# The TPU UK Clubhouse



## mullered07 (Aug 13, 2008)

*No explanation needed here, this is a club house for all of the TPU UK crew to talk about all things british or just to get together and do the usual British thing of moaning about everything non-british, we like to moan cause were British. Feel free to bitch, moan, whine, rejoice and just general chit chat for all us Brits about the things that make us tick or make our blood boil*.

*As the Op has done a runner and not been seen for ages, if you would like to join, just drop in and say hello, please make sure you have completed your profile information and it shows your town/county.*







*MEMBERS:*

_*1   : mullered07*
*2   : MilkyWay*
*3   : **tigger69*
*4   : WhiteLotus*
*5   : Ben Clarke*
*6   : Alexp999*
*7   : oli_ramsay*
*8   :** Tatty_One*
*9   : **infared*
*10 : zubidoo*
*11 : **FreedomEclipse*
*12 : Chryonn*
*13 : Kyle2020*
*14 : mithrandir*
*15 : DrPepper*
*16 : Gam'ster*
*17 : red268*
*18 : Wasley*
*19 : MoonPig*
*20 : Gzero*
*21 : Fourstaff*
*22 : **kurosagi01*
*23 : marsey99*
*24 : pantherx12*
*25 : crazy pyro*
*26 : human error*
*27 : ste2425*
*28 : computertechy*
*29 : HookeyStreet*
*30 : InTeL-iNsIdE*
*31 : KieX*
*32 : NdMk2o1o*
*33 : Dazzeerr*
*34 : Akumos*
*35 : Bo$$*
*36 : Broom2455*
*37 : scaminatrix*
*38 : InnocentCriminal*
*39 : Millennium*
*40 : gumpty*
*41 : LifeOnMars*
*42 : gunsmoke*
*43 : Reefer86*
*44 : fusionblu*
*45 : **Huskie*
*46 : Arciks*
*47 : Krony*
*48 : stock*
*49 : **qubit*
*50 : dhdude*
*51 : thesilentone*
*52 : IndigoGoose*
*53 : oily_17*
*54 : Gas2100*
*55 : MightyMission*
*56 : The*
*57.  **RCoon*_

_*999 : cheesy999  *_

If you would like to be added to the members list, either post and ask or send me a PM.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 13, 2008)

Technically coming from Scotland im supposed to never like the English or being British, no grudge against English people but for me im Scottish and i live in the UK. For me we are a part of the UK even tho i dont feel British.

Count me in then.

When people insult British they tend to forget Welsh and Scots are British too.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 13, 2008)

Long live our gr..........

Oh i am in old chaps.

Anyone for pimms


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 13, 2008)

Yea i know right- i have heard countless times of Americans and other countries (but mainly Americans -  sorry guys) say that "well England is only an island"...

I WISH i was joking. I really do.

(count me in)


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 13, 2008)

all added, hey MilkyWay , im Irish First and foremost but i thought we all need a place to hangout, and no matter how we judge ourselves the rest of the world still class us as british (FFS ), so lets not dissapoint them lol. 

(thank you's are welcome from all new club members and exisiting ones if you enjoy/join/read/ even think about my group in some way, all rights reserved TPU)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 13, 2008)

My dad was born in Derry,his mam brought him over here because of the troubles.

Question for us english types 

What are your favourite tea bags? my fave are pg tips.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 13, 2008)

I rub mine on so many noobs its not even funny.


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 13, 2008)

Tetly FTW


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 13, 2008)

Im from the good ol town of Belfast, lovely place but you just dont mess. I really miss NI but have been in England so much im practically english FFS 

I love my irish routes tho but have been here so long i no longer have an irish accent nor an english one lol, i guess im somewhere in the middle


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 13, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> What are your favourite tea bags? my fave are pg tips.



Same here. 

Count me in, BTW.


----------



## Grings (Aug 13, 2008)

Tetley here, none of that monkey tea for me !


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 13, 2008)

I'll join. Go UK 

Just had my Marmite crumpet for breakfast, lol 

My fav tea is Tetley.

Things I love about UK:

- Aston martin (mmmm nice cars, so glad the American Owners saw sense and got the British to design them now)
- NHS (no really, cus its free! No "Can I take your credit card details first?" over here!)
- British Weather, as unpredictable as it may be, at least we dont need AC to keep our PC's cool in summer. And 12*C idle temps on a quad core in winter!
- The Pound! i dont want no Euro in my pocket!
- Oh yeah, and Marmite! 

Things I hate:

- VAT! 
- Not having as much choice as the US for Computer stuff. Come on newegg, cross the Atlantic! 
- When Games/hardware gets released 3/4days after US. Why!  (Thankyou to Rockstar for not doing this with GTA IV)


Now a moan, I've picked up a damn stinking head cold in my final week of work this summer  , (silver lining, i have the day off  )


----------



## oli_ramsay (Aug 13, 2008)

^ What he said (count me in )


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 13, 2008)

I hate that in the Census you can tick your nationality.
It has Welsh, Irish, Scottish, other and British. No English! WTF?

My name originates in Ireland though - in fact I am 1/8 Irish, the rest of me is Plymouthian though.


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 13, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> I hate that in the Census you can tick your nationality.
> It has Welsh, Irish, Scottish, other and British. No English! WTF?
> 
> My name originates in Ireland though - in fact I am 1/8 Irish, the rest of me is Plymouthian though.



1/8th irish hahahaha 

all added


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 13, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> 1/8th irish hahahaha
> 
> all added



Might need to put a space between the colon and oli_ramsay's name in the list. he has turned into an embarrased simley, lol!


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 13, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Might need to put a space between the colon and oli_ramsay's name in the list. he has turned into an embarrased simley, lol!



oh yea


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 13, 2008)

May I join you motley crew of Hybrid englishman.....ooopppssss sorry....slip of the tongue!


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 13, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> oh yea



Its oli*_*ramsay aswell btw.


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 13, 2008)

i come to the UK like 4 times a year my dead lived there my mom and almost everyone in the family so im in the UK alot  mostly in bristol but i think cornwall is a beautifull place and scotland ofcourse


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 13, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> i come to the UK like 4 times a year my dead lived there my mom and almost everyone in the family so im in the UK alot  mostly in bristol but i think cornwall is a beautifull place and scotland ofcourse



consider yourself an honorary member 




Tatty_One said:


> May I join you motley crew of Hybrid englishman.....ooopppssss sorry....slip of the tongue!



hehehe were honoured oh wise one


----------



## Triprift (Aug 13, 2008)

Awesome a club for the mob we beat in sport 90 odd % of the time never get tired of beating the mother country hehehehe  have fun ya all


----------



## btarunr (Aug 13, 2008)

I would've liked a broader "British Commonwealth club" since it counts us Indies, Aussies, Kiwis, (some) Caribs, Canucks as well....a much larger clubhouse is forums.techpowerup.com ...includes people from all over. 

btw Me likes Tetley


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 13, 2008)

Best things about the UK

Football
Rugby
Tea
Its vast History (we invented tv and colonized half the world)
NHS
No Guns, No Capital punishment
We get the Olympics and the Commonwealth Games
Totally Free Education in most of the UK, dont think England has abolished Tuition fees yet
Newcastle Brown ALES!!!
Social security/benefits system
Welsh Valleys, English Countryside and Scottish Highlands
Smoking Ban (to me its good)
Fish and chips or just the chippy in general
Pubs
Weather spoons for cheap booze and food
REAL BACON not the US version or the Euro version and Square Sausage!

Bad things

Still got Nukes
Conservative comeback
Hardware prices are %25 + that of America
Tesco
Sheep Shagger Jokes for Wales and North of Scotland like Aberdeen.
Obesity
Teen Pregnancy
Too Many Murders
Knife Crime
Petrol Prices
Big Brother and Reality TV
Grandstand is gone!

Honourable Mentions TV programs rule over here have you even seen American TV, we have Top Gear and Mock of the Week and Red Dwarf even Jeremy Kile is something British.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Aug 13, 2008)

Don't forget to add possibly the most important English invention:

The English launguage


----------



## btarunr (Aug 13, 2008)

Sig quote worthy^


----------



## Triprift (Aug 13, 2008)

Another thing thats great about the UK Liverpool FC


----------



## infrared (Aug 13, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 13, 2008)

exactly id rather speak what half the planet can

i maybe a scot but English is good still hard to learn tho


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 13, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> consider yourself an honorary member
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but I am uglier than him!


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 13, 2008)

hey nothing wrong with tescos its cheap ass instead off paying shitloads of money here for snacks


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 13, 2008)

Im from London - anyone fancy a pint?


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 13, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Yeah but I am uglier than him!



that monkey is kinda cute lookin, lol!


----------



## xu^ (Aug 13, 2008)

count me in as well .and PG Tips FTW!!


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 13, 2008)

just realised, the main character in the new Crysis Warhead game is british!



At last, a decent game with a non-American main character (other than GTA IV, lol)

Who can think of any other *decent* games where someone british is the main character?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Aug 13, 2008)

Tomb Raider


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 13, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Tomb Raider



Duh, lol  how could I forget that!

Love those games, have everyone including underworld on pre-order.

Anymore we can think of, they really are thin on the ground in the grand scheme of things.

Oh thought of another, 007 games, some are good, some are bad, some are both, lol.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Aug 13, 2008)

yea, they have awesome multiplayer modes, I used to love agent under fire and nightfire for teh gamecube!


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 13, 2008)

Golden eye 64 is the best FPS multiplayer game ever

Tesco is trying to take over the planet jesus there is a Tesco in every neighbourhood
there is a Tesco at Silverburn its a 24hr Tesco

i swear they are taking over they just pop up everywhere and hate asda


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 13, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> Golden eye 64 is the best FPS multiplayer game ever
> 
> Tesco is trying to take over the planet jesus there is a Tesco in every neighbourhood
> there is a Tesco at Silverburn its a 24hr Tesco
> ...


there isnt a single tesco here in holland so they only want to take over the uk so it isnt that bad


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 13, 2008)

id much rather have a tesco than my crappy local co-op im sorry but that shop is the biggest rip off going, im surprised there are any left, anyway tesco serve beer 24 hours a day, that cant be bad


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 13, 2008)

and gemma atkinson is the new Red alert 3 babe!





OH YEA


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 14, 2008)

OMG(JAW DROPS) they have the best cast of actors in command and conquer dont they 

Co-op sucks i like supermarkets but not when they aggressively buy land and force others out of business

Morrisons and Saisburys are fine but its the big 2 going mad crazy in price wars

the local 24hr Tesco dosnt sell alcohol all day sorry, it stops at a certain time and dosnt sell again till 12 lunch time


----------



## mitchy24 (Aug 14, 2008)

Alright lads + Lasses , im geordie does that count(well near enough anyhow lol)..If so count me in!!!


----------



## xu^ (Aug 14, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> 1   : mullered07
> 2   : MilkyWay
> 3   : tigger69
> 4   : WhiteLotus
> ...





u err spelt my nick wrong


----------



## Triprift (Aug 14, 2008)

No no its correct Zubidoo


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 14, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im from London - anyone fancy a pint?



As long as you dont suggest Jellied Eels as well


----------



## Judas (Aug 14, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Another thing thats great about the UK Liverpool FC



Wot you going on about mate ...?    Liverpool FC  ??  no ...no  that wont do will it its Arsenal of course


----------



## Triprift (Aug 14, 2008)

As long as Man U dont win the premier league then ill be happy.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 14, 2008)

Pffft, if you foreign geezers continue to talk crap football teams then I am off! :shadedshu


----------



## Triprift (Aug 14, 2008)

Whats ur team then old wise one?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 14, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Whats ur team then old wise one?



The one that didn't qualify for the European cup.


----------



## Judas (Aug 14, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Pffft, if you foreign geezers continue to talk crap football teams then I am off! :shadedshu



Who says I'm foreign? Just cause i don't live in the UK any more don't make me Foreign   
loads of us Brits over here too

and as for crap football teams...........


----------



## Judas (Aug 14, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> The one that didn't qualify for the European cup.



Lol  that was quite funny


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 14, 2008)

Judas said:


> Who says I'm foreign? Just cause i don't live in the UK any more don't make me Foreign
> loads of us Brits over here too
> 
> and as for crap football teams...........



Someone who lives for example in Poland....is Polish, he dont have to be born there to be called Polish  

As for Football teams, my team actually is in Europe!!


----------



## Judas (Aug 14, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Someone who lives for example in Poland....is Polish, he dont have to be born there to be called Polish
> 
> As for Football teams, my team actually is in Europe!!



you mean France fc ...........


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 14, 2008)

Judas said:


> you mean France fc ...........



No....to be more accurate, I should have said "UEFA" Cup, we are not good enuff for the Champions League just yet, however in some ways thats good, you avoid the embarrasment of going to Belgium and playing crap 

Edit: we will probably go to Turkmenistan instead and play crap.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 14, 2008)

Lol thats fine will win the home leg at Anfield no problems.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 14, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Lol thats fine will win the home leg at Anfield no problems.



Optimism is good!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2008)

havent been added to the list


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 14, 2008)

I am english and i cant stand football "flame on"

The only thing thats pissing me off with the uk at the moment is all the fecking imports.Its getting hard for people in the uk to get cheap ass flats now because they are all full of imports,like 20 people in one flat.They seriously need to change the immigration laws now.


----------



## infrared (Aug 14, 2008)

I hate football 

I much prefer to watch the F1 or Moto GP. They're real sports!


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 14, 2008)

infrared said:


> I hate football
> 
> I much prefer to watch the F1 or Moto GP. They're real sports!



+1  Yay someone else who hates football!

And agree with tigger, i like the use of the word "imports", lol.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 14, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> *No explanation needed here, this is a club house for all of the TPU UK crew to talk about all things british or just to get together and do the usual British thing of moaning about everything non-british, we like to moan cause were British.*


*

Interesting, so people from northern Ireland get to bitch about themselves as they are not British but are part of the UK?*


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 14, 2008)

Dan, I thought you were a Cloggie....not a Brit/UKer......so you need an invite to visit .....Mod or not!  please close the door on your way out........


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 14, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> please close the door on your way out........



You know, English not being my native language and all, I could misinterpret that.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 14, 2008)

wrong!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2008)

Football sucks - its not entertaining enough - the only time i want to watch football is when i want to go to sleep. its just horrificaly beyond boring.


----------



## erocker (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm an American of English decent.  Liverpool FC FTW!


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 14, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'm an American of English decent.  Liverpool FC FTW!



Ohhhh no, not another .....MCFC rulz!


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 14, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> You know, English not being my native language and all, I could misinterpret that.



Now you know me better than that


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 14, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> havent been added to the list



done, anyone else remind me or pm me


----------



## Chryonn (Aug 14, 2008)

ooh ooh, add me, add me!
tally ho and whatnot!
tea and crumpets!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 14, 2008)

infrared said:


> I hate football



Ditto. 

The only sports that I actually don't mind are Golf and Snooker.


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 14, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Ohhhh no, not another .....MCFC rulz!



not today they didnt tatty, unlucky mate, am hoping to see some good things from city this year tho that owner of yours is a bit bloody optimistic for my liking, erricson done well last year, and apparently hughes must get a CL place to remain in a job, quite funny cause a couple of years ago city were a struggling mid-table team at best i think the rate there progressing is good and want to see some good football from them. Although i can see another abramavich-esque dictatorship beggining to emerge, lets hope not anyway but if it does we have no one to blame but ourselves cause the english pl is a huge business and people have caught onto this now, hence the influx of foreign rich buyers interested in english pl teams in the last few years

btw Chryonn added you

anyone else just let me know and ill add your name


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 14, 2008)

Just watch FC Internazionale Milano and youll know why i like football. ADRIANOOOO!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oX-SB_Irp-8

God if football in Scotland gets any more embarrassing i dont know what ill do.I mean Scotland only has Celtic and Rangers even then Rangers couldnt beat Kaunus some Lithuanian team to get into the Champions league.

I used to die hard hate football but if you watch REAL football not Derby or the rest of the Premier League bellow 10th its really good.

I mean i cant imagine anyone not watching Messi and not being amazed, or Frank Ribery.

Snooker is cool but i only watch big tournaments not random snooker, Golf is good then again i only watch the big tournaments too.

Rugby is not for me but i like the world cup and 6 nations.


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 16, 2008)

tbh i dont know what the uk is coming to, i live in a fairly small town that has numerous indian takeaways and not one of them is open at 12am to deliver a god damn curry, thats sacrelig (sp?) in my book, where i originally come from you can order takeaway until about 4-5am, but 12 midnight :shadedshu im ashamed to live here 

and yes ive had a couple of beers but as an english/irishman, am i not entitled to have a few and scoff on a curry to finish the night off ? without having to ring half the goddam takeaways in town only to be told "sorry were closed" , well rant over, managed to find one that both open and delivering OMG  lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 16, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> tbh i dont know what the uk is coming to, i live in a fairly small town that has numerous indian takeaways and not one of them is open at 12am to deliver a god damn curry, thats sacrelig (sp?) in my book, where i originally come from you can order takeaway until about 4-5am, but 12 midnight :shadedshu im ashamed to live here
> 
> and yes ive had a couple of beers but as an english/irishman, am i not entitled to have a few and scoff on a curry to finish the night off ? without having to ring half the goddam takeaways in town only to be told "sorry were closed" , well rant over, managed to find one that both open and delivering OMG  lol



well thats when you go to your nearest 24hr supermarket & buy yourself a microwave curreh - otherwise if your cooking skills are up to scratch make your own curreh - its not that difficult

5mins from my door there use to be a 24hr kebab shop but they closed  theres like 6 kebab shops within a 5min radius of each other lol most of them are turkish/arab but theres one that is carra-bian but ive never tasted their stuff.

if not kebabs then Fried Chicken - theres also like 5 of them packed on the same street. (black people love their fried chicken)

Errrr my areas not too bad its a nice little community - mainly populated by turks, greeks, arabs & the odd Italian. & yes they all speak english fluently - it was cool until people started moving away & the council stepped in & took control of their empty homes & used to them to re-house fucktards like Ex-Convicts & single mothers with 20 kids. & since the kids lack respect for others my area has pretty much dropped down from 'cool' too 'omg lets paint my face black, wear a hoodie & carry a knife (no offence to black people - I have a lot of black friends who i think the world of but there are those who would rather go against the community rather then joining us in our peace)

Im not at all racist but there are a lot of black people who think they are above the law so can do whatever they want etc etc & our justice system is a shambles.

their always the first to scream that we are steriotyping them or racialy harrasing them but they bring it on themselves a few loose cannons can quickly ruin it for the community.

My parents are currently in dispute with my council (re)housed black neighbours for various reasons.

1 - they blast rap music out LOUD day & f**king night even at 3am or 7am they are still at it.

2 - they keep 2 dogs that they just leave in the garden. the dogs are always barking at any f**king thing that flies into their garden & the residents dont clean up the garden so its full of dog shit every where & when its sunny the stench is awful.

3 - their dogs keep tunneling under the fence into our garden - shitting all over the place & wreking my mums veg patches.

4. their kids broke BOTH our walls in our front yard by climbing all over them - the council/housing trust wont get builders in & still refuse to compensate us for repairs - we had to get a builder in to rebuild the walls but we could only rebuild one since no place sells the same bricks anymore (we have these blocks which have some sorta flower patern cut in) weve never had a problem with the walls since i was born well over 20years ago - after much more complaining the council finaly stepped in & nailed in an iron fence which divides up out fron yards otherwise they would be using our front gate instead of theirs.

& after many complaints & phonecalls to the housing trust/council which mostly were mostly ignored - a council rep finaly turned up to talk about the problems. they took a few photos & had a chat with us then went to talk to our neighbours. when the rep came back the rep told us that parantly they had launched/started complaints against us for the reasons...


1 - they never had dogs (they werent in the garden when the council rep came to visit - I dunno where they hid them)

2 - our plants are growing into their side of the garden


my mother was laughing so hard she nearly had a heart attack. for starters they NEVER tidy up their own garden so its like f**king jungle - they have loads of bushes, plants growing into our garden not to mention their tree which literally covers up our shed at the bottom of the garden but we have never complained about that.

after some further talks the counsil rep just said that we were all adults & rather that we talk to our neighbours to resolve the current issues rather then getting the counsil involved.


Since the council has more or less refused to help us solve this dispute - we now have to move into stage 3 where we have to get solicitors involved which is a shame as it will cost both of us even more money but if the council has refused theres nothing we can do asside from trying to get the family nextdoor evicted or possibly given an ASBO (lol) - after thats done we will also take on the council for doing nothing despite so many complaints - weve had plenty of people down our street that have had problems with this family so we have all the backing to make things happen hopefully.


the time for talk is over


----------



## Chryonn (Aug 16, 2008)

You sir, have typed what i've thought for a long time.  it's not racism, it's just pointing out what's going on in the real world.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 16, 2008)

count me in brother!


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 31, 2008)

damn wheres all the buzzing chat about all things british lol oh well, on another note ive had a pretty unevenful weekend, built my bro a computer consisiting of q9450, 4gb ocz hpc ddr2 1000, wd6400aaks, 8800gts and a nzxt alpha case, not too shabby, aside from that just the usual, a few beers today and a sunday roast with pork yum yum lol

hope someones had a more exciting weekend than me lol 

oh btw, where the hell is that post pics of your room thread, i cant find it for the life of me


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 31, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> damn wheres all the buzzing chat about all things british lol oh well, on another note ive had a pretty unevenful weekend, built my bro a computer consisiting of q9450, 4gb ocz hpc ddr2 1000, wd6400aaks, 8800gts and a nzxt alpha case, not too shabby, aside from that just the usual, a few beers today and a sunday roast with pork yum yum lol
> 
> hope someones had a more exciting weekend than me lol
> 
> oh btw, where the hell is that post pics of your room thread, i cant find it for the life of me



not too shabby at all! sounds like a nice system - how much did all that set him back?

Was at work from half 7 (urgh) till 1 today, went home, had a lovely roast dinner and since i have been relaxing and am about to watch final destination


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 31, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> not too shabby at all! sounds like a nice system - how much did all that set him back?
> 
> Was at work from half 7 (urgh) till 1 today, went home, had a lovely roast dinner and since i have been relaxing and am about to watch final destination



i loved the first final destination when it first came out, cool movie and actually makes you jump at that one point  

£600 or just under in all, its quite a nice little rig

i have no work tomorrow, i have had the day booked off for a few weeks as i was meant to be going to aston villa - liverpool, but my father in law couldnt get tickets on the end, im glad, it was a poor match and a shitty day lol (and i would have had to sit in the villa side and keee schtum lol)


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 31, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> i loved the first final destination when it first came out, cool movie and actually makes you jump at that one point
> 
> £600 or just under in all, its quite a nice little rig
> 
> i have no work tomorrow, i have had the day booked off for a few weeks as i was meant to be going to aston villa - liverpool, but my father in law couldnt get tickets on the end, im glad, it was a poor match and a shitty day lol (and i would have had to sit in the villa side and keee schtum lol)



Where as, for a Man City supporter it has been a rather good day, shame about that other game (well both actually!).......


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 31, 2008)

tbh im not too bothered about todays result, i think villa had somthing to try and prove and i think a draw away is better than a loss, we (liverpool) are lacking in one crucial dept and thats widemen, ie: we have no decent ones, that and also keane has yet to find his form and create a good understanding with torres, but 3 games in were 2nd (only by goal difference) and have suffered no losses with 2 away games, thats a good start to the season imo,

as ive said before tatty im hoping to see some good things from city, i beleieve theyve just made another 2 signings, a brazillian and a spaniard from espanyol (cant be bothered to look up there names ), am going to be looking forward to seeing how hughes fairs at city, should be a good season all round.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 31, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> tbh im not too bothered about todays result, i think villa had somthing to try and prove and i think a draw away is better than a loss, we (liverpool) are lacking in one crucial dept and thats widemen, ie: we have no decent ones, that and also keane has yet to find his form and create a good understanding with torres, but 3 games in were 2nd (only by goal difference) and have suffered no losses with 2 away games, thats a good start to the season imo,
> 
> as ive said before tatty im hoping to see some good things from city, i beleieve theyve just made another 2 signings, a brazillian and a spaniard from espanyol (cant be bothered to look up there names ), am going to be looking forward to seeing how hughes fairs at city, should be a good season all round.



Yeah, I agree with you about your wingers (or lack of)....kind of makes you wonder why they didnt bid for SWP??


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Yeah, I agree with you about your wingers (or lack of)....kind of makes you wonder why they didnt bid for SWP??



tbh i think the riera deal is done and delivered, and looking at him on youtube despite what some are saying, he looks like just the kind of player we need at the moment, thats a great video btw check it out


----------



## mithrandir (Aug 31, 2008)

Add me to this thread pls


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 31, 2008)

mithrandir said:


> Add me to this thread pls



done  welcome, kick your shoes off, sit back and relax


----------



## Triprift (Sep 1, 2008)

Coverage here in Oz of the premier league is crap theres no free to air coverage of games with only pay tv getting live ones wich sucks. Either i wach online or listen on bbc world service i wanna wach Liverpool games dammit


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 1, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Coverage here in Oz of the premier league is crap theres no free to air coverage of games with only pay tv getting live ones wich sucks. Either i wach online or listen on bbc world service i wanna wach Liverpool games dammit



Thats mostly the case here in the UK anyways with the Premiere League!


----------



## Chryonn (Sep 1, 2008)

*shakes fist at Sky*


----------



## mullered07 (Sep 1, 2008)

tvuplayer (soccer 2 channel) or http://livefooty.doctor-serv.com/

my source for all premier league games, of course theres more than just the epl to watch, bundesliega, serie a, basketball etc etc, just depends whats on


----------



## Triprift (Sep 1, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> tvuplayer (soccer 2 channel) or http://livefooty.doctor-serv.com/
> 
> my source for all premier league games, of course theres more than just the epl to watch, bundesliega, serie a, basketball etc etc, just depends whats on



Cool will have to checkem out mon thanks for that


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 1, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> tvuplayer (soccer 2 channel) or http://livefooty.doctor-serv.com/
> 
> my source for all premier league games, of course theres more than just the epl to watch, bundesliega, serie a, basketball etc etc, just depends whats on



my dad says a massive thanks haha.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 1, 2008)

I hate this damn America loving government we seem to have.

God damn stupid people.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 1, 2008)

Count me in this group  now whos for deep fried tea


----------



## Gam'ster (Sep 1, 2008)

Im in and up for some tea as long as i dont have to make it, that really gets on my tits


----------



## mullered07 (Sep 1, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Count me in this group  now whos for deep fried tea





Gam'ster said:


> Im in and up for some tea as long as i dont have to make it, that really gets on my tits



Done and done ! 

lot of moves hapening in the final few hours of the transfer window, i was shocked at man city putting in a cheeky bid for berba lol that would defo give saf the hump 

i did say i was dreading them becoming another chelsea tho and trying to buy titles (although i dont think they will have the success that chelsea have under abramovich truth be told), looks like i was right :shadedshu

still 5 hours to go, who knows what will happen ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 1, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> Done and done !
> 
> lot of moves hapening in the final few hours of the transfer window, i was shocked at man city putting in a cheeky bid for berba lol that would defo give saf the hump
> 
> ...



Lol, look at the money you have spent over the last 5 years.....difference is it didnt quite work for you


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 1, 2008)

The cheeky offer for berbatov has been accepted funnily enough, just think how pissed man utd are going to be haha


----------



## mullered07 (Sep 1, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol, look at the money you have spent over the last 5 years.....difference is it didnt quite work for you



oh damn it tatty why did you reply to me 

well how has it not worked for us, we have won the champions league, and the fa cup in the last 3 years and finished 3rd for 2 years in a row 05-06/06-07, wont the uefa super cup and the fa community shield if thats not working then god help the other top clubs when we do have a fighting chance. the only thing that has evaded us is the league, which all liverpool fans are well aware of, although we still do hold the record for the most successful english team winning the league 18 times, albeit the last one in 1990

difference is we didnt have and still dont an owner with billions to spend who just bought a new toy and wants to spunk cash around and play football manager.
any money liverpool has spent on players in the last 5 years is due to the success that the club has had and the reputation it has built on for the last 40 years, not some oil tycoons plaything.


----------



## mullered07 (Sep 1, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> The cheeky offer for berbatov has been accepted funnily enough, just think how pissed man utd are going to be haha



its not a done deal yet


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 1, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> its not a done deal yet



my dad said it had . . . oh well, i still think city deserve him, man u just messed about. Clubs with big budgets and massive ego's make me sick


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 1, 2008)

Is it just me but is there feck all good television these days  I'm fortunate enough to have cable tv in my room but its no better than a £20 freeview box imo.


----------



## mullered07 (Sep 1, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Is it just me but is there feck all good television these days  I'm fortunate enough to have cable tv in my room but its no better than a £20 freeview box imo.



nope i think i watch 6-8 programs at most, eastenders, hollyoaks ummmmmm some football if were fortunate to have it on the beeb or itv, big brother although dont even watch that, reruns of endless friends episodes on e4 and not much else lol, thank god for pc's


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 1, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> nope i think i watch 6-8 programs at most, eastenders, hollyoaks ummmmmm some football if were fortunate to have it on the beeb or itv, big brother although dont even watch that, reruns of endless friends episodes on e4 and not much else lol, thank god for pc's



thank god for surfthechannel, familyguynow and stansdad.com

Live would be fail without them, especially with big brother on :shadedshu

Channel 5's mint at about 2 oclock in the morning though, Poker is usually on and baseball highlights. Baseball is awesome haha, i havent got a clue what the rules are etc but i do enjoy watching it


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 1, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> oh damn it tatty why did you reply to me
> 
> well how has it not worked for us, we have won the champions league, and the fa cup in the last 3 years and finished 3rd for 2 years in a row 05-06/06-07, wont the uefa super cup and the fa community shield if thats not working then god help the other top clubs when we do have a fighting chance. the only thing that has evaded us is the league, which all liverpool fans are well aware of, although we still do hold the record for the most successful english team winning the league 18 times, albeit the last one in 1990
> 
> ...



Berbatov wont happen mefinks for either club, he certainly wont wanna come to MC and as to your clubs fantastic acheivements.......then yes I agree but in 2008/9 they would give up most of that for the Premiership title mefinks, where as, those orrible reds have done the CL and PL and are laughing at U!! (and just about everyone else)


----------



## mlupple (Sep 2, 2008)

http://www.frontporchclassics.com/games/details.php?id=11

I was considering buying this board game because it will look nice in my house.  Is Shut-The-Box really an old British pub game? If so, is it played at all today?  Have any of you even heard of it?


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh i say! football highlights for those who dont use teletext, courtesy of my dad:

Berbatov has been signed at man utd.
Man city snagged Robinho for 32M.
and Liverpool have signed a winger and an 18 year old brazillian striker on a free.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 2, 2008)

Yep, I got it wrong, I really didnt think berbatov would end up anywhere, rumour has it that Alex F kidnapped him at Manchester Airport when he was on his way to man City for a medical, but as I said, he didnt want Man City but perhaps even we were a better option for him than a reserve player at Spurs!

Am not so sure about Robinho, Chelski must be Pis*ed off, IMO they could have had  him, I would have preferred Owen from Newcastle for 8 million personally...........I think this Robinho might become a bit of a Circus act.


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 2, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Yep, I got it wrong, I really didnt think berbatov would end up anywhere, rumour has it that Alex F kidnapped him at Manchester Airport when he was on his way to man City for a medical, but as I said, he didnt want Man City but perhaps even we were a better option for him than a reserve player at Spurs!
> 
> Am not so sure about Robinho, Chelski must be Pis*ed off, IMO they could have had  him, I would have preferred Owen from Newcastle for 8 million personally...........I think this Robinho might become a bit of a Circus act.



the funniest bit about the robinho signing at city is the fact that chelsea where so confident that they would sign him, they have been selling special chelsea shirts with his name and number on tha back haha 

Also, Kevin Keegan has walked out on Newcastle after not getting any decent money for transfers. 

Its like a bloody drama haha.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 2, 2008)

chelsea just bought robinho


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 2, 2008)

Manchester City bought him WOAH im surprised!

it wasnt Chelsea after all

£30.75 million for berbatov WOAH man u really pull the boat out

i hope Tottenham dont crash now, they still have a good goalie in gomes hes one of my favs


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 2, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> Manchester City bought him WOAH im surprised!
> 
> it wasnt Chelsea after all
> 
> ...



City's new arab multi billionair man paid 32 million for robinho  just how much of a game influenced by money is football getting?

[RANT] Some footballers get paid in excess of £150,000 a WEEK to play a game that they love. What a job eh? yet they still moan. moan moan freaking moan. £150,000+ A WEEK! most people earn a fifth of that in A YEAR. Why the fuck should some poncy twat get paid that much?!?! When people, like my father (Police Officer) , go out on the streets to make a place safer for people to live? Is that fair, really? [RANT/]


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 4, 2008)

On a football note,my local team hull got into the premier league.

And another thing is that i think there are waaay too many imports in the uk now.Were the hell do they get their money from? i have seen some imports living in big houses and driving fancy cars.If it was upto me,it would be so hard to get in,there would only be two of them here.People should not be able to immigrate from a 3rd to a 1st world country imo.


----------



## hooj (Sep 4, 2008)

Count me in !!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 4, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> [RANT] Some footballers get paid in excess of £150,000 a WEEK to play a game that they love. What a job eh? yet they still moan. moan moan freaking moan. £150,000+ A WEEK! most people earn a fifth of that in A YEAR. Why the fuck should some poncy twat get paid that much?!?! When people, like my father (Police Officer) , go out on the streets to make a place safer for people to live? Is that fair, really? [RANT/]




Why i HATE football. Over paid bunch of poncy idiots, :shadedshu


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 4, 2008)

And lets not mention the after match bath


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 4, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> Why i HATE football. Over paid bunch of poncy idiots, :shadedshu



Thats why I havent been joining in this discussion. Cant stand faootball, so was leaving the other guys to it.

So onto a new topic maybe  ...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 4, 2008)

How about how awesome the accelero S1 R2 is


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 4, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> How about how awesome the accelero S1 R2 is



Shame it so big. 
havent owned one personally. Wish companies would bring out a decent aftermarket cooler that expelled at least some of its heat out the back of the case, like stock coolers do. I know there is the Akasa vortex, but its not really that much btter than stock. Wish you could by the Iceq coolers separatly.


----------



## mullered07 (Sep 4, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> A few things about UK thats cool Tea Cakes and Chippies. Fuck Greggs bakery tho they used to be good before they appeared all over Britain.



chippies ftw 

btw the only thing that does my nut in about chippies is they ALL serve kebab meat now, whatever happened to fish/chips n pies? that meat has soo much shit in it lol, but it must be laced with cocaine or somthing lol, its so god damn addictive.

lived up north most my life, and cant beat a good old hollands meat pie with chips peas n gravy yum yum, they dont even know what a god damn muffin is down here lol (midlands), i once asked for a chip miffin and they were like  excuse me ? you mean a bap lmao no i mean a god damn chip muffin, n while your at it, give me some gravy on it too  but apparently midlanders dont have chips n gravy the weirdos lol 

(im kinda tired from work, been up since 4.30 am lol, think im gonna go sleep now )


----------



## hooj (Sep 4, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> thank god for *surfthechannel*, familyguynow and stansdad.com
> 
> Live would be fail without them, especially with big brother on :shadedshu
> 
> Channel 5's mint at about 2 oclock in the morning though, Poker is usually on and baseball highlights. Baseball is awesome haha, i havent got a clue what the rules are etc but i do enjoy watching it




woah there's a sh*t load of Pokemon on there thanks !!


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 5, 2008)

hooj said:


> woah there's a sh*t load of Pokemon on there thanks !!



no problem


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 9, 2008)

this is political but what do you guys think of the union, i personally feel there should be a UK rather than separate countries but i dont feel British, im Scottish but i live in the UK

we could have a federal UK with a parliament in Westminster to be the top gov then have England, Scotland, Wales and northern Ireland have their own parliaments like the US has the federal gov and the state gov

i dont think there should be a house of lords it goes against democratic values they still have power over the elected parliament


its crappy five just dropped Seria A Italian football now Setanta have full rights to the Italian football, damn i hate having to watch streams on the web and im not buying sky and setanta just to get football
although im moving house so i might just get basic sky with phone and broadband coz its so cheap


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 9, 2008)

you get setanta on virgin media too


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 9, 2008)

i know but its dearer than sky, my brother has virgin and he uses a "special box" that gets him all the channels lol yes he pays for the basic but gets the full tv totally illegal tho

depends on how much either virgin or sky is for the tv, phone and broadband


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 9, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> this is political but what do you guys think of the union, i personally feel there should be a UK rather than separate countries but i dont feel British, im Scottish but i live in the UK
> 
> we could have a federal UK with a parliament in Westminster to be the top gov then have England, Scotland, Wales and northern Ireland have their own parliaments like the US has the federal gov and the state gov
> 
> i dont think there should be a house of lords it goes against democratic values they still have power over the elected parliament




I think that we should break ourselves up in the countries good and proper, have our own economies. So for example the Scottish tax would go to paying the Scottish projects, the Welsh tax paying for all things Welsh and so on and so forth. This would perhaps give each country their pride back (not that the Scots or Irish or even the Welsh do for that matter). This is the one thing that I believe the current Government lacks - they have no English pride. We celebrate the Saints of all the other countries but when it comes to St Georges day there is nothing. These days your not even allowed to raise the English flag, or even the Great British flag for that matter, because it might seem offensive to others. (To others read immigrants.) 
We've lost our Rule Britannia spirit because of immigration and a Government that is too weak to say no, or push things through. We have become to Politically correct and that again is destroying our sense of owner ship over what is ours. And what is our is our Monarch. love it or hate it it's the Monarch which makes Great Britain great. The fact that three countries can come together under one flag. That's three powers under one flag.
To become greater the individual powers have to become greater.

However; a few problems I see with this is that there may not be enough money to pay for all the things so i can easily see a country or countries falling into massive debt and the economy breaking down. Each country should have the powers to make their own laws and thus govern themselves. But again then you may have a country that cannot then unite under the banner when called for. 


There are many pros and cons, basically we will not survive apart but we will not progress greatly if we remain together.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 9, 2008)

are you jokin we dont celebrate st andrews day up in scotland

you cant chop and change a government it would be too unstable

back in the 1800s they where going to have elections every 2 years but they found it was too soon and policies and other party specifics would never get implemented in time

britain is dead britain is england the welsh and scots dont feel british

history lesson, wales technically is part of england, england conquered wales and by decree it became governed and part of english territory. a scottish king inherited the english throne thus uniting the english and scottish kingdoms english kingdom already included wales, thus it became the united kindom with the union flag

a jack is a flag on a ship so technically its not the union jack

i would be around to fly the union flag as part of the UK not as a Brit

EDIT: thats why we all need our own parliaments but a national government to oversee the whole of the UK, England needs its own parliament with similar powers to wales/scotland


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 9, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> are you jokin we dont celebrate st andrews day up in scotland
> 
> you cant chop and change a government it would be too unstable
> 
> ...



That was what i was trying to get to - Great Britain as an entity isn't going anywhere. But The United Kingdom of the different countries (ok may be not countries but lands) is where it's at.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 9, 2008)

a federal UK is what we need, together we are strong but each country has its own needs so if we all get parliaments to do local things it will work, we just need to get rid of the house of lords but the queen can have her palace she dosnt do much anyway


----------



## spud107 (Sep 9, 2008)

ye, can't get rid of the tourist attraction


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 9, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> are you jokin we dont celebrate st andrews day up in scotland
> 
> you cant chop and change a government it would be too unstable
> 
> ...



I agree with much of what both you and WhiteLotus have said, but....So do the English feel British?.....I would suggest no more than the Welsh or Scottish do........we feel English most of the time, and British some of the time.....just on one point, the 3 = Britain, the 4 = United Kingdom.............how do the Northern Irish feel?  National pride?  Well yep we could go on about that for hours, thing is, could NI, Scotland and Wales generate enough GDP to sustain those countries should they want independance?  I doubt it TBH so what would that outcome be....probably some would move to England but then wouldnt that be considered as immigration if we were all independant?   

I dont know the answers, I am neither for or against a "United" Kingdom because to be quite honest, there are just too many pitfalls in the change, more than the pitfulls of staying as we are I would guess but for me, democracy is all important and if the majoroty in Scotland, Wales or Northern ireland truly wanted their independance then they should ultimately have the right to it probably, as I said, I guenuinly dont have a preference either way but rest assured of one thing, there are many English who would probably want some of the other countries to gain independance just as much as their citizens do!  Some of those English (not me I would like to add) beleive that England would be a far wealthier place to live without huge subsidies..........I dont agree with that for one simple reason, and basically it forms my belief on this subject.........I have fought over 27 years of an Army career in 13 different conflicts, I have watched friends die and I would not be here today without some of those "friends".....and guess what......those friends, were English, Scots, Welsh and Northern Irish, they were not concerned about borders or economies, they DID have pride for the most part in the organisation they were part of (ohhh and it's called the "British" Army!) and that all boils down to one thing.......friends are more important than neighbours, nationalities, races or religion IMO.

Sorry about the sermon, strange thing is, I dont really have any strong feelings on the subject, although you wouldnt think that from the amount I wrote!


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 9, 2008)

as long as she gets her own cash i dont mind paying to keep the palace in good nick, its a national heritage thing anyway we pay for other historical buildings so we might aswell keep windsor and buckingham

plus shes as much queen of england as queen of scotland and wales and n.ireland


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 30, 2008)

Anyone want a brand new, un-opened XFX 790i Ultra tri SLi motherboard?  I have even got some good cheap DDR3 ram that could go with it!


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 30, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Anyone want a brand new, un-opened XFX 790i Ultra tri SLi motherboard?  I have even got some good cheap DDR3 ram that could go with it!



tell me how much and i might be swayed


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 30, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> tell me how much and i might be swayed



Well, you do know they are £210 - £220 retail anwhere in UK?  Plus the memory is £65-£70 retail, damn it would sort your Q6600 a treat!

This has just been sent me as a Warranty replacement by XFX via Dabs £175 is what I am asking for it, invoice included for lifetime warranty, thats a saving of about £35, if someone takes the memory as well then I would let it all go for £215.

It's big bucks however, but this kit is the "top dog", the only reason I am not putting it back in my puter is because I am too lazy to gut it all again after buying the Anus as a stopgap.


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 30, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Well, you do know they are £210 - £220 retail anwhere in UK?  Plus the memory is £65-£70 retail, damn it would sort your Q6600 a treat!
> 
> This has just been sent me as a Warranty replacement by XFX via Dabs £175 is what I am asking for it, invoice included for lifetime warranty, thats a saving of about £35, if someone takes the memory as well then I would let it all go for £215.
> 
> It's big bucks however, but this kit is the "top dog", the only reason I am not putting it back in my puter is because I am too lazy to gut it all again after buying the Anus as a stopgap.



If i could spare that sort of money, id be more than happy to take the kit off your hands. However, as it stands, im a 16 year old earning £60 a week. I cant see it happening somehow


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 30, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Well, you do know they are £210 - £220 retail anwhere in UK?  Plus the memory is £65-£70 retail, damn it would sort your Q6600 a treat!
> 
> This has just been sent me as a Warranty replacement by XFX via Dabs £175 is what I am asking for it, invoice included for lifetime warranty, thats a saving of about £35, if someone takes the memory as well then I would let it all go for £215.
> 
> It's big bucks however, but this kit is the "top dog", the only reason I am not putting it back in my puter is because I am too lazy to gut it all again after buying the Anus as a stopgap.



If you still got it in a months time - i may take it off your hands. I spent £300 in 2.5 days on beer at oktoberfest so to say i am a bit skint is an understatement - and beerless. for shame.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 30, 2008)

Lol u no how to partay


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 30, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Lol u no how to partay



a good time was had by all, singing and dancing drinking beer out of steins. good times.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 30, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> If you still got it in a months time - i may take it off your hands. I spent £300 in 2.5 days on beer at oktoberfest so to say i am a bit skint is an understatement - and beerless. for shame.



Thanks but I will probably put it on Fleabay tonight on a 5 dayer, that is of course unless you wanna un-leash your plastic via paypal!


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 30, 2008)

got any good websites i can go on during college the lecturers are boring as hell

ive got my internationale milano websites joystiq and techpowerup so you got any flash games or any cool websites?

i usualy check the news too from bbc


----------



## red268 (Sep 30, 2008)

British here! Join me up!


----------



## mullered07 (Oct 17, 2008)

red268 said:


> British here! Join me up!



done mucker, come in and pop the kettle on


----------



## mullered07 (Oct 29, 2008)

well has been a good day, watched liverpool, win yet again keeping us top of the table  

also glad to see football's midweek games return, i hate waiting a week between matches. anyway what have you all been upto? any thing important to report ?
ive not been on as much as i would have liked lately due to my son being in hospital for major heart surgery, but were all getting over that now and im glad, not because im back online but because my little boy is doing well.

btw i am registered with a charity website i frequent that deals a lot with his kind of condition and for any of you that are interested its @ www.lhm.org.uk and is a charity setup to help sufferers and families of children born with rare heart conditions meaning they basically only have half a "normal" working heart. the charity stands for "little hearts matter" and has a lot of interesting reading if any of you are interested. 

they also run charity events up and down the country to raise awareness and funds to try and keep this wonderful charity going strong and helping families just like mine up and down the country and even farther afield to countries like spain, france italy etc as many people from these countries come to the uk to benefit from the specialist hospitals we have here that deal with such rare conditions such as birmingham childrens hospital and great ormond street, where we have some of the best paediatric surgeons in the world.

well anyway thats my 2 cents as to whats happening in my great britain and hope i can help get this group up and running and buzzing once more as im kind of sad to see we havent much to report of the great UK as of late.

feel free to talk about anything else you want not just what i have just posted, we have the credit crunch, the iraqi war and crime in the uk which are all still big news here in the UK, so if you have anything to comment on i welcome it (even kerry katona on gmtv lol  )


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 29, 2008)

I saw that thing with kerry  why was she "famous" in the first place 

Anyway crime in the UK .... Well when we were coming back from belgium someone nicked my pillow  what's the worst thing thats happened to any of you like crime wise.


----------



## red268 (Oct 30, 2008)

Just got an Antec 1200 and watched Lucky Number Slevin.
Can't complain I suppose .... oh wait .... yes I can!!

*Wasps*

There is no point to wasps. They are just crap! They sting for no reason at all whatsoever. Bastards!

Remember that Lemon Orbit chewing gum? Limited edition, was only out for a short time. I had the last bit in a packet and you couldn’t buy it ANYWHERE anymore.

So I basically had the last bit that we could get our hands on.

We were on holiday, I was about 10 or something, really young anyway.

I had just put this last bit of lemon chewing gum in my mouth and started to chew it. Then, all of a sudden, this bastard wasp landed on my thumb and stung me! The little f**king bastard! No reason at all!

Anyway, I shouted and the chewing gum came out of my mouth and on to the floor.

It was gone forever. There was no more. None. Nothing. That was the end of it.

All wasps should be killed, really horribly. They don’t do anything other than piss people off, and they are good for NOTHING. You’ll hear idiots saying that they are part of the food chain and that birds need to eat them to live etc etc blah blah.

Bullshit! Birds have tonnes of other insects to eat, and ones that won’t f***ing sting them! I think they’d rather eat something that won’t sting them actually!


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 30, 2008)

red268 said:


> Just got an Antec 1200 and watched Lucky Number Slevin.
> Can't complain I suppose .... oh wait .... yes I can!!
> 
> *Wasps*
> ...



I agree bee's are awesome, wasps are like little fucking hitlers.


----------



## red268 (Oct 30, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> I agree bee's are awesome, wasps are like little fucking hitlers.



Surely wasps count as a crime?


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 30, 2008)

red268 said:


> Surely wasps count as a crime?



What's their purpose in nature anyway ? and in Germany the hornets there are protected by the law which sucks


----------



## red268 (Oct 30, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> What's their purpose in nature anyway ? and in Germany the hornets there are protected by the law which sucks



That's insane!! They're terrible too!! The world's gone nuts


----------



## red268 (Oct 30, 2008)

Alas, I'd love to stay and discuss the finer points of moaning about things, but I've got to be up early tomorrow - which I will moan about in the morning, don't worry.


----------



## mullered07 (Oct 31, 2008)

woohoo its friday night and im ....... well, im erm sat at home, but on a lighter note, i am having many cans of cider which make me feel not as bad about that.

and besides its the weekend now, its official, im allowed to get pissed, lie in, walk around in my undies all day tomorrow and then watch the football  and do it all over again on saturday night. (as you can tell i dont get out much and small things amuse me greatly ) 

no but seriousley im glad the weekend is here, its does seem to make sense of everything, although im already gonna be panic attacking on sunday evening cause i know the weeks got to start all over again, and i have to go and work for someone i neither care for nor share their passion for that crap called a job i have. haha

oh well such is life, heres to weekends and getting so drunk you forgot your life was totally pants


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 31, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> woohoo its friday night and im ....... well, im erm sat at home, but on a lighter note, i am having many cans of cider which make me feel not as bad about that.
> 
> and besides its the weekend now, its official, im allowed to get pissed, lie in, walk around in my undies all day tomorrow and then watch the football  and do it all over again on saturday night. (as you can tell i dont get out much and small things amuse me greatly )
> 
> ...



Do u know what I find really great ... when you come out a shower but don't change out of a towel and go sit on tpu then tell others how great it is


----------



## erocker (Oct 31, 2008)

For haloween I'm wearing a derby cap and donning a mustache!  I'm currently drinking a very good cup of Earl Grey.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 31, 2008)

erocker said:


> For haloween I'm wearing a derby cap and donning a mustache!  I'm currently drinking a very good cup of Earl Grey.



I didn't know you were british


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 1, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Do u know what I find really great ... when you come out a shower but don't change out of a towel and go sit on tpu then tell others how great it is



know what makes me laugh ? when a man gets out of the shower or bath, he dries himself like a madman, we go nuts with towels and rub ourselves (in a non sexual way of course  )like madmen, where as a women, has to be all like 





> im in no hurry to get dry, i have one towel on my head and the other round my body, ill dry in my own time thank you very much


 its true, you watch a woman get out of a bath and she'll wear that towel for hours until she is ready where as a man is like, shit im wet i need to get dry NOW!!!! lol


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 1, 2008)

erocker said:


> For haloween I'm wearing a derby cap and donning a mustache!  I'm currently drinking a very good cup of Earl Grey.





DrPepper said:


> I didn't know you were british



i think he's lying i mean who drinks earl grey ? give me a nice cup of english breakfast tea any day of the week o and a bacon sarnie


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 1, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> know what makes me laugh ? when a man gets out of the shower or bath, he dries himself like a madman, we go nuts with towels and rub ourselves (in a non sexual way of course  )like madmen, where as a women, has to be all like  its true, you watch a woman get out of a bath and she'll wear that towel for hours until she is ready where as a man is like, shit im wet i need to get dry NOW!!!! lol



 Another thing is when a guy goes to town to buy something. He goes thier knowing what he wants and where to get it whereas women go and take ages looking around in the everyshop .... not being sexist its a fact 



mullered07 said:


> i think he's lying i mean who drinks earl grey ? give me a nice cup of english breakfast tea any day of the week o and a bacon sarnie



erocker you scallywag


----------



## erocker (Nov 1, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> I didn't know you were british



Yes, I'm a half Brit.  My family moved to America from Liverpool when I was an infant.  C'mon Earl Grey is delicious!  I like English Breakfast too, but I'm a sucker for burgemont.


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 1, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Another thing is when a guy goes to town to buy something. He goes thier knowing what he wants and where to get it whereas women go and take ages looking around in the everyshop .... not being sexist its a fact



whats the thing with a women having to touch clothes there looking at, they kinda just see somthing they like and then rub the fabric in between there finger and thumb and they know instantly weather there going to buy it, i dont do that shit, i go shopping i see somthing i buy it, end of story, very rarely ill try somthing, but fabric rubbing ? thats just wrong!!  :shadedshu



erocker said:


> Yes, I'm a half Brit.  My family moved to America from Liverpool when I was an infant.



so your really a yank ?


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 1, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> whats the thing with a women having to touch clothes there looking at, they kinda just see somthing they like and then rub the fabric in between there finger and thumb and they know instantly weather there going to buy it, i dont do that shit, i go shopping i see somthing i buy it, end of story, very rarely ill try somthing, but fabric rubbing ? thats just wrong!!



Yeah that's like me going into a pc world and feeling up the headphones then deciding which one has the best sound quality


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 5, 2008)

DrPepper is scottish i didnt know that? or is that you just live there?

its a shit hole, up north its barren in the central its all poverty and like eastern europe


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 5, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> DrPepper is scottish i didnt know that? or is that you just live there?
> 
> its a shit hole, up north its barren in the central its all poverty and like eastern europe



I am scottish  I'm lucky my mum and dad are well off but where I live is a bit like bosnia


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> For haloween I'm wearing a derby cap and donning a mustache!  I'm currently drinking a very good cup of Earl Grey.



You worry me!...


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 5, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> I am scottish  I'm lucky my mum and dad are well off but where I live is a bit like bosnia



Lol....AKA Celtic park tonite


----------



## erocker (Nov 5, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> You worry me!...



lol, why?  It's the Earl Grey isn't it.  It's always the Earl Grey...


----------



## red268 (Nov 6, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> know what makes me laugh ? when a man gets out of the shower or bath, he dries himself like a madman, we go nuts with towels and rub ourselves (in a non sexual way of course  )like madmen, where as a women, has to be all like  its true, you watch a woman get out of a bath and she'll wear that towel for hours until she is ready where as a man is like, shit im wet i need to get dry NOW!!!! lol



Lee Evans. Love it.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 6, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol....AKA Celtic park tonite



 The school's park caught fire because of that. I hate when celtic or rangers lose because then half the country become arsenists  it must look like the blitz from above.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 7, 2008)

ah the old firm! dont mind it but i just dont like it when it gets political and religious

glasgow is like bosnia all the fighting and shit housing backwards NHS where you go and get some superbug, bloody expensive to buy now, none jobs going around, everyone sits in the street and drinks spirits and fortified wine (bucky), we have cold shitty weather all year long

see we should just move central scotland to eastern europe

it was a draw at park head (celtic park) man mc donald had a beezer of a goal

typical day in glasgow for me get up and feel f'kd like i just had the flu, rush for the bus then it f'n comes late, go to college fanny about with mates in college instead of doing the work which is pishy word networking for retards ect oh what is the internet is it A.a lan or B. a wan
get asked at lunch by 50 high school kids "got any fags mate" "got a light mate" "gonnae go in and get me 20 mayfair" "got any credit in yer phone pal"
come home to a pile of sky and farmfoods junk mail, get on the pc, watch simpsons get dinner later go to cousins to watch the Champions league get a few Magners at theirs come home go on pc go to bed

occasionally if your out the fags change to booze or the phone changes to spare change, this is what the neds ask you for

ah man neds the ultra chavs of scotland! boozed up and ready for a brawl at all times


----------



## aCid888* (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm from England  Derbyshire to be exact, but I live in Canada most of the year with my fiance, do I still count? lol


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes you do  welcome aboard gentleman! Very nice to hear you have travelled that far for the someone you love!


----------



## aCid888* (Nov 8, 2008)

Why thank you. 

Back there in Dec (2nd) and I will be getting a new pc and giving mine to her...thats love! lol 

New system! (Click)


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 8, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> ah the old firm! dont mind it but i just dont like it when it gets political and religious
> 
> glasgow is like bosnia all the fighting and shit housing backwards NHS where you go and get some superbug, bloody expensive to buy now, none jobs going around, everyone sits in the street and drinks spirits and fortified wine (bucky), we have cold shitty weather all year long
> 
> ...




I think the americans should invade here to restore democracy and take our oil.


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 8, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Yes you do  welcome aboard gentleman! Very nice to hear you have travelled that far for the someone you love!



hmmm i dont remember making you admin haha  

but yeah the more the merrier, damn my head is killing me, decided to go out last night, and got bk in at around 4am this morning


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 8, 2008)

Sorry, thought it was open admission for us brits . . . nevermind haha


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 8, 2008)

You can count me in


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 8, 2008)

Ill say welcome but pend mullered's response  haha.

Case arrived?!?!


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 8, 2008)

hahaha north sea oil, but man we would end up worse than before
everyone already runs about killing each other imagine if america introduced guns to scotland  we are already fat as hell so imagine what it would be like with american sized portions :shadedshu

just move up north were there is sweet F all but mountains and sheep and the odd deer, the odd inn or village imagine trying to get an internet connection in the highlands 

the footballs on today but im going to buy a xbox 360 vga cable instead
damn setanta and sky hoggin all the sports, streaming from the net isnt fun

51st state not only a cool movie but also scotland


----------



## red268 (Nov 9, 2008)

Morning all!! Well, afternoon .... But I haven't been up long enough for it to be morning, surely?!

Got to drive from Wolverhampton back down near London in just over an hour .... can't wait .... what with all those roadworks on the M6, and also, I appear to be going the wrong way. When I go up to Wolves I'm in huge queues which the southbound is almost clear. Then on the way back I'm in massive traffic again while the northbound is almost clear!! GAH!!

Ah well. Good day to all ye who read this thread!!


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 9, 2008)

red268 said:


> Morning all!! Well, afternoon .... But I haven't been up long enough for it to be morning, surely?!
> 
> Got to drive from Wolverhampton back down near London in just over an hour .... can't wait .... what with all those roadworks on the M6, and also, I appear to be going the wrong way. When I go up to Wolves I'm in huge queues which the southbound is almost clear. Then on the way back I'm in massive traffic again while the northbound is almost clear!! GAH!!
> 
> Ah well. Good day to all ye who read this thread!!



i live in bromsgrove just south of birmingham and i hate the m6, always have to go up there cause my family live in manchester, and its always choc a block approachin birmingham and upto wolverhampton, i mean im not bein funny but why wolverhampton, who in their right mind wants to go there anyway lol unless its cause everyone is trying to leave haha took me 6 goddam hours to do it one bank holiday weekend thats 115 miles btw :shadedshu


----------



## red268 (Nov 9, 2008)

Girlfriend goes to uni in Wolves .... but otherwise I agree, I'd stay well clear!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 9, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> i live in bromsgrove just south of birmingham and i hate the m6, always have to go up there cause my family live in manchester, and its always choc a block approachin birmingham and upto wolverhampton, i mean im not bein funny but why wolverhampton, who in their right mind wants to go there anyway lol unless its cause everyone is trying to leave haha took me 6 goddam hours to do it one bank holiday weekend thats 115 miles btw :shadedshu



Someones gotta live in Bromsgrove I spose...........did you realise, the bromsgrove Asda was voted worst Asda supermarket in Britain last year


----------



## chris89 (Nov 9, 2008)

Well im from Shropshire but orginaly from cider land (Somerset)


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 9, 2008)

chris89 said:


> Well im from Shropshire but orginaly from cider land (Somerset)



CIDER!


----------



## chris89 (Nov 9, 2008)

But i annoy/ confuse friends up here with some west country words  e.g. Where that be to (somerset area that's from  )


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 10, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Case arrived?!?!



HOPING to get it today


----------



## red268 (Nov 10, 2008)

What case are you getting? I recently got an Antec 1200 .... LOVE IT!!


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 10, 2008)

red268 said:


> What case are you getting? I recently got an Antec 1200 .... LOVE IT!!



ive sold him my old Antec 900  Chucked in my old freezer pro for free too.


----------



## red268 (Nov 10, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> ive sold him my old Antec 900  Chucked in my old freezer pro for free too.



Oh yeah, I saw it for sale. Good stuff. You'd cut some extra holes for cable management right? Needed doing in the 900!!


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 10, 2008)

red268 said:


> Oh yeah, I saw it for sale. Good stuff. You'd cut some extra holes for cable management right? Needed doing in the 900!!



yes i did haha - 3 in the motherboard tray and one great massive bastard in the case floor so that the PSU could be flipped over


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 30, 2008)

well its sunday again, and i have to thank the lord for making sunday such a wonderful day, time to kick back at home watch some football, whilst the smell of a sunday roast fills the house  oh were having chicken, roast potatoes, broccolli and sweetcorn today, not too mention yyorkie puds, what a marvellous invention the yorkie pudding is 


is it just me or did you hate sundays as a kid ? i found them to be boring and just drag on with naff all on the telly, now i love sunday


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 30, 2008)

i LOVE sundays. they rock, can't beat a good roast dinner

and lol at the FA cup draw

Arsenal Vs Plymouth. 

Ha


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 30, 2008)

ooft, cant beat a good sunday, roast dinner + yorkies ftw!


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 30, 2008)

what about barrow (non leaguers) v boro 

hahaha yea sundays are f**kin awesome, hopefully therell be a decent film on telly later to finish the day off


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 30, 2008)

TOP GEAR LATER! that finishes sundays off just nicely


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 30, 2008)

Wasley said:


> You can count me in



Cough Cough....!!


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 30, 2008)

ok finally added Wasley on the first page, only cause he keeps bitchin at me about it 

lmao jk mate


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 30, 2008)

I hate sundays


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 30, 2008)

sundays suck as you know you have work/school/college/uni or some other place to be on monday 

top gear will be cool and usually catch match of the day 2 on sunday, shows all yesterdays football and todays

never really used to like football much but its grown on me

still i could game all day if i felt like it lol, sunday is always good to visit family or get that piece of work done or that piece of cleaning or diy that needs done lol


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 30, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> ok finally added Wasley on the first page, only cause he keeps bitchin at me about it
> 
> lmao jk mate



Cheeky Git. 

I agree - Sundays suck. Never mind - I get Tuesdays off !!


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 30, 2008)

Wasley said:


> Cheeky Git.
> 
> I agree - Sundays suck. Never mind - I get Tuesdays off !!



unemployed ftw


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 30, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> unemployed ftw



hmmm not really i was made unemployed last week, its very daunting this side of christmas, my only hope is there will be some factory/warehouse work due to christmas that will see me through to the new year when i will have time to look for somthing more appropriate, im not used to manual labour


----------



## J-Man (Dec 15, 2008)

I wanna be a member. I'm in UK.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 15, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> hmmm not really i was made unemployed last week, its very daunting this side of christmas, my only hope is there will be some factory/warehouse work due to christmas that will see me through to the new year when i will have time to look for somthing more appropriate, im not used to manual labour



It was more of a sarcastic thing  but I really hate being unemployed I might just to go to college to find something to do.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 15, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> Christmas in the UK
> 
> going to some family members house for Christmas dinner watching your grandparents and/or parents get pissed lol
> 
> ...



it sucks to be you!!! i'm working for Royal Mail


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 18, 2008)

Haha, royal mail, although they were a bit better with my last experience of them.
You can count me in, last time I checked I was a bit welsh, a bit scottish and half english, leading to the quote "OMG, were you concieved in a general british orgy?"


----------



## Gam'ster (Dec 18, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> unemployed ftw


Hope you boys find a job soon i know how u feel.... But i have a job only thing is that the ohh wise and wonderfull DVLA doctors have suspended my license for 3 months all because of viral labyrinthitis, dec to feb just when you need money the most.
sorry for the moan im just being british Rant over .


----------



## TheCrow (Dec 18, 2008)

Im british too, oh and out of work. Seems its gonna be a common occurance the way the world is going.


----------



## red268 (Feb 6, 2009)

Bloody snow. Bloody 'man-flu'. Bloody cold. Bloody no TV. Bloody sore nose. Bloody something else. Bloody everything.


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 6, 2009)

red268 said:


> Bloody snow. Bloody 'man-flu'. Bloody cold. Bloody no TV. Bloody sore nose. Bloody something else. Bloody everything.



Lol, a true brit. 

Cant believe the snow. My whole road and garden has just gone white again!


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 6, 2009)

I can't hear out of my left ear  crap 

On the brightside thats my application for the navy been sent away


----------



## Triprift (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah yeah you lucky buggers weeve had 42 here today and have had over 30 for over a week now bah damn heat.


----------



## red268 (Feb 6, 2009)

8:32am - Car taken off driveway, leaving large un-snowed on patch.
9:02am - Large un-snowed on patch is now very much snowed on.
9:12am - Day Nurse taken for extreme case of man flu.
9:14am - Much complaining that I still have a cold and the tablets have done nothing yet.
9:16am - Phone call to find out brother is stuck miles away.
9:18am - Dressed and ready to brave the elements.
9:26am - Tea first ....
9:42am - Phone call to find out brother is free and has been taking other stranded people back and forth to nearby village.
Rest of day so far - Plenty of sitting about moaning about everything and not really doing anything other than looking on the TPU forums.

Bloody coughing. Bloody sore throat. Bloody headache. Bloody can't hear properly.


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 6, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Yeah yeah you lucky buggers weeve had 42 here today and have had over 30 for over a week now bah damn heat.



Man I have been in 40*C heat in the canaries, its unbearable! I quite like it cold, as does my PC , though this weather is stopping me going MTBing.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 6, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I can't hear out of my left ear  crap
> 
> On the brightside thats my application for the navy been sent away



You poor soul, you could have at least chosen a decent service to join   As an aside, I thought they were stopping the Scots from joining seeing as most of you are so keen on your independance


----------



## red268 (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'd rather be slightly cold than too hot.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 6, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Man I have been in 40*C heat in the canaries, its unbearable! I quite like it cold, as does my PC , though this weather is stopping me going MTBing.



I am flying to Lanzarote on Sunday!


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 6, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I am flying to Lanzarote on Sunday!



Its nice at this time of year, but last time I went to Gran Canaria, it was July.

40*C in the middle of the island, about 35*C where we were staying.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 6, 2009)

We had 45.7 last Wednesday the hottest day here in Adelaide since the 1930's.


----------



## Israar (Feb 6, 2009)

Count me in fellas, anyone brewing up for us lot, I think a good ol' cuppa is due! 

--Lee


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 6, 2009)

Triprift said:


> We had 45.7 last Wednesday the hottest day here in Adelaide since the 1930's.



I feel sorry for you and your poor PC. Like to extremes at the moment UK vs Australia. Your having one of hottest times and we are having the heaviest snow fall in 20 years!


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 6, 2009)

This snows really starting to do my nut. Got a cold too, im not best impressed


----------



## red268 (Feb 6, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> This snows really starting to do my nut. Got a cold too, im not best impressed



Are you one of those people who are constantly at deaths door when they've got a cold? (Like me  )


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 6, 2009)

Triprift said:


> We had 45.7 last Wednesday the hottest day here in Adelaide since the 1930's.



When i was in the Army, I lived in Kuwait for 4 years training their solders between the 2 gulf wars, every year in summer the temps get to 50-55C, 3 of the 4 years I was there it was the hottest place on earth!  The real worrying thing for me though when I first got there was the realisation that it does not cool much during the night, we used to come back from parties at 3 in the morning and the temperature tower would show 47C!!!


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 6, 2009)

red268 said:


> Are you one of those people who are constantly at deaths door when they've got a cold? (Like me  )



Man flu FTW!


----------



## Triprift (Feb 6, 2009)

Just checked the temp its 11:40pm and still 33c damn.


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 6, 2009)

My cat is going mad cus he cant go outside. One minute he is sulking looking out the window, the next he is literally bouncing off the walls, lol.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 6, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> My cats going mad cus he cant go outside. One minute he is sulking looking out the window, the next he is literally bouncing off the walls, lol.



Stick the thing in the microwave and have him for tea


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 6, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> You poor soul, you could have at least chosen a decent service to join   As an aside, I thought they were stopping the Scots from joining seeing as most of you are so keen on your independance



I am a poor soul  give me your sympathy it only makes me stronger  

If they won't let us join then I'l make my own navy


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 6, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Stick the thing in the microwave and have him for tea



:shadedshu


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 6, 2009)

red268 said:


> Are you one of those people who are constantly at deaths door when they've got a cold? (Like me  )



Pretty much. Then I satrt to feel sorry for myself, just makes matters worse lol.



Tatty_One said:


> When i was in the Army, I lived in Kuwait for 4 years training their solders between the 2 gulf wars, every year in summer the temps get to 50-55C, 3 of the 4 years I was there it was the hottest place on earth!  The real worrying thing for me though when I first got there was the realisation that it does not cool much during the night, we used to come back from parties at 3 in the morning and the temperature tower would show 47C!!!



We went to egypt late last year, one day @ 12 in the afternoon the temps hit 62 degrees celcius, it was scary. Dropped to mid 40's at night, it was absolute murder. Its not natural for it to stay hot at night lol.



alexp999 said:


> Man flu FTW!



Agreed haha


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 6, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> :shadedshu



You might as well, if the local Indian get their hands on him he is Korma meat anyways.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 6, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> You might as well, if the local Indian get their hands on him he is Korma meat anyways.



Your scaring me  I have four cats and a local indian behind my house


----------



## Wozzer (Feb 6, 2009)

Snooww;

Anyone else got it. Im stuck in the house, college closed, and work in 1 hour. Not a happy bunny.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 6, 2009)

A little but most of it melted yesterday.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 6, 2009)

Yep, I'm in Northamptonshire and we got hit pretty hard. I'm left stuck in the house playing old games on my girlfriends gma950 laptop....woot


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 6, 2009)

We're still under a severe weather warning for the snow!


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 17, 2009)

Oooo... Can i join? I'm a Yorkshire lad.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 17, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Oooo... Can i join? I'm a Yorkshire lad.



I don't recall yorkshire being part of the united kingdom sorry


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 17, 2009)

... Trying to suggest something?


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 17, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> ... Trying to suggest something?



Yorkshire declared independance from the UK in 1984  ahh forget it welcome to the UK clubhouse.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 17, 2009)

lol, what? Really? Wiki time.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## MoonPig (Feb 17, 2009)

my first 10minutes in the club and we get attacked by patriotism... lol


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 17, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> my first 10minutes in the club and we get attacked by patriotism... lol



Me or the americano


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh well here you go....


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 17, 2009)

haha, well. 

I search the wiki page, but saw nothing about it.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 17, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> haha, well.
> 
> I search the wiki page, but saw nothing about it.



I was joking


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I was joking



Why is your Name DrPepper?


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh, right... lol. Sorry, it's late. Been up since 7am... lol. Leave me alone!


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 17, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Why is your Name DrPepper?



DavidJohn and I was drinking drpepper when I signed up 

why is yours castiel


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> DavidJohn and I was drinking drpepper when I signed up
> 
> why is yours castiel



They sell Drpepper there in Scotland? 

I needed a new name, so I chose that.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 17, 2009)

Castiel said:


> They sell Drpepper there in Scotland?
> 
> I needed a new name, so I chose that.



Yep, I drink tons of the stuff.


----------



## Conflict0s (Feb 17, 2009)

Lol I am Wiki'ing also. I cant believe that.

Edit: Erm the only think i could find really is that Lancashire is not a sovereign state because United Kingdom is a sovereign state, So that would mean that Lancashire is part of the uk (just to clear things up )


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 17, 2009)

haha, tis late matey. Im sure we can be let off.


----------



## Conflict0s (Feb 17, 2009)

Lol that it is, But the Internetz wont let me go.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Yep, I drink tons of the stuff.



Wow, i didn't know it was sold over seas.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 17, 2009)

you can slap me down for this lads !!!  

I drink tea haha


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 17, 2009)

I would like to take some time to possibly type out a long post reguarding the Crap TV reality TV shows such as Strictly Ballroom, Strictly Come Dancing, Strictly Come Iceskating, Big Brother, Ima Selebrity Get me outta hear. X-factor & the rest of the junk that we londoners have to put up with on our screens.

the program id like to have a short/long rant about is X-factor....

First up - the Judges: 	

Simon Cowell - has the personality of a wet sponge.

Dannii Minogue - More 'qualified' then Simon since she has been/is still in the music industry.

Louis Walsh - I like irish people so this guys alright

Cheryl Cole - yes just like Dannii she has had music industry experience but only after Girls Aloud were cherry picked from the same 'talentless' schemes such as X-factor to perform in front of the masses. but IMHO shes an incompetant attention seeking whore who knows nothing about talent let alone writing songs & performing like real talented artists do.

Ex Judge:

Kelly Brooke - are you fucking serious???? her being hired as a judge shows what a joke the show is.


If people had that kinda talent they would be forming their own bands or doing school/college/uni performances & being 'scouted' there & then by someone from the music/acting industry not stood in front of a panel of judges who with the exception of Dannii - wouldnt know talent if it ran them over with a bus.

their just ordinary people trying to 'big it/themselves up' at least with Strictly come dancing. there is at least 1 expert who specialises in the type of dance to critiqe the dancers dances.

some one should seriously shove a brick into Cheryl Coles mouth every time she opens it to speak.

there are plenty of chances for people to make it big, some people just need to overcome certain mental restrictions such as shyness to grasp the opotunity that is handed out to them.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 17, 2009)

Reality TV is poor, but the nation loves it for some reason.

As for Cheryl Cole, yes she's good looking, but she is as you said an "incompetant attention seeking whore who knows nothing about talent". Newspapers don't make it any better either.

Other shows, like Strictly come dancing, are just jokes... they are, SHIT!

Anyways, im off to bed. Nighty night ladies.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 17, 2009)

Dannii Minogue cannot sing i dont know anyone that takes her serious as a singer yet she judges people who can and cant sing well she managed to get by with a pretty weak singing voice going off her sisters reputation.

I hate how all the above are loved by women my wife has them al on her personal planner i basically get to watch the tv when she falls asleep lol all i can say is thank god for computers!!!


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 17, 2009)

I thnk im an american trapped inside an english mans body do i still qualify??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 17, 2009)

Its discusting. thats what it is. what happend to all the good tv??? like the days when Channel 5 use to show softcore pRon on friday nights??? what happend to them merry days????


----------



## Conflict0s (Feb 17, 2009)

Haha So true, But there is one person in the Uk that annoys me more than t.v shows. And that person is TIM WESTWOOD.  Pimp my ride was great (well I say great but it was good to see the final result) But Pimp my ride uk...I mean, we get that prick who is trying to be all "gangster" and giving it gang signs and what not. He killed it. And the more annoying thing is, allot of people outside the Uk, watch pimp my ride uk and think that is how we are!! "i mean Com' on G, We aint all lik dat."


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 17, 2009)

I agree with the pimp my ride uk westwood sucks and hes old !! the mods just seemed cheap too compared to the usa version. and omg that fiat panda must have made the americans lol haha


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah tim sucks. I tuned into him a few times when he use to do the Radio 1 lateshows. I think i musta been 14 or 15 at the time. I never really liked him anyway. but i suppose its an 'image' people need to show off


----------



## Conflict0s (Feb 17, 2009)

Yea i guess that is true, I mean he can't be all a fool as he is pretty ritch lol.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 17, 2009)

The tv here is shit, We pay for cable and half of it is repeats I can get from the internet whenever I feel like it.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 17, 2009)

tim is respected in the music industry but on the street hes a loser who is trying to be a something he isnt

he tries to copy xzibit and stuff on pimp my ride uk and its pathetic, he comes out in gear that looks like stuff from the original ice cube friday movie all those check shirts and stuff, he can t pull it off and acts and fails like an idiot

CH4 firday nights had father ted and trigger happy tv and south park now its all bull shit

ch5 used to have cool movies and porn drama movies on late at friday

bbc is a joke but its iplayer is cool

everything has changed from the late 90 when stuff was cool now its too much stereotype and social groups, they were around back then but less noticeable all this indie shite and being an emo is just a joke


----------



## Conflict0s (Feb 17, 2009)

Agreed, also the news annoys me. I mean don’t get my wrong I love knowledge but not when it is constantly trying to scare people with "Gangs, Knifings, kids with kids, Murders, Shortages on salt (when really there isn’t, I know poor example but you know what I mean)" Just non stop bad things and there is never any good news about Britain, I vote for ether funny pictures or videos to be played once within an "advert lineup". That would lighten my day up.


----------



## red268 (Feb 17, 2009)

Nitro-Max said:


> I drink tea haha



Almost all I drink!!


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 18, 2009)

So who's gonna be watching the Brit's tonight then?


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 18, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> So who's gonna be watching the Brit's tonight then?



Not me anyway I don't watch tele much.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 18, 2009)

lol the brits is a sham, if any decent acts are on i might watch it, i have a sister so she can just tell me if something cool comes on

that had to be the worst chippy ive had in years fish my arse it had 0 taste it was like fish texture but no taste lol johns chippy is not as good as it used to be, lol here is a story at my old house i lived next to a chippy just a few houses down the street so my mate ordered a delivery to my house even the delivery guy was laughing at the door i mean my old place was maybe 6 houses and the health clinic car park away which is small


gonna get a drink of irn bru just fitted that rubbish 8600gs to my old machine, kinda regret buying it thought it would be more powerful than a x800gto but i might be mistaken, that x800gto was a beast back in the day got it for £120 i think at release


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 18, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> gonna get a drink of irn bru just fitted that rubbish 8600gs to my old machine, kinda regret buying it thought it would be more powerful than a x800gto but i might be mistaken, that x800gto was a beast back in the day got it for £120 i think at release



Irn bru is quite good but I hate the aftertaste. I remember getting my x850 for £150 it was a beast when I got it but its a shame it couldn't do SM3.


----------



## red268 (Feb 18, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Irn bru is quite good but I hate the aftertaste. I remember getting my x850 for £150 it was a beast when I got it but its a shame it couldn't do SM3.



x800GTO was the first PC part I ever bought, cost me £126.

Was really upset when I got Bioshock from my brother for my birthday and I couldn't run it due to SM3.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 11, 2009)

i just watched the first RED DWARF: BACK TO EARTH on DAVE man that was good

i watched it when i was growing up and now i understand it better i love it more

some of the best telle was blackadder and red dwarf! cant wait to see the next episode tommorow


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 11, 2009)

It was good but don't you think it seemed weird without the canned laughter? Overall though, I'm looking forward to tomorrow nights episode


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 14, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Yep, I drink tons of the stuff.



personally I cant stand the stuff. I use to drink it while i was at high school over 10 years ago. much prefer cherry coke or something similar. If thats not an option that I will have some Johnny Walker - Black Label. My grandady loves the stuff & so do i


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 14, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I remember getting my x850 for £150 it was a beast when I got it but its a shame it couldn't do SM3.





red268 said:


> x800GTO was the first PC part I ever bought, cost me £126.



back in the days when i use to pull 60hrs+ a week average - I bought a (AGP) x850xt pe for £300+

I loved that card to bits. so much that i refused to sell it so it sits in my back up rig which hasnt been booted up in like 2 years....

My backup rigs not that powerful anyway but it will serve me well for a few weeks.

x850xt pe

AMD64 3000+@2.7Ghz

2Gb - 2x1Gb Elixir PC3200 Overclocked to 250-260mhz. I bought these modules for like £20 each brand new lol

MSI Neo2 Platinum Nforce3 Ultra (my second one since I fried the first one some how)

80Gb sata 1


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 14, 2009)

I threw mine out because I am stupid  And I had no agp boards left I toasted them all overclocking.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh hai guys!

Did not notice this before, can I join up?


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 14, 2009)

yeah it took a while to do without the laughter and they usedto do it in front of an audience or they would add in the laughter track

i liked it tho made it a bit more modern

just hope they do another set of specials for red dwarf, im a big fan dont ask why i just love it

irn bru is great but i dont drink it as much as i used too
i think irn bru is a kids thing, glass bottle of irn bru and a kebab LOL


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 14, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> irn bru is great but i dont drink it as much as i used too
> i think irn bru is a kids thing, glass bottle of irn bru and a kebab LOL



I went off irn bru for years when I got a can of what appeared to be motor oil  It smelled wierd and made where I live smell like it for a week.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 14, 2009)

"Everyone in the world loves irn bru, even though I used to be a man!"

Best ad a soft drink company has ever come out with.

Period.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 14, 2009)

i've been living in the UK for past 16 years,so basiclly i've lived here in my whole life


----------



## MilkyWay (May 6, 2009)

chelsea got beat by barcelona i hate chelsea but that was disappointing they deserved to win today


----------



## crush3r (May 6, 2009)

Sign me up!


----------



## crazy pyro (May 6, 2009)

Good luck to anyone doing their GCSEs over the next month and a bit, had my first one today (German Oral).


----------



## Tatty_One (May 6, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Good luck to anyone doing their GCSEs over the next month and a bit, had my first one today (German Oral).



Done all mine, in 1976 to be exact


----------



## crazy pyro (May 6, 2009)

I made this point to my dad quarter of an hour ago, you still haven't done them...
Like I'll never do these O-levels all you oldies speak about


----------



## Tatty_One (May 6, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> I made this point to my dad quarter of an hour ago, you still haven't done them...
> Like I'll never do these O-levels all you oldies speak about



AAhhhh but I did A Levels as well and they are still called A Levels, except when I did them they were actually quite difficult, no "give away" prizes in those days


----------



## alexp999 (May 6, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> AAhhhh but I did A Levels as well and they are still called A Levels, except when I did them they were actually quite difficult, no "give away" prizes in those days



I resent it when "oldies" say that. Why cant teaching methods and teachers get better?


----------



## crazy pyro (May 6, 2009)

Now just you shut up about these "Give-Away qualifications", I'm working bloody hard towards these...
I'm tempted to find the past paper essay that has a go at that kinda statement...
All this coming from someone who literally only properly started revision tonight...


----------



## MoonPig (May 6, 2009)

WTF! I'm not in the list! :O

I demand my involvement!

Lol... Theres not many UK TPUers...


----------



## alexp999 (May 6, 2009)

Mind you saying what I just said, A-levels are a walk in the park compared to a Uni degree. And dont even get me started on GCSE's.

I suppose its just how you progress. I wouldnt have got the grades I got if it wasnt for the teachers, even my parents have said that. And point is proven by the way I'm doing worse in terms of grades on my degree, where most of the teachers are sh*t


----------



## crazy pyro (May 6, 2009)

One of the sixth formers commented to me that they were GCSeasies lol, his way of persuading us to do an hour of rifle drill which ends 20 minutes before my english language exam. I wonder how the invigilator would react to me walking in wearing combat 95 uniform?


----------



## alexp999 (May 6, 2009)

At the time GCSEs seemed challenging, then A-levels seemed challenging making GCSEs seem way to easy.

Just wait till you get to Degree 

Some of the problem with my course is that the lecturers dont tell you what they are expecting until after they hand the work back 

If not a f*cking mind reader!


----------



## MoonPig (May 6, 2009)

When i did my GCSE's i found them easy. I mean it's basically common sense. Now, A Levels depend alot on what your doing. I'm on a computer course, so it's quite easy. But i hear Maths is very hard. As for Uni, my brother did Law and got a 2:1, he's quite smart though. So i'm not sure.


----------



## alexp999 (May 6, 2009)

I found maths easy. It was Further maths that I didnt do so well on, but some of that is because you do imaginary numbers. I mean wtf! Square root of -1 and all that crap. 1 over infiniti.

All the stuff that doesnt exist in "normal" maths, really does!

Not to sound big headed (but there is no other way of saying this) I did really well with my A-levels, but I'm struggling to pass my degree 

Anyone needs any help on Maths or Physics hit me up


----------



## mc-dexter (May 6, 2009)

Read the opening post on this thread... nuff said!


----------



## Dice (May 6, 2009)

I say! what ho and all that old chap, would you mind terribly if i was to join your spiffing crew innit??


----------



## mc-dexter (May 6, 2009)

Dice said:


> I say! what ho and all that old chap, would you mind terribly if i was to join your spiffing crew innit??



exactly what i was going to say... well a long the same lines


----------



## MilkyWay (May 7, 2009)

britians all right nice place to live in plus we created the worlds first universal language!

TEA ANYONE, as patrick stuart said tea earl grey HOT!

anyone that can drink tea and strategise is a legend

EDIT: cricket tho has to die its boring as fuck


----------



## Dice (May 7, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> we created the worlds first universal language!



er, what? em ok, well no, and you seem to have an unhealthy obsession with tea my friend which i hate to say comes from china type places.


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

English is not an original language it is an adapted mash of lots of other languages, latin, french, saxon, etc.


----------



## Dice (May 7, 2009)

I dont think there are many original languages left, at least none that have less that 30 names for snow or sand.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 7, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I found maths easy. It was Further maths that I didnt do so well on, but some of that is because you do imaginary numbers. I mean wtf! Square root of -1 and all that crap. 1 over infiniti.
> 
> All the stuff that doesnt exist in "normal" maths, really does!
> 
> ...



I was the opposite, did crap with A levels, got two really good degrees, then went on and did accountancy (in the Army) and got the equivilent of a third ..... I have improved with age!  always had the ability I spose, rarely had the inclination (apart from my 27 years in the Army).


----------



## pantherx12 (May 7, 2009)

I got kicked out of school before I got to do my GCSE's exams, I have no GCSE's : [


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

Really?

I thought it was the school/govs duty to get you at least English and maths. At least thats how it was at my school.


----------



## Hysteria (May 7, 2009)

Damn it I'm English & proud of it!

Plus being a Yorkshireman helps.

Give me Yorkshire tea!


----------



## pantherx12 (May 7, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Really?
> 
> I thought it was the school/govs duty to get you at least English and maths. At least thats how it was at my school.




That's what I thought, but nope I have nothing at all.


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

Wow, hows that effected you? and how old are you?

Lol Hysteria, Yorkshire is defiantly the best place in England.


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

pantherx12 is 19.


----------



## will (May 7, 2009)

OK it's time I joined the club! I live in herefordshire, which is obviously the best county.
Also I'm at uni atm and it's made A levels seem so easy!


----------



## crazy pyro (May 7, 2009)

Considering my DT teacher told me "you are going to fail your DT GCSE" this morning when I was sat doing a past paper. Maths on the other hand I'm fine with...


----------



## vega22 (May 7, 2009)

you can count me in too, even tho im not around as much these days 

best tea has got to be that nescafe coffee flavoured type tho imo, i dont really like drinking the scent of dead dry leaves, but each to their own eh


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 7, 2009)

what i hear almost everyday is the GCSE exams get easier and easier every year as you progress in life,although but the year below would find hard and the current yr11(me currently) would struggle..and when i reach six form or something and half way through the year i would find GCSE piss easy and the yr10(now) would find there exams hard once they move to yr11 and i'm predicted 2 Bs and like 7 Ds ¬¬ how the fck does that work out


----------



## crazy pyro (May 7, 2009)

It's because the exams are different, some of the exams have been dumbed down (either that or my school's switched boards for Chem and Bio since the exams for those are dead easy, a measure of that being that I winged both my chemistry modules and got 98 and 100). Some exams though like DT are RIDICULOUS (may just be that I've not actually been taught any of the theory stuff though...


----------



## MilkyWay (May 7, 2009)

exams are easy if you know the stuff and were taught well

i know that highers and intermediates are far better than your english equivalents but not perfect

intermediates build you up for highers better

in england there are so many varients of exams gcse A levels ect to many standard grades ect

needs to be one single qualification set


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

Yea, like the same governing body throughout the whole school system (Infant, Junior, High, College and Uni) with the same Grading. So you can see full progression and everyone takes the same exams.


----------



## pantherx12 (May 7, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Wow, hows that effected you? and how old are you?
> 
> Lol Hysteria, Yorkshire is defiantly the best place in England.



Well basically it means people don't even look at my CV.

I've not been able to get a job for 8 months or so, and my previous job was just working as a GA in Tesco, and that was only due to my sisters boyfriend getting me the job.


I'm pretty much buggered until I can get some qualifications but everything costs money to do, and as I have no job I don't have the money to get trained.

I feel very very stuck ha ha, luckily my parents don't mind putting up with me in the mean time.


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

Oh man, i feel for you. That does sound bad. But yea, if you can't work, you can't get money, so you can't train...


----------



## pantherx12 (May 7, 2009)

Cheers, I'll work my way out of the rut I'm in eventually, but for now its more a waiting game then anything.


----------



## vega22 (May 7, 2009)

hey panther im in a boat much like yours atm m8 and feel your pain 

@moonpig 
check your lanbox thread for an idea or 2 :thumb:


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

You should get Pro at a game, then get sponsored and so forth..


----------



## pantherx12 (May 7, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> You should get Pro at a game, then get sponsored and so forth..



I'm already pretty much awesome at everything 

[/sarcasm]

Speaking of boats, at least I've got boat based stuff to do at the moment, might be able to make some pennies repairing and painting the canal boats.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 7, 2009)

truth is..people think recession would slowly ends in 18months and think its getting better now?? but if you look in the open world,i don't think it would end in 18months,study in business studies and they probably estimate at least 3-8years or something for recession to end..and hope it doesn't go to a slump,then we would be in biggg trouble.
Remember people,world war started because of recession; in WW2 the nazi killed the jews because they are in charge of there finances and accouncy but they was in recession so they blamed jews and killed them all,if i have said something bad then i'm sorry =(


----------



## DrPepper (May 7, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> truth is..people think recession would slowly ends in 18months and think its getting better now?? but if you look in the open world,i don't think it would end in 18months,study in business studies and they probably estimate at least 3-8years or something for recession to end..and hope it doesn't go to a slump,then we would be in biggg trouble.
> Remember people,world war started because of recession; in WW2 the nazi killed the jews because they are in charge of there finances and accouncy but they was in recession so they blamed jews and killed them all,if i have said something bad then i'm sorry =(



Technically it didn't start because of recession. It lead to tensions between countries but Germany was one of the few countries that seemed to be in recession because Hitler had turned the economy around by producing weapons which eradicated unemployment.

Anyway history aside, What are the chances that I leave school and theres a fricken recession, Thats a kick in the balls for me  For example when I left primary school the school got a massive increase in budget and is incredibly high tech with a huge football park now. When I left high school they got a whole new school and I got a recession 

I think we should pull a nazi germany and start producing weapons and sell them for money


----------



## crazy pyro (May 7, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I think we should pull a nazi germany and start producing weapons and sell them for money



Is that not what we're doing with the SA80 once we're finished with it? I know we made a load of SLRs 30 years ago and sold them all to dodgy african countries for a mountain of cash, may be worth repeating... They've got a whole mountain of cadet rifles to dispose of in the near future.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 7, 2009)

I'm joining, I live in the UK  as for bitching.. I'm going to bitch about a woman I know, it was her birthday not long ago and I really didn't want to go but ppl wouldn't leave me alone about it so I ended up going. Anyway this other girl I know kept prodding me like "oh so you DID come" *playfully kicks me* "Doesn't she look attractive tonight?" etc etc etc. For some reason ppl think I fancy the birthday girl.. an its fucking annoying. Sure, said girl has tried shagging me, but I knocked her back every time... shes a real slut, the kind even I wouldn't fuck. Ideas how I can squash the rumors once an for all?


----------



## erocker (May 7, 2009)

Easy.  Tell her it ain't happening.  Then again, that will most likely make her want it more.  Sorry mate, you have no choice but to fulfill her womanly needs.  No other way around it, do your duty.


----------



## pantherx12 (May 7, 2009)

Punch the girl, right in the face.

Or just be straight up and say your not interested.

The first is more efficient. heh.


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

erocker said:


> Easy.  Tell her it ain't happening.  Then again, that will most likely make her want it more.  Sorry mate, you have no choice but to fulfill her womanly needs.  No other way around it, do your duty.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lie_back_and_think_of_England





			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Lie back and think of England is a popular expression in Britain. It is given as encouragement to do something unpalatable. It has the same impact as "To grit one's teeth."
> 
> 
> *Origins*
> ...


----------



## crazy pyro (May 7, 2009)

EPIC quote that one!


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 7, 2009)

well you know what my business teacher said to end recession?? "war" yeah thats what my teacher said "war"..pretty much sending load of people into war and they die= less people and less people=more jobs?? and who actually think footballers deserve over 500k per week just to kick a football around ¬¬ i for one don't think they deserve that much..we people only earn what 20-70k a year?? and they get bloody 150k+ per weekk thats unfair for us ¬¬ and we are providing them there payment by going to there stadium watching them and buying there tops which got sowed up by poor people


----------



## DrPepper (May 7, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> well you know what my business teacher said to end recession?? "war" yeah thats what my teacher said "war"..pretty much sending load of people into war and they die= less people and less people=more jobs?? and who actually think footballers deserve over 500k per week just to kick a football around ¬¬ i for one don't think they deserve that much..we people only earn what 20-70k a year?? and they get bloody 150k+ per weekk thats unfair for us ¬¬ and we are providing them there payment by going to there stadium watching them and buying there tops which got sowed up by poor people



That was my idea too ... F-U china.

Why not let the rich people stay rich because they will buy so much stuff it will keep some business' afloat. Not that the footballers deserve that amount but it all ends up back in the business' pockets and onto the workers and back to the douchebag footballers.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 7, 2009)

you saying china is bad??? its not that its chinas fault,its just companys uses china and other part of asia because labour is cheap..which i find very sad because why do children bust there fingers which they only get paid like 20-50p for 1 pair of football or a top and they go out on sale for £30-40..its really unfair for them and i believe England is blaming immagrants?? for recession and making british people losing there jobs?? well the reason is because its cheap labouring..


----------



## DrPepper (May 7, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> you saying china is bad??? its not that its chinas fault,its just companys uses china and other part of asia because labour is cheap..which i find very sad because why do children bust there fingers which they only get paid like 20-50p for 1 pair of football or a top and they go out on sale for £30-40..its really unfair for them



Actually I was trying to incite WWIII


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 7, 2009)

if there was a WW3 i would want to freeze myself for 7years until the world is back to normal lol


----------



## DrPepper (May 7, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> if there was a WW3 i would want to freeze myself for 7years until the world is back to normal lol



I'd go fight in it. Get some XP maybe rank up a bit.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 7, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I'd go fight in it. Get some XP maybe rank up a bit.



i rather not lol,theres no respawn point..one shot or one explosion your dead so i wouldn't want go in war


----------



## crazy pyro (May 7, 2009)

You're trained to avoid getting blown up you do realise, the risk of being wounded is a lot lower than you'd think. I know roughly twenty ex-cadets who've joined one of the armed services and only one has even been injured while serving in the sandy places, and that was only a minor injury (most of those guys did join at officer level though).


----------



## Dice (May 7, 2009)

thats cos we are only fighting little wars that we can win easliy.  wwIII there wouldnt be much time for training.


----------



## DrPepper (May 7, 2009)

Dice said:


> thats cos we are only fighting little wars that we can win easliy.  wwIII there wouldnt be much time for training.



I feel sorry for the guys in WWI who walked straight into machine gun fire and kept going through artillery and MG fire at the same time. Some people did that more than once.


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

It won't be us starting WWIII, it'll be t'americans. Then we'll be forced to join in... 

I'd be tempted to sign up, but i duno, I'll need to get some hours in on CoH first. V1 rocket anyone?

I can see where this topic is going...


----------



## DrPepper (May 7, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I can see where this topic is going...



It will probably cause the rise of facist britain.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 7, 2009)

Little wars, what they're doing to Terry Taliban in Afghanistan can hardly be called a little war...


----------



## DrPepper (May 7, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Little wars, what they're doing to Terry Taliban in Afghanistan can hardly be called a little war...



Well its not little but compare that to the great tank battles of World War 2. Also a big war would decimate entire continents where this is kind of localised fighting.


----------



## Dice (May 7, 2009)

Its not on the scale of fighting a country like china or russia or america though.  it'd be a nuke fest as well.


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

So, WWIII is where humanity ends... 

"They fire nukes at us? Fire two back"

Great, only just got my PC working aswell...


----------



## crazy pyro (May 7, 2009)

Hmmm, fair play.
Within two pages this thread's gone from GCSEs to WWIII and Terry Taliban, an impressive derailment...


----------



## DrPepper (May 7, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> So, WWIII is where humanity ends...
> 
> "They fire nukes at us? Fire two back"
> 
> Great, only just got my PC working aswell...



Knowing my luck my pc will die the day the nukes are launched, I will be mugged, fall down a well full of Calcium oxide then when I escape caught on the very edge of the shockwave of a nuke.


----------



## Dice (May 7, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> an impressive derailment...


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

I know, lets use our joint knowledge to devise a plan where we can *safely* LAN whilst the world kills itself. Then, when we emerge, we can repopulate the earth using the Women we captured beforehand and create a super technology based race. Muahahaha


----------



## crazy pyro (May 7, 2009)

There's just one problem there moon, finding willing women... I'd be able to supply a few...


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

Well, there's 20 of us. So 20 women shouldn't be hard to find. And i never said they had to be willing.


----------



## DrPepper (May 7, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> There's just one problem there moon, finding willing women... I'd be able to supply a few...



Chloroform works wonders


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Chloroform works wonders


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

I hope they give me time to finish my Lanbox project before they start WWIII...


----------



## crazy pyro (May 7, 2009)

Stop it with the rapy talk PLEASE!
Still cracking up at you lot though...


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

lol, but considering were the only ones alive, we make the rules, so it wouldn't be 'rape' ... haha


----------



## DrPepper (May 7, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> lol, but considering were the only ones alive, we make the rules, so it wouldn't be 'rape' ... haha



Decided relations would be a nice name for it


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

You know if we were to be this technological advanced race, we could always use cloning techniques to grow new people in test tubes!


----------



## crazy pyro (May 7, 2009)

That's bending the rules just a little bit 
Cloning people doesn't involve the "fun" part (I wouldn't know hence the quotation marks)


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

ok, well, we'll need to go to the Intel and ATi/nVidia factory, get all their details and start a company. Then, using our newly acquired knowledge, we'll continue the advance in gaming.


----------



## DrPepper (May 7, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> ok, well, we'll need to go to the Intel and ATi/nVidia factory, get all their details and start a company. Then, using our newly acquired knowledge, we'll continue the advance in gaming.



Don't forget to get the guys who made zelda and crysis so we can make them a game that is graphically awesome yet unique gameplay wise.


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

Right, off to play some FO3, don't decide anything without me


----------



## DrPepper (May 7, 2009)

Okay now we've gotten rid of moonpig back to fascist britain  I will be chancellor who wants to be in my cabinet or whatever we have.


----------



## vega22 (May 7, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Stop it with the rapy talk PLEASE!
> Still cracking up at you lot though...




 a geordie i used to work with had a one of the best chat up lines i ever heard, it always worked a treat, "excuse me love but does this hanky smell of chloroform?" and then they were falling at his feet 

 sorry i know i know, bad taste but im betting it made you grin too


----------



## razaron (May 7, 2009)

sign me up.
things i like about uk would be Heinz and sean connery.
things i hate would be VAT, hardware prices compared to america:shadedshu and the art gcse (no one in my school has got an A* in the past 7years)

@ kurosagi01: WW2 started because:germany got hit by treaty of versailles, became unhappy> hitler used it to gain votes for nazis> hitler coming into power and pissing of nearby countrys (incl invasion of poland).


----------



## crazy pyro (May 7, 2009)

I shotgun the man who decides what's in the fridge that way I'd never have moments like this where the only food is UBER strong cheddar and the only drink is off tasting milk that's not due to go off for 3 days.
On the south of that divide you may have money but to the north we have the comedy.


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

I like uber strong cheddar  (<- thats what you look like when you first eat it  )

Oh and Im glad im not the only one who things the Art GCSE is a shambles. I worked by bollocks off for that and just got a C.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 7, 2009)

fascists dont work like that they have an inner circle and the top man, the inner circle trys to over power him, it works on fear and propaganda

fuck it we are nearly fascist already we have a queen right who has divine right who can do whatever she likes not that she does

social values are different from whats actually happening just because one society finds it okay dosnt mean that it really is

if another war starts we should hide in our little island and use our navy and air force to save us, face it we dont have an expedition force anymore its not like people in the UK are healthy and fit to fight if we needed conscription

who the fuck would we fight anyway its not like there is a huge power that we hate, okay iran but they are hardly worth it

i wonder why we havnt seen a NOD copycat group (command and conquer) LOL


----------



## MilkyWay (May 7, 2009)

NQ it is so fucking easy, i didnt have computing ive got intermediate 2 information systems and you need computing to get into the HND

piss easy like oh make a spreadsheet and use the average function, learn how to use blogs LOL

i have no choice the wouldnt let me in without the qualifications so i needed to do this 1 year NQ


----------



## mc-dexter (May 7, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> _*I like uber strong cheddar *_ (<- thats what you look like when you first eat it  )
> 
> Oh and Im glad im not the only one who things the Art GCSE is a shambles. I worked by bollocks off for that and just got a C.



The first part of what you said... i could never agree with anything more! super chedder is the way forward!

Theres nothing better than sitting down watching TV with a can of Carling and a block of super chedder


----------



## crazy pyro (May 7, 2009)

Super cheddar's fine, if I have a packed lunch I'll take a breezeblock of the stuff, just I was after something to drink or a cereal bar or something.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 7, 2009)

A few slices of mature cheddar, a few spoons of ploughmans pickle and either a can of carling, carlsberg, fosters or a bottle of bud and Im set.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 7, 2009)

english is a universal language everyone uses it practically

its like oh how can a german and a japanese person communicate without direct translation of languages if they both knew english they could communicate

most people learn it at a young age in europe


----------



## MilkyWay (May 7, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> A few slices of mature cheddar, a few spoons of ploughmans pickle and either a can of carling, carlsberg, fosters or a bottle of bud and Im set.



wtf do mean arnt you under the age to drink?

a pure block of cheese lol just biting chunks out of it i can imagine it perfectly


----------



## kyle2020 (May 7, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> wtf do mean arnt you under the age to drink?



Its in my own home under the supervision of parents - in other words legal 

Telling me you never drank under the age of 18? 

And the language thing - have you ever noticed that despite us being a very small country in comparison to say N. America / Russia, China and so on, we are one of the most influential in the world and expect all other nations to speak our language


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Chloroform works wonders





> Chloroform was discovered in July, 1831 by the American physician Samuel Guthrie , and independently a few months later by the French chemist Eugène Soubeiran and Justus von Liebig in Germany, all of them using variations of the haloform reaction. Soubeiran produced chloroform through the action of chlorine bleach powder (calcium hypochlorite) on acetone (2-propanone) as well as ethanol. Chloroform was named and chemically characterised in 1834 by Jean-Baptiste Dumas.
> 
> In 1847, the Edinburgh obstetrician James Young Simpson first used chloroform for general anesthesia during childbirth. The use of chloroform during surgery expanded rapidly thereafter in Europe. In the United States, chloroform began to replace ether as an anesthetic at the beginning of the 20th century; *however, it was quickly abandoned in favour of ether upon discovery of its toxicity, especially its tendency to cause fatal cardiac arrhythmia analogous to what is now termed "sudden sniffer's death"*. Ether is still the preferred anesthetic in some developing nations due to its high therapeutic index (~1.5-2.2)  and low price. Trichloroethylene, a halogenated aliphatic hydrocarbon related to chloroform, was proposed as a safer alternative, though it too was later found to be carcinogenic.



we want to preserve them, not leave them brain damaged.


----------



## DrPepper (May 7, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ```
> Chloroform was discovered in July, 1831 by the American physician Samuel Guthrie , and independently a few months later by the French chemist Eugène Soubeiran and Justus von Liebig in Germany, all of them using variations of the haloform reaction. Soubeiran produced chloroform through the action of chlorine bleach powder (calcium hypochlorite) on acetone (2-propanone) as well as ethanol. Chloroform was named and chemically characterised in 1834 by Jean-Baptiste Dumas.
> 
> In 1847, the Edinburgh obstetrician James Young Simpson first used chloroform for general anesthesia during childbirth. The use of chloroform during surgery expanded rapidly thereafter in Europe. In the United States, chloroform began to replace ether as an anesthetic at the beginning of the 20th century; [COLOR="Red"][B][U]however, it was quickly abandoned in favour of ether upon discovery of its toxicity, especially its tendency to cause fatal cardiac arrhythmia analogous to what is now termed "sudden sniffer's death"[/U][/B][/COLOR]. Ether is still the preferred anesthetic in some developing nations due to its high therapeutic index (~1.5-2.2)  and low price. Trichloroethylene, a halogenated aliphatic hydrocarbon related to chloroform, was proposed as a safer alternative, though it too was later found to be carcinogenic.
> ...



I see that as an advantage then they cant run away or murder us or talk.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 7, 2009)

call it the british empire sure it crushed other cultures and was pretty harsh but it did a lot for globalisation!

No i have never drank alchol untill i was 18! AYE RIGHT! TBH i just dabbled in it, still dont drink much these days and im legal. Legal sounds so nasty lol.

You want some sort of mind control then to get them to do what ever you like, like build a giant stature from mature blocks of cheese in honour of you!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> call it the british empire sure it crushed other cultures and was pretty harsh but it did a lot for globalisation!
> 
> No i have never drank alchol untill i was 18! AYE RIGHT! TBH i just dabbled in it, still dont drink much these days and im legal. Legal sounds so nasty lol.
> 
> You want some sort of mind control then to get them to do what ever you like, like build a giant stature from mature blocks of cheese in honour of you!



like they say, when in Rome - do as the Romans do (or at least what they did)


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

The British Empire still exists, it just has a less imposing name.







Source: Wikipedia


----------



## MilkyWay (May 7, 2009)

commonwealth my ass its just name there is no real power there anymore they all have independence now


----------



## mc-dexter (May 7, 2009)

I disagree, we all think we have independence but really in the end we all going to need one another for one resorce or another.

All this crap about the economy (money) we don't even need it to survive, IF we used other ways of payment the whole world would be better off in the long run and we'd probably have more technology than we do at this moment in time if things wasn't all about GREED.

But just to add.... England should own all! haha... okay and Wales, Scotland & Ireland should too. LOL!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> IF we used other ways of payment the whole world would be better off in the long run



If guitar plectrums were to suddenly turn into currency, Id be a very very rich man.


----------



## mc-dexter (May 7, 2009)

hahaha! i'd be fucked, i'd rather it be something like old computer parts what are now worthless to me cause nobody has a system that old anymore haha.

but seriously, like ya no, one week ya skint n ya mates get ya wasted, lol. n then the week after they might need a wheel for thir car.... that kinda idea, but hey its a fucked up world n shit like that don't happen, lol.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 7, 2009)

Dont you forget it a Scottish king united the crowns and technically wales dosnt exist!
In 1536, the Act of Union brought England and Wales together, united into one.

So its a principality in part of the UK not its own country.

English law means its part of England and then the UK later when Scotland joined.

IF we went back to barter trade and not a banking and money system of trade it would be a backwards step youd have to trade something someone wanted to get something else, its like you would need to trade with the butcher something he wanted to get meat you couldnt just work and buy meat.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 7, 2009)

If old train tickets became a new form of currency I'd have enough for a GTX 295 and that's just sitting next to the sofa...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> IF we went back to barter trade and not a banking and money system of trade it would be a backwards step youd have to trade something someone wanted to get something else, its like you would need to trade with the butcher something he wanted to get meat you couldnt just work and buy meat.



I heard about a pub up somewhere in yorkshire that does that. you can barter for a pint   though they do have their regular paying customers of course.


----------



## DrPepper (May 7, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I heard about a pub up somewhere in yorkshire that does that. you can barter for a pint   though they do have their regular paying customers of course.



I wonder what nvidia would take for a GTX295 ?


----------



## MilkyWay (May 7, 2009)

what like here i am a nurse i will heal you for a chicken

here i am a baker i will bake you a cookie for a pint of beer


----------



## DrPepper (May 7, 2009)

I own a gas station i will give you a litre for an hour with your wife ... I like this idea


----------



## mc-dexter (May 7, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I heard about a pub up somewhere in yorkshire that does that. you can barter for a pint   though they do have their regular paying customers of course.



And why haven't i heard about this holy heaven before? 

Could you show me the light


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> And why haven't i heard about this holy heaven before?
> 
> Could you show me the light



Im not sure. I read it in one of the papers here, Im gonna have to dig it up


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2009)

aaaannnnnddddddd my bad, its actually a LONDON pub.... more info found >Here<


'The Marksman in Shoreditch' - hmm about a 20min bus ride away from me lol. some one get my coat


----------



## razaron (May 7, 2009)

you can legally drink in britain from the age of 5 in your own home.
i just randomly know that even though i dont drink (evar)


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 7, 2009)

lets not all forget,UK is part of the american protection blah blah..so if american are in battle so are the british army ¬¬ UK had nothing to do with the war with blah blah with americans at all..now i'm betting we would get targetted as enemys aswell because we are helpping the americans even though we are not involve with there grudge,we still have to step in and provide support because we are working with american defence line since whatever year i forgot..and yes thats true about drinking..you can have sex legally at age of 16,you can smoke at age of 16 but you can't buy any in shops because its setted to 18 and i don't smoke,but i drink very little..so i'm quite healthy still


----------



## Tatty_One (May 7, 2009)

will said:


> OK it's time I joined the club! I live in herefordshire, which is obviously the best county.
> Also I'm at uni atm and it's made A levels seem so easy!



Your almost right there, 2nd best, yoiur neighboring county is ACTUALLY the best   I was born and bred on the county border in Malvern.......  so I know  Worcs is better than Herefordshire.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 7, 2009)

in scotland at least the smoking age is now 18

its called nato if we get attacked then nato has to help us LOL

if we attack another nation without nato support they dont have to help apparently the case with Iraq and Afghanistan


----------



## MilkyWay (May 8, 2009)

where services come in is nowhere in a system like that

you cant offer office work for a product if they dont need office work done

you cant offer fire fighting services if there are no fire to put out


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2009)

erocker said:


> Easy.  Tell her it ain't happening.  Then again, that will most likely make her want it more.  Sorry mate, you have no choice but to fulfill her womanly needs.  No other way around it, do your duty.



 I tried telling everybody I ain't interested.. they don't seem to buy it for some reason even tho I've been real blunt about it...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2009)

sounds like someone has woman troubles


----------



## mc-dexter (May 8, 2009)

ya... he should sell his body to her! LOL 

as it seems he can't get rid!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 8, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Your almost right there, 2nd best, yoiur neighboring county is ACTUALLY the best   I was born and bred on the county border in Malvern.......  so I know  Worcs is better than Herefordshire.



Ooooh, I'm inclined to disagree. Even though I was born in Worcester and I have a Worcestershire postal address (even though I'm technically 'ereyfurdshire) I'm going to have to say 'ereyfurdshire is better. 

Realistically, I still class Hereford & Worcester as one. Just glad we don't have a dodgey "Worcester" accent. I can gladly say I don't have a very strong Herefordian accent either.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2009)

Hah it ain't funny. For a while it really didn't matter.. but now, gah I'm going to put a bullet in someone REAL soon


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Hah it ain't funny. For a while it really didn't matter.. but now, gah I'm going to put a bullet in someone REAL soon



I vote Gordon Brown


----------



## mc-dexter (May 8, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Hah it ain't funny. For a while it really didn't matter.. but now, gah I'm going to put a bullet in someone REAL soon





FreedomEclipse said:


> I vote Gordon Brown





Those are the words of my god


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> Those are the words of my god



that man is one of the reasons why i lost my job


----------



## mc-dexter (May 8, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> that man is one of the reasons why i lost my job



Shoot away!


----------



## MoonPig (May 8, 2009)

i cba reading what i missed. Did we move on from World Domination and WWIII? lol

One BIG problem with the UK, Chav... Gawd the bus home was odd... lol.


----------



## mc-dexter (May 8, 2009)

Why was it odd, was it not CHAV infested?


----------



## MoonPig (May 8, 2009)

lol. I hate how if your with one Chav, their alreet, but as soon as it's a group - their twats.

Downside to Yorkshire. Upside is it's the best County (or set of), son.


----------



## mc-dexter (May 8, 2009)

yea, you couldn't be more true on the chavs part, im kinda lucky enough to have been one in my past haha, and i get on with um all! so yea. not matter what i look/dress like, it's not my worry.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 8, 2009)

if you bring in the tories to power i tell you we scots will break of from the union faster than you can say FUCK

neds are the scottish chav, as soon as they are in a group they act like dicks i know exactly what they are like

i dont like goths or moshers either tho they are just dark neds exact same different look about them


----------



## MoonPig (May 8, 2009)

Lol, so we don't want:

Chavs, Goths, Nerds and Moshers... 

Arn't we kinda Nerds?

*Agree with the other ones though.


----------



## mc-dexter (May 8, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> if you bring in the tories to power i tell you we scots will break of from the union faster than you can say FUCK
> 
> neds are the scottish chav, as soon as they are in a group they act like dicks i know exactly what they are like
> 
> _*i dont like goths or moshers either tho they are just dark neds exact same different look about them*_



hmmm, why though, i find "goths" & "emo's" etc usually have the better sense of humour! and are much more fun to be around!

AND emo chicks are hot!


----------



## DrPepper (May 8, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Lol, so we don't want:
> 
> Chavs, Goths, Nerds and Moshers...
> 
> ...



The term computer enthusiast is more ethical  

Even worse than those are the people that try to act famous god they annoy me.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 8, 2009)

fuck no they are just the same dosnt matter anyway

what i hate is people who deliberately try to be popular


fuck hell i am not a nerd i dont know 1000pages of script off by heart, i am like a nerd but not actually one

EDIT: people who have evolved from chave/NED to a casual sure they dont wear tracksuits and out door jackets all the time but hell they still act like them
street drinking dosnt impress me either id rather drink when i wanted one not for the sake of it or social drinking LOL


----------



## DrPepper (May 8, 2009)

I'd like to say I fall into the category of ruthless dictator. That's why I didn't get to be a prefect. Idk all the geeks at our school aren't exactly knowledgeable in computer parts apart from possibly one exception. There also all AMD/ATI fans which makes them constantly spout amd has better value than your intel ... I get on well with everyone, I play football every friday with all the guys in teams then hang about with them. The moshers liked me when I was at school and the neds only knew me from fighting so they left me alone.


----------



## mc-dexter (May 8, 2009)

Technically all this "stereotyping" is pretty much ... well should be past this day and age. There is just such a vast variety of diffrent types of people now, it is almost impossible to label everybody as what type of person they are just by how they dress and what they listen to, and not forgettign whats the point of it anyways, i mean really whats the point, not just some excuse because we feel the need to, it's in our human nature... saying that, that's probably the only real answer i can think of.



			
				MilkyWay;1370951

.....coincidently i cant stand the indie craze either.....

[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yea i don't get the craze...  but some of the groups are alright


----------



## DrPepper (May 8, 2009)

Well technically they can be grouped together because they have similar behaviour and appearance. Not saying they should be discriminated against but that is how most people are identified by their appearace and behaviour.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 8, 2009)

in todays society you have to cling to a group to make friends

i dont know i dont fit in well in social situations

people dont generally dress a certain way and then listen to a completely different type of music, oh i dress in camo trousers and a leather jacket but i listen to jazz music music NOOOO
i run around in trackies and skip hats and i listen to melodic death metal no it just dosnt happen

coincidently i cant stand the indie craze either

if you meet me in real life you wouldn't able to label me
im not stereotyping its just people like social groups its a fact and luckily im not part of any social group, they lke to cling to social groups to make friends

i cant stand social groups i have a mate who is originally from the congo (LIVED HERE SINCE HE WAS 6) he is into hip hop i dont judge him because of that and he dosnt cling to the hip hop stereotype either


----------



## mc-dexter (May 8, 2009)

hmmm, i get called goth/emo a fair bit sometimes... and you know what, i like all kinds of music, 70's 80's 90's and today, of all genre's, as in rock, rap, metal, punk, indie, rnb, even one or two pop songs! alternative, funk, house, dnb, niche, you know.. what group do i fit? i'd love to know...


----------



## mc-dexter (May 8, 2009)

yea... which is what im saying, it's just something in our human nature what we cannot change in most of us.

hmmm sorry about 2 posts, its what ya get for using the back and forward buttons and getting lost, lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 8, 2009)

i get called nothing with my hairstyle and what music i listen to =p so i'm lucky


----------



## Gzero (May 8, 2009)

Whats that Otaku?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> i get called nothing with my hairstyle and what music i listen to =p so i'm lucky



A guy drove past me & shouted "GOTH" at me as he went by - as if thats meant to offended me?? I dont dress like a goth. Im more like smart/casual but I do have some mosher traits as

#1 I like the colour black (& red)

#2 I have long hair past half way down my back

#3 I have a sexy long leather jacket

#4 my love of heavy metal  (& also other types of music)

But i do prefer to go out in a black shirt, black jeans & black shoes & no i dont wear the make up. Im just 'normal' with a dark twist.


----------



## razaron (May 8, 2009)

i win im classed as a sadist,pervert and (computer) geek


----------



## mc-dexter (May 8, 2009)

Correct me if i'm wrong but i always thought a Geek was classed as a "serious gamer"

And

Nerd was classed as someone "who over do it with thier computers" lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2009)

I prefer to be classed as 'Skipper' because it takes brains & balls to command teams & move them like chess peices across a battlefield


----------



## mc-dexter (May 8, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I prefer to be classed as 'Skipper' because it takes brains & balls to command teams & move them like chess peices across a battlefield



Whats ya job?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> Whats ya job?



as of the tuesday just gone = Jobseekers refugee


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 8, 2009)

well..me...i'm
1.My fav colour is black and red
2.I like alternative rock and other genres like R&B
3.i got long hair that goes down to my eyes and my ears
4.I wear low rise jeans and NY hats lmao =p and adidas original

Yeah i am myself 
anyone hate chavs???


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong but i always thought a Geek was classed as a "serious gamer"
> 
> And
> 
> Nerd was classed as someone "who over do it with thier computers" lol










Nerds & Geeks are the same thing.....


----------



## razaron (May 8, 2009)

nerds are people who do nothing but study and geeks are people who count there computers as one of there limbs


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> well..me...i'm
> 1.My fav colour is black and red
> 2.I like alternative rock and other genres like R&B
> 3.i got long hair that goes down to my eyes and my ears
> ...



someone pass me axe ¬_¬


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2009)

razaron said:


> nerds are people who do nothing but study and geeks are people who count there computers as one of there limbs



but Geeks had to be nerds to understand technology. otherwise they would just forget it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 8, 2009)

you hate chavs?? i hate them too


----------



## mc-dexter (May 8, 2009)

razaron said:


> nerds are people who do nothing but study and geeks are people who count there computers as one of there limbs



I guess i'm a geek then


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2009)

Chavs suck.. I can't help but want to hit them. Their nothing but little gobshits in a group and by themselves their cowardly scum comparable to a cockroach you just have to crush.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 8, 2009)

i really hate chavs too


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2009)

all chavs do is move to a nice area - then breed mini chavs like rabbits that turn into bigger chavs without fathers who then turn into attention seeking little bastards who then go on to terrorise the community.

See all the councel housing estates there are in the UK? might aswell build an island offsure then deport all the chavs there, lock them up & let them do as they wish....like a huge Ghetto


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2009)

Chavs are about as much use as a wheelbarrow missing its wheel. A prime example of what chavs really are like is to watch shameless, I really fucking hate that show.


----------



## Gzero (May 8, 2009)

Not Hollyoaks?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2009)

Chavs get plenty of screen time, they just dont know it.

how many times have you watched one of the many documentries where a film crew is following some police & the police are dealing with chav related cases.

they dont seem to understand how bad they make the UK look to tourists & other outsiders.


----------



## razaron (May 8, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but Geeks had to be nerds to understand technology. otherwise they would just forget it.



not really since a good 80% of the people here count as geeks, and most of them (incl me) just randomly know this much geek stuff by randomly reading it. as apposed to reading a book from the library about how to build a pc .lol


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2009)

Gzero said:


> Not Hollyoaks?



Nope, hollyoaks is full of townies, not chavs. Townies tend not to be anywhere near as bad as chavs.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Nope, hollyoaks is full of townies, not chavs. Townies tend not to be anywhere near as bad as chavs.



no - they just sleep around with each others boy friends or girl friends a bit more then average


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2009)

Everybody does that. I'm neither a chav or a townie but I've messed with other ppls gfs


----------



## mc-dexter (May 8, 2009)

Chavs evolved from Townies! LOL


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2009)

I dont like either, but even i will say townies are nothin like chavs, townies just tend to be arrogant toward outsiders.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 8, 2009)

Arrrh man, this conversation takes me back to school days.

I had my nose broken by a townie when I was college just because I had long hair. Took him to court and got a award £200 compo - fucker took almost 2 years to pay up because he was paying off previous convictions. 

On a funnier note - my friend told me a new term for what I would describe as arrogant fucking townies and scene kids...

Spice Boys!

How incredibly gay.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2009)

haha, somebody broke my nose I'd break theirs right back, then take them to court and still get the compo claiming "self defence"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Arrrh man, this conversation takes me back to school days.
> 
> I had my nose broken by a townie when I was college just because I had long hair. Took him to court and got a award £200 compo - fucker took almost 2 years to pay up because he was paying off previous convictions.
> 
> ...




you actually let him break your nose??


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2009)

Probably more like "look man im not gonna fight you its pointless" *smack*


----------



## MilkyWay (May 8, 2009)

i hate most stereotype groups
im a very angry individual i dont care what group you belong to your all the same, equal opportunity hater as i like to call it

i dont fight but if a guy hits me ill fight back, i wont however throw a punch first those bastards arnt worth it, if i wanted to fight id take up boxing or mixed martial arts and get paid for it

edit: from growing up if found your either one or the other and if your in the middle prepare to be mocked by both sides not a good thing


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2009)

I'm a angry person, not unknown for punching a monitor when something won't work as I want it to  I'm also a very adept fighter, agile and quite strong, works for me


----------



## MilkyWay (May 8, 2009)

i cant fight im not naturally built like that, i know some people who are just tall and built for no reason
i dont work out either when i should really putting the beef on a bit

im not a pussy tho i can take a whooping
i just dont like fighting i like arguing to fuck tho as many a member on tpu will tell


----------



## MilkyWay (May 8, 2009)

sure big yourself up to us nerds its not like we give a fuck if you can street fight


----------



## razaron (May 8, 2009)

lol for me fighting doesnt require any strength since im a sadist (throat ripping FTW)
and we are not nerds, we are geeks


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2009)

I prefer not to fight, I dont take pleasure in beating people to a pulp. I will always try metods to defuse the situation peacefully if possible, but if thats u avoidable im not afraid to get my hands dirty. Ive done a mix of martial arts over the years which tends to come in handy im not talking about full on MMA or Krav Maga but its good enough for what i do, Karate, Wing Chun & some Muay Thai. though i didnt spend long on Muay Thai.

Knee & Elbow strikes kick ass


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2009)

One of my favorites.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymvrjBrGNaI


----------



## MilkyWay (May 8, 2009)

no im just a computer geek/nerd you guys are starting to freak me out

like your all nice guys and then go incredible hulk on someone


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> no im just a computer geek/nerd you guys are starting to freak me out
> 
> like your all nice guys and then go incredible hulk on someone



were all nice guys  we just moonlight as bouncers


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2009)

Some of that is similar to what I've done. Tae Kwon Do is my ace, but its a hybrid for sure now, I've mixed it with a little Karate, Kickboxing, Akido and wresting (for grapples). I always find it funny when people go "yeah, BS!" yet when you tell them to step outside and you'll do some "demonstrations" its all "nah, your alright mate.."


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 8, 2009)

lol..typical chavs phrases..they try threaten you then you fight back then there like "nah nah its alright" then walk off or "i'm going get my brother" or something on you and your like "yeah okay" and then the next day they make some bullsh*t excuse saying he couldn't come lmao


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ctRyu9V7N0 my next favorite


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2009)

haha I had something similar to that once, some chav swung at me with a golf club, I grabbed it and the chav ran away


----------



## MilkyWay (May 8, 2009)

hahaha lol exactly they act big and if you stand up to them they crap it or the fight you get whooped and then say "AW SORRY BIG CHAP IT WAS A JOKE MATE"
when they have mates to back them up they feel powerful


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2009)

A chav whup somebody? Please. Maybe if there was like 6 chavs on 1, but even then.. most chavs are so weak you can pick them up an throw them into the rest like skittles lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> haha I had something similar to that once, some chav swung at me with a golf club, I grabbed it and the chav ran away



I woulda just taken the hit & stood there & said "It'l teak moar den nat to schtop me" Shaun Connery ftw


----------



## MilkyWay (May 8, 2009)

Neds in scotland all they do is fight, they have had practise. Its not like i get into fights all the time like they do is it? So me with little experience vs them who have probly just battered there mate for some stupid reason, yeah its okay if you have done training in self defence eg some form of fighting style but i havnt.

Most if you just humour them they fuck off or if your with someone they dont do anything, on your own tho they like to fuck about but i havnt bumped into any in a long time.

Stop bigging yourself up, come over here and try it on see how far that attitude gets you probly in the southern general by the next weekend. People up here will just try you if you talk like that.
Bigging yourself up on a tech forum great :shadedshu


----------



## razaron (May 8, 2009)

whats with people learning martial arts:shadedshu, its a mans romance to make your own martial art 
although it might be differet for me since i like hands on experiments (i consider myself quite the scientist)lol


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2009)

Hey thats why I done so many different martial arts, I've now combined everything I found useful into my own style of Tae Kwon Do, and it kicks arse


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 8, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you actually let him break your nose??



Why would I let someone break my nose? Weirdly I got to my black belt in Tae Kwon Do - my old man managed to blag the instructors to let me in when I was 6 and I finished when I was 11.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2009)

razaron said:


> whats with people learning martial arts:shadedshu, its a mans romance to make your own martial art
> although it might be differet for me since i like hands on experiments (i consider myself quite the scientist)lol



it provides a good solid platform on the basics & general techniques. like fighting stances & such. that way you can build on whatever you learn afterwards even though your no longer doing the same martial arts style as before which promotes an even furture understanding in the arts


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Why would I let someone break my nose?



because u just said, a chav broke your nose


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 8, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> because u just said, a chav broke your nose



Doesn't mean I let them.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 8, 2009)

okay see you have training i dont so its completely different for you ket
ket is winding you up or at least trying to

just because a chav broke his nose dosnt mean he actually wanted him to yeah like the above post

EDIT: fk this i am just in to pcs and stuff not fighting or being a male equivalent of a slapper


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 8, 2009)

Ever heard of a Sucker Punch?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Ever heard of a Sucker Punch?



ever heard of praying mantis?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 8, 2009)

Shut up y'cocky little bugger!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2009)

did u break his legs at least??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Stop bigging yourself up, come over here and try it on see how far that attitude gets you probly in the southern general by the next weekend. People up here will just try you if you talk like that.
> Bigging yourself up on a tech forum great :shadedshu



& sorry i forgot to add....


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 8, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> did u break his legs at least??



Obviously not, however there was more than one.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2009)

Bah, not a very good fighter are ya?  Doing Tae Kwon Do.. your supposed to be somewhat agile youknow lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Obviously not, however there was more than one.



so you got hung out to dry?


----------



## MilkyWay (May 8, 2009)

that serious business picture pretty much sums me up to a tee


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> that serious business picture pretty much sums me up to a tee



what? the little girl getting punched?


----------



## MilkyWay (May 8, 2009)

me being deadly serious all the time

lol i dont go around punching little girls in a ninja costume


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2009)

You do so.. I saw you do it last Friday after work!


----------



## MilkyWay (May 8, 2009)

fuck u caught me SPY AROUND HERE!(enter some spy from team fortress pic)


----------



## mc-dexter (May 8, 2009)

I'm glad i joined this thread


----------



## MilkyWay (May 8, 2009)

http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=21300


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=21300



that is awesome!!


----------



## MilkyWay (May 8, 2009)

yeah it was the appropriate time to pull it out my bag of lols


----------



## MilkyWay (May 8, 2009)

im off for some tea and toast lads!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 9, 2009)

I am so fucking pissed right now - Weston's FTW!


----------



## DrPepper (May 9, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I am so fucking pissed right now - Weston's FTW!



drunk or angry ?


----------



## MilkyWay (May 9, 2009)

lol probly both lol then again probly dosnt give a fuck either


----------



## DrPepper (May 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> lol probly both lol then again probly dosnt give a fuck either



lol 

So what has everyone done tonight ? or rather last night.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 9, 2009)

we ruined the tread completely and i posted a cool derail flash thing
http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=21300

other than that tried new drivers, work fine stable and good quality looks

cant wait for new ram to come

cant wait for old firm my cousins family my uncle ect are hardcore celtic fans but without the i love the IRA shit, they love scotland but are sympathetic to the troubles take no side rather the side of the innocent

yeah and my grandfather and other uncle are die hard rangers fans my uncle was in the orange order but left coz they dont allow him to go to catholic communions which several of my family have had, so he values his family more which is cool even if he is a big fkn moan typical hun

so yeah its lolz coz my family support rival teams

man i didnt do much today went out for something to eat came back and been fannying on the pc since
damn i could go a cabardi (bacardi rum and coke) no ice coz it melts and dilutes the drink


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 9, 2009)

im form IRAQ can i join we have many British guys here , and im work for a British company before 
im just joking


----------



## mc-dexter (May 9, 2009)

@ Kieran... Ya they f***ed this thread while i sat back and let them b**ch at each other, it was fun, but yeh, glad you stepped in with the funny link 

Hayder... I'm pretty sure you aint guna be discriminated against posting in this thread or anything alike! But *i think* the "joining up" part is just for us in the UK.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 9, 2009)

I learned how to use a rifle again...
Then sat and listened to random tracks by the human league and stuff off ashes to ashes, oh and had a f*ckin' MASSIVE curry.


----------



## razaron (May 9, 2009)

what does everyone call curry? 
since im brown and its like "that aint curry", lol.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 9, 2009)

I've got no bloody idea what it actually was, it was indian, had large bits of meat in, some type of yellow sauce and rice.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 9, 2009)

theres different types of curry,all made with different ingredients,indian and chinese curry are different lol and i'm chinese and i know this crap because my parents own a takeaway xD


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 9, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> theres different types of curry,all made with different ingredients,indian and chinese curry are different lol and i'm chinese and i know this crap because my parents own a takeaway xD



hey im chinese too 

& today is a very sad day - My beloved 8800GTS 512 (with faster then 9800GTX+ clocks) is jetting off to a friend of mine who knows almost shit about how to look after hardware shadedshu Its perfect for him as he runs a 19" monitor or something. but I had a ton of hardware lying around & his rig needed a little upgrading. Hes still running a 7800GT & a AMD64 3500+ (LOL) yeah i know the 8800GTS is gonna be severely bottlenecked but he plans to upgrade soon. still not bad deal for him for £80 

& yes I offerd the card to him at a lower price but he insisted that he pay me what the card was worth  so I didnt rip anyone. this bitch is rich but he dont wanna splash out too much on a system


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 9, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> drunk or angry ?



Drunk!

However I'm nursing my hangover with a nice new Q9550.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 9, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> @ Kieran... Ya they f***ed this thread while i sat back and let them b**ch at each other, it was fun, but yeh, glad you stepped in with the funny link
> 
> Hayder... I'm pretty sure you aint guna be discriminated against posting in this thread or anything alike! But *i think* the "joining up" part is just for us in the UK.




hey my friend im just was joking :shadedshu


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 9, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> hey im chinese too
> 
> & today is a very sad day - My beloved 8800GTS 512 (with faster then 9800GTX+ clocks) is jetting off to a friend of mine who knows almost shit about how to look after hardware shadedshu Its perfect for him as he runs a 19" monitor or something. but I had a ton of hardware lying around & his rig needed a little upgrading. Hes still running a 7800GT & a AMD64 3500+ (LOL) yeah i know the 8800GTS is gonna be severely bottlenecked but he plans to upgrade soon. still not bad deal for him for £80
> 
> & yes I offerd the card to him at a lower price but he insisted that he pay me what the card was worth  so I didnt rip anyone. this bitch is rich but he dont wanna splash out too much on a system



lol which language you speak?? cantonese or manderian?? and nice about selling the 8800GTS to your friend,just hope he has enough power for it though lmao


----------



## mc-dexter (May 9, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> hey my friend im just was joking :shadedshu



You was jokiing... you was joking about wanting to join the best group in the world....  shame on you 

nah, no worries matey


----------



## Gzero (May 9, 2009)

It's a privilege to come to the UK and I don't see you on the list


----------



## mc-dexter (May 9, 2009)

Cause i am the list


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 9, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> You was jokiing... you was joking about wanting to join the best group in the world....  shame on you
> 
> nah, no worries matey



ohh , take it easy man , i can't join cuz im not from England , i like England form i wad a kid cuz i like England football team , also i like British guys i have many friend and Relatives in england and i wish go there  
you notice me about my join problem first , i like England guys here in tpu all of are cute  , why you Tense


----------



## mc-dexter (May 9, 2009)

I'm not tense, i think we've just took of on the wrong foot so to speak 

sorry if you think i seem uptight matey.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 9, 2009)

The language barrier, it's a pain.
He wasn't taking a dig at you Hayder, the lack of expression supplied over the internet combined with english being your second language ended up with you mistaking his expression.


----------



## Gzero (May 9, 2009)

Hehehe someone from Newcastle talking 'bout language barriers. 
Ah I'll go watch some Ross Noble


----------



## crazy pyro (May 9, 2009)

The geordie accent is NOT a language barrier (unless you mean proper broad geordie, then you're forgiven, I'd need a bloody interpreter to understand it).


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 9, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> I'm not tense, i think we've just took of on the wrong foot so to speak
> 
> sorry if you think i seem uptight matey.



im so sorry my friend , you right my miss understand 
sorry again my brother 



crazy pyro said:


> The language barrier, it's a pain.
> He wasn't taking a dig at you Hayder, the lack of expression supplied over the internet combined with english being your second language ended up with you mistaking his expression.



ohhh, dumm you right man , im sorry for that 

i like you guys  you are my brothers


----------



## crazy pyro (May 9, 2009)

It's good to know at least one of my attempts at diplomacy hasn't angered everyone involved.


----------



## pantherx12 (May 9, 2009)

I go away for two days and already there is 6 more pages, and rape and conquest have already been discussed :[

I missed out on good times.


----------



## mc-dexter (May 9, 2009)

Ya, it tends to get good when you go

I'm just pulling ya leg


----------



## pantherx12 (May 9, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> Ya, it tends to get good when you go



If I had any self esteem it would of been crushed


----------



## mc-dexter (May 9, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> If I had any self esteem it would of been crushed



Your a lucky guy then ay


----------



## alexp999 (May 10, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> If I had any self esteem it would of been crushed



Self Esteem = Women

Ego = Men


----------



## Ketxxx (May 10, 2009)

GRR! Ket MAD!  Some guy was being a twat at the pub, I said I would break his nose if he tried anything, he (rather stupidly) said did I want to take it outside, I said no point, he hadn't done anything to me to make me want to break his nose... yet. To which he had no reply, now I'm finding myself wishing ?I did just break his fucking nose


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 10, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> lol which language you speak?? cantonese or manderian?? and nice about selling the 8800GTS to your friend,just hope he has enough power for it though lmao



Catonese. but I understand very basic manderin as my mum speaks it.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 10, 2009)

Ket, it's better that you didn't assault the bloke, he'd probably have been taking a trip down to the police station later on today...


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 10, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Catonese. but I understand very basic manderin as my mum speaks it.



nice i only speak cantonese lol,i don't understand manderian to save myself. they speak too fast its hard to understand


----------



## Gzero (May 11, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> GRR! Ket MAD!  Some guy was being a twat at the pub, I said I would break his nose if he tried anything, he (rather stupidly) said did I want to take it outside, I said no point, he hadn't done anything to me to make me want to break his nose... yet. To which he had no reply, now I'm finding myself wishing ?I did just break his fucking nose



Not worth it, pub > 1 minute satisfaction of dealing with someone who is getting on your nerves and then a ban from the pub for receiving a super duper asbo.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 12, 2009)

Bah, I guess your right. I don't like most of humanity, their selfish self absorbed and deserve to die.


----------



## pantherx12 (May 12, 2009)

So do I ket, so do I.

Its why I self medicate!


----------



## MilkyWay (May 13, 2009)

there is no point in fighting sure you get instant satisfaction but does it last? whats the point? if you hurt someone does making people feel pain satisfy you?

personally dont see the point id rather the people understood me which is really hard coz you get some stubborn ignorant pricks but at least if you do make them understand you they might learn something and you get a longer term satisfaction

mutual understanding

if i met ket i wouldnt be afraid so what if clearly he could beat me senseless from all the braggin he does about macho bull shit and self defence

i hate being the moral twat seriously i listen to myself and go sure i know something but do people want a huge lecture for something they will forget in 5 mins, sometime i do wish i was ignorant and into fads and stuff coz life would feel a lot easier!


----------



## mc-dexter (May 13, 2009)

Kieran... Life aint never easy bud, no matter what you do to help yourself and what not.

Fighting... yes it's not nice, but there is times it is needed...


----------



## Ketxxx (May 13, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> if you hurt someone does making people feel pain satisfy you?



Yes 



MilkyWay said:


> personally dont see the point id rather the people understood me which is really hard coz you get some stubborn ignorant pricks but at least if you do make them understand you they might learn something and you get a longer term satisfaction



Difficult to do in a society thats self obsessed, with creatures that are already incredibly selfish. 



MilkyWay said:


> if i met ket i wouldnt be afraid so what if clearly he could beat me senseless from all the braggin he does about macho bull shit and self defence



Theres no bragging with any of us, we talk about self defence, but of course to those who have not done it will forsee it as bragging.


----------



## kylzer (May 13, 2009)

Born in newcastle now in aberdeen sign me up


----------



## mc-dexter (May 13, 2009)

22 Pages later and still no clubhouse logo:shadedshu


----------



## red268 (May 13, 2009)

1st generation iPod Touches available at O2 stores - 8GB £91 - 16GB £125 - Got me the 16GB earlier today.

How's that for good conversation in the UK Clubhouse?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 13, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> there is no point in fighting sure you get instant satisfaction but does it last? whats the point? if you hurt someone does making people feel pain satisfy you?
> 
> personally dont see the point id rather the people understood me which is really hard coz you get some stubborn ignorant pricks but at least if you do make them understand you they might learn something and you get a longer term satisfaction
> 
> mutual understanding



I have to agree with you 50|50. I would be nice if everyone could eye to eye but this aint a perfect world & when push comes to shove people will change for the worst. like i said before - I take no pleasure in hurting people. & will try my best to avoid physical confrontation. but if you really really really push me then I might as well say fuck it & bring out my sadistic macabre side & make the whole endevour a lot more exciting. I dont get driven by anger like most people do when they fight. If I can floor you in 2 seconds. Id rather do then let fights drag on, I dont make a habit of kicking people when their on ground, I might poke them with a stick to see if their still alive & call for medical assistance  if i have to but thats as far as id go to 'hurting' another person physically.



red268 said:


> 1st generation iPod Touches available at O2 stores - 8GB £91 - 16GB £125 - Got me the 16GB earlier today.
> 
> How's that for good conversation in the UK Clubhouse?



you can get much better value for money for other decent brands. £91 for 8Gb is £20 over how much im willing to pay for 1 of that capacity.


----------



## razaron (May 13, 2009)

sending someone to a mental house is more satisfactory than sending someone to a hospital. moral of the story, violence is bad.


----------



## pantherx12 (May 14, 2009)

A flag will do.


----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

What gets me with these phones and portable media players, is how cheap the actual memory is.

I picked up an 8GB microSD card for my phone, brand new for £10 delivered.

Which probably means it costs about 50p per GB to the manufacturers. Yet they can charge more like £10 per GB increase sometimes!


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 14, 2009)

lol ipods are over overated thats why they are expensive  i've got myself an ipod because of my phone crashing after 30songs+ and i only got 512mb


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 14, 2009)

I got myself a Sandisk Sana E280. Its old but its great - its an 8GB i bought off amazon for £70 i think then later on I upgraded the capacity by slapping a 2Gb micro SD in. - i got the 2Gb card for less then £5 from Hong Kong. got some nice custom firmware on it too


----------



## aCid888* (May 14, 2009)

Can I join?


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 14, 2009)

whos taking swineflu seriously?? i don't get why everyone taking it all serious if its like any ordinary flu..and theres cure for it now so why is everyone in my bloody school taking it so serious and go on and on about it ¬.¬


----------



## EviLZeD (May 14, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> whos taking swineflu seriously?? i don't get why everyone taking it all serious if its like any ordinary flu..and theres cure for it now so why is everyone in my bloody school taking it so serious and go on and on about it ¬.¬



haha yea im thinking the same thing im not too worried at all about it atm obviously dont want to catch it but so far i havent heared or read anything it does thats really severe just flu like symptoms.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

What is it with people and the ipuffs?


----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

If you ask me Swineflu was a setup to get the media talking about something other than the "economic crisis"


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> If you ask me Swineflu was a setup to get the media talking about something other than the "economic crisis"



i agree with that too,they must be bored of economic and politic talk so they want bring up peoples back with pig flus


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

I find it hilarious how scientists are "baffled" why people in mexico have died of "swine flu" and nowhere else. To me its so obvious a deaf, dumb, blind, mentally retarded alcoholic could figure it out.

1. Mexico is hot, peoples immune systems in that country are not used to dealing with a flu, like in europe.

2. Its airbore, kinda obvious that the further it travels the weaker the virus would become..


----------



## Gzero (May 15, 2009)

Anyone watch bbc QT? Better question, who's tv is still intact? Luckily I'm sitting at the correct viewing distance of at least 5m. ^^


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 15, 2009)

Gzero said:


> Anyone watch bbc QT? Better question, who's tv is still intact? Luckily I'm sitting at the correct viewing distance of at least 5m. ^^



I dont watch TV - I do have Sky - 300+ channels of utter shit unless you head over to the PAY-PER-VIEW side of things, then er...*cough* that will change my mind


----------



## DrPepper (May 15, 2009)

Gzero said:


> Anyone watch bbc QT? Better question, who's tv is still intact? Luckily I'm sitting at the correct viewing distance of at least 5m. ^^



No telly for me. I only watch a documentries and shit (mostly shit) which I can get on the pc.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 15, 2009)

I don't really watch TV anymore.. just DL what I want to watch, more choice that way too


----------



## DrPepper (May 15, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I don't really watch TV anymore.. just DL what I want to watch, more choice that way too



Indeed  I just watched a bunch of nat geo stuff about the world which was quite interesting that took years to dl.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 15, 2009)

Last thing I DLd was a series called The Universe, quite good.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 15, 2009)

last program i watched was like something about the crystal skulls and mayans think the world will have another cycle on 2012

i dont watch much tv just addicted to comedy central UK on sky and even tho its a shit rip off im kinda enjoying office USA

occasional CH4 dispatches and those programs are good like horizon on the bbc

of course i watch crap tv but not as much of it as i used to, i dont plan watching tv (like read the tv mag and decided im going to watch this saturday whatever)


----------



## Ketxxx (May 15, 2009)

I DL what I wanna watch as usually now I'm out fridays, saturdays, sundays, and the occasional day during the week. I'm loved )

ED - Dammit is there no way to avoid that gay smile smiley?


----------



## MilkyWay (May 15, 2009)

lol your a social god me im a recluse a hermit and thats the way i like it

DAMN i need to go to bed and get sleep for college i have to pick up a package at the royal mail depot near my house before i go to college


----------



## Ketxxx (May 15, 2009)

Last 3 weeks I haven't been so social, I'm actually glad of the rest its knackering work everybody demanding my attendance! Whats the package you gotta pick up? Some REAL juicy hardware I hope


----------



## Ketxxx (May 16, 2009)

I got a good bitch starter. What does everybody make of this 25+ bullshit to buy alcohol from May 25th? Personally, It won't really effect me as I'm 25 in August anyway, but all the same I think its fucking stupid. Next the government will be saying you have to be 30 to buy alcohol  Whats more retarded is I'll still be old enough to walk into a pub and buy a pint, and be free to sink as many as I want, but I'm not old enough to go and buy a bottle of Russian Standard from Tesco and drink it in a more controlled environment 

Yeah, well done Gordon Brown, another fucking stupid, retarded motion you went with.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 16, 2009)

You'd BETTER be taking the piss about that, they're removing all my liberties a 18 months ahead of me getting them... I'll still be able to go to the pub though, 's all ok. I have a feeling the government's gonna be seeing a massive problem from people who have been able to for a couple of years and had the liberty taken away from them.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 16, 2009)

Unfortunately, I'm not. I saw posters up an shit at my local tesco earlier today when I went to buy some Russian Standard. If age had to be raised at all, make it 23 thats more than fucking old enough, but 25?!?!  whatever the government was smoking when they come up with that should be shoved down their throat until they choke.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 16, 2009)

Aye, you're lucky to only have a couple of months at least I guess.
I'll just end up getting my dad to buy it if I'm having a party anyway, he doesn't care about me drinking so once it's legal he'll relax about it yet more.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 16, 2009)

you dont NEED TO BE 25 another misunderstood law

ITS THAT YOU NEED ID IF YOU LOOK UNDER 25

you can still buy booze if your 18 if you have a piece of ID, they have given specific types of thigns that qualify for ID

National identity card, liscense, passport, some thign with some EU hologram, some other various things qualify


STUDENT ID does not qualify i tried to use it and had to show my passport to get 1Litre of Bacardi today

I read all this on a leaflet in tesco today and the person at the till assured me of the new rules

they will have a trial day next week


----------



## alexp999 (May 16, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not. I saw posters up an shit at my local tesco earlier today when I went to buy some Russian Standard. If age had to be raised at all, make it 23 thats more than fucking old enough, but 25?!?!  whatever the government was smoking when they come up with that should be shoved down their throat until they choke.



Wtf, where you find this out?? I have heard nothing about this.

They cant take it away from people already over 18 surely? I have been able to by alchol for the last 2 years legally. I see no reason why I should have to wait another 5 to buy again.

Are you sure its not that there is now a requirement to ask for ID if you LOOK under 25?


----------



## MilkyWay (May 16, 2009)

i hardly touched a drop untill i was 18 now its the odd half and a spirit

READ MY POST its not happening its if you dont look 25 you need ID, i fucking saw it in Tesco too!


----------



## alexp999 (May 16, 2009)

Yeah just found it after a bit of googling:

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...uce-under-25-alcohol-id-plan-115875-21230944/

Does a drivers license count as ID? (it should do as its an official gov thing)


----------



## MilkyWay (May 16, 2009)

yes a drivers license and a provisional count as ID

"Most retailers currently operate the "Challenge 21" policy, but many have already or are about to raise the bar to "Challenge 25". Those include Asda, Morrisons, Marks & Spencer and the Co-operative Group."


----------



## crazy pyro (May 16, 2009)

I thought they were already running something like this but for 21 year olds.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 16, 2009)

yes its exactly that but increasing the age to 25 since a lot of shops where being sued for selling to unders


----------



## crazy pyro (May 16, 2009)

Damn, this is gonna spoil my mate's failed attempts at getting served for the next six months. Ah well.


----------



## alexp999 (May 16, 2009)

I can see this eventually being, no ID no alcohol, even if you look 103.

That way no-one can be blaimed of being age-ist.

Its not always that easy to tell, I look really young for my age


----------



## crazy pyro (May 16, 2009)

Find someone that looks like a pole, they all overestimate your age. I got asked which uni I was going to by loads of poles when I was in Poland, when I asked how old they thought I was they said 21 lol.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 16, 2009)

I read it on a huge poster at my local tesco earlier, if your under 25 you can't buy alcohol. Eitherway, its stupid. 21 was old enough. If your classed as a adult at 16/18, thus entitling you to do things such as move out and live by yourself, shag, drink in a pub, etc, why aren't you old enough to buy alcohol out a supermarket until your 21?


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 16, 2009)

Could be worse, I'm 29 and really want a night out on the piss and I can't afford it  Stuck in watching bloody eurovision AARGGGGHHHH


----------



## Ketxxx (May 16, 2009)

Damn you can do better than that.. gather some m8s up an get em round urs or summat.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 20, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOO! Take THAT! We have a brit astronaut fellas and he just might be the first setting foot on Mars.. assuming Nasa get their lazy over cautious arses in gear.


----------



## razaron (May 22, 2009)

why me~. my school doesnt get exam leave, i have to stay in until late june


----------



## DrPepper (May 22, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> WOOOOOOOOO! Take THAT! We have a brit astronaut fellas and he just might be the first setting foot on Mars.. assuming Nasa get their lazy over cautious arses in gear.



I want to be an asstronaught


----------



## Ketxxx (May 23, 2009)

Mars is cool, I wud love to go there. sure as hell beats this piss poor planet overpopulated with a species that cant see 2ft in front of their own faces.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 23, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Mars is cool, I wud love to go there. sure as hell beats this piss poor planet overpopulated with a species that cant see 2ft in front of their own faces.



Just because my glasses are broken 
I'm pretty sure at least a few people can see further than that...


----------



## alexp999 (May 23, 2009)

You know that this planet has more insects than people right?

They are technically the "lead" species in terms of number count.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 23, 2009)

I thought he was talking about people lol. Apparently the drink I had last night is still making me stupid.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 26, 2009)

I was talking about people  and I have a joke 

A Englishman walks into a bar with a Ostrich and a cat, the barman asks; Why the hell are you travelling with a Ostrich and a cat? The English man replies; Funny story that, I rescued a old lady and she turned out to be my fairy godmother. So you wished for a Ostrich and a cat? The barman asks, no, said the Englishman, I wished for a bird with black hair long legs and a nice pussy.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 26, 2009)

Sounds more like a geordie to me 
Stilly pretty funny though.


----------



## razaron (Jun 1, 2009)

wha are the 2009 boundarys for A* in edexcel linear gcse maths


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 1, 2009)

razaron said:


> wha are the 2009 boundarys for A* in edexcel linear gcse maths



doing your GCSEs aswell?? i wish you good luck lol  i need luck aswell haha i've still got exam till friday this week.
Well i'm not sure atm but i know 75+ on foundation i think is a C,not sure on higher paper.
I wish i got a C in maths i've worked so hard to try and get a C in maths; now i got my english language exam coming which i hope isn't going be complicated.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 1, 2009)

We've just been told to aim for these on higher papers:
85%-A*
75%-A
65%-B
50%-C
My school doesn't go any lower and also doesn't say about foundation tier (private school with people FAR too bright for their own good).
Good luck with whatever exams you've got left, I've got an English language paper and the core Geog paper (OCR and Edexcel respectively).
Did either of you guys sit the Edexcel Maths 4H this morning, I ended up wishing I'd brought a pillow to the exam after checking it 3 times (should'a had some coffee, might have woken me up).


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 1, 2009)

let me in!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 2, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> We've just been told to aim for these on higher papers:
> 85%-A*
> 75%-A
> 65%-B
> ...



sucks i'm only doing foundation for most subjects =/ i'm only doing higher for ICT and business studies i'm hoping for a B-A* in ICT and at least a C or B in business


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 2, 2009)

Welcome El_Mayo, and your sexy pose 

I had to do one foundation paper for GCSE in Science. Not because of a lack of knowledge, but because i 'accidentally' threw a pen at my lesbian teacher. Took the exam and go full marks... lol. She put me in Higher after that...


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 2, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Welcome El_Mayo, and your sexy pose



yeah i'm just TOO sexy


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 2, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Welcome El_Mayo, and your sexy pose
> 
> I had to do one foundation paper for GCSE in Science. Not because of a lack of knowledge, but because i 'accidentally' threw a pen at my lesbian teacher. Took the exam and go full marks... lol. She put me in Higher after that...



Lol, you massive homophobe 
I'm only doing one foundation paper and that's german writing since my performance is so paper dependant that I can drag an A* down to a C with writing paper performance.
I need to like... NOT wing my next geography exam, I couldn't even remember what one of my case studies was


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 2, 2009)

someone need update the front page on the list haha.
i have to say once you reach the stage in march or something you are ready to tackle the exam without being nervous


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 2, 2009)

I literally only got to that point when I got to the end of today's papers and realised they weren't too bad. Then again I've winged half of my other exams and I managed to not screw them all up.
There's definitely a point at which you stop having any troubles with subjects though.


----------



## red268 (Jun 2, 2009)

It's Too Damn Hot!!!!


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 2, 2009)

No, it's nice 

Hot weather = Good.
Cold weather = Good.
Humid weather = Bad.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 2, 2009)

Exactly Moon, I still prefer cold weather though, you can just stick another layer on in order to feel comfortable, there's a point you've gotta stop with taking stuff off to stay comfortable, my line is just a T-shirt.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 2, 2009)

HEAT FTW! Girls in teeny tiny skimpy clothing


----------



## vega22 (Jun 2, 2009)

what???? a geordie who doesnt like showing his moobs off??? 

you must not be feeling well 

you cant beat the sun for the totty man


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 2, 2009)

WTF's with these things you lot think about geordies? There's NOTHING wrong with keeping your moobs covered up (if you have them).


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm too skinny to have moobs,but i'd flash them if i did.

I dont mind the warm weather,boobs are like flowers,when the sun comes out,so do they.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 2, 2009)

tigger said:


> Boobs are like flowers,when the sun comes out,so do they.


I have a feeling you're replacing Dan.
I do tend to notice that with the sunny weather the girls at school dress more and more like prostitutes, they do manage it in school uniform.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't have moobs, just pecks that stick out more than on other people because of my build, some ppl mistake them for moobs, which is proper annoying.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 2, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> I have a feeling you're replacing Dan.
> I do tend to notice that with the sunny weather the girls at school dress more and more like prostitutes, they do manage it in school uniform.



Hmm, at my school "they" used to dress like prostitutes all year. Im sure there was some secret female only award ceremony featuring nominations such as:

- Highest skirt
- Most orange skin
- Longest time getting away with makeup
- Biggest chav hoops
- highest belt
- most undone buttons

The list is endless, lol.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah, I REALLY pissed one of the lasses off a few weeks ago, I guess telling her that putting on too much fake tan makes her look like an arab wasn't the best idea.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 2, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Yeah, I REALLY pissed one of the lasses off a few weeks ago, I guess telling her that putting on too much fake tan makes her look like an arab wasn't the best idea.





I would have thought there is some point they should realise they look more like an irradiated B&Q mascot than anything human.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah, the orange joke's got old considering that half the girls and 2 or 3 guys in my year go a bit heavy on the fake tan. B and Q, cheers for that Alex.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 2, 2009)

lololol
sounds epic
I for one love slutty year 11 girls =]


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 2, 2009)

Please do say you're in Year 11 or sixth form...


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 2, 2009)

i'm in year 10


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok, that's odd but not morally wrong. Lower sixth and year 9 is where I draw the line (spent a saturday morning arguing with someone on the subject of why they were a pervert on facebook).


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 2, 2009)

lmao i said i love them
not that i fuck them on a regular basis 
i [would] draw the line at year 9 as well.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah, year 9 is the line for anything, except hurling generic abuse at when they refuse to listen in lessons (I have to teach the little shites map reading on friday nights).


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 2, 2009)

haha that's shitty
my school has got some damn fine year 9 girls (mostly scene queens but hey)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 2, 2009)

blah to be perfectly honest,i don't find girls that wears loads and loads of oil to cover there spotty face or something.I find most girls from year below are all bunch of um..what you want call it oil overload.
I'm not much of a girl who wears loads of foundation fan and i hate the fact that big fatty girls are wearing tight leggings ? and think they are "it". and looking at year 9 in my age,i wouldn't do it because its stage of prostitution for me lol its my opinion and what i think anyway.If i was going get a girl it be either my age or year below or 1 year older.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 2, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> i'm in year 10



Im in year 44, work that one out!   Damn my youngest daughter is 2 years older than you


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 2, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Im in year 44, work that one out!   Damn my youngest daughter is 2 years older than you



Your 48-49


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 2, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Your 48-49





Tatty_One said:


> Im in year 44, work that one out!   Damn my youngest daughter is 2 years older than you



ewwww OLD PEOPLE 
just kidding sir
you're a credit to this wonderful e-society.
i'm sure you were benchmarking when we were bedwetting


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 2, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Your 48-49



Shit, forgot you could cheat and check my profile, your spot on, 49 later this month.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 2, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Shit, forgot you could cheat and check my profile, your spot on, 49 later this month.



Actually i totally forgot about that, but people are always 4-5 years older than the school year they are in.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 2, 2009)

Nah, just add 5 to the year, that way you have the upper bound for the age (provided people aren't dicking ardound being in the wrong year).


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 2, 2009)

Tatty your actually older than my Dad, lol.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 2, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> ewwww OLD PEOPLE
> just kidding sir
> you're a credit to this wonderful e-society.
> i'm sure you were benchmarking when we were bedwetting



Lol, to be honest, I was a late starter in computing (as in when I was young there werent any on the market!), my induction was on a Commodore in about 1984.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 2, 2009)

He's 2 older than my dad...


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 2, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> He's 2 older than my dad...



Tattys 3 yrs (less 6 days to be accurate) older than my Dad, and I do believe I'm older than his daughter


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 2, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Tatty your actually older than my Dad, lol.



Thanks :shadedshu  I dont look my age though and am still very fit, I run 60 miles a week (with weight) as well as cycle to work and back every day in the summer (24 miles), but sadly thats what 27 years in the Army does for you.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 2, 2009)

haha xD


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 2, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Tattys 3 yrs (less 6 days to be accurate) older than my Dad, and I do believe I'm older than his daughter



But I also have a daughter who is 24 next month, as well as Abby (the youngest) who was 17 last month.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 2, 2009)

Good man Tatty, if I try and get my dad to excercise I usually get told to bugger off, if he sees me doing pressups he calls me a gay and tries to make me revise. Meh, the only excercise I can really do is pressups anyway.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 2, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Good man Tatty, if I try and get my dad to excercise I usually get told to bugger off, if he sees me doing pressups he calls me a gay and tries to make me revise. Meh, the only excercise I can really do is pressups anyway.



Better than nowt though, I did the London Marathon in April (for the 8th time) and sadly I can really see I am getting old, my first marathon was the Berlin Marathon in 1986, I did that one in 2 hours 46 minutes, the London this year was my worse ever, It took me 3 hours 11 minutes


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 2, 2009)

what the hell!
that's still impressive!
it would take me like 6 hours!


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 2, 2009)

How long's a marathon again? 40 odd miles isn't it?
Bloody impressive either way, I can't run distances for the life of me, about the only time I can run distance is for section attacks in cadets, once the blanks start going off the adrenaline gets going.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 2, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> How long's a marathon again? 40 odd miles isn't it?
> Bloody impressive either way, I can't run distances for the life of me, about the only time I can run distance is for section attacks in cadets, once the blanks start going off the adrenaline gets going.



24 or 26 miles cant rem


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 2, 2009)

Chroist, 7 hours with a heavy pack up and down steep hills, that was my first day of DoE silver.
I may be able to get that down to 5 without the pack with copious amounts of water and some nice weather...


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 2, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Better than nowt though, I did the London Marathon in April (for the 8th time) and sadly I can really see I am getting old, my first marathon was the Berlin Marathon in 1986, I did that one in 2 hours 46 minutes, the London this year was my worse ever, It took me 3 hours 11 minutes



Pfft! I could do it in 30 mins - I'd just take a taxi


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 3, 2009)

i'm sure everyone seen the guy in a mr happy face suit in london marathon?? if you have then thats one of my teahcers from my school lol =p


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 3, 2009)

Haha, funny guy. Was it on a couple of weeks ago or something?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 3, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Haha, funny guy. Was it on a couple of weeks ago or something?



nah it was like last month or something i'm not sure i lost track of time haha =p


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 3, 2009)

Exams do that to you, I've gotta bugger off to the dentist at some point to get registered since my dad realised I've not been in like 2 years... (I just blank trips to the dentist out).


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 3, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Exams do that to you, I've gotta bugger off to the dentist at some point to get registered since my dad realised I've not been in like 2 years... (I just blank trips to the dentist out).



i haven't been to dentist since i was 7 =p had to take some baby teeth out inside my mouth damn that hurt; used a damn wrench to pull it out


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 3, 2009)

You're meant to go once every six months...


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 3, 2009)

If you dont go in more than two years your no longer eligible for subsidised treatment. 

I hate the dentist, go it in about 3 weeks time


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 3, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> You're meant to go once every six months...



yeah i surpose i should go dentist,but i dunno why i stopped going


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 3, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> 24 or 26 miles cant rem



26 miles and 385 yards, those 385 yards are VERY important when your lungs are hangin outta your arse.


----------



## red268 (Jun 3, 2009)

I only have to go to the dentist once a year now. Got the next visit in September. I don't mind it, it's just an extra thing to do when I could be doing something more productive or fun!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 3, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Pfft! I could do it in 30 mins - I'd just take a taxi



I would expect no less from you


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 3, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I would expect no less from you



did you see the mr happy face costume guy?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 3, 2009)

i cant watch people running it bores me to tears i mean come on its just running okay? maybe taking part is fun and challenging in fact it really is but watching no way, olympic 100m its cool because its fast and over in 10seconds but i cant watch a marathon for 2 - 4 hours

whats everyone up to me ive just been out and about visiting people and drinking liters of water cant say that ive done anything exciting tho

good times i am about to visit the post office depot to get my motherboard replacement


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 3, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> did you see the mr happy face costume guy?



Yes at the start but I think he came in an hour behind me so not at the finish.


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey tatty , I noticed you linked videocardshop.co.uk in another thread, i may pick up a cheap 8800gt or something, I know there refurbs and OEM's but the price is what im liking. They seem kosher but you've had cards from there before ? Was it a smooth process and everything ok ?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 3, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I would expect no less from you



"Cya at the finish line folks"  I'm not big on jogging lol. I'll jog a few miles, but thats about all I can take of it. If there was a london marathon cycle race or something, then I would consider doing that.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 3, 2009)

Gam'ster said:


> Hey tatty , I noticed you linked videocardshop.co.uk in another thread, i may pick up a cheap 8800gt or something, I know there refurbs and OEM's but the price is what im liking. They seem kosher but you've had cards from there before ? Was it a smooth process and everything ok ?



Yes I have used them and bought both a 260 and 280 from them, no problems whatsoever, I even cocked up a flash on the 280 and RMA'd it and they accepted it pretty quick.  The items under the "new" tab come with XFX's FULL warranty which dependant on item normally is 2 or 3 years but all the cards listed under "graded" still come with 1 years warranty.

Speaking of which, anyone looking for a very cheap £67.99 HD4850 should look no further, but only one left..............

http://www.videocardshop.co.uk/prod...886-0UTCQS@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@&prodid=HD-485X-YDF


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 3, 2009)

the guy in the suit was my teacher


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 3, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> the guy in the suit was my teacher



Tell him he needs to come out training with an "old fella".


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 3, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Yes I have used them and bought both a 260 and 280 from them, no problems whatsoever, I even cocked up a flash on the 280 and RMA'd it and they accepted it pretty quick.  The items under the "new" tab come with XFX's FULL warranty which dependant on item normally is 2 or 3 years but all the cards listed under "graded" still come with 1 years warranty.
> 
> Speaking of which, anyone looking for a very cheap £67.99 HD4850 should look no further, but only one left..............
> 
> http://www.videocardshop.co.uk/prod...886-0UTCQS@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@&prodid=HD-485X-YDF



Thanks Tatty , hmmm So much to choose from soooo little money...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 3, 2009)

damn thats cheap  4850 cheaper than a brand new 4830 or 4770 damn


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 4, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> damn thats cheap  4850 cheaper than a brand new 4830 or 4770 damn



You would get £40 on fleabay for your 9600 with some luck, thats a cheap and healthy upgrade!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 4, 2009)

hm i see thanks for the info lol but i don't think i am going sell my 9600GT haha i like it  it matches all the specs i need to run games i want.
Anyone know if eclipsecomputers trust worthy website?? heres there site:
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/
here are reviews i found so far on the site:
http://www.google.co.uk/products/reviews?fq=saitek+eclipse&cid=eb5b6d252f3e430e&sort=1&cat=merchants
they are the only website that has the keyboard i want ¬.¬ but i don't trust there site


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 5, 2009)

Ok take a few reviews with a pinch of salt you know how people are  but that many somethings got to be up, I wouldnt use them personally.
Also what KB you after ?.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 5, 2009)

Gam'ster said:


> Ok take a few reviews with a pinch of salt you know how people are  but that many somethings got to be up, I wouldnt use them personally.
> Also what KB you after ?.



the enermax KB001U crystal keyboard,so your saying you shouldn't let reviews fool you or something?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 5, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> hm i see thanks for the info lol but i don't think i am going sell my 9600GT haha i like it  it matches all the specs i need to run games i want.
> Anyone know if eclipsecomputers trust worthy website?? heres there site:
> http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/
> here are reviews i found so far on the site:
> ...



I have used them once but never had to RMA, I dont think they are much good though, when I bought a hard drive they had it listed and said it was in stock only to find out that they didnt have it in stock and I had to wait 10 days but they still tried to charge me for their express delivery!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 5, 2009)

IM British and fairly new to TPU ))


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 5, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> the enermax KB001U crystal keyboard,so your saying you shouldn't let reviews fool you or something?



Just saying sometimes its the end users fault for cocking up an order or something but they'll still blame the shop, But that many bad reviews shows it isnt a decent place to spend your hard earned cash.

Welcome to TPU Bo$$.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 5, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> the enermax KB001U crystal keyboard,so your saying you shouldn't let reviews fool you or something?



Be better to wait till it comes in stock here

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Peri...max+Crystal+Aluminium+K/B+Blk?productId=24653


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 5, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Be better to wait till it comes in stock here
> 
> http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Peri...max+Crystal+Aluminium+K/B+Blk?productId=24653



oh thanks for the link alex  yeah i'll wait for them but i can't seem to find it on there site?


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 5, 2009)

*The armed forces and the lack of respect people seem to show about them*

Seriously, WTF is this seeming need to hurl abuse at ANYONE wearing uniform?
Walking home from cadets tonight, OBVIOUS that I was a cadet since I had my unit name written on the rank slide and I don't look old enough to have a stripe (Lance Corporal) in the regs or the TA, I had the insult "army twat" hurled at me by a charv in a car. That being after a charv walking up to me on the metro and shouting at me to "fuckin' well move" from the seat I was in, seriously WTF is with these animals? Yeah, charvs have descended to being subhuman in my eyes now.
End rant


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 5, 2009)

chavs or charvs im abit confused here


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 5, 2009)

Chavs are the southern version of charvs (they're the same, just a different name due to accent).


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 5, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Chavs are the southern version of charvs (they're the same, just a different name due to accent).



ah i see lol well i hate chavs aswell,they make england look bad


----------



## red268 (Jun 5, 2009)

I saw a whole bunch of them get written warnings from a lone (Very small and timid looking) female community support officer only an hour or two ago. There were about 20 or more of them, and she walked in to the middle of them, took all their alcohol away and gave them all written warnings one by one.

Made my year that did!!


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 5, 2009)

If I was her I'd have smashed all the alcohol on the floor, that way when they tried to lick it up off the floor they'd cut themselves (let's face it, the charvs are stupid enough to do just that).


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 6, 2009)

i agree lol i really hate chavs,they always ruin my day and give such racial comments


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 6, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Seriously, WTF is this seeming need to hurl abuse at ANYONE wearing uniform?
> Walking home from cadets tonight, OBVIOUS that I was a cadet since I had my unit name written on the rank slide and I don't look old enough to have a stripe (Lance Corporal) in the regs or the TA, I had the insult "army twat" hurled at me by a charv in a car. That being after a charv walking up to me on the metro and shouting at me to "fuckin' well move" from the seat I was in, seriously WTF is with these animals? Yeah, charvs have descended to being subhuman in my eyes now.
> End rant



I thought my officer was crazy when he was telling me that if some people figure out my profession they will become violent and unpredictable and they are impossible to see who they are because they are regular people. Makes me think why do these people get so angry at us who are/will be fighting on their behalf.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 6, 2009)

People from Iraq Afghanistan I can understand being kinda pissed off, we did make their countries significantly more dangerous but they're a hell of a lot safer now.
The rest of them (aka charvs and whoever else) have no obvious reason to hurl abuse at the armed forces other than going against the establishment (my dad can be included in this even though he's a loyal little pet for labour).
Another point, what do people think about the kicking labour recieved on thursday?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 6, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> If I was her I'd have smashed all the alcohol on the floor, that way when they tried to lick it up off the floor they'd cut themselves (let's face it, the charvs are stupid enough to do just that).



lol, they mess up the whole of the UK thinking they're so cool, when they are complete twats


----------



## Gzero (Jun 7, 2009)

Complete twats doesn't describe them well enough... 

Still who's the moron voting for BNP? Your supposed to be giving the independents a go or a small party, not the stupid sugar coated facists.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 7, 2009)

i dont disrespect the army i disrespect the way in which they went about Iraq and Afghanistan and as for chavs god why cant they just leave you alone? you get 2 types up here the edgy type who get in your face when they are with mates and the type that tend to just let you jog on and dont say anything but are still pretty much arseholes

i dont like conservative toff bastards, okay we needed privatisation in the UK but apart from that and leadership during world war 2 what they fuck have they done

its not like there is a good third party sure liberal is okay but seriously do they know how to run britian?

bnp are neo nazi facists sure we are far to welcoming to random people in the UK and there are a lot of scroungers but damn they are just out to hate on everyone they dont actually stand for anything else. they have no real brains they couldnt run a council or a government

i hate racists i have a few mates who are of ethnic minority and i dont give a fuck, seroiusly you cant help where you are born or what you are born like.

Its all climate anyway, Africans are black so that they can have a natural skin protection and they need a lot of vitamin D from the sun, skin captures vitamin from sunlight! we are up in Europe where the sunlight is weaker and less so that is why we are all fair skinned, then inventions such as the train and air travel allow different people to go to different places.

Just a bit of random fact i wanted to put out.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 7, 2009)

The army went about Iraq and Afghanistan the correct way, the GOVERNMENT went about it the wrong way...
Labour and the main parties are gonna have some fun and games dealing with the BNP, they're just going to use it as a massive morale boost and rallying point.


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 7, 2009)

No matter whos in power its all the same cock and bull no politician is different from the rest. And us the public will always have a reason to dislike the policys and decisions made its the british way


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 7, 2009)

The Army didnt go about anything their way in Iraq or Afghanistan, they simply put together a plan that enables them to achieve the Governments objectives, it's the objectives that set the method of the campaign, the plan meerly sees it through if you get my drift.

The Afghanistan campaign actually has made a generally positive impact apart from one major shortcoming...... I was in the first UK Battlegroup that went into Kabul in January 2002, the problem was we didnt go in with enough force initially so the taliban either ran over the pakistani border or down to the South (Helmund province where we are fighting now) simply because they get support from both Pakistan (East) and Iran (South).  In January 2002 all UK, US and German Forces were either in Kabul (Roughly middle), or the North, had we had cut off the Talibans escape routes to the east and South we wouldnt have half the problems we and the Afghans are seeing now.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 7, 2009)

Cheers for that Tatty, you got the point across there.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 7, 2009)

people are to lazy to give a fuck so when the BNP says that so and so is stealing jobs and are invading your british culture they are ignorant and think that the BNP have a valid point which they dont actually

if you actually give a fuck most of the time you will think that the BNP is a load of tosh

im not a lover of armed forces they should be for defending your country not attacking other nations

oh hindsight such a beatify thing, at least take on board your mistakes and learn from them instead of dwelling on the past


politicians are all the same, its like a certain type of person who wants to become a politician


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 7, 2009)

well we went into support the US?? which i wonder why?? well its because we are part of US defensive forces.
The UK armed forces didn't even needed get involve in the civil war against afaganistan and the US but we did because UK is part of the defensive network with US ever since world war 2?
I could be wrong so don't have ago at me.


----------



## Gzero (Jun 8, 2009)

Lol's teh internetz is slowly seeping into Kuro as you can see his ava is no longer mecha related ^^ not long now his sig will be some bimbo smoking a joint


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 8, 2009)

i'm just bored thats all lol


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 8, 2009)

somebody said something about a defence agreement with america before but its just to do with NATO

afghanistan and iraq are in the past i dont we just need to clean up faster than we have been so that less lifes are killed and we can pull home
america wanted a foothold in the middle east that is obvious for us we will pull home but US bases will remain

okay enuf of the intelectual discussion

okay one thing ever notice how crap tv is these days, predator has been repeated for weeks on sky and ch5

not even sky movies just sky 1, 2 and 3
i might move to virgin they are doing a deal thats phone and broadband and tv with over 60 channels for £19.99 then you pay £9.99 line rental the phone is free evening and weekend calls and the broadband is 10mbps oh and i can get a special box from a special friend if you catch me


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, i was trying to read what you wrote KeiranD, but kurosagi01's avatar is distracting... Misa Campo is hawt.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 8, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> well we went into support the US?? which i wonder why?? well its because we are part of US defensive forces.
> The UK armed forces didn't even needed get involve in the civil war against afaganistan and the US but we did because UK is part of the defensive network with US ever since world war 2?
> I could be wrong so don't have ago at me.



Actually you could argue the opposite, the UK has had a significant relationship and presence in Afghanostan (on and off) for 120 years, the US not at all before 2001 except to support the country during the Russian invasion so arguably they came to help us!


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 8, 2009)

red268 said:


> community support officer



I have clashes with these folk quite a lot, mostly I just ignore them they have no special powers or anything like that ( not real police) I tell them to go fetch real police if they want to move me on/arrest me.

Then the real police come and I talk to them politely and explain the situation and everything's hunky dory!

Don't like bullys!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 8, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Well, i was trying to read what you wrote KeiranD, but kurosagi01's avatar is distracting... Misa Campo is hawt.



i lol at you moonpag haha


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 8, 2009)

Just had an argument with some lass I know on facebook over the BNP.

Ended with me deleting her.

from facebook.
"
Marnie Richards thinks the bnp election results are a success for free speech
14 minutes ago · Comment ·
Joseph Deally
Joseph Deally at 09:21 on 08 June... Read more
In my opinion an epic fail on the behalf of the people voting for them.
Marnie Richards
Marnie Richards at 09:23 on 08 June
6.5% of the vote is quite high, clearly some people thought they were the best party
Joseph Deally
Joseph Deally at 09:30 on 08 June
Yeah the Nazi's got quite a lot of support too.

Marnie Richards at 09:32 on 08 June completely irrelevant point, the bnp are nothing like the nazis. and the nazis got support because before they were in power they had a good manifesto. hitler cut down unemployment and boosted the economy, as well as giving the people nation pride. THEN he made his mistakes

Jonathan Pygott at 09:33 08 June via Facebook Mobile
The democratic process prevailed. The bnp were elected within Euro electoral guidelines because they got a percentage of the vote(proportionally representation). That's democracy.
... Read more
Joseph Deally at 09:35 on 08 June
I think they're precisely like Nazi's having come across a few BNP voters/members in my town.

The people voting for them are liable for have extreme right wing views.

Everyone of them I've met has been a racist fuck wit.

"


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 8, 2009)

the whole idea of britian is wrong its got to many subcultures even look at the noth and south of england seems differnt to me

and scotland isn the same anyway we in glasgow feel different to those in edinburgh and even then its like in glasgow the east is different to the posh west end

so i dont get this BNP idea of trying to secure a british identity and culture like foriegners are stealing our BRITISHNESS

even if they arnt racist because lets face it they discriminate any steryotype and group or ethnicity, so even if they arnt they are still incompitent and want to shut the UK from the world

i dont mind globalisation we are all humans and can share each others culture maybe you dont like the local culture so you lean towards others its all the same to me


UKIP got a lot of votes too and that also sucks


BNP say they dont mind people living already in britian legally but that is because they cant physically evict them


----------



## human_error (Jun 8, 2009)

With the issue of the BNP vote i know some ppl who did vote BNP who are not at all racist (i didn't vote BNP btw, so no-one accuse me of being racist without reading what i do have to say first to see i'm only saying why people voted BNP).

To be fair a lot of people are complaining about them getting MEPs however that is democracy at work. Enough people agree with some of the points the BNP make - things such as it not being possible for Caucasian non-Brits to repatriotise because they are caucasian - non-caucasions are allowed to however. Groups such as the black police officer's association are not seen as racist (fair enough, no complaints from me), however it is illegal to make a white police officer's association "as that would be racist". It's inequalities in the rules which make it illegal/racist to be pro white (read: NOT racist, but representing white people's views) but it's not illegal/racist to be pro other races which really hits a note with a lot of people - not because they want to be pro white only or be racist/facist, but the fact they couldn't if they wanted to create a pro white group makes them rebel/unhappy with the system - they want the same right as other groups to make pro groups for their race as minority groups are allowed to. 

I do agree some BNP members are racist and are lazy b*stards who blame immigration on why they couldn't get a job when they'd never be employed no matter what (i hate people like that) however a significant number of people voting are voting for equal treatment for all people, not just minority groups having an advantage (read: stopping minorities being allowed to get away with things caucasian groups would not be allowed to do by letting all people do it or none).

The democratic system calls for all people to be given a proportional representation in any governing bodies, and the fact the BNP has gotten 2 seats at europe means that the people who support some or all of their points are being represented, whether that aligns with your views or not doesn't mean they shouldn't have their representation - i hate socialism/communism but i don't say "well they shouldn't be represented at all" - they should get represented proportionally as should everyone else.


**edit**
I don't care who wins at the moment - anything to get the unelected (to be PM) Gordon Brown and his unelected cronies (not MPs) out of the cabinet and government as they've done enough damage over the years.


----------



## red268 (Jun 8, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I have clashes with these folk quite a lot, mostly I just ignore them they have no special powers or anything like that ( not real police) I tell them to go fetch real police if they want to move me on/arrest me.
> 
> Then the real police come and I talk to them politely and explain the situation and everything's hunky dory!
> 
> Don't like bullys!



TOTALLY get where you're coming from there. When you get ones that think they rule the world because they're wearing the yellow jackets .... lame.

However, in the town I work in, they're actually really nice people. I'd had dealings with them (Not on the receiving end of a warning etc. I have to talk to them a lot in my job) a lot and they're great people.


----------



## human_error (Jun 8, 2009)

red268 said:


> TOTALLY get where you're coming from there. When you get ones that think they rule the world because they're wearing the yellow jackets .... lame.
> 
> However, in the town I work in, they're actually really nice people. I'd had dealings with them (Not on the receiving end of a warning etc. I have to talk to them a lot in my job) a lot and they're great people.



+1 on that - i've seen 2 types of them (again never getting warnings/asked to move on or anything, i just see them in action quite a bit when i'm doing any pc maintenance on some of the businesses near me in a rough area). 

They are either there on a power trip and joined to have power over people - there aren't too many of these tbh, which is good. The other group are people who just want to make the area nicer to live in and are definately not on a power trip - these are really nice people even though they still get quite a bit of abuse/disrespect.

To be honest i don't see the point in them - if they are getting 1/2 the training and equipment of the police after all their training stuff then idon't see why the govt. don't go the extra 1/2 and have a far more effective full blown police officer.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 8, 2009)

The more effective full blown police officer costs more cash.


----------



## human_error (Jun 8, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> The more effective full blown police officer costs more cash.



I guess. The annoying thing is that if the govt stopped p*ssing money away on pointless projects and rebuilding every school from here to eternity filling the hallways with 30" lcd screens then we could probably afford more police and hospitals.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 8, 2009)

Waaaaait a sec, it's not just my school that did that?
I mean with the ridiculously big LCD screens, they just put announcements and the school lunch menu up on ours, they cost something like 20k for the lot of them, PLENTY could have been done with that like upgrading the computer network so that it was usable...


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 8, 2009)

nope its a sad day when people agree with the BNP, they discriminate and hate sure not just blacks but everyone

whats so stupid is that they want the european parliament abolished yet they have to work in it

if they where so amazing they would have a bigger vote but in reality they dont

people will believe anything just like they did with Hitler, oh the scapegoats and promises that fail

oh so when did conservatives ever do anything for britian they didnt create the welfare state they didnt create the NHS they did nothing
sure current labour needs a kick up the backside and a reformation but its ideas and policies are fair and COULD work not that they do

ive actually saw loads more police recently in my area probly a Scottish nationalist thing but either way thats a lie that we dont see improvements, plus a lot of the schools they are rebuilding needed fixed like the old primary school i went to looked Victorian that needed rebuilt badly
its up to the school to spend funding on tvs not the government

community officers are far better than nothing be grateful


----------



## Gzero (Jun 8, 2009)

How many officers does it take to move on 2 drunk men that are passive?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 12, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> i lol at you moonpag haha



 Who..... is tht chick in ur av? Do you have her phone number for me?


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 12, 2009)

You may have noticed I havent been all that active here, thats because along with the help of MoonPig and kyle2020, I have started up my own small forum.

The main description is that it is a Relaxed place to talk about all things gaming and computers. Think of it a bit like mixing GN, TPU and GPU up into one. Now the main focus is more around the users, than hardware, so I'm not expecting it to get filled with your hardware and software problems, thats what TPU is for.

If you want somewhere a little more laid back to chat, talk to friends, post pics of your games/setups/cribs/mods/projects etc, or maybe get a bit over excited about something you want to buy or have bought, this is the place.

Its called the Elite Lounge, or elounge for short, it has been running about two weeks now while we work out all the sections, permissions and rules etc, and now we feel it is ready to start taking in members.

This is initially a pilot, to ease things in, and only 20 members from the Asus P45 Club and the UK Clubhouse will be permitted entry. This cap will be lifted within a week, possibly sooner depending on how things go.

For the pilot to work, all registrations must be approved by me, therefore once you have registered, PM me here on TPU with your elounge username and I will activate your account.

Well enough chat, here is the link!

http://elounge.forums-free.com/


----------



## erocker (Jun 12, 2009)

What is the UK definition of a "punter"?


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 12, 2009)

erocker said:


> What is the UK definition of a "punter"?



I dont follow


----------



## erocker (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't know what a punter is.  What is a punter?

*Got it. Paying guest or customer.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 12, 2009)

erocker said:


> I don't know what a punter is.  What is a punter?
> 
> *Got it. Paying guest or customer.



Oh I see.

ignore me lol.

Has loads of different meanings but yeah, main meaning in UK is a customer.

Havent heard it used in ages lol.


----------



## erocker (Jun 12, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Oh I see.
> 
> ignore me lol.
> 
> ...



That makes sense lol!  I heard it from my 90 year old grandmother who's English to the bone!


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 12, 2009)

erocker said:


> That makes sense lol!  I heard it from my 90 year old grandmother who's English to the bone!



So your what, 1/4 british?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 12, 2009)

lol at the usa and there percentage and fraction of being from another nation

i am 2/10ths irish and a whole quarter nigerian lol just seems strange to me, i suppose its becasue the american history is only really 200-300 years old so a hark back to old times is probly what they are trying to do or trying to hark back to ancestors who immigrated

anyway a stupid thing completely random but totally british, why is it 2 buses the same number come at one time and then you have to wait ages on a bus after that?

Morrisons 66p bag of toffees excellent!


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 12, 2009)

Tesco's 87p bag of sherbert lemons even more excellent.
The buses thing is just traffic.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 12, 2009)

nah its not traffic it allways seems to happen even if its empty streets lol

ill put it down to timing lol

AH SHERBERT, i like my bon bons of the lemon and strawberry variety


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 12, 2009)

Hmmm, yeah I remember that happening when I used to catch the bus to school.
Sherbert lemons are excellent for morale boosts, I ended up living on them for a weekend while running round Caterrick like a right nutter.


----------



## Gzero (Jun 12, 2009)

The buses come in 2's because those drivers were car pooling


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 12, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Hmmm, yeah I remember that happening when I used to catch the bus to school.
> Sherbert lemons are excellent for morale boosts, I ended up living on them for a weekend while running round Caterrick like a right nutter.



recently i have been going bargain mad, bargain price games and dvd like the £5 box sets and that £3 box set with hot fuzz and shaun of the dead in it

morrisons funnily enuf has 2 stores near my house one 10mins walk away one 15 mins walk away pretty retarded to buiild to giant stores so close, tesco is near me to but you need a car and it take like 6mins or so

i got a bag of toffees for 66p a 1 litre bottle of pepsi and a £1 friday goodfellas pizza for lunch today LOL


----------



## erocker (Jun 12, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> So your what, 1/4 british?



My grandfather was also British but he passed away years ago.  I'm 1/2 Brit. 1/4 German, 1/4 Italian. All immigrants from the 1930s and 1940s.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 12, 2009)

tesco midget gems are my fav lmao 25p a pack


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 15, 2009)

RIAA!!

Lets talk about them for a bit.. simply cos I find this fucking funny. The very music artists the RIAA are supposed to be helping are thinking about taking legal action against the RIAA as after 3+ years the RIAA haven't given those artists a single penny back of their "losses" due to piracy. So it seems, even the people the RIAA are supposed to be helping hate them


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 15, 2009)

you make me want to just walk to morrisons and grab as much sweets as i can for £5 lol
im only 18 mind so stuff like that is still funny to me

my college got swine flu luckily it was in the other building the one they do all the trades in like woodwork and stuff so i can guarantee its on of those NED fucks

only 1 person died when they had swine flu in scotland and he also had meningitis

not up to much today summer holidays FTW!

EDIT: ah pirate still fucking things up today


----------



## Triprift (Jun 15, 2009)

erocker said:


> My grandfather was also British but he passed away years ago.  I'm 1/2 Brit. 1/4 German, 1/4 Italian. All immigrants from the 1930s and 1940s.



My dad is originally from Liverpool and my mum from Dublin they came out here during the 60's


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 15, 2009)

im scottish and proud of it, my ancestors where irish evicted from tenants and land by protestant english and scots we left ireland because it was so bad, no food and loads of disease

we moved away from Ireland because of this to britian, canada and the usa

interesting stuff my family has lived in scotland for over 200 years


----------



## computertechy (Jun 15, 2009)

Count me in!

@ MODS :  if this isnt being updated anymore can i run it lol

because my accent ownz!!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 15, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> im scottish and proud of it, my ancestors where irish evicted from tenants and land by protestant english and scots we left ireland because it was so bad, no food and loads of disease
> 
> we moved away from Ireland because of this to britian, canada and the usa
> 
> interesting stuff my family has lived in scotland for over 200 years



I AM THE BORG AND THE OMEGA! Y.O.U.R. E.N.D. I.S. N.E.A.R.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 15, 2009)

Heres a good british discussion topic: twats in pubs. My latest experience has been tonight, but hell we all like ranting about twats in pubs.

Anyway, said twat in the pub tonight is some guy called adrian, nobody likes him, and pretty much just gets a sympathy vote from one girl we all know. So everybody gets a good idea about how much of a twat this adrian is, heres a quick description; He shows off a lot an is blatantly bullshitting, makin him look like a prick further. He also tries to intimidate people where he thinks hes the "hard man", and even yells his own name (yeah, you read that right) All in all a complete knobshine.

So, tonight he as usual acts like the faggot he is, only this time it was directed at me, big mistake. I just tell him to fuck off with a few other choice words, just letting him know I'm not intimidated, he skulks off never to return  

On the plus side 7 weeks or so an hes gone for good, moving to Newcastle  Hope he enjoys championchip football lol.

So, who else has a story of some twat at a pub?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 15, 2009)

im british chinese and i'm half proud of this country i live in called England in a small town called northampton


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 16, 2009)

Really? Most of us think the UK sucks these days...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 16, 2009)

which is why i said i'm half proud of this country,even though it sucks so hard with all the chavs and racism stuff keep going on.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 16, 2009)

Pfft. If anything its black people that are racist to white people in this country these days. Pisses me right off.


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm quite proud of this country, although we're very leniant on criminals which is a dissapointment


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 16, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Heres a good british discussion topic: twats in pubs. My latest experience has been tonight, but hell we all like ranting about twats in pubs.
> 
> Anyway, said twat in the pub tonight is some guy called adrian, nobody likes him, and pretty much just gets a sympathy vote from one girl we all know. So everybody gets a good idea about how much of a twat this adrian is, heres a quick description; He shows off a lot an is blatantly bullshitting, makin him look like a prick further. He also tries to intimidate people where he thinks hes the "hard man", and even yells his own name (yeah, you read that right) All in all a complete knobshine.
> 
> ...


We've already got enough gobshites thank you very much.
On a positive note: EXAMS ARE OVER! I'm going for a pint of cider.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 16, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I'm quite proud of this country, although we're very leniant on criminals which is a dissapointment



Agreed, personally I am a supporter of the Death Sentence, a life for a life and all that however I do beleive that there should be caveats within that policy, for example, anyone found running decent PC hardware on an un-named cheap 500W PSU with a 50% efficiency rating and just 10A on the 12V line should die also  Preferrably very slow and painfully, maybe crocodile clips on the nipples linked to a 12V Battery set up under a buffalo who of course would be pissing on the battery...... shocking!


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 16, 2009)

well im down for this proud to be british and always will do, hook us up with a special sig man


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 16, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Agreed, personally I am a supporter of the Death Sentence, a life for a life and all that however I do beleive that there should be caveats within that policy, for example, anyone found running decent PC hardware on an un-named cheap 500W PSU with a 50% efficiency rating and just 10A on the 12V line should die also  Preferrably very slow and painfully, maybe crocodile clips on the nipples linked to a 12V Battery set up under a buffalo who of course would be pissing on the battery...... shocking!



I am too but you can't go around killing everyone. Needs to be like 100% DNA proof that kind of thing. Anyway instead of going to jail for silly things you should get a fine, then a mark on your criminal record, then jail if your a repeat offender. Also jails here are too leniant, They remind me of the mess halls onboard ships at the RN except bigger


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 16, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I am too but you can't go around killing everyone. Needs to be like 100% DNA proof that kind of thing. Anyway instead of going to jail for silly things you should get a fine, then a mark on your criminal record, then jail if your a repeat offender. Also jails here are too leniant, They remind me of the mess halls onboard ships at the RN except bigger



Why cant you go around killing everyone?..... Murderers do   If a jury is good enough to convict to a life sentance, it's good enough to convict to a death sentance IMO, anyways, in all honesty, it's more about the deterrent, fact is less people would commit murder if they knew they would die for it.  Anyone found guilty for murdering young children should be tortured first for 7 days before being put out of their misery


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 16, 2009)

well thats it my grandparents always say how people were to scared to commit crimes coz of the punishment people see prison as a free roof over their heads meals an tv


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 16, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Why cant you go around killing everyone?..... Murderers do   If a jury is good enough to convict to a life sentance, it's good enough to convict to a death sentance IMO, anyways, in all honesty, it's more about the deterrent, fact is less people would commit murder if they knew they would die for it.  Anyone found guilty for murdering young children should be tortured first for 7 days before being put out of their misery



Can't go around killing them because, If I killed someone in my self defence then I could be convicted as a murderer in this country which is rediculous. Anyway I agree that if they jury could convict them then they could only have done so with sufficient evidence.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 16, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Can't go around killing them because, If I killed someone in my self defence then I could be convicted as a murderer in this country which is rediculous. Anyway I agree that if they jury could convict them then they could only have done so with sufficient evidence.



You would not be convicted for murder if you killed someone in self defence, not never, there is a rule of "minimum force" within the law, which basically means that the Force you use to defend yourself must be relative to the threat, so if a guy attacks you with his fists and you pull out a shotgun and shoot him you will most certainly go to prison, however, if he pulls out a gun, fires, misses and you then pull out a shotgun and kill him....... thats fine, providing the shotgun is registered of course


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 16, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> You would not be convicted for murder if you killed someone in self defence, not never, there is a rule of "minimum force" within the law, which basically means that the Force you use to defend yourself must be relative to the threat, so if a guy attacks you with his fists and you pull out a shotgun and shoot him you will most certainly go to prison, however, if he pulls out a gun, fires, misses and you then pull out a shotgun and kill him....... thats fine, providing the shotgun is registered of course



What about if I kill him with a punch ? Like broke his nose and he died because of a blood clot ?


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 16, 2009)

Then you're fine, you used less force than he attempted to use against you, preemptive action has no reasonable force though.


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 16, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Then you're fine, you used less force than he attempted to use against you, preemptive action has no reasonable force though.



What if I looked at him and he spontaneously combusted ?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 16, 2009)

Easiest way to kill someone is death by reckless driving,the only person who knows it deliberate is you.You just mow them down,and say your phone rang or you was changing the radio station.

You get a lot less jail for death by reckless than for murder.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 16, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> What about if I kill him with a punch ? Like broke his nose and he died because of a blood clot ?



Absolutely fine, unless you started the fight, then it would be manslaughter.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 16, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> What if I looked at him and he spontaneously combusted ?



Then I would hire you to sort out a couple of people I have issues with


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 16, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Absolutely fine, unless you started the fight, then it would be manslaughter.



That was me so bored I was making crap up.

Another thing is that respect for each other has gone down the shitter as well. Some kids thought it would be funny to try walk into me or make me move for them on the pavement, which went badly wrong for them so I decided to not break stride and walked straight into him and fell flat on his arse and I walked over him.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 16, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> That was me so bored I was making crap up.
> 
> Another thing is that respect for each other has gone down the shitter as well. Some kids thought it would be funny to try walk into me or make me move for them on the pavement, which went badly wrong for them so I decided to not break stride and walked straight into him and fell flat on his arse and I walked over him.



Did you not accidentally stomp on his gonads whilst walking over him?


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 16, 2009)

Charvs tried to have a go at me while I was in combats on the way home last week, one VERY scathing look and they backed off, guess a lack of hair, nicely ironed kit and a beret manages to scare them 
Then again, I'm the sort of guy who in kit looks bigger than I actually am and I was in an angry mood.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 16, 2009)

hah all gobshites are like that here we all know that. Same goes for twats in pubs, gobshits that as soon as you tell them to fuck off they shut up, sit with their head down then skulk off. Pretty sad ppl like that really.


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 16, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Did you not accidentally stomp on his gonads whilst walking over him?



What gonads ?


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 16, 2009)

He probably had some, wouldn't hurt too badly if you went and stamped on them though.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 17, 2009)

Chavs are as much use as a car missing a wheel. Best to completely cleanse the gene pool whenever possible.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 17, 2009)

Now now, they're much better for target practice than a car missing a wheel.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 17, 2009)

if you are chinese,never go to clubs in birmingham because you end up with vietnamise b*tches starting fight with you for no reason in clubs. They carry knifes and crap with them,very creepy can't believe an asian would attack an asian i mean its very unexpected


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2009)

Do any of the English members of the forum hate Scotland, i got one guy that's going on about us as begin pathetic losers that no one cares about giving the usual your all ginger skirt wearing poofs shite.

He was sayin your all poofs, pasty little neds, pale and drink to much; he kinda loved saying how much he thought we stunk of piss.

"To most people in Europe Scotland and it's skirt wearing fans are totally irrelevant. No one likes you or hates you..you are just there. a bit like Luxemburg.

totally small and pointless"

"I hate Scotland and it's piss stinking people and I don't want my country to be aligned with it any way...take your oil and fuck off."

That last one actually made me laugh!

"if that is the best argument you can come up with then you have failed you inbred retard =) "


What a sad bastard, i have no problem with fellow English but man those people like that give you a bad rep. Really honestly the best he could come up with was a we are all like stupid pictures of guys on shortbread tins, ginger and wear skirts.

I proceeded to explain the difference between a skirt and kilt, "Fuck off ive explained its not a skirt, its one piece of material wrapped around the waist, sort of like how you would wrap a towel round except you belt up and pin a kilt to make it secure. a skirt is not like that at all!" It is also to symbolise your clan through the tartan colour.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Lol, give us the name! Spamming time.

I have nothing against the Scots. I don't 'hate' anyone. But im not a massive fan of the Southern Accent... Ask Alex. Maybe that's cos im a Yorkshire boy.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 17, 2009)

Scots= Good, I'm sorry for my mother inflicting herself upon you by moving to the Orkney Islands.
Welsh= I wouldn't apologise to them for my mother moving there (I'm a quarter Welsh I think).


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 17, 2009)

i don't have anything wrong with scottish people,i think scottish girls are hawt


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't know any scots girls so can't comment, scottish guys on the other hand, well they're good craic usually.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2009)

Ill give you the low down, most of Scotland you get the few idiots but most take the England Scotland rivalry as a joke and like to have a laugh about it but in a nice way, most people have family all over the UK or they can relate to England, same problems same type of booze culture.

Ive got family down there and even a step brother who was born here but lives on the welsh border and ive met a lot of decent people from England. I get on fine with everyone its actually cool meeting people from other places to see what they live like or do.

I respect even people like one Indian guy near my house who moved here to support his family, did it legally too so i respect hes looking out for his family, also a polish family mates with my cousin they moved here to get better for their kids too. Why complain about foreign scroungers when there are even more "native" scroungers in the UK lazy bastards never even mind asylum seekers.

I dont mind if someone says like oh as a joke we all wear skirts but when you use that as a slur it becomes a race thing.

Its not funny when you just hate on a person because they are from one place. They decided that because you are from one place you must be a certain way.

This guy was being a jackass and starting to give it all that Scotland is shit dont compare it to great England, we dont want to be in the UK Scotland we hate you, when i know for a fact hes one of those isolated few with those ideals.

Sorry lads for the essay but you get what i mean right, its not like i go to English people and say your a prick i hate yer queen and you all drink pimms and watch cricket on a freshly mown lawn.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 18, 2009)

whats everyone been up too recently? 

i heard the government are giving tax breaks to games that have british culture in them LOL so what boozing and fighting? and complaining about the government but not doing anything about it?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 18, 2009)

The only general thing I hate about anyone is when they say something before thinking it through. Basically like those people who think they know someting about something they have never done/researched/etc before. Lack of intelligence in responces to things that require a educated mind on the subject truely pisses me off to the extent of I want to kill those people.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 18, 2009)

You'd hate marking any of my exam papers then 
I've just been playing through Mirror's Edge over the last couple of days, the ending is somewhat rubbish.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 18, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> The only general thing I hate about anyone is when they say something before thinking it through. Basically like those people who think they know someting about something they have never done/researched/etc before. Lack of intelligence in responces to things that require a educated mind on the subject truely pisses me off to the extent of I want to kill those people.



Oh you dont know but now know how much i think that too, people who just ramble on about things like its a fact when all they did was assume or they dont know enough facts to make it a justifiable argument.

People might think its arrogant to think like that but its not its being realistic.

Being pessimistic is different to realism. I quite like the idea of moral realism.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, last week of College. Spent last few days working on a new project 

Depressed over my Q9550 not arriving.

Off to see Transformers at first showing on Friday (13:45).


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 18, 2009)

Actually, first showing is about midnight today  or it is at my cinema anyway.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 18, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Off to see Transformers at first showing on Friday (13:45).



Knew there was something I had to do tomorrow (other than ironing combats and polishing boots).


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 18, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Oh you dont know but now know how much i think that too, people who just ramble on about things like its a fact when all they did was assume or they dont know enough facts to make it a justifiable argument.
> 
> People might think its arrogant to think like that but its not its being realistic.
> 
> Being pessimistic is different to realism. I quite like the idea of moral realism.



Exactly. How people can think its ok to sputter some drivel about something they know barely anything about and talk like they know more than somebody who does actually know more than they do is incredible. No wonder mankind is like a pluage with an attitude like that.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 18, 2009)

i was planning on going see transformers tonight aswell haha =p


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 18, 2009)

tonight? Comes out tomorrow where iam 

Straight from first lesson at college. Muahahaha


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 18, 2009)

if you look at the cinema you see it happen tonight like 12am


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 18, 2009)

lol, im not off to a midnight showing of Transformers. It'd take an epic movie to get me to a midnight one.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 18, 2009)

Here's something to rant about:
Twilight fans
I was recently persuaded into reading the books by a lass I fancied and while my grammar and spelling are far from perfect those books were PAINFUL to read, seriously the grammar is atrocious. There is next to no plot, you can summarize 2000 pages or whatever the total is into five short sentences:
Bella falls in love with Edward after he saves her life. (Twilight) Edward buggers off elsewhere and she takes notice of Jacob. Edward tries to kill himself after coming to the conclusion that she was dead. (New moon) Edward and Bella get married. On their Honeymoon Edward sleeps with her, she gets pregnant and gives birth to a half vampire baby thing. (Breaking Dawn) 
I don't hate the book, I just hate the type of girl who obsesses over it, when a book can cause such a long list of incidents as this:
http://twilightsucks.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=fangirls&action=display&thread=5175
there is something seriously wrong (sorry for bad grammar, GCSE English has decreased my capability in both spelling and grammar it would seem).
Nothing wrong with girls who enjoy it as a book, 4 of my best friends all enjoyed reading it (although one slightly more than the others, I'm trying to convince her she's NOT a fangirl), the constant references they make to it though are ridiculous. Although the abuse it receives from some of the lads at school is really quite bad (one of my best mates shoved the third one down his boxers and had someone else take a photo of it, I then had to explain to my ex what happened before giving her a replacement).
This has been a rant post from Crazy Pyro


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 19, 2009)

UK Steam users, add me:

_moonpig_

I wanna play games with UK for once!


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 19, 2009)

done 

Mines is djpenman


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 19, 2009)

Will do when I go on the other laptop later on tonight, I've finally arsed myself to get Windows sorted on it since Ubuntu on the netbook was being a PITA when it came to playlist editing (don't even go there, I'm fine with using a different machine for it now).
I'm spenbo/ Rifleman Harris (Depends which one it shows up as, not used steam for ages).


----------



## Gzero (Jun 20, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Here's something to rant about:
> Twilight fans
> I was recently persuaded into reading the books by a lass I fancied and while my grammar and spelling are far from perfect those books were PAINFUL to read, seriously the grammar is atrocious. There is next to no plot, you can summarize 2000 pages or whatever the total is into five short sentences:
> Bella falls in love with Edward after he saves her life. (Twilight) Edward buggers off elsewhere and she takes notice of Jacob. Edward tries to kill himself after coming to the conclusion that she was dead. (New moon) Edward and Bella get married. On their Honeymoon Edward sleeps with her, she gets pregnant and gives birth to a half vampire baby thing. (Breaking Dawn)
> ...



Well if thats the worst that ever happened at your school, your lucky.
Imagine a teacher's horror as a pupil jumps out a second floor window. Well I didn't have to.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 20, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> UK Steam users, add me:
> 
> _moonpig_
> 
> I wanna play games with UK for once!



ADDED!
Transformers man you dont know how much i love G1 used to have a transformers avvy!
Want to go see the new film, the first new film was okay a bit average could have been a lot worse.


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 20, 2009)

Got a sale going on if anyone's interested. Not the best stuff as it's my little bro's and not the best condition because it's his but they all work.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=97279


----------



## Geofrancis (Jun 20, 2009)

mon the TPU scots !! woo


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 20, 2009)

i got a question for ya, ive just finished my college course, the deadline they said for months for all the remaining unfinished work was this monday, yet i was told last thursday it had to be in the day after by midnight. Shorely they crn't do that? i mean half my classes grades will be effected by the lost time, anyone agree with me?


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 20, 2009)

Gzero said:


> Well if thats the worst that ever happened at your school, your lucky.
> Imagine a teacher's horror as a pupil jumps out a second floor window. Well I didn't have to.



Why in the hell would they jump out of the second floor window, did someone diss the book or something (that's assuming she's one of those Twihards who thinks it's the bible).


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 29, 2009)

UK thread bit dead so i'll bring it back up i guess lol,hows summer for you all?? mine is really boring


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 29, 2009)

So far so good. Kinda annoyed i can't find a PSU for this project though


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 29, 2009)

Here's a joke I picked up while I was at Welbeck DSFC over the weekend:
A JNCO was ordered to go and fetch some K9P weapon oil from the store by an SNCO, so he jogs down to Store 1 and asks for some and is told "we've not got any here, try store 2"
So he then goes to store 2 and is told "we have none of that here, try the weapons store"
so he goes to the weapons store and is told "I'm sorry, we've just ran out, try the dog store"
so he goes to the dog store and says "Can i have some K9P, OH SHIT!"
Edit: Summer's been good craic for me, went down to Welbeck last weekend for a leadership competition and came back with two trophies, just had an induction day for what may be my new school and I've acquired a couple new friends,


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 29, 2009)

tooo fricken hot mannn and stupid daddy long legs flying into my bedroom grrr go to hell stupid bugs ¬¬


----------



## red268 (Jun 30, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> tooo fricken hot mannn and stupid daddy long legs flying into my bedroom grrr go to hell stupid bugs ¬¬



Yeah, and the sodding moths at night!! BASTARDS!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 30, 2009)

annoying bugs at night i found one in wardrobe i was thinking "WHE THE F*CK GET OFF MY CLOTHES" and what it was..a daddy long leg and i saw it and didn't have time to grab something to kill it,so i just showed no mercy and grabbed it with my hands and crushed it.


----------



## human_error (Jun 30, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> tooo fricken hot mannn and stupid daddy long legs flying into my bedroom grrr go to hell stupid bugs ¬¬



+1 

at night with the window open i have the following choices:

1. turn off the lights, i don't get too many insects through teh window but it is a bit hard to play L4D with 4/5 daddy longlegs swarming my monitor.

2. turn the lights in my room on, this results in a new daddy longlegs wallpaper effect on all my walls, although my pc monitor is usually insect free.

3. cook to death (close the windows - with them open i'm around 25/26 degrees ambient @ night).

4. turn off pc (or worse, turn down my OC).

5. train a spider (well first learn to not hate spiders, then train one) to eat up all those bastard insects and not make webs everywhere. Only problem then is i could end up with a giant mega-spider.

of those options what would you guys do?


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 30, 2009)

Train a spider, defiantly

I don't have a problem with any insects... Probably cos Yorkshire is t'best county.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 30, 2009)

hmm buy a fan and put it in your face lol


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 30, 2009)

buy a BIG fan and put it in the window, they any intruding flies will get mashed!!!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 30, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> buy a BIG fan and put it in the window, they any intruding flies will get mashed!!!!



i think i rather close the window and just use a big fan in my face lmao get blown away xD


----------



## human_error (Jun 30, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> buy a BIG fan and put it in the window, they any intruding flies will get mashed!!!!







kurosagi01 said:


> i think i rather close the window and just use a big fan in my face lmao get blown away xD



and end up like this:








May be worth it...it's sooooo damn hot....


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 30, 2009)

yeah lmao,well you could buy a small fan that suits a table and put it near you


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 30, 2009)

That would have to be a damn powerful fan, Human Error... lol

21c nearly all the time im my room (even when folding etc.) and no flies


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2009)

human_error said:


> +1
> 
> at night with the window open i have the following choices:
> 
> ...



I have a huge problem with Mosquitos since my room faces the garden, & since I have hot water pipes running right underneath my bed room floor - closing my windows = a hot day in Tunisia (around 30-36'c) which with no airflow in the room to cool my overclocked pc & 2 scorchio 4870's = Slow death.

but what ive done is invested in 2 huge sheets of Mosquito Netting & I use a bit of tape & attach the netting to my windows. that way I can have them wide open, & nothing gets through.

Prices for netting vary. Robert Dyas does a small cut for £5.99 or something. other places might sell for more depending on the quality, Its not cheap. but you will not regret investing in it.

either that or train a small army of ants to fly mini F16's, F18's & Surface to Air technology & have them launch patrols regularly to kill mosquitos....


----------



## mc-dexter (Jun 30, 2009)

human_error said:


> +1
> 
> at night with the window open i have the following choices:
> 
> ...



Why not just get some curtain netting & some tape and tape the netting around one or all of your windows ... and then open them, that way, you have your windows open, lights on or off as you wish, and no insects or anything to bother you while your gaming 

EDIT: OPPS i should of read all of Freedoms post ... my bad.


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 30, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> either that or train a small army of ants to fly mini F16's, F18's & Surface to Air technology & have them launch patrols regularly to kill mosquitos....



Pff mines have F22's.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Pff mines have F22's.



screw you im upgrading to these....






 your F22's suck ass!


----------



## mc-dexter (Jun 30, 2009)

I'll just stick to that


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah erm my fleets just in orbit waiting for those mosquito's and moths.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 30, 2009)

Mines more realistic:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landkreuzer_P._1000_Ratte






And then for good measure, i have one of these down the road:


----------



## mc-dexter (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey... our's are very real too


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 30, 2009)

screw you guys i have my gundams:




and jehuty and anubis from zone of the enders:








OVERKILL


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2009)

YEAH BABY!!! IMA FIRIN MAH LAZAH


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2009)

awww you beat me


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 30, 2009)

i hate midgey they fucking bite you to death
i was about to set this guy on them






FORTRESS MAXIMUS THE LARGEST MOBILE TRANSFORMER WHO CAN USE THE GATES TO AND FROM PLANETS, actually i think he was THEE biggest transformer of them all he can turn into a large base FFS!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 30, 2009)

jehuty and anubis can kill any robot


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 30, 2009)

nothing can kill fortress maximus, except magneto from x-men who would maul all those robots


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 30, 2009)

the pollen count is high today and im killing myself rather than live with the allergies
even overdosing on tablets cant help


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> nothing can kill fortress maximus, except magneto from x-men who would maul all those robots



Oh i beg to differ


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 30, 2009)

this is lame i dont even have a come back for that one

hes to small and fast for super weapons like the death star and he could just rip through machines, hes far to powerful for any of the street fighter or mortal kombat cast






"Shooping is the mouth version of Falcon Punch. Concentrate win in your mouth, then release. That's why Tacos reverse the Beam, because everyone knows Tacos are concentrated phail."


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 30, 2009)

Urgh DragonBalls Z... 

Lost interest in that show when it was on at 5pm, program started at 5:08pm, adverts at 5:14pm - 5:20pm, show finished at 5:25pm... 11mins. Take off the intro, recap of last episode, 'next week' and the boring expressions pauses... THat s 5mins show...

No thank you.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 30, 2009)

dragonball original was alright the army thing was TOO LONG and dragonball Z dragged on forever, one fight would span a few episodes, the story while good at the start got to the point where it was stupid

i got bored of it too mate


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 30, 2009)

Only cartoons i watch now are:

Simpsons
Futurama
Spongebob Squarepants (When your mature, im 17, you see a new side to the show thats a higher level of comedy)
Family Guy
American Dad
South Park
(Maybe more, but them types)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Only cartoons i watch now are:
> 
> Simpsons
> Futurama
> ...



better then me, because usually when you get to my age - you watch porn


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 30, 2009)

lol, Cartoon Porn?

How old are you?

And arn't we forgetting the most powerful thing ever?







Maybe this fella too


----------



## computertechy (Jun 30, 2009)

red268 said:


> Yeah, and the sodding moths at night!! BASTARDS!!



get one of those electric fly killing rackets!

they are great for spider, moths & wasps!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2009)

computertechy said:


> get one of those electric fly killing rackets!
> 
> they are great for spider, moths & wasps!



Maybe Maria Shaparova will stop by too so we can get fit & kill bugs at the same time (Im talking about tennis of course - not the other thing which most guys wanna do to her)


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 30, 2009)

Maria Shaparova ... pfft...

Simona Halep is where it's at:


----------



## computertechy (Jun 30, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Maria Shaparova ... pfft...
> 
> Simona Halep is where it's at:
> 
> http://www.totalprosports.com/blog/...-halep-is-a-busty-17-year-old-tennis-star.jpg



pffft..... thats nothing.......my misses is a 30/JJ and is a size 10/12 under them!

she needs to wear 14/16 tops just to fit her bangers in anything!

she's starting to get back problems now though!


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 30, 2009)

Pictures or it never happened! 

You know the drill.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 30, 2009)

computertechy said:


> pffft..... thats nothing.......my misses is a 30/JJ and is a size 10/12 under them!
> 
> she needs to wear 14/16 tops just to fit her bangers in anything!
> 
> she's starting to get back problems now though!



thats the problem with having big breast,you start losing abit of reflexs because of the back,so she might have to have an operation to shrink her breast for her back


----------



## computertechy (Jun 30, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Pictures or it never happened!
> 
> You know the drill.



LOL........No! I respect my misses plus she is right here next to me



kurosagi01 said:


> thats the problem with having big breast,you start losing abit of reflexs because of the back,so she might have to have an operation to shrink her breast for her back



she has a Chiropractor and that is helping her alot. improving your back muscles with more exercise helps. she still get pain but not as bad now!

if it comes to it she will have to have them reduced!  my play things will be gone!!! "SLAP"


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 30, 2009)

to big and firm and they can be uncomfortable yeah i heard SHE was getting reduced to improve her tennis ability, to think tits could stop you playing tennis well! know that is a strange fact!

boobs are nice to look at enuf said on this topic

EDIT: FUCKING HELL Simona Halep is only 17!!! jailbait!


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 30, 2009)

Yea, shes getting them smaller. But a tennis career lasts 10 years, if your good. Life lasts alot longer... 

Just do porn, love.

Techy, by next to you, do you mean she is reading this topic?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 30, 2009)

exactly moonpig


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2009)

well not everyone likes huge knockers on their women. I'l leave it at that. Its nice to look at though I'l give it that. but not to everyones tastes.... which leads to a more personal topic unsuitable for this club


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2009)

& just for referance & other peoples enjoyment, I'l through this up


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 30, 2009)

It's the UK club, anything UK related. Be it UK men and their tastes... tis fine 






Checkmate.


----------



## mc-dexter (Jun 30, 2009)

Checkmate to you too


----------



## computertechy (Jun 30, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Techy, by next to you, do you mean she is reading this topic?



indeed


----------



## Akumos (Jun 30, 2009)

Not read through the topics yet but count me in.... Brummie here!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2009)

Channel 5's old Weather girl...... I think she still presents now n again but im not sure.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 30, 2009)

I think i'll be watching Channel 5 tonight. Shit Channel tbh.

Incorrect, check-checkmate


----------



## mc-dexter (Jun 30, 2009)

Hmmm, now theres a hard one to beat! 

EDIT: here we go... but i think we're break even


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 30, 2009)

http://www.mackanzoor.com/images/people/girls/alix_bromley/

And again. Names Alix Bromley, btw.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 30, 2009)

british chicks pictures now?? lmao


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 30, 2009)

fuckin hell now that is something that pisses me of little 12 year olds taking fucking posing pictures of them selves half naked with tones of makeup then posting them to tones of websites for strange blokes to get 'heated' over. Wat the hell? is just the bloody UK or do other females in other countrys have this strange obsession?


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 30, 2009)

That Epic Boobs girl is british, but you ask - you get:


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 30, 2009)

now thats proper female pics


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 30, 2009)

keely hazel
lucy pinder
sophie howard perhaps
michelle marsh

WHO IS THAT???


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 30, 2009)

Cheryl Cole you queer! lol







Sandwich me!


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 30, 2009)

Full of win


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 1, 2009)

keeley hazle best modeler in UK i think,very beautiful girl


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 1, 2009)

yerp.

TBH, this is the best page on TPU...

who is that Dr.Pepper?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 1, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> fuckin hell now that is something that pisses me of little 12 year olds taking fucking posing pictures of them selves half naked with tones of makeup then posting them to tones of websites for strange blokes to get 'heated' over. Wat the hell? is just the bloody UK or do other females in other countrys have this strange obsession?



yeah i find that very strange,girls wearing tons of makeup are just epic failure their hiding their true inner beauty but hey what do they know about it?


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 1, 2009)

Natalie denning you woofter


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 1, 2009)

You are all a big bunch of harry hoofters! Joke!

EDIT: Man im not sure if i will get an infraction for this  its not any worse than what you see on page 3 in an newspaper but for you guys ill take a bullet, we should probly after this drop the sexy pics incase we get mass infractions and the ban hammer.

Apologies if this is to much id rather i was told the limits and told to take it down than just an infraction, ill take an infraction if i have to also no questions asked i knew it maybe risky.

EDIT: I took it down due to me being a crap bag and thinking damn i might get banned but i put it back up again just to let you guys see it.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 1, 2009)

MilkyWay does some combining on my pictures 

Well done.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 1, 2009)

oh noes lesbians XD


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 1, 2009)

Their not lesbians, they just work together alot in nude photos 

Lucy Pinder and Michelle Marsh.


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 1, 2009)

Not lesbians... just very keen bisexuals


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 1, 2009)

anyone want buy a hello kitty keyboard for their girly friends?? visit my thread


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 1, 2009)

man i crapped myself so bad when i posted that pic worth it tho, seems to be okay nothing said yet lol

i am disgusted there is a tall tree outside my window and my window is near the top of it, so all these small fly things like midgy bugger things covered my whole window sill it was disgusting i had to use the hoover after smearing a few with a kitchen towel i was like nah hoover time


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 1, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> man i crapped myself so bad when i posted that pic worth it tho, seems to be okay nothing said yet lol
> 
> i am disgusted there is a tall tree outside my window and my window is near the top of it, so all these small fly things like midgy bugger things covered my whole window sill it was disgusting i had to use the hoover after smearing a few with a kitchen towel i was like nah hoover time



time to get those ants trained


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 1, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> time to get those ants trained



im getting chemical weapons if they come back
damn its hot cant wait to get that fan in my room


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 1, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> time to get those ants trained



SCRAMBLE SCRAMBLE SCRAMBLE !


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 1, 2009)

should get the councilers to cut down that tree down a size


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 1, 2009)

maybe but is it worth the time because i am only staying here till the old house is sold

the tree is giant and its actually in another garden


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 1, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> maybe but is it worth the time because i am only staying here till the old house is sold
> 
> the tree is giant and its actually in another garden



By law though you are allowed to cut anything down whats on your side of the garden


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 1, 2009)

i never thought id find pics like this on here haha


----------



## Gzero (Jul 1, 2009)

Well it took 17 pages to get to boobs, so as men we did pretty well.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 1, 2009)

Someone changed the topic of convo from BOOBS!!!!! WHO DARE!!!!! ARRRGHHH


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 1, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Someone changed the topic of convo from BOOBS!!!!! WHO DARE!!!!! ARRRGHHH



Right, lets get this shit back on topic


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## MoonPig (Jul 2, 2009)

Also, was reading the sun the other day and this lass looks EXACTLY like someone i know :O






Paint ftw.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 2, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Also, was reading the sun the other day and this lass looks EXACTLY like someone i know :O
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090701/Untitled1.png
> 
> Paint ftw.



Oh hey mum whats for supper ?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 3, 2009)

moonpig 2nd picture is FTW


----------



## human_error (Jul 3, 2009)

Much as i'm loving the current topic of conversation i thought i'd bring the fact that mountain dew is making a return to the UK to your attention.

source

Now we have covered that story, back to the bewbs.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 3, 2009)

YESSSS mountain dew  i love mountain dew ever since i went florida,best fizzy drink out in the market


----------



## human_error (Jul 3, 2009)

In other news it looks like hulu will be launching in the UK in September with US shows as well as ITV, channel 4 and BBC shows in standard and "high definition" streams.

Looking forward to this, i'll be able to sip my mountain dew whilst streamin' hulu without a proxy 

source


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 3, 2009)

DO LIKE!
Cheers for that Human Error.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 3, 2009)

anybody been to their tescos recently?? i've just went to post office this morning to send off moonpig 9600GT and i went in the PC game section and their selling Bioshock for £5 and Universe at war for £3


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 3, 2009)

The 12th of July! WHAT A GLORIOUSLY SHITE DAY!

Orange Order will march through Glasgow and celebrate the victory of the Battle of the Boyne in Ireland in July the 12th 1690. It was the victory of Prince William of Orange later known as King William III of Scotland England and Ireland over King James VII and II.

It marches from Thornliebank which is where i live it goes STRAIGHT by my house all the way to the city centre so im gonna boo it to fuck, they call themselves real Scotts ha arseholes more like.

I hate those ORANGE gits, they are bigots and meaningless. They still proudly march for a king who is a couple hundred years dead out of spite for Catholics and Republic of Ireland.

They love the queen who fact is unelected and proclaim to hate the POPE i mean whatever did the pope do that was so bad? At least he was elected to his position.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 3, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> anybody been to their tescos recently?? i've just went to post office this morning to send off moonpig 9600GT and i went in the PC game section and their selling Bioshock for £5 and Universe at war for £3



i need to go to tesco and check that crap out


----------



## Triprift (Jul 3, 2009)

lol when did you brits change from boring to riskay?

Impressive how chicks with big.....eyes can be relevant to the thread lol.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 3, 2009)

People! Your going off topic! I don't see any beautiful women!


----------



## Triprift (Jul 3, 2009)

Uk dont have beautiful women lol.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 3, 2009)

Right, competition time. 

Lay your best 'Australian' card, my friend.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 3, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Right, competition time.
> 
> Lay your best 'Australian' card, my friend.



He'll pick emily scott  He's won.



MilkyWay said:


> The 12th of July! WHAT A GLORIOUSLY SHITE DAY!
> 
> Orange Order will march through Glasgow and celebrate the victory of the Battle of the Boyne in Ireland in July the 12th 1690. It was the victory of Prince William of Orange later known as King William III of Scotland England and Ireland over King James VII and II.
> 
> ...



I can't begin to comprehend how rediculous the squabble between catholics and protestants is at times. For the most part no-one cares about the others religion but there is always a bigot who gives them abuse.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## DrPepper (Jul 3, 2009)

I knew it


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 3, 2009)

we can still win. Keeley Hazell? Cheryl Cole? etc...


----------



## Triprift (Jul 3, 2009)

Just give in i got more cards if needed.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 3, 2009)

Pepper counters.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 3, 2009)

Never! We're not Australian! We're British!


----------



## human_error (Jul 3, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Pepper counters.
> 
> http://images.celebscentral.net/images/celebrities/danielle-lloyd/danielle-lloyd_60294.jpg



*crowd cheers*


----------



## Triprift (Jul 3, 2009)

Jennifer Hawkins


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 3, 2009)

Aww cmon she's like 12


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 3, 2009)

asian invasion!


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 3, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> asian invasion!
> [url]http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/2860/misacampo42.jpg[/URL]



I'd invade that.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 3, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Aww cmon she's like 12



I tolled you i had more cards and shees abit older than 12 man.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 3, 2009)

Holy crap trip she was miss universe 2004


----------



## Triprift (Jul 3, 2009)

Just to bury yas completly


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 3, 2009)

Damn I was thinking about deporting you to aussie but I'l just deport myself there


----------



## Triprift (Jul 3, 2009)

Ill take that as a win my friend.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 3, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Ill take that as a win my friend.



Nah I'm going for the weather and taking british women with me to show your girls how its done


----------



## Triprift (Jul 3, 2009)

*Triprift checks the other cards*


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 3, 2009)

Triprift said:


> *Triprift checks the other cards*



Our first few cards are better than your best


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## MoonPig (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 3, 2009)

YUM YUM


----------



## Triprift (Jul 3, 2009)

Meh contest was over with miss universe *collects trophey in the name of Oz*


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 3, 2009)

Moonpig is this all your own personal collection? We need Hannah from Hollyoaks on here LOL


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 3, 2009)

If by collection you mean memory, yes. HOLLYOAKS ... Home of England's Babes... lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 3, 2009)

Emma Rigby a.k.a. Hannah






I think she had a boob job


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 3, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> http://www.totalprosports.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/emma-rigby.jpg
> 
> Emma Rigby a.k.a. Hannah
> 
> ...



I don't care... i still want a go


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 3, 2009)

grrr orange walk done a practise today outside ma house anyway to cheer me up here is after some google searching more hollyoaks

Gemma Merma aka Carmel McQueen aka i know why you are on the show









Look i hate to do it but damn you wont find an ass like that in the UK, does she qualify for worlds biggest ass? Now there is a challenge find a UK ass = Kim Kardashian! That is USA ass BTW





Pretty big round the front too, many options with this chick!





EDIT: Its a shame i cant think off the top of my head any totally outstanding Scottish babes  Dr Pepper better come up with something for the sake of our nation!
Miss Scotland thats about it nothing Miss Universe tho http://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/sco.../missscotland2009/2434834/Shes-a-top-Kat.html


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 3, 2009)

Gail Porter - but shes getting on a bit....... - secondly J-lo has the biggest ass. next to that charlotte church


Remember the days when Gail Porter use to be so hot??


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 3, 2009)

keeley hazel for UK chicks


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 3, 2009)

+1 - she has a sex tape ffs. lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 3, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> +1 - she has a sex tape ffs. lol.



ive seen page 3 that was more hot than that sex tape, it was shit nothing much happens in it for a porno


J LO has nothing on kim kardashians arse

LOOK at these then apologise to me









DAMN


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 3, 2009)

unfortunetly kieran US not UK haha...
Muahahah Misa:


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 3, 2009)

kurosagi01 now that is a fine ass to me

i love me a nice piece of ass i cant stand really skinny bitches although there are the few exceptions, i dont like BBW tho so no fat chick jokes


----------



## Gzero (Jul 3, 2009)

Can't you guys find something real?
Those air brushed tarts, and the ones with more silicone than brains don't do anything for me.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 3, 2009)

find me some real scottish ass then because i have a hard time finding some decent shit even in real life in glasgow


----------



## Gzero (Jul 3, 2009)

Come to Livi then, mind you most of them are barely out of high school.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 3, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Gail Porter - but shes getting on a bit....... - secondly J-lo has the biggest ass. next to that charlotte church
> 
> 
> Remember the days when Gail Porter use to be so hot??



isnt she bald now, not that i have anything against bald chicks


----------



## Gzero (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes shes presenting the Gadget show on Five


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 3, 2009)

Gzero said:


> Come to Livi then, mind you most of them are barely out of high school.



jailbait no thanks i have a sister with friends that age

glasgow is okay for decent looking chicks i guess probly ones that youd want to go out with but nothing outstanding, just the really hot ones are rare

trust me im not a picky guy but its like austrailia has nice babes everywhere even england has a few gems what does scotland have? like miss scotland and thats it really the rest are all average hot, if it was people i would go out with then it would be different im NEVER going to get anyone like whats been posted


----------



## Gzero (Jul 3, 2009)

Plus take a lady friend shopping, and should she happen to walk into the right shops... plus the fugly boyfriend is no where in sight ^^


----------



## kylzer (Jul 4, 2009)

Lucy Pinder







Miss Scotland 08 Nicola mclean


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 4, 2009)

no what pisses me off to no end people who look like ass tards like NEDS or chavs down south but get hot birds/chicks, i know the type of girls that go out with those people you wouldnt want to go out with them becasue they act like tards themselves but still

or them indie guys who act like real tossers and get pretty good girls

i hate posers and people who are extremely outgoing like in your face

bah dosnt matter to me im not looking for anyone just now post some MOAR PICS LADS!

EDIT: i dont care what people say about Lucy Pinder because she is damn fine!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 4, 2009)

you know this is what i don't get,how can anyone use kurosagi in this forum?? i've putted "01" because someone used "kurosagi" and i'm the only one that uses it on this forum :S


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 4, 2009)

Can we get this topic back on track please, maybe start chatting about UK stuff and not posting hundreds of soft porn pictures.

Just because they are from the UK does not excuse the fact. If you want to start a UK hot babes thread, do it at GN.net

The odd picture in context is fine, but this is in excess. I will be giving out infractions if you fail to heed this warning.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 4, 2009)

true that lol,so anyone been to tescos to check out the cheap bioshock and universe at war?


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 4, 2009)

Not to argue with you Alex, but is posting non-rule breaking pictures of people from the UK against the UK thread rules? Yea, i agree it got slightly out of hand. But i don't think the UK ones deserve infractions... lol

I can understand the non-UK ones, but not so much the UK ones.

Kurosagi : I got Bioshock for £3 when it was on SteamWeekend afew months back. Didn't really like it... bit boring. I have no idea what Universe at War is...

Anyone else get a day of rain yesterday? Watched snippets of t'Tennis yesterday and they had sun! We had rain!


----------



## Gzero (Jul 4, 2009)

Universe at War is just another RTS game to flood the market with fancy graphics and big stompy robots, thats about it.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 4, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Not to argue with you Alex, but is posting non-rule breaking pictures of people from the UK against the UK thread rules? Yea, i agree it got slightly out of hand. But i don't think the UK ones deserve infractions... lol
> 
> I can understand the non-UK ones, but not so much the UK ones.



Its called TPU being a technology and hardware gaming website and also staying on topic.

I have no bones about you posting the contents of your hard drive, but not here, do it on GN.net

This thread is a UK clubhouse not a UK whorehouse


----------



## Triprift (Jul 4, 2009)

Sorry bout that got carried away last night.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 4, 2009)

Haha, you brought the OZ to the UK! lol.

Hmmm... UK chat... I've just made myself a Coffee.. (1xCoffee, 2xCoffeeMate, 1xSugar)


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 4, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Haha, you brought the OZ to the UK! lol.
> 
> Hmmm... UK chat... *I've just made myself a Coffee..* (1xCoffee, 2xCoffeeMate, 1xSugar)



Nah you got that all wrong, it should be more like 1x coffee, 2x suger bit of milk... then the same again shortly after, and thats just to start waking me up


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 4, 2009)

well... i like coffee with milk, mate, with sugar and whitout. Same with tea. Im not fussy at all, ill eat owt tbh... lol


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 4, 2009)

Haha, just like to be fussy over the women


----------



## Triprift (Jul 4, 2009)

Meh Oz won the babe ashes.


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 4, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Meh Oz won the babe ashes.



I duno... Hannah from Hollyoaks does it for me


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 4, 2009)

Boys, are their ANY good day time shows on TV? I mean, Scrubs / Friends / Top Gear / Music get repetitive when you've seen them all. So, what is there?


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 4, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Boys, are their ANY good day time shows on TV? I mean, Scrubs / Friends / Top Gear / Music get repetitive when you've seen them all. So, what is there?



Hmmm i doubt it really, but why not give bbc iplayer a shot, or one of the other online tv players, they're really good i think. get to pick what you want to watch and when


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 4, 2009)

Aussie Aussie Aussie


----------



## Triprift (Jul 4, 2009)

Oi oi oi


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 4, 2009)

Lmfao


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 4, 2009)

Not for me:

BBC iPlayer hardly works with shitty Virgin.net
4oD was crap last time i used it
Sky doesn't help as my family don't know their pass and user...

Just illegal sources left...


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 4, 2009)

They all seem to work perfectly and im on Virgin too


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 4, 2009)

Which package?


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 4, 2009)

Just the 10mb broadband.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 4, 2009)

oh, well im on the 8MB one in a rural area... lol. 







That close and my pings / download speeds / connectivity is poor.

Buy Sky 20MB is coming to us soon, so time for a swap.


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm guna come to your house and steel your desktop mod, haha. only jokin, don't take me too seriously on that 

i didn't know they did 8mb anymore, last i knew of the 10mb was the lowest speed they did.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 4, 2009)

Exactly... thats how crap this area is...

Lol... i'd like to see you get it out my room. My walls getting treated and plastered, so im in the middle of the room atm, surrounded by boxes and builds... haha. This thing weights a ton and i doubt it'll fit through the door... lol


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 4, 2009)

Well i'd have to wake you up through the night and hope you didn't realise what i'd ask you to do - hey moonpig you said i could have your desktop mod and you said you'd also help me take it apart and get in the back of the stolen white van i have outside


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 4, 2009)

Meh, i'd comply. You'd have to find my room first... lol.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 4, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> i didn't know they did 8mb anymore, last i knew of the 10mb was the lowest speed they did.



Its the virgin adsl service, cus he isnt in a cabled area.

I used to live in a cabled area, and we recently moved to a non-cable area, was really dreading adsl, but we are on BT and ive been really impressed, ping is 25-50 (varies depending on time of day) and I get 5.5 MBps which is equates to around 630kb/s. Much better than I had anticipated


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## alexp999 (Jul 4, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/509997614.png[/URL]



bad ping, good d/l, wth, lol

Here's mine:


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 4, 2009)

And mine


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 4, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> And mine
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/510000101.png



I miss cable.

But 21CN should hopefully bring the UKs ADSL service up to 24mb


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 4, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> bad ping, good d/l, wth, lol
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/509998702.png[/URL]



BT... my mums fella works for them! we could get BT for free but even he says its not worth it 

EDIT: noticed how you said UPTO 24mb... they say its upto 20mb in some places now... it's very rare people hits them speeds throughout the day.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 4, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> BT... my mums fella works for them! we could get BT for free but even he says its not worth it
> 
> EDIT: noticed how you said UPTO 24mb... they say its upto 20mb in some places now... it's very rare people hits them speeds throughout the day.



Yeah, the most I can get out of my exchange currently is 4.7 so technically speaking, although I have 10mb, if I could find a cheaper 5mb that would be more sensible.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 4, 2009)

if you wanted to hand out infractions, why not when we started doing it or when i said i would gladly take an infraction if those pics weren't allowed and stop posting pics? i didnt know staff had mod powers?

as you will see old smarty tried to deviate the topic slightly but failed and yes its not so easy for me to drop anything


MilkyWay said:


> EDIT: Man im not sure if i will get an infraction for this  its not any worse than what you see on page 3 in an newspaper but for you guys ill take a bullet, we should probly after this drop the sexy pics incase we get mass infractions and the ban hammer.



this is now officially the ENGLAND club and we Scots are breaking from the union GOODBYE!

heres a leaving present, i only have 2mb broadband but i hope to get virgin cable 10mb some time this year, just the cheapo channel and a special box


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 4, 2009)

anybody saw the inbetweeners i thought it was kinda funny im watching it now and no i dont care if its not tech talk


----------



## Gzero (Jul 4, 2009)

8mb package, 85% of synch is normal.
O2/Be ftw  
bt in whatever shape or form ftl.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 4, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> if you wanted to hand out infractions, why not when we started doing it or when i said i would gladly take an infraction if those pics weren't allowed and stop posting pics? i didnt know staff had mod powers?
> 
> as you will see old smarty tried to deviate the topic slightly but failed and yes its not so easy for me to drop anything
> 
> ...



Im a mod just with a staff title 

I havent been about the last few days, when it first started i let it ride, but 4 pages later, i think is a bit in excess.



Gzero said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/510025939.png[/URL]
> 8mb package, 85% of synch is normal.
> O2/Be ftw
> bt in whatever shape or form ftl.



You know that whatever adsl package you go for, its just a virtual server sitting on BT right?

Even when its LLU, its using BT right up to the server, lol.


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 4, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Im a mod just with a staff title
> 
> I havent been about the last few days, when it first started i let it ride, but 4 pages later, i think is a bit in excess.



What can we say... we brits love our women 

But yeah i totally understand


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 4, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> What can we say... we brits love our women
> 
> But yeah i totally understand



i still feel like succeeding from the union, 4 pages isnt excessive its perverted LOL

yeah inbetweeners was okay, still to watch season 2


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 4, 2009)

Perverted would be pics of naked women


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 4, 2009)

My internets are slow 





We are getting upgraded to 10mb very soon, so that should help out a bit.


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 4, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> My internets are slow
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/510070108.png[/URL]
> 
> We are getting upgraded to 10mb very soon, so that should help out a bit.



hmmm adsl?


----------



## btarunr (Jul 4, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> i still feel like succeeding from the union



You mean seceding. 

Before anyone does this, I'll post it myself.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 4, 2009)

ffs, btar beat me to it


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 4, 2009)

Beat it im Scottish! By all rights i should be speaking old Scots Gaelic.

Halò is mise Kieran!

or Scots

Guid mornin, am Kieran!


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 4, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Beat it im Scottish! By all rights i should be speaking old Scots Gaelic.
> 
> Halò is mise Kieran!
> 
> ...



Someone really loves thier part of the UK very muchly


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 4, 2009)

why not?


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 4, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> why not?



Wasn't saying you shouldn't or whatever


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 4, 2009)

andy murray is scottish when hes shit but british when hes great
in england if your shit your biritsh if your amazing your english

that pisses me off to no end


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 4, 2009)

Well speaking as a guy from England, I think Murray is a great player and just happened to encounter a very determined Roddick on the day. Murray's service let him down unfortunately. I like the guy, very dry sense of humour but has great passion for the game. I'm looking forward to next year


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 4, 2009)

hes a good player and a nice guy his parents are real snobs tho

he just encountered a bad day thats all, he is improving all the time, he was close and that gap to winning Wimbledon closes every year

fed is gonna claim the title this year i think

if your english and you do well your english but its not the same for scots in the media


----------



## Gzero (Jul 5, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> You know that whatever adsl package you go for, its just a virtual server sitting on BT right?
> 
> Even when its LLU, its using BT right up to the server, lol.



Nope, I'll deny it. Be's kit is hooked at the exchange and uses ETHoA, so I don't suffer the synch stepping you get (you have one bad day of interference and it will take 5 days for it to recover to full capable speed due to the BRAS profile system), Be/O2 also rent lines from other providers for links and backhaul, so I'm not on the same routes as other BT users in my area.

The only thing left in the loop is BT's copper which I wish I could flush away, 31db isn't great and I feel for those over that attentuation.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 5, 2009)

O2 where owned by BT then i dunno if they went independent im not sure but they got sold off to Telefonica Europe and thats the current owners.

My broadbands Sky and its okay for 2mb but since sky felt the need to increase the price of everything i am not so happy!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 5, 2009)

tesco mobile is connected to o2,you can use tesco sim card on a o2 phone but you can't use o2 sim card on a tesco phone


----------



## Gzero (Jul 5, 2009)

Tesco also unlock your phone for you for free if you have used it for a short time (3 months).
http://www.tesco.com/mobilenetwork/content.aspx?page=21#18


----------



## human_error (Jul 5, 2009)

I have the slowest interwebs here 






and this is why:






good job i'm moving out of my parents' house and going to London soon...


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 5, 2009)

human_error said:


> I have the slowest interwebs here
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/510532435.png
> 
> ...



That really does suck... i was on that speed... maybe about 8year ago, lol.

How do i find out where the nearest exchange is for me?

I've tried looking it up, but it tells me it's at the BT place, but im not on BT, lol.


----------



## human_error (Jul 5, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> That really does suck... i was on that speed... maybe about 8year ago, lol.
> 
> How do i find out where the nearest exchange is for me?
> 
> I've tried looking it up, but it tells me it's at the BT place, but im not on BT, lol.



Even if you're not on BT all the companies which use ADSL use BT exchanges as they are already built and interfaced with the phone network, if every company had their own exchange then there would be tons of exchanged built next to each other all over the place which would be expensive and inefficient.


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 5, 2009)

human_error said:


> Even if you're not on BT all the companies which use ADSL use BT exchanges as they are already built and interfaced with the phone network, if every company had their own exchange then there would be tons of exchanged built next to each other all over the place which would be expensive and inefficient.



I'm on Virgin media - Cable service


----------



## human_error (Jul 5, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> I'm on Virgin media - Cable service



Lucky  - no cable out here...

as for finding out your exchange location i don't know how you'd find out since you're on cable, i don't even know if they need exchanges as locally as ADSL does...


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 5, 2009)

I think im safe to say they don't need them as close.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 5, 2009)

can i join i am originaly form LAtvia but i work and live now in UK so does it count ???


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't think anyones joining, OP hasn't been updated in months. 

We've kinda taken refuge here.

Welcome.


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 5, 2009)

Cool, i actually know someone from latvia!

If your just as cool as her i'm sure you'll be fine here.

I've been here awhile and im still not on the list, If you get on before me Arciks, i won't be pleased


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 5, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> Cool, i actually know someone from latvia!
> 
> If your just as cool as her i'm sure you'll be fine here.
> 
> I've been here awhile and im still not on the list, If you get on before me Arciks, i won't be pleased



 Im the best u can get from Latvia


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 5, 2009)

Arciks said:


> Im the best u can get from Latvia



Thats good to hear, but i still won't be happy if you get on the list before me


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 5, 2009)

i will inform u if i will be first


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 5, 2009)

Like Moon has said, list hasnt been updated for months, 7 to be exact. I havent seen mullered about for ages, so I doubt anyone will be getting on the list anytime soon if ever.


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 5, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Like Moon has said, list hasnt been updated for months, 7 to be exact. I havent seen mullered about for ages, so I doubt anyone will be getting on the list anytime soon if ever.



I didnt expect the list to be updated, i was just having a joke, personally i couldn't care less who got on the list first, but you ruined the fun now by making me talk all serious


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 5, 2009)

:d


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 5, 2009)

hey guys,anyone been to HMV?? their selling tom clancys HAWX on PC for £5 i think brand new


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 5, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> hey guys,anyone been to HMV?? their selling tom clanks HAWX on PC for £5 i think brand new



Sounds like i'll have pop down and hope they have the same deal on up this end.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 5, 2009)

sorry i mean clancy not clank lol


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 5, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> sorry i mean clancy not clank lol



I know exactly what ya ment


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah i picked up the steelbook Bourne Trilogy for 8.99 delivered in the HMV sale


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 6, 2009)

Any other games you noticed reduced in HMV Kurosagi?


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 6, 2009)

Im gunna be ordering my Wallmount tomorrow from Scan. Costs £5, but due to their postage, im gunna be paying more for that than the product.

So, does anyone want anything small? We can split delivery and ill post it to you. Say £2 off Scan postage and ill send it to you.

PM me if you do and ill give you the Paypal details.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 6, 2009)

LifeOnMars said:


> Any other games you noticed reduced in HMV Kurosagi?



Umm..shadowrun £10,alone in the dark £10,mass effect £10,dead space is £15 i think,can't remember on top of my head now


----------



## Gzero (Jul 6, 2009)

Considering ME 2 is coming soon, £10 isn't too bad before they jack the price back up as you can carry over some of the choices you made in the first Mass Effect game.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 6, 2009)

Cheers for that Kurosagi, I may pick up Mass Effect at that price ready for when I get my rig built. As Gzero says, it will be nice to play right through the first one and then the second.....especially as they are going to be connected in terms of storyline and character development.


----------



## Akumos (Jul 6, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Im gunna be ordering my Wallmount tomorrow from Scan. Costs £5, but due to their postage, im gunna be paying more for that than the product.
> 
> So, does anyone want anything small? We can split delivery and ill post it to you. Say £2 off Scan postage and ill send it to you.
> 
> PM me if you do and ill give you the Paypal details.



I've been after a 16GB penstick for a while, £6.99 postage though. I'll do that with you!

YGPM


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 7, 2009)

so anyone been HMV to check out those prices?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 7, 2009)

woo 





Been upgraded  For free!


----------



## Akumos (Jul 7, 2009)

lol brill! I have their 20Mb package, wonder if they upped me to 50 for free...


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 7, 2009)

We got a little pamhlet through the post saying that the area had been upped to a possible 10MB depending on your location - we rang, they reckoned max we could get was 8MB, but you know. Nice to know Virgin are thinking about their customers.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 7, 2009)

I damn better get upgraded! Been a customer for years!


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 7, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I damn better get upgraded! Been a customer for years!



you're not on cable 

Kyles upgraded wast like 2 years over due, lol.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a 20MB sky connection being installed soon an it will only cost £10 month


----------



## Gzero (Jul 7, 2009)

Ket, good luck, just remember never switch to the free 2mbps package. It will make you tear your hair out. xD


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 7, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I have a 20MB sky connection being installed soon an it will only cost £10 month



Thats a good deal! i'm guessing you've taken thier TV and phone package with that aswel though?

Hopefully you'll get more of the 20mb unlike most others i know who's had that and average 8 - 10 mb.



Gzero said:


> Ket, good luck, just remember never switch to the free 2mbps package. It will make you tear your hair out. xD



I actually know someone on that, and they've not got a bad word to say about it, but then again it's a woman who only likes to use msn and the odd bit of browsing


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

My nearest exchange is ~50 miles from me, so I should get about 15Mbit really. I did pick their whole package, but even with just the internet it was a good deal, £15 month.


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 7, 2009)

Ket


De-lidded & lapped E4400 £35 inc. shipping
Lapped E7200 £35 inc. shipping (held for tigs till end of the week) 

Think i may be interested in either of those... hopefully the E7200 if tigger don't have it


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> My nearest exchange is ~50 miles from me, so I should get about 15Mbit really. I did pick their whole package, but even with just the internet it was a good deal, £15 month.



Sky dont do internet only, we tried, they said no


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 7, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Sky dont do internet only, we tried, they said no



Thats why i love Virgin Media + the very stable and accurate speed


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> Ket
> 
> 
> De-lidded & lapped E4400 £35 inc. shipping
> ...



Its pretty guaranteed tigs will be taking the E7200, like 99%. Best grab the E4400 while its still available 



alexp999 said:


> Sky dont do internet only, we tried, they said no



Really? Sky have been trying to hoodwink me into their broadband package only for months


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Its pretty guaranteed tigs will be taking the E7200, like 99%. Best grab the E4400 while its still available
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Sky have been trying to hoodwink me into their broadband package only for months



You got Sky TV?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

Nope. Literally just their broadband package they been bugging me about for months. Try them again.


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 7, 2009)

@ Ket - I'm waiting for my money from the job centre  and that should come tomorrow so hopefully it'll go well and it'll come when they said it will. Just a few questions: Whats de-lidded mean? and how's it go for overclocking?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

De-lidded just means the IHS I have taken off for the extremists. I still have the IHS tho for those that need to use it for their cooling solution. All you have to do is put a little TIM between the core and IHS and it works just as before it was de-lidded. As for OCs, had it to 3.2GHz 400FSB on my old AW9D Max, but I forget at what voltage.


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 7, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> De-lidded just means the IHS I have taken off for the extremists. I still have the IHS tho for those that need to use it for their cooling solution. All you have to do is put a little TIM between the core and IHS and it works just as before it was de-lidded. As for OCs, had it to 3.2GHz 400FSB on my old AW9D Max, but I forget at what voltage.



Sounds good, bad news is i've just been on the phone to the joke shop (job centre) they've suspended my claim for one week though, so i'll only be getting £50 this week and won't be able to afford the chip


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

Why have they suspended one week of your claim? Sounds like your local job centre are a bunch of arseholes.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 7, 2009)

whats that spending benefits on computer parts?
and people moan about scrounger typical UK


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 7, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Why have they suspended one week of your claim? Sounds like your local job centre are a bunch of arseholes.



You got them spot on!!!

Apparently my job search has not been upto scratch even though i have filled in my job log with 11 job's i've applied for, the actual reason they suspended my claim is because i haven't used thier services to look for work (i've actually been looking via third party websites and/or directly at companies).

They're being pretty sadistic about it to be honest.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 7, 2009)

dont worry about it they are like that to everyone, i have a family member looking for work hes had better luck asking old mates and people he used to work with the job centre is a joke like you did say


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 7, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> whats that spending benefits on computer parts?
> and people moan about scrounger typical UK



I actually can't afford to spend it on computer parts (not that often anyways) i always put bills before my want want wants, lol.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

Thats retarded. When I had to do that stuff as long as they could see I was trying they didn't care how I went about it. I would appeal their idiotic decision.


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 7, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Thats retarded. When I had to do that stuff as long as they could see I was trying they didn't care how I went about it. I would appeal their idiotic decision.



... and that is exactly what i'm going down to do tomorrow!


----------



## Gzero (Jul 7, 2009)

Do they force anyone whos not got an appointment out at yours too?

They have a security guard to sit and point to which way your meant to go sit and wait at... and it is an open plan area, a sign would probably be cheaper.


----------



## Gzero (Jul 7, 2009)

Also ket:
http://www.sky.com/portal/site/skycom/skyproducts/broadband

at the bottom



> Please note:
> 
> Sky Broadband is exclusive to Sky TV customers.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

Thats not how it is for me. Even on skys site if I just wanted to select broadband I can. I dunno, their messed up like most large corporations lol.


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 7, 2009)

Gzero said:


> Do they force anyone whos not got an appointment out at yours too?
> 
> They have a security guard to sit and point to which way your meant to go sit and wait at... and it is an open plan area, a sign would probably be cheaper.



Hahaha, they do, i even took my little brother with me the other week n he sat waiting around (he's under 16) and they asked him what he was in there for, so i had to go over to them and say "look mate he's waiting for me so just leave him alone" the guy gave me a funny look, and it looked like he wer guna say sumat but then a few other youths came in so he went to them


----------



## Gzero (Jul 7, 2009)

Hint hint, get him practicing on the crappy touch screens. Why the heck do they say I have to come in 10 minutes before sign in to look on the directories for a job, when I can do it from home and on my mobile (if I was really desparate)?

Grr it's like a big F' you for not finding work while we sit here all day doing nothing but pretend work.

And another thing, employers only looking for 2:1 students, go stick your head down the loo and flush a few times. Just because one sucks in an exam doesn't mean they can't do the same job. :/


----------



## Gzero (Jul 16, 2009)

Let not the UK club house thread die!

What's the cheapest thing you have ordered online (including p&p and must be from a shop)?

Just got a 8cm akasa blue led fan for £2.78 free delivery. It's damn hard finding items for less than £2.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 16, 2009)

http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?cPath=60_146&products_id=809

lol


----------



## Gzero (Jul 16, 2009)

£1.29
Not bad when you need ally key screws.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 16, 2009)

Has anyone ordered from Novatech before? Just totted up three items and it comes in cheaper with next day delivery than e-buyer. I just want to know if they are reliable and that I won't recieve battered boxes


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 16, 2009)

I ordered my Processor, GPU and DVD drive from them, good customer service and prompt delivery, I'd say go for it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 16, 2009)

i agree,novatech is a good and trusted site,i've ordered some rams there and they arrived the next day even though i putted 3-4days postage


----------



## Gzero (Jul 17, 2009)

Yay, my fan came today (ordered yesterday just before 12). xD
That was fast and free, think I'll be using cclonline again.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey guys, very late notice but if you live in Essex or nearby there is music festival in my town tomorrow its free, so if your near by why not pop down!

http://www.pearfest.co.uk/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXDaIchJinc - Banned advert but its just typical british humour


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 17, 2009)

You have got to be kidding me, Youtube is censored in Turkey!
Definitely never coming here on holiday EVER again, too hot, full of people who would prefer to look like someone from Iraq while getting skin cancer, it's everything I detest about british holiday makers all rolled into one.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 17, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> You have got to be kidding me, Youtube is censored in Turkey!
> Definitely never coming here on holiday EVER again, too hot, full of people who would prefer to look like someone from Iraq while getting skin cancer, it's everything I detest about british holiday makers all rolled into one.



use a Proxy


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll just watch it next wednesday, I REALLY can't be arsed with anything other than stuff just working right now due to sleep deprivation (yes, I am staying in a five star hotel but that apparently is less compatible with sleep than being under a plastic sheet when it's p*ssing it down back in Britain).


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 18, 2009)

hey crazy pyro what do you think of your acer laptop?? i heard their bad manufactor for laptops


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 18, 2009)

I hate it. It's heavy, has a battery life of 30 minutes maximum after a year of use, keyboard has a slight curve on it which REALLY puts me off while typing (that's a personal thing but it still drove me nuts), customer service is AWFUL.
Simple description of what happened:
Dad plugs in the printer's power adapter frying the PSU (don't ask how)
Laptop returns with a supposedly replaced motherboard that has a malfunctioning sound card (won't recognise ANY external sound hardware), after 3 weeks develops an issue where it will boot only half of the time.
Goes back to Acer again, they wipe the hard drive and reinstall the crapware, first thing it does is say the hard drive is not found, straight back (this happened two further times)
Eventually they replace the mobo again, same sound issue but no issue with the hard disk.
Something in the laptop overheats causing an instant shutdown, this will even happen when idling on the desktop with a laptop cooling stand in use.
In short: Never buying Acer ever again.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 18, 2009)

Just learned there was an air rifle range behind my house run by a family member  Anyways up there for hours shooting. Going back again this week, also my little bro's gf is a crazy good shot. Her first time shooting she broke the records for the highest score on targets at 20 metre.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 18, 2009)

In other words, Kurosagi01, buy one... lol.

Never been a fan of laptops...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 18, 2009)

lol i'm trying buy a HP laptop seeing they have best reviews


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> I hate it. It's heavy, has a battery life of 30 minutes maximum after a year of use, keyboard has a slight curve on it which REALLY puts me off while typing (that's a personal thing but it still drove me nuts), customer service is AWFUL.
> Simple description of what happened:
> Dad plugs in the printer's power adapter frying the PSU (don't ask how)
> Laptop returns with a supposedly replaced motherboard that has a malfunctioning sound card (won't recognise ANY external sound hardware), after 3 weeks develops an issue where it will boot only half of the time.
> ...



Sorry to hear about your laptop problems - thats what I have never really recommended their laptops. but some people do seem to pick up great laptops from Acer that actually work. even those are few & far between. I would have avoided Acer all together.




DrPepper said:


> Just learned there was an air rifle range behind my house run by a family member  Anyways up there for hours shooting. Going back again this week, also my little bro's gf is a crazy good shot. Her first time shooting she broke the records for the highest score on targets at 20 metre.









I can hit a squirrel in the left nut at 1000m, affirmative


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 18, 2009)

anyone go wolfarmouries in london?
http://www.wolfarmouries.co.uk/default.asp?page=gun


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> anyone go wolfarmouries in london?
> http://www.wolfarmouries.co.uk/default.asp?page=gun



I didnt even know they had a place like that down there near Camden


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 18, 2009)

310mm at 100m is my grouping (cadet so we use a toned down version of the SA80). Air rifles I'm not brilliant with.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 18, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> 310mm at 100m is my grouping (cadet so we use a toned down version of the SA80). Air rifles I'm not brilliant with.



Can't wait to get my mits on a L85A1/2


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 18, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> I hate it. It's heavy, has a battery life of 30 minutes maximum after a year of use, keyboard has a slight curve on it which REALLY puts me off while typing (that's a personal thing but it still drove me nuts), customer service is AWFUL.
> Simple description of what happened:
> Dad plugs in the printer's power adapter frying the PSU (don't ask how)
> Laptop returns with a supposedly replaced motherboard that has a malfunctioning sound card (won't recognise ANY external sound hardware), after 3 weeks develops an issue where it will boot only half of the time.
> ...



Acer and Emachines are horrible brands and pc makers!

the service and build quality is questionable

thing i hate about laptops is that you have to spend a lot to get a good one, get a brand you know has good service


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 18, 2009)

when i used be in air cadets (had a thing with wanting to join the raf) i was a bloody good shot with the L98 i think it was, thats the nickname it got round our squadron, crnt remember the full name


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 18, 2009)

air cadets the navy and army ones are all like cool versions of scouts you get to do cool military stuff but its not that cool really i dont know the fascination with combat and shooting guns they are defo not toys

my mate has joined the merchant navy, sweet job goes to egypt and places gets weeks off and gets paid amazing wages, its all coz he was in the cadets, je gets paid to go to and learn some navagation and other stuff at i think its uni

we used to think it was gay as fuck in high school like sailor gay, so we used to take the piss out my mate martin

people used to go to just meet mates, i gave up all that after i went to cub scouts it just wasnt fun anymore it seemed like a kids thing to me


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 18, 2009)

Why'd you want an A1? We've just got rid of L98A1s and you wouldn't believe the difference going from single shot to semi-auto makes in terms of shooting. Tell me your grouping when you've had a go, we need some friendly competition (Mine are always with iron sights unless it's a DCCT).
For those that don't know a DCCT is like a more realistic and more fun version of time crisis using the British Army's weapons.
Wait a sec, you're joining the navy in like 8 days aren't you? Good luck with all the training.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 18, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> when i used be in air cadets (had a thing with wanting to join the raf) i was a bloody good shot with the L98 i think it was, thats the nickname it got round our squadron, crnt remember the full name



L98A1, you were probably one of the people who were told about the A2 long before any paperwork was even written for it...

@Kieran, you don't need to tell me guns aren't toys, literally the first thing we learnt "Never point a weapon not even in jest", it tends to stick when you've seen someone's hair get burnt with the hot gases out the end of an LSW (someone fired half a magazine of blank rounds through the BFA into the guy's head by accident).
How many of you lot have actually been cadets at some point or another/ are joining one of the 3 armed services (the marines don't count, they're navy. I don't care what CVQO/ Edexcel say).


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 18, 2009)

haha dude im talkin years ago when i just left high school a quite bout two year ago my grouping was either a two pence peice or one pence crnt remember, and we had a single and semi-auto from what i remember. I joined thinking it would help me get into the raf but in the end i chose to persue music, i wantd to be in search and rescue


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2009)

I want one of these babys - Barrett M82A1 50.cal.

'If' i was an American thats what id have, next to that Id have a H&K MP7 sub as secondary & a Sig Saur 232 as a side arm. - obviously with that sort of load out id have to be a robot to carry it all. guns & ammo alone.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 18, 2009)

I'd have these:






and:






and a shot from my CSS:


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 18, 2009)

If i was American id move to another country maybe like Canada, yes a very below the belt joke.
I dunno if id own a gun for protecting the house i mean i do fine without one here. No one needs an assault rifle thats overkill unless a mob comes over or your taking on an army lol. Seriously if you NEED a gun that is more a problem of society come on there cant be that many burglaries that justify having an arms cache most Americans treat it like a hobby.
Hows a gun gonna help you if your burgled while away from the house?

Im more scared about knife crime tbh.

Ive never seen anyone get shot in the head doesn't sound to nice.

Air rifles should be banned, a guy i know got shot with one at rouken glen golf course hit him right in the leg pierced the skin had to remove it in hospital and fucked his leg for a few weeks. Ive heard people died from burst organs due to air rifles.

Oh yeah im a spoil sprt but i dont feel its fun or cool.

Manslaughter thinking about it shouldnt apply to shooting and killing people for protection, they pre determined that they would shoot a person for burglary ect so if its PRE DETERMINED it means they meant it which is murder. Not like Manslaughter which an accident and such.


Here may as well ask her i have a sata 1 dvd drive but the hard drives are sata 2, i want to enable AHCI but i think that coz the dvd drive is sata one its not allowing it?


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 19, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> If i was American id move to another country maybe like Canada, yes a very below the belt joke.
> I dunno if id own a gun for protecting the house i mean i do fine without one here. No one needs an assault rifle thats overkill unless a mob comes over or your taking on an army lol. Seriously if you NEED a gun that is more a problem of society come on there cant be that many burglaries that justify having an arms cache most Americans treat it like a hobby.
> Hows a gun gonna help you if your burgled while away from the house?
> 
> Im more scared about knife crime tbh.



Speaking of knife crime today, infact an hour ago me and my cousin were stopped by two gypsies armed to the teeth with knives and asked us where there fucking car was we said ask them over there they might know and 10 minutes later there is a massive fight was epic.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 19, 2009)

lol Pepper.


Knife crime is baaaad. A friend of mine got stabbed once... was NOT a good week for me.




.... why am I up this late? Q_Q


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 19, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> How many of you lot have actually been cadets at some point or another/ are joining one of the 3 armed services (the marines don't count, they're navy. I don't care what CVQO/ Edexcel say).



Why don't marines count  I'm going to the navy in like 7 days.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2009)

Ive been threated with a knife before. guy was all talk - he just walked away in the end. but of course if he did stab me i might not be here right now & i also might not be talking like im jackie chan.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 19, 2009)

worst thing about knife crime is the fact the blades are so easy to find, if your in a place with no people around you can fucking bleed to death

people i see in glasgow have fucking massive chib scars, like its normal stuff

least its not as bad as gunchester (manchester) they have real guns and converted replica which can be fucking dangerous as it wasnt meant to be fired


im not botherd if anyone was like in cadets its just a place to meet mates i understand that
marines are hardcore most people cant take the training or dont meet criteria SAS is even harder to get into


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 19, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Why don't marines count  I'm going to the navy in like 7 days.



Marines are part of the navy therefore they are not their own armed service, Edexcel/ CVQO treats it as a seperate service when you're doing the BTEC First Diploma in Public Services.
Kieran, you forgot the SBS (They only exist when they're needed and are more shit hot than the SAS thanks to being the best in the marines). 
Replicas are bloody stupid, same goes for knives.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 19, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Acer and Emachines are horrible brands and pc makers!
> 
> the service and build quality is questionable
> 
> thing i hate about laptops is that you have to spend a lot to get a good one, get a brand you know has good service



1 thing for sure is you can't get a decent £500 laptop anymore in stores and you have to do crazy internet searching


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 19, 2009)

Netbooks? Not in terms of performance perhaps but they're brilliant bits of kit for the price.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 19, 2009)

i'm not really interested in netbooks,i'm looking for a laptop for around £300-400 with a decent gfx to play l4d and css,don't want super power one since i got my desktop and i'm be using the laptop for chilling out downstairs and doing coursework etc in sixth form


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh right, fair play then. I'll have a quick scout around for you but I doubt I'll do too well.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 19, 2009)

i'm mainly looking for a laptop with a 3200 graphic card or better..and i found one for 346 and nows its not on sale anymore bloody mum...


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 19, 2009)

Hmm, I'm not gonna get a chance to look now after my dad's brilliant idea of going for a 2 hour walk to look for presents for my cousins.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 19, 2009)

£310 HP 6735s opened but unused,what you guys think?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190322647917


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 19, 2009)

I am not British, but bloddy hell, tea and crumpets!!!


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 19, 2009)

scrap all the big guns, id just park this on my drive...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> scrap all the big guns, id just park this on my drive...
> 
> http://www.military-today.com/helicopters/boeing_ah_64a_apache_l2.jpg



forget that, I want one of these


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 20, 2009)

I sense thread de-railing again... lol...

Freedom, what settings you have that Q9550 at?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 20, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> I am not British, but bloddy hell, tea and crumpets!!!



dont forget that england LOVES cricket and PIMMS, btw why is it americans assume we talk and act like its the victorian era or 1700s the revolution happened get over it

its alright the scots are sitting in a beer garden eating pub food maybe a bbq and drinking tennants lager(horrible but its popular) and whisky!
then off to watch scotland get gubbed at football against some small time nations
back to the pub inside for another boozing adn some pool or the fruit machines

older guys like to put on a punt at the bookies

in scotland the most popular thing is pub or a house party or a booze in the house some crap tv and football/golf

if your hardcore clubbing up town is usually popular, hardcore lol there are places that play a lot of indy shite too


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 20, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> dont forget that england LOVES cricket and PIMMS, btw why is it americans assume we talk and act like its the victorian era or 1700s the revolution happened get over it
> 
> its alright the scots are sitting in a beer garden eating pub food maybe a bbq and drinking tennants lager(horrible but its popular) and whisky!
> then off to watch scotland get gubbed at football against some small time nations
> ...




lol, i guess cause most of us stereotype and assume like that how you all you act.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 20, 2009)

I hate the stereotyping thing... It's bad when im watching Family Guy or something and an English fella comes on, surprise surprise - Big teeth and a damn posh accent!

We can all stereotype, tbh American are the easiest....


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 20, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I hate the stereotyping thing... It's bad when im watching Family Guy or something and an English fella comes on, surprise surprise - Big teeth and a damn posh accent!
> 
> We can all stereotype, tbh American are the easiest....



+1


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I sense thread de-railing again... lol...
> 
> Freedom, what settings you have that Q9550 at?



-->Unfortunately<-- cant get it any higher & i dont want to go over 1.4v


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 20, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I hate the stereotyping thing... It's bad when im watching Family Guy or something and an English fella comes on, surprise surprise - Big teeth and a damn posh accent!
> 
> We can all stereotype, tbh American are the easiest....



That maybe true. But there not that often i don't believe.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 20, 2009)

hurray for chavs!!!! not....


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 20, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I hate the stereotyping thing... It's bad when im watching Family Guy or something and an English fella comes on, surprise surprise - Big teeth and a damn posh accent!
> 
> We can all stereotype, tbh American are the easiest....



either that or were depicted as the balld large built bouncer sort of thug that says muppet like phsyco from crysis


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 20, 2009)

well i'm sure some of you presume frenchies are posh?? because of the way they act and how they talk?


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 20, 2009)

hmm when i think of french people for some reason im reminded of the first scene of team america


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 20, 2009)

i can't think of any french people,i never seen any french people in UK before


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 20, 2009)

oh i have where i work in this market in town theres more bloody french anc polish and russian then british, it is fun though coz they dont understand anything so many times ive said thingslike fancy a shag or your really ugly arnt you and they just go yea yea yea


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 20, 2009)

lmao..although polish girls are quite a looker if you know what i mean


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 20, 2009)

oh yea ive noticed that haha. the people not from this country in general are better looking, well round here anyway


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 20, 2009)

european+asian mix=awesome looking girl  misaaa campoo


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 20, 2009)

Misa Campo is Canadian born and works as a barmaid on the US... lol. 

I've been to France (three times) and their not posh, at all. They seem fine, but some are real arrogant.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 20, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Misa Campo is Canadian born and works as a barmaid on the US... lol.
> 
> I've been to France (three times) and their not posh, at all. They seem fine, but some are real arrogant.



yes but shes got dutch and filipino blood in her and shes going go japan just like leah dizon(smexy too)


----------



## Judas (Jul 20, 2009)

I am a mixed breed ......but still British  lol  =P


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 20, 2009)

Me, my Parents and Grandparents are all born in Yorkshire. Then my Great-Grandparent on my dads side are Italian and on my Mums side are from Newcastle...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2009)

Well. as most of you know, Im chinese. Its hard to trace my family line back because my grandparents been born in Hong Kong in a different age/lifestyle 50-70 odd years ago probably wouldnt have known how significant that information would of been to future generations.

though I have heard some where along the line there may have been some russian blood from my mothers side which generally shows. - Im 6ft1 - my grandfather was 6ft2/3 my uncles (his sons) were also fairly tall, at least 5'10/5'11 which is quite tall if your going 30-40years back & there wasnt much in the way of processed foods pumped full of chemicals which can affect peoples growth back then as there are today. & their pretty stocky/hench too.

also as some added proof.....My eyes are a lot lot darker then my fathers eyes. my dads ares are a beautiful shade of clear brown where as mine & my mothers are just almost black. in terms of shading.

but sadly thats all i have been told, so thats all i know. 

Im guessing the russian blood came very very very early on. as I have been able to trace at least 4-5generations back & they were all just average chinese peopleliving in Hong Kong with russian traits.

who knows anyway. I will never be able to find out as my grandparents dont know either


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 20, 2009)

Me= Persian and Black.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Me= Persian and Black.



get out of our club yank


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 20, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> get out of our club yank



 This is America land of the free!!!(and fat people)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 20, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well. as most of you know, Im chinese. Its hard to trace my family line back because my grandparents been born in Hong Kong in a different age/lifestyle 50-70 odd years ago probably wouldnt have known how significant that information would of been to future generations.
> 
> though I have heard some where along the line there may have been some russian blood from my mothers side which generally shows. - Im 6ft1 - my grandfather was 6ft2/3 my uncles (his sons) were also fairly tall, at least 5'10/5'11 which is quite tall if your going 30-40years back & there wasnt much in the way of processed foods pumped full of chemicals which can affect peoples growth back then as there are today. & their pretty stocky/hench too.
> 
> ...



It's quite normal to see tall chinese people i mean 1/2 of our race are either tall or small just depends on how you grow.
I'm about 5ft11 which isn't that bad


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> It's quite normal to see tall chinese people i mean 1/2 of our race are either tall or small just depends on how you grow.
> I'm about 5ft11 which isn't that bad



your still short


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 20, 2009)

your only .2 foot taller than me no big deal lol =p


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 20, 2009)

Mostly scottish here with a mix of german somewhere around the 1900's.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 20, 2009)

Heres a question. Do Ariva Day Riders work on BL Travel buses?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 20, 2009)

I am Irish descendant on my fathers side now boo me at your peril, other side of the family is mostly Irish and English origin who came over during the Norman conquest of England. Somehow after moving to England they moved to Ireland later on. Then i guess some of them moved to Scotland or other places.



kurosagi01 said:


> well i'm sure some of you presume frenchies are posh?? because of the way they act and how they talk?



nope i know the situation in France a lot of immigrants and a lot of normal folk like us who live in flats ect and do things like go to coffee houses and such

family guy when peter tries to speak Italian becasue he has a moustache wasn't funny becasue he was taking the piss out of Italians but becasue he made himself look like a right tool


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 20, 2009)

i never liked family guy,it was load of crap tbh and south park ftw


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> your only .2 foot taller than me no big deal lol =p



but chicks dig tall guys *flex*


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 20, 2009)

south park stereotypes are much worse they have slowed it down tho having less of them

family guy isnt really like south park tho, south park has swearing and violence
family guy is more like a mature futurama or simpsons



FreedomEclipse said:


> but chicks dig tall guys *flex*



hahaha you reminded me of a guy who was a giant and he went out with a really small girl, i cant guess height for her but he was pretty big maybe like 6,3


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2009)

well....the easier to throw around in bed the better - thats all im gonna say on this matter


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 20, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well....the easier to throw around in bed the better - thats all im gonna say on this matter



yup i understand


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 20, 2009)

3/4 English, 1/8 Welsh (I'm not of the sheepshagging variety of welshman though) and possibly 1/8 scottish or german (apparently my grandfather was actually adopted and he lived in germany but came to boarding school here).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> 3/4 English, 1/8 Welsh (I'm not of the sheepshagging variety of welshman though) and possibly 1/8 scottish or german (apparently my grandfather was actually adopted and he lived in germany but came to boarding school here).



which brings me to a random thing a i watched last night on you tube - a comedian was talking about origins, & said something along the lines of "I come from Wales - but they kicked me out by the age of 10 because i couldnt do the accent" - I dunno what was so funny about but the crowd was in tears.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 20, 2009)

You ever heard a properly broad welsh accent? It sounds better than geordie but a whole lot worse than a broad scottish accent (this is judging by the CTT on summer camp who were all from Dundee/ Aberdeen sort of areas, the rest of the scotsmen I know have lived in Newcastle so long the accent's going a bit).


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 20, 2009)

I love welsh accents  Liverpool one's are quite cool too. Although that gypsy that stopped me the other day was from liverpool and I couldn't make out a word he said.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 20, 2009)

You what? Are you trying to say you like the scouse accent? Did you just smack your head or something? Jokes, I only dislike the scouse accent because it's bloody infectious, two lasses were on the same 5 day course as me and they both had scouse accents, out of 18 people attending the course 16 left with scouse accents, the other two were far too posh for that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2009)

I love accents too. Ive got a soft spot for ladies with accents. its better then the usual brit crap we get - but then saying that, most 'foreigners' In this country would prefer to mingle & socialise with people from their own race/country instead UNLESS they're hookers, strippers or escorts - etc or at least thats one thing ive noticed... Oh & I also forgot to add....they also only want to talk to you if their seeking asylum -cuz once their in & they find out where the nearest turkish, asian, or jewish areas are - you wont see them again.... not that i have anything against these people. but they dont make an effort to 'fit in' so to speak. they come here begging to stay then they go hide themselves in a box for the rest of their life. Hello! this is Britain, we speak ENGLISH here, do you speak E N G L I S H ???


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 20, 2009)

well you know being tall isn't always good,being muscle man at the same just double how bad it is if you know what i mean lool =p


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> well you know being tall isn't always good,being muscle man at the same just double how bad it is if you know what i mean lool =p



*shoves my head up my arse* whut?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 20, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> *shoves my head up my arse* whut?



nothing don't matter lol


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 20, 2009)

the glaswegian accent is awesome some people play it down a bit depending where they live tho i tend to talk all right tho as it can get a bit heavy and people are like WTF?
ayrshire is a funny one!

all those that say spic for sink are just wrong, "ye ken wee man" no just shut up mate, KEN? WTF! why say "you know what i mean" KEN
another glasgow favourite is "wit ye talkin aboot!"

man and mate are virtually what you say to people who's names you dont know, for old people its son basically the universal thing for old people to say

scouse is like "aw right there big chap"
oh man you need to see this video of a scouse fireman sam "whats the fookin naught to sixtey on the lad?"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mSaN40FZG4


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 20, 2009)

I despise the glasweigan accent. 

I also say ken  although try not to because hardly anyone knows what it means.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2009)

that vid is awesome LOL "whats the 0-60 on this?"


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 20, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I despise the glasweigan accent.
> 
> I also say ken  although try not to because hardly anyone knows what it means.



BOOOOOOOOO!!! 



FreedomEclipse said:


> that vid is awesome LOL "whats the 0-60 on this?"



"what're ye doin in eh cave!"


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 20, 2009)

lol DRpepper i got you a buyer  for your 8800GT (mc-dexter)


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 20, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> lol DRpepper i got you a buyer  for your 8800GT (mc-dexter)



wait he still hasnt sold it, i sold mine ages ago lol same time as he was


----------



## Gzero (Jul 20, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I despise the glasweigan accent.
> 
> I also say ken  although try not to because hardly anyone knows what it means.



I ken what you mean. ^^
Whos Ken?


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 20, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> lol DRpepper i got you a buyer  for your 8800GT (mc-dexter)



Cheers


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 20, 2009)

Ken= Know, I picked that up from a Terry Pratchet book YEARS ago.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 20, 2009)

Yorkshire = Win

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkWvImeSsaM

Checkmate


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm going door to door with curry powder to find the next person who links me to a youtube video...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2009)

KEN ya believe it!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 20, 2009)

Sheffield United FTW!!!
Honestly in Scotland you dont notice the differnt accent unless its either weak or strong. In England everyone can tell the accents in the counties.

Cornwall FTW!!! Kernow
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nN9I_7djgo&feature=related


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2009)

I use to date a hot goth chick from cornwall....then she dumped me using the 'distance' excuse. then the next thing I found out she was dating a guy 30-45mins on the tube away from me....please dont mention cornwall


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm surrounded by accents; mainly Canadian and fake French ones (Quebec speaks what they term "French" but its mainly fucked up)......kind of strange when I speak good English without an heavy accent to hear so many different sounding people and so many languages all in one place, plenty of Russian, Polish, Greek, Asian and Jews here. 

Canada is a sharp contrast from England...so many random things here it makes your head spin half the time.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 20, 2009)

anyone looking for a gaming mouse? Razer deathadder special eddition £30
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/166786#


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2009)

not a bad deal at all. half the price of a Logitech G9, good find.


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 20, 2009)

I've NEVER used a gaming mouse... i really don't know what the diffrence is, obviously it would be slightly faster response times... anything else?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 20, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> I've NEVER used a gaming mouse... i really don't know what the diffrence is, obviously it would be slightly faster response times... anything else?



you can change the DPI settings of the mouse by pressing a small button on the mouse and you can adjust it on a programme,better built quality? thats all i could think of advantages of gaming mouse and it has a nice chasis


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 20, 2009)

To be honest i spent £6 on my current mouse... IF it ever breaks im going to go get another exactly the same, it's wiireless and i've dropped it so so so many times, and i've had it about 2 year now... it's really great to say it's a cheap one.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> I've NEVER used a gaming mouse... i really don't know what the diffrence is, obviously it would be slightly faster response times... anything else?



not this argument again LOL, for starters the laser in a gaming mouse is usually a lot more powerful then the standard mouse. which means that buy tuning up the DPi you can have less physical moment for more ingame movement which is crucial for games such as FPS's & even more important for people who love run around with an MG & spray bullets in a random direction & kill 5 people without even looking & then have the crosshairs back to center in less then a blink of an eye.

People have always argued strongly against 'gaming grade' hardware but the just as many people have argued that gaming gear actually makes a difference. it just depends on the persons own personal tastes & the game hes playing. Ive used a load of standard mice in the past, both the trackball & laser variations but Ive never looked back after i bought a Logitech G7 & later on upgraded to a Logitech G9


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 20, 2009)

I wasn't going to start an argument/debate about it, i was just curious to the diffrences.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> I wasn't going to start an argument/debate about it, i was just curious to the diffrences.



I know you werent but topics like these usually esculate. since both parties feel strongly about it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 20, 2009)

lol i know what you mean freedom,like my thread with standard keyboard difference to "gaming" keyboard,i've got myself a intellimouse explorer 3.0 which is an optical but its a nice mouse i am looking for a laser mouse maybe for my laptop


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 21, 2009)

none of them are actually "gamer" mice just ones used as that, you can get logitech mice they arnt even labled as "gamer" mice but a lot of gamers use them

these type of mice usually have a high dpi, customisable controls a specific grip and feel, usually extra buttons that are customisable, software, possible gold plated connection eh anyone got anything else to add

im sure you can find that in a non "gamer" branded mouse too so thats why i never call em "gamer"


like how can you get a "gamer" case or a "gamer" set of ram?

EDIT: the only thing i can say is the best way to test it is to use it that way you will be sure of the grip and sentivity instead of relying on a review which may be ones personal feelings or preference
sure reviews will tell if its technical crappy or flimsy but feel and touch are difference


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 21, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> not this argument again LOL, for starters the laser in a gaming mouse is usually a lot more powerful then the standard mouse. which means that buy tuning up the DPi you can have less physical moment for more ingame movement which is crucial for games such as FPS's & even more important for people who love run around with an MG & spray bullets in a random direction & kill 5 people without even looking & then have the crosshairs back to center in less then a blink of an eye.
> 
> People have always argued strongly against 'gaming grade' hardware but the just as many people have argued that gaming gear actually makes a difference. it just depends on the persons own personal tastes & the game hes playing. Ive used a load of standard mice in the past, both the trackball & laser variations but Ive never looked back after i bought a Logitech G7 & later on upgraded to a Logitech G9



Oh god a mouse arguement that I missed  I've been messing about with a mamba for a wee while and I'm underwhelmed


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2009)

Mamba??? the £120-130 mouse?? fuck it man, i want your job. I thought, paying £65 was a lot for a mouse but jesus, £120 you have to be kidding me


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 21, 2009)

Nah man, anymore than £35 - £40 for a keyboard & mouse (set) is more than enough for my liking


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 21, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Mamba??? the £120-130 mouse?? fuck it man, i want your job. I thought, paying £65 was a lot for a mouse but jesus, £120 you have to be kidding me



It's not worth the price. I prefered my MX revolution more. Although it is much more comfortable.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> Nah man, anymore than £35 - £40 for a keyboard & mouse (set) is more than enough for my liking



were talking about just £120-130 for a mouse lol. I think the most expensive K&M set ive bought to date was the old Logitech MX3000 set from Hong Kong. I think that set worked out to roughly around £60+ too. i cant remember. I loved that keyboard but it was costing me a fortune on AA batteries & even my rechargeables werent safe. I bought a pack of what i think were 2500mAh rechargable batteries & they lasted fairly long but by the time my keyboard & mouse set got through them then wouldnt even last 2-3weeks. & thats supposedly another reason why I put my Logitech G7 away. got sick of changing battery packs every 6 hours in the middle of a gun fight.

but the G7 is now for laptop use. - thats if i ever get mind repaired or get a new one....  & my kinda of laptops aint cheap


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

i could use my old logitech optical mouse but i don't like how its really flat,i'm used to the curve for your palm and the small curve on left side for your thumb.
Maybe i should buy another one for £14 or buy a OCZ behemoth from ebuyer for £15.36
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/163802


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2009)

cheap as chips


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

says you and your gundams lol


----------



## Nick259 (Jul 21, 2009)

Alright, count me in. I'm a bit late to the party tho but never too late to join 

I'm Nick..intoduction over, time to bitch and whine!

Credit crunch sucks!!!!!! My rich tea biscuits now cost me £1 when they used to cost 70p :shadedshu, I don't even eat rich tea biscuits but grrrr i'm British!!!!! Although the currency is getting stronger against the USD, about 3 months ago it was £1 = $1.45, now it's £1 = $1.65, but I still think back to the glory days of £1 = $2  oh I need some tea and crackers 

sorry i've been having too much sugar in my tea lately, oh the stress of being British


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

i wish my laptop comes today >.>


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 21, 2009)

britain just sounds like england and then the other parts if something interesting happens

like andy murray is british, but if hes shit of nope thats scottish not that i like tennis that much just an easy example

hope the lappy comes SOON!


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 21, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> i wish my laptop comes today >.>



What lappy did you get ?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> What lappy did you get ?



an HP compaq 6735s paid £315(including postage) on ebay,should get it on thursday or friday


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2009)

I want another Mid range gaming laptop....


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

lol you got yourself a budget for it lol? for £500 you can get a dell studio with a good gfx card


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2009)

nah I currently dont have money to waste at the moment since I lost my job. but since my last laptop cost around £700-800 when i bought it from H.K a 2-3years ago, Im probably looking to spend the same amount.

I know there are some good deals out there. a few HP laptops caught my eye, John Lewis was offering £100 cashback on a few £700-800 laptops. I dont want to get anything from Dell. Im probably gonna get 1 of the lower grade Novatech laptops. they always get great reviews.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

lol i guess everyone loves HP laptops even i am loving mine  i haven't even got it yet but i'm excited even though my comp kills it but its a laptop its got the looks and its portable hehe.
this one not that bad:
http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/HP_Pavilion_DV7-2120sa_652799.html
but i think you should try customising them on the site


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2009)

now that looks good. but that HD 4530 for a 17.3" screen is a bit underpowerd


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

theres this one which has a ati 3450 which is the best mid-range gfxcard according to notebookreviews.

http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/HP_Pavilion_DV5-1213ea_527348.html
B. Low-end and Midrange Video Cards

Even if you are a non-gamer, it is sometimes worth it to get a dedicated video card. A dedicated video card can handle high-definition video decoding, significantly reducing the processor's workload. In addition, it is better to have a dedicated GPU for driving external displays and HDTVs since they will have better performance.

Low-end video cards can be found in notebooks of all sizes. If you are looking for an ultraportable (12” and less), then you probably won't get a dedicated card and don't want one anyway since small notebooks with dedicated video cards can get quite warm, and they drain power.

From lowest to highest performance:


> Nvidia GeForce Go6200
> ATI Mobility Radeon X300
> Nvidia GeForce Go6400
> Nvidia GeForce Go7200
> ...


link: http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=302231


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks like my Mobilty X1600 has been phased out  lawl


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

your X1600 beats it dude,you should stick with your current laptop its in the "performance chart" which is better than the mid-range zone.
C. Performance Video Cards

Now we're talking. Hardcore gamers and those looking for the best visual experience in a 15.4” or smaller notebook should target these cards. They can be found in anything from a 14” to a 17” notebook, and have ample power to play the latest games at the highest settings or close to it. Power consumption is higher than that of the mid-range cards, but still balanced. It is not hard to find a notebook with one of these cards that still has good (2.5+ hours) battery life.

From lowest to highest performance:


> Nvidia GeForce Go6600
> ATI Mobility Radeon X700
> Nvidia GeForce 8400M-GT
> Nvidia GeForce Go7600
> ...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2009)

nah, my old laptops falling apart. its got a few keys missing. & its only 1.66Ghz Core Duo (Yonah - one of the 'first' series of Intel Dual Cores to reach laptops) . not nearly powerful enough.

#1 - Keys missing
#2 - only 1.66Ghz
#3 - the screen on it needs replacing (Very expensive £100+ )
#4 - only 80Gb Hdd
#5 - its bloody heavy after walking around with it on your back for 2-3hrs.

I know a few places that could totally 'revamp' my laptop but its not going to be cheap. even if we keep the same cpu


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 21, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> nah, my old laptops falling apart. its got a few keys missing. & its only 1.66Ghz Core Duo (Yonah - one of the 'first' series of Intel Dual Cores to reach laptops) . not nearly powerful enough.
> 
> #1 - Keys missing
> #2 - only 1.66Ghz
> ...



Would you consider selling it?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> Would you consider selling it?



why?

would you consider buying it?


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 21, 2009)

I would, at the right price ofcourse, I don't need a laptop to do much at all, to be fair, something to use while im in bed or something and can't be bothered to get up and sit at the computer.

EDIT: Whats up with the screen though? and what keys are missing?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2009)

Screen needs replacing as the backlights gone - cant see shit unless you shine a torch on it.

you can probably get a cheap brand new or second hand screen from ebay £80-100 - but the guy at the shop will most likely charge you £20-30 just to put it in.

as for keys.... the Fn & 'K' keys are missing.

I dont play on selling just yet as I still operate this laptop via remote connection. but once I manage to get a new laptop I'l let you know if your still interested.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

anyone want make a laptop clubhouse?? XD


----------



## Triprift (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes id be interested in something like that.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

haha cool,we can discuss about latest laptop components,drivers etc etc anything to do with laptop can go in it.Reconmendation of websites where to buy laptops aswell be good.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 21, 2009)

Then set it up champ.


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 21, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> _*Screen needs replacing as the backlights gone - cant see shit unless you shine a torch on it.
> 
> you can probably get a cheap brand new or second hand screen from ebay £80-100 - but the guy at the shop will most likely charge you £20-30 just to put it in.*_
> 
> ...



 I wouldn't be up for getting a new screen, i was hoping your problem would of been something like a dark patch on the screen.

It would make more sense to buy new rather than repair that one.

Shame


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> I wouldn't be up for getting a new screen, i was hoping your problem would of been something like a dark patch on the screen.
> 
> It would make more sense to buy new rather than repair that one.
> 
> Shame



there is a cheaper option. - Look on sites like gumtree.com & Craiglist for old or broken laptops with the same screen size. I did that for a bit when I was still deciding if I should replace the screen but I was bombarded by Idiots who were charging me upto £100 for a broken laptop. which was a bit of a joke for something that doesnt work.

Id suggest giving it a go. & that way you can haggle too. if £60 for a broken old laptop is too much. offer them £20, your not exactly a novice when it comes to technology too so you could say everything just old as dust & try n get them to sell it at an even lower price.

thats an alternative way.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 22, 2009)

gumtree has some deals but they hardly ever reply to email you WILL have to phone em


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> gumtree has some deals but they hardly ever reply to email you WILL have to phone em



& whats wrong with phoning them? you got free mins on your mobile, I suggest you put them to good use!

.::EDIT::. 

Ive picked up some really good deals on Gum tree - such as my guitar case that looks like a coffin for £5. He wanted £20 for it first but when i saw it, it was pretty scuffed up so


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 22, 2009)

Well that's my main rig been sold off  man I miss it already


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok guys, just talked to Kyle about this and it seems a good idea. Basically, last Sunday i was at Party in the Park. It's a mainstream festival in Leeds. It's a laugh, even though most of the band are shit. However, it'd be a good way for us to meet up, like a UK TPU Meeting!

The festival is from 1pm to 7pm (was this year). 

There's busses from Leeds Trainstation, as it quite a main one in the UK, there'd be no issue getting there.

Just wondering if people would be up for this.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 31, 2009)

Seems like a good idea for some of us, concerts and that type of thing really aren't my thing though (kicked in the knee 4 times and hit in the gut twice by some chav as he was too thick to hit the person he was aiming for), if it isn't obscenely expensive though I'd be up for it. (As in under £50 including tickets, I could probably act like a homeless person and sleep in the park for a night).


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 31, 2009)

if i had money and i wasn't 16 i would definetely go =/


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 31, 2009)

Lol, forgot to add. It's free. Haha.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 31, 2009)

So it depends on the cost of trains/ somewhere to kip then. Kurosagi, you'll be 17 next year probably which is when Moonpig was suggesting this for. I'll probably just get a organise to go myself, persuade my dad it's good value.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 31, 2009)

If anyone REALLY needed somewhere to kip, i could offer. But not alot of people... lol.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 31, 2009)

Like 4 - 5 people. You'd have to be willing to sleep on a floor though. lol


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 31, 2009)

Nah, I'd be fine with a sleeping bag and a park, if it was raining I'd just have to whip out the survival bag!
Anyway, I'm goin' to Scotland for a week at about 4PM for a bit of wild camping, should be good craic. Floors are comfy moonpig!
Edit: £40 for an off peak return, trains never fail to amaze me with the rip off factor (£213 to Salisbury from Newcastle, seriously glad the army's paying for that train ticket and not me).


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 31, 2009)

i'll be 17 this year =p and if its next year i'll see what i can do


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 31, 2009)

Ive been to leeds quite a few times on the train stupidly enough, I had a gf of 2years+ from there, Spent a small fortune on return tickets from london to leeds already its roughly £60-80 return & you have to be up at 3-4am just to make it to the station in time for the first train out since it takes about 3hrs to get there.

funnily enough i saw an add in the paper - coach journeys to leeds as little as £8. its a bit of a joke.... but the only downside - it probably take 4hrs30mins to get there.


I spent such a lot of money trying to make things work & in the end we split after 2 years or so....


.:EDIT:.

it amazes me how some girls can be like that. - she never once visited me in london, but when i was with her in leeds, i took her out for meals n drinks & bought her gifts & crap. I even gave her money to top up her fucking phone & she dumps me. but before you start thinking i was led on - no she wasnt a gold digger. she was nothing like that. but there were other big factors behind why we broke up.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 31, 2009)

she was using you man =/ don't want sound typical stereotype person but i think most british girls these days are all bunch of b*tches and likes using people i.e chinese people to get things they want and then happen to either dump you or cheat on you..this happened to my brother and he totally regretted going out with his ex after 3 years of relationship and spending loads of money on her i mean loads..well i'm not assuming if shes british or chinese but this sounds more like a british girls action than chinese girls.
I don't get why they do it to us asians and not their own culture?? they like torturing us or something and showing their superior race?? i have no clue..

AGAIN i apologise if i said anything racist or something that insulted people i'm just letting out my opinion about british girls these days and the fact i'm chinese and i see this quite a lot.
so please no "your bloody racist kuro!!" comment or anything please 
don't get me wrong i like british girls i just don't like those b*tchy ones that likes using people etc


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 31, 2009)

Your a bloody racist Kuro!!!!!!

lol

Had to....


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 31, 2009)

not really into music festivals 

i was always told to never meet up with strangers especially ones from the internet!


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 31, 2009)

lol.. Im sure non of us are weird. We all seem young-ish.

Only person im weary of is that Kuro... he's a racist :O lol.... j/k


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 31, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> lol.. Im sure non of us are weird. We all seem young-ish.
> 
> Only person im weary of is that Kuro... he's a racist :O lol.... j/k



yeah!! lets kick his head in when we meet up!! fuck u kuro!!! death to kuro!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 31, 2009)

well im glad you understand moonpig lol 
lol to you eclipse haha


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 31, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> well im glad you understand moonpig lol
> lol to you eclipse haha



Im only kidding, dont let these murderers hands fool you, - i wouldnt hurt a fly!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 31, 2009)

yeah i know your only kiddign eclipse  but you know what i mean,we chinese people find relationship very difficult in britain specially with the british girls,which is why most chinese boys just go for the chinese girls


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 31, 2009)

well, I dunno about that. but Ive always preferd something different other then chinese girls. but Im not saying I wouldnt. But ive not really had a real oppotunity to meet any. but its personal preference... speaking of which, do you have a hot older sister?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 31, 2009)

no i don't have any sister lol i only got an older brother


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 31, 2009)

I was gonna say 'He'll do nicely' but somehow i dont think it will work that way.....


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 1, 2009)

anyways..i got a sony ericsson w380i on orange which i accidently locked it by updating its firmware ¬¬.
you think this little thing would let me use my o2 sim card??
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=380144449846


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 1, 2009)

not too sure, that seller seems a little crooked. - just read some of his feedback


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 1, 2009)

i really hate those type of people who send a feedback about item which just says "good delivery" don't even mention if the product works or not..only seen a couple that say it works with their phones


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 1, 2009)

well...If they did recieve the item then theres a big chance that it worked otherwise they would leave negative feedback


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 1, 2009)

thats true but i still would prefer if they did say something about the actual item itself than talk about delivery,isn't that more important to comment on?? the product working or not..what if they posted the feedback soon as they got the item posted to there door and then test it after writing the feedback and realise its not working?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 1, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> thats true but i still would prefer if they did say something about the actual item itself than talk about delivery,isn't that more important to comment on?? the product working or not..what if they posted the feedback soon as they got the item posted to there door and then test it after writing the feedback and realise its not working?



then, them kind of people are stupid to leave feedback on something they havent tested


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm not rascist,i just hate all the fucking immigrants,they should all fuck off back were they came from.Fucking spongeing bastards.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 1, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> then, them kind of people are stupid to leave feedback on something they havent tested



exactly,thats most feedback i see everyday on ebay...they all just talk about the delivery and then say its perfect without even testing it,i always test it and then give feedback


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 1, 2009)

Without sounding racist, +1 to tigger.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 1, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> exactly,thats most feedback i see everyday on ebay...they all just talk about the delivery and then say its perfect without even testing it,i always test it and then give feedback



If i borked the firmware on my W910i, id just take it to a mobile phone unlocking shop & have them 'fix' it. they probably charge you less to unlock it too £5 or at least thats hoe much it is here in my area


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 1, 2009)

the phone unlocking store in my area charges £10+ depending on what phone ¬.¬ and its in town and i can't be bothered to go there right now and wait half an hour for them to unlock it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 1, 2009)

well. I have like 3 phone shops not even 10mins walk away from me. Plus i know the guys that work there but generally - its like £5 in most places ive seen & been to.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 3, 2009)

thats cool lol,what an unexpected guess i went town to go yum cha and i went to my phone shop and they charged me £8 so i got my w380i unlock again yay


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 3, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> thats cool lol,what an unexpected guess i went town to go yum cha and i went to my phone shop and they charged me £8 so i got my w380i unlock again yay



so you can speaks teh chinese then? your parents raised you well!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 3, 2009)

i can speak cantonese fluently but i have like..forget some words sometime because it isn't an everyday word i use and i can't read or write for sh*t lmao,my speaking and listening is fine though


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 3, 2009)

Well for a good 12years of my life i had to give up almost every saturday to learn to read & write it so I can read n write a bit but now where as good as id hope to be lol. Id still be in deep shit if i got lost in H.K by myself! but a lot of signs are also written in english there.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 3, 2009)

i spent 12-13 years of my life wasting my sundays and i just quitted because it was wasting my time because i wouldn't progress any further and i don't want my weekends wasted on it haha


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Aug 6, 2009)

Man I'm so damn hungry, just waiting on my girl so I can grab a chinese takeaway lol 

On takeaways, whats your fave takeaway ? 

I'm addicted to subways lol, only the sub of the day mind, I aint paying £3.20 for a 6" (no jokes please ) 

On my sub roll I always have the same thing, normally ham/turkey or other sub of the day
Lettuce
Tomato
Cucumber
Onion
Sweetcorn
Cheese
Jalepeno'

And topped off with light mayo and chilli sauce  

Sorry I'm hungry lol


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 6, 2009)

tigger said:


> I'm not *racist*,i just hate all the fucking immigrants,they should all fuck off back were they came from.Fucking spongeing bastards.



I bet the percentage of immigrant spongers to British national spongers is very low, i would take an educated guess as a percentage white Brits sponge more. Assylum Seekers do just that tho seek refuge and i am not talking about them thats another story. I dont even know any people on benefits that can survive that long its practically the minimum you can do by (maybe you could get by on it but it wouldn't be fucking fantastic free money). My uncle is a steelfixer and yes he has done it for years and wishes he hadnt started in that trade anyway he lost his job a few month back and damn that unemployment benefit was shit he struggled on it, i dont see why some people think that everyone comes here get free cash and fuck off back to wherever it is because you can hardly live that well on benefits. You just cant come over here and get benefits right away nobody is that fucking stupid.

MOST people i know are just here to support families and i respect that, you try moving to another country learning the language and what its like. All that on top of trying to find a job in a foreign land thats in a economic recession. Its hard enuf for average Brits to find a job anyway. People just have to live somewhere who made a rule that you cant move from wherever your born? Its not just your world deal with it.

How is immigration to the UK different to migration to Canada or Australia for a better life?
You think Immigration is an issue for just the UK? France is full of immigrants too.

You actually sound like a closet racist, get rid off all those Jonny Foreigners! Okay you dont discriminate any type of SKIN TONE you hate all races equally right? like all of em can get out right??? Oh and i bet you think we Scots are scroungers too??? Sure im assuming everything but thats what the BNP does too and Tigger you admitted a while back your a supporter of the BNP.

One question what does sending immigrants back to where the used to live actually achieve?


Why do people make me feel shame when i say hold on, i am the guy who says no to a stupid "joke" if your not meaning anything why say it then?. I hate when people say "chinky" (there isnt even a K in China or Chinese) or "im going to the Pakis" thats like stereotyping Pakistanis saying they all own newsagents! It even goes further to say that all people of a similar skin tone are "Paki" without knowledge of their origin/ancestry.

Saying certain people can stay in the UK and others have to go thats like selective racism its like saying one group is better than another.

*I can debate about politics if you want i just DO not like people trying to justify raw basic discrimination, trying to suggest its a good thing. I think i took this whole thing to far but it gets the message across clear as crystal*


LOL  takeaway/fast food, i went off Subway becasue its just a sandwich and its not really as good for you as they make out i mean i read that they have loads of crap in them i just assumed they did anyway tho when i used to get a Sub now and again. Anyway a sandwich for me is a snack or a light meal not really main course, after i eat a Sub i feel hungry a little later and that is bullshit. I like to eat whatever i havnt had that week or havnt had for a while. If i had fish that week as a proper meal i wont get a chippy see keeps the variety. At Peking House i usually ask for a pancake roll aka spring roll and some sort of fried rice, predicable and boring but thats what i like  There is a takeaway near me that does a nice Shish Kebab damn nice!


----------



## Gzero (Aug 7, 2009)

Glad you set the record straight MilkyWay


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 7, 2009)

PEOPLE OF THE UK!!!!!! I NEED HELP

Does anyone have a Laing pump for sale? As soon as i get one i can finish my loop.

Even if it's links to cheap ones (ebay etc.). I'm not paying over £55 for a new one, no way.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 8, 2009)

On leave from HMS Raleigh, wooooo !


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 8, 2009)

How long you been away? lol


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 8, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> How long you been away? lol



only 2 weeks.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 8, 2009)

ah ok.

Well, you enjoying it? / What you up to?


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 8, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> ah ok.
> 
> Well, you enjoying it? / What you up to?



Well just back from cornwall and was excellent. Erm looking for pc stuff to buy


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 8, 2009)

lol, i ment what do they have you doing.

In the next week or so (depending on my Ebay bids) i'll be putting up:

3 x Akasa Smokey 120mm
2 x Revoltec WhiteLED 120mm
A Xigmatek Dark Knight (New condition, Month-ish old)

Want any of that? lol


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 8, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> lol, i ment what do they have you doing.
> 
> In the next week or so (depending on my Ebay bids) i'll be putting up:
> 
> ...



Hmm don't have a pc at all so need to get one first  

They have us doing loads of physical stuff and drill and kit maintenance.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 8, 2009)

Ah, working you then  

Good good.

Well, i hope you enjoy it! Make the most of it chump.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 10, 2009)

woooooooooooooo finally im back  internet wasn't working since thursday lightning


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 10, 2009)

lighting? when? we havent had any down here for about two -thre weks if more


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 10, 2009)

I had a powercut on Saturday morning, about 2:15am. I was brushing my teeth, and bang. Took me ages to get to my bed, pitch black. Power reset at 2pm


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 10, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> lighting? when? we havent had any down here for about two -thre weks if more



i had about 10mins long of lightning and it fried my wireless router and did something to my modem which got fixed today this morning


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 10, 2009)

ooo its not been to bad down here cold and windy but no lighting




MoonPig said:


> I had a powercut on Saturday morning, about 2:15am. I was brushing my teeth, and bang. Took me ages to get to my bed, pitch black. Power reset at 2pm



i didnt no if i read that right but did you say 2 in the mornin!?!?! where do u work to need to get up that early


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 10, 2009)

Strip club...

Lol, no. I was going to bed. Brush before bed


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 11, 2009)

having no internet for 3 days is so boring =/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I had a powercut on Saturday morning, about 2:15am. I was brushing my teeth, and bang. Took me ages to get to my bed, pitch black. Power reset at 2pm



I had a powercut 2 weeks ago - something big happend just down the road - had the firebrigade & ambulances all over the place & Im guessing they had to take the whole grid out just to be safe because I was on my pc when the screen went black & my pc fell silent. I totally shit my pants. I thought my 3.9Ghz overclock had killed my pc but i saw the funny side of it & picked up the closest item that looked like a walkie talkie & started screaming "BRIDGE TO ENGINE ROOM - GIVE HER ALL YOU'VE GOT!!!!!" I did that for about for 2mins but stopped when my mum & sister started giving me dirty looks...


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 12, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Strip club...
> 
> Lol, no. I was going to bed. Brush before bed



haha i read the first bit an thought awww mint this guy is cool then the last bit an it ruined it lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 27, 2009)

thought i'd bring this thread back alive...well i got my GCSE results today i'm so nervous


----------



## crazy pyro (Aug 27, 2009)

Woke up, had a shower, when I got out of the shower my gran presented me with 4 slices of cheese on toast, almost hurled at the sight of it due to nerves about the bloody things.
I've been trying to get away from results talk and it's all over the bloody news and facebook!


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 27, 2009)

Lol... I wasn't nervous at all. Purely because i knew i was going to college and all the exams count for is getting you in. Considering all you need is 5 x C-A* ... who can't do that?

I finished my History exam with 45mins to go, haha. Still got a B aswell. Would of got higher, but i slacked in my Coursework.

Tbh, after year 9 i gave up on school. I just realized how pointless secondary school is. Year 7 and 8 i was predicted As and A*s.


----------



## plineking (Aug 27, 2009)

is very sexy girl


----------



## crazy pyro (Aug 27, 2009)

I had to get a set of grades that was "not a pisstake for me" (that's a direct quote from my head of year), considering that I almost always get As and Bs in stuff I had to do pretty bloody well to stay at my current school.
5As, 3 Bs, 1 C and 1 A* is definitely good enough for me!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 27, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Lol... I wasn't nervous at all. Purely because i knew i was going to college and all the exams count for is getting you in. Considering all you need is 5 x C-A* ... who can't do that?
> 
> I finished my History exam with 45mins to go, haha. Still got a B aswell. Would of got higher, but i slacked in my Coursework.
> 
> Tbh, after year 9 i gave up on school. I just realized how pointless secondary school is. Year 7 and 8 i was predicted As and A*s.



maybe you was naturally clever...i got 1B and 2 Cs and rest are Ds...


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 27, 2009)

Well I got my GCSE's over a year ago, done a year of 6th form since. Managed to get 12 A-C's in my GCSE's (with a B in music ) but flunked these AS levels. 3 or so months in I just gave up. 

Now, Im off to college to do the same course as moon, becoming an IT practitioner biatch  Then off to the states to do my degree yeeaaahhhh


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 27, 2009)

We should start a club, Kyle 

I went to see Inglorious Basterds last night, awesome movie. Went last wednesday, but it sold out!!! This is at a Cineworld! They'll stop doing orange wednesdays soon, it has to be costing them soooo much.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 28, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> We should start a club, Kyle
> 
> I went to see Inglorious Basterds last night, awesome movie. Went last wednesday, but it sold out!!! This is at a Cineworld! They'll stop doing orange wednesdays soon, it has to be costing them soooo much.



Saw IB twice and was really good. Oh and might be ordering my PC today assuming I've been paid


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 28, 2009)

Thats big news Dr! Remember, thousands of pictures in your worklog pl0x!


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 10, 2009)

I love being a student in the UK.... I just got:

Windows Server 2008 Standard
Windows Visual Basic 2008
Windows Virtual PC 2007

All for free! Thanks Microsoft, Should help with college


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 10, 2009)

You think thats good i might be getting a DSA because i have Aspergers Syndrome, a grant that you dont pay back.

I hate microsoft word 2007 i could claim for it but i wont because its shit. I wonder however if i could claim for Windows 7?

I need minor things like being able to type notes instead of writing them. A flashdrive so i can take work home if i need extra time to work on things. A mouse/keyboard rest a mouse mat ect. A printer. I think you can get stationary and folders and things too.

I can also do tests like exams unit tests in a separate room. Extra exam time too. 

I write strange which is a to do with motory skills, so if someone like me has a decent pen and notebook (of the paper variety lol) it makes life so much easier.

Do you know why companies like Microsoft like to give out free software to students and deals to colleges education places because they want people to learn on its software so they are used to it and are more inclined to buy it due to being able to use it easily. They are hoping that because you used Word that you will continue to use it in work and home.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 10, 2009)

Well, their not fooling me because i DO want to use it. Their stuff is better. I love Office 07, it's ALOT better than the previous versions. Just like Windows 7 is better than XP and Vista.

I think that because i know computers like i do, im getting this stuff for the right reason. It's not like their brainwashing me...

I don't see Adobe giving me an earlier version of Photoshop, or Macromedia giving me Dreamweaver. Their just as useful to someone like me... However, Microsoft does it, so i respect them. 

Also, being a student, i can get Office Ultimate 07 for £45 (ish) and Vista Ultimate for £35!


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 10, 2009)

Alreet guys, wondering if you could help me with something, I'm after some fan grills like those found on the Sunbeam transformer






How ever I would like them to be 120mm, I've not had any joy yet, they don't have to be the exact same but close enough

I ask as I'm going to mod my own Sunbeam Transformer to use 120mm fans instead of 80mm fans.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 10, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Alreet guys, wondering if you could help me with something, I'm after some fan grills like those found on the Sunbeam transformer
> http://www.rbmods.com/Bilder/Articles/Sunbeam/Transformer_case/pic2.jpg
> 
> How ever I would like them to be 120mm, I've not had any joy yet, they don't have to be the exact same but close enough
> ...



a bum question - but have you tried looking in maplins? cuz I know for a fact that they did sell them for a short period of time


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 11, 2009)

in store they didn't have any ....

But you can get them to order stuff in ?

I shall check online  cheers wouldn't of thought of a normal shop!


----------



## Gzero (Sep 11, 2009)

Something like this fit the bill if you can't find what you want? 
http://www.tekheads.co.uk/s/product?product=600400


----------



## Gzero (Sep 11, 2009)

Eclipse have these CS grills:
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=CMS-LFG120-CS-R&af=50


----------



## Gzero (Sep 11, 2009)

Lol I see what you mean, there used to be lots of side window stuff. Now there is almost nothing! 

You could steal this grill from this cheapo psu:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/EZCool-Tornad...s_EH?hash=item2ea7bb2e11&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Although the shape of the ends don't look to good.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 11, 2009)

Maplin had shit all!

Cheers for the links, the EZcool fan grill would work pretty well, but no way am I paying 30 quid just to get a fan grill ha ha.

Also that EZcool psu sells for like 50 quid on ebuyer! cheaky buggers.

As always Eclipse computers main site won't load for me.

.... I might just buy a sheet of shiny metal and try and do some awesome dremel work ...


----------



## Gzero (Sep 11, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I love being a student in the UK.... I just got:
> 
> Windows Server 2008 Standard
> Windows Visual Basic 2008
> ...



How is Server 2008 student related?



Do you even use any of that at college?
Throw VB .net in the bin, it's useless in the real world of programming.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 11, 2009)

google *Dreamspark*

They teach it on my course... so i may aswell have it.

I wont use it at college, but i'll definitely use it in the future


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 11, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> .... I might just buy a sheet of shiny metal and try and do some awesome dremel work ...



a woman who can cook, game & work a dremel?? holy lord!!! marry me!!!


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 11, 2009)

Your thinking of Black Panther, I'm a 19 year old male ha ha


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 12, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Your thinking of Black Panther, I'm a 19 year old male ha ha



oh....ummmm *wonders how to get out of this gracefully*

-______-


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 12, 2009)

I can cook and game too though 

I've been told i look good in a skirt aswell! XD


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 12, 2009)

*slowly backs towards the door & runs for it*


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 12, 2009)

Why does this always happen to me! *cries*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 12, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Why does this always happen to me! *cries*



dont worry, Im sure you'l make a fine gal some day


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 12, 2009)

B-)

Anywhom!

Need a new 775 cooler as I managed to buckle my freezer 7 pro!

Currently looking at Scythe Ninja 2 ( but I'm not sure if this will fit in an antec 900 with side fan)

or the Zalman CNPS9500A-LED Aero Flower this should fit+ it has a leds that match XD

Any other reccomendations the Ninja 2 is my limit budget wise.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 12, 2009)

Ninja II's are awesome! I used to have one and it rocked.

Silent cooling? yes please.

Only spare cooler i have is a stock LGA775 one, and im keeping it incase the loop ever fails.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 12, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> B-)
> 
> Anywhom!
> 
> ...



OCZ Vendetta2's are getting a lot lot cheaper. some can be bought for almost under or around £20 if you can find them - most you expect to pay is around £25. its not a bad cooler for the price but there are better ones out there. 

as for it fitting in the Antec 900. I have a Antec 902 & what i did was cut one of the corners off the fan i attached on the side panel to have it fit in with the cooler no problems at all - they dont even touch. I'l upload a pic in a sec to show you.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ah cheers fella, just bought a OCZ vendetta 2 for 22 pounds including postage : ]

Going to fit a hiperflow 120 mm led fan though 

MMM BLUE GLOW


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 12, 2009)

heres a basic idea - all you need a Jigsaw blade or a Dremel with a cutting disk on.





















a bit of a rough job on my behalf -I dont have a dremel, or sandpaper - all i had was some broken off jigsaw blade that i picked up when I had some builders around building our extension.

once i get into a stable job with constant stable income I will start to invest in tools


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm getting a Dremel for my birthday , but until then mine will be a rough job too 

cheers fella reallyy helpful.

Edit: woo! found 120mm fan grills nearly exact same as sunbeam ones 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Logisys-FG202...0?hash=item35a35fe97c&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177

Pretty expensive because of the shippinh but I might be able to get multi purchase discount or something.

no point buying until I get my dremel though


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 29, 2009)

I smell BBQ


----------



## human_error (Sep 29, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I smell BBQ



Lies! It's way past the UK BBQ watershed...

*goes outside to BBQ some hotdogs*


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 29, 2009)

Gzero said:


> How is Server 2008 student related?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats wat we use at uni except its pro version an it works very well, ill be using it to program a advanced reverb machine in my second year


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 29, 2009)

human_error said:


> Lies! It's way past the UK BBQ watershed...
> 
> *goes outside to BBQ some hotdogs*



lol - you have no idea - honestly!!!  we use to have a polish family living 2 doors down & they use to have a BBQ at least 4 days a week. even when it was RAINING - there would be one of the standing over the BBQ holding a newspaper over his head to soak up the rain while he was cooking his chops.

all weather is bbq weather!!


----------



## human_error (Sep 30, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> lol - you have no idea - honestly!!!  we use to have a polish family living 2 doors down & they use to have a BBQ at least 4 days a week. even when it was RAINING - there would be one of the standing over the BBQ holding a newspaper over his head to soak up the rain while he was cooking his chops.
> 
> all weather is bbq weather!!



Now that's dedication right there! (although it is a given that if you do a BBQ in the UK it will most likely rain, even if there are no clouds in the sky when you start  )


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 10, 2009)

Necropost!

Lets get this going again guys, who remembers those long romantic talks into the early morning?


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 10, 2009)

I just want to remind everyone that the UK rocks !!!


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 10, 2009)

Fly-by smap from a fellow brit


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 5, 2009)

Not a British but I am studying in the UK right now, can I join?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 5, 2009)

I say yes


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 5, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 5, 2009)

Where you from originally? and what you studying?


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 5, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Where you from originally? and what you studying?



Good Question! I am studying A levels, going to uni next year. I am from Brunei, to those who know where (or what, srsly, people ask this question) Brunei is. I am in the UK on scholarship.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 5, 2009)

Fourstaff said:


> Good Question! I am studying A levels, going to uni next year. I am from Brunei, to those who know where (or what, srsly, people ask this question) Brunei is. I am in the UK on scholarship.



Brunei is a miniscule country though no surprise why people have never heard of it. In fact most people don't know where there own country is on a map.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 5, 2009)

Cool,I'm currently saving up money so I can go to college myself : ]


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 5, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Cool,I'm currently saving up money so I can go to college myself : ]



College is free in jockland


----------



## Geofrancis (Dec 5, 2009)

another scot!  we are not alone!


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 5, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> College is free in jockland



For over 18s?


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 5, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> For over 18s?



For everyone.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 6, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> College is free in jockland



Clooege is next to free @ £3000 a year, but living expenses will bury you


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 7, 2009)

*sigh* the days when i attended college - C++, Java & CSS programming & a ton of other crap....


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 7, 2009)

is it just me that everyone i do some category selection in scan i keep getting stupid virgin media search -_-'


----------



## vega22 (Dec 7, 2009)

hey guys aria are stating to give free p+p to forum members so go and sign up 

http://forums.aria.co.uk/index.php

put me down as your referrer and i will give you a cookie


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 7, 2009)

That actually makes Aria prices much more competitive


----------



## Gzero (Dec 7, 2009)

Gibbo at Aria now?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 7, 2009)

yea, i got a PM the other day to join. 

Looks interesting. I'll add it to my list of forums:

TPU (Top)
OCN
Hexus
Aria


----------



## TheCrow (Dec 8, 2009)

Am I the only uk person up @ this hour?


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 8, 2009)

Nope


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 8, 2009)

indeed you are not


----------



## TheCrow (Dec 8, 2009)

Schweet! What about now lol?


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 8, 2009)

TheCrow said:


> Schweet! What about now lol?



Still here.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 8, 2009)

I might be quitting college  not that i want to but i missed so much work its too much.
SAAS pay your fee's in Scotland, im not sure but not everyone qualifies for SAAS funding.

FINALLY got Win7 running! The upgrade failed so i just backed up the data that i needed, it didnt delete anything as it was upgrade. Its pretty decent i like how you can preview a song in media player apart from minor stuff it uses less ram and the whole system seems more stable although i think windows update fuberd my Vista install so it might just be that lol.

BTW this Lancool K-62 is a beast.

Dont call Scotland JOCKLAND especially if you are a feckin Scot (i wish i had a facepalm smiley). Reminds me of a milk advert i saw in the USA it stereotyped Scotland something rotten, had a ginger big bearded guy in full highland dress with kilt, tossing a caber near a loch and a castle with a highland cow in the scene. I have no idea WTF that had to do with milk but that's those Yanks for ya.

Christmas around the corner...  Its 3:40 am ROFL!


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 8, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> I might be quitting college  not that i want to but i missed so much work its too much.
> SAAS pay your fee's in Scotland, im not sure but not everyone qualifies for SAAS funding.
> 
> FINALLY got Win7 running! The upgrade failed so i just backed up the data that i needed, it didnt delete anything as it was upgrade. Its pretty decent i like how you can preview a song in media player apart from minor stuff it uses less ram and the whole system seems more stable although i think windows update fuberd my Vista install so it might just be that lol.
> ...



 it's the name I came up for the scottish in hms raleigh  we were all saying jock power and shit like that. What you studying at college anyway ?


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 8, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> it's the name I came up for the scottish in hms raleigh  we were all saying jock power and shit like that. What you studying at college anyway ?



JOCK POWER! Then i can imagine some jakey with a can of super tennents! Lol

HND technical support, Computing basically. It was like general support and hardware the other ones are programming and networking and i was like bugger that to those.

Hmmmn maybe i over reacted a bit but at least i got to give a story about a stupid American advert


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 8, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> JOCK POWER! Then i can imagine some jakey with a can of super tennents! Lol
> 
> HND technical support, Computing basically. It was like general support and hardware the other ones are programming and networking and i was like bugger that to those.
> 
> Hmmmn maybe i over reacted a bit but at least i got to give a story about a stupid American advert



I wouldn't give up because you missed a bit mate just keep going and I think you'll end up picking it up whatever you missed.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 8, 2009)

HND technical support, aye?

I'm doing a National Diploma for IT Practitioners (Programming, Support, System Analysis, Database, Networking, Web Design and Business)

Should help me get a random computing job


----------



## Gzero (Dec 8, 2009)

Word of warning guys, make sure you get some valuable experience. Getting the qualifications is great, but the HR people are stupid and only pick people with experience (where are we supposed to get that from if they keep picking those who have it).

Also helps if you know someone lol.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 8, 2009)

Gzero said:


> Word of warning guys, make sure you get some valuable experience. Getting the qualifications is great, but the HR people are stupid and only pick people with experience (where are we supposed to get that from if they keep picking those who have it).
> 
> Also helps if you know someone lol.



Christ tell me about it. Doesn't matter that I was an AET they'd rather pick someone who has experience.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement everyone was like thats a lot to catch up on Kieran... guidance tutor was like yah just drop a few classes and sit it again next year, fuck doing 3 years! Nobody gives a fuck either at Cardonald, i know its college but there is a student support and i have a guidance tutor. No one checks like why are you off? are you coming back? how can we help?... then when i did go back i was like duh wtf?! do i do, yes i did ask and it was like riddles they gave for answers, apart from like 2 sound lecturers whos work seemed easy to catch up on so that was a bit ironic.

Missed a few months yeah must've been at least between or more than 3 or 2 months i was off! Few weeks straight off then went in for a few days, missed a week... yeah in at really erratic times and then long periods of being off so thats how ive missed a lot.

The work doesnt seem complex to understand its just there is a lot of solid stuff i cant memorise.
COMPUTER ARCHITECTUR!!!:shadedshu i hate that class not that i don't find it interesting that its one load of complex stuff in one go and i only been in a few times so i miss the bulk of the work for it.

(I just looked it up because all the work apart from notes written on board or lectures are put onto blackboard an online system i can log into)

Computer Architecture
LO2 includes
Part A: Elements of CPU - Including Control Unit, ALU, Timing and Control, Memory, I/O Devices and Buses (Control, Data and Address).
Part B: Different Memory Types: RAM, ROM, DRAM, PROM, SRAM, EPROM and Flash Memory.
Part C: Polling & Interrupts.
Part D: Sequence of events when using system bus.
Part E: Interpret Graphical Information

Now the class is onto LO3 and i havnt been in for that class since i went back either.

I was off with personal problems so it wasnt like i was just being lazy lol although it seems like that.

Yeah a second cousin of mine works in Stow College and he said that even tho some people have the qualifications its not even enough you have to have the extra quals and experience, hardly see him its a distant relative tbh so i cant ask for help.

I dont even know why i bother telling you guys why im fuberd at college...


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 9, 2009)

Kieran, life is about how much $h!+ you can take, the more you can take, the better you will become at the end of it. Dont give up, its for weaklings with no spine.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 9, 2009)

Ask some people on here. Lemonadesoda knows a shitload about computer architecture and I guess alot of other people here do. I'd stick at it and try pass the exams even if you don't think you can do it you might be surprised.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 9, 2009)

I might see then, lol if someone had said that weeks ago i would have more time to do everything.
Im still going through some shit so i need to get that sorted, if i was feeling 100% id be all over it.

I need to get a better internet connection soon as i move home im upgrading the connection or moving to Virgin, my bro has a special box for Virgin if you know what i mean rofl.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 9, 2009)

I just got a letter from forth valley college saying I've been accepted for an interview regarding the course I applied for in HND computing technical support


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 9, 2009)

anyone seeing paramore this friday or saturday i forgot the date lol.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 9, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I just got a letter from forth valley college saying I've been accepted for an interview regarding the course I applied for in HND computing technical support



thats the course i was doing... you wont be able to start untill next august tho they dont start in january


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> thats the course i was doing... you wont be able to start untill next august tho they dont start in january



Yeah I guessed that. I applied for an 18 week course in february for Microsoft Certified Desktop Suport Technician.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 17, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Yeah I guessed that. I applied for an 18 week course in february for Microsoft Certified Desktop Suport Technician.



That sounds good, in that field apparently you need extra qualifications or experience, i could have done CISCO networking as an extra while i was at college and next year do something from microsoft as an extra.
I left college, not feeling too good so puts me off all the work, heads not straight at the moment.

Just gonna try enjoy the holidays then think about wtf i want to do

DrPepper sounds like you have a good plan.

Nothing much happenin recently the holidays are boring this year.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 17, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> That sounds good, in that field apparently you need extra qualifications or experience, i could have done CISCO networking as an extra while i was at college and next year do something from microsoft as an extra.
> I left college, not feeling too good so puts me off all the work, heads not straight at the moment.
> 
> Just gonna try enjoy the holidays then think about wtf i want to do
> ...



Knowing my luck the plan will go to shit.


----------



## vega22 (Dec 17, 2009)

@gzero

yea he is m8, winds of change they are a blowing 

and it smells gooooood


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowing over here woo


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 17, 2009)

snowing this afternoon whilst i was cutting the tree! FUCKING COLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love snow


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 17, 2009)

It snowed here earlier, so me and my mum brang in the beer, didn't want it to pop!


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 18, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> It snowed here earlier, so me and my mum brang in the beer, didn't want it to pop!



usually we leave the beer out to get it cold but never heard of it poping

snowed here today a bit nothing major didnt really settle, tons of ice tho friends car has a layer on the roof


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 18, 2009)

It snowed 0.00000001mm here


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 18, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> usually we leave the beer out to get it cold but never heard of it poping
> 
> snowed here today a bit nothing major didnt really settle, tons of ice tho friends car has a layer on the roof



Weaker beer has more water so expands more 

Was Carlsberg D:


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 21, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Weaker beer has more water so expands more
> 
> Was Carlsberg D:



LOL, watery beer right i understand now, like Tennents or Stella (MUCK!)

EDIT: Snowed??? lol more like slush in Glasgow, all the snow melted and there is tons of ice. I put my foot in a giant pot hole which i thought was solid ground lol.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 24, 2009)

I said i wasn't coming on for a while but damn AlexP site is gonna be great. Just checking out the sorta beta site.

Steam Christmas Deals are the Shiznit!
Got a few games £20 worth of games really.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 24, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> I said i wasn't coming on for a while but damn AlexP site is gonna be great. Just checking out the sorta beta site.




Shuuush


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 24, 2009)

Loving this season / weather.

Only downside, shoes get wet... cold feet 

black bin liner + hill + snow = better than sledge.


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 24, 2009)

I know how you feel about the shoes, spent an hour waiting at the station last week while the snow covering my shoes defrosted, bloody freezing!
Bin bags are fun but it you catch them on something they're screwed, survival bags are preferable for me (also I keep one on the side of my rucksack so when I'm halfway up a hill I'll have it with me )


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 24, 2009)

Bin Bags are cheaper and i have millions at home tho.

Going down a nice, clean grass hill... im fine 

I was doing this at 1am btw... oh yea!


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 24, 2009)

I've been running around skidding on it 

Best skid so far, 15 foot!

I challenge YOU!


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Xmas all!!

And, Panther, accepted


----------



## Triprift (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry christmas you crazy brits.


----------



## human_error (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 25, 2009)

merry xmas to you all


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry xmas

Check out the steam deals going on everyday they are fecking crazy.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 27, 2009)

does anyone want be the last guy to do the 4 pack for L4D2??  anyone watch top gear.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 27, 2009)

I watched it - it was hilarious


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 28, 2009)

Anyone going to Embankment to watch pretty lights during new year?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 28, 2009)

Possibly - Might cycle into london. but there could be a lot of traffic


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 28, 2009)

We don't have any big events up here... might have to get some fireworks and celebrate it myself!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 1, 2010)

happy new year guys.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 1, 2010)

Happeh new year!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 1, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Happeh new year!



chinese new year for us freedom in February  get the red envelope yeah!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 1, 2010)

yay!! more money!!


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy new year motherfockers  Man I've been standing outside for two hours waiting on a taxi and it's like minus 6 degrees


----------



## Triprift (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy new years to yas and yeah enjoy ya glorious British weather.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 1, 2010)

Triprift said:


> Happy new years to yas and yeah enjoy ya glorious British weather.



Enjoy it  It's cold enough to freeze the balls off a polar bear.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 1, 2010)

Hope everyone had a good night last night, I sure as hell did although the weather certainly made getting home interesting!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 1, 2010)

crazy pyro said:


> Hope everyone had a good night last night, I sure as hell did although the weather certainly made getting home interesting!



a few drinks, a few ladies & a pimp wagon


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 1, 2010)

Bro to ho ratio at my party was pitiful as 2 of the girls got turned back by the weather as they couldn't get up the road to my mate's house. Doctor Who was certainly worth the wait!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 6, 2010)

Its snowing in London. I pity the Scots and Welsh, they must be buried under 9000+ mm of snow.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm beginning to resent the snow.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 6, 2010)

Beginning? My friend's facebook status from last week sums it up perfectly. "Hello snow, you've made things all christmassy and traditional, now you're just being a pain F*** OFF!"


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 6, 2010)

Now that's harsh, asking the snow to go away after it has done its job. How would you feel when your boss fires you after you have done an admirable piece of work?


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 6, 2010)

It's like inviting someone to a party as they help make it a good laugh, they've got to drunkenly stagger home at some point,


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 6, 2010)

at this point i don't like the snow due to the fact i can't have my driving lessons.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 6, 2010)

I would love to see snow ive actually apart from in photos and on tv never seen it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 6, 2010)

it is indeed a beauty site to see snow,but sometimes annoying when you want do stuff.
and when its all cleared and say your in car at night with head light beams on,you see like crystal glittery on the road surface because of the ice.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 6, 2010)

Heres what we in Adelaide have in store for us till Monday.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 6, 2010)

You want the snow to leave? WHY!?!?! 

Got the week off college, been sliding down hills. It brings the best out in people. Snow rules! Beats epic sun.

*Iam a skier however.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 6, 2010)

Moonpig, I'm still on christmas holidays! People are demanding of me if I've got a contingency plan for if the train to london on friday is cancelled due to the snow, no I haven't got a bloody plan B.
Snow is good if you live near your mates and a decent hill which hasn't had the snow compacted too badly, hmmm, thursday afternoon I might organise some bin bagging .


----------



## Triprift (Jan 6, 2010)

Christmas holidays you lucky mongrel i rekon ive had it once in the last 10 years.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 6, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> You want the snow to leave? WHY!?!?!
> 
> Got the week off college, been sliding down hills. It brings the best out in people. Snow rules! Beats epic sun.
> 
> *Iam a skier however.



i want it to leave just because i want my driving lesson and my parents can go to work earn money and give me pocket money.

Only thing i like about snow is no school but then its not snowing right now in my town.


----------



## Gzero (Jan 6, 2010)

Snow Snow go away, come back when work doesn't ask me to come in at 7am, kthnx curtesy call at 7am anyone? xD


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 6, 2010)

Gzero said:


> Snow Snow go away, come back when work doesn't ask me to come in at 7am, kthnx curtesy call at 7am anyone? xD



Wow the snow must be really bad for you and pepper since you both live in Scotland,isn't the temperature like -15C over there.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 7, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Wow the snow must be really bad for you and pepper since you both live in Scotland,isn't the temperature like -15C over there.



When's it not -15  It's still about 4 inch of snow where i live.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 7, 2010)

anyone actually no if this snows meant to be gettin worse, stay for a while as it is, or startin to go coz ive heard stuff of poeple say all different things and weather reports can never be trusted


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 7, 2010)

Im not sure about london - but supposedly we're meant to be getting more snow this week. I went out on my bike yesterday - went to the bottom of my road then back indoors lol it wasnt very safe out there.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 7, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> anyone actually no if this snows meant to be gettin worse, stay for a while as it is, or startin to go coz ive heard stuff of poeple say all different things and weather reports can never be trusted



Well according to BBC weather it snow again on Saturday and Sunday in my area and more next week.
So i am having a guess it just keep getting worse,roads are already dangerous at this minute.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 7, 2010)

i was a bit worried about that, im from blackpool so never realy get snow like here in huddersfield yea it snows but never sticks, here its nearly half way up your leg. Ive never had to drive in conditions like this before, its a sharp learning curve i can say that


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 7, 2010)

its starting to snow in london..


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 7, 2010)

luckily its stopped here not meltin or out tho


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 7, 2010)

I have just noticed various websites selling i3 now,think its worth the money?? lol.

Well anyways i find it nice its snowing early but it sucks since its bad for a lot of people who need to go work and need travel in this poor conditions.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 7, 2010)

personally I wouldnt go i3 - I would rather go i5 & overclock the crap out of it to 4ghz


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 7, 2010)

could you guys list me decent uk based online stores for comp stuffs? other then ebuyer n ebay lol


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 7, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=111805
There you go!


----------



## human_error (Jan 8, 2010)

snow's still about 4 inches thick here and there's more snow forecast for the weekend.

This post is really just an excuse to post this awesome sat pic of the UK taken on the 7/1/10 :


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 8, 2010)

human_error said:


> snow's still about 4 inches thick here and there's more snow forecast for the weekend.
> 
> This post is really just an excuse to post this awesome sat pic of the UK taken on the 7/1/10 :
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100108/_47061196_greatbritainjpg.jpg








it will be a cold day in hell my friend....


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 8, 2010)

well i feel rather embarased saying this but i managed to over-heat my engine and blow a radiator hose, in winter.... :shadedshu

in all fairness this is my first winter driving and i thought i had enough anti-freeze.. obviously not


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 8, 2010)

Am i still the only one loving this weather?

7 inches here


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 8, 2010)

Its about 4 here, no more snow though.

Blast it!


----------



## human_error (Jan 8, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Am i still the only one loving this weather?



Nope - i'm loving the snow too 

Best snow in my lifetime by far (22 years), i hope we get more tbh (as long as it doesn't delay my nexus one delivery as it did my 5970 :shadedshu )


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 8, 2010)

Not enough snow (to close the schools) here down in London. Hoping for more snow.


----------



## computertechy (Jan 8, 2010)

human_error said:


> Nope - i'm loving the snow too
> 
> Best snow in my lifetime by far (22 years), i hope we get more tbh (as long as it doesn't delay my nexus one delivery as it did my 5970 :shadedshu )



i bet it was you who snatched up the last 5970!!! 

where u getting em from mate??

MORE SNOW AND NO WORK FTW!!!

our council is soo f****** lazy.... they just dumped the grit in massive piles on hill's

thank F*** my transit has traction control


----------



## human_error (Jan 8, 2010)

computertechy said:


> i bet it was you who snatched up the last 5970!!!
> 
> where u getting em from mate??
> 
> ...



hehe yeah - i got mine from overclockers.co.uk  - i paid for a xfx 5970 standard edition but because of the delays in them getting in stock they gave me a xfx5970 black edition instead 

I live in the countryside so there are no gritters out here, been trapped at home since the snow hit, oh well


----------



## computertechy (Jan 8, 2010)

human_error said:


> hehe yeah - i got mine from overclockers.co.uk  - i paid for a xfx 5970 standard edition but because of the delays in them getting in stock they gave me a xfx5970 black edition instead
> 
> I live in the countryside so there are no gritters out here, been trapped at home since the snow hit, oh well



LMAO it was you!!!!

how you liking the card?

looks like you will be using it quite frequently over the weekend mate... hehe
make sure u have plenty of food and water. if not u could always melt some snow....but dont melt the yellow stuff 

.Seriously be careful.


----------



## human_error (Jan 8, 2010)

computertechy said:


> LMAO it was you!!!!
> 
> how you liking the card?
> 
> ...



Card's pretty good (tons better than my 4870x2) - word of warning though the overvolt tool doesn't save settings so if you shutdown/statup again and left the card overclocked in the CCC then you get system lockups as soon as the CCC starts to load as even if it's in 2D mode it crashes the drivers if running on stock voltage and 3d clocks set too high (i don't now why - xfx know of the issue and wont fix it anytime soon  )

I'm currently trying to use msi afterburner but that doesn't have the ram voltage controls :shadedshu


----------



## computertechy (Jan 8, 2010)

seems to me to be some fail from ATI driver Dev. Similar stuff happened to the 4800 series on release as well.

shouldn't really need to overclock the card anyway 

have fun with your 5970 buddy


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 8, 2010)

crazy pyro said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=111805
> There you go!



only just noticed your post cheers man


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 8, 2010)

Cold and bored lads, and the snow is melting.

D:


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 8, 2010)

It's actually snowing again here! Whoop whoop.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 8, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> It's actually snowing again here! Whoop whoop.




Oh with any luck that means I'll get some in 4-5 hours


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 8, 2010)

I hate the snow i fell on my ass carrying two bottles of sprite


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 8, 2010)

It was the Sprite, sprites that did it!


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 8, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> It was the Sprite, sprites that did it!



Sprite replaced my blood. 

Infact now I think about it; sprite ruined a game of l4d for me yesterday


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 8, 2010)

Im under a lot of stress....last monday - I took 1 of my 4870s back to the shop for RMA. after a bit of a chat with them & joking around that I hope sapphire send me a 5870 back - the guy bought it up that they could just send me back a 5770 if they cant find any 4870s 

I should get the card back by the end of next week some time (at least thats what the guy in the shop said) but im still worried....

I may have to sell my remaining 4870 for a 5770 for crossfire.... or just sell them both & get a 5850


----------



## human_error (Jan 8, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im under a lot of stress....last monday - I took 1 of my 4870s back to the shop for RMA. after a bit of a chat with them & joking around that I hope sapphire send me a 5870 back - the guy bought it up that they could just send me back a 5770 if they cant find any 4870s
> 
> I should get the card back by the end of next week some time (at least thats what the guy in the shop said) but im still worried....
> 
> I may have to sell my remaining 4870 for a 5770 for crossfire.... or just sell them both & get a 5850



Or sell the 5770 and buy a used 4870 for a lot less, thus making a profit


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 8, 2010)

human_error said:


> Or sell the 5770 and buy a used 4870 for a lot less, thus making a profit



blah, I hate buying pre-used hardware. but we shall see.

a 5770 is less powerful cuz of the 128bit memory interface right??


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 8, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> blah, I hate buying pre-used hardware. but we shall see.
> 
> a 5770 is less powerful cuz of the 128bit memory interface right??



LOL check the new 3d06 bench thread, I have just hit 28k with 2 x 5770's 

The mem oc's like a dream making up for the 128bit bus


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 8, 2010)

well I'll see what happends. anyway - I'l definitely bench both 4870's 'if' i ever get it back.

But i thought 3d06 didnt support duel or crossfired cards??


----------



## computertechy (Jan 9, 2010)

yea 06 does, well their is a difference when i enable and disable crossfire anyway 


been snowing like hell in Brighton today, has just stopped, have -4.3.c on a calibrated temp gauge  *damn cold out their*

EDIT: sorry to hear about your 4870 freedom  hope it works out


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 9, 2010)

its snowing yet AGAIN tonight and tomorow >_>


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 9, 2010)

Thats good matey, looks like no college on Monday! OH YEA!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 9, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Thats good matey, looks like no college on Monday! OH YEA!



And risk of not getting money and food from our parents to feed us=BAD


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 9, 2010)

my rooms FREEZING without my missing 4870....its usually fairly warm in here but 1 4870 doesnt cut it....

damn you global warming maybe I should turn the fan on my remaining 4870 down so temps are sitting just under 50-60c - its just sitting above 40'c right now


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

Do you mean off?

If you do, your room will probably will colder as the heat will just stay in the case instead of going out in your room.

Fans and heatsinks don't make things colder just move where the heat is.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 9, 2010)

Im talking about the fan on the graphics card - not the ones on the case - got 5 fans on my 902.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 9, 2010)

at first i thought global warming is doing this but when i think about it again,isn't global warming about temperature getting hotter and not colder?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im talking about the fan on the graphics card - not the ones on the case - got 5 fans on my 902.




I know, reread your post though, you say 

"turn the fan on my remaining 4870 "


It can mean two things, either changing the fan to suck or blow depending on how it was before, to TURN the fan.


Or to turn the fan ON, which makes no sense, why would you have it off 


Science lesson Kuro!

Warm whether causes cold wether, heat turns water into water vapor, water vapor turns into clouds, clouds block out sun, temperature drops.

so if the planet gets TO hot then we block out enough heat ( like a reverse blanket) that its cold enough to snow, and snow reflects light making the situation worse.

The last major ice age had a global warming before it 



Not saying we're having an iceage now though, its not been hot enough to cause an iceage yet.

Sorry for simplified explanation, I'm better ex explaining things vocally, by writing skills are sub-par!


----------



## human_error (Jan 9, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> *The last major ice age had a global warming before it
> *



Every ice age has had warmer environments beforehand - the temperatures on earth are in a constant cycle going from hot>cool>ice age>warm > hot etc and has happend a lot of times throughout time.

We are still on our way out of a mini-ice age in medieval times too 

As to the problem of your room being too cool you need to get yourself a 4870x2...that'll make things nice and toasty


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

I was just making it simple chum : ]

 I watched a documentary about icages about 6 years ago that just won't leave my head ha ha


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 9, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I know, reread your post though, you say
> 
> "turn the fan on my remaining 4870 "
> 
> ...



sorry, my hands get so cold they wont type correctly so I missed out words - but you were probably reading my erroneus post while i was in the middle of making the edits.

If i turned the fan off - I dont think the card would just sit at 50-60'c come on, its common sense. but the idea is, turning the fan down so it creates more heat & so my case fans exhaust the warm air out meaning a warmer room.

thats been the general thing 'to do' when it gets cold every Xmas - if its cold i boot the pc on & it warms my room.

X1800XT & 939 CPU = very hot
8800GTS (G92) & O/C X2 3800+ = fairly hot
2x4870's & O/C 9550 = very/fairly hot

Heatwaves suck - I remember that 1 summer when I had a FX-55 clawhammer & the X1800XT the GPU started artifacting because my room gets so bloody humid & stuffy in my room during the day & at night partially because I have hot water pipes right underneath my floor so it kinda 'bakes' the carpet...

at night it gets real stuffy because I keep the windows closed as I tend to have problems with Mosquito's since my room faces the garden,

it got so hot on my FX-55 that I was literally worried about it & also my X1800XT which was hitting 70'c-90'c even with the fan at 80-90% 

resorted to running the pc with the sidepanel off but that didnt really help an aweful lot so in the end I just forked out £300 for a tripple fan waterkit which pretty much solved the issues. but my mobo would still report chipset/VRM temps cuz that wasnt included in the loop - but it was great while It lasted anyway.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

That's not hot it works fella XD

It doesn't create more heat, you move the heat out the case into your room faster by turning all fans up to max!



How ever my case has an interesting effect when I sit next to it, it moves so much air that it pulls WARMTH from me then dumps that in the room instead.

Get so cold unless I'm wrapped up lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 9, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> That's not hot it works fella XD
> 
> It doesn't create more heat, you move the heat out the case into your room faster by turning all fans up to max!l



ummm It does - & turning all the fans to max would mean the pc 'syncronises' with the current room temperature because the parts inside dont even have time to heat up.

turning all the fans up just makes the pc cooler & 30x more noisey so whats the point of just moving cool air around for the sake of moving it??

as i said - my 4870 is sitting at 45-40'c tuning the fans up would mean it goes to 25-30'c & that means no heat & if there is any heat being exhausted outside the case then its probably gonna take a while to warm my room up


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 11, 2010)

F*ck yes no more snow please


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 11, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ummm It does - & turning all the fans to max would mean the pc 'syncronises' with the current room temperature because the parts inside dont even have time to heat up.
> 
> turning all the fans up just makes the pc cooler & 30x more noisey so whats the point of just moving cool air around for the sake of moving it??
> 
> as i said - my 4870 is sitting at 45-40'c tuning the fans up would mean it goes to 25-30'c & that means no heat & if there is any heat being exhausted outside the case then its probably gonna take a while to warm my room up



The components generate the same amount of heat no matter what speed the fan runs at, up the fan speed and it ejects more of the warmth into the surrounding room. 
I don't even use central heating in my room in winter, I just whack the PC on and downstairs my dad whacks the plasma on, if it's really cold he'll leave the PS3 idling.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 11, 2010)

crazy pyro said:


> The components generate the same amount of heat no matter what speed the fan runs at, up the fan speed and it ejects more of the warmth into the surrounding room.
> I don't even use central heating in my room in winter, I just whack the PC on and downstairs my dad whacks the plasma on, if it's really cold he'll leave the PS3 idling.





Thank you sah, you saved me typing, I like that


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 11, 2010)

I heard weather is going to be much better this week.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 11, 2010)

how can you say it generates the same amount of heat no matter what?? if you turn the fan up - more cold air gets pushed across the HS thus keeping the hardware cool or cooling down to a point where it generates little to no heat and at the same time freezing cold air is being vented into & out of the case.

Or it could be that my parts dont heat up that much at all


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 11, 2010)

Quite fine, I've had to explain to my dad how it works that many times that it takes a couple of seconds to explain it now!


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 11, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> how can you say it generates the same amount of heat no matter what?? if you turn the fan up - more cold air gets pushed across the HS thus keeping the hardware cool or cooling down to a point where it generates little to no heat and at the same time freezing cold air is being vented into & out of the case.
> 
> Or it could be that my parts dont heat up that much at all





Think of it this way.

100ws of heat is in the head of a pin, you touch that pin to someone and shit damn it will burn them.

Now imagine teh same 100w, but like something the size of an average heatsink, now its cool to touch even though it has the same amount of energy.

When you use fans or heatsinks this is what you are doing, putting the same amount of energy over a greater area, be it the air or be it a heatsink/water what ever.




So you see things feel colder because the amount of energy is distributed over a greater area.



SO having a big heatsink + fans on high speed, will make the process more efficient, even though the processor is still generating x amount of heat energy.



Sorry if this is confusing, I can't write for shit.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 11, 2010)

Think about it like this:
The heat produced is a gas produced in a chemical reaction.
The efficiency of the cooling system is the diameter of the tube leading out of the reaction container.
No matter the diameter of the tube the same amount of gas is produced, however in the same amount of time a smaller amount of gas would be released through a tube with 5mm diameter than a tube with 10mm diameter.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 11, 2010)

crazy pyro said:


> Think about it like this:
> The heat produced is a gas produced in a chemical reaction.
> The efficiency of the cooling system is the diameter of the tube leading out of the reaction container.
> No matter the diameter of the tube the same amount of gas is produced, however in the same amount of time a smaller amount of gas would be released through a tube with 5mm diameter than a tube with 10mm diameter.





Well you certainly do have the explanation down to a tee, nice and simple!

Can't hopefully that makes it clear.


----------



## human_error (Jan 13, 2010)

gah even more snow 

I'd be happy if i didn't have a couple of deliveries due today and if my car isn't booked in for an emergancy recall fix tomorrow...

Still when i look outside i see this:







(sorry that image made me lol earlier, thought i'd share the fun)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 13, 2010)

human_error said:


> gah even more snow
> 
> I'd be happy if i didn't have a couple of deliveries due today and if my car isn't booked in for an emergancy recall fix tomorrow...
> 
> ...



All the snow has cleared up here in Great Yarmouth


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 13, 2010)

Well, im annoyed now. Last monday to friday the snow was awesome, it was snow. Now it's just slush with ice. I either want snow again, or clear paths!

Argh, everyone looks like penguins walking.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 13, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Well, im annoyed now. Last monday to friday the snow was awesome, it was snow. Now it's just slush with ice. I either want snow again, or clear paths!
> 
> Argh, everyone looks like penguins walking.



Im the same, I dont mind nice thick snow.  But I hate having to walk around like a tw@ for fear of going arse over tit on the ice


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 16, 2010)

finally no more snow and ice


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 16, 2010)

+1 on that. 3 days ago, snow. Yesterday, slush in the morning and clear this afternoon.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 16, 2010)

UNGGGGGGGGGGGGGG anyone else finding life a drag?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 16, 2010)

i find life freezing right now.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm finding it a drag, that's due to be treated like a joke by people I do favours for all of the time though.
Newcastle still has snow, I guess that's what we get for being up north.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 29, 2010)

Just had a mad 30 mins of random snowfall here (worcs)  it came as quickly as it went too, oh well least were not having anything like we had 2 weeks ago. 

I dont mind I get to work from home, but I cant see the mrs cause it was too bad to drive in 

Whats everyone got planned for the weekend ? I think a few bottles of wine with my mrs tonight, takeaway and some excercise to work all those calories off afterwards is in order


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 29, 2010)

Going for a lan party (actually, next door) and game my night away. And sleep the morning away due to all those gaming. We had random snowfall here too, the sky is blue and snow just came down, but its very light. (you can see a few flakes here an there)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 30, 2010)

Snow as far as the eye can see - yaarrrrrr!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 30, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Going for a lan party (actually, next door) and game my night away. And sleep the morning away due to all those gaming. We had random snowfall here too, the sky is blue and snow just came down, but its very light. (you can see a few flakes here an there)



You sure it wasn't hailing? Thats what i saw in my school,it was nice and sunny and all you see is "snow" but it was actually hailing lol.

How is your laptop anyway dude


----------



## KieX (Feb 11, 2010)

Thought I'd drop by to see if any of you fellow brits know where I can buy:

*drum roll*

Isopropyl (Rubbing) Alcohol. But the bottle type rather than spray can or wipes.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 11, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> You sure it wasn't hailing? Thats what i saw in my school,it was nice and sunny and all you see is "snow" but it was actually hailing lol.
> 
> How is your laptop anyway dude



Laptops awesome! The palmrest does not get hot enough to warm my coffee (big plus there) and in the graphics department, I can actually finish the unigine benchmark! (ok the score is very low but it didn't bluescreen). My only gripe is that the touchpad is overly sensitive and whenever I accidently brush against it, have to readjust my cursor. All thanks to your suggestion and my impulsive buying 

KieX, try http://www.mistral.ie/details.php?code=R3002&gclid=COTbr7Gu658CFc9i4wodTg2gXQ, not too sure its what you are looking for. Otherwise, https://extranet.fisher.co.uk/insight2_uk/mainSearch.do?keywords=isopropyl alcohol. J/k  Try your nearest hardware store or Boots instead, they might have some.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 6, 2010)

Hmm this appeared to disappear from the club forum, welcome back brits


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 6, 2010)

I will be off to a Far Far Away Land in a week's time where internet is a luxury and not a necessity and back again in sept for the next school term


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 6, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> I will be off to a Far Far Away Land in a week's time where internet is a luxury and not a necessity and back again in sept for the next school term



Oh yea where is that? meh I will be working through most of summer


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 6, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Oh yea where is that? meh I will be working through most of summer



Its my secret hideout  I might be working, depending on whether anyone wants me


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 6, 2010)

Oooo.. was looking for this abit back.

Thanks NdMk2o1o.

How is evreyone? Enjoying the weather?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 6, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Oooo.. was looking for this abit back.
> 
> Thanks NdMk2o1o.
> 
> How is evreyone? Enjoying the weather?



Too damn hot in my office, need to be out enjoying the summer 

On a plus note I am getting me a chinese scooter in a few weeks 

http://www.chinesemotorcycledealers.co.uk/HT125T-9.html

Should be fun while the weathers nice


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 6, 2010)

I wonder what your job is, NdMk, other than crying perpetually that Liverpool keeps on losing (and the season haven't started yet )


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 6, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> I wonder what your job is, NdMk, other than crying perpetually that Liverpool keeps on losing (and the season haven't started yet )



I stand by my club through the good and bad, and we will have a better season this year (hopes)  

I am in IT sales


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 6, 2010)

I gave up supporting Liverpool some time ago as I move on to enjoy unbiased football (probably my wisest decision ever, I kept myself out of nasty arguments) and enjoy player's skills instead. Now, its less and less football and more of computer and photography.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 6, 2010)

Hmmm I dont see how you can just stop supporting a team, unless you didnt truly anyway and either did it cause of family/friends etc in which case that would be fine and you have grown up a bit and realised you can follow who/what you without fear of persecution  

That or your'e a filthy traitor


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 13, 2010)

On the football subject:
Tottingham or Liverpool are considering buying Keisuke Honda,now him in premier league would be amazing to watch him do his stunt,he has great potential.
I believe he might go for Tottingham if he is considering playing for Premier league but he would love to be in Real Madrid.


----------



## Dazzeerr (Jul 25, 2010)

Joe Cole's gone to Liverpool. Somehow I think they need to do more than that to rank in the top 4 this time around. 

Manchester United supporter here, and since I was 7 BY THE WAY. Not a glory kid.

Add me to the Clubhouse 

What a world cup heyy?!? Yeah ok we only scored one goal against the Germans, but atleast our defending was good.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 26, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I stand by my club through the good and bad, and we will have a better season this year (hopes)
> 
> I am in IT sales



Me too Joe Cole is good pick up and if Torres stays and is fit then theres no reason we cant improve go the Reds and boooo United lol.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 26, 2010)

Dazzeerr said:


> Joe Cole's gone to Liverpool. Somehow I think they need to do more than that to rank in the top 4 this time around.
> 
> Manchester United supporter here, and since I was 7 BY THE WAY. Not a glory kid.
> 
> ...



What cup?? what world cup England never had any world cup lols.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 26, 2010)

be fair they have one from 1966.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 26, 2010)

What i mean was they didn't get far enough to even be called a world class team this year they played terrible.


----------



## Akumos (Sep 10, 2010)

Add meee!!!!!


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 10, 2010)

Last Activity: Dec 17, 2009 07:31 PM

Your not getting added, i havn't been added yet


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 27, 2010)

Bumpin this up, anyone on steam tonight fancy a bash on l4d 2


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 27, 2010)

sorry, im out soon. Only got FalloutNV and BF:BC2 installed aswell.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 27, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> sorry, im out soon. Only got FalloutNV and BF:BC2 installed aswell.



no worries mate, got bf bc2 add me NdMk2o1o will have a bash with you another time


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 27, 2010)

will do. 

You a mic user? Could Teamspeak up, always makes it more fun.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 27, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> will do.
> 
> You a mic user? Could Teamspeak up, always makes it more fun.



yup just got my 1st headset today


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 27, 2010)

Have not been here for ages, I don't moderate this sub forum but I will see if I can get into the Op to do some updates and stuff.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 27, 2010)

God its freezing,i can barely feel my hands and feet.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 27, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> God its freezing,i can barely feel my hands and feet.



Still nice and toasty in London  We havent seen any snow yet, but frosts everywhere this morning.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 27, 2010)

Standing in my parents take away van at work my hands was cold and my toes feel like their bleeding or something.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 27, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Standing in my parents take away van at work my hands was cold and my toes feel like their bleeding or something.



Your parents run a takeaway! What restaurant? Perhaps, I will order and make you send it all the way to London


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 27, 2010)

Didnt know this clubhouse still existed lol.

Sucks its snowed in Glasgow but at least ive got a heavy Duffle Coat for this weather. Roads are really dodgy they didnt grit them around here.

Just ordered a set of Logitech x540's 5.1 speakers for my pc for £39.99 should be better than the shitty altec lansing jobs ive currently got.

Good question! Anyone actually care if England host the world cup or not?
I think they are voting next week to decide who gets it. Im Scottish but i dont really mind eitherway although just thinking what the media would be like, it was bad enough this year never mind England hosting.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 27, 2010)

i would like to join please


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 27, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> i would like to join please



i wouldnt worry about it, most of the guys here arnt on the list in the original post

you just have to live in the uk and thats it lol


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 27, 2010)

Whos on steam? hit me up NdMk2o1o games: cod mw, bf bc2, l4d, l4d 2, css, stalker soc have more but there single player mostly 

Sat drinking voddy and diet coke, what y'all upto?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 28, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Your parents run a takeaway! What restaurant? Perhaps, I will order and make you send it all the way to London


Its a take away van lol which is why i said its really cold standing in their even when i was wearing 2 t-shirt and a 2 thick trackie bottoms and a jumper lmao


MilkyWay said:


> Didnt know this clubhouse still existed lol.
> 
> Sucks its snowed in Glasgow but at least ive got a heavy Duffle Coat for this weather. Roads are really dodgy they didnt grit them around here.
> 
> ...


And nice i believe you ordered them from amazon as i saw them on amazon for that price haha  and also the next world cup been decided already,Brazil is the next hosting country.


NdMk2o1o said:


> Whos on steam? hit me up NdMk2o1o games: cod mw, bf bc2, l4d, l4d 2, css, stalker soc have more but there single player mostly
> 
> Sat drinking voddy and diet coke, what y'all upto?



I'm up for some game when i'm bothered to play i'll add you
Edit: ND is that exactly how your steam name is because when i try add you it doesn't work.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 29, 2010)

1st post updated, I have gone through each page from when the Op was last on and added every contributor that is from the UK, please let me know if I have missed anyone.  Thanks to W1z for giving me Moderator privileges for this sub forum so I could update


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice and snowy up there, Tatty?


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey all, it's snowing here 

Anyone up for some BF:BC2 tonight?


----------



## Broom2455 (Nov 29, 2010)

*Can I Join Tatty?*

Being a 41 year old living in East Anglia I am very glad to see a UK Clubhouse

Thanks in advance


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 30, 2010)

We're just starting to see the best of the snow now. I'm going to bed; hopefully it will be caked in the morning!
Oh yea, can I join pleeease?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 30, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Nice and snowy up there, Tatty?



I suppose the Midlands is "up" from you lol..... about 2 inches of snow here, very cold, more forecast later.



Broom2455 said:


> Being a 41 year old living in East Anglia I am very glad to see a UK Clubhouse
> 
> Thanks in advance



Nice to see some youngsters joining TPU  .........Added



scaminatrix said:


> We're just starting to see the best of the snow now. I'm going to bed; hopefully it will be caked in the morning!
> Oh yea, can I join pleeease?



Added


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 30, 2010)

We have about 2-3 inch. Gunna get in it before the little rascals!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah, it's pretty snowy 'ere in 'ereyfurd (neighbouring county of where Tatty is). I love the cold/snow. Back in the day I used to chill my socket A Shuttle down to 8°C. Can't do that anymore now that I've moved into a flat with working central heating.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 30, 2010)

InnocentCriminal added   Anyone play the World of Tanks Free beta here?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 30, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> InnocentCriminal added



Thanks for the clubhouse badge


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 30, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Thanks for the clubhouse badge



Lol, call it an early draft, interim jobby, got into work early and was bored, better you guys come up with a design if you want one and then we can get a more professional job done.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 30, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> We have about 2-3 inch.



That's rather short, and even shorter if you consider that its the total length of more than 1 guy.

Just snowed here, but didn't settle.


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 30, 2010)

Aww man, it's been snowing on and off for like 12 hours but it's not laying!
Cheers for adding me Tatty, I did a logo for the "other" UK TPU! club, I'll see if I can dig it out.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 1, 2010)

Bump for me new Avitar, a seasonal lady every 3 days till Xmas


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 1, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Bump for me new Avitar, a seasonal lady every 3 days till Xmas



Judging by you avatar, you are going to change again next tuesday?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 1, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Bump for me new Avitar, a seasonal lady every 3 days till Xmas



Easy tiger, a fella of your age will do yourself a mischief looking at lovely young ladies like that ..........


----------



## Millennium (Dec 1, 2010)

Sign me up to the club please. Londoner here. Didn't know about this thread!


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 1, 2010)

Millennium said:


> Sign me up to the club please. Londoner here. Didn't know about this thread!



londoner? where abouts?


----------



## Millennium (Dec 1, 2010)

Hammersmith West London ... 

Gnite UK folks


----------



## qubit (Dec 2, 2010)

Surprisingly, the weather was cold and harsh today.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 2, 2010)

I rekon your lot may even beat us in the cricket.

I hope not but im not confident about are chances. :/

Whats the media been saying about it?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 2, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Easy tiger, a fella of your age will do yourself a mischief looking at lovely young ladies like that ..........



Actually they are my 2 daughters 

Millennium added.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 2, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Actually they are my 2 daughters



I would so tap them both 

hopes Tatty_one was joking about the daughter thing


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 2, 2010)

I _guarantee_ you that they aren't Tatty's daughters.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 2, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I _guarantee_ you that they aren't Tatty's daughters.



I know  

Though I dont live far from Tatty so if they were would be nice to have an introduction


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm sure they'd love to hear about your 'epic rig'.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 2, 2010)

To be honest, my older daughter (25) is similar to those two in attractiveness, my youngest (18) is an absolute stunner (takes after her Mum not me!), the oldest is spoken for already and has a daughter, the youngest is not but she is in Sunderland University studying IT (Security, Forensics & Ethical hacking).... thats my girl!


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 2, 2010)

18 eh? Just the right age for me.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 2, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> 18 eh? Just the right age for me.



Please don't say your 45...


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 2, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Please don't say your 45...



I come off as 45? Ouch 

Nah, im 18


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 2, 2010)

Snowed settled in Central London finally. 

Personally, I wouldn't hit Tatty's daughters, don't want to be banned from TPU for life if something goes wrong.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 2, 2010)

Here we go, photos taken on my phone and through a window:


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 2, 2010)

Well I live in the west midlands and it has snowed a bit here though not to any great extent, day booked off work today and hoping that it snows like a b**ch today and overnight so I get a day off tomorrow!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Nah, im 18




I think Tatty's girl would want a real man, try 25  thats where i come in 

-----


Hmmm snow in london??? I think its time to get my MTB out n rough it out skiddin around the streets


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 2, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> To be honest, my older daughter (25) is similar to those two in attractiveness, my youngest (18) is an absolute stunner (takes after her Mum not me!)...



I bet if they saw your avatar they'd be embarrassed, dirty ol' get. 




Tatty_One said:


> ... the youngest is not but she is in Sunderland University studying IT (Security, Forensics & Ethical hacking).... thats my girl!



Kudos! I wonder where she got her inspiration from?


----------



## gumpty (Dec 2, 2010)

I should really join this clubhouse. I hear Tatty's daughters are up for grabs.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 2, 2010)

gumpty said:


> I should really join this clubhouse. I hear Tatty's daughters are up for grabs.



:shadedshu  Membership declined!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 2, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> :shadedshu  Membership declined!



HEH HEH HEH! Burn!


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 2, 2010)

feckin snow is stoping my new speakers arriving
at least the delivery is free

got them direct from the logitech site with a discount code


----------



## Millennium (Dec 2, 2010)

Speakers? I'm meant to be on a plane to India! 

Flight is rescheduled for tomorrow but I'm not really expecting to fly, the snow is so bad.

Bar humbug. Messed up Christmas here.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2010)

I have an idea....why not update the members list to include which part of the UK each member is from?? that way we can see where most of us from good old Blighty come from and it would be easier to arrange sexy parties.

I think we are pretty scatterd throughout the UK with a fair few of us who are within stalking distance of each other in snowy london. (i think theres like 5 or 6 of us from london here - would be cool to go for a few drinks some time)


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 2, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have an idea....why not update the members list to include which part of the UK each member is from?? that way we can see where most of us from good old Blighty come from and it would be easier to arrange sexy parties.
> 
> I think we are pretty scatterd throughout the UK with a fair few of us who are within stalking distance of each other in snowy london. (i think theres like 5 or 6 of us from london here - would be cool to go for a few drinks some time)



Thats a good idea but means more work from me! ...... here is a counter suggestion......why don't all members put where they are from in their User CP like me!






<<<<


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 2, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> with a fair few of us who are within stalking distance of each other



I like the sound of that bit, I got an overcoat and some binoculars ready.
I'm going snowboarding in a bit, I've robbed my Son's skateboard and I'm about to take the trucks off... Hospital here I come


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 2, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats a good idea but means more work from me! ...... here is a counter suggestion......why don't all members put where they are from in their User CP like me!



Worchestershire:1741km squared http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Worcestershire
London:1572km squared http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London

Horribl example, Tatty. I am more precise than you are.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 2, 2010)

lol i know 2 members who actually live near me on TPU haha if their location is what they state they are,crappy town of Northampton in Northamptonshire in east midlands.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 2, 2010)

I offered Tatty the chance to meet up for a pint of _real_ ale if he's ever my side of the country and he called me weird...



... saying that though, he's not wrong. Still, the offer still stands. As well as that, if people are ever in my part of the country, I'm only a PM away to organising a drink.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 2, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I offered Tatty the chance to meet up for a pint of real ale if he's ever my side of the country and he called me weird...



Good call Tatty, btw his avatar isn't photoshopped, thats a typical snap of IC at 1am on a Saturday morning...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 2, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Good call Tatty, btw his avatar isn't photoshopped, thats a typical snap of IC at 1am on a Saturday morning...



It's actually not a PS - it was for the 2nd Brighton Beach of the Dead Zombie walk. Was frickin' awesome too!

Do a Google image search for Beach of the Dead Brighton 2008.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 2, 2010)

Well my speakers came today, delivery guy moaned a bit about backlogged delivery he has to catch up on which i can sympathise with.

Yeah a few airports are shut i bet flights will be murder so would refunds. I find it hard just to go to the local newsagents in this weather.

Russia won the World Cup bid for 2018.

PINT? well id defy anyone to try come to Scotland in this weather. I like real ales, nice pint of heavy, dunno what Englanders call it bitter/stout and that i guess.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 2, 2010)

InnocentCriminal; 'ereyfurd = Hereford?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 2, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> InnocentCriminal; 'ereyfurd = Hereford?



Do you really have to ask....


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 2, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> innocentcriminal; 'ereyfurd = hereford?



Yep!


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 2, 2010)

how is this snow people?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 2, 2010)

I wants _moar!_


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 2, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Worchestershire:1741km squared http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Worcestershire
> London:1572km squared http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London
> 
> Horribl example, Tatty. I am more precise than you are.









<<< Better now?  it's not hard 

gumpty added.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 2, 2010)

Bit too much personal demographic coming out in this thread Tatty, surprised your daughter hasn't already called you. 



Actually, on second thoughts - she's probably too busy drinking and snorting coke off of some guy's having fun.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 2, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> <<< Better now?  it's not hard
> 
> gumpty added.



Just up the road from me in Redditch Tatty , not born and bred might I add... 



InnocentCriminal said:


> Bit too much personal demographic coming out in this thread Tatty, surprised your daughter hasn't already called you.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, on second thoughts - she's probably too busy drinking and snorting coke off of some guy's having fun.



lmfao


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for fixing up the OP Tatty.
Bugger the snow! In my garden its up to my knees plus the gritters haven't been out.

Keep ruining my delivery times! so you can go and get hypothermia while trying to toboggan on a tea tray or something and try snowboard ect.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2010)

REALLY tempted to take my bike out in this snow.....REALLY.......I want to powerslide n bunnyhop cars!!


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 2, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> <<< Better now?  it's not hard
> 
> gumpty added.



Changed mine too  I live within 5 mins from posted location, thought it is a rather familiar landmark.

Oh, guys, I think I have just pinpointed where Tatty's daughters will be in xmas


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Changed mine too  I live within 5 mins from posted location, thought it is a rather familiar landmark



Im about 10mins walk from the Spurs football stadium


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 2, 2010)

that made me lol about Russia hosting 2018 that would just mean Russia will be part of the world cup and also footballers can freeze their pants off


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 2, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Changed mine too  I live within 5 mins from posted location, thought it is a rather familiar landmark.
> 
> Oh, guys, I think I have just pinpointed where Tatty's daughters will be in xmas



Tatty's house? Sat next to me? 

And, i think mine is close enough, but if you really fancy stalking me, Crofton - Wakefield.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 2, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Changed mine too  I live within 5 mins from posted location, thought it is a rather familiar landmark.
> 
> Oh, guys, I think I have just pinpointed where Tatty's daughters will be in xmas



Your more than welcome to visit, just beware of the anti personnel mines and booby traps that I have carefully placed in the grounds around the property   Ohhh and nDmK2010 I am not a native here, this is wife's hometown, I was born and bred in Malvern.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 2, 2010)

tatty_one said:


> your more than welcome to visit, just beware of the anti personnel mines and *booby traps* that i have carefully placed in the grounds around the property :d


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 2, 2010)

So........ 1st names? or is this breaking teh rulz of teh interwebz? 

Mick here


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 2, 2010)

Uhh, Four? I am Chinese, and I don't have an English name. That makes me extremely easy to stalk, so I will pass. Just a passer by in England, once I finish my education I will be back in South East Asia or work here for a few years, then go back home. Depending on how they change the visa laws. 

@Tatty, I will be more than honoured to enjoy the booby traps over your place


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 2, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Uhh, Four? I am Chinese, and I don't have an English name. That makes me extremely easy to stalk, so I will pass. Just a passer by in England, once I finish my education I will be back in South East Asia or work here for a few years, then go back home. Depending on how they change the visa laws.
> 
> @Tatty, I will be more than honoured to enjoy the booby traps over your place



So where you born in the UK? I must say if not, your english is better than a lot of native british people, winds me up people using chav and txt talk outside of texting, FB is a big example of this!! though that said I hear a lot of this from my little cousins, hopefully it's a generational thing and not just the fact they don't actually know how to spell and use punctuation, though weird thing is I get better at punctuation as I get older, It's not that I didnt know how to correctly use punctuation before but I was too lazy to!!


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 2, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Do you really have to ask....



You never know these days lol you know there's a place called Bitchfield in Lincolnshire? And Wetwang in Yorkshire? Hmmm.... That's probably where Chloe Mafia came from 



Bo$$ said:


> how is this snow people?



It's crazy, there's still people out sledging and it's nearly 11. Tons of snow. Some of the M20 is closed from what I've been told. I sent some bits off to other TPU! users on Monday, and they haven't received them yet. I need to get into town and do christmas shopping etc. but no chance! Oh well...



NdMk2o1o said:


> So........ 1st names? or is this breaking teh rulz of teh interwebz?
> 
> Mick here



Here be Sam, as most of you know already


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 2, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> So where you born in the UK? I must say if not, your english is better than a lot of native british people, winds me up people using chav and txt talk outside of texting, FB is a big example of this!! though that said I hear a lot of this from my little cousins, hopefully it's a generational thing and not just the fact they don't actually know how to spell and use punctuation, though weird thing is I get better at punctuation as I get older, It's not that I didnt know how to correctly use punctuation before but I was too lazy to!!



Nope, I came to UK about 2 years ago (this being my 3rd year), off a scholarship from my government (otherwise I wouldn't be able to afford to study here :S). I am a "traditionalist", I find it easier to understand queen's English than other fancy spelling and pronunciation. Well, my mother tongue is a mix of mandarin, English and some other random dialect, and language is not my strong point.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 2, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> So where you born in the UK? I must say if not, your english is better than a lot of native british people, winds me up people using chav and txt talk outside of texting, FB is a big example of this!! though that said I hear a lot of this from my little cousins, hopefully it's a generational thing and not just the fact they don't actually know how to spell and use punctuation, though weird thing is I get better at punctuation as I get older, It's not that I didnt know how to correctly use punctuation before but I was too lazy to!!


I'm chinese and i was born in the UK and i have to agree people that speaks chavy or pathetic text talk all over the place and not use correct terms piss me off a lot,yeah i use some but not all, i find basic english much easier to understand and weird languages like text talk which i would be laughing at or be confused on what they are trying to say.
Luckily none of my friends i know don't use the pathetic terms and now text talk is an accepted spoken type of language in the English language which you will be learning in As level and probably in university?


Fourstaff said:


> Nope, I came to UK about 2 years ago (this being my 3rd year), off a scholarship from my government (otherwise I wouldn't be able to afford to study here :S). I am a "traditionalist", I find it easier to understand queen's English than other fancy spelling and pronunciation. Well, my mother tongue is a mix of mandarin, English and some other random dialect, and language is not my strong point.



I think for someone who has only been in the country for 2 years you adapted to the environment very well. 

Although i can't stand pathetic human beings taking the piss out of people who cannot pronounce couple of words properly at their best;i'm sure you seen people taking the piss all over the internet specially on youtube and outside,i can't even give an example because its an insult to people who only know basic english grammar and trying to learn how to pronounce the word to live here.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 2, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> I think for someone who has only been in the country for 2 years you adapted to the environment very well.



Not really, my social group here is rather pathetic. Many non-English speaking Europeans, a few HK people here and there, and then there are only about a dozen natives. :shadedshu

Nighty night people, dont freeze


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 2, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Not really, my social group here is rather pathetic. Many non-English speaking Europeans, a few HK people here and there, and then there are only about a dozen natives. :shadedshu



lol check out Northampton its been invaded by asians and im speaking of different region such as Bangladesh and Indians and also mainly polish people that are european,then you got the pathetic idiot native british that gets benefits to sit their ass at home and make load of babies while people who are in education and working is paying tax to help these morons.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 3, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> native british that gets benefits to sit their ass at home



That was me for a while! It was terrible trying to find a job a few years ago. Doesn't seem as bad now, as long as you're prepared to do the jobs everyone else avoids.


EDIT: A mere 6 pages back was during the last snow season 
Page 10 is the one before that, if anyone's getting nostalgic...


----------



## gunsmoke (Dec 3, 2010)

So this is the u.k. club house 
All you brits hang out


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 3, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> That was me for a while! It was terrible trying to find a job a few years ago. Doesn't seem as bad now, as long as you're prepared to do the jobs everyone else avoids.
> 
> 
> EDIT: A mere 6 pages back was during the last snow season
> Page 10 is the one before that, if anyone's getting nostalgic...



Well at least you did something about it,why should people who are working right now help pay the government to keep a service to keep making people lazy and not go to work? They are taking people money and all they do is wasting space and not doing anything creative.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 3, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well at least you did something about it,why should people who are working right now help pay the government to keep a service to keep making people lazy and not go to work? They are taking people money and all they do is wasting space and not doing anything creative.



I like your mentality, but sadly the government doesn't. They talk about "people who cannot find jobs even if they try", hence the benefits. Bloody politicians.


----------



## gumpty (Dec 3, 2010)

South West London here. And also another 'bloody foreigner' taking British jobs. I'm what the English call Antipodean, and have been here over five years (my grandfather was born near Manchester, so I could someday get a British Passport).


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 3, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> I like your mentality, but sadly the government doesn't. They talk about "people who cannot find jobs even if they try", hence the benefits. Bloody politicians.



Benefits are a good thing and help many people out, please don't be blinded by the media and politics who make it out as though everyone is playing the system, they do not it is a small minority of people, though of course the politicians can bring it up whenever they feel the need as it draws attention from other issues. 

Some numbers, the DWP spends about 120 billion a year, 17 billion goes on JSA/income support and housing benefit, the rest is for pensions (67 billion) and other benefits which include disability etc, of the 17 billions that goes to work related benefits less than a billion of that is actually thought to be by wrongful claimants. So as much as we do pay for the people who abuse the system, that is not where the majority of our hard earned tax goes, again the media and politicians would have you believe so. 

All of this is with a total spend of 650 billion.... food for thought perhaps.



gumpty said:


> South West London here. And also another 'bloody foreigner' taking British jobs. I'm what the English call Antipodean, and have been here over five years (my grandfather was born near Manchester, so I could someday get a British Passport).



I think you should change your mentality, I have no problem with foreigners who come here and work hard for a living as do 99% of people, I DO have a problem with the foreigners who come here to work the system and don't work, claim benefits for a big family and take council houses, as I have the same problem with brits doing the same.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 3, 2010)

Politics, boo! Why did we stop talking about the prudy gurls and Tatty pimping out his daughters?



I was actually born in Worcester but I've grown up and lived in Herefordshire my whole life. I've strived not to have the stupid Herefordian accident and pronounce my letters and words correctly and to better myself where and when I can.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 3, 2010)

gunsmoke said:


> So this is the u.k. club house
> All you brits hang out



If you add where you are from in the UK to your details I will add you to the members list..... there will be benefits to being a member, occasionally I might do a small "giveaway" to get rid of kit lying around by putting all the members name into a hat and drawing a winner, might start after Xmas actually


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 3, 2010)

I need to be added please, i did request it on one of the pages a long while back but must have got missed


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 3, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> I need to be added please, i did request it on one of the pages a long while back but must have got missed



Added..... can you be a little more specific as to location in your details please as we are trying to pinpoint exactly where members are.  Actually I might add a 2nd post with a UK Map on with markings for where each of us live..... when I have got a quiet period at work!


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 3, 2010)

Danny ere. If i have anything of small value laying around AFTER xmas, i'll join tatty in the give away


----------



## gumpty (Dec 3, 2010)

Indeed politics BOOO!

Let's talk about something much more British ... hmmm ... favourite beer or ale?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 3, 2010)

gumpty said:


> Indeed politics BOOO!
> 
> Let's talk about something much more British ... hmmm ... favourite beer or ale?



Or even "How did we manage to get only 1 vote out of 21 (exluding brit vote) for our World Cup bid"  :shadedshu


----------



## gumpty (Dec 3, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Or even "How did we manage to get only 1 vote out of 21 (exluding brit vote) for our World Cup bid"  :shadedshu



It was like watching the sporting equivalent of Eurovision.

Tactical and cynical block-voting that leaves the British contender languishing at the bottom despite having one of the technically better packages.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 3, 2010)

Because it was fixed?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 3, 2010)

Football can suck my a-hole! It's not the game it used to be & it's already immensely popular here in the UK so having it elsewhere in the world to me, is a great idea.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 3, 2010)

So going back to my earlier comment, do you all think there is any value in posting an outline map in the OP showing locations of where we all are, perhaps by number (number as shown on members list) or a waste of time?  Something like this but obviously a more pro job......


----------



## gumpty (Dec 3, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> So going back to my earlier comment, do you all think there is any value in posting an outline map in the OP showing locations of where we all are, perhaps by number (number as shown on members list) or a waste of time?  Something like this but obviously a more pro job......



Maybe a link to a Google Maps map with people pinned on it? Might work.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 3, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Or even "How did we manage to get only 1 vote out of 21 (exluding brit vote) for our World Cup bid"  :shadedshu



They can stick it up their a** for all I care, FIFA is a corrupt organisation and I am glad the BBC stuck to their guns and aired panorama when they did, not that I think that changed the outcome, we didn't line the officials pockets thats why we didn't get it, it went to the highest bidder.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 3, 2010)

I got a few items that can be used for a give away at the end of Xmas. - if there are any girls here i'd probably give away something more too


----------



## gumpty (Dec 3, 2010)

Being a native New Zealander, rugby is my game anyway.


----------



## Sir_Real (Dec 3, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> - if there are any girls here i'd probably give away something more too



Offering to give away your virginity to any female on TPU. Thats so nice of you


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 3, 2010)

gumpty said:


> Being a native New Zealander, rugby is my game anyway.



being an Englander we pretty fail at every sport -

-We suck at football. whens the last time England won the world cup

-We suck at Tennis - Tim henman totally failed to compete

-We suck at crickit - India/Pakistan always beats us

- F1 racing - what the fuck happend to lewis hamilton after he won in 2008?? he doesnt 'try' anymore

is there any sport we can play that we dont suck in? I know we are fairly good at rugby


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 3, 2010)

Wellingborough, Northants to be precise Tatty Chav central and a great location for Jeremy Kyle's research team by all accounts


----------



## gumpty (Dec 3, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> being an Englander we pretty fail at every sport -
> 
> -We suck at football. whens the last time England won the world cup
> 
> ...



Jessica Ennis does alright ...


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 3, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> less than a billion of that is actually thought to be by wrongful claimants.
> 
> I think you should change your mentality, I have no problem with foreigners who come here and work hard for a living as do 99% of people, I DO have a problem with the foreigners who come here to work the system and don't work, claim benefits for a big family and take council houses, as I have the same problem with brits doing the same.



I have a problem with people coming to take my money from me too. £1 billion equates to about £17 a person, and that's no small sum. If you consider only the people working (and pay the majority of the tax), it increases to a not as palatable sum of £30 or more.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 3, 2010)

freedomeclipse said:


> being an englander we pretty fail at every sport -
> 
> -we suck at football. Whens the last time england won the world cup *plenty of recognised good teams have never won it, this year was the 1st time for even spain!  Netherlands have never won it either i beleive.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 3, 2010)

Seeing that there is only like 5 countries playing cricket seriously, 4th out of 5 seems pretty good to me. Same goes to rugby.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 3, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Seeing that there is only like 5 countries playing cricket seriously, 4th out of 5 seems pretty good to me. Same goes to rugby.



England
Australia
New Zealand
South Africa
West Indies
Pakistan
India
Sri Lanka
Bangladesh


----------



## gumpty (Dec 3, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> England
> Australia
> New Zealand
> South Africa
> ...



And given that NZ is currently at the bottom of that list in terms of ranking ... lets just move along from the subject of cricket.

Rugby though ...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 3, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> I have a problem with people coming to take my money from me too. £1 billion equates to about £17 a person, and that's no small sum. If you consider only the people working (and pay the majority of the tax), it increases to a not as palatable sum of £30 or more.



I pay maybe 10k a year in tax, £30 is absolutely nothing, the govt squanders money left right and centre, I should know I work in IT and the money they waste in IT year in and year out is unbelievable, one example, my company a few years ago got a million dollar order for a govt plan that never even went ahead, we got the order and payment and in the end they scrapped the plan and didnt even use the software, this kind of shit happens all the time and not just in IT. The govt are the biggest wasters of money you will ever come across this is fact. 

That said you are complaining about £30, what would you do, cut all benefits? for the small minority of people that claim when they shouldnt would you take away money from low income families or single parents just to make sure your hard earned £30 isn't going to some sponger? nevermind £30 when the govt gets hold of the £1000's in tax that you will inevitably be paying it they will waste a hell of a lot more than £30, its all in context IMO

And I know you like your maths, so of the average wage of maybe 15-18k perhaps 3k of that will be in tax (not to mention all the other taxes they hit you for after VAT, council, road etc etc) so that £30 equates to 1% of your taxes.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 3, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I pay maybe 10k a year in tax, £30 is absolutely nothing, the govt squanders money left right and centre, I should know I work in IT and the money they waste in IT year in and year out is unbelievable, one example, my company a few years ago got a million dollar order for a govt plan that never even went ahead, we got the order and payment and in the end they scrapped the plan and didnt even use the software, this kind of shit happens all the time and not just in IT. The govt are the biggest wasters of money you will ever come across this is fact.
> 
> That said you are complaining about £30, what would you do, cut all benefits? for the small minority of people that claim when they shouldnt would you take away money from low income families or single parents just to make sure your hard earned £30 isn't going to some sponger? nevermind £30 when the govt gets hold of the £1000's in tax that you will inevitably be paying it they will waste a hell of a lot more than £30, its all in context IMO
> 
> And I know you like your maths, so of the average wage of maybe 15-18k perhaps 3k of that will be in tax (not to mention all the other taxes they hit you for after VAT, council, road etc etc) so that £30 equates to 1% of your taxes.



I do get your point. Back home, all the fancy things like supporting the poor and homeless is arranged by government affiliated charity funds. Rather than have a blanket cover, they actually do what you guys refer to as "means tested", people who needs benefits will get them, and they are pretty efficient at collecting and distributing taxes (except for a fiasco where they had an equivalent of £50 mil and counting while people were suffering ). 

I grew up in a middle-middle class family (enough for a comfortable living but no fancy rigs and stuff), both my parents grew up in relative poverty, so I am drilled from young to value money. If you would believe me, the first time I received any form of pocket money was when I was 15, and that £5. Total pocket money as of now received from my parents amount to much less than £100. And we don't celebrate christmas, never received any "red packets" (with money) in Chinese New Year from my parents, etc etc. 

£30 might not be a big deal to a comfy person like you (judging from £10k tax, you probably make above £30k pretax, which is rather comfy), but for the majority of the inner city low-wage workers £30 will feed them for 2 weeks, and that's relatively high to them.  

Problem with democracy is that whenever something gets unpopular, it gets shafted and the government will spend money to bury the problem. In a rather more autocratic country like where I am from, whatever is good for you gets shoved down your throat, whether you like it or not (of course, that includes some poor policies too, but at least they are not wasting money in a monumental scale like UK). Oh, and UK government is extremely computer illiterate.

Edit: my education in UK is fully sponsored by my government, not a cent from my parents . That includes living expenses (but I will have to budget carefully if I want extra money to spend on fancy computers and stuff).


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 3, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> I do get your point. Back home, all the fancy things like supporting the poor and homeless is arranged by government affiliated charity funds. Rather than have a blanket cover, they actually do what you guys refer to as "means tested", people who needs benefits will get them, and they are pretty efficient at collecting and distributing taxes (except for a fiasco where they had an equivalent of £50 mil and counting while people were suffering ).
> 
> I grew up in a middle-middle class family (enough for a comfortable living but no fancy rigs and stuff), both my parents grew up in relative poverty, so I am drilled from young to value money. If you would believe me, the first time I received any form of pocket money was when I was 15, and that £5. Total pocket money as of now received from my parents amount to much less than £100. And we don't celebrate christmas, never received any "red packets" (with money) in Chinese New Year from my parents, etc etc.
> 
> ...



Again you are not taking my comments in the centext they are meant, yes £30 to some people is a lot of money, I am fortunate to have an ok paying job, though 2 years ago I was on JSA, struggling to find work and when I did it was minimum wage, so I do know what it is like to be hard up, and its not good. 

My whole point was just about the general consensus of people on benefits when really it is a very small percentage of them who take the piss, and another point I was making is the media and politicians like to shove this down our throat and make it seem like thats where all our tax money goes, guess it takes the honus off of them. 

By the way £30 a year works out to 57p a week, which again it depends in what context you look at things.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 3, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> My whole point was just about the general consensus of people on benefits when really it is a very small percentage of them who take the piss, and another point I was making is the media and politicians like to shove this down our throat and make it seem like thats where all our tax money goes, guess it takes the honus off of them.



As a honest citizen, what should you do to? More precisely, what *can* you do? After reading your post carefully, I realised that I am barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 3, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> As a honest citizen, what should you do to? More precisely, what *can* you do? After reading your post carefully, I realised that I am barking up the wrong tree.



Regarding benefits? well there isn't a lot you can do that will stop all benefit cheats, you can cut it down but it's like anything, shoplifting, stealing cars, you can always put measures in place to stop it though unfortunately as is human behaviour some people will always find a way, thats just the way it is. 

And care to explain 





> After reading your post carefully, I realised that I am barking up the wrong tree



As far as I am concerned I am voicing an opinion, it might not sit with your own though that doesn't matter cause we can agree to disagree.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 3, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> And care to explain
> 
> As far as I am concerned I am voicing an opinion, it might not sit with your own though that doesn't matter cause we can agree to disagree.



I went about ranting about my life whereas you are just talking about the £30 spent annually and how its hard to eliminate it.

Edit: your workload must be rather light to be trolling TPU at this time of the day. Having my lunch hour(s) atm.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 3, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> I went about ranting about my life whereas you are just talking about the £30 spent annually and how its hard to eliminate it.
> 
> Edit: your workload must be rather light to be trolling TPU at this time of the day. Having my lunch hour(s) atm.



Quit your attitude, if you must know I am off work today not that it's any of your business, now I never asked you to comment to my original post relating to this and now you are really starting to act your age in calling me a troll cause you have nothing else to go by. If you don't like my opinion you are not forced to reply, we do liver in a democratic world so you are free to go about your own business as you see fit. 

And lunch hour(s) well enjoy it, and enjoy your education that I am paying for by your own words as I work and pay my taxes and you are getting an education and living expenses on the state.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 3, 2010)

See, politics and the inequities they cause... boo!

Now for something _really_ important. Do I bite the bullet and purchase from OcUK and get a £180 5870 or do I get a £170 6870 from Novatech who I love & trust?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 3, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> See, politics and the inequities they cause... boo!
> 
> Now for something _really_ important. Do I bite the bullet and purchase from OcUK and get a £180 5870 or do I get a £170 6870 from Novatech who I love & trust?



6870 FTW, though thats a good price on both. You should be able to oc to 5870 perf easily, slightly better power consumption and DX11 performance, it's a no brainer.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 3, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> See, politics and the inequities they cause... boo!
> 
> Now for something _really_ important. Do I bite the bullet and purchase from OcUK and get a £180 5870 or do I get a £170 6870 from Novatech who I love & trust?



6870 dude, no question, firstly the 5870 is on OCUK 

Second if you grab another 6870 later you get epic crossfire 

+ a small overclock puts it on par with 5870


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 3, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Quit your attitude, if you must know I am off work today not that it's any of your business, now I never asked you to comment to my original post relating to this and now you are really starting to act your age in calling me a troll cause you have nothing else to go by. If you don't like my opinion you are not forced to reply, we do liver in a democratic world so you are free to go about your own business as you see fit.
> 
> And lunch hour(s) well enjoy it, and enjoy your education that I am paying for by your own words as I work and pay my taxes and you are getting an education and living expenses on the state.



Very sorry for calling you a troll, I confused TPU with GN (where I call all activities in TPU trolling as I never do anything constructive here as demonstrated above ). Meant no insult.

As for my education, I will be working for my government whatever job they see fit to give me, for 10 whole years, whether I like it or not. No bonus and low wage increase. Similar to paying off the education in UK, but as for me, I am chained to 10 years of servitude to my country (which is not that bad seeing that I will have a job waiting for me, no matter how shit it is) whereas in UK you can have a choice. I if my government decide to be a dick, they can get me to sweep the roads and I will have to do that. Heard stories about a guy graduated first class engineering from Cambridge who was working as a mechanic to mantain government vehicles during his 10 year bond.

Edit: People have said that I am socially inept, and this perfectly demonstrates the case, perfectly fine conversation which turned into me insulting you. Very sorry about that again. I do appreciate if people tell me off when I step out of my line, and please do whenever I do step out of my line.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 3, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Edit: People have said that I am socially inept, and this perfectly demonstrates the case, perfectly fine conversation which turned into me insulting you. Very sorry about that again. I do appreciate if people tell me off when I step out of my line, and please do whenever I do step out of my line.



Hey look no problem whatsoever, tbh I got called a troll yesterday and I think I was still a bit pissed off about that when you mentioned it, though I get what you mean now following this. 

And I have been lurking(trolling??  ) around TPU all morning now, I think I better get my arse into gear tbf


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 3, 2010)

Friends now?  I would look very stupid having to close this thread or at the very least start deleting posts..... nothing (within reason) should be "off topic" in here, we should be able to discuss anything going around within the confines of the general forum rules, however it only takes one to be offended and one is enough for me to have to take action..... let's hope it never gets to that.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 3, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Now for something _really_ important. Do I bite the bullet and purchase from OcUK and get a £180 5870 or do I get a £170 6870 from Novatech who I love & trust?



I shall give you an e-slap if you buy from OCUK 
j/k Novatech all the way.

I can safely say I'm off work for at least the next 5 days so I'll be spending more time here annoying you lot bumping my threads and such.....


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 3, 2010)

The tall standing TPU members... HEH HEH HEH!

Yeah, I've been hovering over the order button on the Novatech 6870 for days, I should really buy it before I don't have the money. Or I could wait until the 6950/70 launch.


----------



## qubit (Dec 3, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> See, politics and the inequities they cause... boo!
> 
> *Now for something really important. Do I bite the bullet and purchase from OcUK and get a £180 5870 or do I get a £170 6870 from Novatech who I love & trust?*



Is this 5870 one of their B-grades? If so, I'd definitely go for the 6870. I'm with you on the Overcklockers/Novatech comparison.

I've been shafted a couple of times by Overclockers, but always received excellent service from Novatech.

However, I think the best option is to wait for the new AMD high end, as this will cause prices to come down and you'll be able to get 5870 performance for less.

EDIT: Just saw your second post on this after I posted - and now I definitely think you should wait!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 3, 2010)

qubit said:


> ... I definitely think you should wait!



Yeah, I'm going to wait. Last time I didn't I ended up buying my a 4870 and then the 4890s came out for less money.



Learning from my mistake better not back fire this time though.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 3, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Yeah, I'm going to wait. Last time I didn't I ended up buying my a 4870 and then the 4890s came out for less money.
> 
> 
> 
> Learning from my mistake better not back fire this time though.



Tell me about it, last year I as going to buy a 2GB Vapor-X 4870/4890. Glad I didn't now.

In (about) June I bought a Raven 2 for £110 and now it's at over £140 
Bought 4GB OCZ Reaper C7 for £140 and watched it go straight down to £85 
And I feel stupid buying so many WDC Black's when I should have gone with the Spinpoint F3's 
But hey, we shall learn


----------



## qubit (Dec 3, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> If you add where you are from in the UK to your details I will add you to the members list..... *there will be benefits to being a member, occasionally I might do a small "giveaway" to get rid of kit lying around by putting all the members name into a hat and drawing a winner, might start after Xmas actually*



Oh yes, excellent idea. Get rid of all the other members, leaving just me and then I get all the freebies.  

_<Funny looks all round from the other members>_

What?!


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 3, 2010)

Found that old logo; the more I look at it, the more it looks, well, unfinished.


----------



## gumpty (Dec 3, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> Found that old logo; the more I look at it, the more it looks, well, unfinished.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101025/uktpu3.gif



It could be finished by adding the rest of Ireland in there. (yes, yes, I know Ireland isn't technically in the UK, but if their rugby teams can play nicely together ...)

I should really shut my mouth, because I can't create graphics or logos or anything for shit, so I shouldn't really be one to criticize or advise.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 3, 2010)

gumpty said:


> so I shouldn't really be one to criticize or advise



Sometimes; it's the "outsiders-looking-in" that bring a different taste to the table 
Unfortunately, the project save file is on the wife's rig (the one that keeps killing monitors) so all I can do at the mo is change background colour


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 3, 2010)

gumpty said:


> It could be finished by adding the rest of Ireland in there. (yes, yes, I know Ireland isn't technically in the UK, but if their rugby teams can play nicely together ...)



No, I agree mate. And on the same note we could also put the french in there being as they are our neighbours? *Runs for cover 

But joking aside  I dont mind I just like to take the p*ss, ask Irish Pixy? (is that his name???) as he is the only Irish one I can think of.....


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 3, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> I need to be added please, i did request it on one of the pages a long while back but must have got missed



omg lifeonmars you live like 20-3minutes away from where i live haha.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 3, 2010)

Awww... why does no-one live near me 

Wanna go for a drink with one of you.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 3, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Awww... why does no-one live near me
> 
> Wanna go for a drink with one of you.



Your not too far away from Oldham where I grew up, did I just admit that


----------



## gunsmoke (Dec 3, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> If you add where you are from in the UK to your details I will add you to the members list..... there will be benefits to being a member, occasionally I might do a small "giveaway" to get rid of kit lying around by putting all the members name into a hat and drawing a winner, might start after Xmas actually



North east me Co Durham 
Daves the name 
oh goody a give away like a pub raffle sounds good idear


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 3, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Awww... why does no-one live near me
> 
> Wanna go for a drink with one of you.



Shush, if I have a spare 20 when I'm paid I'll get a coach up to you! But your buying first round


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 3, 2010)

Mate, if you come up here, i'll buy the first 2 rounds! lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 3, 2010)

gunsmoke said:


> North east me Co Durham
> Daves the name
> oh goody a give away like a pub raffle sounds good idear



Hey mate no offence but can you at least use the correct spelling term and not silly wording that isn't required like "idear" there is no "r" in idea.

Thanks


----------



## gunsmoke (Dec 3, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Hey mate no offence but can you at least use the correct spelling term and not silly wording that isn't required like "idear" there is no "r" in idea.
> 
> Thanks



Simple dont read what i type end ov


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 3, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Friends now?  I would look very stupid having to close this thread or at the very least start deleting posts..... nothing (within reason) should be "off topic" in here, we should be able to discuss anything going around within the confines of the general forum rules, however it only takes one to be offended and one is enough for me to have to take action..... let's hope it never gets to that.



Sorry for all the crap Tatty, didn't meant to insult ndmk, but yeah, one misunderstanding lead to another...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 3, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Sorry for all the crap Tatty, didn't meant to insult ndmk, but yeah, one misunderstanding lead to another...



fourstaff you got steam??


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 3, 2010)

gunsmoke said:


> Simple dont read what i type end ov



What he means is, there's a lot of people here who's English is a second language. If you could, please try to use correct spelling otherwise it's difficult for someone non-English to translate.

Could you imagine an online translator trying to translate phrases like "wtf" and "lol" or "bruv"


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 3, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> fourstaff you got steam??



I had Steam, but gave it to my younger brother when I came over as a goodbye gift. Haven't bother to start another account, keep telling myself I need to do it soon :shadedshu




MoonPig said:


> Awww... why does no-one live near me
> 
> Wanna go for a drink with one of you.



Wakefield is like in the middle of UK, so while you don't have anybody close by, if we ever organise a get together its most likely close to your place 

+1 to Scaminatrix, English should use proper English!


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 3, 2010)

gunsmoke said:


> Simple dont read what i type end ov


 

Whilst kuro, sounded a bit like a dick ( sorry dude you know I love yas but there's a way of saying things and a way of not saying things )
He does have a point, try to put in a bit more effort whilst on the forums, it makes it easier for everyone else to read what you  have to say if you use standardised langauge 

It makes things MUCH easier for those who don't have English as a first 
langauge.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey what other way is there to put my words across english is much better language with normal english. 
And at foutstaff oh okay no problem.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 3, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Hey mate no offence but can you at least use the correct spelling term and not silly wording that isn't required like "idear" there is no "r" in idea.
> 
> Thanks



Lighten up 



gunsmoke said:


> Simple dont read what i type end ov



Good answer! 



Fourstaff said:


> Sorry for all the crap Tatty, didn't meant to insult ndmk, but yeah, one misunderstanding lead to another...



Don't worry about it mate, I have PM'd Tatty to let him know anyway dude


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 3, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Hey what other way is there to put my words across english is much better language with normal english.
> And at foutstaff oh okay no problem.




It was how you phrased it dude, made it patronising and a bit offensive. 

It's cool though I know it was not your intention


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 3, 2010)

Should change the name to "The UK TPU PubHouse" - "Where there's a fight every day!"

EDIT: Beers all round


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 3, 2010)

Ladies.... Handbags away.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 3, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> Should change the name to "The UK TPU PubHouse" - "Where there's a fight every day!"
> 
> EDIT: Beers all round



Oh, make mine a double vodka and diet coke 



MoonPig said:


> Ladies.... Handbags away.



Is that aimed at me for my girlie drink?? I just don't like the feeling of coke on my teeth, makes them furry


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 3, 2010)

I love the fact people stress the use of 'correct' English when most don't use correct English to begin with. Plus, reiterating Pather's post, tones, intentions & the a-like aren't put across well on the interwebz - we shouldn't take it too seriously. I'm happy to see some talk but we need action folk. Doesn't matter if people don't follow suit you can't force your religion on people - do it for your own betterment.

On a happier note; I'm going to drink a lot of Old Peculiar tonight and play the new, recently released BC2 maps on my GF's 3870. Gunna push that mother hard! If anyone would like to join my clan mates bitchin' Mumble server send me a PM I'll be home in 15 minutes if my colleague finishes what he should have done _hours_ ago.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 3, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Is that aimed at me for my girlie drink?? I just don't like the feeling of coke on my teeth, makes them furry



What girlie drink?

I was aiming that at all the arguments!


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 3, 2010)

I was wondering, do you guys use more "local" forums, eg Aria? And what are you guys known as there? I am currently just a denizen of TPU, when I need free deliveries, I shall start spamming other local forums


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 3, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> What girlie drink?
> 
> I was aiming that at all the arguments!



I know moon, read my 1st comment about the voddie and diet coke...  you killed my joke now


----------



## Reefer86 (Dec 3, 2010)

well i dont see my name up there.....


Yorkshire born and breed me, strong in the arm and good in bed.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 3, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> Yorkshire born and breed me, strong in the arm and good in bed.



Do you think this is a dating site? 
How you doing Reefer?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 3, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> well i dont see my name up there.....
> 
> Yorkshire born and breed me, strong in the arm and good in bed.





Nout wrong with 'em Yorkshire lot lad. A lot of my ancestry originates from Yorkshire. A Castle & a Sword is just a tiny little bit of a cryptic nipple, sorry tipple. Take it you schmoke a lot of Schmoko then Reefer?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 3, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Nout wrong with 'em Yorkshire lot lad. A lot of my ancestry originates from Yorkshire. A Castle & a Sword is just a tiny little bit of a cryptic nipple, sorry tipple. Take it your schmoke a lot of Schmoko then Reefer?



You can't be typing like that in here IC, the li'l grammer nazi's are about, watch yourself....


----------



## Reefer86 (Dec 3, 2010)

schmoko, with a name like mine why would you ever think i know what your talking about


----------



## Reefer86 (Dec 3, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> Do you think this is a dating site?
> How you doing Reefer?



hey if any (goodlooking) ladys worldwide would like a date with a strong yorkshire lad im up, i can take them round the streets of wakefield on a friday night, (moonpig knows what i mean, ha ha)


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 3, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> You can't be typing like that in here IC, the li'l grammer nazi's are about, watch yourself....



I like to think _I'm_ the resident grammar Nazi!


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 3, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I know moon, read my 1st comment about the voddie and diet coke...  you killed my joke now




Ah, looked at that, but meh.. lol.

You girl.

SoCoLem


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 3, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> hey if any (goodlooking) ladys worldwide would like a date with a strong yorkshire lad im up, i can take them round the streets of wakefield on a friday night, (moonpig knows what i mean, ha ha)



There's nothing more flattering than a trip round Wakey on Friday night. Like Paris...


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 3, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I like to think _I'm_ the resident grammar Nazi!



Whereas I'd like to see more *bold* and _italic_. Equal oppurtunities for font types and colours!

EDIT: Stella, Absinthe (I've snorted Absinthe before, FYI  ) or Underberg for me thanks peeps


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 3, 2010)

This is such a hard thread to keep up with. lol


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 3, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> Whereas I'd like to see more *bold* and _italic_. Equal oppurtunities for font types and colours!



I find it hard to emphasise with colours, bold and italics are the essential tools for me. Just some people _really_ miss the point.

On a bad note; my 2.6GB BC2 patch was freaking corrupt.

>.<

Have to download the whole sodding thing again!


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 3, 2010)

I have to format and redownload BFBC2 AND the patch tomorrow!

Also, i have to re-install Cyanogen6 on my G1 again


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 3, 2010)

2.6GB worth of patch


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> This is such a hard thread to keep up with. lol



I know, especially whilst darting between this and the "questionable avatar" thread; I got seriously confused!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 3, 2010)

Added Reefer86 and gunsmoke........ can you both put your town's in your details pleeze..... and the others who havent yet if you don't mind, just so as we know where everyone is specifically from.










<<<<<


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 3, 2010)

Reefer is Doncaster, just south of me. 

You know, an area worse than Wakey in Yorkshire


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 3, 2010)

No one else sporting the smexy UK TPU clubhouse sig pic apart from me and Tatty?  I like it, and would have a go at one myself only I have 0 PS skillz


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm so dissapointed the avatar thread got closed, honestly this is like being on a forum full of kids rather than a forum full of adults. 

And by that I mean we are treated as children, what shite.


This is what made me leave before, sorely tempted to leave again now I know the forum is still a load of BS.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I'm so dissapointed the avatar thread got closed, honestly this is like being on a forum full of kids rather than a forum full of adults.
> 
> And by that I mean we are treated as children, what shite.
> 
> ...



It's not full of BS, there is just a bit here and there..... like most places really


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 3, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> It's not full of BS, there is just a bit here and there..... like most places really



I find it completely kills the atmosphere here for me : /

Like ruins the whole "forum" thing we're supposed to have going on.


I really look down on closing threads that arnt trolls/spam bots, to me it's like burning books.

Ah well bugger it, I'll take the help I may need when setting up new rig and then piss off again, it's only a few people that keep me here as I enjoy talking to them, the rest is just dissapointing to an extreme.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Ah well bugger it, I'll take the help I may need when setting up new rig and then piss off again, it's only a few people that keep me here as I enjoy talking to them, the rest is just dissapointing to an extreme.



Don't do that


----------



## fusionblu (Dec 3, 2010)

My name is not on the list... ... :shadedshu... ... ... ADD ME!!!

LOL, first time finding this thread and I don't entirely understand what is going on, although I have pretty much found that I'm supposed to post the town I live in.

I live Canning Town which isn't exactly what I would say is a good area at all, but I've lived there long enough to be used to the area and thanks to the snow no crap should be happening anytime soon with the minus temperatures and everything else that comes with it.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I find it completely kills the atmosphere here for me : /
> 
> Like ruins the whole "forum" thing we're supposed to have going on.
> 
> ...



That's why I keep coming back to TPU. There are some f'ing awesome people here (the majority being in this club) and a lot of people in that have authority that really, _really_ shouldn't have.

If it wasn't for the decent members and their decent threads or input, then I'd have given up years ago. Before I joined TPU I read these forums for years & I've seen people come and go. If I really hated it I'd leave but instead I take it on the chin so that I can get to the good stuff.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 3, 2010)

fusionblu said:


> My name is not on the list... ... :shadedshu... ... ... *Please* ADD ME!!!
> 
> LOL, first time finding this thread and I don't entirely understand what is going on, although I have pretty much found that I'm supposed to post the town I live in.
> 
> I live Canning Town which isn't exactly what I would say is a good area at all, but I've lived there long enough to be used to the area and thanks to the snow no crap should be happening anytime soon with the minus temperatures and everything else that comes with it.



Amended ^^ and added.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 3, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Amended ^^ and added.



Manners costs nothing 

Anyone on Steam tonight, and if so what are you playing?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 3, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Manners costs nothing
> 
> Anyone on Steam tonight, and if so what are you playing?



Just finished playing some BC2, my clan mates decided 2 hours was enough and have since, promptly, nobbed off.

On an interesting note...

The Spire

... coming, well sometime soon I hope.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 3, 2010)

No steam or gaming for me for another week maybe : [

But I'll be back to gaming with a x6 cpu when i do 

Got all the bits I need for £350 aswell,£300 of which was from selling the bits of my rig that didn't actually die + some new bits : ]

In terms of specs £350 got me.

1055t x6
dual pci-e slot board (x16x4) by Asrock 770 chipset ( risky! yeah!)
Modular generic psu ( SUPER RISKY, EXCITING!)
9600gt
Kingston hyperx 2x2gb 1600mhz 
500gb 7200 16 HDD


@ IC, I'm not very good at taking it on the chin when I have the option to not take it on the chin with no repercussions XD (spellings
????)

But I see your point, shouldn't let the bells ruin the good people here.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 3, 2010)

You know panther you can always buy my 400w corsair once i decide on a new PSU lol.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 3, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> You know panther you can always buy my 400w corsair once i decide on a new PSU lol.



Pfft just ordered my new OCZ Fatal1ty 750w, he can have my 520hx


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I find it completely kills the atmosphere here for me : /
> 
> Like ruins the whole "forum" thing we're supposed to have going on.
> 
> ...



Ive read the avatar/sig thread and the way i see it, its crying over spilt milk. if they dont like peoples 'explicit' avatars or sigs then just turn them off - theres nothing wrong with a bit of tits n ass in moderation so long as its not too revealing and if the person refuses to turn the option off himself then the problem lies not with the forum but with him, himself whose trying to force people into sharing the same views.

like Wizz said - if he thinks the avatar/sig is breaking the rules then report it and let the mods deal with it. Wizz even supports that idea so why are people still crying about it?? its not as if members copy, paste pictures and link every single post to nude ladies so whats the major problem?? 

fine, if you have kids and are genuinely concerned about what they watch or see online or on this forums then wait until their at school, or asleep before you visit here why force people to bend because of your selfishness??


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 3, 2010)

Well I did want to just reply "grow a pair" but I thought that was somewhat lacking lol


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 3, 2010)

Bikini/Thong avatars in retalliation!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 4, 2010)

its simple - if you DONT want your kids to see women in bikini's and thongs in bad quality avatars - either turn them off in user CP or only log on when your kids are not around. why make such a big fuss about it?? if anyone thought there was anything seriously wrong with it - one of the mods would have picked it up - like how Krej pm'd me about having the word 'motherfucker' in my avatar and asked me to change it up a little.

admins/mods are doing their job constantly. if they all think its alright - then it must be all right, stop trying to blow up the matter and make it sound like its worser then it is.

and im not saying that because here in the UK we have the highest number of teenage pregnancies so we have a more laid back view when it comes to anything of a sexual nature.

and the responces to that thread really amazes me. because at first nobody said anything about it then all it took was one person to stand up n say he'd had enough and everyone came crawling out of the wood work to look over his shoulder and agree.

I found my dads porno stash when i was 11 - we gotta learn about the birds n the bee's sometime, and better early so they know not to potentially fuck up their life by getting preggers when their in their early teens


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 4, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I find it completely kills the atmosphere here for me : /
> 
> Like ruins the whole "forum" thing we're supposed to have going on.
> 
> ...



I know what you mean. Hence Alex leaving and my lack of participation recently. Some people really do ruin it for the rest.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 4, 2010)

By the way ND, how much for that 520 HX? lol ( it is modular right?) if it's same price as what I paid for my psu on the way now I may just return it and buy yours.

Shame to see other people agree with me to be honest, I was hoping I was just fussy or what ever.


----------



## gunsmoke (Dec 4, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> What he means is, there's a lot of people here who's English is a second language. If you could, please try to use correct spelling otherwise it's difficult for someone non-English to translate.
> 
> Could you imagine an online translator trying to translate phrases like "wtf" and "lol" or "bruv"



I see that some times with guys/girls from all around the would not noing the brit talk the lingo we speek or type in my case for all you not in the no YES i typed NOT IN THE NO <<
its brit lingo we have in the u.k. and no i will not translate it for you lol
I have Dislessia if people cant Deal with it im not going two louse any sleep over it 
Its a free would we all live in.
And now i just no your all thinking oh shit hes going two post crap we cant READ
in hour scooby gang Club houses....
I get Quoted on every DAM!!!! POST on hear 5/10 times a day 
Ive never seen a places so up tiet about typeing in 7 years i have been on any
Chat room i mite jump ship with panther hes right about one thing that must 
People crying about stuff like that guy and the avitor girl pics showing two
Much tity people need get with the times and live on here

P.s 
if my spellings crap don,t read it
Simple as 1 2 3 in it


----------



## gunsmoke (Dec 4, 2010)

freedomeclipse said:


> its simple - if you dont want your kids to see women in bikini's and thongs in bad quality avatars - either turn them off in user cp or only log on when your kids are not around. Why make such a big fuss about it?? If anyone thought there was anything seriously wrong with it - one of the mods would have picked it up - like how krej pm'd me about having the word 'motherfucker' in my avatar and asked me to change it up a little.
> 
> Admins/mods are doing their job constantly. If they all think its alright - then it must be all right, stop trying to blow up the matter and make it sound like its worser then it is.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have dyslexia too, really bad.

Doesn't stop me( or many others) making an effort dude, not even trying is letting your dyslexia get the better of you, don't let something that isn't even a conscious intelligent being take the better of you 

( because you wouldn't let a door get the better of you! lol)

Up to you if you want to or not, just know that regardless of what you say, people will automatically read you as less intelligent due to the spelling/grammar. 

Perhaps you don't care about that either, but I tend to find non stupid people don't like people thinking they are.


----------



## gunsmoke (Dec 4, 2010)

Perhaps you don't care about that either, but I tend to find non stupid people don't like people thinking they are.[/QUOTE]

Maybe So but there again as you put it...
non stupid people don't like people thinking they are.
I rest my case on that only stupid people would ask me what Did i just type.
And then QUOTE me back what i just typed in the post two them.

anyway thats my rant over 
I only come hear for the chat and news and banter my self on hear 
Not two keep exsplaining what i just typed


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 4, 2010)

This and the GT5 thread are about the only things I look at on tpu. GN is where shit is at.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 4, 2010)

anyone know price to ship a 19" monitor??


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 4, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> anyone know price to ship a 19" monitor??



http://sg.royalmail.com/portal/rm/P...s&keyname=rmPriceFinderResults&catId=23500532

I think it will be in the region of £10-15


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks fourstaff,check my thread out as i am asking something else 
 [UK]Upgrade Power Supply


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 4, 2010)

So I'm going to be spending the day with my new rig today, getting to know it  GF at work till 10 tonight and I don't fancy going out as it's far too cold for a wimp like me.

What are you guys up to?


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 4, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> So I'm going to be spending the day with my new rig today, getting to know it  GF at work till 10 tonight and I don't fancy going out as it's far too cold for a wimp like me.



Girlfriend is off to work, so you decide to cheat on her? :shadedshu


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 4, 2010)

LOL oh yeah, I'm going to be giving it to sixybeast (see system specs) big time


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 4, 2010)

IM AWAKE. 

Got nowt to do today. My i5 didn't arrive, so i have the weekend to waste.


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 4, 2010)

*can't WAIT*

can i join? i have waiting citylink xpress delivery. im so so excited for my new toy from ebuyer. i can't wait.

Planned Delivery Date

Saturday 4th December


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 4, 2010)

BLOODY HELL feel like I been hit by a locomotive, stayed up until stupid oclock on L4D2 caining the vodka, and missed the postie trying to deliver my noctua nh-u12p se2 too


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 4, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> BLOODY HELL feel like I been hit by a locomotive, stayed up until stupid oclock on L4D2 caining the vodka, and missed the postie trying to deliver my noctua nh-u12p se2 too



think its time to go to your local delivery service and pick it up and install that sh1t  and Ndk whats your steam id i tried adding you but it won't work.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 4, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> think its time to go to your local delivery service and pick it up and install that sh1t  and Ndk whats your steam id i tried adding you but it won't work.



Got no chance am not going out anywhere today, just going to mould at home  ygpm


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 4, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> its simple - if you DONT want your kids to see women in bikini's and thongs in bad quality avatars - either turn them off in user CP or only log on when your kids are not around. why make such a big fuss about it?? if anyone thought there was anything seriously wrong with it - one of the mods would have picked it up - like how Krej pm'd me about having the word 'motherfucker' in my avatar and asked me to change it up a little.
> 
> admins/mods are doing their job constantly. if they all think its alright - then it must be all right, stop trying to blow up the matter and make it sound like its worser then it is.
> 
> ...



I agree..... however some of those "kids" you refer to are actually members here and therefore some of the forum rules are there to "protect" everyones moralaties, this is not an adult only site....... and I too agree with your comments about the "birds and bees" however once certain types of material become available for all to view, intentionally or not, you in effect take away the choice of the individual to make their own decision, where the only alternative to seeing it is to not see it and therefore not visit the forum and that is what the essence of the rules try to avoid.

Edit:  My Avitar is about as far as I would go on here, I don't deal in pr0n anymore at my age, my wallet is far too thick to just watch it, participation is soooo much nicer


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 4, 2010)

Everyone add me on steam, so i can beat you all:

_moonpig_


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 4, 2010)

HUSKIE said:


> can i join? i have waiting citylink xpress delivery. im so so excited for my new toy from ebuyer. i can't wait.
> 
> Planned Delivery Date
> 
> Saturday 4th December



Added.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 4, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> BLOODY HELL feel like I been hit by a locomotive, stayed up until stupid oclock on L4D2 caining the vodka, and missed the postie trying to deliver my noctua nh-u12p se2 too



you're not the only one who missed the postie....in this case, i think my package was to big for the letterbox so they didnt even attempt to knock on my door n deliver it, all i got is this red card - and its the 2nd one ive had this week...this is appaling, as i cant pick the package up until monday and ive been waiting all fucking week for it to be delivered. bitches deserved to get privatised - postman are always needed but they are too comfortable with their job and overpaid and since their postmen, R.M cant just lay them off like they can with staff who work inside sorting offices (in otherwords - people like me who did get laid off) bastards get paid more then £10p/h and the small sorting office is within 'danger close' distance and they cant take a fucking small box out n deliever it


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 4, 2010)

I dont see me in the list  or it doesnt count when i am originally from other country but live in UK?But still im planning to get citizen status when time will come.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 4, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Everyone add me on steam, so i can beat you all:
> 
> _moonpig_



added, intelinside0201....


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 4, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you're not the only one who missed the postie....in this case, i think my package was to big for the letterbox so they didnt even attempt to knock on my door n deliver it, all i got is this red card - and its the 2nd one ive had this week...this is appaling, as i cant pick the package up until monday and ive been waiting all fucking week for it to be delivered. bitches deserved to get privatised - postman are always needed but they are too comfortable with their job and overpaid and since their postmen, R.M cant just lay them off like they can with staff who work inside sorting offices (in otherwords - people like me who did get laid off) bastards get paid more then £10p/h and the small sorting office is within 'danger close' distance and they cant take a fucking small box out n deliever it



bahahaha sorry man made me laugh, but I feel your pain, what you waiting on??? 

Shit forgot I pulled the trigger on a PSU and i7 760 last night lmao, good job my mrs don't know the cost of hardware lol I asked her how much she thought I was going to spend building new rig and she said ?? £200.............. lol (more like £700)  



Tatty_One said:


> Added.



Tatty whats your Steam_id?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 4, 2010)

Arciks said:


> I dont see me in the list  or it doesnt count when i am originally from other country but live in UK?But still im planning to get citizen status when time will come.



It's not a process of magical intervention, if you don't ask, you don't get..... but your added!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 4, 2010)

Anybody up for some Bad company 2 haha


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 4, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> IM AWAKE.
> 
> Got nowt to do today. My i5 didn't arrive, so i have the weekend to waste.



BAH! That means my rig is delayed 

Just need that cpu now piggy  all my bits came this morning, board has latest bios rev on it so no messing around with Alex sempron either : ]


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 4, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> BAH! That means my rig is delayed
> 
> Just need that cpu now piggy  all my bits came this morning, board has latest bios rev on it so no messing around with Alex sempron either : ]



Yea well not as bad as me, ordered an i5 yesterday and wont have a mobo until after Christmas!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 4, 2010)

After all this talk about upgrades I don't think I can hold out for the 6950/70 release. Anyone know when it's meant to be scheduled for? I'm inpatient, think I might OC the PCIe bus.


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 4, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you're not the only one who missed the postie....in this case, i think my package was to big for the letterbox so they didnt even attempt to knock on my door n deliver it, all i got is this red card - and its the 2nd one ive had this week...this is appaling, as i cant pick the package up until monday and ive been waiting all fucking week for it to be delivered. bitches deserved to get privatised - postman are always needed but they are too comfortable with their job and overpaid and since their postmen, R.M cant just lay them off like they can with staff who work inside sorting offices (in otherwords - people like me who did get laid off) bastards get paid more then £10p/h and the small sorting office is within 'danger close' distance and they cant take a fucking small box out n deliever it



as you said we are always missed the postie and due to large package and i won't fit to our letter box... i have an idea i made the letter to the postie mail or else anD i sticked into my door like this!

*to: post man

PLEASE KNOCK LOUDER PEOPLE UPSTAIRS

THANK YOU
*
when i did this i've always beat the postie MAN....


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 4, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> After all this talk about upgrades I don't think I can hold out for the 6950/70 release. Anyone know when it's meant to be scheduled for? I'm inpatient, think I might OC the PCIe bus.



dunno think they're due in Jan but expect to pay £250+


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 4, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> dunno think they're due in Jan but expect to pay £250+



They were originally rumoured for the 29th of November. I've read some threads on different forums where they're discussing the price but f'ing launch date.

I doubt I'll be seeing the 6870 drop any lower than £170 as the 5870 is already around £180 on some sites. I must have been pretty drunk last night as I at one point, only for a few seconds mind, considered a MSI GTX460 Hawk then I vommed a load of sicky black tar like substance and then went back to looking at AMD cards.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 4, 2010)

random question what does DPD's parcel number look like?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 4, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> random question what does DPD's parcel number look like?



Unfortunately I can't tell you as I haven't had DPD deliveries for a while. Check out their site, should tell you.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 4, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Unfortunately I can't tell you as I haven't had DPD deliveries for a while. Check out their site, should tell you.



they dont tell you, i keep putting in the number and get nothing!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 4, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I must have been pretty drunk last night as I at one point, only for a few seconds mind, considered a MSI GTX460 Hawk then I vommed a load of sicky black tar like substance and then went back to looking at AMD cards.



Hahaha the green team ain't that bad, been ATI for the last 3 years but I love my 470, all my games are smooth at 60fps with AA


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 4, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Hahaha the green team ain't that bad, been ATI for the last 3 years but I love my 470, all my games are smooth at 60fps with AA



I know there not that bad, but from personal experience and from having to change all our cards at from nVIDIA to ATi/AMD I'm stuck in my ways. Plus I have a strong hatred of nVIDIA and have done since the nForce 3/Code 43 malarkey.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 4, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> bahahaha sorry man made me laugh, but I feel your pain, what you waiting on???
> 
> Shit forgot I pulled the trigger on a PSU and i7 760 last night lmao, good job my mrs don't know the cost of hardware lol I asked her how much she thought I was going to spend building new rig and she said ?? £200.............. lol (more like £700)
> 
> ...



nothing much really - new bluetooth headset and some new dust filters for my Antec 902 nothing really big I was supposed to have it by yesterday so delivery is already a day late - now its 4days late cuz i have to wait the weekend before i can go pick it up


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 4, 2010)

afternoon all!

question:

Do I buy some upgrades before end of this year to avoid VAT increase, or do I wait untill this time next year when I KNOW i'll have loads of money to buy a whole new rig?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 4, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> afternoon all!
> 
> question:
> 
> Do I buy some upgrades before end of this year to avoid VAT increase, or do I wait untill this time next year when I KNOW i'll have loads of money to buy a whole new rig?



What upgrades are you planning on buying and do you _really_ need a whole new rig?


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 4, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> afternoon all!
> 
> question:
> 
> Do I buy some upgrades before end of this year to avoid VAT increase, or do I wait untill this time next year when I KNOW i'll have loads of money to buy a whole new rig?



If you need them (or thinking of upgrading) before Febuary, I think its better off buying now, whereas if you wait, the 2.5% rise will be counteracted by the fall in prices.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 4, 2010)

HUSKIE said:


> as you said we are always missed the postie and due to large package and i won't fit to our letter box... i have an idea i made the letter to the postie mail or else anD i sticked into my door like this!
> 
> *to: post man
> 
> ...




I think its more a case of  - its too big to fit into their messenger bags properly with the rest of the other mail and rather have to take it out to deliver it and find out you're not in - they have to lug the box around until they finish their current stack of letters. so it never leaves the sorting office n they drop this little red card through your door asking you to go pick it up yourselfs.

it makes sense, but ive had packages where it COULD have fit through my letterbox but they didnt bother taking delivering it. 

a trust me - ive done deliveries too so i understand how it is. but it still pisses me off


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 4, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> afternoon all!
> 
> question:
> 
> Do I buy some upgrades before end of this year to avoid VAT increase, or do I wait untill this time next year when I KNOW i'll have loads of money to buy a whole new rig?



I wouldn't do it based on the VAT rise, you will save 2.5p in the pound if you buy now, hardly significant.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 4, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> bahahaha sorry man made me laugh, but I feel your pain, what you waiting on???
> 
> Shit forgot I pulled the trigger on a PSU and i7 760 last night lmao, good job my mrs don't know the cost of hardware lol I asked her how much she thought I was going to spend building new rig and she said ?? £200.............. lol (more like £700)
> 
> ...



tatty_one I think, been a while since I have been on.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 4, 2010)

Added 

OMG was on ebuyer looking at cases and came across this one with an integrated 7" LCD on the front panel, check this review......... LMFA what a muppet 

Black Aluminium Mid Tower Case with Integrated 7&q...



> When I first purchased this case it looked brilliant because it had a built in monitor which to me made perfect sense as it would mean that a lot of my money could be saved by not having to purchase an external monitor. I work a lot with Photoshop and I soon noticed that it was necessary for me to squint to see what I was working on with this tiny screen, eventually the only way around this problem was to view the monitor under a magnifying glass which made using the mouse near on impossible, and using Photoshop has just become a total nightmare!
> In all, this is a great case but I would recommend that anyone else thinking about buying this case to seriously consider buying an extra monitor so that you donât have to rely on the tiny monitor provided.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 4, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> What upgrades are you planning on buying and do you _really_ need a whole new rig?


new graphics card, cpu, and motherboard, prob new RAM


Fourstaff said:


> If you need them (or thinking of upgrading) before Febuary, I think its better off buying now, whereas if you wait, the 2.5% rise will be counteracted by the fall in prices.


good point


NdMk2o1o said:


> I wouldn't do it based on the VAT rise, you will save 2.5p in the pound if you buy now, hardly significant.


not really much you know how companies always round up to the nearest 10p


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hence why i would like to buy my car insurance soon before VAT rise lols.
Well i can't wait for next week,specially monday when my SSD arrives  and hopefully car insurance,christmas is coming my way maybe early.


----------



## fusionblu (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm getting two SSDs too on Tuesday, here they are:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-060-OC&groupid=701&catid=14&subcat=1427

They have good capacity and great performance and from what I heard having these two babies in RAID 0 with AHCI should give some results of 500MB for read and write on CrystalDiskMark. I guess this might be the final upgrade for my current system.... might.


----------



## qubit (Dec 4, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Added
> 
> OMG was on ebuyer looking at cases and came across this one with an integrated 7" LCD on the front panel, check this review......... LMFA what a muppet
> 
> Black Aluminium Mid Tower Case with Integrated 7&q...



Oh god, what kind of idiot thinks you can use a low res auxiliary monitor instead of a regular one?!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 4, 2010)

qubit said:


> Oh god, what kind of idiot thinks you can use a low res auxiliary monitor instead of a regular one?!



Can just picture the muppet sat there with a bloody magnifying glass sqinting


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 4, 2010)

That'd be a'ight for a media centre, looks badly made though.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 4, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> That's be a'ight for a media centre, looks badly made though.



Yea it does, looks nice outside though no cable management at all, not my taste.


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 4, 2010)

HUSKIE said:


> can i join? i have waiting citylink xpress delivery. im so so excited for my new toy from ebuyer. i can't wait.
> 
> Planned Delivery Date
> 
> Saturday 4th December




Sh1t My XFX HD 5770.. didn't arrive, so i have the weekend to waste.

Welcome to City Link
Service Alert

We are currently experiencing adverse weather conditions in parts of the country which is affecting our service.

Please note that while your local area may not be directly affected by snow, related transport hubs and networks may still be impacted, delaying your parcel. We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.

Depot
Affected
Postcodes
Reason Delay/Impact @ 09.30 Delay/Impact @ 12.30 Delay/Impact @ 15.30
Sheffield= All Areas= Adverse weather= Depot closed= No change= No change

i've found while ago from city link....


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 4, 2010)

HUSKIE said:


> Sh1t My XFX HD 5770.. didn't arrive, so i have the weekend to waste.



D'OH!

Why not do what I've done and see how high you can increase your PCIe bus. 



I got mine to 110MHz so far, so good.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 4, 2010)

Anyone fancy some L4D 2 steam action?


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 4, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> D'OH!
> 
> Why not do what I've done and see how high you can increase your PCIe bus.
> 
> ...




wohhhh im craving with xfx hd 5770... wtf i can't wait i can't wait..


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 4, 2010)

Boys, need some advice.

Let say you had the chance to get an Antec 1200w PSU for £35 on top of selling your SS DA750, would you?


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 5, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Boys, need some advice.
> 
> Let say you had the chance to get an Antec 1200w PSU for £35 on top of selling your SS DA750, would you?




i haven't idea mate, just wait to our fellow members to give some ideas..


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 5, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Let say you had the chance to get an Antec 1200w PSU for £35 on top of selling your SS DA750, would you?



If you will ever need the 1200w PSU for Tri-SLI GTX580, then possibly. But if you are not going for some insane builds, I think 750w is plenty for 2 graphics card and an overclocked CPU (despite what others may say).


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 5, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Boys, need some advice.
> 
> Let say you had the chance to get an Antec 1200w PSU for £35 on top of selling your SS DA750, would you?



Nice PSU for £35 I personally would though that's just me. Steam?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 5, 2010)

My new idea for this club.. 

As you may know, i sell alot on here. So, im gunna give you the chance to get dibs and discounts (750+ posts) 

In the next few day's i will be listing the following:

Western Digital 750GB Green
PoV 8800GTS 640MB
Asus Crosshair IV Formula

May be listing:

Silverstone DA750

Also, i've found all the stuff that i will put in give-away's after xmas. Lots. We can make this very good tatty


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 5, 2010)

^^^^ Car boot sale via the internet lol


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 5, 2010)

Ordered a brand new 1000D + IS 18-55 kit + 10EG bag for £240!!
Hopefully my 1000D will come tomorrow via DPD.
will post some pictures soon!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 6, 2010)

planning to upgrade the fans on my Antec 902 with these ones http://www.thecoolingshop.com/produ...FLow-120mm-Blue-LED-Quiet-Case-Fan_34913.html soon with a Zalman ZM MFC1 Combo fan controller to keep the RPM down - I might change the big 200mm fan at the top but i dunno - many people have reported issues with 200mm fans from other brands/manufacturers whose holes dont line up with the case so theres no way to install it.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 6, 2010)

Post #39 in the 3DMark Giveaway thread... I think i have a good chance.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 6, 2010)

Not bothered with 3DMark giveaway, since that I think there are plenty of others in this forum who deserves that more than I do (given that I don't bench)


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 6, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> D'OH!
> 
> Why not do what I've done and see how high you can increase your PCIe bus.
> 
> ...




hahahah got my xfx hd 5770 while ago from citylink... i can't wait to attach to my mobo..

pictures soon....


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 6, 2010)

[EU] (UK) Assorted 1GB GTX460 under £130

1GB GTX 460 cards for under 130 quid.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 6, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> [EU] (UK) Assorted 1GB GTX460 under £130
> 
> 1GB GTX 460 cards for under 130 quid.



w00t! Lower prices. Think I'd rather have a 6850 for that amount of money though.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 6, 2010)

i5 installed


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 6, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> w00t! Lower prices. Think I'd rather have a 6850 for that amount of money though.



ahhhh but there aint that many 6850's that cheap (although I managed to find one for £129), most of the rest I saw were £140 - £150..... plus that Sonic is overclocked version so will prolly be a tad quicker.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 6, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> ahhhh but there aint that many 6850's that cheap (although I managed to find one for £129), most of the rest I saw were £140 - £150.



True, and you've got to love choice. 





MoonPig said:


> i5 installed



HUZZARH!

Going to go all out with numbers & shit or just get on with the OC'ing?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 6, 2010)

Getting everything installed, then i'll clock it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 6, 2010)

Its monday - Ive went out to pick up my package but Its still not the dust filters i orderd for my 902 last monday/tuesday....


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 6, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its monday - Ive went out to pick up my package but Its still not the dust filters i orderd for my 902 last monday/tuesday....



>.<

Burn!


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 6, 2010)

Hmmm... This EVO seems to be only showing 2 of my 4GB and not playing in 5.1 even though im using optical...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 6, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Hmmm... This EVO seems to be only showing 2 of my 4GB and not playing in 5.1 even though im using optical...



Start with the obvious, are the modules installed correctly (not meaning to insult your intelligence). Also, look for Memory Remapping within the BIOS, that can sometimes cause this issue. Is it a fresh install of Windows blows?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 6, 2010)

Fixed the 5.1, bloody cable came loose.

RAM. Everything is in fine, both MemoryRemapping shows 2GB whether it's Enabled or Disabled. What odd is that CPU-z see's 4GB, but windows doesn't. And yea, literally just installed Windows.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 6, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Fixed the 5.1, bloody cable came loose.
> 
> RAM. Everything is in fine, both MemoryRemapping shows 2GB whether it's Enabled or Disabled. What odd is that CPU-z see's 4GB, but windows doesn't. And yea, literally just installed Windows.



D'OH!

Seems to be a common issue with G.Skill RAM.



> To install 2 modules, you must put them in the BLUE slots. According the motherboard diagram - oddly in black and white - that's the 2nd and 4th slots counting from the processor. Slots A1 and B1.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 6, 2010)

Yea, i have them in them slots.

Thought that was the issue and moved to the other slots where it failed to POST. So their back in the Blue slots.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 6, 2010)

Tried following the steps in the link I posted, worth a shot?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 6, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Not bothered with 3DMark giveaway, since that I think there are plenty of others in this forum who deserves that more than I do (given that I don't bench)



Wrong thread alert


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 6, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Tried following the steps in the link I posted, worth a shot?



I'll flash the BIOS in abit. Busy atm


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 6, 2010)

New items up boys:

[FS] [UK] MoonPig's Clearout


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 7, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> I'll flash the BIOS in abit. Busy atm



Any joy?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 7, 2010)

All the joy one can hope for! Bloody works!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 7, 2010)

moonpig said:


> all the joy one can hope for! Bloody works!



Wahey!


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 7, 2010)

Now i just gotta clock this bad boy


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 7, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Wrong thread alert



Want to double your chances of winning the 3Dmark11? I can post, and if I win then the copy goes to you


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 9, 2010)

Since many of UK users (no not you tatty) are of university age, I figure I should let you guys know about the vote today to raise tuition fees to god awful levels. Votes today, fingers crossed it doesn't get passed.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 9, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> Since many of UK users (no not you tatty) are of university age, I figure I should let you guys know about the vote today to raise tuition fees to god awful levels. Votes today, fingers crossed it doesn't get passed.



It will get passed I think..... sadly, however I am at least releived that the fees won't affect my youngest daughter who only started University in September..... she costs me enuff already!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 9, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> It will get passed I think..... sadly, however I am at least releived that the fees won't affect my youngest daughter who only started University in September..... she costs me enuff already!



will come into affect in the academic year of 2012-2013. I unfortunately will have my last year at stupid prices.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 9, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> will come into affect in the academic year of 2012-2013. I unfortunately will have my last year at stupid prices.



I was under the impression only NEW students will pay the overly inflated prices, students already attending University will not be affected...... as in New Intakes with effect from 2012/13.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 9, 2010)

Don't think so, I thought that if you go to University in or after that year (depending where you go) you will have to pay £6000 at least.


----------



## KieX (Dec 9, 2010)

Not sure, but when I was at uni they jumped from the £1k to the £3k and never had to pay anything more. Think this £6k will work the same, anybody already enrolled remains on the initial tuition fees.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 10, 2010)

my room is freezing - so im deciding to put in an order next week for another 5850 to go into my 'room heater'

I have a choice between these 2...

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/...ongraphicscards/atihd5800series/nov-5850.html

XFX HD 5850 Black Edition 1GB GDDR5 Dual DVI HDMI....

----

as for the novatech one - aparently, theres been a lotta talk from people that have bought the novatech branded 5850. but when they recieved it, it turned out to be a Palit/powercolour or some other manufacturer

the XFX is £10 more and of course for that extra £10 im getting a brand i can trust. the Novatech however is more of a mystery. from what people say, it depends on what ever they have in stock at the time


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 10, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> my room is freezing - so im deciding to put in an order next week for another 5850 to go into my 'room heater'



Should have went Fermi like I did I roast marshmallows by the graphics card on cold nights.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 10, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Should have went Fermi like I did I roast marshmallows by the graphics card on cold nights.



well, in my defence - if my 4870 didnt die on me i wouldnt of had to get rid of the remaining one


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 10, 2010)

some pretty decent deals for 3 for £18 for PC games on zavvi:
http://www.zavvi.com/games/platforms/pc/offers/3-for-18.list


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't want even one game on that list, lol.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 10, 2010)

All the games I'd want in that Zavvi list I own already.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 10, 2010)

So bloody annoyed lately with postie's and couriers  Citylink have tried to deliver my i5 760 and  Fatal1ty 750w PSU Monday, so I call them as I'm at work and ask them to deliver it Thursday, they try and deliver it Weds  I call them again and tell them to please deliver it on thurs after 1pm, they tell me it wont be too late as I have to leave for a works do at 4.00 and guess what??? assholes come at 4.30 when no ones home, not to mention the aftershave and perfume I ordered for my mum and dad haven't been delivered nore has the replacement touchscreen for my Nokia x6 and I'm stuck using a shitty samsung tocco lite 

Really hope I get all this crap sorted before Christmas!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 10, 2010)

city links are a*sholes,should just go to there warehouse when you have time to pick it up maybe if they keep doing it and complain aswell.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 10, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> city links are a*sholes,should just go to there warehouse when you have time to pick it up maybe if they keep doing it and complain aswell.



really? i got many deliveries from citilink, found they are better than all other carriers except maybe UPS

worst IMO is HDNL THEY ARE SOOOOOOO RETARDED it is not funny


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 10, 2010)

"Shitty" Link are the worst couriers ive personally used.
Royal Mail on the other hand are decent, depends where you live but the price to quality of delivery is not bad compared to like UPS where the price is extremely rip off.

EDIT: HDNL got a spot on watchdog on BBC for missing delivery times and claiming they delivered but no one was in.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 10, 2010)

I use mostly royal mail,delivers in time like always.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice deal for the boys.......................

[EU] {UK} £35.24-4GB Mushkin Silverline DDR3 1333m...

Even this E7500 which are generally capable of 4.2gig+ on air aint bad either............

http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials...ssor+-+Retail+-+(Clean+Pull)+?productId=40933


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 10, 2010)

If they privatised the royal mail i wouldnt like it, they did that in the Netherlands and the replacements are worse than the public mail system they used to have.

EDIT: Tatty nice scope on the deals recently.

Just got myself a Novatech 6850 for £130 inc p+p, only difference is the one i got has a Red PCB and cover.
http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/...scards/atihd6800series/novatech/nov-6850.html


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 10, 2010)

dpd hasn't letted me down yet and royal mail 9.5/10 delivered on time and actually leave a card saying i wasn't in so i just go collect it myself,unlike city link lied they posted a card through my door when there wasn't any.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 11, 2010)

Ummm Chicken Madras for breakfast


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 11, 2010)

Still looking for breakfast... Bought Weetabix Chocolate. Never going to fall for that trap again, chocolate mint with extra sugar or not.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 11, 2010)

I bought a party size hula hoops lols,hula hoops are the best packet of crisp coming close to mccoys.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 11, 2010)

some crunchy nut...


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 11, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> some crunchy nut...



I have been eating crunchy nut for the past 2 months. Problem is that it gives me midday crash, so I started to look for alternatives with less sugar.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 11, 2010)

Ain't eaten cereal in ages.

Coffee time


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 11, 2010)

Pffft! Cereal. It's all about the Fry Up!

Cumberland sausages, 2 fried eggs, baked beans, fried mushrooms, black pudding, bacon, fried tomatoes and some fried bread!


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 11, 2010)

That's tomorrow


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 11, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Pffft! Cereal. It's all about the Fry Up!
> 
> Cumberland sausages, 2 fried eggs, baked beans, fried mushrooms, black pudding, bacon, fried tomatoes and some fried bread!



This. Add a cup of coffee, put the lot in a polystyrene takeaway box, and it's called a "breakfast in a box" for *£3.50!!!* Killer price, and it's only at the end of my road! I've never been so happy!


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 11, 2010)

I used to get the old 'Breakfast in a Box' for dinner when i was in high-school


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 11, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> I used to get the old 'Breakfast in a Box' for dinner when i was in high-school



I think I'm gonna get one in a bit.... lipsmackingly good


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 11, 2010)

Replace Coffee with Tea and I'll 'ave one!


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 11, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Replace Coffee with Tea and I'll 'ave one!



I've posted it via Royal Mail recorded delivery, should be with you soon. You'll need a microwave


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 11, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> I've posted it via Royal Mail recorded delivery, should be with you soon. You'll need a microwave


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 11, 2010)

And a sponge?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 11, 2010)

pshhhh.

Give me a Bacon, sausage and egg buttey with a pint any day


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 13, 2010)

So got some nice goodies in the mail today, only took the best part of a week but to City Links detriment they did redeliver for a 4th time when I called my local depot 

I have a brand spanking new i5 760 and an OCZ Fatal1ty 750w PSU, also got a nice big NH-U12P SE2 that I bought off Rado_D 

Now, my current rig consists of the following: (Have removed HDD's as keeping these)

NZXT M59 
M4A79XTD-EVO 
PII 550 (unlocked BE 3.6Ghz) 
Arctic Freezer Pro Rev2 
4Gb Geil DDR3 1333
320Gb Seagate
Corsair HX 520w 

My question is, should I sell my current rig as a whole when I get the rest of my parts or part it out? 

Am thinking selling it as a whole, add an GPU and you have a pretty sweet gaming rig, any thoughts?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 13, 2010)

Well if you can sell the whole thing to a noob you might get good money for it as a whole lol.
I just bought medal of honor limited edition on PC for £16 in tescos lol.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 13, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well if you can sell the whole thing to a noob you might get good money for it as a whole lol.
> I just bought medal of honor limited edition on PC for £16 in tescos lol.



wow thanks mate, that is a real steal!
£30 in HMV and £25 in GAME


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 13, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> I just bought medal of honor limited edition on PC for £16 in tescos lol.



Awww man, anyone wanna buy £16's worth of stuff?!


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 13, 2010)

sounds reasonable, but for me i just dowloading at the moment.... damn too slow.... hahahahaha


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 13, 2010)

Well you can't go wrong on purchasing a 15/16" laptop carrier bag for £4 with a mini targus laser mouse if its actually correct price tag shown in tesco.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 13, 2010)

Erm...

http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/12980657/Medal-Of-Honor-Limited-Edition/Product.html


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 13, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Erm...
> 
> http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/12980657/Medal-Of-Honor-Limited-Edition/Product.html



i'm not complaining moon pig,only £3 more and it was one time thing when you go in store and see good price on a product which happened to me but yeah thats a nice price.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 13, 2010)

Was intended for Scam


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 14, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Erm...
> 
> http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/12980657/Medal-Of-Honor-Limited-Edition/Product.html



And I don't even need to leave the house!
Strangely enough, Tesco's were supposed to be delivering my shopping last week (snow) so it's being delivered tonight.
I ain't using Tesco again, I'm sticking with Iceland, cos I'm a Good Mum


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 15, 2010)

This morning, December 15th, 2010 -- a date which will live in infamy -- One of my items was suddenly and deliberately attacked by naval and air forces of the Empire of Royal Mail while in transit

The package was at peace with that nation and, at the solicitation of Royal Mail, was still in conversation with its government and its emperor looking toward the maintenance of peace on deliveries.

Indeed, one hour after Royal Mail air squadrons had commenced bombing my package, the Royal Mail ambassador to my package and his colleague delivered to our Secretary of State a formal reply to a recent package. And while this reply stated that it seemed useless to continue the existing diplomatic negotiations, it contained no threat or hint of war or of armed attack.

It will be recorded that the distance of London from Royal Mail makes it obvious that the attack was deliberately planned many days or even weeks ago. During the intervening time, the Royal Mail government has deliberately sought to deceive my package by false statements and expressions of hope for continued peace.

The attack yesterday on my package has caused severe damage to my item. I regret to tell you that very many packages have been lost. In addition, packages have been reported torpedoed on the high seas between Scotland and London.


Royal Mail has, therefore, undertaken a surprise offensive extending throughout the delivery area. The facts of today and yesterday speak for themselves. The recipient of the packages have already formed their opinions and well understand the implications to the very life and safety of our item.

As commander in chief of the package, I have directed that all measures be taken for our defense. But always will our whole nation remember the character of the onslaught against our package.

No matter how long it may take us to overcome this premeditated invasion, the recipient of the packages in their righteous might will win through to absolute victory.

I believe that I interpret the will of the Congress and of the people when I assert that we will not only defend ourselves to the uttermost, but will make it very certain that this form of treachery shall never again endanger our packages.

Hostilities exist. There is no blinking at the fact that our people, our territory, and our interests are in grave danger.

With confidence in our armed forces, with the unbounding determination of our people, we will gain the inevitable triumph -- so help us God.

I ask that the Congress declare that since the unprovoked and dastardly attack by Royal Mail on Wednesday, December 15th, 2010, a state of war has existed between my package and Royal Mail.


-------


If you want your stuff to arrive in one peice - Dont use Royal Mail, f**king wankers couldnt handle a lump of wood without it shattering to a million  peices.

and tests have proved again n again that the only way to  make sure your letters or items even reach there destination let alone being in the same condition you sent it in is to make the deliveries yourself


----------



## gumpty (Dec 15, 2010)

We shall fight on the streets and cul-de-sacs,
we shall fight with growing confidence and growing strength in the airmail, we shall defend our stamps, whatever the cost may be,
we shall fight on the mailboxes,
we shall fight on the collection points,
we shall fight in the Post Offices and drop-off boxes,
we shall fight in the delivery vans;
we shall never surrender.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 15, 2010)

I have a new found hatred for the Royal Mail after I found out the postman murdered my Dog last week.

I'm not being humorous, I actually hate the impatient ballbags for killing my Dog. Drove over him and burst him right in-front of my old man. Good thing I wasn't there as I would have fucked the guy up.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 15, 2010)

Personally, I have had no problems with Royal Mail, perhaps I have not used their service enough?


----------



## gumpty (Dec 15, 2010)

The local RM collection point has extended hours this time of year (6:30am - 8:00pm), and I have a package waiting. So I turned up outside the office this morning at 6:35am expecting it to be open (I usually go to work a bit earlier than this). Only it is still shut.

So I wait.

And knock.

There are people inside, I can see them. And they have seen me.

And yet I still wait.

6:55am one of them finally comes and opens the door for me. About bloody time.

Except they can't find my package, as they have a backlog of missed deliveries and it wont be ready for collection until later this afternoon.

Awesome.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 15, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I have a new found hatred for the Royal Mail after I found out the postman murdered my Dog last week.
> 
> I'm not being humorous, I actually hate the impatient ballbags for killing my Dog. Drove over him and burst him right in-front of my old man. Good thing I wasn't there as I would have fucked the guy up.



are you serious??


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm still waiting on a GTX260 that was posted last Tuesday


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 15, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> are you serious??



Unfortunately, yes I am. My family are devastated. He was 20 years old so he only had a year or 2 left and being crushed by a dildo postman is a horrible way to die.


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 15, 2010)

huskie is listening music ALL THAT REMAINS.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 15, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Unfortunately, yes I am. My family are devastated. He was 20 years old so he only had a year or 2 left and being crushed by a dildo postman is a horrible way to die.



Id take them to court - Sue the fucking driver


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 15, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm not being humorous, I actually hate the impatient ballbags for killing my Dog. Drove over him and burst him right in-front of my old man. Good thing I wasn't there as I would have fucked the guy up.



Oh shit, I hope you are winding us up, thats f**ked up 

I'm still waiting on the perfume and aftershave I ordered my mum and dad last week, how in the hell I am going to get it to them on time is beyond me


----------



## gumpty (Dec 15, 2010)

My condolences InnocentCriminal.

My family went through a similar thing: our family dog was hit on our driveway (we lived on a farm) by one of the tradesmen that was doing work on the house. Unfortunately she wasn't killed instantly and was in considerable distress, so the tradesman had to hit her over the head with a hammer to finish it - all in front of my mother. It wasn't really their fault, our dog would run out in front of traffic on the driveway everyday - she was going to get hit eventually.

But then a couple of weeks later at a party the builder (he was my age) was laughing about the whole situation in front of me. It cut a bit close to the bone so I punched him out. Dick.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 15, 2010)

I wish I could say I was but unfortunately I'm not...







... he was almost as old as I was.

I'll forever miss the lil bugger.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 15, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Unfortunately, yes I am. My family are devastated. He was 20 years old so he only had a year or 2 left and being crushed by a dildo postman is a horrible way to die.



Sorry to hear about your dog 

What did the arsehole postie say about it?


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 15, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I wish I could say I was but unfortunately I'm not...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=39556&stc=1&d=1292418677
> 
> ...




damn mate you need to  appeal to the court for your lovely dog!!

JUSTICE FOR HIM!!!!

horrible postie!!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 15, 2010)

was any thing done about your dog? I the postman behind the wheel should have got suspend with no pay for a few weeks at least. if that was my dog that got it, youd bet your ass id be all over R.M not just trying to get a fat pay out but for justice. they can just go around running over peoples dogs and not have a single hint of guilt or remorse about what theyve just done. accident or not.

but for them to not pursue the matter is rediculous - your dog is a part of your family and they wouldnt like it if one of their R.M colleagues ran over one of their family members while on the road so why should it make any difference at all if it was someones pet they ran over??

I doubt the postie was even given a slap on the wrist for it - all he probably did was report the incident to his shift manager, drop the van off at engineering to have it checked for damages and then took the bus home.

what a bunch of fucking scum. i am ashamed to have worked for them in the previous years


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 15, 2010)

My parents can barely speak to me on the phone so I doubt they've even been able to do anything about it.

I'll hopefully speak to them tonight.

I don't think the postman hung around to say anything.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 15, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I don't think the postman hung around to say anything.



If he didnt even apologise then Id take the story to the local papers. they cant get away with something like this. but by all means at least give RM a chance to explain themselves first - see if they know who done it and if that individual isnt punished - then take it to the papers.

Or you could just skip the investigation n head straight to the papers. but it will look better on paper if it says you contacted RM and attempted to get to the bottom of it but they were unwilling to help.

(i love shit stirring) 

any PR will be negative PR on RMs behalf, running over someones pet and not even attempting to find out who the owners are or report the incident is a blatant disreguard of duty by that postman who also brings even more shame on RM who already have enough bad PR - not only that Animal lovers all over the UK will eat it all up and protest and rally that the postie be bought to justice and show the UK that just because you are a postman that doesnt mean you are above the law.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 15, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> My parents can barely speak to me on the phone so I doubt they've even been able to do anything about it.
> 
> I'll hopefully speak to them tonight.
> 
> I don't think the postman hung around to say anything.



Surely you can find out his details and report the f*cking w*nker!!  Or pay him a visit


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 15, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Surely you can find out his details and report the f*cking w*nker!!  Or pay him a visit



the only way their going to find out is if they go to their local sorting office and ask to speak to the shiftmanager and he/she would be able to find out who was doing what route on what day - I dont think you'l be able to get his 'details' other then just his name and even then it could be hard chasing him down as he could be from another office.

Sometimes postmen get asked to go work elsewhere for anything upto a day or a week  because their either picking up over time or theres no work for them at their own office and there is elsewhere - so they go where the work takes them. its not always the case though. - that could make the driver that much harder to track through RM who may not be that willing to assist - after all this is RM we're talkin about


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for the support folks, means a lot.

On a different note. I'm going to bite the bullet and order one of these from the devil himself.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 16, 2010)

Sounds like round about time you should upgrade  Enjoy your new upgrade. 

I heard white xmas. How much of it is true?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 16, 2010)

Better fucking not be, I wanna go home on Monday and if it's snowing imma gunna drink over 9000 gallons of beer and piss over the tracks so the train can take me home.


----------



## KieX (Dec 16, 2010)

I'll drink Cider and start from London working my way upwards. I need deliveries to get here next week!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 16, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Thanks for the support folks, means a lot.
> 
> On a different note. I'm going to bite the bullet and order one of these from the devil himself.



blah - I wish i held off buying guitar tubes for my amp - could have bought one of these cards for Xfire.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 16, 2010)

Actually - Ive actually been thinking about selling my 5850 and going for a 6970 when it gets a little cheaper

Pity VAT is going up next year...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 16, 2010)

On second thoughts - a word of warning.....if your gonna buy that MSI 5850 - Overclockers have a pretty bad rep and its not just bad aftersales im talking about. I have a friend who has had countless numbers of issues with overclockers.

Not trying to put you off or anything. but if you buy it and it goes wrong, or they send the wrong item, or if they send it late or if they dont have stock despite their website saying they do - you could be in for a difficult ride.

Overclocks can be great - but only if you buy stuff that doesnt break easily and even then there can still be issues between you paying for the item and them dispathing it.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 16, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> On second thoughts - a word of warning.....if your gonna buy that MSI 5850 - Overclockers have a pretty bad rep and its not just bad aftersales im talking about. I have a friend who has had countless numbers of issues with overclockers.
> 
> Not trying to put you off or anything. but if you buy it and it goes wrong, or they send the wrong item, or if they send it late or if they dont have stock despite their website saying they do - you could be in for a difficult ride.
> 
> Overclocks can be great - but only if you buy stuff that doesnt break easily and even then there can still be issues between you paying for the item and them dispathing it.



Which is why I described the transaction as buying from the Devil himself. I _hate_ OcUK but I'm prepared to risk it for that price.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 16, 2010)

I'll put you off OcUK... and not apologize. Hate them, with reason.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 16, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Which is why I described the transaction as buying from the Devil himself. I _hate_ OcUK but I'm prepared to risk it for that price.



If your willing to pay a little more - get a Novatech branded 5850 for £150 - they usually send a normal 5850 instead of one with their name on it - it depends what they got in stock at the time


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't know any else who hates OcUK as much as I do but this is a very hard to refuse offer.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 16, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I hate OcUK but I'm prepared to risk it for that price



 that's like saying "She might be clean, she might not; but she's only £20 and doesn't care whether I wear a rubber"



InnocentCriminal said:


> I don't know any else who hates OcUK as much as I do but this is a very hard to refuse offer



I hate OCUK more than most, I believe, after they ripped me off over my motherboard plus 4 x £11 postage  This was when I spent over £1000 on them in one transaction.
And remember - if a deal sounds too good to be true...

These could be cheap for any reason: It was the top pallet, loads of boxes got wet, maybe the cooler got revised after these were manufactured; I know these things don't happen all over the world but this is OCUK we're on about!

I just don't want to see an Innocent Criminal get ripped off by a real one


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 16, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I don't know any else who hates OcUK as much as I do but this is a very hard to refuse offer.



Dont do it!!! its a trap!!!


----------



## KieX (Dec 16, 2010)

Yea, 2x Asus P5Q motherboards + Crucial ballistix refused for RMA by them and me paying shipping both ways. Thankfully crucial were nice enough to do it for me themselves. But meh, no price is worth that hassle.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 16, 2010)

KieX said:


> Yea, 2x Asus P5Q motherboards + Crucial ballistix refused for RMA by them and me paying shipping both ways. Thankfully crucial were nice enough to do it for me themselves. But meh, no price is worth that hassle.



Did you tell Crucial that OcUK refused you RMA?? and under what grounds did OcUK refuse the RMA? they had to have given you a reason


----------



## KieX (Dec 16, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Did you tell Crucial that OcUK refused you RMA?? and under what grounds did OcUK refuse the RMA? they had to have given you a reason



The crucial ram was turned down because it was outside of their retunrs policy window, (2yrs after I bought it). Didn't mention to Crucial they were turned down, just told them I was getting memtest errors even though they were run stock. They then issued me an RMA number and gave me an even newer set. So kudos to their support.

The asus mobo's were turned down 1 because there was an OC profile, and the other because it was (i quote) "not properly cleaned". I mean this was a load of bull. And ASUS support never bother answering my emails.

This was back 5 years for the ram and 2 years for the mobo. I hope they've changed since then, but I won't spend any more on them. I spent over £8k £4.5K with them and they just don't care when it comes to helping you.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 16, 2010)

yeah - Ive heard Asus's support can be quite bad - I think they tend to hide behind the fact that they are based in Taiwan and have less then a handful of service stations outside of Taiwan. - its not really an excuse tbh. I heard their RMA's tend to take a a few months too sometimes. worst ive heard is someone taking about 6 months to get their RMA'd mobo back - by that time he'd already built and upgraded new machine.

they make some great kit but dont really want to support it.

as for the P5Q being "not properly clean" you should have asked if they preferd the mobo to be dry cleaned.

---

- not professional i know, but they aint being professional either - i mean, what sort of excuse is "not properly cleaned" ???

The staff are probably graduates from SCAN - some of the most unhelpful and clueless motherfuckers i have ever had the privaledge of dealing with.

If OcUK are complaining because the board is a little dusty then their in the wrong line of work.

Its hard to keep DUST out of everything even though my Antec 902 comes with dust filters theres a little Piramyd of dusty building up at the bottom of my case - its something you cant really avoid - even WITH dust filters, some will always get in.

---

lastly - its not as if you dipped the board in toxic substances before shipping it back to them so I really dont see what the hooohaa is all about


----------



## KieX (Dec 16, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> *snip
> as for the P5Q being "not properly clean" *you should have asked if they preferd the mobo to be dry cleaned.*



Haha, that made me laugh quite a lot ---



FreedomEclipse said:


> *snip
> The staff are probably graduates from SCAN - some of the most unhelpful and clueless motherfuckers i have ever had the privaledge of dealing with.



TBH I have been buying a lot from Yoyotech in london recently, and apart from 1 guy they all seem really really clueless. It's like they got a retail job with no interest other than making minimum wage. But, when the Rampage III Extreme I bought from them turned out to be second hand with TIM in the socket, they swapped the board, apologised and gave me a free toolkit. Sure, nothing lavish, but at least they were nice and honestly tried to solve a problem and keep me happy. I respect that. (Had that been OcUK it would probably be a third ASUS turned down claiming the moment I switched it on it was second hand)

/wall of text


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 17, 2010)

Boys, i've just bought me an i7 setup.

Anyone wanting an almost new i5 setup?


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 17, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Boys, i've just bought me an i7 setup.
> 
> Anyone wanting an almost new i5 setup?



How much ?


----------



## Geofrancis (Dec 17, 2010)

DrPepper you freak me out every time i see that display pic of yours
idk if is me being high or wtf but it does lol


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 17, 2010)

Geofrancis said:


> DrPepper you freak me out every time i see that display pic of yours
> idk if is me being high or wtf but it does lol



That's why I picked it. It's a mentally intimidating picture.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 17, 2010)

KieX said:


> Haha, that made me laugh quite a lot ---
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No way!! i do almost ALL my tech shopping from yoyotech as im based in london and they have really helped me out in the past and the guys who work there cept for one -- i think his name is chris -- are awesome. i do go into their shop for a chat if im in the city and they are great. i highly recommend them


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## MoonPig (Dec 17, 2010)

Dr, erm. £260 for CPU, RAM and MOBO


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 17, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Dr, erm. £260 for CPU, RAM and MOBO



Very tempting indeed. I need to get a new car and I'm going on holiday for xmas  If I save up my pennies I'l certainly buy it if it's still for sale.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 17, 2010)

Piggy whats the lowdown on your 5850? you keepin that?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 17, 2010)

Yea, she's mine. Back off!

I'll be putting the i5 up for sale after new years, most likely.

Also, big clearout coming tomorrow!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 17, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Yea, she's mine. Back off!





you make sad panda sad


----------



## gumpty (Dec 17, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I don't know any else who hates OcUK as much as I do but this is a very hard to refuse offer.



It's funny, I've never had any trouble with OcUK. That being said, I have read all about their devious practices and steer well clear of them these days.

I rate Ebuyer first in terms of customer service when things go wrong or RMAd. And probably Scan too. Aria seem pretty good too, but have only used them once. Novatech have only used once too.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 17, 2010)

The thing that worries me about that Overclockers deal is that price is only available on pre-order, I like it even less when they physically have not got the cards, 100 people could effectively be paying the staffs Xmas bonus to then have to wait 2 months to get their money back once it's realised that the cards are not appearing.  I too have had bad experiences with them, but not always and those experiences have always been resolved, mainly through threats on my part as I have studied consumer law so I can always play their "game".

All that said, I might get 3 of them cards, one to add to my existing 5850 (you reckon my 750W PSU would be enuff???) and a couple for re-sale on flea bay.

Ohhh and by the way, my i7 rig is also going in January..... really cheap!!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 17, 2010)

I feel like utter shit. I have a friend from Middlesbrough coming down this weekend and I've got Flu.



In regards to the 5850... after this weekend I expect I won't have any money.


----------



## qubit (Dec 17, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> *I feel like utter shit. I have a friend from Middlesbrough coming down this weekend and I've got Flu.*
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to the 5850... after this weekend I expect I won't have any money.



Hey, sorry to hear that, dude.  Hope you feel well enough to enjoy Christmas.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 17, 2010)

Appreciate that. I really hope it doesn't last very long.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 17, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Appreciate that. I really hope it doesn't last very long.



I wouldn't worry too much "Man Flu" usually just turns out to be a common cold and is done with in 48 hours


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 17, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> I wouldn't worry too much "Man Flu" usually just turns out to be a common cold and is done with in 48 hours



I don't think this is Man Flu - I'm really feverish; aching all over, head throbbing and I feel as if I'm going to cough up blood my chest hurts so much.

Still, I'll plough on. On a happier note, anyone in the closed beta for Battlefield: Play 4 Free?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 17, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I don't think this is Man Flu - I'm really feverish; aching all over, head throbbing and I feel as if I'm going to cough up blood my chest hurts so much.
> 
> Still, I'll plough on. On a happier note, anyone in the closed beta for Battlefield: Play 4 Free?



In that case it does sound like flu   Get some day nurse and benelyn down you quick!  And no I am a "World of Tanks" free Beta man myself, just cant stop playing it at the moment!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 17, 2010)

I was in the closed beta for World of Tanks as well but I just didn't dig it. Too slow and everyone had better Tanks than me.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 17, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I was in the closed beta for World of Tanks as well but I just didn't dig it. Too slow and everyone had better Tanks than me.



It aint slow now, much more polished since last update last month, it really is worth giving it a try again PLUS you should have accumilated a lot of gold since you were last on (150 a day) and you can use that to buy credits and experience to upgrade your tanks.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 17, 2010)

I'll definitely give it another try then. It'll be interesting to see how it's improved.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 17, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I don't think this is Man Flu - I'm really feverish; aching all over, head throbbing and I feel as if I'm going to cough up blood my chest hurts so much.
> 
> Still, I'll plough on. On a happier note, anyone in the closed beta for Battlefield: Play 4 Free?



I had that, just got over it. Took me 2 weeks.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 17, 2010)

Like last time boys, i'm giving you all chance for first-dibs:

EVGA 750i FTW
£35

ASUS 8800GTS 640MB
£35

POV 8800GTS 640MB
£35

Silverstone DA750w
£60

Tagan EasyCon 530w
£35

Coolermaster iGreen 430w
£25

2x 1GB Geil 800MHz DDR2
£20

8x Enzotech Sinks
£6

Arctic Cooling Xtreme Accelero 5870
£35

Intel E7200 (Lapped)
£25

Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
£10

Xigmatek Dark Knight
£15

PM me. I'll be out today, but i'll try get back to you asap.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 17, 2010)

Shame there isn't anything I'd want.


----------



## claylomax (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi guys, have you looked outside your window? I won't be ordering any hardware for now because a couple of inches of snow seem to paralize this country. EDIT: It's not related to your post Moonpig.


----------



## gumpty (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah, we just had a heavy snow-shower in central London. It isn't sticking though, it eased off and it's melting pretty fast.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 17, 2010)

4 inches last night for us, lots more to come tomorrow.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 17, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> 4 inches last night for us, lots more to come tomorrow.



7 inches and getting bigger by the minute.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 17, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> 7 inches and getting bigger by the minute.



I just clicked in from the TPU front page and read this, I'm thinking you mean snow....  haha 

None here, it's annoying now as even the lot we had 2 weeks ago we got a light dusting here  no days off work for me


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 17, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I just clicked in from the TPU front page and read this, I'm thinking you mean snow....  haha
> 
> None here, it's annoying now as even the lot we had 2 weeks ago we got a light dusting here  no days off work for me



I am only about 17 miles from you and we have had loads lol.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 17, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> I am only about 17 miles from you and we have had loads lol.



Really?  dammit, hope we get some tomorrow as forecast, though now even the forecast has changed from heavy snow to light  

Can't I just get a damn day off work before Christmas, not having to go back Monday until Thursday would be ideal  

On a different note, I get paid Christmas eve so will be finishing my i5 760 build, still to order an case, SSD, RAM and motherboard..... suspense is killing me


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 17, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Really?  dammit, hope we get some tomorrow as forecast, though now even the forecast has changed from heavy snow to light
> 
> Can't I just get a damn day off work before Christmas, not having to go back Monday until Thursday would be ideal
> 
> On a different note, I get paid Christmas eve so will be finishing my i5 760 build, still to order an case, SSD, *RAM and motherboard*..... suspense is killing me



I'll be selling mine soon


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 17, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> I'll be selling mine soon



what? why? when???

Think I will pass as I already have the 760, will most likely be getting a UD4, 1800+ ram and a 90gb vertex SSD, though if the price is right then I might have to have some of that off your hands!


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 17, 2010)

Well, I was looking for £110 + £65 for the RAM (IIRC) and i won't be posting/selling anything till January (cos of RM's fail atm).


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 17, 2010)

No snow in central London :/


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 17, 2010)

No snow here either. Though, we did have a week of it before... I WANT MOAR.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 17, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> No snow in central London :/



got 1 inch in 1/2hr in harrow


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 17, 2010)

Who ever asked, sorry but by the looks of things, the i5 setup and the DA750 arn't for sale anymore.

On a lighter note, Anyone wanting to hire me in West Yorkshire?


----------



## KieX (Dec 17, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> No way!! i do almost ALL my tech shopping from yoyotech as im based in london and they have really helped me out in the past and the guys who work there cept for one -- i think his name is chris -- are awesome. i do go into their shop for a chat if im in the city and they are great. i highly recommend them



Must have gone in to the shop on the wrong day  I definitely like them and will keep buying there. Only place I can get web+delivery prices instantly after work on a payday 



Fourstaff said:


> No snow in central London :/


Plenty of snow and ice in Moorgate. I slipped on ice and when I fell I dented the top of my phone


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 17, 2010)

KieX said:


> Must have gone in to the shop on the wrong day  I definitely like them and will keep buying there. Only place I can get web+delivery prices instantly after work on a payday
> 
> 
> Plenty of snow and ice in Moorgate. I slipped on ice and when I fell I dented the top of my phone



slipped twice today, both my pairs of shoes are now fucked beyond belief!


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 17, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I just clicked in from the TPU front page and read this, I'm thinking you mean snow....  haha



Yeah snow .....


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 18, 2010)

Dammit, what's wrong with South Kensington? Everybody is slipping around their snow and stuff, and here I am, high and dry. There is a snow powder covering the pavements, and that's just it. 1mm? probs.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 18, 2010)

KieX said:


> Must have gone in to the shop on the wrong day  I definitely like them and will keep buying there. Only place I can get web+delivery prices instantly after work on a payday



chris is the white guy with glasses btw - I try to go in when he's busy so I go around to the other guys as they know me a little better - they sold me my current 5850 for £120 when my 4870 didnt make it back from RMA - Back then they were around £180+, Chris is the worst guy to have attend to you. he does give some good advice but hes just not that friendly like the other guys, with the others you can usually have a joke with but chris is all business. and the motherf**ker wont give me discounts! but if one of the other guys were tending to me, you bet id get £5-20 off depending on how much im spending


----------



## KieX (Dec 18, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> chris is the white guy with glasses btw - I try to go in when he's busy so I go around to the other guys as they know me a little better - they sold me my current 5850 for £120 when my 4870 didnt make it back from RMA - Back then they were around £180+, Chris is the worst guy to have attend to you. he does give some good advice but hes just not that friendly like the other guys, with the others you can usually have a joke with but chris is all business. and the motherf**ker wont give me discounts! but if one of the other guys were tending to me, you bet id get £5-20 off depending on how much im spending



Ah yes, know you mean, he is the one that gave me the idea they didn't know much lol. Okay so we narrowed it down. Yeah there is one brazilian guy who I've not seen in a little while, Juan I think his name was, he was really cool and gave me discount for speaking spanish with him 

I want him back!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 18, 2010)

KieX said:


> Ah yes, know you mean, he is the one that gave me the idea they didn't know much lol. Okay so we narrowed it down. Yeah there is one brazilian guy who I've not seen in a little while, Juan I think his name was, he was really cool and gave me discount for speaking spanish with him
> 
> I want him back!!!



Unfortunately - Juan went on holiday & never returned to yoyotech - He now works for Epsilon Computers around the corner. I dont know what happend there but I think Epsilon computers offerd him more money....

who knows anyway. IMO Epsilon Computers are no where near as good as yoyotech - and even though I have bought stuff from Epsilon - Id like to keep business with them to a minimum as they dont really offer the best prices on the street


----------



## KieX (Dec 18, 2010)

Ah, that explains it 

I bought my old HAF 932 from Epsilon. It turned out very expensive because the plastic cover for the top part was missing, and they made me take the whole case for them to check. Don't drive and too big for bus so had to pay taxi. But you're right from Tottenham Court Road, yoyotech is the place to buy no doubt.

Ever gone to the saturday computer fairs in that area? Not much good there, but they do have lots of cheap stuff if you are ever asked to make a budget build. And lots of ethernet cables, in nice colors lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 18, 2010)

I have on a few occasions - and about a good 75-85% of the stuff they sell there (especially the laptop coolers with multicoloured LEDs) are something you would normally get from market places in Hong Kong. they sell a lot of stuff there but I dont buy anything unless i know i can repair it myself or send it off for RMA - i.e Sapphiretech wont accept Direct RMAs - everything has to go through where you bought it from. If i buy a duff graphics card from one of the traders and then hes not there again after a few weeks when the cards gone wrong. you will be stuck in the mud.

and secondly i highly doubt the guy you bought the graphics card off will give a shit as he probably just bought 10 units from the cheapest random supplier and dont care at all if the cards working or not so long as he makes a sale


----------



## KieX (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah definitely. My first own built computer was with parts from a market like that one in bayswater. But yeah wouldn't trust them for anything expensive nowadays. Mostly go for cables or bits and bobs like that.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 18, 2010)

Snowing :3


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 18, 2010)

snowing for 1 hr here in harrow!


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 18, 2010)

KieX said:


> Yeah definitely. My first own built computer was with parts from a market like that one in bayswater. But yeah wouldn't trust them for anything expensive nowadays. Mostly go for cables or bits and bobs like that.



that was a decent place, their video cards are wayyy to expensive 8800gt £170!!!!


----------



## Millennium (Dec 18, 2010)

The snow is amazing. I wonder what the odds are for a white christmas next week.

Just popped to the shops to spend my free £5 voucher (PC World/Currys) and on the way back it was pretty heavy snow. All the pavements that were clear are now covered in snow again. Going to stay in today lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 18, 2010)

I popped out to the post office to pick up what i think should be my amp tubes (unless Kustompcs - paid for overnight shipping on my replacement bling cathodes for the ones that werent so lucky and got painfully munched on by the Royal Mail Moster) The van that has my package still hasnt returned to the depo yet so I gotta wait - but the lady there said check back before 3pm. 

----

Infact - i think it could be my replacement bling tubes as Kustompcs did pay for special delivery with the last delivery

awesome - My bling tubes could be flashing in time with the beats of Daftpunk in no time. (yes - I thought id get some sound sensitive cathodes - because Im f**king gay like that)


----------



## claylomax (Dec 18, 2010)

It's really coming down in the Brixton/Streatham area.


----------



## claylomax (Dec 18, 2010)

Some etailers warn about deliveries: http://www.scan.co.uk/Information/Delivery.aspx http://www.aria.co.uk/Support/News and some like Ginger6 prevent you from ordering


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 18, 2010)

Snow is melting


----------



## claylomax (Dec 18, 2010)

So far this is the coldest December in London since 1890 http://www.london-weather.eu/article.370.html


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 18, 2010)

blizzard down here since this morning


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 18, 2010)

It's been snowing here since midnight, often heavy, it's a foot deep and getting worse, all the main roads are covered too, nothing moving..... it's like a clip form the movie "The day after tomorrow".........


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 18, 2010)

Damn it, WHERE'S MY SNOW!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 18, 2010)

we had a blizzard here earlier. now its lightend out but even the main roads are a mess - Popped out to pick up my parcel and saw a bus powersliding and i LOL'd. Luckly it didnt slide into anyone or another car infront otherwise there would have been some serious snow rage going on.

I think the local councils are going to get a bollocking tonight on the news for not spreading more grit/salt on the main roads - theres about more then an inch of black ice on the main road and traffic is moving slow


----------



## qubit (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah, it's pretty bad round my way too. My car's just a blob of snow in a full-on snowy Christmas scene.

Glad I don't have to go anywhere today. Well, there was the Christmas shopping that I haven't started yet...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 19, 2010)

bleh - really considering selling my 5850 in favour for a 6870


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 19, 2010)

OcUK really are the devil.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 19, 2010)

yeah thats an amazing price - all other retailers are selliing above £220


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 19, 2010)

I think it's today only.


----------



## razaron (Dec 19, 2010)

Yesterdays snow in London at about 11AM.


















Also i found a brilliant place for a good 120mm fan


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 19, 2010)

Damn, that is a nice price.


----------



## Reefer86 (Dec 19, 2010)

anyone doing any trades with kyle2020 as i did a trade with him over 2 months ago and i havent received anything from, ive received an email over 3 weeks ago saying he had family issues. and still nothing....... kinda pissed off tbh, i wanted to know if anyone else is in the same position as me, and if they wanted to come along for the trip to nottingham in January


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 19, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> anyone doing any trades with kyle2020 as i did a trade with him over 2 months ago and i havent received anything from, ive received an email over 3 weeks ago saying he had family issues. and still nothing....... kinda pissed off tbh, i wanted to know if anyone else is in the same position as me, and if they wanted to come along for the trip to nottingham in January



well, also the royal mail issues are present too, so i think you just drop him a email


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 19, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> anyone doing any trades with kyle2020 as i did a trade with him over 2 months ago and i havent received anything from, ive received an email over 3 weeks ago saying he had family issues. and still nothing....... kinda pissed off tbh, i wanted to know if anyone else is in the same position as me, and if they wanted to come along for the trip to nottingham in January



I have done business with him before but I have only been the seller, I can say in those transactions he was top notch.


----------



## qubit (Dec 20, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> anyone doing any trades with kyle2020 as i did a trade with him over 2 months ago and i havent received anything from, ive received an email over 3 weeks ago saying he had family issues. and still nothing....... kinda pissed off tbh, i wanted to know if anyone else is in the same position as me, and if they wanted to come along for the trip to nottingham in January





Tatty_One said:


> I have done business with him before but I have only been the seller, I can say in those transactions he was top notch.



Reefer, sorry to hear about this, it must be pretty frustrating. However, kyle is a long time TPU member and if Tatty says he's been good in the past, then I believe that Kyle is telling the truth about family matters and this situation will be resolved in time and you'll get your goods.

What's this Nottingham trip, BTW?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 20, 2010)

My fellow pelicans - Unfortunately your glorious, invincible, fearless leader has been finally struck down with a bad case of the sniffles n the chesty coughs...

I fought bravely - My dad was the first to be ill - I beat him with a spoon and survived to save my stash of tissues for another day!

My cousin was the 2nd one to become ill - I fought back with a table leg and was victorious!!

then my friend who I went to watch TRON with had a bit of a nasty cough - I had to sit in the car with him as he gave me a lift home -  BUT unfortunately - Battling off 2 bouts of coughing n sniffles was too much for my most awesome, most supreme, Most ultimate, Most boudacious most sexy (~rawwwrrr ~_^) immune system and let the lurgies in.....

Know that your glorious leader will overcome this bout of non stop coughing and sniffles and under the chains of opression my immune system will RISE and take back the streets that have been litterd with globs of phelm AND WE WILL HAVE A REVOLUTION!!!







VIVA LE REVOLUTION!!!


----------



## Reefer86 (Dec 20, 2010)

well its been 2 months, i traded him watercooling for an air cooler with cash, so im out of decent air cooler and im using an old athlon stock cooler that's leaving my phenom at 45c idle, so not really a happy bunny....... ive emailed him alot! but the closer it gets to Christmas will mean i wont receive till maybe 5th - 10th of january.

I understand kyle is trusted and i also think he is a good guy, but when he has my watercooling and i have nothing in return.... and also 2 months has past with nothing received..............and not answering emails for the last 2 weeks it kinda getting a bit rediculas.

i understand the issues with royal mail being delayed with the weather...... but by 2 months!? and it only adds more frustration that i heard nothing from him. 

im not just spouting off i think ive given him a fair amount of time and just wondered if anyone else was in the same boat as me.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 20, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My fellow pelicans - Unfortunately your glorious, invincible, fearless leader has been finally struck down with a bad case of the sniffles n the chesty coughs...
> 
> I fought bravely - My dad was the first to be ill - I beat him with a spoon and survived to save my stash of tissues for another day!
> 
> ...



I'l have double what he's having please.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 20, 2010)

Damn Freedom, how much you had!

And Reefer, as said on Steam, Kyle is a great guy. I'm more than confident that something legit has come up.


----------



## Krony (Dec 20, 2010)

Add me to the club plz


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 20, 2010)

Krony said:


> Add me to the club plz
> 
> http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/9950/avatar1698.gif



Added.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 20, 2010)

Gawd damn, Professor Green was supposed to be performing live at Club Onyx (a stone's throw from my house) with my boys (Altered Mind States)
Cancelled didn't he!


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 21, 2010)

*Goo gone*

_HI UK CLAN!! Please help me out where can i buy *GOO GONE* in UK.I don't want to order via online it takes too long because of weather issues. I want to go to store to get this stuff. PLEASE HELP WHERE CAN I BUY//_


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 21, 2010)

HUSKIE said:


> _HI UK CLAN!! Please help me out where can i buy *GOO GONE* in UK.I don't want to order via online it takes too long because of weather issues. I want to go to store to get this stuff. PLEASE HELP WHERE CAN I BUY//_



try hitting up DIY stores like B&Q, Wikes or any other similar hardware or ironmongers/merchants


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 21, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> try hitting up DIY stores like B&Q, Wikes or any other similar hardware or ironmongers/merchants



thanks mate. I'll go to B&Q later. The store is very close from my house...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 21, 2010)

I didnt say they would have it in stock though - Im just saying they would be the stores most likely to have it or a similar item in stock


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 21, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I didnt say they would have it in stock though - Im just saying they would be the stores most likely to have it or a similar item in stock



yup i know that's what i need to check. how can i know if im not go to the store and check if they have an alternative stuff or not.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 21, 2010)

give their website ago - but its better to go there and ask as they might have an alternative product which does the same job


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 21, 2010)

yes mate i will..... thanks again happy holiday


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 21, 2010)

*wallpaper stipper*

i hope this stripper will be work.... bought while ago from B&Q..


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, my cable went down on Thursday, snow came down on Friday and Virgin couldn't get out to sort my internet on Saturday as planned, I have been stuck in the house for 3-4 days now as the snows been that bad. 

On a good note my net just decided to come back on today at about 1pm, typical as virgin where due to come out this afternoon, am happy let it snow again, I don't care now I have the net back on, spending all that time with the mrs was starting to grate on me  



HUSKIE said:


> i hope this stripper will be work.... bought while ago from B&Q..
> 
> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/twenty6_2007/_DSC1528.jpg



I would check the ingredients on that, looks like it may have some oil/soap based content and if it does you don't want to be using that.


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 21, 2010)

> spending all that time with the mrs was starting to grate on me


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 21, 2010)

oh my god i did very well. very neat and nice card.

after half an hour.

ingredients:






peeling off the stickers:
processing:









finished products:


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice job  my bad man, I didn't fully read your previous post I thought you wanted something to take off thermal paste  skim reading fail


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 21, 2010)

Bloody hell Huskie that looks fantastic!
The first few pics worried me lol how long did it take you in total?


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 21, 2010)

> Bloody hell Huskie that looks fantastic!
> The first few pics worried me lol how long did it take you in total?



not too long but it's hard for me cause the residue is really messing up my fingers until now

i think xfx doing very well to take and peel off the vinyl from the card...

now we have an alternative solution for goo gone..

*MABUHAY TPU*!!!!


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 21, 2010)

> Nice job  my bad man, I didn't fully read your previous post I thought you wanted something to take off thermal paste  skim reading fail



Sorry man i didnt mention what is my interest to buy a sticker remover..


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 21, 2010)

HUSKIE said:


> for me im not really totally well trained lol. if you have an interesting to explore your knowledge then go ask friends around you and ask MR. GOOGLE as well.



Ok thx


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 21, 2010)

> Ok thx




 

how's day?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 21, 2010)

HUSKIE said:


> for me im not really totally well trained lol. if you have an interesting to explore your knowledge then go ask friends around you and ask MR. GOOGLE  as well.



Um, _what?!_


----------



## KieX (Dec 21, 2010)

Anyone know what the law is on refunds? 

HMV won't accept a refund for my PS3 that is still in their 21days returns policy. Apparently if you break the seal, no refund. Having worked in retail before that pisses me off because it just doesn't seem right.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 21, 2010)

KieX said:


> Anyone know what the law is on refunds?
> 
> HMV won't accept a refund for my PS3 that is still in their 21days returns policy. Apparently if you break the seal, no refund. Having worked in retail before that pisses me off because it just doesn't seem right.



whats wrong with it exactly?? If you are unhappy with the PS3 - even though the seal is broken they should give you a refund if you demand it so long as its under shop warranty.

what they are saying is more or less "you buy from us and if its DOA - we dont refund = seal broken" which means Zero warranty.

demand to speak to the manager and let him know that you are still within your rights to demand a refund according to the consumer rights act,

-- they should buckle, but if they dont then ask for the managers name and try and get in touch with HMV HQ and report the manager for malpractise and breaching the sale of goods act -- If the manager wont give you a refund - HMV HQ probably will otherwise it leaves them wide open for a court summons to reclaim your money

Ive uploaded the Sale Of Goods Act so make sure you read it.

they're probably refusing to give refunds because its the christmas season and they have to make as much money as possible as their business in general has been in decline ever since the recession & they need to claw it back - but what they are doing is bad for business


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 21, 2010)

They are doing that to prevent you from returning a PS3 you had before and now returning it in the new box.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 21, 2010)

In my opinion shops like HMV and game always seem to have tons of customers during christmas holidays,i went on saturday and in my HMV and game store the line reached the end of the store.
Now like last year there was people waiting outside of game to line up to actually go in and buy stuff its crazy how these things happen only on christmas.


----------



## KieX (Dec 22, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> whats wrong with it exactly?? If you are unhappy with the PS3 - even though the seal is broken they should give you a refund if you demand it so long as its under shop warranty.
> 
> what they are saying is more or less "you buy from us and if its DOA - we dont refund = seal broken" which means Zero warranty.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'll do just that.

Nothing is wrong, except that when I tried it I immediately thought it was a piece of s*&t. I did speak with the person in charge at the time, and I pointed out that it was under their 21day return policy and that since they have no in-store samples I had to open the box to see if I wanted/liked it. Either way, this feels like I was robbed off my money.

She called up HQ and dunno what they said, but she turned around and told me that they can't refund it because seal was broken. But I can't spend all day arguing as I have a job that is rushing to finish everything for christmas (thus this trip taking up valuable time).

I'll call up tomorrow see if the people not working in the stores are a little bit nicer.



WhiteLotus said:


> They are doing that to prevent you from returning a PS3 you had before and now returning it in the new box.


Possibly, but then why not bother checking it? It's just a tactic to not lose any money.



kurosagi01 said:


> In my opinion shops like HMV and game always seem to have tons of customers during christmas holidays,i went on saturday and in my HMV and game store the line reached the end of the store.
> Now like last year there was people waiting outside of game to line up to actually go in and buy stuff its crazy how these things happen only on christmas.



I do hope their business collapses and amazon takes the glory


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 22, 2010)

KieX said:


> Anyone know what the law is on refunds?
> 
> HMV won't accept a refund for my PS3 that is still in their 21days returns policy. Apparently if you break the seal, no refund. Having worked in retail before that pisses me off because it just doesn't seem right.



Isn't there a law that says you can return any electrical good within one month even if it is removed from packaging ?


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 22, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> They are doing that to prevent you from returning a PS3 you had before and now returning it in the new box.



They would have to be seriously stupid to fall for that; the serial number on the console is also printed on a label stuck to the outer box  



HUSKIE said:


> how's day?



Very good thanks, got the last of the christmas shopping done, just got myself to sort out now  going to buy a mobo off another member here to play with.
How you doing?


@ KieX; If I ever return something and I think they might try something, I just say "I'm returning it because it fails intermittently. Could be 20 minutes, could be 4 hours between failing." Even if it's not true, it helps because it makes testing difficult for them; as they can't recreate the problem. It might be worth blagging that it's faulty...


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 22, 2010)

happy holidays TPU!!!!


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 22, 2010)

> Very good thanks, got the last of the christmas shopping done, just got myself to sort out now  going to buy a mobo off another member here to play with.
> How you doing?



im good as well mate, thank you. just still waiting for my new toy bought from eBUYER.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 22, 2010)

When you say the seal is broken d'you mean the seal on the box or the seal on the PS3 that then says "VOID" if removed?


----------



## KieX (Dec 22, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Isn't there a law that says you can return any electrical good within one month even if it is removed from packaging ?



I do hope so, reading through it now.



InnocentCriminal said:


> Well you say the seal is broken d'you mean the seal on the box or the seal on the PS3 that then says "VOID" if removed?



Just the outside box, not even really a seal, more like a bit of sellotape.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 22, 2010)

In which case, you're well within your rights to return it. Just do as Freedom suggested and quote from the consumer rights act.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 22, 2010)

Gettin pissed off with this white stuff now, took me 2 hours to get into work (11 miles), when i arrived it became a Blizzard so will have to turn around soon and try and get home again otherwise I will be stuck here for Xmas ffs.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 22, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Isn't there a law that says you can return any electrical good within one month even if it is removed from packaging ?



Distant selling regulations only simply because you cannot see the item (or similar) prior to purchase.

As for the return with the broken seal (simply meaning the goods packaging has been opened), the SOGA is a little washy here, when an individual physically purchases an item from a store, the buyer can return the item within a set period (some stores give more than the statutory minimum)....... however to be clear here, THEY DO NOT HAVE TO GIVE YOU YOUR MONEY BACK unless your statutory rights is breached (i.e. that the item is damaged, of poor quality or not fit for purpose) then they do have to give you your money back, a change of mind does NOT require a refund in law which is why they say that they "might" BUT only if the box is un-opened (simply because in that case they can re-sell), *by law they cannot resale as new if the box has been opened*..... and therefore they lose because of an individuals change of mind....... it aint gonna happen with many!

So going back to Distant selling regulations, because you cannot physically see or identify the item (or similar) prior to purchase, the rules are slightly different.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 22, 2010)

So the PS3 isn't broken?

Also, I'll be ordering a 6950 in January!

WOOO!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 22, 2010)

has anyone bought the BC2 Vietnam expansion yet?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 22, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> has anyone bought the BC2 Vietnam expansion yet?



yes


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 22, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> yes



is it worth buying??


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 22, 2010)

Any good?  I asked for it for Xmas but a little bird tells me I might have Black ops instead


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 22, 2010)

I prefer it over BFBC2. So raw, yet so fun.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 22, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Any good?  I asked for it for Xmas but a little bird tells me I might have Black ops instead



get the reciept n take it back to the shop  the Vietnam expansion is DLC only - So you gotta buy it off steam or direct from EA

----


anyhoo - I'l buy it later this evening


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 22, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> get the reciept n take it back to the shop  the Vietnam expansion is DLC only - So you gotta buy it off steam or direct from EA
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



Ahhhh thats why I will end up with Black ops then!


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 22, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Ahhhh thats why I will end up with Black ops then!



too bad my birthday and christmas are so close together, i already got black ops what now eh?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 22, 2010)

I paid on EA, using Paypal, for a code they emailed me, then i went ingame and inserted it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 22, 2010)

trust me - you dont want black ops.... Its every much like MW2 except it has dedicated servers and remote control cars strapped with C4 - DX9 only - and campers - I heard from many of my friends that game is a campfest but their a little easier to deal with since people can now kit themselves up with Halon Gas grenades to clear campers from small rooms

----

how much was the EA price?? its £9.99 on steam. steam would probably be the easier option for me


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 22, 2010)

£6.50 with discounts.

Pretty sure you can only use the Steam version if you own the original through Steam.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 22, 2010)

googling for EA promo codes


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 22, 2010)

These worked for me, abit back:

HotUKDeals20%
bnf7yaq9g


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm going to purchase Vietnam once I get my sexy new 6950.



It'll be the most I've ever spent on a GFX card.

I purchased Batman Arkham Asylum and The Witcher last night in the Steam sale. I'm going to have to have a snoop around work for a 8600GT as I've got a few games with PhysX now. Yeah yeah, not worth it - but I'll be the one to decide on that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 22, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> These worked for me, abit back:
> 
> HotUKDeals20%
> bnf7yaq9g



Ive actually tried that code - but its invalid now :/


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 22, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm going to purchase Vietnam once I get my sexy new 6950.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need one of my spare 8800GTS's


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 22, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> You need one of my spare 8800GTS's



Too big and power consuming for me. I'm sure I can pick up a passive GT210 'ere at work for cheap.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 22, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Too big and power consuming for me. I'm sure I can pick up a passive GT210 'ere at work for cheap.



I was just thinking of the samething myself since i bought Metro 2033 off steam for something like £5 - its an amazing game.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 22, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> You need one of my spare 8800GTS's



if they are spare, could I relieve you of them?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 22, 2010)

I think I'll plump for a 6970 if I sell my BlackOps!


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 22, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> if they are spare, could I relieve you of them?



As if i can say no to you!

Click the FS thread link, below


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 22, 2010)

oh wow nice cards, a little out of my price range and are 640mb which are no use to me


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 22, 2010)

Bored - so im toying about with a new sig


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 22, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Bored - so im toying about with a new sig



Where'd you find the fist/union jack logo? it's the same logo as a local rap group near me, Breeding Sequence!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 22, 2010)

google images - chances are they probably found it the exact same way i did

-----

on a side note - i think having the logo ruins the sig a little, I liked it plain


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 22, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=103658373013838&set=a.132001763512832.18947.100001090276568
can you see that link? don't know if you have to be friends with them or whatever?
They probably did get it off the net - I don't think they've got the resources to make logos and such.

I agree, I think it clashes with the rest of the logo. Unless you can replace all the white in the Union Jack for black instead? so you just get a hint of it sort of thing.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 22, 2010)

yeah I can see their logo - changed the union jack to a black one - still looks kinda crap...


----------



## j.col70 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi guys, just wanted to introduce my self, i am feeling sorry for myself sitting here suffering from man flu  in deepest darkest Bedfordshire


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 22, 2010)

j.col70 said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to introduce my self, i am feeling sorry for myself sitting here suffering from man flu  in deepest darkest Bedfordshire



I 'feel you' man - I had it recently. Swear it was more than just man-flu. Some fuckin' awful bugs going around! Wish you a speedy recovery.

Welcome to the club!


----------



## j.col70 (Dec 23, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I 'feel you' man - I had it recently. Swear it was more than just man-flu. Some fuckin' awful bugs going around! Wish you a speedy recovery.
> 
> Welcome to the club!


thanks mate, i remember you from a wanted thread i had running 
just starting to come down with it as well, perfect timing


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 23, 2010)

j.col70 said:


> thanks mate, i remember you from a wanted thread i had running
> just starting to come down with it as well, perfect timing



+1 going downhill over here


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 23, 2010)

Hiya peeps, I need a hand if anyone can help me;
I found a picture a while ago, it's the "Facebook: Let's you connect with obscure bitches who don't acknowledge you anywhere else in life" and I can't work out where it is. I've been through GN.net, but I only get a 1GB monthly download limit so can't search too heavy.
If anyone could find the pic and link me to it, I'd really appreciate it.

Cheers peeps.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 23, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> Hiya peeps, I need a hand if anyone can help me;
> I found a picture a while ago, it's the "Facebook: Let's you connect with obscure bitches who don't acknowledge you anywhere else in life" and I can't work out where it is. I've been through GN.net, but I only get a 1GB monthly download limit so can't search too heavy.
> If anyone could find the pic and link me to it, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Cheers peeps.



searching now bud


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 23, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> searching now bud




Me as well...


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks guys, I've been googling, going through google images, the lot just can't find it. I know I had it on my backup drive with the "keyboard-caps-lock-ruins-life pic", but that one's gone off my drive completely 
I had a massive photo sorting session recently (8,000 pics over the last 6 years) so probably deleted both pics. If I did that, I would have also deleted more pics, some that I needed (family etc)


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 23, 2010)

I had a good ol' search until I got board. Can't say remember seeing this... Meme. Is that what it'd be called?


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm not sure, I think it might be classed a demotivational pic??
It's just a snip of the facebook login page but with the different phrase


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 23, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> I'm not sure, I think it might be classed a demotivational pic??
> It's just a snip of the facebook login page but with the different phrase



Yeah, that's the sort of imagery the statement drummed up. It's possible it's in the Bit-Tech Demotivational Picture thread.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 23, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Yeah, that's the sort of imagery the statement drummed up. It's possible it's in the Bit-Tech Demotivational Picture thread.



lol cheers man they got some funny stuff there! I've managed to kill 155MB today getting sucked into funny pic threads!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah, it's was awesome.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 24, 2010)

Found it, along with a couple of hundred other pics I deleted 
cheers for your help guys, don't know why I didn't think of using Recuva first!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 24, 2010)

Well I'm officially finished with work until the 4th!

\m/


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 24, 2010)

Niiice! I've been granted "Compassionate Leave" until the wife has an X-Ray on her hand and wrist to determine how broken she is... Then it's SSP.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 24, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> Niiice! I've been granted "Compassionate Leave" until the wife has an X-Ray on her hand and wrist to determine how broken she is... Then it's SSP.



>.<

My GF recently broke her hand at work and had 6 weeks off. Pffft! Women.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 24, 2010)

Shit I spent 27 and a half years in the Army and in all that time I had 9 days sick, my fishing buddy broke his foot in August, he still aint back to work yet, I am used to having the plaster put on and back to work next day!


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 24, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> >.<
> 
> My GF recently broke her hand at work and had 6 weeks off. Pffft! Women.



I know, it's like "a broken hand, a fractured wrist and M.E.? You're just faking it!" 
She's got to have an operation to fix her nerves, so she'll be in some wierd wrist splint for 6 months.



Tatty_One said:


> Shit I spent 27 and a half years in the Army and in all that time I had 9 days sick, my fishing buddy broke his foot in August, he still aint back to work yet, I am used to having the plaster put on and back to work next day!



I'm very much the same, same as my 3 brother's, it's gotta be a serious illness to take us out of action. Those illnesses going round recently - 24 hour bug, and maybe a little chest infection afterwards (heavy smoker).
My partner's genes are weak though - the slightest cold and she's down milking it for weeks. I'm hoping our kids are more like me with the illnesses.
I got hit over the head with a fire extinguisher at work and had it glued together, I was back at work the next day.

27 years and only 9 days sick - that's hardcore - I wish I could get away from my mrs for that long


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 24, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Shit I spent 27 and a half years in the Army and in all that time I had 9 days sick, my fishing buddy broke his foot in August, he still aint back to work yet, I am used to having the plaster put on and back to work next day!



That is a damn nice avatar.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 24, 2010)

Lucy Pinder FTW!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 24, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Lucy Pinder FTW!



I just searched for more of her. I forgot how awesome she is.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 24, 2010)

A Christmas message from Tatty


----------



## j.col70 (Dec 24, 2010)

hey guys have any of you got that free burnout game?
i just gave it a try and is downloading, and for once its UK only 
http://www.hotukdeals.com/freebies/burnout-paradise-the-ultimate-box-p/834553?page=1
or
 FREE Burnout Paradise Ultimate Box


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks for the link j.col i couldn't get it to work last night lol.
Merry christmas folks


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Xmas!

Was out till 1am doing a pub run in my village, got like 5 hours sleep and now i can't get back to sleep... really odd. Normally i'm out for hours from drinking... lol.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 25, 2010)

'appy Crimbo everyone!


----------



## Krony (Dec 25, 2010)

*Merry Christmas*


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Xmas people! I haz no presents 

What did you guys get?


----------



## j.col70 (Dec 25, 2010)

happy crimbo guys


----------



## Krony (Dec 25, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Merry Xmas people! I haz no presents
> 
> What did you guys get?



Got a new Razer Goliathus mouse mat and quite a bit of alcohol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 25, 2010)

Would 2x5850's give me close to 6950 performance??

I want a new card to play metro but i want to do it on the cheap :| obviously - its always better to get a 1 off powerful card to minimise issues with drivers n micro stutter etc etc in crossfire.

how close with 2 5850's come to touching a stock 6950?


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 25, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Would 2x5850's give me close to 6950 performance??



The 5850's will demolish the 6950 no problem, but on Metro 2033, the 6950 will still win by a fair bit.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 25, 2010)

Alright - gonna grab myself a new 5850 before the new VAT kicks in - i was worried because I havent been able to find the extra PC-E cables for my PSU but ive just ran out to the shed and ive got them now so its all good


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 25, 2010)

As soon as I get paid, I'm going all out on a 6970.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Xmas to everyone!



Fourstaff said:


> Merry Xmas people! I haz no presents
> 
> What did you guys get?



I got a head-lamp, you know the one that attaches to your head (to work on rig's/get decent photo's with, as some of you know my photo taking skills need all the help they can get)

And I got a 24 carat gold clipper to ad to the rest of my collection 

Oooh, and a new pen....

Other than that I just got the gift of the children's smiles when they opened thier presents. And the gift of my daughter's shitty nappy at 4a.m.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 25, 2010)

I got a 2 week Caribbean Cruise on the P&O Ventura starting 28th January


----------



## stock (Dec 25, 2010)

Ad me to the list duder!


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 25, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> I got a 2 week Caribbean Cruise on the P&O Ventura starting 28th January



have fun


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 26, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> I got a 2 week Caribbean Cruise on the P&O Ventura starting 28th January



Hell yeah!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 26, 2010)

These pictures are for *Huskie.* I was unable to send them via PM.


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 26, 2010)

Cool man, I can't wait to see this in real.


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 26, 2010)

> Merry Xmas people! I haz no presents
> 
> What did you guys get?



Sad for you. I've got NAUTICA watch from my wife....


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 26, 2010)

stock said:


> Ad me to the list duder!



Added.


----------



## qubit (Dec 26, 2010)

Me too, please T.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 26, 2010)

Well I got an xbox 360 off the Mrs  games, Halo 3, Halo Wars, PGR4, GOW2, Test drive unlimited, and Guitar hero 5 

Also got a sweet deal on a 37" Sony Bravia which will be here Thursday with the new parts for my rig, they were from me


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 26, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Well I got an xbox 360 off the Mrs  games, Halo 3, Halo Wars, PGR4, GOW2, Test drive unlimited, and Guitar hero 5
> 
> Also got a sweet deal on a 37" Sony Bravia which will be here Thursday with the new parts for my rig, they were from me




Cool Presents Dude.....


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 26, 2010)

qubit said:


> Me too, please T.



Added.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 27, 2010)

Just come off playing BC2: Vietnam - its kick ass - except hardcore mode is starting to make my blood pressure sky rocket - Im being spawn killed by a guy with a Uzi/Mac10 from half the map away. I know they rebalanced all the weapons not long ago. but this is silly. Also in vietnam - its easy to waste the whole fucking game trying to shoot down 1 chopper from the ground. compared to the chopper in BC2 its invinicible. the guns on the hueys are fucking retarded too - way overpowerd In the last 6hrs sitting here playing vietnam, I have been fucked over by a transport chopper (UH1???) more times then my entire time in BF2 and in BF2 the blackhawks had fucking mini guns but youd be lucky if they did you any serious damage to you.

weapons needs rebalacing


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 27, 2010)

*Hi UK Clan Please help me out!*

Click this Please:
[WTB] [UK]Swiftech MCW60-R VGA cooler - Rev 2


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 28, 2010)

any of you UK lubbers care to buy a 5850 thats less then 6months old?? - buy it for a friend who may need an upgrade and help me upgrade to a 6950


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 28, 2010)

PM'ed sent


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 28, 2010)

HUSKIE said:


> PM'ed sent



PM replied. 

-----


I also have a Xonar D2X sitting around but that needs testing first before I put it up for sale. I remember having a few problems with it when i first got it so its just been sitting in the box untouched


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 28, 2010)

HUSKIE said:


> PM'ed sent



Huskie are you going to reply to my PM's??


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 28, 2010)

5850? Their £125 new on Scan, keep in mind


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 28, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> 5850? Their £125 new on Scan, keep in mind



Those Twin Frozer stocks will never appear at that price, overclockers bought out the whole UK stock and was offering them at that price on pre-order, they got the stock in on Xmas Eve and the price is now £150, still a nice deal though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 28, 2010)

My shit for sale [FS][EU] Xonar D2X and Awesome OC'd 5850 Up for gr... - please buy!!!


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 28, 2010)

What you looking for in trades, Freedom? I wouldn't mind playing with that Asus


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 28, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> What you looking for in trades, Freedom? I wouldn't mind playing with that Asus



Hmmm i gotta think about that im afraid - really what i would prefer is cash as it all goes towards my 6950


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 28, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> What you looking for in trades, Freedom? I wouldn't mind playing with that Asus



the only item id be really interested to trade for is a small SSD. otherwise what have you got that I would want?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 28, 2010)

Anything in my FS and some other random stuff.

Urgh, been drinking last 6 days. Night off tonight, me thinks.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 28, 2010)

nah - theres nothing that interests me in your FS. like i said - Id trade for a small SSD but thats all at the moment, Ive already got everything i really need. Know of anyone else that may want the Xonar?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 28, 2010)

Except me? Naw. 

Could you persuade me to move my SSD on... hmmm...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 28, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Could you persuade me to move my SSD on... hmmm...



more info on the SSD would be nice - Also - does it come with a mounting kit?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 28, 2010)

Woah, hold on there darling. I don't think i'm gunna.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 28, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Woah, hold on there darling. I don't think i'm gunna.



your a bitch


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 29, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My shit for sale [FS][EU] Xonar D2X and Awesome OC'd 5850 Up for gr... - please buy!!!



now shipping overseas!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 29, 2010)

You know what i am happy about today,no more god damn snow


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 29, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> You know what i am happy about today,no more god damn snow



same here, that rain really got rid of all that ice on my road


----------



## stock (Dec 29, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Those Twin Frozer stocks will never appear at that price, overclockers bought out the whole UK stock and was offering them at that price on pre-order, they got the stock in on Xmas Eve and the price is now £150, still a nice deal though.



£141 This Week Only


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 29, 2010)

stock said:


> £141 This Week Only




but its overclockers though :|


----------



## stock (Dec 29, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but its overclockers though :|


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 29, 2010)

and prices of 5850s are dropping everywhere - its only in a few places they still sell them for over £200 which makes me LOL


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 29, 2010)

anyone interested in hearing a Final Fantasy 7 remix? I don't know much about the game, but the tune's called "Jenova FF7 Remix". My mate Jessta (from Altered Mind States) made the tune in late 2004; using samples from the game; with Music 2000 on the PlayStation (not the PS1, the original lol)

Also, is "Jenova" a recognised term by people who are into FF7?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 29, 2010)

stock said:


> £141 This Week Only



Thats not £125!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 29, 2010)

Can't wait for Friday when I place my order for a 6950. 



So, what games did people purchase in the Steam sale? I'm a sucker and bought Kane & Lynch 2.

2011 is going to be a good year for me with games.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 29, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats not £125!



he said it was £125 on preorders


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 29, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> he said it was £125 on preorders



No i said it was £124.99 on pre-orders UPTO Christmas Eve...... nice deal nevertheless.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 29, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> No i said it was £124.99 on pre-orders UPTO Christmas Eve...... nice deal nevertheless.



oh ok, i didnt see that sorry! 

i just knew i saw it above somewhere...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 29, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> oh ok, i didnt see that sorry!
> 
> i just knew i saw it above somewhere...



If you still want one - you can buy my 5850 for £110!!! still cheaper then pre-order price!!


----------



## stock (Dec 30, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Those Twin Frozer stocks will never appear at that price, overclockers bought out the whole UK stock and was offering them at that price on pre-order, they got the stock in on Xmas Eve and the price is now £150, still a nice deal though.





stock said:


> £141 This Week Only





Tatty_One said:


> Thats not £125!



I was just pointing out that it was now only £141 and was a slightly better deal than the £150 you had brought to people's attention. 

MP said it was £125, but that was on Scan where, as you pointed out, they'll never likely have stock (pun intended :shadedshu)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 30, 2010)

man what a day its been - Been out to see my grandparents - got £60 from my uncles, Aunties and grandparents, which will go towards upgrades and i had a polish dude call me up n tried to lowball me for my 5850 - the price is £110 but he was trying to get it for £80 - motherfucker!! should have told him id be prepared to wait for his next benefits cheque


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 30, 2010)

Freedom, ill take it for £80


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 30, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Freedom, ill take it for £80



Im sure you would take it up the ass for £80 but i dont swing that way mate


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 30, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im sure you would take it up the ass for £80 but i dont swing that way mate



LOL! A lot of people seem to think you would for £80. 



On a sad note - Novatech don't have any of the £214 VTX 6950s in stock so I'm having to plump for an XFX from eBuyer for £220.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 30, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> LOL! A lot of people seem to think you would for £80.
> 
> 
> 
> On a sad note - Novatech don't have any of the £214 VTX 6950s in stock so I'm having to plump for an XFX from eBuyer for £220.



My condolences - On a more positive note - Im toying with the idea of getting one of Novatechs own 5850's for £150+P&P Since i has been bought to my attention that 2 5850's will literally run toe to toe with a 5970 which still offers superior performance compared to the 6970

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/...scards/atihd5800series/Novatech/nov-5850.html

---

And no - I wont fucking trade an awesome card For £80 - its £110 or they can go buy the same card brand new from other places for £220 or more


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 30, 2010)

Freedom, if you offer that card for some bum loving, give me a call...


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 30, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Freedom, if you offer that card for some bum loving, give me a call...



Fancy going halves?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 30, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Freedom, if you offer that card for some bum loving, give me a call...



I'l shove the sub from my Z5500's up your fucking arse so deep if you come within 100meters of me you'd be shitting tweeters for a week my friend  

---

Anyway - I have just placed an order for my next 5850. with Novatech on 'next day' delivery - but it says it wont be here until tuesday - motherfuckers!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 31, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> Fancy going halves?



I'm sure that's called a spit roast.

I'm just about to hit the buy button on an 2GB XFX 6950 from eBuyer. I'll get it tomorrow.

£230 - the most I've ever spent on a GFX card.

*UPDATE:* Tomorrow my f'ing arse! Says tomorrow when ordering then when you come to pay it claims the 4th as next day. ARRRGH!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 31, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> LOL! A lot of people seem to think you would for £80.
> 
> 
> 
> On a sad note - Novatech don't have any of the £214 VTX 6950s in stock so I'm having to plump for an XFX from eBuyer for £220.



If thats the case, get the Asus with voltage control, you may well need that little bit of voltage   A little more expensive at £229 but well worth the extra volts IMO.


----------



## Broom2455 (Dec 31, 2010)

Innocent Criminal

In reply to your post about ebuyer and delivery.

I ordered a GTX460 1GB graphics card from ebuyer on christmas eve - delivery was supposed to be 30th December. 

Click on order, click on track - says dispatched 29th December. 

Go to city link with the tracking code - comes up with arrived at delivery depot 30th December @ 05.45 am. Thinks to myself 

Goes on to track parcel later that day . no change - no out for delivery 

Surprise, surprise checked today - still not out for delivery. 

So all I'm saying is good luck if you think you'll get your delivery on the 4th.

Put it this way I would like to  citylink


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 31, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> If thats the case, get the Asus with voltage control, you may well need that little bit of voltage   A little more expensive at £229 but well worth the extra volts IMO.



Too late.



Broom2455 said:


> In reply to your post about ebuyer and delivery. I ordered a GTX460 1GB graphics card from ebuyer on christmas eve - delivery was supposed to be 30th December.  Click on order, click on track - says dispatched 29th December.
> 
> Go to city link with the tracking code - comes up with arrived at delivery depot 30th December @ 05.45 am. Thinks to myself  Goes on to track parcel later that day . no change - no out for delivery  Surprise, surprise checked today - still not out for delivery.
> 
> So all I'm saying is good luck if you think you'll get your delivery on the 4th. Put it this way I would like to  citylink



I'm stupid, I went against my own advice and didn't check the delivery page where they exclude bank holidays.

Pish!

Not to worry, the best thing about it is that I'll have a 6950 anyway.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 31, 2010)

You'll get a 6950, but i expect you to unlock it to a 6970!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 31, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Too late.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we're in the same boat - but look at it this way - at least we made it before the VAT increase.

I just hope the Novatech branded 5850 is a good overclocker :|


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 31, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> You'll get a 6950, but i expect you to unlock it to a 6970!



Whole point of me buying the XFX and not the PowerColor.



			
				FreedomEclipse said:
			
		

> I just hope the Novatech branded 5850 is a good overclocker :|



You'll get a PowerColor 5850. I asked them if the images for display purpose only were the actual cards and they confirmed it.



Hopefully it'll be a good OC'er.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 31, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> You'll get a PowerColor 5850. I asked them if the images for display purpose only were the actual cards and they confirmed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it'll be a good OC'er.



i read in some forums that some people got shipped a palit card. but for £150 im not going to complain - a google search shows most powercolour 5850s still above £200


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 31, 2010)

^^

Eitherway, you'll be happy. I won't be able to dick with my new card until the mother-in-law fucks off which won't be until the 6th.

WEAK!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 31, 2010)

I think the last step for me would be to get an SSD as a boot drive


----------



## Krony (Dec 31, 2010)

I ordered a vertex ssd on 30th november and it came today lol, fucking took DPD 3 weeks to get it 40 miles from the local depot lol.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 31, 2010)

Broom2455 said:


> Innocent Criminal
> 
> In reply to your post about ebuyer and delivery.
> 
> ...


Hello to Citylink being dicks,they did that to me aswell but i didn't get any card saying i missed my delivery from them so they arrive next day stuck a sticker on my package and say i wasn't in and setted for next day delivery,even their website show i missed my order when i didn't get a yellow card from them.



InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm sure that's called a spit roast.
> 
> I'm just about to hit the buy button on an 2GB XFX 6950 from eBuyer. I'll get it tomorrow.
> 
> ...


And innocent scan selling a XFX 6950 for £222 and if you had scan next day delivery free then damn its a bargain =p(spend over £20 excluding VAT you will get scan next day delivery)


Krony said:


> I ordered a vertex ssd on 30th november and it came today lol, fucking took DPD 3 weeks to get it 40 miles from the local depot lol.


And krony we did have bad weather past couple weeks right i guess dpd couldn't deliver to your doors because of that?


----------



## Krony (Dec 31, 2010)

Yea we had 1 week of snow and "next day" delivery turned into "next month" delivery


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 31, 2010)

Krony said:


> Yea we had 1 week of snow and "next day" delivery turned into "next month" delivery



England.

/topic.


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 31, 2010)

> In reply to your post about ebuyer and delivery.
> 
> I ordered a GTX460 1GB graphics card from ebuyer on christmas eve - delivery was supposed to be 30th December.
> 
> ...



Same as mine... I've been checked the city link web site but there's is no chance to deliver today. I'm still looking forward to get my ordered from ebuyer soon... 

My flight is cancelled going back home this morning....


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 31, 2010)

HUSKIE said:


> Same as mine... I've been checked the city link web site but there's is no chance to deliver today. I'm still looking forward to get my ordered from ebuyer soon...
> 
> My flight is cancelled going back home this morning....



city link= lieing f*cks,i thought ebuyer moved away from using city link for delivery and switch to dpd like scan.


----------



## stock (Dec 31, 2010)

All this talk about arses, fucking and dicks is giving me a lob


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 31, 2010)

> city link= lieing f*cks,i thought ebuyer moved away from using city link for delivery and switch to dpd like scan.



Yes or UPS.. I've ordered from pixmania website it's a france store, I've bought swiftech blocks last 28th of this month, then after that i got the blocks on the next day.. i thought its a very long waiting but i was surpised when i was checked on their tracking site.. 24hrs processing from france to germany up to sheffield UPS.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ordered on 29th.
CITY LINK SAID:
29/12/10	22:04	These goods have been scanned at the collection Depot and are now on route to the delivery Depot.
Planned Delivery Date
Thursday 30th December

Planned Delivery Time
Between 07:30 and 12:00


----------



## Krony (Dec 31, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> city link= lieing f*cks,i thought ebuyer moved away from using city link for delivery and switch to dpd like scan.



Ordered my GTX 580 from scan after ordering my vertex and it came next day saturday, just checked my recipt and it was DPD, seems DPD can be as good or as bad as most others.
Also ordered a Razer mouse mat direct from Razer on the 20th and it came with DHL from holland - Gatwick - East Midlands - Lincoln in 2 days


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 31, 2010)

That's the thing with couriers - they're all as shite as each other. Can't say I've ever had any bad experiences with DPD, don't even know if I've used them tbh.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 31, 2010)

A bit early  - but I wont get the chance to say it because Im heading out to central london with the lads and wont be back until the early hours of the morning -

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 1, 2011)

'appy New Year folks!

Hope everyone is havin' a good start and here is to the rest of the year! For all the bad times that we have in front of us, we can't have 'em without the good times!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone, I'm only just starting drinking now!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 1, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Happy New Year everyone, I'm only just starting drinking now!!!



useless - Ive been drinking since 8.45 all the way until 4am and ive just got home we musta hit like 10pubs


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> useless - *Ive been drinking since 8.45 all the way until 4am* and ive just got home we musta hit like 10pubs



WTF!!!!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 1, 2011)

crazy eclipse haha and happy new year guys


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy new year guys  2011 is gonna be the year when I get my first ever very high end rig together and decimate any game thats out there at ultra resolutions. Until crysis 2 comes out


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 1, 2011)

I must of had about 7 or 8 Jd&Cokes 3 4.7%Alcohol ciders 2 tequila shots and 3 shots of something else. then we went back to the dudes parents place and because they had a shit load of vodka n whisky - we just carried on drinking there and I have no idea how much i drank


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 1, 2011)

Drinking from 4:30pm till 2:30am ... Not as good 

Bacon, sausage and egg sandwich sorted me out


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 1, 2011)

I want a my f'ing 6950!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 1, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I want a my f'ing 6950!



I know that feeling when my 5750 died i was getting impatient but then got back from school my GTX460 in my bedroom i was really happy.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 1, 2011)

<---------- is just eating home made pancake with nutella for lunch time with cola from ASDA..

what's yours?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 1, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> <---------- is just eating home made pancake with nutella for lunch time with cola from ASDA..
> 
> what's yours?



I only got up an hour ago - I haven't had breakfast yet.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 1, 2011)

Just got a headache... might be related to my 9 pints...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 1, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Just got a headache... might be related to my 9 pints...



^^

LOL!

I was drinking pish (Carlsberg) all night and I didn't even get drunk. Stupid f'ing piss-water. The GF asked me to get it as she wanted some booze to see the new in and I was only schmuck drinking.

Women. Crap taste in lager and crap at drinking. Pfft!


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 1, 2011)

> Just got a headache... might be related to my 9 pints...


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 1, 2011)

I was on Carlsberg, £3 a bloody pint!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 1, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I know that feeling when my 5750 died i was getting impatient but then got back from school my GTX460 in my bedroom i was really happy.



when vital component in your pc dies - its like losing your only child. I was in panic and depression for a few weeks when a faulty antec PSU decided it would eat one of my 4870s for dinner while I was in a game of MW2 - Even when the 4870 came back from RMA the first time - I could tell it wasnt 100% - it was like it had come home in a wheelchair, blind in one eye, with partial sight in the other and with the mental age of a 4y.o with a deformed face only a mother could love saying "daddy - i'm home!" It was my 4870 but in a sense it wasnt 'my' 4870 - but I relented and put it back in with its brother where it died again a few weeks later from furmark run and I submitted its corpse back for another RMA which it never came back from. it didnt hurt that much loosing it again the 2nd time round but i still panicd and tried everything to resuscitate it but it was no good and even sapphire refused to fix it a 2nd time. - I was offerd a 5770 but I didnt want it - as you cant crossfire a 5770 with a 4780 - and so I offerd to throw in some cash for my current 5850.


you know its dying or dead but its not something you want to admit right until the very last moment after you spent the last hour battling to give your graphics card mouth to mouth n resuscitate with shock paddles. then your saddened crys of pain can be heard across 5 towns and people will know something of great value was lost


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 1, 2011)

*ATI EYEFINITY IN ACTION - Best setup Evar!.wmv*

ATI EYEFINITY IN ACTION - Best setup Evar!.wmv

COOL SET UP WITH EYEFINITY


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 1, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I was on Carlsberg, £3 a bloody pint!



its all about smirnoff ice


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 1, 2011)

JD and SC2 don't mix very well


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 1, 2011)

Jagerbomb and snake bite ftw xD


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 1, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> its all about smirnoff ice



That was £3 a bottle too...



Fourstaff said:


> JD and SC2 don't mix very well



What drink DOES mix well with an RTS?



kurosagi01 said:


> Jagerbomb and snake bite ftw xD



Jagerbombs were £1 each a week back round here, great night... i think...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 1, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> That was £3 a bottle too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They was £1.50 a shot in my town last week sunday on boxing day,but i didn't go lol.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 1, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Jagerbomb and snake bite ftw xD



Double vodka all the way.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 1, 2011)

SoCoLem all the way.


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 1, 2011)

Started at 11am with the wine followed by lots of beer and guiness then hit the vodka till around 4 in the morning and today i feel DEAD lol.
Happy new year.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 1, 2011)

A bottle of brandy (in coffees), 3/4 of a bottle of Polish Sobieski vodka and a crate of stella got murdered last night, I've just got up and having a brandy coffee again!
Happy 2011 everyone


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 1, 2011)

Had a good friend and his family at mine last night, the women were on the malibu and me and my mate cained a shed load of vodka, I feel dead lol, that said am back in work Tuesday so aim to get back on it tonight  

On another note, if anyone is interested in any parts, let me know, so I can start a FS thread, otherwise I might just list the lot on ebay with a GPU as a whole pc, parts are:

*NZXT M59, great condition
Asus M4A79XTD-EVO Great board, cf capable
PII x2 550 confirmed unloacks to X4
4Gb Geil DDR3 1333mhz silver h/s 
Seagate 320Gb Sata drive
Arctic Freezer Pro Rev2 
Corsair HX520w Modular PSU*


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 1, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> What drink DOES mix well with an RTS?



Smirnoff ice (the lemon one), supreme comander 2 seems REALLY cool after about 4-8 of them


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 1, 2011)

or you can TRy GIN or anykind of VODKA with 7 up or soda lemonade. They called "The Bar"


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 1, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> or you can TRy GIN or anykind of VODKA with 7 up or soda lemonade. They called "The Bar"



Moscow Mule = Ginger Ale + Vodka


----------



## Millennium (Jan 1, 2011)

I have to say for getting smashed not much beats Scrumpy Jack cider. Anyone agree? 

*on my 1 day late bender going to offy tonight deciding what to buy help !


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 1, 2011)

Millennium said:


> I have to say for getting smashed not much beats Scrumpy Jack cider. Anyone agree?
> 
> *on my 1 day late bender going to offy tonight deciding what to buy help !



If they have it, Weston's Vintage - 2 or 3 bottles of that and you'll be shit-faced!


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 1, 2011)

then try any RUM or whisky with coke, mixed well then start to drink!

and also Gin OR VODKA with chocolate Powder, mix powder with water the add Gin or VODKA...


----------



## Krony (Jan 1, 2011)

Very rough myself today, must have been 12+ pints in all


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 1, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> then try any RUM or whisky with coke, mixed well then start to drink!
> 
> and also Gin OR VODKA with chocolate Powder, mix powder with water the add Gin or VODKA...



Chocolate and Vodka?!  mother of god that sounds good


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 1, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Chocolate and Vodka?!  mother of god that sounds good



That sounds ridiculous but we've been tried, when i was in my own country. After you drinking all night with this alcohol you need to go to toilet all day and do some f'ing reason.... 

but the taste is really good enough though.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 2, 2011)

Your not a man till you've drank Special Brew


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 2, 2011)

Ugh - I have a sudden extremely bad craving for junk food - I must have a kebab or KFC!!! ROAR


----------



## Krony (Jan 2, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Your not a man till you've drank Special Brew



Haha, Special Brew FTW, or Kestrel Super Strength


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 2, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Your not a man till you've drank Special Brew


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 2, 2011)

Has anyone updated to the new Java and experienced a lot of BSODs on Win7 x64? - the Java version is 6-24 (the most recent one)

I have literally been getting random BSODs all night and some programs have been randomly freezing also after i done this update - never had this trouble with the previous java update


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZmDWltBziM


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 2, 2011)

nyahahahahahaha....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 4, 2011)

has Mr Criminal got his 6950 yet?? Im still waiting for my 5850 - i want to know if it has voltage control so bad - and its killing me


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> has Mr Criminal got his 6950 yet?? Im still waiting for my 5850 - i want to know if it has voltage control so bad - and its killing me



It has been delivered! Well, the tracking says it was signed by my GF so I'll pick it up at lunch time along with my rig as I need to use the compressor 'ere (at work) as my rig is relatively dusty. Can't f'ing wait!

Do I go straight ahead and flash the fucker to a 6970 or shall I fuck about with testing first. Hmmm....



Shitty Link surprised the crap out of me by delivering and not lying.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 4, 2011)

I bet my driver is somewhere on the M25 parked in some Little Chef having lunch....


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 4, 2011)

Or maybe his stuck looking for your house in the big city known as London??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 4, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Or maybe his stuck looking for your house in the big city known as London??



dont make me have to pay the driver to take me all the way to northampton so i can bitchslap your ass


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> dont make me have to pay the driver to take me all the way to northampton so i can bitchslap your ass





What does your tracking say?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 4, 2011)

Currently...



> Status: 	In progress
> 
> Parcel tracks
> 
> ...



---


this bitch should be here by now - the north london depot is located in ACTON - I can take the underground n get then in about n hr


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 4, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> It has been delivered! Well, the tracking says it was signed by my GF so I'll pick it up at lunch time along with my rig as I need to use the compressor 'ere (at work) as my rig is relatively dusty. Can't f'ing wait!
> 
> Do I go straight ahead and flash the fucker to a 6970 or shall I fuck about with testing first. Hmmm....
> 
> ...



Test first before flash, it would be nice to see some numbers on the actual differences between the "before & after"


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 4, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Test first before flash, it would be nice to see some numbers on the actual differences between the "before & after"



A'ight, will do. I won't be able to share anything until the mother-in-law has nobbed off on Thursday so it'll be sometime next week.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 4, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> A'ight, will do. I won't be able to share anything until the mother-in-law has nobbed off on Thursday so it'll be sometime next week.



make some sweet love to your gf first - then start all the tweaking


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> make some sweet love to your gf first - then start all the tweaking



The cheeky bint doesn't deserve any, she's signed for it but told me she hasn't.


----------



## gumpty (Jan 4, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Shitty Link surprised the crap out of me by delivering and not lying.



Shitty Link have 30m of CAT6 cable lost in their system somewhere. Fuckers were meant to deliver it last Friday. As a result I am still sitting on a crappy 3G dongle.

Just checked again and it is back on the system. It took them 107 hours & 54 minutes to get it from the eBuyer warehouse to their delivery depot. Assholes.


BTW, my mate had a new TV disappear in the Citylink system for two weeks recently. They'd declared it stolen on the 30th (they had loads of contract drivers in to cover the snow disruption), but then found it again the next day. Luckily he lives a few hundred metres from the CityLink depot in South Wimbledon.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 4, 2011)

F'ing CITYLINK:

Bought from eBUYEr...

*Planned Delivery Date
Thursday 30th December

Planned Delivery Time
Between 07:30 and 12:00
*
Still Waiting.....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 4, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> The cheeky bint doesn't deserve any, she's signed for it but told me she hasn't.



HAHA you got served!!!


.:edit:.

does anyone know roughly how much it costs to ship something to the US?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 4, 2011)

well....good news and bad news - 

Good news is - the 5850 has been deliverd

bad news - they just dropped a card through the door stating that i wasnt in and its been dropped off at my local sorting office for me to pick up TOMORROW

I DIDNT HEAR THE F**KING DOORBELL - I dont even think that wanker rang it!


----------



## gumpty (Jan 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well....good news and bad news -
> 
> Good news is - the 5850 has been deliverd
> 
> ...



At least you got a card. I've had the same but they didn't even leave a card.

Remember to take two forms of ID to the depot. I've made that mistake before too. Utility bill + driver's license should do it.


----------



## gumpty (Jan 4, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> F'ing CITYLINK:
> 
> Bought from eBUYEr...
> 
> ...



I've already sent my note to eBuyer asking for a refund of the delivery cost. They are usually pretty good in that respect.



EDIT: sorry for the double post.


----------



## Broom2455 (Jan 4, 2011)

Regarding Shitty Link.
The company I work for uses them as a carrier for all our deliveries.
I spoke to city link direct this morning about my missing item that should have been delivered on the 30th December. Their reply was " We are still trying to clear the backlog from before Christmas", I replied " On your website it states there is no backlog, so what's the bloody point having it".
Shortly after a customer of ours phoned up asking where is my delivery. The delivery in question left here on the 15th of December and hasn't arrived. It wouldn't be so bad apart from the fact it's a full pallet weighing nigh on 1 tonne!
So what hope have we got for a small item like a graphics card or similar if they can lose a pallet full!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 4, 2011)

gumpty said:


> At least you got a card. I've had the same but they didn't even leave a card.
> 
> Remember to take two forms of ID to the depot. I've made that mistake before too. Utility bill + driver's license should do it.



Im going to the sorting office a little later (10mins walk from me) im just gonna say that Im going away tomorrow and i wont be able to pick it up


----------



## gumpty (Jan 4, 2011)

Broom2455 said:


> Regarding Shitty Link.
> The company I work for uses them as a carrier for all our deliveries.
> I spoke to city link direct this morning about my missing item that should have been delivered on the 30th December. Their reply was " We are still trying to clear the backlog from before Christmas", I replied " On your website it states there is no backlog, so what's the bloody point having it".
> Shortly after a customer of ours phoned up asking where is my delivery. The delivery in question left here on the 15th of December and hasn't arrived. It wouldn't be so bad apart from the fact it's a full pallet weighing nigh on 1 tonne!
> So what hope have we got for a small item like a graphics card or similar if they can lose a pallet full!!



They admitted to my mate that they've been using loads of contract drivers in the past few weeks and have lost track of so much gear. For something that went out on the 15th it should be listed as stolen by now. ShittyLink's insurance is going to take a hammering. But then so are all the retailers that rely on them and have to send out replacement goods.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 4, 2011)

gumpty said:


> I've already sent my note to eBuyer asking for a refund of the delivery cost. They are usually pretty good in that respect.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: sorry for the double post.




Me as well i've sent the enote to ebuyer...

we hope everything is alright. after the long holidays...


I've checked my parcel yesterday in city link. I've seen citylink site that my parcel

*Planned Delivery Date
Wednesday 5th January

Planned Delivery Time
Between 07:30 and 12:00*


then this morning i checked it again here that what i've seen..

*Planned Delivery Date
Thursday 30th December

Planned Delivery Time
Between 07:30 and 12:00*


----------



## KieX (Jan 4, 2011)

All I can say thank god Yoyotech is nearby and their prices aren't too bad. Nothing beats getting the stuff on the day and getting any problem solved straight away.

Suppose nobody is interested in a PS3 320gb? (Gave up with HMV)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 4, 2011)

KieX said:


> All I can say thank god Yoyotech is nearby and their prices aren't too bad. Nothing beats getting the stuff on the day and getting any problem solved straight away.
> 
> Suppose nobody is interested in a PS3 320gb? (Gave up with HMV)



So even quoting the sale of goods act didnt work??? Consult the trading standards!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> HAHA you got served!!!
> 
> 
> .:edit:.
> ...



Prices:

http://www.royalmail.com/portal/rm/content1?catId=400036&mediaId=53800712

Carriage options:

http://www.royalmail.com/portal/rm/customerservice2?catId=122800769&mediaId=118600858


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> dont make me have to pay the driver to take me all the way to northampton so i can bitchslap your ass



don't make me drive down to london and beat your leng jai face.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 4, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> don't make me drive down to london and beat your leng jai face.



In the words of Dolph Lundgren from one of the most epic movies of 2010

*"Bring it happy feet!"* - Dolph Lungren, Expendables

I'l make sure you and your car are sleeping with the fishes in the Thames


----------



## gumpty (Jan 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> In the words of Dolph Lundgren from one of the most epic movies of 2010
> 
> *"Bring it happy feet!"* - Dolph Lungren, Expendables
> 
> I'l make sure you and your car are sleeping with the fishes in the Thames



That is bullshit. There are no fishes in the Thames.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't think the card will fit in my case. I'm gaggin' to whop it out but unfortunately, I haven't got time due to huge amount of work.

>.<


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 4, 2011)

gumpty said:


> That is bullshit. There are no fishes in the Thames.



Thats just not true, I have caught several from the Thames.... in fact last June I was in Henley and bumped into Eva Longoria who was on a photo shoot there..... now thats one fishy woman!!!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 4, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats just not true, I have caught several from the Thames.... in fact last June I was in Henley and bumped into Eva Longoria who was on a photo shoot there..... now thats one fishy woman!!!



LIES! She is not fishy. Don't shatter (my) dreams.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 4, 2011)

ahh the good old days when i use to go out fishing - I mainly fish on the river lea, the grand union canal and the tottenham reservoir (loads of big carp in there!!) but Ive got membership to a few private lakes in Essex so i go there instead. Ive been out to brighton, Dover, Paington, and southend for fishing trips too.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ahh the good old days when i use to go out fishing - I mainly fish on the river lea, the grand union canal and the tottenham reservoir (loads of big carp in there!!) but Ive got membership to a few private lakes in Essex so i go there instead. Ive been out to brighton, Dover, Paington, and southend for fishing trips too.



I go on a fishing holiday every year with a friend, Devon this year for a week in May!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 4, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I go on a fishing holiday every year with a friend, Devon this year for a week in May!



Bring me back some COD!! ive got some japanese batter that i still need to use!!


----------



## gumpty (Jan 4, 2011)

I did see a fish in the Thames once, a couple of years ago after the big floods up-river.

It was floating on the surface and seemed quite swollen. Smelt like a scouse stripper's sweaty snatch.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 4, 2011)

Where is my PAckage????

Where is the shitty link!!!!

DAMN!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 4, 2011)

gumpty said:


> I did see a fish in the Thames once, a couple of years ago after the big floods up-river.
> 
> It was floating on the surface and seemed quite swollen. Smelt like a scouse stripper's sweaty snatch.



a couple of years ago that would have been the case - the thames is a lot cleaner now - at least clean enough for a baby killer whale or dolphin to swim up it.

secondly how would you know that it smelt like unless you had your nose buried right in it? Rotten fish smells - rotten fish in stale/dead water smells but the thames is running water and even a rotten fish in the river would hardly throw up a stink as the water is constantly moving - So you were either taking a trip in the back of a trash tipper or you were up to your nose in rotting fish guts.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 4, 2011)

well - I got my 5850 in - but it looks like the PCS+ version of the Powercolour 5850 even if it is a standard 5850 - its a red PCB so im not too sure about voltage control


also - Random guy called and offerd me £55 for my Xonar D2x because he wanted to buy something else & he didnt have enough money to cover everything he wanted to buy..... ¬_¬


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 4, 2011)

Managed to squeeze my 6950 in. Really looking forward to reinstalling Windows and getting it all sorted for some sweet sweet vids this weekend. Pissed I have to wait until the mother-in-law has fucked off before I can actually do anything of worth, but it's only polite to not be a dick and lock myself away. 

Looking forward to finally completing Fallout 3, starting New Vegas and Metro 2033 and getting some scores submitted to the e-peen 11 thread.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Currently...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where do you live, acton is 45mins from me via prickaly line?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 4, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> where do you live, acton is 45mins from me via prickaly line?



sevensisters/bruce grove - I used to work in acton and go to college in hounslow - then i moved to work in Vauxhaul


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 4, 2011)

And yes...there is indeed no voltage control on this 5850, its about 25% shorter then my own 5850 and im struggling to clock it over 900mhz on the core


----------



## KieX (Jan 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> So even quoting the sale of goods act didnt work??? Consult the trading standards!!!



Naa they insist if it's fully working they won't offer refund only exchange. I can't be asked to deal with that crap since have too many other stuff to do. A work colleague is selling it for me on gumtree so meh, as long as I see some money back I don't mind.


_In other news...._ this year is going to be hell. National insurance increase, transport prices up yet again (for the usual shitty service), VAT up too... and forget saving money, 2.85% interest on Cash ISA is just crap.

UK buggered much?


----------



## Millennium (Jan 4, 2011)

Damn VAT rise forced me to buy a new telly. Now I have to watch telly on a bigger screen! (or play video games) 

Bloody taxes


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 4, 2011)

Should have *accidently* knocked over a cup of coffee on it and handed it back for a refund while it was still sticky! im still dicking around with the new 5850. so far its 900|1160 stable  i guess it shouldnt really matter since im going cross fire but ive still got to down clock my sapphire to sync it


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 4, 2011)

KieX said:


> UK buggered much?



Terrible isn't it. As if we don't have enough to worry about already and they go and pull this off.
The worst part is, "United Kingdom" is a company that is trading on the stock market. We are all employees of the "United Kingdom Corporation" and they're screwing us over proper. The "Law Society" has even invented a new language, called "Legalese". When you're "summoned" to court for not paying these hiked up bills and taxes, you are spoken to in Legalese, *not* English (their way of saying what they want and making you agree to enter into a contract with them).
You can get out of paying Council Tax and TV licence; the group in my sig, TPUC, are working on other things aswell.

Look for a 5-part series of videos on Youtube called John Harris - It's an illusion. Here's part 1.

And visit the link in my sig for more eye-opening information.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 4, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Damn VAT rise forced me to buy a new telly. Now I have to watch telly on a bigger screen! (or play video games)
> 
> Bloody taxes



How can they force you to buy a new telly numpty? they said VAT rise and you answerd the call. but smaller items dont matter much. but imagine paying £800 for a new tv before they add VAT thats gonna hurt public spending unless everyone gets a pay rise and not just a rise of 1% which big boss mans are so happy to give us. we need something like 3-5% and if they are complaining then maybe their bonus should be cut by 90% so everyone can benefit from it instead. they will still recieve a bonus but not stupidly big ones


----------



## KieX (Jan 4, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Terrible isn't it. As if we don't have enough to worry about already and they go and pull this off.
> The worst part is, "United Kingdom" is a company that is trading on the stock market. We are all employees of the "United Kingdom Corporation" and they're screwing us over proper. The "Law Society" has even invented a new language, called "Legalese". When you're "summoned" to court for not paying these hiked up bills and taxes, you are spoken to in Legalese, *not* English (their way of saying what they want and making you agree to enter into a contract with them).
> You can get out of paying Council Tax and TV licence; the group in my sig, TPUC, are working on other things aswell.
> 
> ...



I'll take a look. Legalese or not, whether it's HMV or my father's employers, there seems to be a tendancy to screw people over too much nowadays with "legalities". Political correctness has been one annoying thing, but now it's like UK is becoming USA with insane legal dribble. All this makes me wish Jeremy Clarkson was PM lol


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 4, 2011)

KieX said:


> I'll take a look. Legalese or not, whether it's HMV or my father's employers, there seems to be a tendancy to screw people over too much nowadays with "legalities". Political correctness has been one annoying thing, but now it's like UK is becoming USA with insane legal dribble. All this makes me wish Jeremy Clarkson was PM lol



Yea, the phrase I've been hearing a lot lately is "Americanised". Everythings coming down to legal loopholes and suing eachother. Getting out of paying Counil Tax and TVL is frowned upon by a lot of people. But if the PM, MP's and other Politicains are allowed to have their *whole lives* written up as expenses, then there's no way I'm going to make my family starve while others live the high-life for doing next to F.A. They don't call me Scam for no reason 
These techniques for avoiding taxes have apparently been tried and tested, and they seem to be hinting on it *not* being a loophole that they can close, as it's a direct infringement on something-something.

Jeremy Clarkson for PM ftw, goodbye speed cameras, the governments favourite revenue collector at the mo!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 4, 2011)

Does 21173 seem like a low P-Score in vantage for my system?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 4, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Yea, the phrase I've been hearing a lot lately is "Americanised". Everythings coming down to legal loopholes and suing eachother. Getting out of paying Counil Tax and TVL is frowned upon by a lot of people. But if the PM, MP's and other Politicains are allowed to have their *whole lives* written up as expenses, then there's no way I'm going to make my family starve while others live the high-life for doing next to F.A. They don't call me Scam for no reason
> These techniques for avoiding taxes have apparently been tried and tested, and they seem to be hinting on it *not* being a loophole that they can close, as it's a direct infringement on something-something.
> 
> Jeremy Clarkson for PM ftw, goodbye speed cameras, the governments favourite revenue collector at the mo!



we would be more fucked than the californians with arnie


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 5, 2011)

Well somebody voted in this piss poor bunch of bluffers so we can blame them.  Now I do understand to be fair that both Cameron and Clegg said before the election......

1.  "We will not support a rise in University fees".
2.  "There will be no VAT increase whilst my party is in power"!

blah blah, and I do appreciate we are in shit state, in fact I am all for sorting it out, but call me old fashioned, I think the wealthy should take a bigger proportion of the pain and not tax the poor, I beleive the USA has much greater debt than us (pro rata) and they are not taxing the poor to near starvation, the opposite in fact.....the poverty gap between the poorest and the richest just increases further, I am not a political animal, in fact I do vary my vote dependant on what I see, hear and feel and to be honest, I am quite well off and lucky, although my upbringing was VERY working class, most people would call me middle class now but I cannot sadly see fairness in the direction the Government is moving.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 5, 2011)

Being a politician is hard, while you are looking from afar (ie. not running the government), you can make random promises to win the hearts of voters. However, once you are in power, the crippling debt faced by the country means that its either the politicians continue through their election promises and force Britain into a bankruptcy, or try to save it by going back on your promises. Of course one might argue that the politicians should not be making stupid promises first, but in this age where media holds so much power, they have little if any choice other than to lie a little to win more voters. 

Also, increasing the tax for the rich will not work out as well as planned, because, well, being rich gives you more options to avoid them. The higher the taxes, the more incentive for the rich to avoid taxes. Hence, increasing the taxes for the rich will bring about less revenue, which is counterproductive. So, the only way to get more money out of taxes is through taxing the already overtaxed middle class since that taxing the working class will be seen as cruel. 

I believe that the poor will get poorer, the rich will get richer because of the multiplying effect of wealth. If you have some money stored somewhere (house, etc.) then you can make the money work for you, coupled with the fact that you are earning, you will be making much more money than the "poor". The poor will have to dig their way out, while the rich will just cruise on their wealth. 

The world is a shitty place as of now, and it will only get shittier.


----------



## stock (Jan 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I bet my driver is somewhere on the M25 parked in some Little Chef having lunch....



There aren't any little chefs on the M25


----------



## aCid888* (Jan 5, 2011)

stock said:


> There aren't any little chefs on the M25



They are all worthless any way lol


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 5, 2011)

aCid888* said:


> They are all worthless any way lol



Yeah! I don't want any halflings cookin' me foods.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 5, 2011)

GOOD NEWS!!!! Ive totally borked the new 5850 and i cant fucking unbork it!

I spent all night overclocking it then syncing the clocks with my other 5850 and crossfiring them - but they STILL wouldnt play nice together And i kept gettin random BSODs and freezes etc etc even when clocks were sync - Afterburner refused to link the clock speeds - and rather then focus on 2 cards it focused on the one card - So i thought fuck it! lets flash it with another powercolour 5850 bios and see it if it works aaaaaaand it didnt - drivers still install alright and i can use it n everything but as soon as i load up 3d apps/games - BSOD!!  and i cant find the original bios anywhere online - even the ones on TPU arent the right ones - so Im gonna go chat to some Novatech peeps n see if i can return this n get another sent out.....

----

Im sticking by my story that it was totally fucked right out of the box so shhhhhhh


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 5, 2011)

So what Bios was it origionally???


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im sticking by my story that it was totally fucked right out of the box so shhhhhhh



I'll try and get you the BIOS as I'm on the Novatech forums from someone who has the card so hold off on sending it back just yet.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 5, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'll try and get you the BIOS as I'm on the Novatech forums from someone who has the card so hold off on sending it back just yet.



nah - already spoke to tech support n got an RMA number


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 5, 2011)

but just out of curiosity whats the link in the forum?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> nah - already spoke to tech support n got an RMA number



>.< 

Hope they don't charge you for the carriage if they bust yo' ass.

http://forum.novatech.co.uk/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 5, 2011)

nah - I asked about that already - the dude said hes gonna email me a label that i can print out - all i have to do is glue it on and postage is free

----

Take that fucking scan!! charging me £23 for shipping and not refunding it like you promised!!! you can learn from these good people!!


---

and i meant the link for that topic in the forum - I can keep an eye on it


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ...and i meant the link for that topic in the forum - I can keep an eye on it



What topic?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh nvm - I thought you said someone was also LOOKING For the same bios - is he running it in crossfire do you know??


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Oh nvm - I thought you said someone was also LOOKING For the same bios - is he running it in crossfire do you know??



I think you misunderstood me man. There is no thread, I'd ask 'friends' that have the card to dump the BIOS for me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 5, 2011)

the card is away!! - hopefully i get another one before the end of the week


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Take that fucking scan!! charging me £23 for shipping and not refunding it like you promised!!! you can learn from these good people!!



scan and Aria are the only ones who dont refund Postage bastards!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 5, 2011)

Last night of the mother-in-law and then I start to reinstall Windows, give my system a right good sortin' out, get in on some DX11 goodness!

WOO!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 5, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> scan and Aria are the only ones who dont refund Postage bastards!



I actually got a refund....after a year n a bit - Aparently - SCAN have a lot of reps at Bit-tech forums (UK based tech forum aka CustomPc)  and they done some sort of 'best of 2010' thing and SCAN came out top for returns. So i made a big fuss about it - I still have no idea how the came tops -apprently people say SCAN has the best returns department - But I know more then a handful of people that have very very bad experiences with their returns department (me included) so after a long rant which pretty much ended with "I refuse to do business with SCAN" the returns dept manager inboxed me and tried to resolve the matter.

I was told to send a copy of the reciept to their returns department - sent it once  = not recieved - sent it by recorded mail = not recieved, then i was asked to email a member of staff with a copy of the reciept = recieved no email from me - I was asked again to email a copy of the reciept to another douche at the returns department - I did = email not recieved. I was promised a refund. over the phone, while my RMA was in status i was on the phone to them like 3 times a week asking what the fuck was going on.

I never knew the emails wasnt recieved until he said he would have a look at it and then told me they got nothing on their systems - and I told him i still have all the emails i sent to SCAN in my inbox if he wanted me to forward them as proof ---- I think Michael.W@SCAN deserves a special mention here as he was dealing with my RMA claim and also my refund. DONT MAKE PROMISES YOU CANT FUCKING KEEP!

anyway long story short - after i had a rant on the bit-tech forums and how Bit-tech and SCAN are sucking each others dicks (i didnt say the dick part but a lot of people were - how else could SCAN have come first in so many categories???) Manager saw my rant and had a look into my problem and refunded me £23.

now if it was under £10 for returns - I couldnt give a fuck about £10 but since it was £23 - thats some serious money dawg! thats like...almost 3 or 4hrs work!!

Even though the issue has finally resolved over a year later I still wont do business with SCAN. resolved or not - its dragged on too long and given me too much fucking agro. 

Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me.

Just because their one of the biggest names in techsales aparently it gives their staff the right to treat customers like a bunch of halfwit morons --- I really hope Michael.W got the boot.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 5, 2011)

In my experience, Novatech and EBuyer are the best for returns, never had a single issue with either, both were professional and quick.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 5, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> In my experience, Novatech and EBuyer are the best for returns, never had a single issue with either, both were professional and quick.



got my 5850 in on tuesday evening - Borked it on tuesday evening  - got emailed a returns number late wednesday afternoon and sent the card back wednesday evening.

that is officially the shortest period ive owned a 'new' graphics card. shame their current batch of cards are really really shitty power color 5850s and not sapphire - which was the last batch.

--I love how you can chat to tech support online. like as if it was on MSN


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 5, 2011)

Im seriously considering paying a few quid more and getting the XFX 5850 instead of the power color Version - those power color versions are extremely baaaaadd

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/...aphicscards/atihd5800series/HD-585X-ZNFA.html --- heres what im looking at - its still a 5850 on a budget - but I should think this overclocks a damn sight better then the powercolor as the powecolour didnt have VRM cooling - this does!!! and secondly - the card doesnt look like its missing 20% of PCB like the powercolor. gonna give then a ring 2moro and see how it goes


--- the powercolor one they currently have is http://www.001computers.co.uk/pgPro...1_x16_1_GB_GDDR5_SDRAM_2560_x_1600_CrossFireX <-- this one


the card is tiny and IMO just made to run at stock speed - nothing higher and nothing lower and when i started raising clock speeds in bios and afterburner - even though it tested stable - it didnt like it.

I would set the mem at 1165mhz but in Kombustor it would come up as 1162.4 and there was nothing i could do to balance the clocks out.

I'm gonna give them a call first thing 2moro and see what they can do for me


----------



## Krony (Jan 6, 2011)

I had a decent RMA with Overclockers, they sent the courier to pick it up


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 6, 2011)

Krony said:


> I had a decent RMA with Overclockers, they sent the courier to pick it up



Lucky B@$tard! I paid £22 to to send my mobo back to them twice and they said they'd only refund if I got it through x courier. I'm sticking with Dabs now as they send a courier for returns as standard in my experience.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 6, 2011)

pay for the XFX one, the warranty itself is worth it


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 6, 2011)

I had a nightmare last night; I was suffering from the same problem as this poor geezer.

I woke up in a cold sweat. I better not having the same problem, I'll be f'ing p.o. if that's the case.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 6, 2011)

OK!!!! Crunch time!!

I spoke to Novatech about having the XFX instead of being sent another crappycolor card back and he said he'd refund me and then i could get whatever card I wanted next......

but after the amount that the cheap powercolor played up with crossfire etc etc Im suspicious about the XFX

and for a few quid more - for almost the same price I could get a HD 5850 Twin FrozR II from Overclockers that would put both the powercolour and the XFX to shame....the only problem being that i need to order it from overclockers.... 

And I know that HD 5850 Twin FrozR II wont fuck about like a goat when it comes to overclocking and crossfire


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 6, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> OK!!!! Crunch time!!
> 
> I spoke to Novatech about having the XFX instead of being sent another crappycolor card back and he said he'd refund me and then i could get whatever card I wanted next......
> 
> ...



It may, as it's coming from OcUK - I wouldn't put it past them to give people bodged products.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 6, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> pay for the XFX one, the warranty itself is worth it





FreedomEclipse said:


> OK!!!! Crunch time!!
> 
> I spoke to Novatech about having the XFX instead of being sent another crappycolor card back and he said he'd refund me and then i could get whatever card I wanted next.......
> .....And I know that HD 5850 Twin FrozR II wont fuck about like a goat when it comes to overclocking and crossfire



Don't touch XFX "just" because of their warranty. XFX's "Lifetime Warranty" is a rip off. Late last year, people were getting refunded only up to a quarter of the amount they originally paid for their XFX card, and XFX are getting away with it, saying "normal wear and tear, you've had a good use out of it and the time you've had it is reflected in the amount we've refunded you."
I would understand if this was old news, but this is on £300 graphics cards bought only a few years ago. Their Lifetime Warranty isn't worth the paper it's printed on at the moment

I would go for EVGA if you're interested in warranty, Twin FrozR for cool temps. 

EDIT: just noticed the Twin FrozR is coming from OcUK 
Buy a hamster instead.
And an air rifle.
Have some fun.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 6, 2011)

hard decision :/ the Twin FrozR is an amazing card. the cooler on the XFX is the same one as they use on on of their 5830's so im a little worried about cooling performance of it. If i get a full refund from novatech i'l probably just bite the bullet, buy from overclockers and pray that everything arrives on time and is working out of the box - otherwise if its DoA, I dont think i'd like to deal with overclockers Returns department....I heard they suck harder then SCAN


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 6, 2011)

Just had my new HDD's delivered, I RMA-ed them to dabs last Thursday. They didn't have any of the WDC Black SATA2 500GB 32MB cache so they sent me 2 WDC Black SATA3 500GB 64MB cache


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 6, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Just had my new HDD's delivered, I RMA-ed them to dabs last Thursday. They didn't have any of the WDC Black SATA2 500GB 32MB cache so they sent me 2 WDC Black SATA3 500GB 64MB cache



Nice bonus!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 6, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice bonus!



Good old dabs, they've always been good to me, even though I've seen a few bad reports. I was a difficult customer RMA-ing another drive this time last year, and they were still very good.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, to be fair, I have had only good experiences with Dabs but have not used them since BT bought them out, not because I don't like BT, just that they don't generally seem to have as good deals as they sometimes did.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 6, 2011)

Just trawled through a few sites with answers on the XFX card - aparently its only 7" long - its about the same size as the powercolor i just RMA'd so i think i will steer clear and go with the MSI Twin FrozR II from overclockers. like i was saying earlier - these 7" are just made deliberately to run at the stock speeds - nothing higher and nothing lower and raising any of the clocks will result in an automatic bitchslap and a finger wag as they cant keep the voltage stable (no cooling additional cooling on VRMs) for the raised clock speeds. and since the VRMs were crap - setting the clocks in Afterburner meant that the card would forever stay at the overclocked clocks instead of clocking down through powerplay.

those 7" cards are a real mess but great if youre not an overclocker - £150 for a 5850 is a good price but unfortunately too much of the good stuff has been cut off the card to make that price possible - the powercolor didnt even come with a fricking crossfire bridge!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 6, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just trawled through a few sites with answers on the XFX card - aparently its only 7" long - its about the same size as the powercolor i just RMA'd so i think i will steer clear and go with the MSI Twin FrozR II from overclockers. like i was saying earlier - these 7" are just made deliberately to run at the stock speeds - nothing higher and nothing lower and raising any of the clocks will result in an automatic bitchslap and a finger wag as they cant keep the voltage stable (no cooling additional cooling on VRMs) for the raised clock speeds. and since the VRMs were crap - setting the clocks in Afterburner meant that the card would forever stay at the overclocked clocks instead of clocking down through powerplay.
> 
> those 7" cards are a real mess but great if youre not an overclocker - £150 for a 5850 is a good price but unfortunately too much of the good stuff has been cut off the card to make that price possible - the powercolor didnt even come with a fricking crossfire bridge!!!



Get your money back and buy mine, it's prob the best, quitest and coolest 5850 out there.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 6, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Get your money back and buy mine, it's prob the best, quitest and coolest 5850 out there.



Are you selling your 5850? because if you are I will buy it!!!

.:edit:.

If you have the original box and manuals etc etc that would be great too  -- its my OCD, It needs to have the original box otherwise i wont be able to sleep at night  but even if it doesnt i'l still take it so long as the price is good (just gotta wait for my refund to come in first as im bit strapped for cash)


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 6, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Are you selling your 5850? because if you are I will buy it!!!
> 
> .:edit:.
> 
> If you have the original box and manuals etc etc that would be great too  -- its my OCD, It needs to have the original box otherwise i wont be able to sleep at night  but even if it doesnt i'l still take it so long as the price is good (just gotta wait for my refund to come in first as im bit strapped for cash)



It has the origional everything in mint condition, to give you an idea of what it is like, you could run Furmark and the fan would not go above 60% and the temps would not go above 60C, in intense gaming at 900mhz the fan does not go above 45%.

It comes with it's own voltage software should you want to beast the animal and although I have only briefly tested it when i first got it, it will do 1035mhz without getting too toasty, I just run it 900mhz out of the box with no mods or voltage although I think it will do 930 out of the box.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 6, 2011)

awesome!! I only need it to do 915|1195 - so long as it can match my sapphire its good. how much you want for it??


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 6, 2011)

I will think about it and drop you a PM when I get home later if thats OK............


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 6, 2011)

dont leave me hanging tatty


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 6, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> dont leave me hanging tatty



Hang baby Hang!


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 6, 2011)

IM BACK!

hello.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 6, 2011)

Just about to leave work!  Hometime.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 6, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> IM BACK!
> 
> hello.



I just imagined it in your avatar's voice! How you doing?

I get paid tomorrow, I'll be sorting you out very soon


----------



## stock (Jan 6, 2011)

Can't afford to pay myself this week


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 6, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I just imagined it in your avatar's voice! How you doing?
> 
> I get paid tomorrow, I'll be sorting you out very soon



Good thanks

Gunna have some surprising pictures tomorrow


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 6, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Gunna have some surprising pictures tomorrow



 usually when someone says that, it's dirrty pictures lol


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 6, 2011)

Hmm.. sorry. These ones ain't. But i'll get you some of them too


----------



## gumpty (Jan 6, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Gunna have some surprising pictures tomorrow



Oo er!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 7, 2011)

the neighbours dog is getting seriously close to getting pwnd by a pack of urban fox's that regularly patrol the gardens every night

those 3-4 foxes never do fuck that dog up but they really should - they'd be doin that dog a favour given the kind of life it leads - all that dog ever does is eat, sleep, bark/whine/yap nonstop and shit in the garden, and it doesnt matter if its raining, snowing or -3'c that dog is still out there with no shelter or even a blanket to snuggle up in.

if the foxes dont kill it - heartworm will. and thats one hell of a painful way to die


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the neighbours dog is getting seriously close to getting pwnd by a pack of urban fox's that regularly patrol the gardens every night
> 
> those 3-4 foxes never do fuck that dog up but they really should - they'd be doin that dog a favour given the kind of life it leads - all that dog ever does is eat, sleep, bark/whine/yap nonstop and shit in the garden, and it doesnt matter if its raining, snowing or -3'c that dog is still out there with no shelter or even a blanket to snuggle up in.
> 
> if the foxes dont kill it - heartworm will. and thats one hell of a painful way to die



dont the neighbours know about them?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 7, 2011)

hell yeah they do - that dont mean they need to give a fuck about it though. Ive already reported the dog to the RSPCA and called the local council about the amount of dogshit in their garden that needs cleaning - the dogs literally walking around in its own shit every where you look theres dog shit. the family probably cleans the garden about once a month and thats ONLY if the weathers nice and even if it is nice they'l probably be out somewhere so they cant do it.

Ive done the most i can do as a neighbour - next step is becoming the executioner as the dog annoys the fuck out of me by constantly yapping hour after hour all the bloody time. Its been doing it for so long - and the owners dont take any notice of it so it just carries on yapping till it gets some attention - but thats very rare. On occasion they might let it into the house for a night. 99% of the time is out in the garden and barking at the moon which gets on my tits as my room faces the garden - even if the neighbours cant hear the dog barking - I can


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> hell yeah they do - that dont mean they need to give a fuck about it though. Ive already reported the dog to the RSPCA and called the local council about the amount of dogshit in their garden that needs cleaning - the dogs literally walking around in its own shit every where you look theres dog shit. the family probably cleans the garden about once a month and thats ONLY if the weathers nice and even if it is nice they'l probably be out somewhere so they cant do it.
> 
> Ive done the most i can do as a neighbour - next step is becoming the executioner as the dog annoys the fuck out of me by constantly yapping hour after hour all the bloody time. Its been doing it for so long - and the owners dont take any notice of it so it just carries on yapping till it gets some attention - but thats very rare. On occasion they might let it into the house for a night. 99% of the time is out in the garden and barking at the moon which gets on my tits as my room faces the garden - even if the neighbours cant hear the dog barking - I can



Go back to the council, but this time make a complaint about the noise late in the night, they must by law at least serve a notice of warning to your neighbours and if they do nothing about it, the 2nd time you complain in writing and then the dog will be removed and the neighbours will go to court, at no time can the council disclose who made the complaint.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 7, 2011)

I may have to do that tatty - that dogs one lucky one - theyve owned it for more then a year, its spent most of its life in the garden but yet hasnt been taken out by foxes yet - one of the residents here who live a few doors down had their cat mauled and killed by a fox and even that fox had to be put down because that cat gave as good as it got. the dogs a Staffordshire Bull Terrier, I have seen it agressive but most of the time its just outside whining. in any case I dont think it could stand against 3 or 4 foxs all at once. Im trying to let nature do the dirty work here but if it carries on i may have to call the council again


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 7, 2011)

A Fox will only attack if provoked, they don't won't attack for the fuck of it. Instead of being a whiny bitch Freedom, why not speak to your neighbours about it? My neighbours have 3 dogs that kept ripping my rubbish bags open and throwing the crap all over my garden. The same Neighbours (that live above me) also used to throw their fags ends out of their window and onto my parasol to which is owned by my landlord. 

Have some balls and talk to them, I did and my GF & I get on really well with our neighbours. I'm even building a really old socket 478 rig for him as he's a complete ignoramus.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 7, 2011)

Im British!! I reserve the right to be a whiny bitch!


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2011)

So, have you lads gotten any more snow? I love snow and I'm dissapointed with the amount I've gotten over here...


----------



## KieX (Jan 7, 2011)

Nope, just boring old rain these days


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 7, 2011)

Let it stay that way,i am fed up with seeing snow at the moment and i actually want go to my school/college to actually do some revision and to chat with friends.


----------



## KieX (Jan 7, 2011)

Move to London man, we have pollution force field against weather


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2011)

KieX said:


> Move to London man



I'd love to some day. I plan to retire there.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> So, have you lads gotten any more snow? I love snow and I'm dissapointed with the amount I've gotten over here...



In fact it snowed here for a few hours. Settled though i doubt it'll hang around for long. Unless it snows again...

I'm in Bradford btw.


----------



## KieX (Jan 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'd love to some day. I plan to retire there.



What attracts you to London?


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2011)

KieX said:


> What attracts you to London?



I was raised by my grandparents who are from London (grandmother is from Liverpool). I've been there twice when I was younger and I've always felt at home there. Love the town, the countryside, the traditions and the people.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 7, 2011)

I dont think there will be anymore snow - Just rain and shitty temperatures


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like Me, KieX, & Bo$$ will need to do some 'moderatin' of our own when Erocker comes to london  you may rule the forums but Londons our turf!!


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

It's trying to snow over here atm...

I hope it stays away, still waiting on some items that where posted before Christmas, probably been lost in the backlog


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Looks like Me, KieX, & Bo$$ will need to do some 'moderatin' of our own when Erocker comes to london  you may rule the forums but Londons our turf!!



Don't worry, I'm generous with my beer money.


----------



## KieX (Jan 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> I was raised by my grandparents who are from London (grandmother is from Liverpool). I've been there twice when I was younger and I've always felt at home there. Love the town, the countryside, the traditions and the people.



Sounds like a damn good reason. Must admit I look with eyes at living in USA even if just to experience it. 

But everytime I leave London I miss having everything you want closeby, food from anywhere in the world 5min away, good clubs and even the great summer days in pubs with friends and good ale or cider on tap.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> Don't worry, I'm generous with my beer money.



 get out of here you're not allowed 

Anyone at the BETT show, Earls Court next week? 
http://www.bettshow.com/bett11/website/Home.aspx?refer=1

I will be exhibiting on a stand with a reseller my company works with (I work for a software vendor)


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> get out of here you're not allowed
> 
> Anyone at the BETT show, Earls Court next week?
> http://www.bettshow.com/bett11/website/Home.aspx?refer=1
> ...



You sir, get shitty American canned beer. 

Cheers all, and happy new year!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 7, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> my GF & I get on really well with our neighbours. I'm even building a really old socket 478 rig for him as he's a complete ignoramus.



Haha hate to see what you would do if you didn't get on with him 



erocker said:


> You sir, get shitty American canned beer.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> So, have you lads gotten any more snow? I love snow and I'm dissapointed with the amount I've gotten over here...



Had 2 inches of snow in the West Midlands this morning, lasted for about 2 hours then the rain came and washed it all away


----------



## KieX (Jan 9, 2011)

I am normally the kind of person who tries to be nice, but after the sour experience with HMV over returning a PS3 this bit of news made my day:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-12117510

They're closing down 60 stores 

/rant


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 9, 2011)

Probably one of the reasons why they didnt want to give you your money back - to them every penny counts - the HMV on oxford street is most likely to stay open but the one further on in bond street is definitely going to close


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 9, 2011)

A little insight before I bombard you with results properly. I just started playing Metro 2033 so here are some benchmark results....

Average Framerate: 25.67
Max. Framerate: 45.08
Min. Framerate: 6.21

... this is with my 6950 & CCC (10.12a) at stock clocks & settings. Metro is running at 1680 x 1050; DirectX: DirectX 11; Quality: Very High; Antialiasing: MSAA 4X; Texture filtering: AF 16X; Advanced PhysX: Disabled; Tesselation: Enabled; DOF: Enabled



My Q9550 is at 3.78GHz btw.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 9, 2011)

Wish i had picked Metro2033 up now so i could compare them.

How is it for noise?


----------



## claylomax (Jan 9, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> A little insight before I bombard you with results properly. I just started playing Metro 2033 so here are some benchmark results....
> 
> Average Framerate: 25.67
> Max. Framerate: 45.08
> ...


Wait until you get outside; I'm a few chapters from the end and I get 17fps in places with my card running at 900mhz everything maxed out 1900 x 1200 but with AAA.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 9, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> How is it for noise?



It's definitely a lot quieter than I expected. My old Gainward 4870 had a dual fan cooling solution and at 50% was quiet. This stays at 25% and is the quietest thing in my rig next to my CPU fan. Even at 100% it's a nice hum.



			
				claylomax said:
			
		

> Wait until you get outside; I'm a few chapters from the end and I get 17fps in places with my card running at 900mhz everything maxed out 1900 x 1200 but with AAA.



Yeah I'm expecting it to get choppy in places which is why I'm looking forward to getting the 6970 BIOS installed. I wish my Q9550 would hit 4GHz as that'd help, still , 3.78GHz isn't bad.

Just ran the Call of Pripyat benchmark...

*EDIT:* I don't know why it's so small.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 9, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I wish my Q9550 would hit 4GHz as that'd help, still , 3.78GHz isn't bad.



BAHAWAHAHA - im clocked higher then you  but still no 4Ghz though :/


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> BAHAWAHAHA - im clocked higher then you  but still no 4Ghz though :/



C1 or E0?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 9, 2011)

E0 - I made sure it was the 'new' stepping before i bought it


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 9, 2011)

I hate David Cameron. That is all.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> E0 - I made sure it was the 'new' stepping before i bought it



See mines a C0, I'm going to see if 3.8GHz as 3.79GHz is now. Weirdly.


----------



## claylomax (Jan 9, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> It's definitely a lot quieter than I expected. My old Gainward 4870 had a dual fan cooling solution and at 50% was quiet. This stays at 25% and is the quietest thing in my rig next to my CPU fan. Even at 100% it's a nice hum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Pripyat benchmark is very deceiving and in no way reflects the performance you're going to get in real gameplay.  Don't worry about your cpu overclock as Metro 2033 is a GPU bound game.


----------



## claylomax (Jan 9, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> I hate David Cameron. That is all.



And you don't hate Nick Clegg?


----------



## qubit (Jan 9, 2011)

claylomax said:


> And you don't hate Nick Clegg?



You hate Nick Clegg. Why the hell would you? It's not like he's gone back on any promises on student fees or anything, is it?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 9, 2011)

claylomax said:


> The Pripyat benchmark is very deceiving and in no way reflects the performance you're going to get in real gameplay.  Don't worry about your cpu overclock as Metro 2033 is a GPU bound game.



Already knew that, but I wanted to run these benchmarks anyway. Just finished flashing to a 6970 with success so I'll post results once when I can.

*UPDATE:* Same settings as before but with the flash...

Average Framerate: 28.00
Max. Framerate: 54.18
Min. Framerate: 10.03

... I'm pleased!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 10, 2011)

still havent been issued my refund from Novatech   I hope they dont send me the same card back when i already said i wanted a refund to buy a better card.... *fingers crossed*


----------



## gumpty (Jan 10, 2011)

But probably wont have it installed until the weekend.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 10, 2011)

Grrr... Me wanty that card!


----------



## gumpty (Jan 10, 2011)

Had to jump in there before the VAT increase.

EDIT: Does anyone want a vanilla Sapphire HD6870? Hardly used.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 10, 2011)

gumpty said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110110/IMG00064-20110110-1357582.jpg
> 
> But probably wont have it installed until the weekend.



Snap!



I was 100% successful with my flash.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 10, 2011)

wish me luck for my biology exam tomorrow, i was sitting in the exam hall for 3.5hrs doing maths today!

good news is i did well


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 10, 2011)

You're smart, you'll be fine! Luck is BS anyroad!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 10, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> wish me luck for my biology exam tomorrow, i was sitting in the exam hall for 3.5hrs doing maths today!
> 
> good news is i did well



Good luck! I completely screwed up my 2 tests today, going to screw up 2 more tommorow . I would have done them well if I studied, but being blessed with hindsight is not that great you know.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 10, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Good luck! I completely screwed up my 2 tests today, going to screw up 2 more tommorow . I would have done them well if I studied, but being blessed with hindsight is not that great you know.



Yeah, Captain Hindsight is a dick!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 10, 2011)

Dropped my Xonar D2X to £60 shipped if anyone wants it


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 11, 2011)

Just got in from drinking in my local town (Wakefield) and i've had a really weird experience. 

First off, student night. That's £1 a drink.

I easily drank 12+ Jagerbombs, 3 bottles of Lager and a Purple Rain.

However, i never one felt even slightly drunk... Really weird as being a smaller lad, that'll normally have me swaying... lol...


----------



## gumpty (Jan 11, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Just got in from drinking in my local town (Wakefield) and i've had a really weird experience.
> 
> First off, student night. That's £1 a drink.
> 
> ...



Being just £1 a drink, do you think there's any chance they watered down the booze? Austerity and all that.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 11, 2011)

Not really, i tend to go most Mondays and this amount gets me fairly drunk.

I did go for a meal prior, but so did half the people i was with.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 11, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Not really, i tend to go most Mondays and this amount gets me fairly drunk.
> 
> I did go for a meal prior, but so did half the people i was with.



High Blood sugar levels   Everyone seems to think that it's dehydration that causes a hangover after a heavy night or just feeling pissed during drinking, it is in part but alcohol reduces blood sugar quite dramatically, keep the sugar levels up and the head is a lot happier!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 11, 2011)

currently In livechat with Novatech to see whats going on with my moneh!!! I should get refunded if not later today then on wednesday - but if not, worse case scenario - i dont get the refund, I got a payment coming in thursday morning and i checked RM Next Day costs
and it should come under £10 to send it next day. if they send the shit card back to me then i'l have to find a way to unbork it and sell it to my dad or at a loss


(does Cailey sound like a girls name??)


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> (does Cailey sound like a girls name??)



Yes.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 11, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Yes.



Be still my beating heart  She was giving me smilies in livechat


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Be still my beating heart  She was giving me smilies in livechat



She is paid to be nice, so when she says that there is nothing wrong with the card you returned and refuses a refund/replacement you feel soooo much better


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 11, 2011)

but but but, She gave me smilies!  and she cured my paranoia - my paranoia being that the card never made it back to novatech. all hail Cailey!! princess of Novatech!!


----------



## gumpty (Jan 11, 2011)

They should rename it lovechat.

Get a [chat]room.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but but but, She gave me smilies!  and she cured my paranoia - my paranoia being that the card never made it back to novatech. all hail Cailey!! princess of Novatech!!



She'll rip your heart out man, they all do.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 11, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> She'll rip your heart out man, they all do.



The optimistic one ^


----------



## KieX (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 11, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> The optimistic one ^



Everyone knows the Devil comes as a beautiful woman. Women are _evil!_


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 11, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Everyone knows the Devil comes as a beautiful woman. Women are _evil!_



As I once said in a song "Money ain't the root of all the evil alive."


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 11, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> As I once said in a song "Money ain't the root of all the evil alive."



Of course not!!!

the Mona Lisa is evil!!!







It doesnt matter where you are standing in a room - shes still looking back at you with that dead stare. theres no place to hide!! she sees everything!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 11, 2011)

I managed to hide - behind the monitor.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 11, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I managed to hide - behind the monitor.



She was peeping at you through the vents, you didn't hide, you just pissed her off.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 11, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> She was peeping at you through the vents, you didn't hide, you just pissed her off.



Oh Schiit


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 11, 2011)

Ugly bitch. She looks like a pigeon.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 11, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Ugly bitch. She looks like a pigeon.



I would.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 11, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I would.



Her wasp-sting nipples are probably bigger than her tits. 

:shadedshu


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 11, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Her wasp-sting nipples are probably bigger than her tits.
> 
> :shadedshu



Painters in. Desparate. Will do almost anything


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 11, 2011)

Her mouth is way too small.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 11, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Her mouth is way too small.



Yea and she looks like a bit of a geezer, but hey. I've done worse. Muuuuch worse


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 11, 2011)

SUCCESS!!!! Novatech have just sent me a txt saying they are issuing me a refund!!! Now all i have to do is wait for my account to be credited and for Tatty to get home  *Sigh* more waiting.....


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> SUCCESS!!!! Novatech have just sent me a txt saying they are issuing me a refund!!! Now all i have to do is wait for my account to be credited and for Tatty to get home  *Sigh* more waiting.....



it's cause your being such a picky bitch about it


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 11, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> it's cause your being such a picky bitch about it



^^

I was going to suggest the same-thing. 



As they say, good things come to those who wait (patiently).


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 11, 2011)

Actually.... is it me not waiting?   However, I am not OCD and I am patient!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 11, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Actually.... is it me not waiting?   However, I am not OCD and I am patient!



@;...;@ I am OCD - but i do have patients...honestly I do! I have it in bukket loadz!! its just that there are certain things that I cant let them stay the way it is so Im all over it trying to fix it till im happy with the way it is - and this just doesnt apply to technology - if affects me in other fields too - its like in Royal mail, when i was working on one of their big mail sorting machines that tend to eat letters for breakfast and dinner - the people there told me I didnt NEED to be so 'critical' about sorting mail for the machine - e.g there are some really small or thin letters that cant go through the machine because it would jam it up. or letters that were too big or thick to go through the belt. They told me i didnt have to be so critical about it - i told them I CANT  its just the way i do things - I sorted the letters faster then the bloody machine itself. its just how i am - somethings i cant just let things sit as they are and i have to toy around with it or move it sideways a little till i am happy

--its not easy - these voices in my head drive me mental!!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @;...;@ I am OCD - but i do have patients...honestly I do! I have it in bukket loadz!! its just that there are certain things that I cant let them stay the way it is so Im all over it trying to fix it till im happy with the way it is - and this just doesnt apply to technology - if affects me in other fields too - its like in Royal mail, when i was working on one of their big mail sorting machines that tend to eat letters for breakfast and dinner - the people there told me I didnt NEED to be so 'critical' about sorting mail for the machine - e.g there are some really small or thin letters that cant go through the machine because it would jam it up. or letters that were too big or thick to go through the belt. They told me i didnt have to be so critical about it - i told them I CANT  its just the way i do things - I sorted the letters faster then the bloody machine itself. its just how i am - somethings i cant just let things sit as they are and i have to toy around with it or move it sideways a little till i am happy
> 
> --its not easy - these voices in my head drive me mental!!



Obviously not OCD about punctuation and grammar. I am.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 11, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Obviously not OCD about punctuation and grammar. I am.




quit yo jibbajabba! im trying to eat my dinner fool!! -- I cooked it myself aswell, some nice pork fried rice!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 11, 2011)

That's it. I'm getting takeaway. Thanks FreedomEclipse, for contributing towards my unhealthiness.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 11, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> That's it. I'm getting takeaway. Thanks FreedomEclipse, for contributing towards my unhealthiness.



pitty you dont live down my way - could have dropped some over!!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> pitty you dont live down my way - could have dropped some over!!



Come on, you know you wanna do a long distance delivery!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 11, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Come on, you know you wanna do a long distance delivery!!!



£40 up front in my bank account then we'l talk


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> £40 up front in my bank account then we'l talk


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 11, 2011)

so - Novatech txt me at 2pm saying my refund has been processed....Im still waiting for my account to be credited with £150 ¬_¬ *taps foot like sonic da hedchog* /facepalm


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 11, 2011)

call them!

im up for some pork rice   hint hint*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 11, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> call them!
> 
> im up for some pork rice   hint hint*



Its 11pm - shops closed 

-----

If payment isnt in my account 2moro then I'l give them a call and ask


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 13, 2011)

I've got an XFX HD 6950 on it's way, got it for £200 too!  Looks like hopefully it will be a HD 6970 within about 5 minutes of receipt


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey bit of a deal on 6970 XFX HD 6970 2GB GDDR5 Dual DVI HDMI Dual DP Out PC...

Don't know how it compares to other e-tailers.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 13, 2011)

Thats a good price for a 6970.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 13, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I've got an XFX HD 6950 on it's way, got it for £200 too!  Looks like hopefully it will be a HD 6970 within about 5 minutes of receipt



2nd hand?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 13, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> 2nd hand?



No brand new   No mystery really, I had a £30 off voucher!  Have you edited your 6970 Bios to raise voltages at all?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 13, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> No brand new   No mystery really, I had a £30 off voucher!



Smooth!



Tatty_One said:


> Have you edited your 6970 Bios to raise voltages at all?



Not yet, haven't had the need to tbh. I've OC'd slightly to 900MHz from 6970 speeds and been too busy sorting out machines for other people and not really played much.

Tonight I'll push 910MHz and I'll see how that goes. I usually take small steps when OC'ing. I'm also slightly reluctant to push this card after my nightmare of having artefacts appear in 3DMark11 and games.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 13, 2011)

I am hungry, but all my cookware is locked in my friend'ss cupboard and he is still out. fml.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 13, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Smooth!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And have you increased Powerplay to 20%, yes having now read the hardware differences between the 6950 and the 6970 I am reluctant to add additional voltages beyond the 6870's reference (and higher) 3D volts.  I might try powerplay +15% to be conservative and therefore trying to keep the max TDP draw to the 225W rated spec, it appears a very small minority are getting some real issues now even after re-flashing to the 6950 Bios.  The way I see it, any performance increase is free performance.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 13, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I am hungry, but all my cookware is locked in my friend'ss cupboard and he is still out. fml.



A paperclip and very small screwdriver will easily sort that.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 13, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> A paperclip and very small screwdriver will easily sort that.



Not skilled enough to break open a lock with "circular teeth" instead of the conventional one :shadedshu

Going to find biscuits and things like that for now, and hope I can survive until he comes back


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 13, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Not skilled enough to break open a lock with "circular teeth" instead of the conventional one :shadedshu
> 
> Going to find biscuits and things like that for now, and hope I can survive until he comes back



I heard that he was going up to Anfield to watch the Liverpool v Everton Game and he said that this time he wasn't coming back until Liverpool had won, expect to see him around April   Thats a hell of a lot of Custard creams!!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 13, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I heard that he was going up to Anfield to watch the Liverpool v Everton Game and he said that this time he wasn't coming back until Liverpool had won, expect to see him around April   Thats a hell of a lot of Custard creams!!





I haven't dicked with Powerplay at all, I'll find my max stable OC at stock volts and leave it at that until my rig starts feeling the burn. Considering I can play Metro 2033 maxed out (settings in previous posts) with MLAA enabled I'm happy.



All I need now is a PCIe SSD to dump Windows and my games onto and will only then need to replace my case and get on with WC'ing it. No new hardware for me for _at least_ 2 years!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 13, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I heard that he was going up to Anfield to watch the Liverpool v Everton Game and he said that this time he wasn't coming back until Liverpool had won, expect to see him around April   Thats a hell of a lot of Custard creams!!



In which case I am going out to invest in a new set of cooking pans and knives. brb.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 13, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I haven't dicked with Powerplay at all, I'll find my max stable OC at stock volts and leave it at that until my rig starts feeling the burn. Considering I can play Metro 2033 maxed out (settings in previous posts) with MLAA enabled I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> All I need now is a PCIe SSD to dump Windows and my games onto and will only then need to replace my case and get on with WC'ing it. No new hardware for me for _at least_ 2 years!



Thanks, apparently increasing powerplay even just a little can have a large positive impact on performance, all it really does is allows the software to increase power draw which in real terms makes up for the limit set by AMD, just a 10% increase in powerplay should keep you below the 225W TDP level but you may actually find that you get a near 10% performance increase.

I might actually keep the card as a 6950 for a couple of days before I flash, simply to get a feel for the differences when I do if that makes sense.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 13, 2011)

Bro's machine is still down after a new PSU and video card, anyone have a crossfire LGA 775 board I can buy for a decent price?

he must have pissed about with it while i was fixing it the first time because i tested each part in my own rig


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 13, 2011)

Someone catch me.

Just spent £372 on a 40" Toshiba, Wall Bracket, 5m HDMI and 5m Aerial extension. TV will be here tomorrow, rest within 5 days.


----------



## gumpty (Jan 13, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> TV will be here tomorrow, rest within 5 days.



You're not meant to rest until the 7th day.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm a lazy God.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 13, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I might actually keep the card as a 6950 for a couple of days before I flash, simply to get a feel for the differences when I do if that makes sense.



Completely.

I was too impatient but Metro doesn't stutter like it did when it was a 6950.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 13, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Bro's machine is still down after a new PSU and video card, anyone have a crossfire LGA 775 board I can buy for a decent price?



HUSKIE is meant to be buying my Foxconn BlackOps but he is hardly on TPU anymore and he was planning on paying me before Crimbo and hasn't. However, I'll drop him a PM to see if he still wants the board and if not, it's yours for £60 (which includes next day courier delivery). I've got it sat here with me at work ready to be sent.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 13, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> HUSKIE is meant to be buying my Foxconn BlackOps but he is hardly on TPU anymore and he was planning on paying me before Crimbo and hasn't. However, I'll drop him a PM to see if he still wants the board and if not, it's yours for £60 (which includes next day courier delivery). I've got it sat here with me at work ready to be sent.



wow, thanks for the offer man, if the CPU is dead im just gonna rebuild the system, but if the mobo is faulty then i will definately consider that mobo in my short list of options 

thanks 

edit: why are you getting rid of the X48 rather than your X38?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 13, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> wow, thanks for the offer man, if the CPU is dead im just gonna rebuild the system, but if the mobo is faulty then i will definately consider that mobo in my short list of options
> 
> thanks
> 
> edit: why are you getting rid of the X48 rather than your X38?



I thought I was going to be able to get a better OC but it just the same really. No improvement at all and I prefer ASUS over Foxconn.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 13, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> wow, thanks for the offer man, if the CPU is dead im just gonna rebuild the system, but if the mobo is faulty then i will definately consider that mobo in my short list of options
> 
> thanks
> 
> edit: why are you getting rid of the X48 rather than your X38?



Sounds like you could do with a brand new Xonar D2X too - If you want I could knock the price down a little further - it sounds leagues better then your creative ZS!!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh no!

I've started getting atefacts in Burnout Paradise. I'm not turning my back on this flash just yet though. It's only in Burnout and I've been forcing AA and MLAA so I'm hoping it's just an old game stressing out a bit.

It's _not_ happening in Metro 2033 which I've been playing more than anything else. I do however keep thinking that I'm seeing them but I think they're specks of dust. Just not used to the level of detail or something.

Anyroad, I'll keep you posted.

:/

*UPDATE:* No corruption in 3DMark06, personally I wouldn't be running this but as Freedom asked. I can't say I'm all that impressed tbh. I nearly hit 19000 with a ASUS Matrix GTX285.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 13, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Oh no!
> 
> I've started getting atefacts in Burnout Paradise. I'm not turning my back on this flash just yet though. It's only in Burnout and I've been forcing AA and MLAA so I'm hoping it's just an old game stressing out a bit.
> 
> ...



Its your CPU, I got over 25000 with a 5850, you need to increase that Powerplay to 10% and run it again, money says better score!  What speed you running the memory...... default 6970 speeds??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 13, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> *UPDATE:* No corruption in 3DMark06, personally I wouldn't be running this but as Freedom asked. I can't say I'm all that impressed tbh. I nearly hit 19000 with a ASUS Matrix GTX285.



I pull over 21k with just a single 5850 - thats some poor score


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 13, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Its your CPU, I got over 25000 with a 5850, you need to increase that Powerplay to 10% and run it again, money says better score!  What speed you running the memory...... default 6970 speeds??



Yeah default 6970 core & mem.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 13, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Sounds like you could do with a brand new Xonar D2X too - If you want I could knock the price down a little further - it sounds leagues better then your creative ZS!!



that is wayyy to expensive for me, even if i did have the cash my both my and my brother's  PC are fucked, i tested out that CPU in my PC now this piece of shit wont boot with either processor in it. he is gonna buy an AMD X6, motherboard and RAM. now im stuck again....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 13, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> that is wayyy to expensive for me, even if i did have the cash my both my and my brother's  PC are fucked, i tested out that CPU in my PC now this piece of shit wont boot with either processor in it. he is gonna buy an AMD X6, motherboard and RAM. now im stuck again....



Dude - My Xonar STX cost me £130 - I paid £100 for this D2X - the fact i offerd it to you at almost below half price - you are laughing. card still retails at £90-100 and nobody wants to buy it for £70 despite brand new - so dont give me this too expensive BS - talk with your wallet not your mouth!!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 13, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Dude - My Xonar STX cost me £130 - I paid £100 for this D2X - the fact i offerd it to you at almost below half price - you are laughing. card still retails at £90-100 and nobody wants to buy it for £70 despite brand new - so dont give me this too expensive BS - talk with your wallet not your mouth!!



Obviously the right attitude to take to clinch the deal.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 14, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Yeah default 6970 core & mem.



OK, well it's either powerplay stopping you drawing enough power for the card at load (research shows that the powerplay config is not changed to the different 6870 config when flashed) and therefore you need to give that GPU more powerzzzz or it's memory, most (but not all) 6950's memory is rated at 1250 so with this new error checking thingy you may be getting massive throttling, my advice would be therefore in this order:

1.  Pull memory back to 1250 and try another run, all other settings the same..... score?
2.  Put memory back to default 6970 speeds, increase powerplay to 10% and do a run..... score?
3.  Pull memory back to 1250, increase Powerplay to +10% and do another run..... score?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 14, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> OK, well it's either powerplay stopping you drawing enough power for the card at load (research shows that the powerplay config is not changed to the different 6870 config when flashed) and therefore you need to give that GPU more powerzzzz or it's memory, most (but not all) 6950's memory is rated at 1250 so with this new error checking thingy you may be getting massive throttling, my advice would be therefore in this order:
> 
> 1.  Pull memory back to 1250 and try another run, all other settings the same..... score?
> 2.  Put memory back to default 6970 speeds, increase powerplay to 10% and do a run..... score?
> 3.  Pull memory back to 1250, increase Powerplay to +10% and do another run..... score?



Will do. I ever really bench for shits & giggles. As my games play brilliantly I'm not too bothered. Just a little bit worried (& paranoid) about the artefact that appeared whilst in Burnout. Didn't reappear in any other game nor did any other corruption.

I will try your suggestion though and see how the results differ.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 14, 2011)

Ive Been offerd £60 for my D2X  not too sure if i should part with it for that price....


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive Been offerd £60 for my D2X  not too sure if i should part with it for that price....



It's all sale and demand, times are tough, many see a good quality sound card as a luury they can do without, especially with half decent on board 7.1 chips and faster CPU's to push them..... although it's up to you of course, if you need to sell it bad.... yes, if not....no!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 14, 2011)

well the idea was to sell this Xonar and get an SSD - but ive been trying to sell it for a month and theres been loads of interest but no-one wants, asside from the polish peoples who email me from gumtree and lowball me for £40


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 14, 2011)

Anyone here know much abour petrol RC cars? My little brother just bought one for me but we don't know the first thing about them! He got it second hand.
Anyone know of a good site to learn about them?


----------



## gumpty (Jan 14, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Anyone here know much abour petrol RC cars? My little brother just bought one for me but we don't know the first thing about them! He got it second hand.
> Anyone know of a good site to learn about them?



All I know is that I'm jealous. A mate's brother had one once. Bloody thing went like the clappers, it was awesome.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 14, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Anyone here know much abour petrol RC cars? My little brother just bought one for me but we don't know the first thing about them! He got it second hand.
> Anyone know of a good site to learn about them?



A colleague in our Networks division has one, I'll ask him if he knows any decent sites.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 14, 2011)

Cheers guys, I just managed to find it on the Traxxas site. It's this one. He paid £30! Got a ton of spare bits with it aswell.
Wanna get my hands dirty and service it etc.!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 14, 2011)

A friend of mine flys the petrol driven remote control helichoppers. the engines are small a noisey like a mopeds but it takes a lotta skill to make them do stunts. I want a remote control petrol driven submarine lol. theres a park near me where hundreds of people test their remote control boats and it would be funny as hell to stick a remotecontol 1/50 scale sub in there. even if it cant dive. if it was a model of a german u-boat it would be hilarious


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 14, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Anyone here know much abour petrol RC cars? My little brother just bought one for me but we don't know the first thing about them! He got it second hand.
> Anyone know of a good site to learn about them?



I join the RC club here, but with electric motors instead (well, there is 1 petrol car, and its faaaassstt). Will try to get as much information as possible off the senior members for you. Please do remind me every so often if I forget.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> A friend of mine flys the petrol driven remote control helichoppers. the engines are small a noisey like a mopeds but it takes a lotta skill to make them do stunts. I want a remote control petrol driven submarine lol. theres a park near me where hundreds of people test their remote control boats and it would be funny as hell to stick a remotecontol 1/50 scale sub in there. even if it cant dive. if it was a model of a german u-boat it would be hilarious



I saw a German U-boat in a pond at Dover, the guy was trying to get it under another boat and capsize it! The other boat had a kind of water pistol on it and he was squirting my son (middle of summer - he loved it!) loads of fun to watch!



Fourstaff said:


> I join the RC club here, but with electric motors instead (well, there is 1 petrol car, and its faaaassstt). Will try to get as much information as possible off the senior members for you. Please do remind me every so often if I forget.



Yea this thing's 40mph+  lol just remembered Gas2100's into RC stuff, gonna chuck him a PM quick.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 14, 2011)

Off the top of my head: I think the motor have to be covered at all times so that random dirt cannot get in them (and can screw up the petrol car real bad), make sure everything is screwed tight etcetc when you race it (stress level on the cars are unbelievable unless you start to drive them), prepare to fork out a lot of money to upgrade and repair the car (every week, there is at least one crash which costs £5-10 pounds, it adds up fast). Especially for a petrol car, since that the car is full of metal from head to tail, a crash on a bad angle will cause lots of things to break(mostly due to shock), so make sure you are prepared to (financially) handle those. 

For UK only, I think they use this site: http://www.modelsport.co.uk/?gclid=CP7ygI73uaYCFcoe4QodAVe9Gw
But since that there are a lot of HK members (last time), they used to source their parts form Hong Kong since that its cheaper, and also from US (where parts are easier to find). 

I took a look at your car, and I notice that the wheels are "jutting out". Please be careful when you crash, because I once crashed at 30-45 degree and the took out the whole front suspension (plenty of superglue, fancy glue and replacement to fix). That's with electric motor, no petrol, mind you.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 14, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Off the top of my head: I think the motor have to be covered at all times so that random dirt cannot get in them (and can screw up the petrol car real bad), make sure everything is screwed tight etcetc when you race it (stress level on the cars are unbelievable unless you start to drive them), prepare to fork out a lot of money to upgrade and repair the car (every week, there is at least one crash which costs £5-10 pounds, it adds up fast). Especially for a petrol car, since that the car is full of metal from head to tail, a crash on a bad angle will cause lots of things to break(mostly due to shock), so make sure you are prepared to (financially) handle those.
> 
> For UK only, I think they use this site: http://www.modelsport.co.uk/?gclid=CP7ygI73uaYCFcoe4QodAVe9Gw
> But since that there are a lot of HK members (last time), they used to source their parts form Hong Kong since that its cheaper, and also from US (where parts are easier to find).
> ...



Cheers man, I'll take note of the dirt problems. Crashing won't be too bad, seems this things made for severe abuse. You can drop it from over 10ft. without worrying (apparently)  I can see how the suspension would still be busted if this thing crashed at that angle though. I bent up the Radius Arm (wishbone?) on my old Escort hitting a kerb like that (see my pro paint skills in attachment). It was wet, on cobbles and I had bad tyres


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 14, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Crashing won't be too bad, seems this things made for severe abuse.



That's what I thought too, until I did some "back of envelope maths" and found out that the forces exerted on these cars are really really high (~20kph to zero in less than 1cm? yeah, even at that size, plenty of unwanted force). Yeah, high enough to bend a 2mm steel rod, and snap another cleanly into 2 (shh, don't tell anyone this ). I drove over a small (<5mm) pothole and the whole car flipped over.

Its the inlet and outlet valves you should be worried about, not the whole motor btw. Motors get really hot, but if you can strap on some megahalems....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 14, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I saw a German U-boat in a pond at Dover, the guy was trying to get it under another boat and capsize it! The other boat had a kind of water pistol on it and he was squirting my son (middle of summer - he loved it!) loads of fun to watch!



Id just go around ramming the other boats. - I dont think they can dive that deep though - maybe just submerge

most of the people in the park i got to have models based on racing boats - all electric though. but every so often someone brings an petrol in


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Id just go around ramming the other boats. - I dont think they can dive that deep though - maybe just submerge
> 
> most of the people in the park i got to have models based on racing boats - all electric though. but every so often someone brings an petrol in



Aah, down here you're not allowed petrol ones because of the animals. Leccy only. Damn wildlife


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 14, 2011)

Well the 6950 is in and running, gonna leave it for a couple of days before I flash to 6970, so far it's looking good though!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 14, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Well the 6950 is in and running, gonna leave it for a couple of days before I flash to 6970, so far it's looking good though!



I started noticing a little bit more of this horizontal artefact in BC2 that appeared, only happens when I'm in tanks.



Hope the new cats will amend these abnormalities.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 14, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Well the 6950 is in and running, gonna leave it for a couple of days before I flash to 6970, so far it's looking good though!



WHO is that in your sig? she is fine!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 14, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I started noticing a little bit more of this horizontal artefact in BC2 that appeared, only happens when I'm in tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the new cats will amend these abnormalities.



It could be that with the full 6970 Bios your memory don't like the extra voltage that it's specced for, for that reason alone I will flash just to the modded Bios where only the shaders are unlocked and no voltages are raise, I can always raise them a little in RBE if I want more.



Bo$$ said:


> WHO is that in your sig? she is fine!



Eva Longoria


----------



## Millennium (Jan 14, 2011)

For Nitro RC cars (im into electric) try

http://www.msuk-forum.co.uk/forum/35-general-rc/

http://www.oople.com/forums/index.php

in the UK. For £30 quid that thing seems a proper bargain well done. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 15, 2011)

Innocent.... just to give you an update, I couldn't wait!  So I have taken initially the soft option and flashed Rui's modded XFX 6950 Bios just to unlock the extra shaders, I have not tinkered yet anymore so I have the full 1536 shaders, I have gone +5% only on the powerplay thingy just to make sure that there is enough juice to prevent any throttling and currently have her at the CCC max of 840mhz, nothing else in the modded Bios is touched like voltages or clock speeds.  I can report that she is running smooth and no artifacts after 30 minutes of Furmark, even the temps seem no different from the basic 6950 configuration (idles in the forties, fan never gets high enuff to invade my drums).  I am sure this way will avoid any possibility of issues down the road.  I might overclock a little further and even do a bench or two with Afterburner on higher voltage but not yet, I am happy ATM..... my concern all along with the full flash was those memory voltages which are higher in the full 6970 Bios where the memory is lower spec in the 6950.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 15, 2011)

DAMN IT!

Got my TV, 5m HDMI and 5m Aerial cable, but not my freaking wall mount! It's just laid next to me... asking to be used


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 15, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> It's just laid next to me... asking to be used



Sounds like you got yourself some nice women there .


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 15, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Innocent.... just to give you an update, I couldn't wait!  So I have taken initially the soft option and flashed Rui's modded XFX 6950 Bios just to unlock the extra shaders, I have not tinkered yet anymore so I have the full 1536 shaders, I have gone +5% only on the powerplay thingy just to make sure that there is enough juice to prevent any throttling and currently have her at the CCC max of 840mhz, nothing else in the modded Bios is touched like voltages or clock speeds.  I can report that she is running smooth and no artifacts after 30 minutes of Furmark, even the temps seem no different from the basic 6950 configuration (idles in the forties, fan never gets high enuff to invade my drums).  I am sure this way will avoid any possibility of issues down the road.  I might overclock a little further and even do a bench or two with Afterburner on higher voltage but not yet, I am happy ATM..... my concern all along with the full flash was those memory voltages which are higher in the full 6970 Bios where the memory is lower spec in the 6950.



Think I'll dump the 6970 BIOS into RBE and make my own. Just have the shaders unlocked.


----------



## razaron (Jan 15, 2011)

Virgin media's schedule for increasing upload speeds.
link


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 15, 2011)

I feel really left out with all these new cards coming out. I got this 6850 in Decemeber for £130 to replace my old GTX260 but im starting to doubt that purchase.

Fucking hate Glasgow! its raining again and there is nothing in the fridge for munching.

EDIT: Actually know what annoys me something awful, the fact Virgin Media send me letters and leaflets advertising their products but i cant even receive Cable in my street! I can get crappy regular broadband through my phone and not fibre optic.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 15, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I feel really left out with all these new cards coming out. I got this 6850 in Decemeber for £130 to replace my old GTX260 but im starting to doubt that purchase.
> 
> Fucking hate Glasgow! its raining again and there is nothing in the fridge for munching.
> 
> EDIT: Actually know what annoys me something awful, the fact Virgin Media send me letters and leaflets advertising their products but i cant even receive Cable in my street! I can get crappy regular broadband through my phone and not fibre optic.



We had to bitch and complain for a few months before they came and dug up the place for new internet lines. Now we've got fibre optic lines which are awesome so you'd think they'd upgrade Glasgow and Edinburgh before our crappy little town.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 15, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Think I'll dump the 6970 BIOS into RBE and make my own. Just have the shaders unlocked.



use this one..... post 343.......

 How to enable additional shaders on Radeon HD 695...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 15, 2011)

I actually get more artefacts with that BIOS.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 15, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I actually get more artefacts with that BIOS.



The only way to really test that your card is not damaged is to flick the switch to Bios 2 and see if you are still getting them with the stock 6950 bios.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 15, 2011)

Managed to find them UK TPU logos, had a little fiddle with them too. They're the same background colours as our avatar section, and the post section.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 15, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> The only way to really test that your card is not damaged is to flick the switch to Bios 2 and see if you are still getting them with the stock 6950 bios.



The original BIOS is fine as is the 6970 BIOS. I'll keep fiddling. I bumped the core to 880MHz with the file you linked me to and that's when more, smaller artefacts started appearing in Burnout. In away I'm expecting the unlocked shaders to have a few issues. 

Still, I'm slowing increasing the core speed to see how things improve/turnout.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 15, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Managed to find them UK TPU logos, had a little fiddle with them too. They're the same background colours as our avatar section, and the post section.



NICE pics matey....


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 15, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Managed to find them UK TPU logos, had a little fiddle with them too. They're the same background colours as our avatar section, and the post section.



Do members wanna select one to use as a siggie?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 15, 2011)

If anybody wants a unique one let me know and I'll see what I can come up with. I'll be changing my avvy shortly.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 17, 2011)

Ahhhh another day, another week and another attempt at trying to oc tattys 5850


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 17, 2011)

Hows that

<<


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 17, 2011)

CAUTION THIS IS ENGLAND!
i need one of them


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 17, 2011)

Tatty. this direct cu cooler needs moar heatpipes. the one on the left doesnt even get hot, but the other burns my finger!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Tatty. this direct cu cooler needs moar heatpipes. the one on the left doesnt even get hot, but the other burns my finger!



what you idling at, I posted some screenies in another thread, on auto fan it idled at 34C and even on furmark it would not spin above 55% fan and still kept her at 60C.... how is it doing for you?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 17, 2011)

66'C so far with fan about 50% so far its 830 on the core stable. not upped the voltage yet but i think i got to the bottom of why i wasnt clocking very well earlier. when i first got the card i put some new thermal grease on it (AC MX-4) but it would seem i didnt put enough on for overclocking but it was enough to run at stock clocks. anyway, i put some more grease on and now its a lot more well behaved. the only problem that remains is the displayport connection on the card doesnt work


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 17, 2011)

scaminatrix or moonpig (i cant remember) is this the pic you were looking for???


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 17, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/2535/tumblrl8d85lgkqg1qblma3.png
> 
> scaminatrix or moonpig (i cant remember) is this the pic you were looking for???



It was Scaminatrix and I think he found it eventually. FUCK! That reminds me he wanted to know petrol RC sites and I said I'd ask a colleague.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 17, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Hows that
> 
> <<



 That's very tasty!! I'm not too good at the designing side of things, so if anyone wants to play about with the designs, feel free.



Bo$$ said:


> http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/2535/tumblrl8d85lgkqg1qblma3.png
> 
> scaminatrix or moonpig (i cant remember) is this the pic you were looking for???



Yep, that's the one, I ended up recuva-ing it off my HDD. Thanks though man 



InnocentCriminal said:


> It was Scaminatrix and I think he found it eventually. FUCK! That reminds me he wanted to know petrol RC sites and I said I'd ask a colleague.



That's okay man, Gas2100 gave me a ton of info on them, he's pretty good with petrol RC cars etc. Looks like I'm just going to get it running and sell it as I can't really afford another hobby at the mo


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 17, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> That's okay man, Gas2100 gave me a ton of info on them, he's pretty good with petrol RC cars etc. Looks like I'm just going to get it running and sell it as I can't really afford another hobby at the mo



Fair play!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 17, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Fair play!



Cheers though mate, I'm going to get an electric car - hopefully won't cost so much to run


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 66'C so far with fan about 50% so far its 830 on the core stable. not upped the voltage yet but i think i got to the bottom of why i wasnt clocking very well earlier. when i first got the card i put some new thermal grease on it (AC MX-4) but it would seem i didnt put enough on for overclocking but it was enough to run at stock clocks. anyway, i put some more grease on and now its a lot more well behaved. the only problem that remains is the displayport connection on the card doesnt work



Never ever used the display port, I had a HDMI (monitor) to DVi cable..... 66C idle?.... wtf you doing?  There is something wrong, It's never been 66C at load @ 900mhz, is your case an oven or what lol, let me dig them screenies out from an old thread.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 17, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Cheers though mate, I'm going to get an electric car - hopefully won't cost so much to run



Base kit £200++ (new), various belles and whistles to make it any decent ~£100, and then there is "crash fund" which can be anywhere from £20 to £100 depending on how often you crash them. If you are careful, you can probably get away with less than £50 worth of maintenance a year, possibly less depending on how often you run your car. And then there is the upgrade itch...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 17, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Never ever used the display port, I had a HDMI (monitor) to DVi cable..... 66C idle?.... wtf you doing?  There is something wrong, It's never been 66C at load @ 900mhz, is your case an oven or what lol, let me dig them screenies out from an old thread.



66'c in furmark stress test. so far ive got it upto 880 on the core with no voltage increase. i tried using afterburner to set clocks and smart doctor just to set voltage but there conflicts between the 2 so it looks like im gonna be running without no exta voltage. find the stable clocks - flash it into the bios so i dont need to touch nothing and off we go


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 66'c in furmark stress test. so far ive got it upto 880 on the core with no voltage increase. i tried using afterburner to set clocks and smart doctor just to set voltage but there conflicts between the 2 so it looks like im gonna be running without no exta voltage. find the stable clocks - flash it into the bios so i dont need to touch nothing and off we go



Thats a relief, I thought you meant 66C idle! Couldnt find the attachments I posted a few months back so probably good job, I still cannot understand though why you are only getting 880mhz stable in games.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 17, 2011)

Im still workin on it tatty!! 900mhz stable now


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 18, 2011)

Just about to see what my new mobo from Moonpig can do with this C2D E6300...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im still workin on it tatty!! 900mhz stable now



Ahhhhh well done, I see you are just a slow starter!!!  

Edit:  Found that screenie, just worked out that you can access every attachment you have ever posted from the day you joined 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38744&d=1288652514

Furmark @ 900mhz with fan speed at just 50%, now thats a serious cooler you have there, ohhhh and if some heatpipes are hotter than others, slightly loosen the retaining screw(s) closest to hottest ones (or tighten the ones nearest the coldest), you may have uneven pressure on the GPU.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 18, 2011)

Waiting on my new i7 kit


----------



## gumpty (Jan 18, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Waiting on my new i7 kit



Sandy Bridge i7 ??


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 18, 2011)

No, an i7 920.

And:






1am!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 18, 2011)

Ive finally managed to get the card stable @905Mhz - but the memory on this card doesnt seem to want to overclock. Msi Kombustor crashes even with it set to 1020 (possible voltage increase needed??)

*Nope, ran mine at 1150mhz 24/7 with no issues, what you doing to that card *


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 18, 2011)

hey scaminatrix

I put your number into parcelforce
is held at your local depot for custom charges like my RAM
No need to thank me


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 18, 2011)

Scam? I take it you mean me...

And i know, waiting on the fucking letter now... Yey for atleast £50 customs charge... yipee.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 18, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Scam? I take it you mean me...
> 
> And i know, waiting on the fucking letter now... Yey for atleast £50 customs charge... yipee.



UPS did that to me a few years ago they deliberately held a package overnight to charge handling fees for that and then i got charged £25 on a £50 item. Never used them again. Ive never had a USPS item held for charges tho.

Thats shite i hate extra fees.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 18, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Scam? I take it you mean me...
> 
> And i know, waiting on the fucking letter now... Yey for atleast £50 customs charge... yipee.



you can go and pick it up too, sorry you now have the same avvy as scaminatix..
hope they dont charge you a bomb


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 18, 2011)

Sure i can pick up with a letter?

Might be able to get through tomorrow and use my ID to verify...

Edit, just followed the step-by-step on the PF site and arrange me to collect it tomorrow 

Anyone know their opening times?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 18, 2011)

it says you gotta call them 
9:00 opening is standard


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 19, 2011)

Well I may not have a PC when I get home. My GF & I are going through what looks to be a break up & I think she's smashed my rig in.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 19, 2011)

innocentcriminal said:


> well i may not have a pc when i get home. My gf & i are going through what looks to be a break up & i think she's smashed my rig in.



lol


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 19, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Well I may not have a PC when I get home. My GF & I are going through what looks to be a break up & I think she's smashed my rig in.



Oh feck 

Hopefully she will have just battered the case about and not actually had the thought of opening it up and trashing it, man thats harsh. Hope things turn out ok for you either way


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 19, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Oh feck
> 
> Hopefully she will have just battered the case about and not actually had the thought of opening it up and trashing it, man thats harsh. Hope things turn out ok for you either way



I do too! I love the girl but she just isn't someone I can live with. I'm not going to list her bad points but _I've_ tried to the mature one, talking to her logically, honestly and she constantly treats me like a chump.


----------



## gumpty (Jan 19, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I do too! I love the girl but she just isn't someone I can live with. I'm not going to list her bad points but _I've_ tried to the mature one, talking to her logically, honestly and she constantly treats me like a chump.



Sorry to hear that man. Break-ups can be tough, but they are a lot easier in the long-run than living through a harmful or un-loving relationship.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 19, 2011)

I hope everything works out for ya Innocent.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 19, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Well I may not have a PC when I get home. My GF & I are going through what looks to be a break up & I think she's smashed my rig in.



Id be even more worried if she deleted your WoW chars - seen that shit happen too many times on you tube - 

----

If that was me though and my GF did smash my rig (though I swear its near impossible unless you drop it out of a plane or hit it with a tank shell - these Antec 902's are invincible)

I would take my £300 monitor and £60 keyboard and beat her around with it so hard she'd have the Qwerty layout imprinted on her face then Id get down and dirty n choke her with the braid cable from my Logitech G500, then when shes lying in a pool of blood id cross out some of the keyprints on her face to spell BITCH (something thats almost impossible to do as keysboards dont have letters that stick out.....)


----------



## gumpty (Jan 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Id be even more worried if she deleted your WoW chars - seen that shit happen too many times on you tube -
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



Ookkaaaayyyy. 


Nah, I reckon you've got to stay cool. I big reaction is clearly what someone's after when they do something like that, so you want to avoid giving them the satisfaction.

If you find she has done something like that just calmly shrug your shoulders, turn to her and say, 'Cool, now I get to upgrade my computer as well as my girlfriend.'


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 20, 2011)

Well I can gladly say that she only broke my router. So no internets for me. My rig was fine. It went differently to how I was imagining it. We talked for hours & then ended up having sex.



I know I'm in a cancerous relationship (as does all of my friends) just every time I instigate us breaking up I always end up having sex. *Shakes fist!*

Thanks for all the well-wishes. It's appreciated. Anyone have a ADSL2+ router they're willing to part with for next to nothing?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 20, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Well I can gladly say that she only broke my router. So no internets for me. My rig was fine. It went differently to how I was imagining it. We talked for hours & then ended up having sex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the key here is she is playing you into the sex and you are weak!  be strong and do the right thing!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll try.

On a happier note, my rig isn't broken. Anyone tried out the leaked 11.1a Cats with a modded 6950?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 20, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'll try.
> 
> On a happier note, my rig isn't broken. Anyone tried out the leaked 11.1a Cats with a modded 6950?



Yup, no issues yet, they do seem faster/smoother but I have only played World of Tanks for about 20 minutes after installation so early days yet.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 20, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Yup, no issues yet, they do seem faster/smoother but I have only played World of Tanks for about 20 minutes after installation so early days yet.



Obviously I didn't try 'em last night.

:/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 20, 2011)

why do arguments between couples always end up in them either divorcing or having makeup sex??


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> why do arguments between couples always end up in them either divorcing or having makeup sex??



What else is there?


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 20, 2011)

Yey, got my i7 up and running. Means my i5 is up for sale, if anyone wants it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 20, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> What else is there?



Nerd-rage


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> why do arguments between couples always end up in them either divorcing or having makeup sex??



They don't though if it's a common occurance then you have to face up to the fact that you might not be compatible with that person and the only option is to go your own ways, that said others can live together for years and fight like cats and dogs though couldn't be apart. It's a funny old world ain't it? lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 20, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> They don't though if it's a common occurance then you have to face up to the fact that you might not be compatible with that person and the only option is to go your own ways, that said others can live together for years and fight like cats and dogs though couldn't be apart. It's a funny old world ain't it? lol



I was with a girl for 3 years - we never once argued (and the sex was great) but we still broke up. but we were very much compatible (infact i would class her as a soulmate - if you believe in such stuff) but things got really complicated due to outside influances and we just couldnt be....


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 20, 2011)

I have been married to my soulmate for 29 years this year!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 20, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I have been married to my soulmate for 29 years this year!



got any children?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 20, 2011)

<Insert somewhat funny joke about Tatty's avatar & related quote here>



FreedomEclipse said:


> got any children?



He has daughters, can you not remember him pimping them out over Chrimbo?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 20, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> <Insert somewhat funny joke about Tatty's avatar & related quote here>



married to an ape??


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> married to an ape??





Don't think _too_ far outside the box Freedom, it might hurt.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> married to an ape??



Ape's will rule the world one day...... have you not seen the films?  For those without memory cells..... 2 daughters 25 & 18, granddaugter 3.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 20, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Ape's will rule the world one day...... have you not seen the films?



epic series - I used to watch that as a kid. Loved it!

*phew - dodged bannhammer*


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> epic series - I used to watch that as a kid. Loved it!
> 
> *phew - dodged bannhammer*



Not yet!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 20, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Not yet!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 21, 2011)

HOPEFULLY - I'l get my OCZ Vertex 2E tomorrow. Ebuyer are taking their sweet time getting it to me


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 21, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Yey, got my i7 up and running. Means my i5 is up for sale, if anyone wants it



Mine is up an running now with some very good cable management if i do say so myself, most time ive probably ever spent on cable management!

Yeah i also did flash that 5870 as its fan profile was set at 100% constant, all is good now tho

time for some 5870 crossfire benching in the morning after some overclocking fun


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 21, 2011)

either the Ebuyer site is borked or they are going to make me wait until monday before delivering my SSD  my order status has been stuck at 'picking in progress' since 2am last night (does it really take them 10hrs just to pick an SSD off their shelves at their warehouse???)

I orderd it on monday for free delivery (4-5 working days i think thats what it was)  And i doubt their gonna deliver it on Saturday as i didnt pay for that service.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> my order status has been stuck at 'picking in progress' since 2am last night (does it really take them 10hrs just to pick an SSD off their shelves at their warehouse???)



Yeah, there will be people up at 2am waiting for your order so that they can process it instantly! /sarcasm

Cut them some slack, it usually takes them a day or so to ready a product, and for me, as long as they deliver the package in 1 week, I don't mind how long they take (unless I ordered next day or something silly like that).


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 21, 2011)

Been looking for an Amiga 1200 but they cost at least £100! A few years back i could have got one for £30-ish.

Just had the sudden urge to set up an Amiga and play some old games, interested to see if i can get one with an accelerator board installed (those are £100 on their own). Funny thing is they can still surf the internet and play MP3s although not very well id imagine.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 21, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Yeah, there will be people up at 2am waiting for your order so that they can process it instantly! /sarcasm



you and i both know that is BS - As some postmen start work around an hour later - So yes I expect there is a late shift who finish off the work that the early shift couldnt do. just because the business closes at 7/8PM everyday doesnt mean that its all stop behind closed doors.

DHL are the same - work carries on through the night


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you and i both know that is BS - As some postmen start work around an hour later - So yes I expect there is a late shift who finish off the work that the early shift couldnt do. just because the business closes at 7/8PM everyday doesnt mean that its all stop behind closed doors.



Yeah, but etailers don't usually need to ship things this fast anyway, they have little if any reason to do it. If they leave it to next day before they ship them though, I will bet frustrated too.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 21, 2011)

well... Im definitely not getting the SSD until Monday now  unless they ship it for saturday (fingers crossed)


Couriers should work monday to sunday - Im sure they got enough staff to make a 'rolling roster' for drivers to take turns doing weekends/sundays. and i say this because E-tailers dont count the weekend as working days  but its still an extra 2days wait to get what we orderd despite them saying 2-5days delivery time - If theres a weekend in the middle - youre screwd!

I thought that maybe they would have been nice enough to get it to me before the weekend so I got something to play with but *sigh* guess I got my hopes up


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 21, 2011)

I have somewhere loads of old consoles, the origional Sega, a Nintendo 64, SuperNES etc etc if anyone wants to take a trip down memory lane lol  I recently sold an Amiga CD32 console with 8 games on e bay and got 90 quid I think, seems there is a resurgance in Nostalgia!


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 21, 2011)

That an invitation to your house, Tatty?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 21, 2011)

Nope!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 21, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> That an invitation to your house, Tatty?



his wife makes a good steak pie


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> his wife makes a good steak pie



She does?  Aint you the lucky one!  either that or you just aint tried Fray Bentos!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 21, 2011)

we should all grab a few beers n head around tattys place


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm still coming for some Nostalgia, Tatty...

I'm free tomorrow, see you there Freedom


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 21, 2011)

Just checked on the delivery status again and the Scheduled Delivery date is Monday -_________-

(exactly a week after ordering) guess saturday delivery was just expecting too much


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 21, 2011)

It wasn't an invitation to Tatty's house but rather "Memory Lane". I've been there before, its nothing but disappointments!

Amiga CD32 is shit i wonder who the hell paid £90 for it, i wouldn't even take one for free. I collect a lot of retro games and that, recently just got a Sega Master System with 2 controls and the phaser light gun, 3 games with it for £15 inc p+p. Its hard to find the original model for cheap the Model 2 is much more common. The original can take a scart cable the model 2 is RF only, jesus RF sucks balls.

I THINK I SHOULD SHUT UP NOW.


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 21, 2011)

ME HAPPY!!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 21, 2011)

Reefer86 said:


> ME HAPPY!!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110121/Bench Crossfire.jpg



how are you findin them cat 10.10e's dawg?


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 21, 2011)

they are alot better tbh, i gained about 1.5k by using them over the 10.12's. so defo alot better! not really had any problems.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 22, 2011)

bleh - I just downgraded back to 10.10e and im getting the pink tint/hue that everyone was talking about... might keep these or i might go back to 10.12


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 22, 2011)

pink tint on what?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 22, 2011)

nvm - solved the problem - but if you really need to know - Google '10.10e Pink tint' - I re-benched with the 10.10e drivers and i score just under 22k with my 5850s


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey guys, how is this monitor? Was it worth the £306 price before it got slashed to £170?

For those too lazy to click:


Spoiler



Product Type	22" LED-backlit LCD TV
Digital Television Certification	Not certified
Video Interface	Composite, HDMI, S-Video, SCART
HDMI Ports Qty	3 port(s)
PC Interface	VGA (HD-15), HDMI
Timer Functions	Sleep
Dimensions	With stand
Width	55 cm
Depth	17 cm
Height	41.5 cm
Weight	13 kg
Enclosure Colour	White
Display
Diagonal Size	22" - widescreen
Technology	TFT active matrix
Resolution	1920 x 1080
Display Format	1080p (FullHD)
Image Aspect Ratio	16:9
LCD Backlight Technology	LED backlight
Brightness	250 cd/m2
Progressive Scan	Progressive scanning (line doubling)
Viewing Angle	170 degrees
Viewing Angle (Vertical)	160 degrees
Pixel Response Time	5.5 ms
Features	On-screen menu
TV Tuner
Analogue TV Tuner	PAL
Stereo Reception System	NICAM
Digital TV Tuner
Digital TV Tuner	DVB-T


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 23, 2011)

There are cheaper options for that screen size and resolution, and I have never used (or seen) Foehn and Hirsch. I would personally go for something cheaper, but that monitor is not too bad, just lacking Displayport (so is most in the market anyway).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 24, 2011)

My SSD came in and Im currently running off it - my god this shit is fast!! Firefox with about 10tabs doesnt take forever to load anymore!! viva le revolution!!


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 24, 2011)

Congratz mate. i wish i had one. im planning to buy next month. what size/gb have you've got?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 24, 2011)

Only a 90Gb - I found it hard to justify spending £40 more on a 120Gb when I dont really need the extra space.

And if the time comes that I eventually do, then I will put this 90Gb SSD into my laptop. but as it is - i still got about 30gb of free space on the SSD


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Only a 90Gb - I found it hard to justify spending £40 more on a 120Gb when I dont really need the extra space.
> 
> And if the time comes that I eventually do, then I will put this 90Gb SSD into my laptop. but as it is - i still got about 30gb of free space on the SSD




one more thing where did you buy your SSD? hope you won't mind


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 24, 2011)

Ebuyer - But i was looking around Novatech, Dabs and some other online stores before i decided to go and buy from Ebuyer.

theres is a lot of fluctuation in the Price of my SSD and I have no idea why - Some sites are selling for over £150 but i got it for about £135 - I also saved a few quid on postage as i wasnt in a hurry to get it. I thought it would have arrived by last week friday but it only arrived today - so I had to wait about a week for it to come (4-5 working days my arse)

Hmmmm..... I dont really think theres anything else in my system that really needs upgrading.....


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 24, 2011)

Just about to order some braiding, an XSPC Res/Pump 5.25 bay, some tubing and barbs, 2x 1TB Hard-Drive, a 12xBD drive and a 22xDVD drive. Oh, and a Xiggy case

£280 shop? Oh yea...


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 24, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Just about to order some braiding, an XSPC Res/Pump 5.25 bay, some tubing and barbs, 2x 1TB Hard-Drive, a 12xBD drive and a 22xDVD drive. Oh, and a Xiggy case
> 
> £280 shop? Oh yea...



i've got XSPC res/pump 5.25 bay from specialtech. good flowing on my 7/16 tubing.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 24, 2011)

I want an SSD for my games But it would have to be at least 300GB  and thats currently out of my budget.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 24, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Just about to order some braiding, an XSPC Res/Pump 5.25 bay, some tubing and barbs, 2x 1TB Hard-Drive, a 12xBD drive and a 22xDVD drive. Oh, and a Xiggy case
> 
> £280 shop? Oh yea...



12 BD drives and 22 DVD drives? You starting a recording studio or something? 
I'm still saving up for my big order; 14x1TB F3's and an Areca ARC-1680iX. Going to be about a grand


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I want an SSD for my games But it would have to be at least 300GB  and thats currently out of my budget.





FreedomEclipse said:


> I want an SSD for my games But it would have to be at least 300GB  and thats currently out of my budget.



Yes yes we know, we seen it the 1st time   

BTW if anyone has any cheap GPU's lying about I need a pcie one for around £25 check my WTB thread [WTB] [UK] PCIE Graphics Card pleaseeee


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 24, 2011)

sorry net went funny and i didnt see that I had made a double post


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 24, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Yes yes we know, we seen it the 1st time
> 
> BTW if anyone has any cheap GPU's lying about I need a pcie one for around £25 check my WTB thread [WTB] [UK] PCIE Graphics Card pleaseeee



I think Moonpig Might have some 8800GT's lying around for £25


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 24, 2011)

Had.

Not anymore.

Got only whats in my Spec now


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 24, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> BTW if anyone has any cheap GPU's lying about I need a pcie one for around £25 check my WTB thread [WTB] [UK] PCIE Graphics Card pleaseeee





FreedomEclipse said:


> I think Moonpig Might have some 8800GT's lying around for £25






MoonPig said:


> Had.
> 
> Not anymore.
> 
> Got only whats in my Spec now






NdMk2o1o said:


> BTW if anyone has any cheap GPU's lying about I need a pcie one for around £25 check my WTB thread [WTB] [UK] PCIE Graphics Card pleaseeee










"Shops Closed" - he said


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 24, 2011)

Anyone got a dirt cheap PSU with a decent 5v,3v rating?


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 24, 2011)

again moonpig


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 24, 2011)

I got a Antec Quattro 850w lying around - But do note - it ATE 2 4870s and almost ate a Xonar D2X. so I just rigged it up to power a load of spare 120mm fans that I superglued together and use as a desk fan (got a bout 5 or 6 120mm fans linked up)

you can have it for a few quid but if it eats your rig too - I take no responsibility


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 24, 2011)

Yerp. 

Also, hate VM...







Downloaded FC2, CSS, BFBC2 update (rest on disk) and half of: COH, L4D2.

Soon as i can, im moving. Their a fucking joke with their trafficing.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 25, 2011)

Just been dropped off a PC, the guy said "it was working last night, come down this morning and nothing's coming up on the screen."

No HDD or RAM. Aaaaand it worked last night 


EDIT: Oooh, Novatech stickers on it!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 25, 2011)

My dad wants to buy my Logitech Z5500's for £20 - so i told him where to stick it 
----

Nah he wants a good sound system for the new 37" HDTV downstairs and i mentioned that I might be willing to part with mine. 

gonna get myself a set of Onkyo HT-S5305B's

But i wonder if the Sub on it is any good as the logitechs - it certainly looks a little smaller then the logitech one...


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 25, 2011)

Anyone got a gig of DDR1 and a ATA SATA HDD spare please? Need to get a rig going for my mate's Grandad to get on the net with. He said he'll pay for any parts, or (don't want to say I'd trade anything, but) if you donate to this rig, I might be able donate something to yours...

EDIT: Just found it's SATA, I can't expect anyone to donate one, so I'll probably be making a WTB thread tomorrow (Tuesday).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 25, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Anyone got a gig of DDR1



I'l have a dig around in the morning when i get out of bed - no promises though as what little i have is in use.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I'l have a dig around in the morning when i get out of bed - no promises though as what little i have is in use.



Cheers man, much appreciated.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 25, 2011)

if you asked for 1Gb of DDR2 - that would have been easier - I got a 1Gb kit ready to go


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 25, 2011)

what brand is it? might have it for my own supplies...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 25, 2011)

Patriot - but its only 533mhz though. was bought back in the day when DDR2 was still new for a friend for a system build but by the time I got back from hong kong he had already gone ahead and completed the build and wouldnt take the ram or give me payment for it.

so its yours for the price of a pint+Postage


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 25, 2011)

PM-ing!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 25, 2011)

If you still need a sata drive - let me know - I just replaced a boot drive with a SSD so I got a spare Sata lying around


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If you still need a sata drive - let me know - I just replaced a boot drive with a SSD so I got a spare Sata lying around



what kind of size you got there i might have someone who is looking for one?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 25, 2011)

well - Its already going to scan But if you can give me more £££ then just beer money+P&P then its yours. Its 80Gb, was thinking of keeping it myself but I have a 640Gb WD sitting about for spare


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well - Its already going to scan But if you can give me more £££ then just beer money+P&P then its yours. Its 80Gb, was thinking of keeping it myself but I have a 640Gb WD sitting about for spare



no worries mate  scam is a worthier owner than my friend, its too small anyway


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 26, 2011)

Crazy shizzle in Folkestone the other night, stabbings and murders at the bottom of my road  Can't wait to move house.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 26, 2011)

When I get back from my cruise, I will list my bits and pieces to go into the raffle, I have a couple of opticals, an IDE HDD and a 600W single rail PSU to put in, all just gathering dust, winners will just pay for postage, don't enter if you don't wanna pay!

To keep it fair, only registered club members as of today can enter..... having said that I won't be here for 2 weeks to add anybody anyways.  Might through in an old games console as well for nostalgia and an added bonus!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 26, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> When I get back from my cruise, I will list my bits and pieces to go into the raffle, I have a couple of opticals, an IDE HDD and a 600W single rail PSU to put in, all just gathering dust, winners will just pay for postage, don't enter if you don't wanna pay!
> 
> To keep it fair, only registered club members as of today can enter..... having said that I won't be here for 2 weeks to add anybody anyways.  Might through in an old games console as well for nostalgia and an added bonus!



Is it going to be a UK only raffle?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Is it going to be a UK only raffle?



hope so, i am very much in need of a PSU  and dont need those yanks snapping it up 

Count me in please


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 26, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> hope so, i am very much in need of a PSU  and dont need those yanks snapping it up
> 
> Count me in please



lol na that PSU's mine!!!!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> lol na that PSU's mine!!!!



Fight to the death then, grrrr!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 26, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Fight to the death then, grrrr!



The question is, how much do these raffle tickets cost? I think I got about 20p to my name  1 ticket please Tatty


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> The question is, how much do these raffle tickets cost? I think I got about 20p to my name  1 ticket please Tatty



Fuck it, name the price then gimmie 10!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 26, 2011)

Someone lend me a quid please?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 26, 2011)

paypal?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 27, 2011)

na just e-mail it to me


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 27, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> When I get back from my cruise, I will list my bits and pieces to go into the raffle, I have a couple of opticals, an IDE HDD and a 600W single rail PSU to put in, all just gathering dust, winners will just pay for postage, don't enter if you don't wanna pay!
> 
> To keep it fair, only registered club members as of today can enter..... having said that I won't be here for 2 weeks to add anybody anyways.  Might through in an old games console as well for nostalgia and an added bonus!



I'll add some prizes to that. I'll have a route and see what i have left


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 27, 2011)

As I said earlier, the Raffle is for this club so yes.... UK only.  Tickets are free (well the cost of a PM ) When I get back I will post here and invite members to PM me with the words "Raffle", I will leave this open for 5 days so that members who can't get on much still have some chance of seeing the post....... one entry per member.

At the end of that week, I will put all the names in a hat/tin/box/ whatever...... and if there are 5 items, I will draw 5 names, 1st out will be for the PSU (for example), 2nd for the IDE HDD etc etc.  If any winner does not want the item (and therefore waste their hard earned on postage), I will pull another name out.

I fly tomorrow and will be back Saturday 12th Feb, so this will probably start Monday 14th Feb.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 27, 2011)

I've chatted to Tatty and we'll be adding afew of my spares. More chance of winning


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 27, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> As I said earlier, the Raffle is for this club so yes.... UK only.  Tickets are free (well the cost of a PM ) When I get back I will post here and invite members to PM me with the words "Raffle", I will leave this open for 5 days so that members who can't get on much still have some chance of seeing the post....... one entry per member.
> 
> At the end of that week, I will put all the names in a hat/tin/box/ whatever...... and if there are 5 items, I will draw 5 names, 1st out will be for the PSU (for example), 2nd for the IDE HDD etc etc.  If any winner does not want the item (and therefore waste their hard earned on postage), I will pull another name out.
> 
> I fly tomorrow and will be back Saturday 12th Feb, so this will probably start Monday 14th Feb.



A raffle that starts on my birthday? Does that mean that I get extra chance to win seeing as im birthday boy?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 27, 2011)

W00t need an ODD badly as sold mine with my old pc as I never use it and found COD WAW for a tenner in Morrisons so grabbed it and can't activate it through steam  

Anything else is a bonus!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 27, 2011)

kyle2020 said:


> A raffle that starts on my birthday? Does that mean that I get extra chance to win seeing as im birthday boy?



That's a Negative!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> W00t need an ODD badly as sold mine with my old pc as I never use it and found COD WAW for a tenner in Morrisons so grabbed it and can't activate it through steam
> 
> Anything else is a bonus!



if its the full retail version then you dont need to activate it through steam. I have WaW too, all i did was install it - patch the game n off i went


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 27, 2011)

Patched as in game patch or nocd? I want to be able to play online though don't want an ODD or if I muust have one don't want the game to be in everytime I want to play


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2011)

Id like to chuck in 1Gb Laptop DDR2 into the raffle - so that makes it 6 items. I might have more junk somewhere i can throw in. maybe a game or 2


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Patched as in game patch or nocd? I want to be able to play online though don't want an ODD or if I muust have one don't want the game to be in everytime I want to play



Patched as in updated it to the current version (1.7 i think it is)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2011)

maybe i should put this in the raffle....


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> maybe i should put this in the raffle....
> 
> http://xray.sai.msu.ru/~mystery/images/money/BoW/banknote.960705.jpg



That will cover the postage of the PSU at least   It's only a budget one, albeit it's decent and stable, I used it for about 3 months only and it was fine at the time until I upgraded when I changed it a couple of years back, I think it's 30A but thats continous not peak (which is good), I think it's called a Sansun Black edition 600W, I only kept it as a backup for mine should my Thermaltake blow although I would probably need to run my system completly at stock on the Sansun.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Id like to chuck in 1Gb Laptop DDR2 into the raffle - so that makes it 6 items. I might have more junk somewhere i can throw in. maybe a game or 2



I'll chuck in a game; GTA: San Andreas.
Lets just hope we don't win all our old stuff back


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 27, 2011)

Samsung HD204UI Spinpoint F4 2TB Hard Drive SATA.....

2TB for £62, good? Samsung F4's 5400rpm. Used for archiving, that is.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Samsung HD204UI Spinpoint F4 2TB Hard Drive SATA.....
> 
> 2TB for £62, good? Samsung F4's 5400rpm. Used for archiving, that is.



Its fine just for archiving stuff - I got the 1.5tb version myself


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 28, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Samsung HD204UI Spinpoint F4 2TB Hard Drive SATA.....
> 
> 2TB for £62, good? Samsung F4's 5400rpm. Used for archiving, that is.



I got one I love it.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a heads up guys. I'm selling my -

1090T with the stock cooler &
my 460 GTX Super Overclock as from tomorrow.

Downgrading as I'm in need of cash so expect reasonable prices. The 1090T has a mark/scratch on top of it but is not affected by it at all. Currently overclocked to 4ghz@1.42v and loads at about 54c on my A70 cooler so could easily be pushed more on a better setup.

EDIT - *Due to Moonpig's aggressive pricing on his cards. Thanks  I'm willing to sell my GTX 460 1GB Super Overclock to any UK Clubhouse members @ £95 posted!!*


----------



## j.col70 (Jan 30, 2011)

hi guys, been a while since i was here, 
on duty tonight, 
my shar-pei bitch has just had a litter of pups, so for the next week, the missus and i have to sit up over night, just to make sure they are all feeding and mum doesn't lay on them.

major downer, i was hoping to be able to upgrade my pc, but the bitch had to have a c-section, and it was £400  so i may wait a while now, or until i sell them 

edit, just noticed i am not on list.
so tatty, join me up when you get back


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 30, 2011)

j.col70 said:


> hi guys, been a while since i was here,
> on duty tonight,
> my shar-pei bitch has just had a litter of pups, so for the next week, the missus and i have to sit up over night, just to make sure they are all feeding and mum doesn't lay on them.
> 
> ...



Depends what you want to upgrade - any graphics card above a 5770 would be pretty pointless as your 3Ghz Q6600 is a bottleneck, not to mention your 19" monitor


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Depends what you want to upgrade - any graphics card above a 5770 would be pretty pointless as your 3Ghz Q6600 is a bottleneck, not to mention your 19" monitor



My mate's got a 5870 and a Q6600 G0 @ stock. You know, one of them mates that refuses to overclock no matter what....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 30, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> My mate's got a 5870 and a Q6600 G0 @ stock. You know, one of them mates that refuses to overclock no matter what....



Id go to his house - beat him up and take his rig. the Q6600 even though its old - still has so much potential. Even cranking it to 3.6 would work wonders for that 5870.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Id go to his house - beat him up and take his rig. the Q6600 even though its old - still has so much potential. Even cranking it to 3.6 would work wonders for that 5870.



Tell me about it  he says "na oc'ing shortens the life of your CPU, and anyway, I've got SpeedStep enabled"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 30, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Tell me about it  he says "na oc'ing shortens the life of your CPU, and anyway, I've got SpeedStep enabled"



you should tie him to a chair and give him the 'Overclocking 101' lecture from top to bottom and break the bad news that speedstep downclocks not overclocks. - tell him to sign up to this forum even. he will learn alot from people on here


----------



## KieX (Jan 30, 2011)

If he uses speedstep do a Ninja OC to the max Speedstep won't crash with. When he's looking at idle computer at low speeds he'll never know. But then when he plays your ninja skills take over


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you should tie him to a chair and give him the 'Overclocking 101' lecture from top to bottom and break the bad news that speedstep downclocks not overclocks. - tell him to sign up to this forum even. he will learn alot from people on here



Done it mate. His ears are like lead. He's one of them: he thinks he knows the lot because he's the one in his circle who knows the most, but he doesn't know as much as he thinks he does. He doesn't truly understand hardware like a techie...
I'll just laugh when he gets a nice new 6990 and wonders why his graphics are no better.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 30, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I'll just laugh when he gets a nice new 6990 and wonders why his graphics are no better.



Seriously....what a waste


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 30, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I'll just laugh when he gets a nice new 6990 and wonders why his graphics are no better.



 Don't! Without people like him, ATi and Nvidia will go bankrupt!


----------



## dhdude (Jan 30, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Just a heads up guys. I'm selling my -
> 
> 1090T with the stock cooler &
> my 460 GTX Super Overclock as from tomorrow.
> ...



Great deal! If you still have that 460 next weekend, I'd be more than interested!

EDIT: Sorry for posting when I'm not yet a member of the Clubhouse; I've PM'd Tatty and am waiting to be added! How I've missed this Clubhouse before I do not know...


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 30, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Don't! Without people like him, ATi and Nvidia will go bankrupt!



thats what keeps the prices up lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 30, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> My mate's got a 5870 and a Q6600 G0 @ stock. You know, one of them mates that refuses to overclock no matter what....



On second thoughts....Id go around to his house for a few drinks. slip acouple of roofies into his then when hes out cold - super glue his hand to his arse. then swap out that 5870/6990 for a 5770. He probably wont know the difference anyway. and in anycase if he does - just photoshop a new reciept from the place he bought it from and he should go with the story.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 30, 2011)

and if he wakes up and starts asking questions about his hand is stuck to his butt - tell him you were playing spin the bottle and he accepted it as a dare


----------



## KieX (Jan 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> and if he wakes up and starts asking questions about his hand is stuck to his butt - tell him you were playing spin the bottle and he accepted it as a dare



You sound like the kind of person one should avoid going to the pub with


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 30, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> thats what keeps the prices up lol



Well, depends on how you see it really. Its either they are subsidising our prices, or they are the cause of stupid prices.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 30, 2011)

KieX said:


> You sound like the kind of person one should avoid going to the pub with



we should meet for a few drinks some time


----------



## KieX (Jan 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> we should meet for a few drinks some time



Only if you do not have any glue in your posession lol. But yeah certainly can do sometime after the next week.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 30, 2011)

We need a TPU UK fun day! lol.


----------



## KieX (Jan 30, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> We need a TPU UK fun day! lol.



Meet up for a round of paintballing? With beer on tap afterwards


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 30, 2011)

KieX said:


> Meet up for a round of paintballing? With beer on tap afterwards



If you want to go paintballing, Ive got a trip booked on March 6th. - Its with my friends work colleagues but youre free to come along as part of the group. and i say free but you still need to pay to play etc etc - no f**king way im paying for your paintballs


----------



## KieX (Jan 30, 2011)

Will have to see. I am trying to get some holidays in late Feb or early March so it depends what dates I find cheapest flights. I'll PM ya closer the time if I can make it. But yeah I'd expect to have to pay for my own paintballs. That's where the majority of the cost is.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 30, 2011)

You'll pay for mine...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 30, 2011)

KieX said:


> Will have to see. I am trying to get some holidays in late Feb or early March so it depends what dates I find cheapest flights. I'll PM ya closer the time if I can make it. But yeah I'd expect to have to pay for my own paintballs. That's where the majority of the cost is.



I'l need to know if you can as soon as possible as my mates work colleague is making all the bookings.




MoonPig said:


> You'll pay for mine...



Only if you get on your knees and do that special thing with your mouth. Or optionally you can do the pingpong ball trick. which ever is upto you (if you can pull it off) then of course i'l pay for you


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 30, 2011)

And if i was to do both? At the same time?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 30, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> And if i was to do both? At the same time?



then Allah will smile upon you


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats me sold.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 30, 2011)

But what beer would you guys get?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 30, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> But what beer would you guys get?



I let them get the beers. Im a real man so only whisky or vodka for me.


----------



## j.col70 (Jan 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I let them get the beers. Im a real man so only whisky or vodka for me.



i dont touch shorts, until i am fairly drunk, and then its either Jameson, Bushmills or Sambuca.
also thanks for the tip, on the upgrade, i know my old Q6600 would bottleneck a good card, but i am thinking of either jusy getting a better monitor and gpu or going for a different setup, like a i7 rig or maybe even go the AMD route, it just depends on my budget.

ps. also is it me or have you changed your avatar? you used to have a clown or something like that before


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow. You know when you join a conversation halfway through and you feel like you just wanna quietly leave the room, or stay silent in the corner?

Where do you usually go paintballing Freedom?


----------



## j.col70 (Jan 30, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> My mate's got a 5870 and a Q6600 G0 @ stock. You know, one of them mates that refuses to overclock no matter what....



there are so many idiots about, who as soon as you mention overclocking, they look at you with the silly face and say "Oh no, that can kill my pc"
and even when you try and explain it is safe to do, they are still not interested in listening, but these are the type of people who go to pc world, and get ripped off with crap pc's


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 30, 2011)

j.col70 said:


> i dont touch shorts, until i am fairly drunk, and then its either Jameson, Bushmills or Sambuca.
> also thanks for the tip, on the upgrade, i know my old Q6600 would bottleneck a good card, but i am thinking of either jusy getting a better monitor and gpu or going for a different setup, like a i7 rig or maybe even go the AMD route, it just depends on my budget.
> 
> ps. also is it me or have you changed your avatar? you used to have a clown or something like that before



I prefer a few whiskys first before hitting the shots - Tequila or Jagerbomb/Jagermeister. A better monitor would be a good way to go, Look for a Viewsonic CP2365wb - they have managed to cram an excellent top notch IPS panel into an under £200 budget. yes I changed my avatar.



scaminatrix said:


> Wow. You know when you join a conversation halfway through and you feel like you just wanna quietly leave the room, or stay silent in the corner?
> 
> Where do you usually go paintballing Freedom?



I used to go delta force alot but with the new crew we now regular at Campaign



j.col70 said:


> there are so many idiots about, who as soon as you mention overclocking, they look at you with the silly face and say "Oh no, that can kill my pc"
> and even when you try and explain it is safe to do, they are still not interested in listening, but these are the type of people who go to pc world, and get ripped off with crap pc's



thats where you come in and offer your expertise (if you have any) I have poached alot of customers from PCworld before they signed on the dotted line and made custom builds for them and also overclocked rigs for the more openminded bunch tech wannabes who just want something special for bragging rights. 

theres a lot of people who walk around PCworld that dont have a single clue what they are looking at.


----------



## j.col70 (Jan 30, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Wow. You know when you join a conversation halfway through and you feel like you just wanna quietly leave the room, or stay silent in the corner?



sorry mate, i didn't realise i was butting in. 



FreedomEclipse said:


> thats where you come in and offer your expertise (if you have any) .



lol, i know my limitations


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 30, 2011)

j.col70 said:


> sorry mate, i didn't realise i was butting in.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, i know my limitations



Trust me - PC world is an excellent place to poach business from. I think Ive only ever had 2 rejections from people just because im not a proper registerd/established business. and the other was because I didnt have a business card to give them (maybe i should just print a load off)


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 30, 2011)

hi UK clan. planning to sell my watercooling loop with cpu,gpu.NB/SB blocks,rads, ek combo pump and reservoir,xspc combo pump reservoir bay. due to emergency purposes.

pictures soon.....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 31, 2011)

I think its about time I save up for a Sandy Bridge i7 rig - all i really need is the mobo, ram, CPU and HSF - roughly about £450-470. though i could try save a few pennies by going with an i5 sandy instead


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 31, 2011)

Just after I thought I was happy with my rig as it is. I want a fucking Silverstone FT03.

>.<

Obviously I'm going to hang back until Sandy Bridge matures but I'm possibly going to be parting with my core components; albeit, not my RAM, GPU or PSU.







I blame Cold Storm.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 31, 2011)

Wait for either bulldozer or go i7


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 31, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Wait for either bulldozer or go i7



Is that relating to me?

I'll definitely be waiting to see what Bulldozer has to offer. Ymmmm..... high performing SFF. Ymmmm.

:drool:


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 31, 2011)

Zalman Z9 Plus looks REALLY nice and is really cheap. i might buy one of those soon


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 1, 2011)

Anyone got a spare AM3 bracket? I snapped mine today removing my cooler, case is now on its side with the cooler resting on top of my chip  Temps seem ok though....what a bloody numpty!!


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 1, 2011)

Gawd damn, that PC I'm doing for my mate's Grandad? Just tested that PSU on another rig, and it's boogered.
Anyone got an old, kacky, working PSU please? This guy really wants his pr0n facebook.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 2, 2011)

I _hate_ having to call HP. HP can such my ass-barf!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 3, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Anyone got a spare AM3 bracket? I snapped mine today removing my cooler, case is now on its side with the cooler resting on top of my chip  Temps seem ok though....what a bloody numpty!!



Does anybody know where I can get an AM3 retention bracket from to put on my motherboard so I can remount my cooler?


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 3, 2011)

cheap here but they're from Hong Kong:
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/sis.html?_nkw=Heatsink+Retention+Bracket+for+AM2+AM3+Socket+ASUS+Abit

Nice red one here, in the UK aswell:
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?rt=nc...sinks_SR&_fln=1&_npmv=3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m283

If red's your thing...

I've bought from shinyhardware before too, they seem fine.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 3, 2011)

dirt cheap £14 450w, will do alright for that job, plus 1 year warranty


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 5, 2011)

*Finally* got my mate to upload that FF7 Jenova Remix - he made it yeeeeears ago.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ErrvnWvxQs

EDIT: Just got a new camera so you won't have to put up with my terrible pics anymore.

Just had a go on it, I'm impressed. Believe it or not, the PC is actually on in this pic, and all the fans are actually spinning!
I had to resize the image by 50% (in Paint), it was originally 4000x3000


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 5, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> *Finally* got my mate to upload that FF7 Jenova Remix - he made it yeeeeears ago.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ErrvnWvxQs
> 
> ...



Is the dust a feature of the camera?


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 5, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Is the dust a feature of the camera?



Na, just a by-product of laziness... The camera really brings the dust out, it doesn't look as bad as that IRL. Honest


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 6, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Na, just a by-product of laziness... The camera really brings the dust out, it doesn't look as bad as that IRL. Honest



thats not the camera it is the flash, turn it off and you wont even see it!


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 6, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> thats not the camera it is the flash, turn it off and you wont even see it!



Yea, it's really dark in the PC corner though, even with a high ISO setting it was too dark. The picture above is using the automatic "Smart" setting. The only option you can change is pic. size, so it was the camera doing all the work.

This pic is using the lowest ISO setting (80) using a light reflected off the wall: EDIT: Also, it was on a tripod using the timer and the PC was turned off this time...


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 6, 2011)

what camera is this?


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 7, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> what camera is this?



Only a little Samsung ST60.

Shoots 30fps 720p video and 12MP pics so everything I need.

Was only £60 brand new aswell so I had to get it!

EDIT:


scaminatrix said:


> *Finally* got my mate to upload that FF7 Jenova Remix - he made it yeeeeears ago.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ErrvnWvxQs



He's on a roll, just uploaded another one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yFPyGDLjGs


----------



## j.col70 (Feb 7, 2011)

is anyone watching the superbowl?
i am but dont really understand the rules


----------



## erocker (Feb 7, 2011)

j.col70 said:


> is anyone watching the superbowl?
> i am but dont really understand the rules



Here you are: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_football_rules


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 7, 2011)

j.col70 said:


> is anyone watching the superbowl?
> i am but dont really understand the rules



I thought it was just American Football, but I'm quite ignorant like that  If it doesn't interest me, then meh.


----------



## j.col70 (Feb 7, 2011)

there is nothing else on tv.
i am just curious, especially how they work the rules out


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 7, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Yea, it's really dark in the PC corner though, even with a high ISO setting it was too dark. The picture above is using the automatic "Smart" setting. The only option you can change is pic. size, so it was the camera doing all the work.
> 
> This pic is using the lowest ISO setting (80) using a light reflected off the wall: EDIT: Also, it was on a tripod using the timer and the PC was turned off this time...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110206/SAM_0095.jpg




this pic makes me wish i had a full ATX to work with. my last one was a Thermaltake Shark. totally loved it, it was bloody massive. Defnitely going back to a full on ATX case after i get rid of this 902. Im probably going to re-use this 902 for one last system build to save costs.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> Here you are: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_football_rules



OMG an foriegner!!! How dare you desicrate our clubhouse!
joke

Thanks for the link


----------



## rhythmeister (Feb 9, 2011)

Ignore me!


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 9, 2011)

Damn right i'm aggressive!

Price war!


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 9, 2011)

*yaheeeem* anyone got any ddr2 rams they want to sell me?

Want 2x1 gb ploz. PM me : ]


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 9, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> *yaheeeem* anyone got any ddr2 rams they want to sell me?
> 
> Want 2x1 gb ploz. PM me : ]



please reply to my PM about medal of Honor...


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 9, 2011)

rhythmeister said:


> Ignore me!



Ignored! Oh wait...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 10, 2011)

Yo guys, I need a little help....

I need someone with a paypal account whose willing to transfer £10 from their account to my PP account. If you PM me your bank details. I can transfer £10 to your bank account first - but i need £10 to buy a screen inverter on ebay. and they have it set up weird - like, i cant pay with my debit card because my PP account has been stuck in activation mode for the last 3 years and when i spoke to paypal CC they didnt really want to help.

So if you can lend a hand, that would be great.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 10, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> please reply to my PM about medal of Honor...



Ahh was you, I replied to wrong person heh, sorry dude.

We have none in stock at the moment.


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 10, 2011)

Freedom, when do you need it by? Can hook you up tomorrow if you can't get it sooner.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 10, 2011)

as soon as possible really. Id like to have the part by the end of the week


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 10, 2011)

I can do it now if you like.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 10, 2011)

*PP account*



MoonPig said:


> I can do it now if you like.



Please transfer £10 to Final-Freedom-Eclypse@hotmail.com

--

Leave me your bank details and i'l send you over some cash


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 10, 2011)

sent, PM incoming.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 10, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> sent, PM incoming.



you are awesome  TY. transfer coming soon


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 10, 2011)

its all good  new laptop screen inverter coming in. but it will probably arrive on monday. then i gotta start looking at a hdd upgrade for it


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 10, 2011)

Desperate with Noctua


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi guys. I'm now looking to trade my card as I'll be upping my resolution soon. Ideally looking for a GTX 480/HD 6950/would even consider a sideways trade for something like a HD 6870 opening me up to possible crossfire or if anyone has a 1GB 460 GTX I could always try using the SLI patch on my board.

Let me know peeps


----------



## erocker (Feb 10, 2011)

Buying/selling/trading items is limited to the B/S/T forum on this website.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 11, 2011)

Driving test today WOOP 

Been doing an semi intensive course all week, done 20 hours in between work and am constantly knackered, to top it off I haven't had a sniff of alcohol all week, I am gonna get pissed tonight either way


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 11, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 11, 2011)

Good luck too


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 11, 2011)

Ta, it's about time I did do it, being as I will be 30 later this year....


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 11, 2011)

HAHHAHA Old. 



Good luck.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 11, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> HAHHAHA Old.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck.



Still drink a lot of these whippersnappers under the table and walk home with my zimmerframe no problem


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 11, 2011)

If you don't pass don't worry about it. I passed on my 4th go, to be honest the extra time I got behind the wheel probably served me better.

Know someone who passed on the 9th go too. 


Good luck!!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 11, 2011)

F**king hell, Mrs just gimme heart attack, getting my docs together and realised I haven't got my license in my wallet and then remember I gave it her as ID to pick a parcel up from the PO last week. All good managed to call her ward (she works in the hospital) and will just have to use part of my hour lesson before my test to go over and pick it up!!!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 11, 2011)

Just finished my test


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 11, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Just finished my test



No joy?


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 11, 2011)

I did a crash course and failed the test at the end of it, then passed the next one. My little brother did a crash course and failed 3 test, passed on his 4th one. He was recommended to buy something called "Chill Pills" to help calm him down!!
We both passed after we asked if our instructor could sit in on the test (in the back of the test car) as someone was talking about "quotas" (they're only allowed to pass a certain amount of people per week, apparently).
Anyway, enough of my randomness, Good Luck man, I hope you pass.

EDIT: Aww no, double-ninja'd! Did you pass?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 11, 2011)

No joy??? oh ye of little faith, I passed that motherfucker with flying colours 

And mine was a semi intensive course, didnt want my instructor in the car with me just thought it would be added pressure, drove like I have been doing all week and sailed through 

Someone's getting trollied tonight .... I would have been either way


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 11, 2011)

Congratulations man! Nicely done! Have one on me, as I'll be sober unfortunately


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 11, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Congratulations man! Nicely done! Have one on me, as I'll be sober unfortunately



I will being having several believe me!! 

Dunno what to do with myself now been building upto this all week and its over lol, too early to start on the pop too and am on my own anyway  lol


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 11, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I will being having several believe me!!
> 
> Dunno what to do with myself now been building upto this all week and its over lol, too early to start on the pop too and am on my own anyway  lol



Well done man!

It's never too early, as long as you don't get behind the wheel you're fine.




When I took my test, I had the _most_ miserable twat of an examiner. Didn't shake my hand when I introduced myself, in fact completely ignore that. Through the test he mumbled, grumbled and was rude. He failed me for waiting whilst some fat bird in a people carrier was trying to park in a space way too small for her vehicle and kept coming over to my side of the road. He got impatient, told me to move through and I only just scraped passed. 

Silly twat said I failed then got out of the car. I had to chase him down to get him to give me a more detailed reason as to why I failed. He didn't say anything of great worth. "I had to intervene and some round-abouts."

Pig-fucker!

Anyroad, you passed!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 11, 2011)

I should start up a WTB thread for a few of these items






















because if i get cut up one more time while on the road while out on the bike. I will be furious


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 11, 2011)

Na, just gimme a bag of these:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 11, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Na, just gimme a bag of these:
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/59/Caltrop_from_Vietnam_1968.jpg



but youd need to be infront of the car to use those - and if the driver cut you up - he would be infront. unless you're saying that you can pedal faster then a car in which case id be intrigued


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but youd need to be infront of the car to use those - and if the driver cut you up - he would be infront. unless you're saying that you can pedal faster then a car in which case id be intrigued



Aaah, pedal, I though you meant the other sort of bike


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I should start up a WTB thread for a few of these items
> because if i get cut up one more time while on the road while out on the bike. I will be furious



You live in London and ride a bike, I mean what do you expect??..... 

Been driving round on my own today yay  still getting used to driving my petrol car vs the diesel I learnt in though


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 11, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Been driving round on my own today yay  still getting used to driving my petrol car vs the diesel I learnt in though



Yea don't forget ABS aswell - that's where I came unstuck. My L car had ABS, but my little 306 didn't, and I ended up in a crash because I hit my brakes too hard in the wet and just skidded. Luckily it wasn't my fault, so didn't mess up my no claims.

What car you got?


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 11, 2011)

Just completed Black Ops single player - and although I don't want to get into a CoD rant here, I gotta say - when the credits came up, the second song that played was a f**king Eminem song. I mean, come on! Absolute load of jizz.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 11, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> You live in London and ride a bike, I mean what do you expect??.....
> 
> Been driving round on my own today yay  still getting used to driving my petrol car vs the diesel I learnt in though



Petrol FTW

I've done 35k miles since I passed my test in August


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 11, 2011)

I much prefer the CoD:MW1 rap. I didnt even bother making it to the end of the black ops SP. I gave up somewhere after that mission where you swimming in the water in vietnam or impersonating a russian soldier, I cant remember which. and i dont particularly care very much tbh. just like MW2 its more for the consoles i think.

----

but good news on the PC front. BF3 is going to have a full fat non-console port for PC. but its still early days yet, so we shall see how it pans out


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 12, 2011)

still havent attempted my test just yet, only got my provisional


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 12, 2011)

FUCKING JACKPOT

I was giving one of my old High school friends a lift home and she insisted I drop off her friend. Well her friend was REALLY drunk and left me a lovely sony cybershot as well as being sick in my new car. I'd say a fair trade ? 

If she asks for it back she will get it but if not well.


----------



## j.col70 (Feb 12, 2011)

too right DrPepper if she doesnt ask then its her problem, 
i am showing my age here, but the driving test is way harder these days then when i had to take mine.
so well done NdMk2o1o for passing


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 12, 2011)

Any londoners around queensway station fancy coming out for a pint?


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 12, 2011)

Pay for my ticket down and i will


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 12, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Any londoners around queensway station fancy coming out for a pint?



Nah, thanks for the offer mate, got some business to attend to


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 12, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Pay for my ticket down and i will



no offence matey but you aint exactly prettiest bird ive seen. i'll pass on the free ticket. i could probably get a decent half looking emo hooker for less.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 12, 2011)

Tut... I bet im better company! lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 12, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Nah, thanks for the offer mate, got some business to attend to



HeY man! bros before hoes! stop trying to get randy with your mrs and come out for a drink!! 



MoonPig said:


> Tut... I bet im better company! lol.



It used to cost me £80  for a day return to leeds. you pay for your own ticket!


----------



## KieX (Feb 12, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Any londoners around queensway station fancy coming out for a pint?



Should have said earlier, already back from a few pints


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 12, 2011)

KieX said:


> Should have said earlier, already back from a few pints



Sorry. didnt plan to stay here that long. put my laptop in for repairs and gonna be here a while. if you come out that would be cool


----------



## KieX (Feb 12, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Sorry. didnt plan to stay here that long. put my laptop in for repairs and gonna be here a while. if you come out that would be cool



NM, another day


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 12, 2011)

sitting in burger kong eatin a XL bacon double. first time ive eaten in over 24hrs


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 12, 2011)

I have only driven 300+miles since i got my car late december and congrats ND


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 12, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> HeY man! bros before hoes! stop trying to get randy with your mrs and come out for a drink!!



no i actually had work today


----------



## thesilentone (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi peeps, my little brother's a member here scaminatrix  he recommended that I come here and soak up/spread some knowledge. Can I be added to the Clubhouse please?
I'm an Xbox man, I fix them and stuff so if anybody has any q's just chuck me a PM.


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 14, 2011)

Welcome to the club man.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 14, 2011)

Welcome silentone, could have used you about 8 months ago when my old xbox went tits up  Attempted an xclamp.......badly. Needless to say the new slim performed alot better


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 14, 2011)

thesilentone said:


> Hi peeps, my little brother's a member here scaminatrix  he recommended that I come here and soak up/spread some knowledge. Can I be added to the Clubhouse please?
> I'm an Xbox man, I fix them and stuff so if anybody has any q's just chuck me a PM.



Done


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 14, 2011)

j.col70 said:


> too right DrPepper if she doesnt ask then its her problem,
> i am showing my age here, but the driving test is way harder these days then when i had to take mine.
> so well done NdMk2o1o for passing



He passed, OUTSTANDING my good chum!

And DrPep, you should tell her she can have it back for a little sumthinsumthin.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 14, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> He passed, OUTSTANDING my good chum!
> 
> And DrPep, you should *tell her she can have it back for a little sumthinsumthin.*



a sandwich?


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 14, 2011)

thesilentone said:


> Hi peeps, my little brother's a member here scaminatrix  he recommended that I come here and soak up/spread some knowledge. Can I be added to the Clubhouse please?
> I'm an Xbox man, I fix them and stuff so if anybody has any q's just chuck me a PM.



welcome to Sparta, Home of the Uk TPU clubhouse, the gods Graciously welcome inside...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> a sandwich?



a sex sandwich would be better


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 15, 2011)

YUS! My facking area has been upgraded. 20MB here i come!


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 15, 2011)

I will have to delay the raffle until the weekend, I have just got back from my holiday to find we are in the middle of a work office move to Birmingham so it's early mornings and late nights this week until this bedlam is sorted.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 15, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> a sex sandwich would be better



but what if the chick is butt ugly?? then what?


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but what if the chick is butt ugly?? then what?



Just place a Burger King Bag on her head first of course


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but what if the chick is butt ugly?? then what?




Cover with the news paper.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 15, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Just place a Burger King Bag on her head first of course



 you edited my post!! philistine!!1!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 15, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I will have to delay the raffle until the weekend, I have just got back from my holiday to find we are in the middle of a work office move to Birmingham so it's early mornings and late nights this week until this bedlam is sorted.



Sick, _Gross!_ Birmingham... unlucky!


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you edited my post!! philistine!!1!



Profanity has it's place, I use it regularily but context rules, your point is put across just as well without it


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 15, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Sick, _Gross!_ Birmingham... unlucky!



Come now, lets not be racist


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 15, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Sick, _Gross!_ Birmingham... unlucky!



Nice ultra modern building though, just a shitty journey each day


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 15, 2011)

Work/Unemployment dilemma.

Now - Ive been given some good news. I have been offerd a job or at least a work trial working behind the bar at one of my through one of my mums contacts whose daddy aparently owns a huge massive business ranging from food and drink logistics, restaurants and some IT related stuff but theres a lot lot lot more then just that and i wont know how big the business is until i go and see them on Thursday.

I was first offerd a job in their logistics department delivering food/drink to restaurants but it appears that daddys girl wants to keep me away from doing hard labour.

Now ive done logistics before and id rather be doing the hard labour as they start before 9am and finish about 12pm.... BUT I have been taken away  from that and I now have to learn how to mix drinks behind a bar.

I know youre thinking it sounds good. but it gets even worse - I have to do monday to saturday from 11am-11pm (72hrs p/w) but on a lighter note, they pay cash in hand. and because daddys girl recommended me to daddy i hit the ground running and start off with full pay while training. 

NOW aparently there are loads of people that are trying to get this job, and secondly the boss doesnt let ANYONE work in this restaurant unless they are recommended to him. so the fact that hes willing to give me a chance to jump the que and get into it when there are loads of people fighting for the job is really something.

But i dont want to do a fucking 72hr week   If i manage to drag it out for a year and kiss some butt along the way, i might be able to transfer to the IT side of the business.

but the 72hr per week hurdle still stands and i really dont want to put myself through this but at the same time. im unemployed and the fact that mum managed to get me a prized job through her contacts is again something that would be rude to turn down.

so its either waste my life being unemployed and having all the time in the world or i can kiss it all goodbye and waste it making drinks behind a bar and earn so much money i wont be able to enjoy it on my time off because id be too busy sleeping.

*sigh*

what a bridge to cross


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Work/Unemployment dilemma.
> 
> Now - Ive been given some good news. I have been offerd a job or at least a work trial working behind the bar at one of my through one of my mums contacts whose daddy aparently owns a huge massive business ranging from food and drink logistics, restaurants and some IT related stuff but theres a lot lot lot more then just that and i wont know how big the business is until i go and see them on Thursday.
> 
> ...




What are you doing now life wise?

Personally I say do it. Get the money, and more importantly get the experience. Saying you worked 70 hours a week in a busy bar to your next potential employer shows that you are a hard working motherfucker.


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 15, 2011)

Know anyone who can split the shifts with you?
It's all about how you word it to girly's daddy.
You can say "I'd like to halve the time with someone, as I want time to focus on a professional career." At that, he might consider you for a different role.

Or you could ask him: "Will working behind the bar hamper my chances of progressing up through the company?" That will gently let him know you're setting your sights high.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 15, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Come now, lets not be racist



I'm a misanthrope, I had everyone.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 15, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> What are you doing now life wise?



On my pc all day lol




scaminatrix said:


> Know anyone who can split the shifts with you?



yes - I have a friend who wouldnt mind helping me out but the problem still stands as he didnt get a recommendation so wont get in.


I'l know more about the job when i go for a introduction this thursday. and i pray to many gods that it isnt 72hrs p/w otherwise I'l be burnt out within a month. - 72hrs p/w is some serious shit. Ive only managed 60hrs p/w before and by the 4/5th day work was sorta like a dreamland and i was floating around the place like a zombie half awake. I completely lost track of time and days. even though im used to doing 12hr shifts - 6days p/w doing it is too much for me


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I'l know more about the job when i go for a introduction this thursday. and i pray to many gods that it isnt 72hrs p/w otherwise I'l be burnt out within a month. - 72hrs p/w is some serious shit. Ive only managed 60hrs p/w before and by the 4/5th day work was sorta like a dreamland and i was floating around the place like a zombie half awake. I completely lost track of time and days. even though im used to doing 12hr shifts - 6days p/w doing it is too much for me



72hrs p/w is savage. The most I've ever done was a 300 hour month. There was with a 50 hour shift in with that just for the giggles (2 days straight w/ sleep-in wage  ) and I don't recommend it.
Someone I used to live with worked at loads of bars, pubs and clubs, and he never left for work before 6pm. I think it might be crossed wires; 12 hour shifts are more common in warehouse/logistics roles so might be stray info about the other job floating around. I hope so for you, sounds like it could be a nice career oppurtunity.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 16, 2011)

well its more of a bar in a restaurant. but we shall see on thursday. if it is 72hrs though I will need a serious think about if i should stay on and do it...while pouring myself some scotch from behind the bar


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 16, 2011)

Quick advice guys.

Touching up my CV for an IT Techy position  However, I've only ever had one smallish job. Should i list all the programs i know and my hardware knowledge?

Need to pack it out abit


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 16, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Quick advice guys.
> 
> Touching up my CV for an IT Techy position  However, I've only ever had one smallish job. Should i list all the programs i know and my hardware knowledge?
> 
> Need to pack it out abit



its good to list your experiences. but if its too much the employer might just not bother reading it and toss it straight in the bin


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 16, 2011)

Man up Freedom, and do the 72hr/wk. At first its going to be tough, but I promise you that you will soon get used to it.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 16, 2011)

How's this for a free upgrade, grabbed an i7 860 off ebay for £130 and sold my i5 760 on there for £130 too


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 16, 2011)

Freedom, I was under the impression that it was illegal to work now for more than 46 hours per week, unless you had government exemptions (Police, Armed Forces, Fire, NHS etc)??

my advice for what it's worth..... give it a go, think of it as a trial, if things aint working out after a couple of months then at least you have some money in your pocket!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 16, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Freedom, I was under the impression that it was illegal to work now for more than 46 hours per week, unless you had government exemptions (Police, Armed Forces, Fire, NHS etc)??



You must sign an opt out form if you wish to work more than 48hrs a week afaik.


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 16, 2011)

F'ing OLD royal mail where are they?????


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 16, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Quick advice guys.
> 
> Touching up my CV for an IT Techy position  However, I've only ever had one smallish job. Should i list all the programs i know and my hardware knowledge?
> 
> Need to pack it out abit



List other skills that you can bring into the job. Did you do catering for example? Then you know how to organise your work space for maximum efficiency and also understand the dangerous of contaminating your food.

Think about what other things you have that you can apply to this job, and put them down. Even if it's just organisation, prioritising etc.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 16, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> How's this for a free upgrade, grabbed an i7 860 off ebay for £130 and sold my i5 760 on there for £130 too



NiceI'm swapping out for an i5 2500k setup this weekend myself, albeit with slightly less graphical power but at no extra cost 

I shall put a few benchies in for anyone that is interested.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Feb 16, 2011)

Quality thread guys
This is why i'm proud to say i'm British


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 16, 2011)

All this talk of swapping & trading makes me want to move to mATX. I don't need much convincing mind, I've been wanting to go back to a SFF for a while now.

Before I do though, I'm going to mod some cable management holes into my Antec 300 and spray it all black.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 16, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> All this talk of swapping & trading makes me want to move to mATX. I don't need much convincing mind, I've been wanting to go back to a SFF for a while now.
> 
> Before I do though, I'm going to mod some cable management holes into my Antec 300 and spray it all black.



Once you go black there is no going back my man


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 16, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Once you go black there is no going back my man



All my rigs bar my first Shuttle have been black.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 16, 2011)

Thermaltake Soprano - White / Black
Desk Mod V1 - Wood
Antec 300 - Black / Grey
Coolermaster CM690 - Black / Grey
Desk Mod v2 - Black
Coolermaster CM690 Pure Black - Black
Desk Mod v3 - Black
Corsair Obsidian 800D - Black
Fractal Design Define XL - Black / White


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 16, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Quick advice guys.
> 
> Touching up my CV for an IT Techy position  However, I've only ever had one smallish job. Should i list all the programs i know and my hardware knowledge?
> 
> Need to pack it out abit



Remember to keep it as only one page; if you need a proper hand chuck me a PM, I've done courses on CV writing and the info's still fresh in my head. The guidelines of CV writing change all the time (from an interviewer's perspective) so gotta keep it fresh.
What you got listed for hobbies?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 16, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> What you got listed for hobbies?



i put paintballing, guitar hero on tour, fishing and cycling on mine


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> i put paintballing, guitar hero on tour, fishing and cycling on mine



Not bad, the mistake most people make is putting "Reading" as a hobby, interviewers hate that, it's the calling card of a template-jacking 

I had an interviewer ask me once 
"Are you interested in training and progressing in a career here?"
I thought, what a silly question. Anyone who wants the job will say Yes, but I think it was a test by the interviewer to see whether I could elaborate on an obvious answer with more detail. Instead of just giving a one-word answer, I said some schiit.

And people list key skills as:

Punctual
Hard working
Smart
and stuff like that, trust me I've seen some laughable CV's in my time. People spelling thier own name wrong and stuff.
Someone was supposed to send a CV to this place to apply for a job, instead he printed off an abusive (funny abusive, not anything bad) letter and sent it to the head office of the course operator, signing it in the tutor's name...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 16, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> ... and stuff like that, trust me I've seen some laughable CV's in my time. People spelling *thier* own name wrong and stuff.
> Someone was supposed to send a CV to this place to apply for a job, instead he printed off an abusive (funny abusive, not anything bad) letter and sent it to the head office of the course operator, signing it in the tutor's name...



Was that intentional?


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 16, 2011)

Actually, no! Oh wow, I though it was "I before E, except after C."
Looks like my grammar school edukashun didn't work!!

"I before E, except after C." I heard it in a Charlie Brown cartoon like 15 years ago. Is it an American-only teaching as it doesn't seem to apply over here?


----------



## KieX (Feb 16, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> What are you doing now life wise?
> 
> Personally I say do it. Get the money, and more importantly get the experience. Saying you worked 70 hours a week in a busy bar to your next potential employer shows that you are a hard working motherfucker.



@Freedom: +1 on WhiteLotus' advice. Get it even if just to stuff your CV and have money and do something during the day.


MoonPig said:


> Quick advice guys.
> 
> Touching up my CV for an IT Techy position  However, I've only ever had one smallish job. Should i list all the programs i know and my hardware knowledge?
> 
> Need to pack it out abit



If you have studies or any work experience do a very simple reverse chronological order CV with emphasis on skills you picked up along the way useful to the role you're applying. You can then compliment that with a nice beefy cover letter. That way you can make a small CV look full of potential.


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 16, 2011)

KieX said:


> If you have studies or any work experience do a *very simple* reverse chronological order CV with emphasis on skills you picked up along the way useful to the role you're applying. You can then compliment that with a nice beefy cover letter. That way you can make a small CV look full of potential.



Emhasis on the very simple. People hate to read a ton of pages. Just a short, clean CV and a short, clean cover letter. Too much info is a no-no. 1 page MAXIMUM for a CV.
The hard thing is, even the pro's will contradict eachother. I had my old CV checked by a trained interviewer, and he show me how to make it perfect. Then I showed it to someone else (another pro) and he said "No, more simple."



Spoiler



Sam Coates
60 -snip-
Tel: -snip-
e-mail: -snip-​
*Profile:*
A fit and healthy young man who works well under pressure. A well motivated and organised team member with an eye for detail and a professional approach to work, looking for a chance to use my skills and experience in an electronics based environment. 

*Key Skills:*
* Troubleshooting and problem solving exercises 
* Logical, fast thinking quick learner - actions become instinct very quickly
* Strong sense of spatial awareness and safety in the workplace



*Education:*
|
*Achievements:*


Grammar School|Maths
Folkestone|English
|Physics
|Chemistry
|Biology
|All GCSE Pass Grades 
*Work History *

-big snip-

*Additional Information:*
Full clean driving licence. 

*Interests:*
I build and fix computers and other electronic devices and I like to keep up to date on the latest technology advancements .
I like to keep fit; I enjoy basketball and I am very keen on extreme sports.
I am fond of crosswords, Su-Do-Ku and other problem solving related puzzles.



With the work history filled in, that's a complete CV and that's as long as it should be.
Some pro's will tell you that the Key Skills listed are "wrong", but they are "me". Rather than just using something out of a template that looks right, it's recommended to use something more tailored to you.

Cover letter should be very very short. like this:


Spoiler



Dear Karen,
I am e-mailing to apply for the Multi Drop Driver position advertised
on the *insert newspaper/website*. I am a very safe driver and I am also smart
and flexible. I am willing to undergo security checks and I have a
good knowledge of local areas.

Please find enclosed a copy of my CV for your attention. Thankyou for
your consideration.



No longer than that. The CV is for giving info, not the cover letter.
I was being trained to become a manager last year (basically just NVQ5 with a little bit of extra), Interviewing was one of the things I needed to learn for it. I learnt the lot, but then they decided to keep me as a Team Leader (I got seen smoking some stuff outside work so now I'm not "manager material").
Now I'm jobless so my CV will need some attention before it gets chucked at every local employer!!


----------



## KieX (Feb 16, 2011)

Hehe, when I was on the dole the JobCenter kept sending me to "experts" and each one redid my CV over and over too. The successful CV was also the simplest like you say.

I've not updated mine since I started at my current workplace, but the CV is pretty much identical. Only difference is I was told to keep my education section short too. So here's more or less the difference:


Spoiler



*Education**
Sep 2003 – Jun 2005 [Enter place of study]*
BTEC National Diploma Software Development (FT)
City & Guilds L2 IT Practitioner Computer Repairs & Networking (PT)
*Sep 1998 – Jun 2003  [Enter place of study]*
8 GCSE including Maths, English & IT

*Languages*
English – Fluent
Spanish – Native (Fluent)
French – Basic

*Career History*
*snip*
*Nov 2007 – Jan 2008 [Enter company]*
Nov 2007- Jan 2008   Sales Assitant (PT)
▪ Customer service
▪ Woking as part of a team to successfully meet targets
▪ Store cleaning and upkeep at end of day
*snip*


In the hobbies/interests section I even put something I wasn't sure about but I'm very proud of:


Spoiler



*Interests*
Recently I've become a member of the World Community Grid project. This allows me to put my knowledge of computers towards a voluntary global project aimed at finding cures for diseases such as cancer and muscular dystrophy.
*snip*


Does look better on paper. But either way, you keep it simple and you put what's relevant and/or clearly describes your good points.


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 16, 2011)

KieX said:


> Recently I've become a member of the World Community Grid project. This allows me to put my knowledge of computers towards a voluntary global project aimed at finding cures for diseases such as cancer and muscular dystrophy.



That's a good one. Conversation starter. Oppurtunity to spray intelligence.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 17, 2011)

my local safeway is closing down in a few days. and i walked in just intime to score 20x cans of strongbow for £10


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> my local safeway is closing down in a few days. and i walked in just intime to score 20x cans of strongbow for £10



wow nice deal man!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 17, 2011)

And i went to see the people about the job. Its a very highclass restaurant. any highclass chinese mafia boss would definitely dine in this place. 

I spoke to the lady who was supervising the late shift. 72hrs p/w *IS* there if i want it. but of course the law states i can only do something like 60hrs p/w

so I will most likely be working 60hrs per week or 48hrs (ish) part time depending how it goes. I should hear from the manager in a few days time but THANK FUCK it aint 72hrs.

I would need to start myself on a caffine drip, no way can i last 72hrs.

mum kept bitching at me saying i do whatever they tell me to do and if the say 72hrs then i should take it anyway blah blah blah. and i said to her. they can give me 72hrs if they want but its no good if ME - MYSELF cant do that many hours. id be making so many mistakes coming to the end of the week as my mind wouldnt be with me at all and that not only makes me look bad but i also shame the person who recommended mr for the job in the first place - the big bosses daughter - who gave me this window of oppotunity to get out of unemployment. I am thankful for the job but i cant do 72hrs its too much strain on me.

then she starts to ramble on about how young i am and i should be working and im already complaining that im burnt out etc etc etc.

(I take a lot of verbal abuse from my parents- Its depressing)


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 17, 2011)

Don't disappoint her  Get in with a bang, I have faith in you. No point telling yourself that you cannot do 72Hr/wk before you tried, and you can always cut down if you collapse halfway


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 17, 2011)

Id rather not have to push myself to that point. especially if im working in a bar mixing drinks


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 17, 2011)

but anyway - negatives asside - If i manage to keep the job, I could have enough money to build a complete rig from scratch in a month  - really looking foward to that, but im waiting for intels new chipset first. (Z9???)


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 17, 2011)

z9 looks awesome right?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 17, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> z9 looks awesome right?



I dunno dawg, I havent really looked into it tbh (and im too drunk to) all i heard is that it would fix the current problem with Intels chipsets so rather the Z9 then the P9. you know what i mean??


----------



## TheCrow (Feb 19, 2011)

How's this for a bot of an upgrade guys.....

My rig is on the left but im getting:

Asus P5QL Pro
2x 2GB Geil DDR2 800
Core2Duo E5300
GTX 260 768mb
Noctua NHU12F.

Should give me a bit more speed right? My mate is doing me the lot for £100 as im outta work at the moment.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dunno dawg, I havent really looked into it tbh (and im too drunk to) all i heard is that it would fix the current problem with Intels chipsets so rather the Z9 then the P9. you know what i mean??



LOL we are both too wasted for this, im talking about the xalman case not intel things...


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 19, 2011)

TheCrow said:


> How's this for a bot of an upgrade guys.....
> My rig is on the left but im getting:
> Asus P5QL Pro
> 2x 2GB Geil DDR2 800
> ...



I think you got a good deal there for £100! What you doing with your current RAM, the 4x1GB XMS?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 19, 2011)

Got my sandy bridge rig up and running today, very smooth I must say. Loving the UEFI bios but feels weird changing settings with a mouse. Witnessed my first ever 5fps in 3dmark 06 CPU test


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 19, 2011)

TheCrow said:


> How's this for a bot of an upgrade guys.....
> 
> My rig is on the left but im getting:
> 
> ...



and what are you doing with that xigmatek cooler?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 19, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> and what are you doing with that xigmatek cooler?



hes gonna take the fan off it.  give the heatsink a rinse, peel some potatoes then force it through the fins to make crisps which he will then place on a baking tray, salt and pepper them - then put them in an oven for 30-45mins at medium heat until they are a crispy golden colour and have a crunch that would put McCoys to shame.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> hes gonna take the fan off it.  give the heatsink a rinse, peel some potatoes then force it through the fins to make crisps which he will then place on a baking tray, salt and pepper them - then put them in an oven for 30-45mins at medium heat until they are a crispy golden colour and have a crunch that would put McCoys to shame.



Damn, i would have like to marinate it in a teriyaki sauce and coat it in panco and pan fry it for 20-30 mins before serving with udon noodles and fresh vegetables...

well if you dont plan on cooking it please PM me


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 19, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Damn, i would have like to marinate it in a teriyaki sauce and coat it in panco and pan fry it for 20-30 mins before serving with udon noodles and fresh vegetables...
> 
> well if you dont plan on cooking it please PM me



speaking of Udon noodles - theres a great japanese place in soho that does some great japanese food. ive been there twice. Unfortunately its a very small restaurant and its a little cramped inside


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 19, 2011)

makes me feel like the giant from the GreenGiant adverts whenever i go in there...


----------



## KieX (Feb 19, 2011)

Name of this tiny Japanese restaurant?

edit: I am fancying some good Ramen.


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 19, 2011)

Bloody fun and games. You know that PC I'm sorting out for my mate's Grandad? It's had a new PSU, new RAM, new HDD, now the mobo's decided to kick the bucket. GRRRR!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 19, 2011)

KieX said:


> Name of this tiny Japanese restaurant?
> 
> edit: I am fancying some good Ramen.



Unfortunately I havent got the slightest clue - but if your facing the Big o'neils pub its on the left hand side on the same side of the street as o'neils - past all the Mr.Wongs buffets n other shit like that. We all gotta do a meet up some time and we can all go together.


----------



## KieX (Feb 19, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Got my sandy bridge rig up and running today, very smooth I must say. Loving the UEFI bios but feels weird changing settings with a mouse. Witnessed my first ever 5fps in 3dmark 06 CPU test



Which board are you using?



scaminatrix said:


> Bloody fun and games. You know that PC I'm sorting out for my mate's Grandad? It's had a new PSU, new RAM, new HDD, now the mobo's decided to kick the bucket. GRRRR!



Gah that sucks balls. 



FreedomEclipse said:


> Unfortunately I havent got the slightest clue - but if your facing the Big o'neils pub its on the left hand side on the same side of the street as o'neils - past all the Mr.Wongs buffets n other shit like that. We all gotta do a meet up some time and we can all go together.



More or less skint till friday and LAN party at a friend's house on the weekend. Meh I hate having stuff to do sometimes.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 19, 2011)

Im skint till thursday  ive been living off frozen bread for the last few days


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 19, 2011)

Frozen bread? Damn, don't it give you brainfreeze?!? 
I remember the days when me and my other half were homeless - Tesco's 8p packs of noodles mmmm


----------



## KieX (Feb 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im skint till thursday  ive been living off frozen bread for the last few days



Lol. That's just insane. When I was at uni I survived a month on rice. Big cheap bag of rice from TESCO plus anything else I could scavenge from the reduced to clear section when I had anything more to spend.

EDIT: Just seen Scami's post now. Based on two of us I'd say it's pretty daming for tesco to be seen as the UK poorman's choice lol


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 19, 2011)

KieX said:


> Lol. That's just insane. When I was at uni I survived a month on rice. Big cheap bag of rice from TESCO plus anything else I could scavenge from the reduced to clear section when I had anything more to spend.
> 
> EDIT: Just seen Scami's post now. Based on two of us I'd say it's pretty daming for tesco to be seen as the UK poorman's choice lol



Tesco FTW! Well, we got a Lidl's in our town, but I'd only ever get alcohol from there!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 19, 2011)

I usually prefer to get my alcohol from Aldi - I bottle of whisky bourbon for £10. I cant argue.


----------



## KieX (Feb 19, 2011)

One thing I do remember tesco does good for cheap is Milk Chocolate. The tesco value one that comes in a cardboard rather than plastic wrapping. 26p I think.. but really tasty stuff.

Also my Sister's 19" Dell screen was £80 at tesco back at the time it was around £150


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I usually prefer to get my alcohol from Aldi - I bottle of whisky bourbon for £10. I cant argue.



Yea we got an Aldi but it's a couple of towns away. Rachmaninoff's a good deal too, usually about a fiver for 700ml (vodka) and they do different flavours too.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 19, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Yea we got an Aldi but it's a couple of towns away. Rachmaninoff's a good deal too, usually about a fiver for 700ml (vodka) and they do different flavours too.



All the more reason to go for a ride. my closest aldi is literally less then 5mins away


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 19, 2011)

KieX said:


> One thing I do remember tesco does good for cheap is Milk Chocolate. The tesco value one that comes in a cardboard rather than plastic wrapping. 26p I think.. but really tasty stuff.
> 
> Also my Sister's 19" Dell screen was £80 at tesco back at the time it was around £150



sainsbury's does one for 19p or 21p a lot of my college friends buy them


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> All the more reason to go for a ride. my closest aldi is literally less then 5mins away



I might just have a look. The thing is, when we get booze, we get a lot, and our local Costcutter deliver your stuff if you spend over £35 so we got lazy!!! We just have to phone them.



KieX said:


> One thing I do remember tesco does good for cheap is Milk Chocolate. The tesco value one that comes in a cardboard rather than plastic wrapping. 26p I think.. but really tasty stuff.



Niiiice, I used to work at a place called Lenham Storage. Among other things, they're a massive distribution place for Lindt. Lindt Bunnies, Lindor, the lot all for "free"... Actually, me and thesilentone used to work there together. Stuff to make your mouth water!!

Can you tell it's getting closer to dinnertime?


----------



## KieX (Feb 19, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> sainsbury's does one for 19p or 21p a lot of my college friends buy them



Must go hunt that down tomorrow then.



scaminatrix said:


> *snip*
> 
> Niiiice, I used to work at a place called Lenham Storage. Among other things, they're a massive distribution place for Lindt. Lindt Bunnies, Lindor, the lot all for "free"... Actually, me and thesilentone used to work there together. Stuff to make your mouth water!!
> 
> Can you tell it's getting closer to dinnertime?



Hehe for sure. Satuday is always saturday pizza night for me!


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 19, 2011)

Can't beat Asda's 3 for £18 on crates. Atleast not around here you can't.


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 19, 2011)

KieX said:


> Hehe for sure. Satuday is always saturday pizza night for me!



Forgot it was Saturday! aah lazy days! I should have realised with the kids watching all the cartoons



MoonPig said:


> Can't beat Asda's 3 for £18 on crates. Atleast not around here you can't.



You've just reminded me I got beer in the fridge! Cheers man.


----------



## KieX (Feb 19, 2011)

If you want to risk it you always have ASDA's cheap gin, rum and vodka bottles hovering in price around a fiver. But that reminds me too much of a few years ago where the point of drinking was to get smashed.

I drink moderately nowadays though, so I don't mind spending money on some good single malt whiskey and take my time to drink it over a few months. Have some 17yr old special edition Glenfiddich, cost about £60 but this must be my 3rd month enjoying the same bottle. Value for money, in a way.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 19, 2011)

Maybe I should run back to the safeway thats closing down and try n nab myself another 10pack of strongbow for a little under £5 if they got any left. its supposed to be the money im using to cover postage on Scams PSU  Sorry bud - alcohol has a sweeter voice


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 19, 2011)

Anyone having some issues with Steam today?


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 19, 2011)

KieX said:


> If you want to risk it you always have ASDA's cheap gin, rum and vodka bottles hovering in price around a fiver. But that reminds me too much of a few years ago where the point of drinking was to get smashed.



Me and my mrs always used to drink together and we'd have bugger all money, so we used to get 4 big bottles of the cheap ASDA's own WKD-style stuff for £5, and a bottle of vokda for a fiver.
She'd drink 2 bottles of alcopop, and I'd drink the other two but mix vodka with them and make an alcopop that actually gets you drunk!!



KieX said:


> I drink moderately nowadays though, so I don't mind spending money on some good single malt whiskey and take my time to drink it over a few months. Have some 17yr old special edition Glenfiddich, cost about £60 but this must be my 3rd month enjoying the same bottle. Value for money, in a way.



Glenfiddich is lovely, I got given a 21 year old bottle on my 21st birthday, and that lasted ages. Absinthe is good value for money aswell, if you do it properly. 3/4 pint of water and a teaspoon of sugar, tastes nice and lasts a while.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Maybe I should run back to the safeway thats closing down and try n nab myself another 10pack of strongbow for a little under £5 if they got any left. its supposed to be the money im using to cover postage on Scams PSU  Sorry bud - alcohol has a sweeter voice



I can't blame ya, if I didn't have booze already I'd be offy up the offy!!! Don't be sorry, I haven't even paid for it yet!!




InnocentCriminal said:


> Anyone having some issues with Steam today?



What problem you having?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 19, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I can't blame ya, if I didn't have booze already I'd be offy up the offy!!! Don't be sorry, I haven't even paid for it yet!!



Just kidding - If me ma sees me carrying anymore booze into the house shes going to throw something at me.

Now I thought me ma couldnt throw for shit but she threw an orange at me and it hit me head with so much force it knocked me flat. so Id have to be like a ninja creeping into the house.

(that would make it under 25x cans of strongbow in my room)


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 19, 2011)

KieX said:


> Which board are you using?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Using the ASUS P8P67 and so far so good


----------



## KieX (Feb 19, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Using the ASUS P8P67 and so far so good



Nice. Got the pro version and the gigabyte ud4, was wondering if you had another one to get some info on what MSI are like.

But agree with you.. it's a really good board. Although overclocking with speedstep and energy saving things switched on seems weird still


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 19, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Using the ASUS P8P67 and so far so good



How quick does the UEFI BIOS take to POST? Is it quicker than a standard BIOS?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 19, 2011)

KieX said:


> Nice. Got the pro version and the gigabyte ud4, was wondering if you had another one to get some info on what MSI are like.
> 
> But agree with you.. it's a really good board. Although overclocking with speedstep and energy saving things switched on seems weird still



Definitely  I just got 21,000 on 3D Mark 06 with a gts 450 purely because of the raw CPU power 

EDIT - Scam, once I updated to the latest BIOS not very long at all. Will have to try and get that software that counts it...baring in mind i don't have an SSD


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 20, 2011)

Went exploring round Northweald yesterday.
Abandoned military bunker

My friend took this






I look like a Stalker in chernobyl XD


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 20, 2011)

You look like you sat in some shit.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 20, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> You look like you sat in some shit.



It's rust from the inside, it's flooded so I had to climb around/ slide through windows/along shelfs etc


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 20, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> You look like you sat in some shit.



he was being noob and went down childrens slide


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 20, 2011)

There was also gun emplacements : ]






Also, I was always disapointed you don't actually slide down that slide in game : [


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 20, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> It's rust from the inside, it's flooded so I had to climb around/ slide through windows/along shelfs etc



^^

Nice.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 20, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> There was also gun emplacements : ]
> 
> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0143559721613_536976612_8118170_3827873_n.jpg
> 
> Also, I was always disapointed you don't actually slide down that slide in game : [



if you walk into any undiscoverd landmines (see what i did there) - I get first dibs. Providing you can crawl through the woods or make it to a main road where to can flag down a helpful passer by. who will then probably proceed to mug you as you lay on the floor bleeding out.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 20, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Went exploring round Northweald yesterday.
> Abandoned military bunker
> 
> My friend took this
> ...



link broken?


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 20, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> link broken?



Works all good here

Good pic aswell. Photoshop anyone?

Panther: Stalker of Northweald


----------



## TheCrow (Feb 20, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Went exploring round Northweald yesterday.
> Abandoned military bunker
> 
> My friend took this
> ...



Exploring as in urbexing?


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 21, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> There was also gun emplacements : ]
> 
> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0143559721613_536976612_8118170_3827873_n.jpg
> 
> Also, I was always disapointed you don't actually slide down that slide in game : [



any UFO confimations?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 22, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> You look like you sat in some shit.



Haha that just made me lol at work (he does btw)


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 22, 2011)

Are you taking a dump on Sidorovich's bunker?


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 22, 2011)

Is it me or is heatware down? Can't seem to get on there...


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 22, 2011)

Down for me.


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 22, 2011)

Damn heatware where are you? Stupid internet providings


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 22, 2011)

yep still down!


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 22, 2011)

Just managed to get my phone bluetoothed to my PC, using it as a mouse/remote control. Shame I can't use it as a keyboard though.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 22, 2011)

Android phone?


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 22, 2011)

Gas2100's old Sony Ericsson C510. Not a bad phone at all, debranded so no operator settings. Perfect phone for me!


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh, well im not sure then. If it was droid, i could help


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 23, 2011)

same here, it is not posible to use it as a keyboard, i tried that on my k800


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 24, 2011)

anyone seen that new series on BBC 'come fly with me'? it is fucking hilarious!


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 24, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> anyone seen that new series on BBC 'come fly with me'? it is fucking hilarious!



When's it next on? BBC claims the last time it was played was on 9th Feb


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 24, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> When's it next on? BBC claims the last time it was played was on 9th Feb



I saw a replay of it an hour ago, i dont remember what channel


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 24, 2011)

BBC iplayer ftw


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 24, 2011)

S'why I need broadband.... Damn freeview gets boring. I need to be able to watch Hell's Kitchen if I miss it!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 24, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> S'why I need broadband.... Damn freeview gets boring. I need to be able to watch Hell's Kitchen if I miss it!!



you have an RAF base near you!! Im sure they got fibre optics dug in somewhere. go find it and tap that bitch!


(unless they've bulldozed over the WWII airfield then probably not...)


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you have an RAF base near you!! Im sure they got fibre optics dug in somewhere. go find it and tap that bitch!
> (unless they've bulldozed over the WWII airfield then probably not...)



RAF base? How do other people know this and I don't? Where


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 24, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_RAF_stations

edit: which one are you talking about freedom, i know there WAS one in folkestone in WW2 not anymore though


bo$$ edit: why dont you have broadband?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 24, 2011)

RAF Hawkinge
Aerodrome Rd, Hawkinge, Folkestone CT18 7AG

bastards turned it into a museum!!!!


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 24, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> why dont you have broadband?



Every time we try and get a quote, they try and charge us £135 for this, £15 for that, £35 for connection etc. ; even when the offers are on where you don't have to pay all the fees. Only thing I can think of is the previous tenants doing the dirty or something. But yea, everywhere's just quoted us silly prices 
Our new neighbours upstairs just got theirs with Virgin and they only paid a £30 fee and £20 a month for 6 months and etc. etc.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 24, 2011)

have you tried talking with virgin about their internet packages??

If they give you stupid quotes too then something must be seriously wrong


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 24, 2011)

its like my dads car insurance - my dads probably one of the most safest drivers on the road and he has never been in an accident. i think he pays around £200 per month but when he went back to renew his insurance they were quoting him something like 500-600 per month and hes been with this company for so many years and driver the same car for 2-3years. I cant remember what the companies called though.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 24, 2011)

guys, does anyone have some unused/old canon lens ef/efs which they dont mind selling, im looking for anything but really can get myself to pay a ridiculous price on fleabay


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 24, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Every time we try and get a quote, they try and charge us £135 for this, £15 for that, £35 for connection etc. ; even when the offers are on where you don't have to pay all the fees. Only thing I can think of is the previous tenants doing the dirty or something. But yea, everywhere's just quoted us silly prices
> Our new neighbours upstairs just got theirs with Virgin and they only paid a £30 fee and £20 a month for 6 months and etc. etc.



do you not hqave a phone line?
or you could ask the neighbors to share if you payed them like a £5 a month


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 24, 2011)

Im wondering if i should upgrade the hard drive in my laptop. either pay over £40 for a 320GB or under £30 for 160Gb. trying to to spend a lot of money on it. I dont need that much space anyway since i dont really store that much on here anyway, but if you look at the prices - £28 for the 160 then £42 for the 320gb, it just makes the 320gb look bettervalue for money for £14 i could have 320


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> have you tried talking with virgin about their internet packages??
> If they give you stupid quotes too then something must be seriously wrong



Yup, that's the first place we went. I went on their site earlier and gave them my phone number, they're going to give me a bell tomorrow hopefully, it's been about 6 months since I had a good ring round so you never know.



Bo$$ said:


> do you not hqave a phone line?
> or you could ask the neighbors to share if you payed them like a £5 a month



Yea we got a phone line but there's no dial tone. Good idea with asking them though, never thought of something like that.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Im wondering if i should upgrade the hard drive in my laptop. either pay over £40 for a 320GB or under £30 for 160Gb. trying to to spend a lot of money on it. I dont need that much space anyway since i dont really store that much on here anyway, but if you look at the prices - £28 for the 160 then £42 for the 320gb, it just makes the 320gb look bettervalue for money for £14 i could have 320



If the space is gonna be wasted, I'd go 160, then you can spend the change on your bigrig!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 25, 2011)

its almost 2.40am - and i feel like pizza......


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> its almost 2.40am - and i feel like pizza......



Feel like sleep instead....... it's much better for you


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 25, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Feel like sleep instead....... it's much better for you



I think i didnt actualy get into bed around 3am or something.

----

Bad news, recieved a letter from my bank this morning and they have put a restriction on my debit card because a person who used some website or ATM around the same time i did got his details stolen and im guessing they started using it to buy stuff. so as a safety precaution theyve resticted my card where i can only pay for good with the card in person using chip & pin - so i cant buy stuff online or top up my mobile via debit card. the only way i can get the restriction lifted is if i get a card with a new 16digit number instead of my old one.

Ive just been on the phone to them and spoke to a really nice girl called Jessica  (she sounds hawt) but yeah - we had a pretty long chat and not just about bank related stuff too  

So in the end my debit card had to be voided/invalidated and im waiting for a new one.

I cant believe my wings have been temporarily clipped until the new card comes through the post.


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive just been on the phone to them and spoke to a really nice girl called Jessica  (she sounds hawt) but yeah - we had a pretty long chat and not just about bank related stuff too



A woman with a nice voice somehow makes you feel better about your misfortune doesn't it?! I was at the jobcentre earlier - you don't hear any voices like that there!!

On another note - the PSU turned up earlier, cheers man, going to give it a good going over later.
EDIT: Oh yea, the packaging - I though it was going to be a box for pair of high heels or a sex toy, but it was Strongbow packaging - you teasing bar steward! I'm now officially having an alcohol day.
My mates were supporting Pro Green at a gig in Folkestone last night and had a good performance, so time for celebration.

Don't suppose you've got a receipt for this PSU have you?


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 25, 2011)

Give me nice and easy (and cheapish) recipes! I am getting tired of 1001 varieties of sammich and pasta (and rice), I need something different. Preferably all ingredients can be bought off a big Tesco/Sains/Asda/etc.


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 25, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Give me nice and easy (and cheapish) recipes! I am getting tired of 1001 varieties of sammich and pasta (and rice), I need something different. Preferably all ingredients can be bought off a big Tesco/Sains/Asda/etc.



Iceland do some nice Cod Fillets:






Best done in the grill. Also, do some chips, and get a bottle of Reggae Reggae sauce, and a tin of beans. Mix Reggae sauce with beans according to taste (only use a little bit). Only use half a tin of beans and 2 of the fish and that's 2 dinners.

Gorgeous! I usually mix Reggae sauce with a bowl of beans if I'm ill - if you use enough Reggae, it kills any ilness dead!!!!


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 25, 2011)

Hmmm, fish and chips is certainly a viable option, but it cannot be consumed regularly.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 25, 2011)

Anyone here got an Aria account that can PM? I need someone to relay a message for me as the fella i got that PS3 off "Watercooled" isn't repling to my PMs.

Basically, it broke on the 4 turn on (Only time i actually put a game in, other times were to do updates etc.), i asked him about warranty and told him that it broke on Wednesday and he hasn't been online since 1 minute after i sent the PM.

Now, he said he was respected on Aria, so i need someone to PM the "watercooled" on there and find out if it is actually him and if it is, PM me on here, or email me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 25, 2011)

:/ how much did you pay for it? tbh when he put his 5850 up for sale here, alarmbells went off in my head. - Im not saying hes dodgy, but if hes not logged on here since you inboxed him and told him his PS3 and yet hes still live and kicking on Aria making a gazillion posts a day then even though I dont want to say it but i think you might have been shafted mate


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 25, 2011)

Yea, i know. 

He offered a months warranty, been like 1 week (i didn't have any games / controllers, so i didn't use it). 

Im curious whether the "watercooled" on Aria is him or not.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 25, 2011)

Id create an account and have a talk with one of the mods/admins there. but thats pretty smart - claims hes reputable but then goes onto other sites and does the dirty so no-one can chase it up on Aria.

If you payed for it with paypal - i think you can file a despute with them and they might refund you. if you payed for it via bank transfer. im not too sure if the 'chargeback' scheme applies to B.Ts


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 25, 2011)

It was Bank Transfer. 

I do have an account there, but don't have PM privileges. That's why i need someone with them to PM the member called "watercooled" there and see if he is the same one. If he is, ask why he's not replying to PMs here, but is active on there. If he isn't, then i take a little drive...

I don't want to start accusing yet incase this member on Aria isn't the same one, that'll be unfair to him.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry bud. Unfortunately i dont have a Aria account - i dont even shop at Aria but i hear their pretty good. prices might not be as good as ebuyer n dabs though.

probably try making a post perhaps? just to gain the attention of a mod/admin.  obviously dont mention who youre lookin for first. the mod might give you an email to address to forward your complaint to. or at least contact a admin higher up on the ladder to grant you rights to pm and you could take it from there. 

but it might be difficult for Aria members/mods/admins to take you seriously i think. the hardest part is trying to get them to believe what youre telling them.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 25, 2011)

Yea, i get you. 

I just don't want to mess around posting crap to get PM abilities. 

Gunna see if i can email this user, if not, i'll try contact an Admin.


----------



## qubit (Feb 25, 2011)

@MoonPig: I believe Freedom is correct in saying that the mods are unlikely to take you seriously. Think about it, you'll be a stranger and you could be making anything up.

It should help though, if you register with the same username as on here and if you are able to PM a mod, then show them your first post about this on this thread and also point out your long standing on TPU and they might get a bit more helpful.

Don't point to this thread or refer to TPU though, if you can't PM.

It's a real shame, how just a few dishonest people can ruin it for the rest of us. Because of this risk, is why I don't do trades like this. Getting stung like this would ruin my day for a long time and leave a mark.

Finally, I don't understand why PM's are restricted privileges on that forum. It's a basic forum function, no? What do you have to do to get PM privileges - reach a certain post count perhaps?


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 25, 2011)

Not sure, can't find anywhere that shows a number or even mentions it.

I have an account there, i just have 1 post from like 2009... lol.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

usually 10 posts, start a thread called 'watercooled' to get some attention, then go from there...

i saw he posted there 4 hours ago, i dont actually have an account but i do stalk the forum a lil


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 25, 2011)

No, i don't want to ruin his name IF he's a different user.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 25, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> No, i don't want to ruin his name IF he's a different user.



tbh - the Aria is the only lead you've got to getting to the bottom of this. If its not him then its not him. its not your fault that someones going around on other forums using his tag to sell stuff. so you gotta push that 'i dont want to shit on you' mentality asside and jump into the deepend, Im not telling you to straight out make a post accusing him of scamming you (if applicable) but at the end of the day you need to find stuff out but you wont be able to if you dont step out of the box. 

If it aint him then explain that someone else is using his tag, claiming to be from Aria is selling dodgy/damaged goods.

It would be better to get approval from a mod/admin first though, get them to support you - so explain the situation to the mod/admin first. otherwise it could be a long wait for you as you dont know if he will ever log back on to TPU


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 25, 2011)

qubit said:


> @MoonPig: I believe Freedom is correct in saying that the mods are unlikely to take you seriously. Think about it, you'll be a stranger and you could be making anything up.
> 
> It should help though, if you register with the same username as on here and if you are able to PM a mod, then show them your first post about this on this thread and also point out your long standing on TPU and they might get a bit more helpful.
> 
> ...



And if you take that course of action..... I would be happy to talk to them to vouch for you.


----------



## Ra97oR (Feb 25, 2011)

Aww, must suck to pay for something that doesn't work... I am lucky myself that all my transactions are fine, I should be more cautious able new sellers. I nearly bought the 5850 off him.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 25, 2011)

same here - i was gonna buy his XFX one off him (the first one he put up for sale) luckily though i didnt have the money for it at that time, and by the time i did get the money it had already been sold else where im guessing - as he didnt really leave an explination for closing his FS thread. his 5850 twin frozor II looks good though, and i think its brand new from OCuK. I dont think hes even had that for 1 month. (but i could be wrong)

He seemed pretty confused about what he wanted to do with his PC - one moment he wanted to move onto a new GPU then the next thing i hear is hes thinking about getting another 5850. so i asked him why is he selling a 5850 (the XFX one) when he could pair them up with the other 5850 (the twin frozor II ??) he was asking for in his WTB thread for even more performance.

I never got an answer off him anyway. but its not so suspicious that he wanted to sell his XFX

It probably had no voltage tweak feature and he wanted  a version that DID have voltage tweaking but that would be a bit of a no brainer unless he has really really bad case of OCD or is just a super perfectionist and anal about his hardware, in which case - why buy the XFX in the first place? unless that was a mistake?? and whats the point of upgrading more or less to the same card but just for an extra 200-250mhz on the clock when there are cards like the 6870/6950 out there on the market???

It just doesnt make sense.  and judging by what happend to moonpig it could be that the XFX was also dodgy.

------

this is pure speculation of course. as Mr.Watercoold isnt here to explain/defend his actions


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 25, 2011)

watercooled is really kyle2020...

Just kidding, hope it all works out good
Hmm... I thought I had an account at Aria, it seems not.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 25, 2011)

Guys, he's talking to me again through TPU. Not to suggest anything, but it was after i got a very nice fella on ChilledPC to PM him on Aria for me. 

I'll let you all know how this unfolds. His original PS3 thread claimed 1 months warranty with him.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 26, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Guys, he's talking to me again through TPU. Not to suggest anything, but it was after i got a very nice fella on ChilledPC to PM him on Aria for me.
> 
> I'll let you all know how this unfolds. His original PS3 thread claimed 1 months warranty with him.


status report??


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 26, 2011)

Few PM's back and forth (he claimed he didn't get my earlier ones explaining the issue) so i copy and pasted them. Last PM received at 7:40pm, nothing since.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 26, 2011)

£10 says hes doing a runner


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 26, 2011)

I hope your not right.

The worst thing about this is that my Brother actually bought this (just used my TPU account for PMs).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 26, 2011)

that is bullshit. this is not E-MAIL. PM's dont just get LOST somewhere in the system.

motherfucker just didnt want to own up to it.  I wish you the best of luck getting some money back if not all of it.  because this is starting to sound worser and worse (so is being drunk since 12 in the afternoon for that matter - I was supposed to save this lot for the evening.)

you could speak to tatty and tatty could pass it on to Krej who will monitor his IP and ban him from TPU etc etc but that still wont get your bothers money back. and at the moment, i dont think watercooled really gives a shit tbh. hes got your money. he dont need to give a monkies what happends to the PS3 - so long as hes got your money.

Speak to Mussels and get him to chuck it up on the despute thread.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 26, 2011)

I'll give him afew hours to reply, if not, i'll let Mussels know.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 26, 2011)

I know you dont want to accuse him of stuff but - ask anyone here and they will say hes taking you for a ride


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 26, 2011)

I know, i know. But on the off chance he's legit, i'd rather not.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 26, 2011)

If he was legit he wouldnt of ran off or claimed he didnt get your PMs - Im not too sure if mods can see what pms people have recieved, if he was legit he would have been a bit more willing to help (generally) I know it sounds like im shit stirring, and im not - its just my own opinion.

I'l shut up now before people start saying im trolling (but we of the UK-clubhouse have to look out for each other)


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I'l shut up now before people start saying im trolling (but we of the UK-clubhouse have to look out for each other)



Damn right we do! Obviously we have to give this guy the benefit of our doubt but he hasn't really given MoonPig much reassurance. Still, I respect where you're coming from Freedom & I'm sure Pig does as well.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 26, 2011)

Its not trolling, it's a UK related issue 

Clubhouse remember.

I respect you all, tbh.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 26, 2011)

anyway - that topic asside....

HAIL TO THE ALE!!


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 26, 2011)

I need some booze... what's better, ASDA instore or TESCO online?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 26, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I need some booze... what's better, ASDA instore or TESCO online?



Find a safeway thats closing down - they start off doing a 10 pack of strongbow for £6.09 but it does get cheaper when it comes closer to their shop closing date (which is when i went in to get my 3 boxs)


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 26, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I need some booze... what's better, ASDA instore or TESCO online?



Asda instore. Get some decent ones, Leffe, Erdinger, Hofbrau. Though if your into cider, green goblin, Kingston press, rattler.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 26, 2011)

Nah, not Cider. Lager atm.


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 26, 2011)

Faxe, comes in a litre can. Only for Men. Me and my mate shotgunned a Faxe each, I felt like I was gonna die (I'm only little).


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 26, 2011)

Real men drink Special Brew... lol.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 26, 2011)

Real men drink Ale.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> that is bullshit. this is not E-MAIL. PM's dont just get LOST somewhere in the system.
> 
> motherfucker just didnt want to own up to it.  I wish you the best of luck getting some money back if not all of it.  because this is starting to sound worser and worse (so is being drunk since 12 in the afternoon for that matter - I was supposed to save this lot for the evening.)
> 
> ...



I can do that myself..... I think.



InnocentCriminal said:


> Real men drink Ale.



real men drink data, then swill it down with ale


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 26, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> real men drink data, then swill it down with ale



Real man ignores what other real man thinks, and drinks water.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 26, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I can do that myself..... I think.



Let me know if you can Tatty, will help me alot


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 26, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Let me know if you can Tatty, will help me alot



I think tatty was refering to banning him. not reading Watercools Pms


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 26, 2011)

Not banning no, I cannot do that unless an official complaint is lodged and prooved thru the appropriate dispute resolution thread.  Only a Supermod and above (maybe actually only Administrators) can read members PM's I beleive.... we were talking about something else.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 26, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Real men drink Ale.



See if you can get hold of an ale called Cascade. It goes down rather well. It's a local yorkshire ale so you might have trouble getting it I don't know.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 26, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Not banning no, I cannot do that unless an official complaint is lodged and prooved thru the appropriate dispute resolution thread.  Only a Supermod and above (maybe actually only Administrators) can read members PM's I beleive.... we were talking about something else.



so the high n mighty tatty isnt so mighty after all? jk


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 26, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> See if you can get hold of an ale called Cascade. It goes down rather well. It's a local yorkshire ale so you might have trouble getting it I don't know.



Saltaire's? If so, nice Pale that.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> so the high n mighty tatty isnt so mighty after all? jk



Nope, however would you all want me reading your PM's


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 27, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Nope, however would you all want me reading your PM's



your as good if not better than anyone else


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 27, 2011)

Tatty is the only mod I like... oh wait, Black Pather she's cool. The others I'll refrain from commenting on.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 27, 2011)

Erocker keeps infracting me  asside from that I likes tatty and panfaaaaah (said in a cockney way)


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 27, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Nope, however would you all want me reading your PM's



Nooooo, all the juicy links I have been secretly sharing with other members will be seen


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 27, 2011)

All my PMs feature hidden love messages to Tatty... so i'm kinda hoping he can read them.


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 27, 2011)

Am I the only one who worships the toilet that every mod craps in?

j/k

There are 1 or 2 mods that find it acceptable to ignore thread title change requests. I find myself automatically going to erocker when I want a thread title changed now, because he's the only mod who's actually done it for me. Strange how others just completely ignore it.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 27, 2011)

My English (see how im keeping it on track with the clubhouse) POV is that i like 4 mods, then the others see to pick and choose rules.

One mod is nearing breaking point, IIRC this was discussed in the Lounge


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 27, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> My English (see how im keeping it on track with the clubhouse) POV is that i like 4 mods, then the others see to pick and choose rules.
> One mod is nearing breaking point, IIRC this was discussed in the Lounge



Tut tut  Well, we are here for a reason, it's still gotta be one of the best forums going.
I always say to people "Come to TPU, it's where the best techie's are." and "Most of the mods are older, and it's not game focussed so you don't get a bunch of kiddy mods spanking new members for asking stupid questions about games."

But there's always one. Or two


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 27, 2011)

LULZ OMG Bulletstorm Derp Derp Awesomesauceness


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 27, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Am I the only one who worships the toilet that every mod craps in?



Mailman beat you to that job many moons ago


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Mailman beat you to that job many moons ago



*snigger* I used to think he was a mod the shizzle he got away with!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm thinking of selling my whole rig, what would you lot be willing to pay? Serious replies please.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 27, 2011)

How much for the 6950?

Also, moonpig we talk to much, because I was going to say to tatty that I have sexy messages just for him in my pms too : [


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm not sure I'd want to part with it individually tbh.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 27, 2011)

That's cool was just curious.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 27, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm thinking of selling my whole rig, what would you lot be willing to pay? Serious replies please.



Id say around £500-600ish - its not the latest tech but it still performs second to none as a gaming rig. Its a bit hard to price it up due to sandy bridge chips being so bang for buck.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 27, 2011)

I actually do think the other Mods do a fine job, and I am not just saying that because I am in the "club" too, we are just all very different, our tolerance levels differ from time to time and some are more likely to react quicker, but I will tell you one thing, you would not beleive some of the crap that comers their way..... really and that can have an effect on people who give up lots of their free time to try and make this community as good as it is, to be fair I probably spend the least time on TPU (about 15-20 hours a week), there are some that almost live here and their dedication is inspiring, notwithstanding the odd mistakes here and there that we all make.


----------



## Ra97oR (Feb 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Id say around £500-600ish - its not the latest tech but it still performs second to none as a gaming rig. Its a bit hard to price it up due to sandy bridge chips being so bang for buck.



Having solid PSU, cooling and graphics power, £600 is a good price point without monitor I would say. As said before Sandybridge is just too cheap to complete with a older system.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 27, 2011)

What about my rig just out of curiousity if I was to sell it?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 27, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> What about my rig just out of curiousity if I was to sell it?



I want to play this game as well.

Do me!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 27, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Do me!



Sorry man had to laugh at that  

*Cough cough* 

£500 excluding monitor/peripherals lose points for the PSU


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 27, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> What about my rig just out of curiousity if I was to sell it?



700-800ish unforunately with the amount of upgrades on it that pushes the price up - but keep in mind that around the same price range as some of SCANs own prebuilts so you will be competing with their range and their tech is newer.

youve put so much money into it, to make a sale youd have to sell it at a significant loss unless you take some of the parts off like 4Gb ram instead of 8Gb and the SSD. otherwise it just wouldnt be worth it


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 27, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Sorry man had to laugh at that
> 
> *Cough cough*
> 
> £500 excluding monitor/peripherals lose points for the PSU




Woo profit! 

I'll stick a "AWESOME" sticker on the side of the PSU to increase it's value. 
( hey if it works for companies)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 28, 2011)

Does anyone here use Kaspersky IS 2011?? I seem to have trouble updating at the moment


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Does anyone here use Kaspersky IS 2011?? I seem to have trouble updating at the moment



Kaspersky is a pile of green wank, get rid of it.


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 28, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Kaspersky is a pile of green wank, get rid of it.



Green wank? Man, that sounds reallllly bad...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 28, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Kaspersky is a pile of green wank, get rid of it.



and what do you use??? Norton?! nty.

Ive tried Norton 2011 and Avast v5 & v6. Avast was actually pretty good except it slowed down my connection and gave me shit higher latency in games. when i googled it, it turned out to be web shield that was slowing everything down, but even when i disabled it. I still suffered from Micro lag every 10-30 seconds - my net speed did go back up though. but Micro-lag is bad so it had to go


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 28, 2011)

Meh, MSE....job done never had any issues.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 28, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Green wank? Man, that sounds reallllly bad...



It is, it's Kaspersky. We supply it at work when customers request it. We try to tell them not to use it but they're arrogance & ignorance is outstanding.



FreedomEclipse said:


> and what do you use??? Norton?! nty.
> 
> Ive tried Norton 2011 and Avast v5 & v6. Avast was actually pretty good except it slowed down my connection and gave me shit higher latency in games. when i googled it, it turned out to be web shield that was slowing everything down, but even when i disabled it. I still suffered from Micro lag every 10-30 seconds - my net speed did go back up though. but Micro-lag is bad so it had to go



I hate Symantec home products; they're all shit! Avast I haven't used and now I don't use any AV, I only use Malwarebytes to scan if I think something is a miss. Eset NOD32 was the best AV I've ever paid for. I've only ever had one major virus infection and that was on my old P166MMX rig.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 28, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> How much for the 6950?
> 
> Also, moonpig we talk to much, because I was going to say to tatty that I have sexy messages just for him in my pms too : [



No, just your jealous of me and try to be like me... Everyone does.

Also, do me, do me, do me. 

Not a day goes by that i don't consider selling this rig


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 28, 2011)

My uncle uses Nod32 and his PC is full of keyloggers and trojans leechin off his internets


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My uncle uses Nod32 and his PC is full of keyloggers and trojans leechin off his internets



Tell your uncle to stop lookin' a Donkey dicks then.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 28, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Tell your uncle to stop lookin' a Donkey dicks then.



Hes a cop!!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hes a cop!!



Doesn't mean he's not lacking due diligence when browsing online. Just because you have an AV doesn't mean you're going to be 100% protected. NOD32 has the fastest response to the Internet viral database so he must be doing something wrong.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 28, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Doesn't mean he's not lacking due diligence when browsing online. Just because you have an AV doesn't mean you're going to be 100% protected. NOD32 has the fastest response to the Internet viral database so he must be doing something wrong.



yeah - hes tight with his money so he only runs the trial version and reinstalls it everytime it runs out


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yeah - hes tight with his money so he only runs the trial version and reinstalls it everytime it runs out



Hmmm... shouldn't limit the functionality of it though. I dunno, I don't use any AV anymore.


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 28, 2011)

I surfed the net or about 9 months without an AV, and I had someone who "knows the lot" tell me "you're stupid! I'll put money on you being infected!"

I should have took that bet.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 28, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I surfed the net or about 9 months without an AV, and I had someone who "knows the lot" tell me "you're stupid! I'll put money on you being infected!"
> 
> I should have took that bet.



^^


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 28, 2011)

Um, MSE......


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 28, 2011)

Nah - I live by Kaspersky. they have served me well for many years. and they are by far better then Norton. I feel homesick when i use a different firewall/AV package


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Does anyone here use Kaspersky IS 2011?? I seem to have trouble updating at the moment



nope, no issues Using KIS or KAV



InnocentCriminal said:


> Kaspersky is a pile of green wank, get rid of it.



They are fine, for the price i get a 5 user lisence it is the best protection money can buy, I dont download heavy PRONZ or what ever but for moderate/heavy browsing it is the best for me, i find NOD32 and other shit very unreliable and prone to lots infections, Kaspersky has never let me down to date. I do agree in recent years it has slightly bloated but the 2011 package has beaten anything i have thrown at it over the last 3-4 years

I really wonder what you recomend as an alternative, but what ever it is, I can assure you it will be far more expensive


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 28, 2011)

I use free AVG for antivirus and free Commodo for firewall, all I can say is that in the 3 years I have used it I have never contracted any nasty disease


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 28, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Um, MSE......



You know when you feel like you are being ignored and yet you have perfectly valid input  *M* to the* S* to the* E*. Never had any nasties, updates automatically, can use as much or as little CPU as you wish and offers real time protection which actually works. Also, hasn't affected any games I've played at all. It's free and automatically makes windows defender redundant. Beautiful.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 28, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> You know when you feel like you are being ignored and yet you have perfectly valid input  *M* to the* S* to the* E*. Never had any nasties, updates automatically, can use as much or as little CPU as you wish and offers real time protection which actually works. Also, hasn't affected any games I've played at all. It's also free and automatically makes windows defender redundant. Beautiful.



We supply MSE for customers with warranties longer than 4 years. We _only ever_ supply Kaspersky when asked. As I have to deal with Kaspersky (Norton and McAfee) issues on a daily basis it only reaffirms my grounding that NOD32 is the best AV out there. 

MSE is a fantastic free AV - as LifeOnMars has stated. It's light-weight, intrusiveness and updates are prompts. It may not be as comprehensive as say free AVG but I sure as hell have less problems with it than I do with AVG.

We've actually started supplying AVG to customers due to the fact it's one of the only AVs that do 3 year licences. Personally I hate it. False positives galore (same with Kaspersky). F-Secure isn't a bad AV when configured correctly but previous versions were terrible.

Bottom line is - NOD32 has yet to be beaten in my personal & professional experience. MSE is a fantastic free AV. Malwarebytes is an essential removal tool. Simple. As. That.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 28, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> We supply MSE for customers with warranties longer than 4 years. We _only ever_ supply Kaspersky when asked. As I have to deal with Kaspersky (Norton and McAfee) issues on a daily basis it only reaffirms my grounding that NOD32 is the best AV out there.
> 
> MSE is a fantastic free AV - as LifeOnMars has stated. It's light-weight, intrusiveness and updates are prompts. It may not be as comprehensive as say free AVG but I sure as hell have less problems with it than I do with AVG.
> 
> ...



I can second malwarebytes. A nice bit of software which does what it's meant to without being obtrusive. What alot of people don't realise is that once properly configured this software should not have any impact on any of your daily computing tasks at all. Just take the time to configure it.


----------



## Ra97oR (Feb 28, 2011)

Gonna get a new i7 Sandy rig.

Just got a list there:
http://www.scan.co.uk/savedbasket/cd779f161d954953a85aa2de4d832731

I wonder how everyone feels about it? Its gonna get overclocked with a TRUE too (not buying anything new atm therefore the mount in the basket).


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 28, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I can second malwarebytes. A nice bit of software which does what it's meant to without being obtrusive. What alot of people don't realise is that once properly configured this software should not have any impact on any of your daily computing tasks at all. Just take the time to configure it.



You'd be surprised how many people actually believe it's an anti-virus program that runs in the background :shadedshu
I fixed someone's rig the other day who had 4 antivirus's running at the same time (MSE, AVG, Some Panda thing and also Windows Defender Service still running). I deactivated/uninstalled the AV's then cleaned a ton of viruses of his rig shadedshu


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 28, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> You'd be surprised how many people actually believe it's an anti-virus program that runs in the background :shadedshu
> I fixed someone's rig the other day who had 4 antivirus's running at the same time (MSE, AVG, Some Panda thing and also Windows Defender Service still running). I deactivated/uninstalled the AV's then cleaned a ton of viruses of his rig shadedshu



LOL! The ignorant ay?

If you buy Malwarebytes it becomes a fully fledged IS package.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 28, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> Gonna get a new i7 Sandy rig.
> 
> Just got a list there:
> http://www.scan.co.uk/savedbasket/cd779f161d954953a85aa2de4d832731
> ...



I can only go by the 2500k i'm running at the moment which runs very cool, even when heavily overclocked. I understand the 2600Ks do run hotter due to the hyperthreading but even so, that cooler should be more than sufficient. You will love the speed....they fly


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 28, 2011)

Next step for me would definitely be a i7 2600k. I could go for a i5 2500k but. i dont know, for my sort of usage, a superclocked 2500k would probably suit my needs more then perfectly. but i still want extra cores anyway. Back in the day i used to convert a lot of videos and music - now days, not so much, the 2600 would be pretty overkill for me.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm trying so hard to hold out until Bulldozer and even after all the introductory boards have been released and 'all' the bugs ironed out, this rig (if I don't find some chump willing to buy it) will have to last me.  I'm going to have to purchase another HDD and get some RAID lovin' on the go, but I need more storage not necessarily more I/O performance. 

Would love an mATX Sandy Bridge based rig though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 28, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm trying so hard to hold out until Bulldozer and even after all the introductory boards have been released and 'all' the bugs ironed out, this rig (if I don't find some chump willing to buy it) will have to last me.  I'm going to have to purchase another HDD and get some RAID lovin' on the go, but I need more storage not necessarily more I/O performance.
> 
> Would love an mATX Sandy Bridge based rig though.



whats your vantage GPU P-score?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> whats your vantage GPU P-score?



I don't run pointless benchmarks anymore - it was fun with my AGP rigs but now I don't get any enjoyment out of 'em.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 28, 2011)

I want to go compare :}) against my crossfired 5850s, I never knew you bought a second one for crossfire


----------



## Ra97oR (Feb 28, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm trying so hard to hold out until Bulldozer and even after all the introductory boards have been released and 'all' the bugs ironed out, this rig (if I don't find some chump willing to buy it) will have to last me.  I'm going to have to purchase another HDD and get some RAID lovin' on the go, but I need more storage not necessarily more I/O performance.
> 
> Would love an mATX Sandy Bridge based rig though.



B3 motherboards are coming out soon. Might as well get one of them.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse]I want to go compare :}) against my crossfired 5850s said:


> B3 motherboards are coming out soon. Might as well get one of them.



I don't have the money for a new rig unless I sold (the majority of) this one.


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 1, 2011)

Changed the motherboard for SLi and better Crossfire support, dunno if I might need it in the further, better be prepared than sorry. 

http://www.scan.co.uk/savedbasket/16c49348bf6b420093dba2577e40dc03


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 1, 2011)

One of my dads DDR400 Modules just died.

does anyone have a spare DDR PC3200 kits going cheap or at least knows of anyone thats is selling some cheap?


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 1, 2011)

I do have a DDR 1 machine back home, not sure if the ram are still working. And IIRC they are DDR333 anyway.

I think I am gonna hold off buying Sandy first, until seeing how good Bulldozer perform in CeBit.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 1, 2011)

hmmm to pre-order or not to pre-order BF3, that is the Question...

pay £40 for the limited edition or wait until release to get the standard version for £25+


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 1, 2011)

Normal. Always normal.

http://www.intkeys.com/index.php?main_page=index

Good deals this month


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 1, 2011)

Piggy, PS3 status report?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 1, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Normal. Always normal.
> 
> http://www.intkeys.com/index.php?main_page=index
> 
> Good deals this month



and thats awesome! £22 for a BF3 pre-order.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 1, 2011)

Ignoring me, Erocker time tonight. 

Managed to get another PS3 from a RL mate though.

Anyone fancy a trip to "Cheshire" ?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 1, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Ignoring me, Erocker time tonight.
> 
> Managed to get another PS3 from a RL mate though.
> 
> Anyone fancy a trip to "Cheshire" ?



Swing by london to pick me up n we'll go in like the dudes from lock, stock. Gotta find someone who owns a Bren gun though.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I want to go compare :}) against my crossfired 5850s, I never knew you bought a second one for crossfire
> 
> http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Media/Pix/pictures/2010/4/1/1270125288575/Go-Compare-ad-001.jpg



I LOLed hard


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 1, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> I LOLed hard



that dudes a legend mate. makes real good adverts that get stuck in yer head. forget all that Meerkat.com dribble.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 1, 2011)

I mute them ads soon as they come on... or change channel. 

I really want their to be a site that shows real-time view count of channels, just to see how many change channel at a given time


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 1, 2011)

I usually jump channel when the program im watching goes on breaks BUT 9 times out of 10 i find that OTHER channels have gone on a commercial break around the same time the program im watching did so. I get about 10 or something channels with nothing but tv ads, then that happends i usually go and do the dishes or something. 

it annoys me immensely when shit like that happends. they should pass some sort of law or regulation that prevents channels from going on a commercial break all at the bloody same time as each other.

one thing im really disliking at the moment is the adverts on Fiver where their running an ad for some sort of weekend with sons of anarchy and Lee Marvin from the Dirty Dozen movie. they run that fucking ad at the start of the commercial break then right at the end of it before it goes back to the program. I hate that commercial - I want to hire hulk hogan to go around the creators house, rape his dog, rape his cat, empty a 1gallon drum of wasabi in his gold fish pond. and then rape him up the butt with a cricket bat. because I really hate that advert


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I want to hire hulk hogan to go around the creators house, rape his dog, rape his cat, empty a 1gallon drum of wasabi in his gold fish pond. and then rape him up the butt with a cricket bat. because I really hate that advert



You're so imaginative. If I ever need to do a demolition job on someone; you're coming with me. And bring a cricket bat


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 1, 2011)

I just realised that you guys are talking about TV. Can't afford that luxury


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 1, 2011)

Luxury? TV is mainly crap now-a-days


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 1, 2011)

TV in the UK really does fucking suck!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 1, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Normal. Always normal.
> 
> http://www.intkeys.com/index.php?main_page=index
> 
> Good deals this month



You bought from here regularly? keys work in Steam??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 1, 2011)

yeah what piggy said - you aint missing much.

mainly celeb B, C, D, E, F, G, H, I, J, K, L, M, N, O, P, Q, R, S, T, U V, X, Y, Z listers going on shit reality tv garbage shows like dancing on ice & big brother


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 1, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> You bought from here regularly? keys work in Steam??



Ain't tried. A mate's bought from there though.

I'll be getting Metro and TDU2 tonight.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 1, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> TV in the UK really does fucking suck!



The internets is always good! No need to care about shitty TV when you have good internets!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 1, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> The internets is always good! No need to care about shitty TV when you have good internets!



yeah, who needs tv when you can fap to pr0n


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 1, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> The internets is always good! No need to care about shitty TV when you have good internets!



I couldn't give a shit about TV,  I haven't watched it properly _in years._

However, American shows can be awesome - for example; Broadwalk Empire - freakin' apeshit!


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Swing by london to pick me up n we'll go in like the dudes from lock, stock. Gotta find someone who owns a Bren gun though.



I have an AK47 captured in Afghanistan..... will that do?

@ Moonpig, did you see he was on yesterday, I think he used a different ISP to get in, maybe from work or something but clearly he is avoiding you or he surely would have PM'd.  I would advise you to go to the Dispute resolution thread and contact both ERocker and Mussells who looks after the thread.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 1, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I have an AK47 captured in Afghanistan..... will that do?



how did you get an AK from afganistan? are you Ex army or is your sons/nephews in the armed forces??


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 2, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> how did you get an AK from afganistan? are you Ex army or is your sons/nephews in the armed forces??



28 years soldier and officer, left as a Major in 2004, was part of the first UK Battlegroup to go into Afghanistan in Jan 2002.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 2, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> 28 years soldier and officer, left as a Major in 2004, was part of the first UK Battlegroup to go into Afghanistan in Jan 2002.



:O


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 2, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> :O



Lol!


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 2, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I have an AK47 captured in Afghanistan..... will that do?
> 
> @ Moonpig, did you see he was on yesterday, I think he used a different ISP to get in, maybe from work or something but clearly he is avoiding you or he surely would have PM'd.  I would advise you to go to the Dispute resolution thread and contact both ERocker and Mussells who looks after the thread.



Naughty Naughty, shouldn't have guns like that in your house


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 2, 2011)

Major Tatty


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 2, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> 28 years soldier and officer, left as a Major in 2004, was part of the first UK Battlegroup to go into Afghanistan in Jan 2002.



Heard the graphics were pretty decent but too much bloom & no re-spawn, is that true?


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 2, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> 28 years soldier and officer, left as a Major in 2004, was part of the first UK Battlegroup to go into Afghanistan in Jan 2002.



We have a winrar! I doubt the clubhouse will be half as manly as it is when you leave 

Also, I heard people are getting the sack while in Afghanistan. British Govt, screwing the lives of soldiers :shadedshu


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> British Govt, screwing the lives of soldiers :shadedshu


Dude they do that in the first instance, who do you think gets them to fight?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 2, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Naughty Naughty, shouldn't have guns like that in your house



Not Naughty, it is registered, cost me £250 (which could actually buy me 4) to have it "Made safe" to bring back to the UK but all they do is take out the working parts and issue a certificate...... then just the usual secure storage requirements and annual inspection.....I have a spare set hidden away anyways


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 2, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Not Naughty, it is registered, cost me £250 (which could actually buy me 4) to have it "Made safe" to bring back to the UK but all they do is take out the working parts and issue a certificate...... then just the usual secure storage requirements and annual inspection.....I have a spare set hidden away anyways



That's handy, in a zombie apocolypse you could pay some surviving kids to fix the gun up for a few sandwiches 


I'm somewhat confused by guns having to be deactivated, after all it's not hard to build a magnetically driven gause rifle with enough power to really hurt/kill someone. ( Just seems projectile weapons are fairly easy to build, just hard to build them and make them highly accurate/low recoil etc XD)

75 amp truck battery + array of magnets mmm : ]


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 3, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Just seems projectile weapons are fairly easy to build, just hard to build them and make them highly accurate/low recoil etc XD)
> 
> 75 amp truck battery + array of magnets mmm : ]



John Malkovich once made a gun out of plastic. I think it fired only .22 or .38 calibre though so not exactly a cop killer by any standards. (infact i think the the cops in HK use a .38 S&W Special as stand issue - I know that the better trained fire-arms units use stuff like H&K MP5/10's and 9mm Glocks. In fact, thats pretty much standard issue for security guards working at the Hong Kong Airport. I think the UK airport police are issued with the same loadout. but the only difference is the uniforms - and the fact we make being armed to the back teeth look good)


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 3, 2011)

I've made spring loaded stuff that could take an eye out or two.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 3, 2011)

can i join i like top gear thats british


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 3, 2011)

cdawall said:


> can i join i like top gear thats british



Get outa here yanky *shakes fist* 


I'm sure no one cares, aslong as you fit in.

Don't worry there will be plenty of peer pressure : ] * sinister laugher*


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 3, 2011)

cdawall said:


> can i join i like top gear thats british



No offence but no.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 3, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> No offence but no.



But his great-great-granduncle/cousin twice removed etcetcetc. might have been a Brit!  We should not discriminate just because he lives in some hippy country called America.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 3, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> But his great-great-granduncle/cousin twice removed etcetcetc. might have been a Brit!  We should not discriminate just because he lives in some hippy country called America.



What would be the point of having a UK club if people from all over the world are able to join? Defeats the point.

I'm not trying to be malicious I'm just stated that I think it's a dumb move to allow others that aren't from or in the UK... in.

I'm not going to be joining from US members club because I want to visit America.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 3, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> What would be the point of having a UK club if people from all over the world are able to join? Defeats the point.



You have got a point there. 

But still, if someone understands the British culture, knows the difference between Foster and Fuller, spells colo*u*r and thinks driving on the left is the "right" way, I don't see how we can reject him/her.


----------



## claylomax (Mar 3, 2011)

So what are the requirements then? I don't have a tatto on my arm and don't drive a white van at work.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 3, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> ... still, if someone understands the British culture, knows the difference between Foster and Fuller, spells colo*u*r and thinks driving on the left is the "right" way, I don't see how we can reject him/her.



I can.



claylomax said:


> So what are the requirements then? I don't have a *tattoo* on my arm and don't drive a white van at work.



Requirements for what, joining the group? It states them on the first page.


----------



## KieX (Mar 3, 2011)

Hmm.. this sounds like a case for Ian Foot!


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 3, 2011)

I just did it...

i7 2600k OEM




Asus P8P67 Pro B3




Corsair Vengeance 16GB 1600Mhz CL9 DDR3


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 3, 2011)

16GB? You encode video alot? lol

Nice setup however, *waits for benchmarks*


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 3, 2011)

I hope I get a good chip and my TRUE is enough to overclock it well.

Total noob to Sandbridge overclocking, its just different. Doesn't look too hard though.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 3, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I've made spring loaded stuff that could take an eye out or two.



Thats great but if it wont take your head off in one shot at 600m it's not much good to me


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 3, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> I hope I get a good chip and my TRUE is enough to overclock it well.
> 
> Total noob to Sandbridge overclocking, its just different. Doesn't look too hard though.



How much d'you end up spending?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 3, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> But his great-great-granduncle/cousin twice removed etcetcetc. might have been a Brit!  We should not discriminate just because he lives in some hippy country called America.



Well his Great - great grand Uncle & Cousin can join then


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 3, 2011)

£560 

Not too bad for that.

New system gonna look like this:

Processor: Intel Core i7 2600k

CPU cooler: Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme with Noctua NF-P12

Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB 1600Mhz CL9 DDR3

Hard Drive: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB

Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX470

Monitor: BenQ FP92W (DVI)

Sound Card: ASUS Xonar Essence ST with HA5000

Speakers/Headphones: Audio Technica ATH-AD1000PRM

Keyboard: Microsoft/Razer Reclusa

Mouse: Razer Deathadder

Mouse Surface: Rocacat Sota

Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit

Motherboard: Asus P8P67 Pro B3

Case: Fractal Design Define R3 - 2 x Noctua NF-P12 @ intake, 1 x Noctua NF-S12B FLX exhaust

PSU: Antec Signature 650W PSU


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 3, 2011)

My i7 cost me £360 IIRC. New prices are highhh.

You better get some use out of it! I wanna see 6GHz!


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 3, 2011)

No way yours is costing you only £360 brand new. 

950 is pretty much the same price as i7 Sandy on most etailer. Pretty stupid I must say.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 3, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I wanna see 6GHz!



impossible. Probably 4.6-4.8Ghz at the most (and thats 4.8-4.9 if your extremely lucky)


----------



## qubit (Mar 3, 2011)

I get a really good overclock from E8500. It _really_ shifts!  Check out my system specs!


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 3, 2011)

qubit said:


> I get a really good overclock from E8500. It _really_ shifts!  Check out my system specs!



Prime95, CPU-Z or it never happened. xD


----------



## qubit (Mar 3, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> Prime95, CPU-Z or it never happened. xD



Well actually, it did and it didn't... and it did... You see, me and my PC live in our quantum world where _anything_ could happen.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> impossible. Probably 4.6-4.8Ghz at the most (and thats 4.8-4.9 if your extremely lucky)



I don't care, i wanna see it! 

LN2 please.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 3, 2011)

Tatty, If you ever capture an attack chopper from Afganistan. let me know (i see you lurking)


----------



## qubit (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh god there's no post count here.  I feel like I'm in the twilight zone (cue music).


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Tatty, If you ever capture an attack chopper from Afganistan. let me know (i see you lurking)



Thankfully, the Taliban don't have any of them.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 3, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I can.



We shall leave all the application process to you then



Tatty_One said:


> Unfortunately, the Taliban don't have any of them.



Fixed


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 3, 2011)

Boys, i need a new card, what do i get?

£150 +


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 3, 2011)

ARGH! I hate being a greedy hardware addict. I'd love to be able to hit 4GHz with my Q9550 but it just isn't going to happen. I might be really sneaky and get myself one of these...


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 3, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Boys, i need a new card, what do i get?
> 
> £150 +



GTX470 you sold me. I'll swap.  

Why not 6950?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 3, 2011)

The 5870 is sold, so i need to order a card today, for tomorrow.

6950 is a good one. The GTX480 is £190 till 1pm on Scan, then there's some new deals.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 3, 2011)

Is it a wise idea or not to sell  my 860 rig and go to sandybridge, I couldn't afford the 2600, so 2500k it will be (no HT) is it still going to be a worthwhile upgrade?


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 3, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Is it a wise idea or not to sell  my 860 rig and go to sandybridge, I couldn't afford the 2600, so 2500k it will be (no HT) is it still going to be a worthwhile upgrade?



IMO no, you are pretty much paying for nearly 0 gain. You need new CPU, mobo which is not really cheap.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 3, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Boys, i need a new card, what do i get?
> 
> £150 +



I heard Amazon's Visa card is good



NdMk2o1o said:


> Is it a wise idea or not to sell  my 860 rig and go to sandybridge, I couldn't afford the 2600, so 2500k it will be (no HT) is it still going to be a worthwhile upgrade?



You just got your 860 a few months ago (or even less than that), and its still extremely powerful. No point upgrading if you cannot notice the difference =.="


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 3, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I heard Amazon's Visa card is good



I hate you.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 3, 2011)

nVidia GTX480 - £195
nVidia GTX560 - £196
nVidia GTX570 - £264
ATi HD6850 - £145
ATi HD6870 - £169
ATi HD6950 - £212
ATi HD6970 - £270

What do i gets...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 3, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I heard Amazon's Visa card is good



I heard is wasnt very good - unless that isnt the card youre talking about.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 3, 2011)

*le dice roll*
4. 

6950 it is!


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 3, 2011)

6950 and 560 are great cards for their price.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 3, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> 6950 and 560 are great cards for their price.



the problem with current high end 6xxx series AMD cards (anything above a 6870) is they take more of a hit when AA is cranked up compared to Nvidia current line up.

But i suppose all it takes is a few driver tweaks to iron that problem out


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm leaning toward the 560 atm..

Scan ain't updated their Today Only


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 3, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> nVidia GTX480 - £195
> nVidia GTX560 - £196
> nVidia GTX570 - £264
> ATi HD6850 - £145
> ...



I would maybe consider a 470 OC for 179.99 or a 570 for 257.99 here,....

http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials...wcm9kdWN0c1BlclBhZ2U9MTAmcF9zdHlsZT1kZXRhaWwm

or a nice 6870 graded (still with 1 years warranty) for 149.99 here.......

http://www.videocardshop.co.uk/view...op.co.uk/search.aspx?sub=Radeon+HD6000+Series


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 3, 2011)

I get free delivery at Scan, not Aria, so i'd rather buy there, unless...

Also, I've owned a GTX470, i want something nice and new.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 3, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> IMO no, you are pretty much paying for nearly 0 gain. You need new CPU, mobo which is not really cheap.





Fourstaff said:


> I heard Amazon's Visa card is good
> 
> 
> 
> You just got your 860 a few months ago (or even less than that), and its still extremely powerful. No point upgrading if you cannot notice the difference =.="



I got it like 2 weeks ago 

Yes but if I can upgrade without paying towards it ? only thing is I might have to sacrifice 4gb ram, a smaller SSD (60gb vs90gb) and storm scout case opposed to my sniper. Again I think I can do this without paying anything towards the build and might even be able to go HD 6850 crossifre


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 3, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I get free delivery at Scan, not Aria, so i'd rather buy there, unless...
> 
> Also, I've owned a GTX470, i want something nice and new.



How? >;


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 3, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I get free delivery at Scan, not Aria, so i'd rather buy there, unless...
> 
> Also, I've owned a GTX470, i want something nice and new.



What about a new GTX560? My friend is selling his for £170 I think. He's only ever on OcUK forums & he's put it up on there but I'll ask if he still has it.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 3, 2011)

*taps nose*

It works out £3 cheaper for me to buy a 570 from Scan.

@Innocent, if it's reference and he can post today, i'm interested.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 3, 2011)

MoonPig said:
			
		

> @Innocent, if it's reference and he can post today, i'm interested.



Yeah reference 560 by Gainward. I'll text him now, he might not reply due to work et al.


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 3, 2011)

Just done a Heavens bench on my current setup. xD 

I wonder how will it compare with my upcoming i7.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 3, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I got it like 2 weeks ago
> 
> Yes but if I can upgrade without paying towards it ? only thing is I might have to sacrifice 4gb ram, a smaller SSD (60gb vs90gb) and storm scout case opposed to my sniper. Again I think I can do this without paying anything towards the build and might even be able to go HD 6850 crossifre



Becomes much harder to choose, but I would not downgrade on case. the rest I can swallow. 



MoonPig said:


> i want something nice and new.



Listen to your AdviceDog and get a Mac  Seriously, don't bother getting a new graphics card yet, unless you want to sell your current one.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 3, 2011)

Hmm.. take it he can't post today then.

Looking at it, the 560 and 480 are the same price, yet the 480 is 18% (IIRC) better... hmm


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 3, 2011)

But 480 is louder and hotter, if you care about that.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 3, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Hmm.. take it he can't post today then.



He's at work, I'll shout up when I get a reply.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 3, 2011)

True, but it is damn powerful, haha


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 3, 2011)

YES! Today has been updated.

GTX570 (reference)  and MSI OC Edition) for £252 posted


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 3, 2011)

I've ordered the GTX570 

Also, still no word for 'watercooled'.

Anyone want this PS3 for cheap. I've read of them working if you reseat the TIM. If he doesn't reply i'll either try myself or sell it on for damn cheap.

Also, triple post = pure win


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 3, 2011)

One question, if you goes from non RAID to RAID 0, do you need to reinstall Windows?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 3, 2011)

Even if I took a image of my old drive put it in a 2TB F4, RAID 0 two F3 (new and old) and put image back on the raid volume?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry. 

Even so, i'd rather have a nice fresh install. Always better


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 3, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Sorry.
> 
> Even so, i'd rather have a nice fresh install. Always better



True that. Gonna backup my old OS and everything, and gonna go fresh on the RAID.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 3, 2011)

Good man, get me some before and after benchmarks please 

Also, what stripe you doing?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 3, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I've ordered the GTX570



>.<

D'OH!

Was going to introduce to my friend tonight so you could discuss the 560. Nevermind.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry, i needed the card by tomorrow.

I may still be interested, if it's still for sale, so don't get annoyed with me you


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 3, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Good man, get me some before and after benchmarks please
> 
> Also, what stripe you doing?



No idea. 64KB is a good size?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 3, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Sorry, i needed the card by tomorrow.
> 
> I may still be interested, if it's still for sale, so don't get annoyed with me you



A'ight, I can introduce you to him on Steam at some point.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 3, 2011)

So formal 

@Ra970r, sounds good. Considered experimenting? Try afew different ones?


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 3, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> So formal
> 
> @Ra970r, sounds good. Considered experimenting? Try afew different ones?



Not that sure I have that much time trying so many different combos.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 3, 2011)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. I _hate_ ringing HP - they suck... _hard!_


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 3, 2011)

the only thing i like about HP is the sauce. goes great in a bacon sarnie. thats the only kinda HP i like


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 3, 2011)

Grrr Scan. I bought the GTX570 at 2:30pm, instant paypal payment. Still ain't got a dispatched email


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 3, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Grrr Scan. I bought the GTX570 at 2:30pm, instant paypal payment. Still ain't got a dispatched email



AFAIK, they do all the e-mails at once when the courier's picked up today's orders. Probably getting loaded up into a van as we speak.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 3, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> But his great-great-granduncle/cousin twice removed etcetcetc. might have been a Brit!  We should not discriminate just because he lives in some hippy country called America.



i have no british family lol they are slovak and german. i almost got stationed in the uk so i figured i would see what its like


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 3, 2011)

Best be, sadface, if it doesn't get loaded tonight, it'll come on Monday... no comp till Monday? NAWWWW


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 3, 2011)

cdawall said:


> i have no british family lol they are slovak and german. i almost got stationed in the uk so i figured i would see what its like



dont make me have to call immigration!!


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 3, 2011)

YUS! GTX570 is posted. Happy days.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> dont make me have to call immigration!!



Nice troll, but both Slovakia and Germany is in EU


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 3, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Nice troll, but both Slovakia and Germany is in EU



F U!!! you can talk! youre a student here from Taiwan!! gtfo!!!  (im only joking)


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> F U!!! you can talk! youre a student here from Taiwan!! gtfo!!!  (im only joking)



Says the BBC  I am not a Taiwanese, btw


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 3, 2011)

I take it there isn't a US TPU clubhouse then?

Just looked, can't find one.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 3, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Says the BBC  I am not a Taiwanese, btw



if you are not then what are you??? and DONT say chinese.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 3, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I take it there isn't a US TPU clubhouse then?
> 
> Just looked, can't find one.



the way i see it....TPU *IS* the USA TPU club house - we are just minority shareholders in this dominion ---bluechip seat holders if you will


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 3, 2011)

Yorkshire, period.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 3, 2011)

we should form a Union and demand that W1zzard give us brits a small section of the forum!!!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> we should form a Union and demand that W1zzard give us brits a small section of the forum!!!



We have one 

It's called The UK TPU Clubhouse 

On another note getting a new car next week, well used so not new but new to me  Citroen Xsara 2.0 HDi


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 3, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> We have one
> 
> It's called The UK TPU Clubhouse
> 
> On another note getting a new car next week, well used so not new but new to me  Citroen Xsara 2.0 HDi



you dont want one of them peices of shite - their only good for scrap metal.

What you want is one of these







-- a real mans car, Im sure Tatty can hook you up


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> if you are not then what are you??? and DONT say chinese.



Hmm, Brit?  If I say that I'm from somewhere else I might just get kicked out of the clubhouse 



NdMk2o1o said:


> On another note getting a new car next week ... Citroen ...



French?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 3, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Hmm, Brit?  If I say that I'm from somewhere else I might just get kicked out of the clubhouse
> 
> 
> 
> French?



HA!!! I knew it, youre from somewhere else!!


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> HA!!! I knew it, youre from somewhere else!!



Of course you know it, I was from somewhere else, but I moved to London for studiez! Well, at least that's what I told immigration  

Honestly, I didn't know that I will be accepted into the clubhouse, and they (whoever accepted me at that time) said its ok so long as I stay in UK, pay my taxes and understand English (not American).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 3, 2011)

If you're here then we might aswell let cdawall join aswell


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 3, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Hmm, Brit?  If I say that I'm from somewhere else I might just get kicked out of the clubhouse
> 
> 
> 
> French?



I could have gone British and bought a *cough* Rover  lol 
It should be fine, is a nice solid diesel engine (I hope)


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If you're here then we might aswell let cdawall join aswell



Well, but cdawall is not in Britain...



NdMk2o1o said:


> I could have gone British and bought a *cough* Rover  lol
> It should be fine, is a nice solid diesel engine (I hope)



*Cough* Gentlemen drive Jaguars *Cough*

Edit: Jaguar is Indian. Opps


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 3, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> *Cough* Gentlemen drive Jaguar *Cough*



Pfft No one I know can afford a Jaguar, and you are wrong, gentlemen drive Aston Martins


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 3, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Pfft No one I know can afford a Jaguar, and you are wrong, gentlemen drive Aston Martins



I'm a gentleman and I drive a Jaguar


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 3, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> It should be fine, is a nice solid diesel engine (I hope)



Don't lost faith in the diesel mate, treated right you'll see 150,000 miles out of it eeeasy. I've seen 8-year old diesels with 250,000 on the clock sell.
Treat her right, and she'll treat you right. Rig up a dyson in the footwell and she'll treat you *proper* right


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 3, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I'm a gentleman and I drive a Jaguar



please say its the new XJ you drive


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> please say its the new XJ you drive



No, sadly it's this one...........................


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> please say its the new XJ you drive



He doesn't. He drives a taxi. I've seen him.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 3, 2011)

If i drive a peugeot 206 does that make me british/asian/french???


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 4, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> If i drive a peugeot 206 does that make me british/asian/french???



That depends, does it have a "GB" sticker on it?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 4, 2011)

who remembers the days when GMTV used to broardcast great cartoons like super mario brothers & sonic the Hedgechog?

I cried when uncle chuck got robotasized


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 4, 2011)

Anyone want Farcry2? I might get that offer on Steam, but i already own FC2.. so AFAIK i'll be able to gift a copy.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 4, 2011)

YES MEMEMEMEME!
*Checks his laptop specs* 
Actually, I should not be bothered >.>


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah i'm british can i join the club?
Moonpig i bought the same pack 
And would you like to play some CSS, L4D1&2 and any other games we have in common ??


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 4, 2011)

Sure, add me on Steam. _moonpig_


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 4, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> If i drive a peugeot 206 does that make me british/asian/french???



No...... just skint.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 4, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> Yeah i'm british can i join the club?
> Moonpig i bought the same pack
> And would you like to play some CSS, L4D1&2 and any other games we have in common ??



As you don't live in the UK, a member will have to conduct a Citizenship test with you first, as FreedomEclipse is of Chinease decent he is best placed to conduct this technical procedure, he will report back his finding to the club for consideration


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 4, 2011)

Can I join too....we are part of the UK after all


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 4, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> Can I join too....we are part of the UK after all



Heeey, how you doing Oily?



Tatty_One said:


> As you don't live in the UK, a member will have to conduct a Citizenship test with you first, as FreedomEclipse is of Chinease decent he is best placed to conduct this technical procedure, he will report back his finding to the club for consideration



It's okay Indigo, you've just got to eat full English breakfast!!!


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 4, 2011)

Glad it's the weekend mate

EDIT:





scaminatrix said:


> It's okay Indigo, you've just got to eat full *Ulster Fry*



Fixed ....


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 4, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> Glad it's the weekend mate



I know that one mate. I've just remembered about that RAM - my mate was supposed to drop me the money off - I'll give him a bell.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 4, 2011)

No worries, just PM me when your ready, there's no rush anyway

Going for a few beer so wont see my mate till later anyway.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 4, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> No worries, just PM me when your ready, there's no rush anyway
> 
> Going for a few beer so wont see my mate till later anyway.



Cheers man, just rung him he didn't answer, must be at work. 

Have a good one mate, and have a drink for me, I'll be sober  !!


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 4, 2011)

No worries, will have a few for you too, I'll be drunk  !!


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 4, 2011)

Oily and Indigo added.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 4, 2011)

dying for a piss while youre on the bus for a 20-45min journey with a LOT of screaming school kids is a baaaaaaaaad mix......

as soon as i got home i almost ripped my jeans trying to get the zipper down so i could take a leak. best 5min piss ive ever had


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> dying for a piss while youre on the bus for a 20-45min journey with a LOT of screaming school kids is a baaaaaaaaad mix......
> 
> as soon as i got home i almost ripped my jeans trying to get the zipper down so i could take a leak. best 5min piss ive ever had



Thanks for that.

I might as well join in, I've had an itchy sphincter all day, guess it wasn't as a clean a break as I first thought.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 4, 2011)

If my dad wasnt already cookin dinner anyway i would have gone out on the bike. nice day for it


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 4, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> As you don't live in the UK ... conduct a Citizenship test ... FreedomEclipse ... best placed to conduct this technical procedure ...





FreedomEclipse said:


> ... best 5min piss ive ever had





Tatty_One said:


> Oily and Indigo added.



 I don't even want to ask what the test was, just that I feel lucky to be in the club without needing to do the test.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 4, 2011)

What... i had to do it. Why you so special?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 4, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I don't even want to ask what the test was, just that I feel lucky to be in the club without needing to do the test.



Preperation H my friend - all new comers must bet vetted for


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 4, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> What... i had to do it. Why you so special?



As you can see I am a fruit with a face. Obviously I am special 



FreedomEclipse said:


> Preperation H my friend - all new comers must bet vetted for



Ah, but Tatty's condition only applies to people not living in UK  unless there are new citizenship tests.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 4, 2011)

I had two tests though, the one with Freedom, then the better 2nd one that involved Tatty's two lovely darlings. Ahhh memories.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 4, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I had two tests though, the one with Freedom, then the better 2nd one that involved Tatty's two lovely Staffordshire Bull terriers. Ahhh memories.



Amended


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 4, 2011)

Editing user posts now are we! SHAME ON YOU!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 4, 2011)

Tatty!! Release the hounds!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 4, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Editing user posts now are we! SHAME ON YOU!



Well behave then!  I spose I could have just deleted it lol


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 4, 2011)

Deleting it will never silence my passion!


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 4, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Deleting it will never silence my passion!



Silence is the easy bit, it only takes the press of a button in your profile


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 4, 2011)

I'd happily take an infraction or two for what i'm planning


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 4, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I'd happily take an infraction or two for what i'm planning



Stealing Tattys Jaguar XF is a criminal offense. Surely worth more then 2 infractions??


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 4, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I'd happily take an infraction or two for what i'm planning



What are you planning? Bitcoin Botnet?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 4, 2011)

Is that the southern slang for 'you know what'?


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 4, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Is that the southern slang for 'you know what'?



Damn!! I had you confused with panther for a sec!!
Joke doesn't work now 

Southern slang for you know what is "2 in the pink, 1 in the stink". It's fun, just wash your hands after.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 4, 2011)

Anyone you bum'eads play ArmA II? Also, this made me chuckle today...


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 4, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Anyone you bum'eads play ArmA II? Also, this made me chuckle today...



I tried, I couldn't get into it, it's waaaaay too much of (what I think they call) a simulator. IMO It's annoying, difficult, and will no doubt push your system to the max. And I didn't even finish the Training level 

EDIT: Got a funny screenie though; the guy looks like me from the side!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Stealing Tattys Jaguar XF is a criminal offense. Surely worth more then 2 infractions??



I dont need to do 2? ..... 25 points = 1 infraction = permaban, 15 points = 1 infraction = no posting rights for a specified period that I choose, I dont play around wiv lill 5 pointers ffs..... too much effort, unless I like the member of course, but that rules out the Piggy.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 4, 2011)

sure would be nice to go for a ride in it sometime though


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 4, 2011)

Only reason why i don't live in england is because my father is posted to Cyprus
Very important shit he does for our country 
Thanks for adding me


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 4, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> Only reason why i don't live in england is because my father is posted to Cyprus
> Very important shit he does for our country
> Thanks for adding me



you should be happy - Greek women are FINE! Id take a Greek woman over an english one any day.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah you say that but some are just horrific i mean its a let down 
During the summer its like all the babes have came out of hibernation lol
Which is good


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 4, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> Only reason why i don't live in england is because my father is posted to Cyprus
> Very important shit he does for our country
> Thanks for adding me



Your definatly in if your the son of a serviceman..... how long has he been in.... I did almost 28 years.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 4, 2011)

He has just started his 23th year and has been given a 8year extention so he can leave in 2019


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 4, 2011)

i'd be honoured if i was awarded one of Tatty's 25point infractions. lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 4, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> i'd be honoured if i was awarded one of Tatty's 25point infractions. lol.



the moment you said that - the only thing that went through my head was the song  "hit me with your rhythem stick, Hit meh! hit meh!"


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 4, 2011)

Now you've got it in my head. Thanks.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 4, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Now you've got it in my head. Thanks.



your welcome. 

Its a great song


----------



## KieX (Mar 4, 2011)

I am doing sweet F.A. tomorrow. Anyone in London want go get some drinks? Hear there's some pretty good pubs down Fleet street.

Also, with Sandybridge out and Bulldozer on the way, you reckon there's much chance I'll get my Rampage 3 Extreme sold on here?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 4, 2011)

I do, if not, i'll pop it on OCN for you, for old times sake.

Also, wish i was in London, i'd come for drink


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 4, 2011)

KieX said:


> I am doing sweet F.A. tomorrow. Anyone in London want go get some drinks? Hear there's some pretty good pubs down Fleet street.
> 
> Also, with Sandybridge out and Bulldozer on the way, you reckon there's much chance I'll get my Rampage 3 Extreme sold on here?



I would but unforunately i dont have the money to spare at the moment. Im going go carting this sunday then paintballing the sunday after and i need every penny


----------



## KieX (Mar 4, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I do, if not, i'll pop it on OCN for you, for old times sake.
> 
> Also, wish i was in London, i'd come for drink



That'd be ace. I'll get on Steam sometime



FreedomEclipse said:


> I would but unforunately i dont have the money to spare at the moment. Im going go carting this sunday then paintballing the sunday after and i need every penny



I can't drink on my own, I'm sure I can cover this day's round until you get money


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 4, 2011)

If we can grab a few more UK members to join us, i'l come out for a bit


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 4, 2011)

Some one either pay for me a ticket down and back, or accommodate me for afew nights and i'll come down for a visit


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 4, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Some one either pay for me a ticket down and back, or accommodate me for afew nights and i'll come down for a visit



Same here - but you'll also need a shed for me to chuck the kids in for the night...


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm 5" 9', so a small space will do fine for me


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 4, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I'm 5" 9', so a small space will do fine for me



I am also 5' 9", coincidence?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 4, 2011)

That two people are a common size? YES!!! OH MY GOD.

If thats not enough for one of you to house me for a weekend, i don't know what is.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 4, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> That two people are a common size? YES!!! OH MY GOD.
> 
> If thats not enough for one of you to house me for a weekend, i don't know what is.



Two people, yes, but *I'm also 5 9* so obviously, me Moonpig and Fourstaff are the same person.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 4, 2011)

Don't tell them scam!

Gawd! Look what you've done.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 4, 2011)

We're much easier to accomodate when we're one...


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 4, 2011)

Good idea, if we trick them now, they'll let us sleep at theirs!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 4, 2011)

Im about 6ft/6ft1 - short arses gtfo!!


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im about 6ft/6ft1 - short arses gtfo!!



Na man short people will rule the world! Maybe.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 4, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I am also 5' 9", coincidence?



me too...


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 4, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> me too...



I feel a 5' 9" Clubhouse coming on...


----------



## KieX (Mar 4, 2011)

Meh, I'm 5' 7". But considering my parents are both pint sized I'm happy with that height.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 4, 2011)

KieX said:


> Meh, I'm 5' 7". But considering my parents are both pint sized I'm happy with that height.



Im chinese - were are supposed to be small Im one of the tallest out of something like 5 or 6 generations which is cool


----------



## KieX (Mar 5, 2011)

For sure. Back in Spain I'm like a giant.

EDIT: Spanish parents/family/passport.. but born in london. Spanish londoner I suppose is the correct term


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 5, 2011)

Haha i must be one of the tallest then i'm 6foot5


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm 6 foot, not doing badly in the ole' height game.


*edit*

I'd of come for drinking, but I'm working instead.

: [


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 5, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I feel a 5' 9" Clubhouse coming on...



The UK 5'9 Clubhouse


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 5, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> The UK 5'9 Clubhouse



Impossible...... I am 5' 10".


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 5, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Impossible...... I am 5' 10".



Ok ok  
The UK Sub 6' Clubhouse


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 5, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Impossible...... I am 5' 10".



Looks like we need to slice the top of your head off


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 5, 2011)

WOOHOO! OFFER from King's


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 5, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> WOOHOO! OFFER from King's



Nice, but not close enough


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 5, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Nice, but not close enough



i got rejected from imperial a few days ago even with my A*A*A predictions and flawless PS, nobody I know has an offer from them....


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 5, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> i got rejected from imperial a few days ago even with my A*A*A predictions and flawless PS, nobody I know has an offer from them....



Sorry to hear that, Imperial is being a dick this past few months. I think they are only after foreigner's money :shadedshu. Ah well, at least your uni life will be much better than mine, so don't worry too much.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 5, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> i got rejected from imperial a few days ago even with my A*A*A predictions and flawless PS, nobody I know has an offer from them....



The imperials lost the the rebel alliance anyway so it wasn't a good choice.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 5, 2011)

Tatty ain't 5' 10". He's lying to make himself sound more impressive!

Your 5' 9" and you know you are.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 5, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Tatty ain't 5' 10". He's lying to make himself sound more impressive!
> 
> Your 5' 9" and you know you are.



I used to be at 17..... just wait a couple of years and I will be back down to 5'9" as they say once you get older you start shrinking, worrying if you are a midget to start with.


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh dear.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll give it afew years till the UK Meetup then, just so i don't seem short.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 5, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I used to be at 17..... just wait a couple of years and I will be back down to 5'9" as they say once you get older you start shrinking, worrying if you are a midget to start with.



you know what it really is?? Its 28 years of carrying a 50-70kg bergen on your back and climbing up terrain that would make a Landrover cry tears of dred that has compressed your spine and made you shorter. I can manage 20-25kg on each arm but only short distances. 70kg and id be crawling


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 5, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I tried, I couldn't get into it, it's waaaaay too much of (what I think they call) a simulator. IMO It's annoying, difficult, and will no doubt push your system to the max. And I didn't even finish the Training level
> 
> EDIT: Got a funny screenie though; the guy looks like me from the side!!



^^

Shame. I love it, especially when you're playing with a whole group of mates. If you ever fancy giving it another go just give me a shout and I'll send you access our Mumble details.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 5, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> ^^
> 
> Shame. I love it, especially when you're playing with a whole group of mates. If you ever fancy giving it another go just give me a shout and I'll send you access our Mumble details.



Cheers man, yea I might do, just haven't got the time anymore. I got through Black Ops, but I'm dreading installing New Vegas; Fallout 3 kept me in my room for weeks! I get addicted to things easy....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 5, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Anyone you bum'eads play ArmA II? Also, this made me chuckle today...



Ive been looking for something new to play since all my fave servers on BC2 are gone. BF2 doesnt work with my pc anymore for some reason - so i cant play that. and BF3 is just too long away just yet and i need something to play NOW


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive been looking for something new to play since all my fave servers on BC2 are gone. BF2 doesnt work with my pc anymore for some reason - so i cant play that. and BF3 is just too long away just yet and i need something to play NOW



Rainbow 6 vegas 2 is amamzingly fun to play


----------



## KieX (Mar 5, 2011)

It's freezing outside! I knew the sun yesterday was just too good to be true.

If you haven't played it already you can play Mass Effect 1/2. Going to try find my saved files and pick up on the action.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 5, 2011)

Aah, a timeless classic! Some of the best stuff to ever hit youtube.
Lazyboy - Underwear Goes Inside The Pants (Official Music Video)


----------



## Gas2100 (Mar 6, 2011)

ill join the club, Guildford Surrey area


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 6, 2011)

Gas2100 said:


> ill join the club, Guildford Surrey area



Added


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 6, 2011)

Just got back from go karting and my arms are like jelly. Steering was HEAVY, and the ground was rough and not level and it had too many sharp turns.  but yeah - 160cc with about top speed of 40mph. the ground wasnt so great for grip either, i could have drifted around corners like a boss (i am chinese after all - or was that supposed to be japanese...?) but the karts didnt have the power for that and the track was too narrow.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 7, 2011)

One thing, Brian Cox is awesome.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> One thing, Brian Cox is awesome.



Bourne Identity?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 7, 2011)

No


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 7, 2011)

Man that photo's scary!


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 7, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Man that photo's scary



Which photo?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2011)

I was bored so i orderd some Tarot cards -_-


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 7, 2011)

Im bored, and i think i've bricked my HTC.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm bored also.

No gaming : [


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 7, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Im bored, and i think i've bricked my HTC.



>.<

Head over to XDA Dev's.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 7, 2011)

Already got a post there. I flased to a 2.3 Rom and it seems to be hanging on boot (or taking it's sweet time).

Can't flash HBOOT or RADIO for some reason too.... :/


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 7, 2011)

>.<

That's just unfortunate. As I have a Galaxy S I wouldn't know where to start with an HTC phone. Sorry Pig.


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 7, 2011)

Mmm custom lockscreen.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 7, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> Which photo?



The upside-down-face:



MoonPig said:


> http://www.neonbubble.com/neonimg/1/brian1.jpg



Freeeeaky!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2011)

nice bit of sunshine out in london  i was gonna take the bike out for a run but mum has used it to dry her bloody clothes (bitch....)


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> nice bit of sunshine out in london  i was gonna take the bike out for a run but mum has used it to dry her bloody clothes (bitch....)



Sounds like something my other half would do - I swear she hides my shoes so I can't go out...


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 7, 2011)

Yea, we got some nice sun here too. Still abit nippy, but it's picking up.

C'mon Global Warming


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 7, 2011)

Mate I don't even remember a summer last year (I'm down by the coast so it's always cold!) I think we only got the boats out once or twice. If it's like that again this year, I'm moving!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Mate I don't even remember a summer last year (I'm down by the coast so it's always cold!) I think we only got the boats out once or twice. If it's like that again this year, I'm moving!!!



Come to London!! we have an all you can bash banker gala


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 7, 2011)

House me and i will.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 7, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> The upside-down-face:
> 
> 
> 
> Freeeeaky!!!



whilst at collage i couldn't see it but now i know but thanks anyway.

And for the weather in cyprus its great it rained today but damn straight after it was like 25 degrees lol


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Come to London!! we have an all you can bash banker gala



Bash banker gala? Man I'm so out of touch even with my OWN culture!
Is it beating the f*ck outta Barclays employees and stealing their shoes?



IndigoGoose said:


> whilst at collage i couldn't see it but now i know but thanks anyway.
> 
> And for the weather in cyprus its great it rained today but damn straight after it was like 25 degrees lol



25 degrees? Now THAT'S real weather!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> House me and i will.



pay rent and your welcome to stay


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 7, 2011)

price?


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 7, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Bash banker gala? Man I'm so out of touch even with my OWN culture!
> Is it beating the f*ck outta Barclays employees and stealing their shoes?
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but in the summer it was horrible last year 55degrees


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> price?


are you serious about coming down? lol


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 7, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> Yeah but in the summer it was horrible last year 55degrees



I know where I'm going on holiday then!


Freedom, is there any news from ebuyer? Money hasn't gone into Paypal yet; but it'll be in there sometime this week so I'll order that thingymajig.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2011)

no news yet sorry


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 7, 2011)

Yokeley Dokeley


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2011)

if i have no news by thursday, I will chase it up


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 7, 2011)

I'll come down sometime in the future, but i want everyone out if i do!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 7, 2011)

I would be up for meeting everyone at some point....If you can handle an old guy tagging along and drinking you all under the table (31 yrs young)


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 7, 2011)

YOU OLD MAN!! 

I'm 18..


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 7, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> YOU OLD MAN!!
> 
> I'm 18..



Ah but I am 5ft 11  

18 yrs old huh, I remember being that age it was great, living off rations......not so good


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2011)

im 25 - and feeling it  I sorta miss the days when i had ADHD - Silly amounts of energy. but i didnt know how to control it so i beat a lot of people up


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> im 25 - and feeling it  I sorta miss the days when i had ADHD - Silly amounts of energy. but i didnt know how to control it so i beat a lot of people up



I just had lots of sex


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I just had lots of sex



I was about 4-10 about that time so i dont think that would be possible


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I was about 4-10 about that time so i dont think that would be possible



No, you just didn't try hard enough.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2011)

try hard enough doing what? trying to get laid between the ages of 4-10?? what kind of sick people are we?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I was about 4-10 about that time so i dont think that would be possible



 Have you ever watched Jeremy Kyle?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Have you ever watched Jeremy Kyle?



are you trying to say that Im that fucked in the head?  I didnt grow up on some rundown housing estate  and my mother wasnt under the age of 16 when she had me


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 7, 2011)

GOT A F****** REJECTION NOW AN INTERVIEW FROM UCL!!!!
im soooooooo scared!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> GOT A F****** REJECTION NOW AN INTERVIEW FROM UCL!!!!
> im soooooooo scared!



Get in there and say you like frat parties. and pot smoking should be legalised - you should get a place like a boss


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 7, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I just had lots of sex



Yes but shagging your mouse is hardly the real thing!


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Get in there and say you like frat parties. and pot smoking should be legalised - you should get a place like a boss



Thanks for the advice bro 



Tatty_One said:


> Yes but shagging your mouse is hardly the real thing!



Thanks for the sensoring


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 7, 2011)

hello all someone say pot??


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 7, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> hello all someone say pot??



you UKer? if not im calling Ian Foot


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 7, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> if not im calling Ian Foot


lol yeh uk mcr


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 7, 2011)

where are you from??


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 7, 2011)

manchester oop north n that where its cold er


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 7, 2011)

excellent, welcome to the brotherhood!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 7, 2011)

cheers fella ive been mullin round the forum a fair bit lately lol, nowt i wana play game wise? are you all mostly enthusiasts or that plus IT boffins


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 7, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> manchester oop *north* n that where its *cold* er



Then come up another 200 miles where I am and it's even colder.  Manchester...pfft...bloody tropical.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 7, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> Then come up another 200 miles where I am and it's even colder.  Manchester...pfft...bloody tropical.



check out africa


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 7, 2011)

I just have to say Africa and I burn.... No, I'm not ginger


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> are you all mostly enthusiasts or that plus IT boffins



well back at school I used to like setting things on fire. (i still do) but id rather light something that makes a big noise like a sorta 'PHWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE *pop*' 

----

we are a bit of everything. jack of all trades - master of fuck all


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> we are a bit of everything. jack of all trades - master of fuck all



ah im a seasoned demolissions expert myself though normally only indoor towers

come to think of it its been goin tooo well nowts blown ina bit


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 7, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Thanks for the advice bro
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the sensoring



Spies are watching


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 7, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Spies are watching



in that case id like to clarify i ment demolishing pc towers and was looking earlier for a pot for a plant though of the cheese plant variety not any other elegal kind


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 7, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Spies are watching



We all know who is the spy here


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 7, 2011)

im actually down in london on the week end visiting my brothers, near camden i think, but not nearly there yet so ive not found out exactly.

no offence but i cant be assed ive been putting off decorating my livin room that long ive got a homer stlye dent in the end of my bed from my arse and im fully skint till mnth end not good lol:shadedshu


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> im actually down in london on the week end visiting my brothers, near camden i think, but not nearly there yet so ive not found out exactly.
> 
> no offence but i cant be assed ive been putting off decorating my livin room that long ive got a homer stlye dent in the end of my bed from my arse and im fully skint till mnth end not good lol:shadedshu



ask your bro about this place in Camden called 'Cyber Dog' -- make him take you there. break his wrist if you have to - just make sure he takes you there (if you havent already been)


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ask your bro about this place in Camden called 'Cyber Dog' -- make him take you there. break his wrist if you have to - just make sure he takes you there (if you havent already been)



will do man, sounds loud i might well like it


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 7, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> manchester oop north n that where its cold er



Manchester? So you have 12 fingers?


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 7, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Manchester? So you have 12 fingers?



lolz


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 7, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Manchester? So you have 12 fingers?






Nice one oink oink


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 7, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> So you have 12 fingers?



NO do i fuck ....   we have hospitals and surgeons ya know

wakefields way more rural then old trafford n all come on


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 7, 2011)

haha, true. I'm in Crofton though, a Village outside of a Rural City... imagine that.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 7, 2011)

and please tell me the mac ref is a joke and your not a fanatic money waster


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, it's not a 'full' joke... hehe.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 7, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Well, it's not a 'full' joke... hehe.



It is a strangely hypnotising avatar though.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 7, 2011)

Nah it is. 

But if you want to make your PC faster, delete System32.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 7, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> But if you want to make your PC faster, delete System32.



is that a seriouse suggestion?? il do it im board enough!!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 8, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Is that a serious suggestion? I'll do it, I'm bored enough.



Fixed.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 8, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Fixed.



Exercising the title I see


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 8, 2011)

When & wherever I can. I need a f'ing cape! 

Oh yeah! 'appy Pancake Day everybody, how d'you bum'oles like 'em?


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 8, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> When & wherever I can. I need a f'ing cape!
> 
> Oh yeah! 'appy Pancake Day everybody, how d'you bum'oles like 'em?



Lemon and sugar all the way!!!


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 8, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Lemon and sugar all the way!!!



Hell yeah 
Although Maple syrup is good


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 8, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Lemon and sugar all the way!!!



I'll second that.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 8, 2011)

Someone else I know does jam on their pancakes. I've never tried it, sounds nice though.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 8, 2011)

I have to say it is quite tasty


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 8, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Someone else I know does jam on their pancakes. I've never tried it, sounds nice though.



Oooh no.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 8, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Oooh no.



No? Your avatar looks like he likes jam, looks like one of my kids after eating a jam sarnie!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 8, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> No? Your avatar looks like he likes jam, looks like one of my kids after eating a jam sarnie!



That's actually me at the 2nd Beach of the Dead in Brighton. It's blood, not jam. Zom G would have blood in his fleshcakes.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 8, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> That's actually me at the 2nd Beach of the Dead in Brighton. It's blood, not jam. Zom G would have blood in his fleshcakes.



Mate just imagine not knowing anything about it, waking up, looking out of your window and BAM! A beach full of zombies!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 8, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Mate just imagine not knowing anything about it, waking up, looking out of your window and BAM! A beach full of zombies!



Love it!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 8, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Love it!



it would be like shaun of the dead.

Id probably try make my way across country to tatty's for his AK (and hopefully a captured attack chopper in his shed - though he denies that he captured one - dont worry, I know a good mechanic who can get it working)


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> it would be like shaun of the dead.
> 
> Id probably try make my way across country to tatty's for his AK (and hopefully a captured attack chopper in his shed - though he denies that he captured one - dont worry, I know a good mechanic who can get it working)



It would be just like a film... no doubt one of us will mysteriously gain a camcorder along the way. One thing I want to know is - who gets the chick at the end?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 8, 2011)

28 days later?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 8, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> It would be just like a film... no doubt one of us will mysteriously gain a camcorder along the way. One thing I want to know is - who gets the chick at the end?



It can't be me as I already have one, or I'm already dead.

:/


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 28 days later?



What was that new one - where they're (coincidentally) trying to get to the chopper all the way through? The one with Danny Dyer. That was f*&^king shite.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 8, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> What was that new one - where they're (coincidentally) trying to get to the chopper all the way through? The one with Danny Dyer. That was f*&^king shite.



Severance maybe? Don't remember any chopper though.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 8, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> It can't be me as I already have one, or I'm already dead.
> 
> :/



Dead men can get girls - if Marley, Hicks or Hendrix came back from the dead - they wouldn't be able to keep the pussy away!



InnocentCriminal said:


> Severance maybe? Don't remember any chopper though.



That's it! Devil's Playground! I don't recommend it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 8, 2011)

I should get flying lessons i think


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I should get flying lessons i think



Na leave that for someone else - can't let paintball practice go to waste - you're sharpshooter...


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 8, 2011)

dont end up like this poor dude


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 8, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> dont end up like this poor dude
> 
> http://sharetv.org/images/come_fly_with_me_uk_2/cast/large/tommy.jpg



Aah, I remember the days when he was known as George Dawes!!!


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 8, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Aah, I remember the days when he was known as George Dawes!!!



both of them are truely legendary actually, my old maths teacher used to look a lot like David walliams...


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 8, 2011)

My new "PC" should be here in two days now.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 9, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> both of them are truely legendary actually, my old maths teacher used to look a lot like David walliams...



Ah man, my maths teacher looked like Lloyd Grossman!



Ra97oR said:


> My new "PC" should be here in two days now.



Oooh, whatcha getting?


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 9, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Oooh, whatcha getting?



*Flips back many pages*




Ra97oR said:


> I just did it...
> 
> i7 2600k OEM
> http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/7669/1383305a.jpg
> ...



Also bought another F3 1TB for RAID and F4 2TB for backup.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 9, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> *Flips back many pages*
> 
> Also bought another F3 1TB for RAID and F4 2TB for backup.





Smoking hot... Those vengeance are getting really popular.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive had about 4hrs sleep a night for the last 3days. Its starting to get to me


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive had about 4hrs sleep a night for the last 3days. Its starting to get to me



fun times ahead, exam results here....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 9, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> fun times ahead, exam results here....



If you pass - give me your address n i will send you out something special as reward. I would give you beats if you failed but i suppose your dad can do that


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 9, 2011)

Seriously??

I think i aced most of it, one of the 9 exams i took was immposible but if i pass that then im happy


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 9, 2011)

Confirmed shipping from Scan, new rig should be here tomorrow morning!


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive had about 4hrs sleep a night for the last 3days. Its starting to get to me



What you sleep? .......... lightweight


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 9, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> What you sleep? .......... lightweight



Usually Im good with 2hrs sleep a night. but im getting old tatty  I lived on 2hrs sleep a night for about 5months when i was still in college debugging code for a project but im not 17/18 any more.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 9, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> Confirmed shipping from Scan, new rig should be here tomorrow morning!



good luck mate


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Usually Im good with 2hrs sleep a night. but im getting old tatty  I lived on 2hrs sleep a night for about 5months when i was still in college debugging code for a project but im not 17/18 any more.



You poor old soul


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 9, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> good luck mate



Hope I get a good chip. 4.9Ghz would be awesome.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 9, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> You poor old soul



I was so mentally unstable i started hallucinating :shadedshu Id se black dots & small spiders every where. the small spiders was baaaaad. like id walk past a room, have a quick glance in and see HUNDREDS of the buggers crawling everywhere - look away then do a double take when it klicked that there were hundreds of spiders and they were all gone when i looked again. I didnt always see hundreds of them though. sometimes id see one crawling across something, look again and it had vanished like they had warp or cloaking technology. it wasnt the spiders that drove me nuts, it was the looking around for them afterwards that drove me insane because I have OCD. and if i see spiders then i HAVE to catch and release them outside in the garden (or squash them - worst case scenario)


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 9, 2011)

Seeing my Sandy should be here tomorrow, I just did this...

Intel | Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 @ 3.26Ghz | 015.92985 | 004.884 | 64-bit







That number was ouch... Only 16 GFlops. D:

EDIT: Ok... serious WTF moment. After a "restart" (BSOD after setting more memory than available) I tested it again. And this happened.

Intel | Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 @ 3.26Ghz | 020.62478 | 006.32274 | 64-bit


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, for those that remember. Watercooled ain't been online since the 28th. So, what to do, what to do.

Think i should just sell it as YLOD (get like £40 maybe), or should i try fix it?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 10, 2011)

Do you think you can fix it?


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 10, 2011)

96% biology, fuck yeah!


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 10, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Well, for those that remember. Watercooled ain't been online since the 28th. So, what to do, what to do.
> 
> Think i should just sell it as YLOD (get like £40 maybe), or should i try fix it?



Have you put it in the dispute resolution thread yet?  You should still do that to warn other members that he is not to be trusted.  I would start by getting a rout into all the forums he frequents and lay down some deep sh*t on him, plaster his Heatware with negatives and then try and get a quote for a repair.


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 10, 2011)

Ram looks ok on stock.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 10, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Well, for those that remember. Watercooled ain't been online since the 28th. So, what to do, what to do.
> 
> Think i should just sell it as YLOD (get like £40 maybe), or should i try fix it?



Hes a solution. which will get you more bucks then just £40 providing you can pull it off - its not been done before but it could work on many levels due to whats currently happening.

All you need to do is get a mallet - smash up the PS3 take the blueray drive out of it and then file a class action lawsuit against LG for allowing Sony to distribute goods that are infringing patent copyrights


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hes a solution. which will get you more bucks then just £40 providing you can pull it off - its not been done before but it could work on many levels due to whats currently happening.
> 
> All you need to do is get a mallet - smash up the PS3 take the blueray drive out of it and then file a class action lawsuit against LG for allowing Sony to distribute goods that are infringing patent copyrights



 i love that their gettin bummed for what equates to corporate piracy whilst bemoaning customer piracy good times and how funny is matt lucas's head


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 10, 2011)

I'll send it down to you Freedom, if you wanna try that.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 10, 2011)

anyone else watch the city game wow they were poor


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 10, 2011)

Nah, watched Spurs yesterday though, hehe.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 10, 2011)

All of those with AMD 69XX cards, download the 11.4 Cat preview set, freakin' awesome performance increases!


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 11, 2011)

Just got my 2600k to do 4.7 in Prime95. Too toasty for my liking though.

I think I will stick with 4.5 for 27/4 clock.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 11, 2011)

Went on a mad one last night; mine and my mate's Birthday party. I ain't been to sleep yet, I'm completely off my face and gotta crack on with the day 








Tatty, if this photo infringes on anything let me know and I'll take it down


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 11, 2011)

Fancy face's mate... Cool. I remembered when i was in the philippines. we did it like this.. It's really funny and love'd it.. I miss this moment...


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 11, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Fancy face's mate... Cool. I remembered when i was in the philippines. we did it like this.. It's really funny and love'd it.. I miss this moment...



Thanks man   Next time you're in my area, chuck me text and we'll get our KISS on (not in a gay way  )


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like you had a great time haha
Noice faces


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 11, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> Looks like you had a great time haha
> Noice faces



Cheers man, I actually didn't get painted (I'm far left in the pic), I escaped it! I did some of the paintwork, but I was in my favourite jumper so I stuck with the headscarf-thing


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 11, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> so I stuck with the headscarf-thing



Looking gangster mate 
Its funny i didn't even notice that woman 
till you said your the one on the far left lol

I have to say some of the face paints are really well done


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 11, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Thanks man   Next time you're in my area, chuck me text and we'll get our KISS on (not in a gay way  )




We'll see soon mate...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 11, 2011)

whose the chick in the background holding the cig?


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 11, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> Looking gangster mate
> Its funny i didn't even notice that woman
> till you said your the one on the far left lol
> I have to say some of the face paints are really well done



Nice one, yea she's one of those, she sits in the corner and stays quiet!



FreedomEclipse said:


> whose the chick in the background holding the cig?



She's my mate's mrs, came to the party too late so she missed out on the paint-ness.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a thing for brunettes


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 11, 2011)

Looking at the pic again.  the 3rd dude on the front row from the left handside looks like hes had one too many drinks and hes about to throw up. if not, that is the saddest clown i have ever seen


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Looking at the pic again.  the 3rd dude on the front row from the left handside looks like hes had one too many drinks and hes about to throw up. if not, that is the saddest clown i have ever seen



lol now you mention it, I've just noticed a couple of things -
a disgusting looking murky brown stella on the far right, 
a bumshot of my little brother's dog in the bottom right
and that brunette bird's holding a toddler's beaker full of alcohol!


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 11, 2011)

I wish that i experience this kind of fancy moment here in the uk.. I'd drink a lot of beer but always alone in my room with my buddy's Little Tiny Thin... very SAD


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 11, 2011)

lol... just lol.


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 11, 2011)

*Tempted with ati radeon 6970 2gb.... *


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 11, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> *Tempted with ati radeon 6970 2gb.... *



Dont do it husky!! its a trap!!


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 11, 2011)

> Dont do it husky!! its a trap!!



Trap? huh? Please elaborate why trap?

Link me what you've got...

Ty.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 11, 2011)

A 5870 would be a better suit for you


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 11, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> A 5870 would be a better suit for you



^ what he said. Since youre only running a 19" monitor, its kinda pointless.

Plus a GTX560/570 performs better in most titles with AA turned on.


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ^ what he said. Since youre only running a 19" monitor, its kinda pointless.
> 
> Plus a GTX560/570 performs better in most titles with AA turned on.




Tomorrow someone to join with my cpu.. and it's coming via citylink..LG W2361V-PF Full HD TFT LCD 23" HDMI Gaming monitor..






Planned Delivery Date
Saturday 12th March

Planned Delivery Time
Between 07:30 and 12:00


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 11, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Tomorrow someone to join with my cpu.. and it's coming via citylink..LG W2361V-PF Full HD TFT LCD 23" HDMI Gaming monitor..
> 
> http://image.ebuyer.com/UK/w0165288_normal.jpg
> 
> ...



that looks to be a great screen. but a GTX570 is still the best bang for buck currently


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 11, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> We'll see soon mate...



HUSKIE, seriously? do you not get any of my messages?
PLEASE LEAVE HEAT FOR ME? i left it for you like 2-3weeks ago?


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 11, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> HUSKIE, seriously? do you not get any of my messages?
> PLEASE LEAVE HEAT FOR ME? i left it for you like 2-3weeks ago?




If i've got any messages from you i reply quick but honestly i haven't got message from you..

Ok now i know what do you mean inside the message mate. don't worry ill do it now for you


DONE MATEY! just check it


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 12, 2011)

Leeds Fest tickets / lineup out a week on Monday


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 12, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Tomorrow someone to join with my cpu.. and it's coming via citylink..LG W2361V-PF Full HD TFT LCD 23" HDMI Gaming monitor..
> 
> http://image.ebuyer.com/UK/w0165288_normal.jpg
> 
> ...



how is the panel???


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 12, 2011)

You paid for Saturday delivery AND early delivery! BLOODY HELL, you really want that monitor, don't ya, lol


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 12, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> You paid for Saturday delivery AND early delivery! BLOODY HELL, you really want that monitor, don't ya, lol



must have cost a bomb too


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 12, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> You paid for Saturday delivery AND early delivery! BLOODY HELL, you really want that monitor, don't ya, lol



*Yeah i've paid for saturday delivery... 10:29am today arrived....
needed indeed.. someone taken my previous 19" inch monitor while ago..
*


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 12, 2011)

not much cost mate about £7.68


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 12, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> not much cost mate about £7.68



wow whered dya get that monitor


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 12, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> wow whered dya get that monitor




I mean the shipping cost.. sorry


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 12, 2011)

you bought the monitor for £7.68? Better tell me where you got it from. I'l take 6 for eyefinity right now


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 12, 2011)

LOL. My Mushkins (that i thought were damaged) work! Now i have

9GB 1600MHz 8-8-8-24

Not bad, hehe. Currently using 18% of my memory, lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 12, 2011)

would be cool if some of you londoners can come paintballing with me n my other mates. unfortunately its too late to come as part of our group  we tend to book well in advance


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 12, 2011)

in the summer i will for sure


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 12, 2011)

Ever been before?


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 12, 2011)

yep twice before, once last year with a couple mates and another time many years ago


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 12, 2011)

cool, which place did you go to?


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 12, 2011)

GoBallistics in bricketwood, wasnt too bad actually for the middle of winter...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 12, 2011)

Ah - we usually go to place out in surrey called Campaign paintballing. we used to go deltaforce down the road but my mates boss knows the boss of campaign so he gets us all in for cheap


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 12, 2011)

on a side note - I have about 13 smoke grenades ready for 2moro


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 12, 2011)

FUU, my RAID 0 array is messed up. One drive have AAM on, the other haven't.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 12, 2011)

Where are you from Ra97oR, originally?


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 12, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Where are you from Ra97oR, originally?



I am currently in Kent, but came from Hong Kong.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 12, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> I am currently in Kent, but came from Hong Kong.



Cool.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 12, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> I am currently in Kent, but came from Hong Kong.



What part of Kent you in? I'm, unfortunately, very close to Dover.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 12, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> I am currently in Kent, but came from Hong Kong.


another chinese guy!


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah another asian guy...


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 12, 2011)

<------ is drinking alone again with TWO bottles of smirnoff..






... drink straight from the bottle....


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 12, 2011)

...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 12, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> <------ is drinking alone again with TWO bottles of smirnoff..
> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/twenty6_2007/IMAG0129.jpg... drink straight from the bottle....



thats nothing - you missed my 30 cans of Strongbow


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 12, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thats nothing - you missed my 30 cans of Strongbow




maybe after this going back to sainbury...


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 12, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> <------ is drinking alone again with TWO bottles of smirnoff..
> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/twenty6_2007/IMAG0129.jpg... drink straight from the bottle....



Lovely stuff. I like the taste, but it doesn't get me drunk enough. If alcopops don't get you drunk enough, I recommend mixing them with vodka...
Here's me tonight:


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 12, 2011)

Bloody ell, do y'all actually drink this much, alone, on the computer?


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 12, 2011)

Cheers...


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 12, 2011)

Curious, not criticizing


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 12, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Bloody ell, do y'all actually drink this much, alone, on the computer?




Yeah you're right even always i did it many times..

I'm alone here...

Watching movies as well....


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 12, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thats nothing - you missed my 30 cans of Strongbow



Check this then (local Off Licence owner died and we bought all his old stock). This wasn't even half of what we bought...

EDIT: We bought the booze, not the child


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 12, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Check this then (local Off Licence owner died and we bought all his old stock). This wasn't even half of what we bought...
> 
> EDIT: We bought the booze, *not the child*



that ones not yours is it?


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 12, 2011)

yea that's her last summer.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 12, 2011)

R.I.P off license owner. I would have bought out all his whiskys and vodkas


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 12, 2011)

Is kent is quite near/far to bishop auckland, Durman?


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 12, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> R.I.P off license owner



I'll second that. he was amazing, good old Mick.



HUSKIE said:


> Is kent is quite near to bishop auckland, Durman?



Na, it's at the South East of the country. I'm closer to France than I am to London!!


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 12, 2011)

It's really far...huhuhuhu... i would like to meet you mate..

i've met paulharrison123 and reefer86 last month we had a deal...


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 12, 2011)

I've met Paul twice and Reefer afew times. Great guys


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 13, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> It's really far...huhuhuhu... i would like to meet you mate..
> i've met paulharrison123 and reefer86 last month we had a deal...



Yea we've all gotta do one of these paintballing sessions, hook it up so it's TPU vs. XtremeSystems 



MoonPig said:


> I've met Paul twice and Reefer afew times. Great guys



I hate living in the corner of the country!!! Too far away from everything.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 13, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> another chinese guy!



Jeez freedom why you sound so surprised?? Not like the UK society doesn't have any chinese citizens in the country lol.

But anyways so what theres 2-3 chinese people thats part of the UK clubhouse(including myself).


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 13, 2011)

Someone have a special day tomorrow..

So i just want to greet him a HAPPY BEERDAY TO YOU MATE!!!


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 13, 2011)

yep, happy birthday 'scammer'


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 13, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Someone have a special day tomorrow..
> 
> So i just want to greet him a HAPPY BEERDAY TO YOU MATE!!!



Thanks man  even though I'm still recovering from the other night, I think I'll still get a bit plastered...



Bo$$ said:


> yep, happy birthday 'scammer'



Cheers man, I'll be 26 I think 

Does anyone else get that? When you actually forget how old you are??


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 13, 2011)

i get that man  but im only 18 LOL


Who thinks GTX280 SLI will work with my PSU?


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 13, 2011)

http://www.kikatek.com/product_info.php?products_id=93474&source=froogle

 Less than £9? How likely is it to die after the 30 day warranty?
If it works for 30 days, then it should be good thereafter if it's not abused??

Anyone wanna lend me a tenner


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 13, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Thanks man  even though I'm still recovering from the other night, I think I'll still get a bit plastered...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Common occurance once you get to 50.... thing is you don't know when you get to 50!


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 13, 2011)

Awesome deal, i want one! lol.



scaminatrix said:


> http://www.kikatek.com/product_info.php?products_id=93474&source=froogle
> 
> Less than £9? How likely is it to die after the 30 day warranty?
> If it works for 30 days, then it should be good thereafter if it's not abused??
> ...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 13, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Cheers man, I'll be 26 I think
> 
> Does anyone else get that? When you actually forget how old you are??



I only know I'm 26 as it's coming up - I'll always remain 17 in my head though.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 13, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Awesome deal, i want one! lol.



Maybe even worth the loss!!



InnocentCriminal said:


> I only know I'm 26 as it's coming up - I'll always remain 17 in my head though.



Just noticed you got the same birthday as one of my mates! Little old world.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 13, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> http://www.kikatek.com/product_info.php?products_id=93474&source=froogle
> 
> Less than £9? How likely is it to die after the 30 day warranty?
> If it works for 30 days, then it should be good thereafter if it's not abused??
> ...



good deal , worth a risk its out of stock now damn:shadedshu


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 13, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Just noticed you got the same birthday as one of my mates! Little old world.



'appy Birfday... for tomorrow.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 13, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Jeez freedom why you sound so surprised?? Not like the UK society doesn't have any chinese citizens in the country lol



Because....the beautiful thing about tiggers - is im the only one


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 13, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Because....the beautiful thing about tiggers - is im the only one



And if anyone even thinks any differently....I'll call in the 'Axe Gang'


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmfuLv2J6QY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 13, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> And if anyone even thinks any differently....I'll call in the 'Axe Gang'



I f ing love Kung Fu Hustle 
What a great film 

Happy Birthday scaminatrix 
Hope its a great day


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 13, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmfuLv2J6QY&feature=player_embedded



Thanks man just had a 10 min LOL fest looking at all the scarey maze reactions and wheres waldo 

If you like that, search for "Fat kid on rollercoaster" on youtube, fricking hilarious


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 13, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I only know I'm 26 as it's coming up - I'll always remain 17 in my head though.



whens your birthday? Mines in August


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 13, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> search for "Fat kid on rollercoaster" on youtube, fricking hilarious



JANICE i'm fallin! JANICE i'm fallin!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 13, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> JANICE i'm fallin! JANICE i'm fallin!



It's epic, I have seen that clip 100's of times over the last 5 years and it never gets old, I always end up pissing my pants  lmao


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Because....the beautiful thing about tiggers - is im the only one



Well you just got invaded by the monkey king.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 14, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well you just got invaded by the monkey king.



But i thought tatty was the monkey king?


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> But i thought tatty was the monkey king?



Na, he's a normal guy, just like the rest of us, trying to find a way in life.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 14, 2011)

Just curious.... a 750watt corsair is good enough to run 2 6950s right??


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 750watt corsair is good enough to run 2 6950s right



Yes i should think so but it depends on what else is in your Rig

Scaminatrix did you have a good birthday?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just curious.... a 750watt corsair is good enough to run 2 6950s right??



I'd say so. I'm using an HX750W and I've got more than enough juice.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 14, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> Scaminatrix did you have a good birthday?



Yea, it's been good so far thanks, just about to crack open some champagne and attack the Spongebob Squarepants cake


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 14, 2011)

happy birthday again mate


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 14, 2011)

Just curious.... a 850watt cheiftec is good enough to run 2 GTX280 right??


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 14, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Just curious.... a 850watt cheiftec is good enough to run 2 GTX280 right??



Probably yes, whats the amps total on the 12V rails?


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 14, 2011)

750W max 12v rail:
12V1=20A 12V2=20A 12V3=30A 12V4=30A


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 14, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> 750W max 12v rail:
> 12V1=20A 12V2=20A 12V3=30A 12V4=30A



That should be fine, I would guess your total system draw with GTX280 SLi's would be around 550W,maybe 600W max ..........

http://www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-280-sli-triple-review-test/3


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 15, 2011)

Guys i have been trying to make my signature a picture from my hard drive and it isn't showing

Can someone please tell me how it is done properly

Wait there it is. But my other one from my hard disk doesn't show


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 15, 2011)

Going to Chelmsford to play today, anyone in that area?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 15, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> Guys i have been trying to make my signature a picture from my hard drive and it isn't showing
> 
> Can someone please tell me how it is done properly
> 
> Wait there it is. But my other one from my hard disk doesn't show



Uploaded it as a .gif



pantherx12 said:


> Going to Chelmsford to play today, anyone in that area?



Tut, southerners.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 15, 2011)

Quiet you!

PSU arrived by the way dude, putting it all together tomorrow and shall let you know if it is a success or not!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 15, 2011)

Just browsing the interwebs for 6950s *sigh* so many choices. (im definitely getting 2 of them though - otherwise i might not make it through this winters cold snap - single 5850 struggled keeping ambient temps above freezin - 23-25'c idle)


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 15, 2011)

What ever you do, don't get them GTX550s, their bollocks.

2x 6950s would be nice though. I'll take your 5850s for free


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 15, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> What ever you do, don't get them GTX550s, their bollocks.
> 
> 2x 6950s would be nice though. I'll take your 5850s for free



How about you take jack and shit for free? 

Ive already got a mate lined up whose begging to take them off me to replace the 4870 (which im still very proud of -- 800|1000) I sold him a while back so he can run BF3 at full whack.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 15, 2011)

pah. You southerners all stick together!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 15, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> pah. You southerners all stick together!



Hush bitch - I used to date a chick from up in leeds  best 3years of my life


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 15, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> Guys i have been trying to make my signature a picture from my hard drive and it isn't showing
> 
> Can someone please tell me how it is done properly
> 
> Wait there it is. But my other one from my hard disk doesn't show



Funny thing about your sig.... the average netspeeds we have in the UK are 8mb with possibly around 20-25% of people on 15Mb connections. (how fast is virgin's fibre optics??) while in the U.S you have people whose connections are up to 100x faster -- speeds of like 100mb+ 

the UK is a joke


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the UK is a joke



That is so true and my score is from Cyprus which is like nothing compared to england yet they have the same standard of internet.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just browsing the interwebs for 6950s *sigh* so many choices. (im definitely getting 2 of them though - otherwise i might not make it through this winters cold snap - single 5850 struggled keeping ambient temps above freezin - 23-25'c idle)



Both myself and Innocent have XFX's, mine is running nice and problem free, plus you get an excellent warranty and both of ours unlocked.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 15, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Both myself and Innocent have XFX's, mine is running nice and problem free, plus you get an excellent warranty and both of ours unlocked.



I was looking at them too - they are one of the cheapest coming in at around £210-220

.:edit:.

Is this the same card as yours? I know theres 2 versions - one with a RED pcb and one that looks like blue or black pcb


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 15, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Both myself and Innocent have *XFX*'s, mine is running nice and problem free, plus you get an *excellent warranty* and both of ours unlocked.



Im sorry, what?

XFX Customer care is comparable to Overclockers.co.uk's...

The only things good about XFX cards is that they tend to be slightly cheaper and sometimes look better.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Funny thing about your sig.... the average netspeeds we have in the UK are 8mb with possibly around 20-25% of people on 15Mb connections. (how fast is virgin's fibre optics??) while in the U.S you have people whose connections are up to 100x faster -- speeds of like 100mb
> 
> the UK is a joke



not all of it G manchesters not bad ive got 50Mb and my mates somehow got 100mb both off virgin and i no lie he has 100mb in stockport (new trial at min i think or first rollout point) unfortunately im outside that trial area:shadedshu


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 15, 2011)

I have 8mb and my area was upgraded to 20mb. Soon as my contract with Virgin (THE FUCKING WANKERS) is up, i'll be moving to Sky for some Broadband, Phone and SkyHD action.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 15, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> not all of it G manchesters not bad ive got 50Mb and my mates somehow got 100mb both off virgin and i no lie he has 100mb in stockport (new trial at min i think or first rollout point) unfortunately im outside that trial area:shadedshu



meh - probably fibre optics. but then how many people in the UK have 50-100mb connections? 

talktalk are doing a 24mb package i think


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> talktalk are doing a 24mb package i think



if i remember correctly (think i saw  on TV that the 4mb difference is lost in the ADSL process so more then 20 is technically impossible) the 24mb broadbands are exactly the same as the 20mb its just the companies are not including certain factors in the estimate.

more importantly no Single person on a 20-24 tariff actually gets those speeds, 18mb is the highest and most get less the 8



> No consumers signed up to an ADSL 20Mb broadband or 24Mb package actually received an average download speed of more than 18Mb, Ofcom’s research revealed.
> 
> Almost two-thirds had an average download speed of 8Mb or less, while only 2% received average download speeds of more than 14Mb - raising the question of exactly how providers can get away with advertising impossible “up to” speeds.


 http://www.broadbandchoices.co.uk/ofcom-code-of-practice-broadband-speeds.html


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> if i remember correctly (think i saw  on TV that the 4mb difference is lost in the ADSL process so more then 20 is technically impossible) the 24mb broadbands are exactly the same as the 20mb its just the companies are not including certain factors in the estimate.
> 
> more importantly no Single person on a 20-24 tariff actually gets those speeds, 18mb is the highest and most get less the 8
> 
> http://www.broadbandchoices.co.uk/ofcom-code-of-practice-broadband-speeds.html



Im not talking about ISP speeds, im talking about the internet packages in general. the percentage of the UK population that has a connection that exceeds 8-20mb is so small. but in other countries even the most basic internet package starts at over 100Mb (I think Japan/China is in the Gigabit range)


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 15, 2011)

You must remember that HK, Korea and Japan are more densely packed than UK, and thus they can lay down more cost efficient infrastructure. UK is very bad when it comes to cutting edge technology for the masses, we don't even have any sign of "4g" phone network yet (or I am blind).


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 15, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> You must remember that HK, Korea and Japan are more densely packed than UK, and thus they can lay down more cost efficient infrastructure. UK is very bad when it comes to cutting edge technology for the masses, we don't even have any sign of "4g" phone network yet (or I am blind).



to be fair no one in the uk is interested in speed, they rolled out high speed trains where i live and no one uses them, the old ones are still overcrowded and slow but on the high speed ones its a rare event to have more then 10 people on it as theres a small price premium on a certain part of the line (rochester to london)


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 15, 2011)

Yea, if they introduced 100Mb to everyone, it'd be like £30 - £50 a month, easy. No one round here would be willing to pay that when 8Mb is more than enough.

I have to say that 8Mb is actually enough for me... Smooth gaming, decent downloads. I get 950Kb on torrents and steam. I'm happy with that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> to be fair no one in the uk is interested in speed, they rolled out high speed trains where i live and no one uses them, the old ones are still overcrowded and slow but on the high speed ones its a rare event to have more then 10 people on it as theres a small price premium on a certain part of the line (rochester to london)



of course not - the problem with that is train tickets are already retardedly overpriced. it costs me £80-90 just to go to leeds on day return. 

I could go for a weekend in Amsterdam, get completely wasted and 'party' with a few girls and come back home with enough money to buy lunch with £90


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 15, 2011)

I wish my internet connection was more stable. Since my neighbours (flat above) get 9Mb and I only get 5.5Mb I'm rather pissed (off). Highest I've had since moving in was 7.7Mb - that only lasted a few hours before dropping out.

I pay £18 a month for up to 16Mb but for completely uncapped and with a cracking fair usage. I like my ISP (Xilo) but I'd prefer it if I had 10Mb.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 15, 2011)

How much is it on average to get to Amsterdam, afew mates were talking about it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 15, 2011)

last time i went it was about £20 or less then that lmao. think it was via ryanair


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> of course not - the problem with that is train tickets are already retardedly overpriced. it costs me £80-90 just to go to leeds on day return.
> 
> I could go for a weekend in Amsterdam, get completely wasted and 'party' with a few girls and come back home with enough money to buy lunch with £90



how? its £20 for the ferry, and a tank of petrol / diesel costs £60, £20 a night for a hotel and that leaves you £-10 to spend on your party+lunch

but still i have to go to school using the train and i'm so glad i don't have to pay for a ticket.
i've always thought southeasterns prices were a rip off £20 to london but i see your problem

*1st class from london to leeds*
Tickets
Price
Single Fare
1 x Adult - First Dine and Go	£342.00
Total	£342.00
Total £342.00

Edit:that a single by the way


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> how? its £20 for the ferry, and a tank of petrol / diesel costs £60, £20 a night for a hotel and that leaves you £-10 to spend on your party+lunch
> 
> but still i have to go to school using the train and i'm so glad i don't have to pay for a ticket.
> i've always thought southeasterns prices were a rip off £20 to london but i see your problem
> ...



sorry how what??? to get to amasterdam or leeds??


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 15, 2011)

True, the joys of being young  We can last a long time without sleep 

It costs you £342 to get to Leeds!


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I took a plane - its about 30-45mins to get there. as for sleeping who said anything about needing sleep?



don't know about planes as i don't go abroad often

how much is it, i imagine its like £10 if you fly ryanair with no luggage in 'cattle class' as i think they've started calling it thanks to 'come fly with me'


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 15, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> True, the joys of being young  We can last a long time without sleep
> 
> It costs you £342 to get to Leeds!



Less - I paid £90 because i went on the first train out at around 5am i think. i cant remember


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> don't know about planes as i don't go abroad often
> 
> how much is it, i imagine its like £10 if you fly ryanair with no luggage in 'cattle class' as i think they've started calling it thanks to 'come fly with me' http://www.comedy.co.uk/images/library/comedies/300/c/come_fly_with_me_penny.jpg



Like i said - about £20 return when i went.


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Less - I paid £90 because i went on the first train out at around 5am i think. i cant remember



its £28 return if you book in advance, in all honesty its just because people turn up at the station without thinking, the airlines will charge you £100's if you just turn up at the airport and ask to get on the plane

edit: oh and can i have my name on the front page with the other 54


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> its £28 return if you book in advance, in all honesty its just because people turn up at the station without thinking, the airlines will charge you £100's if you just turn up at the airport and ask to get on the plane



I did - I booked about a week in advance. obviously i had to work it around my gfs work schedule


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 15, 2011)

You can get £8 tickets from London to Edinburgh if you book early enough, so I think pricing is highly varied.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 15, 2011)

Its kinda shocking. that in all the times i went to spend the weekend with her. I didnt really get out and do much sightseeing (now that i think about it)


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 15, 2011)

Confucious Maximus

+1 for Amsterdam, count me in.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 15, 2011)

well its everyone on o clock here 8pm and heres my speeds bit low 

View attachment 41132


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 15, 2011)

Lol, i like how this is the UK house and we talking about meeting in Amsterdam... 

Freedom, you missed on the best thing here... me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 15, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Freedom, you missed on the best thing here... me.



you know i was gonna reply with something really really rude. but i thought id spare you that.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 15, 2011)

Ah, your starting to take my feelings into consideration. This is real progress


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 15, 2011)

fuck your feelings - I just didnt want to sound like a homo lol


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 15, 2011)

Im leaving.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 15, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Im leaving.



Im sure you'll find another man that will return your feelings one day


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 15, 2011)

Nah, i've stopped believing now. You were my last hope.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 15, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Im sorry, what?
> 
> XFX Customer care is comparable to Overclockers.co.uk's...
> 
> The only things good about XFX cards is that they tend to be slightly cheaper and sometimes look better.



Never had a problem with XFX..... I had a 790i Ultra board, went faulty, did a support ticket thru their site, sent the board off on a Monday, got a new replacement the following Monday.  Only returned one Graphics card that I bought through Video Card Shop, it was a 4870x2 and was 16 months old but that did take over 2 weeks to get sorted but these days a REAL 2 year warranty is not bad for what I consider a fairly "budget" manufacturer.

I do appreciate though that experiences can be different..... perhaps I got lucky that time.

@ Freedom...... Black PCB.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 15, 2011)

since when was XFX budget? 
zotac is budget XFX is higher end


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 15, 2011)

i dont see budget as too much of an issue anyway with some cards, in that if its not stressed it dosnt matter or if it fits what your after and is ref anyway, i got my 5870 off vtx3d??? works tho ,clocks well ive also got a gt210 though i dont like to mention it here:shadedshu

gt210s from zotac too lowest of low


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 15, 2011)

XFX and MSI are probabily the best brand of MOBO and video cards ive ever owned


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 15, 2011)

I thought Asus were supposed to be the best brand of mobo & video cards?


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I thought Asus were supposed to be the best brand of mobo & video cards?



ive had a couple bad experiances from them, wont put me off them still if the price is right


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 15, 2011)

tbh i think im gonna be headin down teh gigabyte or MSI route for mobos after this one


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> tbh i think im gonna be headin down teh gigabyte or MSI route for mobos after this one



Same here, MSI are getting my money for my next upgrade. I've lost love for Asus.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 16, 2011)

I heard MSIs P67A-GD65 is better then the Asus P8P67 but the only problem is MSI are having some bios issues.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 16, 2011)

It's all relative. 

Personally, i've never had consistent issues with one company that would suggest poor quality. However, i do prefer to buy from certain companies due to their selection and customer service.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 16, 2011)

Too many companies arrrgh 
I never know who to go with 
I just read lots of reviews and what ever sounds the best and has the least problems i buy


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> since when was XFX budget?
> zotac is budget XFX is higher end




About 3 years, have you ever looked at their pcbs compared to other cards?

They tend to go for the minimalist approach if you know what I mean


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 16, 2011)

Well HiS 6950s are about the same price as the XFX ones. unfortunately at the same time ive heard baaad things been said about HiS's RMA service. and even though Ive ALWAYS wanted to have one of their cards since the Ati 9800s were out I still havent owned one of their cards yet after so many years. 

--- And i thought all the manufacturers used more or less the same pcb/pcb layout anyway for the standard cards?

Im still leaning towards the XFX card since a lot of people have had the card flashed/modded without any problems


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 16, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> since when was XFX budget?
> zotac is budget XFX is higher end



When you go to most sites, take scan for instance, they may have 8 different 6950's on sale, normally you would expect to see the XFX card in the cheapest third....... and of course Zotac don't do ATi so they don't really apply here.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm so stupid - came home from paintballing and threw my £80 pair of Merrels into the washing machine with the rest of my combat DPMs as they were totally caked upto the socks with mud for a 90'c wash. ONLY TO FIND OUT THAT MY BOOTS HAVE FUCKING SHRUNK IN THE WASH.

*sigh* they still fit but i cant walk in them as they are way way way too tight. 

friends always talk about throwing their trainers in the washing machine. and because I got lazy i decided to throw my boots in. I really wish i didnt do that. but it takes ages scraping the mud off with a toothbrush shadedshu

gonna need fork out £90 for a new pair of shoes shadedshu. I could just buy myself a £20 pair of trainers but they wear out too quickly with the amount of walking i do so I need a pair of 'multi-sport' walking shoes.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 16, 2011)

It wasn't the washing machine man, it's the 90c wash.

Why would you nigh on boil wash ANYTHING lol if your using a biological powder/liquid 30-40 is the sweet spot. High temp washes are for when your cleaning stains out of bed sheets dude 



Also regarding PCBS, nope! components get removed, boards get shortened, electrical pathways get simplified ( less copper) they scrimp and save as much as possible generally with 3rd party boards unless your buying highend.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 16, 2011)

Protip: Dry your boots in the sun (if you get any), give it a beating and the mud will "flake" off. Use toothbrush on remaining mud, takes 10 min per shoe if you are doing it slowly. 

Just filled my census form, it was quite a few more pages than I imagined.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 16, 2011)

well. Might as well pass them on to a charity shop now - I'l tell them their size 11's but fit more like a size 9. Lucky for me ive still got a pair of running shoes but i use them just for running/cycling but they aint waterproof like my Merrels were.

I really should have just handwashed the boots. If i tell my dad that i put a £80 pair of boots in the wash hes gonna throw me off a cliff -- even if he didnt pay for the shoes.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 16, 2011)

Get y'self some DMs. They'd get bigger in the wash.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 16, 2011)

but they have a heftier price tag dont they as their leather


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but they have a heftier price tag dont they as their leather



Register yourself with a local employment agency for some factory work and do one once they've given you the steelie's (brand new boots, you just gotta pay a £10 deposit). Happens more than you would believe.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 16, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Register yourself with a local employment agency for some factory work and do one once they've given you the steelie's (brand new boots, you just gotta pay a £10 deposit). Happens more than you would believe.



I did that, bastards made me give them back when i decided to quit rofl

Im really after another Multisport boot anyway - looking at some North face hedgehogs


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 16, 2011)

Na shouldn't have given them back, they don't chase you up or anything



FreedomEclipse said:


> Im really after another Multisport boot anyway - looking at some North face hedgehogs



What does that mean? I'm not a boot man, so it sounds like you stomp on Northern hedgehogs in your spare time...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 16, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> What does that mean? I'm not a boot man, so it sounds like you stomp on Northern hedgehogs in your spare time...



something like THIS but in black instead of brown which they got there. -- thats pretty much what all your money is going to help pay for when it comes in


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 16, 2011)

Might want to check out shoes by Inov8

They make some mad fel running shoes as well as Parkour/Free running shoes.

Only problem is the price.

Cost me £79 for my F-lite 320pk when they came out.

They last 2 years of jumping about though before the sole finally wore through and I had holes were my lil toes were


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 16, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Might want to check out shoes by Inov8
> 
> They make some mad fel running shoes as well as Parkour/Free running shoes.
> 
> ...



Roclite 312's in black looks nice. but their more expensive


----------



## Geofrancis (Mar 16, 2011)

the most reliable brand of motherboard i have ever owned are....wait for it......ASROCK! i have owned 5 of their motherboards and i have never had one fail on me dispite abusive overclocks and overvoltages.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 16, 2011)

Geofrancis said:


> the most reliable brand of motherboard i have ever owned are....wait for it......ASROCK! i have owned 5 of their motherboards and i have never had one fail on me dispite abusive overclocks and overvoltages.



You know something, I've only owned one ASRock mobo from new (4CORE1333-Viiv), and it was amazing. Took my PDC E6300 to 3.7GHZ on stock v's, I honestly regret getting rid of it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 16, 2011)

Geofrancis said:


> the most reliable brand of motherboard i have ever owned are....wait for it......ASROCK! i have owned 5 of their motherboards and i have never had one fail on me dispite abusive overclocks and overvoltages.



you do know that ASrock are a subsidary or ASUS? so what you are buying is infact an ASUS board.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you do know that ASrock are a subsidary or ASUS? so what you are buying is infact an ASUS board.



It feels like there's something different about it though, I think they put function before looks. The board I owned didn't look great at all lol
It's strange, but I'm favouring ASRock over Asus at the mo aswell.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 16, 2011)

So, anyone going to any festivals this year? Getting my Leeds Fest tickets on Monday.


----------



## Geofrancis (Mar 16, 2011)

asus should be making boards like asrock do asrock boards just work. asus boards i have used have had wierd glitchy problems like ram compatibility problems and reliabiblity.

number of faulty asrock boards on ebay = 1
number of faulty asus boards on ebay = 16


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 16, 2011)

Every motherboard reguardless of brand suffers from ram compatibility with the odd set of ram. I think why ASrock has less mobo returns is because they mainly focus their attention on the OEM market and not general consumers. thats not to say that they dont have mobos out in the general consumer market - its just not what their focus is on. but they do come up with some cool stuff, like adding AGP to a PCI-Ex 8/16x board


----------



## Geofrancis (Mar 16, 2011)

i have never seen an asrock board in an oem machine :S who do they make them for?

its always been ecs or foxconn i have seen in oem machines.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 16, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> So, anyone going to any festivals this year? Getting my Leeds Fest tickets on Monday.



Aah man, from the info I've been given here, it'd be cheaper to go the 'Dam!! 



Geofrancis said:


> asus should be making boards like asrock do asrock boards just work. asus boards i have used have had wierd glitchy problems like ram compatibility problems and reliabiblity.
> 
> number of faulty asrock boards on ebay = 1
> number of faulty asus boards on ebay = 16



I should stick it in my sig or something - stay away from Anus, Gigabutt and EVGAY.



FreedomEclipse said:


> I think why ASrock has less mobo returns is because they mainly focus their attention on the OEM market and not general consumers.



That's the same theory as me, they've made mobo's for OEM rigs for long enough. Also, RMA-ing through Asus is notoriously difficult. What's it's like RMA-ing through ASRock in UK? If it's easier than Asus then that'll add to it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 16, 2011)

Geofrancis said:


> i have never seen an asrock board in an oem machine :S who do they make them for?
> 
> its always been ecs or foxconn i have seen in oem machines.



anyone whose willing to have their kit. AsRock boards have been seen in many HP and some earlier Packard Bell machines before P.B  were assimilated by ACER - so ive no doubt that many ACER machines have had AsRock boards but im not 100% certain.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Roclite 312's in black looks nice. but their more expensive




Not the black ones but Roclite 312s with adderd goretex for 60 
http://www.peteblandsports.co.uk/products/inov-8-roclite-312-goretex-sale.htm?brand=1

Bought my 320s of this shop, nothing special about them just I know they're legit lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 16, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Not the black ones but Roclite 312s with adderd goretex for 60
> http://www.peteblandsports.co.uk/products/inov-8-roclite-312-goretex-sale.htm?brand=1
> 
> Bought my 320s of this shop, nothing special about them just I know they're legit lol



I dont want yellow on my shoes


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 16, 2011)

secondly their not even in my size!! I need 11's unless their using some f**ked up measuring system


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 16, 2011)

I use to have a friend at school with size 15 feet - we called him sideshow bob but he was a cool mofo. whenever he got into a fight he took one of his shoes off (guess thats why he always wore slip ons) and beat people around with it


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> secondly their not even in my size!! I need 11's unless their using some f**ked up measuring system



My bad lol 

As for yellow, stop being a pansy, its shoes!

Shoes are for shoeing not for fashion statements


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 16, 2011)

ASCOCK is the worst brand, i have maybe had 6-7 boards, each any every one of them exhibited the loudest cap squeel known to man!! bought an MSI and an XFX to replace them, no squeel or noises....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 16, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> ASCOCK is the worst brand, i have maybe had 6-7 boards, each any every one of them exhibited the loudest cap squeel known to man!! bought an MSI and an XFX to replace them, no squeel or noises....



should have told them for all the 6 AsRock motherboards you bought, you sold them all off, made a small profit and bought a pig. at least you have bacon every morning to go with the squeals. --but i admit that does sound very very nasty and tbh i wouldnt be suprised if the RMA team blacklist you for saying it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 16, 2011)

imagine that -- Ringing up AsRock CC with a pig on your lap, hold the handset against the pigs head and when the guy at the other end picks up, give the pigs tail a good yank.

maybe then they will know how you feel


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> ASCOCK is the worst brand, i have maybe had 6-7 boards, each any every one of them exhibited the loudest cap squeel known to man!! bought an MSI and an XFX to replace them, no squeel or noises....



My asrock board is epic 

Overclocks like a mother aswell and this is a lowend board : ]


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 16, 2011)

Your asrock board sucks 

My MSI LITTLE BANG RULES!


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 16, 2011)

yeah, i did that, got a full refund after the 5th one...

on a side note, ihave a interview from UCL tomorrow


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 16, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> ihave a interview from UCL tomorrow



remember what i said. -- you love frat parties and you think pot should be legalised  them bunch of hippies will let you in easy


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> remember what i said. -- you love frat parties and you think pot should be legalised  them bunch of hippies will let you in easy



those wise words never left me mate


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 16, 2011)

and when you have your freshers party -- invite me as a guest


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> and when you have your freshers party -- invite me as a guest



Why?? because you want to see some "fresh" young ladies???


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 16, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Why?? because you want to see some "fresh" young ladies???



Hell no! -- because i am the soul of any party!


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 17, 2011)

Impatiently waiting for the Bitfenix winner to be announced...


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 17, 2011)

will do


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont want yellow on my shoes





FreedomEclipse said:


> secondly their not even in my size!! I need 11's unless their using some f**ked up measuring system





FreedomEclipse said:


> I use to have a friend at school with size 15 feet - we called him sideshow bob but he was a cool mofo. whenever he got into a fight he took one of his shoes off (guess thats why he always wore slip ons) and beat people around with it



Triple post FTL


----------



## gumpty (Mar 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I use to have a friend at school with size 15 feet - we called him sideshow bob but he was a cool mofo. whenever he got into a fight he took one of his shoes off (guess thats why he always wore slip ons) and beat people around with it



I have size 13 feet. It's a drag but thankfully right on the cusp of what can be found on the high street. Sometimes I can fit size 12, which is handy. I really feel for your mate Sideshow Bob. I know what it's like - I'm 2.05m tall (6'8¾" for you imperialists) so have to get 90% of my clothes online or in stores like High & Mighty, and Primark they aint.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Triple post FTL



clubhouse forum doesnt add to post count so it doesnt matter


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> clubhouse forum doesnt add to post count so it doesnt matter



Does.


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 17, 2011)

Happy Saint Patrick's Day. and


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> clubhouse forum doesnt add to post count so it doesnt matter



Im sure it doesnt


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2011)

See -- my post count is currently stuck at 3827....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2011)

still stuck -- go ahead -- ask w1zzard or admin/mod -- club forum doesnt add to post count


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2011)

Trust me -- it really doesnt count, they stopped the post count in the clubforums ages ago


----------



## gumpty (Mar 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Trust me -- it really doesnt count, they stopped the post count in the clubforums ages ago



It's true.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 17, 2011)

^^ Dat


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2011)

BAM!! confirmed by the tattster himself!!! you people owe me a drink.

I laugh at those who made loads of posts here thinking it counted


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Trust me -- it really doesnt count, they stopped the post count in the clubforums ages ago



My post was rather cryptic, it was the _"... it doesn't matter part."_ I was playing Devil's advocate because double posting et al annoys me. Hence why we have an edit button.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 17, 2011)

Aaah, there's a little cheaty thing though - It doesn't add to your post count, but it adds to you thanks count...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2011)

I just told my dad to try my boots on - theyve gone from a size 11 to more like size 7 or 8 which fits him perfectly - he gave me £5 for them woohooo!!! fucking win!! i get £5 to put towards new shoes.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> clubhouse forum doesnt add to post count so it doesnt matter





InnocentCriminal said:


> Does.



NVM I didnt read the ^^^^ posts  
Whos got plans for the weekend? I think I am going to have a chilled one at home as last week I went a friends, the weekend before I was up in Manchester so just gonna have a few drinks and smokes in my own home and wash the car on Saturday


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2011)

Im just gonna sit in my room playing BC2 and finishing off my strongbow. I have no idea why i have about 4 cans left or something. they should have been all gone 2 weeks ago


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 17, 2011)

*Overclockers UK GTX 480 offer*

Hi guys, sorry for hijacking thread.  I got an e-mail from OcUK with a discount code for the GTX 480 special edition - (with the windforce 3x cooler).  It's not the Super Overclock but it's still got the cool cooler.  If you're after a good gfx card for about £200, try and use the discount code '*giga480*' at the checkout.  It might give you a 10% discount.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...tm_source=newsletter20110316&utm_medium=email

I'm not a sales guy for OcUK either 

I double checked, should work and if you decide not to buy, just dont confirm it all!!


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice deal, pity about the store.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 17, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Nice deal, pity about the store.



I've actually never had any problems.  Maybe thats why i wouldn't know - I've RMA'd through ebuyer and novatech but never had to through Overclockers.  I know they sometimes charge a tad more but if you look around it's never a problem.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I just told my dad to try my boots on - theyve gone from a size 11 to more like size 7 or 8 which fits him perfectly - he gave me £5 for them woohooo!!! fucking win!! i get £5 to put towards new shoes.



So your dad just got a good pair of good boots for £5. I appreciate that you don't really sell your things in TPU, but surely your dad ripped you off?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2011)

Meh -- I dont really care. If he ddnt want them, they would have gone to charity - their more then 2 years old and didnt really have much life left in them either way. £5 is better then nothing.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 17, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Whos got plans for the weekend? I think I am going to have a chilled one at home as last week I went a friends, the weekend before I was up in Manchester so just gonna have a few drinks and smokes in my own home and wash the car on Saturday



I'm gagging for a relaxed weekend but I got more gattered-ness coming. Got a babysitter Saturday night, so getting messy! More silly photo's and all-nighters


----------



## gumpty (Mar 17, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Whos got plans for the weekend? I think I am going to have a chilled one at home as last week I went a friends, the weekend before I was up in Manchester so just gonna have a few drinks and smokes in my own home and wash the car on Saturday



Quiet one for myself also. Came back from holiday (NZ) last week, and my missus has just returned this week, so I'm pretty broke and tired still.
Was meant to be running the Hastings half marathon on Sunday, but I've done a cumulative total of fuck-all training for it, so I pulled out.
Will probably spend my time doing exciting things like editing holiday photos.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 17, 2011)

gumpty said:


> Whos got plans for the weekend? I think I am going to have a chilled one at home



Friday i'm looking after some of my mates kids so just playing PS3 
Oh and rugby training on Saturday got a big game coming up next month just after my 18 birthday as well 

We all know Sunday is the day of rest


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2011)

ah good old rugby, use to play that a lot while back at school


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah brilliant game i play for the Ayia Nick camp (British Tri service camp in Cyprus)
We are in the quarter finals of Cyprus Tournament 
Next month we are playing Pafous (Can't spell where it is but thats how it sounds)
Its the opening of their new stadium they are expecting 3-4000 people to turn up and the TV crews are going to be there. So i will be on Cyprus TV


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 17, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> So i will be on Cyprus TV



Be sure to paint the TPU logo on your arm with body paint, so we can spot you


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2011)

I was more of a basketballer though. but my school use to make us do alot of sports, basketball, tennis, badminton, volleyball, cricket, rugby, football, cross country/trail running, and all the athletic sports like shotput, discuss, tripple jump, high jump, javalin and hurdles.

I was pretty good at 300m hurdles but i was better at sports were you need to throw shit. 

we did it all.


----------



## gumpty (Mar 17, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> Yeah brilliant game i play for the Ayia Nick camp (British Tri service camp in Cyprus)
> We are in the quarter finals of Cyprus Tournament
> Next month we are playing Pafous (Can't spell where it is but thats how it sounds)
> Its the opening of their new stadium they are expecting 3-4000 people to turn up and the TV crews are going to be there. So i will be on Cyprus TV



Nice one! Being a Kiwi I love rugby (except for a few weeks every four years - )

Forgive me, I haven't been to Cyprus, but wouldn't the fields there be rock hard?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2011)

gumpty said:


> Nice one! Being a Kiwi I love rugby (except for a few weeks every four years - )
> 
> Forgive me, I haven't been to Cyprus, but wouldn't the fields there be rock hard?



Its cyprus - they play on the beach in the sand


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 17, 2011)

It's Paphos, i got married thereback in 2003, needless to say am no longer with her so the moral of the story? don't get married in Cyprus ......... 

I would love to be able to run a half marathon but for 30 i am fucked, seriousley too much drinking amongst other things the last 10 years. 

Just started at the gym and 20 mins/1.5 mile is all I can muster on the treadmill man, fucking kills me, though I do cross country, rowing and cycling after that, really need to get rid of these old man moobs  (they're not that bad really  )


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 17, 2011)

Anyone been listening to the Radio1 effort?


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I was more of a basketballer though.



I went to private school for 8 years so i did a lot of sports
Same i played country for Yeovil Jets (I'm 6 foot 5 )



gumpty said:


> wouldn't the fields there be rock hard?



Yes in the summer it is horrible almost like concert lol
So we train on astro turf 



FreedomEclipse said:


> they play on the beach in the sand



The sand gets too hot to walk on bare foot during July/August time 



NdMk2o1o said:


> It's Paphos



Yeah man your right 
Cyprus has changed alot in the past ten or so i've been told


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> I went to private school for 8 years so i did a lot of sports
> Same i played country for Yeovil Jets (I'm 6 foot 5 )



I too went to private school for 3 years, but it was a primary not a secondary.
my secondary just had a huge liking to outdoor/indoor sports. 



IndigoGoose said:


> The sand gets too hot to walk on bare foot during July/August time




I know - Ive been to Tunisia, Ive even been to the sahara - it gets so hot they gotta leave wooden boards out on the sand for people to walk on,


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 17, 2011)

Last year it was 55 degrees you sweat just sitting


----------



## gumpty (Mar 17, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> It's Paphos, i got married thereback in 2003, needless to say am no longer with her so the moral of the story? don't get married in Cyprus .........
> 
> I would love to be able to run a half marathon but for 30 i am fucked, seriousley too much drinking amongst other things the last 10 years.
> 
> Just started at the gym and 20 mins/1.5 mile is all I can muster on the treadmill man, fucking kills me, though I do cross country, rowing and cycling after that, really need to get rid of these old man moobs  (they're not that bad really  )



I'm 31 & only started running when I was 29. I'd not done any exercise since I gave up rugby 7 years earlier (back injury). Anyone can do it, it's just the motivation that is hard. Signing up for a run helps with that a bit. I too started with 15 min runs. I also married my love of tech with my exercise. Got myself a Garmin GPS HR monitor watch to track it all.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2011)

gumpty said:


> I'm 31 & only started running when I was 29. I'd not done any exercise since I gave up rugby 7 years earlier (back injury). Anyone can do it, it's just the motivation that is hard. Signing up for a run helps with that a bit. I too started with 15 min runs. I also married my love of tech with my exercise. Got myself a Garmin GPS HR monitor watch to track it all.



should have got one with a beacon/tracking device that alerts the emergency services and guides them to your location just incase you have a heart attack  (i shouldnt laugh -- some day I too will turn 31 )


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 17, 2011)

gumpty said:


> Garmin GPS HR monitor watch to track it all.



Now thats what a real runner does 

To get into Rugby last year loads of people where saying they needed me to play
Because of them trying to get me their
I really enjoyed it so i'm still playing to this day




FreedomEclipse said:


> some day I too will turn 31



Until that day we can laugh lol


----------



## gumpty (Mar 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> should have got one with a beacon/tracking device that alerts the emergency services and guides them to your location just incase you have a heart attack  (i shouldnt laugh -- some day I too will turn 31 )



Yes, you laugh now .... :shadedshu



IndigoGoose said:


> Last year it was 55 degrees you sweat just sitting



You guys should get down to NZ (or Aus to a lesser extent). It's only ~25°C but because we have no ozone layer you get burned in less than 15mins.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 17, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> Yea i know right- i have heard countless times of Americans and other countries (but mainly Americans -  sorry guys) say that "well England is only an island"...
> 
> I WISH i was joking. I really do.
> 
> (count me in)



lol  funny... the sun never set on the british empire  (back when it existed)

count me in


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 17, 2011)

gumpty said:


> You guys should get down to NZ (or Aus to a lesser extent). It's only ~25°C but because we have no ozone layer you get burned in less than 15mins.



Now think of that double and thats Cyprus


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 17, 2011)

haha, you're lucky! you didn't have to face the merciless december of 2010...


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 17, 2011)

it's a shame people had stopped buying gtx 480s, we could've melted the ice and snow with an SLI setup


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 17, 2011)

Spectrum i love your Avatar Pic 

what temps do you get for your GTX 480 ?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> Spectrum i love your Avatar Pic
> 
> what temps do you get for your GTX 480 ?









do you really need to ask?


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 17, 2011)

i do not own one... however i have seen a couple in action 
thanks for compliment about picture  found it on acidcow.com


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the picture it helped me understand there heat


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 17, 2011)

to help you understand the heat draw better... visualise the following in your head
you start up furmark
you forget to turn fan up from 30%
graphics card reaches 100c
you smell a burning smell
you look at your shirt, the heat given off has caused it to combust.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 17, 2011)

lol it does right


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 17, 2011)

*Please help me out to buy an corsair case 800d, cheap price... Thanks!*


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 17, 2011)

oh yeah, he's reminded me, anyone want to buy a fully functioning, condition:new, gtx 460 768mb for £80?


----------



## gumpty (Mar 17, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> Now think of that double and thats Cyprus



That's what I like about the European sun. It can be as hot as you like but you can still go out in the sun for a reasonable period without getting burnt. Not so back home.


Anyone here following the cricket? England are in danger of crashing out of the World Cup for the fifth time in succession.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 17, 2011)

haha, we beat the aussies in the ashes, don't see why we can't win the world cup...


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 17, 2011)

I do hope we beat ireland in the 6 nations and win a grand slam though


----------



## gumpty (Mar 17, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> haha, we beat the aussies in the ashes, don't see why we can't win the world cup...



Go figure. Although they didn't fare too well in the one-dayers after the ashes. Maybe England should stick to tests.

NZ on the other hand ... can't play tests to save ourselves, and have been woeful in the one-dayers leading up to the world cup, but once again could stroll into the semis as we usually do.



Spectrum said:


> I do hope we beat ireland in the 6 nations and win a grand slam though



I have England to win by 6.


----------



## gumpty (Mar 17, 2011)

Speaking of Ireland, I think I'll have a Guinness somewhere tonight.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 17, 2011)

england never plays well in the one dayers


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 17, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Please help me out to buy an corsair case 800d, cheap price... Thanks!



Cheap Corsair 800D? You are out of your mind


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 17, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> beat ireland in the 6 nations and win a grand slam though



we best do


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 17, 2011)

you know what really pissed me off? 
a couple months ago, i was trying desperately to buy a hd 6870 directcu... but everywhere except the UK they were for sale...
so i got the asus eah6870 with the stock cooler... then about 3 days later, the directcu ones started appearing


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 17, 2011)

damned asus... eh?


----------



## gumpty (Mar 17, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> *Please help me out to buy an corsair case 800d, cheap price... Thanks!*



Interested in a Coolermaster ATCS 840 for a decent price? I really need to get around to selling this bloody thing. Along with all the rest of the kit I have lying around.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 17, 2011)

you want a gtx 460 768mb directcu for £80 to go with your lovely new case? (it overclocks really well, got it to 870mhz core stable without any voltage tweak [can't remember memory])


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 17, 2011)

Guys.... just wanna remind you, this Clubhouse is not part of the B/S/T forums so please don't canvas for sales or offers in here, mentioning that you will be putting kit up for sale in B/S/T is OK but the actual business should be conducted publically only in that forum or if you are happy to take the risk with people you know, in PM.  Otherwise it will just be seen as trying to navigate around the rulz.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 17, 2011)

ok, i do apologise


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 18, 2011)

I just worked out it's a cat wearing a mask! Genius!


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 18, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I just worked out it's a cat wearing a mask! Genius!



Haha bit slow


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2011)

I feel like a pizza....


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 18, 2011)

That RMA thread's just reminded me Freedom;
I gave ENTA my address, but I forgot to give them my e-mail address, so they might send you an e-mail about the replacement being sent.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2011)

No idea -- I dont think i even registerd the unit with ENTA or Antec.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2011)

And it just occured to me....the cost of 2 6950s is pretty much equal to a GTX580....so theres another thing to think about.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> No idea -- I dont think i even registerd the unit with ENTA or Antec.



Na, ebuyer would have given ENTA the email address from the account used to buy the PSU. When I phoned ENTA, they already had your address, so they should hopefully have your email addy.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 18, 2011)

Guys, where's the best place online to get some branded, decent case fans? I'm thinking about pimping up my CM 690 II.

Also does anyone know where I can get a side panel with a window for this case?


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 18, 2011)

Have a butcher's here Wrong one.

EDIT: Go here. Cheaper than I thought.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 18, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> ok, i do apologise



Thanks, it was not just aimed at you, it's easy for us all to do it at times as Clubhouses tend to be "chat forums" so we chat lol.


----------



## gumpty (Mar 18, 2011)

I apologize also.

Wasn't really trying to get around the rules, but I am aware of them so I shouldn't have done it.

Thanks Tatty.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 18, 2011)

Anyone planning on going Bulldozer when it's released?


----------



## gumpty (Mar 18, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Anyone planning on going Bulldozer when it's released?



Not when it's released. I wont be looking into getting a new platform until mid-late 2012.

For me, it'll have to provide the optimum price/performance/wattage.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 18, 2011)

Freedom, just about to go into town, which bank you with again?

EDIT: Just found it, we're all good. Waiting for boiler man to do one then I'll be doing the shiznit.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2011)

Im with Nationwide



gumpty said:


> Not when it's released. I wont be looking into getting a new platform until mid-late 2012.
> 
> For me, it'll have to provide the optimum price/performance/wattage.



My Q9550 is due to be retired at the end of the year imo. probably going to be going sandy bridge during or after the christmas period. I think i'l save a bit of cash by just getting a mobo, hsf & ram. everything else i have is still good


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2011)

*sigh*  this shit is getting depressing.... 399mb?? I need to move to america!!


.:edit:. 

actually that ISP is Norwegian


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 18, 2011)

Do I read that right? Faster than 99% of Norway? 400mb/s netage?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2011)

faster or not. the UK needs to see some of these speeds!!!!


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 18, 2011)

Definitely!

On another note; Bitfenix are really taking their time - must be having a hard time choosing between Mr McC's and MailMan's answer.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 18, 2011)

Boiler man's gone 
I gotta go up town 
It's lashing it down out there! 

Ho hum duty calls.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2011)

Its raining here too  I want to go to the library to leech of their interwebs but I dont have waterproof shoes shadedshu

So until it stops, im grounded


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 18, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Anyone planning on going Bulldozer when it's released?



Me I'm going to bulldozer mate. At the moment i'm planning to sell my X6 1090T. Once the bulldozer released Boom i will get ones...


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its raining here too  I want to go to the library to leech of their interwebs but I dont have waterproof shoes shadedshu
> 
> So until it stops, im grounded




Here it's sunny i want to go outside but i have to wait something from mr. postie man...

Edit: Have you seen reefer86 to pop up in TPU. i just wondering if he still selling his corsair 800d. i want to throw out my nzxt tempest evo...


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its raining here too  I want to go to the library to leech of their interwebs but I dont have waterproof shoes shadedshu
> So until it stops, im grounded



Aah I remember the days of tying plastic bags around my socks! Money's in now.



HUSKIE said:


> Here it's sunny i want to go outside but i have to wait something from mr. postie man...
> Edit: Have you seen reefer86 to pop up in TPU. i just wondering if he still selling his corsair 800d. i want to throw out my nzxt tempest evo...



I want sun! No fair!
I'm glad I didn't have to bring that parcel back from town (Noctua NH-D14), it was heavy man! You get loads of bits with it, even some decent-looking Noctua TIM. I want one!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Aah I remember the days of tying plastic bags around my socks! Money's in now



Pleasure doin business with yer!


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 18, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I want sun! No fair!
> I'm glad I didn't have to bring that parcel back from town (Noctua NH-D14), it was heavy man! You get loads of bits with it, even some decent-looking Noctua TIM. I want one!



Thanks mate.. have you got any tracking number? 

i use JETART TIM for my cpu and gpu as well...


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 18, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Thanks mate.. have you got any tracking number?
> 
> i use JETART TIM for my cpu and gpu as well...



Tracking # PM'ed!
I am a fan of Prolimatech PK-1. It came top of some comparison test (top out of the ones that don't need any curing time anyway)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> i use JETART TIM for my cpu and gpu as well...



I prefer to use AC MX-2 or MX-4,  I got MX-4 on just about everything at the moment because I bought it from kikatech for under £5 when everywhere else was charging about £7-8 for it


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 18, 2011)

Anyone got a spare LGA775 CPU they can lend me, or a spare LGA775 motherboard i can buy for DAMN cheap?

If that's against the rules Tatty, edit this post with a love message for me.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 18, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Anyone got a spare LGA775 CPU they can lend me, or a spare LGA775 motherboard i can buy for DAMN cheap?
> 
> If that's against the rules Tatty, edit this post with a love message for me.



I got spare lendable LGA775 CPU.
C2D E6300?


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 18, 2011)

My favourite TIM buying guide:


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 18, 2011)

Lets be honest, if it's after market TIM, it's all basically the same, temp wise.

Get as much as you can, for as cheap as you can.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 18, 2011)

You probably want to buy the TIM which is easiest to apply and remove.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> My favourite TIM buying guide:



Aluminium Oxide TIMs arent such a great idea on DHT pipes btw. they are great TIMS but they will corrode the pipes. Hence why AC Ceramic TIMs are so popular - plus they are not conductive


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 18, 2011)

I haven't stopped using AS5 since my first build.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 18, 2011)

I buy the chip crappy TIM that OEMs use.

Not to fussed by a few degrees difference in temperatures.

As I aim for low temps anyway, not a benchmarker/extreme overclocker so a few degrees won't affect anything at all for me.

Unrelated! Entirely.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v311/mopatop/IMAG0019-2.jpg



could do with some lapping IMO


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> could do with some lapping IMO



No lap kit, and I don't think I'll be keeping it, I can't find my tools so won't be able to do the modding I wanted to do to it : [


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2011)

can you mod it to cool 2 6950s?


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> can you mod it to cool 2 6950s?



Yup.

Might need to upgrade the tecs aswell as the heatsink/s for that amount of heat though.

Currently it's thermal limit is 130w past that the tecs fail due to the heatsink no longer dissipating heat from the hot side of them effectively.

So my first mod was going to be attach the hot side of tecs to separate heat-sinks rather than that radial heatsink.


This was going to be mounted vertically inside my case where HDD bays normally are for one of the tecs.




( mostly for sexyness as the heatsink is OTT for the tec) ( also, no graphics card attach to it of-course, just the heatsink part)

And than the other tecs would be either staying on the radial sink or being attached to stock heatpipe heatsinks by AMD.





This tec chiller works by cooling the water rather than water cooling the tecs, there is 3 water blocks attached to the cold side of the tecs : ]


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2011)

Im tempted to buy a zippo lighter....I dont smoke - i just like to burn things. and zippos make a cool sound when you flick the lid.

If i had one reason to get a zippo it would be because some smoke grenades didnt go off when i went paintballing. theres a little pull string on the grenade that sometimes gets twisted up and breaks if you pull it too hard. and if it breaks then the only way to get get it working is to break the seal on the nade and light the fuse yourself.

and a zippo's a little bit safer in the pocket when carrying other things.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im tempted to buy a zippo lighter....I dont smoke - i just like to burn things. and zippos make a cool sound when you flick the lid.
> 
> If i had one reason to get a zippo it would be because some smoke grenades didnt go off when i went paintballing. theres a little pull string on the grenade that sometimes gets twisted up and breaks if you pull it too hard. and if it breaks then the only way to get get it working is to break the seal on the nade and light the fuse yourself.
> 
> and a zippo's a little bit safer in the pocket when carrying other things.



Zippo's are terrible for burning things. You want a wind-proof lighter. Zippo's have a high chance of not lighting on the first flick (unless you're a pro smoker like I am  ) and they are affected by wind too easy (you end up burning your fingernails).
An electric windproof lighter, like the Prince Pocket Torch would be perfect. It's got a high-powered flame, but doesn't chug gas like most leccy windproofs.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 18, 2011)

Anything to do with lighters, just ask me, I'm the Doctor:
(this isn't even half of my collection)


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 18, 2011)

Prince Pocket Torch






I had this one:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2011)

but a zippo is cool -- and you can intimidate people by constantly flicking the lid open and closed  

well heres the choices that amazon has for wind proof lighters http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...words=windproof+lighter&x=0&y=0&tag=tec053-21

the one with the green LED looks pretty cool but its £10. im trying to save --theres a petrol lighter for like £3 which looks shit but im sure it will work


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 18, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Anyone got a spare LGA775 CPU they can lend me, or a spare LGA775 motherboard i can buy for DAMN cheap?
> 
> If that's against the rules Tatty, edit this post with a love message for me.



Discussing needs/wants is fine, discussing the business end is not unless in PM land or B/S/T, so for example, it's OK for me to say that I will be selling my rig in May, it's not OK to actually do the deal here.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 18, 2011)

guide price for a used XFX GTX 280?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 18, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> guide price for a used XFX GTX 280?



I would guess about 25% less than this as it comes with a 1 year warranty...............

http://www.videocardshop.co.uk/view...ideocardshop.co.uk/search.aspx?col=1&crit=280


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 18, 2011)

£70 is a good deal right? and it might have a warranty being the second owner


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but a zippo is cool -- and you can intimidate people by constantly flicking the lid open and closed
> 
> well heres the choices that amazon has for wind proof lighters http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...words=windproof+lighter&x=0&y=0&tag=tec053-21
> 
> the one with the green LED looks pretty cool but its £10. im trying to save --theres a petrol lighter for like £3 which looks shit but im sure it will work



 Zippo's aren't intimidating, they're works of art!
I burnt someone with that Prince Torch when I was 16, his ankle actually bubbled up. I only clicked it for a sec, but because I turned the gas up, the flame stayed on for a couple of seconds after you click it (flame died down slowly). You want to look intimidating, light the grenade with something deadly!!

Every time you flick the lid of a Zippo, you wear it down. It ends up losing the distinctive sound until you get the pliers on the hinge. Ask someone who collects Zippo's if "you can show him a trick with it" and he'll slap you!!!

The £3 petrol lighter will sound nothing like a Zippo, it'll sound like a gay pink disposable lighter impersonating a Zippo. Trust me, the best one on that page site is this one.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2011)

the best one is also the one that got some of the worst reviews when it comes to build quality lol look at it man!!


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 18, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> £70 is a good deal right? and it might have a warranty being the second owner



I'm not sure. It's not that fast anymore. You SHOULD be able to get a HD5850 for £100, or a GTX460 for £105. I know it's more, but i'll last ALOT long, run cooler, consume less leccy and only require 6pins (the GTX280 requires one 8pin).

If you can't push past £70, then ok.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the best one is also the one that got some of the worst reviews when it comes to build quality lol look at it man!!



Link me please, I only got about 200MB left of my monthly limit


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Link me please, I only got about 200MB left of my monthly limit



http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B001O1423K/?tag=tec053-21

even the £3 zippo got more stars!!


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B001O1423K/?tag=tec053-21
> 
> even the £3 zippo got more stars!!



Aah man, they used to sell them at the market near me, they were the rubber ones. If that ones not rubber, don't get it, sorry for the confusion man.
The rubber ones are good because it's almost 1 part. The ones that are like 4 parts put together are the ones that fail the most (I've had a few).


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm going to give this site a go, I'm getting one of these two (pending reviews):

http://www.pyrom8.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=18
http://www.pyrom8.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=39


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Aah man, they used to sell them at the market near me, they were the rubber ones. If that ones not rubber, don't get it, sorry for the confusion man.
> The rubber ones are good because it's almost 1 part. The ones that are like 4 parts put together are the ones that fail the most (I've had a few).



well what would be your second choice on that list?


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 18, 2011)

scam can't help but notice the ganja leaf lighters XD


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 18, 2011)

AHA! Here's the original one (original's were the best)
http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B001U2BK1U/?tag=tec053-21

I'd get this one.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 18, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> scam can't help but notice the ganja leaf lighters XD



hehe.... can you imagine being stopped at the airport with it?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> AHA! Here's the original one (original's were the best)
> http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B001U2BK1U/?tag=tec053-21
> 
> I'd get this one.



ah, this one reminds me of the one i picked up in amsterdam. a pocket blow torch


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 18, 2011)

Almost exactly the same as the Prince; they're nice bits of kit. The chain is very difficult to break, and the tank lasts quite a while. I had my Prince for over 2 years until I lost it at Stonehenge 
I've had a few of the cheap ones, they break way too easy and you have to take them apart and put a bit of tape around the sparker to get them going again.
I didn't think I'd ever find the Prince's again, I really hope this GX7 is as good as the Turboflame I had.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2011)

I think mines in the shed somewhere. I dont smoke but i do a bit of DIY and it comes in handy.

I used it to do a bit of paint stripping once. otherwise its just a very handy tool to have when messing around with wires and fishing equipment


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2011)

well DIY and burning stuff -- I wont lie -- I see a pile of scrap paper and the first thought that goes through my head is if theres some sort of big metalic tub or bin nearby that i can dump them all into and set fire to them


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think mines in the shed somewhere. I dont smoke but i do a bit of DIY and it comes in handy.
> 
> I used it to do a bit of paint stripping once. otherwise its just a very handy tool to have when messing around with wires and fishing equipment



I honestly think the best one you can get is one of the ones that cost like £20. i saw one like this a few years ago, the guy told me it come with a lifetime warranty. Trying to find it now.



FreedomEclipse said:


> well DIY and burning stuff -- I wont lie -- I see a pile of scrap paper and the first thought that goes through my head is if theres some sort of big metalic tub or bin nearby that i can dump them all into and set fire to them



You sound quite dangerous - if we go paintballing, I'm holding the lighters!!


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well DIY and burning stuff -- I wont lie -- I see a pile of scrap paper and the first thought that goes through my head is if theres some sort of big metalic tub or bin nearby that i can dump them all into and set fire to them



we have burnt everything, sweets, cans, plastic cups, plastic bags, oil soaked cloths, plastic bags, takeaway boxes, coffee, sugar, newspaper, sealed cigarettes and a chair leg all on the same day

went through 4-5 lighters i think, our friend was pissed when see saw his newly conreted patio wit deep burn marks


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I honestly think the best one you can get is one of the ones that cost like £20. i saw one like this a few years ago, the guy told me it come with a lifetime warranty. Trying to find it now.




theres one on amazon in silver theres not that many reviews and but there is a serious one about potential bad build quality.  

youre gonna hate me but i relented and got the £3 zippo  hey man, if it works im not gonna complain, and i dont really need to use it that much anyway, I am sure it will serve its purpose just fine  if not, then you have full premission to give me the 'i told you so' speech.



Bo$$ said:


> we have burnt everything, sweets, cans, plastic cups, plastic bags, oil soaked cloths, plastic bags, takeaway boxes, coffee, sugar, newspaper, sealed cigarettes and a chair leg all on the same day
> 
> went through 4-5 lighters i think, our friend was pissed when see saw his newly conreted patio wit deep burn marks



me n my mates set fire to a bin in tottenham court road.  not deberately of course i might add but while it was on fire, it was monkey spankingly awesome. the flames were so orangey n thick n angry, it was a total shame that we didnt have any marshmellows. honest to god that was an awesome fire. then someone else decided to set fire to an outdoor ASHTRAY outside Victoria coach station.  there was so much smoke and it was really thick like early morning fog. you couldnt see 5meters ahead of you. it was that bad. YET no one was making any attempt to put it out. not even the staff. 

the smell of cigarettes was so bad you could smell it more then a mile away and it would still give you cancer like being in a phonebooth with 30 cigar smokers


----------



## mullered07 (Mar 18, 2011)

*SO, BIG ANNOUNCEMENT. SORRY i HAVE BEEN AWOL FOR A LONG TIME GUYS, I CAN'T SAY I'M SURPRISED ABOUT THE SUCCESS OF THE CLUBHOUSE CAUSE WELL WE'RE BRITISH  

BUT SERIOUSLEY IT'S TOUCHING TO SEE IT IS STILL GOING STRONG AFTER ALL THIS TIME, SO KUDOS TO YOU!! 

TATTY A BIG SHOUT OUT TO YOU, THANKS FOR BEING THE VOICE OF REASON DUDE AND I APPRECIATE YOUR EFFORTS MATE 

I HAVE BEEN AWAY A LONG WHILE BECAUSE OF REASONS I CARE NOT TO GO INTO BUT I AM SORRY TO BREAK IT TO YOU THAT I PLAN ON STAYING THIS TIME ROUND, OH AND TATTY IS MY OFFICIAL No2 INFACT HE DESERVES A LOT OF CREDIT FOR HIS WORK HERE, SO LETS RAISE A GLASS TO HIM........ AND HIS DAUGHTERS    ​*


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome back mullered! Yea we're keeping it going strong in here, regular hangout now


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 19, 2011)

mullered07 said:


> *SO, BIG ANNOUNCEMENT. SORRY i HAVE BEEN AWOL FOR A LONG TIME GUYS, I CAN'T SAY I'M SURPRISED ABOUT THE SUCCESS OF THE CLUBHOUSE CAUSE WELL WE'RE BRITISH
> 
> BUT SERIOUSLEY IT'S TOUCHING TO SEE IT IS STILL GOING STRONG AFTER ALL THIS TIME, SO KUDOS TO YOU!!
> 
> ...



If its woman troubles - weve all been there.

secondly you should have broke it to Tatty in a more Theatrical way..... the Kanye West way....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 19, 2011)

Like...







Tatty -- Im really happy for you and imma let you finish... but.....


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 19, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> (this isn't even half of my collection)



WOW i love your collection


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 19, 2011)

*RUBBISH! Early morning...*

I've got 9 night worked last night and i mentioned to my boss that i have off from work tonight and he never give my off.. im so so tired and look like a vampire or zombie like that..
(They're cruel)
and i need to go to my mrs in harrogate because yesterday is our 2nd year wedding anniversary.. but i won't join to her.. i Miss her...

My company owner is not a british...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 19, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> My company owner is not a british...



yeah -- western people do struggle to understand our asian culture. Kill all whiteys!! (best movie quote ever )


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 19, 2011)

to put it into context....






a chinese kid holding a kill whitey sign -- hes clearly not happy about his treatment at school and refuses to mix with all the other non asian kids -- this is an outrage!!


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 19, 2011)

mullered07 said:


> *SO, BIG ANNOUNCEMENT. SORRY i HAVE BEEN AWOL FOR A LONG TIME GUYS, I CAN'T SAY I'M SURPRISED ABOUT THE SUCCESS OF THE CLUBHOUSE CAUSE WELL WE'RE BRITISH
> 
> BUT SERIOUSLEY IT'S TOUCHING TO SEE IT IS STILL GOING STRONG AFTER ALL THIS TIME, SO KUDOS TO YOU!!
> 
> ...



I'll defiantly raise one to that.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> to put it into context....
> a chinese kid holding a kill whitey sign -- hes clearly not happy about his treatment at school and refuses to mix with all the other non asian kids -- this is an outrage!!



Meh, I see his point. Most English people are c*nts. Me included 
Me, my little brother and my Dad were going to start a company:
*Coates Unlimited National Technology Specialists
*
Would we have got rejected choosing that name?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 19, 2011)

that would be a pretty awesome name


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 19, 2011)

Might start an internet cafe called: TW@

... ahhh


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 19, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Might start an internet cafe called: TW@
> 
> ... ahhh



I like that. I mean th@.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 19, 2011)

you not played gta4 then, they'd ave you for copyright lol


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 19, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> you not played gta4 then, they'd ave you for copyright lol



Waiting for that. Been playing it today


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 19, 2011)

At my local pub it was only 1euro a pint 
Shame Ireland won though


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 19, 2011)

Bloody ell... £2.30 and £2.80 here.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 19, 2011)

Tottenham drew with westham --crap game. tottenham should be playing dodgeball with them


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 19, 2011)

Still workin' f*king hell. 
Phone internet.

@scammer. Tomorrow i'll sort it out. Got mr noctua this morning. Thanks.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 20, 2011)

nice blast from the past. 1Ghz was the magic number


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 20, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Bloody ell... £2.30 and £2.80 here.



New Challenge! Find a pub with <£3 a pint in Zone 1 London!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 20, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> New Challenge! Find a pub with <£3 a pint in Zone 1 London!



Try the pub not far from warren street station. --come out of the underground, turn right past Mc D's and i think its the first pub on the right handside. that place usually has pretty cheap drinks. not sure about pints though (dont drink beer -- i was there over new years downing whiskys )


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 20, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> New Challenge! Find a pub with <£3 a pint in Zone 1 London!



Easy..... the Victory Services Club, the Union Jack club and any British Legion club..... however you have to have the right credentials to get in..... when you do, it's full of surprises, it's full of women!    Ohhhh and I know a nice little drinker in Chelsea that the local squaddies use @ £2.70 a pint for carlesburg.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 20, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Easy..... the Victory Services Club, the Union Jack club and any British Legion club..... however you have to have the right credentials to get in..... when you do, it's full of surprises, it's full of women!    Ohhhh and I know a nice little drinker in Chelsea that the local squaddies use @ £2.70 a pint for carlesburg.



Just because you risked your life for the greater good does not automatically grant you the right to be a hero and gods gift to cheap drinking establishments 

I have been more and more of the "go to Tesco, buy booze and drink at home" kind of guy, can't afford to go out to drink  Damn London, the rent is too damn high!


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 20, 2011)

next time i'm up in london i'll have to check that out


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 20, 2011)

i agree with fourstaff. much easier to buy booze from a shop than a pub now... such crap prices


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 20, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Easy..... the Victory Services Club, the Union Jack club and any British Legion club..... however you have to have the right credentials to get in..... when you do, it's full of surprises, it's full of women!    Ohhhh and I know a nice little drinker in Chelsea that the local squaddies use @ £2.70 a pint for carlesburg.



If i go there dressed as spec-ops will i get £2 a pint?


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 20, 2011)

no but i'm sure if you went in with a machine gun you'd get pints for free


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 20, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> no but i'm sure if you went in with a machine gun you'd get pints for free



liberate tattys captured AK-47 and frog march him into the pub at gun point for free drinks. sounds like a plan even Michael Caine would be proud of


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 20, 2011)

Can get fosters and other shite drinks here for £2 a pint.

Everything else is £3+ a pint.

Hate being next to London AND Stansted, oh yeah Cambridge has good links with us too.

Balls!


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 20, 2011)

is that a harry brown reference?


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 20, 2011)

(by the way if anyone hasn't seen harry brown, they need to watch it. it's a great film.)


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 20, 2011)

I know posts here don't go towards post count but there is still and edit button if you wanna add more to what you've said


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 20, 2011)

sorry but still, good film


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 20, 2011)

do you lot get a barclays fantasy league goin each year?

itd be good


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 20, 2011)

i'm with halifax


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 20, 2011)

Trying to drink up 4 bottles of smirnoff... After 9 night straight worked... WHF. Someone playing homefront for PC?

@pantherx12 Got ur pm..


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 20, 2011)

anyone traded/dealt with Spectrum? i can't find his Heatware


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 20, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> anyone traded/dealt with Spectrum? i can't find his Heatware




It's up to you pal...


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 21, 2011)

Its offical i'm coming back to London for 10 days in June can't F ing wait


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 21, 2011)

Cool stuff 

Anyone got a wired 360 controller they want to sell me?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 21, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> Its offical i'm coming back to London for 10 days in June can't F ing wait



Bring some greek women with you! no OAPs though, one tatty is great enough thanks


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> anyone traded/dealt with Spectrum? i can't find his Heatware



TBH I have only 2 feedbacks in Heatware as I never used this forum to sell in the old days, it's only more recently where heat is required that I opened an account, I had always sold on e bay previously but I have a 111 - 0 on the Flea, either but thru BST or for peace of mind ask for a Fleabay reference so you can check stats out.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 21, 2011)

its monday!! my lighter still isnt here!! getting itchy fingers!! Need....tooo......b..u.....r..n....stuff NaOoOoo!!!!!! on a lighter note i got a pretty bad bollocking for setting off a red smoke grenade in the garden. mum thinks because it it said smoke 'grenade' on the side of it that it was the kind that went BoOm and she was raving about how it could have set fire to the shed or the house and blah blah blah.

I needed to test it anyway as I bought about 20 of them for paintballing last week and on quite a few of them the small string on the pull ring broke while in the field so I had to way to get the nade smoking-- I had spares on me anyway but there was a situation when all 3 of the nades i went out with broke. the only way to get it working was to break the seal and light the fuse from inside the smoke nade. hense the reason for the lighter/zippo. to prevent this shit from happening again


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 21, 2011)

I now have enough posts on Aria to get into the BST and guess whose a frequenter there, watercooled. 

Should i have a chat with an Admin?


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 21, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I now have enough posts on Aria to get into the BST and guess whose a frequenter there, watercooled.
> 
> Should i have a chat with an Admin?



OFcourse man, you should have done that weeks ago man!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 21, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I now have enough posts on Aria to get into the BST and guess whose a frequenter there, watercooled.
> 
> Should i have a chat with an Admin?



NAIL HIM!!!

Dont forget to leave him some love on his heatware. People need to know that he shafted you and that hes not to be trusted.

who knows how many forums this guy has registerd with to sell stuff then vanish when stuff he sells goes wrong. -- you need to make that clear to EVERYONE to be aware of this ass hat


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> anyone traded/dealt with Spectrum? i can't find his Heatware



no, this is my first attempt at trying to sell some hardware, usually i just bin stuff i don't need but the 460 i wish to sell has value, so i don't want to bin it


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 21, 2011)

apologies for any concerns caused, i'm creating a heatware account


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 21, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> apologies for any concerns caused, i'm creating a heatware account



faster you sell you gtx 460 faster i get my second GTX 280 
PM Nat when you do it just to get the ball rolling


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> faster you sell you gtx 460 faster i get my second GTX 280
> PM Nat when you do it just to get the ball rolling



Who is this Nat you speak of???


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 21, 2011)

the guy trying to sell his 280s


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 21, 2011)

Orly. For a second there i thought we were talking about a chick called Nat


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 21, 2011)

lol 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/member.php?u=80096
Nat327


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 21, 2011)

thats cool - hes been around for a year but i aint seem him around (and I Troll patrol these forums on a daily basis) thats why i didnt know who he was when you said Nat


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 21, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> so hang on who's after my 460?



Hawking in Clubhouse has been forbidden by the man-in-charge, ie Tatty. IIRC no body is after your 460.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 21, 2011)

sorry was just curious


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 21, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> so hang on who's after my 460?



nat327 is  
do the deal fast man! im counting on you!


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 21, 2011)

we all know what was here


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 21, 2011)

affirmitive 

so, everyone how is life?


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> so, everyone how is life?



Meh.
Just meh  You?

I'm gonna be putting some RAM up for sale soon.
2x2GB DDR2 1066 GeIL Black Dragon. What should I sell it for, £40?
I've actually got 4x2GB, so should I do a bundle for £75?


----------



## mullered07 (Mar 21, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Hawking in Clubhouse has been forbidden by the man-in-charge, ie mullered07. IIRC no body is after your 460.



Lemme fix that for you  

But yea, trading is for the BST section only though I see no harm in letting people know that you are selling it and linking to a FS thread from in here when you have


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 21, 2011)

mullered07 said:


> Lemme fix that for you
> 
> But yea, trading is for the BST section only though I see no harm in letting people know that you are selling it and linking to a FS thread from in here when you have



Right, you are back 

Tatty, if you are reading this, time to hand that banstick of yours back to the rightful owner


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> affirmitive
> 
> so, everyone how is life?



life's pretty good, the money from the 460 is going to go towards an i7-2600k, asus p7p67 pro and 8gb of mushkin redline


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 21, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Right, you are back
> 
> Tatty, if you are reading this, time to hand that banstick of yours back to the rightful owner



I'm boycotting using the word "banstick" in the clubhouse.
It shall now be referred to as "boomstick" as I know the secret of Tatty's armaments...


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 21, 2011)

by the way i suggest that none of you ever tries to give your cat a bath.. my arm's pretty fucked up now


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 21, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Meh.
> Just meh  You?
> 
> I'm gonna be putting some RAM up for sale soon.
> ...



£40 sounds good, sell it all for £74.99  



mullered07 said:


> Lemme fix that for you
> 
> But yea, trading is for the BST section only though I see no harm in letting people know that you are selling it and linking to a FS thread from in here when you have



right you are.
welcome back buddy



Fourstaff said:


> Right, you are back
> 
> Tatty, if you are reading this, time to hand that banstick of yours back to the rightful owner


  
he is all too happy to man!



Spectrum said:


> life's pretty good, the money from the 460 is going to go towards an i7-2600k, asus p7p67 pro and 8gb of mushkin redline



wow, sounds like fun
Im putting my Beautiful 9800gt greens up for sale after my aqquisions arrive and are setup they have some really badass coolers and very aggressive overclocks what is a good price for them??


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 21, 2011)

does anyone have a old PSU and LGA 775 CPU they would be happy to sell for the price of shipping?


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 21, 2011)

oh jesus i don't want to say here... i'm itching to PM you


----------



## mullered07 (Mar 21, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Right, you are back
> 
> Tatty, if you are reading this, time to hand that banstick of yours back to the rightful owner



I has no powaz lol I just created the clubhouse  



Spectrum said:


> oh jesus i don't want to say here... i'm itching to PM you



Just list a FS thread then feel free to link to it in here I don't think there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 21, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> oh jesus i don't want to say here... i'm itching to PM you



Just do it, I was being a jerk just now  This is one of the best spots in TPU, the enforcer is too nice


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 21, 2011)

i pm'd him


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 21, 2011)

Ooh, Gordon Ramsay's on!




Yea I'm a Gordon lover.
In a bit...


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 21, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Ooh, Gordon Ramsay's on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is that even possible??


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 21, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Right, you are back
> 
> Tatty, if you are reading this, time to hand that banstick of yours back to the rightful owner



Ahhhh but he has no Powerzzzz, he may think this is his clubhouse..... but......   And he certainly has not had training on the "stick".

Welcome back Liverpool supporter!


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 21, 2011)

if you ever met him and offered to cook him dinner, he'd tell you to fuck off, and that you were fucking doing it fucking wrong.

that's exactly what he'd say to you scaminatrix..

unless you had more michelin stars than him..


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 21, 2011)

And "offending" messages deleted.... just to show how nice I really am


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 21, 2011)

it's not offending, it's merely the truth. 
you have to admit ramsay does take cooking too seriously...


----------



## mullered07 (Mar 21, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Ahhhh but he has no Powerzzzz, he may think this is his clubhouse..... but......   And he certainly has not had training on the "stick".
> 
> Welcome back Liverpool supporter!



And said clubhouse will always be mine, you just wants cause you cant haves 

Good memory...... for an old man  

hehehe 

BTW for those who haven't been around since 2007, I am also good friends with ndmk who some of you may know, we worked together back in 2001 and have been good friends since and live just a stones throw from each other, hence my rig looking suspiciously similar to his, I actually got him into hardware and recently bought his main rig. No I didn't take advantage of his cashflow situation


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 21, 2011)

Right fella. Looks like i might be coming down to London soon. I can get a train there and back for £25! So, whose up for a drink!?


----------



## mullered07 (Mar 21, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Right fella. Looks like i might be coming down to London soon. I can get a train there and back for £25! So, whose up for a drink!?



UK TPU get together is in order


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 21, 2011)

Yep. I'm really want to come down. I'll be on my own though, so i might have to beg for residence


----------



## mullered07 (Mar 21, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Yep. I'm really want to come down. I'll be on my own though, so i might have to beg for residence



Pfft I'll be begging with you, midlands here MP though after a big enough sesh I am sure I would find somewhere to crash, yes I'd probably wake up with a bunch of tree hugging hippies in an urban farm with a load of scientologists but hey I have done worse ......


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey, if i get afew hours, im happy!

You can meet me half way down on the train!


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 21, 2011)

a uk tpu get together would be cool.. if everybody met up at like waterloo station in london
there should be a special signal so that we may spot eachother amongst the commuters... like... somebody gets out a stick of ram and waves it about in the air for a little while until there is a whole congregation of people waving sticks of ram about in the air...


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 21, 2011)

Or just pick a specific place... lol.

Hope your all big drinkers!


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 21, 2011)

either is fine


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> is that even possible??



I just like watching him verbally abuse the wastes-of-DNA on Hell's Kitchen. Makes me hungry too 



Spectrum said:


> if you ever met him and offered to cook him dinner, he'd tell you to fuck off, and that you were fucking doing it fucking wrong.
> that's exactly what he'd say to you scaminatrix..
> unless you had more michelin stars than him..



If he said that to me, I'd kick his head in and force my beans on toast down his throat!


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 21, 2011)

haha  
personally i'd find something he really dislikes... and make a sandwich with it in


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 21, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> somebody gets out a stick of ram and waves it about in the air for a little while until there is a whole congregation of people waving sticks of ram about in the air..



Haha that would be so funny to see and do 

People looking would most likely think WTF is wrong with them


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 21, 2011)

"what are they waving?!"
"looks, honey, like they're waving about bits of metal like loons!"


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 21, 2011)

We could use our own hand signals -


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 21, 2011)

lol


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 21, 2011)

hey guys i want in!
uk is overpriced and cold most the time but no other country will have me


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 21, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> uk is overpriced and cold most the time but no other country will have me



Welcome to the Clubhouse


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 21, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> hey guys i want in!
> uk is overpriced and cold most the time but no other country will have me



bloody warm right now though! 16c tomorrow here


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 21, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> bloody warm right now though! 16c tomorrow here



I live like 100 metres from the sea, warmth is rare round these parts! It was only warm enough to get the boats out twice last year. Usually we get at least 4 weeks of boat-worthy weather each year. Terrible.


EDIT: Ugh. mrs needs the net, back in a biznitch.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 21, 2011)

haha last time i was going to the tunnel was last year during may... and i'm sorry but it was windy and horrible... i really hate the wind.
however, i live inland near london so it's not as windy here


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome guys
i can top the distance from the sea,i live in the harbour here and the apartments are pretty small but its nice getting up in the morning and sipping a coffee while watching the boats come and go!
the wind howls through here though 
Surrey has some real nice parts to it,bloody pricey though


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 21, 2011)

Scam, you gunna get your ass to London if i come down?


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 21, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> haha last time i was going to the tunnel was last year during may... and i'm sorry but it was windy and horrible... i really hate the wind.
> however, i live inland near london so it's not as windy here



Yep - we're not lacking in wind down here - not like Newcastle though. Now THAT'S cold!



MightyMission said:


> its nice getting up in the morning and sipping a coffee while watching the boats come and go!



That sounds peaceful. I got 2 kids so no peace round here...



MoonPig said:


> Scam, you gunna get your ass to London if i come down?



Man, I should - I've never got the money. Paintballing would be epic though...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 21, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I'm boycotting using the word "banstick" in the clubhouse.
> It shall now be referred to as "boomstick" as I know the secret of Tatty's armaments...



Rhythem stick still sounds pretty good imo



Spectrum said:


> a uk tpu get together would be cool.. if everybody met up at like waterloo station in london
> there should be a special signal so that we may spot eachother amongst the commuters... like... somebody gets out a stick of ram and waves it about in the air for a little while until there is a whole congregation of people waving sticks of ram about in the air...



how bout if we set fire to the stick of ram and wave it about??


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> how bout if we set fire to the stick of ram and wave it about??



You need a slogan:
If it's Fire, it's Freedom.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 22, 2011)

I dont know -- I have a sudden obsession with burning stuff. I mean, I used to do it alot back in high school but that phase kinda died out when i matured a little n started going to college but watching stuff burn is so satisfying!

I remember when we had the bunsen burners out in the science lab -- we used to get some splints and stack them up or build them into a pyramid and set them alight, and it was fucking awesome!!!

to think this sudden revival came about because of a few silly smoke grenades wouldnt ignite.

Obviously I still have to keep myself under control and make sure that if i do want to set fire to stuff, not to do it inside the house!! or at least not infront of the mum


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 22, 2011)

When I was in detention at school, we used to do this:
1. Take the "pokey" out of a clipper lighter.
2. Unscrew the flint replacing bit until it comes out, then screw it back in slightly.
3. Hold a flame under point a in the attachment until it sets alight and is dripping molten plastic.
4. Move the flame to point b whilst aiming it at the the teacher's back.
5. Try to cover your laughter as it sticks to your teacher's suit jacket.


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 22, 2011)

Gooooooooooood morning TPU!
what a beautiful day!


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 22, 2011)

Aye, upt' North we have 15c all week!


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 22, 2011)

lovely,
i dont know what the temp is right now but i sat on the balcony and got an enormouse sense of inner well being with the clear skies and bright sun and first bit of shapely leg jogging by...i mean first errr.yea nice day


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 22, 2011)

We English are over-joyed by nice weather... lol. Best moment in England


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 22, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Best moment in England



Is when its sunny 

Us british are brillant at moaning as well 

It was warm and sunny this morning at 6ish
Shows the start of summer for me


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 22, 2011)

Weeeeee... summer is coming really cool weather, all sweaters and winter stuffs are in the trunk..

13c....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 22, 2011)

Tuesday....still no lighter (or the lighter fluid for the zippo for that matter) 2 out of 4 items have arrived, its just that zippo and the lighter fluid that still aint come, despite the lighter fluid being dispatched on friday.

Royal Mail sure loves to take their sweet time. situations gonna get worse too now -- 1,700 staff are gonna get the boot and 2 big mail sort centres are closing down including the one i worked at for 3years. the expry date on the lease is coming up and I dont think they will renew it. Rumour has it the american embassy has been trying to get in on the property for a long time as its right by the river.

If Royal Mail stopped damaging and losing letters/parcels while in transit, they would definitely get a lot more business.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 22, 2011)

Really warm here. Was outside with the delivery guy (60KG pallet) and it was really nice 

Short, t-shirt and football soon!


----------



## gumpty (Mar 22, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Really warm here. Was outside with the delivery guy (60KG pallet) and it was really nice
> 
> Short, t-shirt and football soon!



Yep, I'm going to tak ethe bold move tonight of packing away my winter coat - any cold-snaps will have to be dealt with by my lighter jackets.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 22, 2011)

did someone say lighter?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 22, 2011)

SHUT UP ABOUT YOUR LIGHTER!!! lol


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 22, 2011)

Yo Freedom... I effing love you! New PSU turned up today, boxed and sealed!!!
Actual buzzing!!


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 22, 2011)

yesterday was the first day i went out without a jumper on.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 22, 2011)

Well i jinxed myself this morning saying how nice it was.
So half way though the day it started raining


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 22, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Yo Freedom... I effing love you! New PSU turned up today, boxed and sealed!!!
> Actual buzzing!!



is it the same Antec TP Quattro 850?


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> is it the same Antec TP Quattro 850?



Yup  I didn't even send the cables with it, so I'm putting them up in a FF thread quickly.
Definitely a keeper I think...


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 22, 2011)

Isnt the TPQ 850 the one with the white stripes?


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 22, 2011)

Na yellow stripes, 1000w got white stripes.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 22, 2011)

by the way i've a question for all you blokes... 
if i can get things without VAT, would you suggest a new psu or an SSD with the remaining £90 from my new build?
i've got enough money for either, just not both. (not ordered my hardware yet)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 22, 2011)

man, I shoulda charged you a lot more for that PSU


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 22, 2011)

can you get a usable sized SSD for 90?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 22, 2011)

Whats your current PSU?

64GB is big enough for anyone's real needs.


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey guys, looking for the best tattoo shop in uk. Currently i have tattoo in my two arms both biomechanical. Made in phil.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> man, I shoulda charged you a lot more for that PSU



lol I was thinking of selling it, but there's no way I wanna go through all that trouble again if it breaks on someone... I'll treat it right and give it an easy life - should last forever-ish...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 22, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> lol I was thinking of selling it, but there's no way I wanna go through all that trouble again if it breaks on someone... I'll treat it right and give it an easy life - should last forever-ish...



it will most likely be ok if its a new unit. as for selling it. give the buyers the documents or references that they will need and off you go


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> it will most likely be ok if its a new unit. as for selling it. give the buyers the documents or references that they will need and off you go



Yea, I'm just thinking there's no way I'd ever get a deal like that again. It's worth more to me than the ~£75 I could get for it I reckon. Oh, I dunno! I might sell it, I won't ever justify the need for my 750, let alone an 850.
If someone made me a good offer for it, I'd sell it I suppose.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 22, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Yea, I'm just thinking there's no way I'd ever get a deal like that again. It's worth more to me than the ~£75 I could get for it I reckon. Oh, I dunno! I might sell it, I won't ever justify the need for my 750, let alone an 850.
> If someone made me a good offer for it, I'd sell it I suppose.



Can i buy it back for £40?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 22, 2011)

£41!

Anyone going to Leeds Fest this year?


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Can i buy it back for £40?







MoonPig said:


> £41!



Anyone else? 
Might end up in BST in a moment...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 22, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> £41!









Say £41 again! Say £41 again! I dare you! I double dare you motherf**ker!!  say £41 one more goddamn time!



MoonPig said:


> Anyone going to Leeds Fest this year?



Id go but id need a lighter upgrade £3 zippo probably aint too bright. you wouldnt be able to see me waving it at night as the bands are playing


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 22, 2011)

She's up on BST!
UK TPU Clubhouse members get free shipping.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 22, 2011)

I was just kidding about buying it back. I dont exactly need it tbh. If anything at all id swap out my Corsair HX750 but i dont know if i can be arsed


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 22, 2011)

I should do away with my 750 aswell and get a nice HX520 or something.
Oh, the woes of having quality stuff!


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 22, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Whats your current PSU?
> 
> 64GB is big enough for anyone's real needs.



corsair HX750
i did some thinking and yeah i'm going to make the move to SSD.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 22, 2011)

Good choice man


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 22, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> £41!
> 
> Anyone going to Leeds Fest this year?



When the festival starts in leeds? i want to go there.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 22, 2011)

Tickets were out yesterday, £201. 28th - 31st of August.


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 22, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Tickets were out yesterday, £201. 28th - 31st of August.



Link me to the ticket pls.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 22, 2011)

ahh -- finally managed to get rid of a friend who stopped by for a visit.  now to cook my dinner n fry up some noodles!!


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 22, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Link me to the ticket pls.



http://www.leedsfestival.com/

I got the dates wrong, grr


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 22, 2011)

Leeds has more studios than any other place i have been to!
i have some friends in chapeltown and it seems every street had a studio,mental place.
I know the place had,or did carry some notoriety but i found it more welcoming than daan sarf where i normally wander.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 22, 2011)

there are a couple film studios in surrey where i live... there's shepperton studios about half a mile from where i went to school


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 22, 2011)

I think the closest to me is Maidstone Studios, where they film Trisha. Couple of mates went on it (in the audience) and nearly got kicked out...


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 22, 2011)

haha  
some of you guys gotta come to thorpe park some time... it's pretty good, especially if you've got kids


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 22, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Tickets were out yesterday, £201. 28th - 31st of August.



My youngest went to leeds festival last year, she might be going this year too...... i ended up paying for her and her friend to go!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 22, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> My youngest went to leeds festival last year, she might be going this year too...... i ended up paying for her and her friend to go!









give me your boots, your jacket -- and your motorcycle...


(oh yeah -- must avoid the Ex-gf, no doubt she probably will be going to leeds fest as she lives there)


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 22, 2011)

oh dear... if she has 200 quid then yeah she'll probably be there... 




(picard managed to capture the look when you see her- oh never mind you can't see the face)


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 23, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> My youngest went to leeds festival last year, she might be going this year too...... i ended up paying for her and her friend to go!



Wait wait wait, you paid for a friend?

Madness!

4 days work is enough to pay for a festival(@minimum wage), should of told her to work


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 23, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> should of told her to work



Damn straight thats what i would have had to of done.

I get paid £8 an hour for life guarding on the side of college


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, but sadly she knows I am loaded..... she was working, she said that she needed loads of spending money though!  Her friends family don't have much so I helped out, I'm good like that!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Yes, but sadly she knows I am loaded..... she was working, she said that she needed loads of spending money though!  Her friends family don't have much so I helped out, I'm good like that!



please adopt me! 

and get me this £10,000 PC daddyo!!

and i will wuv wu forever


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 23, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Yes, but sadly she knows I am loaded..... she was working, she said that she needed loads of spending money though!  Her friends family don't have much so I helped out, I'm good like that!



*e-rubs tatty's thigh* 

You know, I always liked you.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 23, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> My youngest went to leeds festival last year, she might be going this year too...... i ended up paying for her and her friend to go!



Tell her no, the line up is shit this year. Many other festivals that are FAR better and cheaper for her to go to. Unless she goes to get  drunk off her face like many many other teeny boppers do.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 23, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Yes, but sadly she knows I am loaded..... she was working, she said that she needed loads of spending money though!  Her friends family don't have much so I helped out, I'm good like that!



If Tatty is happy to sponsor for her daughter's friend, I am not too sure what kind of "repayment" he receives.

*Goes off and takes a look at Berlusconi's bunga-bunga parties*


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 23, 2011)

Tatty, big mistake telling me one of your lovely daughters are going... ...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Tatty, big mistake telling me one of your lovely daughters are going... ...








---

On a side note -- i find that girls can get their dads to get them pretty much whatever they want but the boys on the otherhand dont get treated as much shadedshu

my dad bought my sister so many things but yet if i wanted something similar or the same thing I had to go buy it myself.

it was hard at first living on crappy £5 a week pocket money, but the tables turned when i was old enough to get a job  spent a year of doing f**cking chores, kissing ass and beggin my dad to give me money to build a new PC (this was before i got a job) and nothing happend and my hands were all dry n wrinkled from all the dishwashing i did. if my sister asked for something, he wouldnt make her wait a more then a year to get it. why should i?

but thats how that is in this family. Favoritism isa bitch.

theres so much internal politics in this family.  its a very bad place to grow up. theres no real connection between anyone in this family other then blood. we're all strangers here except for dad n sis. but its funny to watch my sister beg when her laptop n pc goes wrong n my dad cant fix it  then everyone looks at me and im like "wtf ya'll looking at?!" its funny watching my sis rage when i wouldnt repair her laptop/pc.

its my personal 'no-fly-zone' I'l repair anyones hardware except for hers because shes a bitch and she talks down to everyone and she treats everyone except for her friends like crap -- she even does it to dad but he just accepts it and showers her with more freebies 

man, what an easy life


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 23, 2011)

Not the case in my household, we all get pretty much the same amount: no pocket money 

Its not that my parents never give us money, its just that we rarely need them, and if we do, we can just ask them for some. Money for computer? Well, I got my first computer (laptop) when I came here, because they classified computers as a "necessity".  

One thing I noticed in Asian families is that they favour the child with the best grades, perhaps your sister has been getting better grades than you have?


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 23, 2011)

Trust me - move out at the first oppurtunity. You'll get on with family soooo much better IMO. I can't remember the last time I argued with my family.

Oh, I don't have any sisters (by blood), that might have something to do with it too...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> One thing I noticed in Asian families is that they favour the child with the best grades, perhaps your sister has been getting better grades than you have?



Spot on. shes a uni grad in food sciences/food hygiene or something like that. 

me on the otherhand, just cleard a half a HND  Im not great with studies. im the kinda guy that learns on the job and i learn pretty quick too.


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> http://files.sharenator.com/quagmire_im_frickin_pissed_off-s316x339-132122-475.jpg
> 
> ---
> 
> ...





Oh man Oh man... What the Sad story you had man..

I thought i've seen an Soap OPERA..

What the heck.. Where is my corsair 800d.. My friend called me while ago that my case hasn't arrived. We're here in London with my lovely Mrs..:shadedshu


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 23, 2011)

i got nothing in care as a kid so i got a paper round at age 11 and then a milkround at 12 i think and worked in a record shop as and when they wanted a cheeky kid to help out,i spent everything i earnt(which was next to nothing)from all the jobs on records


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Trust me - move out at the first oppurtunity. You'll get on with family soooo much better IMO. I can't remember the last time I argued with my family.
> 
> Oh, I don't have any sisters (by blood), that might have something to do with it too...



Ive been planning to move for ages. but i need a stable job first. as i cant rely on R.M to keep offering me work when they are making so many cut backs.

as for sisters -- you dont want one at least not an older one. but i dont know -- some of the older sisters ive met have been pretty cool. then there are those with the 'daddies girl' facade that can get away with murder. I got a beating and shouting at from my dad almost every single day without fail when i was younger and id get the blame for stuff my sis did but wouldnt admit -- after all i was the naughty one.

a few years ago i got into a real deep talk with my dad about stuff like this. and he apologised for always being so angry and shouting at me (my sister getting shouted at was such a rare occurance -- id pop a bottle of campaign and have a party every time she did if i was old enough to drink) 

Unfortunately for dad. my heart bleeds custod. even though he is my father, i have no sympathy towards that man. I said i dont accept his apology and thats how its been for the last 10years or so.

we dont talk unless theres a real need to


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 23, 2011)

I should have said in my last post that she thinks I am loaded, she does not actually know.  She is going to pay for herself this year.... she is a student now at Uniiversity so I already pay her a monthly allowance..... she aint getting any more off me apart form perhaps a week in Portugal in Early September with the family.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I should have said in my last post that she thinks I am loaded, she does not actually know.  She is going to pay for herself this year.... she is a student now at Uniiversity so I already pay her a monthly allowance..... she aint getting any more off me apart form perhaps a week in Portugal in Early September with the family.



Already been. we stayed at the Dom Pedro Palace Hotel. really nice folks there. they bought me a free bottle of champaign and a birthday cake upto my room on my birthday. the hotel also invites local musicians to perform while people are having breakfast or dinner. really beautiful hotel. locals there are friendly. I really enjoyed it there.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 23, 2011)

Fancy bringing me with you Tatty?

I could do with a holiday.

However, was out today and wowzar it's warm.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 23, 2011)

it been warm for the past few days now 
i've not been out... had really bad tooth ache all day


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Fancy bringing me with you Tatty?
> 
> I could do with a holiday.
> 
> However, was out today and wowzar it's warm.



NoOoOoOO!!! take MeeeeEEE!!! I'm 6ft1 im built like a bulldozer! I could be your daughters bodyguard if you are too busy to go out places with her 

Dont worry, Im ex-security so I have been trained. company mostly had big corporate contracts so we were mainly guarding banks, hospitals and some solicitors. so I am professional.

Im also trained in 3 styles of martial arts (yes Im knoowwWWW im chinesEEe) so I can make a cheesecake of anyone who dares lay a hand on your daughter


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 23, 2011)

Lovely sunny weather today, cant believe i left the house with a jacket...


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 23, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Lovely sunny weather today, cant believe i left the house with a jacket...



I left the house with a leather jacket, I felt silly. 

Shame everyones working or with their lasses at the moment, I wanna go play in the river!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Lovely sunny weather today, cant believe i left the house with a jacket...



Noob, I left the house in a T-shirt, jeans and a very very light fleece.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2011)

speaking of leather jackets. I havent worn my trench for ages


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 23, 2011)

I left in jeans and a t-shirt.

I'll play in the water with you Panther. House me for afew days and i'll come down 

Freedom, he's taking me. Tatty, i'd make a great son-in-law


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 23, 2011)

my eldest boy went to an outdoor skiing complex today as we couldnt find the money for PGL at the time and i am so glad he went skiing instead,it was 16c here in eastbourne and no breeze to speak of,he had a whale of a time!


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 23, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I left in jeans and a t-shirt.
> 
> I'll play in the water with you Panther. House me for afew days and i'll come down
> 
> Freedom, he's taking me. Tatty, i'd make a great son-in-law



Anytime man, just gime a days headups or so I can make a space for ya.

although might wanna wait til the summer hits for reals before coming to play in rivers.

Still cold as bullshit, just the sun makes me wanna jump in 

Bust me out some of this again!


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorted. And i'll hold you to it. 

I'll come down in the summer and i want people to come out for some drinks. TPU UK Meet!

Gunna have to meet me at a station though, ain't a clue where i'd be going.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Sorted. And i'll hold you to it.
> 
> I'll come down in the summer and i want people to come out for some drinks. TPU UK Meet!
> 
> Gunna have to meet me at a station though, ain't a clue where i'd be going.



you really dont like wakefield do you?? thats about the 3rd or 5th time youve begged someone from else where to house you


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 23, 2011)

I live outside of Wakefield in a village called Crofton. It's not that i don't like it, i do really.

Just wanna do a little travelling.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 23, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Sorted. And i'll hold you to it.
> 
> I'll come down in the summer and i want people to come out for some drinks. TPU UK Meet!
> 
> Gunna have to meet me at a station though, ain't a clue where i'd be going.



Pffft suppose I could


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 23, 2011)

You couldn't say no to me. No one can!


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 23, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> You couldn't say no to me. No one can!



Sounds like I'm getting a rapin' in my sleep during your visit


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Freedom, he's taking me. Tatty, i'd make a great son-in-law



he doesnt need a son-in-law! He needs a crack team of Pro's from the interwebs he can order about, beat with a spoon and make run up Currahee (just like band of brothers) I volunteer!

so long as i get to go to portugal


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 23, 2011)

Nah, he was in the Army for ages. Last thing he needs is extra muscle. He needs a lovely 18 year old in his life (and i dont mean a little something on the side, i mean me as a son-in-law)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> He needs a lovely 18 year old in his life (and i dont mean a little something on the side,



way to go to make yourself sound like a bum bandit


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 23, 2011)

You're going to have to fight to the death to see who can be tatty's piece on the side.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 23, 2011)

Got a problem with my flamboyancy, Freedom?

...

lol.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 23, 2011)

i second that pantherx!

fight with like this guys: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDg5fGSTR7Q


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 23, 2011)

don't bother with fists, use crowbars and lead pipes.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 23, 2011)

Bring it Freedom!

Southern Pansy.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 23, 2011)

or how i posted 

southern???


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 23, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Bring it Freedom!
> 
> Southern Pansy.



Southern what?
Now you got me breathing down your cold, northern back...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2011)

nice way to go pig! theres gonna be some fresh bacon on the table tonight!!!


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 23, 2011)

Awww don't mind piggy.

He's from a  wee northern town, doesn't know better. XD


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 23, 2011)

it's on!


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 23, 2011)

Muhahaha...

I only know of what, 4 UK TPUers? That are from the north.

No, 5. Me, Kuro, Paul, Reefer and Huskie.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 23, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> it's on!



it's OOOONNNN!


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 23, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Muhahaha...
> 
> I only know of what, 4 UK TPUers? That are from the north.



your going down pig!
we'll be bringing some crisp-ay bacon home


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 23, 2011)

actually... poo... "everybody an their mums is packin' round 'ere" 
northerners got guns! run!


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 23, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> actually... poo... "everybody an their mums is packin' round 'ere"
> northerners got guns! run!



ah, but we got nukes


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 23, 2011)

and david cameron... he'll do to the north what he did to libya haha


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> and david cameron... he'll do to the north what he did to libya haha



make it a no fly zone?


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 23, 2011)

and launch 112 tomahawk missiles, and bomb the crap out of the place


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 23, 2011)

hey spec, did you post nat327's card?


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 23, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> actually... poo... "everybody an their mums is packin' round 'ere"
> northerners got guns! run!



It's cool. I'm from Essex is like the North but in the south .


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 23, 2011)

Might have to watch that "The only way is Essex" to see if your on it, Panther


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Muhahaha...
> 
> I only know of what, 4 UK TPUers? That are from the north.
> 
> No, 5. Me, Kuro, Paul, Reefer and Huskie.



Kuro is from portsmouth


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 23, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> It's cool. I'm from Essex is like the North but in the south .





and boss, not yet... as i'm sure he'll tell you i've been fiddling about with ways to cushion the inside of this massive shipping box i found. i'll ship tomorrow


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 23, 2011)

wait hang on... could've sworn the beast of bodmin lived on bodmin moor... not in essex...


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 23, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> and boss, not yet... as i'm sure he'll tell you i've been fiddling about with ways to cushion the inside of this massive shipping box i found. i'll ship tomorrow



excellent


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 23, 2011)

haha boss ask him... all day i've been thinking about stuff to use... and I came up with something i had an abundance of!


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 23, 2011)

well let's stop trying to divide the clubhouse into north and south, it will be like Korea 2.0 and trust me we dont need that!


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 23, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> haha boss ask him... all day i've been thinking about stuff to use... and I came up with something i had an abundance of!



what did you use?


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 23, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Might have to watch that "The only way is Essex" to see if your on it, Panther



That show must be staged man, it has to be 

No one can behave that way and WANT people to see in real life . 

Even the clips make me a feel a bit sick.

I wish they opted for less stereotypical Essex folk, but then it wouldn't make laughable t.v.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 23, 2011)

agreed, we should be concentrating on the REAL enemy...
FRANCE!


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 23, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> That show must be staged man, it has to be
> 
> No one can behave that way and WANT people to see in real life .
> 
> ...


indeed, chavs are quite funny


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 23, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> what did you use?


i found a roll of binliners in the kitchen, and i spent like 10 minutes unrolling them all and scrunching them up... makes for good padding though!


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 23, 2011)

newspaper would have been better as it is slightly more springy due to it's chemical make up and it can be had for free


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 23, 2011)

yeah but i don't read newspapers really.. 
the last one i read was the metro and in it there was an article about a girl who had a stroke at her hamster's funeral... she was 12 too...


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 23, 2011)

think that was monday's one, there was one yesterday with the weirdest phobia's in the world: barophobia and one which is fear of tomatoes!!!


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 23, 2011)

HAHA! no this was like 3 weeks ago when i was on a train to sunbury


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 23, 2011)

oh ok, some idiot girl told me about that yesterday... :shadedshu


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> well let's stop trying to divide the clubhouse into north and south, it will be like Korea 2.0 and trust me we dont need that!



as long as tatty goes to portugal -- there can only be one....







*loads 'princes of the universe' by Queen into playlist*


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 23, 2011)

Newspaper - a free, inexhaustible source of packaging. There's free newspapers/Friday-ad etc. at every newsagents. As most of you know, I love my newspaper packaging!!!


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 23, 2011)

yeah but binliners were at my disposal so it's good


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 23, 2011)

(and un-used sandwich bags)


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 23, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> (and un-used sandwich bags)



Yea I used to use them; blow them up and tie them for a makeshift air-bag 

I was thinking of writing my username on any (re-usable) packaging, and also writing the username of the person I'm sending it to. Hopefully, it'd catch on, and you'd end up getting a box through the post with UK TPU member's usernames all over the inside!!!


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 23, 2011)

that'd be brilliant! i may do that


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 23, 2011)

I used to do it with money, write whatever I'm getting at the shop around the edge of the note, and write the name of the town I'm in. I got one of my own notes back once, but no-one had wrote anything extra on it


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 23, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> yeah but binliners were at my disposal so it's good



if you'll pardon the pun


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2011)

One question.... KFC or kebab? what would you choose?


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 23, 2011)

Chicken Kebab! i dont know whats in the other types.
arent chavs originally from chatham?
i got accused of being an essex boy the other day but the old doris at the counter didnt know depford from danbury...
she did ID me for cigarettes though which i obviously felt happy about being much older than legal age,bless her i think she was after something...


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> One question.... KFC or kebab? what would you choose?



Depends, KFC is consistently shitty, kebab quality varies a lot. A good kebab is much better than KFC though, but unless I know that the kebab stall is good I will give it a skip.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2011)

I know a good kebab place. I'l probably get one on my way home later as i cant be arsed to cook


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 23, 2011)

Neither. Get either crispy chilli beef or singapore vermicelli (or both) from a Chinese takeaway :dribble: Or a "chicken malaya" from an Indian place.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2011)

I love singapore style noodles


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 23, 2011)

ARRGH, stop it, stop talking about takeaway food, for alas! I have no money for a few more days!


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 23, 2011)

All the talk of food, can you tell it's dinner-time?? scrum-diddly-umptious yums


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2011)

theres nothing quite like the taste of hot greasy char-grilled kebab


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 23, 2011)

Can't be arsed to cook tonight. Instanoodles it is


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> theres nothing quite like the taste of hot greasy char-grilled kebab



If I knew where you lived, I'd slap you 

Might see if I can borrow a fiver and get an extra large doner : ]

With salad! gota have salad, and jalapeño


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 23, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Might see if I can borrow a fiver and get an extra large doner : ]



I heard Tatty is loaded. Ask the uncle of our club for some?


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 23, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I heard Tatty is loaded. Ask the uncle of our club for some?



Lol, If someone really loves me they'd get me something delivered from justeat.co.uk ( WIN SITE BY THE WAY! order from your local places via internets, using card if you so wish!)


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 23, 2011)

Ah, I have used justeat.co.uk before, they are not bad. Too poor to afford food for myself, let alone you


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> If I knew where you lived, I'd slap you



dude -- if only you could just TASTE how good this chilli sauce is on this mixed char-grilled kebab. I swear these guys make their own chilli sauce. a even a teaspoon of this stuff would bring a dead man back to life. honestly. this stuff is great


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2011)

some of the chunks of meat are a little burnt from the charring but my god that charcoal taste is literally rolling off my tongue you can taste that chargrill taste in the meat. its really good. you really need to try this


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> even a teaspoon of this stuff would bring a dead man back to life. honestly. this stuff is great



Just look at your avatar


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Just look at your avatar



I changed avatar yesterday some time.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 23, 2011)

move the fuck out dude no one in my gaffs unfair to me lol


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I changed avatar yesterday some time.



yeah, I know that, but on the other hand I can't help but to stare at your avatar when you said that


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 23, 2011)

Moonpig - did that CPU get the board going?


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 23, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> if you'll pardon the pun



haha i didn't notice that


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 23, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> ARRGH, stop it, stop talking about takeaway food, for alas! I have no money for a few more days!



monthly pay suckss ass ive had tuna mayo butties the last 5 meals str8


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 23, 2011)

jeez you must smell like a girl i used to know


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 23, 2011)

Obviously you've never heard of Pussy Katz in Cheriton (brothel I used to do security at), the whole street stinks of fish!!!


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> dude -- if only you could just TASTE how good this chilli sauce is on this mixed char-grilled kebab. I swear these guys make their own chilli sauce. a even a teaspoon of this stuff would bring a dead man back to life. honestly. this stuff is great



Harsh!

Luckily a in real life friend came to the rescue and got me special fried rice.

SHIT YEAH!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Harsh!
> 
> Luckily a in real life friend came to the rescue and got me special fried rice.
> 
> SHIT YEAH!



I bet it would have tasted a lot better if i cooked it for yer!


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I bet it would have tasted a lot better if i cooked it for yer!



I am sure panther does not want alcohol in his food, but free cooking service is always good  Cook for me?  I am in London, travelling distance might be shorter


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 23, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I am sure panther does not want alcohol in his food, but free cooking service is always good  Cook for me?  I am in London, travelling distance might be shorter



i think we could both use some good chinese food


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 23, 2011)

to be honest i really fancy some indian... the 2 best indian takeaways around here are "The bombay bicycle club" and "the spice masters"
both really are very nice

also i don't really like chinese... last time i had it, for some reason i ordered a duck dish? 

by the way i will say this... the best, i mean BEST pizzas are from papa john's.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 23, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Obviously you've never heard of Pussy Katz in Cheriton (brothel I used to do security at), the whole street stinks of fish!!!



adress and post code of this brothel?









don't worry, i have a girlfriend, i just wish to send them all a showering kit... and anti-biotics for the chlamydia


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 24, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> adress and post code of this brothel?
> don't worry, i have a girlfriend, i just wish to send them all a showering kit.



http://www.upmystreet.com/findmynea...ts-located-in-folkestone-1242558B-saunas.html

They go by "Pussy Katz", "Pussy Cats" and "RnR Entertainments".
I got offered some services for free once. Strangely enough, I declined...


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 24, 2011)

funny that


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 24, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I am sure panther does not want alcohol in his food, but free cooking service is always good  Cook for me?  I am in London, travelling distance might be shorter



I usually dont use alcohol in my cooking. my dad uses Tsingtao beer sometimes though. and when he does - i dont eat what he cooks because I really cant stand the taste of beer.

if i had to use something id use white/red wine. Maybe some port... Yeah -- I put some on my steak as i was frying it for a laugh, and it atually tasted quite nice


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I usually dont use alcohol in my cooking. my dad uses Tsingtao beer sometimes though. and when he does - i dont eat what he cooks because I really cant stand the taste of beer.
> 
> if i had to use something id use white/red wine. Maybe some port... Yeah -- I put some on my steak as i was frying it for a laugh, and it atually tasted quite nice



red wine on steak is real good


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> if i had to use something id use white/red wine. Maybe some port... Yeah -- I put some on my steak as i was frying it for a laugh, and it atually tasted quite nice



I done some snakebite-fried red onions at a barbecue once. Just cut down an empty beer can, put strongbow and stella in it and fried the onions in it. Lipsmackingly good and highly recommended.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 24, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> red wine on steak is real good



red wine WITH steak is also pretty good


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I bet it would have tasted a lot better if i cooked it for yer!



more than welcome to prove it man.may be slim but eat like im paid to do it lol. love me some food!

will trade you and make you a spanish tortia . or make epic quick cheesy pasta with olive oil I infuse with herbs myself. .... making me hungry typing this lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 24, 2011)

we need to find a UK member with a bar and a bbq outside in their garden so we can have a cook off lol


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> bar and a bbq outside in their garden so we can have a cook off



That would be a great idea.
I have both in my garden and a fire pit shame i'm in cyprus


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 24, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> That would be a great idea.
> I have both in my garden and a fire pit shame i'm in cyprus



boooO!!! spoil sport!


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> we need to find a UK member with a bar and a bbq outside in their garden so we can have a cook off lol



I have a Bar and Snooker room in my Annex but you motley crew aint invited.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 24, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I have a Bar and Snooker room in my Annex but you motley crew aint invited.



^^

The word Annex brings back so many blurred memories.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 24, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I have a Bar and Snooker room in my Annex but you motley crew aint invited.



We just need your garden.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 24, 2011)

for a nice bbq? i suggest we do it today... lovely weather again


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 24, 2011)

I thought i was invited to your birthday party, Tatty.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> if i had to use something id use white/red wine. Maybe some port... Yeah -- I put some on my steak as i was frying it for a laugh, and it atually tasted quite nice



Port on pasta sauce is damn good, it completely changes the taste of the sauce. I plan to use more alcohol in my cooking though, starting with sherry and port to more outrageous ones like Malibu.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 24, 2011)

sherry... mmmm, especially with beef


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 24, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> starting with sherry and port to more outrageous ones like Malibu



Good idea i have tried a steak cooked and marinated in Jack Daniels it was amazing


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 24, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I have a Bar and Snooker room in my Annex but you motley crew aint invited.



Not even if i promise to wear a tux and monacle and speak like prince charles for the entire duration of the visit?


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not even if i promise to wear a tux and monacle and speak like prince charles for the entire duration of the visit?



We could have a Bilderberg day... contemplate about world domination whilst playing Monopoly...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 24, 2011)

must have a good job tatty one wadya do if ya dont mind me askin, not exactly if u like just gen what dya do.
im not askin due to your financial pos but because you clearly also have more time to yourself, lol your on ere about as much as id like to ideally be lol


and with better planning indigos gaffs the winner, for a week long cook off


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 24, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> must have a good job tatty one wadya do if ya dont mind me askin, not exactly if u like just gen what dya do.
> im not askin due to your financial pos but because you clearly also have more time to yourself, lol your on ere about as much as id like to ideally be lol



He's a (loaded) model:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 24, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> must have a good job tatty one wadya do if ya dont mind me askin, not exactly if u like just gen what dya do.
> im not askin due to your financial pos but because you clearly also have more time to yourself, lol your on ere about as much as id like to ideally be lol
> 
> 
> and with better planning indigos gaffs the winner, for a week long cook off



Hes Ex-armed forces (Army Major) hes got enough to live off his pension alone, but i know he has another job.

I just dont know what it is. He could be working for Mi5 or some other secret organisation which protects teh universe as we sleep. 

I like to think of Tatty as the T-100 from Terminator 2 after they escape from the T-1000 and hes just standing guard in an office looking out the window holding a shotgun on the spot for about 7-8hrs while sarah and john connor sleeps.

hes a machine!! 


---


On a side note -- this zippo lighter f**king rocks!!


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> On a side note -- this zippo lighter f**king rocks!!



It came through? What's it like? (call it a zippo again and you're done  )

EDIT: From now on - fake "Zippo's" are called "Jippo's" (I'm Gypsy so I get away with it)


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 24, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> It came through? What's it like? (call it a zippo again and you're done  )
> 
> EDIT: From now on - fake "Zippo's" are called "Jippo's" (I'm Gypsy so I get away with it)



 you gippo! Get away from my shiny metals!


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 24, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> you gippo! Get away from my shiny metals!



Put your car up on bricks - if you don't - I will


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 24, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Put your car up on bricks - if you don't - I will



Good job I don't have a car. It was stolen and set alight... ... wait a minute


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 24, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> Good job I don't have a car. It was stolen and set alight... ... wait a minute



 You never know...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 24, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> Good job I don't have a car. It was stolen and set alight... ... wait a minute



the heat from a burning car is tremendous... Not that ive set one alight before -- Im just sayin.

500yrds away and i can still feel the heat


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 24, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> must have a good job tatty one wadya do if ya dont mind me askin, not exactly if u like just gen what dya do.
> im not askin due to your financial pos but because you clearly also have more time to yourself, lol your on ere about as much as id like to ideally be lol
> 
> 
> and with better planning indigos gaffs the winner, for a week long cook off



I have to be on a fair bit to do my Moddin chores.  I am the West Midlands Head of programmes for the UK's largest Youth Charity and yes I get a MOD pension also   it's actually a very busy job and I have around 20 staff.  Having said that I do leave the house to go to work at about 6.30 AM and don't usually get home till about 6 at night.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 24, 2011)

what is a good price sale for some solid clocking 9800gt greens 677/1650/1120 with aftermarket solutions and a lifetime warranty?


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 24, 2011)

75-80
they make good physx cards.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 24, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> 75-80
> they make good physx cards.



you would want to buy at £70 for an 9800gt with after market cooler??

i was thinking like £50 shipped each? bundle of £85 shipped for both


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 24, 2011)

i use my second 470 for physx fella,but thats a very good price you are offering,85 the pair is robbing yourself!
can you tell me if they are the ones that run off the pci-e power,i mean the ones that dont require extra power...thats not very clear is it 
this:
http://hardwarebistro.com/?option=c...view=97-Galaxy-GeForce-9800GT-LP-512MB-Review


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 24, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> 75-80
> they make good physx cards.



LOL, sold my 460 for that... must be having a laugh


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 24, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> you would want to buy at £70 for an 9800gt with after market cooler??
> 
> i was thinking like £50 shipped each? bundle of £85 shipped for both



i wouldn;t, i'd buy it for 40 quid, 70 as a bundle  10 quid discount


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 24, 2011)

i sold a properly dead 470 for 60,how did you manage to sell a (presumably live) 460 for 75?
for what its worth the 460 is a better card then the 470 in terms of power/price


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 25, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> you would want to buy at £70 for an 9800gt with after market cooler??
> 
> i was thinking like £50 shipped each? bundle of £85 shipped for both



To give you an idea..... these are brand new with 2 year warranty.........

http://www.videocardshop.co.uk/view...deocardshop.co.uk/search.aspx?col=1&crit=9800


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 25, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> and with better planning indigos gaffs the winner, for a week long cook off



That would be great idea but i don't think my 3 bed house is big enough for you lot 



Tatty_One said:


> To give you an idea..... these are brand new with 2 year warranty.........
> 
> http://www.videocardshop.co.uk/viewp...&crit=9800



Tatty is that a decent card? Better than a GTX 460


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 25, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> Tatty is that a decent card? Better than a GTX 460



The 9800GT(X?) is about as powerful as the GTS250, which is weaker than the GTS 450.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 25, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> The 9800GT(X?) is about as powerful as the GTS250, which is weaker than the GTS 450.



Thanks that explains why its £60 cheaper than the GTX 460


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 25, 2011)

9800GT = £40 each, £70 for the pair.


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 25, 2011)

bloody hell i was miles out!


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 25, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> That would be great idea but i don't think my 3 bed house is big enough for you lot
> 
> 
> 
> Tatty is that a decent card? Better than a GTX 460



No it's about 50% of the performance of a 460


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a dilemma....

What do you do if you really really NEED to fart but you know deep inside its gonna be a loud one. but theres people standing or sitting all around you that would hear it? do you let if off and hope no one hears or do you suffer in silence?


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 25, 2011)

CLENCH!
or look for a suitable recipient of the ensuing blame..
get ready with your look of disgust


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have a dilemma....
> 
> What do you do if you really really NEED to fart but you know deep inside its gonna be a loud one. but theres people standing or sitting all around you that would hear it? do you let if off and hope no one hears or do you suffer in silence?



Simple answer....... you drop the dustbin lid you are carrying on the floor just as you squeeze it out


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ The truth.

Create a distraction.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 25, 2011)

maybe i should take my zippo out and try to light it as i let it off  might get me a round of appaluse rather then bad looks


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 25, 2011)

I *never* hide mine. I'll always admit it, because I'm proud of my air biscuits.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> maybe i should take my zippo out and try to light it as i let it off  might get me a round of appaluse rather then bad looks



Go for it, don't burn your pants 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fart_lighting


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 25, 2011)

oh well... better out then in!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> maybe i should take my zippo out and try to light it as i let it off  might get me a round of appaluse rather then bad looks



Or an explosion?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 25, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Or an explosion?



Dont worry tatty this isnt iraq  there will be no explosions here


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 25, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i sold a properly dead 470 for 60,how did you manage to sell a (presumably live) 460 for 75?
> for what its worth the 460 is a better card then the 470 in terms of power/price


because, the 460 works?


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 25, 2011)

scaminatrix, air biscuits lol


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 25, 2011)

yes i mean an only extra £15 for a card thats usable.
doesnt really matter though i am glad to see the back of that card,it used to heat the room up and make such a racket when it was just idling!


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Dont worry tatty this isnt iraq  there will be no explosions here



In my experience, naked flames and farts don't sit too comfy together..... you never heard of the pub game "the dance of the flaming arseholes"..... Pffff you have never lived.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 25, 2011)

haha  a 6870 fan on 100% is really loud too mightymission


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 25, 2011)

guys help!!! my windows just pooped out!!!

got this red grub4dos screen telling me i have error: 15 :file not found?????


HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

posting from my netbook btw


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 25, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> guys help!!! my windows just pooped out!!!
> 
> got this red grub4dos screen telling me i have error: 15 :file not found?????
> 
> ...



check your hard drive, generally means theres a bad connection (take it apart and put back together again) or a boot file is missing(HD could be broken or it could of just been turned off and an inconvenient time)

My normal version of grub throws up a similar error when i forget to plug the hard disk power cable in


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Unrelated to current conversation.

Eating half a large chicken, roasted to perfection. yup.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 25, 2011)

fixed now


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 25, 2011)

boss what turned out to be wrong with it?


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 25, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Eating half a large chicken, roasted to perfection. yup.



if thats the way this thread is going to go - about to eat a lamb rogan josh, at a level of quality one normally finds in a sainsburies curry


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 25, 2011)

so, better than tesco, not quite as good as M&S?


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 25, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> so, better than tesco, not quite as good as M&S?



exactly, but m&s is further away and the reason Tesco+asda is not in the comparison as their curries don't even have a flavor - besides cardboard


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 25, 2011)

Macaroni Cheese for me. Boooooriiiiing!


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 25, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Macaroni Cheese for me. Boooooriiiiing!



don't insult cheese, cheese is wonderfull


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> don't insult cheese, cheese is wonderfull



lol, sorry no offence


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> check your hard drive, generally means theres a bad connection (take it apart and put back together again) or a boot file is missing(HD could be broken or it could of just been turned off and an inconvenient time)
> 
> My normal version of grub throws up a similar error when i forget to plug the hard disk power cable in


its working fine now, downloaded the 7 recovery disk


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 25, 2011)

cheese is fucking awesome... cathedral city mmm
I had beef super noodles with an oxo cube added for extra flavour for dinner


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't stand cheese unless it's melted. Can't get better than cheese on toast with reggae reggae sauce though...


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 25, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I can't stand cheese unless it's melted. Can't get better than cheese on toast with reggae reggae sauce though...



Not even wensleydale?

- can't believe chrome's spell checker doesn't register wensleydale as a correctly spelled word


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Not even wensleydale?
> 
> - can't believe chrome's spell checker doesn't register wensleydale as a correctly spelled word



Nope, not a bit of cheese, hate the stuff! And onions, I can't stand them raw, but cooked are lurvly. Hate cheese, hate onions, love cheese and onion crisps...


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 25, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> And onions, I can't stand them raw, but cooked are lurvly



Which onions? red tend to be nicer when raw.

but i do agree with you, if your going to eat vegetable's you might as well cook them first


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't like any onions raw, but we use them all the time for cooking. We've switched to using red onions all the time now actually. We get through tons of them.
Red onion gravy - that's a notable one.


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 25, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I don't like any onions raw, but we use them all the time for cooking. We've switched to using red onions all the time now actually. We get through tons of them.
> Red onion gravy - that's a notable one.



i've been using them for all sorts of things lately, mainly eating


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 25, 2011)

^  
I must be getting hungry again. Tea + biscuits!


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 25, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> ^
> I must be getting hungry again. Tea   biscuits!



onion gravy+biscuits

i don't bother cooking much so i still don't know why i took GCSE food, but i do know that basically every good food has onions in it (curry,anything with gravy etc)


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 25, 2011)

you took gcse food because it's fun  
however, triple science, history, electronics and drama are all way more fun... i used to love doing all those...


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 25, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> you took gcse food because it's fun
> however, triple science, history, electronics and drama are all way more fun... i used to love doing all those...



cause i thought it would be fun, turns out its basically a class in taking the fun out cooking

Agree with triple science being more fun - electronics is a GCSE? i never knew that, i feel like i missed out on the best subject out there


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 25, 2011)

haha i loved electronics... got an A 
triple science was amazing... 7 lessons a week in year 10, 8 in year 11


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 25, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> haha i loved electronics... got an A
> triple science was amazing... 7 lessons a week in year 10, 8 in year 11



see the difference is i'm in y10 so i'm talking present tense, i do seperate sciences and that means i get 3 GCSE's from doing it just by taking 3 smaller tests instead of one big one

i don't even get proper I.T, let alone elctronics


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 25, 2011)

aha i see. enjoy learning things... year 11 is basically loads and loads of revision.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 25, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> aha i see. enjoy learning things... year 11 is basically loads and loads of revision.



how did you find A2?


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 25, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> aha i see. enjoy learning things... year 11 is basically loads and loads of revision.



i started my gcse's a year early so thats already happend in some subjects

in other news this years f1 is gonna be worse then the previous


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 25, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> how did you find A2?



it was alright man
what did you take for your options?


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 25, 2011)

Biology, Chemistry, Physics (AS), maths

you?


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 25, 2011)

for me, the 3 sciences were 1 option. i did triple science, electronics, drama and history. 
I got an A level in chemistry though (when it came to A levels, you could then pick either of the 3 sciences)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a huge mug of tea and some massive chocolate chip cookies....


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have a huge mug of tea and some massive chocolate chip cookies....



Someone's got their priorities right 
I got a pint cup...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 26, 2011)

I think mines a pint cup or bigger. not quite sure


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think mines a pint cup or bigger. not quite sure



 Keeping it real.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 26, 2011)

just gonna go mek me sen a cuppa char now.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 26, 2011)

Aah, 2am, the time REAL men drink cuppas!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 26, 2011)

Pissed!

I'm going Go-Karting on Sunday, _woo!_


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 26, 2011)

have fun, im gonna work on sunday! fun times!


----------



## paulharrison123 (Mar 26, 2011)

Eyup all, may aswell jump in on this shenanigans!

[AA]My Names Paul, and Im from Barnsley[/AA]


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 26, 2011)

[AA] My name is Andy, and I'm from where I am now [/AA]


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 26, 2011)

[AA] My name is Mr T, and I'm from MOVE SUKA! [/AA]


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 26, 2011)

[AA] My name is Mr P, and I'm from Little Britain! [/AA]


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 26, 2011)

I tried look for a pic from dead ringers where they impersonate Greg Dyke (Ex-director general of the BBC)

so i could say "My name is Greg Dyke - I'm the director General of the BBC" but i cant find any youtube videos or pictures


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Aah, 2am, the time REAL men drink cuppas!


2am, the last time you want a caffeinated drink


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 26, 2011)

greg dyke...


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 26, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> 2am, the last time you want a caffeinated drink



Lately this forum seem to be less about the uk and more about coordinating the consumption of food and drink


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well i will talk about UK then..damn fuel prices!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 26, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well i will talk about UK then..damn fuel prices!



funny how whenever they put the tax up people moan and now they've just put the tax down and people moaned more - 'there killing the environment as i can now afford to drive a car further'

in other news i've just eaten a sandwich

we shall see which point gets discussed more


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Lately this forum seem to be less about the uk and more about coordinating the consumption of food and drink



tea is an english drink... 

so here's some UK related things for you; 100,000 protestors to march in london against spending cuts... riots around the corner perhaps?
and it's funny that we slash the education budget... yet build huge-ass aircraft carriers? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMS_Queen_Elizabeth_(CVF)

wait no... now i get it! we don't bother to educate the children as well as we should... so we prepare them for the future by building massive weapons of war


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 26, 2011)

to be honest, to keep fuel prices down... somebody needs to go to the CEO of one of these huge oil firms in saudi arabia and point a gun at his head. Never mind... 2003 that already happened.
does anybody remember a time last year when fuel prices dropped to like 88p a litre?  good times.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol i remember that,it was brilliant. And yesterday there was old people protesting about their pension outside a college building.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 26, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lol i remember that,it was brilliant. And yesterday there was old people protesting about their pension outside a college building.



Ever beat up a prostester?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol no.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 26, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lol no.



you dissapoint me!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol i hardly see any protesters in my town so i don't give a crap what they do.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 26, 2011)

youre chinese!! run up to them and do an Eric Cantona!!


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 26, 2011)

Something surprisingly interesting and UK related:
BAE Systems (UK) is the largest manufacturer of firearms in the world...
UK is the 5th largest exporter of firearms in the world.
As of 2008.


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Something surprisingly interesting and UK related:
> BAE Systems (UK) is the largest manufacturer of firearms in the world...
> UK is the 5th largest exporter of firearms in the world.
> As of 2008.



yeah i know i live near them, i know a friend who calibrate the hud on some airplanes for them, the uk still makes a lot of stuff its just airplanes and computer component components instead of steel and potatoes like it used to be


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 26, 2011)

You live near BAE? But... you live near me  I live in Folkestone!


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> You live near BAE? But... you live near me  I live in Folkestone!



Not too near to folkestone, about 25-30 miles away from folkestone actually, but BAE seam to have loads of locations according to google maps

and my definition of near is less the 30 minute drive so thats a wide area


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Not too near to folkestone, about 25-30 miles away from folkestone actually, but BAE seam to have loads of locations according to google maps
> 
> and my definition of near is less the 30 minute drive so thats a wide area



Yea, you're the same distance from me as Ashford, but it takes longer to get to Canterbury because of the A roads. You're the same distance from me as France aswell!! 



cheesy999 said:


> but BAE seam to have loads of locations according to google maps



I need to get out more!! How do I not know this shizzle???



cheesy999 said:


> in other news i've just eaten a sandwich
> we shall see which point gets discussed more



What did you have?


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> What did you have?



i think it may well of contained some sainsburies pork sausages and some brown sauce


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> youre chinese!! run up to them and do an Eric Cantona!!



Your chinese aswell why don't you go do a dragon roar on them!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 26, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Your chinese aswell why don't you go do a dragon roar on them!



Im not saying I havent   you just didnt ask!

It was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I tell you


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 26, 2011)

take a look at my FS thread people, let me know what you think of pricing


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 26, 2011)

Awww man. Woke up this morning with the whole left side of my face cut up... no idea what happened... lol.

Massive head ache since 8am. Apparently got in a 1:45am acting fine, but in this state.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 26, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> does anybody remember a time last year when fuel prices dropped to like 88p a litre?  good times



not round here it didnt, i effin love the way pety went up at least 3p last week, nowt on news at all and that was over 3 days,  they drop it 0.6p and the news hammers it dicks.....

£1.31.9 at some round here and you definately cant fill a green fuel can with a fiver anymore(i rem it being 3 quid lol)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 26, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Awww man. Woke up this morning with the whole left side of my face cut up... no idea what happened... lol.
> 
> Massive head ache since 8am. Apparently got in a 1:45am acting fine, but in this state.



 you cut up your beautiful face!!! now you'l never find a husband!!


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you cut up your beautiful face!!! now you'l never find a husband!!


----------



## mullered07 (Mar 26, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Awww man. Woke up this morning with the whole left side of my face cut up... no idea what happened... lol.
> 
> Massive head ache since 8am. Apparently got in a 1:45am acting fine, but in this state.



I did that once last year It was st paddys day and I was out with my friend, we saw these 2 chavs 1 of which my friend had slept with his ex a few years back, anyway we were all quite drunkard and this one is chasing my mate, was fricking hilarious looked like something out of the benny hill show (hows that for british) I ended up scrapping with both of them and woke up the next day my face and arm was all cut and grazed, not from the punches though I fell flat on my face at one point and that is the only little flash back I have from it all, thats how steaming I was, funniest thing is, the fall was a result of the copious amounts of alcohol I had consumed in the short space of around 3 hours, guiness and sambuca chasers FTW  

Though I am pushing 30 these days so don't have episodes like that every weekend lol now I am grown up and dignified and shit


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 26, 2011)

I've just put some stuff up for sale on Gumtree, see how it sells. Thought I'd take the pish with the prices, see what happens...

ASUS P5K3 Deluxe
GeIL Black Dragon
Q6600 G0

Anyone used it before?


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice one scammer..


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 26, 2011)

*Planning to build a new rig.. around 300 quid inside my pocket.. such  as mobo/cpu amd flatform, DDR3 preferred, 2x pcie slot.

Let me know what you've got peeps!*


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I've just put some stuff up for sale on Gumtree, see how it sells. Thought I'd take the pish with the prices, see what happens...
> 
> ASUS P5K3 Deluxe
> GeIL Black Dragon
> ...



i got my XFX GTX 280 for £50 from there, some good deals to be had


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 26, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Nice one scammer..



 I'm just exploiting the "regional prices" that most people have forgotten about since the rise of e-tailers. The first time I went to Newcastle, I saw the price of things like houses and second hand cars, and I was like "WTF? I wanna move here!"
Everything's quite expensive around here, which is silly since the wage is so low 



Bo$$ said:


> i got my XFX GTX 280 for £50 from there, some good deals to be had



I only looked locally, I'm going to have another look now...


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 26, 2011)

It'll heal, just fucking hurts at the moment. Looks worse in real life, crappy G1 picture:


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 26, 2011)

Wooahhh.. what the heck happened to that face mate..


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 26, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> It'll heal, just fucking hurts at the moment. Looks worse in real life, crappy G1 picture:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110326/IMG_20110326_164331.jpg



I recognise that. I've seen my brothers come home maaany times like that. It's standard pavement damage.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 26, 2011)

Trying to find out now... lol.

I have no memory of it.

Does look like pavement. Must have tripped over the curb or something. My jaw and nose are killing me, not broken though. And i've had a massive headache since 8am... painkillers have had no effect...


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 26, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I have no memory of it.



That would explain why you fell on your face 
Too much alcohol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I've just put some stuff up for sale on Gumtree, see how it sells. Thought I'd take the pish with the prices, see what happens...
> 
> ASUS P5K3 Deluxe
> GeIL Black Dragon
> ...



Yeah -- be prepared for polish/spanish people trying to lowball you. I had a lot of people contact me and offer me £25-35 for a new Xonar D2X


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 26, 2011)

nah, only 5 pints over 4 hours. Wasn't drunk


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 26, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> nah, only 5 pints over 4 hours. Wasn't drunk



someone musta slipped a few roofies into your drink, then f**ked you with a rake when you were out cold


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> someone musta slipped a few roofies into your drink, then f**ked you with a rake when you were out cold



Its possible


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 26, 2011)

But, why would i complain then...

My ring doesn't sting.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 26, 2011)

Aah, crispy chilli beef, egg fried rice and chips with prawn crackers!
If you ain't tried crispy chilli beef, you're missing out!!


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 26, 2011)

what is that scammer? I'm craving to those menu...


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Aah, crispy chilli beef, egg fried rice and chips with prawn crackers!
> If you ain't tried crispy chilli beef, you're missing out!!



Omg last night me and a mate had that also shared crispy chilli chicken which is also ace


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 26, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> what is that scammer? I'm craving to those menu...
> 
> http://www.legaljuice.com/Hungry1995.jpg



Deep fried beef with chilli and veg. It varies massively depending on where you get it from. This ones *very* hot. Chilli seeds and garlic can bee seen in the sauce.
Looks like some of this:


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Looks like some of this:



They don't look as crispy as the ones i had last night lol

Btw nice square plates


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 26, 2011)

> Btw nice square plates



With a package  under the plate..


----------



## mullered07 (Mar 26, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> It'll heal, just fucking hurts at the moment. Looks worse in real life, crappy G1 picture:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110326/IMG_20110326_164331.jpg



pfft tis but a scratch young padawan 

My face was bad that time, it was like a 2" square graze on my right cheek for weeks luckily it hasn't scarred as I have bad enough skin as it is as I had mild acne when I was in my teens, I think its down to all the shit I was doing back then though :shadedshu really gave my body a bashing when I was younger lol, couldn't do half the shit these days I did back then 

On the same note, just poured my 1st voddie and diet coke of the night, just a wee one to get me started


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 26, 2011)

mullered07 said:


> just poured my 1st voddie and diet coke of the night, just a wee one to get me started



Cheers to a good night 

I'm drinking JD and coke


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 26, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> They don't look as crispy as the ones i had last night lol
> Btw nice square plates



Cheers, they're Wilko's plates, only £1 each. They are actually quite crispy, just the sauce has made them a bit soft on the outside. The beef, not the plates...



HUSKIE said:


> With a package  under the plate..



That's nat327's parcel, those white Royal Mail bags are alright at reflecting the light for a photo!



mullered07 said:


> On the same note, just poured my 1st voddie and diet coke of the night, just a wee one to get me started





IndigoGoose said:


> Cheers to a good night
> I'm drinking JD and coke



Awww, have one on me, I'm sober. But I'll be smoking as much as I can fit in my lungs, so can't complain.


----------



## mullered07 (Mar 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Awww, have one on me, I'm sober. But I'll be smoking as much as I can fit in my lungs, so can't complain.



 I got half a smoke left from the last one I made last night from a Q I bought 3 weeks ago, as you can tell don't smoke a lot these days  that half will finish me off tonight 

Man back in the days I remember getting a half oz and caining it in a night with a few mates


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 26, 2011)

mullered07 said:


> I got half a smoke left from the last one I made last night from a Q I bought 3 weeks ago, as you can tell don't smoke a lot these days  that half will finish me off tonight
> Man back in the days I remember getting a half oz and caining it in a night with a few mates



lol there's me trying to be kosher 
3 weeks for a q? that's not baaad at all.

Here's a tune my mates made about the subject:
http://www.reverbnation.com/artist/song_details/1079492#

Kulpritz - Smoke up the w**d


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Something surprisingly interesting and UK related:
> BAE Systems (UK) is the largest manufacturer of firearms in the world...
> UK is the 5th largest exporter of firearms in the world.
> As of 2008.



I used to work on government to government Arms contracts, I worked with the British Embassy Kuwait 1996 - 99 and in that time BAE won 2 contracts for 1.9 Billion.  I worked with them closely, they employ what you and I might call "Wise Guys" to tout for business and build contacts within foreign governements, they really are quite good!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 26, 2011)

yum yum


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 26, 2011)

Sneaky British tactics... I just wanna imagine someone going into an army base like "heeeey, wanna buy some guns? I make planes aswell?" but there's obviously a bit more to it.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Awww, have one on me, I'm sober. But I'll be smoking as much as I can fit in my lungs, so can't complain.



Will do mate in fact think i might have a couple for you lol 
Where i live for £8 i can get 50g of Golden Virginia, 2 packs of rizlas and a pack a filters 




mullered07 said:


> Man back in the days I remember getting a half oz and caining it in a night with a few mates



Mate have you ever tried White Rhino now that is the shit 




FreedomEclipse said:


> yum yum



You have made me hungry. 
Hmmm i think its the right time for a takeaway


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 26, 2011)

Freedom: I see squid and crab but what's that other stuff, there's loads of it, is it bacon? Oh, hang on, is that a crab in the bowl? I'm not sure now 

Indigo: Rhino's nice but have you tried the cheese?


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Indigo: Rhino's nice but have you tried the cheese?



Most likely but i can't remember 
I can't believe i haven't had anything for over 6 months 
Where i live now it is £30 for just a Gram so i said fuck that


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 26, 2011)

Its not squid lol its chinese 'Ho Fun' -- I think it was black bean, pork & pepper fried noodle dish.

I cant remember what the dish is called


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its not squid lol its chinese 'Ho Fun'



Oh my god what a name 
Everyone likes a bit of Ho Fun


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 26, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I used to work on government to government Arms contracts, I worked with the British Embassy Kuwait 1996 - 99 and in that time BAE won 2 contracts for 1.9 Billion.  I worked with them closely, they employ what you and I might call "Wise Guys" to tout for business and build contacts within foreign governements, they really are quite good!



Got any contacts with any designers in BAE?? Forward this to them pls






BAE need to stop messing around and get in the race before Japan starts its own production....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 26, 2011)

actually come to think of it... Japan already has ONE... but all it can do is walk






(source found here)


More pics here if anyones interested -- pretty amazing stuff

Now you know what caused the quake


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> More pics here if anyones interested -- pretty amazing stuff
> 
> Now you know what caused the quake



Have you seen videos of it the light display its just amazing
It was taken down long before the earth quake sorry to tell you


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 26, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> Have you seen videos of it the light display is just amazing
> It was taken down long before the earth quake sorry to tell you



but still -- it shows what the japanese are capable of!!

its either that or Valkyries from Macross


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> its either that or Valkyries from Macross



Haha yeah
If that monster of a statue could do anything then we would all be fucked


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 26, 2011)

the west may laugh at some of Japans ideas but if Japan was to manufacture a combat ready Valkyrie or Gundam. I bet NATO/U.N would be all over them like Americans to oil as its worse then any nuclear threat. Japan would dominate the skies and everything on the ground. 

It makes my mouth water just thinking about it....


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 26, 2011)

mullered07 said:


> On the same note, just poured my 1st voddie and diet coke of the night, just a wee one to get me started



aaaach don't bother with alcohol. there are things out there that don't do as much damage...


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the west may laugh at some of Japans ideas but if Japan was to manufacture a combat ready Valkyrie or Gundam. I bet NATO/U.N would be all over them like Americans to oil as its worse then any nuclear threat. Japan would dominate the skies and everything on the ground.
> 
> It makes my mouth water just thinking about it....



it's all about power projection. so they need to build a very high tech aircraft carrier.. 
the UK is currently building 2 huge monsters.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its not squid lol its chinese 'Ho Fun' -- I think it was black bean, pork & pepper fried noodle dish.
> 
> I cant remember what the dish is called



I'm pretty sure ho fun is meant to be soup based and not like that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 26, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I'm pretty sure ho fun is meant to be soup based and not like that.



youve never had fried ho fun??  and you call yourself chinese!! shadedshu gtfo!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 26, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> it's all about power projection. so they need to build a very high tech aircraft carrier..
> the UK is currently *scraping* 2 huge monsters.



fixed -- we cant afford to run 2 aircraft carriers  budget cuts, weve also scrapped most of our airforce!


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 26, 2011)

LOL NO! 
HMS queen elizabeth and HMS price of wales...  2 elizabeth class carriers 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMS_Queen_Elizabeth_(CVF)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> youve never had fried ho fun??  and you call yourself chinese!! shadedshu gtfo!!



Yeah i have lol,just not on regular basis.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 26, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Yeah i have lol,just not on regular basis.



you dont want it on a regular basis -- they use so much oil just to stop the noodles from sticking to the bottom of the wok it makes it uber unhealthy to eat it on a regular basis. bucket loads of cholesterol


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 27, 2011)

food is boring.. surely we'd rather discuss the budget cuts and military spending?
to be honest i think they should up spending on the military... we go around trying to intervene in troubled countries yet we decrease military spending?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 27, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> food is boring.. surely we'd rather discuss the budget cuts and military spending?
> to be honest i think they should up spending on the military... we go around trying to intervene in troubled countries yet we decrease military spending?



good point -- lets go invade france


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> good point -- lets go invade france



lead the way

Freedom for PM!


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 27, 2011)

holy shit i do not remember writing any of that... had quite a good evening last night lol

by the way, just in case anybody doesn't know... clocks have gone forward


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 27, 2011)

lose hour sleep damn lol and hour less to study damn it.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 27, 2011)

haha 
it's good, because i can now go out and it'll be light and warm at 7


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 27, 2011)

Im gonna get one of these....







shove some coal in it -- put a grill over the top then grill some pork/lamb skewers. the parents dont wana build a big BBQ so im gonna do this for myself and grill myself some nice steak while im at it. If the weather is good 2moro I'l get it done


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 27, 2011)

*Hi peeps! has anyone got an PSP Slim not 3000... i need two of these UK clans...*


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 27, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> *Hi peeps! has anyone got an PSP Slim not 3000... i need two of these UK clans...*



You opening a shop or something? 
Tatty keeps on telling us off (well, nicely reminding us) to take these to BST...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im gonna get one of these....
> 
> http://direct.hobbycraft.co.uk/prodimg/119995_1_large.jpg
> 
> shove some coal in it -- put a grill over the top then grill some pork/lamb skewers. the parents dont wana build a big BBQ so im gonna do this for myself and grill myself some nice steak while im at it. If the weather is good 2moro I'l get it done



Stab some holes in the side with a screw driver else the fire will starve.


Better yet go down to the rubbish tip and nick yourself a washing machine drum. Those bastards are perfect.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 27, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> Stab some holes in the side with a screw driver else the fire will starve.
> 
> 
> Better yet go down to the rubbish tip and nick yourself a washing machine drum. Those bastards are perfect.



Man... If only i could borrow Tattys AK47. could put a few holes in this bucket without much trouble at all. Well....I say much trouble, i mean after ive invited the cops that get alerted by the sound of automatic gunfire in for a steak and beating the crap out of them with the butt of the AK before cutting their bodies up and trying to squeeze their entrails into this small bucket of hot coal to dispose of them. yeah -- no trouble at all.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you dont want it on a regular basis -- they use so much oil just to stop the noodles from sticking to the bottom of the wok it makes it uber unhealthy to eat it on a regular basis. bucket loads of cholesterol



Heres your chow ho fun.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 27, 2011)

that is one dirty arse keyboard -- wouldnt put my food any where near it


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 27, 2011)

lol the keyboard is like 8 years old now,i know i need new one.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 27, 2011)

what did you put in the noodles? doesnt seem to be much else in there


----------



## mullered07 (Mar 27, 2011)

Am picking my new car up next weekend, 2000 VW Passat 1.9 TDi 115PD

These things are amazing and the solid VW engines will do 250k+ if looked after well, it has 150k on the clock but is a good example and as it's the SE model comes with a lot of nice extras including alloy wheels, trip computer, ESP (Electronic Stability Program), climate control, front arm rest and other niceys

Will mainly be used for work as I do a fair bit of motorway driving though only 15k PA tops, am giving my Fiat Brava to the GF which is a 1.2 petrol and averages maybe 38mpg where as the Passat will net me 55-60mpg on runs, not bad when work will pay me £0.40 a mile, meaning my 300 mile round trip in April will cost me around £40 diesel and I will get around £120 in mileage 

They shift aswell, the 1.9 turbo diesel engine will cruise at 80 on the motorway all day long, can't wait


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> what did you put in the noodles? doesnt seem to be much else in there


cha sill and something else i forgot.


mullered07 said:


> Am picking my new car up next weekend, 2000 VW Passat 1.9 TDi 115PD
> 
> These things are amazing and the solid VW engines will do 250k+ if looked after well, it has 150k on the clock but is a good example and as it's the SE model comes with a lot of nice extras including alloy wheels, trip computer, ESP (Electronic Stability Program), climate control, front arm rest and other niceys
> 
> ...




Sounds great mullered.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 27, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> cha sill



My dad is pro -- he makes his own.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My dad is pro -- he makes his own.



The bowl of chow ho fun was made by parents,so that makes them both pro.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 27, 2011)

will you lot piss off with your good looking food!


----------



## mullered07 (Mar 27, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> will you lot piss off with your good looking food!



just ordered a curry, indian, chicken chilli massala, fucking awesome from this one place, expensive but damn I got the munchies man


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 27, 2011)

Indian is unforgivably expensive. Unless you get a "Chicken Malaya"... That stuff is sex in a foil tub.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 27, 2011)

Lamb Madras or Bhuna.


----------



## mullered07 (Mar 28, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Lamb Madras or Bhuna.



just my taste, honestly try an chicken chilli massala or saagwala madras hot, both fucking awesomely delicious 

On that note, curry came, I ate and is now fucked, so is off to bed ready for work tomorrow  roll on the weekend, wanna give my new car a good seeing to


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 28, 2011)

Send me one up


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 28, 2011)

I love indian food one day. But the day after its just a bad shit


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 28, 2011)

Ahh, that's when your new to it. Me and Indian food work now, i can control the bowel!


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 28, 2011)

Yup. You know when you've got an immunity when you can snort a fat line of reggae reggae sauce without flinching.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 28, 2011)

Jerk Seasoning... now that's hot.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 28, 2011)

bleh -- not a fan of really hot/spicy food. I dont mind it a bit spicy but one time spicy chicken wings from some pizza shop almost killed me. was in complete tears. but the chicken tasted so good i just carried on eatin it and kept on crying lmao


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 28, 2011)

it's funny because we're not even talking about british food...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 28, 2011)

so long as they have curry houses in the UK -- its still very british. 

Now, if we had to import all of it in then it would be british


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 28, 2011)

give me some fish and chips covered in brown sauce


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 28, 2011)

not a duck wrapped in a piece of celery... grated up and sprinkled on some noodles


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 28, 2011)

I rarely have fish n chips but i love my chips swimming in vinegar....Yummy


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 28, 2011)

I've fixed the ps3 piggy...now i need to burn test this ps3...


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 28, 2011)

What was it?


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 28, 2011)

I've found that there are a lot of glue stick of the cover of ps3 and also the warranty sealed is already broken.. Sad to say this ps3 is already repaired. All capasitor was blown.. I've put something on the capasitor to prevent heating and to control.. What was watercooled say to you?

the problem i have no control pad, i used pc mice and KB... 

Now the Green light is illuminated since i fixed it.....

I'll try to jailbreaking....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 28, 2011)

lol warranty seal broken -- guess Watercooled didnt saying anything about the PS3 already been opened up or repaired. real glad i didnt buy his 5850 he had FS


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 28, 2011)

Well played matey. Hope she holds out for you


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> lol warranty seal broken -- guess Watercooled didnt saying anything about the PS3 already been opened up or repaired. real glad i didnt buy his 5850 he had FS




i was thingking why this ps3 is really hard to slide up to open cover. i took the one screw and i've found this horrible thing.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 28, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Well played matey. Hope she holds out for you



did you report him to the mods/admins in the other forum?


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 28, 2011)

here some glue and the broken seal...


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 28, 2011)

I can access the FS on Aria (where he has 1000's of posts) and i posted about him


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 28, 2011)

nice watch, I'l give you £5 for it


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 28, 2011)

Watercooled is quite now...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 28, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I can access the FS on Aria (where he has 1000's of posts) and i posted about him



any responses from admins or watercooled himself reguarding the allegation that you sold him damaged/inferior goods??


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> nice watch, I'l give you £5 for it



LOL my mrs gave to me that watches.... both nautica


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 28, 2011)

I myself wear a £120 G-shock. I was rich at the time i bought it a few years ago (average salary 1.4k per month after tax) *sigh* Im skint now.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I myself wear a £120 G-shock. I was rich at the time i bought it a few years ago (average salary 1.4k per month after tax) *sigh* Im skint now.



if you're good at manual labour... my uncle gets paid 2k a month after taxes just for doing private work for a company on people's houses and shit...
lots of building jobs about


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 28, 2011)

I can tell the time by looking at the sun. Even at night.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 28, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> if you're good at manual labour... my uncle gets paid 2k a month after taxes just for doing private work for a company on people's houses and shit...
> lots of building jobs about



I just got a new job reposessing cars (all over UK). Loads of repo companies popping up everywhere at the mo.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 28, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I just got a new job reposessing cars (all over UK). Loads of repo companies popping up everywhere at the mo.



you should hire me -- I could be one of your evil henchmen that eats a kitten if the owners dont hand over their keys.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 28, 2011)

yeah, lots of money to be had too  

and as for the time thing, i was trying to be helpful


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you should hire me -- I could be one of your evil henchmen that eats a kitten if the owners dont hand over their keys.



no harm is to be caused to ANY cats. or i will skin you and eat that


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 28, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> no harm is to be caused to ANY cats. or i will skin you and eat that



Is that so???


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 28, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> no harm is to be caused to ANY cats. or i will skin you and eat that





FreedomEclipse said:


> Is that so???



I've eaten cat.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 28, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I've eaten cat.



Ive shit one out but im not too sure which is more painful


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 28, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I just got a new job reposessing cars (all over UK). Loads of repo companies popping up everywhere at the mo.



let me know if any good deals come in, I could do with a runaround upto about £8000, putting far too much mileage on the Jag.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Is that so???



yes, i will skin you, keep your organs and shit alive so you can watch me eat your skin. 
i may barbeque it so it's like pork scratchings  

i think everyone is in agreement here... pork scratchings are awesome.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 28, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> yes, i will skin you, keep your organs and shit alive so you can watch me eat your skin.
> i may barbeque it so it's like pork scratchings
> 
> i think everyone is in agreement here... pork scratchings are awesome.



You're weird.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 28, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> let me know if any good deals come in, I could do with a runaround upto about £8000, putting far too much mileage on the Jag.



Will do, I'm unsure how it all works at the moment, but my mate (who got me the job) gave me the impression that some back-hand deals do happen. He said they time it right, so they get back to the depot just after it closes, so that they're forced to keep the car overnight 
What you looking for, a diesel estate or something similar?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 28, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> let me know if any good deals come in, I could do with a runaround upto about £8000, putting far too much mileage on the Jag.



get this man the same ferrari as Magnum P.i (yes!!! Im proud im old enough to remember some of the great TV classics!!!)


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 28, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> let me know if any good deals come in, I could do with a runaround upto about £8000, putting far too much mileage on the Jag.



See if you can get a nice diesel for that, engines are and injectors are much quieter the past 10 years or so, not really noticeable from within the car cept when idling.

Consumption is amazing as well see my friends do epic journeys for 10ers worth


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I myself wear a £120 G-shock. I was rich at the time i bought it a few years ago (average salary 1.4k per month after tax) *sigh* Im skint now.



got a £100 swatch and 2 $200 Addict g shocks (grey camo and green camo), back when i worked


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 28, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> let me know if any good deals come in, I could do with a runaround upto about £8000, putting far too much mileage on the Jag.



just buy a corvette http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../page/1/postcode/ct51sb/radius/1501?logcode=p

or a Porsche
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../radius/1501/postcode/ct51sb/page/1?logcode=p

Rolls royce
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../page/1/radius/1501/postcode/ct51sb?logcode=p

or the king of all cars
A 1956 morris minor
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../postcode/ct51sb/page/1/radius/1501?logcode=p


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 28, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> got a £100 swatch and 2 $200 Addict g shocks (grey camo and green camo), back when i worked



Ive always worn Casio watches since i was old enough to have one on my wrist. no idea why. I do have my eye on a very nice £329+ Breitling but IMO thats way over the top for something that just tells the time -- i didnt even need to pay £120 for the watch I got now, I coulda just went around the street randomly asking people what time it is.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> just buy a corvette http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../page/1/postcode/ct51sb/radius/1501?logcode=p
> 
> or a Porsche
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../radius/1501/postcode/ct51sb/page/1?logcode=p
> ...



Their all crap!! a real man of Tattys Calibre would much prefer a 1977 Pontiac Trans Am

 if you ever bought that car tatty, Id make a 'church of Tatty' to worship you!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 28, 2011)

I said a runaround not a fuel guzzling aged Gypsy Banger   i was thinking more along the lines of a Golf TD or something, the Jag gives me more than enuff comfort and performance thanks!


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 28, 2011)

you need a gee whiz


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 28, 2011)

*Shock*  how dare you call my dream car a 'Gypsy Banger' !!


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 29, 2011)

WTF**ed.. I'm drunk with two 2litres of lambrini mixed with red devil energy drink.... wootttt..


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 29, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> got a £100 swatch and 2 $200 Addict g shocks (grey camo and green camo), back when i worked



Talking about watches i love them

I have a Omega Seamaster 1st edition worth £1500 today (Given to me by my Grandpa in his will)






A Festina Leather £280 given as christmas Preasent this year 





And lastly a Pulsar £100 Few years old








HUSKIE said:


> It's killing me to get separate with your first lovely BaBY....



Arr man thats sad i hope it all works out for you soon


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 29, 2011)

My current watch







I wanted something in black but black steel watches dont seem to be as popular here as they are in hong kong. 

My Previous watch:






It was a gift from either one of my aunts or my dad coming back from a trip to Hong Kong.
This watch is MASSIVE. it was so big it couldnt slip under my cuff at work. so i always my right cuff undone. but we were always wearing a jacket anyway so it wasnt that obvious that i had that cuff undone. Anyway, my new manager didnt like it, filed for disiplinary which i refused to sign under the grounds that his reason was full of as much shit as he was. a few weeks later i was hauled before the company director who wrote off all the complaints and gave me 2 weeks pay because I had been suspended from active duty for that amount of time. all because of one undone cuff.

I understand the reason behind it was to look professional. but its not as if all the bloody staff at the place i was on duty at walked around inspecting every member of the security team to make sure their cuff was done up.

I had just moved into a 5days a week slot (12hr shifts --ugh) I didnt have time to do my own stuff. first day off i was just sleeping for the whole day 2nd day i was just mulling around relaxing at home, and before you know it. its back to work already.
----

I also split with my GF of 3years while i had this watch. this watch is cursed. My dad wanted a new watch so i gave it to him. he went to get the battery replaced and it cost him £30 for the same battery you put in your motherboard. I had the battery replaced in it before for £5.

so yeah. the watch is cursed and i wont be wearing it. If my dad didnt want it i would have cycled out to the Thames and deep sixed that motherf**ker.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 29, 2011)

My 'Watch' :


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 29, 2011)

2 words.
Tag Heuer (battery needs changing)


----------



## gumpty (Mar 29, 2011)

My watch:





I think it's interesting how people's methods for keeping time have gone from this:




to this:




then back to this again:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 29, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> 2 words.
> Tag Heuer (battery needs changing)



i had a friend back in high school that used to wear the same watch


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 29, 2011)

hey piggy i've got  that watch before.. My cousin took it from me..


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 29, 2011)

lol, unlucky.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 29, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I said a runaround not a fuel guzzling aged Gypsy Banger   i was thinking more along the lines of a Golf TD or something, the Jag gives me more than enuff comfort and performance thanks!


golf mk1 GTI is what i have, it's nippy


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 29, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> 2 words.
> Tag Heuer (battery needs changing)



I got a tag heuer watch for my 18th. was from my mum

very nice watch, i like it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 29, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> I got a tag heuer watch for my 18th. was from my mum
> 
> very nice watch, i like it



My watch has been buried in the sands of the sahara, and bathed in the sandy beaches of portugal, and soaked the humidity of Hong Kong. and gambled at the casinos of Macau and to a certain part of Amsterdam for some hanky panky. and it still looks new. and thats why i love it.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 29, 2011)

Just so people know, theres a 4870 on OCN for £10. Doesn't boot.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 29, 2011)

Ocn?


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 29, 2011)

Overclock.net? Maybe?


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 29, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Just so people know, theres a 4870 on OCN for £10. Doesn't boot.



buy it. Send me and i will try to fix it by hardware. like ps3 still running since yesterday.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 29, 2011)

If you can't fix it, I think someone on TPU in the US wanted one (I think he wanted the cooler off it?).


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.overclock.net/video/977275-uk-eur-sapphire-hd5770-bfg-8800gts.html


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 29, 2011)

If the gpu had intac might chance to run again. i do fixing any electronic things man.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 29, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> If the gpu had intac might chance to run again. i do fixing any electronic things man.



If i had a sound card thats opamps needed changing -- how much would you charge for me to put in some new ones??

.:edit:.

I also have an old X1800XT that needs looking at if youre interested  same problem with the 4870 -- wont let the PC post


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll charge you around 5-10£ or may be more. Depend on the situation mate.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 29, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> golf mk1 GTI is what i have, it's nippy



Mark 1? ...... Gypsy Banger!


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 29, 2011)

Off topic but this has been bugging me for a while. Why the fuck are eggs in america all white? wtf do they do to their chickens ive never seen a white egg here in the UK.

Had a Bretling Navigator but twas only a fake, id need to sell organs to afford a real one!


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 29, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Mark 1? ...... Gypsy Banger!



first car, leave it out....  
i will admit it's an old piece of crap but it's fast and feels light as hell


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 29, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> first car, leave it out....
> i will admit it's an old piece of crap but it's fast and feels light as hell



does the whole car start vibrating pretty hard if you go over 60mph?


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 29, 2011)

nah, over 110, yes it does, shakes about loads. 
if it started vibrating at 60... i'd be a ladies tourist attraction..


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 29, 2011)

SLI tomorrow!


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 29, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> first car, leave it out....
> i will admit it's an old piece of crap but it's fast and feels light as hell



I had one in germany back in the late 70's when they first came out, a GTI   A classic in their day, a gypsy Banger 33 years on!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 29, 2011)

am i the only one who buys cheep sh**ters to muder over a year or 2 then..tut


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 29, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> am i the only one who buys cheep sh**ters to muder over a year or 2 then..tut



I hope your not referring to like modifying old crappy hatchback such as the Citroen saxo??

Well anyways my current car is an 04 Peugeot 206,for 1st car and for an 18 year old its nice starting car.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 29, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> SLI tomorrow!



 2 280s will be very nice.
last year if i hadn't killed my 285, i was going to get another one to go with it


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 29, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I had one in germany back in the late 70's when they first came out, a GTI   A classic in their day, a gypsy Banger 33 years on!


it's a nippy little fucker though eh


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 30, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> it's a nippy little fucker though eh



older Golf GTI are indeed fast.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 30, 2011)

yeah


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 30, 2011)

Meh, I just had to repossess a couple of proper gammy rickety vans in Wolverhampton. I feel dirty 
Tatty, I'll be getting in touch some point soon with a list of cars for you to look at. Coincidentally, he recently sold an 07 plate 1.9 Golf TDi (40k, 1 woman owner, FSH) for £5,000 because every single panel on the body was smashed...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 30, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> he recently sold an 07 plate 1.9 Golf TDi (40k, 1 woman owner, FSH) for £5,000 because every single panel on the body was smashed...



damn woman drivers!! gtfo off the road!! 

Onto a different topic... Ive been looking for opamps online and i was thinking about getting some and replacing the old ones on my XFi Titanium Fatality Pro.

then I hit a mental wall and called it a no brainer because I dont actually need a new soundcard, and even with new opamps, it wont sound anywhere as near as good as my Xonar STX (toot toot!) but If i did get it fixed i could sell it on. Its gonna cost me £15 for new opamps. Probably £10 or £20 for huskie to do some soldering work for me (and have him fix a dead X1800XT while hes at it) and then sell the card for £60-80 when the soundcards been modded??

Though It might be a hard sale i think. I had major problems selling my Xonar D2X. lowballers left, right & center. To everyone else -- its just a soundcard. but to audiophiles and some geeks its more then just a soundcard. with that said. If i was to put it up for sale on Gumtree. all the foreigners would just start lowballing me  again and not giving me my moneys worth for the sound card. and I dont want to do that again. I'd probably throw it up on ebay


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 30, 2011)

Would be great if you linked them to, say, Scan or Amazon just as a price comparison to snuff out lowballers. Not that they will not stop lowballing, but you can make it a point.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but to audiophiles and some geeks its more then just a soundcard.



it is indeed more than just a soundcard... it is a sound CANNON!


just out of interest... why did you sell the xonar?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 30, 2011)

nah, Some people aint happy unless they get shit for free. My Xonar D2X was brand new, used only once for about 10mins. didnt stop people callin me up and offering me £20-25 for it. and like i told all of them. Its still selling for £100 in a lot of places. I want £70 for it because theres not even a scratch on it, and it comes with all original cables and accessories, hence i stated it was being sold as new.

Most average people just think a soundcards a soundcard. but there are some soundcards that just aint any average soundcard but they dont seem to understand and differentiate whats garbage and whats premium.

and thats what i think the major problem is. and what suprised me was not one person with a bit of tech savvy called me up to ask about the soundcard. the ad was placed on gumtree for 2-3weeks and i put the ad up more then once to see if it will net me more attention.

I dont mind people asking me if i could lower the price. theres nothing wrong with that. but people think its good practise to call people up and offer them stupidly low offers even when i have put 'obo' or 'ono' in my ad.

and it annoys the fuck out of me when they think they can still negotiate a price when i have already stated what the cards worth more then 4 times as much as what their offering, and ive already discounted it due to being second hand. but like it or not, its still a brand new card. and not a peice of junk like Genius which you can pick up for £5 at carboot sales.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 30, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> just out of interest... why did you sell the xonar?



Dont need/use it. as i have a Xonar STX.

the D2X is a very long soundcard, and it was a bitch to fit when youre running dual graphics cards - and the place i normally have my soundcard was 'obstructed' by ram slots becase this sound card is genuinely as long as my dick 170mm.

so it was either break the clips that hold my ram in or stick it between 2 hot graphics cards and let it cover up the fan of the top graphics card completely. 

then came the issue of sound quality. and tbh it was pretty good but the STX is better.

one of the reasons why i sold the D2X is because gaming on it with Asus D3DSX (Asus's answer to creative alchemy) kept crashing my games. so I raged.

And I know what you think -- i only went out and bought a Xonar STX which uses more or less the same D3DSX engine. but tbh games actually worked much much better wit the STX then the Xonar. And since ive started using hacked unified drivers. everything has just improved alot.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 31, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Meh, I just had to repossess a couple of proper gammy rickety vans in Wolverhampton. I feel dirty
> Tatty, I'll be getting in touch some point soon with a list of cars for you to look at. Coincidentally, he recently sold an 07 plate 1.9 Golf TDi (40k, 1 woman owner, FSH) for £5,000 because every single panel on the body was smashed...



So about 9 Grand once all the repair work is done, you can get one for that from a dealer!


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 31, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> So about 9 Grand once all the repair work is done, you can get one for that from a dealer!



Na it wasn't proper damage on the panels, the woman just didn't want ther car repossessed so she kicked in the panels (she's a scouser  ). They only had to replace two wings, the rest of the dents came out with the sucker-and-massage-thing.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 31, 2011)

scouser eh? 
yeah, explains everything


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 31, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Na it wasn't proper damage on the panels, the woman just didn't want ther car repossessed so she kicked in the panels (she's a scouser  ). They only had to replace two wings, the rest of the dents came out with the sucker-and-massage-thing.



I laughed if she kicked in the panels of her car - then found out there was something else of more value in the house, and they didnt need to take the car lol. shed need to pay the repair bills


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey peeps - just wondering - anyone got a rough idea how much I could get my RAM in my specs? It's this stuff, but 2x2GB:
OCZ 12GB (3x4GB) DDR3 1600MHz Reaper Memory Kit 1....

I'm upgrading to 8GB of XMS3, so I'm going to be looking to sell these at some point.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 1, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Hey peeps - just wondering - anyone got a rough idea how much I could get my RAM in my specs? It's this stuff, but 2x2GB:
> OCZ 12GB (3x4GB) DDR3 1600MHz Reaper Memory Kit 1....
> 
> I'm upgrading to 8GB of XMS3, so I'm going to be looking to sell these at some point.



I'll 'ave um for £40.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 1, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'll 'ave um for £40.



 the low-balling crowd's getting bigger I see 

I was hoping for like £70 at least. I paid £140 for them about 7 months ago. Rated 1600 at CL7. Ofc it's the latency that keeps the price up; the CL9 1333 XMS3 goes for less than £30 for 4GB.


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 1, 2011)

7 months ago mate? everyday the prices are goes down in computer industry...  give them to me for £45. right INNOCENTCRIMINAL?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 1, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> the low-balling crowd's getting bigger I see
> 
> I was hoping for like £70 at least. I paid £140 for them about 7 months ago. Rated 1600 at CL7. Ofc it's the latency that keeps the price up; the CL9 1333 XMS3 goes for less than £30 for 4GB.



I've got 4 x 1GB of Crucial Ballistix & wouldn't mind 2 x 2GB but I'm not exactly in any rush to upgrade as I don't exactly have any need. If it was cheap, I'd jump on it. Good luck with the sale though.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm seeing them for £100 new @ kikatek, can't find any decent prices

EDIT: Oh man, eBay completed listings shows some sold for £40+P&P. F*** that I'm keeping them!!!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyone got any black SATA cables they wanna send me for postage costs? 

I can even trade some UV Green, Yellow or Red ones.


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 1, 2011)

On my FS Thread

HERE


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2011)

Can't use right angles in my idea.

Only need 3


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 1, 2011)

Lemme have a look, I might have some...

EDIT: Na, sorry, just the yellowy-orangey ones that came with this Gigabyte board.


----------



## MightyMission (Apr 1, 2011)

i just looked and i got plenty of the red ones in right angle and straight but none of any other colour


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2011)

Lol, no one seems to have black ones


----------



## MightyMission (Apr 1, 2011)

cant you soak some in one of those printer ink refill pots? i think they are only a couple of quid from tescos/asda etc,that stuff will stick to teflon


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm not that desperate. lol.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 1, 2011)

I bet everyone's got black one's but they're in use! I've got all six of my black ones in my rig...


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 1, 2011)

What's this about only 20 PM's allowed on OCN?! What a load of vagina :shadedshu


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> What's this about only 20 PM's allowed on OCN?! What a load of vagina :shadedshu



speaking of vagina -- im off to get some. screw you guys, im going out!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a 1000 limit  You need more rep 

Anyways, got in last night with epic munchies (...) and i ate a freaking lamb chop dinner, cold... haha.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I have a 1000 limit  You need more rep
> 
> Anyways, got in last night with epic munchies (...) and i ate a freaking lamb chop dinner, cold... haha.



Went to tesco with friends a bit out of it, came back with 500 grams of doritos, about 2 kilos of various cheeses and wine. 

Good times man


----------



## razaron (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm going to Queen Mary next year because they don't want a C in gcse english.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 2, 2011)

razaron said:


> I'm going to Queen Mary next year because they don't want a C in gcse english.



What will you be studying?


----------



## razaron (Apr 2, 2011)

Computer engineering.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 2, 2011)

razaron said:


> Computer engineering.



Computer engineering is overrated


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 2, 2011)

razaron said:


> Computer engineering.



As in? Programming part or chip design part?


----------



## razaron (Apr 2, 2011)

Both. It's electrical engineering with a focus on computers.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 2, 2011)

razaron said:


> I'm going to Queen Mary next year because they don't want a C in gcse english.


Queen mary is my backup, UCL want ABB so im going there

where in london you live?


----------



## razaron (Apr 2, 2011)

Hayes. 
Queens only want ABB as well (320 ucas points). I can only go there Because they don't care about GCSE English lol. Even Brunel rejected me because of that.

For some strange reason though I feel like retaking Year 13 so I can push my grades up and take GCSE English. At this rate I'm going to finish with A*BB possibly A*AB which I don't like.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 2, 2011)

razaron said:


> Hayes.
> Queens only want ABB as well (320 ucas points). I can only go there Because they don't care about GCSE English lol. Even Brunel rejected me because of that.
> 
> For some strange reason though I feel like retaking Year 13 so I can push my grades up and take GCSE English. At this rate I'm going to finish with A*BB possibly A*AB which I don't like.



wow, not too far from me then.

Dont do it!
Next year fees triple!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 2, 2011)

Just pulled the trigger on the first of my 3 new 24" monitors...

Seriously need to sell my Iiyama and GTX460 now, lol.  and


----------



## razaron (Apr 2, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> wow, not too far from me then.
> 
> Dont do it!
> Next year fees triple!



What sixth form/college do you go to, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 2, 2011)

razaron said:


> What sixth form/college do you go to, if you don't mind me asking?



Regent college, harrow, you?


ANYONE GOT AT Q9550s or similar lying around???


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 2, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Regent college, harrow, you?



Its the time of the year, isn't it? How I miss my carefree days in A-levels. Uni can be fun, no doubt, but you need to work very hard


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Its the time of the year, isn't it? How I miss my carefree days in A-levels. Uni can be fun, no doubt, but you need to work very hard



carefree? oh no, i think they duped us into uni!

Anyone with a Q9550 or whatever?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 2, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Anyone with a Q9550 or whatever?



this guy has


----------



## razaron (Apr 2, 2011)

Abbotsfield and swakeleys sixth form.
Going from an all male secondary school to a mixed gender sixth form was the greatest thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 2, 2011)

razaron said:


> Abbotsfield and swakeleys sixth form.
> Going from an all male secondary school to a mixed gender sixth form was the greatest thing that ever happened to me.



Oh i totally LOVED being in a mixed secondary school. So many hawt chicks to perv over *dribble*


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 2, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Oh i totally LOVED being in a mixed secondary school. So many hawt chicks to perv over *dribble*



I studied in an all-male 6th form. Quite a few gays and sexually deviant characters :shadedshu


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 2, 2011)

I was datin this hot italian chick back in secondary  she had the most beautiful green eyes ive ever seen


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 2, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I was datin this hot italian chick back in secondary  she had the most beautiful green eyes ive ever seen



you should see our biology class, 3 guys (including me) and 10 hawt girls 

you have no idea how distracting it can get


----------



## razaron (Apr 2, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> you should see our biology class, 3 guys (including me) and 10 hawt girls
> 
> you have no idea how distracting it can get



You're lucky.
My physics class: 6 guys.
My maths class: 9 guys, 1 girl.
My chemistry class: 4 guys, 2 girls and one of those 2 girls is the same one from my maths class.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 2, 2011)

there were more girls then boys in my school  but alot of the girls were too chavy and too focussed on looking like the chick from pussycat dolls. dont get me wrong, I like a nice face to look at while im doing my business but I wouldnt like to be with a girl that had the personality of a plank of wood.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 2, 2011)

I went to an all boys Grammer school, but after a few years, some 6th form girls from the girls grammar came to our school to do lessons, and it was like a feast!!
Used to swap a twos on a ciggy with this particular bird for a grope at 13 years old... aah the good old days!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 2, 2011)

Wish Northampton was like London college,getting Cs over here is seem a good grade,must look like "idiots" to you guys going to schools/sixth form/college in London. Being a crappy asian i can only get B on subjects i am really good at and rest just perhaps scrape a C. =/ Feel dumb compared to you guys.
Well anyways...Out of my friends i normally talk to theres only 4 boys(including myself) and rest are girls,interesting conversation going down,mostly girl talk.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 2, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Out of my friends i normally talk to theres only 4 boys(including myself)



so you do a lot of talking to yourself do you?? Do you pleasure yourself?? Do you spike your own drink and make out that you had a good time? eh?


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 2, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Wish Northampton was like London college,getting Cs over here is seem a good grade,must look like "idiots" to you guys going to schools/sixth form/college in London. Being a crappy asian i can only get B on subjects i am really good at and rest just perhaps scrape a C. =/ Feel dumb compared to you guys.
> Well anyways...Out of my friends i normally talk to theres only 4 boys(including myself) and rest are girls,interesting conversation going down,mostly girl talk.



Get off TPU and you will see your grades improve by a grade  I noticed that the UK education is not demanding, and because of that people get complacent and lazy. Same cannot be said to Uni though, those places are torturing madhouses. Its fine to get only B's and C's if you have put effort to it, but if you just lazed around and got B's and C's you ought to be killed.


----------



## razaron (Apr 2, 2011)

The 2 18yo loli's in my 6th form make up for the lack of females in my classes. I thought they only existed in anime.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 2, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> so you do a lot of talking to yourself do you?? Do you pleasure yourself?? Do you spike your own drink and make out that you had a good time? eh?


Obviously not you fat hao.


Fourstaff said:


> Get off TPU and you will see your grades improve by a grade  I noticed that the UK education is not demanding, and because of that people get complacent and lazy. Same cannot be said to Uni though, those places are torturing madhouses. Its fine to get only B's and C's if you have put effort to it, but if you just lazed around and got B's and C's you ought to be killed.



And yeah i do put effort into getting them grades,its just i find it difficult even though i put effort into revising.
And of course i ain't one of those gifted educational people who can just get good grades without revising(damn them).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 2, 2011)

razaron said:


> The 2 18yo loli's in my 6th form make up for the lack of females in my classes. I thought they only existed in anime.



Loli's are fucking awesome!! I got a friend who hangs out with LOADS of them.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 2, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Loli's are fucking awesome!! I got a friend who hangs out with LOADS of them.



They actually showed loli girls on a TV program on like BBC2 or something when i was at the gym,it creeped me out seeing them acting all weird.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2011)

I think you guys misunderstand what a loli is and what it's short term for.

unless your really into 12-16s D:


----------



## razaron (Apr 2, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> And of course i ain't one of those gifted educational people who can just get good grades without revising(damn them).



Try different methods of revising. For instance I'm really smart but have the memory of a goldfish (had to drop biology due to this) so instead of rote memorising I try to explain/workout things without bothering with text books. That method just works best for me.
I'm also lazy. Hence why I only passed 7.5 GCSE's (incl D's).



pantherx12 said:


> I think you guys misunderstand what a loli is and what it's short term for.
> 
> unless your really into 12-16s D:



Taiga-tan moe~.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 2, 2011)

razaron said:


> Try different methods of revising. For instance I'm really smart but have the memory of a goldfish (had to drop biology due to this) so instead of rote memorising I try to explain/workout things without bothering with text books. That method just works best for me.
> I'm also lazy. Hence why I only passed 7.5 GCSE's (incl D's).
> 
> 
> ...



When you mean explain/workout things you mean make questions&write the answers out or something every time?? Can probably do that in ICT but its nearly impossible for english language and Law. Because The questions always changes and there are several things,need to learn. Not saying other subjects like biology etc doesn't have lot of topics to memorise but you can probably predict the questions may be asked. If that makes any sense.
I can remember my personal events but not remember my school stuff,unless my brain is actually in that mood i can remember things.


----------



## razaron (Apr 3, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> When you mean explain/workout things you mean write the answers out or something every time?? Can probably do that in ICT but its nearly impossible for english language and Law. Because The questions always changes and there are several things,need to learn. Not saying other subjects like biology etc doesn't have lot of topics to memorise but you can probably predict the questions may be asked. If that makes any sense.
> I can remember my personal events but not remember my school stuff,unless my brain is actually in that mood i can remember things.



I see. I do physics, maths and chemistry so everything's factual and makes sense. My central processor would overheat if I took English and Law.

Edit: Does ICT not consist of boring office usage and the like?


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 3, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Anyone with a Q9550 or whatever?


you know i've got a q9300 lol (still undecided btw)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 3, 2011)

razaron said:


> I see. I do physics, maths and chemistry so everything's factual and makes sense. My central processor would overheat if I took English and Law.
> 
> Edit: Does ICT not consist of boring office usage and the like?



Yeah mostly boring office usage of software which i suck at lmao,but its nothing complicated to study. Just learn the theory and key words and apply into what the examiner asking.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 3, 2011)

I did IT at college. Course was made up of:

Hardware building
Network building
Database building
Work place IT systems
Programming (Visual then C#)
Animation
Security

I actually learnt less in them two years than i did in between the May i left high school and the September i started College. During that time i browsed TPU etc. and learnt through experience.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 3, 2011)

Lol all i am doing in my ICT As level is just about softwares used in offices,internet and stuff like data misuse act 1990 etc etc.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 3, 2011)

I dont mean loli as in moe kind of loli but loli as in the fashion

















(plus I kinda dig girls in knee socks....)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 3, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> you know i've got a q9300



get yo self a Q9550/9650


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont mean loli as in moe kind of loli but loli as in the fashion
> 
> http://a1.phobos.apple.com/us/r1000/016/Purple/ae/19/15/mzl.tgmabzrb.480x480-75.jpg
> 
> ...



Still odd but what ever floats your boat, kids clothes on adults does nothing but make me worry about that adult though


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 3, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Still odd but what ever floats your boat, kids clothes on adults does nothing but make me worry about that adult though



Its all the rage in Japan


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its all the rage in Japan



Yes, well we've all seen what sort of things are the "rage" in Japan


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 3, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Yes, well we've all seen what sort of things are the "rage" in Japan
> 
> http://www.vicestyle.com/media/ganguro-girl-phone.jpg



that would be the Paris Hilton look


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 3, 2011)

Running the gauntlet with 2 bottles of Chivas Regal that have already been stolen once by my parents mum, who thought they were both for my own personal consumption  (bitch plz...) So i had to go steal them back

I drink 1 can of strongbow in weeks and she starts talking ranting about how my liver is going to packup like im some sort of alcohol addict or binge drinker.

I tell them the 2 whiskys are not for me but she thinks im lying and im gonna run off some place and drink them all by myself  Tattys seen a lot of shit no other man should ever see - blood, guts, gore and instagibs but i dont think Tattys man enough to sit there and drink 2bottles of whisky with a total of 80% alcohol content all by himself (or is he? Because if you are, i want your autograph) I might not be great with academics, but that doesnt mean im completely brainless.

damn these interfering parents! climbin' through mah windows and snatchin up mah alcohols!


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 3, 2011)

Not my fault for not hiding the loot more properly  How is the bar job coming for you?


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 3, 2011)

It's mum day huskie is going to west to meet his mrs, really missed her. Almost a month they didn't meet..


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> get yo self a Q9550/9650


no, i have a 2600k.

when i say i'm undecided, i mean i've not decided whether to give my old q9300 to a family member or sell it for 20 quid to boss.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 3, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> It's mum day huskie is going to west to meet his mrs, really missed her. Almost a month they didn't meet..



Are you saying that your Mum is your Girlfriend?


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 3, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Are you saying that your Mum is your Girlfriend?



wtf yeah man


----------



## razaron (Apr 3, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Are you saying that your Mum is your Girlfriend?



You've got him all wrong. He's saying his Mum is his wife.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 3, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Not my fault for not hiding the loot more properly  How is the bar job coming for you?



my mum goes through my stuff. gotta buy a big safe and lock everything inside. i didn't get the job in the end. so much for wasting my time


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 3, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> no, i have a 2600k.
> 
> when i say i'm undecided, i mean i've not decided whether to give my old q9300 to a family member or sell it for 20 quid to boss.



who needs family when you have beer money? £20 is a little too cheap imo


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 3, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> or sell it for 20 quid



I'd give you more than that...


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 3, 2011)

Mum's of my son though.


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey i've found 2 cpu's both core 2 quad in my closet while ago. Both q6600. I put them to my fs thread. Thinking how much the price should be.

Edit: core 2 quad


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 3, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Hey i've found 2 cpu's both core 2 duo in my closet while ago. Both q6600. I put them to my fs thread. Thinking how much the price should be.



You know I want them both!


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> my mum goes through my stuff. gotta buy a big safe and lock everything inside. i didn't get the job in the end. so much for wasting my time



Damn, that sucks.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> who needs family when you have beer money? £20 is a little too cheap imo



I'll give him 40s for it


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 3, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I'll give him 40s for it



*ahem* £41 from me


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 3, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> *ahem* £41 from me



£41 and half a penny!

Also an empty tin of pepsi max.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 3, 2011)

on second thoughts leave it and this whole C2Q PC is going into the bin later today anyway

happy bidding


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 3, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> on second thoughts leave it and this whole C2Q PC is going into the bin later today anyway
> 
> happy bidding



Duuuude, what happened?


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 3, 2011)

Soz man, was only kidding, what's happened to your rig man?


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 3, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Duuuude, what happened?



let's just say it's a PC with no CPU and no data and no power, no ram...

only GTX280 are ok here....
i think the MOBO is dead...
I dont even know anymore!

some fucking kids came to my house yesterday to watch the match and spilled something into my PC purposely....


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 3, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> let's just say it's a PC with no CPU and no data and no power, no ram...
> 
> only GTX280 are ok here....
> i think the MOBO is dead...



You sure the CPU and stuff like that is dead?

Would send you a mobo to test your stuff but my 775
 mobo is dead too : [


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 3, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> You sure the CPU and stuff like that is dead?
> 
> Would send you a mobo to test your stuff but my 775
> mobo is dead too : [



CPU has been causing issues for a few weeks, have been running it at 1.6 GHZ for a while now, something in the PC wasnt right, only assumed it was the CPU as everything else works fine


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 3, 2011)

Feel fre to pop by ( lol) and drop it in my parents rig to test.


----------



## razaron (Apr 3, 2011)

Party at panthers house. I'll be the guy who borrows a lighter and never returns it.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 3, 2011)

Party aye?


----------



## j.col70 (Apr 3, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> let's just say it's a PC with no CPU and no data and no power, no ram...
> 
> only GTX280 are ok here....
> i think the MOBO is dead...
> ...



that is tough, go to their parents and demand compensation.

evening all

edit.
hi razeron, i bought that Q6600 off you a few months back, its still going strong, have it at 3.3ghz, well happy


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 3, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> CPU has been causing issues for a few weeks, have been running it at 1.6 GHZ for a while now, something in the PC wasnt right, only assumed it was the CPU as everything else works fine





j.col70 said:


> that is tough, go to their parents and demand compensation.
> evening all



Damn right! My new job title is "Collections Agent", I can offer my services for excessively cheap? 

Evening j.col *tips hat*


----------



## j.col70 (Apr 3, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Damn right! My new job title is "Collections Agent", I can offer my services for excessively cheap?
> 
> Evening j.col *tips hat*



Hi Scaminatrix, you could always have a little word in thier shell like


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 3, 2011)

j.col70 said:


> Hi Scaminatrix, you could always have a little word in thier shell like



I'd do that for Bo$$, I'd be like "THIS IS SPARTA"!!!


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 3, 2011)

Aah, roll on Father's day, eh lads? My mrs. has way too many lay-ins as it is...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 4, 2011)

I spent mothers day with someone else's mother.


----------



## MightyMission (Apr 4, 2011)

Result!
i had to spent mums day with the doris and her mum..it was...great....

At least they knocked up a slap up dinner after we took the kids to lazerquest so the rest of the day was wasted monging YAY,
if only they werent fixated on all the variations of soap operas.

I wish i would have ordered the channel that has yankee workshop so there would be something sensible to watch on tv after gouging on dindins...


----------



## j.col70 (Apr 4, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Aah, roll on Father's day, eh lads? My mrs. has way too many lay-ins as it is...



it must be catching, my mrs. is the same 
i ended up being dragged out to a restaurant  why would anyone want to go to a packed restaurant on mothers day, it was heaving and the service was crap.
rant over 
i did enjoy the pub we went to after though  got a banging headache now


----------



## j.col70 (Apr 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I spent mothers day with someone else's mother.


nice one  just be carefull she does not become a mother again


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh to be old ....


----------



## j.col70 (Apr 4, 2011)

lol, i sounded like my father,


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 4, 2011)

guys i have an NTSC-J xbox 360 for sale, how much can one of these fetch with one controller+all cables + vga connection kit??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 5, 2011)

Dont know but i have a friend trying to sell me his 360 for £90. comes with 3 or 4 games and 2 controllers. only problem with that is that is one of the first 360s that shipped with a 20gb hard drive


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 5, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> guys i have an NTSC-J xbox 360 for sale, how much can one of these fetch with one controller+all cables + vga connection kit??



I'll give you £45


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 5, 2011)

Hmmm 3g's of AC MX-4 for £5 or 22g's of AC Ceramique for £6.13?

I cant decide -- obviously the ceramique is better value. but the only reviews of it are from 2003/04 lol


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 5, 2011)

all TIM is the same... within like 2c


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 5, 2011)

but AC Ceramique is decades old lol


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 5, 2011)

why not buy arctic silver 5?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 5, 2011)

I gave up smoking today - AS5 FTW. I've used it for years, fuggin' awesome stuff. Céramique is also a very good paste.


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 5, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I gave up smoking today - AS5 FTW. I've used it for years, fuggin' awesome stuff. Céramique is also a very good paste.



nice one man  if only i could stop... golden virginia burns a hole in my wallet


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 5, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> nice one man  if only i could stop... golden virginia burns a hole in my wallet



That's pretty much why I've stopped - I don't want to, it's just that it's costing me _way too much._



I like smoking.


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 5, 2011)

*Oh my.. Both CPU's Q6600 working very well..... 

*


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 5, 2011)

I used the AC MX3 paste last time i applied, the MX2 before that.
"non electrically conducive, non corrosive, non bleeding and non curing." 
The MX4 spreads very well and its just better than the old AS5 and that. There is a 1c-2c difference between MX2 and MX4. Pretty small margins but compared to older pastes its just better and not only in thermal capacity.

Non-Electrical Conductive; remember that as this paste is completely safe. Some pastes had metal partials in it which conducted electricity.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 5, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> why not buy arctic silver 5?



because you cant get a 22g tube of AS5 for £6 

its like what?? £6-13 just for a small 3.5g tube of the stuff.

plus i dont want to short anything, so it has to be non conductive,


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 5, 2011)

your only using a tiny amount i hardly think anyone would need 22g of thermal paste lol

EDIT: Oh yeah the Ceramique is non conductive. The reviews for MX-4 dont compare the paste to Ceramique though so i have no idea if its better or not.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 5, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> all TIM is the same... within like 2c



QFT. It's the application which can have the biggest effect on temps.

Innocent - I feel your pain man. I'm 31 and I'm a smoker, have been for 11 years now. Only reason I started was because of the stress an ex put me through. Got to say though, nothing better than a relaxing smoke first thing on a morning (other than a bit of morning glory loving )


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 5, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> That's pretty much why I've stopped - I don't want to, it's just that it's costing me _way too much._
> 
> 
> 
> I like smoking.



so do i but there has to be something else too


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 5, 2011)

i mean alcohol  that's when they're most enjoyable


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 5, 2011)

After a meal, that's the best time next to having a pint & a fag.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 5, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> your only using a tiny amount i hardly think anyone would need 22g of thermal paste lol
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah the Ceramique is non conductive. The reviews for MX-4 dont compare the paste to Ceramique though so i have no idea if its better or not.



Its not about how much i need -- its about value for money. Lets re-phraise the question...

If Mr X sells you 10 ounces of cornflower For £30 and Mr Y sells you the same stuff but  5 ounces at £50. which ones the better offer??


3.5g AS5 = £6-13
22g AC Ceramique = £6

youre getting 6x more Tim for your money reguardless of how much you are going to use or need.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 5, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> After a meal, that's the best time next to having a pint & a fag.



After sex, surely


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 5, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> After sex, surely



Usually I want to sleep after sex. My girlfriend is a bit of nymph and requires sex a lot.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 5, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Usually I want to sleep after sex. My girlfriend is a bit of nymph and requires sex a lot.



Lucky bar steward  As long as there are no cuddles afterwards, what is it with girls and cuddles after sex? mad:


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 5, 2011)

Thats cornflower though its just the same there is no quality difference, supermarket own brand super strength lager is economical, see its cheap plentiful and gets you pissed fast; yet i highly doubt id choose that because the quality is low and im not a "jakey". I would assume the same applies to thermal paste if you don't need a large amount you can spend less and get better stuff. Another analogy is like comparing pva glue to super glue, you get more pva but its weaker.

Get the Ceramique then since i guess you made your mind up, but id get the MX-4 because it seems pretty good and its better than MX-2 and MX-3 which i know are better than AS5.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 5, 2011)

nah. I'l pass on the ceramique. I bounced an email to Graeme at KustomPc (that guy is awesome) and asked for his honest opinion and he said Ceramique is fine for general use but he personally wouldnt use it for high end hardware. hence why im back in the boat with 4g of MX-4 for £3.23


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 5, 2011)

what are you using it for?


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 5, 2011)

anyone looking for a badass netbook?


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> anyone looking for a badass netbook?



How much(money, not how badass although that is an important question)


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 5, 2011)

they are £270 new without all the upgrades, PM for specs + price if really interested


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> they are £270 new without all the upgrades, PM for specs + price if really interested



i still don't know what laptop your talking about but i'll give you £100 and thats my final offer

i'd buy your 9800gt but i have no use for it

if you have a gpu better then a gts 250 that you would part for for under £100 then i'd buy it off you

Yeah £100 is basicly my price limit on anything


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 5, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i still don't know what laptop your talking about but i'll give you £100 and thats my final offer
> 
> i'd buy your 9800gt but i have no use for it



Like new (cover still attached) Compaq mini 311 w/ Wifi N + sierra m8775 WWAN (£5 t-mobile credit) + 320GB HDD + CPU @1800mhz & GPU @ 450/1200mhz


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> hp mini 311 w/ Wifi N + sierra m8775 WWAN (£5 t-mobile credit) + 320GB HDD + CPU @1800mhz & GPU @ 450/1200mhz



i'll give you £120

what we need on tpu is the ability too hold auctions


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 5, 2011)

forget it man, it's worth at least double that on the fleabay 

plus i need cash for a new PC and UNI!


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> forget it man, it's worth at least double that on the fleabay



fine but remember if you need the money quick

in other news i'd give you £100 for that 280

Or £40 and a gts 250


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 5, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> what are you using it for?



to cool high end stuff obviously!!


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 5, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> fine but remember if you need the money quick
> 
> in other news i'd give you £100 for that 280
> 
> Or £40 and a gts 250



good news, ill let you know


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> to cool high end stuff obviously!!



GPU or CPU???


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> forget it man, it's worth at least double that on the fleabay
> 
> plus i need cash for a new PC and UNI!



If only I had known sooner, my friend bought a lower spec laptop from work today for £300.
Although does have warranty.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> good news, ill let you know



probably won't happen soon though as i'm currently thinking about buying this psu http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=143580

i'll buy yours for £30 but even i admit thats a bit low for a modular


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 5, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> If only I had known sooner, my friend bought a lower spec laptop from work today for £300.
> Although does have warranty.



2-3 months left
this thing has been used quite a bit, but all in the house and always on a desk, so im gonna get rid of it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 5, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> GPU or CPU???



whatever classes as high end

GPUs, CPUs, Laptops etc etc etc


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 5, 2011)

Give me your 360, Boss.


----------



## j.col70 (Apr 5, 2011)

evening all
talking about TIM, i like using MX-4, nice and easy to spread, but i recently got a free tube if IC-Diamond 24 and imo its slightly better, but not worth the price.

regarding fags, i gave up in November, 30 a day habit or £10 a day the price to smoke (or have a pint) is getting crazy, 
found it hard at first, but now its easy, so stick with it innocent


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 5, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Give me your 360, Boss.



give me a few days piggy


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 5, 2011)

I want it for cheap... CHEAP!


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 5, 2011)

Pig and Bo$$ making deals ... hmm, this sounds a bit like Animal Farm to me.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 5, 2011)

Boss gets bacon, pig gets to sqeeeeeaaal piggggy 

I'd like to give up smoking but i smoke greenish cigs so.............


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 5, 2011)

Leave me alone


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 6, 2011)

Would you guys say the Coolermaster GX650w for £45 is a good deal??


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 6, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Would you guys say the Coolermaster GX650w for £45 is a good deal??



yeah,so long as the postage is cheap


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 6, 2011)

is that new or used?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 6, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> yeah,so long as the postage is cheap





Bo$$ said:


> is that new or used?



Next day delivery free and brand new from scan computers.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 6, 2011)

Decent deal.

I'm waiting, Boss


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 6, 2011)

Well then theres the Coolermaster HAF912 all black for £46 too from scan today deals..damn


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 6, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Decent deal.
> 
> I'm waiting, Boss



i need time, i want to check if the xbox is still working, i havent used it since i sent it off for the RROD fix(which was 2 years ago), incidentally that cost me exactly £45 too


----------



## antuk15 (Apr 6, 2011)

Count me in 

From Wolverhampton in teh Midlands 

It's impossible to sell computer hardware in forums that are dominated by Americans!


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 7, 2011)

Anyone got an Amiga 1200 they want rid of? Tried ebay for about just over a year and they are all like £100-200 and its constantly the same ones i see still up on ebay. Gumtree is fucking shite there is never anything on it except overpriced 360s, PS3s and ancient laptops.

Carboots the last refuge of the hoarder.
Disposophobia is the correct term.

EDIT:


kurosagi01 said:


> Would you guys say the Coolermaster GX650w for £45 is a good deal??



http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/11/22/cooler_master_gx_650w_power_supply_review/9

In short dont get it, the internals are crap.

The Corsair TX V2 are good because they are seasonics the VX,CX,GS are all CWT not terrible but not that great either.

Dunno what the XFX are like but anything with seasonic in it is good.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 7, 2011)

antuk15 said:


> Count me in
> 
> From Wolverhampton in teh Midlands
> 
> It's impossible to sell computer hardware in forums that are dominated by Americans!



theres always gumtree, craiglist & ebay


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 7, 2011)

Not in a very good mood this morning ¬_¬

Im extremely low on patience and i wont hestitate to 'Eric Cantona' someone if they decide to push their luck.

why am i this pissed off?? I dont know. maybe i woke up on the wrong side of bed or didnt get enough sleep. (i went to bed at 1.30am and woke about 9.30)

So you londers stay outta my way or else!!!


----------



## MightyMission (Apr 7, 2011)

plenty of atari ST(e/fm) around for cheap,why does it have to be an amiga 1200?
http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/amiga-1200-set-up/77261208


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 7, 2011)

antuk15 said:


> It's impossible to sell computer hardware in forums that are dominated by Americans!



Welcome to the Clubhouse!

It depends what you're selling, and when you're selling it. Christmas was really quiet on TPU, but now it seems everyones back on the trading providings 



MilkyWay said:


> Gumtree is fucking shite there is never anything on it except overpriced 360s, PS3s and ancient laptops.



I got stuff up for sale on Gumtree, overpriced of course, but I'll do real prices for anyone from TPU...


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't find it too difficult to sell in the UK. There again, i'm a trading member of:

TechPowerup
Hexus.net
ChilledPC
Aria
Overclock.net

Makes it fairly easy.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 7, 2011)

i cant ever find the hexus sale page


----------



## KieX (Apr 7, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I don't find it too difficult to sell in the UK. There again, i'm a trading member of:
> 
> TechPowerup
> Hexus.net
> ...



Yes.. except that some of them require a minimum number of posts or +rep to access the subforums and sell/trade.

I joined a few, but man.. those forums are not half as well laid out as TPU and their threads somehow seem "uninteresting". Even 10 posts is like a struggle lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 7, 2011)

KieX said:


> Yes.. except that some of them require a minimum number of posts or +rep to access the subforums and sell/trade.
> 
> I joined a few, but man.. those forums are not half as well laid out as TPU and their threads somehow seem "uninteresting". Even 10 posts is like a struggle lol



aria are supposed to be very good... they run lots competitions n stuff where users can win 10-25% off graphics cards, mobos n other stuff since Aria is also an online re-tailer


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 7, 2011)

KieX said:


> I joined a few, but man.. those forums are not half as well laid out as TPU and their threads somehow seem "uninteresting". Even 10 posts is like a struggle lol



Mate, I've been to OC.net a few times recently, and I effing hate it! mile long sig's, animated gif's as avatars, they really have forgotten 56k exists. The layout there is absolute schiit. On the Forum home page, you can keep scrolling down for miles 
Also - I don't want to read about some guy finding a dead rat in a can of coke on a tech site. If I cared about that, I'd read newspapers.

I wanted to swear so many times in that paragraph...


----------



## KieX (Apr 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> aria are supposed to be very good... they run lots competitions n stuff where users can win 10-25% off graphics cards, mobos n other stuff since Aria is also an online re-tailer



Hmm... must try that one then.



scaminatrix said:


> Mate, I've been to OC.net a few times recently, and I effing hate it! mile long sig's, animated gif's as avatars, they really have forgotten 56k exists. The layout there is absolute schiit. On the Forum home page, you can keep scrolling down for miles
> Also - I don't want to read about some guy finding a dead rat in a can of coke on a tech site. If I cared about that, I'd read newspapers.
> 
> I wanted to swear so many times in that paragraph...



I know what you mean man! I got good internet speeds but loading a page is still a lengthy affair. And once it's loaded your eyes don't know where to focus. It's like being drunk just by looking at a screen.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 7, 2011)

same,except the pc is too damn slow to load the page


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 7, 2011)

KieX said:


> I know what you mean man! I got good internet speeds but loading a page is still a lengthy affair. And once it's loaded your eyes don't know where to focus. It's like being drunk just by looking at a screen.





Bo$$ said:


> same,except the pc is too damn slow to load the page



So it's not just me and my falsely advertised "Mobile Broadband"


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 7, 2011)

I'll be honest, i don't "like" any forum i'm a member of. If it wasn't for this clubhouse and BST, i wouldn't frequent TPU. I only use Hexus (Most biased place on earth) for it's BST and free postage at Scan, Aria for it's BST, deals and free postage, ChilledPC is actually a nice place and Overclock.net for it's BST (the community is the worst ever).


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 7, 2011)

this is the only forum i really post on because of the people AKA you guys.
OC.net is crap, olny go on it ever only to seek a new CPU!


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh man, it's worse than I thought... there's banner ads on OC.net that constantly download ad's while you've got the page open; I just checked my usage because I've been on there all day, and 150MB has been downloaded! 
I only get 3GB a month  works out to 100MB a day give or take
I've only been on TPU, Gmail, Facebook and OC.net! My standard usage if I'm doing all that in a day (minus OC.net) is 50MB (if I'm not going into FS threads with pics)
I haven't used flashblock since I used XP, now I've had to install it just for them. Bar stewards.

I need real broadband.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 7, 2011)

you need my 10Dbi wifi antenna!
i had the same issue as you for 2 years, except mobile broadband was too expensive and slow then i bought this baby


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 7, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Oh man, it's worse than I thought... there's banner ads on OC.net that constantly download ad's while you've got the page open; I just checked my usage because I've been on there all day, and 150MB has been downloaded!
> I only get 3GB a month  works out to 100MB a day give or take
> I've only been on TPU, Gmail, Facebook and OC.net! My standard usage if I'm doing all that in a day (minus OC.net) is 50MB (if I'm not going into FS threads with pics)
> I haven't used flashblock since I used XP, now I've had to install it just for them. Bar stewards.
> ...



Im on mobilebroadband also. I get 5Gb monthly allowance. firefox+adblocker would solve the problem with ads downloading shit.


----------



## KieX (Apr 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im on mobilebroadband also. I get 5Gb monthly allowance. firefox+adblocker would solve the problem with ads downloading shit.



Adblock is now available for Chrome too. Now you can enjoy hyperspeed without hypercrap.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 7, 2011)

KieX said:


> Adblock is now available for Chrome too. Now you can enjoy hyperspeed without hypercrap.



which part of london are you in?


----------



## KieX (Apr 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> which part of london are you in?



Pimlico SW1


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 7, 2011)

KieX said:


> Pimlico SW1



Im Oscar Mike -- gonna put my boot so far up your ass you'l be orbiting in hyperspace! Im not gonna let anyone insult my firefox!!


----------



## KieX (Apr 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im Oscar Mike -- gonna put my boot so far up your ass you'l be orbiting in hyperspace! Im not gonna let anyone insult my firefox!!



Bring it! The (wannabe) gangsters in my (lovely) estate will (not) mess you up bad.

I was a firefox man. But chrome with adblock plus... it's just fast.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 7, 2011)

you live on an estate?! damn Asbo culture! gtfo!!


----------



## KieX (Apr 7, 2011)

It's not your typical estate though. It's mostly full of other Spanish people and Portuguese people. The rest are all elderly or young and unemployed.

We have clean white buildings too. Not the usual dark brick and mortar ASBO style place.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 7, 2011)

are the spanish chicks hot?


----------



## KieX (Apr 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> are the spanish chicks hot?



If you're into MILF or GILF yeah. Spanish people here are like 1 or 2 generations before me.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 8, 2011)

TPU is good if you have a question you need answering; mostly someone will know what the fuck you are talking about and you get it solved, thats why i use it. Its also good to discuss something i have prior experience with and the forums are very easy to navigate. Ive seen some other tech forums and tbh its either hardcore overclocking or random/dead. I like buying new stuff rather than second hand but i might have to just join some other forums for the BST. Aria sounds good because i like their mad specials, although scan sell more stuff i would actually use in their specials. I got free delivery from scan by being a member of the AV forums.

I live in Glasgow and its terrible for bargains, other than that most of the stuff its pickups. Seriously who would buy a used mattress or a stone slab? Then you get the random OEM pcs... ah! I once saw a cheap 5850 up in castlemilk on Gumtree a year ago and i was trying to contact the person but no reply.

Wanted an Amiga 1200 because of its Workbench OS and games, the Atari ST is terrible! the sounds decent but the things slow as hell. I retro collect for fun basically but the 1200 is not £100-200 worth of fun . The 1200 is compatible with some 500/600 games and its more powerful than those so its basically the one to get, you can add a hard drive and run games from those.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 9, 2011)

I like to join in the forums and helping fixing people's rigs. It's what I'm best at, because it's all I've been doing for the last few years: fixing dead ones!! Got quite a few TPU fixes under my belt 
And, I've seen a lot of threads on other forums go unanswered, it's nice to see the opposite here.
And the wealth of information here (I hate having to leave TPU to find things out!!),
and the very talented coders that reside here,
an admin that actually gets properly involved in the shiznit,
and I believe most of the mods are over 30? Not just a bunch of kids running things like a playground.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 9, 2011)

I like to Join forums and troll noobs and people that like stating the obvious.

Im currently in training on how to troll grama nazis but they are still way ahead of me. The only way to troll a grama nazi is to write it in the form of a wrap, that way nothing makes sense so they dont have any way to counter it. but its hard because a rap is only a rap if i can rap, add beats upload it to youtube, and by the time i finish producing my rap attack everyones already forgotten what the topic is about


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I like to Join forums and troll noobs and people that like stating the obvious.
> 
> *I'm* currently in training on how to troll *grammar* *Nazis* but they are still way ahead of me. The only way to troll a *grammar Nazi* is to write it in the form of a wrap. That way nothing makes sense so they *don't* have *away* to counter it. *It's* hard because a rap is only a rap if *I* can rap, add beats upload it to youtube, and by the time *I* finish producing my rap attack everyones already forgotten what the topic is about*.*



Grammar Nazis fight for the betterment of the written word. Plus I get enjoyment out of people getting incredibly pissed off when others try to help them from looking stupid.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 9, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Grammar Nazis fight for the betterment of the written word. Plus I get enjoyment out of people getting incredibly pissed off when others try to help them from looking stupid.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 9, 2011)

I've been learning how to fish out trolls:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=143750

Using CPU with no thermal paste? Blatant troll IMO.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 9, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I've been learning how to fish out trolls:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=143750
> 
> Using CPU with no thermal paste? Blatant troll IMO.



I Use MARMITE. Thermal paste of champions


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 9, 2011)

you know if you whip Marmite, it goes white? It's true, I've done it before. Put a tiny bit in a dish and keep whipping it (with a spoon or fork, not a whip  )  for ages. I wonder if it affects the taste? I don't like the stuff do I'll refrain from trying!


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 9, 2011)

I like to be captain obvious in the forums, because a lot of times people will miss the most obvious solution and proceed straight to fancy reasoning. Occam's Razor ftw! Also, to try to make tatty give up his lovely daughters


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 9, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I like to be captain obvious in the forums, because a lot of times people will miss the most obvious solution and proceed straight to fancy reasoning. Occam's Razor ftw! Also, to try to make tatty give up his lovely daughters



Yep, that's true, the obvious is so easily missed sometimes. I'm a self-taught theorist so most of my stuff is outside the box/workarounds; I'm rarely right but I get there sometimes lol

Plugging a couple of credentials there like a sell-out, but oh well...


----------



## KieX (Apr 9, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Using CPU with no thermal paste? Blatant troll IMO.



I've done that a lot of times to test if a CPU/mobo works properly without the hassle of having to apply/clean TIM. You can definitely tell the increase in temps though, specially under load.


----------



## Ra97oR (Apr 9, 2011)

Anyone looking for headphones right now, its a good time to buy a pair now.

HMV are doing a pretty crazy sale. 50%+ off.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=143821


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 9, 2011)

KieX said:


> I've done that a lot of times to test if a CPU/mobo works properly without the hassle of having to apply/clean TIM. You can definitely tell the increase in temps though, specially under load.



Hmmm.... I might have to slightly retract my statement about his blatant troll-ness; maybe it's MohawkAngel (recently banned) back for a second cometh!


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 9, 2011)

why did he get banned?


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 9, 2011)

Dunno, probably doing his usual.
Looking at his latest posts, I deduce he was arguing with a mod. And you know TPU, arguing with a mod won't get you banned in itself, you have to argue *proper.*


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 9, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Dunno, probably doing his usual.
> Looking at his latest posts, I deduce he was arguing with a mod. And you know TPU, arguing with a mod won't get you banned in itself, you have to argue *proper.*



oh alright


----------



## razaron (Apr 9, 2011)

Just downloaded me some C4 and M2 Solomon papers. Good'ol internet.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 9, 2011)

Ah, study. I need to do that soon


----------



## razaron (Apr 9, 2011)

I only downloaded them. I'm probably not revising till Monday.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 9, 2011)

razaron said:


> I only downloaded them. I'm probably not revising till Monday.



got mine already printed, do yourself a favor and do the solomon worksheets, that is the shit for C4 integration

what board are you doing for maths?


----------



## razaron (Apr 9, 2011)

Edexcel. I'm finding C4 easy (along with M2) but I make stupid mistakes. Case in point I failed to realise 1/cos^2(2x) is the same as sec^2(2x) and in mechaincs I made an isoceles triangle.
Brilliant.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 9, 2011)

ahh thats good man, i dont find it difficult i just need practise


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 9, 2011)

razaron said:


> Edexcel. I'm finding C4 easy (along with M2) but I make stupid mistakes. Case in point I failed to realise 1/cos^2(2x) is the same as sec^2(2x) and in mechaincs I made an isoceles triangle.
> Brilliant.



I suffer the most in M3, the C-series is easy to Asians (we cover most of the C syllabus  in O'level Additional maths due to Spartan education). M3 requires a bit more brains (to me, at least). I scored the lowest in Statistics though, and you might ask wtf was I thinking when I applied to study Maths and Stats in uni. 

If you guys have any problems with your maths, feel free to PM me, I will give it a try


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 9, 2011)

You and your maths lol.
Well if i do well my 1st year for As i think i will do 2 different application for uni,one for something to do with computing/IT and other be something related to Law.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 9, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I suffer the most in M3, the C-series is easy to Asians (we cover most of the C syllabus  in O'level Additional maths due to Spartan education). M3 requires a bit more brains (to me, at least). I scored the lowest in Statistics though, and you might ask wtf was I thinking when I applied to study Maths and Stats in uni.
> 
> If you guys have any problems with your maths, feel free to PM me, I will give it a try



S1 is so stupid i have no clue what is happening according to me im doing 'things' 
M1 is great, really engaging and very fun


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 9, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> You and your maths lol.
> Well if i do well my 1st year for As i think i will do 2 different application for uni,one for something to do with computing/IT and other be something related to Law.



What's wrong with liking maths? I can't do language, so I had to do maths instead. Then why not do engineering/something like that instead? Maths is flexible, and I don't know what I should do for my future yet (leaning to work for the financial sector and plunder this country dry, but it depends on how good I am. Will share wealth if I make it though ).



Bo$$ said:


> S1 is so stupid i have no clue what is happening according to me im doing 'things'
> M1 is great, really engaging and very fun



Yes, the S series is stupid. Nothing like that in Uni though (for us mathematicians, that is. Same shit for others ). M1 and M2 are my only perfect score module :/


----------



## razaron (Apr 9, 2011)

I've covered M3 stuff in physics. It's not that hard once you realise how beautifully Newtonian physics melds together.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey peoples - anyone know where I can get a good second hand MSI Twin Frozr II GTX 470? Looking to upgrade from my Vapor-X very soon.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 9, 2011)

razaron said:


> I've covered M3 stuff in physics. It's not that hard once you realise how beautifully Newtonian physics melds together.



M3 is what exactly?


----------



## mullered07 (Apr 9, 2011)

How goes it minions??  



scaminatrix said:


> Hey peoples - anyone know where I can get a good second hand MSI Twin Frozr II GTX 470? Looking to upgrade from my Vapor-X very soon.



Haven't got an Twin Frozr but may be willing to part with my asus if you are open to other brands, barely get's stretched these days to be honest, just a thought anyway


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 9, 2011)

mullered07 said:


> How goes it minions??
> Haven't got an Twin Frozr but may be willing to part with my asus if you are open to other brands, barely get's stretched these days to be honest, just a thought anyway



Minions? lol at least we're here  update the OP you lazy minionizer, people are waiting to be officially added  I'm gonna call you Gru 

Thanks man, I'll keep my mind open, if I end up going the reference route, I'll let you know


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 9, 2011)

Its 11.54pm, i think its time for a cup of tea maybe some toast if im feeling wild.


----------



## Epyon (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow i finally joined after months of lurking


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 10, 2011)

Epyon said:


> Wow i finally joined after months of lurking



welcome to the club man


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 10, 2011)

Epyon said:


> Wow i finally joined after months of lurking



there can only be one gundam fan in the UKclubhouse!! gtfo!!!


----------



## Epyon (Apr 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> there can only be one gundam fan in the UKclubhouse!! gtfo!!!



ha


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> there can only be one gundam fan in the UKclubhouse!! gtfo!!!



Sorry, no can do


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> there can only be one gundam fan in the UKclubhouse!! gtfo!!!



No can do from me either bitch.


----------



## mullered07 (Apr 10, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Minions? lol at least we're here  update the OP you lazy minionizer, people are waiting to be officially added  I'm gonna call you Gru
> 
> Thanks man, I'll keep my mind open, if I end up going the reference route, I'll let you know



If people want added you will have to PM me as I am not trawling back through the pages, can't be bothered tbh


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 10, 2011)

mullered07 said:


> If people want added you will have to PM me as I am not trawling back through the pages, can't be bothered tbh



I vote that mullered hands over full control of the clubhouse to Tatty!!


----------



## mullered07 (Apr 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I vote that mullered hands over full control of the clubhouse to Tatty!!



hahaha 

It aint no democracy in here lmao


----------



## razaron (Apr 10, 2011)

M3 is Hookes law, springs, simple harmonic motion and circular motion.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 10, 2011)

mullered07 said:


> hahaha
> 
> It aint no democracy in here lmao



Of course! thats why hes a dictator!! He doesnt NEED to ask. he just takes! like when you dissapeard for a long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long *breathe* long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long longvlong long long long long long long long long long long long long long long time.

along came Tatty


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 10, 2011)

razaron said:


> M3 is Hookes law, springs, simple harmonic motion and circular motion.



thats why i love physics!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 10, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> thats why i love physics!



I like physics because they make things bounce,


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 10, 2011)

Folding broke my 6950!

Everything has been fine until I started Folding and now I'm constantly getting tiny little white artifacts all the time, in game & at my desktop.

>.<


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 10, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Folding broke my 6950!
> 
> Everything has been fine until I started Folding and now I'm constantly getting tiny little white artifacts all the time, in game & at my desktop.
> 
> >.<



Sucks man : [ RMA!

Although, why were you folding with an ATI card anyway, no opencl client yet D:


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 10, 2011)

A new beta client has been released. I freaking regret doing it now.


----------



## mullered07 (Apr 10, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> A new beta client has been released. I freaking regret doing it now.



Ouch thats harsh :shadedshu though at least it's within warranty assuming you bought it yourself?



FreedomEclipse said:


> Of course! thats why hes a dictator!! He doesnt NEED to ask. he just takes! like when you dissapeard for a long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long *breathe* long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long longvlong long long long long long long long long long long long long long long time.
> 
> along came Tatty



I will be sure to tell you/ask your permission the next time I decide to disappear


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 10, 2011)

mullered07 said:


> Ouch thats harsh :shadedshu though at least it's within warranty assuming you bought it yourself?



I did, just pissed I have to dick about with an RMA.

>.<


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 10, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I did, just pissed I have to dick about with an RMA.
> 
> >.<



Remember to flash them back to normal if you've unlocked the shaders!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 10, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Remember to flash them back to normal if you've unlocked the shaders!



Don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 10, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Don't know what you're talking about.



Good good


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 10, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Don't know what you're talking about.



did you get it from SCAN?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> did you get it from SCAN?



eBuyer.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 10, 2011)

shouldn't be too bad then 
good luck anyway


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 10, 2011)

ebuyers pretty good for RMAs, I helped Scamatrix RMA a PSU. they were a little dissorganised though, and they did put me on hold for abour 20mins while 'preparing a form'. and I did have to call them back a few times but the folks in there seem pretty stressed out, almost like theres too much work and not enough staff.

then when they finally said they'l get it sorted out i got nothing from them for a week so i called them back and got the ball rolling again.

-----

the staff there are pretty nice, a bit disorganised but not assholes and c**ts like the bunch of bum bandits that work in SCAN or OcUK


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 10, 2011)

"Jo" from ebuyer made it all worthwhile though... her voice is heaven lol


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 10, 2011)

That sucks IC that your cards fuber! Have to RMA my PSU as its again making bad fan noises. First time i RMA'd the PSU last year it got done in a week now people are taking ages to get back to me, fucking stupid Scan but at least they deal with Corsair as i couldn't be fucked paying postage to the Netherlands for an RMA.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 10, 2011)

Well now I'm even more confused. When flashing back the original BIOS it's still reports 1536 shaders instead of the 1408. Any ideas, I used my back up (before I flashed my card originally) & I've used the BIOS from TPU?

I remove the Cats before flashing. After a reboot, I flash back the original BIOS. Reboot, then once in Windows I reinstall the Cats.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 10, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> "Jo" from ebuyer made it all worthwhile though... her voice is heaven lol



hell yeah.... I think i spoke to Kelly though....one of them hand an accent of somesort


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't get it. Still at 1536. 



*UPDATE:* HUZZARH! I fixed it. Luckily it was my DVI cable causes the artifacts. Thank crap! However, it doesn't explained why I can't flash my card back to 1408 shaders.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 10, 2011)

how does a DVi cable go bad??


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> how does a DVi cable go bad??



When you use it for other purposes, such as shoving it up .... nevermind.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 10, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> When you use it for other purposes, such as shoving it up .... nevermind.



why a DVI cable?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 10, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> When you use it for other purposes, such as shoving it up ....



what you choose to do in your spare time is your own business


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> what you choose to do in your spare time is your own business



Hence the nevermind


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 10, 2011)

Gawddammitt! So close to selling this Q6600 G0 and he backs out! Damn my luck...

Looks like I'm going to be chucking it in a FS thread soon.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 10, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Gawddammitt! So close to selling this Q6600 G0 and he backs out! Damn my luck...
> 
> Looks like I'm going to be chucking it in a FS thread soon.



Send me a PM with a price or any items you may want dude.

My parents rig is repping a intel Pentium D 830. over clocked like a beast but it's a beast that's just to slow.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 10, 2011)

Cheers man, I had a PD840 ES, that thing was scary hot lol think I ended up giving it to Kyle2020


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 10, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Gawddammitt! So close to selling this Q6600 G0 and he backs out! Damn my luck...
> 
> Looks like I'm going to be chucking it in a FS thread soon.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 11, 2011)

Is there a loan shark in the house?? I need £40


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 11, 2011)

100% interest? sure 

I heard Tatty is loaded, try getting some loan off him?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 11, 2011)

tattys away on holiday!!


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Is there a loan shark in the house?? I need £40



I need some money as well.

Anyone interested in a audigy2 Z5 or some 120mm UV reactive fans (77 cfm)


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 11, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I need some money as well.
> 
> Anyone interested in a audigy2 Z5 or some 120mm UV reactive fans (77 cfm)



possibly on those fans, i have a few free spaces in my case -  so far i have the blue led that came with it and i think some noctua fan is in the post


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> possibly on those fans, i have a few free spaces in my case -  so far i have the blue led that came with it and i think some noctua fan is in the post



They're green and have UV leds built in.

If they do sound good let me know how many you want and how much you'll pay for them 

5 available, 4 of them unopened.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> how does a DVi cable go bad??



I've been using the same cable for nearly 10 years, weirdly it had come loose and I didn't think to check as it's usually screwed in. Found out it wasn't. Disaster over, apart from I still can't explain the fact I can't flash my card back to a 6950.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 11, 2011)

Anyone else watches Russell Howard's Good News?


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 11, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Anyone else watches Russell Howard's Good News?



I do,.

Do you watch 10 o'clock live? 

It's the news presented by comedians essentially, but they're very cynical folk


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 11, 2011)

Wayne's Burger Van by Neil Yates Recovery at Snodland  the BEST sausage and egg baguette I've ever had.

Just thought I had to exert a little randomness while giving this man some credit for his food...


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 11, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I do,.
> 
> Do you watch 10 o'clock live?
> 
> It's the news presented by comedians essentially, but they're very cynical folk



the action figure sketches are amazing 'nick clegg does a full 180' turn'
my favorites have to be the portal to ed millibands mind and that one where the extra tax on cider causes jimmy carr to stop being an alcholic and present 10 o'clock live.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 12, 2011)

10 o'clock live is terrible i just cringe at the skits they do on it, Charlie Brooker was better on his own show on the bbc newswipe/gameswipe, Jimmy Carr isnt that bad at standup but his skits are terrible on 10 o'clock live.

Good News ive watched since the first series, i like Mock the Week too (Russell Howard is usually on it).

Getting my RMA from Scan on my PSU, i too cant be arsed with RMAs just the downtime and that but at least i get a replacment.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 12, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> 10 o'clock live is terrible i just cringe at the skits they do on it, Charlie Brooker was better on his own show on the bbc newswipe/gameswipe, Jimmy Carr isnt that bad at standup but his skits are terrible on 10 o'clock live.
> 
> 
> > It's brilliantly funny when you realise how serious they're being underneath it all.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 12, 2011)

Not really i dont really see the serious side just some crappy gag or lets make fun of "x" politician, Jimmy Carr did this skit where he fell asleep during an interview and it was the future or something in his mind it was terrible fucking cringe worthy.

EDIT: Its almost like they are all wasted being on the same show.

This is Brookers best skit ever, this is what he is good at.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtGSXMuWMR4&feature=player_embedded

They take a piece of news and try make fun of it, it doesn't really get the message across and the jokes are just mocking things they need more than that. The audience laughs at inappropriate times and the 4 of them make line mistakes sometimes harrying jokes.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 12, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Not really i dont really see the serious side just some crappy gag or lets make fun of "x" politician, Jimmy Carr did this skit where he fell asleep during an interview and it was the future or something in his mind it was terrible fucking cringe worthy.



the shows about 50% truth and 50% sarcasm, and at the end of the day if you don't find it funny then i'm sorry your missing out on an amazing show.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 12, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Not really i dont really see the serious side just some crappy gag or lets make fun of "x" politician, Jimmy Carr did this skit where he fell asleep during an interview and it was the future or something in his mind it was terrible fucking cringe worthy.
> 
> EDIT: Its almost like they are all wasted being on the same show.
> 
> ...




It's all a bash at the media, government and society if you look deeper.

( which I find funny simply because they get away with it because they do precisely what they do, make it seem silly and nonsensical heh)


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 12, 2011)

I get that its supposed to be taking the piss but the jokes are not that great for example the product placement was just a bit to silly. I guess its hard to make a joke up if the weeks news is thin or not really funny but that's where the shows satirical nature should come in.

Brooker is the only saving grace of the show but hes miles better off on his own show because he can flesh out everything and isn't restricted by a live format. Mitchell sometimes makes a good point only to be cut short with "sorry that's all we have time for" then looks uncomfortable when the jokes are flying around when its the 4 of them.

Some people love it but i prefer, Mock the Week, Have i got news, Russell Howards Good News, Stand Up for the Week is even better because its just stand up influenced by the weeks goings on.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 12, 2011)

Aye Brooker is definitely better by himself, love how tv ruined your life.

And well pretty much anything else, ranty bastard has a lot of points I agree with XD


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 12, 2011)

Just orderd some Dust Filters off ebay. the Filters on my Antec 902 are crap so Im gonna make my own filters.

I hope this filter is the same as the sort of filters that are normally found on Akasa dust filters 

I have no idea what 30pore per inch means but I suppose its similar to DPI on a mouse.... 

/failatlife


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 12, 2011)

at £3.50 each why didn't you just buy some pre-made ones


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 12, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> at £3.50 each why didn't you just buy some pre-made ones



I bought some Akasa ones but they dont 'fit'. there are slots on the drive caddys of the Antec 902/1200 for dust filters, but only their own dust filters fit in there. I tried to buy some new ones off their website but the best they can do is send you a completely new frickin drive caddy. so its cheaper to spend £7.20 (+£1 P&P) on dust filters that i can cut to any shape i like rather then paying £30+ for a new caddy. and god knows what P&P is like.

All im doing is just modding the original filters to trap a bit more dust

and i need to cover 3 120mm fans so that was the other reason behind buying the dust filter sheet thing


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 12, 2011)

Should i buy bioshock 1 or 2?


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 12, 2011)

bioshock one then 2

B2 is like £5 on play.com


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 12, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> bioshock one then 2
> 
> B2 is like £5 on play.com



their both £3.50 on steam but i only have £5


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 12, 2011)

get the first one, story is important for BIOSHOCK


----------



## KieX (Apr 12, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> their both £3.50 on steam but i only have £5



What's your steam addy? I'll get you both.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 12, 2011)

KieX said:


> What's your steam addy? I'll get you both.



same as my tpu, in fact everything but my xbox is


----------



## KieX (Apr 12, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> same as my tpu, in fact everything but my xbox is



Get online then, makes it easier to gift to a friend than an invitee


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 12, 2011)

guys, the humble bundle is out now!!!
http://www.humblebundle.com/

donate what you can and get 5 games in return!


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey people, me and Israar have been talking a bit recently about sorting out a rig as an MKMods tribute, as some of us can't contribute financially to the Computer Lab. Anyone in on it?

Need to find a decent way of making sure it goes to the right person though. Anyone know of a family in need? Got a Q6600 ready for donation, we're thinking of building it around that.

Thoughts? Advice?


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 13, 2011)

im not sure what i can donate but i have some ddr2 ram lying around, if my friend doesn't come and take it, i will donate it

and i have a DVD writer too


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 13, 2011)

wtf has happened to spectrum, i need that damn CPU from him!


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 13, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> im not sure what i can donate but i have some ddr2 ram lying around, if my friend doesn't come and take it, i will donate it
> 
> and i have a DVD writer too



Lovely jubbly! Thanks man
Editing sig to reflect what we need...


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 13, 2011)

guys is £130 good for a Q9505??


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 13, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> guys is £130 good for a Q9505??



 One of a kind!!!
Q9550, nah it's too much, good if you're selling it for that though.
Sorry, scratch that, I though it was a typo, I never heard of a Q9505!

They're not much more than that brand new. Are you buying it new or second hand?


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 13, 2011)

im buying second hand, have to sell both my phones to buy a replacement cpu
nice list


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 13, 2011)

Gawd damn, I got a(nother) Q6600 G0 here if you want it (for cost price of course)? Or is Q6xxx no go?


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 13, 2011)

i'd donate something but the only thing i have are some really cheap psu's (you could probably buy them for less then it would cost me to post them to you) and the worlds ugliest case, oh and a pentium 4 if you want it

you'd probably get a lot of support if you gave this build its own thread


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 13, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Gawd damn, I got a(nother) Q6600 G0 here if you want it (for cost price of course)? Or is Q6xxx no go?



i can rip another Q6600 out of my brother's machine. im looking for a slight upgrade if possible + that one is going to a good cause! 

but for second hand is that a decent price?


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 13, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i'd donate something but the only thing i have are some really cheap psu's (you could probably buy them for less then it would cost me to post them to you) and the worlds ugliest case, oh and a pentium 4 if you want it
> 
> you'd probably get a lot of support if you gave this build its own thread



Cheers man, yea might have to get it's own thread, gonna try and gather everything discreetly first, then donate it publicly. But yea, if we can't get everything donated then it'll get it's own thread.



Bo$$ said:


> i can rip another Q6600 out of my brother's machine. im looking for a slight upgrade if possible + that one is going to a good cause!
> 
> but for second hand is that a decent price?



Na, it's not the donated one, I got 2 Q6600's here and another on it's way soon.

Probably is an OK price, cheapest I can find new is £168


----------



## razaron (Apr 13, 2011)

So how much revision have the younguns here done?


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 13, 2011)

6 hours today.... all maths
its amazing how much you can get done from 7:00 AM in the morning


----------



## Millennium (Apr 13, 2011)

Revision is for sissies  

No seriously, get your subjects down to 4-5 pages of bare bones notes each, much easier to revise on the day of the exam. Sounds hard but if you summarise your summary notes it can be done (even for A levels!). Helped me out a lot took a while but confidence was much better after.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 13, 2011)

thats what i do, maths is an exception that needs practise


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 13, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Revision is for sissies
> 
> No seriously, get your subjects down to 4-5 pages of bare bones notes each, much easier to revise on the day of the exam. Sounds hard but if you summarise your summary notes it can be done (even for A levels!). Helped me out a lot took a while but confidence was much better after.



Try that in Uni and prepare to get roflstomped by the exam


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2011)

I was never that great at maths.... Hell i was never great in any subject unless something in it caught fire or exploded. but unfortunately, daddy always thought playing with fire was dangerous so i never got a science kit for my birthday.

fire?? dangerous??? Its all hearsay i tell you. fire wouldnt even hurt a bug.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 13, 2011)

anyone got an HTC desire Z which they may want to trade+cash??


----------



## razaron (Apr 13, 2011)

I've been watching Star Trek. Lots and lots of Star Trek.:shadedshu
I try so hard to revise yet I can never bring myself to revise. I suck.



Millennium said:


> Revision is for sissies
> 
> No seriously, get your subjects down to 4-5 pages of bare bones notes each, much easier to revise on the day of the exam. Sounds hard but if you summarise your summary notes it can be done (even for A levels!). Helped me out a lot took a while but confidence was much better after.



That only works if you have an average or better memory. I once forgot the word spoon in two languages. So I doubt that would work with me.


----------



## gumpty (Apr 13, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Cheers man, yea might have to get it's own thread, gonna try and gather everything discreetly first, then donate it publicly. But yea, if we can't get everything donated then it'll get it's own thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Na, it's not the donated one, I got 2 Q6600's here and another on it's way soon.



Ha ha it seems like everyone has an old Q6600 in a box under the bed! I have one here too if you want it!

I also have a couple of decent power supplies, will get details tomorrow afternoon if I remember. Also I have plenty of DDR2 RAM floating around here too.

Also HDDs. Plenty of them around here.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 13, 2011)

gumpty said:


> Ha ha it seems like everyone has an old Q6600 in a box under the bed! I have one here too if you want it!
> I also have a couple of decent power supplies, will get details tomorrow afternoon if I remember. Also I have plenty of DDR2 RAM floating around here too.
> Also HDDs. Plenty of them around here.



Sweet, I seem to always be in the market for stuff recently; if you PM me a list of stuffs you got that would be gumptastic  cheers man


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 13, 2011)

I can get on with the daily work but exams i forget a lot. Its because i have a terrible selective memory, for example forcing myself to memorise never works for me and i remember things more by chance. The case for me anyway is that i tend to understand the material quite easily but never retain it.

I feel that if you have a great memory you will do great in education, even if you don't necessarily understand to a certain extent you will still remember what to do or what it was either way.

Im not good at explaining things i have AS btw.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 13, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I can get on with the daily work but exams i forget a lot. Its because i have a terrible selective memory, for example forcing myself to memorise never works for me and i remember things more by chance. The case for me anyway is that i tend to understand the material quite easily but never retain it.
> 
> I feel that if you have a great memory you will do great in education, even if you don't necessarily understand to a certain extent you will still remember what to do or what it was either way.
> 
> Im not good at explaining things i have AS btw.



I have a poor memory but extremely high intelligence, i often fail in exams....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> I have a poor memory but extremely high intelligence, i often fail in exams....



I tend to have a crap short term memory. but GREAT long term memory. Im good at remembering names and faces even though I havent seen or spoke to them in 20 odd years. I still remember all the names of my high school mates and teachers off the top of my head.

Some times Id struggle to put a sentence together. Id be talking to someone, try to describe an item or something then forget 1 critical word -- and these things are everyday words not something easy to forget. 

but thats just me.

but its good because it means if you stab me in the back, I will get my revenge however long it takes


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 13, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but its good because it means if you stab me in the back, I will get my revenge however long it takes



i will make sure not to cross you then, as you live quite close to me!


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 13, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> i will make sure not to cross you then, as you live quite close to me!



Don't worry, if you stab him deep enough (South London style) you will not need to be bothered about him stabbing you back


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 13, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but thats just me.



nah not just you m8

i know where i get that from though dude im quitting smoking soon tho


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Don't worry, if you stab him deep enough (South London style) you will not need to be bothered about him stabbing you back



Depends if he can get close enough to stab me


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 13, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Depends if he can get close enough to stab me
> 
> http://images2.memegenerator.net/Im...ung-fu.jpg?imageSize=Medium&generatorName=Neo



Hmm, iirc you are a bit big for an Asian, perhaps we need to change our tactics a bit *goes back to the drawing board* *rings up IRA to see whether they can spare some guns*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Hmm, iirc you are a bit big for an Asian, perhaps we need to change our tactics a bit *goes back to the drawing board* *rings up IRA to see whether they can spare some guns*



HEY!!!

fuck you!!

Sammo Hung is big but that brother can still move!!


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 14, 2011)

you wont be laughing when me and mah ninja home boyz be messin you up bitch!





trust me this mofo is insane


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 14, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> you wont be laughing when me and mah ninja home boyz be messin you up bitch!
> http://www.ninjafix.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/iga-ninja-festival.jpg
> 
> trust me this mofo is insane
> http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/124/l_c01271e2a0cc460088e5371ec9624999.jpg



I see ya ninja homeboys, And i raise you a N*gger -- straight from the streets of Tot'nam






each one of these watermelon junkies will pound your ninjas into the ground!


------
No offence intended to any black people readin my post


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm sure Japan wouldn't mind me borrowing there RX-78-2 Gundam...


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.carphonewarehouse.com/buy/SAMSUNG-GALAXY-S-T184N-FCON

SGS for £18pm, so tempted


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 14, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I'm sure Japan wouldn't mind me borrowing there RX-78-2 Gundam...
> http://www.geekologie.com/2009/06/10/gundam.jpg



jokes on you because that particular RX series doesnt have proper moving joints/parts yet. I think it can just about turn its head and stuff, but im not too sure about walking. so yeah -- you go ahead and sit in there while i line up the crosshairs on my RPG


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 14, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> http://www.carphonewarehouse.com/buy/SAMSUNG-GALAXY-S-T184N-FCON
> 
> SGS for £18pm, so tempted



phones are overated. Get a communication chip planted in your head!!


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> phones are overated. Get a communication chip planted in your head!!



Sorry, I don't want to crack my skull every other year to get the newest communication chip reimplanted.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 14, 2011)

you wouldnt need to if you were fully bionic like Motoko (go go ghost in the shell reference)


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello Moto...


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 14, 2011)

anyone living in harlow?????????????????????????
I REALLY NEED TO BUY SOMETHING FROM THE COMPUTER EXCHANGE THERE!


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 14, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> anyone living in harlow?????????????????????????
> I REALLY NEED TO BUY SOMETHING FROM THE COMPUTER EXCHANGE THERE!



Whas it it you want man, I'll use my discount for you as well.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 14, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Whas it it you want man, I'll use my discount for you as well.



i will explain via PM


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> jokes on you because that particular RX series doesnt have proper moving joints/parts yet. I think it can just about turn its head and stuff, but im not too sure about walking. so yeah -- you go ahead and sit in there while i line up the crosshairs on my RPG



Well i'll be having a VF-1 for back up don't worry.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I tend to have a crap short term memory. but GREAT long term memory. Im good at remembering names and faces even though I havent seen or spoke to them in 20 odd years. I still remember all the names of my high school mates and teachers off the top of my head.
> 
> Some times Id struggle to put a sentence together. Id be talking to someone, try to describe an item or something then forget 1 critical word -- and these things are everyday words not something easy to forget.



Lol, hi I'm your twin.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 16, 2011)

Many many thanks to qubit; he's kindly donated a legit licence key for Win7 Home Premium x64 for the MKMods Donation rig 
sig updated...


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 16, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Many many thanks to qubit; he's kindly donated a legit licence key for Win7 Home Premium x64 for the MKMods Donation rig
> sig updated...



I feel so left out

The only parts i have at the moment
8400gs that artifacts when the drivers are installed
a working nvidia fx 5200
The worlds ugliest case
Some DDR ram
Anything that can be salvaged from a dead laptop
Loads of keyboards and some mice
A wireless router
Some wheels from a chair
I have a 550w psu but its unbranded and only has 20a on the 12v so it probably wouldn't power whatever your building
none of these would really help you at all unfortunately


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 16, 2011)

Don't worry about being left out, I don't even have any hardware that I don't use currently. Laptop based system ftl :/


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 16, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Don't worry about being left out, I don't even have any hardware that I don't use currently. Laptop based system ftl :/



i'd buy a laptop but they have such bad graphics, and sometimes it doesn't even make sense, we have a HP laptop that has integrated intel (it has an i series processor) and so struggles with minesweeper but then the netbook that we bought because it was the cheapest dual core (around £200 i think) and that plays quite a few games reasonably well thanks too the low resolution

Have you people seen this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6o6oAkH4Rg&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_497504
One day Darth Vader had a wizard idea to make a pimp'd out space ball.

Anyone notice how this happens to be the best thread of any forum, people can discuss whatever they want but it keeps the trolls out


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 16, 2011)

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/156-...-r5870-1gb-dvdrw-wifi-n-btooth-webcam-w7hp-64

As long as you are willing to pay some money, its not bad.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Loads of keyboards and some mice



There you go! Are any of the mice lasers?


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 16, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> There you go! Are any of the mice lasers?



No, their all really cheap ones, the keyboard i can see at the moment is a dell, the mice are all sorts, one is a wireless, but one looks like a car (tvr tuscan)

i'm sorry but we recycle everything in our house (we've got a computer made of spare parts we didn't need from others and one of my monitors is a tv screen that got replaced) and we only buy new things if the old one breaks (apart from my computer, that gets upgraded when i can't play games) thats why the stereo is from the late 60's/early 70's


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 16, 2011)

Lost one of my gaming buddies to the big C on Friday morning.



He'll be missed by all that had the honour of knowing him. F'ing great guy.

R.I.P. Chris.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> No, their all really cheap ones, the keyboard i can see at the moment is a dell, the mice are all sorts, one is a wireless, but one looks like a car (tvr tuscan)



Dell keyboard sounds good, and the wireless mouse or the the TVR mouse would be a fit donation. Want me to chalk it up and edit my sig?



cheesy999 said:


> i'm sorry but we recycle everything in our house (we've got a computer made of spare parts we didn't need from others and one of my monitors is a tv screen that got replaced) and we only buy new things if the old one breaks (apart from my computer, that gets upgraded when i can't play games) thats why the stereo is from the late 60's/early 70's



Me, my mrs, my whole family's the same  I come from a large Gypsy family (I'm the eldest of my Dad's sons (but not the eldest of my siblings) so I should have been called Benny...). As you can imagine, hoarding and "making something from nothing" are in my blood! SuperMechanics FTW  



InnocentCriminal said:


> Lost one of my gaming buddies to the big C on Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Nooooo, not Chris Hillier? or CHiLLER (online handle)?

Either way, R.I.P. Chris, I'ma blaze one up now for you...


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 16, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Dell keyboard sounds good, and the wireless mouse or the the TVR mouse would be a fit donation. Want me to chalk it up and edit my sig?



not just yet, they technically belong to my family so i might not be able to donate them, depends if i can convince them its worth the postage, i think i might be able to get you the mouse but its not 100%, so don't add me just yet, i was just listing the parts i could see as i looked around the room but i should be able to find something if you don't mind waiting a while

judging from the way people donated to get cp's internet up if you start a donation page for this you might be able to get most of the parts and some money to buy anytihng you don't get


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 16, 2011)

what router you got there? my one is dying and sky are charging me £35 to get another one!


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 16, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> what router you got there? my one is dying and sky are charging me £35 to get another one!



Its an old D-Link dsl-904, we don't use it as we moved to sky and it dosn't work with our connection anymore (seriously - its from about 2004)

this could help you though - TP-Link Wireless-G ADSL Modem Router - GREAT PRICE...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 16, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Nooooo, not Chris Hillier? or CHiLLER (online handle)?
> 
> Either way, R.I.P. Chris, I'ma blaze one up now for you...



Nah, a Scottish lad named Chris Lake - 25 years old - Lymphoma sufferer for a year. I honestly thought he was going to beat it.

A lot of respect for that guy.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 16, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/156-...-r5870-1gb-dvdrw-wifi-n-btooth-webcam-w7hp-64
> 
> As long as you are willing to pay some money, its not bad.



Well a 5650 would do nicely for a budget gaming,play your L4D etc.:
http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/Toshiba_Satellite_L650D-15G_1073942.html


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 16, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well a 5650 would do nicely for a budget gaming,play your L4D etc.:
> http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/Toshiba_Satellite_L650D-15G_1073942.html



I can game quite a bit with mine, but I want moar!!!! Money, why don't I have some?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 16, 2011)

Lol same here four,same here. I want that lappy,mine is getting quite bad now for just idling  it gets loud and hot fast,probably because its a IGP and only have 1 ventilation lol. But then again probably because when i take it over to my GF and watch films on her bed the vent gets block most of time from her covers..Damn,i like my HP aswell,simple design but poor cooling solution,audio quality is great and in terms of performance,it can play L4D at low/medium settings and it can play CSS on medium too lol.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 16, 2011)

Lol, you have your proper rig, I don't :'( 

My main complaint with my rig is actually not game related, its work related . Yes, I got annoyed because everytime I have to run my iterations. I can actually walk to the lab, run it on the i7 860's they have, and still be faster than if I run it on my laptop  Sucks to be a poor student :/


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 16, 2011)

Aren't you a international student though?? Having a laptop is perfectly fine for it =p wait till you get back and buy yourself a lenevo gaming laptop or something for cheap lmao,or build yourself a gaming desktop.

Only reason i got a proper rig because i didn't fall into wanting a laptop back in the day and stood with desktop. Or i would be like all my chinese friends these days using laptop and my brother.
My cousin was same but saw the light and build his own desktop because he wants power to play games.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 16, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Aren't you a international student though?? Having a laptop is perfectly fine for it =p wait till you get back and buy yourself a lenevo gaming laptop or something for cheap lmao,or build yourself a gaming desktop.



Yes, I am indeed a leech from the East, hogging up your state benefits <-- BNP said that. Laptop is a perfectly sensible idea, but a more powerful one would be better  

I wanted to build myself a proper rig here, but due to logistical issues (lightest mATX weighs over 10kgs) over summer holidays it never materialised  Guess I am stuck with this laptop for the rest of my uni life.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2011)

this is the UK....who here with the exception of Tatty isnt a international student?  the more the merrier I say. We especially need more Western European girls students. long black hair. baby blue eyes and a Czech/polish/russian accents are pretty hot!! they can have my passport anyday


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Yes, I am indeed a leech from the East, hogging up your state benefits <-- BNP said that. Laptop is a perfectly sensible idea, but a more powerful one would be better
> 
> I wanted to build myself a proper rig here, but due to logistical issues (lightest mATX weighs over 10kgs) over summer holidays it never materialised  Guess I am stuck with this laptop for the rest of my uni life.



get a 4-5kg gaming/desktop replacement laptop you pussy!! I regularly take my 3.2Kg laptop & 2ltrs of water with me for jogs/long walks because It makes good exercise.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 16, 2011)

M11x is also a good option


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> M11x is also a good option



the M11x is a good option, so long as it doesnt come with one of intels ULV processors like it the first one.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 16, 2011)

Oi, I'm not an international student! Admittedly I'm not even a student for next year because I'm doing an industrial placement over my gap year (scary thought moving 300 miles from home when I still don't know how to cook and have 3 months to teach myself and revise for A-levels!).
FreedomEclipse, why not just take extra water rather than the probably fairly expensive laptop? If it's due to the way the weight's distributed you could surely get a roll top dry bag and fill that?


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> get a 4-5kg gaming/desktop replacement laptop you pussy!! I regularly take my 3.2Kg laptop & 2ltrs of water with me for jogs/long walks because It makes good exercise.



Was planning to get one of those, but then my old laptop died at a bad time (reason why I came to TPU) and I didn't have the required moneyz. So, right now I am stuck with this laptop (suggested by Kuro here), which was a perfectly good buy until upgradititis kicked in.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> this is the UK....who here with the exception of Tatty isnt a international student?  the more the merrier I say. We especially need more Western European girls students. long black hair. baby blue eyes and a Czech/polish/russian accents are pretty hot!! they can have my passport anyday



You hamsup lo.
What we need is less racism in this damn country not more people speaking their own language,thinking if their chatting shit about someone,or better yet inform some of those parents who leaves their children to grow up as a ghetto dickhead and tell them to not be a moron.
@fourstaff it is still a decent laptop for how much you pay for it, i would of got that myself if it was available still,but look at today jeez you can get a lappy with 5650m for £500 and you can play games like L4D,Blackops,battlefield etc etc in decent settings.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 16, 2011)

crazy pyro said:


> Oi, I'm not an international student! Admittedly I'm not even a student for next year because I'm doing an industrial placement over my gap year (scary thought moving 300 miles from home when I still don't know how to cook and have 3 months to teach myself and revise for A-levels!).
> FreedomEclipse, why not just take extra water rather than the probably fairly expensive laptop? If it's due to the way the weight's distributed you could surely get a roll top dry bag and fill that?



Don't be a prat, home is over 13,000km away from me. Nice to hear that you are doing a gap year though, that option was not available for me (due to various reasons including signing a Faustian pact with my king).

@ Kuro, yes, it was a very good buy, and still is. If its not for you I will be rocking suffering in a netbook.


----------



## human_error (Apr 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> this is the UK....who here with the exception of Tatty isnt a international student?  the more the merrier I say. We especially need more Western European girls students. long black hair. baby blue eyes and a Czech/polish/russian accents are pretty hot!! they can have my passport anyday



I'm not international 

In fact I'm not even a student anymore - I'm a part of the workforce 

Oh an the norwegians and swedes are the best european girls  Icelandic girls are also nice, but they aren't tecnically part of europe (yet).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> You hamsup lo.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 16, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Don't be a prat, home is over 13,000km away from me. Nice to hear that you are doing a gap year though, that option was not available for me (due to various reasons including signing a Faustian pact with my king).



Sorry man, I didn't mean any offence! I was just trying to make a light hearted comment and start posting in the thread more again.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 16, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Don't be a prat, home is over 13,000km away from me. Nice to hear that you are doing a gap year though, that option was not available for me (due to various reasons including signing a Faustian pact with my king).
> 
> @ Kuro, yes, it was a very good buy, and still is. If its not for you I will be rocking suffering in a netbook.



Netbook would of been crap to use,specially for uni use since you be stareing quite hard into screen to look at things your doing like making a essay or something,and i saw the promotion for the Asus when i bought my 5750,they gave me a promotional leaflet with their christmas deals.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2011)

human_error said:


> Icelandic girls are also nice, but they aren't tecnically part of europe (yet).



we must set up a task force post haste and invade iceland and drag them into the EU where they can become our bitches in more then one way!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 16, 2011)

Why not Latins or mixed race.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Netbook would of been crap to use,specially for uni use since you be stareing quite hard into screen to look at things your doing



thats alright, he wears glasses anyway


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 16, 2011)

crazy pyro said:


> Sorry man, I didn't mean any offence! I was just trying to make a light hearted comment and start posting in the thread more again.



Didn't mean to offend you either  This is the best place to be in when internets is a bit slow 



kurosagi01 said:


> Netbook would of been crap to use,specially for uni use since you be stareing quite hard into screen to look at things your doing like making a essay or something.



I would have done more studying if I got a netbook. Just saying


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Why not Latins or mixed race.



Because we dont want to get into a fight we cant win!!  (GO U.S.A!!!!!!)


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Because we dont want to get into a fight we cant win!!  (GO U.S.A!!!!!!)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 16, 2011)

Lol i wouldn't id be dieing to chuck the netbook away from the tiny screen.
@Freedom Well i would like to see a variety,specially a mixed race girl that is mixed with european and asian blood.*cough Misa Campo*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> @Freedom Well i would like to see a variety,specially a mixed race girl that is mixed with european and asian blood.*cough Misa Campo*



Ok........we will make an exception for mixed race...so long as we get to clone Misa Campo


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thats alright, he wears glasses anyway


----------



## Broom2455 (Apr 16, 2011)

Lol at all you students - I'm 41 and in a full time job


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 16, 2011)

I would like that lol,if she goes to a club in UK i am there just to check her out.
But i would love to see some korean girls too.
@broom i wish i was in my 20-30s so i can drive sports car for low insurance. >_> by time i get to that stage prob won't be anymore cars.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ok........we will make an exception for mixed race...so long as we get to clone Misa Campo



no no no, we can make an exception for Misa Campo ONLY!


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 16, 2011)

BTW anyone using FF4?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> no no no, we can make an exception for Misa Campo ONLY!



youre the boss!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 16, 2011)

@Boss i like your thinking,but i want see leah dizon aswell!


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 16, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I would like that lol,if she goes to a club in UK i am there just to check her out.
> But i would love to see some korean girls too.



For a moment there I thought that you were talking about the old woman in the demotivational above .


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 16, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> @Boss i like your thinking,but i want see leah dizon aswell!



make a list for me guys, i can talk to Ian Foot for you guys


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 16, 2011)

LOL crazy of course not haha. =p Well anyone would like to go to the dutch land and look for some big boobies or a dutch/asian mixed race girls..


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 16, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> LOL crazy of course not haha. =p Well anyone would like to go to the dutch land and look for some big boobies or a dutch/asian mixed race girls..



I'll be your wingman


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 16, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> make a list for me guys, i can talk to Ian Foot for you guys



Make sure that one of them brings an up to date atlas so that they can all prove that their respective countries exist!


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 16, 2011)

Reductio ad porn following its course, I think its time for me to make my retreat.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 16, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Reductio ad porn following its course, I think its time for me to make my retreat.



whats wrong, dont sway that way?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 16, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> I'll be your wingman



Haha awesome that be funny. 
I got a dutch friend aswell and he keeps going on about how all girls he knows have big boobies.
So...guys want see big boobies?? Check out the Netherlands.
@four don't be pussy we asian men should go out and take some white girls away from them white boys as they seem to take our asian girls away.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Haha awesome that be funny.
> I got a dutch friend aswell and he keeps going on about how all girls he knows have big boobies.
> So...guys want see big boobies?? Check out the Netherlands.
> @four don't be pussy we asian men should go out and take some white girls away from them white boys as they seem to take our asian girls away.



but i thought Asian/White girls prefferd black guys?


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 16, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> @four don't be pussy we asian men should go out and take some white girls away from them white boys as they seem to take our asian girls away.



I study in the Soviet College of Science, Technology and Medicine, also known to the public as Imperial College London. You need a quite a few beers to start to admire the average non-Asian girl here. And yes, my (elder) sister is seeing this British gentleman, should I kill him?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> should I kill him?



Im taking advance payments, half now. half when the job is done. Depending on how you want it to happen, that costs extra.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 16, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I study in the Soviet College of Science, Technology and Medicine, also known to the public as Imperial College London. You need a quite a few beers to start to admire the average non-Asian girl here. And yes, my (elder) sister is seeing this British gentleman, should I kill him?



Do it!

Btw, i signed up for some hayfever study at imperial hopefully thaty wont kill me!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but i thought Asian/White girls prefferd black guys?


Well i wonder why,would it be stereotypically they have a big fat pen*s?? We all know girls will just take a dick or pussy as long as they have one,unless your big fat obesity man/woman that hasn't got any of those because their big round belly blocking it.
Then sure lol.


Fourstaff said:


> I study in the Soviet College of Science, Technology and Medicine, also known to the public as Imperial College London. You need a quite a few beers to start to admire the average non-Asian girl here. And yes, my (elder) sister is seeing this British gentleman, should I kill him?



Lol perhaps show him the asian way and make him turn away from the next asian woman.
Lucky for you my parents don't approve me going out with other ethics unless their chinese which is unfair for me,they chat shit every time to point they would abandon their own child for dating other ethics.
Seems parents allow their asian daughters to go out with other race but why not the boy...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2011)

My parents arent too fussed who i go out with, but then why should they be?? I Prefer to keep my own business private.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 16, 2011)

Nah, I know that guy quite well and he is a very nice fella. Them feeding me once a week is good too. Also, his previous girlfriend(s?) have all been Chinese anyway.

When I came here (to UK), my mother implied that if I got a girl pregnant, she wouldn't care less. I wonder if its a sign that she views me as an adult or she thinks I have a zero chance of having a girlfriend.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 16, 2011)

Exactly,but seriously my parents don't approve it at all,not even my white friends allowed in house because they think they steal something in house.
Call them gwai jay and gwai moi,they say i got no manners...Who the fuck they calling no manners when they call my own friends them words. I was born and lived in a country with other ethics so what do they expect me do,go to every town look for chinese girl??
@four Or it could be your mum is trying test you.
Seems all girls these days only go for those guys who are slim and muscly these days or guys with a potato,butt face chavs.
My parents view me as a child because i don't know how to clean(vacuuming house,clean clothes) and cook for myself.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Nah, I know that guy quite well and he is a very nice fella. Them feeding me once a week is good too. Also, his previous girlfriend(s?) have all been Chinese anyway.
> 
> When I came here (to UK), my mother implied that if I got a girl pregnant, she wouldn't care less. I wonder if its a sign that she views me as an adult or she thinks I have a zero chance of having a girlfriend.



Id go with the Zero chance option.....Its alot easier to get a girl back in Hong kong, as there seems to be more girls then boys being born.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> My parents view me as a child because i don't know how to clean(vacuuming house,clean clothes) and cook for myself.



I can do all those things.....but mine still treat me like a child so go figure


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 16, 2011)

Or it could be fact lot of white girls just aren't attracted to us asians.  Guess we have to go with those geeky,chubby ones.
I can easily clean house and wash my own clothes but why should i do it when my parents do it,and they won't let me cook because they think i'd leave gas on,so why moan about me to not know how cook if you don't let me use your shitty cookery equipment.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 16, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> why should i do it when my parents do it



Damn, you have a convenient life. I wish I have that luxury


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> they won't let me cook because they think i'd leave gas on,so why moan about me to not know how cook if you don't let me use your shitty cookery equipment.






Man, youre starting to remind me of some animated spider on some show bitching about losing a leg and not being able to catch flys (or fish -- as it was a fishing spider)

I dont mean that in an insulting way of course. I'l try dig up the video on youtube


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Man, youre starting to remind me of some animated spider on some show bitching about losing a leg and not being able to catch flys (or fish -- as it was a fishing spider)
> 
> I dont mean that in an insulting way of course. I'l try dig up the video on youtube



Can't eat instant noodles everyday, I feel like shit if I do. And I am a prat when I am under stress (ie now, exams are 1 month away and I know jack).

TPU is not helping me study! Why do you guys have to be so nice?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Can't eat instant noodles everyday, I feel like shit if I do. And I am a prat when I am under stress (ie now, exams are 1 month away and I know jack).
> 
> TPU is not helping me study! Why do you guys have to be so nice?



I meant Kuro -- not you!


----------



## KieX (Apr 16, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I can easily clean house and wash my own clothes but why should i do it when my parents do it



In Spain we got a saying that translates "Live off your parents until you're old enough to live off your children".


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 16, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Damn, you have a convenient life. I wish I have that luxury


I wish i don't live in such luxury dude i honestly don't,i don't deserve the stuff i have right now if i am honest.


FreedomEclipse said:


> Man, youre starting to remind me of some animated spider on some show bitching about losing a leg and not being able to catch flys (or fish -- as it was a fishing spider)
> 
> I dont mean that in an insulting way of course. I'l try dig up the video on youtube


Dude i don't give a shit what my parents think about not approving it lol,i am going out with a white girl atm without them knowing.


Fourstaff said:


> Can't eat instant noodles everyday, I feel like shit if I do. And I am a prat when I am under stress (ie now, exams are 1 month away and I know jack).
> 
> TPU is not helping me study! Why do you guys have to be so nice?



Dude i am feeling the same with A's Law no matter how many times i look through my notes it won't go in my head.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I wish i don't live in such luxury dude i honestly don't,i don't deserve the stuff i have right now if i am honest.
> 
> Dude i don't give a shit what my parents think about not approving it lol,i am going out with a white girl atm without them knowing.
> 
> ...



I went out with a black girl with out them knowing....she was hawt!!


though that was quite a while back I must add


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2011)

In my current state -- I dont like anyone and no-one likes me. win win situation


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm not attracted to black girl,maybe because they anger me too much,specially the chavy ones that like to insult my parents,and those that chat shit and acting like their the boss.
But i got nothing against black people,their just not within my taste neither are Indians.

I like how the current conversation is just involving us chinese people complaining and shit,sorry guys.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I meant Kuro -- not you!



Then say so  No need to make me feel bad 

Kuro, its fine to hate your parents right now, but when you move out on your own and have to do things by yourself, you will start to appreciate the amount of work they put in (they are used to it, but that is not the point). At the end of the day, as long as you don't screw up your life majorly, most parents are happy (if a bit disappointed his son didn't get PhD blablabla).

@kuro, its time to rename this club into Chinese social space  Lets invite Zubasa and co too


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2011)

Nah, the black chick i was dating wasnt chavy at all. she was nice. but a little bit flakey and thats kinda why we broke up after 3 months.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 16, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Then say so  No need to make me feel bad
> 
> Kuro, its fine to hate your parents right now, but when you move out on your own and have to do things by yourself, you will start to appreciate the amount of work they put in (they are used to it, but that is not the point). At the end of the day, as long as you don't screw up your life majorly, most parents are happy (if a bit disappointed his son didn't get PhD blablabla).
> 
> @kuro, its time to rename this club into Chinese social space  Lets invite Zubasa and co too



Yeah i know and i do appreciate the stuff they have done for me but i don't appreciate the fact their not approving me or my brother in a relationships unless they are chinese.
And maybe we should rename it haha.


FreedomEclipse said:


> Nah, the chick i was dating wasnt chavy at all. she was nice. but a little bit flakey and thats kinda why we broke up after 3 months.



Lol sounds good freedom.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 16, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Yeah i know and i do appreciate the stuff they have done for me but i don't appreciate the fact their not approving me or my brother in a relationships unless they are chinese.



They just don't want to lose their cute boys to foreign strangers


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 16, 2011)

Lol more like arrogant boy who leaves his hair long and say thats chavy?? Nah they just don't want to try out some white girl panties.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 16, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lol more like arrogant boy who leaves his hair long and say thats chavy?? Nah they just don't want to try out some white girl panties.



Not too sure about that train of thought, but I am pretty sure they can't care less if some white girl's panties is in Freedom's hands.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lol sounds good freedom.



I kinda miss her a little tbh. she was one of the better girls i dated but it kinda ended badly between me and her, we both got a little upset then we didnt speak ever again, until something tragic happend and i was asked to contact her and pass a message onto her. She tried to get things between me n her rolling again, but I think I already decided that i didnt want anything to do with her.... 

She had a nice body though  I swear she was a runner or something for her school!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 16, 2011)

blah enough of relationship conversations,i'm bored of it already..So whos excited about the amazing day off because of royal wedding. Anyone wanna bet something funny might happen or a disaster occur.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 16, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> blah enough of relationship conversations,i'm bored of it already..So whos excited about the amazing day off because of royal wedding. Anyone wanna bet something funny might happen or a disaster occur.



I am getting the day off regardless, so I can't give a shit. Poor Kate, she is matched up to a balding prince, sounds just like the horror arranged marriage to me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2011)

Im going to the wedding.....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2011)

.....Dressed as a clown


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2011)

Id go in looking like Blade but somehow i dont think id make it past security


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im going to the wedding.....



What did you do to deserve that


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 16, 2011)

tigger said:


> Boss gets bacon, pig gets to sqeeeeeaaal piggggy
> 
> I'd like to give up smoking but i smoke greenish cigs so.............




haha why would you want to stop? get rid of the tobacco, just enjoy the herb


----------



## qubit (Apr 16, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Lost one of my gaming buddies to the big C on Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





InnocentCriminal said:


> Nah, a Scottish lad named Chris Lake - 25 years old - Lymphoma sufferer for a year. I honestly thought he was going to beat it.
> 
> A lot of respect for that guy.



Hey, I'm really sorry for your loss, dude.  I've lost a few people now, some quite recently too and know how it feels. It's that empty zone now, isn't it?


----------



## razaron (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm quite bad with death now. My grandmother whom lived with us since I was 2 died last month and the first thing i thought when I found out was "What would a normal person do in this situation?". 
It's as if I've evolved into a Vulcan. I completely suck at this whole "human" thing.


----------



## qubit (Apr 16, 2011)

razaron said:


> I'm quite bad with death now. My grandmother whom lived with us since I was 2 died last month and the first thing i thought when I found out was "What would a normal person do in this situation?".
> It's as if I've evolved into a Vulcan. I completely suck at this whole "human" thing.



Does that mean you didn't feel any strong emotions? Might be better this way, or it can damage you severely.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2011)

razaron said:


> I'm quite bad with death now. My grandmother whom lived with us since I was 2 died last month and the first thing i though when I found out was "What would a normal person do in this situation?".



Crying would be a good start.

I didnt meet my grandfather until I was 8years old and even then I only got to see him like once every 4-5years when i was able to go and visit. Just because I met him less then 5 times in my life doesnt mean his passing was any less painful. 

I hardly new the man but he was family


----------



## razaron (Apr 16, 2011)

I completely lack strong emotions. So I don't feel the slightest bit like crying. At least I cried a bit when my dad died (cancer seems quite common) but even that was only a bit (manly one-tear-down-left-cheek kind of crying) one night and when I saw my grandmother crying. 

Now to show off my superiority to you petty humans. I'm supposed/used to have anger problems but that seems to have been replaced with an on-off switch for quasi adrenaline rushes. And being the weak person I am they help immensely when moving heavy things.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2011)

razaron said:


> I'm supposed/used to have anger problems but that seems to have been replaced with an on-off switch for quasi adrenaline rushes. And being the weak person I am they help immensely when moving heavy things.









the darkside is strong with this one....


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 16, 2011)

People dying i guess its just circle of life and that. Most people are sycophants so they make funerals about themselves/making people feel better. A funeral is a place to just remember the person that died, good or bad it doesnt matter. Feel whatever you want to feel because only you know the experiences you've had. Missing a person is natural too as long as its not for selfish reasons.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2011)

how can you miss someone and be selfish at the same time??? I thought selfish people only thought about themselves. Unless youre thinking about the person that did all your house cleaning and moaning like a bitch because he/she passed away suddenly leaving you in the shit with a messy house and yellow pages looking for a new cleaner?


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 16, 2011)

KieX said:


> In Spain we got a saying that translates "Live off your parents until you're old enough to live off your children".



thats a good one actually


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> thats a good one actually



Pitty for my dad -- when the time comes for me (and my sister) to leave home for good. we're both going to vanish off the face of each others worlds. shame he doesnt quite know it yet. but he had it coming.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 17, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Nah, a Scottish lad named Chris Lake - 25 years old - Lymphoma sufferer for a year. I honestly thought he was going to beat it.
> 
> A lot of respect for that guy.



Sh*t man, that's what I got, Lymphoma (on the left side of my abdomen - you can see the lump and everything lol); I had 4 doctors, 3 nurses, 2 sonar scans and a partridge in a bla bla, and the guy who actually found out what I've got was a paramedic at the Summer Solstice festival at Stonehenge. He put a stethoscope on my chest and back and could tell what I had just by hearing my breathing!!
I've had it checked countless times over the last 9 years, and it's never got bigger or changed or anything, so I cross my fingers whilst chalking myself as a lucky one.

On a lighter note, qubit has given some good input on the MKMods donation rig, I hope he doesn't mind me quoting him from a PM:


> I think a more worthy cause, is to *give it to someone who's got a debilitating physical and/or mental disability who can't work and is on benefit.* You know they'll appreciate it and will be unlikely to do something ungrateful like selling it.
> 
> I'll bet *calling up your council and talking to social services, could dig up a suitable recipient.* There's also lots of charities out there helping out these sorts of people, so perhaps they might be good to contact?
> 
> Finally, is there a thread for this topic on TPU yet? If not, would it be a good idea for yourself to start one? I'll then advertise it in my sig.



Unfortunately, because my TPU visits are few and far between at the moment, could someone else make the thread please, as I'll be unable to maintain/update it in a timely manner?

Oh, and FYI, *Israar* is the other brainchild behind this idea... he's contributed a ton of ideas to this project, and no doubt his name will end up in my sig in the very near future.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 17, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Shit man, that's what I got, Lymphoma (on the left side of my abdomen - you can see the lump and everything lol); I had 4 doctors, 3 nurses, 2 sonar scans and a partridge in a bla bla, and the guy who actually found out what I've got was a paramedic at the Summer Solstice festival at Stonehenge. He put a stethoscope on my chest and back and could tell what I had just by hearing my breathing!!
> I've had it checked countless times over the last 9 years, and it's never got bigger or changed or anything, so I cross my fingers whilst chalking myself as a lucky one.
> 
> On a lighter note, qubit has given some good input on the MKMods donation rig, I hope he doesn't mind me quoting him from a PM:
> ...



Sorry to hear about the lymphoma, i'll make the thread if you want as i'm on tpu everyday normally, just tell me what you want in the thread and i'll do my best to answer people's questions and keep track of who has what, i won't be able to do anything regarding the actual building of the rig however so all i'd be doing is organising


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Sorry to hear about the lymphoma, i'll make the thread if you want as i'm on tpu everyday normally, just tell me what you want in the thread and i'll do my best to answer people's questions and keep track of who has what, i won't be able to do anything regarding the actual building of the rig however so all i'd be doing is organising



Sweet, cheers man, it's good you can contribute  if someone who's good with words could write up a framework for the thread and PM it to cheesy pleasy, that'll get the ball rolling  I've gotta go out but I'll be back later.
Oh yea, there's a good chance Mark's (MKMods) Mum and Brother will spot the thread and pop by, so gotta remember to keep it nice 

*Previous ideas:*
we was talking about maybe doing a certificate, or a bit of artwork engraved on the side window that contains the usernames of the donaters or something like that?

just want to make sure all the donaters have a say in what happens, and we can all chuck ideas at eachother and see what we come up with.

Also, what I quoted from qubit 2 posts above...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2011)

I was gonna say that id throw in a hard drive of some sort. but after looking around, it seems im already given the spare one i had away for the price of a beer.....

Any sort of idea on what kind of a system we are putting together?


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Any sort of idea on what kind of a system we are putting together?



think its being made up as we get the parts, you can't really decide what your gonna do before you've got the parts, a better question would be if its going to be a standard build or modded into a custom build with flamethrowers on it etc and that'll be scaminatrix decision


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> think its being made up as we get the parts, you can't really decide what your gonna do before you've got the parts, a better question would be if its going to be a standard build or modded into a custom build with flamethrowers on it etc and that'll be scaminatrix decision



Yea, we'll just build it around what we get as we go along. Whether it has flamethowers or lazers, that's community decision  it would be nice if we knew who it's going to first, so we can build it for their needs. You never know, a Q6600 might be too much for the person it goes to; depending on their needs.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 17, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Yea, we'll just build it around what we get as we go along. Whether it has flamethowers or lazers, that's community decision  it would be nice if we knew who it's going to first, so we can build it for their needs. You never know, a Q6600 might be too much for the person it goes to; depending on their needs.



i'm sure we can find someone who's PC has melted or something.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> how can you miss someone and be selfish at the same time??? I thought selfish people only thought about themselves. Unless youre thinking about the person that did all your house cleaning and moaning like a bitch because he/she passed away suddenly leaving you in the shit with a messy house and yellow pages looking for a new cleaner?



I just hate when people start to turn others pain into their own, its pretty narcissistic. When you only care about someones death or someones anguish because you lose out on something is pretty selfish, someones dead and you can only think of yourself is pretty selfish. That is what i meant. Also could be litterally meaning to miss out of rides to work or housekeeping as you suggested.

I wonder if you could donate the rig to a charity of some sort rather than give it to a forum member?

EDIT: The problem with giving it to a forum member is that a lot of us have rigs already and then if its a full midi tower rig it will be a bitch to post/deliver. local places need computers too doesnt have to be sent to some other country if you do give it to some form of charity.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 17, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I hate when people start to turn others pain into their own, its pretty narcissistic. When you only care about someones death or someones anguish because you lose out on something is pretty selfish, someones dead and you can only think of yourself is pretty selfish. That is what i meant.
> 
> I wonder if you could donate the rig to a charity of some sort rather than give it to a forum member?



i don't think their are many charities that would know what to do with a rig,, we need to find a balance (we can't give it to someone for selfish reasons but we can't give it to someone who's just going to sell it on so they can get money)

i suggest it would be a forum member so we can trust them not to just sell it on for their own profit, at the end of the day there would be no point in building this if we gave it to someone and it ended up on ebay a week later, At the end of the day i'm sure MK Mods would want this rig to be placed somewhere where it would help people the most


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 17, 2011)

Hmmn i do understand because if its kept in the community you can at least keep in touch.

Sorry i forgot to use a quote i was replying to FreedomEclipse. The other part was just a suggestion. Giving a rig away isnt shelfish at all its pretty commendable.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i'm sure we can find someone who's PC has melted or something.
> 
> i think it would be nice if we made it a member of tpu though cause then we could keep track of it, maybe making it the build of misfortune, if something bad happens to a TPU member we can lend it out for a month or so until they have a chance to build their own again - having it as a sort of rescue service for any unlucky TPU members might be nice (if their house burns down or their PC gets stolen we give it to them for a while until they have the funds to build their own.



Firstly -- as a techie, I own and run about 3-4 machines. (I work on 2-3 systems when sitting at my desk) I think most techies have enough spare parts thrown under their bed to do a quick 30min build off, if not then most techies would definitely have more then 1 PC, and no one said it had to be in the same location as the other.

Secondly -- unless theres a UK TPU member with a car whose happy to drive a few hours to deliver the PC (I vote for Tatty & his Jaguar XF...) shipping fees Via Courier will be expensive, Even for a M-ATX system.

So its a good idea. but not a real great one.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 17, 2011)

Exactly what i was meaning Freedom, its a great idea but not very practical.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Firstly -- as a techie, I own and run about 3-4 machines. (I work on 2-3 systems when sitting at my desk) I think most techies have enough spare parts thrown under their bed to do a quick 30min build off, if not then most techies would definitely have more then 1 PC, and no one said it had to be in the same location as the other.
> 
> Secondly -- unless theres a UK TPU member with a car whose happy to drive a few hours to deliver the PC (I vote for Tatty & his Jaguar XF...) shipping fees Via Courier will be expensive, Even for a M-ATX system.
> 
> So its a good idea. but not a real great one.



those are some very good points you have made, but its also raised a valid point even if we just give it to one member, we are probably going to need someone to donate 'transport' eg money for Currier fee or even them driving it somewhere or else scaminatrix is gonna get stuck with a £60 bill from the royal mail whilst whoever we are giving it to has to wait 3 million years(average delivery time for royal mail according to red dwarf)

@keiran - one missed quote and the whole thread goes mental for 5 mins

also is it just me but the forum seem to be experiencing errors theirs no automatic updating and its labelling my own posts as 'by another user' i also can't log in if i use my phone


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry 

Could set the rig as a folder/cruncher or something, even untill at least you got somewhere to give it a home.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 17, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Could set the rig as a folder/cruncher or something



that could be a good idea, a dedicated WCG cruncher would seem better suited but only at this point as we don't know what gpu it will have


----------



## KieX (Apr 17, 2011)

Already PM'd Scam, got GPU and HDD covered.

I think the sensible thing is to look for someone locally that needs it. One option is to look at schools or local charities/non-profit organisations that help kids. I'm sure a small chat with a librarian or town hall person can point you in the right direction. 

Hell you could probably even go down to your local hospital and ask them if they know of any local centres that help children that could do with a computer.

I'll end up making a riddle typing, but guess what I'm really trying to say is that you don't need to look far to find someone in need. And knowing who/what this rig will go to/toward also helps in making it a purposeful venture.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2011)

Good, then its agreed that we all dig under Tattys house, build a small carpark/basement down there, Confenscate liberate tattys XF, mod it into This: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or This 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




then proceed to kidnap Tatty, stick him in the basement, get a cat and brainwash him into thinking his names Alfred, while we the elite team of techies phone up this dude
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Jason Statham) and offer him a job....

Questions anyone??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2011)

I love it when a plan comes together....


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 17, 2011)

KieX said:


> I think the sensible thing is to look for someone locally that needs it. One option is to look at schools or local charities/non-profit organisations that help kids. I'm sure a small chat with a librarian or town hall person can point you in the right direction.
> 
> Hell you could probably even go down to your local hospital and ask them if they know of any local centres that help children that could do with a computer.
> 
> I'll end up making a riddle typing, but guess what I'm really trying to say is that you don't need to look far to find someone in need. And knowing who/what this rig will go to/toward also helps in making it a purposeful venture.



could be an option but it would make the rig complete overkill for a school, the most intense things that happen in a school can be done on core 2's with integrated intel gfx, a hospital could probably do with it though, as the medical imaging they do is very intensive, (look at Nvidia saying hospitals are using cuda), the closed environment(nothing more then word processing and excel) means that schools and libraries would have no real use for the equipment we'd be giving them (so yes a hospital could be a really good idea or maybe a charity (one that does research and would need the computer, we don't want them to sell it as soon as they've got it)

@freedom - i still prefer the one from batman begins http://img218.imageshack.us/i/batmobile1bj5.jpg/ its less of a car, more of a tank but it could cause way more destruction then those other 2


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Questions anyone??



Can we get his daughters too? Also, how are we going to get to Tatty's house? Public transport strikes every other day, and closes on the rest :/ No money for taxi either


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2011)

I hated the 'tank' in batman begins... that ruined the complete movie for me. 

its cool they are moving away from the original designs and such, But i loved the look of the previous batmobiles.

----

And no we cannot have Tattys daughters! they are too good for you!


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I hated the 'tank' in batman begins... that ruined the complete movie for me.
> 
> its cool they are moving away from the original designs and such, But i loved the look of the previous batmobiles.



they need to let you drive the batmobile in the next batman games, sort of a grand theft auto style (get in the car, go somewhere,fight people, repeat)


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the elite team of techies



we need a better name than that man


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 17, 2011)

Ideally, a member here would know/live near the person who the rig's going to. This would make it easy for us to ship the bits to the user, so he can assemble it and pass it on. Saves building a rig and then shipping it. At least that way, the case will be the worst part to ship, but it would be lighter than an assembled rig.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 17, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Ideally, a member here would know/live near the person who the rig's going to. This would make it easy for us to ship the bits to the user, so he can assemble it and pass it on. Saves building a rig and then shipping it. At least that way, the case will be the worst part to ship, but it would be lighter than an assembled rig.



That just gets us back to the original problem, who are we going to give it too?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> That just gets us back to the original problem, who are we going to give it too?



Or you could be really evil and break the pc up into small peices -- e.g taking the cooler off a 6990 and sending the cooler to whoever then 2weeks later send something random like the power cable for a PSU then after another 2 weeks, send the 6990 on. 

Like when theres a kidnapping and the kidnappers cut the fingers of the hostage and mail it back to the victim one peice at a time.....


-----


Just to add to that.... Better hope its not a MODULAR PSU otherwise you got a looooooooong wait ahead of you


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 17, 2011)

Hmmm... This is where we start needing the dedicated thread - there's someone here that knows of a worthy recipient, just gotta root them out!!
I'm off again, see you in a bit peeps.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 17, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Sweet, cheers man, it's good you can contribute  if someone who's good with words could write up a framework for the thread and PM it to cheesy pleasy, that'll get the ball rolling





scaminatrix said:


> Hmmm... This is where we start needing the dedicated thread - there's someone here that knows of a worthy recipient, just gotta root them out!!
> I'm off again, see you in a bit peeps.



i've been waiting for the framework mentioned in the first quote but if i don't have one by the time i've finished this civ 5 game (read tomorrow afternoon probably) i'll just post a draft up and if anything seriously wrong it can be edited later


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Good, then its agreed that we all dig under Tattys house, build a small carpark/basement down there, Confenscate liberate tattys XF, mod it into This: http://www.ohgizmo.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/batmobile.jpg Or This http://cdn.slashgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/09/batman_forever_batmobile.jpg
> 
> then proceed to kidnap Tatty, stick him in the basement, get a cat and brainwash him into thinking his names Alfred, while we the elite team of techies phone up this dudehttp://www.theage.com.au/ffximage/2005/09/30/2_transporter_2_050928034121805_wideweb__300x414.jpg (Jason Statham) and offer him a job....
> 
> Questions anyone??



Flawed plan....... I have 2 houses and a flat, I move between the 3 so as not to be traced by the Americans, not that I am paranoid of course......... ohhhh and remember that raffle I was going to do with the Piggy one (and completely forgot), well I have the 600W PSU so that can be donated into the PC...... think I have a IDE DVD/CD drive also.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 17, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Flawed plan....... I have 2 houses and a flat, I move between the 3 so as not to be traced by the Americans, not that I am paranoid of course.



even better, we can we find a house your not in and wait for you, when you finally get there we'll have eaten all your food and will attack you when you most vulnerable (when your hungry)


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 17, 2011)

no, he will sense a disturbance in the force, and smell that packets of food have been opened and then he shall flee.



by the way cheesy i like what it says in your specs for sound card


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 17, 2011)

Evening fellow limeys, evening Tatty *tips bowler hat*

I would have donated summat had i been able, i'm just a poor pauper so i dont have spare hardware. Nice gesture though.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 17, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> no, he will sense a disturbance in the force, and smell that packets of food have been opened and then he shall flee.
> 
> 
> 
> by the way cheesy i like what it says in your specs for sound card



that's similar to what my psu and Case use to be, basicly if i don't know what it is then i describe what it does, i also know that if i increase the volume it gets very loud. (my case description used to be box with holes


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 17, 2011)

eassentially it is a box with holes, some people just have better boxes 

Btw cheesy, i tweak the nose of your usb 3


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 17, 2011)

tigger said:


> Btw cheesy, i tweak the nose of your usb 3



i don't have usb 3, i'm running usb 2 on this computer and have you ever tried coping the content of a 750gb external drive over by usb 1 - it takes ages (did that last week)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I have 2 houses and a flat,



My god!! the average guy struggles to own a car let alone a house and you have 2 houses 1 flat and 1 Jag XF. 

you musta struck gold when you invaded iraq. No nukes but plenty of oil eh? enough to make you a small fortune!


(either that or your salary must of been insane)

----

If you ever decide you need a butler -- please hire me!!


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 17, 2011)

i'd make a better butler, i'm called jeeves and i have a gentleman's moustache. I usually reply to requests with "yes sir, excellent sir."


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> i'd make a better butler, i'm called jeeves and i have a gentleman's moustache. I usually reply to requests with "yes sir, excellent sir."



Yeah?? well I have a long pony tail == I used to get called steven segal back in R.M

and now i have a beard and i get called Gandalf the black!

And im armor plated like robo-cop and i'm reared and gear'd to protect and serve!









----


but dont call me murphy...I hate that name


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 17, 2011)

murphie, you would make a far better security guard than I, perhaps that's what he should hire you for  
I make far better marmite on toast though... so that's why i should be a butler 

(note how i didn't call you murphy  )


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2011)

Im Ex-security actually. Worked 2 years in corporate security (not your average security company that does all that retail security crap) I even got to do a little CPP now and again. but my company didnt really specialise in that.

Mr. Tatty doesnt like marmite anyway  jokes on you fool!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hire me Tatty, i'll do anything, and i mean anything


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 17, 2011)

i'm good with cats!
btw i just found this


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2011)

Im great with kids


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im great with kids


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 17, 2011)

spectrum nice troll facce find


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 17, 2011)

i found the picture, it already had the circle round the troll face


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2011)

I found this the other day






not exactly a trollface or pedobear though


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I found this the other day
> 
> http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n210/FinalFreedomEclipse/bullshitpyb.jpg
> 
> not exactly a trollface or pedobear though



could be usefull in the future though


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 17, 2011)

http://de.acidcow.com/pics/20110415/gif_02.gif

(don't want to make it an img here as it might make the page load slowly)

let this be a warning to tourists... there is a high chance that in london, this is what will happen.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 17, 2011)

Phew! Finally managed to relax! PM'ing you with a framework shortly, cheesy.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> http://de.acidcow.com/pics/20110415/gif_02.gif
> 
> (don't want to make it an img here as it might make the page load slowly)
> 
> let this be a warning to tourists... there is a high chance that in london, this is what will happen.



I cant tell the difference who was hurt more. the guy who got kicked into a shop stall or the dude that was doing the kicking because last time i checked he wasnt moving when his fat arse hit the ground


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I cant tell the difference who was hurt more. the guy who got kicked into a shop stall or the dude that was doing the kicking because last time i checked he wasnt moving when his fat arse hit the ground



yeah, i've hit the lower part of my spine on something hard before too... it hurts


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 17, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Phew! Finally managed to relax! PM'ing you with a framework shortly, cheesy.



take your time, i'm away from my computer at the moment so i cant do anything till tommorow with more then about 150 charcters of plain text


----------



## mullered07 (Apr 17, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> http://de.acidcow.com/pics/20110415/gif_02.gif
> 
> (don't want to make it an img here as it might make the page load slowly)
> 
> let this be a warning to tourists... there is a high chance that in london, this is what will happen.



Damn, I would seriously kick 10 tons of shit out of that guy who did the kicking if that was me


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 17, 2011)

Whoever he kicked looks like some kinda nutcase-biker (looking at his man beard), or a Slipknot fan or something... I bet the assailant ran when the tourist got up...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> yeah, i've hit the lower part of my spine on something hard before too... it hurts



If someone kicked me like that I would have thrown him over the side and Into the river then jump in after him just to make sure he drowned.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If someone kicked me like that I would have thrown him over the side and Into the river then jump in after him just to make sure he drowned.



Thames is not that deep you know. I am pretty sure he will break his neck by hitting a sandbank.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 17, 2011)

You would'nt want a gob full of the thames though.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If someone kicked me like that I would have thrown him over the side and Into the river then jump in after him just to make sure he drowned.



Unless the stall sold lighters...


EDIT: Anyone used/heard reports on these before?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Thames is not that deep you know. I am pretty sure he will break his neck by hitting a sandbank.



good!! he can cushion my fall!


----------



## qubit (Apr 18, 2011)

Midnight!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Unless the stall sold lighters...



BURN HIM ALLLLIIIIIVVEEEEEEE!!!!! 

and dance around him in circles singing 'hail to the chef' while he screams in agony

----


No -- I dont think id get as much satisfaction from burning him. I have to throw him off something


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 18, 2011)

qubit said:


> Midnight!



Aah, my favourite time lol best get the kettle on!



FreedomEclipse said:


> I have to throw him off something



Whilst on fire... he'll fly fall like the Human Torch...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2011)

seriously... I need anger management classes. Im walking through a park on an autumn day and a big leaf hits me on the head and for some reason my mind thinks someone threw something at me as i didnt see it was a leaf at first. So i spun around and i was about to punch someone but no-one was behind me throwing stuff at me.

if you travel around the london underground alot, you get used to being barged and knudged. so Usually i couldnt really give a toss. but because the leaf hit me in the face I went from 0 to over 9000 in less then a second.

Im usually pretty easy going though. I just have random outbursts of extreme anger like the incredible hulk


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 18, 2011)

Na, anger management's crap, punchbag FTW  or just move to a council estate so you can go serve some rudeboy wannabe's when the blood rushes...


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 18, 2011)

thats sounds resonable actually, i'm allways really calm up to a certain point, if someone punches me i won't care but if someone does loads of small things that irritate me they'll build up over a few weeks and at some point i'll seam to get really angry over something that doesn't matter that much


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2011)

If someone punches me id punch them back. as for people that doing things that irritate me. alot of the stuff is actually quite easy to ignore. but it kinda depends what the person is doing to irritate me. 

for instance. back when i use to work in the stockroom for debenhams. One indian guy was always talking behind my back and telling the managers i was a 'look busy doing nothing' sort of guy. and the managers were worried about the alligations at first, but everytime they checked on me I was always hard at work.

It also didnt help that I was only 1 of 2 staff working in the mens stockroom while the womens had around 10-15 people in there at any given time and that indian fella was one of 15 in the womens stockroom.


when the managers started ignoring him he started coming over to me and saying it to my face. 

I didnt react to it and he kept it up and the managers kept an eye on him and they eventually caught him out....doing nothing at all.

we get a 'pick' list for stuff that the shop floor needs. Some of these lists can be around 4-5 A4 pages. I was on my 3rd/4th list and he hadnt even started his first one yet. he was just looking like he was doing something, but he wasnt doing anything at all.

They sacked him soon afterwards.

I really wanted to hit him. but i just ignored him because everyone knew he was full of shit.


----------



## MightyMission (Apr 18, 2011)

you got a lot of patience freedom,i can't take snidey people at all.
I actually fear working in an office/retail environment because i have this vision of it being filled with two faced people,i could see it getting claustrophobic very quickly.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 18, 2011)

@FREEDOM you obviusly don't need anger managment then, i genrally treat people nicely most of the time and take revenge when they're not expecting it

still it's now half one so i'll be logging off for now


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 18, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Thames is not that deep you know. I am pretty sure he will break his neck by hitting a sandbank.


it's pretty deep where i am... and the current is strong too.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My god!! the average guy struggles to own a car let alone a house and you have 2 houses 1 flat and 1 Jag XF.
> 
> you musta struck gold when you invaded iraq. No nukes but plenty of oil eh? enough to make you a small fortune!
> 
> ...



he's doing well but he needs more cars, i know someone who collects ford capri's and another guy who collects busses


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 18, 2011)

why would one wish to collect buses?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> you got a lot of patience freedom,i can't take snidey people at all.
> I actually fear working in an office/retail environment because i have this vision of it being filled with two faced people,i could see it getting claustrophobic very quickly.





cheesy999 said:


> @FREEDOM you obviusly don't need anger managment then, i genrally treat people nicely most of the time and take revenge when they're not expecting it
> 
> still it's now half one so i'll be logging off for now



well...I eventually quit the job a few weeks after he got the sack. I couldnt let it go that some called me a slacker when i was always on my feet. the 2 managers needed someone new to pick on and i became their target.

last straw was... My Aunties wedding was coming up. I needed 2 days off to attend the wedding. i already told them 2 months in advance, and when i chase them up about it, they had totally forgotten.  there was still a month before the wedding so i tried to book the 2 days off again and they said no. I asked the manager why and he said, and i quote "why should we do you small favours?"

I just looked at him and told him he was way out of line, went up stairs, picked up all my gear, left and never went back

I could have spoke to someone higher up the chain about the crap i was getting. but the problem was these 2 managers were stand-in managers and we didnt have a proper manager because he had been let go due to cost cutting. we had a manager but it was pretty much a hands off affair and she was always too busy dealing with her own department to come and sort stuff out.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks like watercooled is back ...


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 18, 2011)

Good morning England! I trust your sleep was comfortable and well deserverd.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Looks like watercooled is back ...



contact the modsquad!!


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 18, 2011)

Guys i got loads of BSODs today 2 of them were 'memory management'


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 18, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Good morning England! I trust your sleep was comfortable and well deserverd.



didn't do any sleeping  just played killing floor haha


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 18, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Guys i got loads of BSODs today 2 of them were 'memory management'



oh dear... you said your cpu was on it's last legs anyway so that's probably to blame


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2011)

Kyle is an odd one as i spoke to him near enough daily and then that happened. 

Personally, i still maintain that something happened outside of his control. It's not like him, but there again, can you really know anyone over the net...


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 18, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Kyle is an odd one as i spoke to him near enough daily and then that happened.
> 
> Personally, i still maintain that something happened outside of his control. It's not like him, but there again, can you really know anyone over the net...



Naw, I recon he just started being more social and such like in real life, causing him to think " PFFFTTTTTTT" .

Happened to me once on another forum, cept I hadn't sold anything.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Thing is, he did it to me last year, when I was new here. Didn't ship me a phone after I paid for it and avoided contact for like a week. He gave quite a 'big' reason, I'm just getting a feeling he used the same excuse to other people, maybe recently...



what was the reason?


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 18, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> why would one wish to collect buses?



dunno but you can rent them out and stuff so they can almost be profitable

only other things i can tell you is that he live up north and drives a jag

I'll have the thread up for the Mkmods build in a few minutes


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> dunno but you can rent them out and stuff so they can almost be profitable



While in security. one of my placements was the London Transport Museum. Tonnes of old busses there.

I doubt any bus collector would loan out a vintage bus. things like that are worth thousands


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> While in security. one of my placements was the London Transport Museum. Tonnes of old busses there.
> 
> I doubt any bus collector would loan out a vintage bus. things like that are worth thousands



Their not too old, their sort of 60's busses etc, i think he operates some sort of holiday transport service or something, i don't realy know


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 18, 2011)

I've got to start decorating the kid's bedroom but I'll be back later.
Found a load of spiders in their room while we were clearing it. Caught as many as we could and then realised that loads of them were females carrying egg-sacs! Most of the egg-sacs have hatched so we got about 50 spiders in our kitchen in various tupperware pots and air-tight kid's toys lol
The spiders are called "false widows", I'll up some photos in a bit. Loads of them have died because we've put the biggest ones together in a big (sealable) toy kettle, and they started killing eachother. Well, only the violent ones killed eachother, the passive ones have been allowed to live... Only one Alpha male and all that...


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 18, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I've got to start decorating the kid's bedroom but I'll be back later.
> Found a load of spiders in their room while we were clearing it. Caught as many as we could and then realised that loads of them were females carrying egg-sacs! Most of the egg-sacs have hatched so we got about 50 spiders in our kitchen in various tupperware pots and air-tight kid's toys lol
> The spiders are called "false widows", I'll up some photos in a bit. Loads of them have died because we've put the biggest ones together in a big (sealable) toy kettle, and they started killing eachother. Well, only the violent ones killed eachother, the passive ones have been allowed to live... Only one Alpha male and all that...



sounds really unlucky (i hate spiders so if that happened to me i'd just stop decorating and kill the spiders)


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 18, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> sounds really unlucky (i hate spiders so if that happened to me i'd just stop decorating and kill the spiders)



Trust me, they're either dead or captured  I reaaaally hate spiders, this has got me used to them though....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> sounds really unlucky (i hate spiders so if that happened to me i'd just stop decorating and kill the spiders)



Id pull out a motherf**king blowtorch and torch the little muddafuggers


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Id pull out a motherf**king blowtorch and torch the little muddafuggers



can't do that i'm my house without kiling everything else in it (everythings made out of wood and we have carpets) so i'd probably end up hitting them


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> can't do that i'm my house without kiling everything else in it (everythings made out of wood and we have carpets) so i'd probably end up hitting them



made of wood?! you dont live in a caravan do you?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2011)

Tesco man's has just been:







Thats rows of 5 deep. £44.50 delivered.

Theres more that wouldn't fit in.


----------



## gumpty (Apr 18, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Tesco man's has just been:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110418/IMG_20110418_130003.jpg
> 
> ...



Party at Piggy's.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2011)

Disclaimer: Actimel isn't mine. Comments will be ignored 

Booze is all mine though. And the Lem (for SoCo Lem). Milk is there as it won't fit in the fridge upstairs. 

Party at mine if you want 

BBQ Garden Party


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 18, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Disclaimer: Actimel isn't mine. Comments will be ignored
> 
> Booze is all mine though. And the Lem (for SoCo Lem). Milk is there as it won't fit in the fridge upstairs.
> 
> ...



Wakefield is very near to Bradford. You are tempting me.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2011)

Kinda near. Like 30mins drive. I'm the other side of Wakefield, in Crofton.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 18, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> Wakefield is very near to Bradford. You are tempting me.





MoonPig said:


> Kinda near. Like 30mins drive. I'm the other side of Wakefield, in Crofton.



Wakefield is no where near the midlands but that beer is tempting me lol


----------



## gumpty (Apr 18, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> BBQ Garden Party



We decided to have a BBQ at our flat on Saturday. Thought it'd just be us + a few mates. Ended up having 18 people for dinner and didn't get to bed until 5am. Oops. Yesterday was not productive.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 18, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Wakefield is no where near the midlands but that beer is tempting me lol



I live about an hour & a half from Redditch so if you're ever near just PM me.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 18, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I live about an hour & a half from Redditch so if you're ever near just PM me.



Thanks man will do, have to have a TPU gathering at some point and meet up for a beer or 10


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 18, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Thanks man will do, have to have a TPU gathering at some point and meet up for a beer or 10



Damn right!


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 18, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Damn right!



I'm game, as long as people don't mind me not drinking much but partaking in smoke


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 18, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I'm game, as long as people don't mind me not drinking much but partaking in smoke



I like to start off on the beer and finish on the smoke  though don't do it a lot these days so it's more of a treat for me, whereas I am forever drinking


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2011)

well.... I'l be giving it a miss as i dont do beer


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My god!! the average guy struggles to own a car let alone a house and you have 2 houses 1 flat and 1 Jag XF.
> 
> you musta struck gold when you invaded iraq. No nukes but plenty of oil eh? enough to make you a small fortune!
> 
> ...



Decent job, good MOD pension, lucky property sales, for example, bought a 5 bedroom detached house in 1999 (Worcester), sold it in 2002 for £100,000 more than I paid for it!  And sadly..... lastly a berevement.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice one Tatty, you saw that guy coming 

MOD.....interesting.....tell me more.....


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 18, 2011)

Can't believe car dealers,i went to the Peugeot dealer see for quote on a front wing panel to replace my dent one.
They are asking £90 for it just primed .


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 18, 2011)

Tatty is back  Boys, hide the pronz! Every man for himself!


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 18, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Can't believe car dealers,i went to the Peugeot dealer see for quote on a front wing panel to replace my dent one.
> They are asking £90 for it just primed .



Damn man, you can get the dent out yourself with a sucker-and-massage kit (no, not from a brothel), me and my Dad got the dents out my first Fiesta with a jack and a block of wood...
Or go to a scrapyard - Peugeot's are a very common to see dumped/scrapped. If it's an old-ish Peugeot, I believe the wing from a Saxo would fit too...


----------



## MightyMission (Apr 18, 2011)

the 106/saxo have interchangeable panels
i loved my old 306's-i used to pick up the xsi/gti6 models for less than 500 then run em for a year then scrap or sell em on,i think i only lost out on one of them.
there was a snow storm in may a couple of years ago and the m62 hadnt been gritted and i had never driven in snow before....
i managed about 10 miles sliding across alll 3 lanes then pulled into a service station and run the car into a lampost lol
engine on my knees and the nasty smell of airbag explosion stuff in my nose,wasnt a great day!
to add insult to injury while i was in the service station waiting for my pal to collect me (aa said it was an RTA so they wouldnt do a damn thing!)
some feckwit stole the stereo from the car!
i have given up on 306's now and moved onto people carriers


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 18, 2011)

Yea, that's pretty much what me and my Dad used to do - get a year runaround and jog it on before the tax and MOT run out


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh dear, I don't think watercooled was right happy with my response in his "for sale" thread. 







Awful spelling mind you.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 18, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Oh dear, I don't think watercooled was right happy with my response in his "for sale" thread.
> 
> This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 846x270.
> 
> ...



what did you ask him?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 18, 2011)

Check his GTX 460's for sale thread.

EDIT - It seems the mods were not too keen either, pah, it was worth it


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 18, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Check his GTX 460's for sale thread.



yeah, i can see that, i;ve just been on that thread, i thought it was £110 for the both of them, i was gonna buy them so fast it would break paypal


----------



## MightyMission (Apr 18, 2011)

110 each is crazy!
i just had to re read that post,i was going to treat myself to a biffersday pressy@110/pair!
i understand that guy is a bit shady?

you cant beat bangernomics scaminatrix! oh did the other 4gb of ddr2 sell?i am itching to buy myself something today


----------



## KieX (Apr 18, 2011)

Was just browsing Scan.co.uk... jeezus.. look at what a nice deal I found:

£119 for a MSI 460 with 2 yr warranty..
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1gb-...er-clock-1450mhz-336-cores-dldvi-i-hdmi-d-sub


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 18, 2011)

KieX said:


> Was just browsing Scan.co.uk... jeezus.. look at what a nice deal I found:



i'm gonna show him this


----------



## mullered07 (Apr 18, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Awful spelling mind you.



He got bellend right.... 

LMAO what did you say to him???


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 18, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Damn man, you can get the dent out yourself with a sucker-and-massage kit (no, not from a brothel), me and my Dad got the dents out my first Fiesta with a jack and a block of wood...
> Or go to a scrapyard - Peugeot's are a very common to see dumped/scrapped. If it's an old-ish Peugeot, I believe the wing from a Saxo would fit too...



Nah its not those simple punch size dent,the dent looks like this:




I just went to a scrappie in my town and they had no 206 parts whats so ever,what makes it worst is my 206 is a rare colour for a 206,sahara yellow.
And i found the front wing panel primered on ebay for £27 free delivery and just take it to a professional car paint shop get it spray painted,i can probably replace the panel myself from guides on 206info.


----------



## KieX (Apr 18, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i'm gonna show him this



Those MSI are sweet cards, pre-overclocked and run very cool. Not sure if that is as good as the Cyclones. Price wouldn't suggest it.



mullered07 said:


> He got bellend right....
> 
> LMAO what did you say to him???



He just forewarned potential buyers about his previous trade on TPU. Was might funny


----------



## mullered07 (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh wait, it's not the PS3 I read about 20 pages back is it?


----------



## mullered07 (Apr 18, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Nah its not those simple punch size dent,the dent looks like this:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110418/dent.jpg
> I just went to a scrappie in my town and they had no 206 parts whats so ever,what makes it worst is my 206 is a rare colour for a 206,sahara yellow.
> And i found the front wing panel primered on ebay for £27 free delivery and just take it to a professional car paint shop get it spray painted,i can probably replace the panel myself from guides on 206info.



Ebay's great just bought 2 replacement seat belts, wipers and a service kit including air,oil filter and plugs for about £50 in total


----------



## KieX (Apr 18, 2011)

mullered07 said:


> Oh wait, it's not the PS3 I read about 20 pages back is it?



Yup.. that's the one


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2011)

I would tell one of the mods whats going on and have him update the despute resolution thread so people know not to buy his stuff


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 18, 2011)

Well Huskie may fall for his trap.


----------



## KieX (Apr 18, 2011)

It would be down to Piggy in the end if he chooses to open a dispute about his PS3 trade.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2011)

Waiting for Erocker to come online, but im gunna be away for abit soon 

I've PMed HUSKIE though, he knows the score.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2011)

the great thing about huskie is he knows how to fix electrical stuff. So its not so bad if huskie bought them and they turned out to be on the brink of falling apart. nothing a bit of baking or soldering cant fix. for everyone else -- we would be in the shit.

(I wish i paid attention in electronics classes at college)


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 18, 2011)

Oppps.. Hi guys i know what im doing with watercooled. I know this is trap but i want to beat him...

Thanks MP for the warning.

O.T

Damn stuck on train going to leeds. The train still standing in harrogate station. 

I want back home to shaeffield tonight.


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 18, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I've got to start decorating the kid's bedroom but I'll be back later.
> Found a load of spiders in their room while we were clearing it. Caught as many as we could and then realised that loads of them were females carrying egg-sacs! Most of the egg-sacs have hatched so we got about 50 spiders in our kitchen in various tupperware pots and air-tight kid's toys lol
> The spiders are called "false widows", I'll up some photos in a bit. Loads of them have died because we've put the biggest ones together in a big (sealable) toy kettle, and they started killing eachother. Well, only the violent ones killed eachother, the passive ones have been allowed to live... Only one Alpha male and all that...




in the autumn you should check everywhere for female spiders with eggs. that's when the spiders fuck. btw don't hoover them up! the eggs hatch inside the bloody hoover lol.
the female will drop her little ball of eggs in a corner, and then she'll wrap herself round it.
after a few days or weeks she will die, and become their food when the eggs hatch in the spring. Wait for the female to die and then just flick the sack of eggs out the window


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 18, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Oppps.. Hi guys i know what im doing with watercooled. I know this is trap but i want to beat him...



yeah, what are you offering him in the trade?

some other people have had your idea


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 18, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> yeah, i can see that, i;ve just been on that thread, i thought it was £110 for the both of them, i was gonna buy them so fast it would break paypal



you can find a new gtx 460 online for £110... which is why i sold mine for £75


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 18, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Damn stuck on train going to leeds. The train still standing in harrogate station.
> 
> I want back home to shaeffield tonight.



bad luck, why you in harrogate, i was got stuck on a train for 40 mins in whitstable train station, finnally got bored and decided to go by car and the train left as i was walking away from the station




Spectrum said:


> you can find a new gtx 460 online for £110... which is why i sold mine for £75



you can buy the 768 for £85 and thats only a few % down


----------



## KieX (Apr 18, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> in the autumn you should check everywhere for female spiders with eggs. that's when the spiders fuck. btw don't hoover them up! the eggs hatch inside the bloody hoover lol.
> the female will drop her little ball of eggs in a corner, and then she'll wrap herself round it.
> after a few days or weeks she will die, and become their food when the eggs hatch in the spring. Wait for the female to die and then just flick the sack of eggs out the window



Sort of gross. But fascinating.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 18, 2011)

mullered07 said:


> Ebay's great just bought 2 replacement seat belts, wipers and a service kit including air,oil filter and plugs for about £50 in total



Yeah getting parts for cars is pretty good on ebay compared to computer parts lol.
I won these Rear Lights for £15 include postage and i have to say they look lot nicer than some of those professional custom rear lights been made.
Mine are basically phase 1 206 rear lights been painted black.













Atm i am going for a Sahara yellow+black look,so i will hopefully be changing the headlights into black ones.
Why am i doing this to a 206 1.1?? Because i will be having it for 3-4 years to build up no claims and after uni be saving money for a big treat/nice car. And i love my 206.
Car will need a exhaust replacement soon,replacing 1 of the steel wheels as its been hit by a curb when my brother had it,also needs a service and MOT and brake+pad replacements too.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2011)

KieX said:


> Sort of gross. But fascinating.



there was this small spider that was wrapped around a ball of eggs half dead -- and i needed to get rid of it. so i picked it up and chucked it into the web of a EVEN BIGGER spider which proceeded to run out of its hiding place and feat upon its half deadness. 

Do i feel guilty??? A little. but its dog eat dog out there. either i eat the spider or it eats me


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 18, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you can buy the 768 for £85 and thats only a few % down



can you find a directcu one? 
to be honest anything made by asus is worth the money. their tech support and hardware quality is above the standard.
http://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...=X&ei=ppGsTd3mEMWyhAfnnNHACQ&ved=0CFAQ8wIwAA# here that's what i sold nat


----------



## mullered07 (Apr 18, 2011)

Man I am pissed, just realised the front 120 intake on my sniper is failing, making a racket too  do you think I can just send the fan to CM as I can't be without my rig for 2 weeks for RMA due to a bloody fan


----------



## KieX (Apr 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> there was this small spider that was wrapped around a ball of eggs half dead -- and i needed to get rid of it. so i picked it up and chucked it into the web of a EVEN BIGGER spider which proceeded to run out of its hiding place and feat upon its half deadness.
> 
> Do i feel guilty??? A little. but its dog eat dog out there. either i eat the spider or it eats me





You almost made me spit out my drink over my open air computers. I am totally sigging that phrase!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 18, 2011)

mullered07 said:


> Man I am pissed, just realised the front 120 intake on my sniper is failing, making a racket too  do you think I can just send the fan to CM as I can't be without my rig for 2 weeks for RMA due to a bloody fan



Can't you just buy different types of fans from scan or ebuyer?? Do they have to be specific?


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 18, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> can you find a directcu one?
> to be honest anything made by asus is worth the money. their tech support and hardware quality is above the standard.
> http://www.google.co.uk/products/cat...d=0CFAQ8wIwAA# here that's what i sold nat



i generally go for price but if its a small amount extra then i'd always go for direct cu, i'm currently running with zotac as i got this for £80 new, shame the replacements (gts 450+550) cost a lot more then that

@kiex  now i can't sig it


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 18, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> you cant beat bangernomics scaminatrix! oh did the other 4gb of ddr2 sell?i am itching to buy myself something today



Sorry man, yea the other 4GB went - can't remember who to though lol!



Spectrum said:


> in the autumn you should check everywhere for female spiders with eggs. that's when the spiders fuck. btw don't hoover them up! the eggs hatch inside the bloody hoover lol.
> the female will drop her little ball of eggs in a corner, and then she'll wrap herself round it.
> after a few days or weeks she will die, and become their food when the eggs hatch in the spring. Wait for the female to die and then just flick the sack of eggs out the window



Yea we've pulled off the skirting board (a big one that covers the water pipes) and got them all out - didn't think of them hatching in the hoover though.
The mother's usually only die if they know there's no food around - all of our catpured mothers are still alive, as we've been feeding them all


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2011)

KieX said:


> You almost made me spit out my drink over my open air computers. I am totally sigging that phrase!



It was kinda sad though. the half dead spider didnt really put up much of a fight. fastest hit and run ive ever seen in my life


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 18, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Sorry man, yea the other 4GB went - can't remember who to though lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you guys have serious problems, the worst we have is moths flying in through the windows during winter


----------



## KieX (Apr 18, 2011)

In my room I get all sorts. Hot room from 4 dedicated crunchers with little airflow means I have windows (to the garden) always open. I put nets up but clearly they know more ways than one to get in.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 18, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you guys have serious problems, the worst we have is moths flying in through the windows during winter



Moonpig is buying a chainsaw, saw that in GN. I bet their problems are not this serious now, eh?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2011)

I had a huge infestation of fleas that came through my window -- Ive got 3 machines on pretty much 24/7 and i got hot waterpipes running right underneath my floorboards, so the room does get pretty hot.

I had some really fine mesh mosquito netting up. and it keeps most stuff out except the fleas.  It was an epidemic. Id get bitten all over my body about 5-6 times a night. problem kinda dissapeard when we threw out the old carpet and renovated my room.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 18, 2011)

KieX said:


> In my room I get all sorts. Hot room from 4 dedicated crunchers with little airflow means I have windows (to the garden) always open. I put nets up but clearly they know more ways than one to get in.



i've got 3 pc's in this room but only one is a cruncher and its always freezing due to the door is left wide open (yes not a window to the garden but a door), we have a dog though and i think it goes around eating the insects


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have tiny flies all the time because my mum thinks its smart to have a money tree plant in the bathroom. ¬¬


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2011)

off topic -- the other day i saw Ebuyer had about 12 5850 Xtremes on pre-order.....now they only have one left for pre-order.... as soon as they get their shipment its gonna vanish into thin air.


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 18, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> yeah, what are you offering him in the trade?
> 
> some other people have had your idea



Wc kit mate.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> off topic -- the other day i saw Ebuyer had about 12 5850 Xtremes on pre-order.....now they only have one left for pre-order.... as soon as they get their shipment its gonna vanish into thin air.



well at that price they were gonna sell well, my next graphics upgrade will probably be in january though so hopefully we'll been down to 28nm be then


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Wc kit mate.



Drill small holes in the tubing and the reservoir and the and the radiator!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> well at that price they were gonna sell well, my next graphics upgrade will probably be in january though so hopefully we'll been down to 28nm be then



Ive sold my current 5850 and im gonna order one of these new Xtremes so i have a matching 5850 set. pitty i wont be ordering from ebuyer now because i wont have money until thursday so i cant friking pre-order and by that time they will have no stock what so ever shadedshu

----


can someone loan me £104? 


-----

I say ive already sold my 5850 off but the dudes just given me a £50 deposit. the rest will come in a week or so i think. if not, I'l break his legs


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive sold my current 5850 and im gonna order one of these new Xtremes so i have a matching 5850 set. pitty i wont be ordering from ebuyer now because i wont have money until thursday so i cant friking pre-order and by that time they will have no stock what so ever shadedshu
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



no, be Psychological - set the spiders on fire and put them in is house


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 18, 2011)

I've just visited my mrs in harrogate. We're separated due to our future here. Ah long story. Scammer knows everything in our status here in UK.

Now im in leeds going to southyorkshire..





cheesy999 said:


> bad luck, why you in harrogate, i was got stuck on a train for 40 mins in whitstable train station, finnally got bored and decided to go by car and the train left as i was walking away from the station


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't think you should trade with him HUSKIE, one or both cards will end up DOA or dead after a week and he'll ignore all PM's until he wants to come here and sell something else.

Unfortunately, he's been left with a perfect heatware, and people are posting in his threads instead of just reporting him. Mod's can't really do anything else.
*looks at Moonpig hinting to edit his heatware *

Props to Bo$$ and LifeOnMars though, someone's gotta tell him. I'm thinking of PM-ing telling him to "Go and rip off another f*cking forum. This ain't Aria!"

If anyone does get proper ripped off - remember what I do for a job... I can recover funds and cover my expenses from the other end... And I love confrontation


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 18, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I don't think you should trade with him HUSKIE, one or both cards will end up DOA or dead after a week and he'll ignore all PM's until he wants to come here and sell something else.
> 
> Unfortunately, he's been left with a perfect heatware, and people are posting in his threads instead of just reporting him. Mod's can't really do anything else.
> *looks at Moonpig hinting to edit his heatware *
> ...



you do realise it was Huskie who bought the PS3 and now he's trading him a wc kit (i wonder what could go wrong)


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 18, 2011)

?? I though Moonpig bought the PS3?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> ?? I though Moonpig bought the PS3?



He did -- then he sold it onto huskie because huskie could fix it


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 18, 2011)

Aah, the plot thickens...


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 18, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> ?? I though Moonpig bought the PS3?





Fourstaff said:


> Moonpig is buying a chainsaw, saw that in GN.





scaminatrix said:


> Aah, the plot thickens...



http://www.generalnonsense.net/showthread.php?t=5908

I don't want to sleep alone tonight


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 18, 2011)

Man I gotta go to bed. Gotta be up at 4 - picking up a car from Wales tomorrow. Night peeps.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 18, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Man I gotta go to bed. Gotta be up at 4 - picking up a car from Wales tomorrow. Night peeps.



what car?


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 18, 2011)

No idea yet, probably another Transit with no brakes lol hope it's something nice though.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 18, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> No idea yet, probably another Transit with no brakes lol hope it's something nice though.



how do you buy a car not knowing what it is

i'd laugh if it turned out to belong to someone here


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> no, be Psychological - set the spiders on fire and put them in is house



Nah, not worth it. the spider would be dead before it even takes 2 steps forward. strapping a small 2mm by 2mm cube of C4 to them would be fun. and it would make a nice little distraction


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> how do you buy a car not knowing what it is
> 
> i'd laugh if it turned out to belong to someone here



not gonna happen, He probably gets information from the DVLA


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> not gonna happen, He probably gets information from the DVLA



i just liked the idea of him stealing tatty's jaguar xf


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 18, 2011)

tigger said:


> Nice one Tatty, you saw that guy coming
> 
> MOD.....interesting.....tell me more.....



if i told you...... I would have to kill you


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 18, 2011)

You'd have to find me first, leet ninja skills make it hard for you. 

Anyway i would never tell on a fellow englishman.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 18, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> how do you buy a car not knowing what it is
> 
> i'd laugh if it turned out to belong to someone here





FreedomEclipse said:


> not gonna happen, He probably gets information from the DVLA



 I'm not buying; I'm repossessing...
I only repossess from businesses, not from people like you and I. The company I work for does repossess from people too, but I'm not considered big enough to deal with the clients. All the other employees are body-builders.
Just had a quick bath so I get an extra half hour in bed, but in true techie fashion, that half hour is now being spent checking TPU


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2011)

tigger said:


> You'd have to find me first, leet ninja skills make it hard for you.
> 
> Anyway i would never tell on a fellow englishman.



Id tell on any fellow englishman for a ride in Tattys XF



scaminatrix said:


> I'm not buying; I'm repossessing...
> I only repossess from businesses, not from people like you and I. The company I work for does repossess from people too, but I'm not considered big enough to deal with the clients. All the other employees are body-builders.
> Just had a quick bath so I get an extra half hour in bed, but in true techie fashion, that half hour is now being spent checking TPU



Id love to work for your company. im 6ft1, not a body builder but trained in the ancient martial arts of a forgotten nation


----------



## qubit (Apr 18, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I don't think you should trade with him HUSKIE, one or both cards will end up DOA or dead after a week and he'll ignore all PM's until he wants to come here and sell something else.
> 
> Unfortunately, he's been left with a perfect heatware, and people are posting in his threads instead of just reporting him. Mod's can't really do anything else.
> *looks at Moonpig hinting to edit his heatware *
> ...



Shouldn't trade with who?  I wanna be sure to stear clear.

It looks like you work as a bailiff! I bet you don't take no bullshit.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2011)

qubit said:


> It looks like you work as a bailiff! I bet you don't take no bullshit.



Nah... hes got hired goons to do the dirty work


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2011)

nah, If i did work as a baliff -- id turn it into an episode of lock, stock and 2 smoking barrels. which is bad...because no-one needs to die pointlessly


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 18, 2011)

qubit said:


> Shouldn't trade with who?  I wanna be sure to stear clear. It looks like you work as a bailiff! I bet you don't take no bullshit.



watercooled, he only turns up when he wants to sell something and then disappears when the item breaks, ignoring all PM's. I'm sure I remember him mentioning "will help with any RMA/returns"...
I certainly don't take no bull, but that's because of 6 years of marriage 



FreedomEclipse said:


> Nah... hes got hired goons to do the dirty work



Yup  I don't like dirty work. I keep a pack of wet wipes in my workbag so I can clean the steering wheel... Schizophrenic OCD ADHD cleano-freak FTW


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 18, 2011)

I've been in a 1969 e-type 2+2 straight six, belonged to a solicitor, he bought it new in 1969. His wife calls it his other wife lol. Was a lovely car.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 18, 2011)

tigger said:


> I've been in a 1969 e-type 2+2 straight six, belonged to a solicitor, he bought it new in 1969. His wife calls it his other wife lol. Was a lovely car.



Why isn't there an emoticon for "dribble"? F**k it, this is good enough:


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> He did -- then he sold it onto huskie because huskie could fix it



yeah i've been fixed it and the PS3 is still running very well.. before MP got the PS3 there's  a lot of sticky things FLUX all over the chips even CPU and GPU..


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice job, HUSKIE!

Right, it's definitely bed-time this time!! In a bit.


----------



## Israar (Apr 18, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Nice job, HUSKIE!
> 
> Right, it's definitely bed-time this time!! In a bit.



Lmfao, bed time? Since when? Trust you to leave when I come on you part-time sugarpuff 

Hey HUSKIE what did you do to get the PS3 working mate? How long has it been running for? I've only recently heard of the PS3 failures as I never took any notice of them at all, it wasn't until a few weeks back I found out about  the "yellow light" error, whatever the hell that is 

Hey all, and time for me to add this club to my list! How're you all doing?

--Lee


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 18, 2011)

Israar said:


> Lmfao, bed time? Since when? Trust you to leave when I come on you part-time sugarpuff
> 
> Hey HUSKIE what did you do to get the PS3 working mate? How long has it been running for? I've only recently heard of the PS3 failures as I never took any notice of them at all, it wasn't until a few weeks back I found out about  the "yellow light" error, whatever the hell that is
> 
> ...




Hi Lee, Well i did took the cpu chip away from the mainboard then i've Cleaned as well. It's really hard to fix it if you dunno how to use Heat gun and 30 watts of soldering IRON with liquid flux.. until now ps3 is still running very well mate. after i bought from MP i think last month. DUE to hot cpu cause of YLOD of PS3...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 18, 2011)

Huskie if i asked you to solder on a button on my 206 key would you do it lol. My lock button on my 206 key some how came off the circuit board. It came broken when my parents bought the car 2-3years ago.


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 18, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Huskie if i asked you to solder on a button on my 206 key would you do it lol. My lock button on my 206 key some how came off the circuit board. It came broken when my parents bought the car 2-3years ago.




Sorry what is 206 key..


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 18, 2011)

Peugeot 206 car key lol =p


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 18, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Peugeot 206 car key lol =p




 do you mean the alarm key? 

if you take some pictures i will help you how to the right soldering on your 206...


----------



## Israar (Apr 18, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Hi Lee, Well i did took the cpu chip away from the mainboard then i've Cleaned as well. It's really hard to fix it if you dunno how to use Heat gun and 30 watts of soldering IRON with liquid flux.. until now ps3 is still running very well mate. after i bought from MP i think last month. DUE to hot cpu cause of YLOD of PS3...



Thanks mate, I'm familiar with circuits and such, although give me a heat gun, you'd better run haha! 

I'm not that bad really with heat guns, it's solders I'm bad with, never really tried them and don't like them because they make my eyes sting... 

It's great that it's running smooth as a bell, send me a PM and I can speak with you about adding on PS Network as friends, although I only play on the weekends as I leave the PS3 down at my partners as I have the Xbox 360 at mine 

So most of the YLOD are hot cpu's? A mate I work with part time at the computer shop (the guy actually owns the company hehe) he's tried fixing his old chunky version afew times and had it running a each time but it got progressively worse as time went on, would you say that the way you fixed the one you bought would work on his? I don't think he's re-routed the solder to be fair, but I wouldn't know unless I ask him, I'll do that tomorrow if you like though?

--Lee


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 18, 2011)

Israar said:


> Thanks mate, I'm familiar with circuits and such, although give me a heat gun, you'd better run haha!
> 
> I'm not that bad really with heat guns, it's solders I'm bad with, never really tried them and don't like them because they make my eyes sting...
> 
> ...





Thanks mate but i don't really like  to play PS3 yet. I just want to give this to my cousin this coming JUNe. We're going back home so indeed excited....

I would like to help regarding to electronics problem...

Chuck me PM GUYS....


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 18, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> do you mean the alarm key?
> 
> if you take some pictures i will help you how to the right soldering on your 206...



PM'ed you the picture.


----------



## Israar (Apr 18, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Thanks mate but i don't really like  to play PS3 yet. I just want to give this to my cousin this coming JUNe. We're going back home so indeed excited....
> 
> I would like to help regarding to electronics problem...
> 
> Chuck me PM GUYS....



Haha, that's more than fine mate!  -- It's great that you're giving it to your cousin, I bet he/she will love the present!  -- Sorry to pry, but back home? As long as it puts lots of smiles on your face that's all good!

Well, I know who to pester when it comes to problems I can't fix 

How many PMs do you want hehe  

--Lee


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 18, 2011)

Another UK member sweet =p enjoy seeing random comments from freedom eclipse particularly.


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 18, 2011)

pm replied


----------



## Israar (Apr 18, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Another UK member sweet =p enjoy seeing random comments from freedom eclipse particularly.



Love it! Let the random comments commense, I'll just join in with him haha! Freedom seems fun from what I've read so far 

--Lee


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Another UK member sweet =p enjoy seeing random comments from freedom eclipse particularly.





Israar said:


> Love it! Let the random comments commense, I'll just join in with him haha! Freedom seems fun from what I've read so far
> 
> --Lee



Its what i do boss!!


----------



## Israar (Apr 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its what i do boss!!



Lovely jubbly, fancy making all of us UK members a good cup of tea or coffee? Preference based on individuals choice and likes/dislikes  -- You know you want to  

--Lee


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 19, 2011)

its too early in the night for tea!!


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 19, 2011)

i'd make you some tea... you want tetleys or PG tips?

btw i found this yesterday evening:
A revealing conversation between Bush and Blair, with the former addressing the latter as "Yo, Blair" was recorded when they did not know a microphone was live


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 19, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> i'd make you some tea... you want tetleys or PG tips?
> 
> btw i found this yesterday evening:
> A revealing conversation between Bush and Blair, with the former addressing the latter as "Yo, Blair" was recorded when they did not know a microphone was live



see how great we were together??? then obama had to go mess things up and call France its closest ally (or something like that)


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL FRANCE?>!?!?!?!?!?! 
DON'T GET ME STARTED! 
In the words of Jeremy Clarkson: "Bunch of, Cheese eating, Surrender Monkeys!"


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 19, 2011)

Lol Jeremy Clarkson was FTW until i heard about him having an affair with a woman in the top gear team. But his still funny.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 19, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lol Jeremy Clarkson was FTW until i heard about him having an affair with a woman in the top gear team. But his still funny.



well lets face it....who WOULDNT like to get banged by clarkson? you could sell the story to the papers and earn a cool 500k


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thats true lol,why are you up early.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 19, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Thats true lol,why are you up early.



Ive had trouble sleeping over the month. I can sleep at 3am but i always wake up between 5-8am.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd say its a bit of an asian thing going on there,can't really sleep lol.
I can only sleep for 7-8 hours now but back when i was 12-15 i was able to sleep for good 12hours or so to the point of waking up in afternoon maybe lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 19, 2011)

I dont know what it is. I thought it was my bed at first but i used to sleep in it from 2am-11am before but now i wake up in the middle of the night for no reason


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 19, 2011)

You must be thinking about lot of stuff,giving you issues sleeping.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 19, 2011)

I always think about a lot of stuff but its never stopped me sleeping before lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 19, 2011)

Well maybe try sleeping like 10-12 and see if it makes any difference to your sleeping pattern.
The only time i'd be sleeping for ages is when i am late partying and drunk and if i am at home in my bed not somewhere like in my friends place in Leicester or something lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 19, 2011)

Ive tried sleeping as early as 12.30 -- I still wake up at around 5 or 6am


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 19, 2011)

Maybe do something creative like go to gym to work out,do something tire yourself out,make yourself feel tired and look forward to sleeping.


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 19, 2011)

play a game  mental stress makes people tired too. so does staring at a monitor lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 19, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Maybe do something creative like go to gym to work out,do something tire yourself out,make yourself feel tired and look forward to sleeping.



did that already -- 14mile cycle. around hilly areas. 

I dont have trouble falling asleep. I just cant sleep for that long


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 19, 2011)

maybe you suffer from anxiety like i used to?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 19, 2011)

Probably is. I might need councelling again


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 19, 2011)

well then! as i go to sleep (yes, i am nocturnal now), I shall leave you all with this:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 19, 2011)

just recieved a 5850 through the post about 1hr ago. I have been trying to overclock it since and unfortunately my fears were correct....

the card 5850 Xtreme is like a waterd down 5850. they cut a lot of VRMs off the card to make the card 2" shorter. 

Unfortunately this has had a drastic detrimental effect on the overall overclockability of the card. most of the more expensive non-ref  5850s can clock to around 920-950Mhz. I cant even clock this card to 800Mhz on the core.

my good 5850 ran at 915mhz. I havent got around to overclocking the memory on the Xtreme but Ive read that most people managed to get it over 1200mhz since the ram chips are the same ones used on a 6850.

Overall the card is still a solid performer. but due to the money saving cut backs overclockability takes one under the chin.

Luckily for me i will be using this card in crossfire. even if the card is clocked aat 790|1200 the second card can still make up for the performance loss of a lower clocked card.


this 5850 is not worthy of the 'Xtreme' tag

That is all


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Having sleep problems myself too, waking up randomly in the night and not able to sleep until well past 2. But unfortunately I know perfectly what is wrong with me: exams are coming up and I am not prepared. Stupid inner conscience.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 19, 2011)

just stuck an extra 60cm of cold cathode and an led fan in my case


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 19, 2011)

Drive for 13 hours straight. That'll knock you out...
I'm home, and I'll be going to bed soon I think!! Just gotta check the threads, reply to PM's, leave heatware for Dice (nice guy), eat, do a cuppa and smoke.

So much to do 

EDIT: Sorry guys, change of plan. G'night!!!


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 19, 2011)

play some quake III for a couple hours, that'll knock you out  either that or drink some catnip tea,
it makes you sleepy


----------



## Israar (Apr 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> its too early in the night for tea!!



It's never too late for tea or coffee!! 



Spectrum said:


> i'd make you some tea... you want tetleys or PG tips?



Tetleys indefinitely haha! Two sugars, strong yet creamy, with full fat sterilised milk! 

@FreedomEclipse: As for sleeping, driving is a good option, but if you fall asleep at the wheel you're utterly licking your own nuts! Although the more safer option and the one that tends to add to your sleeping cycle is reading, make sure it's a big book and interesting, that keeps you wanting to read more, so that you can't keep your eyes open or focus anymore, once your eyes shut, that's it... Lights out! 

--Lee


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 19, 2011)

Tetley is for english wuss's  Real englishman drink pgtips


----------



## Israar (Apr 19, 2011)

tigger said:


> Tetley is for english wuss's  Real englishman drink pgtips



Hah, if you knew me you'd know I was no English wuss  -- Doesn't matter what you drink, so long as it tastes good going down 

I don't like the strong taste PG Tips has personally, but if I had to choose for a second, I'd rather have that over the others haha 

--Lee


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 20, 2011)

i prefer more... unorthodox teas  catnip.. and another i shall not name here are good


----------



## MightyMission (Apr 20, 2011)

yorkshire tea is nice for those rare occasions i have tea,usually i dose up on coffee with appalling regularity-but then an 8 month old baby is enough to keep anyone awake


----------



## Techtu (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm really not gay/camp but... Galaxy hot chocolate FTW! 

P.S - I noticed for awhile now I have this group in my sig but I'm not even a member


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 20, 2011)

Techtu said:


> I'm really not gay/camp but... Galaxy hot chocolate FTW!
> 
> P.S - I noticed for awhile now I have this group in my sig but I'm not even a member



same, i've been here for months and havn't 'offically' joined, its just to much effort and i don't want to be at the bottom of the list


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 20, 2011)

Techtu said:


> I'm really not gay/camp but... Galaxy hot chocolate FTW!
> 
> P.S - I noticed for awhile now I have this group in my sig but I'm not even a member



get some cadbury's hot chocolate, get some dairy milk, add a chunk of dairy milk to the cadbury's powder, then add water (or milk, depending on which you prefer), and a shit load of sugar


----------



## qubit (Apr 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> just recieved a 5850 through the post about 1hr ago. I have been trying to overclock it since and unfortunately my fears were correct....
> 
> the card 5850 Xtreme is like a waterd down 5850. they cut a lot of VRMs off the card to make the card 2" shorter.
> 
> ...



I'd be really pissed to get a card like that. :shadedshu Why don't you return it for a refund and get a standard 5850 instead?


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 20, 2011)

guys where can i get/purchase a copy of windows 7  SP1 which wont tell me it is not genuine!!!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 20, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> guys where can i get/purchase a copy of windows 7  SP1 which wont tell me it is not genuine!!!



Any good e-tailer. eBuyer for example.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 20, 2011)

anyone have that link to cheap refurb motherboards?


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 20, 2011)

Anyone else enjoying the sun?


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 20, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Anyone else enjoying the sun?



Too hot for my taste. And there is revision to be done :shadedshu


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah I hate the stinkin' yellow thing. 

*Shakes fist!*

On a happier note, I do like sitting in the shade with a nice bottle of Crabbies.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 20, 2011)

qubit said:


> I'd be really pissed to get a card like that. :shadedshu Why don't you return it for a refund and get a standard 5850 instead?



Already sold it to someone for £130 

In the end, i couldnt clock the core any higher then 770.

I sold it to a guy who wanted me to put a AC twin Turbo pro cooler on it.

I told him he really didnt need one but he likes the look of them.

sad thing is i made him pay for the cooler too so thats like £130+25

(Profit!!!)

I know ya'll gonna hate me for ripping off some unsuspecting idiot but tbh me n him dont get on real good anyway. He just knows I have lots of good hardware.

So ive still got my 'good' 5850 that does 910|1200.

there are still 5850s that go for £240+ out there (and i used this as a selling point). Its insane. Trying to keep costs down. Im looking at £170 for an Asus 5850DirectCU


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 20, 2011)

I got a fair share of this sun at Alton Towers yesterday


----------



## Techtu (Apr 20, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> get some cadbury's hot chocolate, get some dairy milk, add a chunk of dairy milk to the cadbury's powder, then add water (or milk, depending on which you prefer), and a shit load of sugar



Hmmm sounds great... I'll get round to trying it soon  



cheesy999 said:


> i've just decided i really like this song, a lot
> 
> http://open.spotify.com/track/6CInKVeUjxZYpTLd177d0S
> 
> ...



Dude... I don't need to turn my bass up anymore than it already is at 

Neighbour's round here fxcking love it  



.... oh seem's they don't


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 20, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> get some cadbury's hot chocolate, get some dairy milk, add a chunk of dairy milk to the cadbury's powder, then add water (or milk, depending on which you prefer), and a shit load of sugar



Ever heard of the term "Diabetes in a cup" ?


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ever heard of the term "Diabetes in a cup" ?



no thats what happens when you put ice cream in coke cola


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 20, 2011)

@Techtu yeah, normally for me its avenged sevenfold, ac/dc , disturbed etc but for today its this

Oh, and *well done* we finally have all the part for the MKMods Build


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 20, 2011)

turn my car audio volume up when i hear this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBSaiLExWHs


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 20, 2011)

Ed Sheeran - now *that's* the future of music. He's an ex-choir, grime/hip-hop guitarist and he's effing amazing. I've seen people with much less talent change the face of music.

Here's a vid of him using a foot-pedal activated Korg Kaoss Pad to record and loop in real-time. Nothing is pre-recorded, it's all done on the spot.
SB.TV EXCLUSIVE - Ed Sheeran

If you're interested in the Kaoss Pad, here's the stuff it can do:
Beardyman using Korg's Kaoss Pad 3
Beardyman - Teardrop (this is beauty through beatboxing)

Remember, nothing is pre-recorded. Except for this:
Beardyman at Supermarket Still done on a Kaoss pad though, the video was just made after.

EDIT:

Aaaaahhahahaha, I forgot about this one
Beardyman lets his random side out

Beardyman, like Nathan "Flutebox" Lee, was spotted by Foreign Beggars a few years ago. They recruited Beardyman and Nathan Lee and they've both been rising ever since. Beggars are getting hold of decent people and making them world famous. Rabbi Shlomo founded the world's first "Vocal Orchestra" and has performed live for the Queen with his Orchestra of beatboxers.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 20, 2011)

wow, if only i liked any of the songs you two have just posted

no offence, there just not my sort of songs, i prefer modern rock + 60's music as well as some 80's synth pop occasionally

finaly found a t-shirt that actually has some truth behind it http://www.play.com/Clothing/T-Shirts/4-/6121340/Top-Gear-Men-I-Am-The-Stig/ProductReviews.html


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 20, 2011)

He isn't Reggie Watts that's for sure. He's talented, I'll give him that. However, his vocals really don't work for me.

:/


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 20, 2011)

you.don't.like.teardrop? gwaaaaaa!!!!
I like the future stuff, but then I've got to because I make music. I like the old skool stuff too, but unfortunately my stance forces me to leave it behind.

Reggie Watts has done some stuff with Beardyman too, they're all in the same circle. Oh, most of Ed Sheeran's stuff is freestyle too. If you freestyle or do any on-the-spot music, you know how hard it is, and how much effort, talent and practice it takes. I can pretty much guarantee that Ed has at least one tune that you all would like. He's very varied. I can also guarantee that he's going to be big in the near future.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok, I'll sell out  only joking, this is a favourite from my childhood. Not many people like it, but hey.

Counting Crows - Mr. Jones


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 20, 2011)

I listen to anything really from like Pendulum to,Far East Movement,Funeral For a friend,breaking benjamin,linkin park,rihanna,N-dubz lol their R&B songs not their crappy gangster songs.
Another Pendulum song i like:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zA3Bnl5_C4k


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 20, 2011)

I listen to some old school BustaRhymes. brings back memories


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 20, 2011)

dude i listen to all your list execpt those N-dub fags...
Replace that with system of a down or within temptation and thats an awesome list


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 20, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> dude i listen to all your list execpt those N-dub fags...
> Replace that with system of a down or within temptation and thats an awesome list



Lol like i said i listen to all genres,as long as they put me in mood to listen thats all that matters.
Hell i listen to korean songs and japanese songs i don't understand them but they get me in good mood.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 20, 2011)

For those that are open minded.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 20, 2011)

So, we're a group of metal/rock/indie/hip-hop/experimental music lovers that are using the Clubhouse as if it's Facebook 
j/k, I like the Clubhouse as it is. Kinda like a TPU-based GN.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 20, 2011)

i like all types of music, i just have a personal grudge against the ndubz


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 20, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> So, we're a group of metal/rock/indie/hip-hop/experimental music lovers that are using the Clubhouse as if it's Facebook
> j/k, I like the Clubhouse as it is. Kinda like a TPU-based GN.



More like General Nonsense V2, 'We burn't all the trolls so badly we need more fuel for our flamethrower edition'

Also as soon as most people make it to facebook they seam to turn into idiots posting pictures of kittens and spamming random pages so facebooks not worth the effort besides aria's competitions


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 20, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> So, we're a group of metal/rock/indie/hip-hop/experimental music lovers that are using the Clubhouse as if it's Facebook
> j/k, I like the Clubhouse as it is. Kinda like a TPU-based GN.



i come on here 20X more than facebook


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 20, 2011)

Same here, I hate facebook, that's why I didn't make a profile with my real name... It's just a way of me talking to my Brother's and my mate's for free lol
Actually, every time one of my friends has one of the status updates that says "OMG, I can't believe Katy Perry would do this live on webcam" or "19 year old girl commits suicide live on webcam" I let them know their security's been compromised and teach them how to block apps and stuff, and link them to the Facecrooks page.
Living up to my name lol


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 20, 2011)

Okay, I'll finish on a high note - one of the worst freestyle rap battles ever (this guy is on so much crack it's unreal)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8rc9IIp6ns

His real name's Eli Porter, and he's apparently made a comeback video on yt. I can't watch vids cause of my connection/download limit, but yea, he's not actually retarded... he's just on crack!!!


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah.. I Love Metal/Rock such as children of bodom,cannibal corspe, six feet under. ETC.

ME TOO i hate facebook but sometimes i'd visit on my mrs facebook account...


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 20, 2011)

I p*ss myself everytime I watch that video!!

 there was a post there a second ago; probably got lost to teh webbingz


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 20, 2011)

F1 2010 game theme anyone?? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQu8PCkI_V0


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 20, 2011)

I've just been talking to someone about their broken hardware, and I had a thought:



> Have you thought about housing insurance? It might be worth it because if you ever get refused an RMA, you can claim on the insurance.
> I'm betting that the housing insurance people don't have teams that check over components like an RMA team would, and you'd be able to claim after your item's warranty period has expired.
> 
> Just an on-the-spot thought that I'm definitely going to have to remember...



Anyone got any thoughts/experience of this being done?


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 20, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I've just been talking to someone about their broken hardware, and I had a thought:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got any thoughts/experience of this being done?



i'd only do it if you've paid that 10 pound extra for protected no claims, otherwise the price of the componant will be less then the insurance increase


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 20, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> F1 2010 game theme anyone??
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQu8PCkI_V0



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwD1vQ_Gw2A
this is awesome!

I just really fucking love pendulum!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEPB7uzKuh4

My friend seen them live twice in Milton kenyes and Birmingham jealous much. =/


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 20, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEPB7uzKuh4
> 
> My friend seen them live twice in Milton kenyes and Birmingham jealous much. =/



Ofc im jelly!
i am gonna book their next gig like the day it comes on ticket master!


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 21, 2011)

Pendulum gigged in the club at the bottom of my road (Onyx), with my mates, Altered Mind States. I've actually never heard a single one of Pendulum's tracks!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 21, 2011)

Well i have posted 3 songs from Pendulum Scam =)
And i love it when i put stuff in draws and then when i look for something its gone..i had 6 screen protectors for my old nokia 5230 their gone,i had a brand new WD Scorpio Blue 120gb missing too.Must be a ghost robbing my stuff in my draws,or i misplaced the HDD somewhere in house.
Anyone need some nokia 5230 stuff,i got the phone holder to put in car,2 phone case,1black battery cover and earphones. All can be yours for postage price.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 21, 2011)

I can't watch youtube videos with my schiit internet connection and my 3GB monthly download limit  Won't be long before I'll have some real net.
That's most likely a lie. It's probably going to be ages


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 21, 2011)

i still havn't heard a single pendulem song , thanks to the pathetic compatabilaty of the psp

still i'm happy i bought a 3000 as not only does it have a umd and a better screen sony have just cancelled the go meaning its outlasted its replacement


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lol i have a PSP 1001 ceramic white with custom firmware and i love it to bits,playing Gods eater burst on it atm.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 21, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lol i have a PSP 1001 ceramic white with custom firmware and i love it to bits,playing Gods eater burst on it atm.



does the custom firmware let you watch youtube?

my psp is bassicly the reason i havn't felt the need for a laptop


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 21, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> So, we're a group of metal/rock/indie/hip-hop/experimental music lovers that are using the Clubhouse as if it's Facebook
> j/k, I like the Clubhouse as it is. Kinda like a TPU-based GN.



acid house and oldskool rave ftw. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQOuDxDTvJQ


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 21, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> does the custom firmware let you watch youtube?
> 
> my psp is bassicly the reason i havn't felt the need for a laptop



Well you get a application called PSPtube i believe and then you can watch stuff on youtube for custom firmware.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 21, 2011)

hold your colour!!!!


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> hold your colour!!!!


i hate pendulum with a passion. 
i mean come on... who takes a soft voice and puts it with dnb?
the prodigy are good. but i only like their old stuff.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 21, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> i hate pendulum with a passion.
> i mean come on... who takes a soft voice and puts it with dnb?
> the prodigy are good. but i only like their old stuff.



Sorry -- I stopped reading after the point you said _"i hate pendulum"_


LA LA LA LA LA LA! LA

I'm  not listening!!!


----------



## gumpty (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm going to Amsterdam for the weekend with my missus.

Any tips or things to see?


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 21, 2011)

gumpty said:


> I'm going to Amsterdam for the weekend with my missus.
> 
> Any tips or things to see?



coffee shops, clubs. 
also that is a beautiful city, just seeing amsterdam itself is nice


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 21, 2011)

gumpty said:


> I'm going to Amsterdam for the weekend with my missus.
> 
> Any tips or things to see?



If you got your missus with you, and she doesnt fancy a 3sum. Avoid the redlight district!

but from what i hear that place has almost been completely closed down. due to the country's leader wanting to shed the image that they are just a nation of sluts and hookers.

I went there with a few college mates. got totally munted.


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 21, 2011)

i went there last year. got completely stoned


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 21, 2011)

My friend was the worst. He musta boned the same hooker chick about 5 or  6 times. got totally drunk and tried to bone her again and telling her he loved her and wanted to save her from having to sell her body for a living...

We tried dragging him away and he always went back. then we just left security deal with it and beat the shit out of him


----------



## gumpty (Apr 21, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> i went there last year. got completely stoned



Getting completely off our tits is definitely on the list.

Might go for a wander through the red light district too, but will probably avoid the actual dodgy stuff. Wouldn't want any repressed dodgy fetishes to come to the surface unexpectedly.

I've heard the Heineken tour thingy is shit, so will probably miss that out.

We have a vague plan of going to museums in the morning, coffeeshops in the afternoon - but that is about as far as our planning has gone.



FreedomEclipse said:


> We tried dragging him away and he always went back. then we just left security deal with it and beat the shit out of him



Sometimes tough love is the only solution.


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My friend was the worst. He musta boned the same hooker chick about 5 or  6 times. got totally drunk and tried to bone her again and telling her he loved her and wanted to save her from having to sell her body for a living...
> 
> We tried dragging him away and he always went back. then we just left security deal with it and beat the shit out of him



such a good friend haha

and yea gumpty we were all more THC than blood.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My friend was the worst. He musta boned the same hooker chick about 5 or  6 times. got totally drunk and tried to bone her again and telling her he loved her and wanted to save her from having to sell her body for a living...
> 
> We tried dragging him away and he always went back. then we just left security deal with it and beat the shit out of him



That made me laugh.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 21, 2011)

its a lot more fun watching a mate taking a baton to the face. pitty none of us had a cam to record it


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 21, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 21, 2011)

He was so drunk anyway. i'm sure he wouldn't of felt a thing


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 21, 2011)

bet he did in the morning!


----------



## MightyMission (Apr 21, 2011)

The first time i went to 'dam i got absolutely mangled and nothing has ever freaked me out as when i was walking through the alleys and i looked up one street and there were rows of people either side of the street looking into the windows.

It looked like moses had parted the red sea of people just for me,so naturally i thought i should have a look....turns out there were rows of full length windows with some of the most renk nasty slappers in them standing in front of beds trying(and failing)to look appealing.

On the same trip i also got skittled by a cyclist...

Club Paradiso rocks,and you can get your erm celebration stuff checked for purity in there too,which is nice.
The architecture there is crazy with buildings kind of all thrown against each other and following no style cues at all,the first place i ever seen residential buildings one window wide too (windows tax).

The heineken brewery is worth a wander too,i am not really a drinker but i found ALL of the half pint samplers to be crisp and fresh!


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 21, 2011)

every drink can be improved by adding ice cream


----------



## MightyMission (Apr 21, 2011)

ooo mint choc ice cream floats


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 21, 2011)

guys what is ebuyer's mobo warranty period for XFX boards????
2 years?


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 21, 2011)

1 year for all shops AFAIK, the remainder is with the manufacturer.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 21, 2011)

anyone interested in Oakley sunglasses???


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 21, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> anyone interested in Oakley sunglasses???



i've got those glasses that go dark when you step outside, so i have no need for those unfortuanatly


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 21, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> anyone interested in Oakley sunglasses???



Need some glasses for my car, how much, pics?


----------



## KieX (Apr 21, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> anyone interested in Oakley sunglasses???



I have MonsterDogs and Whisker. Love the polarized lenses!

EDIT... wait a minute.. I missed the obvious! What model you have?


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 21, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Need some glasses for my car, how much, pics?



soooooooo, do they go over the headlights, or what?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 21, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Need some glasses for my car, how much, pics?


£45 include shipping,they are used but they are well taken care of,always been in its microfibre bag and in a case. I will be giving the box,paperwork and the warranty card,also my receipt to show how much i paid for it.
Its the Fives 3.0 Ducati Limited Edition,let me tell you they are excellent driving glasses. Only reason i am selling them because i got new pair and these don't fit me well .
I know some people are saying sunglasses aren't worth the price but in my opinion if you want good protection and you like style then why not,also only Oakley make shades that fits my asian face so i got no choice.You won't be getting poor lens quality these will last for years.










Edit: At KieX i have the Fives 3.0 Ducati Limited Edition which i am selling and now i have a Oakley Half Jackets XLJ in root beer and gold iridium lenses.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 21, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> soooooooo, do they go over the headlights, or what?



Nooooooo they go over my eyes when the sun is glaring like f**k and the crappy lil pull down sun visor does bugger all squared to help


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 21, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> £45 include shipping,they are used but they are well taken care of,always been in its microfibre bag and in a case. I will be giving the box,paperwork and the warranty card,also my receipt to show how much i paid for it.
> Its the Fives 3.0 Ducati Limited Edition,let me tell you they are excellent driving glasses. Only reason i am selling them because i got new pair and these don't fit me well .
> I know some people are saying sunglasses aren't worth the price but in my opinion if you want good protection and you like style then why not,also only Oakley make shades that fits my asian face so i got no choice.You won't be getting poor lens quality these will last for years.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110421/oakley.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110421/oakley2.jpg



Nice glasses man, though too much for me atm, however I do get paid next week so watch this space


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 21, 2011)

I will do 
I love the Half Jackets,i will be getting the Black Iridium lenses soon.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 21, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> also only Oakley make shades that fits my asian face so i got no choice.[/url]



 unlucky, if i need any sunglasses i buy them for about £3 in tesco, thanks to EU law, all sunglases are made to the same specification, the only difference is polarization vs no polarization and the frames


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lol i have terrible history with cheap sunglasses,they break on me 1st day i use them and their all ugly and feel plastic and cheap. The lens lose its effect to protect my eyes straight away after being out in sun for couple hours.
Of course there are probably other brands but i don't like their design.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 21, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lol i have terrible history with cheap sunglasses,they break on me 1st day i use them and their all ugly and feel plastic and cheap.



a bit of topic, but have you seen what comes up if you google the name of the person in your avatar

EDIT:if it matters i don't think its to do with your asian face, as i know a filipino guy who can where my tesco sunglases easily, with the only drawback being that he looks like he just stepped out of the matrix

EDIT:The character Name


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 21, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> a bit of topic, but have you seen what comes up if you google the name of the person in your avatar



what the name of the picture file or the actual character name??


----------



## KieX (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice, really like those Ducati SE. They're not polarised right? Gonna see how much that costs, but if you can wait till May the 2nd.. I'd definitely take them (if Oakley allow me to change the lenses)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 21, 2011)

KieX said:


> Nice, really like those Ducati SE. They're not polarised right? Gonna see how much that costs, but if you can wait till May the 2nd.. I'd definitely take them (if Oakley allow me to change the lenses)



Well first come serves and no their not polarised unfortunately but my honest opinion the sun in UK isn't good enough for polarised use lol.
And yeah you can change the lenses of the Fives 3.0:
http://uk.oakley.com/products/4325/21389

Well whoever pays me 1st get them so we will see.  I have to say though the Fives 3.0 ducati will be a rare shade to find from Oakley. It does have Ducati etched at the bottom of the black iridum lenses though.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 21, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> And yeah you can change the lenses of the Fives 3.0:



ok, now i'm interested, can you get prescription lenses cause if so i am very interested in these (imagines himself wearing those sunglasses)

i've jsut sseen these and want them, but will never be able to afford them ever http://uk.oakley.com/products/6304/23107


----------



## KieX (Apr 21, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well first come serves and no their not polarised unfortunately but my honest opinion the sun in UK isn't good enough for polarised use lol.
> And yeah you can change the lenses of the Fives 3.0:
> http://uk.oakley.com/products/4325/21389
> 
> Well whoever pays me 1st get them so we will see.  I have to say though the Fives 3.0 ducati will be a rare shade to find from Oakley. It does have Ducati etched at the bottom of the black iridum lenses though.



It makes a massive difference to me. My eyes are very sensitive to light/reflection/glare plus when you're cycling or in a car makes a massive difference to the clarity of road markings and such.. Polarised are worth every penny!

Fair enough on the race to get them, I'll go play a couple scratch cards...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 21, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> ok, now i'm interested, can you get prescription lenses cause if so i am very interested in these (imagines himself wearing those sunglasses)
> 
> i've jsut sseen these and want them, but will never be able to afford them ever http://uk.oakley.com/products/6304/23107



You may need ask Oakley themselves if they make prescription lenses for their sunglasses,as i am not entirely sure. My brother is in same shoes as he wants some Oakley pairs but need them to be prescription too.
@KieX Yeah i guess it does make difference,lol me driving with the gold iridium out in sun its bad idea gives you headache haha,but i am getting used to it,the heat doesn't help either.
So i will be getting myself Black iridium lenses asap.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 21, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> You may need ask Oakley themselves if they make prescription lenses for their sunglasses,as i am not entirely sure. My brother is in same shoes as he wants some Oakley pairs but need them to be prescription too.



oh i found it on the website, they make prescription lenses but i'll never be able to afford them


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 21, 2011)

They will be worth it in long run,go out in style.  Can always buy contacts and wear the shades lols.


----------



## KieX (Apr 21, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> They will be worth it in long run*,go out in style.*  Can always buy contacts and wear the shades lols.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 21, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> They will be worth it in long run,go out in style.  Can always buy contacts and wear the shades lols.



i'm keping my re-actives, they only cost me £50 - frames and lenses

've just seen this and its been my lifes dream to own one for the last 5 minutes i've actually known they exist http://uk.oakley.com/products/6411/23710

also have you google'd Misa Campo yet?


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 21, 2011)

There is a very big question i have only decided to ask just now, why do posts in tpu come in bursts?


----------



## KieX (Apr 21, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> There is a very big question i have only decided to ask just now, why do posts in tpu come in bursts?



If you mean the lag in refresh... no idea

If you mean threads coming alive with people on them.. it's because we're all going downstairs to look at the fridge for the 10th time today and not actually got anything from it (YMMV)


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 21, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> There is a very big question i have only decided to ask just now, why do posts in tpu come in bursts?



As in this clubhouse or as in the whole site in general?

All of us UK people like to jump on a nice topic, and when that happens, we see a flurry of activity. Most of the people here lives over in the states, which will tell you quite a bit about the daily burst.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm still wondering what happens when you google Misa Campo. Nothing interesting this end, does a picture of MailMan78 come up or something?


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 21, 2011)

i just find it strange that you can be refreshing the pages for an hour and nothing happens but then 10 people post in 1 minute


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 21, 2011)

lol I'm always clicking "New Posts" at the top. Sometimes I'm doing it all bloody day!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lol if your saying when you search my avatar it come up with misa campo?? perhaps its because i have used an misa campo avatar before.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 21, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lol if your saying when you search my avatar it come up with misa campo?? perhaps its because i have used an misa campo avatar before.



oh no, i read your wall and though it was misa campo, i can never remember the name of anime cahrachters and it sounded japanese so i thought it was

where is your current avatar from?

i myself have been watching death-note lately


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm gonna be sticking a Xiggy Dark Knight S1283V (AMD mount only) up for sale soon. £15 is a good price isn't it? I paid £15 for it last month, and realised it only blows air towards either the PSU or GPU (neither's good for me)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 21, 2011)

From a game called Psychic Force 2012 and i posted that on my profile when like 3 people kept asking me who the girl i was using.
Don't really remember the avatar but i do want use this picture for my sig:





File size too big.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 21, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> From a game called Psychic Force 2012 and i posted that on my profile when like 3 people kept asking me who the girl i was using.
> Don't really remember the avatar but i do want use this picture for my sig



just crop it in paint, i'm sure you dont need the right half

also, i'm thinking of a desire s on £15 a month - if only my contract didn't have another year left http://shop.o2.co.uk/mobile_phone/p...cm_mmc=affiliate-_-hotukdeals-_-blank-_-blank


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 21, 2011)

No man i want the whole thing as i did it on photoshop and i like it =/
I was able to use it before but admins change the file image size limit on the sig.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 21, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> No man i want the whole thing as i did it on photoshop and i like it =/
> I was able to use it before but admins change the file image size limit on the sig.



this works really well http://www.imageoptimizer.net/Pages/Home.aspx

i want a gif but i can't be bothered to pm a mod

wait, i'm gonna change it to a jpeg now


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 21, 2011)

nice cat


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 21, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> nice cat



Thank you, its from good news (the BBC3 show - yes BBC, i'm gonna use this as an excuse to say how much i hate ITV)



scaminatrix said:


> I'm gonna be sticking a Xiggy Dark Knight S1283V (AMD mount only) up for sale soon. £15 is a good price isn't it? I paid £15 for it last month, and realised it only blows air towards either the PSU or GPU (neither's good for me)



if its equal to a coolermaster 212+ or better you may have a potential buyer here


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 21, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Thank you, its from good news (the BBC3 show - yes BBC, i'm gonna use this as an excuse to say how much i hate ITV)



agreed. sod coronation street.
and russel howard is hilarious, one of my fav comedians after lee evans.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 22, 2011)

wheres everyone gone?

btw i've removed the link as only the title was funny.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 22, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> wheres everyone gone?



Sleep perhaps? its well past 12 here.


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 22, 2011)

yeah most likely, however i tend to sleep during the day at the moment.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 22, 2011)

its a lot better to just sleep late and wake up around miday, that way you get better tv


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 22, 2011)

haha i just record shit with sky, it's easier than having to watch tv when the show you like is on


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 22, 2011)

problem is i usually don't  know what to watch , i'm currently watching russel howard fall onto fat women


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 22, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> problem is i usually don't  know what to watch , i'm currently watching russel howard fall onto fat women



that's because quite often there is nothing TO watch. i pay for sky+ hd yet about 40 of the 1000 channels are any good.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2011)

all Tv is shit, asside from some of the female weather reporters (sian welby ftw)


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 22, 2011)

Sky Atlantic HD. Nuff said.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2011)

meh -- I dont have sky. I did at one point but nobody watched it so I unsubbed. Its all FreeviewHD in my house


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 22, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Sky Atlantic HD. Nuff said.



no. just... no. the only 2 programs i ever watched on that were boardwalk empire (which i tried to get into but failed), and the pacific. i'm recording the pacific because i loved band of brothers.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> meh -- I dont have sky. I did at one point but nobody watched it so I unsubbed. Its all FreeviewHD in my house



how can you not have sky?

Sky +hd must be the second best peice of technology we have in our house (that said the only channels i watch which aren't on freeview, have sky in their name,or are called are comedy central or fx or Nat geo (all owned by sky i think)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> how can you not have sky?
> 
> Sky +hd must be the second best peice of technology we have in our house (that said the only channels i watch which aren't on freeview, have sky in their name,or are called are comedy central or fx or Nat geo (all owned by sky i think)



£20-30 a month & theres hardly ever anyone in the house to sit down watch it. mum doesnt watch TV asside from the news or the odd football coverage. Dads the same but he watches all the finance & stocks channels. Me on the other hand use to watch alot more they used to run some good programs on discovery, history & comedy channels. use to watch Scuzz and that other music channel but they started playing shit music. then eventually I just wasnt around enough or long enough to sit down an watch anything. even dad does most of his stockmarket watching on the internets 

all that = no-one watching sky = wasted subscription fee. 

£30 would be better spent on television X. at least someone would watch it (not naming no names...)

I still get to watch some comedy stuff on freeview but mainly its the crap topgear & gadget show re-runs.

all the CSI & crime drama stuff has really taken off though. thats all i really watch now when im not watching comedys and re-runs of re-runs that have already been re-run a few weeks ago (and bbc weather for Sian welby)

I havent really followed CSI at all, so its great. every episode is like a new episode to me lol


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> £20-30 a month & theres hardly ever anyone in the house to sit down watch it. mum doesnt watch TV asside from the news or the odd football coverage. Dads the same but he watches all the finance & stocks channels. Me on the other hand use to watch alot more they used to run some good programs on discovery, history & comedy channels. use to watch Scuzz and that other music channel but they started playing shit music. then eventually I just wasnt around enough or long enough to sit down an watch anything. even dad does most of his stockmarket watching on the internets
> 
> all that = no-one watching sky = wasted subscription fee.
> 
> ...



How can you watch CSI? the only good ones were the first few seasons of the original before that guy got deaf and had to leave for some reason (yes i have trouble following it as well) all the new seasons have been rubbish -New Seasons of CSI -Rubbish, all but the first season of NY - rubbish - Miami - I don't think these forums would approve of the langauge in my description of that

Now NCIS, thats a real crime drama (but even that's getting hard to sit through the whole episode without changing channel)

Problem with crime drama's is that every episode is the same, basicly why i spend all my time watching movies and comedies


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> How can you watch CSI? the only good ones were the first few seasons of the original before that guy got deaf and had to leave for some reason (yes i have trouble following it as well) all the new seasons have been rubbish -New Seasons of CSI -Rubbish, all but the first season of NY - rubbish - Miami - I don't think these forums would approve of the langauge in my description of that
> 
> Now NCIS, thats a real crime drama (but even that's getting hard to sit through the whole episode without changing channel)
> 
> Problem with crime drama's is that every episode is the same, basicly why i spend all my time watching movies and comedies



hence my reference to television x money well spent


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 22, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> if its equal to a coolermaster 212+ or better you may have a potential buyer here



I've got absolutely no idea lol I know Xiggy's are good but that's where my expertise ends 



cheesy999 said:


> Now NCIS, thats a real crime drama



Aah, yes NCIS. That's the one with the woman who works in a lab whilst wearing massive boots, dyed hair, a ton of make up, nail varnish and studded necklaces and bracelets isn't it?  I've worked in sensitive environments before, the first time I watched NCIS I nearly pissed myself laughing at the blatant attempted abuse of my intelligence...
Yea, yea, I do still like it though


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> all Tv is shit, asside from some of the female weather reporters (sian welby ftw)



or the ITV one lucy


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 22, 2011)

if i bought scam's xiggy how much would it cost me to get an intel fit socket+bolt thru?


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 22, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> if its equal to a coolermaster 212+ or better you may have a potential buyer here



Here's a quick comparison between the two, 4 posts down.



Bo$$ said:


> if i bought scam's xiggy how much would it cost me to get an intel fit socket+bolt thru?



I bought the cooler from paulharrsion123, he might be able to track them down.

EDIT: Here you go, Bo$$
Ach, no you don't get the screws with it from that link, I don't think.



Aha, here you go. CandCCentral have got them, and the picture shows the bolts with them too.
Oh pants, that one's not for this cooler! Grrr!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> or the ITV one lucy



Lucy Kite??

Shes alright. I think welby is prettier though


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 22, 2011)

Just carried 80 litres of compost from my local lidls to my house, was wearing all black.

Shit me, arms feel like trees and think I'm suffering from heatstroke to boot!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> was wearing all black.



I didnt know they had ninjas working in the Garden Center

Must be real short of idiots to recruit


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 22, 2011)

Lucy Verasamy


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 22, 2011)

I just threw on some clothes man, got a call from my mum saying she couldn't even get 1 bag of the rack at the shop XD


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Lucy Verasamy



I still think Sian's better.

Wendy Hurrell is also a nice one but shes put on a little weight since shes started.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I still think Sian's better.
> 
> Wendy Hurrell is also a nice one but shes put on a little weight since shes started.



well we all have our own preferences


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> well we all have our own preferences



Lara Lewington?? 

She used to work for Channel 5


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 22, 2011)

Liking your avatar of Cameron freedom.


----------



## KieX (Apr 22, 2011)

Too hot! London needs to get rid of the Millenium Dome and create an artificial beach there.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Lara Lewington??
> 
> She used to work for Channel 5



Looks great, other than the teeth 
Im happy with my lucy mate, she makes the morning that little bit easier


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 22, 2011)

KieX said:


> Too hot! London needs to get rid of the Millenium Dome and create an artificial beach there.



Yes we should! lets ask freedome... i mean MR Cameron to get one built for us TPU members + hot chicks (including all the good looking weather girls)


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi peeps.. anyone has for sale an MT BIKE.... 

LIKE THIS set up:


----------



## KieX (Apr 22, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Yes we should! lets ask freedome... i mean MR Cameron to get one built for us TPU members + hot chicks (including all the good looking weather girls)



I like that thought. I don't watch enough TV to know those weather girls by I'd be happy with Holly Willoughby and Fern Cotton for company (can't decide which I like more so they have come as a pair).



HUSKIE said:


> Hi peeps.. anyone has for sale an MT BIKE....
> 
> LIKE THIS set up:
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqJ,!gwE160cou),BNpwHCPHMQ~~_12.JPG



Not sure if he has anything but PM Gas2100.. he's into bikes so he might know of something..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Looks great, other than the teeth
> Im happy with my lucy mate, she makes the morning that little bit easier



Laura Tobin?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 22, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Hi peeps.. anyone has for sale an MT BIKE....
> 
> LIKE THIS set up:
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqJ,!gwE160cou),BNpwHCPHMQ~~_12.JPG



I got a MT bike that i am considering selling,but i am selling to my aunt. Not sure if she wants it still but i'll let you know.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2011)

i hate fern cotton. she annoys the tits off me. her and her Mcfly boyfriend can go suck donkey dick. however i am a huge fan of ultraman. especially the old japanese movies shot some time in the 80's where it shows him single handedly taking on 3 headed dragons n shit like that. films like that were kick ass


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> i hate fern cotton. she annoys the tits off me. her and her Mcfly boyfriend can go suck donkey dick. however i am a huge fan of ultraman. especially the old japanese movies shot some time in the 80's where it shows him single handedly taking on 3 headed dragons n shit like that. films like that were kick ass



you meandata:image/jpg;base64,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


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 22, 2011)

What the heck is that supposed to be cheesy? 

EDIT: i see pasted it into ff. Wow thats a long link for a small pic.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 22, 2011)

tigger said:


> What the heck is that supposed to be cheesy?



sorry that message was sopposed to read

you mean her?

h


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 22, 2011)

tigger said:


> What the heck is that supposed to be cheesy?
> 
> EDIT: i see pasted it into ff. Wow thats a long link for a small pic.



that's what happens when you use the url from google images

i love using them on essays etc as it makes the refrences about 20 pages long


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2011)

i'd beat her with my size 11.5 shoe!


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> i'd beat her with my size 11.5 shoe!



oh no, i am 1.5 down from that

 i have small feat

everyone else is playing lfd 2 - just had to leave the game


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 23, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> how can you not have sky?
> 
> Sky +hd must be the second best peice of technology we have in our house (that said the only channels i watch which aren't on freeview, have sky in their name,or are called are comedy central or fx or Nat geo (all owned by sky i think)



fx is owned by fox.


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 23, 2011)

tigger said:


> What the heck is that supposed to be cheesy?
> 
> EDIT: i see pasted it into ff. Wow thats a long link for a small pic.


agreed.
and anyway fearne cotton is quite fit...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> agreed.
> and anyway fearne cotton is quite fit...
> http://www.coolwallpapers.biz/images/wmwallpapers/Fearne-Cotton-1.jpeg



watch it bro don't make me have to put out a jihad on you! (Team america was on tv last night)


----------



## qubit (Apr 23, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> agreed.
> and anyway fearne cotton is quite fit...
> http://www.coolwallpapers.biz/images/wmwallpapers/Fearne-Cotton-1.jpeg



Yes indeed, quite...

I'd get rid of those metal bits round her neck, though.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> watch it bro don't make me have to put out a jihad on you! (Team america was on tv last night)



Ive wanted to see that film for AGES!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2011)

qubit said:


> Yes indeed, quite...
> 
> I'd get rid of those metal bits round her neck, though.



They can stay. i can use them to choke her to death


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 23, 2011)

thought you all might like that lol


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 23, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_lYENdXKR_.../6a00d83451b31c69e201347ff3b143970c-500wi.png
> 
> thought you all might like that lol



That my good sir... is UTTER genius!
What do you guys think of the whole AV/ FPTP thing? I should probably get around to doing some research as my dad's going to get me to vote either way...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2011)

crazy pyro said:


> That my good sir... is UTTER genius!
> What do you guys think of the whole AV/ FPTP thing? I should probably get around to doing some research as my dad's going to get me to vote either way...



Vote Quimby!


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 23, 2011)

vote no.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 23, 2011)

That could be either way! Although Nick Clegg is probably nearer to Quimby than Cameron is through the whole having no abilitiy to rule/ power (Tuition fees being my main complaint about him).


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 23, 2011)

i personally hate the VAT increase.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 23, 2011)

The VAT increase is a bit crap but I doubt it's going to give me £24k extra debt before I've left uni!


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 23, 2011)

the only uni i would ever pay that much for is cambridge.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey, it'll total up to £36k before you account for the various bursaries that I'll get, there's no way I can work in the civil service as an engineer without at least a BEng so I haven't really got a choice in the matter! (That said, the bursaries will be quite large because they give generously to MoD Civil Service engineers during their degree).


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 23, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> i personally hate the VAT increase.



Blame that on Labour, they insist on having the welfare state. I am an "every man for himself" person, and a strong Darwinist. I appreciate that people do hit rough patches every now and then, hence we should have some sort of support, but able to claim benefits for months while not working is beyond me.

Edit: I don't see how you guys can complain that much, I will have a "debt" of over £150k pounds when I leave uni. Debit with "" because I don't need to pay as long as I work for my scholarship giver for 10 years. If I fancy a girl and want to start a family here, rest assured that I am more f**ked than you guys.

Edit2: You guys pay all sorts of tax, so I would appreciate it if you guys don't discuss this in detail, I had done that in the past and it went nowhere.


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 23, 2011)

disability benefit is fair enough though... however, people who just can't be arsed to get up and go work are just scum.
i won't discuss taxes, however i do believe that the taxation on tobacco is just stupid.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2011)

i don't mind working. i just wish they wouldn't cut my salary when the cost of living has gone up. we pay on average £70-80 VAT just for a frickin GTX580. its uncalled for. and low earners are being priced out of the market


----------



## KieX (Apr 23, 2011)

It's something that needs a little balance. Welfare is needed because some people do genuinely require it, but there has to be a stricter enforcement of who gets it and for how long. Government should make up an elite police squad called B.E.A (Benefits Enforcement Agency)


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 23, 2011)

nah, the SAS has nothing to do these days, just get them to do that shit, as forming a new branch of the police would cost money, and we're already taxed hard enough.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 23, 2011)

KieX said:


> It's something that needs a little balance. Welfare is needed because some people do genuinely require it, but there has to be a stricter enforcement of who gets it and for how long. Government should make up an elite police squad called B.E.A (Benefits Enforcement Agency)



Yeah, but the people cheating the most is none other than .... politicians :shadedshu. They create all sorts of fancy policies to boost their public image, at the cost of UK's coffers. Shitstorm happened, and now they are too afraid to fix it because it might tarnish their image. Gordon Brown should thank Ms. Bigot for getting him out of the race.


----------



## KieX (Apr 23, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Yeah, but the people cheating the most is none other than .... politicians :shadedshu. They create all sorts of fancy policies to boost their public image, at the cost of UK's coffers. Shitstorm happened, and now they are too afraid to fix it because it might tarnish their image. Gordon Brown should thank Ms. Bigot for getting him out of the race.



No doubt and I'd imagine large companies also have their fair share of dodging and cheating.

What really annoys me is the futility of this "democracy". Sure as hell nobody voted in these fools to do things the way they are. Then there's the Digital Economy Bill.. don't get me started on that.. takes the pi** out of the whole voting nation.

All the fancy talk and cr*p pre-election almost always delivers nothing. We knew it was going to be tough to "fix" the economy but these monkeys have taken a route that hurts the populace more than it helps it.

/rant


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 23, 2011)

i think labour should be back in gov, i hated gordon brown but tony blair was cool (despite the whole blair-bush relationship)


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 23, 2011)

KieX said:


> No doubt and I'd imagine large companies also have their fair share of dodging and cheating.



And who made the loopholes? Oh, wait...


----------



## Iceni (Apr 23, 2011)

personally i think most political parties are the same. 

Labour want to be Tories, Tories want to be Tories, and lib dems have just rolled over. 

Labour should have stopped the new labour thing, the party no longer represents the demographic is was set up to represent. The became middle class and a welfare state government. They should have been hard line industrialists pulling jobs back and getting manufacture up. They failed it's simple. 

The Tories are no better they want to sell everything and have companies run the state. Fine from an economic stand off, But it allows for the people at the bottom to be stepped on. Just look at home heating prices. A lot of the companies that were set up and the shares that were issues belong to companies based outside the UK. They use it to milk the economy and raise fuel prices in legal ways. The few British parts of the home fuel industry just follow suit and claim that it's got to be done. Fortunately the new government isn't as aggressive as the Thatcher government i grew up with. These guys are devious back handed company execs. Thatchers government at least had the decency to be honest about it's intentions. 


Don't get me started on the lib dems. LMFAO, There like Camerons dog. They just roll over and let there bellies get scratched... Happy to be somewhere but blissfully ignorant that the majority of the voters will go socialist alternative at the next election because they failed to show a spine.


I never thought i'd say this growing up but ATM i do not feel proud to be british... I feel almost 3rd class.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 23, 2011)

I think the SAS should form a rave party somewhere in UK and everyone in UK is invited.


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 23, 2011)

no, you need a big DJ from london to go into a field somewhere with all his equipment and start pumping out really loud tunes like they did back in 89 and 90 

the sas would ruin it. there'd be a very big bloke with a pixelated face standing there at the entrance performing cavity searches.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 23, 2011)

crazy pyro said:


> Hey, it'll total up to £36k before you account for the various bursaries that I'll get, there's no way I can work in the civil service as an engineer without at least a BEng so I haven't really got a choice in the matter! (That said, the bursaries will be quite large because they give generously to MoD Civil Service engineers during their degree).



if you are applying this year like me, then fees will remain low (Max £3,375) for the duration of your course


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 23, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> if you are applying this year like me, then fees will remain low (Max £3,375) for the duration of your course



I applied this year but I'm doing a year long industrial placement so I get charged the full £9000 whack, dad just called to say that a letter from Loughborough had arrived saying exactly this. He's not got a job at the moment though so I'll get a quite heavy bursary (can't figure out what it is at the moment as the unis haven't decided).


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 23, 2011)

that's decent.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 23, 2011)

I wonder how they would do the pricing for people who needs to repeat the year due to too much alcohol. Do you get shafted into paying £9000, or you are still in the £3k band?


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 23, 2011)

still 3k band, as long as you apply this year
some gap year people are getting screwed over like crazypryo is


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 23, 2011)

Ah well, the government can charge me £9000 a year, either way they're going to pay it all off themselves (since I plan to be a civil servant) or they'll have to write it off, fortunately engineering seems to pay fairly well so it's not going to be a major issue either way.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 23, 2011)

good for you mate 
I plan to do a year in industry at the end of my 3 year course so hopefully that will get my MEng for free and get paid on top!


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 23, 2011)

it's good that engineering pays well 
i heard BAE will pay for you to go through uni anyway? or are you not doing a course with them?


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 23, 2011)

What type of engineering are you doing?
I thought that you had to do the 4 years at uni to get the masters rather than 3 at uni with a year in industry? (Not going to complain if its the latter since I'm doing the year in industry next year). I've only got an offer for a bachelor's and I'm hopefully going to get bumped up to the MEng once I get to uni (couldn't get the A*AA grades needed for Loughborough's MEng but ABB is something I can get hence applying for the Bachelor's).
BAE will certainly sponsor year in industry students who impress them, they probably have their own undergraduate sponsorship scheme (not looked into it too much as my year in industry has been the more pressing concern).


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 23, 2011)

last year my bro said that they came into his school and said that they would put anybody who does an engineering course with BAE will be put through uni for free? is this the case?


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 23, 2011)

crazy pyro said:


> What type of engineering are you doing?
> I thought that you had to do the 4 years at uni to get the masters rather than 3 at uni with a year in industry? (Not going to complain if its the latter since I'm doing the year in industry next year). I've only got an offer for a bachelor's and I'm hopefully going to get bumped up to the MEng once I get to uni (couldn't get the A*AA grades needed for Loughborough's MEng but ABB is something I can get hence applying for the Bachelor's).



I'm doing biochemical Eng, also applying for a BEng (as the grades are ABB) but When i went to UCL they told me that the in the third year you can decide to do an MEng course or transfer to do another degree or even do try and attain a place in a company to fund you for your last year. Im not sure if this is the case evrywhere or just UCL 

If you see their labs you will melt  they are fricking AMAZING


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 23, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> last year my bro said that they came into his school and said that they would put anybody who does an engineering course with BAE will be put through uni for free? is this the case?



Maybe, you probably would have to apply through BAE and apply for aerospace engineering


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 23, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Maybe, you probably would have to apply through BAE and apply for aerospace engineering



Pretty sure you can do other engineering than Aerospace, BAE is huge, and they deal with everything from shiny planes to submarines.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 23, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Pretty sure you can do other engineering than Aerospace, BAE is huge, and they deal with everything from shiny planes to submarines.



yeah, but i meant engineering in that type of area


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 23, 2011)

http://www.baesystems.com/Graduates/GraduateProgrammes/index.htm
Details of BAE's graduate programmes, no particular mention of paying tuition fees on the website but that's probably to cover their backs if a year in industry student isn't up to scratch so that they can't expect it, I think that as long as it's not put down in writing it's just regarded as a possibilty)
The labs and workshops at Loughborough are truly EPIC as well (at least for Mechanical Engineering, although I'm used to the school's workshop where one of the sanders will randomly start itself up after you've switched it off).
BAE will accept engineers from all major disciplines, I'm not sure about things like biochemical and electromechanical as they're more specialist I think.
This year in industry is looking to be expensive though, every time I look up the cost of accomodation in Kent I'm shocked!
Also... New Dr Who tonight!!!!


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 23, 2011)

some sort of military tech engineering lol 
they make all our military shit. for example, the new supercarriers are of BAE design.


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 23, 2011)

crazy pyro said:


> although I'm used to the school's workshop where one of the sanders will randomly start itself up after you've switched it off



my old woodwork teacher would stab you for calling it that. he would always tell us it was called "a band facer"


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 23, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> some sort of military tech engineering lol
> they make all our military shit. for example, the new supercarriers are of BAE design.



I'm not sure if you can start off with a military engineering focused degree, but you can definitely go on to do postgrad stuff funded by the MoD/ RAF (not sure about RN/ the army), the MoD funds a warship design MEng course for its graduate programme and the RAF has its own university (RAF Cranwell).
With regards the woodwork teacher, it's a combined disk/ belt sander in a metalwork workshop, all of the staff at school who have engineering degrees call it that so I'll stick with that name (mainly because if I changed it I'd have to go back and change the wording on about 10 pages of my coursework and I'm a bit sick of it now!).


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 23, 2011)

Can't believe we have 200 pages of shit already, keep it up guys!


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 23, 2011)

My dad works for BAE Systems in Govan (Glasgow) worked in the yards for donkies years doing welding now does quality control or somthing like that. Ive got a small collection of commemerative mugs for launches lol.

Its practically all MOD work they do. I think they did work for some arabian mob too.

EDIT: Scottish elections are soon, dont really know who to vote for. I think either labour or snp will be in government maybe with a small coalition with minor parties like green or something. Is the alternative vote a form of proportional representation voting? Guess i will have to look it up.


----------



## MightyMission (Apr 23, 2011)

im starvin! waiting for the BBQ and cant stop salivating


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 23, 2011)

crazy pyro said:


> I'd have to go back and change the wording on about 10 pages of my coursework and I'm a bit sick of it now!).



hehe  
ah well not to worry, i guess it is for sanding 

and mightymission... it's suddenly started to rain here haha. i just went outside barefoot to get the washing in and the floor is still warm


----------



## MightyMission (Apr 23, 2011)

haha its sweltering here,i took little leon (8 months old) to his first trip to the beach and he tried to eat all the bloody pebbles lol but it was nice to be able to go out in just shorts.i think temps were 26c here.
its not that humid here to need the rain but i could definitely do with a shower peeyoooo MM stinks!
never mind picking up a bottle of wash and go,i need to go and wash


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 23, 2011)

What an amazing invention, this is gonna change the way us TPU'ers think of our computers for ever

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o24e5poG9Gg&feature=related (very nsfw) - i'll use the quote 'shag your computer'


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 23, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Pretty sure you can do other engineering than Aerospace, BAE is huge, and they deal with everything from shiny planes to submarines.



I worked with them for 5 years in the Middle East, they manufacture all sorts, weapons, missiles, vehicles, planes, subs, boats etc etc, you will need a good educational background and some excellent references, both personal and thru school/college.


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 23, 2011)

I wish i had an ebay account. Still had problem with my account..

I want these card so that might be try to fix... Someone give me a hand to buy these

2x 4870 x2


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 23, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> I wish i had an ebay account. Still had problem with my account..
> 
> I want these card so that might be try to fix... Someone give me a hand to buy these



someone had one of these up for £100 on tpu, £80 for ones that don't work isn't worth it, i mean sure if you get lucky with baking or something you could have quadfire but...

aim for this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ATI-HD-4870x2...TV_Cards_TW&hash=item4aaa8a4245#ht_500wt_1156

is there a charge for automatic bidding, if not i'll set my limit to £80 and activate it on every card better then mine on ebay


----------



## Iceni (Apr 24, 2011)

Anyone see the new Dr Who, damn the new baddies are sweet!


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 24, 2011)

Iceni said:


> Anyone see the new Dr Who, damn the new baddies are sweet!



i missed it :shadedshu
iplayer tomorrow


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 24, 2011)

Iceni said:


> Anyone see the new Dr Who, damn the new baddies are sweet!



no, i forgot to sky+ it, so i'll be watching it on iplayer


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 24, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> haha its sweltering here,i took little leon (8 months old) to his first trip to the beach and he tried to eat all the bloody pebbles lol



that's sweet  that slight shower turned into a fuck-off huge thunderstorm here yesterday


----------



## MightyMission (Apr 24, 2011)

lol maybe the air will be clearer there now
anyone got a suggestion on how i can get a 40kg a/c unit delivered without it being really expensive?


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 24, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> lol maybe the air will be clearer there now
> anyone got a suggestion on how i can get a 40kg a/c unit delivered without it being really expensive?



you could get a 10 year old to eat ice and keep farting in your house? that could perhaps be an alternative to an expensive AC unit... considering that if you asked foxconn nicely enough they'd probably send you one of their kids.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 24, 2011)

Who would laugh if it rains on the royal wedding?? So whos going watch it live on youtube or on their TV??


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 24, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Who would laugh if it rains on the royal wedding?? So whos going watch it live on youtube or on their TV??



if it rains i will watch it


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 24, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> lol maybe the air will be clearer there now
> anyone got a suggestion on how i can get a 40kg a/c unit delivered without it being really expensive?



try these https://wwwapps.ups.com/ctc/request?loc=en_GB&WT.svl=PNRO_L1

much better then royal mail


----------



## KieX (Apr 24, 2011)

I'll be away on a nice trip to Barcelona that day. Guess I'll have to wait till I retrun to see if any good stuff blunders happened.



MightyMission said:


> lol maybe the air will be clearer there now
> anyone got a suggestion on how i can get a 40kg a/c unit delivered without it being really expensive?


Try Parcel 2 Go, it will give you prices for a lot of couriers with all sorts of options/prices. Was the cheapest way I could ship my 26KG Silverstone FT02.
http://www.parcel2go.com/


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 24, 2011)

KieX said:


> Try Parcel 2 Go, it will give you prices for a lot of couriers with all sorts of options/prices. Was the cheapest way I could ship my 26KG Silverstone FT02.
> http://www.parcel2go.com/



according to this only pacelforce will ship his parcel and it'll cost £60

id try it yourself mighty mission as i made it a meter in every direction(you never told us dimensions) - either way it looks like the cheapest method of delivery is by car


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 24, 2011)

MightyMission, where is it being delivered from?


----------



## KieX (Apr 24, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> according to this only pacelforce will ship his parcel and it'll cost £60
> 
> id try it yourself mighty mission as i made it a meter in every direction(you never told us dimensions) - either way it looks like the cheapest method of delivery is by car



Damn. Yeah looks like a car drive will be the way to go.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 24, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> that's sweet  that slight shower turned into a fuck-off huge thunderstorm here yesterday



I had to walk 2 and a half miles in that in a dinner suit yesterday... Quite impressed at how quickly the trousers dried off afterwards!
Anyway, time for iPlayer and Doctor Who!


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 24, 2011)

crazy pyro said:


> I had to walk 2 and a half miles in that in a dinner suit yesterday... Quite impressed at how quickly the trousers dried off afterwards!
> Anyway, time for iPlayer and Doctor Who!



ive just gone on the page, read the words president nixon and automaticly knew this would be AWESOME


lol, when you first go over to HD you don't see much diffrence but once you've got use to it try to watch anything in SD and it just looks rubbish - SKY+HD FTW!!!


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 24, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> ive just gone on the page, read the words president nixon and automaticly knew this would be AWESOME



Haha, sweet. I saw the second half of it yesterday while trying to teach myself to tie a bow tie... didn't quite go according to plan! This is just one of many ploys to avoid revision!


----------



## Techtu (Apr 24, 2011)

crazy pyro said:


> iPlayer and Doctor Who!



I must remember this!!!


----------



## MightyMission (Apr 24, 2011)

sorry guys lack of sleep is my only excuse,thanks for suggestions tho
the unit is (cm measurements) 55wx45dx90h@40kg
but i will give the links a try...i spent hours looking up couriers last night and couldnt find any that would shift let alone insure an a/c unit.

plus i still got to shift a fruit machine lol that things bloody heavy!

Scam:
I got two of them to sell and oddly enough both the highest offers on the larger unit are in cambridge.

The smaller a/c is only about 15kg so the courier is only £8 but of course its not such a pretty purchase when it would struggle chilling a big room.

It wouldnt bother me to do the roadtrip but i lost my license so she would have to do the 238 mile round trip,i better continue looking...

All this just to have some spare funds for upgrades


----------



## razaron (Apr 24, 2011)

crazy pyro said:


> This is just one of many ploys to avoid revision!



Galactic Civilizations 2 works better.


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 24, 2011)

why are people supposedly throwing street parties? it's not like the 70s anymore

i mean yeah.. it's a royal wedding but still?


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 24, 2011)

razaron said:


> Galactic Civilizations 2 works better.



Not when you only have a netbook with you! (Stuck 25 miles from home at my gran's which means I'm 25 miles from my desktop!) The Dr Who episode was pretty good I thought, waiting for the next one now though!


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 24, 2011)

crazy pyro said:


> Not when you only have a netbook with you! (Stuck 25 miles from home at my gran's which means I'm 25 miles from my desktop!) The Dr Who episode was pretty good I thought, waiting for the next one now though!



get an ION netbook, im gonna upgrade my semi new pimped out mini 311 for an M11x in exactly 70 days, if you want it we can sort something out then?


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 25, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> get an ION netbook, im gonna upgrade my semi new pimped out mini 311 for an M11x in exactly 70 days, if you want it we can sort something out then?



I'm moving down south in less than 100 days and will only have stuff in one house down there and won't be visiting grandmother's/ family members without a prepaid train ticket home! So thanks for the offer but it's not required, at least if I'm at my gran's I can't get distracted from revision by PC games!


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Started building a scaffold play ground in the woods at my friends fishery yesterday.

Doing more today, so much damn fun.

Surprisingly strong as well considering we've mostly just tied scaffold bars to trees!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 25, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Started building a scaffold play ground in the woods at my friends fishery yesterday.
> 
> Doing more today, so much damn fun.
> 
> Surprisingly strong as well considering we've mostly just tied scaffold bars to trees!



Fishery?..... I see a holiday looming


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 25, 2011)

crazy pyro said:


> I'm moving down south in less than 100 days



brilliant, so where abouts will you be joining civilization (just to clarify i hate the north - no problem with the people living in it)(why is it so cold?????????)

also: 2 more posts to 500 - this is a bigger milestone then mussels 30000


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> brilliant, so where abouts will you be joining civilization (just to clarify i hate the north - no problem with the people living in it)(why is it so cold?????????)
> 
> also: 2 more posts to 500 - this is a bigger milestone then mussels 30000



Fairly close to Orpington, I've still got to arrange accomodation though! (I'm looking at sharing with a couple of other people doing my placement but I need my employer to finish up with their pre-employment checks so I can get contact details for other people on the placement first). Good to know that you don't have any problem with northerners, that said... most of us call southerners a bunch of wimps due to your response to the weather!  I love how you're commenting on the north being cold when there's not a cloud in sight and the sun's been shining for at least the last 3 hours! Not really going to be sure what to do with my weekends when I'm there, too much choice, I'll probably start with finding a good pub! 
Edit: It's so cold because it's the north, there's no other good reason (other than geography but that has no humour in it...)


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 25, 2011)

crazy pyro said:


> I'll probably start with finding a good pub!



you won't find them down south


been loving the whether down here, haven't seen a cloud in days

last 3 hours is nothing down south, its not really classified as sunny until you've had about 3 days straight of sun

i also hate the lack of technology and phone reception up north


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 25, 2011)

Not sure where you're classifying as the north in terms of getting no phone reception! I have no problem on anywhere except army training areas and sat under a concrete beam in the basement at school.
My definition of good pub's fairly loose, it requires real ale and not being full of utter knobs, I'll manage to find one somewhere!
I'll admit the south is having better weather at the moment though!


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 25, 2011)

crazy pyro said:


> I'm moving down south in less than 100 days and will only have stuff in one house down there and won't be visiting grandmother's/ family members without a prepaid train ticket home! So thanks for the offer but it's not required, at least if I'm at my gran's I can't get distracted from revision by PC games!



you are soooo lucky, this damn BSOD box is too distracting




Cheesy northern weather is for real men, I fucking love it!


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 25, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> you are soooo lucky, this damn BSOD box is too distracting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bo$$, northern weather's awesome, right up until you have to help push vehicles out of snow drifts! Newcastle's just a bit cold and occasionally damp, thank god I don't live in the lake district, it only seems to rain there (except for my DoE gold exped which was baking sunshine the whole time).


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 25, 2011)

crazy pyro said:


> Bo$$, northern weather's awesome, right up until you have to help push vehicles out of snow drifts! Newcastle's just a bit cold and occasionally damp, thank god I don't live in the lake district, it only seems to rain there (except for my DoE gold exped which was baking sunshine the whole time).



I know i have lived there through 6 months of winter, our car broke down 2 time and got stuck another 4 times but it was still a great experience


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 25, 2011)

Haha, I just catch public transport anywhere so the snow doesn't cause many issues, it tends to be the cold freezing points up etc, it was dipping to about -12C in the mornings when I was walking to school this winter and the anti-freeze they were putting onto the points for the Metro (Newcastle/ Sunderland version of the Underground) was freezing onto the points. Apart from that though I just throw on my cold weather gear and my walking boots and get on with it, no use whinging about the cold weather, can't change it!


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 25, 2011)

crazy pyro said:


> Haha, I just catch public transport anywhere so the snow doesn't cause many issues, it tends to be the cold freezing points up etc, it was dipping to about -12C in the mornings when I was walking to school this winter and the anti-freeze they were putting onto the points for the Metro (Newcastle/ Sunderland version of the Underground) was freezing onto the points. Apart from that though I just throw on my cold weather gear and my walking boots and get on with it, no use whinging about the cold weather, can't change it!



where i live public transport stopped working for a few days last winter so thats not an option, lukily there isn't much snow down south(only a few inches) so driving everywhere was an option


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> where i live public transport stopped working for a few days last winter so thats not an option, lukily there isn't much snow down south(only a few inches) so driving everywhere was an option


LOL! DUDE! 
here we got 8inches in one day, couldn't drive anywhere at all. i tried to drive to high wycombe (a journey that takes about 40 minutes normally), and it took me 5 hours to get there, 6 to get back.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 26, 2011)

Anyone with an online banking account with £40 to spare care to help a brother out??

------

Ive not touched my pc at all for a few days. but when i booted it up just this morning the fan started making this loud buzzing/grinding noise.

I completely dismantled the HSF unit, I thought id give the fan bearing a bit of grease but sapphire has made it so that you cant get to the bearing. 

Im short of cash, and i already deposited £80 in the bank but for some reason it hasnt gone through and due to the royal wedding etc etc i need to get a new cooler orderd in before royal mail completely shutdown for the event.

what a perfect time for a fan to die.

I will transfer the money back when my £80 clears. I just need £40 right now so i can put in an order for some Twin Turbo Pro's otherwise Im stuck with this fucking LOUD grinding noise until next week and its driving me mad.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 26, 2011)

Sheet man, I was going to ask pretty much the same thing! I need someone to buy me a £15 "30pc Watch Repair Kit" as it takes aaaages for money to get into Paypal from my account. I can then pay whoever buys it for me by bank transfer.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 26, 2011)

oh well...Looks like I better get some ear plugs ready


----------



## Iceni (Apr 26, 2011)

cable tie a system fan to it, it'll be aright till the cash clears. just make sure you set the bios to ignore the cpu fan speed. or disconnect the fan then selotape the system fan to the heatsink fan.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 26, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Fishery?..... I see a holiday looming



17 Acres and 5 lakes so far.

Another 2 lakes coming.

It's all man made but get's nicer looking every year as nature starts to shape it.

Only bad thing is it's got a tesco depot next to it 

Can see a few older pictures on google image search.

Timberland Fishery.


Hate fishing myself  love running around or ( at night) riding one of my friends bikes around the place.


Oh freedom, I would of lent you some pennies but already paying out like 200 quid today ( 50% of my paycheck) yay!



By the way, what size mounting do gtx 480s use?


----------



## MightyMission (Apr 26, 2011)

Freedom i have got a bunch of fans of various assortments you can have,if you just give me dimensions and an address i will get a couple off to you today
oh is this for a video card?
i got a spare heatsink for for a twin fan gtx 470 if thats any use?
im off to the tip about 3pm so let me know fella.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 26, 2011)

no good for me unfortunately.

if my money is not in by thursday I'l pop down to the bank and find out whats going on.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 26, 2011)

fuck that, speak of the devil -- accounts been credited ---> FULL SPEED AHEAD MASTAH WORF!!!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 26, 2011)

Don't you just love the term Drink Driving,i know it means your driving while drunk but why name it. People may get confused from the term,if it said Drunk Driving or something then perhaps its more understandable.
What if the police pull you over for drinking water or can of coke,they going fine you too?? I know i am over exaggerating but when i think of drink driving thats what the term means to me. If the police say Drunk Driving then sure i'd understand it clearer.


----------



## razaron (Apr 26, 2011)

I have done no revision and I have C4/M2 mocks tomorrow. 
Shores of hazeron looks interesting.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 26, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Don't you just love the term Drink Driving,i know it means your driving while drunk but why name it. People may get confused from the term,if it said Drunk Driving or something then perhaps its more understandable.
> What if the police pull you over for drinking water or can of coke,they going fine you too?? I know i am over exaggerating but when i think of drink driving thats what the term means to me. If the police say Drunk Driving then sure i'd understand it clearer.



You're either drunk, or you've just been pulled over.


----------



## Kovoet (Apr 26, 2011)

Any of you been into yoyotech lately, how do you find the changes in there.

I prefer the old one as the service was a lot better


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 27, 2011)

Kovoet said:


> Any of you been into yoyotech lately, how do you find the changes in there.
> 
> I prefer the old one as the service was a lot better



Im usually in there quite a lot but i havent been there recently. Last time i was there, they were changing the layout of the shop. 

secondly prices are non-negotiable but thats been happening for a while now. 

I used to do the main bulk of my shopping with GHS tech around the corner from yoyotech on the main road as i knew the manager there and he was pretty good with giving me discounts on stuff. but he left -- new management came along. a few months later they shut shop too after i took them to court for not refunding my £90 for a soundcard which i tested faulty and returned within a week of purchase.

----

With GHS tech gone. theres hardly any real retailers that can stand up to yoyotech and they know that. so that gives them the ability to hardball everyone with their prices.

there are other hardware shops down the road but they are mainly the ones i dont really trust. Epsilon computers are alright. they got some good stuff but the people that work there are just sales people and dont have an interest in computing itself other then making sure they have all the latest hardware on their shelves. I have bought stuff from them in the past, but im very reluctant to do business with them and will only do so if theres something i really really need and cant really find anywhere else that only they have in stock.

-----

what sort of changes are there?? did they get rid of the original staff??


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 27, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> You're either drunk, or you've just been pulled over.



Lol moon,my point is the term used to describe it is kinda wrong is it wrong to drink normally as in drinking can of coke or water?? Which stands correct about what Drink Driving means right??? But if they changed the "Drink" to "Drunk" then it would psychologically mean to people driving while their drunk.
Thats all i'm saying.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 27, 2011)

The Police and the courts no longer call it "drink driving", if that's any consolation. It's called either "driving while impaired" or "driving while unfit through drugs or alcohol" IIRC. I watch a lot of Police, Camera, Action 
Drink driving is just a colloquial term rather than a literal one IMO.
Getting caught drinking a can of coke can net you a charge of "driving without due care and attention", which, IIRC, replaces "dangerous driving" and is veeeery serious.
Lots of deaths have been caused by people drinking (non-alcoholic drinks) whilst driving, smoking a cigarette whilst driving, etc. so these are all under "driving without due care and attention" now. You can even get arrested for pushing the buttons on your Sat-Nav whilst driving, and it's a very serious charge!


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 27, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> You can even get arrested for pushing the buttons on your Sat-Nav whilst driving, and it's a very serious charge!


meh, nobody NEEDS sat-navs anyway. just buy a map and have your mate read it for you...
problem solved 

to be honest i really really hate sat-navs anyway. there's a T junction here on the way to where i work... and there'll always be some bloke looking for thorpe park and his sat nav will tell him to turn right... which is really awkward because for every 1 car that turns right, 7 don't get to go through the traffic lights. damned sat-navs.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 27, 2011)

Yea it's terrible around that area for us too. We're always around Reading, and it's lucky we know our way around those parts without the satnav now!!! Sometimes it just stays silent for miles, when it should be telling us to turn.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 27, 2011)

once upon a time at the foot of a great mountain, there was a town where the people known as happy folk lived, there very existence a mystery to the rest of the world  - that is an awesome song


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> once upon a time at the foot of a great mountain, there was a town where the people known as happy folk lived, there very existence a mystery to the rest of the world  - that is an awesome song



but wasnt the same town also taken out by a volcano called Vesuvius??

---

(yes i like to be a negative motherf**ker)


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 27, 2011)

Just been to see Fast & Furious 5. I'm seriously not joking when i say that was UTTER SHIT.

Really tempted to get a refund on that one. What The Fuck was that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 27, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Just been to see Fast & Furious 5. I'm seriously not joking when i say that was UTTER SHIT.
> 
> Really tempted to get a refund on that one. What The Fuck was that.



saw it last saturday. Pretty crap, I dont get how it got 4stars out of 5 with a few newspapers/magazines.

F&F5 is a lot less about cars and more about stupid people who try to pull of an 'Italian job' style heist.

gone are the days when F&F was all about suped up cars and street racing. its a shitty way to end a franchise. lets hope they wont ever bring out a F&F6.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 27, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Just been to see Fast & Furious 5. I'm seriously not joking when i say that was UTTER SHIT.
> 
> Really tempted to get a refund on that one. What The Fuck was that.





FreedomEclipse said:


> saw it last saturday. Pretty crap, I dont get how it got 4stars out of 5 with a few newspapers/magazines.
> 
> F&F5 is a lot less about cars and more about stupid people who try to pull of an 'Italian job' style heist.
> 
> gone are the days when F&F was all about suped up cars and street racing. its a shitty way to end a franchise. lets hope they wont ever bring out a F&F6.



Seriously it's called milking it  the 1st 2 where good after that it was meh, though I do admit I was quietly intigued when I saw the ad for it, it was like the originals where back but come on, the fact it got to 4 sequals you should know your paying £6.50 for a big pile of steaming dog turd and nothing else, heck look at final destination, 1+2 awesome, 3 meh OK, 4 ..... you guessed it a steaming pile of dog turd


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 27, 2011)

FF6 is confirmed. Heist based.

I can't believe they managed to have nearly 1 hour of two cars pulling 18t worth or safe... I'm actually embarrassed i've seen it.

I don't get how IMBb and RottenTomateos have it rated 80+... WTF.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> saw it last saturday. Pretty crap, I dont get how it got 4stars out of 5 with a few newspapers/magazines.
> 
> F&F5 is a lot less about cars and more about stupid people who try to pull of an 'Italian job' style heist.
> 
> gone are the days when F&F was all about suped up cars and street racing. its a shitty way to end a franchise. lets hope they wont ever bring out a F&F6.



Not sure how you didn't notice,but fast and furios have always been shit movies with mostly shit cars in them, in real life i'll take a civic or supra given the chance,but,this is a movie, its sopposed to have ferraris and porshes made out of carbon fibre and fire (just to clarify i've only seen the first 3)


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Not sure how you didn't notice,but fast and furios have always been shit movies with mostly shit cars in them, in real life i'll take a civic or supra given the chance,but,this is a movie, its sopposed to have ferraris and porshes made out of carbon fibre and fire (just to clarify i've only seen the first 3)



Sorry do you even know the movies we're talking about cheesy lol they are full of civics, supras, volkswagon jetta's, dodge chargers etc etc ? :shadedshu


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Not sure how you didn't notice,but fast and furios have always been shit movies with mostly shit cars in them, in real life i'll take a civic or supra given the chance,but,this is a movie, its sopposed to have ferraris and porshes made out of carbon fibre and fire (just to clarify i've only seen the first 3)



Id take a Tommy Kaira tuned Skyline R33 anyday


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 27, 2011)

No ferrari's, porsche's in any of the FF movies, still cheesy as fook but like I said 1 & 2 defo best ones, and vin diesels sister??? I would gladly take an ass whooping off him to bang the arsehole off her


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 27, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> No ferrari's, porsche's in any of the FF movies, still cheesy as fook but like I said 1 & 2 defo best ones, and vin diesels sister??? I would gladly take an ass whooping off him to bang the arsehole off her



You do relise i was trying to say the civics etc in the movie were shit and i wanted a ferrari made of fire

@freedom: the volcanoes called monkey, thats why its called 'fire from the monkeys head'


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 28, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> No ferrari's, *porsche*'s in any of the FF movies, still cheesy as fook but like I said 1 & 2 defo best ones, and vin diesels sister??? I would gladly take an ass whooping off him to bang the arsehole off her



Theres one in Fast 5.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 28, 2011)

Fast and Furious isn't about the luxury cars though,its always been about Ricer and Muscle Cars since 1 to 4.
You have the R32 or R34 Skyline GTR,Toyota Supra,Mazda RX-7,Honda Civic,Honda S2000.
Dodger Challenger,Mustangs??


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 28, 2011)

Anyone got any graphics card heatsinks they want to sell me?


----------



## MightyMission (Apr 28, 2011)

are the gtx 470 twin fan model fansinks any good to you?
the fans are built onto the shroud not the chassis like reference models.
http://i45.tinypic.com/mh63nm.jpg


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 28, 2011)

I wish CEX would be more specific when it comes to saying what hard drives they have. they have a 1TB laptop HDD for £90 but they give no details about RPM or what brand of HDD it is.


Not to mention that £90 for a 1TB laptop drive is over prices. I can get a 1TB, 5400 RPM 2.5" from scan for about £63


----------



## gumpty (Apr 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I wish CEX would be more specific when it comes to saying what hard drives they have. they have a 1TB laptop HDD for £90 but they give no details about RPM or what brand of HDD it is.
> 
> 
> Not to mention that £90 for a 1TB laptop drive is over prices. I can get a 1TB, 5400 RPM 2.5" from scan for about £63



Calm down dear....... it's only a commercial!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 28, 2011)

Tatty  abuse of power!!!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 28, 2011)

What d'you think folks....

Arc Mini






or

the FT03?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 28, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> the FT03?
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/images/products/ft03/FT03B-34View-1.jpg



if you paint that case white, pink or blue. it would look like one of them evil squids from packman


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> if you paint that case white, pink or blue. it would look like one of them evil squids from packman



I see that. However, any case white, pink or blue can GTFO.  I don't know which one I want more.


----------



## MightyMission (Apr 28, 2011)

the FT03 reminds me of sunn subwoofers,but the other one looks boss


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 28, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> the FT03 reminds me of sunn subwoofers,but the other one looks boss



Negative -- it looks like baby squids *Jedi wave*


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 28, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> are the gtx 470 twin fan model fansinks any good to you?
> the fans are built onto the shroud not the chassis like reference models.
> http://i45.tinypic.com/mh63nm.jpg




Do you know what size the mounting holes are?

And any chance of more pics, it could be okay actually.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 28, 2011)

Fractal


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 28, 2011)

Anand says this about the Silverstone.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4294/silverstone-ft03-nothing-else-like-it


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 28, 2011)

the top one looks nicer, and looks to have better airflow (large front intake)

and arn't the things from pacman supposed to be ghosts?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> the top one looks nicer, and looks to have better airflow (large front intake)
> 
> and arn't the things from pacman supposed to be ghosts?



NEIN!!! zey are squids!!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> NEIN!!! zey are squids!!!



Nice new avatar i see

how about this







OR THIS






OR EVEN THIS






interestingly only the last person won their fight


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> NEIN!!! zey are squids!!!



With tentacles, don't forget that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> http://i-beta.crackedcdn.com/phpimages/article/8/8/7/48887.jpg?v=1



who remembers 'The Shadow' ??? 1994 movie with Alec baldwin. I reckon this guy here would have been a great stunt man for the movie


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> who remembers 'The Shadow' ??? 1994 movie with Alec baldwin. I reckon this guy here would have been a great stunt man for the movie



no one actually knows who he is, they were photographing the explosion and he just photobombed it

seen this photo? - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




their all from here http://www.cracked.com/blog/the-8-most-ridiculously-badass-protesters-ever-photographed/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 28, 2011)

man in orange jacket looks like hes taking a leak in the middle of the road


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 28, 2011)

There's also a cop with a cow skin umbrella.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 28, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> There's also a cop with a cow skin umbrella.



rather appropriate for deflecting milk


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm going to get me one.  We have rogue cows up here.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 28, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> I'm going to get me one.  We have rogue cows up here.



Awesome, I could do with a medium rare 12oz steak.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 28, 2011)

This dubbing made me lol.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HiXQHBeC2dI


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 28, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> This dubbing made me lol.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HiXQHBeC2dI



that made me laugh. perfect!


----------



## MightyMission (Apr 28, 2011)

Panther:
offhand i think the mounting holes are 2.5-3mm diameter and 58mm x 54mm,i will dig out the hsf when the little'un is in bed.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 28, 2011)

WTB Tri-fire supported mobo


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> WTB Tri-fire supported mobo
> 
> http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n210/FinalFreedomEclipse/Photo0007.jpg



Lol how come the top box looks smaller than the other 2.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 28, 2011)

because its one of them shitty 5850 'Xtreme' cards that dont clock for shit.

And the pic is grainy....I took it on mah phone!! 5Megapixels worth of bull shit. at least it will hide my spots, pimples and zits when i take a self photo. Always good to have a camera like that around


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 28, 2011)

New phone, no more waiting for page to load all day on psp internet!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 28, 2011)

surfing the net on a PSP 1000 was appaling


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> New phone, no more waiting for page to load all day on psp internet!!!



which one?


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 28, 2011)

Its a HTC wildfire now, not spectacular but still very good compared to my old Samsung , and I can actually load tpu with pictures enabled and it won't take half and hour to load the page


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 28, 2011)

My mate has a HTC wildfire. His mom got it for him. otherwise he would still have an old mono-screen samsung/panasonic flip (blue LED & black text) phone. that were probably all the rage back in 1997-2000. that phones older then some of my neices & nephews and thats scary


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 28, 2011)

The PSP was designed to be a portable game system,not a internet browser lol, the DS web browsing is poo too.
My Blackberry torch web browsing is amazing though i have to say,can easily browse all websites i need.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 28, 2011)

I usually use my Samsung Jet with Opera browser for internet on the go. Its alright, not amazing but good enough to get me into TPU. their open source 'dolphin' browser that comes with the phone is annoying


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 28, 2011)

Seems smartphone is the trend these days,almost all my friends are owning smart phones like HTC,blackberry,iphone or even Nokia/Samsung/LG high end phones.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 28, 2011)

Im poor so no trade up for me yet....

I want to go back to using Sony Ericcson phones but most of their recent phones starting from the X10 have been totally mediocre or not good but not entirely bad either. been tempted to get a second hand iphone. but i cant be arsed with itunes


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 28, 2011)

sold 4 of my old phones in order to get this nexus one, and im still feeling short changed


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 29, 2011)

Soo any of you brits watching the royal wedding then? 

*puts on tin foil hat*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 29, 2011)

me n some mates were gonna have a bbq and celebrate, but it doesnt look like its gonna happen now. theres nothing to do but go down central london with a big spanner n wait for loudmouthed islamic extremists to start their protests so i can get it out and start clobberin them.

UK police need to take a tougher stance on islamic protesters


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 29, 2011)

woohhh!!! Getting hungry...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 29, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> woohhh!!! Getting hungry...



Microwave pizza?


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 29, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Microwave pizza?




Aha you are right... be right back..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 29, 2011)

Them small chicago town pizzas yummy


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 29, 2011)

Apple or Banana or both and then go sleep. =p


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 29, 2011)

Tuna salad!


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 29, 2011)

found an pasta with cheesey.... with coffee


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 29, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> found an pasta with cheesey.... with coffee



Macaroni cheese??? I hate the stuff.


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 29, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Macaroni cheese??? I hate the stuff.



macaroni spaghetti... with cheese on top


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 29, 2011)

Id take a hot lasagna any day. totally love the stuff


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 29, 2011)

Getting tired of these stuffs:


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 29, 2011)

Royal wedding?





Yas internet lurking at 3am!

EDIT:





HUSKIE said:


> macaroni spaghetti... with cheese on top


That sentence doenst entirely make sense since Macaroni is already type of pasta, for example thats why "they" say Mac n Cheese because its Macaroni pasta with a white cheese sauce. Cheesy pasta isnt technically Macaroni either since it contains no Macaroni just some other type of pasta.

I only really like properly made Macaroni and cheese made with a flour based paste and (cheddar). Picky about pizza too, a local takeaway "Cafe India" is decent because they make a good pizza base, i get rather enraged when people tell me "Dominoes" is teh awesomesauce, its not okay so stop licking windows.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 29, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> That sentence doenst entirely make sense since Macaroni is already type of pasta, for example thats why "they" say Mac n Cheese because its Macaroni pasta with a white cheese sauce. Cheesy pasta isnt technically Macaroni either since it contains no Macaroni just some other type of pasta.
> 
> I only really like properly made Macaroni and cheese made with a flour based paste and (cheddar). Picky about pizza too, a local takeaway "Cafe India" is decent because they make a good pizza base, i get rather enraged when people tell me "Dominoes" is teh awesomesauce, its not okay so stop licking windows.



Someone who is as pedantic about food (specifically Pasta) as I am about the English language. 

*High five!*


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 29, 2011)

Had 10 friends around at 8AM (yes even I can drum up 10 friends!) for a champagne breakfast and to watch the Royal Wedding, once it got to the church bit I lost interest, most of them are women so they are sitting wide eyed watching the ceremony and I have escaped to TPU!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 29, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> most of them are women



*straightens my tie* any single ladies for the taking?


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 29, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> *straightens my tie* any single ladies for the taking?



If they are as old as Tatty...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 29, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> If they are as old as Tatty...



hey man, age is just a number!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 29, 2011)

You want do a granny???


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 29, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> You want do a granny???



if shes a rich one, Hell yeah. put up with her for a few years and wait for her to kick the buckket


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 29, 2011)

your sick freedom lol.


----------



## Techtu (Apr 29, 2011)

... I was seeing an older woman not too long ago, but her kids loved me to bits and she had no money so I had to get out of the scene & quick  


jk


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 29, 2011)

Techtu said:


> ... I was seeing an older woman not too long ago, but her kids loved me to bits and she had no money so I had to get out of the scene & quick
> 
> 
> jk



was her kids the same age as you?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 29, 2011)

that would be freaky -- my 56y.o mom seeing a guy about my age or younger....


----------



## Techtu (Apr 29, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> was her kids the same age as you?



Nahh I'm old enough to be their dad aha.



FreedomEclipse said:


> that would be freaky -- my 56y.o mom seeing a guy about my age or younger....



First thought, your mum must be a pretty hot 56yr old 

But seriously your mum must have something good going for her if she's still pulling the young lads


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 29, 2011)

Techtu said:


> First thought, your mum must be a pretty hot 56yr old
> 
> But seriously your mum must have something good going for her if she's still pulling the young lads



nah shes not, i was just being facetious


----------



## Techtu (Apr 29, 2011)

I knew that


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey there is nothing wrong with a nice Gilf.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 29, 2011)

tigger said:


> Hey there is nothing wrong with a nice Gilf.



depends how many years shes got left and how much her estate is worth


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 29, 2011)

lol 
if it's a huge house out in the country i'd tap that


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 29, 2011)

There were 3 single ones, 2 nurses and a teacher, all over 45 but all damn good for their age


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 29, 2011)

Id take the 2 nurses plz -- I dont have an affinity with teachers


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 29, 2011)

I'll take them all. I'm not picky.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 29, 2011)

I'd take Pippa Middleton...
My attempts to escape it were foiled, at 7 in the morning my dad put the radio on in the spare bedroom (at my gran's I share the room with him) and then my gran put something on on the TV about it, I gave in and watched it in the end as I'd have been nagged into the middle of next year by my gran if I had missed it!


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 29, 2011)

crazy pyro said:


> I'd take Pippa Middleton...
> My attempts to escape it were foiled, at 7 in the morning my dad put the radio on in the spare bedroom (at my gran's I share the room with him) and then my gran put something on on the TV about it, I gave in and watched it in the end as I'd have been nagged into the middle of next year by my gran if I had missed it!



Damn Pippa looked amazing in that dress today 

I had a similar issue, except it was my mum who was gonna dish out the asskicking


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 29, 2011)

I love all of the jokes about Prince Harry and the tradition of Best Man and the maid of honour getting together!
At school we have a notice board which is meant to be used for notices about teaching lessons at CCF, however 3/4 of the board is covered in pictures of Cheryl Cole... They're being replaced with pictures of Pippa Middleton!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 29, 2011)

whats good mixed with whisky bourbon??


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 29, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> whats good mixed with whisky bourbon??



Ice, real man drink it neat


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 29, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> whats good mixed with whisky bourbon??



Bourbons.


Dip.
Eat.

Am I alone in this?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 29, 2011)

Bourbon and Bourbons? lol.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 30, 2011)

I just watched some of the clips of the royal wedding,what made me lol is prince william driving the Aston Martin with a Learner Sticker on. Fair enough a guy of his status gets his own private driver but i still find it funny.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 30, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> prince william driving the Aston Martin with a Learner Sticker on.



Learner? I expect more from my Country's future Heir...
Wonder if the helicopter he flies has an L plate? *waits for Tatty's lesson on "L rotors"*


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 30, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I just watched some of the clips of the royal wedding,what made me lol is prince william driving the Aston Martin with a Learner Sticker on. Fair enough a guy of his status gets his own private driver but i still find it funny.



He is a learner king afterall


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 30, 2011)

Ain't there some fireworks on the London Eye or summat?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 30, 2011)

tigger said:


> He is a learner king afterall



Lols,what a nice way to defy logics,he drives with a Learner sticker with his wife and not driving instructor?? Unless Kate is at the right age to be able to teach haha.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 30, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lols,what a nice way to defy logics,he drives with a Learner sticker with his wife and not driving instructor?? Unless Kate is at the right age to be able to teach haha.



I'd imagine that Kate has a full licence and you're allowed to drive as a learner if there's someone over 21 with a full licence in the vehicle.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 30, 2011)

crazy pyro said:


> I'd imagine that Kate has a full licence and you're allowed to drive as a learner if there's someone over 21 with a full licence in the vehicle.



Yeah i was thinking that aswell lol.
This is a funny picture:
http://yfrog.com/gzicvakj


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh dear, not the best picture of either of them!
Princess Beatrice's hat as well... It looks like something you'd expect a Marvel supervillian to be wearing!


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 30, 2011)

crazy pyro said:


> you're allowed to drive as a learner if there's someone over 21 with a full licence in the vehicle.



Is that how they do it now? 5 years ago, you had to have someone that's had their licence for 3 years (or 3 1/2 years, can't remember) in the front passenger seat.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 30, 2011)

While you're down there!!!


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 30, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Is that how they do it now? 5 years ago, you had to have someone that's had their licence for 3 years (or 3 1/2 years, can't remember) in the front passenger seat.




It may well still be the same, I'd been told it was the 21 age limit by my mate (I've not started driving yet due to parental cash issues so it's not been a major concern so far).


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 30, 2011)

Yea, I suppose they would have to be at least 21 to have had their licence for 3 years; so we're both right


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 30, 2011)

crazy pyro said:


> It may well still be the same, I'd been told it was the 21 age limit by my mate (I've not started driving yet due to parental cash issues so it's not been a major concern so far).



thats the age limit by default. average pass age= 18

so,
18+3=21


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 30, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> While you're down there!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110430/asas.jpg



Awesome pic scam


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 30, 2011)

did anybody see the cartwheeling priest? 
before the ceremony some priest did a cartwheel along the aisle lol


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 30, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> did anybody see the cartwheeling priest?
> before the ceremony some priest did a cartwheel along the aisle lol



yep, that guy was crazy


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 30, 2011)

it were quite brilliant indeed!
i was upset to not see the red arrows!


----------



## Techtu (Apr 30, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> i was upset to not see the red arrows!



William did say he wanted a low-key wedding afterall... but how on earth English royalty can do it that way I have no idea


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 30, 2011)

Low key to them is only 5000 people there not 20,000 lol


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 30, 2011)

haha 
in a huge church, with cartwheeling priests
and typhoons that ITV said cost £90,000 to keep in the air for an hour, that could be bombing colonel gadaffi into submission


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 30, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> haha
> in a huge church, with cartwheeling priests
> and typhoons that ITV said cost £90,000 to keep in the air for an hour, that could be bombing colonel gadaffi into submission



I'm pretty sure that the Paveway IV bombs which we're dropping on Gadaffi's chums cost a few grand a piece, the opening salvo of the No Fly Zone cost in excess of $600 million for 112 missiles (granted a hell of a lot more fancy cruise missiles) but still, military hardware is not cheap!


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 30, 2011)

Going to GUILDFORD (ASH) tomorrow! Indeed long journey from sheffield to there...

someone to meet up and collect something....


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 30, 2011)

crazy pyro said:


> I'm pretty sure that the Paveway IV bombs which we're dropping on Gadaffi's chums cost a few grand a piece, the opening salvo of the No Fly Zone cost in excess of $600 million for 112 missiles (granted a hell of a lot more fancy cruise missiles) but still, military hardware is not cheap!



i agree, but our military budget is something like 50 billion quid a year... 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queen_Elizabeth_class_aircraft_carrier
look at that lol 
we have a low amount of troops, so we can spend all the defense budget on high-tech powerful equipment like that...
so we can afford to replace the missiles we fired overnight



huskie, parking is an absolute NIGHTMARE in guildford. so i wish you good luck


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 30, 2011)

*Spectrum am going in guilford by train i don't have any car atm. had an ford zetec last year..

here is my journey planner:

Sheffield to ASH

Sheffield (SHF) to Birmingham New Street (BHM) on Sunday 1st May 2011Departs	Arrives	Duration
10:57	12:30	1h 33m

Travel by Train with CrossCountry 

Leg 2 of 3
Birmingham New Street (BHM) to Reading (RDG) on Sunday 1st May 2011Departs	Arrives	Duration
13:03	14:42	1h 39m

Travel by Train with CrossCountry 

Leg 3 of 3
Reading (RDG) to Ash (ASH) on Sunday 1st May 2011Departs	Arrives	Duration
15:03	15:37	0h 34m

Travel by Train with First Great Western


ASH to SHEFFIELD

Ash (ASH) to Reading (RDG) on Sunday 1st May 2011Departs	Arrives	Duration
16:02	16:35	0h 33m

Travel by Train with First Great Western 

Leg 2 of 3
Reading (RDG) to Birmingham New Street (BHM) on Sunday 1st May 2011Departs	Arrives	Duration
17:11	18:49	1h 38m

Travel by Train with CrossCountry 

Leg 3 of 3
Birmingham New Street (BHM) to Sheffield (SHF) on Sunday 1st May 2011Departs	Arrives	Duration
19:01	20:40	1h 39m

Travel by Train with CrossCountr*


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 30, 2011)

Spectrum: Fair point, we do seem to spend a lot on things like light bulbs...
Huskie: It sucks that you have to spend 9 hours on a train, but look on the bright side... Plenty of time to read!


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 30, 2011)

crazy pyro said:


> Plenty of time to read!



read? who does that? Time to watch a few movies if i was him

@spectrum we made a lot more money (i mean a lot, like 50x or something ridiculous) selling weapons to gaddafi before the war then we have spent fighting him


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 30, 2011)

I've never been able to spend more than 4 hours doing one thing and one thing only, unless it's building something, then it's ok, mainly because there's a good amount of variation.
I read one hell of a lot as a child and watch films to relax, generally if I'm on a long train journey I'm taking time out of school to be there so I alternate between reading and working.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 30, 2011)

crazy pyro said:


> I've never been able to spend more than 4 hours doing one thing and one thing only, unless it's building something, then it's ok, mainly because there's a good amount of variation.
> I read one hell of a lot as a child and watch films to relax, generally if I'm on a long train journey I'm taking time out of school to be there so I alternate between reading and working.



same, i read a lot as a kid, now i watch movies as most books are incredibly boring, only books i currently think are worthwhile are the hitchhiker guide to the galaxy - i spend so much time laughing whilst reading those people think theres something wrong with me


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> same, i read a lot as a kid, now i watch movies as most books are incredibly boring, only books i currently think are worthwhile are the hitchhiker guide to the galaxy - i spend so much time laughing whilst reading those people think theres something wrong with me



I've moved on to graphic novels lately, horrendously expensive to buy myself but my local library has kept me going for about 2 years and I have a friend whose been collecting for at least 20 years now, every month or so I go over and visit him with my best mate, borrow a pile of graphics and lend him a couple from my collection. Science fiction on the side, but I read a load of technical stuff as well just to know a bit further than a-level requires since the more physics and maths you know... well, the more you know!


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 30, 2011)

crazy pyro said:


> I've moved on to graphic novels lately, horrendously expensive to buy myself but my local library has kept me going for about 2 years and I have a friend whose been collecting for at least 20 years now, every month or so I go over and visit him with my best mate, borrow a pile of graphics and lend him a couple from my collection. Science fiction on the side, but I read a load of technical stuff as well just to know a bit further than a-level requires since the more physics and maths you know... well, the more you know!



yeah i don't read gfx novels cause there too expensive.

only paper based thing i'm thinking off buying is scott pilgrim as apparently the comics are actually good

tekken movie - http://www.play.com/DVD/DVD/4-/12263994/Tekken/Product.html

sounds like its gonna be crap - like fight club but without the physcological element


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 30, 2011)

You wanna read some of Jeff Noon's books - his stuff is epic... Vurt is one of my favourites, and it's crazy.

There was some talk of them doing a film of Vurt, which would be amazing.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> yeah i don't read gfx novels cause there too expensive.
> 
> only paper based thing i'm thinking off buying is scott pilgrim as apparently the comics are actually good
> 
> ...



I'd seriously suggest The Walking Dead, it's probably the best comic I've read so far (excepting Sandman, that is fantasy/ mythology at its true best) I'd suggest taking a look at the AMC series even if you don't want to get into reading the comic, it's brilliant.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 30, 2011)

Look what happened to me at 3 this morning...


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 30, 2011)

crazy pyro said:


> I'd seriously suggest The Walking Dead, it's probably the best comic I've read so far (excepting Sandman, that is fantasy/ mythology at its true best) I'd suggest taking a look at the AMC series even if you don't want to get into reading the comic, it's brilliant.



that like the TV show? i've seen an episode of that and that was OK

all this talk of comics reminds me i didn't get round to finishing death note - the TV show (see:http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51327)

@ic your pic dosn't work


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 30, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Look what happened to me at 3 this morning...



How'd you manage that?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 30, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Look what happened to me at 3 this morning...



pub brawl?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah stupid pic.

A friend was jumped so I tried to break it up and I got a couple of boots to the face. 3 guys against 1.


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 30, 2011)

Aw that's horrible. hope it heal soon..


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 30, 2011)

It'll go back to normal in a few days. In a rather sadomasochistic way, I hope my eyeball stays red.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 30, 2011)

just watched enemy at the gates, what a film


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 1, 2011)

Great film and nice bint, rachel weiss is gorgeous, i'd fap to her, and tap her if given the chance.

Have you seen sahara? good film imo-http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0318649/


----------



## Bo$$ (May 1, 2011)

tigger said:


> Great film and nice bint, rachel weiss is gorgeous, i'd fap to her, and tap her if given the chance.
> 
> Have you seen sahara? good film imo-http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0318649/



yep, about the ground water  poisoning?
good film

anyone seen tron legacy, i have never seen the first one but this one was AMAZING, fuck avatar this was THE SHIT!


----------



## HUSKIE (May 1, 2011)

Bike Jump World Record 50' Vertical Bunny Hop Stunt


----------



## crazy pyro (May 1, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> yep, about the ground water  poisoning?
> good film
> 
> anyone seen tron legacy, i have never seen the first one but this one was AMAZING, fuck avatar this was THE SHIT!



Yep, just watched it last night and loved it! The original's pretty good as well, it's worth a watch.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 1, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Bike Jump World Record 50' Vertical Bunny Hop Stunt


woah that guy is amazing


----------



## Spectrum (May 1, 2011)

meh enemy at the gates... 
the funny thing is that if major konig actually existed, zaitsev would've been killed


----------



## HUSKIE (May 1, 2011)

Arrived at Birmingham.


----------



## MoonPig (May 1, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> meh enemy at the gates...
> the funny thing is that if major konig actually existed, zaitsev would've been killed



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erwin_König


----------



## Bo$$ (May 1, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> meh enemy at the gates...
> the funny thing is that if major konig actually existed, zaitsev would've been killed



all propaganda at the end of the day



HUSKIE said:


> Arrived at Birmingham.



how long was the actual journey?


----------



## HUSKIE (May 1, 2011)

1h 33m.
Followed 1h 39m from here to reading.

Final destination will be at 15.37


----------



## Bo$$ (May 1, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erwin_König



that link is Bullshit, he died at 76 years of age, we was NOT assassinated by the the fucking government, he was a war hero....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 1, 2011)

Does anyone have 4Gb's worth of DDR2 1066 ram? mine just crashed on memtest after 2hrs 

Id try to RMA but OCZ dont do ram anymore so i dunno whats gonna happen. so much for lifetime warranty


----------



## Bo$$ (May 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Does anyone have 4Gb's worth of DDR2 1066 ram? mine just crashed on memtest after 2hrs
> 
> Id try to RMA but OCZ dont do ram anymore so i dunno whats gonna happen. so much for lifetime warranty



ouch! they will still do a warranty i think 
ive got 4x1gb sticks 677mhz?


----------



## MoonPig (May 1, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> that link is Bullshit, he died at 76 years of age, we was NOT assassinated by the the fucking government, he was a war hero....



I wasn't arguing. Just saying.

I don't know either way, never looked into it.


----------



## Spectrum (May 1, 2011)

well, i did.
also, notice how in the film, "konig" hands over his tags and documents to a colonel?
also, if there was such a man, surely a rifle would've been found? nope... because according to the film, zaitsev left the rifle with danilov. 


was just russian propaganda trying to get people to take up sniper rifles in stalingrad 
still, made for a good film 
the shot where the guy jumped was incredible... i tried to re-create it many times in games lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 1, 2011)

hmmm....whenever im running memtest & i power off the screen while it does it. it always crashes.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> hmmm....whenever im running memtest & i power off the screen while it does it. it always crashes.



wierd - i think this deserves a thread

whenever i run memtest some numbers change, unless its broken and then some diffrent numbers move very fast


----------



## Spectrum (May 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> hmmm....whenever im running memtest & i power off the screen while it does it. it always crashes.



that is most bizarre...


----------



## HUSKIE (May 1, 2011)

Nice to meet you. Back in south yorkshire soon. Hope u enjoy your new toys.


----------



## MightyMission (May 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Does anyone have 4Gb's worth of DDR2 1066 ram? mine just crashed on memtest after 2hrs
> 
> Id try to RMA but OCZ dont do ram anymore so i dunno whats gonna happen. so much for lifetime warranty



theres a few pairs of 2x2 1066 on ebay,i have some myself but i wont be able to free them up till i get some 1150 at a good price.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 1, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> theres a few pairs of 2x2 1066 on ebay,i have some myself but i wont be able to free them up till i get some 1150 at a good price.



i've got 4gb or DDR2 800 'ive you want it but i'd need DDR3 in return or cash to at least partially cover buying new


----------



## scaminatrix (May 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i've got 4gb or DDR2 800 'ive you want it but i'd need DDR3 in return or cash to at least partially cover buying new



I got 2x2GB XMS3 1333 sitting here doing nothing... Is this some kind of mad RAM triangle we're about to step into?


----------



## HUSKIE (May 1, 2011)

damn really tired went to guildford met up with GAS2100... really exhausted need to chill..


----------



## cheesy999 (May 1, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> damn really tired went to guildford met up with GAS2100... really exhausted need to chill..



why?


----------



## HUSKIE (May 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> why?



We had cross traded from him... leave in sheffield at 10:57am got home at 9:00pm..


----------



## cheesy999 (May 1, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> We had cross traded from him... leave in sheffield at 10:57am got home at 9:00pm..



Bad luck, i bet that cost quite a bit as well


----------



## HUSKIE (May 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Bad luck, i bet that cost quite a bit as well



£78.50 super offpeak return...


----------



## cheesy999 (May 1, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> £78.50 super offpeak return...



sometimes i'm glad i have free train travel


----------



## Spectrum (May 1, 2011)

sometimes i'm glad i have a car.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 1, 2011)

sometimes i'm glad i never have to leave the house


----------



## Techtu (May 1, 2011)

sometimes I'm glad that I have a post office just down the road 

EDIT: but I like what scam does more!


----------



## scaminatrix (May 1, 2011)

Techtu said:


> sometimes I'm glad that I have a post office just down the road


Mine is too... about 100 metres away. That's why y'all get your packages with maximum efficiency


----------



## cheesy999 (May 1, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> sometimes i'm glad i never have to leave the house





Spectrum said:


> sometimes i'm glad i have a car.





cheesy999 said:


> sometimes i'm glad i have free train travel



brilliant how HUSKIE has said thanks to all of these, its like he's getting ideas from this 'a car, i do have one of those' or 'maybe one of my relatives works on the trains' or even 'maybe i'm a vampire(though not the shitty twylight kind)'


----------



## scaminatrix (May 1, 2011)

I like the idea he's a vampire... but one that can't fly, obviously...


----------



## Techtu (May 1, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Mine is too... about 100 metres away. That's why y'all get your packages with maximum efficiency



Shame about the wedding and bank holiday and crap... I want my fan controller


----------



## scaminatrix (May 1, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Shame about the wedding and bank holiday and crap... I want my fan controller



My watch repair kit turned up Friday though; not wanting to rub your face in it or anything lol the fan controller was shipped on the 28th, via 1st Recorded:


----------



## Techtu (May 1, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> My watch repair kit turned up Friday though; not wanting to rub your face in it or anything lol the fan controller was shipped on the 28th, via 1st Recorded:





Shocking... I'm gonna blame Royal Mail! It's not even made it half way yet aha.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 1, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Shocking... I'm gonna blame Royal Mail!



They did ship a day later than my repair kit though.
I got 4 watches here that I needed links removed from, would've cost me fiver each watch. Plus the batteries on 2 of them needed replacing, that's another fiver each. The repair kit was only £15 so money well spent!! Some of the bits in the kit are a bit pound-shoppish, but I'm not too heavy-handed these days anyway.
I recommend the kit if you got loadsa watches laying about... as many people do...


----------



## Techtu (May 1, 2011)

I don't wear watches... I'm not one for wearing any kind of chains, ring's & watches etc.

Thanks for the heads up anyways


----------



## scaminatrix (May 1, 2011)

Techtu said:


> I don't wear watches... I'm not one for wearing any kind of chains, ring's & watches etc.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up anyways



I'm like a crow; I like shiny stuff


----------



## cheesy999 (May 1, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I'm like a crow; I like shiny stuff



same- my watch dosn't have any special features and is actually just steel but i bought it as its shiny, i also like neon lights and led's etc


----------



## Techtu (May 1, 2011)

You like bandits/fruit machines no doubt then?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 1, 2011)

Techtu said:


> You like bandits/fruit machines no doubt then?



Have no idea what the first means and am not interested In the second, I have shiny things such as a watch and a htc wildfire as they look nice and by neon lights etc Its the same, my pc has neon lights as i like looking at them

Is that l from death note in your sig?


----------



## scaminatrix (May 1, 2011)

I'm not too into fruitys either, I've never had the money to play them lol I'd like to have one to take apart though...


----------



## Techtu (May 2, 2011)

Stupid BBC iPlayer!!! Just as I settle down and want to catch up on some Dr Who the damn HD version isn't working


----------



## MoonPig (May 2, 2011)

Why am i awake...

Fell asleep at 10pm, woke at 5am... lol.

Best make the most of the morning.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 2, 2011)

Fuck my Crucial Ram is erroring out after mere seconds in memtest86+


----------



## Bo$$ (May 2, 2011)

does anyone get discount at expansys.com?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 2, 2011)

Looks like the yanks have got osama bin laden, its all over the news.


----------



## Techtu (May 2, 2011)

tigger said:


> Looks like the yanks have got osama bin laden, its all over the news.



Seriously? I need to switch over to BBC News


----------



## crazy pyro (May 2, 2011)

tigger said:


> Looks like the yanks have got osama bin laden, its all over the news.



Old news Tigger  Unfortunate that he had to get shot rather than be extracted but for the importance of the operation it looks like it was quite small scale so getting him out may have been a tad hairy.
Libyan ambassador to the UK has been told to leave as well.


----------



## Spectrum (May 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> read? who does that? Time to watch a few movies if i was him
> 
> @spectrum we made a lot more money (i mean a lot, like 50x or something ridiculous) selling weapons to gaddafi before the war then we have spent fighting him



a couple tank sales should cover the cost of our attack so far

besides if we just invade already (that's what will eventually happen), we can seize all gaddafi's gold and take control of the oil in libya


----------



## Techtu (May 2, 2011)

So... how long does you all think it'll be before the yanks make a movie about how they got to this point...


----------



## MoonPig (May 2, 2011)

I think South Park have covered it enough... lol.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 2, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I think South Park have covered it enough... lol.



what, the episode with stevie nicks? (the goat from fleetwood mac)


----------



## MilkyWay (May 2, 2011)

Know how Osama is dead right? WELL he was buried at sea, dont you guys think that is very convenient?

PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!

Im glad hes dead because i was getting sick of the Royal Wedding.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 2, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Know how Osama is dead right? WELL he was buried at sea, dont you guys think that is very convenient?
> 
> PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!
> 
> Im glad hes dead because i was getting sick of the Royal Wedding.



There's been more coverage of it in one day than there was in the entire week leading up to the royal wedding! It's got just a tad old hearing about it every hour on radio one and having stuff constantly pop up on facebook (I use it as my IM service to talk to some of my friends).


----------



## cheesy999 (May 2, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Know how Osama is dead right? WELL he was buried at sea, dont you guys think that is very convenient?
> 
> PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!



they've got pics apparently, but they arn't releasing them for some reason, apparently they had a video feed of the entire event so i'm sure we'll see the event a few years down the line cause america has that freedom of information act don't they


----------



## crazy pyro (May 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> they've got pics apparently, but they arn't releasing them for some reason, apparently they had a video feed of the entire event so i'm sure we'll see the event a few years down the line cause america has that freedom of information act don't they


I'm not sure if the US do have freedom of information, since it was a CIA/ Special Forces op it may well end up remaining classified until long after they've left Afghanistan, they play specifics ridiculously close to the chest. They buried him at sea to avoid his grave becoming some sort of shrine. I'd imagine that the earliest we'll see any real evidence from the US that Bin Laden is dead will be after Al-quaeda's leadership has released confirmation of his death and they're going to take a while with that since he was found by the US tracking one of his couriers.


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 2, 2011)

The Snooker is bloody awesome tonight, I've really enjoyed the tournament this year. Trump to win I hope.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 2, 2011)

I thought they released a pic but it turned out to be fake?

This one:


http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/may/02/osama-bin-laden-photo-fake


----------



## cheesy999 (May 2, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I thought they released a pic but it turned out to be fake?
> 
> This one:



photoshop


----------



## pantherx12 (May 2, 2011)

I don't know why Osama being dead or anything is news at all.

It's not as if he controls everyone/is the only person who believes what he believes. 

For example, if Obama got shot dead. There's a vice president right?

Cutting the head of the snake is a shitty tactic, humans are like hydras in that respect.


----------



## Millennium (May 2, 2011)

Anyone interested in a cheap RC car? I can hit you up with a link if you are 

Sorry for the blatant rule breaking speculative post. 

PS too busy with TF2 to play BFBC2 again lol

PPS glad _obama_ lol Osama is dead but not sure what to make of the human shied aspect of it all


----------



## scaminatrix (May 2, 2011)

The fact that he's got a ton of look-alikes; and the fact that the Americans are less trust-worthy than Bin Laden himself; leads me to take everything with a pinch of bullsh*t anyway


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 2, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Anyone interested in a cheap RC car? I can hit you up with a link if you are
> 
> Sorry for the blatant rule breaking speculative post.
> 
> ...



You mean Osama, not Barack Obama.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 2, 2011)

As much as i want believe Obama word about Bin Laden is dead,i am pretty sure people want see proof of his dead body. Even it did come out of a president mouth,still some people want see it to feel much more relief.


----------



## pantherx12 (May 2, 2011)

Pffftttt our elected leaders have killed more people than Osama has.

( he may beat them when it comes to killing in person though)


----------



## scaminatrix (May 2, 2011)

Yea didn't we like steal a whole bunch of countries? 
Isn't that why the Queen is still wanted for War Crimes in Ireland?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 2, 2011)

Osama Bin Laden was shot dead in Pakistan Today................

Just goes to show you can actually take the bins out on a Bank Holiday 

He was only buried at Sea because the US asked the Saudi's if they wanted his body for burial (as he is one of them)...... but they refused.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 2, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> He was only buried at Sea because the US asked the Saudi's if they wanted his body for burial (as he is one of them)...... but they refused.



Saudi Arabia kicked Osama out of his homeland ages ago, that's why he lived in Sudan instead. Why would Saudi Arabia want him back?


----------



## gumpty (May 2, 2011)

Take the bins out ...  classic.

I reckon they buried him at sea cause they're already pissing the crazy Muslims off enough that they wanted to send a message to Islamic people by at least respecting their beliefs in one way (buried within 24 hours).
I'm sure they have plenty of footage and pics and DNA from his body to prove the case - but conspiracy theorists will be conspiracy theorists.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 2, 2011)

Meh. You can rest assured on one thing; if the American Government claim something to be true, then it's a lie 

I can't believe they tried to say they found a passport belonging to one of the hijackers in amongst the rubble of one of the fallen towers... Only slightly charred


----------



## gumpty (May 2, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Meh. You can rest assured on one thing; if the American Government claim something to be true, then it's a lie



'Don't believe anything until it has been officially denied.'


----------



## Tatty_One (May 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Saudi Arabia kicked Osama out of his homeland ages ago, that's why he lived in Sudan instead. Why would Saudi Arabia want him back?



They wouldn't, diplomatic protocols require the offer.


----------



## Kovoet (May 2, 2011)

gumpty said:


> 'Don't believe anything until it has been officially denied.'



I think Blair's gone lol


----------



## scaminatrix (May 2, 2011)

gumpty said:


> 'Don't believe anything until it has been officially denied.'



 like it


----------



## pantherx12 (May 2, 2011)

Has anyone actually looked up Islamic burials?

Sea burials are not the scene thing to do ha ha

They're only last resort kinda thing really, and it's not within 24 hours.

As-long as the body doesn't start to decompose any length of time is fine really.

So popping him in the freezer would of been A.OK.

I've a reckoning that he died years ago and they were just using him to help hype continued occupation ( among other excuses)


----------



## scaminatrix (May 2, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I've a reckoning that he died years ago and they were just using him to help hype continued occupation ( among other excuses)



CAUTION - Conspiracy theory post:
I reckon the opposite - he's still alive - The one person that profited most from the Twin Towers coming down was Bush (because of the value of his shares in the Defence thingy rising through the roof), and Binny was the scapegoat.
I think Ladel and his whole family are living fine at the moment...


----------



## pantherx12 (May 2, 2011)

Nothing wrong with Conspiracy theories as long as your willing to accept other answers ( including the official ones) if they're proven : ]

Conspiracy theories have gotten a bad name due to people believing something and being adamant about it regardless of proofs given etc.


Used to be a good thing to constantly question what you're being told.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 2, 2011)

Yea, I only believe very few sources, but the thing is, certain Governments seem to really stick their own foot in it - contradicting themselves and defying all sense of Physics with gammy explanations to events lol
"American Drug War - The Last White Hope" is a good one to watch. An actual Police Officer (Mike Ruppert) was approached by the CIA and was asked to help traffic coke into the country, and had undeniable sources/evidence.
They're the only sorts of sources you'll catch me believing 

Some stuff's just funny though... inter-dimensional lizards beings always tickles me


----------



## MilkyWay (May 3, 2011)

Im with the majority of non mentalist US people that think that its a bit of an empty guesture killing Osama Bin Laden. FUCK all will change; someone else will take over as figure head of Al Qaeda, apparently he wasnt even calling the shots anymore rather just a public face. The Insurgency in Afghanistan is a national movement its not connected to Al Qaeda. There are other terrorist organisations and states, probably some will try a revenge attack. The influence it has in the middle east is diminished as proof with the recent uprisings.

I dont understand Americans saying the war on terror is over and they won. As if killing one man made up for the world trade centre attacks. If the whole war in Afghanistan was just about killing Osama then that was an expensive waste of time.

Stupidist shit is that America bankrolled Bin Laden during the Russian invasion in the 80s.

I can accept that he may be dead but right now im on the fence i need more evidence than just aw btw we killed Bin Laden, for example they paraded Saddam like a trophey when they found him!

EDIT: After the world trade centre attacks they sent Bin Laden's family out of the country. HELL America has profited from contracts in Iraq and money laundering, America is a big whore.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 3, 2011)

well, Sapphire got back to me about trying to obtain a correct bios for my borked 5850....

same response theyve always given me when i have problems with their cards <insert 2 deep fried dead 4870s here>



> Dear Sir:
> Please prepare your receipt and contact your retailer directly to claim the warranty service.
> Also refer warranty policy : http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/support/?cid=3&psn=000203



If they can just give me a bios i could fix the card here and now -_-; now i gotta send it back to the shop


----------



## MightyMission (May 3, 2011)

Do any of you guys have knowledge on iMacs?
I was given one and it won't power on but my mate reckons it used to work fine,
he just shelved it when he got a new one.


----------



## gumpty (May 3, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Do any of you guys have knowledge on iMacs?
> I was given one and it won't power on but my mate reckons it used to work fine,
> he just shelved it when he got a new one.



You have to pledge your devotion and wallet to Steve Jobs before it will turn on.


----------



## MightyMission (May 3, 2011)

haha
I am kinda intrigued as to if its any good,to see what the pull for so many people is?
Failing that im gonna strip it and see if anything is retrievable before it gets launched into the skip.


----------



## gumpty (May 3, 2011)

If I had the money I'd build a hackintosh as a second rig ... but I don't.

I've not used one since 1992 but I'd be keen to try.


----------



## Spectrum (May 3, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Know how Osama is dead right? WELL he was buried at sea, dont you guys think that is very convenient?
> 
> PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!



THANKS KIERAN BRO! all the pics i've seen look so horrendously photoshopped it's unbelievable... like one with the bottom half of osama's face (the beard, quite blurry and pixelated), with a pale, less blurred top half of head covered in blood...

Way i see it is, the yanks and us lot have been in afghan for 10 years now. we've made no headway in the search for bin laden, and if we can't find him, then there would've been no reason to attack them in the first place IMO. Meaning, our invasion of afghanistan would be illegal, and we'd look really fucking stupid lol

by the way can i just say... the 9/11 casualties are around 3500...
iraqi soldiers killed in the iraq war : 38,778-70,278 (not to mention civvie casualties of course)
number of taliban and al-qaeda killed in afghanistan: 38,000+ (again, no civvie casualties)

now that "osama is dead", we've no reason to be there, and we can concentrate on more dangerous countries.. IE north korea and iran.


----------



## Spectrum (May 3, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Yea, I only believe very few sources, but the thing is, certain Governments seem to really stick their own foot in it - contradicting themselves and defying all sense of Physics with gammy explanations to events lol
> "American Drug War - The Last White Hope" is a good one to watch. An actual Police Officer (Mike Ruppert) was approached by the CIA and was asked to help traffic coke into the country, and had undeniable sources/evidence.
> They're the only sorts of sources you'll catch me believing
> 
> Some stuff's just funny though... inter-dimensional lizards beings always tickles me



lol mate, the afghan heroin exports have increased by about 90% since we turned up there


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 3, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> lol mate, the afghan heroin exports have increased by about 90% since we turned up there



Hey if you find any bacon sandwich on the frontlines. send it home for a proper burial.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 3, 2011)

Why is it libraries will KICK you out if you use a mobile phone while inside but people can make as much noise as they want and not get thrown out??? Currently sitting in the library tapping away on the laptop and theres a group of turkish people talking LOUD like as if their at a friends garden party or something.

how the hell does that work? im not allowed to answer a call on my mobile but yet people here are allowed to scream, shout and make as much noise as they humanly can. 

If i got up and started singing god save the queen at the top of my voice. I wouldnt get booted out.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Why is it libraries will KICK you out if you use a mobile phone while inside but people can make as much noise as they want and not get thrown out??? Currently sitting in the library tapping away on the laptop and theres a group of turkish people talking LOUD like as if their at a friends garden party or something.
> 
> how the hell does that work? im not allowed to answer a call on my mobile but yet people here are allowed to scream, shout and make as much noise as they humanly can.
> 
> If i got up and started singing god save the queen at the top of my voice. I wouldnt get booted out.



do it and see what happens

stand on the table and start singing - sing this from 1:10 onwards http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZThquH5t0ow&feature=player_detailpage#t=70s


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 3, 2011)

nah, i couldnt do that. the turks would start throwin vegetables at me!!!


----------



## cheesy999 (May 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> nah, i couldnt do that. the turks would start throwin vegetables at me!!!



this is gonna sound really obvious but throw them back

how many of them are there - you v them sounds like a fair fight if there are less then 10 of them

you should still sing this -http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZThquH5t0ow&feature=player_detailpage#t=70s


----------



## Spectrum (May 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> this is gonna sound really obvious but throw them back



lol freedom, cheesy does have a point


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> this is gonna sound really obvious but throw them back



nah, I refuse to brawl in a sacred nerd sanctuary.

I'll just work on releasing a colossal loud fart and pwn them into silence


----------



## Spectrum (May 3, 2011)

or walk past them and let out a really potent silent bastard


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 3, 2011)

wheres tatty? I need him to give the winston churchil speach


----------



## cheesy999 (May 3, 2011)

just do what i do, bring a pair of sound isolating headphones with you at any time wherever you go


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 3, 2011)

I forgot to pack them!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 3, 2011)

this reminds me of the moment in Saving Nemo with the seagulls and the aussie pelican just turns around and shouts "WOULD YOU SHUT THE HELL UuuuuuuuP?!"


----------



## Spectrum (May 3, 2011)

well, tell me the "photograph" doesn't look like a ps job


----------



## cheesy999 (May 3, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> well, tell me the "photograph" doesn't look like a ps job



its gone now


----------



## Spectrum (May 3, 2011)

i'm well aware of that, i didn't want it on here for too long, want me to pm the link to you?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 3, 2011)

anyone know why increasing the threads in 7-zip makes it faster even once you've reached 2-3 times your core count

@spectrum:not particularly i've got a pizza in 15 minutes and according to the url its something to do with a dead bin-laden


----------



## Spectrum (May 3, 2011)

yeah it is, but i believe it's worth a look anyway, so if you change your mind, i'll pm you the URL


----------



## Tatty_One (May 3, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Has anyone actually looked up Islamic burials?
> 
> Sea burials are not the scene thing to do ha ha
> 
> ...



All I can say is that after living in the Middle East for 4 years, it was clear that the burial MUST take place within 24 hours, otherwise the spirit could not pass into their equivilent of our heaven and if the Americans were seen to be preventing that then they would lose a lot of Arab friends, notwithstanding the fact that he may have been refused entry at the gate in any case!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 3, 2011)

but didnt the arabs refuse to accept hs body to be buried in their country? hence the reason why he was dumped at sea.

But imo the whole thing happend pretty quickly. I have also been told tha pictures of osamas dead body have been banned from being published to the public which doesnt help with the theory that many people dont know if they believe that osama is really dead or not


----------



## Tatty_One (May 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> wheres tatty? I need him to give the winston churchil speach



"we will fight them on the beaches, kill them, then take a package holiday in their home town and ravage their women..... we will fight them in the whore houses of the world, sniff out the product of their desire, impregnate them with Bubonic plague, then watch them die slowly whilst singing "Rule Britania" over a cold pint of Carlesburg..... only because Carlesburg make the best speeches in the world 

Word on the street with some of my Army Buddies is that the death of Osama Bin Laden was actually a hugh mistake, a Delta Force patrol was sniffing out the area  when Osama came running out of his tent chanting and screaming, he had just watched the United Arsenal game on the Sky Terrorism channel and was actually chanting "up the Gunners", the riflemen in the section took him literally and shot him thinking he was a suicide bomber.


----------



## Spectrum (May 3, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Word on the street with some of my Army Buddies is that the death of Osama Bin Laden was actually a hugh mistake, a Delta Force patrol was sniffing out the area when Osama came running out of his tent chanting and screaming, he had just watched the United Arsenal game on the Sky Terrorism channel and was actually chanting "up the Gunners", the riflemen in the section took him literally and shot him thinking he was a suicide bomber.



 love it tatty


----------



## HUSKIE (May 3, 2011)

@ tatty i'd love your avatar.......


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 3, 2011)

Has anyone got a physical hard copy of Mass Effect 2 for PC they would let me borrow to rip the ISO or willing to sell cheap???


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 3, 2011)

Tatty, you should be the PMs speech writer. youd give the country such a huge moral boost


----------



## gumpty (May 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Why is it libraries will KICK you out if you use a mobile phone while inside but people can make as much noise as they want and not get thrown out??? Currently sitting in the library tapping away on the laptop and theres a group of turkish people talking LOUD like as if their at a friends garden party or something.
> 
> how the hell does that work? im not allowed to answer a call on my mobile but yet people here are allowed to scream, shout and make as much noise as they humanly can.
> 
> If i got up and started singing god save the queen at the top of my voice. I wouldnt get booted out.



My mother's a librarian. If it was her library she would have sorted them out.

I think you'd be well within your rights to tell them to be quiet. If they refused, and the librarian refused to help, then you're stuck I guess.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 3, 2011)

I would have just taserd the lot of them and be done with it


----------



## Techtu (May 4, 2011)

Do any of you know if that error has been fixed for the SP1 update for Win7... you know the one, where it say's Window's isn't genuine :/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 4, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Do any of you know if that error has been fixed for the SP1 update for Win7... you know the one, where it say's Window's isn't genuine :/



#1 get a geniune copy
#2 do not discuss hacks & warez on TPU
#3 call up M$ and talk to them about the activation issue

Thank you


----------



## Techtu (May 4, 2011)

My Windows is perfectly genuine. I was not discussing anything to do with fake/pirated Windows.

Isn't there a problem with genuine user's who upgrade to SP1 and then have their system tell them that it's not genuine even though it actually is?

The reason I'm asking is simply because I've read about it whilst browsing the net... just wanted to know if this was a issue or not.


----------



## gumpty (May 4, 2011)

Techtu said:


> My Windows is perfectly genuine. I was not discussing anything to do with fake/pirated Windows.
> 
> Isn't there a problem with genuine user's who upgrade to SP1 and then have their system tell them that it's not genuine even though it actually is?
> 
> The reason I'm asking is simply because I've read about it whilst browsing the net... just wanted to know if this was a issue or not.



I've upgraded myself and a few of my flatmate's computers and haven't had that issue.

What's the margin of error with a sample size of 4?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 4, 2011)

Call up M$ support, if your copy is found to be geniune then they will reactivate it. even if its not they will probably activate it. because Pirates usually dont have the guts to call up support and try to pass off their copy as geniuine when they know everyone in the bay has downloaded the same copy and distributed it


----------



## Techtu (May 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Call up M$ support, if your copy is found to be geniune then they will reactivate it. even if its not they will probably activate it. because Pirates usually dont have the guts to call up support and try to pass off their copy as geniuine when they know everyone in the bay has downloaded the same copy and distributed it



What was it you said...




FreedomEclipse said:


> #2 do not discuss hacks & warez on TPU









But yeh, I guess that would be the only thing I could do, just ring up support and let them sort it for me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 4, 2011)

Techtu said:


> What was it you said...



are you implying that you are using a pirated version of W7?


----------



## Techtu (May 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> are you implying that you are using a pirated version of W7?



Not at all... just found what you said here specifically 




Techtu said:


> even if its not they will probably activate it. because Pirates usually dont have the guts to call up support and try to pass off their copy as geniuine when they know everyone in the bay has downloaded the same copy and distributed it



was pretty openly talking about how to get a pirated Window's genuine.

Anyway's I'd rather this not turn into some tit for tat  Just was concerned about updating to SP1.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 4, 2011)

yes but it doesnt mean that they are doing to activate it for every tom, dick and harry that calls up complaining of activation problems. they will check the key on the system and if there is indeed over 1000 activations under the 1 same key they they will most likely refuse to help you.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 4, 2011)

bit of a rant....

I placed an order with DABS last tuesday for 2 GPU coolers. at the time they had 10-23 units in stock so i placed an order. I had placed an order with a different retailer but their ETD was retarded -- something like 2-3weeks. I needed it a lot lot quicker then that so i cancelled with the retarded guys and placed an order with days who had 2-3days ETD which was more acceptable.

but boy was it the wrong move. I should have stayed with the retarded guys as i had also put in an order for a 5850 with them a bit earlier the ETD on it as it was a little on the high side so i gave them a poke via email, and since my details had already cleard with them they were happy to put it in the post so i could have it before the Royal wedding started.

I should have had my order from DABS by now. If not last thursday then at least saturday or tuesday just gone. 

I had always logged on to DABS to check on my order and also stock levels of the cooler i was buying,  this morning i logged on only to find that the stock level had been updated to 'orderd upon request' and my order status was still pending.

which really really pissed me off. as i had waited almost a whole week for something that now had no ETA. what made matters worse is that I was never notified that they had indeed run out of stock and asked if i still wanted to proceed.

I canceled my order and left them a long rant about it. because I will never know if they even had any stock in the first place.

Im still waiting for a response from them (if theyre gonna give me one) and i went back to the retailer with the retarded ETDs which were happy to fast track my order so i could get it a little earlier which makes me feel like an idiot for not sticking with them in the first place.


----------



## Spectrum (May 4, 2011)

i updated to sp1 when it first came out, i've not had a single issue


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 4, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Isn't there a problem with genuine user's who upgrade to SP1 and then have their system tell them that it's not genuine even though it actually is?
> 
> The reason I'm asking is simply because I've read about it whilst browsing the net... just wanted to know if this was a issue or not.



We get this issue at work with branded Notebooks. A lot of Samsung Notebooks seems to suffer from this issue but I doubt it's anything to do with SP1.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 4, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> We get this issue at work with branded Notebooks. A lot of Samsung Notebooks seems to suffer from this issue but I doubt it's anything to do with SP1.



actually you are wrong...


theres a patch called 'KB971033' which is causing it. and that one small patch alone effects the entire way how windows is activated.

if you have it installed. your genuine installation might have been mistakenly flagged as a pirated copy of windows. and you must re-validate it either online or by calling up M$.

M$ use to make it as a standalone update patch, then people were getting smart so they hid it inside SP1. what nerd cant resist the urge to update to the next service pack???

Google the patch.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> actually you are wrong...



Oh rly?

So explain to me why false-positives happen when SP1 _isn't_ installed? Arrogant get! We still get false positives in earlier versions of Windows.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 4, 2011)

Freedom, have you ever thought about being a mod?   :troll:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 4, 2011)

because M$ slipped a WGA activation tool inside Internet Exporer 8 which may mistakenly flag a genuine installation as a pirate copy.

False positives happen all the time. but im saying that the SP1 doesnt fix the issue and people are still having their geniune copy of windows flagged as pirated.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 4, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Freedom, have you ever thought about being a mod?   :troll:



affirmative.

but you and i know (as well as the other mods and higher ups) that it will never happen.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 4, 2011)

The world just isn't ready for you...


----------



## Bo$$ (May 4, 2011)

Techtu said:


> My Windows is perfectly genuine. I was not discussing anything to do with fake/pirated Windows.
> 
> Isn't there a problem with genuine user's who upgrade to SP1 and then have their system tell them that it's not genuine even though it actually is?
> 
> The reason I'm asking is simply because I've read about it whilst browsing the net... just wanted to know if this was a issue or not.



same issue with me on my OCUK copy of windows 7, delete one of those updates sorted the issue out for me


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 4, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> The world just isn't ready for you...



Enough about you, Lets hear some more about me!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 4, 2011)

Personally, I dont think im well behaved enough to be a mod


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 4, 2011)

Personally your just a horny chinese dude wanting to get drunk and get the ladies every night.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 4, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Personally your just a horny chinese dude wanting to get drunk and get the ladies every night.



im not always drunk off my tits you know....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Enough about you, Lets hear some more about me!!



tatty i will get my revenge!!!


----------



## Spectrum (May 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> im not always drunk off my tits you know....



"it appears i'm absolutely gazebo'd!"


----------



## Fourstaff (May 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> tatty i will get my revenge!!!



He is going to run you over with his Jag if you are not careful. Here, take this gun, was going to sell it to Osama but then he died :/


----------



## Tatty_One (May 4, 2011)

Mine's bigger than yours


----------



## MightyMission (May 4, 2011)

guys can you give me an appraisal on a surround setup please?
the mrs making me sell some bits i gathered over the years and i am not sure how to price this?
its pretty much as new,a dell wl6000 5.1 setup.
opinions please!


----------



## cheesy999 (May 4, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> guys can you give me an appraisal on a surround setup please?
> the mrs making me sell some bits i gathered over the years and i am not sure how to price this?
> its pretty much as new,a dell wl6000 5.1 setup.
> opinions please!



give it to me for free?


----------



## MightyMission (May 4, 2011)

that's a very kind offer!
i will have to pass though fella,i will never be holding the folding if i do that.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 4, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> that's a very kind offer!
> i will have to pass though fella,i will never be holding the folding if i do that.



just trying to help a fellow TPU member get rid off his unwanted equipment

in all seriousness i'd say £50 is the average price off a 5.1 set up + £20 for the wirelss rear speakers  - £10 for Dell and you get £60+ delivery


----------



## Bo$$ (May 4, 2011)

they are going for £60 shipped on fleabay, so around £60 is great


----------



## MightyMission (May 4, 2011)

cheers mister!
i got loads of crap i don't want..prob is that no one else would want it either


----------



## cheesy999 (May 4, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> they are going for £60 shipped on fleabay, so around £60 is great



my estimate was right as always i continue to be the best person in the world  well, besides the obvious


----------



## crazy pyro (May 4, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> my estimate was right as always i continue to be the best person in the world  well, besides the obvious



Cheese can always be made better with worcester sauce!


----------



## cheesy999 (May 4, 2011)

crazy pyro said:


> Cheese can always be made better with worcester sauce!



and tomato and onions etc, its less about them improving the cheeses flavour and more about the cheese being an awesome team manager


----------



## crazy pyro (May 4, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> and tomato and onions etc, its less about them improving the cheeses flavour and more about the cheese being an awesome team manager



True, my cooking so far has depended rather heavily on cheese, mainly because it's a BRILLIANT ingredient!


----------



## MightyMission (May 4, 2011)

cant beat a tagliatelle or lasagne..thinking of food is making me hungry!


----------



## Bo$$ (May 4, 2011)

just made lasagne, fuck yeah!


----------



## Spectrum (May 4, 2011)




----------



## cheesy999 (May 4, 2011)

my headphones just broke, I'm gonna get some sleep for now and then tomorrow make the dreaded call to play.com, anyone know what there like when it comes to replacing their low quality excuses for products


----------



## MightyMission (May 4, 2011)

Alright fella!
i'm too new here to know anyone yet


----------



## scaminatrix (May 4, 2011)

Hey man, yea he's a low-poster, just wondering if anyone UK has dealt with him.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 4, 2011)

Just made a croque monsieur which is just a sort of toasty, i dont think there is an English name for it?

UseNow? Never heard of that user before sorry.


----------



## MightyMission (May 4, 2011)

i'd never heard of a croque monsieur so i googled one and now i feel even more hungry!
looks like a breville mixed with french bread.
Damn i should eat something or go sleep so i stop thinking about food.
i wish the george formby didnt take so damn long to warm up,i could do with a cheese and ham panini


----------



## MilkyWay (May 4, 2011)

Croque Monsieur well basically its just a cheese and ham sandwich but cooked on a frying pan then grilled.


----------



## Techtu (May 5, 2011)

Super Noodles FTW!


----------



## scaminatrix (May 5, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Super Noodles FTW!



Get HUSKIE to send you some of his special noodles from his local shop then... you won't regret it. They're for men only 

I'm off to bed, g'night all


----------



## MilkyWay (May 5, 2011)

Super Noodles?






Im joking i like noodles too.


----------



## Techtu (May 5, 2011)

Why do I find that so funny that I spent a whole 2 minutes laughing none stop


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 5, 2011)

good news....I got quite a substantial tax refund coming in, not enough to build a completely new rig from the top down, but enough for 1 mobo, 1 cpu & 4-8Gb ram

To save costs, I will be putting my current mobo CPU & ram up for sale to go towards the cost of the upgrade.

a 2600k is possible but chances are i'l be looking more at the bang for buck ratio and go with a 2500k. its not as if i have made real use of my quad Q9550 anyway since i got it, I rarely encode videos or music anymore so theres little reason for me to go for a quad. 

if anyone has any interest in giving my parts a good home. pm me


----------



## Millennium (May 5, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Super Noodles FTW!



You can get cheapo noodles from chinese shops for like 35p a pack. And some of them come with soy sauce and sesame oil as well as the flavour packs too. Taste brilliant  

Would never touch super noodles lol not authentic


----------



## scaminatrix (May 5, 2011)

Tesco's 8p packs ofnoodles with ketchup or reggae reggae sauce. Hell yea!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 5, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> reggae reggae sauce. Hell yea!



bought some jerkchicken & BBQ flavour sauce to try out for £1 from sainsburys. was gonna put some in a sandvich at some point then i accidently ate all the sandvich filler and that was the end of that idea


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 5, 2011)

For all those who have been living under a rock for the last month, in tribute to MKMods who recently passed away some UK members have been organsing a tribute build in his name to donate to a family/persons less well off than ourselves.

The build is currently underway and so far the generous folk at TPU have donated a Coolermaster Elite 430 case, OCZ PSU, Q6600, ROG Gene II, RAM, 8400GS, 300gb HDD, DVD-RW and a logitech mx600 mouse  

We are really in need of a 775 cooler for the Q6600 desperately!!! 

also if anyone has a spare keyboard, better GPU?  that would be nice and anything else you guys can think of to add to the build would be great if you can donate anything. 

If you can, PM me with details.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 5, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> For all those who have been living under a rock for the last month, in tribute to MKMods who recently passed away some UK members have been organsing a tribute build in his name to donate to a family/persons less well off than ourselves.
> 
> The build is currently underway and so far the generous folk at TPU have donated a Coolermaster Elite 430 case, OCZ PSU, Q6600, ROG Gene II, RAM, 8400GS, 300gb HDD, DVD-RW and a logitech mx600 mouse
> 
> ...



I could possibly have a OCZ Vendetta 2 up for grabs. where and when depends where the cheque from HM revenue comes in.

Sorry to keep you on the edge like that, but i have no idea when. could be next week, could be the week after next week. who knows.

as for GPU I currently have a crappy gigabyte 7800GT lying around. Its not exactly mine but i dont think the guy i got it from wants it as he already has my 8800GTS, 4870 & one of my 5850s. He tried to sell it to CEX but them assholes rejected it saying the fan was too loud.

and it is loud. but ive given the bearing some 3in1 but its still loud. its as loud as the day it was made.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 5, 2011)

SCAN has listed the 2500k as quad core lol


----------



## Millennium (May 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> SCAN has listed the 2500k as quad core lol



http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=52210

Cores: 4
Threads: 4 (no HT)

I was going to say something before. This is like the 750/760, it's a true quad core m8

Nice chip too I'm waiting for the 22nm version though


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I could possibly have a OCZ Vendetta 2 up for grabs. where and when depends where the cheque from HM revenue comes in.
> 
> Sorry to keep you on the edge like that, but i have no idea when. could be next week, could be the week after next week. who knows.
> 
> ...



Wowsers OCV vendetta, I would keep that sucker, but hey if you do, that would be really really generous and you win a lifetime supply of cookies  

Wonder if that 7800gt would be better than the 8400GS and if I could maybe make it passive?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 5, 2011)

crap. I always thought a 2500k was a dual core + 2 hyper threads.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> crap. I always thought a 2500k was a dual core + 2 hyper threads.



 now go and stand in the corner and think about what you have done!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 5, 2011)

hmmm, shall I save money and just get the standard p8p67 board or pay £20 for more the 'pro' version?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> hmmm, shall I save money and just get the standard p8p67 board or pay £20 for more the 'pro' version?



unless you get more pci-e lanes or something then don't bother, no point paying extra for a nuclear heatsink or whatever they try and sell you with that particular boards "deluxe" version


----------



## scaminatrix (May 5, 2011)

Standard. It looks like the only differences are: 
e-sata, 
the q-shield 
and a USB 3.0 PCI plate.

Standard:
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8P67/#specifications

Pro:
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8P67_PRO/#specifications


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 5, 2011)

heres what i ripped off another forum



> With the Pro you gain:
> 
> * one more PCIe 2.0 x16 slot for a total of 3 x PCIe 2.0 x16 slots
> * Support for NVIDIA SLI Technology including 1 x ASUS SLI bridge connector
> ...



Im sold!! I can buy back my old 8800GTS (g92) and have crossfire and be running physX at the same time!!


----------



## Techtu (May 5, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Standard. It looks like the only differences are:
> e-sata,
> the q-shield
> and a USB 3.0 PCI plate.
> ...



Looks like the Deluxe supports Xfire & SLI.

EDIT: FreedomEclipse beat me to it


----------



## scaminatrix (May 5, 2011)

Missed that one. D'oh!


----------



## cheesy999 (May 5, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Looks like the Deluxe supports Xfire & SLI.
> 
> EDIT: FreedomEclipse beat me to it



Delux ftw


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 5, 2011)

yeah, Im gonna need to get the pro version as i run crossfire. otherwise id be stuck at 16x|4x.

phew, glad i havent put in an order yet


----------



## MightyMission (May 5, 2011)

im not sure how important frames per second are to you against price paid but here is a bench someone done to clarify the reality of using x16/x16 against x16/x4.
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/819348-16x-16x-vs-16x-4x-gtx.html


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 5, 2011)

you know what...Im just gonna go for the Deluxe version.

and yeah..... i just found out that it doesnt do 16x|16x with dual graphics cards but more 8x|8x like the rest of them..


----------



## MightyMission (May 5, 2011)

Even so the 2500 will give more frames as its a far better architecture than the older quads.
I can't get over how cheap they are given its brand new tech and they can easily see 5ghz+ 24/7 without crazy cooling!
even DDR3 isnt that expensive,makes me wonder why i am hunting out the fastest DDR2 when i could get faster DDR3 AND an am3+ capable mobo for the same price


----------



## scaminatrix (May 5, 2011)

DDR3's cheaper than DDR2 yea. £30 for 4GB XMS3-1333 new. Damn lol


----------



## MightyMission (May 5, 2011)

You know!
i see 2133 ddr3 for less than 1200 ddr2 gahh i thought i was being smart buying a ddr2 board last year


----------



## scaminatrix (May 5, 2011)

T'was expensive last year. I paid £140 for 4GB OCZ Reaper HPC 1600 C7. Can't even seem to get £50 for it now!!!


----------



## cheesy999 (May 5, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> T'was expensive last year. I paid £140 for 4GB OCZ Reaper HPC 1600 C7. Can't even seem to get £50 for it now!!!



selling on tech seams to be a lost cause now, just use it for keyrings/hang it on a wall

buying old tech however is awesome, i've decided to only buy parts from tpu or on a very large speical offer as its just better


----------



## scaminatrix (May 5, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> selling on tech seams to be a lost cause now, just use it for keyrings/hang it on a wall



Way ahead of you (hanging on the wall):


----------



## MightyMission (May 5, 2011)

is that a cambridge audio amp under the monitor?
i gave an old sempron a haircut the other day so i would have some pins to solder onto a couple of damaged chips i bought,
Once i had scalped the sempron i begun to wonder if people made keyrings of old chips,like the 478 chips in front of me,i think the little hole in the corner of the chip was the inspiration.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 5, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Way ahead of you (hanging on the wall):



they've still got the pakaging on


----------



## Bo$$ (May 5, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> they've still got the pakaging on



packaging*


however are you gonna get an A* in GCSE english with that kind of spelling?


----------



## Techtu (May 5, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> they've still got the pakaging on



Or he has OCD and everything has to be exactly as he found it


----------



## scaminatrix (May 5, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> is that a cambridge audio amp under the monitor?



Na, just a Technics one. Nice though. I prefer my Harman Kardon HK6100 w/ Mission 730's though. If you're into high-end gear, or valve amps, my Dad's been getting hold of loads of decent bits recently...



cheesy999 said:


> they've still got the pakaging on



I like to think of it as my shop 



Techtu said:


> Or he has OCD and everything has to be exactly as he found it



He knows me  that's me all over!


----------



## cheesy999 (May 5, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> packaging*
> 
> 
> however are you gonna get an A* in GCSE english with that kind of spelling?



was typing with one hand, an A*'s never gonna happen unless they make the entire exam speaking


----------



## Bo$$ (May 5, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> was typing with one hand, an A*'s never gonna happen unless they make the entire exam speaking



hence why everyone i know only got an A


----------



## cheesy999 (May 5, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> hence why everyone i know only got an A



they all typed with one hand?

waste of time anyway, in real life extracting the authors hidden intentions when reading a poem will be next to useless, i've always thought they should do English like they do a foreign language

spellings like 10% now, writing in paragraphs is worth more


----------



## Millennium (May 5, 2011)

I actually have a nice stereo valve amp but after 8 years or more of enjoyable listening I am thinking of getting rid. It is a Harman Kardon A500 amp which has a valve based preamp too. Where would be a good place to sell and more importantly get a price check for it? If it is going to go cheap I would rather keep it


----------



## cheesy999 (May 5, 2011)

Millennium said:


> I actually have a nice stereo valve amp but after 8 years or more of enjoyable listening I am thinking of getting rid. It is a Harman Kardon A500 amp which has a valve based preamp too. Where would be a good place to sell and more importantly get a price check for it? If it is going to go cheap I would rather keep it



when i have the choice i always use this http://www.thevintageknob.org/sony-TA-1130.html

110db S/N ratio - 200w output - but that was serverly underrated, it can do aobut +33%-50% more then that, glass breaking power - i generally connect it to my ipod - makes me laugh that theres 40 years between them and the things still compatible

EDIT:Still thats not on my computer and i would love an amp for my computer so i've you feel like selling the a500 give me a pm and i'll see if we can work something out  (serisley my current speakers were £20 from pc world and although their suprisngly good there not at that level (i've got some speakers already for a real speaker set up but no amp)

DOUBLE EDIT:INFACT AN AMP IS ALL I'M MISSING


----------



## MightyMission (May 5, 2011)

I used to build valve amps for myself and friends,my home sets were anything from 10 x KT88 (500w) to 40 x KT88/6550 (2.4kw) for the sound systems-nothing beats the 3rd order harmonics '88s let off when there all warmed up!
my friend still builds valve amps using Huge radio transmission tubes,4 of these badboys(813's i think) would let off a kw and destroy the local youth centre's/town halls foundations in short order...
ofcourse the input/output trannys on any of those high power amps will break your back if you even looked at them.
i don't even have a stereo anymore,just the EV monitors i use when messing with cubase on the computer.
cheesy that amp is solid state right? i had an old crown amp that looked the same,the bass was really warm as the huge caps in it flooded the circuits


----------



## cheesy999 (May 5, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> I used to build valve amps for myself and friends,my home sets were anything from 10 x KT88 (500w) to 40 x KT88/6550 (2.4kw) for the sound systems-nothing beats the 3rd order harmonics '88s let off when there all warmed up!
> my friend still builds valve amps using Huge radio transmission tubes,4 of these badboys(813's i think) would let off a kw and destroy the local youth centre's/town halls foundations in short order...
> ofcourse the input/output trannys on any of those high power amps will break your back if you even looked at them.
> i don't even have a stereo anymore,just the EV monitors i use when messing with cubase on the computer.
> cheesy that amp is solid state right? i had an old crown amp that looked the same,the bass was really warm as the huge caps in it flooded the circuits



think so, its actually my dad's but he doesn't use it anymore as he prefers the stereo in his car, so i'm the only one that uses it, unfortunately due to the neighbours it doesn't go over a quarter-1/3 most of the time, i use it most of the time for my headphones as it works brilliantly as an equalizer due to how high the base will go, i remember once someone accidencedtly started it playing at full volume (on only 2 of the output channels) and it caused the entire house to vibrate (seriously i was on the other side of the house and it was downright scary

if you know so much about these things can you suggest a way to repair the brakes on a http://www.obsoletemedia.com/tapedecks/sonytc645.htm

i no its not a large budget (i have no job) but what would you be able to get me for £40-£50 as digital amplifiers and just expensive and not very good in comparison (it doesn't need to be anything special just better then my current one)(the advent one on my pc not the sony))

seriously though your right when it comes to base the sony is fantastic


----------



## MightyMission (May 5, 2011)

i have still got a couple of old reel to reels but i never repaired one,
from mermory they have furry buffers or rubber wheels that double up as drive wheel and physical brake. 
Probably the easiest way would be to wrap the rubber in sellotape to increase the diameter of the drive/brake wheel.
If it has the furry type stoppers then canibalising some old cassette tapes might work.

why are you entertaining fixing it?i had one of my old tascams on ebay for months and not even a nibble...

i havent got a job either cheesy,there is absolutely nothing this end of the uk,i should have stayed in london!

anyways £40-50 would get a sensible older style solid state(amcron/fisher et al)or a wanky jap reproduction tube amp that sounds terrible and makes you regret parting with the paper.
have you checked richer sounds?

I personally rate the yamaha ax500,
which can be picked up cheaply but its got a very nice sound.
i couldnt qoute specs but whatever the source,they always seem to sound slightly warm,and they have a great phono stage too but its down to personal preference.


----------



## Spectrum (May 5, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Way ahead of you (hanging on the wall):



i like your case  but you want to sort yourself out with a decent cpu cooler!!!


----------



## Spectrum (May 5, 2011)

by the way is anybody interested in fixing really really damaged hardware?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 5, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> by the way is anybody interested in fixing really really damaged hardware?



just how damaged is this?

i think i could use it to beat my 3d mark score of 1 million


----------



## Bo$$ (May 5, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> no this one has actual brake pads i think, we tried replacing them with some sort of felt but it didn't last long, i'll have to try the cassette tape things
> 
> i havn't got a job due to age related stuff (boss's GCSE english hints a lot)
> 
> ...



i had a job while i was 15, try getting a paper round or even working in a small shop or something....
in london it is fucking hard for a graduate to find a job forget about a student


----------



## MightyMission (May 5, 2011)

i cant really help you with the reel to reel then fella,sorry.
as for the amp i will get back to you on it
fixing stuff makes you feel good 
i never dropped a days work in 15 years ,then moved to eastbourne and it went bad,really bad 
i will get my license back eventually then have to commute every day-theres no other way if the kids are to have what they should.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 5, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> by the way is anybody interested in fixing really really damaged hardware?



gtx 285???


----------



## scaminatrix (May 5, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> i like your case  but you want to sort yourself out with a decent cpu cooler!!!



Don't need one  I don't OC these days. I wouldn't mind a slightly better looking one though...



Spectrum said:


> by the way is anybody interested in fixing really really damaged hardware?



Me and HUSKIE... What is it?


----------



## MightyMission (May 5, 2011)

i'm interested too.
cheesy check ebay for the ax500 and ignore 430w that the input lol


----------



## Bo$$ (May 5, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> guess who has 2 weeks work experience hear http://www.adm-computing.co.uk/ and YOU DON'T GET PAID FOR IT!!!



thats shit, but then again i have done 1100hrs of volunteering at British heart foundation for nothing but UCAS experience. Im gonning to try and apply at a computer builder's shop... that seems more like my thing


----------



## cheesy999 (May 5, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i'm interested too.
> cheesy check ebay for the ax500 and ignore 430w that the input lol



99p but you know thats gonna go up, i'll keep an eye on it though


----------



## MightyMission (May 5, 2011)

might be lucky mate!
i use a courier for all the heavy stuff,its only £7.99 ish for up to 32kg,they use hdnl and send a text with a 2 hour window of there ETA.
i bought a portable a/c for £10 without thinking about logistics then stumbled across the hdnl site.Result!


----------



## cheesy999 (May 5, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> thats shit, but then again i have done 1100hrs of volunteering at British heart foundation for nothing but UCAS experience. Im gonning to try and apply at a computer builder's shop... that seems more like my thing



that's probably what i'll end up doing, i know its not as well paid as some job in a programming company or something but building and fixing things is just intresting


----------



## cheesy999 (May 5, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> might be lucky mate!
> i use a courier for all the heavy stuff,its only £7.99 ish for up to 32kg,they use hdnl and send a text with a 2 hour window of there ETA.
> i bought a portable a/c for £10 without thinking about logistics then stumbled across the hdnl site.Result!



Any chance of a link? all I can find is the business side


----------



## MightyMission (May 5, 2011)

sorry i wasnt sure what can be posted here,some forums are a bit twitchy about advertising.
anyways
http://www.smartcourier.co.uk/
if you go directly through hdnl you have to shift x amount of units a month,so a broker comes into play and you still only pay £7.88 according to the collection i ordered a couple of minutes ago.
It was a a hdnl rep who recommended i use a subby to keep costs down!


----------



## cheesy999 (May 5, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> sorry i wasnt sure what can be posted here,some forums are a bit twitchy about advertising.
> anyways
> http://www.smartcourier.co.uk/
> if you go directly through hdnl you have to shift x amount of units a month,so a broker comes into play and you still only pay £7.88 according to the collection i ordered a couple of minutes ahgo.
> It was a a hdnl rep who recommended i use a subby to keep costs down!



on tpu you can post almost any link as long as you don't spam or spend your time insulting the competition, a lot of companies actually have representatives on hear in order to help people with their products,  answer questions etc


----------



## MightyMission (May 5, 2011)

Excellent,this forum seems a lot more lax than the other one i check,plus the people are more friendly too which is great!


----------



## cheesy999 (May 5, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Excellent,this forum seems a lot more lax than the other one i check,plus the people are more friendly too which is great!



Well you've managed to become one of my favourite people in just 30 posts so I'm sure you'll fit in well with this site (be carefull of mussels and erocker when his avatar isn't from a tv show) and if you have any queations ask krejj or black panther


----------



## MightyMission (May 5, 2011)

haha :cheers:
mm i think i came across erocker when some dude was trolling me when i first got here.
If i stumble across a sensible amp on my travels i will give you a nudge.
alternatively you could foregoe the hi fi sound and have a dell wireless setup!
as it happens i know someone who...


----------



## cheesy999 (May 5, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> haha :cheers:
> mm i think i came across erocker when some dude was trolling me when i first got here.
> If i stumble across a sensible amp on my travels i will give you a nudge.
> alternatively you could foregoe the hi fi sound and have a dell wireless setup!
> as it happens i know someone who...



Bit of a waste for me my pc has no soround sound


----------



## Spectrum (May 5, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> gtx 285???


 you know it boss!
last year i spilt ribena or some other liquid substance on it whilst i was playing, which absolutely knackered it. (everything else was fine though as the liquid substance had only hit graphics card) there was no smoke or burnt electronic smell which is why i think it MAY be salvageable.
I'd be willing to send it off for free to anyone who wishes to tackle such a task!


----------



## MightyMission (May 5, 2011)

mine does but i never use it,most of the records i ripped onto here are mainly mono 

So it just dawned on me i spent ages tryin to get 4gig stable with my computer for it to be at 1gig most of the time (web browsing/waffling and playing music etc) with the cool & quiet function,and i barely notice the difference!
I don't know how it became soo important to get the extra gig but now it seems stupid!
Anyway im off to get an hours sleep before my little'un wails for his midnight feed,hopefully tomorrow brings the 1100t and 955 that need soldering so i might have something to do!

Spectrum i will take the mission of resuscitation on if the other guys dont want to.

Seeya :cheers:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 5, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who pm'd about my ram. but its gone, same guy also bought my quad. all thats left now is my mobo and cpu cooler


----------



## Techtu (May 5, 2011)

Thoughts about Need For Speed Shift 2?


----------



## MightyMission (May 6, 2011)

The last nfs i played was carbon and i was hugely disapointed.
i am still hoping for a gran turismo for pc.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> still hoping for a gran turismo for pc.


 Never going to happen in a million years. console exclusive


----------



## MightyMission (May 6, 2011)

i know it is a shame the emulators dont work very well 
i do have a ps2 here somewhere but the idea of that game married up to pc quality graphics is a sweet one.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 6, 2011)

Damn! Bought a 4 Bay HDD Hot Swap thing, and it's too loud for me (I need silence). Paid £60 for it now it's gotta go straight back into a FS thread  Actual p*sstake!!


----------



## MightyMission (May 6, 2011)

i know what you mean,the only sound i hear from my system is the HDD and psu fan.
nice looking HDD bay though,GLWS!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i know it is a shame the emulators dont work very well
> i do have a ps2 here somewhere but the idea of that game married up to pc quality graphics is a sweet one.



i run a ps2 emulator. unfortunately the graphics plungin that renders all the graphics isn't all up to scratch just yet and tbh its more like ps1 graphics but i can still play ps2 games so i'm not complaining.


----------



## MightyMission (May 6, 2011)

i tried a couple and the only sensible emulator that worked well was mame,and i only had that for super street fighter 2 lol


----------



## pantherx12 (May 6, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Damn! Bought a 4 Bay HDD Hot Swap thing, and it's too loud for me (I need silence). Paid £60 for it now it's gotta go straight back into a FS thread  Actual p*sstake!!



Change stock fan.

Honestly sir


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2011)

well, Ive been running PSX2 for a lot of my PS2 games, seems to work fine. but as i said  graphics look more like PS1 graphics no matter how you set it up in the plugins


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2011)

watercooled is still posting in the FS section... Oh if some of you are still interested in some fast DDR2 ram... look HERE might not be as cheap as £40 but its better then paying £70 or more for it


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 6, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> watercooled is still posting in the FS section...



Yep, when will that guy learn. More to the point, when will the mods ban his ass.


----------



## Techtu (May 6, 2011)

What's he done?

or isit better of being left alone


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2011)

Techtu said:


> What's he done?
> 
> or isit better of being left alone



you have pm


----------



## scaminatrix (May 6, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Change stock fan.
> Honestly sir



Mega-difficult (I won't say impossible...) it's one of these but mine takes 4 HDD's and takes up 3x5.25" bays.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2011)

this video just had me laughing for 5mins 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seMK-Xi3MNY

man, im in tears!!


----------



## Techtu (May 6, 2011)

+1


----------



## MilkyWay (May 6, 2011)

Been looking for some ram and ffs 1333mhz ram is dirt cheap, looking to get some new DDR3 then i thought fuck it might as well go 8gb while I'm at it.

Got my psu back from Scan today as they said it didn't have anything wrong with it, fine by me because the noise issue i was having doesn't exist anymore since i got the psu back. They felt the need to hold the psu for over 3 weeks for around 4 hours of benching which i don't understand.

Anyone using a mechanical keyboard? I've been looking at them but they are kinda expensive, the G15 logitech i have i never use its features and them keys are mushy.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2011)

Man....Im gonna name my new rig 'Brozilla' after the video.

I did a little price up of my parts and for some reason one site charges LESS VAT for my parts

I wanted to buy from Novatech but they would cost me about £445'ish Just for a:

Thermaltake Frio
Corsair Vengence 4GB dual channel
Asus p8p67 Deluxe
i5 2500k

SCAN would cost me just £427. and theres notreally a huge difference in prices.

Im trying to order the whole lot from one place to save on shipping costs.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Man....Im gonna name my new rig 'Brozilla' after the video.
> 
> I did a little price up of my parts and for some reason one site charges LESS VAT for my parts
> 
> ...



you using the free shipping?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2011)

Nope.. standard £7.99 carrage fee for SCAN. even if i select free shipping on novatech, it still wont be cheaper then SCAN.


----------



## MightyMission (May 6, 2011)

I had a bit of trouble with scan(though probably an isolated incident)

I ordered a pair of gtx 470s that were reference models by the picture,which i what i wanted as i already had a pair of full cover waterblocks.

They sent out a pair of non ref models which my blocks didnt fit  and they wouldnt take them back as there was nothing wrong with them-so i got lumbered with these cards AND had to get gpu only blocks..
kinda defeated the purpose of putting them under liquid as the heatsinks still needs lots of air to keep the VRM's and memory cool.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Nope.. standard £7.99 carrage fee for SCAN. even if i select free shipping on novatech, it still wont be cheaper then SCAN.



so your not using this http://www.avforums.com/forums/scan_offer.php


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2011)

its only £7.99. it if was £7.99 for each item. sure but its £7.99 for all 4 items. Im cool with that.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> its only £7.99. it if was £7.99 for each item. sure but its £7.99 for all 4 items. Im cool with that.



you could spend the money on these -http://www.scan.co.uk/products/sharkoon-12-blue-ccfl-4in1-kit-(x4-ccfl-tubes-plus-dual-inverter-plus-adhesive-velcro-strips)

4 cold cathodes is enough to light up a room if you have a see through side panel


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2011)

I already got some cathodes ty


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I already got some cathodes ty



pics


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> pics



later -- currently have the side panel off and im waiting for 5850 to come back from RMA. when its all in, i will take pics


----------



## Millennium (May 6, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> I had a bit of trouble with scan(though probably an isolated incident)
> 
> I ordered a pair of gtx 470s that were reference models by the picture,which i what i wanted as i already had a pair of full cover waterblocks.
> 
> ...



Under UK distance selling regs as long as you contact them within 7 days you can return for any reason as far as I know  Did you try that? Never had a problem with scan myself but this doesnt sound so good...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2011)

I have had a problem with SCAN in the past. but i didnt get it sorted out until over a year later when the aftersales manager joined bit-tech as a rep for SCAN. I dont really want to order from scan, but their price is the cheapest


----------



## MightyMission (May 6, 2011)

i called them up as soon as i opened one of the boxes,and was pretty much told that because there was nothing wrong with the card,
and the item number denoted the twin fan model,
i was in the wrong?!?

I did say about trading standards laws etc and i would like to return them bearing in mind one was stealed sealed in its box,but i got stonewalled.

So i pointed out nowhere in the description or the item picture did it say about being non reference otherwise i would have bought the other models,which fell on deaf ears.
maybe they thought i had killed them by over volting or whatever,
but either way i got burnt and though the cards perform well i would have preferred reference models by far,
the blocks cost me 80 each and i still cant use them but dont want to sell them,maybe one day i will be able to put them to use when 470s are priced below £50.

nothing else i have ordered from scan has had problems so like i say it was probably an isolated incident.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2011)

you should have been able to send them back IMO as they werent the ones you were looking for.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 6, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Under UK distance selling regs as long as you contact them within 7 days you can return for any reason as far as I know  Did you try that? Never had a problem with scan myself but this doesnt sound so good...



Only provided the product box has not been opened


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Only provided the product box has not been opened



He coulda shipped one back then in that case...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2011)

ah screw it. Ive worked it out so i can still get everything cheaper then SCAN but not from SCAN.

I can order the ram, cpu & mobo from Ebuyer. and qualify for next day delivery for £6.99.

the Frio will come from Aria for £38(inc shipping)


----------



## Millennium (May 6, 2011)

Scan are generally pretty competitive on prices if you found cheaper you've done well  You want to let us know who beat them?

edit: thanks enjoy your new system you gonna crank it up to 5ghz?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2011)

As far as i can go on aircooling wthout frying. Ive just got to hope that my friend whose buying my Q9550 stuff is good for the money otherwise I will have to break his legs.


secondly I havent bought it yet. im just checking on prices


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

any of you want your manhole protected from unwanted access?







+play.com have awesome customer services, rang them up about the broken headphones and they even offered to refund the postage


----------



## Spectrum (May 6, 2011)

nah, the rear of my pants are not only protected against humans, but the lead lining has the power to stop nuclear radiation.


----------



## MightyMission (May 6, 2011)

and there was me thinking of big yellow cordons to protect the services working underground :facepalm:


----------



## Tatty_One (May 6, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> He coulda shipped one back then in that case...



Definatly, Distance selling regulations give the buyer by law the option to return ANY unwanted and unopened item for a full refund.

Edit:  Check the link below, you will see on the page a link to a PDF doc containing "Laymans terms" of the law.

http://www.oft.gov.uk/about-the-oft/legal-powers/legal/distance-selling-regulations/


----------



## MightyMission (May 6, 2011)

I feel pretty shitty for having let them bend me over about these cards but it won't happen again,
and the cards Do work fine but i wanted a totally silent computer,hence the reference models + waterblocks.

One reference and one non ref still wouldn't have helped much as they are in SLi so the clocks have to match up.

Had second hand ones been available when i bought them i would have got those instead as the warranty would have been voided as soon as i removed the heatsinks anyway.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

anyone know if i'll have any problems using my samsung charger with my HTC, its the same voltage just 0.7A instead of 1A


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2011)

it should be fine. but maybe charge slower


----------



## Bo$$ (May 6, 2011)

should be ok, maybe take a bit longer


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> should be ok, maybe take a bit longer



no, it does it worryingly fast, that's why i ask


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> should be ok, maybe take a bit longer



Beat you to the crunch there old chap


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Beat you to the crunch there old chap



doesn't matter, i saw his first as its on a new page

3 infractions in one day, i've just made mistake after mistake today


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2011)

Yeah and i replied to him while surfin the net on my crappy samsung phone. your argument is invalid


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2011)

come at me bro!


----------



## Bo$$ (May 6, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah and i replied to him while surfin the net on my crappy samsung phone. your argument is invalid



freedom eclipse is a great guy, listen and you will go far young one


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah and i replied to him while surfin the net on my crappy samsung phone. your argument is invalid



made me smile that did

time to listen to some iron maiden i think

Or the monty python galaxy song


----------



## Bo$$ (May 6, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> made me smile that did
> 
> time to listen to some iron maiden i think
> 
> Or the monty python galaxy song








did someone say monty python?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> http://wiki.urbandead.com/images/7/77/Spanish_inquisition.jpg
> did someone say monty python?



i think if i post one more of those captioned photos the mods will throw me off here for good - any chance of moving this thread to general nonsense?


----------



## Bo$$ (May 6, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i think if i post one more of those captioned photos the mods will throw me off here for good - any chance of moving this thread to general nonsense?



i think i know what happened...
i saw that thread and was sourly disappointing with all the members who were involved
you got 3 from just one thread?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> i think i know what happened...
> i saw that thread and was sourly disappointing with all the members who were involved
> you got 3 from just one thread?



no different ones

i'm not allowed to talk about it but i think my above posts some it up quite well

i think all in all it was an honest mistake so no one will remember this in a few weeks time if i shut up about it

i blame it on the mailman

funnily enough i haven't broken any major rules just said something inappropriate for the thread, if i'd of done it here or GN there'd of been no problems


----------



## MightyMission (May 6, 2011)

do any of you guys speak german?


----------



## Bo$$ (May 6, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> do any of you guys speak german?



nein!


----------



## MightyMission (May 6, 2011)

haha me either but i need to translate some text,i will turn to my knowledgable friend google!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> do any of you guys speak german?



i did... back in high school. tried to use it to get a hot german foreign exchange student in the sack but it didn't work out. she said i looked like a snail with my glasses on so i gave her a slap so hard it was like she was born with a hand print on her face


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

I can speak German , badly , but I can speak it


----------



## Bo$$ (May 6, 2011)

for him i think he wants someone who can write/read it rather than talking


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> for him i think he wants someone who can write/read it rather than talking


And I can do that, but I,m so bad it'll be on a worse level then Google


----------



## MilkyWay (May 6, 2011)

cheesy999 you got infractions? I thought it was hard to get infractions check out the trollinator mailman hes still here!

I get free delivery from Scan because im an avforums member and im sure Ebuyer do free delivery over a certain amount. I dont mind waiting a few days for something to arrive, id rather wait and save some money especially when you get single items, but bulk buying makes delivery better value. I dunno call me a conscientious buyer but id rather have the £5 or whatever it is in my pocket.

Good deal?
G-Skill 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600Mhz RipjawsX Memory K...


----------



## Bo$$ (May 6, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> cheesy999 you got infractions? I thought it was hard to get infractions check out the trollinator mailman hes still here!
> 
> I get free delivery from Scan because im an avforums member and im sure Ebuyer do free delivery over a certain amount. I dont mind waiting a few days for something to arrive, id rather wait and save some money especially when you get single items, but bulk buying makes delivery better value. I dunno call me a conscientious buyer but id rather have the £5 or whatever it is in my pocket.
> 
> ...


thats a really good deal man!


----------



## MilkyWay (May 6, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> thats a really good deal man!



Cheers i thought so too, i was thinking of getting that ram just wanted a second opinion.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> cheesy999 you got infractions? I thought it was hard to get infractions check out the trollinator mailman hes still here!
> 
> I get free delivery from Scan because im an avforums member and im sure Ebuyer do free delivery over a certain amount. I dont mind waiting a few days for something to arrive, id rather wait and save some money especially when you get single items, but bulk buying makes delivery better value. I dunno call me a conscientious buyer but id rather have the £5 or whatever it is in my pocket.
> 
> ...



I've seen better on aria but it was no where near as fast as that


----------



## MilkyWay (May 6, 2011)

Looking for a good price to performance ratio, I've had a look on Aria and there is Mushkin Blackline at £75 but it's just same voltage and specs as the g.skill i posted a link to but id have to pay postage on top. The g.skill is £69.92 9-9-9-24 1.5v 2x4gb as you know.

There is cheaper 1333mhz ram and more expensive 2133MHz Mushkin Redline but id have to downlock anyway, most 1600mhz ram seems to be about £80 with 1.65v.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

Might as well go for it


----------



## Spectrum (May 6, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> do any of you guys speak german?



lol, i don't but i know most germans speak english... the west germans at least


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2011)

Hmmm i might get some of them ripjaws for myself


----------



## MightyMission (May 7, 2011)

cheers guys
i was looking up some cheap computer components on ebay.de and i found a site that did the translations quite well.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> no different ones
> 
> i'm not allowed to talk about it but i think my above posts some it up quite well
> 
> ...



You need to start being more careful, they were 3 monthers as well, one more 5 pointer and you will lose posting privealeges...... be a good boy!


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> You need to start being more careful, they were 3 monthers as well, one more 5 pointer and you will lose posting privealeges...... be a good boy!



yeah, i'm just only gonna post in this thread  + or in plain text till august, its got the best people and, of course, the best mod


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> yeah, i'm just only gonna post in this thread  + or in plain text till august, its got the best people and, of course, the best mod



the ONLY mod with a good sense of humour 

Mussels is pretty OK too so is rhino.

W1zzard however....I have no idea who he thinks he is, some sorta super admin or something.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the ONLY mod with a good sense of humour
> 
> Mussels is pretty OK too so is rhino.
> 
> W1zzard however....I have no idea who he thinks he is, some sorta super admin or something.



that + BP (and krejj can be fun (when he wants to be)) (i don't think any of the mods are actually bad people)

i think w1zzards a nice person just remember that while to us these forums are a place of enjoyment etc, there his work, i mean, you would get fed up with them if you had to spend all day on them deleting the funny bits


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> that + BP (and krejj can be fun (when he wants to be)) (i don't think any of the mods are actually bad people)
> 
> i think w1zzards a nice person just remember that while to us these forums are a place of enjoyment etc, there his work, i mean, you would get fed up with them if you had to spend all day on them deleting the funny bits



I was being sarcastic about w1zzard. Ive been here longer then 4years. of course i know who he is. If i didnt i wouldnt deserve to be here 

I worship W1zzard on the same level TRON worships Jeff Bridges


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I was being sarcastic about w1zzard. Ive been here longer then 4years. of course i know who he is. If i didnt i wouldnt deserve to be here



yeah, i know you know who w1zzard is, just sounded like you had a problem with him

i always use this normally


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> yeah, i know you know who w1zzard is, just sounded like you had a problem with him



are you trying to get me banned?? lol

No - no problem at all. he invited me to TPU! punch was served!!


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I worship W1zzard on the same level TRON worships Jeff Bridges



Jeff bridges? (i havn't seen the movie)

EDIT- i think i need another hard drive


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Jeff bridges? (i havn't seen the movie)
> 
> EDIT- i think i need another hard drive



you sad sad man!! you need to watch the OLD one and the NEW one. go to HMV or something. you could probably get both of under £10


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you sad sad man!! you need to watch the OLD one and the NEW one. go to HMV or something. you could probably get both of under £10



HMV's like 30 miles away, i refuse to go that far to watch a daft punk music video


----------



## Techtu (May 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> HMV's like 30 miles away, i refuse to go that far to watch a daft punk music video



:shadedshu Guy-Manuel de Homem-Christo (Daft Punk) would of probably of been around 10 - 12 years old when the original Tron movie was made 

The first movie is the best  don't be fooled by the ad's you've probably seen for the second movie, let the first movie take you in then watch the second in all it's HD glory! You'll appreciate it alot more


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

Techtu said:


> :shadedshu Guy-Manuel de Homem-Christo (Daft Punk) would of probably of been around 10 - 12 years old when the original Tron movie was made
> 
> The first movie is the best  don't be fooled by the ad's you've probably seen for the second movie, let the first movie take you in then watch the second in all it's HD glory!



HD? what is this you talk about? (i have no blu-ray player)

seriously - while SD TV might look low quality - DVD's still look pretty good if you've watched one lately


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> HD? what is this you talk about?



1080p motherf**ker!!!

does you haz it?

-----


OoOoO first one on new page


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 1080p motherf**er!!!
> 
> does you haz it?



only on a TV and things i plaug into it - (and i'll be getting surround sound before i get blu-ray - i honestly think better speakers are a better investemnt once you've reaached DVD quality) - problem is with the size of today's TV's i really notice the low quality with TV but with DVD SD is enough)

The only HD Movies i've seen are the 1080i/720p of SKY+HD

my strategy - TV - visible difference between SD-HD
Media - little difference between DVD and bluray considering blurays cost twice as much not only for the player but the media


----------



## MightyMission (May 7, 2011)

Starting from when i was about 8 years old i used to have a recurring nightmare about running on the tron matrix racecourse thingy,
then missing a step and falling though the grid as who or whatever was chasing me drew nearer.
I will never forget the first tron movie lol
Is the new film any good?

our new tv has 1080 so i thought i would be bright and play metro 2033 at the highest settings through the hdmi lead,but it only goes 13xx x 768 through a computer


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Starting from when i was about 8 years old i used to have a recurring nightmare about running on the tron matrix racecourse thingy,
> then missing a step and falling though the grid as who or whatever was chasing me drew nearer.
> I will never forget the first tron movie lol
> Is the new film any good?
> ...



the first TRON was the best. TRON LEGACY was more of a follow up of TRON. 

and about the monitor thing. it could just be the panel that sets the max resolution. otherwise its the graphics card.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> our new tv has 1080 so i thought i would be bright and play metro 2033 at the highest settings through the hdmi lead,but it only goes 13xx x 768 through a computer



my TV does that if i use the HDMi but interestingly (according to the instruction Manuel) it will do 1080p through VGA so


----------



## MightyMission (May 7, 2011)

In windows 7,you can clock in identify monitor through the control panel,i done that so i could set max resolution and the 13xx by 768 was all it supported,its ok as a tv i guess but my monitor does higher while not being so big.
OO cheers cheesy im going to hook up through vga when the mrs goes out,i will never get away with it while she is here...

That tron movie was definitely memorable!


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> In windows 7,you can clock in identify monitor through the control panel,i done that so i could set max resolution and the 13xx by 768 was all it supported,its ok as a tv i guess but my monitor does higher while not being so big.
> OO cheers cheesy im going to hook up through vga when the mrs goes out,i will never get away with it while she is here...
> 
> That tron movie was definitely memorable!



i'd guess that if yours is anything like mine - the TV i'm talking about is my sony and it only has 13xx x 768 pixels but it will support 1080p it will just scale it - for some reasons TV's can not scale PC signal through HDMI although they do okay with XBOX's etc


----------



## MightyMission (May 7, 2011)

I will leave the obvious answers alone 
As for the TV:i dont know mate,i will give it a go later though.

I just wanted to see what HD resolution in metro would do to my graphics cards,its pretty much a benchmark that happens to be a captivating game too...

It brings my computer to its knees at times with just 1440x900 resolution and everything maxed.

I watched the supposed update to bourne identity last night and was sooo disapointed


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> I will leave the obvious answers alone
> As for the TV:i dont know mate,i will give it a go later though.
> 
> I just wanted to see what HD resolution in metro would do to my graphics cards,its pretty much a benchmark that happens to be a captivating game too...
> ...



there was an update? - i watched all 3 in a row earlier last year (yeah, i stay about 1 year behind everyone else in games and movies so i can buy things in box sets for really low prices - family guy star wars was the last one i bought


----------



## MightyMission (May 7, 2011)

yea the first 3 were great,but ok lemme look for the dvd ..The Marine,dont bother its weak 
i stay behind with films and games and pretty much everything just to get sensible prices.
the only time i was bang up to date,i got those graphics cards and it didnt work out so well lol
i leant a lesson there 
Butterfly effect was very good and it only cost £2 from blockbuster!


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

http://www.lovefilm.com/film/Red/152434/ - just got this today

anyone notice how theres a bit of the song 'harder better faster stronger' that sounds like the music from the TV show 'how its made' (or whatever it's called)


----------



## MightyMission (May 7, 2011)

saying that about some sounds reminding you of other ones: jessie j' new song reminds me of rihanna's umbrella


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> saying that about some sounds reminding you of other ones: jessie j' new song reminds me of rihanna's umbrella



that's cause all RnB songs have sounded exactly the since since about 1993


----------



## MightyMission (May 7, 2011)

haha if only it werent true!
i need a disinfectant to remove MTV from my head as i seem to be absorbing the most dull as dishwater music!


----------



## HUSKIE (May 7, 2011)

I bet many pacquiao wins against mosley.(boxing)


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> I bet many pacquiao wins against mosley.(boxing)



What channel is it on?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> haha if only it werent true!
> i need a disinfectant to remove MTV from my head as i seem to be absorbing the most dull as dishwater music!



these two songs are both very old, and not too good, but they are the catchiest songs ever made, and once you've listened to them a few times you will remember them for the rest of your life

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDZy6-fMCw4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZThquH5t0ow


----------



## HUSKIE (May 7, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> What channel is it on?



Pay per view.  Dunno what channel here in UK.

I Will update when i get the free live internet.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

anyone seen Ikea's new range 

http://www.collegehumor.com/article/6500868/sci-fi-ikea-manuals


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 7, 2011)

Anyone know when 100Mbit Virgin broadband will be available in Northamton area?


----------



## MightyMission (May 7, 2011)

haha that bird song is a bone of contention here,the mrs mum posted it and now our 3 1/2 year old wont stop singing it :rage:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2011)

Arciks said:


> Anyone know when 100Mbit Virgin broadband will be available in Northamton area?



call their customer support and ask them -- we dont work for virgin broadband so we cant tell you


----------



## MightyMission (May 7, 2011)

sky claims we have 8mb interwebnet but i can safely say even with the computer left on all night downloading games form steam,the max speed i seen was 6mb and that probably momentary.
normal speed is roughly 1-2mb.
it sucks living in the harbour,we have no other choices for providers.


----------



## HUSKIE (May 7, 2011)

You r lucky man if u have fibre optic in ur place. Correct me if im wrong


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 7, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> sky claims we have 8mb interwebnet but i can safely say even with the computer left on all night downloading games form steam,the max speed i seen was 6mb and that probably momentary.
> normal speed is roughly 1-2mb.
> it sucks living in the harbour,we have no other choices for providers.



with my 50Mbit line i should get max 6MB/s but one day i was dowloading in steam game and it was like 20MB/s


----------



## Spectrum (May 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> anyone seen Ikea's new range
> 
> http://www.collegehumor.com/article/6500868/sci-fi-ikea-manuals



lol 0x jaja binks


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2011)

If you pay for a 50mb connection but you only get 6mb, thats some serious rip off lmao


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If you pay for a 50mb connection but you only get 6mb, thats some serious rip off lmao



no he pays for 50 Mb and gets 6MB = there are 8 b in B

Megabit - 1/8 of megabyte


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> no he pays for 50 Mb and gets 6MB = there are 8 b in B
> 
> Megabit - 1/8 of megabyte



exactly my point. Hes not getting his full download rate


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> exactly my point. Hes not getting his full download rate



he's getting 48 mbit over a 50mbit connection, considering i'm getting 6 on a 20 (ADSL) i  think he's doing quite well

6MB times by 8 because of 8 bits in a byte makes it 48mbit


----------



## Bo$$ (May 7, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> In windows 7,you can clock in identify monitor through the control panel,i done that so i could set max resolution and the 13xx by 768 was all it supported,its ok as a tv i guess but my monitor does higher while not being so big.
> OO cheers cheesy im going to hook up through vga when the mrs goes out,i will never get away with it while she is here...
> 
> That tron movie was definitely memorable!



which TV is this?


----------



## Bo$$ (May 7, 2011)

wait till ofcom does something about this


----------



## MightyMission (May 7, 2011)

Bo$$: its a hitachi 26LD555ou,just a 26" lcd


----------



## Bo$$ (May 7, 2011)

dude return it/complain to the store if you bought it and they told you it supported 1080p!


----------



## MightyMission (May 7, 2011)

I didn't buy it ,the mrs did so they probably blagged her!

I dont normally watch TV to be honest,it bores me to sleep..i did follow boardwalk empire and erm a program about con artists that was quite good "the con" or something,very good.

the last time i bought something electronics brand new i done a couple hours homework online then went from one end of tottenham court road to the other,until i got the best deal.


----------



## DrPepper (May 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> exactly my point. Hes not getting his full download rate



You very rarely get your full download rate though and that's why most companies advertise "up to"


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> You very rarely get your full download rate though and that's why most companies advertise "up to"



he's got 24/25 of the full download rate, compared to ADSL customers that normally get around 1/4 he's doing well


----------



## KieX (May 7, 2011)

How close you are to the exchange also makes a difference. I'm contracted for 6MB and getting 1MB/s downloads  (exchange is apparently about 1mile away only)


----------



## MightyMission (May 7, 2011)

im about 26 miles away from my nearest server apparently,and sky are robbers!
they advertised in national papers a £10/month package but due to my location the same package is £40..i dont mind though as i like where i live,until i have to go out in the car!
eastbourne is full of the slowest car drivers..in fact im sure rigor mortis has set in with most of them


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

KieX said:


> How close you are to the exchange also makes a difference. I'm contracted for 6MB and getting 1MB/s downloads  (exchange is apparently about 1mile away only)



you have a 48mbit connection, thats unusually specific (yes i'm trying to point out there is a massive difference between MB and Mb) - but in general people only get 1/4 of whats advertised so most of us are doing quite well actually


----------



## KieX (May 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you have a 48mbit connection, thats unusually specific (yes i'm trying to point out there is a massive difference between MB and Mb) - but in general people only get 1/4 of whats advertised so most of us are doing quite well actually



Sorry I got carried away using the same thing:

Contracted for 6Mbit internet (which should have roughly 0.7MB/s download speed, if my math serves me right)

I actually get 1.0MB/s download speeds which is 0.3MB/s faster than I should. Not much.. but if feels good to get more than you pay for once.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

KieX said:


> Sorry I got carried away using the same thing:
> 
> Contracted for 6Mbit internet (which should have roughly 0.7MB/s download speed, if my math serves me right)
> 
> I actually get 1.0MB/s download speeds which is 0.3MB/s faster than I should. Not much.. but if feels good to get more than you pay for once.



i've only got


----------



## KieX (May 7, 2011)

My workplace is worse. We barely have 2Mbit for an office with around 20 computers.

EDIT: I presume it's because they didn't imagine Steam to be an essential part of an employee's computer


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 7, 2011)

According to speedtest my download rate is 9mb but i only get 1mb tops lol.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> According to speedtest my download rate is 9mb but i only get 1mb tops lol.



if your using steam or a browser to measure your download they will measure in MB where speedtest measures in Mb - look at my above posts


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 7, 2011)

lol i get you cheesy. =)


----------



## KieX (May 7, 2011)

Here's my 6Mb/s:






I noticed that TalkTalk has a very average rating on that image. In honesty a lot of people I know also have a hard time with this ISP. But I can't complain, it has been really good for me.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

KieX said:


> Here's my 6Mb/s:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that TalkTalk has a very average rating on that image. In honesty a lot of people I know also have a hard time with this ISP. But I can't complain, it has been really good for me.



good old speed test, where are you if your going to sittingbourne as well -  i actually download faster in real life then i do from speed test


----------



## KieX (May 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> good old speed test, where are you if your going to sittingbourne as well



Eh? I'm in central London 10min walk from Victoria. No idea what that Sittingbourne server is. The BT exchange used by TalkTalk for this area is somewhere in westminster :/


----------



## MightyMission (May 7, 2011)

there is a big brown building next to the met police hq on victoria road,
my pal and i redone the sealants on the windows from the outside about 10 years ago.

I think the building is only 18 floors high but i was scared of heights at the time,
my mate thought it would be funny if he jerked the controls on the sky climber as we went up a floor and i dropped a freshly opened tube of sealant above 15 floors...i have never seen such a mess!

i think sittingbourne is in kent?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> there is a big brown building next to the met police hq on victoria road,
> my pal and i redone the sealants on the windows from the outside about 10 years ago.
> 
> I think the building is only 18 floors high but i was scared of heights at the time,
> ...



yes, its just outside medway (falls under the postcode though)

they all recently got BT infinity last year


----------



## MightyMission (May 7, 2011)

I lived in ramsgate (newington estate)for a bit,not the best place i have been.
There was a beautiful beach nearby though i think it was called west gate.
i think when our sky contract is up we will look for a better provider.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> I lived in ramsgate (newington estate)for a bit,not the best place i have been.
> There was a beautiful beach nearby though i think it was called west gate.
> i think when our sky contract is up we will look for a better provider.



1:Ramsgate is a terrible place, along with margate
2:yes
3: our sky works brilliantly


----------



## scaminatrix (May 7, 2011)

I'm always amazed by theamount of people that don't know the difference between Mb and MBwhen they talk about internety providings. It'sworth educating yourself on (not aimed at anyone in particular; I skimmed the last few pages)

How is everyone?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I'm always amazed by theamount of people that don't know the difference between Mb and MBwhen they talk about internety providings. It'sworth educating yourself on (not aimed at anyone in particular as I skimmed the last few pages)
> 
> How is everyone?



good - watching Dr who on iplayer - the new one


----------



## MightyMission (May 7, 2011)

Absolutely T for Tremendous 
for what its worth i probably did learn the difference between Mbits and Mbytes but my memory just wont retain that kind of information,which is peculiar as i can remember all the bits that went into supercharging a 306 i had 10 years ago...


----------



## scaminatrix (May 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> good - watching Dr who on iplayer - the new one



Man, I missed it! No iPlayer here either  Oh well, there's gotta be some CSI on tonight *snigger*



MightyMission said:


> Absolutely T for Tremendous
> for what its worth i probably did learn the difference between Mbits and Mbytes but my memory just wont retain that kind of information,which is peculiar as i can remember all the bits that went into supercharging a 306 i had 10 years ago...



Well, some things are just more important than others  I can remember the make, model and number plate of every car I've owned (11 in the last 8 years) but the wife's birthday evades meevery year!!


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Man, I missed it! No iPlayer here either  Oh well, there's gotta be some CSI on tonight *snigger*



i've finished watching it now, currently seeing if pokemon silver is as good as i thought it was about 10 years ago, honestly games and games consoles are shit now, i still have a working ps1 no RROD like on Xbox or touchscreen thats permanently out of calibration like the DS


----------



## scaminatrix (May 7, 2011)

Yea man, Mega Drive's, SNES's, Game Boy's, etc. etc. etc. all notoriously hard to break (like the Gulf War Game Boy vid on youtube...). My Brother still plays Thrill Kill on his PS1 just for the lulz.
Hear me sound like my Dad: "They don't make them like they used to..."


----------



## HUSKIE (May 7, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> What channel is it on?



http://wtflive.tv/stream4.html


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

Lol"how many minutes are there"

"Night 10:23 no wonder its dark"

"GEAR is back from the repair shop"

"Woah your POKEGEAR is impressive, did your MUM get it for you"

I think its sad how i don't really enjoy playing this that much


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> http://wtflive.tv/stream4.html



It's on Sky Sports 1 at 2am. I'll watch it on that in HD


----------



## HUSKIE (May 7, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> It's on Sky Sports 1 at 2am. I'll watch it on that in HD



Whose your pet?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2011)

has anyone in this clubhouse ever slapped someone with a trout?


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Whose your pet?



Sorry?



FreedomEclipse said:


> has anyone in this clubhouse ever slapped someone with a trout?



Many a time. You can be next, if you like


----------



## MightyMission (May 7, 2011)

i did launch a cowpat into a friends pocket once,and he didnt realise until we were in a shop and he went to pay for something.


----------



## HUSKIE (May 7, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Sorry?



I Meant who do u think wins between pacquiao and mosley?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

kebabs arrived

what i've eaten today:sausage and onion sandwich
                              :meat feast pizza
                              :kebab


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> I Meant who do u think wins between pacquiao and mosley?



Pacquiao.


----------



## HUSKIE (May 7, 2011)

Yeah me too0 pacquiao wins. he's a Filipino like me. All people in my country has been prepared to watch the fighting.


----------



## Techtu (May 7, 2011)

Guy's.... which thermal paste/compound should I go for? 

I've almost made my mind up on some MX-4, possibly anyways.


----------



## HUSKIE (May 7, 2011)

I Used artic silver.

thewatercoolingshop.co.uk/Arctic-Silver-5-Premium-Thermal-Compound-3.5g.html


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Guy's.... which thermal paste/compound should I go for?
> 
> I've almost made my mind up on some MX-4, possibly anyways.



whatever, they make no real difference


----------



## Techtu (May 7, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> artic silve



That apparently has a long cure in time or some crap, not really sure to be honest. I need something what is going to have improvements there and then, so to speak. I have a laptop that is damn dryer than a dried up lake in the heat of the summer and it's having major issue's, technically speaking the laptop isn't mine but just one I'm going to try breath some life into for one of the family.




cheesy999 said:


> whatever, they make no real difference



True they don't make too much difference but I'd like the one that gains a little over the rest


----------



## MightyMission (May 7, 2011)

Manny Pacquiao Injured in Car Accident

Manny Pacquiao was just involved in a car accident in Las Vegas ... but we're told he's going to be alright for the fight tonight ... TMZ has learned.


Sources close to Pacquiao tell TMZ he was traveling in a fleet of cars after church today, when one of Manny's security vehicles collided with the car carrying Manny.

We're told Pacquiao is back at his hotel now, where his trainer, Freddie Roach, checked him out. According to our source, Pacquiao is just a little shaken up ... but he's okay to go for tonight.


----------



## HUSKIE (May 7, 2011)

*h*



cheesy999 said:


> whatever, they make no real difference



Yes your right mate. Depends on what cooler did u use.
I remember when i was in the Philippines its really hard to find thermal paste in my place way back 2000. We used toothpaste instead of thermal paste. Its a good paste colgate toothpaste.


----------



## MightyMission (May 7, 2011)

i like mx2 as im unlikely to break pins off when removing waterblock/hsf etc


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Yes your right mate. Depends on what cooler did u use.
> I remember when i was in t



you were in Mr T?


----------



## Techtu (May 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you were in Mr T?





The song from Jessie J comes to mind - Do it like a dude...


----------



## Spectrum (May 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you were in Mr T?



haha and LOL! your signature underneath that haha


----------



## HUSKIE (May 7, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Manny Pacquiao Injured in Car Accident
> 
> Manny Pacquiao was just involved in a car accident in Las Vegas ... but we're told he's going to be alright for the fight tonight ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> ...



It's true? Got linky?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> I remember when i was in the Philippines its really hard to find thermal paste in my place way back 2000. We used toothpaste instead of thermal paste. Its a good paste colgate toothpaste.



theres a test somewhere that says toothpaste and marmite both work better then thermal paste for the first few days or so before they dry out


----------



## Techtu (May 7, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> It's true? Got linky?



Tried Google?


----------



## HUSKIE (May 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you were in Mr T?



Something wrong with my keyboard.


----------



## Spectrum (May 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> theres a test somewhere that says toothpaste and marmite both work better then thermal paste for the first few days or so before they dry out



such a waste of good marmite...


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

got graph, thats even better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.dansdata.com/goop.htm


----------



## Spectrum (May 7, 2011)

bah.. vegemite. never mind. use it all you want


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> such a waste of good marmite...



no it wouldn't, imagine the smell when your cpu heats the marmite up to 60-80 'c

I head the unfortunate people of america and australia don't have marmite


----------



## Spectrum (May 7, 2011)

if you take into account the wonderful smell... then why not use bacon?


----------



## Spectrum (May 7, 2011)

tbh though i would rather have my computer smelling of mint than marmite


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> if you take into account the wonderful smell... then why not use bacon?





Spectrum said:


> tbh though i would rather have my computer smelling of mint than marmite



cause the bacon wouldn't work well as a thermal paste, and why, why mint?


----------



## Bo$$ (May 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> got graph, thats even better http://www.dansdata.com/images/goop/fibgraph2.gif
> 
> http://www.dansdata.com/goop.htm



whats on the Y-axis?

edit: read the link lower is better

edit edit:


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> whats on the Y-axis?



thermal difference per watt, that article states that graph is a deliberate exaggeration

here'es the real graph 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT:You beat me to it


----------



## Bo$$ (May 7, 2011)

does BT infinity affect the normal phone line's speed?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> does BT infinity affect the normal phone line's speed?



I think it replaces the normal phone line somehow

its a compleatly different cable into the house - fibre optics and all that stuff


----------



## Bo$$ (May 7, 2011)

let me ask differently say, for instance, i dont upgrade to BT infinity will i see any difference to my connection?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> let me ask differently say, for instance, i dont upgrade to BT infinity will i see any difference to my connection?



no, you might even get a better connection as everyone else leaves and the network usage (at the telephone exchange) decreases (it depends what isp your on, sky or o2 users won't notice as they genrally have a good network capacity, BT and all the companies that run of it will probably see a speed increase at times when the internet is at load)


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

i think we've found a new car for Tatty

JLR also announced a £700,000 “supercar” of which just 250 will be built between 2013 and 2015 for sale to rich people around the world as a “showcase” of the company’s technology.

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/a8c53fae-77fe-11e0-b90e-00144feabdc0.html#ixzz1Lhho9Vp8


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2011)

I use MX-4 Thermalpaste because you can spread it easily like butter on toast. and its also Non conductive


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I use MX-4 Thermalpaste because you can spread it easily like butter on toast. and its also Non conductive



wonder what it tastes like on toast?


----------



## Fourstaff (May 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> wonder what it tastes like on toast?



Give it a try? For the benefit of mankind?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Give it a try? For the benefit of mankind?



don't have any - and i think its poisonousness or something


----------



## Bo$$ (May 7, 2011)

no no, it's fine it wont hurt you

hurry up and try it!

jk


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2011)

Wouldn't it be cool if they invented a thermalpaste you could eat? if its past its shelf life you could eat it like tubes of cheese like they have in america


----------



## Spectrum (May 8, 2011)

nah.. wouldn't work...
people would just end up eating it instead of using it lol

i know i would... i would try to obtain the heat-transferring attributes that the paste possesses!


----------



## HUSKIE (May 8, 2011)

Pacquiao wins against shane mosley.


----------



## Spectrum (May 8, 2011)

the crash gave him super-human abilities!


----------



## crazy pyro (May 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if they invented a thermalpaste you could eat? if its past its shelf life you could eat it like tubes of cheese like they have in america



Eating that stuff is a subjective term... More like enduring it moving through your digestive system...


----------



## Fourstaff (May 8, 2011)

Craziest thing I have tasted was Body Shop Body Butter. It smelt so good so we decided to have a lick. Tasted disgusting.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 8, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Guy's.... which thermal paste/compound should I go for?



Anything with no curing time.
March 2011 Thermal Paste Comparison
I would just pick any one with no curing time from there.



> We also debunked the "curing time myth": at least with the compounds we tested, the performance of a recently-applyied thermal compound was the same as after the "curing time". We cannot claim that no thermal compound needs this curing, but the "curing time" seems to be a negligible factor when testing CPU coolers or thermal compounds.



Hmmm.... seems curing time isn't as important as "they" make out.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 8, 2011)

Given that TIM affects only at most a few degress, I would just go for the one which is easiest to apply and remove.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Given that TIM affects only at most a few degress, I would just go for the one which is easiest to apply and remove.



With the least adhesive effect too (if you're using AMD) - most of the times I've removed a HSF from an AMD CPU, the CPU comes out of the board stuck to the heatsink!!!


----------



## cheesy999 (May 8, 2011)

anyone know if this is worth getting?

http://www.gamestation.co.uk/gs/lord-of-arcana-slayer-edition-84661

poor reviews but it comes with a soundtrack etc for just £10 and the user reviews say its not as bad as the critics think

i've just realised i have no rpg's from this generation and so i think its finally time to move away from the Gameboy Advance + colour games


----------



## Spectrum (May 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Craziest thing I have tasted was Body Shop Body Butter. It smelt so good so we decided to have a lick. Tasted disgusting.



i've done that with shampoo, a woman's strawberry soap... all smelt so good, but it's disgusting because it's just perfume and other chemicals


----------



## entropy13 (May 8, 2011)

Anybody here entered for this already (UK residents only)?


OT: Less than an hour before the game, Arsenal v. Stoke. Gunners!!!


----------



## Techtu (May 8, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Anybody here entered for this already (UK residents only)?



I have now


----------



## scaminatrix (May 8, 2011)

Techtu said:


> I have now



Ditto


----------



## cheesy999 (May 8, 2011)

Techtu said:


> I have now



just to check it is attractive modern design isn't it


----------



## Techtu (May 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> just to check it is attractive modern design isn't it



 Don't be silly, it's A Media Decoder


----------



## entropy13 (May 8, 2011)

Techtu said:


> I have now





scaminatrix said:


> Ditto




Just don't forget to ship the card to me once you win.


----------



## Techtu (May 8, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Just don't forget to ship the card to me once you win.



Ofcourse for the right price


----------



## entropy13 (May 8, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Ofcourse for the right price



I'll only pay for shipping, that's a right price already.


----------



## Techtu (May 8, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> I'll only pay for shipping, that's a right price already.



Damn you try go for a damn hard bargain don't you... remind me to never to business with you 

jk


----------



## Spectrum (May 8, 2011)

it's  a shame though that none of us will win it


----------



## cheesy999 (May 8, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> it's a shame though that none of us will win it



we don't need the card, cause we got tiger blood, man, we're bi-winning, we win here, we win there (2 Charlie sheen quotes in one sentence)


----------



## cheesy999 (May 8, 2011)

this, this or both?


----------



## MightyMission (May 8, 2011)

guy i need a little advice,i know neither of these are top notch,but would a celeron d be preferable to a pentium 4 of the same speed?
both 478 chips.
i have about 8 here and the fastest is only 2.8,but the rest of the details are different,cache/fsb etc..


----------



## cheesy999 (May 8, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> guy i need a little advice,i know neither of these are top notch,but would a celeron d be preferable to a pentium 4 of the same speed?
> both 478 chips.
> i have about 8 here and the fastest is only 2.8,but the rest of the details are different,cache/fsb etc.



pentium 4 - they've usually got a larger cache and hyperthreading (depending on the model)


----------



## MightyMission (May 8, 2011)

ok nice one mister i will give it a shot


----------



## Bo$$ (May 8, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> guy i need a little advice,i know neither of these are top notch,but would a celeron d be preferable to a pentium 4 of the same speed?
> both 478 chips.
> i have about 8 here and the fastest is only 2.8,but the rest of the details are different,cache/fsb etc..



celeron D are slightly quicker clock for clock and they OC like hell, ive seen some at 5GHZ or something on water and 9or7GHZ on LN2, put a good aircooler on a decent board and you will have a king


----------



## MightyMission (May 8, 2011)

well i can do -34 on a 150w load with what i use on a daily basis so i might see if i can find a way to strap the block onto the cpu.
I dont think i have any really good boards though,an intel 915 chipset one and a gigabyte something or other 1000,would i be limited to FSB overclocking?


----------



## HUSKIE (May 8, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Anybody here entered for this already (UK residents only)?
> 
> 
> OT: Less than an hour before the game, Arsenal v. Stoke. Gunners!!!



Nice one TOL.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 8, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> celeron D are slightly quicker clock for clock and they OC like hell, ive seen some at 5GHZ or something on water and 9or7GHZ on LN2, put a good aircooler on a decent board and you will have a king



I had one in 2004 @ 5.2gig on water   very nice chip back then.....  as for now, would probably struggle loading Windows 7


----------



## cheesy999 (May 8, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I had one in 2004 @ 5.2gig on water  very nice chip back then..... as for now, would probably struggle loading Windows 7



theres a celeron D sitting to the left of me now, sooooooooooo slow


----------



## MightyMission (May 8, 2011)

my boy had a 3.2 pentium ht for his homework computer and it was painfully slow,so slow that the athlon he swapped it for clocked at half the speed seemed like a huge upgrade


----------



## Techtu (May 8, 2011)

The Athlon's from around that era was the superior chip anyways


----------



## MightyMission (May 8, 2011)

oh right!
that explains it then 
i dont know wether to find him an am2 dualcore or just put a better 754 in there,its enough for him but i feel a bit guilty knowing that its so old


----------



## cheesy999 (May 8, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> oh right!
> that explains it then
> i dont know wether to find him an am2 dualcore or just put a better 754 in there,its enough for him but i feel a bit guilty knowing that its so old



just use linux - problem solved


----------



## Techtu (May 8, 2011)

+1

There's quite a selection on the OS's you can choose from nowdays too


----------



## Spectrum (May 8, 2011)

yeah


----------



## claylomax (May 8, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I had one in 2004 @ 5.2gig on water   very nice chip back then.....  as for now, would probably struggle loading Windows 7



Your avatar is wicked.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 8, 2011)

linux runs well on just about anything


----------



## qubit (May 9, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I had one in 2004 @ 5.2gig on water   very nice chip back then.....  as for now, would probably struggle loading Windows 7



I dunno if it would struggle with 7. 5GHz makes up for a lot of deficiencies. 

It might not be the smoothest multitasker because of the small cache and single core, perhaps.


----------



## Techtu (May 9, 2011)

qubit said:


> I dunno if it would struggle with 7. 5GHz makes up for a lot of deficiencies.
> 
> It might not be the smoothest multitasker because of the small cache and single core, perhaps.



+1 Check here


----------



## MilkyWay (May 9, 2011)

Talking of linux anyone tried the new Unity interface? Its on ubuntu, im more of a KDE man myself.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 9, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Talking of linux anyone tried the new Unity interface? Its on ubuntu, im more of a KDE man myself.



no don't use ubuntu


----------



## MoonPig (May 9, 2011)

I'm going to be installing Ubuntu 11.4 on my laptop tonight. Need to wait till 9pm so im out of traffic-ing time


----------



## cheesy999 (May 9, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I'm going to be installed Ubuntu 11.4 on my laptop tonight. Need to wait till 9pm so im out of trafficking time



 traffic-ing time?


----------



## MoonPig (May 9, 2011)

Monday - Friday = 16:00 - 21:00 @ 700MB
Saturday - Sunday = 10:00 - 21:00 @ 700MB

Virgin Media FTL.

EDIT: Wait, it auto corrected to 'trafficking' lol.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 9, 2011)

Anyone pre-ordered Brink?


----------



## MoonPig (May 9, 2011)

Nah. That the one that looks like Borderlands?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 9, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Nah. That the one that looks like Borderlands?



Yeah but better (GFX)...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 9, 2011)

my Asus P5Q is up in the FS section if anyone likes a gander. no real pic of it yet as im currently not at home to take pics.

Already orderd myself a TT Frio so if i dont get the ball rolling on the new build this week then definitely by the next week


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 9, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Anyone pre-ordered Brink?



Maria Brink?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 9, 2011)

buying bad company 2, is it worth getting the strategy guide, i've never bothered getting one before, but it's like £2


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 9, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> buying bad company 2, is it worth getting the strategy guide, i've never bothered getting one before, but it's like £2



If you need to resort to buying a strat guide....you sir - fail. (im sorry -- i find buying strar guides for any game unless its a huge on/offline RTS is pointless -- just play the game and make your own stratagies!!!)


----------



## cheesy999 (May 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If you need to resort to buying a strat guide....you sir fail at life. (im sorry -- i find buying strar guides for any game unless its a huge on/offline RTS is pointless -- just play the game and make your own stratagies!!!)



what i normally do, i did well in the crysis 2 multiplayer so i should do ok here

i learn immesnly quickly, on the first day i got killed twice for every guy i killed, on the second i think i averaged about 7 in a row (and that was the first time i played online multiplayer on any fps)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 9, 2011)

the last stratguide i read was for MoH:underground back on PS1, but only because it came with the damn playstation gamer magazine i used to buy, otherwise i couldnt really care about buying them. not worth even £5 for most of them


----------



## cheesy999 (May 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the last stratguide i read was for MoH:underground back on PS1, but only because it came with the damn playstation gamer magazine i used to buy



the only one i've ever used was a free online walkhrough for a level or mirrors edge i just couldn't get

Full speed ahead, only 8 and 1/2 hours left to go (ignore that, for some reason my download rate went down to about 60kb/s for the first few minutes)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 9, 2011)

ive not even played that game


----------



## cheesy999 (May 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ive not even played that game



looks fantastic and its only £6 on steam, although they change the speical offer at 6 oclock so get to the payment screan quick (just over 5 mins left by TPU time)


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 9, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> buying bad company 2, is it worth getting the strategy guide, i've never bothered getting one before, but it's like £2



nope not worth it at all,theirs a website called gamefaq with all info you need.

@freedom i see what you did there haha i like it.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 9, 2011)

what is wrong with my internet, a few minutes at 130kB/s (well slower then the 500 i normally get) (and then a minute or 2 at over 1 MBPS (a lot faster then normal)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 9, 2011)

maybe your modem is haunted


----------



## cheesy999 (May 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> maybe your modem is haunted



i have a modem?

my routers just plugged in next to the telephone


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 9, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i have a modem?



how else are you connecting the internet?? Unless its via router (and that still has a modem built in if you use it to connect to the net)


----------



## cheesy999 (May 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> how else are you connecting the internet?? Unless its via router (and that still has a modem built in if you use it to connect to the net)



The internet's not my strong point, my PC has a cable going to the router and my phone has magic


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 9, 2011)

My hands a itching to get working on my new rig....


----------



## Spectrum (May 9, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> The internet's not my strong point



neither are sound cards


----------



## cheesy999 (May 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My hands a itching to get working on my new rig....



pics


----------



## cheesy999 (May 9, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> neither are sound cards



Its a Via Codec (not good i know) but i custom tuned it through both the driver and windows settings and now its pretty decent


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 9, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> pics



pics of what?? my itchy hands? parts havent been bought yet


----------



## cheesy999 (May 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> pics of what?? my itchy hands? parts havent been bought yet



nooooooooooo - rebuild your current rig - i still havn't seen pics of that


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 9, 2011)

why the hell should i dismantle and rebuild my current rig when i got new parts coming in this week or the next??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 9, 2011)

u mad bro?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> u mad bro?



sorry, that was supposed to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You don't know how long that took, they had none on google so i had to make my own


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 9, 2011)

11.5 Cats are out for all those ATi users.

 

Early too!


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 9, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> what is wrong with my internet, a few minutes at 130kB/s (well slower then the 500 i normally get) (and then a minute or 2 at over 1 MBPS (a lot faster then normal)



Probably because of server demand from other people who bought it from sales and downloading it same time as you??


----------



## MightyMission (May 9, 2011)

im having mares today!
my boy wont be quiet for long enough for me to solder this bloody 965.
im itching to get this chip in and the poor little lamb won't rest  
teething....


----------



## Spectrum (May 9, 2011)

put a tiny bit of rum in his milk


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 9, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> sorry, that was supposed to be http://img.techpowerup.org/110509/download.png
> 
> You don't know how long that took, they had none on google so i had to make my own



Well you should know! because you're the one telling me to do it! 

still unsure if i should make the move for new parts. Money could be put towards something else other then pc upgrades


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 9, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> put a tiny bit of rum in his milk



i'm never hiring you to baby sit my kids lol


----------



## Spectrum (May 9, 2011)

probably for the best really 
but like a tiny little droplet in the baby's milk will help ease the pain according to ben stiller's mum in "meet the fockers"


----------



## MilkyWay (May 9, 2011)

My mate had a metal gear solid 2 strategy guide and there was a massive section all about the history and story of the series so far, like les enfant terribles. Might have been MGS3?

I just bought BC2 in the steam sale had a quick go on the single player then ran around a map with no players in it lol, i dunno what i did i was just looking to jump into a match.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 10, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> My mate had a metal gear solid 2 strategy guide and there was a massive section all about the history and story of the series so far, like les enfant terribles. Might have been MGS3?
> 
> I just bought BC2 in the steam sale had a quick go on the single player then ran around a map with no players in it lol, i dunno what i did i was just looking to jump into a match.



Search for matches on the multiplayer for other people server, search for like conquest or something in europe and then put the players to highest and you should see lot of servers with players upto 32.


----------



## foxy@OC'd (May 10, 2011)

Add me?? i Like to moan about the british weather.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 10, 2011)

foxy@OC'd said:


> Add me?? i Like to moan about the british weather.



Where are you from.... in the UK?


----------



## MightyMission (May 10, 2011)

usually i give him an ice pop,he goes mad for a bit under the sugar rush but after he is out like a light,nothing worked last night tho - the little feck!
this morning i had a look at the 965 to see how i fared under the splitting headache,its not pretty!


----------



## scaminatrix (May 10, 2011)

Afternoon all. Anyone got any trades/deals pending with me that I've forgotten about?
Finished a 21hr shift at 2am today - hardcore stuff. Picked up an automatic 56 plate Jag S-Type 3.0 V6 from Preston yesterday  nicest car I've ever drove.

We went sight-seeing and drove through Snake Pass to Sheffield (got some crazy pics), then on to Nottingham. And got paid for it all


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 10, 2011)

haha babies an sugar rushes! I was born with ADHD so i was in constant hyper mode 24/7 -- you can ask me mum. i would have givin houdini a run for his money. I was awesome at escaping.


----------



## MightyMission (May 10, 2011)

LOL leon is the same,little feck can wriggle his way out of anything!
he is not normally hyper though thankfully.
i feel sorry for him most the time as he cant communicate whats hurting.

that sounds like a great run out sam,getting paid for driving nice motors!


----------



## scaminatrix (May 10, 2011)

Yea it's a good gig, it's just a shame that it's mostly Berlingo's that we pick up. Bloody things! 


Spoiler: Funny story!



Me and my mate drove two of them 75 miles and we were so close to the yard... Got off themotorway up to a roundabout and the gearbox went in the one I was driving. The gearstick dropped and it was stuck in 3rd.
My mate saw that I was flashing my lights and beeping frantically, andstopped at the other side of the roundabout, and started reversing to the side. He put it into reverse to park on the verge, andguess what? the gearstick in his one dropped and his was stuck in reverse.
2 Berlingo's gearboxes died at the same time, on the same roundabout, after driving the same distance. Coincidence? I think not. I deduced that they both had no gear oil (engine oil and water etc. were all fine).

We managed to get the one stuck in 3rd back (my mate just drove it in 3rd the last couple of miles to the yard) but the one stuck in reverse had to be towed. I had the clutch pushed all the way in while I was being towed but because it was still effectively in reverse gear, the synchromesh was whirring like crazy! Don't get a Berlingo unless it's an auto


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 10, 2011)

Being in hyper mode wasnt so bad aside from not being able to sit still for a minute. but as i got older it got worse as i started to get into a fights at school. then when i was 5 or 6 they needed to give me an injection or vaccination of some sort, I was shit scared of injections and obviously i didnt want it so i went beserk and i took about 6 nurses to man handle me and hold me down. they even tried to sedate me to slow me down but i was so charged up it had little effect.


----------



## MightyMission (May 10, 2011)

lol what a story!
i blew up a gearbox while stuck in traffic...
nose to tail in rush hour traffic by london bridge station,i went to pull forward so i tried putting it in first,it wouldnt go so i gave it some abuse,still wouldnt go,i kicked it into place and then heard what can only be explained as as small explosion...
i dropped the clutch anyway(cheap car what does it matter) and procedded to send a cog through the gearhousing and spit gearboil oil all over the road (which fecking stinks when it hasnt been changed...ever..)
the AA guy came along and refused to beleive the car was at standstill when it happened,annnnnnd i had to wait for the council to come out and sweep up the oil,i was standing by london bridge station for about 5 hours,i could have walked home in 1 hour.

Freedom i was a little shtbag too but i dont have any excuse!i done what i wanted and the only good thing was that because social services moved me so often i never really had to deal with any of the sht i started lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 10, 2011)

If i could go back in time and change the past -- id change that scene where i got man handled by 6 nurses and have me shoutting "I'M THE JUGGERNAUGHT BITCH!!!" as they tried to take me down


----------



## gumpty (May 10, 2011)

I was a perfect child with no character flaws or personality disorders.

I was also a bald chicken.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 10, 2011)

Cheap 1090T? £97 inc delivery: http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B003FVI2KQ/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 10, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Cheap 1090T? £97 inc delivery: http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B003FVI2KQ/?tag=tec053-21



I take it you havent heard of the massive price cuts? AMD is cutting prices of all their processors to make way for new processors such as bulldozer at the others. They are also dropping the brand phenom and coming up with a newer naming schemes for their processors. however, the brands opteron and FX will still be here.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I take it you havent heard of the massive price cuts? AMD is cutting prices of all their processors to make way for new processors such as bulldozer at the others. They are also dropping the brand phenom and coming up with a newer naming schemes for their processors. however, the brands opteron and FX will still be here.



Scan, Ebuyer, Aria and Nova seems to be selling them above £140. And 1090T is cut to USD185 in charts, correspoinding to £113, add Soviet Britain taxes and it still looks cheap.


----------



## MightyMission (May 10, 2011)

thats not a bad price,though if your set on staying with the am3 platform then waiting till june/july when bulldozer is released will reap even better price drops apparently.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 10, 2011)

well...we do tend to pay more tax on stuff then quite a lot of other countrys


----------



## gumpty (May 10, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Cheap 1090T? £97 inc delivery: http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B003FVI2KQ/?tag=tec053-21



Nice. And £244 with the Crosshair IV Formula.

EDIT: Wait. I read clearly now that you're asking if it's a good deal. I'm not sure. It seems cheap to me.


----------



## MightyMission (May 10, 2011)

4.1ghz with 1.45 volts on air isn't bad either.
Is that a private seller?


----------



## Fourstaff (May 10, 2011)

To clarify, I am not looking to buy this, I just saw it while randomly wasting my time in the interweb. Just thought it was a good deal, and I think people who are looking to upgrade their rig might be interested. I don't think that is a private seller though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 10, 2011)

I think most people are waiting for Bulldozer or AMDs newer processors that are going to come out soon.

and generally speaking £130-170 for a 1090T (google shop tab) a intel i5 2500k can be had for £150-160 and that would totally wipe the floor with the AMD


----------



## MightyMission (May 10, 2011)

Fourstaff:i asked because its rare for a shop or whatever to show a cpu-z of the chip being overclocked as it would invalidate the warranty.Good find though!
I would prefer a 2600k or bulldozer but i dont think my funds are as big as my ideas


----------



## Bo$$ (May 10, 2011)

well it's gone now


----------



## scaminatrix (May 10, 2011)

MightyMission-all posted  shouldbewtih you tomorrow with fingerscrossed


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 10, 2011)

Anyone need a new biggish TV on budget?? Ebuyer be selling this Hanspree 32" HD TV for less than £200 tomorrow:
Hannspree ST321MNB 32" LCD TV Full HD 1080p 4 x.. ...


----------



## MoonPig (May 10, 2011)

Got my 24" Iiyama LED VA Panel and my 40" Toshiba 1080p


----------



## cheesy999 (May 10, 2011)

monster hunter freedom unite - best loading screen ever

if all loading screens had an army of dancing cat's we'd all be using pentium 3's still


----------



## Millennium (May 10, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Anyone need a new biggish TV on budget?? Ebuyer be selling this Hanspree 32" HD TV for less than £200 tomorrow:
> Hannspree ST321MNB 32" LCD TV Full HD 1080p 4 x.. ...



I actually have this TV was £240 around christmas bargain at this price no complaints really (no USB i guess ). Any questions PM me nice deal to be had tomorrow. It's recently been sold at £220 though (ebuyer again).


----------



## Ra97oR (May 10, 2011)

Enjoying ever sec using my new pair of headphones.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 10, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> Enjoying ever sec using my new pair of headphones.



still waiting for my headphones to be replaced

You guys all use boxes, what's the point?


----------



## scaminatrix (May 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> You guys all use boxes, what's the point?



boxes?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Ra97oR (May 10, 2011)

The boxes are either headphone amps or DACs and stuff like that.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 10, 2011)

oh oooh thoooose boxes lol I've always used a Tascam USB interface (US-122) so I was blissfully unaware of the term "boxes"!

If they're USB, and don't run through the sound card then it's obvious why people use them lol if they're just running through your sound card then I agree - what on earth would the point be?

How does yours run Ra97or? USB?


----------



## MightyMission (May 10, 2011)

Cheers scam!
i thought i had a result when i won 2x1gb sticks on ebay for £5 inc p+p then when i looked properly i realised it was 533mhz ddr2 gaah


----------



## Tatty_One (May 10, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Afternoon all. Anyone got any trades/deals pending with me that I've forgotten about?
> Finished a 21hr shift at 2am today - hardcore stuff. Picked up an automatic 56 plate Jag S-Type 3.0 V6 from Preston yesterday  nicest car I've ever drove.
> 
> We went sight-seeing and drove through Snake Pass to Sheffield (got some crazy pics), then on to Nottingham. And got paid for it all



Really?  you need to get behind the wheel of an XF, I used to have an S Type and trust me, the difference is like driving a tractor in comparision to a Suzuki..... the tractor wins every time!


----------



## Ra97oR (May 10, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> oh oooh thoooose boxes lol I've always used a Tascam USB interface (US-122) so I was blissfully unaware of the term "boxes"!
> 
> If they're USB, and don't run through the sound card then it's obvious why people use them lol if they're just running through your sound card then I agree - what on earth would the point be?
> 
> How does yours run Ra97or? USB?



Its a class A amp, nothing to do with a dac. I feed signal into it through a modded Essence ST.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 10, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Cheers scam!
> i thought i had a result when i won 2x1gb sticks on ebay for £5 inc p+p then when i looked properly i realised it was 533mhz ddr2 gaah



I think that's still a good deal, as long as it works  Be good for upgrading a customers OEM rig that's only got 2 mobo slots...



Tatty_One said:


> Really?  you need to get behind the wheel of an XF, I used to have an S Type and trust me, the difference is like driving a tractor in comparision to a Suzuki..... the tractor wins every time!



I'd love to drive an XF, the S-Type blew me away but didn't quite have the "pushed back in your seat" effect. I'm just about to have a look at what the Top Gear twats say about the XF and the S. Dunno why, I think driving one has got me interested lol
I missed out on driving a Bentley the other week  That would have been nice



Ra97oR said:


> Its a class A amp, nothing to do with a dac. I feed signal into it through a modded Essence ST.



I believe that it sounds good, but I hate ASUS  You interested in valve amps? My Dad's got loads of valve based equipment, I'm trying to see whether it's worth chucking anything for sale here (none of us can sell on ebay).


----------



## scaminatrix (May 10, 2011)

reported mr. bad trader...


----------



## MilkyWay (May 10, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Anyone need a new biggish TV on budget?? Ebuyer be selling this Hanspree 32" HD TV for less than £200 tomorrow:
> Hannspree ST321MNB 32" LCD TV Full HD 1080p 4 x.. ...



If a tv doesn't have HD freeview i would pass. Those cheap tvs have terrible panels. Full HD pretty much means nothing because HD tv is broadcast in 720p and it most depends on the quality of the panel the black levels and white levels.

Here's a x4 955 for £58.73. If i was building a cheap system seems decent. Sandybridges might be better but those x4s and x6s still do everything fine.
http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B002TQYUAE/?tag=tec053-21

EDIT: Here i tried BC2 and its not half bad, its hard to keep up with the veteran players but i think I'll get better. Time Battlefield 3 rolls i will have had some practise. I don't mind dying a lot as long as they are dying a lot too so its kinda even which it seems on BC2.


----------



## Ra97oR (May 10, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I believe that it sounds good, but I hate ASUS  You interested in valve amps? My Dad's got loads of valve based equipment, I'm trying to see whether it's worth chucking anything for sale here (none of us can sell on ebay).



Not a fan of valves at all, haven't found a single one that I like. Too much distortion because of their physical limitation.


----------



## MightyMission (May 10, 2011)

the 955 overclocks pretty well too,better than the 965 and 970 for the most part,60 for 4x4ghz seems reasonable as most games dont fully utilise 4 cores yet.

Valves rock!
the ouput transformer Will cause distortion at the higher ouput levels due to saturation but the distortion in mid and tops is soo sweet compared to a transistor amp going squared.
valve bass is the best sound in the world!well next to a lady making nice sounds in your ear


----------



## scaminatrix (May 10, 2011)

I use near-field reference monitors, can't remember the last time I heard distortion


----------



## MightyMission (May 10, 2011)

Since as long as i can remember i have messed around with music, and once it was mastered i would hook it up to a tube amp to see how it rocks when at full chat.
they are still used in nearly every studio in the world today to add warmth too,digital is too cold!
of course it doesn't make me right,just stuck in my ways


----------



## cheesy999 (May 10, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Really?  you need to get behind the wheel of an XF, I used to have an S Type and trust me, the difference is like driving a tractor in comparision to a Suzuki..... the tractor wins every time!



Where's the S-type now?



Ra97oR said:


> Its a class A amp, nothing to do with a dac. I feed signal into it through a modded Essence ST.



Is that tech speak for good?

i now have a ps3


----------



## scaminatrix (May 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Is that tech speak for good?



Class A is a standard I think (I'm not a pro)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_amplifier#Class_A


----------



## cheesy999 (May 10, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Class A is a standard I think (I'm not a pro)
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electro...lifier#Class_A



i don't have any of the new high tech 'digital amplifiers' just really old ones

I only bought a PS3 a few hours ago and i'm already getting stressed out over the lack of PSN


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 10, 2011)

as a guitarist. i don't play anything else other then valve amps. if you think you got something worth selling. throw it up and lets see it. some vintage amps sound amazing


----------



## MightyMission (May 10, 2011)

yea class A just means that the amps circuit is always running at full duty,the volume control is just acting as a clutch - that is pretty much the easiest way i can think to describe it.

freedom what amps do you favour?
my brother sold his bassman 135 (plus 2 twin 15 cabs)on ebay a few months ago for 200 the fool!
apparently psn is back next week cheesy,so i read anyway.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Where's the S-type now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Part ex'd it for the XF 2 years ago.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 10, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> yea class A just means that the amps circuit is always running at full duty,the volume control is just acting as a clutch - that is pretty much the easiest way i can think to describe it.
> 
> apparently psn is back next week cheesy,so i read anyway.



Doesn't matter anyway, i have no games and no PSN but unlike the Xbox i have an internet browser and Mouse and keyboard sopport, i'm posting from a ps3 connected to an old dell keyboard - so i basicly have a One of those PC's that you connect to your PC (htpc or whatever- i can't remeber) - excpet this does games - i honestly can't believe i was insulting ps3's earlier today

@freedom: you all know my vintage sony by now (best sound from an amp i've ever heard and i have a habit of going round electronic stores and trying out their kit just to waste time), and anyway, i'm in the market for buying, not selling at the moment (one for my PC, and now one for my PS3, would do quite well


Is there anyway of installing ps3 os on a pc cause i like the way i can do everything with only a keyboard


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 10, 2011)

my overall favorite has to be a fender hotrod deluxe. i used it for most of my studio recordings and live shows. some vintage 1973 marshall. and the odd all valve vox amps before they started going half digital. i currently have a peavy valve king series amp


----------



## cheesy999 (May 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> my overall favorite has to be a fender hotrod deluxe. i used it for most of my studio recordings and live shows. some vintage 1973 marshall. and the odd all valve vox amps before they started going half digital. i currently have a peavy valve king series amp



i don't use recording's, i use mine for cd's and Ipod/Phone playback - (and i'm not an idiotic 128kbit mp3 user - 320kbit aac for my local files and 3xx/160kbit AAC for my streaming files (spotify premium depending on the platform)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 10, 2011)

Well i'm talking guitar amps not amps you would get with a 7.1 home entertainment surround sound kit


----------



## cheesy999 (May 10, 2011)

It's 40 years old, forget sorround sound i don't think it knows what digital is

But yes I do know there are some diffrences between a guitar amp and a. Hi-fi amp


----------



## MightyMission (May 10, 2011)

oh that reminds me!
thanks for the appraisals guys,i listed the surround at the price you said and it was gone in days 
:cheers:

In the early 70s there was a manufacturer that invented a pickup for record decks that claimed they could play back a full quadrophonic sound!!

I read it in an old porno some guy retired and left at a place i worked at...
the bushes were unkempt but the articles were interesting


----------



## Gas2100 (May 10, 2011)

hey does anyone in here have a PS3 +  a portal 2 disk? pm me if ya do...


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 11, 2011)

seems watercooled made a new heatware.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 11, 2011)

where?


----------



## Gas2100 (May 11, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> where?



"megane223"

his ols was "watercooled" with neg feedback


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 11, 2011)

Fucking gutted. i was buying my new rig today and what happens? my debit card gets rejected TWICE. Despite me having more then enough funds. my banks gonna get an ear full from me 2Moro morning. i'm gonna be on them like a motherfucking tsunami on japan. How dare they get in my way!


----------



## MoonPig (May 11, 2011)

All the evidence to get him banned:

http://img.techpowerup.org/110511/watercool warranty.jpg


----------



## Fourstaff (May 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Fucking gutted. i was buying my new rig today and what happens? my debit card gets rejected TWICE. Despite me having more then enough funds. my banks gonna get an ear full from me 2Moro morning. i'm gonna be on them like a motherfucking tsunami on japan. How dare they get in my way!



The last time I tried to pay for something, the e-shop rejected my debit card repeatedly. Turns out I entered my address incorrectly 

Moral of story: Don't go around blaming others unless you are very sure that you are not at fault.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 11, 2011)

hehehe comment removed so he dont see this and try and worm out of it with some quick changes...


----------



## scaminatrix (May 11, 2011)

Happy Trading 


Same as above...


----------



## Gas2100 (May 11, 2011)

about time 1 scammer was kicked off..go scammy


----------



## scaminatrix (May 11, 2011)

they dont call me scam for no reason... I'm well versed in rip-offs, and I'll use my "expertise" to protect you good people here any way I can.
Think of it like watching The Real Hustle just without the good-looking bird...


----------



## Gas2100 (May 11, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Think of it like watching The Real Hustle just without the good-looking bird...



put a good lookin bird in ya avatar or sig and were good to go!!


----------



## scaminatrix (May 11, 2011)

Gas2100 said:


> put a good lookin bird in ya avatar or sig and were good to go!!



 I might just get a pic of thatbird from the show....


----------



## Gas2100 (May 11, 2011)

hustlized?


----------



## Bo$$ (May 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Fucking gutted. i was buying my new rig today and what happens? my debit card gets rejected TWICE. Despite me having more then enough funds. my banks gonna get an ear full from me 2Moro morning. i'm gonna be on them like a motherfucking tsunami on japan. How dare they get in my way!


give them hell! or call them now and get the restriction lifted


----------



## scaminatrix (May 11, 2011)

Oh how I wish I agreed with sexy looking women avatars. I'll just download that pic for later....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 11, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> The last time I tried to pay for something, the e-shop rejected my debit card repeatedly. Turns out I entered my address incorrectly
> 
> Moral of story: Don't go around blaming others unless you are very sure that you are not at fault.



My details wasn't wrong. i've used my card in this shop loads of times and i've never had a problem. if they imposed a limit on the size of the transaction for my direct debit then why give me a debit card in the first place if i can't use it to buy big things? when they refused to issue me one in the past. the question asked the members of staff is. would they feel happy and safe carrying more then 400quid around in their wallets. they said they didn't feel safe.... so i said to the member of staff. so what makes you think that i feel any safer carrying that big amount of cash around in my pocket? and she just looked away. its called a direct debit card but i can't use it for a 400quid transaction. despite having plenty of funds in my account. i'm not gonna let them fob me off like they always do. i'm gonna demand answers and refuse to leave unless i get them


----------



## Gas2100 (May 11, 2011)

fit woman replaced with a pig  a relation to you moon pig?

OT: but i was dabbling in photoshop after not doin it for 3 years:







im quite rusty but watcha guys think?


----------



## Fourstaff (May 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My details wasn't wrong. i've used my card in this shop loads of times and i've never had a problem. if they imposed a limit on the size of the transaction for my direct debit then why give me a debit card in the first place if i can't use it to buy big things? when they refused to issue me one in the past. the question asked the members of staff is. would they feel happy and safe carrying more then 400quid around in their wallets. they said they didn't feel safe.... so i said to the member of staff. so what makes you think that i feel any safer carrying that big amount of cash around in my pocket? and she just looked away. its called a direct debit card but i can't use it for a 400quid transaction. despite having plenty of funds in my account. i'm not gonna let them fob me off like they always do. i'm gonna demand answers and refuse to leave unless i get them



Fair enough. Give them hell then


----------



## KieX (May 11, 2011)

I seem to have reached my daily allotment of thanks and can't thank your posts scam/piggy. Good work, a place with a nice community doesn't need scammers.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 11, 2011)

i never knew they had a limit to a thanks button.


----------



## MightyMission (May 11, 2011)

flipping ram gives me no end of grief!


----------



## KieX (May 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> i never knew they had a limit to a thanks button.



Heard a few people say it before.. this is first time it's happened to me though. Guess today TPU is just bursting full of good posts 

EDIT: oh, they're back!


----------



## cheesy999 (May 11, 2011)

KieX said:


> Heard a few people say it before.. this is first time it's happened to me though. Guess today TPU is just bursting full of good posts



happens to me all the time


----------



## Fourstaff (May 11, 2011)

So I heard BBC(or related parties) is trying to get people to come online. Time to show people lemonparty.org


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 11, 2011)

oh ok guys what you think about this monster hardware for tv> is it worth to get with 5.1 otr 7.2 soud system?>http://www.soundandvision.co.uk/hif...ioneer-vsx-1020-k_vsx1020k_cheap_av_receivers


----------



## Bo$$ (May 11, 2011)

PUT THE PIC BACK, i need it!!!


----------



## Bo$$ (May 11, 2011)

Arciks said:


> oh ok guys what you think about this monster hardware for tv> is it worth to get with 5.1 otr 7.2 soud system?>http://www.soundandvision.co.uk/hif...ioneer-vsx-1020-k_vsx1020k_cheap_av_receivers



biggest you can afford!
what is your room size??


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 11, 2011)

my room size is 7x7Meters i mean livingroom


----------



## KieX (May 11, 2011)

Arciks said:


> my room size is *7*x*7*Meters



*7*.2 Audio. Clearly *777* is the number of the entertainment god


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 11, 2011)

is there even games that support 7.2 or 7.1 or whatever they are


----------



## Bo$$ (May 11, 2011)

KieX said:


> *7*.2 Audio. Clearly *777* is the number of the entertainment god



it's a no brainer


----------



## MightyMission (May 11, 2011)

bloody hell 245w draw and 140w p/ch,thats magic
enough i/o connections to make even the dryest monk moist!


----------



## scaminatrix (May 11, 2011)

KieX said:


> I seem to have reached my daily allotment of thanks and can't thank your posts scam/piggy. Good work, a place with a nice community doesn't need scammers.



 Yup. Doing it properly is long-winded but it gets it done. Piggy editing his heat was the first step; then came the reporting for every thread where he left out his (now 100% neg.) feedback, snowball-effecting into him making the dupe account. Guess he didn't read the heatware User Agreement  I did 

As long as everyone now knows how to get it done properly; people here were facing infractions for sticking up for eachother  But all the time we follow the rules, dishonest people will break them, and we'll be ready to back eachother up


----------



## cheesy999 (May 11, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Yup. Doing it properly is long-winded but it gets it done. Piggy editing his heat was the first step; then came the reporting for every thread where he left out his (now 100% neg.) feedback, snowball-effecting into him making the dupe account. Guess he didn't read the heatware User Agreement  I did
> 
> As long as everyone now knows how to get it done properly; people here were facing infractions for sticking up for eachother  But all the time we follow the rules, dishonest people will break them, and we'll be ready to back eachother up



how will he be banned though? can't he just get another set of accounts and do it alll over again?


----------



## Bo$$ (May 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> how will he be banned though? can't he just get another set of accounts and do it alll over again?


But we are smart you see...
paypal protects...


----------



## cheesy999 (May 11, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> But we are smart you see...
> paypal protects...



yeah, good point, but it would be nice if a mod could do something that would keep him off for good - ban his computer or internet from tpu somehow?


----------



## Bo$$ (May 11, 2011)

well, i know i wish we could permaban those fuckos but what can we all do...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 11, 2011)

Just put in an order for my i5 rig through ebuyer. payment went through without a hassle. parts are in on friday so i got all weekend to overclock this beast


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> yeah, good point, but it would be nice if a mod could do something that would keep him off for good - ban his computer or internet from tpu somehow?



TPU hitsquad can ban ip addresses from accessing the site if w1zzard or someone gives them enough reason to


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 12, 2011)

Shit. my cards been declined again! time for a trip down the bank with a baseball bat


----------



## MilkyWay (May 12, 2011)

I keep looking at mechanical keyboards and man i really want one but i just cant justify spending £100+ on a keyboard! In the UK they are fucking rare too, i've only seen some on amazon and then the Razer Blackwidow on ebay which is meant to be shit build quality if i remember right its £66 or something on amazon or play.

I found it hard to justify buying the Logitech G15 at the start of the year and i eventually caved in and it cost £40 which i regret now.

EDIT: Freedom is that i5 rig your buying sandybridge? i5 2500k/2400k?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 12, 2011)

2500k


----------



## scaminatrix (May 12, 2011)

He won't get banned from TPU, he just won't beable to use the BST section as he won't be able to provide a valid heatware account.

He will (hopefully) get an i.p. ban or w/e from heat23. I've seen him do it on other people profiles; he'll post a negative feedback on every duplicate account that he makes.


----------



## pantherx12 (May 12, 2011)

Unrelated to scamming.

Anyone want to send me money to spend in Amsterdam over the weekend? 

What do you get in return?

How's about a lovely hand written thank you note! with kisses at the bottom! XD


----------



## MoonPig (May 12, 2011)

If i send you £1, do i still get the note?


----------



## Fourstaff (May 12, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Anyone want to send me money to spend in Amsterdam over the weekend?



We all know what people do in Amsterdam. I am not going to enable you


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 12, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 2500k



Cool. Let me know how you get on with it. I'm loving mine


----------



## pantherx12 (May 12, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> We all know what people do in Amsterdam. I am not going to enable you



I'm just doing what I do here. 

And moonpig you've plenty of love notes already!


----------



## MoonPig (May 12, 2011)

I've never received a heart-felt letter from you!


----------



## pantherx12 (May 12, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I've never received a heart-felt letter from you!




It will never be heart felt, you and I, we're just a "thing" lol


----------



## MoonPig (May 12, 2011)

Oh, thats it. It's over. I'm moving out.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 12, 2011)

My Mrs has been selected tobe a "JML Product Tester" 
Some people!


----------



## MoonPig (May 12, 2011)

That's an honour? lol. I see it more as a mockery. 

JML....


----------



## scaminatrix (May 12, 2011)

I feel sorry for her...


----------



## Fourstaff (May 12, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I feel sorry for her...



What did she do to deserve that? Or perhaps, she enjoys doing that


----------



## scaminatrix (May 12, 2011)

She don't get paid but she gets to keep whatever she tests lol our house is gonna full of crappy JML stuff...


----------



## Fourstaff (May 12, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> She don't get paid but she gets to keep whatever she tests lol our house is gonna full of crappy JML stuff...



I have a better idea: ebay the stuff. Not too sure whether people will actually buy them though 

Otherwise, this year's bonfire will be bigger than usual?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 12, 2011)

i've decided to hold off on the upgrade for a week or 2 as Z68 intel chipsets have just started to appear. probably gonna get a Z68 Over a p8p67


----------



## scaminatrix (May 12, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I have a better idea: ebay the stuff. Not too sure whether people will actually buy them though
> 
> Otherwise, this year's bonfire will be bigger than usual?



Good ideas... dont know what I like more; the ebay idea or the bonfire idea...


----------



## MilkyWay (May 13, 2011)

Fuck keyboards i just bough some RAM instead, i'm going back to my old keyboard anyone want a G15 lol!
It's that G Skill 8GB (2x4GB) 1600Mhz RipjawsX (9-9-9-24) 1.5V i posted except im glad it went out of stock and i couldn't buy then because now it's back in stock it's went down in price a fiver to £65.97 yay!

G-Skill 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600Mhz RipjawsX Memory K...

If i even get like £30 for my old ram that's a chunk off the new stuff.

EDIT: LOL at your wifes JML testing. I hate seeing those pointless infomercials at 3am like do i fuck need a "snuggie" or a giant funky mop.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 13, 2011)

Im f**king annoyed. I decided to do a small review of a Tescomobile and STUPIDLY left the option of "i'd be happy to answer questions from other shoppers about my Tesco Mobile Pay As You Go SIM" ticked and BAM suddenly ive been turned into a motherf**king Tescomobile representitive.

I have had every tom dick and harry asking retarded questions. questions that would be answerd in less then 5 seconds if only they had botherd to google tescomobile tariffs and have a look...

Heres the LASTEST question i have recieved



> _I am currently with Virgin, my partner is with Tesco. If I change to Tesco, are there any benefits, such as free Tesco to Tesco calls?
> 
> David._



are the general public a bunch of totally mindless lemmings that need to be spoonfed?

where the Hell is common sense? what happend to THINKING? or does it really take too much braincells to think
*
"Oh hey, my partners on Tescomobile -- I'll ask her if she knows if theres free or cheaper tesco to tesco mobile calls."*

Or
_*
"Hmmm i dont know if they do cheaper or free tesco to tesco mobile calls. I better look on their website or google up their tariffs"*_

truely an epic question that is worthy of many facepalms. forget asking what the meaning of life is -- ask if they do free or cheaper calls on tescomobile!!

----

this is not the worst question ive been asked but it is among one of the stupidest. bitches need to learn how to google stuff.

thats why i prefer to work night shifts. because im not surrounded by morons.


----------



## gumpty (May 13, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im f**king annoyed. I decided to do a small review of a Tescomobile and STUPIDLY left the option of "i'd be happy to answer questions from other shoppers about my Tesco Mobile Pay As You Go SIM" ticked and BAM suddenly ive been turned into a motherf**king Tescomobile representitive.
> 
> I have had every tom dick and harry asking retarded questions. questions that would be answerd in less then 5 seconds if only they had botherd to google tescomobile tariffs and have a look...
> 
> ...



Hey FreedomEclipse, if I switch to a avatar like yours, what features and benefits will I enjoy? If I change my name to yours, will I receive more freedom?

Thanks,
Numpty


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 13, 2011)

gumpty said:


> Hey FreedomEclipse, if I switch to a avatar like yours, what features and benefits will I enjoy? If I change my name to yours, will I receive more freedom?
> 
> Thanks,
> Numpty



you'd have the biggest E-peen.........in the world!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 13, 2011)

Its so close.....I can almost taste it!!


----------



## Fourstaff (May 13, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its so close.....I can almost taste it!!



Congratulations on ordering on a Friday! As a rule of thumb I would never order on a Friday unless I have to, because it means money goes out of my account 2 days before shipping actually starts.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 13, 2011)

I needed to get in there before they run out of that mobo -- they only had 5 units for pre-order. it was down to the last 2 and now one of them belongs to ME!


----------



## Spectrum (May 13, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> are the general public a bunch of totally mindless lemmings that need to be spoonfed?



no, not spoonfed, spoon-murdered.

in the face


----------



## MightyMission (May 13, 2011)

sheeple.
one leads and the rest follows.It's quite sad really.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 13, 2011)

Holy crap!
what mobile phone network are you guys on?
edit: and what do you think of their repair service?


----------



## MightyMission (May 13, 2011)

3 and there repair service is crap.
they did give me a free phone instead of repairing my tired old n97 though so i guess they aren't that bad


----------



## Bo$$ (May 13, 2011)

Vodafone was quite down in my books till about 20 mins ago!
After 3 weeks of persistant issues i caved and I sent my nexus one in 2 weeks ago for an exchange and got a working refurb phone...
that died after 3 days of light usage... mailed it off to them telling them it wont power up (they said they will send it to HTC for repair). They sit on it for 2 weeks and then decide that they cannot fix it sent it to HTC today (and today is the day i was supposed to get the phone back)!
I called them up with fire coming out of my ears and eyes, and complained like a bitch! They first offered my 2 months free line rental and after some more pushing they offered me a complimentary HTC wildfire (white) which will arrive on monday! and as a bonus they will let me keep the nexus one whenever it comes back from repair!
Talk about 6 years of customer loyalty from me and another 12-15 years from my father!

they are the Bomb in my book


----------



## MightyMission (May 13, 2011)

Result!
Good effort fella 
Complaining always pays off.I got an n95 8gb about 5 years ago and the day i got it the piece of crap phone wouldn't hold its charge,
So i lit a fire under the orange rep's backside and got another n95 and all the handsfree/bluetooth extras they done at the time,including the car stereo module which was absolutely crap! Useless noise rejection on the mic and low output even when fed into my car amp and through all the speakers...distortion wether the engine was on or not....
Cue another rant,which got me a couple of months of free calls or something like that.
It does feel good to be able to right at least some of the wrongs that happen to you


----------



## Bo$$ (May 13, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Result!
> Good effort fella
> Complaining always pays off.I got an n95 8gb about 5 years ago and the day i got it the piece of crap phone wouldn't hold its charge,
> So i lit a fire under the orange rep's backside and got another n95 and all the handsfree/bluetooth extras they done at the time,including the car stereo module which was absolutely crap! Useless noise rejection on the mic and low output even when fed into my car amp and through all the speakers...distortion wether the engine was on or not....
> ...



i know how you feel, but considering my current phone can only be charged through a powermonkey as all the chargers dont work... i think i deserve this wildfire


----------



## MightyMission (May 13, 2011)

damn right.
i was due for an upgrade a couple of months ago and i let the mrs take it,
so she got an optimus one? something like that...anyway so a month or so later and my phone starts acting strange occasionally/locking up and generally being an ass and i am at a loss what to do,
I might try flashing the firmware and see if that helps at all.
It is my own fault though as i have dropped it countless times and its really beginning to show its age against the newer "smart phones".even lurking t'interweb on it is tedious!


----------



## Bo$$ (May 13, 2011)

Correction: Wildfire S in white!
thats better than my nexus one in more than one way!


----------



## MilkyWay (May 14, 2011)

Im on O2 have been since i've had a mobile and im still on my original sim card lol. Good customer service and excellent signal but generally speaking they are a little more expensive than say orange or something which is why i couldn't totally recommend them.

3 is the worst god damn phone company in the universe, a family member has them as her network and cant even get signals inside her house ffs! Don't even ask them about billing or anything customer related either.

I have a Nokia 5530, at the time it was okay but everything is more or less half baked; email works sometimes and the battery indicator doesn't work most of the time. The phones started to go slow over time for no explainable reason. I heard Nokia are going to use Windows mobile from now on so maybe combining their decent hardware with a decent operating system will work out for them.

To me Vodafone sounded like dicks just stretching everything out, its your complaining about the problem that was key. Most people don't try and complain they just put up with stuff which is sad really.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 14, 2011)

Fuckin' 26.

BURN!


----------



## MightyMission (May 14, 2011)

happy biffersday?


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 14, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Im on O2 have been since i've had a mobile and im still on my original sim card lol. Good customer service and excellent signal but generally speaking they are a little more expensive than say orange or something which is why i couldn't totally recommend them.
> 
> 3 is the worst god damn phone company in the universe, a family member has them as her network and cant even get signals inside her house ffs! Don't even ask them about billing or anything customer related either.
> 
> ...



You ever thought of getting a 3g enabled sim card?? If your saying your o2 sim card is same as you 1st had phone(presume its 3310 days??) then you may need consider upgrading your sim card to latest one for 3g connectivity etc.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 14, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Fuckin' 26.
> 
> BURN!



Happy Birthday man! Getting gattered much?



MightyMission said:


> happy biffersday?



Like it! 


Everyone who's PM'ed me- I'll reply in a bit, just gotta pop out.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 14, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Fuckin' 26.
> 
> BURN!



Happy birthday mate


----------



## Spectrum (May 14, 2011)

birthday wishes unto you innocent!


----------



## cheesy999 (May 14, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Fuckin' 26.
> 
> BURN!



but you know what that means --- CAKE!!!


----------



## Bo$$ (May 14, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> but you know what that means --- CAKE!!!
> 
> http://www.itstrulyrandom.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/lb-hb-cake.jpg



The cake is a lie man, everyone knows that!


----------



## cheesy999 (May 14, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> The cake is a lie man, everyone knows that!



no its just in the basement


----------



## Bo$$ (May 14, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> no its just in the basement


----------



## cheesy999 (May 14, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> http://s3.amazonaws.com/kym-assets/photos/images/original/000/034/188/cereselle-cake1.jpg?1262830291



pics back at you


----------



## Bo$$ (May 14, 2011)




----------



## cheesy999 (May 14, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS5l8ElvfnCRxnZ13iQZqrVwsesocHOlpgf9XUasS3sm69ff3up


----------



## Bo$$ (May 14, 2011)

Ahh! that was my next one to add!
well done cheesy you are leaning to think like a genius


----------



## scaminatrix (May 14, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> think like *a* genius



 do that on purpose?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 14, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> well done cheesy you are leaning to think like genius



no i've just learn't how to apply mine to the internet

i've got to the point where i make my own if i need to


Also TEKKEN 6 FTW!!!


----------



## Bo$$ (May 14, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> do that on purpose?



i dont know what you are talking about scam


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 14, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> happy biffersday?



Something like that. 



scaminatrix said:


> Happy Birthday man! Getting gattered much?



According to my friends, yes.



Bo$$ said:


> Happy birthday mate





Spectrum said:


> birthday wishes unto you innocent!



Thanks guys!



My GF was in the process of making me a bust cake of Murderface from Metalocalypse. However, his head fell out... brutal!


----------



## cheesy999 (May 14, 2011)

any of you on ps3 so i can add you if psn comes back online


----------



## Bo$$ (May 14, 2011)

comes back end of the month right?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 14, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> comes back end of the month right?



if it takes that long then i think sony owe me a £100


----------



## Bo$$ (May 14, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> if it takes that long then i think sony owe me a £100



LOL why?


----------



## Spectrum (May 14, 2011)

because people should be paid to be bored.


----------



## MightyMission (May 14, 2011)

PSN users,take a peek at this:
http://gamerant.com/sony-offering-ps3-games-psn-outage-tao-83416/

Sony has revealed that they will be offering two PS3 or PSP games, selected from a small group of titles, as part of their PSN outage goodwill gesture.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 14, 2011)

sounds good and i hope it be decent games.
And happy birthday innocentcriminal


----------



## Spectrum (May 14, 2011)

2 free ps3 games is a decent offer if you ask me...


----------



## MightyMission (May 14, 2011)

seemed like something worth sharing


----------



## HUSKIE (May 14, 2011)

See you soon guys....


----------



## Bo$$ (May 14, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> See you soon guys....



where you off to?


----------



## HUSKIE (May 14, 2011)

Back home(Philippines) 2 weeks holiday.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 14, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Back home(Philippines) 2 weeks holiday.




have a great time mate


----------



## Iceni (May 15, 2011)

Dr Who was sweet as tonight  You Sexy beast!


----------



## MoonPig (May 15, 2011)

I hope you're a lass.... lol.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 15, 2011)

Sweeeet, all "his" threads are being locked by mods now. What will he try next I wonder? New TPU account?


----------



## MilkyWay (May 15, 2011)

I have to sit in and watch the Celtic game today because Strathclyde police advised pubs and bars in Glasgow not to show both the Rangers and Celtic games today (they are on at the same time). The local here is mainly Rangers supported, generally though they do show Celtic games in the lounge but NOT TODAY BECAUSE OF THOSE CUNTS THAT CANT WATCH A GAME WITHOUT GETTING OVER EXCITED. The sectarianism is the whole reason the other local pub shut which happened to have a Celtic minded majority of patronage. I never understood why they needed 2 pubs on main street anyway. Sorry for the rant, if you don't understand there are big social issues in Scotland which football ends up as a product of.

Happy belated birthday IC


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 15, 2011)

'he' will probably jump ship. the most important thing is letting the guys down at aria and where ever he tries to slip in know what a asshole he is. hopefully he won't get the chance to pull off the same thing Again


----------



## Bo$$ (May 15, 2011)

the dynamic IP system we have in the UK may make completely locking him out very very hard


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 15, 2011)

Hey guys for all those who where waiting on pics in the MKMods tribute build thread there are a couple there now


----------



## Spectrum (May 15, 2011)

i liked the royal wedding but i did find this following image rather amusing..
http://de.acidcow.com/pics/20110504/royal_wedding_girl_34.jpg
if any of you don't get it, the girl was seen with that face on the balcony just as kate and will were about to kiss


----------



## the54thvoid (May 15, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I have to sit in and watch the Celtic game today because Strathclyde police advised pubs and bars in Glasgow not to show both the Rangers and Celtic games today (they are on at the same time). The local here is mainly Rangers supported, generally though they do show Celtic games in the lounge but NOT TODAY BECAUSE OF THOSE CUNTS THAT CANT WATCH A GAME WITHOUT GETTING OVER EXCITED. The sectarianism is the whole reason the other local pub shut which happened to have a Celtic minded majority of patronage. I never understood why they needed 2 pubs on main street anyway. Sorry for the rant, if you don't understand there are big social issues in Scotland which football ends up as a product of.
> 
> Happy belated birthday IC



Yeah, the recent nonsense has been OTT.  I'm fed up hearing though that it's all sectarian when _most_ of it is standard same city rivalry which most major cities have and lets not forget there is violence across the UK still related to football.  The press (English) tends to sit on it to avoid embarrassment.

When Chelsea played somewhere around the same time Rangers had the Europa fiasco in Manchester, there was more violence at the Chelsea match but it didn't get he coverage the Rangers one did.

Back to the Celtic Rangers thing - it's a Neil Lennon issue.  He was an aggressive, hard footballer - it translates through to his management style.  Most people i know that dislike him do so for his attitude, not his religious roots.  Here's a nice story from 2007 to show that he's no saint (http://www.mirror.co.uk/opinion/2007/08/05/dump-neil-now-irene-98487-19574941/)

It's got bollocks all to do with being a Catholic.  Martin O'Neil didn't get the grief Lennon gets (nor did Jansen, Strachan, Mowbray etc etc).  Many of Rangers beloved players were Catholic, I even remember Jorg Albertz crossing himself before matches sometimes.  And what about Amoruso?

I still think the best solution is to create Glasgow United, a team made of both teams star players.  But the worlds not ready to stop being stupid so the grief will continue.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 16, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> Yeah, the recent nonsense has been OTT.  I'm fed up hearing though that it's all sectarian when _most_ of it is standard same city rivalry which most major cities have and lets not forget there is violence across the UK still related to football.  The press (English) tends to sit on it to avoid embarrassment.
> 
> When Chelsea played somewhere around the same time Rangers had the Europa fiasco in Manchester, there was more violence at the Chelsea match but it didn't get he coverage the Rangers one did.
> 
> ...



He cheated on his wife and that's a personal matter between him and his wife. That doesnt mean the guy deserves to get bombs and guys trying to batter him; Lennon was previously assaulted in Glasgow, Lennon also couldnt play for Northern Ireland for fear of getting shot. The thing is the reaction to Lennon is disproportionate.

No i do not think Neil Lennon is entirely at fault at all here. Sure Lennon is a big whingy ginger but lets face it how many other mangers have acted like him slagging off refs and fellow professionals? That's all he is a big moany cunt and the less you pay attention to it the less annoying it seems. It seems people need a hate figure and will use any excuse to hate the man doesn't matter what that is.

Lennon has had his haters for years but that doesn't explain the other public violence and instances of packages does it? If its all Neil's fault how do you explain other guys like McCourt getting sent bullets?

The thing is ive never seen him do anything entirely stupid at a game that he is so often accused of and i think that once you actually analyse the situation its totally blown out of proportion. It is okay to dislike the man because he talks shite, its not okay to dislike the man simply because he is Neil Lennon. Hes been forced into this vision of a demon making him out to be a bigger deal than he was. People created this image, you hear random people calling him a wee ned and with what proof? The mans had his fair share of abuse so i can understand him having a paranoia complex.

NO the real problem is that people use football as an excuse and both sides are guilty of it. Celtic are more than implicit in fostering a sectarian problem and i think if people really do want things to change the buck starts at home never mind blaming the other mob.


----------



## gumpty (May 16, 2011)

Boycott football; watch rugby instead.

Rugby World Cup in less than four months.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 16, 2011)

Had 4 slices of jam on toast this morning.....and im hungry. but im not set to eat until around 7pm unless I decide to breakaway early and go for some chicken n chips or Kebab.

im not yet at that stage where I go around biting people and sucking their blood.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 16, 2011)

actually i lied -- im very close to that stage


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 16, 2011)

Dont blame me!!! the image of medium rare 12oz beef steak and chips is just too much to take


----------



## gumpty (May 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Had 4 slices of jam on toast this morning.....and im hungry. but im not set to eat until around 7pm unless I decide to breakaway early and go for some chicken n chips or Kebab.
> 
> im not yet at that stage where I go around biting people and sucking their blood.





FreedomEclipse said:


> actually i lied -- im very close to that stage





FreedomEclipse said:


> Dont blame me!!! the image of medium rare 12oz beef steak and chips is just too much to take



Fancy some brains?


----------



## gumpty (May 16, 2011)

Speaking of brains, anyone else watching The Walking Dead on Sunday nights?






I missed the first episode and last week's as well when Channel 5's signal was too weak and Sky+ threw a wobbly.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 16, 2011)

gumpty said:


> Fancy some brains?
> 
> http://www.youthedesigner.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/zombie-photos-1.jpg



no man!! Just blood!!


----------



## the54thvoid (May 16, 2011)

Saw it 1st time round on FX.  Good show.  New series back in Autumn i think???


----------



## Fourstaff (May 16, 2011)

Freedom, man up and hold that urge of yours. If muslims can survive 1 month dawn-to-dusk without food, you should be able to do 1 day.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 16, 2011)

This is the worst case scenario -- Im tired. Im hungry. And im trying to find out if I was one of the people that managed to get my hands on an Asus p8z68-V Pro that Ebuyer only had 5 units pre-orderd and also the ETA of said motherboard since they dont actually have stock




Fourstaff said:


> Freedom, man up and hold that urge of yours. If muslims can survive 1 month dawn-to-dusk without food, you should be able to do 1 day.



#1 im not muslim
#2 I put a Jihad on you
#3 Im chinese - and chinese people love to eat

---


so wheres the party at?


----------



## Bo$$ (May 16, 2011)

gumpty said:


> Speaking of brains, anyone else watching The Walking Dead on Sunday nights?
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_SPYL8UC1U...AmJCLI/s1600/The+Walking+Dead+%282010-%29.jpg
> 
> I missed the first episode and last week's as well when Channel 5's signal was too weak and Sky+ threw a wobbly.



recording the whole series in HD to watch with my mates in the long holiday, it will be nice final get together before we all head off into uni


----------



## gumpty (May 16, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> recording the whole series in HD to watch with my mates in the long holiday, it will be nice final get together before we all head off into uni



Nice. I'm a bit pissed I missed a couple of episodes. I might buy the series on Blu Ray perhaps.

For some reason I'm drawn to post-apocalyptic movies/shows. Read into that what you will.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 17, 2011)

My first attempt at cable sleeving (Phobya 1/8"). Just gotta put a new sticker over the old one and I'm away. Then I got a ton more to do in my rig


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 17, 2011)

Does anyone know how long Ebuyer take to reply to an E-note?


----------



## MoonPig (May 17, 2011)

I've had it range from afew hours to two days.

@Scam, nice work


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 17, 2011)

Guess ive got a long wait then... I sent them an E-note yesterday around 3pm. was expecting a response this morning but no luck. checked on my order status and parts have still not been allocated to me.

I did choose the free delivery option though so I guess i wont see any progress until thursday/friday.

I still think they are holding my order back due to the p8z68-V Pro still not being in stock. they want to try get all the parts out in one box to save shipping fees


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 17, 2011)

On a more serious note.....

I cant come up with a name for my new rig....I usually build a rig when i come up with a name and it took me over a year just to come up with the name of my current C2Q system. 

I was gonna call the new system Vanguard N.T.D as a small reference from Gundam Unicorn but then, i started listening to Dreamtheaters 16min10s track called Nightmare to remember and I want to call Knightmare N.T.D.

I was thinking about calling it Fall Of Dominions but that would make a better music album name or server name then a name for a PC and abbreviating it into F.O.D just looks shit. and doesnt sound good at all.

I want to name to strike fear into people without being too unoriginal or corny

(the 16m10s dream theater track for you progmetal fans out there)

If i cant come up with a name before i put the rig together it curses it.

but then saying that. Arizona I did catch fire -- PSU went bad, ate 2 4870s and made another catch fire. so its not been plain sailing for this rig either


----------



## gumpty (May 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> On a more serious note.....
> 
> I cant come up with a name for my new rig....I usually build a rig when i come up with a name and it took me over a year just to come up with the name of my current C2Q system.
> 
> ...



ἔκλειψις

/mytwocents


----------



## Fourstaff (May 17, 2011)

If you want Gundam based names, there are too many, from Argama to Zeta Gundam. Just random a page in Gundam wiki and pick the first one?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 17, 2011)

I want original names  not copies!

Though.... Arizona was kinda taken after the ship in pearl harbour.


----------



## gumpty (May 17, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> If you want Gundam based names, there are too many, from Argama to Zeta Gundam. Just random a page in Gundam wiki and pick the first one?



What the hell are Gundam?

Never mind. Googled it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 17, 2011)

gumpty said:


> What the hell are Gundam?
> 
> Never mind. Googled it.



If they ever came into production, Japan would conqor the entire world with pretty much almost no effort at all. though they would need to dig quite a big hole in the floor to keep them out of sight while they train pilots and such.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If they ever came into production, Japan would conqor the entire world with pretty much almost no effort at all. though they would need to dig quite a big hole in the floor to keep them out of sight while they train pilots and such.



Or hide it in L3 like always :3


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 17, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Or hide it in L3 like always :3



Yeah. Id think the U.S.A would notice if Japan started sending hundreds of shuttles carrying men and materials into space. and with the state of our current tech. I dont think we could build a big enough ship to move that amount of materials to make it seem like a routine trip to the moon. 

Unless they have discoverd how to build teleporters  and move stuff without being seen. its not going to happen.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah. Id think the U.S.A would notice if Japan started sending hundreds of shuttles carrying men and materials into space. and with the state of our current tech. I dont think we could build a big enough ship to move that amount of materials to make it seem like a routine trip to the moon.
> 
> Unless they have discoverd how to build teleporters  and move stuff without being seen. its not going to happen.



Surely the Japanese would have come up with better tech by then if they are using mobile suits to dominate the world. US sees everything, but on the other hand, since that L3 is behind the sun, its not as easy.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 17, 2011)

Maybe they managed to used gene maniplation to creative a human version of Goku from DBZ and he used his instant translocation technique to magic a 500 tonnes of men & materials behind the sun?


----------



## Bo$$ (May 17, 2011)

which brand PSU caught fire??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 17, 2011)

It wasnt the PSU -- it was a graphics card


----------



## Spectrum (May 17, 2011)

off topic here... look at this. 
http://www.debtbombshell.com/public-spending.htm
we seriously need to get rid of benefits or at least make a larger effort to catch the fraudsters

also, look at this...
http://www.debtbombshell.com/britains-budget-deficit.htm
it's all gordon brown's fault. mr blair kept the country stable for his stint as PM


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 17, 2011)

a guy just walked past me and he smelt like sour grapes. (or piss as people like to call it) dude wasnt even an OAP! my god, go take a shower ffs


----------



## scaminatrix (May 17, 2011)

Gawd damn this one was difficult!! Everywhere online says to use a hairdryer or something stronger for the heat shrink stuff, I just used a lighter


----------



## gumpty (May 17, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> off topic here... look at this.
> http://www.debtbombshell.com/public-spending.htm
> we seriously need to get rid of benefits or at least make a larger effort to catch the fraudsters
> 
> ...



Of course it's Gordon's fault (although given that all the parties are practically the same, it would have been the fault of whoever was in power). In whispers in private conversations the Labour people are probably not too worried that they lost the last election - the Tories have had to carry the responsibility of making all the cuts, which people will remember.

Anywho, is that for real? Does the UK really spend that little on defence?


----------



## MilkyWay (May 17, 2011)

IMO we need to scrap Trident not renew it. Basically we fought in 2 wars we couldn't afford and have propped up a dying economy with more debt. Interest payments are rising and so is the welfare bill but welfare is not just lazy bastards on unemployment or sickness benefits its tax credits, child benefit, pensions, social housing ect.

The way the economy works is through central banking, this allows a central bank to sell loans to a government against taxes. They in simple terms can print off nonexistant money to give to a government. The Rosthchilds invented central banking and founded such banks as the Bank of England and the US Federal Reserve to get rich and manipulate whole economies (to get further rich). Initially in the 1700s we borrowed a load of money to fight wars and that's how the national debt was born.

IMO we need to encourage growth by a massive amount you cant just expect to pay off things when there isnt any jobs going and money is tighter.

This isn't just recent debt, its 100s of years of accumulated debt. If you can afford your interest payments your free to take out more credit. Britian has borrowed a lot basically and the banks want their money back to cover their losses in the financial down turn.

Back when a lot was publicly owned we had to prop up a lot of business, like how we had to fund British steel even though it was a massive black hole. Nobody gave a crap because they knew the government had to bail them out.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 17, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> IMO we need to scrap Trident not renew it. Basically we fought in 2 wars we couldn't afford



we've earn't more money in the wars then we've lost

Every countries the same though, britain only paid off its debts from the 1930's in the early 2000's and germany only paid off its ww2 debts last year


----------



## MilkyWay (May 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> we've earn't more money in the wars then we've lost



Where are the figures for that? the Afghani war is still going on and now intervention in Libya is costing us so many millions.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 17, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Where are the figures for that? the Afghani war is still going on and now intervention in Libya is costing us so many millions.



for the war in libya i know we have earn't many times more then it cost selling weapons too them in the year before the war and i'm sure the same is true for the other countires (what your forgetting is that britain makes a lot of the worlds weapons(and not just france and america but some of the one's we arn't supposed to like))


----------



## Bo$$ (May 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> we've earn't more money in the wars then we've lost
> 
> Every countries the same though, britain only paid off its debts from the 1930's in the early 2000's and germany only paid off its ww2 debts last year



Rockets, ammo, guns, genades and lives are not free you know...
even if we make it, it is still costing the tax payer money

link for ya: http://www.ukpublicspending.co.uk/uk_defence_spending_30.html


----------



## MilkyWay (May 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> for the war in libya i know we have earn't many times more then it cot selling weapons too them in the year before the war and i'm sure the same is true for the other countires (what your forgetting is that britain makes a lot of the worlds weapons(and not just france and america))



France, America, Israel and Russia are the world biggest exporters of weapons. Ironically Iran bought weapons from the USA in the 70s, like F14 Tomcats.

EDIT: I could argue that nobody wants our ships and planes anymore since they cost too much, hell those new aircraft carriers are supposed to have nothing on them because we cant afford the planes for them. Weapons sales are mainly a private enterprise so i don't see how we recoup the money that way.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 17, 2011)

kierand said:


> france, america, israel and russia are the world biggest exporters of weapons. Ironically iran bought weapons from the usa in the 70s, like f15 tomcats.
> 
> Edit: I could argue that nobody wants our ships and planes anymore since they cost too much, hell those new aircraft carriers are supposed to have nothing on them because we cant afford the planes for them. Weapons sales are mainly a private enterprise so i don't see how we recoup the money that way.



tax?


----------



## Bo$$ (May 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> tax?



Well again why should i pay tax to fund a war/intervention which is pointless and completely devoid of meaning

you really need to think about it harder.
To make the guns, you need metal, we dont mine in the UK, so anything we make ends up in another country's pocket


----------



## cheesy999 (May 17, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Well again why should i pay tax to fund a war/intervention which is pointless and completely devoid of meaning
> 
> you really need to think about it harder.
> To make the guns, you need metal, we dont mine in the UK, so anything we make ends up in another country's pocket



you do realise how cheap metal from other countries is, that's why we don't mine it here, its a lot easier to just bulk buy it from other countries - £500 of metal = £50000 airplane

its a case of do it properly, or let someone else get paid 3p a day to do it

have you seen your own link anyway , it makes up less then 1/20th of our total debt


----------



## Nick259 (May 17, 2011)

Oh i'm not on the list, add me, add me!


----------



## cheesy999 (May 17, 2011)

Nick259 said:


> Oh i'm not on the list, add me, add me!



i'm still not on the list after several months, posting here won't get you added (normally)


----------



## Fourstaff (May 17, 2011)

Hmm, if we get rid of pensions and benefits, that will cut £200 billion out in one swipe, putting us back to surplus again.Cruel but necessary? As an added bonus, it will decrease Health spending too


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Maybe they managed to used gene maniplation to creative a human version of Goku from DBZ and he used his instant translocation technique to magic a 500 tonnes of men & materials behind the sun?



Are you a real gundam fan Freedom?? well good news Gundam shirts on Uniqlo UK 
My friend ordered the Zeon shirt with Dom,Gouf custom,zaku 2 and char zaku 2.
I ordered myself a Unicorn gundam head print.
http://shop.uniqlo.com/uk/store/clothing/ut/gundam/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 17, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Are you a real gundam fan Freedom?? well good news Gundam shirts on Uniqlo UK
> My friend ordered the Zeon shirt with Dom,Gouf custom,zaku 2 and char zaku 2.
> I ordered myself a Unicorn gundam head print.
> http://shop.uniqlo.com/uk/store/clothing/ut/gundam/



gonna order me 2 of each 2Moro


----------



## Fourstaff (May 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> gonna order me 2 of each 2Moro



One for wear and one for frame?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 17, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> One for wear and one for frame?



i'd imagine one to wear and one to wear when he can't find the other one

EDIT:MY FINGER HURTS, A LOT!!!


----------



## MightyMission (May 17, 2011)

scared to ask


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 18, 2011)

If some of you people ain't on the list yet. shoot a pm to tattyone.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 18, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> scared to ask



If you're talking to me its the fualt of a guitar


----------



## MilkyWay (May 18, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Hmm, if we get rid of pensions and benefits, that will cut £200 billion out in one swipe, putting us back to surplus again.Cruel but necessary? As an added bonus, it will decrease Health spending too



National Insurance contributions go towards State Pensions.
Also cheap steel doesn't equal cheap arms unfortunately not at least in the UK, you'd have to think of taxes, high manufacturing costs and high labour costs also the MOD is the biggest buyer of UK weapons.

Anyway i keep seeing COD MW3 pre order adverts, i got several in my inbox. I cant believe people still want another one lol. Ubisoft should make a new Rainbow 6 game, i loved playing Vegas online.

EDIT: Dont you get callus when playing guitar?

I just noticed how this thread has had more posts in it this year alone than it ever did since it was created. Also noticed how much rubbish i can talk, i apologize implicitly for anyone suffering my banal ramblings.

Back on topic, got my G.Skill ram today 2x4gb! Ebuyer only sent it yesterday and that's it just came so that wasn't bad for the free shipping.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 18, 2011)

still no word from ebuyer -- and my money hasnt been taken from my account just yet... probably means i didnt make the pre-order for the 5 p8z68 V Pro mobos they had in stock.... I almost cancelled my order last night but i checked SCAN and SCAN dont have any either.

Ebuyer still hasnt got back to me bout my E-note asking for an ETA and i dont want to call them up because last time i rang them i added £10-20ish to the phone bill because they always put me on fricking hold for so long...

I almost got pistol whipped by my dad for it. I had to pay for the phonecalls despite me rarely using the phone.

Im getting paranoid. Maybe I should just change my order and go with a p8p67 mobo instead -- id have it by friday


----------



## Bo$$ (May 18, 2011)

why dont you look at the other z68 boards, there are loads and all with some serious stock Motherboards Intel - Intel Sandybridge Socket LGA ...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 18, 2011)

none of them look as sexy as the Asus board.

secondly if i was to choose one id go for the GA-Z68X-UD4-B3  as its within my budget.

but i cant seem to find any reviews of it


----------



## MilkyWay (May 18, 2011)

http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/gigabyte_z68x_ud4_review,1.html

Is that what your looking for?

EDIT: Just a little note; the gpu acceleration on firefox 4 is annoying it slows down all my games and programs if i run it in the background. BBC Iplayer also works off of flash or something and that's gpu accelerated so it sometimes slows down because of firefox. Noticeably more on my sisters shitty laptop when i tried it then.


----------



## gumpty (May 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ebuyer still hasnt got back to me bout my E-note asking for an ETA and i dont want to call them up because last time i rang them i added £10-20ish to the phone bill because they always put me on fricking hold for so long...



I was going to suggest calling them.

Send them another e-note every hour? Call them from work? Call them from the friend's house that you kind of liked to begin with but now find them annoying?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 18, 2011)

thanks for the review -- 4.5Ghz OC on a 2500k is pretty poor when most are hitting 4.8-5Ghz.... defo not getting that board


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 18, 2011)

I filled out another E-note with ebuyer. hopefully i'll get a response this time. Cheryl the person who my first E-note was assigned to must be on holiday or something.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 18, 2011)

PHONE them, stop being cheap and  build for frigging rig!


----------



## Spectrum (May 18, 2011)

gumpty said:


> Anywho, is that for real? Does the UK really spend that little on defence?



 yes lol however that's 3rd or 4th highest in the world...

and imo we need to renew the trident system. we need to be able to act on behalf of a vulnerable country should they come under nuclear attack as we are part of the un security council. 

anyway... the word defence is wrongly used here. it is offence. we only use our forces to attack... and with oil running out... we need to remain powerful if we are to continue OCing like mad OC robots... as without oil... there are no computers! :O


----------



## cheesy999 (May 18, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Are you a real gundam fan Freedom?? well good news Gundam shirts on Uniqlo UK
> My friend ordered the Zeon shirt with Dom,Gouf custom,zaku 2 and char zaku 2.
> I ordered myself a Unicorn gundam head print.



guess what i just found 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





look at number 4 - picture above http://www.cracked.com/blog/5-real-...ampaign=Feed:+CrackedRSS+(Cracked:+All+Posts)


----------



## scaminatrix (May 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> last time i rang them i added £10-20ish to the phone bill because they always put me on fricking hold for so long...



Damn man, was that my doing? With the PSU business?


To everyone: Only send E-notes 24 hours apart. Any less than that and you will either be ignored for longer for being a pest, or be seen as a spammer. Same with everything; e-notes, PM's to mod's, RMA requests etc. etc. etc. always wait at least 24 hours for a reply.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 18, 2011)

headphones came back from repair today, i have to say play.com have excellent customer service


----------



## Bo$$ (May 18, 2011)

Whoa got my wildfire S today it is redonkulous!


----------



## scaminatrix (May 18, 2011)

So everyone got toys today?
I got covered in petrol earlier (well, my legs), I need a bath but I can't go any longer without a smoke. Wish me luck


----------



## cheesy999 (May 18, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Whoa got my wildfire S today it is redonkulous!



not as good as my wildfire


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 18, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Damn man, was that my doing? With the PSU business?



Unfortunately it was lol


----------



## Bo$$ (May 18, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> not as good as my wildfire



even my mates with wildfires and desires were jelly, this thing is amazing in white


----------



## scaminatrix (May 18, 2011)

Damn man, sorry bout that. We've just had the phone line connected so I've got all that to come. Gonna get myself some of those internet providings next week. Yaaaaaaay.


----------



## Spectrum (May 18, 2011)

some internet providings you say? 
next week you say?
to BT, sky, virgin... that means next month


----------



## Bo$$ (May 18, 2011)

Oooh, a fresh start, take virgin!


----------



## Spectrum (May 18, 2011)

and their 50mb splendifurous skill ninja-webs!


----------



## Spectrum (May 18, 2011)

or so i've been told...


----------



## Fourstaff (May 18, 2011)

You can only get 50mbps in certain area I think. My friend can hit 49mbps on good days, 20-30 during peak. Virgin is good.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 18, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> guess what i just found http://i-beta.crackedcdn.com/phpimages/article/6/0/7/58607.jpg?v=1
> 
> look at number 4 - picture above http://www.cracked.com/blog/5-real-...ampaign=Feed:+CrackedRSS+(Cracked:+All+Posts)



lol i knew about the japs making a real gundam statue that is exactly same height of the gundam in anime.
Its awesome i would definitely would want go see it if i ever go japan and take picture of it.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 18, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> lol i knew about the japs making a real gundam statue that is exactly same height of the gundam in anime.
> Its awesome i would definitely would want go see it if i ever go japan and take picture of it.



They took it down in march to 'prepare it for a world tour' which I think is japanese for 'it came to life'


----------



## Spectrum (May 19, 2011)

i'm sorry but wth? 
the queen's tour of ireland involves this? Thursday 19 May: Visit to National Stud at Kildare.
is the duke not performing as he should in his old age?


----------



## MoonPig (May 19, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> i'm sorry but wth?
> the queen's tour of ireland involves this? Thursday 19 May: Visit to National Stud at Kildare.
> is the duke not performing as he should in his old age?



Crap, i'm late for work.


----------



## MightyMission (May 19, 2011)

*banish mental image*
servicing our good lady the queen is something money couldn't pay me to do!


----------



## MoonPig (May 19, 2011)

I'd do it for money... Why not.

Every holes a goal.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 19, 2011)

Speaking of broadband Virgin are so awesome i cant get them in my area and i live in a densely populated district of a large city not the middle of nowhere in a field. The only unlimited option i had was talk talk so im stuck with them *shudders.

The Queens visit was at the same time as the Europa league final so you think they would schedule the times properly so they didn't clash lol. Also i find all the previous moaning about the cost of the popes visit stupid since hardly anyone moans about the cost of the Queens adventures.


----------



## MoonPig (May 19, 2011)

Virgin are absolute WANK unless you're on the highest package. Traffic = Fail.


----------



## MightyMission (May 19, 2011)

i used to be with virgin when they were blueyonder and they weren't bad


----------



## Bo$$ (May 19, 2011)

kierand said:


> speaking of broadband virgin are so awesome i cant get them in my area and i live in a densely populated district of a large city not the middle of nowhere in a field. The only unlimited option i had was talk talk so im stuck with them *shudders.
> 
> The queens visit was at the same time as the europa league final so you think they would schedule the times properly so they didn't clash lol. Also i find all the previous moaning about the cost of the popes visit stupid since hardly anyone moans about the cost of the queens adventures.



what about sky?


----------



## MoonPig (May 19, 2011)

Been with them for afew years now. It's bearable. Only reason im still with them is that i get the best speed out of everyone i know.

Also, who here uses Twitter?


----------



## MilkyWay (May 19, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Virgin are absolute WANK unless you're on the highest package. Traffic = Fail.



That's what my brothers internet is like with virgin.
Talk Talk are okay but just don't expect them to be any help when you need to phone them. Bit of a postcode lottery as to reliable speeds with them but Sky was like that for me too.


----------



## gumpty (May 19, 2011)

Yeah, I've had Virgin before and found them much better than Sky. But I think with any of these big companies you will find customers that have had a bad experience.

One thing in Virgin's favour is that they have their own engineers, so you don't have to dick around with the waiting times to install their services like you do with Sky (who use BT Openreach). My Sky install took 6 weeks from ordering to having the broadband up and running. Ridiculous.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 19, 2011)

I cant get cable in my area and i wasn't going to pay Virgin over £100 to install a phone line.
I agree though that Sky are generally sucky with times and doing things.

EDIT: Sorry Sky wanted the same as Virgin to install a line (just a regular phone line not cable). I needed combined phone and broadband and only a few companies do that with unlimited broadband. I used to have them for tv ect but i never really found myself watching it a lot.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 19, 2011)

Im not bothered about the speed too much, I just want the cheapest package that gives an unlimited download limit. Can't be asked with any confusion so I'm just going with BT I think.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 19, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Also, who here uses Twitter?



yes but im not one of those postaholics who go nuts...

sky is bearable, only due to the fact they are cheap and throttling is minimal...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 19, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Virgin are absolute WANK unless you're on the highest package. Traffic = Fail.





MilkyWay said:


> That's what my brothers internet is like with virgin.
> Talk Talk are okay but just don't expect them to be any help when you need to phone them. Bit of a postcode lottery as to reliable speeds with them but Sky was like that for me too.



the words 'wank' and 'virgin' go hand in hand 


see what i did there.....


----------



## MilkyWay (May 19, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Im not bothered about the speed too much, I just want the cheapest package that gives an unlimited download limit. Can't be asked with any confusion so I'm just going with BT I think.



IDK man BT i hear all the time BT arnt that great.
Use one of those compare sites that's how i found a variety of companies when i was looking for broadband this year. I also needed a new phone line as this house previous owners had some weird phone through their electric provider so it wasn't a standard line. IF you have a line choosing is much easier.


----------



## MoonPig (May 19, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> yes but im not one of those postaholics who go nuts...



Name?


----------



## MilkyWay (May 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the words 'wank' and 'virgin' go hand in hand
> 
> 
> see what i did there.....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 19, 2011)

Still no response from Ebuyer....Gonna look into sourcing my parts from else where. I left my first Enote with them on monday (i think) and still nothing. If i find a store that has stock them im gonna buy from them instead


----------



## MilkyWay (May 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Still no response from Ebuyer....Gonna look into sourcing my parts from else where. I left my first Enote with them on monday (i think) and still nothing. If i find a store that has stock them im gonna buy from them instead



That's pretty rubbish, you left ample time for them to get back to you. You should tell them to ring you back if you don't want to foot a phone bill as that's what i do whenever i have to contact some place by phone.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 19, 2011)

well...Im not sure how ebuyer are on ringing people back lol. it takes less effort and less time to fill out a reply on an e-note then to pick up the phone and ring me.

No-one has stock it seems. and ebuyer wasnt every clear about ETA -- when they were on pre-order they said it should be in on monday. -- thats why i sent them an enote to see if i got lucky. SCAN has no stock either.


Most important thing is they didnt take my money, so i dont need to chase them for it if i decide to buy from elsewhere


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 19, 2011)

they just upped their stock to 44 on pre-order. lol their first 5 sold out so quickly. and they are now expecting stock on the 25th of may


----------



## Fourstaff (May 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> they just upped their stock to 44 on pre-order. lol their first 5 sold out so quickly



Have you broken your F5 yet?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 19, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Have you broken your F5 yet?



no -- but my 'K' and 'Fn' button are missing. a coolermaster Notepal dropped from the top of the shelf while i was on it and smashed up my keyboard


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 19, 2011)

Don't get me started on ebuyer, sent an enote 2 days ago about my board that went in for RMA last week, so far nothing, the RMA is still just showing "arrived" 

On a plus note, they no longer stock my board so am getting a replacement for an 1155 board and sold my i7 860 to get an 2500k


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 19, 2011)

Just switched my shipping to 'next day' so hopefully the order will be ready and out the door as soon as stock is available


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 19, 2011)

oh and i got a reply to my Enote.... --- it didnt answer any of my questions. and seems more like a cut and paste or computer generated response rather then from 'cheryl' herself



> Thank you for your contact with our Customer Support Team.
> 
> Quick Find:267772 - Asus P8Z68-V PRO Z68 Socket 1155 8 Channel HD Audio ATX Motherboard
> 
> ...




no shit! -- i know its not in stock -- i asked about ETA on stock -__- *facepalm*


If she gave me this response on the phone i would have shouted at her -_-


----------



## pantherx12 (May 19, 2011)

Send an enote right back simply stating.

Answer the question.


lol

Thought I'd share  few Amsterdam Pictures!

Climbing over Amsterdamse Brug











Slowly sliding backwards down the same bridge ( I realized as I was getting to the top that my feet kept slipping and going down facing forwards was not an option lol took me 3 times as long to get down as it did to get up there) 





Group shot at an awesome half pipe we played at for hours





And a shot of me smoking the good stuff : ]


----------



## MoonPig (May 19, 2011)

Your hair is silly.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 19, 2011)

Panther you are crazy lol.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 19, 2011)

Internet ordered, it's up on the 27th.
Went with BT for the free 0845 and 0870 numbers (which we'll be using a lot). £30 a month for the free UK landline anytime calls and unlimited download limit (20Mbps). Yay.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 19, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Name?



FoReWoRd101


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 19, 2011)

Nice one Scam.  Now get yourself online and play some games haha.
And my Unicorn Gundam Shirt came today it looks awesome!


----------



## Fourstaff (May 19, 2011)

I want the shirt! :'(


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 19, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I want the shirt! :'(



Order one then Fourstaff its only £17 including postage but i'm sure you can find discount code which reduced it to £12 which is what i did on internet haha.
http://shop.uniqlo.com/uk/goods/068907-09

Or you could pop into your Uniqlo store in London i believe.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 19, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Or you could pop into your Uniqlo store in London i believe.



I am going to Oxford Street to get one (or a few) next week, my "take 1 exam a day for 8 days" end on 25th. Hopefully they don't sell out by then.


----------



## pantherx12 (May 19, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Your hair is silly.




No, your hair is silly!

how's that for a come back, yeah!

@ Kuro, apparently I'm not 

Not sure how clear it is to you, but this is my half way down.










I'm shitting a brick and hanging on for dear life 

Proves  I'm sane!

Look how different positioning is on way down 





He he


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 19, 2011)

nice shirt. mine might be here 2moro i think


----------



## KieX (May 19, 2011)

Damn uniqlo! they seem to have shifted to smaller sizes. last time i went to the oxford street branch their sizes were like XS, S, M 

It's a shame because I love their anime specials. And their pac-man specials were awesome.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 19, 2011)

KieX said:


> Damn uniqlo! they seem to have shifted to smaller sizes. last time i went to the oxford street branch their sizes were like XS, S, M
> 
> It's a shame because I love their anime specials. And their pac-man specials were awesome.



My Unicorn Gundam shirt is a size L KieX.


----------



## MoonPig (May 19, 2011)

I've recently gone from an M to an S... sucks as all my clothes are M's  lol


----------



## cheesy999 (May 19, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I've recently gone from an M to an S... sucks as all my clothes are M's  lol



cornish pasty time!!!


----------



## MoonPig (May 19, 2011)

Nah. That was the idea. I've hit the gym and eaten properly.

Lost a shirt size, but gain a little weight


----------



## pantherx12 (May 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> cornish pasty time!!!



Damn it man, why mention cornish pasties, now I want a pasty and have no pasty! nor do I have money for one. : [

You're a cruel cruel man


----------



## MilkyWay (May 19, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I've recently gone from an M to an S... sucks as all my clothes are M's  lol



Im not tall or fat but id easily burst a small t shirt, are you a dwarf or a crack addict? lol
I fucking hate tight clothes, ESPECIALLY SKINNY JEANS but whats with shirts that have really small sleeves? I seem to see a lot of those.

Pasties? Touche! I have a pizza in the oven


----------



## cheesy999 (May 19, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Damn it man, why mention cornish pasties, now I want a pasty and have no pasty! nor do I have money for one. : [
> 
> You're a cruel cruel man





MilkyWay said:


> Im not tall or fat but id easily burst a small t shirt, are you a dwarf or a crack addict? lol
> I fucking hate tight clothes, ESPECIALLY SKINNY JEANS but whats with shirts that have really small sleeves? I seem to see a lot of those.
> 
> Pasties? Touche! I have a pizza in the oven



pizza's a good substitute, i think pastry's and pizza's tie for the best food just behind curry


----------



## MoonPig (May 19, 2011)

I'm not small, by any means, build wise. I'm 171cm / 68KG

I just prefer Small shirts, feel better. M's are baggy on me now.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> pizza's a good substitute, i think pastry's and pizza's tie for the best food just behind curry



Pizza is a good anytime food except breakfast but even then...

  i don't like curry (indian, thai, chinese ect), dont really like "hot" food like that just my personal preference.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 19, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I'm not small, by any means. 171cm / 68KG
> 
> I just prefer Small shirts, feel better. M's are baggy on me now.



aaah moonpig your here, i honestly have no idea what i should be offering you in terms of cash with the gfx

@keiren : i only really like indian, i would like it if the shops did something hotter then a vindaloo, making your own takes time


----------



## MoonPig (May 19, 2011)

Offer me your soul.

Erm, i'd value a GTS250 at £40 - £50. So, £65 - £75 ontop.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 19, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Offer me your soul.
> 
> Erm, i'd value a GTS250 at £40 - £50. So, £65 - £75 ontop.



Oh  i have nowhere near that amount of money at the moment, but if you want anything else (like a phone or a ds) i can throw that in as well

i heard you like repairing stuff - i have a computer wheel with 2 broken gear paddles


----------



## MilkyWay (May 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> aaah moonpig your here, i honestly have no idea what i should be offering you in terms of cash with the gfx
> 
> @keiren : i only really like indian, i would like it if the shops did something hotter then a vindaloo, making your own takes time



Making your own is expensive as you need to buy a ton of different spices/ingredients, but they last a long time and make quite a few curries!

I can understand liking a tight fit all depends i guess.


----------



## MoonPig (May 19, 2011)

What phone?


----------



## MilkyWay (May 19, 2011)

your interested in his 6870 right?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 19, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> What phone?



http://www.play.com/Mobiles/Mobile/...nlocked-Mobile-Phone-Noble-Black/Product.html (that one is used i just gave you the link to let you know the details)- i know its not a smart phone or something but it works great as a backup due to how lightweight and how long the battery lasts, it also has a micro-sd slot and a 3.5 jack so it can work as a  backup media player as well

basicly ive always used it whenever a piece of tech i own breaks or gets lost as apart from apps it has everything (even got wi-fi but no 3g so internet's praticly indoors only)


----------



## MoonPig (May 19, 2011)

Ah, nah then. Sorry. Got my G1 to play with.

Damn i need this 6870 sold, soon.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 19, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Ah, nah then. Sorry. Got my G1 to play with.
> 
> Damn i need this 6870 sold, soon.



sorry i couldn't help you then

have you tried ebay?

naan bread pizza


----------



## Bo$$ (May 19, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I've recently gone from an M to an S... sucks as all my clothes are M's  lol



Recently gone from a L to a M, none of mine fit me anymore....
anymore time in the gym ill be at a S again!


----------



## Bo$$ (May 19, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I'm not small, by any means, build wise. I'm 171cm / 68KG
> 
> I just prefer Small shirts, feel better. M's are baggy on me now.



Dude wtf?
Im like 169cm / 69.3kg and medium is a snug fit on me??


----------



## cheesy999 (May 19, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Recently gone from a L to a M, none of mine fit me anymore....
> anymore time in the gym ill be at a S again!



now i feel like an idiot by loosing weight by trying to act like a ninja

still it worked and its much more fun then the gym


----------



## Bo$$ (May 19, 2011)

Im gonna send you the pic of the best naan bread known to man next time i go to the shop


----------



## Bo$$ (May 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> now i feel like an idiot by loosing weight by trying to act like a ninja
> 
> still it worked and its much more fun then the gym



where the biceps and triceps though?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 19, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> where the biceps and triceps though?



none, i feel a bit fat now being around 70kg and 180cm tall, their both rough as their conversions from some rather imprecise imperial


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 19, 2011)

Well you guys shouldn't really complain i'm about 5ft 9-11 and i weigh about 87kg/13.something stone. And i wear L lol.


----------



## MoonPig (May 19, 2011)

5ft 9-11? Damn that's precise... lol.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 19, 2011)

5'10" and 75kg. I am allowed to say that Kuro is fat  Usually I wear M, but L for "Asian size"


----------



## MoonPig (May 19, 2011)

I'll clear this up. I've lost mass around my chest and waist, but gained on my shoulders and arms. So, arms are tighter on me. 

Shirts were getting too baggy on the stomach, so i dropped to Small's and they fit nice.

Xmas weight


----------



## MilkyWay (May 19, 2011)

What i don't get is when you go down a size in shirt its not only the tightness that increases the actual size does like sleeve, collar and length. I keep imagining clothes looking like it was made for a child on an adult.

Eventually id like to do the West Highland Way but i need to get my fitness up first. Anyone can loose weight but that is days of walking up hills and mountains which takes a bit of stamina.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 19, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> 5'10" and 75kg. I am allowed to say that Kuro is fat  Usually I wear M, but L for "Asian size"



Well i can say i am chubby i do admit that but i'm be honest i don't look as bad as the "weight" actually shows if i am honest with you. I ain't got a overly huge round belly its actually quite small. Also i've putting muscle mass too from doing weights in gym and cardio.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 19, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I'll clear this up. I've lost mass around my chest and waist, but gained on my shoulders and arms. So, arms are tighter on me.
> 
> Shirts were getting too baggy on the stomach, so i dropped to Small's and they fit nice.
> 
> Xmas weight



Same here, except my arms, shoulders and chest have doubled in size, still need to loose more of this stomach fat, then probably will fit into S too, although the arms are never gonna fit.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 19, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well i can say i am chubby i do admit that but i'm be honest i don't look as bad as the "weight" actually shows if i am honest with you. I ain't got a overly huge round belly its actually quite small. Also i've putting muscle mass too from doing weights in gym and cardio.



Its such a shame that muscular people weigh a lot more than unhealthy people like me :/


----------



## cheesy999 (May 19, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Its such a shame that muscular people weigh a lot more than unhealthy people like me :/



i'm unhealthy too


----------



## Fourstaff (May 19, 2011)

I have not changed in size for 5 years already. Good or bad?


----------



## MoonPig (May 19, 2011)

How old are you?


----------



## Bo$$ (May 19, 2011)

what exercise are you doing?


----------



## Fourstaff (May 19, 2011)

No exercise, just past my teens. Badminton whenever I have time, and a random jog here and there when weather is good. I seriously need to get some exercise after this exam season.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 19, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> No exercise, just past my teens. Badminton whenever I have time, and a random jog here and there when weather is good. I seriously need to get some exercise after this exam season.



hit the gym, you'll be suprised how easy it is


----------



## Fourstaff (May 19, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> hit the gym, you'll be suprised how easy it is



Gym is just 10 metres from my front door  Interwebs, y u so addictive?


----------



## gumpty (May 20, 2011)

I think I might win this game:

205cm (6'8¾") & 112kg (17.6 stone)


I've actually toyed up with creating a fitness/running clubhouse here on TPU - cause god knows us tech geeks spend too much time in front of a PC. Problem is I'm not very good at motivating myself to do the training, so I wouldn't be the best person to lead it.
I am meant to be running the Edinburgh Half Marathon on Sunday and have done zero training. I will be hurting on Monday.


----------



## MightyMission (May 20, 2011)

bloody hell gumpty!
My older brother is 7'2" and built like a tank,i think i am the afterbirth lol
I am 6'4" and 12 stone of pure matchstick favouring skinnyness 
Hard to beleive i could knock the crap out of him when we were kids....
now i only have speed as my advantage as he is so bloody strong


----------



## MoonPig (May 20, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> I am 6'4" and 12 stone(



I am 5'7" and 10.7 stone.

Damn your thin!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 20, 2011)

Man I was skinny as whippet until I was 19 and then I just bulked outwards, although am not proper muscley I am stocky/bordering on get your ass down the gym fatty haha, though if i was to join the gym I would bulk up and not lose weight as I have quite a large chest and broad shoulders, though I suppose thats the trade off for being 5:9" 

Shit I'm an english/irishman and all you bloody asians are taller than me wtf 

Here's a pic of me and 2 mates over easter, I am on the right of the pic, and don't you dare laugh at my bunny ears


----------



## MoonPig (May 20, 2011)

I'm the one on the right, pondering the mysteries of life.


----------



## gumpty (May 20, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Here's a pic of me and 2 mates over easter, I am on the right of the pic, and don't you dare laugh at my bunny ears
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42297&stc=1&d=1305885168





MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110519/223229_10150152079767452_732772451_6839883_4879263_n.jpg
> 
> I'm the one on the right, pondering the mysteries of life.



Is this the thread where we present photos of ourselves looking like muppets?

Hold on ...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 20, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110519/223229_10150152079767452_732772451_6839883_4879263_n.jpg
> 
> I'm the one on the right, pondering the mysteries of life.





gumpty said:


> Is this the thread where we present photos of ourselves looking like muppets?
> 
> Hold on ...



Who you calling a muppet???  
How old do you think I am from the photo? and btw am not a moody tw@ lol the look was staged for the photo haha


----------



## MoonPig (May 20, 2011)

I'm not a muppet 

And i'd say late 20s, early 30s.


----------



## MightyMission (May 20, 2011)

skinny as a match moonpig!
I went to a gym when i was in my early 20s and they done a bmi on me and told me they had never seen such a low score...
i blame it on 80+ hours on site a week and a high metabolism.Oh and bein the afterbirth 
im now searching for a pic of me in muppetmode !


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 20, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> skinny as a match moonpig!
> I went to a gym when i was in my early 20s and they done a bmi on me and told me they had never seen such a low score...
> i blame it on 80+ hours on site a week and a high metabolism.Oh and bein the afterbirth
> im now searching for a pic of me in muppetmode !



Good idea, more muppet photos plzzzzz here's another


----------



## gumpty (May 20, 2011)

Ha ha ha! Thought that might ruffle some feathers.

Here you go:


----------



## MightyMission (May 20, 2011)

Ok here is gippo muppet MM getting knucklerash changing a gearbox:


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 20, 2011)

Crazy how different you all are to the mental images your forum persona(s) create. 

I however don't look any different to my avatar and that was taken, 3 years ago.


----------



## MightyMission (May 20, 2011)

where are the avatars?


----------



## gumpty (May 20, 2011)

In addition to my height, I also have a very large head - as evidenced here:





Brother in law on the right, with the opposite sized head.


----------



## MoonPig (May 20, 2011)

Man, no-one is anywhere near as geeky as this forum suggests. 

Maybe that's just the Americans


----------



## MightyMission (May 20, 2011)

oo i got a silly hat picture!
cue the search...




i can only but apologise for my rushed/foolish choice of hair hiding equipment :/


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 20, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Man, no-one is anywhere near as geeky as this forum suggests.
> 
> Maybe that's just the Americans



Bit of a geeky pose


----------



## pantherx12 (May 20, 2011)

Guys, I think I win the skinny contest.





Mostly it's my waist and arms that are skinny, my chest is 38" but waist is 29"

High metabolism + Parkour means I don't get a chance to put on weight.

Shall be supplementing whey next pay day though as I've reached a plateau strength wise.

+ involved in a pull up challenge with my friends, first person to do a pull up with someone else on their back wins!




P.S Good to see ya'lls faces!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 20, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> where are the avatars?



You have to add your own.


----------



## MightyMission (May 20, 2011)

RTFM error?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 20, 2011)

mightymission said:


> rtfm error?



rtfm?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 20, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> rtfm?



Read the fucking manual


----------



## MoonPig (May 20, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Guys, I think I win the skinny contest.
> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...37761956731_1022838080_32281061_3314219_n.jpg
> Mostly it's my waist and arms that are skinny, my chest is 38" but waist is 29"
> 
> ...



You have stupid hair.


----------



## MightyMission (May 20, 2011)

sorry i meant how do you see others avatars
andi should have read the     manual


----------



## Fourstaff (May 20, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> You have stupid hair.



Me wonders why we are insulting each others looks right now. There are better things to do, like enjoying the soon-to-come weekend.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 20, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> rtfm?



Rage The F**cking Machine 

the most AWESOME name for a RATM covers band


----------



## MoonPig (May 20, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Me wonders why we are insulting each others looks right now. There are better things to do, like enjoying the soon-to-come weekend.



Lol, I'm not. It's a joke me and Panther have. Don't worry


----------



## MightyMission (May 20, 2011)

tangent!
guys could you appraise these please?:
nvidia quadro 3400
sapphire radeon x 1950 xtx
8 gb(4x2gb) corsair dominator 2 pc2 8500
1gb ddr2 pc2 5300 sodimm (lappy ram)
foxconn destroyer mobo
phenom II 940 BE


----------



## MoonPig (May 20, 2011)

Only if someone buys my damn 6870!


----------



## MilkyWay (May 20, 2011)

Your all posers lol.

I hope to hell the shutting down of programs ive been having and restarting is just pagefile related i checked and i didn't have one enabled on my C: drive just me D: drive. No idea why. I probably went to disable the D: drives page file as its just a backup drive, cant remember though as i have a fucked short term memory lol.


----------



## MightyMission (May 20, 2011)

if it makes you feel better fella,my cpu retention bracket broke off yesterday of its own accord ?!?
I got maybe 5 secs into booting and the pc shut down...so i went into bios and the cpu temp said 64c 

I had it set to shutdown at 65 ages ago just in case.

I nosed about for ages and found that the silly little notches that hold the water block on had both broken!

I performed surgery and temps are nearly as normal now,but it bluescreened 5 times yesterday after that


----------



## pantherx12 (May 20, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Lol, I'm not. It's a joke me and Panther have. Don't worry



And it breaks my heart every time!


----------



## MilkyWay (May 20, 2011)

The heat might have damaged the cpu, im unsure of these things. I hate blue screens because sometimes you just cant figure out what the hell is making the pc BSOD.
I find it funny they are changing the blue screen of death to a regular black screen on the next windows, technically its still a BSOD.

EDIT: The rocky 4 training sequence makes me wanna run up mountains, haul logs and shit. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q57qB6Kwroo&feature=related
Vince Di Cola who did the training theme did the music for transformers the animated movie in the 80s.

DRAGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! That films fucking cheesy.


----------



## MightyMission (May 20, 2011)

yea your probably right,i dropped the voltage .01v to keep the heat down so that might be some of the problem,when i put it back up to 1.5,i only got bsod in dirt2,which now keeps locking up on me!
irony:cpu is always under 10c,when it rises to what amd specify as Ok,it fubars...
good thing i got spare chips..


----------



## scaminatrix (May 20, 2011)

A whole bunch of pics including maximum posing and some that I just wanted to keep in my attachments folder. Please don't laugh much!! The "SIKNOTE" logo I made for my mate on some crappy program.
Sadly, none of me with bad hair


----------



## MoonPig (May 20, 2011)

First picture looks like Panther :O

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42300&d=1305894273


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 20, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> A whole bunch of pics including maximum posing and some that I just wanted to keep in my attachments folder. Please don't laugh much!! The "SIKNOTE" logo I made for my mate on some crappy program.
> Sadly, none of me with bad hair



Erm you need to pull your jeans up can see the boxers, sure that was a simple judgement of error on your part, unless ur one of those "street" people


----------



## pantherx12 (May 20, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> First picture looks like Panther :O
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42300&d=1305894273



Probably just because of hoody + drunk or stoned look 


Love the washing basket/broom combo! BTW


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 20, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Love the washing basket/broom combo! BTW



Pfft forget that, 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42305&d=1305894731

The pussycat and the bunny caught my eyes


----------



## scaminatrix (May 20, 2011)

The boxers were very deliberate lol I was also wearing my wife's jacket...



pantherx12 said:


> Probably just because of hoody + drunk or stoned look
> Love the washing basket/broom combo! BTW



I possess the 24/7 stoned look... Don't know how 

I look like a bedsit warrior in the other one; Jousting with household items is bloody hard...


----------



## MoonPig (May 20, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Pfft forget that,
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42305&d=1305894731
> 
> The pussycat and the bunny caught my eyes



Inappropriate comment incoming...

She can sit on my face.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 20, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Inappropriate comment incoming...
> 
> She can sit on my face.



That's why I always pack an ugly mrs... noone slings inappropriate comments aimed at her


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 20, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Inappropriate comment incoming...
> 
> She can sit on my face.



That's not inappropriate, if you had said she could shit on your face I think we would of agreed with you....


----------



## pantherx12 (May 20, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> That's not inappropriate, if you had said she could shit on your face I think we would of agreed with you....




Yeah, I agree.

Maybe if he said " I'd smash her back doors in!"

Then some may consider that inappropriate.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 20, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Pfft forget that,
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42305&d=1305894731
> 
> The pussycat and the bunny caught my eyes



Looks like a juggalo convention to me.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 20, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Looks like a juggalo convention to me.



That's the usual idea, but most of us ain't into ICP much any more so we just do anything. That pic above was halloween a couple of years ago.
Here's a juggalo'd/face painted party, and the other one's my little brother at a fancy dress. I got thoooousads of these. Well, 9,881 to be precise (including pics of the kids)


----------



## cheesy999 (May 20, 2011)

wooh!!! Scott Pilgrim Level up collectors edition blu-ray


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 20, 2011)

*TO ALL THOSE WHO HAVE BEEN KEEPING TRACK OF THE MKMODS TRIBUTE RIG THREAD, PLEASE HEAD OVER THERE NOW AS THERE IS AN UPDATE AND I NEED SOME HELP PARTICULARLY FROM THE UK TPU MEMBERS.*

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=144270&page=7


----------



## MightyMission (May 20, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Yeah, I agree.
> 
> Maybe if he said " I'd smash her back doors in!"
> 
> Then some may consider that inappropriate.



reminds me of a danny dyer movie where that wwas the first sentence spoke in the film


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 21, 2011)

well, I finally managed to get a 'more human' response from Ebuyer (thanks sarah)



> Thank you for your contact with our Customer Support Team.
> 
> I apologise for the delay in responding to your enote.
> 
> ...



there are 2 words in the english dictionary i really like.... 'Prority' & 'Shipping'


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 21, 2011)

Thats what they all say to get your hopes up lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 21, 2011)

Well like i said. i am under no obligation to buy from ebuyer. if scan get the board in first then i will go with them instead. at the moment no one seems to have any stock at all


----------



## MilkyWay (May 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well like i said. i am under no obligation to buy from ebuyer. if scan get the board in first then i will go with them instead. at the moment no one seems to have any stock at all



just looked up that motherboard and a lot of places seem to have it on pre order for 23rd or stock in 1-2 days which would be the same

checked novatech, overclockers, aria, lambdatek, dabs,

overclock.co.uk have 1 in stock lol


----------



## Bo$$ (May 21, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> overclock.co.uk have 1 in stock lol



few people actually like oc.co.uk


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 21, 2011)

Those shops with 1 in stock are probably bullshitting just to get your interest and money. i priced up all my parts on novatech but for some reason they charged me almost £20 more on vat then anywhere else. ebuyer is the cheapest but scan are very simar in price. i refuse to shop with overclockers. might give lambadatek a look


----------



## MilkyWay (May 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> few people actually like oc.co.uk



overclock and overclockers are different sites
ive heard is overclockers being called overgansters lol, never heard anything bad about overclock.co.uk thats news to me


----------



## cheesy999 (May 21, 2011)

i want to learn a martial art, but which one? (would learn parkour but there's nothing near here) (basicly just want to learn something that looks cool)


----------



## MoonPig (May 21, 2011)

Don't talk to Panther about Parkour, he sucks at it.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 21, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Don't talk to Panther about Parkour, he sucks at it.



i've got a friend who posted a video of himself doing parkour on youtube, i have no idea where it is though, its really funny though

i'm already learning the guitar but that doesn't take up no where near as much free time as i have


----------



## MoonPig (May 21, 2011)

I learnt to play the Guitar. Now i just hear something i like and learn that. I can go like a month without playing, meaning im not exactly serious.

Panther does suck at Parkour, that might be because of his Mullet though  (You know i love you really).

You need to follow the Jersey Shore time plan:

G - Gym
T - Tan
L - Laundry

GTL!


----------



## scaminatrix (May 21, 2011)

Shotokan - it's what loads of my family do/teach. It's not no pussy defence art, there's a lot of discipline involved though. They teach you hardcore balancing skills like how to walk down stairs on your hands and stuff. Lots of discipline, but pays off.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 21, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Shotokan - it's what loads of my family do/teach. It's not no pussy defence art, there's a lot of discipline involved though. They teach you hardcore balancing skills like how to walk down stairs on your hands and stuff. Lots of discipline, but pays off.



nearest place is 1/2 an hour away and you've got to remember your talking to someone who's completely useless, last week i managed to mess up the task of melting sugar twice in one hour, and my balance is so bad i regularly walk into doors etc, 

funny thing was today i walked through a door when there was a massive hole in the wall right next to it, literally a hole the size of a garage door and i didn't notice it


----------



## Bo$$ (May 21, 2011)

I was gonna start doing Jitsu next month, seems like an affective martial art. Anyone done it before?


----------



## MoonPig (May 21, 2011)

Just bought a new phone, amazing deal.

HTC Desire S.

30mins / Unlimited texts / 100MB.

£10 / month for 24 months.

Cheaper than it is PAYG!

Will be using a Phone-via-WiFi app for calls and WiFi for the net.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 21, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Just bought a new phone, amazing deal.
> 
> HTC Desire S.
> 
> ...



i don't like having high tariffs but come on 30 mins of calls, and i get through about 250mb of data a week, i think you'v underestimated how much data these things use


----------



## MoonPig (May 21, 2011)

I have a HTC Dream. I know Data usage. 

I never call people, i do text like hell though. And i use WiFi when possible.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 21, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I have a HTC Dream. I know Data usage.
> 
> I never call people, i do text like hell though. And i use WiFi when possible.



but what will you do when you can't get wi-fi, 100mb means no youtube or anything


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 21, 2011)

I got a white blackberry torch unlocked from vodafone. I'm on o2 pay as you go simplicity and i pay £15 a month,i get unlimited text to all network,100min calls(all i need for emergency or quick call) and blackberry service which provide 500mb internet connection,blackberry messenger,blackberry app world service.
Can you believe i only paid less than £1 to get my blackberry unlocked lol.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 21, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I got a white blackberry torch unlocked from vodafone. I'm on o2 pay as you go simplicity and i pay £15 a month,i get unlimited text to all network,100min calls(all i need for emergency or quick call) and blackberry service which provide 500mb internet connection,blackberry messenger,blackberry app world service.
> Can you believe i only paid less than £1 to get my blackberry unlocked lol.



i dislike blackberry's:shadedshu


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 21, 2011)

Lol the only blackberry i dislike the most is curve,why??? Because everyone have a curve,i only picked the torch because it the best one to choose from my parents vodafone upgrade contract.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 21, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lol the only blackberry i dislike the most is curve,why??? Because everyone have a curve,i only picked the torch because it the best one to choose from my parents vodafone upgrade contract.



i dislike the curve as the buttons are too small, i know if i owned one i'd probably get use to it but its like like os/s, you don't need a good gui but if you have one you'll prefer it (also the internet is slow, the apps are limited etc), i don't like torches simply because i feel other companies far better phones at the same price point


----------



## scaminatrix (May 21, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> nearest place is 1/2 an hour away and you've got to remember your talking to someone who's completely useless, last week i managed to mess up the task of melting sugar twice in one hour, and my balance is so bad i regularly walk into doors etc,



Sounds like you'd benefit from a few weeks of it then  It'd sort out your balance..



Bo$$ said:


> I was gonna start doing Jitsu next month, seems like an affective martial art. Anyone done it before?



Jitsu or JuJitsu?
Either way, it's better than Karate and TaeKwonDo IMO, but there are better ones. Jujitsu teaches you a lot about discreet weapons (using a lighter to inflict severe pain on a couple of ribs, and using house keys, etc.) You should speak to a martial art teacher who teaches *more than one* type of art, tell him a bit about yourself, he'll get you to do a few kicks etc, then he'll show you the best martial art that will improve/nurture you. 
You might just find that you're a natural with a roundhouse or summat.


----------



## MoonPig (May 21, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> but what will you do when you can't get wi-fi, 100mb means no youtube or anything



I've yet to find an area near me that doesn't have some weak WiFi.

Also, i only ever use the net on my phone for twitter and some web pages. Never use it for Youtube, unless im annoying someone with Rebecca Black.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 21, 2011)

Something interesting, slightly related but not very widely-known:
With mobile phone data plans and mobile broadband, whatever you upload counts towards your download limit. Remember that every time you click something or navigate to a webpage, you're uploading aswell as downloading. That's why it can go down really quick sometimes.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 21, 2011)

vodafone bumped up my package after i got my wildfire S to have 1GB internet for free, plus they are sending my nexus one back to me via overnight shipping talk about service....


----------



## Bo$$ (May 21, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Sounds like you'd benefit from a few weeks of it then  It'd sort out your balance..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is Jitsu
i know too many people who do TaeKwonDo and keep bragging about how great it is, but that really put me off it. so it was either that or judo...
Apparantly jitsu is a derivative of jujitsu which doesn't utilize the weapons, plus they have a open class at the UNI i want to go to next year so it is an added bonus for me


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 21, 2011)

Soooooooooo am a bit fookin embarrassed. 

was on the vodka last night and was looking through a friends photos on facebook and saw a really hot chick in one of them tagged jamie something, so I thought I would be a bit cheeky and add her cause I felt like it, anyway they accepted my friend request and sent me a message saying thanks for the add though do I know you, I said no, though we have some friends in common and I just thought you where hot haha 

Anyway thats not the embarrassing bit, turns out the person who was tagged in this pic wasn't this jamie bird, infact jamie is a bloke but happens to have a pic of this bird on his profile, I dunno could be his girl or sis or something. 

So yea, I added some random bloke on facebook last night and also said he was hot


----------



## cheesy999 (May 21, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Soooooooooo am a bit fookin embarrassed.
> 
> was on the vodka last night and was looking through a friends photos on facebook and saw a really hot chick in one of them tagged jamie something, so I thought I would be a bit cheeky and add her cause I felt like it, anyway they accepted my friend request and sent me a message saying thanks for the add though do I know you, I said no, though we have some friends in common and I just thought you where hot haha
> 
> ...





why'd u even go on facebook

try using the power of the Celtic guardian


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 21, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> why'd u even go on facebook



I dunno man it's a timewaster and I play a pool game on there a ?LOT, clocked up 8000 games lmao


----------



## cheesy999 (May 21, 2011)

watch this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6xYgayMYy8

lol at how the random youtube letters aligned

skip 2:55 to 3:50 its just irritating

Bakura-HE'S NOT MY GIRLFRIEND!

Marik-you tell him honey!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 21, 2011)

chivas regal is The best whisky evur


----------



## Bo$$ (May 21, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I dunno man it's a timewaster and I play a pool game on there a ?LOT, clocked up 8000 games lmao



Random question but do you find the bass on your X-530 muddy at all?
and does it pick up radio interference from time to time?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Random question but do you find the bass on your X-530 muddy at all?
> and does it pick up radio interference from time to time?



sounds like your having stereo problems


----------



## Bo$$ (May 21, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> sounds like your having stereo problems



yep, i pulled my sound card out and im still having issues


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Random question but do you find the bass on your X-530 muddy at all?
> and does it pick up radio interference from time to time?



Nah but there is a common issue with the 530's they do click when there is any kind of electrical interference picked up ie in my case, when my freezer kicks in my speakers click, it doesn't happen that often so isn't a real problem for me. I only find speakers pick up radio signals when the jack isn't inserted properly. 

I find myself listening to my headphones a lot more these days, I may treat myself to a semi-professional pair this year at some point I am starting to learn to appreciate headphones a lot more these days. 

I have a pair of AKG which is a sister company of Harmon Kardon and they are nice, though I think I might swing for something in the £100 price range next time.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 21, 2011)

NDMK you should really pay attention and check person profile before adding haha.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 21, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Nah but there is a common issue with the 530's they do click when there is any kind of electrical interference picked up ie in my case, when my freezer kicks in my speakers click, it doesn't happen that often so isn't a real problem for me. I only find speakers pick up radio signals when the jack isn't inserted properly.
> 
> I find myself listening to my headphones a lot more these days, I may treat myself to a semi-professional pair this year at some point I am starting to learn to appreciate headphones a lot more these days.
> 
> I have a pair of AKG which is a sister company of Harmon Kardon and they are nice, though I think I might swing for something in the £100 price range next time.



i get that clicking issue when my bathroom light is turned on or off, all those issues are ok. i just hate listening to  french radio channels!
anyone got solutions?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> i get that clicking issue when my bathroom light is turned on or off, all those issues are ok. i just hate listening to  french radio channels!
> anyone got solutions?



Get some better speakers?

See if you can do something to insulate the cables


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 21, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> NDMK you should really pay attention and check person profile before adding haha.



I couldn't view the profile cause of her (his) privacy settings lol


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> i get that clicking issue when my bathroom light is turned on or off, all those issues are ok. i just hate listening to  french radio channels!
> anyone got solutions?



I don't get radio signals man, that must blow. Like I said the only time I do is when the jack isn't inserted correctly.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 21, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Get some better speakers?
> 
> See if you can do something to insulate the cables



lol? they are expensive anyway what will i do with this set?


----------



## Bo$$ (May 21, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I don't get radio signals man, that must blow. Like I said the only time I do is when the jack isn't inserted correctly.



connectors are fine, gotta get a bigger room, the loops in the cable might be causing it


----------



## Fourstaff (May 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> the loops in the cable might be causing it



Stretch the wire around your room?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> connectors are fine, gotta get a bigger room, the loops in the cable might be causing it



I have actually been using mine in 2.1 since I got them rather than spending £40 on the 2.1 set they have which don't have the same quality as the x530's


----------



## Bo$$ (May 21, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Stretch the wire around your room?



it is right next to the power cords, so hence the cable cluster fuck issue....


----------



## pantherx12 (May 22, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> reminds me of a danny dyer movie where that wwas the first sentence spoke in the film





MoonPig said:


> Don't talk to Panther about Parkour, he sucks at it.




It's my testing the water phrase!

If I can get away with telling a girl I'd like to smash her back doors in, then I know we can be good friends 


Also, screw you piggy! lol You suck at internets!


In all seriousness whilst there are more skillful people than me, I've been training a long time ( since nov 2004) and know a fair bit and am a pretty good teacher so if anyone does want assistance with Parkour then I'm certainly the most qualified in this clubhouse lol.


I'll just leave a clip here to prove I do actually do jumping about 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXfzQy4LdD0

Other videos on youtube are not worth watching lol




And I know lots of jumpy people from Canterbury so can put you in touch with them as well. Well if they're still training that is.


----------



## MightyMission (May 22, 2011)

I was going to ask what parkour was,then i thought i would click the link to save me looking like a total fraggle!I thought that was base jumping/free running?

the people i knocked about with used to do that when we were kids,until one night i jumped off a 2nd storey building onto a hedge,
the hedge had a scaffold pole/concrete post holding it up...guess where i landed....

I retired from active duty soon as i got my wind back :headbang:


----------



## pantherx12 (May 22, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> I was going to ask what parkour was,then i thought i would click the link to save me looking like a total fraggle!I thought that was base jumping/free running?
> 
> the people i knocked about with used to do that when we were kids,until one night i jumped off a 2nd storey building onto a hedge,
> the hedge had a scaffold pole/concrete post holding it up...guess where i landed....
> ...





Base jumping is where you jump of things like cliffs and dams and buildings then use a parachute.

Free running is often mistaken for Parkour, but Parkour is all about doing things quickly/efficiently where as free running as the name implies is about being free.

( so spinning about on a rail, flips, what ever you fancy, it's more about interesting/fun ways of using the environment )


Parkour is a bastardization of Parcours. Or obstacle course : ]


----------



## MightyMission (May 22, 2011)

Clearly i don't have a clue!
Thanks for enlightening me


----------



## pantherx12 (May 22, 2011)

No worries, unless people have an active interest in it they've no reason to know.

It doesn't help that when the media reports on it they never research ( don't even pop onto the wikipedia page XD) and use the names interchangeably.

( It's not to say you can only do one thing though, most people I know do both)


----------



## MilkyWay (May 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> chivas regal is The best whisky evur



Counter with Isle of Jura.

Parkour is to get from point A to point B in the fastest direction using only your body. Most people just run and jump about randomly but i wouldn't say that was parkour, like a man on the wiki page said "So if you do acrobatics things on the street with no other goal than showing off, please don't say it's parkour".

I just know a bit about it because my cousin was interested in it before, he was also interested in bmx.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 22, 2011)

yeah, i think that is called 'free running'


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 22, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Counter with Isle of Jura.



I was totally wasted when I made that post. Me a friend knocked off 2 bottles of the stuff. I pretty much passed out 30mins afterwards and had to be carried to their car and driven to their place & dumped on their couch for the night. me and him were supposed to go out today but he was still pretty much out cold so i decided to come home. anything after 10pm last night was a total blur


----------



## cheesy999 (May 22, 2011)

my arm hurts from playing guitar hero 

@panther: time for an instruction video - i can barely get over 50cm up a wall like that


----------



## Bo$$ (May 22, 2011)

anyone watch the big bang theory?


----------



## Fourstaff (May 22, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> anyone watch the big bang theory?



I do, but I am a bit behind due to exam season.


----------



## MoonPig (May 22, 2011)

Has anyone got a really cheap PCI-E graphics card with either 2x DVI or DVI and HDMI?

Just need something to tide me over.


----------



## KieX (May 22, 2011)

moonpig said:


> has anyone got a really cheap pci-e graphics card with either 2x dvi or dvi and hdmi?
> 
> Just need something to tide me over.



yhpm


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 22, 2011)

Do you guys think Bad company 1 is worth playing for the comedy and laugh?


----------



## MilkyWay (May 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I was totally wasted when I made that post. Me a friend knocked off 2 bottles of the stuff. I pretty much passed out 30mins afterwards and had to be carried to their car and driven to their place & dumped on their couch for the night. me and him were supposed to go out today but he was still pretty much out cold so i decided to come home. anything after 10pm last night was a total blur



You'd get pretty tanked on 2 bottles of whisky, Chivas Regal is what £25 a bottle lol. Man i love whisky and rum. I bought a bottle of Havana Club 3 y/o white rum today. I've had the Havana Club (gold) that's pretty popular but id never seen the white till today. It looks almost clear but with a slight hint of a white wine colour in contrast to like regular Bacardi or something. Its got a bit of a bite to it while the gold stuff is more mellow, still it goes down like molten lead!

TBH im not really a drinker but most of my mates are though lol.

Oh yeah freerunning i forgot, almost the same thing as parkour just differ in methods i suppose.

EDIT:


kurosagi01 said:


> Do you guys think Bad company 1 is worth playing for the comedy and laugh?



Its okay i never rated the campaign that much but i like the fact you had golf buggies ROFL.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 22, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Has anyone got a really cheap PCI-E graphics card with either 2x DVI or DVI and HDMI?
> 
> Just need something to tide me over.



im guessing our deal is off or is that another requirement?


----------



## MightyMission (May 23, 2011)

I got an x1950 xtx here that looks like the ebay buyer cant be bothered to pay for.Any good to you?
It's got the 2 whiteish long sockets-they are DVI right?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 23, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> I got an x1950 xtx here that looks like the ebay buyer cant be bothered to pay for.Any good to you?
> It's got the 2 whiteish long sockets-they are DVI right?



How much?


----------



## MightyMission (May 23, 2011)

make an offer mate,i did ask for it to be appraised last week sometime as i really dont have a clue what(if anything) its worth?
some reviews said it was the nuts about 5 years ago lol,and thats as far as it goes...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 23, 2011)

well no. I didnt really want to buy it but really counter your offer..... I have a old Gigabyte 7800GT lying around up for grabs for £10, id go dutch on shipping costs as i still have to buy a box to put the damn thing in. 

card was for a friend that just wanted something that can play something like guildwars and pass the time with, but he doesnt want it anymore. 

the fan was still is noisey, Unfortunately its one of them dust busters that dont have a intergrated pwn controller. (2 wires -- red and black) but i gave the fanbearing some 3in1 and put some MX-4 TIM on it. the cards good to go.

Cooler might need to be changed though as it is indeed very loud. you could probably find and old 3rd party cooler for pretty cheap and put it on yourself.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 23, 2011)

Just been having a quick bench with 4 (ooold cheap) drives in RAID 0 (3x80GB drives, 1x160GB drive) :






235MB Write speed, can't complain


----------



## MightyMission (May 23, 2011)

bloody hell thats nippy!
just out of interest,what does that give you in WEI?(assuming you use win 7)


----------



## scaminatrix (May 23, 2011)

I didn't know WEI measures the performance of a non-boot disk, trying now.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 23, 2011)

Nope, no difference, I'm still a lowly 5.9'er  Must only do the boot disk.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 23, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Nope, no difference, I'm still a lowly 5.9'er  Must only do the boot disk.



It does only bench the system drive. 

Nice speeds, on par with an SSD, shame you couldn't (or wouldn't want to) use it as a boot drive because of the high chance of failure, all you need is another 4 for redundancy


----------



## MightyMission (May 23, 2011)

Does anyone know if you was to clone a drive-wether it only clones the used portion?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 23, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Does anyone know if you was to clone a drive-wether it only clones the used portion?



plenty of drives that will back up entire partitions, i think i've heard the name acronis being said somewhere


----------



## MightyMission (May 23, 2011)

I got a 1TB drive thats 2/3 empty and i would like to only clone the used part,this one gets 5.9 in WEI but it shows up some dodgy sectors in some test program thats name i have forgotten..


----------



## scaminatrix (May 23, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Nice speeds, on par with an SSD, shame you couldn't (or wouldn't want to) use it as a boot drive because of the high chance of failure, all you need is another 4 for redundancy



I've got backups of backups of backups lol me no need redundancy so using this RAID array as a boot drive would actually be a good idea for me. Why hasn't this been fixed? 



MightyMission said:


> Does anyone know if you was to clone a drive-wether it only clones the used portion?



That's one of the options you select when going through the process; whether to clone the whole drive or just the selected partition.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 23, 2011)

your access time is gonna be something around the 12 minute mark though


----------



## Bo$$ (May 23, 2011)

what programs do you guys use for the hdd clone?


----------



## MightyMission (May 23, 2011)

Not tried yet Bo$$ but i will give Acronis a shot when i get another drive with enough space.

Do any of you guys play DiRT 2?

I got the game last week and it's been crashing all the way,at a ratio of one win to one crash,its getting very very annoying.I patched it to 1.1 and that done nothing at all to ease the situation.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 23, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> I got the game last week and it's been crashing all the way,at a ratio of one win to one crash,its getting very very annoying.I patched it to 1.1 and that done nothing at all to ease the situation.



dirt 2 has worked fine for me over the last 6 months i've owned it for, i did experience crashing on the first day but with dirt 2 its almost always related to the audio drivers, make sure you've got that special software it comes with set up correctly


----------



## MightyMission (May 23, 2011)

Oh the blue river sound,yes i did tinker with it a bit and nothing changed,
it still crashed randomly so i set it to default and it at least waited for me to come 1st before it crashed at the save screen!

I wish i would have bought it through steam so then they could deal with the crashes.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 23, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> I wish i would have bought it through steam so then they could deal with the crashes.



i did buy it through steam, makes it more likely to work but its worse when it goes wrong thank to the number of different programs it uses


----------



## Bo$$ (May 23, 2011)

yeah i got GRiD, Dirt 2 and F1 2010, i like mah racing. never had any of them crash for any reasom at all


----------



## KieX (May 23, 2011)

I'm more a fan of the hardcore GTR2 series. Mind you, it does suck when you are racing for 40mins and then having a crash that ends your race. Used to happen all the time until I used a guide to calibrate the G25 to some car mappings. Shame I don't have the time anymore


----------



## MightyMission (May 23, 2011)

I never had any probs with games and win 7 until this one,but god knows its persistent!
Whats the nearest to Gran Turismo for the pc?
Are GriD and F1 '10 any good?
I like car racing myself but since gran turismo nothing really even comes close to matching up.


----------



## KieX (May 23, 2011)

I'd say NFS:Shift is the closest to Gran Turismo in that it has real cars and has good physics. (not as good as GTR2 )


----------



## MightyMission (May 23, 2011)

Oh really?i gave up on NFS about the time carbon came out,it was very pretty and ran quite well but i couldnt settle with it,maybe too much flash and not enough substance i am not sure.
Given that there has been several other NFS games since,i assume its got better?

On a total tangent,i managed to get nivea face wash in my eye today and its been blurry for hours!
Don't know whats in that stuff but it bloody stings...
note to self,eye wash for eyes,face wash for..


----------



## KieX (May 23, 2011)

NFS:Shift is the only sort of driving simulator in the series. I think the GTR team may have worked with them. The other ones.. they're still too arcady for my liking.

Should wash your eye out in saline. Or if you got none at home tap water or coconut water.

EDIT: Apparently developers of GTR have beef with people who created shift: http://www.bit-tech.net/news/gaming/2009/02/19/gtr-dev-to-sue-need-for-speed-shift-team/1


----------



## MightyMission (May 23, 2011)

Cheers,i will have a look on steam and see whats what with GTR2 and NFS:shift.
Maybe that beef was just to create some publicity,as there doesnt seem to be anything more recent on the subject,and that page was '09.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EV_2vrY3UKE


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 24, 2011)

Back in my school days, I came across a gang that was holding up a polish or russian kid a knife point. the foriegn kid didnt have any money to steal to they told him to start dancing or sing them a song. 

so the kid start breaking dancing and doing what can only be described as a Toshiba rap.

_"Big boys big boys, who do you think you are. Youre not as big as TOSHIBA"_

given the fact that he didnt speak much english at all. the gang let him go on his way.


good times


----------



## MightyMission (May 24, 2011)

I lived in ramsgate for a bit (newington estate,pretty grim) and the local lads would have up the foreign exchange students with appalling regularity...

The same kind of period i got dragged into "the wind tunnel" by a 14 year old girl (i was 10) who i couldn't work out if i fancied her or not,spurred on by my pals-she wanted nawty things with me.

I went back to ramsgate a couple of years back and the place where i used to live was all barricaded up and the whole area looked pretty bad,i met up with an old pal and reminisced a bit,he told me the girl was pretty hard on brown and bones now...made me feel terrible!

I have never felt so good as when i reached back home to deptford,equally as grim but not filled with so many sad memories.

just saying 

On a much more positive note: DiRT2 seems to be fine now i have reset the bios to default,dropping the overclock thats been in place for months and not affected anything else?!?
At least its working fully now !


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 24, 2011)

so....did you fancy her or not?


----------



## gumpty (May 24, 2011)

freedomeclipse said:


> so....did you fancy her or not?



+1


----------



## MightyMission (May 24, 2011)

haha 
well she had home and away eyes but a nice little shape a sultry look to her (that sickens me to think hows shes paying for her gear now) but erm i didnt know what to do with my bits those days but she had the knowledge and i had plenty of misguided enthusiasm


----------



## cheesy999 (May 24, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> I lived in ramsgate for a bit (newington estate,pretty grim) and the local lads would have up the foreign exchange students with appalling regularity...
> 
> The same kind of period i got dragged into "the wind tunnel" by a 14 year old girl (i was 10) who i couldn't work out if i fancied her or not,spurred on by my pals-she wanted nawty things with me.
> 
> ...



if i remember corrctly there's a place that sells what can only be described a pastry burgers, they have a 1/2 pound burger with 2 cheese pasty's where the buns would normally be


----------



## scaminatrix (May 24, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> a 1/2 pound burger with 2 cheese pasty's where the buns would normally be



That just reminds me of this hair-do:


----------



## Spectrum (May 24, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> That just reminds me of this hair-do:
> http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/_.../FormerlyFluffy-Princess-leia-Jenny-Craig.jpg



lol! i can see why such a description can remind you of such a hair-do


----------



## Bo$$ (May 24, 2011)

Hairdo, you say? I need a haircut badly!


----------



## cheesy999 (May 24, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Hairdo, you say? I need a haircut badly!



Same, I can pull my hair down to my nose and Its even worse at the back, someone said you can releive stress by looking at someone with funny hair and some guy shouted my name


----------



## Fourstaff (May 24, 2011)

Cut it yourself like a boss! I did my last haircut myself off a dare, it turned out ok. Not going to repeat the dare anytime soon though. Just run the hair cutting machine (idk what it is called, electric razor?) around and you are done.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 24, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Cut it yourself like a boss! I did my last haircut myself off a dare, it turned out ok. Not going to repeat the dare anytime soon though. Just run the hair cutting machine (idk what it is called, electric razor?) around and you are done.



Far too much effort, lukily I can do or wear anything I want and still look good doing it

Got to go now,gcse physcs exam tommorow


----------



## Spectrum (May 24, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I can pull my hair down to my nose



pah! foolish mortal! my hair can be pulled down to my neck! (if pulled down over my chin)

and btw good luck with your physics exam mate


----------



## Bo$$ (May 24, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Far too much effort, lukily I can do or wear anything I want and still look good doing it
> 
> Got to go now,gcse physcs exam tommorow



good luck, my brothers one is on friday...


----------



## Bo$$ (May 24, 2011)

mine goes to my eyes, but it is curling a little so imma get a new sleek cut


----------



## Spectrum (May 24, 2011)

epic sleekness?


----------



## Fourstaff (May 24, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Got to go now,gcse physcs exam tommorow



Good luck! I have Foundation of Analysis tommorow, and I am a free man! Project till end of June, but we worry about that later


----------



## Bo$$ (May 24, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> epic sleekness?



What else man??



Fourstaff said:


> Good luck! I have Foundation of Analysis tommorow, and I am a free man! Project till end of June, but we worry about that later



Im so hyped to get into UCL this year! nothing can stop me!!! 
Good Luck to you! My final load of exams begin 16th June and continue til the 24th! i have like 1 exam per day...... 
Please everyone pray nightly for me and if i get in, i'm gonna have a small giveaway in honor of my excitement!!


----------



## Fourstaff (May 24, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Im so hyped to get into UCL this year! nothing can stop me!!!
> Good Luck to you! My final load of exams begin 16th June and continue til the 24th! i have like 1 exam per day......
> Please everyone pray nightly for me and if i get in, i'm gonna have a small giveaway in honor of my excitement!!



Thx, I had 1 exam a day since last week, tommorow is my 8th. Hope you go to UCL, a nice university (course is not tough enough to make you cry, but uni is highly ranked to get your a job easily)


----------



## MilkyWay (May 25, 2011)

Good luck in the exams, i kinda wish i had stayed on at college now.
I sometimes hate ebay, i nearly won an auction and someone sniped it at the last minute.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 25, 2011)

Still waiting for ebuyer to change their stock availability on my mobo. SCAN however already has stock. if ebuyer don't update by the afternoon then i will cancel my order with them and go with scan. its been a long waiting game for me


----------



## MightyMission (May 25, 2011)

Good luck with the exams guys


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 25, 2011)

Just as i was about to perform a save, worthy of many epic football goalies, and cancel my order with ebuyer and head over to SCAN, an email pops into my inbox telling me payment has been taken & my order processed. saved from the jaws of SCAN in the nick of time.

I will have my parts tomorrow.

and I will (code)name my new rig RAPTURE after the dude who predicted the world to end last saturday and as dedication to all those hardcore Christians out there who gave away all their worldly posessions....For you -- I am putting something back in. Just not into your pockets, but into my hands so i can use it to bring down a hail of hot lead and fragmentation grenades in what will be otherwise known as BATTLEFIELD THREE.

Let us join hands and pray that this new beast will not fall victim to the curses that plaged its Predecessor (3 dead 4870s, 1 unstable Antec TP850 Quattro & 1 dead 750Gb Samsung F1) 

Let us ward away evil in battefield 3's name! amen!

(Halelouyah praise baby jebus!)


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just as i was about to perform a save, worthy of many epic football goalies, and cancel my order with ebuyer and head over to SCAN, an email pops into my inbox telling me payment has been taken & my order processed. saved from the jaws of SCAN in the nick of time.
> 
> I will have my parts tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Got an Asrock P67 Pro V3 from ebuyer for £100 last week, would be interested to see how it fairs against your Asus board, my 2500k should be here Saturday if you want to do some OC'ing comparisons? 

I would have got a more expensive board but tbh unless I spent £150+ none of them had any more features than the Asrock aside from multi GPU which doesn't interest me at this moment in time. 

Board reviews are scarce though the ones I have found have been good, and the slot placement is ideal for me too as I have an Asus pcie soundcard that I want to  run in an x1 slot above the x16 slot for my gpu, that as well as the sata ports are well situated and there are pwr/reset buttons on the mobo as well as a cmos clear button on the rear port. 

the PWM is 8+2 phases so I think it should hold it's own in overclocking


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 25, 2011)

Im gonna clock this 2500k to hell and back.....

like a boss...

that doesnt predict the end of the world


----------



## Spectrum (May 25, 2011)

he was actually paid $150 a pop to look after people's pets haha
(the guy that predicted the rapture)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 25, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> he was actually paid $150 a pop to look after people's pets haha
> (the guy that predicted the rapture)



and yet loads of christians believed him and gave away their life savings.... I have no sympathy to those who gave everything away. infact...shame on them for listening to a dog walker!!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> and yet loads of christians believed him and gave away their life savings.... I have no sympathy to those who gave everything away. infact...shame on them for listening to a dog walker!!



Life savings? wtf how many fricken dogs did they have?? lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 25, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Life savings? wtf how many fricken dogs did they have?? lol



not him -- his followers


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> not him -- his followers



Yea my point was that he charged ppl $150 or whatever it was to look after their pets should they be taken in the rapture etc etc, now how did people lose their life savings by giving him $150 for a dog, unless they had a shit load of dogs........

I wasn't serious, you have ruined it by having me explain it


----------



## Spectrum (May 25, 2011)

to be honest i believe that all people that get sucked into such bollocks are stupid.


----------



## Spectrum (May 25, 2011)

it was just a bloke in his old age who hoped that media coverage would get him enough money to leave behind for his kids and grand-kids, as well as funeral expenses


----------



## MilkyWay (May 25, 2011)

Fuck the rapture Scotland are playing Wales in Ireland in a competition the English snubbed lol. (home nations, football btw)
MOH EH SCOTLAND!

Jeez if we dont beat Wales thats embarrassing, although if we do we go to a last day winner takes all game with the Republic of Ireland which would be interesting.

FUCK OFF AS I WAS TYPING THIS WALES SCORED 1-0 to Wales. FUCK OFF Craig Levein.

EDIT: ohhh 1-3 to Scotland, im glad we are playing better because Wales are fucking terrible.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im gonna clock this 2500k to hell and back.....
> 
> like a boss...
> 
> that doesnt predict the end of the world



I can show you how i do it if you need


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 25, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> I can show you how i do it if you need



I'm good thanks. i've read a few OC Guides. should be able to work it out


----------



## MightyMission (May 25, 2011)

I would be well excited if i was about to get a spanking new computer,never mind most sandybridge 2500/2600k's can get to 59x102(6018mhz) without extreme cooling.

The mrs would kill the fun by playing some bloody facebook games on it :/
I lay the blame squarely at the door of netbook manufacturers!
They couldn't make a normal resolution screen,no! they had to go and make some offkey ratio so no games fit proper!
If this travesty continues i am going to get her a monitor so she leaves my computer alone and i can use it for what it was built for....
Rant over.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 25, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> I would be well excited if i was about to get a spanking new computer,never mind most sandybridge 2500/2600k's can get to 59x102(6018mhz) without extreme cooling.
> 
> The mrs would kill the fun by playing some bloody facebook games on it :/
> I lay the blame squarely at the door of netbook manufacturers!
> ...



Tell her to get her ass back into kitchen and make me a bacon sandwich. otherwise i'll open a 6Ghz whooping on her sorry ass


----------



## MightyMission (May 25, 2011)

haha that'l show her
orrrr she will give me one of those looks that would wither even the stoutest of people and i will sigh and resign myself to building another computer And making my own bloody food!
she never does bacon properly anyway its always cremated...
reminds me of that sketch with al murray:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyWN5017wD8


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2011)

dude, dont take no shit from the wife! walk back in there and gurn at her so bad it will make her shit bricks when she gives you 'one of those looks'.

you gotta fight fire with fire bro


----------



## MilkyWay (May 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Tell her to get her ass back into kitchen and make me a bacon sandwich. otherwise i'll open a 6Ghz whooping on her sorry ass





FreedomEclipse said:


> dude, dont take no shit from the wife! walk back in there and gurn at her so bad it will make her shit bricks when she gives you 'one of those looks'.
> 
> you gotta fight fire with fire bro


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110525/joking.png


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2011)

can i get a herp derp~


----------



## MightyMission (May 26, 2011)

you can get your ass in the kitchen and knock me up a panini!
chop chop
you got some pretty tuff hardware there!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2011)

yeah, Just transfering some files over and backing stuff up at the moment. then i will start scrapping my old Q9550 out and putting the new gear in....

If i had a rifle or something, Id give this beast a gun salute. real sad to see it being retired and at the same time sold off to a friend who needs an upgrade quite badly.

it has served me so well.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 26, 2011)

Sent off a Corsair HX620 for RMA (got it for free, nice red-and-black one that matches my colour scheme) hoping to get another HX620 back, but the bar stewards sent me a HX650 - blue and black  I'm not complaining, all in all I paid £30 for a HX650 (the cost of shipping the broken one to Holland) but I need to sell this HX650 and get a HX620.

Thing is I can't get a HX620 anywhere except Kikatek 

EDIT: Just to let you know - I've run out of credit on my dongle but I get my internet connected tomorrow so I'll be laughing muahahaha I'm at the effing library at the moment grrrr. Sorry to those who have had their PM's unanswered.


PSU added to FS Thread...

Heatware doesn't play nice with these kacky library computers and their kacky IE8. KieX, you'll get some heat tomorrow 

Right, I'm offski until my internet gets connected tomorrow. Laters peeps.


----------



## MightyMission (May 26, 2011)

Freedom:I bet it's like night and day the difference between your old and new chips!
Scam:did you send back the pci-e cables with your red+black psu?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Freedom:I bet it's like night and day the difference between your old and new chips!



no idea just yet, just in the process of installing windows


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2011)

ok... fuck installing windows, its already done


----------



## MilkyWay (May 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n210/FinalFreedomEclipse/SDC10257.jpg
> 
> can i get a herp derp~


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ok... fuck installing windows, its already done



You're gonna enjoy it matey, I am.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yeah, Just transfering some files over and backing stuff up at the moment. then i will start scrapping my old Q9550 out and putting the new gear in....
> 
> If i had a rifle or something, Id give this beast a gun salute. real sad to see it being retired and at the same time sold off to a friend who needs an upgrade quite badly.
> 
> it has served me so well.



Husky is looking for a trade with his x2 turian lappy/4gb/HD 4560 for an Q9**/ram/mobo etc


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2011)

Right, Im down to installing drivers and stuff. once all thats done then we can start doing some overclocking


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Husky is looking for a trade with his x2 turian lappy/4gb/HD 4560 for an Q9**/ram/mobo etc



He can have my mobo, but ive already taken a deposit for the rest so that shit aint goin no where


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Right, Im down to installing drivers and stuff. once all thats done then we can start doing some overclocking



Damn you man I have to wait until Saturday


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Damn you man I have to wait until Saturday



Dont worry, I'l be sure to let you know when i hit 6Ghz


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2011)

actually forget getting it 100% upto date. Im gonna start overclocking this as soon as I get the drivers done


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Dont worry, I'l be sure to let you know when i hit 6Ghz



LOLZ! Don't forget to pour the LN2 on your hand whilst you're hitting that.


----------



## MoonPig (May 26, 2011)

Anyone live near, or around Manchester? 

Aria are having an open day at a gaming bar in Manchester. I might go, but there would have to be some of you lot going.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2011)

doing 10 intel burn runs @ 4.9Ghz. tried 5.1Ghz and it didnt like it. maybe needs more voltage... kinda limiting myself to 1.4v at the moment but ive seen 1.5v being  run through these chips


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 26, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Anyone live near, or around Manchester?
> 
> Aria are having an open day at a gaming bar in Manchester. I might go, but there would have to be some of you lot going.



When is this?



FreedomEclipse said:


> doing 10 intel burn runs @ 4.9*GHz.* tried 5.1*GHz* and it didnt like it. Maybe needs more voltage... kinda limiting myself to 1.4v at the moment but ive seen 1.5v being run through these chips.



:/

I wouldn't want to go any higher than 1.4 for 24/7 use. I'd be more than happy with 5GHz.


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> doing 10 intel burn runs @ 4.9Ghz. tried 5.1Ghz and it didnt like it. maybe needs more voltage... kinda limiting myself to 1.4v at the moment but ive seen 1.5v being  run through these chips



Post in this thread Freedom Sandybridge Overclockers feedback thread 

Would be interesting to see what you are getting and at what voltages. Also let the peeps in there know what the board is like.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2011)

yeah i'll get around to posting in there. just adjusted my CPU PLL and now im back on 5ghz doing 10 runs of iburn. i'll post my results in there when i find my final OC


----------



## cheesy999 (May 26, 2011)

just got an Noctua NF-S12B FLX 

first fan i have that is worth more then £3 and i didn't pay for it


----------



## MoonPig (May 26, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> When is this?



Next Saturday.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 26, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Next Saturday.



My best mate lives in Manchester so I'll have a place to crash, but the GF & I are struggling financially this month so all our wages are going to be gobbled up ASAP so I doubt I'll be able to make it. Shame!


----------



## MoonPig (May 26, 2011)

Don't think i'll be going then.

My birthday (19) is on the 2nd. So, i think i'll be doing something else on the Saturday.

Pity, but will be cheaper, lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2011)

just hit 4.9Ghz stable with my chip. (10 runs of iburn) i think i will leave it at that for now.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2011)

this system is a total BEAST, Im gonna upload some Vantage and 3D11 benches soon. this CPU really drives my 5850s. its almost as if my Q9550 was a bottleneck


----------



## MoonPig (May 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> this system is a total BEAST, Im gonna upload some Vantage and 3D11 benches soon. this CPU really drives my 5850s. its almost as if my *Q9550 was a bottleneck*



It was.

An i7 @ 3.8GHz (like mine) is still a bottleneck of some cards.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2011)

here be my scores 

3Dmark11

Vantage


----------



## MightyMission (May 26, 2011)

DAMMIT...i feel soo....inadequate!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> It was.
> 
> An i7 @ 3.8GHz (like mine) is still a bottleneck of some cards.



surely your i7 can clock higher.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 26, 2011)

Freedom are you trying to make us jealous?
MISSION ACCOMPLISHED


----------



## Fourstaff (May 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> DAMMIT...i feel soo....inadequate!



Don't worry too much about it, Freedom is, uh, compensating for something he lacks.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Don't worry too much about it, Freedom is, uh, compensating for something he lacks.



f**k off you!!


----------



## MightyMission (May 26, 2011)

haha
2 inches of terror ay!
poor little lamb..

Freedom that must be one helluva nice "new toy feeling"


----------



## Fourstaff (May 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> f**k off you!!



With yours? Bring it on 

In other news, I am going to stay in a £125pw flat next year. London and its F**king high prices. And stupidly rich friends wanting high quality flats :S


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2011)

yeah, too bad all i got is BC2 to test it at the moment. was hoping BF3 would be out by now


----------



## cheesy999 (May 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yeah, too bad all i got is BC2 to test it at the moment. was hoping BF3 would be out by now



how will BC2 test it, even i can max it out


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2011)

it wont, but thats the only game im currently playing -- so for lack of a better option, I play BC2. I have Company of Heroes+expansions but that game hardly stresses hardware.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> it wont, but thats the only game im currently playing -- so for lack of a better option, I play BC2. I have Company of Heroes+expansions but that game hardly stresses hardware.



There is always Starcraft 2


----------



## cheesy999 (May 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> it wont, but thats the only game im currently playing -- so for lack of a better option, I play BC2. I have Company of Heroes+expansions but that game hardly stresses hardware.



i think i have the high score in bc2 with a kill/death ratio of 0.45


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> There is always Starcraft 2



dont have that game. Actually its suprising how many games i have stopped playing in the last year. usually im playing at least 3 or for games but no. all i got installed is BC2 -- and fallout 3 and Metro 2033 but theres no MP element so i got bored of those games.... guess i should try Metro 2033 on it and run it at extreme settings.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 26, 2011)

I love that "new" smell, new game smell, new book smell, new hardware smell; when you open a package lol.

EDIT: Try some benchmarks or something. I know call of pripyat has a DX11 bench. The witcher 2 would be a very nice stress test, unfortunately the patch is delayed.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2011)

I woulda liked to get a new PC case and 6Gbps hard drives but my budget just couldnt stretch that far.  I payed £365 but im getting £190 back as my friend is buying some of my old parts. so its taken the edge off upgrading a little


----------



## Fourstaff (May 26, 2011)

£175 is not bad for that upgrade. Wish I can build a SB computer for £200 :/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> £175 is not bad for that upgrade. Wish I can build a SB computer for £200 :/



not gonna happen unless you get a low spec non k cpu and a really budget motherboard. and since SB is ludicriously overclockable it would be a shame to buy a locked SB chip


----------



## MilkyWay (May 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I woulda liked to get a new PC case and 6Gbps hard drives but my budget just couldnt stretch that far.  I payed £365 but im getting £190 back as my friend is buying some of my old parts. so its taken the edge off upgrading a little



Id love a new case but i cant honestly say i need or could justify spending the money. I've already made my mind up im getting a mechanical keyboard which i need to wait till its in stock. Zowie Celeritas keyboard is around £100.

Should be able to sell my G15 for £40 or something near that on ebay.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 26, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Id love a new case but i cant honestly say i need or could justify spending the money. I've already made my mind up im getting a mechanical keyboard which i need to wait till its in stock. Zowie Celeritas keyboard is around £100.
> 
> Should be able to sell my G15 for £40 or something near that on ebay.



HuskyStarcraft has that Zowie keyboard . Probably should stop watching so much Starcraft


----------



## MightyMission (May 26, 2011)

I would be interested to see what frames you could get in the GTA:IV ELC bench,i only get 25+/- with everything maxed.
Oddly enough i get +60 in the normal GTA:IV using the same settings.


----------



## twicksisted (May 27, 2011)

tally ho! old chaps... count me in what what...


----------



## MightyMission (May 27, 2011)

Hey Twisted welcome to the club :cheers:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 27, 2011)

twicksisted said:


> tally ho! old chaps... count me in what what...



shoot a pm to Tatty_One if you wanted to be added to the list (same goes for all members who want to join or are not on the list yet. -- I think Mullerd is taking some time off again)

----

My mobo is up for grabs so start your bidding now


----------



## MoonPig (May 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> surely your i7 can clock higher.



It can. I just like it where it is


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 27, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> It can. I just like it where it is



then you shouldnt be complaining about bottlenecking 

I couldnt push my Q9550 any higher.


----------



## MoonPig (May 27, 2011)

My Q9550 maxed at 4GHz. 

But i'm a little OCD, so i like my FPS to be a nice even number, lol. Hence my clock, 3.8GHz.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 27, 2011)

but im very OCD so i tend to overclock the shit out of things

Would have been nice to hit 5Ghz on this but at 4.9Ghz, i dont think it would make much of a difference at all so im happy to get this far


----------



## scaminatrix (May 27, 2011)

Howdy all, router turned up just now, net's connected so say goodbye to the old scam with 56k-ness!









MightyMission said:


> Scam:did you send back the pci-e cables with your red+black psu?



Nope, every time I RMA a modular PSU, I keep the cables and put them in my FF Thread


----------



## MightyMission (May 27, 2011)

That's some nippy interwebz you got there!


----------



## scaminatrix (May 27, 2011)

You know what, it don't seem nippy at all. Dowloading from yt and streaming, and speedtest etc. is all super quick, but it takes ages for a webpage to load  Anyone know what's going on? I'm having to hit the refresh button a lot


----------



## MightyMission (May 27, 2011)

have you tried ccleaner?
you could lose passwords etc but it clears out all the old stuff thats gathered since you started mooching t'net


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 27, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> have you tried ccleaner?
> you could lose passwords etc but it clears out all the old stuff thats gathered since you started mooching t'net



+1

CCleaner is fucking excellent if you actually configure it properly. It won't remove passwords unless you choose it to.

What browser are you using?


----------



## Millennium (May 27, 2011)

It might be because you are with BT. Why didn't you get a LLU isp? They are better for heavy users.

Also try google DNS servers, that should help.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 27, 2011)

Fresh install of Win7 today. Seems it's worst on TPU and Googlemail. Ebay and scan are speedy. I'm using Firefox 3.6.2 (Don't like Firefox 4). Already done CCleaner, suppose I'm going to have to try a newer version of firefox.
Just tried google's DNS's, they didn't help. We went with BT mainly for the free 0800, 0845 and 0870 numbers (which we use a LOT). We're paying £33.90 pcm for unlimited anytime calls to UK landlines and unlimited download limit. Cheapest option for the unlimited download 

Annoying how it's only slow with certain sites.


----------



## Millennium (May 27, 2011)

Post a tracert to www.techpowerup.com. Here's mine:


```
1    30 ms    99 ms    99 ms  O2WirelessBox.lan [192.168.1.254]
  2    15 ms    17 ms    16 ms  x-x-x-x.zone2.bethere.co.uk [x.x.x.x]
  3     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  4    27 ms    15 ms    15 ms  206.165.73.37
  5   120 ms   119 ms   120 ms  te1-1.cer02.sr01.dal01.networklayer.com [64.215.81.2]
  6   120 ms   120 ms   119 ms  po6.dar02.sr01.dal01.networklayer.com [173.192.18.213]
  7   121 ms   119 ms   120 ms  po2.fcr04.sr05.dal01.networklayer.com [66.228.118.218]
  8   119 ms   120 ms   119 ms  www.techpowerup.com [208.43.3.154]
```


----------



## scaminatrix (May 27, 2011)

```
Tracing route to www.techpowerup.com [208.43.3.154]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  BTHUB3 [192.168.1.254]
  2     8 ms     8 ms     9 ms  217.32.147.3
  3    11 ms    11 ms    11 ms  217.32.147.30
  4    12 ms    11 ms    11 ms  213.120.177.74
  5    11 ms    10 ms    11 ms  217.32.24.66
  6    11 ms    11 ms    10 ms  217.32.24.182
  7    11 ms    10 ms    11 ms  acc2-10GigE-0-7-0-4.l-far.21cn-ipp.bt.net [109.1
59.249.202]
  8    15 ms    14 ms    15 ms  core2-te0-14-4-0.ealing.ukcore.bt.net [109.159.2
49.143]
  9    77 ms    11 ms    11 ms  transit1-xe0-1-0.ealing.ukcore.bt.net [194.72.9.
234]
 10    12 ms   109 ms    12 ms  t2c3-xe-9-2-0.uk-eal.eu.bt.net [166.49.168.25]
 11    11 ms    11 ms    11 ms  t2c1-ge6-2.uk-glo.eu.bt.net [166.49.237.21]
 12    94 ms    94 ms    93 ms  t2c1-p5-0-0.us-ash.eu.bt.net [166.49.164.65]
 13    94 ms    94 ms    94 ms  te3-5.bbr01.eq01.wdc01.networklayer.com [206.223
.115.185]
 14   107 ms   106 ms   107 ms  po3.bbr02.tl01.atl01.networklayer.com [173.192.1
8.153]
 15   128 ms   128 ms   127 ms  po7.bbr02.eq01.dal01.networklayer.com [173.192.1
8.134]
 16   131 ms   130 ms   130 ms  po6.dar02.sr01.dal01.networklayer.com [173.192.1
8.213]
 17   128 ms   133 ms   128 ms  po2.fcr04.sr05.dal01.networklayer.com [66.228.11
8.218]
 18   129 ms   129 ms   129 ms  www.techpowerup.com [208.43.3.154]

Trace complete.
```


----------



## scaminatrix (May 27, 2011)

Disabled onboard LAN, connected through Wi-Fi, no difference.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 27, 2011)

If your net has only just be activated, it'll still be going through the tranning period which might explain things.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 27, 2011)

Upgraded to FF4, seems a bit better, I'll see how it is tomorrow. Thanks for the helpys peepys.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 27, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> That's some nippy interwebz you got there!



Not as nippy as mine will be tonight, engineer from Virgin is coming out today upgrading my meagre 50mb to 100mb muahahahahaha


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 27, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Not as nippy as mine will be tonight, engineer from Virgin is coming out today upgrading my meagre 50mb to 100mb muahahahahaha



Hereford(shire) freaking sucks. I've recently been downgraded from 6.5Mbit to 3 due to the fact that Hereford fuckin' sucks!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 27, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Hereford(shire) freaking sucks. I've recently been downgraded from 6.5Mbit to 3 due to the fact that Hereford fuckin' sucks!



That sucks man, I think I have had a least 10mb for the last 3 years or so, and thats before I moved to a Virgin area, best ADSL I have had was o2 @ 16mb 

I get spot on 50mb and they are in my house as we speak doubling it  i don't need 100mb but what the heck am gonna get it anyway 

And just ordered my i5 2500k for Sat delivery tomorrow, am gonna have a wkd weekend


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 27, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> That sucks man, I think I have had a least 10mb for the last 3 years or so, and thats before I moved to a Virgin area, best ADSL I have had was o2 @ 16mb
> 
> I get spot on 50mb and they are in my house as we speak doubling it  i don't need 100mb but what the heck am gonna get it anyway
> 
> And just ordered my i5 2500k for Sat delivery tomorrow, am gonna have a wkd weekend



You SOAB!

I really want a new rig and broadband.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 27, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I really want a new rig and broadband.



Do you have something to compensate for too?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Do you have something to compensate for too?



Hey if your gonna be bitchy at least get the grammer right......... 





> Are you trying to compensate for something too



you see? 

And who the hell told you I have an embarssingly huge penis, it's not something you should poke fun at


----------



## MilkyWay (May 27, 2011)

£33.90 a month is kinda expensive for just calls and broadband. Talktalk admittedly not the best company but certainly at least par or better than BT. I've got unlimited calls to house numbers and unlimited broadband, includes 0870 and 0845 numbers. They offer speeds fastest whatever is possible down my line. Right now offering £7.25 + £12.60 line rental for 6 months. Usually £14 + line rental which is still cheaper than BT. Apparently the talktalk customer service isnt as bad as it used to be years ago but its still pretty hit and miss but they installed my line pretty fast and i havnt had connection issues.

Surprised by how little companies offer home phone and unlimited broadband.

My speeds are: download - 4179 kbps (522kB/s) upload - 628 kbps (78.5kB/s)


----------



## MilkyWay (May 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Do you have something to compensate for too?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Do you have something to compensate for too?



No, but the life of an enthusiast is never satisfied, _never!_ Greed is today's driving force.


----------



## MightyMission (May 27, 2011)

bloody hell 100gb!
my supposed 8gb(avg 400k/s) is nothing short of feeble,i cant wait to move to somewhere more civilised.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 27, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> £33.90 a month is kinda expensive for just calls and broadband. Talktalk admittedly not the best company but certainly at least par or better than BT. I've got unlimited calls to house numbers and unlimited broadband, includes 0870 and 0845 numbers. They offer speeds fastest whatever is possible down my line. Right now offering £7.25 + £12.60 line rental for 6 months. Usually £14 + line rental which is still cheaper than BT. Apparently the talktalk customer service isnt as bad as it used to be years ago but its still pretty hit and miss but they installed my line pretty fast and i havnt had connection issues.
> 
> Surprised by how little companies offer home phone and unlimited broadband.
> 
> My speeds are: download - 4179 kbps (522kB/s) upload - 628 kbps (78.5kB/s)



Sounds like your bundle's almost the same as mine.
Unlimited calls to UK Landlines including 0870 and 0845 numbers.
Unlimited download limit
I've also got the fastest speed they can give me (no Infinity available): 10 - 19.5 Mb/s (I've had 16Mb/s so far - Orbit downloader has been downloading at 1.96MB/s so far)

I wouldn't touch Talktalk with a stolen router lol not after the problems my family have had with them... Recently aswell, only last year.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 27, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Sounds like your bundle's almost the same as mine.
> Unlimited calls to UK Landlines including 0870 and 0845 numbers.
> Unlimited download limit
> I've also got the fastest speed they can give me (no Infinity available): 10 - 19.5 Mb/s (I've had 16Mb/s so far - Orbit downloader has been downloading at 1.96MB/s so far)
> ...



I had problems with them years ago when i went with them after i had AOL, big mistake because at the time 2 worst broadband providers.

BT have a terrible reputation, that Martin Lewis money saver guy tells everyone to avoid them but also talktalk have a terrible customer relations track record. Right now though seems like a postcode lottery because my mate who lives in another neighbourhood has slower speeds than mine sine he changed to talktalk.

I wasnt saying go with talktalk just that BT are quite expensive.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 27, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> bloody hell 100gb!
> my supposed 8gb(avg 400k/s) is nothing short of feeble,i cant wait to move to somewhere more civilised.



You mean Mbit surely?


----------



## MightyMission (May 27, 2011)

Yes Mb not gb,humble apologies for my typo,i was thinking of HD transfers speeds (theoretical and maximum) and the chance of saturating a sata port with data.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 27, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I had problems with them years ago when i went with them after i had AOL, big mistake because at the time 2 worst broadband providers.
> 
> BT have a terrible reputation, that Martin Lewis money saver guy tells everyone to avoid them but also talktalk have a terrible customer relations track record. Right now though seems like a postcode lottery because my mate who lives in another neighbourhood has slower speeds than mine sine he changed to talktalk.
> 
> I wasnt saying go with talktalk just that BT are quite expensive.



Aah, I see. We shopped around quite a bit aswell, but everywhere *seemed* to be about the same price (with £1-2 of eachother). In the end, it was a toss-up between Virgin and BT. 100 free photo prints from Virgin each month is actually quite tempting for a photo-lover such as myself 
But BT won in the end; for the free numbers, not having to pay by Direct Debit, and only having a 12-month contract.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 27, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Hereford(shire) freaking sucks. I've recently been downgraded from 6.5Mbit to 3 due to the fact that Hereford fuckin' sucks!



I could have told you that!   Move across the border to a REAL county and in the flash of a whore's Curtains..... you will have more speed


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 27, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I had problems with them years ago when i went with them after i had AOL, big mistake because at the time 2 worst broadband providers.
> 
> BT have a terrible reputation, that Martin Lewis money saver guy tells everyone to avoid them but also talktalk have a terrible customer relations track record. Right now though seems like a postcode lottery because my mate who lives in another neighbourhood has slower speeds than mine sine he changed to talktalk.
> 
> I wasnt saying go with talktalk just that BT are quite expensive.



The problem with BT isn't speed (well it is for some) but even if the speed is good and you have "unlimited downloads" you will find in the small print they have a fair usage policy or perform traffic shaping ie: when downloading torrents etc 

The best ADSL supplier is o2 imo as they do offer a truly unlimited package and their speeds and customer service are top notch.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 27, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> The problem with BT isn't speed (well it is for some) but even if the speed is good and you have "unlimited downloads" you will find in the small print they have a fair usage policy or perform traffic shaping ie: when downloading torrents etc



I thought all ISP's have the fair usage policy? 
I also remember reading somewhere a couple of years ago that ALL ISP's "shape" (well, prioritise) the traffic. It went something like:
Skype gets most priority (time critical, I think they call it), 
then video streaming, 
then ftp. 

There were others inbetween, but these are the ones I remember. It made me want to start looking into ways of disguising an ftp as a Skype protocol to avoid throttling/being prioritised low, if that's even possible?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 27, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I thought all ISP's have the fair usage policy?
> I also remember reading somewhere a couple of years ago that ALL ISP's "shape" (well, prioritise) the traffic. It went something like:
> Skype gets most priority (time critical, I think they call it),
> then video streaming,
> ...



Thats prioritisation and I don't know if all ISP's do that, traffic shaping is what ISP's hide behind when they want to say we are going to give you 2Kb/s if you download torrents, regardless if you have 1Mb-20Mb of bandwidth available. There are ways to get round it by using proxy's, encryption etc. Though it's just a royal pita and I hate having to do stuff like that just to allow me to do something I should be able to do


----------



## MilkyWay (May 27, 2011)

I don't get any traffic limiting or down speeds at peak times but i think im just lucky. Most ISP have a fair usage policy but it depends on who it is and how lenient they are, i have no idea who's better than who. You have to be an o2 customer to get the discounts to make it worth going with them but yeah if you are its a good deal.

Another massive problem i personally had is i never had a standard phone line in this house, i think ive mentioned this before but BT charge £100 or so minimum to set up a phone line. Sky where the same they wanted BT to come fit one, in the past we had to pay Sky twice for a phone line because of moving house with a gap of a year. Talktalk only charged £30.

EDIT: sounds like im bumming them up but i really did have problems with talktalk last time i had them as my provider, connection problems mostly and terrible customer services.


----------



## MightyMission (May 27, 2011)

I think every provider bar telewest have managed to leave me with a bad taste in the mouth one way or another,sky are definitely no better but unfortunately my choices are sky,using my phone for 'net or bt where i live.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 27, 2011)

Man I'm rusty lol I remember the days of torrenting, this is the stuff I used to teach other people  Now I have to use the "automatic port forwarding" app. just to sort out other people's routers (except for Netgear routers - torrenter's wet dream  )!

Tatty, you interested in a black Peugeot 306, 2004? Massively under-budget but it's a nice little motor (apart from being French). It's had one female owner, and one (gay) male owner... Hasn't come from work, it's a private sale (from my wife's little brother).


----------



## Fourstaff (May 27, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Hey if your gonna be bitchy at least get the grammer right.........
> 
> you see?
> 
> And who the hell told you I have an embarssingly huge penis, it's not something you should poke fun at



Yes, I fail at Engrish. My bad, and so damn embarrassing especially in the clubhouse. At times I cannot even speak proper English, and that often happens as I wake up.


----------



## Spectrum (May 27, 2011)

tbh fourstaff wins this bitchy little war simply because the attack you tried to use on him revolved around grammar and spelling.
however, you spelt embarrassingly wrong...
and grammar


----------



## Spectrum (May 27, 2011)

oh and does anyone remember this?
http://cdn.anglotopia.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/1155.jpg
lol


----------



## Fourstaff (May 27, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> tbh fourstaff wins this bitchy little war simply because the attack you tried to use on him revolved around grammar and spelling.
> however, you spelt embarrassingly wrong...
> and grammar



I am fine with people attacking my use of language, that helps me improve. Was that pic from last winter?


----------



## scaminatrix (May 27, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> however, you spelt embarrassingly wrong...


----------



## MilkyWay (May 27, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> oh and does anyone remember this?
> http://cdn.anglotopia.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/1155.jpg
> lol



No unfortunately i cant see from that height and a birds eye view  Is that the volcanic ash cloud? or just that time we couldn't handle some snow?

I think this is appropriate.


----------



## Spectrum (May 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Was that pic from last winter?



yup
i remember people couldn't handle a couple inches of snow


----------



## KieX (May 27, 2011)

*Spotify invites*

Feeling a little generous...

3 Spotify invites for UK TPU Clubhouse members 

PM me if you want one will give them in order of reaching my inbox.

(You still get adverts but you don't have a silly 20hr/month limit like the free version)


----------



## MilkyWay (May 27, 2011)

what exactly is spotify? ive heard of it


----------



## cheesy999 (May 27, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> what exactly is spotify? ive heard of it



unlimited free music - well it used to be - now its some free music or £10 a month for unlimited free music- they have an android and nokia app though so you can use it on the move


----------



## KieX (May 27, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> what exactly is spotify? ive heard of it



Sort of like a free iTunes with licensed music. You stream the music and have access to quite a big library. It's what stopped me from doing it the non legit way.

http://www.spotify.com/int/




cheesy999 said:


> unlimited free music - well it used to be - now its some free music or £10 a month for unlimited free music- they have an android and nokia app though so you can use it on the move



As far as I know.. you need Premium account in order to use the android app.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 27, 2011)

So you can just stream any kinda of music? Even commercial music?


----------



## KieX (May 27, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> So you can just stream any kinda of music? Even commercial music?



Yep. Although some artists have chosen not to be in there.. like the beatles. But it has even some of the rarer stuff I like such as Fantomas. Certainly anything mainstream will be there.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 27, 2011)

KieX said:


> Yep. Although some artists have chosen not to be in there.. like the beatles. But it has even some of the rarer stuff I like such as Fantomas. Certainly anything mainstream will be there.



everything but AC/DC  - doesnt matter though i have cd's


----------



## MilkyWay (May 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> everything but AC/DC  - doesnt matter though i have cd's



I love AC/DC, i should have went to see them when they where in Glasgow. I dont usually go to gigs though.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 27, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I love AC/DC, i should have went to see them when they where in Glasgow. I dont usually go to gigs though.



who doesn't


----------



## MilkyWay (May 27, 2011)

I just found out Havana Club rum is banned in the United States because of a trade embargo with Cuba. Stupid USA!


----------



## Bo$$ (May 27, 2011)

KieX said:


> Feeling a little generous...
> 
> 3 Spotify invites for UK TPU Clubhouse members
> 
> ...



you do? i have the invite thing, you actually get 10hr/month


----------



## Spectrum (May 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> who doesn't



me  
i'm more of an acid house fan


----------



## MightyMission (May 28, 2011)

i went to cuba a few years ago and it was pretty dismal tbh,the highlight by far was the bacardi factory,that ofcouse was filled with hundreds of different types of rum....
Furthermore that cigars rolled on thighs of virgins thing:



you can see why they are virgins 

The embargo thing is mad too,there is no cars newer than 1958 i think,and only 10% of the nation have a vehicle.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> who doesn't



Me


----------



## cheesy999 (May 28, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Me



not even thunderstruck?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 28, 2011)

I ate one cookie -- just one cookie and its made me hyper!

:turbo edit:

I feel invincible!!!


----------



## Spectrum (May 28, 2011)

good so it's not only me that doesn't like ac/dc lol
and freedom you have to get yourself some of those massive M&S cookies... they are so good


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 28, 2011)

I love AC/DC!! HIIIIGHWAY TO HELLL!!!!!!!! 

wheres Huskie??? Filipinos are supposed to love classic rock/metal


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I love AC/DC!! HIIIIGHWAY TO HELLL!!!!!!!!
> 
> wheres Huskie??? Filipinos are supposed to love classic rock/metal



He went home for 2 weeks on hols


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 28, 2011)

aww, Hope he's having a good time. Alcohol is stupidly cheap in that country


----------



## cheesy999 (May 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> wheres Huskie??? Filipinos are supposed to love classic rock/metal



are they?
that explains my friends awesome music collection

apparently us uk people seem weird to them because they consider 20'c cold and won't go out in the rain


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> are they?
> that explains my friends awesome music collection
> 
> apparently us uk people seem weird to them because they consider 20'c cold and won't go out in the rain



dont know about seeming weird but i got a close friend whose filipino and i know pretty much his whole family and they all freaking love Pantera, KISS, early Metalica and van halen. I get invited to family parties and stuff like that all the time. they love their karioke, it doesnt matter if its classic 80'c love songs or whatever they still love it. 

they probably took to me more because I'm asian too so they consider me to be one of them lol but i dont care. they are all great


----------



## HUSKIE (May 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> dont know about seeming weird but i got a close friend whose filipino and i know pretty much his whole family and they all freaking love Pantera, KISS, early Metalica and van halen. I get invited to family parties and stuff like that all the time. they love their karioke, it doesnt matter if its classic 80'c love songs or whatever they still love it.
> 
> they probably took to me more because I'm asian too so they consider me to be one of them lol but i dont care. they are all great



WOOT. I'm pure filipino too mate also love to listening that you said above mostly Metallica indeed love their music, remember watched live concert of metallica here in sheffield last 2009 at Sheffield Arena.

P.S

i know there's a lot of filipino's lived around in London. Filipino people are really friendly and really nice.

We love singing in front of karaoke machine.

and also some filipino's singer was succesfully thier career in the united state like Charice(single performer) and Arnel Pineda(vocalist of journey band) and much much more....


----------



## HUSKIE (May 28, 2011)

Sorce:

http://www.mgid.com/pnews/988898/i/840/pp/1/1/


----------



## scaminatrix (May 28, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> good so it's not only me that doesn't like ac/dc lol



You're not alone  Who are AC/DC? :snigger:


----------



## Israar (May 28, 2011)

Get some Guano Apes on man! Open Your Eyes is the one I've got in mind, work out to it, game to it, just roll on with it! Love it 

--Lee


----------



## scaminatrix (May 28, 2011)

My old dear used to listen to AC/DC all the time. I would have thought that I'd like them, seeing as I heard it all through my childhood, but I don't. Very strange considering she used to listen to Counting Crows, Frank Zappa and X-Ray Spex, and I quite like them, even X-Ray Spex


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 28, 2011)

Israar said:


> Get some Guano Apes on man! Open Your Eyes is the one I've got in mind, work out to it, game to it, just roll on with it! Love it
> 
> --Lee



I haven't listened to that song since I was sixteen. 10 years ago man, _10 years!_


----------



## HUSKIE (May 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I love AC/DC!! HIIIIGHWAY TO HELLL!!!!!!!!
> 
> wheres Huskie??? Filipinos are supposed to love classic rock/metal



Yeah man!! i'd love to listened like: pantera,sepultura,cannibal corpse,six feet under, apocalyps,

factory 81,pennwise,offspring and many more....


----------



## cheesy999 (May 28, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Yeah man!! i'd love to listened like: pantera,sepultura,cannibal corpse,six feet under, apocalyps,
> 
> factory 81,pennwise,offspring and many more....



moving away slightly i can't stop listening to this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzpqGdZ_ygU


----------



## HUSKIE (May 28, 2011)

yeah love rolling stone. just find and listen honky tonk women..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgY1bRsCnv8&feature=related- love the cartoons behind them


O.T

Remember was a member of the Band way back 90's

We played this song really head banging.....

I'd missed my band mates!!


----------



## Tatty_One (May 28, 2011)

A real classic..... extended version..... enjoy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3MzqSoqzlM


----------



## cheesy999 (May 28, 2011)

i'm starting to question my proc's temp sensor - an upgrade from a cheap 92mm fan to a 120mm noctua that shifts 10x the air has made the temp sensor read higher readings

really getting irritated now that i've reached my 10 hour limit on spotify


----------



## HUSKIE (May 28, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> A real classic..... extended version..... enjoy
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3MzqSoqzlM



The uploader and the radio stations are from manila philippines

Uploaded by mandaluyongboy on 24 Nov 2007 

New Wave, Remembering WXB 102.7FM in Manila


----------



## cheesy999 (May 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i'm starting to question my proc's temp sensor - an upgrade from a cheap 92mm fan to a 120mm noctua that shifts 10x the air has made the temp sensor read higher readings



ignore this - turns out Bad company 2 creates more heat then occt


----------



## MilkyWay (May 28, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i went to cuba a few years ago and it was pretty dismal tbh,the highlight by far was the bacardi factory,that ofcouse was filled with hundreds of different types of rum....
> Furthermore that cigars rolled on thighs of virgins thing:
> [url]http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/4194/cigarv.jpg[/URL]
> you can see why they are virgins
> ...



Bacardi is made in Peurto Rico hasnt been made in Cuba since the revolution, i think the owners took heart to Castro's nationalisation.



Spectrum said:


> me
> i'm more of an acid house fan


lol i love this sketch.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nv6Ec5P-63k&feature=related


----------



## scaminatrix (May 28, 2011)

I love this shizzle:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAG39jKi0lI


----------



## MightyMission (May 28, 2011)

Kieran:bacardi's factory is still there and open,it was founded in santiago de cuba and its mianly there now as a flagship-regardless of there output but puerto rico is there main place,due to economical imbalance in cuba.

http://www.thecubaexperience.co.uk/articles.asp?id=181


----------



## cheesy999 (May 28, 2011)

anyone like 8-bit music - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHImS_3Zs6E&feature=player_detailpage#t=169s


----------



## MilkyWay (May 28, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I love this shizzle:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAG39jKi0lI



Lol that and the original are brilliant 4 candles? fork handles?

FOR THOSE ABOUT TO ROCK WE SALUTE YOU!!!

Cheesy i dunno about Phenom IIs but AMDs some used to have dodgy temp sensors, it was pretty common i think. I didn't think it was a problem now. Temp sensor could have just died for no real reason.

Husky is Filipino man i never new that, no joke my sisters mate is Filipino. Came over with his dad when he was just a child. Small world eh? Lol he speaks with like a mix of a Scottish accent which is quite original.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Lol that and the original are brilliant 4 candles? fork handles?
> 
> FOR THOSE ABOUT TO ROCK WE SALUTE YOU!!!
> 
> ...



Its probably just cause its an unlock

I think everyone on  these forums knows a Filipino


----------



## MilkyWay (May 28, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Kieran:bacardi's factory is still there and open,it was founded in santiago de cuba and its mianly there now as a flagship-regardless of there output but puerto rico is there main place,due to economical imbalance in cuba.
> 
> http://www.thecubaexperience.co.uk/articles.asp?id=181



The Bacardi building is there too i don't know if that's the same thing, anyway they just don't have operations there i didn't know they still have museums and stuff. Its mainly because of nationalisation i just looked it up, the old family hated Fidel Castro. Plus probably not now but they used to be able to import to the US via Puerto Rico without import taxes.

EDIT: Cheesy trust me its rare to have someone from the Philipines in Scotland, its mostly Chinese origin from that part of the world. For some reason lots of Africans and Middle Eastern people especially in Glasgow. One man i wont name took offence to being called a Paki because he was originally from Iraq of all places. Lmao i went to a Catholic school that was full of Muslims.


----------



## MightyMission (May 28, 2011)

yea you can see the family building with the spire and the bacardi fugurehead up top for miles around.bloody grim place though.
Its like everything there is a facade/window dressing.
The houses that are either side of main parades are kind of done in a colonial grandeur and kept painted neat and tidy,turn down any side street and its all run down and decrepid.
reminiscent of a few places in the carribean in many ways.


----------



## HUSKIE (May 28, 2011)

just seen this video..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymYbE3JawLk&NR=1

did you know where can i buy these things...


----------



## scaminatrix (May 28, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> just seen this video..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymYbE3JawLk&NR=1
> 
> did you know where can i buy these things...



Few google shopping results


----------



## MightyMission (May 28, 2011)

thats a great idea!
the mrs netbook cant really play farmsomething fair so i upgraded the ram and its still pretty laggy,this would work a treat!i better look and see if its got the right slot.


----------



## HUSKIE (May 28, 2011)

This is what you need mate. i'll try to find some cheaper and available in the UK.. Let see how it work with external gpu...


----------



## cheesy999 (May 28, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> thats a great idea!
> the mrs netbook cant really play farmsomething fair so i upgraded the ram and its still pretty laggy,this would work a treat!i better look and see if its got the right slot.



seems like a waste of money, there are far more cost effective things out there that let you play games on the go - wuith this you need a plug with you so you might as well get a desktop or an xbox or something


----------



## HUSKIE (May 28, 2011)

Or depends what your cpu speed. but this thing is awesome solution..


----------



## MightyMission (May 28, 2011)

I looked and she dont have a express card slot on the netbook so this is a no go,i love the concept though.
One of the new Llano lappys would be more sensible,and probably cheaper.

The game she plays on the net uses one third of a gb and 50% cpu time,
and upgrade options for the cpu are massive - i can upgrade it from 1.66 to a flaming fast 1.83!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 28, 2011)

Anyone around that can drop me £10 into my paypal? I can set up a BT to their account. and give it back


----------



## HUSKIE (May 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Lol that and the original are brilliant 4 candles? fork handles?
> 
> FOR THOSE ABOUT TO ROCK WE SALUTE YOU!!!
> 
> ...



I'm Pure Filipino mate. where she live in the Philippines mate? Yeah really small world because of the modern technology.


----------



## scaminatrix (May 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Anyone around that can drop me £10 into my paypal? I can set up a BT to their account. and give it back



PMing


----------



## HUSKIE (May 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I think everyone on  these forums knows a Filipino




Not really knows (outside the forum) i have a co-worker from poland and slovak they called us a Philippine man..


----------



## MilkyWay (May 28, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> I'm Pure Filipino mate. where she live in the Philippines mate? Yeah really small world because of the modern technology.



I'll ask next time i see "him" lol.

I just bid £25 pound in an ebay auction and someone beat me with a same value bid of £25 WTF?


----------



## MightyMission (May 28, 2011)

they bid first mate
Fkin infuriating isnt it!


----------



## MilkyWay (May 28, 2011)

I think there was like a fraction of a second in it i think, i put in a bid with a few seconds to go after my other one was outbid.
Ebay snipers are fucking terrible. Wasn't anything important i wanted but its still kinda shite when that happens.


----------



## MightyMission (May 28, 2011)

wasn't you ebay sniping at the time? lol
but yea i have missed out on many a deal due to snipers and i swear its the action of doing it more than the price or lost bargains or whatever,horrible feeling.


----------



## Millennium (May 28, 2011)

Did anyone see the ads for MW3 and BF3 during the half time breaks on the footy today? BF3 looks great. Nice sequence of a dogfight.

Dunno if they have been seen before today


----------



## scaminatrix (May 28, 2011)

Isn't there an app for that (yea, I did it lol)? I'm sure there's some app you can download that watches all your ebay stuff and snipes for you?


----------



## MightyMission (May 28, 2011)

there is an app 
http://www.auctionsniper.com/
It was supposed to be banned by ebay,but logically why would they ban people from bidding unless it causes enough of an uproar and turns ebayers away.
i would sooner do it the honest way
(probably save myself a bundle by walking away when the prices get ridiculous anyway!)
The other side of the coin is that its quite amusing to watch the price of osmething your selling skyrocket in the last couple of minutes.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 29, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> there is an app
> http://www.auctionsniper.com/
> It was supposed to be banned by ebay,but logically why would they ban people from bidding unless it causes enough of an uproar and turns ebayers away.
> i would sooner do it the honest way
> ...



I don't like getting mass bids at the end of something im selling because i get scared it will go for a really low price. Most of the time i just put a reserve on though.

EDIT: I dont like sniping, i dont usually do it but i had to since that auction had loads of small bids right up till the dying seconds.


----------



## MightyMission (May 29, 2011)

I remeber reading up on the best tactics for getting the lowest price,and its no surprise that sniping reaps the rewards.
The mrs has got some function on her fone where it lets you know when something your 
watching is about to finish,its just a shame my fingers are too big to operate her fone 

I just put opening bids on whatever it is that i am looking for,then search out multiples of that item,looking for badly spelled stuff has worked for me in the past too!

I know what you mean about stuff selling undervalue,the very first thing i sold on ebay should have gone for £120 but it went for £15...And the guy tried to take me to the cleaners,swapped in his old damaged item and claimed it was mine!
UV pens work a treat though  
I was fuming anyway but no/low feedback sellers always stand that chance if they haven't eastablished themselves.
I do prefer to start stuff low so everyone gets a chance to bite onto the dream,tbh i got so much crap i gathered over the years,the initial price/value is irrelevant...i just want the space back!


----------



## Israar (May 29, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I haven't listened to that song since I was sixteen. 10 years ago man, _10 years!_



Haha, wicked isn't it mate? 

Quick question, 27 this year or next? 



scaminatrix said:


> I love this shizzle:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAG39jKi0lI



That man, made me laugh! Cheers for the link matey 

--Lee


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 29, 2011)

Israar said:


> Haha, wicked isn't it mate?
> 
> Quick question, 27 this year or next?



Just turned 26 (May 14th).


----------



## Israar (May 29, 2011)

Ah, thought I'd ask, 27 this year, but happy missed birthday eitherway! Hope it was a blast!

Next birthday, you have to put on Guano Apes - Open Your Eyes! Tribute it to me if you must hehe! 

--Lee


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 29, 2011)

Israar said:


> Ah, thought I'd ask, 27 this year, but happy missed birthday eitherway! Hope it was a blast!
> 
> Next birthday, you have to put on Guano Apes - Open Your Eyes! Tribute it to me if you must hehe!
> 
> --Lee



I can do that. my birthdays in the next few months


----------



## Israar (May 29, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I can do that. my birthdays in the next few months



Sweet mate! That's very kind of you! 

Everyone at your party will be thinking "well who the hell is yon mon going on about!?" hahaha! 

--Lee


----------



## Bo$$ (May 29, 2011)

Fuck yeah, just sniped some creative 5.1 speakers for £20 shipped!


----------



## cheesy999 (May 29, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Fuck yeah, just sniped some creative 5.1 speakers for £20 shipped!



if only i was good at ebay


----------



## MightyMission (May 29, 2011)

i think my best bargain was a peugeot 306 xsi for £80 with t+t,i drove it home and put a concrete weight from a washing machine (that the council wouldnt take) in the boot and then drove it to the scrappers to weigh the car in and walked away with £370 
with the gov scrappage scheme i would prob only get 100 for it now ...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 29, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Fuck yeah, just sniped some creative 5.1 speakers for £20 shipped!



Beware, many years back i bought a cheap set of creative 5.1's brandnew for about £35, it was good for a while until the wired remote that came with it started to play up. one moment the sound was inaudible then the next moment it was really freaking loud and i had to jam a guitar plectrum in the remote to keep the volume level. but on occasion it would still happen randomly.

I cant remember what the model number was. but i still have them in my shed somwhere


----------



## Bo$$ (May 29, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Beware, many years back i bought a cheap set of creative 5.1's brandnew for about £35, it was good for a while until the wired remote that came with it started to play up. one moment the sound was inaudible then the next moment it was really freaking loud and i had to jam a guitar plectrum in the remote to keep the volume level. but on occasion it would still happen randomly.
> 
> I cant remember what the model number was. but i still have them in my shed somwhere



good to know, thanks mate. this one was a no reserve set, for some reason it didn't light up like crazy, guess it was an older set so it was not so sought after


----------



## cheesy999 (May 29, 2011)

i think i've found a bargain - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Pair-conrad-j..._Amplifiers&hash=item33680be4ef#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## MightyMission (May 29, 2011)

only 5 grand!
psh pocket change,i might buy one for my deaf aunty
that should be good for around 200 w/side with 4 6550s in push pull
though swapping them out for kt88's would be sensible for a  bit of weight in the low end.
5 grand though!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 29, 2011)

if youre looking to valves -- dont buy from Watfordvalves they are terrible. buy from hotroxuk instead. thats where i get all the valves from my amps from. all valves are tested before they leave the shop to ensure you dont get a duff one.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 29, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Beware, many years back i bought a cheap set of creative 5.1's brandnew for about £35, it was good for a while until the wired remote that came with it started to play up. one moment the sound was inaudible then the next moment it was really freaking loud and i had to jam a guitar plectrum in the remote to keep the volume level. but on occasion it would still happen randomly.
> 
> I cant remember what the model number was. but i still have them in my shed somwhere



was it a 5.1 or a 7.1 kit? i might be interested in it if you can get me a model number?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 29, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Beware, many years back i bought a cheap set of creative 5.1's brandnew for about £35, it was good for a while until the wired remote that came with it started to play up. one moment the sound was inaudible then the next moment it was really freaking loud and i had to jam a guitar plectrum in the remote to keep the volume level. but on occasion it would still happen randomly.
> 
> I cant remember what the model number was. but i still have them in my shed somwhere



^



Bo$$ said:


> was it a 5.1 or a 7.1 kit? i might be interested in it if you can get me a model number?



I can try. but im not too sure they even had a proper name. probably something like P2300 Inspire or whatever. I'll have a quick look


----------



## MightyMission (May 29, 2011)

would that have been something on the same frequency as the ir remote signal?
our sky remote operates my soundcard breakout box


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 29, 2011)

They were Inspire P5800's


----------



## HUSKIE (May 29, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Fuck yeah, just sniped some creative 5.1 speakers for £20 shipped!




I've only got this ATM Running on my system if you want just PM me.. With box as well.






*
Creative Inspire A500 5.1-CH*


----------



## Bo$$ (May 29, 2011)

I just bidded for it this morning 






Nearly New Inspire T5900

It is too late to cancel but thanks for the offer bro (i have those above ones in 2.1 format), plus i was looking for something to replace my X-530 set which i will be putting up for sale soon...


----------



## HUSKIE (May 29, 2011)

<--------- is Reading a book 

LIFE IN THE UK... JOURNEY TO CITIZENSHIP


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 29, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> would that have been something on the same frequency as the ir remote signal?
> our sky remote operates my soundcard breakout box



the only difference here is your Audigy 2 ZS Platinum Pro breakout box was designed for use with a IR remote. 

the one on my cheap £35 speakers wasnt. the wired remote was just borked

oh and huskie. when you get back to the UK i might have need of your electrician skills. so let me know when youre back


----------



## MightyMission (May 29, 2011)

Oh i didnt realise your speakers remote was wired,must be a pot' issue then?


----------



## Bo$$ (May 29, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Oh i didnt realise your speakers remote was wired,must be a pot' issue then?



yeah, maybe some of the cabling came loose

Anyone got a nice/cheap soundcard lying around gathering dust?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 29, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> yeah, maybe some of the cabling came loose
> 
> Anyone got a nice/cheap soundcard lying around gathering dust?



you can get a Xonar DG for as little as £20 in some places.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 29, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you can get a Xonar DG for as little as £20 in some places.



mmm, i was looking at that, was just hoping someone had something simliar for less


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 29, 2011)

I can sell you a soundblaster 16 from the old days for  £5, but thats all i got in my shed at the moment.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 29, 2011)

i have a audigy 2 here.. is the asus really that much of an upgrade?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 29, 2011)

I think its more of a subjective thing.

you wont know until you buy one and try it out. on the other hand it would save you trying to find 3rd party modded drivers to keep your Audigy working in W7.

its only £20.

I tell you what. buy one. try it out and if you dont like it i will take it off you for the exact same price as i need one for my friends system build anyway. YOU might not want it but he will.

so youve got nothing to lose


----------



## Fourstaff (May 29, 2011)

My friend bought a 1:144 Strike Freedom HG, we spent 3 hours assembling it. Looks very nice, I probably want to get a 1:100 version


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 29, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> My friend bought a 1:144 Strike Freedom HG, we spent 3 hours assembling it. Looks very nice, I probably want to get a 1:100 version



it takes me 45 mins to assemble a 1:100 scale Master Grade.

you sir....suck balls


----------



## Bo$$ (May 29, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think its more of a subjective thing.
> 
> you wont know until you buy one and try it out. on the other hand it would save you trying to find 3rd party modded drivers to keep your Audigy working in W7.
> 
> ...



I cant find it for £20?
currys is the cheapest i can find without shipping


I have drivers for the audigy, im just gonna wait on the new speakers before i pull the trigger, if they sound mediocre im defo upgrading


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 29, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> I cant find it for £20?
> currys is the cheapest i can find without shipping
> 
> 
> I have drivers for the audigy, im just gonna wait on the new speakers before i pull the trigger, if they sound mediocre im defo upgrading



well f**k it £23, you still dont have anything to lose. I'll still take it anyway if you dont want it


----------



## Bo$$ (May 29, 2011)

yeah, im not worried about price

I'm worried how my PC will react if i add another expansion card (hence why the audigy is not in now). I will investigate and let you know by friday if i have bought it or not

Noob/Moron question...
Is that card only for headphones??? it has a headphone amp, can that kill speakers?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 29, 2011)

its got a built in headphones amp but they also function as standard ports to give 5.1 surround sound


----------



## cheesy999 (May 30, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> I just bidded for it this morning
> 
> http://img.tomshardware.com/us/2004/12/17/5/inspire_5900.jpg
> 
> ...



Any chance for a price on those x-530 and I know someone who wants a dvd drive for their pc


----------



## Fourstaff (May 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> it takes me 45 mins to assemble a 1:100 scale Master Grade.
> 
> you sir....suck balls



We took our time, and this is the first time in almost a decade since I last assemble a Gundam model. I probably need to improve my working speed soon. Any models which you might recommend for me to get?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 30, 2011)

just to check netbooks are powerful enough to do most tasks arn't they - i can still watch youtube and iplayer as well as my movies on itunes and some old games (like CnC generals and the older sim city games) (atom n450)


----------



## Fourstaff (May 30, 2011)

480p is possible, I can play Warcraft III on an N270.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 30, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> 480p is possible, I can play Warcraft III on an N270.



so iplayer = yes


----------



## Fourstaff (May 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> so iplayer = yes



Never tried iPlayer, but if it can do Youtube I would think it works on iPlayer too


----------



## cheesy999 (May 30, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Never tried iPlayer, but if it can do Youtube I would think it works on iPlayer too



will it do music and typing?


----------



## Fourstaff (May 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> will it do music and typing?



Yes, you can do music and typing at the same time. I was using Win XP on that, so Win 7 might not be able to handle everything I said before.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 30, 2011)

i might consider a netbook then as i can find one with a 10 hours battery life for £115

1 thing though, can you upgrade the ram to 2gb on these things

i will consider buying it shortly however i have just found the original 60's batman tv shows on itv 4 hd so i will be watching that for now


----------



## Fourstaff (May 30, 2011)

Yes, upgrade to 2gb is possible. Netbooks are not that bad!


----------



## MightyMission (May 30, 2011)

the mrs got a netbook with 2gb in it,it doesnt overclock for sht but it does what she needs it for quite well.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 30, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> the mrs got a netbook with 2gb in it,it doesnt overclock for sht but it does what she needs it for quite well.



wait, are you saying no o/c - i was gonna turn it up to 11 (ghz that is)


----------



## MightyMission (May 30, 2011)

lol
nothing at all!
some mobos will allow if you can find the pll chip,but she would barely let me take it apart to put the 2gb stick in,let alone have it to pieces for fractions of a gig increase!
in honesty one of the amd fusion netbooks would be choice,the graphics power even with 2gb is pretty crap.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 30, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> lol
> nothing at all!
> some mobos will allow if you can find the pll chip,but she would barely let me take it apart to put the 2gb stick in,let alone have it to pieces for fractions of a gig increase!
> in honesty one of the amd fusion netbooks would be choice,the graphics power even with 2gb is pretty crap.



i know someone with a fusion netbook and there exxcelent, however i can't afford that - how about this - http://www.carphonewarehouse.com/broadband/laptops-and-netbooks/buy/SAMSUNG-N145 - and i don't think theres much left in stock so don't steal it from me


----------



## MightyMission (May 30, 2011)

no worries mate,if i wanted a netbook i would go sign up for an mobile internet deal where they throw a netbook/lappy in.
that one you linked is the same as the mrs one,except she got xp so it is a little lighter on the cpu,and your link is already out of stock!
whats the top of your budget?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 30, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> no worries mate,if i wanted a netbook i would go sign up for an mobile internet deal where they throw a netbook/lappy in.
> whats the top of your budget?



its not for me, someone i know is trying to build a desktop pc using an old 4200+ from my rig, it'll be around £150 for the DVD+HD+Windows that they need so i think it'll be better if they spend the money on a netbook as they've already got a few desktops ranging from currrent tech down to pentium 4


----------



## Bo$$ (May 30, 2011)

I have an ION netbook with 3gb ram and 320gb hdd which can play COD4 and similar games smoothly.... will probably sell it next month like those speakers. PM if you are interested


----------



## cheesy999 (May 30, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> I have an ION netbook with 3gb ram and 320gb hdd which can play COD4 and similar games smoothly.... will probably sell it next month like those speakers. PM if you are interested



no its already been put on hold for a long time- i think it'll have to be quite soon


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 30, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> I have an ION netbook with 3gb ram and 320gb hdd which can play COD4 and similar games smoothly.... will probably sell it next month like those speakers. PM if you are interested



Price?


----------



## MightyMission (May 30, 2011)

if i would have known you could had my old dell latitude lappy 
with a 1gb turion x2,it only needed HDD/battery + charger but i let it go for 20


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 30, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> if i would have known you could had my old dell latitude lappy
> with a 1gb turion x2,it only needed HDD/battery + charger but i let it go for 20



Do you have any idea how much it costs to get a new battery for a laptop thats not under warranty?


----------



## MightyMission (May 30, 2011)

not a clue!
it was surplus to requirements anyway.
20 for it was too much?


----------



## pantherx12 (May 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Do you have any idea how much it costs to get a new battery for a laptop thats not under warranty?




Not much! Buy new battery cells instead and ignore the "do not open" warning sticker on your stock battery. 

Win win! 

Or you can go to PC world or something and ask for some of their batteries from their recyling thingy, and then find the good cells out the batteries and get FREE new battery : ]

You can even bodge together a huge battery yourself


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 30, 2011)

google 'Laptop Battery' and see for yourselfs.

you could re-build your old battry like you suggested pantha but theres a lot of work that goes into it and you NEED to know where to get new cells from.  I dont even know how much they cost


----------



## MightyMission (May 30, 2011)

i used to solder sc cells for r/c racing,it never occurred to me i could put my own pack together for the old lappys


----------



## MilkyWay (May 30, 2011)

Linux is good for lower system requirements and since it doesn't really have games it works out good for netbooks that cant really play games.

As for batteries on ebay the sell a lot of cheap Chinese fake batteries, for a camcorder you can pay up to £200 for a battery for a real one but a China one just £20 inc postage lol. They make decent spares.

EDIT: Just messin' about with the Sega Master System today, playing Hang-On and The Ninja.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 30, 2011)

Well im not sure about price guys, it is an HP mini 311:
Specs
N270 (had it at 2.1GHZ)
1gb built in + 1066mhz 2GB corsair Stick
Sierra 8775 WWLAN
Atheros WIFI or Broadcom WIFI+Bluetooth
WD Caviar Blue 320GB or Hitachi 160GB
Running a whitelisted BIOS (which can be flashed back) and has the original top protector still on, might have 2-3months warranty!


I know i have got PM's but im not sure on a price


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 30, 2011)

you running windows 7 ultimate on that netbook?


----------



## Bo$$ (May 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you running windows 7 ultimate on that netbook?



oops...
 windows XP home you get the best battery life


----------



## HUSKIE (May 30, 2011)

here some video review for hp mini 311

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ueE2UONgy0


----------



## cheesy999 (May 30, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Well im not sure about price guys, it is an HP mini 311:
> Specs
> N270 (had it at 2.1GHZ)
> 1gb built in   1066mhz 2GB corsair Stick
> ...



i'll start the bidding at £110


----------



## cheesy999 (May 30, 2011)

spotify have given me an extra 2 1/2 hours of music to listen too and i've burned through 25 mins of it in about 16


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i'll start the bidding at £110



£90+1 packet of pork scratchings


----------



## HUSKIE (May 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> £90+1 packet of pork scratchings


----------



## cheesy999 (May 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> £90+1 packet of pork scratchings



£80 and some bacon


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 30, 2011)

£75+1 small packet of toenail clippings


----------



## cheesy999 (May 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> £75+1 small packet of toenail clippings



£60 and a postit note with one Dr pepper stain which no longer sticks to anything


----------



## HUSKIE (May 30, 2011)

£70+1 Crispy PATA..


----------



## cheesy999 (May 30, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> £70+1 Crispy PATA..



a crispy Parallel Advanced Technology Attachment?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> a crispy Parallel Advanced Technology Attachment?



I think he was supposed to say PITA -- like the stuff your kebab comes wrapped in


----------



## cheesy999 (May 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think he was supposed to say PITA -- like the stuff your kebab comes wrapped in



and now i want a kebab


----------



## HUSKIE (May 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> a crispy Parallel Advanced Technology Attachment?




here is crispy pata 

from my home town dish


----------



## cheesy999 (May 30, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> here is crispy pata
> 
> from my home town dish



so what sort of animal did that come from?


----------



## HUSKIE (May 30, 2011)

PIGGY

*pata* means-front or hind leg of a pig including the knuckles


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 30, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> PIGGY
> 
> *pata* means-front or hind leg of a pig including the knuckles



how bout you FedEx some of that to me boss?


----------



## HUSKIE (May 30, 2011)

Puddding-
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dinuguan(same as pudding)-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But different way of cooking


----------



## Tatty_One (May 30, 2011)

Behave my children :shadedshu  ........................


----------



## cheesy999 (May 30, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Puddding-http://chocolatecakessite.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/chocolate-pudding-cake.jpg
> 
> Dinuguan(same as pudding)-http://www.cebu-food.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/dinuguan.jpg
> 
> But difference way of cook.



something tells me they need to work on there presentation


----------



## HUSKIE (May 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> something tells me they need to work on there presentation



HEre..


----------



## cheesy999 (May 30, 2011)

to be honest Dinuguan looks like something you can find a lot of in a field of cows and the first one (pata) doesn't look to fantastic either

@tatty:its not a real auction
1:we were bidding downward
2:we were adding in useless items
3:i'm not really sure a crispy PATA would survive the royal mail


----------



## HUSKIE (May 30, 2011)

> 3:i'm not really sure a crispy PATA would survive the royal mail



will not survive with this this is a good appetizer when you and your mate having a drink of alcohol


----------



## cheesy999 (May 30, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> will not survive with this



if you need some real food burgers take about a week to go off so i could post one to you...


----------



## HUSKIE (May 30, 2011)

wahhhhh im craving... London road is quite far in my house


----------



## cheesy999 (May 30, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> wahhhhh im craving... London road is quite far in my house



when are you coming back from wherever it is you are and however it is you spell it?

if you have a pc i'm looking for someone to kill in BC2


----------



## HUSKIE (May 30, 2011)

i Want these...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> if you need some real food burgers take about a week to go off so i could post one to you...



until you've worked in Royal Mail...you havent seen half the amount of shit people send through the post.

On day before april fools we got a jiffy bag with turd in it. we have also had something which musta been fish or some sort of pork being sent through the post that had obviously gone off while in transit and had stunk up the entire bag full of peoples letters. we left that bag outside, and no-one would go near it for about a week lol


----------



## cheesy999 (May 30, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> i Want these...



i'm just going to say one thing in this post - double whopper burger with bacon and cheese


----------



## cheesy999 (May 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> until you've worked in Royal Mail...you havent seen half the amount of shit people send through the post.
> 
> On day before april fools we got a jiffy bag with turd in it. we have also had something which musta been fish or some sort of pork being sent through the post that had obviously gone off while in transit and had stunk up the entire bag full of peoples letters. we left that bag outside, and no-one would go near it for about a week lol



only thing i've seen the royal mail do is kicking the parcels


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> only thing i've seen the royal mail do is kicking the parcels



no you havent -- that was Jim Carrey and he was working for FedEx USA


----------



## cheesy999 (May 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> no you havent -- that was Jim Carrey and he was working for FedEx USA



no its was on a BBC documentary where they made a reporter get a job in a London branch of the royal mail

also - free game loyalty card http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/free-reward-card-with-purchases-usually-3-00-game/948424


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 30, 2011)

Id like to know which branch it was...Hopefully it wasnt the south london one....


----------



## MilkyWay (May 30, 2011)

WRONG!
It was "HDS" Freedom. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4V64r3q4FuA


----------



## cheesy999 (May 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Id like to know which branch it was...Hopefully it wasnt the south london one....



i think it was  near brixton


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i think it was brixton



Phew, Im safe then!


----------



## cheesy999 (May 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Phew, Im safe then!



they did it in another one as well but that was in east london so...

@kieren - i think that's my postman


----------



## MilkyWay (May 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> they did it in another one as well but that was in east london so...
> 
> @kieren - i think that's my postman



I think im the only person who has a good postal service with Royal Mail. I live 15 mins from the depot too so if anything is returned i can just go collect it myself.

I saw the Panorama program on the Royal Mail in London, it snowed and some of the post workers just wouldn't go up certain streets or just clocked off early. I think people that work for royal mail don't really give a shit because no one is inspecting the places catching out the buggers.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 30, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I think im the only person who has a good postal service with Royal Mail. I live 15 mins from the depot too so if anything is returned i can just go collect it myself.
> 
> I saw the Panorama program on the Royal Mail in London, it snowed and some of the post workers just wouldn't go up certain streets or just clocked off early. I think people that work for royal mail don't really give a shit because no one is inspecting the places catching out the buggers.



The service isn't bad with royal mail its just not as good as any other postal service, apart from city link, which is terrible


----------



## HUSKIE (May 30, 2011)

> The service isn't bad with royal mail its just not as good as any other postal service, apart from city link, which is terrible




I had a bad experience from city link last march. better to choose parcelforce courier


----------



## Bo$$ (May 30, 2011)

citilink have always been good in my area, it is HDNL we have MAJOR issues with


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 30, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I think im the only person who has a good postal service with Royal Mail. I live 15 mins from the depot too so if anything is returned i can just go collect it myself.
> 
> I saw the Panorama program on the Royal Mail in London, it snowed and some of the post workers just wouldn't go up certain streets or just clocked off early. I think people that work for royal mail don't really give a shit because no one is inspecting the places catching out the buggers.



I live 5mins walk away from the nearest depo.

secondly before you criticize some of our postmen. out on the road. theres only ourselves. and we have to look after #1. If your driveway or street is deemed too slippery then its a health and safety problem and we simply wont deliver your mail. but we WILL come back and try the next day, and if conditions dont improve then we will either get someone to call you to come collect your mail or have someone drop off message asking you to come and collect it.

Walking around with a 25kg bag of mail strapped to your shoulder isnt exactly the easiest or safest way to get around, especially if the terrain is icy or very wet. 

as for the ones that clock off early....I know all about that. I dont do that myself but i know people that do


----------



## scaminatrix (May 31, 2011)

Man, I thought this stuff would have shifted by now! I'll do good bundle deals for anyone in the Clubhouse...

Putting a Gigabyte P35-DQ6 up for sale soon too.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 31, 2011)

Companies like BT pay to get their mail delivered yet these delivery companies pay Royal Mail to use there postal network in a sense paying Royal Mail to deliver for them. So basically doing hardly anything and making a profit, sneaky isnt it?

Couriers are different but i wouldn't say they where much better than Royal Mail; ShittyLink and The Delivery Network (HDNL) are terrible and UPS has extortionate rates, Parcel Force are part of the Royal Mail group.

I was told that when the Dutch Post Serivce was privatised it wasn't as good as before.

EDIT: That "UseNow" was going around bumping FS threads just to get his post count up to be able to sell on the B/S/T sub forum. Hes got a ton of threads too, i mean cant he just have one WTB thread?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2011)

well thats one way to exploit the system xD


----------



## MilkyWay (May 31, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well thats one way to exploit the system xD



The thing i dont get is why the government doesn't just say no and refuse to deliver post like that for other couriers? Obviously they cant force businesses to choose the Royal Mail. It increases loads on the mail system and they don't get the extra money to cover or improve the infrastructure.

I know how dangerous the roads can be and i do appreciate the work my local posties do, as i said i personally get brilliant Royal Mail service but i was just explaining what the Panorama program was like. The undercover guy he did rounds and knew the routes, it was more a case of people saying the streets where bad but where fine just to get of doing the work.

I can see why postal workers are bit miffed because they get increased loads every year yet the services are cut and cut. I don't understand the government mentality that less people use the mail service each year yet the actual loads increase!


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 31, 2011)

Well you know i think arm forces and delivery man and woman should be getting good money,and then theres crappy shows like Simon cowell and so called football(i like football still btw) where players get paid 100k a week or something for sitting on bench or playing on the field.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> FreedomEclipse said:
> 
> 
> > well thats one way to exploit the system xD
> ...



I was reffering to UseNow lol but yeah. point taken Royal Mail are taking some heavy cost cutting. at least 1 or 2 of their MAJOR big sorting offices will be shut in the next 2 years. which could mean that a possible 600+ workers may lose their jobs.

those that can, have already transferred out to different sorting offices. but those that cant or dont want to. i.e the line managers because they wont get to keep their position as line manager if they go work at another office have already resigned and left or just sitting there waiting for the ship to sink.

However statistics will always say 'Increased Traffic' because thats what people wanna hear. but traffic has been dropping for decades. and at this rate the entire workforce in the sorting office will be primarily made up of machines instead of being sorted by hand. right now theres more being sorted by hand then there is by the machines but they will cut 50 staff if it means they can bring a machine in. all that machine needs is 1 operator and 1 guy to tip the mail onto the belt to be sorted by the machine and its full speed ahead.




kurosagi01 said:


> Well you know i think arm forces and delivery man and woman should be getting good money,and then theres crappy shows like Simon cowell and so called football(i like football still btw) where players get paid 100k a week or something for sitting on bench or playing on the field.



its sickening. some people earn upto 2-20 times as much as the people who put their lives on the line for us every day. Im not a huge football fan at all but i do watch the odd Tottenham game with my dad now n again.

Its not so much about football being a sport but more about how many millions they can buy or trade players for. they get paid to kick a ball around. i think the lowest paid salary is around 12k in the army, im not sure about any extra bonus's they may get but 12k a year and your dodging bullets and shrapnel from IEDs while some people get paid 300k a month just to sit on a bench and kick a ball around for 40 or 90mins. 

its disgusting.

Im far from being a patriot. but i do think that the british armed forces get a raw deal and its the goverments fault as they keep the armed forces at the opposite end of the long stick to avoid responsibility.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 31, 2011)

i think they see the armed forces as a liability more than an asset, especially after all those wars the government got them unnecessarily involved in


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2011)

the armed forces should form a union and go on strike lol


----------



## Bo$$ (May 31, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the armed forces should form a union and go on strike lol



they will fucking take over the government/whole country if they go rioting!


----------



## Tatty_One (May 31, 2011)

A subject close to my heart, but sadly no Unions, you forgo that entitlement in your Terms & Conditions of service.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 31, 2011)

Armed forces are fine, we never know when the Russians will be flying their wares around UK, but that said, politicians should be relieved of their duties of leading the armed forces. There is no way you can have a fighting machine shackled by stupidity.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> A subject close to my heart, but sadly no Unions, you forgo that entitlement in your Terms & Conditions of service.



I was just thinking about that myself Tatty, Its sad they simply just have to do what they are told to do and if the goverment decides to feed them with hay every morning then theres not a lot they can do or say about it unless they resign or do something to force the MoD's hand into giving them a discharge, 

the armed forces protect us - the civilians. but who protects the armed forces?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 31, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I was just thinking about that myself Tatty, Its sad they simply just have to do what they are told to do and if the goverment decides to feed them with hay every morning then theres not a lot they can do or say about it unless they resign or do something to force the MoD's hand into giving them a discharge,
> 
> the armed forces protect us - the civilians. but who protects the armed forces?



Noone, if they did we would not have lost several hundred in the Falklands war or several Million between the 2 World wars, invariably, loss of life results from poor decisions at the Government level, thing is, every government thinks it is tactially more astute than it's Armed Forces therefore decisions are always made based on the strategy of Politicians and never on the tactical outcome, remembering that "loss of life" is acceptable if it is for a political purpose, to an average civilian that would equate to negligent manslaughter at least.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2011)

If they send the armed forces in to do a job, they should hand over full control to the armed forces and not just sideline them when it comes to talking about objectives and what they would like to achieve. loss of life for a political cause is always acceptable by the goverment. but how many soldiers do they have to throw in front of a firing squad before they say that, the task or objective is impossible to achieve, pull everyone back, regroup and think of another plan of attack?

but then its quite easy to talk about all the 'good' you are doing, dressed in a suit while sitting at a desk a million miles away. (bloody pen pushers)


----------



## cheesy999 (May 31, 2011)

DragonForce


----------



## Bo$$ (May 31, 2011)

anyone looking for mass effect 2?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 31, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> anyone looking for mass effect 2?



possibly


----------



## Bo$$ (May 31, 2011)

holy crap those hp mini's are going for like 250-300 on the fleabay, mine has kick ass spec in comparison, it should easily sell for £210ish


Also is it worth me getting the Xonar D1 over the DG, i was thinking of using this card for a while into the future


----------



## cheesy999 (May 31, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> holy crap those hp mini's are going for like 250-300 on the fleabay, mine has kick ass spec in comparison, it should easily sell for £210ish
> 
> 
> Also is it worth me getting the Xonar D1 over the DG, i was thinking of using this card for a while into the future



their £250 new online and i saw an ex-display one for £200 in my local, its just ebay having messed up prices


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> holy crap those hp mini's are going for like 250-300 on the fleabay, mine has kick ass spec in comparison, it should easily sell for £210ish
> 
> 
> Also is it worth me getting the Xonar D1 over the DG, i was thinking of using this card for a while into the future



If you plan to keep a sound card for a while, its better to go with a Xonar DX (which means i need to source myself a DG)


----------



## MilkyWay (May 31, 2011)

Freedom more and more people are sending packages, letters are decreasing because banks have online banking now and spam is pushed through email but i find it hard to believe that loads are not increasing. The Royal Mail is a public service but its badly managed by the government. If it was to be privatised, the biggest threat is the cessation of the universal postal system and potential foreign owners. It needs modernised because its just to costly to run in its current form but it needs the right solution rather than all out privatisation which could disrupt services.

The only place here in Scotland is Erskine and that's a charity run place. The government aren't obligated to do things like that for veterans (non compulsory of sorts).


----------



## scaminatrix (May 31, 2011)

FS Thread's getting populated... Anyone wanna fund my addiction to new tech? 

Hope this doesn't count as advertising


----------



## cheesy999 (May 31, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> FS Thread's getting populated... Anyone wanna fund my addiction to new tech?
> 
> Hope this doesn't count as advertising



freedom's beating you in price and he's throwing in a copy of crysis 2 with his 775 mobo

Price war!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scaminatrix (May 31, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> freedom's beating you in price and he's throwing in a copy of crysis 2 with his 775 mobo
> 
> Price war!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Umm.... quite a difference in the value of the boards lol the gigabyte is better...


----------



## Bo$$ (May 31, 2011)

I needs extra cash for mah new sound card! Check mine out please guys!

Thanks!


----------



## scaminatrix (May 31, 2011)

I've wanted your 9800GT's for ages, but I'm in the same boat; need dollar!!!


----------



## cheesy999 (May 31, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> I needs extra cash for mah new sound card! Check mine out please guys!
> 
> Thanks!



what gfx is in that q45?


----------



## scaminatrix (May 31, 2011)

Bundle offer up for grabs?
Get the Gigabyte mobo, Corsair PSU and 4GB RAM of your choice for £150 shipped...


----------



## cheesy999 (May 31, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Bundle offer up for grabs?
> Get the Gigabyte mobo, Corsair PSU and 4GB RAM of your choice for £150 shipped...



i could do with a DVD drive and a hard drive + ram but anything else is unneeded

i could do with a laptop though

(decides to stop discussing this as this is getting dangerously close to b/s/t


----------



## Bo$$ (May 31, 2011)

x3100, it is good for cod4 and warcraft 3. will easily play music and multitask very very easily.
Could even play GTA IV but was sort of laggy if i remember correctly
http://x3100gaming.blogspot.com/2008/12/games-playable.html


----------



## cheesy999 (May 31, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> x3100, it is good for cod4 and warcraft 3. will easily play music and multitask very very easily



intel?

any idea how that'l work in dirt 2,bad company 2 and left for dead 2 as their basicly what i play the most (notice the numbers)


----------



## MoonPig (May 31, 2011)

I too need the dollar


----------



## Bo$$ (May 31, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> intel?
> 
> any idea how that'l work in dirt 2,bad company 2 and left for dead 2 as their basicly what i play the most (notice the numbers)


yep intel
dirt and left for dead *should* work at low/lowest settings, just do a quick google, there is a video of that video card playing crysis on a 1gb ram system, this has more than that and a better CPU so it might be lil quicker


----------



## cheesy999 (May 31, 2011)

anyone intrested in the new street fighter - they do a 4 pack

infact, anyone want to start a club where we bulk buy games


----------



## Bo$$ (May 31, 2011)

this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gesSAqz0tE


----------



## cheesy999 (May 31, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> intel?
> 
> any idea how that'l work in dirt 2,bad company 2 and left for dead 2 as their basicly what i play the most (notice the numbers)





Bo$$ said:


> this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gesSAqz0tE



looks at bit laggy for low settings...


----------



## MightyMission (May 31, 2011)

are there any videos of it cheesy? the new SF4 i mean
i got the older one thinking it was something else.
there was a version where you could jump and do fireballs and keep reapeating that till you fill the screen with them and you popped up through the bottom of the screen
like this :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42AzKt46lAA&feature=related
orrr this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hudb49x3Vzg&feature=related


----------



## cheesy999 (May 31, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> are there any videos of it cheesy? the new SF4 i mean
> i got the older one thinking it was something else.
> there was a version where you could jump and do fireballs and keep reapeating that till you fill the screen with them and you popped up through the bottom of the screen
> like this :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42AzKt46lAA&feature=related



look on the steam page


----------



## MightyMission (May 31, 2011)

okee that just looks like a graphical update of the other one i already have,i am going to have to get MAME and be happy with that..
Terraria might be worth a look though,


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 31, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> are there any videos of it cheesy? the new SF4 i mean
> i got the older one thinking it was something else.
> there was a version where you could jump and do fireballs and keep reapeating that till you fill the screen with them and you popped up through the bottom of the screen
> like this :
> ...



That's a complete abomination to SF2.



I'd hate to play that.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 31, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> That's a complete abomination to SF2.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hate to play that.



i just thought it looked like tekken and tekken is good

still the offer stands, we at the uk club forum should stick together and bulk buy our games


----------



## MightyMission (May 31, 2011)

haha yea its totally manic,alot of those videos would have been users putting there own hacks in i think,but you could find rainbow edition in the arcades in the mid 90s


----------



## Bo$$ (May 31, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> looks at bit laggy for low settings...



fraps plus less ram and weaker CPU than the Q45


----------



## Bo$$ (May 31, 2011)

how much is the bulk pack if we all chip in?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 31, 2011)

£90 for 4 so its 25% off (i think)

New avatar!!!


----------



## Bo$$ (May 31, 2011)

aprox £25 each, is this super street fighter or just regular??


----------



## cheesy999 (May 31, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> aprox £25 each, is this super street fighter or just regular??



its the pre-order to super street fighter iv:arcade edition

(arcade edition has the normal+all the dlc i believe)


----------



## Tatty_One (May 31, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Bundle offer up for grabs?
> Get the Gigabyte mobo, Corsair PSU and 4GB RAM of your choice for £150 shipped...



Keep the business end of things (price's, offers or plain open advertising) in FS sub forums or PM please!  I don't wanna get all military with you guys (or some of you)


----------



## cheesy999 (May 31, 2011)

arcade edition is like normal with

4 more characters
Better balancing
better replays
all characters unlocked out the box

@tatty: who is that in the paper hat


----------



## MightyMission (May 31, 2011)

i get absolutely abused playing sf4 online,yet i do alright in normal playing...
i hate online games coz i always get hammered lol


----------



## cheesy999 (May 31, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i get absolutely abused playing sf4 online,yet i do alright in normal playing...
> i hate online games coz i always get hammered lol



problem is its the same few people over and over again


----------



## MightyMission (May 31, 2011)

yea your right,i gave up after half hour of humiliation and not even a single draw,thought i am crap at most online games so it might just be me


----------



## cheesy999 (May 31, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> yea your right,i gave up after half hour of humiliation and not even a single draw,thought i am crap at most online games so it might just be me



i meant online games in general as well, for some reason i can do the single players on the hardest difficulty and fail badly on the online


----------



## scaminatrix (May 31, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Keep the business end of things (price's, offers or plain open advertising) in FS sub forums or PM please!  I don't wanna get all military with you guys (or some of you)



Sorry, I shall revise my posting providings


----------



## MightyMission (May 31, 2011)

cheers fella i dont feel such a loser now!
i am the same though,the only game i done alright online in was when crysis 2 first came out,no one had cheats for it?so i seems to get relatively good scores,though being lazy and using an xbox 360 pad probably dont help accuracy!
i cant justify paying specifically for a gaming keyboard and mouse that probably cost the same as my whole pc.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 31, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i am the same though,the only game i done alright online in was when crysis 2 first came out,no one had cheats for it?so i seems to get relatively good scores,though being lazy and using an xbox 360 pad probably dont help accuracy!



crysis 2 demo was excellent, all the console players who hadn't played the 2 before it meant i could get 11 in a row kills just by changing to the right suit mode - only non racing multiplayer i've ever been good at


----------



## MightyMission (May 31, 2011)

haha yea that was it,i could win against console heads


----------



## Bo$$ (May 31, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i get absolutely abused playing sf4 online,yet i do alright in normal playing...
> i hate online games coz i always get hammered lol



yeah, no offence but you will get that one chinese guy who will rape like 5 people at once in some RTS games, hence why i like UK only servers where i am the best


----------



## cheesy999 (May 31, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> yeah, no offence but you will get that one chinese guy who will rape like 5 people at once in some RTS games, hence why i like UK only servers where i am the best



its always the russians when it comes to fps....... and those people with really high pitched voices in HALO (i hate the game)


----------



## MightyMission (May 31, 2011)

haha damn right!
i've not played so many games online but i did try dirt2 online before my waterpump died and i even got hammered on that!i beat out the rest of the guys but one guy had some special buggy that i hadnt seen before,it was soooooo quick!


----------



## Bo$$ (May 31, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> haha damn right!
> i've not played so many games online but i did try dirt2 online before my waterpump died and i even got hammered on that!i beat out the rest of the guys but one guy had some special buggy that i hadnt seen before,it was soooooo quick!



ive come second the first time i played, too many people playing rough, i cant imagine what f1 2010 is like online, can't wait to try it!


----------



## cheesy999 (May 31, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> ive come second the first time i played, too many people playing rough, i cant imagine what f1 2010 is like online, can't wait to try it!



i struggle to do f1 on single player, forza's great though, their so bad at multiplayer i can lap some of them

can't even imagine f1 multi-player - 52 laps no pausing...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cr9aOWbzvCo


----------



## Bo$$ (May 31, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i struggle to do f1 on single player, forza's great though, their so bad at multiplayer i can lap some of them
> 
> can't even imagine f1 multi-player - 52 laps no pausing...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cr9aOWbzvCo



i can max do 13-15 laps...
 i will try long ones in the holiday with my wheel..


----------



## cheesy999 (May 31, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> i can max do 13-15 laps...
> i will try long ones in the holiday with my wheel..



i have f1 on xbox so no wheel for me, i have a wheel but the flappy-padels are broken so no wheel for me anytime really


----------



## Bo$$ (May 31, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i have f1 on xbox so no wheel for me, i have a wheel but the flappy-padels are broken so no wheel for me anytime really



well i dont have force feedback so it is really the same for me lol, really want a G25 or something


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> well i dont have force feedback so it is really the same for me lol, really want a G25 or something



You dont need force feed back just drive


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 1, 2011)

Any of you guys (apart from Innocent) played World of Tanks?  It's free, I have been playing it all through Beta and it's now in full retail, awesome game.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 1, 2011)

nope what is it like tatty?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> You dont need force feed back just drive



you NEED force feedback!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 1, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> nope what is it like tatty?



For me with my background it's brilliant, you get to command a WW2 Tank, Tank Destroyer or Artillery (or as many as you want) from either France, Germany, USSR or America, all the tanks are completely realistic and historically accurate and the graphics are tasty, you start off of course at the bottom with light tanks and each battle you earn "XP" which accumulate to allow you to research upgraded weapons, tracks and turrets etc plus you get credits each battle that allow you to buy them once researched.  Eventually after you have gone through all upgrades you can select the next tank to research and work your way up the Tech tree to mediums, Heavy and Super heavy.  There is a "Balance" system that ensures that when you are a light tank you don't end up battling Super heavies!

It is all free and can be downloaded on their site, you can buy Gold (optional) which allows you to buy premium for periods of time that increase your xp and credits per battle to speed things up.

Here is a link to the site, you will want the European Server obviously if you choose to download, I have played nothing else for months!  it's the same people that do World of Warcraft.

www.worldoftanks.com


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 1, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> ... it's the same people that do World of Warcraft.



Wait, what?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 1, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Wait, what?



It is yes (Battlenet) are the same people, and everything about the final (retail but free) version is so much better than the Beta, you do have to have patience though if you want to get to a Tier 10 tank for free.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 1, 2011)

hMmmmmm. eat the left overs in my fridge or go out n get some kfc...??


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 1, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> For me with my background it's brilliant, you get to command a WW2 Tank, Tank Destroyer or Artillery (or as many as you want) from either France, Germany, USSR or America, all the tanks are completely realistic and historically accurate and the graphics are tasty, you start off of course at the bottom with light tanks and each battle you earn "XP" which accumulate to allow you to research upgraded weapons, tracks and turrets etc plus you get credits each battle that allow you to buy them once researched.  Eventually after you have gone through all upgrades you can select the next tank to research and work your way up the Tech tree to mediums, Heavy and Super heavy.  There is a "Balance" system that ensures that when you are a light tank you don't end up battling Super heavies!
> 
> It is all free and can be downloaded on their site, you can buy Gold (optional) which allows you to buy premium for periods of time that increase your xp and credits per battle to speed things up.
> 
> ...



why dont you send us some invites so we can get you some freebes?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 1, 2011)

Didnt know you could... thanks, let me eat me food and I will get on to it, anyone interested in trying the game (completely free) please PM me with your e mail addresses and I will set it up, rest assured once invited I will delete e mail references.

Edit: Can't find what I need to do to invite people lol!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 1, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Didnt know you could... thanks, let me eat me food and I will get on to it, anyone interested in trying the game (completely free) please PM me with your e mail addresses and I will set it up, rest assured once invited I will delete e mail references.
> 
> Edit: Can't find what I need to do to invite people lol!



im not entirely sure that you can, i just thought it might have such a system as every MMO i have played has one


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 1, 2011)

I have PM'd an admin I know in the forums, he is online now so I should get a response soon.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 1, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I have PM'd an admin I know in the forums, he is online now so I should get a response soon.



excellent


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 1, 2011)

Not possible I am afraid the tight wads, so you will just have to download it yourself, no system for me getting freebie's   It is well worth a play, especially as it's free.


----------



## KeAnS (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi there I'm new here in the club


edit:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPUAyA1l7nA


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi keans,welcome :cheers:
your youtube link don't work?


----------



## KeAnS (Jun 1, 2011)

thank you!

here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPUAyA1l7nA


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 1, 2011)

Welcome KeAnS!


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for fixing it,i never heard of wolfgang before!
where are you from fella?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 1, 2011)

Welcome mate!


----------



## KeAnS (Jun 1, 2011)

Actually Huskie is my friend of mine and he convinced me to join and registered in this forum..

Btw that band are from the philippines one of the famous rock band.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh thats great to know  we like new members to join our general banter


----------



## KeAnS (Jun 1, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Welcome mate!





Bo$$ said:


> Oh thats great to know  we like new members to join our general banter


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 2, 2011)

KieX said:


> Feeling a little generous...
> 
> 3 Spotify invites for UK TPU Clubhouse members
> 
> ...



I signed up following your invite though it still says there is a 20hour/month limit


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 2, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I signed up following your invite though it still says there is a 20hour/month limit



after 2-3 months it will go back down to 10 hours... their new T&C suck for free users


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 2, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> after 2-3 months it will go back down to 10 hours... their new T&C suck for free users



you get a 2 1/2 hour bonus every week, so you get to listen to music for the first half of monday


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you get a 2 1/2 hour bonus every week, so you get to listen to music for the first half of monday



oh ok, i noticed it recharged a bit, but i thought it depended on how much you used that time last month if you get what i mean


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 2, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> oh ok, i noticed it recharged a bit, but i thought it depended on how much you used that time last month if you get what i mean



i used all of it so...


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 2, 2011)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/logitech-x-140-speakers-8-00-reduced-from-19-99-whsmith/949909
Cheapo Logitech X140 speakers for £8 if anyones interested. Its only 2.0 though.

EDIT: Oh right i just looked up and battlenet is the service it run on, i thought you meant like Blizzard made world of tanks Tatty. Wonder if you eventually get a King Tiger?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 2, 2011)

Just got my T5900 5.1 kit setup... They are AMAZING!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 2, 2011)

EFFING ROYAL MAIL!!

This is the third time in three months I've purchased something via Recorded Delivery/Special Delivery, and the barcode-label has been peeled off and it's just been chucked through my letterbox, crashing to the floor being all broken and stuff.

I'm not doing a


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 2, 2011)

they dont even bother getting a siggy here,just leave the packages outside my door and take the stickers off themselves!
that does me a favour so i dont have to be home for the posty but if the items broken (like todays goodies)i am well and truly fecked!
my waterpump turned up today and it must have taken one helluva knock coz it rattles like a good un and i can prolly pish harder than this thing...


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 2, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Just got my T5900 5.1 kit setup... They are AMAZING!



Very nice man! Ive got Logitech x540s. I was originally looking to get some high end speakers last winter but i ended up seeing these for £40 shipped. They do a really good job of outputting stereo music to more than 2 speakers. The matrix mode and headphone jack on the control panel are a bit gimmicky i never use them.

Thing about these speakers is i can tell the difference between bitrates and the encoders like a really crap sound file its almost like listening to analogue radio. The bass is really deep i think on higher end speakers it would be clearer but its more than good for the price.

I just looked up the T5900, it has similar specs, they have a couple more watts on the satellite speakers compared to my x540s but these have pretty good dual "drivers".


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 2, 2011)

i just got these to replace my X530's Im telling you, the quality and warmth of sound on these are another level completely...
Plus i paid like £20.50 delivered for these, so they were a steal!

The bass is really clear and makes all my pendulum tracks sound AMAZING, can't wait to crank the volume up later....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> i just got these to replace my X530's Im telling you, the quality and warmth of sound on these are another level completely...
> Plus i paid like £20.50 delivered for these, so they were a steal!
> 
> The bass is really clear and makes all my pendulum tracks sound AMAZING, can't wait to crank the volume up later....



I pitty the fool who cant afford some Z5500's

(im joking obviously. but i will be upgrading to a Onkyo amp and speaker set sooner or later)


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 2, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> they dont even bother getting a siggy here,just leave the packages outside my door and take the stickers off themselves!
> that does me a favour so i dont have to be home for the posty but if the items broken (like todays goodies)i am well and truly fecked!
> my waterpump turned up today and it must have taken one helluva knock coz it rattles like a good un and i can prolly pish harder than this thing...



I hate it when they do that! I haven't got very nice neighbours in my block lol (I'm in flats)

The thing is, it's not just the barcode that's been peeled off, it's the WHOLE sticker! Someone at Royal Mail's blatantly trying to rob stuff.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 2, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I pitty the fool who cant afford some Z5500's
> 
> (im joking obviously. but i will be upgrading to a Onkyo amp and speaker set sooner or later)




Fuck them!
It is about quality man. All my friends have Z5500's and i can afford it if i really wanted them. Creative speakers have a completely different balance of sound to them, everyone likes different things, just depends what sounds good to you i guess...


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm in flats too but the neighbours own flash cars and boats in the harbour so i guess they are unlikely to have my odd stuff away,i am probably the one who brings the area down 
Do you have the same postie all the time?i would collar them if it was me,so at least they know not to try stunts!
My postie would hang on the security gates buzzer and wake my little un so i had to set him straight,and he has been alright since..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Fuck them!
> It is about quality man. All my friends have Z5500's and i can afford it if i really wanted them. Creative speakers have a completely different balance of sound to them, everyone likes different things, just depends what sounds good to you i guess...



I like the sound my 188 Watt subwoofer makes. how about you?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 2, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I like the sound my 188 Watt subwoofer makes. how about you?



Ok ok ok, you win 
i am still happy whatever you may say..

Check out the Creative Labs MegaWorks THX 5.1 550. 
It has a 150W sub and some kick ass satellites (70watts each)!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Ok ok ok, you win
> i am still happy whatever you may say..



you know i was just messing right?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 2, 2011)

So anyone getting the new game on steam "Still Life" it looks really interesting and scary.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 2, 2011)

they have some x-540's at a shop near where i live for £35


----------



## Millennium (Jun 2, 2011)

They seem to be a bargain even at the £50 i paid a few months ago for x-540s. The only gripe is for mine they replaced the power button on the remote with a mute button, you need to power off on the subwoofer/amp. But no big deal, only takes 2 seconds anyway. 

Great sound for films and more importantly games


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 2, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Do you have the same postie all the time?i would collar them if it was me,so at least they know not to try stunts!



Yea we have the same postie most of the time but I don't think it's being done by him, otherwise I guess he'd just leave it outside like has done before. Someone's gone to the trouble of peeling the whole sticker off, which just screams theif lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 2, 2011)

Heads up...... just came across these and ordered 2 kits for meself (I need 6GB) these are absolutely amazing value, 2133mhz rated at just 1.5V/1.6V (tested upto) for under 50 quid and at that voltage plenty of headroom to tighten or add speed.

http://www.microdirect.co.uk/Home/Product/50224/G-Skill-4GB-RipjawsX-DDR3-Memory-PC3-17000


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 2, 2011)

Onkyo make the best all in one speaker kits but the usual shit, they cost a lot. They are usually are like home cinema kits. Edifiers are good speakers too but are also expensive.

Logitech Z5500s are good, i thought about getting them but fuck paying well over £200 for them. They go up and down in price apparently but i haven't seen them cheap. There are Logitech Z-906 anyway (not that i would get those).

I dunno! some people are audiophiles i guess.

The x540s are better than the x530s but i dont know if they are worth upgrading to.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 2, 2011)

bloody hell i just paid more than that for ddr2 at half the speed


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 2, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> bloody hell i just paid more than that for ddr2 at half the speed



why didn't you look at scaminatrix's selection?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> bloody hell i just paid more than that for ddr2 at half the speed





Bo$$ said:


> why didn't you look at scaminatrix's selection?



If i may....


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 2, 2011)

It was a foolish move and i can only apologise!
Ok so long boring story short:
I wanted 1:1 ram/fsb at my highest stable FSB (278) and i didnt have the gold for DDR3+SLi AM3 mobo,so I looked around and came across the 1200mhz sticks and weighed up DDR2/DDR3+SLi mobo and cheaped out...

After the purchase  i done my sums and came to the conclusion that 1:1 would need over 1400 mhz keeping the IMC divider at 1066,not really possible for 24/7 use even chilling the sticks...

so £50 down the drain but it has been gnawing away at me for ages that i have been using 800 ram as 667 in order to get the 4ghz clock,i have appeased that demon and made the situation worse because that £50 would have been some shit hot ram like tatty posted!

Oops thats still a long boring story 

It's actually scam's fault!
The first day i registered here i saw his 8gb 1066 ram for sale and he said 4 of it had gone so erm yea sams fault!


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 2, 2011)

Awww... i love eBuyer. Cos it's my birthday today, they've given me a free Next Day delivery


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> It's actually scam's fault!
> The first day i registered here i saw his 8gb 1066 ram for sale and he said 4 of it had gone so erm yea sams fault!



trading between brits tends to move pretty fast in these waters.....Unless everyones already running a SB system and has no need for a old skt 775 p5Q Pro then yeah....Pretty fast id say.
In a forum full of americans we are doing quite well amongst ourselves


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Awww... i love eBuyer. Cos it's my birthday today, they've given me a free Next Day delivery



and i bet you totally wasted it didnt you?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 2, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Awww... i love eBuyer. Cos it's my birthday today, they've given me a free Next Day delivery



happy birthday, not that we had forgotten


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 2, 2011)

Happy Biffersday fella!
what have you treated yourself to?


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 2, 2011)

Ain't used it. Have no use for it, yet.

Thanks guys 

Nowt special. Was in town last Sunday, so i'm not celebrating in that way. Only 19, lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Ain't used it. Have no use for it, yet.
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> Nowt special. Was in town last Sunday, so i'm not celebrating in that way. Only 19, lol.



you should of let us know! i would have rounded up some of the london folks and come around with baseball bats and beat some bacon out of yer for your birthday


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 2, 2011)

You still have time. Bring your pansy asses up here.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> You still have time. Bring your pansy asses up here.



by the time i get to you (since it takes me 3hrs to get to leeds on the 7/8am service) it wouldnt be your birthday no more, and it would be a waste of £60-70 quid for the ticket.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, if im not worth £70, then i'll be leaving. GOOOOOOOD BYE.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Well, if im not worth £70, then i'll be leaving. GOOOOOOOD BYE.



Unless you suck a good cock, then i'l be heading straight down to leeds to my ex-gf's


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 2, 2011)

I'll leave that to the imagination. 

Anyway, it's my birthday. You should be the one doing the sucking of cocks.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 2, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> It's actually scam's fault!
> The first day i registered here i saw his 8gb 1066 ram for sale and he said 4 of it had gone so erm yea sams fault!



 blame jamesroom101 lol he had the first set!
Looks like RAM's getting cheap enough for me to look into 4x4GB for the video editing rig. Lovely stuff.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 2, 2011)

looks like i should upgrade soon!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 2, 2011)

Why is everybody upgrading? I no has money to do so


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 3, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Why is everybody upgrading? I no has money to do so



Id say something.....

but what i would say would probably just amount to this so please enjoy


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Id say something.....
> 
> but what i would say would probably just amount to this so please enjoy
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_YjhhTx9fyTM/TNedX0SRBtI/AAAAAAAAAos/_6ngfLaMnS0/s1600/75378-TrollFace.png



Nice summary you got there


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 3, 2011)

im sure if you starved yourself for a few months you'd have enough money to upgrade


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> im sure if you starved yourself for a few months you'd have enough money to upgrade



Not willing to do that!  Also, weight is a big issue for me. Probably going to upgrade into an awesome laptop when a good deal appears.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 3, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Not willing to do that!  Also, weight is a big issue for me. Probably going to upgrade into an awesome laptop when a good deal appears.



no problem. all you need is protein shakes and some roids and your good to go


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> no problem. all you need is protein shakes and some roids and your good to go



Too bad airlines don't think that way


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 3, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Too bad airlines don't think that way



How would airlines use protein shakes?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> How would airlines use protein shakes?



I think he was on about the steriods


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think he was on about the steriods


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 3, 2011)

Why would airlines use steroids? that doesn't make any sense either!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 3, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Why would airlines use steroids? that doesn't make any sense either!



His job doesnt allow him to take drugs, silly. similar to footballers and other athletes who compete.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 3, 2011)

Damn you jamesroom101!
It's my fault really,i shouldnt have hesitated:
we all know he who hesitates masturbates


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 3, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> we all know he who hesitates masturbates


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 3, 2011)

If this clubhouse was an actual thread, it would have been shut down ages ago.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 3, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> If this clubhouse was an actual thread, it would have been shut down ages ago.



Good! You guys talk so much shit it's annoying.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 3, 2011)

Holy shit, 30Ghz Intel PC 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130522320730


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 3, 2011)

Whaaaa? The Clubhouse *isn't* an actual thread? 

A while ago it was like weeks between posts in here; now if I'm away 24 hours there's like 2-3 pages of random-ness to catch up on


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 3, 2011)

Mostly just people spamming whatever is in their mind, just like this post. Its pointless to go back and read the other pages, the topics are completely unrelated.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 3, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Mostly just people spamming whatever is in their mind, just like this post. Its pointless to go back and read the other pages, the topics are completely unrelated.



Meaning everyones a troll ina "General" Clubhouse......  note to user:  Must Ban meself.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> http://static.images.memegenerator.net/Instances400/7/7888/8078332.jpg



LOL   
    




freedom you bastard


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 3, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Holy shit, 30Ghz Intel PC
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130522320730



Sick! 4GB of VRAM with a 5450! Dooooood!!! Gotta love HyperMemory 

Someone's already bought one aswell


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 3, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Sick! 4GB of VRAM with a 5450! Dooooood!!! Gotta love HyperMemory
> 
> Someone's already bought one aswell



that guy was stupid and desperate


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 3, 2011)

The phrase "more money than sense" comes to mind...

Just accidentally done this; looks funky:


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 3, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Holy shit, 30Ghz Intel PC
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130522320730



LOL!






scaminatrix said:


> The phrase "more money than sense" comes to mind...
> 
> Just accidentally done this; looks funky:



I like that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 3, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> The phrase "more money than sense" comes to mind...
> 
> Just accidentally done this; looks funky:



that tower looks like its 'accidentally' gonna fall any second... its balanced half on and half off the edge of the desk. 

someone call a fireman, we gotta rescue that kitty


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> that tower looks like its 'accidentally' gonna fall any second... its balanced half on and half off the edge of the desk.
> 
> someone call a fireman, we gotta rescue that kitty



'Tis merely an optical illusion. And very bottom heavy.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 3, 2011)

Is there really a P4 in that tower?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 3, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Holy shit, 30Ghz Intel PC
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130522320730



LMAO that made me laugh so much.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 3, 2011)

Na, when they were first made (Philips Freeline LS1xxx - I've got an LS1100 and LS1200) everyone loved them but they suffered major problems after a while because of the heat. I've replaced mine with low-power C2D's and WD Green HDD's and they're all good now. Really nice looking case, I've had them about 4 years. Still using the original monitor!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 3, 2011)

Why am i having thoughts of selling my desktop+monitor for a laptop...blast my cousin.
If i did switch to laptop i was thinking of getting this:
http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/Acer_Aspire_5750G_1053008.html


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 3, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Why am i having thoughts of selling my desktop+monitor for a laptop...blast my cousin.
> If i did switch to laptop i was thinking of getting this:
> http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/Acer_Aspire_5750G_1053008.html



I heard the GT540 graphics was pretty shit and low end


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I heard the GT540 graphics was pretty shit and low end



From what i understand people complained several months ago about the 500m series being horrible because they switch to the intel gpu automatically.
Maybe they have sorted the problem out now.
In terms of performance according to notebookcheck the GT540m got 40fps on medium on Bad company 2 which sounds quite good.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 3, 2011)

check out this awesome song, its even better then 'rock the casbah' - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1WWpKEPdT4&feature=related


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 3, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> 'Tis merely an optical illusion. And very bottom heavy.



lovely PC


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I heard the GT540 graphics was pretty shit and low end



They are fine, not awesome, but will allow you to game quite a bit.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 3, 2011)

i never had you down as a fan of 8-bit music tatty

try - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_7vUaNpy_g - its threshold - in 8-bit

although this isn't in 8-bit and is the best song of the soundtrack - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jMruFHTwrY&feature=related


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 4, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> check out this awesome song, its even better then 'rock the casbah' - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1WWpKEPdT4&feature=related



Cool, has a lot of bass though.
That Scott Pilgrim music you just posted is terrible. Id rather listen to this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLWTGcz4Oyg&feature=related

EDIT: I love the music in rock n roll racing, the snes version is the best but the megadrive sound makes my ears bleed because its done so badly. Was quiet a decent game back then too!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9lfq3KSISc


----------



## qubit (Jun 4, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Holy shit, 30Ghz Intel PC
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130522320730



Yeah, they've pulled the old trick of multiplying the clock speed by the cores.  This is fraud in my book.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 4, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> They are fine, not awesome, but will allow you to game quite a bit.



I am taking a bit of a gamble Four,i am now selling my rig+monitor+keyboard on ebay for £600 and then i am going to buy the new Dell XPS 17" notebook hopefully.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 4, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Cool, has a lot of bass though.
> That Scott Pilgrim music you just posted is terrible. Id rather listen to this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLWTGcz4Oyg&feature=related
> 
> EDIT: I love the music in rock n roll racing, the snes version is the best but the megadrive sound makes my ears bleed because its done so badly. Was quiet a decent game back then too!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9lfq3KSISc



The scott pilgrim one is awesome, although that may be influenced slightly by the fact i like the original:non 8 bit version, I do however admit it was left to the credits for a reason, and was the worst song of an otherwise fantastic soundtrack from the best movie I've ever watched, and i've watched a lot of movies. (its even better then fight club or death note(both the movies and the anime))

Who thinks i shoul get an ace ventura hair cut?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 4, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> The scott pilgrim one is awesome, although that may be influenced slightly by the fact i like the original:non 8 bit version, I do however admit it was left to the credits for a reason, and was the worst song of an otherwise fantastic soundtrack from the best movie I've ever watched, and i've watched a lot of movies. (its even better then fight club or death note(both the movies and the anime))
> 
> Who thinks i shoul get an ace ventura hair cut?



Music my friend is subjective, its all about taste. My favourite movie is Monty Pythons Holy Grail.



kurosagi01 said:


> I am taking a bit of a gamble Four,i am now selling my rig+monitor+keyboard on ebay for £600 and then i am going to buy the new Dell XPS 17" notebook hopefully.



Did someone drop you on your head as a baby? Your really downgrading there. Well actually the XPS 17 has an i3 and 550m geforce for £600 so its not really that much of a downgrade.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 4, 2011)

To anyone who has not seen scott pilgrim though, i would reccomend the blu-ray, its £10th and is one of the few movies I've watched this year that I think i'll still be watching in 20 years time, me and some freinds even made a band because of It and 2 of us had to learn the guitar from scratch (I was one of those people)


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 4, 2011)

Yay! early start today!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 4, 2011)

8 hours without a post, that's almost a record here


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 4, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Did someone drop you on your head as a baby? Your really downgrading there. Well actually the XPS 17 has an i3 and 550m geforce for £600 so its not really that much of a downgrade.



Not at all,its just i got lack of space to work with my desktop taking all the room i need switch to a laptop.
Hopefully someone buys my desktop soon because i am getting quite excited for the dell,may try my luck and config it with the GT555M instead.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 4, 2011)

But why a dell, that's almost as bad as a HP


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 4, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> But why a dell, that's almost as bad as a HP



My guess is because their currently on a sale/promotion

the most expensive and highest spec'd XPS17 is £1,302.99 but its now going for £879.00 which is quite a massive cut IMO.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 4, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> But why a dell, that's almost as bad as a HP



Well cheesy if you can find a better deal than an i3+GT550m setup from a different manufacture that cost £600 then i will consider it.  
But right now from all the laptop dealers i've looked at none of them has the specs i want apart from the Dell.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 4, 2011)

I am starting to have doubts about Dell's quality, My friends 1549 (is it?) keeps on overheating. I would go for MSI or Asus right now, maybe even Lenovo or (god forbid) Apple. But if the price is right and you are willing to take a risk, go for it. Just make sure to look around the web for manufacturing defects etc before taking a plunge.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 4, 2011)

If you got problems with laptop overheating, I recommend that you find out which part (GPU, CPU, etc.), measure the thickness of the thermal pad that's on there and get one of those copper shims that I got for FreedomEclipse.
Apparently they work quite well.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 4, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> If you got problems with laptop overheating, I recommend that you find out which part (GPU, CPU, etc.), measure the thickness of the thermal pad that's on there and get one of those copper shims that I got for FreedomEclipse.
> Apparently they work quite well.



Waiting for the shims to arrive, it should be here some time now. But this episode does not inspire confidence in Dell's engineering department, and also the way they deal with their own faults.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 4, 2011)

Riding on the open platform of my friends routemaster bus, now convinced this is the only way to travel


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 4, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I am starting to have doubts about Dell's quality, My friends 1549 (is it?) keeps on overheating. I would go for MSI or Asus right now, maybe even Lenovo or (god forbid) Apple. But if the price is right and you are willing to take a risk, go for it. Just make sure to look around the web for manufacturing defects etc before taking a plunge.



I would love to go for MSI or Asus or Lenovo but none of them offer the priceerformance ratio as well as the dell xps 17" for £600,the other option was an Acer Aspire 5750G for £529 which has an i5 and a GT540m which is an 15.6" laptop.
After that margin the best one to offer is the Dell at £600.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jun 4, 2011)

4-2 England is my guess. Can't get beat by the fookin Swiss, surely?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 4, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I would love to go for MSI or Asus or Lenovo but none of them offer the priceerformance ratio as well as the dell xps 17" for £600,the other option was an Acer Aspire 5750G for £529 which has an i5 and a GT540m which is an 15.6" laptop.
> After that margin the best one to offer is the Dell at £600.



Well, if you are taking risks might as well go Acer


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 4, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> 4-2 England is my guess. Can't get beat by the fookin Swiss, surely?



Ended up 2-2 man thats not good at all, either that or it shows the strength of the Swiss.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 4, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> *W*hy a *D*ell? *T*hat's almost as bad as *an* HP!



Fixed!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 4, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Fixed!



LOL


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 4, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> LOL
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110604/grammar-nazi-25-thumb-572xauto-227327.jpg



IC been at it again? lmao


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 4, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> IC been at it again? lmao



I do it for the betterment of mankind & to stop me from going out & breaking things.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 4, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Ended up 2-2 man thats not good at all, either that or it shows the strength of the Swiss.



Well you could say that, I think they are the only team to beat Spain in a competative match in the last 4 years, however no excuses for us, we went to them and beat them 3-1 I think it was, they come to us and as usual we start oozing that old substance.... whats it called now........ spineless!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jun 4, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Well you could say that, I think they are the only team to beat Spain in a competative match in the last 4 years, however no excuses for us, we went to them and beat them 3-1 I think it was, they come to us and as usual we start oozing that old substance.... whats it called now........ spineless!



Yes it was a bit shabby to say the least, England team just feels totally disjointed to me at the moment....no major excitement in how we play at all IMO.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 4, 2011)

We are shite plain and simple, we look flat and lack any sense of threat. But hey, we all know the UK sucks at most sports even though we always think this year could be the year.........


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 4, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> We are shite plain and simple, we look flat and lack any sense of threat. But hey, we all know the UK sucks at most sports even though we always think this year could be the year.........



What we lack in victory, we gain in false hope....


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 4, 2011)

England= If we win we know we have some chance to win the cup. 
Also if England host the world cup people will expect England to win aswell.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 4, 2011)

Seriously some people piss me off, they ask for opinions though when it doesn't sit with their view they get dicky about it, I really need to just walk away from these situations cause it riles me who some people can really be so pig ignorant to things. 

Rant over, YouTube and voddie commencing


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 4, 2011)

Damn Americans *waits for erocker to pop his head in here and nut me*


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 4, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Seriously some people piss me off, they ask for opinions though when it doesn't sit with their view they get dicky about it, I really need to just walk away from these situations cause it riles me who some people can really be so pig ignorant to things.
> 
> Rant over, YouTube and voddie commencing



I find a lot of people on a certain forum like that.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 4, 2011)

Since I've stopped helping people in the support threads (lack of time) I've seen less of it. considering my recent stress levels, I'm glad


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 4, 2011)

Haha well I didn't mention what my mini rant was about though from the responses, it's probably plain to see. I have just had to wave my white flag and leave cause there is no talking to some people and I will look like a troll for trying to get my point across.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 4, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I find a lot of people on a certain forum like that.



Name it, name it!!!!! lmao


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 5, 2011)

I will still be replying to support threads. but I can usually recognize a 'time waster' by the first post of his thread or some of his comments. so Im usually gone before they start playing up. and everyone jumps in to troll the guy for not listening to good advice when they were the ones to ask for it.

Its politics. and im getting the hang of profiling people to see if their worth my precious time


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 5, 2011)

You know what i hate? Double posting! Have some people never heard of the edit button?

England should be aiming to beat the Swiss if they want to progress as a team. They have some decent players so i see no reason they cant become a good team, its just been so long and England have a history of being bottle jobs (apart from the obvious world cup win).

EDIT: Pretty much agree with Freedom, i don't mind helping someone out but if they are not going to consider someone else views and suggestions i just leave it alone. There isn't really any way to set stubborn people straight so i don't bother anymore.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 5, 2011)

I hate double posting too.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 5, 2011)

hehehe


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 5, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> You know what i hate? Double posting! Have some people never heard of the edit button?
> 
> England should be aiming to beat the Swiss if they want to progress as a team. They have some decent players so i see no reason they cant become a good team, its just been so long and England have a history of being bottle jobs (apart from the obvious world cup win).
> 
> EDIT: Pretty much agree with Freedom, i don't mind helping someone out but if they are not going to consider someone else views and suggestions i just leave it alone. There isn't really any way to set stubborn people straight so i don't bother anymore.



The team we fielded tonight was average at best, and if we don't start bringing up from the youth academies then give it 5 years and we will be even more fucked than we are now, the english game is a joke, we have no rising stars mostly down to the fact we prefer to bring in foreign players for cash. If anything I think Kenny Dalglish is a manager to look up to and replicate, look at what he has done at liverpool since taking over, brough 4-5 youth team players up from the reserves to play in the 1st team of an top flight club who were struggling at the bottom of the league and finished in 6th spot with 20+ goals of their last 6-7 games.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 5, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> The team we fielded tonight was average at best, and if we don't start bringing up from the youth academies then give it 5 years and we will be even more fucked than we are now, the english game is a joke, we have no rising stars mostly down to the fact we prefer to bring in foreign players for cash. If anything I think Kenny Dalglish is a manager to look up to and replicate, look at what he has done at liverpool since taking over, brough 4-5 youth team players up from the reserves to play in the 1st team of an top flight club who were struggling at the bottom of the league and finished in 6th spot with 20+ goals of their last 6-7 games.



Kenny did good business getting rid of Torres bringing in an Englishman (Andy Carrol) and a world class strike partner who has some flair and speed in (Suarez). I think 'King' Kenny has done a good job because he's managed to get rid of the deflated morale in the squad that was present when Hodgson took over and has started to fix Benitez problems. He doesn't have champions league to worry about so he can push for the league. The liverpool management changed to someone who wants the club to take care of itself financially and get its own revenue instead of relying on investors heavily (im looking at you both Manchester clubs) which i think is a good idea.

I dunno what England needs but they tend to rely on Terry and Rooney to much.

That user that you had a run in with just seems to be trolling around different threads, stubborn as a mule that guy.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DikVgwsDZec&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 5, 2011)

going to watch Xmen first class in a few hours wo0t!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> going to watch Xmen first class in a few hours wo0t!



let us know if its good


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 5, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DikVgwsDZec&feature=channel_video_title



^this^


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 5, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> ^this^



glad someone liked it, its from the same guy that did the 'what is love' one

i want to get it as a MP3 but i can't see where to buy it from


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 5, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i want to get it as a MP3 but i can't see where to buy it from



Buy? I use DVDVideosoft's "Youtube to MP3 converter" to convert all of my downloaded youtube vids to MP3.
I use Orbit Downloader to snatch my vids from the tube, etc.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 5, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Buy? I use DVDVideosoft's "Youtube to MP3 converter" to convert all of my downloaded youtube vids to MP3.
> I use Orbit Downloader to snatch my vids from the tube, etc.



i prefer to stay away from stuff like that (but i've got the youtube app on my phone so i can get by without the mp3)


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 5, 2011)

or if you have firefox on your PC get the 'add-on' called 'easy youtube downloader' completely free and legal!

edit and it is VERY VERY easy to use


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 5, 2011)

It took me a long time to find the right apps that don't come with bloat/crap etc.

Orbit and DVDVideosoft are very good. Me and all of my mates and family have been using the 2 programs for years. Even complete idiots can use them and not be worried about viruses, etc. If my wife can use them, then they must be easy 

Put it this way - if you're thinking about buying a track you've heard on youtube - you are silly  complete waste of money (unless you're buying a high-quality audio version)


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 5, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> or if you have firefox on your PC get the 'add-on' called 'easy youtube downloader' completely free and legal!



i don't think downloading youtube video's and converting them to mp3's is entirely legal...

that's mainly why i don't do it


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 5, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i don't think downloading youtube video's and converting them to mp3's is entirely legal...
> 
> that's mainly why i don't do it



 Yes it's completely legal, now go forth and save yourself some dollar!!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 5, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Yes it's completely legal, now go forth and save yourself some dollar!!!



why do you think its legal, your copying a file without permision from the publisher or artist, isn't that breaking copyright law?


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 5, 2011)

Upping it to youtube in the first place is copyright breach.
If the waffle printed on records was taken to the word,then even DJ'ing is in breach too.
i was trying to get the pokemon tune off youtube the other day,when i played it back i realised the quality was nothing short of smelly rancid shite..my boy didnt mind tho


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 5, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> why do you think its legal, your copying a file without permision from the publisher or artist, isn't that breaking copyright law?



Those protected files (with copyright) are not able to be converted, but for that video can you see at the bottom there are no rights? therefore it can be downloaded as an MP3 mate 

Only time it is illegal is if it says it is owned by blah blah


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 5, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Upping it to youtube in the first place is copyright breach.
> If the waffle printed on records was taken to the word,then even DJ'ing is in breach too.
> i was trying to get the pokemon tune off youtube the other day,when i played it back i realised the quality was nothing short of smelly rancid shite..my boy didnt mind tho



i'm still not gonna bother, i don't like piracy

if i like a song i feel encouraged to buy it, when i buy it the person who made it gets royalties, thats how it works in my head

there are a lot of bits from these 8-bit songs that i think i've heard before on a game - the intro to With A Little Help From My Friends has definatly been the start to a pokemon game before (possibly silver - the old one, back before they got rubbish)


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 5, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> why do you think its legal, your copying a file without permision from the publisher or artist, isn't that breaking copyright law?



I think it's legal because you're allowed to use these programs. I'm not going to pretend I'm a pro on the law or anything but I know you don't have to worry about the internet police kicking your door in or anything for using these apps.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 5, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I'm not going to pretend I'm a pro on the law or anything but I know you don't have to worry about the internet police kicking your door in or anything for using these apps.



its not the internet police i'm worried about, its the Vegan police 

i think my previous post describes my view on it


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 5, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> its not the internet police i'm worried about, its the Vegan police
> 
> i think my previous post describes my view on it



Furry muff, I can understand wanting to support the artists; it's the decent thing to do.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 5, 2011)

guess what my google reader just pulled in


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 5, 2011)

From the age of 11 i used to spend every spare quid i had on vinyl,as time went on and i got to spend time in recording studios,i found the producers/singers and players of instruments etc are as bad as everyone else lol
Though its double standards because they will screw about how hard it is to sell records these days etc...
I prefer having hard copies so to speak but its mainly a tactile thing,and how you can mess around with the sound of a record where you really cant with mp3/flac etc


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 5, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> From the age of 11 i used to spend every spare quid i had on vinyl,as time went on and i got to spend time in recording studios,i found the producers/singers and players of instruments etc are as bad as everyone else lol



you got to spend time in recording studios? HOW DO I DO THAT!!!


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 5, 2011)

anyone can have a "studio" these days,one particular place my pal and i went to,made me wish we hadn't gone!
We were in some grimey studio in peckham and the guy who built the tracks was trying to show off for the singer who voiced them? anyway the producer had my mate up with a lockknife in an attempt to get more moneys for each cut of a dub...sticky situation!
I said about 20 pages ago,Leeds has more studios of all levels than anywhere else i been in this country,truly amazing.


----------



## KeAnS (Jun 6, 2011)

Went to Castle market in Sheffield this morning.. Lucky i've bought 19" monitor HPL194T for £8.. I was shocked of the price.. Now it's running good and no any dead pixels...


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 6, 2011)

Excellent!
i had my first go at multi monitor gaming last night,it brought my poor graphics cards to there knees but it was like being in the arcades,loving it!
That's one helluva result getting a 19" monitor for £8 :cheers:


----------



## KeAnS (Jun 6, 2011)

> Excellent!
> That's one helluva result getting a 19" monitor for £8 :cheers:



Yeah just £8 i asked 3 times for the price. I've grabbed it the i will run to my house to test it..


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 6, 2011)

haha
i dont blame you!
my old monitor is starting to ghost now and i dont really know whats wrong with it,so i should start looking around for another pair to match my lg 20" widescreen job,the picture is so much more vibrant than my acer 19" widescreen one


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 6, 2011)

I've done 3x22" 1680x1050 before. Eyefinity. Made me feel sick at first, but i got used to it. However, i just couldn't justify £75 x2 for some side views...


----------



## KeAnS (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow looks great MP have you got pictures  of those 3x22".


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 6, 2011)

KeAnS said:


> Wow looks great MP have you got the of those 3x22".





Make?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone remember the show on TV where some guy in America moved massive houses and that? He dug under the house, drilled through the foundations then lifted it onto like 36 sets of independently controlled wheels.
It's not Monster Moves (they use a different team of people each episode) - the series I'm looking for is the one where it's some geezer doing the work with his wife and son and it's the same team moving houses every episode.
Anyone remember what it was called?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 6, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Anyone remember the show on TV where some guy in America moved massive houses and that? He dug under the house, drilled through the foundations then lifted it onto like 36 sets of independently controlled wheels.
> It's not Monster Moves (they use a different team of people each episode) - the series I'm looking for is the one where it's some geezer doing the work with his wife and son and it's the same team moving houses every episode.
> Anyone remember what it was called?



Huh, I'm intrigued to watch that now.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 6, 2011)

It is a very very interesting show. There's loads of Monster Moves over youtube, but it's not the one I'm looking for. Good, nonetheless.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 6, 2011)

After 2 days of searching, I've found a photo of the guy I mean, now for some more searching!!! Google didn't play nice when I wanted to search for "house movers" etc. Finally managed to fandangle it!!

http://jeremypattersonhousemoving.com/Scrapbook.html


EDIT: Aaaand the show was called Heavy Haulers. Been gagging to get the whole series for ages.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 6, 2011)

I just miss-placed 4Gbs of Corsair Vengeance.

I remember getting them with the order from ebuyer. but after that they seemed to have disappeared into thin air. and i cant find them anywhere. so im £38 out of pocket with this system build.

I have a feeling my mum has something to do with the disappearance as she had to move all the boxes to do up the room. 

Im not fucking happy.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 6, 2011)

Nope. really cant find them. Im now making a £40 loss on this build


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 6, 2011)

History gcse tommorow 

@freedom:are you sure you havn't put the ram in a box for a different part, I've seen a few of the smaller things like ram end up in the box for the case before


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 6, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> History gcse tommorow
> 
> @freedom:are you sure you havn't put the ram in a box for a different part, I've seen a few of the smaller things like ram end up in the box for the case before



Ive checked all the boxes. not there, when i got all the main parts in, i did an inspection then put them back in the box they were delivered in. Ive looked though THAT box and all the other boxes that were in that box and its not there.

Ive asked mum but she has no idea. but knowing her she probably chucked it somewhere then dumped a ton of DIY stuff on it so i cant find it (not deliberately of course -- thats just how she is)

Ive looked in all the places where i would have put it. and its not there. and it definitely aint in my room because I never bought the box the the parts were delivered in upstairs.

I dont have a clue. but im sure my mum had something to do with it. but if she says she aint seen it then theres nothing i can do but order a new set of ram and miss the deadline for this build which i set thats already been delayed TWICE as i kept being bounced between retailers who TOOK my money then told me whatever part i ordered wasnt in stock and waited 2 days for them to refund me. and now i lose the ram.... fucking great. this build cant get anymore worse if an asteroid from freaking Jupiter decided to enter earths orbit and crash land on my house and damage nothing  inside asside from this pc that im trying to build.

I double dare bad luck to give me some more bad luck because this shit any going anywhere any time soon, so i got time to kill.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 6, 2011)

I gonna ring the local church and get the priest to come out and throw holy water over this thing because it is cursed and i havent even booted the damn thing up yet


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 6, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I gonna ring the local church and get the priest to come out and throw holy water over this thing because it is cursed and i havent even booted the damn thing up yet



Somehow all your builds seems to have lots of bad luck ... get an exorcist instead?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 6, 2011)

Im sure something will be broken and need an rma


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 6, 2011)

Either I am cursed of this bloody house is haunted


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 7, 2011)

Schiit Freedom that's savage man. RAM's almost small enough to be chucked away with the packaging too; if you did that already? I'd check the bins, buts that's just me lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2011)

nah it didnt get chucked out. I hadnt even put the ram into the build yet, I put it back in the box as soon as i finished off inspecting it when it arrived and when the PSU was deliverd earlier today so i decided to finish off the build, i couldnt find the ram anywhere


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol at me staying up late to watch Sony conference.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 7, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lol at me staying up late to watch Sony conference.



Me too, you are not alone.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 7, 2011)

I should really get some sleep but i want see the NGP and perhaps some new games.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> nah it didnt get chucked out. I hadnt even put the ram into the build yet, I put it back in the box as soon as i finished off inspecting it when it arrived and when the PSU was deliverd earlier today so i decided to finish off the build, i couldnt find the ram anywhere



Thought you said your new build was speedy? Didn't you finish it?
Anyway thats pretty shite you misplaced your ram. Id be looking everywhere for it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Thought you said your new build was speedy? Didn't you finish it?
> Anyway thats pretty shite you misplaced your ram. Id be looking everywhere for it.



I got paid to build a system for someone.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I got paid to build a system for someone.



Okay i understand now. You found that misplaced ram?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2011)

orderd new ram yesterday to replace the set that went missing. I chose to delivery in 2-3working days instead of nextday which would have cost me an additional £8.50 and what happends?? Ebuyer sent it to me via nextday day so, instead of paying £8.50 for p&p, i only payed £1.50.

awesome result. and this is not the first time theyve done this either. theres been times where i chose the free delivery (deliverd within 5 days) option and they sent it to me nextday.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 7, 2011)

So you can't find that RAM, at all?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 7, 2011)

If you find the set at least you'll end up with 8GB of RAM.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> orderd new ram yesterday to replace the set that went missing. I chose to delivery in 2-3working days instead of nextday which would have cost me an additional £8.50 and what happends?? Ebuyer sent it to me via nextday day so, instead of paying £8.50 for p&p, i only payed £1.50.
> 
> awesome result. and this is not the first time theyve done this either. theres been times where i chose the free delivery (deliverd within 5 days) option and they sent it to me nextday.



Grenadier Supplies did that to me with a load of stuff for my pellet gun last week. Upgraded to Parcelforce Express24 with no warning or extra payment. Nice eh?



InnocentCriminal said:


> If you find the set at least you'll end up with 8GB of RAM.



Nope, he'll keep it (it's for someone else's rig) or sell it to me


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone ever watched a film called "Don't Be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood"? It's a p*sstake of Menace II Society, South Central, Juice, Boyz N The Hood, etc. it was one of the first Wayan's films. I first watched it when I was about 14 and I still watch it every now and again. Man, I've still got it on VHS lol

Someone upped the whole film on yt. Very funny if you've watched all those hood films from the era. Even funny if you haven't.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> So you can't find that RAM, at all?



nope. i can remember picking it up and looking at it then putting it back in the box then it just completely poofed when it came around to finishing off the build. its a conspiracy i tell you. fucking aliens have landed looking for bin laden from their hubble telescope from space but found out he was already KIA so took my ram as a trophy



InnocentCriminal said:


> If you find the set at least you'll end up with 8GB of RAM.



I was thinking that myself. Somewhere in this house theres 4Gb DDR3 floatin about, unmolested by bare human hands



scaminatrix said:


> Nope, he'll keep it (it's for someone else's rig) or sell it to me



Nope, it WAS for someone elses rig but already have replacements in. If i find it, you can have it but im not cutting the price lower then Ebuyers as i didnt even get to use the shit. and just because i opened it to have a look doesnt make it 'open box' so no discounted goods to be found here.



scaminatrix said:


> Anyone ever watched a film called "Don't Be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood"? It's a p*sstake of Menace II Society, South Central, Juice, Boyz N The Hood, etc. it was one of the first Wayan's films. I first watched it when I was about 14 and I still watch it every now and again. Man, I've still got it on VHS lol
> Someone upped the whole film on yt. Very funny if you've watched all those hood films from the era. Even funny if you haven't.



I loved that movie. It was hilarious. especially the crack addict walking around and saying "hey man! hey man! I'll suck your dick man!" fucking genius!!

------

the missing ram really confuses me. but im sure it will turn up once the room has been refurbed. mum will start cleaning the place up and low and behold it'l turn up under a pile of rags somewhere.

if that does happen then i will make her pay me what i lost. i didnt have the luxury of having free P&P this time as i didnt order over £150 of goods so the ram cost me a bit more this time around.

she needs to understand the amount of agro i went through just to get all the parts for this build otherwise she wont learn to consult ME before moving my stuff. because my stuff is worth a lot of money. and worse now because this stuff technically isnt even my stuff - its been paid for by someone else and i am providing a service which is now operating at a £40 loss.

Its like being a Being a bus driver but picking passengers up and dropping them off in a mini coupe. You are not a bus driver unless you drive a bus. the only exception here is fraudulent use of I.D and your drivers license


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Nope, it WAS for someone elses rig but already have replacements in. If i find it, you can have it but im not cutting the price lower then Ebuyers as i didnt even get to use the shit. and just because i opened it to have a look doesnt make it 'open box' so no discounted goods to be found here.



I was generally joking, but still PM me if you find them  you never know.



FreedomEclipse said:


> I loved that movie. It was hilarious. especially the crack addict walking around and saying "hey man! hey man! I'll suck your dick man!" fucking genius!!



The amount of phrases that me and my mates have jacked from the film over the years and used daily is ridiculous. Even my text message alert is "message MESSage MESSAAAAAGE!"
Here it is, I'm gonna remake it at some point as this one I made was just a recording from the tele that I snipped together.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 7, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Any of you guys (apart from Innocent) played World of Tanks?  It's free, I have been playing it all through Beta and it's now in full retail, awesome game.



World of Warplanes has been announced!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> World of Warplanes has been announced!



even if i have to PAY a monthly sub to play. I will definitely get it. I LOVE flying classic WWII aircraft in simulators. i pwnd in a jet in BF2 and i will shure as hell pwn them in a spitfire MK.1/MK.2 in World of warplanes.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> |Even if I have to pay a monthly sub to play, I will definitely get it. I love flying classic WWII aircraft in simulators. I pwnd in a jet in BF2 and I will sure as hell pwn them in a spitfire MK.1/MK.2 in World of warplanes.



Good for you.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2011)

Im wondering it its worth getting a second Akasa Apache fan to help cool my 2500k. I love how asus have included 2 PWM fan headers on this board.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im wondering it its worth getting a second Akasa Apache fan to help cool my 2500k. I love how asus have included 2 PWM fan headers on this board.



very little benefit from running cooler tempretures on sandy-bridge so unless you want more noise at same clock speed...


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> very little benefit from running cooler tempretures on sandy-bridge so unless you want more noise at same clock speed...



If you have two you can run both at lower speeds no?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> If you have two you can run both at lower speeds no?



i'm sure the fans run on minimum most of the time anyway, sandy bridge is only 95w


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2011)

well I was using it with 1 Akasa apache before but i swapped it out for the 2 fans that came with my Frio. I currently have both of them spinning at around 1300RPM. in the push pull configuration

currently 37'c idle and it goes upto something like 70'c to 72'c when stressing. I havent logged the temps when gaming just yet.

I think i might need to add more MX-4 thermal grease on the chip


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well I was using it with 1 Akasa apache before but i swapped it out for the 2 fans that came with my Frio. I currently have both of them spinning at around 1300RPM. in the push pull configuration
> 
> currently 37'c idle and it goes upto something like 70'c to 72'c when stressing. I havent logged the temps when gaming just yet.
> 
> I think i might need to add more MX-4 thermal grease on the chip



sounds perfectly aright temp wise, to be fair with sandy bridge i'd give up on temps and just back the voltage down slightly so it would run quieter, i think i need a new keyboard as the buttons don't seem to be working well on this one, i turned it upside down and whacked it against the desk a few times but that doesn't seem to be fixing it well anymore

anyone know anything about this one, i saw it in staples and it looks really nice - http://www.logitech.com/en-gb/special-offers/blemished-box/devices/7610


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i turned it upside down and whacked it against the desk a few times but that doesn't seem to be fixing it well anymore
> 
> anyone know anything about this one, i saw it in staples and it looks really nice - http://www.logitech.com/en-gb/special-offers/blemished-box/devices/7610



If someone whacked you against a desk a few times, do you think you would work afterwards???

Seriously. I had you tagged as someone who looked after your hardware. not go caveman on it.


that keyboard looks very much like my logitech illuminated


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If someone whacked you against a desk a few times, do you think you would work afterwards???
> 
> Seriously. I had you tagged as someone who looked after your hardware. not go caveman on it.



no it gets bits of stuff jammed under the keys, it really isn't whacked against the desk that hard or the media button at the top get pressed in and cause me to launch about 100 different programs at once


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 7, 2011)

Who here uses facebook?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Who here uses facebook?



very rarely


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 7, 2011)

Made an account 2 years ago, never bothered with it. Now i'm trying to see if i can add everyone i know in a week, lol.

Does us a favour and add this account: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=524425027


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Who here uses facebook?



stopped, i9t kept asking me to name my computer and now i don't know my password


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

is this good, hould i click continue


This is probably not the site that you are looking for!
You attempted to reach en-gb.facebook.com, but instead you actually reached a server identifying itself as www.facebook.com. This may be caused by a misconfiguration on the server or by something more serious. An attacker on your network could be trying to get you to visit a fake (and potentially harmful) version of en-gb.facebook.com. You should not proceed.

@freedom: my keyboard and i have had the same arrangement for 3-4 years now


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 7, 2011)

Is that what happens when you click my link? lol


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Is that what happens when you click my link? lol



hould i click it or should i not

EDIT:try and gues which button isn't working well

Double edit:i added you


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 7, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> If you have two you can run both at lower speeds no?



I have an apache and a viper running off one of these.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CB-031-AK

Keeps the rpm very low.  I actually wish they'd spin higher sometimes.  I'm stuck at 3.6 on a C0 i7 920.  But i think my overclock is limited by the chip, not the temps.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Just out of curiosity people how much you think i should sell my rig and monitor?Look at my system specs and give me your opinion.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Just out of curiosity people how much you think i should sell my rig and monitor?Look at my system specs and give me your opinion.



If you can clock that i3 to 4ghz. you stand a better chance of getting it sold


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If you can clock that i3 to 4ghz. you stand a better chance of getting it sold



Unfortunately i can't as i don't have a good CPU cooler,but in your opinion how much i can sell it for my desktop. Don't really want sell them in separate parts.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 7, 2011)

I've got facebook but i use my mrs facebook account....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Don't really want sell them in separate parts.



then get a decent cooler -- a Gelid Tranquillo is just £25. provides excellent cooling. Ive got it cooling a build with a 2500k@4.9Ghz.

you after adding the cooler and overclocking the rig you can still get quite a bit of money back. 4Ghz is the magic number here.

dont just sell it as any sort of a rig but a budget gaming rig that performs extremely well for the money when compared to the bigger dogs such as the 2500k and 2600k. Obviously they will tear the i3 apart in almost every applications. but when it comes to gaming, clock speeds can close the gap. 

I know you dont want to throw money at it. but in this case you need to spend money to get money.

If i had to make a random guess. Id say something like £400-500.

but the problem with that is you can have an 2500k setup for £650 or less.

youd probably get better money parting it out


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Just out of curiosity people how much you think i should sell my rig and monitor?Look at my system specs and give me your opinion.



I like your monitor...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> then get a decent cooler -- a Gelid Tranquillo is just £25. provides excellent cooling. Ive got it cooling a build with a 2500k@4.9Ghz.
> 
> you after adding the cooler and overclocking the rig you can still get quite a bit of money back. 4Ghz is the magic number here.
> 
> ...



Yeah thats true,considering how much rams and HDD are now these days. Only thing make desktop expensive is mainly mobo,cpu,psu and gpu.

@cheesy if i manage to sell the desktop alone for £500 then i will consider selling the monitor for say £70??


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 8, 2011)

Selling a whole PC is hard as i thought it would be. =/


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 8, 2011)

yea its better to part it out if you want to get the highest price,bit of a gamble as one week it might only have a watcher or 10 so it goes for not much-then the following week everyone wants it!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 8, 2011)

Maybe but i somehow worked out how much i could sell my parts separately i would probably end up less as i hope.
Well i need find a box to ship these goodies..


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 8, 2011)

whatever the outcome GLWS!
i got to find a selespeed gearbox,the mrs mums 156 syncro's went in 1+3 yesterday 
nippy motor but she gonna get raped on repair prices..
Come in Sam!


----------



## lucas4 (Jun 8, 2011)

join me up !


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 8, 2011)

Bit of a funny for you all.

Had a customer today who thought the Internet was built into their Notebook. Pleb!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 8, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Bit of a funny for you all.
> 
> Had a customer today who thought the Internet was built into their Notebook. Pleb!



What? lol sounds hilarious


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 8, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> What? lol sounds hilarious



Yep! The customer was arguing that they should have (the) Internet built in and my colleague had to explain what the Internet is and how to gain access to it. This customer still didn't understand & has proceeded in making a complaint. All I can say is, _go for it!_


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 8, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Yep! The customer was arguing that they should have (the) Internet built in and my colleague had to explain what the Internet is and how to gain access to it. This customer still didn't understand & has proceeded in making a complaint. All I can say is, _go for it!_



 were you guys laughing or deadly serious?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 8, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> were you guys laughing or deadly serious?



I was laughing, my colleague had to concentrate as the customer was pretty irate.


----------



## wolf (Jun 8, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I was laughing, my colleague had to concentrate as the customer was pretty irate.



ahh the bain of working in internet support... did 18 months of that myself. doozeys like this are not at all uncommon.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 8, 2011)

wolf said:


> ahh the bain of working in internet support... did 18 months of that myself. doozeys like this are not at all uncommon.



We don't work in Internet support. I work for an IT company that supplies tech equipment to disabled students and corporations.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 8, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I was laughing, my colleague had to concentrate as the customer was pretty irate.



That is pretty rude of you. Not everyone is capable of using a computer you know


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPCXHhH4vaA

^this song has made my day! got it upmixed to 5.1 and the bass on my sub turned right up. got me out of bed and moshing in my bedroom


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 8, 2011)

Lot of stuff for sale from me people.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPCXHhH4vaA
> 
> ^this song has made my day! got it upmixed to 5.1 and the bass on my sub turned right up. got me out of bed and moshing in my bedroom



Meh, at 37 i'm too old for that young 'un tish and piffle.  It's like Iron Maiden mixed up with noodles and catnip and someone trying to sound hard 

You like metal and bass?

This is better to my old ears:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-qq8pKfAR4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llAidE9hN5M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5e6jE4Hupnc (takes a minute to start)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bfxD60rV9k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_tXNbDKnpk&feature=related (takes a minute to start, then thumping Slovenian techno)

Sorry for hijacking your mood....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> Meh, at 37 i'm too old for that young 'un tish and piffle.  It's like Iron Maiden mixed up with noodles and catnip and someone trying to sound hard
> 
> You like metal and bass?
> 
> ...



i still like my track a lot better.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> i still like my track a lot better.



lol, young 'uns

*shakes fist*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2011)

Older stuff is good. but im not at all a fan of those groups you just put up.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 8, 2011)

To be fair i don't listen to it a lot these days.

Once you hit 30 you start to get stuck in your ways mind...

Best song ever for me is Orion, Metallica (and it's not even a song technically).

And I like Justin Beiber..



Spoiler



under a fucking bus


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPCXHhH4vaA
> 
> ^this song has made my day! got it upmixed to 5.1 and the bass on my sub turned right up. got me out of bed and moshing in my bedroom



damn, i have the whole album, Listen to 'Crush' thats quite good IMO
I FUCKING LOVE PENDULUM!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 8, 2011)

Nationwide is so shit....


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 8, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Nationwide is so shit....



Chelsea is pretty good IMO but then again i want a natwest account


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> damn, i have the whole album, Listen to 'Crush' thats quite good IMO
> I FUCKING LOVE PENDULUM!



I dont have that album just yet. Just picked up this track up and i totally love it


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 8, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Chelsea is pretty good IMO but then again i want a natwest account



Freedom tried BT with his nationwide account to mine and it didn't work. ¬¬'


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2011)

It was really fucking complicated. And refused to accept his account number.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 8, 2011)

i'm very surprised by you people,:shadedshu

Not enough mettalica - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QP-SIW6iKY

no nirvana - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTWKbfoikeg

no dragonforce - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYJQ8TzI4t0

AND NO AC/DC, WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYWZZlVlFb4 - thunderstruck
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkNQjsgQNP0 - if you want blood
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16wgfp9ZPWA - cold hearted man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrGUQMxKKEY - Evil Walks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1WWpKEPdT4 - Never gonna give you up...

@freedom, makes sure you use protection with that BT, when you BT kurosagi's account you BT'ing everyone he's ever bt'd with...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 8, 2011)

Blurgh Pendulum... pfft!

Nice to see some classics being posted, however I'm surprised to see no Black Sabbath.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 8, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Blurgh Pendulum... pfft!
> 
> Nice to see some classics being posted, however I'm surprised to see no Black Sabbath.



Spent all day listening to them so i kind of forgot them

Pendulum is not very good, just my opinion ftw

was just about to type at leat my keyboards working today...

i think i might have to go proper caveman on it now...


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 8, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Freedom tried BT with his nationwide account to mine and it didn't work. ¬¬'





FreedomEclipse said:


> It was really fucking complicated. And refused to accept his account number.



Damn gawd damn gawd damn I'm closing my Barclays account and opening a Nationwide one. The wife gets a bloody good interest rate on her Nationwide account.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 8, 2011)

anyone want to help with my keyboard, it seems that the buttons still go down like they use to they just need more force for the character to actually appear on the screen


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 8, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Blurgh Pendulum... pfft!
> 
> Nice to see some classics being posted, however I'm surprised to see no Black Sabbath.



Da daa Ironman, da-da da-da da daa Ironman....

though I'm more au fait with the Faith No More version of Warpigs.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 8, 2011)

I decided to hit it against the desk (well partially, i only have about 10-15cm of cable to work with), some stuff came out of the keyboard (mainly crumbs) and the computer desk started to flex a lot (its only made of wood), and unfortunately it exactly how it was before


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I decided to hit it against the desk (well partially, i only have about 10-15cm of cable to work with), some stuff came out of the keyboard (mainly crumbs) and the computer desk started to flex a lot (its only made of wood), and unfortunately it exactly how it was before



Throw it out on the road and pay a jeep/Landrover or HGV driver £10 to drive over it,


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Throw it out on the road and pay a jeep/Landrover or HGV driver £10 to drive over it,



nah, that would damage it, i'm all for banging the crumbs out, but squashing them doesn't seam like it would do anything


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Throw it out on the road and pay a jeep/Landrover or HGV driver £10 to drive over it,



Or even better. Im going paintballing in a few weeks. send it over to me and i can mod it into some body armour



cheesy999 said:


> nah, that would damage it, i'm all for banging the crumbs out, but squashing them doesn't seam like it would do anything



Heres a pretty cool guide that teaches you how to put your keyboard safely through a dishwasher

http://www.wikihow.com/Clean-a-Keyboard-in-a-Dishwasher


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Heres a pretty cool guide that teaches you how to put your keyboard safely through a dishwasher
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Clean-a-Keyboard-in-a-Dishwasher



don't have a pare to use in the 5 days waiting for it to dry


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> don't have a pare to use in the 5 days waiting for it to dry



use a hair dryer fool!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> use a hair dryer fool!!



my mind = blown


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2011)

just make sure you give it a fair good blast with one though. you could have it cleaned, dry and put back together in less then 1hr


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 8, 2011)

I washed, dried, reassembled and tested a PSU in less than 24 hours. Use the force...

If you got a Sony Ericsson, use that as your mouse and keyboard (as long as you have a bluetooth dongle).


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey guys does anyone have the stone temple pilots band "CORE" Audio cd..


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 8, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Blurgh Pendulum... pfft!
> 
> Nice to see some classics being posted, however I'm surprised to see no Black Sabbath.



Your wish is my command. Paranoid by Black Sabbath.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZyVZFJGX5g

Your story about the customer who thought they should include the internet in their notebook was kinda reminiscent of the time i had an argument with an apple fanboy its like their trolling but not really because they are trying to be serious.

I quite like this song: Ozzy Osbourne & Motorhead & Slash - I Ain't No Nice Guy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lHqG3sj1Fw&feature=related


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 8, 2011)

I like tony iommi the lead guitarist of black sabbath.

"Tony" Iommi(born 19 February 1948, in Aston, Birmingham, England) is an English guitarist and songwriter best known as the founding member of pioneering heavy metal band Black Sabbath, and the sole constant band member through multiple personnel changes.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 8, 2011)

What is for dinner? Too lazy to cook, so dinner will be something easy I can find in my fridge, probably pies or similar.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 8, 2011)

just went to chinese buffet restaurant this afternoon.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 8, 2011)

i managed to convert a friend over to lead zeppalin today so i think i have success there

mettalica and ozzy osbourne in the same video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WVE0MAYTag


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 8, 2011)

We had Chicken Pop-Pops from Iceland. Budget KFC taste-a-like FTW 

Honestly, Iceland's got some nice food that tastes just like some of KFC's stuff.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 8, 2011)

megadeth playing paranoid live

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkJr6sbKjmE&feature=related


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 8, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> We had Chicken Pop-Pops from Iceland. Budget KFC taste-a-like FTW
> 
> Honestly, Iceland's got some nice food that tastes just like some of KFC's stuff.



or you could say KFC has shitty Iceland tasting food? My local KFC is fucking terrible but the one up town isn't as bad which i find strange. Mc Donalds i find keep the same level of blandness across the board.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> What is for dinner? Too lazy to cook, so dinner will be something easy I can find in my fridge, probably pies or similar.



Pies?? you look like you could use a good meal!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Pies?? you look like you could use a good meal!



I was only following your advice! Some pages back you recommended me take protein shakes and cheap food so I can afford a new rig ...


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 8, 2011)

get some fucking chicken from tesco or where you please, Douse in Piri-piri marinade for a couple hours shove it all in the oven or barbeque.... bang job done + was fricking cheap!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I was only following your advice! Some pages back you recommended me take protein shakes and cheap food so I can afford a new rig ...



Go check out supermarkets like Aldi or Lidl. they might sell a lot of imported food. but the plus side the stuff is VERY cheap and you could pick up some stuff that would keep you fed for £20 a week


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Go check out supermarkets like Aldi or Lidl. they might sell a lot of imported food. but the plus side the stuff is VERY cheap and you could pick up some stuff that would keep you fed for £20 a week



I am feeding my self £20 a week off Sainsburys, the closest (big) supermarket around my area. Well, closer to £25 a week because I want strawberries and other expensive (but not filling) foods 

Food is no problem, rent however ... 

Going to cook proper tommorow, no excuses!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Your story about the customer who thought they should include the internet in their notebook was kinda reminiscent of the time i had an argument with an apple fanboy its like their trolling but not really because they are trying to be serious.



as black and white as saying your shit smells like ass.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I am feeding my self £20 a week off Sainsburys, the closest (big) supermarket around my area. Well, closer to £25 a week because I want strawberries and other expensive (but not filling) foods
> 
> Food is no problem, rent however ...
> 
> Going to cook proper tommorow, no excuses!



you know theres a lot of guys out there who wouldnt mind some backdoor action with an oriental guy. 

if you run short on cash, theres always that option. dont forget to use vasaline


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you know theres a lot of guys out there who wouldnt mind some backdoor action with an oriental guy.
> 
> if you run short on cash, theres always that option. dont forget to use vasaline



that's dangerously close to getting sigged


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you know theres a lot of guys out there who wouldnt mind some backdoor action with an oriental guy.
> 
> if you run short on cash, theres always that option. dont forget to use vasaline



No thx. I prefer to go without a powerful computer if the other option is to drop my pants.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 8, 2011)

One of my favorite cartoon character when i was childhood..


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 8, 2011)

> dont forget to use vasaline


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I am feeding my self £20 a week off Sainsburys, the closest (big) supermarket around my area. Well, closer to £25 a week because I want strawberries and other expensive (but not filling) foods
> 
> Food is no problem, rent however ...
> 
> Going to cook proper tommorow, no excuses!



How do you manage that at Sainsburys? There is within 15mins car journey of my house sometimes quicker, a Sainsburys, Tesco, Marks and Spencer, 2 Morrisons within 5 mins of each other, Lidl, Farmfoods, Asda so it seems like im fucking spoilt for choice


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> No thx. I prefer to go without a powerful computer if the other option is to drop my pants.



for rent i mean, not for the super computer 

Back when i was raking it 1.5k a month i had a uni chick come upto me and asked me if i would pay £3000 to go towards her tuition fees and rent for a few nights of pleasure.

she was a friend of mine though, and im not that kind of guy to take advantage of someone. (but my god she had a hot body lol) I said id loan her £1000 if she could find some other people to chip in. but i dont think she made it so she eventually was forced to drop out. 

maybe i should have just given her the cash and boned her a few times


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 8, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> How do you manage that at Sainsburys? There is within 15mins car journey of my house sometimes quicker, a Sainsburys, Tesco, Marks and Spencer, 2 Morrisons within 5 mins of each other, Lidl, Farmfoods, Asda so it seems like im fucking spoilt for choice



How? Idk really, now that I think about it. Ever since I saw the recommendation for about 60g of meat recommended intake I seem to keep myself eating at most 150g of meat a meal, and I live off lots of Chicken kievs (4 kievs for £3, they recently increased the price ). About a fruit a day (1 orange, apple, or eqv, never banana), and also lots of pasta and sammich. Pasta and minced beef is damn cheap, filling and light (walking 20+ mins from shop with crappy plastic bags sucks).



FreedomEclipse said:


> maybe i should have just given her the cash and boned her a few times



You should have given her the cash and boned her a few times, its win-win, not taking advantage. She needs the education, you can do with more ... entertainment in your life.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> How do you manage that at Sainsburys? There is within 15mins car journey of my house sometimes quicker, a Sainsburys, Tesco, Marks and Spencer, 2 Morrisons within 5 mins of each other, Lidl, Farmfoods, Asda so it seems like im fucking spoilt for choice



15mins away??? get on your bike son!!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 15mins away??? get on your bike son!!



Its silly to carry a weeks' worth of food in your bike. Unless you are willing to make multiple trips to shop every week, I think a car is more sensible.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Its silly to carry a weeks' worth of food in your bike. Unless you are willing to make multiple trips to shop every week, I think a car is more sensible.



Ever heard of a rucksack and side panners? I could probably carry a distributed load of 30-40kg on my bike with me on it


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ever heard of a rucksack and side panners? I could probably carry a distributed load of 30-40kg on my bike with me on it



Ah side panners, I completely forgotten about those . I can usually fit only £10 worth of food into my rucksack, and that is clearly not enough. Great to cycle now that the weather is nice and sunnny (except the past few days), you will still want a car in winter. Or get them to deliver food to your place. I can do that with housemates, £5 over 5 people becomes £1 and saves the trouble from needing to shop.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2011)

well, the standard rucksack i use for cycling is 35ltrs. big enough for more then 7 bottles of powerade (tried and tested) or to put it into clearer context - 6 2liter bottles of coke in 2 rows, but that sort of weight is a serious back breaker. so i could pretty much scoot down to sainsburys which is less then a 15min cycle from here and pick up what ever i need so long as the boxes and outer packaging isnt big or obtrusive.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well, the standard rucksack i use for cycling is 35ltrs. big enough for more then 7 bottles of powerade (tried and tested) or to put it into clearer context - 6 2liter bottles of coke in 2 rows, but that sort of weight is a serious back breaker. so i could pretty much scoot down to sainsburys which is less then a 15min cycle from here and pick up what ever i need so long as the boxes and outer packaging isnt big or obtrusive.



Your rucksack is big. I jelly.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Your rucksack is big. I jelly.



all the better to kidnap you with my dear!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> that's dangerously close to getting sigged



go on bro -- you know you want to


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> go on bro -- you know you want to



think i'm gonna go with the second line just to avoid mod troubles


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> think i'm gonna go with the second line just to avoid mod troubles



Hyperlink it to his post in this thread, so if people are curious they can enjoy the laugh....


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 8, 2011)

how about now?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> how about now?



should get us some more traffic.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 8, 2011)

Copy and paste the contents of this box into your "Edit Signature" window. Done!


```
if you run short on cash, theres always that option. dont forget to use vasaline - [quote="FreedomEclipse, post: 2307408"]FreedomEclipse[/quote]
```


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 8, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Copy and paste the contents of this box into your "Edit Signature" window. Done!



i think people are a lot more likely to click my link (it has slightly nsfw written after it)


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 15mins away??? get on your bike son!!



Sorry mum but i probably would get battered to fuck if i cycled home with tons of shopping for i do live in Glasgow  A 15 minute car journey isn't exactly the same in cycling terms its not the much longer a few mins max but alas i have no bike.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2011)

Everyday meal should be chicken breast,vegi and brown rice lol.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 9, 2011)

Chicken? I dont mind chicken but Jesus Christ is it bland, those corn fed chickens that are yellowish are nice but even then...

Is it just me or do a lot of Asians (middle eastern/far eastern) and Black dudes eat a lot of chicken? Is it a culture thing or is it just really popular and im missing the point?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't know, but chicken is a very versatile meat. You can cook it in any way you can think of, and as long as done well it will taste good. Probably culture thing too.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah thats true.
Well my uncle bought a 1TB HDD to install onto his ps3 and guess what it doesn't fit.
He tried installing it into his laptop doesn't fit either. Can you believe the extra thickness makes all the difference. The thickness comes after 500gb hdd.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 9, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Yeah thats true.
> Well my uncle bought a 1TB HDD to install onto his ps3 and guess what it doesn't fit.
> He tried installing it into his laptop doesn't fit either. Can you believe the extra thickness makes all the difference. The thickness comes after 500gb hdd.



Research is key.

:/


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well it can probably go into a PS3 but you will have to take the ps3 apart,i don't understand how it can't install it into laptop.
Refunding the 1TB now.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2011)

A bit of confusion this morning....

I received another set of DDR3 from Ebuyer -- im guessing this was the replacement i ordered for the set that supposedly went missing. which means the set that went missing wasnt in the house to begin with so i was on a wild goose chase looking for ram that never existed.

I musta been smoking something when the initial delivery came in because i clearly remember seeing ram.

Unfortunately the my Frio blocks the first ram slot on the mobo so i cant run 8gb.

but if i was the take the front fan off and leave the fan at the end on then i can fit the extra ram.
if not i will be trying to sell the ram on here or try get a refund from ebuyer as i havent opened the box yet


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 9, 2011)

When i saw your FS:

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAA

Then i read the description.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 9, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Chicken? I dont mind chicken but Jesus Christ is it bland, those corn fed chickens that are yellowish are nice but even then...
> Is it just me or do a lot of Asians (middle eastern/far eastern) and Black dudes eat a lot of chicken? Is it a culture thing or is it just really popular and im missing the point?



I eat TONS of chicken. Chicken and rice with sweetcorn, chicken and reggae reggae sauce, chicken and effing anything!!!



MoonPig said:


> When i saw your FS:
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAA
> Then i read the description.



Damn, i didn't know Freedom had an FS thread; got like a hundred e-mail notifications to read through! I always do PM first...

Navigating to the thread now...


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 9, 2011)

Levi has done really well with his reggae reggae brand,you can even get his take on lilt and bluecurrant drinks...
he should still make reggae tho,matic 16 used to rock a dancehall any time it was spun.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 9, 2011)

He's doing drinks too? Good to hear he's doing something legal


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 9, 2011)

Freedom; MightyMission, I've posted in both your threads


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 9, 2011)

lol
cheers sam,i am on a dozy day...teething baby=no sleep :/
oh about the DDR2 if its still about,i am waiting on the funds to be reimbursed but if you get a potential sale beforehand no worries,i will hunt out a ddr3 mobo,im sure it will work out cheaper than keep upgrading obsolete stuff.

I love chicken done in the george formby...butterflied with some garlic+herb butter or salsa,pretty much anything works with chicken


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 9, 2011)

Yea DDR3 mobo would be your best bet, then 4GB of 1600MHz RAM (about £40). So less than £100 would you give you a nice performance increase.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> lol
> cheers sam,i am on a dozy day...teething baby=no sleep :/
> oh about the DDR2 if its still about,i am waiting on the funds to be reimbursed but if you get a potential sale beforehand no worries,i will hunt out a ddr3 mobo,im sure it will work out cheaper than keep upgrading obsolete stuff.
> 
> I love chicken done in the george formby...butterflied with some garlic+herb butter or salsa,pretty much anything works with chicken



I have DDR3 for £40


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 9, 2011)

I was so disapointed with the ram i got,spent hours running loads of maxxmems/aida/memtest at various settings,and still didnt break 10gb/s!
big waste of time and headache pills.
I cast aspersions on your parentage,Ripjaws!!
May you be cursed with the breath of 10,000 camels!

Rant over :blush:

Freedom: PM incoming.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 9, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> I was so disapointed with the ram i got,spent hours running loads of maxxmems/aida/memtest at various settings,and still didnt break 10gb/s!



Hmmm... we spoke about his before didn't we... after someone else's problems last night, I pulled up your mobo manual. What slots have you got your RAM in?


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 9, 2011)

I dont know if we talked about it mate,
i have tried single channel in slot 1/2/3/4 and dual in the first and second two or spaced with 1 and 2 gaps in between,nothing helps,i gave the cpu-nb 1.5v just to be sure it wasnt that letting me down,nothing works at all.
I don't give up easy but there is absolutely nothing i have left that i can do to get this ram stable at 800 or 1066 much less 1200!

I got the mobo manual next to me and it doesnt have a QVL section like most do..the rams EPP does nothing worth doing either,most times it wouldnt even POST much less boot to windows.

I am going to get shares in glaxo welcome as they have become a firm favourite since putting that ram in...


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 9, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> I am going to get shares in glaxo welcome as they have become a firm favourite since putting that ram in...



Wonder why GSK of all the companies?


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 9, 2011)

first one that came to mind i guess...
i worked in there for a bit,just weather sealing.
I understand they arent the most reputable of companies.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 9, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> first one that came to mind i guess...
> i worked in there for a bit,just weather sealing.
> I understand they arent the most reputable of companies.



I don't really care about reputation and stuff like that, in fact I hold shares in BP and Imperial Tobacco (yes Freedom, I have money parked everywhere, but I can't spend them because the rent is too damn high ). I just want to see your thought process. But GSK was a company I seriously considered getting, but ultimately didn't buy it because I ran out of money I can use to invest. Its a big and safe company which pays good dividends. Since that you are still relatively young I think you should go for more risks rather than hold "grandad" shares.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 9, 2011)

Crematoriums. May be sick to say, but they are a good investment. They have a disposable outgoing (their "output" is nothing), unlike a graveyard that will run out of space... 



MightyMission said:


> I dont know if we talked about it mate,
> i have tried single channel in slot 1/2/3/4 and dual in the first and second two or spaced with 1 and 2 gaps in between,nothing helps,i gave the cpu-nb 1.5v just to be sure it wasnt that letting me down,nothing works at all.
> I don't give up easy but there is absolutely nothing i have left that i can do to get this ram stable at 800 or 1066 much less 1200!



Bloody hell I'll believe that you've tried everything lol after last night's fiasco, I thought I'd just check. Some people make you think noobs are everywhere


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 9, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Crematoriums. May be sick to say, but they are a good investment. They have a disposable outgoing (their "output" is nothing), unlike a graveyard that will run out of space...



Invest in that company. Give Freedom a gun (or ten). Enjoy profits. I like your style!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 9, 2011)

GSK can suck my fuckin' balls! Bunch of wankers!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I don't really care about reputation and stuff like that, in fact I hold shares in BP and Imperial Tobacco (yes Freedom, I have money parked everywhere, but I can't spend them because the rent is too damn high ). I just want to see your thought process. But GSK was a company I seriously considered getting, but ultimately didn't buy it because I ran out of money I can use to invest. Its a big and safe company which pays good dividends. Since that you are still relatively young I think you should go for more risks rather than hold "grandad" shares.



Hey, I wasnt going to say anything!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2011)

Someone loan me £50k so i can buy this amazing,sexy my dream car Toyota supra Top secret tuned and pay insurance and petrol.
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../page/1/radius/1500/postcode/nn38lb?logcode=p


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 9, 2011)

bloody hell sam,that guy makes me look knowledgable!
poor fucker,ram is the worst for random BSOD's.

I tried everything i could think of,even freezing the ram and the only things i can think of is that this ram is specfically for intel mobo's that support 1200 fsb ?!?
orrr
The IMC on my computer supports ddr3@1200 but not ddr2@1200 overclocked?
The same IMC that i can get to bench@4ghz cpu-nb...
Neither are really tenable but the long and she short of it is that in CPU-Z this ram states that it is pc2-6400.
I am not a ram guru but i make up for lack of knowledge with stubborn persistence


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 9, 2011)

CAUTION:
Got another 2 dodgy parcels through guys. Be careful...
These parcels have both been ordered via Recorded Delivery. You can see where someone's peeled the orange stickers off, leaving it looking like just another letter. Checking the tracking/reference number proves that it wasn't the postman, as he would have scanned it before removing the sticker and posting it.
This is no doubt an attempt at stealing parcels. Some kind of scam where stickers are removed, so they stop getting scanned, then someone "retreives" the parcel/s later.
These 2 have turned up within the last week, and this isn't the first time it's happened.

Just a warning - if you buy anything, get it Recorded Delivery.
http://img.techpowerup.org/110609/DSC00145.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/110609/DSC00146.jpg


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 9, 2011)

oo thats a bit nawty!
i remeber your last post about the stickers being taken off.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn sam =/ this is why i don't really trust royal mail sometimes they are real dicks.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 9, 2011)

Yup. It's bloody happened again. It even happened with some RAM and a CPU that I bought from ab_manu123 through Special Delivery! I made sure I was adamant about it being sent RMSD because I know Royal Mail's going a bit dodgy...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2011)

I would take royal mail to court for screwing with their customers.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 9, 2011)

*edited*


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 9, 2011)

If that was me sam i would claim aswell,it might actually perk up royal mail to get there isht together,that is a gtx 580 your mailing me isnt it 
how could you prove it tho kuro?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah i know its hard to prove evidence of something like this but i'm sure there is always a possibility of showing evidence.

Well anyways... anyone watching the tennis game?


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 9, 2011)

ahh no i was watching a youtube tutorial on fixing an lcd screen,seems too good to junk


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 9, 2011)

I wouldn't bother. There's no way of them finding out who it is without an extensive investigation. I used to work at DHL and they got wise to someone robbing stuff from there so they secretly set up cameras. Within 5 minutes of being on shift after the cams were put up, everyone knew about it so they didn't bother robbing. There's no way of proving it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2011)

I found a good deal on a IIyama 22" 1920x1080 with hdmi/dvi/vga and build in speakers for £70 i would so take it if i have funds. =/

Well anyone else apart from me is sport fan,i just find it amusing Usain Bolt wants play for Man united after retiring from his 100-200m sprint.
And Arsene Wenger is really pissing me off he needs stop signing youths,yeah i know getting youths is great as they can develop but Arsenal needs some oldies to provide motivation and experience.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 9, 2011)

thats not a bad price at all!
my mate gave me a dodgy LG flatron L204WT that does 1680x1050,all it needed was come caps replacing YAY!
i tried to give it back to him after explaining it only needed £1.84 in caps but he got himself a dell u20 something,beautiful but now he needs better gpu's lol,he maxed everything in metro and f1 and now his gtx280 isnt quite up to it!
i got a viewsonic 20" here that needs similar treatment,though changing the caps didnt sort this one out..


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2011)

Maybe theirs something else wrong other than the caps??
Lol a nice upgrade from a GTX280 i would say perhaps a GTX 560ti or GTX570 for definite lol.
From AMD has to be a 6870,6950 etc.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 9, 2011)

Chicken sandwhiches 2 days in a row, what more could I want?


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 9, 2011)

I recommended him a 3gb gtx 580,because of the resolutions he would be using,and i probably should have recommended the AMD alternative too but i see so many people have driver issues with AMD gpu's that i didnt want to send my mate up shit street!

And yes you are probably right about other problems on the viewsonic,right now i cant find a multimeter to check any further,nor the interest to proceed on a monitor that is probably only 15-20 on ebay!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2011)

LOL cheesy easy on the MaccyD and Mighty i would save your wallet and get an LED monitor or something.
Also for once i pre-order something in my whole life,got Zone of the Enders HD Collection for PS3 on pre-order as its 24.85 on zavvi.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 9, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> LOL cheesy easy on the MaccyD



MaccyD!, who do you think i am?, i like my food with flavour, first day was southern fried chicken and today was roast chicken and stuffing




kurosagi01 said:


> Also for once i pre-order something in my whole life,got Zone of the Enders HD Collection for PS3 on pre-order as its 24.85 on zavvi.



sounds like the Japanese verion of east enders


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol no Zone of the Enders is in its own class.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRM0-smbVOg


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 9, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lol no Zone of the Enders is in its own class.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRM0-smbVOg



i didn't know you were a ps3 owner

i will lap you in GT5


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2011)

Unfortunately i don't have GT5 yet as i would love to get it but i would want play it with a Logitech Driving force GT or something. I love playing it at my uncle place since his got GT5 and the driving force GT. So addictive.
And yeah i am a PS3 owner lol my psn is on my sig if you haven't noticed it for awhile.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 9, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Unfortunately i don't have GT5 yet as i would love to get it but i would want play it with a Logitech Driving force GT or something



i agree with you, ps3 controller is terrible, i absolutely own on forza on xbox but for my tats the ps3 feedback with the normal dualhock controller just isn't good enough, i can never get the right balance of over-stear and understear and i can't gauge my speed well enough, luckily ps3 supports wheel so i may be getting one soon.

EDIT:s button still in't working properly


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 9, 2011)

i found the collection you were talking about, by accident, think i might get it as well


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2011)

Haha if you like mecha action then i would recommend it,also have you tried tuning the cars in GT5?? It makes the races lot better.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 9, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Haha if you like mecha action then i would recommend it,also have you tried tuning the cars in GT5?? It makes the races lot better.



yeah, only the cheap upgrade are actually worth it though - my Favourite car http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercedes-Benz_SLS_AMG

EDIT:My favourite car in GT5, my real one is the Mercedes CLK DTM AMG (my Favourite car that is)


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 9, 2011)

be on in 1/4 of an hour, game needs to update

******* internet

EDIT: sorry for abnormally high number of double posts


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2011)

My dream car goes something like this:


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 9, 2011)

Mine would be a Black nissan gtr 2011 spec with chrome red wheels, had a picture but can't find it

Some facts about a GT-R

Newton's Third Law is wrong: Although it states that for each action, there is an equal and opposite reaction, there is no force equal to a GT-R.

Chuck Norris and Mr T. got into a GT-R and drove to a bar. The bar instantly exploded as that much AWESOME can't be contained in one place.

A tsunami that hit the Oregon Coast reportedly caused by an earthquake in Japan was actually the result of early engine dyno runs by the GT-R.

If you tattoo GT-R on your chest you will instantly become a superhero with the ability to take down Batman, Superman, Spiderman and the Hulk all together in a cage fight.

Order a Big Mac at the drive thru of a Burger King in a GT-R and they'll get you one. For free!

Scientists have estimated that the energy given off during the Big Bang is roughly equal to the GT-R idling at rest.

In honor of GT-R, all McDonald's in Japan have an even larger size than the super-size. When ordering, just ask to be GT-R-sized.

Han Solo thought the Millennium Falcon was fast until he drove the GT-R.

The grass is always greener on the other side, unless a GT-R has driven by. In that case the grass is now scorched earth.

When taking the SAT, write "GT-R" for every answer. You will get a perfect score.

If you Google search "GT-R getting its ass kicked" you will generate zero results. It just doesn't happen.

Driving a GT-R Walter Rohrl completed TWO full laps of the Nurburgring in 7.48. He can no longer bring himself to drive a Porsche and will demo the GT-R's air conditioning at Nissan press launches.

http://uk.jalopnik.com/5494734/why-chuck-norris-drives-a-nissan-gt+r - OH, and CHUCK NORRIS DRIVES A GT-R


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 9, 2011)

i would go for either the lancia delta evo 3 orr having my old s/c 306 back.
RIP jonah!

Cheesy you nicked that stuff off another site!
i googled GT-R getting its ass kicked lol
not saying your wrong,i mean they are consistently the fastest around the 'ring,
but isnt it mainly down to the onboard computers correcting your input?
this made me laugh hard tho:The GT-R can touch MC Hammer. In fact the GT-R ran his ass over.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 9, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i would go for either the lancia delta evo 3 orr having my old s/c 306 back.
> RIP jonah!
> 
> Cheesy you nicked that stuff off another site!
> ...



yeah i just found that webpage and its the best webpage i've seen this week, which beats the old champion which was' spontaneo, the dog that doesn't give a ****' (NSFW)


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 9, 2011)

thats some funny stuff!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 9, 2011)

I NEED A PS3!!!
 anyone want to trade for a NTSC J xbox with some games??????????????????


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> I NEED A PS3!!!
> anyone want to trade for a NTSC J xbox with some james



Lol theirs lots of Ps3's on ebay for decent price.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 9, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lol theirs lots of Ps3's on ebay for decent price.



i bought mine in the local sainsburies for £200 (160gb slim) a few weeks ago


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 9, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lol theirs lots of Ps3's on ebay for decent price.



But they aren't willing to trade 

£200 is not decent man... i was thinking like £90 - Value of xbox 360


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 9, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> But they aren't willing to trade
> 
> £200 is not decent man... i was thinking like £90 - Value of xbox 360



i don't think anyone's gonna do that trade, i've gotta say, my ps3 was worth it though, i never knew how awesome blu-rays were before i could play them/

seriously though, unless you like the idea of your console being keyboard and mouse compatible, having a full internet browser, being able to watch iplayer/itv player, not having to pay a yearly subscription, having DTS master HD, having a blu-ray player, being silent, being compatible with unofficial accessories (my Bluetooth headsets the one of a razer v3 from 2003/4), having good graphics, and just generally kicking ass.

you can stick with an xbox, i know because i have both (and kinect it not worth the money, i've only got one game that uses it and thats the one it came with)

EDIT:It does more, it will act as a print server, a media server, has a photo gallery, will rip and play back songs in much higher bitrates and formats then xbox and has a streaming music service

Double Edit:not that i'm trying to recruit new members to the ps3 side...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn Katy fuckin B?????????? she is hot as fuck, I have only just came across her (I wish) but damn, that is like my ideal woman in every single way 

Sorry random rant finished lol 


What woman makes you feel like that?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2011)

Full stop.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 9, 2011)

Back on thread! Finally had a "proper" meal :3 Chicken with rice, and followed with strawberries in ice cream :3


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-KwbILgig7...AA0s/_ylBEcp4WFU/s1600/Leah+Dizon+%281%29.jpg
> Full stop.



I hate to spoil the mood. but Tattys gonna ninja edit when he sees your post. (Rules are rules ya know)


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I hate to spoil the mood. but Tattys gonna ninja edit when he sees your post. (Rules are rules ya know)



I can't see how that post goes against any rules, other than "out of topic", but this clubhouse is full of that anyway.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I hate to spoil the mood. but Tattys gonna ninja edit when he sees your post. (Rules are rules ya know)



Lol have you seen the types of conversations going on i'm sure you have since you do it too. haha


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 9, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lol have you seen the types of conversations going on i'm sure you have since you do it too. haha



It's UK TPU clubhouse, we talk about tea, alcohol, food and bitches in here...... nothing off topic there afaik


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 9, 2011)

natalie imbruglia.still.
or megan fox if she hid her gimped hand.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 10, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> natalie imbruglia.still.
> or megan fox if she hid her gimped hand.



LOL that made me laugh,to be perfectly honest i don't find her all super attractive but she has such a huge fame just from Transformers and well i wouldn't want have a HJ or something from a hand that her fingers are toe thumb or something.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 10, 2011)

Didnt we have a massive troll session in this thread with pictures of hot chicks? I know that they eventually stopped that after it got to far.
IMO try keep the place on topic, i know i talk a lot of shite myself so its hard when you guys talk about what you had for dinner.

EDIT: Its a UK Clubhouse for UK users to converse about UK things, its also a tech forum had anyone forgotten.

CHEESY You like Blu Ray, what you got so far? Ive seen The Road on Blu ray, LOTR Collection was good in HD and so was Band of Brothers. Life is good because its newer than like Planet Earth which was filmed in non HD, ive got Planet Earth on HD DVD its slightly better than the Blu Ray in colour but hardly noticeable but the audio is better on Blu Ray and its noticeable I think because the xbox 360 cant do uncompressed sound or something like that.

A lot of Blu Ray just look sharper to me i was expecting more detail.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 10, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> EDIT: Its a UK Clubhouse for UK users to converse about UK things, its also a tech forum had anyone forgotten.



True and true, however theer is no post count in the club forums and we are unique in the UK clubhouse in the fact we can discuss pretty much anything and tbh it isn't really off topic...... 

Besides Katy B is a hot piece of *UK* ass nuff said


----------



## gumpty (Jun 10, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> True and true, however theer is no post count in the club forums and we are unique in the UK clubhouse in the fact we can discuss pretty much anything and tbh it isn't really off topic......
> 
> Besides Katy B is a hot piece of *UK* ass nuff said



I tried to do a search for a hot *Kiwi* bird but couldn't find any. So I'll have to make do with just a regular Kiwi Bird.






Beautiful, isn't she.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 10, 2011)

Damn it's like the gay clubhouse in here sometimes, mention women and everyone gets all "lets stay on topic" though it's cool to talk about last nights dinner or taking a trip to sainsbusys to get some beer or cars, or sports or anything but women  and y'all know am just playing


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 10, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Damn it's like the gay clubhouse in here sometimes, mention women and everyone gets all "lets stay on topic" though it's cool to talk about last nights dinner or taking a trip to sainsbusys to get some beer or cars, or sports or anything but women  and y'all know am just playing



My dinner was nice last night, went to sainsburys for some supplies. I like cars, sports.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 10, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> My dinner was nice last night, went to sainsburys for some supplies. I like cars, sports.



I drove home after work, got some wine and then had pizza for dinner yummy, consumed my wine whilst reading up on the latest football transfer news and looked at some hot chicka's <<< I am not taking the piss either lmao that is how my night went lol 

i know I need to get out....


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 10, 2011)

I joined the gym last week (Need to put a little weight on / look good for the summer. 70KG atm) and i've been eating properly for the last month.

Had a grilled pork chop with parma ham on top and some nice side salad 

Only had like 5 pints in the last few weeks  lol. Thats good for me...


----------



## gumpty (Jun 10, 2011)

> "lets stay on topic"



Wait, what? There is meant to be a topic in this thread?


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 10, 2011)

Along as it relates, even vaguely, to the UK - then we're gooooooooooood


----------



## gumpty (Jun 10, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I joined the gym last week (Need to put a little weight on / look good for the summer. 70KG atm) and i've been eating properly for the last month.
> 
> Had a grilled pork chop with parma ham on top and some nice side salad
> 
> Only had like 5 pints in the last few weeks  lol. Thats good for me...



I joined the gym weeks ago but only got around to start going properly this week. Have cycled to work each day too.

I'm the opposite. I need to lose a bit of fat off my guts. I weighed 113.5kg this morning.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 10, 2011)

70KG and 5' 9" ... NEED MEAT, lol. Nah, i'm not thin thin. But i want more on me, and not just in a 'eat pizza every day' way.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 10, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I joined the gym last week (Need to put a little weight on / look good for the summer. 70KG atm) and i've been eating properly for the last month.
> 
> Had a grilled pork chop with parma ham on top and some nice side salad
> 
> Only had like 5 pints in the last few weeks  lol. Thats good for me...



I got seriously drunk last night, not a great idea on a school night, had 2 bottles of wine and it went down a treat


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 10, 2011)

I weigh 87kg and i'm 5"10 lol.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 10, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I weigh 87kg and i'm 5"10 lol.



Im having Déjà vu on this one.



gumpty said:


> Wait, what? There is meant to be a topic in this thread?



Apparently not as i got shot down in inglorious flames.
Seems the topic of ones dinner is a highly revered topic on conversation in the UK Clubhouse, as is food in general.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 10, 2011)

ok guys got a tangent for you,if interested...
so i got my grubby mitts on a new chiller (tech forum tenuous link) and the chiller only cools down to -6c,i reckon it can go lower still,but i think the issue is a component cutting the compressor out at a preset temp.
Soo
after a bit of mooching around i noticed this
http://img.techpowerup.org/110610/untitled.jpg
cunningly concealed behind a sheath...
it would follow that this works as a temp cutout,but what value should i put in its place?
the chiller still freezes antfrieeze  but I WANT MOOARRR!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 10, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Im having Déjà vu on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't mean to shoot you down, my post was in jest


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 10, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Didn't mean to shoot you down, my post was in jest



I just find this sort of chatter more suited to the General Nonsense sister forum where its catered for. The babe pictures im sure they stopped allowing them on the old GN. I think i can vaguely remember there was a hot babe thread on the old GN, probably is one on the GN forums.

I think Tatty is the only mod who occasionally stops by. We kind of just do whatever we like in this thread lmao.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 10, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> ok guys got a tangent for you,if interested...
> so i got my grubby mitts on a new chiller (tech forum tenuous link) and the chiller only cools down to -6c,i reckon it can go lower still,but i think the issue is a component cutting the compressor out at a preset temp.
> Soo
> after a bit of mooching around i noticed this
> ...



Is that just a resistor? Im not familiar with chillers, lol must be cold if it can freeze antifreeze.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 10, 2011)

mm i think its a thermistor,but yea it gets bloody cold 
i think if the flow was better then it wouldnt be able to freeze.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 10, 2011)

very confusing as i found thermistors that go from -55c to 125+c but you need to know what kind of resistor it is PTC/NTC and the resistance value of the thermistor


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 10, 2011)

your right!
if i could find my multimeter i would go over the pcb and see whats what..im just being lazy


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 10, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> your right!
> if i could find my multimeter i would go over the pcb and see whats what..im just being lazy



their only about £5 from maplins.

Speaking of which...i should get myself one. they come in handy


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 10, 2011)

That reminds me i need to learn to solder again  last time i tried it i done a 50/60hz mod to my Sega Saturn (pal) and it was a really dodgy job and it needs re soldering since its broken off.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 10, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> That reminds me i need to learn to solder again  last time i tried it i done a 50/60hz mod to my Sega Saturn (pal) and it was a really dodgy job and it needs re soldering since its broken off.



just do what i do and put so much solder on it you  can't tell what your soldering (Solder - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solder#Lead_solder if you want to know what it is)




kurosagi01 said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-KwbILgig7...AA0s/_ylBEcp4WFU/s1600/Leah+Dizon+%281%29.jpg
> Full stop.



who?, what?, when?, why?

seriously?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> who?, what?, when?, why?
> 
> seriously?



dont worry. Kuro could never pull a chick that hot


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 10, 2011)

i am so putting this in the science section - http://gizmodo.com/5810080/cows-in-china-are-now-producing-human-breast-milk-for-your-dairy-needs


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 10, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I weigh 87kg and i'm 5"10 lol.



Damn.... I'm almost 51, 5'10" and 76Kg


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 10, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Damn.... I'm almost 51, 5'10" and 76Kg



reverse the digits in the age and the weight and you get my stat points (i'm going to pretend i'm a trading card)


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> their only about £5 from maplins.
> 
> Speaking of which...i should get myself one. they come in handy



MAPLIN?! BLASPHEMY! 
in other news, cheese on toast with crushed up beef monster munch sprinkled on top is great


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 10, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> MAPLIN?! BLASPHEMY!
> in other news, cheese on toast with crushed up beef monster munch sprinkled on top is great



replace the monster munch with pepperoni...


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 10, 2011)

orr mattesons smoked sausage nom nom nom!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 10, 2011)

i've jut had one of my moments of stupidity, took a cup out of the cupboard wanting Dr pepper, walked over to another cupboard, filled it up with kellogs and stood their for about 30 seconds , before realising what i'd done


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 10, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> orr mattesons smoked sausage nom nom nom!



:dribble: that sh*t is the sh*t!!! lovely with guess what? Reggae Reggae Sauce 



cheesy999 said:


> i've jut had one of my moments of stupidity, took a cup out of the cupboard wanting Dr pepper, walked over to another cupboard, filled it up with kellogs and stood their for about 30 seconds , before realising what i'd done



A couple of weeks ago I filled my cup up to the brim with sugar - in a haze thinking it was the sugar pot. I had just washed my cup up, so it was still wet :shadedshu
Oh, more recently, we couldn't find the butter for like 2 hours. Turned out I put it in the microwave after doing the kids lunch. F*ck knows what goes on in my head sometimes lol

Can you tell it's dinner time? Every bloody evening we have this conversation about food!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 10, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> :dribble: that sh*t is the sh*t!!! lovely with guess what? Reggae Reggae Sauce
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we had the weight /height conversation last month to


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 10, 2011)

that S button is getting worse even though i'm not doing anything, considering its the cheapo one that comes with a pre-built i think TPU May have caused it to die an accelerated death (too much typing)

Beware of gamestation offers


> 50% extra cash value when you trade in is based on the previous cash prices being 33% less than the standard trade in price. Offer applies to PS3, Xbox 360, Nintendo DS and Nintendo Wii format games only. Gamestation stores will beat any trade in price offered to the general public by a local competitor by .



this small print means the 50% extra on trade ins is bassed on a price reduced by 33%, since the 33% reduction will devalue the price increase by 1/3 - 50 x 0.66 = 33% so they are not advertising a special offer, but a return to normal prices, anyone want to get trading standards in on in this one

For the TL/DR crowd, thanks to small print the 50% bonus is actually not a bonus but them using clever maths to advertise their normal price

100 x 0.66 x 1.5 = 99 (thanks to rounding)

gamestations 50% more trade in special offer is actually 1% less thanks to small print


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 10, 2011)

lol,i sense a pattern there sam!
i had chish and fips for din dins tonight,i dont even like fish but this chippy purveys the very holy grail of junk like food products!
it must be dumb day today!
so i notice the coffee pot is running low,i go to put the rest of the jar into it,tap it all out the bottom etc,then i notice that i tipped the jar into my cup,all of it..just washed the cup aswell so it was all stuck to the sides..


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> this small print means the 50% extra on trade ins is bassed on a price reduced by 33%, since the 33% reduction will devalue the price increase by 1/3 - 50 x 0.66 = 33% so they are not advertising a special offer, but a return to normal prices, anyone want to get trading standards in on in this one
> 
> For the TL/DR crowd, thanks to small print the 50% bonus is actually not a bonus but them using clever maths to advertise their normal price
> 
> 100 x 0.66 x 1.5 = 99 (thanks to rounding)



A lot of companies do it. Mostly seen in DFS adverts etc. It's just a readjustment to standard prices. Deceitful, but they'll get away with it.



MightyMission said:


> lol,i sense a pattern there sam!
> i had chish and fips for din dins tonight,i dont even like fish but this chippy purveys the very holy grail of junk like food products!
> it must be dumb day today!
> so i notice the coffee pot is running low,i go to put the rest of the jar into it,tap it all out the bottom etc,then i notice that i tipped the jar into my cup,all of it..just washed the cup aswell so it was all stuck to the sides..



Yup. A load of men acting divvy? Must be a fool moon...  *hopes there's no undercover women in the Clubhouse*


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 10, 2011)

Man I am starving, just ordered an american spicey hot pizza and an mixed kebab with salad and chilli/mayo om nom nom 

Drinking vodka and sugar free redbull though, does that count??


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 10, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Man I am starving, just ordered an american spicey hot pizza and an mixed kebab with salad and chilli/mayo om nom nom



i hope that's not all for yourself, sounds like a heart attack on a motorbike


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i hope that's not all for yourself, sounds like a heart attack on a motorbike



It's okay, he's having sugar-free Red Bull with all that food - must be on a diet


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 10, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> It's okay, he's having sugar-free Red Bull with all that food - must be on a diet



sugar free red bull, sounds contradictory, can anyone recommend a sub £20 keyboard that will last a while and preferably have some sort of back lighting?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i hope that's not all for yourself, sounds like a heart attack on a motorbike





scaminatrix said:


> It's okay, he's having sugar-free Red Bull with all that food - must be on a diet



lmao nah I wont be eating all that at all, it's only a small pizza so will probably have half of each and yea it is like a heart attack to-go but it's Friday I been eating healthy all week and I cbf to cook lol 

On a side note, will be 





> FINALLY


 updating the MKMods tribute build thread on tomorrow night guys, also bidding on an 8800gt Alpha Dog edition on ebay to throw in it, courtesy of a donation from Sasqui


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 10, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> On a side note, will be  updating the MKMods tribute build thread on tomorrow night guys, also bidding on an 8800gt Alpha Dog edition on ebay to throw in it, courtesy of a donation from Sasqui



i was starting to wonder if that would ever get finished, its like freedom's builds, if it can go wrong, it will


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i was starting to wonder if that would ever get finished, its like freedom's builds, if it can go wrong, it will



Yea it's a shame cause there was so much traction initially and it kind of grinded to a halt, but I will be proceeding full steam ahead tomorrow and updating with lots of pics


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 10, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Yea it's a shame cause there was so much traction initially and it kind of grinded to a halt, but I will be proceeding full steam ahead tomorrow and updating with lots of pics



VI-DE-OH!!! VI-DE-OH!!! Vi-DE-OH!!!


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 10, 2011)

lol cheesy nice one with the kellogs


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 10, 2011)

anyone know the key combo to change tabs in chrome as my mouse is out of battery

EDIT: Don't bother, i found the charger


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 10, 2011)

btw this cheese on toast that i speak of must be half an inch of grated cathedral city.. at least.
if you wish to add some sort of sausage i would recommend chorizo, for it is tastier than pepperoni


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 10, 2011)

As a topping,per chance would you favour cracked black pepper or woosta sauce?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 10, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> As a topping,per chance would you favour cracked black pepper or woosta sauce?



no but german black pepper salami sounds good

which one of these should i go for
http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/-/3292/2559/-/16164050/Logitech-Comfort-450-Keyboard/Product.html
http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/-/3292/2559/-/1135270/Microsoft-Comfort-Curve-Keyboard-2000/Product.html - this one seams good to me as Microsoft products have always been incredibley reliable

anything else for under £20 (i don't like compact ones though - if i had a lack of space i'd use a laptop)


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> no but german black pepper salami sounds good
> 
> which one of these should i go for
> http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/-/3292/2559/-/16164050/Logitech-Comfort-450-Keyboard/Product.html
> ...



MS mice and KB's are generally really good quality, that is a great price also, meh tempted to swap out my Razer Lycosa for one of those, though would miss backlight illumination


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 10, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> MS mice and KB's are generally really good quality, that is a great price also, meh tempted to swap out my Razer Lycosa for one of those, though would miss backlight illumination



il'll give you £20 for it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reTx5sqvVJ4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7MK5Esy-L0


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 10, 2011)

i've never tried this but i think a little bit of bbq sauce would be quite nice with cheese on toast?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 10, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> i've never tried this but i think a little bit of bbq sauce would be quite nice with cheese on toast?



Brown would be nicer


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i was starting to wonder if that would ever get finished, its like freedom's builds, if it can go wrong, it will



hey, anymore crap talk like that and my builds wont be the only things going wrong *starts polishing my knuckle dusters*


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> hey, anymore crap talk like th
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Knowing you the knuckle dusters will have a broken heatsink, and using them will cause a small squirrel to explode in a violent but thoroughly hilarious explosion.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Knowing you the knuckle dusters will have a broken heatsink, and using them will cause a small squirrel to explode in a violent but thoroughly hilarious explosion.



A lot of things can go wrong in life...but not this lol, you're lucky though. I know someone who has a samurai sword and not just one thats 'for display purposes' if you catch my drift. I can break a jaw or a few ribs but least i dont cut you up into dog treats and mail you back to the wife a peice at a time.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> A lot of things can go wrong in life...but not this lol, you're lucky though. I know someone who has a samurai sword and not just one thats 'for display purposes' if you catch my drift. I can break a jaw or a few ribs but least i dont cut you up into dog treats and mail you back to the wife a peice at a time.



to be fair i doubt he's going to slice anyone up for questioning the reliability of someone's rig

my pc didn't even start properly today, took me over 5 mins to get it to past post


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> to be fair i doubt he's going to slice anyone up for questioning the reliability of someone's rig



you dont know tottenham my friend


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you dont know tottenham my friend



i don't, and not knowing can only bring me happiness


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i don't, and not knowing can only bring me happiness



it sure can if you wish to keep your body intact. Local coucil re-houses Ex-cons right around the corner from me


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> it sure can if you wish to keep your body intact. Local coucil re-houses Ex-cons right around the corner from me



i just plan to not go there , i wonder how they'd react to someone like me in Tottenham (someone who doesn't care what people think about them)

i heard people use the Buses in Tottenham


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 11, 2011)

night buses might be of concern but daytime buses are nothing to be weary of.I prefer to walk if i can't get a lift or drive myself.

I used to keep mad hours working in a duplate cutting studio in tottenham and i see a crackhead looking dude get had up and messed up pretty bad outside the gates one night but other than that i didn't see anything that you wouldn't normally expect fram di man dem blad.

I lived in deptford for years and my place was right around the corner from the old lions grounds,you knew when millwall had lost because the next day the place always resembled beirut!

If you can carry yourself in your own town then you would be fine anywhere,the wrong attitude perpetuates the wrong response from the people you meet you know?

wossup with your rig cheesy?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> wossup with your rig cheesy?



if you unplug it from the mains it won't turn back on properly, just starts up with all the fans spinning for 2-3 seconds and then shuts down again, it will work if you just keep pressing the button

maybe you don't know what i act like, when i say i don't care i really don't care (think of the most uncool person you know, then get rid off that thought, because i'm simply no where near that cool)

i do have some serious skill when i need to use it though


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 11, 2011)

run a memtest mate,10-1 one of your sticks is misbehaving.
recent overclock?
i inadvertantly put an ECC memory stick in one of my rigs thinking i was upgrading an extra 2gb,
i tried to apply my normal overclock and it done exactly the same,lights,fans for a couple of secs,
then off,the cycle repeated until it defaulted to last known good settings.
In bios does your motherboards battery read +3v?
Do you have a usb memory stick and the ability to boot from usb with your motherboard?

I am built like i favour a stretched matchstick and dont get troubled in darker parts of town,so i doubt you would get grief!
you made me think of napoleon dynamite lol
I actually have a passport picture with me busting the 70s pornstar look


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> I am built like i favour a stretched matchstick and dont get troubled in darker parts of town,so i doubt you would get grief!
> you made me think of napoleon dynamite lol
> I actually have a passport picture with me busting the 70s pornstar look



i've managed to get a sort of reputation for not caring about anything

sports is a good example, played cricket yesterday, spent most of the game standing around until someone realised the team captain (ME) was just walking backwards in the queue, i then decided to bat 5 times in a row, needless to say we won, i'm supposed to be sports captain but i've never organised a match in my life (i get other people to do it)

walking is also another example, i was walking backwards because i was talking to someone a few weeks ago, walked over a leg height brick wall, across a car park, then out into a road straight in front of a car

i haven't cut my hair in ages, it comes down to my nose and is often found to be squashed down in parts due to headphones

Come to think about it my computer problems started to happen around the same time i lowered my ram to CAS 5


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 11, 2011)

up the cas or volts orrr lower the divider = problem solved!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

why would it only affect the ram when the powers been turned off though?

its been like this for a few weeks now but i just haven't been bothered to fix it


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i've managed to get a sort of reputation for not caring about anything



I like this for some reason lol


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I like this for some reason lol



feel free to join in if you want, work on a system where i don't promise much but i will always do exactly what i say (this is dangerous, when you work on a system where you normally do what you'll say you'll do regardless of how much sense it makes you'll have to watch what you say)

EDIT: Just found an original Xbox controller/Hammer/Pickaxe (whatever name you give to it)


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 11, 2011)

Cheesy i dont know why it does that and i bet if you reboot it will turn on fine with cas5,i would be interested to see if you can run dirt2 or 3 without it BSOD though.
My pc wouldnt cold boot when overclocked and i narrowed it down to ram,anything over 450(900mhz) or under 5-5-5-15 2t (generic 800 mhz ram)and it would do the on/off cycle,i lower the divider or the fsb one notch and presto!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Cheesy i dont know why it does that and i bet if you reboot it will turn on fine with cas5,i would be interested to see if you can run dirt2 or 3 without it BSOD though.



yeah i can run dirt 2

i normally run it on max settings for everything and it doesn't even cause the cooling fans to rev up that much so its not really that demanding


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> if you unplug it from the mains it won't turn back on properly, just starts up with all the fans spinning for 2-3 seconds and then shuts down again, it will work if you just keep pressing the button



Easy. CMOS battery's dead. How did y'all miss that one?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Easy. CMOS battery's dead.



boards only a few months old, i'll look at the bios when i've finished listening to mettalica

anyone know a media player that
A)Will automaticly remove duplicates
B)Will play AAC/MP4
C)(Optional) will work with that thing on the playstation that lets you play the songs on the pc's around your house (so far i've only seen window media player do that)


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> boards only a few months old, i'll look at the bios when i've finished listening to mettalica
> 
> anyone know a media player that
> A)Will automaticly remove duplicates
> ...



A blown capacitor or a fuber psu? Also check out PS3 Media Server.

Metallica PFFFT...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe3qdcQtqIA


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> A blown capacitor or a fuber psu? Also check out PS3 Media Server.



don't think its the PSU, its a 600w OCZ i bought of a TPU member a few months ago, even if it had aged its still got about the twice the peak load of my rig (if it matters an unlocked x2 is sopposed to use up to 125w where my boards only rated for 95w)

i've checked the voltages in the bios, only ones i get are

VCORE:1.352
3.3v :3.312
5v:5.088
12v:12.1xx (can't really remember)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i haven't cut my hair in ages, it comes down to my nose and is often found to be squashed down in parts due to headphones



you f**king emo!!!  (I havent cut mine for 4 years)


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you f**king emo!!!



i know this filipino guy who knows karate...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i know this filipino guy who knows karate...



thats good, because i know a guy that knows Karate (brown stripe II - almost as good as black) and Wing Chung (private tution but for 1year twice a week - ungraded)

and his name, is FE.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thats good, because i know a guy that knows Karate (brown stripe II - almost as good as black) and Wing Chung (private tution but for 1year twice a week - ungraded)
> 
> and his name, is FE.



i know a guy who can swim the malteser channel using only one leg, beat that


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i know a guy who can swim the malteser channel using only one leg, beat that



I know a guy that can drive with no hands!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I know a guy that can drive with no hands!!



so do i, but i think your lying


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> so do i, but i think your lying



you aint seen me drive!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you aint seen me drive!



he swims with one leg cause he only has one leg


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> he swims with one leg cause he only has one leg



I do it -- because i can 

now where was this Filipino you promised me?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> now where was this Filipino you promised me?



probably playing Gran Turismo (he got internet last week)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> probably playing Gran Turismo (he got internet last week)



Bring him down to Tot'nam!!

remember - no guns, no knives, and no jackets strapped with C4


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Bring him down to Tot'nam!!



do you know how much it would cost?, i mean for the price of a train ticket to London on southeastern you could probably fly to america (literally, its like £80)


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> do you know how much it would cost?, i mean for the price of a train ticket to London on southeastern you could probably fly to america (literally, its like £80)



get your dude who swims the channel with one leg to give him a free ride -- Im near the river Lea so im sure he can find a way up here


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> get your dude who swims the channel with one leg to give him a free ride -- Im near the river Lea so im sure he can find a way up here



i don't think that'll end well

anyway i'm not sending my friend to a near certain death, i've been to london, i know what its like (sort of)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i don't think that'll end well
> 
> anyway i'm not sending my friend to a near certain death, i've been to london, i know what its like (sort of)



you said he knows karate man! I thought he was the son of chuck norris!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you said he knows karate man! I thought he was the son of chuck norris!



no, by that i mean he did karate for a bit a long time ago, and the Son of Chuck norris is a Nissan GT-R anyway

I fail to see where this is helping my PC problem but to be fair this is much more important then that anyway


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 11, 2011)

so you were threatening me with someone whose semi-trained in martial arts 

you are awesome!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> so you were threatening me with someone whose semi-trained in martial arts
> 
> you are awesome!



unfortunately i don't think i have reached the level of 'freedom'  required to be truly awesome (that level is eclipse)


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 11, 2011)

In bios does your motherboards battery read +3v?

Easy. CMOS battery's dead. How did y'all miss that one? 

oh come now sam! you need goggles mistah!

cheesy the voltages you posted arent the battery's voltage,but the psu's voltages sir

oops i am about an hour or two too late lol
I WILL complete farcry 2 before the 3rd installment comes out!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 11, 2011)

Dont bother with Far Cry 2. I dont think i need to explain why.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> cheesy the voltages you posted arent the battery's voltage,but the psu's voltages sir



yeah i know, and they look all right so i doubt its the psu

I didn't complete the first level of far cry 2, it was boring


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Brown would be nicer


i was thinking a bit of HP instead of bbq sauce aswell.... 
i shall have to try later and report my findings to you guys


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow! Just noticed watercooled's been banned. I bet he tried to make a duplicate account here at TPU.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 11, 2011)

I've got to Kieran,its boring and i am only at 8% but i MUST!i got to 50 odd percent before but i keep getting sidetracked on silly missions,i got nothing else i want to play right now...
I doubt its the battery anyway or it would start and say something like cmos checksum error default settings loaded,f1 to continue ..


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Wow! Just noticed watercooled's been banned. I bet he tried to make a duplicate account here at TPU.



how do you know he hasn't succeded? he could still be here, as another person


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 11, 2011)

This could be a stig scenario,of course except no one wants to be watercooled!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> This could be a stig scenario,of course except no one wants to be watercooled!



well its none of us, we existed pre-water-cooled days, it has to be someone reletivly new...


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2011)

in the summer i like to be watercooled... lol


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 11, 2011)

haha
i like to be beer cooled in the summer ^_^


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2011)

beer is sticky  wouldn't mind some water laced with ethanol though haha


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 11, 2011)

i got plenty of that in my cool box,it tastes facking vile!
i had an airlock in my waterpump so i sucked on the return pipe and swallowed a mouthfull of it...
kinda sweet taste but definitely not something to wash down a nice dinner with!
maybe it would help make the my boys cooking attempts taste better


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2011)

lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 11, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> beer is sticky  wouldn't mind some water laced with ethanol though haha



I prefer mooning at people while rubbing warm peanut butter slowly over my naked body


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I prefer mooning at people while rubbing warm peanut butter slowly over my naked body



what?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

guys, it looks like the government is abandoning us http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leicestershire-13713798 and is unprepared for a zombie attack


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2011)

LOL cheesy i saw that the other day and couldn't help but laugh


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 11, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> LOL cheesy i saw that the other day and couldn't help but laugh



Oh noes -- we must gear up and make haste to Leicester to save all the pussy (Female) uni students from being turned into zombies!! think off all the vaginities that will be lost!!


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2011)

it'll be me that takes the virginities... won't be zombies


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Oh noes -- we must gear up and make haste to Leicester to save all the pussy (Female) uni students from being turned into zombies!! think off all the vaginities that will be lost!!



what are you going to do? 'moon at people while rubbing warm peanut butter slowly over your naked body' cause i don't think its a good idea to makes yourself taste nice in event of a zombie apocalypse

i think i might sig that?




FreedomEclipse said:


> I prefer mooning at people while rubbing warm peanut butter slowly over my naked body


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2011)

what if they're all alergic to peanuts?

SIG IT CHEESY!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> what if they're all alergic to peanuts?



well its not as if they can die is it?

i'm just gonna read the guidelines


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2011)

if it's a virus... then technically they'll all still be alive... so if they react to freedom's peanutty arse, they'll die


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> if it's a virus... then technically they'll all still be alive... so if they react to freedom's peanutty arse, they'll die



You may have a signature that contains whatever is on your mind. However, we must ask that you keep profanity, vulgarity, insensitivity, and flaming out of your signatures and avatars. Any signatures that bother us will be changed at super-moderator/administrator discretion. No sexually oriented avatars or signatures are allowed.

i can't sig freedom's, quote, i might be able to sig yours, i'm not sure where they land, do you think i should ask permission cause i can't risk an infraction


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2011)

lol go for it, i won't be offended


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> lol go for it, i won't be offended



its erocker i'm worried about


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2011)

i'm sure he wouldn't mind either... considering the sig would be at my expense


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> i'm sure he wouldn't mind either... considering the sig would be at my expense



i'd put freedoms in but i think it violates the sexual parts, can tatty shine any light on these

How do i hyper-link these?


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2011)

hmm... perhaps... you must consult tatty


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> hmm... perhaps... you must consult tatty



he hasn't been on here since 12:57 (or 3 minutes to 1 as we call it in England)


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2011)

3 minutes to one you say? i would say 1! for i prefer rounding to being that specific with the time


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 11, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> it'll be me that takes the virginities... won't be zombies



No, i meant that you cant take them if they become zombies. unless you are a necrophiliac in hiding?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> 3 minutes to one you say? i would say 1! for i prefer rounding to being that specific with the time



i myself would just call it 'a while ago'


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 11, 2011)

Woah! speccy you were right lol 

Now about zombies, what is the closest thing to a weapon you have right next to you?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 11, 2011)

Just pulled the trigger on a 30GB vertex and 1TB samsung F1


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Woah! speccy you were right lol
> 
> Now about zombies, what is the closest thing to a weapon you have right next to you?



Right next to me? a sub-woofer, and this thing that fires a little plastic aeroplane across the room

Within reasonable reach? The original xbox controller/Hammer/Pickaxe mentioned earlier + Cutlery (the kitchens about 6' away)


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 11, 2011)

i have a 6' pair of scissors and a screwdriver


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2011)

a hammer


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 11, 2011)

Finally SSD's are becoming within reach for normal people!
i saw a vertex 2e 60gb for £70 the other day,not sure if they are the good ones but thats not a bad price!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Finally SSD's are becoming within reach for normal people!
> i saw a vertex 2e 60gb for £70 the other day,not sure if they are the good ones but thats not a bad price!



do you know whats cheaper then £70?, 2 samsung f3's


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2011)

want to know what else is cheaper than £70? 
a bottle of ribena


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> want to know what else is cheaper than £70?
> a bottle of ribena



and a pizza


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 11, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a 30GB vertex and 1TB samsung F1



all you need is a Z68 chipset to make use of Intel S.R.T.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> all you need is a Z68 chipset to make use of Intel S.R.T.



yeah, gonna use it as a boot drive and the HDD to replace the 500gb in the second PC which is giving me SMART warnings


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I know a guy that can drive with no hands!!





FreedomEclipse said:


> you aint seen me drive!



i just found a video of you driving freedom, watch it from 30 seconds onwards > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjLVPT9CWJI&feature=player_detailpage#t=31s


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 11, 2011)

Salmon, egg tarts and pudding :3 Life cannot get better than this.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 12, 2011)

I dont like salmon. sounds too much like Zalman


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 12, 2011)

Dont know if i should just order the keyboard i want from OCUK or wait for it to be in stock on Kustom PCs.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=KB-004-ZW
http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_3016.html

I emailed the guys at Kustom PC and they said it would be in stock this month but ive already waited just over a month before that. Even if they charge me shipping it will be still a few quid cheaper not by much though.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 12, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Dont know if i should just order the keyboard i want from OCUK or wait for it to be in stock on Kustom PCs.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=KB-004-ZW
> http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_3016.html
> ...



£100!!!, why do you need to spend that much on a keyboard?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 12, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> £100!!!, why do you need to spend that much on a keyboard?



because its a pro gaming keyboard :3


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 12, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Dont know if i should just order the keyboard i want from OCUK or wait for it to be in stock on Kustom PCs.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=KB-004-ZW
> http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_3016.html
> ...



No need to rush your purchase, Get it form Kustompcs. Plus you get time to think whether the purchase is worth it or not, given that there are quite a few mechanical keyboards which is cheaper than that one. Still a very good keyboard though.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 12, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> because its a pro gaming keyboard :3



what keyboard are you using at the moment?

how will a gaming keyboard help?, its a keyboard, you press the button down and stuff happens (except the s button, that is questionable)


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 12, 2011)

Fuck off (FreedomEclipse)

In answer to Cheesy's question, it's because its a mechanical keyboard that is why it is so expensive. You clearly have no elegance when it comes to computers. Mechanical keyswitches are infinitely better than standard membrane keyboards; i sold my old Logitech G15 which was supposed to be a great keyboard according to general opinion, i didn't think it was that great. The G15 felt mushy to press. Mechanical switches feel different to press than a membrane or scissor switch key, there are various types of mechanical keys.

Your question was like asking why do people spend x amount on sound systems or headphones?

I could save £30 but i wanted Cherry MX Browns for the tactile feedback, the MX Blues are not ideal for gaming and the MX Blacks are fatiguing for typing.

Here's a Filco Board with MX Blues as you can see my neighbours would destroy me if i used those.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FGdUTYP2kc&feature=related

EDIT: Thanks for answering my question Fourstaff. As i mentioned above i wanted Cherry MX Brown switches, i could get for example a Razor Blackwidow or TT Esports but those dont have MX Browns.

Ill clarify, the Zowie Celeritas is marketed as gaming keyboard right but it has Fn function keys, the similar Filco Majestouch is just a plain keyboard and costs the same price. I didnt choose the Zowie because its a "pro gaming" keyboard rather because its got better features for similar MX Brown keyboards available to me. Thing is these Mechanical Boards are rare and hard to find and most come with ANSI layout instead of British standard.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 12, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Thing is these Mechanical Boards are rare and hard to find and most come with ANSI layout instead of British standard.



My sister uses a UK keyboard but with ANSI layout instead. No big deal if you don't need visual conformation whenever you type. I am going to migrate to a mechanical keyboard once my G11 dies :3


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 12, 2011)

The key layout on ANSI layout is different and the return key is a different size.
Not the best of pictures to describe it but all i can find quickly.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_and_American_keyboards

Asia uses BIGASS return keys.
http://deskthority.net/viewtopic.php?t=387&p=11566

EDIT: If someone can use a ANSI keyboard layout that's cool, although i cant and find it hard to go back from one layout to another.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 12, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> what keyboard are you using at the moment?
> 
> how will a gaming keyboard help?, its a keyboard, you press the button down and stuff happens (except the s button, that is questionable)



Logitech Illuminated 

the keys have less travel so I dont need much effort to type. and my movements in game are generally a little faster when it comes to gaming as the keys sit so low.

£60 it cost me. its not a gaming keyboard but it lights up in the dark and thats the only time when i sit down for a good game


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 12, 2011)

I've just come from a keyboard that's got a half size backspace button (and worn off keys with a busted space bar lol) and that was bloody annoying!

View attachment 42011


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 12, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Fuck off (FreedomEclipse)



I wasnt tryin to take a dig at chu


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 12, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I've just come from a keyboard that's got a half size backspace button (and worn off keys with a busted space bar lol) and that was bloody annoying!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42011&d=1304599895



is that a vhs player underneath??


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 12, 2011)

Na it's my Technics amp. I do have a VHS player a couple of feet to the right though. Well, it's my other half, she's a hoarder!!
I bloody hate hoarders, and I bloody hate Technics


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 12, 2011)

my keyboard is fixed now as someone took it apart and put it back together again

The emachines keyboard lives!!!

Their getting rid of keyboards on macbooks http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BnLbv6QYcA&feature=feedrec_grec_index


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 12, 2011)

Anyone know how to get thermal paste out of cpu sockets?and off the pins too 
My trusty tescos keyboard cost an enormous £6 and its lasted years 
I had a little technics setup for the spare room that was probably the only technics sound i ever liked..this one http://roma.olx.it/technics-su-ch7-completo-iid-190462141#pics
I must have liked it,i've have 3 of them since '96!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 12, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Anyone know how to get thermal paste out of cpu sockets?and off the pins too
> My trusty tescos keyboard cost an enormous £6 and its lasted years
> I had a little technics setup for the spare room that was probably the only technics sound i ever liked..this one http://roma.olx.it/technics-su-ch7-completo-iid-190462141#pics
> I must have liked it,i've have 3 of them since '96!



Wipe it out, with fire (or a tissue)


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 12, 2011)

Thermal paste in an AMD CPU socket and on the pins is fine, believe it or not. Just as long as the paste isn't making pins "connect". Give it a good wipe between the pins and on the socket, install hardware, cross fingers...


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 12, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> The key layout on ANSI layout is different and the return key is a different size.



I know what you mean, but its not that big of a difference.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 12, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Anyone know how to get thermal paste out of cpu sockets?and off the pins too


douse/drown in alcohol, wipe as much as possible ,leave to dry....


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 12, 2011)

Actually as long as its non conductive thermal paste it will be okay. MX thermal paste is non conductive and AS5 or silver is not.

Most people think they keyboard is not important or the mouse mat is not important. Seriously makes a difference, i used to use a fucking dirty newspaper that went yellow from sweat and i thought that was acceptable. IMO a mechanical keyboard is not for everyone but the covertly trying to say its a waste of money is stupid. Most rubber domes are shitty so no wonder a £6 feels the same as a G15 thats £40 odds.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m14Hj4L64ts&feature=player_embedded#at=33 - listen to this song through headphones


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1WWpKEPdT4&feature=related - listen to this song through headphones


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 12, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m14Hj4L64ts&feature=player_embedded#at=33 - listen to this song through headphones



apparently people have committed suicide over that tune


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 12, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> apparently people have committed suicide over that tune



You serious?

EDIT: Anyone else having this issue? Seems like posts appear but not all the time but sometimes the person who posted didn't show up in "Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread".


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 12, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I wasnt tryin to take a dig at chu



I was a bit of a prick there sorry mate. I have trouble detecting quantities of sarcasm but i should know better because i have aspergers.

EDIT: The Logitech Illuminated uses scissor switches which are different to rubber dome and mechanical, there a bit like laptop keys but higher quality. Good for typing because of the low travel distance when you press. That board uses one of the best types of scissor switch.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 12, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> You serious?
> 
> EDIT: Anyone else having this issue? Seems like posts appear but not all the time but sometimes the person who posted didn't show up in "Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread".



Yes they have!

Only occasionally it happens, refesh page and it is all better


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 12, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> EDIT: Anyone else having this issue? Seems like posts appear but not all the time but sometimes the person who posted didn't show up in "Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread".



yeah, i can have this page up and refresh the page, a post will appear without the user being in the active list even if his profile says he's watching the thread

The song is a binaural experiment, it was placed in the first edition of pokemon red deliberately to make people really really uncomfortable playing the game, so that sales of green would be higher, there is however, a rumor on the internet that in people aged 7-12 it can cause them to experience health problems and even commit suicide (that bit was fiction - http://www.rickey.org/the-lavender-town-syndrome/), but all the same the song is as close to fear as they've ever made a song sound

in actuality it was just designed to scare people, it was Japanese game designers taking their job a little too seriously (you have to admit the music screws with your head)

I'm going to buy a game boy colour (not related to this i just want one)


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 13, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you have to admit the music screws with your head



I love music for exactly that reason,it can alleviate stress or just make you really happy!
Ofcourse tracey chapman music should be supplied with a razor blade..

I finally managed to get all the thermal paste out form under the retention bracket And off the CPU pins,but its still not behaving right 
AM3+ and DDR3 here i come \o/


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 13, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I'm going to buy a game boy colour (not related to this i just want one)



i have still got mine, with pokemon BLue and silver, those are my only good games


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 13, 2011)

How much you looking for a gameboy colour lol.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a gameboy colour they are really cheap, mines is a launch yellow version. Only have Metal Gear Solid, Legend of Zelda Oracle of Ages and Crystal Pokemon. Used to have a lot more games but just lost them over the years.

Have a gamecube GBA player so i was thinking of picking up like Super Mario Land series and that but still looking.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 13, 2011)

this really made my day....







this review was based on one of Seagates newer barracuda 6GB/s hard drives


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 13, 2011)

oh and just to add to that. I was just poking around for sata III hard drives as i want to get rid of my older samsung spinpoints. unfortunately I dont think Samsung are going to come up with anymore as they sold their HDD department


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 13, 2011)

Is anything actually going to change though? I thought that Samsung had just sold their department - in which case, nothing's going to change, just a different company are going to profit from the sales.
It would be silly if they stopped producing Sammy drives altogether, considering the good reports about the HD103SJ.

Oh to all... I'll be posting your parcels in a bit, I'm just getting ready to go shopping.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 13, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> How much you looking for a gameboy colour lol.





MilkyWay said:


> I have a gameboy colour they are really cheap, mines is a launch yellow version. Only have Metal Gear Solid, Legend of Zelda Oracle of Ages and Crystal Pokemon. Used to have a lot more games but just lost them over the years.
> 
> Have a gamecube GBA player so i was thinking of picking up like Super Mario Land series and that but still looking.



i missed the GBC, and started with a GBA SP, which i consider the best console made due to how indestructible it is, i do however own the GBC pokemon's which i play on it, and having played the new games i think the last good pokemon game was emerald (best one was yellow)


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 13, 2011)

no blue was the best game ever

I just bought a megaton of shit!!!
Vertex 30GB SSD
Samsung 1TB HDD
Canon 35-105 f/3.5-4.0
Hoya UV O filter @ £2.80!
Fenix PD20 Torch
the list goes on!

And to think i have exams this and next week!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 13, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> no blue was the best game ever
> 
> I just bought a megaton of shit!!!
> Vertex 30GB SSD
> ...



i just did my geography and my maths today, got history tommorow (but tommorow i have study leave thankfully)


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 13, 2011)

I've finally deceided to jump to SSD.
OCZ 60GB Agility 3 SSD - SATA-III - Read 525MB/s W...
60GB, Read 525MB/s Write 475MB/s
Those speeds for less than £100? Hell yea!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 13, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I've finally deceided to jump to SSD.
> OCZ 60GB Agility 3 SSD - SATA-III - Read 525MB/s W...
> 60GB, Read 525MB/s Write 475MB/s
> Those speeds for less than £100? Hell yea!



i feel left out, your all getting SSD's while i'm stuck here with a hitachi deathstar


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 13, 2011)

It's gonna be a while yet - very poor at the moment. But I've definitely decided it's time for me to move. I was gonna buy 2 new HD103SJ's and RAID them, but that just seems like a waste of £80 now.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 13, 2011)

SSDs are £1-1gb ratio if you look for it. I still think at that price its not that great since games are like over 10gb these days (shogun 2 is 15gb).

I would like to change this 750gb sammy F1 to a backup/storage but i just dont need too, i was sad to hear that they sold their hard drive division to seagate. I remember when seagate swallowed up maxtor too.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 13, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> SSDs are £1-1gb ratio if you look for it. I still think at that price its not that great since games are like over 10gb these days (shogun 2 is 15gb).
> 
> I would like to change this 750gb sammy F1 to a backup/storage but i just dont need too, i was sad to hear that they sold their hard drive division to seagate. I remember when seagate swallowed up maxtor too.



still got a maxtor (750gb)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 13, 2011)

you guys are making me want to get ANOTHER SSD


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 13, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you guys are making me want to get ANOTHER SSD



Do it, and then post it to me, do you know if they will work in my pentium 4 rig, i'm sure ide won't bottleneck it too much


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 13, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Do it, and then post it to me, do you know if they will work in my pentium 4 rig, i'm sure ide won't bottleneck it too much



if you plan to plug it into a P4, how bout i send you a hand grenade instead? you can plug that in to a floppy drivebay and it sure as hell wont bottleneck nothing


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 13, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> if you plan to plug it into a P4, how bout i send you a hand grenade instead? you can plug that in to a floppy drivebay and it sure as hell wont bottleneck nothing



no thanks, that floppy drive still gets used occasionally, needs an upgrade though really as that 440mx can struggle during certain scenes of crysis if you have the AA turned up too high

EDIT: Its not the slowest computer i've seen though, my friend had to turn down the graphics in minecraft and it still lags a bit


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 13, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> SSDs are £1-1gb ratio if you look for it. I still think at that price its not that great since games are like over 10gb these days (shogun 2 is 15gb).



Games are for wussies  

j/k

Mine will be for the video editing rig. OS + Adobe Premiere. Then all my project files can go on the 4-drive RAID array  I won't lie, I installed a couple of games on the array just for a laugh, but they're gone now.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 13, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Mine will be for the video editing rig. OS   Adobe Premiere. Then all my project files can go on the 4-drive RAID array  I won't lie, I installed a couple of games on the array just for a laugh, but they're gone now.



why all the separate rigs, just shove it all on the most powerful one, how much power do you need to listen to dragonforce anyway?

EDIT:OHH 1 more post till 1100, i'm catching up with scam


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 13, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> why all the separate rigs, just shove it all on the most powerful one, how much power do you need to listen to dragonforce anyway?
> 
> EDIT:OHH 1 more post till 1100, i'm catching up with scam



Because I want to have lots of PC's!!! Need everything separate in a (HD) video editing rig. No games installed. I've got my front-room gaming rig for that. And the wife goes on the net using the front-room net PC. And I go on the net on the bedroom net PC.

Yea I got 4 PC's  I luuurv teh tek

lol I'm not a post whore - I'm always deleting my old bumps in my FS threads. I'm a thanks whore - I like a nice post:thanks ratio


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 13, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Because I want to have lots of PC's!!! Need everything separate in a (HD) video editing rig. No games installed. I've got my front-room gaming rig for that. And the wife goes on the net using the front-room net PC. And I go on the net on the bedroom net PC.
> 
> Yea I got 4 PC's  I luuurv teh tek
> 
> lol I'm not a post whore - I'm always deleting my old bumps in my FS threads. I'm a thanks whore - I like a nice post:thanks ratio



we've got 4 pc's and 2 laptops, technology gets bought for this one and slowly makes its way down the computing food chain


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 13, 2011)

Yea same here - my old video editing rig is now my gaming rig (video rig's gotta be better than the gaming one) and most of my old gaming rig is my net rig now. Doing my bit for recycling...


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 13, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Yea same here - my old video editing rig is now my gaming rig (video rig's gotta be better than the gaming one) and most of my old gaming rig is my net rig now. Doing my bit for recycling...



we've got an athlon x2 waiting for a hard drive


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 13, 2011)

Just did UNIT 4 BIOLOGY! it was mental.... too many thinking questions, have a feeling everyone but me FAILED!


Overclockers are trying to get rid of their Samsung F1 disks £29 for 750gb and £33 for 1TB, 30gb vertex was £50 which was alright IMO... It is suposed to be for my brother but i have a feeling he is not going to reformat soon so, i might be using it within 3 weeks!

I tired to get a part time at Jessops today...Failed badly, the guy was like NO try in Watford?! Need to try somewhere else  maybe the Prontaprint down the road?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 13, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Just did UNIT 4 BIOLOGY! it was mental.... too many thinking questions, have a feeling everyone but me FAILED!
> 
> 
> Overclockers are trying to get rid of their Samsung F1 disks £29 for 750gb and £33 for 1TB, 30gb vertex was £50 which was alright IMO... It is suposed to be for my brother but i have a feeling he is not going to reformat soon so, i might be using it within 3 weeks!
> ...



did 'physical geography' and 'methods in mathematics', don't think i am going to do too well in the maths...


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 13, 2011)

I practiced Physical Geography on myself last night


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 13, 2011)

lmao
how bad is it going to be when you fail that one!
looking for sexburga drive (minster) but find fingringhoe (colchester)
those are real places guys 

we got 3 pc's here and a netbook,the mrs netbook is the only one that isnt poorly atm..


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 13, 2011)

that can't be good for you mate


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 13, 2011)

Serves me right for not insulating the vrm's on the back of my mobo,i took the heatsink assembly apart and found a puddle!the thermal paste covered cpu and socket were the least of my worries.
Eventually removing the paste was an easy buyt time consuming fix though,i used nail varnish remover and a soft bristled toothbrush for about 2 hours 
My eldest boys computer messing up is his fault for covering it with towels to make it quieter


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 13, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Serves me right for not insulating the vrm's on the back of my mobo,i took the heatsink assembly apart and found a puddle!the thermal paste covered cpu and socket were the least of my worries.
> Eventually removing the paste was an easy buyt time consuming fix though,i used nail varnish remover and a soft bristled toothbrush for about 2 hours
> My eldest boys computer messing up is his fault for covering it with towels to make it quieter



LOL WTF? why did he do that, did you not warn him about obstructing the fan?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 13, 2011)

Why would you cover it with a towel? Wouldn't it be better to take a fan out


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 13, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Why would you cover it with a towel? Wouldn't it be better to take a fan out



he is probably a little young to understand that


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 14, 2011)

Finally completed Splinter Cell conviction..Next games to complete on my list for the summer are: Another Century's Episode R,AC:Brotherhood,Dead Space 2 on zealot mode,Far Cry 2,Spiderman Shattered Dimension and Mass Effect 2 on hard mode..Which to play to complete 1st i am like quater or half way through zealot mode for Dead Space 2.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 14, 2011)

he is only 11 cheesy,and i dont bother checking his tip of a room to notice his computer is hidden in a mess of towels!
but yes if he would have said something about the noise i would of course have sorted something.
Kuro: i havent completed SC:C yet but i am making good pace into completing FC2,which isnt quite so tedious if you don't get sidetracked into doing too many side missions.
I don't know the other games you mentioned but after FC2 i will begin the epic task of getting 100% in GTA:IV,i have done the ELC missions but the main game has got a long long way to go!
It's going to be a long long time till its completed if we keep having weather like todays too.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 14, 2011)

Tell me about it,i want go get these 14" black alloys for my 206 right now as the dude is selling them for £60 with tyres with good rubber. >_< And i want clean my car too lol. Got no money which pisses me off so much i'm like living in caveman style but in comfort.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Tell me about it,i want go get these 14" black alloys for my 206 right now as the dude is selling them for £60 with tyres with good rubber. >_< And i want clean my car too lol. Got no money which pisses me off so much i'm like living in caveman style but in comfort.



Your ride is pimp dawg. Just stick a bigger turbo in it and you can drift like a boss


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Your ride is pimp dawg. Just stick a bigger turbo in it and you can drift like a boss



no, he'll never be as good as bo$$


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> no, he'll never be as good as bo$$



yeah. and last i heard... White folks cant drift. 

get your ass to the back of the que!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yeah. and last i heard... White folks cant drift.
> 
> get your ass to the back of the que!!



no we can drift, just look at 60's/70's cars, we have just reached a point where we've worked out how to drive in the direction we want to go in 

EDIT: and the germans made this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercedes-Benz_SLS_AMG, and this (aside from being one of the best cars ever made) goes sideways a lot (thank 600hp for that)

BOTTOM LINE:IF I want to get to sexburga drive i drive there with my equipment pointing in the right direction


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> EDIT: and the germans made this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercedes-Benz_SLS_AMG, and this (aside from being one of the best cars ever made) goes sideways a lot (thank 600hp for that)



Ive seen crabs going sideways around a circuit faster then that fucking icecream van. get to the back of the line!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive seen crabs going sideways faster then that fucking icecream van. get to the back of the line!!



i think your forgetting how i got to the front of the line, sideways, on fire, in a Mercedes SLS


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i think your forgetting how i got to the front of the line, sideways, on fire, in a Mercedes SLS



thats just bullshit -- everyone knows you went through the pearly gates in reverse


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thats just bullshit -- everyone knows you went through the pearly gates in reverse



yeah, i did, doing a J-turn whilst my hands weren't on the steering wheel


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> yeah, i did, doing a J-turn whilst my hands weren't on the steering wheel



HA!!! so much of 'drifting' to the top of the que eh? now its a J turn - Hell is that way my friend. get the fuck out


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yeah, i did, doing a J-turn whilst my hands weren't on the steering wheel
> HA!!! so much of 'drifting' to the top of the que eh? now its a J turn - Hell is that way my friend. get the fuck out



i was getting 'the fuck out' thats why i approached heaven backwards, i'd of gone in the right direction if i wasn't drifting

And anyway i always thought it was an altitudinal difference between the 2


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i was getting 'the fuck out' thats why i approached heaven backwards, i'd of gone in the right direction if i wasn't drifting
> 
> And anyway i always thought it was an altitudinal difference between the 2



any time your in london. let me buy you a drink


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> any time your in london. let me buy you a drink



considering i've just done a GCSE today i think the government would try to send you to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for that

EDIT:Bo$$ and KURO have been in the viewing box for a while but no posts, strange?


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 14, 2011)

In that case, Freedom can buy me your drink


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yeah. and last i heard... White folks cant drift.
> 
> get your ass to the back of the que!!



Woah woah, back up, who the fuck just called me white?


Cheesy, i havent been home all day... PC been off? just came home now


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> considering i've just done a GCSE today i think the government would try to send you to http://ddotdo.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/to-hell.jpg?w=358&h=263 for that
> 
> EDIT:Bo$$ and KURO have been in the viewing box for a while but no posts, strange?



Dude - you didnt tell me you were jailbait. I thought you had a wife and everything


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Woah woah, back up, who the fuck just called me white?



 youre not white??


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 14, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> In that case, Freedom can buy me your drink



Nah, i think i'll just put the post in my favourites list and hope he keeps it in the fridge



Bo$$ said:


> Woah woah, back up, who the fuck just called me white?
> 
> 
> Cheesy, i havent been home all day... PC been off? just came home now



A)Freedom did, Your not?, this place is turning into london...

B)That thing hasn't worked properly for weeks anyway




FreedomEclipse said:


> Dude - you didnt tell me you were jailbait. I thought you had a wife and everything



i think i did


this looks interesting for freedom, everything he thought he knew about us is wrong, if it helps, yes , tatty does still drive a jag


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> youre not white??



What if i said i was black or even japanese?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 14, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> What if i said i was black or even japanese?



You will obviously be kicked out of the clubhouse


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> You will obviously be kicked out of the clubhouse



^ seconded


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 14, 2011)

Man I've just read all of yesterday's and today's posts in this thread, and I've nearly pissed myself laughing a good few times!! You lot have most certainly made my day!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ^ seconded


not second-ed if he's Japanese, those people are awesome


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm down with female japanese orgasms.(not)


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ^ seconded





Fourstaff said:


> You will obviously be kicked out of the clubhouse



and indian??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> and indian??



so you are indian?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> so you are indian?



i'm still 99% sure he's white


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 14, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b012216b/Worlds_Craziest_Fools_Episode_2/


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 14, 2011)

Feisty one you are.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 14, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Feisty one you are.



who?



kurosagi01 said:


> I'm down with female japanese orgasms.(not)



?

we all know you couldn't get one anyway?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 14, 2011)

We all know white boys are just theives that likes  stealing asian girls away but if its opposite we get dirty looks.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 14, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> We all know white people are just theives that likes stealing asian girls away but if its opposite we get dirty looks.



what do you mean dirty looks?, we're almost giving them away, after all half off them look like this


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 14, 2011)

Which brings me to my next question whats with boys going out with really chubby/fat girls these days have they lost their dignity and just gave up on looking for a nice normal/skinny girl. Maybe its their type of biscuit they like but not for me.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 14, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Which brings me to my next question whats with boys going out with really chubby/fat girls these days have they lost their dignity and just gave up on looking for a nice normal/skinny girl. Maybe its their type of biscuit they like but not for me.



can't answer that so i give you this.






EDIT: Don't complain though, leaves more available


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well i ain't really complaining but i just find it weird lol.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 14, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well i ain't really complaining but i just find it weird lol.



maybe the fat ones are more desperate so it takes less work?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 14, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> We all know white boys are just theives that likes  stealing asian girls away but if its opposite we get dirty looks.



silly white boys, the white girls is where it's at...


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 14, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> maybe the fat ones are more desperate so it takes less work?



or they make you do all the work...


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 14, 2011)

is this worth it http://www.game.co.uk/PS3/Racing/Car/~r353389/Shift-II-Unleashed/


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 14, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> or they make you do all the work...



Is going back for seconds at KFC really that much extra work?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Is going back for seconds at KFC really that much extra work?



for a fat bird. Its a matter of life and death.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> for a fat bird. Its a matter of life and death.



From general nonsense itself


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2011)

I wish i had a manager like that


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 14, 2011)

There is an edit button, please don't double post. This isn't instant messaging its a forum.
That's definitely not GN looks more like 4chan.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 14, 2011)

Just realised how many posts y'all made in the time it took me to make that!!! Oh no wait... gammy e-mail update took me to the last page! Joke's late now. And unsatisfying.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 14, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> There is an edit button, please don't double post. This isn't instant messaging its a forum.
> That's definitely not GN looks more like 4chan.



Pic is of 4chan, buts its from gn

Unlucky scam, still good work on the pic


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 14, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> and indian??



That is a bit harder, since that there are more Indians than whites in Britain. I guess Indians can stay and whites will have to GTFO of the clubhouse. 


Edit: 
http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/cock-flavour-soup-mix-only-38p-asda/958167

Hmmmm...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 15, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> That is a bit harder, since that there are more Indians than whites in Britain. I guess Indians can stay and whites will have to GTFO of the clubhouse.



we should re-name it to the 'Asian' clubhouse!!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> we should re-name it to the 'Asian' clubhouse!!



Yes indeed


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 15, 2011)

What do you do on night to enjoy yourself?? Go to friends place because its her bday but haven't seen her for a year,have few drinks then randomly see 3 black people don't even know them,talking all chavy and gangster. Your friend is high from drugs,alcohol and smoking. So what do you do after that?? Go to the car park outside the clubs then decide to go bowling with all your normal friends then go home and forget about going clubbing with the bday girl.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 15, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> What do you do on night to enjoy yourself?? Go to friends place because its her bday but haven't seen her for a year,have few drinks then randomly see 3 black people don't even know them,talking all chavy and gangster. Your friend is high from drugs,alcohol and smoking. So what do you do after that?? Go to the car park outside the clubs then decide to go bowling with all your normal friends then go home and forget about going clubbing with the bday girl.



stick with the bday girl. even if you dont get to lay her, she still needs someone responsible to hold her hand and make sure she doesn't get herself in trouble.

as for the black dudes -- youre Chinese, show them some of that bruce lee spirit!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 15, 2011)

Lol i ain't touching no black dude who think their so bad ass,a quote from one of them "where are all the ladies man" and the other guy i don't want go near his butt tooth. Don't get me wrong i got nothing against them as long as their neutral and not like complete ass like the ones i saw tonight.
I ain't holding nobody hands,specially her shes been friends with my other friend for years and treated her like shit no way do i want be in that uncomfort zone with those morons and her all high. Besides i got no monies now that i spent it on bowling.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 15, 2011)

I was gonna say. In the likely event that these 3 black dudes are gonna T-bag you then make sure you dig your nails into their face.

so when they find your body in a shallow ditch, they can get forensics to find your killers


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 15, 2011)

Well anyways i'm home now in comfort lol.
I've just noticed how much sports cars drop in value these days i saw a blue Mazda RX-8 at a 2nd hand dealer for £3500. I can see why this is £3500 the tax on it is pathetic.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 15, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well anyways i'm home now in comfort lol.
> I've just noticed how much sports cars drop in value these days i saw a blue Mazda RX-8 at a 2nd hand dealer for £3500. I can see why this is £3500 the tax on it is pathetic.



I know someone who wants an rx-8, where is this



Fourstaff said:


> That is a bit harder, since that there are more Indians than whites in Britain. I guess Indians can stay and whites will have to GTFO of the clubhouse.



Your not getting rid of me that easily


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Your not getting rid of me that easily



Ah, so you are a native. Have you contacted any scientist to preserve your genes in case your kind disappear under the waves of Asians in Britain?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 15, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Ah, so you are a native. Have you contacted any scientist to preserve your genes in case your kind disappear under the waves of Asians in Britain?



You expect me to give away my genes? If they want them they'll have to pay for them!


----------



## gumpty (Jun 15, 2011)

Are there any actual British people in this fucking clubhouse?

I'm Kiwi. So scratch another one off the list.

I am 'white' though, not that colour matters - I have a Kiwi friend who's parents are of Indian decent and she has the broadest Kiwi accent you can imagine. I also have a Maori friend who is as blond as a Scando.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 15, 2011)

gumpty said:


> Are there any actual British people in this fucking clubhouse?



There is but they all can't be fucked to post due to all the stupid frivolous posts.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I know someone who wants an rx-8, where is this


Your friend wants an RX-8?? He/she asking for trouble for poor MPG and wanting to pay highest tax band on a car in the UK lol. Its in Northampton where else would i have spot this RX-8 for £3500.


gumpty said:


> Are there any actual British people in this fucking clubhouse?
> 
> I'm Kiwi. So scratch another one off the list.
> 
> I am 'white' though, not that colour matters - I have a Kiwi friend who's parents are of Indian decent and she has the broadest Kiwi accent you can imagine. I also have a Maori friend who is as blond as a Scando.





InnocentCriminal said:


> There is but they all can't be fucked to post due to all the stupid frivolous posts.



I was born in Britain but i come from an ethnicity of chinese does that count??


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 15, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I was born in Britain but i come from an ethnicity of chinese does that count??



Yes.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 15, 2011)

Well there you go then lols.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 15, 2011)

The native Britons, Celts and people like that got driven away by the Saxons and Angles and then Normans and people like that, so Britain is polluted with foreigners since forever.


----------



## gumpty (Jun 15, 2011)

Ya, well. I'm going for my Residency shortly and them my citizenship in a year's time. So then I can belong properly.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 15, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I was born in Britain but i come from an ethnicity of chinese does that count??



I was born in Britain but i come from an ethnicity of Indian does that count??
I have a perfect british accent too... 

all the 'brits' are just europeans...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 15, 2011)

gumpty said:


> Ya, well. I'm going for my Residency shortly and them my citizenship in a year's time. So then I can belong properly.



Bring some Aussie women back with you. Always room here for some more of those


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 15, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> I was born in Britain but i come from an ethnicity of Indian does that count??



Indian? Sorry, but my (insert parent/gf/dog/whatever convenient) does not approve of Indian friends. *looks around for the unfriend button*


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 15, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> all the 'brits' are just europeans...



How dare you insult the fine standing members of this clubhouse with such profanity, i will have you know that my whole family line comes from britain as far back as the days of Noah and the floods or when we crawled out of the water and evolved into land crawlers if your that way inclined


----------



## gumpty (Jun 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Bring some Aussie women back with you. Always room here for some more of those



I live in a flat with an Aussie girl - you can have her. Fucking stupid bint that she is. Our previous Ocka girls have been fun though.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 15, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> There is but they all can't be fucked to post due to all the stupid frivolous posts.



I agree but anyway i dont understand all this talk of race?
I enjoy my family history but i don't care about race.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 15, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> How dare you insult the fine standing members of this clubhouse with such profanity, i will have you know that my whole family line comes from britain as far back as the days of Noah and the floods or when we crawled out of the water and evolved into land crawlers if your that way inclined



My dad has been in the UK since he was 12 (hes about 50 something now...no idea what his age is as we dont talk)


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 15, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I agree but anyway i dont understand all this talk of race?
> I enjoy my family history but i don't care about race.



Just treat it as mindless bumping. I (and some others) sometimes go overboard due to boredom, so sorry about that.


----------



## gumpty (Jun 15, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I agree but anyway i dont understand all this talk of race?
> I enjoy my family history but i don't care about race.



^^^ this +1

Merely chatting away due to boredom.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 15, 2011)

If your bored i could talk about my family history but idk if you would be interested in that.
If i remember correctly this isn't a real thread or something along those lines that's how you can spam away without getting into trouble.

Just installed the new Catalyst drivers while waiting for my pasty to heat up in the oven. No idea what the drivers improve? I didn't see a list or anything in the news post. Same old... same old... there's people moaning about new drivers.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 15, 2011)

Lets start a new topic then: Alcohol!

What do you usually drink, and what do you guys like?

I don't usually drink (alcohol is rather expensive to drink regularly if you ask me), but when I do, more often than not its cocktails and mixes rather than neat stuff. I prefer drinks which flow down my throat easily like Baileys, and I am not a good drinker. Will start to lose my senses after 2-5 units depending on how much food I have, and I have (unfortunately or fortunately) never passed out from drinking yet. I want to have a little collection of alcohol in my room for me to mix my own drinks, but as of now the price is too prohibitive, and I finish my alcohol faster than I can accumulate them  (starting a collection of essentials like vodka, gin, Baileys, etc. costs almost £100, I am not willing to spend that much in a shot)


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 15, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Lets start a new topic then: Alcohol!
> 
> What do you usually drink, and what do you guys like?
> 
> I don't usually drink (alcohol is rather expensive to drink regularly if you ask me), but when I do, more often than not its cocktails and mixes rather than neat stuff. I prefer drinks which flow down my throat easily like Baileys, and I am not a good drinker. Will start to lose my senses after 2-5 units depending on how much food I have, and I have (unfortunately or fortunately) never passed out from drinking yet. I want to have a little collection of alcohol in my room for me to mix my own drinks, but as of now the price is too prohibitive, and I finish my alcohol faster than I can accumulate them  (starting a collection of essentials like vodka, gin, Baileys, etc. costs almost £100, I am not willing to spend that much in a shot)



It's not a bad thing you don't drink often, I drink far too much imo though growing up in Britain where it is just the norm makes that seem ok. I tend to drink vodka mainly, though I may have to knock it on the head soon as i get stupid on it, just generally make a pratt of myself with certain ppl, females. Not by being a dick or aggressive just saying shit I really wish i wouldn't :shadedshu

I don't mind lager but it bloats me and regular lager/cider drinking aint no good for my inperfect physique  hence the voddie, normally with diet coke. 

Also it's not that expensive if you shop around and don't mind buying shops own brand, you can get a ltr of vodka for £10-£12, versions of baileys, gin etc that is a lot cheaper than the top brands. 

Me and drink have had a long relationship though i feel something changing within me of late and i think it might be due to the fact that i am getting on for 30 and drinking both days over the weekend where I used to be fine to get up and do stuff the next day is starting to disappear and the idea of settling in with a bottle of wine (1 not 2 as per) and getting a relatively early night and still feeling somewhat fresh on a Saturday and Sunday morning seems rather appealing.


----------



## gumpty (Jun 15, 2011)

I drink most things, although mainly stay around beer. In social situations if I have a drink in my hand I will constantly drink it - so spirits tend to disappear too quickly and things get messy.

I like lager mostly, but do fancy a pint of real ale every now and then, and Guinness. I love good wine, but not for heavy consumption. Have developed a taste for Scotch while in this country too.

New Zealand has a very similar binge-drinking culture to this country.

Vodka used to be my demon-drink; it would send me over the edge into blackouts, vomit, and other idiotic behavior. I used to adore Tequila for a while until I had a bad night on it. Now it ruins me. On Saturday my mate bought pints with a shot of tequila in the bottom (was probably our 9th pint or so). We walked home afterwards but neither of us can't remember getting home. Madness.

Being in my 30s now, I don't drink as much as I used to. I probably peaked in my drinking capabilities in 2008 when I went through 14 steins in a day at Oktoberfest. Been downhill since then.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 15, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Also it's not that expensive if you shop around and don't mind buying shops own brand, you can get a ltr of vodka for £10-£12, versions of baileys, gin etc that is a lot cheaper than the top brands.



Shopping around in my area is not that easy, because there is only a "big supermarket" which is Sainsbury's and even then its not easy to find own brand alcohol (other than basics vodka, I think any sensible person will avoid that). I was budgeting about £12-14 per bottle (of "branded" ones when they are on sale/offer), and that works out to about £100 if I want 7-8 bottles. In my shopping list when I start one: Pimms No. 1, vodka, Malibu/Bacardi/other rum, Baileys, gin, whiskey, Cointreau + some other ingredients and lesser known drinks to mix them with. 

I view the ability to hold my drinks well as a social requirement


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 15, 2011)

Not a big drinker myself, i never really go out for a drink. Occasionally i will drink but because i like the taste rather than getting smashed.

Im a rum and whisky drinker, my favourite is Havana Club Rum. I also like real ales; what we coin "heavy" you call "bitter" so i like that sort of beer. I drink cider or gin too but if im buying i buy rum. I dont drink win: tonic, white or red i dont like the smell or the taste.

IMO people drink cheap shite simply because its cheap, that's why everyone drinks cheap 3L of cider or lager up here.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 15, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Not a big drinker myself, i never really go out for a drink. Occasionally i will drink but because i like the taste rather than getting smashed.
> 
> Im a rum and whisky drinker, my favourite is Havana Club Rum. I also like real ales; what we coin "heavy" you call "bitter" so i like that sort of beer. I drink cider or gin too but if im buying i buy rum. I dont drink win: tonic, white or red i dont like the smell or the taste.
> 
> IMO people drink cheap shite simply because its cheap, that's why everyone drinks cheap 3L of cider or lager up here.



I been through a smiliar stage, buying piss poor acidic cider just to get pissed on, infact most people I know have though tend to grow out of it fairly quickly, you notice the ones who dont. 

And shit, gumpty i am going through the same as you then based on my earlier post, I am just not feeling it these days and honestly the thought of a couple of glasses of wine, or a couple of beers seems better than getting smashed, must be a thing of hitting 30


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't drink at all
View attachment 41061

hehehe


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 15, 2011)

Im tempted to order some chicken....


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 15, 2011)

Added Kyle2020 on Facebook, he's been updating things recently (Liking pages, becoming friends with people), but still not logging in here. So, my conclusion, he did scam people.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 15, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Added Kyle2020 on Facebook, he's been updating things recently (Liking pages, becoming friends with people), but still not logging in here. So, my conclusion, he did scam people.



Maybe acessed FB on his phone but hasn't got a proper browser to get on TPU, when was he last on here?


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 15, 2011)

11th of Feb. And his updates are normal, not "Via mobile Web" or "Via Android" etc.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 15, 2011)

Snake bite anyone.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 15, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> 11th of Feb. And his updates are normal, not "Via mobile Web" or "Via Android" etc.



I understand members who have been on here 6 months - 1 year and pull a fast one, though he was quite an active member on here for 3-4 years, I vote you post his name and we all "drop him a line" on FB or pop round for a cup of tea one night


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 15, 2011)

Happily. I believe i was one of the few that knew him well. I used to speak with him near enough daily. My folding name is joint with his...

Name on FB is Kyle Topham.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 15, 2011)

Not to slag him off too much, but I didn't think that highly of him tbh. Found him rather arrogant.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 15, 2011)

I never talked with him at all. but its a shame someone whose been active on this forum for so long can just suddenly turn around and go rogue like that. but then again this is the interwebz, you think you know someone but you really dont know them at all.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 15, 2011)

I bought a HDD off him once but luckily it was before all this comments i just read today from moon and before Feb.
I've got him on MSN and his always on it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 15, 2011)

Theres a guy called 'Larry Topham' on his friendlist on FB.... Im guessing this is his dad. I think it would be worth trying to get in contact with him. He's ex-special forces so hopefully he should be willing to hear you out


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 15, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Happily. I believe i was one of the few that knew him well. I used to speak with him near enough daily. My folding name is joint with his...
> 
> Name on FB is Kyle Topham.



Man if it's the kid I just looked at there is nothing to him, looks like a little geek tbh, i am a geek though not so little or freshfaced looking, no wonder he scammed on the webz cause he wouldn't be able to walk up to someone on the street and do that shit lol


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 15, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Man if it's the kid I just looked at there is nothing to him, looks like a little geek tbh, i am a geek though not so little or freshfaced looking, no wonder he scammed on the webz cause he wouldn't be able to walk up to someone on the street and do that shit lol


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 15, 2011)

NdMk - yea that's him.
He's only young - just turned 18 and got his first job this year or so. Found that there is a life beyond PC's maybe?
I had a deal with him early last year, he was the same then. Ignored me for like a week after I paid then gave some bullsh*t excuse (the same excuse most bad traders give)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 15, 2011)

What kind of excuse is that scam,mind giving an example.  I hope i ain't one of those bad traders.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 15, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> NdMk - yea that's him.
> He's only young - just turned 18 and got his first job this year or so. Found that there is a life beyond PC's maybe?
> I had a deal with him early last year, he was the same then. Ignored me for like a week after I paid then gave some bullsh*t excuse (the same excuse most bad traders give)



That'd explain his arrogance then, well to a degree.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 15, 2011)

Fair enough if he is being legit but surely it can't take all day and everyday to not allow you to go upto your post office and ship the goods just because of family issue,going sit in hospital all day and watch your family? If you know what i mean,i ain't trying be rude or horrible but surely in those situation,surely you shouldn't be sitting all day watching or something.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 15, 2011)

I got the feeling at the time that it wasn't the first/last time he used the excuse. When something bad happens to people like that, they want to talk. Whether they talk about the issue or not doesn't matter, they just want to talk about something. He was evasive and too short. I'm a very good judge of character, and my instincts just screamed "LIE"


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 15, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Fair enough if he is being legit but surely it can't take all day and everyday to not allow you to go upto your post office and ship the goods just because of family issue,going sit in hospital all day and watch your family? If you know what i mean,i ain't trying be rude or horrible but surely in those situation,surely you shouldn't be sitting all day watching or something.



Depends on the severity of the situation.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 15, 2011)

I did a couple of pieces of business with him, one buy, one sell I think, he was fine and trouble free with me but that was probably 2 - 3 years ago TBH, it saddens me that a long standing member goes off the rails like that, perhaps he has had some serious issues, not defending him because nothing makes fraudulent trading right but unless you grow up without integrity and personal standards, I cannot see why someone would stoop to con activities.  If his dad was Special Forces (I use this term lightly because some of my friends are/were and certainly would not post the fact on facebook) then he was brought up to understand standards.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 15, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I did a couple of pieces of business with him, one buy, one sell I think, he was fine and trouble free with me but that was probably 2 - 3 years ago TBH, it saddens me that a long standing member goes off the rails like that, perhaps he has had some serious issues, not defending him because nothing makes fraudulent trading right but unless you grow up without integrity and personal standards, I cannot see why someone would stoop to con activities.  If his dad was Special Forces (I use this term lightly because some of my friends are/were and certainly would not post the fact on facebook) then he was brought up to understand standards.



actually he's not. I got the wrong kyle tophan, the one i saw was from america


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 15, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Depends on the severity of the situation.



Yeah I can understand it depends on the severity.

I am stuck at work bored out of my head with no customers. Curses with recession I'm on my blackberry torch on the tpu forum posting this comment lol.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 15, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Yeah I can understand it depends on the severity.
> 
> I am stuck at work bored out of my head with no customers. Curses with recession I'm on my blackberry torch on the tpu forum posting this comment lol.



where do you work then?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 15, 2011)

who bought something off him?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 15, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> who bought something off him?



Moi. A phone.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 15, 2011)

sorry i meant who got scammed by him??


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 15, 2011)

Oily_17 was one of them I believe.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 15, 2011)

oily is a good guy, poor guy


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 15, 2011)

I just had the best chinese din dins ever!
i'm stuffed like a turkey at christmas and every dish was crucial..
only problem is i still got a spring roll left and dont want it to get soggy...
What a dilemma.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 15, 2011)

might go to see Iron Maiden at the o2 with my friends, its only £45 and i hear its being opened by Dragonforce


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 15, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> I just had the best chinese din dins ever!
> i'm stuffed like a turkey at christmas and every dish was crucial..
> only problem is i still got a spring roll left and dont want it to get soggy...
> What a dilemma.



i had some nice take out too


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 15, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> i had some nice take out too



fish and chips here

some guys were talking about overfishing in the north sea and it really made me want a cod and chips


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 15, 2011)

Reefer got done too, but then he fucked off


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> where do you work then?



Work with my parents in their mobile take away lol.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 15, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Work with my parents in their mobile take away lol.



do you do delivery?? ^.^


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 15, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> do you do delivery?? ^.^



Were a mobile take away(operate in a van) and its only family business own so no delivery i'm afraid.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 15, 2011)

What sort of takeaway?


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 15, 2011)

I remeber seeing about some nutters getting all tribal about there mobile take away food patch,tipping over rival vans and offering protection etc,
mafia business over burger money 

there is a seeeryus burger van in a place called basildon,a steak baguette that would set you back £5 but give you some righteous foodgasms


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> What sort of takeaway?



Hes chinese -- take a good f**king guess


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 15, 2011)

I thought he was fillipino?

And anyway the people who own the chip shop i go to are chinese, so i'm guessing fish and chips


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> And anyway the people who own the chip shop i go to are chinese, so i'm guessing fish and chips



They probably serve that too.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I thought he was fillipino?
> 
> And anyway the people who own the chip shop i go to are chinese, so i'm guessing fish and chips



its *Huskie* who is Filipino 

dont you pay attention to ANYONE you chat to on here?? lol


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 15, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> They probably serve that too.



If it does chips I might have to go there, any chance of a tpu discount?

@freedom : I do happen to pay attention, I just forget these things

@mighty. : I think you were thinking of this en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glasgow_Ice_Cream_Wars

@boss : do you have a high res version of your avatar?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> If it does chips I might have to go there, any chance of a tpu discount?
> 
> @freedom : I do happen to pay attention, I just forget these things
> 
> ...



The ice cream wars where more about drug territory rather than actual ice cream. There was a real gang culture in Glasgow and i mean like crime lord gangsters not urban shite like neds (chavs), for some reason its really nothing now i hardly hear anything about gangs anymore. True story, junkies used to use the little spoon things for coffee and hot drinks that are used in Mc Donalds when they where shooting up.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

thought i should just throw this bargain up here for anyone whose looking for some good PWM fans...

Arctic cooling F12

Already put in an order for 2 of these


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> *D'you not* pay attention to ANYONE you chat to on here? lol



When _you_ are constantly talking uninteresting shit it gets to a point where you just give up & don't care.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 16, 2011)

how could they use the spoons for shooting up?
there made of plastic.
I'm not saying they couldnt as i am far from knowledgeable on the subject but i was shown to bend the spoon so the heat rises to the crook at the top by the head and then there fingers wouldnt burn when they put a lighter under the head to melt the brown..
i am disgusted that i even know this rubbish.
Has anyone used those air penetratior fans from silverstone?
my intake fan is pretty crap and i see a video of a penetrator literally shooting a plume of air a good foot or so before it starts to flare out and lose force.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8m8fC809TK0
looks like a good choice if SPL levels are lowish


----------



## gumpty (Jun 16, 2011)

Let's be British and talk about the weather.

Cats and dogs in Southwark right now. My poor bike, Turkleton, is getting drenched.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 16, 2011)

aye frogs and toads here in eastbourne and on my jaunt to the local sorting office to pick up some mail,i nearly slid off the road...bloody chavs dumping oil on the road for drifting


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 16, 2011)

gumpty said:


> Let's be British and talk about the weather.
> 
> Cats and dogs in Southwark right now. My poor bike, Turkleton, is getting drenched.



You called your Bike Turkleton...

It better be black and a surgeon.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I thought he was fillipino?
> 
> And anyway the people who own the chip shop i go to are chinese, so i'm guessing fish and chips



How stereotypical there cheesy lol,yes i am chinese and no were not a fish and chips we just sell chinese food.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 16, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> How stereotypical there cheesy lol,yes i am chinese and no were not a fish and chips we just sell chinese food.



Do you sell chips? If you do, then we can make fish and chips chinese style


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah we do sell chips but only chips lol no fish.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 16, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Yeah we do sell chips but only chips lol no fish.



Do you not sell fish? Order fish, order chips, problem?


----------



## gumpty (Jun 16, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> You called your Bike Turkleton...
> 
> It better be black and a surgeon.



It's turquoise. So I guess it should probably be spelt Turquilton, or something like that.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 16, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> How stereotypical there cheesy lol,yes i am chinese and no were not a fish and chips we just sell chinese food.



Now i want some Chicken Chow Mein. Any chance of a discount?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 16, 2011)

Man I love this tune! My mate made it a few years ago. For some reason I always listen to it in the bath 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJ_1-rE52kk&feature=related




They've (AMS) just started doing some work with "The High Priest Of Rap". This guy's from my town, he's funny as f*ck. Check out the tune "I'm Not Impressed"

http://www.thehighpriest.co.uk/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Man I love this tune! My mate made it a few years ago. For some reason I always listen to it in the bath
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJ_1-rE52kk&feature=related
> 
> ...



Did you get your clipper?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 16, 2011)

Na, not yet. Strange, I thought it would have been here by now. When did you send it, Tuesday?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 16, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> How stereotypical there cheesy lol,yes i am chinese and no were not a fish and chips we just sell chinese food.



Stereotypical? , I'd of said Chinese if I was aiming for that

So where can I use these chips.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 16, 2011)

Anyone off to Sonisphere or Leeds Fest this year?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thought i should just throw this bargain up here for anyone whose looking for some good PWM fans...
> 
> Arctic cooling F12
> 
> Already put in an order for 2 of these



IMO best fans are Noiseblocker fans, i wouldn't use anything else. Great air to noise. Also WTF are you lot talking about now?

EDIT: Anyone know any deals on IPS panel monitors my mates in the market for one?



MoonPig said:


> Anyone off to Sonisphere or Leeds Fest this year?


Most people here go to Download or T in the Park depending on your tastes.
LOL i just googled Sonisphere and in the line up is of all people BILL BAILEY. Kinda random to see him in the middle of all those metal bands. Also Richard Cheese WTF? Doesn't he do like covers of songs in idk jazz or easy listening style.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 16, 2011)

Just ordered some more ram to test, seems that I have more memory than I can shake a stick at, all DDR3, I have just bought a 6GB Kit for £51 (£34 for 4GB with free shipping), it's DDR3 1333mhz CL9 @ 1.5V but my top tip is it will do 2000mhz+ at CL9 @ 1.6 - 1.65V and 1833mhz CL7 at 1.65V  (Micron D9's) Gonna give it a test at the weekend and finally decide out of 4 different kits which I will keep.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 16, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Just ordered some more ram to test, seems that I have more memory than I can shake a stick at, all DDR3, I have just bought a 6GB Kit for £51 (£34 for 4GB with free shipping), it's DDR3 1333mhz CL9 @ 1.5V but my top tip is it will do 2000mhz+ at CL9 @ 1.6 - 1.65V and 1833mhz CL7 at 1.65V  (Micron D9's) Gonna give it a test at the weekend and finally decide out of 4 different kits which I will keep.



It's amazing how RAM a hoarder can muster isn't it? My shop seems full of RAM too.
Nice speeds, nice prices. It's crazy how cheap RAM's got over the last year.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 16, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Just ordered some more ram to test, seems that I have more memory than I can shake a stick at, all DDR3, I have just bought a 6GB Kit for £51 (£34 for 4GB with free shipping), it's DDR3 1333mhz CL9 @ 1.5V but my top tip is it will do 2000mhz+ at CL9 @ 1.6 - 1.65V and 1833mhz CL7 at 1.65V  (Micron D9's) Gonna give it a test at the weekend and finally decide out of 4 different kits which I will keep.



Micron D9's? how did you know it had those chips? 1833mhz at CL7 is impressive, im right in thinking intels benefit from more speed rather than tighter timings though?
EDIT: Rams really dropped in prices this year, i mean i got my 8gb for £65 but im really struggling to sell the old 1333mhz 1x4gb i had installed before that.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 16, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Anyone off to Sonisphere or Leeds Fest this year?



no, gonna see iron maiden at the o2 though (hopefully)


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 16, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Micron D9's? how did you know it had those chips? 1833mhz at CL7 is impressive, im right in thinking intels benefit from more speed rather than tighter timings though?



Your right in thinking that certainly on the x58 platform, not so sure that the other current platforms benefit from the raw bandwidth as much, however if you can combine some raw speed with decent latencies it's all good!

I got a tip from a friend who ordered some, they are actually only value ram that don't have heatspreders and he was amazed to see the Micron imprint on the chips, so he tested them and voila!  I will wait to see if I get the same before I pass judgement, I knew of these particular sticks and how under rated they were for the price way back when x58 first came out, Fit's got his hands on some back then and actually pushed 1.7V thru them (with active cooling) and got 2200mhz outta them I think at 9-10-9-28.  Whether these are the exact same micron D9 derivitives I don't know yet of course.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 16, 2011)

Where can i find this ram tatty i need some and this sounds like a good deal if it o/c's that much

i'm on AMD though, if i'm remembering correctly latencies better then speed so what will these do at 1600?

i'll even buy 'em off you if you want


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't want to send anyone up a bad path so to speak, there are still plenty in stock so can I suggest you wait till I get them in my hands, I will run a few tests and maybe post them here so you can all see if they are worth it, if they dont give me better performance than my new GSkill 2133mhz kit (that actually struggle in gaming to maintain those speeds without BSOD) then they will end up on fleabay


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I don't want to send anyone up a bad path so to speak, there are still plenty in stock so can I suggest you wait till I get them in my hands, I will run a few tests and maybe post them here so you can all see if they are worth it, if they dont give me better performance than my new GSkill 2133mhz kit (that actually struggle in gaming to maintain those speeds without BSOD) then they will end up on fleabay



Sounds good, but if you wan't to avoid fleabay i've got quite a large need for 'em at the moment


----------



## bubs (Jun 16, 2011)

Count me in, Im a yam yam


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> IMO best fans are Noiseblocker fans, i wouldn't use anything else. Great air to noise.



they also cost a lot more, putting them in the same range as Noctua fans


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> they also cost a lot more, putting them in the same range as Noctua fans



http://www.scan.co.uk/products/120m...ce=google+shopping&utm_medium=google+shopping

i like these but i don't have too much experience with fans


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> they also cost a lot more, putting them in the same range as Noctua fans



They are better than Noctua fans. IMO you get what you pay for but my rear exhaust fan Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilent PRO-PL2 120mm i paid £9.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 16, 2011)

this could be usefull to you people http://gizmodo.com/5812545/find-out-if-your-passwords-were-leaked-by-lulzsec-right-here

EDIT:Only £9?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> this could be usefull to you people http://gizmodo.com/5812545/find-out-if-your-passwords-were-leaked-by-lulzsec-right-here
> 
> EDIT:Only £9?



£9 for a decent fan is amazing. Generally decent fans are like in the £15 range. Noise to airflow ratio.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 16, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> £9 for a decent fan is amazing. Generally decent fans are like in the £15 range. Noise to airflow ratio.



i didn't pay for my noctua..., now i've used it i would pay for some more


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i didn't pay for my noctua..., now i've used it i would pay for some more



I almost got a free noctua fan but the deal expired, it was free on some magazine but you had to buy 3 issues for £1 and it auto subed you for more issues when it was done so you had to phone and cancel it before it resubed you to the magazine. Just a pain for a fan but it expired and became some free tools instead.

EDIT: Lulzsec are cunts but i wouldnt be giving me email away to see if i was hacked incase i got spam or it stolen.

WOW I just heard a preview build of Deus Ex was leaked. Apparently not a full game but has plenty of hours of gameplay.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 16, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I almost got a free noctua fan but the deal expired, it was free on some magazine but you had to buy 3 issues for £1 and it auto subed you for more issues when it was done so you had to phone and cancel it before it resubed you to the magazine. Just a pain for a fan but it expired and became some free tools instead.



Custom pc

and you can cancel on-line but i kept the subscription anyway (its like TPU - ON PAPER!!! *Dances around his magazine wildly)

*its gizmodo i doubt their gonna do much with my emails considering i think they got mine when i signed up for an account

If i suddenly start getting spam then i'l know who i got it from anyway

source code says the adress goes to http://66.228.42.186/lulzsec - anyone know where or what that is (if i type in firefox it comes up as dead) (it also says they don't save the data which makes sense seeing as gawker got hacked earlier this year)

servers in new york, looks to be roughly where the websites based so it looks to be telling the truth http://whatismyipaddress.com/ip/66.228.42.186

(one of the reasons i think these sites are being hacked is cause is easy to find the servers the data is hidden on just by clicking the 'inspect element' button in chrome

inspect element is one of the great chrome features

heres the code for the 'quick reply' button - <input type="submit" class="button" value="Post Quick Reply" accesskey="s" title="(Alt + S)" name="sbutton" tabindex="2" id="qr_submit" onclick="clickedelm = this.value">


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 16, 2011)

I just bought two of these for my TRUE 120. Hope they're good, haven't fitted the heatsink yet.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

well Im looking for pwm fans really. and the noiseblocker varient is priced the same as a noctua fan. for that price i might aswell give these AC F12's ago.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well Im looking for pwm fans really. and the noiseblocker varient is priced the same as a noctua fan. for that price i might aswell give these AC F12's ago.



PWM!!!, Full power or no power as i always say

(thank Erocker for the new avatar)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

some people in this forum are really starting to annoy me with their arrogance


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> some people in this forum are really starting to annoy me with their arrogance



who?

Not me is it? , if it is me just remember half the stuff i say on these forums is a joke or sarcasm

EDIT:Never mind, i know who your talking about (compleatly different country, what an arrogant (word not allowed on tpu), but then again i know much worse in real lie so give him a break


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 16, 2011)

I think we need to remember what TPU's ideals are: It's not a Hitler regime here, where you follow the rules/topic or get banned. Double posting and going off topic is something that the mods won't moan about (unless it's excessive) so why should we moan about other people doing it? That's what the report button is for.
You know I love ya Freedom, I just think that he should have got away with his comment as we have both got away with much worse 



FreedomEclipse said:


> well Im looking for pwm fans really. and the noiseblocker varient is priced the same as a noctua fan. for that price i might aswell give these AC F12's ago.



Those fans in my pic above are both PWM or was you talking to someone else?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 16, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Double posting and going off topic is something that the mods won't moan about (unless it's excessive) so why should we moan about other people doing it?



yeah, if double posting and going slightly off topic was banned then i'd of been banned so many times by now...


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 16, 2011)

well cheesy i think it was you, freedom was looking for PWM fans and then sort of completely disregard his statement


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 16, 2011)

Is it tea time yet?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is it tea time yet?



Typically it should be around 6-7:30PM but my northern GF is odd and we eat late. We're having Shepherd's Pie.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 16, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> well cheesy i think it was you, freedom was looking for PWM fans and then sort of completely disregard his statement



Nah, my noctua post was before the mention of PWM



TheMailMan78 said:


> Is it tea time yet?



Roughly, how did you know?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 16, 2011)

bubs said:


> Count me in, Im a yam yam



Welcome bubs! How you doing?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I think we need to remember what TPU's ideals are: It's not a Hitler regime here, where you follow the rules/topic or get banned. Double posting and going off topic is something that the mods won't moan about (unless it's excessive) so why should we moan about other people doing it? That's what the report button is for.
> You know I love ya Freedom, I just think that he should have got away with his comment as we have both got away with much worse
> 
> 
> ...



I would have let it, but it his reply didnt help. so it wasnt like i instigated the fight. 

its like if the mods kicked and banned everyone from the UK clubhouse and replaced us with some tribe members from a rare tribe at the ends of the earth.

there was no need for the crass response. he clearly had nothing to add so just a simple ok and exit stage left would have done fine, but no he head to stick his foot in it


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I would have let it, but it his reply didnt help. so it wasnt like i instigated the fight.
> 
> its like if the mods kicked and banned everyone from the UK clubhouse and replaced us with some tribe members from a rare tribe at the ends of the earth.
> 
> there was no need for the crass response. he clearly had nothing to add so just a simple ok and exit stage left would have done fine, but no he head to stick his foot in it



You should of just used sarcasm, i heard the us members don't really have a very good grip on it


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> he clearly had nothing to add so just a simple ok and exit stage left would have done fine, but no he head to stick his foot in it



Good point. Just watch out, I've seen people arguing with him and then they both end up with infractions and being banned from posting in a certain thread (The Crysis 2 leak thread - remember that MailMan? T'was loads of fun!). He's actually a police officer so it would be very hard to get him to back down lol



cheesy999 said:


> You should of just used sarcasm, i heard the us members don't really have a very good grip on it



That's what I would have done, "Oh, Microcenter in US closing down aswell? No? Hmmm."


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Good point. Just watch out, I've seen people arguing with him and then they both end up with infractions and being banned from posting in a certain thread (The Crysis 2 leak thread - remember that MailMan? T'was loads of fun!). He's actually a police officer so it would be very hard to get him to back down lol
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I would have done, "Oh, Microcenter in US closing down aswell? No? Hmmm."



Ive said what i had to say and im not going to say any more.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Jolly good, pip, pip, fuck you.



nice to see you using all our fine english words


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 16, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I think we need to remember what TPU's ideals are: It's not a Hitler regime here, where you follow the rules/topic or get banned. Double posting and going off topic is something that the mods won't moan about (unless it's excessive) so why should we moan about other people doing it? That's what the report button is for.



Id rather have a mod clarify the rules.
If anyone has a problem with a user just report them saying your bit just like Scam said in another thread himself.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 16, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Id rather have a mod clarify the rules.
> If anyone has a problem with a user just report them saying your bit just like Scam said in another thread himself.



The thing that helped me most was thinking about how the forum's laid out. The rules are there, pretty much, to protect (members) and entice (new members). I follow the rules to the letter and use all correct spelling and punctuation in, say, a review thread or the case gallery because that's where a lot of new members start off/first visit.
The Clubhouse can be a bit more relaxed, as a Stealth thread can, because we haven't gotta worry about frightening off any potential members/traffic.

I would guess it's kind of an unwritten rule.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 16, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> The Clubhouse can be a bit more relaxed



the clubhouse can be relaxed as it doesn't have a topic, we can do whatever we wan't within rules


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 16, 2011)

i see your making friends wherever you go cheesy


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 16, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i see your making friends wherever you go cheesy



and how do you mean that?

you guys all like me, don't you?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 16, 2011)

What is a stealth thread? I have never heard of this term.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> the clubhouse can be relaxed as it doesn't have a topic, we can do whatever we wan't within rules



Certainly. Especially when people in other Clubhouse's are allowed to talk about guns and cars. I would spend more time over at GN, but since I found out that there's a whole thread dedicated to people showing off their marijuana plants and asking how to fix drooped leaves etc., I'm avoiding the place.
I'm not against weed at all lol but it's not where I want my IP to go.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 16, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Certainly. Especially when people in other Clubhouse's are allowed to talk about guns and cars. I would spend more time over at GN, but since I found out that there's a whole thread dedicated to people showing off the marijuana plants and asking how to fix drooped leaves etc., I'm avoiding the place.
> I'm not against weed at all lol but it's not where I want my IP to go.



i don't go on GN too much as theirs only about 5 people at a time


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 16, 2011)

SEEMS like the Gaming Section Rules Thread was cleaned up.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 16, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> What is a stealth thread? I have never heard of this term.



It's when Kreij makes a contest that's only targeted for certain users. He done a coding one for coders, with a title that would only attract coders to enter. This stealth thread is for gamers only, hence the title. It also keeps out the idiots who aren't interested in reading the rules (as the title suggests it contains rules of the gaming section) - very clever of him eh? He's quite good at doing them.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 16, 2011)

just messing cheesy,your cool squire..it was a nudge in the ribs about the windows warrior copper..


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 16, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> windows warrior copper..



who?, i know mailman didn't like me calling him erockers sidekick but...


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 16, 2011)

That doesn't make sense that means if you apply that to all threads they are all technically stealth threads going by your definition Scam.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 16, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> That doesn't make sense that means if you apply that to all threads they are all technically stealth threads going by your definition Scam.



I don't see that relation. 

An easier way to put it: A stealth thread is a covert competition aimed at certain users.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 16, 2011)

What i got was it was a thread that attracted certain users, like a thread that says something about linux is supposed to attract linux users. All thread names are supposed to do that.
EDIT: Im not trying to be a dick i just still don't understand. What you basically said in the above post is its a competition thread that doesn't say its a competition in the thread title.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 16, 2011)

Na, you musta missed the crucial word in my description of a stealth thread.


scaminatrix said:


> It's when Kreij makes a *contest* that's only targeted for certain users....





MilkyWay said:


> EDIT: Im not trying to be a dick i just still don't understand. What you basically said in the above post is its a competition thread that doesn't say its a competition in the thread title.



That's the point of a stealth thread - not everyone is supposed to know it's a competition. Kreij wants the competition aimed at gamers, so he's made it so only gamers will enter the thread, and therefore only gamers will know it's a contest. The thread aimed at coders was the same.

I don't know how I can be more clear. I would say to PM Kreij and ask him, he'll be able to word it better than me.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Jolly good, pip, pip, f#$k you.



Get Yo' yank ass outta here


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 17, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Id rather have a mod clarify the rules.
> If anyone has a problem with a user just report them saying your bit just like Scam said in another thread himself.



In a "General" clubhouse their is no topic so  to speak, so for example, if I see something posted thats inflamitory I will probably just delete it the first time, if it continues I will issue a zero point infraction as a warning and so on and so forth.  Double posting as a one off is not infraction material, repeated and deliberate laziness by continuing to do it when asked to actually use the "multiqoute" or "edit" tab might be, individual circumstances may differ.

For example, the Mailmans comment above is both un-necessary and could be considered inflamitory (to some who don't know him), so it's gone, if it returns I might need to spank him, he may enjoy that of course but thats the risk we take!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> In a "General" clubhouse their is no topic so  to speak, so for example, if I see something posted thats inflamitory I will probably just delete it the first time, if it continues I will issue a zero point infraction as a warning and so on and so forth.  Double posting as a one off is not infraction material, repeated and deliberate laziness by continuing to do it when asked to actually use the "multiqoute" or "edit" tab might be, individual circumstances may differ.
> 
> For example, the Mailmans comment above is both un-necessary and could be considered inflamitory (to some who don't know him), so it's gone, if it returns I might need to spank him, he may enjoy that of course but thats the risk we take!



This man knows humor. Which is surprising considering he comes from the nation that produced Mr. Bean and  "Are you being served".



scaminatrix said:


> It's spelt humo*u*r in our Clubhouse



American English > British English.

British, English........you all are "ish" people. AmeriCANS are CAN DO people. Therefore we took your "ish" language and made it awesome. Thats whys its now called AMERICAN english.



InnocentCriminal said:


> Remove your head from your _arse_, then speak, I can't understand you.



lol



InnocentCriminal said:


> He's a lot like ceiling cat but with an alien head. He's always watching, waiting.



...........always.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This man knows humor.



It's spelt humo*u*r in our Clubhouse


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 17, 2011)

Ill have you know American English comes from British English.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 17, 2011)

British English? I don't like being called British... I prefer being called English. So you could say I speak English English


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 17, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Ill have you know American English comes from British English.



You are not wrong.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> British, English........you all are "ish" people. AmeriCANS are CAN DO people. Therefore we took your "ish" language and made it awesome. Thats whys its now called AMERICAN english.



Remove your head from your _arse_, then speak, I can't understand you.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 17, 2011)

Why is TMM gatecrashing? Has he finally decided that being an American is no longer worth his time and wants asylum?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 17, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Why is TMM gatecrashing? Has he finally decided that being an American is no longer worth his time and wants asylum?



He's a lot like ceiling cat but with an alien head. He's always watching, waiting.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 17, 2011)

themailman78 said:


> ...........always.



:d


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

+ Most words in the American language are longer then the British equivalent Car > Automobile


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> + Most words in the American language are longer then the British equivalent Car > Automobile



Manual - Stickshift


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 17, 2011)

automatic= lazy fat americans.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2011)

Mailman u jelly?
EDIT: English is only the de facto language in the USA, they could speak Spanish.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 17, 2011)

Whats it like having the SNP elected in your country Kieran??


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> + Most words in the American language are longer then the British equivalent Car > Automobile



lol no one says Automobile.



kurosagi01 said:


> automatic= lazy fat americans.



Ya see you take some friendly banter and you turn it mean. I guess there is one in every crowd.



scaminatrix said:


> Manual - Stickshift



We just say "Stick" or "Auto". Trust me we shorten all words to the point they don't even mean the same thing anymore lol


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> lol no one says Automobile.



what do you say then?, Cruise liner fits well because of the size of most of your cars

then again so does 'cool' on the pre 1980 cars...

Did any of you guys watch the 24 hours?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> what do you say then?, Cruise liner fits well because of the size of most of your cars
> 
> then again so does 'cool' on the pre 1980 cars...
> 
> Did any of you guys watch the 24 hours?



We just call them cars, trucks or SUV. Now there is a bunch of slag words to them....

Whip
Cage
Wheels
Ride
Cruiser
Pimp Mobile

Stuff like that. I'm sure I missed a ton also.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Pimp Mobile



i think we UK users have to steal that word


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i think we UK users have to steal that word



You can also call them a "Pimp Sled" which is old school and usually something from the 70's.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 17, 2011)

Pimp mobile thats such a classic.

I got one..Chav mobile:




Do you get these crappy Citroen Saxo in america Mailman??


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Pimp mobile thats such a classic.
> 
> I got one..Chav mobile:
> http://www.carcarediscounts.co.uk/images/saxo scorpion_side's.jpg
> Do you get these crappy Citroen Saxo in america Mailman??



WTF is that? Looks girly.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You can also call them a "Pimp Sled" which is old school and usually something from the 70's.



we call those 'huggy bear mobiles' in the UK

what i think you americans call 'ricers' we call those 'Chav cars'/POS


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 17, 2011)

The US has cars kinda like the one featured in this vid (1 of 2)

Actually, skip straight to part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GzDot_xULg&feature=related


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Whats it like having the SNP elected in your country Kieran??



Scotland as a whole is or was generally a Labour supporting nation but i guess 60 years of non stop Labour people got fed up. Glasgow is a predominately Labour held city so the SNP previously only had 1 seat in Glasgow. The SNP won a lot of seats at the Scottish elections this year, certainly people see them as a real alternative to Labour. My local MSP changed from Labour to SNP so we will see if they turn out to be any better.

Over the time that SNP has run the Scottish Parliament they did these things.
They got us the Commonwealth games in Glasgow.
The M74 extension which is going to be finished months early and millions of pounds under budget!
They kept the free University fees going.
Froze council tax.
Removed some tolls on bridges.
Free travel for over 65s.
No prescription fees.
Building a new Southern General hospital in Glasgow but they are fucking stupid they gave the contract to the people who built Wembley Stadium who are Australian and knocked back a UK firm who had built hospital extensions before.

They need to get the unemployment rate down, they slashed business rates and did some sort of scheme but that's due to end soon. They said they are introducing more modern apprenticeships but i dont think that will mean instant jobs for people our age who have fuck all apart from supermarkets and take away places to work in.

Its easy to keep up with politics here because nothing much else is in the news apart from football, Andy Murry and murders.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Scotland as a whole is or was generally a Labour supporting nation but i guess 60 years of non stop Labour people got fed up. Glasgow is a predominately Labour held city so the SNP previously only had 1 seat in Glasgow. The SNP won a lot of seats at the Scottish elections this year, certainly people see them as a real alternative to Labour. My local MSP changed from Labour to SNP so we will see if they turn out to be any better.
> 
> Over the time that SNP has run the Scottish Parliament they did these things.
> They got us the Commonwealth games in Glasgow.
> ...



I haven't heard much from this. Are you guys independent now? Will you still be using the pound?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2011)

Ive heard of the term "ricer" but over here its like morons who just think having amazing rims on their beamer gets them credit or like what we term in Scotland as "boy racers" who think they can drive at 100mph in their Vauxhall Corsa from 2002 or Peugeot or something like that.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Are you guys independent now? Will you still be using the pound?



1) their still attached to us
2)only other option they've got is euro and thats not really a good economic choice


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> 1) their still attached to us
> 2)only other option they've got is euro and thats not really a good economic choice



Yeah well Haiti is attached to the DR but they are two different nations. Thats why I asked if its independent now.

As for the Euro well........I would stick with the pound. But that didn't answer my question.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah well Haiti is attached to the DR but they are two different nations. Thats why I asked if its independent now.



i meant politicly not geographicly


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i meant politicly not geographicly



So they are not independent like Ireland yet.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So they are not independent like Ireland yet.



they are not independent like the south part of Ireland (actually both parts i was wrong)


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I haven't heard much from this. Are you guys independent now? Will you still be using the pound?



We have a devolved parliament but the SNP want a referendum on independence and more powers granted. They should be able to push one through now as they have a majority of seats which they didn't last term.

The SNP didn't totally think through independence though like how would the armed forces be split up or what currency would we use? What about the Nuclear subs at Faslane Naval Base? Didn't explain the the economic balances either like if its actually good for us to leave the union.

Only about 35% of people want independence.

Its surprising to hear someone ask me about it never mind an American! I thought you might be more interested in things like the tea party and that.

EDIT: We dont have to be tied to the pound if we went independent, we could make a new currency or tie a new currency to the US dollar like a lot of countries do.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2011)

hmmmm Batman: Arkham Asylum for £5...... to buy or not to buy?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> The SNP didn't totally think through independence though like how would the armed forces be split up or what currency would we use? What about the Nuclear subs at Faslane Naval Base? Didn't explain the the economic balances either like if its actually good for us to leave the union.



you'll be better off economically as you'd get most of the oil, as soon as that starts to run out your F**KED

@FREEDOM: 100% BUY, one of the few games i actually finished last year,  spectacular


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2011)

freedomeclipse said:


> hmmmm batman: Arkham asylum for £5...... To buy or not to buy?



buy! Buy! Buy!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2011)

Alright. got it orderd. it was cheaper then amazon too.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 17, 2011)

absolutely freedom,wicked game!
steam done the game of the year edition for about the same price a few months ago.
if you have a second graphics card to enable the physx on,it really is pretty.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you'll be better off economically as you'd get most of the oil, as soon as that starts to run out your F**KED



How do you know that? I mean the rest of the UK isn't exactly in a strong position. Most of the Oil is drilled by American companies so i don't see how we profit from that. We are in a good position to offer businesses pretty good opportunity to invest in resources and we have an emerging renewables development market. The UK cant really survive on being a serivce industry any more because most of the wealth and creation is in finance in London and you know what happened when that fucked up.

And you say "us" but you forget N.Ireland and Wales are part of the union.
Im kinda torn myself i dont know if its a good idea to leave or not.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> We just say "Stick" or "Auto". Trust me we shorten all words to the point they don't even mean the same thing anymore lol



Indeed, Americans call a particular liquid "gas".


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> We have a devolved parliament but the SNP want a referendum on independence and more powers granted. They should be able to push one through now as they have a majority of seats which they didn't last term.
> 
> The SNP didn't totally think through independence though like how would the armed forces be split up or what currency would we use? What about the Nuclear subs at Faslane Naval Base? Didn't explain the the economic balances either like if its actually good for us to leave the union.
> 
> ...



I am a Tea Party member lol But thats besides the point. My Grandfather was Irish decent and my family came over here as indentured servants (slaves) from Ireland. We have an old beef with King Edward lol. Anyway my Grandmothers side was from Scotland so I try and keep up with my "old countries".

Historically I think you should leave the union. However times are vastly different now then they were.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Alright. got it orderd. it was cheaper then amazon too.



I got stuck on the Joker fight, i recently played through it as i bought it on steam back when it was on sale. Kinda pumped up for the new game it will be cool to see where they take the format and gameplay to a city environment.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I am a Tea Party member lol But thats besides the point. My Grandfather was Irish decent and my family came over here as indentured servants (slaves) from Ireland. We have an old beef with King Edward lol. Anyway my Grandmothers side was from Scotland so I try and keep up with my "old countries".



well if you want to stay here you can, we have a very relaxed view on immigration over here 

@Kieren, Joker fights reasonably easy, just takes a few goes to perfect your strategy


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> well if you want to stay here you can, we have a very relaxed view on immigration over here



Naa my family has fought in ever war this nation has been in since before it was a nation. I could never leave her now out of principle.....plus I love guns.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 17, 2011)

arkham city looks amazing,i might even pay somewhere near full price for that one! 
there are some truly amazing scenes in arkham asylum,most of them involve the mind bending guy,there was one scene in particular i thought my computer had died,as the screen went all mash...you will see!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Naa my family has fought in ever war this nation has been in since before it was a nation. I could never leave her now out of principle.....plus I love guns.



To be fair its normally us who drags you into them, although occasionally it's the other way around

I might go to America at some point as everythings cheap




MightyMission said:


> there are some truly amazing scenes in arkham asylum,most of them involve the mind bending guy,there was one scene in particular i thought my computer had died,as the screen went all mash...you will see!



are you thinking of SCARECROW


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> well if you want to stay here you can, we have a very relaxed view on immigration over here
> 
> @Kieren, Joker fights reasonably easy, just takes a few goes to perfect your strategy



I find it funny when people come over here to work legitimately and fill in a jobs gap in the market and then when people from the UK want to emigrate or retire to places like Spain, Australia or Canada that's fine. I mean i know a few people who went over and worked in Amsterdam and Germany for a while.

Im not saying we dont have a problem with lax immigration but i don't think its fair to section out individuals when they come over here legitimately.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 17, 2011)

cheers cheesy! yes thats the fella,i loved the parts where you had to battle scarecrow as it seemed they were the best thought out and most graphically intense too.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> if you have a second graphics card to enable the physx on,it really is pretty.



Ive got that sorted 

but im already planning to get rid of my 2 5850s (again for like the 3rd time after just recently getting crossfired) for a single powerful card. but to match the power of both cards id need something like a GTX580 or 5970. or for an upgrade a 6990.

I can sell both my 5850s for £110-130 each as they have AC Twin Turbo Pro's mounted on them. and at the same time i am aware of some places selling brand new 5850's for under £100. so I'm not real sure at the moment, but even at that price for 2 of the cards. I dont really get much back to put towards a 580, 5970 or 6990


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2011)

Mailman my family was also historically from Ireland.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I find it funny when people come over here to work legitimately and fill in a jobs gap in the market and then when people from the UK want to emigrate or retire to places like Spain, Australia or Canada that's fine. I mean i know a few people who went over and worked in Amsterdam and Germany for a while.
> 
> Im not saying we have a problem with lax immigration but i don't think its fair to section out individuals when they come over here legitimately.



What a lot of people don't know is we have higher emigration then immigration in the UK, and a low birthrate + ageing population means we actually need some immigration


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> What a lot of people don't know is we have higher emigration then immigration in the UK, and a low birthrate + ageing population means we actually need some immigration



Your right its all about balance. Some people just hate out of spite but you need some immigration and i think its fine as long as its done legitimately.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 17, 2011)

i dont think you can use physx on amd/ati cards,but i dont know much about the red side
it might be worth digging out any older generation nvidia card above the 8 series though,just for the pretties

on the subject of upgrade cards,i think nvidia is due to release another generation later this year or early next-it might be worth holding on to get a 5 series until then...my 470s were 240 this time last year,now 160,next year it will probs be <100!
cheesy yea i know i use a pair of 470s but freedom mentioned having ati/amd cards..hence my mention.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i dont think you can use physx on amd/ati cards,but i dont know much about the red side



the red side is AMD/ATI, as a Nvidia user i can tell you the physics works really well, even on my gts 250 it ran quite well

EDIT: lol, look what just turned up in my google reader






DOUBLE EDIT: New Nvidia's are the 28nm in november


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 17, 2011)

haha how that got past a proof reader i will never know...maybe they were err otherwise occupied..gurgle choke slurp


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> What a lot of people don't know is we have higher emigration then immigration in the UK, and a low birthrate + ageing population means we actually need some immigration



No. You need to be banging your women more and reduce outsiders.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2011)

Physx doesn't work on ati cards, you need a hack i think to get a second nvidia card to work as the physx card with an ati card.
IMO its not worth it unless you already have a nvidia card.



TheMailMan78 said:


> No. You need to be banging your women more and reduce outsiders.



If you had seen some of the women here you would want to bring in more "outsiders". See you live in sunny Florida, i live in a dreary urban shithole with council houses.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 17, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i dont think you can use physx on amd/ati cards,but i dont know much about the red side
> it might be worth digging out any older generation nvidia card above the 8 series though,just for the pretties
> 
> on the subject of upgrade cards,i think nvidia is due to release another generation later this year or early next-it might be worth holding on to get a 5 series until then...my 470s were 240 this time last year,now 160,next year it will probs be <100!
> cheesy yea i know i use a pair of 470s but freedom mentioned having ati/amd cards..hence my mention.



It can be done in Win 7 with a little effort and messin about.  There is a huge thread on it somewhere.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Physx doesn't work on ati cards, you need a hack i think to get a second nvidia card to work as the physx card with an ati card.
> IMO its not worth it unless you already have a nvidia card.
> 
> 
> ...



Dude the more you dilute the population the more of your culture will be lost. So get yourself a brown bag and some Red Bull and handle your business.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude the more you dilute the population the more of your culture you will be lost. So get yourself a brown bag and some Red Bull and handle your business.



Hahaha thats brilliant.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 17, 2011)

i remember reading about enabling sli on amd mobo's,
and enabling physx with mixed gpu's on a mobo but not enabling an amd gpu to do physx..
i am going on a thread hunt!


----------



## Millennium (Jun 17, 2011)

I just pulled the trigger on Batman Arkham Asylum too. The reviews were just too good. £5 at play.com and presumably you can use a cd key on steam ? I like steam, never loose my games that way 

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

Millennium said:


> I just pulled the trigger on Batman Arkham Asylum too. The reviews were just too good. £5 at play.com and presumably you can use a cd key on steam ? I like steam, never loose my games that way
> 
> Thanks for the heads up



You won't regret this, best game i've played in years


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2011)

Millennium said:


> I just pulled the trigger on Batman Arkham Asylum too. The reviews were just too good. £5 at play.com and presumably you can use a cd key on steam ? I like steam, never loose my games that way
> 
> Thanks for the heads up



i dont think the retail key works on steam
also i dont think ati can do physx i need to look this one up!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No. You need to be banging your women more and reduce outsiders.



i think we had this conversation last week on this forum, Someone asked why we were stealing all the asian girls, the answer is cause a lot of ours *do* look like Vicky pollard


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i think we had this conversation last week on this forum, Someone asked why we were stealing all the asian girls, the answer is cause a lot of ours *do* look like Vicky pollard



Like I said......brown bag and some Red Bull. For the Queen!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Like I said......brown bag and some Red Bull. For the Queen!



I think i'd prefer the Asians,they have better TV anyway


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 17, 2011)

given that nvidia is licensing sli on amd 990 boards,maybe the forthcoming physx v3 will be available to amd programmers


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 17, 2011)

perhaps, that would be nice


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> given that nvidia is licensing sli on amd 990 boards,maybe the forthcoming physx v3 will be available to amd programmers



Nvidia only gives SLI to AMD now their AMD chipsets are 3-4 years old


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2011)

I think SLI is licensed out to the board manufacturers not AMD itself. Correct me if im wrong there...


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 17, 2011)

that would make sense kieran,since some board manufacturer's make AMD and Intel boards,asus gigabyte,foxconn etc


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2011)

http://blogs.nvidia.com/2011/04/you-asked-for-it-you-got-it-sli-for-amd/

Yeah its licensed out to a manufacturer for use in their AMD boards, see link.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 17, 2011)

next step physx 3 then!the sdk has been dev'd so hopefully it can be hacked for use in amd setups


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFjLMrI5hZI

lol Asians... its a "Party Rock Anthem" parody but instead is "Study Hard Anthem".


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

So guys... You signing in or what ? http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90716&page=22


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> So guys... You signing in or what ? http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90716&page=22



fine since you nag so much


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> fine since you nag so much



NAG!!!,what do you guys think i am, female?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2011)

lol wut?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> lol wut?





MilkyWay said:


> fine since you nag so much





cheesy999:*gets it, ohhhhh, it was sarcasm


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 17, 2011)

good game?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> good game?



what?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2011)

L4D2?
EDIT: So is anyone actually playing L4D2? Its only £5.10 on steam


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> l4d2?



i thought that hadn't started yet?

I'm very confused


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> L4D2?
> EDIT: So is anyone actually playing L4D2? Its only £5.10 on steam



I have the game (paid full price for it when it came out)

but I still prefer L4D1. it looks less cartoony


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2011)

I was asking if MightyMission was asking about L4D2 when posting "good game?" i know im ultra hard to comprehend.
Yeah L4D still has its fans, i know erocker and co like to rotate playing the different versions. I have the first on xbox 360 and the second i got on steam sale a while back.

I thought people where trying to get a game going in another thread but people are busy and in different time zones.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

i'm starting a LFD 2 game now if anyone wants to join


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i'm starting a LFD 2 game now if anyone wants to join



I have no mic that cool?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I have no mic that cool?



i'm not using mine , text chat works well for me


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 17, 2011)

sorry yes,i was asking if left 4 dead 1/2 was good,my little boy was on my lap and trying to tap the buttons too,so i had to keep the post short for it to be legible.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2011)

well that was crap, we didnt have a lot of players and cheesy left the game and then my game just went to desktop and i dont have the other players friended


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 17, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Ive heard of the term "ricer" but over here its like morons who just think having amazing rims on their beamer gets them credit or like what we term in Scotland as "boy racers" who think they can drive at 100mph in their Vauxhall Corsa from 2002 or Peugeot or something like that.



When i think of "ricer" i tend to think of japanese cars modified/jap import pre-modified to the max such as engine mod,body kit,lowered etc etc.
And as for other manufactures being modified to extent they haven't done any engine modifications and just body kit,ugly alloys/rims and overly large exhaust that it smash onto the floor or speed bump i just call them chav mobiles.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> When i think of "ricer" i tend to think of japanese cars modified/jap import pre-modified to the max such as engine mod,body kit,lowered etc etc.
> And as for other manufactures being modified to extent they haven't done any engine modifications i just call them chav mobiles.



Chav-mobiles it is, i'm sure a lot of people just see them as crap cars though (giving them a name would mean giving them a limited amount of respect)


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> When i think of "ricer" i tend to think of japanese cars modified/jap import pre-modified to the max such as engine mod,body kit,lowered etc etc.
> And as for other manufactures being modified to extent they haven't done any engine modifications and just body kit,ugly alloys/rims and overly large exhaust that it smash onto the floor or speed bump i just call them chav mobiles.



exactly they have ricers and we have chav mobiles thats what i mean that its just different

ricers are people who put massive blocks in their skyline and think they are pro


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 17, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> exactly they have ricers and we have chav mobiles thats what i mean that its just different
> 
> ricers are people who put massive blocks in their skyline and think they are pro



TBH skyline R32,R33,R34 GTR as much as their old they are still a very nice car to drive,i would love to try one but i wouldn't want to own one as i'm not a big fan of them.
Still would love a Supra or a MR2 or a RX-7 and those are ricer cars too.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 17, 2011)

i cant beleive they stopped working on the wankel rotary engine(unfortunate name but still).
2 or 3 x 650 cc=capable of 1000bhp + !
shame about the oil leaks though...
didnt the skyline have a massive block to begin with? 2.6 straight 6 w/1 or 2 turbo's IIRC
a guy i worked with had a beastly old mistsubishi gt(o?) 3000 twin turbo thingy until the snow we had last year...
chav mobiles:
blue LED's that serve no purpose anywhere on the car
body kits making the car heavier yet no corresponding engine tuning
badly fitted bonnets that allow more air to cool the standard engine
anything from halfrauds fitted that is visible
turbo sound kit on naturally aspirated engines
sponsor stickers...as if alpine/jbl etc is going to sponsor the chav to show off in his c20let corsa round the local meet point...


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2011)

That was a crappy example but im guessing you all get the idea.

My favourite cars are like the Supra and MX-5 which isnt exactly a really fast car but makes up for it in handling and weight. The Supra engine was almost as if they intended for it to be modified, it can take so much power. One of my mates is into cars but he mainly drives bikes.

There is that anime Initial D about cars and the main guy drives a Toyota Corolla in it. The main character Takumi Fujiwara was supposed to be based on Keiichi Tsuchiya the "drift king". I had to like google the names there as i forgot them but i knew he was based on the drift king i just couldn't remember his name.

The Audi R8 and Bugatti are nice looking cars but i dont think they are my favourites or anything.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 17, 2011)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=144270


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 17, 2011)

my old boss's mrs had one of those R8's,very pretty car,and i tried soooo hard for her to let me take it for a spin but she wouldnt have any of it lol
i just wanted to know how it would sound with that big (v10?) engine right behind your head.
so she had the R8 and a porsche something or other,
and he had a dogging wagon lol,an audi Q5 or something..it was clear who wore the trousers in there house


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> well that was crap, we didnt have a lot of players and cheesy left the game and then my game just went to desktop and i dont have the other players friended



Sounds like things didn't go well after I left, then again they weren't doing to well when I was there, just join the tpu steam groups and invite them from there


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Sounds like things didn't go well after I left, then again they weren't doing to well when I was there, just join the tpu steam groups and invite them from there



Ive been in the steam groups for years but i never use them.
My game just went to desktop randomly during that game of L4D2 no idea why but BC2 seemed to just say it was loading then never, sometimes logging out of steam and going back in fixes all my steam problems not that i have many problems.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 17, 2011)

ill be on every game every day upon the eve of the 24th day of the 6th month of our lord 2011...
Look to the north or on steam and you will find me...


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 18, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> ill be on every game every day upon the eve of the 24th day of the 6th month of our lord 2011...
> Look to the north or on steam and you will find me...



Why?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 18, 2011)

Im tempted to get a HTC Hero off ebay for under £100


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im tempted to get a HTC Hero off ebay for under £100



just get your ass over to the MKMods tribute build instead of talking shit in here


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 18, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> just get your ass over to the MKMods tribute build instead of talking shit in here



but i sick of this samsung jet!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 18, 2011)

I went from a Samsung to a HTC and would reccomend you do the same


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 18, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I went from a Samsung to a HTC and would reccomend you do the same



which HTC did you get?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 18, 2011)

I got the wildfire, however if you can afford It I'd get one with a faster processor as this can occasionally lag


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 18, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I got the wildfire, however if you can afford It I'd get one with a faster processor as this can occasionally lag



+1, am locked in until next year on mine bastards  though to be honest, I use my phones just for texting, occasionally web browsing and making calls and taking pics, for that my wildfire is fine. I did go and check a load of apps out when I 1st got it and was like "sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet" for a week then just used the basic functions lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 18, 2011)

Ive looked at the wildfire. dont like the look of it. I want the HTC Hero in black. even though the HTC Hero is a pretty old phone. i think it came out some time in 2009. doesnt seem to be that many decent phones around after that.

I definitely dont want to go back to a samsung phone thats for sure.

Ive found a brandnew unlocked htc hero for £120. however the black version cost £170. Its amazing how much they hike up the price just because the plastic is molded in a different colour....

Its not as if they had to craft it out of a black rock that was still burning red from coming from the earths core. why such a high price???? same phone, same internals. different colour and BAM an extra £40 on top?!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 18, 2011)

Morning all what's everyone up to today?
Me going shopping again 



EDIT: Wow! It's just gone from ok weather to rain and hail-storm within 2 seconds! It's hailing so hard it's set off a car alarm!


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 18, 2011)

HTC Desire S, AWESOME phone 

Love it. £10 a month too


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 18, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> HTC Desire S, AWESOME phone
> 
> Love it. £10 a month too



trying to buy handset only - got tired of giving away my money!!


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 18, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> HTC Desire S, AWESOME phone
> 
> Love it. £10 a month too



Really what network?

My mum got a wildfire s on 15 a month!  

Still a nice phone but 600vs 1000mhz processor and all that 

Also someone root my phone for me : [

I want 1.2ghz 24/7 : [


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, he's the situation. I have a rolling contract with 3 that is 100mins, unlimited text and 3GB internet for £10/month. I then got a deal for the Desire S on Orange with 30mins, Unlimited texts and 100MB internet for £10/month for 24 months. 

I gave my mum the Orange contract (which she now uses on her phone, and pays) and i kept my 3 contract


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 18, 2011)

to buy or not to buy

To buy - £6.85 for 650 hours of viewing time
Its an anime, an it has bio-boosted armour in it

to not buy : never heard of it before

http://www.zavvi.com/dvd/guyver-the...complete-collection/10047721.html?affil=BUYAT
http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/guy...te-collection-dvd-anime-6-85-zavvi-hut/960017


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 18, 2011)

I thought zaavi when out of business ages ago?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I thought zaavi when out of business ages ago?



i think someone bought them out at the last minute

So yes or no? your the anime experts over here?

In other news Just got a battlefield 3 poster which is gonna stay up until the sequels announced


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 18, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> to buy or not to buy
> 
> To buy - £6.85 for 650 hours of viewing time
> Its an anime, an it has bio-boosted armour in it
> ...



Why not watch a bit of YouTube first? I love Guyver, have the complete series of the original. Love it. Plus the _crap_ live action movies.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 18, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Why not watch a bit of YouTube first? I love Guyver, have the complete series of the original. Love it. Plus the _crap_ live action movies.



i shall watch the youtube, although since it works out at around 1p a minute i might buy it anyway cause it would have to be seriously crap not to work out as a good deal for that

EDIT: Can only find trailers but it looks decent

this is the remake, i heard it follows the original comic series a lot more closely


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 18, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> to buy or not to buy
> 
> To buy - £6.85 for 650 hours of viewing time
> Its an anime, an it has bio-boosted armour in it
> ...


I love guyver and i think for that price for all 26 episodes is worth it,considering back when it 1st came out in volume in HMV i saw it for like £17 or something for like episode 1-3 lol. I am waiting for season 2,if they ever make it. Theres enough chapters released from the manga side for the director to begin a season 2.


FreedomEclipse said:


> I thought zaavi when out of business ages ago?





cheesy999 said:


> i think someone bought them out at the last minute
> 
> So yes or no? your the anime experts over here?
> 
> In other news Just got a battlefield 3 poster which is gonna stay up until the sequels announced


The main Zavvi stores went out of business with woolworths but they are only operating via online now ever since their in-store side got bust.
Some of the stuff from zavvi are unbelievably cheap,they have some amazing deals too. I bought my Steelseries sibera V2 headphones cheap from zavvi compared to Ebuyer price. I have also got zone of the enders HD collection for PS3 on pre-order as Zavvi doing it cheapest.


InnocentCriminal said:


> Why not watch a bit of YouTube first? I love Guyver, have the complete series of the original. Love it. Plus the _crap_ live action movies.



And innocent i recommend watching the anime series it goes further from the original OVA. I too have watched all of them apart from 1st live-action which looks terrible. The 2nd one was okayish the actions was excellent for its time compared to today with all of its fancy animations.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 18, 2011)

Ive just spent some time lurking around zaavi's computer section.... most of the stuff tends to be more expensive if its not in a bundle/deal


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 18, 2011)

Motorola Atrix £15 per month Really love it!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive just spent some time lurking around zaavi's computer section.... most of the stuff tends to be more expensive if its not in a bundle/deal



Well there comp section is bad but when i looked at like their peripherals some of them are a bit cheaper than scan,ebuyer etc etc.
An example i could give is the Razer Tron mouse was like £100 or something on scan and zavvi selling it for £10 less. Other thing i found cheap was my steelseries headphone which was also £10 less than ebuyer price. Just a few bits and bobs cheaper. Also they have a 80gb external 2.5" hdd which may be useful to people who tend to backup things from like the Ps3 etc etc lol.

I tend to use it mainly for games which is cheaper on order than other places.

Also i got a blackberry torch unlocked,paying £10 o2 simplicity,unlimited text and 100minute calls and then £5 blackberry bolt-on. I can't afford to keep paying £15 each month,unfortunately o2 being dicks they changed their simplicity deals to like £10.50 etc which i find ridiculous do people pay £10.50 a month if they pay by topping up?? I can understand if its online payment but not direct cash jeez. And the tariff is lot worst.
My friend is on contract and he only pays £10 and his covered with blackberry bolt-on service,unlimited text and 100minute call?? WTF man seriously its unfair,yeah his on contract but jeez am i getting a crappier deal than that.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 18, 2011)

Does anybody have a dual core phone here? Just wondering how they perform.
I hate phone deals, everyone has amazing deals and im still on a shitty nokia 5530 pay as you go


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 18, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Does anybody have a dual core phone here? Just wondering how they perform.
> I hate phone deals, everyone has amazing deals and im still on a shitty nokia 5530 pay as you go



yes i do, Motorola Atrix
it can play, do anything with no slowdown, completely lagless...

Can't wait for 2.3, it i will be mental then


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 18, 2011)

Is there any other network apart from 3 offering sweet deal for £10 a month?? I need like unlimited text,50-100minute call and internet.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 18, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> yes i do, Motorola Atrix
> it can play, do anything with no slowdown, completely lagless...
> 
> Can't wait for 2.3, it i will be mental then



I'm running Android 2.3.4 on my Galaxy S - really quick and responsive.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 18, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Is there any other network apart from 3 offering sweet deal for £10 a month?? I need like unlimited text,50-100minute call and internet.



check:
orange, Im on £15 for 400min unlimited text +750mb internet + atrix for free
Vodafone, £20 for 900min Unlimited Text + 1GB Internet + Nexus one (last year)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 18, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> check:
> orange, Im on £15 for 400min unlimited text +750mb internet + atrix for free
> Vodafone, £20 for 900min Unlimited Text + 1GB Internet + Nexus one (last year)



I've looked at orange and vodafone and they are all charging for phone.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 18, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I've looked at orange and vodafone and they are all charging for phone.



What you looking for? A phone or just a sim? Also depends a lot on what phone you want. I wanted a Samsung Galaxy S II but i cant really afford £30, add that up for 24 months its expensive


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 18, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> yes i do, Motorola Atrix
> it can play, do anything with no slowdown, completely lagless...
> 
> Can't wait for 2.3, it i will be mental then



That phone looks awesome! Just checked out a review of it, has a massive capacity battery too which is a nice touch. Im a big android fan although i dont have an android phone myself, right now i see it as the best phone OS around. If windows mobile got better maybe i would like that but ive used it and while its okay i just find android easier (my brother has a samsung with win mobile 7).


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 18, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I've looked at orange and vodafone and they are all charging for phone.



if i invite you as a friend it might give you some benefits.. which phone you after?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 18, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> That phone looks awesome! Just checked out a review of it, has a massive capacity battery too which is a nice touch. Im a big android fan although i dont have an android phone myself, right now i see it as the best phone OS around. If windows mobile got better maybe i would like that but ive used it and while its okay i just find android easier (my brother has a samsung with win mobile 7).



so far i havnt been able to finish the battery in a day! android is very good, i have used windows, i dont really like it much... it is all personal though, if you bing rather than google then windows is for you


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 18, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> What you looking for? A phone or just a sim? Also depends a lot on what phone you want. I wanted a Samsung Galaxy S II but i cant really afford £30, add that up for 24 months its expensive





Bo$$ said:


> if i invite you as a friend it might give you some benefits.. which phone you after?



Mainly looking for either a newer android or windows 7 phone and like £10 a month with unlimited text,100min calls and internet really but i'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 19, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Mainly looking for either a newer android or windows 7 phone and like £10 a month with unlimited text,100min calls and internet really but i'm not entirely sure.



if you see one you want, PM me, i will see what i can do mate


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 19, 2011)

your asking for a lot for £10 a month but its maybe possible, i suspect you'd have to pay something for the phone on top depending on the phone

i wouldnt mind a contract for £10 if i could get a decent android phone and unlimted texts + internet


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 19, 2011)

Tesco Mobile "SIM Only" (no phone) £10.00 per month contract (12 month)

500 minutes
5,000 texts (that's gotta be close enough to unlimited lol)
500 MB Data

http://phone-shop.tesco.com/tesco-mobile/sims/


Aah, I see, are you all talking about a contract where you get the android free?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 19, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> if you see one you want, PM me, i will see what i can do mate





MilkyWay said:


> your asking for a lot for £10 a month but its maybe possible, i suspect you'd have to pay something for the phone on top depending on the phone
> 
> i wouldnt mind a contract for £10 if i could get a decent android phone and unlimted texts + internet


You can actually,i found the Orange San Francisco 24 month contract for £10 a month,with unlimited text+internet and 30minute call time lol. I am really considering it and i heard great things about the San Francisco,its an old android though latest firmware is 2.2. And reason i am asking a lot because my friend is only paying £10 for a amazing deal for his blackberry torch.
Heres the spec for the San Francisco: http://www.gsmarena.com/zte_blade-3391.php


scaminatrix said:


> Tesco Mobile "SIM Only" (no phone) £10.00 per month contract (12 month)
> 
> 500 minutes
> 5,000 texts (that's gotta be close enough to unlimited lol)
> ...



Thats a sweet deal scam.


----------



## Millennium (Jun 19, 2011)

I have a san francisco and it's a great phone. Running it with 2.3.4 android via Cyanomod (tpt from here). The support isn't perfect but it's getting there. Good phone for messing about with android, and I got mine for 70 quid on PayG (orange). 

I don't actually use my phone much though but it's nice to have :] The browser is great. Only drawback is no flash support, cpu is too slow for it.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Only drawback is no flash support, cpu is too slow for it.



same on mine, youtube works though so its all good


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 19, 2011)

I dont understand how that phones spec says AMOLED or LCD. Kuro the blackberry you have looks better than that San Fransisco Orange.

Yeah Scam i saw the Tesco sim card deal when i was actually in there but i thought it was about to run out like it was a deal for a certain time only, looks like a good deal to me its much better value than topping up just £10 a month on its own. Still have to buy a cheap phone to go with it though.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 19, 2011)

Well the phone i want right now,no matter if its same spec as other HTC phones,i want the HTC Thunderbolt lol,i just want it for the name "Thunderbolt" sounds bad ass.
And the blackberry is a damn brick i tell you,its less of a brick without a case but jeez its heavy in the pocket lol. Also paying £15 makes me feel like i am getting rip offed compared to my friend paying £10.
The Tesco deal does sound tempting and Tesco network is owned by same company that owns O2.

Also if you do go on contract make sure you ask them if its including VAT,sounds silly but i used to be on orange sim only contract,contract was £15 a month but i got charged additional £2-3 out of additional VAT,even though i didn't go over any limits.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 19, 2011)

what do you guys think of this?? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HTC-HERO-MOBI...36464?pt=UK_Mobile_Phones&hash=item3cb9140bd0

the thing that makes my spidey senses tingle is the 'Seller refubished' tag


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> what do you guys think of this?? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HTC-HERO-MOBI...36464?pt=UK_Mobile_Phones&hash=item3cb9140bd0
> 
> the thing that makes my spidey senses tingle is the 'Seller refubished' tag



that's probably caused its overclocked


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> that's probably caused its overclocked



if you were looking for a HTC hero. would you buy this phone??


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> what do you guys think of this?? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HTC-HERO-MOBI...36464?pt=UK_Mobile_Phones&hash=item3cb9140bd0
> 
> the thing that makes my spidey senses tingle is the 'Seller refubished' tag



I'm pretty sure the hero doesn't support 2.3 even with custom flash firmware.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 19, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I'm pretty sure the hero doesn't support 2.3 even with custom flash firmware.



http://androidcommunity.com/android-2-3-gingerbread-hits-the-htc-hero-20110123/


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> http://androidcommunity.com/android-2-3-gingerbread-hits-the-htc-hero-20110123/



get it if you want the hero
dude has 100% record


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 19, 2011)

Interesting and in my honest opinion i prefer the graphite grey colour for the Hero.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 19, 2011)

idk since they dont list any pictures of the item its hard to tell.

My mobile was actually from ebay it was BNIB still sealed if i remember correctly the guy just didnt want an upgrade or something.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 19, 2011)

Lol what phone you using now Kieran??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 19, 2011)

I could just the the white/silver sealed brand new Hero from play.com for £120 and try to root the firmware myself but this dudes already done it and it costs just a few quid more.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I could just the the white/silver sealed brand new Hero from play.com for £120 and try to root the firmware myself but this dudes already done it and it costs just a few quid more.



your call bro, what is the warranty on ebay?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 19, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> your call bro, what is the warranty on ebay?



"Returns only accepted for faults, which must be within 7 days of receipt, however all phones are checked fully and are working 100% So there won't be any problems."

but what if it goes wrong after the 7day period?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> "Returns only accepted for faults, which must be within 7 days of receipt, however all phones are checked fully and are working 100% So there won't be any problems."
> 
> but what if it goes wrong after the 7day period?



your screwed, unless you can get ebay to do something about it


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't see what all this Android fuss is about!  Call me old fashioned, I use my phone to call and text, if I wanna access anything online I use my IPad 2, I get a free high speed Mobile dongle for work use so I just connect with that if I am out and about and there is no freebie wireless available.  Seems a lot of money to me just so as you can access the interwbz with some reasonable (albeit small) visuals and speed.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I don't see what all this Android fuss is about! Call me old fashioned, I use my phone to call and text, if I wanna access anything online I use my IPad 2



An IPAD 2 is more expensive then a top of the range android phone!!!, its cheaper to have a phone that does it all

besides its great that you can go on TPU or watch youtube or listen to spotify when your waiting for something (like a train etc)


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 19, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I don't see what all this Android fuss is about!  Call me old fashioned, I use my phone to call and text, if I wanna access anything online I use my IPad 2, I get a free high speed Mobile dongle for work use so I just connect with that if I am out and about and there is no freebie wireless available.  Seems a lot of money to me just so as you can access the interwbz with some reasonable (albeit small) visuals and speed.



well we prefer not to carry the ipad around + buy the addtional data package for it. buy a decent phone save £300+


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> An IPAD 2 is more expensive then a top of the range android phone!!!, its cheaper to have a phone that does it all



Pfffft, you think they compare?  You think that you get the same options?  You think squinting on a poxy little screen at my age is good lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 19, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I don't see what all this Android fuss is about!  Call me old fashioned, I use my phone to call and text, if I wanna access anything online I use my IPad 2, I get a free high speed Mobile dongle for work use so I just connect with that if I am out and about and there is no freebie wireless available.  Seems a lot of money to me just so as you can access the interwbz with some reasonable (albeit small) visuals and speed.



you can use it to call in airstrikes tatty. (im sure this awakens some sort of nostalgic memories for you )


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Pfffft, you think they compare?  You think that you get the same options?  You think squinting on a poxy little screen at my age is good lol



Have you seen the size of Some of these phones, you can barely fit some in your hand and if you want a tablet the android ones are cheaper too

If you need anything more then an android phone your better off getting a laptop anyway


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 19, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lol what phone you using now Kieran??



Still the vile Nokia 5530, i flipping tell you symbian is one shitty OS. The battery is crap but one good thing is the construction its durable. For simple phoning its okay but the UI and OS are really slow and unintuitive, has youtube too but the UI for that isn't that great either.

I wanted a Galaxy S but i always thought if they could combo the great screen on the Galaxy S and the camera on the Google Nexus S (made by Samsung too) you would have a great phone. Dual core phones where only around the corner so there wasn't any point in getting a Galaxy S.

EDIT: There are quite a lot of second hand HTC Hero on ebay http://phones.shop.ebay.co.uk/Mobil...le_Phones&_sc=1&_sop=15&_trksid=p3286.c0.m301

EDIT: I dont see what all the fuss is says the IPAD 2 owner! LOL ironic or what? Also Freedom just get the brand new HTC Hero from play better being off that way incase the refurb is scratched up and you wouldn't be able to do anything about it.

Ipad lets see £500 (guestimate) for an Ipad then a year later 'OH LOOK NEW BETTER IMPROVED IPAD'. I bet all the original Ipad owners where crying then, maybe not im guessing they bought the second version too.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 19, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Still the vile Nokia 5530, i fucking tell you symbian is one shitty OS. The battery is crap but one good thing is the construction its durable. For simple phoning its okay but the UI and OS are really slow and unintuitive, has youtube too but the UI for that isn't that great either.



I got so desperate to get rid of my samsung that i almost bought my mates Nokia 5800 for £60


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I got so desperate to get rid of my samsung that i almost bought my mates Nokia 5800 for £60



when i had a Samsung i spent an entire week trying to buy my friends Sony xperia x8, my Samsung really was a truly S**T phone, interestingly though i started to like it the same week i got my HTC Wildfire so that was a bit depressing, still while my Samsung was incredibley reliable it also lagged (who else actually had/has a phone where you have to wait a few seconds to wait for a 20 people long contact list to load)


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 19, 2011)

Whats wrong with the Galaxy S II and the original? just because they may have had some shitty phones doesn't mean those 2 are like that. Im not a fan of the mini or anything like that.

I went right off sony phones i used to have a k800i solid and reliable phone for its day but the new smart phones from sony just kinda meh to me.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 19, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Whats wrong with the Galaxy S II and the original? just because they may have had some shitty phones doesn't mean those 2 are like that. Im not a fan of the mini or anything like that.
> 
> I went right off sony phones i used to have a k800i solid and reliable phone for its day but the new smart phones from sony just kinda meh to me.



I have tried HTC, Samsung, Motorola and Sony android phones, I can honestly say that HTC are by far the best build and the Samsungs have the best designs and camera.. Motorola is a blend of the Two and actually end up better than it's counterparts minus the camera... I have loved all my phones...

But sony they are trying too hard to achieve a sort of PS3 world, it really doesn't work for a phone.... Plus build is Meh and optics are so-so


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 19, 2011)

I had the Nokia 5230 and i bricked that piece of crap and now i have the blackberry torch which is one of the most high end phone i have ever had in history lol.
2nd highest on the line is my old LG viewty lol.
In my state of mind HTC was 1st phone manufacture to use android right??
And the whole ipad2,i rather have the iphone instead,smaller has similar features to ipad2 and its portable and not many people will try steal it off you. Why because its safely tucked in your pocket and ipad well i like carrying a big bag for it lol.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Im not a fan of the mini or anything like that.



i know someone who has the galaxy mini, good phone from what i've seen (me and my freinds all have andriod phones(i got my HTC and everyone just appeared to think 'i want one of those')


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i know someone who has the galaxy mini, good phone from what i've seen (me and my freinds all have andriod phones(i got my HTC and everyone just appeared to think 'i want one of those')



yeah the wildfire S was like that for me... but the darn thing was too slow!

it really looks hot in white


anyone heard this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18SUFbABxNQ&feature=related


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 19, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> I have tried HTC, Samsung, Motorola and Sony android phones, I can honestly say that HTC are by far the best build and the Samsungs have the best designs and camera.. Motorola is a blend of the Two and actually end up better than it's counterparts minus the camera... I have loved all my phones...
> 
> But sony they are trying too hard to achieve a sort of PS3 world, it really doesn't work for a phone.... Plus build is Meh and optics are so-so



Thanks for the reply, have to say i agree with what you said. Just have to wait for the new nokias with windows mobile on them since they are moving to windows mobile (symbian os was shit anyway good riddance man!). Nokia used to be a good brand years ago but the smartphones they have are shitty.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> yeah the wildfire S was like that for me... but the darn thing was too slow!



i have the original wildfire 540mhz....

i'm thinking of o/c it but i've learnt strategy's to deal with the slow proc

@keiren:having used one i can tell you there's a severe lack of apps for W7 at the moment

i've recently decided i like metric

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqldwoDXHKg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIOA8ERd_Jc


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i have the original wildfire 540mhz....
> 
> i'm thinking of o/c it but i've learnt strategy's to deal with the slow proc
> 
> @keiren:having used one i can tell you there's a severe lack of apps for W7 at the moment



windows mobile 7.5 is coming out and my brother uses a samsung with win7, like i said before its okay but i just prefer android


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 19, 2011)

I want change from my BB to a android phone but i doubt anyone is dumb to do a swap for it lol.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 19, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I want change from my BB to a android phone but i doubt anyone is dumb to do a swap for it lol.



hahaha your going to be stuck with that brick then for a while


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> windows mobile 7.5 is coming out and my brother uses a samsung with win7, like i said before its okay but i just prefer android



someone i know has a htc hd7, i tried to get them to buy a desire s but they said the desire was meant for 'fun' and not 'work', they then went and bought a phone designed for movies and games with full Dolby and xbox live support.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i have the original wildfire 540mhz....
> 
> i'm thinking of o/c it but i've learnt strategy's to deal with the slow proc
> 
> ...



no love for karnivool?

you cant root the wildfire S....yet hence why it is sitting as my spare phone


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> no love for karnivool?
> 
> you cant root the wildfire S....yet hence why it is sitting as my spare phone



their ok, not what i'd chose to listen to but i'd put up with it if it came up one the radio or something


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 19, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Thanks for the reply, have to say i agree with what you said. Just have to wait for the new nokias with windows mobile on them since they are moving to windows mobile (symbian os was shit anyway good riddance man!). Nokia used to be a good brand years ago but the smartphones they have are shitty.



I used to have a N95 before, so same boat there, it would take ages to do anything. hopefully nokia take a look at android soon too, i might go back to them


----------



## Broom2455 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Regarding phones and contract deals*

I run an HTC Desire on a network who piggyback of o2.
For £10 per month I get:
250 UK minutes
Unlimited UK texts
Unlimited Internet
Please note this is not a contract. 
See:http://giffgaff.com/orders/affiliate/broom2455
https://giffgaff.com/buy

There service is excellent, no fuss, no aggro whatsoever.

They are totally online.
Even porting phone number is no problem and was done within 24 hours


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 19, 2011)

Broom2455 said:


> I run an HTC Desire on a network who piggyback of o2.
> For £10 per month I get:
> 250 UK minutes
> Unlimited UK texts
> ...



their tariffs are too good to be true lol 8p/min to call any network or landline?? pfft

its usually 20-25p to other networks and 10p to any landline. this is too good to be true (applying for a free sim now)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 19, 2011)

Sounds way too good to be true broom lol.


----------



## Millennium (Jun 19, 2011)

My brother used to use giff gaff for the unlimited internet (10/month). I think there is a FUP though. The sim worked fine, no problems. I say if you like the prices go for it.

In fact I've just ordered a sim and will use it once I spent my last £10 on orange payg (topped up yesterday  lol)

If you aren't sure about giff gaff check out the forums. If you get your sim from there I think you get a free £5 credit too.


----------



## Broom2455 (Jun 19, 2011)

Nope, it's not to good be true, it is true. Hope you all used my link
http://giffgaff.com/orders/affiliate/broom2455

Then I get a thanks for telling you


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

GIF GAF say they won't let you use your phone as an internet thingey for your computer if it matters


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 19, 2011)

Be you need put some anger at them and they may offer you a custom deal lol,I'm posting this on my blackberry torch atm because I'm at work.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Be you need put some anger at them and they may offer you a custom deal lol,I'm posting this on my blackberry torch atm because I'm at work.



talking about phone in deals someone i know tried to cancel his sky multi-room subscription and get movies instead and sky just halfed the price of his tariff


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 19, 2011)

Result!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Result!



then again i know someone else who got around £7 of his mobile tariff by complaining, so i'd say if you have the chance phone in and moan at them,


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 19, 2011)

absolutely,i done it with my 3 "unlimited internet" i bitched and moaned and got it really unlimited 
their version of unlimited was half gig a month,i told them thats not unlimited,its fair use-which i wasnt warned about on purchase...
its still crap but its actually better than my sky internet right now!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> their version of unlimited was half gig a month,i told them thats not unlimited,its fair use-which i wasnt warned about on purchase...
> its still crap but its actually better than my sky internet right now!



i have a 'fair use' on my t-mobile contract but i got it back in 2010 when the fair use was still 1gb so i have no problems with my phone, although if i did reach the top of 1gb i don't see what they'd actually do about it.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 19, 2011)

I was going to thank your post:



Tatty_One said:


> I don't see what all this Android fuss is about!  Call me old fashioned, I use my phone to call and text



But then:



Tatty_One said:


> if I wanna access anything online I use my IPad 2





Just kidding, you got yer thanks lol


Oh man it's done it again! That was like 2 pages ago! Damn googlemail...


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Oh man it's done it again! That was like 2 pages ago! Damn googlemail...



i get t worse then you as i get my TPU emails through a non google account on google, takes about an hour minimum


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 19, 2011)

i disabled any notifications as i spend far too much time here anyway


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 19, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> EDIT: I dont see what all the fuss is says the IPAD 2 owner! LOL ironic or what?



This IPAD 2 owner, streams Powerpoint presentations across Europe in real time whilst teleconferencing from the same device, thats the reason I bought one, simply because it does things an android phone cannot do, yes I could have bought a lappy instead but whats the point..... I have a work quadcore HP Elitebook lappy, why would I want 2 lol    Ohhh and because I work for a charity Apple gives me 30% off also which helps


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> This IPAD 2 owner, streams Powerpoint presentations across Europe in real time whilst teleconferencing from the same device, thats the reason I bought one, simply because it does things an andropid phone cannot do, yes I could have bought a lappy instead but whats the point..... I have a work quadcore HP Elitebook lappy, why would I want 2 lol



What do you need to do that involves streaming a power-point whilst teleconferencing? and why do you think freedom will need to do that?

And coudn't you do the same on a netbook much cheaper?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> What do you need to do that involves streaming a power-point whilst teleconferencing? and why do you think freedom will need to do that?
> 
> And coudn't you do the same on a netbook much cheaper?



Possibly cheaper on a netbook but they just dont compete in the streaming media field, I only have a 16GB IPAD 2 and with the 30% off I paid just £319, I have tried using the very good works lappy and it's fine but I do find that the IPAD is a bit smoother and of course there are other toys I can play with that add value.....

I sometimes have weekly video/teleconferencing meetings with partner charities in Italy, France and Germany, I say sometimes because the Regional Director is supposed to do them but she hates technology so tries to get me to do them all the time, more often than not I am out of the office on the road.  I don't think Freedom will need to do that, my origional point was that I don't personally like Android phones, if I want the multimeadia stuff i simply prefer a bigger screen, I am lazy, I don't like all the scrolling lol.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Possibly cheaper on a netbook but they just dont compete in the streaming media field, I only have a 16GB IPAD 2 and with the 30% off I paid just £319, I have tried using the very good works lappy and it's fine but I do find that the IPAD is a bit smoother and of course there are other toys I can play with that add value.....
> 
> I sometimes have weekly video/teleconferencing meetings with partner charities in Italy, France and Germany, I say sometimes because the Regional Director is supposed to do them but she hates technology so tries to get me to do them all the time, more often than not I am out of the office on the road.  I don't think Freedom will need to do that, my origional point was that I don't personally like Android phones, if I want the multimeadia stuff i simply prefer a bigger screen, I am lazy, I don't like all the scrolling lol.




wait a second, if charities are supposed to be non-profit why do you drive a jag?

£319 is good though, i'd probably buy one at that price but it'll never happen due to the level of price fixing that seams to go on with apple products.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> wait a second, if charities are supposed to be non-profit why do you drive a jag?



Lol, he bought that with his own hard earned money (and probably shooting a few people in the way in your behalf). Now retired and helping charities.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Lol, he bought that with his own hard earned money (and probably shooting a few people in the way in your behalf). Now retired and helping charities.



he's retired?

that makes him 861 in TPU years, considering most of us are under/around 20


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> wait a second, if charities are supposed to be non-profit why do you drive a jag?
> 
> £319 is good though, i'd probably buy one at that price but it'll never happen due to the level of price fixing that seams to go on with apple products.



Lol what's what I drive got to do with it, it's not a company car we have to use our own for business, we still get paid (I am not a volunteer but an employee) plus I get an MOD pension that was paid the day I left the Army, non of this waiting till I am 65 malarkey.

I suppose you could see the IPAD as extravagant, but like I said, for £319 when I already have a works lappy and the wife has a netbook was a treat, it's just a treat I use, if we all went for the cheapest all the time then we wouldn'y have been having the discussion earlier about the range of Android phones and probably in some cases the significant difference in prices between them.

Edit:  Not retired, retired from the Army yes after 28 years, but still working hard, and I am 51 on Tuesday


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol what's what I drive got to do with it, it's not a company car we have to use our own for business, we still get paid (I am not a volunteer but an employee) plus I get an MOD pension that was paid the day I left the Army, non of this waiting till I am 65 malarkey.
> 
> I suppose you could see the IPAD as extravagant, but like I said, for £319 when I already have a works lappy and the wife has a netbook was a treat, it's just a treat I use, if we all went for the cheapest all the time then we wouldn'y have been having the discussion earlier about the range of Android phones and probably in some cases the significant difference in prices between them.



You get paid a pension as soon as you leave the army!!!, are there any non combat jobs that pay well?


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 19, 2011)

artillery gunner. you don't see much of the enemy, you just fire fucking huge shells at taliban dudes hiding up in a cave


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> artillery gunner. you don't see much of the enemy, you just fire fucking huge shells at taliban dudes hiding up in a cave



i'm thinking a military job that doesn't require me leaving the country


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 19, 2011)

well we're withdrawing from afghanistan now so you wouldn't  unless of course gadaffi pisses us off and we invade


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i'm thinking a military job that doesn't require me leaving the country



You can always clean toilets in MoD HQ 

There are plenty of "office work" in the army, or if you are a bit smart you can go for weapons development with BAE or something.


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 19, 2011)

what about vehicle maintenance... IE repair broken jets and tanks and shit?
they ship em back to UK, you fix em, they fuck off back to the wars that we're always in for some reason


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> You can always clean toilets in MoD HQ
> 
> There are plenty of "office work" in the army, or if you are a bit smart you can go for weapons development with BAE or something.



i don't think i'd survive in the military being useless

@Spectrum: thats what i was thinking about


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 19, 2011)

you also said medicine on steam... that'd be good if you were a researcher


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> You get paid a pension as soon as you leave the army!!!, are there any non combat jobs that pay well?



Depends what you call paid well?  When I left I was on £51,000 but I was very fortunate (2004), and you don't contribute to the pension either, it's totally free, I got a large tax free lump sum plus an annual pension which probably equates to a Postmans salary.

As for jobs, get cooking, you can't get much further back than a Chef is.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Depends what you call paid well?  When I left I was on £51,000 but I was very fortunate (2004), and you don't contribute to the pension either, it's totally free, I got a large tax free lump sum plus an annual pension which probably equates to a Postmans salary.
> 
> As for jobs, get cooking, you can't get much further back than a Chef is.


Cooking, sounds good, I have gota gcse in food tech but I dont know what grade yet probably b/c

what did you do?

how about human resources?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i'm thinking a military job that doesn't require me leaving the country



Get a job in intelligence 
as a secret agent, apparently the highest thing they need is a B grade GCSE in physics


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 19, 2011)

You dont actually need a lot of qualifications to get into the army, i heard you learn quite a lot while your in it. Depends what you want to do though but with budget cutbacks idk.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Get a job in intelligence
> as a secret agent, apparently the highest thing they need is a B grade GCSE in physics



I havn't done all the physx, chem, bio exams yet but I've got a* in the ones i have done so that sounds like wasting quilifications


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 19, 2011)

So wait cheesy your only in GCSE/Yr 11?? So what your only 16 years old?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I havn't done all the physx, chem, bio exams yet but I've got a* in the ones i have done so that sounds like wasting quilifications



your Year 11 right?? 
How have you not finished exams yet???
My brother is yr11 and he was done last weekend
Only us A2 people are still wasting our lives in the exam hall... 
I have actually spent 16hours working today.... Only 2 breaks for FOOD+TPU


Guess you aint the youngest anymore Kuro


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> your Year 11 right??
> How have you not finished exams yet???
> My brother is yr11 and he was done last weekend
> Only us A2 people are still wasting our lives in the exam hall...
> ...



Yr 10 and I still have 2 weeks of gcse's left this year having only done about 10 out of 15 exams


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 19, 2011)

that cant be right,even my addled memory tells me he said he'd been married a few pages back


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I havn't done all the physx, chem, bio exams yet but I've got a* in the ones i have done so that sounds like wasting quilifications



Physics not physx. Quilifications? QUIL? lol do you proof read your posts? How did you get to do all 3 sciences, your school must work different to the high school i went to. Your not doing that at college are you?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 19, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> that cant be right,even my addled memory tells me he said he'd been married a few pages back



Suddenly i feel old and im only 20. Yeah i didnt know this many people where still at school.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Physics not physx. Quilifications? QUIL? lol do you proof read your posts? How did you get to do all 3 sciences, your school must work different to the high school i went to. Your not doing that at college are you?


Phone us lagging about 2 seconds behind the buttons I press/ its a grammar school, Im doing 2 maths gcse as well


MightyMission said:


> that cant be right,even my addled memory tells me he said he'd been married a few pages back


I've never said that , freedom said he thought I was married


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks to Tatty im not the oldest here but i definitely feel like it with 3 sons running rings around me!
I'm 33 and noticing white hairs recently.To the barbers it is then 

humble apologies cheesy,i knew you and married were mentioned.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 19, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Thanks to Tatty im not the oldest here but i definitely feel like it with 3 sons running rings around me!
> I'm 33 and noticing white hairs recently.To the barbers it is then



Just use the shaver.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> its a grammar school



Not at Harvey are you?



MightyMission said:


> Thanks to Tatty im not the oldest here but i definitely feel like it with 3 sons running rings around me!
> I'm 33 and noticing white hairs recently.To the barbers it is then
> 
> humble apologies cheesy,i knew you and married were mentioned.



There's not many of us oldies in the Clubhouse lol I might not be that old, but I feel it.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 19, 2011)

I just looked up year 10 and its like 14 and 15 year olds! Come on man you cant be 14 or 15 years old! Year 10 is 3rd year in Scotland. Ive never really heard of GCSE being done in year 10.


----------



## Broom2455 (Jun 19, 2011)

lol age wise I'm right between MightyMission and Tatty


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 19, 2011)

Broom2455 said:


> lol age wise I'm right between MightyMission and Tatty



Now i feel MightyOld


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Not at Harvey are you?[/spoiler]
> 
> No I'm not.
> 
> @tasty/murdered (spell check problems but you know who you are): can I be added to the clubhouse preferably at 10.5


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 19, 2011)

Broom2455 said:


> lol age wise I'm right between MightyMission and Tatty



42 or something close to that. Im shite at math.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 19, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> your Year 11 right??
> How have you not finished exams yet???
> My brother is yr11 and he was done last weekend
> Only us A2 people are still wasting our lives in the exam hall...
> ...


Lol nah i think El mayo is younger than me i think.


cheesy999 said:


> Yr 10 and I still have 2 weeks of gcse's left this year having only done about 10 out of 15 exams



And that can't be right either you should be doing your GCSEs in yr 11?? Unless your super smart and your school allowed you to do GCSE a year ahead.
And i'm pretty sure in science you will learn physics,chemistry and biology in most brief detail for you to pass the science exam.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I just looked up year 10 and its like 14 and 15 year olds! Come on man you cant be 14 or 15 years old! Year 10 is 3rd year in Scotland. Ive never really heard of GCSE being done in year 10.



I did some in year nine, but i'll be 16 in jan if It answers your question


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I did some in year nine, but i'll be 16 in jan if It answers your question



Im just surprised. How can you do exams in year 9? Arnt those just like block tests not full exams.

Yeah El Mayo it says on his page he is 17 and kuro is 18 but he isn't from here so he doesn't count.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 19, 2011)

I swear he is a UK citizen?? And cheesy you must be too smart for those exams so they made you do GCSEs exams early,i know this faggot boy my age did his As level art along with his GCSE Art and he got A on both. Every teacher favoured him for a lot of shit just because of his talent in art.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

They cut ks3 short for me so now im on a variety of gcse's of different lengths and formats, from 1 year full gcse's to 3 year modular and everything in-between

It would take more time then I have to explain the complexity of my situation In detail


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 19, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I swear he is a UK citizen?? And cheesy you must be too smart for those exams so they made you do GCSEs exams early,i know this faggot boy my age did his As level art along with his GCSE Art and he got A on both. Every teacher favoured him for a lot of shit just because of his talent in art.



So he is! Hes not a member of the club though.

Okay i get it now Cheesy, we can stop hounding you like paparazzi now.


----------



## Broom2455 (Jun 19, 2011)

Spot on Mighty


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> So he is! Hes not a member of the club though.
> 
> Okay i get it now Cheesy, we can stop hounding you like paparazzi now.



My biggest problem is how to revise and watch the near 1000 mins of anime i bought today


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 19, 2011)

Do what i do,spend hour of revision then take half hour break which can cover you on watching 1 episode of an anime. Then start your hour revision,you should never revise for extremely long time unless you can but for me i can't,my brain needs time to process the stuff.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Do what i do,spend hour of revision then take half hour break which can cover you on watching 1 episode of an anime. Then start your hour revision,you should never revise for extremely long time unless you can but for me i can't,my brain needs time to process the stuff.



I'm doing gcse's with no study leave, its more of an 'hour of revision' an all my free times been used up


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I'm doing gcse's with no study leave, its more of an 'hour of revision' an all my free times been used up



Thats what i mean lol,do it after school hours.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Thats what i mean lol,do it after school hours.



I need digital copies really, so I can watch them on the go.

Edit: this just came into my Google reader


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 20, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> You dont actually need a lot of qualifications to get into the army, i heard you learn quite a lot while your in it. Depends what you want to do though but with budget cutbacks idk.



Your correct, however if you want to get a really good trade in one of the Technical Corps (R Signals, R Engineers, REME etc) then you need good quals simply because competition is fierce, most would easily get in the Infantry or Cavalry notwithstanding the medicals and fitness stuff but if you wanna become something like a "Guided Weapons technician" in the REME then to put it in perspective, the whole Army probably recruits a maximum of about 30 a year.

I started off in the Royal Signals at the ripe old age of 16 as a Technician, I left them after 15 years (as a Warrant Officer Class 2) and went into a specialisation which pretty much cannot be accessed until you have gained a lot of experience and gone thru a lengthy selection procedure, I then spent 5 years pretty much in the 4 corners of the world in shall we say Air Support operations, I then got commissioned and became an Officer, did 8 years further, my last job being in an Infantry Battle Group (still in specialisation), I was part of the first Infantry Battle Group that went into Afghanistan in 2002.  2003 I was part of the Iraq invasion, I left in 2004..... by then I had enuff!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

I just send off my ram to crucial, i put this one GB stick.... It has taken 13mins to start up the PC and 20 to start skype and firefox at the same time!!! 
I hope they get my replacements to me quick!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 20, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> I just send off my ram to crucial, i put this one GB stick.... It has taken 13mins to start up the PC and 20 to start skype and firefox at the same time!!!
> I hope they get my replacements to me quick!



Thats Win 7 64bit for ya!!  Stick a USB stick in and activate readyboost, that might help a little!

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/products/features/readyboost


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats Win 7 64bit for ya!!  Stick a USB stick in and activate readyboost, that might help a little!
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/products/features/readyboost



i added an extra 900mb, seems to be a little better, i need to find a faster stick


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 20, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> i added an extra 900mb, seems to be a little better, i need to find a faster stick



Pitty youre on DDR2, I was planning to upgrade to 8GB set of DDR3 and sell off my current set


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Pitty youre on DDR2, I was planning to upgrade to 8GB set of DDR3 and sell off my current set



pitty I cant use the full 4gb set i have!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm running: 
Windows 7 x86 
Gigabyte G31m-ES2l
E2160
500GB WDC Green (2x250GB partitions)
All with 1GB PNY DDR2-667!!! I didn't think it'd work all too well, but it does!!

My performance ain't that bad, but I'm always having to run CCleaner and that. Also, having more than 10 tabs open if Firefox makes it extra slow 



Bo$$ said:


> pitty I cant use the full 4gb set i have!



pitty you don't want the 8GB kit of OCZ that I've got...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 20, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I'm running:
> Windows 7 x86
> Gigabyte G31m-ES2l
> E2160
> ...



Again, a USB stick and readyboost will help


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I'm running:
> Windows 7 x86
> Gigabyte G31m-ES2l
> E2160
> ...



I really dont know, it was working fine last time i tried it...
Things just take ages to load up without the ready boost!

Pitty i couldn't use it even if i still had cash for it


Many thanks Tatty it worked quite well! I found a corsair 16gb stick now im using that 
hope they return my ram fast


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 20, 2011)

come post in my official hot food thread, the tastiest thread on GN


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 20, 2011)

mmm Lasagne


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 20, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> mmm Lasagne



but is it as good as a pasty?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 20, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> but is it as good as a pasty?



everyone knows Lasagne is the holy grail of food.

your pasty dont have shit on a lasagne fool!! get your pasty ass pastry outta here!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> everyone knows Lasagne is the holy grail of food.
> 
> your pasty dont have shit on a lasagne fool!! get your pasty ass pastry outta here!



excuse me, for i have only ever tried tesco lasagne


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> excuse me, for i have only ever tried tesco lasagne



You have wasted your entire life my young friend...:shadedshu


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 20, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> excuse me, for i have only ever tried tesco lasagne



I pitty you. Ive been to some places that do a fucking awesome home baked lasagne - one of these places was an italian cafe in Acton town somewhere.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 20, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> You have wasted your entire life my young friend...:shadedshu





FreedomEclipse said:


> I pitty you. Ive been to some places that do a fucking awesome home baked lasagne - one of these places was an italian cafe in Acton town somewhere.



i have let down the clubhouse, and for that, my apologies are given 

Now if you can post pictures of it in the hot food thread (i'm seeing if i can overtake another thread by a similar name - unlikely but possible)


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 20, 2011)

Cheesy how about no?

Tatty, thank you for the interesting post.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 20, 2011)

there is an absolutely crucial italian restaurant over theatreland way,in an alleyway, i think the place was called pasta brown,sweet jesus i still salivate over that lasagne and its been 10 years 

Tatty's post really gave me food for thought (sorry) about life choices and i kinda regret not going into the army when i had no doors open to me as a kid,i would have some skills on paper by now,and i wouldnt have messed with so many wenches that knew where i lived!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 20, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Cheesy how about no?
> 
> Tatty, thank you for the interesting post.



Doesn't matter, i have a new food to try

http://store.origin.com/store/eaemea/en_GB/cat/offers/categoryID.14365500 - whats the difference between this and the old EA store?

Tattys posts are always interesting, are they not?


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 20, 2011)

i think origin is just window dressing of the old one.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 20, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i think origin is just window dressing of the old one.



So there's a reason i think the websites look similar?


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 20, 2011)

If you look up in the top left by the origin logo,you see powered by EA.

The EA Store is now Origin.

Origin International has moved to www.originintl.com


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 20, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> If you look up in the top left by the origin logo,you see powered by EA.



Special offer section looks less like offers and more like normal prices to me


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 20, 2011)

yea i think i will be holding back for steam and other online deals rather than EA's prices.
i completed crysis 2 in 4 days..i would be so pissed if i had paid the £40 they were charging for it on release.
That alice game looks mental! i remember something like that from the early '00s,i will be picking that one up when its cheap.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 20, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> yea i think i will be holding back for steam and other online deals rather than EA's prices.
> i completed crysis 2 in 4 days..i would be so pissed if i had paid the £40 they were charging for it on release



is it seriously that short, it took me a week or 2 to do the original (although on the hardest difficulty setting)

Why does your post count thing not work?


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 20, 2011)

yea its shorter and easier and not so pretty and its like a bloody arcade game,all gloss and no depth..can you tell i don't rate it 

sorry?post count was 78 in this one so i will find a subject.

oh yes,you are right and i don't know why the counter don't work.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 20, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> yea its shorter and easier and not so pretty and its like a bloody arcade game,all gloss and no depth..can you tell i don't rate it
> 
> sorry?post count was 78 in this one so i will find a subject.
> 
> oh yes,you are right and i don't know why the counter don't work.



i'd PM w1zz or Tatty, for some reason your showing 78 when your actually at 201


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 20, 2011)

thats ok mate,i don't seem like such a troll with .86 posts a day 

how do you know how many posts i have made?

I completed far cry 2 earlier,it has two choices you can take right at the last knockings so naturally i am thinking its got 2 endings? both choices make the same ending 
glad i finally done it though,i must have had the game a couple of years..


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 20, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> how do you know how many posts i have made?



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/search.php?searchid=14257823

i only got about 20 mins into far cry 2


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.

yea i think its a bit too slow for most,wether games,films or books,even if its dire I Must See The Finish


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 20, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> yea i think its a bit too slow for most,wether games,films or books,even if its dire I Must See The Finish



i just wanted it to let me skip that intro


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 20, 2011)

haha yea some parts are nothing short of tedious,but i can scratch that game off the list of ones i have still to complete.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 20, 2011)

Posts in the Clubhouse don't go towards your post count...


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 20, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Posts in the Clubhouse don't go towards your post count...



they don't (just checking)

EDIT: Your right, i wonder why that is?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 20, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Posts in the Clubhouse don't go towards your post count...



nope. they dont


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 20, 2011)

Excellent! i retain my casual appearance


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 20, 2011)

The good thing is: the Thanks still go towards your Thanks count, so you can get a good post:thankwhore ratio.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 20, 2011)

oh yea!
looking all knowledgeable and helpful here haha


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 20, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> The good thing is: the Thanks still go towards your Thanks count, so you can get a good post:thankwhore ratio.



thats how you did it, i'm going to have to stop posting in other threads


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 20, 2011)

It's actually not, I don't get much thanks in this thread, I'm just a helpful muddafudger


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 20, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> It's actually not, I don't get much thanks in this thread, I'm just a helpful muddafudger



your forgetting i can look at your profile, around 1/3 of your thanks are here


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 20, 2011)

Recently yea, but I spent my first like 9 months or so here helping out in the forums. I ain't got the time no more


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 20, 2011)

Cheesy stop stalking people.
I don't try to keep an image on the forums. I post and that's that.
Oh and i like to use the thanks A LOT LOL. Everyone who posts something useful in a thread i need help with gets a thanks. That's what it's for anyway.

EDIT: Most of the time i check a thread and someone is already trying to help, i dont know if thats due to the amount of people asking for help decreasing.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 20, 2011)

I've just stalked cheesy for a laugh, since he's stalking me  Found his real name, and his address. Cursed internet


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 20, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I've just stalked cheesy for a laugh, since he's stalking me  Found his real name, and his address. Cursed internet



 Please do share with us!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 21, 2011)

Google map street view incoming 


j/k


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 21, 2011)

I only worked out how to use that profile thing so I could remember what i posted yesterday


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 21, 2011)

MightyMission profile is different, you cant befriend or anything like that. Is that because you haven't reached a certain post count?
EDIT: I found out that the + next to a user in the active users section was someone ive befriended which is handy. Probably all know that though.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 21, 2011)

Kieren I have no idea how these forums work


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kE36tkU9br0&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVNubbPiZAU&feature=related

Back when Westwood made Command and Conquer, they had great music. Frank Klepacki is a genius.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 21, 2011)

MightyMission's got it turned off, it's something in your User CP. There's quite a few other interesting settings there that would be useful for anyone concerned about their privacy.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 21, 2011)

bloody stalkers!

I was burgled twice when i was in my teens,since then i have always been weary about privacy and most importantly security..though if someone wanted to find you via the net i doubt it would take much effort at all.
Do you guys friend each other?or just know that you're friends kinda thing?

I need a stop-gap cpu cooler asap,i think i will head off to maplin today and see if they got anything usable.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyone like playing yugioh cards?? Play against me online 
http://www.duelingnetwork.com/


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 21, 2011)

nice one kuro!my boy loves all the card games so i will put that in fave's and show him when he gets in,saves spending a bundle on those boxes that dont have any shiney's in


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 21, 2011)

Haha you have no idea how much i used to spend on just 1 amazing card.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 21, 2011)

i got a pile here that he wants me to ebay but i dont have the patience to list them,i guess i should get on it but mehh


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 21, 2011)

i was addicted to pokemon 12-13 years ago... good times!
still have a HUGE heap of them at home!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 21, 2011)

the only cards i play with are blackjack, and tarot cards


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> i was addicted to pokemon 12-13 years ago... good times!
> still have a HUGE heap of them at home!



Poor concept of time you have 

Pokemans have only been around for 6 years or so.



In completely unrelated news, this just came to my door!







Gota love Bulkpowders and their giant buckets!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 21, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Poor concept of time you have
> 
> Pokemans have only been around for 6 years or so.
> 
> ...



youre also nearly out of Olivio oil


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 21, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Poor concept of time you have
> 
> Pokemans have only been around for 6 years or so.



where have you been living?? 
They were out in 1996!!   I saw like the first film when i was like 5-6 back in 1998 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pokémon

Poor concept of time my ass!


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> where have you been living??
> They were out in 1996!!   I saw like the first film when i was like 5-6 back in 1998
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pokémon
> 
> Poor concept of time my ass!



....

Maths fail 

For what ever reason I was counting from 2006 instead of 1996 


I shall order more olive oil ! Because it's awesome in pasta : ]

Also every now and then I shot it for the calories ( nasty as though)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 21, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i got a pile here that he wants me to ebay but i dont have the patience to list them,i guess i should get on it but mehh



Lol all i have left is my deck and nothing else. 
I love yugioh and i also love playing Duel masters.

Yugioh started in 1996.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 21, 2011)

WTF???
I send out my ballistix yesterday, got my replacements todaY???? they only received my set today??
I call that a mistake or good Customer servicce


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> WTF???
> I send out my ballistix yesterday, got my replacements todaY???? they only received my set today??
> I call that a mistake or good Customer servicce



Its a trap....get an axe.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 21, 2011)

i just checked my account: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and there is another order number in my email saying they shipped lol?

I need to get me an axe...thanks freedom, i know you have my best interests at heart


----------



## Millennium (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyone else watching wimbledon? It's pretty good this year


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 21, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Anyone else watching wimbledon? It's pretty good this year



hope it doesn't rain
im really enjoying it


----------



## Millennium (Jun 21, 2011)

Yesterday I reinstalled UT2004, BF2 and BF2 Special Forces. Surprised to see servers still full for UT and SF too. 

Bit of a nostalgia trip. I don't buy many games but the ones I have last  6+ years and counting since release lol

edit: I've also bought Bad Company 2, eve online, the original quake, tribes and tribes 2, and some other new games I haven't really played yet


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 21, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Yesterday I reinstalled UT2004, BF2 and BF2 Special Forces. Surprised to see servers still full for UT and SF too.
> 
> Bit of a nostalgia trip. I don't buy many games but the ones I have last  6+ years and counting since release lol
> 
> edit: I've also bought Bad Company 2, eve online, the original quake, tribes and tribes 2, and some other new games I haven't really played yet



They NEED to make another Tribes game bad. Tribes: Ascend is coming out but its XBLA and PC only so i assume its some cut down version of a game since its on XBLA


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 21, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> They NEED to make another Tribes game bad. Tribes: Ascend is coming out but its XBLA and PC only so i assume its some cut down version of a game since its on XBLA



It's multi-player only - which won't necessarily be a bad thing. I loved Tribes: Vengeance so as long as it keeps the same game-play but has stunning visuals I'll be happy.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 21, 2011)

guys im building a PC for one of my brother's friends, he insisted on paying me, how much should i charge?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> guys im building a PC for one of my brother's friends, he insisted on paying me, how much should i charge?



I tend to charge £40-50 for a system build. maybe more depending on what the client wants and how long it takes me to finish the job.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> guys im building a PC for one of my brother's friends, he insisted on paying me, how much should i charge?



How much is your time worth? As Freedom stated, depending on what is asked of you and how well you know the person the machine is for, the price can vary. I typically don't charge very close friends (best mates) but if it's friends of friends, or friends of family then I'll explain my charges. HUH! Sound like a Gigolo.


----------



## Millennium (Jun 21, 2011)

Apparently Modern Warfare 2 for PC is £3 in currys at the moment. Now I know it's not exactly a classic but I played one of the free steam weekends and it looks like a good enough timewaster and probably worth £3. Anyone got it already?

(source was HotUKDeals).

edit: i would charge £10 per hour it's not going to take you more then 2-3 hours right? maybe install OS too.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 21, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Apparently Modern Warfare 2 for PC is £3 in currys at the moment. Now I know it's not exactly a classic but I played one of the free steam weekends and it looks like a good enough timewaster and probably worth £3. Anyone got it already?
> 
> (source was HotUKDeals).
> 
> edit: i would charge £10 per hour it's not going to take you more then 2-3 hours right? maybe install OS too.



Link for MW2??? i must buy for friends!!


Oh ok, i told him exactly what Innocent Criminal stated  job well done guys


----------



## Millennium (Jun 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Link for MW2??? i must buy for friends!!



The MW2 cd is apparently priced up at £7 quid but goes through the till at £3. No link because it's only instore AFAIK ...

HTH


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 21, 2011)

Apparently one of the lads from LulzSec has been arrested.

HAHA LULZ!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 21, 2011)

Millennium said:


> The MW2 cd is apparently priced up at £7 quid but goes through the till at £3. No link because it's only instore AFAIK ...
> 
> HTH



which store???


Thanks for the link innocent criminal 

I thought they were german for some reason, and are a group rather than a single person


----------



## Millennium (Jun 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> which store???



Any store with stock I think. I'm going to check my local tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 21, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Any store with stock I think. I'm going to check my local tomorrow. Good luck!



mind buying me two copies? i will paypal you full amount+bonus if you want?
Im far from a store and wont be able to go for a while


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> I thought they were german for some reason, and are a group rather than a single person



They are a group, this is just one lad that they think is in LulzSec.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 21, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> They are a group, this is just one lad that they think is in LulzSec.



i thought they arrested others in asia a week ago over the Sony hacks?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> i thought they arrested others in asia a week ago over the Sony hacks?



sony hacks were anonymous and they got some in spain too


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 21, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> sony hacks were anonymous and they got some in spain too



no i misremembered it was spain, thanks cheesy 

But lulzec hacked sony??


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> But lulzec hacked sony??



12 sony sites were hacked in total, but anonymous did the psn and thats what the arrests were for


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 21, 2011)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2319686#post2319686
can anyone from the UK help me out here 
Im a little inexperianced with the AMD side of things, i have a feeling that motherboard is not right... plus i need i need a hand saving some cash


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2319686#post2319686
> can anyone from the UK help me out here
> Im a little inexperianced with the AMD side of things, i have a feeling that motherboard is not right... plus i need i need a hand saving some cash



 remember that unless your doing 4ghz+ You should be okay with any recent AMD chipset even the low end, as chipset matter surprisingly little on AMD chips


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 21, 2011)

VRM's are very important with AMD,i would ensure that the mobo has _at the very least_ 4+1 phases on the power regulation,and a heatsink.If you are 100% that your pal will not overclock then its not such an issue

Asus M4A89GTD PRO, AMD 890GX Socket AM3 DVI VGA HD...
this one is a good mobo,and i understand it will be able to take a bios flash and accept bulldozer cpu's so it has some shelf life you know.(8+2 VRM's and heatsink)
It's around the same price as the one you specced.
this is looking well for the same money too
http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials...+PCI-Express+ATX+Motherboard+?productId=44726
Most Phenom II 555's 3.2ghz BE (dual core) will unlock to a quad core 955 with just a button on the mobo.roughly half the price too....


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 22, 2011)

Someone wanna chuck this in the Hot Deals section? Seriously, you get a lot of RAM for your money here!

http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials...2x4GB)+DDR3+1333MHz+9-9-9-24+?productId=41882

I'll take 16GB please! For only £100!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 22, 2011)

hmmm Corsair H50 push/pull configuration or stick with my Frio??


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> hmmm Corsair H50 push/pull configuration or stick with my Frio??



Stick with your Frio until you can get a proper watercooling setup or something better than H50.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 22, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Stick with your Frio until you can get a proper watercooling setup or something better than H50.



Like a H70?


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 22, 2011)

H100!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 22, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> H100!



that would be pretty OTT


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 22, 2011)

OTT is my middlename...


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 22, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> OTT is my middlename...



Have you heard of Overkill?, cause i like it a lot


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 22, 2011)

xspc rasa kits seem to be quite highly regarded.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 22, 2011)

I got a plain old TRUE with 140mm fans...... good for cooling VRM's etc too  (Skythe Kaze I think or something like that) on in push/pull and I'll tell you this,  they are still damn effective, I run my C0 stepping 920 @ 4gig24/7 on 1.28V and she will bench happily at 4.3gig @ 1.375V without any temp issues, in fact at 4gig she never goes above the high sixties although I have been lucky with this C0, it's a good D0 in disguise I think   I have had this rig for 2 years now (less graphics card) and previously I never had anything longer than 4 months without upgrading!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 22, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> xspc rasa kits seem to be quite highly regarded.



They are a very good starting kit, you get everything in a nice package, and the things in the kit are quite decent.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 22, 2011)

^damn straight!
if i could be convinced a bunch of fans cooling the radiator would be quieter than normal air cooling i would be all over the rs360 kit + a couple of gpu blocks


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> hmmm Corsair H50 push/pull configuration or stick with my Frio??



Isnt the frio a high end air cooler? i mean i usually see it for at least £40 and upwards (not including postage). I thought it was pretty good.

LMAO im still on an old xiggy s1283, i recently replaced the thermal paste and the temps are still kinda high so idk if i just bent a fin or something like a year or 2 back. Its not as effective as when i first got it.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 22, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Isnt the frio a high end air cooler? i mean i usually see it for at least £40 and upwards (not including postage). I thought it was pretty good.
> 
> LMAO im still on an old xiggy s1283, i recently replaced the thermal paste and the temps are still kinda high so idk if i just bent a fin or something like a year or 2 back. Its not as effective as when i first got it.



i heard the frio was about the same actually, maybe even better then the integrated systems

Probably just fan wear with the s1283


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 22, 2011)

Im currently developing a love hate relationship with play.com

YES they have some amazing cut price deals on Batman Arkham Asylum fell to 3.99 the day AFTER i bought it.

I also bought 3 kaspersky Internet security 2011 licences for £12 - thats now gone back upto £17. and a few other misc items like a T-shirt that says "No! I will not fix your PC" - the 2 Arctic cooling F12 fans. and some other junk
----

none of this stuff is here yet. they are just so woefully slow with their deliveries.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im currently developing a love hate relationship with play.com
> 
> YES they have some amazing cut price deals on Batman Arkham Asylum fell to 3.99 the day AFTER i bought it.
> 
> ...



Play.com havnt been that bad with me, they just use regular Royal Mail so blame it on them. They ship from Jersey (channel island).

Id like to replace my cpu cooler with something better but im a tight bastard and i need a headset after i get a new keyboard. My house is not sound proof even though it has massive brick walls inside, i think its the gap under the doors where the previous owners had flooring.

The fan in my cooler might be wearing down but idk if it is worth replacing at all might not even effect it that much.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 22, 2011)

If your looking for something Cheap but decent, have a look a the Gelid Tranquillo.

the Tranquillo was my second choice if i couldnt get my Frio for cheap enough (paid £35 for my frio - still not cheap but usual price is £38-40 so i saved a few quid)


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 23, 2011)

The Frio is one of the best for air cooling i understand.
Maybe a reseat with some newer thermal paste might help?some dry out or crack over time which can cause air pockets.
or clearing out the dust in the fins and on the fan blades.

tenuous i know but possible.

I finally got my refunds from ebay last night Re: the dodgy 1200 ddr2 and the moment i decide what mobo and ram i'm going to grab the mrs tells me shes overdrawn my bank account


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 23, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> The Frio is one of the best for air cooling i understand.
> Maybe a reseat with some newer thermal paste might help?some dry out or crack over time which can cause air pockets.
> or clearing out the dust in the fins and on the fan blades.
> 
> ...



Oh man, I know that one! What mobo + RAM have you decided on? There's 8GB of Mushkin Silverline for £50 over at Aria... Only 1333 @ C9 but it's still 8GB lol


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 23, 2011)

I hate not having any money.

I need to replace my GF's crappy S775 mATX board so if any of you guys have an G3/4X based, DDR2 mATX board you're happy to part with for a tenner I'm on the look out for one.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 23, 2011)

Alright fella!
i run down the bank this morning and put some money i had been hiding in,so she thinks i am overdrawn and i know if i leave it a while without telling her,she gonna be begging me to buy myself something 
cue E-Vil Laugh
sooooooo
yea i am looking at this:
http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials...+PCI-Express+ATX+Motherboard+?productId=44726
and this
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300569365564&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
^that seems pretty generic timings etc 1600@c8 but im not 100% on memory or even mobo just yet,i want to take my time and make sure i get whats right because last time caused me no end of headaches!

Innocent,you are so lucky!
i got a s775 mobo in the boot of the car that i was supposed to take the the tip,but forgot!
yours for postage sir...
it worked last time i used it but i have no more 775 chips to mess with so dont need the mobo any more.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 23, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Innocent,you are soooooooooooooo lucky!
> i got a s775 mobo in the boot of the car that i was supposed to take the the tip,but forgot!
> yours for postage sir...
> it worked last time i used it but i have no more 775 chips to mess with so dont need the mobo any more.



Excellent! Is it mATX? How would you feel if I arranged for Yodel (DHL) to come and collect the Mainboard from you instead?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 23, 2011)

Alright mate
That RAM looks way too pricey for what it is. The seller basically wants £75 for 4GB?  I've got 4GB of 1600 C7 for less than that! That eBay RAM's worth £40 tops.
Mobo looks good for the money tho.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 23, 2011)

ok boss i am sorry to let you down,i just went and looked up the model number and its a 775 mATX alright but 800fsb and ddr1.(i'm an amd guy not really intel)
Asus P5S800-VM...sorry mate....
http://support.asus.com/Cpusupport/List.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=P5S800-VM&p=1&s=22

Sam:yea he can get stuffed @75,i was thinking low 30ish on bids as no one is going to be dumb enough to B.I.N. at that price but theres plenty of others i am looking at,and i wont go above 45 for any of the ddr3 memory.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 23, 2011)

Not to worry. Thank you very much for your generosity. It's very much appreciated.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 23, 2011)

thats a shame,i was hoping it would still be of use to you!
if i get any more bits in i will let you know fella.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 23, 2011)

Yea there's a ton of RAM for sale for less than that. I'm seriously considering the 16GB for £100 from Aria...


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 23, 2011)

That seems a pretty good deal for 16gb that price,would you use all of it in one machine?
RamDisk springs to mind!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 23, 2011)

Yea, I'd use it in my video editing rig. My biggest project uses about 25GB of working vid, so 16GB isn't even enough for optimal performance in my rig 
I was thinking about RAMdisk for a pagefile, but it always causes arguments from people insisting it's usless. And I'd need at least 32GB to do that. Damn my wish list gets bigger every time I think about it!!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 23, 2011)

I want 8GB of RAM.



I need to magically find £50 and then £80 for an Fractal Design Arc case.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 23, 2011)

i need 4 gb and a mobo,and some dragon skin fx 
the finally i may be able to get down to some cubase activity without a crash every couple of minutes...
oh and a hard drive that doesnt give warnings in hd tune,and some ddr1,and a gpu oh and and...
mm i would just load games into the ramdisk,for proper usage it would probably be cheaper to get a hugh jass usb ?http://www.911cd.net/forums//index.php?showtopic=3495


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 23, 2011)

*Packaging fail....*

So 2 of these big boxes came through the post today....







and when i opened them up






which muppet packed my order up that couldnt fit 2 of these fans that were bought at the same time in the same box?






as you can see theres was plenty of room to stick 2 fans in the 1 box.

What a wasted of cardboard.

Arkham asylum however arrived with all the letters as it was small enough to fit through my letterbox. they use the same packaging as Amazon uses when you order DVDs or games from them....now thats a smart idea.

not so smart is how they dropped 1 small fan in 2 big boxes.

Muppets.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 23, 2011)

hope your fans are alright. 
Enjoy arkham asylum!
good timing too,you should be ready for arkham city by the time you completed the first one


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 23, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i need 4 gb and a mobo,and some dragon skin fx
> the finally i may be able to get down to some cubase activity without a crash every couple of minutes...
> oh and a hard drive that doesnt give warnings in hd tune,and some ddr1,and a gpu oh and and...
> mm i would just load games into the ramdisk,for proper usage it would probably be cheaper to get a hugh jass usb ?http://www.911cd.net/forums//index.php?showtopic=3495



Might have to mess about with a RAMDisk at some point, I'll try it on the gaming rig first and see what happens lol



FreedomEclipse said:


> So 2 of these big boxes came through the post today....
> which muppet packed my order up that couldnt fit 2 of these fans that were bought at the same time in the same box?
> as you can see theres was plenty of room to stick 2 fans in the 1 box.
> Muppets.



There isn't an emoticon that can describe the level of facepalm that is required for an event like this. Seriously, that's just epically stupid.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 23, 2011)

tell you what scam,throw in a gpu,lets say maybe a 3850 or whatever its called and you might well have a deal


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh SCHIIT I was supposed to ship you this 3650 wasn't I  man I should get off my arse and ship these bits!! I've got a couple of other bits that I've been meaning to post, but delays have been savage recently.
Nope, no excuses, I've performed sub-par. I'll get it done today.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 23, 2011)

Get yer schit together!!
just kidding mate its no problem,i still owe you a bit so i can hardly grumble!
speaking of which please have a look back over messages and let me know how much?
i am interested in the ram in all honesty but i need keep things cheap as poss unless these computers i have on ebay actually get paid for,they been sold for weeks


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> So 2 of these big boxes came through the post today....
> 
> http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n210/FinalFreedomEclipse/SDC10267.jpg
> 
> ...



I bet it was this guy! Hes WIN!


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 23, 2011)

lol
thought muppet is a derogatory term,most of the muppets rock!

Gonzo for president


----------



## Millennium (Jun 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im currently developing a love hate relationship with play.com
> 
> YES they have some amazing cut price deals on Batman Arkham Asylum fell to 3.99 the day AFTER i bought it.
> 
> ...



My batman arkham arrived today (also payed £1 more). Did you get yours?


edit: NM see you got it above. Lol on the fan packages !


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 23, 2011)

Millennium said:


> My batman arkham arrived today (also payed £1 more). Did you get yours?
> 
> 
> edit: NM see you got it above. Lol on the fan packages !



play IT, PLAY IT NOW!!! (Make sure you go into the settings from the launcher and turn the settings up to max)


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 23, 2011)

LOL? i paid 450RS which £5-6 when it first came out....

physx are very nice too put that to max if you dare!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 23, 2011)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=147538 - i started this but missed the offer, now all the things i want are on offer at the same time!!!

Can or does anyone spot any problems with this basket before i press the button?
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1tb-...int-f3-sata-3gb-s-7200rpm-32mb-cache-89ms-ncq
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb-...600)-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-9-9-9-24-xmp-150v
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/sams...dr-12x-dvdr-dvdplusrw-x8-rw-x6-sata-black-oem

and if i get this i'm guessing this will be a big difference from the stock cooler i'm currently using
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/cool...iet-fan-lga775-1155-1156-1366-am2-am2plus-am3


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 23, 2011)

no i bought one from overclockers they have a 750gb for £28 and the 1tb for £32.... basket looks good to go


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 23, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> no i bought one from overclockers they have a 750gb for £28 and the 1tb for £32.... basket looks good to go



i'm guessing being only 1.5v with a heatsink that memory will o/c quite well


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 23, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I just looked up year 10 and its like 14 and 15 year olds! Come on man you cant be 14 or 15 years old! Year 10 is 3rd year in Scotland. Ive never really heard of GCSE being done in year 10.



you do lots of GCSEs in year 10 for some reason... i never understood it either but oh well lol


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 23, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i'm guessing being only 1.5v with a heatsink that memory will o/c quite well



they will run cool and should go quite far while OCing


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 23, 2011)

With Batman:AA maxed settings+physx maxed brings my sli 470s to the floor!
though an intel system would probably perform better,it will still dip below 60 fps in points.
though metro is the harshest i seen yet


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 23, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> With Batman:AA maxed settings physx maxed brings my sli 470s to the floor!



What, if i turn down the AA to 4 i can max Batman?

sounds like an SLI glitch or some dodgy DX11 thing


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 23, 2011)

with a gts 250? not a chance mate,maybe if you disable physx and AA,run the built in bench and see,its quite pretty even without physx though.

i cant do the bench atm as i am running win7x64 on one single solitary lonesome undernourished stick of 1gb 533 ddr2 lol


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 23, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> with a gts 250? not a chance mate,maybe if you disable physx and AA,run the built in bench and see,its quite pretty even without physx though.



after playing through the entire game with physx and AA i accepted your challenge

Benchmark for 3 mins (minimum frame rate is 0 as the backup software kicked in and froze the hard drive for about 2-3 seconds)





Upload another image

My settings (see if theres anything unusual besides the res, and going from 900 to 1080 isn't going to change it from a gts 250 runner to struggling to run on SLI)








i have however found a driver bug with Batman, in that the hardware accelerated physx will be set to run of cpu and slow to a crawl if you leave it on auto, go into your settings, change it from auto to a graphics card and you'll gain a lot of FPS


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 23, 2011)

yea thats a known about nvidia control panel setting physx to cpu,theres no way thats 60fps with physx maxed mate.i used to run a 1440x900 monitor (acer al1916w)back when i completed this game and i know there were key points where the gpu's screamed,those big monsters with small heads/in the electrified ring with +10 enemies etc.hold on i will find you results from a gtx 480 main card with various cards including gts 250 for phsx


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 23, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> yea thats a known about nvidia control panel setting physx to cpu,theres no way thats 60fps with physx maxed mate.i used to run a 1440x900 monitor (acer al1916w)back when i completed this game and i know there were key points where the gpu's screamed,those big monsters with small heads/in the electrified ring with +10 enemies etc.hold on i will find you results from a gtx 480 main card with various cards including gts 250 for phsx



i just google'd benchies and the first ones that came up confirmed my POV, you have a problem somewhere uness your running 2xHD etc


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 23, 2011)

When i get the ram and mobo in i will go back over it,but i am pretty much certain that it was just maxing the settings in the game gave the computer grief!
Mafia 2 was the same..and dirt 3


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 23, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> When i get the ram and mobo in i will go back over it,but i am pretty much certain that it was just maxing the settings in the game gave the computer grief!
> Mafia 2 was the same..and dirt 3



 if you have problems in dirt 3 with 470 sli you have a major config problem somewhere, i know that sounds bad but i really would have a look over your settings if i was you

my benches at 800mhz mind you so that is a little over normal g92 speeds


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 23, 2011)

you could be right!
I will check over it when i set the ddr3 system up,
i had a daily driver 4ghz cpu/3.8 ghz cpu-nb overclock in place that forced me to have ddr2 at 667 divider due to my 800 mhz ram not wanting to boot at 602 mhz!

So then i get some 1200 mhz ram to eliminate that bottleneck and it didnt boot at 602 lol.

Having said that both the 470s were at 900 core/1900 shaders and 1800 memory(chillers rock for overclocking) so it was hardly lacking in performance...
I couldn't say whats what until i have the system setup properly again but i hope i remember to run the benches and see whats what.I am intrigued but it could be a week or two until everything is in place 

Do you have the settings maxed with dirt 3?you did restart batman after maxing the settings and before running the bench right?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 23, 2011)

i had 9800gt SLI on this game and 1 card was enough to play with physx on normal and high settings at 1080P, should still be smooth for you


your memory controller wont be able to take it most mobos take 800mhz or 1066mhz


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 23, 2011)

IMC is onboard on phenoms,but your right about most amd mobos not accepting faster than 1066...you can force the issue though using volts and subzero temps
[IMG=http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/6135/cachememl.png][/IMG]

Though it was hardly worth it as the bandwidth was not much better than 800mhz ram...i can only assume its due to crappy timings,the only ones that would work in this combination..

I only found out today that the accepted ram speed is in the mobo's BIOS though the ram controller is in the CPU...


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 23, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> you could be right!
> I will check over it when i set the ddr3 system up,
> i had a daily driver 4ghz cpu/3.8 ghz cpu-nb overclock in place that forced me to have ddr2 at 667 divider due to my 800 mhz ram not wanting to boot at 602 mhz!
> 
> ...



Yes, i did, and the settings were already maxed that was just to prove, My dirt 3 is an estimate based on the fact i get 70-80fps on 2 and since i heard that dirt 3 was roughly the same performance wise i don't really see the FPS halving

@mighty: i'm running DDR2 800 cas 6 o/c'd to cas 5 but i have some DDR 3 1600 i'm about to order so i'll swap the DDR3 1600 into the same mobo the DDR2 800 is in and tell you if theres any difference

Can anyone tell me if the hyper 212+ is worth it?, people keep giving me really strange answers to that, bottom line: how many 'c (roughly) off the stock cooler


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 23, 2011)

i would appreciate that cheesy.
the hyper 212 is well worth having.your cpu is a 125w when unlocked,right?i doubt you will see anything over 55c even with 1.5v providing your giving your case a good supply of fresh air.
Dirt 3 has a built in bench and its much harder on the gpu's...though i think i will just hush on the subject until i can see myself what my own systems doing..


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 23, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> The Frio is one of the best for air cooling i understand.
> Maybe a reseat with some newer thermal paste might help?some dry out or crack over time which can cause air pockets.
> or clearing out the dust in the fins and on the fan blades.
> 
> ...



MX 4 needs no "curing" time and its non conductive. Originally i thought the paste was dried out or since the cooler moved the paste wasn't applied correctly/seated properly so i did reapply but only a slight difference in the end. IMO the AMD mounting scheme is pish the bolt through method is easier which a lot of coolers now offer as an alternative for AMD sockets.

EDIT: The Corsair Vengence ram should be okay dont expect it to fly on that rusty motherboard you have, im worried the chipset and random fact it uses who ha and black magic to get DDR2 and DDR3 on the same board should hinder it a bit. IMO go for tighter timings at 1600mhz, as timings are better on AMD cpu. The northbridge clock is also a hinderance to amd cpu ideally it should be about just bellow double the ram speed for it not to bottleneck, since your on AM2+ im guessing thats impossible. Maybe a good idea to get the ram now and save up for a 9xx board later on which would be better.

Coolmaster hyper 212+ is a fantastic cpu cooler, IMO no one should run the stock cooler unless they plan to run at stock and just internet.
EVER HEARD OF GOOGLE? Yeah thats what im using to find reviews for yourself, you should be able to do that yourself.
On AMD http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/cooler_master_hyper_212_plus_tx3_heatsinks/5
On Intel http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...ster-hyper-212-plus-cpu-cooler-review-10.html

Also just because the ram has a low voltage doesn't mean it will oc great it just means it has room, really depends on the type of chips it has should be fine though.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 23, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> the hyper 212 is well worth having.your cpu is a 125w when unlocked,right?i doubt you will see anything over 55c even with 1.5v providing your giving your case a good supply of fresh air.



Case has 2 Cheapish fans as intake and an incredibly expensive (got it free in a giveaway) Noctua fan, as the exhuast right next to the CPU cooler

one thing i'm worried about though is the boards only rated for 95w procesors, although i think its tougher then it says as its got o/c and unlock functions advertised


----------



## Millennium (Jun 23, 2011)

Anyone else having trouble with TF2 with recent nvidia drivers? I used to run it maxed out AA and all at native res, smooth as silk, just tried it it's really choppy. Going to try some other drivers out.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 23, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Anyone else having trouble with TF2 with recent nvidia drivers? I used to run it maxed out AA and all at native res, smooth as silk, just tried it it's really choppy. Going to try some other drivers out.



haven't played the game or updated my drivers in months


----------



## Millennium (Jun 23, 2011)

Fixed it, something I changed in Nvidia Inspector killed my framerates. Defaults are fine. Anyone use nvidia inspector here? I'm a bit of a newb could do with good settings lol

edit: back to smoking and drinking for me  Got movies to watch!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 23, 2011)

i've found what is simultaneously the worst and most catchy song in existence

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPrnduGtgmc


----------



## Millennium (Jun 23, 2011)

Just Cause 2 for 3.50 and Batman Arkham Asylum for £3, coming soon!

Could have saved some money nevermind.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 23, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Just Cause 2 for 3.50 and Batman Arkham Asylum for £3, coming soon!
> 
> Could have saved some money nevermind.



know someone who wants just cause 2 and it registers with steam (double bonus)


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 23, 2011)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/g-s...-24-1-5v-59-15-deliv/963292#post-comment-nojs

8gb of G.Skill ram for £60. IMO a bargain for us AMD users. Plus thats 4x2gb.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 23, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/g-s...-24-1-5v-59-15-deliv/963292#post-comment-nojs
> 
> 8gb of G.Skill ram for £60. IMO a bargain for us AMD users. Plus thats 4x2gb.



1600 @ C9 too, not bad. 16GB for £120's good for that speed/latency


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2011)

that DDR3 is tempting...


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 24, 2011)

is just cause 2 any good?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> is just cause 2 any good?



Its like a GTA clone but you can fly planes and blow shit up. Kinda fun for a little play around but as a serious game i didn't find it compelling enough.

Ive got that same ram i posted it up here when i purchased it, it was £65 when i got it.
1600mhz is okay and i know you can tighten the timings a bit with a voltage bump. Havnt tried it myself. Although i will say my northbridge is more stable since i changed ram!


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 24, 2011)

That's interesting about the ram,is your nb at stock speeds?
I can leave a gta clone and wait for gta 5 instead,as i still got maybe 8 games i haven't completed yet.
Can you please do a maxxmem screen so i can see how much to expect from 1600mhz ram?
After the 1200 mhz debacle i am not sold there is any real difference other than number on a screen if you know what i mean?

does this look like a good deal?
http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Comp...2x2GB)+DDR3+1600MHz+7-9-7-24+?productId=45250
£35 Mushkin Radioactive 2x2gb 1600MHz RAM Speed, CAS 7-9-7-24


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 24, 2011)

That's a really good deal man! Nicely spotted, snatch their arm off  1600 C7 stuff usually goes for more.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> That's a really good deal man! Nicely spotted, snatch their arm off  1600 C7 stuff usually goes for more.



buy me some!!


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 24, 2011)

unfortunately between seeing it and waiting confirmation from the clued up bods here,i missed the boat..
it was £47 posted anyway so the initial price wasnt so appealing on closer look..
i grabbed some 2x2 ocz special ops 1600 CL 8-8-8-24 (1.55v-1.65v)
for nearly half that so i hope it performs alright..just need a mobo to fit it to now


----------



## Millennium (Jun 24, 2011)

You guys all seem to be sticking to 4gb. Did I jump the gun getting 8gb? Memory prices have about halved since then too. Damnit!


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 24, 2011)

i used to use 8gb but it hurt my OC's so i sold 4 and the only time i really noticed it using that much memory was in cubase and gta4 as it swapped between the maps..
i might have shot myself in the foot,as ocz are out of the ram market now,i could well be fecked for RMA in case something goes wrong..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2011)

Neverwinter nights deluxe edition for £2.99 ( ◕ ‿‿ ◕ )


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Neverwinter nights deluxe edition for £2.99 ( ◕ ‿‿ ◕ )



I wasted countless hours on that game :S


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2011)

Only issue id probably have with it is the dated graphics. Im not saying that old games are shit. but. a bit of eye candy goes a long way...

Unless your EPIC GAMES. then its all about eye candy and shit game play


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 24, 2011)

sorry i thought this was great.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> http://de.acidcow.com/pics/20110624/acid_picdump_51.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i thought this was great.



where from?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 24, 2011)

Millennium said:


> You guys all seem to be sticking to 4gb. Did I jump the gun getting 8gb? Memory prices have about halved since then too. Damnit!



I went for 8GB, since someone offered me 8GB Geil Ultra 2133MHz C9 for £65 I had to snatch it up  I don't think you jumped the gun, although it depends how long ago you bought it.



MightyMission said:


> i used to use 8gb but it hurt my OC's so i sold 4 and the only time i really noticed it using that much memory was in cubase and gta4 as it swapped between the maps..



When you upgrade to AM3/DDR3, all those problems wil be pretty much solved unless you're benching. 8GB runs at 1600MHz in my rig with no worries, and 1600's a fine speed..


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 24, 2011)

i am looking forward to having a new board to abuse!
I looked into the am3+ mobo's and the 990 chipset is just a rebadged 890 so i can save money by just getting an 890,though differences between 890 and 790 are negligible too,so i got plenty of choices,even more if i can keep money hidden from the mrs


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i am looking forward to having a new board to abuse!
> I looked into the am3+ mobo's and the 990 chipset is just a rebadged 890 so i can save money by just getting an 890,though differences between 890 and 790 are negligible too,so i got plenty of choices,even more if i can keep money hidden from the mrs



Just buy her a new pair of shoes or a gucci handbag and that should keep her distracted long enough for you to sneak the goods into the house.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 24, 2011)

Ihavent got around to installing that Crucial Micron D9 kit I bought really cheaply, had a whole week of 5.30am starts so been knackered, although they will go in tomorrow for sure, so watch out for results...... if they are good I think an 8gig kit would cost about 65 quid but if they perform as I hope that will be peanuts.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Ihavent got around to installing that Crucial Micron D9 kit I bought really cheaply, had a whole week of 5.30am starts so been knackered, although they will go in tomorrow for sure, so watch out for results...... if they are good I think an 8gig kit would cost about 65 quid but if they perform as I hope that will be peanuts.



Too late for me, bought a stick of 4gb vengeance blue yesterday


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Ihavent got around to installing that Crucial Micron D9 kit I bought really cheaply, had a whole week of 5.30am starts so been knackered, although they will go in tomorrow for sure, so watch out for results...... if they are good I think an 8gig kit would cost about 65 quid but if they perform as I hope that will be peanuts.



Can you squint at where you got them from?  No of course you won't, you dont want anyone to spend their hard earned until you can verify performance


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Can you hint at where you got them from?



yes please do, if their around £30 for 4gb i might cancel my order and take it elseware


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 24, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i am looking forward to having a new board to abuse!
> I looked into the am3+ mobo's and the 990 chipset is just a rebadged 890 so i can save money by just getting an 890,though differences between 890 and 790 are negligible too,so i got plenty of choices,even more if i can keep money hidden from the mrs





FreedomEclipse said:


> Just buy her a new pair of shoes or a gucci handbag and that should keep her distracted long enough for you to sneak the goods into the house.



I'm lucky the other half's a heavy smoker - I can just dangle 20 snout from the ceiling while I get my PC lurv on


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2011)

I smell abuse of power


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I smell abuse of power



Here you go, most of the reviews are from 2010 and non seem to be overclockers, they do get different batches in because the stock number is higher than it was last week, with crucial, they always use Micron chops for this ram but it's not always good D9 stuff.......

Crucial 2GB DDR3 1333MHz/PC3-10600 Memory CL9 1.5V...


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 24, 2011)

lol,maybe i should dangle a h&m storecard form the ceiling whilst sneaking in the backdoor *ahem* with my pleasure parcels...oh god how wrong does that sound...

Tatty,are they not binned then?from the research i done this week cl9 1333 is the lowest you can get isnt it?clearly i am missing the bigger picture
"I can get a mild overclock on it but over 1500MHz things start to get unstable on my system"
reasonable overclock i guess?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Tatty,are they not binned then?from the research i done this week cl9 1333



no you can get cas 9 1066 on older DDR3 laptops


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 24, 2011)

ASUS P5K3 takes DDR3 (LGA775 DDR2/3 hybrid mobo), and the fastest speed it can run at is 1066 so I'd guess 1066 is the slowest.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> ASUS P5K3 takes DDR3 (LGA775 DDR2/3 hybrid mobo)



my hybrid board does 1600 

Kingston 4GB DDR3 1066MHz Memory Non-ECC CL7 1.5V ... - slowest ram on ebuyer (desktop that is)


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 24, 2011)

oh right,thanks for wising me up guys!
Isnt lower cas preferable on AMD systems?
I might have it wrong but i was led to beleive for Intel its higher frequencies and AMD its lower latencies?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 24, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> my hybrid board does 1600



Well I've learnt something new today 



MightyMission said:


> Isnt lower cas preferable on AMD systems?
> I might have it wrong but i was led to beleive for Intel its higher frequencies and AMD its lower latencies?



You have it correct


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Isnt lower cas preferable on AMD systems?
> I might have it wrong but i was led to beleive for Intel its higher frequencies and AMD its lower latencies?



yeah, AMD stops improving after ~1600 so its best to aim for cas speeds


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 24, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> yeah, AMD stops improving after ~1600 so its best to aim for cas speeds



Well, it only stops improving because of the NB frequency. If you can up your NB frequency to like 3200MHz then you'll be laughing, but good luck hitting that, even with a Thuban.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 24, 2011)

^_^
http://img.techpowerup.org/110326/Overclock.png
im hoping that the ddr3 can use the nb clocks i can squeeze out this chip,ddr2 800@667 and slack timings definitely didnt!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> ^_^
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110326/Overclock.png



i don't get it?


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 24, 2011)

the nb OC cheesy,37xxmhz
it means nothing with slow ass ram attached tho


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 24, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> lol,maybe i should dangle a h&m storecard form the ceiling whilst sneaking in the backdoor *ahem* with my pleasure parcels...oh god how wrong does that sound...
> 
> Tatty,are they not binned then?from the research i done this week cl9 1333 is the lowest you can get isnt it?clearly i am missing the bigger picture
> "I can get a mild overclock on it but over 1500MHz things start to get unstable on my system"
> reasonable overclock i guess?



Thing is, you may or not know that Micron owns Crucial which is it's ram "arm" so sometimes it floods high spec ram out to crucial at lower voltages and timings to use up older stock taking space, it's good for the production line and it's good for consumers (well if they overclock) so in some cases you may get D9 Ballistix tracer 1866mhz ram rated at 1.65V as this stuff.  It is pot luck, hence why I said I might not have got lucky, however as mentioned previously, I know 3 sticks were bought from E Buyer a week before I was told and they were screaming, however as I mentioned again, they have added to that stock since so it probably really is pot luck.  

With my 24/7 speeds on my S1366 my memory dividers go from around 1500mhz upto 1900 mhz in the next step, currently I can get 1900mhz (9-8-9-26) out of the GSKills (my Kingston HyeprX will give me tighter timings but is not good on bandwidth so i ran them at 1500mhz @ 7-6-6-16)) so if these will give me at least 1900mhz (without BSOD in some games) @ CL9 I will keep them.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 24, 2011)

I think that NB speed will be unattainable when running DDR3 though. I'm not a pro at OC'ing AMD, I just listen to what crazyeyesreaper says (he's the man I turn to with OC'ing questions). He seems quite adamant that 3200MHz NB is difficult to achieve (on a DDR3/AM3 mobo).


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> the nb OC cheesy,37xxmhz
> it means nothing with slow ass ram attached tho



compare the stats, red is worse, green is better / what happened to your cas latency?, i'm running bog standard crucial stuff and i can gain at least another 100 (maybe even 150) at cas 6








@TATTY: can you add me to the members list since mullered hasn't been here for over a month now?, preferably as number 10.5 but any place on the list will do


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Well, it only stops improving because of the NB frequency. If you can up your NB frequency to like 3200MHz then you'll be laughing, but good luck hitting that, even with a Thuban.



He will never hit that hes on AM2+ which has a different HT link which is slower than the one on AM3. Its some really strange ASROCK board.

Also people forget a lot on this thread, like same shit comes up when it was just asked a few days ago. I asked Tatty a few pages back if on AMD it benefited from tighter timings and Intel was better with raw frequency as i though it was and he confirmed it. Also i know for a fact the northbridge speed is a bottleneck on DDR3. It should be just bellow double the ram speed on AMD systems.

More ram you wont see much difference unless you where maxing out 4gb. Its good because it can allow slightly more usage. More performance will be from faster speeds and tighter timings, you will see definitely a bit faster load times in games and a slightly faster load at boot. Mainly games use up vram and that depends on the size of the textures and that.

There is no real point in going 8gb really unless you maxing out 4gb like i said but i can see maybe some games going 64bit like the crysis 2 patch and you might see more usage or in video editing it can help. Id go 8gb since its cheap enough but dont fill all the slots i heard that makes overclocking the ram worse or something, ive got 2x4gb. Ram shouldn't effect your CPU oc at all really unless you clock by bus.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Also i know for a fact the northbridge speed is a bottleneck on DDR3. It should be just bellow double the ram speed on AMD systems.



mines just above, problem?

Mighty's on socket am2+ as well he's just o/c'd quite heavily


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> mines just above, problem?
> 
> Mighty's on socket am2+ as well he's just o/c'd quite heavily



Im pretty sure AM3 is HT 3.0 and AM2 is HT2.0? No?
3.7ghz on northbridge? lol i dont know how he done that because i want too, ive never seen that before


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Im pretty sure AM3 is HT 3.0 and AM2 is HT2.0? No?
> 3.7ghz on northbridge? lol i dont know how he done that because i want too, ive never seen that before



All DDR2 boards are am2+, how he's got the higher speed must be specific to his board

I think my boards actually AM2...


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> All DDR2 boards are am2+, how he's got the higher speed must be specific to his board
> 
> I think my boards actually AM2...



On a good AM3 board that would be hard to achieve at 24 stable.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> On a good AM3 board that would be hard to achieve at 24 stable.



to be fair when i tried to O/C my HT link it just flicked between about 3000+ and 200 really quickly in cpu-z, so his reading may be an error, but i have a feeling its to do with him using DDR2 ram


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

Also 4ghz at 1.152v? Im not saying its fake or anything i just wondering how you managed that?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 24, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> He will never hit that hes on AM2+ which has a different HT link which is slower than the one on AM3. Its some really strange ASROCK board.



That's the info I was looking for. Spent 10 minutes backtracking and I should have just waited here!!



MilkyWay said:


> Also people forget a lot on this thread, like same shit comes up when it was just asked a few days ago.



It's like the effing twilight thread isn't it?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Also 4ghz at 1.152v? Im not saying its fake or anything i just wondering how you managed that?



he could have problems with that board, would explain his batman AA frame rate if the readings are all weird, his settings might be too...


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 24, 2011)

He's using water/TEC I think


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> He's using water/TEC I think



just when i buy a new heatsink, you have to post something which blows it out the water


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 24, 2011)

Did I? I dunno, my fingers do the typing, I just sit here and watch them


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> That's the info I was looking for. Spent 10 minutes backtracking and I should have just waited here!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's like the effing twilight thread isn't it?



Aye everything gets buried within a few days worth of posting, the 200th page of posts was only on April the 23rd, now its 310 pages LOL nevermind that the 100th page was only this year! January.

I thought like the better the motherboard and chipset the higher the northbridge and HT link clocked.
Seems like AM2 is HT2.0 and AM2+ is HT3.0.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Aye everything gets buried within a few days worth of posting, the 200th page of posts was only on April the 23rd, now its 310 pages LOL nevermind that the 100th page was only this year! January.



That would probably be the fact that me and mighty joined then  (i wasn't an active poster till feb)


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 24, 2011)

Yea the Clubhouse used to go through patches of weeks/months with no posts. Now with the regulars here, it's keeping the thread alive nicely. Shame we're such a forgetful bunch 

My mobo tops out at 2800MHz NB, but that's no doubt my IMC. S'why I'm looking at a 1090t next.
I should be trying for 1333 C6 really at the mo with that limitation on my NB


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 24, 2011)

overclocking the nb was just to eliminate the bottleneck that is prevalent with a couple of 470s using a tired tech cpu,the secondary was only seeing like 60-70% usage with stock settings.

I couldnt oc the ram much or justify pumping more money into ddr2 when ddr3 is quicker as standard and much cheaper!incidentally i could get cas 5 at 450/900 but it seemed to perform worse?!?a couple of benches i run at the time seemed to deny my suspicion though
geekbenches went up a bit but it felt slightly sluggish
I assume i was on the edge of BSODS or something,i really don't know but it felt safer at cas 6

the latency issue of ddr3 i am hoping to overcome with slightly tighter timings and of course the decreased latency that comes with nb OCcing

thanks for the education tatty!its hard to get a real run down on whats what without asking dumb questions,i am glad that i can learn from you guys!

last idiot question (for today) is ddr3 less of a strain on the IMC than ddr2?

i should hunt down crazyeyesreaper for some more education when the ram and mobo arrives i think


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> just when i buy a new heatsink, you have to post something which blows it out the water


LOL


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper? whos that guy


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 24, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i should hunt down crazyeyesreaper for some more education when the ram and mobo arrives i think



Have a look at his previous posts, there'll be some interesting bits in there somewhere. He seems to always be teaching people the same thing over and over again - probably why he's a "wall of text" man. I would be if I was teaching the same shizzle all day.



MilkyWay said:


> crazyeyesreaper? whos that guy



He's a good guy, a credit to this site; he's an OC'er/gamer so he's always helping people with their gaming rigs. Think he does crunching too. You'll find him in the gaming/OC'ing forums.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> LOL
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110624/21530_ORIG-u_jelly1.jpg


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Have a look at his previous posts, there'll be some interesting bits in there somewhere. He seems to always be teaching people the same thing over and over again - probably why he's a "wall of text" man. I would be if I was teaching the same shizzle all day.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a good guy, a credit to this site; he's an OC'er/gamer so he's always helping people with their gaming rigs. Think he does crunching too. You'll find him in the gaming/OC'ing forums.



Not from where i am sitting, i dont want to start any fights or get into trouble but a lot of threads ive seen him have arrogant stubborn arguments.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

a bit OT but does anyone else recognize the innuendoes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAVUrq7jvtM in that song?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 24, 2011)

That's probably because there's a lot of people arguing or asking the same questions every day  Think of him like FreedomEclipse - he won't take sh*t and he's the first person to speak out, but he's a good guy.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> That's probably because there's a lot of people arguing or asking the same questions every day  Think of him like FreedomEclipse - he won't take sh*t and he's the first person to speak out, but he's a good guy.



it feels like he's been off for a long time due to him being 2 pages back but that was was earlier today


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> That's probably because there's a lot of people arguing or asking the same questions every day  Think of him like FreedomEclipse - he won't take shit and he's the first person to speak out, but he's a good guy.



He's nothing like freedom, i like freedom. He's easy to have banter with and doesn't act like he knows it all either which is something of a quality i hate in people. I just avoid people like that, not worth my time really.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 24, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> He's nothing like freedom, i like freedom. He's easy to have banter with and doesn't act like he knows it all either which is something of a quality i hate in people. I just avoid people like that, not worth my time really.



I don't want to force an issue or anything but just try to avoid judgement until you've spoken to him or had a run in with him yourself. You never know, the people you've seen him arguing with might be people he's had long standing disputes with.

But, that's your opinion and decision and I respect that


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 24, 2011)

i laugh at how people make mis-guided assumptions about people without actually talking to them


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> i laugh at how people make mis-guided assumptions about people without actually talking to them



there are a lot of those in the world


----------



## Millennium (Jun 24, 2011)

Steam download servers must be getting really hammered. I am trying to get Metro 2033 as I just entered the CD key for it into steam but I'm getting 100k/s and 8 hours remaining lol. I guess world+dog is downloading TF2.

Can't say i blame them though now that it is free. If by some slim chance you haven't tried TF2 then now it's free you have no excuse, grab it now!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Steam download servers must be getting really hammered. I am trying to get Metro 2033 as I just entered the CD key for it into steam but I'm getting 100k/s and 8 hours remaining lol. I guess world+dog is downloading TF2.
> 
> Can't say i blame them though now that it is free. If by some slim chance you haven't tried TF2 then now it's free you have no excuse, grab it now!



i did try it (i've had it for a few years now) but i prefer other games


----------



## Millennium (Jun 24, 2011)

I guess my years spent playing Team Fortress mod for Quakeworld have swayed me in it's favour. It's much better then it used to be, and it used to be one of the best ways to play quake online. IMHO


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

Millennium said:


> I guess my years spent playing Team Fortress mod for Quakeworld have swayed me in it's favour. It's much better then it used to be, and it used to be one of the best ways to play quake online. IMHO



i'm currently putting hours in BC2, tried to convinced some people it was better then HALO today, didn't end well (these people have xbox's and won't believe me when i tell them ps3 and pc are better and cheaper so they don't really know to much anyway)


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 24, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Steam download servers must be getting really hammered. I am trying to get Metro 2033 as I just entered the CD key for it into steam but I'm getting 100k/s and 8 hours remaining lol. I guess world+dog is downloading TF2.
> 
> Can't say i blame them though now that it is free. If by some slim chance you haven't tried TF2 then now it's free you have no excuse, grab it now!



Is there a single-player campagin thing on TF2?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Is there a single-player campagin thing on TF2?



there wasn't last time i checked


----------



## Millennium (Jun 24, 2011)

There is some training levels and stuff now apparently but cheesy is correct, no single player really.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 24, 2011)

Cheesy added to members list, here is a read about various "Value" micron D9 variants including the Crucial just in case anyone interested......

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3951718&postcount=9


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Cheesy added to members list, here is a read about various "Value" micron D9 variants including the Crucial just in case anyone interested......
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3951718&postcount=9



and thats why your one of my favourite mods


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I don't want to force an issue or anything but just try to avoid judgement until you've spoken to him or had a run in with him yourself. You never know, the people you've seen him arguing with might be people he's had long standing disputes with.
> 
> But, that's your opinion and decision and I respect that



I was joking around when i said who is this guy? I avoid a user and that's that.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 24, 2011)

kieran,its not a fake,the bottom right of the screeny and the cpu meter gadget thingy show cpu/gpu 2 temps,i was using a chiller at the time,so load temps were -6c cpu (says na on the coretemp but reads fine in bios?!?)...
so y6ea that 20 odd celcius reading was after a couple of hours of gaming with the chiller turned off,just melting the antifreeze..
the cpu-z is an odd one tho as i use CnQ so its should be 1.504v on load and god knows what at 268x4,so i assume its the pic taken when on the cusp of dropping down a p state..
i dont really know but what i do know is that using a chiller enabled some nice OC's while the computer is silent(silent 470s=priceless),but i got condensation under the mobo vrm sink..
dragon skin fx next time!

sorry this waffle took so long i got distracted


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> so load temps were -6c cpu (says na on the coretemp but reads fine in bios?!?)...



only 45'c difference between your load temps and my idle temps


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 24, 2011)

not at the mo mate! im idling at 36 with a hsf from an old 939 mobo lol
glad we could revive the club though,even if it is with my irritating lack of knowledge!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> glad we could revive the club though,even if it is with my irritating lack of knowledge!



theres a club? For what? Stock heatsinks?

got a coolermaster being delivered on monday


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 24, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> theres a club? For what? Stock heatsinks?



You're either very slow, or very funny


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> You're either very slow, or very funny



very slow at the moment, i'm running 3.2ghz


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 24, 2011)

excellent,!what paste are you going for?
lol sam


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ohhh, i get it 

i'm suffering from a lack of sleep (TPU caused it) , ended up struggling through thursday with a lack of sleep and no food (forgot my lunch/didn't eat breakfast)


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 24, 2011)

bloody hell i need to sub that chew* link,seriously clued up on IC's!
i see a photo of him the other day tuning a bulldozer chip to 7.7ghz i think?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> kieran,its not a fake,the bottom right of the screeny and the cpu meter gadget thingy show cpu/gpu 2 temps,i was using a chiller at the time,so load temps were -6c cpu (says na on the coretemp but reads fine in bios?!?)...
> so y6ea that 20 odd celcius reading was after a couple of hours of gaming with the chiller turned off,just melting the antifreeze..
> the cpu-z is an odd one tho as i use CnQ so its should be 1.504v on load and god knows what at 268x4,so i assume its the pic taken when on the cusp of dropping down a p state..
> i dont really know but what i do know is that using a chiller enabled some nice OC's while the computer is silent(silent 470s=priceless),but i got condensation under the mobo vrm sink..
> ...



Its cool, i never said it was fake i just wondered how you did that. Yes i remember you wanted to change a thermistor on your chiller to get it to go lower. I dont think we could quiet work out the values needed, see im not good with electronics.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes,good memory!
In the end i added a link wire,so i basically short circuited the temp cutoff,
and the temps dropped ridiculously but like i said,i didnt insulate the mobo enough so i lost a good OCcer for my sins,
never mind...the mobo only cost a score a couple of years ago


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> That's probably because there's a lot of people arguing or asking the same questions every day  Think of him like FreedomEclipse - he won't take sh*t and he's the first person to speak out, but he's a good guy.





cheesy999 said:


> it feels like he's been off for a long time due to him being 2 pages back but that was was earlier today





MilkyWay said:


> He's nothing like freedom, i like freedom. He's easy to have banter with and doesn't act like he knows it all either which is something of a quality i hate in people. I just avoid people like that, not worth my time really.





scaminatrix said:


> I don't want to force an issue or anything but just try to avoid judgement until you've spoken to him or had a run in with him yourself. You never know, the people you've seen him arguing with might be people he's had long standing disputes with.
> 
> But, that's your opinion and decision and I respect that



I never knew i was so popular


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I never knew i was so popular



your practically our supreme **** when tatty isn't here



cheesy999 said:


> your practically our leader when tatty isn't here



thank you but, i am not worthy of such praise lol

evil ninja edit i see



FreedomEclipse said:


> thank you but, i am not worthy of such praise lol



who changed that?, there's only one mod that visits far as i know and we need someone when he isnt there

i smell sabotage, is this the same guy who shrank my avatar??? SPEAK TO ME!!!

EDITED BACK


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 24, 2011)

What volts you putting through your 2500k man? I find 4.5ghz is easy @ 1.32v anything higher and I need to raise the vcore significantly and tweak other things such as PLL voltage etc


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> What volts you putting through your 2500k man? I find 4.5ghz is easy @ 1.32v anything higher and I need to raise the vcore significantly and tweak other things such as PLL voltage etc



you talkin to me??


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> your practically our supreme **** when tatty isn't here



close enough, i cought you doing it tatty :shadedshu, its not our fault, what are we sopposed to do for leadership when your not here?

those quotes won't make sense without changing user names / order?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 24, 2011)

You just sized your avatar wrong cheesy. Did you just take a screenshot of someone else's avvy or something?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> your practically our supreme mega ninja when tatty isn't here



Cheesy your arse kissing is making me feel sick


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you talkin to me??



Or chewing a brick, either way I lose my teeth? 

Yea man talking to you


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Cheesy your arse kissing is making me feel sick



Was just doing my best to contradict whoever was ninja editing my posts 



scaminatrix said:


> You just sized your avatar wrong cheesy. Did you just take a screenshot of someone else's avvy or something?



no, i'm having to get mods to set my avatar as its not uploading properly

thanks erocker


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 24, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> no, i'm having to get mods to set my avatar as its not uploading properly
> thanks erocker



pebkac issue I believe.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> pebkac issue I believe.



pebkac?

and supreme mega ninja is a low rank in my books, its need 3 adjectives to be good!!!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 24, 2011)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=pebkac+acronym


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Or chewing a brick, either way I lose my teeth?
> 
> Yea man talking to you



ask and ye shall receive


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=pebkac acronym



That is one of the best sites i've ever seen 

No, its not me doing it, i'm just uploading ordinary jpegs the way normally do, i think its a bug in my browser


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i'm just uploading ordinary jpegs the way normally do, i think its a bug in my browser



better not be the new firefox 5 im hearing about


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 24, 2011)

is there a program to find out what chips are hiding under the ram heatspreader? like cpu/gpu-z.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 24, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> is there a program to find out what chips are hiding under the ram heatspreader? like cpu/gpu-z.



I don't think there is. I've been asked a few times to pull heatspreaders off my RAM to see what the chips are. I would have thought someone would have chucked a program at me to see if there was one. But, as you know, I'm not a pro


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> better not be the new firefox 5 im hearing about



no, i didn't upgrade to that as people i know had a lot of problems related to lag and generally slow speeds, i'm using chrome at the moment



MightyMission said:


> is there a program to find out what chips are hiding under the ram heatspreader? like cpu/gpu-z.



not that i know of


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 24, 2011)

haha you got a world more knowledge than me on the subject mate,i just try brute force stuff and hit it if/when that doesnt work


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> is there a program to find out what chips are hiding under the ram heatspreader? like cpu/gpu-z.



I dont think so but it would be very handy indeed. SiSoft Sandra i will check right now for you.

I know now for a fact that users can browser invisibly and hide so they are not on the Users viewing list. Some of you must be either unaware its turned on or are switching it on and off.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> haha you got a world more knowledge than me on the subject mate,i just try brute force stuff and hit it if/when that doesnt work



i'm not too kind on things that don't work either...

could be tabbed browsing causing the problem, user posts here flicks away quickly to other tab as active users only updates when you refresh


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i just try brute force stuff and hit it if/when that doesnt work



I can see why your wife hides her face when shes around you.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 24, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> haha you got a world more knowledge than me on the subject mate,i just try brute force stuff and hit it if/when that doesnt work



Well, violence does solve everything...


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 24, 2011)

lol gotta smack some bitch... hardware


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i'm not too kind on things that don't work either...



Here a long shot but you know avatars need to be within a certain res and file size?


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 24, 2011)

lol
i just found out that you lot have avatars!
jeez i will err blame it on a teething baby,im gonna ring child line for him coz hes doing my head in with the incessant lack of sleep


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 24, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I dont think so but it would be very handy indeed. SiSoft Sandra i will check right now for you.
> 
> I know now for a fact that users can browser invisibly and hide so they are not on the Users viewing list. Some of you must be either unaware its turned on or are switching it on and off.



Yea w1zz only added the invisibility thing recently. It's turned off by default but you can turn it on if you want.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Here a long shot but you know avatars need to be within a certain res and file size?



its always just resized them in the past, theres a few threads about that, and erocker put it in without resizing it (Unless he did it and didn't tell me)


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

I just checked and SiSoft Sandra and it only gives the ram manufacturer and model not the actual chips used. I dont think you can tell the actual chips used for the ram unless you look at them. Feel free to correct me if im wrong because it would be awesome to be able to tell what it is without taking the heatspreaders off.

Must be a problem at your end, definitely try another browser.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 24, 2011)

just a thought,but if you know your stuff you either wouldnt need to ask or i guess enough googling will turn up the ram chip details anyway,i was hoping for a lazy way..

i wanted to take apart the ripjaws i had to see if they were really what the stickers on the heatspreaders claimed because it was nothing short of a nightmare getting them to do the rated speed


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Yea w1zz only added the invisibility thing recently. It's turned off by default but you can turn it on if you want.



That was bugging me for months though? Users would post and not even appear in the Users viewing section. I was assured they had just turned on the invisibility thing. So every time it happens i know for a fact they are using the invisibility thingymabobjigger.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2011)

What sort of chips they are, are usually spread by word of mouth. Ive been in Guru3d and Xtreme Forums where they had an entire thread dedicated to keeping people up to date with the makes, models and batches of RAM that were using D9 chips.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 24, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> That was bugging me for months though? Users would post and not even appear in the Users viewing section. I was assured they had just turned on the invisibility thing. So every time it happens i know for a fact they are using the invisibility thingymabobjigger.



lol I literally just posted the answer to that in the other thread!



scaminatrix said:


> I don't think people are messing with it, it's just that the "Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread" thing doesn't update in real time like the posts do. I have, say, 3 tabs open at a time and I'm posting in 3 different threads, but I'll only show up as an active user in one.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

LOLWUT did everyone just change their avatars today?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> LOLWUT did everyone just change their avatars today?



yes, its was sneakypeets fault, he caused me to change mine, then i think other people to changed to see if my avatar breakage was the same for them

it also helps its a friday so people have more time to screw around with their accounts


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 24, 2011)

Yup, and I managed to pull up cheesy's old avatar and jacked it for Doctor Who. It's a big Dr. Who avatar orgy


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 24, 2011)

i didnt realise i had disabled the show avatar setting,i guess it was from when i was using my fones interweb,so i enabled it then thought i better add one myself.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Yup, and I managed to pull up cheesy's old avatar and jacked it for Doctor Who. It's a big Dr. Who avatar orgy



its gone through about 3 people before me, i've been using edited versions of mods avatars lately therefore = DR.WHO theme

YOU STOLE MY CHICKEN!!!, i only just noticed your using loads of bits from my past avatars


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

For the record i hate Dr Who, its fucking terrible.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> For the record i hate Dr Who, its fucking terrible.



Please, if erocker or sneakypeet (or even TATTY) are listening change his avatar to Dr.who 

EDIT:Close enough, why do i always get a parody of what i'm asking?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

LG IPS231P-BN TFT LCD LED 23" DVI-D Monitor | Ebuy...

HOLLY MOSES, IPS panel, LED backlit and full 1920 x 1080. Could be a good one just looking up some stuff on it right now to see if its a good panel or not.

£147.72     23" LG IPS231P-BN

EDIT: Okay so apparently its good for gaming the Dell IPS uses CCFL which has slightly better coverage but the colours are more vivid on LED.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> LG IPS231P-BN TFT LCD LED 23" DVI-D Monitor | Ebuy...
> 
> HOLLY MOSES, IPS panel, LED backlit and full 1920 x 1080. Could be a good one just looking up some stuff on it right now to see if its a good panel or not.
> 
> £147.72     23" LG IPS231P-BN



looks awesome, unfortunately i can't afford it but good luck buying if you want it*stops himself making star trek joke

EDIT: Changing my Avatar works in IE9


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 24, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> LOLWUT did everyone just change their avatars today?



i didn't! mine's been the same for a while now... it may be time for a change though...


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> i didn't! mine's been the same for a while now... it may be time for a change though...



you know you want to, you know spock hasn't made an appearance on here in a while


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 24, 2011)

fuck yes. nobody steal cheesy's idea... spock is MINE.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> fuck yes. nobody steal cheesy's idea... spock is MINE.



synchronise uk forums Avatars in...

Everyone grab a star trek character just cause the thread looks nicer when avatars are related (look at some of the times its happened with DR who members


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 24, 2011)

spock is mine though.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

Fucking traitor, Sir Patrick Stuart is from these here isles. Who could take Kirk seriously when Shatner played TJ HOOKER?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Fucking traitor, Sir Patrick Stuart is from these here isles. Who could take Kirk seriously when Shatner played TJ HOOKER?



well who am i going to be?, i'm bored of sticking trollface or mustache onto other members avatars


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 24, 2011)

her?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> http://www.xscapesprops.com/star trek props/TOS_Uniforms/patterns/TOS_womens_uniform_skant.jpg
> 
> her?



can't be, she's good at her job  

and i'm clearly the best captain as although i lack picards fantastic voice i stared in six movies


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 24, 2011)

Where's mine?

Ah, there it is.


Pedo-Klingon


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

WELL you cant be Kirk you imposter.


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 24, 2011)

lol


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Where's mine?
> 
> Ah, there it is.
> 
> ...



ok, can we all agree to keep these at least till next week?


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 24, 2011)

i'll do it lol
why don't you be mr sulu?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 24, 2011)

I am still using my Orange-kun just like what I started with, so people can identify the troll from a mile away.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> why don't you be mr sulu?



good idea i've always wanted to be Asian


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

MR SULU YES THATS HIS NAME, YEAH GO SULU HE WAS A LOSER.
Your not cool enough to be Dr McCoy or Scotty. Go WORF or Number 1 (Riker) or Data from Next Generation.


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 24, 2011)

like charlie sheen? oh wait... he's full of tiger blood


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

MY point being there are a ton of characters from Star Trek choose any of them. Erockers avvy was Kirk IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY.
EDIT: Hes full of earl grey tea HOT.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> MY point being there are a ton of characters from Star Trek choose any of them. Erockers avvy was Kirk IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY.



you should use this one it suits you more






http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20060815165638/uncyclopedia/images/d/d5/Sterling.jpg


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 24, 2011)

laced with crack
edit: lol cheesy


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

or this one


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> laced with crack
> edit: lol cheesy



Spiked with Romulan Ale.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

That Sulu avvy is awesome cheesy it matches the Spock one.


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 24, 2011)

i'm staring worriedly at sulu whilst he stares at picard's ass


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> That Sulu avvy is awesome cheesy it matches the Spock one.



it was the only one the image uploader would accept 

i've found a spectacular picard image but i don't think i'm allowed to post it on TPU


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

Here is my trump card.


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 24, 2011)

kieran... picard looks gay as hell in your avvy


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

spectrum said:


> kieran... Picard looks gay as hell in your avvy



no sulu is gay


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 24, 2011)

yes but picard is also looking mighty gay in your avvy


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> yes but picard is also looking mighty gay in your avvy



I was trying to find a more matching pic for an avvy rather than just him giving the finger, flipping the bird so to speak.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> no sulu is gay



no need for insults, besides i censored the pics to TPU rules, LOL at no.2, when the camera is positioned at exactly the right angle







[/IMG]


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 24, 2011)

anyone noticed that zap brannigan looks a lot like kirk?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

No you dont understand the actor who plays Sulu is actually a homosexual.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> No you dont understand the actor who plays Sulu is actually a homosexual.



yeah i know, learnt it from one of the special features of a family guy star wars parody

EDIT:Theres been near 150 posts on this forum today


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> yeah i know, learnt it from one of the special features of a family guy star wars parody
> 
> EDIT:Theres been near 150 posts on this forum today



Your a little late to that discussion  back at page 100 was still this year! I am amazed at how much crap gets buried in the thread.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Your a little late to that discussion  back at page 100 was still this year! I am amazed at how much crap gets buried in the thread.



i was in that convo, but when that happened we were only about 100 posts forward


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 24, 2011)

"i was there maaaan.. you don't know!"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> http://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2010/2/2/129096251994756984.jpg



yes, now we only need bo$$ but he's spent the day drinking

Its a shame no one will notice the synchronised ave's until we go onto another thread


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 24, 2011)

Im still awake


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Im still awake



do you have a high res version of your ave you can send me?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> yes, now we only need bo$$ but he's spent the day drinking



Seems like moonpig and pantherx12 abandoned ship a while back. Never see DrPepper here either. Some other users wont really change avatar to synchronisation mode


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Seems like moonpig and pantherx12 abandoned ship a while back. Never see DrPepper here either. Some other users wont really change avatar to synchronisation mode



what happned to kiex as well?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> what happned to kiex as well?



No idea like IC says i think the monotonous crap we post puts people off 
EDIT: Look bellow NdMk2o1o sometimes posts here not on the level you or i do though.

MightMission needs a Star Trek avatar.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> No idea like IC says i think the monotonous crap we post puts people off



Monotonous crap?, we need a place to discuss non-tech stuff and theres usually more people on here then the entire GN


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Im still awake



I made this just for you


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Monotonous crap?, we need a place to discuss non-tech stuff and theres usually more people on here then the entire GN



Well i wouldnt call it intelligent discussion. It is just random monotonous posting go back and read some of it including mine.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 24, 2011)

Thought I would join in the star trek synchronised avatar changing


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Thought I would join in the star trek synchronised avatar changing



we already got a spok! pick a different crew member!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 24, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Well i wouldnt call it intelligent discussion. It is just random monotonous posting go back and read some of it including mine.



i know we occasionally say the same things twice but its still quite random, although its mostly music and picture sharing as well as random moaning


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 24, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> No idea like IC says i think the monotonous crap we post puts people off
> EDIT: Look bellow NdMk2o1o sometimes posts here not on the level you or i do though.
> 
> MightMission needs a Star Trek avatar.



I post here quite regularly, theres a difference between contributing and thread crapping like most y'all


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I made this just for you
> 
> http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n210/FinalFreedomEclipse/Geordie.jpg



IDK if i prefer him with the cyborg eyes or the stylish eye wear. Had to look up the characters as im rubbish at remembering names.

Its Geordi La Forge he was like engineer or something.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Star_Trek_characters

I used to watch this on BBC 2 it was after 6 oclock; simpsons, fresh prince of bell air and star trek next generation, then it was farscape for a while. Back in the mid to late 90s of course.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I post here quite regularly, theres a difference between contributing and thread crapping like most y'all



Yeah well now your complicit in our thread crapping acts 
Just noticed you have a similar avatar to Spectrum.

EDIT: Just like i was told a many times this thread has no topic... BLAH... BLAH... BLAH... so carry on fellow UKer's! In this case if you cant beat em join em.


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 24, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I post here quite regularly, theres a difference between contributing and thread crapping like most y'all



find another avatar. i called spock first.


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 24, 2011)

the last thing we need is 2 nimoys!
they would take over and rule the universe through the powers of awesomeness


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 25, 2011)

Leonard Nimoy did quotes and voice overs for the game Civilization 4. Very cool.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75oun5gvDAU&feature=related

His best quote is the Sputnik quote "beep beep beep".


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 25, 2011)

clucking bell,i go watch constantine,(crucial film btw,must be the 20th time i seen it)
upon my return the kilingons have pimped the club!
i was forced to watch ster trek in the cinema as a kid,fucked if i know any of the characters other than the ones you nutters have avvied
im gonna sidle up to google images and see what the font of knowledge has got for me...


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> clucking bell,i go watch constantine,(crucial film btw,must be the 20th time i seen it)
> upon my return the kilingons have pimped the club!
> i was forced to watch ster trek in the cinema as a kid,fucked if i know any of the characters other than the ones you nutters have avvied



'Watch star trek instead' said Sulu


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 25, 2011)

constantine:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0360486/
rachel weisz is soo hot and i dont know why

theres an actress in the film called tilda swinton,why would you call your daughter after some rice?
i mean ben is fine of course,though you wouldnt call your son uncle...


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 25, 2011)

Whats constantine?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 25, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Whats constantine?



Its a name which some goth dudes call themselves because they think it sounds cool


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its a name which some goth dudes call themselves because they think it sounds cool



so why is mighty watching goth dudes again?


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 25, 2011)

well i wanted to know if i was goth enough,so i took this quizz
http://www.gotoquiz.com/whats_your_goth_name
apparently MM is not goth enough so i got to christen myself with goats pee in a pentagram,you may call me betty
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz1rjq5emKY


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> so why is mighty watching goth dudes again?



some say. he fantasizes about brokeback mountain in his sleep


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 25, 2011)

my sleep?dude i do that whilst looking at your avatar


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

so Mightymission fantasizes about brokeback mountain whilst watching goth dudes?

i took that quiz you posted <table style="width: 320px; border: 1px solid gray; font: normal 12px arial, verdana, sans-serif; background-color: white;"><tr><td colspan="2" style="background: white; color: black; padding: 5px;"><b style="font: bold 20px 'Times New Roman', serif; display: block; margin-bottom: 8px;">Whats your Goth name?</b> <div style="font-size: 16px; margin-bottom: 4px;">Your Result: <b>Raylyn</b></div><div style="width: 200px; background: white; border: 1px solid black;"><div style="width: 78%; background: red; font-size: 8px; line-height: 8px;">&nbsp;</div></div><p style="margin: 10px; border: none; background: white; color: black;">U have pale skin and black hair and u wear drak make up. U like going to conderts and rocking out.
U try to get ur friends to do things they dont wanna do but when u finally give up u just do it by ur self.</p></td></tr><tr><td style="color: black; background: white; padding: 3px;">Jason</td><td style="background: white; padding: 3px;"><div style="width: 100px; background: white; border: 1px solid black; margin-top: 4px;"><div style="width: 78%; background: red; font-size: 8px; line-height: 8px;">&nbsp;</div></div></td></tr><tr><td style="color: black; background: white; padding: 3px;">Tibby</td><td style="background: white; padding: 3px;"><div style="width: 100px; background: white; border: 1px solid black; margin-top: 4px;"><div style="width: 74%; background: red; font-size: 8px; line-height: 8px;">&nbsp;</div></div></td></tr><tr><td style="color: black; background: white; padding: 3px;">Dawn</td><td style="background: white; padding: 3px;"><div style="width: 100px; background: white; border: 1px solid black; margin-top: 4px;"><div style="width: 66%; background: red; font-size: 8px; line-height: 8px;">&nbsp;</div></div></td></tr><tr><td style="color: black; background: white; padding: 3px;">Anjelica</td><td style="background: white; padding: 3px;"><div style="width: 100px; background: white; border: 1px solid black; margin-top: 4px;"><div style="width: 58%; background: red; font-size: 8px; line-height: 8px;">&nbsp;</div></div></td></tr><tr><td style="color: black; background: white; padding: 3px;">Slayer</td><td style="background: white; padding: 3px;"><div style="width: 100px; background: white; border: 1px solid black; margin-top: 4px;"><div style="width: 58%; background: red; font-size: 8px; line-height: 8px;">&nbsp;</div></div></td></tr><tr><td colspan="2" style="text-align: center; padding: 8px;"><a href="http://www.gotoquiz.com/whats_your_goth_name"><b>Whats your Goth name?</b></a><br><a href="http://www.gotoquiz.com/">Quiz Created on GoToQuiz</a></td></tr></table>

i have no idea what that means


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 25, 2011)

me either,google is crazy.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 25, 2011)

yeaaaa you don't have much luck with this stuff do you cheesy?  time to try try a different browser?

Well at least you know your goth name is Raylyn


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 25, 2011)

did you actually take the quiz?

on a tangent tho,constantine is up there with butterfly effect and the jap version of the eye,how wrong does that sound...the orginal version of the movie called "the eye"


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> yeaaaa you don't have much luck with this stuff do you cheesy?  time to try try a different browser?
> 
> Well at least you know your goth name is Raylyn



HTML code doesn't seem to post well in TPU


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 25, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> my sleep?dude i do that whilst looking at your avatar



so you fantasize about data from Startrek while falling asleep?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> so you fantasize about data from Startrek while falling asleep?



only if he falls asleep watching goth dudes recreating brokeback mountain


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 25, 2011)

tbh star trek makes me squirm,people actually learn the languages and dress up like so etc...


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> tbh star trek makes me squirm,people actually learn the languages and dress up like so etc...



you can get a degree in klingon


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 25, 2011)

Constantine got horrible reviews, no wonder i never heard of it. Coincidentally ive never seen Brokeback Mountain either.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 25, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> on a tangent tho,constantine is up there with butterfly effect and the jap version of the eye,how wrong does that sound...the orginal version of the movie called "the eye"



The original version of the film "Teeth" was called "Ju-On", pronounced "due on" of all things lol


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 25, 2011)

lmao
banish mental image!
i guess its not as bad as e3 the extra testicle


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 25, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> tbh star trek makes me squirm,people actually learn the languages and dress up like so etc...



Ive seen worse from anime cosplay.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Constantine got horrible reviews, no wonder i never heard of it. Coincidentally ive never seen Brokeback Mountain either.



never seen either of those either, for that i have http://lmgtfy.com/ so i can read the storyline thingey on imbd


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 25, 2011)

i only seen one anime movie,i think it was called 3x3 eyes or something,a bit disturbing!

dont beleive the hype,constantine rocks!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 25, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i only seen one anime movie,i think it was called 3x3 eyes or something,a bit disturbing!
> 
> dont beleive the hype,constantine rocks!



hahaha what a terrible title for a movie!
EDIT: Look man idk Constantine looks fucking terrible im sorry if that is your favourite film or something.

WOW Awesome the original Terminator is on BBC 1.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 25, 2011)

apparently its a legendary film,but erm each to there own,i found myself making excuses to look for stuff while watching it..life,rizla,time etc

don't judge till you seen it!though it could also depend on what kinda stuff you go for.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 25, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> apparnetly its a legendary film,but erm each to there own,i found myself making excuses to look for stuff while watching it..life,rizla,time etc



How can it be a legendary film when it was universally panned by critics? Cant be that legendary when i never even heard of it until a few posts back.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> hahaha what a terrible title for a movie!
> EDIT: Look man idk Constantine looks fucking terrible im sorry if that is your favourite film or something.
> 
> WOW Awesome the original Terminator is on BBC 1.



seen the original terminator about 6.3^790 times

@kieren: i've never heard of it either but a lot of movie and music 'classics' and 'legends' etc normally fail commercially and criticality at the time of release


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 25, 2011)

ahh sorry my bad,lack of sleep..i meant 3x3 was supposedly legendary


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 25, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> ahh sorry my bad,lack of sleep..i meant 3x3 was supposedly legendary



I thought you meant Constantine? BAH!

Cheesy Terminator is fucking legendary i haven't seen it in ages though so i thought id give it a watch again.

I might just check out 3x3 and maybe even Constantine!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Cheesy Terminator is fucking legendary i haven't seen it in ages though so i thought id give it a watch again.



original is the best, hands down


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 25, 2011)

i wanted to be edward furlong with that ATM hacking machine in terminator..
oops thats t2


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 25, 2011)

why is everyone from star trek? im really confuseD?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> why is everyone from star trek? im really confuseD?



we are having synchronized avatars this week

Anyone know how to make guitar hero harder?


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 25, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> why is everyone from star trek? im really confuseD?



because cheesy said it'd be a good idea, and we all agreed that it was awesome...
i'm spock, live long and prosper bro


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> we are having synchronized avatars this week
> 
> Anyone know how to make guitar hero harder?



saw off one of your fingers 
or eat whilst playing


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 25, 2011)

play with no sound on!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> play with no sound on!



thats like playing half a game


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 25, 2011)

i know right


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i know right



anyone would think you dislike guitar hero


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 25, 2011)

haha no its not that bad,i played it on my fone and my boys DS and i werent bad at either!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> haha no its not that bad,i played it on my fone and my boys DS and i werent bad at either!



play it on The console, its so much better with a full sized Plastic guitar thingey


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 25, 2011)

i dont have a console here mate,other than a dusty old ps2 for gran turismo purposes,I Will complete gt2/3/4/aspects eventually..


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 25, 2011)

So Mighty, what is your avvy? Your chiller?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i dont have a console here mate,other than a dusty old ps2 for gran turismo purposes,I Will complete gt2/3/4/aspects eventually..



i've played gt1 + 2+ 3+ 4+ 5, 5 is the best, followed by 2 then 4 then 1 then 3


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 25, 2011)

Yea thats my old one,RIP old chiller  
(i moved it when the pipes were frozen,so they burst and it pissed r22 out in quite a jet)

I feel like i let you lot down with my lack of trekkism,find me an unused character and i'l put it.

On the bright side tho i got a couple of parcels today 
the ati card is workin a treat and im using my boys resuscitated computer now :cheers:
just got to find moaar ddr,768mb isnt quite cutting it!

you guys reckon a crosshair 3 F is worth 50?

Cheesy:i done really well on all the old races up to gt4 when they added that G force thing which really messes me up,and the physics arent right for front wheel drive cars..
thats my excuse anyway


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Cheesy:i done really well on all the old races up to gt4 when they added that G force thing which really messes me up,and the physics arent right for front wheel drive cars..
> thats my excuse anyway



GT5 seams to be the most realistic one i've tried, (who would of guessed?)

i've managed to find a way of making guitar hero harder without getting stupid, spin around on the spot whilst playing


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 25, 2011)

The card turned up already? Well done Royal Mail, keep it up... 

Here's a Romulan for you Mighty:


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 25, 2011)

hahaha

i played prologue gta5 and it was quite nice but the blur on the ps3 put me off a bit,just made me want to play it on pc instead,shame emulators for ps3 arent going to be usable for at least the next 10 years 

Cheers sam,for the bits and for putting a rocket up RM's ass,your stuff always gets here sharpish!
i'l put the avvie now


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> The card turned up already? Well done Royal Mail, keep it up...



Don't bother ordering from scan, i ordered something for next day delivery, the next day what was delivered was an email saying they'd ran out of stock


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Don't bother ordering from scan, i ordered something for next day delivery, the next day what was delivered was an email saying they'd ran out of stock



The card was from sca*m* not sca*n*


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 25, 2011)

another sleepless night cheesy?
scan can be well slow though,scam needs to give them some tips!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> The card was from scam not scan



oh no, i know you meant scam i was just warning people not to buy from scan, like if ebuyer decided to mess me around i'd of written ebuyer instead, its not my fault they have similar names




MightyMission said:


> another sleepless night cheesy?
> scan can be well slow though,scam needs to give them some tips!



no i woke at 11 today, then again went to sleep at 2 so...


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't think I'm ever buying from scan again. 1 RAM heatsink costs £1.56, but ends up costing £6.70 with delivery  What's wrong with a f*cking envelope and a 46p stamp?


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 25, 2011)

i wont deal with scan again for shafting me with the 470s 
love these cards but i ordered reference not stupid cant get a waterblock for models!!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 25, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> you guys reckon a crosshair 3 F is worth 50?



Just spotted that! Yea, depending on condition. Gotta be in bits and box to interest me, but that's just me lol £50 for it is okay IMO.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I don't think I'm ever buying from scan again. 1 RAM heatsink costs £1.56, but ends up costing £6.70 with delivery  What's wrong with a f*cking envelope and a 46p stamp?



i get free delivery, that's why i ordered from them, at least the customer services department fixed the problem - by taking out the cooler from the order (which i will order in a weeks time)


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 25, 2011)

you mean the little square ramsinks?9 or so prongs on like a 15mm square pad?
i bought a waterblock kit for a gtx 280 that come with a bunch of ramsinks that never got used.
still need the ramsinks?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 25, 2011)

Na these ones mate
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/xcli...dr-ddr2-3-with-3m-thermal-bonding-very-hi-end

Thanks for the offer - although I recommend you keep them - it's the sort of thing I always keep spares of, as you never know when you might need to strap a sink somewhere 



cheesy999 said:


> i get free delivery



How'd you swang that?


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 25, 2011)

oh right heatspreader types,i get ya!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm off to get a long overdue haircut, see you in a bit peeps.

*laughs while looking at avatar*


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 25, 2011)

see ya dude!
looks like your avvie been on at some of that wacky terbaccy i was always warned about!


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 25, 2011)

lol


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

scaminatrix said:
			
		

> Thanks for the offer - although I recommend you keep them - it's the sort of thing I always keep spares of, as you never know when you might need to strap a sink somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you swang that?



I made a few posts on the av forums and they've got a link there that upgrades your scan account to free next day


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 25, 2011)

do they offer any other upgrades?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> do they offer any other upgrades?



Not sure go and see, Tpu is one of the few tech forums with no offers at the moment


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 25, 2011)

The free delivery isnt really an upgrade it just makes them equal to buying from ebuyer since they also offer free delivery.
I always count delivery in the price, so £65 ram actually costs £65 not £70. Paying for delivery only works if you buy in bulk so the costs are spread out.

I am an avforums member i used to post in the LH4000 thread thats an LG tv btw. Not been there in awhile though.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 25, 2011)

Theres quite a few main characters left to choose from for Star Trek.
Dr McCoy from the orginal hes like Kirks wingman lol.




Maybe Scotty every one knows him.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 25, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Theres quite a few main characters left to choose from for Star Trek.
> Dr McCoy from the orginal hes like Kirks wingman lol.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110625/LeonardMcCoy.jpg
> Maybe Scotty every one knows him.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110625/Scotty.jpg



I love that bottom one!!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 25, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I love that bottom one!!!



Yeah i thought so too.

Just hope to hell no ones picks any Star Trek: Enterprise characters that was fucking shite, i think i saw 1 whole episode. The only one i really watched was The Next Generation, here i remember being on before that was Robot Wars, wtf ever happened to that? I remember they sacked Jeremy Clarkston from Robot Wars because he made fun of the contestants too much then it was Craig Charles who was in Red Dwarf at the time.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 25, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Yeah i thought so too.
> 
> Just hope to hell no ones picks any Star Trek: Enterprise characters that was fucking shite, i think i saw 1 whole episode. The only one i really watched was The Next Generation, here i remember being on before that was Robot Wars, wtf ever happened to that?



Yea same here, TNG was all I watched. The old stuff was just too, well, old! I'm not really a trekkie, but I did like TNG a lot when I was younger.
Robot Wars is actually still going from what I've seen, but I'm not 100% sure on that. I still see it on tele (and I know it's not repeats of the oooold ones) and it's proper kack! Still Craig Charles though 

Seems I'm wrong, it has finished. Little bit of info here, with a mysterious conclusion:


> After Robot Wars finished, the House Robots were given to the man who built them, Chris Reynolds, but now they have been taken away from him, and according to some sources, *are currently being kept in an unknown location.*



http://robotwars.wikia.com/wiki/House_Robots


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 25, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Yea same here, TNG was all I watched. The old stuff was just too, well, old! I'm not really a trekkie, but I did like TNG a lot when I was younger.
> Robot Wars is actually still going from what I've seen, but I'm not 100% sure on that. I still see it on tele (and I know it's not repeats of the oooold ones) and it's proper kack! Still Craig Charles though
> 
> Seems I'm wrong, it has finished. Little bit of info here, with a mysterious conclusion:
> ...



Same i used to watch a lot of these programs in the 90s when TV was GOOD!
Yeah seems like its died down, i was never a trekkie myself either.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

There is still good tv, ever seen house


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> There is still good tv, ever seen house



House no i havnt seen it.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

Watch it


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 25, 2011)

Installed and tested that Crucial ram, it's not very good, guess I didnt get lucky as they clearly mixed batches with stock levels increased between my order and despatch (Free 3 day).  They are no better than my HyperX 1600mhz kit, but I suppose that in itself is good as the Crucials are only a 1333 kit   I will stick to my GSkills for my higher bandwidth 1866 speeds, the Crucials will do 1500mhz @ 1.6V at 8-9-8-22 which aint bad from a rated spec of 1333 9-9-9-24, it's the low voltage headroom that gives you the extra I spose, for under 35 quid for a 4gig kit I reckon not a bad buy, just not good enuff for what I want.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 25, 2011)

thats a shame!
still,they seem to be good performers regardless of expectations


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 25, 2011)

Man I might have to break out my OCZ's again, see what I can do with them. They hit 1933MHz @ C9 and that's before I knew what I was doing lol shame they ain't worth bugger all now!



Just done a scratch and sniff test thing on BBC/Open University thing for Bang Goes The Theory. It was fun, tell you something, the smell of mint/menthol really perks you up! Makes you really alert.

http://www.open2.net/bang/seriestwo/orderyourcard.html


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 25, 2011)

i used to know some girls that should be scratch and sniffed before entertained...

you guys talking about fast ram is getting me excited,i cant wait to get messing with a new board!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 25, 2011)

Check what I just did with my gskill ripjaws 1600 kit, this is 4x2gb btw:






How fucking awesome is that? 2133mhz cas9 no extra voltage either


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 25, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> How fucking awesome is that? 2133*MH*z cas9 no extra voltage either



Smooth!

The highest I've had my Ballistix was 1800MHz but it wasn't stable or beneficial.

For shits & giggles I've stuck mine at 1744MHz - because I can.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 25, 2011)

Ive come into a bit more money and im selling off my 5850's in favour of a 6990 -- some serious horse power


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Smooth!
> 
> The highest I've had my Ballistix was 1800MHz but it wasn't stable or beneficial.
> 
> For shits & giggles I've stuck mine at 1744MHz - because I can.



highest mhz i've done is 960 cas6 1.8v, but that is value DDR 2 ram with no heatsink or anything on my old board, who knows what i could do now i've got voltage adjustment


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 25, 2011)

My rig restarted itself after an hour of ArmA 2: CO.

Back down to 1409MHz.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> My rig restarted itself after an hour of ArmA 2: CO.



sounds like a dodgy overclock to me


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> sounds like a dodgy overclock to me



It was because I had my RAM at 1744MHz.

To all you Sandy Vaginas - sorry bridgers; what's the best mATX 1155 board atm, in your opinion?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> It was because I had my RAM at 1744MHz.



so i was right!!! 

I'm like the DR.House of TPU


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> so i was right!



No offence but it was pretty obvious.



cheesy999 said:


> I'm like the DR.House of TPU



Not really.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> No offence but it was pretty obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.



i'm sarcastic and often inappropriate whilst normally right


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 25, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Check what I just did with my gskill ripjaws 1600 kit, this is 4x2gb btw:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42716&stc=1&d=1309024829
> 
> How fucking awesome is that? 2133mhz cas9 no extra voltage either



You might have the same kit as me, i wonder how mine overclocks?
Im mighty interestred in getting a Corsair 600T in white with the side window. Ive got a nzxt tempest sitting there in its original box and ive got this lancool pc k62. Im wondering if i sell those i can get the Corsair?

Still fucking waiting for this Zowie Celeritas to come into stock! I cant find any other Cherry MX Brown Keyboards other than the Filco Majestouch


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i'm sarcastic and often inappropriate whilst normally right



I'll take your word for it.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'll take your word for it.



Who wouldn't


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Who wouldn't



Me for instance.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Me for instance.



because you know everything...

EDIT:they made me a theme song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9qYF9DZPdw (yes i have heard it before but i just listened to the lyrics


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> because you know everything...



No, its because i don't trust you


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> No, its because i don't trust you



who wouldn't trust me?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> who wouldn't trust me?



Most people.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Most people.



i can't think of a single reason?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> who wouldn't trust me?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i can't think of a single reason?



Why is that even a question?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Why is that even a question?



can you think of even one time i've misled you people?

your lack of trust has made chuck norris homeless


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> can you think of even one time i've misled you people?
> 
> your lack of trust has made chuck norris homeless
> 
> http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc379/Entremont/chucknorrishomeless.jpg


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110625/dudewaitwhat580.jpg



you heard me , your lack of trust has made chuck norris homeless

even this cat has had to get a job in a fast food restaurant






AND KEANU IS STILL SAD!!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you heard me , your lack of trust has made chuck norris homeless
> 
> even this cat has had to get a job in a fast food restaurant
> 
> ...


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110625/129041984651713666257.jpg



now you've done it, chuck norris is dead






i have nothing more to say on the matter


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 25, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> It was because I had my RAM at 1744MHz.
> 
> To all you Sandy Vaginas - sorry bridgers; what's the best mATX 1155 board atm, in your opinion?



IC all P67/Z68 boards are much of a muchness unless your going high end, ie: all will oc an 2500k/2600k to at least 4.5ghz without braking a sweat, so any P67/Z68 mATX board will be sweet, obviously the other features such as multiple GPU, number of ports etc will probably be your deciding factor, hence I grabbed this Asrock with a single pcie x16 as having had multiple multi GPU setups I know I won't be heading down that road again in the near future, what I based my decision on was it was ATX, was a budget (ish £100) board and had good power circuitry as well as fitting in nicely with my colour scheme which is black..... lol 

Also thought I would take a risk on Asrock, knowing they used to be based towards budget conscience users but in the last 2-3 years have moved into mainstream/enthusiast and I have heard good things about their recent boards, otherwise it would have most likely been a safe bet on an Asus or Gigabyte mid range board as "thats what I have always gone for"  and has worked (for the most part)


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> IC all P67/Z68 boards are much of a muchness unless your going high end, ie: all will oc an 2500k/2600k to at least 4.5ghz without braking a sweat, so any P67/Z68 mATX board will be sweet, obviously the other features such as multiple GPU, number of ports etc will probably be your deciding factor, hence I grabbed this Asrock with a single pcie x16 as having had multiple multi GPU setups I know I won't be heading down that road again in the near future, what I based my decision on was it was ATX, was a budget (ish £100) board and had good power circuitry as well as fitting in nicely with my colour scheme which is black..... lol
> 
> Also thought I would take a risk on Asrock, knowing they used to be based towards budget conscience users but in the last 2-3 years have moved into mainstream/enthusiast and I have heard good things about their recent boards, otherwise it would have most likely been a safe bet on an Asus or Gigabyte mid range board as "thats what I have always gone for"  and has worked (for the most part)



on asrock here and they put some amazing features even in their low end boards


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> on asrock here and they put some amazing features even in their low end boards



I would disagree, not to be an arse, but just because I don't agree with that statement, by that I mean that they are good stable boards and are close to/as good as the bigger players, but aside from providing them features at a slightly better price point there is nothing that sets them apart, what amazing features do you speak of, cause amazing to me means unique. 

Don't get me wrong, not slating Asrock in any way, I just don't think they bring anything new, what they do bring is quality equal (or getting there) to the likes of Gigabyte and Asus, though for a slightly better price point, which in it self is a USP IMO, yay for acronyms


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I would disagree, not to be an arse, but just because I don't agree with that statement, by that I mean that they are good stable boards and are close to/as good as the bigger players, but aside from providing them features at a slightly better price point there is nothing that sets them apart, what amazing features do you speak of, cause amazing to me means unique.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, not slating Asrock in any way, I just don't think they bring anything new, what they do bring is quality equal (or getting there) to the likes of Gigabyte and Asus, though for a slightly better price point, which in it self is a USP IMO, yay for acronyms



i think they bring new stuff, i'm using Core unlock on a 7025 chipset, have both DDR2 and DDR3 ram, for some reason the usb's stay turned on when its off etc etc


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 25, 2011)

Whats the difference between the H67 and P67?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Whats the difference between the H67 and P67?



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Whats+the+difference+between+the+H67+and+P67?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i think they bring new stuff, i'm using Core unlock on a 7025 chipset, have both DDR2 and DDR3 ram, for some reason the usb's stay turned on when its off etc etc



Ah ok, so yea I will say that they are innovative in recent times also, as you said, core unlocking on 7025 chipset as well as boards with ddr2 & ddr3 support and before that AGP & PCI-E on one board . There isn't much of that going on now, they are moving more mainstream, but that's also a good thing cause my board is stable as a rock, as long as I can OC to a high level with stability I am a happy bunny, and if I can do that without dropping £150-£250 then all the better. 

I always tend to go for high mid-range when it comes to motherboards, have been burnt going cheap and it's unbelievable how much of an performance impact a low end low quality board can have on all other components, I once bought a Phenom 1 x3 and low/mid board, fuck me, that was bad times.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUgBNWtCsnk&feature=player_embedded
A nice video detailing the differences between H67, P67 and Z68.

Ive seen a lot of Gigabyte and ASUS boards of those chipsets.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> ever wonder what kirk did before he was famous
> 
> http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/6106/starfleetsymphony.png



Please can you not spam in the middle of a discussion?

EDIT: IC avoid H67...
"As I understand it H67 is limited to 1333mhz ram speed, but can crank the multi on unlocked chips.
P67 is not limited at all, but has no support for the onboard GPU.
Z68 has support for all OCing, and has onboard GPU support."


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Please can you not spam in the middle of a discussion?



fine, constructive comment

p67 has better overclocking options, h67 has no onboard graphics

if you want onboard graphics go H67

otherwise, pick another chipset


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 25, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Please can you not spam in the middle of a discussion?
> 
> EDIT: IC avoid H67...
> "As I understand it H67 is limited to 1333mhz ram speed, but can crank the multi on unlocked chips.
> ...



H67 the majority of boards DO NOT support unlocked multi's ie "K" and are targetted at entry level, P67 support unlocked multi's and multi GPU, Z68 same as P67 but also supports Lucid Hydra and SSD caching (HDD & SSD hybrid)


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> H67 the majority of boards DO NOT support unlocked multi's ie "K" and are targetted at entry level, P67 support unlocked multi's and multi GPU, Z68 same as P67 but also supports Lucid Hydra and SSD caching (HDD & SSD hybrid)



not going sandy bridge myself but out of interest how well does the SSD caching actually work, wouldn't it be better to just have the SSD as a boot drive


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 25, 2011)

Any Gigabyte or Asus board should be fine they all clock nearly the same, heard the ASrock board was pretty good for the price but its not mATX. Heh NdMk2o1o seems to like the ASrock board too but im imagining IC can only fit a mATX board in the case its going into.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Any Gigabyte or Asus board should be fine they all clock nearly the same, heard the ASrock board was pretty good for the price but its not mATX. Heh NdMk2o1o seems to like the ASrock board too but im imagining IC can only fit a mATX board in the case its going into.



since sandybridge is multiplier overclocked it mainly depends one the strength of the VRM's


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 25, 2011)

or the cooling potential of the heatsinks?
i think intel (SB in particular,i hear its not unusual for the 980x to pull 300w OCced!) doesnt have such crazy power requirements as the amd counterparts,though i could be wrong.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/sandy-bridge-efficienct-32-nm,2831-7.html


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> or the cooling potential of the heatsinks?



thats kind of related to VRM's the chipsets don't really heatup so its only power delivery that causes problems and since they have 95w TDP even thats limited


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 25, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Any Gigabyte or Asus board should be fine they all clock nearly the same, heard the ASrock board was pretty good for the price but its not mATX. Heh NdMk2o1o seems to like the ASrock board too but im imagining IC can only fit a mATX board in the case its going into.



Any P67 or Z68 will net you near enough the same OC unless you are going for the extreme, it's not like the old 775 days where there was a big difference in OC potential between low-mid and high-mid range boards. 

So any P67/Z68 mATX board will net a damn good OC, now you don't have to focus on the OC potential but rather the other features of the boards you will use


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 25, 2011)

what kind of bandwidth(maxxmem) figures do you guys see with 2ghz of ram speed?
i guess 2ghz would be the easy eanswer but i mean throughput,what is actually usable


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 25, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> what kind of bandwidth(maxxmem) figures do you guys see with 2ghz of ram speed?
> i guess 2ghz would be the easy eanswer but i mean throughput,what is actually usable



http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/memory/2011/01/11/the-best-memory-for-sandy-bridge/3 -as the link says best mem for sandybridge, timings and ghz benchmarked


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 25, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> what kind of bandwidth(maxxmem) figures do you guys see with 2ghz of ram speed?
> i guess 2ghz would be the easy eanswer but i mean throughput,what is actually usable



14.5k, 22.7k, 16.5k read write copy, latency is a schweeeet 37.7ns 

dunno for some reason my read/copy seams low, sure they used to read a lot higher


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 26, 2011)

Cheers for the input guys.

I'm hoping, once Bulldozer is released, that 1155 boards will lower in price & I'll be able to jump on that bandwagon. Kieran is right, I only want mATX (may even look into mITX) as I'll either be getting a Silverstone FT03 or a Fractal Design Arc Mini.

I love my current setup but as I can't push it any further I want something new to play with. Guess I better start saving.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2011)

6990's are hard to find!! going for 2 6970s instead!!!

I still like the look of the synchronized avi's btw


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 6990's are hard to find!! going for 2 6970s instead!!!
> 
> I still like the look of the synchronized avi's btw



Yeah if only IC would join in...

6970's probably better in the long run as you'll have lower temps = higher overclocks if i'm right


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2011)

most places have stopped stocking the 6990 -- they dont have an eta on new stock, and whoever still has them in stock only has one or 2 but sells them at excruciatingly high prices. so high you could be in Amsterdam getting jiggy with the ladies all night for a week or 2 and still have a few quid left for a beer when you get back to the uk.

shadedshu


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 26, 2011)

anyone know XFX mobo warranty period?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> anyone know XFX mobo warranty period?



whats the chipset?, different for different chipsets


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Yeah if only IC would join in...



Join in with what, Trekkie avatars? Nah, I'm a'ight thanks. I'm a Trekkie, but not to that extent.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Join in with what, Trekkie avatars? Nah, I'm a'ight thanks. I'm a Trekkie, but not to that extent.



its only till next Friday... (or maybe longer i'm happy with this avatar)


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> whats the chipset?, different for different chipsets



Oh right? 750i


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Oh right? 750i



no idea unfortunately, i've found the T&C online


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> no idea unfortunately, i've found the T&C online



i saw that but it doesnt tell me anything


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> i saw that but it doesnt tell me anything



have you looked at the box?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 26, 2011)

nope, i thought it has a 3 year warranty, just wanted to double check before i waste money arguing with them on the phone


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> nope, i thought it has a 3 year warranty, just wanted to double check before i waste money arguing with them on the phone



go through the online thing first 60p/min is expensive


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> nope, i thought it has a 3 year warranty, just wanted to double check before i waste money arguing with them on the phone



Its times like these that make you wish the 'Chewbacca Defense' really existed.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its times like these that make you wish the 'Chewbacca Defense' really existed.



it doesn't?


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 26, 2011)

i spent hours on my boys computer trying to restore it to some kind of functionality,it took ages to turn on and would be at 100% cpu usage all the time,
after going through all the processes and sub processes and checking all the components,nothing helped.at all.
so i unplug it all and put it under a spotlight to see if theres something i missed,badly inserted component or something?
then i wonder whats been changed and i realised that it was alright till i plugged in a new gpu,hmm the gpu seems fine so maybe its a driver?ati are well known for there quirks in the driver department.
upon plugging it all back in i plug the monitor into the second dvi output for osme abstract reason and presto,cpu usage drops to negligible and the computer is now usable!

how on earth can that make sense?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> how on earth can that make sense?



Its probably the CD drive


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 26, 2011)

haha
you know,that did pop up in advanced system manager as a possible fault!

i left MSE running overnight to complete a scan of a drive with just a fresh install of xp sp3 etc and it was still running this mornin lol

CPU temps were pegging 63-5 too,yet changing the monitor output dropped it to 35 WTF?!

it kinda makes sense now,must have been a short in the first output.

have you guys got any experience of speedfan? i had to max out the fan speed to keep the cpu cool enough to use,but that throws up some anomalies in a couple of bars too..


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> you know,that did pop up in advanced system manager as a possible fault!



one thing my time at tpu has allowed me to learn, is that anything illogical is either a loose cable or a CD drive

Speedfan hasn't worked on any motherboard i've ever owned so...


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 26, 2011)

haha
im slowly getting there with this POS computer,im thinking the mobo took some real damage when my boy covered the vents,seems the mobo heatsinks need a fresh thermal paste instal.

ah no speed fan didnt work on my trusty destroyer but it does work on this to some extent...
i got two fans i can control,cpu and exhaust fan,maxing the exhaust fan brings temps up?!?
which is what made me wonder if the VRM heatsink and/or the mcp is dry as a bone,its supposdly sitting at 120c!
process of elimination would have me beleive the mcp is the higher figure as most vrms would die as those temps..


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i got two fans i can control,cpu and exhaust fan,maxing the exhaust fan brings temps up?!?



when i turn my CPU fan up the temps go up slightly, its just inaccurate temp sensors (im not using in core sensors but the one that measures the CPU as a whole)


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 26, 2011)

ah ok.i should be releived its now at least fully functional.
im using a k8 chip right now so i am not sure wether its the core measured or under the socket.
wasnt it supposed to be 30c outside today? its just looking foggy and muggy...


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> wasnt it supposed to be 30c outside today? its just looking foggy and muggy...



its boiling here, must be just where you are, *walks outside because the ground is really warm


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> its boiling here, must be just where you are, *walks outside because the ground is really warm



my digi thermostat tells me its 27'c in my room - and thats with 2 big fans blowing and the windows wide open.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> its boiling here, must be just where you are, *walks outside because the ground is really warm
> my digi thermostat tells me its 27'c in my room - and thats with 2 big fans blowing and the windows wide open.



I have the backdoor open about 5' away and its about 27 (Who would buy a digital thermometer?) in this room

playing tears for fears music really loudly whilst eating garlic bread in the middle of a civ 5 game, what a fantastic day


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 26, 2011)

I am a stones throw from the sea (literally) and i feel robbed,its definitely not shorts weather gaah!

dude you caned freedom for having a digi thermometer than admitted playing tears for fears.Priceless.

I need a pair of digi thermometers that read subzero accurately but they seem to be hard.

Ofc i got one for the baby too..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I have the backdoor open about 5' away and its about 27 (Who would buy a digital thermometer?) in this room



Me because I have OCD and need to monitor room temps to make sure my 3 systems are running cool.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 26, 2011)

freedom:dont you use coretemp or gpu monitor?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> I am a stones throw from the sea (literally) and i feel robbed,its definitely not shorts weather gaah!



that close, its around a mile away from me, still within walking distance though



FreedomEclipse said:


> Me because I have OCD and need to monitor room temps to make sure my 3 systems are running cool.



Use analog thermometers, i'm up to 29'c now  (i've moved it onto my computer desk and my computer desk and the area surrounding it tends to be 2-3'c above average)


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 26, 2011)

yes its nice living in the harbour but the interwebs here is crap.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> freedom:dont you use coretemp or gpu monitor?



their no good for monitoring room temps. and you need machines to be on to read temps.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> yes its nice living in the harbour but the interwebs here is crap.



my interwebz is okay, i get 516kB/s download so i'm good for most things

ALSO: ANALOG FTW!!!


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 26, 2011)

you can monitor ambients with gpu monitor,but why do you need to know the temp of something that isnt turned on?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> you can monitor ambients with gpu monitor,but why do you need to know the temp of something that isnt turned on?



thats not room temperature. its the temperature inside your case.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Me because I have OCD and need to monitor *room temps* to make sure my 3 systems are running cool.



^


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ^



why would you need to keep rigs that are not turned on cool


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 26, 2011)

ok im lost freedom so i will leave it at that...

thats not a bad speed cheesy,mines supposed to be 8mb but its woefully short of that!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> thats not a bad speed cheesy,mines supposed to be 8mb but its woefully short of that!



mines supposed to be 20meg so...

then again its only like £!0 a month so


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> why would you need to keep rigs that are not turned on cool



Because I have 3 rigs on all the time. and having a digi thermostat means i can just have a quick glance at it then having to remote to or click on a program that will bring the monitor out of standby when im not at my desk.

I dont need to be sitting down at the computer to keep an eye on my temps and the ambient temps arent skewed from the heat of the GPU.

and generally speaking my room always gets very hot without any systems running.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> thats not a bad speed cheesy,mines supposed to be 8mb but its woefully short of that!



I have lied to you, just ran a new speed test and its gained 50KB/S since Last moths run

OLD





NEW




its not my fault *sky keep increasing the speed of our connection without telling us* 

EDIT:FIXED FIRST PIC


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 26, 2011)

what a headfck

this supposed 8mb is all i can get here cheesy,its usually quicker to use my fones 'net.
im gonna see what speedtest gives me now.

WOW
thats a surprise! i guess winging at sky paid off!




i better download something quick


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2011)

Gonna order me one of these...

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=11607571&fh_location=//catalog01/en_GB/categories%3C{9372015}/categories%3C{9372041}/categories%3C{9372225}

I wish i could afford an air con unit. but those can be pricey


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> WOW
> thats a surprise! i guess winging at sky paid off!



winging at sky works?, i'll have to do that, if i got even half of the 20mb if been promised that would be 1MB/S

*CAN YOU HELP?
*
i want to post a screenshot of a problem i have in CiV 5 but paint says

'there is not enough memory or resources to complete operation. close some programs, and then try again.'

how can this be when i'm only at 2.67 out of about 3.3 gb of ram use in task manager, i'm only using 6278MB of 7385MB page file so the problems not with the page file


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 26, 2011)

freedom i have sold about 5 portable a/c units this year.
you can pick them up very very cheap if you know what to look for and what to ask.
i got a portable sitting out on my balcony that may be surplus to requirements.
not that i am offering to sell it you but if you want one,i could find you one cheap...beware they can suck electricity like a hobag who thinks shes a dyson

i can be persuasive when i am vexed cheesy,and paying 40/month for crap 'net,terribly noisy fone line and and average sky tv definitely didnt make me all sunshine and light 

save the file as a png or gif cheesy,then open it again and save as jpg.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i can be persuasive when i am vexed cheesy,and paying 40/month for crap 'net,terribly noisy fone line and and average sky tv definitely didnt make me all sunshine and light


SKY Movies is great and we saved money by buying it so...

Phone lines great for us

Broadbands great compared to orange our previous provider, we actually have near 100% uptime as opposed to about the 80% we had on orange

EDIT:its not saving thats a problem its inserting the print screen, it seems to think my RAM and Pagefile are full when their only about 80-90%

i'd show you my task manager but i can't print screen it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> freedom i have sold about 5 portable a/c units this year.
> you can pick them up very very cheap if you know what to look for and what to ask.
> i got a portable sitting out on my balcony that may be surplus to requirements.
> not that i am offering to sell it you but if you want one,i could find you one cheap...beware they can suck electricity like a hobag who thinks shes a dyson



Depends on the price


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Depends on the price



we got ours for free of a friend, who got 2 when he only needed one, its never been used though


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 26, 2011)

my computer chiller one(6000 BTU) costs the immensely huge price of £10 
i picked one up at a bootsale for £3(11000 BTU) lmao,worked fine just needed a wash


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> my computer chiller one(6000 BTU) costs the immensely huge price of £10
> i picked one up at a bootsale for £3(11000 BTU) lmao,worked fine just needed a wash



Air cons units appear to be really expensive to buy new but they seem to go used for like £10-£20 its really strange how they devalue

MY CPU fans up to 4700rpm, i'm coping well with tempretures


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i picked one up at a bootsale for £3(11000 BTU) lmao,worked fine just needed a wash



that would be perfect for my room. Ive been to many bootsales in the past but never managed to see one for sale.
 an 11000 BTU would cost almost £300 new


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> that would be perfect for my room. Ive been to many bootsales in the past but never managed to see one for sale.
> an 11000 BTU would cost almost £300 new



thats 99% off

i've found the problem, although the graph in task manger reads only about 90% up on the graph i can also see the words

physical memory (MB)

TOTAL 3582
CACHED 986
FREE 12 (???)

HOW CAN I FIX THIS?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2011)

well if any of you guys can find me a good one in decent enough working condition for cheap, I will buy it off you and pay you a little extra for your time


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well if any of you guys can find me a good one in decent enough working condition for cheap, I will buy it off you and pay you a little extra for your time



can anyone fix my ram problem?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2011)

sorry cheesy, cant help


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> sorry cheesy, cant help



what if i post a screenshot with my 2 problems highlighted?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 26, 2011)

Buy more RAM. That'd fix it. How much you got?
Oh yea huh huh lol


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Buy more RAM. That'd fix it. How much you got?



4GB but i'm on 32 bit so i can only use 3.2 gigs, i've got a 64bit install disk somewhere i've jsut been putting off the upgrade as its a lot of effort for .8gb of ram extra

And the CIV 5 problem is more important now, i built up a massive army and got rid of 2 of my opponents pre-AD and now i have no money or science


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2011)

all i can suggest is have a look at your active processes and see whats taking up all your ram. other then that I have no idea, but try installing a fresh copy of Win7.

you're looking at me like im some sort of expert but i really cant help if i dont know what the problem is. 

Ive never encountered the problem before in any of my builds


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> all i can suggest is have a look at your active processes and see whats taking up all your ram. other then that I have no idea, but try installing a fresh copy of Win7.
> 
> you're looking at me like im some sort of expert but i really cant help if i dont know what the problem is.
> 
> Ive never encountered the problem before in any of my builds



i'm on vista so i'd have to install a fresh copy of that

I haven't had this problem since windows 95

my processes list


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2011)

Install the new os and call it a day.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Install the new os and call it a day.



i'll do that on Tuesday when my new hard drive arrives

Luckily the new ram i'm getting is 1 stick (1x4gb) instead of 2 stick (2x2gb like my current ram), won't get dual channel but it means i can put some more in if i run out later

I'll wait till tatty gets on-line he knows a lot about ram


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> thats 99% off
> 
> i've found the problem, although the graph in task manger reads only about 90% up on the graph i can also see the words
> 
> ...



What are your pagefile settings?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> What are your pagefile settings?



PAGE FILE 6208/7385

Doesn't look full to me 

Does this help anyone?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> go through the online thing first 60p/min is expensive



They don't help for shit, they told me i had no warranty, ebuyer said they provide the 3 years...

oh, and scaminatix, guess who has your GEIL black dragons now!


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 26, 2011)

sorry for the lag i was getting din dins ready..

@Freedom:
it sold for a few quid too 

11000 btu would be overkill unless your 
a)not paying for electric (2400w max input)
b)have a huge room to chill(3500w cooling power/30 sq metres max)
c)deaf (around 50 dBa SPL)

what part of london are you at


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> sorry for the lag i was getting din dins ready..
> 
> @Freedom:
> it sold for a few quid too
> ...



well, my room measures 13.7ft (length) 10ft(width) and about 9ft high.

Im not too sure what that is converted into cubic meters. but hey if its only gonna cost £3 for one. why the hell not


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> 11000 btu would be overkill unless your
> a)not paying for electric (2400w max input)
> b)have a huge room to chill(3500w cooling power/30 sq metres max)
> c)deaf (around 50 dBa SPL)
> ...



since you know so much my air con is a 12000BTU, is that good cause its never been used?


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 26, 2011)

thats what i paid not what you would!
i wish i could find them @3 all day long tbh,but you can pick them up 10-40 fairly easily.

cheesy 12k btu is a hefty unit and the upper range of what portables can do,if its no use to you,sell it to freedom?
put it in a big room and shut the windows and doors,set it to max and see if you can smuggle peanuts upon re-entering the room 20 minutes later.
you will know you got a good one if it chills down that quick...

or rip it apart and get your computer cold,Very Cold!
never mind cool and quiet,it would be subzero and silent 


oh norf bruv ah 'ope say your lef' leg is rolled up and your displaying your underwear over your over wear seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen sah


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> sorry for the lag i was getting din dins ready..
> 
> @Freedom:
> it sold for a few quid too
> ...



Im from the ghetto's of North London bruv


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> cheesy 12k btu is a hefty unit and the upper range of what portables can do,if its no use to you,sell it to freedom?
> or rip it apart and get your computer cold,Very Cold!
> never mind cool and quiet,it would be subzero and silent
> put it in a room and shut the windows and doors,set it to max and see if you can smuggle peanuts upon re-entering the room 20 minutes later.



i wouldn't call it portable, its 35KG, we don't use it much cause the pipes only about 2m long, if i put it upstairs and shut all the windows would all the cold air float down and eventually makes the entire house cold in a few hours?


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 26, 2011)

The manufacturers term it as portable if the condensor and evaporator are in one package.
Unlike in shops where the cassette(evap) is over head and condensor is mounted on a bracket on an external wall.

@chilling the house,its unlikely,putting it by the foot of the stairs should chill upstairs Eventually if the doors are open but windows shut tho.
It's cheaper to crack each window open a bit and leave the doors ajar to create a breeze through.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> The manufacturers term it as portable if the condensor and evaporator are in one package.
> Unlike in shops where the cassette(evap) is over head and condensor is mounted on a bracket on an external wall.
> 
> @chilling the house,its unlikely,putting it by the foot of the stairs should chill upstairs Eventually if the doors are open but windows shut tho.
> It's cheaper to crack each window open a bit and leave the doors ajar to create a breeze through.



so how much for the unit?


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 26, 2011)

permission to enter pm,Sah


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> @chilling the house,its unlikely,putting it by the foot of the stairs should chill upstairs Eventually if the doors are open but windows shut tho.
> It's cheaper to crack each window open a bit and leave the doors ajar to create a breeze through.



could i at least make this room cold, (about 3m at the base, 4m hypotenuse) (yes the room's so close to a triangle i just treat it as one)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> permission to enter pm,Sah



permission granted


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2011)

Whats with all the Star Trek?


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 26, 2011)

do one thousand suns flow or orbit? most pernicious of me,please forgive..

cheesy yea it will chill your room like a good un,if it is indeed a good un,but i can tell you it will be noisy,and you must feed the exhaust heat pipe out in as straight a line as poss,minimal restrictions or the condensor struggles to do its job.
give it a shot,you will know if its a good one or not soon enough!
i used to haul the condensor types up the outside of scaffold on my own with rope and a fair bit of sweating and swearing(they go roughly 80-180kg)
you can do it


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Whats with all the Star Trek?



synchronized avatars



MightyMission said:


> do one thousand suns flow or orbit?


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 26, 2011)

mailman's sig,made me think of physics..
I can't help my superior intellect is wasted upon the masses. It over flows with levels of win that cannot be comprehended with the force of one thousand suns.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> mailman's sig,made me think of physics..
> I can't help my superior intellect is wasted upon the masses. It over flows with levels of win that cannot be comprehended with the force of one thousand suns.



that sentence just made me crash my car


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 26, 2011)

dont troll and drive!
new gov'ment legislation to earn even more money for them to live on...


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> new gov'ment legislation to earn even more money for them to live on...



 for second time


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 26, 2011)

haha ok i will shutup and look for something else to do


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> haha ok i will shutup and look for something else to do



everytime the website updates with a new post the fps lags for a second


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2011)

In Tatty_one we trust


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> In Tatty_one we trust



 for the third time this hour (am i missing posts?)


----------



## Millennium (Jun 26, 2011)

I have joined the star trek avatar club! mwahahaha

dare someone to change their avvy to wesley crusher lol. I know I couldn't live with the shame


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

Millennium said:


> dare someone to change their avvy to wesley crusher lol. I know I couldn't live with the shame



http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/246695 - 'the most popular character' from the star trek parody,


----------



## Millennium (Jun 26, 2011)

How much do you think I would get for 4*2gb memory, in 2 boxes of 2? If I could get like £50 plus post I might sell them here. Can split them but postage would be more.

Corsair XMS3:






Do I have a chance? They are 1600mhz cas9 with an XMS profile for intel motherboards.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

Millennium said:


> How much do you think I would get for 4*2gb memory, in 2 boxes of 2? If I could get like £50 plus post I might sell them here. Can split them but postage would be more.
> 
> Corsair XMS3:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110626/SDC10506.jpg
> ...



sorry to be the messenger of bad news but their £30 brand new for 2 sticks (2x30 = 60), so you might have to go down to £45, i mean theres a lot of ram on the forums at he moment


----------



## Millennium (Jun 26, 2011)

So 50 for both (sets of 2 i.e. 4 ) wouldn't fly? Really? 

edit: you changed your post nevermind ! Ok.


----------



## Millennium (Jun 26, 2011)

Just a quick heads up. If you ever signed up for battlefield heroes (free2play) during the beta or release stages, lolzsec have dumped a load of usernames and passwords for the service. I have just logged into battlefield free2play and changed my password. If you use the same password for many sites you may just have been bitten on the ass, time to change that password (Start with paypal lol).

My account was still active and I've changed my password personally. Until now I haven't been compromised on passwords (except someone found my gmail password out recently so I changed that and gave them my UK phone number). 

I think I will just make sure I am not using this password anymore anywhere else, and if you played battlefield free 2 play, do the same!

edit: I should have made it clear £50 would be for 2 sets so £25 each! don't want to post again but this is a reply to below from freedomeclipse.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you can get 4GBs of Corsair Vengeance's for £35-40. so £50 is way too high, £40 is still too high as its secondhand. £35 getting better but still secondhand. £30 sounds good but someone might want to lowball for £25 because it is second hand. and new ram can be had for a few quid more which makes them not work selling



he's selling 8 though


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Doesnt matter - £100 just for 8Gb's of ram especially C9's??? bitch Plz.
> 
> 4Gb Corsair Vengeance C9s = £35 *new* £35x2=£70. Hell, I could even get free delivery too depending what site i use



i think he means £50 for all of it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh...... 

~deleting posts~


----------



## Millennium (Jun 26, 2011)

Anyone watch the F1 earlier? I didn't see it all so I'm going to iplayer it this evening, should waste some hours


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2011)

well £50 for 8Gb sounds nice


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Oh......
> 
> ~deleting posts~



Now it looks like we all double/triple posted



Millennium said:


> Anyone watch the F1 earlier? I didn't see it all so I'm going to iplayer it this evening, should waste some hours



no yet, i might watch it


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 26, 2011)

50 seems very fair!
i paid 30 inc p+p for 4gb of 1600 cas8 a couple of days ago,thinking i wouldnt get as good/better - i should have held on a little longer!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> 50 seems very fair!
> i paid 30 inc p+p for 4gb of 1600 cas8 a couple of days ago,thinking i wouldnt get as good/better - i should have held on a little longer!



i paid £30 for 1600cas 9 a couple of days ago, where do you get this 1 cas less


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 26, 2011)

ebay sir!
ocz spec ops,looks like crap but apparently it does a flat 9 at 1.5v or a flat 8 at 1.6v,i will report back when i get a mobo to test it on


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> mailman's sig,made me think of physics..
> I can't help my superior intellect is wasted upon the masses. It over flows with levels of win that cannot be comprehended with the force of one thousand suns.



You carry on kiddin yourself son


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 26, 2011)

you know,i had to read the siggy several times over as it just didnt make any sense...maybe it was inspired by one of charlie sheens tiger blood moments


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 26, 2011)

Millennium said:


> How much do you think I would get for 4*2gb memory, in 2 boxes of 2? If I could get like £50 plus post I might sell them here. Can split them but postage would be more.
> 
> Corsair XMS3:
> 
> Do I have a chance? They are 1600mhz cas9 with an XMS profile for intel motherboards.



Stop touting for business here please, either B/S/T or PM land.....


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 26, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Stop touting for business here please, either B/S/T or PM land.....



Hurr durr... Im getting dejavu on this one... Either way its funny to see a mod to stamp down in this thread.

Millennium has an avatar of Q rofl.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Millennium has an avatar of Q rofl.



i heard he caused you a lot of trouble


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 26, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> oh, and scaminatix, guess who has your GEIL black dragons now!



Who's that then Bo$$?

Evening everyone else


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> d by Bo$$
> oh, and scaminatix, guess who has your GEIL black dragons now!
> Who's that then Bo$$?
> 
> Evening everyone else



this is the second time this week i've wanted to watch a video but can't due to copyright reasons http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flZ-W2GQ2Kw


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2011)

Khan is the best character ever!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 26, 2011)

LOL yeah Q likes to play pranks on Picard.





EDIT: lol KHAAAAN http://animated.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Millennium (Jun 26, 2011)

I have to admit that I think this Q picture is from some other TV show. 

btw sorry to the mod mea culpa

Q loves p***ing off picard and the rest. Disappointed with the last ep of TNG though. And voyager. At least the books are good (Starfleet corps of engineers anyone? )

edit:


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

EDIT:Found it http://www.youtube.com/user/CardGamesFTW#p/c/761EEB0025A5ACE1/4/EQLYzsRtpr4



> 'In my defence i though you were permanently blind, that kind of makes it much worse doesn't it?, with any luck your still blind and i can get away with it, are you still blind now?
> 'No'
> 'Dammit'
> 'i mean hooray'



as well as 





> 'this is why robots are better then humans, your emotions will always get the better of you, also i have rocket powered fists'





> 'we got to to out of this cave man, otherwise we'll be attacked by gay vampires'





> 'OK Nesbit what came first, the chicken or the egg'
> 'THE ROCKET POWERED FIST'


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 26, 2011)

evening burrrp din dins was arshum 
i thank you *bows deeply*


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> din dins was arshum


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2011)

Powaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrr!!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 26, 2011)

Millennium said:


> I have to admit that I think this Q picture is from some other TV show.
> 
> btw sorry to the mod mea culpa
> 
> ...



Same picture the wiki page has... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Q_(Star_Trek)

The film Nemesis was shitty as hell the only mildly redeeming feature was Data dying yet even that was shitty because Data was cool.

First Contact was pretty good, ive never seen the "new" film. I remember seeing some of the old Star Trek films on tv when i visited my grandparents fucked if i can remember, it was back in the 90s sometime. Heh sometimes i still visit them now and again.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2011)

The last Star Trek movie was awesome. The one where Kirk was a kid. Must see for ST fans.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The last Star Trek movie was awesome. The one where Kirk was a kid. Must see for ST fans.



the latest star trek movie wasn't very good, they replaced all the good bits from the old ones with mindless explosions , it looks just like every other series reboot in the last 10 years, all thats the same are some names and besides that its a  different series

in summary Old star trek = great movie with explosions / new star trek = explosions with smaller explosions on top


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2011)

I original ST was a lot of splosions. Nothing wrong with that. It wasn't until the ST:NG did it get all gay with the talking and mind reading crap.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I original ST was a lot of splosions



yeah but it also had a plot/good actors etc


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 26, 2011)

Photon Torpedoes ruulz! ....................


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I original ST was a lot of splosions. Nothing wrong with that. It wasn't until the ST:NG did it get all gay with the talking and mind reading crap.



The Next Gen is awesome go troll some other clubhouse ya creep.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> The Next Gen is awesome go troll some other clubhouse ya creep.



Kirk would make Picard his bitch faster then Tasha Yar went down on Data.


----------



## Millennium (Jun 26, 2011)

I  tasha yar. Wait, she went down on data? Proof plz!!!!!! 

eurgh


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


>



now we have americans on the clubhouse is less of a clubhouse and more GN migrating back over to TPU


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> now we have americans on the clubhouse is less of a clubhouse and more GN migrating back over to TPU



I class up the joint. Anyway the man asked for proof. I delivered.


----------



## Millennium (Jun 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


>



I tell you I must have missed this episode.

"I am programmed in a variety of pleasuring" lolllll

I hate data now


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I class up the joint.



So your upper class then?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2011)

Millennium said:


> I hate data now



already changed my avi


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 26, 2011)

Check Data's face at 1:43 LOL


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2011)

Millennium said:


> I tell you I must have missed this episode.
> 
> "I am programmed in a variety of pleasuring" lolllll
> 
> I hate data now



He was just a walking dildo in that one.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> He was just a walking dildo in that one.



Didn't he eventually get a chip that gave him emotions?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

[yt]http://youtu.be/fz_6YFYmSvA[/yt]

for some reason i have forgotten how to do youtube tags


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Didn't he eventually get a chip that gave him emotions?



he did, but then i think he decided to take out out again of his own free will (I remember watching that episode) He got a lot better at telling jokes


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 26, 2011)

> for all you trekkies



Here fixed the link matey. You dont need the embed stuff, i dont even know if you can embed stuff on these forums.
EDIT: Its just [yt] for tube videos.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz_6YFYmSvA
> 
> for all you trekkies



Here fixed the link matey. You dont need the embed stuff, i dont even know if you can embed stuff on these forums.[/QUOTE]

The mailman did it


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Here fixed the link matey. You dont need the embed stuff, i dont even know if you can embed stuff on these forums.
> 
> The mailman did it



Its because I'm American.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its because I'm American.



i know, your taking away our right to have stuff that doesn't work the way it should (if you ever come to england, remember that most things won't work and those that do won't work in the way their supposed to)




MilkyWay said:


> The mailman did it



WTF are you talking about mailman for? All i did was just fix your dodgy link.

The video is stupid anyway.[/QUOTE]

the video's not that bad, although a lot of the jokes are ones you have to know the characters of the series for

the mailman embedded his video


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 26, 2011)

To those that play Killing Floor.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> To those that play Killing Floor.



sounds like left for dead


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 26, 2011)

The Worf Song.
[yt]Da8BwV-Zrg0[/yt]

EDIT: UH Killing Floor has been out for a while and although it has zombies its wave based rather than campaign based. You fight incraseing waves of enemies and can buy new weapons ect. I have the game but don't play it often.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

heres one for you


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 26, 2011)

LOL Cheesy ive seen that, i used to watch a lot of YTMNDs. Can people not quote pictures or videos it makes the video appear again and again or the picture you get the idea. Clutter is the word i was looking for.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> LOL Cheesy ive seen that, i used to watch a lot of YTMNDs. Can people not quote pictures or videos it makes the video appear again and again or the picture you get the idea. Clutter is the word i was looking for.



TOP GEAR IS BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ^23876 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0129r3z/Top_Gear_Series_17_Episode_1/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2011)

a bit lame, but a cool episode nether the less


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 26, 2011)

Someone spiked his early grey that night.
Joking he was being tortured and asked if he saw 5 lights.

EDIT: My all time favourite moments from Top Gear are when they tested the durability of the Toyota Hilux and in another series made the Toyboata.

Q is at it again...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 26, 2011)

Hahaha http://mgkhan.ytmnd.com/

Touché Mailman!









This pretty much sums up this thread at this point.
http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=21300


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 26, 2011)

The star trek thing in this thread has really given made a life of its own,
and i am quite surprised so many of you guys are so clued up on star trek.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2011)

what can i say? I watch a lot of shit when im bored!!


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 26, 2011)

haha
adverts annoy me so much i avoid watching tv if possible,
inevitably my head is full of useless information that i will never be able to work into a conversation


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> haha
> adverts annoy me so much



Go compare???


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 26, 2011)

oh god!
ok so yes the guy has a good voice but please,i know where to get insurance as and when i need it,and then there is tampon ad's screened at dinner time and ad's during films etc...tv seems to get worse all the time!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MSI-NF750-G55...3?pt=UK_Motherboards_CPUs&hash=item415b216f21
this intrigues me..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2011)

what annoys me is that how programs go on break all at the same fricking time. so it doesnt matter which channel you hop to - its all ads


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 26, 2011)

i remember reading up about it a while ago,its good for people in the A&R trade, as peak viewing times=a waiting audience to soak up your wares,but its unscrupulous and given that you pay for tv with a license and sky anyway,its got to be cheap enough now its soo widespread to not have to sell adverts to cover the broadcasting/satellite time.

i watched a movie on tv the other day and i found a use for the pause button!
as it went to an ad,i could go make coffee and come back and fast forward past the ad,but i drunk soo much coffee i couldnt sleep


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 26, 2011)

Well i watch and read a lot of random stuff to fill up my time. I recently subscribed to National Geographic £15 for 12 issues, usually £5 a magazine off the rack! I wouldn't have done it if it wasn't on sale but its cool to flick through and i got a free fleece!

I tend to watch my tv on the iplayer so i can watch it whenever i like and in HD if its available.

You'd be surprised what kind of things people know about without being hardcore into it. Also i agree with Freedom i even surprise myself and the things i find myself watching or reading up on.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 26, 2011)

National geographics Is interesting,i always pick it up at the dentists/doctors/hospital...
readers digest too,to a lesser extent.
I just prefer to control what info i take on board as opposed to being bombarded at every step of the way.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 26, 2011)

Well you might find it strange i notice these things but i think those baby wipe and nappy adverts are a bit paedo, they always creep me out. I dont want to see someone kiss a babies arse!
Readers Digest is a bit hardcore for me but National Geographic is cool, it had this massive section in one of its magazines about people who rave in tunnels under Paris.

EDIT: What is starting to annoy me more than advert breaks on tv is adverts on streamed videos like youtube. I end up being forced to watch the same for example car advert over and over again, if anything its more likely to put me off buying that product. Most adverts don't annoy me but i get irritated badly at sofa and bed adverts, its like im being overly bombarded with them. If they are able to drop a £1000 seat to £300 they must've been making a massive profit when it was £1000.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 26, 2011)

you know,there is a huge underground dance (mainly techno but more commonly now,dub)scene in paris-disaffected students wanting to vent rebellious urges mostly,but its very nice to see!

On the subject i have a lot of respect for the students (not that i really like the ones i know) that riot etc when they dont like what the gov'ment is doing,we really could do with the same thing here...

Slovenia has a similar thing,and ther is plenty of buildings of various states of err build there to commandeer for the night/weekend,its like late 80/early 90s UK!

I'm sure there are places all over the shop that dont get noticed.

I got a couple of kids myself so i guess tha baby wipes thing is lost on me a bit,but the recent cgi baby ads where they are doing stunts etc sickens me and i cant see why..

Sofa firms are the biggest rip off ever!
i was after a nice sofa a few years ago when i was financially better off (Much) and some doris tried to sell me a leather 3 piece for about 3 1/2 grand,i made her know that i was in the market and had some paper and she dropped 600 odd in about 20 minutes,disgusting thing is that the sofa was all belly(crap cuts of leather) so it would have been torn in months..she knew it and i knew it and she wouldnt give up though-eventually it became sickening as it became clear it was a commission scenario..desperation shining through,poor girl.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 26, 2011)

While i dont advocate using violence, i respect that people get off their arse and do things instead of being complacent. If people have a problem they just moan about it to their friends.

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/06/26/lulzsec-doffs-its-gray-hat-your-games-are-safe-for-now/
Seems like lulzsec the hacking group have stopped, probably due to that guy over here getting arrested, Ryan Cleary.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 27, 2011)

i have been following the lulsec thing and i dont beleive they would stop any more than shutting down the guy who made the ps3 hack tools will make sony invincible,time will tell!

i think everything has its place and time,and violence isnt a weapon but a defence,personally.
sometimes its the only solution but most times its a form of bullying.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 27, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> oh god!
> ok so yes the guy has a good voice but please,i know where to get insurance as and when i need it,and then there is tampon ad's screened at dinner time and ad's during films etc...tv seems to get worse all the time!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MSI-NF750-G55...3?pt=UK_Motherboards_CPUs&hash=item415b216f21
> this intrigues me..



if that was an intel board i would have jumped like crazy for it!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 27, 2011)

Unless you guys want that yank postie geezer in as an Honorary Member, simply ignore his contributions, I will then delete his posts on a daily basis


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 27, 2011)

ok baws!
My ram just turned up and i got one helluva itch to see what it can do!i better get a ddr3 mobo quicksharp...
I think the crap weather here yesterday is more than making up for it now,its was soo toasty at 6 this morning and its only getting hotter...
Shame im not going to see much of it due to bloody couriers!

Bo$$,there is an xfx 680i or 750i sli board on there atm too..


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 27, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Unless you guys want that yank postie geezer in as an Honorary Member, simply ignore his contributions, I will then delete his posts on a daily basis



No yanks allowed.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 27, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Unless you guys want that yank postie geezer in as an Honorary Member, simply ignore his contributions, I will then delete his posts on a daily basis



Well that is a relief, i wish all of life was as simple as that. He trolled our synchronised Star Trek avatars by having a Khan avvy


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 27, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Unless you guys want that yank postie geezer in as an Honorary Member, simply ignore his contributions, I will then delete his posts on a daily basis



Have i told you how much i love you tatty?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 27, 2011)

On topic!!!! 30'c ambient temps!! SCORCHIO!!!!!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 27, 2011)

This picture is close enough...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 27, 2011)

Just thought i'd pop in. Playing Sins of a Solar empire. any of you guys got it?

Be good to get a game going...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Have i told you how much i love you tatty?



Thankfully No!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 27, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> Just thought i'd pop in. Playing Sins of a Solar empire. any of you guys got it?
> 
> Be good to get a game going...



I have previously played it but never in multiplayer, great game though i don't have it anymore.
EDIT: I dunno if 30c ambient at oc is bad on sandybridge but im at 36c ambient on my system


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 27, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I have previously played it but never in multiplayer, great game though i don't have it anymore.



darn. Only recently got it. glad i did though, it's like intergalactic chess.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 27, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> darn. Only recently got it. glad i did though, it's like intergalactic chess.



Yeah its pretty good i used to love homeworld on the pc kinda different but its cool building up fleets and planets in Sins of Solar Empire.
I might pick it up again with the expansions i know there is a version that has everything in one.
I want to play Galactic Civilizations again too.

EDIT: Sorry... yeah RTS games take ages to play online, you played anyone yet?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 27, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I dunno if 30c ambient at oc is bad on sandybridge but im at 36c ambient on my system




Im running with the side panel off. temps are around 45-50 idle. Needless to say, Im not going to be gaming in this heat. 

Id be asking for trouble if i did that.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im running with the side panel off. temps are around 45-50 idle. Needless to say, Im not going to be gaming in this heat.
> 
> Id be asking for trouble if i did that.



50c idle is ridiculous i thought the Frio was meant to be amazing? Must be toasty in that room your in.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 27, 2011)

Like i said, its 30'c in my room. normally its about 20-22'c then my idle temps go down to 35'c


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 27, 2011)

*sigh* why do cheque's take so long to clear?!! deposited it on friday but im still stuck waiting for the funds to clear  no Air con and 6970's till payment clears. curse you slow banking system!!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 27, 2011)

Its f**king baking here! 

I heard TMM has created an American clubhouse. Shall we bomb it?


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 27, 2011)

haha
i thought exactly the same!
freedom you do have that one i showed you on watch right?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 27, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> haha
> i thought exactly the same!
> freedom you do have that one i showed you on watch right?



nah, Unfortunately I couldnt get a ride to pick it up. so im gonna get a cheap one from argos 9000BTU for something like £150


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Challenge accepted! Anyone else joining?


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 27, 2011)

see you there!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 27, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> When did we last fight the americans then? I missed that besides, American might couldn't break the vietnamese



We last fought the Americans some time ago. And we actually lost


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 27, 2011)

wasnt that when they had to draft in the buffalo soldiers?
never mind..
there is win therein!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> We last fought the Americans some time ago. And we actually lost



Last time we fought the americans was 1812 wasn't it?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 27, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> wasnt that when they had to draft in the buffalo soldiers?
> never mind..
> there is win therein!



and the french...

Also you do realise that TMM is trolling, and if you continue to troll his troll then the mods will troll all of you and close both threads....


Just saying.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 27, 2011)

ahhh,theres some really funny stuff in there tho..shame..


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 27, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> Also you do realise that TMM



Of course, I didn't know he took time out of trolling 

Freedom those temps are worrying, why not back down to 4.5ish you should be able to drop .06 on the vcore also, I idle at 37c in this heat, though I do run powersaving too, I see no need to be running 4.5ghz 90% of the time when my CPU is loaded 3%


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyone here do Nationwide Online Banking?
Just got the wife's set up last night, we were looking at all the accounts and everything. The Child Benefit account and both kid's Trust Fund accounts were showing up aswell as her Current account, but now no accounts show up at all.

Can anyone else view their accounts online or is it just me?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a nationwide account, and no -- thats not normal


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 27, 2011)

Can you see your accounts online?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 27, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Can you see your accounts online?



Dumb question, you cleared your temp files and cookies etc


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 27, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Dumb question, you cleared your temp files and cookies etc



Yea tried that, I been on it a couple of hours. It's really slow to even get to their site.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 27, 2011)

yep, all of them


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 27, 2011)

Scratch that, it's back to normal!!

Full speado ahead, Master Worf!!!


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 27, 2011)

guy i hope someone can help me out a bit here,i am trying to get my boys computer back to as it was,but i tried 3 times to install sp3 (he is using xp) and cpu usage goes to 100% and stays there when its installed,with just windows running and nothing else,has anyone had this experience?
i google first of course but no one seems to be able to pinpoint a direct cause..


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 27, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> guy i hope someone can help me out a bit here,i am trying to get my boys computer back to as it was,but i tried 3 times to install sp3 (he is using xp) and cpu usage goes to 100% and stays there when its installed,with just windows running and nothing else,has anyone had this experience?
> i google first of course but no one seems to be able to pinpoint a direct cause..



List the specs, also is it a clean install? some more info would defo help


----------



## Millennium (Jun 27, 2011)

Try installing Ubuntu on it and see if it does the same i.e hardware problem. I think that's what I'd do.

I do have a PC at home my mum's using that will always crash and freeze with a clean XP SP3 install, if I install SP2 and then upgrade to SP3 it works though...


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 27, 2011)

sorry!
its an athlon 939 3200+(2ghz single core)
1 GB ddr 400@god knows what settings...
radeon hd 3600
300 gb sata(only recognises 127 GB?!?)
generic psu
Compaq presario/MSI mobo so i am bios limited for OCcing 
slight scratch on the case j/k
its a fresh install,but i did try reinstalling in case sp3 installed wrongly,worked up from sp1,then 2,tried 3 then same again...

so 2 fresh installs in 2 days and the only anamoly was changing the monitor output on the gpu seemed to drop the usage down to normal,but then it shot back up to 100% later..
it would go to 100% using the onboard video too though..


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 27, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> sorry!
> its an athlon 939 3200+(2ghz single core)
> 1 GB ddr 400@god knows what settings...
> radeon hd 3600
> ...



So it would do this even after a reboot? just sit at 100%cpu usage? what processes are using up the CPU cycles, have a look in taskmgr, make sure you click view processes from all users. Also try running virus and sw scans

Oh and there might be an setting in the bios to allow the motherboard to recognise more than the 127gb as older motherboards where limited to around that size before it became common place for larger drives to appear


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 27, 2011)

Fixed internet for next academic year, max upload Virgin gave me was 10mbps. With phone line it adds up to £32 per month :S

At least its unlimited download unlike what BT is giving. 10Gb download per month, they high? My daily pron work uses more than that!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Fixed internet for next academic year, max upload Virgin gave me was 10mbps. With phone line it adds up to £32 per month :S
> 
> At least its unlimited download unlike what BT is giving. 10Gb download per month, they high? My daily pron work uses more than that!



Upload or download? I am on their 100/10mbit nice to see my films DL at 12MB/s and downloading in 1-10 mins depending on the quality and size


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 27, 2011)

Jus to show yous guys here in the UK joint that there's no hard feelins and all I brought a special delivery compliments of the American Clubhouse:









P.S. What's with all the fruity avatars?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 27, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> P.S. What's with all the fruity avatars?



i have no idea what your talking about


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i have no idea what your talking about



No one ever claimed Brits were dumb.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 27, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> P.S. What's with all the fruity avatars?



We got synchronsied avatars for a while. Dunno why, we just did it one night


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 27, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Jus to show yous guys here in the UK joint that there's no hard feelins and all I brought a special delivery compliments of the American Clubhouse:
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/l6inE.gif
> ...



That's very kind and thoughtful of you........ remember to close the door on your way out


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 27, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> We got synchronsied avatars for a while. Dunno why, we just did it one night





Wrigleyvillain said:


> No one ever claimed Brits were dumb.



called sarcasm, and 'fruity'?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> called sarcasm, and 'fruity'?



To be honest, what he probably means is, if you take a group of 276 American Spaceship crewman, send them into space for 5 years at a time..... things are likely to get fairly fruity!  

Edit:   I was right!!   ^^^


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 27, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> if you take a group of 276 American Spaceship crewman, send them into space for 5 years at a time..... things are likely to get fairly fruity!



 he can't squirm out of that one!! There's proof, like, everywhere!


----------



## KeAnS (Jun 27, 2011)

hello guys. Do you know how to get to warncliffe woods or grennoside by train?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 27, 2011)

KeAnS said:


> hello guys. Do you know how to get to warncliffe woods or grennoside by train?



http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/ - can't give you more help without knowing where your leaving from


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 27, 2011)

KeAnS said:


> hello guys. Do you know how to get to warncliffe woods or grennoside by train?





cheesy999 said:


> http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/ - can't give you more help without knowing where your leaving from



or trainline. 

But really, they're all the same.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 27, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> or trainline.
> 
> But really, they're all the same.



natrails better for the simple reason its directly connected to the pc's that update the times at the station notice board thing

EDIT: you guys know scan decided they wouldn't have stock of the cooler i wanted till next monday?, its 30'c here and i've had to downclock my cpu to 2.8ghz as the temp had reached 65'c and the CPU fan reached an amazing 6000 rpm during battlefield


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 27, 2011)

Both cards look the same but which one would you get?

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/2gb-...mhz-gddr5-gpu-880mhz-1536-cores-dvi-mhdmi-mdp

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/2gb-...pu-880mhz-1536-cores-2x-mdp-dl-dvi-i-dvi-hdmi

a lot of online retailers seem like they are short on high end 6xxx series cards. 7xxx series must be closer then i thought


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Both cards look the same but which one would you get?
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/2gb-...mhz-gddr5-gpu-880mhz-1536-cores-dvi-mhdmi-mdp
> 
> ...



their both the same, chose warranty if its worth it or just chose price

new nvidia's are November so i'd imagine new ATI around that time


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 27, 2011)

I think i will go for the HiS card. they offer 3 year warranty (aparently)


:Edit:

HiS card??? what am i on about. there is no HiS card. i have no idea what i was thinking


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 27, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> So it would do this even after a reboot? just sit at 100%cpu usage? what processes are using up the CPU cycles, have a look in taskmgr, make sure you click view processes from all users. Also try running virus and sw scans



yes even after reboot or cold boot,no viruses adware or malware,HD put in my computer and scanned several times over (i cant install MSE without sp3,and with sp3 installed it could take a week to install MSE...
task manager shows nothing unusual at all,even advanced task manager shows nothing untoward...



NdMk2o1o said:


> Oh and there might be an setting in the bios to allow the motherboard to recognise more than the 127gb as older motherboards where limited to around that size before it became common place for larger drives to appear



i enabled LDA or wehatever it is called (large disk support) in bios,but yea i think the motherboard is at fault there,too old and msi offer no bios for this mobo as compaq do/did the bios support 
i can live with it only having some of the capacity used as its only a homework computer,but my boy will be incesasantly wingeing and sneaking onto mine when im not around if i dont get his one sorted..

i think i have had enough with this as its been near on 3 days and its still iffy,so i will just leave it with sp2 as it seems to work alright,by the time all the exploits have been exploited i think i should have my am3 mobo so he can have my old one and win7...
thanks for the help though

sorry i have no idea how to format the quote bars..


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 27, 2011)

Have you tried installing MSI Auto Update thing and updating the BIOS from the net? It automatically selects the right BIOS for you.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 27, 2011)

oo good idea!
i'l give it a shot


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 27, 2011)

Also, if you can only update the BIOS using a floppy (doesn't support OS flashing or booting from USB), then check out my guide:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139390


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 27, 2011)

i have updated the bios to compaq/hp's latest via the combined site,but it didnt seem to do much if anything.





i give up ,sp2 will have to do for the time being 
thanks anyway


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 27, 2011)

If it's an MSI mobo, I'd still use the Auto Update. There's a chance that you'd get the original BIOS, instead of the OEM BIOS (where you might lose some settings, etc.)
Ach, I see you doing it lol
My mate's got a mobo that can have XP on it and it works fine, but as soon as you get Firefox and an antivirus etc. running, it just won't run nice; has SP3 worked on it before?


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 27, 2011)

erm yea it worked absolutely fine up till the 7300 died lol,so this rubbishy crap bullocks is due to some towels and a bloody idiot child!
it doesnt make sense changing gpu manufacturers would affect it,though i have explored different drivers etc,nothing helps-so i assume there is some conflict in sp3 but as sp3 is a collection of drivers patches and updates that you cant pinpoint as they arent individually installed,its fecked


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 27, 2011)

shit, just realised. if i upgrade to 2 6970s, Im gonna need a beefier PSU. quality costs!!!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 27, 2011)

Try just reinstalling the ATI drivers, I used the card with XP SP3 and it was alright. It's a fresh install aswell isn't it? If not, CCleaner it to death!

Make sure Automatic Updates is turned off too. Installing SP's re-enables them IIRC.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 27, 2011)

must be the mobo took a lash when it got dry roasted!
i tried installing,reinstalling cclean er so harsh it even cleaned empty space,just in case,took bloody ages and totally pointless but yes i been as thorough as i could,driver sweeper too.
the card says works with vista on the box so it would work with sp3 no probs,i think some kind of gayism is taking place here and i lost whatever patience i did have..
i will put his HD and gpu in my trusty destroyer tomorrow and he can have that..


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 27, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> my trusty foxconn will be destroyed tomorrow



Fix'd!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 27, 2011)

Probably referring to my avatar, its an orange with face after all.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Probably referring to my avatar, its an orange with face after all.



that's been like that for 2 years though hasn't it


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 27, 2011)

The Destroyer is Invincible!
I got condensation on the vrms and the first and 3rd pci-e slots,oh and fed a 4+1 phase 1.65v for about a week in a quest to get 5 ghz and still the bitch comes back for more!
if my boy kills it i will actually shake his hand,then give him a 1.7 sempron in an agp mobo and watch the fucker really suffer then.

We went to his new high school tonight for a meet an greet and they were on about giving pupils lappies so i might not have to see this POS computer ever again! YAY 

Freedom have you tried the psu calculator to see if you really need mooaarr powaah?
http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

Seems the american clubhouse been given a fresh name...


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 27, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110627/a1a1a1a.png
> 
> View attachment 42744



its changed again!!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> that's been like that for 2 years though hasn't it



Ever since I joined. I had no reason to change my avatar other than vanity, and I like how people recognise the picture. (Its an anime joke). Person is this: http://www.thatanimeblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/cgmain9.jpg


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Ever since I joined. I had no reason to change my avatar other than vanity, and I like how people recognise the picture. (Its an anime joke). Person is this: http://www.thatanimeblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/cgmain9.jpg



I change mine once a month or so, because i get bored of having the same one

Its nice they changed the clubhouses name back, I'd of had to leave as my teeth are great


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 27, 2011)

Shame it's put back wrong. Should be "The UK TPU ClubHouse". Where's IC when you need him?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 28, 2011)

who changed it!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 28, 2011)

erocker changed it because Tatty changed the US one. I'm guessing.
Don't know who changed it back.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 28, 2011)

I feel sick knowing someone actually helped that tosser troll us.
Another thing his "art" is a load of bollocks i mean my 3 year old cousin can use MS Paint.

mullered07, what ever happened to that guy?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## MightyMission (Jun 28, 2011)

im terrible at paint/photoshop,i think its a general lack of patience..
i was nomming a pack of crisps the other day that begged to be shopped for an avvie but alas the knowledge skill and patience are all lacking!





I got to drive a car with a fecked gearbox 30 odd mile in a little bit,today is going to be a stressy one!
don't know if its the selespeed clutch or syncro's but i cant see this thing being good to me...


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## mullered07 (Jun 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> mullered07, what ever happened to that guy?



fooked if I know, i heard he was a bit of a cock anyway 

Title changed back now (doesn't appear to have worked, looks like you still need a mod to do it) Tatty good fellow could you change the name back to The UK TPU Clubhouse, if anyone needs to get hold of me, PM works. I haven't a lot of time to be spending on here these days, but it's good to know you lot are looking after the place.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 28, 2011)

mullered07 said:


> fooked if I know, i heard he was a bit of a cock anyway
> 
> Title changed back now (doesn't appear to have worked, looks like you still need a mod to do it) Tatty good fellow could you change the name back to The UK TPU Clubhouse, if anyone needs to get hold of me, PM works. I haven't a lot of time to be spending on here these days, but it's good to know you lot are looking after the place.



Heh i always hated him anyway rofl. Yeah we took good care of this place  Its cool though we got Tatty on bouncer duty now.

That was pretty surreal, you appeared just after i asked where the hell you got to... hmmmn werid.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 28, 2011)

mullered07 said:


> fooked if I know, i heard he was a bit of a cock anyway
> 
> Title changed back now (doesn't appear to have worked, looks like you still need a mod to do it) Tatty good fellow could you change the name back to The UK TPU Clubhouse, if anyone needs to get hold of me, PM works. I haven't a lot of time to be spending on here these days, but it's good to know you lot are looking after the place.



we all do try, but these savage barbarian american keep invading the sanctity of our holy clubhouse....

Tatty has a hard time keeping the mailman out!

Can someone add that you must be english to post here


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 28, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> we all do try, but these savage barbarian american keep invading the sanctity of our holy clubhouse....
> 
> Tatty has a hard time keeping the mailman out!
> 
> Can someone add that you must be english to post here



What about us Scots, Welsh and N.Irish? No love for us? 
Also im pretty sure a few people are not from the UK but just live here, correct me on that one if im wrong.

Should be fine now Tatty promised to actively delete posts from non members (well non UKer's).


----------



## mullered07 (Jun 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Heh i always hated him anyway rofl. Yeah we took good care of this place  Its cool though we got Tatty on bouncer duty now.
> 
> That was pretty surreal, you appeared just after i asked where the hell you got to... hmmmn werid.



Who say's I am not always lurking  I just don't have time to post much these days 



Bo$$ said:


> we all do try, but these savage barbarian american keep invading the sanctity of our holy clubhouse....
> 
> Tatty has a hard time keeping the mailman out!
> 
> Can someone add that you must be english to post here



English? you mean from the UK?? don't forget our Scotish, Welsh and Northern Irish compadres, I am actually from N.I though now live in England. Anyway I ramble. 

I don't want to specify who can and can't post here the title of the clubhouse says it all really, and the MM is just trolling, the more people rise to him to the more he enjoys it, I don't mind the odd bit of banter and don't want to start saying who can and can't post in an open forum, though for the most part and until recently it has only been the UK members, MM sees how popular our club is and wanted some of the UK lovin


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 28, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> That's very kind and thoughtful of you........ remember to close the door on your way out





MilkyWay said:


>



Definitely late with this one but i was looking through old posts of mine here in the clubhouse and saw that picture! Well worth the late post.



mullered07 said:


> Who say's I am not always lurking  I just don't have time to post much these days



I seem to have confused not posting with inactivity. Heh i asked DrPepper where the hell he went too and he said the same thing, just busy but still cutting about these forums.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

I live here!!


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> That was pretty surreal, you appeared just after i asked where the hell you got to... hmmmn werid.



he is merely watching from the outskirts like a ninja... looking for the right moment to swoop in and make his presence known



and holy shit... the americans are invading? oh dear...
not to worry though, our island has a good track record of keeping unwanted invaders out... spain, france, germany...


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> I got to drive a car with a fecked gearbox 30 odd mile in a little bit,today is going to be a stressy one!
> don't know if its the selespeed clutch or syncro's but i cant see this thing being good to me...



Driving a car with no clutch is (reasonably) easy, just be smooth with the gear changes, when changing into a lower gear put the throttle on slightly and when changing into a higher gear take the throttle off



Spectrum said:


> he is merely watching from the outskirts like a ninja... looking for the right moment to swoop in and make his presence known





MightyMission said:


> im terrible at paint/photoshop,i think its a general lack of patience../url]


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 28, 2011)

mullered07 said:


> fooked if I know, i heard he was a bit of a cock anyway
> 
> Title changed back now (doesn't appear to have worked, looks like you still need a mod to do it) Tatty good fellow could you change the name back to The UK TPU Clubhouse, if anyone needs to get hold of me, PM works. I haven't a lot of time to be spending on here these days, but it's good to know you lot are looking after the place.



It's showing to me as the UK Clubhouse???


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 28, 2011)

It didnt go well!
its not a normal manual cheesy,im alright at matching gears with revs,downshifting is always more difficult there but its doable.
the mum outlaws alfa has no clutch,just steering wheel up/down buttons and a gearstick that you shift forwards for up gears and back for down..ala touring cars i guess.

The syncro makes crunching noises in 1st/2nd and occasionally third,but the clutch/gearbox ecu seems to need recalibrating as sometimes it will lock itself into neutral...absolutely nothing you can do except wait..even unplugging the battery terminals and discharging the power stored in various caps throughout does nothing to bring it back to life.

It took 5 hours to do the 30 odd miles 

I told her 650 was far too cheap for an '02 alfa 156 selespeed with only 20k+/- on the clock...
So i hope she is prepped as the alfa garage isnt going to care wether shes ready or not,its gonna hurt!I bet it ends up costing near on what the car did...


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 28, 2011)

B-E-A-Yootiful!!

Turkey nuggets, chips and peas. With a ton of ketchup.

How is everyone?


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey Scam
Waiting for the mrs to get in with my dinner!
other than that i'm Shplendid! you?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 28, 2011)

Fantesticle cheers - just waiting for the kids to finish theirs so I can get the pellet gun out. Waiting's a b*tch!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

waiting for the sky to fall on my head!!

Translation: Waiting for my parts to be restocked so i can buy buy buy!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ohhhh, what's this i have installed into my computer, new parts...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Ohhhh, what's this i have installed into my computer, new parts...



Have you updated your rather bland system specifications?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Have you updated your rather bland system specifications?



not yet... give it some time


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 28, 2011)

what you got then?? tell tell!

scam i had a pellet gun for a bit,stretched the recoil spring so it could do some damage,i pimped it yo!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Have you updated your rather bland system specifications?



burn!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> what you got then?? tell tell!



Corsair ram, F3, gfx card (not for this rig) (DVD drive (not for this rig)) there was going to be a hyper 212+ but scan decided they were out of stock after i bought it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Corsair ram, F3, gfx card (not for this rig) (DVD drive (not for this rig)) there was going to be a hyper 212+ but scan decided they were out of stock after i bought it



please tell me you got a 6990

:Edit:

Actually nvm... its not for your bland pc


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Actually nvm... its not for your bland pc



its for an even blander PC, its a 5450


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

hey, Im not gonna take a dig at your pc. I was stuck on a AMD64 X2 3800+ & a X1800XT for a looooonnnnng time. so i know how it feels


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 28, 2011)

The reason the system specs are bland is because you (cheesy) put very generic descriptions, like the manufacturer ASrock but no model of the board, then things like DDR2 ram and sound card that makes noises.

I saw your thread and i have to say the F3 is a good choice of hard drive, its a shame that Samsung decided to sell of their hard drive division.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> hey, Im not gonna take a dig at your pc. I was stuck on a AMD64 X2 3800+ & a X1800XT for a looooonnnnng time. so i know how it feels



i used to be on a 4200+ and an Nvidia 8400

EDIT:Better?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> mullered07, what ever happened to that guy?



He left after conning me out of a 4850 some years ago.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i used to be on a 4200+ and an Nvidia 8400



I have a x2 4200+ 939 pin right on my bookcase and it has a missing pin  it was quite the upgrade for my back up pc when i decided to boost it a year or 2 ago but now im down to a 3500+ single core as the price of x2's is high for whatever reason that is unknown to me.

That pc is actually in my cousins house now but its been bsod but i know what the problem is.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> He left after conning me out of a 4850 some years ago.



seriously???


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 28, 2011)

can you not solder on the missing pin or use tweezers and put the pin in the corresponding hole?
x2 939s are soooo much more expensive than am2/am3 duals!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I have a x2 4200+ 939 pin right on my bookcase and it has a missing pin  it was quite the upgrade for my back up pc when i decided to boost it a year or 2 ago but now im down to a 3500+ single core as the price of x2's is high for whatever reason that is unknown to me.
> 
> That pc is actually in my cousins house now but its been bsod but i know what the problem is.



Mine was the AM2 version, its what the 5450 is going to be paired with.

EDIT: who was it yesterday that said Asrock didn't innovate any-more? http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=148152


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

I sold off my old X2 3800+ to my dad. so he runs it with my old trusty Asus A8N32 Deluxe


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 28, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> He left after conning me out of a 4850 some years ago.



Dat true or you joking around?

The 939 pin x2 i have has 1 broken pin and i tried to use some tin foil from a kit kat to put into the socket which just didnt work. The pins gone as soon as it happened it went missing plus i cant solder something that size its to small and i may have soldered to other pins (bridging them).


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 28, 2011)

I got my old X2 3800+ to 2.8GHz but could never hit 3.



I did have ever get it pretty cool...


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I got my old X2 3800  to 2.8GHz but could never hit 3.
> 
> 
> 
> I did have ever get it pretty cool...



only 2.5 out of my 4200+ (my board had no voltage control)


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> seriously???





MilkyWay said:


> Dat true or you joking around?



Seriously. It was £80 bank transfer so I had no way of getting it back. He did once upon a time IM me apologising and saying how sorry he was and how bad he felt. 

But meh. I learnt my lesson and now only deal in paypal.

Continue your discussion of overclocking and what not.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 28, 2011)

i soldered up a 955 a couple of months ago,i had 5 pins to solder up and the worst two were the ones where the blank parts of the socket are,if that makes sense.
I tried on and off for weeks,then one night i couldnt sleep and got them all done in one go..

a fine point tip and magnifying glass helps a lot though.
i gave an old dead chip a haircut so i got plenty of spare pins if you want a couple to give soldering a shot.

Sorry i misread the missing pad bit!
have you had it under a magnifying glass? i had one pad i thought was gone,turned out it was there...just...so i tinned where it should be and it worked.!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I got my old X2 3800+ to 2.8GHz but could never hit 3.
> 
> 
> 
> I did have ever get it pretty cool...



was yours a manchester core or Toledo core? Im guessing Toledo if you managed to hit 2.8ghz. Only managed 2.66 on my X2 3800+


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 28, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I got my old X2 3800+ to 2.8GHz but could never hit 3.
> 
> 
> 
> I did have ever get it pretty cool...



If i remember correctly for a lot of the x2s 2.8ghz was the overclocking wall. I also had an AM2 x2 5000BE which i can remember being 3.2ghz though i never remember the voltage but i bet i have a post on it somewhere on these forums.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 28, 2011)

oddly enough my 7550 athlon (am2 dual@2.4 i think) seemed much less laggy than my 945.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> The 939 pin x2 i have has 1 broken pin and i tried to use some tin foil from a kit kat to put into the socket which just didnt work


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> was yours a manchester core or Toledo core? Im guessing Toledo if you managed to hit 2.8ghz. Only managed 2.66 on my X2 3800+



It was a Toledo. Best I ever got out of it was 2.85GHz but it wasn't truly stable. I'm planning on rebuilding that rig for my best mate (who is an IT ignoramus) as he constantly ruins the rigs his has. So, I think a suicide run is in order once it's up & running. Need to find the stock HSF though. 

:/


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> http://web.mac.com/peterlangdon/iWe..._files/wrong-way-to-clean-computer-701974.jpg



Reminds me of that thread with all the pictures of dirty computers.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Reminds me of that thread with all the pictures of dirty computers.








This guy might need to use a hoover...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> If i remember correctly for a lot of the x2s 2.8ghz was the overclocking wall. I also had an AM2 x2 5000BE which i can remember being 3.2ghz though i never remember the voltage but i bet i have a post on it somewhere on these forums.



Its dependant on the core really. the Ive seen a few X2 4800+'s hit 3Ghz with watercooling but that was because they were on the Toledo core -- the same cores used to make FX processors. Of course when AMD shifted away from socket 939 then X2 procesors could clock a little higher.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its dependant on the core really. the Ive seen a few X2 4800+'s hit 3Ghz with watercooling but that was because they were on the Toledo core -- the same cores used to make FX processors. Of course when AMD shifted away from socket 939 then X2 procesors could clock a little higher.



my 4200 was Brisbane so i think that adds another reason why it didn't o/c well


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> http://www.greenbytz.com/Dirty Computers3.jpg
> 
> This guy might need to use a hoover...



thats enough dust there to give you cancer!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thats enough dust there to give you cancer!!



i don't think so, but this dust would


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> my 4200 was Brisbane so i think that adds another reason why it didn't o/c well



I blame AMD and their AM2 socket. it wasnt as great as they thought it would be


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i don't think so, but this dust would http://www.mesothelioma-disease.co.uk/resurse/pictures/AsbestosMesothelioma5.jpg



that looks like moldy cheese!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 28, 2011)

I have dust allergies that pc would kill me (not literally of course).


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> that looks like moldy cheese!!



asbestos actually


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

I was gonna say theres a nice pair of tits on channel 301 but unfortunately rain has suspended play


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but unfortunately rain has suspended play



of SKY movies?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I was gonna say theres a nice pair of tits on channel 301 but unfortunately rain has suspended play



Damn Wimbledon.



cheesy999 said:


> of SKY movies?


Channel 301 on Freeview. You get it when you press the red button, it shows extra Wimbledon matches right now.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Damn Wimbledon.
> 
> 
> Channel 301 on Freeview. You get it when you press the red button, it shows extra Wimbledon matches right now.



ohh, how do i get that channel on Sky?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> ohh, how do i get that channel on Sky?



cancel your subscription to sky.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> ohh, how do i get that channel on Sky?



Press the red button on a bbc channel like bbc 1 or something and go to Wimbledon, should take you automatically to whatever channel it is on Sky.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> cancel your subscription to sky.



why?, Sky is amazing, i'm sorry but the freeview movie channel is rubbish, and i couldn't find the 24H on Freeview


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> why?, Sky is amazing, i'm sorry but the freeview movie channel is rubbish, and i couldn't find the 24H on Freeview



Im sorry but Sky movies is a waste of money. What Freeview movie channel?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Im sorry but Sky movies is a waste of money. What Freeview movie channel?



the only one, its channel 15 if it helps, and Sky movies has really good movies on it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

I really only watch 5usa, 5* and DAVE on freeview
everything else is just crap


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I really only watch 5usa, 5* and DAVE on freeview
> everything else is just crap



i watch the BBC channels and the movie channel on the rare occasion something good is on and i can't get  be bothered to get to a TV with a sky box


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I really only watch 5usa, 5* and DAVE on freeview
> everything else is just crap



Family Guy and American Dad on BBC three, and of course there's CBeebies.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

I rarely watch tv anyway. im only watching it now cuz theres a lotta bouncing going on, on court


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Family Guy and American Dad on BBC three, and of course there's CBeebies.



I only watch BBC on freeview as without Sky + i have no way of avoiding the adverts on other channels


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i watch the BBC channels and the movie channel on the rare occasion something good is on and i can't get  be bothered to get to a TV with a sky box



Do you mean Film 4?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Do you mean Film 4?



yes


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

its not just film4 that does movies. There are loads of other channels that have been doing some great movies recently!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> its not just film4 that does movies. There are loads of other channels that have been doing some great movies recently!!



i tend to avoid ITV, due to the amount of adverts (its like 5 mins off the show every 15 on)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

Im tempted to install CoD4 and try to play it on this laptop for the lols. Im that bored


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im tempted to install CoD4 and try to play it on this laptop for the lols. Im that bored



what sort of laptop?

also: http://nyan.cat/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> what sort of laptop?
> 
> also: http://nyan.cat/



An old laptop, that plays Obilvion and CoD2 just fine


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 28, 2011)

speaking of laptops,i found a pair of these today:
http://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...=X&ei=gSgKTrXqE82BhQeew6zDDw&ved=0CEoQ8wIwBA#
any good to anyone?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> speaking of laptops,i found a pair of these today:
> http://www.google.co.uk/products/cat...d=0CEoQ8wIwBA#
> any good to anyone?



those shops don't look too legit...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

nope my laptop runs fine with 2Gb


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 28, 2011)

i couldnt find my fone usb cable cheesy,those are the memory sticks-they are no use to me so i thought if you guys could use them your welcome to them.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i couldnt find my fone usb cable cheesy,those are the memory sticks-they are no use to me so i thought if you guys could use them your welcome to them.



no thanks, all our laptops are DDR3


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 28, 2011)

haha ok


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

just installing CoD: World At War to try out performance


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> haha ok



i have DDR3 in my rig as of today, perhaps O/C tommorow, whats safe volts for DDR3 if i get round to it?

Really like the look of these vengeance, you don't see it on the photo's but their sort of shiny, if i have to purchase new ram in the future i'll see if i can transfer the sinks over


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> whats safe volts for DDR3?



1.50v-1.65v no higher then that unless you have active cooling fitted over them


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 28, 2011)

dont know i havent played with ddr3 yet,still waiting on a good am3 mobo.
i imagine 1.7 is about as much as you could get away with feeding it with stock cooling.
If the heatsinks are stuck on like my ocz jobs i wouldnt want to be taking off the heatsinks!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 1.50v-1.65v no higher then that unless you have active cooling fitted over them



so if i knock them up to 1.59...

Shiny heatsink... makes me want to get some white cold cathodes


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

if you are overclocking them, id just say go straight for 1.60v


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> if you are overclocking them, id just say go straight for 1.60v



i don't get that option, 1.59 it is then, whats the likelihoods of cas 7? seeing as these have a 1.5v stock voltage


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

try 1.65v and try tighten the timings, if they are the Cas9 set then i dont sure how far they can go


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> try 1.65v and try tighten the timings, if they are the Cas9 set then i dont sure how far they can go



i don't want to push it too far for 24/7 use, i think if i go for cas 8 and work down


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

its fine for 24/7 use


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> its fine for 24/7 use



how will i know if i push the voltage too far?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> how will i know if i push the voltage too far?



the same thing that happends when you push anything too far (obviously lol)


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the same thing that happends when you push anything too far (obviously lol)



fire? loud noises?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> fire? loud noises?



[yt]IOC-hDULX1c[/yt]


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

Seriously though.

one way to know is called 'RMA'

Because youre gonna need it


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Because youre gonna need it



why will i need it?, i'm assuming the lifetime warranty is just advertising

new processor from AMD ->3700


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

man....ive dropped you so many hints already and you still havent picked on it (and i thought i was slow )

if you fry it. then you will need RMA of course


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> if you fry it. then you will need RMA of course



i don't want to do that, so no 1.65 for me


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

but 1.65v is fine


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but 1.65v is fine



my old ram run at 1.85v, what will happen if i turn these things up this far?


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 28, 2011)

i had an amd 3700+ EE,it had an unlocked multi and i couldnt overclock it at all!
plsu alot of games wouldnt accept it as a viable processor,it ran cubase alright with lots of vst/vsti's though.
i ran my 800 mhz ddr2 at 2.192 24/7,the ripjaws i had to run at 2.4v +/-


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> my old ram run at 1.85v, what will happen if i turn these things up this far?


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 28, 2011)

bad smells, and finally when you go to turn on your computer you will get the bios beeps of doom...30 quid down the armitage shanks..


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 28, 2011)

Or you just RMA it. lol @ cheesy thinking "lifetime warranty" on RAM is just marketing 

C'mon cheesy, anyone would think you're speshul!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

transporter 3 on film4. good movie but i cant stand the girl. but i suppose thats what happends when your dad is the top dog in the country


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Or you just RMA it. lol @ cheesy thinking "lifetime warranty" on RAM is just marketing
> 
> C'mon cheesy, anyone would think you're speshul!!!



It says 'limited lifetime warranty' which makes it sound limited

and yes, since you ask i'm spqekal (the q is silent)

EDIT: http://nyan.cat/ - i'm up to 6550 seconds and i just turned karaoke mode on, time to have fun


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

I just came across this prizedraw here http://www.roland.co.uk/bosscomp/ for all those musicians out there. 

this is some serious gear.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I just came across this prizedraw here http://www.roland.co.uk/bosscomp/ for all those musicians out there.
> 
> this is some serious gear.



thanks, will enter, do you know when the deadline is?

EDIT: Found it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

It tells you after you enter it. 





> Runs from 1st July - 30th Sept 2011


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 28, 2011)

i had a pair of roland vs 880ex's paired up together in the early 00's and they were great once you had got to grips with the bus system,thought 2 lots of 8x8 groups/subgroups was a bit much to bear once the red mist had set in!
i wish i would have kept them as i never once used the midi feature,they would do me a treat right now.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> It says 'limited lifetime warranty' which makes it sound limited



Just means you have to be the person who bought it from a shop - warranty isn't transferred if you sell it on; which just means tell a lie when RMA-ing. Corsair don't want the receipt when RMA-ing anyway.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok ive come to the conclusion that this laptop is too old to run Batman: AA at medium settings 

Its seemed like it was only yesterday when i riding this old war horse into CoD2. This desperately needs to be retired


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 29, 2011)

Not pleased,a 370z drove past me and it just makes me want a sports car/powerful car than i have atm.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 29, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Not pleased,a 370z drove past me and it just makes me want a sports car/powerful car than i have atm.



theres been a few fully modded skylines and Evo's zooming around my area at night recently. no idea why


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 29, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> theres been a few fully modded skylines and Evo's zooming around my area at night recently. no idea why



Late  night takeaways?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 29, 2011)

1.7v for 24/7 on AMD is fine for DDR3 id go as high as 1.65v on Intel though. Heh maybe even 1.75v would be okay on AMD i dunno highest stable ive been on my old ram was 1.7v. I dont think its something to do with the ram itself but the memory controller being on the cpu die.

DDR2 if i remember you could go to like 2.1v for 24/7 or 2.2v.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 29, 2011)

My Ballistixs are rated at 1.8v even though they are DDR3 - I do however run them at 1.65.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 29, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Late  night takeaways?



they would put your XF to shame tatty!!

But then all you would need to do is roll up in one of your Challenger tanks and 'blow away' the competition


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 29, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Not pleased,a 370z drove past me and it just makes me want a sports car/powerful car than i have atm.



get something that feels fast... golf mk1 GTI or something lol


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 29, 2011)

the mk1's were great!
and 1.6 205 gti's
the uno turbo wasnt much fun in corners,but on straights it felt like you were really flying,probably due to an inferior chassis
my little brothers first car,a mini gt was properly nippy but i think it was because you felt like your arse was 1mm from the ground!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 29, 2011)

or an old subaru


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 29, 2011)

Rover 214 Si, my most favourite car I've ever owned. It's the smallest little hatchback I've found that can fit full length fishing rods in with loads of space left for a passenger in the back and all your fishing gear.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 29, 2011)

I quite like the E type Jag and thats about it as far as Jags go; obviously like i said before i like the Audi R8 and the Bugatti Veyron but the Zonda R is my favourite car, like in an IF only situation we are talking about i would own that as my Sunday car and drive like a Focus or a Golf for run arounds. Reason being as those cars are practical and less likely to get stolen.

GranTurismo MC Stradale i cant wait to see how that is, i liked the previous Maserati GranTurismo models.

Just bought myself the Zowie Celeritas Keyboard from OCUK. KustomPCs decided not to buy in stock this month, they said they would have stock by the end of this month but have bought in stock of other items and decided to get keyboards at a later time due to budgeting. They already made me await about 2 months for new stock so i decided to just get it now. Not really much of a price difference either. Be sure to let you all know what its like and that.


----------



## razaron (Jun 29, 2011)

yeah boi! Virgin media finally upped their ...uploads in my area. I went from 1.65Mbps to 4.75Mbps.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 29, 2011)

razaron said:


> yeah boi! Virgin media finally upped their ...uploads in my area. I went from 1.65Mbps to 4.75Mbps.



A'ight for some.

:shadedshu


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 29, 2011)

razaron said:


> yeah boi! Virgin media finally upped their ...uploads in my area. I went from 1.65Mbps to 4.75Mbps.



I am on their 100/10mbit very nice for downloading HD content


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 29, 2011)

never go with sky. they mug you off BIG time... i'm paying for 20mb but i get 9mb...


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 29, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> never go with sky. they mug you off BIG time... i'm paying for 20mb but i get 9mb.



thats the same with all ADSL companies, ADSL companies advertise the cap and not the actual speed, you can't complain when its unlimited Data for £10 a month , thats better then most 8mb tarrifs


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 29, 2011)

see i like sky+hd... but i hate their fucking internet... would changing to a virgin fibre optic line mean cancelling my tv aswell?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 29, 2011)

Virgin told me that they can only fix my interweb on 11th of July. That is the day my results are out. W T F.


----------



## Millennium (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok guys here's the deal

I won a competition to go to another competition. There are hardware prizes from Asus there. The competition (the one I won a place in lol) is an overclocking one. Presumably CPU overclocking but there may be some GPU overclocking involved too.

I have not tried overclocking sandy bridge yet (don't have one) but presumably this is what will be going on. I understand there is a set clock (100mhz +- 5ish?) and an unlocked multiplier on a K series. What I don't know about are memory clocks and voltages. Should I clock the memory above 1600 mhz and what volts should I put through it? I understand vcore should be kept to about 1.45 max (presumably we will be using air coolers lol) is there any chance of a speed improvement with more?

Also I have no idea what kind of clocks to expect from newer graphics cards. I can test them with furmark and all but I read some newer ones actually underclock in stress tests? Any tips at all would be great. I'll let you know how I did (and what I won) tomorrow night. 

There will be about 20-23 other people there and the competition is in London. 

Cheers for any tips!


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 29, 2011)

I think the Most you can set the base clock is 107 and no higher(or corruption will ensue)i will find the details to support this,but i am pretty sure the 59x multi limit (5.9ghz) can be bested by upping the base clock by a fraction.
1.45v is absolute max on air(more heat=higher temps=less chance of completing your benches at those clocks)though of course its all down to luck,some 25/2600k's wont do above 5 ghz.at all.

580s downclock in furmark etc tho the bios can be flashed with a modded one.(its due to current inrush)
I assume the gear is there so you just play with whats available?that pretty much rules out vmods etc.
i did hear about one guy being called out at such an event because he flashed the mobo he was to use with a "special bios" this was the MSI event last year.

You would expect Asus to have there highest parts on show so the downclocking may not even be an issue.1ghz is possible with a 580 but i have not heard of this using air cooling,most was around 900mhz.I don't know what mileage you can get out of directCU.
this might help:
http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=192720


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 29, 2011)

I think you are screwed.

but heres a few tips anyway.

Keep temps no higher then 70-75'c.

Air cooling - never go above 1.4
Water - maybe 1.45-1.5
LN2 - skies the limit - 1.6v even

but the silicon in SB chips have been known to start degrading around 1.5v so you gotta stay under that as much as you can unless otherwise.

Leave the base clock and increase the multi - You can do it another way too buy increasing the baseclock to something like 104-105 and have lower multi. that should OC the ram too that way so keep an eye on it. youd be lucky to get anything high then 105 on the base clock. maybe 110 if your really lucky.

if you want to OC via the baseclock, it takes a lot more tinkering and more skill.

You are in over your head on this one IMO.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 29, 2011)

whats he got to lose?
Go Millenium Represent TPU gaptooth chavs


----------



## Millennium (Jun 29, 2011)

We'll see tomorrow won't we  thanks for the help. Any tips on memory speeds/timings for best benches would be great. 

I'm going to look for the inevitable TPU sandy bridge oc thread and read through that too.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 29, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> see i like sky+hd... but i hate their fucking internet... would changing to a virgin fibre optic line mean cancelling my tv aswell?



no, but the fibre optic cables are about £20-£30 a month if you want unlimited bandwidth and all of them have fair usage policies


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 29, 2011)

I would mooch around The Bot too millenium,setting air as one of the parameters,then take a look at the cpu-z's/gpu-z's for an idea of whats what.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 29, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> no, but the fibre optic cables are about £20-£30 a month if you want unlimited bandwidth and all of them have fair usage policies



For Virgin it seems to only cap P2P transfer during the day, and even then its still quite fast. From personal experience point of view anyway.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 29, 2011)

Virgin were the only isp's that i have ever been able to use newsgroups with.

Download speeds were so consistently quick you could really see how fast your 'net is.

I don't think they support newsgroups any more though


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 29, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Ok guys here's the deal
> 
> I won a competition to go to another competition. There are hardware prizes from Asus there. The competition (the one I won a place in lol) is an overclocking one. Presumably CPU overclocking but there may be some GPU overclocking involved too.
> 
> ...



Is this the next Bit-Tech ASUS Overclocking Summit? I won a place on the first one, it was awesome apart from the majority of people were either retarded, rude or arrogant. Only one person stood out was a lad I knew from the Novatech forums.

Oh yeah, _well done!_


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 29, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> For Virgin it seems to only cap P2P transfer during the day, and even then its still quite fast. From personal experience point of view anyway.



Congratulations! You've just declared to the entire interwebs that you are a Pirate. Call your lawyer before the RIAA trace your IP and mobilize a hit squad to blow a hole in your roof, kidnap you and ship you and your Oriental ass to Guantanamo bay


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 29, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> never go with sky. they mug you off BIG time... i'm paying for 20mb but i get 9mb...





cheesy999 said:


> thats the same with all ADSL companies, ADSL companies advertise the cap and not the actual speed, you can't complain when its unlimited Data for £10 a month , thats better then most 8mb tarrifs



ADSL depends on the line quality and the distance from the exchange, fibre doesn't hence go with fibre you get your rated speeds. TBH 5MB+ is more than enough for browsing and anything 8MB is fine for everything else, anything more is just a bonus IMO


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 29, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Congratulations! You've just declared to the entire interwebs that you are a Pirate. Call your lawyer before the RIAA trace your IP and mobilize a hit squad to blow a hole in your roof, kidnap you and ship you and your Oriental ass to Guantanamo bay



Dont be a cock, there are plenty of legal uses for P2P, all Linux distros are freely available on torrent, as are freeware apps, demos, trials, indie music, films, games etc the list goes on. Heck even streaming services are based on P2P tech now because of the low overheads required.

TPU host torrents for the downloads section, oh noes TPU is a pyrate!!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 29, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Congratulations! You've just declared to the entire interwebs that you are a Pirate. Call your lawyer before the RIAA trace your IP and mobilize a hit squad to blow a hole in your roof, kidnap you and ship you and your Oriental ass to Guantanamo bay



Ah yes. I thought this might happen. I winscp a lot of pictures off my friends (yes, I do take tons of holidays and I am a camwhore), and also my anime fix (how else are you suppose to get subbed stuff before box sets?), and on top of that Starcraft 2 downloads off P2P anyway (done that a few times already, 3 reinstalls needed and I didn't bother keeping the file). But thx for the warning too.



NdMk2o1o said:


> Dont be a cock, there are plenty of legal uses for P2P, all Linux distros are freely available on torrent, as are freeware apps, demos, trials, indie music, films, games etc the list goes on. Heck even streaming services are based on P2P tech now because of the low overheads required.
> 
> TPU host torrents for the downloads section, oh noes TPU is a pyrate!!



He is just joking


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 29, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Ah yes. I thought this might happen. I winscp a lot of pictures off my friends (yes, I do take tons of holidays and I am a camwhore), and also my anime fix (how else are you suppose to get subbed stuff before box sets?), and on top of that Starcraft 2 downloads off P2P anyway (done that a few times already, 3 reinstalls needed and I didn't bother keeping the file). But thx for the warning too.
> 
> 
> 
> He is just joking



I know  why does no one get my sarcasm


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 29, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> I don't think they support newsgroups any more though



yeh man low retention though   > news.virginmeidia.com


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 29, 2011)

sadly i'm with sky now,but i would just set a0 days parameter in binsearch.
i haven't used those things in years,but it was very handy for up/downloading 10gig +/- audio files for my pal to mixdown.


----------



## KieX (Jun 29, 2011)

Back from holidays in some nice islands off western coast of Spain. What did I miss? What's with the Star Trek avatars? Am I doin' it right?


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 29, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I know  why does no one get my sarcasm



sarcasm isn't as obvious when people aren't actually speaking to you


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 29, 2011)

and we're doing star trek avatars because cheesy made the suggestion one evening... and we all thought "yes we shall do this." and we are now doing this.
however somebody has decided it'd be funny to become a spock even though i was already spock


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 29, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> and we're doing star trek avatars because cheesy made the suggestion one evening... and we all thought "yes we shall do this." and we are now doing this.
> however somebody has decided it'd be funny to become a spock even though i was already spock



Awwwww dont worry, you are the best spock!!! someones suffering from spock insecurities I see  your spock is most definately bigger than my spock, envy over 

Edit: I didn't know I couldn't be the same as someone else, your defo more of a spock than me 



Spectrum said:


> sarcasm isn't as obvious when people aren't actually speaking to you



Exactly.............


----------



## KieX (Jun 29, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> someones suffering from spock insecurities



Illogical!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 29, 2011)

KieX said:


> Illogical!



But totally plausible and possible....


----------



## KieX (Jun 29, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> But totally plausible and possible....



Takes a good kirk to beat it out of him!


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 30, 2011)

Welcome back Kiex!
nice hols?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 30, 2011)

Perfect solution someone go Evil Spock!
lol that's the hologram doctor from Voyager, i remember he got a hologram family in one episode.

EDIT: What's everyone up to today? I'm waiting to see if i get my new keyboard, says its dispatched and i have 1 day delivery on it (infact that's the lowest OCUK offer for delivery). Hopefully Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D comes today or tomorrow only paid £20 for it. Should get some use out of this 3D brick


----------



## Millennium (Jun 30, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Is this the next Bit-Tech ASUS Overclocking Summit? I won a place on the first one, it was awesome apart from the majority of people were either retarded, rude or arrogant. Only one person stood out was a lad I knew from the Novatech forums.
> 
> Oh yeah, _well done!_



It is indeed a bittech/asus event. I didn't know they have done it before. I'll be leaving for it soon but - any tips as a former participant? 

Shame to hear about the people there though hopefully this time will be better!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2011)

Cheap ripjawsX's?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 30, 2011)

Millennium said:


> It is indeed a bittech/asus event. I didn't know they have done it before. I'll be leaving for it soon but - any tips as a former participant?
> 
> Shame to hear about the people there though hopefully this time will be better!



Basically be yourself, don't let any arrogance get you down. Don't be shy, these guys are nerds after all so actually being outside might explain them being shy/arrogant. However, you'll be there with different folk than me. In regards to the OC'ing part, it'll be a group effort so make sure the people you're with all get a say. I had this one lad who kept fucking around on his own and pretty much excluded everyone else until I lost my rag a little and told him off. Felt like a right cunt but it cleared the awkward silence in the group & it got us all talking. 

Oh yeah, I got there relatively late (even though I arrived early) as I was meeting someone else who had won and I missed out on food. I was freakin' pissed off about that. So make sure you get there and get a good seat and fill y'fuckin' face!

Most important thing is to have fun and win a good prize. I won a Mars GTX285 which I sold here on TPU as I needed the money to go towards my flat.









See you guys can find me.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 30, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Basically be yourself, don't let any arrogance get you down. Don't be shy, these guys are nerds after all so actually being outside might explain them being shy/arrogant. However, you'll be there with different folk than me. In regards to the OC'ing part, it'll be a group effort so make sure the people you're with all get a say. I had this one lad who kept fucking around on his own and pretty much excluded everyone else until I lost my rag a little and told him off. Felt like a right cunt but it cleared the awkward silence in the group & it got us all talking.
> 
> Oh yeah, I got there relatively late (even though I arrived early) as I was meeting someone else who had won and I missed out on food. I was freakin' pissed off about that. So make sure you get there and get a good seat and fill y'fuckin' face!
> 
> ...



Wow what a bunch of geeky looking guys, go get some sun, fresh air and pussy lmao 

And IC, bottom left corner, will fix computers forbrains tee  what do I win?


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 30, 2011)

Bloody Hell!
the pics tangent several pages back makes us all look like we would be out of place there!
Jammy fecks though,getting free stuff just for overclocking
Isnt IC holding the matrix 285 and thumbs up?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Cheap ripjawsX's?



Those have been posted a few times, its actually the set i have. Very nice price at £59.
My new keyboard arrived its really nice to type on! Effortless and comfortable. I will get some pictures up soon.
I was going to cut the grass today but bugger it! It rained i cant cut wet grass. Might as well just spend some time mashing my new board.

I like the RTR function; the RTR function makes key presses rapid, so if you need to spam a key in an MMO or something it makes it faster.

The windows key can be made into a CRTL key by pressing the Zowie function key and the windows key.

Its got some Fn media key functions so its instantly better than the Filco Majestouch.

PS/2 has full nkey roll over which is when you press keys simultaneously so you can press as many keys as you like and it registers them all. USB has like 6 key roll over.

Erm... has MX Brown keys which have a tactile bump at the actuation point where the key press registers, very good for touch typist.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 30, 2011)

is that a mechanical keyboard?
Over on OCN they had some deal with Ducky so were offering mech' keyboards at lesser prices,i've no idea on how they stand amongst others though as i am no afficionado.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah, its a Zowie Celeritas with Cherry MX Browns, mechanical keyboard of course.
The OCN branded Ducky is sometimes on sale now and again when they have new stock. Its sold at tankguys.com

Has a choice of keys Brown, Blues or Blacks, only available in ANSI layout which i cant get used to so i had to go for a board with a UK ISO layout. Lol i like how this keyboard has a € symbol that you can get by pressing the 4 and Alt Gr key. The Alt Gr key does some other keys too but a lot of them you just have to know as they don't have symbols on the caps.

EDIT: Im going to the shops then i will post some pics up let you see it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Basically be yourself, don't let any arrogance get you down. Don't be shy, these guys are nerds after all so actually being outside might explain them being shy/arrogant. However, you'll be there with different folk than me. In regards to the OC'ing part, it'll be a group effort so make sure the people you're with all get a say. I had this one lad who kept fucking around on his own and pretty much excluded everyone else until I lost my rag a little and told him off. Felt like a right cunt but it cleared the awkward silence in the group & it got us all talking.
> 
> Oh yeah, I got there relatively late (even though I arrived early) as I was meeting someone else who had won and I missed out on food. I was freakin' pissed off about that. So make sure you get there and get a good seat and fill y'fuckin' face!
> 
> ...



theres something wrong with that picture....


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 30, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> IC, bottom left corner, will fix computers for brains tee  what do I win?



We have a winnah!

The pleasure of knowing my face. I actually look older now I've managed to grow a beard. You wouldn't think I'm 26 now.


----------



## KieX (Jun 30, 2011)

Some pics from the Cíes Islands  (bought a waterproof olympus camera, but under water you can't see screen, or even tell if it's on or off )


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 30, 2011)

i didnt even know those islands existed! the hook/harbour looks awesome.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2011)

KieX said:


> Some pics from the Cíes Islands  (bought a waterproof olympus camera, but under water you can't see screen, or even tell if it's on or off )
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110630/P6250062 (Small).jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110630/P6250067 (Small).jpg
> ...



I must go there for a fishing trip sometime.


----------



## gumpty (Jun 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I must go there for a fishing trip sometime.



Nah, small fry.

You want real fish, head down to NZ.

What a mate caught recently ...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2011)

gumpty said:


> Nah, small fry.
> 
> You want real fish, head down to NZ.
> 
> ...



Im sure if i tied KieX up, threw him out of the boat and trawled him a few yards behind the boat with a massive great hook , theres bound to be a few sharks around somewhere that would take the bait.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 30, 2011)

gumpty said:


> Nah, small fry.
> 
> You want real fish, head down to NZ.
> 
> ...



Not trollin. Just wanted to say thats a nice F$#King catch.


----------



## mullered07 (Jun 30, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not trollin. Just wanted to say thats a nice F$#King catch.



Nah, i see you have already had your fill today


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2011)

I was bored, So...


----------



## mullered07 (Jun 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I was bored, So...
> 
> http://static.images.memegenerator.net/Instances400/8/8330/8530920.jpg



You trying to get me fired? just laughed when I saw that and did the little voice in my head at same time "Herro" haha nice


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 30, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Awwwww dont worry, you are the best spock!!! someones suffering from spock insecurities I see  your spock is most definately bigger than my spock, envy over
> 
> Edit: I didn't know I couldn't be the same as someone else, your defo more of a spock than me



;D it's no worries, besides i've known all along that my spock is bigger than your little speck of a spock!


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 30, 2011)

anyway i'm scotty now so i care not!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2011)

Can someone explain this to me please..?

Corsair Vengeance DDR3 CL9

Corsair Vengeance DDR3 CL8


Now take a look at the prices and tell me that that doesnt make sense

why the fuck are they charging more for CL9's??? I know their only charging around £2-3 more but its still more then the CL8's which might perform a little better in benchmarks.


----------



## mullered07 (Jun 30, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> anyway i'm scotty now so i care not!



Seems so........... 

Dunno bout the corsairs freedom, perhaps they have more C8? could be the imc's could just be one of those things lol


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 30, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lying_down_game - planking - it's so much fun!!!


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 30, 2011)

i've seen that before... not sure why though
edit: cheesy how is that game fun? lol


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 30, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> i've seen that before... not sure why though
> edit: cheesy how is that game fun? lol



don't really know, i'd only do it with friends otherwise it would get boring

cargo containers are quite good targets







EDIT: Depending on the height you may need some minor parkour to get up there


----------



## Millennium (Jun 30, 2011)

Well the overclocking competition was a big success. Asus and Bittech did a bang up job. The venue was great too (Gamerbase in HMV Trocadero) 

People seemed generally nice and my team were great, knew what they were doing (there were three of us) and in the end to be honest my input was pretty minimal. Don't mind that though. We came 3rd out of 6 teams overall (there was CPU then CPU+GPU overclocking). Here is my swag from the day - well pleased!






It was really impressive to see those sandy bridge processors overclock. We had one of the best and got it up to around 5.2ghz semi-stable. The vcore we used was pretty massive to be honest but temps peaked at 72 degrees so not too bad. 

Lots of fun. Lunch was just awesome too, whole bunch of tasty large pizza hut pizzas  om nom nom 

Would do it again! They said they will try and do it twice a year so keep your eyes open  Asus presentation was pretty impressive too. Loved it!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 30, 2011)

Excellent! Glad you enjoyed it and bagged yourself a decent bit of gear!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 30, 2011)

testing mem at 8-8-7-21 now, ram run a bit hot to the touch at freedoms suggeested volts so I played around a bit and managed to park a 120 mm fan 1/2cm away from it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> testing mem at 8-8-7-21 now, ram run a bit hot to the touch at freedoms suggeested volts so I played around a bit and managed to park a 120 mm fan 1/2cm away from it



1.65v?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 1.65v?



Yeah, they felt warm at that volts , and since I have no idea on temp I put A fan there, now they are ice cold

Now running at 8 8 7 20


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2011)

I remember someone selling a 'crab' in the trade section a while back.

by 'crab' i mean a ram cooler that clips in about your ram with 2 small 25-40mm fans to keep your ram.

I think Scam was selling one for £5 but i cant remember.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 30, 2011)

Planking is when you just lay down somewhere like a "plank", hence the term. Its supposed to be the more original the place you do it the more hilarious it is, don't know if its just me being an aspie but i think its one of those lame sociopathic things for sycophant idiots to do.

Millennium, that is some very nice swag! Sounds like you ended up enjoying the competition.

Spectrum im loving the Scotty avvy! We got a nice thing going there with the Star Trek avatars. Another time we should sync up with some other theme


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I remember someone selling a 'crab' in the trade section a while back.
> 
> by 'crab' i mean a ram cooler that clips in about your ram with 2 small 25-40mm fans to keep your ram.
> 
> I think Scam was selling one for £5 but i cant remember.



I'm pretty sure corsair did those for high end kits? Doesn't matter i know what your talking about, i always assumed people tried them and just figured they never needed them because I've seen quite a few for sale.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2011)

I think the problem was the ramsinks being to high for the crab to fit ontop and clip in. Its not just corsair who make them anyway. Ive seen a few chinese ones that are made out of clear plastic with LEDs to funk up the inside of your case


----------



## Millennium (Jun 30, 2011)

So tempted to pick up a sandy bridge processor now. Does anyone know if ivy bridge is going to work with a p67 1155 mobo? And when it's coming out? Should I wait hmm.

Also I can get a 2500k for £150 ish and a 2600k for £200 ish. Considering I am going to get an ivy bridge anyway (assuming it will work) maybe I should save my pennies now? hmm

decisions decisions.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2011)

Millennium said:


> So tempted to pick up a sandy bridge processor now. Does anyone know if ivy bridge is going to work with a p67 1155 mobo? And when it's coming out? Should I wait hmm.
> 
> Also I can get a 2500k for £150 ish and a 2600k for £200 ish. Considering I am going to get an ivy bridge anyway (assuming it will work) maybe I should save my pennies now? hmm
> 
> decisions decisions.



Yes it is


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I remember someone selling a 'crab' in the trade section a while back.
> 
> by 'crab' i mean a ram cooler that clips in about your ram with 2 small 25-40mm fans to keep your ram.
> 
> I think Scam was selling one for £5 but i cant remember.



Yea I sold it the other week. I get them in all the time and decide to sell them because they slip off of my RAM (damn Raven 2). Had 3 of them over the last few months, all sold. I had more but I gave one to my Dad and one to my little brother.

One of them was so loose on my RAM that it wouldn't even take a pikey job. I ended up using some of the twisty cable ties to hold it in place next to my GPU, cooling the memory chips 

Anyway, evening all


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2011)

I vote that we switch our star trek avi theme to Star wars.


----------



## Millennium (Jun 30, 2011)

Give it some time I'm just getting used to Q!

Quite tempted to get Tasha Yar for some eye candy. Maybe we can do Voyager thus excusing some 7 of 9 pron


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 30, 2011)

Only If i get to be ob1


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 30, 2011)

Dont change up the avatars just yet keep! Keep them a bit longer, im liking the idea of sync'd up avatars.

Ivy Bridge is out next year, i was really surprised i mean Sandy Bridge was only out just at the start of the year! Supposed to be a bit more powerful too and a die shrink with new type of transistors.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 30, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Dont change up the avatars just yet keep! Keep them a bit longer, im liking the idea of sync'd up avatars.
> 
> Ivy Bridge is out next year, i was really surprised i mean Sandy Bridge was only out just at the start of the year! Supposed to be a bit more powerful too and a die shrink with new type of transistors.



do any of you know how much affect the CPU-NB Link has?, i've reached a point where reducing timings is having minimal effect at benchmarks and i think its because mines currently set to 2200 where i've heard people recomend it should be twice your ram speed


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 30, 2011)

The cpu-nb link is the memory controller on the die. Its supposed to be just bellow double the speed of the ram. It helps a lot apparently.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 30, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Of course you do. You wanna be like the American Clubhouse.



you guys are doing that as well, in that case i suggest us UK members Stay with star trek (or switch to team america characters - i heard the Americans hate that movie)


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you guys are doing that as well, in that case i suggest us UK members Stay with star trek (or switch to team america characters - i heard the Americans hate that movie)



Will you lot stop it with the bait? I cant believe it was suggested to use Star Wars avatars. I already said in another post that some of them had been trolling our sync'd up avatars, the star wars avatars are a troll on our star trek avatars. Obvious troll is obvious.

Just ignore and when someone really does an obvious troll post, use the report button to get it deleted.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 30, 2011)

Lets go for a British institution that most of our friends across the pond will neither understand or probably appreciate, there is about 15 well known characters, as I'm an old git I will go with Uncle Arthur


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 30, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Lets go for a British institution that most of our friends across the pond will neither understand or probably appreciate, so my vote is Only Fools and Horses as there is about 15 well known characters, as I'm an old git I will go with Uncle Arthur



or Grandad lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 30, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> or Grandad lol



Yeah looked at that one but he is even uglier lol


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 30, 2011)

lovely jubbly

EDIT: Only Fools will be a bit of a stretch, i only know a few characters.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 30, 2011)

I like the idea Tatty. So we got a few choices for the next ones really - 

Red Dwarf (have the yanks heard of it?)
Only Fools and Horses

Anyone else got ideas?


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 30, 2011)

increasing the cpu-nb decreases the latencies of the onboard L1/L2/L3 caches and of course the RAM aswell as the increasing the bandwidth,allowing higher throughput,get what you can out of the cpu-nb it can make your computer seem sooo much faster,loading times decrease and even just opening windows and stuff,seems like a new computer...

Only Fools! baggsy trigger


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 30, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Only_Fools_and_Horses_characters
LETS DO THIS!


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 30, 2011)

my old man said:look after your broom


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 30, 2011)

I think its a great idea......I watched a lot of BBC growing up


----------



## erocker (Jun 30, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Red Dwarf (have the yanks heard of it?)



I have all of it on DVD. One of my favourite shows.

*I spelled favourite that way just for you guys.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 30, 2011)

Didnt the americans get a different red dwarf though?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Didnt the americans get a different red dwarf though?



What, like Shameless?? *snigger*


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 30, 2011)

summer steam sale guys, some looks good others are the usual.


----------



## erocker (Jun 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Didnt the americans get a different red dwarf though?



Don't know. I have the UK version and it's the only version I know of.


----------



## Broom2455 (Jun 30, 2011)

Just for all of you  

<<
<<< LOL


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 30, 2011)

erocker said:


> Don't know. I have the UK version and it's the only version I know of.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1uTqA9jWWE
Makes me feel sick that they even attempted a US remake.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2011)

MANWELLLL!!!!! *Smack*


----------



## Broom2455 (Jun 30, 2011)

For anyone looking for an only fools and horses avatar: http://www.sitcom.co.uk/fools_horses/characters.shtml


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 30, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I think its a great idea......I watched a lot of BBC growing up
> 
> http://www.passitonmedia.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/john-inman-mr-humphries-are-you-being-served.jpg







[yt]i-Fig_LoBy4[/yt]

70s Blacksploitation movies.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 30, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110630/13c7595d36b44b63.jpg.jpg
> [yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-Fig_LoBy4[/yt]



that's a good one.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 30, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> that's a good one.



I fixed the link. Thinking of changing my avatar to Mr Bean...



TheMailMan78 said:


> Mr. Bean sucks. Hes not even remotely funny.



... j/k lol

Blackadder is one of my favourites.


----------



## erocker (Jun 30, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1uTqA9jWWE
> Makes me feel sick that they even attempted a US remake.



Eh, don't worry I don't think anyone actually watched it. They learned their lesson. I have to say though, I thought the US version of Life On Mars was pretty good. They didn't veer off too much from the Uk version as far as the story goes, used good character actors and all that.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 30, 2011)

Was it as politically incorrect though?


----------



## erocker (Jun 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Was it as politically incorrect though?



Oh yeah! It was set in the 70's!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 30, 2011)

Seen ashes to ashes?


----------



## erocker (Jun 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Seen ashes to ashes?



Funny you mention it, I'm at 89% on my download.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 30, 2011)

I watched It on BBC 1/hd, I take it you dont get that in the us


----------



## KieX (Jun 30, 2011)

Anybody remember last of summer wine? Compo was a legend!


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 30, 2011)

haha nora batty's saggy tights,the best birth control evaahh


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 30, 2011)

So i went to watch the new Transformers film,all i can say is the story/plot wise is exactly identical to the previous 2 which i know some people say its okay for a bit of repetitive story plot,and there isn't anything else they could do since their not exactly following the original Transformers. Like how Resident evil live films didn't lol. Although it was an okay film but i find the story dull just because it sounds similar to previous 2,only thing i liked which is also same comment i talked about in previous 2 films is the actions. This my opinion though and i love the original Transformers show,lot of people liked the film that i know but to be it didn't really shock me to point id give it like a 8 or 9/10 film,if i was to rate it i would give it a 6/10 just because the action was impressive and great to watch but story which i find a bit of disappointment for me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> So i went to watch the new Transformers film,all i can say is the story/plot wise is exactly identical to the previous 2 which i know some people say its okay for a bit of repetitive story plot,and there isn't anything else they could do since their not exactly following the original Transformers. Like how Resident evil live films didn't lol. Although it was an okay film but i find the story dull just because it sounds similar to previous 2,only thing i liked which is also same comment i talked about in previous 2 films is the actions. This my opinion though and i love the original Transformers show,lot of people liked the film that i know but to be it didn't really shock me to point id give it like a 8 or 9/10 film,if i was to rate it i would give it a 6/10 just because the action was impressive and great to watch but story which i find a bit of disappointment for me.



good for me -- i havent even seen the 2 previous movies


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 30, 2011)

What do you mean same plot as the last 2? I remember no. 2 having a plot best described as 'Megan fox' or 'no plot at all'


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll give you an example.
1st one= the all great all spark has the power and history related to the Transformers
2nd=  A great device which was build to destroy sun to resurrect their kinds/provide energon source

They all link with power,power and power  and its always something to do with oh this has great power and the 2nd has even better power for a similar purpose. If that makes sense and 3rd has the same sort of guideline to the Transformers amazing "devices" for different purposes but still link with POWER. Oh did i mention they are all some 'powerful' device which has same purpose of either saving or destruction and they all start of with destruction occuring.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 30, 2011)

I think I won't watch it


----------



## Spectrum (Jul 1, 2011)

lol 
i've decided to steer clear of new films... they've all been shit. paul was a HUGE disappointment after hot fuzz and shaun of the dead


----------



## JousteR (Jul 1, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Rover 214 Si, my most favourite car I've ever owned. It's the smallest little hatchback I've found that can fit full length fishing rods in with loads of space left for a passenger in the back and all your fishing gear.
> http://medias.forum-auto.com/uploads/200308/ici_et_la50_1059927478_rover_214_8.jpg



What type of fishing man..? 
Carp or match fishing..?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 1, 2011)

JousteR said:


> What type of fishing man..?
> Carp or match fishing..?



Im mainly a carp fisherman, but I like to do a bit of sea fishing when i can make it down southend

----

Anyway, Prepare for Moar E-Peen......







Now all i have to do is make sure im still breathing on monday when it arrives


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 1, 2011)

JousteR said:


> What type of fishing man..?
> Carp or match fishing..?



TBH, I'm not really into fishing; I just go for the relaxation  I always used to take my mates and it was really noticable going from a little 4-door Clio to a 4-door Rover 214. The amount of stuff I could fit in such a little car amazed me, it was like a Tardis 

By the way, Welcome to the Clubhouse, are you new in here?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 1, 2011)

Anyone has experience with Ikea warranty policy? Basically one of the leg of the table was faulty, and the sofa's leg wouldn't screw in. EZ right? Problem is the idiots I will be living with threw away the bill. Wonders if they will still let me change even if I don't have anything to back my statement up.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 1, 2011)

They have to accept bank statements and credit card bills as proof of purchase by law if I remember correctly

@freedom : hope that RAM looks as nice I'm real life as the vengeance blue, they have a seriously nice looking heatsink


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> @freedom : hope that RAM looks as nice I'm real life as the vengeance blue, they have a seriously nice looking heatsink



Ive already got a 4Gb set of them. Personally i prefer them in the black


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> They have to accept bank statements and credit card bills as proof of purchase by law if I remember correctly



Ok thanks. Will give it a try later.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 1, 2011)

Morning Guys!
for the last week i have no end of grief setting up my boys computer again 

Today i think i got it sussed,for no reason at all other than being fed up with this pos computer i decided to uninstall microsoft security essentials and replace it with nod32,now the a/v wasnt flagging itself by using lots of cpu time or even lots of memory,but uninstalling it solved the 100% cpu usage 24/7 issue! 
So thanks for all that had a stab at sorting it,i appreciate it.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 1, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I'll give you an example.
> 1st one= the all great all spark has the power and history related to the Transformers
> 2nd=  A great device which was build to destroy sun to resurrect their kinds/provide energon source
> 
> They all link with power,power and power  and its always something to do with oh this has great power and the 2nd has even better power for a similar purpose. If that makes sense and 3rd has the same sort of guideline to the Transformers amazing "devices" for different purposes but still link with POWER. Oh did i mention they are all some 'powerful' device which has same purpose of either saving or destruction and they all start of with destruction occuring.



Just a word of warning the story has bugger all to do with the actual tv programs. The G1 plot was all about energon cubes, a moral story for our times that we are using up all the fossil fuels like the transformers used up all their energon on cybertron fighting wars. So they crashed on earth and awoke in modern times and used earth to get energon. There is no all spark in the program there is the matrix of leadership which is given to the leader of the autobots. The all spark in beast machines was the transformers type of "heaven and hell" where all their life sparks go to after they die, it wasn't in any other program ever.

It all flashy CGI with little fan fare, maybe people who know nothing about Transformers will like it but for anyone whos even seen any thing of the original they will think this is nothing like it. The programs always had a moral story and it was more than just action, ultimately it was there to focus on a different character each episode to be able to sell the toy version of it, like show off its abilities and give him a little story of his own in the transformers universe. It was one massive commercial lol.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 1, 2011)

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/120mm-fan-roundup-2.html#sect2
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/120mm-fan-roundup-1.html

The Apache big brother the Akasa Viper (AK-FN059) got panned in this review. I was looking to get myself an Akasa Apache but i read another review which i cant find that panned it, all i can find is one review that praises it. I find these fans hard to believe that they reach their rated specs.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 1, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> There is no all spark in the program there is the matrix of leadership which is given to the leader of the autobots. The all spark in beast machines was the transformers type of "heaven and hell" where all their life sparks go to after they die, it wasn't in any other program ever.



Actually, the episode "Lost and Found" referred to the AllSpark as a material object; and IIRC it was actually shown in the cartoon.


> Optimus: We'll have to repair our ship and move the AllSpark off this planet."



The Wikipedia page saying that "the AllSpark as an object didn't appear until the film" is a load of boll*cks written by some spotty faced snotty nosed teenage w*nker who doesn't know what he's on about. IMO.

*waits for a TF pro to come in here and tell me different*


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 1, 2011)

Just about to submit my application to Guiness World Records 

World's longest back hair: mine's 9.3cm.

Wanted to go for world's longest nipple hair, but there's already a record for that; 15.16cm. Also wanted to do the world's longest eyelash (mine are mega-long), but the record's 6.99cm for that!!

Just a bit of random info for ya 

Done. If they accept it, I gotta go to London just to have it measured  I got a ruler and a camera, what's wrong with that?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 1, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Morning Guys!
> for the last week i have no end of grief setting up my boys computer again
> 
> Today i think i got it sussed,for no reason at all other than being fed up with this pos computer i decided to uninstall microsoft security essentials and replace it with nod32,now the a/v wasnt flagging itself by using lots of cpu time or even lots of memory,but uninstalling it solved the 100% cpu usage 24/7 issue!
> So thanks for all that had a stab at sorting it,i appreciate it.



Tatty please don't delete this one......

If MSE was causing that you have other issues man. Seriously I would check to see if you have an Obfuscator in your system somewhere.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=148036

See the thing is an Obfuscator isn't a virus. Its a tool for viruses. What it does it scrambles your malware protection definitions into thinking a virus is safe. If MSE was running at 100% CPU time then you definitely have an issue somewhere.

Here is what I ended up doing to be safe thanks to Viper95...

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic405310.html

The problem with an Obfuscator is no matter what you install after the fact it will fool it. Thats why you need to run a few that are self contained and not installed.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 1, 2011)

That's some crackin' advice.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 1, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Just a word of warning the story has bugger all to do with the actual tv programs. The G1 plot was all about energon cubes, a moral story for our times that we are using up all the fossil fuels like the transformers used up all their energon on cybertron fighting wars. So they crashed on earth and awoke in modern times and used earth to get energon. There is no all spark in the program there is the matrix of leadership which is given to the leader of the autobots. The all spark in beast machines was the transformers type of "heaven and hell" where all their life sparks go to after they die, it wasn't in any other program ever.
> 
> It all flashy CGI with little fan fare, maybe people who know nothing about Transformers will like it but for anyone whos even seen any thing of the original they will think this is nothing like it. The programs always had a moral story and it was more than just action, ultimately it was there to focus on a different character each episode to be able to sell the toy version of it, like show off its abilities and give him a little story of his own in the transformers universe. It was one massive commercial lol.



Yeah i know the live-film has no relation to G1, but what annoyed me is like with Resident evil films,they use those elements which makes the franchise excellent and then ruin the name by some boring/similar stories to each film and then change it to appeal to movie fans,to make money. Also the CGI is excellent i have to admit but the plot of these films are so cheesy and weak.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 1, 2011)

no it was the same with a fresh install MM,i reckon its the mobo,but its working fine with sp3 and nod32 now...
it was the same before mse was installed,so that argument falls flat.there is a very serious rootkit floating around atm that can withstand changing HD's etc,i dont know how or why but yes check this out:http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-13973805


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 1, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> no it was the same with a fresh install MM,i reckon its the mobo,but its working fine with sp3 and nod32 now...
> it was the same before mse was installed,so that argument falls flat.there is a very serious rootkit floating around atm that can withstand changing HD's etc,i dont know how or why but yes check this out:http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-13973805



SP3? You are still running XP?


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 1, 2011)

this is my boys homework computer,but yes he is on xp,i've had nuff problems with it since he decided to "make it quiet" by covering all the vents in a pile of towels


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 1, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> this is my boys homework computer,but yes he is on xp,i've had nuff problems with it since he decided to "make it quiet" by covering all the vents in a pile of towels



Dude XP is full of holes compared to 7. I suggest you upgrade.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 1, 2011)

TMM actually useful in the clubhouse  This is something new.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 1, 2011)

I did think about gettin him win7,infact it runs alright with my HD in his computer,a cursory check to see if it would even run...
He only uses it for youtube,terraria and homework so it doesnt really matter what OS he has,as long as it runs alright..which it does now.As long as he doesnt cover it with towels again he can have my old computer next week or whenever it is my parts arrive.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 1, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Actually, the episode "Lost and Found" referred to the AllSpark as a material object; and IIRC it was actually shown in the cartoon.
> 
> 
> The Wikipedia page saying that "the AllSpark as an object didn't appear until the film" is a load of boll*cks written by some spotty faced snotty nosed teenage w*nker who doesn't know what he's on about. IMO.
> ...



Well it wasn't in the original G1 series but was in the plot for the latest animated series which is finished which was loosely based on the new films, well sort of based on them. There is the "sparks" which are the think of it as soul of a transformer. They are discussed in many series, the allspark as an object like the matrix of leadership is not.

MightyMission i dunno if i would install windows 7 depends on what hardware that old pc uses, did you say you tried it on that pc?

Mailman could have just PM'd that information.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 1, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Well it wasn't in the original G1 series but was in the plot for the latest animated series which is finished which was loosely based on the new films, well sort of based on them. There is the "sparks" which are the think of it as soul of a transformer. They are discussed in many series, the allspark as an object like the matrix of leadership is not.
> 
> MightyMission i dunno if i would install windows 7 depends on what hardware that old pc uses, did you say you tried it on that pc?
> 
> Mailman could have just PM'd that information.



Well excuse me for trying to be helpful to EVERYONE. U Mad?


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 1, 2011)

Kieran:I dont know if it would install from scratch but throwing my HD in his computer worked fine...
Obviously it had slower load times than an OCced quad with 4 times the ram but it worked better than xp!
Although it was using over half the available ram on idle...
I didnt bother trying to load any of the games that were on my hd but then he doesnt need pc games, i am trying to limit his geekism so he has only got a wii,ps2 and a ds,i need to encourage him to be out and about instead of in his room,teenage years are coming (too bloody soon)so i dont want to set him on the wrong path!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 1, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Kearan:I dont know if it would install from scratch but throwing my HD in his computer worked fine...
> Obviously it had slower load times than an OCced quad with 4 times the ram but it worked better than xp!
> Although it was using over half the available ram on idle...
> I didnt bother trying to load any of the games that were on my hd but then he doesnt need pc games, i am trying to limit his geekism so he has only got a wii,ps2 and a ds,i need to encourage him to be out and about instead of in his room,teenage years are coming (too bloody soon)so i dont want to set him on the wrong path!



I am doing the same with my three lil ones. I don't mind cleaning bumped knees. Beats having to deal with medical bills from obese kids.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 1, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> I didnt bother trying to load any of the games that were on my hd but then he doesnt need pc games, i am trying to limit his geekism so he has only got a wii,ps2 and a ds,i need to encourage him to be out and about instead of in his room,teenage years are coming (too bloody soon)so i dont want to set him on the wrong path!



I swear down; taking my son shooting, dirtbiking (midi dirt-bike) and getting him to pay the bills and money into his trust fund etc. got him a bit more mature. Alright, he's only 4  but I got a theory - the more adult stuff you get them to do, the quicker they grow up. Adult tings FTW  

Or you could just take him to an OC'ing event with IC or Millenium and seal his geek-ness forever


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 1, 2011)

The eldest boy is my biggest concern as the younger ones (3 and 10 months) have each other to compete with and wear each other out!
Their all bloody daredevils 
The obese thing really worries me,as american tv is prevalent in uk now it becomes the norm to see fat kids,which of course makes it seem normal,right even...
Same as televising gay stuff,i dont want to encourage watching on tv what i personally see as wrong...

Lol scam,gonna make them learn how to wind and grind girls@6 ay 
there is alot of sense in making them understand the runnings asap though,or they get buried under it all when they first get to hold a bit of money..

You jinxed my destroyer your facker!
i got a stick of ddr2 to put in it today and it wont bloody post


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 1, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> The eldest boy is my biggest concern as the younger ones (3 and 10 months) have each other to compete with and wear each other out!
> Their all bloody daredevils
> The obese thing really worries me,as american tv is prevalent in uk now it becomes the norm to see fat kids,which of course makes it seem normal,right even...
> Same as televising gay stuff,i dont want to encourage watching on tv what i personally see as wrong...
> ...



Gwaaa it's the towels attacking again!! Take it you've reset CMOS already?


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 1, 2011)

haha
yea done all the normal stuff,i swear computers and me are like homeless dude and soap atm...
its not a biggy,i was just bored and wanted some DiRT3 action.
need an am3 mobo asap!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 1, 2011)

booked some tickets to see iron maiden at the o2 (opened by dragonforce) http://www.ticketmaster.co.uk/event/1200456C96DC6CAD?artistid=735341&majorcatid=10001&minorcatid=200 - anyone know how loud this is going to be?

and is it easier to get to the o2 by bus or by underground?


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 1, 2011)

Which O2 venue? brixton,islington or bush?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 1, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Which O2 venue? brixton,islington or bush?



	The O2
Peninsula Square, Greenwich
London SE10 0DX

i've been told theres a tube station near it, and i hate buses...


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 1, 2011)

tube is good, i think it takes the jubilee line straight there


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 1, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> tube is good, i think it takes the jubilee line straight there



so, do i go to victoria or st pancreas?

Also, what are these concerts like never having been to one before, i'm on the back row of the inner tier of seats


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> so, do i go to victoria or st pancreas?
> 
> Also, what are these concerts like never having been to one before, i'm on the back row of the inner tier of seats



Either way you will need to change. Victoria District/Circle change at Westminster, St. P Northern to London Bridge


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 1, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Either way you will need to change. Victoria District/Circle change at Westminster, St. P Northern to London Bridge



is either route faster?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> so, do i go to victoria or st pancreas?
> 
> Also, what are these concerts like never having been to one before, i'm on the back row of the inner tier of seats



St pancreas (Victoria line (Light blue)) to Green park, then change to the Jubilee line and head to North Greenwich (O2)

OR

St pancreas (Northern Line (Black one)) to London bridge, then change to the Jubilee line and head to North Greenwich (O2)


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> is either route faster?



Wonder if going to Lewisham and then to O2 is faster or not. I would just use the cheaper one of the two, it should be largely the same (probably a few minutes to Victoria).


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 1, 2011)

> St pancreas (Northern Line (Black one)) to London bridge, then change to the Jubilee line and head to North Greenwich (O2)



This is shorter in distance and in number of stops/changes .: easier and fairly fast for you


----------



## claylomax (Jul 1, 2011)

Murray lost; judging by the media and press in the last two days I thought he was gonna win


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 1, 2011)

Nadal was really amazing today, Murray wasn't bad, just not fast enough in the late game


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 1, 2011)

claylomax said:


> Murray lost; judging by the media and press in the last two days I thought he was gonna win



So is he back to being Scottish again?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 1, 2011)

and how good are the side view seats?, because they were the only ones i could get although they are quite close to the stage


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> and how good are the side view seats?, because they were the only ones i could get although they are quite close to the stage



I read the higher up you are the shitter the view although that might be for anywhere in the O2.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 1, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I read the higher up you are the shitter the view although that might be for anywhere in the O2.



im halfway up (last row of lower tier), its not the view i'm worried about, its getting there and finding out the musics too quite cause i'm too far away


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 1, 2011)

You don't have to worry about it being too quiet 
I haven't been to greenwich O2 but i can tell you about there 50 foot stacks that will ruffle your hairs and may cause breathing in issues at times haha
Concerts are great,i recommend going to as many as you can


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 1, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about the volume but the sound quality, hit and miss sums it up.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 1, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Concerts are great,i recommend going to as many as you can



if i enjoy this one i might book for this one http://www.ticketmaster.co.uk/event/1F0046D8CD327BB8?artistid=853603&majorcatid=10001&minorcatid=60, only £20 for rise against , thats the price of 2 CD's


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 1, 2011)

SQ is down to the sound engineer that night and of course the bands specifics in how the want to sound/be felt...
I dont know about rise against cheesy..what kind of music are they involved in?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 1, 2011)

^http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnbvOi4SpSk


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 1, 2011)

i'l bookmark it and play it when the youngest is awake.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 1, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i'l bookmark it and play it when the youngest is awake.



headphones ftw


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 1, 2011)

Rise Against, not my cup of tea tbh. Im not going to bash them though as they have their fans.

Id rather listen to this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbOCF9zYgHc&feature=related
or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RtbPtD55ko&feature=fvst


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't own any!
Oddly enough i don't like the "closed in" feel so its speakers or nowt


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 1, 2011)

Ugh Dragon force are scum. how could gods like iron maiden allow scum of the lowest kind to open for them?? 

my hair might be as long as Herman Li, but that dont mean i like dragon force any more then i like hookers with rotting teeth, bad breath and gum disease.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 1, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Rise Against, not my cup of tea tbh. Im not going to bash them though as they have their fans.
> 
> Id rather listen to this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbOCF9zYgHc&feature=related
> or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RtbPtD55ko&feature=fvst



both good choices



> Ugh Dragon force are scum. how could gods like iron maiden allow scum of the lowest kind to open for them??



dragon force are my favourite band, why don't you like them?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> both good choices
> 
> 
> 
> dragon force are my favourite band, why don't you like them?



because i listen to better music!!!  Iron Maiden are LEAGUES ahead of dragon force.

though ive experienced worser pair ups in the past. -- I went to an Opeth gig where Paradise Lost opened for them. the venue was literally empty when Paradise lost were on stage. Only when Opeth took the stage did the place really start to fill out. otherwise people were just outside drinking.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> because i listen to better music!!!  Iron Maiden are LEAGUES ahead of dragon force.



My all time favourite song is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIyqdvCcnWk&feature=player_detailpage#t=72s


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 1, 2011)

Im not gonna click on the link cuz i cant stand Dragon Force.


Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im not gonna click on the link cuz i cant stand Dragon Force.



relax, this songs from after 2008 so its good 

EDIT: I got this today and its really good if you guys want any suggestions, then again i don't know much about anime http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guyver:_The_Bioboosted_Armor


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ugh Dragon force are scum. how could gods like iron maiden allow scum of the lowest kind to open for them??
> 
> my hair might be as long as Herman Li, but that dont mean i like dragon force any more then i like hookers with rotting teeth, bad breath and gum disease.



Herman Li is just about speed, i prefer some feeling put into it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prZqaJ9GG4c&feature=related


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 1, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Herman Li is just about speed, i prefer some feeling put into it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prZqaJ9GG4c&feature=related



talking of slash... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ylaroxf_sRU


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> talking of slash... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ylaroxf_sRU



Thats Slashes album where he got different people to work on every song, i think Lemmy from Motorhead did one with him. Loads of the ex guns lineup worked with him on that self titled album.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> relax, this songs from after 2008 so its good
> 
> EDIT: I got this today and its really good if you guys want any suggestions, then again i don't know much about anime http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guyver:_The_Bioboosted_Armor



Still dont likey. the only powermetal bands i really like/listen to are japanese.

otherwise Im more Melo death/Prog metal and Visual Kei. minded.

D.F just make me yawn in boredom


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Still dont likey. the only powermetal bands i really like/listen to are japanese.
> 
> otherwise Im more Melo death/Prog metal and Visual Kei. minded.
> 
> D.F just make me yawn in boredom



not everybody likes everybody, i mean someone somewhere was strange enough to buy justin beiber tickets so


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> not everybody like everybody, i mean someone somewhere was strange enough to buy justin beiber tickets so



Yeah well here is the difference, some bands have their fans and some bands or singers are a fad.

Look at Spice Girls really shitty pop music that was popular at the time but any fan of them from that time would now probably cringe. Beiber comes into the fad category and that's where most of the money in the world is made, its not music that is timeless and has a core audience of fans like say Iron Maiden or something different like Steve Wonder.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 1, 2011)

The Chili Peppers are my favourite i hope they come back to Scotland or at least the UK because id love to see them on their new tour, im interested to see how this new album they have coming out turns out since John Frusciante left and Josh Klinghoffer is guitarist now.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 1, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Yeah well here is the difference, some bands have their fans and some bands or singers are a fad.
> 
> Look at Spice Girls really shitty pop music that was popular at the time but any fan of them from that time would now probably cringe. Beiber comes into the fad category and that's where most of the money in the world is made, its not music that is timeless and has a core audience of fans like say Iron Maiden or something different like Steve Wonder.



i've only just noticed how grammatically incorrect my statement was 

but yeah, those people will never produce songs as timeless as this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9u9-AdPAOy0

i wanted to see primal scream but i missed their uk tour dates


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> not everybody like everybody, i mean someone somewhere was strange enough to buy justin beiber tickets so



do you really need to edit my quotes just because i donts likes your band?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> do you really need to edit my quotes just because i donts likes your band?



what?

EDIT: My quote button seems to be messing around, i'll try to fix that

i'd imagine this is some sort of pebkac on my behalf


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Still dont likey. the only powermetal bands i really like/listen to are japanese.
> 
> otherwise Im more Melo death/Prog metal and Visual Kei. minded.
> 
> D.F just make me yawn in boredom



^ Original

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2329386&postcount=8554


^ Un original

ah well nvm its edited


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ^ Original
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/sh...postcount=8554
> 
> ...



yeah i already got that, for some reason that mixed in one of my posts from the last page into the quotes box

that was from this but i don't know how it got there 




cheesy999 said:


> relax, this songs from after 2008 so its good
> 
> EDIT: I got this today and its really good if you guys want any suggestions, then again i don't know much about anime http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guyver:_The_Bioboosted_Armor



i honestly don't know why it got into the quote as 'then again i don't know much about anime http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guyver:_The_Bioboosted_Armor'


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 2, 2011)

Whats happened to the sync'd up avatars?  give it a day see who else in this clubhouse changes to a Only Fools avatar. Someone could even go the Robin Reliant lol.
I quite liked the Star Trek ones but i changed since Tatty thought it would be a good idea.

EDIT: We where called "poofters" in that hangout those yank riff raff call a clubhouse :shadedshu


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 2, 2011)

Ignore them , they were just angry we got star trek first and Its better then star wars


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 2, 2011)

I think we should go for a collective change and adopt an american theme again.... seems to upset them more lol..... how about Thunderbirds?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 2, 2011)

fucking landlord didn't pay council tax. Bailiffs coming round at 12 going to get the BB gun loaded if they try and mess me about


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 2, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I think we should go for a collective change and adopt an american theme again.... seems to upset them more lol..... how about Thunderbirds?



thunderbirds were made in Britain, team america is more appropriate, or south park, 2 1/2 men is a personal favourite of the mailman


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 2, 2011)

dont let them in bo$$,they cant do shit if you open the door for them.
there is only a few characters in 2 1/2 men though,we would look like the 3 stooges lol
barney from "how i met your mother" rocks,but again theres not many core characters in that either


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 2, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> dont let them in bo$$,they cant do shit if you open the door for them.



sure mate I won't  going to record everything they say and if they get violent or hang around im going to call the police....


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 2, 2011)

i think calling the police might help them gain entry as they will have a warrant,
but just don't open the door.not even a nudge..
if they can get even a foothold then they are within there rights to push the rest of the way,
isnt one of the guys here in uk club a bailiff or something?
im sure they could pm you the ins and outs of your rights,failing that call citizens advice bureau.

good luck fella!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 2, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i think calling the police might help them gain entry as they will have a warrant,
> but just don't open the door.not even a nudge..
> if they can get even a foothold then they are within there rights to push the rest of the way,
> isnt one of the guys here in uk club a bailiff or something?
> ...



no, someone here (boss or freedom?) is one of those people who takes your car away from you if you don't pay the finance/parking fine


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 2, 2011)

i think thats scam who does that?
i could well be wrong,i usually am


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 2, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i could well be wrong,i usually am



join the club


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 2, 2011)

Im a student mate  no vehicle enforcement dude...
Luckily they haven't come yet, the thing is their letter has the name of the Landlord not ours....

I have read only the HMRC people have rights to break in, not these assholes


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 2, 2011)

i got a question of morality guys:
if you had a mobo that didnt post,but worked up til the last time you used it,would you consider buying then returning memory from somewhere like maplin,just to be sure your cpu isnt nackered?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 2, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> if you had a mobo that didnt post,but worked up til the last time you used it,would you consider buying then returning memory from somewhere like maplin,just to be sure your cpu isnt nackered?



if its maplin then yes, the idiots have caused me so many problems over the years, be warned if its maplins, they will do every single thing possible to prevent you from returning the product


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 2, 2011)

mm they have caused me a bit of grief with orders and general idiocy so i tend not to shop there unless its for something like caps/resistors and i dont have patience to wait on rs or whatever.

i was going to send the mrs in there to pick up a stick of ddr2 then return it saying she needed ddr3,i am pretty sure she would get away with it if i wiped the pads so they didnt show the scrapes you get inserting ram.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 2, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i got a question of morality guys:
> if you had a mobo that didnt post,but worked up til the last time you used it,would you consider buying then returning memory from somewhere like maplin,just to be sure your cpu isnt nackered?



return it, it works as far as your concerned, stuff just doesn't break sitting nicely boxed up


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 2, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i was going to send the mrs in there to pick up a stick of ddr2 then return it saying she needed ddr3,i am pretty sure she would get away with it if i wiped the pads so they didnt show the scrapes you get inserting ram.



just say its broken, if i was you i wouldn't do it to a normal shop but maplins deserve it, i'm surprised their still in business with their customer service


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> just say its broken, if i was you i wouldn't do it to a normal shop but maplins deserve it, i'm surprised their still in business with their customer service



I dont like Maplins prices either. The only one ive been in is the one up town.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 2, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I dont like Maplins prices either. The only one ive been in is the one up town.



Maplin = old tech/ shit prices/ crap service


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Maplin = old tech/ shit prices/ crap service





Spoiler












Hey we could just go random characters, i was thinking of going Dick Van Dyke from Diagnosis Murder! OR Big Foot from Harry and the Hendersons! Anyone know if Mailman still has a Chewie avvy?



Spoiler


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 2, 2011)

Yea, I'm the bailify person lol well, I'm just a "Collections Agent".
Bo$$, the best way out of it is to record the whole thing as you said, and to just lean out the window and tell them "I've paid my Council Tax but my Landlord hasn't". Then give them your landlord's name and address and any contact details you have for him. That will have covered your arse if you have any future problems with them. Trust me, if you give the bailif's that info, they're likely to just follow the cash and move on.

If the Police get a warrant, just hope that it's in your landlord's name. A warrant is invalid if the wrong person/tenants name is on the paper. In fact, nearly all Police warrants are invalid if there's just a spelling mistake in the name/address. Also, a warrant *has* to be signed to be valid. If there isn't a hand-written signature on the warrant, it's invalid.

Let us know how it goes man. And don't relax at 5 o'clock, bailifs will work evenings if they have to, as they're on commission.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 2, 2011)

How about monty python for the avatars?


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 2, 2011)

lmao
"brians not coming out,his bin a very naughty boy"
good call cheesy!
"nary but a chicken scratch"


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 2, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> mao
> "brians not coming out,his bin a very naughty boy"
> good call cheesy!
> "nary but a chicken scratch"



i will be a knight that says 'NI' and if you wish to survive you will bring we some shrubbery


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 2, 2011)

haha i cant be aloone in hearing the high pitched sound when i read :ni!
there's sooo many characters from the monty python movies to choose from too.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 2, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> lmao
> "brians not coming out,his bin a very naughty boy"
> good call cheesy!
> "nary but a chicken scratch"



"LOOK MY LIEGE CAMELOT" *dun dun dun dun "We are knights of the round table we dance whenever we're able... we dine well here in Camelot we eat ham and jam and spam a lot!!! I HAVE TO PUSH THE PRAM A LOT..." "On second thoughts, let's not go there. Tis' a silly place."

"The peoples front of Judea? FUCK OFF!"

"I want you to chop down a tree with a HERRING"

YES! Monty Python is the best idea so far, there arnt many epic American sitcoms or movies we could rip avatars from.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 2, 2011)

Hahaha... love it


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 2, 2011)

this one dont fit properly :/
nvm


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 2, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> this one dont fit properly :/



This time we all have to stick to the same avatar theme for at least more time than we did with the star trek one.

Check mine out.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 2, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> haha i cant be aloone in hearing the high pitched sound when i read :ni!
> there's sooo many characters from the monty python movies to choose from too.



that french guy that says ' i fart in your general direction'


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 2, 2011)

This would make a belter of an avatar for someone.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 2, 2011)

Quality


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 2, 2011)

Think result to show when you search black knight.
You fight bravely sir knight but the fight is mine.
tis but a scratch.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhRUe-gz690


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 2, 2011)

by far one of the most memorable scenes!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 2, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Someone in another thread said I reminded them of Dennis. I took it as a compliment.



i saw that thread


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 2, 2011)

Would you like to taste the holy hand grenade you peasant??


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 2, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Im a student mate  no vehicle enforcement dude...
> Luckily they haven't come yet, the thing is their letter has the name of the Landlord not ours....
> 
> I have read only the HMRC people have rights to break in, not these assholes



http://www.bankrupt.co.uk/Bailiffs-right-of-entry.htm


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 2, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Yea, I'm the bailify person lol well, I'm just a "Collections Agent".
> Bo$$, the best way out of it is to record the whole thing as you said, and to just lean out the window and tell them "I've paid my Council Tax but my Landlord hasn't". Then give them your landlord's name and address and any contact details you have for him. That will have covered your arse if you have any future problems with them. Trust me, if you give the bailif's that info, they're likely to just follow the cash and move on.
> 
> If the Police get a warrant, just hope that it's in your landlord's name. A warrant is invalid if the wrong person/tenants name is on the paper. In fact, nearly all Police warrants are invalid if there's just a spelling mistake in the name/address. Also, a warrant *has* to be signed to be valid. If there isn't a hand-written signature on the warrant, it's invalid.
> ...



Their Note was too the landlord, I will definitely watch out for them. There is no way to enter other than the front, and i don't think the council even know we live here as all our post is redirected to another address...

They are Chartered Bailifs if that actually means anything, there was no letter from the council or any sort of details left there, was a bit strange.... can they force entry if the one who owes money doesn't own anything in the premises? 

My mother got real worried and called the number left there and tried to explain to the fucker that the landlord doesn't live here, hopefully they caught the hint as she left his number with them....


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 2, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> They are Chartered Bailifs if that actually means anything, there was no letter from the council or any sort of details left there, was a bit strange.... can they force entry if the one who owes money doesn't own anything in the premises?



They can only force entry if they have a Police warrant AFAIK. Have a look at the link Tatty posted; there's some stuff there I didn't even know 
But what you're thinking is right - even if they do force entry/have a warrant, as long as you can prove the stuff there is yours and not your landlord's, then you should be ok. That's providing the landlord hasn't claimed that the debt is yours, and not his. 
If the bailifs' paperwork says that *you* owe the money, well, I'd start seeking legal advice.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 2, 2011)

no, that was clearly labeled as the landlord, we called them and they confirmed it...


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 2, 2011)

Well im 99% sure they cant enter the property without a warrant like Scam says and it has to be in your name. I am unsure if legally they can take your stuff since essentially its the landlords debt and technically they own the place.

If anything happens like they try to force entry immediately phone the police.

Some key caps on my new keyboard started to fade like the 'A' key since i use it a lot in gaming but i read up a top tip that using a cotton bud and some isopropyl can clean the cap. So i did that and everything is fine now. Apparently oils in fingers can dirty the characters. I haven't ate at the desk or had really greasy fingers while using the keyboard but apparently even relatively clean fingers can make key caps fade. Nice to know i can just use some isopropyl which i have a massive bottle of from cpu cleaning.

I use the plastic cover that came with it to keep out dust! Handy!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 2, 2011)

You should be ok then. Worst case scenarios:
They get a warrant to seize the landlord's property (any furnishings that belong to the landlord can be taken fom your home, and maybe even the whole property).
You get evicted.

Either way you won't really lose out (except for your deposit - you're unlikely to get that back if your landlord has money troubles), but you may be inconvenienced massively.

Worst case scenario's though.



MilkyWay said:


> Well im 99% sure they cant enter the property without a warrant like Scam says and it has to be in your name.



Ah, I should have been more clear with that - if the warrant is in landlord's name, and it's his property, then technically they will be allowed in. But the name's gotta be spelt right, with a signature on the warrant.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 2, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> You should be ok then. Worst case scenarios:
> They get a warrant to seize the landlord's property (any furnishings that belong to the landlord can be taken fom your home, and maybe even the whole property).
> You get evicted.
> 
> ...



Sorry yeah they can enter the property if a warrant is in the landlords name since essentially they are the home owner, i get it now. Anyway it doesn't matter they cant force entry without a warrant. I doubt they are legally allowed to take a tenants property if its a landlords debt, just their stuff i guess.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 2, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I doubt they are legally allowed to take a tenants property if its a landlords debt, just their stuff i guess.



That's right, they're not, and it's a rule that a lot of people abuse.
"Not my PC, it's my Mum's/Dad's/Brother's/<insert pet's name>" 

There's some reaaaaally deep stuff you can do to get out of it. When they show you a bit of paper with your name on it i.e. JOE BLOGGS; You can say "that's not me, my name is Joe Bloggs, not JOE BLOGGS/MR. BLOGGS". All caps or with a Mr. means it's your legal title, your PERSON, not actually you.

It's long winded and you'll end up in court but it can work. That's how people are getting away with not paying Council Tax and TV Licence - by abolishing their legal PERSON and being dealt with in the realms of Common/Natural Law instead of Civil/Commercial Law.

I know by now you are confused, so I'll link you to a man who can explain it:
John Harris - Freeman of England: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPN29z7VLMg
Series of videos WELL worth watching: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0IM7Hobd_k
Man getting out of paying Council Tax for the rest of his life (by-product of him going to court for non-payment of Council Tax and having the case dismissed under Common Law): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6Zc2_CEw4I


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 2, 2011)

Sneaky Muther F!
in the nicest possible way
scam for president!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 2, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Sneaky Muther F!
> in the nicest possible way
> scam for president!



President, who do you think we are? Scam for emperor, thats the British way

Can anyone recommend any anime to me?, i've watched deathnote and i'm working my way through guyver with considerable speed, and i liked both of those


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> President, who do you think we are? Scam for emperor, thats the British way



Like it, but tbh I'd even be happy with Queen scam


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 2, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Like it, but tbh I'd even be happy with Queen scam



To be fair scam would probably become king after a lady in a lake gave him a sword (monty python quote ftw)


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 2, 2011)

Freemen of the land state they are a separate human being from a legal entity as registered in a birth certificate. They do not consent to statuary law and only go by Common law.
I live in Scotland and we have our own legal system Scots Law, which was protected in the Act of Union. I think though Freemen here use the same principles of consent as the English do.
Civil law is where the Freemen disagree as they say law is consent by the governed, they do not consent.
They believe in free right of travel which means they do not need agree with legislative laws dealing with driving, so they try to drive as they call it "private" vehicles without a license or insurance.
They always ask police officers to swear oaths meaning they are peace upholders or something stupid like that.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Can anyone recommend any anime to me?, i've watched deathnote and i'm working my way through guyver with considerable speed, and i liked both of those



GTO
Macross
Ranma
Evangelion
Gundam

Is all i can think of on top of my head atm.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## JousteR (Jul 3, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> TBH, I'm not really into fishing; I just go for the relaxation  I always used to take my mates and it was really noticable going from a little 4-door Clio to a 4-door Rover 214. The amount of stuff I could fit in such a little car amazed me, it was like a Tardis
> 
> By the way, Welcome to the Clubhouse, are you new in here?



new in this thread yeah...


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome to the club mate


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 3, 2011)

Just bought the DLC for BC2, at the same time realised if you buy the battlefield + DLC Pack with everything included from steam you pay about 50p more then you do if you just buy the things separately


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 3, 2011)

im fdoing that now


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 3, 2011)

<my BC2 name



Bo$$ said:


> im fdoing that now



vietnam?, if so whats you name thing?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 3, 2011)

WTF i can't buy it!
I have a retail Bc2!!

it is: FoReWoRdZ


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 3, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> WTF i can't buy it!
> I have a retail Bc2!!



HAHAHAHAHA 

Steam versions £5 if you want it

and you can buy it anyway, it works as a redeem code feature where you type the code under -> multiplayer -> redeem code, see if your has the reedem code feature and if so try and buy it



> Digitally restored in full HD with super dynamic hypersonic audio.


http://www.play.com/DVD/Blu-ray/4-/...ilters=s{LPGEBRPLAYRECC}+c{57}+ae28{Blu-ray}+
Why don't all Blu-Rays have this Super Dynamic Hypersonic Audio i've only heard of just now!!!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 3, 2011)

Hypersonic means we cannot even hear it! 
sneeky bastards


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 3, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Hypersonic means we cannot even hear it!
> sneeky bastards



i thought that was ultrasonic 

to be fair it looks like a great Blu-Ray


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 3, 2011)

the amps and speakers wont drive those frequencies anyway,good marketing!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 3, 2011)

take a look at this http://www.helpfeedthetroll.com/4chan/operation-horses-ass-4chan/

EDIT:to all of you members who spend too much time in their house

pick up a laptop

walk out the door

browse TPU outside


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 3, 2011)

Damn my whole arm and leg stinging like a bitch from paintballing today.
But it was a brilliant day that has to end with working.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 3, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Damn my whole arm and leg stinging like a bitch from paintballing today.
> But it was a brilliant day that has to end with working.



i'm going paintballing soon, i can tell its going to be painfull


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh yeah its real painful if the balls bounces off your suit and your still in the game getting raped.
Got bruises on my arms,shoulders and legs,also being a moron i was i sprained my right ankle.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 3, 2011)

A landlord is not allowed to take deposit from a tenant unless they have subscribed to some deposit protecting insurance. I received my insurance yesterday, if my landlord goes bankrupt, I will still get my deposit back.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 3, 2011)

FLIPUUUUUUU!
Nadal lost!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 3, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Oh yeah its real painful if the balls bounces off your suit and your still in the game getting raped.
> Got bruises on my arms,shoulders and legs,also being a moron i was i sprained my right ankle.




i don't like pain, but i shall paintball anyway, i will just play really defensivly


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 3, 2011)

Advice if anyone does go paintballing bring your own packets of drink because they rip you off on site for drinks.
Key to paint balling is just having good team and just keep advancing forward and forward so their trapped in their zone.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 3, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Key to paint balling is just having good team



do fat people work well as shields?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 3, 2011)

If their keen paintballers even fat individuals they are actually decent for even attacking.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 3, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> If their keen paintballers even fat individuals they are actually decent for even attacking.



i meant can i stay behind them so they get hit whilst i fire around them


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> do fat people work well as shields?



nah barriers are better, stay low, and keep pushing forward. Best to have like 3 team mates with you so you can cover each other 
did your goggles fog up ir does that only happen in winter?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 3, 2011)

Mine fogs up with breathing hard and sweating and when you get hit in the face by paintball. It covers the visor and generates a bit of steam lol.
Headshots didn't count as a kill when i play.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 3, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> nah barriers are better, stay low, and keep pushing forward. Best to have like 3 team mates with you so you can cover each other
> did your goggles fog up ir does that only happen in winter?





kurosagi01 said:


> Mine fogs up with breathing hard and sweating and when you get hit in the face by paintball. It covers the visor and generates a bit of steam lol.
> Headshots didn't count as a kill when i play.



Want to stop your goggles fogging up forever? Use the same trick I use so I can shave in the bath without the mirror getting steamed up.

Wipe shower gel around the inside of the visor of your goggles, then wipe dry with a tea towel or something and wait for the streaks to disappear and then BAM! no more steamed goggles! The shower gel creates a layer over the glass/plastic that stops condensation from being able to form no matter what the temperature.

The original trick is to use soap, but it will most probably sting your eyes being so close to them. When I do it on the mirror, it lasts about 5 baths before I have to re-do the gel.


----------



## Millennium (Jul 3, 2011)

Excuse me for butting in without reading recent posts (I will do that now!).

I have managed to bag me a 2600k for £173 from the US. I think the guy is not scamming if he was paypal will help me! It's meant to be new just checked out. 

I have to think about upgrading my current cooling system or changing it completely. I overclocked a 2600k with a frio to 5.15ghz+ at the recent overclocking event. I have a MUX-120 currently but would buy a new HSF if necessary. If you can suggest good 120mm fans or a good HSF please visit my thread and let me know  thanks

edit: what avatar theme do we have now? Also, BFBC2 friend requests sent !


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 3, 2011)

stuck in hospital with my mrs she looks like klitscho and haye took turns to pummel her face!
The docs loaded her up with drugs but dont know what caused her lola ferrari/leslie ash trout pout... Told her not to spend my upgrade moneys


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 3, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> stuck in hospital with my mrs she looks like klitscho and haye took turns to pummel her face!
> The docs loaded her up with drugs but dont know what caused her lola ferrari/leslie ash trout pout... Told her not to spend my upgrade moneys



Sucks to hear that mate.

How did you enjoy the paint balling then Kuro?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 3, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Sucks to hear that mate.
> 
> How did you enjoy the paint balling then Kuro?



Being it was my 2nd time going to the place,it was really good. Much better weather but worst is i kept going into sting nettles and crap lol and a lot more bruises overall than last time just because the balls bounced off the suit.
And i had a good team dominating most games.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 3, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> stuck in hospital with my mrs she looks like klitscho and haye took turns to pummel her face!
> The docs loaded her up with drugs but dont know what caused her lola ferrari/leslie ash trout pout...



Tell her to lay off the lobster.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 3, 2011)

Work experience tommorow, probably going to be boring knowing my luck


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Work experience tomorrow, probably going to be boring knowing my luck



Or you could get picked on everyday for the next two/four weeks because youre not gonna be there long. Wouldnt surprise if they did. Newfags always get the abuse.

And abuse is every much part of the whole experience. Newfags always get treated the worst. and whats even worse then a newfag is a newfag on a 2/4 week trail.

They are gonna ride your booty hard


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Or you could get picked on everyday for the next two weeks because youre not gonna be there long. Wouldnt surprise if they did. Newfags always get the abuse.



Depends on where you go but aye probably going to be shitty work experience.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 3, 2011)

Lol work experience is nothing.
Should i sell my Blackberry torch and get like a ZTE Blade or HTC legend or something similar,unless someone knows their looking for trade etc.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 3, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Depends on where you go but aye probably going to be shitty work experience.



Ive never been in the job where they didnt ride the newfags hard. thats when you gotta make friends in higher places. they remember your face the next time and wont lump you in the same pile as the newfags.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Or you could get picked on everyday for the next two/four weeks because youre not gonna be there long. Wouldnt surprise if they did. Newfags always get the abuse.
> 
> And abuse is every much part of the whole experience. Newfags always get treated the worst. and whats even worse then a newfag is a newfag on a 2/4 week trail.
> 
> They are gonna ride your booty hard



I can only guess what horrors await me in the field of computing, I'm hoping to spend most of my time making coffee etc


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I can only guess what horrors await me in the field of computing, I'm hoping to spend most of my time making coffee etc



I know a guy who was studying Media & broadcasting at Uni. He won an internship at the BBC. but all they made him do was make tea for the presenters & other crew for a whole year.

So yeah. shit happens. Just because the company you are working for is oh so prestigious doesnt mean they wont treat you half like scum when you step through the door.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 3, 2011)

What's wrong with making tea for a whole year, sounds like a good way to avoid doing other work


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> What's wrong with making tea for a whole year, sounds like a good way to avoid doing other work



nothing at all. Except he wasnt there for work or work experience. he was there as part of his Uni course and he didnt learn a single thing other then 10 sugars or 12.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm just hoping I won't have to do much work or I end up with a lot of work and get a real job there so i end up with money.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 3, 2011)

When i did my work experience i did it in PC world and all i did was stock control,put stickers on sale goods,stack some stuff,help a dude fit a shelve,stack up some DVDs.
And most time sit in the staffroom chilling and playing call of duty 4 modern warfare single player campaign.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 3, 2011)

I should of chosen to do my work experience at pc world


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 3, 2011)

I did work experience at a hotel and spent the whole 2 weeks in the gym. Not bad


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 3, 2011)

Ah for fucks sake... http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2330893#post2330893


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 3, 2011)

some people are really fucking dumb


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 3, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I did work experience at a hotel and spent the whole 2 weeks in the gym. Not bad



I worked with my pa at the bank where he worked  though after the tour of the place i spent most of my time in the basement helping out the hardware support guys and the people who help set up rooms/systems for Video conferencing. 

I also worked on help desk for a bit. listening into people calling in and the operator telling them to try pressing the power on button on their pc. got sick of that in 30mins then it was back to the basement with the hardware support crew who couldnt always be around to babysit me.

but it was funky cruising around the big server rooms by myself soaking in the air con with an all access pass to go anywhere in the building except for the executive suite on the top top top floor.

all in all, it was a very bad place to go for work experience. I didnt do much working at all. mainly sit in a chair and watch how things were done. 

I was more of a hindrance then anything else IMO. these people had serious businesses to attend to and get on with and there i was looking over their shoulder trying to find out what they were doing. and asking a lot of questions. Banks are always fast paced environment even when its not on the stock traders floor. not the best place to go for work experience. the staff there made me feel welcome. but the reality is there was nothing there for me to do a side from sit in the data center where my dads team worked and make tea and coffee for them. I was the extra cog in the well oiled machine that wasnt required.

I think my dad got me in there hoping it would motivate me somewhat but who cares anyway. that was a long long time ago


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 4, 2011)

I done work experience in maplins lol,not the shops but the office in westcliff,essex...
boring tedious place to be and i havent been able to work in an office since,unless it was going in to fit a/c or ductwork.
i think i need to keep moving so an office environment isn't something i can cope with.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 4, 2011)

New parts are almost here!!!!

I can smell the DPD courier man coming from around the block!!


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 4, 2011)

haha what ya getting?

sorry i see your system and the bits listed there,mooaar frames/sec!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 4, 2011)

£855 worth of gear and not even a mobo or cpu in sight shadedshu I think it cost me around £450ish for my i5, mobo & DDR3 last month. cant quite remember,

but this shit all adds up. i have officially gone OTT on this build.

all im missing is a 1TB SSD and LN2 cooling


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 4, 2011)

Couldn't of gone much better, I now have about an hour to waste while xp installs or I find another installation disk


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 4, 2011)

whats the XP for?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 4, 2011)

Got to repair some places pc's, dead hd


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 4, 2011)

you dont need ln2 with intel!
thats a heavy amount of money to drop on computer gear sir,
those ocz revodrives look awesome..
i am just about to move back to london as i cant take the lack of work and of course money here in the countryside,
i'm soo excited!Life begins again


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 4, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i am just about to move back to london



the rest of the UK TPU clubhouse needs to move here. Need moar drinking buddies


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 4, 2011)

haha
you dont want a mass exodus of TPU uk crew,we will bring down house prices 
im gonna need to be workin a long time till i can afford a pint at london prices 
the flip side of course is that i wont have to mess around with tired old hardware YAY
i rung up my old boss an hour ago and he was happy that im coming back because i work like a slave 
so at least i got something solid to fall back on,the only downside now is the kids schooling :/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 4, 2011)

the more the merrier


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 4, 2011)

anyhoo. just finished doing a complete strip down of my comp while im waiting. Thought id break it up early so i can get the new kit in as soon as it arrives

got a text from scan to expect delivery between 14.30-16.30  (f**k you DPD!! stop taking your time! delivery drivers dont need tea breaks!

Need to find the original box for my Corsair HX750 so i can throw it up in the FS section with the rest of the old gear thats going out. so be sure to head by the FS section later on to checkout my warez. got a lot of stuff that needs to go to a good home.

cant say anymore as tatty will come in and falcon punch me


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 4, 2011)

i seem to spend my life waiting on couriers lately,but its all sending stuff out 
deliveries are soooo much more fun!
got any ddr1/ddr2 or am3 mobo?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 4, 2011)

I have some DDR2 but unfortunately thats already spoken for. If your not looking for performance DDR2 RAM then Play.com has some suprisingly cheap DDR2 (Kingston, Corsair or Crucial) which are well worth a look if you can stand their snailpace delivery time.


:Edti:

Im not sure if they have DDR1. I think they do have some


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 4, 2011)

tbh it was only to test a dell dimension c521(my boys possible upgrade) and my trusty destroyer.
i will have a mooch at play now.i looked at geeks.com and ddr2 is cheaper than ddr1 but ddr3 is cheaper than ddr2!shouldn't it follow hierachy? low to high ddr1 < 2< 3...anyways i will have a look about.
i dont suppose the dell will overclock at all unless i put the cpu in a proper mobo but that may be a good thing!so that one wont need performance ram.
finding a half height gpu might be an issue though...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 4, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> finding a half height gpu might be an issue though...



Look for a low profile Radeon 5750 or GTS450


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 4, 2011)

i was indeed! also the gt430 comes with half height bracket,bearing in mind the dell only has a 1.9x2 athlon,and only a single 4pin atx 12v socket on the mobo-the 430 would seem about right,i think the single pin means a tdp limit of 65,which sees upgrade uptions up to a "e" version of the phenom II quad 2.6..plenty for my intended use for his computer.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 4, 2011)

where you moving to?

Citylink dude just came, my bro's shiny MSI 6870 is here


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 4, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> where you moving to?
> 
> Citylink dude just came, my bro's shiny MSI 6870 is here



I see your 6870 and i raise you 2 6970's!!!






(when the DPD dude finally gets here......)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 4, 2011)

Come on DPD guy!! move that fat f**king arse!!


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 4, 2011)

Bo$$:back to deptford or thereabouts,anywhere south of the river would be ok for me but i have to strike a balance hence the schooling concern!

Freedom:i see your 6970s and raise you a pair of 950mhz 470s!

ahh who am i kidding,they would barely keep up with 5970s....


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 4, 2011)

Here Freedom did you just spend nearly a grand on components? Why didn't you just go with 6950s and overclock them?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 4, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Bo$$:back to deptford or thereabouts,anywhere south of the river would be ok for me but i have to strike a balance hence the schooling concern!
> 
> Freedom:i see your 6970s and raise you a pair of 950mhz 470s!
> 
> ahh who am i kidding,they would barely keep up with 5970s....



a good pair of 5850s can. depending your setup


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 4, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Here Freedom did you just spend nearly a grand on components? Why didn't you just go with 6950s and overclock them?



because Im rich!!

and DPD guy has dropped the precious cargo off. gonna have something to eat then come back and start rebuilding!!


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 4, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Here Freedom did you just spend nearly a grand on components? Why didn't you just go with 6950s and overclock them?



Havent the odds changed on getting 6950s that unlock now?
i thought it was only the early revisions,though i could be wrong.
i read a review of before and after performance of an unlocked 6950 and the performance difference was negligible
http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/946615-stock-vs-unlocked-hd-6950-a.html


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 4, 2011)

I wasn't talking of an unlock but just spending less money. Overclocked 6950s are good for the money.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 4, 2011)

oh i see,yea your right,the unlocking could be seen as a possible free bonus.
personally i have always had lots of grief whenever i went with the red team for gpu's,not sure if thats changed now?driver issues etc.
it's a real shame as they seem to perform better for the price.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 4, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> personally i have always had lots of grief whenever i went with the red team for gpu's,not sure if thats changed now?driver issues etc.



Green team gave me lots of grief, but red team was fine. Probably luck.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 4, 2011)

you could be right,i've only once had driver issues with nvidia
but ati/amd its been every time bar once,and that was a prebuilt jobby so it is probably my fault 
physx isnt turning out to be a great thing either,though it was good in metro 2033 and batman AA,i hope they maintain that in arkham city and metro last light too


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 4, 2011)

heh my ATI drivers work perfect, Nvidia was fine too even with beta drivers so i never have had problems on either card.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 4, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i was indeed! also the gt430 comes with half height bracket,bearing in mind the dell only has a 1.9x2 athlon,and only a single 4pin atx 12v socket on the mobo-the 430 would seem about right,i think the single pin means a tdp limit of 65,which sees upgrade uptions up to a "e" version of the phenom II quad 2.6..plenty for my intended use for his computer.



The XFX HD 5450 apparently comes with a low-pro bracket, has 1GB DDR3 and a quiet fan (which is a big problem on low-pro cards). It's only £30 from aria. It's the one that was recommended to me loads of times when I wanted the cheapest low-pro card.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 4, 2011)

Sapphire HD 6450 512MB DDR3 HM VGA DVI HDMI PCI-E....
ATI 6450?

infact i dunno if that comes low profile the 430 does though

EDIT: Yup the specs say its low profile lol just had to check, just assumed the 6450 would be the same as the 5450!


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice one Scammy an Kieran!
i will pick that up if the dell fires up with the ram.
its once of the best looking dells i have seen,looks like this:





not bad for a 5er
I was reading up on freemen of the state earlier,fucking awesome!
some bloke gets pulled by a copper,the copper reads him the miranda right thing,and asks him if he understands,
bloke says i dont stand under anything.copper cant nick him
bloke goes free.
copper says he will send a summons
bloke says send what you like i obey the queen not you
bloke goes free
Priceless


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 4, 2011)

Freemen of the land, they make officers swear their oath to the queen so they become peace officers and since most law is statutory they can just say they do not consent lol. They are on oath so they cannot arrest you. Your tied to the state via an legal fiction aka the name on your birth certificate.

However refusal to give name and address can end you up in the slammer as they cannot confirm identity.

Parliament makes laws based on consent of the governed so Freemen just state they do not consent as they do not consent to being a legal entity (birth certificate blah blah).


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 4, 2011)

yea i read the affidavit(sic?) and it was definitely full of legalese/bullshit and long words..
i was impressed that you could actually get away with erm A-legally? not paying taxes etc,lets face it,there is no pension by the time we retire anyway..so other than NHS which i have no problem paying for,the freemen thing makes alot of sense


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 4, 2011)

The freemen issue isnt paying tax its how they can take out loans on future tax and how they use taxes under statutory law which is without consent of the governed.
I mean they always quote that a lot of police are just trying to help us. To them they are just peace officers after all.

Taxation under Common Law is optional not obligatory, in years gone by taxation was enforced through power like in medieval times.

EDIT: I wonder how Freedom is getting on?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 4, 2011)

Someone give me a random dating website in UK that i can use for my mini investigation for my English A2 Assignment.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 4, 2011)

match.com is always advertised on tv, why do you need that?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 4, 2011)

You know a woman had her three kids taken off of her, and the next day they brought one of them back and said "We can't take her off you, you never registered it's birth."

Same as a car, once you register it with DVLA, you lose ownership of it. You are the keeper, not actually the owner. Yes it might say "owner" on the log book, but in legalese, owner means:
"*one who has legal title or right to something.* Contrary to the cynical adage: "Possession is nine-tenths of the law," *possession does not necessarily make one a legal owner.*"

You have the legal title to the car, but you're not the owner. You are the parent of your child, but not the owner (if you registered it at birth).


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 4, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> match.com is always advertised on tv, why do you need that?



Part of the english language A2 OCR is the coursework part. Where you need to do some kind of research with hypothesis etc.
And were doing a practice with a mini investigation and my english teacher picked our topic dating.
We can choose any topic for our actual coursework.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 4, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> You know a woman had her three kids taken off of her, and the next day they brought one of them back and said "We can't take her off you, you never registered it's birth."
> 
> Same as a car, once you register it with DVLA, you lose ownership of it. You are the keeper, not actually the owner. Yes it might say "owner" on the log book, but in legalese, owner means:
> "*one who has legal title or right to something.* Contrary to the cynical adage: "Possession is nine-tenths of the law," *possession does not necessarily make one a legal owner.*"
> ...



Not totally wrong there but the DVLA no not own every car in the UK, they own the registration number and keep the V5C as a register to see who is the keeper of the car. The finance company or whoever paid for the car owns it but may not be the registered keeper. HELL technically if you ever pay by paper or credit the bank technically owns whatever you paid for since its in someone else money. Paper money says on it promise to pay the bearer... technically its not real money its owed money held by a bank.

LEGALLY you technically can own a car but not be able to drive it.
So no the DVLA never own your car but only keep a register of it.

What having a birth certificate does is means who are the legal parent? not in a sense who actually is the natural parent. I mean you can be born but have no legal parents if you where never registered. They cannot ascertain who is a parent without a birth certificate. Its like even though you know you are the parent how the hell do they know that?


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 4, 2011)

that just baffled me scam,i read up previous posts and i still cant make head nor tail of it,to what doth your witterings pertain?
Dating could be an interesting topic for getting dates too mwahaha
The sociology behind it is bewildering and could be taken in so many directions,
body language and the science behind that
the chemical changes that ensue when beginning the quest for the holy grail/rusty axe wound
the stigma's that may be caused due to mixed cultural heritage dating
the do's and dont's
it could end up being a handbook on scoring/getting rid of stalkers


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 4, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> that just baffled me scam,i read up previous posts and i still cant make head nor tail of it,to what doth your witterings pertain?
> Dating could be an interesting topic for getting dates too mwahaha
> The sociology behind it is bewildering and could be taken in so many directions,
> body language and the science behind that
> ...



Looks like this clubhouse has a stalker problem lol.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 4, 2011)

thhhtop it! you thilly boy!
I'm the rethident troll 

maybe kuro's forthcoming handbook/bible of dating/dropping trogs should include bloke stalkers too


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 4, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Part of the english language A2 OCR is the coursework part. Where you need to do some kind of research with hypothesis etc.
> And were doing a practice with a mini investigation and my english teacher picked our topic dating.
> We can choose any topic for our actual coursework.



dude A2 finished ages ago?! didn't you get the memo?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 4, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> dude A2 finished ages ago?! didn't you get the memo?



I'm starting my A2 abit of this month and continue to september onwards.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 4, 2011)

oh ok... good going, im almost bored of holidays!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 4, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> oh ok... good going, im almost bored of holidays!



It has barely even started  Ah well, once you go to uni


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 4, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Not totally wrong there but the DVLA no not own every car in the UK, they own the registration number and keep the V5C as a register to see who is the keeper of the car. The finance company or whoever paid for the car owns it but may not be the registered keeper. HELL technically if you ever pay by paper or credit the bank technically owns whatever you paid for since its in someone else money. Paper money says on it promise to pay the bearer... technically its not real money its owed money held by a bank.
> LEGALLY you technically can own a car but not be able to drive it.
> So no the DVLA never own your car but only keep a register of it.
> What having a birth certificate does is means who are the legal parent? not in a sense who actually is the natural parent. I mean you can be born but have no legal parents if you where never registered. They cannot ascertain who is a parent without a birth certificate. Its like even though you know you are the parent how the hell do they know that?


I dunno, you're getting too deep for me; I thought you're not the owner of the car, just the registered keeper. Remember we're talking Legalese, not English so words have verrrry different meanings. 
The reason I'm slightly vague about all this is to promote people to ask a question and go and want to learn about it.
I certainly don't understand *all* of it, I'm just relaying content from the youtube vids I've watched.
I got the info for the legalese meaning of the word owner from here. There's a ton of people who are trying the Freeman stuff but the only person  I proper listen to is John Harris, he seems like the only (upfront) one who is doing it properly, researching and learning, rather than just trying like everyone else is.
His descriptions of "owner"ship are much better worded than mine  You'd be best off listening to him.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 4, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> It has barely even started  Ah well, once you go to uni



u mad? i have had nearly 3 weeks!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 4, 2011)

And just when i thought i was going to run out of anime by the end of the week, another 2 blu-rays arrive 

And how could you people make me think work experience was a bad thing, it was fun and i learnt something


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 4, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> u mad? i have had nearly 3 weeks!



Mine finished on 27th unofficially, officially 2nd. So officially I am on my 2nd day of my holiday. Spent last week moving and helping friends moving.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 4, 2011)

yes it was john james harris who i researched,very very interesting stuff.
theres lots of vids on youtube about him too,so i guess its catching on.
i would be interested to see how this spreads,taking power away from police and more importantly politicians,in a sense a modern day loophole to implement chaos theory.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 4, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> u mad? i have had nearly 3 weeks!



Been finished since 19th May.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 4, 2011)

My god....what an epic system rebuild.....

the job is finished how ever....


----------



## Millennium (Jul 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> because Im rich!!
> 
> and DPD guy has dropped the precious cargo off. gonna have something to eat then come back and start rebuilding!!



So how's the new hardware? It's been hours !

edit:sniped!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My god....what an epic system rebuild.....
> 
> the job is finished how ever....



i don't see a blue ray drive in that build


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 4, 2011)

Just put it through vantage. Im pulling 33k P-score Gonna do 3D11 next. I havent overlocked the cards yet. I want a cuppa first before i do anything else. 4hrs30mins to do this bloody rebuild.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just put it through vantage. Im pulling 33k P-score Gonna do 3D11 next. I havent overlocked the cards yet. I want a cuppa first before i do anything else. 4hrs30mins to do this bloody rebuild.



just out of interest what was the motivation for this build?

and why isn't there a blu-ray drive?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 4, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> just out of interest what was the motivation for this build?
> 
> and why isn't there a blu-ray drive?



Because it wouldnt be rapture if i didnt buy a pair of room heaters (i.e 2 6970's)


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Because it wouldnt be rapture if i didnt buy a pair of room heaters (i.e 2 6970's)



ahhh, gonna have a barbecue then? 

My 3d marks only 8800 so...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 4, 2011)

thank fuck its over. Ive rebuilt my machine 3 times over the last 2 weeks. Im glad i wont have to touch it again for a while.

Now all i have to do is tidy the mess up.

----


oh and motivation ---'rapture' and gearing up for BF3


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thank fuck its over. Ive rebuilt my machine 3 times over the last 2 weeks. Im glad i wont have to touch it again for a while.
> 
> Now all i have to do is tidy the mess up.
> 
> ...



All you need now is Full 7.1 Dolby DTS Master HD audio and your set for a while

and i have a feeling BF3 will be more CPU then GPU


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 4, 2011)

time for a cuppa and getting shit ready for the FS forum


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> time for a cuppa and getting shit ready for the FS forum



and i just spent all my money


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 4, 2011)

The DVLA dont own any cars whoever told you that is a grade A wanker.

The DVLA just hold registration (V5C) for documentation purposes. The finance company or the cash buyer own the car not the DVLA, the owner is the person who paid for it. The registered keeper doesn't have to be the car owner for example my cousin gave their old car to my Aunt instead of selling it so she is now the registered keeper.

The ownership or license doesnt change/transfer when you register a vehicle your just putting it on a massive database for insurance and registration purposes.

The DVLA however do own the number plate, you just have permission to display it. The same for private plates which you do not own either.

G-Skill 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600Mhz RipjawsX Memory K...
The G.Skill ram in my specs is now at £55 for 2x4gb. Amazing price, just a month ago when i bough it at £65 that was an amazing price!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 4, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> The DVLA dont own any cars whoever told you that is a grade A wanker.
> 
> The DVLA just hold registration (V5C) for documentation purposes. The finance company or the cash buyer own the car not the DVLA, the owner is the person who paid for it. The registered keeper doesn't have to be the car owner for example my cousin gave their old car to my Aunt instead of selling it so she is now the registered keeper.
> 
> ...



i would consider buying them but it looks like they've got a particularly bad looking sticker on them


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 4, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i would consider buying them but it looks like they've got a particularly bad looking sticker on them



EH? Sorry i don't quite follow.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 4, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> EH? Sorry i don't quite follow.



They don't look very nice, they would if they were just plain red


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 4, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> They don't look very nice, they would if they were just plain red



Neither does the vengeance in your system specs so what's your point? They are cheap that's what matters i guess.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 4, 2011)

boy do 6970s get fricking loud if you turn V-sync off. Playing a game of BF3 and the thing was going like a leaf blower!


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 4, 2011)

Don't you hate seeing deals you can't go for?
that ram looks like it ticks the right boxes for price/capacity but im broke 
can you get better than 9-9-9 with that ram?

are you happy with the quality of the graphics tho freedom?
my first 470(a mile away from my previous 5600xt lol) blew me away with everything i threw at it!
RIP reference 470,it actually heated the front room on its own that card did..for a month or two..


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 4, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Neither does the vengeance in your system specs so what's your point? They are cheap that's what matters i guess.



yeah but their all shiny in real life 



FreedomEclipse said:


> boy do 6970s get fricking loud if you turn V-sync off. Playing a game of BF3 and the thing was going like a leaf blower!



Put them underwater


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 4, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Put them under antifreeze


Fixed


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 4, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> put them under* liquid nitrogen*



double fixed


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 4, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> put them in my rig when freedom's not looking



triple fix


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 4, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> haha if only there was an effective and cheap way to maintain 1 kelvin 24/7



send it up to space, in this ->
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







> put them in my rig when freedom's not looking



thats actually a good idea, i can't buy things like that cause i end up spending my money on CD's + DVD's + Blu-Rays + Tickets to rock concerts etc etc etc

But won't freedom's Karate friend come and ninja me?


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 4, 2011)

oh did you go to that concert yet or is it still coming up?
i just got no money to spend right now,i had ddr3 for 2-3 weeks and nothing to put it in 
yea i imagine you get the granny kicked out of you good and proper for nicking stuff


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 4, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> oh did you go to that concert yet or is it still coming up?



august the 5th, why, you thinking of going?

TPU Headbanging Group unite


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 4, 2011)

oh fuck no,i cant stand rock music mate
that will make a pariah of me here but i just cant take it!i dont mind chili's or verve(if that even constitutes rock music?) and paint it black/house of the rising sun by the stones,
oh and teenage kicks by the undertones,and finally suspicious minds by elvis but the rest of it?noooooooooooo
different strokes for different folks mate.
i grew up where reggae soundsystems run in the (train bridge) arches and if you could scrape a coin or two together,
there was a blues dance to go to where you could rub up the wallpaper with a girl till it was time go to school/work/bed...
i think it was quite a divided area,and i went where the air smelled sweetest


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 4, 2011)

When i was growing up everyone was listening to Soap on a rope, having their sugar and drinking their juice. AH 90s nostalgia ftw. Im not even into acid house or happy hardcore lol.

As for those g.skill i should try them and see if i can go better than 9-9-9-24 since i got my CPU-NB stable at 2600mhz.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 4, 2011)

Just a little something while Im taking pics of my stuff for the FS section.






the red light is actually the Antec logo - it was blue but i changed it to red so it stands out a little more.

the 6970s are a pretty tight fit. Need to get a bigger case.

Cant fit a fan on the side panel as the fan on the Kuhler gets in the way


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 4, 2011)

guys i bought a SATA DVD burner and i need to know what type of power connector does it uses so i can set up the modular cables?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 4, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> guys i bought a SATA DVD burner and i need to know what type of power connector does it uses so i can set up the modular cables?



what sort of power connector does a sata HDD use?? (therein lies your answer my young padwan)


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 5, 2011)

The answer is within the question, a sata power cable.
You should have bought a nicer looking case to go with that tech Freedom. If you cant tell i hate Antec cases like the 1200 ect.

Fucking cases making me want to get the Corsair 600T. No i cant i already bought some shit  this month and i still live at my mothers place so she would kill me if i sunk £120 into a pc case of all things. Clip round the ear as the English say.

EDIT: ever so slightly jealous of your crossfire set up, lol!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 5, 2011)

Ive had the same case for about 3years, I can save a little money here if i can get it all to fit. but I think I need to get back to a full ATX tower again as this 902 is struggling to keep shit cool without the fan on the side panel.

and while there are still UK members awake. Im gonna plug my FS thread


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 5, 2011)

Why does Sims 3 on PC cost more than the console release at brand new?? I can understand the console version isn't as good as the PC version,but the pc version been out for quite awhile now.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 5, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Why does Sims 3 on PC cost more than the console release at brand new?? I can understand the console version isn't as good as the PC version,but the pc version been out for quite awhile now.



Well that's not very nice - there's gotta be a deal somewhere...

£24's the cheapest I can find with maximum laziness (Google shopping result)


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 6, 2011)

fucking hell! new DVD drive is DOA!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 6, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> fucking hell! new DVD drive is DOA!



Quite the inconvenience, annoying having to send back stuff.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 6, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Quite the inconvenience, annoying having to send back stuff.



I return goods like nadal returns backhands. ~kaplow!~


----------



## Millennium (Jul 6, 2011)

Hurry up CPU ! And don't get stuck in customs! 

/eagerly awaits 2600k


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 6, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Hurry up CPU ! And don't get stuck in customs!
> 
> /eagerly awaits 2600k



You have a i5 750 and you are waiting for a 2600K. TPU has completely corrupted your soul I see.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 6, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> You have a i5 750 and you are waiting for a 2600K. TPU has completely corrupted your soul I see.



only those that can *AFFORD* to be corrupted 


getting sick of being left behind fourstaff?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 6, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> only those that can *AFFORD* to be corrupted
> 
> getting sick of being left behind fourstaff?



Ass . I moved my sister's stuff into my flat last week (How the f**k did she collect 300+Kg worth of shit in just a few years?). I am NOT going to buy "unnecessary" stuff any time soon. Getting extremely tempted to get an i5 2500K build though


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 6, 2011)

well... if you still want some good gear for a little less, Id happily do you a package deal for whats remaining in my FS thread.

you dont need to buy both of my 5850s of course. 5850 still offers really good performance.

have a think about it and get back to me. Im not saying id give you the stuff for free but it i could save you a lot of money in the long run

PSU, TT Frio, and maybe 1 or 2 5850s if you want to take them.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 6, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well... if you still want some good gear for a little less, Id happily do you a package deal for whats remaining in my FS thread.
> 
> you dont need to buy both of my 5850s of course. 5850 still offers really good performance.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was extremely tempted by your FS thread, but I think I will hold off the urge a bit more. That will keep me from failing my exams next year I hope. Thanks for your offer though. If I managed to pass everything this year (results on 11th), I might just reward myself :3

Side question, What would you get for your first 1:100 MG Gundam Model? I am tempted by Unicorn and Sinanju, also stuff from Seed. Not so impressed by 00 stuff though.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 6, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> How the f**k did she collect 300+Kg worth of shit in just a few years


Women.its there special power.
Hording
drives me fucking insane,i dont know whats worse hording shit or denying that its shit or that it cant be thrown


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 6, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Yeah, I was extremely tempted by your FS thread, but I think I will hold off the urge a bit more. That will keep me from failing my exams next year I hope. Thanks for your offer though. If I managed to pass everything this year (results on 11th), I might just reward myself :3
> 
> Side question, What would you get for your first 1:100 MG Gundam Model? I am tempted by Unicorn and Sinanju, also stuff from Seed. Not so impressed by 00 stuff though.



well you know how it goes -- first come first served. dont leave it too late otherwise everything might be gone by the time you get your results

---

the first MG model i ever bought was a Full Armour Double Zeta (F.A.Z.Z) I Seed is also a good series to start off. Im gonna get a Wing Zero next. ive got 3 models from gundam seed/seed destiny and a perfect grade wing zero endless waltz custom. but i want the original wing zero because its badass


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 6, 2011)

Probably just going to stick with the standard Freedom etc then.

Edit: Tempted by this: http://gunpla.jp/jgoc/kensakug/public/detail.php?goods_id=0162051&page=5&


----------



## Millennium (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes! I am now a lost cause in terms of hardware upgrade sense


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Edit: Tempted by this: http://gunpla.jp/jgoc/kensakug/publi...162051&page=5&





> The return of the red comet titanium finish!



what a nice name for a colour, red comet titanium

Where can i buy this in England? I WANT IT!!! partially because it looks awesome and secondly so i can put it through a colour scanner, buy some paint and paint my PC that colour


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 6, 2011)

which ever takes your fancy.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 6, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> what a nice name for a colour, red comet titanium
> 
> Where can i buy this in England? I WANT IT!!! partially because it looks awesome and secondly so i can put it through a colour scanner, buy some paint and paint my PC that colour



"The return of the Red Comet" refers to Full Frontal, who has the nickname "Second coming of Char", and Char carries the nickname of Red Comet". Not going to be bothered with further Gundam lore, but that makes the model "titanium finish". Do your research before you criticize 

Will do whatever the gunpla master commands, but I have a feeling that it will boil down to dice rolling.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> "The return of the Red Comet" refers to Full Frontal, who has the nickname "Second coming of Char", and Char carries the nickname of Red Comet". Not going to be bothered with further Gundam lore, but that makes the model "titanium finish". Do your research before you criticize



i wasn't *criticising*, i actually do want it


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 6, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i wasn't critising, i actually do want it



And the nutkick is actually a playful one. Internet is shitting all over sarcasm


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 6, 2011)

cheesy, it's your own fault no-one knows when you're serious


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> And the nutkick is actually a playful one. Internet is shitting all over sarcasm





scaminatrix said:


> cheesy, it's your own fault no-one knows when you're serious



i still have no idea where i can buy one

and how is it my fault?, its the internets

And whilst i'm being accused of *criticising*, may i say dell appear to be very bad at making keyboards


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 6, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i still have no idea where i can buy one
> 
> And whilst i'm being accused of *criticising*, may i say dell appear to be very bad at making keyboards



I am getting my friend to ship airlift one from Hong Kong, so I don't know how to get one here.

I am sorry for my American spelling, but that is just a bad habit. Gotta stamp that out.

Edit: Food calling! Will go back to my cave with no internet.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I am getting my friend to ship airlift one from Hong Kong, so I don't know how to get one here.
> 
> I am sorry for my American spelling, but that is just a bad habit. Gotta stamp that out.



what's it called i'll try typing it in google shopping


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 6, 2011)

Gundam Sinanju titanium finish


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Gundam Sinanju titanium finish



i might not buy it -> http://www.yesasia.com/global/gunda...titanium-finish/1021965176-0-0-0-en/info.html


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 6, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> and how is it my fault?, its the internets



It's a joke! 
But since you seem to be asking an honest question, here's a couple of examples why I never know if you're being serious:



cheesy999 said:


> Not me is it? , if it is me just remember half the stuff i say on these forums is a joke or sarcasm





cheesy999 said:


> i'm sarcastic and often inappropriate whilst normally right




Don't blame us  And remember this whole post in in jest, nothing serious


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 6, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> It's a joke!
> But since you seem to be asking an honest question, here's a couple of examples why I never know if you're being serious:
> 
> 
> ...



the easy way to work it out is, i will never be sarcastic about things that are awesome (like guyver, decided to sit down an watch and episode yesterday, had to get up 4 episodes later to change the disk) 

EDIT: IN OTHER NEWS...
http://i52.tinypic.com/a4n576.gif


----------



## Spectrum (Jul 6, 2011)

that's funnier


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> http://media.techeblog.com/images/strange-demotivational-posters.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> that's funnier




see if you can find a bigger fail then this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i'm going to post this as i found it on GN and i like it


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 6, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> the easy way to work it out is, i will never be sarcastic about things that are awesome (like guyver, decided to sit down an watch and episode yesterday, had to get up 4 episodes later to change the disk)
> 
> EDIT: IN OTHER NEWS...
> http://i52.tinypic.com/a4n576.gif



 I love how you post and go off on a deviant Cheesy.

LOL i have medical reasons for not picking up on sarcasm *aspergers ftw but only sometimes.

EDIT: I raise your epic fail ice truck escapade


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 6, 2011)

Seems loads of peole have missed Kreij's latest Stealth Thread...


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 6, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I love how you post and go off on a deviant Cheesy.



i have no idea what that means, could you please paraphrase that?

And i didn't miss krejj's thread, in fact, i think i'm the first entry in the current comp


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh yea, didn't notice yours! I thought I was the only entrant at one point


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 6, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I love how you post and go off on a deviant Cheesy.
> 
> LOL i have medical reasons for not picking up on sarcasm *aspergers ftw but only sometimes.
> 
> ...



i can better that


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 6, 2011)

YOU WIN! Have some of googles finest.





What i meant was your posts tend to deviate, like how it starts of one thing and ends up another. Its just an observation.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 6, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> YOU WIN! Have some of googles finest.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110706/cookies.jpg
> 
> What i meant was your posts tend to deviate, like how it starts of one thing and ends up another. Its just an observation.



i've been described by some as random, i'm going to take it your doing the same

and i had a bigger win lined up if you'd of countered me, but here it is anyway


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 6, 2011)

This is news over here in the states. Gotta love old school Europe. Anyway NOT A TROLL.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43653402/ns/world_news-europe/


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 6, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This is news over here in the states. Gotta love old school Europe. Anyway NOT A TROLL.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43653402/ns/world_news-europe/



no one ever said we were fast...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 6, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> no one ever said we were fast...



Meh you hung the bitch that did it. Thats why I like old school Europe. Those guys didn't play.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 6, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Meh you hung the bitch that did it. Thats why I like old school Europe. Those guys didn't play.



BTW we don't hang people now, just put them in jail for a few months/years

and don't bunch us in with Europe, its only the UK that makes no sense when it does anything, some german guy at the train station moaned that the notice board said the train was 1 minute late and then moaned when it came 3 mins early


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 6, 2011)

In David Attenborough's garden? Don't make me laugh.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 6, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> BTW we don't hang people now, just put them in jail for a few months/years
> 
> and don't bunch us in with Europe, its only the UK that makes no sense when it does anything, some german guy at the train station moaned that the notice board said the train was 1 minute late and then moaned when it came 3 mins early



Thats my point. You guys didn't used to be pussies. What happen?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 6, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats my point. You guys didn't used to be pussies. What happen?



we decided to start doing awesome stuff for no reason and blaming the failures on america

EDIT:AWESOME FILM ALERT!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 6, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> we decided to start doing awesome stuff for no reason and blaming the failures on america



Ah ok so you are Democrats now!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 6, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ah ok so you are Democrats now!



What does that mean?

we hate the liberals after they got into a coalition with the cons and abandoned all of their election manifesto

so i'm guessing your talking of a party we don't have here...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 6, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats my point. You guys didn't used to be pussies. What happen?



Innocent people got killed, after a while the general population start getting twitchy, especially if their neighbours start ending up on some funny chair, you know where they think they are going to be questioned about something when all of a sudden some guy in a uniform throws a switch, the national grid goes down for a couple of seconds and when the light comes back on all there is left on the chair is an eyeball with a note, on reading the note it said "pfffftt the yanks did it!"

We decided in the late 50's that enough was enough, we would much rather abolish the death penalty and just let our good old police force kill anybody who gets on the underground sweaty with a tan..... saves the government all that negative PR.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 6, 2011)

The death penalty is the corner stone of a successfully society. You guys have not lasted 800 years being afraid to punish people with extreme prejudices. Problem is with the US is we don't do it publicly anymore. A few good hangings of some pedophiles and gangbangers and I bet a lot of bullshit would slow down.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 6, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The death penalty is the corner stone of a successfully society. You guys have not lasted 800 years being afraid to punish people with extreme prejudices. Problem is with the US is we don't do it publicly anymore. A few good hangings of some pedophiles and gangbangers and I bet a lot of bullshit would slow down.



in the Uk the police have a tendency to shoot criminals especially near the tube

EDIT:here it is http://www.smh.com.au/news/world/no...ng-police-chief/2005/08/19/1124435141706.html


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 6, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> A few good hangings of some pedophiles and gangbangers and I bet a lot of bullshit would slow down.



yeh on a worldwide level plus chemical castration for kids of dropout parents(them castrated too) ,save me some tax when im 60 

and do you call a choice of 2/3 effit 5 once every 4-5 years, then they do what they want and finnish with a big fuck yall day of approving shit laws, democracy lmao for us all


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 6, 2011)

the problem is not that the people are afraid to openly kangaroo court on some paedo's and rapists/traffic wardens etc,its that the people who make the laws are the worst offenders.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 6, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The death penalty is the corner stone of a successfully society. You guys have not lasted 800 years being afraid to punish people with extreme prejudices. Problem is with the US is we don't do it publicly anymore. A few good hangings of some pedophiles and gangbangers and I bet a lot of bullshit would slow down.



Whilst personally I am a supporter of the death penality (we actually still do have the death penalty in the Armed Forces for 3 offences), statistics show that some people get wrongly convicted..... thats a few dozen innocent dead people a year!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 6, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Whilst personally I am a supporter of the death penality (we actually still do have the death penalty in the Armed Forces for 3 offences), statistics show that some people get wrongly convicted..... thats a few dozen innocent dead people a year!



Oh I know. And I get ya. But this isn't the 19th century anymore when it comes to forensics. DNA, ballistic forensics (Which you and I both know some about) are day and night to what they were just 20 years ago. Times have changed and the chance of error is much smaller.

Bring back the example of death. The burden on society is much greater when scum lives. That money could be better spent on prevention programs in lower income areas.

In the US I read that it takes up to 120,000 a year to maintain one prisoner in a maximum security prison. Some of these guys are in for life. Why should we spend 2 million+ dollars for 20 years of the remainder of his life for him to contribute nothing? That money could be far better spent on programs to prevent children from growing up like him.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 6, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Whilst personally I am a supporter of the death penality (we actually still do have the death penalty in the Armed Forces for 3 offences), statistics show that some people get wrongly convicted..... thats a few dozen innocent dead people a year!



a valid point but if 10 years in jails worth of appeals dosnt save them and the proof is beyond doubt, deep tho

im gental at heart but feel that the extreem should be met with the extreem so id probably go with some capital punishment based on an lol evil review court or sumat


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 6, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh I know. And I get ya. But this isn't the 19th century anymore when it comes to forensics. DNA, ballistic forensics (Which you and I both know some about) are day and night to what they were just 20 years ago. Times have changed and the chance of error is much smaller.
> 
> Bring back the example of death. The burden on society is much greater when scum lives. That money could be better spent on prevention programs in lower income areas.
> 
> In the US I read that it takes up to 120,000 a year to maintain one prisoner in a maximum security prison. Some of these guys are in for life. Why should we spend 2 million+ dollars for 20 years of the remainder of his life for him to contribute nothing? That money could be far better spent on programs to prevent children from growing up like him.



Death penalty assumes that the person can't change. And our society is based on the fact that people can change and should be given the chance to do so. You know those good old Christian values. I find it very strange that the US, a country that is so fearful of God, is willing enough to take his position in deciding who dies and who does not. All for the sake of, it seems, convenience. 

I am glad we no longer have the death penalty but we should definitely have some better prisons/length in time/ justice system.


----------



## Spectrum (Jul 6, 2011)

bah! those images are old.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 6, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> Death penalty assumes that the person can't change. And our society is based on the fact that people can change and should be given the chance to do so. You know those good old Christian values. I find it very strange that the US, a country that is so fearful of God, is willing enough to take his position in deciding who dies and who does not. All for the sake of, it seems, convenience.
> 
> I am glad we no longer have the death penalty but we should definitely have some better prisons/length in time/ justice system.



I agree. The really f'ing evil cunts (paedos, rapists et al) should be tested on, instead of animals imo. I hate animal testing and I hate these sort of cock'eads; makes sense to me really. Human rights... pffft!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 6, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> Death penalty assumes that the person can't change. And our society is based on the fact that people can change and should be given the chance to do so. You know those good old Christian values. I find it very strange that the US, a country that is so fearful of God, is willing enough to take his position in deciding who dies and who does not. All for the sake of, it seems, convenience.
> 
> I am glad we no longer have the death penalty but we should definitely have some better prisons/length in time/ justice system.



Pedophiles and career criminals do not change. Have you ever seen the stats at where a pedophile commits another crime after being "rehabilitated"? It was almost 98% back in 1997. Really who cares if someone "changes" if they rapped 20+ children or if a scumbag kills a family for a gang initiation? What do they "change" to and why should society care at that point?

The damage they have already done will be felt for generations. Supporting them for decades to come takes the chance away from children who could use the guidance that money could have provided them. So in essence you are perpetuating the problem for generations by not solving it with the ease of an injection or the pull of a trigger.

As for a Biblical take on it I don't think you wanna go there. A) Tatty will have to do some serious cleaning in just a few posts. B) I can show you dozens of examples in the Bible where capital punishment is not only allowed but sanctioned by the almighty himself.

Personally I am looking at this from a logical point of view. Why should a society support someone convicted of a crime and condemned to serve a life sentence? Its like getting a cancer and putting a band aid on it. No its better to cut it out so that the wound may heal and promote growth. Same thing with capital punishment. Why should tax money go to support something that gives nothing back in return when, supporting education has proven to reduce crime? Why?


----------



## erocker (Jul 6, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> I am glad we no longer have the death penalty but we should definitely have some better prisons/length in time/ justice system



That gets expensive really fast.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> bah! those images are old.
> http://chzmemebase.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/memes-your-retarded.jpg



lol I read that in his voice.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 6, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Pedophiles and career criminals do not change. Have you ever seen the stats at where a pedophile commits another crime after being "rehabilitated"? It was almost 98% back in 1997. Really who cares if someone "changes" if they rapped 20+ children or if a scumbag kills a family for a gang initiation? What do they "change" to and why should society care at that point?
> 
> The damage they have already done will be felt for generations. Supporting them for decades to come takes the chance away from children who could use the guidance that money could have provided them. So in essence you are perpetuating the problem for generations by not solving it with the ease of an injection or the pull of a trigger.
> 
> ...




No really, our justice system is based on the Christian value of reform and repenting. I never said I like it, but that's just the way it is.




erocker said:


> That gets expensive really fast.



Not if you stop giving them xbox/sky/whatever.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The death penalty is the corner stone of a successfully society. You guys have not lasted 800 years being afraid to punish people with extreme prejudices. Problem is with the US is we don't do it publicly anymore. A few good hangings of some pedophiles and gangbangers and I bet a lot of bullshit would slow down.



Yeah thats why your country has a low crime rate 

Corporal Punishment, as Tatty stated many innocent people got the death penalty. Personally i don't think that killing even one innocent person is worth it. People are wrongly accused even with modern techniques, its impossible to tell 100% beyond a doubt. To me how do you determine when someone is guilty? this isn't just vandalism its a serious crime for example. I don't take someone's life lightly.

I don't want people dying in my name, i also wouldn't die for anyone because that's what it amounts to when you have a death sentence would you your self accept the sentence? If you where wrongly accused would you find that acceptable?

But really who are we to decide who dies? When does it just turn into revenge killings? That isnt really what our judicial system is about.

The problem is repeat offenders who cost the most to the system you have to stamp out a culture. Cutting costs where applicable it doesn't really solve the problem the crimes still get committed you have to solve the issues that create the crimes. Prevention is the best medicine.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 7, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Yeah thats why your country has a low crime rate
> 
> Corporal Punishment, as Tatty stated many innocent people got the death penalty. Personally i don't think that killing even one innocent person is worth it. People are wrongly accused even with modern techniques, its impossible to tell 100% beyond a doubt. To me how do you determine when someone is guilty? this isn't just vandalism its a serious crime for example. I don't take someone's life lightly.
> 
> ...



US crime rate has plummeted in the last decade or so


----------



## erocker (Jul 7, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> US crime rate has plummeted in the last decade or so



Indeed. That's because all of the criminals are locked up, playing Xbox, getting free healthcare and food.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 7, 2011)

Louis Theroux program on BBC 2 Miami Mega Jail didn't exactly show people playing xbox and lounging, aye well that maybe happens in our prisons lol.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louis_Theroux:_Miami_Mega_Jail

It was interesting to see the boot camp that some offenders go to go to.

At the end they showed another prison that some people moved to and there was a lot less fights there.

EDIT: Here is an analogy, if you support the death penalty then what about shooting pow's in war. Id love to hear someone's opinion on that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 7, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Louis Theroux program on BBC 2 Miami Mega Jail didn't exactly show people playing xbox and lounging, aye well that maybe happens in our prisons lol.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louis_Theroux:_Miami_Mega_Jail
> 
> It was interesting to see the boot camp that some offenders go to go to.
> ...



lol I was in that jail!  Dade County.



MilkyWay said:


> Here is an analogy, if you support the death penalty then what about shooting pow's in war. Id love to hear someone's opinion on that.



Not the same thing. Not even remotely. No POW should be shot, tortured or anything without a fair trial if even under suspicion. Most soldiers do what they are told and if nothing they did was "morally" corrupt (Rape, Purposely killing civilians etc.) then they should he held until the war is over and released back to their respective nation. They are not criminals.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 7, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> Death penalty assumes that the person can't change. And our society is based on the fact that people can change and should be given the chance to do so. You know those good old Christian values. I find it very strange that the US, a country that is so fearful of God, is willing enough to take his position in deciding who dies and who does not. All for the sake of, it seems, convenience.
> 
> I am glad we no longer have the death penalty but we should definitely have some better prisons/length in time/ justice system.



More importantly to some, Christianity beleives that people can change.... good point though!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 7, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> More importantly to some, Christianity beleives that people can change.... good point though!



Depending on their mental state. Not everyone can change. Look at people like Pete Doherty and Amy Winehouse, always going to rehab but going back to the same bad habits as soon as they come back out.

then theirs worse cases such as serial killers and pedophiles and such who are mentally maladjusted to society because they cant stop killing or touching up little kids.

And speaking of touching up little kids. didnt Catholic priests do the same thing behind closed doors and the pope tried to cover it up?

Even if your christian. doesnt mean you cant walk down a dark road like the catholic priests


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 7, 2011)

i saw amy in a shaka dance over at dingwalls camden-she was licking rocks in a dance 
what a waste


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 7, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> what a waste


 
Not really. I dont find her particularly attractive. i dont like her singing voice. and with her life style i wouldnt get down and dirty with her if she was the last woman on earth.
I find her just totally repulsive and a total waste of space

shes been to rehab more times then pete doherty's been caught for drug posession. the only reason why hes not in the papers now its because hes found a damn good hiding place and the media are currently up in arms about phone hackings. He will definitely have some crack stashed away somewhere nearby.

she cant be helped. because she cant help herself. its like a mangled dog thats been hit by a car and mangled by a pack of foxes and left for dead. the only humane thing you can do is just end its suffering buy lethal injection or putting a chunk of hot lead right between its eyes.

Rehab isnt where she gets help. its where she goes for a holiday


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Depending on their mental state. Not everyone can change. Look at people like Pete Doherty and Amy Winehouse, always going to rehab but going back to the same bad habits as soon as they come back out.
> 
> then theirs worse cases such as serial killers and pedophiles and such who are mentally maladjusted to society because they cant stop killing or touching up little kids.
> 
> ...



However thats's irrelivant, the point is they CAN change (if they want to).  As I said, I am actually a supporter of the death penalty, being a father and grandfather I think any offenses of a sexual nature against minors should be punishable by death, I just don't necessarily think that is a strong moral standpoint and to be honest, I smell hypocracy when I hear about so called Christian government/parties/leaders supporting the death sentance.  Damn we criticise some 2nd and 3rd world countries for their lack of human rights and the way they treat both their innocent and guilty citizens and yet some so called western "Christian" governments do equally oppresive things against Human rights but label that as acceptable.

I could rant on some more, like how we (UK) and the (US) turn round to Pakisatan, North Korea and iran about developing a Nuclear weapons strategy when we have them sat in our own back yard.... ohhhh dear hypocracy again   End of rant!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey peeps - I've been offered a second hand U2UFO (silver) for £100. Is this a good deal?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice deal seeing as they cost $360


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 7, 2011)

Thats a big mountain mods case!

EDIT: Actually we might have nukes but maybe not for long as we cant afford to keep them and i doubt people will want to refund a deterrent in this economic climate especially when there is no conventional enemy these days. Things might also change if Scotland ever went independent, like England would then be stumped with all the costs and housing the submarines.

Like i said before having the death sentence becomes mostly about revenge killings "paedophiles should be hanged because i have a daughter". I thought the judicial system was made to be impartial so it could be fair to both parties. You know people get convicted even if they didn't do it, what if you where wrongly accused? Would find that okay? Probably not. Like i said before its like having ones cake and trying to eat it.

As for pow's not that i support this but i cant see how anyone can support the death penalty and not killing pow's. See a country gets invaded it has a right to defend itself from an aggressor, lets say the aggressor kills one of your buddies in the regiment? Maybe you want revenge for that? They killed your mate, hows killing pow's any different to putting a murder to the death sentence, if it happened in your home town or something and it wasn't an opposing army it was another one of your friends in the heat of passion? No to me all the type of killing are the same wrong including the government sanctioned stuff that's done in my name that i never consented to. Death penalty pros state cost and the harm the criminal has done, exactly like a pow hows it any different? They done harm they cost money to keep.

I don't see how anyone can morally say they have the upper hand when it comes to supporting corporal punishment, its either about revenge killings or money. Also i don't believe governments should be based on Christian ideals especially when there are people who don't believe in God or are part of another religion.

Maybe next we can discuss euthanasia or assisted suicide? Btw Im being sarcastic because these type of topics are best not discussed on a tech forum especially when people have ideals and will probably never change them which can lead to arguments and such.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 7, 2011)

It's perfect condition aswell. I should have said - I know it's a good deal, I'm just wondering how good a deal lol
I'll have a look at some FS threads on other forums, see what they've gone for recently.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 7, 2011)

For some reason my mind was relating Tatty to 'noob tubes' in Call of duty..... (no idea why) I was gonna say something stupid like "tatty!! release the noobtubes!!"


Random thought


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 7, 2011)

Bloody hell, $350 on Hardforums this year. Anyone wanna buy a U2? 

j/k, I'm keeping it


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 7, 2011)

So I heard people talking about death penalty and stuff like that. I personally support death penalty, because it does gives a strong message to the public. If they got the wrong person? When you fail, try again as mom always say. Call me cruel and heartless etc, but I believe in absolute efficiency.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 7, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> However thats's irrelivant, the point is they CAN change (if they want to).  As I said, I am actually a supporter of the death penalty, being a father and grandfather I think any offenses of a sexual nature against minors should be punishable by death, I just don't necessarily think that is a strong moral standpoint and to be honest, I smell hypocracy when I hear about so called Christian government/parties/leaders supporting the death sentance.  Damn we criticise some 2nd and 3rd world countries for their lack of human rights and the way they treat both their innocent and guilty citizens and yet some so called western "Christian" governments do equally oppresive things against Human rights but label that as acceptable.
> 
> I could rant on some more, like how we (UK) and the (US) turn round to Pakisatan, North Korea and iran about developing a Nuclear weapons strategy when we have them sat in our own back yard.... ohhhh dear hypocracy again   End of rant!



Certain types of people have been proven scientifically not to change or even be capable of change. Yet we keep them alive after causing harm draining the resources for the next generation. It has nothing to do with religion. Its just common sense.



MilkyWay said:


> Thats a big mountain mods case!
> 
> EDIT: Actually we might have nukes but maybe not for long as we cant afford to keep them and i doubt people will want to refund a deterrent in this economic climate especially when there is no conventional enemy these days. Things might also change if Scotland ever went independent, like England would then be stumped with all the costs and housing the submarines.
> 
> ...



Its not about revenge. Its about thinning out the heard of bum stock so new stock can eat.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 7, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> So I heard people talking about death penalty and stuff like that. I personally support death penalty, because it does gives a strong message to the public. If they got the wrong person? When you fail, try again as mom always say. Call me cruel and heartless etc, but I believe in absolute efficiency.



so youre happy to watch innocent people get hanged or sent to the electric chair due to overzealous (or just plain useless) cops?

what if it was you who was innocent and being strapped into the electric chair? would you just shrug your shoulders and say to yourself that they wont make the mistake again or would you be kicking and screaming while they drag you to the chair and strap you in, proclaiming your innocents and that they have the wrong guy??

because if thats the way you think then thats just wrong. because every one knows that the London MET police falls far from the tree when it comes to other police forces in dfferent countries. they dont always get their shit right. granted no police force has a 100% track record. but the UK seem to make a lot more errors then anywhere else Ive seen


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> so youre happy to watch innocent people get hanged or sent to the electric chair due to overzealous (or just plain useless) cops?



Not happy, but you cannot have anything if you are not willing to trade something in return. The trade currently stands at: 1 innocent life every so often to stamp down crime. A price I am willing to pay, even if I am the sacrificial goat. I will gladly put my life on the line if it means that lots of other people can benefit from it. (Whether I have the balls to face it when that happens is another matter, courage takes time and experience to build). The Met fails, but that is another matter again. I believe in the principle, executing the plan (pun intended) not of my concern.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 7, 2011)

well if your happy to die for other peoples mistakes and Incompetence then more power to you!!

I will not however. youre not a soldier. you have no obligation to anyone asside from yourself. you have a choice. it would be a sad waste of a life if you were to be publicly or privately executed because the cops had the wrong guy. Just like the de Menezes case (stockwell shooting)

the police fucked up. killing an innocent man is an injustice and it would make the MET police even more Complacent because guilty or not. if youre a suspect in a serious crime. they will execute you anyway, and not only is that only wrong. it is the wrong picture to show to the rest of the world. and that makes the UK no better then any country run by a ruthless homicidal mass-murdering dictator that slaughters their own people and dumps them into mass unknown graves.

Learn from their mistakes you say?? the MET police is a joke. Mi5 is also a joke. How many times have you heard on the news that Mi5 recieved tip offs from multiple sources but never acted on it?? so many times have i heard the same thing. If Mi5 or the police had acted. then the london bus bombing probably would have never happend.

you may feel fine about 'sacrificing' yourself for somebodys incompetence. but im not going to take it sitting down if the finger was pointed at me.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't expect anyone to have the same ideals as me.

However, if I am made the prime minister of UK, one of the first things I get rid of is Health and safety  Death Penalty is another one, you must need to have absolute proof for that, eg caught stabbing someone. No wishy washy details like "oh by inference you are the killer". There must be absolute proof to for you to execute a person. Prisoners have to earn their own keep would be another one, I dont expect prisoners to sit in their cells for 20 hours a day "reflecting". What bullshit. Trimming down the public sector will be next, and with that I expect to fire myself by the end of my 5 year tenure.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 7, 2011)

believe it or not health and safety laws are no where near as severe as some people make them out to be, they only require companies to take 'reasonable steps' to prevent injury, so alot of these things companies say health and safety won't let them do is often just them looking for an excuse to not do it.

if you were to make a death penalty i would keep it for repeat offenders, not first timers


Going off-topic seeing as this topics now 2 days old, does anybody know how easy it is to go to japan?, cause i *really* want to go there, a lot!!! 

i also want to learn Japanese but i don't know where i could do that...

AND THEY CANCELLED THE NEWS OF THE WORLD, THIS IS TURNING OUT TO BE A REALLY GOOD DAY!!!


----------



## Millennium (Jul 7, 2011)

Good riddance to the news of the world, though I was reading today it's the UK's #1 paper ,lol! And they just cancel it just like that! wow.

Also +1 on the japan thing provided I could afford it. But I don't want to learn the language!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 7, 2011)

Millennium said:


> though I was reading today it's the UK's #1 paper



There's a good reason for that - the same reason they're gone! 
Everyone buy this Sunday's edition and wrap it in clingfilm - the last one ever will be end up being worth a mint!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 7, 2011)

I want to learn the langauge as It sounds nice, the people that speak it are awesome, and so i can watch anime in its original form

unfortunatly I dont know where I could learn it so i'm stuck with English and german for now.

I'm 99% sure this Sundays adult mail will be priced at like £5 or something like that.

EDIT:*daily mail, stupid htc spelling correction


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 8, 2011)

Im not fond of the Japanese as they have a really closed culture but i dont care anyway as its not like i will ever emigrate there, however i do like their products and work attitude.

I LOVE THAT NEWS OF THE WORLD SHUT DOWN!!! I think Murdoch did it to protect the BskyB deal and his other news papers from investigation. One day i hope "The Sun" also shuts down which also happens to be owned by News International, its a liar of a newspaper and it prints a load of tat. Murdochs conglomerate supports the Tories, it did in the 80s too when it tried to break the unions but supported Tony Blair who was apparently in touch with them all the time, just a bit of history for you all.

EDIT: Freedom i just have to say that im glad someone shares a similar view to me as to the previous topic.
Just been playing Shenmue on my Dreamcast have to say it looks good for a dreamcast game!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2011)

well being Chinese... I have to say that i quite like the Japanese culture. the kids are better raised. more well behaved and the women respect their men a lot more then british women. (and japanese girls are more cute -- dont out drink the men and know how to cook a damn good chicken curry)

and not only that. I like their music a lot better too!!

the only thing though. If i wanted to go live there. Id have to give up my british passport. and since that gets me pretty much anywhere. its not gonna happen.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 8, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Good riddance to the news of the world, though I was reading today it's the UK's #1 paper ,lol! And they just cancel it just like that! wow.
> 
> Also +1 on the japan thing provided I could afford it. But I don't want to learn the language!



It's actually the biggest single edition selling newspaper on the planet.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Delete the post. Still never heard of it.



I wouldn't have expected you to hear of it, our American buddies tend to look more inward than outward


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well being Chinese... I have to say that i quite like the Japanese culture. the kids are better raised. more well behaved and the women respect their men a lot more then british women. (and japanese girls are more cute -- dont out drink the men and know how to cook a damn good chicken curry)
> 
> and not only that. I like their music a lot better too!!
> 
> the only thing though. If i wanted to go live there. Id have to give up my british passport. and since that gets me pretty much anywhere. its not gonna happen.



I thought historically the Chinese and Japanese hated each other?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 8, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I thought historically the Chinese and Japanese hated each other?



Tentacle porn and things like that has caused Freedom to defect. 

Jokes aside, yes Japan and China does not have the best of relationships, but as China puts it, As much as we don't like them (North Korea), they are still neighbours so we will have to help. Same goes to France and Britain. Not the best of friends, but Hitler (and co.) was reason enough to force them together.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 8, 2011)

Ahh! my GTX280 just hit the dust! gonna sell up mah shit and get a GTX570


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I thought historically the Chinese and Japanese hated each other?



Historically. Japanese people were originally from China.
thats why japanese writing looks very similar to chinese.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 8, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Ahh! my GTX280 just hit the dust! gonna sell up mah shit and get a GTX570



I'm waiting for payday, I'll have your 9800GT's when it comes through. 3 weeks max.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 8, 2011)

From a historical standpoint, Japan during WW2 tried to annihilate and take over China. They have had MANY confrontations before that. Its a culture thing, i think they find their culture repulsive, Jap's hate a lot of other Asian cultures like Korea. It doesnt matter as a lot of the Asian cultures have superiority complexes towards each other. Like i was just reading if you are American of Chinese descent they consider you only American.

A lot of this generation dont share in this, its generally older people.

Scotland and France where historically always chummy. Scottish warriors fought on the side of France during the medieval period and vice versa.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2011)

Many many centuries ago. the chinese emperor sent a group of solidiers out to find him something that would grant him imortality, and said they would be executed if they return empty handed.

none of the soldiers ever returned. and thats how the japanese was spawned.

but yeah. Jap vs china was a very dark part of history


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Many many centuries ago. the chinese emperor sent a group of solidiers out to find him something that would grant him imortality, and said they would be executed if they return empty handed.
> 
> none of the soldiers ever returned. and thats how the japanese was spawned.
> 
> but yeah. Jap vs china was a very dark part of history



Chinese tried to invade Japan and their ships where not sea going and underestimated the distance to Japan and most of them died in the voyage. That was under the reign of Kublai Khan, who i think was one of the only foreign rulers (emperor) of China?

Like i said no one really has animosity these days i mean look at Europeans all best mates, things just change i guess since the second world war. Must've done a lot to bring people together more than we think.
EDIT: Sorry if its boring anyone else, i just find these things interesting lol.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 8, 2011)

They are selling Llano A8-3850 at Aria for £99 i think you could make a nice little media pc with that. Shove it in a m-atx rig or even an itx board.

Then at least you have the motherboard (rest of the rig) so if they update the chips you can just swap it out.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2011)

On a much lighter note. I finally managed to get around downloading that Crysis 2 DX11 patches. 

(in an internetcafe with what seems to be a 24Mbps download rate = ftw) cant wait to get home and try the DX11 textures on my brandspanking new 6970s


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> On a much lighter note...



On the other hand, I see LifeOnMars has unfortunately lost his job and is selling his i5 2500K setup. I am not sure whether he should sell that or not, but if anyone who wants to upgrade to the 2500K might want to consider.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> On the other hand, I see LifeOnMars has unfortunately lost his job and is selling his i5 2500K setup. I am not sure whether he should sell that or not, but if anyone who wants to upgrade to the 2500K might want to consider.



Its a sign Orange-kun..

My PSU, Frio and Mars's 2500k (& Mobo?? i think hes selling one of those too) throw in a set of overclocked 5850s and you have a beast of a system that will push vantage to over 30k..... not that benchmarks are that important of course. I was just saying.

Its a message from allah -- hes telling you to by mine and Mr. Mars's gear. 

its clear as day mate


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its a sign Orange-kun..
> 
> My PSU, Frio and Mars's 2500k (& Mobo?? i think hes selling one of those too) throw in a set of overclocked 5850s and you have a beast of a system that will push vantage to over 30k..... not that benchmarks are that important of course. I was just saying.
> 
> ...



Thank you Mr Gundam, but as a Chinese (the stereotypical opportunist other than Jews), I have obviously considered and rejected. Not because the price is bad (its very good), but I am not going to buy something before my results come out. If they are bad, I probably should cut down on gaming (rendering the 2500K pretty useless).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I am not going to buy something before my results come out. If they are bad, I probably should cut down on gaming (rendering the 2500K pretty useless).



If your results are bad -- Hara kiri will solve that. but buy my gear first!! dont forget. bundle deals are available on request!!


----------



## Millennium (Jul 8, 2011)

LifeOnMars's reference 5870 is a crazy good deal. It's like at least £20 cheaper then the cheapest go for on ebay. You could buy it and if you don't like it sell it for a profit!

I was tempted but since I don't play many games any more I'm going to hold off until BF3 upgrading my GPU. Or at least that's the theory!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2011)

I wonder how 2 5850s would run BF3....


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I wonder how 2 5850s would run BF3....



easily, i have a feeling its going to be BC2 -20% FPS, so long as you get over 40 now you'll be fine


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> easily, i have a feeling its going to be BC2 -20% FPS, so long as you get over 40 now you'll be fine



I get over 140.....


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I get over 140.....



i get 50, and why would anyone need 140?, at that point i would just put v-sync on and then the rig would stay silent whilst i was gaming


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i get 50, and why would anyone need 140?



It came with his shiny new toys.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 8, 2011)

3d surround would cut that down to something sensible.
though it would take some huge high def screens@highest res.
eye candy ftw!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> It came with his shiny new toys.



unfortunately a blu-ray drive didn't...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPFCGMZUrLY


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i get 50, and why would anyone need 140?, at that point i would just put v-sync on and then the rig would stay quite



I said *over* 140  and 140fps+ means i get to see more shit on my screen before anyone else does. that means i aquire targets faster and kill faster. unless everyone is running without V-sync


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> unfortunately a blu-ray drive didn't...
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPFCGMZUrLY



I have little need for a blue ray drive


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I said *over* 140  and 140fps  means i get to see more shit on my screen before anyone else does. that means i aquire targets faster and kill faster. unless everyone is running without V-sync



yeah, like that 1/1000th of a second you save is going to make a noticeable difference, you'd be better off running eyefinity so you could use your peripheral vision


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> yeah, like that 1/1000th of a second you save is going to make a noticeable difference, you'd be better off running eyefinity so you could use your peripheral vision



Or get a Killer NIC.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Or get a Killer NIC.





all the people who don't understand they are cutting about 4ms of something that has between 40ms-200ms from the network alone


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> yeah, like that 1/1000th of a second you save is going to make a noticeable difference, you'd be better off running eyefinity so you could use your peripheral vision



youre just jealous!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> youre just jealous!!



not really, i've stopped caring as much about gaming, i'm about films and anime now, thats why i keep saying you should of spent the money on a Dolby DTS Master HD receiver + Speakers and Blu-Ray drive, and a plasma would of been nice but that would of sent the budget sky-high

EDIT: AND MUSIC, but all that needs is some decent headphones


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> not really, i've stopped caring as much about gaming, i'm about films and anime now, thats why i keep saying you should of spent the money on a Dolby DTS Master HD receiver + Speakers and Blu-Ray drive, and a plasma would of been nice but that would of sent the budget sky-high



ive already spent more then £1000 to get this machine so that would depend.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ive already spent more then £1000 to get this machine so that would depend.



i'm thinking a 42"-50" panasonic or samsung plasma, attach http://www.richersounds.com/product/av-receivers/onkyo/txsr608/onkyo-txsr608-blk and some speakers and you've got my dream set up

EDIT: And a PS3 for Blu-ray + GT5


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2011)

a side from the bigger screen and better sound system. the money would be wasted. I dont watch TV let alone many dvds or blue ray movies. what makes you think i would sit down and watch B.R just because i have a 50" plasma and a booming soundsystem doesnt mean fuck all to me. Id most likely hook the sound system up to my pc and listen to music while i game on the big 50" plasma. and if i had a 50" plasma, Id need some serious muscle to run it


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> a side from the bigger screen and better sound system. the money would be wasted. I dont watch TV let alone many dvds or blue ray movies. what makes you think i would sit down and watch B.R just because i have a 50" plasma and a booming soundsystem doesnt mean fuck all to me. Id most likely hook the sound system up to my pc and listen to music while i game on the big 50" plasma. and if i had a 50" plasma, Id need some serious muscle to run it



why the serious muscle its still only 1080p?

and are you seriously telling me you don't want to watch your anime in surround sound with HD?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> why the serious muscle its still only 1080p?
> 
> and are you seriously telling me you don't want to watch your anime in surround sound with HD?



I already do on a 23" 1080p screen and Logitech z5500's


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I already do on a 23" 1080p screen and Logitech z5500's



A: only 23", also have you tried gaming on a plasma, only reason i use my Xbox is that i can play on the sofa 2-3m away, for some reason playing just feels so much better when you don't have your face pressed up against your PC monitor

B: No HD audio


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> A: only 23", also have you tried gaming on a plasma, only reason i use my Xbox is that i can play on the sofa 2-3m away, for some reason playing just feels so much better when you don't have your face pressed up against your PC monitor
> 
> B: No HD audio



Yep.

Doesnt my STX class as HD??? Im gonna get some Onkyo's next anyway. if not a new screen


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Doesnt my STX class as HD??? Im gonna get some Onkyo's next anyway. if not a new screen



the Logitech's don't support HD, last time i checked they just downscaled it down to normal 48khz 16bit at their end, not that it actually makes to much difference (to tell you the truth i use headphone for movies* so i can have an actual volume level and i've never noticed the difference at all)

*sub shakes the house like there's some sort of earthquake as we've got it next to a wall, and that might upset the neighbours so i use my headphones for most purposes


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2011)

Nor does the STX for that matter. If i got a HD sound system id need to hook the sound system up to the 6970 which does (i think) and i still prefer the sound of my STX anyhoo.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Nor does the STX for that matter. If i got a HD sound system id need to hook the sound system up to the 6970 which does (i think) and i still prefer the sound of my STX anyhoo.



i've just reached the point now where spending money on Proccesor and graphics card seems pointless, theirs been no innovation in gaming at all in the last few years, besides Batman (and the new tomb-raider looks good

--> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: in other news the tomb-raider website just let me in, when i told it my date of birth was the 9th of october 1066 (date of the battle of hastings) and it let me in, so somewhere on their server it says they've just got a visit from a 950 year old


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2011)

all updates are done!! shutting shop and heading off home. Good bye my sweet 24mb download rate


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> all updates are done!! shutting shop and heading off home. Good bye my sweet 24mb download rate



whats with your download speed?

EDIT: Its friday, and that means i'm thinking of changing my Avatar

can't decide between this  -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and this ------------------->


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> whats with your download speed?
> 
> EDIT: Its friday, and that means i'm thinking of changing my Avatar
> 
> ...



I dont have a 24Mb connection at home. All i have this this shitty ass mobile broadband, which gives me hardly 1Mb download rate on most days despite advertising speeds of 7.2Mbps.

Im also trying out their new 4G dongle and it only connects to 4G when it feels like it and even when it does 4G is shit slow. i cant even turn a motherf*cking page! so i gotta disconnect and reconnect again so it goes back to 3G.

Reason why i dont have proper internet..... Family politics thats all im gonna say. And the best 'free wi-fi' *nudge nudge wink wink* around these parts are pretty poor despite me having a 10dB antenna. no good for gaming.

My ping however is still fine for BC2. my ping is like 120ish. used to be a lot worse - around the 200-300+ mark but ive taped the dongle down to a cooking pot of some sorts and its really boosted my signal. I can get 80ping in speedtest and not 200 something like usual.

I would return this 4G dongle but it works a lot better then my previous one.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 8, 2011)

i was stuck on 3 for 3 years i could not game for shit on it, download speeds were like 40kb/s and pings were 180-300.... i hated it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> i was stuck on 3 for 3 years i could not game for shit on it, download speeds were like 40kb/s and pings were 180-300.... i hated it



Im stuck on them  they are the only people to offer 5Gb for £15 a month. mobile broadband is oh so terribly bad value.

I can game on it but it depends on the time of day. Ive noticed that they throttle the connection HARD. Some days i can barely download at over 3kbps but turning pages or watching a youtube video is absolutely fine. no slow downs at all.

Im gonna call them up and cancel my rolling contract with them. I heard in a lot forums from people that done the same thing. got their monthly bill cut to £10-11 per month. then its £25 for 7Gb on pay as you go....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2011)

the only other choice i have is connection to a public BT Openzone  AP. but their prices are even worse then 3 and most of the mobile broadband providers


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 8, 2011)

T mobile are not too bad actually i have a PAYG chip in my netbook it seems pretty good


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2011)

their fair usage policy is retarded. but most 3g providers allow uncapped and unlimited access to internet on mobiles or ipads on 'all you can eat' data plans which is stupid as mobile broadband users are just swept to one side. to avoid 'overloading' their precious network. they choke the speeds of the mobile broadband users. Im gonna give them a ring about their appalling service and also write them a letter. then im gonna gather evidence from disgruntled users on the same network from other forums and independent public survey sites and submit my findings to watchdog.

with the amount of complaints people have made it wont be just a few print outs that are making its way to watch dog. It will be a whole 10inch thick dossier


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 9, 2011)

Go to tmobile


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 9, 2011)

or even vodafone, on my phone i went over my 1GB data plan, so what they did was they increased my monthly plan to 1.5gb for free...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 9, 2011)

Sorry OT vodka + YouTube = drunken reminiscence   FTW


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 9, 2011)

Quick question i have a boxed up NZXT Tempest plus im using a Lancool K62 case, I've been considering selling these to try and get a Corsair 600T White (£120) do you lads think that's possible. My main concern is shipping and getting buyers. My other concern is these cases might not be worth much any more.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 9, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Go to tmobile



but Tmobile have a  fair usage policy for 250mb per day  I use a lot more then that bro. 250mb wont even last me 2hrs in BC2


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 9, 2011)

Have you tried getting real Internet?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 9, 2011)

Freedom, can you pick up any of those "BTOpenZone" or "BTFon" wireless networks in your area?
With my BT contract, I get unlimited minutes/download to all of the WiFi OpenZone things. I can slide you my login details if you like, see if it works?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 9, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Have you tried getting real Internet?



Read a few posts back,  back to the posts after I said "Goodbye my sweet 24mb download rate"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 9, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Freedom, can you pick up any of those "BTOpenZone" or "BTFon" wireless networks in your area?
> With my BT contract, I get unlimited minutes/download to all of the WiFi OpenZone things. I can slide you my login details if you like, see if it works?



f**king hell mate. If it works. I will set up a regular direct debit to your account for £10 a month. Better then paying £15 a month for this mobile broadband Bullshit

I have a fairly strong signal with those (at least my 10dB antenna is good for something) but the problem is the prices put me off!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> f**king hell mate. If it works. I will set up a regular direct debit to your account for £10 a month. Better then paying £15 a month for this mobile broadband Bullshit
> 
> I have a fairly strong signal with those (at least my 10dB antenna is good for something) but the problem is the prices put me off!



PM'ing!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 9, 2011)

Well i used to borrow the free wifi from McDonalds when i was waiting to get connected. McDonalds is only next door to me btw so the signal was good.

Thats hell of a nice of Scam!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 9, 2011)

Let's see if this works!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 9, 2011)

Unfortunately I wasnt able to try  signals too weak to connect. and i cant be arsed to go out there and toy with the antenna right now (as its outside in the garden) with your permission, i'll keep your details and give it a go in the morning when i wake up.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 9, 2011)

Yea that's all good mate


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 9, 2011)

cheers for that anyway. It will be really interesting to see how it works. how much do you pay a month if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 9, 2011)

£33.90 altogether. Unlimited anytime landline calls and unlimited 19.5Mb Broadband. And the unlimited wifi minutes.
Have a look here to see how the Openzone/Fon thing works.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 9, 2011)

well at least i can take it down the pub with me and use my laptop there.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 9, 2011)

I can get a BTFon network on my Net PC (Not my one - I could see the network before I got my broadband)

Yup, just logged into it selecting BT Openzone to login.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 9, 2011)

I've won a competition, how good has this week been!, the daily mail shuts down, and I get a free game 

And yes, I am posting this at nearly 3 in the morning...
EDIT: Actually 3 in the morning now, should probably stop posting till tommorow


----------



## Millennium (Jul 9, 2011)

What game did you get?

btw for all UK readers, the sun + greenman gaming free games this weekend. Arma II and Men of War stand out. Can't complain for free!

Only prob is the GMG site is pretty slow. But I got all three games took around 1/2 hour of clicking and refreshing!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 9, 2011)

Millennium said:


> What game did you get?
> 
> btw for all UK readers, the sun   greenman gaming free games this weekend. Arma II and Men of War stand out. Can't complain for free!
> 
> Only prob is the GMG site is pretty slow. But I got all three games took around 1/2 hour of clicking and refreshing!



sounds good, i got fallout new vegas


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 9, 2011)

Millennium said:


> What game did you get?
> 
> btw for all UK readers, the sun + greenman gaming free games this weekend. Arma II and Men of War stand out. Can't complain for free!
> 
> Only prob is the GMG site is pretty slow. But I got all three games took around 1/2 hour of clicking and refreshing!



Thanks for posting this, site seems to be under high demand at the moment but I'll just keep refreshing until I get in there. Arma II for free, sweet!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 9, 2011)

greenman web server must be having a heart attack with the amount of traffic they are picking up


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 9, 2011)

just fixed my cable management and cleaned the heat-sinks, now my PC looks really good and runs 5c less


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 9, 2011)

does that mean you can only play 'em this weekend ?
demo code kinda thing.
I got arma 2 in a steam chgeapy deal and still havent got past training 
i thought to get men of war for when my computer is back to normal running cond as opposed to how it is now.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 9, 2011)

I was gonna get the games but meh can't even be bothered  It's a Saturday after all!


----------



## Millennium (Jul 9, 2011)

The games are free over this weekend and if you get them in time you can keep em forever. 

Arma 2 looks pretty hardcore not sure I have time to learn it!

PS scam you can always get them tomorrow. It's sunny now isn't it?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 9, 2011)

can any of you guys tell me what the difference between this and this are

http://www.sendit.com/dvd/evangelion-1.01-youre-not-alone/10067103.html

http://www.sendit.com/blu-ray/evangelion-1.11-youre-not-alone-special-edition/10067105.html

is it just the format, (ones DVD and one Blu-ray) or is there other difference


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 9, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> can any of you guys tell me what the difference between this and this are
> 
> http://www.sendit.com/dvd/evangelion-1.01-youre-not-alone/10067103.html
> 
> ...



Well i know what region 2 is but what is region B? The blu ray is special edition btw, the dvd is not that much i can tell from just those pages. I bet the blu ray is all remastered and shit too.

I just discovered it will be like £8 to ship per pc case. Tempted to sell both my cases and get a 600T in white. Yeah i know a few posts back i said i was thinking of it.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 9, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Well i know what region 2 is but what is region B? The blu ray is special edition btw, the dvd is not that much i can tell from just those pages. I bet the blu ray is all remastered and shit too.
> 
> I just discovered it will be like £8 to ship per pc case. Tempted to sell both my cases and get a 600T in white. Yeah i know a few posts back i said i was thinking of it.



What cases you wanting to sell?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 9, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Well i know what region 2 is but what is region B? The blu ray is special edition btw, the dvd is not that much i can tell from just those pages. I bet the blu ray is all remastered and shit too.
> 
> I just discovered it will be like £8 to ship per pc case. Tempted to sell both my cases and get a 600T in white. Yeah i know a few posts back i said i was thinking of it.



Blu-Rays have different regions to DVD's, i believe there's only 3 vs 5 with DVD's and their done at a software level so many players will play all regions

Is it worth getting the Blu-Ray?, i do like special editions 

i'm just looking at what to get as they've got all their anime on sale http://www.sendit.com/dvd/offers/manga-s-20th-anniversary.list (never say i don't provide you guys with a lot of cheap anime  )


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 9, 2011)

gonna nab me an SilverStone Raven RV01!!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 9, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Blu-Rays have different regions to DVD's, i believe there's only 3 vs 5 with DVD's and their done at a software level so many players will play all regions
> 
> Is it worth getting the Blu-Ray?, i do like special editions
> 
> i'm just looking at what to get as they've got all their anime on sale http://www.sendit.com/dvd/offers/manga-s-20th-anniversary.list



Obviously assuming you have a Blu-Ray player... do you like watching the Blu-Ray over DVD? If not then go for the DVD. 

Personally when it comes to things like special editions, I get them, because I do enjoy watching the extras that you get.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 9, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> Obviously assuming you have a Blu-Ray player... do you like watching the Blu-Ray over DVD? If not then go for the DVD.



Blu-rays are a weird situation for me, due to the way things have ended up being set up, i can either watch DVD's on a 42" plasma with surround sound, or Blu-rays on a 32" LCD (Which actually takes up a lot of my vision as i sit about 1m away from it) with headphones

Do you guys think i should start a petition or something to get a Sky movies anime channel

i like special editions as they look nice normally (i also like to feel i'm supporting the people who made the movie)


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 9, 2011)

Headphones...

Hell DVD all the way! You can't watch good films/TV with headphones. It's just not cricket.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> gonna nab me an SilverStone Raven RV01!!



Niiiice, but the Raven 2's better  muuuch bigger though from what I've seen...
What appeals to you about the Raven 1, just out of interest?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 9, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> Hell DVD all the way! You can't watch good films/TV with headphones. It's just not cricket.



you'd be surprised, get some good headphones, a decently long cable, and plug it in to the headphone socket , i've re-watched some movies with headphones and you just notice so many things you don't normally (Scott pilgrims a great example, you notice so many background sounds that add to the atmosphere you just don't on a surround system)

that said i'm being pushed towards DVD as its half the price

Also i'm a bit of a headphones person, i went to a party a few weeks ago wearing these massive over-ears, and managed to get control of the music (apparently by wearing your own headphones and listening to your own music you get noticed quite a lot) , AC/DC is so much better then that normal pop rubbish they play


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 9, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Niiiice, but the Raven 2's better  muuuch bigger though from what I've seen...
> What appeals to you about the Raven 1, just out of interest?





scaminatrix said:


> Niiiice, but the Raven 2's better  muuuch bigger though from what I've seen...
> What appeals to you about the Raven 1, just out of interest?



#1. Looks like a stealth fighter. 

#2. I need an ATX case to work with - it was a squeeze getting these 2 6970's into the Antec 902 and due to the Kuhler 920 sticking out inside the case i cant mount a fan on the side panel so no extra cooling for the graphics card.

#3. my Antec 902 is about 2-3years old (i think)

#4. Im used to the side panel being on the left handside and not the right


----

ive still done a fine job getting everything inside. I should take a few pics though. Cable management isnt as clean as it could be though but its the best i could do with such a case


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 9, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you'd be surprised, get some good headphones, a decently long cable, and plug it in to the headphone socket , i've re-watched some movies with headphones and you just notice so many things you don't normally



That's a good point - I used to hear things through headphones that I hadn't heard on any other system. Until I got my HarmanKardon HK6100 and Mission speakers - that's when I started hearing all those things on a proper setup.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 9, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> That's a good point - I used to hear things through headphones that I hadn't heard on any other system. Until I got my HarmanKardon HK6100 and Mission speakers - that's when I started hearing all those things on a proper setup.



the biggest problem is the neighbours, we've got a 1000w Panasonic surround system and we can't turn it up too loud as the sub does frequency's so low you just get this massive rumble in other rooms, and the house is semi-detached so...


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> #4. Im used to the side panel being on the left handside and not the right



I always forget about that one! That was one of my influencing factors on getting the Raven 2 - I made an upside-down case just because I needed the window on the other side!

The Raven 1 does look nice, it's just it looks taller than it is long. I like the kind of new Alienware-y cases, really long but not too tall. I really like the idea of having the PSU separate from the rest of the system though, like you get with the Raven 1.



cheesy999 said:


> the biggest problem is the neighbours, we've got a 1000w Panasonic surround system and we can't turn it up too loud as the sub does frequency's so low you just get this massive rumble in other rooms, and the house is semi-detached so...



I live in a block of flats with moany neighbours, but I'm the moaniest one and I don't give a f*ck so my music goes LOUD!!!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 9, 2011)

Freedom - have you tried that shiznit yet?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 9, 2011)

just about to give it a go!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 9, 2011)

Shweeeet.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 9, 2011)

Unfortunately no can do im afraid. I cant get a good signal. and ive moved the antenna all over the fricking garden and i cant get decent signal anywhere.

thanks for the thought anyway. and if its alright with you i'll hang on to your details to use it while im having a gin&tonic at wetherspoons!!! rare occasion. but at least i know i can use it while im there.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 9, 2011)

Yea just makes sure no-one spikes your drink, rapes you and steals my details 
Try changing the adapter settings on your wi-fi card, maybe it's stuck on b and needs g or whatever. I used to mess about with mine all the time, changing settings and that to get new networks. Nothing to do with how far away they are, just what settings they're using


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 9, 2011)

What an absolute crock of shit been trying to get on that green man gaming all day and the furthest I have got is putting ArmaII in my basket which has taken ages btw as I keep getting 504 bad gateway and then I finally get bthere and can't get through to checkout, fu*kkikkkkkkk


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 9, 2011)

ArmA II multiplayer is free to play anyway. The SP campaigns aren't really worth playing tbh. It's a crack sim if you get a load of mates playing with you.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 9, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> What cases you wanting to sell?



NZXT Tempst (original not evo) and possibly my current case Lancool PC K62.
Should be like £8 or thereabout for each one to ship using a collect and deliver courier.

Just been out and bought the new Liverpool Away shirt and i have to say its a smart looking footy shirt. Similar size to my Scotland shirt which is great (size large). Its roastin' here in Glasgow but apparently its raining in Inverness and the golf was postponed.

Contemplated getting Arma II but fuck it if the servers are overloaded.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 9, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Yea just makes sure no-one spikes your drink, rapes you and steals my details
> Try changing the adapter settings on your wi-fi card, maybe it's stuck on b and needs g or whatever. I used to mess about with mine all the time, changing settings and that to get new networks. Nothing to do with how far away they are, just what settings they're using



No signal = too far away from AP or somethings blocking the AP (too many walls or big buildings in the way) 

I have a Edimax EW-7318USg with a 10dBi antenna attached instead of the standard 4dBi attached to the top of a 7ft metal pole for for better signal and 
 still nothing. they must have done something to the AP or someones got a house full of microwaves that are on constantly and causing interfering with the signal.

I used to be able to pick up BT Openzone AP perfectly last year. 

I even tried to switch to another 10dBi back up antenna i had and still no joy.

no idea what changed


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 9, 2011)

Aw man, well keep checking, all you need is someone to get BT near you and you'll be sorted.

On another note, rip off much? 
http://www.porthale.co.uk/products.asp?partno=PW367EA
I know it says workstation, but really? over £1,000?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 9, 2011)

for that money the hardware is just woeful. 

I think it could be more a case of geography then anything else. maybe its a rural area and they are the only people for miles that sell computer gear. who knows. 

Dell however has much better offers and the tech is more more uptodate


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 9, 2011)

its got a floppy drive 
2011,nearly all mobo's are getting rid of legacy as much as poss,other than OC boards needing a ps2 for k/board..
not even a monitor...


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 9, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> 2011,nearly all mobo's are getting rid of legacy as much as poss,other than OC boards needing a ps2 for k/board..



i had to fix 2 PC's that didn't have ps/2 yesterday, i only had 1 usb keyboard...

EDIT: We need more musical genres' named like this --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Powerviolence


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 9, 2011)

Anyone know if I can add Arma II to my steam?. I've finally got a key but looks like I may have to download "Capsule" in order to play it as it doesn't seem to be recognised on Steam as a valid key?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 9, 2011)

Your going need to use capsule

Isn't it interesting how tech always brakes right before you really need it?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 9, 2011)

I find it funny how ps/2 is superior to USB for using keyboards since you only get full n key rollover on a ps/2 connection.

Just watching T in the Park, my sister went again this year. Just not my thing to crowded for me.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 10, 2011)

And 'the girl who leapt through time' is now my official best movie of all time, if I had to watch just one movie in my life, it would be that movie

Does anyone know what the music from it Is called so i can buy it


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 10, 2011)

Here your best asking anime questions in the anime club. Im not being rude its just you will have your questions answered better over there.

LOL first comment i read when looking up "The Girl Who Leapt Through Time" was "this is one of the only anime that has a good english dub".


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 10, 2011)

decided to reinstall vista, and upgrade to 64bit whilst i was at it, whats amazing its that its gone from blank hard drive to now fully functional in about 12 minutes


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> decided to reinstall vista, and upgrade to 64bit whilst i was at it, whats amazing its that its gone from blank hard drive to now fully functional in about 12 minutes



f**k vista. install Windows 7 instead! you'll wish youd done it sooner


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> f**k vista. install Windows 7 instead! you'll wish youd done it sooner



i've already installed windows 7 3 times this week (been doing my work experiance at a computer place)

And i don't see how its that much better, with this fresh install i'm booting in under a minute


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i've already installed windows 7 3 times this week (been doing my work experiance at a computer place)
> 
> And i don't see how its that much better, with this fresh install i'm booting in under a minute



*USE IT* for a week or two then lets see if you say the same thing again


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> *USE IT* for a week or two then lets see if you say the same thing again



i've been using a windows 7 laptop for several months...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i've been using a windows 7 laptop for several months...



well for me the difference was as clear as day. maybe on a laptop it might not feel as responses because its using slower hardware


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well for me the difference was as clear as day. maybe on a laptop it might not feel as responses because its using slower hardware


its a core i laptop, i know that windows 7 is faster but it doesn't bring many new features and its about £100

If i could get the full install for ~£50 i would do it but at the moment its double the price and i just can't justify that when the money could be spent on an SSD or a better GFX card


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 10, 2011)

Its a retweaked vista under the hood more or less.

check with some of the tech guys where you are doing work experience. see if they are willing to order you a copy of W7 though the company so you dont have to pay VAT.

they could just tell you to piss off or they could do it for you. as you will be there 2-4weeks with no pay. I had to pay for my own lunch and travel expenses traveling from my house into liverpool street every morning. I heard some of my other friends got paid for their work experience. but youre not supposed to.

youre there to learn but shit costs money dawg.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 10, 2011)

also if you are a student or have kids in the house,win 7 ultimate 64 is only £55 +/-
for what its worth i used vista for ages and although its got some nice window dressing,i found it to be far inferior to win7,and one helluva memory hog too.

aren't we due a sync'd avvie change?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey, is there a UK user that is interested in a Kindle?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 10, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> also if you are a student or have kids in the house,win 7 ultimate 64 is only £55 +/-
> for what its worth i used vista for ages and although its got some nice window dressing,i found it to be far inferior to win7,and one helluva memory hog too.
> 
> aren't we due a sync'd avvie change?



So far i've only found upgrade copies of the education version  (or whatever they call them)

they've got upgrades here --> http://www.software4students.co.uk/...ampaign=June_28th_newsletter&utm_medium=email for £40



WhiteLotus said:


> Hey, is there a UK user that is interested in a Kindle?



Yes, but unfortunately i have very little money at the moment

Overall the problem is not getting a cheap copy but getting a cheap copy that's *NOT *upgrade


----------



## Millennium (Jul 10, 2011)

I bet vista with 8gb would be faster multitasking then windows 7 with 4gb. I say spend your money on memory if you need it and ABSOLUTELY *an ssd* if you dont have one. Great upgrade. Better then the memory. 

My 2600k import fell through now I'm thinking of getting a 2600k + video card maybe  Can get a 2500k for £130 on ebay... but why not spend the extra £50 now and get a kick ass top end CPU right? right? 

I am just gonna see how much CPU i can get a game to use on my current setup


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 10, 2011)

Millennium said:


> I bet vista with 8gb would be faster multitasking then windows 7 with 4gb. I say spend your money on memory if you need it and ABSOLUTELY *an ssd* if you dont have one. Great upgrade. Better then the memory.
> 
> My 2600k import fell through now I'm thinking of getting a 2600k + video card maybe  Can get a 2500k for £130 on ebay... but why not spend the extra £50 now and get a kick ass top end CPU right? right?
> 
> I am just gonna see how much CPU i can get a game to use on my current setup



If youre looking for a good deal on a 2500k and some other gear. go look at LifeOnMars's FS thread. dude has just lost his job and he could do with the cash. so hes selling off some high end gear


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 10, 2011)

Millennium said:


> I bet vista with 8gb would be faster multitasking then windows 7 with 4gb. I say spend your money on memory if you need it and ABSOLUTELY *an ssd* if you dont have one. Great upgrade. Better then the memory.
> 
> My 2600k import fell through now I'm thinking of getting a 2600k + video card maybe  Can get a 2500k for £130 on ebay... but why not spend the extra £50 now and get a kick ass top end CPU right? right?
> 
> I am just gonna see how much CPU i can get a game to use on my current setup



i can get 90% on BC2

and now i've redone my wiring and cleaned out the dust i don't have to under-clock it to avoid thermal throttling (stock AMD heatsink ) (actual problem is i've got a c3 with a max temp of 71'c but since its an unlock the board makes it throttle at 63'c like the original phenom ii chips)

I'm running vista, it was ok speed but when you activate ready-boost, on a usb stick, magic happens and it goes faster


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 10, 2011)

Off topic again! I am looking for a knife sharpener, what should I get? Preferably something I can get online / easy to get in supermarket.

Looking at this one atm: http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B001DXVL6K/?tag=tec053-21

Only complaint is that people seem to find it shaving too much metal off the knife. Any thoughts?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 10, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Off topic again! I am looking for a knife sharpener, what should I get? Preferably something I can get online / easy to get in supermarket.
> 
> Looking at this one atm: http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B001DXVL6K/?tag=tec053-21
> 
> Only complaint is that people seem to find it shaving too much metal off the knife. Any thoughts?



I have that exact same sharpner, and all I can say is get it. It's fucking amazing.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 10, 2011)

do any of you have a system as balanced as mine?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 10, 2011)

No, but I have a low score, if that's any consolation  Anyone got a lower score?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 10, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> No, but I have a low score, if that's any consolation  Anyone got a lower score?



i ended up installing windows 7 on a pc on thursday only to realize i couldn't get networking drivers for it, and it ran *incredibly slowly*

also i couldn't find the driver for a 'Nvidia riva TNT'?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> do any of you have a system as balanced as mine?
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110710/lol.jpg


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 10, 2011)

Over at Adobe forums they're using a modified file to show the scores from 1-10 instead of 1-7.9. No-one would give it to me  clicky b*stards


----------



## Millennium (Jul 10, 2011)

I wouldn't say it's more balanced, but I'm pretty pleased with my score. My SSD is a really cheap one, but 64gb. 






For the record specs at the time are:

Processor:	i5 750 @ 4ghz
Motherboard:	P55m-UD4
Cooling:	MUX-120
Memory:	Corsair 8gb (4*2gb) 1600mhz @ 9-9-9-24
Video Card:	PNY GTS 250 PCI-E 512
Hard Disk:	Hitachi 7200rpm 2gb + 64gb Kingston SSD
Optical Drive:	Pioneer dvd-rw
CRT/LCD Model:	G2420HDBL
Case:	Lian Li PC-60
Sound Card:	Audigy 2 zs PCI
PSU:	Corsair 650 TX
Software:	Win 7 64bit


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 10, 2011)

there is a big difference between your scores and mine, your using windows* 7*, i'm using *vista*, 5.9 is the *highest* score windows vista will give, *therefore where mine looks slower then yours, my computer is actually so fast windows can not rate it properly*


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 10, 2011)

but you are wrong scam,


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 10, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> also if you are a student or have kids in the house,win 7 ultimate 64 is only £55 +/-
> for what its worth i used vista for ages and although its got some nice window dressing,i found it to be far inferior to win7,and one helluva memory hog too.
> 
> aren't we due a sync'd avvie change?



Maybe we could do sync'd up avatars but im going back to something for a few days, bring it up again next weekend and we can think of an idea for one, get Tatty and all the UK'ers involved.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i ended up installing windows 7 on a pc on thursday only to realize i couldn't get networking drivers for it, and it ran *incredibly slowly*
> 
> also i couldn't find the driver for a 'Nvidia riva TNT'?



If its using an old Nvidia TNT then it should *NOT run windows 7 period, XP would probably be slow. YOU hardly see anything that old paired with anything that isnt as old as it is.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 10, 2011)

Ot but yet again Im watching a movie

And Summer wars is a fantasticly funny movie

'uncle, what you looking at'

'ladies with big boobs

'what was your job in america'

'ninja'

'Yeah, really?

^accidentally posted that In the bc2 clubhouse


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 10, 2011)

If you didn't know, you can hit edit and ninja delete posts but mods and admins can see deleted and edited posts.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 10, 2011)

It wasnt a ninja delete it took me half n hour to notice, and why would theybcare anyway, its clear i didnt post It there delibratley

Also

'is that a defense force motto'

'not really I just lifted It from seven sumarai'


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 10, 2011)

Well for a start it saves a mod coming deleting it, common curtsey i guess. Just seemed like you never knew about the delete feature, which might come in handy sometime.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 10, 2011)

No, I just edited it out

Thought after half an hour it would.of been noticed by too.may people


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> No, I just edited it out
> 
> Thought after half an hour it would.of been noticed by too.may people



Okay cool man.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 10, 2011)

I do have a problem now, since I've watched both of my movies that means all Ive got to watch for this week is six episodes of guyver


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 10, 2011)

Dammit I need £115! Just been offered an MSI Twin Frozr II - why does payday have to take so long?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 10, 2011)

I see i'm not the only one with money problems


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 10, 2011)

No you're certaily not lol ain't had a sniff of work in the last coupla weeks. South East is craaaap


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 10, 2011)

You live about 40 miles away from me...

I have a lack of money as you don't get paid for work experience


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 10, 2011)

Still South East of the country 
40 miles? Ashford and Canterbury are less than 20 miles from me; 40 miles is past Maidstone - Gillingham-ish. Bugger all money generated down here, unless you're Roger De Haan lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2011)

I wished i purchased a sapphire card instead....



> [ 7/10/2011 1:46:35 AM] Good morning. I just bought two of your 6970s last week (i will register both of them after this) and after reading up on the warranty it would seem that you void warranty for people who want to put a 3rd party cooler on their card or at least to let you know before any changes are made so you can update the warranty status. as it stands, I only wish to replace the thermal paste on the graphics card with some Arctic MX-4. I have carried out this process many times before on my older cards. so i just wanted to double check with you first before i do anything as i don`t want to void the warranty just after getting the 2 cards. thanks
> 
> [JAMES 7/11/2011 10:06:08 AM] Hi, thanks for your message, unfortunately, removing the fan will almost certrainly void the warranty held by your reseller, even if this is temporary, so we would not recommend doing so. please can you register the products using the correct serial number (e.g. I4H917634). thank you, James.




time to add these cards to my FS thread. Im not happy with warranty thats so restrictive....

oh and my response to them...



> thanks,
> 
> Well, in that case, I will be returning both of these of these cards a swapping them for another brand. I understand the reasoning behind your restrictive warranty. as you don't want unnecessary RMA's but not allowing me to apply new thermal paste really takes the biscuit. The cards run very hot and MX-4 could really help lower the temperatures a little more.
> 
> ...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2011)

^Totally not a troll


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 11, 2011)

</sarcasm>_Great_</sarcasm> use of the English language there Freedom.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 11, 2011)

Damn Freedom, I thought XFX were the ones who allowed you to do that, as long as you tell them? Or have I got it very wrong?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Damn Freedom, I thought XFX were the ones who allowed you to do that, as long as you tell them? Or have I got it very wrong?



thats how its supposed to work. and thats what i read in forums. so I know people have contacted XFX before hand to keep them updated on whats their going to be done to their cards. and XFX have given them the go ahead to do it as they need to log it in their RMA database.

but this is stupid. as i did mention that i have done the same thing countless numbers of times on older cards. and lets face it, If i was a real noob with no technical knowledge what so ever i probably wouldnt even known what the fuck MX-4 was or what thermal paste does or how beneficial thermal paste is to cooling. 

They were once on the side of the enthusiast. but this is taking it too far. I think they got sick of dealing with peoples RMA's. waiting for a response from SCAN on the matter.

Just told them I used the card to browse the net and run a few benchmarks but i wasnt 100% satisfied with the product and wish to return them both. (well within my rights under the distance selling regulations) then I'll go to ebuyer and pick up some Sapphire or HiS cards. ebuyer have a better stocked selection of 6970s then SCAN for some reason.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2011)

and damn it ive just been shot down by SCAN



> If the cards have been installed and used we would be unable to accept them back for a refund.
> 
> Due to the sensitive nature of IT equipment we cannot accept the return of any item that has had the manufacturer official seal opened.
> 
> ...



Micheal W... thats the dude who gave me bad RMA service the last time round.

Oh well. Nevermind, The Returns dept manager is also a rep on Bit-tech. I'll go take my claim directly with him as i know Mr. Micheal W. here will stonewall me If i tried to persist with my claim.


----------



## Millennium (Jul 11, 2011)

In the spirit of posting bargains (to cheer Freedom up if nothing else!) here is another one.

Assassins Creed 2 for £2.50 digital download. UK only.

Gotta have some good games for all that kickass hardware, right?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 11, 2011)

Bunch of bar stewards! I still got like a year and a half warranty before I can change the paste on my 5770. Don't want to do it yet because the fan's been (quietly) buzzing for about a year.

 My 5770 @ 960/1440 doesn't go over 65 deg.c (with my extra heatsinks all over the card) - I'm addicted to low temps. I won't let any componenet in my rig go over 65. (Gammy un-unlockable) CPU seems to be convinced it's only 29 deg.c!! It won't move even after a few hours of gaming!!

Shame there's no Vapor-X/Toxic version of the 6970 - the Vapor-X's run nice and cool generaly - would you consider one of them?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2011)

If the price was right i would. usually cards with Vapor X or Toxic coolers charge a small price premium.

these 6970s are supposed to have Vapor chamber cooling anyway but that still doesnt stop them from hitting 81'c in BC2.

Ive got 3 bloody years to wait for warranty to end before i can start fiddling with the card. if SCAN wont accept them back then I'll try to get rid of them along with my 5850s and go with a sapphire card instead


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 11, 2011)

Yea the Vapor's are a little bit more expensive AFAIK. I would have had one off you, but I need an nvidia card for my vid editing rig. Gonna be the first nvidia card I've actually bought for myself 
You might have to ebay them to get a proper price, I can't see them going for top dollar on here.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2011)

yeah, Im gonna need to throw the 2 5850s up on Ebay too i thinks.  not too much traffic here.

I could put them up on gumtree too and see if i can get anyone local to take them off me. but all im gonna get is a bunch of polish people calling me up and trying to lowball me.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 11, 2011)

Pffft I've had decent stuff up on gumtree for aaaages and didn't even get a sniff of interest. It's crap on there man, less traffic than here 
I just bought a videocamera off the bay - I was supposed to buying a broken one to fix my little brother's, but ended up buying a semi-broken one  I know what's wrong with this one so easy fix!!

The seller sold it to me straight instead of all the bidding crap, I'm just waiting for her to take down the listing now.
Here


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 11, 2011)

bloody hell that looks like it could just be the retention mechanism!
hope you got some tiny little screwdrivers sir!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 11, 2011)

I pulled the trigger on an MSI GTX570, it is the one most expensive thing i have ever bought!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Pffft I've had decent stuff up on gumtree for aaaages and didn't even get a sniff of interest. It's crap on there man, less traffic than here
> I just bought a videocamera off the bay - I was supposed to buying a broken one to fix my little brother's, but ended up buying a semi-broken one  I know what's wrong with this one so easy fix!!
> 
> The seller sold it to me straight instead of all the bidding crap, I'm just waiting for her to take down the listing now.
> Here



I have had tonnes of interest when selling my Xonar D2X and the first time i tried to sell my 5850 on there. Its just full of foreign people trying to get a cheap deal.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 11, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> bloody hell that looks like it could just be the retention mechanism!
> hope you got some tiny little screwdrivers sir!



Yea I got all the tools, I've done one of these before, slightly different model but same series. I've fixed countless amounts of phones and digicam's over the years and I got tiny little fingers lol The worst bit about these is that the ribbon connectors are really hard to break when you're pulling them out of the boards; I've killed a few cameras like that 



FreedomEclipse said:


> I have had tonnes of interest when selling my Xonar D2X and the first time i tried to sell my 5850 on there. Its just full of foreign people trying to get a cheap deal.



Aah, I never had anything that high value on there - £50 mobo and £60 CPU.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2011)

The 5850s are up on there anyway. hopefully i should have them both off my hands in about a week


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 11, 2011)

I was thinking about gpu pricing when i saw an radeon 2900x at a bootsale yesterday,it prolly retailed at £150+ at some point,now it was on offer for £10 

yet when you look at what todays £150 gets you in terms of 3d performance and no blockies and jaggies etc,it doesnt seem so bad,i wonder what £150 does in terms of performance in another 5 years.
my 470s were 240 (just released)and 180 (6 months later) brand new 
though i got not alot of shekels right now,i am glad i got them when i did.

Fixing my n97 was a mare scam,the ribbon cables are so tiny i had to use tweezers to pull them out,i've not tried cameras but some lappies seem to be a million parts waiting to explode when you get that last screw out.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2011)

Going Fishing@gumtree


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 11, 2011)

no way!
i sold an 512mb x1900 xtx for 13 on ebay a couple months ago lol
pretty card though,all translucent red and stuff.
£100!!!
is huskie not here any more? i thought he was just on holidays or something


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Yup, it was the 512MB aswell. I don't deal with ab_ anymore, for obvious reasons.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145508
> 
> Na not on holiday, he done one back home.



so huskie is no longer coming back to the UK???


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 11, 2011)

My word.
i thought they were _just reasonable_ cards five years ago,but i guess huskie had his reasons for going ahead with it.bad form on abu mentals behalf to pull a stunt like that though


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> so huskie is no longer coming back to the UK???



No, he didn't make any mention of coming back. Just seemed sad at having to go. Obviously, there's only so much emotion that can be conveyed through a text message though  shame.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 11, 2011)

Just to point out,

The UK TPU thread now has >9000 replies.


Fuck yea.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2011)

damn, and i was gonna see if he could help me wire up some really old speakers as well  got an old set of 5.1s here that are still usable but suffer from a problem with the wired remote that keeps messing with with the volume. was gonna send it to him and see if he could use his skills to fix it.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 11, 2011)

Ah, there's no shortage of skilled people here, me and MightyMission are quite good with those sorta bits. Take your pick


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 11, 2011)

silly question:have you used compressed air or a toothbrush to clean out the dust/dirt/stuff off from between the contacts?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2011)

Of course. but it still happends. and Scam, i thought you was a Repo man!!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 11, 2011)

Ain't had a sniff of work in the last coupla weeks. Been crap. Having to live off savings  Big payday next week though, so hardware buying time!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Big payday next week though, so hardware buying time!



buy my gear!!! I'll do you an even sweater deal on my 5850s if you want. 

Im still waiting for fourstaff. If he got good results. then hes gonna be buying my gear.

If i cant sell those F12 fans, Im just gonna use a small pair of cutters or something and take the fan off them then use the frame as a shroud for my 920 to stop the noise when the fan ramps up


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 11, 2011)

I need an nv card. Got a Twin Frozr II GTX 470 lined up and a MM U2UFO just for fun lol Also, Bo$$'s 9800GT's too. Was thinking of your FRIO, but I dunno if I can find a use for it. I just want it to have it


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 11, 2011)

did you try a new pot?(potentiometer)
470s rock at reasonable resolutions,but going from a 1440x900 to a 1680x1050 still with everything maxed i did notice a bit of a drop in frames


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm gaming at 1920x1080 on a 42" TV so it should be a nice upgrade from my 5770 

Updated Graphics Card Heirarchy Chart here (not gospel, but good rough guide I keep bookmarked):
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/best-graphics-card-game-performance-radeon-hd-6670,2935-7.html


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 11, 2011)

that looks like a nice step up,plus the tf version is nowhere near as noisy as reference or gainward/palits twin fan jobbies.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 11, 2011)

Yea that's what I like to hear, low noise, but tbh I prefer low temps. I'll gladly battle the noise of a fan at 100% for under 65deg. temps. My HDD hot swap caddy is the noisiest PC component I've ever owned/heard so I'm not fussed about noise much lol


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im still waiting for fourstaff. If he got good results. then hes gonna be buying my gear.



My results are ...  Sorry Freedom, maybe next time. This is a really sad day for me, my internet (which has just got fixed) runs at 1.69/0.8, slower than in the jungle I call home. WHY DOES EVERYTHING NEED TO GO WRONG /rant

Resits early September. What a waste of holiday.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> My results are ...  Sorry Freedom, maybe next time. This is a really sad day for me, my internet (which has just got fixed) runs at 1.69/0.8, slower than in the jungle I call home. WHY DOES EVERYTHING NEED TO GO WRONG /rant
> 
> Resits early September. What a waste of holiday.



you have failed me!!!!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you have failed me!!!!



I have failed a lot of people, in list of importance:

1. Myself
2. Fourstaff.
3. Orange kun 
4. ...
.
.
.
9001. Freedom


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I have failed a lot of people, in list of importance:
> 
> 1. Myself
> 2. Fourstaff.
> ...



go to your room and fall on your sword!!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> go to your room and fall on your sword!!



I am not going to commit seppuku just yet. At least before I get kicked out of Imperial College.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2011)

you at imperial college??? youre closer to me then i thought!!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you at imperial college??? youre closer to me then i thought!!



I probably should consider seppuku then. Where do you live? Or at least a general sense of direction, eg 10 mins from Hyde Park etc.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2011)

about 30min ride from central london on the tube on the victoria line (so i could be anywhere). want to hear more?? then buy me a drink


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> about 30min ride from central london on the tube on the victoria line (so i could be anywhere). want to hear more?? then buy me a drink



That is not close at all >.>


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2011)

thats pretty close if you ask me.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thats pretty close if you ask me.



I suppose given that UK is this big.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 11, 2011)

This threads been busy!
Cant wait to get the ram i bought from Scam. Its for a friends rig as he still runs AM2 but ive given him a GTX260 at mates rates and we're upgrading from 2gb to some awesome 1066mhz 4gb OCZ. Should run okay after that, hopefully lol.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 11, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> This threads been busy!
> Cant wait to get the ram i bought from Scam. Its for a friends rig as he still runs AM2 but ive given him a GTX260 at mates rates and we're upgrading from 2gb to some awesome 1066mhz 4gb OCZ. Should run okay after that, hopefully lol.



We've actually been talking about tech quite a lot today  wudja believe it? Bloody rarity in here


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 11, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> We've actually been talking about tech quite a lot today  wudja believe it? Bloody rarity in here









Soon as the ram gets in my mates system i will let you know what its like Scam. I was interested in that Frio from Freedom but hmmmn kinda would be scraping money together to get it though.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 11, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> We've actually been talking about tech quite a lot today  wudja believe it? Bloody rarity in here



i ended up unboxing £200000+ of computing equipment today so i'm getting bored of it


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i ended up unboxing £200000+ of computing equipment today so i'm getting bored of it



Unboxing stuff is different to actually owning £200,000 worth of equipment.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 11, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Unboxing stuff is different to actually owning £200,000 worth of equipment.



you expect me to have more pc equipment then my house is worth, i mean, i would like 7, 12 core servers with 40+gb of ram and 8tb hard drives but...


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 11, 2011)

nice pic Kieran!! Yea I never used the RAM properly, just tested it at 1066 to make sure it can hit spec. Might even be a really well performing set, I dunno.

Go on then cheesy - I'll bite - what did you unbox? Anything interesting?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 11, 2011)

£200,000 on half a new network? Sheeeeeet


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 11, 2011)

Teeth whitening lol 

I bet the new network needed a new server and then you have to set that system up to work with all the client computers in the building some software sided stuff, intranet ect. Maybe some new client computers. Loads of planning how to wire up the building, hopefully something like that is just replacing the old cabling so its easier that way, maybe some routers and switches. Setting up the routers and switches and managing the ip addresses (static ip addresses).

At college i wish i did HND Networking, I did almost a year of Tech Support and then left college.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 11, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> £200,000 on half a new network? Sheeeeeet



yeah, apparently they wanted specific brands + set ups, and they've asked for some weird things like a 12 core 24 thread server just for file storage 

and its half the parts, the rest of the stuff is a few hard drives/switches etc


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 11, 2011)

12 core 24 thread file server? huh how big is this place?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 11, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> 12 core 24 thread file server? huh how big is this place?



not too big, its just for admin and sales, we see it as wasted hardware but if people want it, your not going to say no are you


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 11, 2011)

Id advise the customer you wouldn't personally have one but ultimately its their decision and they are paying lol

Its like when a Pakistani guy asked my uncle if he could keep the wall bare and "that colour" when he got his wall plastered. My uncle was like personally i wouldn't but its okay to leave it like that if you wish (it was like a salmon colour).


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 11, 2011)

hahaha i bet they where stumped but felt like idiots afterwords


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 11, 2011)

work experience sounds pretty good then from what im hearing


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 11, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> work experience sounds pretty good then from what im hearing



yeah, if i can i might work there in the future


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2011)

wondering if its worth upgrading the old wifi card in my laptop. Probably not...


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> wondering if its worth upgrading the old wifi card in my laptop. Probably not...



get an SSD now their less then £1/GB --> Kingston 96GB V+100 2.5" SATA-II SSD - Read.. | Eb...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2011)

this is sata 1 though so id never get the full speed out of it. plus my old laptop doesnt have AHCI


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> this is sata 1 though so id never get the full speed out of it.



doesn't matter, it'll still be 3x as fast as a notebook drive and its the seek speed that makes the real difference apparently


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2011)

hmmmm... I'll have to think about it. I just upgraded to a 250Gb HDD on this thing.  the only other thing i was thinking of was getting a Mini PCI-E PATA IDE 8GB SSD and use it for readyboost


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2011)

good find with the Kingston SSD though. I might get it just put a few of the regular games i play on it.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 11, 2011)

How much of a difference does readyboost make for older systems, my old system is a 3500+ 939pin.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2011)

I think it was more dependant on the amount ram you had. if you had more then 2Gb then it wouldnt make much difference at all.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 11, 2011)

No it improves the starup on my pc so...


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 11, 2011)

I've been led to believe it works quite well. Tatty recommended it to us a coupla weeks back so I'll be looking for a decent size memory stick soon.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 11, 2011)

Well it has 4x512mb of DDR but its kinda sluggish at startup. It used to have a x2 4200+ but one of the pins broke this was around about 2 years ago. Someone said to solder it back on but i lost the pin and my soldering skills are non-existent.

So a 2gb flash drive might speed it up a little? It uses Windows 7 and btw XP aint noticeably faster. Im thinking a nice faster hard drive would speed up load times but hell im not putting my money into it.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 11, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Well it has 4x512mb of DDR but its kinda sluggish at startup. It used to have a x2 4200+ but one of the pins broke this was around about 2 years ago. Someone said to solder it back on but i lost the pin and my soldering skills are non-existent.
> 
> So a 2gb flash drive might speed it up a little? It uses Windows 7 and btw XP aint noticeably faster. Im thinking a nice faster hard drive would speed up load times but hell im not putting my money into it.



Did you try the chip with the pin missing? CPU's still work even if some of the pins are missing, depends which pins though.

I don't know how big a memory stick you need, wiki says at least 256MB. I thought you needed at least 4GB or summat, but seems not


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah i tried the cpu again in the slot after it broke i also tried the foil trick too. Its a no boot. Probably could stick it on ebay for spare/repairs but never thought it was worth my time.
I think i had told someone in the clubhouse about the chip before like a few weeks ago.

Im thinking since USB memory sticks are so cheap why not try readyboost. Just need to buy a cheap stick. My 4gb stick is used as a memory card for my 360.

Also looking for some budget headphones made a thread if anyone has recommendations.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=148859


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 12, 2011)

Scams ram came today, fucking fast postage. I dunno what the hell the Royal Mail did to get it here so fast! Gonna test it in my mates system either later today or tomorrow.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 12, 2011)

Anybody here want a Google+ invite? PM if you do with your email.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 12, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I dunno what the hell the Royal Mail did to get it here so fast!



They cut a lot of jobs. thats what they did!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 12, 2011)

Thats the fastest ive ever had a package delivered by Royal Mail. Generally im lucky with RM i get all my parcels fast and intact. My house gets a lot of spam mail though i think most houses do these days.

EDIT: My new postman is a joke though i dont know what shifts he gets but he never delivers at the same time it can be anytime during the day up till even 3pm! My old post man was there every day at the same time more or less.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 12, 2011)

I had someone call me about my 5850s on gumtree last night. 

Little bitch was complaining about paying £240 for both of them. When i mentioned that the cooler had twin turbo pro's on them he asked me to take them off and just sell him the naked cards to him cheaper as he was going to watercool them anyway.

So i hung up the phone.


----------



## Spectrum (Jul 12, 2011)

lol


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 12, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I had someone call me about my 5850s on gumtree last night.
> 
> Little bitch was complaining about paying £240 for both of them. When i mentioned that the cooler had twin turbo pro's on them he asked me to take them off and just sell him the naked cards to him cheaper as he was going to watercool them anyway.
> 
> So i hung up the phone.



really good work freedom

and also,

Good new everyone, those servers with 44GB of ram will in fact be running a 32 bit version of windows, only wasting just over 9/10th's of it


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 12, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Scams ram came today, fucking fast postage. I dunno what the hell the Royal Mail did to get it here so fast! Gonna test it in my mates system either later today or tomorrow.



Not bad, considering I'm about as far away from you as I can get!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 12, 2011)

you guys all use windows 7, this is perhaps the best mod anyone's ever done on windows ->http://gizmodo.com/5820306/watching...t-infinitely-cuter-with-the-nyan-cat-download

EDIT: where have you all gone???

i guess you guys got stuck with this -->


----------



## Spectrum (Jul 13, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Good new everyone, those servers with 44GB of ram will in fact be running a 32 bit version of windows, only wasting just over 9/10th's of it



WHAT THE FUCK?!
are these retards new to computers or do they claim to be tech "experts"?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 13, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> WHAT THE FUCK?!
> are these retards new to computers or do they claim to be tech "experts"?



they have decided they will wait six months before they do any virtulization and as such, are having to run the machines in the mode they need for compatibly

EDIT: New AVATAR, we really need to resync, i'm thinking something strange or unusual this time, something the NON-UK'ers won't recognize


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 13, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> they have decided they will wait six months before they do any virtulization and as such, are having to run the machines in the mode they need for compatibly
> 
> EDIT: New AVATAR, we really need to resync, i'm thinking something strange or unusual this time, something the NON-UK'ers won't recognize



x64 is not less compatable with software! only the drivers are a little picky but if the systems are new-ish then they should have no troubles...
some IT experts.... im sure all of us could do an amazing job in comparason to them...


----------



## Spectrum (Jul 13, 2011)

new avatars eh?
hmmm... UK based... what about bo selecta? lol


----------



## Spectrum (Jul 13, 2011)

dibs on michael jackson if we do...


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 13, 2011)

Birds from Hollyoaks I say  Past & Present.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 13, 2011)

I dont watch soaps so i will pass


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont watch soaps so i will pass



Who said anything about watching it Just admire the talented young women


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 14, 2011)

nah. I cant stand women like that, I'll pass


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> nah. I cant stand women like that, I'll pass



And yet anime cats appeal to you.....understood


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 14, 2011)

pick an avatar theme we all will at least recognise


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 14, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> And yet anime cats appeal to you.....understood



no. I just dont do slags or sluts. the latter which are quite often featured on such tvsoaps. I refuse to watch such utter crap.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> no. I just dont do slags or sluts. the latter which are quite often featured on such tvsoaps. I refuse to watch such utter crap.



Apologies


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 14, 2011)

*Stories from the Gumtree*

So i just checked my emails and i got one from a guy replying to my ad on gumtree..

"item for sale?" he said

so I replied - "No I put them up on gumtree with a price tag on them because I wanted to show off"

you can tell straight away someone like that is most likely to be foreign 

I included a nice sales pitch if i do say so myself


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 14, 2011)

Ahhh f**k you Micheal.W@SCAN who shot down my original request for a refund. I took it to the returns manager who lurks around bit-tech and he has authorized a RMA!! w00t!! bye bye XFX


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 14, 2011)

LOL "Extra hardware support and help with installation can be provided for a small fee."


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 14, 2011)

I should really ask scan for my cpu cooler now but it just seems like too much effort


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 14, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> LOL "Extra hardware support and help with installation can be provided for a small fee."



yep - I did it last time when i sold a Xonar D2X on gumtree. Guy wanted tech support and advice so I said id be happy to help if he paid for my time.


---------------

And UGH -- checked out all the warranties for different AMD/ATi GPU partners and ALL of them void warranty if you take the stock cooler off. so im totally boned. Ive got no choice but to stick with these XFX leaf blowers and just crank my speakers up when the cards go into warp 9 and hit 80-85'c


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 14, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I should really ask scan for my cpu cooler now but it just seems like too much effort



buy my Frio -- only £25 inc P&P


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm actually looking in the <£20 market but I also need a really cheap cooler for a 4200+ rig as well so if you could throw in the stock amd cooler or something


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 14, 2011)

Dont have a stock AMD cooler. Ive butchered all of them


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 14, 2011)

It's for a 65w Athlon but we need something quieter so basicly anything with a variable speed fan will do


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 14, 2011)

I have nothing. all i have is whats in my FS thread. I got a Xigmatek HDT-S1283 but thats on my back up rig which isnt for sale.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 14, 2011)

i got a spare 754/939/am2 cooler at home but the mrs wont be coming down to deliver it to me until at least next week,there only £5 posted on ebay for the 955/965 heatpipe jobbies..


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 14, 2011)

would any of you be interested in custom lengths of networking cable?

not advertising or anything just an idea i've had and i want to know if people would be interested if i did


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 14, 2011)

If you are thinking about getting a nice long roll and make them to sell for some profits you probably can give it a try.


----------



## KieX (Jul 14, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> really good work freedom
> 
> and also,
> 
> Good new everyone, those servers with 44GB of ram will in fact be running a 32 bit version of windows, only wasting just over 9/10th's of it





Spectrum said:


> WHAT THE FUCK?!
> are these retards new to computers or do they claim to be tech "experts"?



That depends. Lots of 32bit Windows Server OS's have PAE which allow them to use more than 4GB.. some OS can do 64GB:

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa366778(v=vs.85).aspx


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 14, 2011)

Might have to throw my cards up on ebay i think. Progress is slow....


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> If you are thinking about getting a nice long roll and make them to sell for some profits you probably can give it a try.



No, I have 305m of the stuff and I'm trying to work out what to do with it


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 15, 2011)

Yo cheesy, if you advertise it in the BST section, you'll no doubt get some people wanting it. Might take a month or so to pick up, but I reckon people will go for custom length stuff. If you could get some female ends as well as male ends, you could make extensions, which might be popular too.
Oh cheesy, I got a cooler in my FS thread, I'm doing it less than £15. Link to FS thread should be in my sig...

oh yea, there it is!


How is everyone?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> How is everyone?



skint. and hunting down people who owe me money!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 15, 2011)

Same here. The skint thing, not the hunting thing  I want your Frio aswell! Seems there's loads of people who want it but can't afford. Ach, I wouldn't use it anyway. I'd just look at it or use it as an ornament 

Man the rules of writing and examining CV's have changed again! Seems more employers are looking for people straight out of Uni or school, as they're mouldable. I'm gonna write a new CV, say I'm 18 and just left school!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

well nothings selling very fast tbh,

I expected my 5850s to go like got cakes but ive still got them after a week. If their still here by the end of next week, im probably gonna go back to the guy who offered me £210 for both, which is a stupid offer but if no one is interested, theres nothing i can do


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 15, 2011)

I would have snatched one of them up if I wasn't jumping to the green ship. I got toooo much to buy


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

If worst comes to worst, I'll even sell it to CEX. something i dont really want to do as they'll give me £85 for it.

guy who offered me £210 is un willing to budge even to £225


----------



## Spectrum (Jul 15, 2011)

also skint. may try and flog my vast collection of crap that i don't need but for some reason other people may want
edit: freedom, if he won't go to 225, try 215


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

No i wont. Purely because you can get a 5850 for £100 brand new, (i.e the 5850 Xtreme or the XFX 5850)

My cards arnt the shitty cut down 10" versions. and Id like to think that, that is also a selling point since its also able to clock a lot higher then a 10" card.

when i had the 5850 Xtreme the best OC i could get out of it was 770 on the core and probably 1090 on the ram.

the guy said he wanted to water cool the cards and was asking about my overclocks so, he definitely knows these are good cards. He just doesnt want to pay for them.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 15, 2011)

Selling desktop parts sure takes time.
Just got this TV on reserve for tomorrow.
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...19667/c_3/3|cat_14419667|LED+TVs|16180235.htm


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

just nabbed a secondhand new Aircon unit for £70

Its also not one of them cheap shit brands either. Its the homebase (re-branded Amcor?) one that costs anywhere near as much as £260

I wanted to give the lady £60 for it but she said no. £70 for a new unit still aint bad for something thats only been used twice since purchase.

Picking it up tomorrow as my glorified cab driver doesnt wanna drive after coming off shift today. *shakes my fist angrily* Old men and their cars!! If only i could drive...If only....


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Yo cheesy, if you advertise it in the BST section, you'll no doubt get some people wanting it. Might take a month or so to pick up, but I reckon people will go for custom length stuff. If you could get some female ends as well as male ends, you could make extensions, which might be popular too.
> Oh cheesy, I got a cooler in my FS thread, I'm doing it less than £15. Link to FS thread should be in my sig...
> 
> oh yea, there it is!
> ...




i'm on amd...



FreedomEclipse said:


> just nabbed a secondhand new Aircon unit for £70
> 
> Its also not one of them cheap shit brands either. Its the homebase (re-branded Amcor?) one that costs anywhere near as much as £260
> 
> ...



we got a homebase aircon unit for free, how powerfull is yours


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 15, 2011)

Aircons, heaters, UK is getting expensive to live in.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Aircons, heaters, UK is getting expensive to live in.



how is it?, we've never used the air conditioner, we just managed to get a really high end one for free (someone we know had 2 (he works in homebase and got massive discount on them) and gave away the spare)


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i'm on amd...



Oh, not the TRUE, I mean the Xigmatek Dark Knight. The Xiggy comes with AMD mounts.



kurosagi01 said:


> Selling desktop parts sure takes time.
> Just got this TV on reserve for tomorrow.
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...19667/c_3/3|cat_14419667|LED+TVs|16180235.htm



For £300, there's a couple of 32" Full HD TV's there, not that piddly HD Ready (apparently there's a difference  ). They're only LG's, but they look alright.

Cheapest one (£250 without Freeview)


----------



## Millennium (Jul 15, 2011)

I payed £240 for a full HD 32" tv around christmas. Since then that TV has been down as low as around £180!

I wouldn't spend £300 on a HD-Ready TV. Just sayin Kuro!

Granted mine is some no-name brand but the picture is OK for TV. Sucks as a monitor though, even if it does do 1080p!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 15, 2011)

I got a 42" Full HD Bush from Argos a year ago, best £400 I spent in a long time! Makes me want to upgrade graphics card though...


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

i got a sony bravia 32" last Christmas for ~250, unfortunately price does matter with these things, i've seen a lot of TV's but none have matched up to the Panasonic plasma at the moment

Don't get those TV's advertised as 4 colours though, its a rip off as the films are only filmed in 3, all it does is lower the accuracy


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 15, 2011)

one of these for £350. Save £200 on RRP yada yada yada.

*has previously been on sale at £329.99*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> how powerfull is yours



9000BTU

its literally this one here but maybe an older model. theyve had it a while but never used it


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 9000BTU
> 
> its literally this one here but maybe an older model. theyve had it a while but never used it



mine's 12000 BTU 

35KG though so its not the most portable of air conditioners, although i've had an idea, would it be possible to attach the pipe from an air conditioner onto your CPU heatsink instead of a fan?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

youre thinking back to the days when OCZ had a phase change unit called 'Cryo-Z'

massive thing.

Dude if you were willing to sell your 12000BTU for £70. Id gladly would have taken it off you


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> youre thinking back to the days when OCZ had a phase change unit called 'Cryo-Z'
> 
> massive thing.
> 
> Dude if you were willing to sell your 12000BTU for £70. Id gladly would have taken it off you



you can have it now if you want

but still do you think its possible?

i'm thinking 12000BTU's (whatever they are) all squished into a coolermaster 430 = cold


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you can have it now if you want
> 
> but still do you think its possible?
> 
> i'm thinking 12000BTU's (whatever they are) all squished into a coolermaster 430 = cold



nah. Ive already agreed to buy it from these folks and your unit aint cheap to ship. the guy im buying from only lives less then 20mins drive away from me


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> nah. Ive already agreed to buy it from these folks and your unit aint cheap to ship. the guy im buying from only lives less then 20mins drive away from me



no problems, i'm going to see how cool i can get the PC whilst still using stock coolers, do you think i should just put it it on top of the top inlet fan and see what happens to the temps?, as i don't want to put it onto the CPU fan as i fear i might get condensation

also, just started with boinc again, and since when have the tasks been multithreaded?, it use to be 1 task = 100% load 1 thread, now 1 task = 25% load all threads


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

If the pc is in your bedroom. then just close all the windows, doors and let it chill the room and see how temps are.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If the pc is in your bedroom. then just close all the windows, doors and let it chill the room and see how temps are.



its in a small room, i currently have the back door wide open, also wouldn't i need a window open, cause all the heat comes out that pipe at the back and then all the cold air comes out the front of the unit so if i put the front of the unit next to my PC, and have the exhaust pipe leaving to the garage

(seems i got confused in my previous posts, the hot air comes out of the pipe and cold air comes out the unit)

EDIT: Massive deal on scan now, look how cheap that ram is --> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb-...1600)-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-7-7-7-20-dhx-19v


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

yeah, Im kinda wondering where im gonna put the exhaust pipe. Might need to leave a small gap in my door. my beds near the window so i cant put the unit by the window


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> EDIT: Massive deal on scan now, look how cheap that ram is --> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb-...1600)-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-7-7-7-20-dhx-19v



 better be gold plated!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yeah, Im kinda wondering where im gonna put the exhaust pipe. Might need to leave a small gap in my door. my beds near the window so i cant put the unit by the window



i'm thinking if i leave it with the pipe acting as a wedge keeping the door open that might be the best route,  now all thats left is thinking of what to say when the other people in my house moan how i got the room down to about 5'c, cause i'm planning on doing it about 10 o clock at night, i might just stick the unit under my pc desk put the pipe into the kitchen and hope since its under my desk the cold will be contained


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i'm thinking if i leave it with the pipe acting as a wedge keeping the door open that might be the best route,  now all thats left is thinking of what to say when the other people in my house moan how i got the room down to about 5'c



5'c exaggerating much? most AC's limit the temps from 18-24'c. 18 would still feel pretty chilly


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 5'c exaggerating much? most AC's limit the temps from 18-24'c. 18 would still feel pretty chilly



its only going to be about 20'c in the room, i'm going to do it at about 9-10 o-clock at night


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

My room is RARELY 20'c even right now with the windows and doors right open its around 24'c

perfect really but when it gets to 27'c then it gets all stuffy and humid in the room. Finally able to leave the windows open all night as i got some mosquito netting up


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My room is RARELY 20'c even right now with the windows and doors right open its around 24'c
> 
> perfect really but when it gets to 27'c then it gets all stuffy and humid in the room. Finally able to leave the windows open all night as i got some mosquito netting up



i've stuck a thermometer on top of the grill for the intake fan on my PC and its showing 21'c, so its a lot colder down south obviously

and that'd under my PC desk which is usually 3-4'c hotter then the outside temp (not at moment i'm only crunching on one thread)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

I got a digi thermostat on my desk above the shelf above my PC -- so my temps could be a little skewed as my PC is on my desk too and not on the floor.

my subwoofer is on the floor


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I got a digi thermostat on my desk above the shelf above my PC -- so my temps could be a little skewed as my PC is on my desk too and not on the floor.
> 
> my subwoofer is on the floor



my thermometer is above my PC, more precisely about 5cm away from my CPU so if my temps aren't skewed i'm considerably lucky

Norton just flashed up a performance alert now i've set boinc to 4 threads


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

my pc desk is tucked away in an alcove right by the window. So really. temps should be really good.

6970s still run hot though


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> my pc desk is tucked away in an alcove right by the window. So really. temps should be really good.
> 
> 6970s still run hot though



is 57'c good temps for a phenom to run 12/7 whilst we are at the topic of temps

i'm back at the distributed computing game today after seeing someone fold with 48 threads today


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

no idea. last AMD i ever had was a skt 939 X2 3800+ been out of the loop with phenom chips since day one.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> no idea. last AMD i ever had was a skt 939 X2 3800  been out of the loop with phenom chips since day one.



i think mine is one of the one's with a max temp of 71'c but i'm not sure if being unlocked affects the max temp as a load of guys talk about 63'c for the x4's


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

I got this email off a buyer whose been interested in my 5850s (or at least one of them)



> Hello thanks for your response, I’ll be offering you 150 pounds for
> the postage cost via Royal Mail International Signed for to my
> boyfriend who is on a training course in West Africa,i want to send it
> as surprise present…I would have loved to handle it myself but
> ...



as soon as she said West Africa -- my Scam senses started tingling.

whatever dawg. this stuff aint leaving British soil. safer that way.

:EDIT:

HAHA, Googled her email address and this is what came up


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> God Bless you.
> as soon as she said West Africa -- my Scam senses started tingling. not only that, the email changed - one of them asked me if item was for sale then a different one replied to me.
> 
> whatever dawg. this stuff aint leaving British soil. safer that way.



your right, its probably a scam, nigeria's in west africa, and as far as i know there's a lot of Nigerian princes there who need £100 in order to pay a fee to access their bank acounts


EDIT: She has a good choice of fake identity



> Anna Anderson (16 December 1896 – 12 February 1984) was the best known of several impostors who claimed to be Grand Duchess Anastasia of Russia.
> 
> In 1920, Anderson was institutionalized in a mental hospital after a suicide attempt in Berlin.



overall she's been dead or in a mental asylum for about 90 years now so i'm not sure what she would do with a graphics card


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

LOL - shes a scammer

Yeah. I was right


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

tatty!! 

scramble me a crack team of retired Demo experts!! we are going to rig up some C4 to a shoe box and send it to them! I want it so theres enough C4 to knock them off their feet and give them serious concussion, but not enough to blow them the fuck up. that would be going too easy on them


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> tatty!!
> 
> scramble me a crack team of retired Demo experts!! we are going to rig up some C4 to a shoe box and send it to them! I want it so theres enough C4 to knock them off their feet and give them serious concussion, but not enough to blow them the fuck up. that would be going too easy on them



no, just put a brick and a piece of paper in the graphics card box telling her you need to borrow another £300 in order to access the graphics card, if she does it you can give the leftover money to those who were scammed before


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

nah. shes not gonna send money (obviously) gonna say there was some error with the system and money hasnt been transferred blah blah blah. Id be out of pocket if i was to send a brick all the way to nigeria.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> nah. shes not gonna send money (obviously) gonna say there was some error with the system and money hasnt been transferred blah blah blah. Id be out of pocket if i was to send a brick all the way to nigeria.



send a piece of paper that says 'IOU 1 Radeon'


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

nah. I prefer the C4 idea. I can imagine it all right now... A group of nigerians huddling around this box waiting to see if the fruits of their scammed labor have come to fruition then 1 of them slowly lifts the lid off the box and *BOOM*

Actually now i think about it.. I want more C4 in there. enough to knock them off their feet. give them serious concussion and blow out all the windows in their house.

now that would be hilarious... Id put a tracking number on that package then watch the screen with a bottle of champagne as it flies halfway across the world to its destination. 

Freedom = 1. Scammers = 0


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> nah. I prefer the C4 idea. I can imagine it all right now... A group of nigerians huddling around this box waiting to see if the fruits of their scammed labor have come to fruition then 1 of them slowly lifts the lid off the box and *BOOM*
> 
> Actually now i think about it.. I want more C4 in there. enough to knock them off their feet. give them serious concussion and blow out all the windows in their house.
> 
> ...



you -->  <-- Scammers

just decided to start using outlook instead of thunderbird, much better email client overall, its actually worked for over an hour without braking


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 15, 2011)

Found this cool diagram of WWII tanks. Thought someone might find it interesting.


Spoiler












PS. You live in London Freedom so if you cant sell the 5850s there your fucked because its a massive city. I find it incredibly hard to sell locally or even buy locally, hell even ebay for me is slow as ive had a 4x1gb 7-7-7-20 1333mhz DDR3 set on ebay for over a month and no bites. I can sympathise i hate being stuck like that.

EDIT: Parcelbombs? A few people actually got sent them up here in Scotland AND got sent bullets by the UDF.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Found this cool diagram of WWII tanks. Thought someone might find it interesting.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



nice to see they correctly identified the nissan GT-R as a tank for once, i don't care if its got no gun, no car could cause that much destruction


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

well... Ive put adds up on gumtree. Ive put both cards up on Amazon -- hell i even undercut all the other sellers there by a good £15 Ive put it up on here. I could well put it up on Ebay or i will need to register at other forums and lurk around there making a post every now and again till i can use their FS section. Or just take it to CEX


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well... Ive put adds up on gumtree. Ive put both cards up on Amazon -- hell i even undercut all the other sellers there by a good £15 Ive put it up on here. I could well put it up on Ebay or i will need to register at other forums and lurk around there making a post every now and again till i can use their FS section. Or just take it to CEX



Just use them for crunching or folding


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

Nah i could really use the cash tbh. If their not sold by the end of next week i'll get back to the guy who wanted to £210 for both

-----

Also If i wanted to keep them for folding. I would need to buy a new mobo CPU and ram as i already sold my old set up.

I dont have that sort of money to waste, not to mention the electricity bills going up by 19%


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> nice to see they correctly identified the nissan GT-R as a tank for once, i don't care if its got no gun, no car could cause that much destruction



I hope your just joshing. The GT-R was used as a size comparison.

EDIT: Im sure Freedom a week back said he was selling some of his old stuff to offset the cost of the new components.


----------



## Spectrum (Jul 15, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Aircons, heaters, UK is getting expensive to live in.



i've got an idea... how about everybody switches to MY heat solutions...
winter: sit next to PC and turn fans down to 40% so stuff heats up and warms up my room so i feel toasty.
summer: turn fans to 100% and then open the windows.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

with these 6970s. Im ready for any cold snap!!


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 15, 2011)

£70 for 9k btu isnt bad.
the 12k unit is loud and powerful but the power comes with a hefty electricity price.
i had one about 6 months ago that was too valuable to break up for pc cooling so i jogged it on..

You Must Not turn it on as soon as you get it home,for as long as its been on its side/back/front is as long as it must be standing upright.the oil leaks out of the compressor when its not upright,so it must be allowed to run back in before turning on.

there's no portable a/c that will drop the room to 5c or even pump 5c at the evap due to thermistor stopping it functioning below 18c.the little resistor i showed a photo of about 30 pages ago...
Annnd
dont blast the chilled air directly into your cases,your equipment is expensive and condensation will render it useless or at best: on a rma journey..
have fun!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

OK guys, My air con unit goes down to 16'c but its seriously powerful, i directed the cold air into my CPU using a little aluminium pipe tht covered about a 1/3 of the outlet and lost 5'c CPU temp in a minute, now its freezing the back of my head cause its the same height as me when i sit down on my chair

And it also has a dehumidifier so at some point i'll just set that up and i will be able to pump that into my CPU cooler without condensation


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 15, 2011)

i dont think they can do both dehumid and chilling at the same time?
its been a while since i tinkered with one in one piece and acting as designed 
but just be careful sir,even cheap computers are a kick in the nuts when they break.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i dont think they can do both dehumid and chilling at the same time?
> its been a while since i tinkered with one in one piece and acting as designed
> but just be careful sir,even cheap computers are a kick in the nuts when they break.



yeah, my graphics card is now worth a whole £30 on ebay, my CPU + MOBO are about £90, my ram is 30 and i bought my PSU for 25, there's some expensive kit here


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 15, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Oh, not the TRUE, I mean the Xigmatek Dark Knight. The Xiggy comes with AMD mounts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Millennium said:


> I payed £240 for a full HD 32" tv around christmas. Since then that TV has been down as low as around £180!
> 
> I wouldn't spend £300 on a HD-Ready TV. Just sayin Kuro!
> 
> Granted mine is some no-name brand but the picture is OK for TV. Sucks as a monitor though, even if it does do 1080p!





scaminatrix said:


> I got a 42" Full HD Bush from Argos a year ago, best £400 I spent in a long time! Makes me want to upgrade graphics card though...



The particular reason i want that TV is because its backlit LED and i know theirs loads of 32" TVs with full HD for less than £300,as for "full" HD its only used for playing console games for my PS3,xbox 360,wii etc etc.
9/10 all the games i play on it only supports 720p and very little supports 1080p,only games i've seen from my library is COD games and Final Fantasy 13.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> yeah, my graphics card is now worth a whole £30 on ebay, my CPU + MOBO are about £90, my ram is 30 and i bought my PSU for 25, there's some expensive kit here



do you have a spare computer?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> £70 for 9k btu isnt bad.
> the 12k unit is loud and powerful but the power comes with a hefty electricity price.
> i had one about 6 months ago that was too valuable to break up for pc cooling so i jogged it on..
> 
> ...



thanks mate. the owner claimed she only used it twice. the unit in the picture looks fairly new and i dont think its been stored on its side, though it will be when i put it in the car. its a simple case of bought it. used it for a bit, dumped in a room and forgot about.

I would have bought one from argos which recently dropped for £150 from £200+

Not too happy about paying £70 either but its better then paying £150 or more for a completely new unit.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thanks mate. the owner claimed she only used it twice. the unit in the picture looks fairly new and i dont think its been stored on its side, though it will be when i put it in the car. its a simple case of bought it. used it for a bit, dumped in a room and forgot about.
> 
> I would have bought one from argos which recently dropped for £150 from £200+
> 
> Not too happy about paying £70 either but its better then paying £150 or more for a completely new unit.



you still paid £70 more then i did 



MightyMission said:


> do you have a spare computer?



as it turns out, the dehumidifier and the air con will work at the same time, so i should be safe.

And yes, i have many spare rigs, as all my spare parts have been saved, there is a 4200+ 5450 rig, and a celeron D + 8400gs and a Pent 4 + MX440 all waiting in backup


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 15, 2011)

I was watching a camcorder on ebay and then at an hour left a private bid appeared, so i bid in at a little more. I think the person is trying to bid on their own item to keep the price high.
I didnt think England got that warm to require air con. Up here its never warm enough for long periods to warrant having air con. Its more like how many bars can you afford on your fire lol.

SPARE RIGS? People own more than one rig and have it in a cupboard? I dont plan on having this rig die on me.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I was watching a camcorder on ebay and then at an hour left a private bid appeared, so i bid in at a little more. I think the person is trying to bid on their own item to keep the price high.
> 
> I didnt think England got that warm to require air con. Up here its never warm enough for long periods to warrant having air con. Its more like how many bars can you afford on your fire lol.



it doesn't go above 30'c most of the time here, we just have the thing cause it was free and we thought 'why not', as it turns out 16'c air feels real nice


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> it doesn't go above 30'c most of the time here, we just have the thing cause it was free and we thought 'why not', as it turns out 16'c air feels real nice



16c is decent weather in Scotland.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 15, 2011)

Highest temp you see in England that i felt is like 25c rarely gets 30c. But i don't think a air con is necessary,a simple fan will solve the heat issue temporary or even strip yourself and sleep in your underwear will make difference lol.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Highest temp you see in England that i felt is like 25c rarely gets 30c. But i don't think a air con is necessary,a simple fan will solve the heat issue temporary or even strip yourself and sleep in your underwear will make difference lol.



yeah but air con units can come in handy on those 20 or so days a year its really warm, main reason to have one is for experimenting, most people have sources of heat in their home but a source of cold...


----------



## KieX (Jul 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> it doesn't go above 30'c most of the time here, we just have the thing cause it was free and we thought 'why not', as it turns out 16'c air feels real nice



I envy that 16C. My tiny room has my crunching farm, spent last summer in the 32C every night. Not nice, drains the life out of you. Have 2600K farm this summer, which means room is only 27C and that makes a massive difference.

Sleeping in some PJ's to soak up perspiration and a very thin cover you'll actually feel cooler when sleeping. Also a normal fan just circulating air to/from window is cheaper to run 24/7 than an AC unit.

But since you got one, enjoy them nice soothing temps bro


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

KieX said:


> I envy that 16C. My tiny room has my crunching farm, spent last summer in the 32C every night. Not nice, drains the life out of you. Have 2600K farm this summer, which means room is only 27C and that makes a massive difference.
> 
> Sleeping in some PJ's to soak up perspiration and a very thin cover you'll actually feel cooler when sleeping. Also a normal fan just circulating air to/from window is cheaper to run 24/7 than an AC unit.
> 
> But since you got one, enjoy them nice soothing temps bro



just started crunching again after a few months off i have, and this time round i have many more threads 

spent some time today with 2 dual processor systems, having 48 threads of folding power, you can literally feel the heat radiating off the cases, basically made 1 side of the room uninhabitable (and no i didn't own them, but if i had that much power...)

haven't seen you on the Clubhouse in a while where have you been?

EDIT: http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/se/whitstable_forecast_weather.html <-- i don't think i'll be needing the A/C this week


----------



## KieX (Jul 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> just started crunching again after a few months off i have, and this time round i have many more threads
> 
> spent some time today with 2 dual processor systems, having 48 threads of folding power, you can literally feel the heat radiating off the cases, basically made 1 side of the room uninhabitable (and no i didn't own them, but if i had that much power...)
> 
> haven't seen you on the Clubhouse in a while where have you been?



Oh.. you should put those under our TPU teams 

Well.. was on holiday a lot last month, and since I've come back been very busy at work. Just got promoted to Operations Manager for my company, so there is a lot of work I need to get done and many ideas/strategies to plan before the transition happens later this month.

Going on TPU is like a breether


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

My room has been hot as 33'c. f00king baking if you ask me. all i have are 2 fans set to medium speed moving air around the room but its not enough as the air it moves around is only hot hair.

at 33'c my arse starts sticking to the leather on my seat. Not a very comfortable feeling. 

when ambient temps are that high. I dont game. even with 23'c ambient right now my GPUs still get bloody hot


----------



## KieX (Jul 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My room has been hot as 33'c. f00king baking if you ask me. all i have are 2 fans set to medium speed moving air around the room but its not enough as the air it moves around is only hot hair.
> 
> at 33'c my arse starts sticking to the leather on my seat. Not a very comfortable feeling.
> 
> when ambient temps are that high. I dont game. even with 23'c ambient right now my GPUs still get bloody hot



My solution to that is using some insulated headphones and cranking up the volume/fans.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

KieX said:


> Just got promoted to Operations Manager for my company,



You could get me a job!!! I need one! make it your first official act as Operations Manager


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

KieX said:


> Oh.. you should put those under our TPU teams
> 
> Well.. was on holiday a lot last month, and since I've come back been very busy at work. Just got promoted to Operations Manager for my company, so there is a lot of work I need to get done and many ideas/strategies to plan before the transition happens later this month.
> 
> Going on TPU is like a breether



ahh, i just thought you'd got bored of us

best i can do at the moment is my Phenom but its going to be on 24/7 (possibly - haven't decided yet) so i can hopefully give you some points, shame the TPU team isn't more supportive of the GPU project, i can rack up some serious points, i thought it was an error when i fired up prime-grid on my GTS 250, i'd never seen so many points

add in all you guys with your Quad SLI 500 series and stuff and you could climb quite quickly


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

KieX said:


> My solution to that is using some insulated headphones and cranking up the volume/fans.



no need to anymore. Got Air con!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 15, 2011)

Seems like a waste of electricity to me. Its going to be 18c on Saturday and Sunday in Glasgow but with light rain. My room i have no idea what its like in here but its not warm or cold and my rig never gets hot to the touch the cpu is at 38c right now.

I dont know wtf you lot are running that is making the rooms that hot.

Guess my house is just well insulated.


----------



## KieX (Jul 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> You could get me a job!!! I need one! make it your first official act as Operations Manager



For time being, there's no vacancies. We have the ideal situation where there's people for every role required.. so if anything I'm looking at improving the current workforce.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Seems like a waste of electricity to me. Its going to be 18c on Saturday and Sunday in Glasgow but with light rain. My room i have no idea what its like in here but its not warm or cold and my rig never gets hot to the touch the cpu is at 38c right now.
> 
> I dont know wtf you lot are running that is making the rooms that hot.



my room is 24'c, its just an ordinary room with 3pc's in it

Freedom etc probably have crunching farms and stuff which make some serious heat (imagine a 1000w fan heater on 24/7)


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 15, 2011)

Tell you what i will acquire a thermometer and check my ambient temps.
There is a thermometer fridge magnet in my kitchen, i don't give a fuck if its only a fridge magnet.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Tell you what i will acquire a thermometer and check my ambient temps.



don't get a digital, there not as accurate, believe it or not, most of the ones you buy in the shops are 2-3'c off unlike the analog ones


----------



## KieX (Jul 15, 2011)

Damn, you can tell I've not been here in a while when I can't tell what the hell is happening.. you guys post like ninjas!



cheesy999 said:


> ahh, i just thought you'd got bored of us
> 
> best i can do at the moment is my Phenom but its going to be on 24/7 (possibly - haven't decided yet) so i can hopefully give you some points, shame the TPU team isn't more supportive of the GPU project, i can rack up some serious points, i thought it was an error when i fired up prime-grid on my GTS 250, i'd never seen so many points
> 
> add in all you guys with your Quad SLI 500 series and stuff and you could climb quite quickly



GPU folding and CPU crunching.. you would be killing two birds with one stone. Or whatever the equivalent metaphor is. Throw me a PM if you want some help getting started.



MilkyWay said:


> I dont know wtf you lot are running that is making the rooms that hot.
> 
> Guess my house is just well insulated.



3x 2600K's at 4.6GHz 24/7

Yes, my house is some shitty council block from the 70's.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> don't get a digital, there not as accurate, believe it or not, most of the ones you buy in the shops are 2-3'c off unlike the analogue ones



Hmmn i never knew that.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Hmmn i never knew that.




they are usually based off thermistors, which need to be calibrated and are not that predictable in comparison to traditional ones (same reason most CPU temp sensors are a couple of degree off)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

reason why my room gets so hot is because I have the hot water pipes right underneath my floorboards. we recently just had the house's electricity completely rewired. as it was decades old. Next will be modernizing the plumbing and re routing the hot water pipes so they dont run directly through my room.

My room gets f**king hot! when the sun shines in, its like a furnace. If i close the curtains. it blocks my open windows and restricts airflow so my room just bakes even more.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

KieX said:


> For time being, there's no vacancies. We have the ideal situation where there's people for every role required.. so if anything I'm looking at improving the current workforce.



where do you work anyway?? I can stack a mean shelf at morrisons!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 15, 2011)

Our house is ex council; i think these where built in the 30s though they are proper brick 4 on a block houses with the solid walls inside, none of this partition walls shite like in my cousins old tenement flat. Its the sound i hate in here. The sound you'd think would be great with those massive walls like it wouldn't leak sound but no you can here the tv in the next room. Most likely due to the shitty doors and possibly sound coming from under the floors.

I heard closing the blinds (or curtains) keeps heat from getting out and from getting in. In your case Freedom the heat would be trapped i guess.
When we moved in here the whole radiator system had to be sorted. They just use flexible plastic pipes to a connection in the hall where its piped to the combi boiler. This place had one of those massive old boilers and a fireplace which we took out.

The fuse box was right out of the 60s! Old guy i know ripped that out too and put in a new fuse box and re did a lot of the sockets but apparently the wiring in the house was great.


----------



## KieX (Jul 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> reason why my room gets so hot is because I have the hot eater pipes right underneath my floorboards. we recently just had the house's electricity completely rewired. as it was decades old. Next will be modernizing the plumbing and re routing the hot water pipes so they dont run directly through my room.
> 
> My room gets f**king hot! when the sun shines in, its like a furnace. If i close the curtains. it blocks my open windows and restricts airflow so my room just bakes even more.



What about getting some large cardboard box and make something custom shaped so you can have open windows but blocked out sunlight?

I did that with my old HAF 932 box and it's pretty effective.



FreedomEclipse said:


> where do you work anyway?? I can stack a mean shelf at morrisons!!



Rather not say, in case anyone links my TPU to real life 

EDIT: Not retail


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

KieX said:


> What about getting some large cardboard box and make something custom shaped so you can have open windows but blocked out sunlight?
> 
> I did that with my old HAF 932 box and it's pretty effective.



Never thought of that!!! May need to give it a go if the air con dies some time




KieX said:


> Rather not say, in case anyone links my TPU to real life
> 
> EDIT: Not retail



If you're tax man, I dont think anyone would want to know.

However!! if you require a hired goon to do your dirty work. I am for hire! Boss!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

We're not stalkers or anything, you can trust us, just say you work in It or something


----------



## KieX (Jul 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Never thought of that!!! May need to give it a go if the air con dies some time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the end, surviving a hot summer becomes a creative venture. Hell I opened a thread about it on TPU once and tried so many combinations.. it's like a hobby for madmen.

Nope not a Taxman. I hate that guy. Also hate Mr. Student Loans repayment. Dirty work you say.. hmmm I shall let you know if I require someone's sickie's to be verified by a doctor of pain 

Edit:Market research industry


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

KieX said:


> Edit:Market research industry



Hes a telephone marketer!!! KILL HIM!!!! KILL THE BASTARD!!!!! BREAK HIS FINGERS SO HE WILL NEVER DIAL ANOTHER PHONE AGAIN!!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 15, 2011)

Honestly i couldn't case less about anonymity anymore. If someone wanted to find me they probably could and its not like i have placed my address for anyone to see online. I dont give out my email either.


----------



## Spectrum (Jul 15, 2011)

KieX said:


> 3x 2600K's at 4.6GHz 24/7


+ 1x 6870 @ 1000 and 1250


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

another reason why i dont fold using ATi cards, is cuz they suck at it. and Folding tends to kill the cards a lot sooner anyway


----------



## KieX (Jul 15, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Honestly i couldn't case less about anonymity anymore. If someone wanted to find me they probably could and its not like i have placed my address for anyone to see online. I dont give out my email either.



Yeah, I know, nothing really anonymous nowadays. Only reason I don't want to say company name is to avoid people making the link through google quickly. I am proud of the company I work for, but if I were to one day write something that they don't agree with, rather not be the guy you read about on the news fired over something silly.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Hes a telephone marketer!!! KILL HIM!!!! KILL THE BASTARD!!!!! BREAK HIS FINGERS SO HE WILL NEVER DIAL ANOTHER PHONE AGAIN!!!



Actually no. We deal business to business.



Spectrum said:


> + 1x 6870 @ 1000 and 1250



Bit confused what you mean  You folding on that?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

KieX said:


> Yeah, I know, nothing really anonymous nowadays. Only reason I don't want to say company name is to avoid people making the link through google quickly. I am proud of the company I work for, but if I were to one day write something that they don't agree with, rather not be the guy you read about on the news fired over something silly.



that rules out working for the News Of The World i guess.


----------



## KieX (Jul 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> that rules out working for the News Of The World i guess.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 15, 2011)

Obviously people dont want to out right say who they work for or where they live, dont want to get your job into trouble or have cunts at your door lol.

One guy found someone's address by looking them up on ebay and buying something from them, could also pay by check and get the address. Its like CSI for stalkers.


----------



## KieX (Jul 15, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Obviously people dont want to out right say who they work for or where they live, dont want to get your job into trouble or have cunts at your door lol.
> 
> One guy found someone's address by looking them up on ebay and buying something from them, could also pay by check and get the address. Its like CSI for stalkers.



For sure, trading with me through TPU anyone would know all the details of who I really am. I'm just lucky that when you google my name there is:



> About 11,400,000 results (0.12 seconds)


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

To be fair tpu Is a nice site anyway, I dont think we really have too many of those sorts, and to be fair you people seem like the sort of people it would be nice to know in real life anyway


----------



## KieX (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah definitely. Already consider 3 from the crunching team like real friends, prob gonna see them in my travels round Europe. Also from the people I've traded with on here, you can easily tell people are genuine and reliable. (well ok, we've had a couple bad ones, but we all clock on pretty quick who's an unwelcome part of the community.. like watercooled)

Oh.............

http://gbbf.camra.org.uk/home

Who's coming? Epic TPU UK beer festival meetup?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

KieX said:


> Yeah definitely. Already consider 3 from the crunching team like real friends, prob gonna see them in my travels round Europe. Also from the people I've traded with on here, you can easily tell people are genuine and reliable. (well ok, we've had a couple bad ones, but we all clock on pretty quick who's an unwelcome part of the community.. like watercooled)
> 
> Oh.............
> 
> ...



I wouldnt mind. but then i dont drink beer


----------



## KieX (Jul 15, 2011)

Not sure if I remember correctly.. you're a 100% proof spirits person?

If you ever drink beer, this would be the best place.. so many options! Also the only time of year I get to find proper cloudy cider.

I do backflips of joy in my mind thinking about the great stuff they have on tap.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 16, 2011)

KieX said:


> Not sure if I remember correctly.. you're a 100% proof spirits person



Pretty much, But i do drink cider too.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 16, 2011)

KieX said:


> Not sure if I remember correctly.. you're a 100% proof spirits person?
> 
> If you ever drink beer, this would be the best place.. so many options! Also the only time of year I get to find proper cloudy cider.
> 
> I do backflips of joy in my mind thinking about the great stuff they have on tap.



REAL ALES FTW! Cloudy Cider is hard to come by, only time i had some was in a bar that served it from a box.

Theres a wetherspoons we call Sir Jakes (Sir John Sterling Maxwells) sometimes it serves Real Ales. Its definitely not a practical walking distance. Grubs a bit shit too lol but the drinks cheap.


----------



## KieX (Jul 16, 2011)

Sounds good, weatherspoons do sometimes get it right. Here in London though quite easy to find pubs with good Ales. I've only just started drinking them and starting from ESB and brakspear i've started to get a taste for them.

Anything you'd recommend in case they have it at the beer festival?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 16, 2011)

Hobgoblin, why i say that is because you can get it at lidl of all places. Ha well lidl actually do sell a lot of random Ales in bottles!
Theres an ale called Bishops Finger LOL.

I think Abbot and Old Speckled Hen are mass produced you would be looking for something more unknown i think. Not been to Sir John Maxwells in a long time i think i need to go back. Oh yeah well i guess in the city centre there would be pubs with real ales.

There is the Good Beer Guide 2011 and speaking of Real Ales there is also Cask Ales.

My local just sells like Tennents, Carling, Guiness, McEwans, Mangers Gold Draught, John Smiths, loads of the usual shit nothing great or special.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> We're not stalkers or anything, you can trust us, just say you work in It or something



WRONG! I'm a stalker... just for research I decided to find out why Freedom has such a hot room/house. Easy:
Front windows face east, rear windows face west. Sun rises in ease, sets in west = pretty much sun through the windows at all hours.



MilkyWay said:


> One guy found someone's address by looking them up on ebay and buying something from them, could also pay by check and get the address. Its like CSI for stalkers.



Here's a little secret - Heatware. It's my favourite place to find out details about people. Once you find someone's email addy, you can find out so much more...

When I first signed up to heatware, my new email address was registered with TPU and heatware ONLY. I started getting spam, so the source was either TPU or Heatware. After contacting the administrator of Heatware, it became apparent why.
When you're logged into heatware you can view *any other member's* email address. This was obviously where the spam was coming from.
So, I made up a new email address JUST for heatware and changed my heat options so the new email addy is shown instead  I recommend you all do the same, as if you're a person who likes their privacy, heatware leaves you wide open for abuse.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Hes a telephone marketer!!! KILL HIM!!!! KILL THE BASTARD!!!!! BREAK HIS FINGERS SO HE WILL NEVER DIAL ANOTHER PHONE AGAIN!!!



 So you attack the telemarketer, but leave the bailif alone? Man this clubhouse is f*cked up!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 16, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> WRONG! I'm a stalker... just for research I decided to find out why Freedom has such a hot room/house. Easy:
> Front windows face east, rear windows face west. Sun rises in ease, sets in west = pretty much sun through the windows at all hours.
> 
> 
> ...



the baliffs have the respect to irritate people in person most of the time

Whenever you get called by a telemarketer this is how your conversation should go, for those who want it to stop quickly



> You)Can i have your home number so we can talk about this later
> Them) I don't really want to get called at home
> You) Exactly



Is it a good idea to add your WCG tasks to your antivirus exclusion list


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 16, 2011)

Today i finally will get my 100Mb broadband upgrade. Its not as fast as in my country but still it will be better than 50Mb


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 16, 2011)

Arciks said:


> Today i finally will get my 100Mb broadband upgrade. Its not as fast as in my country but still it will be better than 50Mb



i have about 4-5mb on average


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 16, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> So you attack the telemarketer, but leave the bailif alone? Man this clubhouse is f*cked up!!



I respect bailiffs, telemarketers i have no respect for. Because i used to be one of them.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i have about 4-5mb on average



In my country where i come from there are like up to 500Mb internet speed available and it costs less than here 100Mb. i got with my 50Mb avarage like 2-4mb from torrents goes all the way max 6mb steam the same mostly time.


----------



## KieX (Jul 16, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> So you attack the telemarketer, but leave the bailif alone? Man this clubhouse is f*cked up!!





cheesy999 said:


> Whenever you get called by a telemarketer this is how your conversation should go, for those who want it to stop quickly
> 
> Is it a good idea to add your WCG tasks to your antivirus exclusion list



Not in telemarketing business just to leave it clear, we don't care if you have double glazing or not.  I am also someone who doesn't like getting called and told they got a good deal on X,Y,Z.

And nope you don't need to add it to exclusion list. Normally an AV will scan the WU and then leave it alone since it doesn't have anything virulent about it. I've run some crunchers with and without AV.. and it doesn't even impact on PPD (using Microsoft Security Essentials)

Also...

It's raining!!! WTF! I wanted to get out and do shit!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 16, 2011)

talking of telemarketers i think T-mobile sells it's numbers to 3

so where you from arciks?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 16, 2011)

KieX said:


> It's raining!!! WTF! I wanted to get out and do shit!



Same here, we've got a Harbour Festival going on today, but whadya know; the wife *insists* that we just have to go.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> talking of telemarketers i think T-mobile sells it's numbers to 3



nothing new there then. Also I dont think that just relates to numbers. they sell some personal data too for marketing research purposes. e.g. the amount of times youve called a sex line or ordered pizza from the same number/handset.

they will most likely sell personal data too. Thats how companies are these days. anything and everything can be bought for a price.

Just because they tell you they will keep your details private, doesnt mean that actually do it! trolololol 

Look at the DVLA. a few months back they were prosecuted for selling peoples private data. and thats not just the one off incident.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 16, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Same here, we've got a Harbour Festival going on today, but whadya know; the wife *insists* that we just have to go.



MmMmM seafood....


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 16, 2011)

There's a beer tent and a raft competition where teams are racing home-made rafts and I'll have the kids with me so that'll all take my mind off the rain I suppose.
But I hate seafood! Cod ONLY for me!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> nothing new there then. Also I dont think that just relates to numbers. they sell some personal data too for marketing research purposes. e.g. the amount of times youve called a sex line or ordered pizza from the same number/handset.
> 
> they will most likely sell personal data too. Thats how companies are these days. anything and everything can be bought for a price.
> 
> ...



i just think something strange is going on as i was called by 3 yesterday, it was a missed call, so i rang them back (it was from an 02 number strangely) first time i got to a switchboard and hung up, second time i got through to this guy, asked him why he rang me and he went into some sort of apology saying they were trying to offer me money back on my phone


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 16, 2011)

I wouldnt bother calling them back. if you didnt pick up the first time. they will just put your number back in the system so it gets called again at another time.


----------



## KieX (Jul 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> offer me money back on my phone



Sounds legit. 

I don't trust anyone giving money away for nothing. Except for tax refunds.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I wouldnt bother calling them back. if you didnt pick up the first time. they will just put your number back in the system so it gets called again at another time.



yeah, it was an 02 number though so i thought it might of been an ordinary person (these places generally have 08's don't they)


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 16, 2011)

Shouldn't have rung them back. Now your number is logged as a ringer-backer, which means that it's worth more when selling to other companies. Just  like when you get a text through saying a load of marketing boll*cks with "text STOP to unsubscribe" on it, the worst thing you can do is text it...

I don't know how it all works and how much numbers are worth etc, but I know ringing or texting back gets your number targeted for more sales calls/texts.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 16, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Shouldn't have rung them back. Now your number is logged as a ringer-backer, which means that it's worth more when selling to other companies. Just like when you get a text through saying a load of marketing boll*cks with "text STOP to unsubscribe" on it, the worst thing you can do is text it...
> 
> I don't know how it all works and how much numbers are worth etc, but I know ringing or texting back gets your number targeted for more sales calls/texts.



i am aware of that, however if your rung by an 02 number you tend to assume its a landline

Guess what movie i'm watching



> Reporter: What kind of plane is it?
> Johnny: Oh, it's a big pretty white plane with red stripes, curtains in the windows and wheels and it looks like a big Tylenol.





> Rex Kramer: [talking to Steve McCroskey] Our only hope is to build this man up. We gotta give him all the confidence we can.
> [to Striker]
> Rex Kramer: Striker, have you ever flown a multi-engine plane before?
> Ted Striker: No, never.
> Rex Kramer: [to McCroskey, with the microphone still on] Shit! This is a God damn waste of time! There's no way he can land this plane!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i am aware of that, however if your rung by an 02 number you tend to assume its a landline
> 
> Guess what movie i'm watching



Kerry Katona's execution??


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Kerry Katona's execution??



is that even a real video?

i'm thinking we should do synchronized avatars from airplane! this week


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i am aware of that, however if your rung by an 02 number you tend to assume its a landline



I never ring anyone back no matter what. If they want me, they can ring me again lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 16, 2011)

BRB -- going to pick up my Air con


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> BRB -- going to pick up my Air con



you won't need it this week


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you won't need it this week



Coolest start to summer I have experienced in my short years over here.


----------



## KieX (Jul 16, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Hobgoblin, why i say that is because you can get it at lidl of all places. Ha well lidl actually do sell a lot of random Ales in bottles!
> Theres an ale called Bishops Finger LOL.
> 
> I think Abbot and Old Speckled Hen are mass produced you would be looking for something more unknown i think. Not been to Sir John Maxwells in a long time i think i need to go back. Oh yeah well i guess in the city centre there would be pubs with real ales.
> ...



Getting started today!






That's the 2010 pint glass, going to buy the 2011.. start a new hobby  What I find is that many pubs have Ales with names you've never heard of, so you try them and try to keep some memory. Some that I've really liked are Old Thumper, Doombar, Badger and one called AC Cobra.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 16, 2011)

Just got home and got bollocked for buying an Air con unit.

Ive been saying ive wanted to get one for years, but £300+ is a little too high to step to if its NOT a graphics card or CPU.

bitch has been moaning at me to spend my money on more practical things SUCH AS AN AIR CON UNIT which shes been egging me on about for the last few years say it was a good idea.

so I went out and bought one and shes calling me stupid?? 






I should throw this 25kg beast of a cooler at her.

Some people just cant be pleased and U-turn faster then Cameron's policys.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> so I went out and bought one and shes calling me stupid??



Give it a few weeks, and when temps hit high 30's don't share the air con. Revenge is a dish best served cold.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 16, 2011)

I had no intention of sharing in the first place!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just got home and got bollocked for buying an Air con unit.
> 
> Ive been saying ive wanted to get one for years, but £300+ is a little too high to step to if its NOT a graphics card or CPU.
> 
> ...



Thats a whole 10kg lighter then mine, sounds like you can actually lift yours without needing a second person


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 16, 2011)

yeah, Had no trouble lifting mine. Probably couldnt of carried it home on the bus by myself but up and down stairs is no problem


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 16, 2011)

had my dinner! its 24'c lets see how chilled we can get this room.

darn thing is LOUD. at least i wont hear my 6970s ramping up when the AC is on. fuck yeah

also, Somehow i dont think a 9000BTU quite cuts it for my room/ but we shall see in 30mins. It them temp isnt at least 29-20'c by then, then will know


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 16, 2011)

i just found a quick way of cutting a few seconds off your boot time, on windows for some reason a lot of processes will wait until your connected to the internet until starting for some reason, if you reserve an IP address for your hardware in your router, then go and type it into the network adapter ipv4 settings (instead of letting it be auto assigned which takes a while) then your computer won't have to connect to the internet, it will just start up connected, and because of that a lot of the network dependent processes won't wait

Sounds a bit extreme but it cut about 5-10 seconds off my boot time


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 17, 2011)

KieX said:


> Getting started today!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110716/IMG_20110716_162534.jpg
> 
> That's the 2010 pint glass, going to buy the 2011.. start a new hobby  What I find is that many pubs have Ales with names you've never heard of, so you try them and try to keep some memory. Some that I've really liked are Old Thumper, Doombar, Badger and one called AC Cobra.



Yas! Hobgoblin! I think this could easily turn into a hobby for me trying random beers!

I tried a lager that was shaped in a bottle that was like Budda, some Chinese lager. I prefer a pint of heavy but it wasn't bad for a lager and a foreign one at that!
My brother likes this Saint Mungos stuff (named after Glasgows patron saint and founder) but its only in certain pubs in town and its expensive.

Damn all the beer festivals are in England.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i just found a quick way of cutting a few seconds off your boot time, on windows for some reason a lot of processes will wait until your connected to the internet until starting for some reason, if you reserve an IP address for your hardware in your router, then go and type it into the network adapter ipv4 settings (instead of letting it be auto assigned which takes a while) then your computer won't have to connect to the internet, it will just start up connected, and because of that a lot of the network dependent processes won't wait
> 
> Sounds a bit extreme but it cut about 5-10 seconds off my boot time



what do you mean if you have a static ip address for your pc it makes the pc boot faster? what if i cant assign static ip's?


















LOL the voice is a bit stupid but i found the idea funny in those videos.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 17, 2011)

More rain!!! Btw. possible heatwave predicted week after next week.


----------



## KieX (Jul 17, 2011)

So this week we'll have clothes stuck to us from raining, and stuck to us the following weat from sweat. If only we could commit our bi-polar British weather to a mental institution


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 17, 2011)

OH no, i now have less then an hour of anime left and no money to buy new stuff for a few weeks


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> OH no, i now have less then an hour of anime left and no money to buy new stuff for a few weeks



To the interwebs!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 18, 2011)

Just tried 2 Ales on draught yesterday. Images are copy pasta from google and those bottles are brown not the beer colour.






Sheepshagers Gold; its a sort of pale colour like a lager.
Has a medium thin texture and substance which is slightly thicker than water. Smoother than a lager but its close to a lager overall.
The carbonation is soft or flat.
Laces the glass even though it keeps no real head.
The only real tastes are slight malts and citrus maybe something sweet like honey as it tastes very sweet. Best way to describe it is citrus like a lager tops or shandy but subtle and sweet.Has a hint of a hops taste as it goes down (hops have the bitter quality if i remember) a *vague* hint of a bitter taste.
Has no real after taste which might be nice if people dont like a lingering taste, maybe just a slightly dry aftertaste.
Overall not bad worth a drink but not really my thing i prefer something with more body and taste.





Stag; this is a pint of Ale with a colour thats like a darker John Smiths (dark amber colour).
The beer is smooth like Tetleys or Smiths but again like the Sheepshagers Gold the texture and body is medium thin with soft or flat carbonation. I see a trend in this brewer!
Laces the glass well but has a flatish white creamy head.
The malts have a caramel sweetness to it but also has a fruity flavou ive no idea what elderflower tastes like but ive heard thats what it was or maybe raison lol. Kinda malty beer with a slight smooth bitter hops taste which you get in the aftertaste. 
The bitter taste aftertaste overall contrasts the malty taste but both are smooth and light. The aftertaste also doesn't bite like some other bitter beers.
Beers kinda decent for an Amber coloured ale, kinda thin but has a decent taste that doesn't overpower. Personally i like thicker beers but again was nice to try.

*When i say smooth it is smooth but its not thick like a Smiths or Guinness. Its very light in texture and substance. Maybe all Cairngorm beers are like that, Ive yet to try a Trade Winds but im going to try that one of theirs next see if the trend continues.

Im by no means trying to review just trying to describe accurately what it was like. The bartender had a laugh with me when i ordered the Sheepshager, got it in a Wetherspoons of all places LOL! Also noticed they are selling Makers Mark a really rare bourbon like a rarer Jack Daniels, interesting choice of stuff for a Wetherspoons!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2011)

^ No whisky bourbon?? 

get the fuck out!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ^ No whisky bourbon??
> 
> get the fuck out!!



Why dont you shut the flip up before i jam this Isle of Jura bottle up your arse. 
Here i did mention they have Makers Mark in Wetherspoons now. Also a lot of new Malts.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2011)

Sata III 120Gb SSD for £145

~Sigh~ if only my 5850's managed to sell...


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Sata III 120Gb SSD for £145
> 
> ~Sigh~ if only my 5850's managed to sell...



Thought the new rig made you skint?
I think im one of the only people not interested in SSDs, £144 is almost enough to a 23inch IPS panel. Sure not the high end panels but decent ones with LED backlighting.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Sata III 120Gb SSD for £145
> 
> ~Sigh~ if only my 5850's managed to sell...



Damn that's a good price for an awesome drive. Unfortunately it's all about the money,money,money...


----------



## Millennium (Jul 18, 2011)

Has anyone had any experience with Ebuyer returns? I have just returned some memory but I have a feeling they will say it still works (didn't for me though). I did ask them to test it with the equivalent hardware I have here. 

We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 18, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Has anyone had any experience with Ebuyer returns? I have just returned some memory but I have a feeling they will say it still works (didn't for me though). I did ask them to test it with the equivalent hardware I have here.
> 
> We'll see how it goes.



Had nothing but swift positive experiences from the 3 or 4 items I have returned in the past.


----------



## KieX (Jul 18, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Has anyone had any experience with Ebuyer returns? I have just returned some memory but I have a feeling they will say it still works (didn't for me though). I did ask them to test it with the equivalent hardware I have here.
> 
> We'll see how it goes.



They replaced a 2600K I killed. Was hassle free and top quality guys.


----------



## Millennium (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok sounds promising! thanks 

edit: I'll let you know how it goes shouldn't be long now


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 18, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Has anyone had any experience with Ebuyer returns? I have just returned some memory but I have a feeling they will say it still works (didn't for me though). I did ask them to test it with the equivalent hardware I have here.
> 
> We'll see how it goes.



never had an issue even with stuff that occasionally works, as long as you have described the problem well they should test it properly, they haven't ever sent anything back to me


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 18, 2011)

i've done some maths, and worked out my air-con unit generates power


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 18, 2011)

Your maths is gammy


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 18, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Your maths is gammy



no its not

1000BTU/Hour = power of 290w

air con = 12000BTU/H = power of 3480

Air-con use 1400W

1400w - 3480 = -2080

therefore 2080w generated by air conditioner 



FreedomEclipse said:


>


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 18, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i've done some maths, and worked out my air-con unit generates power


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 18, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110718/55173-lolwut.jpg



see my above post, my air-con generates 2080w


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone going to this event?
http://events.game.co.uk/gamefest/?cm_re=2011wk24-_-HomeTowers01-_-GAMEfestPlayNewestGames


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 18, 2011)

Arciks said:


> Anyone going to this event?
> http://events.game.co.uk/gamefest/?cm_re=2011wk24-_-HomeTowers01-_-GAMEfestPlayNewestGames



depends,* how much do tickets cost?*

also, i like this graph


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 18, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> no its not
> 
> 1000BTU/Hour = power of 290w
> 
> ...



Where did you get 12000BTU/H and 1400w from?
1000 BTU/h is approximately 293.071w btw.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 18, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Where did you get 12000BTU/H and 1400w from?
> 1000 BTU/h is approximately 293.071w btw.



no, my aircon uses 1400w at the plug

thats why it generates 2080w of power


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 18, 2011)

So its rated for 12,000 BTU/h but only uses 1400w?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 18, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> So its rated for 12,000 BTU/h but only uses 1400w?



yes!!!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 18, 2011)

cheesy, have you considered the fact that you might be wrong  an air-con can't generate electric! Or are you trying to be the new MailMan?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 18, 2011)

No seems to me its not working at what its rated for. Its obviously under performing.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 18, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> cheesy, have you considered the fact that you might be wrong  an air-con can't generate electric! Or are you trying to be the new MailMan?



but i have proof, look at this sticker







Freedom, can you post the sticker from yours and compare?

EDIT: Do not zoom in, far too many megapixels for the lens quality!!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 18, 2011)

Im confused but your wrong anyway mate, that much was obvious.
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090604044300AApodd4


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 18, 2011)

i see... so instead of generating energy, my air-con unit is just moving a lot of it?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 18, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> depends,* how much do tickets cost?*
> 
> also, i like this graph
> 
> http://boincstats.com/charts/chart_uk_bo_object_racrankday_users_362443.gif



as far as I know it costs 10£ for adults but its only for members who got reward card registerd with.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 18, 2011)

Something to do with Practical Efficiency or COP.
http://www.alephzero.co.uk/ref/practcop.htm


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 18, 2011)

Arciks said:


> as far as I know it costs 10£ for adults but its only for members who got reward card registerd with.



so that's £13, only problem is i'm guessing a lot of people will be there...

i'll have to see if anyone i know is going

@keiren - what would be the COP if the input was 24 and the output was 16?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 18, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> so that's £13, only problem is i'm guessing a lot of people will be there...
> 
> i'll have to see if anyone i know is going
> 
> @keiren - what would be the COP if the input was 24 and the output was 16?



I'm not sure if i will go.But I would like to go there, but as my GF hates games  she wount go with me.Only thing i could send here to shopping while I do my things.I think it will be 3day event so you can choose best day for you,most likely first day will be full of crawling zombies everywhere


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 18, 2011)

Arciks said:


> I'm not sure if i will go.But I would like to go there, but as my GF hates games  she wount go with me.Only thing i could send here to shopping while I do my things.I think it will be 3day event so you can choose best day for you,most likely first day will be full of crawling zombies everywhere



i'll think about it, i may go if i can convince my friends to go

do you get to play on any games or is it just exhibits?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 18, 2011)

COP usually is heat extracted / power input
Note that the units of Heat and Power must be the same. The normal unit is kilowatt (kW).

I have no idea how to make 24c-16c into kW. I dont understand any of this either.

"Using, as an example, +5 C as the living room or LR temperature and +30 C as the outside air temperature, the maximum Carnot cycle COP is only 278 / (303-278) = 11.12 = Q/W, where Q is the amount of heat moved and W is the work required to move it between those two temperatures using the Carnot cycle."

No idea but the input power is different to what is actually converted.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> COP usually is heat extracted / power input
> Note that the units of Heat and Power must be the same. The normal unit is kilowatt (kW).
> 
> I have no idea how to make 24c-16c into kW. I dont understand any of this either.
> ...


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 18, 2011)

If we had known the COP we could divide it into the cooling capacity to find out what it needed to operate to actually change the temperature.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 18, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i'll think about it, i may go if i can convince my friends to go
> 
> do you get to play on any games or is it just exhibits?



NOt sure about it, because nothing is said that you will get to play it,but still there is info to come on homepage so probably will be some competitions or gameplay availability.



> What’s on offer at GAMEfest?
> Publishers and developers from around the world will be showing off their latest games at GAMEfest! Check out the list of confirmed publishers, developers and games that will be making an appearance here.
> 
> We’ll be announcing more exhibitors, features and details soon, so keep checking back here for all the latest announcements!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 19, 2011)

If i was to go to the gamefest i think i would only go to check out BF3 and the new WWE 12 game lol..
Also i don't have award card and i do believe you can get the card free if you buy or trade a game or something in game anyway,thats in-store.
Also if i was to go i would probably go on the 18th Sunday, as i am busy on Friday and Saturday.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 19, 2011)

32" IPS panel for £229 -http://www.play.com/Electronics/Electronics/4-/17494575/Panasonic-32-inch-TX-L32C20-HD-Ready-Freeview-LCD-TV/Product.html?searchtype=ELEC&searchsource=0&searchstring=Panasonic+32+inch+TX+L32C20&urlrefer=search&strefer=ELEC&searchfilters=s{Panasonic+3&affid=hotukdeals&awc=buyat&_$ja=tsid%3a11516|prd%3ahotukdeals&cur=257

i lost my PSP in thorpe park today, luckily someone returned it to the customer services, unfortunately it was raining and the PSP is now soaked on the inside


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i lost my PSP in thorpe park today, luckily someone returned it to the customer services, unfortunately it was raining and the PSP is now soaked on the inside



PS Vita coming out next year don't worry.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 19, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> PS Vita coming out next year don't worry.



i'm going to try and dry it out anyway

i have to say, when you lose something like that and it turns up in lost property it restores your faith in humanity

when you see they sell 'HALO 3' branded tampons, it destroys it


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i'm going to try and dry it out anyway
> 
> i have to say, when you lose something like that and it turns up in lost property it restores your faith in humanity
> 
> when you see they sell 'HALO 3' branded tampons, it destroys it



So long as you completely dry the psp it should be fine, If you have a sack of rice stick it in for a few days, it should dry it completely.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 19, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> So long as you completely dry the psp it should be fine, If you have a sack of rice stick it in for a few days, it should dry it completely.



i plan to just leave it down the back of my PC now its crunching 24/7


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 19, 2011)

week or 2 there should deff do it sos to hear your daft tho


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 19, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> week or 2 there should deff do it sos to hear your daft tho



what did you call me? 

if i drop my PSP pushing a wheelchair through a 1 1/2 foot deep puddle as fast as i can to see how high the water will get (5'), does that make me daft all of a sudden?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> what did you call me?
> 
> if i drop my PSP pushing a wheelchair through a 1 1/2 foot deep puddle as fast as i can to see how high the water will get (5'), does that make me daft all of a sudden?



yes


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> what did you call me?
> 
> if i drop my PSP pushing a wheelchair through a 1 1/2 foot deep puddle as fast as i can to see how high the water will get (5'), does that make me daft all of a sudden?



 calm, was a joke, ive done worse i left mine ina a shop, put it down to pay, some woman gripped a bag with it a phone and pda in and walked out, i got it back i phoned her said she was on cam anyway and the cops would find her, she passed it me - daftness happens, its how ya deal wiv it


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 19, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> calm, was a joke, ive done worse i left mine ina a shop, put it down to pay, some woman gripped a bag with it a phone and pda in and walked out, i got it back i phoned her said she was on cam anyway and the cops would find her, she passed it me - daftness happens, its how ya deal wiv it



i spent 1 1/2 hours looking for it and it turned up in customer services

still, i think vortex was actually the best ride

and inferno is good as it's the only ride that seems to give you energy


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 19, 2011)

Why bring a PSP to a theme park if i may ask??
Fair enough if you are using it while travelling but you will feel sick just looking down on screen for ages lol.
Well guys i am having debate which 1TB to get..The WD green is on sale for £36
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1tb-...ata-3gb-s-intellipower-5900rpm-64mb-cache-8ms
This one is on scan today.
Or its worth getting the samsung F3??
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1tb-...int-f3-sata-3gb-s-7200rpm-32mb-cache-89ms-ncq

I am only buying them for storage purposes,not for main OS.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2011)

I think TPU is under a DDOS attack....

either that or the servers taking a dump


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 19, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Why bring a PSP to a theme park if i may ask??
> Fair enough if you are using it while travelling but you will feel sick just looking down on screen for ages lol.
> Well guys i am having debate which 1TB to get..The WD green is on sale for £36
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1tb-...ata-3gb-s-intellipower-5900rpm-64mb-cache-8ms
> ...



Cheapest one out there, in this case WD green. You might want to consider 2TB ones, they are better bang for buck.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 19, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Cheapest one out there, in this case WD green. You might want to consider 2TB ones, they are better bang for buck.



Haven't got the budget to buy a 2TB,1TB will doe for me anyway i still have 250 and 500gb to use aswell.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 19, 2011)

Could you imagine what would happen if someone tried to DDoS TPU?

I remember what W1zz done to someone who sent too many PM's and e-mails to W1zz and btarunr. W1zz wrote a script that sends like 2,000 emails every hour to his email account and, well, the spammer became the spammed


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Could you imagine what would happen if someone tried to DDoS TPU?



Its already been done before. Happend last year. Site would be working fine one moment, then fail to load pages the next, 

and that was what was happening to me 2 mins ago. spent 15mins trying to reply to someones post. the 'quote' button wasnt loading the page.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 19, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Why bring a PSP to a theme park if i may ask??
> Fair enough if you are using it while travelling but you will feel sick just looking down on screen for ages lol.
> Well guys i am having debate which 1TB to get..The WD green is on sale for £36
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1tb-...ata-3gb-s-intellipower-5900rpm-64mb-cache-8ms
> ...



samsung will be faster, has more RPM

and there are no problems with TPU?

PSP was for travel, i manage to make some progress in monster hunter freedom unite before it got soaked


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its already been done before. Happend last year. Site would be working fine one moment, then fail to load pages the next,
> 
> and that was what was happening to me 2 mins ago. spent 15mins trying to reply to someones post. the 'quote' button wasnt loading the page.



What there was a DDoS aimed at TPU last year?  How did I miss that?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> What there was a DDoS aimed at TPU last year?  How did I miss that?



you might not have been a member yet

(damn that makes me feel old....been lurking around this place since 2007)


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 19, 2011)

Yea I been lurking since 2009, only signed up in 2010.

Here's the thread about that geezer getting spammed. He was a member since 2004 aswell!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139214


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 19, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a decent priced but fast SSD, I am looking at getting two for Raid and want 80 - 120 gig ish sizes?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 19, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Yea I been lurking since 2009, only signed up in 2010.
> 
> Here's the thread about that geezer getting spammed. He was a member since 2004 aswell!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139214



same here, 2009 lurker 



Tatty_One said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent priced but fast SSD, I am looking at getting two for Raid and want 80 - 120 gig ish sizes?





under £1 a gig tatty and 100gb --> Kingston 96GB V+100 2.5" SATA-II SSD - Read.. | Eb...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Yea I been lurking since 2009, only signed up in 2010.
> 
> Here's the thread about that geezer getting spammed. He was a member since 2004 aswell!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139214



I dont really give a shit about him. 

Sad to see a long time member get banned but wasnt really active among the forums anyway. 

and there are some members here like that. been here since 2004 and only made 50 or less posts in the forums then suddenly reply to a post out of nowhere.

these people only seem to only reply to threads/posts if they are worth replying to or if they need help or advice.

who knows anyway, theres certainly enough regulars around here who know their shit, that have no life and hang around TPU all day to give instant replies to peoples threads/posts. so its not as if anyones being left hanging with a problem they need a solution to for a long time.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> who knows anyway, theres certainly enough regulars around here who know their shit, that have no life and hang around TPU all day to give instant replies to peoples threads/posts



you don't have to describe me you know


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent priced but fast SSD, I am looking at getting two for Raid and want 80 - 120 gig ish sizes?



http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Comp...A-III+Solid+State+Hard+Drive+?productId=44531


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 19, 2011)

@Freedom: YOU HAVE BLOWN MY MIND - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDjumx-mY-Y


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you don't have to describe me you know










You have yet to prove yourself my young apprentice...


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 19, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent priced but fast SSD, I am looking at getting two for Raid and want 80 - 120 gig ish sizes?



I was looking at the OCZ Agility 3. I don't know what the deal is with them, they're about £100 for a 60GB one, but they have one of the best read/write speeds I've seen for a <£100 SSD.

OCZ 60GB Agility 3 SSD - SATA-III - Read 525MB/s W...

I'm waiting for someone to say they're crap as they seem too good to be true. I'm unsure of how different they are to the Vertex 3 (that everyone's raving about), but I don know they both use the same Sandforce.

Scratch that, Freedom's looks better for the money...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> @Freedom: YOU HAVE BLOWN MY MIND - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDjumx-mY-Y



I can almost play just as well.... I just dont have thousands to spend on gear like they do


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> http://www.rimmkaufman.com/content/darth-vader.jpg
> 
> 
> You have yet to prove yourself my young apprentice...



I'm so happy i didn't like the look of the person in your avatar... 

(hint:its a dude to all those who haven't yet noticed that)


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 19, 2011)

OCZ Solid 3: 20,000 IOPS
OCZ Agility 3: 50,000
OCZ Vertex 3: 60,000

I'd go for the Agility 3, pending a look at the Corsair F-series.

I've been waiting to get an SSD, so I need this discussion


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I'm so happy i didn't like the look of the person in your avatar...
> 
> (hint:its a dude)



you thought it was a chick all a long??


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you thought it was a chick all a long??



not after i watched the video

thought line went like this

'she looks strange'

'WTF is wrong with her'

'Oh i get it, it's a dude' 

*reads youtube comments: 'I was right!!!'


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2011)

Hizaki grace project is old.

heres some of his more uptodate material










One of my favorite bands


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 19, 2011)

if i didn't know better i'd claim you like cross-dressers freedom...  (seriousness, doing that will probably result in some sort of ninja-samurai-mech killing me)

and i want proof you can play the guitar that well

*goes back to listening to guerrilla radio by rise against


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2011)

Over in Japan, theres many people in bands that dress like that. Its a fashion otherwise known as Visual Kei

Just like goths like to dress in black etc etc.

so no. you'd be wrong


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Over in Japan, theres many people in bands that dress like that. Its a fashion otherwise known as Visual Kei
> 
> Just like goths like to dress in black etc etc.
> 
> so no. you'd be wrong



yeah i know all about those Japanese styles from a cracked.com article on them (7 strangest Japanese fashions or something like that)

there are also those people who try to make themselves look like anime characters etc etc etc


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> there are also those people who try to make themselves look like anime characters etc etc etc



Its called 'Cosplaying'


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its called 'Cosplaying'



i know that 

any other awesome music things you want to share with us?

also --> http://www.cracked.com/article_18567_6-japanese-subcultures-that-are-insane-even-japan_p2.html


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2011)

youtube 'Norifumi Shima' -- dudes like Malmsteen but better


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 20, 2011)

Cosplay can be great if done right,not like some total fail ones.
Best cosplay i have seen is guyver:








Same dude made his guyver 1 and 3.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 20, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> if i didn't know better i'd claim you like cross-dressers freedom...  (seriousness, doing that will probably result in some sort of ninja-samurai-mech killing me)
> 
> and i want proof you can play the guitar that well
> 
> *goes back to listening to guerrilla radio by rise against



I didn't know Rise Against had the same song name as Rage Against The Machine 

EDIT: You must need to be Otaku or from that culture because i look at Cosplay and i dont know i just dont get it then again im from Scotland so no surprise there.
ROFL "Yes, in about five years, real-life Japan will look exactly like a Final Fantasy cutscene."


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 20, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent priced but fast SSD, I am looking at getting two for Raid and want 80 - 120 gig ish sizes?



Am I right in thinking you'll lose TRIM if you do that?

This was an interesting read.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anyone got a 775 cpu on the cheap?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 20, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Anyone got a 775 cpu on the cheap?



P4's coming out of my ears  but no-one wants them lol


----------



## gumpty (Jul 20, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Anyone got a 775 cpu on the cheap?



PM'd


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 20, 2011)

HUZZARH!

I managed to resurrect my GF's rig. 



In the process though, the DVI port on my Viewsonic has decided to stop working. After googling et al,  I've discovered that I'm not the only one. It's a _very_ common issue. Guess I'm lucky to have had the monitor working flawlessly for 8 years now.

I have a few things to try; one is to modifiy the DVI's EDID but that's a major freakin' ball ache, another is to use a Dell utility that does all that for me. Apparently it's worked for some so I'm gunna give that a shot in the mouth. If all else fails, I guess VGA to DVI will have to do.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 20, 2011)

8 years, now that is a good investment!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> HUZZARH!
> 
> I managed to resurrect my GF's rig.
> 
> ...



same thing happend to me with an old Iiyama Prolite screen. one day the DVi port just decided to stop working. googling the problem turned up a few hits. but no one had a solution to the problem so I deep six'd it and bought a samsung monitor which i had for about a year before the back light on it died and then i upgraded to this NEC i have now which has been working solidly for the last 2 years.

Its crazy when you think about how long youve kept some hardware going.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 20, 2011)

My parent's Dell screen is still working, and its almost 6 years old already. I think screens last the longest of all the parts out there, maybe except for cases. 

@Freedom is that a PG Strike Freedom head?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 20, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> 8 years, now that is a good investment!



we've got an entire collection of HP stuff(PC, Monitor, scanner, printer, mouse, keyboard, webcam) that's still working about 12 hours a day and has been since 2003




kurosagi01 said:


> Cosplay can be great if done right,not like some total fail ones.
> Best cosplay i have seen is guyver:
> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1218/683842653_b395611f9e.jpg
> http://images.cosplay.com/photos/19/1960078.jpg
> Same dude made his guyver 1 and 3.



that's properly awesome, i want to be able to wear things like that, just to see the looks on people's faces as i walk round tesco


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> @Freedom is that a PG Strike Freedom head?



why yes!! Yes it is!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> why yes!! Yes it is!



How come the yellow V-fins are shiny? I don't remember seeing that anywhere.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> we've got an entire collection of HP stuff(PC, Monitor, scanner, printer, mouse, keyboard, webcam) that's still working about 12 hours a day and has been since 2003



Heres a video of a HP that didnt work


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 20, 2011)

i got bored of waiting for the PSP to dry and turned it on anyway, tell sony they've made an electronic device that not only functions after being submerged in water for an hour or so but functions in fact with water still inside it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> they've made an electronic device that not only functions after being submerged in water for an hour or so but functions in fact with water still inside it



If you see goldfish swimming around the screen. I get first dibs


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> merged in water for an hour or so but functions in fact with water still inside it
> If you see goldfish swimming around the screen. I get first dibs



the X button doesn't work, i'm going to give it a while longer to dry out and if that doesn't fix it i'll take it apart and try and fix it myself

If it is working/i can fix it i will personally ring up sony and tell them what a great piece of machinery they've made


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Comp...A-III+Solid+State+Hard+Drive+?productId=44531



I have S1366 which is only SATA 2 mefinks, I assume therefore I wouldn't get those speeds?

Edit:  This looks a nice buy for SATA 2, good reviews.........................

https://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecial...TA-II+Solid+State+Hard+Drive+?productId=44362


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 20, 2011)

Just bought Tickets for GameFest. One reward card gives you option to buy 4 tickets so with one Reward card you can buy 3 tickets for your friends or family members who dont got any members card at game.co.uk


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I have S1366 which is only SATA 2 mefinks, I assume therefore I wouldn't get those speeds?
> 
> Edit:  This looks a nice buy for SATA 2, good reviews.........................
> 
> https://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecial...TA-II+Solid+State+Hard+Drive+?productId=44362



Yesterday i gave you 2 SSD's that would be much cheaper then that, only lose you a couple of gigs, and the speed was very similar



Arciks said:


> Just bought Tickets for GameFest. One reward card gives you option to buy 4 tickets so with one Reward card you can buy 3 tickets for your friends or family members who dont got any members card at game.co.uk



just the news i've been waiting for 

do the tickets have your name on them?

if not, i know someone who has a reward card and doesn't want to go

EDIT: I'm cooking a pasty, guess where i put my PSP


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 20, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Yesterday i gave you 2 SSD's that would be much cheaper then that, only lose you a couple of gigs, and the speed was very similar



Yeah I like the look/value of the Kingston...... just thinking out loud


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 20, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Yesterday i gave you 2 SSD's that would be much cheaper then that, only lose you a couple of gigs, and the speed was very similar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I bought ticket from there they send me email with ticket it shows only bar code,some numbers ,date when I want to attend adult or children.atleast it doesnt show name on it.But name is required for buying ticket as reward card user, and when you take option to buy more tickets it asks names of persons who will be coming with you.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Yes!, the grill has fixed my playstation!!!* 

Unfortunately i can't find sony's phone number...

less like goldfish freedom and more like fish 'n' chips


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I have S1366 which is only SATA 2 mefinks, I assume therefore I wouldn't get those speeds?
> 
> Edit:  This looks a nice buy for SATA 2, good reviews.........................
> 
> https://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecial...TA-II+Solid+State+Hard+Drive+?productId=44362



well, its backwards compatible anyway.

the mushkin is nicely priced. but since im on sata III, id probably stick with the OCZ.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 20, 2011)

Curses just formatted my computer and i forgot to make backup of F1 2010 game client.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 20, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Curses just formatted my computer and i forgot to make backup of F1 2010 game client.



just re-download it, i trust you got it from steam


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah i do have it on steam,downloading takes forever lol.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 20, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Yeah i do have it on steam,downloading takes forever lol.



Your young...... you have forever


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Your young...... you have forever



Time waits for no one


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 21, 2011)

What about Dr Who?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Time waits for no one



for formula 1 it does


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 21, 2011)

LG IPS231P-BN TFT LCD LED 23" DVI-D Monitor | Ebuy...

Been thinking of getting the LG IPS231P-BN. Maybe not from ebuyer but its about £140-150. Nice IPS monitor 23" which would be perfect for my desk, uses LEDs and is 16:9 but at that price its understandable i couldn't afford to pay for a 23" 16:10 IPS panel; you get the added bonus of energy efficiency with LEDs, good whites and response times. Dunno though i was wanting a new case, argh decisions!!!

LG IPS231P-BN Panel - 23"WS LG.Display e-IPS (LM230WF3)
Dell 2311H Panel - 23"WS LG.Display e-IPS (LM230WF2)
Almost same panel as the Dell so it should be fine.

Was worried about the ghosting but many people say IPS is fine plus ive seen the videos of it in action.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> for formula 1 it does



not the Canadian one - there was so much water the track was water logged


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Time waits for no one



Time waits for those that sleep..... it has to


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Time waits for those that sleep..... it has to



no it doesnt, because every time i wake up in the morning I feel like ive aged another 20years!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2011)

Every time i wake up in the morning i feel my body feels different than before.
My WD Green 1TB arrived today,installed it and works perfectly apart from stupid thing didn't detect my boot drive from my WD black partition so i had to format again.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 21, 2011)

thinking of getting a wireless range extender

1: ) so i can get better wireless access on my devices
2: ) because the instruction manual is the first manual i've found that is made for intelligent people and tells you how to do all the complex things it took me a while to do with my current router


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> thinking of getting a wireless range extender
> 
> 1: ) so i can get better wireless access on my devices
> 2: ) because the instruction manual is the first manual i've found that is made for intelligent people and tells you how to do all the complex things it took me a while to do with my current router



Only way i can think of increasing wireless range is by getting a N range router.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 21, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Only way i can think of increasing wireless range is by getting a N range router.



its a repeater, but it is N enabled, i think if i plug it in to an ethernet cable attached to the main router it would allow me to broadcast a G and N channel side by side under different SSID's though (its a wireless access point officially, but if i have it connected to my router i think i could use my router for old legacy connections and the access points for fast new tech to communicate)

my strategy's
1: Use it as an ordinary signal repeater
2:Try to set up to wireless networks, 1 secure with WPA 2 +AES ETC running in Wireless N, and have my current wireless network run alongside on a different channel and SSID, that way i can have legacy compatibly and fast speed depending on what network i connect the things to.

This means my old G tech can connect to my old network and my new tech can connect to my new network without it having to be set up for compatibly or anything


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2011)

I see.
F*cksake always me ain't it...Bloody formatted again and now trying sort out my games,Resident evil 5,windows live game is a piece of sh*t i tell you,telling me i am logging into the game with a email not close enough to the region or something.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 21, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I see.
> F*cksake always me ain't it...Bloody formatted again and now trying sort out my games,Resident evil 5,windows live game is a piece of sh*t i tell you,telling me i am logging into the game with a email not close enough to the region or something.



relax, we all have just as many problems as you do, we just fix them


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's always games with windows live usage.
I either can't download the update,when i do it downloads.
Log in perfectly but people can't join my games or other way round.
Now its saying im playing in different region when i have been playing the damn game for past month.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 21, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> It's always games with windows live usage.
> I either can't download the update,when i do it downloads.
> Log in perfectly but people can't join my games or other way round.
> Now its saying im playing in different region when i have been playing the damn game for past month.



probably a DNS change by your ISP


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2011)

Okay thats just stupid. ¬¬ i closed xfire and it downloads my profile now,wth man seriously how does xfire effects it.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 21, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Okay thats just stupid. ¬¬ i closed xfire and it downloads my profile now,wth man seriously how does xfire effects it.



Maybe it stores the profile in the VRAM? 

i would never go xfire or SLI myself now as i see so many people have problems with them, microstutter, poor scaling, driver issues etc

just get 1 bigger card


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> no it doesnt, because every time i wake up in the morning I feel like ive aged another 20years!



Welcome to my club!  Whilst time obviously never stands still, our individual relationship with time does so to speak, when you wake up, the problems you had before you slept (less insomnia! ) remain, those half finished jobs remain half finished and whilst the world may have moved on, until you have had the time to see it...... from our perspective it hasent..... well i know what I mean anyways.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 21, 2011)

Kuro sorry to hear about yer problems!! I had a number of problems with CPU NB voltage problems making my system unstable, was rather frustrating at times.

Cheesy good way to increase range is boost the wireless in the router settings and attach larger antenna, with a larger db maybe?

I see problems with having one network sharing its internet connection to another sure its possible though, like you want a range extender and another SSID to connect and use another networks connection right man?

Hell though fastest way for me is to go by Ethernet cable, ive got an N router through Talk Talk. It assigns new IPs everytime i go on my pc i think since its not static.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 21, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Cheesy good way to increase range is boost the wireless in the router settings and attach larger antenna, with a larger db maybe?
> 
> I see problems with having one network sharing its internet connection to another sure its possible though, like you want a range extender and another SSID to connect and use another networks connection right man?
> 
> Hell though fastest way for me is to go by Ethernet cable, if got an N router through Talk Talk. It assigns new IPs everytime i go on my pc i think since its not static.



1:My router doesn't have any settings to do with the wireless antenna and it's a built in aerial so no go for me

2:yes

3: that's called DCHP, *it sounds like you have a bad set up*, if you want i can show you how to permanently reserve an IP address for a network device and configure the hardware to bypass DCHP (more complex but a really good thing to do with PC's)
Or i can show you how to increase the lending time so the router will remember the hardware and it's ip address for longer (simple and will work for all devices)


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 21, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> F*cksake always me ain't it...Bloody formatted again and now trying sort out my games,Resident evil 5,windows live game is a piece of sh*t i tell you,telling me i am logging into the game with a email not close enough to the region or something.



not allways you m8 i put fifa 11 back on mine last night and it wont validate, been installed so many times cos i mess about a lot and this effin pc efs up a lot




cheesy999 said:


> Cheesy good way to increase range is boost the wireless in the router settings and attach larger antenna, with a larger db maybe?



good plan, most wireless Ns do B,G,N side by side at the same time, my free virgin one does, bit diff from two network plan though


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 21, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> good plan, most wireless Ns do B,G,N side by side at the same time, my free virgin one does, bit diff from two network plan though



most wireless N's downgrade to the slowest level of connection on the network, so 1 B device and your N networks just lost all its bandwidth

Also, are you posting through a mobile device?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2011)

Lol i think some of you guys mistaken what i meant about "xfire" i am talking about the chat client thing not crossfire.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 21, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lol i think some of you guys mistaken what i meant about "xfire" i am talking about the chat client thing not crossfire.



, probably routing your online gaming through their servers or something then


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 21, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> 1:My router doesn't have any settings to do with the wireless antenna and it's a built in aerial so no go for me
> 
> 2:yes
> 
> ...



DHCP automatically assigns IP addresses for everything connected to the router i can reserve an address but im not talking about that because my ISP forces dynamic IP address.
My IP address is 92.22.53.73 but it will change. I had problems with a white list before.
My computer is assigned 192.168.1.2 by the DHCP which is totally different to a REAL STATIC IP.

Not all ISPs offer static addresses.

This way im mostly guaranteed the fastest speed my line will allow, static ips have their advantages though.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 21, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> DHCP automatically assigns IP addresses for everything connected to the router i can reserve and address but im not talking about that because my ISP forces dynamic IP address.
> 
> My IP address is 92.22.53.73 but it will change. I had problems with a white list before.
> 
> ...



oh you meant dynamic IP addresses, i think SKY give us one of those but they only change it every couple of months/years


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 21, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> are you posting through a mobile device?



no virgin broadband why?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 21, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> no virgin broadband why?



it looked like you were having trouble typing 



> Today's Offer: 120GB OCZ Vertex 2E SSD
> To buy: http://bit.ly/ntdS7O
> Offer Price: £112.99 ex vat £135.59 inc vat
> More Info:
> ...



click this http://bit.ly/ntdS7O and look at the price


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> it looked like you were having trouble typing



Maybe he was heavily intoxicated.

so goes the saying "The lights are on, but nobodys home"


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 21, 2011)

not intoxicated

no sir i didnt like it , the price is deffinately on gear


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> not intoxicated



Denial??

thats the first sign of intoxication my friend.

People who are stupidly drunk. wont admit they are stupidly drunk, not even if the cops catch them trying to walk home.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 21, 2011)

you cant get drunk on 12 cups of coffee and 3 js dude

eh n I might be listestic disleptic dislexic.. stupid yopu dont kno


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 21, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> you cant get drunk on 12 cups of coffee and 3 js dude
> 
> eh n I might be listestic disleptic dislexic.. stupid yopu dont kno



you sound like this guy


			
				http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajCYQL8ouqw&feature=related said:
			
		

> 1. OMG I'M LIEK ONLY 16 LOLOLOL I FREAKIN LUVVVVVV TEH BEATLES 33
> 2. THUMBS UP IF UR WATCHIN IN 2011 TOO LOLOLOLOLOL
> 3. THE DISLIKE BAR IS THE SIZE OF JUSTIN BEAVERS PENIS LOLOLOLOL
> 4. ALSO THUMBS UP IF U LOVE THE BEATLES AS MUCH AS I DO. LOL I'M ONLY LIEK 16 YEARS OLD LOLOLOLOL
> ...



that might of been a small hyperbole


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 21, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you sound like this guy



Av you mic'd my ouse.

shit im not that bad guy, im from manchester not oxford so i talk/type like i do simples


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> you cant get drunk on 12 cups of coffee and 3 js dude
> 
> eh n I might be listestic disleptic dislexic.. stupid yopu dont kno



are you sure??

Are you sure the person serving the coffee didnt slip any roofies in or beat you over the back of the head with something?? Im really worried about you! Id seek medical assistance!!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 21, 2011)

no im fine just different from you.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> no im fine just different from you.



of course you are! you're very special!!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 21, 2011)

if you say so, I am for one thing a calm, sensible headed mofo despite your low opinion and derision.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2011)

I was messing lol. anyone in this clubhouse will tell you not to take me so seriously!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 21, 2011)

i figured you were and didnt want to be insultin.

wasnt worried either way as im sanguinely chilled

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1gb-...hz-gddr5-gpu-870mhz-1600-cores-2x-dvi-hdmi-dp

considering buying  this but what do they mean by pre order, how long is the wait do you reckon?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> considering buying  this but what do they mean by pre order, how long is the wait do you reckon?



anywhere between 2-3weeks. thats what they usually do to gain peoples interest. but it also depends on what the item is as well.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 21, 2011)

Non compos mentis.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 21, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Non compos mentis.



You may also be having keyboard problems...


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 21, 2011)

lockstock for mangled/monged/blazin/comfortable numb/creatured orrr insert euphemism here>


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 21, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you may also be having keyboard problems...



weesht!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> You may also be having keyboard problems...



*OR*

He could be welsh or having a stroke!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> *OR*
> 
> He could be welsh or having a stroke!



Someone call 999,  he used vowels!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> *OR*
> 
> He could be welsh or having a stroke!



lol no man...


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 21, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> lockstock for mangled/monged/blazin/comfortable numb/creatured orrr insert euphemism here>



Aaaaayyyy, how you doing man?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 22, 2011)

Aah this made me laugh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0TxfwB3BWQ&feature=related

Radio 1 prank calling a Scottish pizza delivery place.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 22, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Aah this made me laugh
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0TxfwB3BWQ&feature=related
> 
> Radio 1 prank calling a Scottish pizza delivery place.



Do you do liver?
OF COURSE WE DE"LIVER".
Can i have a liver and pineapple pizza?
What liver we dont do liver... yeah but you said you do liver?
NAW A SAID WE DELIVER.

ROFL


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 22, 2011)

I like the way he clocks on  - "Anita Gofradump? (2second pause while he says it again in his head) YOU F*(&^$& WEE £%$*"   --- priceless!

It's the same place every time aswell (for those who haven't figured)


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 22, 2011)

Alright my man!
Things kinda wild and rugged here..but i'm sure thats a universal thing across the board.
On the upside however it's friday and i can release some moneys so i'd like to make you significantly richer but i will just be making you partially richer :/
I've been offered one of these (with 4gb ram)
http://h40059.www4.hp.com/uk/commercial-laptops/product.php?id=XX991EA&experience=direct
seems ok but it's no use to me,how much should i jog something like that on for?i need the money more than i need shelf fodder


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2011)

If the laptop is free then take it lol,if not i think you can probably get a better laptop for whatever their charging you?


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 22, 2011)

well its only 35 + post from SA  but the mrs's dad owns a shipping firm in durban so i should think the post will be negligible.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 22, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Alright my man!
> Things kinda wild and rugged here..but i'm sure thats a universal thing across the board.
> On the upside however it's friday and i can release some moneys so i'd like to make you significantly richer but i will just be making you partially richer :/
> I've been offered one of these (with 4gb ram)
> ...



Aah, Friday's, they're magical things aren't they? What would you be liking out of my fine shopping establishment my kind sir whatho whatho whatho 
I just got back from meeting dhdude and ears1991 to buy my new GTX470. Really nice guys, wish I didn't have to do one so quick 
My son got one of those kids Angus burger's from Burger King:






He took one look at it and shouted "Dad, this looks like little boobs"  I nearly choked on my drink!


That lappy looks like £300 - £400 new, I'd say £200 if it's working and clean. Maybe more if it's decent condition? I'm unsure of lappy's tbh, but that's what I would try for.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 22, 2011)

I wont be purveying or perusing today but i will be postulating on the perverse nature of BK burgers haha
the lappy is on its way to me now,i looked up the price on those 478 core2duos cpu's alone and if something fails out of this "fully working" lappy i will be able to make back my outlay by breaking it up.

I'm back home in eastbourne now and i doff my cap to you sir!

I didn't beleive ddr2 could do 1T but that platinum does 4-4-4-12 1T@880 which is the best i can ask(and probably best of all) my trusty old destroyer is back to life albeit with one dead pci-e slot...
I got such a hankering for BK that i bought 2 on my way out of town yesterday because eastbourne dont have BK  Sacrilege!
Near on 2 years i been living in the belly of the beast with nary so much as an angus much less a double whopper to keep my spirits up..

how you finding the 470?is it ref or twin fan jobby?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 22, 2011)

I like your use of the letter p  

The 470 is the Twin Frozr II one, thing weighs a ton!! I haven't had a chance to fit it yet, just doing the thread-checking and PM-replying first!! Kids are watching CBeebies at the mo and they'll batter me if I turn it off so I'll have to wait for a bit.

Aah, glad to hear the RAM's good, I never had a chance to play with it  poor performance upon my part (I can play with p's too )

Kieran, has your mate had a chance to play with that OCZ RAM yet? I'm interested in what that set will hit aswell.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 22, 2011)

I live literally next door to a McDonalds but trust me its one of those its so close its boring.
LOL at the Angus burger boobies, been watching Only Fools and Horses for some reason its on BBC1 just now.

EDIT: He just set it to 5-5-5-15 2.1v (might be stock) he knows how to fit ram but gets confused in the bios so im gonna have to show him what all the settings do. He cant get my GTX260 working either, apparently the thing doesn't spin at boot like its getting no power. My mate David also installed Win7 says its a bit slow hes using a Samsung F3 1TB as his main drive but cpu is an old AM2+ x2 4200. Wants a newer AM2+ Phenom II but i think its pointless the chipset on the motherboard is an old nvidia onboard gpu (7025 chipset) MSI M-ATX. What he should do is save up and go bulldozer get like the cheapest combination of board and cpu.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 22, 2011)

mmmm burger baps lol

Damn just turned over to BBC1 - it's finished  gwaaa what will I do now?

I'll share a pic of my new (engraved metal) Clipper with you all  Only £6, it's a mini Clipper inside a metal shroud.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 22, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> EDIT: He just set it to 5-5-5-15 2.1v (might be stock) he knows how to fit ram but gets confused in the bios so im gonna have to show him what all the settings do. He cant get my GTX260 working either, apparently the thing doesn't spin at boot like its getting no power. My mate David also installed Win7 says its a bit slow hes using a Samsung F3 1TB as his main drive but cpu is an old AM2+ x2 4200. Wants a newer AM2+ Phenom II but i think its pointless the chipset on the motherboard is an old nvidia onboard gpu (7025 chipset) MSI M-ATX. What he should do is save up and go bulldozer get like the cheapest combination of board and cpu.



Yea I was going to go SB, but gonna wait for BD. When BD comes, I might even just get a 1090t for extra cheap.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2011)

kid next door is using a lawn mower to mow a 'lawn' thats full of uneven surfaces. stones, small rocks and loose gravel/compost.

Its probably got a tonne of dog shit in there too as their dog lives in the garden.

/facepalm

funny thing about dogshit, is the guys doing it barefoot too.....

those weeds need to be pulled up. not mowed. these weeds are way too thick for the mower to cut through


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2011)

I love this video. the comment with the most thumbs up is hilarious.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> kid next door is using a lawn mower to mow a 'lawn' thats full of uneven surfaces. stones, small rocks and loose gravel/compost.
> 
> Its probably got a tonne of dog shit in there too as their dog lives in the garden.
> 
> ...



lol sounds like facepalm material.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> kid next door is using a lawn mower to mow a 'lawn' thats full of uneven surfaces. stones, small rocks and loose gravel/compost.
> 
> Its probably got a tonne of dog shit in there too as their dog lives in the garden.
> 
> ...



not if the mower has a V8 

(i'm so incredibly bored)


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


>



Only in Kenya!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Only in Kenya!



for some reason it gives me an advert for 'Korean air', i thought they ate dogs over their


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 22, 2011)

Although these are my favourites.


Spoiler


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> for some reason it gives me an advert for 'Korean air', i thought they ate dogs over their












try listen to that continuously looped for 6hrs


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 22, 2011)

LOL at this guys posts bellow.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2348916&postcount=22

Counter


Spoiler


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 22, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> LOL at this guys posts bellow.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2348916&postcount=22
> 
> Counter



already saw that post, awesome


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 22, 2011)

Here i think i will put all videos i post in spoiler tags as it means its cleaner when people quote.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2011)

Someone order me a KFC!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Someone order me a KFC!!



are you sure you want us to know your address?


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 22, 2011)

im still laughin at kieran's link,if the pic wasnt so big i would try sigging it...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> are you sure you want us to know your address?



Hey man, if you wana come down and share it with me, im cool with that?

just remember no weapons are permitted inside my house!


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 22, 2011)

speaking of sharing,i was trying to calm my youngest boy down today and youtube'd "the muppets"
there is some great (possibly bad usage of that word) covers of songs etc...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCRUPWDIgYM
yea erm arent you glad i shared that little nugget


----------



## Millennium (Jul 22, 2011)

I love fridays  

Had an interview yesterday, fingers crossed, will hear next week.
Also sold my old system parts (memory, mobo, cpu) for a good price thanks to gumtree. Better then paying annoying ebay fees by far.
And my new system is ticking along nicely. Got a replacement mouse today. All is good 

Hope you are all having a good day like me. And I guess they do look like titties.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 22, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> speaking of sharing,i was trying to calm my youngest boy down today and youtube'd "the muppets"
> there is some great (possibly bad usage of that word) covers of songs etc...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCRUPWDIgYM
> yea erm arent you glad i shared that little nugget



hahaha thats brilliant!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 22, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> speaking of sharing,i was trying to calm my youngest boy down today and youtube'd "the muppets"
> there is some great (possibly bad usage of that word) covers of songs etc...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCRUPWDIgYM
> yea erm arent you glad i shared that little nugget



Original one was better then all the covers, but whilst we're at it here's another cover, this time it's from yu gi oh http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6xYgayMYy8&feature=player_detailpage#t=395s

Also, i might give up on PC's , just fed up with them


----------



## Millennium (Jul 22, 2011)

I think when the new xbox comes out I might just buy one and be done with it too. 
It will probably be good for 3-5 years for all new games and seems a better investment then a PC.

I will keep my PC fairly up to date but give up on the graphics card game and use the console for that. After all, I can still play multiplayer, that's all that matters to me.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 22, 2011)

Millennium said:


> I think when the new xbox comes out I might just buy one and be done with it too.
> It will probably be good for 3-5 years for all new games and seems a better investment then a PC.
> 
> I will keep my PC fairly up to date but give up on the graphics card game and use the console for that. After all, I can still play multiplayer, that's all that matters to me.



i just want my PC to work for once


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 22, 2011)

Traitors!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 22, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Traitors!



my computer betrayed me 

EDIT: For those who a bored of nyan cat, i give you nyeh cat --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMWN5E5o4T0&feature=related

Double EDIT: a laptop seems like a nice investment now, hmmm, something that can actually put up with everyday use


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 22, 2011)

lol 8 bit nyan cat


Spoiler


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2011)

Saxrolled (wait for it)


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Saxrolled (wait for it)



i prefer this version, i can listen to it around 2.4 times a day --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLArBZISjio&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_732400


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i prefer this version, i can listen to it around 2.4 times a day --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLArBZISjio&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_732400



I prefer this version more



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsPp4tfBnGk&feature=related


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 22, 2011)

Yo bitches check the bass on this 8 bit rick roll.


Spoiler











Heres the download link from the description.
http://www.mediafire.com/?sljabeawqhb


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2011)

GTA san andreas great game but one thing i hate which annoys me more than anything about that game is driving is horrible!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 23, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> GTA san andreas great game but one thing i hate which annoys me more than anything about that game is driving is horrible!



I was never that much of a fan of it, the shooting mechanics arnt that great either. There is a lot of filler in that game but the whole "niggah" gang culture thing based on the late 80s/90s was kinda interesting. I liked Vice City and GTA 4 was okay at the time. I find all of the GTA games boring to play again after ive completed them also like i said i hate those filler missions just used to pad out the length of the game.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 23, 2011)

Driving in San Andreas is difficult until you get your stats up. One thing I found fuuny was when I decided to hook up loads of tow trucks. I was expecting it to go slower, because of the weight, but no. Tow truck towing a tow truck towing a tow truck towing a coach was just slightly unrealistic.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 23, 2011)

anyone know what ebuyer are like on warranty's?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> anyone know what ebuyer are like on warranty's?



super sexy awesome


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> super sexy awesome



I said describe ebuyer not me 

anyway my mobo's given up on me so i'll ring them up on Monday to get it sorted

those USB headers don't work so i can't plug anything in the front of my case anymore

Any chance they'll send me a new one and then i send them my old one so i don't end up without a PC for a few days?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2011)

not a chance. but i could be wrong


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> not a chance. but i could be wrong



in that case, it looks like i might have to borrow a laptop


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> in that case, it looks like i might have to borrow a laptop



you dont own one already? lol

I rarely leave the house without mine.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 23, 2011)

man i'm so sad.
Amy Winehouse is dead 
so yea she was a crack fiend n coke head etc etc but she was such a good singer.
A real modern day Billie Holliday,more soul in her voice than anyone else i heard in the longest time.
R.I.P.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you dont own one already? lol
> 
> I rarely leave the house without mine.



nah, i've always borrowed someone elses



MightyMission said:


> man i'm so sad.
> Amy Winehouse is dead
> so yea she was a crack fiend n coke head etc etc but she was such a good singer.
> A real modern day Billie Holliday,more soul in her voice than anyone else i heard in the longest time.
> R.I.P.



she wasn't a good singer...
you never knew her.
don't get too upset over the death of a person you don't know, she wouldn't care about yours


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 23, 2011)

take yourself out to the garden with a big wet fish and go slap yourself cheesy.
i did meet her twice but once she was licking rocks in the jazz cafe


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 23, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> take yourself out to the garden with a big wet fish and go slap yourself cheesy.
> i did meet her twice but once she was licking rocks in the jazz cafe



i hope that's a metaphor or something, if not she had some serious problems


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> man i'm so sad.
> Amy Winehouse is dead
> so yea she was a crack fiend n coke head etc etc but she was such a good singer.
> A real modern day Billie Holliday,more soul in her voice than anyone else i heard in the longest time.
> R.I.P.



This news doesnt suprise me a single bit. With the kind of lifestyle she lead she was bound to kick the bucket sooner or later

I didnt like her in particular, and i didnt like her voice or her music.


----------



## Millennium (Jul 23, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> anyone know what ebuyer are like on warranty's?



I bought some memory last week which worked ok for a while (blue screens) but eventually failed to boot.

RMA'd it Monday, it was tested and found faulty Tuesday, got a full refund. Couldn't ask for better. Did have to call them to get the RMA sorted though. But still, good service.

If you describe the problem I'm sure they will test it and send you another no worries Cheesy 

And about Amy, I heard just this evening on Radio 1. Crying shame, her music was great, very original. I know she had problems but she was younger then me, no-one should die that young. What a pity.

Anyone want a valve amp?  (not a guitar amp)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Anyone want a valve amp?  (not a guitar amp)



what valves does it have inside?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 23, 2011)

Millennium said:


> I bought some memory last week which worked ok for a while (blue screens) but eventually failed to boot.
> 
> RMA'd it Monday, it was tested and found faulty Tuesday, got a full refund. Couldn't ask for better. Did have to call them to get the RMA sorted though. But still, good service.
> 
> ...



if they let me do a refund i'l definitely do that, and i'll try to use it as credit for a better mobo, but they probably won't as mine is 6 months old, so it'll probably be a -i give them my broken one-they send me a working one-

EDIT:I Want an AMP, how much?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 23, 2011)

I bought one gamefest ticket for friend and no names are shown on ticket.So I just happy than someone wanted to go with me to gamefest  too bad my GF isnt going,so got 2 tickets more to buy or to waste


----------



## Millennium (Jul 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> what valves does it have inside?



The valves are the (now rare) 7355 type, which were underdriven so work for ages. It's a stereo valve amp, Harmon Kardon A500. It also comes with 2 extra sets of output valves (8 spares for 4 working valves).

cheesy if you are still interested drop me a PM but it's bloody heavy so I'm really looking for London based sale


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2011)

7355's are pretty vintage (1960's) . Im a sucker for a vintage crunch tone on the guitar

the valves are only specified for 18watts though.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 23, 2011)

6l6's are pretty much a drop in,that will give 100w and ofcourse they are cheaper/easier to replace.
GLWS millenium thats a rare item.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 23, 2011)

Me got new FS thread. Me poor having to sell parts  Me sad panda.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 23, 2011)

its horrible being poor aint it.
i can see a lively pub from my balcony but never got money to squander there!
saying that,some guy who's walk in fridge i fixed last week called me back on the pretence of it being busted,and we got properly mangled 
sambucca and absinth caused one helluva headache..


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 23, 2011)

well that's the way to work! Not bad at all! Well, apart from the headache...


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 23, 2011)

haha
i inadvertantly pulled the blokes daughter too,but being a fine upstanding citizen i done the right thing and ignored all advances!
GO ME


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> 6l6's are pretty much a drop in,that will give 100w and ofcourse they are cheaper/easier to replace.
> GLWS millenium thats a rare item.



you might need to re-bias the amp if you did that. the voltages for the 2 tubes might not be the same.

my guitar amp was a little over £300. due to them giving me the amp at that price. certain features have been left out of it such as a pot to re-bias the amp/tubes which allows me to use different tubes. which means im stuck using 6L6's, 5881's or KT66's. I have heard of people using EL34s without a problem though. as the amp is very similar to a Fender Hotrod/hotrod deluxe.

I could mod my amp and pit a bias pot in myself but im lazy, and i dont gig anymore so theres little reason for me to touch it


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 23, 2011)

yea your right but changing tubes means rebiasing anyways 
(unless it is one of the remodels of the GEC amps that used auto biasing,offsetting one tubes qualities against its opposite(only in p/p configs))
also peg4 may have to be disconnected but these are minor issues really as even undervolted tubes will only last so long so and bringing the amp into a higher power/more current lineup will pay dividends.
6l6/kt66 are good tubes,to my mind far superior to el34's,but then it depends on application,i favour tubes for bass and tops and transistor output (valve pre amp'd) mids.

Nothing beats 2nd/3rd order harmonics that full valve sets disperse at full chat  gosh the thought of shaka's old set brings back lovely memories...3600w in kt88 goodness,flat sound until the tubes warmed up then one helluva weight line!!


----------



## KieX (Jul 23, 2011)

Anybody here know much about Mountain Bikes? I'm thinking whether to upgrade stuff on mine or to sell mine and get another one.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2011)

KieX said:


> Anybody here know much about Mountain Bikes? I'm thinking whether to upgrade stuff on mine or to sell mine and get another one.



depends what you want to know


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 23, 2011)

KieX said:


> Anybody here know much about Mountain Bikes? I'm thinking whether to upgrade stuff on mine or to sell mine and get another one.



Mountain bike + engine = speed (+ possibly death)

So do not fit an engine unless you want to possibly die

EDIT: Got to go paint-balling tommorow, sounds painful


----------



## KieX (Jul 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> depends what you want to know



Well, this is vague since I don't know much. But for instance, looking at suspension, disc brakes, wheels and gears the bill comes up to nearly £500.. but for that price there are some decent entry level bikes.

Guess the quesion is really.. is £500 of upgrades better than £500 of new metal?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2011)

KieX said:


> Well, this is vague since I don't know much. But for instance, looking at suspension, disc brakes, wheels and gears the bill comes up to nearly £500.. but for that price there are some decent entry level bikes.
> 
> Guess the quesion is really.. is £500 of upgrades better than £500 of new metal?



depends on your bike frame. what bike have you currently got?


----------



## KieX (Jul 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> depends on your bike frame. what bike have you currently got?



Cannondale F6: http://www.evanscycles.com/products/cannondale/f6-mountain-bike-ec000098?style=86078


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2011)

You can change everything, but you might have to live with only 1 disc brake in the front as the bike doesnt have a place to mount one onto the frame at the back.

your call really. Best thing to do is take it down to Evans and see what they say. Dont take it to halfords. those guys have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 23, 2011)

stop mountain biking and get one of these, http://www.kawasaki.co.uk/ZX-10R

ZX-10R, 0-60 is about 2 1/2 seconds and it'll go well over 200, it'll accelerate and corner faster then most roller-coasters

overall, it's a quick way to die, but it's a nice way to do it


----------



## KieX (Jul 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> You can change everything, but you might have to live with only 1 disc brake in the front as the bike doesnt have a place to mount one onto the frame at the back.
> 
> your call really. Best thing to do is take it down to Evans and see what they say. Dont take it to halfords. those guys have no idea what they are talking about.



Yeah that should be fine, I use the front break like 80/20 compared to rear.

Agreed with evans. They are expensive imho, but they do know their stuff and this bike has only broken down once unlike the halfords one i had before it.



cheesy999 said:


> stop mountain biking and get one of these, http://www.kawasaki.co.uk/ZX-10R
> 
> ZX-10R, 0-60 is about 2 1/2 seconds and it'll go well over 200, it'll accelerate and corner faster then most roller-coasters
> 
> overall, it's a quick way to die, but it's a nice way to do it



I am planning to get my license over summer. Prefer Ducati Monster or something chopper-ish.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 23, 2011)

KieX said:


> Yeah that should be fine, I use the front break like 80/20 compared to rear.
> 
> Agreed with evans. They are expensive imho, but they do know their stuff and this bike has only broken down once unlike the halfords one i had before it.
> 
> ...



the guys are brilliant for bikes --> http://www.downlandcycles.co.uk/

and talking of bikes someone i know is doing some cycle challenge or something, 100 miles a day for 2 weeks or something

On the motorbike front just make sure you get something lightweight, no point to large bikes as their basically the same as driving a car with no roof, i mean the whole point of a bike is that it's lightweight

ducati is also a good choice, just make sure it goes fast whatever it is!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> stop mountain biking and get one of these, http://www.kawasaki.co.uk/ZX-10R
> 
> ZX-10R, 0-60 is about 2 1/2 seconds and it'll go well over 200, it'll accelerate and corner faster then most roller-coasters
> 
> overall, it's a quick way to die, but it's a nice way to do it



I prefer the ZXR 750. the ZXR 1000 is pretty cool but it loses its image a little


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I prefer the ZXR 750. the ZXR 1000 is pretty cool but it loses its image a little



but i want 220HP not 120!

EDIT: not quite, ZX10-R has 207


----------



## KieX (Jul 23, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> the guys are brilliant for bikes --> http://www.downlandcycles.co.uk/
> 
> and talking of bikes someone i know is doing some cycle challenge or something, 100 miles a day for 2 weeks or something
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link will take a look.

I want a relatively big bike since I plan to do a lot of long-distances on it. It's more affordable than a car which is handy since I'm also looking for a new place to live and getting new crunchers.


----------



## Broom2455 (Jul 23, 2011)

Just shows what Cheesy knows about motorbikes.... F ALL!
The ZX10R will not do 200 mph, no motorbike when bought from dealer will do 200mph without serious modification.

And as for getting something lightweight because big bikes are like a car without a roof, well this proves yet again Cheesy knows F  ALL:shadedshu

Driving around in a car is like being in a dull lifeless tin box, you are too isolated from the outside world, on a motorbike you experience so much more fun and enjoyment.

And before you say anything Cheesy, yes I do ride a motorbike everyday to work (1300cc Sports Tourer) and I have my car licence and do occasionally drive.

Rant Over !

EDIT at Least Freedom knows something


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2011)

KieX said:


> Yeah that should be fine, I use the front break like 80/20 compared to rear.
> 
> Agreed with evans. They are expensive imho, but they do know their stuff and this bike has only broken down once unlike the halfords one i had before it.
> 
> ...



you get what you pay for really. Evans are bike specialists, no doubt about that. Ive been in quite a few of their branches and their staff ive come across are in a class of their own compared to Halfords. expensive yes. but well worth the money paid for their expertise.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 23, 2011)

KieX said:


> Thanks for the link will take a look.
> 
> I want a relatively big bike since I plan to do a lot of long-distances on it. It's more affordable than a car which is handy since I'm also looking for a new place to live and getting new crunchers.



been there so many times a few years ago, stopped cycling for some reason a few years ago, after many miles my old bike started to fall apart and i didn't fit on it anymore etc, so now the only bike i've got is from the 90's

still, i think i might take up cycling again 

EDIT: My brother bought his bike from halfords, needless to say it broke so many times (really a terrible bike), took it to downlands, hasn't broke since except for a tire


----------



## KieX (Jul 23, 2011)

If anyone is interested btw, i'd sell my F6 for £150.. would allow me to get a new bike.



cheesy999 said:


> been there so many times a few years ago, stopped cycling for some reason a few years ago, after many miles my old bike started to fall apart and i didn't fit on it anymore etc, so now the only bike i've got is from the 90's
> 
> still, i think i might take up cycling again
> 
> EDIT: My brother bought his bike from halfords, needless to say it broke so many times (really a terrible bike), took it to downlands, hasn't broke since except for a tire



I used to cycle a lot and was quite fit. But I have been lazy for a long while. Started to cycle to work to avoid giving TFL £1200+ a year for going in a shitty undergroud train to work. But now I'm starting to get into doing it for leisure again.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 23, 2011)

KieX said:


> If anyone is interested btw, i'd sell my F6 for £150.. would allow me to get a new bike.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to cycle a lot and was quite fit. But I have been lazy for a long while. Started to cycle to work to avoid giving TFL £1200+ a year for going in a shitty undergroud train to work. But now I'm starting to get into doing it for leisure again.



not interested at the moment, i'll see how i get on with some cheapo bikes first so i don't buy a £150 bike just to lose interest next week

I'm thinking of cycling to lose weight, i don't look fat at all, in fact i look quite thin, but i'm becoming aware i weigh a lot more then my friends, in fact paint-balling should be fun if contact is allowed, i can just run through people


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 23, 2011)

How much do you weigh cheesy? I'm be honest it really doesn't matter how much you weigh,well what i mean is sure if your naturally fat then weigh will matter.
But if your physique doesn't show it then you shouldn't really worry much.
Of course you should live in a healthy,exercise lifestyle. I sure am right now and what a difference it made to my health.
Hit the cardio and weights when you hit 16 mate,do the squats,dead lifts and bench presses etc and you will see results for sure of your physique.
When i was doing pure cardio and watching my diet i lost half a stone,i used to weigh 14 stone of fat but dropped the fat,now i weigh 13.8stone atm with muscle and loss fat too,i still look chubby no deny but i feel a lot better in terms of health and fitness.
As for paintballing the only contact you have between others is your paintball gun.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 23, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> How much do you weigh cheesy? I'm be honest it really doesn't matter how much you weigh,well what i mean is sure if your naturally fat then weigh will matter.
> But if your physique doesn't show it then you shouldn't really worry much.
> Of course you should live in a healthy,exercise lifestyle. I sure am right now and what a difference it made to my health.
> Hit the cardio and weights when you hit 16 mate,do the squats,dead lifts and bench presses etc and you will see results for sure of your physique.
> ...



can i use the gun to move people out of the way?

i'm not too heavy, i seem to be weak when it comes to endurance though, i'm one of the fastest people i know at sprinting, having won a few 100m's in my life, but i get tired really quickly


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 23, 2011)

The more you do the better your endurance and stamina will be,hit the interval training is what your feeling in your sprints. Not only you be building up endurance and stamina,increase your speed and improve your heart rate and metabolism which helps you burn off calories a lot faster than average human.
Sprint for minute then jog for like 30 seconds to a minute then sprint again. You can do this on any cardio exercise.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 23, 2011)

Broom2455 said:


> Just shows what Cheesy knows about motorbikes.... F ALL!
> The ZX10R will not do 200 mph, no motorbike when bought from dealer will do 200mph without serious modification.
> 
> And as for getting something lightweight because big bikes are like a car without a roof, well this proves yet again Cheesy knows F  ALL:shadedshu
> ...



Your SPOT-ON, I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT MOTORBIKES, but i do know that i want one, and i want it to be as fast and lighweight as possible

I do however, prefer the lighter bikes, as i just don't see a practical use for a heavy bike

one thing i can say, is that you are obviously thinking about some boring cars, as *some of them feel far from lifeless*

And by like a car,I meant speed and fuel economy

In other news, anyone know what coolermaster are like on their warranty's (yes i have many thing's wrong with my PC)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> In other news, anyone know what coolermaster are like on their warranty's (yes i have many thing's wrong with my PC)



dunno as i have never bought any of their stuff...suprisingly.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> dunno as i have never bought any of their stuff...suprisingly.



I hope I dont have to pay postage, could be quite expensive on a case


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 23, 2011)

Whats wrong with the case??


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 23, 2011)

Same as the mobo, usb is broken (too be fair I think its the case that killed the mobo


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 24, 2011)

Here it really sucks to hear the news about Norway. Apperently the guy confessed and hes some right wing christian who has a vendetta against Muslims.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 24, 2011)

Spoiler















All of middle earth recreated in minecraft. The most epic thing in a game ive ever seen.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm not trying to be mean or whatever but shouldnt the guy have had a compass?
In terms of effectiveness he might have been better placed elsewhere.

Something like this shows there is extremists in every walk of life,not just the currently accepted stereotypes.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 24, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> I'm not trying to be mean or whatever but shouldnt the guy have had a compass?
> In terms of effectiveness he might have been better placed elsewhere.
> 
> Something like this shows there is extremists in every walk of life,not just the currently accepted stereotypes.



"Still pictures of him, wearing a wetsuit and carrying an automatic weapon, appeared in a 12-minute anti-Muslim video called Knights Templar 2083, which appeared briefly on YouTube."

Huh what you talking about a compass?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 24, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> who has a vendetta against Muslims.



But can you really blame him after the many lives that have been lost to those who claim to be doing Allah's work?

The community here in many parts of the UK is shaped around not to piss the Muslims off, which of course means a bann on doing stuff that could offend them. Even though whatever it is that people are doing is the most natural thing of all.

Ive read in the Metro where a Cafe/Diner near a tube station was ordered to stop serving bacon (or any forms of pork) by their local council. why??? Because the smell of fried bacon might offend muslims. despite the diner already having muslim customers and they already stated that they didnt really mind.

Just recently a woman was thrown out of a town center for breast feeding her baby, Why?? because it could offend muslims.

Do you see how scared the councils are that they have to tip-toe around everyones elses human rights just so we dont piss off a certain group or sect of people??

Its retarded. and the UK needs to take a firmer stance against those within our own shores who preach hatred and extremism and let them motherfuckers know that the UK will not be bought down by their own selfish desires.

We are a free country, and as a nation we need to standfast and REFUSE to be collared and bought down to our knees by anyone group or faction using the name of any god as a fake pretext for war.

when will the goverment learn and take action?

as much as i despise right wing views and activists. the guy had a point. and its something we all could learn from against this evil that seeks to oppress the UK, her people and her ideals.


::Ninja Edit::

GOD SAVE THE QUEEN!


----------



## KieX (Jul 24, 2011)

He wrote a 1000+ page manifesto before the stuff he did. Talks a lot about what you just mentioned Freedom. Also a lot about how the crusades are misunderstood.

This guy was a madman and his methods are disgusting. But I do think EU governments should take into consideration some points. I mean, is it really right for us to give up some of our ways of life for the sake of cohabitation?

This brings to mind the French ban on burkhas in schools. That's something where the foreign community is expected to adapt to local customs.

Common sense is needed really. For anything imposed by government there will always be a backlash by some group or another. Perhaps it's something that should be decided more fairly. Else we'll end up with nutters from different backgrounds doing shit like this. And us the criminally inactive are the ones who suffer.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 24, 2011)

If we go to an islamic country, We are expect to follow and abide by their rules and laws. and their laws are strongly enforced.

I heard of a female tourist who was handcuffed, frogmarched back to her hotel and orderd to stay in the hotel unless she agreed to wear the full veil. 

we have to listen to their rules so why cant they listen to ours when on our turf? Sure there will be backlashes and no doubt many lives will be lost but it makes sense. I respect the multicultural differences that Britain and its people has to offer, I think multiculturalism is great. but there are people who refuse to play ball, accept whats going on and seperate themselves from this society which ends up promoting hate crimes and reprisals on both sides. 

Its getting to a critical point in this era that we either let them walk all over us and turn the UK into another islamic state or take up arms and issue an ultimatum to them to either fall in line or face being forcefully subdued. No country wants to take military action where it can be avoided. but what do you do if the people you are trying to negotiate with wont listen? 

you crush them under the tracks of a rolling tank. For years we have been negotiating with Extremists. For years we have ran with rolled with each and every blow they threw as they imposed their extremist views not just on Britain, but also the rest of the world. what they are doing is no different then the 'ethnic cleansing' instigated by the Nazi's. 

If only the goverments would stop dragging their feet on the matter, we could have made the world a better place and prevented so many unnecessary deaths


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> But can you really blame him after the many lives that have been lost to those who claim to be doing Allah's work?




Or People killing in gods name, or in the name of their country.


Protip: a lot of people are dicks. Dickish things happen.

But to blame it on religion ethnicity is stupid considering especially that the Islamic states where WAY ahead of their time not that long ago but went all dark ages again because they didn't like the way the western world was going  (look it up, Burkas being forced unto people is something that they grew past but then it got bought back not even 100 years ago if I remember correctly)




Always researched information your self, the media often don't tell you all you need to know.

Everyone is blaming muslims like the german people started blaming the jews.

Started off with precisely these sort of things and it spirals out of control as people only see what they want to see eventually.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 24, 2011)

religous hate wins, gods message clearly loses.

your brittish born chinese surely a good example of the fact that the uk has a long history of accepting foriegn peoples and then absorbing that culture into a mostly healthy multicultural society, your allways gona get the odd bad bean in any batch, the news stations exaserpate and enhance the tension of what are marginal acts, and create the fear and religouse tension, its a shame as with so many religions all promoting peace its bemusing all this fighting, isnt it.

im irish decended rc catholic with an un clouded mind


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 24, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> religous hate wins, gods message clearly loses.
> 
> your brittish born chinese surely a good example of the fact that the uk has a long history of accepting foriegn peoples and then absorbing that culture into a mostly healthy multicultural society, your allways gona get the odd bad bean in any batch, the news stations exaserpate and enhance the tention of what are marginal acts, and create the fear and religouse tension, its a shame as with so many religions all promoting peace its bemusing all this fighting, isnt it.



Nice post.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If we go to an islamic country, We are expect to follow and abide by their rules and laws. and their laws are strongly enforced.
> 
> I heard of a female tourist who was handcuffed, frogmarched back to her hotel and orderd to stay in the hotel unless she agreed to wear the full veil.
> 
> ...



Fact is, 75% of the Mosque's built in the London area have been built with the help of Saudi and other rich Middle eastern Muslim countries, mainly because they holiday every year during their long hot summer in the UK (and US), they were appalled back in the 80's and 90's that there were so few places to worship........ now I lived in Kuwait for 4 years but spent 3 weeks every 3 months in Saudi, I challenge you to go find a Christian Church there, well to be fair you might today (although I doubt it) as I left in 1999..... what does that tell you about how moderate a society we are and how the opposite applies to some of our "friends".


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 24, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> what does that tell you about how moderate a society we are and how the opposite applies to some of our "friends".



we bought it on ourselves? thats kinda expected when immigration opens their doors like hookers open their legs for anyone. 

we need to fix these things.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 24, 2011)

WE didnt bring it on ourself, capitalism demands cheap workers, and pretty much everyone here got a family foot in the door in the past, im not promoting an open gate policy just makeing a point that these would be bare isles if no one had been let in

none of our grandparents wanted to blend in ,they were who they were but over time their kids and grandkids deceminate into being brittish born somethings then eventually their just brittish after a load more gens.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 24, 2011)

Bah you guys are thinking irrationally, do you think immigration is really the problem?

If so you need take a step back and look and the history of this country, we're an Island of immigrants, it's probably what helped us become a major force not that long ago as we had ideas from all over constantly coming in.

If people stopped thinking of the land they were coincidentally born on as their own their wouldn't be so many problems.

Further more we had a huge freaken empire not that long ago, this country has spilled many millions of peoples blood which every one always seems to forget.

Hell in Africa to help take over their we'd give waring factions guns ( one side with, one side got no guns) to make it easier for us to move in.

The Islamic nations aint got shit on this wee Island when it comes to killin' and trying to bully people into what we think is right.

We still do it just a bit more subtle now


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 24, 2011)

Anyone (else) get an invite into the BF3 Alpha?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 24, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Anyone (else) get an invite into the BF3 Alpha?



Negative.

I didnt buy Medal of Honor, but i did 'borrow' a copy for some SP action though to see what it was like. Wasnt too impressed with it.


I really wish i could join in with the alpha though. Im dying for something new to play - Im so bored. i even reinstalled BF2 lol


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I didnt buy Medal of Honor, but i did 'borrow' a copy for some SP action though to see what it was like. Wasnt too impressed with it.



That only gets you into the closed beta I believe, this is the closed alpha; not the same-thing. I didn't buy MoH either.



FreedomEclipse said:


> I really wish i could join in with the alpha though. Im dying for something new to play - Im so bored. i even reinstalled BF2 lol



You may have got an invite, check your inbox.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 24, 2011)

nah i didnt. I did register my games on the verteran thing but im only a R1 vet. my friend wouldnt let me register his BF1942 games even though they collect dust under his bed.....bastard...

I have BF2+SF expansion and BC2. thats it,


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 24, 2011)

To the best of my knowledge I'm not a vet.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 24, 2011)

never mind anyway. I can wait


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 24, 2011)

Like yourself Freedom a lot of those people are British born. I dont care if for talkings sake Iran or whatever has a certain law all i care about is my own country. There are a lot of daft rules but it shows something that we can learn to accept other people. However i do agree that things like the smell of bacon being offensive is stupid and burkas in airports and banks is a security issue we need to look at. Honestly i dont find wearing a burka offensive its thier choice same as if i decided to wear a hat or something i dunno. Wearing hoods up and motorcycle helmets is not allowed in for example banks as it conceals the face and is a security issue, so in those exceptional cases they should also follow the rules.

I too am a Roman Catholic of Irish Decent, if your going to send back those people who are born here in the UK you must send us back to Ireland too where i have never even set foot.

Fact is we need some immigration in the UK because of emigration and there are more people living into old age, contrary to belife we are picky about jobs and there is a labour gap for certain sectors.

After the war we needed immigration so invited commonwealth citizens to emigrate to the UK to fill the labour gaps. Lots of Indians and that moved to the UK and a lot of people in the UK moved away to places like Canada and Australia.

I do not at all understand the man behind the Norweigan attacks, he killed many innocent people who have done nothing wrong. Lets be honest its like fighting fire with fire no it doesnt work does it, your just as bad as the other... you become which you despise.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 24, 2011)

Ireland is a beautiful place. I have relatives there and half chinese half irish nephews and neices. 

you really need to visit there a few times.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 24, 2011)

This has to be the best ebay auction ever
http://www.overclock.net/redirect-t...es_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item4cf8c400de
dont forget to read all the questions.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 24, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> This has to be the best ebay auction ever
> http://www.overclock.net/redirect-t...es_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item4cf8c400de
> dont forget to read all the questions.





> Q:  	Hi Boogie - I have a friend who's not interested in your item but your wonderful witty mind - so if you post yourself to Bournemouth the deal could be on! Perhaps you should have a bidding for a date with yourself - she's rather a catch herself, attractive professional, nice car, full set of teeth and two legs (not size nine feet) but she's a tad shy - would you be interested? I can send you her blog details so you can get a taste of her equally witty mind.
> 
> *A:  	Is she cute or a cross dresser?*



I swear thats auction is rigged. He probably got his friends to bid on it for him so he gets more hits.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 24, 2011)

possibly,
some of those Q+A's did make me laugh though.
even the comedy in the auction is going to draw people in as it goes viral.
i should nick his patter so i can move an ac unit and a dell computer quicker!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 24, 2011)

Man its 26'c in my room... tempted to fire up the air con for an hour or two!! before bed


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 24, 2011)

That's some of the funniest shizzle I've seen in ages man!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ireland is a beautiful place. I have relatives there and half chinese half irish nephews and neices.
> 
> you really need to visit there a few times.



Thats not my point, it was that a lot of those people are actually like even 3rd generation 4th generation Brits.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-14274387
LOL


> I recall a man showing me a grainy photograph, claiming it proved there were secret Russian bases in Michigan.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 25, 2011)

they've taken down the ebay auction


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> they've taken down the ebay auction



Glad I saved all the pages and Q+A's. I'm even a hoarder with information


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 25, 2011)

maybe the dude got a sensible offered so ended early

Hey sam! was there more Q's after i posted the link?
that was the "best ockshun everrr"


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 25, 2011)

Yea there was a few more q's actually. Here's the q's for you:


Spoiler



Question & Answer 	Answered On

Q:  	You can cancel the over the top bids using http://offer.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?CancelBidShow Good Luck Selling the watch 	25-Jul-11
A:  	Kind of you.. my local eBay Community officer. Thank you.

Q:  	Just to satisfy my curiosity do you whittle? 	25-Jul-11
A:  	HHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAA!

Q:  	I do seriously think you should copy all of your witty listing of the things your selling. Along with the Questions and answers and send these off to a book publishing company! It reminds me of a book from a guy who wrote loads of crazy letters to companies. He got replies back but the communication was so funny! Reminds me of this! How annoyed would your x be you not only sold all her stuff but got a book deal!! Plus think of the benefits for judy... you could buy her one fo those robot legs! 	25-Jul-11
A:  	This is a great idea. I could write about all my recent stupid girlfriends. I will check with a few of them but I suspect they are all busy on "Harry Potter and the Vomit of Ethos"

Q:  	Hey, after reading about this on facebook I feel strangely compelled to ask you about Mr Grey, is he aware that candida infections can be contracted orally? It may be worth finding out so that you can point and laugh.. 	25-Jul-11
A:  	It's funny you say that, as last time I spoke to him I did notice more side of mouth speech sputum than normal.

Q:  	I am also nigerian prince and be wondering, if you sir had managed to look into shed yet for ammunitions ? I have very high demand. The kids round here fire gun very 'willy nilly' as you say in england. The watch you can keep, it actually makes me feel very sick looking at. 	25-Jul-11
A:  	Hi Nigerian again - Sure if you wouldn't mind just sending the money first via Western Union I will be sure to send it on along with my three digit credit card security number, you can get the rest of the numbers from the keystroke virus you installed on my Windows machine.

Q:  	Did you know that Swindon Town are the only league football team in Britain to have none of the letters from the word "Mackerel" in its name.......? 	25-Jul-11
A:  	Swindon has a football team AND electricity?

Q:  	will you keep us all informed if the winner of this auction actually pays for the item. i love the description by the way 	25-Jul-11
A:  	I am sure you can find my user name on that sentence site where you do sentences. I can do sentences that keep you updated.

Q:  	OMG.. You have an amazing sense of humour ! Your description of the watch has made you a household name on FB  Hence the reason i found you. Your personality has made you a household name & although the reason for selling the watch is rather a sad one (you must of thought a lot of her ) just remember when one door closes another door opens  Good luck for the future although i doubt you will need it.. Beauty only gets attention personality captures the heart.. P.S Just out of curiosity what star sign are you ? x 	25-Jul-11
A:  	Does the door that opens contain a size 8 shy stripper called Candy who doesn't do full nude?

Q:  	my friend wants to know...if you come free with the watch xx 	25-Jul-11
A:  	I do but I must be fair and let her know I like lathes. Is she familiar with lathesintights.com?

Q:  	Hi Boogie, whilst I understand your anguish, please be assured not all big footed females are the same. I do have size nine feet. It is a pain, but short of having my toes amputated, there is nothing I can do about it. (Where did she manage to find 12 pairs of size 9 shoes, please?) However I don't have any moles on my face, I am faithful to my husband and bought him a very nice Tag Heuer watch, in stainless steel. And have managed to keep my cat in one piece. Have you thought about starting a blog? If you were to post a link on here, you would very quickly have a huge following, and you might even find a new girlfriend, one who would be faithful to you. Good luck. 	25-Jul-11
A:  	My ex was given some special shoes from the hospital but then we were delighted to discover the support from the RSBFF. The Royal Society of Big Footed Females. They were kind enough with donations to supply 12 pairs of shoes and offer her a chalk casting of her feet on the hills of Wiltshire.

Q:  	May I suggest you take some time to chill out and burn some Incense and put on a Virtual Calm Sky, Sea & Forest Relax DVD? It may help with the healing process 	25-Jul-11
A:  	Clever. But I think its the fake bidders who will need calming when they loose their accounts.

Q:  	DAM £999,999.00!!!! Dose it have a built in parachute? 	25-Jul-11
A:  	No but it does come with a copy of all the press releases reporting eBay bans, fines and prosecution for shill bidding, fake bidding, spoiler bids and many other snotty sniggering teenager transgressions.

Q:  	Hello, I am an American. As you well know, what we call "football" is an entirely different sport in our country, not to be confused with "soccer". I could never wear this as a "footballer" here. As such, I am wary of buying a fine watch from a Briton given that your integrity comes into question; have we dissimilar concepts of "quality timepiece" and "embarrasing romantic impropriety" as well? Perhaps what you refer to as a "mole" is more properly called "conjoined twin myslexia"? Please acknowledge the superiority of the former Colonies and eloborate upon your shortcomings. 	23-Jul-11
A:  	Hello American. I could swap it for your four bedroom house if you have some cash to put in.

Q:  	Hi Boogie - I have a friend who's not interested in your item but your wonderful witty mind - so if you post yourself to Bournemouth the deal could be on! Perhaps you should have a bidding for a date with yourself - she's rather a catch herself, attractive professional, nice car, full set of teeth and two legs (not size nine feet) but she's a tad shy - would you be interested? I can send you her blog details so you can get a taste of her equally witty mind. 	23-Jul-11
A:  	Is she cute or a cross dresser?

Q:  	yeah i found u on fb, u have made my day thanku! iv just split with my boyfriend after finding out through his laptop hed been cheating, i should have sold it and the rest of his sht, we dnt have a cat just a terantula to fight for custody over lol i hope things sought themselvs out, time is a healer and karmas a bitch!  	23-Jul-11
A:  	Thank you for your eloquent and considered email support. It always upsets me to see how a man's behavior can drive a woman to loose site of her own shift key.

Q:  	Hi , is the watch battery operated or one of those self winding ones charged up by arm movement, if its the latter I would give it to Steve , he sounds a right w**ker so at least you would know the watch would always remain fully charged 	23-Jul-11
A:  	Very true.

Q:  	I have a thing for footballers. Have you considered keeping the watch. Taking up the sport and switching teams? I'm convinced you'd have more luck in love gay. xXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXx 	23-Jul-11
A:  	It's funny you should say that the thought did cross my mind as I hear that gay men actually like male genitals where as my ex girlfriend treated it rather like something vulgar she found in the bin.

Q:  	I love this watch, it would really suit my backgarden football playing boyfriend. I wanted to ask how many holes on the watch strap as he has rather spindly feminine wrists and most of the watches I have bought him from Argos don't fit and I keep on finding them in drawers. 	23-Jul-11
A:  	Oh no, you poor thing having to rattle around in bed with that poor skeleton man. Yes it would fit him but maybe you might like to buy him a little Goal for the garden. Or perhaps a meal?

Q:  	Hi Boogie, I trust your judgement and, I really need your advice on a serious problem: I have suspected for some time now that my wife has been cheating on me. The usual signs: if the phone rings and I answer, the caller hangs up; she goes out with the girls a lot. I try to stay awake to look out for her when she comes home but I usually fall asleep. Anyway last night about midnight I hid in the shed behind the boat. When she came home she got out of someone's car, buttoning her blouse, then she took her panties out of her purse and slipped them on. It was at that moment, crouched behind the boat, that I noticed a hairline crack in the outboard engine mounting bracket. Is that something I can weld or do I need to replace it ? 	22-Jul-11
A:  	Scratches chin, it really depends on if it is an Armstrong outboard motor bracket, I have found those tend to be the most resilient. Normally most useless cracks need be replaced, filling one almost always leads to additional expenditure later.

Q:  	Hi there boogie!! My mate just emailed me the link to your listing and I just had to message you my thanks! I have been feeling pretty crap today (no job, skint, blah blah..)and your writings (including the Q & A's) had me roaring laughing! If you're really out of work, you should most definately consider some form of comedic writing online/internet marketing/website referrals etc. for a living, as you have a great gift for it - I reckon you would rake it in!! All the best Stacy 	22-Jul-11

A:  	Well thanks, I am sure that Top Gear, FHM, Men's Health, Maxim, The Sun, The Times or Anglers Weekly will beat a path to my door should they feel that they are lacking a dark cynical wordsmith who can actually spell Lathe to swoop among them.

Q:  	Just an honest question about this watch as worn by offensively rich footballers. When you wore it did you have urges to throw yourself on the floor and scream 'foul' at all? And did you find yourself attracted to hugging lots of sweaty men? Your comments about your ex I consider to be 'wartist'. You can get treatment for this - but why bother. 	22-Jul-11
A:  	That is almost synchronicity - You know I did. I found myself feeling odd wearing the watch. I was compelled to spit in a very manly fashion and shout "man on" a lot. My friends thought this was normal, until I was compelled to purchase a Bentley GT and create a creative and brilliant nickname from a private number plate, you know like when you take the numbers and letters and make a word out of them.

Q:  	although you ended up with the hairdressers watch, i think steve should sell his quality watch and buy a better car with the proceeds, after dumping size uk-9 moley chops that is.... i presumed you both went on a date first, i understand that people dont check the size of each others feet on a date but if she is in proportion with the rest of her body she must have hands like jeff capes and an batty like rusty lee, well done for getting rid of her, although, by the sounds of it she wont be too bothered, she wasnt thinking of you when your ex boss was eating her. Good luck fella, im sure you will one day meet the woman of your dreams, mole free, normal feet an all tha caper ;-) 	22-Jul-11
A:  	Women NEVER show you their real feet on dates, everyone knows you have to do at least 3 dinners, 2 gifts, send her a poem, walk over hot coals, eat nails, join Cirque as human fire ball, play for a local small football club and appear in JLS before even thinking about going there.

Q:  	Hello there, I know this is a really random question but is this a real sale. I LOVE the description of it by the way  Thanks, Laura 	22-Jul-11
A:  	Yes it is.

Q:  	I am Nigerian Prince hope for inherit USD45m, but need watch. Are you consider sending watch on approval? This is big opportunity - just need watch. 	22-Jul-11
A:  	Oh Hello Nigerian. Sure where would you like me to send the watch, if you are short of food or any other resources such as live ammunition I might see if I have any in the shed for you.

Q:  	This watch will go down a storm..... when the cat got sucked into the lathe, I assume you were quick enough to turn on the coolant to stop any heat build up and damage those expensive tungsten tipped tools. have youe ever though about knuling a pidgeon on that thing you'd have to drop the speed to a low gear for this operation? 	22-Jul-11
A:  	No that did not occur to me. Thank you.

Q:  	Could you get in touch with her just one more time and ask her if I can purchase the hairy eye wart so as to make a paper weight for my desk. Im willing to buy instead of Bid. 	22-Jul-11
A:  	I will ask her but I know she is using some skin care products which are GAURANTEED to remove reduce or change the blemish after only 40 Bottles at £39.80 each used precisely at 0331hrs GMT for a period of no less than 1000 days.

Q:  	are you aware that your ad is now all over twitter and facebook? could you, perhaps, turn it into a play for radio 4? good luck with your sale and with finding a new, unblemished, girlfriend. 	22-Jul-11
A:  	A play on Radio 4 - Let me think of a title - "What the F is that on your face" - starring Ronnie Corbet

Q:  	I will be moving to Essex soon as part of a "promotion" with my work. If I wear this watch will it make me more attractive to the lovely ladies of Essex? 	22-Jul-11
A:  	Genius indeed it will, well spotted. Perhaps if you like you could also add a generous serving of St Tropez cream to your arm, this will create a better contrast, illustrating the white more prominently whilst drawing attention to your beautiful hard earned iron forearm flexor muscles. The combination of the white sports watch and brown muscular arm form is sure to establish both your sportiness and subsequent attractiveness to all females.

Q:  	Can you confirm that i won't catch thrush from any part of that watch if i was to purchase it? 	22-Jul-11
A:  	I can confirm the watch has been only on my thrush-less wrist twice. Besides those bullet shaped hero's are for a myriad of pelvic support defects. Including stress urinary incontinence. ( well I wasn't going to say anything )

Q:  	Why did you go out with an ugly girl? 	22-Jul-11
A:  	She was not ugly with the patch I bought her.

Q:  	love the watch......... but what was you doing with a size 9 feet wearing sasquatch with a moley moley face!!!! sounds like you are better off out of it LOL. Hope you use the proceeds to buy the cat a fake tail and leg as she sounds like she wont let you down like the ex did!!!!  	22-Jul-11
A:  	Well it wasn't until we she first wore her oh-so-attractive-female-enhancing-gladiator-sandals that I first noticed the gargantuan nature of her feet. When I was first presented with them in these ingenious shoes we were on holiday. Children were pointing, some cried, by that time it was too late.

Q:  	I am a grey Ford Focus and while I understand your pain may I respectfully ask that you do not deflect your hurt on to innocent vehicles. I can not choose who drives me. I may lack va va voom but I have feelings. Please do not tar us all with the same primer brush. 	22-Jul-11
A:  	Thank you for your email Grey. I have to say I am saddened to have caused you so much discomfort. Added to the looks of disgust confusion and dismay you must already endure about your daily drives, I feel this was rather unfair of me. I also noted that you chose to keep your complaint neutral rather like your finish. Neutral. Neither here, nor there. Just Neutral so I appreciate that. 

Q:  	I've searched through ebay and can't find and Laithe Cat screens for sale. Perhaps you should pursue this market as a new career now that you are in need of a job. I would suggest something in clear perspex with matching on button shield. 	22-Jul-11
A:  	If only I had a Lathe cat screen, mine and many millions of other animals would not be hurt in such a horrific way. I'll call the Red Cross.

Q:  	Dude I don't live in Swindon but I feel I should leave the comfort of Wales to buy you a beer just as soon as I can because you have made my day. I'm sorry for your strife. Good luck finding new job, with the lack of skilled machinists these days I'm sure you shouldn't have too much trouble. 	22-Jul-11
A:  	That is very kind of you thank you for your Welsh comfort. Will you be charging me a toll for that?

Q:  	I think you should give Steve a break, i've heard hairy, big footed slappers are very hard to resist? 	22-Jul-11
A:  	Ha. You are quite right. It is never the mans fault in these cases. Women have special venom pheromones that blind their prey from rational thought rather like a spider.

Q:  	Hi, because the watch does not have a box can you put it in with the pessaries and send those as well? 	22-Jul-11
A:  	I can arrange that yes. Good Question. This would be particularly cunning for Customs and Excise as I am not sure there is import tax for "soothing genital medication".

Q:  	Hi ... the watch sounds great, one question, were you wearing it when you punched Steve? How much for postage to Australia? We cant have you and Judy starving. 	22-Jul-11
A:  	If it goes to Australia it might not work, because in Australia time goes backwards, things are upside down and there are Dingos that steal babies, and watches on every street corner. But I would assume £10 which is approximately 81,000 of your Australian Dollars.

Q:  	You are probably the best person around. Never read anything remotely funny on ebay before. Don't ever change and I'm SURE you will do much better than whats-her-face. The watch is kinda ugly ps...as a woman I would advise you to never wear anything completely white - horrible. You rock! xo -Bonnie 	22-Jul-11
A:  	Thanks Bonnie. It's ok I will join Bachelorplace or Adultfreakfinder or something I will be fine, cause apparently they have tons of real girls in my town waiting for me, tonight, in my town, tonight, for me - tonight in my town. PS - Its not that UGLY - white watches are actually in for men. I saw a football player wearing one.

Q:  	Hey, Whats your Ex's name and number?? ;P 	22-Jul-11
A:  	Her name is "Lumpy faced prostitute" and you will find her telephone number now duly posted in every phone box in W1.

Q:  	I like the look of the watch but I'm worried your skanky wart face mole ex may have hexed this watch. To your knowledge is she a practicing evil witch or was she a witch in a past life?? 	22-Jul-11
A:  	Interesting view point. I did note that sometimes she would sit in a dark room looking at the watch rocking back and forth but I thought this was normal for someone with mental disturbance.

Q:  	Let's face it, I have to hand it to you for answering these questions time and time again. This is the second time I've told you to stop you continue to tick me off by going in to minute detail. I'm sorry, I'm only winding you up. Note: This post may contain time related puns. Some of which are the worst puns of all time. 	22-Jul-11
A:  	Yes but you forgot to watch the item.

Q:  	Sorry about your girlfriend dude.. I hope you find a new/better one. Don't take her back or else the problems will be worse! 	22-Jul-11
A:  	It is funny you say that. Mine was trained at the Royal Academy of Dramatic Arts. She has mastered the: "What do you mean who am I talking to on Skype at 3am, its my friend Julie, don't be so paranoid, god men are so paranoid, I will leave you if you are paranoid, you are so possessive, I hate possessive men who don't approve of me flirting with everyone but saying I am not"

Q:  	Is there a matching white suit to go with this? If so, how much for the whole package. Also, you girlfriend came home late last night, was she with you by chance? Just trying to get my facts straight... Also will you ship to Thailand? 	22-Jul-11
A:  	Oh no. I don't think she wants to go back from Thailand - she promised to love me long time should I agree to pay for everything.

Q:  	Evening! I just happened across this auction, from a little (big) site known as Reddit: http://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/iw0d2/best_ebay_product_description_ever/ I'm afraid I agree with you about the style so I shan't be bidding, but I can buy you a damn beer coz I see you're in Swindon... as am I! Promise I'm nothing to do with this Steve bloke though...as a rule I avoid Focus drivers. Good luck with the auction mate. 	22-Jul-11
A:  	Yes there is something distinctly ordinary about a Focus in grey. It is neither Silver nor white, it is just grey. "Hi, do you like my car?" "Yes what colour is it?" "It's primer" "Brilliant cleaning that must be a joy"

Q:  	I'm very sorry about your cat. Hug her for me. 	22-Jul-11
A:  	Ah, that's a shame but she is cat who is trained in Krav Maga. Sadly the postman lost an eye from hugging her once.

Q:  	Sorry about your girl and your boss. I will bid for this watch then burn it and bury the remains on a sunny beach in california. I hope your cat will enjoy some food. 	22-Jul-11
A:  	Interesting idea. Is this beach patrolled often by police, as I rather have another item I was planning to bury there.

Q:  	How exactly does a cat get into a lathe accident? Oh, and nice watch... 	22-Jul-11
A:  	Well as it happens I enjoy some social woodturning, metalworking, metalspinning and glassworking, it helps me relax. There is nothing quite like milling, grinding and fashioning a peice of metal from one shape, to a slightly different one. The transformation is quite rewarding. One day. I was shaping a piece of scrap metal from the tip into a beautiful swan on my new lathe. My cat had not seen the lathe before and whilst I was on a break she began to rub herself on the machine. I watched as I found this was quite endearing, but she accidentally switched it on with her paw.

Q:  	I felt like you should know that. Steve sounds like an asshole. 	22-Jul-11
A:  	Thank you. I tore him a new one.

Q:  	hi great story can you add pics of both steve and ugly ex girlfriend thanks that would help in making a purchase 	22-Jul-11
A:  	Steve is rather sadly bludgeoned quite badly and as a result images of him - are about to be uploaded, images of my fat thigh Evans clothes wearing big tall Sally however are likely to disturb small children and dogs.

Q:  	Hi there, are you boogie or cookie  	22-Jul-11
A:  	Well actually I am boogie its a pet name. Cookie was the pet name for my ex girlfriend. I am called Boogie as I like to dance, she is called Cookie as the she has a cookie sized giant freckle on her right bosom.

Q:  	Are there any pictures of the original purchaser available? Purely for research purposes you understand. 	22-Jul-11
A:  	Yes as a matter of fact there are - we once did some close up shots of her EYE MOUND for Dr Pakindoedoe - He wanted them to show his medical dermatological students how incredibly ugly it can be to be afflicted in this way he then passed them to be displayed in section 3C of the Natural History Museum in London, next to the lava beetles.

Q:  	Is the laithe for sale? 	22-Jul-11
A:  	Hahahhahahahahahah

Q:  	The watch seems to have an honest face, however the original purchaser seems to be two faced - can you guarantee that he watch isn't lying when it tells the time. Oh sorry to hear about your job. And the cat. 	22-Jul-11
A:  	As the watch is male, I can confirm that it is not a lying female watch that will end up in your bed with someone else the moment you take it off your wrist.



That's all of them as of 12:35pm today (when I downloaded the pages)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2011)

getting some unexplainable slow downs on my rig at the moment, so ive taken it offline and doing full Malwarebytes and M$ Defender and KIS 2012 scans.

been getting it for a while now. I supposed to do an overnight scan but meh. doesnt really matter too much.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 25, 2011)

I found a picture of Tatty!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 25, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I found a picture of Tatty!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110725/183462_196952250332592_100000534559290_655083_8379343_n.jpg



everybody loves Teh queen 










and if i remember correctly Tatty was an artillery gunner so don't think your safe over there...


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 25, 2011)

I love "Queen" too.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 25, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I love "Queen" too.



who doesn't.

EDIT: HOW IS THIS EVEN A TOPIC http://www.youtube.com/topic/_uUGTpuzZrs/teh 

on the other hand charlie teh unicron  (do not watch this, it's a terrible video, keep the 5 minutes of your life and spend them doing something better)


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 25, 2011)

I will never forget that scene haha!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 25, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I will never forget that scene haha!



i went paint-balling yesterday and we all started singing bohemian rhapsody very loudly about 2 hours in


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2011)

Tatty was an artillery gunner????

Whenever i think of artillery I think back to the days of CoD1 when i used to play on a map called Pavlov. Atrillery on such a small map is very traumatic. especially when they called it on the house you were in.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Tatty was an artillery gunner????



possibly, he was something in the military, and i think it may have been that, all i really know is that he was quite a high rank


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> possibly, he was something in the military, and i think it may have been that, all i really know is that he was quite a high rank



even pen pushers who drive a desk hundreds upon thousands of miles away from the front line where the closest thing they come to any war is putting a chicken in a microwave oven can have a high rank. 

Im not saying tatty is one. I know he isnt!! but there are those that are


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 25, 2011)

Tatty was a sniper or was trained as one at a given time from what I know.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 25, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I found a picture of Tatty!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110725/183462_196952250332592_100000534559290_655083_8379343_n.jpg



pfffft he looks so much better than me, and probably younger!

Edit:  When I joined, I was in the Infantry and trained as a Sniper in a recce platoon, did that for 6 years, then decided a 7.62mm round didnt do enuff damage so transfered to the Royal Artillery, spent 9 years with them finishing off on the AS90 (google that piece of kit  ), then when I reached Warrant officer I went on the "Ops" side and did a bit of crawling around in unpleasant places until I got commissioned in 1998 (from the ranks you go straight to Captain), I then went back to Infantry Battalions doing Ops and Training until I left in 2004 as a Major, most recent operational experience was in thefirst UK battle group into Afghanistan in Jan 2002 (R Anglian), Iraq invasion in 2003(King's), did the first Gulf War in 1990, did Bosnia, Kosovo and NI in the 90's and my first "blooding" was the Falklands war in 82 where I was part of the 5th Airborne Brigade.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 25, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> pfffft he looks so much better than me, and probably younger!



*tatty blatantly ignores the debate we're having


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> *tatty blatantly ignores the debate we're having



See edit above 

Further Edit:  just to add to the mystery, an old classmate (female ) linked me to a class picture on freinds reunited, so I attach my class of 1973/74..... now that was a look!  and no I am not going to point me out.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 25, 2011)

having some problems with my hard drive, problem is i don't think i have grounds to RMA, i should still have warranty from maxtor, but the problem is on and off, so they may just say there's no fault and mail it back

EDITTATTY, i think you were the one on the middle of the first row


----------



## Millennium (Jul 25, 2011)

cheesy what's with all the problems? I though I had pc trouble seems to be nothing compared to your recent ones !


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 25, 2011)

Millennium said:


> cheesy what's with all the problems? I though I had pc trouble seems to be nothing compared to your recent ones !



everything keeps braking, everything that breaks is USB related though, motherboard header, case ports, Hard drive etc

i would of dismissed this as a one of problem with the drive (lost all it's formatting), if it had not happened twice in the past, and for some reason the drive has now slowed to 5MB a second, i think it's something to do with the internal temperature being reported at 73'c but i'm not sure 

EDIT:Can't even run chkdsk properly, did the first 20000 or so fairly quickly, then started to slow down, spent about 20 minutes doing it at about 1 record every 2-3 second, then just stopped, just liked when i was trying to compress files on it using 7-zip


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 25, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> pfffft he looks so much better than me, and probably younger!
> 
> Edit:  When I joined, I was in the Infantry and trained as a Sniper in a recce platoon, did that for 6 years, then decided a 7.62mm round didnt do enuff damage so transfered to the Royal Artillery, spent 9 years with them finishing off on the AS90 (google that piece of kit  ), then when I reached Warrant officer I went on the "Ops" side and did a bit of crawling around in unpleasant places until I got commissioned in 1998 (from the ranks you go straight to Captain), I then went back to Infantry Battalions doing Ops and Training until I left in 2004 as a Major, most recent operational experience was in thefirst UK battle group into Afghanistan in Jan 2002 (R Anglian), Iraq invasion in 2003(King's), did the first Gulf War in 1990, did Bosnia, Kosovo and NI in the 90's and my first "blooding" was the Falklands war in 82 where I was part of the 5th Airborne Brigade.



Falklands? Well thank G-d the Argentinians were such crappy shots with their strafing runs or we wouldn't have our Tatty. 

On a side note I always loved rubbing that war into the Argentinians I have worked with in the past. Most (Not all) are arrogant as shit and thats a nice reality check (Brits kicked their asses). Also they seem to worship the Nazis. I love reminding them that not only did the Brits kick their asses but kicked their role models ass too.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2011)

I laugh at the same idiot who tried to use a lawn mower on unlevel ground full of dogshit, stones and big rocks to mow weeds with stalks thicker then your average marker pen. 

Who is now trying to ride a moped around his small garden, theres not even enough space in the garden to turn the bloody thing round let alone ride it properly.

If i ever had kids, I hope their not as retarded as this one here.... idiot would probably try open a tin of beans with a rubber knife. my god.....


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I laugh at the same idiot who tried to use a lawn mower on unlevel ground full of dogshit, stones and big rocks to mow weeds with stalks thicker then your average marker pen.
> 
> Who is now trying to ride a moped around his small garden, theres not even enough space in the garden to turn the bloody thing round let alone ride it properly.
> 
> If i ever had kids, I hope their not as retarded as this one here.... idiot would probably try open a tin of beans with a plastic fork. my god.....



who? Tatty? themailman?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2011)

My neighbour. tatty would probably call in a favour with one of his mates and they'd roll a tank over his lawn, no need to mow it


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My neighbour. tatty would probably call in a favour with one of his mates and they'd roll a tank over his lawn, no need to mow it



hahahahaha 

EDIT: have you guys seen the latest ASP comic








Spoiler: bonus comic











EDIT: why is 1 panel so much bigger then the other 3 just cause it's a jpeg?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2011)

On a more serious note.... Im dying for an ice cold cider.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> On a more serious note.... Im dying for an ice cold cider.



on another serious note, can you help me --> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=149608


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> on another serious note, can you help me --> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=149608



6 pack of strongbow first then we talk business!


----------



## Millennium (Jul 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> On a more serious note.... Im dying for an ice cold cider.








try some of this stuff.. on offer in tescos!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2011)

f**k that! tesco's is too far to walk. got a small shop 1min walk away. going to get me some cider


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2011)

well I got w large bottles of cider. Anyway --- RMA the hard drive. Explain to Maxtor whats wrong with it and the problems you are experiencing.  when they send it back to you. Flog it on ebay/TPU. buy a samsung spinpoint 1tb for £45 then a cheap external drive caddy/casing for £10-20,

Problem solved. Maxtor is terrible. trust them as far as i can toss this bottle cap

:edit: 

unfortunately 2 bottles of cider aint enough to get me drunk


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> f**k that! tesco's is too far to walk. got a small shop 1min walk away. going to get me some cider



Thought you only drank spirits?
Hmmmn might wire into this half bottle of Jack i have left 
They are selling Makers Mark in Tesco for £20 its pretty good.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2011)

nah. I do cider aswell. though I prefer proper pub cider. none of this magners crap. I know a good pub in london that brews their own. 1pint = something like 10-15% ALC. Worth every penny i tell you


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 25, 2011)

Sweet, dry, white, cloudy well i only wont drink white; all the kids drink 3L of white cider like Frosty Jacks ect.

Cloudy is the same as scrumpy i think, i like a good cloudy cider from the pub unfortunately my local only sells strongbow and magners gold draught. My locals kinda crap come to think of lol. I dont really drink a lot or go out for a drink a lot. Pubs an old mans game, most of my peers go to the student bar because its dirt cheap.

I wouldn't base a good cider from its alcohol content as there are cheap high alcohol content drinks that pass as cider, its more the percentage of real juice that makes a great cider.

Dont you hate it when the phone goes half way through doing something! (as i was making this post)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Dont you hate it when the phone goes half way through doing something! (as i was making this post)



Unless its the Queen or the wife....dont pick up for anyone. Problem solved


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Unless its *one of the people from Queen or The who*  ....dont pick up for anyone. Problem solved



fixed


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2011)

yeah. If Freddie Mercury was on the line, id shit a brick.


(my early guitar playing was heavily influenced by Brian May)


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> (my early guitar playing was heavily influenced by *James *May)



Fixed


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 25, 2011)

^
captain slowhand!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 26, 2011)

You're influenced by James May? He's so boring even his guitar's a square!









Doesn't he look so interesting?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2011)

This is my main guitar

the only difference is i changed the pickups on mine for a more fuller sounding tone.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> This is my main guitar
> 
> the only difference is i changed the pickups on mine for a more fuller sounding tone.



Nice


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2011)

otherwise i use a 1st generation PRS Santana SE for other stuff that dont require such a metal sound. that doesnt mean i cant use it for metal.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well I got w large bottles of cider. Anyway --- RMA the hard drive. Explain to Maxtor whats wrong with it and the problems you are experiencing.  when they send it back to you. Flog it on ebay/TPU. buy a samsung spinpoint 1tb for £45 then a cheap external drive caddy/casing for £10-20,
> 
> Problem solved. Maxtor is terrible. trust them as far as i can toss this bottle cap
> 
> ...



Here Maxtor is just rebadged Seagates, Seagate own Maxtor. They used to make good drives years ago and im talking like way back.

For an external you want one of those WD Greens they are good for storage as they are low power, i think the Sammy F4s are low power drives and the F3s are the fast ones.


----------



## Millennium (Jul 26, 2011)

What's the best value? A 6870 for £130 or a 560 TI for £173?

I'm thinking the 6870 but I'm not sure. If MS choose ATI for their next gen console  (as is rumoured) maybe the ATI route is the way to go?

I had some good news today so considering a little splurge on a gfx card.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> otherwise i use a 1st generation PRS Santana SE for other stuff that dont require such a metal sound. that doesnt mean i cant use it for metal.





MilkyWay said:


> Here Maxtor is just rebadged Seagates, Seagate own Maxtor. They used to make good drives years ago and im talking like way back.
> 
> For an external you want one of those WD Greens they are good for storage as they are low power, i think the Sammy F4s are low power drives and the F3s are the fast ones.



i'll just buy an internal and back up to that, or if i need an external i've already got a 2.5" caddy, trying to get the maxtor apart now


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2011)

Millennium said:


> What's the best value? A 6870 for £130 or a 560 TI for £173?
> 
> I'm thinking the 6870 but I'm not sure. If MS choose ATI for their next gen console  (as is rumoured) maybe the ATI route is the way to go?
> 
> I had some good news today so considering a little splurge on a gfx card.



Be a man and get a 6950, if you manage to unlock it then thats a bonus.

If not then sit tight until 7xxx series arrives.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 26, 2011)

not understanding sata cables, which one should i get?

Xenta SATA 2.0 to right angle SATA  7-pin Cable (R... - labeled as lifetime warranty
Xenta SATA 3 Cable 6Gbps - 46cm | Ebuyer.com sata 3, i don't have any sata 3 parts, but if i buy this i won't have to buy one in the future will i


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 26, 2011)

Get the Sata 6Gbps, in the future when you finally have that port you don't need to shell out some more money to upgrade. Plus its only like 5p difference.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 26, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Get the Sata 6Gbps, in the future when you finally have that port you don't need to shell out some more money to upgrade. Plus its only like 5p difference.



done, bought 2 of them


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 26, 2011)

Millennium said:


> What's the best value? A 6870 for £130 or a 560 TI for £173?
> 
> I'm thinking the 6870 but I'm not sure. If MS choose ATI for their next gen console  (as is rumoured) maybe the ATI route is the way to go?
> 
> I had some good news today so considering a little splurge on a gfx card.



6870 for the price then max the oc in the catalyst control centre, want to go higher and you might need voltage. A 6950 is a better choice but its a bit more expensive, a 6950 overclocked would be better value than a 6970.

My 6850 is the same as my mates gtx460 roughly gave or take.

EDIT: I dont really buy cards myself when they launch so i dunno if you should wait for the 7000 series i usually wait a bit for a price drop. Got my 6850 nicely for £120 last November.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 26, 2011)

Dunno if you do the pencil trick Cheesy but its when you wrap a sata cable around a pencil or pen to make a coil it makes it easier to stuff away for cable managment and it coils it up so its shorter but you can stretch it back out again.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 26, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Dunno if you do the pencil trick Cheesy but its when you wrap a sata cable around a pencil or pen to make a coil it makes it easier to stuff away for cable managment and it coils it up so its shorter but you can stretch it back out again.



see i've just been looping it round the hard drive but that sounds like a much better idea


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Dunno if you do the pencil trick Cheesy but its when you wrap a sata cable around a pencil or pen to make a coil it makes it easier to stuff away for cable managment and it coils it up so its shorter but you can stretch it back out again.



I thought the pencil trick was to see how much your boobs drooped?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 26, 2011)

I just buy the right length one in the first place  Then I sleeve it coz I got a fetish for sleeving


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I just buy the right length one in the first place  Then I sleeve it coz I got a fetish for sleeving



i don't think they do cables that short.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I thought the pencil trick was to see how much your boobs drooped?



I thought you used to make sensible posts.






Or the Joker Pencil Trick.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 26, 2011)

they do 30 cm is almost too short for normal use!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i don't think they do cables that short.



How short? These 2 things I'm linking below are 15cm and that's the shortest you can get hold of (easily) and they go really well if your SATA cable has to make a sideways right angle (not up or down right angle)
Like this:





If that's how yours looks, then you should get one of these:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190530444131
or
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310300878501


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> How short? These 2 things I'm linking below are 15cm and that's the shortest you can get hold of (easily) and they go really well if your SATA cable has to make a sideways right angle (not up or down right angle)
> Like this:
> http://metku.net/mods/baby-sata/9.jpg
> 
> ...



those are on ebay


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> those are on ebay



whats wrong with that?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 26, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> whats wrong with that?



many, many things

someone i know ordered something off ebay a few weeks ago, turned up with the major component that allowed the rest of the unit to work missing


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> many, many things
> 
> someone i know ordered something off ebay a few weeks ago, turned up with the major component that allowed the rest of the unit to work missing



these are cables which are pretty much fail safe as they aren't even for power, so if it doesn't work demand a refund... plus what are the chances a SATA cable is gonna be faulty

what did you order anyway?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 26, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> these are cables which are pretty much fail safe as they aren't even for power, so if it doesn't work demand a refund... plus what are the chances a SATA cable is gonna be faulty



knowing my luck lately, 110%, and if i'm lucky they'll arrive on fire (this year i've been through a phone, nearly every major component in my PC, 2 sets of headphones and an alarm clock, and that's just the things i couldn't fix myself )



Bo$$ said:


> what did you order anyway?



something for their car, can't really remember, something about foglights, i think


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> something for their car, can't really remember, something about *dogginglights*, i think



Fixed


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> broken



fixed, and why would you need lights?

i also direct you to this --> 





MilkyWay said:


> I thought you used to make sensible posts.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> fixed, and why would you need lights?



I dunno maybe you like catching people out?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dunno maybe you like catching people out?



nah, that would be scam with his sleeving fetish

On a more serious note, does anyone know how to increase the sound quality on a Bluetooth headset?


----------



## Millennium (Jul 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> On a more serious note, does anyone know how to increase the sound quality on a Bluetooth headset?



Buy another one?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 26, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Buy another one?



does anyone know of a bluetooth headset with more then mono 16bit 8000hz quality?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 26, 2011)

cheesy, there's not much that can go wrong with a SATA cable  You won't go wrong with ebay as long as you have at least a tiny amount of common sense.

I've bought those SATA cables before, and I've bought loads of stuff off of cheesefeat (the seller who's selling them on ebay). Don't be so scared of ebay just because one person had a problem once! That's just silly!

You remind me of a geezer who came on TPU asking for help but refused to use any free apps like CCleaner or Malware Bytes. He only wanted to use paid apps


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> someone i know ordered something off ebay a few weeks ago, turned up with the major component that allowed the rest of the unit to work missing



Oh, that was me  I'm going through a dispute with the seller at the moment. But that was an item that was listed as "faulty" but seller said it works etc. etc.

Don't know if you mean me, but yea that happened to me anyway and because I have common sense, nothing's going in the sense that I'm losing out or anything


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> cheesy, there's not much that can go wrong with a SATA cable  You won't go wrong with ebay as long as you have at least a tiny amount of common sense.
> 
> I've bought those SATA cables before, and I've bought loads of stuff off of cheesefeat (the seller who's selling them on ebay). Don't be so scared of ebay just because one person had a problem once! That's just silly!
> 
> You remind me of a geezer who came on TPU asking for help but refused to use any free apps like CCleaner or Malware Bytes. He only wanted to use paid apps



it's not the only problem i've had with Ebay, i'd prefer to just use actual shops/etailers and know exactly who i'm dealing with/who to shout at when it goes wrong

EDIT: Look at this , radeon 5650 and core I procesor for £339 http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/del...radeon-hd5650-graphics-339-dabs-quidco/984321, if only i had money...


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> it's not the only problem i've had with Ebay, i'd prefer to just use actual shops/etailers and know exactly who i'm dealing with/who to shout at when it goes wrong



Same here, (I prefer proper shops and etailers) but ebay is good for items you simply *can't* get anywhere else (other than China) like those "Horizontal Right Angle Cables" I linked.
I've even got one spare here I can send you if you like. Bought two of them but I only need one now. But that's something for PM. If you want one without having to go through ebay, let me know.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Oh, that was me  I'm going through a dispute with the seller at the moment. But that was an item that was listed as "faulty" but seller said it works etc. etc.
> 
> Don't know if you mean me, but yea that happened to me anyway and because I have common sense, nothing's going in the sense that I'm losing out or anything



no it wasn't, i meant someone i actually know, in life not over the internet



scaminatrix said:


> Same here, (I prefer proper shops and etailers) but ebay is good for items you simply *can't* get anywhere else (other than China) like those "Horizontal Right Angle Cables" I linked.
> I've even got one spare here I can send you if you like. Bought two of them but I only need one now. But that's something for PM. If you want one without having to go through ebay, let me know.



nah, i just bought 2 cables for £3.30 of ebuyer, can't go wrong there


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2011)

I dont know about increasing the quality of the bluetooth headset. I dont think you can...if it sounds like shit, then thats how they made it.

anyway.....I use THIS bluetooth headset. and im quite happy with them


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont know about increasing the quality of the bluetooth headset. I dont think you can...if it sounds like shit, then thats how they made it.
> 
> anyway.....I use THIS bluetooth headset. and im quite happy with them



that looks pretty good compared to my 2003 motorola


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> it's not the only problem i've had with Ebay, i'd prefer to just use actual shops/etailers and know exactly who i'm dealing with/who to shout at when it goes wrong
> 
> EDIT: Look at this , radeon 5650 and core I procesor for £339 http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/del...radeon-hd5650-graphics-339-dabs-quidco/984321, if only i had money...



only if it was 13 inches!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 26, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> only if it was 13 inches!



are you talking about the screen res?

EDIT: I've beaten that link, same laptop for £300


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 26, 2011)

screen size/ laptop size then that would be perfect


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 26, 2011)

Good news!

Since, as of tommorow, My motherboard is going on a trip to yorkshire, i am now using a laptop i borrowed, and have updated my system specs accordingly

I'm thinking of getting my own laptop though, the dell outlet has some amazing deals at the moment, although to be fair it'll probably have to wait till Christmas before i get a laptop


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2011)

I hope it makes it past the angry farmers


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I hope it makes it past the angry farmers



i've been to yorkshire many times, and there is no technology their whatsoever, so i think the locals might be in for a small shock


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 26, 2011)

i picked myself up an am3 mobo today,an asus m4a79td evo,its crap i hate it and i wish i could just solder ddr3 slots onto my destroyer and it would work 

on the upside though it only cost £20 and the ddr3 i picked up a while ago performs quite well 
does anyone have knowledge on LLC and wether it could hold back an OC?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> does anyone have knowledge on LLC and wether it could hold back an OC?



Its really dependant on the board itself. Even on some High end Asus boards. having LLC on messes about with overclocking quite badly


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 26, 2011)

Is that the M4A79XTD EVO the same as one in my specs?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 26, 2011)

sounds a bit stupid, but what's LLC, load line calibration?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 26, 2011)

yeah im not sure what option LLC is on my motherboard


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 26, 2011)

whatever this LLC is i've never had a motherboard with an option that sounds even vaguely like that


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 26, 2011)

Kieran:yea i think it is,i absolutely hate it!

Cheesy:LLC was new to me too,its supposed to stop voltage sagging under load to the VRM's and consequently the cpu phases-but it causes troughs and spikes as it either reacts too slow or too quick,i never needed it before and i am damn sure i dont need it now!
explanation from someone who knows more than me on it (not difficult!)http://www.overclockers.com/load-line-calibration/

The voltage options are set out in an odd way too.

maybe i just got used to being molly coddled with idiot proof options....

This one is going straight to ebay and i will pick up something aimed at Occers i guess.

One positive thing though,the text and imaging seems much sharper even though i'm using the same gpu ?!?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 26, 2011)

Whats wrong with that motherboard ive had it for awhile and i havnt had any problems with it. I actually quite like it there are lots of options, problem is i dont know if it will support bulldozer probably not.

Im on the latest bios took a chance with the windows bios updater and its worked prefect everytime.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2011)

[troll] Man, look at all you numptys on AMD... your in the wrong clubhouse fools! this clubhouse is for winners not losers! [/troll]


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 26, 2011)

Well i can go through all the options for that bios if you want a hand man. I really dont see how its that shitty, its definately got options for overclocking.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 26, 2011)

I just got the manual for your board, it says there's a setting called Advanced Clock Calibration that sounds promising...

Advanced -> CPU Configuration


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I just got the manual for your board, it says there's a setting called Advanced Clock Calibration that sounds promising...
> 
> Advanced -> CPU Configuration



that's just a way to overclock your CPU up to 4 or 6 cores From the 2 or 3 some proccesors have, and also unlock L3 cache on models that are not supposed to have it

ignore it unless you want more cores and cache


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 26, 2011)

im taking apart my megadrive right now but i did a quick restart and i dont see any LLC options on this unless its call something totally different


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 26, 2011)

yes i tried that too sam,its got a couple of subheadings under that too,down core and +/- up to 12% for god knows what.
i think thats to do with core unlocking or turbo core whatever its called.

kieran i appreciate the offer fella,i really do,but im not sure what can be gained to be honest,i'm so pissed i cant bend cpu-nb frequency past x10,it wont even boot at 4ghz cpu with the ram divider down at 400 
i will mess with it before it sells to try achieve whatever i can but i am not feeling this board at all.
you said you got the latest bios right?i got that too earlier hoping it would turn this pigs ear into something a little more silk purse like.
i tried AOD earlier too,and got a huge 180mhz OC  it took an hour to get it too!
i should shut up and continue mooching ,maybe its me thats fucked up not this board....


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 26, 2011)

i cant even get my P35 stable at 3.2 ghz with this CPU!!!


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 26, 2011)

temps holding you back?
its a bit toasty today to be messing if air cooling is in place.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 26, 2011)

my cpu/nb is at 2600mhz, not sure what the multi is for that as there doesnt seem to be a multi option for it

i use cpu multi to overclock so i dunno but it shouldnt be a problem to oc via the FSB

im having a dig around the manual, im sure the ACC is for unlocking and % overclocking so you can overclock indivdual cores or something fucked if i know because ive never used or needed it


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 26, 2011)

65C too high for a Q9450? i think not, nb is like 61C load so i think my temps are alright


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 26, 2011)

im gonna sneak over to scotland and swap my board with kierans clearly i got a wafty one!
what do you expect for 20 quid i suppose...


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 26, 2011)

GOOGLE GOOGLE GOOGLE PEOPLE! There's loads of info about ACC on teh webz

Turn it on (all cores) if you have an Athlon/Phenom but *don't* turn it on if you have a Phenom II apparently.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/397179-amd-advanced-clock-calibration-guide.html


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL My manual is different to my bios, WELL DONE ASUS! It has some picture of the bios with a CPU Over Voltage which i clearly dont have as an option unless its an older bios revision or something they picture.

Come up here and the neds will be like "WHOS THIS CUNT?"


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 26, 2011)

alright then dammit!
cover me im going in!

wtf's a ned?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 26, 2011)

A Scottish Chav lol. Non Educated Delinquent. There is also a film that was out tail end of last year called NEDS about you guess it Neds from the 70s or something rofl.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 26, 2011)

jajaj<i'm learning spanish!
i am glad i had a winge here as im now booted at 270x15 (4050mhz/2700cpu-nb)
does anyone know how to calculate the ram divider and its relation to the fsb?
for instance i retarded the divider right back to clear that from why the computer wouldnt boot
so if 270 is the fsb and 800 is the ram frequency,what would that achieve?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> GOOGLE GOOGLE GOOGLE PEOPLE! There's loads of info about ACC on teh webz
> 
> Turn it on (all cores) if you have an Athlon/Phenom but *don't* turn it on if you have a Phenom II apparently.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/397179-amd-advanced-clock-calibration-guide.html



You got that the wrong way round, it unlock all cores on some sempron's, athlon ii and phenom ii processor but not the original Athlon x2 and phenom


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 26, 2011)

CPUZ will tell you the FSB: DRAM divider. Saves us calculating it lol.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> You got that the wrong way round, it unlock all cores on some sempron's, athlon ii and phenom ii processor but not the original Athlon x2 and phenom



It does more than just unlock cores. Much more. Actually, just more


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 26, 2011)

270 x 3 = 810 so 3:1 will do nicely.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 26, 2011)

mines is 1:4 so 200x4= 800mhz its always double that figure so its 1600mhz


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> It does more than just unlock cores. Much more. Actually, just more



It also unlocks cache


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 26, 2011)

In ACC there is an option called “Unleashing Mode” which is the unlock mode.
EDIT: I guess the lack of lack of CPU Northbridge Multiplier on this board could be annoying for FSB oc'ers.

Well i cant really seem to see what ACC does apart from unlocking.
Make sure the surge protection is turned on in the bios as its off by default.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 26, 2011)

ok i done the best i could with a stock amd hsf 
i got a new waterpump but i am having trouble getting the fittings,either way this is the best i can do right now:





i'l give cas8 a shot ,maybe that will help balance the lack of cpu-nb


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> It also unlocks cache



More than that.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 26, 2011)

Relax, you wint get much more nb out of a deneb anyway at that ram speed


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 26, 2011)

how does everyone check stability? 1hr linpack sound good?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 26, 2011)

We are all talking about the ASUS M4A79T Deluxe aren't we?

Bo$$ - I've always used Prime95.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 26, 2011)

ASUS M4A79XTD EVO

HT Link should maybe be 2ghz or even 2.2ghz as i can do that on stock 1.2v
What sort of volts are your cpu/nb? Mines is 1.375 to get 2600mhz.

I usually check stability with OCCT but if it doesnt crash after 4 hours of gaming its fine to me, games like Total War and Bad Company 2 kinda stress the cpu for me as if played other games and they where fine as they didnt tax the cpu as much but the other games crashed after a while.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 26, 2011)

Don't bother running a stress test at 4ghz on the stock amd cooler, i've tried it, it just thermal throttles down to around 2ghz after a few mins, cools down, back up to 4ghz after a while and repeat


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 26, 2011)

i want the cpu-nb to balance the cpu and ram speed,thats the whole idea.
sam,its a m4a79td m evo..
oh right  its the micro version..

im not overly worried about stress testing it till its back under water.it was more of an excersize in finding what an amd chipset can do-i been told over and over that i should be able to get up to 320 fsb with all phenom II chips,this 945 wouldnt boot much less stabilise at anything past 280 fsb on my nvidia board,and on this board it wont even boot at 276


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 26, 2011)

MM, which one of these is it? there's a few with similar model numbers
http://support.asus.com/Search.aspx?SLanguage=en&keyword=M4A79&ps=10&pn=1


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 26, 2011)

Most denebs will only do 2600 - 2800 nb, and why would you need that sort of fsb with an unlocked multiplier?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 26, 2011)

Ah right my mobo is a regular ATX its not micro ATX. I imagine though the bios and specs are similar.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 26, 2011)

945's dont have unlocked multi's. They aren't BE's.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 26, 2011)

initially the cpu-nb OC was to rid the bottleneck that this chip would give sli gpu's.

i know this cpu can do 4ghz cpu-nb and 37xx stable(i got screenies of it from my destroyer board)so the idea was to match the increased bandwidth of the ram with the high cpu-nb frequency,
pushing the bottleneck elsewhere while giving a tidy performance boost all round.

Wether that works out with ddr3 i dont know as i cant get the cpu-nb that high on this board.

i dont have an unlocked cpu multi,
increasing the fsb decreases the latency between the connecting ram and and cpu cache,where upping the cpu multi doesnt..

yea sorry for the confusion,i was so annoyed at this boards bios layout and quirks i wasnt focusing on small print.
its none of those sam,i will google it.
ok clearly i need some racism therapy as they all look the same to me...
http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Comp...85G+Chipset,+DDR3,+AM3,+mATX+?productId=37391
its a *785 not a 79*


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 26, 2011)

Bloody ASUS! Yea just link me to it on the ASUS site.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 26, 2011)

I thought the benefits of cpu/nb speeds where not that great after 3ghz most will do fine at 2600 or 2800 but 4ghz on the cpu-nb jesus christ!
I thought the point in upping the cpu/nb was bandwidth or something for the memory.

http://uk.asus.com/Motherboards/AllProducts/
Make sure you only have AM3 ticked off, should be able to find it for us in there.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> initially the cpu-nb OC was to rid the bottleneck that this chip would give sli gpu's.
> 
> i know this cpu can do 4ghz cpu-nb and 37xx stable(i got screenies of it from my destroyer board)so the idea was to match the increased bandwidth of the ram with the high cpu-nb frequency,
> pushing the bottleneck elsewhere while giving a tidy performance boost all round.
> ...



I'll rephrase that, no deneb will do more then around 2800 NB *whilst* using ddr3 memory

This is because they use an almost compleatly different mem controller on ddr3


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 26, 2011)

How'd you know that cheesy?


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 26, 2011)

Kieran:yes your right but when i was messing with the destroyer,i noticed it would load quicker and seemed mugh more cohesive and well put together the morei upped the cpu-nb frequency,so i kept going 
im not really much of a benches fiend,i find it boring but of course if you tell someone you can get your cpu-nb that high without any real effort,they wont beleive you!

cheesy:you cant say stuff like that without proof,yields vary,some guys get 4ghz on near stock volts,some guys cant get past 3.6,some guys cant get cpu-nb past 2200 without stability issues.
honestly fella,thats a generalisation and so doesnt really have a place.

i would bet with you that if i can get the cpu multi more than x10 it would boot and bench.even x12 would prove it.im not showing off or whatever im just convinced that i can squeeze more out of this.
hence my coming here tonight winging


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 26, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> How'd you know that cheesy?



It's In the memory controller the ddr3 controller in the early (c2?) Revisions of deneb will limit the chip to 2400-2600 the newer (c3?) Revision deneb will do 2600 to 2800 on average amd the x6 processors will do around 3000


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 26, 2011)

4ghz is an epic oc on the cpu/nb!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 26, 2011)

On ddr2 you can normally get higher clocks on the nb however as you rightly said there will always be an exception, I was just stating the values most people get to, 4ghz is good In any caseThough


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 26, 2011)

haha yea it was stable enough to bench but the results were...not epic.37xx was better,but i would have needed 1400mhz ddr2 to be on a 1:1 to really see whats what,so i moved to ddr3.

i Will achieve!
stubborn as hell and this board is going soon as poss,to be replaced with smething more abuseable!
sam you got a ch4 right?
what cpu-nb multi can you select?

im searching now for a 5ghz cpu-nb using ddr3,the guy was using dIce tho.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 27, 2011)

Yea the IMC on PhII's is crap. Better on the Thuban but not great.
yea I got C4F, highest NB I can get is 2800. S'why I'm saving for a 1090t. 

MM, make sure you got C1E and Cool n Quiet turned off and disable ACC. Then set the HT to 2200, NB to 2800, memory speed to 1333, then up the FSB until the memory speed gets to 1600. I'm guessing by the time the FSB gets to 250, the RAM speed will hit 1600 (if it links the FSB:RAM like mine)
Then set the timings manually before you reboot. I had nothing but problems when getting my RAM and CPU to play nice, and that's how I did it.
I'm tired so I might have missed a few steps out


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 27, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> haha yea it was stable enough to bench but the results were...not epic.37xx was better,but i would have needed 1400mhz ddr2 to be on a 1:1 to really see whats what,so i moved to ddr3.
> 
> i Will achieve!
> stubborn as hell and this board is going soon as poss,to be replaced with smething more abuseable!
> ...



LOL 5ghz is rediculous. Post in the Phenom II clubhouse id love to see what they all think.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 27, 2011)

haha,it was one of the guys from there,he posts in overclock net too.

i will get on the bios messing again tomorrow sam,im gonna go punch the mrs for spending my upgrade money!
i really wanted the asrock 890 extreme 4 but she left me 40 short so i had to make do


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 27, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> haha,it was one of the guys from there,he posts in overclock net too.
> 
> i will get on the bios messing again tomorrow sam,im gonna go punch the mrs for spending my upgrade money!
> i really wanted the asrock 890 extreme 4 but she left me 40 short so i had to make do



I know that one, mine spunked all her money and some of mine so I'm forced to sell hardware  right wind up.

Imma have another look on the nettings see what I can find.

Make sure you got the latest bios on the board too man.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 27, 2011)

i did get the latest bios,that was my first port of call once i saw the mess that was the bios for this board.
i guess 4ghz on stock air is about the best i can ask for right now.

no matter,i had a tinker so i've learnt a bit and i could probably squeeze more under the chiller but i cba to insulate a mobo i got to strip again when it sells in a week.
thanks for the help though


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey guise.

Any chance some of you who use different tech forums regularly throw up my 5850 in their FS sale section??? you get a small cut from the sale for your efforts. 

thanks


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 27, 2011)

no worries squire,i'l do OCN for you if you dont use the place yourself.ship to EU?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hey guise.
> 
> Any chance some of you who use different tech forums regularly throw up my 5850 in their FS sale section??? you get a small cut from the sale for your efforts.
> 
> thanks



still haven't sold that thing then?

Also HP G62's have an amazing speaker system on them, you can tell there's no subwoofer or anything, but at the same time it's got one of those 'almost but not quite surround sound' effects that works really well, and the Altec Lansing speaker aren't half bad for their size, i was really surprised by the quality i got when i unplugged my headphones


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 27, 2011)

hmmmm UK only i think.... Shipping just kills it for going anywhere else.

---

Ive manged to sell the fans and 1 5850, but everything else is still here.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 27, 2011)

still getting random unexplainable slowdowns on my system. Opened my case up to check the belly of the beast and one heatsink was falling off the ram due to the big 24pin ATX plug thing. so i re-seated the heatsink and put it in the slots where it wasnt in the way.

Now putting the system through Prime95. so far its 1hr30mins stable. average temp about 65-67'c with this Kuhler fan rpm running at low/medium settings.

Liquid temp is 35.8c. ambient room temp is around 23.1'c

Fingers crossed this baby is stable. Never ran prime95 on it before.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 27, 2011)

Curses crappy DVD drive won't read some DVDs properly.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 27, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Curses crappy DVD drive won't read some DVDs properly.



buy a new one, they're like £10

Can anyone help me improve my desktop, i've began experimenting now i have a windows 7 PC for the week and i've got to this







can anyone think of anything that would make that look better/ be more practical?


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 27, 2011)

£13 gets you a d/l lightscribe,well worth the money.
i'd just set landscape themes active and leave it minimal rather than tv test signals,but i quite like a utilitarian desktop..i guess i'm a clean freak


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 27, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> rather than tv test signals



TV test signals?

my biggest problem is an appropriate desktop wallpaper, i used this one as it's nice to look at, but i don't think it fits with the omnimo very well?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> TV test signals?
> 
> my biggest problem is an appropriate desktop wallpaper, i used this one as it's nice to look at, but i don't think it fits with the omnimo very well?



http://nik.bot.nu/
http://wallbase.cc/start/
http://www.4walled.org/

Help yourself


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> http://nik.bot.nu/
> http://wallbase.cc/start/
> http://www.4walled.org/
> 
> Help yourself



and i thought i knew some good wallpaper websites, those make the sites i know look absolutely rubbish


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> and i thought i knew some good wallpaper websites, those make the sites i know look absolutely rubbish



4chan scrapers, so naturally it contains some ... mature wallpapers.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> 4chan scrapers, so naturally it contains some ... mature wallpapers.



i noticed...


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i noticed...



Enjoy wasting your time on those sites


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Enjoy wasting your time on those sites



just spotted this http://nik.bot.nu/i540033, bonus points if you know what movie was being filmed without looking it up


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> just spotted this http://nik.bot.nu/i540033, bonus points if you know what movie was being filmed without looking it up



Scott Pilgrim vs the world or something like that. It has a different style of presentation, which is why I remembered.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Scott Pilgrim vs the world or something like that. It has a different style of presentation, which is why I remembered.



yes, or in my opinion the best non-anime movie in the world


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> yes, or in my opinion the best non-anime movie in the world



One of the more memorable ones, but certainly not among the best in my books.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> One of the more memorable ones, but certainly not among the best in my books.



well, what do you consider the best then?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> well, what do you consider the best then?



I have not seen anything which warrants "best", Lord of the Rings comes close though


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I have not seen anything which warrants "best", Lord of the Rings comes close though



only watched the first one, problem is their so long i will lose interest and do something else towards the end

i think fight club was quite good, watched kick-ass yesterday and that wasn't bad, bit of a long introduction before anything interesting happens though


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> watched kick-ass yesterday and that wasn't bad, bit of a long introduction before anything interesting happens though



best part is when he gets his ass kicked


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 27, 2011)

Dead Man's Shoes. My favourite film. Paddy Considine at his finest.
Paddy stars in some films and you wouldn't even know it's him. Man of a thousand faces and all that. I'd say he's my favourite actor.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 27, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Dead Man's Shoes. My favourite film. Paddy Considine at his finest.
> Paddy stars in some films and you wouldn't even know it's him. Man of a thousand faces and all that. I'd say he's my favourite actor.



Crackin' film and I can understand why you like him. Obviously you know but he's in Hot Fuzz. 



Did you watch The Suspicions of Mr Whicher?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 27, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Dead Man's Shoes. My favourite film. Paddy Considine at his finest.
> Paddy stars in some films and you wouldn't even know it's him. Man of a thousand faces and all that. I'd say he's my favourite actor.



havn't even heard of that, i'll have to look it up at some point

I must say i've heard many people on TPU say TV's are not as high quality as monitors, and iin my opionion they must have had a pretty crap set up, as right here, right now, browsing TPU, i can honestly say i did not expect TPU to be this clear on a 1366x768 32" LCD, however it's actually pretty good, tommorow i might end up connecting up my 1080P plasma (42") and see what the picture looks like on that, cause with all those extra pixels i'm guessing it's going to be awesome.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 27, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Crackin' film and I can understand why you like him. Obviously you know but he's in Hot Fuzz.
> 
> Did you watch The Suspicions of Mr Whicher?



I haven't seen that one, no. Just googled it, sounds dark. Might have to buy it. I didn't spot him in 24 Hour Party People until like 3/4 through! The other thing I like about most of his parts is the "freestyle" thing. No script, just a plot; and he pulls it off really well.



cheesy999 said:


> havn't even heard of that, i'll have to look it up at some point
> I must say i've heard many people on TPU say TV's are not as high quality as monitors, and iin my opionion they must have had a pretty crap set up, as right here, right now, browsing TPU, i can honestly say i did not expect TPU to be this clear on a 1366x768 32" LCD, however it's actually pretty good, tommorow i might end up connecting up my 1080P plasma (42") and see what the picture looks like on that, cause with all those extra pixels i'm guessing it's going to be awesome.



I don't know why people say that either. They must be either set up wrong or using S-Video  I use a 42" TV at 1920x1080 on my big rig, and it's absolutely gorgeous having so much space to work with. And for games it's just pure sex - I installed Crysis 2 (finally lol) and played it on DX11 with the new texture packs earlier, everything on Ultra. B-E-A-utiful.

Actually yea, I remember having a few problems when setting my TV up with my new GTX470 the other day - it was fuzzy until I changed a setting - can't remember what setting it was tho


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 27, 2011)

Only problems i have seen is when people try to use HDMi and they use the wrong setting, that said, their are certain TV's i have tried to use HDMI (a 22" i own) where for some reason they will only do 720P or 1080I through thier HDMI, this wouldn't of been a problem for me if it were not for the fact that the native res was 1440x900, and as such the TV would only accept it's native res at 30HZ, so that didn't end well

Overall, TV's usualy have the same, or sometimes better image quality then monitors, the only problem is when you try to use HDMi to do the link as this seems to cause some problems for some very specific TV's which have limits on the refresh rate at their Native res

On most TV's (especially those with a VGA or DVI port, the image quality wil be brilliant though


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 27, 2011)

Aah, yes that's it, you've just reminded me - I had to force the refersh rate to 60Hz. On Auto and 59Hz it looked proper gammy. My TV's also got a VGA input, and it was fine through that.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 27, 2011)

There was a guy here last week who rejected a 32" 1080P IPS panel play.com had on sale that week around the £140-150 mark, as 'it was a TV', i tihnk we can all agree he lost a lot by doing that


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 28, 2011)

Ive got a 37inch LG LCD, its okay does freeview decently and the xbox 360 looks great on it. Hooked up via HDMI and i love how ATI cards do the sound, 1080p of course. Id rather sit at a desk when using a pc so i just limit the tv to iplayer, movies, ch4OD ect.

A few of my favourite movies are Grave of the Fireflies (its an oldish anime), Full Metal Jacket, Young Frankenstien, Apocalypse Now and yeah i loved the Lord of the Rings movies those where a good spin of the books. District 13 was pretty good too, just so many films to choose from i even like those lulzy old movies like Short Circuit.


TVs dont make good monitor displays due to the response times among other things. Theres plenty of IPS 23" panels for £150 but they are all LED and 16:9.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 28, 2011)

Keiren, i will post my repsonse to all of those points in the morning, currently milldly irritated as i'm now posting from my PS3 and the 'Shift-Back-space' key combo deletes all of my post that i tried to respond to your post with, and there is no undo button, this is the third time i've tried to post this, as whenever i make a mistake on a capital letter, i end up pressing 'Shift-back-space' and delete all of the 4 paragraph post i've been trying to make


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 28, 2011)

I wonder who does his typing on a PS3 controller >.>


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Keiren, i will post my repsonse to all of those points in the morning, currently milldly irritated as i'm now posting from my PS3 and the 'Shift-Back-space' key combo deletes all of my post that i tried to respond to your post with, and there is no undo button, this is the third time i've tried to post this, as whenever i make a mistake on a capital letter, i end up pressing 'Shift-back-space' and delete all of the 4 paragraph post i've been trying to make



thats why having a smartphone is just totally pwnzoRz.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thats why having a *PC* is just totally pwnzoRz.



Fix'd!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 28, 2011)

but a pc isnt as portable as a smartphone


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 28, 2011)

Portability's for people who leave the house


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 28, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Portability's for people who leave the house



and for those who want to watch tv downstairs and not want to leave the sofa!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 28, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I wonder who does his typing on a PS3 controller >.>



Not me, keyboard and mouse with my ps3



FreedomEclipse said:


> thats why having a smartphone is just totally pwnzoRz.



I have a htc... there is no usb/ps2 socket for a mouse or keyboard


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 28, 2011)

What happen to your desktop cheesy.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Not me, keyboard and mouse with my ps3
> 
> 
> 
> I have a htc... there is no usb/ps2 socket for a mouse or keyboard



I make posts on TPU from a Samsung JET time to time. I dont have a problem at all


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 28, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> What happen to your desktop cheesy.



Desktop?

If you mean my PC it isn't working as ebuyer have my motherboard

if you mean my actual desktop it ended up looking like this


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 28, 2011)

Damn Freedom, I didn't realise how bad these gumtree-lowballers are! Two of them within the last hour. 
£50 for my Vapor-X? Stick it up your Yaris thanks!


----------



## arnoo1 (Jul 28, 2011)

can i come in? 
my girlfriend is english but sadly i'm not xd


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 28, 2011)

arnoo1 said:


> can i come in?
> my girlfriend is english but sadly i'm not xd



No, sorry. Your GF can though.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 28, 2011)

If you live in UK then sure why not lol.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 28, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> No, sorry. Your GF can though.



no i think he can, we allow people into the UK because they have UK GF's, so why not the clubhouse at least 

EDIT: Even the mailman spends time in here, before Tatty deletes him


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 28, 2011)

http://www.ukcitizenshiptest.co.uk/

Pass this and post screen shot, and I think we can accept you


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 28, 2011)

Me,fourstaff and freedom were the chinese peeps that are part of the UK club lols.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 28, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> http://www.ukcitizenshiptest.co.uk/
> 
> Pass this and post screen shot, and I think we can accept you



it's our clubhouse we'll make our own test



Spoiler



Questions
1:Is it raining?
2:are the trains late
3:are you drinking tea?





Spoiler



Answers
Yes to any of those



If you answered any of those questions correctly you can join the clubhouse


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> sktop2.png
> What are those gadgets? They look cool.



they're modified omnimo panels, there's about 100-150 to chose from on this site --> http://www.deviantart.com/download/...o_4_0_for_rainmeter_by_fediafedia-d2mhn7l.zip

my one's are slightly different from those as they have had some minor modifications but if you download that zip file you'll be off to a good start

Hang on, i'll make a walkthrough


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> no i think he can, we allow people into the UK because they have UK GF's, so why not the clubhouse at least
> 
> EDIT: Even the mailman spends time in here, before Tatty deletes him



TMM, the official immigrant without the papers. He comes here whenever he feels like it until Tatty deports him.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I got 9 questions right! I WIN!



i made you a walkthrough to get some of my panels/widgets/gadgets




Spoiler: Walkthrough



Download this --> http://rainmeter.googlecode.com/files/Rainmeter-2.0.exe, run the installer, select either 32bit or 64, it doesn't matter

download this --> http://www.deviantart.com/download/...o_4_0_for_rainmeter_by_fediafedia-d2mhn7l.zip --> unzip it --> run the setup file

--> the omnimo theme will start, but it will configure your PC in a windows phone 7 like fashion, just select the correct screen resolution, weather code etc, and let it set itself up

*Important bit* now, right click one of the panel, and go through the menu to :\WP7\background, and click 'BG.INI' to disable it

you will then have a load of free panels floating on your desktop, you can now move them remove them, and somewhere on your desktop will be an arrow in a circle, click this and it will give you a load of new panels to add, which will do a large variety of different features



after you've done that, you can then modify the panels to look like whatever you want them to look like


----------



## gumpty (Jul 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I got 9 questions right! I WIN!



I got 11 correct..

Funny thing is I have already passed that test for real and have the certificate. Goes to show how quickly I forget things.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 28, 2011)

you lot need the money!
we got no excuse for letting every no good tosspot good for nothing refugee under the sun in 

dont get me wrong i appreciate some guys are really hard workers and i commend living 20 to a house so you can send as much as you can back home,i couldn't survive like that!
its the ones that milk the system i cant take.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 28, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> you lot need the money!
> we got no excuse for letting every no good tosspot good for nothing refugee under the sun in
> 
> dont get me wrong i appreciate some guys are really hard workers and i commend living 20 to a house so you can send as much as you can back home,i couldn't survive like that!
> its the ones that milk the system i cant take.





gumpty said:


> I got 11 correct..
> 
> Funny thing is I have already passed that test for real and have the certificate. Goes to show how quickly I forget things.



I just got 11 as well, that means that i'd probably fail my own countries citizenship test if i had to take it

luckily i was born here


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 28, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Me,fourstaff and freedom were the chinese peeps that are part of the UK club lols.



Don't have to be from UK to be a member but haz to live in UK if not a Citizen, although attendance on NCS automatically gives you entry


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Damn all my posts and I wanst even trollin Tatty? lol



i was just about to quote one as well 

is there a online us citizenship pratice like the Uk one that was posted, having been shown i would effectively fail my own countries citizenship test if i had to take one i'd be interested if i could pass the US's citizenship test, as i know alot about the US


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 28, 2011)

All right then we should do a vote, aye or nae on non UK'ers into this Clubhouse? Im sick of the ambiguity.

EDIT:Looks like you missed a post Tatty!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> All right then we should do a vote, aye or nae on non UK'ers into this Clubhouse? Im sick of the ambiguity.



Yes, but we deport them at the first sign of trouble


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 28, 2011)

Disclaimer: Cheesy is still a child and should there for have no say in any internal matters. I dont think your voting age yet mate sorry.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i was just about to quote one as well
> 
> is there a online us citizenship pratice like the Uk one that was posted, having been shown i would effectively fail my own countries citizenship test if i had to take one i'd be interested if i could pass the US's citizenship test, as i know alot about the US



Here you go. I put you in Florida as its the best state in the Union.

http://www.800citizen.org/us_citizenship_test/citizenship_practice_test/


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Disclaimer: Cheesy is still a child and should there for have no say in any internal matters. I dont think your voting age yet mate sorry.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 28, 2011)

Op is clear in my mind, this is for UK members, it does not say they have to be of UK citizenship however it at least suggests they have to live in the UK, if not it's pointless calling it a "UK" clubhouse...... although the Op is rarely here, that at least was his intention.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 28, 2011)

I feel we should honour the op's intentions otherwise its a shambles. I thought "they" had a clubhouse anyway.
Having non UK'ers makes the thread pointless, it was made for us UK'ers!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Here you go. I put you in Florida as its the best state in the Union.
> 
> http://www.800citizen.org/us_citizenship_test/citizenship_practice_test/



I Passed, that was worryingly easy, i know i studied American History, but still, why can i pass another countries citizenship test and not my own


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I Passed, that was worryingly easy, i know i studied American History, but still, why can i pass another countries citizenship test and not my own



Because we have higher standards or actually your a yank in disguise


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I Passed, that was worryingly easy, i know i studied American History, but still, why can i pass another countries citizenship test and not my own



Either theirs is dumbed down or your a bit of a tube.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 28, 2011)

Like I said....anyone can pass ours. You just need to be able to breath AND STILL people refuse to become a citizen.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 28, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Because we have higher standards or actually your a yank in disguise



Their all really similar questions, i just appear to know more about the Us government and laws then i do the UK ones, i mean who doesn't know who the vice president is, what the emancipation proclamation does, what territory america brought from France in 1803, and what the 1st ten amendments were called (all examples of questions i got right)



MilkyWay said:


> Either theirs is dumbed down or your a bit of a tube.



Tube?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 28, 2011)

Thick, bampot, numpty, moron, plank, spoon, nugget, idiot ect ect...

EDIT: Daft


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Thick, bampot, numpty, moron, plank, spoon, nugget, idiot ect ect...



in that case i think their's is dumbed down 

and that reminds me of something i need to reply to




MilkyWay said:


> TVs dont make good monitor displays due to the response times among other things. Theres plenty of IPS 23" panels for £150 but they are all LED and 16:9.



1:I've seen TV's with far better response times then a computer monitor
2:I said a 32" IPS pannel for £150
3:The slight colour distortion from LED's is hardly going to affect an average user who probably will not even notice it
4:Good point... still 16:9 is good for movies and gaming


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 28, 2011)

evenin, does it feel like friday to anyone else..


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 28, 2011)

Response times are better on monitors and its not colour distortion its colour accuracy. Pretty sure RGB LEDs exist but White LEDs are the common ones, white LEDs produce good whites and are low power. In any case bigger isnt always better for a display at a desk is rather have the IPS monitor than any tv.

Dont ever infer im an idiot Mr Dairylea.



theoneandonlymrk said:


> evenin, does it feel like friday to anyone else..



Me im about to get a takeaway and usually i always do that on a Friday.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 28, 2011)

ok ok lol, payday then? for you too


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Response times are better on monitors and its not colour distortion its colour accuracy. Pretty sure RGB LEDs exist but White LEDs are the common ones, white LEDs produce good whites and are low power. In any case bigger isnt always better for a display at a desk is rather have the IPS monitor than any tv.
> 
> Dont ever infer im an idiot Mr Dairylea.
> 
> ...



Are you sure, i'd prefer a plasma to an IPS any day?

How was i inferring your an idiot?, and how could you compare me to that terrible rubbish that is Dairylee

EDIT:Just took a different US citizenship test and passed again, they must have really low standards


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 28, 2011)

Me calling you an idiot reminded you of me somehow.
Nah id still take a proper IPS, you cant get Plasma tvs under 32inch. Plasma tech is not good for monitors since you shouldn't idle them, by that i mean burn in from idling at desktop ect and response times.

EDIT: haha awrite then Double Gloucestershire or a Pecorino Romano? your pick wee man.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 28, 2011)

id fail the uk citizen test probably for piss poor grammar and  spellin plus i know and care nowt for the Cabinet looks like play school the houses of Parlayment init

i wouldnt choose a plasma for a pc screen, console maybe but not pc


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Me calling you an idiot reminded you of me somehow.
> Nah id still take a proper IPS, you cant get Plasma tvs under 32inch. Plasma tech is not good for monitors since you shouldn't idle them, by that i mean burn in from idling at desktop ect and response times.
> 
> EDIT: haha awrite then Double Gloucestershire or a Pecorino Romano? your pick wee man.



No, you calling me an idiot reminded me ii'd forgotten to reply to you

My monitor never Idle's although you might get some burn in as the health bar would just stay at 100 permanently

I was thinking mozzarella actually, i want some pizza


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lol at me got 9 out of 24 i don't really know lot of those information.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 28, 2011)

Does anyone know when ebuyer became awful?

Tried to RMA some headphones that turned up with the left hand side barely working ( sent RMA request as soon as I found out)

And I have to call them to to "proceed to the next stage" or some rubbish, what the hell is going on?

It should simply be a case of I have a DOA product they okay the RMA, or talk to me via email.

Why waste everyones time and patience with calling in?

Not a happy bunny at all, striking ebuyer off my " good to buy from" list.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 28, 2011)

I dunno i thought you where referring me as being an idiot when i said "TVs don't make good monitor displays". Because somehow me calling you an idiot reminded me of the time you thought i was one because i said that.

YES, i have anxiety problems.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 28, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lol at me got 9 out of 24 i don't really know lot of those information.



obviously the questions are things that do not matter to people in the UK, lets replace them with things like this

Who is worse at their jobs
a)The post office
b)The Train companies
c)Nick clegg

What should you not watch on TV
a)The news
b)F1
c)The X-factor

The answer to all is C


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 28, 2011)

i failed the US citizenship test miserably,and i am filled with an refreshingly overpowering sense of inner wellbeing!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 28, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Does anyone know when ebuyer became awful?
> 
> Tried to RMA some headphones that turned up with the left hand side barely working ( sent RMA request as soon as I found out)
> 
> ...



I remember rmaing my doa ocz stealthxstream 500w and got the corsair 400w couple years ago it was quick. ebuyer offered free pickup too.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 28, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Does anyone know when ebuyer became awful?
> 
> Tried to RMA some headphones that turned up with the left hand side barely working ( sent RMA request as soon as I found out)
> 
> ...



they did that to me, don't worry, the number is free to phone and your on there for about 3 minutes in total, all they do is ask you exactly how it's not working, after you've rung them, they'll give you an email, click the link and they'll ask you what day you want someone to visit your house and pick up the Item

How is phoning someone more work then email, i hate email, i want all companies to require me to phone them



MilkyWay said:


> I dunno i thought you where referring me as being an idiot when i said "TVs don't make good monitor displays". Because somehow me calling you an idiot reminded me of the time you thought i was one because i said that.
> 
> YES, i have anxiety problems.



No, i was referring to myself, although not anymore, because i can passed that US citizenship test mailman posted


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't have credit ( I also hate the phone)

Also I described the fault in my RMA request ( the left hand side is REALLY quiet) what's not to get?


Also I can type a hell of a lot faster than I can speak.




Unrelated to ebuyer, but do you actually have to do US citizen ship tests to live there?

Glad I don't want to live in the states because I'd fail every time, how is any of that relevant ?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 28, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I don't have credit ( I also hate the phone)
> 
> Also I described the fault in my RMA request ( the left hand side is REALLY quiet) what's not to get?
> 
> ...



It's more relevent then the UK one, and yes, you get asked 10 questions in an interview, you have to get at least 6 of them right

WHY DO YOU HATE THE PHONE?
i'm terrible at writing, i prefer the phone everytime, but why does your phone need this credit, i just ring people, i get free calls on my contract


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 28, 2011)

i prefer talking to people over written communication,but thats because my punctuation is terrible and i like inflection and the flow conversations have,those things dont always transpire with text.
or more likely i'm not skilled enough!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 28, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i prefer talking to people over written communication,but thats because my punctuation is terrible and i like inflection and the flow conversations have,those things dont always transpire with text.
> or more likely i'm not skilled enough!



one thing i really hate are companies like seagate where you don't even get to tell them what's wrong, just type in a code


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> How is phoning someone more work then email, i hate email, i want all companies to require me to phone them



clearly never spoke to vodaphone virgin bt etc helplines

everyone (company) should do as EA do, an online chat forum, theirs has helped me nice n easy a few times


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 28, 2011)

I got 11 in the UK but i reckon with some research i could do better, i dont know the number of children and youths in the UK for example.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> It's more relevent then the UK one, and yes, you get asked 10 questions in an interview, you have to get at least 6 of them right
> 
> WHY DO YOU HATE THE PHONE?
> i'm terrible at writing, i prefer the phone everytime, but why does your phone need this credit, i just ring people, i get free calls on my contract




I don't have a contract.

IMO ( each to their own) Contracts are silly 

If I do top up every month I'm rewarded with contract like texts and 500MB of Internets, how ever I don't have to if I don't want to or can't afford it.



I hate the phone because I find the lack of body language incredibly frustrating, also I don't have time or patience for fools and fairly often the customer service people I get put onto are bloody idiots 

Know nothing about the products their company sells and things like that.


Also in an email I can explain everything in my first contact with a company so they can just read it know what's going down and sort it out.

If they don't then I can easily link to pictures, or hell even make a video and show them that.

With the phone it's just desperately trying to explain something the other person doesn't understand at all.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 28, 2011)

Tried getting power and gas connected to my flat, took British Gas almost 2 hours over phone to sort it out. Retards.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 28, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> clearly never spoke to vodaphone virgin bt etc helplines
> 
> everyone (company) should do as EA do, an online chat forum, theirs has helped me nice n easy a few times





Fourstaff said:


> Tried getting power and gas connected to my flat, took British Gas almost 2 hours over phone to sort it out. Retards.





LOL Phone companies are AWFUL, I work in CEX so get people selling in phones to me, blackberrys have a pin so if someones registered it we need the customer to call their service provider and make it so a new user can register the device with their own email address etc.

The amount of times we get people coming back from the phone shop stores with their phones simply reset, or being told that such a thing isn't possible, or we've made it up. 

Or they don't even know what a blackberry service account is ( It's something that they are all very good at selling though )

Does my head in!







Now to reply to second quote  

That's why I hate it man, at-least via email you can take a break


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 28, 2011)

I have telephone anxiety which makes telephoning companies a problem.

Also with email you can send pictures or have long explanations without waiting on the phone for them to work things out. Mostly first time you state the problem then they read it go work out some shit and reply with an answer.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 28, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Tried getting power and gas connected to my flat, took British Gas almost 2 hours over phone to sort it out. Retards.



British gas are crap though, they got fined a few days ago for their stupidity

at the end of the day, i can never describe something very well in writing, plus i can only type at around 50-60 words a minute (source = http://play.typeracer.com/), so talking to people it much faster for me


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> British gas are crap though, they got fined a few days ago for their stupidity
> 
> at the end of the day, i can never describe something very well in writing, plus i can only type at around 50-60 words a minute (source = http://play.typeracer.com/), so talking to people it much faster for me



Wow i don't think you should do courses in future that involves essays then lol.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i made you a walkthrough to get some of my panels/widgets/gadgets
> 
> 
> 
> ...




just sorted it many may have missed it i got a win7 phone desktop sic now to mod it


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 28, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Wow i don't think you should do courses in future that involves essays then lol.



Nah, essays are great, i get A/A* in most of 'em



theoneandonlymrk said:


> just sorted it many may have missed it i got a win7 phone desktop sic now to mod it



Do you think i should make a thread or something about that?, maybe i could screenshot in step for step and make it more in depth?, and good luck modding it, show me what you end up with once you've finished

EDIT:I was playing learn to fly 2 and look what came up -->


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Do you think i should make a thread or something about that?, maybe i could screenshot in step for step and make it more in depth?, and good luck modding it, show me what you end up with once you've finished



id say so, had a mess its v good and v easy, to moddify the look and usefullness of your desktop = win

heres what i have so far ive possibly put a bit too much transparency on mm.

View attachment 43015

cheers dude


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 28, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> id say so, had a mess its v good and v easy, to moddify the look and usefullness of your desktop = win
> 
> heres what i have so far ive possibly put a bit too much transparency on mm.
> 
> ...



nice, looks a bit cluttered for my tastes

Ignore what i said about the thread, i'm thinking of starting some sort of club, where people can share tips on these sorts of things, desktops, taskbars, basically anything that allows you to customize the look of windows


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 28, 2011)

yeh was thinking the same ,its a work in prog tho


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 28, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> yeh was thinking the same ,its a work in prog tho



i'm already 200 words in


----------



## arnoo1 (Jul 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> no i think he can, we allow people into the UK because they have UK GF's, so why not the clubhouse at least
> 
> EDIT: Even the mailman spends time in here, before Tatty deletes him



count me in then xd


and i have a cool rig? xd


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 28, 2011)

arnoo1 said:


> and i have a cool rig?



mine takes less than 65w max, so by design my rig is cooler than yours


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 28, 2011)

thats aswell as may be,but mine is subzero
therefore mine is cooler by bodgification


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 28, 2011)

arnoo1 said:


> count me in then xd
> 
> 
> and i have a cool rig? xd



It was decided a few posts later by Tatty to uphold the values of the original post.
My desktop is clean i used to have a dock bar 2 years ago but now i just have a few icons and thats it, i tried to go all start menu once didnt like it after awhile. I dont run those shitty widgets they just drain resources for the amount of time im on desktop anyway its useless.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 28, 2011)

Is it just me that i need be in the right set of mind to be able to play console games?? Because all i'm doing is watching Shaman King on my desktop lol.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 29, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Is it just me that i need be in the right set of mind to be able to play console games?? Because all i'm doing is watching Shaman King on my desktop lol.



All games really, I say that having spent the last 3 days playing gt5 6-8 hours a day


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah i guess so lol,finally completed a chapter on Gundam Musou 3/Dynasty Warriors gundam 3.

And i love it on ebay when people give feedback of most typical yet ineffective feedback "fast delivery" yeah alright a week is a fast delivery in the UK. Also hate it when people sell stuff they don't even have courtesy to message you back when you send them a message.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 29, 2011)

Solution: don't buy things on ebay


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 29, 2011)

Perhaps but when i want something that isn't available in stores or online no other choices really lol.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 29, 2011)

What exactly is it you want anyway?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 29, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Op is clear in my mind, this is for UK members, it does not say they have to be of UK citizenship however it at least suggests they have to live in the UK, if not it's pointless calling it a "UK" clubhouse...... although the Op is rarely here, that at least was his intention.



Don't forget there's the guy who's English but works in Spain or something - he was accepted among us 


I used to be terrible on the phone, but one day I just thought "think fast" and now I can say I'm damn good. Probably got a lot to do with the music making thing (freestyling requires fast thinking) but yea, I can leave an answer phone message without any "umms" and "aahs" now. Knowing what you've got to say beforehand helps too


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 29, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Don't forget there's the guy who's English but works in Spain or something - he was accepted among us



Yeah, because he's English.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 29, 2011)

Yea, but the bit I quoted, said "suggests they have to live in the UK". That's what I was pointing at.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 29, 2011)

Death to the infidels??


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 29, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Yea, but the bit I quoted, said "suggests they have to live in the UK". That's what I was pointing at.



That's for those that aren't indigenous.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 29, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> That's for those that aren't indigenous.



you sound like bill oddie when you say that.

We arent birds you know!

We dont migrate to warmer countries when it gets cold

and we dont get caught trying to bathe in the neighbours bird bath.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 29, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> We dont migrate to warmer countries when it gets cold


Damn sure i would if given the opportunity!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 29, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Damn sure i would if given the opportunity!



If you cant stand the weather here then you are not worthy of calling yourself BRITISH! GTFO HEATHEN!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 29, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you sound like bill oddie when you say that.
> 
> We arent birds you know!
> 
> ...


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 29, 2011)

i never ever call myself british.home is where you lay your hat right?
I'm an african national


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 29, 2011)

I never call myself British either "FREEEEEEEEEEEEEDOM!" lol yeah im from the UK but im still Scottish, though i do get pissed when Yanks call me a limey or something along those lines.
Also Braveheart is a terrible representation of Scottish History, Rob Roy the film was decent more accurate although the MacGregors where actually cattle rustlers and did protection rackets.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 29, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i never ever call myself british.home is where you lay your hat right?
> I'm an african national



So long as you aint surfin the coast of somalia hijacking peoples boats and stealing peoples booty..... you be welcome in these parts! Yarrrr!!!


(Edit: I know im cutting this pretty close to borderline racism.....)


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 29, 2011)

haha
it would be nice to be employed even as a pirate,i mean kiera knightley,she's a bit flat but you would have to be a fudge packer to turn her down! amiright?
you can have that old couple they kidnapped couple months ago,i'l have the flat chick with pouty lips


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 29, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> (Edit: I know im cutting this pretty close to borderline racism.....)



The term racism only exists for the politically correct class. Given that we are not politically correct ...


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 29, 2011)

Well the term racism is a fallacy too.
We are all from the human race(some peope i dealt with could be exceptions),so how is it racist?

I guess it depends on how you see evolution,everyone knows that alot of countries were joined before ice caps melted and so continental drift was accentuated,so whats to say we aren't all from one land mass originally anyway?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 29, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Well the term racism is a fallacy too.
> We are all from the human race(some peope i dealt with could be exceptions),so how is it racist?



Good point, it should be called ethnicism!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 29, 2011)

Discrimination pretty much covers everything, so i say we just call it that.

I cant stand discriminating its not political correctness its having manners and being polite, people are cunts because they are cunts and nothing else!

END OF RANT.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 29, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Discrimination pretty much covers everything, so i say we just call it that.
> 
> I cant stand discriminating its not political correctness its having manners and being polite, people are cunts because they are cunts and nothing else!
> 
> END OF RANT.



youre Scotish! what the f**k do you know about being polite


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 29, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> youre Scotish! what the f**k do you know about being polite



Sounds like he is more polite than this chinese specimen


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 29, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> youre Scotish! what the f**k do you know about being polite



Im going to ignore that you southern fairy


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 29, 2011)

Fack off you fackin cant!

Guys i got a question:i got dirt 2 retail game,but my son has broke the disk,i cant register it as a coupon to download it through games for windows live,i cant do that with steam either,is the serial tied to the disk do you think? i mean if i borrowed a legit disk but entered my own serial?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 29, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Fack off you fackin cant!



THIS! A true southener pronounces f*cking c*nt as "facking cant"! Sweet, I've found a way of swearing on the forums at last!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 29, 2011)

Freedom why don't you go back to lapsap doi where you belong lol.

Someone recommend me a cheap loud phone for like £20-30,need one that can play loud ringtone and when taking calls the voice is loud aswell from the receiver.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 29, 2011)

yew can fack off too yew facking ferry!                    god i love phonetics                         cants der lotter yah

kuro: i dont know if its any good to you,i got a nokia e63(e6300?) sitting in front of me,that only ever gets used to see inside the pc case when im too lazy to drag it out from under the table?
my proper fone cost 4x as much and doesnt have a torch function,so the e63 has a hard life being an ultra bright torch occasionally..


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 29, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> yew can fack off too yew facking ferry!
> 
> kuro: i dont know if its any good to you,i got a nokia e63(e6300?) sitting in front of me,that only ever gets used to see inside the pc case when im too lazy to drag it out from under the table?



Well i need it to be loud because i want get it for my parents take away,as when i take calls i can barely hear the receiver from my ears,maybe because my ears sucks or the phone is too quiet. Or the receiver not talking loud enough or something.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 29, 2011)

im not gonna test it now as i finally got my youngest off to sleep but i will let you know tomorrow fella.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 29, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Freedom why don't you go back to lapsap doi where you belong lol.
> 
> Someone recommend me a cheap loud phone for like £20-30,need one that can play loud ringtone and when taking calls the voice is loud aswell from the receiver.



W810i.My all time favourite phone, rugged as a rock and very loud (has manual equaliser settings etc.). Good luck getting hold of one now though, they're old.

E63's are a nice phone apparently. Really good reviews online.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 29, 2011)

its not bad mate,it does what it should and that torch its got is like one of those penlight laser thingys you used to be able to get!
i have a w810 my mate give me coz he couldnt pay for osmething,thats the one with the stylus built into the side right?
the imei thingy got blocked after a month,snidey norvern basterd!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 29, 2011)

yup those northener's will get you every time *waits for beating*
The w810i's this one, she's not a touchscreen. I've had loads of them through my door; I fix phones so if anyone ever needs a screen replaced etc. I do all that shizzle.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 29, 2011)

Well the e63 be nice but qwerty keyboard won't be necessary. The phone is only used to pick up calls only lol as its for taking phone orders.
So the w810i has good speakers and when you take calls its loud??


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 29, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> So the w810i has good speakers and when you take calls its loud??



Yea from what I remember. Have you thought about using the headphones? You could just stick one headphone in when you get a call. You know the earphones like this with the rubber bits in:







they would be perfect in a loud environment IMO.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 29, 2011)

The old K800i but you'd probably be stuck getting it second hand. Fucking rugged phone, i used to love that phone and lol its better than my current phone.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 29, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Yea from what I remember. Have you thought about using the headphones? You could just stick one headphone in when you get a call. You know the earphones like this with the rubber bits in:
> 
> http://store.whsle.biz/images/Sony MDR-EX51LP In-Ear Earphones (Black).jpg
> 
> they would be perfect in a loud environment IMO.


My parents don't like earphones and the phone used at work is old school its an old nokia phone with those giant plugs to plug in to use earphones.


MilkyWay said:


> The old K800i but you'd probably be stuck getting it second hand. Fucking rugged phone, i used to love that phone and lol its better than my current phone.


I love the k800i it was definitely one of the best phones i have owned,very reliable in every way. Excellent camera and fast lol.
I was thinking about getting a k800i to replace my parents work phone.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 29, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> My parents don't like earphones and the phone used at work is old school its an old nokia phone with those giant plugs to plug in to use earphones.
> 
> I love the k800i it was definitely one of the best phones i have owned,very reliable in every way. Excellent camera and fast lol.
> I was thinking about getting a k800i to replace my parents work phone.



K800i has a good audio and signal quality, the speakers are clear, voice is good on this too. Has a bright screen and the menus are easy to navigate.

Thing feels nice to hold and the phone is well built, it can stand a lot of punishment.

You can get one of those cheap phones but the k800 would be better overall and since its a few years old it will be cheap to get. I looked up some cheapo phones at like £10 lots of them are bright screen and simple to use but no mention of call quality or volume  which can be a problem on those. Nokia C2 isnt very loud and doesnt feel good if your hands are sweaty, my grandparents have that as their main phone but its easy to use.

EDIT: yeah man the k800i was fast to use everything just happened as soon as you pressed it unlike my current nokia, fucking sloooooooooooooow! Great battery life too i almost forgot that.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 30, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Yea, but the bit I quoted, said "suggests they have to live in the UK". That's what I was pointing at.



If your not a UK citizen you can be of another nationality providing you live in the UK, If I was a Russian living in Angola would I be eligable?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 30, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> If your not a UK citizen you can be of another nationality providing you live in the UK, If I was a Russian living in Angola would I be eligable?



YES

Because you would be moonlighting as a double agent for Mi5!!

I know you too well tatty! you and your Ops training will never fool me!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> YES
> 
> Because you would be moonlighting as a double agent for Mi5



Damn you finally found me out


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 30, 2011)

Best page on the internet --> http://pophangover.com/2011/07/25/20-wtf-wifi-network-names/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 30, 2011)

Its 27'c here....and i want a BBQ...


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its 27'c here....and i want a BBQ...



don't know about the temp, i've only left the house twice this week and both times i went by car.

BBQ sounds like a good idea though...

Still think that's a really good wifi name -->


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 30, 2011)

It does sound epic. I like in a block of flats though so no bbq for me 

Fish and chips for din dins tonight.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 30, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> It does sound epic. I like in a block of flats though so no bbq for me
> 
> Fish and chips for din dins tonight.



Pizza for me 

Can't you just have the barbecue inside or something?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Can't you just have the barbecue inside or something?



yeah....Its called a kitchen fire.

Hail to the chef!!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 30, 2011)

Maybe I'll try and get onto the roof - that'd be nice


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 30, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Maybe I'll try and get onto the roof - that'd be nice



i don't know how high your house is (this might be dangerous) but it sounds good, you get a lovely view from that height

EDIT: i have pepsi for the first time this week!!!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 30, 2011)

Yea, I got the sea like 300 metres from my house. It's only 3 stories high but would get a nice tan, and it'd be peaceful. Only bad thing would be the seagulls crapping everywhere.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 30, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Yea, I got the sea like 300 metres from my house. It's only 3 stories high but would get a nice tan, and it'd be peaceful. Only bad thing would be the seagulls crapping everywhere.



How sloped is your roof, if it's a flattish one then it'd be a good idea


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 30, 2011)

Yea it's completely flat up there. The builders are always going up there to fix aerials and stuff but the loft-hatch thing they go through's got a padlock on.

Might have to borrow my Dad's bolt-croppers


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 30, 2011)

This is so close to my summer so far it's scaring me


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 30, 2011)

looks like its me on sofa there


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 30, 2011)

Arciks said:


> looks like its me on sofa there



you own a mac?

what led to that bad decision


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you own a mac?
> 
> what led to that bad decision



No not that, its just i spend more time on sofa than on real life this must be ended i hope after wedding will make me change my life a bit, because 6years ago i was a good sportsmen and now i got like extra 20Kg on me


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 30, 2011)

Meh you made a good choice IMO  sports is overrated, and you only get a billion heartbeats (so they say)


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 30, 2011)

Arciks said:


> No not that, its just i spend more time on sofa than on real life this must be ended i hope after wedding will make me change my life a bit, because 6years ago i was a good sportsmen and now i got like extra 20Kg on me



i've only left this house twice this week, and since my PC is broken i've spent about 6-8 hours a day on the playstation

As opposed to last week where i had so many things to do and not enough time to do them


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 30, 2011)

welcome to the team, I guess we spend too much time on PC and PS3 or whatever.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 30, 2011)

Finished work experience now cheesy?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 30, 2011)

Arciks said:


> welcome to the team, I guess we send too much time on PC and PS3 or whatever.



I've gone from having around 30 cars on GT5 to about 130 in 3 days


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I've gone from having around 30 cars on GT5 to about 130 in 3 days



i played very little on GT5 but lineage2 took lots of time from my highschool life so i couldnt finish my grade,
and after than i just moved to England, atleast now i got job and dont sit on familys neck


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 30, 2011)

tomorrow i flyin to my homeland to get married on 6th Aug, hope everything will go smooth


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 30, 2011)

Arciks said:


> tomorrow i flyin to my homeland to get married on 6th Aug, hope everything will go smooth



Congratulations, you've just sold your soul to the devil!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 30, 2011)

Just had an offer from someone on ebay to buy my PSU for £70....I dunno... I wanted £80


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just had an offer from someone on ebay to buy my PSU for £70....I dunno... I wanted £80



Market's not great at the mo. That reminds me - did you sell your 5850 to some guy called Sean by any chance?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 30, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Market's not great at the mo. That reminds me - did you sell your 5850 to some guy called Sean by any chance?



nope I did not.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> nope I did not.



Aah, I won't bother with the long story then


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 30, 2011)

Trying to press for £75 + P&P for the PSU...


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 30, 2011)

Arciks said:


> tomorrow i flyin to my homeland to get married on 6th Aug, hope everything will go smooth



Homeland? where?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 30, 2011)

I am always out for like hour or two going gym lol..or going shopping with family or whatever.
But mostly at home doing nothing. 
Going out tonight though as its friend birthday.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 30, 2011)

Cannot fricken wait for next week, check my new audio setup :


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks nice, how much?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Looks nice, how much?



£175 for the headphones and £30 for the amp, the headphones I managed to get from an German audiophile site where they normally retail for £200-£250 in the UK.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 30, 2011)

Triprift said:


> Awesome a club for the mob we beat in sport 90 odd % of the time never get tired of beating the mother country hehehehe  have fun ya all



haha reading the first page I came across this, oh how the tables have turned


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 31, 2011)

Just had a look at the first page myself. UK Clubhouse was started back in August 2008....It still feels like the club was started yesterday.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 31, 2011)

On a more serious note.... I was doing some lurking across the internets (as you do) and i came across this.....






the price puts it in the same range as a 6950 which is utterly disturbing for a card thats so many generations old....
Not only that! BFG are long gone


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 31, 2011)

motherf**kers on ebay are lowballing me for my 5850 -_____-


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 31, 2011)

In retrospect starting a 500 mile long race may not have been the best thing to do at 11 o clock at night but it does feel great when you finish


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 31, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Homeland? where?



Latvia, and thanks.Maybe I sold my soul to Devil, but it could be the only way for salvation


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 31, 2011)

So your in Latvia? I was trying to work out why I wasn't the only uk user online at 4 in the morning


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 31, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> So your in Latvia? I was trying to work out why I wasn't the only uk user online at 4 in the morning



Insomnia


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 31, 2011)

All forms of insomnia can be fixed by playing many hours of computer games, and i'm dangerously close to unlocking the 24 hour races on gt5


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 31, 2011)

lol i see you lurking in this thread cheesy what time is it? i went to bed at 9pm but i just woke up during the night so i decided to play some zelda on the 3ds which leads me nicely to the point im on the shitty 3ds browser right now, it dosent even do tabs lol. ah freedom sucks to get lowballed, i hate selling on ebay ive had a sega master system up for 3 months no bites still at least its not like gumtree all the lowballers there!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 31, 2011)

my sleep pattern is eratic to say the least


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 31, 2011)

Howdy peeps! What a boring Sunday - Might get some beers...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 31, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Howdy peeps! What a boring Sunday - Might get some beers...



go to church you heathen!!!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 31, 2011)

Animeh, animeh, animeh!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 31, 2011)

there's a church across the road from my flats so I think I'm close enough to god already


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 31, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I think I'm close enough to god already



that will be your Mrs talkin when shes in the wild throes of an  on coming orgasm!

get yer self to church!!!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 31, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> that will be your Mrs talkin when shes in the wild throes of an  on coming orgasm!
> 
> get yer self to church!!!



Real man goes to mosques.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 31, 2011)

Mate if I walked into a church the whole place would instantly set alight in violent flames


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 31, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Mate if I walked into a church the whole place would instantly set alight in violent flames



Tell steven spielbergs special FX team to take a hike then!!!

----

Loving this AC unit... went from 29'c to 26'c in less then an hour.

:ebay update:

was offerd £60 for my PSU & £85 for my 5850 


all i said was "Not a chance mate, Thanks for viewing"


----------



## Techtu (Jul 31, 2011)

Just curious... how much would I expect to get for the RAM in my main rig? and are any of you interested maybe (I will make a FS thread if interest is shown - I'd like to keep with the rules).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 31, 2011)

not quite sure. Prices seem to be all over the place for that set of ram. (OCZ Obsidian's were on about i hope) some shops sell new for £30 others sell for over £100 Id just say £30-35 as £50-70 seems the be what most sites are quoting


----------



## Techtu (Jul 31, 2011)

I'd be happy with £30, I originally paid £90 but that is besides the point unfortunately and I've seen some other's that I really want... Just need to find a buyer for these 


... and yes we're talking about the obsidians.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 31, 2011)

What latency is it Tech?


----------



## Techtu (Jul 31, 2011)

CL9 I've honestly never really tried pushing them anything beyond the default value's either, ChickenPatty tried to tell me how to do it one time but I gave up almost instantly


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 31, 2011)

Today i found two *Amazing* places in canterbury

The first was a shop dedicated to selling anime (in DVD, VHS and Paper!!!) and old games consoles from the 80/90's for really cheap prices

The second is this place --> http://www.facebook.com/GWCanterbury which is one of the best places i've ever seen, i now want a job just so i can buy their stuff


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 31, 2011)

theres quite a few of those places in london.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 31, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> theres quite a few of those places in london.



but it takes 1H 25M to get to go the 60 miles from here to london, it's only 49mins for the 8 miles to canterbury (got to love southeastern, almost an hour to go 8 miles)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 31, 2011)

So???there are mo oppotunies to work at the places you want if your ones reject you


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 31, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> So???there are mo oppotunies to work at the places you want if your ones reject you



no i didn't mean a job at the shop, i meant a job so i can get money, which i can spend in the shop


----------



## KieX (Jul 31, 2011)

So.. what do you think?







That's my makeshift way of keeping the sun out of my room to keep it cool. Window on the left is open so that all my crunchers blow air outside straight from the shelve unit I put in front of it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 31, 2011)

In that case dont come to london. bigger population = less jobs


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 31, 2011)

KieX said:


> So.. what do you think?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110731/P7310003.jpg
> 
> That's my makeshift way of keeping the sun out of my room to keep it cool. Window on the left is open so that all my crunchers blow air outside straight from the shelve unit I put in front of it.



Very ghetto  Careful - high electric bills + cardboard on your windows; people might think you're cultivating


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 31, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Very ghetto  Careful - high electric bills + cardboard on your windows; people might think you're cultivating



 <-- the police faces when they raid his home to find a load of computers stacked everywhre

meanwhile, a very important decision has to be made, warhammer or warhammer 40000?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 31, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> meanwhile, a very important decision has to be made, warhammer or warhammer 40000?



Neither  I prefer the old Warhammer if I have to choose.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 31, 2011)

40,000 for me. More oppurtunitys for crazy paint options IMO. Old Warhammer's just "cloth, wood, flesh, blood, spears." Bit boring. I like guns Guns GUNS!!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 31, 2011)

i've narrowed my first army down to 3 if i go to 40000

Space marines --> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?categoryId=cat440176a&aId=6500052a (40000)

Blood angels --> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/landingArmy.jsp?catId=cat440165a&rootCatGameStyle= (40000)

Orks (only army i've used yet) --> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?categoryId=cat440175a&aId=10500005 (40000)

If i go for the original it could be anything but it's most likely lizardmen


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 31, 2011)

Standard S-M is boring. Go for Daemonhunters instead. Or Witch Hunters.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 31, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Standard S-M is boring. Go for Daemonhunters instead. Or Witch Hunters.



S-M does give you a large variety of colours and paint schemes to try out though

I think I'll decide when I'm in the store, if i look at the models in the shop it should be a lot easier to pick one out, whether i go 40000 or not will depend on what my friends do as i don't want to end up with a load of stuff i can't use cause everyone i know is on a different game


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 31, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> S-M does give you a large variety of colours and paint schemes to try out though
> 
> I think I'll decide when I'm in the store, if i look at the models in the shop it should be a lot easier to pick one out, whether i go 40000 or not will depend on what my friends do as i don't want to end up with a load of stuff i can't use cause everyone i know is on a different game



My advice is that you ignore collecting. Things cost expensive fast, and at the end of the day, you will sell everything eventually anyway. Personal experience at least. Better spend money on rigs.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 31, 2011)

Games Workshop in Glasgow on Union Street is all warhammer and similar little models ect, no anime or computer games. There is a shop called Geforce but its kinda high priced, i get most of my games from the internet; shop to, amazon ect.

There's another thing its computer games not vidya gaems!

When i was in high school i knew a guy who collected warhammer and had a massive lord of the rings helms deep model. Not that i was really mates with him or anything more an acquaintance.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 31, 2011)

No, the anime and games shop is a different place from the warhammar place

@ fourstaff, I'm not collecting them, i just like painting them and playing the games with them, and as much !s I would like to spend money on my rig there's nothing I want to spend money on at the moment


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 31, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> When i was in high school i knew a guy who collected warhammer and had a massive lord of the rings helms deep model. Not that i was really mates with him or anything more an acquaintance.



when i was in highschool, i also knew a guy like that. we'd be sitting in geography class and he'd be painting his warhammers lol


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> when i was in highschool, i also knew a guy like that. we'd be sitting in geography class and he'd be painting his warhammers lol



TBH this dude i knew made it hard on himself for various reasons like saying he was allergic to alcohol and said he was part of some mosh crew and did this sign with his hands lol (he obviously want part of any group or crew). I knew he went to college to do sound engineering but apparently he is or was a sound engineer on some disney cruise thing lol which is funny because he became a big metal head near the end of high school so its funny to see that he ended up doing that. One of my mates has him added on facebook but i wouldn't add him.

Im not a warhammer fan at all.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 1, 2011)

So you discriminate against him just because hes a metal head??


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> So you discriminate against him just because hes a metal head??



That is reason enough, no?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 1, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> That is reason enough, no?



and youre chinese.

thats enough reason to discriminate against you


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 1, 2011)

Disliking or hating someone is cool. if the guys an asshole, fine! hes an asshole. but if you hate on him because he likes a genre of music that you dont like then its no worse then racism.

Its just childish and immature just like the 'Imma pc & Imma Mac' arguments


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> and youre chinese.
> 
> thats enough reason to discriminate against you



I kid, I kid  

But discrimination will always be there, it can never be stomped, only reduced.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its just childish and immature just like the 'Imma pc & Imma Mac' arguments



never in my life have heard such insolence  , You are hereby banished from this clubhouse and TPU! :shadedshu


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 1, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> never in my life have heard such insolence  , You are hereby banished from this clubhouse and TPU! :shadedshu



If only.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 1, 2011)

Time for me to go ape shit on this user for declaring something real when its not.
Bidded on a pair of beats tour earphone,£51 i was pretty happy,because the guy say they were authentic because of serial number...But soon as i got it today it was obvious its fake just by the box itself.
But some people say box don't matter,so i dug deeper and the packaging is clearly fake too.
Now that i msg the user his going get a lot of heat from me.
He/she sold lots of beats so i assume they were legit,but my am i wrong.
Never again am i going buy those products off ebay again now.
Lesson to be learnt for myself and i am going get myself some serious earphones when i get my money back.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 1, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Bidded on a pair of beats tour earphone ...



:shadedshu You should have consulted Head-fi.org first before bidding on any ear gear. Quite a few of the earphones should not be bought because of the prevalence of fakes, Sennheiser CX300, Monster stuff, IE8, etc.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 1, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Time for me to go ape shit on this user for declaring something real when its not.
> Bidded on a pair of beats tour earphone,£51 i was pretty happy,because the guy say they were authentic because of serial number...But soon as i got it today it was obvious its fake just by the box itself.
> But some people say box don't matter,so i dug deeper and the packaging is clearly fake too.
> Now that i msg the user his going get a lot of heat from me.
> ...



Serious headphones, so when you get your money back, your not going to get beats are you.  (just to clarifiy, i've got nothing against people who buy beats, it's just a personal dislike of the brand because they manage to get people to pay twice as much for them compared to other headphones of a simalar quality)

if you are going to get other headphones, try this link --> http://www.whathifi.com/reviews/accessories/headphones I've only bought 2 pairs of their reccomendations, but so far i've found they get it pretty much spot on, in terms of what they say


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 1, 2011)

Annoyed. Should have been recieving my new SSD today but bloody parcelforce forgot to load it on the van!! It should now be coming tomorrow. It was a next day delivery through ebuyer. Should I complain to ebuyer as well as Parcelforce? If so, what's the best method on ebuyer to rant and rave?


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 1, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Annoyed. Should have been recieving my new SSD today but bloody parcelforce forgot to load it on the van!! It should now be coming tomorrow. It was a next day delivery through ebuyer. Should I complain to ebuyer as well as Parcelforce? If so, what's the best method on ebuyer to rant and rave?



call them

I thought ebuyer were shipping my stuff today but apparently i got the 'ship date' and the 'delivery date' mixed up


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 1, 2011)

All this buying malarkey. I'm so tempted to buy the 8GB Mushkin RAM on Aria but it's not actually £39.99 fuckers bung an extra £7 _standard_ postage on it. 



I hate Aria sometimes.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 1, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> All this buying malarkey. I'm so tempted to buy the 8GB Mushkin RAM on Aria but it's not actually £39.99 fuckers bung an extra £7 _standard_ postage on it.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Aria sometimes.



looks like we're all having problems with shops lately, i think the cure would be to stop buying stuff online... It's always a delivery problem or something that could of been spotted eaily if you'd bought it in person


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 1, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> All this buying malarkey. I'm so tempted to buy the 8GB Mushkin RAM on Aria but it's not actually £39.99 fuckers bung an extra £7 _standard_ postage on it.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Aria sometimes.



I thought if you are active at their forums, you can get delivery free?


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 1, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I thought if you are active at their forums, you can get delivery free?



why would you be active on their forums, when TPU is so much better?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 1, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I thought if you are active at their forums, you can get delivery free?



I expect you do but I'm not active on their forums otherwise I wouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> why would you be active on their forums, when TPU is so much better?



Just to get free delivery? It says something like 50 posts or 20 posts in the last week or something like that. Something any TPU'er can do in a day or less.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 1, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Just to get free delivery? It says something like 50 posts or 20 posts in the last week or something like that. Something any TPU'er can do in a day or less.



not worth the effort really, last time i looked there was nothing interesting on their forums


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 1, 2011)

I'll sign up anyway and do the whole helping thang. I used to be active on the Novatech forums but I lost interest. However, I did win a i7 870 in a Intel compo they held. However I sold it as I needed the money to go on a flat. Kinda wish I kept it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 1, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> :shadedshu You should have consulted Head-fi.org first before bidding on any ear gear. Quite a few of the earphones should not be bought because of the prevalence of fakes, Sennheiser CX300, Monster stuff, IE8, etc.


Well the seller used a picture of a legit box,being stupid of me because i found the picture on google lol and i am waiting for answer from head-fi now as i am abit lost with it because of variations of the box changes from monster. I have emailed person 


cheesy999 said:


> Serious headphones, so when you get your money back, your not going to get beats are you.  (just to clarifiy, i've got nothing against people who buy beats, it's just a personal dislike of the brand because they manage to get people to pay twice as much for them compared to other headphones of a simalar quality)
> 
> if you are going to get other headphones, try this link --> http://www.whathifi.com/reviews/accessories/headphones I've only bought 2 pairs of their reccomendations, but so far i've found they get it pretty much spot on, in terms of what they say



I am getting my money back if people will agree their fake and i will get lot better earphones when i do.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 1, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Time for me to go ape shit on this user for declaring something real when its not.
> Bidded on a pair of beats tour earphone,£51 i was pretty happy,because the guy say they were authentic because of serial number...But soon as i got it today it was obvious its fake just by the box itself.
> But some people say box don't matter,so i dug deeper and the packaging is clearly fake too.
> Now that i msg the user his going get a lot of heat from me.
> ...



That's quite definitely your own fault for thinking beats are good earphones  They are absolute sh*t and not worth a w*nk. I don't understand why anybody is even bothering to buy them.
Oh yea, cuz they've got dre's name on 

C'est terible


Afternoon everyone


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 1, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> C'est terible



This, both his music (if you can call it that) and his headphones


----------



## gumpty (Aug 1, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Annoyed. Should have been recieving my new SSD today but bloody parcelforce forgot to load it on the van!! It should now be coming tomorrow. It was a next day delivery through ebuyer. Should I complain to ebuyer as well as Parcelforce? If so, what's the best method on ebuyer to rant and rave?



Complain to ebuyer - that is who you paid and who you have a 'contract' with. I've had a similar thing happen and they refunded the whole delivery. I think I opened an 'e-ticket' or something like that.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 1, 2011)

it had to happen, someone mixed 2 of the best things on the internet together


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 1, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> That's quite definitely your own fault for thinking beats are good earphones  They are absolute sh*t and not worth a w*nk. I don't understand why anybody is even bothering to buy them.
> Oh yea, cuz they've got dre's name on
> 
> C'est terible
> ...



Lol i didn't have any thought of thinking there great earphones and i didn't give a crap about dr dres name on it either.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 1, 2011)

anyone else noticing TPU keeps becoming unavailable


----------



## Techtu (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes... Thought I'd been banned for not doing my FS thread correctly


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> anyone else noticing TPU keeps becoming unavailable



I started sweating.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 1, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Yes... Thought I'd been banned for not doing my FS thread correctly



no, i've got the 'maintainece' picture once or twice, and when it fails to load, google chrome says 'many other users are currently experiencing similar problems' so...


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 1, 2011)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=149914


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> So you discriminate against him just because hes a metal head??



At what point did i say i hated this guy i knew because he was a metal head? Please clarify that for me.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 1, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> At what point did i say i hated this guy i knew because he was a metal head? Please clarify that for me.



yeah, why would anyone discriminate against someone just because they listen to one of the best types of music?


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 1, 2011)

The Aria free delivery is 50 posts every month. I dont think its unachievable infact its probably easy but i dont know if there is a lot of activity in their forums. Ebuyer is supersaver right? I think its over £50 or something. Scan.co.uk do free delivery with hexus or av forums members, i think its orders over £50.



cheesy999 said:


> yeah, why would anyone discriminate against someone just because they listen to one of the best types of music?



Where did i say i did? Because i dont and dont want people thinking i do.
Sycophants who only enjoy the popular music of the moment annoy me, the people who change music types because of popularity are stupid, people who swing with todays fads ect. I dont hate anyone because they listen to a certain genre.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 1, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> The Aria free delivery is 50 posts every month. I dont think its unachievable infact its probably easy but i dont know if there is a lot of activity in their forums. Ebuyer is supersaver right? I think its over £50 or something. Scan.co.uk do free delivery with hexus or av forums members, i think its orders over £50.



Ebuyer is £50

Scan is orders over £20 with AV forum





MilkyWay said:


> Where did i say i did? Because i dont and dont want people thinking i do.
> Sycophants who only enjoy the popular music of the moment annoy me, the people who change music types because of popularity are stupid, people who swing with todays fads ect. I dont hate anyone because they listen to a certain genre.



I was implying you didn't, worst people in my view are people who say 'that's old' about music, good music doesn't age, it stays as good as it was 30-40 years ago, it's only crap music thats get old and boring


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 1, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> The Aria free delivery is 50 posts every month.



Same as Novatech, I'll have to get post on as I want that Mushkin RAM for £40.

:/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 1, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> At what point did i say i hated this guy i knew because he was a metal head? Please clarify that for me.



the part where you said he couldnt work for disney because he became a metal head


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 1, 2011)

I've just been rung on my house phone by a blatant scammer.
I answered the phone and an american woman's voice said "You have won an all-expenses paid holiday to the Caribbean. Press 1 to claim your prize!"

I knew it was a scam so I pressed 1. Obviously!
A foreign guy answers and the conversation goes like this:



Spoiler



"Hi, claims center; can I have your name please?"
"So who's this?"
"I'm calling on behalf of Visa Mastercard, I just need your name sir so I can pull up the details of your winnings"
"Apparently I've won a holiday."
"Okay sir, I just need to pull up your details so I can check what you've won."
"Sam Curtis" <- Fake name. Obviously!
"Oh yes, I have your details here. Now, to confirm the Visa or Mastercard account that is associated with the prize, I just need you to make sure the beginning of the 16 digit card number on the front of your card begins with a 4." <- They all do don't they? btw, I don't have a Mastercard or a Visa!!
"Yes it does."
"Okay sir, can you go ahead and read off the 16 digit number off the card?"
"No, if you've got in front of you, you can read it back to me."
"Sorry sir I can't do that."
"What's your name?"
"My name is Bill Welch."
"And what company do you work for?"
"I'm sorry?"
"You obviously work for a company. What company do you work for?"
Goes quiet... "Mr Welch, I can't hear you, you're breaking up."
"What are you on about? I'm not Mr. Welch, apparently *you're* Mr. Welch."



Hangs up.

Some scammers are just laughable!! Didn't even prepare with a fake company name! Was I the first one he done or summat?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 1, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Some scammers are just laughable!! Didn't even prepare with a fake company name! Was I the first one he done or summat?



My GF & I don't answer the phone any more as we constantly get cold-callers and these 'competition wins'. Have you had the "Your computer is infected with viruses..." call yet?

That one is fucking great. Being an enthusiast first & a technician second, the phone-call didn't last long when I started firing off the questions. Bloody bum'oles! Still, some ignorant sods get caught out.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 1, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> My GF & I don't answer the phone any more as we constantly get cold-callers and these 'competition wins'. Have you had the "Your computer is infected with viruses..." call yet?
> 
> That one is fucking great. Being an enthusiast first & a technician second, the phone-call didn't last long when I started firing off the questions. Bloody bum'oles! Still, some ignorant sods get caught out.



but that sounds fun, the idea is to try to have fun with the scammer, and waste as much of his time as possible, the trick with the Computer virus one is to pretend your using windows 95 and dial-up, you can waste about 4-5 minutes of his time just by telling him your waiting and playing dial-up noises loudly into the phone


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> but that sounds fun, the idea is to try to have fun with the scammer, and waste as much of his time as possible, the trick with the Computer virus one is to pretend your using windows 95 and dial-up, you can waste about 4-5 minutes of his time just by telling him your waiting and playing dial-up noises loudly into the phone



When they catch on they hang up pretty quickly unfortunately.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 1, 2011)

Na, I haven't had any of those calls yet. This was our first one (only had a phone line since end of May)

cheesy's kinda got the right idea - If my fingers would work quick enough, I'd have pulled up some other scam artists bank details from 419eater (where a scammer has asked a victim to put money in his account but the victim has instead posted the details online for others to scam scammers with lol)
So yea basically I would have given him the bank details of another scammer.

I just rung BT and reported it.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 1, 2011)

This --> 







 23-40seconds in is actually pretty decent


----------



## purecain (Aug 1, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> When they catch on they hang up pretty quickly unfortunately.



my dad has the best one, he answers the phone and as soon as he realises its an ad or scam he goes...i've been waiting for this... let me just go and get my bank card... then just leaves the phone on the side and goes back to whatever he was doing...


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 1, 2011)

I saw some thing on TV where a guy had a load of pre-recorded messages and he just made them play when the geezer stopped talking. Sat with a cuppa reading the paper while the guy was saying about these new double glazing windows for like an hour!


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the part where you said he couldnt work for disney because he became a metal head



No i never said that man. I said i found it funny and it is funny because you wouldn't expect a guy like him to end up working for a company like Disney. I dont know how that equals i hate metal heads.


Anyone heard of a Nokia 3201? According to google it doesn't exist because i can find fuck all pages about it. My mums a retard she could have got a good phone upgrade and like a dumb fuck said i just want a phone i can text and read none of this touch stuff mumbo.

She was supposed to cancel and get a new provider obviously got swindled into staying with 3 of all fucking networks.

I think it might be the indian guy on the phone trying to say C2-01 which is an appolingly cheap phone, just have to wait till wednesday to find out what it is.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 1, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Anyone heard of a Nokia 3201? According to google it doesn't exist because i can find fuck all pages about it. My mums a retard she could have got a good phone upgrade and like a dumb fuck said i just want a phone i can text and read none of this touch stuff mumbo.



Looks to be one of those low-mid range phones, It has a Touchscreen (and due to the sort of pages i've seen for it, i'd imagine it to be the same unresponsive and laggy one found in low end samsungs

It will probably have basic apps from that nokia App store

are you sure you don't mean the 2301, looks to be what she's describing --> http://latestmobilephones4u.blogspot.com/2008/03/nokia-2301-review.html

It's probably worth 20-30 brand new on PAYG, so if she's locked into a contract with it, she's been ripped off really badly


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 1, 2011)

just saw this --> http://store.steampowered.com/app/70420/ looks really good actually, anyone else know how good it is?


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 1, 2011)

my boys got it,he reckons it quite good,but you must remeber to save games as it doesnt autosave.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 1, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> my boys got it,he reckons it quite good,but you must remeber to save games as it doesnt autosave.



looks similar to the older games, back when they concentrated on fun instead of graphics

i'm looking for something that'll play well on an intel graphics card. and not cost too much


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Looks to be one of those low-mid range phones, It has a Touchscreen (and due to the sort of pages i've seen for it, i'd imagine it to be the same unresponsive and laggy one found in low end samsungs
> 
> It will probably have basic apps from that nokia App store
> 
> ...



Hahaha well what happened was my mother was phoning up to cancel her contract with 3 but they offered her more minutes and texts for the same price, i think she pays £13 or maybe £15 cant remember. The upgrade they offered was "what phone would you like" now id have said the best one you can offer me and googled whatever they offered but typical women answer was "just one for texting and phoning please!". I guess i will have to wait till Wednesday to find out what she got, the gentleman was an Indian with quite a strong accent but i thought the telephone marketing people in India got training to talk to Brits on the phone? Who cares.

Anyway i just wanted to ask about a deal i saw for a mobile phone contract.
http://phone-shop.tesco.com/tesco-m...328&PriceId=-1&ContractDurationId=-1&TypeId=1

700mins, 5000texts, 500mb internet, £25 a month £50 upfront for the handset. Samsung Galaxy S II. Tesco piggy back off the O2 network so coverage is excellent.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 1, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Hahaha well what happened was my mother was phoning up to cancel her contract with 3 but they offered her more minutes and texts for the same price, i think she pays £13 or maybe £15 cant remember. The upgrade they offered was "what phone would you like" now id have said the best one you can offer me and googled whatever they offered but typical women answer was "just one for texting and phoning please!". I guess i will have to wait till Wednesday to find out what she got, the gentleman was an Indian with quite a strong accent but i thought the telephone marketing people in India got training to talk to Brits on the phone? Who cares.
> 
> Anyway i just wanted to ask about a deal i saw for a mobile phone contract.
> http://phone-shop.tesco.com/tesco-m...328&PriceId=-1&ContractDurationId=-1&TypeId=1
> ...



Looks good, whats the question?, looks like a really nice phone, one warning though, as i know someone who has a HTC on the o2 network, they always have 2g signal, but on o2 the 3g signal is comparitivly poor compared, he only has 3g signal in very limited places and it is normally quite slow when it does work.

Overall, if you want the internet to be fast on your phone, steer clear of o2, cause in the southeast at least, the 3g reception is quite bad for o2, i'd say go for T-mobile, however i heard they aren't as good up north as they are down here


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah i just wanted someone else to confirm its a good deal as i dont want to do anything and get bummed out. Might go into Phones 4 U and Carphone Warehouse and ask if they can equal that deal or better. I dont think i will get better than that tesco deal for the money.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 1, 2011)

All networks will have poor signal depending on area you are,also for the "3g" thing your friend may have not got an updated sim card from o2.
I remember my brother couldn't get 3g connection on his old o2 sim card on a HTC so he got o2 newest sim card and 3g was working on his HTC now.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> All networks will have poor signal depending on area you are,also for the "3g" thing your friend may have not got an updated sim card from o2.
> I remember my brother couldn't get 3g connection on his old o2 sim card on a HTC so he got o2 newest sim card and 3g was working on his HTC now.



No, he got a brand new sim card, and I think he's on his second now cause the first one didnct work, he also had to talk to them because they decided they would add £5 a month to his contract for no reason, overall, If you'd of asked me a few years ago I'd of recommended o2, but its not a few years ago, its now, amd they've caused the people I know so many problems I'm glad I switched to t-mobile last year, overall avoid o2 because their customer service exists only to cause you pain and suffering


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 2, 2011)

Actually o2 have had a great customer service and signal for me and a few of my family. I would recommend them to anyone but their expensive.

I think its a case of personal experience although i thought o2 was considered decent but pricey like i said.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

They were really good up till this year, ever since then, they seem to have lost the abilaty to do anything correctly , add in the fact that they have a 3g network where you can go from full signal to none everytime you walk Inside a building or near anything using high voltage electrcity ( i went to crew on the train watching youtube videos on my mobile, where he was sitting next to me on the train unable to even get google) has led me to beleive that  o2 must of had some sort of management change last year that's left them totally incompetent.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2011)

[yt]6FWUjJF1ai0&NR[/yt]


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 2, 2011)

Well it really comes down experience i guess,i've been with virgin for my 1st time i had phone and been with them 2 or 3 years.
Moved to o2 and i loved it but switched to orange because i accidentally locked my SE w380i lol to orange.
Then moved back to o2 and been on o2 ever since.
Only problem i have is signal in certain areas and price i am paying compare to others on o2.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> [yt]6FWUjJF1ai0&NR[/yt]



Strange, i never used to be able to watch youtube videos straight of the webpage, but now i can, but only in fullscreen, still, i'm doing better then an iphone would do on a phone a 1/4 of the price

Ignore that, i can watch it out of fullscreen as well


----------



## gumpty (Aug 2, 2011)

I refuse to get 24 or 18 month contracts. But that's just me, I'm bitter. I have it in my head that phone companies are sneakily collaborating to drive up prices.

In NZ about 10 or so years ago they abolished the practice of giving away free phones by tying people into contracts. So initially it was great. You paid for the handset up front and were only on a cheap rolling monthly contract. But slowly, as new high-end handsets appeared, the companies used these as an excuse to tie people back into contracts - to the point now that you still pay hundreds, if not thousands for a high end handset, but are again locked into a long-term contract. Asshats.
Over here it is similar. When I first got a mobile contract in late 2006, 12 month contracts were everywhere; I would upgrade my phone each year - Orange would offer an excellent deal if you threatened to quit (protip: the people that deal with the disconnect requests are the only ones that can offer proper deals that go beyond what they offer in retail). Except every year, the number of 12 month options from all the different companies got smaller and smaller, so my bargaining power as a consumer got smaller too.
Thankfully Tesco has bought back a bit of a resurgence in 12 month contract. Long may it continue.

/rant

EDIT: An example of how they've fucked the market in NZ.

Galaxy S2 - £375 up front + 24 month £40p/m contract

Fuck that. Before I move back there I am going to buy up big on tech.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 2, 2011)

Morning all,

:shadedshu, I feel sorry for the poor ebuyer customer service person who receives a call from me this morning.

My scheduled next day delivery for yesterday (SSD) can still not be located by Parcelforce at their National hub so I'm not going to receive it today either.

Anyone remember Basil Fawlty venting his anger on a car, that's how I feel 

http://youtu.be/78b67l_yxUc


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow parcelforce lost your SSD?? They would probably have to make claims back to ebuyer and then refund your money back or something.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 2, 2011)

i bet they send out a replacement one and both turn up 
RAID 0!


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

gumpty said:


> I refuse to get 24 or 18 month contracts. But that's just me, I'm bitter. I have it in my head that phone companies are sneakily collaborating to drive up prices.
> 
> In NZ about 10 or so years ago they abolished the practice of giving away free phones by tying people into contracts. So initially it was great. You paid for the handset up front and were only on a cheap rolling monthly contract. But slowly, as new high-end handsets appeared, the companies used these as an excuse to tie people back into contracts - to the point now that you still pay hundreds, if not thousands for a high end handset, but are again locked into a long-term contract. Asshats.
> Over here it is similar. When I first got a mobile contract in late 2006, 12 month contracts were everywhere; I would upgrade my phone each year - Orange would offer an excellent deal if you threatened to quit (protip: the people that deal with the disconnect requests are the only ones that can offer proper deals that go beyond what they offer in retail). Except every year, the number of 12 month options from all the different companies got smaller and smaller, so my bargaining power as a consumer got smaller too.
> ...



Hang on, you mean to say your actually new zealandish? (The correct word has temporarily escaped from my head)

why would you move back there? if your missing the sheep you could always go to wales 

And that disconnect thing is not entirely true, i know someone who reguraly manages to get £5 less on their contract, or takes a lower contract and has the included stuff upgraded, just by spending a very long time talking to the sales department.

Phone related story, When my dad wanted a new phone, he wanted a HTC Desire, now the people at phones 4U get massive bonus commision if they sell nokia's, compared to the amount for HTC's, I have to say, they were really good salesmen, theyt used every single trick in the book to try to sell him this crappy nokia which wasn't even touchscreen for an incredibly high price, unfortunately, i was also their, and over the years, through varius sources, i've also learnt most of the trick salesmen use, and also how to counter most of them, when i managed to convince him he didn't want the nokia, the Phones 4U Salesmen then went and got a second person to help him sell the phone, to skip to the end of the story, we left the phone having tried out every phone in the shop, having assistance from all but 1 staff member, and since they wouldn't give us a HTC desire for £25 (apparently they were out of stock of a contract?) we didn't get anything from them


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 2, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i bet they send out a replacement one and both turn up
> RAID 0!



I hope that happens for LifeOnMars, that'd be fuckin' amazin'!


----------



## Techtu (Aug 2, 2011)

Scaminatrix is such a great guy!! (Not in a gay way... sorry )


I got that upgrade itch, was torn between 8gb of RAM or just get 2tb drive to replace my storage (1tb) .... or suggestions?


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

anyone know hos good this is, thinking of replacing the broken PSU i've been using for the past few weeks (Thermaltake 575W Toughpower XT Modular PSU | Ebuye...)

it's on £21 off meaning it's quite cheap for a modular and i've heard it's very high quality


----------



## Techtu (Aug 2, 2011)

Just been reading a review cheesy and it doesn't sound too bad...



> Thermaltake Toughpower XT 775 W is definitely a good power supply that easily beats cheaper 750 W units (Seventeam ST-750P-AF, Cooler Master GX 750 W, Thermaltake TR2 RX 750 W, etc), but its success among its competitors will depend a lot on its street price.



Review Here.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 2, 2011)

yea scam is cool(in an entirely hetero way ofcourse)
i hope you get a free ssd techtu!
i know nothing of psu's cheesy.sorry.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 2, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I hope that happens for LifeOnMars, that'd be fuckin' amazin'!



Got me hoping now  

I only happened to get one of the nicest guys in customer service didn't I......I couldn't get angry with him dammit  Still, I made my point known and he had a note on there about my call yesterday so at least that shows some efficiency on their part. He is now following the issue up with Parcelforce and has assured me that I will receive the item tomorrow, even if they have to ship another one out today.............SSD Raid anyone 

I'll keep whoever is interested up to date in this thread, here's hoping I get double the throughput I was expecting


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 2, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Got me hoping now
> 
> I only happened to get one of the nicest guys in customer service didn't I......I couldn't get angry with him dammit  Still, I made my point known and he had a note on there about my call yesterday so at least that shows some efficiency on their part. He is now following the issue up with Parcelforce and has assured me that I will receive the item tomorrow, even if they have to ship another one out today.............SSD Raid anyone
> 
> I'll keep whoever is interested up to date in this thread, here's hoping I get double the throughput I was expecting



You got the blokes name so when you next time phone ebuyer you just ask for that rep as he remember the issue.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 2, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> You got the blokes name so when you next time phone ebuyer you just ask for that rep as he remember the issue.



I did mate. I have worked in many call centres myself in the past and many moons ago I used to have my internet through Tiscali. I'm well aware that spending hours on the phone waiting for something to be sorted can be useless unless you have a constant point/person to reference.

I actually got on first name terms with Tiscali I was phoning them that bloody often


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 2, 2011)

I use a dumb phone with Voda, and given that I don't have a lot of friends anyway, I don't need to use my phone for anything other than emergency. No contract nonsense for me


----------



## gumpty (Aug 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Hang on, you mean to say your actually new zealandish? (The correct word has temporarily escaped from my head)
> 
> why would you move back there? if your missing the sheep you could always go to wales



Ah, the sheep jokes. Next time you're chewing away on a succulent Welsh lamb chop, or juicy NZ lamb roast, just remember the extra care we bestowed upon them. And yet you guys still eat it.

New Zealand_er_ is the technical way to describe us. I think. Kiwi will do too. 'Aussie' is a good way to insult us.



cheesy999 said:


> And that disconnect thing is not entirely true, i know someone who reguraly manages to get £5 less on their contract, or takes a lower contract and has the included stuff upgraded, just by spending a very long time talking to the sales department.



Yeah, I don't like talking on the phone, so when my contract comes up I just call the Orange number to get the PUK code, explaining that I cannot find the deal I want on Orange. They usually splutter for a minute then offer to have a look to see if they can better the deal I'm after - which they can. I've tried the sales guys but they've always tended to be rigid in the deals they can offer. I'm not the most persuasive person on the phone though.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 2, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Got me hoping now
> 
> I only happened to get one of the nicest guys in customer service didn't I......I couldn't get angry with him dammit  Still, I made my point known and he had a note on there about my call yesterday so at least that shows some efficiency on their part. He is now following the issue up with Parcelforce and has assured me that I will receive the item tomorrow, even if they have to ship another one out today.............SSD Raid anyone
> 
> I'll keep whoever is interested up to date in this thread, here's hoping I get double the throughput I was expecting



I'll be interested to know how you get on. Just update the thread it's better than most of the conversations that go on in these 'ere parts.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 2, 2011)

lets see some figures to get us salivating too


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I use a dumb phone with Voda, and given that I don't have a lot of friends anyway, I don't need to use my phone for anything other than emergency. No contract nonsense for me



This will be my first contract, way i see it is there is no way i could get 750 mins and 5000 texts from a £25 top up and id have to buy my own new phone. Galaxy S II are what £300-400?  Not that i would spend that id probably get a cheaper phone but a lot of the single core android phones can be sluggish and i want to go to a faster phone not one that does a lot more but slower.



InnocentCriminal said:


> I'll be interested to know how you get on. Just update the thread it's better than most of the conversations that go on in these 'ere parts.



If you think the conversation is lacking why not make a few new posts yourself? No?

@LifeOnMars - For the inconvenience at the least ebuyer should give a full refund to delivery, they should be able to claim it back from parcelforce i think. I hate waiting like that, i bet some bugger slipped it away after work for themselves.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

yes!, now i have 2 wireless networks!!!, think of the choice, and this new one has almost infinite range

EDIT:It even works outside my house, i don't know what sort of witchcraft edimax have used but this Wi-Fi signal is never ending


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 2, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> If you think the conversation is lacking why not make a few new posts yourself? No?



Didn't say it was lacking as there is more than enough to read, it's just not interesting if you lot have been to the gym or not for 3 weeks or whatever. Tedious. I'll only post if I think it's relevant to the thread.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

What would cause a laptop to run for longer then it's rated battery life?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> What would cause a laptop to run for longer then it's rated battery life?



Magic. Laptops nowadays have better power saving features than "average battery estimate" can handle, leading to wild estimates.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 2, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Didn't say it was lacking as there is more than enough to read, it's just not interesting if you lot have been to the gym or not for 3 weeks or whatever. Tedious. I'll only post if I think it's relevant to the thread.



Some of us are here out of boredom rather than for our striking conversation i suspect


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> What would cause a laptop to run for longer then it's rated battery life?



Useage, depends on how CPU Intensive the programs your using are.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 2, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Some of us are here out of boredom rather than for our striking conversation i suspect



Boredom is a good catalyst for trying to start conversation


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 2, 2011)

cheesy:minimal usage of graphics,lower resolution,undervolting,underclocking(setfsb/clockgen),not turning it on


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Useage, depends on how CPU Intensive the programs your using are.



mixture of TPU+Music, gaming, so the answer would be not very



MightyMission said:


> cheesy:minimal usage of graphics,lower resolution,undervolting,underclocking(setfsb/clockgen),not turning it on



no, i'm not trying to make it last longer, it just is for some reason



Fourstaff said:


> Magic. Laptops nowadays have better power saving features than "average battery estimate" can handle, leading to wild estimates.



I think it might be because i set the cooling to passive, so there aren't many moving parts, still, i want one of these core i laptops now, i can do gaming without any fans spinning up, impressive

EDITroccesor is reading 10.82W in HW monitor


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, who just sent me £18; and why?
I've checked PP and it's genuine, someone just sent money to me. Man, I'm forgetting shizzle left right and center here...
If I got a trade pending with anyone, let me know


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Ok, who just sent me £18; and why?
> I've checked PP and it's genuine, someone just sent money to me. Man, I'm forgetting shizzle left right and center here...
> If I got a trade pending with anyone, let me know



not me, i'm interested in your dark knight, but i have no money on me, and won't till the end of august


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> not me, i'm interested in your dark knight, but i have no money on me, and won't till the end of august



Aah, DK yea... I think I remember now lol I gotta shoot a PM.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I think it might be because i set the cooling to passive, so there aren't many moving parts, still, i want one of these core i laptops now, i can do gaming without any fans spinning up, impressive



Friend has an i7 processor inside, it gets LOUD once you start stressing it. you want the Sandy Bridge ones, not the old gen ones. 



scaminatrix said:


> Ok, who just sent me £18; and why?
> I've checked PP and it's genuine, someone just sent money to me. Man, I'm forgetting shizzle left right and center here...
> If I got a trade pending with anyone, let me know



Yes, I paid £18 for your entire rig. Please send it to the address, PM incoming


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 2, 2011)

dammit fourstaff you ninja'd me!
i'l give you £9 for the crosshair4,you can keep the rest


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Friend has an i7 processor inside, it gets LOUD once you start stressing it. you want the Sandy Bridge ones, not the old gen ones.





Could be one of those quad cores, i'm on an old I3, but it's a dual core, so 35W TDP as opposed to 45W on quad + no turbo boost means it doesn't push right up to the 35W, also, the fact that HP made it so this laptop doesn't spin up till the proc hits 60'c helps a lot

i used to think of HP as a bad company, however this laptop has changed my opinion of them


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Yes, I paid £18 for your entire rig. Please send it to the address, PM incoming





MightyMission said:


> i'l give you £9 for the crosshair4,you can keep the rest



Damn, what did I agree to last night? Why do I feel sore?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 2, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> dammit fourstaff you ninja'd me!
> i'l give you £9 for the crosshair4,you can keep the rest



You pay for postage? Deal! Now where is Scam when we need him 



cheesy999 said:


> i used to think of HP as a bad company, however this laptop has changed my opinion of them



I have lost faith in most of the major companies to produce consistent quality. The next product I buy will need to be backed up by good feedback from community. Especially after the Nvidia graphics ass rape. 

Need to change the name of the clubhouse to "jobless UK peeps clubhouse". Wonder where Freedom is, he is usually around. Maybe I trolled him too much >.>


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> You pay for postage? Deal! Now where is Scam when we need him
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think i will get whatever laptop has high specs for a good price, and if it doesn't work well i'll make some modifications to it when the warranty runs out, there was a nice i3 370 + ATI 5650 for £330 last week, if something like that comes us when i have money


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i think i will get whatever laptop has high specs for a good price, and if it doesn't work well i'll make some modifications to it when the warranty runs out, there was a nice i3 370 + ATI 5650 for £330 last week, if something like that comes us when i have money



Don't lose sight on what your primary need is though, I thought my laptop was awesum until I needed to run Matlab simulations. Its faster for me to walk to uni, run it on their i7's, have tea and come back. That is how slow the processor is.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 2, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Damn, what did I agree to last night? Why do I feel sore?


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Don't lose sight on what your primary need is though, I thought my laptop was awesum until I needed to run Matlab simulations. Its faster for me to walk to uni, run it on their i7's, have tea and come back. That is how slow the processor is.



I3 and 6650 is good for games, should run most games maxed out, it'll definatly run Dirt 3 and all the other console ports maxed out, and so long as you don't turn the Resolution up too high i've heard the 6650 is not exactly bad when it comes to games like BC2 or crysis


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I3 and 6650 is good for games, should run most games maxed out, it'll definatly run Dirt 3 and all the other console ports maxed out, and so long as you don't turn the Resolution up too high i've heard the 6650 is not exactly bad when it comes to games like BC2 or crysis



Good for games, not so good for work >.>


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Good for games, not so good for work >.>



are you saying i may struggle with word and excel?

the worst my computers ever do it video encoding, and it's not as if you do that in a rush

i do run adobe programs like Photoshop occasionally, seeing as my primary camera is 7 megapixels, i'm not ever going to end up working with massive files

My main question is, Can a Core I dual core, cope with video editing and maybe video transcoding, 'cause i have a feeling may be doing a lot of that after September, but i won't have any Core I7 to go to if i need more power. The best i can do otherwise is a phenom II X4, or a first gen core 2 Dou, so there's won't be much competition for the processor to deal with

i've always have desktops for the power, but now processors seem to be improving faster then programs create more load for them

EDIT:I can change the font!


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> are you saying i may struggle with word and excel?
> 
> the worst my computers ever do it video encoding, and it's not as if you do that in a rush
> 
> ...



Maybe but it will be slow, you need like a quad for high def video editing but cache and raw speeds help too.

Just wait untill the bulldozer is out and you can snag a cheap x6 or something. As for a laptop most of them run sandybridge i3s but thats okay if the graphics chip is low or medium anyway. Sandybridge output less heat and use less power.

Just overclocked my CPU to 3.6ghz at 1.325v which i think is good, its been at desktop and playing a video file for about an hour so hope it will only need a little more bump if it fails something more demanding like OCCT.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> are you saying i may struggle with word and excel?



No, I am just telling you my experiences. I bought this laptop thinking that I will only need it for games and interwebs, and since that I only play Starcraft 2, Torchlight and other low req games, it was fine. And then simulations came. And I got raped. Hard. Just don't repeat the same mistake as I did.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 2, 2011)

Also not so good for work as the games put you off doing anything productive lol!


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 2, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Also not so good for work as the games put you off doing anything productive lol!



lol, you dont need to rub it in


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

I won't have to do anything like that for at least 3 years, overall, it'll be a case of, i'll get whatever laptop i can afford, and if it isn't powerful enough for whatever reason i'll have to use my phenom desktop.

i3 350 + 5650 is what i'm really looking at as a minimum, but there was a nice i5 + 550M i saw yesterday

Overall, it'll depend what i can get in a few months time, i'll probably see what refurbs are around after christmas


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I won't have to do anything like that for at least 3 years, overall, it'll be a case of, i'll get whatever laptop i can afford, and if it isn't powerful enough for whatever reason i'll have to use my phenom desktop.



In that case just get whatever suits you best. 

Bored >.>


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> In that case just get whatever suits you best.
> 
> Bored >.>



do any of you have sky?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> do any of you have sky?



I don't do TV.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I don't do TV.









Maybe you wouldn't be bored if you had Sky movies

EDIT: Do you have spotify?


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> http://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2011/5/25/5f377e87-413f-4979-9f90-7e6be889c7fd.jpg
> 
> Maybe you wouldn't be bored if you had Sky movies



More like Sky repeats all day everyday. I bet you dont have to pay for that Sky TV do you cheesy?


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 2, 2011)

We got sky but i can't stand tv,the sky has got lots of educational/interesting programs for the kids though


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> More like Sky repeats all day everyday. I bet you dont have to pay for that Sky TV do you cheesy?



no, but we got Sky movies, cause when we rang them up to cancel it, and they offered us movies and halved the price of our subscription, they sent us a Sky anytime wireless adapter a few weeks ago, which we've used a lot (imagine having loads of movies available to watch, anytime you want, for free) and a letter arrive this morning telling us they were freezing the price of our subscription for 12 months, ever since we tried to cancel, they seem to of started throwing free stuff at us in an attempt to make us stay, and it has worked


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 2, 2011)

I have always been a gamer, and only recently (in the last few years), I started being more of an otaku. I haven't been to cinema for the past year >.>


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> (in the last few years), I started being more of an otaku. >.>


whats an otaku?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 2, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> whats an otaku?



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=otaku


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> whats an otaku?



i heard people using it on the anime clubhouse, so i assume it means he watches anime

EDIT:Oh, he posted a link, looks like it means 'loner'


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i heard people using it on the anime clubhouse, so i assume it means he watches anime
> 
> EDIT:Oh, he posted a link, looks like it means 'loner'



Its means more of a "home person", but usually intepreted as being an anime enthusiast (or freak, depending on how you look at it). I am a bit of both


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Its means more of a "home person", but usually intepreted as being an anime enthusiast (or freak, depending on how you look at it). I am a bit of both



it means someone with, and i quote your own definition 'No Life'

I could never be one of those, sounds way too boring 

Anyone want to start a petition for a Sky anime channel


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> it means someone with, and i quote your own definition 'No Life'
> 
> I could never be one of those, sounds way too boring



No "standard life", that is what they mean. While I like spending my time at home, I also do spend a lot of time online with my friends, and there there is TPU (doesn't amount to much actually). its more of "lets go out and enjoy but minus the effort".


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone want to start a petition for a Sky anime channel?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Anyone want to start a petition for a Sky anime channel?



I will support if they do subs rather than dubs. I don't really like dubs because most of the emotion is lost during translation. I watched Gundam UC in dub recently, it was almost unwatchable.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I will support if they do subs rather than dubs. I don't really like dubs because most of the emotion is lost during translation. I watched Gundam UC in dub recently, it was almost unwatchable.



i think it depends on the show, guyver has some really good dubs in my opinion, it all depends on the voice actors

Problem is i have no idea how you would create a petition, or how you would get sky to see it


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i think it depends on the show, guyver has some really good dubs in my opinion, it all depends on the voice actors
> 
> Problem is i have no idea how you would create a petition, or how you would get sky to see it



Its fine for simple anime, but once you start to watch crazier things you will lose a lot of meaning. You cannot watch Monty Python in Russian, it just doesnt work.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Its fine for simple anime, but once you start to watch crazier things you will lose a lot of meaning. You cannot watch Monty Python in Russian, it just doesnt work.



i know, that's why i said it should depend on the anime, you can't get Dubs for some though so it would have to be subs, overall i think we should make  them show anime, at the moment film4 shows anime occasionally but only like 2-3 times a month

They wouldn't even have to get a new channel, 99% sure Sky family could be changed to sky Anime after 9pm and no one would notice


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't like sky they did the opposite to us, they tried to increase prices. Fat chance so when we moved into this house we never took them up on their offer to move our connection for a fee.

I like watching programs on bbc iplayer. Yesterday i watched a program on Hawking and how he did a u turn on one of his proposed theories after 30 years and said he was basically wrong. I watch a lot of other stuff like Mock the Week and Top Gear though.

Otaku is like a Japanophile in western terms, someone who is into anime and or cosplay that sort of stuff Japanese stuff mainly. It was originally an almost mocking term in Japan about people who stayed in and had obsessive interests but people started to use it in reference to other things.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

but would you subscribe to sky if they did an anime channel?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2011)

Mock of the week is just pwnage


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 2, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Otaku is like a Japanophile in western terms, someone who is into anime and or cosplay that sort of stuff Japanese stuff mainly. It was originally an almost mocking term in Japan about people who stayed in and had obsessive interests but people started to use it in reference to other things.



This is why you don't do subs/dubs. Meaning gets changed in translation.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> This is why you don't do subs/dubs. Meaning gets changed in translation.



Lost in translation?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 2, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Lost in translation?



Not exactly lost, because it gets modified/ chopped and changed.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> This is why you don't do subs/dubs. Meaning gets changed in translation.



well if you can show me somewhere i can learn Japanese, then no subs/dubs, but until then, as tekken 6 once said





> 'something is wrong here'
> 
> 'I know, it is unusual for a cargo vessel of this size to be moored this close to the port'



*actually i have been thinking about trying out this. but it's a bit expensive, on the other hand they've been around for years now and there's a six month money back guarantee, so there's not much to lose -->http://www.rosettastone.co.uk/learn-japanese


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> well if you can show me somewhere i can learn Japanese, then no subs/dubs, but until then, as tekken 6 once said



Start with subs, and pay attention to what they say. 100 Hrs in you should be able to understand basics. Also, get your school to contact the Japanese cultural centre and get a teacher, they might be able to teach basics for free. Dubs will not be helping you to understand any Japanese.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Start with subs, and pay attention to what they say. 100 Hrs in you should be able to understand basics. Also, get your school to contact the Japanese cultural centre and get a teacher, they might be able to teach basics for free. Dubs will not be helping you to understand any Japanese.



Japanese cultural centre?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Japanese cultural centre?



http://www.jpf.org.uk/about.html

That one I think. I am not sure.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 2, 2011)

I read subs and dubs and got excited,then i realised i was thinking of a different context 

Anyway!
any of you guys had a motherboard thats slow to POST? it just dawned on me to check the PSU voltages but it just seems strange,erratic i guess.
Sometimes it will post as normal and other times it might take 5 minutes to get into bios...

Suggestions?


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> http://www.jpf.org.uk/about.html
> 
> That one I think. I am not sure.



So, from their website at least, these people would fund, or at least subsidise, and provide provisions for, the education of Japanese language

That sounds good, i tried to get them to teach parkour, and they said no due to lack of funding, so with subsidy, i might be able to get Japanese out of them



MightyMission said:


> I read subs and dubs and got excited,then i realised i was thinking of a different context :/
> 
> Anyway!
> any of you guys had a motherboard thats slow to POST? it just dawned on me to check the PSU voltages but it just seems strange,erratic i guess.
> ...



You can cut it down significantly, by disabling unused controllers, if you disable the floppy controller, as well as any serial and parallel ports on your board, you can generally cut a few seconds of post.

EDIT:Anyone want a Core I7 laptop for £250 -->http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110723403927&clk_rvr_id=252226615661&_rdc=1 from the PC world ebay outlet


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes i know this,i always disable pretty much all the legacy stuff aswell as anything i dont think would be used,
not to save time but just to keep the registry as minimal as possible-it helps with troubleshooting.

I will try the processor in another mobo,for its either the psu or the mobo i guess.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> EDIT:Anyone want a Core I7 laptop for £250 -->http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110723403927&clk_rvr_id=252226615661&_rdc=1 from the PC world ebay outlet





> Graphics Card Type: Integrated



Oops....dealbreaker right there. otherwise it sounds good


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Oops....dealbreaker right there. otherwise it sounds good



it's good if your fourstaff or kieren, who need it for 'work' and have to 'use the i7's at Uni'


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> it's good if your fourstaff or kieren, who need it for 'work' and have to 'use the i7's at Uni'



Indeed, but I still want to play my games. And I note sarcasm there, I don't "need" an i7, i7 is preferred otherwise you will be spending more time than necessary. It adds up when you have to repeat again and again to improve your code and make sure everything works.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Indeed, but I still want to play my games. And I note sarcasm there, I don't "need" an i7, i7 is preferred otherwise you will be spending more time than necessary. It adds up when you have to repeat again and again to improve your code and make sure everything works.



i tried to use adobe after effects at uni of kent (went on some video editing thing with my friends) , that is by far the worst for computing power, even on a core 2 quad rendering took so long


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2011)

that particular laptop got pretty bad reviews anyway.... Its madness that they kitted up up with a quad core and no dedicated GPU. not even a low/medium class one like an Nvidia GT130


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 2, 2011)

Well looks like im not getting a new phone after all, just got knocked back on my previous address. The credit rating is fuck all to do with me, might do some phoning around.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Well looks like im not getting a new phone after all, just got knocked back on my previous address. The credit rating is fuck all to do with me, might do some phoning around.



why, think you've had your identity stolen or something?


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 2, 2011)

nope for some reason my parents old house has a crap credit rating, i think after we left and my dad was the only one in that house while it was being sold well he might have defaulted on a payment or something making the rating on that house shitty but thats fuck all to do with me

my parents are split btw


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

sounds like you haven't had the best of luck then 

might be of some use ringing the mortgage company though...


EDIT:How about Lord of the rings synchronised avatars?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> EDIT:How about Lord of the rings synchronised avatars?


I have an orange for avatar. That makes me synched to everything


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I have an orange for avatar. That makes me synched to everything



But i have gandalf, i mean dumbledore might be a timelord but he just doesn't have the same skill as gandalf


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> But i have gandalf, i mean dumbledore might be a timelord but he just doesn't have the same skill as gandalf



No sir, of course not. But an orange, oranges are timeless!


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> No sir, of course not. But an orange, oranges are timeless!



i debate that, if i kill an orange it doesn't normally come back to live, cause it's a fruit, but gandalf came back to life, and he's a w1zzard


EDIT:Whats the second LOTR movie?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i debate that, if i kill an orange it doesn't normally come back to live, cause it's a fruit, but gandalf came back to life, and he's a w1zzard
> 
> EDIT:Whats the second LOTR movie?



Gandalves have short memory I see. The 2 Towers would be the answer you are looking for. So, Gandalf, how do you feel to find an orange more knowledgeable than you?


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Gandalves have short memory I see. The 2 Towers would be the answer you are looking for. So, Gandalf, how do you feel to find an orange more knowledgeable than you?



Short memory, i never knew in the first place? i asked cause i have all 3 and after 2 years of owning them suddenly have the want to watch the second one (never got round to it)

whilst were on the subject of gandalf, tell w1zzard his forums aren't working properly again, apparently, i'm not actually myself, but 'another user'


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Short memory, i never knew in the first place? i asked cause i have all 3 and after 2 years of owning them suddenly have the want to watch the second one (never got round to it)
> 
> whilst were on the subject of gandalf, tell w1zzard his forums aren't working properly again, apparently, i'm not actually myself, but 'another user'
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110802/problem.png



LOL. He will probably change it to something like "This post has been added by another troll" or something like that. 

Ah well, can't blame you if you have not watch it.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> LOL. He will probably change it to something like "This post has been added by another troll" or something like that.
> 
> Ah well, can't blame you if you have not watch it.



Well it's started now, and it's 3 hours long, so there better not be anything good on TV 

Who you calling a troll?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Who you calling a troll?



No one, but we all know what w1zzard does.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> No one, but we all know what w1zzard does.



Magic?

I'm going to post in the comments and feedback section


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> This is why you don't do subs/dubs. Meaning gets changed in translation.



Yup, most people don't understand that a subbed film is just a straight translation. But when it's dubbed, it's "regionalised" (or "Americanised" in most cases).

I watched a really old martial arts film (can't remember which) and 5 minutes in I heard the main character (the good guy) say to the bad guys "You're not gonna need this money where you're going - straight to hell!" in an American accent.

At that point I turned it off and asked my brother to find me a subbed version 



MightyMission said:


> Anyway!
> any of you guys had a motherboard thats slow to POST? it just dawned on me to check the PSU voltages but it just seems strange,erratic i guess.
> Sometimes it will post as normal and other times it might take 5 minutes to get into bios...
> Suggestions?



I won't suggest something as noobish as resetting the BIOS so I'll go outside the box lol
My mate had the same problem - it took so long to POST he just kept his rig on 24/7. He was using 2 SATA HDD's an ATA HDD that was on the same IDE cable as his CD drive; I changed the jumpers around on the ATA HDD (it was on cable select) and bingo!

I'd completely remove all ATA/SATA cables and try it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I watched a really old martial arts film (can't remember which) and 5 minutes in I heard the main character (the good guy) say to the bad guys "You're not gonna need this money where you're going - straight to hell!" in an American accent.
> 
> At that point I turned it off and asked my brother to find me a subbed version



same a friend lent me so old jackie chan movies. I couldnt stand the dubbing and didnt bother watching the rest


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 2, 2011)

oooo!
you might be onto something there sam,i couldnt find a pair of ide cables for HDD + CD so i put them on one line,shame on me i err took all my old computer bits to the tip 
it's that foxconn 775 board,so i was taking tentative steps as i didnt know if the p531 would be fully supported.
Thanks btw do i put a heat for that?

so yea the board recognises everything connected but won't boot off my win7 HDD or my boys XP,so i will try having out the IDE cables or messing with CS/MA/SL and keep my fingers crossed!

I havent got alot of (baby sleeping) time to work on it as i got a tidy keyboard in that needs fixing,and its worth more time than the old box.





the keyboard that pretty much spans the desk,it must weigh about 25-30kg 
its a fatar studiologic 880 and the key weighting is awesome,feels just like a piano.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice set of keyboards you have got there. Personally I look down on non full sized keyboards, because epeen demands I use the entire keyboard 

What kind of music do you play? Mine is of this sort: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qa0Z6g1XJkU
I am not as good, this is the last piece I played to almost perfection.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> oooo!
> you might be onto something there sam,i couldnt find a pair of ide cables for HDD + CD so i put them on one line,shame on me i err took all my old computer bits to the tip
> it's that foxconn 775 board,so i was taking tentative steps as i didnt know if the p531 would be fully supported.
> Thanks btw do i put a heat for that?
> ...



Dear Sir,

I would very much like to bring my guitar/amp around to your studio and do some recording.

I would very much like to give your electric drumkit a bashing.


Yours sincerely

Mr. F.E


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 2, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> oooo!
> you might be onto something there sam,i couldnt find a pair of ide cables for HDD + CD so i put them on one line,shame on me i err took all my old computer bits to the tip
> it's that foxconn 775 board,so i was taking tentative steps as i didnt know if the p531 would be fully supported.
> Thanks btw do i put a heat for that?
> ...



That's an effing bootiful setup  that's how I imagine my cellar is going to look 

Yea just try to boot without any cables installed. If it's quicker booting, you've found the culprit. I've never used the CS setting with jumpers. I've always set master and slave myself 

You've just reminded me lol I've got a ton of heat to leave!


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 2, 2011)

They aren't mine 
Mine is far more messy and err cramped
i've only got a few keyboards amongst other essentials and with 3 sons there is no way they would be in such good condition 
i just wanted to find an image to give a sense of scale(pardon the pun)
i tend to touch on whatever is moving me at the time fourstaff,so it invariably is an eclectic jumble of jazz/dub/jungle/soul driven by my favourite instrument:the chapman stick.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2011)

I miss playing the drums so badly.... 

I miss the ability to get on the drums during band rehersals


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 2, 2011)

mm my tama kit is stashed and i can barely afford to keep the bits n pieces in a lockup,but i wouldnt be without my yammy digi kit.
cant you get yourself in NME or something?
even pop down to your local studio (music house N1) and offer to pimp yourself as a session musician?
Chris is a really nice guy but i dunno what kinda music you favour...

On the upside i got the fatar working  so chuffed with myself!! it was only a couple of zener diodes gawn.Well i think its working but i dont have cubase installed atm,are there any light programs i can use just to check the midi controller is triggering?


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 2, 2011)

There must be a way of me getting my mobile phone, i need to phone up the credit rating company who are fuck all to do with me and then ask them why im personally being flagged up and cant get a mobile phone contract. Its my parents old house that somehow has a bad credit rating.

If i lived at this address for a few years i wouldn't need a previous address.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2011)

nah. Im not exactly a great drummer. I like having a mess about. and i did play drums for a few of the tracks for my old band. but thats not what i mainly play


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 2, 2011)

fair enough sir!
i find it therapeutic to mess around with instruments,wether anything comes of it or (most often) not,a very good way to vent.
I imagine your beastly sandybridge rig would be able to handle sooooooo many vst's/vsti's with cubase as host and ableton/reason/protools all runing side by side without choking up

Kieran my credits sh!t thanks to my ex,but 3 still give me a contract.dunno if 3 is any good to you though.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 2, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> fair enough sir!
> i find it therapeutic to mess around with instruments,wether anything comes of it or (most often) not,a very good way to vent.
> I imagine your beastly sandybridge rig would be able to handle sooooooo many vst's/vsti's with cubase as host and ableton/reason/protools all runing side by side without choking up
> 
> Kieran my credits sh!t thanks to my ex,but 3 still give me a contract.dunno if 3 is any good to you though.



Its this deal that i wanted.
http://phone-shop.tesco.com/tesco-m...328&PriceId=-1&ContractDurationId=-1&TypeId=1

I should have lied and said i stay at my brothers house but how was i to know the credit rating was bad on one of my previous addresses? Its nothing to do with me either.

EDIT: Went to carphone warehouse and the dude said look you wont get anything that good a deal as tesco, maybe orange shop might do me a deal but he doubted it would be as good. This coming from the carphone warehouse salesperson.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 2, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Well i think its working but i dont have cubase installed atm,are there any light programs i can use just to check the midi controller is triggering?



Doesn't Win7 have a built-in MIDI tester? Might have to select the MIDI under Recording Devices or something but I would have thought there'd be a way to at least play MIDI through Win7.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 3, 2011)

Salesman with a vested interest Kieran?but yea a phone is essential these days,wont your brother lie for you?he must know wether your good for it or not.
Plus you don't Have to have direct debits,i pay an extra £4 a month for a little more flexibility with bills-i just call when i'm ready to pay/when i cant hold it off any longer,
but its a must for me as i have to juggle money all the while...  

Sam,yes i know xp did have a midi thingy whrere you used the GM bank,but i cant find it in 7 and im only using onboard sound atm so i gave up and i will go through the rigmaroll of cubase 5 + win7 tomorrow..

Orrr *i will* get the p4 machine working tonight as the keyboard didnt take that long and install sx3 on there=Win 

Its my own fault for blowing the primary pci-e slot on this mobo,my soundcard wont fit in under the graphics card


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 3, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Its this deal that i wanted.
> http://phone-shop.tesco.com/tesco-m...328&PriceId=-1&ContractDurationId=-1&TypeId=1
> 
> I should have lied and said i stay at my brothers house but how was i to know the credit rating was bad on one of my previous addresses? Its nothing to do with me either.
> ...



Contracts depend on credit rating? I walked into the t mobile shop, told the guy the exact phone and contract i wanted, walked out with the phone 4 mins later, walked back in 30 seconds later asking him to move my contacts over, then walked out again


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 3, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> fair enough sir!
> i find it therapeutic to mess around with instruments,wether anything comes of it or (most often) not,a very good way to vent.
> I imagine your beastly sandybridge rig would be able to handle sooooooo many vst's/vsti's with cubase as host and ableton/reason/protools all runing side by side without choking up
> 
> Kieran my credits sh!t thanks to my ex,but 3 still give me a contract.dunno if 3 is any good to you though.



I love playing drums. Im just not pro enough to drum as a session drummer lol


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Contracts depend on credit rating? I walked into the t mobile shop, told the guy the exact phone and contract i wanted, walked out with the phone 4 mins later, walked back in 30 seconds later asking him to move my contacts over, then walked out again



Yes they do a background credit rating check to see if your good for payments. Totally uncalled for as me personally that's not my credit rating. Dont ask as i dont know why they tie a credit rating to a house, i think it should be a personal thing.

Its probably one stupid little detail that fucked up the rating on that house we used to live at. As i said i wasn't even living there at the time, it was just my father who was there on his own while it was being sold. Apparently my mum had problems with getting a mortgage because of that house too. Yeah i don't care i shouldn't tell randoms but its probably my fathers fault for not paying the mortgage or something while the house was up for sale. My mum and dad paid their mortgage and everything was fine then after they got separated my dad must've done something and fucked the rating on the house so if i use it for a previous address it flags up even though its fuck all to do with me. I shouldn't have a problem if i lived here at this current place long enough to not need a previous address.

My brother would say i did live at his so i could say his place was my previous address but now ive given my details im fucked so i have to phone this equifax that are fuck all to do with me as i don't have a credit rating.

All that garbage just for a phone lol


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 3, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Yes they do a background credit rating check to see if your good for payments. Totally uncalled for as me personally that's not my credit rating. Dont ask as i dont know why they tie a credit rating to a house, i think it should be a personal thing.
> 
> All that garbage just for a phone lol



If you need to up your credit rating, get one of those pre-paid credit card things to help with a theory of mine  From what I've read, it's classed as a credit-card so what happens with it affects your credit rating, but because it's impossible to go into debt with it, it looks like a pretty much guaranteed way of helping with a bad rating.

Just a theory.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't even have a credit rating its someone else lol. I have never had a loan or defaulted on a debit payment or anything like that.

Its stupid i could have lied and said i lived at someone with a good rating to use as a previous address but they wont let me do it again because ive been checked. This place probably has a decent rating but ive only been here for what 10months?

EDIT: I dont even have an overdraft or credit card either lol just a debit card.

Ill be making some enquires for sure.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 3, 2011)

computers 
time for another 775 mobo!
i threw away a perfectly functional one a couple of months ago....


----------



## gumpty (Aug 3, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Yes they do a background credit rating check to see if your good for payments. Totally uncalled for as me personally that's not my credit rating. Dont ask as i dont know why they tie a credit rating to a house, i think it should be a personal thing.
> 
> Its probably one stupid little detail that fucked up the rating on that house we used to live at. As i said i wasn't even living there at the time, it was just my father who was there on his own while it was being sold. Apparently my mum had problems with getting a mortgage because of that house too. Yeah i don't care i shouldn't tell randoms but its probably my fathers fault for not paying the mortgage or something while the house was up for sale. My mum and dad paid their mortgage and everything was fine then after they got separated my dad must've done something and fucked the rating on the house so if i use it for a previous address it flags up even though its fuck all to do with me. I shouldn't have a problem if i lived here at this current place long enough to not need a previous address.
> 
> ...



Hey mate, when I first got over here they wouldn't give me a contract phone either, because I had no credit history (I had no credit card for about two years). Anyway, the only way I got round it was to pay a 'deposit' to Orange when I set up the contract. Essentially it was £100-£150 and they held it for 12 months just in case I defaulted. They then gave it back to me as credit on my account (although I did have to ask). You might be able to go about it that way.
Although correcting your credit rating is obviously the best plan in the long run.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 3, 2011)

gumpty said:


> the only way I got round it was to pay a 'deposit' to Orange when I set up the contract.



These days, Bribery can get you anywhere.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 3, 2011)

Ahhh i need to get a job really badly, anyone in london think they can help me out?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, I just got my SSD. Only 1 unfortunately  Still, ebuyer stuck to their word and made sure I got it today. Will try and get some compo out of them though.

So do I format this thing? When I install windows 7 do I let it create that system partition as normal or partition the disk beforehand?

Any help is appreciated as I don't want to stuff it up before I even get to use it


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 3, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Well, I just got my SSD. Only 1 unfortunately  Still, ebuyer stuck to their word and made sure I got it today. Will try and get some compo out of them though.
> 
> So do I format this thing? When I install windows 7 do I let it create that system partition as normal or partition the disk beforehand?
> 
> Any help is appreciated as I don't want to stuff it up before I even get to use it



use the windows 7 install disk, it'll recognize it as an SSD and take the appropriate action


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> *U*se the windows 7 install dis*c*, it'll recognize it as an SSD and take the appropriate action.



Fixed.



TheMailman has made a decent thread in regards to the SSDs and what not. He's a good troll guy.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 3, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> TheMailman has made a decent thread in regards to the SSDs and what not. He's a good troll guy.



You forgot to add the full stop.

I think TMM is banned at the moment, well, on 'vacation' is what i've been told


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> You forgot to add the full stop.



In bold? My cryptic way of getting you to notice.... well, something like that. 



cheesy999 said:


> I think TMM is banned at the moment, well, on 'vacation' is what i've been told



LOL! That guy. I honestly think he sees infractions like pins from BC2 or something.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 3, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> In bold? My cryptic way of getting you to notice.... well, something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! That guy. I honestly think he sees infractions like pins from BC2 or something.



You sound like the sort of person who wouldn't have any infractions anyway, tommorow's a nice day for me as 2 of mine 'expire'.

Good news everyone, i'm back to using my old PC, with a phenom ii x4, 4GB ram, and a broken PSU.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> You sound like the sort of person who wouldn't have any infractions anyway, tommorow's a nice day for me as 2 of mine 'expire'.



Hmm...


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 3, 2011)

Infractions are for pussies! When I go out, I'm going out with a *ban*g!


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 3, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Infractions are for pussies! When I go out, I'm going out with a *ban*g!



Despite my trolling, I have not received any infractions yet. Perhaps the higher authorities are polishing the banstick to get rid of me in one swipe.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 3, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Infractions are for pussies! When I go out, I'm going out with a *ban*g!



15 points is a ban, wonder if you can manage to get all of them in one go...

_____________________________________________________________

http://www.cracked.com/article_18655_9-beloved-characters-made-horrifying-by-japan.html

one of their best articles in a very long time

EDIT:does anyone know how thermal paste works?, it's just a bit strange how i fitted my heatsink, started running WCG, and my temps seem to be slowly dropping, although their still slightly higher then they were before


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 3, 2011)

£170 for a GTX560ti Twin frozr 2 http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/...vidiagtx560tifermiseries/msi/n560gtx-tf2.html


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> 15 points is a ban, wonder if you can manage to get all of them in one go...



i have 1 infraction (expired) and 3 warnings. one of the ways to get instabanned imo is just start a thread cussing off all the TPU mods and admins, try and make it into a huge wall of text before they turf you out.

weather or not you get instabanned or infracted first depends on the mods/admins disgression. 
some mods might know you quite well and give you an infraction as a warning rather then just hit the killswitch straight away and send you the way of elvis.

Its a good way to find out which mod has it in for you as their likely to be the ones that skip the warnings and straight out twat you in the face with the ban hammer.

on a side note....
Just for nostalgia, Ive been playing the Original Unreal Tournament on my laptop... I really miss the announcers voice lmao, it still cracks me up.

I wish TPU had that announcers voice when someone gets ban hammerd.

mo-mo-mo-mo-monster kill!


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> EDIT:does anyone know how thermal paste works?, it's just a bit strange how i fitted my heatsink, started running WCG, and my temps seem to be slowly dropping, although their still slightly higher then they were before



That can be one of two things. Or both 

1) When running WCG, the temps top out, and then they "settle" a little bit lower. Leave WCG running for an hour to get a steady temp.
2) Curing time of your TIM (if any).


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 3, 2011)

Should I bother relocating the temp folders and if I should, any clue how to do it guys?


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 3, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Should I bother relocating the temp folders and if I should, any clue how to do it guys?



nah, don't bother, i  know there all like SSD wear blah blah blah, but you bought that thing to use it not to preserve it


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> nah, don't bother, i  know there all like SSD wear blah blah blah, but you bought that thing to use it not to preserve it



That's what I was thinking bud  Plus it has 3 years warranty so what the hell. I'm loving it so far. Had to go out for an hr after I got it but I'm just going to start windows update and service pack 1.

Out of interest, I'm obviously in ahci mode but I'm currently using the Catalyst 11.8 preview drivers. I went to install the AMD AHCI sata drivers but it just said components all up to date. I checked in device manager and it's not showing AMD Sata like it normally would.

Has anyone got a recent AMD AHCI driver they could upload for me?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 3, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Has anyone got a recent AMD AHCI driver they could upload for me?



Only one I know of is version 11.7...

_"WARNING: These materials may disable or alter: (1) software including features and functions in the operating system, drivers and applications, and other system settings; and (2) system services.  When the materials are used to disable or alter these items in whole or part, you may experience (a) increased risks that certain security functions do not function thereby exposing your computer system to potential security threats including, without limitation, harm from viruses, worms and other harmful software; (b) performance and interoperability issues that may adversely affect your experience and the stability of your computing system; and (c) other experiences resulting in adverse effects, including, but not limited, to data corruption or loss."_

... did you install a previous version during the installation of Windows 7?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 3, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Only one I know of is version 11.7...
> ... did you install a previous version during the installation of Windows 7?



Sorry, I meant the 11.7 ahci drivers. No I didn't install any previous version.

I mean performance seems absolutely fine but I just like it all properly done.

I'll post a HD Tune screenie in a minute. Quite impressed considering I'm running slow ass memory and only a Phenom II@4GHz. Would love to have tried it with my Sandy setup a while ago


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 3, 2011)

welcome MM!
what frequency is your cpu-nb LifeOnMars?


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 3, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> In bold? My cryptic way of getting you to notice.... well, something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! That guy. I honestly think he sees infractions like pins from BC2 or something.



He is banned although it is only a timed ban. Should be back soon. Not surprised though as that's happened a few times, he's careful to never to go over the edge of no return. I wonder how he manages it lol, meticulous calculations and lots of lube probably.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 3, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> welcome MM!
> what frequency is your cpu-nb LifeOnMars?



2.6 mate.

Here is the hd tune screenie -







Excessive CPU usage!!! I was running MSE at the time as well though.

EDIT - 128c!! AAGHHH


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 3, 2011)

You are brandishing some pretty numbers!
min=210mb/s lol crazy


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a small problem. for some reason my CPU now Idles's at 55'c, and max's at 63'c 

seems slightly high


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I have a small problem. for some reason my CPU now Idles's at 55'c, and max's at 63'c
> 
> seems slightly high



turn the air con on.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> turn the air con on.



didn't think of that, but it's not too warm here, i'm seriously worried about why i idle about 6'c off my max temp

EDIT:My CPU fan is making a high pitched noise

Double Edit:Was going to buy a hyper212+ but the price has sky rocketed lately, now i want a xigmatek S1283, and judging from my temps, i need it fast

Triple edit:does anyone know roughly where the stock AMD cooler would come on this chart? -->http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2219&page=5


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> didn't think of that, but it's not too warm here, i'm seriously worried about why i idle about 6'c off my max temp
> 
> EDIT:My CPU fan is making a high pitched noise
> 
> Double Edit:Was going to buy a hyper212+ but the price has sky rocketed lately, now i want a xigmatek S1283, and judging from my temps, i need it fast



Damn I just sold mine aswell. It only had AMD mounts anyway.

Is it for the i3 in your specs?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 3, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Is it for the i3 in your specs?



Isnt that a laptop?


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 3, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Isnt that a laptop?



:facepalm: I shoulda figured that 

what cpu is the cooler for cheesy?


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 3, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Damn I just sold mine aswell. It only had AMD mounts anyway.
> 
> Is it for the i3 in your specs?



no, that's a laptop, that's running at 60'c max but since it's a mobile proccesor i think it's rated up to 95

This is for the AMD phenom ii B55

I think im going to buy this --> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/xigm...ion-pwm-fan-3x-heat-pipe-lga775-k8-am2-cooler

I think it's quite good, only 92mm and it gets a score only 1.9'c above the 120MM coolemaster, problem is, most of my regular shops have a really bad heatsink selection at the moment

EDIT:Whats the best Heatsink that can be bought for under £20?


----------



## Techtu (Aug 3, 2011)

Any advice on lappin my CPU? 

Just something I'm tempted to try...


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> no, that's a laptop, that's running at 60'c max but since it's a mobile proccesor i think it's rated up to 95
> 
> This is for the AMD phenom ii B55
> 
> ...



Change that, what's the best heatsink that can be bought for under £25?



Techtu said:


> Any advice on lappin my CPU?
> 
> Just something I'm tempted to try...



Rub it really hard, until it's smooth


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Change that, what's the best heatsink that can be bought for under £25?



Mine.

My TRUE, I've got a set of AMD mounts for it now.


----------



## Techtu (Aug 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Change that, what's the best heatsink that can be bought for under £25?
> 
> 
> 
> Rub it really hard, until it's smooth



... and the grit best used is? Please tell me 2000 - 2500 grit


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 3, 2011)

Here you go Tech

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41080

I knew there was a guide somewhere!


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 3, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Mine.
> 
> My TRUE, I've got a set of AMD mounts for it now.



sorry, but i don't think i want to go used at the moment, i'm having enough problems as it is at the moment with things i bought of TPU, so for the time being, this is going to have to be new


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> sorry, but i don't think i want to go used at the moment, i'm having enough problems as it is at the moment with things i bought of TPU, so for the time being, this is going to have to be new



Well, a heatsink can't really malfunction in any way lol, but I respect your decision.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 3, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Well, a heatsink can't really malfunction in any way lol, but I respect your decision.



the fan could stop

Is this any good, it's really stretching my budget, but seeing as it's water i have a feeling it fulills my needs of a quit and efficient cooler -->http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials...120+Water-Cooling+CPU+Cooler+?productId=43968


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> the fan could stop
> 
> Is this any good, it's really stretching my budget, but seeing as it's water i have a feeling it fulills my needs of a quit and efficient cooler -->http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials...120+Water-Cooling+CPU+Cooler+?productId=43968



That lowered in price today, was £37.99 this morning. It's a rebranded H60 I think.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 3, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> That even lowered in price today, was £37.99 this morning. It's a rebranded H60 I think.



yeah, it's a H60 with no fan included, how good is the h60?

Looks to be better then the tuniq 120, which if i go to another page is better then the coolermaster or the xigmatech


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> yeah, it's a H60 with no fan included, how good is the h60?



Quite good.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 3, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Quite good.



someone said yesterday you get free postage if you've over 50 on the forums, is this correct, if so i better start working


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> someone said yesterday you get free postage if you've over 50 on the forums, is this correct, if so i better start working



Yes. Go to work!  Alternatively, ask around and see if there are people able to help.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 3, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Yes. Go to work!  Alternatively, ask around and see if there are people able to help.



it says free postage doesn't apply to superspecials, so i'm not going to bother, someone should really moan at aria for charging £7 postage, tell me, do they do a cheaper postage option or is that it?

EDIT:THATS IT, ARIA ARE OBVIOUSLY A CRAP COMPANY

ALSO, CAPS LOCK!!!!


----------



## Spectrum (Aug 3, 2011)

2 Rather fit women sat down next to me at the train station earlier and then proceeded to kiss.
i smiled and gazed across at some chavs, who, startled by my huge grin, proclaimed "what the fuck you smiling at us for?"
I pointed to the 2 women sitting next to me, and they caught my smile. 

Perhaps the best train station story ever?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 3, 2011)

Just checked a tracking number for a parcel im supposed to recieve in the next day or 2....Unfortunately. Amazon have enlisted the help of *HDNL* to deliver my goods.

Ive heard a lot about these cowboys. I know they like to completely ignore delivery deadlines and deliver things really really really late. Im prepared for drama....

their service is so bad they were even featured in Watchdog in 2010, I have even seen threatening emails and death threats sent from some of their drivers to customers when they are trying to find out where their parcels are.

that was in 2010!

but its 2011 and the general public still have a very low opinion of them.....


----------



## Spectrum (Aug 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> it says free postage doesn't apply to superspecials, so i'm not going to bother, someone should really moan at aria for charging £7 postage, tell me, do they do a cheaper postage option or is that it?
> 
> EDIT:THATS IT, ARIA ARE OBVIOUSLY A CRAP COMPANY
> 
> ALSO, CAPS LOCK!!!!


aria sucks. buy from scan or ebuyer


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 3, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> 2 Rather fit women sat down next to me at the train station earlier and then proceeded to kiss.
> i smiled and gazed across at some chavs, who, startled by my huge grin, proclaimed "what the fuck you smiling at us for?"
> I pointed to the 2 women sitting next to me, and they caught my smile.
> 
> Perhaps the best train station story ever?



it was better the way you told me on steam



Spectrum said:


> aria sucks. buy from scan or ebuyer



They have really bad selections of CPU coolers


----------



## Spectrum (Aug 3, 2011)

lol, what about, lol, pcworld? 
or, lol, maplin?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 3, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> 2 Rather fit women sat down next to me at the train station earlier and then proceeded to kiss.
> i smiled and gazed across at some chavs, who, startled by my huge grin, proclaimed "what the fuck you smiling at us for?"
> I pointed to the 2 women sitting next to me, and they caught my smile.
> 
> Perhaps the best train station story ever?



I would have said. "sorry. I just thinking about the days when i was back in primary school where we had school dinners that looked a lot like your face" --fight breaks out between you and the chavs-- if you win. you get to take the 2 girls home for some sweet lovin!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 3, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> lol, what about, lol, pcworld?
> or, lol, maplin?
> http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/7824/trollfacekd.jpg



actually i think they do the xigamatek s1823 for about £20


			
				spectrum on steam said:
			
		

> Ecto: MATE
> Ecto: I WAS JUST AT ADDLESTONE STATION
> cheesy999: caps lock
> Ecto: AND THESE 2 FIT LESBIANS CAME AND SAT DOWN NEXT TO ME ON THE PLATFORM
> ...


----------



## Spectrum (Aug 3, 2011)

i don't fancy getting stabbed in the face tbh
and yeah cheesy, you ruined my dramatic effect of CAPS LOCK!!! by butting in... :|


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I would have said. "sorry. I just thinking about the days when i was back in primary school where we had school dinners that looked a lot like your face" --fight breaks out between you and the chavs-- if you win. you get to take the 2 girls home for some sweet lovin!!



but just make sure your powerlevel is over 9000.....


----------



## Spectrum (Aug 3, 2011)

my powerlevel is EXACTLY 9000. 
no more, NO LESS!
does this qualify me for such an endeavour?


----------



## Spectrum (Aug 3, 2011)

anyway i'm going to watch fire in the sky and have a few beers. when i wasn't at train stations looking at women today, i was "enjoying" the heatwave... by working on a building site all day.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 3, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> i don't fancy getting stabbed in the face tbh



But if they pull a knife on you -- and you still win. people on the train would kiss your feet for standing up to these evil ruffians

BEAT THEM LIKE A MAN!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 3, 2011)

Amd phenom II x4 have a max temp of 61'c apparently

this is not good


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 3, 2011)

HWMonitor says my 555BE doesn't go above 32 deg C after 2 hours of gaming. Not OC'ed or unlocked.
I use a TRUE 120 Black, with 2 of these.
Lovely temps.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 3, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Lovely temps.



Or stuck sensor


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 3, 2011)

seems to low to me,because a 555 is a core locked 955(so i'd guess an 89w tdp)but it is possible,
scam got a good un!
i been playing dirt2 for an hour and im at 11c cpu and 22c gpu2..
i think its only the otherside (with lazered cores) that get 128c/-127c cores..
which reminds me fella you was supposed to mail me out the 555 and the ch4 wheres me tracking number???


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 3, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> seems to low to me,because a 555 is a core locked 955(so i'd guess an 89w tdp)but it is possible,
> scam got a good un!
> i been playing dirt2 for an hour and im at 11c cpu and 22c gpu2..
> i think its only the otherside (with lazered cores) that get 128c/-127c cores..
> which reminds me fella you was supposed to mail me out the 555 and the ch4 wheres me tracking number???



been playing on BC2 for an hour, at 59'c CPU, 94'c GPU (94'c is max value temp sensor will register)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 3, 2011)

94'c???? What GPU is this?? it better not be a GTX480. my 6970s hit about 88'c but the fan rarely goes over 35%. Need to make a habit of cranking the fans to 40%+ before gaming


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 94'c???? What GPU is this?? it better not be a GTX480. my 6970s hit about 88'c but the fan rarely goes over 35%. Need to make a habit of cranking the fans to 40%+ before gaming



Change fan profile settings?


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 94'c???? What GPU is this?? it better not be a GTX480. my 6970s hit about 88'c but the fan rarely goes over 35%. Need to make a habit of cranking the fans to 40%+ before gaming



gts 250



Fourstaff said:


> Change fan profile settings?



Their at 95%, it's just a crappy design by zotac, but i won't change it as it's safe to 105'c (officially) and i want to keep my warranty


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Their at 95%, it's just a crappy design by zotac, but i won't change it as it's safe to 105'c (officially) and i want to keep my warranty



Ah ok


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 3, 2011)

temps seems quite high cheesy,but your gpu might be adding heat to your case,that the exhuast fan isnt taking away-if that makes sense.


----------



## Spectrum (Aug 3, 2011)

that's not good cheesy... 94+c gpu... remove the cooler and buy a better one. 
keep the other one in case it dies and you wish to replace it with the warranty


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 3, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> temps seems quite high cheesy,but your gpu might be adding heat to your case,that the exhuast fan isnt taking away-if that makes sense.



Summer is too hot >.> I want winter back


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 3, 2011)

I want winter back too. so i can wear my leather trenchcoat....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 3, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Change fan profile settings?



cant change it unless i run afterburner


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 3, 2011)

Damn, I never let any GPU go over 60 deg. I'd rather battle the sound of a fan at 70%.



MightyMission said:


> seems to low to me,because a 555 is a core locked 955(so i'd guess an 89w tdp)but it is possible,
> scam got a good un!
> i been playing dirt2 for an hour and im at 11c cpu and 22c gpu2..
> i think its only the otherside (with lazered cores) that get 128c/-127c cores..



Shame it won't unlock  does run cool, I've got a couple of temperature sensors here. I know they're not any more reliable than HWMonitor but it sits at 30 deg. too. The thing is, there's 3 measurements, "CPU", "CPU Core1" and "CPU Core2" and they're all between 30 and 40. I'll have another check later.



MightyMission said:


> which reminds me fella you was supposed to mail me out the 555 and the ch4 wheres me tracking number???



BWaaaahhhahaaahaaa deal's off! Cheers for the £8, I'm doing a runner!!!


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 3, 2011)

Dagnammit!
I got scuppered by the Folkestone Fiend!

the 555 seems like a good chip sam,i'd expect temps to be much higher than that with any air cooler.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 3, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Summer is too hot >.> I want winter back



nnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooo
typical brit!


----------



## Spectrum (Aug 3, 2011)

the winter sucks.
you just can't take 20c heat. try living down here in the south... was 29c today where i'm at. 
heat is good. cold is bad. how can anybody enjoy being cold?


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 3, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> temps seems quite high cheesy,but your gpu might be adding heat to your case,that the exhuast fan isnt taking away-if that makes sense.



NO, the air goes into the card, then out through the vents in the back


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 3, 2011)

haha
ok so what takes the hot air away from the back of the card?
in a typical convection situation,where does heat go?

spectrum it was 28c here today,getting a nice tan and loving it


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 3, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> the winter sucks.
> you just can't take 20c heat. try living down here in the south... was 29c today where i'm at.
> heat is good. cold is bad. how can anybody enjoy being cold?



Advantage for typical boys in heat= The misses wear shorts or skirts and other things to show their amazing figure or for the individuals be pervs on girls
Disadvantage for us boys= we sweat like a b*tch and it looks disgusting lol,we get lazy aswell. Comp temp increase by like 5-10C or something.
More electrical heat= more dust.

Advantage in cold= Us boys can look bad ass in our fancy jackets and jeans or whatever.
Comp temp be ace cold too.
We get more serious and try do things to warm ourselves like..i don't know exercise??
Disadvantage= Our Misses or girls don't show their figures off for us boys.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 3, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> haha
> ok so what takes the hot air away from the back of the card?
> in a typical convection situation,where does heat go?
> 
> spectrum it was 28c here today,getting a nice tan and loving it



Typically upwards, but due to size of my comp desk, and the positioning of my exhaust fans, sideaways where it then pools under the keyboard tray and heats up my leg


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 3, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Advantage for typical boys in heat= The misses wear shorts or skirts and other things to show their amazing figure or for the individuals be pervs on girls



I was expecting that, but during the last hot period over Easter people just brought their grandparents off the cupboard for a bit of airing. I was sorely disappointed. 



Spectrum said:


> the winter sucks.
> you just can't take 20c heat. try living down here in the south... was 29c today where i'm at.
> heat is good. cold is bad. how can anybody enjoy being cold?



Where I come from its almost always 25-30C with almost 100% humidity. I am at the south, BBC was reporting 29C too. Obviously after living in perpetual summer I prefer winter.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 3, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I was expecting that, but during the last hot period over Easter people just brought their grandparents off the cupboard for a bit of airing. I was sorely disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> Where I come from its almost always 25-30C with almost 100% humidity. I am at the south, BBC was reporting 29C too. Obviously after living in perpetual summer I prefer winter.



I am more south then you, you are wrong, there has been some cold as well as some warm.

Overall, i think the weather is great, apart from the fact that my pc now needs some new heatsinks


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 3, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Obviously after living in perpetual summer I prefer winter.



After every season my opinion changes, i mind winter less hence why it is my favorate season


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 3, 2011)

After about an hour and half of hardcore gaming. Yea I was a bit out with my temps


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 3, 2011)

i got to 74c with my gtx570, no hotter than normal...


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 4, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> i got to 74c with my gtx570, no hotter than normal...



I mean the CPU temps. Unbelievably low 
But I haven't OC'ed or unlocked it so just 2 cores with a beasty HSF.

I would have thought these temps were blatantly wrong but usually when the sensor sticks on these CPU's, it's at 128deg., not at around 30 so it might actually be accurate.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 4, 2011)

Scam, how many athlon ii and phenom ii chips have you owned?

'Cause theres a very well known problem with the ore emp sensors, your actual max temp is still cold at 44c thoughc

edit:i may not of made it clear, through experiance and tpu i know most amd core temp degree readong are 10-15c below what they shoould be, you have.to use the corrected motherboard reading, i have found these to generally be very accurate and even if they are slightly in!curate they are the basis for thermal throttoling etc.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 4, 2011)

1GB at desktop? hmmmn im in game right now with it alt tabbed but i know mine is usually higher than that.
AMD temp sensors are always fubar, some work some dont.

Yeah well motherboard bios temps are always more accurate.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 4, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Scam, how many athlon ii and phenom ii chips have you owned?
> 'Cause theres a very well known problem with the ore emp sensors, your actual max temp is still cold at 44c thoughc
> edit:i may not of made it clear, through experiance and tpu i know most amd core temp degree readong are 10-15c below what they shoould be, you have.to use the corrected motherboard reading, i have found these to generally be very accurate and even if they are slightly in!curate they are the basis for thermal throttoling etc.



This the the only Athlon II/Phenom II chip I've owned. I know the temps can't be trusted, it's just strange that they're all around the same.



MilkyWay said:


> 1GB at desktop? hmmmn im in game right now with it alt tabbed but i know mine is usually higher than that.
> AMD temp sensors are always fubar, some work some dont.
> Yeah well motherboard bios temps are always more accurate.



I've literally installed OS, drivers, updates and a game. nothing else.
My 'net rig has Win7 x86 with loads of stuff installed and AV running etc., and only 1GB of RAM. Right now, while typing it's at 599MB used so Win7 must have really good "memory management"

When I unlocked my CPU, it sat at 129deg. constantly. Just thought I'd chuck that in there


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 4, 2011)

They're reasonabley normal temp readings, their not bad sensors, just badly calibrated,  if it makes any difference when unlocked my CPU. Used to read 128c but after a BIOS update  the cores now read 0c

In other news do any of you own android phones, if so I can reccomend changing to the GO keyboard and launcher,  they are really good, I used to dislike touchscreen keyboards,  but this is actually pretty good,  it's as if it knows what I want before I type it!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 4, 2011)

Okay, this is more of a brit language question, my gf is from england and she keeps saying "fringe" I guess their bangs, but when I call them bangs, she says it's something different. Is she just doing this because I make fun of how she calls cookies "biscuits"  or are they different?


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 4, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Okay, this is more of a brit language question, my gf is from england and she keeps saying "fringe" I guess their bangs, but when I call them bangs, she says it's something different. Is she just doing this because I make fun of how she calls cookies "biscuits"  or are they different?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fringe_(hair)

They are the same thing apparently!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 4, 2011)

She lies! :shadedshu


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 4, 2011)

I think a 'bang' is a type of fringe but overall I have no idea what a bang is( a loud noise?)


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 4, 2011)

I guess it's the same thing, when you google bangs you get fringe too.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 4, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Okay, this is more of a brit language question, my gf is from england and she keeps saying "fringe" I guess their bangs, but when I call them bangs, she says it's something different. Is she just doing this because I make fun of how she calls cookies "biscuits"  or are they different?



Wait why are you calling biscuits cookies?


----------



## gumpty (Aug 4, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Wait why are you calling biscuits cookies?



*Biscuit Monster:*


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 4, 2011)

Jello Babies


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 4, 2011)

What do you do early morning?? Well i am watching one of my fav artist performing her final concert before her break. The awesome Utada Hikaru =p.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 4, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> What do you do early morning?? =p.



having a wank would be a good start to any morning


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> having a posh wank would be a good start to any morning


Fixed 
Though having a concubine do the honours for you is clearly the choice of kings


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> having a wank would be a good start to any morning



Actually having sex is better.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice and cool today :3


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 4, 2011)

Lol it sure is four,still kinda warm though but its fine weather with dull sky.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 4, 2011)

What amazing 120mm fans are there? Ones that are stupidly quiet. I am thinking of getting the re-badged H60 from aria that someone mentioned in this here thread.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 4, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lol it sure is four,still kinda warm though but its fine weather with dull sky.



18C in Cambridge here. Qualifies as cool in my books. I like temps between 10-20. Rained a bit though, but since that I am camping indoors, its fine.



WhiteLotus said:


> What amazing 120mm fans are there? Ones that are stupidly quiet. I am thinking of getting the re-badged H60 from aria that someone mentioned in this here thread.



Gentle Typhoons? If you dont mind colour and price Noctua ones? Noiseblocker are good too I heard.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 4, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> What amazing 120mm fans are there? Ones that are stupidly quiet. I am thinking of getting the re-badged H60 from aria that someone mentioned in this here thread.



You mean this??
http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials...120+Water-Cooling+CPU+Cooler+?productId=43968

I always thought Corsair just goes to these company and just stick there badge on and go yeah this is our amazing water cooling solution and up the price.

Just like how the new audi tt quadro 2.0 tdi has a golf 2.0 tdi engine in and you pay the premium for driving just the chasis with a golf engine.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 4, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> You mean this??
> http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials...120+Water-Cooling+CPU+Cooler+?productId=43968
> 
> I always thought Corsair just goes to these company and just stick there badge on and go yeah this is our amazing water cooling solution and up the price.
> ...



yup that's the one.

If you want a cheap golf, buy a Skoda. lol


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 4, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> What amazing 120mm fans are there? Ones that are stupidly quiet. I am thinking of getting the re-badged H60 from aria that someone mentioned in this here thread.



+1 to gentle typhoons, get the 1850rpm ones and then run them at a lower speed if needed.

They've the best static pressure/cfm/noise balance especially when used on radiators.

I want some of the 4000rpm ones but I need a beefy fan controller


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 4, 2011)

OMG its 10GHZ!!!! 

NOOO WAIII!!!!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 4, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> +1 to gentle typhoons, get the 1850rpm ones and then run them at a lower speed if needed.
> 
> They've the best static pressure/cfm/noise balance especially when used on radiators.
> 
> I want some of the 4000rpm ones but I need a beefy fan controller



I'll probably get one and stick it to the side of my 6970s. I bought a PCI fan controller for a few quid so it should be pretty good.

Only thing im not happy about is the fan itself costs about £20


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> OMG its 10GHZ!!!!
> 
> NOOO WAIII!!!!!!



£1000 for that POS. Pisses me off when I see dicks selling stuff like that on ebay. :shadedshu


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 4, 2011)

I know! I wouldnt even pay £400 for that POS


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 4, 2011)

it says alot about xeons but its a c2q???
not a quad but a quard! supaahh speshal!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 4, 2011)

He probably swapped the Xeon chip out and kept it for his own rig


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 4, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> What amazing 120mm fans are there? Ones that are stupidly quiet. I am thinking of getting the re-badged H60 from aria that someone mentioned in this here thread.



I'm tempted to get one but I'm going to hold out until you get yours. Have a read of this.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 4, 2011)

Is homefront worth £15 on PC?? Its the resistence edition or something too.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 4, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Is homefront worth £15 on PC?? Its the resistence edition or something too.



I heard a lot of people saying game play is shit slow. generally giving it 2-2.5stars out of 5 reviews


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 4, 2011)

Meh....

Ive decided that as soon as i get paid. Im gonna be swapping out the fans on my Antec Kuhler for some AP-15 Gentle Typhoons. hearing a lot of good things being said about these used in push/pull configuration. bucket loads of static pressure.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 4, 2011)

gumpty said:


> *Biscuit Monster:*
> http://images.wikia.com/muppet/images/3/35/Cookie-standing.jpg



Yeah but the cookie monster only munches actual cookies, not like custard creams or kit kats calling them cookies.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 4, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Yeah but the cookie monster only munches actual cookies, not like custard creams or kit kats calling them cookies.



what about Wagon Wheels that snack that used to be in every kids lunch box back in the day. 

does it eat wagon wheels?


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 4, 2011)

Aah wagon wheels! I bought a multiack of them the other day just for the nostalgia. I took one bite and was like wtf? I think they've made them healthier.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 4, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Aah wagon wheels! I bought a multiack of them the other day just for the nostalgia. I took one bite and was like wtf? I think they've made them healthier.



they probably have aswell knowing how fat some kids are today.

Parents serve bars of chocolate as a meal and not a snack or an occasional treat.

but then again. any kid with pocketmoney could walk into a shop and buy a shitload of chocolate to binge on for a few quid


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> they probably have aswell knowing how fat some kids are today.
> 
> Parents serve bars of chocolate as a meal and not a snack or an occasional treat.
> 
> but then again. any kid with pocketmoney could walk into a shop and buy a shitload of chocolate to binge on for a few quid



When I was younger I used to love crisps. Walkers ftw!! But I didn't eat them for about 6 years, and when I did they tasted completely different. It's the same with loads of foods. Gawddamn these "new improved recipes!!"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 4, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> When I was younger I used to love crisps. Walkers ftw!! But I didn't eat them for about 6 years, and when I did they tasted completely different. It's the same with loads of foods. Gawddamn these "new improved recipes!!"



Sometimes its not the the recipe thats different. its the manufacturing that makes it TASTE different....

For example... have a taste of coke thats made in the UK. then taste coke thats made from places like Russia or Asian/Arabic countries. Cola thats made in the UK will have more of a sharper taste then the others.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 4, 2011)

Fooooood. Need foooood. Too lazy to cook. Takeaway/delivery too long. What would you do in this situation?


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 4, 2011)

Im quite partial to a Wham Bar, oh how i miss Irn Bru bars!
Freddo Bars are now 20p the shame of it.

+1 to Noiseblocker they make great fans if you want an alternative to Noctua.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Sometimes its not the the recipe thats different. its the manufacturing that makes it TASTE different....
> 
> For example... have a taste of coke thats made in the UK. then taste coke thats made from places like Russia or Asian/Arabic countries. Cola thats made in the UK will have more of a sharper taste then the others.



Aaah, didn't think of that. Yea we get the Turkish coke and fanta from my local takeaway they taste completely different for English.
I used to work at an Ice Cream Factory. I can tell you one thing - working there makes ice cream taste completely different  especially when you see how much oil and grease goes into the Tesco's Rocky Road and Marshmallow ice cream :shadedshu


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Sometimes its not the the recipe thats different. its the manufacturing that makes it TASTE different....
> 
> For example... have a taste of coke thats made in the UK. then taste coke thats made from places like Russia or Asian/Arabic countries. Cola thats made in the UK will have more of a sharper taste then the others.



Mate want to know why that is, its the different water sources. Ive been to the Coca Cola bottling plant at East Kilbride. Also why bottles and cans taste different is to do with pressure. Mc Donalds and pubs taste shit because they choose themselves how much to mix the stuff.

EDIT: ASDA had to change the name of thier "ice cream" to frozen vanilla flavoured yoghurt. True story, dunno if they changed the recipe to make it "ice cream" again.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 4, 2011)

when i went to canterbury today, i was expecting to buy a computer game, but somehow i've just arrived home with a black edition of death note?


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 4, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Fooooood. Need foooood. Too lazy to cook. Takeaway/delivery too long. What would you do in this situation?



Eat my left hand, not my right for obvious reasons.......... it's my drinking hand!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 4, 2011)

Anyone that has Brink played the new DLC yet?


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 4, 2011)

Brink ROFL


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 4, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Brink ROFL



What is wrong with Brink?


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 4, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> What is wrong with Brink?



Didnt it get unfavourable reviews, from the gameplays i saw i didnt like it either.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 4, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Didnt it get unfavourable reviews, from the gameplays i saw i didnt like it either.



It got mixed reviews. It's not bad, but it's not great either. Fun though, have you played it?


----------



## Techtu (Aug 4, 2011)

SCAMNATRIX if your reading this I'm sorry I've not got that few quid over to you yet been side tracked like crazy! 

Anyhow, I've been busy lapping my CPU  

Here is a few photo's, some more will be posted in the Sexy Hardware close-up clubhouse.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 4, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> It got mixed reviews. It's not bad, but it's not great either. Fun though, have you played it?



Quick go on the 360, didn't think it was terrible but i didn't think it was great either. Felt a bit weighty and the graphics at least on the 360 are blurry. Its a bit like mirrors edge and shadowrun.
Ive also watched a few gameplays on youtube.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 4, 2011)

how can it be like mirrors edge then?, that game was amazing if you don't mind the lack of mindless shooting you get in other games


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 4, 2011)

Techtu said:


> SCAMNATRIX if your reading this I'm sorry I've not got that few quid over to you yet been side tracked like crazy!
> Anyhow, I've been busy lapping my CPU
> Here is a few photo's, some more will be posted in the Sexy Hardware close-up clubhouse.
> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...10977790149_1118611759_32643316_1329591_n.jpg
> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/254695_2210976190109_1118611759_32643309_719238_n.jpg



Beautiful! Have you checked the difference in temps yet? 

Is that Akasa TIM cleaner?


----------



## Techtu (Aug 4, 2011)

Temps are the same at idle usage due to me using C&Q, temps have always sat around 28 - 30c I've yet to spend some time gaming or stress testing but I'm hopeful nonetheless, and yeah that's Akasa TIM cleaner, should I be worried? aha.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 4, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> how can it be like mirrors edge then?, that game was amazing if you don't mind the lack of mindless shooting you get in other games



I didn't really like mirrors edge to much just endless of the same thing, but yes its a sort of free running aspect.

EDIT: I just use isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 4, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Temps are the same at idle usage due to me using C&Q, temps have always sat around 28 - 30c I've yet to spend some time gaming or stress testing but I'm hopeful nonetheless, and yeah that's Akasa TIM cleaner, should I be worried? aha.



Na, I just use the same stuff lol I love the smell of it 



MilkyWay said:


> I didn't really like mirrors edge to much just endless of the same thing, but yes its a sort of free running aspect.



Same here, completed it once and never had the urge to play it again.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 4, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I didn't really like mirrors edge to much just endless of the same thing, but yes its a sort of free running aspect.
> 
> EDIT: I just use isopropyl alcohol.



see - methylated spirits

EDIT:Just been on steam

2 PEICES OF GREAT NEWS.

1)NEW SALE!

2)FREE BRINK THIS WEEKEND!!! (well that was good timing)


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 4, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Quick go on the 360, didn't think it was terrible but i didn't think it was great either. Felt a bit weighty and the graphics at least on the 360 are blurry. Its a bit like mirrors edge and shadowrun.
> Ive also watched a few gameplays on youtube.



I'd hate to play the console version. You're right in saying it's like Mirror's Edge because of the Parkour abilities. I like it, but only when playing with friends, it's really boring on your own. 

Think I'll be hitting the DLC up this weekend once everyone has downloaded it.

*@Techtu:* Nicely done on the lapping. I did that to my old AthlonX2 - helped dramatically. Think I'll grab another lapping kit from Kustom PC and do my Q9550, it needs it.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 4, 2011)

i use baby wipes lol,does the job


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 4, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> @Techtu: Nicely done on the lapping. I did that to my old AthlonX2 - helped dramatically. Think I'll grab another lapping kit from Kustom PC and do my Q9550, it needs it.



would that make a difference on my athlon x2, and my phenom ii considering their both using stock coolers?




MightyMission said:


> i use baby wipes lol,does the job



It doesn't really matter what you use, there are some people that go on about residue, but thats something you'll only face if you leave it there for a few hours, and if your doing that, your doing it wrong


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 4, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> would that make a difference on my athlon x2, and my phenom ii considering their both using stock coolers?



Possibly. I used this when I did mine and it dropped by at least 5°C when I was using an Arctic Cooling 64 HSF.

If you have the money, I'd say give it ago as I doubt you'll lose anything from doing it.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 4, 2011)

my computer makes a buzzing noise when i was running WCG, suggestions?

I think the bearings are going in the CPU fan, would explain the temps being a few degrees more as well.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 4, 2011)

Thats not a bad price for all the paper included!do you guys really think its worth lapping cpu's HSF's?
I know the HSF on fermi's is very concave but i'd sooner chance my arms with a phenom than a gpu,but if it works out alright i'd definitely give the gpu's a shot too.

What TIM do you guys use?

i would normally use mx-2 but i ran out and happened to have a small tube of akasa something 460 and its not all that tbh 

I'd love to remove the IHS and use a cold finger on the core (these things can cool down to -14c and only use like 20w@12v)


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 4, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Thats not a bad price for all the paper included!do you guys really think its worth lapping cpu's HSF's?
> I know the HSF on fermi's is very concave but i'd sooner chance my arms with a phenom than a gpu,but if it works out alright i'd definitely give the gpu's a shot too.
> 
> What TIM do you guys use?
> ...



i'm using some random stuff from maplins, there's no difference between tempretures on thermal pastes (well, it's close to 0.09 difference tops), so just go with whatevers easier


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 4, 2011)

I have noticed some TIM is a bstard to seperate from the HSF and especially with AMD's retarded retention mechanism there is always that fear of whipping the chip out at the same time and breaking/bending rows of pins.

At least with mx2 i know that i just need remove the cpu fan header or turn the water pump off for a minute or so and the paste becomes much more maleable(spelling?) and so less likely to clamp onto the hsf/waterblock


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 4, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'd hate to play the console version. You're right in saying it's like Mirror's Edge because of the Parkour abilities. I like it, but only when playing with friends, it's really boring on your own.
> 
> Think I'll be hitting the DLC up this weekend once everyone has downloaded it.
> 
> *@Techtu:* Nicely done on the lapping. I did that to my old AthlonX2 - helped dramatically. Think I'll grab another lapping kit from Kustom PC and do my Q9550, it needs it.



Well there you go, i only ever played it for a short time and on my own.

Bubba Smith who played Moses Hightower in Police Academy died yesterday August 3rd.
Well i might do a Police Academy marathon in his honour now.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 4, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i'm using some random stuff from maplins, there's no difference between tempretures on thermal pastes (well, it's close to 0.09 difference tops), so just go with whatevers easier



BububuBULLSHIT... Some pastes are dire, not just in terms of losing a few c' but also in terms of curing time or spread ability. Some pastes are also non conductive.

AMDs retention mechanism is a bitch to use as its hard to attach and you cant see where you are lining everything up. Im glad there are alternative kits for coolers for AMD sockets.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 4, 2011)

Absolutely!
everytime i mess with an intel mobo since 478 i get all distressed that i have to return to that wanky AMD setup,
if the holes through the motherboard lined up and the IHS were the same size i would definitely transplant the retention mechanisms.

I used to have this akasa tower thingy that probably wouldnt even be up to cooling a northbridge now,but that had a sensible mounting design
i should have kept it instead of raging and dumping the whole lot when i lost 160gb of music i ripped from vinyl when the machine died on me


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 4, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Absolutely!
> everytime i mess with an intel mobo since 478 i get all distressed that i have to return to that wanky AMD setup,
> if the holes through the motherboard lined up and the IHS were the same size i would definitely transplant the retention mechanisms.
> 
> ...



Losing all that ripped vinyl sounds brutal mate.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 4, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> my computer makes a buzzing noise when i was running WCG, suggestions?
> I think the bearings are going in the CPU fan, would explain the temps being a few degrees more as well.



If it's not your CPU (and I don't think it is) and not your CPU then it's motherboard VRM's. Heard it a million times before. If you downclock it will go away/get quieter.



cheesy999 said:


> i'm using some random stuff from maplins, there's no difference between tempretures on thermal pastes (well, it's close to 0.09 difference tops), so just go with whatevers easier



Try saying that in the support forums and watch you get bashed like I did. If you're a hardcore OC'er, it matters massively which TIM you go for.



MightyMisson: I use Prolimatech PK-1


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 4, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> *Try saying that in the support forums and watch you get bashed like I did. If you're a hardcore OC'er, it matters massively which TIM you go for.
> 
> *
> 
> MightyMisson: I use Prolimatech PK-1



+1

I use AC MX-4, Maybe MX-2 if i have any lying around.

I still have a vial of Zalman STG1 but its been so long since ive used it (years more like) I dont know if its past its shelf life and im not man enough to try it out on my hardware.

One thing i do want to do is put some MX-4 on my 6970s but XFX wont allow that....


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 5, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> If it's not your CPU (and I don't think it is) and not your CPU then it's motherboard VRM's. Heard it a million times before. If you downclock it will go away/get quieter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MilkyWay said:


> BububuBULLSHIT... Some pastes are dire, not just in terms of losing a few c' but also in terms of curing time or spread ability. Some pastes are also non conductive.
> 
> AMDs retention mechanism is a bitch to use as its hard to attach and you cant see where you are lining everything up. Im glad there are alternative kits for coolers for AMD sockets.



I'll get back to you on those tommorow with some facts( or Saturday I've you a lot to do tomorrow) but until then I'll leave you with a sentence that somewhere it up pretty well
thermal pastes are like audio cables,  you don't want to go for the absolute cheapest,  but anything above £10 is almost entirely marketing,  and will give you no,  or very little noticable or recordable difference
(The exception being when both are used at more then a 10m distance.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 5, 2011)

I eagerly await these facts.
Same as the time you tried to tell me tvs are better than monitors 

EDIT: Fact is i already said why some thermal pastes are better than others but who the hell pays over £10 for thermal paste? My MX-4 was around £3-4.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 5, 2011)

MX-2 is what i have lying here


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 5, 2011)

I can think of times I've heard of people on tpu doing it,  I can show  you some products that cost that amount if you want to buy some: laugh: 

and I got back to you on the TVs,  although it was a few days after I said I would

Busy day for me,  I've got to go to the opticians and then see iron maiden( I bought those tickets like a month ago I posted here arthritis time

edit: *at the time,  stupid smartphone 

My tim Is a reasonabley well know brand but I can't remember excatly what it is and I run out of it yesterday so I need some new stuff anyway


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 5, 2011)

@InnocentCriminal - Looks like there is a Brink free weekend on steam IC


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 5, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> @InnocentCriminal - Looks like there is a Brink free weekend on steam IC



how'd you know that, wasn't because I posted it here 3 hours ago was it? 

Still not sure it it's worth installing,  but if it's free,  can't be too bad can it? 

Does the o2 arena have a roof?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 5, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> @InnocentCriminal - Looks like there is a Brink free weekend on steam IC



Get it down and I'll do my best to get on it this weekend.



In regards to thermal paste, nothing else apart from Arctic Silver 5 will do for me. I've used MX-2, Notcua's NT-H1 & Céramique let alone others and Céramique is almost as good as AS5 for me.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys.i paid near on 12 quid for mx-2 But it was a 30gm tube and it lasted through many computers/stripdowns.

O2 has several venues in town and country cheesy:which one?

I think scam was right cheesy,its chokes or vrms on your mobo getting verbal on you,some do it over time and some just do it from the start,it doesnt mean it's on the way out but it hardly inspires confidence!

Annnd i used toothpaste as thermal paste before and it worked better than the paste AMD/Intel attach to there stock heatsinks.
*Chew says Aquafresh FTW!!!i heard him,honest....
It's no good going subzero ofcourse as the moisture will melt the toothpaste but on plus temps its fine..for a while....


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 5, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> O2 has several venues in town and country cheesy:which one?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millennium_Dome <-- The o2


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 5, 2011)

Finally i can build a new system that isn't mine for once lol. Going be building a new system for my friend today when it arrives about half 1 to half 2.
Specs:
Intel 2500k
Asus P8P67 R3 P67 Mobo
2x2GB Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz
1GB MSI Twin Frozr II GTX 560ti
1TB Samsung F3 Hard Drive
Arctic cooling freezer pro 7 cpu cooler
Antec Truepower new 650w
Edimax wireless card 300mps
Samsung DVD Drive
Xclio Touch 320 case
total= £644

If your wondering why theres a Arctic Cooling freezer pro 7 cpu cooler and i didn't choose better for my friend,its because it was part of scan "no brainer" deal the whole rig excluding DVD drive and wireless card which was £612. It was a lot cheaper than picking separately the parts even from diff websites.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 5, 2011)

the new i5/i7 dont run that hot anyway do they?
looks like you will be having fun either way


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nah don't think so lol i'm quite happy and jealous for my friend as i must of spent more than that on my rig on a slower pace lol.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 5, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Finally i can build a new system ...
> total= £644



That is not a bad price for a 2500K rig.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 5, 2011)

I can't freakin' wait for Rage...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 5, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> That is not a bad price for a 2500K rig.



Tell me about it lol,another great deal from scan for a 2500k:


> Thermaltake Dokker Black Mid Tower Case with built in HDD Hotswap Docking for 3.5/2.5" SATA w/o PSU
> 550W Antec TruePower New, Modular, 80 PLUS Bronze, 82% Eff', SLI/CrossFire, EPS 12V, 120mm Fan
> Intel Core i5 2500K Unlocked, S1155, Sandy Bridge, Quad Core, 3.3GHz GPU 850Mhz 6MB Cache 95W Retail
> Gigabyte GA-Z68A-D3-B3, Intel Z68, 1155, PCI-E 2.0 (x16), DDR3 1866/2133, SATA 6GB/s, RAID, ATX
> ...


total £384 no gpu and 100w less psu.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 5, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Tell me about it lol,another great deal from scan for a 2500k:
> 
> total £384 no gpu and 100w less psu.



Hmm, I might need to rethink how cheap computers are getting nowadays.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 5, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> I think scam was right cheesy,its chokes or vrms on your mobo getting verbal on you,some do it over time and some just do it from the start,it doesnt mean it's on the way out but it hardly inspires confidence!



well i've worked out it's not the graphics card, i don't think it's the board 'cause this one is brand new, but identical model as my last one (went back under warranty), so i think it's the fan, because it's also running really loudly almost constantly lately


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 5, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Hmm, I might need to rethink how cheap computers are getting nowadays.



Crazy =/


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 5, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Crazy =/



i know, only bit that's still expensive in computers and that's graphics cards, and that's down to nvidia and ATI currently being absolutely rubbish, compared to the rest of the industry


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 5, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i know, only bit that's still expensive in computers and that's graphics cards, and that's down to nvidia and ATI currently being absolutely rubbish, compared to the rest of the industry



I think the graphics cards are fine, a 6870 is amazingly powerful and can do its job fine unless you want ultra on everything.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 5, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I think the graphics cards are fine, a 6870 is amazingly powerful and can do its job fine unless you want ultra on everything.



i'm going to say it bluntly, a few year ago i got this GTS 250 for £80 brand new, if i spend £80 today, i get something with *roughly the same performance*

if i look at the CPU industry or the hard drive industry, and we looks at the difference in the same timespan, £80 has gone from core 2 duo, to phenom x4, and from 500GB HD, to 3TB HD or 60GB SSD, otherwise known as between *2-6 times as much for the same price*

edit:+this has also happened


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 5, 2011)

i've got to say your wrong fella.
£100 ten years ago would have had you a NVIDIA GeForce2 Ultra 64MB
£100 five years ago would net you a XFX 7900GT 256MB 
£100 today can swipe you a GeForce GTS 450 Cyclone 1GB
the performance comparison between those 3 speaks for itself


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 5, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i've got to say your wrong fella.
> £100 ten years ago would have had you a NVIDIA GeForce2 Ultra 64MB
> £100 five years ago would net you a XFX 7900GT 256MB
> £100 today can swipe you a GeForce GTS 450 Cyclone 1GB
> the performance comparison between those 3 speaks for itself



that's over a longer time span, £100 can get you a GTS 450, a year ago, it would of got you a GTS 450, 2 years ago, it would of got you a GTX 260, 3 years ago, it would of got you a Gts 250

I think you can see why i'm disapointed, theres was loads of improvement up till 4 series, but this laest series (500+6000), are excatly the same price/performance, having a higher top end, is not good for all us mid range people


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 5, 2011)

50 mins left until my 5850 auction ends on ebay :3


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 50 mins left until my 5850 auction ends on ebay :3



link?

5000 series has the sort of price/perf i'm looking for

that said, the 6870's, although not as good as i would expect them to be. have come down a lot in price lately


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 5, 2011)

Actually is 35mins left


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Actually is 35mins left



It's price, It's over £100!!!!

ebay was a good decision really


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 5, 2011)

Pitty though. I wanted at least £120 or 130 for it


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Pitty though. I wanted at least £120 or 130 for it



the price normally goes up a lot in the last minute though, doesn't it?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 5, 2011)

we shall see.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 5, 2011)

7mins left and still £101 

bid motherf**kers!! bidddd!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 7mins left and still £101



actually i would consider it £109


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 5, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> actually i would consider it £109



£110. Paypal me and i'll pull it from listings right now....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 5, 2011)

2mins left!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> £110. Paypal me and i'll pull it from listings right now....



no i was just adding your £8 to the postage, i spent my money on a black edition of death note (that's one good book, got much bigger artwork then the normal edition and it's printed on black paper so it looks amazing)

my current money is about -£1.60, so if you pay postage i might consider accepting it for free

EDIT:Oh, it finished, bad luck


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 5, 2011)

yeah. yer didnt get get back to me quick enough!!!


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 5, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> but anything above £10 is almost entirely marketing,  and will give you no,  *or very little noticable or recordable difference
> *(The exception being when both are used at more then a 10m distance.



Yes, you are slightly correct. The more you spend on TIM, the smaller the difference in temp is.
And to a hardcore OC'er, that 0.1deg.C is worth paying the extra £2 for.
I don't think it's worth the extra money for me, but you've got to realise that not everyone thinks like us.
I see a lot of people in the forums forcing their opinions on others, and you don't want to fall into that trap cheesy.
Yes there is a tiny difference in the most expensive TIM's. But it *is* worth it for some people. You can't dispute that because you're not them  it's just your opinion, not a fact.



Good afternnon everyone, anyone up to much today?
I gotta go shoot a music video down the beach. Gotta load up on beers first though...


----------



## gumpty (Aug 5, 2011)

Well lads and ladies,

I start a new job Monday which probably wont be anywhere near as quiet as my current one has been for the past four years, so I doubt I'll have much time to lurk here on TPU from here on out. 

Have really enjoyed the ride, have learned lots, it's been fun.

Ka kite ano,
gumpty

(p.s. this isn't really a goodbye - I'll still be lurking, just a hell of a lot less)


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 5, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Yes, you are slightly correct. The more you spend on TIM, the smaller the difference in temp is.
> And to a hardcore OC'er, that 0.1deg.C is worth paying the extra £2 for.
> I don't think it's worth the extra money for me, but you've got to realise that not everyone thinks like us.
> I see a lot of people in the forums forcing their opinions on others, and you don't want to fall into that trap cheesy.
> ...



music video, i hope it's for a good song, all i'm doing today is going to see iron maiden now 

Is the music video for them? 

weirdly enough you'd think i'd be listening to some metal but it's ELO i'm listening to at the moment

EDIT:Anyone know if it's worth going here? https://rewards.sky.com/mvc/event?u...and-treats/sky-backstage/__Content/row1event#


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 5, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> music video, i hope it's for a good song, all i'm doing today is going to see iron maiden now
> 
> Is the music video for them?
> 
> weirdly enough you'd think i'd be listening to some metal but it's ELO i'm listening to at the moment



You might not like it, but it's for this song:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0bghMgQJb4

They've got another video out; this one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQX7vn-jYd4

Might not be everyone's taste, but they're somewhat of a local legend around here.


Hope you have a good time at Iron Maiden. You actually going to a live gig?


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 5, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> You might not like it, but it's for this song:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0bghMgQJb4
> 
> They've got another video out; this one:
> ...



yeah, live, trying to work out where to eat, probably going to end up being fish and chips

that music is just terrible, i know everyone has different tastes but seriously?, they start swearing in the second line 

sounds like some guys talking over the top of the closest music's ever got to a photoshop

Then again there's gonna be the people who listen to that stuff having the same opinion about iron maiden probably (if that sentence makes sense)


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 5, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> yeah, live, trying to work out where to eat, probably going to end up being fish and chips
> 
> that music is just terrible, i know everyone has different tastes but seriously?, they start swearing in the second line
> 
> sounds like some guys talking over the top of the closest music's ever got to a photoshop



Both the songs there are over 5 years old! Back in the day when no-one had even heard of a non-london accented rap group it was actually quite refreshing.

They've never claimed to be good or anything; their record label is "Bedsit Productions" and they do the lot on budget equipment.

Loads of people don't like them, but loads of people do. They've done gigs eeeeverywhere and get a really good reception every time.

Funny story: Me and my little brother are in a rap group (SECTION19) and we entered into a battle of the bands against Altered Mind States, another rapper and 5 guitar groups with a bunch of emo's and rockers in the crowd. We made it through to the final and AMS didn't! We managed to beat a load of guitar groups, at a battle of the *bands* and we do rap music  unheard of isn't it?
Oh, and it was our first gig  Shows you how forceful music can be when it's live and done right. Even crossing genres like that.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 5, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Both the songs there are over 5 years old! Back in the day when no-one had even heard of a non-london accented rap group it was actually quite refreshing.
> 
> They've never claimed to be good or anything; their record label is "Bedsit Productions" and they do the lot on budget equipment.
> 
> ...



I don't


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 5, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I don't



you don't what?


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 5, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I don't
> you don't what?



have a working keyboard, it just stopped working mid sentence there, im writing with mouse qnd it not good

why does my pc always break when i finally have it working?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 5, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> yeah, live, trying to work out where to eat, probably going to end up being fish and chips
> 
> that music is just terrible, i know everyone has different tastes but seriously?, they start swearing in the second line
> 
> ...



Better not be dissin the irons mate... they got be lots of praise and high marks for music recitals when i was doing music back at school.

I'd have to find yer and slap you around with my guitar


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Better not be dissin the irons mate... they got be lots of praise and high marks for music recitals when i was doing music back at school



if was dissing them i wouldn't bee seeing them live, m saying all the people that listen to rap and stuff probably don't like them as much as we do.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I'd have to find yer and slap you around with my guitar



if you do that i get to keep your guitar


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 5, 2011)

gumpty said:


> Well lads and ladies,
> 
> I start a new job Monday which probably wont be anywhere near as quiet as my current one has been for the past four years, so I doubt I'll have much time to lurk here on TPU from here on out.
> 
> ...



Good luck, speak soon!


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 5, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Good luck, speak soon!



i missed the post, sad to see a member leave

EDIT:My keyboard works now


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 5, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> if you do that i get to keep your guitar



no you dont lol


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 5, 2011)

Trying to get a wireless access point to work as a client for my xbox 360. The router will assign an ip when i set up the access point on the pc but for some reason when i plug it into the 360 it doesn't get an ip which is weird.

Also just bought a pair of Superlux 668B headphones cant wait as i just said fuck it to myself and bought the AKG 240 velour pads to mod them with.

EDIT: Jealous of that build Kuro is making for someone else. Although the Xclio case sounds terrible.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 5, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> EDIT: Jealous of that build Kuro is making for someone else. Although the Xclio case sounds terrible.



Well, if you are the kind of person who does it once and let it sit collecting dust for the next x years, I think its not bad.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 5, 2011)

Managed to get client mode working on my wireless access point i had to copy DHCP info like gateway and DNS address so it used the router and not the access point for DHCP.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 5, 2011)

That was awesome!!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 5, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> EDIT: Jealous of that build Kuro is making for someone else. Although the Xclio case sounds terrible.



The case isn't that bad actually it has good cable management holes,only thing is i suck at it so hard i still manage to make it look messy still lol. Even though the Antec truepower new 650w is a modular,i only used the cables attached to the psu.
The case is a lot better than mine,but i do have a few odd cuts on my finger tips,the only thing annoying and spent most time is on the damn I/O shield i can never fit them in right to point i'd cut myself lol.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 6, 2011)

gumpty said:


> Well lads and ladies,
> 
> I start a new job Monday which probably wont be anywhere near as quiet as my current one has been for the past four years, so I doubt I'll have much time to lurk here on TPU from here on out.
> 
> ...



Aw man, I didn't notice your post either. Take care of yourself, and don't be a stranger  you're welcome round these parts


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 6, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> That was awesome!!!



Nice mate, glad the gig was good.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 6, 2011)

Here you go cheesy, someone's yt'ed a vid already lol good to hear you enjoyed it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dltp3ZGwZ_A


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 6, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Nice mate, glad the gig was good.



Yeah,  the music was great and it was fun as well,  they've decided to do another album though so instead of the final frontier,  they called it the driveway to the final frontier, I got the time wrong, when I looked at the timetable I thought it was an hour long but it's actually around 3  (just the main performance  the whole thing was 6:30-11:00)

the opening( dragonforce)was good but at the end of the day it just wasn't anywhere near as good as maiden themselves , to be expected though really as it's only their second performance with the new guy 

What's irritating now is that there aren't any good tours on till after Christmas that I'm aware of


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 6, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Here you go cheesy, someone's yt'ed a vid already lol good to hear you enjoyed it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dltp3ZGwZ_A



Video doesn't really do it justice of course,  still better then the pictures my friend took with his iPhone 

One thing that surprised  me is the variety of people there,  and everyone was really nice as well.

Sorry for the double its hard to add in a quote on my phone


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 6, 2011)

Even though they are old dudes now Maiden have still got it! I like classic Maiden and the new stuff not so much.

Well i might be going to the Red Hot Chili Peppers gig at the SECC they just announced a new tour. I dont really like going to gigs but i make an exception for them as im a big fan so to speak.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm thinking of seeing the chilli peppers as well,  all depends on if I can get the money quick enough


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 6, 2011)

“if you run short on cash, theres always that option. dont forget to use vasaline” -Freedomeclipse



Glad you enjoyed your first live set though fella.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 6, 2011)

same the chilli peppers are awesome. ideas on how much it is gonna cost


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 6, 2011)

Apparently the chili peppers aren't slated for any london appearances till november,but your lookin £55 for average placing (floor/level 1 middle)atm


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 6, 2011)

Is there anyone i trust with paypal lurking around?? I need a hand transfering some funds 

Sold my PSU for £75 on fleabay.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 6, 2011)

dunno mate,i use paypal but i most definitely am not trustworthy! just kidding,if you need still havent got it sorted ,let me know.
you sold a psu for £75! nigerian prince was it?
you need to send those buyers my way to buy some old imacs!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks MM, but i would preferably deal with Sam or Tatty or Kuro even. No offense to you. but i havent traded with you before, and i dont know you that well either as you havent been with the forums that long and the last thing i need is someone running running away with my money 

but thanks for the offer


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow lol
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=340045


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 6, 2011)

no worries dude,i won't offer again.hope you get it sorted


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 6, 2011)

If only they'd allow you to go around the scammers house and break his legs with a crowbar while your mates ransack his house. Breaking his fingers is also optional. but he needs to be able to push himself around in a wheelchair....


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 6, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Wow lol
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=340045



HAHAHA! Fat fuckin' stupid douche!


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 6, 2011)

thats the worst thing about dealing online,there are some total cunts that won't think twice about pulling a fast one.
I sold an r/c car on ebay last year and the guy didnt have a clue,he told me he broke it and wanted to send it back for a full refund 
so i emailed the text to ebay and let it go.
Then he tried to reverse payment by card,and then opened an ebay case,all the while telling me he done this and that to it,now its a melted pile of metal an plastic but i want my money back...
i only wish i could see that wanker face to mashed face...

Scotland is miles to far to go even to straighten someone out especially for a piddly couple hundred quid


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 6, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Scotland is miles to far to go even to straighten someone out especially for a piddly couple hundred quid



thats why we need Tatty and his ties to the MoD 

If anyone can get us a C-47 or chinook to drop us over scotland. it would be Tatty


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 6, 2011)

was he the guy that done tatty for a ps3?
under a different screen name..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 6, 2011)

that was a guy called 'Watercooled'

I think moonpig got shafted by him...im not sure


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 6, 2011)

oh right-my mistake..
for some reason i thought watercooled _was_ kyle.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 6, 2011)

I am getting confused with kylezer and kyle20302322341122.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 6, 2011)

nah, it was a new guy that kinda just joined the forum a few weeks ago and tried to sell stuff on the forums. claimed he was well established on aria and some other forums. had good heatware etc etc.

then he sold piggy a dodgy PS3 claiming it was fine, it broke within a week. and then a member here called Huskie bought it - opened it up and found out that someone had already opened it up before and done a shitty repair job on it. It was obvious that it wasnt a qualified Sony tech that did the work. and since it was already opened up the warranty seal was broken.

Luckily Huskie is an electrician so he understands what he hes looking at and he manged to fix it.

So you can understand my reluctance to deal with newcomers when it comes to dealing with money/trades.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 6, 2011)

that must have been heartbreaking ot buy it then find its nackered so soon after buying it.

yea i understand about dealing,i tend to go by instincts with people otherwise i wouldnt have offered-but of course everyone is different and have there own way of gauging wether something is kosher or not.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 6, 2011)

Personally i would only buy parts from users that are a regular viewer to the forums.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 6, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Personally i would only buy parts from users that are a regular viewer to the forums.



Ive only sold & bought a few items on TPU, Most of dealings were with Scam. I do prefer my hardware new though...I love that 'brandnew' smell when you unbox something thats just come directly from the warehouse. also with new parts, they dont have a previous service history so theres no need to worry about how its been treated by the previous owner.

Most of the members on the forums treat their hardware fairly good. the only real complaints ive heard from trading members was the item was dusty. previous owner didnt bother giving it a wipe when putting it in a box.

I cant stand dusty hardware. Just looking at the build up on my 902's dust filters makes me sick. so whatever i send out gets a good blast with a air duster and a full wipe down otherwise i wouldnt be able to look at it or pick it up.

(OCD is a lovely thing)


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 6, 2011)

Yup, through the power of the community, we got watercooled banned (in the long run) 

Freedom, did you get that sorted? PM me if you still need help with it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 6, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Yup, through the power of the community, we got watercooled banned (in the long run)
> 
> Freedom, did you get that sorted? PM me if you still need help with it.



Dont worry, Ive already spent all my money 

I need your help with it next week though. Since it was my first time selling stuff on fleabay. paypal is holding payment until the guy leaves good feedback before the funds get released.

Bought some Gentle Typhoons. and whatever i have left i need to cover buying some SODIMMs for a friends laptop.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 6, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive only sold & bought a few items on TPU, Most of dealings were with Scam. I do prefer my hardware new though...I love that 'brandnew' smell when you unbox something thats just come directly from the warehouse. also with new parts, they dont have a previous service history so theres no need to worry about how its been treated by the previous owner.
> 
> Most of the members on the forums treat their hardware fairly good. the only real complaints ive heard from trading members was the item was dusty. previous owner didnt bother giving it a wipe when putting it in a box.
> 
> ...



I too prefer getting things new,i love the fresh new smell of goods too.
I'm sure the most satisfying one getting new nowadays must be a car or even a house. Seeing lot of cars these days are bought "used",the smell of a fresh brand new car from the factory/dealer is a very satisfying feeling.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't mind buying used if it's from a good home. Although, I do like to test the waters in the BST forums - I'll be the one to bite the bullet and buy something (cheap) from a zero poster/new member just to see what they're like.

I just had my PP dispute cleared up, they refunded me because the seller hasn't even bothered to put in a defence.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 6, 2011)

And guess who got the pleasure in banning Watercooled?


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 6, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> And guess who got the pleasure in banning Watercooled?



 What a fitting end!


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 6, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> What a fitting end!



Little consolation for the Pig though.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 6, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Little consolation for the Pig though.



Too true. Of all the people to get ripped; one of the nicest here :shadedshu


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 6, 2011)

well at least watercooled's heatware is messed up. that should stop him trading on other forums. Im not sure if hes banned form heatware also. but i heard he created another account after moonpig and some other members shit on his main heatware account.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 6, 2011)

Watercooled is only one of a few people who scammed, ive seen a few over the years. TBH I only know about watercooled because you lot mentioned it.
If its cheap enough im lenient but bigger stuff you have to really think will the item be as described and will they actually send it. There's not that many UK sellers on TPU so not much to consider most of the time.
I accept the responsibilities of using a b/s/t forum.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 6, 2011)

kyle2020 didn't send out money or items or something like that and everyone jumped to his defence because he was a regular member, im unsure what happened in the end. Could have just been like he told the people family issues but like i said i dont know how that turned out.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 6, 2011)

anyone watching the tottenham riots??? tune into bbcnews 24 and you might see me on tv!!!


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> anyone watching the tottenham riots??? tune into bbcnews 24 and you might see me on tv!!!



Whoa, wtf? I have a 2 hour kip and it all kicks off!

Is that you chucking a petrol bomb?  What you wearing?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2011)

Nah Im just kidding. I could go out there but its dangerous and i dont want to get caught in the middle if it kicks off again.

them people down there have been attacking firefighters too!


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 7, 2011)

Red handed mate.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2011)

stalker!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2011)

I still got some pyrotechnics leftover from a paintball game. i should go out there and throw some blue smoke!!! but then i'd probably get hit by a rubber bullet


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 7, 2011)

So whys there riots in Tottenham? Interesting apparently police shot someone and everyone just retaliated.
EDIT: Riots happened after a demonstration about the shooting.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I still got some pyrotechnics leftover from a paintball game. i should go out there and throw some blue smoke!!! but then i'd probably get hit by a rubber bullet



Can you see any of it out of your window? You don't live in an area like that do you? You live in a quiet looking neighbourhood IIRC (Yea, I googlemapped your address  a little while ago when we were talking about room temps)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Can you see any of it out of your window? You don't live in an area like that do you? You live in a quiet looking neighbourhood IIRC (Yea, I googlemapped your address  a little while ago when we were talking about room temps)



the 'riot' is literally happening on my doorstep. thats how close i am to it. not even 10mins walk away


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 7, 2011)

I think riots are the least of your worries if Scam is stalking you.
No seriously thats some dangerous stuff, people have been looting too. Shame people capitalising on something like that.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/tv/bbc_news24/watchlive
Watching it live to get an idea of whats going on.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2011)

I was sad when i heard they were looting... I could have gotten in on it and chances are the cops wouldnt come after me anyway!! Heard some negro's were running off with TVs!!


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the 'riot' is literally happening on my doorstep. thats how close i am to it. not even 10mins walk away



Bloody hell, I'd shut my windows mate, the smoke looks terrible. Unless they're pulling up footage from old riots to make it look worse, like they usually do 



MilkyWay said:


> I think riots are the least of your worries if Scam is stalking you.



 Hey, I stalk for your protection.

Scam - Stalking Traders so you don't have to.

We should all have catchphrases man.

If it ain't Fire - it ain't Freedom!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2011)

I know y'all know how much i love playing with fire...but trust me... I didnt do it!


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I was sad when i heard they were looting... I could have gotten in on it and chances are the cops wouldnt come after me anyway!! Heard some negro's were running off with TVs!!



Mark Duggan was the guys name who was shot the other day. Dunno who he is but looks like some minority "gangsta", not my words thats the Guardians (i did a google search).


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 7, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Bloody hell, I'd shut my windows mate, the smoke looks terrible. Unless they're pulling up footage from old riots to make it look worse, like they usually do
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL reminds me of that program Rouge Traders.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2011)

No idea, I didnt know the guy. but if there be lootin, I be rollin!!

I didnt even know there was a protest happening until they blew up a bus.


Heard they also set fire to a shop of some sort....

If they set fire to my favorite pizza place. Even police protection wont be able to save them...I will hunt them down!!


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 7, 2011)

Freedom, is there a big Royal Mail sorting office in Tottenham? Like one of the hub things? Just thinking in case if possible shipping delays due to P.O. ramsack-ness or whatever.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> No idea, I didnt know the guy. but if there be lootin, I be rollin!!
> 
> I didnt even know there was a protest happening until they blew up a bus



Wow i knew they torched police cars but a bus that sounds heavy.

Looks like a bunch of youths left at the riots, pussies looting are taking advantage of a bad situation. LOL there is a bunch of black guys around the news reporter annoying him.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> LOL there is a bunch of black guys around the news reporter annoying him.



Yep.... welcome to Tottenham.

home of every wannabe gangstah rappah!! init blad!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yep.... welcome to Tottenham.
> 
> home of every wannabe gangstah rappah!! init blad!!



Up here its the Middle Eastern Asians acting like they are African Gs lol.









"Viskey tippin oot da glasses."
Pollockshields is an area of south Glasgow where a lot of like Pakistani and that live but it also has a part of it that's got mansions and stuff which is weird.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 7, 2011)

Did you see some random geezer giving the cameraman a mobile phone at the end after the idiots jumping about? The camerman just stayed looking at the camera and some guy put a mobile up to his ear and the camerman held the phone! Proper random!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2011)

If i was that cameraman, I would have taken the phone and shouted "HELLLO?!" at the top of my voice like that tv show after the nokia ringtone. cant remember what tv show it was...

"HELLO?! IM ON THE BUS! .... WHAT??! YEAH ITS ON FIRE!!!!!!"


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If i was that cameraman, I would have taken the phone and shouted "HELLLO?!" at the top of my voice like that tv show after the nokia ringtone. cant remember what tv show it was...
> 
> "HELLO?! IM ON THE BUS! .... WHAT??! YEAH ITS ON FIRE!!!!!!"



Trigger Happy TV


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Trigger Happy TV



that would most likely be smoke inhalation....

News just in....more buildings have been set on fire....

to put it bluntly. its like the whole highstreet is on fire.

Anarchists are still out there lighting fires


*gets ready to evacuate my PC*


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 7, 2011)

Like i said people are taking advantage of a situation which i dont think is right. Imagine they damaged your property? HERE PEOPLE PAY TAXES SO RIGHTLY THEY ARE TRASHING OUR POLICE CARS!!! Wee faggots just pushed over one of the reporters.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 7, 2011)

Yup, trigger Happy TV with Dom Joly. That was epic when it first came out.

Are these people idiots? They're smashing up an old bill car in front of a camera without any masks on. And anyway - a half-decent criminal should have got everything out of the boot. Do you know how much a Police-branded hi-vis is worth to the right thief? OPPACHOOOONITY!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2011)

mum wants to evacuate. but i said im going down with the ship 

fires are getting pretty close


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2011)

smoke is so thick outside my window. you cant see fuck all


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 7, 2011)

Take your chances out there with the mob or stay in and potentially be stuck in a burning house? Tough decision.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Take your chances out there with the mob or stay in and potentially be stuck in a burning house? Tough decision.



I'll take my chances.....

in hell!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 7, 2011)

Theres a guy on a facebook page telling me the riots are right because the london met are heavy handed and discriminate against youths and young adults. What does that have to do with a guy that was shot?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Theres a guy on a facebook page telling me the riots are right because the london met are heavy handed and discriminate against youths and young adults. What does that have to do with a guy that was shot?



that maybe true, but with all due respect to him...this riot isnt about 'heavy handedness' Its about a guy getting shot.

If he wishes to protest about heavy handedness then hes more then welcome to book a timeslot...

Just after they rebuild Aldi... 

Where else will i go for my cheap food now since its burned to the ground


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2011)

4:15am

Still on guard duty


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2011)

6.08am. choppers finally pissed off!! now to get some kip!!


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 7, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> LOL reminds me of that program Rouge Traders.



I pissed myself at that,got a mental image of guys trading lipstick


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 7, 2011)

freedom, we haven't heard from you in a couple hours so i have taken the liberty of declaring you MIA... hope you are alright


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 7, 2011)

Freedom has been vanned I think. Or he hit the sack.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 7, 2011)

He has probably been lifted by the police for the offence of observation of a civil disturbance and breathing in melted police car smoke, the police don't like people watching whilst they get spanked.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 7, 2011)

Kinda proud that the UK public has actually reacted to something.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 7, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> Kinda proud that the UK public has actually reacted to something.



If only they'd do it because of their government.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 7, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> If only they do it because of their government.



One step at a time


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 7, 2011)

The french have got that pinned,they won't take any crap off the gov'ment.
Fair play to them.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Freedom has been vanned I think. *Or he hit the sack*.



^ this!! And im still here. choking on the smoke


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ^ this!! And im still here. choking on the smoke



Nice to hear that you are still around. People still having fun with police there?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2011)

they were having a lot more fun with BBC's camera crew last night.... I cant believe they were attacked.

No one knew what was going on in tottenham for the last 10hrs as side from witness's calling in to the BBC/radio and giving the witness eyeviews of what was going on.

IMO. there are a lot of people in Tottenham that bare a lot of hatred and animosity towards the police. bust they wouldnt have the guts to put on the show that happened last night.

3 burnt out police cars. more then 4 burnt down buildings. and bus that has been completely burnt to the ground thats probably not even worth its weight in scrap metal.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 7, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> I pissed myself at that,got a mental image of guys trading lipstick



Rogue Traders LOL I missed spelt it Rouge Traders.
Also im not proud of the rioters. There's better ways to get something rather than go primal and smash everything up and im from Glasgow so i know a thing or 2 about being an idiot 
I lol'd at how it started as people wanting answers for a death and now its "Ow this is symptoms of a disenfranchised society".

There's tension in Tottenham with the police a lot of people still remember the riots that happened years ago.
Glad your place didn't burn to cinders last night Freedom and yeah i saw the BBC newsreporter getting shoved around last night after saying "why are you trying to block the camera?" then there where some black dudes pushing the camera.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh dear. theyve cut the power to the grid  all i have now is my trusty 5year old laptop. (battry life around 1hr30mins give or take)

Opcenter is down!!!


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Oh dear. theyve cut the power to the grid  all i have now is my trusty 5year old laptop. (battry life around 1hr30mins give or take)



Good luck! Report when you get your power back again.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2011)

Imo they should have cut the fire to the grid last night while the fires were still blazin


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 7, 2011)

The loot stolen in Tottenham is believed to be sold on the black market.
Irony at its best.

The atmosphere at the Emirates Stadium is said to electrifying, but apparently White Hart Lane is on fire...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2011)

If i coulda gatherd together a few scotsman last night. I would have painted half of my face blue and charged the line of riot police and mounted horsey police and screamed "FREEEEDDDDOOOMMM!!!!"

Or maybe i should have went out there looking for a fight dressed as a spartan.... hmmmm.

Note to self... get a spartan outfit....


Or batman even.....

that would be hilarious.

Id kick the shit out of the looters while the riot police would be kicking the shit out of me


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2011)

I can imagine it now....the BBC news crew recording a lonely spartan getting jumped raped by a group of 30 riot police....

Id still do it for the lols


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 7, 2011)

aye broadwater farm was interesting!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2011)

bah. almost bingo fuel on this laptop....


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 7, 2011)

I love those Hobgoblin Beers its like 4 for £5 in Lidl so its £1.25 a bottle and that's a pint a bottle. I don't know anywhere you can get a decent pint of ale for £1.25, lovely stuff.

Hows Tottenham looking Freedom?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 7, 2011)

It appears that Freedom is still stuck in a cave without electricity. I heard protests are moving towards White City, and Westfield is getting stoned (literally).


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 7, 2011)

caught sight of this today...


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 8, 2011)

Steam's rick-rolling it's users?

Man, I hope Freedom's alright. Last thing we need is our strongest soldier AWOL


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 8, 2011)

Wonder how long he can last without internet. Ah well, he still have gundams.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 8, 2011)

Yup 2nd night of rioting, any bloody excuse I say. They should get the water cannons out to the pricks.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Wonder how long he can last without internet. Ah well, he still have gundams.



i thought he owned a HTC for internet, or was he the one that decided they only needed 100MB?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 8, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Yup 2nd night of rioting, any bloody excuse I say. They should get the water cannons out to the pricks.



Ken Livingstone refuse to blame them though. Such a prick he is. If I were the head of police everyone would have been vanned.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 8, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Yup 2nd night of rioting, any bloody excuse I say. They should get the water cannons out to the pricks.



I don't know I like seeing the police be on the receiving end for a change.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 8, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> I don't know I like seeing the police be on the receiving end for a change.



Thats a maybe, though looting, destroying properties, assaultings etc are way out of line and it's just an excuse for a bunch of low life chavs to run amock regardless of what it started over anyway. And imo you carry guns you must be prepared to be shot at and possibly killed, thats life.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 8, 2011)

*NdMk2o1o:* This was the original article that got me interested in downsampling.

As the arrogant Benetanegia mentioned, downsampling is a technique used in Super-Sampling but the difference I _think_ is that instead of the GFX drivers applying it only to jaggies, you render the _whole _ game at a higher resolution giving you a better overall image on everything.

This was the original thread that started the PCGH article.

Maybe once we've got more info & results maybe a thread can be started. I'm keen.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 8, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> *NdMk2o1o:* This was the original article that got me interested in downsampling.
> 
> As the arrogant Benetanegia mentioned, downsampling is a technique used in Super-Sampling but the difference I _think_ is that instead of the GFX drivers applying it only to jaggies, you render the _whole _ game at a higher resolution giving you a better overall image on everything.
> 
> ...



Cheers defo going to look into this when I get home, having another exucse not to talk to the mrs would be great  and yea I think the pics shown where it is the whole game rendered at a higher res instead of just the jaggies looks a lot better, some of the MW2 and GTA 4 screens I saw look amazing


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 8, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Cheers defo going to look into this when I get home, having another exucse not to talk to the mrs would be great  and yea I think the pics shown where it is the whole game rendered at a higher res instead of just the jaggies looks a lot better, some of the MW2 and GTA 4 screens I saw look amazing



As you have an nVIDIA card should be able to do this a hell of a lot easier than I can. F'ing ATi not including this feature.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 8, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> As you have an nVIDIA card should be able to do this a hell of a lot easier than I can. F'ing ATi not including this feature.



In the NV control panel? isn't that just supersampling as was mentioned or is there a different setting?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 8, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> In the NV control panel? isn't that just supersampling as was mentioned or is there a different setting?



According to these videos it shows you how to create the resolutions.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 8, 2011)

Its no longer Tottenham riots its now London riots. TBH if you think its all about police and oppressed youths your sadly mistaken, its about F'ALL now and they are targeting more than just the police as evident with the looting and vandalism.

Let the police dugs loose get these fucking idiots vanned.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 8, 2011)

Inevitable really.
If only they had some direction so it could be a motivational thing as opposed to be just robbing for today fack tomorrow.
If they claimed the robbing and pillaging was in the face of tax increase without cost of living increases parrallel.

If they asked for the recent tax increase to be frozen so they could actually stand a chance of surviving in all legitimacy,
then they wouldn't be so easy to write off and the media could then get behind them instead of villifying(spelling?) them as brainless thugs /t'ugs yagetme nuh starr....

Instead its just going to end in shackles chains and the perfect excuse for more surveilance cameras everywhere.

I hope i don't come across as a conspiracy theorist,anarchaist or whatever it's just silly to write people off for acting in the moment without knowing the full details.You can't make an informed decision without full knowledge.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 8, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> According to these videos it shows you how to create the resolutions.



I tried that and it wouldn't let me set the resolution, luckily the windows display settings did so 

EDIT:Wrong thread, stupid TPU forums, but whilst i'm here, does anyone know anything about the nvidia drivers?


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I tried that and it wouldn't let me set the resolution, luckily the windows display settings did so
> 
> EDIT:Wrong thread, stupid *user*, but whilst i'm here, does anyone know anything about the nvidia drivers?



Fix'd!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 8, 2011)

Honestly guys our government,we send armies to different countries to "control" their riot or help them. They can't even control their own citizens riot.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 8, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Fix'd!



no, i just clicked the qoute button on one page, wrote some stuff, and it posted it on a different one


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 8, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Inevitable really.
> If only they had some direction so it could be a motivational thing as opposed to be just robbing for today fack tomorrow.
> If they claimed the robbing and pillaging was in the face of tax increase without cost of living increases parrallel.
> 
> ...



People should not steal or trash up places just as a form of protest. Does it really make sense to loot from innocent people and trash up random properties? Buses! Why attack a bus?

Im all for protests and demonstrations, sit ins that sort of thing because yeah violence solves everything doesn't it?!

In this case they are all brainless thugs infact fuck it id be glad to call anyone who riots a brainless thug there is no need for it. A revolt targets things to gain an upper hand, a revolution has people at its head, if people want to revolt they need to pick proper targets rather than being random. What am i saying its a bunch of wee fanny that think they can go around looting taking advantage of a situation.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 8, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Honestly guys our government,we send armies to different countries to "control" their riot or help them. They can't even control their own citizens riot.



If they tried to step in and quell the rioters it would be heavy handed, they do nothing and the riots continue and people say they are useless.

The police can never win.

Id just go in and bang em all in the vans, call in neighbouring police to help. Think about how to punish them all later just get them off the streets right now.


----------



## Millennium (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm glad there arent any riots around my part of london. Innocent bystanders (shop and house owners) are taking the heat for what seems to me to be just a load of opportunistic looting. Nothing to do with politics, or protesting. For god sake the guy had a (replica?) gun he looked dangerous what can you do?

Here's hoping the riots calm down. Though looking at the news today at work it doesn't look like its over.

Maybe it does have a lesson to teach in terms of disaffected youth and lack of opportunities in some parts of London though. Let's hope the economy stays (relatively) strong and we don't get a downwards spiral here.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 8, 2011)

carnival is going to be nothing short of chaos,never mind the 3 youths throwing stuff that got hyped into a riot the year before last...
When the police claim the guy shot one of them and its found the shot copper had a police bullet sunk into his radio,its going to do nothing but fuel the already plentiful hatred.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 8, 2011)

Your right supposedly they found a gun at the scene and a copper was shot and it hit his radio. Still i think they will hold back on the details till this calms down.
Are they still rioting?

I was just saying to Kuro that they should hold demonstrations and protests on the isle of white so that if any shit goes down they just stop the ferry home and people are stuck on the island lol. Why is it all these protests and demonstrations that happen in London end up into riots?


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 8, 2011)

yea its spreading across to hackney,one of the worst places really.
Ironically hackney has the worst gun crime in london.


because london has alot of latent racism and pent up hatred.and loneliness.and broken dreams.
peer pressure too,it's really hard to do well in the "inner city" schools.league tables for most '07 numbers are pretty weak.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 8, 2011)

London is starting to sound a lot like Paris. Quite happy my area is still allright (for now).


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 8, 2011)

assuming your over greenwich sides,you will be fine.
i reckon it will die down before it reaches deptford,bermondsey etc there is a stronger white contingent so i reckon there the ones with travelcards going free shopping.
Parisians have the right idea.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 8, 2011)

Pardon my language... 



Spoiler



but the motherfuckers finally got the power back up.

Why the fuck must local residents get punished by having their electricity turned off for ALMOST 2 WHOLE FREAKIN' DAYS. when we werent the ones that were out there starting the fires, attacking policemen and looting the shops? 

assholes turned the electricity off for the whole goddamn street while they wanted to isolate and disconnect the buildings that had been completely raised to the ground from the grid.

I was starting to panic man! Almost took my cyanide pill!

they turned it off YESTERDAY. but T.N.G (The National Grid) didnt have a emergency response tech team to send out as it was the weekend. so in reality there was no reason to turn it off other then the POLICE requesting it be turned off because it was a health and safety hazard.



---------------------------------

*HELLO TPU!!!! ITS GREAT TO BE HERE TONIGHT!!*


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice to hear that you are still alive. How many police vans did you smash? And I take it as you have sorted your food for the next month?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Nice to hear that you are still alive. How many police vans did you smash? And I take it as you have sorted your food for the next month?



I had to finish off a 2liter bucket of icecream before it melted. BY MYSELF.

torture or what??


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I had to finish off a 2liter bucket of icecream before it melted. BY MYSELF.
> 
> torture or what??



1L, maybe enjoyable. 2L, well, torture. You didn't share?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 8, 2011)

No! No one else was in the house!! It was like solitary confinement. No electricity, No lights. Just a small dark room when the sun went down.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> No! No one else was in the house!! It was like solitary confinement. No electricity, No lights. Just a small dark room when the sun went down.



You must be scared. Did your Gundams comfort you?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 8, 2011)

Actually you know what....I could have finished off building 2 of them and AALIYAH from armored Core in the time that i spent disconnected from the outside world. but I was hugging my knees in the corner mumbling to myself that the internets gonna be back any minute now.......Now.....NOW........ANY...MINUTE...NOW!!!!


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Actually you know what....I could have finished off building 2 of them and AALIYAH from armored Core in the time that i spent disconnected from the outside world. but I was hugging my knees in the corner mumbling to myself that the internets gonna be back any minute now.......Now.....NOW........ANY...MINUTE...NOW!!!!



Withdrawal symptoms, you should get yourself checked for internet addiction.  Shit still happening there?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 8, 2011)

anh its calmed down. Shit is happening else where though. Just mobs of kids in all different locations from Enfield town to brixton are causing shit. Or at least they WERE last night. I dont know if their gonna be doing the same to night


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> anh its calmed down. Shit is happening else where though. Just mobs of kids in all different locations from Enfield town to brixton are causing shit. Or at least they WERE last night. I dont know if their gonna be doing the same to night



Shit is still happening everywhere. Cancer is spreading.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14449675


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah Just watching it on the TV. theyve hit Croydon.

I heard rumours they were gonna do it so  i dont know why the police werent in place to stop them


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I heard rumours they were gonna do it so  i dont know why the police werent in place to stop them



Policemen has became soft. Well, if people are throwing Molotov cocktails at you I am pretty sure you will run away too.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 8, 2011)

If i had a shield, id use it to deflect it. then id charge at the rioters at it and knock them to the ground with it. even if its on fire.


Theyve hit Birmingham too aparently....


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 8, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> because london has alot of latent racism and pent up hatred.and loneliness.and broken dreams.



Almost every large city in Britian is like that these days which is so sad.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If i had a shield, id use it to deflect it. then id charge at the rioters at it and knock them to the ground with it. even if its on fire.
> 
> 
> Theyve hit Birmingham too aparently....



Birmingham is choc full of Asians of middle eastern origin. I cant really say its racial tension but it could be although 3/4 of the folk rioting in Tottenham where Afro minorities.

Im glad our neds and yobs in Glasgow are civilized we only fight the other side we refrain from attacking innocents.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 8, 2011)

You could have left the house and stocked up for the winter Freedom 

Some Irish guy on the phone to the news was like "AW THESE GUYS JUST EFFECT THE DECENT PEOPLE LIKE ALWAYS". I think the Conservative government will have an absolute field day with these riots. Every time the Conservatives are in power some bad shit always goes down.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 8, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Every time the Conservatives are in power some bad shit always goes down.



Labour jelly, but could not take defeat like a man.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Seeing the news looks like they recycled their middle east footage 

Glad I don't live in a place like that,  I live in just about the calmest place there is,  only thing we want down here is a subway for cheap sandwiches,  and no ones gonna riot about that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 8, 2011)

I laughed at LBC radio last night when they tried to blame the riots and looting on the kids becoming something called 'de-franchised' or whatever....

Kids with no future that watch big earners like footballers and singers (gangstah rappahs) and other famous stars roll around in bentlys and splash millions out on just 1 bottle of champaign. Have finally broke and decided that they also wanted a peice of the same cake so they riot and loot to make a statement.

And Tottenham's Mark Dugan 'peaceful' protest was the best place to kick start things. 

I dont think these kids are 'de-franchised' Nor do i think they have a statement to make to the entire world other then showing the rest of the world what a bunch of idiots they are.

People have lost their homes and livelyhoods, and all for what??

So they can parade around in their gangs and get given 'respect' by their homies because they were one of the people who attacked the BBC news crew who were reporting on the goings on in Tottenham or because he is the guy that setfire to and blew up the bus.

If they think such actions make them more of a man then they are greatly mistaken. And since it is the way these kids think nower days. The world has just got a little darker.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Labour jelly, but could not take defeat like a man.



Labour are just as bad as the other 2, they became complacent when in government. I dont like SNP government in Scotland but in some ways its almost a blessing as it forces Labour to get their act together.

Although i think dosey Ed isnt up to the job honestly i don't think we have had a great government since Labour after the Second World War. Conservative privatisation was needed in small doses in the 80s but they went about it the wrong way and ended up crippling the left overs we had of an economy. Everything leeches off of the public sector there is no growth in this country. Secondary leeches who take money from public sector workers like the service industry. We need to export something be that a physical product or a service. I thought the whole idea of a European Union was to allow national exports without barriers throughout Europe?

I heard the USA had recently downgraded its credit rating so i think this will have a world wide effect. Im actually certain im worse of more than when there was a so called recession. For years and years countries have lived off credit, it was only a matter of time before the world markets crashed.

I could talk politics all day but i ramble. The riots are fuck all to do with politics though as i think even the most dim witted person can see that.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I've just heard 25 police officers have been hospitalized,  I think it's time they get the real guns in,  call in the military or something


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I've just heard 25 police officers have been hospitalized,  I think it's time they get the real guns in,  call in the military or something



Police should be free to use rubber bullets, tasers, baseball bats and water cannons. The moment those thugs started destroying properties and put lives in danger they revoke their human rights. You do cannot have human rights if you disregard them in the first place.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I've just heard 25 police officers have been hospitalized,  I think it's time they get the real guns in,  call in the military or something



Never... i dont want this country to become a quasi police state. They need to call in neighbouring forces to get the job done. Dont know if you know but the police in the UK is split into different forces like the West of Scotland is one massive Strathclyde Police. Aberdeen is taken into Grampian Police.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Police should be free to use rubber bullets, tasers, baseball bats and water cannons. The moment those thugs started destroying properties and put lives in danger they revoke their human rights. You do cannot have human rights if you disregard them in the first place.



Sorry to double post but yes i agree i think police should in this case be allowed to use tasers and water cannons. Its a humane form of protection. Police need a way to cuff these rapscallions and water isnt going to damage a person is it?

To far i think, take a look its already spread to the Birmingham time to crack down. If only the police where so concerning about knife and gang culture in the first place.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 8, 2011)

i hope harrow/southall won't get involved, you will have a whole load of sikh people running around with scimitars lol!

then the Police will have trouble...


Hey fourstaff where are you staying?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 8, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Hey fourstaff where are you staying?



Hiding Staying in my friend's place in Cambridge for the month, Virgin Cable 50mbps + PS3 + 32in TV is too hard to pass. :3


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Hiding Staying in my friend's place in Cambridge for the month, Virgin Cable 50mbps + PS3 + 32in TV is too hard to pass. :3



Sounds coushty mate 
I hope it doesnt spread to south london. Generally its been in the north right?


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 8, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Sorry to double post but yes i agree i think police should in this case be allowed to use tasers and water cannons. Its a humane form of protection. Police need a way to cuff these rapscallions and water isnt going to damage a person is it?
> 
> To far i think, take a look its already spread to the Birmingham time to crack down. If only the police where so concerning about knife and gang culture in the first place.



Exactly,  but at the end of the day the army could use rubber bullets,  and if they didn't tell people they were using them,  they wouldn't have a problem,  your not gonna mess with someone  you think has a loaded weapon


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I've just heard 25 police officers have been hospitalized,  I think it's time they get the real guns in,  call in the military or something



The neighbourhood watch/the community can also tackle the yobs who are rioting. but its not so good as that automatically gives them the right to prosecute us if we kick a petrol bomb that they were going to throw out of their hand and accidently breaks their hand in the process.

People should be given the right to defend their home town without fear of prosecution  so long as they dont take excessive/lethal force to deal with them. I would have helped the police tackle the yobs who were throwing bricks at police, I know more then a handful of residents here would have done this without even thinking. because this is OUR home, OUR town & its where WE live. 

But of course....health and safety laws/policies applies and if we took action on our own accord. we would be seen as vigilanties and arrested

which is funny because we are trying to prevent further damage being done to peoples properties and business. which can be said is a lot more then what the police are doing to stop whats going on.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 8, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Sounds coushty mate
> I hope it doesnt spread to south london. Generally its been in the north right?



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...xton-Hackney-Lewisham-and-Greater-London.html

Its fucking everywhere  Except for Zone 1 it seems, which is where I unfortunately (or in this time, fortunately) live in. Google Science Museum and I live about 10 mins away.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 8, 2011)

Jesus Christ Greater London is massive!


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 8, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Jesus Christ Greater London is massive!



Yeah you Glaswegian have no idea how many people there are in London. On a good traffic light day you still need about 3 hours to drive across (or around, if you are going by the ring roads).


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 8, 2011)

Apparently many thugs and such taking advantage of the situation. Plenty of posts on Reddit from truly frightened Londoners esp as night approaches.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 8, 2011)

Glasgow itself only has a population of just over 500,000. Greater Glasgow has a population of over 1million, there is only 5million people in Scotland!

I've been to London a few times but only Central London.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Apparently many thugs and such taking advantage of the situation. Plenty of posts on Reddit from truly frightened Londoners esp as night approaches.



Must be a big thing these riots for an American to post about it!


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah tell us,  what's the coverage of this like I'm America


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 8, 2011)

Shit is happening in Birmingham too. I wonder what is next.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Hiding Staying in my friend's place in Cambridge for the month, Virgin Cable 50mbps + PS3 + 32in TV is too hard to pass. :3



that is nice 
when does your uni course start again?


edit: how do you add a line/cross out words?


----------



## Techtu (Aug 8, 2011)

Anyone know if Scam is still around?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 8, 2011)

I swear if this looting/riot continues and it happens in my town i would immediately nag my parents to book a flight to Canada and stay with my uncle from my mum side.
Retarded a bad situation turn into a looting and rioting.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 8, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> that is nice
> when does your uni course start again?
> 
> edit: how do you add a line/cross out words?



October, but I have shit to do (read: resits and stuff) during September. Just add the  tag for the cross out words.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> October, but I have shit to do (read: resits and stuff) during September. Just add the  tag for the cross out words.




oh ok thanks 

I have been wondering how to do that since i joined TPU!!

which year are you in now?  How much or your course left?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 8, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> oh ok thanks
> 
> I have been wondering how to do that since i joined TPU!!
> 
> which year are you in now?  How much or your course left?



This and another. If you don't know how to do it you can always quote people and see all the HTML tags.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh god the riots are Oscar Mike towards me!! 


Oh Noes Freedom come save mah ass from dem!


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 8, 2011)

They've called in support from surrey and Sussex,  they've even brought Boris Johnson back off holiday, stuff is really getting serious now

Edit:its in west london now,that means they're attaking in 4 of the six directions


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 8, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Oh Noes Freedom come save mah ass from dem!



He ate ice cream and built Gundams while riot was happening. You should consider doing the same.



cheesy999 said:


> They've called in support from surrey and Sussex,  they've even brought Boris Johnson back off holiday, stuff is really getting serious now



Shit got serious 2 days ago, and only now did they act. Slow police is slow.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 9, 2011)

I still think the police should consider taking a slightly more aggressive aproach


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 9, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I still think the police should consider taking a slightly more aggressive aproach



actually they did.

theres a rumor going around that the reason why the riots started in the first place at tottenham was because a cop took a baton to the face of a 17y.o girl


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> actually they did.
> 
> theres a rumor going around that the reason why the riots started in the first place at tottenham was because a cop took a baton to the face of a 17y.o girl



Thats a regular occurrence in Glasgow City Centre on a Saturday night!


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 9, 2011)

im surprised ts going off over west,because most of the businesses are family run,and the community over southall specially is quite a close knit one.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 9, 2011)

If the girl did get hit in face by police thats still not a reason to go burning people homes,stores and robbing too and causing havoc.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/tv/bbc_news24/watchlive

A swift baton to the face would clear all this up but oh no police brutality.
EDIT: Typical the police are bloody useless.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 9, 2011)

Its like the 1980s all over again.

Liverpool and Manchester too now


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 9, 2011)

i remember talking to my mate about the stop n search laws etc,UK life in the 70s/80s
he said he didnt really want to be in UK,but repatriation with any reperations wasnt going to be forthcoming from the government,and he didnt have the moneys himself to go back home.

he made me laugh by saying the NF keep telling him to go home,and he keeps telling them he wants to go!

the blackstarliner was his only option,so he took it.fair play to him for actually doing something about his situation.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 9, 2011)

So much shit happening! I understand that Middle East is rising up against dictators and people like that, but what are the British rioters doing?


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 9, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> So much shit happening! I understand that Middle East is rising up against dictators and people like that, but what are the British rioters doing?



Creating a fire sale.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 9, 2011)

Literally why are we arresting these people,they wasted people homes and stores which EVERYONE pay tax for. Putting them in prison,there wasting people tax too. Dump them on an isolated island or better yet.
Bring back capital punishment for certain criteria in crimes.


----------



## Techtu (Aug 9, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Bring back capital punishment for certain criteria in crimes.



+1 Totally agree with that, it's been much needed for a long time now.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah i mean we have no space in prison to keep them now,people paying tax for these people locked in.


----------



## Techtu (Aug 9, 2011)

> Despite its exorbitant cost, £45,000 per prisoner per
> year plus £170,000 to build and maintain each new
> place, prison has a poor record for reducing
> reoffending. Half of all adults and almost three quarters
> ...



Doesn't that just scream out HELP!

Source Bromley Prision


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 9, 2011)

I hardly think topping off people because they rioted is a good idea. Punishment doesn't fit the crime. I have a zero tolerance for capital punishment, i just dont think its right. Who are you to decide who lives and who dies?

You can fine people and make em do jail time fucking up their records but id have some do community service cleaning up the mess. I know it costs money but its called rehabilitation. Knocking people off only effects the ones that get caught, when you help a person it benefits more than one.

They are considering water cannons but there is a few that are against it, tasers can make people have a cardiac arrest but what's a bit of water going to do? Make people disperse probably. Its a much better tactic than using the Army, this country isn't a police state. You lot already used government troops to quell us Scots once upon a time.

Re offenders need more than the same of the same, a threat of death isn't going to stop serial criminals or the insane either. Cant we just copy a country with a good track record of rehabilitation and crime prevention?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 9, 2011)

On a more positive note despite this weeks doom, gloom, being without electricity for 2 days, having 3 police cars, 1 bus, 1 Aldi supermarket, 1 jewelers, 1 hairdressers 1 postoffice, 1 carpetland burnt to the ground not even 10mins away from me and my house nearly set on fire....

(another day in Afganistan i should say...)


my Scythe Typhoons arrived not even 30mins ago & has been installed. I have to say I am totally loving these already.

coolant is 30'c at 20.7'c ambient. only problem with this set up is i can still hear the pump - the pump is louder then both the fans put together thats how fucking awesome these AP-15's are.

these fans are 10x better then the stock Antec fans that came with the Kuhler 920. at least now. the Antec and my GPUs wont be competeting on who can make the most noise when it comes to BC2. (6970s win hands down for that one)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 9, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I hardly think topping off people because they rioted is a good idea. Punishment doesn't fit the crime. I have a zero tolerance for capital punishment, i just dont think its right. Who are you to decide who lives and who dies?
> 
> You can fine people and make em do jail time fucking up their records but id have some do community service cleaning up the mess. I know it costs money but its called rehabilitation. Knocking people off only effects the ones that get caught, when you help a person it benefits more than one.
> 
> ...



I'm talking in general Kieran about bringing back Capital punishment,do you really think its worth keeping a murderer who have murdered 2 or more people in prison?? They didn't learn their lesson so they continue to commit crimes. Those are the type of people deserve to go under the capital punishment.
Like i said in my post,they should legislate Capital punishment but people will have to fit in certain criteria,such as murder and rape.
You think people that murdered Mily dowler or the dude Peter Toben should be in prison?? Peter Toben murdered more than 5 girls and got away from it until recently his now in prison for life. I believe they should in an certain extent,government will be able to save money. I could state more but i can't remember them all on top of my head.
They the Conservatives wants to reduce the current prisoners sentence by 50%,because we don't have the money to keep them in prison. Now you think people would want Conservatives to be in power?? I don't think so,reduced the police service and want to reduce prison sentence is complete bull shit if you ask me.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 9, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I'm talking in general Kieran about bringing back Capital punishment,do you really think its worth keeping a murderer who have murdered 2 or more people in prison?? They didn't learn their lesson so they continue to commit crimes. Those are the type of people deserve to go under the capital punishment.
> Like i said in my post,they should legislate Capital punishment but people will have to fit in certain criteria,such as murder and rape.
> You think people that murdered Mily dowler or the dude Peter Toben should be in prison?? Peter Toben murdered more than 5 girls and got away from it until recently his now in prison for life. I believe they should in an certain extent,government will be able to save money. I could state more but i can't remember them all on top of my head.
> They the Conservatives wants to reduce the current prisoners sentence by 50%,because we don't have the money to keep them in prison. Now you think people would want Conservatives to be in power?? I don't think so,reduced the police service and want to reduce prison sentence is complete bull shit if you ask me.



Tobins done the crimes i mean you cant get the people back getting him killed would be a case of revenge, hes like a one off i dont think there are many serial killers in Britain like him. To many people in general where getting sentenced to death and where innocent or there was doubts around the crime. People with mental health issues is another story. I dont see how a life is worth money. Cut down on the repeat criminals like the assaults or the burglars and make jail less cushty. Lots of short term sentence repeat offenders cost the state the most money.

In China you can get the death sentence for a lot of stuff, a Brit was sentenced to death for drug smuggling i think a year ago. Ah sure its a terrible crime but a death sentence? Police state or what man.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 9, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Police state or what man.



Would rather have a police state than a rioting state. At least I can go out to find hookers in the former.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thing is if you look at how low some countries with corporal punishment too,the rate of crime is quite low aswell. I can't remember which country like if you steal you get one of your fingers broken or something.
In my opinion,they should bring back Corporal punishment because it may lower crime rate as people will be a lot scared of getting themselves with broken limbs.
And as for Capital punishment,that should come back but people will have to fall under certain criteria depending on the time of crime they have committed,obviously i know people got hung for something they didn't do,obviously they will need do a thorough investigation before giving capital punishment to the crime they committed,if it falls under the legislation if they reinstate it.
Edit:
Our Legal system is one of the best in the world,but we are also one of the softest one too,if we harm someone it breach the human rights act etc etc.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...s-community-clean-up-hit-by-safety-rules.html

what a joke...


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 9, 2011)

i come up with a plan years ago to ease this situation:
so parts of africa are desolate and costing billions annually in aid etc,which only goes to warlords to sell to those in need,so why not send those with 5 years+ sentences to farm the land,work will become second nature aswell as the ethic of legit money=peace of mind/no looking over the shoulder.
The knock on effects are:
less people in prison wasting tax payers money
africa gets a chance to stand on a fair footing
if the prisoners try running,well they take there own chances
human rights people will bitch
more of a chance for reform than being banged up with other criminals spouting glory stories,influencing lesser criminals into the ideology of crime pays them that dont get caught


----------



## Techtu (Aug 9, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i come up with a plan years ago to ease this situation:
> so parts of africa are desolate and costing billions annually in aid etc,which only goes to warlords to sell to those in need,so why not send those with 5 years+ sentences to farm the land,work will become second nature aswell as the ethic of legit money=peace of mind/no looking over the shoulder.
> The knock on effects are:
> less people in prison wasting tax payers money
> ...



Pretty much what we did when we sent them to Australia and now look at that place.... damn sight better than here!


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 9, 2011)

it clearly works then!
maybe we could give a shorter sentence to whoever tops mugabe


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 9, 2011)

I like you're thinking MM...

MM for MP!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 9, 2011)

regular Price £279.99!! Todays special offer £279.99!! Buy yours today while stocks last.....Wait..wut??


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n210/FinalFreedomEclipse/Fail.jpg
> 
> regular Price £279.99!! Todays special offer £279.99!! Buy yours today while stocks last.....Wait..wut??



 I got a photo here somewhere of a motorway service station coffee vending machine - it said:
"Small coffee - ONLY £3.89!"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 9, 2011)

Im stuck deciding if its worth taking part in a trade in scheme for a netbook. If i trade in my old laptop, i can get anywhere between £50-100. the netbook in question is gonna cost around £300ish. Comes with 1Gb DDR3 but im gonna up that to 2Gb.

My laptop has been good to me, but i think i need something with a lot lot longer battery life and im willing to forfit power for something a little more 'practical' to my current needs.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 9, 2011)

Mighty Mission for President!
no more mashing up the residents  
make a change and set a precedent
no more ministers that are irrelevant
Bow down boris and cameron in deference 
to Mighty Mission the Dissident!

Mwahaha


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im stuck deciding if its worth taking part in a trade in scheme for a netbook. If i trade in my old laptop, i can get anywhere between £50-100. the netbook in question is gonna cost around £300ish. Comes with 1Gb DDR3 but im gonna up that to 2Gb.



Specs? If its Bobcat or better processor+graphics combo sure why not. If its Atom you are better off keeping your old laptop.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 9, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Doesn't that just scream out HELP!
> 
> Source Bromley Prision



It only does not work because generally prisons are too soft, even Cat A prisons are not what they used to be.  I suggest a more labour/concentration style camp where for the sentence, offenders work like animals on just enough food, they service, produce and maintain for the tax payer, without pay and priveleges.... then at the end of it all, let's have some decent and funded resettlement programmes to actually get them into work and education...... lets see if they wanna go back as quick then!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 9, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> It only does not work because generally prisons are too soft, even Cat A prisons are not what they used to be.  I suggest a more labour/concentrate camp style where for the sentence, offenders work like animals on just enough food, they service, produce and maintain for the tax payer, without pay and priveleges.... then at the end of it all, let's have some decent and funded resettlement programmes to actually get them into work and education...... lets see if they wanna go back as quick then!



Exactly. However, like I posted _pages_ ago, test 'pharmaceuticals' on the really evil crims.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 9, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Specs? If its Bobcat or better processor+graphics combo sure why not. If its Atom you are better off keeping your old laptop.



This is the netbook im looking at


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 9, 2011)

'Telling it like it is....'


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> This is the netbook im looking at



Not worth it imo. Not when you can get a i3 for about £50 more, Saveonlaptops had an offer for an i3 + some okish graphics card 14.1" Dell about a week ago.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2011)

You guys need guns man.

On a side note I wish I was over there. It would be cool to have a pint with some of you and talk shit as we watch the 16,000 cops beat the hell out of those pricks. We could even make a drinkin game out of it. Every time a protester gets kicked in the ass we take a shot.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You guys need guns man.



If we have guns the country would have been thrown into civil war by now. No thanks.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> If we have guns the country would have been thrown into civil war by now. No thanks.



Naaaaa. I give far more credit to the Brits then that.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Naaaaa. I give far more credit to the Brits then that.



There are more "Taliban" on the streets currently than in Afghanistan.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> There are more "Taliban" on the streets currently than in Afghanistan.



Then you defiantly need to start arming yourselves man. Because if thats true your ALREADY out gunned.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 9, 2011)

yea but they got it easy here,cut nose off to spite face might appeal to some,but free house+car+pocket money is a rare thing outside of the UK


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> yea but they got it easy here,cut nose off to spite face might appeal to some,but free house+car+pocket money is a rare thing outside of the UK



Just wait. You'll see. Everything is calm now but as soon as they have enough shit WILL break off.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 9, 2011)

no worries,i'm going for president so i will have the fuckers in fields with the criminals repaying there free ride they had while in UK,then they will be slingshot to USA all housetrained and ready for owning guns.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 9, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Not worth it imo. Not when you can get a i3 for about £50 more, Saveonlaptops had an offer for an i3 + some okish graphics card 14.1" Dell about a week ago.



yeah but can an i3 manage 9-10hrs of battery life??? I dont think so. maybe 4 at the most.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yeah but can an i3 manage 9-10hrs of battery life??? I dont think so. maybe 4 at the most.



I don't think that laptop can do 9-10 either. No word on the specs, and from what I have seen bobcats cant really do more than 6-7hrs on standard batteries.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 9, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I don't think that laptop can do 9-10 either. No word on the specs, and from what I have seen bobcats cant really do more than 6-7hrs on standard batteries.



there are hundreds of reviews out there for the netbook i linked too.

In fact ive already worked my fiances out and i dont need to sell off my laptop to get one.

well its down to how you use them also i suppose. Im not planning to get one for intensive work. but i need something more portable with a much longer battery life then my laptop. and the Toshiba NB550D pretty much does all i need, with more empasis on graphics. There is the NB520 model which is kitted out with the intel Atom N570 & shitty 3150graphics. Battery is longer. but then again. that wont play game as well as the C-50 and it will struggle playing anything beyond 720p. 

So i have a choice. more productivity with an intel atom or more media functionality and i have chosen media because the brazos comes with a HD6250

There are quite a lot of reviews out there that put the NB550D through PCmark battery life test and some burn out in 6-7hrs, others do a full 8-10hrs.

good Media performance and battery life are what im looking for.

All i need to do is put 4Gb in there. install Windows 7 ultimate via USB stick and put in an SSD at a later date.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> there are hundreds of reviews out there for the netbook i linked too.



Parts I don't really like is screen, lack of USB 3.0 and ram (which can be upgraded, so no matter). Still, if you think its a good deal than get it. I don't usually need more than a few hours battery but I am not you.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 9, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Not worth it imo. Not when you can get a i3 for about £50 more, Saveonlaptops had an offer for an i3 + some okish graphics card 14.1" Dell about a week ago.



And a HUGE i7 laptop for a lil less, cheesy posted the link


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 9, 2011)

all i need to do is source one that has an 8Cell battery.

reviews and model numbers are a little confusing as neither of them are clear about the battery


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 9, 2011)

People are starting to arm themselves against looters.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 9, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> And a HUGE i7 laptop for a lil less, cheesy posted the link



I find that a waste though. lots of CPU muscle and they lumber it with shitty Intel graphics.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 9, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> People are starting to arm themselves against looters.



Id arm myself with a rake. but i dont have one....


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Id arm myself with a rake. but i dont have one....



http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/movers-and-shakers/sports/ref=zg_bs_tab&tag=tec053-21

Saw this in Gizmodo


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 9, 2011)

that baton thing has just been delisted. its all just baseball bats now


and baseball bats aint my thing. takes too much energy to swing, and it leaves you open when you swing it.

Its gotta be something thats duel wieldable for me. batons like those would have been perfect


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 9, 2011)

speaking of batons, did anyone watch some of last nights riot footage on the news where a hoodie took a full clout on the top of the noggin from a riot cop and fell on his arse? LOL epic


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> speaking of batons, did anyone watch some of last nights riot footage on the news where a hoodie took a full clout on the top of the noggin from a riot cop and fell on his arse? LOL epic



just how it should be


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 9, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> just how it should be



I would prefer if the bought in the use of rubber/plastic bullets. that would be more effective.

thats something thats going to be debated tonight at the COBRA meeting.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 9, 2011)

i used to have a little sand filled bat,the swing was far too slow but my god the momentum it carried was killer!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 9, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i used to have a little sand filled bat,the swing was far too slow but my god the momentum it carried was killer!



I used to have sock filled with copper coins. it was actually quite painfull getting hit by it using it as a kosh


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 9, 2011)

haha its a PITA when the coins tear the sock tho!
but yea your right,momentum carries them quite well,its enough to shock someone enough to delay them responding.
I first saw that in "scum" when i was a nipper,nasty film....maybe thats how the jailhouse should be now,they make it seem like the prisoners have it better than some of us do out in the real world.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 9, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> haha its a PITA when the coins tear the sock tho!
> but yea your right,momentum carries them quite well,its enough to shock someone enough to delay them responding.
> I first saw that in "scum" when i was a nipper,nasty film....maybe thats how the jailhouse should be now,they make it seem like the prisoners have it better than some of us do out in the real world.



yeah. sadly its only good for a few uses unless you wrap the coins up in more socks.

I only did it once though, as i did use to own a pair of brass knuckles


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 9, 2011)

I would also like to point out i never used the brass knuckles...beacause its not how i roll...I eventually auctioned them somewhere so i no longer have them in my posession


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 9, 2011)

you know i never really had to use much in the way of weapons,i had stuff to deter would be's but most of the time it just came down to getting in fast and flat footed.
I'm glad those days seem to be over tbh,alot of my friends aren't here now,some of them are still here but not fully in control of motor functions etc
i wonder who got off the lightest really.
The only time i ever used brass knuckles i ended up in as much pain as the poor fella that took a lick


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/lenov...KuxOivwKoCFcRO4QodwUEn5w&srcid=369&xtor=AL-11

Freedom this any good?

Edit: nevermind, it seems that you have to smash it open to upgrade


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 9, 2011)

isnt the AMD E-350 the 18w processor?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> isnt the AMD E-350 the 18w processor?



Yes, and by clockspeed 60% more powerful in CPU and 2x more powerful GPU. I would trade battery for higher res screen and more power, but that might not be something you want.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks. but ive already got my heart set on the NB550D

Its perfect for me. and its got Harman Kardon speakers!!! something thats hard to find on a netbook.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thanks. but ive already got my heart set on the NB550D
> 
> Its perfect for me. and its got Harman Kardon speakers!!! something thats hard to find on a netbook.



Well, if you are sure you will not have any regrets by buying it then go ahead (if you have not done it already). And if you have done so, you automatically waive your right to whine and bitch about it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 9, 2011)

nah. I gotta go out a shake a few people down who owe me money first. I could have it next week possibly


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 10, 2011)

Hmmm Im also thinking about possibly throwing in a Momentus XT drive into it too.... should speed things up quite a bit


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 10, 2011)

Freedom, apparently there were 4 loud explosions at a diesel depot near Tottenham just now. Did you hear them? 

Some bird I know just put up a status update on facebook - "These looters need to get a life theyre worse than terrorists what's the point in stealing stuff they think theyre clever but theyre just little boys really takes the p*ss"

I replied to her update like so: "Anyone want a 38" HD TV? I've got 15 of them for sale."


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 10, 2011)

You guys aren't gonna start rioting TPU are you?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 10, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Freedom, apparently there were 4 loud explosions at a diesel depot near Tottenham just now. Did you hear them?
> 
> Some bird I know just put up a status update on facebook - "These looters need to get a life theyre worse than terrorists what's the point in stealing stuff they think theyre clever but theyre just little boys really takes the p*ss"
> 
> I replied to her update like so: "Anyone want a 38" HD TV? I've got 15 of them for sale."



didnt even know there was a deisel depo around here


----------



## Techtu (Aug 10, 2011)

Seriously what do thief's get out of robbing people!

Stupid f*cking ar*e holes! 

Go rot in hell god damn scumbags!


EDIT: Sorry for the rant but I got robbed :/


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 10, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Serious*ly* what do *thieves* get out of robbing people!



Apart from free shit, the kicks I guess. Still, unlucky bud. Get your insurance claims in.


----------



## Techtu (Aug 10, 2011)

Well there's an upside and a downside... They barely took anything as it was only the back yard and shed's but that's where I keep all my old computer stuff but thief's round here wouldn't know what to do with them and the stuff is still there with the looks of it so, That's kinda the upside. Downside is that the idiot's stole my only mean's of transport which may be a push bike but it was perfect for me and then I have no insurance so yeh I suck right now for that!

EDIT: Thanks for pointing out the spelling error


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 10, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Seriously what do thief's get out of robbing people!
> 
> Stupid f*cking ar*e holes!
> 
> ...



did you put up a fight??


----------



## Techtu (Aug 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> did you put up a fight??



I was fast asleep in bed when this happened, my dog didn't do anything to let me know though which pissed me off as she don't usually miss a thing :shadedshu


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 10, 2011)

man..... I hope your insurance covers the contents in your house. unlucky matey


----------



## Techtu (Aug 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> man..... I hope your insurance covers the contents in your house. unlucky matey



Just woke up or something? You must of missed this post 




Techtu said:


> Well there's an upside and a downside... They barely took anything as it was only the back yard and shed's but that's where I keep all my old computer stuff but thief's round here wouldn't know what to do with them and the stuff is still there with the looks of it so, That's kinda the upside. Downside is that the idiot's stole my only mean's of transport which may be a push bike but it was perfect for me and then I have no insurance so yeh I suck right now for that!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 10, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Just woke up or something? You must of missed this post



yes, i just woke up. now be a good sport and make me a tea.

then we will track down these ruffians who robbed you and rob them back!!


----------



## Techtu (Aug 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yes, i just woke up. now be a good sport and make me a tea



2 Sugars with that?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 10, 2011)

black. no sugar!


----------



## Techtu (Aug 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> black. no sugar!





Never known anyone to like it that way before.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 10, 2011)

It puts hairs on your chest


----------



## Techtu (Aug 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> It puts hairs on your chest



 Is that how I was suppose to get them there


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 10, 2011)

Hell yeah. Optionally some prittstick and a dead cat works. but they tend to smell bad after a while


----------



## Techtu (Aug 10, 2011)

Why does the cat have to be dead... Just shave the damn thing with some hair graders


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 10, 2011)

find me a cat that will let you stick it to your chest.


----------



## Techtu (Aug 10, 2011)

One with no legs?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 10, 2011)

Techtu said:


> One with no legs?



have you seen one of those?


----------



## Techtu (Aug 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> have you seen one of those?



In this day and age... Yes


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 10, 2011)

I hope that cat finds a good caring home with a loving family


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 10, 2011)

What's the best thing you can buy from scan in the range of £3.51 to £5?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> What's the best thing you can buy from scan in the range of £3.51 to £5?



Cables, fans, cheap flash drives, etc.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> What's the best thing you can buy from scan in the range of £3.51 to £5?



Including or excluding delivery?


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 10, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Including or excluding delivery?



This. Scan's cheapest delivery is £4.

I would say TIM. It's what i always buy when I got a bit of money spare. But then, I'm always working on customers PC's so it won't just sit there and get wasted.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 10, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Including or excluding delivery?



excluding, i'm buying a heatsink and some MX3, (you get more mx3 in a tube then AS5)

And now i need to get £3.51 for free postage...

i would of just bought a 212+, but that's out of stock till september so i'm buying a xigmatek which is within 1'c of it whilst being a bit smaller and cheaper

is this stuff useful --> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/falcon-gaming-gear-dust-off-compressed-air-duster-300ml


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> What's the best thing you can buy from scan in the range of £3.51 to £5?



Postage?


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 10, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Postage?



i already said i get free postage from scan on orders over £20(EX VAT), and i'm trying to get there, i'm at £17.49 on the items i want

EDIT:bought a can of air


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 10, 2011)

I bought this --> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/xigm...ion-pwm-fan-3x-heat-pipe-lga775-k8-am2-cooler

Just to check, it will work on am3 won't it?, it says am2 and i think (not 100%sure though) am2/2+/3 all use the same heatsink arrangements


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 10, 2011)

Lol Cheesy, you forget, I can see what all of you delete


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 10, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol Cheesy, you forget, I can see what all of you delete



what did i delete?

As far as i know the only post i deleted was the one saying i ended up buying a can of compressed air to put it over the postage threshold


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> what did i delete?
> 
> As far as i know the only post i deleted was the one saying i ended up buying a can of compressed air to put it over the postage threshold



3 up, where you said you already said about postage, I knew that I was just winding you up...... I'll make it visible again for you.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 10, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> 3 up, where you said you already said about postage, I knew that I was just winding you up.



ah, sorry i was really confused there

I thought it was like last week when i had problems with my phones auto correction, and ended up sending a load of really strange text messages

Still, after friday, i should be getting some really low CPU temps


----------



## Millennium (Aug 10, 2011)

To buy or not to buy?

I'm on 4gb at the moment and it's fine but I like to be future proof. Apparently these are new and 1.35v sounds good too. 

I like the idea of having more memory cause windows uses it as a disk cache if it's free which is good cause most of my games are on a 'slow' HDD. Plus it means I am future proof.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 10, 2011)

Millennium said:


> To buy or not to buy?
> 
> I'm on 4gb at the moment and it's fine but I like to be future proof. Apparently these are new and 1.35v sounds good too.
> 
> I like the idea of having more memory cause windows uses it as a disk cache if it's free which is good cause most of my games are on a 'slow' HDD. Plus it means I am future proof.



yeah, and push the voltage up to 1.5 or 1.6 and watch those things fly


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 10, 2011)

8Gb of mushkins for £40

http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials...600MHz+9-9-9-24&utm_campaign=newsletter100811


----------



## Millennium (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks. Ram prices seem to be dropping though.... will they stay this low by the time BF3 comes out? I want to upgrade my RAM and GPU by then.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 10, 2011)

Apparently we aren't at the bottom of ram pricing just yet either.
So if your selling,sell quick and if your buying,hold tight.
http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20110810PR206.html
^ lots of bla bla but yes prices still not at rock bottom.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 10, 2011)

I can hear the police sirens going and a strong smell of burning.

Looks like those bastard rioters have setfire to something up the road. Not too sure if its a building or a car. but it smells like burning rubber/plastic.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I can hear the police sirens going and a strong smell of burning.
> 
> Looks like those bastard rioters have setfire to something up the road. Not too sure if its a building or a car. but it smells like burning rubber/plastic.



don't try and stop them. some people have been killed now


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 10, 2011)

Im making no attempt to. there are loads of them and one of me. I cant fight that many of them.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im making no attempt to. there are loads of them and one of me. I cant fight that many of them.



what if you were pretending to be guyver like this guy 






moving away from the obvious stupidity, i think someone should go in there and cause some serious pain to a few of those rioters


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 10, 2011)

I would prefer to be ultraman then guyver.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I would prefer to be ultraman then guyver.



what about the guy from your avatar?, never seen the show but he looks like he could cause some serious damage


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 10, 2011)

that is an 18-20ft robot, It will do more then just 'serious damage'


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> that is an 18-20ft robot, It will do more then just 'serious damage'



from this show right? -->http://www.crunchyroll.com/mobile-suit-gundam


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 10, 2011)

not from that time period but definitely from that genre


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> not from that time period but definitely from that genre



you sound like you don't actually know where it's from?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you sound like you don't actually know where it's from?



bitch plz


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> bitch plz



Can i have that in a grammatically correct sentence in English 'plz'? 

Edit:Just to clarify i actually have no idea what you mean by saying that


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 10, 2011)

well it would be person of female dog origin please do not insult my intelligence by your misguided portrayal of the events. 
freedom if you see an upturned scenic,whip the cat off it for me fella,there's a good chick.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 10, 2011)

Water cannons are only effective vs people who tend to stay in large groups individuals running away with loot is ineffective for water cannons. Rubber bullets have been used in Belfast and killed people. I think the en mass tactic of the police is working in certain places but the police are too thin for it to actually work well on all fronts.

HAHAHAHAHA Scottish police have been deployed in England. How come our uncivilized society is on its arse when there are riots all over England? England looks like 1970s Northern Ireland right now.

I lol'd at the brush thing with Boris Johnson.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14462001

Yes Boris and his broom!!!

http://forums.aria.co.uk/showthread.php?p=1359773#post1359773
Corsair TX V2s on special at Aria.


EDIT: TBH These riots are starting to piss me off, i cant imagine how annoying it will be for locals.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 10, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> well it would be person of female dog origin please do not insult my intelligence by your misguided portrayal of the events.
> freedom if you see an upturned scenic,whip the cat off it for me fella,there's a good chick.



Dont worry your pretty little head. I'll make sure it gets set on fire


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> what did i delete?



Don't back chat your elders  hehe 

Seems the rioting has calmed down, little fuckers. My son missed an important hopsital appointment at the Birmingham Childrens Hospital cause his mum didn't want to go up there with 2 young kids with what was going on.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 10, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Rubber bullets have been used in Belfast and killed people.



So do the police just do nothing then? if these people don't want violence directed toward them perhaps they should not be acting violently towards other people. I would gladly offer my services and wouldn't think twice about shooting them with rubber bullets, I mean who the hell do they think they are?? The little chavvy f**ckers been quited on TV and radio saying they are doing this cause they can, in that case let's show them that actually, they can't the majority of people in the UK work for a living and work damn hard for what they have and to have 16 and 17 year old ruin years of their hard work for a moment of madness is not acceptable, one day they might actually (god forbid) have a family of their own and realise what something like this can do to decent common working people and young families, I say punish them to the full extent of the law. Kids need a good bloody slap nowadays and thats what's lacking, trouble is they know no one can touch them so they all act like lil wannabe gangsters  

Not directed at you btw Kieran, though just couldn't stop once I had started, it has made my blood boil the trouble they have caused without even thinking about the repurcussions and ripples.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 10, 2011)

I was only stating a fact, you interpret that as you wish. The police are reluctant to use rubber bullets. Maybe the ends justify the means but the police cant think like that.


----------



## KieX (Aug 10, 2011)

It's doing my nut in hearing people say "send in the army". What the hell does that say of the UK if we can't control civilian problems without the aid of military forces! Martial law is really not a solution to this. A lot of the "extreme" resorts are just simply not right. As Kieran pointed out, water canons are no use against pockets of thugs either.

What needs to happen is for youths who act criminally to be treated as criminals. Let the police in riot gear smash their useless heads in. Political correctness, is messing up the nation. A 13yr old with a petrol bomb should be treated with the same harshness as any adult. If they bare arms, they should expect to accept the consequences.

But meh, this doesn't solve the underlying issue of lawless scumbags. Forget asking parents to sort it out, most of them are worse than their kids. Bring on compulsory military service like we used to have in Spain. Teach them all some manners.

/rant


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 10, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I was only stating a fact, you interpret that as you wish. The police are reluctant to use rubber bullets. Maybe the ends justify the means but the police cant think like that.



Told you I was not aiming it at you, though you did get me started but my comments weren't directed at you, more at venting my frustration and anger at the turn of events over the last week and tbh I have a right to state my opinion being as I work and pay taxes and have a young family so am affected in more than one way to all this nonsense thats going on. 

Kids need something to do?? how about stop carrying knives and guns and acting like grown up gangsters and killing other kids and bystanders in the process, it's about time we stopped pussyfooting around peoples feelings and playing fiddle to the EU like we have done the US for so many years and put our fucking foot down, yes people have rights though were are the victims rights when they get taken away by the young thugs who think they can do as they like, then they go prison and get treated to board and lodgings as well as luxuries low income families can't afford and then have the right to sue for their so-called human rights? you lose them when you take them away fromanyone else imo


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 10, 2011)

on a tangent:can you burn .dmg files in windows that will be recognised on a mac?

freedom:i was messing,the cat part of the mrs car exhaust blew a hole in itself today and now booms like a boyracer's!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 10, 2011)

Anyone at age of 10+ can be dealt as criminals for years now,so those kids won't be so lucky,destroying things just makes our economy much worst and stealing don't know whats gotten through their heads.


----------



## KieX (Aug 10, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> on a tangent:can you burn .dmg files in windows that will be recognised on a mac?
> 
> freedom:i was messing,the cat part of the mrs car exhaust blew a hole in itself today and now booms like a boyracer's!



Try IMGBurn, I don't know for sure, but strongly suspect it has the ability to do so



kurosagi01 said:


> Anyone at age of 10+ can be dealt as criminals for years now,so those kids won't be so lucky,destroying things just makes our economy much worst and stealing don't know whats gotten through their heads.



Sadly, I don't think they care. It's the rest of us who have to pay for the damages to livelihoods and economy. I sincerely hope the police track down as many as possible and get them behind bars. doing community service in clown suits.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 10, 2011)

Well i very doubt they go behind bars as our prison in the country is already quite packed,may aswell send them to clean up the mess they made. And yeah they don't care because our Legal system is way to soft,take them behind bars and what they do,sit and do nothing and tax payers pay for them to stay there.
Its not like they get a beat down or a warning hit,which is why i think Corporal punishment should be introduced,allow the police to break people who steal fingers or something. Allow teachers to cane damn children who don't give a fuck about there education at least they learn not to fuck about anymore so they don't get hit.
They need learn discipline which is severely lacking,maybe its due to school summer holidays now they got nothing to do,their parents which is kinda understandable if their in a tough situation but it doesn't give a reason to them to go do these things. But if they come from poor background because of the parents,but i would say blame the parents. I know i'm probably chatting crap now or i don't know what i am talking about,but this is all my opinion. If their parents too busy caring their own situation and not showing the same love and care towards their children they will act like wild animals as they have not learnt any discipline.


----------



## KieX (Aug 11, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well i very doubt they go behind bars as our prison in the country is already quite packed,may aswell send them to clean up the mess they made. And yeah they don't care because our Legal system is way to soft,take them behind bars and what they do,sit and do nothing and tax payers pay for them to stay there.
> Its not like they get a beat down or a warning hit,which is why i think Corporal punishment should be introduced,allow the police to break people who steal fingers or something. Allow teachers to cane damn children who don't give a fuck about there education at least they learn not to fuck about anymore so they don't get hit.
> They need learn discipline which is severely lacking,maybe its due to school summer holidays now they got nothing to do,their parents which is kinda understandable if their in a tough situation but it doesn't give a reason to them to go do these things. But if they come from poor background because of the parents,but i would say blame the parents. I know i'm probably chatting crap now or i don't know what i am talking about,but this is all my opinion. If their parents too busy caring their own situation and not showing the same love and care towards their children they will act like wild animals as they have not learnt any discipline.



Fully with you man. Being from a spanish background I used to get belted whenever I got up to mischief. Turned out a fine individual 

I generally dislike government meddling with people's own affairs, but yeah, I think something should be imposed on people to make sure they're a little more disciplined. Military service, summer camps.. whatever it takes.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 11, 2011)

KieX said:


> Fully with you man. Being from a spanish background I used to get belted whenever I got up to mischief. Turned out a fine individual
> 
> I generally dislike government meddling with people's own affairs, but yeah, I think something should be imposed on people to make sure they're a little more disciplined. Military service, summer camps.. whatever it takes.





^this 

---the military that's a bit extreme


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 11, 2011)

One of the teachers i know that used to teach me,got put into Military service and became a teacher during his time in it lol. He turned out to be one of the strictest teacher in the school but also one of the kindest,every student even chavs had respect for me and not want to fuck about when his there.
Sucks he left though so he can increase his hierarchy in position to become a head teacher or something.

And it seems a bit of hit does work,i used to get hit by those super old plastic sticks that Mcdonalds used to use to hold balloons if i ever did something "naughty" by my parents,my god have i learnt my lesson lol.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 11, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> One of the teachers i know that used to teach me,got put into Military service and became a teacher during his time in it lol. He turned out to be one of the strictest teacher in the school but also one of the kindest,every student even chavs had respect for me and not want to fuck about when his there.
> Sucks he left though so he can increase his hierarchy in position to become a head teacher or something.
> 
> And it seems a bit of hit does work,i used to get hit by those super old plastic sticks that Mcdonalds used to use to hold balloons if i ever did something "naughty" by my parents,my god have i learnt my lesson lol.



As someone who is in the status of recently finishing some of their gcse's, I can tell you that's not a one off,  they recently tried to fire one of the strictest teachers in my school due to budget cutbacks, we  disagreed with this so much we ended up making the front page of some newspapers trying to get him to stay on.

Just remember as much as you hate chavs etc, us normal young people hate them more


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 11, 2011)

As you guys are the newer generation than where i am looking at,you guys just make me want hate your generation a lot more than ever.
One thing for sure for school is that they shouldn't fire the best teachers that know how to control the damn fools,second of all corporal punishment should be brought back,because exclusions and expels do fuck all for them.
They stay at all home and be a waste man all their life,if they get caned in school though they will stop being a naughty boy/girl and stay in school and avoid getting caned next time and actually maybe learn something.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 11, 2011)

Ultimatly, for the majority of the "rioters", this is simply a response (as they see it) to difficult economic times in the country.  Unemplyment (especially youth unemployment) is sky high, inflation is the highest it has been for 11 years, growth is practically non existent and beleive me, we will fall into a 2nd recession, that will make things even worse.  Now to us "sane" people the reasons don't in any way justify the action/reaction, fact is i was doing some meetings with DHL last week in Stoke, this particular depot emplyed 398 warehouse workers, 2 of them only were English, all the others were eastern European, DHL said that they cannot get english workers to work hard for a minimum wage and yet many scream that they are taking our jobs?

As for Kieran's comment about Scottish police supporting the English and the unrest has not really spread to Scotland.... that might be (to re-enforce my views) because Scotland has the highest rate of employment in the UK.........

http://www.scotland.gov.uk/Topics/Statistics/Browse/Labour-Market/TrendEconomicActivity

Actually the worst Youth un-emplyment in England is in the West Midlands.  Anyways, in my opinion, in part at least this whole affair is a demonstration against the Governments policies, yes they are jumping on a bandwagon, many of them probably won't even know what those policies really are but why should we be surprised?  It has been widespread in Greece and Portugal, 2 of the hardest hit (or most mismanaged) economies and it happened here in the early 80's when again the governement of the day took a number of measures (mostly bad and failed) but that time it was even more widespread, most of you won't remember the Brixton and Toxteth riots..... is it a coincidence that the same party was in power?  (although it sounds it, that was not a political statement as i don't vote).  The difference there was when the riots took place the position then was (for England)......

1.  Bank of England base rate:  6% (currently 0.5%)
2.  Unemployment: 3.5 million (currently around 2.5 million)
3.  Inflation:  14.73% at it's peak in 1980 (currently around 5.2%)
4.  Mortgage prime rate (the thing that causesd the 1st recession to some degree and what affects mortgage rates as we know them) 20% 1980 peak (currently around 3.25%)

Now I don't think it's likely that we will get near any of those aweful states, my point being, mark my words, if these downturns do continue to happen, what do we think some of the people's reaction is going to be when unemplyment is even worse, inflation is double etc etc?  Let's also remember that these riots are not just exclusively what we might call "yobs", we can see that from the arrests.

Lastly, as for the Army involvement, personally I am against it, If the police cannot handle civil unrest then we need to look at a more effective way of policing, if they can but they are shackled by either politicians or public opinion then perceptions need to change and politicians need to be retired.... you put a private soldier on the streets getting petrol bombed in what may be his own community, being paid about £16000 a year and compare that with what his counterparts in the police are earning..... it aint gonna happen.  As for Water Cannons, the comments already made are valid, I spent a toal of 4 years in my career on the streets of Belfast and South Armagh and water cannons did help disperse large crowds and keep them at a distance but all that would happen here is that all the rioters would throw their stones and petrol bombs outside of shops, the pressure from the water cannons would smash the windows for the rioters and then easy pickings for looters.  As for Rubber Bullets (they don't exist any more), we have Plastic Bullets now, improved and effective, Rubber Bullets did kill in Northern Ireland, about one in every 100 people they hit (most commonly hits to the head or chest hits where ribs were broken and pushed into vital organs), plastics are much safer, hurt like hell (and I mean really hurt) but they spread the wave of impact over a greater surface area where as rubber bullets were quite confined in that regard, but by their very nature are a medium ranged weapon, you shoot them too close and the risk of serious injury is dramatically increased, you fire at too long a range (anytjing over about 150m) and there is too much collateral damage to bystanders and property (windows again etc) so really at a guess 50 - 100m and that restricts police tactics to a certain degree, they would be effective and I think they would sort the problem out, but there may be some cost politically and publically and from what I see the Police would rather not take those risks.... simply because it's great for politicians to say that they have given the police those powers, they are not walking the streets weeks afterwards getting attacked because of that policy.

Apologies for boring you, just my thoughts, I will go back to sleep now.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 11, 2011)

No need i think you make good point Tatty the wise one,but yeah there is no need to bring the army involve it just make our country look worst. Can't even control our own people lol and needed bring in army. Well i think it end up like Egypt people would like sleep inside tank wheels or something.
Put them into military service make them suffer lol.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 11, 2011)

Once the rioting is done with, the government really need to look into a different scheme for all aspects of education. It's an ever increasing difficult situation the government need to start cracking down on, but how d'you crack down on people who do not want to learn, feel as if they can't learn, what things for free and if they don't get them they get violent? Discovering and convincing people of their potential and then being able to push it towards something where it can be applied successfully doesn't really exist any-more.

Education is only tiny (but massively important factor) in preventing this from happening again.

Wait, what?

Bringing in the Army isn't the way to solve the rioters, the Police will manage. Honestly I think they should be a little bit more forceful, as in cracking shins in order to prevent these reckless ignoramuses from being able to run. If they can't run, they can't walk and if they can't walk they're not going anywhere with anything.

Or better yet, for those that refuse to better themselves, we have our own Battle Royale.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hence the reason why i say exclusions and expelling students during school time is pointless,they have nothing to lose if they get excluded,expelled,detentions. It would be just a time to "chill" and do nothing for them or increase their ego even more.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 11, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> As you guys are the newer generation than where i am looking at,you guys just make me want hate your generation a lot more than ever.




 you make it sound like i'm one of those rioters 

are these riots still going on?, i just went on BBC news and they're just showing david cameron rejecting every idea the MP's suggest 

@Techtu: were there riots in the area, if so you can claim compensation from the government for the bike those idiots stole


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 11, 2011)

Well i wasn't saying you are one of the rioters but it just stereotypical reinstate how bad your generation is.
As for the riot,it seems to have stopped but that doesn't mean people will be able to relax while theirs images of damage visioned in people head. Specially that huge furniture store,there is no way the owners can compensate for the damage,neither would the government provide claims just because we are in huge debt as it is.
Cameron is just a moron,i can't wait until next elections and hope people learned not to vote for Conservatives again.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 11, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well i wasn't saying you are one of the rioters but it just stereotypical reinstate how bad your generation is.
> As for the riot,it seems to have stopped but that doesn't mean people will be able to relax while theirs images of damage visioned in people head. Specially that huge furniture store,there is no way the owners can compensate for the damage,neither would the government provide claims just because we are in huge debt as it is.
> Cameron is just a moron,i can't wait until next elections and hope people learned not to vote for Conservatives again.



I'm not going to defend them, there are an unusually large number of bad people in my generation, but don't think we're all like that, most of us are infact normal people, that happen to spend a lot of time on the internet or reading manga

on a compleatly different note, how do you track a parcel shipped by scan?


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 11, 2011)

I think we can all agree that they are a shower of bastards.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 11, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> I think we can all agree that they are a shower of bastards.



stop trying to be nice to them, they're far worse then that


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 11, 2011)

For your question about tracking parcel,you should get a tracking number in your order history,you just copy it and paste it on dpd tracking bar bit or just click it and it take you to their website.

They are more like a waste of space.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 11, 2011)

How long you guys think my 400w will live?? I've had it for 2 years now and 3 or 4 months now.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 11, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> How long you guys think my 400w will live?? I've had it for 2 years now and 3 or 4 months now.



i give it another 5 to 7 years from now


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i give it another 5 to 7 years from now



thats probably a good assumption given that the PSU is indeed made by Corsair and not some other shitty brand


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't know UK politics but I'm trying to learn. After all US politics have become so predictable I know what they are going to do before they do it.

Now let me ask this....is Nick Clegg as stupid as he sounds?


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 11, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't know UK politics but I'm trying to learn. After all US politics have become so predictable I know what they are going to do before they do it.
> 
> Now let me ask this....is Nick Clegg as stupid as he sounds?



he's not stupid, he just lies to a degree that is extreme even for a politician

example:he said he wouldn't raise uni fee's, then he tripled them

it's things like that that should make you realize how much we all hate him now, he's almost as bad as cameron

EDIT:There's a song from a popular british TV program that sums up the situation

[yt]QA-fc2As2Js[/yt]


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2011)

So I take it you guys Blair?


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 11, 2011)

oh god no,he was further up america's arse than any other professional liar we have had running our country yet.
i think thatcher was the best for our country,she was militant!
ofcourse thats why she didnt last long.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 11, 2011)

We all dislike Blair but we have noticed that everything was great until he was replaced by the incompetent fool that was Gordon brown.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 11, 2011)

Gordon brown done nothing but mess up my hard learnt routes through london,
him and red ken changed every bloody rat run so all we could do is get stuck in traffic.
They are a right royal pair of cocks!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> oh god no,he was further up america's arse than any other professional liar we have had running our country yet.
> i think thatcher was the best for our country,she was militant!
> ofcourse thats why she didnt last long.



Well Ill tell ya we loved Blair and I think he did a lot of good for the relationship between the nations. I know "being up Americas arse" isn't the cool thing to be but would you rather be up China's arse?

Also didn't Brown sell off all of your gold worth? Just in time for a massive world economic collapse? If he hadn't done that you guys would be sitting pretty right now.


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well Ill tell ya we loved Blair



Speak for yourself. Kthnx!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2011)

erocker said:


> Speak for yourself. Kthnx!



Aw come on! He was like a suave Mr. Bean.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 11, 2011)

thats half the problem MM,you guys loved him coz he went over smiled,shook hands and drunk tea while showing crooked teeth(playing to your stereotype of english people),he done nothing but wimper and follow your idiot PM's whims instead of roaring like a lion for his people.

yea brown fucked us up several times over:
one year he announced he had taken like 1.13 billion too much in taxes?
he thought he was doing us a favour by giving a couple million back..


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Aw come on! He was like a suave Mr. Bean.



If I were Rowan Atkinson I'd have you shot.



MightyMission said:


> thats half the problem MM,you guys loved him coz he went over smiled,shook hands and drunk tea while showing crooked teeth(playing to your stereotype of english people),he done nothing but wimper and follow your idiot PM's whims instead of roaring like a lion for his people.



See what you did MailMain? Now they think we were all Bush's ass kissers who loved Tony Blair. FALSE I TELL YOU!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2011)

erocker said:


> If I were Rowan Atkinson I'd have you shot.











MightyMission said:


> thats half the problem MM,you guys loved him coz he went over smiled,shook hands and drunk tea while showing crooked teeth(playing to your stereotype of english people),he done nothing but wimper and follow your idiot PM's whims instead of roaring like a lion for his people.
> 
> yea brown fucked us up several times over:
> one year he announced he had taken like 1.13 billion too much in taxes?
> he thought he was doing us a favour by giving a couple million back..



No we liked him because he backed us up in a time of trouble. Felt like we had a friend for a change. Never felt like the UK was sucking up. Believe it or not American respect strong personalties and I think Blair had that.

Also you do realize that the relationship between our nations has gone south since Obama. He even sent back the bust of Churchill.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm extremely glad that I don't give the slightest sh*t about politics. Got enough to worry about.




TMM, did you just say that Blair has a strong personality?
There is no emoticon that could possibly describe how funny that statement is.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I'm extremely glad that I don't give the slightest sh*t about politics. Got enough to worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For Americans, right or wrong we like people who do what they say they are going to do. When Blair said he would do something (when America was involved) he did it. Our own Presidents don't even do that. Thats what we like.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 11, 2011)

Lost interest  As I said I really don't care for politicals muchly.


----------



## Millennium (Aug 11, 2011)

I bit the bullet on that memory, even if it was a little more expensive today. I figure now I finally found employment I deserve a treat.

TMM, I was also annoyed when Gordon Brown sold off our gold. I reckon it would have been worth upto 50% more today. Plus it would have given the UK more financial security during the recent financial problems.

Out of Blair, Brown, Cameron, and Major (i think I missed someone out) I think the ranking would go:

Blair > Major > Cameron > Brown

Tony struck me as quite intelligent for a politician. But, he said no tuition fees then introduced tuition fees. Typical.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 11, 2011)

erocker said:


> See what you did MailMain? Now they know we were all Bush's ass kissers who love Tony Blair. I LOVE HIM I TELL YOU!!!


fix'd 

thats the thing,he didnt have the backbone to tell you go stick your war for oil ahem war on terror up yer gary glitter.
i can understand respecting strong personalities,thats a universal thing.
its not like we would have gotten a share anyway so why waste so much other peoples lives...
but i think we differ there,to me he was weak as dishwater.

nice one finding a job millenium


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 11, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> would you rather be up China's arse?



Yes.

Yes i would, In fact since i hold dual citzenship, Ive a right mind to ship the fuck out of this place


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> fix'd
> 
> thats the thing,he didnt have the backbone to stick your war for oil ahem war on terror up yer gary glitter.
> i can understand respecting strong personalities,thats a universal thing.
> ...



I don't think he was spineless. I think he was mislead IMO.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Yes.
> 
> Yes i would, In fact since i hold dual citzenship, Ive a right mind to ship the fuck out of this place



And given the current situation in the UK I bet you would be missed.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 11, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i can understand respecting strong personalities,thats a universal thing.
> but i think we differ there,to me he was weak as dishwater.



Same. He's got about as much personality as a dry turd. IMO.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 11, 2011)

mm possibly,either way its all follytricks.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> mm possibly,either way its all follytricks.



I have no clue WTF follytricks are.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 11, 2011)

haha sorry,its a colloquialism
means if you belive in the politicians tricks you are just folly
hence politics=follytricks 



scaminatrix said:


> Same. He's got about as much personality as a dry turd. IMO.



had to laugh at that..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> haha sorry,its a colloquialism
> means if you belive in the politicians tricks you are just folly
> hence politics=follytricks
> 
> ...



I had to look up colloquialism. I fail.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 11, 2011)

haha
its not your fault cleatus 

i surprise myself sometimes:the words fall just into place.....
the rest of the time (99%)i am a gibbering buffoon!


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 11, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> oh god no,he was further up america's arse than any other professional liar we have had running our country yet.
> i think thatcher was the best for our country,she was militant!
> ofcourse thats why she didnt last long.



Didnt last long?  Only 11 years as Prime Minster lol 1979 - 1990, and she was much farther up regan's arse let me assure you   It was she who was one of the prime causes of the riots in the early 80's sadly.  A good woman but her greatest failing is she never listened to anyone.

I liked Blair, I never voted for him, I didnt agree with Iraq either but this country prospered better than any other time post war, just too much really!


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 11, 2011)

Man it's crazy the things you can find at the back for the wardrobe.

An I/O shield
A woman's cardigan (not my mrs's)
A silver Tesco duck-shaped photo frame (never seen it before in my life)
A half eaten dib-dab that went out of date in may 2010


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 11, 2011)

WHICH 'NETBOOK' TO BUY????

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRGH

HP Pavilion DM1-3200SA

Toshiba NB550D

the HP one looks good for the money. its got more power and more ram. so I was gonna put more ram into the NB550D if i bought it....

but the E-350 equiped netbook wont last as long on battery as the NB550D.

so many decisions


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 11, 2011)

some benchmarks on the 2 proccesors

http://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-E-350-Notebook-Processor.40941.0.html -e350

http://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-C-50-Notebook-Processor.40960.0.html -c50

C50 is only 2/3's of the speed of the e350, on the other hand the e350 uses twice as much power doing it

EDIT:Go for the HP, if it's anything like the HP i was using a week or 2 ago, the altec lansing sound is good for a laptop speaker, and impressive through headphones etc


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Didnt last long?  Only 11 years as Prime Minster lol 1979 - 1990, and she was much farther up regan's arse let me assure you   It was she who was one of the prime causes of the riots in the early 80's sadly.  A good woman but her greatest failing is she never listened to anyone.
> 
> I liked Blair, I never voted for him, I didnt agree with Iraq either but this country prospered better than any other time post war, just too much really!



No one agreed with the war over here really ether. I know I didnt. But we were blood thirsty as hell and you know......war is the best business.

But like I said I think Blair was mislead. Hell a whole nation was. Doesn't make him a bad leader.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 11, 2011)

AND MORE:Get the HP freedom, trust me, 11" screens are all right for everyday use, 10" screens while only an inch in it are usually of a really bad ratio and make using the PC a lot harder

EDIT:They both have a 9 1/2 hour battery life rated, and while the HP may use slightly less if you really put load on it, it will be 1/2 an hours difference max


Bottom line:Go for the HP

Double EDIT:The HP has many more screen pixels as well


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 11, 2011)

alright. Looks like im gonna need to beat on more people to get my money back then orginally expected


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> alright. Looks like im gonna need to beat on more people to get my money back then orginally expected



trust me, i've just seen the biggest reason to get the HP,it has home premium, the toshiba only has home basic, and at that level using windows 7 can be a pain because of how many features are locked out, you can't even change the desktop background


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> trust me, i've just seen the biggest reason to get the HP,it has home premium, the toshiba only has home basic, and at that level using windows 7 can be a pain because of how many features are locked out, you can't even change the desktop background



Its alright, I was gonna upgrade it to W7 ultimate anyway when i put in the 4Gb of ram, the only fly in the ointment is that i need to get the HP for as low as possible as its nearing my budget limit


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its alright, I was gonna upgrade it to W7 ultimate anyway when i put in the 4Gb of ram



I think i used the HP in staples, if so it also has a really nice keyboard for a netbook (although i may be thinking of a different model)

I could carry on giving you reasons, but at the end of the day the HP is better in almost every way


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 11, 2011)

haha, you can put 8GB of ram in it....IM SOLD!!!


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> haha, you can put 8GB of ram in it....IM SOLD!!!



http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/4-/21374...hsource=0&searchstring=hp+dm1&urlrefer=search

Cheaper?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 11, 2011)

yeah I was looking at that myself. but JohnLewis has a 2year warranty for £350


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yeah I was looking at that myself. but JohnLewis has a 2year warranty for £350



Might be worth it. I don't know, personally I don't really use warranty that much.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 11, 2011)

nah fuck it, I can always send it back to HP. that netbook+8GB ram = £365.

the more ram you have the more ram it allocates to the graphics. which again might be stupid because its only an 11.6in screen.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 11, 2011)

Mind if i ask whats the netbook for?? Whats the purpose of usage would it have?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 11, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Mind if i ask whats the netbook for?? Whats the purpose of usage would it have?



Netbook needs:

1. Shitload amount of battery life
2. Able to boot up and do things without Freedom smashing it to bits
3. Not much else


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 11, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Mind if i ask whats the netbook for?? Whats the purpose of usage would it have?



My 5year old laptop weighs about 2.3Kg, 

I need something lighter, more portable, has a battery life longer then 30mins, plays 1080p movies and can handle light gaming. while on the move. I dunno about you but lugging 2.3kg around for 2hrs walking around oxford street while out with friends togther with all the other stuff i need to carry like the power brick and i starts becoming a real burden.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 11, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't know UK politics but I'm trying to learn. After all US politics have become so predictable I know what they are going to do before they do it.
> 
> Now let me ask this....is Nick Clegg as stupid as he sounds?



No hes even more stupid than he sounds, a liberal who jumped on the Tory bandwagon! How David Lloyd George and Gladstone would be proud!


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My 5year old laptop weighs about 2.3Kg,
> 
> I need something lighter, more portable, has a battery life longer then 30mins, plays 1080p movies and can handle light gaming. while on the move. I dunno about you but lugging 2.3kg around for 2hrs walking around oxford street while out with friends togther with all the other stuff i need to carry like the power brick and i starts becoming a real burden.



I wonder why you wouldn't just satisfy yourself with a smartphone. It does most of the things I need to be done, except gaming and you shouldn't "game on the fly" anyway.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 11, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I wonder why you wouldn't just satisfy yourself with a smartphone. It does most of the things I need to be done, except gaming and you shouldn't "game on the fly" anyway.



I dont want to be tied to a contract. so a new smart phone would cost me about the same as buying this laptop/netbook here.

bigger screen & full keyboard = win


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 11, 2011)

Freedom what you can do is go on Ebay and buy one of those Chinese jobby batteries, they dont cost much but have a really high milliamp so even if they arnt as good as the default battery they might do for like swapping when you run out of charge? I know someone who has a Chinese random battery for their camcorder and it lasts a long time.

Faster Ram or lower Latency? I heard the biggest problem is the raw speeds and the cpu nb clock not having enough bandwidth in those APUs so overclock them if it allows you see massive gains if i remember.

EDIT: I like a nice screen and keyboard, there is something satisfying to me about using a real computer. Im getting that Samsung Galaxy SII but im not keen on gaming on it as it has no real buttons, cant imagine how much of a pain Super Street Fighter 4 is on it!


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont want to be tied to a contract. so a new smart phone would cost me about the same as buying this laptop/netbook here.
> 
> bigger screen & full keyboard = win



if you can wait like 2-3 weeks i MIGHT be upgrading my netbook if i get into uni

Results on the 18th, i am so scared!


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 11, 2011)

6310M is supposedly shit after doing a quick google

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/ins...b-ram-640gb-1gb-dedicated-graphics-479/992189


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 11, 2011)

All depend on games you want play,this ain't the best out there but the gpu is sort of better than the 6310m according to notebookcheck:
http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/HP_ProBook_4320s_1066236.html

As for budget i wouldn't pass out a deal like this:
http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/Dell_Inspiron_15R_1085131.html
5650m:
http://www.notebookcheck.net/ATI-Mobility-Radeon-HD-5650.23697.0.html


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 11, 2011)

The one i posted is a little more but the specs are awesome, who cares if it from an outlet.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 11, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Freedom what you can do is go on Ebay and buy one of those Chinese jobby batteries, they dont cost much but have a really high milliamp so even if they arnt as good as the default battery they might do for like swapping when you run out of charge? I know someone who has a Chinese random battery for their camcorder and it lasts a long time.
> 
> Faster Ram or lower Latency? I heard the biggest problem is the raw speeds and the cpu nb clock not having enough bandwidth in those APUs so overclock them if it allows you see massive gains if i remember.
> 
> EDIT: I like a nice screen and keyboard, there is something satisfying to me about using a real computer. Im getting that Samsung Galaxy SII but im not keen on gaming on it as it has no real buttons, cant imagine how much of a pain Super Street Fighter 4 is on it!



Just more ram to make it more nippy, no point putting lower latency ram in a netbook




Bo$$ said:


> if you can wait like 2-3 weeks i MIGHT be upgrading my netbook if i get into uni
> 
> Results on the 18th, i am so scared!



specs??? manufacturer?? Price???



MilkyWay said:


> 6310M is supposedly shit after doing a quick google
> 
> http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/ins...b-ram-640gb-1gb-dedicated-graphics-479/992189



way over my budget.



kurosagi01 said:


> All depend on games you want play,this ain't the best out there but the gpu is sort of better than the 6310m according to notebookcheck:
> http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/HP_ProBook_4320s_1066236.html
> 
> As for budget i wouldn't pass out a deal like this:
> ...



that dell inspiron weighs more then my current laptop, im trying to reduce weight not add more. Im not getting a laptop for raw performance im getting it mainly for battery life £389 is damn good though but still no, not when the bloody thing weighs in at 2.7kg, you have to be f**king joking


Like i said, im not looking for a proper gaming system. I used to run guildwars on my laptop for a long time then i stopped playing it completely and that was the ONLY game i play on my laptop. so the attention has shifted from gaming to mobility & battery life. I could grab myself the Toshiba NB520 with a Atom N570, but that doesnt play 1080p or game very well at all.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like you just want something portable for on the go, specs then dont matter as much but you'd obviously want something good for the price.
LOL see above post. (your too fast for me)

In this case an APU makes perfect sense, hell the APUs can do source engine games fine.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 11, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Freedom what you can do is go on Ebay and buy one of those Chinese jobby batteries, they dont cost much but have a really high milliamp so even if they arnt as good as the default battery they might do for like swapping when you run out of charge? I know someone who has a Chinese random battery for their camcorder and it lasts a long time.
> 
> Faster Ram or lower Latency? I heard the biggest problem is the raw speeds and the cpu nb clock not having enough bandwidth in those APUs so overclock them if it allows you see massive gains if i remember.
> 
> EDIT: I like a nice screen and keyboard, there is something satisfying to me about using a real computer. Im getting that Samsung Galaxy SII but im not keen on gaming on it as it has no real buttons, cant imagine how much of a pain Super Street Fighter 4 is on it!



I saw a few days ago there's an application now apparently that let's you connect a ps3 controller to your phone


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I saw a few days ago there's an application now apparently that let's you connect a ps3 controller to your phone



Nice! Then you could have the phone hooked up to a HDMI display. Interesting i know the PS3 controller is bluetooth just wondering about application support, could work on one game and not another might be a problem then.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 11, 2011)

Apparently it works really well but you need to have tour phone rooted first

How do you commercial your phone to HDMI?


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Apparently it works really well but you need to have tour phone rooted first
> 
> How do you _*commercial *_your phone to HDMI?



There is that stupid spell checker again.
Anyway the Galaxy SII has a mini USB jack that works as native USB so you can plug in like an external hard drive and it works fine ect but the main attraction is that there is a cable for that phone that is mini USB to HDMI since its also a HDMI enabled jack. There is a Motorola phone that has a mini HDMI jack already on it too.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 11, 2011)

Do they do such a thing for this wildfire with terrible autocorrect?  I would love to contact my phone to my TVs.w
Edit: it's not even funny it's just refusing to let me type words now


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 11, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> All depend on games you want play,this ain't the best out there but the gpu is sort of better than the 6310m according to notebookcheck:
> http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/HP_ProBook_4320s_1066236.html



Theres not that many reviews for that particular laptop. however. whatever info i did mange to pick up says that the ProBook 4320s came with Integrated Intel graphics, not AMD/ATi. so someone is wrong there.... no where have i seen that mentions it comes with AMD graphics except on saveonlaptops


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Do they do such a thing for this wildfire with terrible autocorrect?  I would love to contact my phone to my TVs.w
> Edit: it's not even funny it's just refusing to let me type words now



I dont think it does HDMI at all the Wildfire or the Wildfire S.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I dont think it does HDMI at all the Wildfire or the Wildfire S.



intrestingly I was in the Capone warehouse last week and one of my friends said my old wildfire looked nicer then the wildfire s,  when I asked why he said my phone looked more modern,  strange how the older phone looks nicer then the newer one


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 12, 2011)

The Wildfire S has a slightly faster cpu but yeah its not as nice looking, funny thing is they have the same GPU.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> The Wildfire S has a slightly faster cpu but yeah its not as nice looking, funny thing is they have the same GPU.



At the end of the day,  the new one is worse, 30mhz isn't worth sacrificing the optical trackpad,  looks,  and overall design of the original

Does anyone know how dangerous it is to root your phone,  I've hears the wildfire has a lot of overclocking headroom,  but at the same time I like my warranty


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 12, 2011)

Not really that dangerous, just dont go to like 700mhz as the cpu may degrade and get too hot. It also decreases battery time but if your phones not nifty you can clock it a little.

Wildfire - Qualcomm MSM7225 528 MHz - 240 × 320 res
Wildfire S - Qualcomm MSM7227 600 MHz - 320 × 480 res


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

So how likely am I to kill it whilst rooting it?


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 12, 2011)

Not very just make sure its fully charged. Its just flashing the device right? so its probably as dangerous as a motherboard bios update which isnt very dangerous if done right.
EDIT: Not sure if Rooting is legal so better to keep quiet on it.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think I may have to think about it,  problem is I still have 11months on my contract if something goes wrong 

New heatsink arrives tomorrow I wonder what temps I'll get,  I've been told (online reviews)  it runs at around 16c above room temp at full load on a Phenom ii so I should be running around 40c tops


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 12, 2011)

What heatsink is it? i know its a xiggy but which model?


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

S983 its one of those amazing price to performance ratios, cheapish but really good performance compared to other things on the market.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 12, 2011)

Similar to the S1283 in thermal performance but smaller. I only paid £15 for my cooler but its a few years old now. Im interested in these all in one water solutions only thing is for a cheaper price i can just get a decent air cooler because the AMDs phenom IIs don't get that hot around 30s 40s is fine.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

I've heard a lot of high end air coolers actually perform better,  still if someone sold one at around the £30 mark that was as good as the corsair ones I O'Higgins consider getting one.

Edit: do you every get the feeling your phone is deliberately trying to irritate you,  since when has anyone ever used the work O'Higgins in the middle of a sentence,  and why put it in autocorrect?


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 12, 2011)

lol your phone makes me laugh but i would be cracking it off the wall right now if my spell checker was like that


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

For some reason my phone needs to be turned off and on again every few day or else the spell checker goes mental,  problem is I don't want to do it at the moment as that would  mean I'd have to stop listening to music

It's mainly due to the lag meaning  don't pick up lon typing mistakes until I'm a few words away,  ghastly why I'm thinking of overclocking the phone to reduce the input lag


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 12, 2011)

What phone are you using cheesy??
I am abit annoyed now that i can't really do my workouts atm because my wrist hurts. -_-'


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> i can't really do my workouts atm because my wrist hurts. -_-'



serves you right for beating yourself off more then 60times a day


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> What phone are you using cheesy??
> I am abit annoyed now that i can't really do my workouts atm because my wrist hurts. -_-'



Wildfire, it's a really good phone but it has 2 errors

1:Internet browser occasionally crashes, although all my friends get that on their phones so it looks to be an android problem google refuses to fix

2:If you leave it running for more then 3 days it goes all laggy making it really hard to type

Apart from that it's a great phone with a great selection of apps


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 12, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> serves you right for beating yourself off more then 60times a day



Serves you right being the lazy chinese man you are.

@cheesy
The wildfire is not bad phone,i was thinking of getting it but i heard its not that much of a big difference to the Hero in terms of performance.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Serves you right being the lazy chinese man you are.



:shadedshu

In terms of performance, it's not very fast at all, but it's enough, don't expect to play HD video, but that doesn't matter as it doesn't have a HD screen so...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 12, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Wildfire, it's a really good phone but it has 2 errors
> 
> 1:Internet browser occasionally crashes, although all my friends get that on their phones so it looks to be an android problem google refuses to fix
> 
> ...



Got the same phone, try deleting longe messages, I got rid of one 400+ messages long the other day as it was running like a bag of poo and instantly it was much nicer, same symptoms as you with the spell checker. Alternatively get a better messaging app from Android Market Place


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Got the same phone, try deleting longe messages, I got rid of one 400  messages long the other day as it was running like a bag of poo and instantly it was much nicer, same symptoms as you with the spell checker. Alternatively get a better messaging app from Android Market Place



i've already replaced the entire keyboard, and yes, turning it off and on again fixed my keyboard problem, not that that matters now



> Your parcel is on the vehicle for delivery, due between 13:42 - 14:42



TOO SLOW, AAHHHHHH 

EDITFreedom -->http://www.dabs.com/products/dell-i...rce=td&utm_medium=affiliates&utm_content=TB00


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 12, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i've already replaced the entire keyboard, and yes, turning it off and on again fixed my keyboard problem, not that that matters now
> 
> 
> 
> TOO SLOW, AAHHHHHH



Who said anything about keyboard lol, I said storing long (200+) text conversations slows it down when typing,  this could be your issue, I don't really like deleting my text conversations though for no reason as it's not as if I go reading back through them anyway lol and this does help, also try opera mini it's a lot faster and has a lot more functionality than the inbuilt one.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Who said anything about keyboard lol, I said storing long 200+ text conversations slows it down when typing,  this could be your issue, I don't really like deleting my text conversations though for no reason as it's not as if I go reading back through them anyway lol and this does help, also try opera mini it's a lot faster and has a lot more functionality than the inbuilt one.



How can i find this 'opera mini'?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 12, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> How can i find this 'opera mini'?



Android MarketPlace you have an app in your main menu "Market" that has all the Android applications.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Android MarketPlace you have an app in your main menu "Market" that has all the Android applications.



found it https://market.android.com/details?...sult&rdid=com.opera.mini.android&rdot=1&pli=1

I am aware of where the market is it's just really hard to find stuff with the inbuilt one

I'll swap out the default internet browser with this,( Replacing the launcher is a brilliant thing to do on an android phone)

EDIT:This opera mini is indescribable how fast it is compared to the stock one


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 12, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> found it https://market.android.com/details?...sult&rdid=com.opera.mini.android&rdot=1&pli=1
> 
> I am aware of where the market is it's just really hard to find stuff with the inbuilt one
> 
> ...



Click on search in Market, how hard is that, defo easier if you already know the name of the app you want. 

Yea Opera is a lot better compared to the standard one has some nice features.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Click on search in Market, how hard is that, defo easier if you already know the name of the app you want.
> 
> Yea Opera is a lot better compared to the standard one has some nice features.



Doesn't change the fact i can get the app installed quicker from my pc then from my phone itself:wtf


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 12, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Doesn't change the fact i can get the app installed quicker from my pc then from my phone itself:wtf



How do you do that?


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 12, 2011)

yeah i use opera too on my nokia, its available for nearly every phone lol


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> from my phone itself:wtf
> How do you do that?



https://market.android.com/

sign in with your google account, find the app- you want, click install, and it will install on your device

really quick and much easier to find things compared to the inbuilt market


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 12, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> How do you do that?



Log into your Google account and head over to the market. You need to link your phone to your Google account. Then you can select an app from the market and it'll download it on your phone.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Log into your Google account and head over to the market. You need to link your phone to your Google account. Then you can select an app from the market and it'll download it on your phone.



your phones already linked as you need to sign into your google account when you access the market for the first time


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 12, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> your phones already linked as you need to sign into your google account when you access the market for the first time



I had to link mine as it didn't do it automatically.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I had to link mine didn't do it automatically.



what phone do you have anyway?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 12, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> what phone do you have anyway?



Samsung Galaxy S and I'm always flashing custom ROMs.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Samsung Galaxy S and I'm always flashing custom ROMs.



i want to do that so i can overclock but i really want to keep my warranty as i've still got 11 months left in the contract, i may try it in a few months or when the phone goes under £100 to replace


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 12, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i want to do that so i can overclock but i really want to keep my warranty as i've still got 11 months left in the contract, i may try it in a few months or when the phone goes under £100 to replace



I flashed my S as soon as I could. Warranty... pffft!


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

David Cameron trying to take the credit for ending the riots, i saw him in parliment on the news, all he did was reject all the ideas MP's through at him, The police ended the riots, Cameron stood around being an irritating idiot


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2011)

So the riots are all over now??


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> So the riots are all over now??



well, nothing happened yesterday apparently.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 12, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> David Cameron trying to take the credit for ending the riots, i saw him in parliment on the news, all he did was reject all the ideas MP's through at him, The police ended the riots, Cameron stood around being an irritating idiot



Disagree. The police were standing around not doing much, like a headless dog, waiting to receive an order to their job. They don't want to be under investigation for using "excessive" force on people who are up to no good. 
As much as I don't like Cameron, this rioting business has shown me that he actually has some bollocks and can get shit done.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> news, all he did was reject all the ideas MP's through at him, The police ended the riots, Cameron stood around being an irritating idiot
> Disagree. The police were standing around not doing much, like a headless dog, waiting to receive an order to their job. They don't want to be under investigation for using "excessive" force on people who are up to no good.
> As much as I don't like Cameron, this rioting business has shown me that he actually has some bollocks and can get shit done.



what did Cameron actually do then, i didn't see him on the streets stopping rioters?

i just saw him talking about things that didn't make any difference, and saying things that would of been true about 48 hours before he said them, and had already been said by just about every other politician.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> well, nothing happened yesterday apparently.



It could be a trap to make people think that its over. 

we could be in the 'eye of the storm' as they say. but who knows.

I lol'd hard when the police asked Blackberry to turn their messenger service off temporarily and they straight out said no. Blackberry can be taken to court for obstructing the law/justice.

though its easy to shut them down, if a temporary C&D order or injunction was filed.

I wouldnt be suprised if the riots were to continue.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> It could be a trap to make people think that its over.
> 
> we could be in the 'eye of the storm' as they say. but who knows.
> 
> ...



BBM is terrible anyway, used only by people who havn't noticed what a rip off most blackberys are now

twitter and facebook are much more important things


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lol i don't care about BBM,i got a blackberry unfortunately and the only features i used mainly are facebook,twitter,browser,text message and phone calls.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.dabs.com/products/dell-i...rce=td&utm_medium=affiliates&utm_content=TB00


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 12, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> what did Cameron actually do then, i didn't see him on the streets stopping rioters?
> 
> i just saw him talking about things that didn't make any difference, and saying things that would of been true about 48 hours before he said them, and had already been said by just about every other politician.



Gave the order to deploy some 16,000 officers into london, told the courts to stay open 24/7 to clear back log, pretty much told every single rioter that when they are identified they are fucked.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 12, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> Gave the order to deploy some 16,000 officers into london, told the courts to stay open 24/7 to clear back log, pretty much told every single rioter that when they are identified they are fucked.



Police can do 1 and 3 but not 2. Guess his only claim to fame is to make lawyers and judges work harder.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> http://www.dabs.com/products/dell-i...rce=td&utm_medium=affiliates&utm_content=TB00



thanks,

nice price. but if Kuro already put up a Dell 15R but that weighs in at 2.7kg. the one you linked to will most likely be the same. even in reviews. the lightest configuration of the 15R is at least 2.4kg


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 12, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Police can do 1 and 3 but not 2. Guess his only claim to fame is to make lawyers and judges work harder.



Better than nothing!

Anyway, just whacked up a FS thread of games. Old games mind, but all for the cost of shipping (plus a little bit hehe)


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> http://www.dabs.com/products/dell-i...rce=td&utm_medium=affiliates&utm_content=TB00



i already posted that link

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2366659&postcount=10679

but nobody ever listens to me  



My heatsink has arrived, now all i have to do is attach it to my CPU, and i will no longer be the hottest person on TPU


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 12, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> My heatsink has arrived, now all i have to do is attach it to my CPU, and i will no longer be the hottest person on TPU



Yaaaay! Don't forget to change your system specs. I changed mine this morning just for you *puts hand over mouth and giggles like a girl*


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Yaaaay! Don't forget to change your system specs. I changed mine this morning just for you *puts hand over mouth and giggles like a girl*



what? you have dishonoured me with your impertinent system specifications

Why is your system so similar to mine?

it's like you've got a load of different parts that somehow add up to a very similar level of perfomance


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 12, 2011)

My config's very popluar (CPU/mobo/PSU) but most people with my board have got a 1090t.

Oh yea I forgot to change my graphics card  Doi me! I'm on a Twin Frozr II GTX470 now.

The RAID array helps too; when I want a bit of fun I install a game on there and it makes things like loading times extremely quick. 
RAID's a nice cheap performance gain if you can get drives cheap. But if you're looking at buying 2 brand new drives just for RAID, you might aswell just pay the extra £20 for an SSD.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 12, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i already posted that link
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2366659&postcount=10679
> 
> but nobody ever listens to me



Mah bad, I don't usually read everything in the clubhouse


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 12, 2011)

**** ebay!
so some fool buys a computer off my via ebay,has it for 5 weeks then claims it dont work  i left them feedback this morning then they opene a case this afternoon 
It's my youngest boys birthday on 20th so i was squirelling away moneys to ensure he could get some gooooood stuff,and now this fool has left me with negative balance 
Bunch of feral camel breathed sackrash *rant over*


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> **** ebay!
> so some fool buys a computer off my via ebay,has it for 5 weeks then claims it dont work  i left them feedback this morning then they opene a case this afternoon
> It's my youngest boys birthday on 20th so i was squirelling away moneys to ensure he could get some gooooood stuff,and now this fool has left me with negative balance
> Bunch of feral camel breathed sackrash *rant over*



Fight him, make him pay!!!


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 12, 2011)

All the way,but still i didnt even know they could pull a stunt like that after so long.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> All the way,but still i didnt even know they could pull a stunt like that after so long.



Destroy him, make him pay for leaving you negative balance


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 12, 2011)

What a c*nt man! Yea 45 days I think is the limit. Hopefully PP should side with you as long as you have loadsa proof saying when it was bought, and him confirming receipt of it etc. If he left you feedback just after he bought it (when it was working), copy and paste the feedback he left you into the PP dispute.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 12, 2011)

well thats the thing,if you got something new you would fire it up straight away,maybe a week later if you were really busy,but 5 weeks,c'mon!
we will see,its more the timing of it than anything else,i was getting a few quid together for the little'uns biffersday..
Anyways-its the airshow this weekend so lets hope for good weather!


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 12, 2011)

Did he leave you a positive feedback when he first got it? Would be nice if he did.

My U2UFO just turned up, the thing's massive! I thought the Raven 2 was big!


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 12, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> Gave the order to deploy some 16,000 officers into london, told the courts to stay open 24/7 to clear back log, pretty much told every single rioter that when they are identified they are fucked.



No he didnt, and he cannot, he has no operational control over the Police, in London it's slightly unique though, only the Commissioner of the Met can do that, or in the case of the City of London Police.... the Mayor can do it also.

Reasons are simple really, the police have to be independant of government otherwise they cannot investigate them for fraudulently claiming expenses


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks like we're getting a new CS.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2011)

Its about time


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 12, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Looks like we're getting a new CS.



Mandatory rant: where is episode 3?


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

This heatsink is brilliant, i had to overclock it just to get the fan to spin up


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2011)

I done a little side panel mod on my 902.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 12, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> This heatsink is brilliant, i had to overclock it just to get the fan to spin up



lol the fan should spin anyway - if it doesn't it's broken!



FreedomEclipse said:


> I done a little side panel mod on my 902.



Oooohhh... got any pics? Or do you mean mod like you just accidentally smashed the f*ck out of it?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 12, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Mandatory rant: where is episode 3?



In the bin.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> lol the fan should spin anyway - if it doesn't it's broken!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooohhh... got any pics? Or do you mean mod like you just accidentally smashed the f*ck out of it?



you know what i mean

the motherboard starts the fan at 1200 (Because i told it to in the bios)

It only starts to spin the fan up to full RPM once the tempreture exceeds 48c


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 12, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> In the bin.



Lol. Need dinner advice peeps, I have a packet of beef mince and what should I do with it?

1. Pasta, ez
2. Meatballs, meatballs are awesum
3. Burger, why not?
4. your choice


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> 1. Pasta, ez
> 2. Meatballs, meatballs are awesum
> 3. Burger, why not?
> 4. your choice



Burger sounds nice and if you put some chilli's in them...


overall i think i choose Number D: The lasagne


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 12, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you know what i mean



Actually, I didn't  I thought you were being literal.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> lol the fan should spin anyway - if it doesn't it's broken!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooohhh... got any pics? Or do you mean mod like you just accidentally smashed the f*ck out of it?



I unscrewed one of the clear panels out of the side panel, used a little velcro tape on the inside and just coverd the gap with a black dust filter. 

I couldnt attach a fan on the side panel anyway as the Kuhler was getting in the way of the clips that hold the fan in. 

so the best thing to do was to take part of the clear perspex off and put a washable dustfilter there. 

nothing major. If i had a dremel i would have done a complete side panel mod. but this is good for now.

got a lot more airflow inside the case. and i can feel the 200mm fan pulling air into the case where as i previously couldnt


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 12, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Burger sounds nice and if you put some chilli's in them...



No lasagne sheets, but I have chilli, so burger it is!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> overall i think i choose Number D: The lasagne



best food in the world by miles.

I dont care what anyone says. I love lasagne


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Actually, I didn't  I thought you were being literal.



you've spent too much time using laptops obviously

With this new Heatsink i can run at really low volts

i'm now running prime 95 3.4GHZ, at 1.28V

Now all i need is a board with proper power cucuity (this things rated 95W max) so i'm pushing it using a 125W proccesor as it is

Someone tell me when i can get a decent AM3+ board for around £50


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 12, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> best food in the world by miles.
> 
> I dont care what anyone says. I love lasagne



Lasagne is buff, but I prefer a spaghetti bolognese mm mmmmm



cheesy999 said:


> you've spent too much time using laptops obviously
> 
> With this new Heatsink i can run at really low volts
> 
> ...



Laptops? Have I? How did you deduce that?


I don't do laptops. I just fix them.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Laptops? Have I? How did you deduce that?
> 
> 
> I don't do laptops. I just fix them.



I've never seen a desktop PC where the fans don't move at all, there are a lot of laptops like that, most new one's even have a 'passive' cooling mode where they just vary the proccesor speed in the power options menu

that said most Core I laptops only hit about 60'c on passive modes so it normally doesn't end up throttling at all


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Lasagne is buff, but I prefer a spaghetti bolognese mm mmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you come across any good 4GB DDR3 1600mhz modules for laptops. let me know


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If you come across any good 4GB DDR3 1600mhz modules for laptops. let me know



don't bother with 1600mhz, just get 1333mhz and call it a day unless you've somehow got some sort of quad core on that netbook your buying

If it's a core I seres (now i sound like an intel advertiser) you don't even need the modules to be identical for dual channel to work


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 12, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I've never seen a desktop PC where the fans don't move at all, there are a lot of laptops like that, most new one's even have a 'passive' cooling mode where they just vary the proccesor speed in the power options menu
> that said most Core I laptops only hit about 60'c on passive modes so it normally doesn't end up throttling at all



Ach, I see what you mean noo



FreedomEclipse said:


> If you come across any good 4GB DDR3 1600mhz modules for laptops. let me know



There's a guy on TPU in US that's got some for sale. I'll look into it and handle it if you're not comfy buying from US?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2011)

I was refering to a matching 8Gb set, but yeah, I'll have a poke


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 12, 2011)

Damn, it's 1333. BNIB 8GB matching kit though.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=150232


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

why does it really need to be 1600, it barely makes a difference in a desktop, so why will a laptop mind?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Damn, it's 1333. BNIB 8GB matching kit though.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=150232



Pm'd

£24 before postage is too good to miss


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 12, 2011)

T'is bloody cheap. Laptop RAM's usually a bit more than desktop too.  G-skill also give lifetime warranty on their laptop RAM (not all company's do lifetime on lappy RAM)


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> T'is bloody cheap. Laptop RAM's usually a bit more than desktop too.  G-skill also give lifetime warranty on their laptop RAM (not all company's do lifetime on lappy RAM)



guys, now whilst doing extended stress testing at 3.5ghz+, the clockspeed will occasionally lower itself for a while

Do you guys think it's because i'm trying to push to much power through a motherboard with what i think has 4 (or 4+1) stage VRM's?


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 12, 2011)

CnQ or chokes on the vrm's err choking..
got a heatsink on your vregs?
if its the mobo in your specs then i'd get ramsinks on there quicksmart or ofcourse drop the OC and preserve lifespan of components


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2011)

well the laptop ram came out to £30 with shipping. the set i was looking at was some Kingston ram for probably £40-41 after postage. still not a bad buy tbh if you can wait 2weeks for it to get here.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 12, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well the laptop ram came out to £30 with shipping. the set i was looking at was some Kingston ram for probably £40-41 after postage. still not a bad buy tbh if you can wait 2weeks for it to get here.



For 8gb so-dimm??? bloody hell that is a bargain, I remember only a couple of years ago so-dimm was twice the price of regular desktop RAM, that is sweet andf tbh you wont see any benefit in running 1600>1333 in a laptop, not even sure if you can get 1600 ddr3 so-dimm can you?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2011)

I dunno theres like 3 different versions of DDR3 1600mhz Sodimms it gets confusing.

this works out cheaper.

Ive already paid for it. and by the time it gets here i should have my HP DM1-3200SA ready for it to slot right in


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 12, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dunno theres like 3 different versions of DDR3 1600mhz Sodimms it gets confusing.
> 
> this works out cheaper.
> 
> Ive already paid for it. and by the time it gets here i should have my HP DM1-3200SA ready for it to slot right in



was that the one i kept telling you to buy?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah

hopefully play.com will still have it for that price in 2 weeks.


----------



## Millennium (Aug 12, 2011)

When is the next gen of GPU coming out? ATI or NVidia I don't really care


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 12, 2011)

Millennium said:


> When is the next gen of GPU coming out? ATI or NVidia I don't really care



Next year according to "sources from the mountains"

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2367043&postcount=26


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 12, 2011)

nvidia claim kepler will be out at the end of the year,but they use tsmc fab plant and the kepler chips were supposed to be 28nm which tsmc havent quite got sorted yet,so its more likely 2012.

amd's 7000 series are slated for the end of this year,also on a 28nm fab..we will see!
http://wccftech.com/amd-release-28nm-chips-q4-2011-gpu-samples-ready/


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 12, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well the laptop ram came out to £30 with shipping. the set i was looking at was some Kingston ram for probably £40-41 after postage. still not a bad buy tbh if you can wait 2weeks for it to get here.



£30 with shipping's pretty sweet! If he ships Monday, I'd look at the Monday to Wednesday after. I've got stuff shipped from the states and it's usually about 5-8 working days 
Pretty much the same as shipping from China.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> £30 with shipping's pretty sweet! If he ships Monday, I'd look at the Monday to Wednesday after. I've got stuff shipped from the states and it's usually about 5-8 working days
> Pretty much the same as shipping from China.



I cant wait to get my new netbook!! I will probably most likely do a review on it lol.

there are already quite a lot of reviews out there of the laptop playing crysis 1&2, SCII and L4D. not bad if you ask me, especially from a 11.2" netbook


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2011)

Never been a huge fan of van damme, but this advert is hilarious


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 12, 2011)

Opened friend's case. Negative pressure = dust collecting in every single hole >.>


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 12, 2011)

I love rigs like that. Strange but I actually enjoy cleaning out tons of dust from a PC. Especially getting a PSU apart. Must be something to do with seeing something so dirty get back to new-looking.

I got dust masks and a decent gas mask so I'm not bothered about health problems 



FreedomEclipse said:


> I cant wait to get my new netbook!! I will probably most likely do a review on it lol.
> 
> there are already quite a lot of reviews out there of the laptop playing crysis 1&2, SCII and L4D. not bad if you ask me, especially from a 11.2" netbook



Have you still got the lappy that you got the copper shim for?


EDIT: What on earth happened there? TPU fudged up for a sec I swear


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 13, 2011)

Sata 1, 2 and 3 messing up HDD, RAID controller and cables. Such a PITA. More precisely, Samsung Eco green 2tb 5400rpm does not like Sata 1 cables on Sata 3 RAID card.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 13, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Have you still got the lappy that you got the copper shim for?



Sure do.

I'll possibly be looking to get rid of it to get some of the money back. after ive tried the DM1 out and transfered all my files over.

Unfortunately I cant say that the laptop is in prestine condition, Its far from being in prestine condition. 

One can only describe it as being extremely 'Knackerd'.

its an old warhorse thats had its days, but seriously needs to be retired.

It still runs and runs and runs however and thats why i love it. its still good for a few more years yet with some good TLC.

If youre interested in it, i'll keep you in mind. ive made a few upgrades to it which i plan to take off possibly but if the price is right. its all yours.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 13, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Sata 1, 2 and 3 messing up HDD, RAID controller and cables. Such a PITA. More precisely, Samsung Eco green 2tb 5400rpm does not like Sata 1 cables on Sata 3 RAID card.



Any of it working? I'm looking for a RAID card and more HDD's (through PM) 



FreedomEclipse said:


> Sure do.
> I'll possibly be looking to get rid of it to get some of the money back. after ive tried the DM1 out and transfered all my files over.
> Unfortunately I cant say that the laptop is in prestine condition, Its far from being in prestine condition.
> One can only describe it as being extremely 'Knackerd'.
> ...



I'm not really into laptops, I was just wondering if you still had it. Cheers for the offer though


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 13, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Any of it working? I'm looking for a RAID card and more HDD's (through PM)



Yeah, unfortunately for you all of them works right now. Plugged the offending drive straight to the motherboard for now, new cables coming soon


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 13, 2011)

Good to hear that the new cooler is working out good Cheesy. I never knew lower temps meant you could lower the voltage or it that Cheesy talking rubbish again lol.

You are all making me want to buy new stuff you idiots!


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 13, 2011)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/g-s...-cl9-9-9-9-24-1-25v-50-ebuyer/994839#comments

Look at the voltage and price on those sticks!
Im just after buying G.Skill ram a month or 2 ago :shadedshu


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 13, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I'm not really into laptops, I was just wondering if you still had it. Cheers for the offer though



maybe i'll stick it up on ebay.

 Id be lucky to get £50 for it though. thing needs a new keyboard and they cost £32. new battery would probably be £40 for an original.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 13, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Any of it working? I'm looking for a RAID card and more HDD's (through PM)



Good boy!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 13, 2011)

Can't say I'm a fan of your avatar Tatty.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 13, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Can't say I'm a fan of your avatar Tatty.



yeah. It looks like someones given him a good whack to the face with a frying pan


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 13, 2011)

i'm hurt!


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 13, 2011)

Premier League starts today, a wise man once said "I suppose it's a wee bit like Christmas Day for the kids isn't it?".


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 13, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Premier League starts today, a wise man once said "I suppose it's a wee bit like Christmas Day for the kids isn't it?".



is that like football or what?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 13, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> is that like football or what?



Yes *yawns*


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 13, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yes *yawns*



Cant be anymore boring than your patter.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 13, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yes *yawns*



sorry, i don't follow football as i find it *really* boring


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 13, 2011)

I dont think Freedom likes it either lol.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 13, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I dont think Freedom likes it either lol.



only sports i watch generally involve cars

thinking of watching this http://supergt.net/jp/ but first i have to find out what channel it'll be on


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 13, 2011)

Football is so boring. Though I am involved in the fantasy football crap. It's a family thing.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 13, 2011)

You know what really is boring? Darts... my god Darts are dire.

EDIT: BTW i dont really like sports either, just the odd football match.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 13, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> only sports i watch generally involve cars



the only sports i watch generally involve blood.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 13, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the only sports i watch generally involve blood.



What kinda sports do you watch? or did you just pop your head out the window?


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 13, 2011)

I only watch football if I can paint my face red and white and shout around the street out of tune like a drunk hooligan. Otherwise, yea it's boring.
I'm very patriotic


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 13, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> What kinda sports do you watch? or did you just pop your head out the window?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 13, 2011)

Guys I have posted a WTB thread but thought I would check in here also need a GPU ASAP my 470 bit the dust last night. Have upto £100 so let me know what you have. 

Also seen a GTX 280 on the bay for £60 so if you have anything say so otherwise I might just panic buy that 280


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 13, 2011)

Don't get the 280 - you'll be disappointed, but £60 isn't too bad.

Aria has a 460 for £90. Is only the 768MB model though.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 13, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Don't get the 280 - you'll be disappointed, but £60 isn't too bad.
> 
> Aria has a 460 for £90. Is only the 768MB model though.



280 is on par/just beats out a 460 768MB


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 13, 2011)

Doesn't the 460 overclock better though? Plus its newer meaning better drivers and better features.

Wish me luck im phoning Tesco to see what's the problem with me getting a phone.
EDIT: I was told the systems are not working and the guy asked me what i wanted anyway but he wasn't interested so a complete waste of time.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 13, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> 280 is on par/just beats out a 460 768MB



In that case get the 280 but you'll still be disappointed.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 13, 2011)

Are the 5850 Xtreme's out of stock already?? there were places selling them as low as £90


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 13, 2011)

whats up with your 470?
i'd be interested in taking it off your hands if you cant get it rma'd


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 13, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> whats up with your 470?
> i'd be interested in taking it off your hands if you cant get it rma'd



dunno mate turned on pc today and couldnt load windows as it would bluescreen right before it got to the log on page reloaded window and as soon  as you install drivers it will get past the loading screen and then the monitor goes blank runs on standard vga driver so might be able to flash lower clocks on it and see i that halps though I am not confident at flashing and dont have a spare pci gpu anyway


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 13, 2011)

HUH! That sounds a lot like the issue I had with my monitor. D'you connect via DVI by chance, if you're able to use a different output try that. Mines fine on VGA.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 13, 2011)

i had a similar problem with my first 470,first it was a driver issue,then it wouldnt work in the primary pci-e so i used onboard video then wiped all drivers in safe mode and reinstalled the driver before the one that messed up (if that makes sense?!) and it was back to life again..
It was very odd though because bios would beep that no recognised video was installed.
once it was wiped of drivers and installed in pci-e #2 it worked but showed up as 2 470s in device manager,once crossed out..

dont flash it unless it makes the bios beeps telling you its fecked.Even then,its safer to use it as a secondary in SLi than flashing it.

It was one long beep and 3 shorts beeps IIRC

Innocent:they have dual dvi and 2 HDMI,though it could be worth using one of those adaptors to change the output to analog.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 13, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Innocent:they have dual dvi and 2 HDMI,though it could be worth using one of those adaptors to change the output to analog.



Yeah I have no analogue ports so I'm using a VGA to DVI adapter and it works fine. I was referring to the monitor really, should have made that a bit clearer.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 13, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Yeah I have no analogue ports so I'm using a VGA to DVI adapter and it works fine. I was referring to the monitor really, should have made that a bit clearer.



What a fuckin nub I am today lmao, so as I explained last night the PC was booting up just before the log on prompt and bluescreening, anyway I reinstalled Windows and it loaded fine though would not get to the log in prompt when Windows installed the Nvidia driver or if I installed the latest ones myself, I was just getting a black screen. Long story short it is not an issue with my monitor as such though as soon as I read your comment I had a moment of clarity and realised that when I reinstalled Windows and the Nvidia drivers I still had my TV hooked up and because it hadn't been configured in the NV control panel options it defaults to my TV and my monitor displays a blank screen until I set it correctly    

Still concerned about the BSOD so am going to be running some tests tonight but turns out my GPU (touchwood) is fine. Hopefully my old Windows installation just got corrupted and it wasn't a hardware problem, will post back with any findings 

Oh btw the moment of clarity was just as I was about to pull the trigger on a HD 6870 from OCUK as well lmao


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 13, 2011)

i didnt know you could get vga to dvi - only vice versa,
i wish i would have known that before i changed my boys monitor!

Glad you didnt go down the road of flashing the bios Nd!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 13, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i didnt know you could get vga to dvi - only vice versa,
> i wish i would have known that before i changed my boys monitor!



You get them with most GPU's as GPU's only have DVI, well most of them anyway.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 13, 2011)

sorry maybe the sun fried my brain aswell as my body today,i was trying to describe the opposite of the ones bundled with gpu's
VGA D sub to DVI.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 13, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i didnt know you could get vga to dvi - only vice versa



You can get them but yeah, sorry I typed it incorrectly, it's a standard DVI to VGA converter. Just I put VGA first as that's how it came out in my head, VGA cable to a DVI converter, to a DVI port. 

Again, my bad.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 14, 2011)

At last today flyin back to UK. 2weeks without PC was a hard time for me, and my wedding was great aswell.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 14, 2011)

Congratulations on getting married,now you will find your virginity again after you lost it all those years ago 
just kiddin fella!
where did  you get married?


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 14, 2011)

Arciks said:


> At last today flyin back to UK. 2weeks without PC was a hard time for me, and my wedding was great aswell.



so how was Latvia?


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 14, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> sorry maybe the sun fried my brain aswell as my body today,i was trying to describe the opposite of the ones bundled with gpu's
> VGA D sub to DVI.



Thats because DVI carries the RGB signal for backwards compatibility with VGA.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> you will find your virginity again after you lost it all those years ago


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2011)

Im wondering if i can obtain better temps on this Kuhler...

Current setup...







but im wondering.... What if i turned the fans on the kuhler around to pull air inside instead of exhaust??

another thing that might effect those temps is that my computer sits pretty close to a wall as my desk sits in an alcove. after an hour of BC2 i touch the bit of wall directly behind where my 6970 exhausts are and its real hot. so Im afraid if i do flip the fans to pull air into the the case then it will pull the hot air in from the GPU's too.

another thing thats stopped me doing it is the build up of dust inside my case, since that part wont be coverd by a dust filter unless i go out of my way to buy one.

Id like to hear your thoughts.

oh and that big square box at the bottom of the diagram is my PSU....I forgot to label it.

There are also 2 120mm fans pulling air into the case/over the hard drives from the front of the case. the 200mm fan is always set to medium unless its really hot as it gets pretty loud and makes the case start to 'whine' as it resonates with the plastic mesh in front. I think the 200mm runs around 800RPM@ medium settings


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im wondering if i can obtain better temps on this Kuhler...
> 
> Current setup...
> 
> ...



can you make it so the fan exhausts air upwards?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> can you make it so the fan exhausts air upwards?



do i look like a guy who wants to get medieval on his case?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 14, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Congratulations on getting married,now you will find your virginity again after you lost it all those years ago
> just kiddin fella!
> where did  you get married?



Wedding was in Latvia. We celebrated it 2 days about 55 guests i almost got all my money back i spent on wedding.All was filmed about 7.5h only first day and 1000+ photos was made.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 14, 2011)

Glad you're back Arciks! Congrats on the marriage 



FreedomEclipse said:


> http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n210/FinalFreedomEclipse/KuhlerConfig.jpg
> 
> Id like to hear your thoughts.



You know what it looks like to me? The 200mm fan on the top of the case is stealing a lot of the available air from the Kuhler. You want the Kuhler to get the maximum amount of air it can.
Try making the fan on the top of your case intake instead of exhaust and see what that does for your temps. And then try turning the fan off altogether and check results.



Afternoon everyone


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 14, 2011)

trying this game here http://rustyhearts.perfectworld.com/download, looks good and it's free so i can't lose much by playing it



> Rusty Hearts is a Free to Play beat-em-up Action MMORPG that mixes classic arcade action with modern MMO character progression and awesome cell-shaded anime style.



anyone else want to join me?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> You know what it looks like to me? The 200mm fan on the top of the case is stealing a lot of the available air from the Kuhler. You want the Kuhler to get the maximum amount of air it can.
> Try making the fan on the top of your case intake instead of exhaust and see what that does for your temps. And then try turning the fan off altogether and check results.



changing the 200mm into an intake would royaly fuck up the airflow inside my case.  

2x120mm+1x200mm intake -- 2x1850rpm typoons for exhaust = nuclear melt down.
--------

But good point but i am already one step ahead of you. Remember i was telling you about my side panel mod??






I completely removed the small panel where i can mount a 120mm fan and used some velcro tape and attached a dust filter there. 

I couldnt use the 120mm fan mount anyway as the retention clips inside were getting in the way of the kuhler. with a 'gap' like that, the 200mm wont be choking the typhoons for air. I hardly run the 200mm at max anyway. it only does around 600rpm@47cfm. so theres good air flow inside my case after the small mod.

I did switch the 2 GT's around and used it as an intake but results were anywhere short of disastrous compared to when the fans were facing the other way. members here just dont seem to understand how hot 2x6970s get at full load and when those 2 room heaters are roarin' anyone standin behind them will be left with severe burns. and thats literally what happened here.

the hot hair from the 2 6970s got sucked into the kuhler when the fans were acting as intakes and they just funneled the hot air from the GPUs back into the case.


----------



## Millennium (Aug 14, 2011)

*rant* why does BBC Iplayer desktop take 60mb to play Radio 1 ? That's just crazy. Probably better then opening a browser for it, but still. Sort it out BBC!

*/rant*

ps.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 14, 2011)

Millennium said:


> *rant* why does BBC Iplayer desktop take 60mb to play Radio 1 ? That's just crazy. Probably better then opening a browser for it, but still. Sort it out BBC!
> 
> */rant*
> 
> ps.



saw that, didn't see the point, i get 50fps in BC2, i get bad K/D because i'm bad at it. not because there's 0.0001 Second lag from C1E that's compleatly overshadowed by the ping time

still, i read it all the way through, i'd already done most of the things it reccomends anyway

Why would you use the desktop iplayer client?, unless you spend most of your time offline there's no point to it?

i just use the online thing and i have no problem on my 5Mb, even if other people are on the network at the same time


----------



## Millennium (Aug 14, 2011)

I use the desktop IPlayer client because I like to have music playing in my games on top of the SFX  So I have it playing ALL the time !


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 14, 2011)

Millennium said:


> I use the desktop IPlayer client because I like to have music playing in my games on top of the SFX  So I have it playing ALL the time !



I Just leave chrome open


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> changing the 200mm into an intake would royaly fuck up the airflow inside my case.
> 2x120mm+1x200mm intake -- 2x1850rpm typoons for exhaust = nuclear melt down.



I know it might seem like it'll f*ck up the airflow, but we all know that air doesn't react how we want it to inside a case. You've got to be willing to try new (and sometimes silly sounding) things to get results, trial and error style.

Personally, I don't think it'll mess up the airflow. The bottom half of the case is sorted; in from the front and out from the back (GPU exhaust).
But the top of the case looks like it has has no air to exhaust, so IMO the top fan + the kuhler are gagging for air.
Easiest way is to just try turning the 200mm fan off and see what happens to CPU temps. If they're lower, then try turning the fan round.


----------



## Broom2455 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Fans and Kuhler 920*

Originally Posted by FreedomEclipse View Post
changing the 200mm into an intake would royaly fuck up the airflow inside my case.
2x120mm+1x200mm intake -- 2x1850rpm typoons for exhaust = nuclear melt down.

Just a thought , have you tried running it the same way I do my H50. ?
My H50 rad is in the front of my case above the DVD drive running push/pull so pulling from the front of the case. All I have done is put the screws in the rad and used cable ties and doing this it dropped my temps by 5 degrees.

Hope this gives you an idea


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 14, 2011)

Thats a very good idea!
It also avoids alot of the dust buildup if the case is on the floor.

I tried a similar thing but iinstead of the p/p watercooling all i did was to form some corrugated plastic in a squared funnel to lead to the HSF directing some cool air there as the HSF was getting the hot air off the back of the upper GPU,
which stole most of the cool lower intake's air.
I hope that made sense..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2011)

cant run the rad in front. I have 3 hard drives and 1 SSD. and due to how small this case is and how big the graphics cards are. I cant shift stuff around like i would like to.

Either I run with the rad in front and lose 2 or 3 hard drives or i just leave it as is


----------



## Broom2455 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok, just a thought


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2011)

Its a real tight fit inside this case. Even the 6970s wont go inside unless they are at an angle. theres just not a lot of space to move this around.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 15, 2011)

If you change the cooler to pull air into the case it will just suck in the rising heat from the gpu exhaust.
All i can think off is more intake from the front of the case since you already did the side panel mod. Not much you can do to increase airflow in that case.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 15, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> If you change the cooler to pull air into the case it will just suck in the rising heat from the gpu exhaust.
> All i can think off is more intake from the front of the case since you already did the side panel mod. Not much you can do to increase airflow in that case.



Not a lot to be done unless i take it around the back of the yard and give it a blast with one of these






which will most likely result in me needing to pay for a new case anyway (obviously id strip all my gear out before shooting at the case)


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its a real tight fit inside this case. Even the 6970s wont go inside unless they are at an angle. theres just not a lot of space to move this around.



my M59 is similar


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 16, 2011)

Whaddya reckon?
EVGA GTX 570 for £195.00 yay or nay? hopefully I can resell my 470 for £150 ish


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 16, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Whaddya reckon?
> EVGA GTX 570 for £195.00 yay or nay? hopefully I can resell my 470 for £150 ish



Depends where from...
£150 seems too steep for a 470 - I just paid £115 for mine and it was only 3 months old.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 16, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Depends where from...
> £150 seems too steep for a 470 - I just paid £115 for mine and it was only 3 months old.



really? the prices seem to have gone up again recently from what I have been googling and ebaying the last few days, though not sure why.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, I did get mine from a TPU member so that's probably why it was cheap. You'd no doubt get more on the bay for it.
Where are you planning on getting the 570 from? Not one of the OCUK refurb's I hope


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm not urinating on what your incinerating but my last 470 was £170 odd retail.
first was £240 
second was around £200 i think
The prices may hit a resurgence due to lack of availability other than on the bay so you may be lucky for someone desperate to SLi there existing one.
GLWS though


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 16, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> I'm not urinating on what your incinerating but my last 470 was £170 odd retail.
> first was £240
> second was around £200 i think
> The prices may hit a resurgence due to lack of availability other than on the bay so you may be lucky for someone desperate to SLi there existing one.
> GLWS though



Nice ninja edit! How you doing MM?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 16, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Well, I did get mine from a TPU member so that's probably why it was cheap. You'd no doubt get more on the bay for it.
> Where are you planning on getting the 570 from? Not one of the OCUK refurb's I hope



Nope, the bay lol


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 16, 2011)

haha
alright fella 
i'm roasting over here,shouldnt have mashed up my a/c unit for chilling the pc 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Watercool...raphics_Video_TV_Cards_TW&hash=item231308befb
this seems like a good deal as the block retails £70 on its own.
I'd shoot for a second 470 than another gpu with same amount of vram

I had to change the whole exhaust system off my mrs motor yesterday and the arseholes who owned her car before had welded all 3 joints AND welded the main bolts to the downpipe.
RAGE doesnt quite cover half of what i was enduring...i got it done in the end with just a pair of spanners and a whole heap of swearing,mean looks,aspersions casted on parentage and finger waggling haha

hows things your end?


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 16, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Nope, the bay lol



every time i go on ebay i normally find i can get a better deal from an actual shop when it comes to graphics cards


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> every time i go on ebay i normally find i can get a better deal from an actual shop when it comes to graphics cards



Find me an 570 for 195 and I will buy it from a shop, the ones in OCUK are slightly dearer and they have been on pre order for a while as I looked last week.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 16, 2011)

why go for a 570 when you already have a 470?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 16, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> why go for a 570 when you already have a 470?



Cause its as fast as a 480, runs cooler and I can upgrade without spending too much factoring in selling my 470.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 16, 2011)

£195 is a great price for a 570. I'd snap it up.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 16, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Find me an 570 for 195 and I will buy it from a shop, the ones in OCUK are slightly dearer and they have been on pre order for a while as I looked last week.



point taken, thing is buying from shops is a waiting game, i can get you a 560 and a gaming keyboard for £150 together but that cards not as good as the 570 -->https://secure.scan.co.uk/aspnet/Shop/AddToBasket.aspx?WebProductId=1587423

EDIT:You didn't put one of the new cover sheets on your TPS Reports did you?


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 16, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> haha
> alright fella
> i'm roasting over here,shouldnt have mashed up my a/c unit for chilling the pc
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Watercool...raphics_Video_TV_Cards_TW&hash=item231308befb
> ...



I hate motors like that lol my little brother bought a 106 with a pair of speakers fitted into the rear seats. Yes, actually fitted into the rear seats! It was murder on your spine sitting in that thing even without the music on. Needless to say, it was a right f*cker to work on!

I'm all good cheers man - Swale just finished all their shizzle so I can finally have a bath! the other half's out with the kids today and I really wanted to go to the pub but the bloody gasmen decided to make an half hour job last three f*cking hours 

Oh well, time to blaze some tunes with excessive volume.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 16, 2011)

haha Excellent,rock it till the err windows fall out 

My mate had a mini with a pair of rockford 10s bolted onto the back of the seats with cutouts so they fired against the cushions,so there was no back support and one helluva kick from those little things,damn junglists!your ears were about 6 inches away from 1200w of sub wherever you were 
Showers are great for cleaning quickly but a bath is unbeatable for easing muscle/back pains..
I think the mind can relax so its the best place to come up with inventions too

We had the gas man round a month or two ago for the annual check,our heating is temperamental at best but we got it under manners,then the gas man comes and the pilot won't fire every other day
bunch of goodfornothingjobsworthtosspottery :rant:


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> EDIT:You didn't put one of the new cover sheets on your TPS Reports did you?



Who, what?? lol


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 16, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Who, what?? lol



you havn't seen the movie have you, this page should explain everything --> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Bi...CxCo1NgEGgIIFwwhpwh_1GSHVpNI&biw=1280&bih=961

guess what i just found on wikipedia



> Magic smoke (also called factory smoke or blue smoke) is smoke produced by malfunctioning electronic circuits.
> 
> Once the magic smoke has been released, the device lacks one or more key components and no longer functions correctly. The smoke thus can be thought of as an essential part in the device's function. It is also noted that once let out, the magic smoke cannot be put back in.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice price for a 570 how do they compare to the 6950?
haha my mum was complaining about how much of a dust magnet my case is, luckily the filters do work because the dust collected at the front and not much in the case.

I think i just got new neighbour yeah im pretty sure so hopefully they are awrite.

EDIT: I still have no idea what Cheesy is jabbering on about.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 16, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Nice price for a 570 how do they compare to the 6950?
> haha my mum was complaining about how much of a dust magnet my case is, luckily the filters do work because the dust collected at the front and not much in the case.
> 
> I think i just got new neighbour yeah im pretty sure so hopefully they are awrite.



570 is slightly better, 6950 can be purchased for £180 new though and if you get one that unlocks

EDIT:You seriously don't know the movie
one last hint before i give it away -->


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 16, 2011)

How do they overclock as i know the 6950 when oc'd is a beast.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 16, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> How do they overclock as i know the 6950 when oc'd is a beast.



http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...870-all-overclocked-review-bad-company-2.html

570 6970 6950, all overclocked


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 16, 2011)

Office Space from 1999 and your point is?


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 16, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Office Space from 1999 and your point is?



no real point, i just said the TPS reports bit as that's my new avatar


----------



## Red_Machine (Aug 16, 2011)

Just received the Gigabyte Aivia keyboard I ordered off eBay.  Opened the box and found it had US layout.

FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> 570 is slightly better, 6950 can be purchased for £180 new though and if you get one that unlocks



The likely-hood of getting one that unlocks these days would be pretty low. Apparently the new revisions are laser locked.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 16, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> Just received the Gigabyte Aivia keyboard I ordered off eBay.  Opened the box and found it had US layout.
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!





can you return it?


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 16, 2011)

Seems like the 6950 is just a little behind in the minimum frames and average frame rate from the 570 just about what i expected.

lol i hate ANSI layout with the shitty return key size, ours is what ISO layout and Asia uses BIGASS layout.



InnocentCriminal said:


> The likely-hood of getting one that unlocks these days would be pretty low. Apparently the new revisions are laser locked.



Spot on IC.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 16, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Asia uses BIGASS layout.



i have no idea what Asian layout is, but i am not googling that


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 16, 2011)

Its the colloquial term for the Asian Keyboard layout, literally they have a BIGASS return key.

Ripped from Google


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 16, 2011)

that was funny though, google seeing bigass and asian is only going to bring up some "interesting" results


----------



## Red_Machine (Aug 16, 2011)

I just sent them a message explaining the situation, and making it clear that I would not pay return shipping.  It wasn't mentioned anywhere in the item description about it being a non-UK keyboard.

I should have just paid the extra £10 and gone for the one that actually said "UK layout"...


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 16, 2011)

I knew i could find it here look bellow.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 16, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> I just sent them a message explaining the situation, and making it clear that I would not pay return shipping.  It wasn't mentioned anywhere in the item description about it being a non-UK keyboard.
> 
> I should have just paid the extra £10 and gone for the one that actually said "UK layout"...



i'd just buy another brand of keyboard, i've seen so many gigabyte keyboards break the build quality is terrible.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 16, 2011)

didnt even know gigabyte done keyboards


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a Zowie Celeritas, best £100 i spent in a long time and i bet this thing lasts longer than me.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 16, 2011)

look at this

http://gizmodo.com/5831124/libyan-rebels-hit-with-scud-missile-for-first-time-ever



> Libyan Rebels Hit with Scud Missile for First Time Ever
> So you're Qaddafi, a bloody-handed dictator, and the rebels are advancing steadily toward your capital. What do you do? Bring out the Cold War weaponry! The AP says scud missiles are now officially in counterrevolutionary battle.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 16, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> didnt even know gigabyte done keyboards



Everyone does everything nowadays.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 16, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Everyone does everything nowadays.



they're just rebrands anyway, there's probably about 2 keyboard factories in the entire world


----------



## Red_Machine (Aug 16, 2011)

Guy has arranged a courier to pick it up tomorrow at his expense.  He said he gets them directly from Gigabyte UK and it never occurred to him to check that they were the right layout.


----------



## Millennium (Aug 16, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I have a Zowie Celeritas, best £100 i spent in a long time and i bet this thing lasts longer than me.



This keyboard looks very good. But is there something *almost* as good for less dosh?

I'm really pleased with my 'gaming' mouse for day to day use (CM Storm inferno) so a keyboard upgrade will be next.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey guise. Asside from windows scandisk/fix disk etc etc what other utilities out there to see if there are any bad sectors on the disk???

a client i built a pc for is claiming to be recieving errors where it says the hard drive is failing.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 16, 2011)

Millennium said:


> This keyboard looks very good. But is there something *almost* as good for less dosh?
> 
> I'm really pleased with my 'gaming' mouse for day to day use (CM Storm inferno) so a keyboard upgrade will be next.



If you want Cherry MX Brown switches you have to pay about or over £100  but tbh most good mechanicals are at least £100, sure you can get a Razer Blackwidow with Cherry MX Blues but the build quality and type of switches are different same for the Thermaltake Meka its a piece of garbage with MX Black switches.

The closest board is the Filco Majestouch with Browns, Blacks or Blues but for the same price you can have my board the Zowie Celeritas with the RTR keys, the media FN Key functions, the ability to turn the windows key to a ctrl key when gaming. The best boards like the Das Keyboard and Deck Legend only come in certain key switches in ISO British layout and are more expensive. Ducky is rather expensive too. The Steelseries boards are in Cherry MX Black which is non tactile, so you press and it goes straight down till it hits the bottom eg bottoming out, the Browns are more tactile as they have a bump when you press them to a certain point called the actuation point. I like browns as they are non clicky the blues click a lot but still have the bump of the blues for feedback.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hey guise. Asside from windows scandisk/fix disk etc etc what other utilities out there to see if there are any bad sectors on the disk???
> 
> a client i built a pc for is claiming to be receiving errors where it says the hard drive is failing.



Im sure there are a few programs that do check disks at boot though none come to mind right now. TBH if the disk does have any errors its best to RMA because the drive could be fine in a few years but you will never know that for sure as it could fuck up in even just a few months. You already know that though, im sure someone can google something or has personal experience with a program i just have a blank mind right now :shadedshu


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 16, 2011)

http://www.hdtune.com/
top notch for HD error reporting


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hey guise. Asside from windows scandisk/fix disk etc etc what other utilities out there to see if there are any bad sectors on the disk???
> 
> a client i built a pc for is claiming to be recieving errors where it says the hard drive is failing.



defraggler has a diskcheck built in, almost any hard drive testing or benchmark program will

a program that will read smart values like crystaldiskinfo (good cause it doesn't need installation) or even si-software sandra will give you a good idea of the drives health


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 16, 2011)

Millennium said:


> This keyboard looks very good. But is there something *almost* as good for less dosh?
> 
> I'm really pleased with my 'gaming' mouse for day to day use (CM Storm inferno) so a keyboard upgrade will be next.



I have this one, had it for a year and love it................

http://www.comet.co.uk/p/Computer-Keyboards/buy-LOGITECH-920-002012-Computer-Keyboard/611514


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 17, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I have this one, had it for a year and love it................
> 
> http://www.comet.co.uk/p/Computer-Keyboards/buy-LOGITECH-920-002012-Computer-Keyboard/611514



Rubber Dome and Wireless, i dont think you can get a quality mechanical board for less than £100 well not at least if you cant find a second hand IBM model M.
I forgot like i said you can get the steelseries boards for cheaper, MX Black switches.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 17, 2011)

Quiet in here today - how is everyone?

Turkey nuggets, chips and beans tonight.

There seems to be a shortage of black saddle clips which is really hampering my cable management efforts. I've been waiting for CandCCentral to get them in for months - and whadya know? he gets them in next week. Yaaaay!!


----------



## Millennium (Aug 17, 2011)

Dinner for me is jerk roast chicken with sweet potatoes, tomatoes, and mushrooms. Just bunged it all in the oven (no im not a cook 

Looking forward to it though!

Anyone know when the new round of GPUs is coming out (sorry if I asked already)


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 17, 2011)

Teriyaki Salmon with chips. Fish and chips, asian style if you wish. 

Next round of GPU should be out next year, earliest end of this year announcement.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 17, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Dinner for me is jerk roast chicken with sweet potatoes, tomatoes, and mushrooms. Just bunged it all in the oven (no im not a cook)



Nice!



Millennium said:


> Anyone know when the new round of GPUs is coming out (sorry if I asked already)



nVIDIA don't plan on releasing anything any-time soon.

No exactly sure about AMD though.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 17, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> nVIDIA don't plan on releasing anything any-time soon.
> 
> No exactly sure about AMD though.




thank god, my gtx570 will keep it's novelty for a while yet!





Damn it guys i have my exam results tomorrow.... I hope i get into UCL!
Please pray to whoever you can/do i need all the good wishes i can get 
Good luck for anyone else who is getting their results today or on the 25th


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 17, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> thank god, my gtx570 will keep it's novelty for a while yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck, I am sure you will get what thou deservest


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 17, 2011)

Are the riots still going? The news in the US no longer covers it. Seriously I'm asking. No troll.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 17, 2011)

No, they finished before last weekend barring a few odd scuffles here and there but nothing major, there are upto 4000 prosecutions nationwide apparently and I have heard some have already got upto 4 years in the can


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 17, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> No, they finished before last weekend barring a few odd scuffles here and there but nothing major, there are upto 4000 prosecutions nationwide apparently and I have heard some have already got upto 4 years in the can



Nice. I hope yall throw that damn book at em.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 17, 2011)

Carnival soon though,watch and see!
I'm no warmonger,far from it - but even the blind could see this one coming.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 18, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Damn it guys i have my exam results tomorrow.... I hope i get into UCL!
> Please pray to whoever you can/do i need all the good wishes i can get
> Good luck for anyone else who is getting their results today or on the 25th



I'll be drinking to celebrate or to commiserate your result(s).



Good luck!


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 18, 2011)

Good luck with the results - I'll have one on ya too.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 18, 2011)

Results today! Good luck peeps, but if you so happen to get bad results, its blessing in disguise. Uni will be less tough


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 18, 2011)

My 1st year in As results today aswell curses,if i did well then im going out tonight and party.
Anyways...new Guild wars 2 trailer,looks amazing:
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 18, 2011)

How did results day go, people?

Guild Wars 2 is awesum, I have a feeling that its going to make me fail this academic year >.>


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 18, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> How did results day go, people?
> 
> Guild Wars 2 is awesum, I have a feeling that its going to make me fail this academic year >.>



Same lol i got it on pre-ordered at gamestation so i am going go for the midnight release.

As for my results,for my 1st year in A level.
C in Law
D in English Lang
E in ICT

I honestly don't know how i failed the ICT exam.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 18, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I honestly don't know how i failed the ICT exam.



Shit happens mate.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 18, 2011)

I am going retake LA2 for law and my ICT exam next year.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 18, 2011)

*NEW LAPTOP IS IN!!!*

Unfortunately I paid the higher price for it because I wanted to have it before saturday and not friday next week.

Had to run 15mins to my nearest Comet and back again. Just got in as it started raining

will do a mini review after ive had a cuppa. and chillaxed for a bit


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 18, 2011)

Shiny! Reviews as promised, and better pictures!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 18, 2011)

Well done mate,i love buying new goods,specially laptops. I don't think i have never seen someone chuffed to bits when they get a desktop or laptop.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 18, 2011)

How about any other A-level people?

If you are going to University in the Leeds/Bradford area and want a "familiar face" just give me a shout. I'll be in my third year so can help if I can.

Also Good luck!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 18, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Shiny! Reviews as promised, and better pictures!



the pics were taken on my mobile as is has bluetooth and quicker/easier to upload to my PC. will get my big camera out for reviews



kurosagi01 said:


> Well done mate,i love buying new goods,specially laptops. I don't think i have never seen someone chuffed to bits when they get a desktop or laptop.



I eat sleep and shit technology my friend  

buying something new is always an exciting experience. Similar to the one when your dad gets you your first bicycle. (mine was a little red BMX from toys R' us) And expects you to ride the damn thing without the stablisers.


----------



## razaron (Aug 18, 2011)

I thought I wasn't getting into a uni this year. Then Queen Mary phones me up saying I can get in if I take a foundation year.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 18, 2011)

razaron said:


> I thought I wasn't getting into a uni this year. Then Queen mary phones me up saying I can get in if I take a foundation year.



Good man, watch London completely rape your wallet


----------



## razaron (Aug 18, 2011)

I already live in London...
Commuting from home FTW.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the pics were taken on my mobile as is has bluetooth and quicker/easier to upload to my PC. will get my big camera out for reviews
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol i get that feeling too when my parents 1st bought me a new bike,until couple years later i've stopped riding it then my older brother does because mine was bigger than his in terms of frame. And snaps the frame which holds the tyres. So i bought new bike i was excited,much bigger than my old bike and damn its fast.

Now i got car,it was a meh feeling since it was passed on from my brother.
When i got my laptop my parents didn't even tell me and left it by the door inside the house and i was like yes!,but no wooo.


razaron said:


> I thought I wasn't getting into a uni this year. Then Queen mary phones me up saying I can get in if I take a foundation year.





Fourstaff said:


> Good man, watch London completely rape your wallet



Lol London i will be visiting London in September for a wedding.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 18, 2011)

razaron said:


> I already live in London...
> Commuting from home FTW.



o_0 Its not going to work that way. You must at least stay at halls for 1 year. Otherwise going back with a girl/full of booze is going to be awkward.


----------



## razaron (Aug 18, 2011)

Money comes first.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 18, 2011)

before i get onto reviewing. I have to say this little laptop feels suprisingly nippy


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 18, 2011)

razaron said:


> Commuting from home FTW.



I am a northerner originally from Oldham, though living in the Midlands now and I really don't know how people can work and live in and around London as to me going there and using the tube is my worst nightmare though I have to now and then for work. I know if you grew up there it is just part and parcel of living in London but to outsiders like me it is horrible  not in a disrespectful way btw I just can't stand being in crowded places and don't even get me started on driving, even outside of the capital ( I visit Harrow on the hill quite regularly) it's horrendous, stopping, starting, people walking/pulling out into the streets. Defo not cut up for London life lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 18, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I am a northerner originally from Oldham, though living in the Midlands now and I really don't know how people can work and live in and around London as to me going there and using the tube is my worst nightmare though I have to now and then for work. I know if you grew up there it is just part and parcel of living in London but to outsiders like me it is horrible  not in a disrespectful way btw I just can't stand being in crowded places and don't even get me started on driving, even outside of the capital ( I visit Harrow on the hill quite regularly) it's horrendous, stopping, starting, people walking/pulling out into the streets. Defo not cut up for London life lol



Hence the reason why my parents moved out London too haha,cheaper to live somewhere else too.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/log...-blemished-box-only-159-delivered-logi/997868

Logitech Z-5500 for £159, got my friend to get this 

Wonder how it performs with PS3


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 18, 2011)

Lol should be good,my friend has Z5500 surround for his 360,connected to his TV though i think,sounds amazing.

Time to get my party hat tonight.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok... finally got time to give a small update on the netbook situation.... 

Still working on the review, but i got caught up installing W7 x64 then started to transfer all my files over.

the small screen really looks amazing though. Its really sharp. and playing 1080p not only looked great but there was no stuttering or slow downs.

Im still working on a back to back review of my old laptop and the new one, with some pictures and maybe a bench or 2.

The speakers in it are made by Altec Lansing. They are not tinny at all but it lacks bass and mids, however the sound does have a little more body to it so its not as bad as your average netbook or notebook.

Review to follow later.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 19, 2011)

Hmmm....review is nearly done. I think i will create a new thread for it in General.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hmmm....review is nearly done. I think i will create a new thread for it in General.



Excelllent, something to look forward to.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 19, 2011)

Well my GTX 570 should be with me by Monday I think it will balance my system out to perfection compared to my 470 as well as running cooler and consuming less power for a decent FPS boost to 480 levels, now there is nothing that I can think of doing to my rig it will most likely not be long before I sell it and build a new one as they start to bore me when I can't upgrade anything without doing it for the sake of it ie: getting spending £300 for a small performance stepup from my 2500k etc


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 20, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> According to these videos it shows you how to create the resolutions.



W00t


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 20, 2011)

Its been quiet in this thread, what happened did cheesy die? lol


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 20, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Its been quiet in this thread, what happened did cheesy die? lol



He probably died because of results.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 20, 2011)

http://events.game.co.uk/gamefest/?cm_re=2011wk22-_-HomeCrowner01-_-Gamesfest


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 20, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> He probably died because of results.



his are out on thursday...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 20, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> W00t



Son a .... 

so, what's your res?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 20, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Son a ....
> 
> so, what's your res?



2880 x 1620, just tried it initially to see if it would work, got a screenshot of COD4 at that res  too, need some more resolutions to try something larger


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 20, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> 2880 x 1620, just tried it initially to see if it would work, got a screenshot of COD4 at that res  too, need some more resolutions to try something larger



Definitely! I'm so f'ing jealous right now.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 21, 2011)

I hope none of you are watching Celeb big brother...

Otherwise Im gonna have to hire a hitman to put you out of your misery because you cant do it yourself


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2011)

I know some of you gents are also 3DS owners so when you have a chance swing by and post up. Ill update the first post with your info.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=150926


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I hope none of you are watching Celeb big brother...
> 
> Otherwise Im gonna have to hire a hitman to put you out of your misery because you cant do it yourself


at mah pc bro... it is good to know there are atleast 2 of us here 
i dont mind chipping in if we have an infestation....


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 21, 2011)

Oi oi oi count me in - I'm soldiered up ready to beat jedwood with a brick.

The mrs started watching it the other night - she said it was "just to have laugh" but I think she's actually geting into it. She's first on the list...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 21, 2011)

I think the UK people should stop paying for their TV licences till BBC & other tv channels/studios  learn how to broadcast quality programs

none of this reality tv bullshit. and whats so great about big brother??? id rather they be locked up with no food or water for a few weeks then throw a sharp knife with a small peice of blueberry muffin into the room and then take bets to see whose the first one to get shanked evicted first and lets face it.... at this stage. who really gives a flying f**k who is in the BB house??? I dont know! I dont want to know! I can live my whole live and not lose any sleep over it!

If their not trying to kill each other. then its not worth watching. however, If they were all shagging each others brains out, then it might be worth watching.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 21, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I'm soldiered up ready to beat jedwood with a brick.



whats a jedwood 
you mean Jed Wood?


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think the UK people should stop paying for their TV licences till BBC & other tv channels/studios  learn how to broadcast quality programs
> none of this reality tv bullshit. and whats so great about big brother??? id rather they be locked up with no food or water for a few weeks then throw a sharp knife with a small peice of blueberry muffin into the room and then take bets to see whose the first one to get shanked evicted first and lets face it.... at this stage. who really gives a flying f**k who is in the BB house??? I dont know! I dont want to know! I can live my whole live and not lose any sleep over it!
> If their not trying to kill each other. then its not worth watching. however, If they were all shagging each others brains out, then it might be worth watching.



 I like your version of big brother better. I'd pay to watch that ringside.



Bo$$ said:


> whats a jedwood
> you mean Jed Wood?



lol I spelt it wrong. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jedward

Those goons.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 21, 2011)

Uh the license fee only goes towards the BBC.
Big Brother finished why the hell did CH5 have to buy it? I hate reality and social programming its all for fucking sycophants. Same for that Xfactor get it to fuck.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 21, 2011)

Off topic to everyone conversation about TV programs.
I got an engine warning light now on my car for 3rd time,i am probably going guess it's the catalytic converter again,because it showed up twice before when the car been to garage for fault code check.
Should i get it replaced now and i also need change the brake disc and pad or wait until my insurance renewal and get a newer car,so i don't have to put up with less problems and cheaper to maintenance the car and better MPG and lower tax.
What do you guys think its best to do??


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 21, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Uh the license fee only goes towards the BBC.



That's why so many Freemen are getting away with not paying it. Good on them! If only I had the time 

Personally, I'd rather have the adverts every 20 minutes rather than paying for the TV licence, but that's just me.



kurosagi01 said:


> Off topic to everyone conversation about TV programs.
> I got an engine warning light now on my car for 3rd time,i am probably going guess it's the catalytic converter again,because it showed up twice before when the car been to garage for fault code check.
> Should i get it replaced now and i also need change the brake disc and pad or wait until my insurance renewal and get a newer car,so i don't have to put up with less problems and cheaper to maintenance the car and better MPG and lower tax.
> What do you guys think its best to do??



Then you are off topic talking about cars!

If it's a Peugeot - get ready for loads of problems


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 21, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> That's why so many Freemen are getting away with not paying it. Good on them! If only I had the time
> 
> Personally, I'd rather have the adverts every 20 minutes rather than paying for the TV licence, but that's just me.
> 
> ...



It is a Peugeot 206 an 04 plate lol.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 21, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> It is a Peugeot 206 an 04 plate lol.



Not good. Sell it or get ready for a whole host of problems. There's still loads of debate over what the problem actually is with them. Some people say it's one of the stepper motors, some say it's the ECU, some people will even tell you it's the HT leads.
I spent over £150 on engine diagnoses to be told "it's this" only to spend £100 on a stepper motor and the problem's still there. I then got told "it's the ECU" so I just gave it to my Dad.
He managed to get hold of an ECU for cheap, replaced it and still wasn't running fine.

Honestly mate, my advice is to sell it and stay away from French motors.

I hit the forums to try and find out what it could be, but everyone was just arguing over what it is. It was about a year ago I last checked the forums.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 21, 2011)

All this French bashing makes this clubhouse feel like a UK clubhouse again 

Well, after TMM decide to be an illegal immigrant


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 21, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Not good. Sell it or get ready for a whole host of problems. There's still loads of debate over what the problem actually is with them. Some people say it's one of the stepper motors, some say it's the ECU, some people will even tell you it's the HT leads.
> I spent over £150 on engine diagnoses to be told "it's this" only to spend £100 on a stepper motor and the problem's still there. I then got told "it's the ECU" so I just gave it to my Dad.
> He managed to get hold of an ECU for cheap, replaced it and still wasn't running fine.
> 
> ...



The car has never had problems really apart from the engine warning light now which has been the same constant message lol,i'm waiting for a free diagnosis from a friend.
 So your opinion is to get rid of it and get a different car?? I would want to do that but because of price of insurance and tight on money its very unlikely my parents would allow it.
But it is a possibility right now,just have to wait until my insurance renewal in December.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 21, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> The car has never had problems really apart from the engine warning light now which has been the same constant message lol,i'm waiting for a free diagnosis from a friend.
> So your opinion is to get rid of it and get a different car?? I would want to do that but because of price of insurance and tight on money its very unlikely my parents would allow it.
> But it is a possibility right now,just have to wait until my insurance renewal in December.



better off with a renault or a honda or something. even a golf is good


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> even a golf is good



Golf has always been good, awesum even.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> better off with a renault or a honda or something. even a golf is good



Lol you do realise a Renault is french too.
To be perfectly honest i want a change of car,all my friends have Civic,golf,astra,mazda3.
I don't want copy them lol,i am considering a Ford focus atm but i can't think of any other cars.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 21, 2011)

Anything either German or English. German stuff for being reliable, or English for easy-to-source parts. But tbh, if you rag it, it doesn't matter what you get - it will die.
I would go for an Astra, a Corsa, or a Focus. Even a Fiesta. I like Astra's (loads of room in the back considering it's a relatively cheap motor)
Or wait for MightyMission to come in and school us proper


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 21, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> The car has never had problems really apart from the engine warning light now which has been the same constant message lol,i'm waiting for a free diagnosis from a friend.
> So your opinion is to get rid of it and get a different car?? I would want to do that but because of price of insurance and tight on money its very unlikely my parents would allow it.
> But it is a possibility right now,just have to wait until my insurance renewal in December.



Oh shit man, I had a 206 (admittedly it was an s Reg) and it had a whole load of problems including the good old warning light!

Get shot of it quick snap. Don't get Renault either, peugeot and renault share loads of parts.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 21, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> Oh shit man, I had a 206 (admittedly it was an s Reg) and it had a whole load of problems including the good old warning light!
> 
> Get shot of it quick snap. Don't get Renault either, peugeot and renault share loads of parts.



I had an S reg, my little brother had an '02 (I think). Both had the same problems, my lil bro wrote his off in a crash though. I managed to learn how to do everything without letting the engine idle like kept pushing the throttle while left-foot braking coming up to traffic lights etc. (the engine would die as soon as it was allowed to idle - but with the foot on throttle it was fine)


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 21, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lol you do realise a Renault is french too.
> To be perfectly honest i want a change of car,all my friends have Civic,golf,astra,mazda3.
> I don't want copy them lol,i am considering a Ford focus atm but i can't think of any other cars.



i know they are french, my dad had a volvo with a renault engine which had done 200,000km, that thing was running smoothly and still had plenty grunt...
did 4hr with pedal to the metal in that car, and it was perfectly fine...

if you can afford the insurance get an old BMW, they are like fricken steel and are so well constucted...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 21, 2011)

Well i will probably get an american or german or japanese car lol.
But i don't want copy people and i am pretty stingy on engine too i want upgrade to a 1.4 if it has bhp of 90 or something,but 1.6 seems sweet spot.
Either way getting a 1.4 or 1.6 insurance is about 2300-2500 for any like astra,civic,mazda3,golf etc.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 21, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Either way getting a 1.4 or 1.6 insurance is about 2300-2500 for any like astra,civic,mazda3,golf etc.



Just by putting my Dad on my insurance policy, and having him as the policy holder, it halved my insurance costs. The only sacrifice is you won't get any no claims as a named driver, unless you're with Directline.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 22, 2011)

2000 on a 1.4 Toyota Auris VVTi TR2 for insurance hmm...not very far off my 206 insurance renewal with my mods declared which is 1700 lol.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 22, 2011)

w00t for old age, 30 year old, newly passed driver 1.4 astra fully comp insurance with business and breakdown etc etc £1100


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 22, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> w00t for old age, 30 year old, newly passed driver 1.4 astra fully comp insurance with business and breakdown etc etc £1100



thats me as main driver and getting no claims


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 22, 2011)

Lol curses of your age.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 22, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> thats me as main driver and getting no claims



Now looking at an Audi A3/VW Passat diesal


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 22, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Anything either German or English. German stuff for being reliable, or English for easy-to-source parts. But tbh, if you rag it, it doesn't matter what you get - it will die.
> I would go for an Astra, a Corsa, or a Focus. Even a Fiesta. I like Astra's (loads of room in the back considering it's a relatively cheap motor)
> Or wait for MightyMission to come in and school us proper



Wait what do you mean English, the English dont have a car brand anymore since MGRover and that became foreign.
EDIT: I lie Vauxhall is British but thats about it, Astra is a nice car for day to day but id get a Ford Focus first.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 22, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Wait what do you mean English, the English dont have a car brand anymore since MGRover and that became foreign.
> EDIT: I lie Vauxhall is British but thats about it, Astra is a nice car for day to day but id get a Ford Focus first.



Yes I know that; but my point is; Ford, MG and Vauxhall parts are *much* cheaper and easier to get hold of than any others. Down here anyway.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 22, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Ford, MG and Vauxhall parts are *much* cheaper and easier to get hold of than any others.



Only in liverpool.


(and if you dont understand the joke then maybe you watch more weakest link)


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Only in liverpool.
> (and if you dont understand the joke then maybe you watch more weakest link)



lol I don't watch that sh*t! I'm more of a QI man 

I'm guessing it's something to do with scousers and their "five-finger discount?"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 22, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I'm guessing it's something to do with scousers and their "five-finger discount?"



yep


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 22, 2011)

Gutted!
i wrote out a long post about motors then scouse jokes and the computer messed up!!

Lotus:it's citreon that shares the parts bin with pug not renault.
kuro:throw £120 at the car to do the brakes and lambda then jog it on(or be sneaky and turn the ignition one click and hold the button for a minute till the dash flashes,error is reset),get a focus or fester and enjoy winning.Those hyundai i30 etc are well cheap brand new and you are covered by 3 years warranty,my mate bought one with this simple logic:
anything goes wrong,hyundia cover it,you pay the same for higher marque used cars and get no warranty...
older golfs were ok,but the newer ones ('97 on)came with electronic power steering and it's absolute shite! it feels like a deathtrap,theres no feedback at all,no progression and an odd setup to the pedals,throttle being lower than brakes/clutch.
ofcourse the a3 is the same,i've owned both and would only recommend them to women...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 22, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Gutted!
> i wrote out a long post about motors then scouse jokes and the computer messed up!!
> 
> Lotus:it's citreon that shares the parts bin with pug not renault.
> ...



Hold what button?? lol


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 22, 2011)

sorry that was the 106/306 reset technique,the 206 is:turn one click on ignition,hold down foot brake then hold the mileage reset button until you see a countdown to zero.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 22, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Or wait for MightyMission to come in and school us proper



Told ya 

How is everyone?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 22, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Told ya
> 
> How is everyone?



after being on a bus for an hour!! very hot!


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> after being on a bus for an hour!! very hot!



I hate public transport. S'why I need a bike


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 22, 2011)

I could have cycled to where i was going tbh. but it was up a lot of hills so i said fuck that.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey guys!
hows TPU UK today?

I've had around 40 crashes today and appcrashview isn't helping decipher it!


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 22, 2011)

Fantastico cheers man, how's be's you's today's?
Oh, cheers for the info on the engine-light-reset, my old man's gonna do it later and get shot of his 306. I think it's a 306, I can't bloody remember!


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey scam!
with the 306 there is a button down by the ignition barrel that is supposed to disable the internal alarm if you lock your dog in there,just hold that while having the ignition on click on,be patient it can takes a couple of minutes.
306's rock! they are proper student fare these days so its an easy 5-700 in no time at all.

ok think i isolated it,in safe mode with networking it appears ok,seems to be a video error as graphics drivers arent loaded then..
how odd that it has only just started messing up around a month since installing the driver...

It was the youngest's biffersday on saturday,little bundle of joy and stink


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 22, 2011)

lol it was my daughter's birthday on saturday too! isn't that just crazy! oh no hang on - it was the sat before last - the 13th - my head be fried lol

reinstall OS - the ultimate fix


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 22, 2011)

haha
theres hundreds of pics on there and i dont have a spare HD just now,but driver wiper and safe boot seem to have fixed it so far.

Got to love the kids when there so small,winning hearts all the way.
now my eldest...hmmm...

Let me know if your dad has chubbles with the reset though.

I come across something odd t'other day,so i was given a p4 775 HT and i tried your chip in there,seems some are 64 bit and some aren't?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 22, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> sorry that was the 106/306 reset technique,the 206 is:turn one click on ignition,hold down foot brake then hold the mileage reset button until you see a countdown to zero.



This only resets how many miles i've driven,which doesn't really require holding down the brake.
You can just push the mileage reset button and it turn the mileage driven to 0. Doesn't get rid of the engine warning light lol.
I would probably end up keeping the car since my parents won't change it until it dies.
I hope it dies over 100k mileage driven.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 22, 2011)

My wedding picture


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone going for HP tablet? I was going to get one, but then there is none left :/


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 22, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Anyone going for HP tablet? I was going to get one, but then there is none left :/



I'm fuckin' trying hard!


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 22, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> This only resets how many miles i've driven,which doesn't really require holding down the brake.
> You can just push the mileage reset button and it turn the mileage driven to 0. Doesn't get rid of the engine warning light lol.
> I would probably end up keeping the car since my parents won't change it until it dies.
> I hope it dies over 100k mileage driven.



Kuro:i'm not lying,just google "reset service 206",but if you have a dodgy connection or water in the connectors,its not going to disappear without some intervention.
I'm pretty sure you will easy get 100k out of your car though,i got 180 out of a petrol 306 till the cambelt went,so i sold it to the scrappers for more than i paid for the car 

lovely pic arciks!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 22, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> so i sold it to the scrappers for more than i paid for the car


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 22, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> This only resets how many miles i've driven,which doesn't really require holding down the brake.
> You can just push the mileage reset button and it turn the mileage driven to 0. Doesn't get rid of the engine warning light lol.



MM's right, you're just doing it wrong 



Arciks said:


> My wedding picture
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110822/foto 344.jpg



Nicely done!



MightyMission said:


> haha
> theres hundreds of pics on there and i dont have a spare HD just now,but driver wiper and safe boot seem to have fixed it so far.
> 
> Got to love the kids when there so small,winning hearts all the way.
> ...



Yea some aren't x64, but I dunno. I usually just google the 5 digit code with wiki

"SL6WG wiki" and it comes up with the wiki page with a table of all the models, instruction sets, architectures etc.

Here's a page I used to have bookmarked.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 22, 2011)

Kuro maybe it wasnt explained correctly, its like a countdown from 10 to 0 like in this handy video i found.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfVR0apmRHs


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 22, 2011)

Cheers kieran,its been years since i had to mess with a pug,so memory fades etc
freedom:eh?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't even think it does turn the "engine warning light" off if it only resets the service indicator and not the warning light.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 23, 2011)

its like a hard reset on a computer,wipes everything,just like pulling the negative off the battery but not so messy.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey! How comes cheesy999 can be MightyMission's friend but I can't 

Aha! Found it!


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 23, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Hey! How comes cheesy999 can be MightyMission's friend but I can't



Probably because cheesy999 gave MightyMission some ... encouragement to be friends


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 23, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Probably because cheesy999 gave MightyMission some ... encouragement to be friends


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 23, 2011)

Back door tributes are banned in this thread...... period!


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 23, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Back door tributes are banned in this thread...... period!



Killjoy 
So that's what happened to cheesy's siggy? I'm sure it was more vulgar a little while ago...


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 23, 2011)

haha i didnt even know you could have friends till cheesy added me,honest sam your my only backdoor tributee 
seriously though,i got 25 monitors in today,you want any?
pc refurb place near me is shutting down and matey asked me to take everything..
the only one i want to keep is a farking heeyuge dell 2405 fpw
i had to get one of my 470s reflowed today 
too much cold= broken joints on the gpu


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 23, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> haha i didnt even know you could have friends till cheesy added me,honest sam your my only backdoor tributee
> seriously though,i got 25 monitors in today,you want any?
> pc refurb place near me is shutting down and matey asked me to take everything..
> the only one i want to keep is a farking heeyuge dell 2405 fpw
> ...



25 monitors? That's a nice earner! PM'ing!
How did the reflow go?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 23, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> haha i didnt even know you could have friends till cheesy added me,honest sam your my only backdoor tributee
> seriously though,i got 25 monitors in today,you want any?
> pc refurb place near me is shutting down and matey asked me to take everything..
> the only one i want to keep is a farking heeyuge dell 2405 fpw
> ...



What sizes?


----------



## Millennium (Aug 23, 2011)

If anything is over 24 inches that involves lubricant and I might be interested too m8. PM me if so MM!


edit: wow. saved for prosperty!


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 23, 2011)

Millennium said:


> If anything is over 24 inches I might be interested too m8. PM me if so MM!



Now remove the context and read this again :3


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 23, 2011)

What sizes and resolution are those monitors? I was looking for a el cheapo widescreen jobby for my cousin but i couldn't find anything cheap enough on ebay and gumtree was choc full of 4:3 dells

Banging migraine today.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 23, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> What sizes and resolution are those monitors? I was looking for a el cheapo widescreen jobby for my cousin but i couldn't find anything cheap enough on ebay and gumtree was choc full of 4:3 dells
> 
> Banging migraine today.



Best bet's to PM him - I don't think he'll talk any more about the monitors here due to the risk of getting beaten with Tatty's ban-hammer zimmer


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 23, 2011)

If you say so... PM'd.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 23, 2011)

Sorry guys i wasnt trying to turn our beerhouse into a fs thread,pm's sent!

Millenium: you wanted in excess of 24 inches,are you sure?the mental image is making my eyes water...
i've only the one excessively large screen and i'd like to keep it so i can jog on the 3 smaller ones i'm using.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 23, 2011)

Read post 10985 again


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 23, 2011)

Would be rude not to siggy it


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 23, 2011)

I nearly fell off  my chair reading that shizzle!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 23, 2011)

You lot crack me up sometimes


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 23, 2011)

Millennium said:


> If anything is over 24 inches that involves lubricant and I might be interested too m8. PM me if so *MM*!
> 
> 
> edit: wow. saved for prosperty!



I'd rather not.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 23, 2011)

I fucking need a HP touchpad!!! the one day they reduce the price and i was AFK!

FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how did i miss this!


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 23, 2011)

HP Touchpad is on fire sale because its already discontinued. The fact they arnt supporting it makes me think even though its cheap is it really worth buying? No more updates i would think.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 23, 2011)

I doubt you'll be able to get hold of one, I've been trying for _days!_


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 23, 2011)

they are ported *PORTING* android to it, it should be a nice experiment


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 23, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> they are ported android to it, it should be a nice experiment



If you can put android on it then its a winner definately get one but web os is discontinued.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 23, 2011)

Should i play White Knight Chronicles II on PS3 or Star Wars Force unleashed 2 on PC...???


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 23, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Should i play White Knight Chronicles II on PS3 or Star Wars Force unleashed 2 on PC...???



Force unleashed 2 on PC is a nice idea 






I have my eye on an Hp Envy 13 for college for £450 should i get it?
 it looks epic man, 10-12hr battery life, hd4330(lil slow), SL9400 and 3gb ram and less than 2kg looking like a pretty nice deal for me...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 23, 2011)

Lol i guess but i heard its pretty glitchy with like frame lag,also i've waited for White knight 2 for ages so i would probably play that 1st lol.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 23, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> I have my eye on an Hp Envy 13 for college for £450 should i get it? it looks epic man, 10-12hr battery life, hd4330(lil slow), SL9400 and 3gb ram and less than 2kg looking like a pretty nice deal for me...



No optical, if you are fine with that and next to non-existent graphics card (ie you can only play games from 5 or more years ago) then go ahead. I would gladly sacrifice battery for power and looks and weight (and pretty much anything) for a better graphics card though.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 24, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> No optical, if you are fine with that and next to non-existent graphics card (ie you can only play games from 5 or more years ago) then go ahead. I would gladly sacrifice battery for power and looks and weight (and pretty much anything) for a better graphics card though.



i have an external optical, Do you have a better suggestion? i need atleast like 5-7 hours life of light general usage


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 24, 2011)

Forced Unleashed 2 is garbage dont even bother with it, so repetitive. Play White Knight Chronicles as thats your sort of game Kuro and you will probably love it.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 24, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> i have an external optical, Do you have a better suggestion? i need atleast like 5-7 hours life of light general usage



No, no better suggestion. My uni experience tells me that laptops will not be needed to be "mobile", there are computers everywhere you need them and the laptop will be sitting on your table in your room for most of the time, hence I am extremely sceptical why you will need that much battery life. If you want battery life, that laptop is quite good.

Edit: http://www.engadget.com/2009/10/05/hp-envy-13-review/

Doesn't sound that rosy according to Engadget's review


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 24, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Force unleashed 2 on PC is a nice idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its better then what i got.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 24, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> No, no better suggestion. My uni experience tells me that laptops will not be needed to be "mobile", there are computers everywhere you need them and the laptop will be sitting on your table in your room for most of the time, hence I am extremely sceptical why you will need that much battery life. If you want battery life, that laptop is quite good.



im not staying at my Uni and will be traveling everywhere so i originally had my heart set on an M11x, but this seems to be a nicer/cheaper trade off between speed and price

4+6cell battery seems odd, i saw atleast 3 others with atleast 10hours with the extra thingy, maybe you are right, MOAR searching!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 24, 2011)

I presume no gaming?? May not have much battery life but at least you have an i3 lol.
http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/HP_ProBook_4320s_1066236.html
or i5:
http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/HP_Pavilion_DV3-4300sa_1066202.html

But if i want more balance and less battery since i am normally near a socket:
http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/Dell_Inspiron_15R_1085130.html

I am only looking at like his budget lol.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 24, 2011)

My parents just bought it, they didn't even ask me if i wanted that one, they saw the price and jumped! this is good and bad in a way..


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 24, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> My parents just bought it, they didn't even ask me if i wanted that one, they saw the price and jumped! this is good and bad in a way..



Now you can forget about buying another laptop and enjoy the one you have


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 24, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Now you can forget about buying another laptop and enjoy the one you have



yep 
im pretty excited now lol should be here friday or monday... like freedom i will do a lil review on it!


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/g-s...ory-kit-cl9-9-9-9-24-1-5v-now-39-47-e/1001867

Cant believe how cheap that ram has become. I got it when it was about £60.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 24, 2011)

http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=350217&no=20&weekday=tue

Ignore the writing, just scroll all the way down to the bottom...


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 24, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=350217&no=20&weekday=tue
> 
> Ignore the writing, just scroll all the way down to the bottom...



what exactly am i looking for?


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 24, 2011)

The scary bit. Did it work?


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 24, 2011)

looked kinda creepy, i thought you were talking about the animation lol


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 24, 2011)

it took me 2 goes till i see the gorey dude,i think i just skipped the middle bit on my first run..
That reminded me of that silent video that went viral,then all of a sudden something screams at you!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 25, 2011)

That was pretty f*cked up there lol.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 25, 2011)

Salut Clubbers!
Is anyone clued up on html coding?
i need to embed some images into ebay sales(the weaker ones of the batch of monitors)
i upped the pics to imageshack but in ebay they come out really low quality,any ideas?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 25, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Salut Clubbers!
> Is anyone clued up on html coding?
> i need to embed some images into ebay sales(the weaker ones of the batch of monitors)
> i upped the pics to imageshack but in ebay they come out really low quality,any ideas?



Low quality as in? Low res or small image? For small image you will need to specify the picture size (the width="xxx" height="xxx" attribute), but for low res I have absolutely no idea how it became that way. Link please?


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 25, 2011)

PM incoming!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 25, 2011)

Captains log...Suplimental:

Chewed my way through a 1/4 pounder with no cheese. Now attempting to chew my way through a large doner kebab. stand by for epic heartattacks batman!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 25, 2011)

Anyone played the Space Marine demo yet?

It's fun!


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Captains log...Suplimental:
> 
> Chewed my way through a 1/4 pounder with no cheese. Now attempting to chew my way through a large doner kebab. stand by for epic heartattacks batman!



Insightful post Freedom.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 25, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Anyone played the Space Marine demo yet?
> 
> It's fun!



I can vouch for that, but the demo is short. And I want my scout armour and sniper.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 25, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Insightful post Freedom.



I havent eaten in over 24hrs. you dont know how good getting clogged up with grease inside feels right now


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 25, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Anyone played the Space Marine demo yet?
> 
> It's fun!



I'l check system requirements and see if i can run it on the only gpu i have: a 6200GS 

On the upside though,being in a soldering mood has got my dusty old audigy working again  MIDI you better grease up coz here i come


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I havent eaten in over 24hrs. you dont know how good getting clogged up with grease inside feels right now



How was Ramadan fasting before that?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 25, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> How was Ramadan fasting before that?



I have no idea! -- ask Bo$$ he's the indian one around here!

On a more positive note. I managed to play league of legends on my new laptop, Its still really sucky though. tiny resolution and everything set to low. but still very playable until all the enemies start mobbing and grouping up. then fps takes a huge hit


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 25, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I can vouch for that, but the demo is short. And I want my scout armour and sniper.



It is short, but a good insight of things to come.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 25, 2011)

APB Reloaded looks like absolute sex. Has anyone played it yet? It's free at the moment.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 25, 2011)

OMG! my laptop has shipped im so happy!


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 25, 2011)

Thats a blast from the past! i remember apb on commodore64 or atari or something,
Cheers scam that looks like something to tide me over until gta v is released.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 25, 2011)

In other news:


> A man has been arrested after Deputy Prime Minister Nick Clegg was splattered with blue paint in Glasgow.
> 
> Mr Clegg's suit and face were struck as he arrived at Woodside Hall in the west of the city for a meeting with Lib Dem Party activists.
> 
> ...



*but left him uninjured*
since when did people drop dead by getting splashed by paint?


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 25, 2011)

Unfortunately not very often.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 25, 2011)

I might just have to install it tomorrow night and have a razz. Looks bloody epic - pretty much a GTA co-op!


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 25, 2011)

i'm downloading it now,i better hope my 470s back tomorrow or i'm nicking the boys 3850 or whatever it is..


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 25, 2011)

harsh but honest lol

deus ex anyone tried it yet wagwan?


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 25, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> i'm downloading it now,i better hope my 470s back tomorrow or i'm nicking the boys 3850 or whatever it is..



I got stuck into some youtube vids of it, and I'm gagging!

For others: You can choose to be coppers or criminals, and you can roam around in massive gangs or just as two of you (AFAIK). There's some yt vids of massive police convoys, like 10 cars all going to fight crime and that! Looks really addictive. You'll have to let me know what you think of it MM.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 25, 2011)

I've heard good things about Deux EX but my connection's gone crap again so i'l resign to retail disks.
How did you get such a high vantage? you rocking a 990 or something?

I love those rampage games  will let you know scam
Dammit,i thought the demo was 15mb,not the downloader...
the retail copies will be out by the time the download is finished


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 25, 2011)

APB Reloaded better not be as shite as the original APB that was out a year or 2 ago. The beta was awful. Looked like a winner like saints row but online but didnt really work out well with the bugs and shit.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 25, 2011)

I missed the one from a couple of years back(doesn't sound like a bad thing!),
vaguely remember wasting a lot of time on the 90s version.
EDIT*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/APB_(1987_video_game)
i am officially OLD


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea there seems to be a few bugs, but hey, I'm willing to give it a try if its free. Looks like shed loadsa fun too.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 25, 2011)

I didnt know there was an 80s APB. Hopefully they sorted out the latest reincarnation, im willing to give it a try if its free.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 26, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> *but left him uninjured*



He is doing it wrong :shadedshu


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, APB Reloaded's got to be the most enjoyable game I've played in a while! I always loved the GTA series, and this has brought back my love for complete, mindless all-out madness!
I'm gonna be jumping on it again tomorrow night I think.

I'm off to bed for now. See you in a bit peeps.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 26, 2011)

I should have been a baddy 
It's a bit slow to begin with as a copper,but even with onboard graphics it still looks good!
I think i should definitely get my 470s back today


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Well, APB Reloaded's got to be the most enjoyable game I've played in a while! I always loved the GTA series, and this has brought back my love for complete, mindless all-out madness!
> I'm gonna be jumping on it again tomorrow night I think.
> 
> I'm off to bed for now. See you in a bit peeps.



how is the car handling?


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> I should have been a baddy
> It's a bit slow to begin with as a copper,but even with onboard graphics it still looks good!
> I think i should definitely get my 470s back today



What on earth were you thinking?  I went crim without a single thought!



Bo$$ said:


> how is the car handling?



Absolutely crap on most cars, like GTA San Andreas before you get your driving stats up. But, I'm quite sure you get decent handling cars as you move on. There's too many things I like about the game to list, and I've only had about an hour on it.


What's everyone's APB name? Mine's scaminatrix


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 26, 2011)

haha you looter you! i'm a take you down muvvaf...
mine,creatively enough is:mightymission
I think you all have to be in the same world to fight etc though,i'm in euro 1 or 2 i think.
i had a little go this morning and the ferrets had me doing menial jobs like getting rid of graffiti instead of kicking monkey ass


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 26, 2011)

There should be a site where people add all their aliases in a convenient page, so we don't need to go through all this all the time.

Edit: A bit like Heatware but extends to cover everything.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> haha you looter you! i'm a take you down muvvaf...
> mine,creatively enough is:mightymission
> I think you all have to be in the same world to fight etc though,i'm in euro 1 or 2 i think.
> i had a little go this morning and the ferrets had me doing menial jobs like getting rid of graffiti instead of kicking monkey ass



Yea I went in EU2 I think. It was the one that sounded most English anyway.
They had me spraying up walls so you was probably cleaning what I sprayed  I got into the next district and started a mission with about 8 other crims going to spray up a wall in a police station. We got our arses kicked!!



Fourstaff said:


> There should be a site where people add all their aliases in a convenient page, so we don't need to go through all this all the time.
> 
> Edit: A bit like Heatware but extends to cover everything.



I think Xfire does that doesn't it? I don't use it though.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 26, 2011)

I didnt bother to install xfire,i get abit wary of ad/spyware so i just installed the bare minimum.

Nuts to this im gonna go get my gpu's,its like being back in the 90s having to lower res to stop the judders,i'l kick your monkey asses later!


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 26, 2011)

Soon as the kids have finished watching this film I'm gonna have a razz. About an hour.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, something like xfire but you need all other forum ids too.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 26, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Well, something like xfire but you need all other forum ids too.



I think an app would be better for that, rather than a site. Kind of like Xfire; a client on your desktop that you can use to add and remove forum names etc. would be good for people that have different usernames for different forums.

I like your idea. You should pitch it to Kreij.
Actually, isn't Kreij making that exact thing? I'm sure he was working on a TPU game client thing. IIRC he posted a beta of it a while back I think, not sure.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 26, 2011)

What I have in mind is less of a personal use but more of a "hey Scam is my friend in TPU but I wonder who he is in other places" kind of thing.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 26, 2011)

I think it's a brilliant idea. Muchly liked.
I wish this film would hurry up and finish. I'm gagging for a little rinse out  The mrs is doing dinner tonight so I can sit back and relax. It'll be the first time I've gamed during the day for like aaaages!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 26, 2011)

back after almost 2 weeks without internet access!

How water resistant are HTC mobile phones? (i think you can guess whats happened)


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> back after almost 2 weeks without internet access!
> 
> How water resistant are HTC mobile phones? (i think you can guess whats happened)



not at all, the wildfire has no water resistant measures...

make sure you dry it out properly before attempting to power up again


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> How water resistant are HTC mobile phones? (i think you can guess whats happened)



If you dropped it in the shitter and had to fish it out.

your rating goes up to 100 on my list


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 26, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> not at all, the wildfire has no water resistant measures...
> 
> make sure you dry it out properly before attempting to power up again



yeah, it's drying out at the moment, i'm hoping i'll survive, but if it doesn't, i think the warranty that's on it actually covers accidental damage


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 26, 2011)

Couldn't find you on there MM, it said no-ones online by that name. I don't know how to work it properly yet


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If you dropped it in the shitter and had to fish it out.
> 
> your rating goes up to 100 on my list



no, went in the washing machine, and water got inside it somehow


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> no, went in the washing machine, and water got inside it somehow



Yeah washing machines tend to do that mate, lol.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 26, 2011)

Sticking it in a bag of (uncooked) rice is undisputably the best trick ever.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> back after almost 2 weeks without internet access!



You gone for so long, I thought we had to send flowers to your family


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Sticking it in a bag of (uncooked) rice is undisputably the best trick ever.



did that, didnt work too well


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> did that, didnt work too well



You did it wrong. It's the best trick ever. Science says so


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> You did it wrong. It's the best trick ever. Science says so



but the problem is the water's in unusual places, like between the layers in the screen

i'm just keeping the phone very warm until the screen is dry, then i'm going to put the battery in and see what happens


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 26, 2011)

Keeping your phone very warm will just keep the water warm. Rice actually sucks the moisture from the air so it's better than keeping your phone warm.
If you leave your phone in a bag of rice, it will take about 24 hours to dry. Most other methods take twice as long. It's a fact, and there's a good reason thousands of people swear by the rice trick.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Keeping your phone very warm will just keep the water warm. Rice actually sucks the moisture from the air so it's better than keeping your phone warm.
> If you leave your phone in a bag of rice, it will take about 24 hours to dry. Most other methods take twice as long. It's a fact, and there's a good reason thousands of people swear by the rice trick.



what if i put the rice on the radiator as well?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 26, 2011)

+1 to rice, stick it in for a 4days to a week and then see how it goes


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 26, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> +1 to rice, stick it in for a 4days to a week and then see how it goes



I've had to do it 4 times, it only took 24 hours each time, even in winter. These were all Sony Ericcson W810i's (I've had to fix a shed load of them). No doubt depends on the type of phone.



cheesy999 said:


> what if i put the rice on the radiator as well?



 slow-cooked rice anyone? 

I'm guessing you're not serious.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I've had to do it 4 times, it only took 24 hours each time, even in winter. These were all Sony Ericcson W810i's (I've had to fix a shed load of them). No doubt depends on the type of phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i am serious, it spent all of last night in a bag of rice on a radiator


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I've had to do it 4 times, it only took 24 hours each time, even in winter. These were all Sony Ericcson W810i's (I've had to fix a shed load of them). No doubt depends on the type of phone.
> 
> slow-cooked rice anyone?



The last time I had to do that it took 4 days :/ 

Sous vide rice should be good, if those top chefs know their thing


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 26, 2011)

Keep it in a dry place mate, you don't want moisture in the air.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 26, 2011)

W810i's - 4 times quicker than any other phone!!!
They are amazing


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> W810i's - 4 times quicker than any other phone!!!
> They are amazing



STFU man! the K750i is were it is at 
both my ericssons are super old and work perfectly!


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 26, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> STFU man! the K750i is were it is at
> both my ericssons are super old and work perfectly!



I had a K800i, built like a tank and responsive.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 26, 2011)

That series of phones was the best ever IMO.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> That series of phones was the best ever IMO.



my k550i agrees, that said i'd take my wildfire anyday

EDIT:That said i do like the razr v3, i know people still using them today


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 26, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I had a K800i, built like a tank and responsive.



i have one of those too


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 26, 2011)

I've got Gas2100's old C510. Absolutely amazing. Drops off my lap and hits the deck twice daily. Solid as a rock.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 26, 2011)

i loved sony....


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 26, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> i loved sony....



why the past tense?


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 26, 2011)

C510 was my mums old phone now she has a similar level Nokia, the C510 reminded me of the old K series but not as chunky.
Sony was the shit back in the day now i wouldn't touch their android phones with a bargepole.

All my old phones where Sony, i used to have a weird spin phone walkman series.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> why the past tense?



their android range seem very mediocre in comparason, it is the same with nokia...


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 26, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> their android range seem very mediocre in comparason, it is the same with nokia...



but it's sony they make many other products (my sony TV is amazing)


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> but it's sony they make many other products (my sony TV is amazing)



Samsung are better in virtually every space...
their design is really amazing..


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 26, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Samsung are better in virtually every space...
> their design is really amazing..



I agree Sony TVs are nice but there are other just as good manufacturers. Their headphones suck and the Walkmans are nice but overpriced.

Their Camcorders always are just behind Panasonics because i was going to buy a Panasonic SD60 at one point but never did.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 26, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Samsung are better in virtually every space...



i have the sony because i got a really good deal on it (something like £180 and that was last year when most other brand name 32" were around £300)

the picture quality, is good but not the best, the reason i like it is because unlike my panasonic, i've i turn on a device connected by HDMI, the TV will turn on at the same time (opposite way round as well, i can turn on devices by selecting them as my input) and they also turn off as well, the remote will also let me control things connected to it without needing another remote

i also like the menu and how many options they let you play with, it's got 100's of things to adjust


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 26, 2011)

My LG 4000LH was £320 including delivery, that was 2 years ago and its 37inches. Nothing special but it does the job the colours are nice if the blacks are just average but back then that was always the case, Plasma for blacks, LCD for colours/whites.

My brother just got a fancy Panasonic Plasma TV for his place, absolute quality in all regards. They arnt as big bulky and heavy as they used to be Plasma TVs.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 26, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> My LG 4000LH was £320 including delivery, that was 2 years ago and its 37inches. Nothing special but it does the job the colours are nice if the blacks are just average but back then that was always the case, Plasma for blacks, LCD for colours/whites.



Actually Plasma's are also good for white's, in fact the most dramatic ways plasma's outperform LCD's is in scenes where there's something very bright on a back background

all in all the reason it's 32" is because i sit less then 2m away from it, so anything bigger wouldn't actually work very well for me

it's an excellent TV, however it does have some problems with fast moving objects


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 26, 2011)

Rubbish Plasma is better for deep blacks, thats why people play blade runner as a test DVD on plasma tvs.

EDIT: My tv has that 100hz option and real cinema but ive never seen a difference with it enabled.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 26, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Rubbish Plasma is better for deep blacks, thats why people play blade runner as a test DVD on plasma tvs.



it's good for both, so long as your not using dodgy picture settings you can have no problem with either, no backlight = good blacks, but at the same time you can have it doing whites no problem

EDIT:The 100Hz option only blurs the frames together and shows you an average of them, it's supposed to stop ghosting in LCD's, plasma's have no need as there's no noticeable response time anyway


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 26, 2011)

I didn't say Plasma was shit for whites i just said it wasn't as good, LED backlit tvs are the best for whites.

EDIT: Well the 100hz is supposed to smooth out motion but i didnt really see a difference.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 26, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I didn't say Plasma was shit for whites i just said it wasn't as good, LED backlit tvs are the best for whites.
> 
> EDIT: Well the 100hz is supposed to smooth out motion but i didnt really see a difference.



LED backlights aren't as good for color though, and where did you get LCD's for color anyway, plasma's are capable of showing many times the colors of an LCD


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 26, 2011)

IF we are getting pedantic, real true RGB LED can offer a better colour accuracy. I thought that LCD was always good for bright colours where as Plasma was for blacks. Well if someone else feels free to tell me otherwise.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 26, 2011)

You guys never agree on anything 
Welcome back cheesy!
scam: chores today but i might have a shot tonight
annd i got a monster abysmally slow athlon xp to work on


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> You guys never agree on anything
> Welcome back cheesy!
> scam: chores today but i might have a shot tonight
> annd i got a monster abysmally slow athlon xp to work on





MilkyWay said:


> IF we are getting pedantic, real true RGB LED can offer a better colour accuracy. I thought that LCD was always good for bright colours where as Plasma was for blacks. Well if someone else feels free to tell me otherwise.



i think it's all being pedantic anyway, i've seen so many LCD's and plasma's i now think the quality's more down to the individual display then the type or anything, and the set up is also very important, i was making my point from a purely technical point of view

only LED display we have is on a laptop and it's a nice display but for some reason the color is a really coldish blue compared to the traditional LCD's i have


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 26, 2011)

IMO any display is fine for any use, as long as you take user error out of the equation and have it set up properly. And I mean *properly*. Every new TV I get I spend at least 45 minutes sorting out the colour, trying all different films and games during the day, then again at night. I'll end up with 2 sets of settings for my TV, one for day and one for night.



MightyMission said:


> scam: chores today but i might have a shot tonight
> annd i got a monster abysmally slow athlon xp to work on



I just had a big razz. Was fun. I've been ram-raiding 
Got a couple of mates local to me so I've joined their group.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 26, 2011)

razz?

APB needs all this crap software Gamers First rubbish, i hope this games decent.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 26, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> razz?



Just a slang word for a go, a turn. I think you might call it a shot? I'm not very cultured


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 26, 2011)

since it worked when my PSP got water in it i've put the oven on 's' and i'm hoping it'll dry the phone out

EDIT:Just looked at the paperwork, the warranty covers accidental, liquid and malicious damage so i should have no problems sending it back if it doesn't work


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 26, 2011)

Im wondering if i should put an SSD into my new HP DM1.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im wondering if i should put an SSD into my new HP DM1.



yes if you want it to be faster and have better battery life, no if you have better things to spend the money on


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> yes if you want it to be faster and have better battery life, no if you have better things to spend the money on



Well put. 

I'd just spend it on the big rig


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Just a slang word for a go, a turn. I think you might call it a shot? I'm not very cultured



You forget im Scottish 

WAIT WAIT Cheesy is going to oven bake his phone?


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 26, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> You forget im Scottish



I thought "shot" was a standard Scottish slang for a turn. A Scottish guy who used to lodge at my old house always used to say "Gis a shot" when me and my brothers were playing SNES etc.



MilkyWay said:


> WAIT WAIT Cheesy is going to oven bake his phone?



Yup, I'm waiting to see the results. It worked for his PSP so um yea why not


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 26, 2011)

Want tae geeze a shot, yeah lol pretty much.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 26, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Want tae geeze a shot, yeah lol pretty much.





scaminatrix said:


> I thought "shot" was a standard Scottish slang for a turn. A Scottish guy who used to lodge at my old house always used to say "Gis a shot" when me and my brothers were playing SNES etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah it worked, turned it up onto gas 1 cause i got bored

and no, it's not technically oven baked, as the lowest setting on mine is something like 90

i put it in the grill, and turn the oven below (they're the same unit), and wait until the phone gets to the point where you can't hold it for very long

it appears to of worked, there's no water inside the screen now and it's been out of the oven after and hour or so, and has been balanced on top of one of my inlet fans on my PC for a while now, thinking of putting the battery back in, the warranty says you have to notify them within 48 hours so i've only got till tommorow morning now

and oven baking it probably won't do anything, people here do their graphics cards all the time


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> it appears to of worked, there's no water inside the screen now and it's been out of the oven after and hour or so, and has been balanced on top of one of my inlet fans on my PC for a while now, thinking of putting the battery back in, the warranty says you have to notify them within 48 hours so i've only got till tommorow morning now
> 
> and oven baking it probably won't do anything, people here do their graphics cards all the time



You're very brave! Well done for doing it without melting your phone.

By the way, there's no screen in a graphics card  The screen is the first part that would die if you proper baked your phone.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> By the way, there's no screen in a graphics card  The screen is the first part that would die if you proper baked your phone.



the screen was water cooled so there's not much risk there 

i'm not brave, i just don't like waiting for these things to dry out, i can't stand not knowing whether they're working or not


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 26, 2011)

Next time put it in the microwave and it will be "done" in seconds lol. Seriously there is a difference between taking a chance on something that is pure dead and just drying something out. Most of the time if a card or something wont work then if it still doesn't work you didn't loose out.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 26, 2011)

The other option of course is get grain of rice and let the rice absorb all the water from the phone.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 26, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> The other option of course is get grain of rice and let the rice absorb all the water from the phone.



If you read a few posts up Cheesy was impatient.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol i couldn't been bothered to read,and if i missed something i was going ask how did people relatives or friends or even cheesy did in his GCSE. Results was on Thursday thats gone past.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 27, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lol i couldn't been bothered to read,and if i missed something i was going ask how did people relatives or friends or even cheesy did in his GCSE. Results was on Thursday thats gone past.



my bro smashed it, like 8-9 A*. funny thing is when i got higher grades i was a dissapointment...


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 27, 2011)

That's some awesome results!
he must be well chuffed.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 27, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> That's some awesome results!
> he must be well chuffed.



very very happy


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 27, 2011)

My parents would be lol,but i got feeling it all go downhill when he does A-level unless he works his ass off for it too.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 27, 2011)

everything works except the touchscreen, i can even see what's happening on the screen just not control anything, is there a way to get data off the phone without using the touchscreen, i've connected to my pc and it's gone into charge only phone




kurosagi01 said:


> Lol i couldn't been bothered to read,and if i missed something i was going ask how did people relatives or friends or even cheesy did in his GCSE. Results was on Thursday thats gone past.



no idea, i was 250 miles away on the day so unless i can get my results online


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 27, 2011)

If you saved all your files on a memory card,if your HTC does it use you can just copy files off the memory card via memory card reader.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 27, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> If you saved all your files on a memory card,if your HTC does it use you can just copy files off the memory card via memory card reader.



I do, but i don't think it's everything, main reason i want access is because i don't want the warranty company getting away with all my details/contacts etc


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 27, 2011)

Try using HTC own software of backing things up??


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 27, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Try using HTC own software of backing things up??



tried, still need to get the phone into a different USB mode


Just remembered that luckily, i have this installed, so i can back up the phones data, then wipe it hopefully


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 27, 2011)

Not sure then =/

Well off topic i got feeling my laptop won't last very long the temps are always above 60 degrees even idle and just using its wireless for my PS3.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 27, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Not sure then =/
> 
> Well off topic i got feeling my laptop won't last very long the temps are always above 60 degrees even idle and just using its wireless for my PS3.



i've found out that the quite laptop i have is only quite due to the fan settings HP setup, i ran civilization 5 on it for a few hours and put it down on the sofa and it initiated a thermal shutdown, got a big message saying bios has shutdown computer as t=>90 or something like that

EDIT:GREAT NEWS, i plugged it into the usb where it was stuck on charge mode, unfortunately when my phone charges it gets warm, there's now condensation or something that looks very similar on the touch screen, but more importantly it works!!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 27, 2011)

Well i can see why lol mine a HP laptop too,curses.
Oh wow lol.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 27, 2011)

AHHHHHH

Everytime i plug my phone in HTC sync crashes!!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> AHHHHHH
> 
> Everytime i plug my phone in HTC sync crashes!!!



Might not have dried completely inside or the oven killed it. I mean the touch screen.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> AHHHHHH
> 
> Everytime i plug my phone in HTC sync crashes!!!





MilkyWay said:


> Might not have dried completely inside or the oven killed it. I mean the touch screen.



Time to send it in and have the real experts attempt to bring it back to life.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 27, 2011)

HTC warranty must be excellent if they will take it back. Just dont let them know it was in an oven lol.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> HTC warranty must be excellent if they will take it back. Just dont let them know it was in an oven lol.



no, against my normal status regarding warantys (they're not worth it normally) i got one of those aftermarket warranty on it that t-mobile try to sell you when you buy it



FreedomEclipse said:


> Time to send it in and have the real experts attempt to bring it back to life.





MilkyWay said:


> Might not have dried completely inside or the oven killed it. I mean the touch screen.



the touch screen started working on it's own accord when i decided to charge the battery



Spoiler: old stuff



i really like this laptop --> http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/4-/21374...rce=0&searchstring=g6-1133sa+&urlrefer=search

really high spec for the price, 3ghz phenom ii x2 works out just under i5 (dual core) speed which is really good for an AMD procesor with a 35w TDP

4250 graphics aren't amazing but they're better then intel HD and i think the laptop is only 1366 x 768 anyway so it should power through most things, if intel HD can do civ 5 i'm sure this can

EDIT:Big question, will there be anymore poccesors and graphics cards released for the mobile market this year

Double Edit: how good is this compared to the 4250 -->http://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Radeon-HD-6520G.55734.0.html

Triple edit: apparently it will run BC2, i know the llano a6 isn't as fast as



http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/toshiba-satellite-l755d-12l-15-6-laptop-red-10732329-pdt.html

Looks to be much better then my first choice, slower proccesor in single threaded performance but 10x the amount of shaders on the graphics core should make it so much better for gaming, and seeing as i'm actually going to be buying around December and that the price of tech drops, who knows, i may be able to get an a8 by that time


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 28, 2011)

Your better off spending £400 on this dell laptop,which has the overall better specs.
http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/Dell_Inspiron_15R_1085131.html


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 28, 2011)

that dell is nice, too bad it was so heavy..
48hour delivery and my envy is STILL not here!


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 28, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> that dell is nice, too bad it was so heavy..
> 48hour delivery and my envy is STILL not here!



Its bank holiday mate, no one works during these times.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 28, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Its bank holiday mate, no one works during these times.



i know, it always happens when i order something big


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 28, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Its bank holiday mate, no one works during these times.



Its a sunday...not quite a bank holiday just yet.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its a sunday...not quite a bank holiday just yet.



Whoops, I missed "weekend" :S


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 28, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Your better off spending £400 on this dell laptop,which has the overall better specs.
> http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/Dell_Inspiron_15R_1085131.html



The dell is, however, large, heavy, and the battery life is half of that the toshiba has (2-3 hours on dell vs 5 1/2 hours on toshiba)

i do want the specs of the dell, but at the same time i already have a desktop, so i don't exactly want a laptop i can only use around the house

The toshiba also has ram

just got to hope that by December/January time i can have a laptop with the performance of the dell at the battery life of the toshiba


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> The toshiba also has ram



My laptop also has ram :3


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> My laptop also has ram :3



but is it 6GB of the stuff (i know 6gb is unnecessary but the dell only has 3 which isn't too much considering i'm using 2.57 Gb just browsing the internet at the moment)  overall i want 4GB+ of ram in a laptop, or else i'll end up having to upgrade very quickly


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> but is it 6GB of the stuff (i know 6gb is unnecessary but the dell only has 3 which isn't too much considering i'm using 2.57 Gb just browsing the internet at the moment)



I have half as much, but I don't watch that many "videos" to need 2.57Gb worth of ram. You might be suffering from memory leak, take a look at the problem?


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I have half as much, but I don't watch that many "videos" to need 2.57Gb worth of ram. You might be suffering from memory leak, take a look at the problem?



i have the biggest memory leak in the world, windows vista


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i have the biggest memory leak in the world, windows vista



Windows Vista is not that bad actually, after SP1 and the shittons of patches.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Windows Vista is not that bad actually, after SP1 and the shittons of patches at least.



in that case any idea where the ram usage is coming from?

quick check see's that the bowsers only using 370MB by itself


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 28, 2011)

get an 13 inch laptop, they are more portable


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 28, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> get an 13 inch laptop, they are more portable



no,i've had to carry a 15.6" laptop about a mile or so down the road so i could get internet access yesterday, i have no problem with 15.6" so long as their not really heavy bricks


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 28, 2011)

Tbh I think 13 inch laptops are better than 15.6 in terms of mobility, but not many people pack enough hardware into 13" form, and they are quite expensive in this regard.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 28, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Whoops, I missed "weekend" :S



Its cool. I usually dont know what day it is if i havent been getting enough sleep


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 28, 2011)

i was just looking that a Mobility 4330 is the same as HD 4570 minus clock speeds, i am pretty excited, how can i overclock a mobility card?
if i get around 600core im all set


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 28, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> i was just looking that a Mobility 4330 is the same as HD 4570 minus clock speeds, i am pretty excited, how can i overclock a mobility card?
> if i get around 600core im all set



ATi Tray tools. I managed to overclock my X1600MR before i sold off my old laptop.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 28, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> i was just looking that a Mobility 4330 is the same as HD 4570 minus clock speeds, i am pretty excited, how can i overclock a mobility card?
> if i get around 600core im all set



with msi afterburner or riva tuner just like a desktop card i think with ATI's mobile cards

i just dumped 2GB onto the ram though the 7zip benchmark utility, looks to be OS caching mostly, as the ram usage goes up then stats diving back down when it hits full load







EDIT:improved image

after running the 3GB 7zip, my ram usage with the exact same programs open is down to 1.75 so it does look to just be the OS


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 28, 2011)

found out my ram problem, turns out i had a ram disk running


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> found out my ram problem, turns out i had a ram disk running



lol who did that?


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 28, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> lol who did that?



me a very long time ago, and i've never used it


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> me a very long time ago, and i've never used it



 

Guys need some recommendations on new/old games to play, nothing in my steam account seems to stand out to me lately and I would like to get into something new, that said, never really played through Metro 2033 so that's one option though would like to hear some more. I mainly have FPS but I think I need a change as I am bored of playing all the same shit, like resi evil, silent hill type games too, winning suggestions get cookies


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 28, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Guys need some recommendations on new/old games to play, nothing in my steam account seems to stand out to me lately and I would like to get into something new, that said, never really played through Metro 2033 so that's one option though would like to hear some more. I mainly have FPS but I think I need a change as I am bored of playing all the same shit, like resi evil, silent hill type games too, winning suggestions get cookies



i've been thinking of trying this, imagine how good that artwork will look when you fullscreen it, sort of thing that would make me connect it to my TV

http://store.steampowered.com/app/107100/


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i've been thinking of trying this, imagine how good that artwork will look when you fullscreen it, sort of thing that would make me connect it to my TV
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/107100/



Looked at that a bit earlier doesn't really grab me, however Limbo looks hella fun!! would like something to tax my new 570 at the same time


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 28, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Looked at that a bit earlier doesn't really grab me, however Limbo looks hella fun!! would like something to tax my new 570 at the same time



who cares about how much it taxes your graphics card, i gave up on realism ages ago, because at the end of the day, a lot of these high profile release seem to put 90% of their time into graphics, and 10% into game play where it should be the other way round, that said, occasionally some come out that fulfill both

just find something that looks nice and is cheap

there's a demo of bastion if you want to give it a go anyway


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 28, 2011)

try out from dust, it is quite good actually...


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 28, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> try out from dust, it is quite good actually...



i just tried the bastion demo,i wasn't sure about the game, but if the full game is hyalf as good as the demo it'll be worth the £11, so i'd recommend that to MdMk


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have now switched to Google Chrome,my mozilla was infected with crappy "facemood" search even though i got rid of it 1st time. It came back with trace or anything on my system after updates.
I have even used search and destroy and malware software to get rid of it. Which i did and its still there.
Even config firefox to google search,nothing.
So now i am using chrome,i loved firefox aswell.
Edit:
Check out ebuyer bank holiday deal.
£299 for an Asus AMD platform laptop
Hitachi Deskstar 1TB £36
XFX AMD Radeon 6870 £125
HS1A Corsair Headset £30
Technology Delivered | Ebuyer.com


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 29, 2011)

Corsair HS1A might be worth a look, along with the 6870.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 29, 2011)

For sharing (thanks to Thrackan).............

http://www.crucial.com/uk/promo/index.aspx?prog=CRUCIALUKREFURBPROMO&cpe=UK_ssd_August11


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> For sharing (thanks to Thrackan).............
> 
> http://www.crucial.com/uk/promo/index.aspx?prog=CRUCIALUKREFURBPROMO&cpe=UK_ssd_August11



amazing prices. but Im weary of Crucial after they shafted one of the members on TPU recently


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 29, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> amazing prices. but Im weary of Crucial after they shafted one of the members on TPU recently



More like the guy came over and cried his eyes out, and everyone offered him tea and biscuits, but that is besides the point.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> More like the guy came over and cried his eyes out, and everyone offered him tea and biscuits, but that is besides the point.



Maybe so. but he was given 2 or 3 refurbs that died? then when he asked to be given a new drive it turns out it was a refurb as well.

you can cry your eyes out but if this is the way Crucial handles its customers then i wont buy from them.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 29, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Maybe so. but he was given 2 or 3 refurbs that died? then when he asked to be given a new drive it turns out it was a refurb as well.
> 
> you can cry your eyes out but if this is the way Crucial handles its customers then i wont buy from them.



Yeah, that was major fail from Crucial. He could have gone for consumer protection or something like that and get them to sort it out for him.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2011)

Cheap refurbs are good. but not if even Crucial themselves dont expect the drives to last that long.

says it all pretty much


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 29, 2011)

The only thing impressive that crucial has made has to be ram in my opinion.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> The only thing impressive that crucial has made has to be ram in my opinion.



their C300 got a lot of good reviews and recommendations.

the QC on the refurbs are 'Questionable' shall we say.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 29, 2011)

i've found an even better laptop then yesterday, its a 17", has a sandybridge processor and good enough graphics to play BC2 on medium apparently http://outlet.euro.dell.com/Online/...ch.aspx?rn=7042&SC=&c=uk&cs=ukdfh1&l=en&s=dfh all for around £370 with this code applied $ZR43KX7QXHFB1

still, that's not going to be good on battery life is it...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i've found an even better laptop then yesterday, its a 17", has a sandybridge processor and good enough graphics to play BC2 on medium apparently http://outlet.euro.dell.com/Online/...ch.aspx?rn=7042&SC=&c=uk&cs=ukdfh1&l=en&s=dfh all for around £370 with this code applied $ZR43KX7QXHFB1
> 
> still, that's not going to be good on battery life is it...



links dead


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 29, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> links dead



don't know why


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 29, 2011)

Firefox is annoying me, it seems to want to chew up 200-300mb of ram and the plug in container uses up almost 100mb. Not that much really but i only have 4 tabs open and non flash heavy sites loaded, it was was also crashing in Google Earth when i was showing my cousin a route to college it was just freezing it did that before i think its a flash problem.

My ram usage is 2.52gb, ive only got Firefox and Steam minimised to the task bar. Whats going on there? I don't even have an anti virus running in the background. Not that the pc is slow but just wanting to know whats chewing up the ram? Is it as simple as the OS wants the extra ram? Its not like im seeing any extra speed boosts from having it use more up, folders and stuff just pop open in the same speed as when i had 4gb.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Firefox is annoying me, it seems to want to chew up 200-300mb of ram and the plug in container uses up almost 100mb. Not that much really but i only have 4 tabs open and non flash heavy sites loaded, it was was also crashing in Google Earth when i was showing my cousin a route to college it was just freezing it did that before i think its a flash problem.
> 
> My ram usage is 2.52gb, ive only got Firefox and Steam minimised to the task bar. Whats going on there? I don't even have an anti virus running in the background. Not that the pc is slow but just wanting to know whats chewing up the ram? Is it as simple as the OS wants the extra ram? Its not like im seeing any extra speed boosts from having it use more up, folders and stuff just pop open in the same speed as when i had 4gb.



you have 8Gb of ram....stop crying, 

ram doesnt offer much of a speedboost unless its higher frequency, More ram just means you can multitask more. for instance. If i mount a DVD image on my hard drive and i start installing a game. it will start to hog up my ram. and everything just becomes shit slow when theres only 200-300mb of free ram left.

I usually have more then 10tabs open in firefox anyway.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 29, 2011)

I run Windows 7 on 1GB of RAM and it's lovely. It was really slow with 1GB of 533 stuff, but now I've changed to 800MHz, it's sweet. I've been reading that the "memory scaling" on Windows 7 is brilliant and that's why it works really good with low amounts of RAM. But rarely people have problems when running lots of RAM; mostly in laptops. 

Kieran: Lots of people have been saying bad things about the plugin container. Try stopping the service or try a different version of Firefox. I don't have any problems with Firefox crashing or Windows being slow whatsoever.
Specs:

E2160 1.8GHz
1GB DDR2-800
Gigabyte G31M-ES2L
WDCGreen 500GB

Runs perfect on Firefox 4.0.1


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 29, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you have 8Gb of ram....stop crying,
> 
> ram doesnt offer much of a speedboost unless its higher frequency, More ram just means you can multitask more. for instance. If i mount a DVD image on my hard drive and i start installing a game. it will start to hog up my ram. and everything just becomes shit slow when theres only 200-300mb of free ram left.
> 
> I usually have more then 10tabs open in firefox anyway.



Like i posted im not that upset but id like to have known why it was using up that much ram at idle either way because i was just interested, its using up about 1gb more now compared to before. I thought with Windows using up more ram it would be slightly more snappy or i would get a faster cold boot but nah it didn't really do much in that regard.

As with all AMD systems usually tighter timings are better than raw speeds. This G.Skill is okay but i was a bit annoyed how it dropped in price to £40 pretty quickly after i bought it at £65.

EDIT: Firefox never crashes it freezes and its usually like when im using Google Earth or something Flash or Java related, the plug ins that are installed are Java, Flash, Google Earth, Fox it reader and Silverlight. Im on the newest version of Firefox and i cannot remember what version i was on when it started freezing, its infrequent but enough for me to notice it. I usually have to stop the process and then it asks me if i want to reload my previous tabs.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 29, 2011)

Aah, I don't use silverlight and I tell foxit not to install the plugin when I install the reader. I don't use the google earth plug in either - ther's no point as there's google maps anyway lol the only plugin I have the need for is flash. 

My problems were worst when I had the "show all histroy" window open. It went mega slow with that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2011)

if you want snappy - get an SSD as boot drive


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 30, 2011)

Good question is why would i need Silverlight installed? and i thought you needed the Google Earth plug in to do the street view and over head Earth view? BTW I recommend everyone try's Fox It reader its way better than Adobe Reader for PDF files.

An SSD at £1 a gig is still to much for my liking.

If i had my way no one would use Flash or Java but its just to common, HTML 5 is a start.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> An SSD at £1 a gig is still to much for my liking.



you could have picked up a cheap Crucial refurbed SSD  they said it was like 70p per gig.

I will always be weary of Crucial though.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 30, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> HTML 5 is the future.



I corrected your mistake 

It is for the simple fact that it will let us take web way further than we have been able to do previously and enable web apps that interact like native applications all within the comfort of our browser, HTML5 is revolutionary to be honest and does away with the likes of Flash, Silverlight, Java etc whilst giving a lot more richness to web apps, definately exciting stuff now and will be even more so in 1-2 years time, FU apple with your zero flash support you bastards


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 30, 2011)

I love the idea of SSD's but not the price.
cable management becomes so much easier when you can velcro an SSD round the side of the case that never gets opened.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2011)

well I might be jumping onto a 120Gb 6Gbs SSD later this week or the week after. gonna try out my current 90Gb in my DM1, but if that doesnt work due to HPs bios not wanting to recognise it then i will sell it or keep it just for games. my steam folder alone is around 55Gbs, but i'll probably just load BC2 and a few MMOs on it as well as BF3 when it comes out


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2011)

my external optical drive for my DM1 still aint come through the post


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> my external optical drive for my DM1 still aint come through the post



still waiting for my entire laptop too


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 30, 2011)

I am waiting for:

Cooler for my 6970 (Prolimatech MK-13) 
2 x SSD 120gig (OCZ Vertex 2E)
6GB kit of 2400mhz memory
6 120mm fans

Just received my youngest daughters £37.50 Microsoft office 2010 professional plus (2 licenses available, one for Lappy, one for desktop )


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't even know if i should be honored or pleased. My mum gave me my dad super old but brand new wallet. Made by Dior,it looks nice but uh..it looks abit girly or it be okay for gays.
Honestly don't know right now.

Anyways the waiting game sucks i always have to wait at least until half 12 for a package,if its from Scan it be in afternoon delivery all the time.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I am waiting for:
> 
> Cooler for my 6970 (Prolimatech MK-13)
> *2 x SSD 120gig (OCZ Vertex 2E)*
> ...



Hey tatty, can i just remind you it was my birthday last saturday  (the previous saturday, not the one just gone)


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hey tatty, can i just remind you it was my birthday last saturday  (the previous saturday, not the one just gone)



Damn..... too late your Birthdays gone , and I just ordered a Colour Laserjet too


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2011)

belated gifts are still welcome


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 30, 2011)

_Loving_ the new avatar Tatty, much better than the previous sets. Jealous of your new purchases mind.

:shadedshu


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2011)

now that i think about it....Why buy Vertex 2's???

Sure Vertex 3's would have been a better idea as you can keep it when you switch to a mobo that supports Sata III


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> now that i think about it....Why buy Vertex 2's???
> 
> Sure Vertex 3's would have been a better idea as you can keep it when you switch to a mobo that supports Sata III



because ultimatly, in tests, 9 out of 10 cats say that the V2's perform better on SATA2 than V3's on SATA 2 (just) and my wallet does not have to worry too much about "futureproof"


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 30, 2011)

AHH MAH package aint here yet?! WTF is wrong with the world i paid £15 for the delivery?!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> my wallet does not have to worry too much about "futureproof"



Spoken like a boss!!  

though.... Vertex3@550MB/s>Vertex2@285MB/s 

Ive seen 120Gb Vertex3's for the about the same price as Vertex 2's so thats why i was asking.

I know you got tonnes of moneh so theres no need to troll the middle class folk like me who have hardly any.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 30, 2011)

Not just that but the V3's and the Agility 3's have the newer and problematic Sandforce controller.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> AHH MAH package aint here yet?! WTF is wrong with the world i paid £15 for the delivery?!



Fingers crossed it aint HDNL thats deliverin your laptop. otherwise your gonna have some trouble.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 30, 2011)

ohhhh and I am paying £129 each fior the V2's, the V3's are a fair bit more than that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2011)

well it doesnt have to be OCZ but check this for £145 each not so far off £130 for a quite a big boost. I hope to be picking up one later this week or the next


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Fingers crossed it aint HDNL thats deliverin your laptop. otherwise your gonna have some trouble.



according to MBE all the major couriers have come execpt DHL and HDNL

PLEASE DHL COME QUICK!


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 30, 2011)

I wonder what is holding your package back, its no longer holiday.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 30, 2011)

once again my computer has broken, and i don't have the money to fix it...

luckily Intel HD graphics are much better then i was expecting them to be


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 30, 2011)

gonna reverse my paypal payment if i dont get it today, that guy sent it wednesday, gave me no tracking number and hasn't replied to any messages... im worried...
FFS i was supposed to take that PC to france tomorrow! now i have this shitty netbook to haul around all day

hope you get that sorted fast cheesy. what happened to your PC?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> according to MBE all the major couriers have come execpt DHL and HDNL
> 
> PLEASE DHL COME QUICK!



DHL regularly pawn off work to HDNL that they cant be arsed to do themselves.

I have booked a load of couriers using parceltogo. most of the time I send it by DHL. but DHL send you to 'Yodel' as DHL only deal with corporate clients and not home deliverys - home deliveries are Yodels job. but if Yodel dont want to do it. they hand you over to HDNL which hires any tom dick or harry that can drive a van.

Twice Ive had HDNL come pick up goods up for deliveries. and both times the same driver was on the phone speaking polish or czech to one of his homies while picking my gear up.

Most of the monkeys they hire are just rude and useless.


Yodel is a subsidary of DHL mainly dealing with general consumers.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> hope you get that sorted fast cheesy. what happened to your PC?



I had an out of body experience. floated over to chessy's house and touched his PC. thus causing it to go up in flames like my previous machine.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 30, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> gonna reverse my paypal payment if i dont get it today, that guy sent it wednesday, gave me no tracking number and hasn't replied to any messages... im worried...
> FFS i was supposed to take that PC to france tomorrow! now i have this shitty netbook to haul around all day
> 
> hope you get that sorted fast cheesy. what happened to your PC?



that damaged power supply i've been using finally died this morning, now it won't start


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 30, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Good question is why would i need Silverlight installed? and i thought you needed the Google Earth plug in to do the street view and over head Earth view? BTW I recommend everyone try's Fox It reader its way better than Adobe Reader for PDF files.
> An SSD at £1 a gig is still to much for my liking.
> If i had my way no one would use Flash or Java but its just to common, HTML 5 is a start.



Nope, don't need the google earth plug in for that; I do street view and everything without it. Honestly, the only plugin you really need is flash; and maybe flashblock if you're wary about flash. I don't even use Java.
Foxit reader is absolutely amazing; it's one of the apps on my standard install list (when I do someone's rig, it's one of the things I always install). But without the firefox plugin, of course.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> DHL regularly pawn off work to HDNL that they cant be arsed to do themselves.
> 
> I have booked a load of couriers using parceltogo. most of the time I send it by DHL. but DHL send you to 'Yodel' as DHL only deal with corporate clients and not home deliverys - home deliveries are Yodels job. but if Yodel dont want to do it. they hand you over to HDNL which hires any tom dick or harry that can drive a van.
> 
> ...



Ive sort of lost hope today lol. Im gonna complai, really have no idea what this idiot seller is thinking by not adding any info or even contacting me, i have a feeling it hasn't actually been sent out....


cheesy send your PSU back in a plastic bag/binliner to OCZ (should cost about £12 as i sent exactly the same PSU as you) and they will send you a nice shiney new one, and will be a Stealthxtreme 2


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 30, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Ive sort of lost hope today lol. Im gonna complai, really have no idea what this idiot seller is thinking by not adding any info or even contacting me, i have a feeling it hasn't actually been sent out....



Who is it? You know you can claim postage costs back as compensation? You get half of your postage costs back if it's a day late. That's with parcelforce anyway.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 30, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Who is it? You know you can claim postage costs back as compensation? You get half of your postage costs back if it's a day late. That's with parcelforce anyway.



Softwing0777, No response for 6 days, no tracking no, charged £14.99 shipping for a '48Hour service' not happy here 

he seems to have many reviews with 'great communication' but i fail to see how ignoring 2 emails, 3 ebay messages and 20+ phones calls to a not working number can be considered good communication


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 30, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Ive sort of lost hope today lol. Im gonna complai, really have no idea what this idiot seller is thinking by not adding any info or even contacting me, i have a feeling it hasn't actually been sent out....
> 
> 
> cheesy send your PSU back in a plastic bag/binliner to OCZ (should cost about £12 as i sent exactly the same PSU as you) and they will send you a nice shiney new one, and will be a Stealthxtreme 2



i didn't buy it new though, i bought it used, and the seller is ignoring every question i ask about the warranty (see:http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2369253&postcount=174)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Softwing0777, No response for 6 days, no tracking no, charged £14.99 shipping for a '48Hour service'



Id just do a chargeback in paypal then open up a despute with ebay


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Id just do a chargeback in paypal then open up a despute with ebay



FINALLY CONTACTED me, said he will check tracing number... i will charge back if this is not solved today


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 30, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> FINALLY CONTACTED me, said he will check tracing number... i will charge back if this is not solved today



Whether it's his fault or not, you should expect compensation. 
What I would do:
EDITED TO REFLECT UPDATED SITUATION:
If he has shipped it, and it's late (at the courier's fault) tell him that he can claim a percentage of postage costs back as compensation and that you expect to get the money that he claims. 
If he tries to say "I'm not intending on claiming" then say "this hasn't been a very pleasurable experience. I paid for a service that I didn't receive and it's on you to see that I am compensated. I'm still umming and aahing about what to put in your feedback."

But then, I'm just a hate-filled b*stard that expects everyone else to live up to my standards


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 30, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> FINALLY CONTACTED me, said he will check tracing number... i will charge back if this is not solved today



charge back now and don't give him his money until it actually arrives


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2011)

I usually use the 'add the tracking number' option to anything i send out in ebay so the buyer can track the package too.

what was his excuse?


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 30, 2011)

ok got tracking number, it is from UPS their cock up, seller is a-ok, they will try and deliver today if not then tomorrow... seriously screwed up stuff from UPS
it was picked up the day i paid it is fully UPS' mistake


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 30, 2011)

Yaaaay! My CPU now goes to 44 deg. C while gaming. BIOS update fixed all those gammy temp readings lol


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 30, 2011)

Today has a been a fucking horrible day! I hate people, I hate stupid people!


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well it doesnt have to be OCZ but check this for £145 each not so far off £130 for a quite a big boost. I hope to be picking up one later this week or the next



Nice deal, however I wont get that performance with SATA2.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 30, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Today has a been a fucking horrible day! I hate people, I hate stupid people!



We all do. Care to share your pain?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice deal, however I wont get that performance with SATA2.



well like you said yourself....who needs futureproofing when you have money??


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 30, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Today has a been a fucking horrible day! I hate people, I hate stupid people!



i have a broken phone and a broken computer, i don't hate technology

what has someone done to you to make you hate people?


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> once again my computer has broken, and i don't have the money to fix it...
> 
> luckily Intel HD graphics are much better then i was expecting them to be



I have a Sansun Black 600W single rail you can have, it's my spare just in case things go "BANG", it is a budget unit but not bottom of the pile (in fact it's fairly decent), used for a couple of months only about 3 years ago, it only has 32 Amps I think but looking at your system it would/should be more than enough, like any of them it is heavy though, for the cost of postage (prob a tenner because of the weight) I would let you have it, good deed of the day, free apart from postage.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 30, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I have a Sansun Black 600W single rail you can have, it's my spare just in case things go "BANG", it is a budget unit but not bottom of the pile (in fact it's fairly decent), used for a couple of months only about 3 years ago, it only has 32 Amps I think but looking at your system it would/should be more than enough, like any of them it is heavy though, for the cost of postage (prob a tenner because of the weight) I would let you have it, good deed of the day, free apart from postage.



thanks, but i'm not entirely sure on that, with the amount of things i've had to return under warranty this year, i think i might buy whatever i can find that has the longest warranty

look at it this way, i'm on my second motherboard, when it arrives, i'll be on my third HTC wildfire, i'm on my second goldring headphones, second pair of sennheiser headphones, my mouse is also on the way out i think, and these are all things that have happened this year

things just keep braking, (although occasionally it's my fault, like the wildfire)

interestingly i might stick to sony tech from now on where i can, because it never seems to brake, i'm currently listening to a 40 year old stereo system, and yesterday someone pulled the cable on my playstation and it dropped nearly 3 meters and suffered no damage whatsoever, when i filled my psp up with water, it still worked when i dried it out, i could carry on for a while like that

if there were sony PSU's i would probably buy them based on how reliable all their other stuff is, as such

does anyone know what PSU's are, in general, the most reliable


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i think i might buy whatever i can find that has the longest warranty



Corsair = 7 year warranty on psu's


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 30, 2011)

shit it is coming tomorrow whilst im in france...


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Corsair = 7 year warranty on psu's



sold, was going to buy a thermaltake but the brand did some things that put me off them a bit, but 7 year warranty = win in my view

EDIT:the ones with 7 years look to be a bit too expensive



Bo$$ said:


> shit it is coming tomorrow whilst im in france...



call the postal company and tell them to hold it for a day or 2


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 30, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I am waiting for:
> 
> Cooler for my 6970 (Prolimatech MK-13)
> 2 x SSD 120gig (OCZ Vertex 2E)
> ...



Should have used Libre Office old man.

I might make a thread but any reason why i should keep Silverlight plugin installed? Same with Java i thought i needed it but Scaminatrix says hes never needed it.

@ Cheesy if you have money to spend get a Corsair TX V2, ive got the original TX and it does the job brilliant, plenty of amps.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 30, 2011)

I have owned loads of PSU's, Antec, Seasonic, Corsair, OCZ blah blah, and the best, most reliable and longest lasting is the one I have now, I have had it for 3 years, run XFire and SLi several times and it is faultless, but more importantly we have a Thermaltake Support rep and sub forum here so issues should be resolved painlessly and swiftly.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 30, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I have owned loads of PSU's, Antec, Seasonic, Corsair, OCZ blah blah, and the best, most reliable and longest lasting is the one I have now, I have had it for 3 years, run XFire and SLi several times and it is faultless, but more importantly we have a Thermaltake Support rep and sub forum here so issues should be resolved painlessly and swiftly.



well i looked at all the other brands, but in the end thermaltake seem to be the best price/features and power, so i'm looking at this Thermaltake 575W Toughpower XT Modular PSU | Ebuye..., because it's only £5 more then a non moduler, and has many more features then OCZ, corsair etc

i checked that one over with the thermaltake rep a month ago or so, in case it came to this, and allthough i've seen some things i don't particularly like from thermaltake, i think i'll go for it, now all i have to do is get the money, luckily, as i said before


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 30, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> We all do. Care to share your pain?





cheesy999 said:


> i have a broken phone and a broken computer, i don't hate technology
> 
> what has someone done to you to make you hate people?




Just a bad day at the office. Workin' in IT is great if you don't have to deal with people, unfortunately I do. Hundreds of them.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 30, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Just a bad day at the office. Workin' in IT is great if you don't have to deal with people, unfortunately I do. Hundreds of them.



just remember, if it wasn't for the idiots you'd have no job

where do you work, as in, what company, i just noticed intel have a UK branch dealing with designing etc intel atom proccesors earlier today, that could be an intresting job


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> sold, *was going to buy a thermaltake but the brand did some things that put me off them a bit*, but 7 year warranty = win in my view
> 
> EDIT:the ones with 7 years look to be a bit too expensive
> 
> ...



You changed your mind rather quick there.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 30, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> You changed your mind rather quick there.



Price vs performance overrides every other factor

and it was never going to stop me going with thermaltake, just put me off them a bit, if another company could offer me a comparable power supply for a simlar price i would take it but as it happens thermaltake are the cheapest

EDIT:Sainsburys are putting ipod docks on their trolleys http://www.itproportal.com/2011/08/30/sainsburys-shopping-trolleys-get-ipad-docking-station/


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Price vs performance overrides every other factor
> 
> and it was never going to stop me going with thermaltake, just put me off them a bit, if another company could offer me a comparable power supply for a simlar price i would take it but as it happens thermaltake are the cheapest
> 
> EDIT:Sainsburys are putting ipod docks on their trolleys http://www.itproportal.com/2011/08/30/sainsburys-shopping-trolleys-get-ipad-docking-station/



So you take price over performance, for me its a combination as i cant afford top hardware and i dont really like buying pricey hardware. Just look at my specs for an idea of the stuff i tend to go for. Also really depends what's available at the time.

I dont mind Toughpowers other Thermaltake stuff nah.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 30, 2011)

Well price vs performance is sometimes a win factor when it comes to general electronics like a TV for example.
I mainly buy based on performance and factor in budget too,which is why i have an i3 and GTX460 lol.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 30, 2011)

Regardng PSU's:
I've owned:
HX620 (dead)
Antec TPQ850 (also dead)
HX650 (makes loud ticking noise and runs hotter than I would like - I don't think it'll outlive it's 7 year warranty)
TT Toughpower 750 (I'm just about to receive it - but it's suspected to be dying as it's eaten hardware)

I've googled these PSU's and they all have the same-ish problems surrounding them. Also, guess what I've found? They're all multi-rail PSU's. The best PSU I've ever owned was a Toughpower 750 EVO_Blue. It was a single-rail PSU and it was silent, cool-running and reliable. I've sold it now, which I regret.

Long story short - cheesy, if you want a good, reliable PSU, I would say to go for a single-rail one and to avoid the multi-rail ones.

If I had a chance to get my old PSU back, I'd gladly replace my brand spanking new 7-year warranty HX650 for my old EVO_Blue, just for the coolness, lack of ticking noises and the single-railness.

If anyone has any broken mid/high-end PSU's, please let me know through PM what make and model as I'm trying to get a better idea on the difference in reliability between multi and single-rail PSU's


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 30, 2011)

I remember a few years ago everyone wanted multi rail PSU now they all want single rail. Just shows how things change, i think the idea was that you could supply separately to each component but a lot of people prefer the stability of a single rail.

Well the Corsair TX 650W V2 i had recommended is single rail but yeah its about £60-70 worth it though i would think as the time the warranty runs out i think its 5 or 7 years then well you'd be wanting a new psu by then anyway.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 30, 2011)

I think some people just don't know how to "use" multi-rail PSU's. AFAIK you've got to know which connections are for which rails. Otherwise you're going to load all your HDD's and your GPU/s through one rail, and the other rails get left doing nothing.

But then, that doesn't explain why my brand new HX650 started ticking the moment I fitted it.

I've never like the multi-rail ones but I always thought it was just a preference of mine. Now I see it as an important choice when I'm choosing a PSU for my rig.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 30, 2011)

Lot of people always recommended single rail to me for PSU.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2011)

my HX1050 is a single rail.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 30, 2011)

A little late but i been busy....
on the subject of ssd's - kingstons sata II 96gb models are available for £89 on ebuyer,not refurbs though so they come with a 3 year warranty.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 31, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> A little late but i been busy....
> on the subject of ssd's - kingstons sata II 96gb models are available for £89 on ebuyer,not refurbs though so they come with a 3 year warranty.



I can match that look.
http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/kin...-230-180-mb-s-79-99-3-99-del-dabs-com/1005770

EDIT: Im still looking for a new mobile, cant seem to find a nice contract on a Samsung Galaxy SII i could get a HTC sensation but i just dont really want one.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 31, 2011)

I think i am going to get an iphone 4,the backlights gone on my old n97 and much as i love the phone my renewal is soon so it wont be any more expensive than my current tarrif.
I reckon i could batter tham down on the price a bit if i can be bothered with all the waffle.
I'd sooner have another of my phone but ofcourse they have long been discontinued.

About the SSD:between reading it and coming here i got the price mixed up :laugh
It's £83.43 w/free shipping.:Kingston 96GB V+100 2.5" SATA-II SSD - Read.. | Eb...
therefore i win 
by a gnats...

I just lost big though.
I was super-glueing something back together for my kid and must have spilt some on the computer desk..
and i just went to move my leg to write this up as i was slouching on the desk and tore my trousers


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 31, 2011)

So I decided to go to tesco's and get some more vodka, while there I grabbed an meat feast pizza and fancied some chilli to put on top, so me being me decided to get some bad ass chilli and came across "Naga Jolokia" formerly the world's hottest chilli pepper (2007) and thought, fuck yea, I will have some of that shit..........


Fuck a duck!!!! I chopped them, then licked my fingers and my mouth burned for 20 mins, still put 2 of the fuckers on the pizza, have had one slice so far and no shit my mouth is burning hotter than the fires of hell lmao these are serious chillies for anyone who is really into spicey food, the vodka ice and diet coke is helping but really cannot forget to wash my hands before I visit the loo cause these are like nothing I have tried before lol


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 31, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> I just lost big though.
> I was super-glueing something back together for my kid and must have spilt some on the computer desk..
> and i just went to move my leg to write this up as i was slouching on the desk and tore my trousers



Damn man, lucky you were wearing trousers - coulda been reaaaal nasty!



NdMk2o1o said:


> So I decided to go to tesco's and get some more vodka, while there I grabbed an meat feast pizza and fancied some chilli to put on top, so me being me decided to get some bad ass chilli and came across "Naga Jolokia" formerly the world's hottest chilli pepper (2007) and thought, fuck yea, I will have some of that shit..........
> Fuck a duck!!!! I chopped them, then licked my fingers and my mouth burned for 20 mins, still put 2 of the fuckers on the pizza, have had one slice so far and no shit my mouth is burning hotter than the fires of hell lmao these are serious chillies for anyone who is really into spicey food, the vodka ice and diet coke is helping but really cannot forget to wash my hands before I visit the loo cause these are like nothing I have tried before lol



Hahaha my mate was gonna rub that stuff in his eyes until he was warned about it! Now that would have been funny...


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 31, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> So I decided to go to tesco's and get some more vodka, while there I grabbed an meat feast pizza and fancied some chilli to put on top, so me being me decided to get some bad ass chilli and came across "Naga Jolokia" formerly the world's hottest chilli pepper (2007) and thought, fuck yea, I will have some of that shit..........
> 
> 
> Fuck a duck!!!! I chopped them, then licked my fingers and my mouth burned for 20 mins, still put 2 of the fuckers on the pizza, have had one slice so far and no shit my mouth is burning hotter than the fires of hell lmao these are serious chillies for anyone who is really into spicey food, the vodka ice and diet coke is helping but really cannot forget to wash my hands before I visit the loo cause these are like nothing I have tried before lol









Diet Coke is based on the same recipe as New Coke from the 80s, people like Diet Coke yet nearly everyone hated New Coke, AH I HATE PEOPLE why do they like Diet if New was so shit? Coca Cola Zero is just based on regular Coca Cola that's why it doesn't taste like shit even though people think its just marketing that diets for females, zero for men and young adults when its not they are different recipes.

I wonder what Crystal Pepsi and Pepsi Clear where like? NVM


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 31, 2011)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/sam...-printer-64-99-ithelpdesk-ebay/1003720?page=3

Cheap Laser Printer and the refills are not that expensive.
Samsung CLP 320 Colour Laser Printer - £64.99

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/antec-k-hler-h2o-620-38-39-scan/1004767
Antec Kúhler H2O 620 - £38.39 @ Scan


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 31, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I think some people just don't know how to "use" multi-rail PSU's. AFAIK you've got to know which connections are for which rails. Otherwise you're going to load all your HDD's and your GPU/s through one rail, and the other rails get left doing nothing.
> 
> But then, that doesn't explain why my brand new HX650 started ticking the moment I fitted it.
> 
> I've never like the multi-rail ones but I always thought it was just a preference of mine. Now I see it as an important choice when I'm choosing a PSU for my rig.



Good quality multi rail PSU's have the ability to auto switch to even loads on each rail (within the maximum amperage of course), problem is there are still too many that can't and there in lies the problem as most users don't spend the big bucks on top of the line kit.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 31, 2011)

NdMk:Naga Jolokia is some serious chili! it's bordering on whats too much for me,discomfort as opposed to that intense feelgood buzz.Dave's insanity is pretty brutal too.
Bhut peppers are the hottest i ever tried and i don't feel camp admitting i nearly passed out 

Scam:falling asleep at the solder station the other night left me with a a 2" solder burn on my arm  the smell of skin burning was quite an effective alarm clock though..


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 31, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110830/cool-story-bro-tell-it-again-.jpg
> 
> Diet Coke is based on the same recipe as New Coke from the 80s, people like Diet Coke yet nearly everyone hated New Coke, AH I HATE PEOPLE why do they like Diet if New was so shit? Coca Cola Zero is just based on regular Coca Cola that's why it doesn't taste like shit even though people think its just marketing that diets for females, zero for men and young adults when its not they are different recipes.
> 
> I wonder what Crystal Pepsi and Pepsi Clear where like? NVM



Quite an odd little tangent there about cola, nice man haha 

Remember tab clear? lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 31, 2011)

You either drink a can of coke or glass of coke once or twice a day or don't drink it at all.
Any drink marketing with "zero sugar" or "diet" is all lies.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 31, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> You either drink a can of coke or glass of coke once or twice a day or don't drink it at all.



I take the not at all option. I very occasionaly drink carbonated drinks. when i do its when im usually eating out with friends. which doesnt happen very often.

failing that i usually have it with some whisky which is another thing i have very occasionaly


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 31, 2011)

You would rarely catch me drinking carbonated drinks unless i am out eating or going out partying.
I am indeed trying live the healthy lifestyle so i don't intake as much sugar as i do during day.
Of course intaking too much sugar just points my effort into waste for working out hard.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 31, 2011)

Drinking Pimms + lemonade right now, no cucumber though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 31, 2011)

Just a tea with 2 tetley 'strong' tea bags in it and a little milk. no sugar. for me at the moment


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 31, 2011)

I used to drink a ton of tea but i heard that your not supposed to drink too much tea so i didn't drink as much but then i heard yeah drink lots of tea its good for you now i don't know what to believe.

I drank so much Coca Cola over a period of a year i got a blood test and turns out i can drink as much of that shite as i like as it did nothing to my blood sugar levels which i was surprised at. Might actually be a Vitamin D deficiency instead. Also it doesn't rot your teeth that much because it doesn't actually stay in the mouth long it just passes through the mouth, something like crisps rot your teeth more. Not that i recommend drinking soft drinks a lot but at least we don't make it with high fructose corn syrup like the yanks do.

My cousins boyfriend tried to go on a health kick a few years ago because he smokes and drinks a lot of cola (generally a lot of smokers are caffeine junkies) and drank tonnes of flavoured water instead but turns out the water was rotting his teeth 

I found Skyrim on preorder for £22.90 which i think is a decent price.
http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/skyrim-pc-22-90-tesco-entertainment-with-code/1006118

@FreedomEclipse - I wouldn't waste a good whisky with a mixer.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 31, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I used to drink a ton of tea but i heard that your not supposed to drink too much tea so i didn't drink as much but then i heard yeah drink lots of tea its good for you now i don't know what to believe.



For some reason John Bishop just popped into my head and said the exact same thing 












MilkyWay said:


> I drank so much Coca Cola over a period of a year i got a blood test and turns out i can drink as much of that shite as i like as it did nothing to my blood sugar levels which i was surprised at



you'd need to drink a lot of cola for it to seriously have an effect on your blood sugar levels. but what carbonated drinks really do asside from causing tooth decay is decrease the density of your bone marrow making (dont know if thats worded correctly) it makes your bones weaker so to speak. 

and theyve said that for years,

I think tea is said to be healthier as they contain anti-oxidants which supposedly prevent  heart disease, cancer and possibly a few other serious conditions. 

So i have about 5 or 6 pints of the stuff a day


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 31, 2011)

My cousin new notebook he bought for £600 from Comet,i think its best for the price he paid. If you factor build quality aswell.
ASUS N53SV-SX606V
intel core i5 sandy bridge
2GB Nvidia GT540M GPU
4GB ram
blu ray drive
500gb


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 31, 2011)

not bad for a bit of mid range gaming.

Speaking of £600. I was giving my friends family some advice on laptops since their one was starting to kick the bucket. and I tried to sell them my old one to save them money as they didnt want to spend so much and all they really needed a laptop for was to watch videos online, facebook, emails typing up word documents and printing some of the documents off.

I said £170 but i was throwing in a ton of free stuff. and obviously, since i was a friend of the family its covered lifetime warranty.

and what did they do?? they ignored me compeletely, and bought a £600 laptop from PCworld without asking me or my friend whose their nephew about advice and if theyre getting value for money not only that. they took out the extra years warranty for £100. which is insulting to me as Im 100x better then PCworld and id charge them a damn sight less then what them assholes would charge. £100 only for warranty. but im not sure if the warranty covers parts and labour.

----

My friend and his family wasnt happy that they went over my head without asking him or me. 

I havent seen the new laptop but from what my friend says.  even his 5year old laptop boots up quicker and feels more responsive.

but there you go.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 31, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> not bad for a bit of mid range gaming.
> 
> Speaking of £600. I was giving my friends family some advice on laptops since their one was starting to kick the bucket. and I tried to sell them my old one to save them money as they didnt want to spend so much and all they really needed a laptop for was to watch videos online, facebook, emails typing up word documents and printing some of the documents off.
> 
> ...



If they have kept the reciept and it wasn't long ago go tell them to get refund and cancel there £100 warrenty and say you can do better job for less or even for free because your friend/family.
Probably slower because of the crappy stuff they have installed onto the laptop already, probably got conned into buying like an i5 or i7 sandy bridge notebook with intel HD graphics.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 31, 2011)

Nah. my friend asked me not to say anything. I cant tell them how to spend their money. but my old laptop did everything they wanted it to do and then some since both auntie and uncle tried it out. my friends parents are mad at them for ignoring me after i spent about 2 days trying to clear their old POS laptop from all sorts of spyware and malware. now that was a nasty peice of work. its some 5year old CompaQ Presario with a celeron and about 512mb DDR2 running XP. they musta had about 80 odd start up threads. and booting up always took around 30mins to 1hr before you could move the mouse. 

it was fucking horrific i tell you that. its worse then walking into A&E on a friday night

but its cool. I still managed to get a buyer for my laptop anyway so i havent been left dissapointed or out of pocket so to speak.

I didnt charge uncle to fix his old laptop under the basis that i couldnt really fix it anyway as the registry had become totally rooted and infested with malware. I got my travel expenses paid but that was it.

I really wish i said £30 when they asked me how much lol


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 31, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think tea is said to be healthier as they contain anti-oxidants which supposedly prevent  heart disease, cancer and possibly a few other serious conditions.
> So i have about 5 or 6 pints of the stuff a day



Damn man, I thought I invented the "pint of tea/coffee"  2 tablespoons of coffee and 3 tablespoons of sugar. It's for real men only.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 31, 2011)

Scam, do you have about £30 for a paypal jobby?


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 31, 2011)

I haven't mate, sorry. I got £15 that I owe MightyMission but that's all I got until I get paid Friday. Lemme know Friday if you still need it though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 31, 2011)

rubber baby buggy bumpers


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 31, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> I think i am going to get an iphone 4,the backlights gone on my old n97 and much as i love the phone my renewal is soon so it wont be any more expensive than my current tarrif.
> I reckon i could batter tham down on the price a bit if i can be bothered with all the waffle.
> I'd sooner have another of my phone but ofcourse they have long been discontinued.
> 
> ...



great deal here if you like this phone http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/son...talk-mobile-270-over-contract-after-c/1004949


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 31, 2011)

Man Freedom i hate when people ask for advice then just buy whatever the fuck they like, every time i see that fucking laptop or whatever they bought it pisses me off; their loss obviously.

I knew i read somewhere excessive tea and coffee consumption was bad.

Too much tea is bad for you; first of all it stains the teeth, second its full of caffeine and tannin, it can raise blood pressure and fuck with your digestive system, i heard it makes you go to the toilet a lot, may cause kidney stones because it contains oxalate's, it can also block vitamin B or C yet some varieties of tea have vitamin C in them. In moderate amounts tea can be beneficial but excessive tea drinking eg 10 cups a day is bad, 10 cups a day is bordering addiction.

Tea is also diuretic because it contains caffeine, this dehydrates you.

I also already knew that people with calcium deficiency tend to have cravings for soft drinks because it extracts the calcium in bones but in the long run your thinning your bones. I guess what happened was when i gave up drinking a lot of tea i started to get lower calcium intake and that's why i drank a lot more soft drinks.

Although when i read crisps rot teeth more than drinks i was surprised yet understood why. Not that i snack a lot because it fucks with your diet making you eat less at dinner time ect.


----------



## MightyMission (Sep 1, 2011)

dr pepper ftw! I dont drink any other fizzys except beer but if i dont have coffee someones gonna pay!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2011)

I dont like Dr. pepper....


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 1, 2011)

Remember when i said i was going to buy that 575w thermaltake PSU, well ignore that , i've just bought the 675W one

I've been drinking far too much pepsi lately....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2011)

what happened to getting a corsair??


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> what happened to getting a corsair??



they're too expensive

the 7 year ones are out of my budget, and if i'm going to go for one with a 5 year warranty i might as well take the thermaltake because it's modular and more efficent


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2011)

well, they ARE a tad expensive, but they are worth it imo.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well, they ARE a tad expensive, but they are worth it imo.



no, i do want one, i just flat out can't afford it, i've done well to go up to the 675w, and since it's got a 5 year warranty, it can't be too bad, these things have got really good reviews


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 1, 2011)

Thermaltake is fine, its not that much worse than Corsair


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2011)

and at least we got a TT rep on the forums so he can sort out any issues if it should catch fire


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> and at least we got a TT rep on the forums so he can sort out any issues *When it does* catch fire



it not an if, it's a when


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well i don't think it be that bad since i have heard good things about the Toughpower series.
I've read a few goods and bads about Antec psu like their truepower series because there multi-rail or something. Or build quality isn't good.
But my friend has an Antec truepower new 650w in his system and it runs perfectly fine.
As for budget,it doesn't kill be patient and wait until you can afford the "better" quality goods right.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 1, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> As for budget,it doesn't kill be patient and wait until you can afford the "better" quality goods right.



my current power supply unit will only support one hard drive and my graphics card won't work, how long do you expect me to keep the system like that?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2011)

I ordered my external drive for my lappy on the 25th. and it still isnt here..... ~sigh~


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well you seem to have stealthxstream which is from ocz i thought they were quite good.
But then again the one i ordered before my corsair 400w was DOA.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 1, 2011)

As I said, you need not worry about the toughpowers, they are great, for every bad experience with them, you will find at least one for most other major brands including Corsair (and I have had 2 of them, the last one blew up), I then went Antec, had 4 in a year (3 of them warranty replacements) and everyone blew and I was well within the amperage ratings, this led me to try Thermaltake, that was 3 years ago, never had a single issue since, for the first time in 25 years of computing.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 1, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well you seem to have stealthxstream which is from ocz i thought they were quite good.
> But then again the one i ordered before my corsair 400w was DOA.



no the stealthxtreme broke, now i'm using an unbranded 400W


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> But then again the one i ordered before my corsair 400w was DOA.



if it was a CX series PSU. they have been know to be a little shoddy


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> if it was a CX series PSU. they have been know to be a little shoddy



This was 2 or 3 years ago freedom i got my CX400w.
The CX400w is high quality corsair product unlike there 430w+.


----------



## scaminatrix (Sep 1, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Tea is also diuretic because it contains caffeine, this dehydrates you.
> Although when i read crisps rot teeth more than drinks i was surprised yet understood why. Not that i snack a lot because it fucks with your diet making you eat less at dinner time ect.



Actually, Q.I. told me that tea and coffee don't actually dehydrate you as they replace more water than they take from you, if you know what I mean.
I read the same thing about potato being much worse for your teeth than sugar. IIRC it was said to be because of the starch? So yea, you're better off eating chocolate than crisps.



Tatty_One said:


> As I said, you need not worry about the toughpowers, they are great, for every bad experience with them, you will find at least one for most other major brands including Corsair (and I have had 2 of them, the last one blew up), I then went Antec, had 4 in a year (3 of them warranty replacements) and everyone blew and I was well within the amperage ratings, this led me to try Thermaltake, that was 3 years ago, never had a single issue since, for the first time in 25 years of computing.



Yea I think I'm gonna be sticking with Thermaltake PSU's for a while too. The only reliable PSU I've ever owned was a TT.

cheesy, I think you made an okay choice with your PSU.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2011)

My external DVD-rw is here!!!

USB cables shorter then my cock. but hey i only payed £22 for it and not £30 so i cant really complain

if anyone wants to give a shit - its a Lite-on External top loading DVD-Rw. i bought it because it was the cheapest. I probably wont need it at all when i get my games and other burning software installed


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My external DVD-rw is here!!!
> 
> USB cables shorter then my cock. but hey i only payed £22 for it and not £30 so i cant really complain
> 
> if anyone wants to give a shit - its a Lite-on External top loading DVD-Rw. i bought it because it was the cheapest. I probably wont need it at all when i get my games and other burning software installed



can't you just use a different cable?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> can't you just use a different cable?



I can, but its finding the right one.

anything longer then 12" doesnt work -- at least thats what the comments say as this uses just 1 usb port instead of 2 like most other drives. so its gonna keep the cable short to provide enough power to the external drive.

Im gonna have to poke around my room and see if i can find a short enough cable.

I might even need to buy one possibly


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I can, but its finding the right one.
> 
> anything longer then 12" doesnt work -- at least thats what the comments say as this uses just 1 usb port instead of 2 like most other drives. so its gonna keep the cable short to provide enough power to the external drive.
> 
> ...



aren't USB cables rated to a higher power spec, just plug it into a usb3 port using a usb 3 cable and watch backward compatibly do it's thing


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 1, 2011)

I am BACK!


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 1, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> I am BACK!



where did you go again?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> where did you go again?



He went to invade france


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> He went to invade france



and succeeded i take it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> aren't USB cables rated to a higher power spec, just plug it into a usb3 port using a usb 3 cable and watch backward compatibly do it's thing



external dvd rw was bought for use primarily for my laptop. laptop does not have a USB3 port


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> and succeeded i take it



failed. he left his trust HP Envy laptop in the UK


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> external dvd rw was bought for use primarily for my laptop. laptop does not have a USB3 port



even so, if it works with a short cable the problem would have to be in the cable, a higher rated cable would therefore work better would it not?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> even so, if it works with a short cable the problem would have to be in the cable, a higher rated cable would therefore work better would it not?



nope.


----------



## scaminatrix (Sep 1, 2011)

I like that external DVD-RW freedom, when you've finished with it, if you don't think you'll ever use it again, chuck me a PM  it would go perfect with my big rig.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2011)

well its yours if youre willing to pay £22 for it lol. I want a samsung one with a longer cable!


----------



## scaminatrix (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll be PM'ing you in a few weeks then lol takes me weeks to save up £20


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> and succeeded i take it



yes!

Opened my laptop....oooh shiney

gonna OC the GPU in a bit


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 1, 2011)

Pics or your laptop don't exist to us boss.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2011)

Finally had a chance to test games like MW1 and CoD:w@w on my DM1. and the results are a little suprising.

I can handle MW1 at full res (1366x768) but id have to run it with all the eyecandy off. Im amazed at how great the game still looks with all the extra options turned off. the fps does take quite a big hit when it comes to lots of smoke or dust but asside from that. i can probably play it online perfectly. 

CoD:w@w was a little more harder to run. I tried it at 1366x768 dropped it to 1024x768 then again to 800x600. it was playable. but the game was suffering from microstutter. so the game would probably run fine on 640x480.

I even played some CoD: United offensive just for laughs. but the problem with that is the game doesnt support wide screen so i had to play it at 1024x768. not surprisingly. the game ran perfectly. 

going to give streetfighter 4 a go. and maybe something else like HAWX and Blur.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 1, 2011)

In my opinion world at war more demanding than MW1 and MW2.
My venture when i go to my local Cinema,go onto the vending machine 1st...Won all 3 different times.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 1, 2011)

I am back too! Well, back to my long term residence in UK after hiding from riots going to Cambridge to stay with my friend.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 1, 2011)

Lol did they charge you for food and water usage or electrical usage.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 1, 2011)

how are you doing with the latest contest?

funnily enough although i've got working PC's dating from 2003 turned on at this very moment in this house, it's actually my main rig that's got the lowest score out of all of them


you can look up my score now if you want on the futuremark website by using the search function if you can work out the right setting, but lets just say i've reduced my computers speed by at least a 1/4 since then


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 1, 2011)

Anybody looking to shift an HD 5770 or HD 5750 then you have a potential buyer in myself. I'm looking to have a little crossfire action so PM if you have the goods 

@cheesy999 I can't be bothered trying to get the lowest score so I just entered as is...51,409...I'd love to see what scores all of the uber rigs get LOL


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 1, 2011)

I did have a 5750 512mb but it died on me so it be no use to you. Also i binned it now as i got no space to keep it. =/ Great card.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 1, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lol did they charge you for food and water usage or electrical usage.



Bills yes food no, weirdly enough. Back to flat and my internet is synching at 0.8kbps even after multiple reboots. Virgin is going to get an angry call soon.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> In my opinion world at war more demanding than MW1 and MW2.
> My venture when i go to my local Cinema,go onto the vending machine 1st...Won all 3 different times.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110901/IMG-20110901-00015.jpg



£2 for the red one


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 2, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> In my opinion world at war more demanding than MW1 and MW2.
> My venture when i go to my local Cinema,go onto the vending machine 1st...Won all 3 different times.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110901/IMG-20110901-00015.jpg








The Yellow bird looks like Bert from Sesame Street.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2011)

you spelt birds wrong....


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 2, 2011)

Deliberately but do you think i should correct it?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah i do -- it isnt a lolcat where you intentionally spell things wrong.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2011)

Argh -- decisions decsions and lazyness...

Lazyness that spawns decisions and decisions that cost money.

My backup rig has been sitting parted out on the floor for a year now. I really need to rebuild it but i really cant be arsed. = LAZYNESS

Now heres where its forcing me to make a decision.... I was planning to buy an SSD or an £80 pair of shoes. but after reading up on watercooling, I now want a new case that i wont struggle to fit parts in like my Antec. even though my case supports watercooling and has holes where i can route piping through. its not a watercooling friendly case. 

And i want to ditch it for something newer - with better ventillation and support for watercooling. If i get the new case. I will rebuild my backup rig into this shitty antec so that solves the lazyness problem, however I wont have an SSD or a pair of shoes. 

gotta love 3way battles. At the moment. the Shoes and PC case take priority as i already have an SSD. but i want to upgrade to a Sata III SSD


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 2, 2011)

CM HAF is the way to go then


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 2, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> CM HAF is the way to go then



BOOO! Ugly case. Fractal Design Arc Midi.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 2, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> BOOO! Ugly case. Fractal Design Arc Midi.



The mere fact that you have described it as "midi" suggests it cannot compete with the HAF in the airflow or "space" departments that the freedom one requires


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2011)

I was really into the Corsair Obsidian cases, then I checked out the Fractal Design Define R3. the Corsair 650D looks good. but the R3 comes out a little cheaper.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 2, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> The mere fact that you have described it as "midi" suggests it cannot compete with the HAF in the airflow or "space" departments that the freedom one requires



A lot of cases can't compete due to its sheer size but the Arc Midi or R3 cases are 'better'... aesthetically & can still compete on a cooling basis.



I hate the [look of] HAF cases so much, so much.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2011)

If i did pick up the R3 - Id use the extra cash saved to pick up some GT-AP15 fans and swap out all the fans it comes with.

the thing i find appealing about the R3 is it has a fan on the side panel. The 650D doesnt. but reviews say both cases have great airflow. but i sill want to keep my 6970s chilled


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 2, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> A lot of cases can't compete due to its sheer size but the Arc Midi or R3 cases are 'better'... aesthetically & can still compete on a cooling basis.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the [look of] HAF cases so much, so much.



I would have to agree aesthetically although I am doubtful on the cooling, I don't say that out of any brand loyality..... simply because the HAF is unbeleivably good with three 250's, four 120's and a free flowing mesh grill (has it's downsides) it really does move some air in a vast space (let alone it's setup for watercoolong), I will have to take a closer look though at the Arc and R3's as I don't know them that well.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I will have to take a closer look though at the Arc and R3's as I don't know them that well.



TPU has a review for the R3


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 2, 2011)

Was not overly impressed with the layout and size of the R3, I like heaps of space and it seems a little limited, i also really do like the seperation of PSU from main chamber, the Arc looks a little more "me" but to be honest, it does not inspire me enough to change, no doubt they are good units though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2011)

what do you think of the Corsair Obsidian 650D then Tatty?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2011)

the 650D has loads of space

[yt]N4WBq-AbAmI[/yt]

I might do what this guy did with his case - our builds are almost identical


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 2, 2011)

650D looks to be an excellent case choice.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2011)

gonna grab the 650D then. hopefully i'll be able to have it by the end of next week.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 2, 2011)

Still prefer the HAF


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 2, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Still prefer the HAF



I think the HAF looks gash. The only case from Coolermaster i really like is the CM690II, Storm/Sniper and the HAFs to me look terrible.

If you havnt sprung yet get the Fractal Design XL Freedom, that will most certainly solve your space problem.


EDIT: From what i can tell the 650D and 600T share the same layout.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 2, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I think the HAF looks gash. I only case from Coolermaster i really like is the CM690II, Storm Sniper and the HAFs to me look terrible.
> 
> If you havnt sprung yet get the Fractal Design XL Freedom, that will most certainly solve your space problem.
> 
> ...



In the flesh they actually look pretty decent, they have some nice graphical designs on the sides and have some nice clean lines, whilst they are def not the prettiest of cases in comparision with some, they have one of the most practical and effective designs of anything available IMO.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I think the HAF looks gash. The only case from Coolermaster i really like is the CM690II, Storm/Sniper and the HAFs to me look terrible.
> 
> If you havnt sprung yet get the Fractal Design XL Freedom, that will most certainly solve your space problem.
> 
> ...



Ive looked at the XL and I dont like it so much. theres a lot of wasted space inside the case - I dont need 10 bays for hard drives. and the airflow looks to be pretty mediocre compared to the R3 or 650D

--- Not trying to nit pick but these are my personal observations when i look at the case.

the 650D looks like a pretty good contender for now. but i might just flip a coin when it comes to crunch time and i need to make a definite decision on which one im gonna pick.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 2, 2011)

What is the size difference between the old Antec you had and an R3? You did want a bigger case no? Its almost the same design as an R3 but bigger. You can take out the hard drive rack bellow the 5"1/4 bays for more airflow. TBH i dont see a problem with the XL the R3 has 8 hard drive bays which is only 2 off the XL and if your removing a cage on the R3 i see it as a non issue for the XL as you can remove one on that too. The Airflow to me looks better on the XL just by looking at the fans, size and the side panel fan placement.

Every time i recommend something i get shot down. Know what buy a 650D as if i really care its your money.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 2, 2011)

i went to the apple store today and now i want one of these

http://store.apple.com/uk/product/MC914B/A?fnode=MTY1NDA5OQ&mco=MjMzOTYzMjc

the problem is i will never be able to afford that, ever, that's like 8x the price a screen should be


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i went to the apple store today and now i want one of these
> 
> http://store.apple.com/uk/product/MC914B/A?fnode=MTY1NDA5OQ&mco=MjMzOTYzMjc
> 
> the problem is i will never be able to afford that, ever, that's like 8x the price a screen should be



And you are going to connect it to ... ?


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> And you are going to connect it to ... ?



i'll have to buy a mac, or i could just buy the displayport version -->http://store.apple.com/uk/product/MC007B/A?fnode=MTY1NDA5OQ&mco=MTkwMzc1NDA

problem is after spending 2 hours in the apple store i really want it but i would have to save up for about 2 years to afford it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> What is the size difference between the old Antec you had and an R3? You did want a bigger case no? Its almost the same design as an R3 but bigger. You can take out the hard drive rack bellow the 5"1/4 bays for more airflow. TBH i dont see a problem with the XL the R3 has 8 hard drive bays which is only 2 off the XL and if your removing a cage on the R3 i see it as a non issue for the XL as you can remove one on that too. The Airflow to me looks better on the XL just by looking at the fans, size and the side panel fan placement.
> 
> Every time i recommend something i get shot down. Know what buy a 650D as if i really care its your money.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 2, 2011)

Off topic from cases for you all,took my car for a diagnostic on Thursday,which reported i need a new CAT converter and exhaust system.
The garage was charging me £355 altogether including VAT+labour,went around searching. Mainly on 206info(206 owners club UK) and they told me i could get stainless exhaust system fitted for same or less.
So i went down to Longlife/ECU Evolution for quote on getting CAT and stainless exhaust system fitted.
They were only charging £40 more,which i think was excellent and stainless is more durable and it has lifetime warranty. Quite excited now,going ask them to probably change the tailpipe if its same peashooter im getting and like make the exhaust sound a bit louder only on high revs but quiet normal driving.
And i only have to wait until Tuesday coming,while the 1st garage gave me waiting time of 2 weeks.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2011)

Ugh. take your gypsy banger and oversize exhaust and gtfo. got enough of those twats around here and we dont need anymore of them.

fucking idiot a few roads down has some old 1.2 -1.3L ford fiesta and hes fitted one of these massive exhaustpipes on so everyone in the block can hear him when hes burnin it down the road in first gear.

-------

As for the case dilemma.... Im leaning towards the Define XL


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 3, 2011)

I just read that even though the 600T and 650D have the same internal layout the top section of the 650D is slightly bigger allowing for a 240mm Rad 50/60mm with fans which is nice.

From that picture id say the XL is more like a Corsair 800D with its bottom PSU section all sectioned off. I think its shit that the top fan is 180mm because that could be hard to replace. I know the top rack is re moveable meaning you could get direct airflow into the middle. Depends both cases have pros and cons, if your crossfiring its good to have that extra space i think if your water cooling with a custom loop i dont know how the Fractals are but the 650D is nice for that.

@Kuro Like i said on steam your car will be a real chav mobile now with that funky exhaust especially being a Peugeot lol. Post up some pics mate!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 3, 2011)

Lol mine won't be like that guys,its not like the exhaust will be hanging off the car,nor will it be like 5" or something,3" is small on a tailpipe and i am only configuring it to sound better at higher revs and not during normal drive. Normal drive be the same.
I hate those cars with extremely loud that you can just hear it from start of building up from 1000 onwards.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 3, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I just read that even though the 600T and 650D have the same internal layout the top section of the 650D is slightly bigger allowing for a 240mm Rad 50/60mm with fans which is nice.
> 
> From that picture id say the XL is more like a Corsair 800D with its bottom PSU section all sectioned off. I think its shit that the top fan is 180mm because that could be hard to replace. I know the top rack is re moveable meaning you could get direct airflow into the middle. Depends both cases have pros and cons, if your crossfiring its good to have that extra space i think if your water cooling with a custom loop i dont know how the Fractals are but the 650D is nice for that.



well. I had watercooling in mind tbh. Ive been looking at a lot of XPSC watercooling kits recently too and somepoint down the line id like to put one in to cool my 6970s.

Im gonna have my current rig for at least 3 years if i can help it. and i dont want to be hearing how loud these cards get in crossfire all the time


----------



## MightyMission (Sep 3, 2011)

The tailpipe should be sized in relation to the engines throughput,3" is big for a standard 1.6.
2" is fine,understated and cheaper too.be sure to ask for your old cat back as its by far the most valuable part of the exhaust (precious metals),taking it to a scrappy will get you some money back off your new exhaust..
2.5" was fine for (an unruly )400 +/- bhp at the front wheels of my old motor.

Smaller exhausts can be a positive on smaller engines,due to them needing some backpressure,and of course being quieter so not needing a loud stereo or shares in headache tablets.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 3, 2011)

Well that was a fucking shambles, 2-1 up and the Czechs get a penalty that was never a penalty then we are denied one at the end. I guess it was still worth going to the game, it was decent up till then. Great atmosphere but shite end to the Scotland game.


----------



## scaminatrix (Sep 3, 2011)

Wasn't someone here trying to get hold of Reefer69? I'm sure I remember someone trying to get in touch with him about something. Can't remember though


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 3, 2011)

scam do you still do those sleeved PSU cables???


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2011)

Ive been looking closer at the 650D.

I did a little re-search and the 200mm fans they use seems to move a pittyful amount of air

- Up to 92cfm they say? and thats retarded when a 700Rpm 200mm coolermaster Megaflow can achieve 110cfm and Antec Bigboy 108cfm@600rpm.

I wish they would be more clear about it. I know the fans they use are re-badges. but i cant tell from who.


----------



## scaminatrix (Sep 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> scam do you still do those sleeved PSU cables???



The Antec ones? I've got a couple floating about somewhere. They were just the spare cables from PSU's; I wasn't doing them custom or anything.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2011)

ah nvm. i thought they were customs. Musta been someone else i had in mind


----------



## scaminatrix (Sep 4, 2011)

{UZA} DOA does them; from US though. I can do them custom if you buy the bits; or you can just go for the ready-made sleeved extensions. Custom sleeving doesn't work out any cheaper when you factor in the cost of the wire, pins and connector blocks anyway so I think I'm looking at the ready-made ones.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2011)

ah well, its all good anyhoo. mainly just need the 8pin mobo connector. trying to price up all the extra fans and stuff for the new case.


----------



## Millennium (Sep 4, 2011)

I just bought 2 of 2TB Seagate ST2000DL003 Barracuda G, because I ran out of space on my 2TB (Hitachi 7200) hard drive. I'm hoping to run them in Raid 0 and copy my stuff over. Does anyone have any experience with these drives or similar in raid? I'm planning to plug them into my Sata 3 ports on my P67 mobo and see how these babies fly. 

Just wondering if anyone has any tips or advice since this was a bit of an impulse buy (Scan Today Only). A lot of people swear by the F4EG but these might be better? 

Cheers


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 4, 2011)

Millennium said:


> I just bought 2 of 2TB Seagate ST2000DL003 Barracuda G, because I ran out of space on my 2TB (Hitachi 7200) hard drive. I'm hoping to run them in Raid 0 and copy my stuff over. Does anyone have any experience with these drives or similar in raid? I'm planning to plug them into my Sata 3 ports on my P67 mobo and see how these babies fly.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has any tips or advice since this was a bit of an impulse buy (Scan Today Only). A lot of people swear by the F4EG but these might be better?
> 
> Cheers



why do you need tips on hard drives?

they're hard drives, they either work or don't work, it's your motherboards raid controller that'll be more difficult

Acer Aspire 5560 Laptop - Laptops | Ebuyer.com <- really good graphics in a £400 laptop

since it's an AMD A-series you should even be able to run the integrated graphics and dedicated graphics in crossfire as well if your lucky, and then you have something like 800 shaders in a £400 laptop


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2011)

Millennium said:


> I just bought 2 of 2TB Seagate ST2000DL003 Barracuda G, because I ran out of space on my 2TB (Hitachi 7200) hard drive. I'm hoping to run them in Raid 0 and copy my stuff over. Does anyone have any experience with these drives or similar in raid? I'm planning to plug them into my Sata 3 ports on my P67 mobo and see how these babies fly.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has any tips or advice since this was a bit of an impulse buy (Scan Today Only). A lot of people swear by the F4EG but these might be better?
> 
> Cheers



First tip....Should have gone with the samsung's bro. Seagate have a rediculously high fail rate.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> First tip....Should have gone with the samsung's bro. Seagate have a rediculously high fail rate.



+1, only seagate hard drives have ever gone wrong for me


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2011)

some people in this forums have a hard time spelling the word "cunt" even if it was written across their forehead In bold...

That is all....


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> some people in this forums have a hard time spelling the word "cunt" even if it was written across their forehead In bold...



What did Tatty do this time? Cut off your allowance?


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 5, 2011)

Just got offered a Samsung Galaxy SII for £25 a month by 3, i know 3 are shit but they have fast 3G and a price that makes me forget how shit they are! I wonder if i can get him to drop the amount of texts and mins and give me a cheaper deal. Thats £600 total on a 24month contract, £600 is a lot id like somewhere closer to £500 so if they can do £20 or 21 ima well take that!

At least by 24months time the Galaxy S2 shouldn't be out of date that much. I still see people on iphone 3G and shit.

@Freedom - Hows the case hunting mate? Oh btw they changed the fans on the 600T to faster better fans so maybe they did that on later 650D models. The Front fan was a problem on the original 600T and now its fine, the white 600T for example all have the new fans.

HEH some people are just assholes for the sake of being an asshole. There is a difference between asking something and saying something. I dont get why people continue to post after an argument is done. BTW there is a report button people can use.

EDIT: Well thats me took a contract on the Sammy SII, got 500mins 5000texts and 1gb of data for £20 a month free handset. Nice as i can just use the wifi in the house if im downloading an app or update. 5000texts is way to much but i can just text a lot to save on mins. The dude on the phone offered 2000mins and 5000texts and all you can eat data for £25 a month but i would rather save the £100 and take less mins.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2011)

Ive finally decided on a Define XL - but been talking to Crazyeyesreaper as hes modding up the same case. so ive got a small insight on what need changing to make the case good.

However if they changed the fans on the 650D then that would still get my vote as id be spending MORE to give the XL case better air flow.

Im doing more or less the samething as crazyeyesreaper but except for the spraypaint and decals.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> some people in this forums have a hard time spelling the word "cunt" even if it was written across their forehead In bold...
> 
> That is all....



who are we talking about?

p0Pe?

you shouldn't argue with these people, if he wants to take your post's out of context then that's his problem

don't lower yourself to their level


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2011)

yeps. He was the one arguing. I was just making a point. but lets leave it at that anyway. IMO he should have been infracted for carrying on the argument, when i had already dropped it.

Anyway Brb. need to head to post office to drop some  stuff off for reefer


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive finally decided on a Define XL - but been talking to Crazyeyesreaper as hes modding up the same case. so ive got a small insight on what need changing to make the case good.
> 
> However if they changed the fans on the 650D then that would still get my vote as id be spending MORE to give the XL case better air flow.
> 
> Im doing more or less the samething as crazyeyesreaper but except for the spraypaint and decals.



Ill have a search and see if they improved the fans on the 650D too. Yeah i saw crazys thread seems like a lot of work but a lot of cases have terrible stock fans anyway. I did say before but i reccomend  Noiseblocker fans IMO they are as good if not better than Noctua but availability drives up the prices of the Noiseblockers.

Unfortunately i dont think they ever did change the fans on the 650D, like you said they are 1000 RPM 92CFM airflow. Looks they offer a free kit for the case which i think is just fan mounts.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2011)

reaper was recommending Yate loon Mediums but we cant get them over here. they cost about $3-7 in the U.S which coverts into about £3-5. they are selling them on Ebay for $10 which is £6.11. and thats before postage is even calculated i think.

for about £5 each ive found me some sharkoon fans that have the sam spec. but run a little faster and noiser but thats ok, because its all being hooked up to a fan controller anyway


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 5, 2011)

i've got one of these, they are amazing, they move so much air and are absolutely silent

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/120m...ultra-quiet-flexible-(veri-speed)-cooling-fan


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 5, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i've got one of these, they are amazing, they move so much air and are absolutely silent
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/120m...ultra-quiet-flexible-(veri-speed)-cooling-fan



Oh definitely id take that fan for FREE like you got if i remember. £16 is a lot for one fan especially if you need to buy a few of them, that's why i can never recommend Noiseblockers as they are just fucking expensive. I think i was lucky to get mine for cheap.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2011)

no good - i need 140mm fans

:EDIT:

at the moment im looking at these

as a suitable alternative to yateloon mediums (which we cant seem to get in the UK)


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 5, 2011)

i have heard amazing things about these http://www.scan.co.uk/products/140m...an-quiet-fluid-dynamic-bearings-(fdb)-1000rpm


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> no good - i need 140mm fans
> 
> :EDIT:
> 
> ...



Seems all the good 140mm are over £10 so price wise those Sharkoons seem to worth a punt 1500rpm shouldnt be that loud but might push a bit of air as bigger the fans more air they push unless your Corsair where a 120mm beats a 200mm lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2011)

well. it doesnt matter if their loud as im gonna hook them up to a fan controller to keep them in check.

---

Im weary of bit fenix fans, as ive heard a lot of stories about the motor on them blowing up


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 5, 2011)

My mate David pirates every game he plays only ever does he buy one if he absolutely needs to so he can play mulitplayer. Its getting rather annoying as hes just pirated Deus Ex like aw this is amazing. Im starting to hate him as i think he just got a pc because he thinks wow free games.

LOL he doesn't even call it pirating he calls it downloading.

There was a guy on youtube i watched who said he was getting Elder Scrolls Skyrim on xbox 360 and thinks its okay to pirate the pc version since he paid for it once already. I left a comment saying just buy the superior pc version and fuck buying the 360 one, no reply lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2011)

but if he did that, he wouldnt be able to co-op with his console buddies. (I havent seen the game but im guessing you can co-op on it)


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but if he did that, he wouldnt be able to co-op with his console buddies. (I havent seen the game but im guessing you can co-op on it)



Skyrim is single player only
Deus Ex is single player only.

Dead island my mate was going to pirate and i was like but its mulitplayer he was like ima buy it then, fucking asshat.

Well im not sure about Battlefield i dont think it has co op in the campaign or split screen multiplayer.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2011)

split screen for BF on a console is going to be chaotic if its a small screen their playing on.

One of the greatest things about having a 23" or bigger screen is you get to see a lot more shit thats happening so you can react to incoming threats quicker.

for racing or MMO's its fine though.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 5, 2011)

Battlefield definitely wont allow people to split screen and go online at the same time and i dont think it will have 4 player local multiplayer either.
To me but it depends how far away from the screen you sit but 24inch is perfect for sitting at a desk.

EDIT: Battlefield 3 has online co op mission and along with the normal multiplayer but no split screen. Im not even bothered i was talking about piracy and how my mate is.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> but 242inch is perfect for sitting at a desk.



Man, I dont know where you buy youre screens from. but i want one too!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Man, I dont know where you buy youre screens from. but i want one too!!



found his screen, it's a bit costly though

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/23-6...escreen-eyefinity-six-screen-setup-with-stand


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Man, I dont know where you buy youre screens from. but i want one too!!



lol typo man


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2011)

speaking of split screens. I have fond memories of Golden Eye on the N64 

I was pro at that game!


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 6, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> speaking of split screens. I have fond memories of Golden Eye on the N64
> 
> I was pro at that game!



I had a launch N64 but i sold it to my mate in the 2000s, then in 2010 i bought another one for £20 with 2 controls, rumble packs, memory card, some games, boxes for everything apart from the console. Ive got Goldeneye 64 but its aged very much and no one ever wants to play it 

Speaking of old stuff i just bid on a Commodore C64c. Comes with a 80s Dot Matrix Printer, 2 tape decks, a floppy disk drive, a cartridge game, lots of random disks, a tray thing for storing disks, power cable, needs a controller but i have megadrive ones that hopefully will work as they share the same connection. Its pick up only but East Kilbride is just outside Glasgow, might even get my cousin who stays there to pick it up. Buy it now is £35 but im fist bidder at £22 and its got a few hours left.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 6, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> speaking of split screens. I have fond memories of Golden Eye on the N64
> 
> I was pro at that game!



I loved that game, have you played golden eye source?


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 6, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> I loved that game, have you played golden eye source?



me and a mate had a go recently but i kept spawning into places where objects would make me get stuck

wasnt as fun as i remember it was in beta


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 6, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> me and a mate had a go recently but i kept spawning into places where objects would make me get stuck
> 
> wasnt as fun as i remember it was in beta



I played a couple months ago too it was good fun
#


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2011)

I'll probably give it ago later this week. Right now i need to start backing data up onto discs. Ive managed to fill more then 1.5tb and i have no idea how.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 6, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> I played a couple months ago too it was good fun
> #



I played it a month ago, only 2 servers had players. Deleted it from my steam list just yesterday.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 6, 2011)

ROFL


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2011)

I remember i always used to get ambushed while trying to get to a gun called RCP90 or something...but that gun was total pwnage


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 6, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I remember i always used to get ambushed while trying to get to a gun called RCP90 or something...but that gun was total pwnage



Dual wielding that made you fucking invincible. I used to like dual wielding the RCP90 and the Grenade Launcher. Best mission was frigate. I used to race to select oddjob first since he was tiny and hard to kill. Proximity Mine was the shit, you could just set them at a door and hide in a room, *awesome nostalgia hit*.

SLAPPERS ONLY LADS!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2011)

I remember doing that mission. I tried to board the frigate, but the door kept bouncing back and closing for some reason....then I found out that the Ai had convienient placed an enemy right behind the fucking door so i couldnt open it and get in. that was one off though. 

It was quite funny lol, I was like WTF, why wont the door open??? I dont think you could shoot through doors back then either.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 6, 2011)

EDIT: Well that fucking sucks someone sniped my bid at the end of the auction for that commodore 64 bundle.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 6, 2011)

Im properly pissed off right now. I just got sent  the wrong phone there. A Galaxy Mini not a SII. Now i have to go and complain, rather than do it over the phone i will just march down to the local "3" store.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 6, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Im properly pissed off right now. I just got sent  the wrong phone there. A Galaxy Mini not a SII. Now i have to go and complain, rather than do it over the phone i will just march down to the local "3" store.



get a refund

here's a galaxy Sii for £20 a month with 3000 texts and 500MB of internet  http://www.phones4u.co.uk/shop/shop...mKey=549570&NetKey=11&intcid=smallbanner_DOTW

that's with o2


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 6, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> get a refund
> 
> here's a galaxy Sii for £20 a month with 3000 texts and 500MB of internet  http://www.phones4u.co.uk/shop/shop...mKey=549570&NetKey=11&intcid=smallbanner_DOTW
> 
> that's with o2



if you have a barclays account you get discount at phones4u


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 6, 2011)

:3


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2011)

clearly theres been some mistake.....


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 6, 2011)

Looks like there are 2 more 9's then there should be, contact the seller?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2011)

Nah, I'll leave it up.

I think its hilarious


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyway.... I see your Aile Strike, and i raise you...






2 more


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 6, 2011)

How i would love to continue collecting gundam models but i never find time or effort to construct them.
Heres the last gundam model i have got from my friend for my birthday,he even put 00 gundam together for me because i'm too lazy.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 6, 2011)

Strike IWSP and Destiny Extreme Blast mode, both of them I would consider getting. But I want this: http://gunota.info/featured/black-rx-0-unicorn-gundam-banshee/

I see you have a roll of tissue paper handy, but I don't really want to ask what its for.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 6, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Strike IWSP and Destiny Extreme Blast mode, both of them I would consider getting. But I want this: http://gunota.info/featured/black-rx-0-unicorn-gundam-banshee/
> 
> I see you have a roll of tissue paper handy, but I don't really want to ask what its for.



That black unicorn gundam is fucking sexy as hell!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> That black unicorn gundam is fucking sexy as hell!



Its also an unofficial model. which means it aint in Ban Dai's catalogue which is sad.

but then again there are people who are good at taking stock parts and modding them.

Back around 2000-2008, there used to be a guy who goes by the name of Danny Choo who started a website/blog dedicated to his hobbie - which was building gunpla. He'd mod a few of them too. but his site has expanded so much and has become more of a 'hub/portal' for whats hot in japan and japanese culture in general that I havent even seen him mention anything about gundam, other then when he made a page about the massive RX-78 Gundam 'life size' replica in Japan.

I used to follows that guys blog religiously. now i visit once every bluemoon as theres nothing that interests me on there anymore.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 6, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its also an unofficial model. which means it aint in Ban Dai's catalogue which is sad.



They are probably going to manufacture the model once it makes an appearance in the anime.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 7, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> They are probably going to manufacture the model once it makes an appearance in the anime.



Actually i hadnt checked that yet....

and yes, the RX-0 'Banshee' does make an appearence in Unicorn

(and thats ruined part of the story for me....)

why they gave it a shit name like Banshee I cannot understand.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 7, 2011)

Apparently the black unicorn gundam is going be in the OVA as a Neo Zeon clone or something.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 7, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Apparently the black unicorn gundam is going be in the OVA as a Neo Zeon clone or something.



beat you to the crunch


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 7, 2011)

Did both of you read the Unicorn novel? I thought it was clear there, sorry about the spoilers :S


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 7, 2011)

I haven't read it,i got told by my friend lol.

Anyways i'm tempted to pre-order Catherine.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 7, 2011)

nope never read the novel. just waiting for the ova


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> get a refund
> 
> here's a galaxy Sii for £20 a month with 3000 texts and 500MB of internet  http://www.phones4u.co.uk/shop/shop...mKey=549570&NetKey=11&intcid=smallbanner_DOTW
> 
> that's with o2



200mins is just a bit too low. I thought you personally disliked o2 cheesy? Me i like em but they sometimes cost a lot but good customers service infact pretty much the opposite of 3 who are bad services cheap prices.

Okay so i phoned up and people kept cutting me off and giving me another number to phone. This other number asks for your new mobile phone number so i give the one on the sim and it says its un registered so i cant get through. So i go to the store and they say hmmmn we cant deal with this as we can only deal with sales in our store hmmmmn let me check something since you cant get through to the phones. Comes back and says there's no account set up for the phone in the box in my hand.

Im going to wait for this confirmation letter but i think its legit as 3 MAIDENHEAD just billed me the £1.95 the guy said he would on the phone.

Either way if i cant get through to anyone im keeping the phone and cancelling all debits, so fuck em ill win in the end.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 7, 2011)

well,

you officially dont have an account with them so i guess it doesnt matter what you do  xD


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well,
> 
> you officially dont have an account with them so i guess it doesnt matter what you do  xD



As soon as the confirmation letter comes through i will try and phone again but if i cant do anything its their fault, im keeping the phone and cancelling the direct debits


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 7, 2011)

if you do get the phone. sell it on ebay or CEX that way you can sign up with another network and take their phone instead and pay the bills using money from the sold phone.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 7, 2011)

i sent off a HTC wildfire in a color i don't know the word for

i got back a white one...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 7, 2011)

The colour of puke/brown/dirt?


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 7, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> The colour of puke/brown/dirt?



something like that, but now i got a white one, luckily it's a gloss finish so it'll turn into puke/brown/dirt by the end of the week


----------



## lucas4 (Sep 7, 2011)

well, school starts back soon *sigh*


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 7, 2011)

lucas4 said:


> well, school starts back soon *sigh*



already has for me

finally got my GCSE results yesterday


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 7, 2011)

Lol i haven't even done any of my assignments set for summer.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 7, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lol i haven't even done any of my assignments set for summer.



does anyone?


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 7, 2011)

Ah cheesy was that the phone you put in the oven? I like some white stuff but its slowly becoming a bit of a fad. For no reason at all the white galaxy s II is more expensive and im sure the white iphone is too.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 7, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Ah cheesy was that the phone you put in the oven? I like some white stuff but its slowly becoming a bit of a fad. For no reason at all the white galaxy s II is more expensive and im sure the white iphone is too.



Depends on phone of course lol,the white blackberry torch is only tad bit more than black when it comes to buy it now.

And how was your results cheesy.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 7, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I like some white stuff



Kids and cocaine. Where do they get this shit from, no one knows.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 7, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lol i haven't even done any of my assignments set for summer.



nor have I, but then again i wasn't set any


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 7, 2011)

Lucky sod lol,anyways any of you guys seen this?? I was going say "and they say girls better driver than boys" but this women was drunk so i'll let that comment off.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14822705


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 7, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> and they say girls better driver than boys



you must be drunk to even think this, have you seen a woman parking?


----------



## Wozzer (Sep 7, 2011)

Anyone here at University?


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 8, 2011)

Wasley said:


> Anyone here at University?



will be in 12days, so yes


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 8, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> you must be drunk to even think this, have you seen a woman parking?



Oh i can't agree more lol girls parking is a fail too,i do agree like 90% of population girls can't drive.
But you have that crappy statistics of girls safer drivers which is why their insurance premium lower than us boys.
Like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KYHHlKViv0
Oh please i have parked in much tighter spot like that when there are cars parked in middle like that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 8, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Oh i can't agree more lol girls parking is a fail too,i do agree like 90% of population girls can't drive.
> But you have that crappy statistics of girls safer drivers which is why their insurance premium lower than us boys.
> Like this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KYHHlKViv0
> Oh please i have parked in much tighter spot like that when there are cars parked in middle like that.



This is how i park my cars

(scroll to 0:30 in the video)


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 8, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Ah cheesy was that the phone you put in the oven? I like some white stuff but its slowly becoming a bit of a fad. For no reason at all the white galaxy s II is more expensive and im sure the white iphone is too.



yeah it was, the white phone also feels different though, it's all soft (think it's to do with the fact the paints all glossy), easiest way to describe it is you know when your in a really comfortable chair and you don't want to get up?, the phone is now so comfortable you end up holding it because it feels nice



kurosagi01 said:


> Depends on phone of course lol,the white blackberry torch is only tad bit more than black when it comes to buy it now.
> 
> And how was your results cheesy.



what my GCSE's?, they were mostly A*/A with a few B's and a C


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 8, 2011)

Good stuff cheesy, now holding your phone as a comforter will become a force of habit 

 Shooting stars is one of my favourite comedy programs, this clip cheered me up today.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 8, 2011)

http://youtu.be/uxCSSzb0I9o
sorry i cant get imbed working


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 8, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


>



doesn't work

fixed










quote my post to see how it's done


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 8, 2011)

wrap the uxCSSzb0I9o part in [ yt ] end it in [ / yt] obviously without the spaces


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 8, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> wrap the uxCSSzb0I9o part in [ yt ] end it in [ / yt] obviously without the spaces



that's broken as well

EDIT:Maybe not


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah its [yt] and remember to close the tags. Cool feature to have on the forums i think.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 8, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Yeah its [yt] and remember to close the tags. Cool feature to have on the forums i think.



it was taken off, but w1zz added it back at Apr 20, 2011, 09:35 PM (they got added back after i requested them, that's the time he PM'd me back)

used to be GN only for a while


----------



## KeAnS (Sep 8, 2011)

Someone would like to trade for my galaxy s2 to low end computer?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 8, 2011)

KeAnS said:


> Someone would like to trade for my galaxy s2 to low end computer?



how lowend are we talking about???


----------



## KeAnS (Sep 8, 2011)

Maybe x2 core with the whole components on it. Or just like on hotdeals section.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 8, 2011)

Alright. nvm,  my low end is much much lower end then that


----------



## Wozzer (Sep 8, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> will be in 12days, so yes



Cool - What you studying?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 8, 2011)

Wasley said:


> Cool - What you studying?



Immigration with a major in deportation.

(UK clubhouse matey.....)


----------



## MightyMission (Sep 9, 2011)

there wont be much use for his deportation skills in the uk....
maybe he should focus on free goods for bogus asylum seekers,he will be very popular with our gov'ment.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2011)

Got all my fans for my DefineXL in. eventually managed to get the fans i was looking for and not had to source it from the U.S so im well happy about that.

I ordered the fans first because I wanted to find out if i needed to burn £30 on a fan controller. 

Cant put in an order for the case yet as im a little short and my friend who owes me £130 hasnt been available to payup


----------



## Wozzer (Sep 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Immigration with a major in deportation.
> 
> (UK clubhouse matey.....)



I'm in the UK. God knows why it says America!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2011)

Wasley said:


> I'm in the UK. God knows why it says America!



you moved from the US to the UK?


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 9, 2011)

Wasley said:


> Cool - What you studying?



Biochemical Engineering how about you?

Freedom unfortunately i couldnt get into deportation as my grades were too low


----------



## Wozzer (Sep 9, 2011)

bo$$ said:


> biochemical engineering how about you?
> 
> Freedom unfortunately i couldnt get into deportation as my grades were too low



fc


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Biochemical Engineering how about you?
> 
> Freedom unfortunately i couldnt get into deportation as my grades were too low



damn it... I thought you said BIOMECHANICAL ENGINEERING.

I was gonna say build me a terminator!!!


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> damn it... I thought you said BIOMECHANICAL ENGINEERING.
> 
> I was gonna say build me a terminator!!!



I have friends who are doing that, we are all working towards this goal


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 11, 2011)

Load of bullcrap fucking ebay...i was making a payment for something and it errored me 6 times and made me send 6 payments to the seller! My account is stuck on minus now argh piece of shit! I only wanted send payment once but no it errored and i kept trying and it now says i sent payment 5 more times to the same seller...nub mistake i made but arghhh.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 11, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Load of bullcrap fucking ebay...i was making a payment for something and it errored me 6 times and made me send 6 payments to the seller! My account is stuck on minus now argh piece of shit! I only wanted send payment once but no it errored and i kept trying and it now says i sent payment 5 more times to the same seller...nub mistake i made but arghhh.



you gonna get your cash back normally or do you have to open a dispute?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 11, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> you gonna get your cash back normally or do you have to open a dispute?



I have emailed the guy to refund £60 directly to my bank account via bank transfer hope he complies because -20 isn't a pleasant sign on a bank account.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 11, 2011)

a similar thing happened to me 2 nights ago. Except i didnt get charged 6 times.

I was up until 4am trawling Ebay for some Yate Loon fans which i was having a real fucking hard time getting. Spent days looking for these things from a UK source on Ebay, and at 4am i finally found them as they seller had listed them as their model number instead of their actual name.

I bought a few items off the guy. First payment went through just fine. then the other payment just wouldnt go through, and i tried about 4 times in 1hr and it wouldnt work.

I hope you can get your money back.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 11, 2011)

I hope the seller will be able to today or the -20 be even worst and i would be in more trouble with Nationwide :S


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 11, 2011)

cant you do a chargeback via PP?


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 11, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Load of bullcrap fucking ebay...i was making a payment for something and it errored me 6 times and made me send 6 payments to the seller! My account is stuck on minus now argh piece of shit! I only wanted send payment once but no it errored and i kept trying and it now says i sent payment 5 more times to the same seller...nub mistake i made but arghhh.





FreedomEclipse said:


> a similar thing happened to me 2 nights ago. Except i didnt get charged 6 times.
> 
> I was up until 4am trawling Ebay for some Yate Loon fans which i was having a real fucking hard time getting. Spent days looking for these things from a UK source on Ebay, and at 4am i finally found them as they seller had listed them as their model number instead of their actual name.
> 
> ...



you people have so many problems with ebay it's unbelievable



KeAnS said:


> Someone would like to trade for my galaxy s2 to low end computer?



depends on
a)why your getting rid of the S2
b)how good condition the S2 is in
c)whether a athlon x2, 4GB Ram with Amd 512MB 5470 (passivly cooled) is good enough for you


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 11, 2011)

I think chargeback will deposit the money into paypal fund and not my bank, but i will contact paypal if the seller won't return my money.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you people have so many problems with ebay it's unbelievable



I got 99 problems but a bitch aint one



kurosagi01 said:


> I think chargeback will deposit the money into paypal fund and not my bank, but i will contact paypal if the seller won't return my money.



If you can get their support email or phone number. pass it to me, Ive spent years trying to find a way how i can get my bank account fully verified with PP.

My PP is pretty FUBAR. I cant verify my bank account with PP, but yet. I can pay for stuff when i have no funds in my PP and it will charge it to my debit card which is obviously linked to my bank account???

Ive only managed to get through to PP support ONCE and they were worse then any overseas call center ive ever experienced but via email then actually on the phone. THATS HOW BAD THEIR SUPPORT IS!!

call centers in india are bad, but you know service is just fucking horrific if you can experience the callcenter, but through email.

There are no words in the human language to express what a bunch of fucktards PP support is.

If you actually managed to actually get through to them and fix your problem with their help, then jesus probably loves you a lot


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 11, 2011)

Lol i was lucky enough to get through to Microsoft call center couple years ago about my 360! 
And Cheesy this is only a one time thing i have had problems with ebay.
And as for paypal i would only use them as last resort since i know most huge company like them will have horrible customer support.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 11, 2011)

when PP first started off on the interwebs. they got taken to court and sued successfuly by watchdog cuz they bury their contact details underneath a ton of webpages on their website.

obviously theyve made it easier for you to contact them but you still need to dig really hard for their details or cheat their automated helper thing, make them think you need to contact them about a seperate problem entirely.

their are websites that have listed PP phone numbers and emails. but ive never recieved a response


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 11, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lol i was lucky enough to get through to Microsoft call center couple years ago about my 360!



i've never had any problems getting through to microsoft, now sony, i've never had any problems with their stuff but that's lucky as i am yet to find a single contact number or email address


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 11, 2011)

I hate dealing with non-uk call centers. though, some callcenters do posess staff that CAN speak good english. but those are like 1 in a million.

Thats why i like calling up ebuyer support. sexy yorkshire accents on the girls are just pwnage


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 12, 2011)

Got my refund guys,just have to wait couple days for it to process now.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 12, 2011)

took long enough.... Hey - maybe you can lend me £10 through PP? xD


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 12, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Thats why i like calling up ebuyer support. sexy yorkshire accents on the girls are just pwnage



i hate ebuyer support, they have that voice to tell you where you are in the queue, and every-time it goes off i think someones answered


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 12, 2011)

I hate you for hating ebuyer support! think of all the milfs with sexy accents working there! trying to ease your stress levels with their sultry voices when your hard drives decides to have a parachuting accident!


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 12, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I hate you for hating ebuyer support! think of all the milfs with sexy accents working there! trying to ease your stress levels with their sultry voices when your hard drives decides to have a parachuting accident!



thats what keeps me sane after being on hold


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 12, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> they have that voice to tell you where you are in the queue, and every-time it goes off i think someones answered



this annoys me a little too


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 13, 2011)

For anyone who likes footy.....the FIFA 12 PC demo is now available for download from *HERE*

EDIT - The site seems very loaded as I'm guessing alot of people are going mad trying to download it 

EDIT 2 - Link is now fixed with direct download.


----------



## Wozzer (Sep 13, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> For anyone who likes footy.....the FIFA 12 PC demo is now available for download from *HERE*
> 
> EDIT - The site seems very loaded as I'm guessing alot of people are going mad trying to download it
> 
> EDIT 2 - Link is now fixed with direct download.



Eugh. Can't stand playing football games on the PC. 

Anyone tried that new rugby game?!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 13, 2011)

Wasley said:


> Eugh. Can't stand playing football games on the PC.
> 
> Anyone tried that new rugby game?!



I have an xbox 360 controller and this year it's the same release as Xbox . Therefore - console controls and gameplay plus PC graphics and framerates = Major Win 

Been playing it nonstop....it's awesome


----------



## scaminatrix (Sep 13, 2011)

I told y'all this guy will be the next big thing; he's going to absolutely smash the scene.









Ed Sheeran


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 13, 2011)

the signlanguage guy is win


----------



## Millennium (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi all

Almost pulled the trigger on two of these today:

6870 with dirt 3 and deus ex hr

then remembered my PSU doesn't have enough pci-e power connectors lol. I think 1 or 2 of these if you can use them is a great deal though.

Where did everyone go btw  Slow in here.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 15, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I hope the seller will be able to today or the -20 be even worst and i would be in more trouble with Nationwide :S



Ive just realised you can only go into minus if you have an overdraft, why does someone your age need an overdraft. If i cant afford something it refuses to let me pay i can only go as low as zero in my account.

EDIT:


Millennium said:


> Hi all
> 
> Almost pulled the trigger on two of these today:
> 
> ...



Well my 6850 has only 1 power connector not 2 like my old gtx260. Anyway i thought all modern psu had 2 pci-ex power connectors? Forget that you wanted 2 cards lol i just misread that.
WAIT! Same PSU as me so it has got enough if it uses only 1.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 15, 2011)

look at all you midrange peasent scumbags


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 15, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Where did everyone go btw Slow in here.



i know it has been dead


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> look at all you midrange *peasant* scumbags









F'k all wrong with my PSU i dont need a 1000watt power plant.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 15, 2011)

f**k all wrong??? Your PSU doesnt have enough pci-e power cables, thats plenty wrong if you ask me!


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 15, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110915/Haters-Gonna-Hate_1.jpg
> 
> F'k all wrong with my PSU i dont need a 1000watt power plant.



 right on!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 15, 2011)

Would anyone be interested in two adult tickests for Gamesfest at the NEC Birmingham on Saturday?

We can't make it, it was only £20 for both the tickets so anyone who wants to make an acceptable offer (anywhere around £10). Tickets have to be printed and have the barcodes on them so you will need a printer and obviously an email address so I can forward them to you.

Cheers guys, I'll be on here for a while so just PM me.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> f**k all wrong??? Your PSU doesnt have enough pci-e power cables, thats plenty wrong if you ask me!



he has a point there, even mine has 4 PCI-E power cables


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 15, 2011)

I went to Krakow with my orchestra for a week, just returned this afternoon. Recommended for cheap alcohol (£1-£1.50 for Paulaner? Hell yeah!), and the vodka varieties (every restaurant we went to had a page worth of different vodka ).


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> he has a point there, even mine has 4 PCI-E power cables



I run one card AND it only requires 1 pci e connector cable so theoretically if i wanted to crossfire i could without any problems. A 650w PSU only needs 2 pci e connector, not like it will be able to handle 2 power hogs or 3 or 4 cards.

Just got myself an Amiga A1200 with 85mb hard drive and over 300 disks. Meaty amount of old school gaming to be had. Cost me £19 for the A1200 but i bought a scart cable for £10 to play it on the LCD TV. Quite surprised how nice an operating system workbench is for its time.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 17, 2011)

I have run into a small problem.

I have a good friend who ive probably known for over 5 years, The same guy also bought my old laptop for his mum can use as shes suffered a slipped disc and cant move around a lot and his bitch of a sister has laid claim to the family computer so no one can touch it.

The deal was made last month. he paid me £50 and said the rest will come at the end of the month. end of the month being August the 31st.

Ive been trying to contact him as i still got a few things to fix up on the laptop but He wont return my calls or texts. when i do contact him on facebook since he patrols FB like a well trained police dog. I get 2 word replies then get ignored.

He still owes me £130 for the laptop. since i thought i could trust him i let him hold onto it. Its now coming to the end of the month and hes still blowing me off or ignoring me when i try to contact him. I havent been up in his face about the money he owes me and ive only asked him about it once. 

If he didnt have the cash he could have come straight out and told me and i would have been fine with it. I know their not exactly the richest family in the world. and their situations gotten worse as his mum has had to stop work completely due to her back problem so his dads the only one supporting the family.


Do i sit here and wait for him to contact me or do i just turn up unannounced and demand my money??? Or do i just say fuck him and forget he ever existed.

what makes the situation worse is I see his family like my own. so I dont want to turn into a cunt and just turn up unexpectedly demanding my money.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 17, 2011)

Okay depending how good a friend they are try to contact them again and let them explain and pay up but if it continues for longer then i wouldn't care if it was my grandmother i would be there at the door asking what was going on with the ignoring

IF they are an absolute cunt i dunno what i would do.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 17, 2011)

well,

Ive dropped him another message on FB anyway. If i dont hear anything by the end of next week then im gonna go knock on his door. thats something i really really dont want to do cuz his family has always been great to me.

All i said in the message, was we agreed for the rest of the payment at the end of august. but ive heard nothing from you since and its almost the end of another month.

Im not quite sure what to make of it. this is just so out of character for him. it almost makes me feel like im a loanshark getting ready to send in my boys to do the dirty work if they dont pay up.

I really couldnt give a shit about the £130 he owes me. but its just so obvious that hes avoiding me and i dont know if its because of RL issues or if hes doing it deliberately, but hes not being upfront with me thats for sure. 

but if he choose to shaft me over a P.O.S laptop then what a great way to end a long close friendship with someone who was almost like a member of family.

guess im gonna be sitting on my hands a little longer before I can get my Define XL. Probably another 2-3weeks


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am always borrowing money off people its crazy i take forever to pay them back,specially when it comes to like my cousin or my brother.
But they have backup money prepared and i pay small chunks so its okay.
Different case from mine to yours freedom,all i could say is way a bit longer and if they don't respond,maybe try phoning there house phone?? Its not like they can see you phoning that number so someone will respond perhaps.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 18, 2011)

The thing that gets me is they sound like a decent friend and its not like they need to say what issues it is just even that they have some problems so they couldnt get in touch or couldnt pay. Really seems like they are deliberately ignoring you but hmmm do what you are saying wait a week for a reply then maybe turn up at the door or something, it isnt a bad thing its not like you are demanding the money more just wanting to know what the situation was possibility to get the cash back sometime.

I tend not to loan out cash if possible. People treat me like a cunt for not loaning cash and that really bugs me but tbh id rather that since its just as cringe worthy to ask for it back or wait for it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 18, 2011)

well. Ive never had to loan this friend cash. but he always seemed like a pretty solid guy as long as ive known him. 

I borrow some cash from another friend every now and then if i need to but i make sure i pay it back as soon as i can. I really hate to harrass people but hes coming to 3 weeks late on the agreed payment date and i havent seen him since some time around the 18th of august.

Id be interested to hear what he has to say. thats if hes not ignoring me or fobbing me off with 2 word replies.


----------



## scaminatrix (Sep 18, 2011)

Freedom, I would go around there but instead of asking for the money outright, say to them you "know how hard things can be and christmas is coming up so if you like we can do it in dribs and drabs" and work up a casual payment plan with them.
It hints at them that you want the money, but it also says you're willing to bend to help. Also, a payment plan gives it all a time-frame. Word it right and you might look like a saint to them  


Anyway, Hi everyone!


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 18, 2011)

I've just realised how all the games and consoles i own are now getting considerably old

but there don't appear to be anything to replace them with


----------



## Millennium (Sep 18, 2011)

Gotta love gumtree sometimes. Saw a (new!) XFX 5870 for £120, thought that's good, let's just try something. Offered £100, accepted, picked it up last night.

Turns out it was an RMA replacement but the guy had just gone and bought a 5850.

For £100 it's a great deal. Just tempting to get another one now lol! Would mean a new PSU though.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 18, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I've just realised how all the games and consoles i own are now getting considerably old
> 
> but there don't appear to be anything to replace them with



A new PC 



Millennium said:


> Gotta love gumtree sometimes. Saw a (new!) XFX 5870 for £120, thought that's good, let's just try something. Offered £100, accepted, picked it up last night.
> 
> Turns out it was an RMA replacement but the guy had just gone and bought a 5850.
> 
> For £100 it's a great deal. Just tempting to get another one now lol! Would mean a new PSU though.



Gumtree seems to be amazing for other people mostly people in England but in Glasgow well no hardly anything decent pops up on it apart from old DELL banger 15"crt monitors and old TVs. I think most people are stupid and just fly tip good saleable items or ebay because they think some idiot will pay over the odds. That's just my personal experience.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 18, 2011)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/42910/

Magicka for £4.24? I think its worth it.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 19, 2011)

Whooo that was an awesome student party man...

fourstaff you shoulda been there


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 19, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Whooo that was an awesome student party man...
> 
> fourstaff you shoulda been there



Did you get to rattle your stick in any bins?


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 19, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Did you get to rattle your stick in any bins?



what kind of party would it have been otherwise


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 19, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Whooo that was an awesome student party man...
> 
> fourstaff you shoulda been there



Wut? I spent the entirety of last week in Krakow drinking £1 per 500ml beer (Paulaner, not some random cheap shit), and I am pretty hungover. Thx for the party invite, but I am pretty partied up myself for now.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Freedom, I would go around there but instead of asking for the money outright, say to them you "know how hard things can be and christmas is coming up so if you like we can do it in dribs and drabs" and work up a casual payment plan with them.
> It hints at them that you want the money, but it also says you're willing to bend to help. Also, a payment plan gives it all a time-frame. Word it right and you might look like a saint to them
> 
> 
> Anyway, Hi everyone!




Its alright. I bruteforced it

His dads been pulling extra shifts at work after wifey fell ill so he hasnt been home and he hasnt had time to speak to his pops about the money. that and hes been extremely busy so he says. but i should have the money or at least some of it by Friday (fingers crossed)

Depending on his family situation i might just take £80 or £100 and just call it a day instead of the full amount.

Depending how it goes. I could have an Define XL by next monday


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 19, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> A new PC



but i can max all my games, why would i need one of those, i've been wanting one of those new AMD laptops with the Good graphics *and* battery life but besides that


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> but i can max all my games, why would i need one of those, i've been wanting one of those new AMD laptops with the Good graphics *and* battery life but besides that



AMD's newer laptop APU's should be pretty good.


----------



## Millennium (Sep 19, 2011)

Staying late at work since I turned up late lol. Best solution I could come up with. At least I can read this.

I am getting quite eager to see what bulldozer can do. Any 8 core processor which can do 5ghz on air has got to be worth a look in my book. My only concern is Instructions Per Clock, sandy bridge is pretty good at this compared to the older intel stuff, can AMD match them clock for clock? I suspect no, not quite. And the difference might be even bigger when the ivy bridge refresh comes out, I was reading they are aiming for even more instructions per clock with that revision.

Probably if you are going to make use of all 8 cores bulldozer will remain the best choice, which in itself would be a big win for AMD. 

Interesting times. Here's hoping the next gen GPUs come out soon too.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2011)

I dont think theres many (or any) programs at all that make full use of 8 cores. but with some of AMD's X6's they get trashed by intels quad core i5's. so sometimes its not all about cores


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> AMD's newer laptop APU's should be pretty good.



I know, that's why i want one, it's getting the required amount of money



Millennium said:


> Staying late at work since I turned up late lol. Best solution I could come up with. At least I can read this..



*your doing it wrong, take some advice from this man*

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/2h05/#by=sp (won't embed so just click the link)

i'm thinking of the laptop because Desktop parts now have enough power, now i can get a fast CPU, large Ram, large hard drive, and better then console graphics in something with a 4-6 hour battery life


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont think theres many (or any) programs at all that make full use of 8 cores. but with some of AMD's X6's they get trashed by AMDs quad core i5's. so sometimes its not all about cores



AMDs quad core i5s???

@cheesy - I dont know what games you play but a gts250 LOL try maxing future games like BF3 with that, surprised you can max BC2 on that.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 19, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> AMDs quad core i5s???
> 
> @cheesy - I dont know what games you play but a gts250 LOL try maxing future games like BF3 with that, surprised you can max BC2 on that.



I can play BC2 with around 40-60 FPS, only game i can have problem is original crysis where it runs around 25, but that can be fixed by moving it up to around 800 core


some quick looks on the internet gives
£300 = Core I3 2.5GHZ, 3GB ram, 320GB HD and HD4570
£400 = Core i3 2.5ghz    3GB ram  320GB HD and HD 5650 1GB
£413(with voucher codes)      AMD A6 quad core  6GB ram 320GB HDD and HD6520G


----------



## KeAnS (Sep 19, 2011)

@cheesy

could you please send the link that you've been seen.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 19, 2011)

I presume the i3+5650 for £400 is a Dell laptop?? I have been looking at that notebook for awhile. Probably best laptop you can get spec wise compared to laptops ranging from 400-500.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 19, 2011)

A year and a half ago that money would get you my laptop. Damn you tech advances!


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 19, 2011)

KeAnS said:


> @cheesy
> 
> could you please send the link that you've been seen.



For which laptop



kurosagi01 said:


> I presume the i3+5650 for £400 is a Dell laptop?? I have been looking at that notebook for awhile. Probably best laptop you can get spec wise compared to laptops ranging from 400-500.



yes, it is from a Dell laptop


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 19, 2011)

http://www.tomsguide.com/us/solar-energy-panels-system-power,news-12572.html

I want a solar system too! 2 Earth class planets, 2 Mars, 1 Jupiter and 2 sun like Tatooine.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I can play BC2 with around 40-60 FPS, only game i can have problem is original crysis where it runs around 25, but that can be fixed by moving it up to around 800 core
> 
> 
> some quick looks on the internet gives
> ...



Wow thats a good deal, nothing amazing but for a laptop pretty good for the price.

I had a GTX260 before this 6850 thats why i asked what could you run. Metro and Crysis still run shit on my system.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 19, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> A year and a half ago that money would get you my laptop. Damn you tech advances!



Bad times four but hey it was an amazing deal you got there for the Asus laptop a year and half ago.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 19, 2011)

if your wondering

£450 http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/toshiba-satellite-l755d-12l-15-6-laptop-red-10732329-pdt.html (used to be £400 straight up at some point but they raised the price as the model below it was more expensive)

http://www.quidco.com/currys/ - 5% off at the till with voucher (*£425*) (5% off laptops over 
then you get quidco's normal 3% cashback making it £*413*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> AMDs quad core i5s???



typo


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 19, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Bad times four but hey it was an amazing deal you got there for the Asus laptop a year and half ago.



It was, but looking back from here it deal doesn't look as good. whereas at that time if you bought a i3 its still quite powerful now.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 19, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> It was, but looking back from here it deal doesn't look as good. whereas at that time if you bought a i3 its still quite powerful now.



what games can your PC not play fourstaff?


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 19, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> what games can your PC not play fourstaff?



The CoD games lag (not that I play them lol), it cannot support BF2, and a lot of new games. I haven't tried most though, because my gaming pursuits have largely been centred on indie games like Magicka and Torchlight and Starcraft 2 (which plays brilliantly with everything on lowest, but can only support about 1000 worth of food (or 5 full armies) without lag). 

I haven't tried other games though, partly because I don't want to buy a game which ends up unplayable on this laptop.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2011)

Moar ram and a faster HDD might make gaming a little more bearable. shove in 4Gb ram. and slap in a 7200RPM WD Scorpio Black.

I could only run with a max of 2Gb with my last laptop. but having a faster HDD really did make a big difference.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Moar ram and a faster HDD might make gaming a little more bearable. shove in 4Gb ram. and slap in a 7200RPM WD Scorpio Black.
> 
> I could only run with a max of 2Gb with my last laptop. but having a faster HDD really did make a big difference.



Probably sometime later when I am bored. As of now it does everything I need it to do.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2011)

Dont forget to buy a cheap £10 2.5" caddy, so you can turn your old HDD into an external.

you can get them for £10 or less from places like Ebuyer or Play.com. I did the exact same thing with my one. pitty my 5year old laptop only had a 80Gb HDD, but thats still more then fine for portable storage when a 16Gb usb stick isnt enough


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

theres a chinese girl here.....who i think is a girl....but could really be a really camp girlyboy...???







he (or she) could be another Gok Wan for all i know.....

Man, i need to get my eyes checked.

Pretty sure its a chick though, but i dont see any curves and he/she is dressed like a tomboy....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

Its alright....its a chick lol


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its alright....its a chick lol



What are you going to do now?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 20, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> What are you going to do now?



Wish it was a guy is my guess.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> What are you going to do now?



Nothing, I'm not attracted to chinese girls (i find them boring)



InnocentCriminal said:


> Wish it was a guy is my guess.



Im sure you wish i did but unfortunately for you I dont bat for the other team


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im sure you wish i did but unfortunately for you I dont bat for the other team



I wasn't wishing anything, I was guessing.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

so in other words you were hoping? well. Im sorry to dissapoint you. Unfortunately i wont be able to help you with your lusty thoughts that you have about me at night.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> so in other words you were hoping? well. Im sorry to dissapoint you. Unfortunately i wont be able to help you with your lusty thoughts that you have about me at night.



I was guessing your intentions not mine.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I was guessing your intentions not mine.



thats easy for you to say  Im flattered by your interest. but no thanks


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thats easy for you to say  Im flattered by your interest. but no thanks



I'm not interested, I was guessing. All of your flirting is making me tired.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm not interested, I was guessing. All of your flirting is making me tired.



then get your pansy ass to bed!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 20, 2011)

Since you guys know a lot about laptop

Need to upgrade a Core i3 2.16Ghz laptop

currently has 2GB of ram

if i buy this and put it in the second slot to upgrade it to 6GB

Kingston 4GB DDR3 1333MHz Laptop Memory Module CL9...

will it matter that it's 1 speed up from the current ram?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

It shouldnt matter, but the faster ram will default to the slower speed of the other ram.

Would be better if they were matched sets or at least the same speeds


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> It shouldnt matter, but the faster ram will default to the slower speed of the other ram.
> 
> Would be better if they were matched sets or at least the same speeds



do you think it's worth going all out and buying these

Corsair 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1333MHz Laptop Memory Kit...

it's a dual core laptop so it's probably overkill, but it's not incredibly expensive and it could still make a difference with all of windows 7's caching and stuff



> Intel® Flex Memory Technology
> 
> Facilitates easier upgrades by allowing different memory sizes to be populated and remain in dual-channel mode.



since the processors has this advertised then i though it might just be easier, just to get a 4gb value ram and have done with it, it doesn't do any work that too serious, spends most of the day internet browsing, it just needs a bit of a speed boost as 2GB is just too low


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> then get your pansy ass to bed!!



I don't have a bed at work but if I did I'd sure be in it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> do you think it's worth going all out and buying these
> 
> Corsair 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1333MHz Laptop Memory Kit...
> 
> ...




If you dont do much with the laptop then getting 8Gb is pretty much a waste of money.

I kind of regret getting 8Gb for this laptop. Ive benched it using PCmark and theres hardly any difference between 4gb vs 8Gb. I dont think my usage ever went over 6Gb unless i was doing a shit load of windows updates all at once.

just aim for the cheaper 4Gb value ram mate.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If you dont do much with the laptop then getting 8Gb is pretty much a waste of money.
> 
> I kind of regret getting 8Gb for this laptop. Ive benched it using PCmark and theres hardly any difference between 4gb vs 8Gb. I dont think my usage ever went over 6Gb unless i was doing a shit load of windows updates all at once.
> 
> just aim for the cheaper 4Gb value ram mate.



to summarise

currently, the laptop has 2GB 1066MHZ Samsung ram

It idles at 80% usage and has a tendency to lag if any loads put on it (ever waited 20 mins for a turn of civ 5 to load?)

So my options are
1)buy a 2x2GB kit and have 4GB of dual channel memory (throwing away what's currently in there
2)buy a 4GB stick and have 6GB of 'INTEL FLEX' dual channel memory (we'll call it 1 1/2 channel for now)

i think option 2 is probably better as it has a massive capacity increase and will probably still give a decent memory performance increase, although in all honesty how much memory bandwidth do you need on a 2ghz dual core, especially with the memory controller on these core i's

EDIT:I've just been informed the difference between intel flex and dual channel memory is about 1/2 a second on superpi 1m


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

well.. if your call. I dont see much difference having 8Gb


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well.. if your call. I dont see much difference having 8Gb



no 8GB's out of the question now, it's now between dual channel 4GB or 6GB of Intel flex, i think seeing as it's an intel Core i dual core running at 2ghz, and dual channel-single channel is normally 5% performance at best, i think i might just take the capacity

After all it's a laptop, all it does is internet, pictures, music and video, as well as some very minor gaming (whatever can be put onto an intel HD). i'm not exactly pushing the limits of performance, and 6GB for futureproofing and superfetch sounds like a nice idea


----------



## Millennium (Sep 20, 2011)

If it was me I would go with the value 4gb option, and if performance is off just buy another one and pair them up if you have to.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 20, 2011)

Millennium said:


> If it was me I would go with the value 4gb option, and if performance is off just buy another one and pair them up if you have to.



final question

this:Kingston 4GB DDR3 1333MHz Laptop Memory Module CL9...

or this:Kingston 4GB DDR3 1066MHz Laptop Memory Module CL7...

the 1066 is the same spec as what's already in there, but won't the laptop just slow the 1333 cas 9 down to 1066 cas 7 if needed, and it's a bit cheaper as well


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 20, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> final question
> 
> this:Kingston 4GB DDR3 1333MHz Laptop Memory Module CL9...
> 
> ...



Depends on the bios, if it lets you configure the RAM settings it wont downclock other than that no real way to tell unless you google like a manual or something.

If it was me id dual channel 4gb of ram and get the 1333mhz sticks if your laptop will read them at that speed.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 20, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Depends on the bios, if it lets you configure the RAM settings it wont downclock other than that no real way to tell unless you google like a manual or something.
> 
> If it was me id dual channel 4gb of ram and get the 1333mhz sticks if your laptop will read them at that speed.



no bios settings at all on the laptop, you can change the clock and boot device order and that's about it

since i've pressed the buy button it's going to have 2+4 (6)GB of ram and it's going to be 1066mhz

main reason for this is because i ran a benchmark

my quad core PC gets 8.5GB/S, and it runs OK, it's only 3-4% below the dual channel set ups in actual CPU and program performance, so the bandwidth can't matter too much

the laptop currently gets 6.5GB/S, this can only increase if i put the other chunk in as it will go into flex memory mode

so overall, because of how good the memory controller is on the core I chips, i'm running it in 2GB+4GB, as it will certainly provide enough bandwidth for a dual core @2ghz from my research, and will give it a load of ram

and i can always spend £15 on another matching 4GB chip if i really need dual channel in the future


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 20, 2011)

Whatever man seems like even though you asked you'd already made your mind up.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 20, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Whatever man seems like even though you asked you'd already made your mind up.



Far from it, actually 

well what i wanted to know in the first place is would it work

and i also wanted to know a lot about how it would affect the speed of the ram but i ended up doing that part of the research myself

i still have 5 days to change or cancel the order though (ebuyer value postage)

so if any of you find any great deals on Ram...

the ram is currently in the basket because otherwise it may very well take me weeks to get it sorted out, this at least puts a time on it

EDIT:Ignore that, ebuyers 5 day delivery is going a bit faster then normal!

If i've done it wrong it's too late to change it now


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 20, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Far from it, actually
> 
> well what i wanted to know in the first place is would it work
> 
> ...



Value postage isnt that slow even though they may estimate that time most things 3 days from ordering you will receive the item.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

well. the intel works on shared graphics. More allocated ram might mean better graphics.

I benchmarked my DM1 3x with 4Gb ram and 3x with 8Gb ram.

out of all the tests. I got a higher 3D06 score when i was just running with 4Gb but not by much though. we're talking like 20-30points difference. 

when i benched with PCmark05 the results were the same, my DM1 performed better with only 4Gb.

the only reason why i keep 8Gb inside my laptop is because #1 AMD CCC allocates upto 4Gb to graphics when doing any gaming, and secondly. with the amount of tabs I usually have open in firefox. my general usage while surfin the net, and loading up a massive 50hr playlist in Windows Mediaplayer along with some HP utilities that i need and some background tasks running sees my ram usage top anywhere from 2.2Gb to 3Gb. 3Gb usage is rare though.

Unfortunately one of the downsides of a E-350 is it doesnt support dual channel. AMD chose to leave it out.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 21, 2011)

anyone know a decent 13' laptop sleeve which protects well and looks fairly good too?


----------



## Millennium (Sep 21, 2011)

Does anyone know this guy: Doomedspeed

I bought something off him he said he posted it yesterday it hasn't arrived today. Not suggesting anything dodgy yet just after some feedback. 

also I have PMed him already.

EDIT: Item arrived in 2 days, works fine, as described. So don't worry about dealing with this guy I reckon.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 21, 2011)

Rice porridge for dinner yesterday, rice porridge for breakfast, now rice porridge for lunch. So much for forward planning


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 21, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Does anyone know this guy: Doomedspeed
> 
> I bought something off him he said he posted it yesterday it hasn't arrived today. Not suggesting anything dodgy yet just after some feedback.
> 
> also I have PMed him already.



just relax, should be here later today or tomorrow, if not then speak to him again or do a paypal chargeback to get his attention


----------



## Millennium (Sep 21, 2011)

His girlfriend sent it second class. Lol.

No worries any more


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 21, 2011)

Millennium said:


> His girlfriend sent it second class. Lol.
> 
> No worries any more



she tried to save cash on postage


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 21, 2011)

Millennium said:


> His girlfriend ...



That explains a lot lol. File a complaint and lawyers will be up your front door with sexism charges


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 21, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> That explains a lot lol. File a complaint and lawyers will be up your front door with sexism charges



tell him to tell her to get her postage saving ass back into the kitchen!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> tell him to tell her to get her postage saving ass back into the kitchen!!



How about you get back in the kitchen!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 21, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> How about you get back in the kitchen!



how about you go find a sheep!


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 21, 2011)

anyone know a decent 13' laptop sleeve which protects well and looks fairly good too? 
maybe even a brand that makes good ones?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> anyone know a decent 13' laptop sleeve which protects well and looks fairly good too?
> maybe even a brand that makes good ones?



Id go look on ebay. 


there are some custom made ones that have all sorts of fancy designs on them


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 21, 2011)

Well todays gone well for me

*Wants to listen to Beatles Album but doesn't have it on CD

*Fix's problem by attaching turntable to Computer, is happy about how high the sound quality is and how powerful his computer is


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 21, 2011)

youre gonna need moar power if you want to play BF3 on that buddy


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> youre gonna need moar power if you want to play BF3 on that buddy



no i don't, i don't have DX11

i'm actually going to preorder BF3 i think

*resumes listening to 'with a little help from my friends'


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 21, 2011)

do you have DX10.1?


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> do you have DX10.1?



no he doesn't


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 21, 2011)

Then hes gonna need moar power. BF3 is not DX9 compatible


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Then hes gonna need moar power. BF3 is not DX9 compatible



good thing I have dx10 then isn't it?


----------



## KeAnS (Sep 21, 2011)

Please Watch this video and feel free to comment

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srqe3ZLfMBM


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 21, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> good thing I have dx10 then isn't it?



IMO you still need moar powah


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> IMO you still need moar powah



well if you want to pay for that powah I'm not going to stop you, as it is,I at just about have enough money for bf3 in a few weeks time


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 21, 2011)

KeAnS said:


> Please Watch this video and feel free to comment
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srqe3ZLfMBM



Yes that girl is hot, that song is not

why dont they use fucking widescreen this is 2011!


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> how about you go find a sheep!


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 22, 2011)

you know that service they have over the internet where you can play full games streamed over the internet

guess what's reaching the UK --> http://www.game.co.uk/webapp/wcs/st...&storeId=10151&cm_sp=onlive-_-topnav-_-onlive


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 22, 2011)

old news


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 22, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> old news



oh i've know it's been coming for ages, this is just the first time i've seen it advertised on a major site, i might have to look into this, no more hardware upgrades sounds like a nice idea


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 22, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> oh i've know it's been coming for ages, this is just the first time i've seen it advertised on a major site, i might have to look into this, no more hardware upgrades sounds like a nice idea



with lag and substandard image quality as a by product


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you know that service they have over the internet where you can play full games streamed over the internet
> 
> guess what's reaching the UK --> http://www.game.co.uk/webapp/wcs/st...&storeId=10151&cm_sp=onlive-_-topnav-_-onlive



this has been in the pipeline for at least 2-3years already. but the thing is, its plagued with latency problems. Bit-tech.net done some sort of preview of it way back and listed it as one of the most over hyped technologies to date due to the slow uptake of it.

to think they used to call onlive 'The future of online gaming'


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 22, 2011)

i've already used it, lag meant i could only play strategy games

then again i was playing on a US server so the ping time was like 200ms, it could work well if you have fibre optic internet though

But the reason i'm going on these sites, can anyone reccomend me a game, it's been 6 months since my last purchase and i'm finally running out of things to play through


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2011)

Deus Ex: HR


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Deus Ex: HR



maybe when it gets under £20, till then, anything cheaper?

i've also heard mixed things about it, some people i know saying it was brilliant, some people saying it was crap

EDIT:I got this earlier but it's still downloading http://store.steampowered.com/app/36630/

EDITecided to play a game called final fantasy X for the playstation 2, i've never played a final fantasy game before, but from the first 20 mins of gameplay i've done it looks to be good

i still need to find a new game though


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 23, 2011)

Deus EX HR is good, i dont know how people can call it shit. Well worth the price i think its about £25 on PC. Cheesy you played Witcher 2 yet? I thought it was pretty decent. Other than that save your money lots of good stuff is coming in a month or 2.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 23, 2011)

no, no witcher 2, i've been thinking of getting that though, it's on special on steam at the moment

Apparently Deus EX HR Has rubbish graphics, apparently the colours for most of the game are black, brown and yellow, and they completely forget about the rest of the colour spectrum (kind of like call of duty where the colours are black, grey and brown)

I installed that new Ram in the laptop and it's seen a boost in capacity and speed, and now it can actually do more then 1 thing at a time


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 23, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I installed that new Ram in the laptop and it's seen a boost in capacity and speed, and now it can actually do more then 1 thing at a time



Jesus Zombie Christ! RAM does that?!


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 23, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Jesus Zombie Christ! RAM does that?!



really?, i thought it would act as a second battery!

but seriously windows 7 just works so much better with 6gb of ram


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 23, 2011)

FUCK!
I am sick of this card, even BC2 is freezing and artifacting like shit, i might just RMA this piece of shit


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 23, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> FUCK!
> I am sick of this card, even BC2 is freezing and artifacting like shit, i might just RMA this piece of shit



which one?


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 23, 2011)

The GTX570, it has been nothing but trouble since day one


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 23, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> The GTX570, it has been nothing but trouble since day one



you should get a GTS 250, worked perfectly since day one

i know you guys didn't like onlive but they've just launched now and they'll give you any 1 game for £1 when you sign up

i'm thinking deus EX HR for £1, i won't pay £30 for it but for just £1...

going to get some demo's and see how the uk version plays


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 23, 2011)

Gonna get me the EVGA OC 570 with the aftermarket cooler, feel like a change, hope the problems are just with yours lol!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 23, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Gonna get me the EVGA OC 570 with the aftermarket cooler, feel like a change, hope the problems are just with yours lol!



I'll _gladly_ have your 6950* if you're replacing it. 



A colleague just bought a MSI 560 Ti and his is fantastic, I'm very jealous of the cooler.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 23, 2011)

Where have you been hiding tatty??? I havent seen you in weeks. 

We all thought Mossad got the drop on you while you were nappin and had you gagged and tied to a chair in some damp cellar somewhere having flat bits of bambo shoved under your toenails.

I was like....No!! this is Tatty!! Hes like chuck fucking norris of TPU! no underground secret militia with a million pounds of alqieeeeeeeeda money is every gonna get the drop on him!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 23, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you should get a GTS 250, worked perfectly since day one
> 
> i know you guys didn't like onlive but they've just launched now and they'll give you any 1 game for £1 when you sign up
> 
> ...



I tried a few trials, connection was fine and I'm on wireless.....Graphics were shocking though, made me proud to be a PC gamer who plays at max settings.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 23, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I tried a few trials, connection was fine and I'm on wireless.....Graphics were shocking though, made me proud to be a PC gamer who plays at max settings.



Console players will not notice the difference


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 23, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Console players will not notice the difference



Yeh, that's a point... I hope this sort of thing doesn't kill off PC gaming or, if it does, that they can offer a high def, full settings version. Blurry textures kill me!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 23, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Console players will not notice the difference



at least not until the next generation consoles come out at least. then they will be like "WOW!!! this looks facking amazing!!!!1!" but we would have already moved on with AMD 8 or 9 series with graphic cards


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Where have you been hiding tatty??? I havent seen you in weeks.
> 
> We all thought Mossad got the drop on you while you were nappin and had you gagged and tied to a chair in some damp cellar somewhere having flat bits of bambo shoved under your toenails.
> 
> I was like....No!! this is Tatty!! Hes like chuck fucking norris of TPU! no underground secret militia with a million pounds of alqieeeeeeeeda money is every gonna get the drop on him!



I had a week in portugal a couple of weeks ago but I have been lurking since, unlike some I just don't post if I don't have anything useful to say   But I have been visiting every day


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2011)

Portugal is a nice place. I went there too - we stayed at the Dom Pedro hotel. and the staff broke into my room with a cake and some champaign on the morning of my birthday. 

that was quite a nice suprise.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 24, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'll _gladly_ have your 6950* if you're replacing it.
> 
> 
> 
> A colleague just bought a MSI 560 Ti and his is fantastic, I'm very jealous of the cooler.



You mean my 6970 in disguise........ perhaps it will pass your way for a few sheets of wad.


----------



## Millennium (Sep 24, 2011)

I heard also that the onlive service is laggy and bad graphics. Then again, I'm sure the technology will get better so it's good for them they are first to market. They will do well in the end.

In other news, my logitech x-540s are bloody broken. Only play at very low volume now, made a big popping sound and makes the same sound when turning on, but low volume. I have emailed logitech but I'm not in during the days to deal with RMA collection or delivery so might just have to write them off. 

Only got them in January too. Oh well. Should I hook up my stereo valve amp + speakers ?  Not much room on this desk though.. hmm.


----------



## Millennium (Sep 24, 2011)

Well that was annoying. Found a phone number for Logitech UK tech support/ customer service. Local call so I thought I'd give it a shot. 

Was on hold for 15 minutes, then it changes to a ring tone. Fine, i'm through. 

The f***ing cut me off the bastards. WTF? I thought Logitech were meant to be good.
I'm gonna call em back and I'm not going to be polite.


edit: 10 more mins on the phone and we should be able to arrange an RMA etc. Guy was pretty good so I am confident of a good outcome now. We shall see!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2011)

Let me put it this way....People are slow to take it up for a reason.

Had it been a solid gaming unit like any console or mid/high range pc then people would be snapping it up.

Turn based stratagy or MMO games might work out fine due to latency issues. but if you have a 37-42" HD 1080p tv *AND* a PS3 or 360 next to it then I dont really see Onlive's appeal as those consoles will provide better gameplay and graphics with almost little to no latency issues

so what if you can buy a game title for £1? you'd still need an internet connection to play it. so in a sense its like a form of DRM.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2011)

On a more positive note..... I got the money my friend owes me. and i can now order my Define XL


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 24, 2011)

Who took the picture of you for your avatar Tatty?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 24, 2011)

tigger said:


> Who took the picture of you for your avatar Tatty?



From the family album, however it was taken 10 years ago sadly


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 24, 2011)

Anyone want buy a flashed xbox 360 elite with no eject button for £50??


----------



## Judas (Sep 24, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> From the family album, however it was taken 10 years ago sadly




Ok well .... then you need an updated one


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 24, 2011)

Judas said:


> Ok well .... then you need an updated one



Unfortunatly all the tubes and life support don't flatter me too well.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Unfortunatly all the tubes and life support don't flatter me too well.



want to go out with a bang do you tatty??


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 24, 2011)

I've got a xfx 9600 gso fatality 768mb ddr2 If anyone wants to buy it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2011)

tigger said:


> I've got a xfx 9600 gso fatality 768mb ddr2 If anyone wants to buy it.



Might be a good upgrade for my old man. whats the price??


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 24, 2011)

How about £20+shipping?

Its still got the box, played fine on my 24" monitor.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2011)

How loud is the cooler on it??

Im only asking cuz i bought my dad what i think is a passively cooled 3450 HTPC card or something. which hes been using for the last few years


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 24, 2011)

Its not too bad, but i will throw a Vf900-cu in the box too if you want it, it works fine on the 9600.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2011)

Alright, gonna think about it. I'll pm you on monday if you still got it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 24, 2011)

ok bud


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 24, 2011)

tigger said:


> How about £20+shipping?
> 
> Its still got the box, played fine on my 24" monitor.



Sales/negotiation either by PM or in the F/S/T thread please.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 24, 2011)

guys i have a major problem, i have solid reason to believe my CPU is crapping out, It is unstable in 1hr of linpack OCCT at any voltage i set. Even at stock longest it has gone is 1hr 45 mins, anyone know where i can get one? or should i fuck it and upgrade the remainder of the PC?

Tomorrow i will Double check that it is really the CPU that is borked


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> guys i have a major problem, i have solid reason to believe my CPU is crapping out,



which one?


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> which one?



Q9450 is hassling me, I have a spare Q6600 somewhere but it will only be tomorrow that i can test it properly


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2011)

Even ebay isnt turning up many hits for that particular processor. everything is international sellers only. 
(searching Q9550 pulled up quite a lot more hits though)

I say try your luck in the trade section. maybe someone from the U.S might have one for cheap.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 24, 2011)

Here's my opionion on onlive after use (my routers playing up at the moment so i have only about 3.5meg internet)

i played a few games i own on varius systems, Hawx 2 looks like the xbox version but with resolution swapped for special effects

Dirt 2 , looks much worse then it does on my PC, but much better then it does on a Intel HD powered laptop

therefore, i think this could be good in laptops which don't have a decent graphics card, or more importantly, netbooks!

think about it, it would preserve battery life because for the laptop it's like internet browsing, but, it would give you much better graphics then normal and you wouldn't notice the low res because you would be using a 10" screen

i can also see this becoming good if they work on their compression technology a bit more, because i know i can stream better quality video from youtube then that


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 24, 2011)

Been playing Team Fortess 2 for a change rather than Starcarft 2. Easy to learn, hard to master.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 24, 2011)

Tf2 is fun, though like CSS there is a lot of leet players that are really good at it.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 24, 2011)

just seen a few minutes of Xfactor, someone needs to tell them it's not pokemon, and *they are not going to win just by putting their hat on backwards*

reminds me of why i don't watch it


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 24, 2011)

Xfactor uk sucks because their is no Simon cowell going your singing sucks donkey balls.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Even ebay isnt turning up many hits for that particular processor. everything is international sellers only.
> (searching Q9550 pulled up quite a lot more hits though)
> 
> I say try your luck in the trade section. maybe someone from the U.S might have one for cheap.



not upgrade?? i think importing from US will be expensive

When will bulldozer hit?


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 24, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> not upgrade?? i think importing from US will be expensive
> 
> When will bulldozer hit?



October, either the 10th or 12th, can't quite remember which


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> not upgrade?? i think importing from US will be expensive



really its upto you how much you want to spend on a upgrading or replacing that CPU.

there are quite a few auctions for Q9550s going that are upto around £40-50'ish right now. that are ending within 8hrs or so. you might get lucky going after one of them.

Or

you can grab a Q9450 from a selling in Hong Kong for around £130 If you really want a Q9450.

If you got the money for a full on upgrade then just upgrade already looking at some of BD bench results in todays newsfeed, a 2500k is still an excellent buy if you plan to overclock it. 

with the amount of 'fixing' and inconsistant testing methods and results. I think AMD know that BD still doesnt toe the line with SB so they bench it against random processors just to show its more superior.

a heavily OC'd 2500k WILL beat an OC'd gulftown in almost every test untill it comes to the heavy multitasking test.

And so....AMD pitch their BD against a Gulftown when an 2500k is clearly faster.


thats just my own opinion anyway. AMD's marketing smells of a blantant cover up to the point where it makes my spidey senses tingle every time i look at the results.

Cool if you still want to go BD though. but i highly recommend waiting until proper reviews surface before parting with any cash.

Intels 2700k might also push prices down a little


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> with the amount of 'fixing' and inconsistant testing methods and results. I think AMD know that BD still doesnt toe the line with SB so they bench it against random processors just to show its more superior.
> 
> a heavily OC'd 2500k WILL beat an OC'd gulftown in almost every test untill it comes to the heavy multitasking test.
> 
> ...



I feel the same way, i just was thinking in terms of price to performance ratio, even if it is close to SB then it should be a decent choice, any idea when socket 2011 is out??

gotta wait for my Student loan before i take the plunge anyway. tomorrow will tell me 100% what is up


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2011)

I think 2011 will be out either towards the end of this year or Q1/2 next year


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 24, 2011)

at approx what speed would i need to run a Q6600 to match a Q9450 at 3.2GHZ (perfomance wise i mean)?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 24, 2011)

You would probably need to run it at 355*9 to get it at 3.2ghz.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 24, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> You would probably need to run it at 355*9 to get it at 3.2ghz.



i mean perf wise 
i can do math too


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh performance lol,you probably see a tiny bit of difference perhaps.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 25, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> at approx what speed would i need to run a Q6600 to match a Q9450 at 3.2GHZ (perfomance wise i mean)?



In the Region of 100mhz - 150mhz faster if that makes sense.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 25, 2011)

at 3.6 GHZ now, pc booted at 4ghz but couldn't get into windows, my card is still screwing around. Im thinking the mem is clocked too high for it as it keeps artifacting... stupid pre-overclocked cards....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 25, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> at 3.6 GHZ now, pc booted at 4ghz but couldn't get into windows, my card is still screwing around. Im thinking the mem is clocked too high for it as it keeps artifacting... stupid pre-overclocked cards....



Its rare to find a Q6600 that can do 4Ghz - specially on air,

as for the 570 - RMA it


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 25, 2011)

are OCUK difficult to deal with these issues?

or should i rma through MSI directly?

or should i underclock and keep it for now?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 25, 2011)

youre gonna have an up hill struggle if you need to RMA through OCuK


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 25, 2011)

I've heard they can be......... difficult lets say.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 25, 2011)

Im guessing MSI is the best route then


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 25, 2011)

Probably. but If OCuK still stock that particular card or have a similar model it stock, It could cut down turn around times by almost a whole month (i have no idea how long MSI take to send a working card back - Sapphire tends to take 1 month sometimes longer)

When Tattys old Asus 5850 Direct CU needed RMA'n, they accepted it back for RMA then they missplaced it.

Tatty got in touch directly with Asus and he asked them if they recieved the card and Asus denied ever recieving the card from OCuK.  By this time OCuK already had the faulty card for 3weeks or around a month and had already cleared the card for replacement after testing it weeks ago. 

Nobody there knows what happened to it, after they finished testing. and i think Asus was putting OCuK under pressure because they started communicating more on what was going on after Tatty spoke to Asus - before that Tatty was lucky to get any responses to E-notes at all.  

Still no idea if they ever found the card, Asus couldnt give OCuK another 5850 Direct CU because OCuK never sent one out to them in the first place. and 5850 Xtreme's were just starting to appear on the market and it came bundled Crysis 2 game so i took that option instead of going for an MSI 5850 Twin FrozR II.

got the 5850 in, overclocked it, benched it. Sold it on for the RRP and kept the game. 

-----

On the rare occasion OCuK decides to be professional they can be very professional, Not everyone has had a bad experience with them. but at the same time so many people have been shafted and messed around by them almost all of UK clubhouse members here recommend people to stay away from them.

Its not just on TPU either. if you google OCuK some, theres quite a lot of bad press on them floating around on other forums.

If you havent had a hassle with OCuk. count yourself lucky and pray will never need to, they are nothing but trouble


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 25, 2011)

I use aria now instead, they seem a bit better than ocuk at least.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 25, 2011)

Aria are a lot lot better, I havent used them much myself but one of the great things about them is their customer service. They run a forum and there are always company reps and staff that are there to help sort out any problems. they always have competitions where you can win some really good stuff - stuff that you can actually use and want rather then crap like mouse mats Aria branded mugs and Tshirts and other useless merchandise. 

I only hear great things about Aria. I will definitely buy more stuff from them in the future but i tend to check out ebuyer first


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 25, 2011)

i bought from Ebuyer and Aria both are good, Aria are a little worse in terms of RMA process. I have never returned anything i have bought from OCUK and i really dont want to find out how bad they are, i will call MSI tomorrow


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 25, 2011)

I find Novatech to be the best for any RMA issues, twice they have sent couriers to my door and I have handed over the faulty item and the courier has handed me the replacement at the same time 

There are other good ones, I have never had a problem with Aria, Scan or E Buyer but they cannot match that kind of service!

I almost always have problems with OCUK but I always eventually get it sorted, it's kind of expected now unless you can pop in and do a face to face, my work sometimes takes me to Stoke so I have picked up replacement items, they seem less reluctant to mess when they see the customer in front of them with a Vinny Jones type scowl and a baseball bat


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 25, 2011)

Coincidently - Ebuyer have just started the whole courier pickup service thing for RMAs. I had to RMA a hard drive for a client i built a system for. Problem is, Hes all the way in Macclesfield. booked the courier to pick up from his address and everything went fine.

strange thing though.... they made me call up ebuyer support just to authorise the RMA when i already added in the description that the drive was running really really slow, refused to boot until you cleared the issue because the hard drive was suffering from smart errors. 

I called the number they gave me and a guy picked up and I literally said (word for word) "err -- its not booting" and the guy on the end said it was fine and he would authorise the RMA then hung up.

I was genuinely miffed why they made me call them up to be on the phone to them for less then 5 seconds. Ive RMA'd stuff through them before but this is the first time they made me call up.

Everything that was wrong with drive I put in the description anyway so what more could i tell the support rep????

If it was a chick on the other end of the line i wouldnt have minded though, but it wasnt.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Coincidently - Ebuyer have just started the whole courier pickup service thing for RMAs. I had to RMA a hard drive for a client i built a system for. Problem is, Hes all the way in Macclesfield. booked the courier to pick up from his address and everything went fine.
> 
> strange thing though.... they made me call up ebuyer support just to authorise the RMA when i already added in the description that the drive was running really really slow, refused to boot until you cleared the issue because the hard drive was suffering from smart errors.
> 
> ...



Same thing happened to me, 2 months ago with my motherboard, i filled in the entire description of my motherboards problems, and even how i had arrived to that conclusion, they then made me phone them, and i said something along the line of 'The usb socket doesn't work', and then they arranged a courier to pick it up


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 26, 2011)

Scan.co.uk had really good communications when i had to RMA my PSU. I heard Corsair make you ship to the Netherlands for an RMA but Corsair tell you to deal with the seller directly on their website.

I heard Ebuyer are good to deal with luckily ive never had too.

Mostly i use Ebuyer and Scan because of the free delivery but i do check Aria and Novatech, actually i got this 6850 from Novatech last November. Someone called ocuk overgangsters once and that stuck in my head.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 26, 2011)

Few of us here have had problems with SCAN when it comes to RMA.

SCAN are a great company. but most of the time. if you need to RMA something through them. it depends whose dealing with your claim.

I dont like to name names. but theres a guy in their RMA dept. called Micheal.W who is a bit of a c*nt. He will be the first one to try and stonewall you or shaft you any way he can.

When i wasnt happy with my 6970s due to not being able to mount an aftermarket cooler or at least take the cooler off to apply better TIM cuz it would void XFX's warranty. I decided to go for a refund and go with a different AMD partner as i wasnt satisfied with the so restrictive warranty policy. I owned the cards for less then 2 weeks. Contacted them for RMA, and no suprise - MichealW shot me down saying the cards had been taken out of their box and used so he wouldnt accept them.

Didnt bother with him anymore and took the issue straight to a the RMA dept manager who represents SCAN on bit-tech forums. And he cleared me for RMA.

I know theres a few people working on the RMA dept. but if MichealW is processing your claim, then dont expect it to go smoothly.


:EDIT:

anyway

time to part out my beast while i wait for my new case to arrive


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 26, 2011)

Well i had a real problem with my PSU and it went fine, you had the cards for 2 weeks which im guessing is just past the return date. Maybe that person is just a general cunt whoever they where. Who else are you saying had problems with them?

Anyway today is boring, which is a bad reflection on myself.

I like how you said you where not mentioning names and just did it anyway.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 26, 2011)

edited 

anyway. my case is here!!!

all 17Kgs of it.


----------



## Millennium (Sep 26, 2011)

I have had no problems with both Scan and Ebuyer RMA. Well, to be honest, neither refunded my return postage but I think that's still not a bad deal. 

Haven't tried anyone else. Well, creative labs were great, but that was about 14 years ago lol


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> edited
> 
> anyway. my case is here!!!
> 
> all 17Kgs of it.



I need teh pics!



I called MSI, they told me to go ahead with the OCUK RMA and if I have any trouble just Fwd them the RMA number and some pics of the issues occuring and they will kick some ass....


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 26, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> I need teh pics!
> 
> 
> 
> I called MSI, they told me to go ahead with the OCUK RMA and if I have any trouble just Fwd them the RMA number and some pics of the issues occuring and they will kick some ass....



Nice to have the backup of the manufacturer as then it puts real pressure on the retailer so they dont f'k up.

@Freedom - Stick up some pics of that nice case when its done.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 26, 2011)

Millennium said:


> I have had no problems with both Scan and Ebuyer RMA. Well, to be honest, neither refunded my return postage but I think that's still not a bad deal.
> 
> Haven't tried anyone else. Well, creative labs were great, but that was about 14 years ago lol



I made more then 10 long phone calls to their HQ/showroom near manchester somewhere, Micheal.W PROMISED to at least refund me money for postage for the inconvience as they fucked up with their stock levels and it wasnt just the 1 item i was sending back for RMA. all the items i sent back amounted to about £20-25 recorded delivery. He asked me to scan and attach the reciept to an email and i did it. then he started bullshitting and saying he never recieved no emails. he asked me to email them to different email accounts, and then he claimed to recieved it after about 5 or 6 attemps, after that he wiped the email logs and did nothing but ignore me.

When i took the issue to the RMA dept manager at bit-tech, he was not aware of what happend but looked into it. but he too claimed that there were no emails logged and I forwarded him proof of the sent emails/attachments and also Micheal.W's emails promising to refund me. 

I got my refund anyway.



Bo$$ said:


> I need teh pics!
> 
> 
> 
> I called MSI, they told me to go ahead with the OCUK RMA and if I have any trouble just Fwd them the RMA number and some pics of the issues occuring and they will kick some ass....



LOL even MSI know how bad OCuK are... thats sad


still stripping out my old pc i'll put up pics step by step


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> LOL even MSI know how bad OCuK are... thats sad
> 
> 
> still stripping out my old pc i'll put up pics step by step



Excellent


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 26, 2011)

What a total arse up you went through with ocuk. How come you wanted to send back the xfx's but have xfx 6970 in your specs?
No wait i meant Scan.co.uk not ocuk. No wonder i got mixed up.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 26, 2011)

It wasnt OCuK -- it was SCAN 

bleh. XFX are running a very restrictive warranty. I wanted to replace the stock cooling with some after market coolers. but aparently, theyve put a stop to people doing that by putting void stickers on the top of screws.

I contacted XFX and they just said it voids my warranty if i do anything to card. and i wasnt happy with that at all so i wanted to RMA it. THEN i found that that almost EVERY other partner was runnng with the same restrictive warranty except for 3 of them - Asus, MSI and i think EVGA, but they are not a AMD partner.

I googled into the warranty thing and a lot of people werent happy about it.

A guy in Xtreme forums opened a ticket with XFX and asked them what if the cooler gets packed with dust - they cant take the cooler off and clean it.

XFX's reply was to RMA the card to them (or the store if its still under shop warranty)

but you can already see how stupid the warranty is


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 26, 2011)

Stupid for us, since that we know what to do, but its not so stupid for them, they probably received loads of people unscrewing the heatsink, then fucks up by not apply TIM etc.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 26, 2011)

their lack of faith in the enthusiast is disturbing.

(needless to say)


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> their lack of faith in the enthusiast is disturbing.
> 
> (needless to say)



it's not the enthusiast it's someone completely new to technology who thinks the thermal paste is a type of mould


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> it's not the enthusiast it's someone completely new to technology who thinks the thermal paste is a type of mould



The thing is. Most people who are new to tech or at least less versed in the dark arts of parting out ones PC and laying its guts out over the bedroom floor like trophies. Most of them wouldnt know what TIM is let alone know that it aint fairys and rainbows inside their pc case that makes their system run.

a noob doesnt know where to start. and many more tech minded people would rather help their friends out and do it for them then rather they damage anything (or at least thats what i do) aftermarket coolers are easy to mount. but to a noob its like countdown with carol vorderman or Mastermind.

XFX have a history on supporting enthusiasts, but theyve turned their back on them


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 26, 2011)

thats why i bought MSI, the only other card they have in stock is a gainward so i might get that


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 26, 2011)

i was looking for MSI cards. but the only place that had stock was OCuK - and i was like 'fuck no' 

I had the build planned for a while anyway, checked out novatech, scan, ebuyer and aria - none of them did any MSI 6970s. I think MSI are more popular with their 6950s and GTX560/570's anyway.

not many of their 6970s stocked in most places


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> A guy in Xtreme forums opened a ticket with XFX and asked them what if the cooler gets packed with dust - they cant take the cooler off and clean it.
> 
> XFX's reply was to RMA the card to them (or the store if its still under shop warranty)
> 
> but you can already see how stupid the warranty is



This is pretty dumb, RMA the card because it needs cleaning.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 26, 2011)

tigger said:


> This is pretty dumb, RMA the card because it needs cleaning.



I couldnt believe it myself.

everyone knows that aftermarket cooling is better then stock coolers 90% of the time. the cards run cooler and quieter with new TIM  put on it too.

In my case, i told XFX that the cards sound like a hoover and temps soar to 80-89'c when playing BC2. Id happily stick with the stock coolers, but i want to replace the TIM that they use and they just straight out said any modification or removing the cooler would void the warranty.

they were begging me to register my cards with them and i said no cuz im sending them back. lol i lost count of how many times they asked me to register them


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 26, 2011)

tigger said:


> This is pretty dumb, RMA the card because it needs cleaning.



can't you just use compressed air?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> can't you just use compressed air?



but what if (pretty big what if) the cooler was just packed solid with dust? Its easier to prevent build up then it is when it comes to cleaning it.

I think XFX have a 2 or 3 year warranty on their cards. some peoples rooms can get pretty dusty.

what if an average noob, bought a XFX 6950/70 and didnt bother cleaning the inside of his case while his PC was sitting on the carpet?

Some dust you cant clean - you gotta scrap it off with a knife!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 26, 2011)

Compressed air can help with cleaning a card without having to remove any screws.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 26, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Compressed air can help with cleaning a card without having to remove any screws.



Not all the time. If you have a smoker at home, its going to royally fuck the fan up to the point chisel is needed. And it doesn't need to be a smoker, if PC is close to kitchen the oil is going to fuck it up too, and so on.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 26, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> if PC is close to kitchen the oil is going to fuck it up too, and so on.



thats the asian in you speaking right there bro *highfive*


----------



## Millennium (Sep 26, 2011)

Good news, looks like I will be getting a ~£600 windfall soon  Then again I think I deserve it for finding a job in this bl**dy economy !

Anyway, thinking of trying out some BullDozer goodness depending on the reviews, or maybe invest in a new monitor and gpu if not. I have memory and graphics for a bulldozer rig already, not the best but they would do for some benchmarking... I actually don't have a spare PSU any more though :/

Freedom how is the new case working out that might be worth changing too (my case only has 90mm fans lol)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 26, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Freedom how is the new case working out that might be worth changing too (my case only has 90mm fans lol)



Dont know yet. havent even got everything inside the case yet.

all ive done so far is replaced the fans, put the mobo in, take out the top HDD compartment and attach the HDD's to the caddies. 

next to go in is the PSU and mounting the CPU cooler then a dry to see if it boots - fingers crossed that it boots first time and isnt earthed with the case.

that asside - BIG CASE IS BIG!!!! I havent had a case as big as this since 2003 or something


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 26, 2011)

Well i stopped smoking a couple of months ago, so i don't have to scrape of crappy smoke residue no more at least.

On my xfx 6850 i may be able to take off the plastic cover without removing the warranty sealed screws.

My old lian li  Lian li PC-201B in my sig, was pretty big.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Dont know yet. havent even got everything inside the case yet.
> 
> all ive done so far is replaced the fans, put the mobo in, take out the top HDD compartment and attach the HDD's to the caddies.
> 
> ...



Glad you like it so far, i feel vindicated lol.
@Millennium - Im also considering going Bulldozer, depends really on performance but if its near a intel i5 2500k price and performance i might well do.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 26, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Good news, looks like I will be getting a ~£600 windfall soon  Then again I think I deserve it for finding a job in this bl**dy economy !
> 
> Anyway, thinking of trying out some BullDozer goodness depending on the reviews, or maybe invest in a new monitor and gpu if not. I have memory and graphics for a bulldozer rig already, not the best but they would do for some benchmarking... I actually don't have a spare PSU any more though :/
> 
> Freedom how is the new case working out that might be worth changing too (my case only has 90mm fans lol)



or, a laptop capable of runnning BC2 on high

http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/Acer_Aspire_5560G_1091471.html

since it's going to be console ports for the near future


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 26, 2011)

almost done. everythings in and all i have to do is tidy up some cabling around the back. put the panels in and away we go


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> almost done. everythings in and all i have to do is tidy up some cabling around the back. put the panels in and away we go



Pics!!!

EDIT:Talking about pics paint.net doesn't seem to be very efficient, it's using a lot of CPU just to let me edit an image i scanned into the computer


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 26, 2011)

Just made a new thread for the case i will be getting next.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2407307#post2407307


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 26, 2011)

tigger said:


> Just made a new thread for the case i will be getting next.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2407307#post2407307



Nice looking case, expensive but then again with cases the more you spend the higher the quality of product.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 26, 2011)

builds complete!!!! going for a shower then i will upload pics


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 26, 2011)

where MAh pics?!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> where MAh pics?!



they are coming, I didnt even bother to shower and just spent time taking pictures - buffing the case to a nice shine with car wax and editing pictures.

give me 5mins


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

Well I took a lot of pics and not all of them were worth uploading, as for step by step pictures, i was too lazy but i got some decent ones.


*Dirty old Antec 902:*












Antec sidepanel ghetto airflow mod with a dust filter bought from ebay and black micro mesh - a.k.a Mosquito netting







*Define XL*

vacant spot for stuff, Possibly a PC - 






just managed to squeeze in - 






the empty shell -






Replacing shitty white fans -






120mm Aksa Apache up top -






All aboard the Define XL Xpress - 






Pancakes -- I mean hard drives!!! NEEDZ MOAR SYRUP!!






Messy cables - 






Almost there - 






Case after a little elbow grease -







So far the case seems pretty good. Already my idle temps have dropped significantly, especially my top 6970, It used to idle around 50-60'c+ but now its around 40-50'c.

I cant hear my 6970s ramp up when it comes to running 3D11 Xtreme bench.  I cant even hear it when it runs vantage and before it was LOUD. 

at the moment, Ive got the Silverstone fan running at its lowest speed. the case isnt 100% silent, and to be honest, i was expecting it to be almost whisper quiet.

Swtiching the 180mm Silvertone to the fastest speed makes the case quite a little louder. 

at the moment, its as quiet as my old Ante 902, if it stays this quiet during my gaming session, then i will be a very happy bunny.

my 2 6970s are borderline unbearable when it comes to gaming but i cant do a fucking thing about it because it voids my warranty to put a waterblock or aftermarket cooler on it! (3 cheers for XFX - hip hip hofuckingray)

Ive got a fan controller installed to control the speed of the 140mm on the side panel. theres nothing wrong with the fan itself but when attached to the side panel and running at full whack the fan starts to let of this high pitched whine which im guessing is what happends when a fan resonates with a case.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks quite good Freedom! I approve of your wallpaper too, cant wait for episode 4!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

its not my wallpaper - its my log on screen


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 27, 2011)

I really like that case, its spurring me on to get a better case.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I really like that case, its spurring me on to get a better case.



your K-62 is still a good case.

IMO I would have stuck with my Antec 902 if the side panel fan was still attachable. but the case was just too small and cramped with everything inside and it was really effecting airflow.

After more then an hour of BC2 last night. the fan rarely ramped up at all. I quit in the middle of an heated game and it seems temps only ever went as high as 60-70'c which is just amazing seeing as temps used to hit more then 80'c in the 902.

If you really need to get a case though, id try hang on until christmas time and see if there are any good deals to be had.

imo, you dont really need a new case as you dont run uber hot components


----------



## Millennium (Sep 27, 2011)

I am considering the Define R3, mainly because I don't need all that space and it got a very good review on bit-tech. 

Also it's a little cheaper which is nice. Anyone have any thoughts on this or similar mid-tower cases that might be worth a look? I don't mind spending more for better cooling performance. My main requirement would be ability to fit a H60 type water cooler to it when I upgrade to Ivy Bridge next year (or BD even sooner!).

Cheers


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

If my friend didnt pay me the money he owed i would have gone for the R3 - I was really getting desperate for a new case.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> your K-62 is still a good case.
> 
> IMO I would have stuck with my Antec 902 if the side panel fan was still attachable. but the case was just too small and cramped with everything inside and it was really effecting airflow.
> 
> ...



I think i will hang on and see if i can pick up a special or offer on a nice case. Your right this case is decent and i could use it for another year or so but i dont like the air flow intake for example there is only one intake fan and 3 exhaust and even then the intake fan is pushing straight onto the hard drive cage.

I like how its super easy to hide cables and the tooless design is amazing. Its possible to only have to screw in the motherboard everything else like the pci retention mechanisms work perfect.

I was looking at the Lancool PC K9 with the side panel window but it has no top fan, although it does have 2 front panel intake fans and you can detach the 2nd hard drive cage. I also considered the Fractle Design R3 but i dont know about that as i have a thing for side panel windows. Considered the Corsair 600T in white but the price is ridiculous for a mid tower.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

yeah, Im missing the side panel in my 902, I had blue neons in there.

I could mod myself a side panel after i pay £30 for a dremel but i lose all that soundproofing this XL comes with and that stuff is expensive.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 27, 2011)

Why bother with side panel and fancy lightings when the Fractal Design case is a "clean look" case?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Why bother with side panel and fancy lightings when the Fractal Design case is a "clean look" case?



Because deep inside im a child at heart and things look cooler covered in Neons.

Id have neons underneath my tea cup if i was that good at modding


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Because deep inside im a child at heart and things look cooler covered in Neons.
> 
> Id have neons underneath my tea cup if i was that good at modding



i agree with that, at the end of the day it does look awesome to have a massive blue glow coming out of my PC

+1 on the neons


in other color related choice, would you guys ever consider having a pink laptop if it was the best value for money?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i
> in other color related choice, would you guys ever consider having a pink laptop if it was the best value for money?



depends on the exchange rate - I can sell it somewhere else for more money then what i paid for it then yes i would.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 27, 2011)

Speaking of pink laptops, my friend (yes she is a girl) wants a pink laptop. Not just pink cover, it must be pretty pink. What are my options? So far only Asus and Sony shows any sign of promise, and her current pink laptop is an MSI one.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Speaking of pink laptops, my friend (yes she is a girl) wants a pink laptop. Not just pink cover, it must be pretty pink. What are my options? So far only Asus and Sony shows any sign of promise, and her current pink laptop is an MSI one.



It costs less then £10 for a can of pink spray paint, some old news paper and masking tape


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 27, 2011)

Is she your girlfriend?


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> It costs less then £10 for a can of pink spray paint, some old news paper and masking tape



Ok, will suggest this, but I don't think she will be too keen



tigger said:


> Is she your girlfriend?



Fortunately not. She is a good friend, but horrible girlfriend material.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> but horrible girlfriend material.



Just because she can drink your weight in alcohol doesnt make her a horrible girlfriend


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Speaking of pink laptops, my friend (yes she is a girl) wants a pink laptop. Not just pink cover, it must be pretty pink. What are my options? So far only Asus and Sony shows any sign of promise, and her current pink laptop is an MSI one.



this laptop is such good value for money it's making me think about buying it, i can solve the entire problem with it being pink just by putting a cover on it/painting it when the warranty's out

http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/Dell_Inspiron_15R_1085129.html

but if someone you know wants it pink...

Or if you want something cheaper

how about luminous rose? http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/hp-pavilion-g6-1185sa-15-6-laptop-luminous-rose-10783804-pdt.html


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just because she can drink your weight in alcohol doesnt make her a horrible girlfriend



She doesn't drink. At all. You see the problem there?


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> She doesn't drink. At all. You see the problem there?



not really, after all, the only real requirement is that she can cook


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> She doesn't drink. At all. You see the problem there?



So shes horrible girlfriend material because she doesnt drink and get wasted enough to let you have sack time with her??? how sad you must be


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> not really, after all, the only real requirement is that she can cook



She cant really cook either. Well, she can cook well enough for you to eat her foods, but nothing amazing. I am a better chef than her.

She has 13 dogs, 10 birds, lots of koi and a turtle. Her house is almost like a zoo, I am not kidding.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> She has 13 dogs, 10 birds, lots of koi and a turtle. Her house is almost like a zoo, I am not kidding.



get rid of the 13 dogs (let's face it, they are horrible animals to actually live with, almost as bad as cats) and it sounds good, think of the space her house will have when you 'accidently' let all of them escape (outside the house of course, you wouldn't want to be in a house with that many animals)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 27, 2011)

Why so many dogs, they crap all over the place.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> this laptop is such good value for money it's making me think about buying it, i can solve the entire problem with it being pink just by putting a cover on it/painting it when the warranty's out
> 
> http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/Dell_Inspiron_15R_1085129.html
> 
> ...



The Dell with the i3 is a beast deal as the gpu is great for a lappy.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Fractal_Design/Define_Mini/1.html
Fractal Define Mini, such a nice looking m-atx case. You could build a silent mini pc in that wee thing. I like mid towers but that would just be really nice to stuff under a desk or beside a tv. Manages to keep all the features of the R3 but in a slightly smaller form factor.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 27, 2011)

tigger said:


> Why so many dogs, they crap all over the place.



that's not the real problem, the real problems are

a)Dog hair gets onto everything
b)You will end up being unable to move as dogs seem to think the best place to be is right where you want to go, eventually you end up walking into the dog, then depending on the size of the dog, one of you will get hurt


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> that's not the real problem, the real problems are
> 
> a)Dog hair gets onto everything
> b)You will end up being unable to move as dogs seem to think the best place to be is right where you want to go, eventually you end up walking into the dog, then depending on the size of the dog, one of you will get hurt



c)shes into beastiality


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> get rid of the 13 dogs (let's face it, they are horrible animals to actually live with, almost as bad as cats) and it sounds good, think of the space her house will have when you 'accidently' let all of them escape (outside the house of course, you wouldn't want to be in a house with that many animals)



The dogs live outside the house (remember I am just an illegal immigrant in Soviet Britain), and she has told her current boyfriend that she is going to abandon him if he ever suggests to get rid of the dogs. Some of her dogs bite, so I am not going anywhere close to them.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> c)shes into beastiality



That's disgusting also dog hairs are not good for computers or allergies.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> That's disgusting



what else would make her horrible girlfriend material??


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> The dogs live outside the house (remember I am just an illegal immigrant in Soviet Britain), and she has told her current boyfriend that she is going to abandon him if he ever suggests to get rid of the dogs. Some of her dogs bite, so I am not going anywhere close to them.



she doesn't sound like a very nice person to be honest

it's not normal to care that much about animals

just remember, if the dog bites you, you are legally allowed to do anything you can or need to do to get the dogs away from you


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you are legally allowed to do anything you can or need to do to get the dogs away from you



Legal is the word here... as Mr. fourstaff is here illegally. He has no rights in this country


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Legal is the word here... as Mr. fourstaff is here illegally. He has no rights in this country



if he really is illegal is he sure it's a good idea announcing it on the internet?


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> what else would make her horrible girlfriend material??



She has 13 dogs, she is obviously not right in the head 
How can one person look after 13 dogs properly they must be pretty fucking horribly looked after. Its hard to look after 1 or 2 dogs if you work but 13!?

I know i wouldn't associate with this person never mind being non girlfriend material.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> what else would make her horrible girlfriend material??



Her general behaviour.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Her general behaviour.



She must be a really old friend or something otherwise you wouldn't still be friends with her. Her house habits sound really shitty but she may be cool to hang with outside of her place, that's the only thing i can think of.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 27, 2011)

Koi are nice and relaxing


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> if he really is illegal is he sure it's a good idea announcing it on the internet?






Fourstaff said:


> The dogs live outside the house (remember I am just an illegal immigrant in Soviet Britain), and she has told her current boyfriend that she is going to abandon him if he ever suggests to get rid of the dogs. Some of her dogs bite, so I am not going anywhere close to them.



Shit.







Just hit the fan... (YYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!)









MilkyWay said:


> She has 13 dogs, she is obviously not right in the head
> How can one person look after 13 dogs properly they must be pretty fucking horribly looked after. Its hard to look after 1 or 2 dogs if you work but 13!?
> 
> I know i wouldn't associate with this person never mind being non girlfriend material.



Someone call teh RSPCA Or Battersea dogs home


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Her general behaviour.



is she anti-social?



Bo$$ said:


> Koi are nice and relaxing



Only when you stick your feet in the tank and they start trying to eat your feet


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Someone call teh RSPCA Or Battersea dogs home



Your damn fucking right.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Her general behaviour.



Or is it because she mistakenly gives you dog food when you come around for dinner?


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Or is it because she mistakenly gives you dog food when you come around for dinner?



No joke humans test dog food.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 27, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> No joke humans test dog food.



of course, how else would the companies know what flavor they were selling


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Or is it because she mistakenly gives you dog food when you come around for dinner?



No she has not feed me dog food yet, maybe its because her dog eats "human food", rice and things like that. 

She is fucking crazy! If you see her ever so often, you can laugh at her antics, but to live with her, you will have to have a lot of patience. Yes, I know her for quite some time already, she is a good friend of my sister.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> of course, how else would the companies know what flavor they were selling



My point was dog food is more than adequate for human consumption although i wouldn't consume it, stuff looks like an old school dinner *me throwing up right now

I was a fucking pack lunch kid yeeeeeeeeeeeeeah.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 27, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I was a fucking pack lunch kid yeeeeeeeeeeeeeah.



Same here, back in O'levels (or GCSE for you guys), my school served biohazard waste for lunch.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> No she has not feed me dog food yet, maybe its because her dog eats "human food", rice and things like that.



problem right there......

Its alright to give them human food as the occasional treat. but if shes serving them up as meals then those dogs cant be getting enough nutrition. 

Its bad practise to do that as they will eventually get so used to eating human food that they wont touch dog food.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its alright to give them human food as the occasional treat. but if shes serving them up as meals then those dogs cant be getting enough nutrition.
> 
> Its bad practise to do that as they will eventually get so used to eating human food that they wont touch dog food.



Not my dogs, so


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 27, 2011)

Ironically your friend will think they are a dog lover probably lol.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 27, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Ironically your friend will think they are a dog lover probably lol.



She loves dogs, not sure if the love is reciprocated


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

I fucking hate dogs anyway.

Neighbour has a staffordshire bullterrier or something.  Its only been inside the house about once this year so far. rest of the time it eat, sleeps and shits in the garden and makes a lot of noise


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 27, 2011)

Were are you from before you came to the ussgb?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

tigger said:


> Were are you from before you came to the ussgb?



Hes from China


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I fucking hate dogs anyway.
> 
> Neighbour has a staffordshire bullterrier or something.  Its only been inside the house about once this year so far. rest of the time it eat, sleeps and shits in the garden and makes a lot of noise



Is that your neighbour that tried to cut their grass when it was wet, had stones and shit in the garden?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Is that your neighbour that tried to cut their grass when it was wet, had stones and shit in the garden?



Yep. thats the one


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hes from China



Lol, I am a Chinese does not mean I am from China. 

See: lots of Indians calling Soviet Britain home.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Lol, I am a Chinese does not mean I am from China.



thats true. you could be from Taiwan, Indonesia or Singapore.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thats true. you could be from Taiwan, Indonesia or Singapore.



Indeed


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 27, 2011)

So you are from Tindonesiapore


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 27, 2011)

tigger said:


> So you are from Tindonesiapore



You forgot Malaysia, Thailand, Vietnam, Australia etcetcetc.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 27, 2011)

Damn.........


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 27, 2011)

tigger said:


> Damn.........



But fear not! If you don't like me just contact UKBA and I will get kicked out. Alternatively, Tatty works.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 27, 2011)

Why would i not like you?


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 27, 2011)

can't decide what is bigger, the screen, or the price - NEC MultiSync P701 - 70" Display | Ebuyer.com


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

tigger said:


> Why would i not like you?



Because his girlfriend says he hasnt touched his dog food for weeks.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> can't decide what is bigger, the screen, or the price - NEC MultiSync P701 - 70" Display | Ebuyer.com



you could buy a secondhand car, take it to a chop shop and have them tune the engine, add all sorts of engine performance upgrades to it. pay for a years insurance and road tax and youd still have enough money for 6 months worth of gas so long as you forfit your pint of beer.

rediculous price IMO but it is 70" so i dont know.....

anyone who has space for a 70" at home probaby has a wallet so deep it probably has its own center of gravity with an alternative universe somewhere in there


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you could buy a secondhand car, take it to a chop shop and have them tune the engine, add all sorts of engine performance upgrades to it. pay for a years insurance and road tax and youd still have enough money for 6 months worth of gas so long as you forfit your pint of beer.
> 
> rediculous price IMO but it is 70" so i dont know.....



you could get one good projector for that amount of money though

in fact you could convert a room to a small cinema for that amount of money!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

an £800-1000 projector is more then good.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> an £800-1000 projector is more then good.



and you'd get 3d for that price

not to mention a screen size of over over 100"


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 27, 2011)

Don't forget Canada.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 27, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Don't forget Canada.



WOW id get Canada with a £800-1000 projector. i'll take 2 of them!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Don't forget Canada.



not natively.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you could buy a secondhand car, take it to a chop shop and have them tune the engine, add all sorts of engine performance upgrades to it. pay for a years insurance and road tax and youd still have enough money for 6 months worth of gas so long as you forfit your pint of beer.
> 
> rediculous price IMO but it is 70" so i dont know.....
> 
> anyone who has space for a 70" at home probaby has a wallet so deep it probably has its own center of gravity with an alternative universe somewhere in there



That screen is pretty damn nice though.


----------



## KeAnS (Sep 28, 2011)

*is the dell xps m1710 is a good one laptop yet?*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 28, 2011)

Depends whats the internals are. the M1710 is a old model (2007)

Googling it brings prices around £500 for a refurbed unit....Not really worth it for something so old IMO

the one im looking at has a C2D@2.1Ghz - an i3 or i5 would be a fair bit faster. and run a lot cooler

If its around £200 - its a steal


----------



## KeAnS (Sep 28, 2011)

My friend had got one and he want to sell to me for £100..

He's the first owner, tempted to get off from his hand..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 28, 2011)

KeAnS said:


> My friend had got one and he want to sell to me for £100..
> 
> He's the first owner, tempted to get off from his hand..



for £100 its not too bad at all. Id say get it. Its probably still good for a few games at low to medium settings.

any chance of finding out what the specs are?


----------



## KeAnS (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks pal...


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 28, 2011)

I managed to attain a free copy of batman today i bought my card before the offer but somehow i got it, Now to RMA the card!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 28, 2011)

Time to try out Battlefield 3 beta.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 28, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Time to try out Battlefield 3 beta.


lucky git!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 28, 2011)

Fixed the problem with the whining 140mm fan at the sidepanel - its all good. dont need a fan controller for that anymore. which is great cuz it means less wiring.

All it took was a dust filter between the case and the fan


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 28, 2011)

Since i updated firefox text looks slightly different,  wierd.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Since i updated firefox text looks slightly different,  wierd.



I haven't noticed 

Get your HUMBLE BUNDLE!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 28, 2011)

Using chrome, FF pissed me off.

Just got mine, already owed most of them though so just got frozen synapse really.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Since i updated firefox text looks slightly different,  wierd.



firefox user

Probably GPU rendering or something

stopped using firefox around version 4-5 as bugs starting happening at a rate which makes IE6 look reliable

______________________________________________________


different topic

does anyone know of any good PCI-E Sound cards around the £30-40 price?


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 28, 2011)

There are more browsers than just Chrome, IE and Firefox for example i have Lunascape installed but i just dont like its interface and design. However annoying Firefox is with it freezing for no reason and having memory leaks i always felt drawn back to it.

I should keep trying other browsers.

EDIT: Its not morphological filtering because a while back like months ago i accidentally enabled that in the Catalyst Control Centre and it fucked up everything in firefox because it tried to filter everything because Firefox uses GPU acceleration. Its obviously something they changed in the revision.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> There are more browsers than just Chrome, IE and Firefox for example i have Lunascape installed but i just dont like its interface and design. However annoying Firefox is with it freezing for no reason and having memory leaks i always felt drawn back to it.
> 
> I should keep trying other browsers.



newest chrome developer build is good at the moment

can you convert a PCI-E 1x Slot to a PCI slot


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 28, 2011)

why yes you can http://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...a=X&ei=7XaDTu-KIMGj0QXKp6WwAQ&ved=0CEIQ8wIwAQ

this is EXPENSIVE


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 28, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> why yes you can http://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...a=X&ei=7XaDTu-KIMGj0QXKp6WwAQ&ved=0CEIQ8wIwAQ
> 
> this is EXPENSIVE



Thats pci to pci-e, he said pci-e to pci


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 28, 2011)

I do not like Chrome either and yes technically you can get a converter for PCI EX 1x to make it PCI, apparently its for servers or something fuck if i know.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 28, 2011)

tigger said:


> Thats pci to pci-e, he said pci-e to pci



>.< this is what dehydration does!


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 28, 2011)

All i want is something like this

Asus Xonar DG 5.1 Surround Sound Card with Built i...

or this

Asus Xonar DS PCI 7.1 Soundcard | Ebuyer.com

but my graphics card is covering my PCI slots


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 28, 2011)

look for a Asus Xonar DX it is a Asus Xonar DS but on a PCI-e BUS


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 28, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> look for a Asus Xonar DX it is a Asus Xonar DS but on a PCI-e BUS



and £20 more!

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-xonar-dx-xd-71-pci-e-soundcard-low-profile


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 28, 2011)

That is a PCI EX 1x to PCI converter. Thats what cheesy was asking about so you where right. You can get PCI EX 1x sound cards im pretty sure.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 28, 2011)

overall can i get a decent Sound card *and* PCI-E for under £40?


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> overall can i get a decent Sound card *and* PCI-E for under £40?



No
unless you want creative...


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 28, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> no





in that case can a GTS 250 do sound output to HDMI?

EDIT:No, that creative is not even a real xi-fi chip, just a rebrand of the same sort of chips you find on motheboards


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> That is a PCI EX 1x to PCI converter. Thats what cheesy was asking about so you where right. You can get PCI EX 1x sound cards im pretty sure.



Its pci to pci-e he wanted pci-e to pci


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 28, 2011)

tigger said:


> Its pci to pci-e he wanted pci-e to pci
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110928/Untitled346.jpg



to clarify, i want to plug a PCI card into a PCI-E slot

can a GTS 250 do sound output to HDMI?


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 28, 2011)

Probably not i just checked a few stores and they only sell the DX for £55 and i dont see any other cards for a 1x slot.

No i dont think that the GTS 250 does sound output to HDMI i had to use a cable to my motherboard for sound, the ATI cards have built in sound chips for audio through HDMI.

That picture looks like it goes into a 1x slot and makes it PCI.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> can a GTS 250 do sound output to HDMI?



Yes i think it can but you need the pass through cable


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 28, 2011)

SPDIF to motherboard or sound card which is not the same as the card being able to do it through itself. Your basically passing through the sound to the onboard sound chip or sound card to do the processing.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 28, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Yes i think it can but you need the pass through cable



got about 2 of those hanging around somewhere, i'd also need an adaptor though wouldn't i

in short, is there *any* way to get my computer to output nicer sound?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> to clarify, i want to plug a PCI card into a PCI-E slot
> 
> can a GTS 250 do sound output to HDMI?



Yep lol, its the way you worded it, i misread it 

That would do it then, but would it fit in the case as it would make the slot higher.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> is there any way to get my computer to output nicer sound?



Nope, you need a proper sound card, save up and buy the DX, the others will work out more expensive even if you find an adaptor


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> got about 2 of those hanging around somewhere, i'd also need an adaptor though wouldn't i
> 
> in short, is there *any* way to get my computer to output nicer sound?



Your motherboard or sound card may have a SPDIF connection, other than buying a new sound card or new speakers higher quality source material like better rips of cds. Get the latest drivers but you wont probably notice anything. Make sure its not set to 24bit audio just 16bit.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 28, 2011)

hows it goin,  have you got an spdif optical out , because that into a logic processing stereo gives good results even with a shit sound chip like my realtek

i dont even have a surround amp i have stereo


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 28, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> hows it goin,  have you got an spdif optical out , because that into a logic processing stereo gives good results even with a shit sound chip like my realtek



Like a receiver? That would work.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 28, 2011)

the Xonar DG isnt too bad, but its far from being superior audio quality. Its more like a step or 2 up from builtin audio. for better sound then a DX Is recommended


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 28, 2011)

in stereo it works well though i have another stereo amp for rear plus 4 tower speakers so not ideal

a proper surround dolby pro logic amp even the cheap ones works wonders


i did once try my pc for a week(my uncles an audiophile, i was dog mindin) on a effin sic 1000 pound Bose pro logic surround amp with 7.1 speakers and even driven by my shit realtek it was amazin


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 28, 2011)

Depends on your speakers too, if you hook up a shit pair of speakers to a half decent sound card the speakers are still shit and wont sound much better.

Some of the cheaper cards like Freedom says are just fractionally better than modern onboard.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 28, 2011)

I have an internal SPDIF connection, but i don't know anyway to get that into an external connection that i could plug into a TV or Home theatre box

i'm using Headphones at the moment so i just need to find something with a better headphone jack

that's why i was thinking of this Asus Xonar DG 5.1 Surround Sound Card with Built i...


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 28, 2011)

what type of set up is it does the receiver have HDMI? the internal SPDIF lets your card get sound through HDMI like you would be able to use the tv speakers or something or hook it up to a receiver that way

i also find at least on my case the front panel headphone connection is shittier sounding than directly plugging it into the back port (onboard)


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> what type of set up is it does the reviver have HDMI? the internal SPDIF lets your card get sound through HDMI like you would be able to use the tv speakers or something or hook it up to a receiver that way
> 
> i also find at least on my case the front panel headphone connection is shittier sounding than directly plugging it into the back port (onboard)



well i'm using a TV as a monitor at the moment so there's certainly both HDMI and Sound inputs on that

But to summarise what i'm actually thinking of doing

i am thinking of upgrading to a much better audio set up (new speakers, possibly one of those sorround sound receiver things)

But before i do any of that i actually want Good audio output of some sort on my PC


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 28, 2011)

you can afford to go cheaper on the sound card if you go down the optical connection into surround amp,  route, dude as most of the money on expensive cards goes on better d/a converters and op amps, the digital audio signal used by spdif optical removes the need for any of that anyway,   and the front end digital chips are reasonably similar in spec and caps,   just a thought


the same is true of hdmi connection but i too dont think a gt250 does that as my 240 dosnt


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 28, 2011)

If you buy a kit with a receiver like an Onkyo for example that has HDMI input on it then you can just plug the graphics card via HDMI to the receiver then the receiver to the TV via HDMI. HDMI is better than optical audio which is the other option a sound card might offer.

A new sound card would definitely help if you planned to get new speakers. Like everything its all money dependant. A new card in the mean time might help with your headphones but a separate headphone amp is best but i personally dont have one for my headphones.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 28, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> you can afford to go cheaper on the sound card if you go down the optical connection into surround amp,  route, dude as most of the money on expensive cards goes on better d/a converters and op amps, the digital audio signal used by spdif optical removes the need for any of that anyway,   and the front end digital chips are reasonably similar in spec and caps,   just a thought
> 
> 
> the same is true of hdmi connection but i too dont think a gt250 does that as my 240 dosnt



If going the HDMI route you have to use a SPDIF cable to pass through to the sound card or motherboard (depends if you use onboard) because it doesn't have a built in sound chip to handle the sound. Later nvidia cards might do sound on the graphics card now.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> If you buy a kit with a receiver like an Onkyo for example that has HDMI input on it then you can just plug the graphics card via HDMI to the receiver then the receiver to the TV via HDMI. HDMI is better than optical audio which is the other option a sound card might offer.
> 
> A new sound card would definitely help if you planned to get new speakers. Like everything its all money dependant. A new card in the mean time might help with your headphones but a separate headphone amp is best but i personally dont have one for my headphones.



So

I need for 5.1 surround sound

1Sound card or mothboard capable of of 5.1 sound output (preferably Dolby Digital or DTS)
2)A receiver such as http://www.richersounds.com/product/av-receivers/onkyo/txsr309/onky-txsr309-blk
3)5 Speakers + subwoofer

But, since i spend most of my time listening to music,i could alternatively get
1)http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-xonar-dx-xd-71-pci-e-soundcard-low-profile
2)a stereo receiver like this http://www.richersounds.com/product/amplifiers-receivers/teac/ag790/teac-ag7090 (200W (100 x2) but that's at 8ohms which is enough to easily cause hearing loss)
3)2 Speakers


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 28, 2011)

id go with the first then poss save for the card


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 28, 2011)

Anybody going to be getting FIFA 12 ? Would be good to start an online team with some of my fellow UK TPUers 

Oh and I have the xonar DG, with my logitech speakers it sounds mint and pees all over the onboard so make sure whatever card you get, your speakers are up to it like Kieran suggested.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> So
> 
> I need for 5.1 surround sound
> 
> ...



Yeah thats right Cheesy. Alternatively i would consider a full kit, now most of the time kits suck and your better getting separate speakers but Onkyo are a decent entry range.

http://www.richersounds.com/product/1-box-home-cinema-systems/onkyo/hts3405/onky-hts3405-blk

Something like that.

Edifier make a good stereo set of speakers.
Edifier Studio R1900 TII
Edifier Studio R1600T Plus
Im not really big into audio i only have these Logitech x540s and onboard but they sound okay for £40. If i had the money and i didnt want anything else i would spend the cash and get a good set up. Ive got Superlux 668B headphones too, really underrated pair of cans and AKG 240 velour pads for comfort (stock ones are pleather aka fake leather).


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Yeah thats right Cheesy. Alternatively i would consider a full kit, now most of the time kits suck and your better getting separate speakers but Onkyo are a decent entry range.
> 
> http://www.richersounds.com/product/1-box-home-cinema-systems/onkyo/hts3405/onky-hts3405-blk
> 
> Something like that.



I'm OK with kits so long as there are no special connectors or anything and I can replace parts as and when I want to.

biggest thing on my mind is now whether i need surround sound, as one thing I've learnt is that you normally get better sound having bigger speakers then you do a subwoofer  + small speakers


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 28, 2011)

Buying a receiver and then 2 speakers would let you choose your own stuff and be a bit cheaper than going surround. Only thing you might want to look for is something that would allow you to add more speakers if you wanted to later down the line.

If your not fussed you dont need to use HDMI and can just go optical or coaxial or whatever regular cables are called.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 28, 2011)

agreeed i like my four towers but could really do with a better amp hmmm

yes mate fifa12 is quite summat ive baggy eyes from last night and will be dllin it ina bit v good


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 28, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Anybody going to be getting FIFA 12 ? Would be good to start an online team with some of my fellow UK TPUers
> 
> Oh and I have the xonar DG, with my logitech speakers it sounds mint and pees all over the onboard so make sure whatever card you get, your speakers are up to it like Kieran suggested.



I have F1 2011 if you want do co-op championship on Ps3 though lol.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 28, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> agreeed i like my four towers but could really do with a better amp hmmm
> 
> yes mate fifa12 is quite summat ive baggy eyes from last night and will be dllin it ina bit v good



Now let's get Kuro involved as well, I know he loves a bit of FIFA.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 28, 2011)

Lol if i was get fifa i would get it on PS3 where majority of my friends will play it on console too.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 29, 2011)

il dl official overnight im theoneandonlymrk on everything obv occasionally the1andonlymrk unsure of my ea acnt


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 30, 2011)

hope you nerds are out there getting a tan!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 30, 2011)

Aye it is damn hot out there today in blighty, again.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 30, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> il dl official overnight im theoneandonlymrk on everything obv occasionally the1andonlymrk unsure of my ea acnt



What?


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> hope you nerds are out there getting a tan!



a tan lol its 20c in glasgow


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> hope you nerds are out there getting a tan!



Some people work for a living!


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 30, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Some people work for a living!



Aren't you semi retired?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 30, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Aren't you semi retired?



for a BBQ chef - theres no such thing as retirement


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> for a BBQ chef - theres no such thing as retirement


----------



## MightyMission (Sep 30, 2011)

What a Beautiful day!
i fell asleep in the garden for an hour or so and woke up absolutely soaked in sweat...the little thermometer out there said 28c 
now thats a proper bit of summer


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 30, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by theoneandonlymrk
> il dl official overnight im theoneandonlymrk on everything obv occasionally the1andonlymrk unsure of my ea acnt
> 
> What?



what?. ?  (dont waste your breath with the grammar bull as imho i care less bout grammar then i do bout your next post)


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 30, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> what?. ?  (dont waste your breath with the grammar bull as imho i care less bout grammar then i do bout your next post)



what are you trying to say?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 30, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Aren't you semi retired?



Apart from 50 hours a week running the West Midlands yes


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> what are you trying to say?


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 30, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


>



that is the single best video, in the world, since the dawn of time!

i dislike people who can't even be bothered to speak english properly

especially those who make acronyms's for things that don't need it

like LOL and OMG.

In related news I've been told that i sound incredibly posh when i talk.

EDIT:Just noticed i appear to off double lined every line in that post, i apologize for that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2011)

Aircon is now going live 

getting too hot in here playing BF3 beta


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 1, 2011)

Off i go into take away van,feels like a sauna in there.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 1, 2011)

My cave is feeling a bit cool (facing away from sun), I think this winter is going to be a bit brutal


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 1, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> My cave is feeling a bit cool (facing away from sun), I think this winter is going to be a bit brutal



you know when it does get cold it's going to feel so much colder because of this


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 1, 2011)

got the fan on the window sill... my PC is getting too hot today
my GTX570 has been approved from RMA, they will send it to MSI and then post a new one when they recieve one back from them


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 1, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> got the fan on the window sill... my PC is getting too hot today
> my GTX570 has been approved from RMA, they will send it to MSI and then post a new one when they recieve one back from them



the heat coming out of mine is impressive, luckily with the new CPU cooler even in this weather it remains at Idle RPM no matter what, it's the graphics card that has problems on my PC, 95'c has been reached numerous times already


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Off i go into take away van,feels like a sauna in there.



I can haz egg fried rice??


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I can haz egg fried rice??



who would buy that when they could buy chips instead?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> who would buy that when they could buy chips instead?



People who like chinese food?


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> People who like chinese food?



who would like Chinese food more then fish and chips?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> who would like Chinese food more then fish and chips?



Chinese people?


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Chinese people?



not with the takeaways where i live (they're terrible)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2011)

but thats just where you live


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but thats just where you live



Can you prove the situation is different elsewhere?


----------



## Millennium (Oct 1, 2011)

Try Chinatown, London Picadilly Circus  Tasty!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Can you prove the situation is different elsewhere?



well... you can drive to kuros take away van and order something. what the hell do you think i was trying to do??


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Chinese people?



Me too


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well... you can drive to kuros take away van and order something. what the hell do you think i was trying to do??



That's somewhere around 100 miles away, can't he just drive the van to me?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> That's somewhere around 100 miles away, can't he just drive the van to me?



because your the one bleating on about fish and chips!


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> because your the one bleating on about fish and chips!



Can i just skip driving 100's of miles and buy some fish and chips then?

or alternatively the Indian takeaway near the Train station is really good


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Can i just skip driving 100's of miles and buy some fish and chips then?
> 
> or alternatively the Indian takeaway near the Train station is really good



its worth the drive imo


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> or alternatively the Indian takeaway near the Train station is really good



Im not being racist (as i am actually of indian desent) but takeaway indian food SUCKS! The only thing which is good is prawn briyani or kebabs, other than that everything you get is SHIT no matter how good the resturant


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 1, 2011)

Waiting for pizza delivery ....

I like Chinese food too, but I prefer variety.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Im not being racist (as i am actually of indian desent) but takeaway indian food SUCKS! The only thing which is good is prawn briyani or kebabs, other than that everything you get is SHIT no matter how good the resturant



you do shit kebabs too mate 

Everyone knows Iranian kebabs are the best!!! There here in tottenham they are mostly turkish. but brother let me tell you theres a iranian kebab place around the southall area and my god you can literally taste the difference in what they make!!! Doesnt matter if its kofte or straight on donner and chips just looking alone would mean the staff would have to come out and scrape your tongue off the window.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 1, 2011)

There is this Indian restaurant on Commercial Road called Lahore One, best Indian food I had. I want to go there again, but its a bit far from here.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 1, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Waiting for pizza delivery ....
> 
> I like Chinese food too, but I prefer variety.



Snap! Just ordered two extra large pizza's as I'm a fat cunt.



Anyone else get incredibly hungry when hungover?


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 1, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Im not being racist (as i am actually of indian desent) but takeaway indian food SUCKS! The only thing which is good is prawn briyani or kebabs, other than that everything you get is SHIT no matter how good the resturant



I've never had the place's takeaway, just eaten in it, it's one of those places that's a restaurant and a takeaway in one.

But considering I live about 30 seconds away in walking distance I don't see the food changing too much by the time it gets to my house.

is it a problem with takeaway specifically or do you just not like Indian food?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> There is this Indian restaurant on Commercial Road called Lahore One, best Indian food I had. I want to go there again, but its a bit far from here.



I thought that place sounded familiar. one of my old jobs's HQ was based a few streets down.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> is it a problem with takeaway specifically or do you just not like Indian food?



I AM indian lol!

I like indian food, but i really dont like the way they make 'indian' food in takeaways. Most of the 'Indian Resturant' owners are actually Bangladeshi.... They are are SUPER cheap and hence why most of their stuff is crap IMO, the only thing they cannot mess up is kebabs... 

Im sure some of the chinese members will have experianced a similar thing with their food 


If you are having lahore style food, eat all the dry stuff, kebabs and such, if you want a dish with some sauce order a butter chicken or maybe even a saag paneer/lamb/chicken. I end up getting sick if i eat any deep fried stuff...


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 1, 2011)

Pizza is consumed 

Yes, I have experience with "chinese" food, you dont add soy sauce on everything and pass them off as chinese food =.="


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 1, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Pizza is consumed



3 days in a row


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 1, 2011)

i had pizza today too, it wasn't a very good pizza to say the least


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 1, 2011)

Guys really at a loss here, I feel like spending some money on my rig but really don't know what I can upgrade without it being a waste of money, any ideas?


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 1, 2011)

Another GTX570 + greater CPU OC (liquid cooling or air cooler)


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 1, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Guys really at a loss here, I feel like spending some money on my rig but really don't know what I can upgrade without it being a waste of money, any ideas?



How loud is your rig? Depending on how loud it is you could look into making quieter.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 1, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Guys really at a loss here, I feel like spending some money on my rig but really don't know what I can upgrade without it being a waste of money, any ideas?





InnocentCriminal said:


> How loud is your rig? Depending on how loud it is you could look into making quieter.



or louder, louder is also better, how about this? http://www.richersounds.com/product...cambridge-audio/azur-840a-v2/camb-840a-v2-sil

that should keep you from buying anything else for a while


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 1, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Another GTX570...



No need as I get 60fps in everything I play aside from metro and even that plays on ultra with 4xaa 16xaf at 35+ fps 

Also not a big fan of multi GPU, been there and done that with HD 4850's/5770's etc and would rather have a single high end card instead of 2 mid range cards for the same performance, OH not to mention I willingly chose a single pci-e x16 motherboard for the aforementioned reasons

Might retire my old 500Gb drives and grab a 2Tb one, though am a little concerned with giving up 2 drives for a single point of failure...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 1, 2011)

Noise isn't really an issue, though I guess an Gelid Icy Vision for my 570 would be nice or even an Zalman VF3000F


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 1, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Noise isn't really an issue, though I guess an Gelid Icy Vision for my 570 would be nice or even an Zalman VF3000F



have you thought about going for one of those set-ups where you have the 3 screens all showing the same picture at the same time (whatever Nvidia's equivalent of eyefinity is)

EDIT:Nvidia surround is what it's called apparently, they even do a 3d version of it


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> have you thought about going for one of those set-ups where you have the 3 screens all showing the same picture at the same time (whatever Nvidia's equivalent of eyefinity is)
> 
> EDIT:Nvidia surround is what it's called apparently, they even do a 3d version of it



Would love a multi monitor setup, I just don't have the desk space as my pc is housed under a corner workstation and it would barely hold 2 19" monitors let alone 3 24", maybe I need to tell the mrs am having a new desk and 2 extra monitors lol, only trouble is she would be able to see what I am doing then as my desk would be along the wall as opposed to in  a corner lol


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 1, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Would love a multi monitor setup, I just don't have the desk space as my pc is housed under a corner workstation and it would barely hold 2 19" monitors let alone 3 24", maybe I need to tell the mrs am having a new desk and 2 extra monitors lol, only trouble is she would be able to see what I am doing then as my desk would be along the wall as opposed to in  a corner lol



You could just spend it on games , music and blu-rays.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 2, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Would love a multi monitor setup, I just don't have the desk space as my pc is housed under a corner workstation and it would barely hold 2 19" monitors let alone 3 24", maybe I need to tell the mrs am having a new desk and 2 extra monitors lol, only trouble is she would be able to see what I am doing then as my desk would be along the wall as opposed to in  a corner lol



Since you mention hard drives you could raid 2x1tb drives, i think this would work well with your SSD also has the benefit of redundancy. You could swap out the Noctua for watercooling kit like the Corsairs but that isn't needed either.

How is your sound set up, keyboard and mouse? Those are some things you could try to improve. Even getting a decent mouse pad works wonders. You could get a mechanical keyboard in that case i recommend something with Cherry MX Brown switches.

I cant really see anything that could benefit from an upgrade, you have everything even a top line monitor and soundcard!


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 2, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Would love a multi monitor setup, I just don't have the desk space as my pc is housed under a corner workstation and it would barely hold 2 19" monitors let alone 3 24", maybe I need to tell the mrs am having a new desk and 2 extra monitors lol, only trouble is she would be able to see what I am doing then as my desk would be along the wall as opposed to in  a corner lol



You could just get me something 

Dude you have everything!!

maybe change your MOBO for a better one


----------



## razaron (Oct 2, 2011)

Does £25 for a second hand pair of these seem fair?


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 2, 2011)

razaron said:


> Does £25 for a second hand pair of these seem fair?



Yes, but I would get these instead: G-Skill 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600Mhz RipjawsX Memory K...


----------



## razaron (Oct 2, 2011)

I was asking because I'm going to be selling my pair.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 2, 2011)

i always thought crysis was CPU limited, but it actually appears to be more CPU limited then i thought

when i played through on a 2.4GHZ Athlon x2 and this graphics card i got around 25PS on maximum, now with a 3.5GHZ quad core i get 35FPS


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 2, 2011)

razaron said:


> I was asking because I'm going to be selling my pair.



The answer remains the same, £25 is a fair price, but if I am the buyer I will get the one I posted. Maybe you will need to reduce it to £20, ram prices are falling fast.


----------



## razaron (Oct 2, 2011)

I thought the 7-8-7-24 timings (at stock) would get me a bit more. Meh, £20 it is then.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 2, 2011)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/del...-dell-business-393-after-quidco-using-1025999

Trade psu and graphics, I think we have a cheap computer here.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/del...-dell-business-393-after-quidco-using-1025999
> 
> Trade psu and graphics, I think we have a cheap computer here.



Hard drive is small and the Ram is only 3gb, saying you could swap those out for cheap but then your nearly at a full build if you swap the gpu and psu.

Nice deal if someone plans to keep it stock, i would add in 8gb of ram just for the fact i think 3gb is pushing it you'd be maxing it a lot i think. Nice that it comes with a monitor too though.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 2, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Hard drive is small and the Ram is only 3gb, saying you could swap those out for cheap but then your nearly at a full build if you swap the gpu and psu.
> 
> Nice deal if someone plans to keep it stock, i would add in 8gb of ram just for the fact i think 3gb is pushing it you'd be maxing it a lot i think. Nice that it comes with a monitor too though.



I did a mini calculation few days ago and a system of that specs (without graphics card) will come up to £400+, and here Dell is willing to do it as almost half price (if you take the price of the screen away). No brainer imo.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I did a mini calculation few days ago and a system of that specs (without graphics card) will come up to £400+, and here Dell is willing to do it as almost half price (if you take the price of the screen away). No brainer imo.



Like i said if someone was going to use it at stock components its a really good deal.
I am having an argument on Hotukdeals on that deal Fourstaff posted.

How much does Windows 7 use at desktop? at least a gig of ram i would think? fuck mines is nearly 2gb.
2.21gb but that isnt the average users desktop useage but i still reckon its at least over 1gb.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 2, 2011)

I have around £350 to spend on a laptop

should i buy something like this - http://www.comet.co.uk/p/Laptops/buy-PACKARD-BELL-TS13-SB-030UK-Laptop/738930

i can however wait a month or two, in which case i will have somewhere like £380 to spend

should i 
a)buy the a3 3300m based system and hope it performs well enough
b)wait and see if October or November will bring anything better

the system will be used for light gaming (think civ 5 and lfd 2) although it would be preferable if battlefield would at least run on low.

it will also be used for internet + word and all the other stuff every computer since about 1995 has been able to do

Then once i have the laptop, i can try to get that stereo system i've been thinking of


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I have around £350 to spend on a laptop
> 
> should i buy something like this - http://www.comet.co.uk/p/Laptops/buy-PACKARD-BELL-TS13-SB-030UK-Laptop/738930
> 
> ...




I think that is a pretty decent system, you are probabily better of looking for an older system with better GPU


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 2, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> I think that is a pretty decent system, you are probabily better of looking for an older system with better GPU



best I can see elsewhere have 220m/520m.

there Is always that pink  dell with the 5650 but that would have  to be about £20 cheaper before I would buy it


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 2, 2011)

Gotta show you these pics of my oc'd phone. anyone beat my score?


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 2, 2011)

tigger said:


> Gotta show you these pics of my oc'd phone. anyone beat my score?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111002/screen_20111002_2113.png
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111002/screen_20111002_2117.png



the battery life on that thing yet be about 5 mins

posting this from a 540mhz wildfire

edit: 528mhz apparently


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 2, 2011)

tigger said:


> Gotta show you these pics of my oc'd phone. anyone beat my score?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111002/screen_20111002_2113.png
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111002/screen_20111002_2117.png



i have a faster mark but no overclocking


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 2, 2011)

Its actually not bad, but i think more 1.2ghz for normal use,its 1ghz stock. I think its insane it will actually oc to 1.9ghz


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 2, 2011)

tigger said:


> Its actually not bad, but i think more 1.2ghz for normal use,its 1ghz stock. I think its insane it will actually oc to 1.9ghz



I know those things overclock like hell but these dual core phones are something else completely!

very impresive tigger


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 2, 2011)

Flat vacuuming done! That took more effort than expected.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't understand how these kettle power cable for monitor and TV fail after long use. ¬¬


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 3, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I don't understand how these kettle power cable for monitor and TV fail after long use. ¬¬



Ive never had one of those fail, i thought i told you to get yourself down to tesco mate!

WOW what phone is that, pretty impressive for a small device. I wouldnt run it at that for long as you will kill the battery and the cpu heat will be immense but still fun to try it out.

Ive been looking for a Galaxy SII but kinda expensive, hope christmas makes the prices drop like a special or something.


----------



## dhdude (Oct 3, 2011)

I've got a Desire HD that will do 1.8Ghz, but battery life deteriorates quickly with that, 24/7 @ 1480mhz. Upgrade due soon but waiting till the 720p 1.5ghz dual core Ice Cream Sandwich handsets come out!

PS Been far too long since I last posted!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 3, 2011)

I have a Samsung Galaxy Ace that will do 42mhz although I need to stick it in the fridge to acheive that


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 3, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy Ace that will do 42mhz although I need to stick it in the fridge to acheive that



galaxy ace is already overclocked from 600mhz to 800, i didn't really expect more from that CPU


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 3, 2011)

HP ProLiant Athlon II Neo N36L MicroServer.. | Ebu...

£224.99 BUT you can get £100 cashback so its really £124.99
Nice little server, *shame it only has one sata* port but could be a nice media rig if you stuck in a low profile graphics card. Could stick linux and xbmc on it. Pretty sure the CPU is embedded but it would do its job.

EDIT: Not sure about how many drives you can actually install now, highlighted that it says 1 sata port for the controller.

Expansion Bays Total (Free)	1 ( 1 ) x front accessible - 5.25" x 1/2H ¦ 4 ( 3 ) x internal - 3.5" LFF


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 3, 2011)

someone said in the comments it can take 4 drives


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 3, 2011)

Thats handy to know, could be made into a small NAS.


----------



## razaron (Oct 3, 2011)

Does anyone here go to Queen Mary (the university)?


----------



## dhdude (Oct 3, 2011)

MilkyWay, do you read HotUKDeals by any chance??


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 3, 2011)

dhdude said:


> MilkyWay, do you read HotUKDeals by any chance??



Lots of us do, its the best place to waste your time and money


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 3, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Lots of us do, its the best place to waste your time and money



yeah, it's why all the deals they post go out of stock so quickly

are these speakers any good? --> http://www.richersounds.com/product/floorstanders/wharfedale/cr30.4/whar-cr30.4-blk


----------



## Millennium (Oct 3, 2011)

On the subject of speakers, down from £500 to £150...

ebay

direct

avforums thread (there are more)

some reviews

Any thoughts folks? I would get them for sure but I can't stay home for deliveries so I would have to arrange something.

PS cheesy the consensus seems to be these are much better then those you linked.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 3, 2011)

Millennium said:


> On the subject of speakers, down from £500 to £150...
> 
> ebay
> 
> ...



do they have a shop? Normally I would buy things on line but with speakers I really do like to know what they sound like first


----------



## Millennium (Oct 3, 2011)

No idea m8. Probably not...


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 3, 2011)

dhdude said:


> MilkyWay, do you read HotUKDeals by any chance??



Yeah sometimes why? I have got some good deals there.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 3, 2011)

Millennium said:


> No idea m8. Probably not...



in all honesty i can discuss laptops and CPU's before i buying them, i can even do that with TV's

but i think with speakers since they're one of the few things where it's very hard to guess what the quality and sound will be like from facts and figures alone

This is going to be one of things where i go to the store and try them out

my current strategy is to go in the richer sounds store in Maidstone (only actual audio store i know of locally)  and try out all the stuff they own, after a very long period of time, i will buy something.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 3, 2011)

Thats a good idea Cheesy, just as an example some speakers might be very bassy or warm sounding and you might not like that and you would not really be able to tell that unless you heard them.

There is a Richersounds here in Glasgow, sometimes they do good deals.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 3, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Thats a good idea Cheesy, just as an example some speakers might be very bassy or warm sounding and you might not like that and you would not really be able to tell that unless you heard them.
> 
> There is a Richersounds here in Glasgow, sometimes they do good deals.



one thing that irritates me, is if you look at speakers through the 70's and 80's, they did a lot of speakers that looked like 'bookshelf' speakers, but were scaled up to a massive size.

why can't you buy those anymore?

EDIT: like these -->http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sony-SS-7200-Speakers-/230662995340#ht_500wt_1361 (They actually look really good when you put the speaker grill on)


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 3, 2011)

I dont know anything technical about audio at all. I remember someone said older speakers where still really good but i dont about finding something.

Cheesy those are massive speakers lol.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 3, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I dont know anything technical about audio at all. I remember someone said older speakers where still really good but i dont about finding something.
> 
> Cheesy those are massive speakers lol.



i just used them as an example because a pair of them was in the room next to me and i could just read the model number off them

and yes, they are quite large


----------



## MightyMission (Oct 3, 2011)

Those speakers wont do much more than what modern 2 ways will do,at nominal levels,but at full chat the older boxes won't be clipping mids while trying to do bass ,same with the tops.
There is not really much call for boxes like that these days-people have iPod's with docking stations for home high (lol)fi...
Boutique vendors will still sell such things though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 4, 2011)

Does anyone think a HTC Hero G2 is still a worthwhile buy?


----------



## Millennium (Oct 4, 2011)

Cheesy,

If your budget can stretch you might like these. Seem like a larger bookshelf speaker anyway!


----------



## purecain (Oct 4, 2011)

i grew up round the jungle scene and quality speakers were important... i reccomend anyone go out and buy these... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hgjd4qJlNuc used in a car, which is a bit mad as you can see the bass is bending the roof...

buy from here half way down... http://www.blackaacoustics.co.uk/speakers_index.htm £900 for a pair... 

i use something similar, you cant beat propper bass bins...


----------



## MightyMission (Oct 4, 2011)

They are not proper bass bins!
Sacriledge...
Check http://speakerplans.com/index.php?id=myplay1
stravens/shortman even jts are the people to see for some proper spl bins
most bass bins struggle in cars due to not having enough air,i remeber my pal having a pair of alpine 10s that created a vacuum in his land rover,sounded horrible but was surprisingly powerful.
Lazerdrome was mental back in the day annd most the jungle rigs were just rented off reggae soundsystem owners like myself


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 4, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> one thing that irritates me, is if you look at speakers through the 70's and 80's, they did a lot of speakers that looked like 'bookshelf' speakers, but were scaled up to a massive size.
> 
> why can't you buy those anymore?
> 
> EDIT: like these -->http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sony-SS-7200-Speakers-/230662995340#ht_500wt_1361 (They actually look really good when you put the speaker grill on)



Not quite what you mentioned but perhaps a more modern version, I have a pair of these in my conservatory................

http://www.kef.com/html/gb/showroom...ies/fact_sheet/Floorstanding/207.2/index.html

Powering a combo of Denon and Marantz seperates.  price Tag when they were released..... £12,000!  I bought them 18 months ago from  a local HiFi shop going bust as ex display for £900


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 4, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I bought them 18 months ago from  a local HiFi shop going bust as ex display for £900



you lie!! you put on a balaclava then took your liberated AK47 off the wall and held the shop owner at gun point and threated to shut him down permanently unless he hands you the loot at kick arse prices!!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you lie!! you put on a balaclava then took your liberated AK47 off the wall and held the shop owner at gun point and threated to shut him down permanently unless he hands you the loot at kick arse prices!!!



this is tatty you're talking about, i don't think he'd bother with a balaclava


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you lie!! you put on a balaclava then took your liberated AK47 off the wall and held the shop owner at gun point and threated to shut him down permanently unless he hands you the loot at kick arse prices!!!



Naaaa he wanted 2 grand for them, he was pretty desperate, I could smell the desperation, so I offered him £500, he wanted the 2 grand, we negotiated in between and I left happy...... always barter!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 4, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> always barter!



with your finger on or off the trigger?


----------



## Millennium (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone who wants Deus Ex Human Revolution for PC (steam key) might want to look here.

I'm not selling this, just bought 1 in fact, 2 left of 5 so get your skates on. Sorry if this breaks any rules mods feel free to delete.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Need to find a gaming laptop for about £1000, depending on value for money (£+-£300). What do you guys have?


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 4, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Need to find a gaming laptop for about £1000, depending on value for money (£+-£300). What do you guys have?



http://www.scan.co.uk/products/156-...-6gb-1tb-dvd-rw-webcam-ati5870-win7-hp-64-bit


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 4, 2011)

GX660R, G53 and Alienware M14x are considered already, any others?


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 4, 2011)

Where is Kuro when you need him? He would be able to find you something.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 4, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Anyone who wants Deus Ex Human Revolution for PC (steam key) might want to look here.
> 
> I'm not selling this, just bought 1 in fact, 2 left of 5 so get your skates on. Sorry if this breaks any rules mods feel free to delete.



Thats fine, you are not selling.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 4, 2011)

They are lesser known. but Medion have had some great gaming laptops going by some of the reviews on notebookcheck

they are rated quite highly (81-88%). but have one or 2 small niggles which may or may not be a big of a thing depending what youre requirements are


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 4, 2011)

Went to some place on tottenham court road today, Manager said he will match any online price i can find on PC hardware, plus it is a short walk away from my University so i might be shopping there soon!


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks, but probably not Medion, I need something with easy to find parts all over the world, that limits my choices to the major players (+Clevo chasis)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 4, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Thanks, but probably not Medion, I need something with easy to find parts all over the world, that limits my choices to the major players (+Clevo chasis)



Have you looked at the parts inside a laptop??? Their ALL THE SAME.

Just because a DELL laptop uses an i5 450 doesnt mean any other laptop of similar spec doesnt or wont.

Unless youre talking about going right down to the grain like swapping the mobo or chassis for something else then fair enough but i dont think youre that extreme.

Its all the same.  

My old BenQ S73g was an 'Asia Only' model. but yet I could find parts for it on EBAY. 

Manufacturers use the SAME parts as each other but in different configurations. theres nothing different about them except the brand on the laptop. 

But cool, If you want to hate on Medion because youre afraid parts wont be available.  I know differently of course, but I also do laptop repairs as well as desktop. And i have managed to get parts for even the oldest of laptops ive been asked to repair.  

so take your pick. MSI 660 is also a good choice.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok, managed to delay the purchase, will come back later.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Have you looked at the parts inside a laptop??? Their ALL THE SAME.
> 
> Just because a DELL laptop uses an i5 450 doesnt mean any other laptop of similar spec doesnt or wont.
> 
> ...



Definitely need factor in build quality when it comes to laptops even if they have similar hardware.
I know most ACER users who owns their lowest end laptops are more likely break down than a laptop with same hardware,just because build quality was bad.
£20 less for the GX660R than scan:
http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/MSI_GX660R_1079124.html
The GT550m quite good choice but 5870 still tops it:
http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/ASUS_N53SN-S1280V_1109848.html
Or you can probably try and get the GT680R with GTX460m and sandy bridge CPU:
http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/MSI_GT680R_1071249.html


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 5, 2011)

Build quality is important, he is willing to pay a premium for that, because his old laptop overheats every so often even after shimming.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 5, 2011)

Medion have good build quality. I have a few cousins who have their laptops and they are still working. One had a dead pixel after the first 6months but he sent it in and they fixed it for him.

Netbookcheck gave medion gaming laptops 81-88%. what more could you want??? 99%????

Even my HP DM1 scored 81%. and if you check on notebookchecks main page they currently have some gaming laptops from bespoke gaming laptop builders EVEN an Alienware M18x and theyve rated them between 82-88%.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Medion have good build quality. I have a few cousins who have their laptops and they are still working. One had a dead pixel after the first 6months but he sent it in and they fixed it for him.
> 
> Netbookcheck gave medion gaming laptops 81-88%. what more could you want??? 99%????
> 
> Even my HP DM1 scored 81%. and if you check on notebookchecks main page they currently have some gaming laptops from bespoke gaming laptop builders EVEN an Alienware M18x and theyve rated them between 82-88%.



My friend's Dell scored 80+ and it suffered from overheating. That only manifest itself after long periods of use, something which reviewers will miss, just like Nvidia's fail mobile graphics. I will still get him to take a look, but as with all rich people they will not be bothered with it, which is why I still need "mainstream manufacturers" recommendation. You know how hard it is to convince Monster Beats idiots that their headset is shitty.


----------



## dhdude (Oct 5, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Lots of us do, its the best place to waste your time and money



Sorry for my late reply and all, but thats cool, I saw some others mention it on here before lol


----------



## purecain (Oct 5, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> They are not proper bass bins!
> Sacriledge...
> Check http://speakerplans.com/index.php?id=myplay1
> stravens/shortman even jts are the people to see for some proper spl bins
> ...



i went to watch DJ VIBES when i was 15 at the laserdrome, i was the young kid with the pork pie hat, big chain and rings...:shadedshu lol... good times...

 i'm from doncaster so we grew up with the doncaster warehouse and loads of gypsies/travellers... it was lively man...lol

one of my pals swears by Iration steppas sound system, not sure what he pays to rent it out though... 
he uses it down at SUBDUB in chapeltown leeds.... 

its pretty mad watching everyones hair blowing in the bass waves.... 

those other speakers i put up were just an example of whats available pal...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 5, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> My friend's Dell scored 80+ and it suffered from overheating. That only manifest itself after long periods of use, something which reviewers will miss, just like Nvidia's fail mobile graphics. I will still get him to take a look, but as with all rich people they will not be bothered with it, which is why I still need "mainstream manufacturers" recommendation. You know how hard it is to convince Monster Beats idiots that their headset is shitty.



well if hes rich and he wants mainstream then a MSI GT780DX is nice one for the money. the Medion ones still offer better performance for a lot less though.


----------



## MightyMission (Oct 5, 2011)

i know what you mean fella,i used to climb through toilet windows to get in coz they turned me away at the gates (far too young) haha there were scene's popping up all over the shop wether squat sessions or even a bunch of us making our oldest pal drive round the m25 with no tunes on and windows open listening for subs doing there stuff.

Im from south london which had a plentiful supply of sessions especially when ragga jungle really kicked off in 93 ish

I know chapeltown in leeds very well,so of course i've been to the W.I.C. in laycocke place once or twice  mark irations system is proper,though i prefer reggae sets to sound like they should-the Iration Steppa set (now) is world class for sure-if you want some entertaining stories:ask mark about shrimpers in the 90s 

I been messing with speakers since i was about 13,in fact it was hearing irations kitachi era system that made me want to build my own amps,so i got books and off i went!
the there is a sound called king earthquake that is roughly as powerful if not slightly more-but nowhere near as clean/good sounding!

Jah Tubbys gives some mad vibrations off,throat wobbling stuff...
Shaka is the king of all by far though,that sound could take your breathe away and not let it back till the needle was lifted.Not even loud,just Very Very powerful.
2000w +/- thats for the whole set lol,god valves rock!

my pal used to climb inside scoops i built to test for internal vibrations/bad joints? he was quite happy to lay inside a 1kw bin while it was put through its paces 
now he cant hear so he dont care...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 6, 2011)

would the OCZ 90Gb Sata II SSD in my specs still be worth £80-90 I wonder.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 6, 2011)

Probably closer to £80


----------



## Millennium (Oct 6, 2011)

I paid £72 for an agility 2 recently... £80 sounds about right...

edit: 90gb, 3.5"


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 6, 2011)

Millennium said:


> I paid £72 for an agility 2 recently... £80 sounds about right...



What size?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 6, 2011)

Put my SSD up for sale if anyones interested


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 6, 2011)

My eyes is busted from making the RG Aile Strike. Stickers are damn small and annoying, but the overall detail of the kit is astounding. I still haven't finished, having started at about 2pm until just now with a 1hr break. Chest, head and backpack left.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 6, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> My eyes is busted from making the RG Aile Strike. Stickers are damn small and annoying, but the overall detail of the kit is astounding. I still haven't finished, having started at about 2pm until just now with a 1hr break. Chest, head and backpack left.



Pics???


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 6, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Pics???



When it is done


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 6, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> When it is done



I shall look forward to it


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 7, 2011)

Here i just got some emails saying Delivery Status Notification (Failure)‏ from postmaster@hotmail.com

Apparently i tried to email a bunch of people, but there isnt anything in my deleted emails or sent emails. Someone managed to spam using my email address and to people in my contacts.

Hmmmn changed the password obviously but seems a bit weird, its like they didnt even get into my account but somehow managed to send spam email using my address and to people on my contacts list. Some of the emails must be old ones that dont exist anymore and thats why i was getting Delivery Status Notification (Failure)‏ emails.

Got an email from Scan saying-

"The following email could not be accepted into our system, please use the Scan web site to log your query - http://web6.scan.co.uk/aspnet/support/query.aspx

Thank you for using this service.
http://adgonebad.com/wp-includes/info">http://adgonebad.com/wp-includes/info"

But that is clearly spam too. Weird as i never sign up for any dodgy forums or mailing lists unless its like Ebuyers deals or something.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 7, 2011)

So much work today T.T
Weekend tommorow to finish my Gundam


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 7, 2011)

trying to think what to put for my custom title...


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> trying to think what to put for my custom title...



Bro'fessional


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 8, 2011)

I ar Gundam!


----------



## purecain (Oct 8, 2011)

@MightyMission- we were lucky to grow up when we did man... i've got some extreme memories...

i loved jungle btw... didnt matter which rave it was, you went into the jungle room and all the dreadlock dudes would look over and think... ''look de white boy love riddims man''... did you ever notice not many of the older white guys went in there... 
i still think you can get some sick drops mixing jungle and DnB...like ganja crew..super sharp shooter http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2KZoWLot0g&feature=related

i love the reggea influenced dubstep that the scene initially produced about 4years ago.... 
i'm big into music production...

my pal got signed to techtonic... do you know Jack Sparrow(ryan).... i came down with meningitus and just dropped off the scene... then the ex had a kid... only just starting to play with a few rythems now...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 8, 2011)

I bought one of these nifty USB to Sata/IDE adapter setups

The box arrived this morning with everything BUT the USB to Sata/IDE adapter in it. Already messaged the seller. 

and im some what disapointed as i was hoping to create a fresh clone of my OS.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 10, 2011)

Okay so my mate says he did get a bunch of spam emails from my email address. I think its called spoofing or something like that, they are changing a header or something to be able to mask it as my email. I dont think they actually hacked my email account.

Just running anti virus.

Yeah its late, got a headache and cant sleep.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 11, 2011)

"Google Account disabled due to suspicious activity"
WOW well that fucking sucks. I was just on Youtube yesterday and i changed my password the other day.

Filled in the form and got some goobledegook fucking email to my hotmail account, delivery failed email from google as soon as i filled it in. Tried again same thing, not good! I guess i just wait to see if  they do anything then contact them again.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 13, 2011)

I need to get a job big time, I'm sick of being at home all the time and it's depressing. I come from a sales background but the pressure and stress destroyed me, any ideas on a new career change people?


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 13, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I need to get a job big time, I'm sick of being at home all the time and it's depressing. I come from a sales background but the pressure and stress destroyed me, any ideas on a new career change people?



You might have come from sales, but without knowing what else you are good at I don't think we can suggest something sensible. Teaching would be an option I will always consider though


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 13, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> You might have come from sales, but without knowing what else you are good at I don't think we can suggest something sensible. Teaching would be an option I will always consider though



I'm 32, so really I guess any major professions are out of the question and would take too long to establish myself in. I have thought about more practical work to get me out and about and more physically fit, something as simple as van work or labouring.

I would be a shocking teacher, I get annoyed just trying to describe/explain things to my girlfriend


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 13, 2011)

Fair enough, but while you will not be able to join a professional right now like a early 20 year old, I think its still not too late to at least get a "junior qualification" first, perhaps try to get an internship (read: work for free) in something which might interest you. You might also want to consider working for some charity, ask Tatty to help?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 13, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Fair enough, but while you will not be able to join a professional right now like a early 20 year old, I think its still not too late to at least get a "junior qualification" first, perhaps try to get an internship (read: work for free) in something which might interest you. You might also want to consider working for some charity, ask Tatty to help?



Unfortunately I'm going to have to get a paid position as we are struggling financially as it is. I suppose really I just have to get out of this depression, it's the bain of my life. I am normally such an upbeat person but everything just seems crap recently. 

Cheers for the ideas though fourstaff, I'm sure I can turn this around but I guess it's only yourself that can do that....local jobcentres are becoming a joke nowadays, in my area it's like Chav valley with people abusing all the staff constantly, I'm actually becoming quite disillusioned with the country as a whole but I guess times are hard where ever you are at the moment.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 13, 2011)

Charities pay..... I earn heaps!  if you will turn your hand to most things, start off by going to the local NHS Trust vacancies page, they are regularily looking for Heathcare Assistants and there is a decent progression route, the money is not great when you start though, about 7 quid an hour I think..... my wife is a nurse and they can never recruit enough locally to me here.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 13, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Charities pay..... I earn heaps!  if you will turn your hand to most things, start off by going to the local NHS Trust vacancies page, they are regularily looking for Heathcare Assistants and there is a decent progression route, the money is not great when you start though, about 7 quid an hour I think..... my wife is a nurse and they can never recruit enough locally to me here.



OK Tatty, cheers for that. I shall have a look today and see if there is anything around my way.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 13, 2011)

As a general rule of thumb you will want to avoid Jobcentres, and look around and apply to companies directly. You get more effort points that way.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 13, 2011)

Anyone want buy a 17" LG monitor with 1280x1024 for £20??


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 13, 2011)

Since this is apparently UK only i think it can be posted here

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153524


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 14, 2011)

this is quite possibly the best thing i've ever seen for racing games --> http://www.playseat.com/shop/eu/uk/...g-simulator-playseat-evolution-black-g27.html

it is a bit expensive though, so you'd probably want one of these to go with it --> http://www.vuzix.com/consumer/products_wrap_1200.html just for the effect


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 14, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> this is quite possibly the best thing i've ever seen for racing games --> http://www.playseat.com/shop/eu/uk/...g-simulator-playseat-evolution-black-g27.html



These have been around for years already. I was playing them in the arcades back in 2003. the only difference is the ones in the arcade actually shake and rumble when you hit stuff ingame etc etc.

*Afterburner* in the arcades has a similar seat that swings around and shit as your control the plane. (i love that game)


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> These have been around for years already. I was playing them in the arcades back in 2003. the only difference is the ones in the arcade actually shake and rumble when you hit stuff ingame etc etc.
> 
> *Afterburner* in the arcades has a similar seat that swings around and shit as your control the plane. (i love that game)



the ones in arcades are always attached to really crap games usually(at least the arcades i've been to)

i've seen forza 4 for the first time today, and that actually looks really good

although after the version 2 update they released a few days ago (which improved game in so many ways and got rid of most of the loading screens), i still think GT5 is better overall (only exception is forza 4 does look a bit better now)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 14, 2011)

I seen on a video on youtube that you can unlock the Warthog from Halo in it. Unfortunately you cant drive it. but you can look at and fap to a HD render of it. 

I wasnt much of a halo fan but I still think it sucks that you cant take that on the track


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I seen on a video on youtube that you can unlock the Warthog from Halo in it. Unfortunately you cant drive it. but you can look at and fap to a HD render of it.
> 
> I wasnt much of a halo fan but I still think it sucks that you cant take that on the track



Freedom the reason that is the cars are all realistically tuned to perform variant to the road. You cant get specs for a futuristic wheel or suspension so how would you program how it handles?

Something to do with the driving physics and how they perform relative to the road.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 15, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Freedom the reason that is the cars are all realistically tuned to perform variant to the road. You cant get specs for a futuristic wheel or suspension so how would you program how it handles?
> 
> Something to do with the driving physics and how they perform relative to the road.



well you could make it drive like it does in Halo but that would make it the worst handling military vehicle ever to be put in a driving game (seriously, if real vehicles were that unstable they would be unusable, rolls over so easily it's unbelievable)


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 15, 2011)

I like how jeremy clarkson does the voice over in that, makes it a little interesting


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 16, 2011)

> Speaking to Eurogamer, Greenwalt explained that the technology used in the Warthog simply doesn't exist in any of Forza's other cars – notably its "crab walking" four wheel steering – meaning Turn 10 would have to build it from scratch. It's not that the Turn 10 team is incapable, Greenwalt noted that they have the specs, but it would be "a big investment" in order to support a single vehicle.
> 
> The final straw, apparently, is that there's no way to simulate the Warthog's tires. All of Forza's tire physics are based on real-world tires, meaning that each tire in the game should react to road conditions in a (very) realistic way. Said Greenwalt, "they didn't give us tires from nanotube technology from 2525."




I think it trumps GT5 in about every way. I havnt got it yet because im not paying £35 for it when i think it will drop in price before christmas.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 16, 2011)

HAHA...My sister is all the way in Japan, her laptop broke and then she tried to fix it herself by opening it up.

She says she fixed the problem, but not long after that her laptop died again.

now she wants me to webcam with her and help her fix it.

And...
I...
Just..
Straight...
Out...
Said....


Spoiler












 

So, she thinks its alright to be a bitch to me whenever shes around. 
now she expects me to help her!!

Like hell I will.


----------



## Millennium (Oct 17, 2011)

Well on saturday night I reformatted my storage disks, long story short windows setup hosed my raid and trying to restore it (which should have worked, according to stories online) just left me with 2tb of corrupt crap. And a 20 hour + chkdsk session for good laughs too.

So I started again, and now monday evening I must have downloaded at least 120gb since saturday, loving it! Slightly worried my ISP will get angry, I am with o2 on one of their older uncapped plans though, so they can go suck it. If they cut me off Sky unlimited should do me fine, and is a bit cheaper.

Steam library is scary trying to download the whole lot again. Serious GBs there...

how is everyone?


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 17, 2011)

Well im sitting here with a 3870 in my PC.... OCUK have basically screwed nicely... another 10 days to wait for a fucking refund after they wasted my time... i wish i lived closer to them, so i could just chain myself to the store til they refunded me!

Dirty fuckers....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 17, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Well im sitting here with a 3870 in my PC.... OCUK have basically screwed nicely... another 10 days to wait for a fucking refund after they wasted my time... i wish i lived closer to them, so i could just chain myself to the store til they refunded me!
> 
> Dirty fuckers....



Youre speaking too soon..... you might not even get the refund in another 10days knowing OCuk.

Im sure i dont need to warn you what sort of ride your in for when you decide to shop with OCuK, Its been mentioned in the UK Clubhouse enough times already


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 17, 2011)

Tried to reformat my laptop today, the optical drive doesn't want to read anything. Will have to wait for a blank external harddrive to come in and make it a bootable win7 drive before proceeding.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 17, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Tried to reformat my laptop today, the optical drive doesn't want to read anything. Will have to wait for a blank external harddrive to come in and make it a bootable win7 drive before proceeding.



I loaded my W7 installation on to a 4GB USB stick a long time ago.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I loaded my W7 installation on to a 4GB USB stick a long time ago.



I didn't do that, this is my first (re)install for almost a year.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 17, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I didn't do that, this is my first (re)install for almost a year.



I'm still using disks for all my stuff as my biggest memory stick is 2gb

over 12000 posts in the clubhouse now


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I'm still using disks for all my stuff as my biggest memory stick is 2gb
> 
> over 12000 posts in the clubhouse now



you can get a pretty nippy 16GB USB stick with upto 17-24MB/s transfer rate for around £10 now. Im using one right now and i use it to store all my system drivers, some applications and some other random stuff.

but it saved me having to burn a new backup utility CD every few months which was what i was doing previously


----------



## razaron (Oct 17, 2011)

I've found smaller e-tailers, such as cclonline, to be overall better than larger e-tailers.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 17, 2011)

razaron said:


> I've found smaller e-tailers, such as cclonline, to be overall better than larger e-tailers.



Quite a lot harder to find good deals from them too.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 17, 2011)

I mainly use Ebuyer. SCAN and have a fair few dealings with KustomPCs. Ive used Novatech too previously, but for some reason they tend to charge more VAT for the exact same parts priced up else where.

My only current gripe with scan is EVERYTHING has to be next day delivery - there is no cheaper option, So if you only need 1 small item, you end up paying £3.80 or something for delivery when 1st class standard would have been fine for £1 or 2. its not worth ordering 1 small item from them like 1 120 or 140mm casefan for instance. Its just not worth the P&P


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I mainly use Ebuyer. SCAN and have a fair few dealings with KustomPCs. Ive used Novatech too previously, but for some reason they tend to charge more VAT for the exact same parts priced up else where.
> 
> My only current gripe with scan is EVERYTHING has to be next day delivery - there is no cheaper option, So if you only need 1 small item, you end up paying £3.80 or something for delivery when 1st class standard would have been fine for £1 or 2. its not worth ordering 1 small item from them like 1 120 or 140mm casefan for instance. Its just not worth the P&P



Lol, thats because some charge vat on shipping costs where others dont I think, after all 20% is 20%   it's a bit naughty really because all they are doing is passing the couriers charge straight to you, and then they can claim back those charges anyways when they do their VAT return........ so they make 20% of the actual courier charge for every transaction for doing nothing basically, where as some are just decent and take the hit but claim back at end of year.

I use lots of etailers, many of which are better (in some ways) than ebuyer/scan etc (although I do quite like them), Tekheads, Overclock (not Overclockers UK) and Ginger6 are but a few.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 18, 2011)

I know about tekheads and ginger6. been meaning to give them ago


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 18, 2011)

Harddisk here  

USB3's connectors look different from USB2's.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 18, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol, thats because some charge vat on shipping costs where others dont I think, after all 20% is 20%   it's a bit naughty really because all they are doing is passing the couriers charge straight to you, and then they can claim back those charges anyways when they do their VAT return........ so they make 20% of the actual courier charge for every transaction for doing nothing basically, where as some are just decent and take the hit but claim back at end of year.
> 
> I use lots of etailers, many of which are better (in some ways) than ebuyer/scan etc (although I do quite like them), Tekheads, Overclock (not Overclockers UK) and Ginger6 are but a few.



Go register to Hexus and get upto 25 or 50 post i can't remember on their community and get Scan delivery for free when you spend more than £20 excluding VAT.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 18, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Go register to Hexus and get upto 25 or 50 post i can't remember on their community and get Scan delivery for free when you spend more than £20 excluding VAT.



Aria do a similar thing


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 18, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Go register to Hexus and get upto 25 or 50 post i can't remember on their community and get Scan delivery for free when you spend more than £20 excluding VAT.



same deal is at AV forums as well, except the only requirement is that you have an account more then 14 days old


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Go register to Hexus and get upto 25 or 50 post i can't remember on their community and get Scan delivery for free when you spend more than £20 excluding VAT.



I am thanks........ just don't like scan as much as Novatech and Ebuyer.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 18, 2011)

done a chargeback with my bank, gonna order of ebuyer or from a nice shop in town when i get teh cash back, gonna call me tomorrow about the extra details...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 18, 2011)

It takes longer then 1 day to get your cash back you know. your money can be held as long as 30days while they review your case.

Not trying to shit on your happy thoughts, but they will most likely call you tomorrow to confirm if its possible or not then take another week (or more) to get your money.

thats what ive heard at least.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> It takes longer then 1 day to get your cash back you know. your money can be held as long as 30days while they review your case.
> 
> Not trying to shit on your happy thoughts, but they will most likely call you tomorrow to confirm if its possible or not then take another week (or more) to get your money.
> 
> thats what ive heard at least.



I've heard is is usually done within 1 week of filing the complaint...
It is better than the 28days that OCUK magically make up...


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 19, 2011)

managed to get the gigabyte gtx570 windforce x3 for no extra cost.... so i have made £44 + free batman code - £5 postage


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 19, 2011)

what happened to the chargeback?

If you can get the 570 and your money back. that would be totally win


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 19, 2011)

Asking for a bit of an appraisal on my 2GB XFX 6950. It's the reference card below...







Currently flashed to a 6970 without issue, how much d'you think someone would pay? It's only 10 months old.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 19, 2011)

Not 100% Sure. but i would say anywhere between £220-250 as its a 6970 in disguise. XFX 6970s still retail at around £280 so i think £240 or 250 is a fair price. but i think your more likely to get £230 for it


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not 100% Sure. but i would say anywhere between £220-250 as its a 6970 in disguise. XFX 6970s still retail at around £280 so i think £240 or 250 is a fair price. but i think your more likely to get £230 for it



I'd be more than happy with £230. I'm tempted to put it up for sale as I really want to get into downsampling and it's far easier to do on nVIDIA cards. Hmmm.... I wonder if anyone with a 570 would want to swap.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 19, 2011)

570s sure are nice performers. some reviews put them faster then a 6970 by a tiny margin which is just horrific as a 6970 costs more


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 19, 2011)

Well i have a nice card arriving tomorrow make me an offer


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 19, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'd be more than happy with £230. I'm tempted to put it up for sale as I really want to get into downsampling and it's far easier to do on nVIDIA cards. Hmmm.... I wonder if anyone with a 570 would want to swap.





Bo$$ said:


> Well i have a nice card arriving tomorrow make me an offer


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 19, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'd be more than happy with £230. I'm tempted to put it up for sale as I really want to get into downsampling and it's far easier to do on nVIDIA cards. Hmmm.... I wonder if anyone with a 570 would want to swap.



Yeah, I am swapping out mine also for a 570..... just cause I am bored and need a change, I have a pile of new kit unopened here that I have had for 4 weeks but not had the time yet to install it all so may as well get a card too.  This is mine @ 1.18V................


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 19, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Well i have a nice card arriving tomorrow make me an offer



I only have the card, nothing else. Otherwise I'd make an offer. If I could downsample properly in CCC I wouldn't even think about getting an nVIDIA card.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 19, 2011)

oh alright, i think selling outright would be best bet 

Tatty, i hope my card will do 940 core


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 19, 2011)

Right, CCCP and MPC-HC are being jerks. My subs load, but I have to switch the subs through vorbis in the tray rather than use right click and switch subs inside MPC-HC. Anyone know the fix?


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey guys - I'm back - what have I missed? Is Bulldozer all it's cracked up to be?


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 21, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Hey guys - I'm back - what have I missed? Is Bulldozer all it's cracked up to be?



Nope...


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 21, 2011)

I was just looking at the pages - the whole situation is pretty laughable to someone who's just come back from like 6 weeks away.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 21, 2011)

Im getting these pre-BF3 shakes....Im gonna call up Tesco and ask them for a status update on my copy of BF3. I NEED TO KNOW ITS GONNA BE HERE ON THE 28TH (or earlier) otherwise im gonna cancel and get it via download or something....


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 21, 2011)

Don't know if this is allowed; im not offering or selling anything just wanted to know if my appraisal was about right or off.

Want to get rid of my; Phenom II X4 955BE and M4A79XTD EVO motherboard, i have 4 gigs of 1333mhz ram i ran at 7-7-7-21 i could chuck in for a little. I was thinking this could go towards a i5 2500k and z68/p67 motherboard.

Im thinking £75 for cpu and £50 for mobo, maybe like i said throw in that extra ram for £15 or something seeing the prices of ram today (couldn't shift it before ram fell in price so i got stuck with it).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 21, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Don't know if this is allowed; im not offering or selling anything just wanted to know if my appraisal was about right or off.
> 
> Want to get rid of my; Phenom II X4 955BE and M4A79XTD EVO motherboard, i have 4 gigs of 1333mhz ram i ran at 7-7-7-21 i could chuck in for a little. I was thinking this could go towards a i5 2500k and z68/p67 motherboard.
> 
> Im thinking £75 for cpu and £50 for mobo, maybe like i said throw in that extra ram for £15 or something seeing the prices of ram today (couldn't shift it before ram fell in price so i got stuck with it).



or you could keep the ram and overclock it to 1600Mhz


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> or you could keep the ram and overclock it to 1600Mhz



Fair answer but i have better ram in my specs that i want to keep. Anyway its 4x1gb sticks lmao! I dont know if it would oc to 1600mhz.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 21, 2011)

£75 for the CPU seems a little steep given that you can get it for lower then £90 if you look around - I suggest £60

£40 for the mobo seems fair, and the ram is there to sweeten the deal


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> £75 for the CPU seems a little steep given that you can get it for lower then £90 if you look around - I suggest £60
> 
> £40 for the mobo seems fair, and the ram is there to sweeten the deal



You can get a new x4 955BE from Aria for £82.50 but the motherboard i have no idea £50 seemed okay to me, £45 seems good. I think ill try and sell the cpu for as much as i can get, £75 was a bit hopeful compared to the price of a new one.

Any idea on 1155 motherboard? Would spend about £100 give or take £20.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 21, 2011)

i got a shop near me who does Z67+2500k+4gb ram £300

I am looking to upgrade to the same platform


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 21, 2011)

There was an aria deal on a 2500k at £155 if i remember, that was only last week i think? Well i missed that but i got a feeling something else might come up soon.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 21, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> You can get a new x4 955BE from Aria for £82.50



I always count P&P as part of the price - after all, you need to pay for delivery to get it (unless its free delivery) It will be just under £90

theres no point selling second hand goods for £20-25 off the retail price (its a trend with you. its not the first time i have observed this)

If it was brand new or used for a few weeks for £20-25 off then thats fine. but you have had the parts for a while and £20-25 off full RRP is just too much for parts that youve had for so long.

for £20-25 more id rather just for for the retail price. that way i get the full warranty with it. instead of whatevers left of it.


I know you wana get back as much money as you can for it. but for second hand goods that are hardly brand new - £20-25 off Full RRP is nothing unless the guy is desperate to parts and real short on cash


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 21, 2011)

Trend? I hadn't noticed.

I'm wondering what the second hand selling rate of a Phenom II quad is now. Just had a search on gumtree and only one person was selling a x4 955 and they had to price it down from £70 to £60, most of the stuff ive seen has sold for about £60-70.

My first guess was just a wild guess, i hadn't looked to compare prices yet.


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 21, 2011)

Bump!!! I'm back....


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 21, 2011)

HUSKIE! Been a few months hasn't it? I thought you where gone, foreveeeeer.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 21, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Trend? I hadn't noticed.
> 
> I'm wondering what the second hand selling rate of a Phenom II quad is now. Just had a search on gumtree and only one person was selling a x4 955 and they had to price it down from £70 to £60, most of the stuff ive seen has sold for about £60-70.
> 
> My first guess was just a wild guess, i hadn't looked to compare prices yet.



Last time you were selling a hard drive £10 cheaper off RRP - it was either you or someone else on this forum. if that wasnt you then im sorry.




HUSKIE said:


> Bump!!! I'm back....







Mr Anderson...... We've missed you


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 21, 2011)

lol its cool, must have been some other tpu user; i havnt sold anything since 2009 on tpu. Usually if im selling on ebay or similar, i would sell for the going selling rate whatever that happens to be. Who would sell a hard drive for £10er less than brand new? hahaha was anyone actually interested?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 21, 2011)

no - cuz i got there early and pointed it out to them a new one costs £10 more


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 21, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111021/1265006458679.jpg
> HUSKIE! Been a few months hasn't it? I thought you where gone, foreveeeeer.



My son is already here in uk last july. Don't have much time to visit in our forum. 
Spending my time with him.


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Last time you were selling a hard drive £10 cheaper off RRP - it was either you or someone else on this forum. if that wasnt you then im sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 22, 2011)

guys, can a Faulty Storage HDD cause an unstable system??


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 22, 2011)

Finally finished my Aile Strike, and stickers are not even up yet =.=

Pictures tonight


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 22, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> guys, can a Faulty Storage HDD cause an unstable system??



YES, failing HDD's can always cause BSODs




Fourstaff said:


> Finally finished my Aile Strike, and stickers are not even up yet =.=
> 
> Pictures tonight



Its always a better idea to attach the sticker on to the peice of the model first before attaching the peice to the rest of the model.

that way you dont have difficult angles to work around or press down to hard when it comes to putting the stickers on the completed model and risk breaking something


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its always a better idea to attach the sticker on to the peice of the model first before attaching the peice to the rest of the model.
> 
> that way you dont have difficult angles to work around or press down to hard when it comes to putting the stickers on the completed model and risk breaking something



Only the stickers "outside" or those I don't plan to stick are not on, eg stickers on shield (which I plan to stick), on body (not), and on backpack (going to stick). I have damaged the left shoulder a bit, now the shoulder armour is a bit lose. Otherwise, the model is largely fine (if a bit undecorated).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 22, 2011)

speaking of decorating....Im probably gonna spray paint my Gundam Destiny Xtreme Blast Mode black to go with the red holographic wings. that would just look pwnage


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey guys, looking for a little advice.  I have a Samsung F4 sat here that amongst other bits of kit (2133mhz Ram, GTX 560Ti blah blah) I might actually get around to installing tomorrow.

I have not swapped out drives for ages, I want to do a straight swap, the F4 for my now ageing boot drive, is there any way (software?) that I can copy..... clone, whatever you like to call it the current boot drive and all its contents including windows and desktop shortcuts etc staraight onto the new drive, then simply remove the old drive so it will boot up straight into windows?

Obviously I want to avoid a fresh windows install and re-install of other software that resided on the old boot drive, I keep my main proggies on another drive so hopefully with no drive letter changes once the new is in and the old is out everything might work.

Hope that all makes sense!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 22, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Hey guys, looking for a little advice.  I have a Samsung F4 sat here that amongst other bits of kit (2133mhz Ram, GTX 560Ti blah blah) I might actually get around to installing tomorrow.
> 
> I have not swapped out drives for ages, I want to do a straight swap, the F4 for my now ageing boot drive, is there any way (software?) that I can copy..... clone, whatever you like to call it the current boot drive and all its contents including windows and desktop shortcuts etc staraight onto the new drive, then simply remove the old drive so it will boot up straight into windows?
> 
> ...



I use Acronis


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 22, 2011)

http://www.easeus.com

Lets you make a boot CD and clone a hard drive at boot.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks, so will they both allow me to do what I want completely?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 22, 2011)

Yep. If you go into 'tools&utilities' option in Acronis you will find the clone disk option. easy as hell to configure. then it will ask for you to restart your PC and take over from there.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 22, 2011)

I always create a WIM file of a fresh Windows with and without drivers/software. This way I can just apply either when my hardware gets updated. Bit of a barebones was of doing things as opposed to Arconis or Ghost but it works.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> YES, failing HDD's can always cause BSODs



even without the OS, pagefile or any applications installed?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 22, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> even without the OS, pagefile or any applications installed?



Potentially. Yes


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 22, 2011)

Hardware (HDDs; in this context) can cause software (Windows; BSODs) to go wrong when the hardware itself is failing.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 22, 2011)

As promised. Lighting is really bad, and there are 10 people trampling about my flat atm so I can't really take a better picture for now.

Edit: Oh, and stickers are not on yet, it should look a lot better than this


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 23, 2011)

I just won an auction for a boxed copy of Lethal Enforcers for Sega Mega CD, final price was £13.50 inc postage but I dont have a CRT TV to play it on 
I need to get a small portable tv from gumtree or similar, pain in the arse trying to find one with a RGB scart connection.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 23, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I just won an auction for a boxed copy of Lethal Enforcers for Sega Mega CD, final price was £13.50 inc postage but I dont have a CRT TV to play it on
> I need to get a small portable tv from gumtree or similar, pain in the arse trying to find one with a RGB scart connection.



Surely your TV would have a normal Scart connection at the back even if its a HD TV?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 23, 2011)

I think they are becoming slowly phased out.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 23, 2011)

Already spoken to Kuro, my problem isn't that i dont have a RGB scart connection on my TV its that my current tv is LCD and i need a CRT. The reason i need a CRT is because that game uses a lightgun and those only work on CRT because of the scanlines.

Most of my old consoles infact most scart devices output RGB through scart but finding an old portable tv with an RGB scart connection will be difficult, its not like people advertise that feature. Most scart sockets are either RGB or just A/V like the composite red/white/yellow jacks but just in a scart block form. A lot of the widescreen tvs had both scarts, my old widescreen did but i had to get rid of it because i dont have room for 2 massive tvs.

/end of rant.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 23, 2011)

That's me just got my Google account back. It was a hassle, i had to create a yahoo email account just so they could send replies about the recovery to me (for some reason the recovery process didn't like my hotmail). The form you fill in is a bit complicated luckily your youtube profile page tells you how long you've been a member for.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 23, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> I think they are becoming slowly phased out.



they aren't, and lets face it if they tried too everyone's still got far too much stuff that runs of scart and other analog connections


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 23, 2011)

Guys I'm having to sell my rig, can you give me any idea on what a fair saleable price would be ( serious, no silly amounts) Cheers.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 23, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Guys I'm having to sell my rig, can you give me any idea on what a fair saleable price would be ( serious, no silly amounts) Cheers.



I recently spec'd a similar rig for my cousin that had a GTX 560 Ti, 8GB of RAM, a 2TB HDD & 500W CX Corsair PSU for less than £500 inc del. It didn't have a monitor so I'd say including the monitor you'd probably be wanting to ask for about £450 max, £350 min.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 23, 2011)

Would it help if we priced up what the parts would be new?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 23, 2011)

I could be getting my copy to BF3 tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im soooOOoOoOO excited!!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I could be getting my copy to BF3 tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Im soooOOoOoOO excited!!!



99% sure you won't be able to install it for a few days anyway


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 23, 2011)

Can pre-download on Origin, so you may be able to install it but not play it.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 23, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Can pre-download on Origin, so you may be able to install it but not play it.



whatever way it happens it won't work


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 23, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> whatever way it happens it won't work



It will if i want to play early and use a certain patch located on a certain torrent site 

I can get SP mode done and out of the way then move onto multiplayer straight away as soon as servers go up


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> It will if i want to play early and use a certain patch located on a certain torrent site
> 
> I can get SP mode done and out of the way then move onto multiplayer straight away as soon as servers go up



I wouldn't bother risking it tbh.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey I just had an early Xmas....... my cousin bought a MSI GTX 570 Twin Frozr III, took delivery of it Friday and installed it this morning..... lol it wont work, he only has a 500W PSU, so he has taken my yet un-opened 560Ti and given me the 570..... he would not take any cash difference!!!!  happy Man


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 23, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Hey I just had an early Xmas....... my cousin bought a MSI GTX 570 Twin Frozr III, took delivery of it Friday and installed it this morning..... lol it wont work, he only has a 500W PSU, so he has taken my yet un-opened 560Ti and given me the 570..... he would not take any cash difference!!!!  happy Man



Lucky old git.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 23, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Would it help if we priced up what the parts would be new?



Nah, I have an idea on pricing now and it's going to be cheap, cheap as I need it to be a quick sale. Thanks for the offer though and cheers for your input as well Innocent. 

I won't be away from here for too long, come January I'll be speccing and building a beast but I'm sure going to miss gaming and TPU until then.


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey, need your prayers!!!

Tomorrow we're going to home office in sheffield to apply our permanent residency here in uk with my mrs and 2 yr old lovely son. Hope we'll pass......


Regards,
Dennis


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 24, 2011)

good luck huskie


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 24, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 24, 2011)

good luck


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 24, 2011)

Good luck...... how long before you will get an answer?


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 24, 2011)

good luck, hope all goes well


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 24, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Good luck...... how long before you will get an answer?



We get the result tomorrow as well after reviewing our documents.

Thank you guys!!!


----------



## Millennium (Oct 24, 2011)

Best of luck I would be nervous as hell if that was me lol


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 24, 2011)

Millennium;24
34670 said:
			
		

> Best of luck I would be nervous as hell if that was me lol



Yes mate you're right i feel sick and nervous indeed. 

Thank you.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 24, 2011)

yay my gtx 570 idles at 33C!!!! and max at 64C at like 50% fan at 900/1800/2050 LOL, this is madness!


good luck huskie you are a great guy and hope you stay with us


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 24, 2011)

Same, i hope everything goes well.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 24, 2011)

Think I am going to keep my faithfull 6950's (6970 flashed) as I like the thought of the 2gig of memory, I have a buyer for the GTX 570 Twin Frozr III @ £225 so will flog it.

As an aside, my one 6950 flashed to 6970 works lovely at 940mhz @ 1.2V, no matter how much volts it wont go faster stabily but I guess that is because it's maxed the +20% Powerplay.

My other card will not do more than 865mhz flashed no matter how much volts I put thru it, this is fairly common with some that get flashed.  So I played a little tonight, did some reading, re-flashed the card back to 6950 but with the Asus Bios (modded to 1.175V), downloaded the newest Asus Smartdoctor, installed it, enabled the overclocking headroom, uninstalled Smartdoctor and voila!  I now have a 6950 with the CCC upper limit raised from 840 to 1300mhz!!!  Now the baby will do 950mhz with powerplay @ 15% and I get significantly better fps than I did flashed to 6970 at just the 865mhz....... at aguess you need about an extra 50-60mhz over the 6970 clocks to make up for the extra shaders so I am well happy....... damn I love these dual Bios cards!


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 24, 2011)

Thats quite the stroke of luck Tatty. Going to see about moving to Sandybridge end of next month i think, any ideas for a motherboard? Ive got about £100 give or take £20.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 24, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Thats quite the stroke of luck Tatty. Going to see about moving to Sandybridge end of next month i think, any ideas for a motherboard? Ive got about £100 give or take £20.



Not really upto speed on Sandybridge boards...... freedom knows the score on them, I did consider upgrading to a 2600K but to be honest, my 920 that I have had since they came out I dunno 2 or 3 years ago is still going strong, I can run her at 4.4gig for benching but she plays 24/7 at 4.1gig, thats plenty for me these days.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 24, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Not really upto speed on Sandybridge boards...... freedom knows the score on them, I did consider upgrading to a 2600K but to be honest, my 920 that I have had since they came out I dunno 2 or 3 years ago is still going strong, I can run her at 4.4gig for benching but she plays 24/7 at 4.1gig, thats plenty for me these days.



It was more of a general question to anyone but yeah Freedom should be able to point one out for me. 2600k is out of my price range, 2500k is all i need for games and the odd video encode.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 24, 2011)

Is crossfire or SLi an important feature?

Nvm

Just spotted this on Ebuyer

perfect for £120


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link.

My current board is crossfire but its not really important, at least at the time i bought my current motherboard the crossfire boards had a better chipset or more features over just an m-atx board. Its cool that board supports both incase i ever wanted to use it.

I was thinking of a P67 board. I dont have or plan to get an SSD soon and i dont to use the integrated GPU.

Gigabyte motherboards any good?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 25, 2011)

I havent got much experience with gigabyte boards, but from ive seen they overclock just as well


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 25, 2011)

I use nothing but Giggy boards these days, I have spent 10 years using Asus predominantly, and whilst I still like them, I find £ for £ giggy's superior for overclocking and stability, just a personal preference really.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 25, 2011)

THIS MSI BOARD

Comes highly recommended by bit-tech and only costs £101


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 25, 2011)

It's slightly cheaper at Aria.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 25, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> It's slightly cheaper at Aria.



no it's not you have to pay postage


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 25, 2011)

Dang, Aria miss a sale. Pays to be on their forums.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 25, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Dang, Aria miss a sale. Pays to be on their forums.



the time it takes to answer posts on their forums isn't worth the £1-2 you might save when buying stuff


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> the time it takes to answer posts on their forums isn't worth the £1-2 you might save when buying stuff



Depends on what you buy & how much. Plus, it's better than nothing... cough cough.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 25, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Hey I just had an early Xmas....... my cousin bought a MSI GTX 570 Twin Frozr III, took delivery of it Friday and installed it this morning..... lol it wont work, he only has a 500W PSU, so he has taken my yet un-opened 560Ti and given me the 570..... he would not take any cash difference!!!!  happy Man



Has your cousin oc'd his zimmer frame  Nice swap you got there though


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> THIS MSI BOARD
> 
> Comes highly recommended by bit-tech and only costs £101



After reading that review im leaning towards getting this after all bit-tech basically said its their favourite P67 board. I will have a look at some other motherboard reviews on other sites.

Gigabyte i keep hearing are really decent now. I had a MSI K9A Platinum 939pin years ago which was very good. I am not what you would call brand centric, as long as its highly recommended i would buy it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 25, 2011)

tigger said:


> Has your cousin oc'd his zimmer frame  Nice swap you got there though



He is a lot younger than me (although he don't look it ) I think he is only 38 or 39...... whippersnapper.


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey guys, we've got our residency while ago.

Finally!!!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 25, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Hey guys, we've got our residency while ago.
> 
> Finally!!!!!!



so now you are here to stay?


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 25, 2011)

Anytime i want to stay guys. 100% we stay here in uk


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 25, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Anytime i want to stay guys. 100% we stay here in uk



so your not going to Canada?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> so your not going to Canada?



You sound disappointed


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 25, 2011)

well since huskie has residency. he buys the first round


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 25, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> You sound disappointed



of course not, i just wanted to make sure he isn't going to move somewhere else now


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 25, 2011)

What am going to canada mate? If we apply to british citizen sure we're able to go to canada and other parts of the country.


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 25, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Hey guys, we've got our residency while ago.
> 
> Finally!!!!





cheesy999 said:


> so your not going to Canada?



We can go to canada what we're going to do is apply the visa for the canada.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 25, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> We can go to canada what we're going to do is apply the visa for the canada.



your going to apply for a visa to Canada?

this has gotten confusing

Why couldn't you go to Canada before you had Uk residency?

are you going to Canada now?


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 25, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> We can go to canada what we're going to do is apply the visa for the canada.



I dont understand.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 25, 2011)

i think what he means is he could apply for a Visa to go to Canada now he's a UK resident


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i think what he means is he could apply for a Visa to go to Canada now he's a UK resident



What like to visit? or to stay there? What Canada dont hand out Visa to Filipinos you have to become a British Citizen?


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 25, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> What like to visit? or to stay there? What Canada dont hand out Visa to Filipinos you have to become a British Citizen?



how should i know?

i think it's some sort of response to me asking if he's going to Canada, but the Grammar's so poor i have no idea whether he is or isn't


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 25, 2011)

LOL


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey guys 

Looking at getting back into the scene soon. Trying to find a new job to get me some monies for an X79 build. Been 4 months since i had a computer!

Edit, "Last Online: 127 days ago" to be exact.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 25, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Looking at getting back into the scene soon. Trying to find a new job to get me some monies for an X79 build. Been 4 months since i had a computer!
> 
> Edit, "Last Online: 127 days ago" to be exact.



Dont tell me you couldnt afford the rent so you sold your PC??


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Looking at getting back into the scene soon. Trying to find a new job to get me some monies for an X79 build. Been 4 months since i had a computer!
> 
> Edit, "Last Online: 127 days ago" to be exact.



I have been wondering were you have been LOL


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i think what he means is he could apply for a Visa to go to Canada now he's a UK resident


He'a right but atm we're not going to canada yet. We need to sort out our future here for my lovely son.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 25, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> He'a right but atm we're not going to canada yet. We need to sort out our future here for my lovely son.



so you are planning on going to Canada at some point?


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 25, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> What like to visit? or to stay there? What Canada dont hand out Visa to Filipinos you have to become a British Citizen?



Can handle it out visa for filipinos if you have employer or relatives in canada same as here visit visa,working permit visa,blah blah.. Easy to go there if we're british citizen. Maybe after 3months we apply for british citizen, hope that home office won't abolish.


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> so you are planning on going to Canada at some point?



Not yet mate, qiute expensive. British citizenship first before anything.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 25, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Not yet mate, qiute expensive. British citizenship first before anything.



so i actually guessed correctly? 

i want to go to Canada as well but it is really expensive, looked it up online a few days ago it's about £600 a person for a week's trip


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 25, 2011)

More expensive if you're going to philippines. £850 for 1 month stay with 12-14hrs straight on the airplane via KLM airways.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 25, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> More expensive if you're going to philippines. £850 for 1 month stay with 12-14hrs straight on the airplane via KLM airways.



i tried to see how much it would cost to get to Japan once, thats something like £2000 for the flights alone


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 25, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> More expensive if you're going to philippines. £850 for 1 month stay with 12-14hrs straight on the airplane via KLM airways.



but the biggest difference between Philippines and Canada is the exchange rate. £700-1000 coverted to peso's means you can live like a king for more then just a few weeks. cost of living is fairly cheap there. ALCOHOL is also cheap. £20 will get you enough alcohol for a small party. some of their 'cheap' alcohol is pretty potent too lol. My friend told me what the name of it was but i cant remember.

Then.... 

Canada = 98% french. - dont want to go there lol.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 25, 2011)

So how come its easier to get into the UK rather than Canada? Just interested thats all.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 25, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> So how come its easier to get into the UK rather than Canada? Just interested thats all.



He has a family in the UK




FreedomEclipse said:


> Canada = 98% french. - dont want to go there lol.



No Canada = 32% Canadian, 21% English, 15% French, 15% Scotish, 15% Irish

EDIT: Don't see why it's hard for him to get to Canada



> As of 2007, almost one in five Canadians (19.8%) were foreign-born. Nearly 60 percent of new immigrants come from Asia (including the Middle East).[162] The leading emigrating countries to Canada were China, *Philippines* and India.[163] By 2031, one in three Canadians could belong to a visible minority group.[164]


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 25, 2011)

They are from here?

EDIT: Where is that "forget it" picture lol. Its his private business i shouldn't even be asking.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 25, 2011)

WOW my mates dad is such a dick faced retard, he took a swig of Isopropyl alcohol. I gave my mate some and poured it into a bottle about a month ago. His dad found it and thought it was some sort of booze and took a drink. Cant imagine how his insides feel i mean the skin on my hands was fucked when i was only using a cotton bud and a tiny amount, irritated my skin. Luckily the dipshit didn't drink enough to poison himself. LUCKILY he didn't drink a lot just a sip, not enough to do damage but enough to make a man sick. My mate said he is okay so i dont know if he has had any symptoms.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 25, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> WOW my mates dad is such a dick faced retard, he took a swig of Isopropyl alcohol. I gave my mate some and poured it into a bottle about a month ago. His dad found it and thought it was some sort of booze and took a drink.
> 
> Cant imagine how his insides feel i mean the skin on my hands was fucked when i was only using a cotton bud and a tiny amount, irritated my skin. Luckily the dipshit didn't drink enough to poison himself.



are you sure?, the poisonous dose on that is 15ml


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> are you sure?, the poisonous dose on that is 15ml



Nah a lethal dose is a lot more than that, my mate does some biology thing at uni so when he looks up that stuff he understands it. 250ml is a lethal dose, its not as toxic as methanol.
"Doses of above 20 mL may produce toxic effects"

Like i said in my other post he might get sick but i dont think he will die, its not like he has passed out or went blind yet.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 26, 2011)

has anyone ever had that dream where they get thrown into an allout cage match with a doppelganger from an alternate universe that moves like you, thinks like you, and fights like you?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 26, 2011)

Fcksake i lost my receipt for posting something off with my reference number... :'(


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Dont tell me you couldnt afford the rent so you sold your PC??



Nah. Actually just got bored of the whole scene. Last 4 month have comprised of everything great in life 



brandonwh64 said:


> I have been wondering were you have been LOL



Just, out and about


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> has anyone ever had that dream where they get thrown into an allout cage match with a doppelganger from an alternate universe that moves like you, thinks like you, and fights like you?



lolwut?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 26, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> lolwut?



Basically fight against your doppelgänger/shadow lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 26, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> lolwut?



self vs self in a cage match??


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 26, 2011)

Guys what should i do if i lost my receipt with my tracking number...


----------



## MightyMission (Oct 26, 2011)

go to the post office and ask for a duplicate


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> go to the post office and ask for a duplicate



I asked them today,i shipped it on Saturday and they said they can't wth??


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 26, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I asked them today,i shipped it on Saturday and they said they can't wth??



then you have 2 options

1)Find it
b)Give up


----------



## MightyMission (Oct 26, 2011)

i'm at a loss then fella,sorry.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 26, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Looking at getting back into the scene soon. Trying to find a new job to get me some monies for an X79 build. Been 4 months since i had a computer!
> 
> Edit, "Last Online: 127 days ago" to be exact.



Ey up there buddy, hows it going, nice to see you back.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> then you have 2 options
> 
> 1)Find it
> b)Give up



Can't do either of them because 1. Its prob in bin and dumped away now and 2. I can't give up because theres valuables in there.


----------



## MightyMission (Oct 26, 2011)

well sat>weds isnt so long,did you pay post by bank card?
checkable record if so.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 26, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> well sat>weds isnt so long,did you pay post by bank card?
> checkable record if so.



unfortunately no i paid by cash but surely they can at least give me the tracking number if i give them the address of where i post it off or something...I sent off my phone and ipod touch to CEX to sell 1st class recorded.
There website so crap i don't even know if they have received it yet.
I just want the tracking number.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 26, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> unfortunately no i paid by cash but surely they can at least give me the tracking number if i give them the address of where i post it off or something...I sent off my phone and ipod touch to CEX to sell 1st class recorded.
> There website so crap i don't even know if they have received it yet.
> I just want the tracking number.



whatever you do don't let CEX know you lost the tracking number


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> whatever you do don't let CEX know you lost the tracking number



I'm not going to but i did email them if they have received my package just because i don't understand their tracking system works.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 26, 2011)

what phone was it?? Im in the market for a new phone myself and i dont mind getting secondhand. Looking at getting an Xperia Ray or Xperia Arc/Arc S


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 26, 2011)

It was a blackberry Torch unlocked in white.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 26, 2011)

well excuse me while i find myself a bucket to throw up in....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 26, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> It was a blackberry Torch unlocked in white.





FreedomEclipse said:


> well excuse me while i find myself a bucket to throw up in....



nah i was just messin dawg.

looks a cool phone.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow, I see what you guys with SSD's are talking about now, just installed the new crucial M4...... its f**king lighting!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 26, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Wow, I see what you guys with SSD's are talking about now, just installed the new crucial M4...... its f**king lighting!



you updated it to the new firmware???

If you have could you do a ATTO run and put a screen up plz. thanks


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you updated it to the new firmware???
> 
> If you have could you do a ATTO run and put a screen up plz. thanks



No not updated it yet although I know that it will give me some more, bare in mind I am running on SATA2, gotta go now but I will update firmware tomorrow and post some screenies in the evening.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 26, 2011)

how bout I trade you my 90GB SSD + Cash for your M4?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 26, 2011)

Man what should i do about my receipt...At this rate i'm lose my stuff if CEX don't have it...


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 26, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Man what should i do about my receipt...At this rate i'm lose my stuff if CEX don't have it...



I have no idea and thats shitty that the post office cant give you the tracking number. Shouldn't matter though as CEX either get it or not get it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> how bout I trade you my 90GB SSD + Cash for your M4?



Might be worth considering but I think I might still get a bit more out of the M4 @ SATA 2 than the vertex @ SATA 2 if you get my meaning.......


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 27, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Man what should i do about my receipt...At this rate i'm lose my stuff if CEX don't have it...



did you pay by card?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 27, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> did you pay by card?



No i didn't pay by card =/


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 27, 2011)

The way I see it is you don't have a problem unless they say that they have not received it, TBH thats unlikely.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 27, 2011)

I appreciate the support Tatty,i still want the tracking number at least just so i can keep track of it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 27, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Might be worth considering but I think I might still get a bit more out of the M4 @ SATA 2 than the vertex @ SATA 2 if you get my meaning.......



damn  ah well, it was worth a try


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 27, 2011)

Have I missed something, just went looking for a new HDD for a friend and the prices are 2x to 4 times their usual prices, what the duece!?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 27, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Have I missed something, just went looking for a new HDD for a friend and the prices are 2x to 4 times their usual prices, what the duece!?



Flooding in Thailand has crippled HDD production. Won't see a drop in price until 2012.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 27, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Have I missed something, just went looking for a new HDD for a friend and the prices are 2x to 4 times their usual prices, what the duece!?



I paid 10% more for my f4 earlier in the week, just because I left my order in the basket overnight Sunday but some retailers have only upped them a little, where were you looking?


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 27, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Flooding in Thailand has crippled HDD production. Won't see a drop in price until 2012.



Balls! 

Will have to go second hand.



Unrelated but anyone got an am3 processor spare?



Aria and ebuyer.

Both had 1tb for £35-40 now they're £120 or so.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 27, 2011)

Damn just checked mine, they have gone up another £12 overnight   Fortunatly mine has arrived so I got in just in time.

Edit:  I might have a 320Gig Spinpoint and a 250Gig WD available in a week or so (once I sort out and clone for my new drives), obviously if anyone is interested do so in PM please.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 27, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Damn just checked mine, they have gone up another £12 overnight   Fortunatly mine has arrived so I got in just in time.
> 
> Edit:  I might have a 320Gig Spinpoint and a 250Gig WD available in a week or so (once I sort out and clone for my new drives), obviously if anyone is interested do so in PM please.



Could be interested will ask my pal who's looking for a hard drive upgrade.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 27, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Balls!
> 
> Will have to go second hand.
> 
> ...




Flip me that sure is a price hike 


If you are in the uk and don't mind second hand, a 1TB hdd is only £48 from CEX.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 27, 2011)

tigger said:


> Fuck me that sure is a price hike
> 
> 
> If you are in the uk and don't mind second hand, a 1TB hdd is only £48 from CEX.



Don't mind at all, worked at CEX in my town for a year, still get staff discount 

Cheers


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 27, 2011)

£48 is much better than the £90+ prices everywhere now. Lets hope CEX don't realize whats going on with hdd prices and raise their prices to suit.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 27, 2011)

tigger said:


> £48 is much better than the £90+ prices everywhere now. Lets hope CEX don't realize whats going on with hdd prices and raise their prices to suit.



They will do


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 27, 2011)

Buy them 1TB drives from CEX fast then and sell them on for a fat profit, or wait then sell them back to cex for more than you paid for them


----------



## Millennium (Oct 27, 2011)

I am so happy I bought 2 2tb hard drives less then a month ago, £53 each, let's see how long it takes for them to come back to that level ... im betting 4-6 months


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 27, 2011)

Pulling the trigger on one of these before prices go up!!

http://www.edock.tv/samsung-spinpoint-f4eg-hd204ui-3-5-internal-hard-drive-2-tb.html

Free delivery too.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 27, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Pulling the trigger on one of these before prices go up!!
> 
> http://www.edock.tv/samsung-spinpoint-f4eg-hd204ui-3-5-internal-hard-drive-2-tb.html
> 
> Free delivery too.




Don't do it !

Did you bother to research the company before hand?

NO ONE has recieved their orders from them.

( you don't recieve an invoice or contract if you buy through them)



The address is  a street adress not a buisiness as well.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 27, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Don't do it !
> 
> Did you bother to research the company before hand?
> 
> ...



Yea started reading before you posted this, oh well


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 27, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Yea started reading before you posted this, oh well



If it's to good to be true, it probably isn't true.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 27, 2011)

Customer reviews of Edock.............

http://www.trustpilot.co.uk/review/edock.tv


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 27, 2011)

Just found an Samsung F4 eco green 2tb on 247 electrical for £68.00 inc free delivery, was the last one too so have ordered it, stock showing as 0 now, really hope they had it in stock!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 27, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Just found an Samsung F4 eco green 2tb on 247 electrical for £68.00 inc free delivery, was the last one too so have ordered it, stock showing as 0 now, really hope they had it in stock!!



you people and your hard drives  always needing more space

have you considered just using blu-rays or something?

i might be getting one of these soon though http://www.richersounds.com/product/1-box-home-cinema-systems/onkyo/hts3405/onky-hts3405-blk

so now i have to decide whether to get BF3 on PC and have good graphics, or get it on PS3 and have good sound?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 27, 2011)

CEX can suck my balls if they don't bloody update my damn thing! OR even respond to my email!


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 27, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> CEX can suck my balls if they don't bloody update my damn thing! OR even respond to my email!



Protip : Don't order stuff online from CEX.

As most of the stores are in-fact franchises rather than corperate you're not very likely to get stuff you order.


( as the franchisee would rather sell the product them selfs)

ontop of that things only get sent out at the end of the week, and sometimes stores will do it biweekly by which point the product you ordered may have already been sold.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 27, 2011)

I sold some stuff to them online just because the store always has no money. 
There website isn't telling me or updating the progress properly if they have received it or not.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 27, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> CEX can suck my balls if they don't bloody update my damn thing! OR even respond to my email!



If you had a reciept you could have taken them to a small claims court.

----

I would much rather drop something off at CEX in person. but then because i live in london - the nearest branch is 30mins cycle away so its easy for me to hop on my bike and head into town. 

I know CEX are crafty buggers. on multiple occasions they tried to offer me a rediculous price for some of my hardware that was way below what they had advertised on their website. when i corrected them, you could see it written all over their face that they had been caught with the hand in the cookie jar.

I'll leave it at that though... Ebay offers a lot better prices for second hand gear even on auction.

Sold a friends old E7400 for £50 when CEX would only offer £20 for it. My 5850s also went for almost double what they were offering.

they are literally a technological pawn shop. but the only difference is - you dont get to haggle on how much they pay you for your goods.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If you had a reciept you could have taken them to a small claims court.
> 
> ----
> .





If you send/go in store and get something tested you've already signed over legal ownership of the item to cex.

It's how Cex avoids a lot of hassle.


"I know CEX are crafty buggers. on multiple occasions they tried to offer me a rediculous price for some of my hardware that was way below what they had advertised on their website. when i corrected them, you could see it written all over their face that they had been caught with the hand in the cookie jar."


I doubt that though, you can ask to see the price on their screen you know?

The website is just fucking shit, disregard it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 27, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I doubt that though, you can ask to see the price on their screen you know?
> 
> The website is just fucking shit, disregard it.



Already knew the price on their website. Had it written down on a bit of paper before I left home.

however they quoted me something lower then what their site said. Then when i corrected them by saying it was 'X' amount more on their website they were like 'Oh yeah!'

they havent done it to me again though, but thats because they know my face. 

If its your first few times walking into the branch to trade stuff and you play dumb - they will try it on. Not saying every branch is like that but 2 of the staff in a central london branch tried it on a few times.

if they were made a mistake then fine. but they werent. you could tell it by the way they blatantly tried to carry on like normal and cover it up


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Already knew the price on their website. Had it written down on a bit of paper before I left home.
> 
> however they quoted me something lower then what their site said. Then when i corrected them by saying it was 'X' amount more on their website they were like 'Oh yeah!'
> 
> ...




Ahh when I worked for them we'd get a lot of people come in and say prices where different, we just all spun around our screens


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 28, 2011)

SPASDA just cancelled my Battlefield 3 preorder, i could be upset about that but im not i just dont like how it takes 10 days for a refund.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> SPASDA just cancelled my Battlefield 3 preorder, i could be upset about that but im not i just dont like how it takes 10 days for a refund.



Be happy in the knowledge that you are contributing towards their 4 Billion £ net profits.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 28, 2011)

I went to pick up my Battlefield 3 Limited Edition from Gamestation paid £16 for it in the end with some trades.
Bad idea to play it when i'm feeling all tired,didn't get to play it till half 1 just because of updates and some server issues.
And soon as i get on to play get my ass handled by people already.
Hopefully today be better.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 28, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Just found an Samsung F4 eco green 2tb on 247 electrical for £68.00 inc free delivery, was the last one too so have ordered it, stock showing as 0 now, really hope they had it in stock!!



Order hasn't been cancelled as of yet am hoping I get this, is a god damn steal at that price right now even though that was the norm 7 days ago, hopefully I can get £35 for each of my 500's on the bay and be even stevens


----------



## dhdude (Oct 29, 2011)

Anyone got an X38/X48/P45 motherboard they want to sell? or know where I can get one these days at a reasonable price? For a mate with a Q6600 that wants to keep his rig but overclock, something his 650i wont do lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 29, 2011)

dhdude said:


> Anyone got an X38/X48/P45 motherboard they want to sell? or know where I can get one these days at a reasonable price? For a mate with a Q6600 that wants to keep his rig but overclock, something his 650i wont do lol



Had you of asked a few months ago, i would of had one for you.

I was having a lot of difficulty selling it so in the end i just donated it to a tribute build some UK folks on TPU were putting together for someone


----------



## dhdude (Oct 29, 2011)

That's cool man, I think I know which build you mean, good cause


----------



## Judas (Oct 29, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Wow, I see what you guys with SSD's are talking about now, just installed the new crucial M4...... its f**king lighting!



Welcome on-board the SSD express train


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 29, 2011)

went to london comic-con today... was pretty cool even tho i NEVER read comics or anime


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 29, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> went to london comic-con today... was pretty cool even tho i NEVER read comics or anime



BF3 was more important, so i just stayed in and played since 10am


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> BF3 was more important, so i just stayed in and played since 10am



I don't think it's that good, the number of bugs are almost break the game


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I don't think it's that good, the number of bugs are almost break the game



And the most retarded thing about the game despite already releasing a 500mb 'day one' patch is that the game is so retardedly broke. its more broken then the god damn beta...

weapons need rebalancing. - Pistols are going to get some serious rebalancing soon as they are 350% more fucking lethal then any other gun in BF3 in close quarters. no joke...you can play a whole game using just a pistol and you'd just rape shit up.

and maps are still as glitchy as hell. METRO is the worst offender. that map is like fucking quick sand - you fall through holes in the floor and you cant get out of it. and that makes RUSH on that map really really stupid as there are supply men on the opposing side who deliberately get them selves jammed under the map near one of the MCOMs so they just mow you down as you run past BECAUSE YOU CANT SEE THEM.

and theres no joystick support as yet....but hey - it works perfectly fine if you can hook an xbox controller upto your pc in place of the joystick.........In an interview done by IGN or Nvidia - Devs said "how hard could it be?" -- Exactomundo Mr Dev - Really how hard can it bloody be! you said that 2 weeks before the game was released, and since its gone gold - you still havent fixed the problem...how hard can it be indeed.


YES - **BrOkEn** in every sence, essence and meaning of the word. For a game that was so hyped up -its still worser then the bloody beta when released.

/rant

Camping and hit detection is still a huge issue with the game. hit detection has improved since the beta. but i still got killed a few times by an RPG that flew around a 45' corner that i was using as cover and killed me anyway as confirmed by my 3 other clan mates who were crouched in front me within kicking distance. None of them died or took any damage despite being in such close proximity - I just suddenly exploded for no reason 

blah blah blah moan bitch bitch nag nag moan moan Origin bitch bitch bitch moan battlelog moan moan moan - the usual stuff.

------


the game is still fun despite this but only when youre playing with mates


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 30, 2011)

Well after playing Forza 4 for a a while i thought i'd tell you how it's different from GT5

*PRO's*
+Some tracks look much better then GT5 (Although the same is true in reverse)
+The game gives you a lot of free cars
+The Kinect head tracking thing works really well
+The game encourages you to stay loyal to manufacturer's by offering free upgrades and lots of cash for manufacture levels
+Photo mode goes up to 8 Megapixels


*Con's*
-Game has much less cars
-Lots of cars are in fact DLC
-Game borders on being so easy it almost ruins it (i won a race by 18 seconds on the hardest difficulty level in a car the same spec as one of the opponents, and it was only a 3 lap race)
-Jeremy Clarkson is in the game much less then advertised
-The new Autovista mode is actually disappointing, in reality it looks and feels like the photo mode on NFS Underground 2 (for those who remember that) 
-The soundtrack is much worse then GT5 and even the old Forza 3
-A lot of the games races revolve around the car classing system which means they all eventually start to feel really similar

Forgot to mention that Forza 4 also has very questionable Physics in on certain maps, although they are quite good on others, not sure why this is

EDIT:I find the bugs in BF3 are largely dependent on the server your on, and whilst i'm talking about those, does anyone else's quick match button keep sending them to empty servers

Double EDIT: Have you had that thing where BF3 keeps pulling you back to the same spot every time you move more then a few feet away from it


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 30, 2011)

Seems i may have been right holding off on BF3, sounds like its very enjoyable


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> EDIT:I find the bugs in BF3 are largely dependent on the server your on, and whilst i'm talking about those, does anyone else's quick match button keep sending them to empty servers
> 
> Double EDIT: Have you had that thing where BF3 keeps pulling you back to the same spot every time you move more then a few feet away from it



No for quickmatch and yes for the 'pull back' thing...thats one of the main things in the game that gets me killed.

I think its somewhat down to lag - but the only servers i join are only EU ones so my lag cant be that bad.

It tends to happen more if im sprinting across the map. Operation firestorm 64player MP ftw - More players then vehicles which means most of the team spend most of the time sprinting 5mins across the map between capture points. It all gets boring after a while.

I wish they still had commanders in game so you could still request vehicle drops.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 30, 2011)

The amount of games that come out in the past few months that are really fucked up and broken is ridiculous. Day one patches? MAN was it really that hard to spend another week and make the game playable?

@cheesy- I dont think all the races where stuck to certain classes some of them are like hot hatch races ect. Its always been a bit of a challenge to keep a car in a certain index while improving performance for a certain class or type of race. The 2 games to me felt different; i dont own a PS3 so i buy Forza 4 because thats what i have, you bought GT5 because you have a PS3; whatever im not really a hater i dont think either game is shit i would play either.

My mate refuses to use Libre office because he is "familiar" with excel. I personally think Libre office is just as good if not a tad better, even the layout is similar. My point is, it winds me up when people are just set in their ways like that.

EDIT: LOL same tigger, i was really looking forward to playing BF3 but now im kinda glad ive been forced to wait because my pre order was cancelled. Cheesy i didn't notice the variations you have seen on different tracks, i thought it was pretty consistent but ill give it another go.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 30, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> @cheesy- I dont think all the races where stuck to certain classes some of them are like hot hatch races ect. Its always been a bit of a challenge to keep a car in a certain index while improving performance for a certain class or type of race. The 2 games to me felt different; i dont own a PS3 so i buy Forza 4 because thats what i have, you bought GT5 because you have a PS3; whatever im not really a hater i dont think either game is shit i would play either.
> 
> My mate refuses to use Libre office because he is "familiar" with excel. I personally think Libre office is just as good if not a tad better, even the layout is similar. My point is, it winds me up when people are just set in their ways like that.



i have both consoles so i own both , i got to level 44 in the last Forza, and will probably end up somewhere near level 100 in this one, i am also at a significantly high level in GT5

that was just a comparison of the games, i have both, i think they're both great, i just happen to find GT5 a little more interesting at the moment,it's just a lot more polished then Forza 4, which may change if/when they release an update

i don't take sides in racing games, i've owned every single Forza and Gran Turismo title, and most of the NFS titles, and for the most part they were all great

one thing that does irritate me though is the amount of DLC and other stuff (XBOX Live related mostly) Forza requires me to buy, and that makes Forza significantly more expensive in the long run, for questionable benefits


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 30, 2011)

I understand what DLC has to offer...but its stupid selling you a driving game with hardly any cars and telling you to buy the rest after you already paid for the game....

Its like going to a car showroom, buying a car and the salesman only gives you the steering wheel, because the car has been dismantled into 'packages' which you need to buy all of them and have some one assemble it for you so you can actually drive it.


Im against DLC like that.
Most of those cars were probably originally part of the game anyway, but they thought they can charge you £5 per car which comes with 2 extra special paint jobs to choose from so people can tell what a colossal idiot you are from the starting line.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I understand what DLC has to offer...but its stupid selling you a driving game with hardly any cars and telling you to buy the rest after you already paid for the game....
> 
> Its like going to a car showroom, buying a car and the salesman only gives you the steering wheel, because the car has been dismantled into 'packages' which you need to buy all of them and have some one assemble it for you so you can actually drive it.
> 
> ...



the worst part is they not only put it in the menu , they even let you get to the buy screen, so after you've decided what car you want, what colour you want it, and how you want to pay for it( you can use Microsoft points of course, because paying money to have a car you'll eventually get given for free is really worth it ).you are redirected to a screen asking how you want to purchase the dlc, and if you want to subscribe to a season pass


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 30, 2011)

well... If you could unlock the ALL the cars by getting achievements and stuff then thats fine. fair play if someone wants to jump the queue but i only buy DLC If I really need to or if its cheap.

I bought BC2:Vietnam because it only cost me £5 instead of £10 which it was previously. Map packs - that would depend on the maps themselves, how many maps are there and how much it is - not paying £5 for 3 reskinned maps that originally came out of a much much earlier iteration of the game *cough* CoD *cough* Brecourt *cough*

When i was still putting some serious time into guildwars I used to buy their limited edition costumes time to time during special events. £5-8 a time, but i was bored and some of the costumes looked really really good.

Otherwise, Say no to DLC....Map packs should be FREE and given to players as a thank you for buying the game like they were years ago. At least make it so players can DONATE money instead of just straight out charging for map packs or other DLC.

I'm sure if players thought the DLC was worth their money they would donate. 


I recently downloaded a musicians FREE albums (Keith Merrow) I downloaded 3 of his albums and i donated £10 after listening to them a few times. 

thats how it should be - If you like the content then please donate.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 31, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well... If you could unlock the ALL the cars by getting achievements and stuff then thats fine. fair play if someone wants to jump the queue but i only buy DLC If I really need to or if its cheap.
> 
> I bought BC2:Vietnam because it only cost me £5 instead of £10 which it was previously. Map packs - that would depend on the maps themselves, how many maps are there and how much it is - not paying £5 for 3 reskinned maps that originally came out of a much much earlier iteration of the game *cough* CoD *cough* Brecourt *cough*
> 
> ...



no, it's both, you can buy the dlc to unlock the cars and then pay again to actually buy them


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 31, 2011)

Ahhh hard drive prices are raping me :/


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 31, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Ahhh hard drive prices are raping me :/



I was actually planning on going raid soon but I think an ssd is more likely now 

on a completely unrelated question
does Anyone know how much it costs to rent out a cinema screen for a few hours?

edit:the idea is to rent out a cinema screen,  connect up a pc or ps3 and play bf3 or another game on it


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 31, 2011)

I didnt know you had both consoles Cheesy.
Anyway i find that Forza has lots of cars but its mainly quality over quantity, most of the cars in GT5 are premium or standard and standard is ripped right from GT4. To bump up the amount of cars lots of them are just slight differences.

They focused a lot on the lighting this year in Forza, that was a design choice by Turn 10. The mods effect all of the characteristics of the car, an exhaust mod for example will effect the weight and performance characteristics.

Its pretty shitty that Turn 10 make a ton of DLC and make you pay a premium for it, even that they know only a few will buy it. In reality they want you to wait a year and re buy the game of the year with the DLC included. A shitty tactic but its like Borderlands, which ended up cheaper to buy the game of the year with the DLC included, rather than buy DLC separate.

EDIT: The way DLC works in FORZA is you buy the DLC and it unlocks the car in game, you still have to buy the car in game using in game currency but you sometimes get those GIFT cars that they gift to you with cool decals and stuff.



cheesy999 said:


> I was actually planning on going raid soon but I think an ssd is more likely now
> 
> on a completely unrelated question
> does Anyone know how much it costs to rent out a cinema screen for a few hours?
> ...



Nah i dont know if a cinema would let you rent out a screen unless it was a local small cinema. Not even sure if you could hook up a console to a cinema projector, if it had those connections or not i have no idea. Im sure someone would find that really sad but i think it would be fun especially getting split screen on the go. The sound quality interests me more than the actual screens.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 31, 2011)

^^^ Merged ....... It's all in a days work 

On a different note, sold the freebie 570 for £225, bought another 560Ti, namely the MSI Twin Frozr II, now I have only used ATI over the last 3 years but I have to say this card is awesome, faster than my 6970 with the Gelid (flashed from 6950), I run that 24/7 at 920, although it will do 940 for benching, am running this 560 at 1030 and it gives me 6 FPS more in World of tanks with less heat and power consumption for about 70 quid less..... highly recommended, in fact it surpasses stock 570 performance by a bit at these speeds and totally silent.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 31, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> ^^^ Merged ....... It's all in a days work
> 
> On a different note, sold the freebie 570 for £225, bought another 560Ti, namely the MSI Twin Frozr II, now I have only used ATI over the last 3 years but I have to say this card is awesome, faster than my 6970 with the Gelid (flashed from 6950), I run that 24/7 at 920, although it will do 940 for benching, am running this 560 at 1030 and it gives me 6 FPS more in World of tanks with less heat and power consumption for about 70 quid less..... highly recommended, in fact it surpasses stock 570 performance by a bit at these speeds and totally silent.



The 560ti sounds great.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 1, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> The 560ti sounds great.



£158 for one here http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/asu...-bt-shop-online-157-98-shipped-1047499?page=2 if you want to save about £20-£40 on what places like ebuyer are selling it for

and it's Pre-overclocked with a good cooler



MilkyWay said:


> Nah i dont know if a cinema would let you rent out a screen unless it was a local small cinema. Not even sure if you could hook up a console to a cinema projector, if it had those connections or not i have no idea. Im sure someone would find that really sad but i think it would be fun especially getting split screen on the go. The sound quality interests me more than the actual screens.



this is where the idea came from

http://imgur.com/VEIbb


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 1, 2011)

LOL there is a thread where someone was complaining about the amount of double, triple and quad posts.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 1, 2011)

ive only ever seen a tripple once and ive not come across a quad yet, wouldnt be assed if i did but then people do get wound up by the funniest stuff, ive had many an argument about gramma on ere and my lack there'of


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 1, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> LOL there is a thread where someone was complaining about the amount of double, triple and quad posts.



Yeah, i've never actually seen the problem with double or triple post's, it's not as if they take up that much more screen space or something


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 1, 2011)

No the reason i found it funny is because i have moaned about it before and i was told it wasn't a problem. I dont mind the odd spelling mistake but sometimes posts are ineligible and i cant understand it, i realise not everyone has English as their first language.

Here is the thread.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=154360


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 1, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> no the reason i found it funny is because i have moaned about it before and i was told it wasn't a problem. I dont mind the odd spelling mistake but sometimes posts are intelligible and i cant understand it, i realise not everyone has English as their first language.



it isn't a real problem, it's just a load of people looking for a way to moan about something which honestly doesn't matter as much as they say it does, there are also quite a few reasons why people double post besides just laziness, so an automated script like they're suggesting could cause quite a few problems anyway


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 2, 2011)

Anyone here with a staff discount at CEX? I need a new phone


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 2, 2011)

Just been offered a 2500k for £115 but its unboxed and i just asked if it was still in warranty. Dunno if i will take up the offer kinda worried incase i get stuck with a CPU that in a week or something dies and im down £115. Someone didnt pay and i ended up being the next bidder or something.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 2, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Anyone here with a staff discount at CEX? I need a new phone



My local Tesco has the galaxy mini with 500MB of internet for £10 a month


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 2, 2011)

I just need a handset


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 2, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I just need a handset



Get any random one new off (insert phone company here) then, basic ones dont cost more tan £30 new.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 2, 2011)

nah got my eye on a Xperia Arc or Arc S.

i could get a samsung phone for £10. but its not a smartphone


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 2, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Just been offered a 2500k for £115 but its unboxed and i just asked if it was still in warranty. Dunno if i will take up the offer kinda worried incase i get stuck with a CPU that in a week or something dies and im down £115. Someone didnt pay and i ended up being the next bidder or something.



It's unlikely that a CPU will ever die without being severly abused. CPU's are the only thing I dont care about warranty with as I've never broke one!!

You should either snap it up or let one of us get at it 

And hello everyone!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 2, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> It's unlikely that a CPU will ever die without being severly abused. CPU's are the only thing I dont care about warranty with as I've never broke one!!
> 
> You should either snap it up or let one of us get at it
> 
> And hello everyone!



SCAM! Repo me an Arc S!! go go go!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 2, 2011)

Anyone noticed increased price of Hard drive 1TB are like £60+ now.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 2, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Anyone noticed increased price of Hard drive 1TB are like £60+ now.


Yup, I posted a page ago. Not bothered, its going to go back to "normal" next year, tighten up belt and stream porn for now.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 2, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> It's unlikely that a CPU will ever die without being severly abused. CPU's are the only thing I dont care about warranty with as I've never broke one!!
> 
> You should either snap it up or let one of us get at it
> 
> And hello everyone!



So your saying i should go for it? If i was that uncomfortable with holding onto it i could easily re sell it here on tpu but im now kinda crapping it incase it comes DOA or something is wrong with it.
EDIT: Ebay for a brand new in box phone, i mind a while back you where looking for a phone before you went sandybridge Freedom.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 2, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Ebay for a brand new in box phone



I get more value for my 2 phones if i exchanged it - Hence going to CEX going for an Arc S on ebay could be quite expensive


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 2, 2011)

What phone are you swapping? Didn't pantherx12 work in CEX at one point?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 2, 2011)

Im gonna exchange a Sony.E X10 Mini Pro and my trusty old Samsung Jet S8000 - Looking to get about £150 for both which should take the edge off the remaining cost


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 2, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I get more value for my 2 phones if i exchanged it - Hence going to CEX going for an Arc S on ebay could be quite expensive



They may offer you less by like 2-5 since there in-store price is different to online.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay after reading a little more the seller that offered me the 2500k sold one last month and someone left feedback today, "Postage could of been faster and better packaged. As described tho." They dont have any bad feedback as a seller or buyer.


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> SCAM! Repo me an Arc S!! go go go!!



If I happen to find one laying about 



MilkyWay said:


> So your saying i should go for it? If i was that uncomfortable with holding onto it i could easily re sell it here on tpu but im now kinda crapping it incase it comes DOA or something is wrong with it.
> EDIT: Ebay for a brand new in box phone, i mind a while back you where looking for a phone before you went sandybridge Freedom.



Yea I think it's well worth it. I'd have it without the slightest hesitation if I had the dollar. If it was any other piece of hardware (mobo, RAM, etc.) I'd think twice, but not a CPU. I've just searched to try and find a 2500k that's been broken by OC'ing, LN2 etc. and I can't find one.

Have any of you guys here ever had a CPU DOA? Or a CPU break on you ever? I haven't, but I'm not hardcore OC'er. Thinking about it, I bet IC's broke a fair few...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 3, 2011)

has anyone seen this shit???? I spat my tea all over my keyboard when i saw it












holy mother of god......

I need to take out a fucking morgage if i plan to go RAID

SELL THE HOUSE!!!!!!

SELL THE KIDS!!!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 3, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> If I happen to find one laying about
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erm you must of seen my "I fried my 2500K" thread? I accidentally put +0.5v into it instead of +0.05v (damn jerky Asrock UEFI bios  ) Got my Intel replacement last week thank god, it would BSOD on stock settings, had to undervolt and disable cores to get it into Windows  

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153264


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 3, 2011)

They're just taking the mick now. Deliberate price hikes just because of limited availability. Shame on these e-tailers.



NdMk2o1o said:


> Erm you must of seen my "I fried my 2500K" thread? I accidentally put +0.5v into it instead of +0.05v (damn jerky Asrock UEFI bios  ) Got my Intel replacement last week thank god, it would BSOD on stock settings, had to undervolt and disable cores to get it into Windows
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153264



Well, the first chip I would put down to severe abuse, but am I reading it right that the replacement ended up faulty aswell?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 3, 2011)

Lol this was discussed couple pages ago and i've just mentioned it on previous page of the price increase on Hard drives.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh and scam, if you happen to come across an iphone 4s or Xperia Ray - Let me know and we can talk business 



kurosagi01 said:


> Lol this was discussed couple pages ago and i've just mentioned it on previous page of the price increase on Hard drives.



and you said price hikes but you didnt say that they jumped to over £200! that F3 used to be £40. if they increased the price to £60 or 80 - fair play, but over £200???? they have no shame


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 3, 2011)

Managed after 3 days of trawling google shopping to find an external 2TB drive in Ire for (90euro + 8euro shipping (£84) and it has shipped, I had placed about 3 other orders from different online sites for them all to cancel on me. The HDD is a Seagate XT 2TB, might just sell the enclosure on ebay.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 3, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> They're just taking the mick now. Deliberate price hikes just because of limited availability. Shame on these e-tailers.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the first chip I would put down to severe abuse, but am I reading it right that the replacement ended up faulty aswell?



No, the 2nd chip is happy at 4.6ghz 1.36vcore


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Oh and scam, if you happen to come across an iphone 4s or Xperia Ray - Let me know and we can talk business



Not getting anything in like that at all at the mo. I'm going to be selling a couple of bits from my net rig at some point tho.

C2D E2160 (or E2180, cant remember)
2x1GB OCZ Platinum (I think lol)



NdMk2o1o said:


> No, the 2nd chip is happy at 4.6ghz 1.36vcore



Aah phew, that's better than what i was imagining  Is it the only CPU that has died on you?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 3, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Not getting anything in like that at all at the mo. I'm going to be selling a couple of bits from my net rig at some point tho.
> 
> C2D E2160 (or E2180, cant remember)
> 2x1GB OCZ Platinum (I think lol)
> ...



Yes, thankfully it unselfishly took all of the pain and sacrificed itself so that the other parts could live on, I got a new board too though it ended up not being that so sold my old one on the bay and kept the new board and CPU


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 3, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Not getting anything in like that at all at the mo.



well what are you managing to pick up while on your travels?


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 3, 2011)

Not bad at all then (except for the down-time) good to hear it all worked out for you 



FreedomEclipse said:


> well what are you managing to pick up while on your travels?



Loads of broken phones! I've been keping them for the screens (my excuse for hoarding broken things) Other than that Berlingos and LDV Iveco's. Nothing you'd be interested in


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 3, 2011)

well, If you manage to get to something before they see you coming and trash it. send me a pm


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Oh and scam, if you happen to come across an iphone 4s or Xperia Ray - Let me know and we can talk business
> 
> 
> 
> and you said price hikes but you didnt say that they jumped to over £200! that F3 used to be £40. if they increased the price to £60 or 80 - fair play, but over £200???? they have no shame



Lol yeah but still said price hike up just didn't say how much and even external drive prices gone up.


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks like it's time for me to start selling my HDD's...

Wonder how much i could get extort for my 1TB WDC Black


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 3, 2011)

i thought SSD prices would go up as well since they would have less competition from HDD but they seem to be continuing their downward trend


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i thought SSD prices would go up as well since they would have less competition from HDD but they seem to be continuing their downward trend



Dont ask me where but i saw an SSD for £1 - 1gb ratio, it was 60gb. Now that is close to a price i would pay for a boot drive.

Going to ask if the dude still has that cpu i was offered, i think they relisted it tho


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 3, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Dont ask me where but i saw an SSD for £1 - 1gb ratio, it was 60gb. Now that is close to a price i would pay for a boot drive.
> 
> Going to ask if the dude still has that cpu i was offered, i think they relisted it tho



64GB for £69 but this is a high end drive --> http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/crucial-64gb-m4-ssd-2-5-sata-iii-69-99-128gb-135-88-ebuyer-1050944

96GB for £95 here --> Kingston 96GB V+100 2.5" SATA-II SSD - Read.. | Eb...

120GB for £115 on scan's today only page

EDIT:Just noticed sky have upgraded my broadband without telling me, now i have 6Mb with 28ms ping time


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 3, 2011)

those HDD prices make SSDs look value for money 

thats how retarded these prices are. Samsung F3 for £212??? bitch plz! 

£212 for a slow ass 1Tb HDD that doesnt use half the bandwidth available on Sata II (or sata III)

128Gb Crucial M4 = £145
180Gb Corsair Force3 SSD = £198


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> those HDD prices make SSDs look value for money
> 
> thats how retarded these prices are. Samsung F3 for £212??? bitch plz!
> 
> ...



still cheaper then a 1TB SSD for those who who need the storage though


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 3, 2011)

You dont need to load all your programs onto an SSD though! Using it as boot with 1 or 2 games on it is more then fine.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> 64GB for £69 but this is a high end drive --> http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/crucial-64gb-m4-ssd-2-5-sata-iii-69-99-128gb-135-88-ebuyer-1050944
> 
> 96GB for £95 here --> Kingston 96GB V+100 2.5" SATA-II SSD - Read.. | Eb...
> 
> ...



Im not looking for an SSD but those are nice prices.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> You dont need to load all your programs onto an SSD though! Using it as boot with 1 or 2 games on it is more then fine.



but the point was even though hard drive prices are now incredibly high they still look better then SSD in a lot of scenarios


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> but the point was even though hard drive prices are now incredibly high they still look better then SSD in a lot of scenarios



If you already got a hard drive and were planning to buy another one at this juncture. even paying £130 for a 90Gb SSD is a better idea - Migrate all the boot files over and that saves the hard drive at least 40-50Gb. (40-50Gb is based on W7 ultimate with all current updates with a few regular programs like Office, Roxio/Nero, Paintshop/Photoshop and maybe 1 or 2 more)


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 4, 2011)

I never got an answer back about the cpu, guy resold it on ebay. lol kinda muffed


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 4, 2011)

Considering how these hard drives have exploded, a 500Gig Barracuda 7200.12 for 75 quid aint too bad and they are pretty fast too.  Got bored and am scouring the net for deals lol.

Edit:  Cancel that, this is an even better deal......

http://www.tekheads.co.uk/product/W...-SATAII-8MB-Cache-OEM-1YR-WARRANTY_41826.html


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 4, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> *a 500Gig Barracuda 7200.12 for 75 quid aint too bad* and they are pretty fast too.  Got bored and am scouring the net for deals lol.



Coming from a guy who owns a Jaguar XF and about 3 or 4 different properties.... Yeah!!! aint bad at all Mr Moneybags.

If they aint so bad why dont you treat some fellow TPU UK members to a few of them? 


On a side note....

Tried to put my old back up rig together again and i cant get it to boot in or out of the case. I suspect the board as copped it as graphics card still works...

Not worth buying replacement parts for an AGP rig so i guess i'll sell off whats left for beer money


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Coming from a guy who owns a Jaguar XF and about 3 or 4 different properties.... Yeah!!! aint bad at all Mr Moneybags.
> 
> If they aint so bad why dont you treat some fellow TPU UK members to a few of them?



ordered 5 of the Caviar greens (edited link) 10 minutes ago


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 4, 2011)

Prices are terrible compared to less then a month ago when you could of had a Samsung F3 1Tb for £40.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Coming from a guy who owns a Jaguar XF and about 3 or 4 different properties.... Yeah!!! aint bad at all Mr Moneybags.
> 
> If they aint so bad why dont you treat some fellow TPU UK members to a few of them?
> 
> ...


...but you dont drink beer?

Ridiculous how bad the prices have become but i have a suspicion the prices will take ages to come down next year because hard drive prices where so cheap before the flooding.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 4, 2011)

Just because I call it beer money doesnt mean i cant spend it on whisky


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Prices are terrible compared to less then a month ago when you could of had a Samsung F3 1Tb for £40.



indeed i nearly bought 2x western digi black 500gigs last month , wish i had now

oh and can i join the club pls.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 4, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> ordered 5 of the Caviar greens (edited link) 10 minutes ago



how much did they cost?

Links down

If you want i have a link to a 7200RPM 2TB for £65 and it comes with a free 4GB memory stick


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just because I call it beer money doesnt mean i cant spend it on whisky



Gut rot lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 4, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Gut rot lol



Better then premium grade dog piss


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 4, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> how much did they cost?
> 
> Links down
> 
> If you want i have a link to a 7200RPM 2TB for £65 and it comes with a free 4GB memory stick



I don't want any HDD's sorry, I have about 8 here, I have buyers for the 5 I just bought, £10 profit on each one for me


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 4, 2011)

bought 2x 2TB in the last few days for £80 each, not bad considering when I sell one, will make my money back off it and maybe £20 plus £40 each for 2x 500gb drives I'm trading in and I have got a nice shiny 2Tb drive for fook all


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Better then premium grade dog piss



Ive had some nasty whisky in my time, High Commissioner its like drinking petroleum yet the flavour is extremely watery.

EDIT: Im tempted to cash in on the high price of hard drives but i got no buyers.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 4, 2011)

Step one - Buy a ~£65 external drive like this http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/hitachi-lifestudio-desk-plus-external-hard-drive-2tb-07044586-pdt.html

Step 2 - Take Hard drive out of enclosure and sell it as internal drive for profit

Unfortunately no one i know would have any use for a 2TB drive


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 4, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Ive had some nasty whisky in my time, High Commissioner its like drinking petroleum yet the flavour is extremely watery.
> 
> EDIT: Im tempted to cash in on the high price of hard drives but i got no buyers.



£11 for 70cl - I class that as cheap whisky. You want something like Johnny Walker - black label, or Chivas Regal....then theres your usual like Jack Daniels or Jim Beam. I can usually polish off almost a whole bottle by myself in a few hours and still be able to walk home. 

though, I'll admit. Whisky is an aquired tasted and not for everyone. but I love the stuff



cheesy999 said:


> Step one - Buy a ~£65 external drive like this http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/hitachi-lifestudio-desk-plus-external-hard-drive-2tb-07044586-pdt.html
> 
> Step 2 - Take Hard drive out of enclosure and sell it as internal drive for profit
> 
> Unfortunately no one i know would have any use for a 2TB drive



I could do with another TB, but Im waitin on an SSD


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 4, 2011)

Don't like whiskey myself. Friends told me that if you want to drink whiskey, you have to either go for the good stuff or not drink at all, is that true?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 4, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Don't like whiskey myself. Friends told me that if you want to drink whiskey, you have to either go for the good stuff or not drink at all, is that true?



Depends who youre drinking with id say. If you got a lot of friends around then you gotta break out the good stuff. If not then even a £10 bottle from Aldi will do, Aldi do some good stuff, but you can obviously taste the difference. Its not bad if youre drinking by yourself though, stuff will still get your drunk.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Depends who youre drinking with id say. If you got a lot of friends around then you gotta break out the good stuff. If not then even a £10 bottle from Aldi will do, Aldi do some good stuff, but you can obviously taste the difference. Its not bad if youre drinking by yourself though, stuff will still get your drunk.



Nah, vodka and coke (diet) all the way for me, don't like whiskey at all, it knocks me sick, the only thing remotely close to whiskey I like is Southern Comfort, I could drink that straqight on ice all day long


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 4, 2011)

On a different note, installed COD2 last week for the first time in a long time and am caining it and really enjoying it too, I think COD1 is next, can't beat the oldies


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 5, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I think COD1 is next, can't beat the oldies



you might need to download a small file to get the game running.

the game works but not in widescreen - you need to hack the .ini files to get widescreen support.

secondly the file i was talking about fixes a problem with the graphic cards. when joining servers I always used to get kicked before i entered due to a rendering error because PCI-E cards are so much more advanced then the old AGP cards that people were running back in the day when it was out.

I have this file somewhere on my hard drive but its buried somewhere.


Lastly.... Asus Xonars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the game. Even with Creatives hacked Alchemy and the Xonars GX feature turned on. the game would just Echo like fuck and carry on echo'ing until it overloads the buffer and crashes the game. there is no fix for this other then using a creative card or running everything in Miles 2D audio which is great. but its not surround sound


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Depends who youre drinking with id say. If you got a lot of friends around then you gotta break out the good stuff. If not then even a £10 bottle from Aldi will do, Aldi do some good stuff, but you can obviously taste the difference. Its not bad if youre drinking by yourself though, stuff will still get your drunk.



Conventional wisdom tells me that you should not offer good stuff to the masses, they drain your wallets fast, unless you share the costs.

Going to stick with my "women" drinks, like cider, Baileys and other easier to drink stuff.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 5, 2011)

"Johnny Walker - black label, or Chivas Regal.... Jack Daniels or Jim Beam." ROFL

Blends can be okay for the price other times its just firewater and gut rot.
Freedom will know but for anyone else blended whisky is a blend of different malt whiskies
and grain whiskies, its usually cheap. (blends used to be the bread and butter, only now
are single malts really at the forefront)

Blended whisky is more for mixing with soda/cola ect but better blends can be sipped;
use a rather cheap blend when mixing because the flavour gets diluted anyway.
Single malts are more for people who want to have a taste experience or are really into whisky;
these you drink neat or with a tiny bit of water to "open" the whisky as they say.

I wouldn't break open a single malt for getting drunk on, I would just buy a blend for that.
Single malts are more for tasting. Never pay more for a blend than a single malt, that's the
problem with say Johnnie Walker Black Label sometimes they can be as expensive as a cheap
malt.

Johnnie Walker is a bit overated imo, its more of a brand and name than anything else.
Its nice and certainly does the job its just the price you have to watch for. Churchill and
Richard Nixon where pretty famous Johnnie Walker drinkers. Black and Green Label are nice
for sipping as far as a blends go but the Blue Label is totally over rated. Green Label is all
blended malts and Black Label is a combination of malt and grain whiskies.
Greens better but for a blend Black Label is a nice sipping whisky.

Single malt is difficult for some people to get into as it has a lot of different styles;
Irish whiskey tends to be smooth.

Blends like Chivas Regal and Johnnie Walker are mass marketed.
Mainly its people who dont really taste whisky but want a whisky brand to stick too.
Jack D is okay its a bit like firewater so you have to mix it, depends on if its on special offer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0e3eBU_6oz0&feature=relmfu
This guy Ralphy does good whisky reviews, i learnt a lot from his videos.
I've been reading The Scotch Whisky Book by Mark Skipworth it goes into detail about distilling and the history of whisky,
the different types of whisky in Scotland,
half the book has notes with pictures of various whiskies some are not in production anymore.

EDIT: Ive tried to edit that down and format the text, i had to just hit return key to get the paragraph sizes right. I wish you could do that in the edit function. You get lines that are massive if you write a paragraph depending on screen size and res.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 5, 2011)

What is it with all the stupid ass tags in BF3? do i get special tags for dancing a jig on a tank?


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 5, 2011)

tigger said:


> What is it with all the stupid ass tags in BF3? do i get special tags for dancing a jig on a tank?



lol guess ill be finding out soon, my copy was posted yesterday by Tesco. Used a fiver off code and 8% quidco cash back.


----------



## MightyMission (Nov 5, 2011)

Black Absinthe all the way strong 
no messing with countless pints and running to the toilet every twenty minutes once you 'broke the seal'


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 5, 2011)

Currently I have (access to) Glenfidditch 12,15,18 years and JW Black Label. I take it as the Glenfidditch 18 years old single malt is the best? Tried JW, didnt like it. Taste too much like drinking ignited charcoal, but then again I am not used to drinking things higher than 20%.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 5, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Currently I have (access to) Glenfidditch 12,15,18 years and JW Black Label. I take it as the Glenfidditch 18 years old single malt is the best? Tried JW, didnt like it. Taste too much like drinking ignited charcoal, but then again I am not used to drinking things higher than 20%.



The older whisky like the 18 year old have had a longer time to develop in the barrel and might be a bit softer on the finish (alcohol and barrel flavour has more time to mature) but the flavour also changes over time, you'd be surprised. Try the 12 and 18 Glenfiddich first as they make the 15 year old differently. I cant remember trying it but its supposed to be easy to drink; you might taste wood from the barrel, a bit of peat and/or citrus. More flavours seep from the barrel into the whisky the older it gets, you get fruit on the 18 year old and not really on the 12 but start with the younger one and work your way up.

If you pour whisky over ice it will shock the flavour oils effecting the taste, this is fine on a harsh blend where the ice works to calm down the edge but a dash of water works as well without "shocking" the drink. If you dont like Black Label neat why not try it over ice or with water? (just dont use to much otherwise dilutes the drink). I personally dont like whisky over ice, i drink everything neat because ive just developed a weird taste for it.

With malt whisky try it without water try it with some, older whisky too much water can kill the flavour and younger stuff you can get away with adding a little more. With older 18 and 21 year old malts your paying for the flavour, might turn out you just dont like the flavour of whisky i mean i cant stomach the taste of wine.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 5, 2011)

personally I am a Brandy and Malt Whiskey fan, Courvoisier for the Brandy and Carhdu for the malt, in amongst the odd lager of course


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 5, 2011)

Like MM, I prefer the Absinthe. Green one for me, 5/6 water, 1/6 absinthe with a teaspoon of sugar lightly caramelised. B.E.A.Utiful


----------



## MightyMission (Nov 5, 2011)

paah green you lightweight  but yea wicked stuff is that haha many a night teetering on the brink of insanity due to my favourite tipple!
The semi caramelised sugar sounds like a nice angle,i'm going to place an order with my czech friend for some restocking so i can give it a go..
i'l pm my digits so you can shoot over the transfer details mate-i could have done it today but i'm still a bit lean from yesterdays antics


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 5, 2011)

Craft Lagers are nice like St Mungo or Harvistouns Schiehallion but bugger those macro lagers like Carling, 2 good beer breweries are Innis and Gunn and Orkney probably to much flavour for your average lager boy.

Talisker is nice Single Malt btw. Monkey Shoulder is a nice Blended Malt whisky.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 5, 2011)

Ok will try from the youngest and work my way up then. And with ice to start off.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 5, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Ok will try from the youngest and work my way up then. And with ice to start off.



Id start with a bit of water just a splash to take the edge off and "open" the flavours, add one or 2 cubes if needed. I wouldn't put ice in the 18 y/o or much water as you'll dilute the thing, a few drops of water through a straw is all the 18 y/o would need.

When someone says "open" i think the idea is that you take away some of the alcohol burn that can mask the flavours, it comes from cask strength alcohol which is undiluted. I think they pre dilute blended whisky so its ready to drink, stupid thing is even if they do that cheapo whisky is still like firewater lol.


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 5, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> paah green you lightweight  but yea wicked stuff is that haha many a night teetering on the brink of insanity due to my favourite tipple!
> The semi caramelised sugar sounds like a nice angle,i'm going to place an order with my czech friend for some restocking so i can give it a go..
> i'l pm my digits so you can shoot over the transfer details mate-i could have done it today but i'm still a bit lean from yesterdays antics



It's only because it's the cheapest and easiest to get down here, but still 65% yum yum yum. My mate bought me a little bottle of black cannabis flavoured absinthe from Greece, that was bloody beautiful. 
The water bulks it out so you can drink all night and not got too hammered. With the sugar, you rest a teaspoonful on the rim of the glass and pour the absinthe over so it wets the sugar and the excess drips into the water. Then light the sugar and let it burn for 3 seconds (the absinthe makes it burn with an almost invisible flame so you've got to watch for it) then dunk the spoon in the glass and stir.You know if you burn the sugar for too long because it doesn't taste nice.

Best tasting drink ever IMO. Me and my brothers snorted absinthe once, I don't recommend it. I'll have to find the video and chuck it on the tube at sometime.

If you can watch a film called "Liar" (starring Tim Roth - this film is no doubt the reason he was cast for Lie To Me and is bloody epic) he goes through the process on there.

Oh and I'll PM you my details - I haven't got any mobile credit at the mo so can't text.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 5, 2011)

I bid on a i7 2600k and i didn't realise it was pick up only, messaged the seller and they said it was fine. Gets to the last mins and i will probably be out bid anyway.


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 5, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I bid on a i7 2600k and i didn't realise it was pick up only, messaged the seller and they said it was fine. Gets to the last mins and i will probably be out bid anyway.



Where's the pickup from? Someone on here might be able to help...


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 5, 2011)

"Sutton in Ashfield" item ends in about half an hour. If you look it up you will see it lol.


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 5, 2011)

aCid888* lives like 5 miles from there, if he's still about, and I think Piggy lives near there too. *STALKER ALERT*


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 5, 2011)

Its cool i didnt win anyway, didnt expect i would.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 6, 2011)

i know this shop, http://www.epsilonpc.co.uk/
Will beat online prices too, try and see if he will post it, or you can ask me or freedom to post it out to you


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 6, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> i know this shop, http://www.epsilonpc.co.uk/
> Will beat online prices too, try and see if he will post it, or you can ask me or freedom to post it out to you



Been there a few times, guy can be a bit stingy on prices and has on more then one occasion said my warranty is void if i open the box....

well...thats great.....I dont pay over £300 for hardware just to stare at the box.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 6, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> has on more then one occasion said my warranty is void if i open the box.....



on what exactly???  that is absurd?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 6, 2011)

graphic cards, soundcards and whatever items im reluctant to buy from there. 

since Yoyotech have tightened up their purses to regular/repeat customers. epsilon is probably the best place there is that will get you a good deal, but I dont trust them to deal with RMAs as professionally as yoyotech does.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Comp...rd++-+Get+your+20%+VAT+Back!+?productId=46424

Tempted to go with that deal. Apparently you can get the VAT back and i noticed you get a free game (DIRT 3).

7th-21st so plenty of time for them to get in stock, either by that time ill have a cpu or i can hold onto the board for a while longer.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 7, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Comp...rd++-+Get+your+20%+VAT+Back!+?productId=46424
> 
> Tempted to go with that deal. Apparently you can get the VAT back and i noticed you get a free game (DIRT 3).
> 
> 7th-21st so plenty of time for them to get in stock, either by that time ill have a cpu or i can hold onto the board for a while longer.



i guess it is like a mail in rebate sort of thing


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 7, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> i guess it is like a mail in rebate sort of thing



Yeah you send away a copy of your invoice and mail in form (which you print off) and get the VAT back, considering its 20% VAT it reduces the price a bit.

I was going to go for this MSI P67A-GD53 (B3) P67 Socket 1155 8 Channel Audio...

The price with the mail in rebate make them about the same but also get a free game with aria.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 7, 2011)

Aria are fairly good too with stuff. glad to see someone else likes MSI too


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 7, 2011)

My external 2Tb drive came today (£80 shipped  ) so who wants to buy my wd5000aaks 500Gb drives, £70 a piece, fucking bargain considering Ebuyer are selling these drives for £125   <<< seriously no shit lol 

And yea, I am joking about selling them for £70 lol sarcasm recognition fail  though if I get £35 + p+p on the bay I will be a happy bunny, not to mention the external enclosure should fetch £15-£20  opportunism FTW


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 7, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> fucking bargain considering Ebuyer are selling these drives for £125   <<< seriously no shit lol



need glasses bro, I am seeing £223 over here, maybe it is late.... think £125 was a bargain!
Western Digital WD5000AAKS 500GB SATAII 7200RPM 16...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 7, 2011)

Should be getting an Xperia Arc S next week!!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice phone Freedom


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 8, 2011)

Blah its not dual core.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 8, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Blah its not dual core.



my HP DM1 is dual core. does that count?


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 8, 2011)

No


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 8, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> No



jackass


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 8, 2011)

lol






EDIT: http://www.trustedreviews.com/sony-ericsson-xperia-arc-s_Mobile-Phone_video_review


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 8, 2011)

Techrader gave it 4.5stars out of 5.

you dont really need a dual core phone


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah its a fast phone, 1.4ghz is more than enough for it to be snappy. Its just a decent phone with a nice price tag to match.

I quite like trusted reviews, they used to do some decent camcorder reviews but idk if its because there hasn't been many new camcorders they seem to have stopped doing them for a while. I was looking for a camcorder a while back but i cant justify the costs.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Techrader gave it 4.5stars out of 5.
> 
> you dont really need a dual core phone



Since when is it about need? Its all about wants


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 8, 2011)

get a Atrix, real cheap and very fast + excellent battery life


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 8, 2011)

New motorola RAZR is fooking yummy.

http://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_razr-review-667.php


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 8, 2011)

for the price, its gonna last me a year or two anyway (maybe 3) but All i know is im getting rid of this Samsung Jet.

its alright for a basic phone, but its not a smartphone, it doesnt run andriod, it doesnt support flash, has a bit of a small screen and cant really play any games asside from the ones that it comes pre-installed which i deleted many moons ago, and has a rather appaling app selection in samsungs own app shop thingy, and the algorithm or parameters for the predictive text was created by someone with an extreme case of dislexia, an IQ so low you need to dig for it or the mental age of a 3 or 4y/o reading picture books and scrawling all over the pictures with crayons before stuffing one up his nose and trying to eat the other one.

that being said....
The battery life is quite good though despite having it for probably what must be coming to 3 years now.

It needs to go.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Since when is it about need? Its all about wants





Hey man, If you *WANT* to give me £200 so i can get myself a Galaxy SII that has a DC CPU then i will *WANT* one of those.

at the moment, Xperia Arc S is my target and within my price range.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 8, 2011)

Have you seen this rubbish -->http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...llets-Wednesdays-student-protests-London.html

They won't do anything to the rioters a few months ago but all of a sudden a Pre-planned march needs the use of Armored vehicles and rubber bullets


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 8, 2011)

Thought i would just leave this video here.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 8, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Thought i would just leave this video here.



that's the best youtube video i've seen this year


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 8, 2011)

If any of you would like a pair of £90 phonak Headphones for £20 and a free magazine subscription --> http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/fre...gazine-rrp-89-99-magazine-shop-1055390?ppp=60


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 10, 2011)

Have any of you notice how 120GB SSD's have dropped below £100 now?

Also Bump


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Have any of you notice how 120GB SSD's have dropped below £100 now?



Can't say they have at my local haunts. Still over £100, where did you see that?


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 10, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Can't say they have at my local haunts. Still over £100, where did you see that?



OCZ 120GB Vertex Plus SSD - 2.5" SATA-II - Read.. ...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 10, 2011)

Meh, read & write speeds.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hey man, If you *WANT* to give me £200 so i can get myself a Galaxy SII that has a DC CPU then i will *WANT* one of those.



I *want* a SGSII too, but no one *wants* to give me money for those :/



cheesy999 said:


> Have you seen this rubbish -->http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...llets-Wednesdays-student-protests-London.html
> 
> They won't do anything to the rioters a few months ago but all of a sudden a Pre-planned march needs the use of Armored vehicles and rubber bullets



Their mentality is probably along the lines of "Lets beat the students back into classrooms"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 10, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I *want* a SGSII too, but no one *wants* to give me money for those :/



well i dont *WANT* a SGSII, I want a Xperia ARC S!!


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 10, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I *want* a SGSII too, but no one *wants* to give me money for those :/





FreedomEclipse said:


> well i dont *WANT* a SGSII, I want a Xperia ARC S!!



Well I *WANT* you guys to *SHUT* the *FUCK* up 

Get anything which is confirmed for icecream sandwich!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 10, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Well I *WANT* you guys to *SHUT* the *FUCK* up
> 
> Get anything which is confirmed for icecream sandwich!!


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> http://www.mygreatphone.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/sony-ericsson-xperia-arc.jpg
> 
> http://images.sodahead.com/polls/001601663/729738409_my_word_sir_are_you_jelly_xlarge.jpeg


:shadedshu

Mine lasts a full day with 50% to spare (tis a dual core too), u jelly? 
even if i use the shit out of it 32% by the end of the day (i do finish my 2gb data plan every month...)


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 10, 2011)

In other news, I think this is pretty sweet: http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/log...less-keyboard-k250-free-ultimate-ears-1057268

Cheap ass stuff, but still pretty good for tight budget.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 10, 2011)

Automobile is american for 'car' btw.....


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Automobile is american for 'car' btw.....



I know... 

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/log...00-7-49-from-34-99-staples-store-only-1057341


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 11, 2011)

Americans have a weird sense of English, who would call a flammable liquid "gas"?


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 11, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> who would call a flammable liquid "gas"?



thats one thing that always puzzles me about them...


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 11, 2011)

Americanisms; bellow is a quote from urban dictionary.



> Billy-Jo-Bob: Yo whassap dude, yo mama got any *'erbs*?
> Mary-Jane-Sue: Yeah, they're in the *trunk* behind the *alloominum* foil and *math* books. Be careful of my *sweat pants* and *sneakers*.



"Scotch-Irish" but wait my understanding is that Scotch was a drink?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 11, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Americanisms; bellow is a quote from urban dictionary.
> 
> 
> 
> "Scotch-Irish" but wait my understanding is that Scotch was a drink?



Naaa Whiskey is the drink, since when have you called anything by the country of manufacture, Scotch is a compmany that makes sticky tape and "post it" notes


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Have you seen this rubbish -->http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...llets-Wednesdays-student-protests-London.html
> 
> They won't do anything to the rioters a few months ago but all of a sudden a Pre-planned march needs the use of Armored vehicles and rubber bullets



Don't want to get into politics, but this takes the piss especially as muslim extremists are allowed to burn flags in the streets and mock our dead, there was talks of them having a "service" today to burn poppies and the like which sickens me to my stomach as today (rememberence day) is nothing to even do with what they are protesting for. Shoot the lot of the extremists and/or fuck them out of the UK.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 11, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Don't want to get into politics, but this takes the piss especially as muslim extremists are allowed to burn flags in the streets and mock our dead, there was talks of them having a "service" today to burn poppies and the like which sickens me to my stomach as today (rememberence day) is nothing to even do with what they are protesting for. Shoot the lot of the extremists and/or fuck them out of the UK.



The Home secretary has just made that group illegal and banned them, therefore if they do go on the streets, the police will kick the daylights out of them and lock them up for 2 years...... works for me!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 11, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> The Home secretary has just made that group illegal and banned them, therefore if they do go on the streets, the police will kick the daylights out of them and lock them up for 2 years...... works for me!



Let's hope so Tatty, sure they will just reform under a different name anyway but time will tell.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 11, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Don't want to get into politics, but this takes the piss especially as muslim extremists are allowed to burn flags in the streets and mock our dead, there was talks of them having a "service" today to burn poppies and the like which sickens me to my stomach as today (rememberence day) is nothing to even do with what they are protesting for. Shoot the lot of the extremists and/or fuck them out of the UK.



Its just as insulting as drawing Prophet Muhammad as a pig, but you will always get jerks everywhere, and the media is especially good with flaming Muslim-non Muslim debates. They have a right of speech (in this case, using actions to "speak"), as much as they are unpleasant to all of us we cannot do anything. I am not saying that what they do is right, or defend their actions, I am saying that they have the right to do as they please. Blame it on the shitty immigration controls for letting these extremists in.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 11, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Its just as insulting as drawing Prophet Muhammad as a pig, but you will always get jerks everywhere, and the media is especially good with flaming Muslim-non Muslim debates. They have a right of speech (in this case, using actions to "speak"), as much as they are unpleasant to all of us we cannot do anything. I am not saying that what they do is right, or defend their actions, I am saying that they have the right to do as they please. Blame it on the shitty immigration controls for letting these extremists in.



I'm sorry but no, no it isn't the same as someone anonymously drawing a cartoon and publishing it on the interwebz, which if I recall was from a swedish paper not the UK. That's is a lot different than taking to the streets and burning flags of the country you live in and are deemed as a citizen, mocking dead soldiers on a day synonymously associatted with the atrocities of the 1st and 2nd WW when a lot of UK (as well as other nations) men and women died to protect that freedom of speech they so value. 

This is not freedom of speech, these are threats they are making this is incitement and hate mongering which the last time I looked is against the law of this country and no longer qualifies under freedom of speech, and damn right too.


----------



## human_error (Nov 11, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Its just as insulting as drawing Prophet Muhammad as a pig, but you will always get jerks everywhere, and the media is especially good with flaming Muslim-non Muslim debates. They have a right of speech (in this case, using actions to "speak"), as much as they are unpleasant to all of us we cannot do anything. I am not saying that what they do is right, or defend their actions, I am saying that they have the right to do as they please. Blame it on the shitty immigration controls for letting these extremists in.



They don't have the right to bring religious or political hatred. There is no right to free speech in the UK as we lack a constitution (although it is usually an accepted freedom, with some restrictions on spreading hatred or causing undue distress we do not have a right to it).


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 11, 2011)

> United Kingdom citizens have a negative right to freedom of expression under the common law.[41] In 1998, the United Kingdom incorporated the European Convention, and the guarantee of freedom of expression it contains in Article 10, into its domestic law under the Human Rights Act. There are many exceptions including incitement,[42] incitement to racial hatred,[43] incitement to religious hatred, incitement to terrorism including encouragement of terrorism and dissemination of terrorist publications.... etc etc



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_of_speech_by_country#United_Kingdom


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 11, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I'm sorry but no, no it isn't the same as someone anonymously drawing a cartoon and publishing it on the interwebz, which if I recall was from a swedish paper not the UK. That's is a lot different than taking to the streets and burning flags of the country you live in and are deemed as a citizen, mocking dead soldiers on a day synonymously associatted with the atrocities of the 1st and 2nd WW when a lot of UK (as well as other nations) men and women died to protect that freedom of speech they so value.
> 
> This is not freedom of speech, these are threats they are making this is incitement and hate mongering which the last time I looked is against the law of this country and no longer qualifies under freedom of speech, and damn right too.





human_error said:


> They don't have the right to bring religious or political hatred. There is no right to free speech in the UK as we lack a constitution (although it is usually an accepted freedom, with some restrictions on spreading hatred or causing undue distress we do not have a right to it).



Hate mongering and incitement of terrorism yes, that should be stopped, but mocking dead soldiers (and symbols attached to them) we have no say in my opinion. British soldiers have bled defending my rights, I am grateful for what they have done for me (and I pay my respects), but I cannot force everyone to share the same views as me. My mother (as a teacher)  told me that troublemakers want attention, and as long as they are ignored their raison d'etre will fade. I am not sure how classroom control translates to real world, but I am willing to give it a try.


----------



## human_error (Nov 11, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Hate mongering and incitement of terrorism yes, that should be stopped, but mocking dead soldiers (and symbols attached to them) we have no say in my opinion.



I strongly disagree with that view - they died for all of us to enjoy our freedom, and although I'm not saying we should force people to honour them, we should not allow people to mock them as it is hugely disrespectful and causes distress for their families.

Mocking the soldiers is hate mongering, as it is directing hate to the soldiers, as well as getting hate aimed squarely at all Muslims (as a lot of people will see Muslims insulting the forces, and will tar them all with the same brush).

**edit**

I will also point out people have been jailed for burning quarans in the UK, and I see burning poppies (especially on armistace day) as equally insulting to people.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 11, 2011)

human_error said:


> I strongly disagree with that view - they died for all of us to enjoy our freedom, and although I'm not saying we should force people to honour them, we should not allow people to mock them as it is hugely disrespectful and causes distress for their families.
> 
> Mocking the soldiers is hate mongering, as it is directing hate to the soldiers, as well as getting hate aimed squarely at all Muslims (as a lot of people will see Muslims insulting the forces, and will tar them all with the same brush).



If you strongly identify yourself to the opposing side (Nazi or Kaiser Wilhelm II or pick a choice), then I see no reason why you would respect the dead British soldiers. As a Nazi supporter you can and should be hanged, but if you are loyal to the House of Hohenzollern I cannot do anything about it. I understand that they are neither Hohenzollern loyalists or Nazis (or if they know them at all), but they seem to hate the British in Afghanistan and Iraq (and places like that), and choose to associate the poppy with the more recent wars.


----------



## human_error (Nov 11, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> If you strongly identify yourself to the opposing side (Nazi or Kaiser Wilhelm II or pick a choice), then I see no reason why you would respect the dead British soldiers. As a Nazi supporter you can and should be hanged, but if you are loyal to the House of Hohenzollern I cannot do anything about it. I understand that they are neither Hohenzollern loyalists or Nazis (or if they know them at all), but they seem to hate the British in Afghanistan and Iraq (and places like that), and choose to associate the poppy with the more recent wars.



As I said - I'm not saying people should be forced to honour them if they don't want to. But what they should not do is live in the UK enjoying its freedoms earned by the soliders and burn the symbol of thanks for the soldiers.

There is a huge difference between not honouring the soldiers, and burning the symbols of respect for them in the streets on a day where people around the country (and other parts of the world) pay respect to those soldiers.


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 11, 2011)

Put it this way - how would these people feel if we burnt the symbols that they hold dear to their heart? 

They would hate it and probably react with mass riots. Food for thought.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 11, 2011)

human_error said:


> As I said - I'm not saying people should be forced to honour them if they don't want to. But what they should not do is live in the UK enjoying its freedoms earned by the soliders and burn the symbol of thanks for the soldiers.
> 
> There is a huge difference between not honouring the soldiers, and burning the symbols of respect for them in the streets on a day where people around the country (and other parts of the world) pay respect to those soldiers.



Which is why I said the UKBA is completely incompetent for letting them in. 



scaminatrix said:


> Put it this way - how would these people feel if we burnt the symbols that they hold dear to their heart?
> 
> They would hate it and probably react with mass riots. Food for thought.



Indeed they will, but again, I will not stoop as low as to cause trouble because their interpretation of the symbol is different from mine. If they are expressing their distaste loudly  but they don't cause trouble, I would probably just ignore them. If they cause trouble, then lock them up. Its that simple.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 11, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Its just as insulting as drawing Prophet Muhammad as a pig, but you will always get jerks everywhere, and the media is especially good with flaming Muslim-non Muslim debates. They have a right of speech (in this case, using actions to "speak"), as much as they are unpleasant to all of us we cannot do anything. I am not saying that what they do is right, or defend their actions, I am saying that they have the right to do as they please. Blame it on the shitty immigration controls for letting these extremists in.



Most of them are actually "born and bred" British nationals.  I am a great advocate of free speech, free "actions" as you describe it is called rioting where I come from and is not free, it's actually a criminal offence, so i support anyone of whatever persuation having the public right to air their views, I contest anyone who breaks the law, including those who have my own beliefs.  To be fair, whilst your points are completly valid, it's not just Muslim organisations who get fed to the propaganda machine, lets face it the EDL and BNP get crucified also from the opposite side of the spectrum.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 11, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Most of them are actually "born and bred" British nationals.  I am a great advocate of free speech, free "actions" as you describe it is called rioting where I come from and is not free, it's actually a criminal offence, so i support anyone of whatever persuation having the public right to air their views, I contest anyone who breaks the law, including those who have my own beliefs.  To be fair, whilst your points are completly valid, it's not just Muslim organisations who get feed to the propaganda machine, lets face it the EDL and BNP get crucified also from the opposite side of the spectrum.



Rioting should be punished, I made that clear, but if you are demonstrating, that is perfectly fine, to me anyway. Yes, most of them are "born and bred", but there are a significant chunk of them which came in and invigorate the movement.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 11, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Rioting should be punished, I made that clear, but if you are demonstrating, that is perfectly fine, to me anyway. Yes, most of them are "born and bred", but there are a significant chunk of them which came in and invigorate the movement.



Agreed, "peaceful" demonstrations are good, thing is these days even if peaceful demonstrations "incite" violent reaction it becomes an offence as I understand it, which in effect is smothering those rights we are supposed to have.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 11, 2011)

it is a fine line which they enjoy walking on and complain when anyone else does the same, i think there are too many mosques around... they are getting too powerful in our country and think they have the right to do whatever the fuck they want


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 11, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> it is a fine line which they enjoy walking on and complain when anyone else does the same, i think there are too many mosques around... they are getting too powerful in our country and think they have the right to do whatever the fuck they want



You see in itself, you refer to them as "they", I would imagine because "they" are muslims and you are not, as opposed to using "we" because most of them are British, I don't say that because I think you are wrong, or because I disagree with you but just to point out the whole point of this really, if we were genuinly more inclusive in our approach as opposed to actually seeking out the differences and emphasising them, then there would be more harmony in our society and some (but by no means all) might not feel the need to demonstrate in the first place 

I could very easily say that i lived in the middle east for four years, both in Kuwait and briefly in Saudi Arabia, and Christian places of worship were not allowed in those countries at the time, however thousands of their citizens were holidaying in the UK each summer and were demanding mosques be built in order that they may practice their religion, I choose not to emphasis that because that would be hypocracy on my part after writing my first paragraph..... ohhh damn I already did!


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 11, 2011)

well many of my closest friends are muslim i mean no disrespect to them as never once have they dared to boast about their religion in my face or even discuss the differences in believe, i am happy they accept we dont believe what they do and are ok with it, i am refering to the people who feel they can burn poppies and think it is alright... to me it just shows how uneducated they are


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> i am refering to the people who feel they can burn poppies and think it is alright... to me it just shows how uneducated they are



doing something like burning poppies doesn't show the people doing it are uneducated, it just show they are bad people


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> doing something like burning poppies doesn't show the people doing it are uneducated, it just show they are bad people



No, it shows that they are either assholes or ignorant. I will shave my friend's beard for a joke, and we will all be cool after a few laughs and a few punches, but if I do that in Middle East I will get myself killed.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 11, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> No, it shows that they are either assholes or ignorant. I will shave my friend's beard for a joke, and we will all be cool after a few laughs and a few punches, but if I do that in Middle East I will get myself killed.



if people are assholes then wouldn't that make them bad people in most cases?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> if people are assholes then wouldn't that make them bad people in most cases?



There is indeed a correlation, but to me assholes and bad people are a bit different, like trolls and terrorists (exaggerated for convenience).


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 11, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> There is indeed a correlation, but to me assholes and bad people are a bit different, like trolls and terrorists (exaggerated for convenience).



Still, the best method with dealing with these people is the traditional British method of ignoring the problem and hoping that it will go away

If you don't give them any attention then it won't feel like they are actually having any effect and they will give up


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Still, the best method with dealing with these people is the traditional British method of ignoring the problem and hoping that it will go away
> 
> If you don't give them any attention then it won't feel like they are actually having any effect and they will give up





Fourstaff said:


> Hate mongering and incitement of terrorism yes, that should be stopped, but mocking dead soldiers (and symbols attached to them) we have no say in my opinion. British soldiers have bled defending my rights, I am grateful for what they have done for me (and I pay my respects), but I cannot force everyone to share the same views as me. My mother (as a teacher)  told me that troublemakers want attention, and as long as they are ignored their raison d'etre will fade. I am not sure how classroom control translates to real world, but I am willing to give it a try.



I take it as you don't really read previous pages like me?


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 11, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I take it as you don't really read previous pages like me?



i normally do, not today though


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i normally do, not today though



Because..."YOUR SO MONEYSUPERMARKET!" ???

--Sorry... I have that guys voice in my head.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Because..."YOUR SO MONEYSUPERMARKET!" ???
> 
> --Sorry... I have that guys voice in my head.



It's posts like this that make me confused.com


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 11, 2011)

No contest.

Moneysupermarket mans voice is just epic


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> No contest.
> 
> Moneysupermarket mans voice is just epic



well if your going to say something like that

EDIT:Actually i don't think any of you should have to watch that video

I don't know why but i really want one of these for some reason -->http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vacuum_fluorescent_display


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> No contest.
> 
> Moneysupermarket mans voice is just epic



It's Jean Luc Pickard..... Capt of the Star Ship Enterprise and head honcho over at the XMen Mansion.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 11, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> It's Jean Luc Pickard..... Capt of the Star Ship Enterprise and head honcho over at the XMen Mansion.



seriously???

It doesnt quite sound like him though


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes its Sir Patrick Stuart. I thought the voice over sounded similar to his voice so i googled it a while back when it was bugging me because im sad like that.

EDIT: Remembrance day is not about any war or atrocity, its about respecting the individuals who have died. A war such as the Second World War has individual merits as to why people fought in them then on the other hand a lot of wars are of a political nature but are certainly not of the individual soldiers making. People die in every war and i respect the families who are broken by loss and the fact that someone has died not for what they did but because its sad that people still die in wars. Nobody is celebrating the fact a soldier killed anyone, its more the fact that people still die in wars and people are still willing to die for a political establishment.

By the way all you folk of Eastern Asian decent are in a similar boat to others who you criticise. A lot of the people you want to "send back" or "shoot" are now 3rd 4th generation Brits, embedded in our culture. If you want to have a freedom to protest you must take the good with the bad but i think those that want to protest against Remembrance day do not understand the real reasons behind having a day to Remember the war dead (see above paragraph). My ancestry is Irish so what do i do fuck off back to Ireland? Also Britain did a hell of a lot of atrocities in Asia such as the Opium Wars. 

People want to be respected but complain they cant burn a Qur'an or flag or strip naked on a Saudi beach? You lead by example otherwise you become as bad as those you criticise. You cant expect to do that if you want others to stop doing similar things. Its like murdering a murderer it just makes you one too.

I personally have no problem with religion its when they get vocal and start to force an issue that bothers me, that goes for any religious sect. You cannot prove a religion its a "faith" so they should not be forcing it upon others.



Tatty_One said:


> Naaa Whiskey is the drink, since when have you called anything by the country of manufacture, Scotch is a compmany that makes sticky tape and "post it" notes



The thing i dont get is that Scotch isn't even a real term for a Scotsman, its is exactly that Scots or Scottish.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I don't know why but i really want one of these for some reason -->http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vacuum_fluorescent_display



buy a subaru!


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> buy a subaru!



Can you suggest any particular models that would have a digital dashboard?

I really want one for my PC, imagine having one of those in the front of your PC telling you all your Temps and Frame-rate or whatever, VFD's just look so much cooler then LED's

EDIT:There is this but it looks terrible http://www.scan.co.uk/products/silv...ce=google+shopping&utm_medium=google+shopping, Who honestly thought having that much box around the display would look nice?


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 11, 2011)

Damn! Power cut down!


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 11, 2011)

I've just come up with one of the best idea's for passwords ever

Model/Serial numbers from Electronics, think of it, you get a 6 Digit+ Random collection of Letters and numbers, and if you ever forget it, is right there in front of you!


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 12, 2011)

Putang inang kuryente yan!!!!


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 12, 2011)

Hunting for router suggestions, I need wireless N and something able to support 7 laptops, 3 smartphones, a PS3 and possibly a few more devices for guests. I suspect the Virgin DGN-1000SP stock is struggling to keep everything connected, some devices get no internet at all while others are prefectly fine.


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 12, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I've just come up with one of the best idea's for passwords ever
> 
> Model/Serial numbers from Electronics, think of it, you get a 6 Digit+ Random collection of Letters and numbers, and if you ever forget it, is right there in front of you!



What if the house gets robbed? All your passwords, just gone


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 12, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Putang inang kuryente yan!!!!



In English please?

Both Google and I cannot work out what that means in English



scaminatrix said:


> What if the house gets robbed? All your passwords, just gone



The's probably a higher chance of someone stealing your password then there is someone robbing your house


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 12, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Hunting for router suggestions, I need wireless N and something able to support 7 laptops, 3 smartphones, a PS3 and possibly a few more devices for guests. I suspect the Virgin DGN-1000SP stock is struggling to keep everything connected, some devices get no internet at all while others are prefectly fine.



Depends on how much you want to spend, is that ADSL or Cable?

Funnily enough me and my cousin can game on his laptop and my desktop at the same time on multiplayer but as soon as someone starts to download anything everything else slows down.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 12, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Depends on how much you want to spend, is that ADSL or Cable?
> 
> Funnily enough me and my cousin can game on his laptop and my desktop at the same time on multiplayer but as soon as someone starts to download anything everything else slows down.



ASDL2+. Spend? Well, something which is cheap and good. If it costs £100 and it is "cheap and good" I will not hesitate to get it.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 12, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> ASDL2+. Spend? Well, something which is cheap and good. If it costs £100 and it is "cheap and good" I will not hesitate to get it.



Have you tried phoning your ISP and asking for a better router?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 12, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Have you tried phoning your ISP and asking for a better router?



Good idea. Virgin is known to be quite nice yes?


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 12, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Good idea. Virgin is known to be quite nice yes?



I don't know, But a month or 2 ago Sky let us upgrade to wireless N for some price that was ridiculously low compared to the prices Amazon and Pc world wanted for an equivalent router


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 12, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I don't know, But a month or 2 ago Sky let us upgrade to wireless N for some price that was ridiculously low compared to the prices Amazon and Pc world wanted for an equivalent router



Will phone Virgin and see how nice they actually are then.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 12, 2011)

I was looking on Dabs and noticed the ridiculous price difference of this router.

http://www.dabs.com/products/netgea...94948534-4294944403-55770000-4294944375&src=3

Netgear DGN2200 Wireless-N300 ADSL Modem Router | ...

EDIT: Sky dont let you use your own router, watch in case Virgin are like that i forgot some ISPs do that.


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 12, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Will phone Virgin and see how nice they actually are then.



Tell them that your freind is with another ISP and he gets a decent router that allows for higher speeds that yours is capable of. Then say you're thinking of switching to them unless you can get a better router.

Always worth a try. ISP's should chuck a router at you to keep you with them.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 12, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Tell them that your freind is with another ISP and he gets a decent router that allows for higher speeds that yours is capable of. Then say you're thinking of switching to them unless you can get a better router.
> 
> Always worth a try. ISP's should chuck a router at you to keep you with them.



I am only few months into my year contract, so that sneaky technique is out. I will tell them that I am considering to leave though, if it doesn't get fixed


----------



## KieX (Nov 12, 2011)

you pay for a service.. take from your ISP everything they're willing to give for free 




MilkyWay said:


> *snip*
> EDIT: Sky dont let you use your own router, watch in case Virgin are like that i forgot some ISPs do that.



Virgin should be fine, just needs a cable rather than ADSL router:
D-Link Wireless-N Cable Router | Ebuyer.com


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 12, 2011)

I am in ASDL2+ territory


----------



## KieX (Nov 12, 2011)

Ah, that makes your choice easier


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 13, 2011)

Google has failed me




> We could not calculate directions between Westminster, London, UK and Ulaanbaatar, Mongolia.



EDIT: --> http://www.theadventurists.com/the-adventures/mongol-rally


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 13, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Google has failed me
> 
> EDIT: --> http://www.theadventurists.com/the-adventures/mongol-rally



Try Start to Dover, then Calais to Ulan Bator


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 13, 2011)

Tesco are doing a bottle of Highland Park 12 y/o whisky for £15, hope they have it in my local Tesco. Whenever i here about Tesco deals its either store specific or the local one (Tesco Silverburn) never have the bloody deal.




cheesy999 said:


> Google has failed me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL Cheesy.

?


> We could not calculate directions between Calais, France and Ulaanbaatar, Mongolia.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 13, 2011)

Bing wont do it either

edit; just tried a load of European roues, seems these directions services don't work most places in Asia and eastern europe

still , that Mongol rally does sound like something I want to do at some point, a 10000 mile drive across Europe and Asia sounds interesting


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 13, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Bing wont do it either



some of the roads are not mapped in certain countries by google


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 13, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> some of the roads are not mapped in certain countries by google



but you can see the roads if you just use it as a Map, it just won't find directions by itself


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 14, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> but you can see the roads if you just use it as a Map, it just won't find directions by itself



it takes some time to calculate, after a certain distance it stops


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 15, 2011)

If any one is interested the price of IPS monitors is really good now, Iiyama Prolite X2377HDS 23" IPS LED 5ms response times for £166.60 at ebuyer. Its got speakers built in but id rather more monitors had a headphone jack instead so you can if you needed add speakers if your not hooked up to a PC. Tempted but i need to get that cpu i want.

Iiyama Prolite X2377HDS 23" IPS Panel LED HDMI.. |...

My 1000 cable ties came right there, the postman couldn't get it through the letterbox lol, £3 odd from ebay and they will come in handy!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 15, 2011)

went to the dentist today...at the end of it, i asked if i could rinse my mouth and the assistant gave me a cup of water and obviously i rinsed by the sink.

The problem with that was she was also standing by the sink and as much as i tried not to spit the backwash out like a freaking tsunami hitting japan. *UNFORTUNATELY* she got a little splash on her arm cuz she was standing so close. and the way she looked at me was like I had Infected her with so sort of T-virus or some other highly fatal contagious disease.

I DID APOLOGISE TO HER.

BUT WHAT THE FUCK DOES SHE WANT FROM ME?! 

I asked to **RINSE** my mouth, not fucking drink it. move the fuck away from the sink for god sake woman!!

I would have ASKED her to move but my mouth was already full of water and she was just standing there. If i touched her she would have me in court for sexual harrasment before I could even reach *A* sink to rinse.

but she was pissed. boy....that look on her face was like as if i spat in her face or something...

Like Ross Kemp.... I knew something was going down, so i got the fuck out of there while she was brazenly scubbing her arm with a tub load of disinfectant using a wire gauze you usually find in your kitchen sink.

IMO I shouldnt of apologised as it wasnt my fault she was still standing by the sink when i asked to rinse my mouth.

I dont vomit skittles and rainbows you know....you will get wet!


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 15, 2011)

So what happened did you not notice she was standing at the sink before you took a drink? I would have said "whats eh ploblem?" to that stupid wummin! 

My local dentist asks to many questions, i know hes making conversation but come on i just want a check up. What have i been up to? Did i have to take a day off to go to the dentists? leading to oh do you work or go to college or something? MATE JUST DRILL MY TEETH OR WHATEVER IT IS YOUR SUPPOSED TO DO.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 15, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> If any one is interested the price of IPS monitors is really good now, Iiyama Prolite X2377HDS 23" IPS LED 5ms response times for £166.60 at ebuyer. Its got speakers built in but id rather more monitors had a headphone jack instead so you can if you needed add speakers if your not hooked up to a PC. Tempted but i need to get that cpu i want.
> 
> Iiyama Prolite X2377HDS 23" IPS Panel LED HDMI.. |...
> 
> My 1000 cable ties came right there, the postman couldn't get it through the letterbox lol, £3 odd from ebay and they will come in handy!



Nice monitor, but people will say "but its not 3d" MEH to 3d imo


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> went to the dentist today...at the end of it, i asked if i could rinse my mouth and the assistant gave me a cup of water and obviously i rinsed by the sink.
> 
> The problem with that was she was also standing by the sink and as much as i tried not to spit the backwash out like a freaking tsunami hitting japan. *UNFORTUNATELY* she got a little splash on her arm cuz she was standing so close. and the way she looked at me was like I had Infected her with so sort of T-virus or some other highly fatal contagious disease.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't of apologized, silly bitch, i hate bitches like her.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 15, 2011)

I asked to rinse my mouth. she was still standing by the sink despite me leaning over it to spit the water out.. do i need one of them alarms like you get when a vehicle is reversing to tell her that im about to rinse my mouth??

Im not in the wrong. she had ample time to move away from the sink. there were more then enough hints there, she just didnt take the bait

- Me asking to rinse my mouth
- Me gargling/rinsing my mouth
- Me moving to the sink
- Me leaning over the sink. with a mouth full of water getting ready to spit it out

then she has the nerv to look at me like im some sort of leper


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 15, 2011)

Don't feel bad about it, just forget it, was her stupid fault not yours. Its actually funny, her scrubbing her sleeve frantically for a spot of water.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 15, 2011)

"can you move out the way?" you'd probably get scorned for that anyway knowing the type of person your talking about.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 15, 2011)

She's just resentful because she's not the dentist, fleecing people out of their money. Dentists are either really hard to find atm on NHS as they are all going private to make more money, or they cost a fortune private.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 15, 2011)

tigger said:


> Don't feel bad about it, just forget it, was her stupid fault not yours. Its actually funny, her scrubbing her sleeve frantically for a spot of water.



she was scrubbing her arm actually - they wear short sleeved uniforms in there.



MilkyWay said:


> "can you move out the way?" you'd probably get scorned for that anyway knowing the type of person your talking about.



try saying that with a mouth full of water. (read my original post)


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 15, 2011)

She is not in the kitchen. You see the problem there?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 15, 2011)

hmmm.....

CEX - Y U NAO HAZ XPERIA ARC S IN LONDON BRANCHES????

Dirty barstewards... gonna have a harder time locating one then i thought. Might have to settle on a standard/older Arc instead of the Arc S.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 15, 2011)

if might be a contract but with some clever thinking you can get the total cost (over the full 24 months) of this arc S down to just £150 --> http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/whi...50-o2-dial-a-phone-possible-total-152-1059687


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok gave Virgin a call, and they told me they don't supply any router other than the crappy DGN1000, suggestions please!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 15, 2011)

Thats bullshit right there....

They supplied my neighbour with a D-link router - Even though it looks really really cheap and shit and weighs less then a pint. they still gave her one.

And i know they gave her one. because those fags didnt bother configuring it properly for her and i had to go in there. set it all up for her.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> she was scrubbing her arm actually - they wear short sleeved uniforms in there.
> 
> 
> 
> try saying that with a mouth full of water. (read my original post)



OBVIOUSLY BEFORE YOU TOOK A SWIG, DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH i did read your posts.
When did your neighbour get their D Link Router? if it wasnt that recent im thinking maybe all they supply now is the DGN1000.
Also could be some chap that was on the phone that doesn't have a clue or isn't really interested.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 16, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Ok gave Virgin a call, and they told me they don't supply any router other than the crappy DGN1000, suggestions please!



if they have an american accent put the phone down and call again, they are most likely indian.... In which case they will never give you anything for free as they feel it is coming out of their pockets!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 16, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> OBVIOUSLY BEFORE YOU TOOK A SWIG,



I expected her to move  but she didnt (re-read original post)



MilkyWay said:


> When did your neighbour get their D Link Router? if it wasnt that recent im thinking maybe all they supply now is the DGN1000.
> Also could be some chap that was on the phone that doesn't have a clue or isn't really interested.




last week


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 16, 2011)

The only way I have been able to get through to an UK virgin rep is instead of choosing support/billing etc choose I am thinking of leaving Virgin, sure enough the first time I did that whaddya know I got through to someone in the UK who didn't sound like they reading some kind of crappy generic script, also got my issue sorted and didn't leave them


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 16, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> if they have an american accent put the phone down and call again, they are most likely indian.... In which case they will never give you anything for free as they feel it is coming out of their pockets!



First one was some Indian girl (with an Indian accent so strong that I can smell curry from here), the next one is some Northern Brit which knows his shit. He told me that Virgin only supply the shitty DGN1000, even when I offer to pay.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 16, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> First one was some Indian girl (with an Indian accent so strong that I can smell curry from here), the next one is some Northern Brit which knows his shit. He told me that Virgin only supply the shitty DGN1000, even when I offer to pay.



the new router they supply is the 'D-Link DIR-615' they gave one to my neighbour and theres further documentation of Virgin switching their Netgears for D-Links >HERE< the move happend around august time according to that thread.

googling 'Virgin D-link DIR-615' brings up a lot more hits

so I think its safe to say they are bullshitting when they claim not to supply anything else other then just a netgear router.

though, It might be possibly down to what sort of package you have with them.
My neighbour has the full works - cable TV, telephone & broadband. so what they give or allocate to you could be based on that. though its stupid they wont give you something better even though you offer to pay for it.

Its cool though...Just go to amazon or PCworld and pickup a cable/adsl router/modem for yourself and configure it.

If youre having trouble with getting the correct settings then call up their support and if they refuse to help you. cancel and go with another provider who is willing to help.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> though, It might be possibly down to what sort of package you have with them.
> My neighbour has the full works - cable TV, telephone & broadband. so what they give or allocate to you could be based on that. though its stupid they wont give you something better even though you offer to pay for it.
> 
> Its cool though...Just go to amazon or PCworld and pickup a cable/adsl router/modem for yourself and configure it.



I only have phone and 5-8Mbps broadband, they told me that digging up London is a pain in the ass, if I don't get cable/fiber in London already planning issues is going to delay it for years. So, yeah, I don't qualify as a "good customer", maybe that is the reason why they ignored me :/

Yes, I want a new ADSL2+ router, but I need suggestions


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 16, 2011)

Nah Freedom what you did was assume she would move, you reap what you sow, your fault.

I would watch because if your still into a contract they might try and charge you the remainder or a cancellation fee, tbh it seems Virgin will let you configure your own router your best doing what you originally planned and buying a new one.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 16, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Nah Freedom what you did was assume she would move, you reap what you sow, your fault.



Not at all. Its all common sense (or the lack of in this case it seems) why stand so close to the ONLY sink in the room when i ask to rinse my mouth???

to me what youre saying is as ilogical as someone playing chicken on a busy/packed dual carrageway. (the chicken represents the dentist's assistant) So.... youre speeding along the busy dual carrage way and some idiot is playing in traffic and you accidently clip him, not enough to kill him or do any serious damage, but enough to break a rib or 2, maybe some brusing or broken bones.

Whose fault is it? Yours because you should have rolled down the window and shouted at the idiot to get out of the way or the idiot's for playing on the dual carrageway???

And you *CANT* swerve the car out of the way because the carrage way is packed and to move would cause you to hit other cars which causes a bigger accident and possibly more fatalies - so that is not an option

Not everyone is as thick as shit as you take them to be.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 16, 2011)

http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/wireless-routers
Seems that finding recommendations for wireless routers is difficult.

D-Link DSL-2740R?

EDIT: Your analogy doesn't make sense, someone playing in traffic is stupid is fuck and the driver has no choice because they cannot pre empt in that situation where as you had that option before hand. Who did i say was as thick as shit? I said it was your fault for not telling her to move, can i rinse is not the same as im going to rinse, can i rinse is a question not a notion for her to move.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 16, 2011)

Not the Dlink DSL-2740R, there are a lot of reports saying that it drops connection every so often.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 16, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Your analogy doesn't make sense, someone playing in traffic is stupid is fuck and the driver has no choice because they cannot pre empt in that situation where as you had that option before hand. Who did i say was as thick as shit? I said it was your fault for not telling her to move, can i rinse is not the same as im going to rinse, can i rinse is a question not a notion for her to move.



My analogy makes perfect sense. and yes - she was 'stupid is fuck' for standing in the way. Hello??? Only sink in the room? Can I rinse my mouth?

Im not gonna spit it out over the floor am I??? - Like i said, its common sense. and if you cant see that then youre even worse then her IMO. its a clear open and shut case. I dont need to tell her to move - she should have moved anyway.

Or are you going to turn this argument around and say that i lack the common decency or manners to ask? because the way youre going on about it bro, you might as well add that to the list


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 16, 2011)

To me "Can i rinse" is asking a question not a motion for someone to get the fuck out of the way. "Im going to rinse" well that is a warning. I already explained that and your fixated on the fact you could say anything with the pink rinse shit in your mouth when im not actually saying that is wrong im saying BEFORE you took a drink you could have checked.

Nah man you obviously didn't care whether she was in the way or not otherwise you would have checked and told her before you took a rinse.

Its your fault for getting her wet. Anyway how the fuck did you spit that out and manage to spit on someone? She must've been in your face or something.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 16, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> To me "Can i rinse" is asking a question not a motion for someone to get the fuck out of the way. "Im going to rinse" well that is a warning. I already explained that and your fixated on the fact you could say anything with the pink rinse shit in your mouth when im not actually saying that is wrong im saying BEFORE you took a drink you could have checked.



Well, if she is working in the dentist she should know that people spit the water out when they rinse their mouth, so if she had any amount of brains at all she should move back when you are told to rinse. Not your fault that she is an utter idiot. 



MilkyWay said:


> Its your fault for getting her wet.



I am not sure how to comprehend this.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 16, 2011)

149 days without my dear i7 monster... So, i'm getting back into the scene. Got me an i5 760, Asus P7P55D-E and 4GB G-Skill ECO on the way. 

Anyone want to offer me some brilliant deals?


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 16, 2011)

Why didn't you go Sandybridge? Cheap deal or something?


----------



## Millennium (Nov 16, 2011)

MoonPig did you have any luck on the hexus forums? I saw your wanted post there. I'm still trying to get to 100 posts to get to the good stuff 

And BTW there are still some good deals out there for 2.5" 1TB drives if you are lucky, and you dont mind running a laptop drive in that new system...


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 16, 2011)

Millennium said:


> MoonPig did you have any luck on the hexus forums? I saw your wanted post there. I'm still trying to get to 100 posts to get to the good stuff
> 
> And BTW there are still some good deals out there for 2.5" 1TB drives if you are lucky, and you dont mind running a laptop drive in that new system...



I need any 320GB SATA HDD to replace with an SSD i have spare. 



MilkyWay said:


> Why didn't you go Sandybridge? Cheap deal or something?



Could you have found me an SB setup for £55?


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 16, 2011)

Budget lol. Got one im sticking too for myself, to many 2600k deals and i dont want one i want a 2500k. Should have got the aria special when it was £150.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 16, 2011)

Does anyone know any software that will let my PS3 connect to my PC that isn't windows media player?

because it won't add AAC files to the library and that means i can't access them, without converting them to Mp3 first

@Freedom http://www.phones4u.co.uk/shop/shop...%E9%AB%CC%86%1A%A0u%C4%98o%C9%9B%CA%E1%04%CFq


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 16, 2011)

Dunno but i think VLC might.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Dunno but i think VLC might.



In VLC i can acess other network places however i want the reverse, i want the PS3 to play the AAC files on my computer instead of just the MP3's WMP supports

And is that a new avatar you have?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 16, 2011)

then Im not sure about the PS3 thing then (as i dont have one)

and yeah its a new avi


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> then Im not sure about the PS3 thing then (as i dont have one)
> 
> and yeah its a new avi



it uses this



> About DLNA
> DLNA (Digital Living Network Alliance) is a standard that enables digital devices such as personal computers, digital video recorders, and TVs to be connected on a network and to share data that is on other connected, DLNA-compatible devices.
> DLNA-compatible devices serve two different functions. "Servers" distribute media such as image, music, or video files, and "clients" receive and play the media. Some devices perform both functions. Using a PS3™ system as a client, you can display images, or play music or video files that are stored on a device with DLNA Media Server functionality over a network.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> then Im not sure about the PS3 thing then (as i dont have one)
> 
> and yeah its a new avi



How's the hot chicka? yum do want!!

And there is something called PS3 media server that will do what you want I think Cheesy


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 16, 2011)

I know my laptop supports DLNA but i never knew what it does. 



NdMk2o1o said:


> How's the hot chicka? yum do want!!



that would be telling


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 16, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> How's the hot chicka? yum do want!!
> 
> And there is something called PS3 media server that will do what you want I think Cheesy



http://www.ps3mediaserver.org/ ?, or something else


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 16, 2011)

You don't look "British Born Chinese" ...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I know my laptop supports DLNA but i never knew what it does.
> 
> 
> 
> that would be telling



It would be telling if I was to tell you all the things i am thinking about right now, I would destroy that.... 

P.S apologies if it's a relative/girlfriend, you know I am joking and I wouldn't think such a thing  


Think that's the one cheesy, had the same problem trying to get my xbox to play mkv files and had to use something similar


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 16, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> apologies if it's a relative



I would be heartbroken if she was a relative


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I would be heartbroken if she was a relative



Her eyes and cleavage are absolutely mesmerising *cough cough* anyway enough of me sounding like an old perv lol (only 30, not TOO old yet.... ) I just think it's a great pic. I have a thing for the girl next door kind of look in women so don't tend to go for your typical run of the mill FIT as F*** women lol dunno can't explain it just always been that way.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 16, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Her eyes and cleavage are absolutely mesmerising *cough cough* anyway enough of me sounding like an old perv lol (only 30, not TOO old yet.... ) I just think it's a great pic. I have a thing for the girl next door kind of look in women so don't tend to go for your typical run of the mill FIT as F*** women lol dunno can't explain it just always been that way.



meaning you prefer to trade your 'cars' in for a younger model


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 16, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Think that's the one cheesy, had the same problem trying to get my xbox to play mkv files and had to use something similar



i looked at that, then it looked a bit complicated, then i worked out how to use the DLNA feature in XBMC and now i can see all my photos, video's and music on my PS3


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 16, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I need any 320GB SATA HDD to replace with an SSD i have spare.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you have found me an SB setup for £55?



I have a 320gig Samsung Spinpoint SATA that I literally wiped and took out of my PC 10 minutes ago, it's reasonably swift also and in good nick.  I just replaced it with another Crucial M4.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 16, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I have a 320gig Samsung Spinpoint SATA that I literally wiped and took out of my PC 10 minutes ago, it's reasonably swift also and in good nick.  I just replaced it with another Crucial M4.



OOoooo.. what would you be looking for? 

Also, anyone got a P45 DDR2 mobo i can pur-chase? Mates Giga has just kerplunked.. lol.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i looked at that, then it looked a bit complicated, then i worked out how to use the DLNA feature in XBMC and now i can see all my photos, video's and music on my PS3



Ive got XBMC on my original xbox, its pretty good.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 16, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Ive got XBMC on my original xbox, its pretty good.



I have it on windows vista, and agree


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I have it on windows vista, and agree



lol you would be surprised how well it runs on an original xbox with its celeron processor, it can just about manage 720p but i haven't tried in a long time. I need to get it set up again with my network so i can just stream a film or music from my pc. Ive only got a 250gb hard drive in the xbox i think.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 16, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> lol you would be surprised how well it runs on an original xbox with its celeron processor, it can just about manage 720p but i haven't tried in a long time. I need to get it set up again with my network so i can just stream a film or music from my pc. Ive only got a 250gb hard drive in the xbox i think.



I just like the way the systems set up, you know that feeling you get when something unnecessarily complicated somehow works .

I mean, a song located on the second hard drive of my main pc is being sent.through the PC's networking chip  to a network switch,  before being forwarded to a wireless router which is broadcasting it to my ps3 which is decoding the file to a pcm format output which is then sent to a tv in 'picture off' mode which then forwards it to the speakers


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 16, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Her eyes and cleavage are absolutely mesmerising *cough cough* anyway enough of me sounding like an old perv lol (only 30, not TOO old yet.... ) I just think it's a great pic. I have a thing for the girl next door kind of look in women so don't tend to go for your typical run of the mill FIT as F*** women lol dunno can't explain it just always been that way.



Lol wut?? Are you drunk man?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 17, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lol wut?? Are you drunk man?



Hell no man, not on a school night  don't act like you wouldn't kuro, I just said what most y'all were thinkin


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 17, 2011)

Count me out of the majority mate lol.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 17, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Count me out of the majority mate lol.



You wouldn't "tap" it? :shadedshu


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 17, 2011)

Nope i wouldn't tap that lol.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 17, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Nope i wouldn't tap that lol.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 17, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Nope i wouldn't tap that lol.



meh horses for courses I guess..

I know of you guys are into photography and such so I am after getting a camera for Christmas, would like an SLR but.. 

*A: I only have £150 max to spend
B: I am not into photography*

So am looking at something like this:

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B004G8Q600/?tag=tec053-21 

It looks nice, has a good lens on it with 18x optical zoom and has a few more manual controls than a standard auto, any thoughts?


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 17, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> meh horses for courses I guess..
> 
> I know of you guys are into photography and such so I am after getting a camera for Christmas, would like an SLR but..
> 
> ...



I have this (basically an older model of the same thing) http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B000IHYS2Q/?tag=tec053-21 and it is excellent


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 17, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> meh horses for courses I guess..
> 
> I know of you guys are into photography and such so I am after getting a camera for Christmas, would like an SLR but..
> 
> ...



That looks like a cheap bridge camera not a DSLR. You wont find a lens and DSLR for £150, possibly second hand, bridge camera is your best bet tho.



> The good: The Fujifilm FinePix S2950 has a wide-angle 18x zoom lens, takes AA-size batteries for power, and has a 3-inch LCD, an electronic viewfinder, and manual and semimanual shooting modes.
> 
> The bad: The S2950's performance and photo quality indoors and in low-light conditions are merely passable for its price.
> 
> The bottom line: A low-cost way to get an 18x wide-angle lens, the Fujifilm FinePix S2950 delivers merely OK photos and shooting performance.



As for video, bridge cameras take "passable" video but then again mobile phones that take 1080p video are "passable".


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I have this (basically an older model of the same thing) http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B000IHYS2Q/?tag=tec053-21 and it is excellent



Thanks, I think I am settled on the one I linked, have hinted to the mrs already  like I say I am no photographer but I would like something more than the bog standard click and shoot automatic digital cameras, this seems to be a nice compromise of both types and hopefully having some manual settings will keep me occupied as I find digital cameras boring though really want to take more photos of my family


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 17, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> That looks like a cheap bridge camera not a DSLR. You wont find a lens and DSLR for £150, possibly second hand, bridge camera is your best bet tho.
> 
> 
> 
> As for video, bridge cameras take "passable" video but then again mobile phones that take 1080p video are "passable".



I didn't say I wanted DSLR I said I dont have money for DSLR and am not into photography that much to justify it, damn you man, read, READ DAMN YOU


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 17, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I didn't say I wanted DSLR I said I dont have money for DSLR and am not into photography that much to justify it, damn you man, read, READ DAMN YOU



couldn't find better for the price, looks like a good camera. i personally take a panasonic/nikkon/canon but that is down to preferance


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 17, 2011)

Shut up you said SLR not bridge camera.

EDIT: I would go for something else the low light performance puts me right off.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 17, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Shut up you said SLR not bridge camera.
> 
> EDIT: I would go for something else the low light performance puts me right off.



You shut up I said I would like SLR BUT I only have £150 max budget and I am not that into photography so I am looking at....... 

Yea but for the price I am hard pressed, could you recommend anything for the same price range? 

Defo think a bridge camera is the way to go as they have a little bit more about them than simple point and shoot but don't cost £400+ as a good DSLR will set me back.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 17, 2011)

...you wont get a DSLR at that price and are better off with a bridge camera or rather that's what i said in my previous post.

EDIT: I'll have a look but the only other camcorder i saw was another Fuji (FinePix S200EXR) with a shittier video quality but a bit better photo quality.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 17, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111117/tumblr_l208v7o3JO1qzgy8jo1_500.jpg ...you wont get a DSLR at that price and are better off with a bridge camera or rather that's what i said in my previous post.
> 
> EDIT: I'll have a look but the only other camcorder i saw was another Fuji (FinePix S200EXR) with a shittier video quality but a bit better photo quality.



I know, I said I would like one BUT hence I posted the one I did (we  could do this all night lol  ), and videos not an issue, I mean I might use it now and then, but on the whole it would be primarily for photos only


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 17, 2011)

http://www.techradar.com/reviews/ca...pact-cameras/nikon-coolpix-l120-939597/review

Nikon Coolpix L120, long review but another alternative.

EDIT: I know your taking the piss so dont bother because ill report you for baiting me, I said "bridge camera is your best bet tho." because i knew that was in the price range you stated. I am actually trying to help you out here. If in the end you go with the original camera you posted fine but at least take a look at some others first bro.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ..._14419441|Bridge+digital+cameras|26695350.htm

£129.99 for the Nikon Coolpix L120.

Cant find much about the Fujifilm Finepix S3200 so i dont know how different it is to the S2950.

What about something compact like a Panasonic Lumix? You can get ones with 10x or 12x zoom.

Some of the digital cameras are just as good as a bridge minus the long zoom, the zoom on some bridge is wasted on a smaller sensor so you dont get the same detail at those long ranges but you might need a longer x zoom which a compact digital camera cant offer anyway if you see my point? LOL


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 17, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> http://www.techradar.com/reviews/ca...pact-cameras/nikon-coolpix-l120-939597/review
> 
> Nikon Coolpix L120, long review but another alternative.
> 
> EDIT: I know your taking the piss so dont bother because ill report you for baiting me, I said "bridge camera is your best bet tho." because i knew that was in the price range you stated. I am actually trying to help you out here. If in the end you go with the original camera you posted fine but at least take a look at some others first bro.



I wasn't taking the piss and am in the process of reading the review you posted and taking it as a consideration, you would know if you are familiar with my posts I don't troll bait so no need to get paranoid mate 

I honestly don't have much of a clue so any help is appreciated 

Moreso, I wouldn't bait anyone in the UK clubhouse of all places as I come here to get away from the rest of the numpties


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 17, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I come here to get away from the rest of the numpties



Curse them Americans and their American ways and their Muscle Cars and their Wendys burger diners and their American'ess


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Curse them Americans and their American ways and their Muscle Cars and their Wendys burger diners and their American'ess



FFS freedom, just dirtied my monitor man, cant you change that avatar?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 17, 2011)

£20 and I'll change it


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> £20 and I'll change it



I want 10mins with the avatar for £20 lmfao


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 17, 2011)

edited my last post


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 17, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I want 10mins with the avatar for £20 lmfao



man what an insult!! Is that all shes worth to you??? just look at those eyes!!! Look at that cleavage!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'll pay her a treat to Mcdonalds.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 17, 2011)

Canon PowerShot SX130 IS
http://www.trustedreviews.com/Canon-PowerShot-SX130-IS_Digital-Camera_review

Compact Camera and not to everyones tastes style wise but an excellent pocket compact camera that is comparable to like bridge cameras, 12x zoom on it too and 720p video.

Theres a ton of them on that site i linked a review of earlier.
http://www.techradar.com/reviews/cameras-and-camcorders/cameras/compact-cameras


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 17, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I'll pay her a treat to Mcdonalds.



I bet its cuz your a shit cook


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 17, 2011)

Why of course i am got problem with that?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 17, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Why of course i am got problem with that?



Yes!!!

#1 Youre Chinese

#2 your parents own a take away van thing
----

One would expect the apprentice to pick up something from the master or are you that 'good-for nothing' son that parents always look down upon?? (im just messing)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 17, 2011)

Just because i'm chinese doesn't mean i know how to cook stereotypically i see,fact is parents cook dinner so i make no effort to learn right now.
Got problem with that blud?

And as for your other comment i got nothing to say,if i was good for nothing why would they bother with me in 1st place so logic fails,yeah i can tell your messing.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 18, 2011)

Well my parents always cook dinner too, but that doesnt mean i havent done the same for other people before.

Of course my skill is nowhere near head chef level but I havent killed anyone yet (and before you all jump up and shout "beans on toast" No - its not, Its something more complicated then that)

being able to cook can be a powerful tool, and if used correctly, it will get you laid. (speaking from personal experience  )

Or it can be used to show someone how much you really love and care about them - sorta like a romantic gesture which then might lead to getting laid.

I dunno bro - I just like to cook.

----


I was gonna say, the only reason they bother with you is because youre their only son and they gotta make do, but i know you have a brother so that doesnt work.

Why so serious?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 18, 2011)

Lucky b**tards, I have to cook myself, and occasionally cook for my lazy flatmates, AND do the washing up after that for them. Living sans maids parents is a bit more hard work. At least it trains me for future life with slave driver wife.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well my parents always cook dinner too, but that doesnt mean i havent done the same for other people before.
> 
> Of course my skill is nowhere near head chef level but I havent killed anyone yet (and before you all jump up and shout "beans on toast" No - its not, Its something more complicated then that)
> 
> ...



U mad blud?? I'm not serious at all lol and no i'm not the only child of the family lol.
And as for me..i hate cooking. I'll give you a big bowl,go get yourself some cereal have a nice breakfast.




@Four yeah it does,which is why i don't understand my parents concept of not allowing me to move out to go uni,how else can i learn to take care of myself if i keep living at home.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 18, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> @Four yeah it does,which is why i don't understand my parents concept of not allowing me to move out to go uni,



they dont want to turnin into a slut man. think of all the girls youd be nailin every night 

Actually. My friend had the same problem. He'd be with a diff chick every night and he got a bit of a reputation cuza that lol. (he was in uni for about 3 or 4 years


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 18, 2011)

What makes the individual so special if your banging lot of chicks,that takes away the charm?? Do you turn your attention to the common/boring chicks because he can't hook up with those girls that are waiting for bossman/the right man to show up.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 18, 2011)

I know that some parents can be very protective, but if they are trying to save some money (which is completely understandable with current economic climate) then I don't blame them. 

FYI living alone does not mean you will get banged, at this rate I am going to die a virgin due to the lack of girls in my uni.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 18, 2011)

LOL








kurosagi01 said:


> And as for me..i hate cooking. I'll give you a big bowl,go get yourself some cereal have a nice breakfast.



LOL Kuro (i didn't make that pic btw)


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 18, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> LOL
> http://www.uploadgeek.com/image-C9E2_4EC5962A.jpg



Its just too bad that W1z has not implemented the nothanks button from GN


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 18, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Its just too bad that W1z has not implemented the nothanks button from GN



Eh?
Ah, okay i see i haven't been on GN forums in a long time so i had a browse, man some of those threads are f'd up. I dont mean to offend, that picture applies for me lol


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 18, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> LOL Kuro (i didn't make that pic btw)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111117/t...-eat-breakfast-but-when-i-do-pizza-0c92e7.jpg



so true , for me it's normally pizza or Curry


----------



## MightyMission (Nov 18, 2011)

The Boss man is here!


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 18, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> The Boss man is here!



The Who?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 18, 2011)

IVE RELENTED

And decided to go for a Crucial M4 over a new phone. the phone can wait till closer to christmas time. Maybe they'll be some good deals out there.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 18, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> The Who?



Me


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 18, 2011)

Do any of you occasionally look at your TV or headphones or other electrical/electronics, and are amazed that they actually work?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 18, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Do any of you occasionally look at your TV or headphones or other electrical/electronics, and are amazed that they actually work?



Sometimes I look at my gadgets and get amazed at why they don't work instead.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 19, 2011)

well....I usually have bad luck when it comes to electricals so I have no sort of expectation what so ever. but if its not working then I tend to panic then rage depending what isnt working.

for instance, my PC dying is like driving in the desert a few hundred miles from civilisation and running out of gas.

then you try to coax it, stroke it a little. call it pet names in the hope that all the cylinders will fire up and keep going.

and when it doesnt. then theres only one way out.







Actually....quite intresting really... Googling 'suicide' brings up quite a lot of disturbing images. this one here was TPU friendly....


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 19, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Sometimes I look at my gadgets and get amazed at why they don't work instead.





FreedomEclipse said:


> well....I usually have bad luck when it comes to electricals so I have no sort of expectation what so ever. but if its not working then I tend to panic then rage depending what isnt working.
> 
> for instance, my PC dying is like driving in the desert a few hundred miles from civilisation and running out of gas.
> 
> ...



i don't mean like damage or anything i mean actual physics and stuff, do any of you ever look at your headphones and are amazed at how the sound is travelling through the cable, or at your TV and how all the liquid crystals are managing to change state at exactly the right time to produce an incredibly accurate picture


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i don't mean like damage or anything i mean actual physics and stuff, do any of you ever look at your headphones and are amazed at how the sound is travelling through the cable, or at your TV and how all the liquid crystals are managing to change state at exactly the right time to produce an incredibly accurate picture



Well, I used to, until the equations hit me. And then I gave up. All the differential equations and  shit like that takes forever to solve, and then when you finally finish your equation you found out that you are only modelling a single wire, extra work for twisted wire, interference, signal strength, etc, and then once you are done with it, you found out that you have successfully modelled the cable. Good luck with all the rest of the components.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 19, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Well, I used to, until the equations hit me. And then I gave up. All the differential equations and  shit like that takes forever to solve, and then when you finally finish your equation you found out that you are only modelling a single wire, extra work for twisted wire, interference, signal strength, etc, and then once you are done with it, you found out that you have successfully modelled the cable. Good luck with all the rest of the components.



You need to get out and get laid my friend if only for your own sanity


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 19, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> You need to get out and get laid my friend if only for your own sanity



My department has 2:1 ration girl to guy and there are 3 kinds of girl in my deparment (and applies more or less for the entire uni):
1. Nerd
2. Ugly
3. Taken

Not great choices, as you can see. I will graduate my uni as a virgin  So much for "omg I am living alone I can bring girls back home to bang everyday"


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 19, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> My department has 2:1 ration girl to guy and there are 3 kinds of girl in my deparment (and applies more or less for the entire uni):
> 1. Nerd
> 2. Ugly
> 3. Taken
> ...



Nerds and ugly girls need lovin too man and you might find they're even freakier than your typical fit looking girls


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 19, 2011)

Nerd girls are kinda cool


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> IVE RELENTED
> 
> And decided to go for a Crucial M4 over a new phone. the phone can wait till closer to christmas time. Maybe they'll be some good deals out there.




I'm acquiring a ssd in a few days, a 60gb one, enough for windoze, am looking forward to it, but not particularly to re-installing.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 19, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> I say that since we Americans stole your language fair and square, we can slaughter the fuck out of it any way that we choose.
> 
> How do you like them apples?



WTF?  

GTFO and get back to that poor excuse of an US clubhouse


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 19, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> Don't be upset because you don't get to destroy something as established as English. I had to come over here to share the joys of being American.



Oh believe me some brits can definately fcuk the english language up just as good as you yanks


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 19, 2011)

tigger said:


> I'm acquiring a ssd in a few days, a 60gb one, enough for windoze, am looking forward to it, but not particularly to re-installing.



forget re-installing an entire OS im just using Acronis to clone it to then other one then swap it over.

Currently cloning the disk as we speak.

Hoping this ones a good un as i heard of quite a few of Crucial SSDs kicking the bucket not long after purchase.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 19, 2011)

My god these things are *FAST*

Im pulling 515-530MB in Atto EASILY


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My god these things are *FAST*
> 
> Im pulling 515-530MB in Atto EASILY



I don't have an SSD, i don't even have RAID, i have a maximum speed of 130MB/S or 70MB/S depending on the drive


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 19, 2011)

Anyone played the 3rd person game Hydrophobia: Prophecy? it's £1.50 on steam and the graphics look really nice from the trailor I seen.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I don't have an SSD, i don't even have RAID, i have a maximum speed of 130MB/S or 70MB/S depending on the drive




you can buy my previous SSD if you wish


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you can buy my previous SSD if you wish



If i add up all the money i have at the moment it comes to around £20, so not at the moment


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you can buy my previous SSD if you wish



let me ask directly:
how much and which one is it!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 19, 2011)

bo$$ said:


> let me ask directly:
> How much and which one is it!!



ygpm


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 19, 2011)

thanks Replied


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ygpm



Thats an vertex 2 90gb isn't it? hit me up with a pm with details if so


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 19, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Thats an vertex 2 90gb isn't it? hit me up with a pm with details if so



All details are already on my FS thread. Im only considering going cheaper for bo$$ as he lives local and i dont need to pay P&P.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My god these things are *FAST*
> 
> Im pulling 515-530MB in Atto EASILY



Told ya!  I am on the SATA II 3Gbit limit   I have not even bothered to update Firmware as I cant really go any faster, and another thing, this Samsung F4 is averageing 160ms read speeds, it's damn fast for a standard HDD.

Edit:  oppps thats max, average is 145ms.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 19, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Told ya!  I am on the SATA II 3Gbit limit   I have not even bothered to update Firmware as I cant really go any faster, and another thing, this Samsung F4 is averageing 160ms read speeds, it's damn fast for a standard HDD.
> 
> Edit:  oppps thats max, average is 145ms.



you should have taken up the offer for my Vertex 2 trade tatty. I was willing to offer you my soul but you denied me my game.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 19, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Told ya!  I am on the SATA II 3Gbit limit   I have not even bothered to update Firmware as I cant really go any faster, and another thing, this Samsung F4 is averageing 160ms read speeds, it's damn fast for a standard HDD.
> 
> Edit:  oppps thats max, average is 145ms.



You must mean Mb/s not ms as 145ms is a slow access time. 

I will have a mosey on over now Freedopm, not like it would of killed you to PM me but whatever


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you should have taken up the offer for my Vertex 2 trade tatty. I was willing to offer you my soul but you denied me my game.



I wanted the M4..... well a SATA3 (plus I only paid £59 for it!), just so as when I upgrade board and CPU probably in the spring I have the best future proofing, I might even then update the firmware lol.



NdMk2o1o said:


> You must mean Mb/s not ms as 145ms is a slow access time.
> 
> I will have a mosey on over now Freedopm, not like it would of killed you to PM me but whatever



Yup my bad, MB/s not MS lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 19, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> You must mean Mb/s not ms as 145ms is a slow access time.
> 
> I will have a mosey on over now Freedopm, not like it would of killed you to PM me but whatever



you've been there before and you offered me a price that was not acceptable


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you've been there before and you offered me a price that was not acceptable



I will really consider it come payday (next week) on a seperate note, can't believe I am still contemplating spending money on my rig, I really don't think I need to though I have an obsession with my PC's that is not good to my wallet, but hey, surely my PC starting in 3 seconds as opposed to 5 is a worthy upgrade right???? lmao 

Surely if I do that the only logical upgrade for me would be another 570 then there is nothing left, right?..... 

Also doesn't help I have never had money until I got my current job 3 years ago and well it really fucking helps to buy nice things you couldn't beforehand, I am so materialistic


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 20, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I wanted the M4..... well a SATA3 (plus I only paid £59 for it!),



No excuses really - I offered you my Vertex2+cash. it would have been a win win situation for both of us



NdMk2o1o said:


> I will really consider it come payday (next week) on a seperate note, can't believe I am still contemplating spending money on my rig, I really don't think I need to though I have an obsession with my PC's that is not good to my wallet, but hey, surely my PC starting in 3 seconds as opposed to 5 is a worthy upgrade right???? lmao
> 
> Surely if I do that the only logical upgrade for me would be another 570 then there is nothing left, right?.....
> 
> Also doesn't help I have never had money until I got my current job 3 years ago and well it really fucking helps to buy nice things you couldn't beforehand, I am so materialistic



Depends who gets cash first - you or Bo$$ - bo$$ has dibs on it at the moment.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 20, 2011)

Can you keep that talk for the b/s/t thread.

Hydrophobia: Prophecy looks worth a punt at £1.50, water graphics are nice but the rest of the graphics are meh. Its like an upgraded version of an XBLA game.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 20, 2011)

Magicka free weekend in Steam, and £4.24 for complete pack. I tried the free weekend, and found out that my computer cannot play it properly


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 20, 2011)

I found it strange they included Half Life 2 in the Super Meat Boy Anniversary bundle. 22 specials on steam and nothing really interesting me, Dead Island is £29.99 which isnt really that good a price but it was originally £49.99 on steam LOL.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 20, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Can you keep that talk for the b/s/t thread.



If it bothers you so much then you dont have to read my/our trade posts. Talking about it is fine, advertising is not otherwise I would have been bitch slapped by Tatty


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 20, 2011)

I dont have a problem with people discussing SSDs, i just don't see the point in thread crapping when you have a thread in the B/S/T.

Don't read those posts? That's a bit moronic.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 20, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I dont have a problem with people discussing SSDs, i just don't see the point in thread crapping when you have a thread in the B/S/T.
> 
> Don't read those posts? That's a bit moronic.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111120/2gkh.jpg



chill dude, we all need to flog something time to time. I guess we were being slightly naughty but think about it, what would jesus do?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 20, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I dont have a problem with people discussing SSDs, i just don't see the point in thread crapping when you have a thread in the B/S/T.
> 
> Don't read those posts? That's a bit moronic.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111120/2gkh.jpg



Im talking about trading with UK members. thats UK related no??? Had i been talking about trading with someone overseas then that wouldnt be UK related. Most of the details have already been discussed and finalised in PMs

So i fail to see what thread crapping is going on. Its a UK forum and we are talking about UK related topics.

Like i said. if you dont like what I post, you can always put me on your ignore list. Not bothered about that at all. Or report my posts even.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 20, 2011)

Ladies...


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 20, 2011)

So what is everyone up to


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 20, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> So what is everyone up to



listening to deep purple


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 20, 2011)

I was suicide bombing on a modded ARMA II server until my friend and partner in crime started getting pissed off and verbally abusive.

So,

I quit the game,
I quit teamspeak,
I quit steam

and i went for a cuppa.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 20, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> listening to deep purple



sounds fun


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 20, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> So what is everyone up to



Just finished applying lotion to my shitty skin. If I dont lotion it up, its going to crack and I am going to scratch all night.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 20, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Just finished applying lotion to my shitty skin. If I dont lotion it up, its going to crack and I am going to scratch all night.



just get one of your flatmates cats to lick it


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> just get one of your flatmates cats to lick it



No cats or dogs around, unfortunately


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 20, 2011)

Shout some bitch up off the street to lick it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 20, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> No cats or dogs around, unfortunately



If you were that desperate to resort to eating the cats and dogs for breakfast. I will call the RSPCA


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If you were that desperate to resort to eating the cats and dogs for breakfast. I will call the RSPCA



No sir, I live on a healthy diet. Dinner was Mapo Tofu, it almost burnt a hole through my tongue  Lamb shoulder and potatoes the day before, Pork chops the day before that. My lunches are simple affair though, usually bread, pasta or noodles of some form or another.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 20, 2011)

Ive gotten used to 1 meal a day....

Eat a medium to big sized meal at around 3-4pm then nothing else until around the same time the next day.

Bad habit really


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive gotten used to 1 meal a day....
> 
> Eat a medium to big sized meal at around 3-4pm then nothing else until around the same time the next day.
> 
> Bad habit really



I must breakfast, if I don't I will die. And then 3-4 hours later its lunch, if I don't lunch I lose my focus, and then dinner again 3-4 hours after that. I usually go to sleep just before I get hungry again, and cycle repeats.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 20, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I must breakfast, if I don't I will die. And then 3-4 hours later its lunch, if I don't lunch I lose my focus, and then dinner again 3-4 hours after that. I usually go to sleep just before I get hungry again, and cycle repeats.



I don't eat breakfast, I never feel like eating in the mornings


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 20, 2011)

bleh, got used to not having breakfast.

I usually do lunch when im out with friends though. but that lunch becomes my only meal until the next day, but it depends what we eat really. maybe later in the day i might just have a slice of toast or sandvich


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> bleh, got used to not having breakfast.
> 
> I usually do lunch when im out with friends though. but that lunch becomes my only meal until the next day, but it depends what we eat really. maybe later in the day i might just have a slice of toast or sandvich



do you eat  anything else during the day or is it just one meal


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 21, 2011)

Nope. nothing during the day. Just one meal then nothing. All i do is drink tea and chew gum lmao


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Nope. nothing during the day. Just one meal then nothing. All i do is drink tea and chew gum lmao



It had better be Pgtips my good fellow.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 21, 2011)

tigger said:


> It had better be Pgtips my good fellow.



nope - yorkshire tea, Extra Strong


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 21, 2011)

Traitor 

You tried the new extra strong PG?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 21, 2011)

tigger said:


> Traitor
> 
> You tried the new extra strong PG?



I tried a sample that came through the post, I admit the tea generally has a bit more 'aromatic' then other tea's ive drank but the yorkshire one is still my prefered brand


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 21, 2011)

Tbh Yorkshire tea is a bit too weak for me, tried it, I still prefer PG.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 21, 2011)

even the hardwater version??? they do 2 types of tea - the green label one and a red one.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 21, 2011)

Cant say as I have tried both, not even sure which one I did try.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 21, 2011)

I recommend giving the red label ones ago if you havent already - I think you can email them and they will send you out a free sample or something


----------



## MightyMission (Nov 21, 2011)

Both yorkshire teas are superior to the other brands.
I'm off to durham for a week of paid for dossing


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 21, 2011)

Softwater up here.

Had a pint of Kelburn's St Andrews (might have been Tartan Army), £1.65 a pint. A local wetherspoons Sir John Maxwells, foods a bit meh but its not as bad as the ones up town. The bars amazing, had all these real ales/lagers/beers and whiskies on sale. I think they are doing some sort of beer and whisky fest up till christmas.

£1.65 a pint!!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 21, 2011)

New CD's have arrived!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 21, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> New CD's have arrived!



Pr0n CDs?


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> CDs?



where the hell do you come from. They do bluerays now lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> where the hell do you come from. They do bluerays now lol



pr0n on blue ray cds???

+1 for technology


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Pr0n CDs?





Bo$$ said:


> where the hell do you come from. They do bluerays now lol





FreedomEclipse said:


> pr0n on blue ray cds???
> 
> +1 for technology



there is a video on the second CD but as I havn't watched it I have no idea what it contains.

if I had to take a guess as to what the movie contains ,it is likely to have  ​Emily Haines  in it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 21, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> if I had to take a guess as to what the movie contains ,it is likely to have en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Emily_Haines in it



does she always look so serious?


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> does she always look so serious?



I don't know,  you could always try Google images if you need more pictures


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 21, 2011)

she looks as though trying to get her to smile would be like getting blood out of a stone - My impression anyway.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> she looks as though trying to get her to smile would be like getting blood out of a stone - My impression anyway.



doesn't effect the music though does it?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 21, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> doesn't effect the music though does it?



Nope. Kraftwerk have a history of looking serious. Hasnt affected their music at all


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 22, 2011)

Might get myself one of these arcade sticks for 360 and pc.
http://www.zavvi.com/games/games-accessories/wwe-all-stars-brawlstick-360/10527919.html

Not as good as the tournament edition with the sanwa parts but thats much more expensive, for £25 its usable and should be good for emulators on the pc, xbla games and the odd fighter. Not a massive fighter fan but its nice to know these are easy to modify and the decal picture thing can be removed.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 22, 2011)

do they do those for playstation?


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 22, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> do they do those for playstation?



Yup same price too.
Not sure if the PS3 version is compatible with PC, might be though since its also USB.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 22, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> do they do those for playstation?



yes, i tried them in HMV, not too bad


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 22, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> yes, i tried them in HMV, not too bad



does it work in addition to the normal controller like a keyboard or does it work in it's own right like a Guitar hero controller or something


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 22, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> does it work in addition to the normal controller like a keyboard or does it work in it's own right like a Guitar hero controller or something



like a guitar hero controller i think.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 22, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> like a guitar hero controller i think.



that's given me an idea, at some point i'm going to try and play a fighting game with a guitar hero controller


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 22, 2011)

Someone tried to play Halo with a Rock Band controller which sounds interesting but was a clusterfuck rofl.

You dont use the controller in addition to the arcade stick; you use the arcade stick solely as it essentially becomes the controller. For example on xbox 360 you sign into the arcade stick.

The sticks bleh! Nothing special but for occasional use its fine and it works better than the other cheap sticks like the Tekken stick. Its slightly better than the standard edition Street Fighter IV stick both are Mad Catz.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 22, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> that's given me an idea, at some point i'm going to try and play a fighting game with a guitar hero controller



not enough buttons for anything other that streetfighter IV


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 22, 2011)

I just loved the idea of fighting someone with guitar solo's

+i know this pre-builts generally aren't seen as too great around here, but this is one great deal if you wanted it --> http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/del...87-inc-p-p-with-23inch-full-hd-screen-1067715


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 22, 2011)

thats not bad at all. seeing as mine comes to around £1300 not inc monitor (been going through all my invoices up to price up the total amount i spent on my new rig)


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 22, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I just loved the idea of fighting someone with guitar solo's
> 
> +i know this pre-builts generally aren't seen as too great around here, but this is one great deal if you wanted it --> http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/del...87-inc-p-p-with-23inch-full-hd-screen-1067715



"The thread you are trying to view has been marked as spam."


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 22, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> "The thread you are trying to view has been marked as spam."



dell are doing a PC with a 2600k, 12gb ram, amd 6950 and 3tb raid for around £800


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 22, 2011)

Considering the price of a hard drive these days that's not bad.

My new desk chair tricked me into thinking it was going to be amazing and comfortable. There isn't enough padding on the seat so it feels like im sitting on the board and the back isn't high enough. The back is about 5cm short from my shoulders and it curves away at the top so there isn't adequate support. I took this one over a boss looking seat that only had the option to go up or down, this one tilts the seat and also can tilts the back separately but it doesn't make a comfort difference. I haz sad face 

There's chairs discounted at Staples, the Glasgow Staples is open right next to a PC World LOL.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 23, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> My new desk chair tricked me into thinking it was going to be amazing and comfortable. There isn't enough padding on the seat so it feels like im sitting on the board and the back isn't high enough. The back is about 5cm short from my shoulders and it curves away at the top so there isn't adequate support. I took this one over a boss looking seat that only had the option to go up or down, this one tilts the seat and also can tilts the back separately but it doesn't make a comfort difference. I haz sad face
> 
> There's chairs discounted at Staples, the Glasgow Staples is open right next to a PC World LOL.



Where i live there is Staples next to a PC world next to a Curries where i live

i have a wonderful chair from staples and i got it for a cheap price somehow, because i miss read the price tag, told the Shop assistant the price i thought was on the price tag, and he gave me it for that price anyway and i was about 30 miles away by the time i noticed i'd made a mistake


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 23, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> and i was about 30 miles away by the time i noticed i'd made a mistake



Its like when you give a cashier £20 to pay for groceries and he gives you 2 £10 notes back.
Its best just to pocket the cash before the cashier can even have a second glance, grab your stuff and walkout like normal.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its like when you give a cashier £20 to pay for groceries and he gives you 2 £10 notes back.
> Its best just to pocket the cash before the cashier can even have a second glance, grab your stuff and walkout like normal.



Nah, if i noticed someone had given me too much change i'd give it back to them, not sure why, but it wouldn't feel right taking money from someone


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 23, 2011)

If its small change - fair enough. but if he made an error and gave me all my money back, id just keep my mouth shut.

They cashier will still get paid, the supermarkets director isnt going to suddenly die of starvation.

weather or not the cashier keeps his job after they cash up his till and find discrepancies when compared to the copy of the reciept is not my problem. They will most likely take it out of his pay anyway.

bit of a selfish way to look at it. but hey, if it was the otherway round, im sure he would do it to you.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If its small change - fair enough. but if he made an error and gave me all my money back, id just keep my mouth shut.
> 
> They cashier will still get paid, the supermarkets director isnt going to suddenly die of starvation.
> 
> ...



To be fair it depends who did it, i'd probably keep my mouth shut if it was Tesco or something but if it's at the Chip Shop or another more local Establishment i'd probably give it back to them

I think it would also depend on how good a deal i think i'm getting anyway, if they are already giving me something quite cheap (This happens regularly i'm a master at saving money)then i'd probably give it back to them


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 23, 2011)

Obviously I dont adopt the same attitude for local businesses. guy at the kebab shop usually chucks in some freebies! I only do it to big supermarkets and such


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Obviously I dont adopt the same attitude for local businesses. guy at the kebab shop usually chucks in some freebies! I only do it to big supermarkets and such



One thing you'd never correct is mistakes made by automatic computer tills or whatever they're called at the moment, if they can't even be bothered to sell me something in person then any mistakes their machine makes is entirely their fault.

EDIT:Just found this


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 23, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> One thing you'd never correct is mistakes made by automatic computer tills or whatever they're called at the moment,



self service...

I like it because it keeps the tards out of the line...




			
				FreedomEclipse said:
			
		

> guy at the kebab shop usually chucks in some freebies! I only do it to big supermarkets and such



I used to have one dude who would give me extra drink box of humus and all the bread i wanted and STILL gave me a discount.
I felt so bad sometimes i would refuse the discount.



Holy god tennis was epic today..


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 23, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> self service...
> 
> I like it because it keeps the tards out of the line...
> 
> ...



the stupidity of the machines more then makes up for the stupidity of the people being absent

 'unexpected items in bagging area'
'it's the thing I just scanned through you stupid machine'


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 23, 2011)

Don't forget that in shops they have signs saying "Check your change, mistakes cannot be rectified after you've left".

Works both ways.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 23, 2011)

hows that SSD boss?? Im gonna need your heatware too when youve had time to try it out


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 23, 2011)

I honestly think its stupid Staples is next to a PC World its like Tesco and Asda opening next to each other. Currys is owned by PC World, next to the Glasgow Staples is a PC World/Currys (in one). Would that be spelt Curries? i dunno.

Machines are never wrong its always human error. Who programs? Humans do. I mostly correct wrong change unless im away home, by then im usually to far away and lazy to care, be that ive got to little or to much change.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 23, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Don't forget that in shops they have signs saying "Check your change, mistakes cannot be rectified after you've left".
> 
> Works both ways.



Really? Ive never seen a shop that has a sign or any of the employees that say that.


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 23, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Really? Ive never seen a shop that has a sign or any of the employees that say that.



It must be an English thing, we are tight b*stards I suppose! They're everywhere round here.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 23, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> It must be an English thing, we are tight b*stards I suppose! They're everywhere round here.



my chip shop has a sign to that effect except I think it says it's because the people working there are bad at maths


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 23, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> my chip shop has a sign to that effect except I think it says it's because the people working there are bad at maths


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> http://memegenerator.net/cache/instances/400x/11/11347/11619329.jpg



I think they're from Thailand it somewhere in that region


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 23, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> the stupidity of the machines more then makes up for the stupidity of the people being absent
> 
> 'unexpected items in bagging area'
> 'it's the thing I just scanned through you stupid machine'



I dont see how you can fuck up on those machines, I've told people to their face to use the Humans if it is so fucking difficult to use



FreedomEclipse said:


> hows that SSD boss?? Im gonna need your heatware too when youve had time to try it out



I haven't had a chance to even take it out of my bag. 
sorry about that
Ill test it out on the weekend


I've already added the transaction, just need to add the feedback


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 23, 2011)

oh I can use the machines alright it's just so much quicker to use a real person, at most supermarkets near here  the self service checkouts are really slow and laggy 

I refer to them as 2 items or less


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 23, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I think they're from Thailand it somewhere in that region



right. lets get the record straight....do they run a kebab shop or do they do Thai food??


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 23, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> oh I can use the machines alright it's just so much quicker to use a real person, at most supermarkets near here  the self service checkouts are really slow and laggy
> 
> I refer to them as 2 items or less



they upgraded the firmware in my local tesco to allow bags to be placed before scanning to compensate for weight 
they are perfect now, i can finish paying in less than 2 mins


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> right. lets get the record straight....do they run a kebab shop or do they do Thai food??



they run a chip shop,  in fact it's the best one I know


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 23, 2011)

meh thats cool - My friends parents used to run a chipshop too and not a chinese takeaway like most chinese tend to do when they think of opening up any sort of business.

the great thing about their chipshop was their location. they were inbetween 3 schools, one being about 10-15mins away down the road, so they had a silly amount of business.

they still wouldnt call themselves rich but they had a massive family 3 daughters and 2 sons. I think 2 of the daughters and 1 son were in uni. their parents paid for all that and my friend had just about every console in the world under his bed. even an imported Nintendo SNES. He had the first gen sega megadrive and Genisis with the X32 diskette drives and everything. parents drove around in a merc and bought their eldest son a honda Accord R-type.

after all this. the family still had money to take trips to hong kong 3 or 4 times a year - even when the fares are most expensive at non peak times.

yet my friend always denied that he was well off.

All i said to him was, Compared to him, I literally live in poverty lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 24, 2011)

Souring the interwebs for hard drives. I was gonna take up Audituners offer for 2 of his WD black editions but hes just sold them :/

Samsung F3's are down in price and no longer over £200. They sit around £109 now but thats still a little high for something that used to cost £40.

gonna keep looking i guess.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 24, 2011)

Theres a Chinese takeaway that is near my cousins house and i dont know how many times that place has changed hands. The quality varies depending whos running it. I mean i had really good chicken one time but one year my mates dad got mildly sick from their grub (different people running it). Fuck knows what its called or what its like now because i just use the one on the main street round the corner.

I just won an auction for an i5 2500k for £119 + £5 postage. Not bad for second hand that says its "new" hahaha doubt its new but if it works it works. My waiting sort of paid off then i guess because a new one is around £170 depending where you shop.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 24, 2011)

Totally chuffed at the moment,

Checked randomly to see if my dead Samsung F1 was still under warranty and low and behold it was! Ive used it as a paperweight, tea coster and heatshield/heatsink for the last 2years - anything but plugging it in after it developed problems and im just totally amazed its still under warranty. 

So its going for RMA tomorrow. hopefully samsung send me a F3 back *fingers crossed* I know they probably wont though.

:EDIT:

they could also 'upgrade' me to a 500Gb F3 instead. not 100% happy about losing 250Gb, but id still take it.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 24, 2011)

They might if they dont stock the F1 anymore, they are obligated to send you an alternative if they cant repair or give a like for like replacement. Didnt know the warranty on those was that long. I wonder if Samsung still fulfil warranties or if its Seagate now?

Aria are doing the 2500k for £155 on special offer but im still glad i saved a little going second hand "new" lmao.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 24, 2011)

Are electric shavers any good? I have always used a "traditional shaver", but I want to give them a try. My understanding is that people who needs to shave daily hates the electric shaver, while the people who shaves once a few days like them. I belong to the latter, and are there any other opinions?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 24, 2011)

I was thinking they had enough refurbed F1's floatin around to send back. I was supposed to say I hope they send me a 1Tb F3, but its most likely gonna be the 500GB model if they dont send an F1 back. oh well.. the F3 is still faster then the F1 and i can use it as a dedicated games drive and offload all my games to it. gonna be interesting in finding out what they send back, and also interesting to see how long their RMA takes as its the first time Ive RMA'd anything samsung.

Youre also correct that they could send me a seagate back. If they do im putting it up on ebay and the FS section here before I even lay a finger on the anti-static wrap it comes in.

the samsung fails and they give me back another hard drive thats build quality and realiability are seriously questionable and a source of many data loss nightmares - do not want

Id drop it faster then matyr in call of duty.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 24, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Are electric shavers any good? I have always used a "traditional shaver", but I want to give them a try. My understanding is that people who needs to shave daily hates the electric shaver, while the people who shaves once a few days like them. I belong to the latter, and are there any other opinions?



just do a gok wan and wax it.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> just do a gok wan and wax it.



Nothx


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 24, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Nothx



chicken shit


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 24, 2011)

They work fine, same deal with razors the better one you get the closer the shave. I did have an electric Philips shaver and it was better than a cheap disposable razor for sure. Now that i am growing a beard in again i will probably use hair clippers again to trim it because the trimmer thing i have just now is crap.

IF you shave regular or even just so often your better with an electric shaver because you save money (maybe) and also convenience. Takes 2 mins to shave using an electric shaver where as razors can take ages and you have to faff about with foam and hot water ect, fuck that lol.

LOL that was my serious answer.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 24, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Are electric shavers any good? I have always used a "traditional shaver", but I want to give them a try. My understanding is that people who needs to shave daily hates the electric shaver, while the people who shaves once a few days like them. I belong to the latter, and are there any other opinions?



This I can agree with, I got a really good philips one a few years ago (you know the one that squirts out the balm as you shave, that looks like... well you get the picture) and it was nearly if not as good as a close wet shave, howver it was very harsh on my skin where wet shaving wasn't and I had to stop using it everyday as the rash became that bad. So for an everyday shaver I would say no, can't beat a wet shave, for once every few days then yea, they're great and as close as wet shaving thses days.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 24, 2011)

I didn't think of people who got irritated skin by shavers because it never occurred to me. Guess the only way is to try one and see, kinda expensive if you end up after a few months going back to razors.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 24, 2011)

Talking of shaving, anyone participating in Movember?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 24, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Talking of shaving, anyone participating in Movember?



No.

I itch when I don't shave for more than 3 days and look like a hobo too


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 24, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> This I can agree with, I got a really good philips one a few years ago (you know the one that squirts out the balm as you shave, that looks like... well you get the picture) and it was nearly if not as good as a close wet shave, howver it was very harsh on my skin where wet shaving wasn't and I had to stop using it everyday as the rash became that bad. So for an everyday shaver I would say no, can't beat a wet shave, for once every few days then yea, they're great and as close as wet shaving thses days.



might be the type of shaver as well, the ones like those that Braun do (like this - http://www.braun.com/uk/male-grooming/series-shavers/series-3.html) are completely different in design to the one's like phillips do


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 24, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> No.
> 
> I itch when I don't shave for more than 3 days and look like a hobo too



Fair enough. I can grow a beard but I look like a 13 year old pikey atm with my 'tash'.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 24, 2011)

I am growing a beard back but if i didn't grow in patches i would have shaved it for Mo'vember at the start of the month and grew just a tash.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 24, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Talking of shaving, anyone participating in Movember?



I was going to, but then I thought that less than 50 strands of hair at 0.5cm each by the end of the month is not going to make much difference.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 24, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Are electric shavers any good? I have always used a "traditional shaver", but I want to give them a try. My understanding is that people who needs to shave daily hates the electric shaver, while the people who shaves once a few days like them. I belong to the latter, and are there any other opinions?



I have a 7 series philips which is pretty awesome, i have never used a blade as my bad acne before prevented me from using it.
I paid £40 for it last year they are double now!!!

personally i dont like the braun ones.. philips are more comfortable for me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 24, 2011)

Personally. I never completely shave, but i like to keep it neat.

So what i do is get one of them electric trimmers the hair dressers usually use when their not using a pair of scissors, slap a #1 attachment on it and off we go.

not a clean shave but its not messy either. But of course it depends where you work. the company i used to work for didnt mind facial hair so long it was neat and not over the top, Unfortunately some of the clients we worked for didnt think the same way and saw it as looking unprofessional. but thats what happends when you have to work around corporate pigs whose annual salary makes your payslip look like a money off coupon for Tesco's.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Personally. I never completely shave, but i like to keep it neat.
> 
> So what i do is get one of them electric trimmers the hair dressers usually use when their not using a pair of scissors, slap a #1 attachment on it and off we go.



I have a shaver but i do use the same as you minus the attachment. Shaving fully makes me look too young


On another note, i have a lecturer who looks like sebastien Vettel


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 24, 2011)

I hate beard trimmers, i just use proper hair clippers.

LOL











Bo$$ said:


> On another note, i have a lecturer who looks like sebastien Vettel


 Hahaha


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 24, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> LOL


Just ROFL man


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 24, 2011)

trying to decide if i should get Day Of Defeat:source or Red Orchestra 2 from steam


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> trying to decide if i should get Day Of Defeat:source or Red Orchestra 2 from steam



i want red orchestra, it is far better and a newer engine.
nice devs too


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 24, 2011)

Red Orchestra is ultra realistic but thats its charm, its different from the usual run and gun because you have to really watch what your doing and be patient. I really would like to buy it but i just have other stuff to buy.

DoD:Source is oldish now, i haven't played it in donkey years.

EDIT: Ah here we go, i know people hate on IGN but the video reviews are handy.
http://uk.ign.com/videos/2011/09/21...-of-stalingrad-video-review?objectid=14346819


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 25, 2011)

RO2 is freaking great fun if you have a couple of mates (or more) to play with. The lack of true AA is fucking criminal though. I can't stand aliasing and some of the maps are just ruined by it. I expect it'll be cheaper in the Crimbo Steam sale.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 25, 2011)

bought RO last night, since it was going for £4 on steam. it got better reviews then RO2, might grab RO2 when that drops to around the same price


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 25, 2011)

Apologies for hijacking the thread but I've just ordered myself a shiny new PC (well I'll build it up) and it's replacing my x58 set up.  I'll be looking at flogging off the old build which will include a very heavy Silverstone Fortress FT02 case.
I'm not posting in the FS forum yet as I'd like to know if anyone in the UK clubhouse needs a nearly complete set up and if people can travel or meet for pick up etc.

If anyone is interested you can PM me and then I'll put it into the proper FS forum.  Not asking for price ideas or fishing for value, just seeking out interest in the parts (preferably to sell as a whole -minus the gfx and HDD):

Silverstone Fortress FT02 (windowed & watercooled)
Biostar T Power X58 mobo
6 GB OCZ Reaper
Core i7 920
Seasonic 850D PSU
XSPC RASA cpu block
Hardware Labs GT Stealth 360 (3 Akasa Viper fans)
D5 Vario Pump and EK X-Top
Bitspower single bay reservoir
(no gfx or HDD included - they're going into my new build)

The BIOS has stored OC profiles and currently runs at Memory 1440 and core at 3.6 HT on.  
Pics here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52032&page=60 post 1496

Again apologies for hijacking but need to source interest from normal forum members before the jackals in the FS forum get a sniff 

Kieran, you're local, you know anyone?


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 25, 2011)

Thats a nice setup. Ah crap i dont really know anyone in the market right now, well im going Sandy myself but i digress.
I dunno what the score is, i know you cant do feeler threads but this thread seems to be different to the other parts of the forum.

EDIT: Heavy = PITA, thats why i never bothered selling my NZXT Tempest, its just in a box under the stairs.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah, heavy is a bitch for postage, funny thing is, I'm very partial to my x58 build, if it doesn't sell, it'll go on my mantlepiece so i can look at at everyday! I still stand by my conviction that the Fortress is one of the nicest cases around.  I'd be keeping it if it wasn't for the fact the 580 lightning is so long i had to put a slim form rad in the bottom (and will be putting a 120.4 in my new TJ07 )


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 25, 2011)

well If you dont mind parting the system out (meaning id take everything but the case & the SSD) for a good price, I have a friend who might be interested in taking it off you. 

I was gonna give him an old back up rig of mine but the deal fell through when the damn clunker wouldnt boot.

think about it, and pm me with a price if youre interested and i'll go talk to him.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 25, 2011)

What do you think is the best sound in the world?

my vote would go to the THX Deep note


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> What do you think is the best sound in the world?
> 
> my vote would go to the THX Deep note



My lil boys laugh beats that hands down


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 25, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> My lil boys laugh beats that hands down



If this is true you should contact a movie studio, that would probably be an amazing start to a movie 

:A THX certified film (HA HA HA HA HA HA HA) (or whatever the closest sound to laughter is that you can type)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


>



that would be the image that would go with it

edit:as it turns out my phone wasn't displaying that as a video for some reason,all I saw was some old guy with a beard


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 26, 2011)

My Hyperglide mouse skates finally arrived after almost a month of waiting (stuff sent from singapore take lightyears to arrive it would seem shadedshu)

My G500 feels like a new mouse with these on!! the original mouse feet were so worn down you could almost say that logitech skimped out on the quality of them to give you the G500 at £30-35.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 26, 2011)

I just got a email today, i got a xmas job at the royal mail, £6/hr-£8hr ot which it says should be available, my shift is 10pm till 6am. i am so chuffed my hands are shaking.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 26, 2011)

tigger said:


> I just got a email today, i got a xmas job at the royal mail, £6/hr-£8hr ot which it says should be available, my shift is 10pm till 6am. i am so chuffed my hands are shaking.



Well done!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 26, 2011)

tigger said:


> I just got a email today, i got a xmas job at the royal mail, £6/hr-£8hr ot which it says should be available, my shift is 10pm till 6am. i am so chuffed my hands are shaking.



Congrats man , is that through an agency by any chance?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 26, 2011)

A bit of extra dosh for crimbo wont go amiss. might be able to treat my baby (my pc of course)this xmas then

Its through somewhere called angard staffing, i think they recruit for the royal mail.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 26, 2011)

£6-8p/h?? LOL i used to get paid more then that while working for them. boy they really dropped the ball.

Working for R.M is nothing special. they used to give you decent pay but since all the budget cuts all they give you is minimum wage as a casual/temp. good luck getting anywhere close to £8. If they were to offer you over time they wont pay you extra for it. you'd be stuck at the same rate.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> £6-8p/h?? LOL i used to get paid more then that while working for them. boy they really dropped the ball.
> 
> Working for R.M is nothing special. they used to give you decent pay but since all the budget cuts all they give you is minimum wage as a casual/temp. good luck getting anywhere close to £8. If they were to offer you over time they wont pay you extra for it. you'd be stuck at the same rate.



That's why I asked if iut was an agency, RM pay more than £6ph and you should be on a lot more than that considering it's a night shift, but your happy and that's all that matters, £6ph is better than the rock n roll anyway


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 26, 2011)

the Agency recuit for RM but RM still pays the casuals directly

The only agency RM pay the agency before the agency pays you is called MANPOWER. RM used to hire a lot of staff from manpower but that was because RMs Directors wife was the Director of that agency. and hell... they got paid better then us!! - RM own casual staff!!

we used to get paid £7.60p/h. and Manpower got paid around £8p/h because manpower gave them extra for 'lateshift allowance'

fuck knows anyway. theres so much Politics and stuff wrong with RM internally that i dont even want to work there anymore.

For instance...They wouldnt give RM casuals over time. - Because they were giving it all to agency staff and if agency staff didnt want it, they gave it to permie staff. 

I rallied together a group of casuals to complain about this to the shift manager. Agency and Permie staff cost more. We get paid less, We are RM's own staff even though we are casuals - we are recruited directly through RM and not agency - we should be offered overtime first.

thats not even half of the problems that are wrong with RM.

Obviously it differs depending which sorting office you go to, but Ive been working for them for something like 4years lol, so I know what goes on inside.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 26, 2011)

Overtime is £8/hr, it said what the pay rates are when i first got the info off angard.

Whatever, its still a nice little bonus for xmas, my rent is only £140/month too.

It might be more than £6/hr for nights, i cant remember.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 26, 2011)

tigger said:


> I just got a email today, i got a xmas job at the royal mail, £6/hr-£8hr ot which it says should be available, my shift is 10pm till 6am. i am so chuffed my hands are shaking.



Nice job, one question though, is it a night shift? or did you just type the times wrong?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 26, 2011)

tigger said:


> Overtime is £8/hr, it said what the pay rates are when i first got the info off angard.
> 
> Whatever, its still a nice little bonus for xmas, my rent is only £140/month too.
> 
> It might be more than £6/hr for nights, i cant remember.



How the hells your rent £140 a month, you live with your folks?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 26, 2011)

It is night shift yes, I prefer night shifts personally, as it means I can still do stuff during the day if I need to. EDIT Also pay is weekly in arrears which is ok.



> On behalf of Angard Staffing I am pleased to confirm your offer of the role of Christmas Casual - Hull Mail Centre. Please read this email and the attached documents carefully as they contain important information.
> 
> The first day of your assignment is Start Date is 28 Nov 2011,  your shift time will be 22:00 - 06:00,  There may be an opportunity to work overtime, this will be offered on site locally.






NdMk2o1o said:


> How the hells your rent £140 a month, you live with your folks?



I live in a shared house with 4 other friends, so our rent is cheap


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 26, 2011)

I am paying almost that amount a week. Dammit, central London!


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 26, 2011)

you know whats better then youtube

Youtube XL --> YouTube XL

just found out it actually works on PC's as well as the devices i normally used it on (like PS3)

EDIT:I've just found out something interesting, the i3-2367 has the same performance as an Athlon x2 260, despite the Athlon X2 being at 3.2GHZ, and the i3 being at 1.4GHZ, really shows how GHZ's are no longer a reliable measurement of processor speed at all


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I've just found out something interesting, the i3-2367 has the same performance as an Athlon x2 260, despite the Athlon X2 being at 3.2GHZ, and the i3 being at 1.4GHZ, really shows how GHZ's are no longer a reliable measurement of processor speed at all



everything is based on arcitechture and performance per clock ratio. I picked up an old athlon firebird rig that had a 1.8Ghz processor. 

that 1.8 was terribly slow compared to some of the 1Ghz Intel Pentium M's i've used in the past.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> everything is based on architecture and performance per clock ratio. I picked up an old athlon firebird rig that had a 1.8Ghz processor.
> 
> that 1.8 was terribly slow compared to some of the 1Ghz Intel Pentium M's i've used in the past.



Yeah, it is becoming a bit stupid now though now

i was thinking about buying this http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/...-category-id=7DC88DC46B8321F759F36448171B2BD2 , because it's insanely powerful for a little 11" laptop at that price, it has the I3 processor in it

Has anyone noticed how slow steams going at the moment?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 27, 2011)

I would rather wait until they release a X121e with an AMD E-450. that way you can get a little gaming in

not too sure how well that HD3000 performs


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I would rather wait until they release a X121e with an AMD E-450. that way you can get a little gaming in
> 
> not too sure how well that HD3000 performs



I think they already have, but the E-450 still isn't that great in gaming, and it's a lot less powerful, you'd be better of with the intel powered one and a cheap PSP


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 27, 2011)

well I have the E-350, and id rather take the E-450 over the PSP so enjoy your psp while i get to play League of Legends, MW3 (yes the E-350 can play MW3) MW1 and some other MMOrpgs!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well I have the E-350, and id rather take the E-450 over the PSP so enjoy your psp while i get to play League of Legends, MW3 (yes the E-350 can play MW3) MW1 and some other MMOrpgs!!



There is an E-350 powered laptop in the room next to me, it can't even play DIRT 2 (Although that may be because it has only 1GB of ram, which i imagine is probably whats making it so slow at everything at the moment)


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 27, 2011)

HD3000 and 2000 are both more powerful than the 6310 in the E350/450, by about 50%

http://www.notebookcheck.net/Comparison-of-Laptop-Graphics-Cards.130.0.html


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> HD3000 and 2000 are both more powerful than the 6310 in the E350/450, by about 50%
> 
> http://www.notebookcheck.net/Comparison-of-Laptop-Graphics-Cards.130.0.html



The HD3000 in the x121 is a ULV version though so it's about 30-50% slower then the normal one, they both look to be about the same in all honesty


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> (Although that may be because it has only 1GB of ram, which i imagine is probably whats making it so slow at everything at the moment)



Bingo - I have 8Gb RAM coupled with my E-350, so it dedicates about upto 3-4GB for it. Ive had a little time to test out my sisters newer HP DM1 with 4Gb ram installed and compared to my E-350, its quite a jump forward in terms of performance.

the E-450 uses faster RAM and that boosts system performance in general. so should be quite a bit better when it comes to gaming the the E-350.

there are a lot of videos on youtube where people have played games like Crysis, Crysis 2 and L4D1 on their DM1/DM1z and ION platform laptops. Sure the performance sucks, but the fact that the game is still playable despite sacrificing resolution still makes the E-350/E-450 good enough for casual gaming.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Bingo - I have 8Gb RAM coupled with my E-350, so it dedicates about upto 3-4GB for it. Ive had a little time to test out my sisters newer HP DM1 with 4Gb ram installed and compared to my E-350, its quite a jump forward in terms of performance.
> 
> the E-450 uses faster RAM and that boosts system performance in general. so should be quite a bit better when it comes to gaming the the E-350.
> 
> there are a lot of videos on youtube where people have played games like Crysis, Crysis 2 and L4D1 on their DM1/DM1z and ION platform laptops. Sure the performance sucks, but the fact that the game is still playable despite sacrificing resolution still makes the E-350/E-450 good enough for casual gaming.



I think I'll wait to see what they bring out next year in all honestly, mobile performance is getting good, but it's still not quite where i want it to be at the price range I'm looking at, that said if there are any particularly good deals in the run up to Christmas...


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I think I'll wait to see what they bring out next year in all honestly, mobile performance is getting good, but it's still not quite where i want it to be at the price range I'm looking at, that said if there are any particularly good deals in the run up to Christmas...



I am sorely tempted by CPW's "offer" of SGSII £26/m, but I will have to eat rice and soy sauce daily if I want that :/


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 27, 2011)

Hello lads not posted in here in ages.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 27, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> Hello lads not posted in here in ages.



Any particular reason for that?



Fourstaff said:


> I am sorely tempted by CPW's "offer" of SGSII £26/m, but I will have to eat rice and soy sauce daily if I want that :/



Nothing wrong with Rice and Soy sauce


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Any particular reason for that?



Quality of some of the threads and posters (mods if I'm honest) in tpu has went downhill, not in here but in general. I quite enjoy generalnonsesne for it's randomness and freedom.


----------



## KeAnS (Nov 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Any particular reason for that?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with Rice and Soy sauce




Yep nothing wrong he's right..


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Nothing wrong with Rice and Soy sauce



No, I don't mind having that every so often, but if it becomes a regular fixture, the lack of meat will kill me.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 27, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> Quality of some of the threads and posters (mods if I'm honest) in tpu has went downhill, not in here but in general. I quite enjoy generalnonsesne for it's randomness and freedom.



Don't be a stranger man, the UK clubhouse is fairly troll free so it's a good place to come and get away from all the numpties, and yea there has been an increase of flaming in TPU over the last year or so and I totally agree some of the mods do also partake to a degree and feed the trolls though on the most part I find having an opinion and being able to voice it in a matter that doesn't rise to the bait is a good deterrent. I am not afraid to say what I think and if anything think it has served me well with certain people and they are not so quick to troll me now as a well thought out come back that doesnt lead to you taking the bait and getting infracted is a much better way to deal with them. 

P.S I fricken love this clubhouse, 12K+ posts and counting, keep it real UK TPU brethren


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 28, 2011)

Anyone get on Ebuyer  Trying to see what they have on clearance for £1 but no joy.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 28, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Anyone get on Ebuyer  Trying to see what they have on clearance for £1 but no joy.



A colleague has been trying since half past 10 and it's been a no go.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 28, 2011)

Nope bloody useless


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 28, 2011)

The print is coming off my F5 key......


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 28, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> The print is coming off my F5 key......



No point, people on their FB page are saying all the decent stuff has already gone


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 28, 2011)

I'll buy anything for £1, you should see me go in poundland


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 28, 2011)

Dark Void - PC...worth it for £1?

Meh - A load of old crap....although they say it's updated hourly.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 28, 2011)

I like the fact people are calling each other cocks!

LOLz.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 28, 2011)

Aria free next day delivery my arse, i ordered Friday night and the item is still processing. They use Shitty Link as the courier . Ordered a motherboard and there is a 2500k sitting in my desk drawer.

The Ebuyer sale was pish, the site was overloaded and everything went rather fast. Cyber Monday and Black Friday here in the UK was disappointing for me.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Aria free next day delivery my arse, i ordered Friday night and the item is still processing. They use Shitty Link as the courier . Ordered a motherboard and there is a 2500k sitting in my desk drawer.
> 
> The Ebuyer sale was pish, the site was overloaded and everything went rather fast. Cyber Monday and Black Friday here in the UK was disappointing for me.



that's because here in the UK we realise that Black Friday and Cyber Monday aren't real days, their just made up by shops to try and make us buy stuff

The shopping deals on Friday and Monday in my opinion were worse then the deals I saw this weekend and the week before

Best buys closing down sale is good though, it's just a percentage off the normal price when you add it to the basket and type in the code


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 28, 2011)

Thats my point though, if they are going to offer stuff for us to buy make it an incentive rather than just price low the crap no one wants. Some decent sales to entice people that wouldn't normally spend, stimulate the economy and all that.

Same with boxing day but at least thats a real holiday.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Thats my point though, if they are going to offer stuff for us to buy make it an incentive rather than just price low the crap no one wants. Some decent sales to entice people that wouldn't normally spend, stimulate the economy and all that.
> 
> Same with boxing day but at least thats a real holiday.



This is just a thing that's drifted in from america, it's all a big Scam anyway

That said i manage to pick up a receiver and some speakers in Best buys closing down sale so it's not all bad


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 28, 2011)

Hows its a scam?


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Hows its a scam?



The retailers have a tendency to raise their prices the day before hand and/or advertising things as money off when they are actually charging the price they normally charge

EDIT:


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 28, 2011)

Just watching Human Centipede 2, daymn it's hard to get off to this... I will persist though!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm getting a sapphire 6870 1gb referance card, on tues/weds. I sold my xfx 6850 to a mate for £60 and am buying the 6870 off Mitsirfishi for £80 (thx bud) I considered it a worthy little upgrade for £20.

I also bought my corsair f60 ssd off Mitsirfishi for £50 too so thx to him for that as well. A trusted trader.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 29, 2011)

Awww... I want a HD6850 :'(


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm sorry bud, if I had no buyer I would have offered it on tpu.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 29, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Awww... I want a HD6850 :'(



You can have a 6950 fully flashed to 6970 that works sometimes


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 29, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> You can have a 6950 fully flashed to 6970 that works sometimes



Why sometimes, I recall you (or possibly Scam?) mentioning about going to the green side for a change, would consider a trade if so, though the whole " works sometimes" thing dont sound that great


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 29, 2011)

Why on earth do people buy multifunction printers?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 29, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Why on earth do people buy multifunction printers?



Limited space, disabilities, convenience, stupidity? Printers fuckin' suck anyroad. I'm just finishing some overtime _fixing_ 3 MFDs. 

FU Epson!


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 29, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Limited space, disabilities, convenience, stupidity? Printers fuckin' suck anyroad. I'm just finishing some overtime _fixing_ 3 MFDs.
> 
> FU Epson!



That's the point, the printers are rubbish, i decided that i was fed up with all the dots and distortions my multifunction printer was giving me, so i found an old HP scanner from 2003, and went experimenting

Imagine my suprise when i end up 20 minutes later, with a 347 Megapixel image


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 29, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> You can have a 6950 fully flashed to 6970 that works sometimes



There isn't a single bit of that sentence that reassured me... lol.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a question for you clever gits.

I've went to the shop next to my house for close to 15 years because of it's convenience etc and I get on well with the owners. 

The owners decide to close up shop from Spar to Nisa. They do this in order to get a government grant for setting up new business. Anyway all of a sudden they have decided to levy a charge of 70p for every transaction that uses a debit card. They have also decided to levy a charge of 70p if you do not buy groceries from them. Now in a week our family would easily spend 20 - 30 in this shop. My mum and dad both smoke hence why. 

Yesterday I decided I've had enough of this and said flat out I refuse to pay for not buying groceries from their shop and they had no reply for this. I know that charging for debit card usage is legal but charging a customer for not buying something I think is illegal. Anyone know if I am right ?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 30, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> I have a question for you clever gits.
> 
> I've went to the shop next to my house for close to 15 years because of it's convenience etc and I get on well with the owners.
> 
> ...



Hmmm... I don't think it is illegal but it sure is cuntish. They reserve the right to refuse sale for whatever reason I know that, but for charging for not buying specific goods, that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 30, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Why sometimes, I recall you (or possibly Scam?) mentioning about going to the green side for a change, would consider a trade if so, though the whole " works sometimes" thing dont sound that great



I had three 2GB 6950's, all reference, all flashed to 6970, I sold 2 of them and since then I got a 560Ti and a 570, sold the 570 and kept the 560 because i was so impressed with it, at 1040mhz it is faster than the 570 was alebeit clocked 190mhz higher.

The last 6950/6970 works most of the time but on the odd occasion it artifacts then goes blank screen...... if i reboot most often it works again, I probably did something when I put a gelid icy vision cooler on it, although I had them on the other 2 without problems.

Dr pepper...........

it is in fact illegal to make a charge for something that does not exist, every time you buy something, by handing over the money you enter into a contract with the seller, if there is no item then there can be no contract which makes the transaction illegal, you need to inform your local trading standards people what is happening and let them investigate, at no time will they inform the shop who made the complaint, pop in your postcode here to find out your local office...........

http://www.tradingstandards.gov.uk/advice/consumer-advice.cfm


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 30, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> The last 6950/6970 works most of the time but on the odd occasion it artifacts then goes blank screen...... if i reboot most often it works again, I probably did something when I put a gelid icy vision cooler on it, although I had them on the other 2 without problems.



I've noticed that the artifacts I get (when the core & RAM clocks are high) are temp related. Would you recommend the Gelid cooler?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 30, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I've noticed that the artifacts I get (when the core & RAM clocks are high) are temp related. Would you recommend the Gelid cooler?



I love it, for the price it is very effective and pretty easy to fit, the only downside is that there is no PWM control for the fans so you either need to run them at 100% or use a fan controller.  At 100% the fans are about as noisy as the reference cooler at around 45% but the card was idleing at 27C and never got past the mid 50's...... when running them at about 50% the idle was about 33C and max at load around mid 60's.

If your interested i might have a spare, although you would probably need to get a pack of ramsinks.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 30, 2011)

You can get a adapter that connects to the cards fan connector then you connect the fan to that, for pwm control.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 30, 2011)

tigger said:


> You can get a adapter that connects to the cards fan connector then you connect the fan to that, for pwm control.



But surely the wiring for the first piece (the gelid cable) does not have the wireing so how would that work?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 30, 2011)

Has a little 4 pin connector to go on the card, and a normal small fan connector on the other end.

Here is the exact Gelid cable-
Gelid PWM Fan Adaptor for VGA Cooler Fan







http://www.aerocooler.com/shop.cart?action=ITEM&prod_id=CBLGEPWM02


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 30, 2011)

Might have that in the box then lol as there are a couple of cables in there.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 1, 2011)

Got a Z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3 and 2500k set up in my rig now. Nifty cpu, loads up everything at startup a lot faster. Got the speeds set to stock as its around 40c with the xiggy cooler.

THX is just some software i thought it was something built into the onboard sound. BIOS reset button on the IO panel is handy.

I slated AMDs mounting scheme but it takes a min to get it attached even if its hard to position the cooler on AMD compatible coolers. MY GOD the screw things i tried to use are horrible! Even the push pins i endup using where difficult to get tight. Took literally a couple of hours of swapping brackets before i just lucked it with the push pins. Seems simple but for no reason one of the pins would not tighten and the screw bracket things just dont work on this motherboard.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 1, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Got a Z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3 and 2500k set up in my rig now. *Nifty cpu, loads up everything at startup a lot faste*r. Got the speeds set to stock as its around 40c with the xiggy cooler.
> 
> THX is just some software i thought it was something built into the onboard sound. BIOS reset button on the IO panel is handy.
> 
> I slated AMDs mounting scheme but it takes a min to get it attached even if its hard to position the cooler on AMD coolers. MY GOD the screw things i tried to use are horrible! Even the push pins i endup using where difficult to get tight. Took literally a couple of hours of swapping brackets before i just lucked it with the push pins. Seems simple but for no reason one of the pins would not tighten and the screw bracket things just dont work on this motherboard.



What did you have before?

I'm looking at moving to a 2600k in Jan.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 1, 2011)

Phenom II x4 955 (B3 stepping) 3.6ghz 1.375v but recently i had it at 3.8ghz stable 1.45v, 2600mhz cpu/nb. Highest i saw temps go on my xiggy where the low 40s Celsius (recently). Motherboard i used was an ASUS M4A79XTD EVO; even though its the non USB 3.0 version and 7 series chipsets dont take Bulldozer, its rock stable and a nice board for Phenom IIs. Everything else is the same in my specs.

I paid £120 for the 2500k second hand (new supposedly, it works) and £112 for the Asrock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3. Im going to sell the old cpu and motherboard which should cover the price of something.

Apparently the main gains for Sandybridge are for Crossfire and SLi. I haven't tried a game or encoding (cpu intensive programs) on the 2500k yet but im single card so it will be nice to see if there is any difference. Virtu can help with encoding video or re-encoding ect but the program has to support Intel quick sync. The 2600k didn't interest me as i have no use for hyperthreading and i saved a bit of money.

Been eyeing up this monitor (which ive linked before) but i kinda dont want to spend more money, no idea what id do with my old monitor either. Iiyama Prolite X2377HDS 23" IPS Panel LED HDMI.. |...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 1, 2011)

Just got back from work, having cuppa then off to bed.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 1, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Im going to sell the old cpu and motherboard



*scam's eyes widen* PM when you've decided please my kind sir what ho what ho what ho


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 1, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Phenom II x4 955 (B3 stepping) 3.6ghz 1.375v but recently i had it at 3.8ghz stable 1.45v, 2600mhz cpu/nb. Highest i saw temps go on my xiggy where the low 40s Celsius (recently). Motherboard i used was an ASUS M4A79XTD EVO; even though its the non USB 3.0 version and 7 series chipsets dont take Bulldozer, its rock stable and a nice board for Phenom IIs. Everything else is the same in my specs.
> 
> I paid £120 for the 2500k second hand (new supposedly, it works) and £112 for the Asrock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3. Im going to sell the old cpu and motherboard which should cover the price of something.
> 
> ...



I'm looking for a monitor too, thinking 27" VA Iiyama.


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 1, 2011)

I used to think people in Japan got paid a lot, but apparently their average wage is less then ours, how do they survive like that in a country where a DVD can cost up to £50


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I used to think people in Japan got paid a lot, but apparently their average wage is less then ours, how do they survive like that in a country where a DVD can cost up to £50



Conspiracy.


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 1, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Conspiracy.



You think an entire country wears tin foil hats?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> You think an entire country wears tin foil hats?



I don't think it.


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 1, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I don't think it.



So there isn't a conspiracy?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> So there isn't a conspiracy?



I'm not allowed to say. Sworn secrecy.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 1, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Phenom II x4 955 (B3 stepping) 3.6ghz 1.375v but recently i had it at 3.8ghz stable 1.45v, 2600mhz cpu/nb. Highest i saw temps go on my xiggy where the low 40s Celsius (recently). Motherboard i used was an ASUS M4A79XTD EVO; even though its the non USB 3.0 version and 7 series chipsets dont take Bulldozer, its rock stable and a nice board for Phenom IIs. Everything else is the same in my specs.
> 
> I paid £120 for the 2500k second hand (new supposedly, it works) and £112 for the Asrock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3. Im going to sell the old cpu and motherboard which should cover the price of something.
> 
> ...



Try GTA IV, I loved it when I had my sandy setup  I'm probably going sandy again in the new year.


----------



## razaron (Dec 1, 2011)

Does anybody want a £5 off voucher for a PC Gamer magazine subscription?
At 19:10 I'll post it here. So whoever gets it first, gets it.

Simply quote this code in the check out on this* site:
5OFFAC-XMAS11

*That's the site of the company that owns PC Gamer, you can use that code for any of their magazines.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 2, 2011)

If that's not a misprint that seller should be shot for exploiting the mentally retarded people that actually buy PC hardware from e-bay.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2011)

Im sure its just a mistake and they havent rectified it. The seller is actually a business that has its own website that sells on ebay also (obviously) Ive bought stuff from them quite a few times and their support is more then helpful for a smaller company thats not as well known or prestigious as others like Novatech, Ebuyer, Dabs & Aria.

I should really email them and tell them their price for that is way off.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 2, 2011)

It says "9 available/4 sold" 

I guess why they've done it:
Since HDD's are "scarce" at the mo, some sellers are putting just one HDD up at a ridiculous price, that won't sell, just to advertise the fact that they've got HDD's for sale. I come to this conclusion by checking all the sellers other items (there's more than one seller with HDD's at this price). They've got other HDD's at the "normal" price.

I use the same trick on APB:Reloaded when selling clothes on the auction. But still just a theory.

Moar epic prices anyone?

Description:
"With a pay-as-you-grow, all-inclusive pricing model and intuitive storage management software, the SAN is *perfect for the budget-minded.*"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Moar epic prices anyone?
> 
> Description:
> "With a pay-as-you-grow, all-inclusive pricing model and intuitive storage management software, the SAN is *perfect for the budget-minded.*"



You know what??? Id rather pay for 2 brand new 2011 model Audi S8 Quattro's for that price (totally in love with that car)

If not the S8 then 4 2011 version Audi A6's (i just love the look of the lights at the back)


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 2, 2011)

Just bought me an Iiyama 27" VA 1080p Monitor for too much...


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 2, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> You know what??? Id rather pay for 2 brand new 2011 model Audi S8 Quattro's for that price (totally in love with that car)
> 
> If not the S8 then 4 2011 version Audi A6's (i just love the look of the lights at the back)



S3 for me  Absolutely beautiful motor.



MoonPig said:


> Just bought me an Iiyama 27" VA 1080p Monitor for too much...



Go on... how much?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 2, 2011)

£239...

It was a choice between that and a 2nd hand Harzo for £320 (minimum) on Ebay.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 2, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> £239...
> 
> It was a choice between that and a 2nd hand Harzo for £320 (minimum) on Ebay.



£239's not bad. Brand new that's about as cheap as you can get.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 2, 2011)

It is the cheapest.

I wasn't going to go TN, so i had to choose between a 23" IPS, 24" VA or 27" VA...


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 2, 2011)

Hahaha Aria are cuntholes, i just bought and installed a Z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3 and they drop the price of the Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD5 by £70 to £129.95. FUUUUUUUUUUU!!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 2, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Hahaha Aria are cuntholes, i just bought and installed a Z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3 and they drop the price of the Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD5 by £70 to £129.95. FUUUUUUUUUUU!!!



£130 is still too much


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> £130 is still too much



I disagree, from when i was looking its average for a decent Z68 board (not high end). Its got a lot of USB 3.0 and sata SATA 3 (6 Gbps) ports. Although it doesnt have pci ex 3.0 its got a good power design so it probably overclocks well. The original price was ridiculous.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 3, 2011)

wondering if i need 16Gb of ram.... Ive got a little extra cash, and im thinking of making a little upgrade, but i cant think what. the 90GB SSD was a problem -> I upgraded that to a 128GB. that was really the last thing on the list of to-do's aside from more HDD capacity which is a little too expensive to even contemplate at the moment


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 3, 2011)

What latency is your RAM Freedom? If it's a high latency I'd say to get some better RAM. With SB you could be looking at 2133MHz sorta speeds. Or 1600 @ C7/C6.

Or maybe not lol


Meh I'd still get faster RAM just to have it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 3, 2011)

its your regular 9-9-9-15 stuff. I'm sure i could tune the timings up a little more, but im really too lazy.

well theres a few things i had in mind that i could do with my rig.

swap out my all my 140mm fans again for some Silverstone Air penetrators. that run only 100rpm faster (total waste of money)

or buy 2x5400RPM Scythe typhoons and a fan controller to replace the 1850rpm GTs on my Antec 920 cooler. (again another stupid and waste of money option as i dont even need the extra cooling)

Im started thinking about possibly upgrading some peripherals but everything here doesnt need replacing and it working condition. keyboard hasnt started jamming yet and my mouse still functions well for gaming.

the only upgrades i really need is the moment is a few 2TB Samsung F4s to replace a few of my current drives that have no need for super speed. so im generally looking at making my pc more power efficient. Problem with that is price of hard drives are abit OTT currently just like everywhere else.

SCAN claimed to do a 1TB 7200rpm SATA III seagate barracuda for £84, but that goes upto £92/95 as soon as you clock on the website to have a look at it 

Not that I would actually buy a seagate drive, but i was just curious. as most places are still charging at least £120'ish for 1TB Samsung F3's. Well....£20'ish is still £20 and its £20 off so you still save money in a sense. but im waiting for prices to drop back to £40 for a 1TB


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> its your regular 9-9-9-15 stuff. I'm sure i could tune the timings up a little more, but im really too lazy.
> 
> well theres a few things i had in mind that i could do with my rig.
> 
> ...



You could always buy a second optical drive, that's always useful, maybe a Blu-ray writer in case Hard drive prices refuse to come back down?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 3, 2011)

True - but again, I dont really need one at the moment. 

a blu-ray writer still costs about £70-80'ish on amazon. as for blank blu ray discs to write to, the 'cheaper' brands seem to be having a some write issues. and £40 for 25 discs just seems like a lot.

Not a bad idea though if i wanted to offload some of the data from my pc and archive it. only problem with this is, i tend to lose my discs as I have them all over the place.

----

thats a pretty good idea actually. just thinking about it, theres a lot of stuff like old anime or music that i could just offload. and save a lot of space.


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thats a pretty good idea actually. just thinking about it, theres a lot of stuff like old anime or music that i could just offload. and save a lot of space.



Yeah, not only will you gain the ability to watch Blu-rays on your PC, buy a cheap pack of Double layer Disks for £10-15 and it works out a lot cheaper for files you aren't regularly copying or moving around

How did you get Anime in a digital Format? i struggle to find DVD copies of them, as it is, i'm irritated i can't get the soundtracks to any without importing them from Japan and paying £25 for postage


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Yeah, not only will you gain the ability to watch Blu-rays on your PC, buy a cheap pack of Double layer Disks for £10-15 and it works out a lot cheaper for files you aren't regularly copying or moving around
> 
> How did you get Anime in a digital Format? i struggle to find DVD copies of them, as it is, i'm irritated i can't get the soundtracks to any without importing them from Japan and paying £25 for postage



Subs  just like everyone else.


----------



## KeAnS (Dec 3, 2011)

*Someone to help me to flash my gigabyte 880gma usb3 to use the bulldozer chip. i will post my mobo with cpu and ram. i will pay the shipment vice versa...*

*Or someone to have am3 chip like sempron 145 am3. I will buy it*


thank you


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 3, 2011)

KeAnS said:


> *Someone to help me to flash my gigabyte 880gma usb3 to use the bulldozer chip. i will post my mobo with cpu and ram. i will pay the shipment vice versa...*
> 
> thank you



Download the 'F3' bios from here to your desktop. disconnect from the internet, Disable your firewall, right click it and set it to run as admin

my understanding is that, that exe file is an automated program that will flash the board for you automatically once youve started it up - many hardware vendors do this, but for those on the more advance EFi bios system it doesnt really matter much as we can just download the bios file onto a usb stick and flash the board right from inside the bios as there are options there for us.


the F3 bios should give you BD support. a lot of positive reports from other users say that they can use BD CPUs after the F3 bios flash


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Subs  just like everyone else.



subs?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> subs?



you have some required reading to do


----------



## KeAnS (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks freedom but the problem is i forgot to flash my mobo before i sell my x4 cpu, now i've got BD chip but doesn't boot up,i don't have any chip here to boot my rig..


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok, I kinda broke my 360 controller whilst playing FIFA 12 (wonder how that happened )

Cheapest place in UK to order one ? Preferably black please. I use it for alot of the console ports and racing games so I'm a bit screwed without it.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> subs?



Subs and Dubs; Subtitles and Dubbing.
@ freedom: A blu ray drive doesnt sound like a bad idea. Back up movies and keep a database or spreadsheet of whats on what disk.



LifeOnMars said:


> Ok, I kinda broke my 360 controller whilst playing FIFA 12 (wonder how that happened )
> 
> Cheapest place in UK to order one ? Preferably black please. I use it for alot of the console ports and racing games so I'm a bit screwed without it.



If your willing to spend a little get the Razer Onza its worth it if not, wireless or USB?

http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/4-/19278...rchstring=xbox+360+controller&urlrefer=search

http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/4-/19267...rchstring=xbox+360+controller&urlrefer=search


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you have some required reading to do



like this http://www.animecrazy.net/



LifeOnMars said:


> Ok, I kinda broke my 360 controller whilst playing FIFA 12 (wonder how that happened )
> 
> Cheapest place in UK to order one ? Preferably black please. I use it for alot of the console ports and racing games so I'm a bit screwed without it.



i bought mine for like £10 from play.com a while ago

Does the color really matter?

All of my Xbox stuff is from before 2010, as i don't care what Microsoft say, i am not paying so you can fix the mistakes you made on your own consoles with your own software updates


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 3, 2011)

KeAnS said:


> Thanks freedom but the problem is i forgot to flash my mobo before i sell my x4 cpu, now i've got BD chip but doesn't boot up,i don't have any chip here to boot my rig..



not a lot you can do about that that. Easiest thing to do would be to hit up ebay for a cheap Sempron 140 - theres one thats currently on auction going for £13, if not then theres one on buy it now for £20.

Its probably gonna cost you the same amount for you to send your mobo with the cpu cooler to someone who has the CPU to do the flashing for you and send it back so its a bit of a waste of time.

Just bid for the £13 CPU and good luck.


----------



## KeAnS (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks! Btw don't have account on ebay atm.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 3, 2011)

So... anyone happen to have an LGA1366 CPU laying around?


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 3, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> So... anyone happen to have an LGA1366 CPU laying around?



i have a Celeron D if that's close enough


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 3, 2011)

Doesn't matter now


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 3, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Doesn't matter now



why not?


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 3, 2011)

Thought I could get a 1366 mobo but I can't lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 4, 2011)

I have both a 1366 CPU and Mobo


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 4, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I have both a 1366 CPU and Mobo



And here i am with an AM2 motherboard 

You guys have parts that cost more then my rig


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 4, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> And here i am with an AM2 motherboard
> 
> You guys have parts that cost more then my rig



I have more parts than I can shake a stick at, my cupboards are full, really should get into the habit of selling stuff before I actually buy the replacements.


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 4, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I have more parts than I can shake a stick at, my cupboards are full, really should get into the habit of selling stuff before I actually buy the replacements.



no, you should become a collector, or make a Table out of the PCBs


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 4, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I have more parts than I can shake a stick at, my cupboards are full, really should get into the habit of selling stuff before I actually buy the replacements.



I'm looking for some Christmas time upgrades for me and a mate if you ever venture into the cupboard  I have a bits cupboard but it doesn't get entered much lately, mostly because I'll get lost or trapped under piles of broken mobo's... I am a victim of hoarding


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 4, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I'm looking for some Christmas time upgrades for me and a mate if you ever venture into the cupboard  I have a bits cupboard but it doesn't get entered much lately, mostly because I'll get lost or trapped under piles of broken mobo's... I am a victim of hoarding



Mainly DDR3 memory, hard drives, an occasionally working HD6950/6970, PSU's, Optical drives, fan controllers etc etc


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 4, 2011)

Tatty, make a thread...


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 4, 2011)

I love HDD's and PSU's lol looking for a quad core upgrade for a mate too (mobo + CPU, preferably DDR3) but I'll stick a thread up when he gives me the money. I shall be PM'ing you when I get some moneys Tatty


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 4, 2011)

I really want to get some spare HDDs going. I have 5 (+1 SSD Rack) slots in this FT02. One of the slots is a hotswap, so that stays empty. Otherwise it's:

SSD Rack: Corsair Nova II 60GB
HDD Slot 1: Hot-swap bay
HDD Slot 2: Western Digital Green 2TB

Then i want:

HDD Slot 3: 250/320GB HDD with Windows 8 Beta
HDD Slot 4: 250/320GB HDD with Linux Mint 12
HDD Slot 5: 500/750GB HDD for games


----------



## KieX (Dec 4, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I really want to get some spare HDDs going. I have 5 (+1 SSD Rack) slots in this FT02. One of the slots is a hotswap, so that stays empty. Otherwise it's:
> 
> SSD Rack: Corsair Nova II 60GB
> HDD Slot 1: Hot-swap bay
> ...



With current HDD prices why don't you go down the VM route instead?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 4, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Tatty, make a thread...



Can't be arsed to be honest, maybe over Xmas hols when I have some time


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 4, 2011)

bleh, Just checked on whats going on with my RMA.

They are sending me back another F1 750GB I was soooooo hoping they would send me back an F3. 

No worries anyway I now have that 750GB samsung and 1 WD 640GB to put in. 


secondly....would anyone here pay £20 for a case fan?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 4, 2011)

KieX said:


> With current HDD prices why don't you go down the VM route instead?



Naw, i'm not looking to actually buy any. Just my dream at the moment 



Tatty_One said:


> Can't be arsed to be honest, maybe over Xmas hols when I have some time



So, so lazy. Send it all up to me, i might sell it for you 



FreedomEclipse said:


> bleh, Just checked on whats going on with my RMA.
> 
> They are sending me back another F1 750GB I was soooooo hoping they would send me back an F3.
> 
> ...



No. Noone sane would.


----------



## KieX (Dec 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> secondly....would anyone here pay £20 for a case fan?



Not on a single fan. Although I just spent £55 on a few of those rather nice Enermax Batwing fans with the aluminium side:







The stock fans of this Fractal Design case are rather loud and ugly.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 4, 2011)

well I was thinking of replacing the 1850 GT's on my Antec 902 with some of the faster 3000rpm models - they are something like £20 per fan and thats not even including postage!!


----------



## KieX (Dec 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well I was thinking of replacing the 1850 GT's on my Antec 902 with some of the faster 3000rpm models - they are something like £20 per fan and thats not even including postage!!



I got one of the 4260 models, absolute beast. Bought it for fun and then never used it because it's so loud. 

If you want it PM me an offer.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 5, 2011)

KieX said:


> I got one of the 4260 models, absolute beast. Bought it for fun and then never used it because it's so loud.
> 
> If you want it PM me an offer.



well I was looking to pair 2 of them together, but if i did that it might overload the fan controller im using


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 5, 2011)

Right off to work guys, sorting your letters out. Back at 6am


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 5, 2011)

My new surround sound system arrived today

and it's amazing!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 5, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> My new surround sound system arrived today
> 
> and it's amazing!!!



what did you get??? It better not be a Logitech Z5500.

Logitech Need to really update the tech used on that speaker set. the formulas been unchanged since they first launched.

I know they tried to make a successor, but they have all fallen behind the awesomeness of the Z5500.

They need to hire Onkyo or Yamaha to make their speakers for them. give the successor to the Z5500 some really nice clarity and soundstage


---------

After fighting with myself all night about what to upgrade. I have resigned myself to the fact that nothing else apart from adding more hard drives needs upgrading and any upgrading would need heaps more money. but more money would also be a waste of money - Switching my 6970s for 590s would be a total waste with this 23" monitor, So that would need to be upgraded to a 27-28" but sitting so close to the screen like that would be retarded


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> what did you get??? It better not be a Logitech Z5500.
> 
> Logitech Need to really update the tech used on that speaker set. the formulas been unchanged since they first launched.
> 
> ...



it's an onkyo tx-nr509 

so no, it's not really a Logitech set up is it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 5, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> it's an onkyo tx-nr509
> 
> so no, it's not really a Logitech set up is it



Did you get it as part of a set or just the Amp?


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Did you get it as part of a set or just the Amp?



part of a set and luckily the speakers which came with it were actually pretty good


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 5, 2011)

z5500 are still expensive. I followed your purchase thread Cheesy, good choice, the satellite speakers that come should be good enough for your needs right now but its good to know later on you can just swap them out. How did the tv work out? Does it passthrough sound for freeview?

Logitech are just desktop speakers, the x540s i have are good enough for games and that, for the price obviously. Z906 are the highest end logitech speakers right now i think.


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 5, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> z5500 are still expensive. I followed your purchase thread Cheesy, good choice, the satellite speakers that come should be good enough for your needs right now but its good to know later on you can just swap them out. How did the tv work out? Does it passthrough sound for freeview?
> 
> Logitech are just desktop speakers, the x540s i have are good enough for games and that, for the price obviously. Z906 are the highest end logitech speakers right now i think.



I never got round to setting up the TV.to return sound , I don't have the cables I need at the moment,  I just connected it to the ps3 and watched a few blu-rays and listened to a few CD's


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 5, 2011)

Sounds good, LOL.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 5, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Z906 are the highest end logitech speakers right now i think.



I was gonna say the Z5500's are still top of the range. but after checking on the Logitech website, It would seem they have been discontinued infavour of the Z906's.

many reviews class the Z906's to be a step backwards rather then a step forward and a worthy successor to the Z5500.

long story short - they could have really improved on the Z5500s - Add a tweeter, add a HDMI input & a better decoder for the new hi-res (DTS-HD and DolbyTrueHD) formats

but they didnt, all they really did was cut some of the bling and trim some of the fat off the Z5500's, repackaged it and called it the Z906.

Notable changes are smaller/lighter sub and no LED display for the control pod. 

IMO the control pod was one of the reasons that made the Z5500 that bit much more amazing


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 6, 2011)

Snow, please.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 6, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Snow, please.



I want another week or two without, once the ball & chain has gone home to see her folks then it can snow for months.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 6, 2011)

The snow in Glasgow can get tae, i hate slush. Oh just wait till the novelty factor wears off and people start acting like they cant handle it.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 6, 2011)

Kieran, How are you finding your sandy build? Nice boost in certain games....any problems?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 6, 2011)

time to put my 'new' hard drives in  got a 750Gb+640Gb going in!!


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 6, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> The snow in Glasgow can get tae, i hate slush. Oh just wait till the novelty factor wears off and people start acting like they cant handle it.



There's no novelty with snow. It's awesome from start to finish.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 6, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> There's no novelty with snow. It's awesome from start to finish.



Snow = good
Slush = bad
Ice on road in London = nothing moves = good

I am actually enjoying a the refreshing drop in temps, I want my snow


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 6, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I want another week or two without, once the ball & chain has gone home to see her folks then it can snow for months.



Why?  so she cannot get back to you?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 6, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Why?  so she cannot get back to you?



Something like that. I need some _me_ time. As in; taking my rig apart and making a mess around the flat. As they say, absence makes the heart grow fonder.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 6, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> As they say, absence makes the heart grow fonder.



I can only dream of what a week without the mrs. would feel like


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 6, 2011)

Man, I am serious fucked off. Shitsung sent me back a duff drive 

The god damn platter on the thing spins so fast its creates its own fucking magnetic gravitational field and it hums LOUDER then any vibrator my girlfriend/ex-girlfriends have ever owned that ive come across. the vibration the spinning platters make is so rediculous you could hotwire a PSU to run it and pleasure your other half all night with it. 

and the worst fucking thing is ive been left hanging as Samsung have shutdown their RMA dept while they hand over to Seagate so i cant chase them up about it. the only thing i can do is contact the RMA center in surrey that handled my RMA.

BUT SINCE I NO LONGER HAVE AN RMA NUMBER - THEY WILL SIT THERE AND DO NOTHING.

I DONT WANT A FAILGATE HDD.

I could sell it on Ebay, but the buyer might complain also. all i can do is wait for the handover with Seagate to complete then apply for another RMA in the hope they send me a back something that doesnt vibrate enough to hover by itself.

If they send me back a seagate - I can flog it on fleabay. Im not touching that rubbish.

Merry fucking christmas to you too Samsung!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 6, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I can only dream of what a week without the mrs. would feel like



Don't get me wrong I love my girlfriend whole heartedly but she's constantly in my face. Having some me time works both ways & we'll both be better for it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 6, 2011)

Angry pissed off emails have been sent to the rep who handled my RMA for Samsung...

I bet hes gonna tell me theres nothing they can do until samsung/seagate finishes doing their dirty business behind the bikeshed.

I need a stiff drink.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't want any snow until February just because i know i'm be 2x more lazy and avoid school work if it snows.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 7, 2011)

I am so fucking annoyed with Dabs and now remember why I stopped using them, has anyone else had the "security check in progress" status after pacing an order? I get it all the time, and infact only returned to Dabs tonight cause ebuyer are being a bunch of tossers too, I need to order components for a friends rig and this is pissing me right off, just spoke to my bank too to confirm my identity cause after cancelling the 1st order, my Visa verification didn't go through, I believe this is something to do with me getting flagged when I try and order from Dabs and although my bank verified my details and told me to replace the order and try again in 5mins I get the same fucking "security check in progress" status on the order, just sent them an email, doubt I will get anywhere though this doesn't seem to be an isolated incident and googling brings up other forum posts of people who constantly have the same problem, here's a copy of the email I sent them::



> My name is *********, my account registered email address is **********@hotmail.com my account number is:
> 
> Every single time I try and order from Dabs my orders are flagged and held with "security check in progress" furthermore I just spent half an hour on the phone to Visa verification to prove who I am because of this and still my subsequent order: SO02****** is YET AGAIN held for security check, I would like to know what the hell is the problem as this is causing me quite a lot of inconvenience as it is for a PC build for a friend, not to mention we are weeks away from Christmas and if this rubbish continues then I face not having this in time. I also believe this is not down to my bank but to Dabs.com and am tempted to request any information you are currently holding on me under the data protection act which might be causing this flagrant annoyance though I would prefer some kind of communication from you before I feel the need to go to such lengths, I shall await a reply!!
> 
> ...



What you think, the DPA shit will work and I will get some kind of explanation from them or just get fobbed off??? fucking fuming


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well I wont ever attempt to order from dabs then, I hope you get it sorted.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 7, 2011)

Double post but no post count in clubhouse so wth.

Am flabbergasted, I got a reply back in 10 mins and not just an automated one, here have a look and there's my follow up to it (start from the bottom):



> I appreciate the prompt reply Nicola and have just updated my numbers so someone can call me, though no doubt your security team will see this as another suspicious act to flag...(not actually bothering to check to see the last time I ordered from Dabs was over 2 years ago and have since changed them, but oh well...) and I really do not want to wait days for this to be resolved as I already mentioned this is for a friend and not myself, I really don't want to cancel the order though am afraid if it's not resolved by tomorrow then I may have no choice. This seems to happen to me constantly and is the reason I have stopped using Dabs, although not a big spender by any means in the same time I stopped using Dabs for this reason I have spent over £6k with ebuyer.com, just some food for thought.
> 
> 
> And again, thank you for your reply, in all honesty I wasn't expecting to get one until at least tomorrow afternoon at the earliest, lets hope your account team are as prompt
> ...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 7, 2011)

Nicely done dude, hope you get the result you want.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 7, 2011)

I have always found personally with Dabs, whenever I have had an issue they always come good, just frustrating when it takes a while.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've only been ordering my components from Scan just because i know i can reach to their customer service rather quick than like ebuyer.
Even though some of them are rude but i managed to get through to them 3 times in less than like 5 minutes. Two for RMA which got provided quickly too and 3rd for refund.
Also my cousin can go to their stock since he doesn't live that far from there HQ.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 7, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I've only been ordering my components from Scan just because i know i can reach to their customer service rather quick than like ebuyer.
> Even though some of them are rude but i managed to get through to them 3 times in less than like 5 minutes. Two for RMA which got provided quickly too and 3rd for refund.
> Also my cousin can go to their stock since he doesn't live that far from there HQ.



What you ordered?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh a lot...a Whole computer build 3 times,hard drives,graphics card,power supply,cases and a motherboard and CPU.
The last things i got exchanged was my motherboard and cancellation of a ordered SSD was quick and quick respond to provide RMA refund for a 2.5" hard drive.
All from phone calls.
Not to mention i have free next day delivery with them and they always provide tracking so its been smooth transaction for me and good customer service,with a bit of a stroppy call service.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 8, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Oh a lot...a Whole computer build 3 times,hard drives,graphics card,power supply,cases and a motherboard and CPU.
> The last things i got exchanged was my motherboard and cancellation of a ordered SSD was quick and quick respond to provide RMA refund for a 2.5" hard drive.
> All from phone calls.
> Not to mention i have free next day delivery with them and they always provide tracking so its been smooth transaction for me and good customer service,with a bit of a stroppy call service.



I read that wrong. Thought you said you had just made an order


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 8, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Kieran, How are you finding your sandy build? Nice boost in certain games....any problems?



Works like a champ. Even at stock its a bit smoother in Skyrim and BF3. Hope i can replace the cooler i have and try for at least 4.5ghz 24/7 clocks. I think the cache or something is helping load Football Manger load a lot faster.

I have on Intels version of cool and quiet, goes down to 1.8ghz and ridiculously low volts at desktop and just ramps up to stock whenever a load is detected. Works a hell of a lot better than AMDs interpretation.



MoonPig said:


> I read that wrong. Thought you said you had just made an order



That's how i read it too 

AH fuck the weather, on top of the snow there is now a weather warning (wind) for this part of Scotland. All the Schools in East Renfrewshire are shut so my sister is off school today. I cant leave the house either because of the weather warning.

What i always say is you dont get if you dont ask. I dont listen to any one persons opinion on a company anymore because people can have one shite experience and put someone else off, if there is a majority of people having problems then i will avoid.

More error messages for my Seagate hard drive. I think there are bad sectors. Cant replace it with prices being as they are but fortunately its not dead yet, i can view and copy stuff from it but i dont want to write anything to it.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 8, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I dont listen to any one persons opinion on a company anymore because people can have one shite experience and put someone else off



This. I've had nothing but good things from eBuyer and Dabs, even when I've been a very difficult customer. Dabs are my favourite as they send a courier to pick up any RMA items from your house or workplace, which is convenient. I've had numerous HDD's RMA'd through them; one time I had it dropped off ast the same time that they picked the old HDD up. They ony did that once though, the other times it takes about a week for the replacement to arrive.

I like to be a difficult customer to test customer service  FreedomEclipse knows how difficult I can be  No receipt, no proof of purchase, no e-mails to confirm purchase, but I still want an RMA!!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 8, 2011)

Wish me luck i need to venture out in supposedly what is 100mph winds.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 8, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Dabs are my favourite as they send a courier to pick up any RMA items from your house or workplace



Ebuyer are doing this too. sent a courier around when my friends HDD kicked the bucket.

(still waiting for reply from the rep who handled my HDD RMA)


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 8, 2011)

Thinking of selling my unlockable (4.2Ghz oc possible) 555 BE chip....what do you guys think would be a fair but decent price to sell it for?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 8, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Thinking of selling my unlockable (4.2Ghz oc possible) 555 BE chip....what do you guys think would be a fair but decent price to sell it for?



£15 to me.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 8, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> £15 to me.



Now let me think about it.....er, no!

Seriously guys, I want a figure that doesn't take the piss but gives me something to put into another chip.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 8, 2011)

555 new is about £60-70, since that yours unlock, possibly £50? Maybe a bit less.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 9, 2011)

£60, i dont care what the price of a new 555 is, it unlocks and clocks to 4.2ghz guaranteed id be comparing it to the price of a full quad


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2011)

Got 5 points last night for posting a photoshoped image of Erocker on Right Said Fred's album cover and in a Gay Porn shoot (that i made child safe, obviously) ... lol


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2011)

Collection booked for today.

City Link fella just came. He knocked that lightly on the door that i questioned what i heard and went anyways and my Dad actually didn't hear it. When i got to the door, he was back in the van. I managed to get his attention just before he set off and he came back over. He then took my parcel and said he had already put in the system that i had not been in and that he couldn't change that. He then said that if it's not delivered by Tuesday, it'll be sat in the depot. He walked back to his van and drove off. 

I want to tell Parcel2go now, but i can't find a support Email address.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 9, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I want to tell Parcel2go now, but i can't find a support Email address.



hit them up on their chat thing.

I did that last time and they were VERY helpful.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2011)

Is it typing, or Live chat? lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 9, 2011)

Live chat. There was a link somewhere on their website. well...typing... Its kinda like EA's system. you log on and wait for an operator to join


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2011)

Ah, ok. Two mins then. 

Didn't really want to be Skyping some chap from India.

Edit, talking to some hottie named Emma. Gunna ask for nudes.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 9, 2011)

My ex-gf was called emma lol

http://www.parcel2go.com/contactcentre/contact-centre.aspx heres the link - click on 'My question does not fit into these categories?' then there should be some more options on the right. After that it should hook you up to a operator that can help you.


----------



## dhdude (Dec 9, 2011)

Ordered 2700k, P8PZ68-V Pro/GEN3 & Vertex 3 today! Thoughts on the hardware guys?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 9, 2011)

dhdude said:


> Ordered 2700k, P8PZ68-V Pro/GEN3 & Vertex 3 today! Thoughts on the hardware guys?



All crap and I hate you.



I jest.

How much did that set you back?


----------



## dhdude (Dec 9, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> All crap and I hate you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe  £500 in the end... my bank balance is hurting a lot  hope it's worth it! 

I already had the rest in my system specs from my last build so it's all good! Hopefully it'll last 2 or 3 years before the upgrade itch strikes again, but unlikely


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My ex-gf was called emma lol
> 
> http://www.parcel2go.com/contactcentre/contact-centre.aspx heres the link - click on 'My question does not fit into these categories?' then there should be some more options on the right. After that it should hook you up to a operator that can help you.



The hottie named Emma was the Customer Services Rep at Parcel2go. Sorted it all out


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 9, 2011)

ah no worries. not had my morning cuppa yet so im not 100% with it.

Lucky you got a chick. Last time I think i had some guy called Arron or Mark.

I cant remember anyway my problem got sorted thats all that matters.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 9, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Got 5 points last night for posting a photoshoped image of Erocker on Right Said Fred's album cover and in a Gay Porn shoot (that i made child safe, obviously) ... lol



I just took a look at the infraction..... bad boy!  I guess he thought that you had not made it safe enuff lol.

Edit:  Emma is not a hottie, I have Skyped with her


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 9, 2011)

dhdude said:


> Hehe  £500 in the end... my bank balance is hurting a lot  hope it's worth it!
> 
> I already had the rest in my system specs from my last build so it's all good! Hopefully it'll last 2 or 3 years before the upgrade itch strikes again, but unlikely



Good luck with the build, pictures or it didn't happen. 

 

I don't think I'll be getting anything new any time soon - I _hate_ being poor.


----------



## dhdude (Dec 9, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Good luck with the build, pictures or it didn't happen.



haha alright  I know the H80 is gonna be a PITA to fit in the CM690, I fitted one to it before, and I needed 2 pairs of hands!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 9, 2011)

dhdude said:


> haha alright  I know the H80 is gonna be a PITA to fit in the CM690, I fitted one to it before, and I needed 2 pairs of hands!



>.<


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I just took a look at the infraction..... bad boy!  I guess he thought that you had not made it safe enuff lol.
> 
> Edit:  Emma is not a hottie, I have Skyped with her



I also made an Avatar of him. Not sure if he took me seriously. If he did, fail. 

It was a safe image!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 9, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I also made an Avatar of him. Not sure if he took me seriously. If he did, fail.
> 
> It was a safe image!



Some people aren't funny or have no sense of humour.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 9, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Some people aren't funny or have no sense of humour.



As a forum member that has recieved the bulk of his infractions from that one individual.

I concur.

they should change the title under his name to "cant tell if serious"


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2011)

Ooopps... Just put my foot through the wall.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice set up though.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 9, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Got 5 points last night for posting a photoshoped image of Erocker on Right Said Fred's album cover and in a Gay Porn shoot (that i made child safe, obviously) ... lol


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Dec 9, 2011)

Ah suppose I should join the uk club house, not planning on going anywhere.

Build and show off post later


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Nice set up though.



Thanks. I need to do proper pictures, just can't be arsed :'(



MilkyWay said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111209/not-cool-bro.jpg



It is, i'am.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 9, 2011)

JustaTinkerer said:


> Ah suppose I should join the uk club house, not planning on going anywhere.
> 
> Build and show off post later



Welcome!



How's Hurricane Bawbag treating you?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 9, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111209/IMAG0453.jpg
> 
> Ooopps... Just put my foot through the wall.



If i were you - Id hide a cake or some cookies in there.


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Dec 9, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> How's Hurricane Bawbag treating you?




Bit of a F**ker yesterday, lost sky dish and intermittent  net drop-outs.

Car had smashed windscreen later in the night due to ....wait for it.....wheelie bin damage. 

Apart from that day off work, free bottle of Jack Daniels for my troubles, happy days.

(helped old folks home to get shopping, got given a free bottle) 

Not so bad


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 9, 2011)

JustaTinkerer said:


> Bit of a F**ker yesterday, lost sky dish and intermittent  net drop-outs.
> 
> Car had smashed windscreen later in the night due to ....wait for it.....wheelie bin damage.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about the damage. 



High five on the Uncle Jack.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 9, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I also made an Avatar of him. Not sure if he took me seriously. If he did, fail.
> 
> It was a safe image!



Yes, I just took a look at the infraction report in the Moderator Lounge and I see you did "doctor" it, It is still borderline NSFW IMO but I actually think that the infraction was not actually for the pic, but for the fact that he had asked you not to post it before you did?

back to the topic of Emma, attached is a still capture of my Skype with her last year over an RMA....... enjoy


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 9, 2011)

@ JustaTinkerer: Where about in Scotland do you live?


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 9, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> back to the topic of Emma, attached is a still capture of my Skype with her last year over an RMA....... enjoy



why did you screenshot your skype conversation?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 9, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> why did you screenshot your skype conversation?



... because Tatty is a funny guy. Just look at 'her' face!


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 9, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> ... because Tatty is a funny guy. Just look at 'her' face!



No it's just the fact that he was talking to a customer service person and thought, 'you know what, i may need to post this photo on TPU at some point'


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 9, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111209/memes-ha.jpg



it could be worse

what about these glasses?


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Dec 9, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> @ JustaTinkerer: Where about in Scotland do you live?



Little place called Lanark, in Glasgow all the time though, my sister lives in Garrowhill, East end.
Where are you bud?

Anybody tell me how to get a photo hosted here...I got a classic glasses pic...its of me.

OH found it.....


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 9, 2011)

Im in Thornliebank, South Glasgow. Its not bad but the upstairs neighbour is mental.
Use www.techpowerup.org its the TPU picture hosting site; use the IMG code to display it on the forums.


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 9, 2011)

JustaTinkerer said:


> Little place called Lanark, in Glasgow all the time though, my sister lives in Garrowhill, East end.
> Where are you bud?
> 
> Anybody tell me how to get a photo hosted here...I got a classic glasses pic...its of me.



well we got out own image hosting here --> http://www.techpowerup.org/upload.php

but you can put any picture on the internet between  tags and it will display

For Example (to make it work take away the spaces)

[ IMG ]  [url]www.website.com/picture.jpg[/url] [ / img]


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Dec 9, 2011)

Thought I would re post incase ya'all missed it


View attachment 44631

Im on the left, glad it wasnt those glasses? 

Knew how to post IMG just wanted to use techpowers hosting.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 9, 2011)

JustaTinkerer said:


> Thought I would re post incase ya'all missed it
> 
> Im on the left, glad it wasnt those glasses?



NEEEEEEERRRRRRD!



cheesy999 said:


> No it's just the fact that he was talking to a customer service person and thought, 'you know what, i may need to post this photo on TPU at some point'



Y'missed the joke dude.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Yes, I just took a look at the infraction report in the Moderator Lounge and I see you did "doctor" it, It is still borderline NSFW IMO but I actually think that the infraction was not actually for the pic, but for the fact that he had asked you not to post it before you did?
> 
> back to the topic of Emma, attached is a still capture of my Skype with her last year over an RMA....... enjoy



Blinded.

Anyways, is my report thread thriving with intense conversation? So proud of my first points.


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Dec 9, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> NEEEEEEERRRRRRD!



You dont know the half of it....dont even know if I do right enough


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> NEEEEEEERRRRRRD!



Repeated for emphasis.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 9, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> No it's just the fact that he was talking to a customer service person and thought, 'you know what, i may need to post this photo on TPU at some point'



Actually, it is not her really, I just wanted to break his "hot" bubble, I will infract myself and have one less brandy tonight as punishment


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 10, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> I will infract myself and have one less brandy tonight as punishment



Will that be from the officers mess sir?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 10, 2011)

I think I may have been shafted by bit-tech shadedshu

I listen to their hardware podcast, and in these podcasts they always have competitions and giveaways. well I won one of their giveaways - my name was read out on the next podcast (released on the 29th Nov)

I was pretty chuffed with myself when I heard that I had won something, but ive been waiting for them to contact me via my email address that i used to enter the giveaway or message me on their forums. But they havent  and whenever Ive tried to contact one of the staff members who I think takes part in the podcasts OR who can direct me to the right person who takes part if hes not the one but I get ignored.

I left a post in their forum about it and so far Ive had over 50 views and not a single reply. 

Either Bit-tech never sends their prizes out to the winners or no-one ever enters their contests.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 10, 2011)

who the fuck moved the clubhouse to GN?

fucking assholes, now it's not even updated on the main page the fucking politics of this place is starting to fuck me off


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 10, 2011)

oh dear.

I think a mod is getting a little ahead of themselves  the American clubhouse is in the crapper too


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> oh dear.
> 
> I think a mod is getting a little ahead of themselves  the American clubhouse is in the crapper too



fucking bullshit mate, this has been in the clubhouse forum for 3 fucking years, 3 FUCKING YEARS!!!! I have started a thread in comments and feedback to say how outraged I am, I recommend anyone who sees it replys in there also, not that they will see this post in GN now.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 10, 2011)

I dont get it - Why is the UK & USA clubhouse in GN but Anime Clubhouse is still in the clubhouse forum????

Fair enough - if they were to say our thread is not 'tech related' so has no place in TPU, id be cool with that. if thats the case, why is ANIME CLUBHOUSE still in the correct part of the forum???


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont get it - Why is the UK & USA clubhouse in GN but Anime Clubhouse is still in the clubhouse forum????
> 
> Fair enough - if they were to say our thread is not 'tech related' so has no place in TPU, id be cool with that. if thats the case, why is ANIME CLUBHOUSE still in the correct part of the forum???



A lot of the posts in here are tech related, some of the regulars prefer posting questions/comments/suggestions about tech in here rather than starting a new thread somewhere else. I'm leaving, cause I love this clubhouse and now it's not even accessable from the front page, if I wanted to go to GN I would, though I never do. Think am going to find a new home.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 10, 2011)

I must admit it's a bit stupid, the main reason being why? Also patronising, general nonsense?? What about half of the news stories they put out, jeez.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I must admit it's a bit stupid, the main reason being why? Also patronising, general nonsense?? What about half of the news stories they put out, jeez.



LOL Qubit. Ah its went right up the shitter since Moonpig came back
So what is the reason for moving the thread?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 10, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> LOL Qubit. Ah its went right up the shitter since Moonpig came back
> So what is the reason for moving the thread?



Jealousy? it makes no fricken sense because there is no post count in the clubhouse forums anyway, oh and they also moved the US one to "make it fair" because that has been going for 3 years and has thousands of posts doesnt it?


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 10, 2011)

Calm down and wait for a response.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 10, 2011)

Only a few people in this very _*Clubhouse*_ are what keep me at TPU. I'm nowhere near as active as I used to be. This place...

:shadedshu


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 10, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Only a few people in this very _*Clubhouse*_ are what keep me at TPU. I'm nowhere near as active as I used to be. This place...
> 
> :shadedshu



Same here and I think there are a few others like us IC, I messaged W1zz and he said he would get whoever moved it to give an explanation, no other promises.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 10, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Same here and I think there are a few others like us IC, I messaged W1zz and he said he would get whoever moved it to give an explanation, no other promises.



At least that's better than nothing.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 10, 2011)

So...


What's happened in here then?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 10, 2011)

I would appreciate if you could post in here http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=156509 

You obviously don't have to be as verbal as me though just show your support and hopefully we can get the clubhouse moved back, or at the least we can make some noise about it.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 10, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> LOL Qubit. Ah its went right up the shitter since Moonpig came back
> So what is the reason for moving the thread?



Nah I like Qubit, at least he is not a sarcastic bar steward and get's British humour. I agree with the Moonpig comment though


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 10, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I would appreciate if you could post in here http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=156509
> 
> You obviously don't have to be as verbal as me though just show your support and hopefully we can get the clubhouse moved back, or at the least we can make some noise about it.



Done!


----------



## DannibusX (Dec 10, 2011)

I saw this thread got moved last night, and I was curious as to why.  Maybe it was a huge misclick on someones end.

I didn't see anything in the thread that warranted it to be moved, other than the fact that Sarkozy snubbed Cameron the other day.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Nah I like Qubit, at least he is not a sarcastic bar steward and get's British humour. I agree with the Moonpig comment though



LOL i was just mentioning him since his news posts polarise.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks like i best leave, sorry guys 

Also, i too only come to TPU for this thread. Sad fact that the place has changed that much, i don't actively post here anymore.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 10, 2011)

All you people are making me think of leaving too, but ive been here since 07 and i just hit 5k posts recently and got my own customisable personal title.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 10, 2011)

are we back now?
this place is the few things keeping me here too, talking to people all over the world is nice but having people who can relate slightly better to you and share a passion for hardware is so much better


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 10, 2011)

nope - still general nonsense. I dont see how difficult it is to move us back unless its a server admin with powers that other mods and lesser admins cant undo.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 10, 2011)

look your not french, at least the clubs here stop with the quitin chat lolz


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 10, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> look your not french, at least the clubs here stop with the quitin chat lolz



agreed, we shall fight for our thread!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 10, 2011)

since youve dragged the millitant out of me can i join pls


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 10, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> since youve dragged the millitant out of me can i join pls



I thought you were already in.


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 10, 2011)

To be fair it could be worse anyway, at least we're still on the main site and not that separate website


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> To be fair it could be worse anyway, at least we're still on the main site and not that separate website



If this thread goes down, I'll probably go down with it. I have a love hate relationship with TPU.


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 10, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> If this thread goes down, I'll probably go down with it. I have a love hate relationship with TPU.



Yeah, I'd probably leave if the thread was destroyed


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm out. See you homos in a few weeks. F'ing jokes!


----------



## erocker (Dec 10, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm out. See you homos in a few weeks. F'ing jokes!



These kind of posts are exactly what I'm refering to if you check my post in the Comments/Feedback section.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 10, 2011)

erocker said:


> These kind of posts are exactly what I'm refering to if you check my post in the Comments/Feedback section.



You sir are my hero, thank you


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 10, 2011)

Brilliant. The thread is moved because it's not tech related, we mildly complain, you cave, thread is placed back. 

That was a pretty easy win.


----------



## trickson (Dec 10, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Brilliant. The thread is moved because it's not tech related, we mildly complain, you cave, thread is placed back.
> 
> That was a pretty easy win.



Now why not mover the USA club house as well ? Just sayin  it is stuck in GN and very hard to find .


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 10, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Brilliant. The thread is moved because it's not tech related, we mildly complain, you cave, thread is placed back.
> 
> That was a pretty easy win.



Yea and a sure fire way of getting it moved again, no offence. 



trickson said:


> Now why not mover the USA club house as well ? Just sayin  it is stuck in GN and very hard to find .



Why do you feel like we have been given something you haven't you had never visited the US clubhouse previously and now you miss it.... sure.


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 10, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Brilliant. The thread is moved because it's not tech related, we mildly complain, you cave, thread is placed back.
> 
> That was a pretty easy win.



You don't even say 'thanks' to the person who moved it back?

thank you Erocker


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 10, 2011)

trickson said:


> Now why not mover the USA club house as well ? Just sayin  it is stuck in GN and very hard to find .



You didn't complain enough.. lol.



NdMk2o1o said:


> Yea and a sure fire way of getting it moved again, no offence.



That'd be amazing, if they moved it again because i joked about it...




cheesy999 said:


> You don't even say 'thanks' to the person who moved it back?



I'm the one he's talking about with the 'personal attacks' - go back afew pages.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 10, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> That'd be amazing, if they moved it again because i joked about it...



It's that British dry wit SOH we're so loved for


----------



## trickson (Dec 10, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> You didn't complain enough.. lol.



I guess not . Maybe I should ? I am not into the complaining thing .


----------



## erixx (Dec 10, 2011)

Just wanted to say Cheers to all the Tommies hiding here! God save the Queen!


----------



## trickson (Dec 10, 2011)

erixx said:


> Just wanted to say Cheers to all the Tommies hiding here! God save the Queen!



What does the Queen need saving from ?


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 10, 2011)

trickson said:


> What does the Queen need saving from ?



Republicans


----------



## qubit (Dec 10, 2011)

Yay, we're back in the club forum! Thanks to NdMk2o1o and erocker.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 10, 2011)

Americans are still in the wrong place though, but I dont care


----------



## trickson (Dec 10, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Americans are still in the wrong place though, but I dont care



That is nice . I feel so wanted .


----------



## erocker (Dec 10, 2011)

Americans don't need a clubhouse. The interwebz is our playground. Well... we're right behind the Russians and the Chineese anyways.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 10, 2011)

trickson said:


> That is nice . I feel so wanted .



Well be British and moan like a bitch until you get your own way. That or just stay here. I'm sure we can squeeze in one more immigrant. We like immigrants here in the UK.


----------



## JATownes (Dec 10, 2011)

Glad it worked out for you guys!!!  Just proof of democracy in action.  #OccupyTPU


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 10, 2011)

I dont get it erocker said in the last post in this thread http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2481373#post2481373, that the other clubhouse follow a general tech theme, maybe most do but where is the tech theme in anime or a photoshopers clubhouse? LAWL "the old farts club".

Meh makes no difference to me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

Damn JA


----------



## trickson (Dec 10, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I dont get it erocker said in the last post in this thread http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2481373#post2481373, that the other clubhouse follow a general tech theme, maybe most do but where is the tech theme in anime or a photoshopers clubhouse? LAWL "the old farts club".
> 
> Meh makes no difference to me.



I think that it is because this thread is used more , Well that is what he told me . The USA club house is used less and gets stuck in some limbo hard to find place . I guess when you Britain's start to piss and moan you get you way . But we Americans are stuck all back of the bus and sh#t . Thanks OBAMA !


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Damn JA
> 
> http://tpucdn.com/forums/customavatars/avatar61626_9.gif



I too was distracted by that.



trickson said:


> I think that it is because this thread is used more , Well that is what he told me . The USA club house is used less and gets stuck in some limbo hard to find place . I guess when you Britain's start to piss and moan you get you way . But we Americans are stuck *all back of the bus* and sh#t . Thanks OBAMA !



That made me think of Riddick. Now I must watch Pitch Black.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 10, 2011)

There should be a live chat for this sort of thing.


----------



## trickson (Dec 10, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> There should be a live chat for this sort of thing.



Not with out the live naked women . It would just be a geek fest . :shadedshu


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 10, 2011)

You know ive never really understood the purpose of the clubhouses, there's a place for every thread.
There's the "The AMD Phenom II OC'ers Club"
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79551
There's the Intel Core i5 & i7 Sandy Bridge Overclocking and Feedback
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13767

Why did the Phenom II OC thread have to be a clubhouse? or why isn't the Sandybridge thread a clubhouse? hmmmn


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 10, 2011)

trickson said:


> Not with out the live naked women . It would just be a geek fest . :shadedshu



And as much as I like meat, that is way too much sausage.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 10, 2011)

trickson said:


> Not with out the live naked women . It would just be a geek fest . :shadedshu



LOL i meant like a text based live chat. Might get a bit convoluted though depending how many members where on at a time.


----------



## trickson (Dec 10, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> You know ive never really understood the purpose of the clubhouses, there's a place for every thread.
> There's the "The AMD Phenom II OC'ers Club"
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79551
> There's the Intel Core i5 & i7 Sandy Bridge Overclocking and Feedback
> ...



Or the Q9650 club house . 
 I think there should be NO club houses I was never allowed in them as a kid and it would seem I am not allowed even now ! I feel left out .


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 10, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> There should be a live chat for this sort of thing.



You know it's not mandatory... 



trickson said:


> Or the Q9650 club house .
> I think there should be NO club houses I was never allowed in them as a kid and it would seem I am not allowed even now ! I feel left out .



Take a pew mate, you can be an honorary Brit


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 10, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> You know it's not mandatory...



What are you trying to imply?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 10, 2011)

trickson said:


> What does the Queen need saving from ?



People that realise the only reason she's a queen is because they get tax money from us.

Royal family is a joke IMO, money should be spent on public sector workers who are getting a rather shit deal at the moment.


----------



## trickson (Dec 10, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> People that realise the only reason she's a queen is because they get tax money from us.
> 
> Royal family is a joke IMO, money should be spent on public sector workers who are getting a rather shit deal at the moment.



Just be glad you are not in America right now . If that is all you have to pay for . Hell we have BAIL OUT every one but the PEOPLE that payed into the system and have to pay it ALL back !


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 10, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> What are you trying to imply?



Nothing man, just fooling. Though did misinterpret your comment 

Well the royal family love it or not are here and probably won't be going anywhere anytime soon, could be worse, they could still be running the show. 

Think (touchwood) I managed to sort my BSOD (PFN List Corrupted) issue out, have put the RAM into the frst 2 slots as one stick was right under my Noctua fan and think it might have possibly been pushed on?? these damn corsair vengeance sticks I have are tall as shit


----------



## erocker (Dec 10, 2011)

trickson said:


> Just be glad you are not in America right now . If that is all you have to pay for . Hell we have BAIL OUT every one but the PEOPLE that payed into the system and have to pay it ALL back !



Please stop making us look bad.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 10, 2011)

trickson said:


> Just be glad you are not in America right now . If that is all you have to pay for . Hell we have BAIL OUT every one but the PEOPLE that payed into the system and have to pay it ALL back !



The government nationalised the bank Northern Rock but ended up selling it recently for less than we paid! Other banks like Royal Bank of Scotland, Halifax Bank of Scotland and Lloyds TSB got bailouts.

Could be worse, you could be Germany and be having to bail everyone out. Man they must have a lot of IOUs right now no wonder they are pissy!


----------



## trickson (Dec 10, 2011)

erocker said:


> Please stop making us look bad.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111210/peppercarll.jpg



That is just to  
I can not make us look bad we already did that the moment Obama took office !


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 10, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> People that realise the only reason she's a queen is because they get tax money from us.
> 
> Royal family is a joke IMO, money should be spent on public sector workers who are getting a rather shit deal at the moment.



Royal family produce more money than they receive. In fact, they now receive very little.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 10, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> The government nationalised the bank Northern Rock but ended up selling it recently for less than we paid! Other banks like Royal Bank of Scotland, Halifax Bank of Scotland and Lloyds TSB got bailouts.



Yeah, we're all in the same boat. 
Maybe instead of the UK or American clubhouses, we should just have the "I've Been Butt Raped By My Government Clubhouse."


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 10, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> Royal family produce more money than they receive. In fact, they now receive very little.



Prince Charles estate makes a lot of money. I think they sell produce amongst other stuff.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 10, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> People that realise the only reason she's a queen is because they get tax money from us.
> 
> Royal family is a joke IMO, money should be spent on public sector workers who are getting a rather shit deal at the moment.



I think the Royal family is actually quite a nice money making machine, maybe not outwardly but quite a lot of tourist dollars flows in because they want to look at change of guards and fancy things like that.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 10, 2011)

Russians are having a revolution apparently, Putin was a naughty boy and his political party rigged the elections.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 10, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Prince Charles estate makes a lot of money. I think they sell produce amongst other stuff.



Indeed. It is actually Prince Charlie that pays for Wills and Kates trips/house/guards/other expenses.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 10, 2011)

I just wanna say one thing, man it feels good to be home again 


And am making home-made kiev in a chilli and herb crust with home-made potato dauphinoise, glass of vodka redbull in hand, life is good


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 10, 2011)

Lifes pretty shit so that kiev must be fucking awesome!


----------



## erocker (Dec 10, 2011)

So, does anyone else watch Merlin just to see when he's going to come out of the closet.

Magic closet.. not the gay closet.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 10, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> glass of vodka redbull in hand, life is good



^^this ^^

Is how we should roll 

merlin? didn't think you guys saw that
Im recording it, i am watching last weeks one first. Then todays one


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 10, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> And am making home-made kiev in a chilli and herb crust with home-made potato dauphinoise, glass of vodka redbull in hand, life is good



Sounds British that.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 10, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Lifes pretty shit so that kiev must be fucking awesome!



Oh definately nothing like something you would buy in a shop, fresh chicken breasts stuffed with garlic butter, dipped in egg, flour and crust then lightly fried before baking, ce magnifique!!! Oh shit I wanna watch the french will get deported if I'm not careful lol


----------



## erocker (Dec 10, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> merlin? didn't think you guys saw that
> Im recording it, i am watching last weeks one first. Then todays one



Unfortunately I have to get my British television through the means of the internet. Misfits is probably my favorite show, but I really like Merlin.. I just wish the overall story arc was a bit quicker.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

Why can't we have a "The TPU UK/USA Clubhouse?" Wouldn't this fix some of the complaining?


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 10, 2011)

NATO Nation members Clubhouse FTW!


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Why can't we have a "The TPU UK/USA Clubhouse?" Wouldn't this fix some of the complaining?



That's the forum...

UK Clubhouse for UK people to discuss UK topics
US Clubhouse for US people to discuss US topics

It was perfect before. What isn't broke, doesn't need fixing.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> That's the forum...
> 
> UK Clubhouse for UK people to discuss UK topics
> US Clubhouse for US people to discuss US topics
> ...



LOL except our clubhouse is MIA over in GN land HAHA

I just threw that out there if it would make people happy but its no big deal to me


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL except our clubhouse is MIA over in GN land HAHA
> 
> I just threw that out there if it would make people happy but its no big deal to me



Complain like we did. See if they cave to you aswell.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 10, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Complain like we did. See if they cave to you aswell.



Here man whats with the pot shots? Your part of the reason the club got moved over to GN.


----------



## trickson (Dec 10, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Complain like we did. See if they cave to you aswell.



I tried this NO GO ! I guess I would have to tattoo the British flag on my ass to get any place around here !


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

<=== change your location to Somewhere in UK HAHA


----------



## trickson (Dec 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> <=== change your location to Somewhere in UK HAHA



Yeah that is going to happen . I think we won that war did we NOT ?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 10, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Complain like we did. See if they cave to you aswell.



Explain? If you're talking about the events between me and Erocker, then i don't see how that can result in the moving of this thread. If it was moved because of that, i think questions need to be asked.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 10, 2011)

parts unkown never won no wars


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 10, 2011)

I love Vodka/redbull, but apparently medically its a bit dangerous, upper/downer.


----------



## erocker (Dec 10, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Explain? If you're talking about the events between me and Erocker, then i don't see how that can result in the moving of this thread. If it was moved because of that, i think questions need to be asked.



No, the events between me and you had nothing to do with it. There's no reason or need to discuss it as it isn't a pubic matter.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 10, 2011)

apparently 4x any alchy bev is a no go binge drink wtf 4 thats not right surely


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't mind discussing it. 

So, why am i related to the moving of this thread? I haven't been here for 6months.


----------



## erocker (Dec 10, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I don't mind discussing it.
> 
> So, why am i related to the moving of this thread? I haven't been here for 6months.



I just said you're not.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> apparently 4x any alchy bev is a no go binge drink wtf 4 thats not right surely



^^^^^


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 10, 2011)

erocker said:


> I just said you're not.



Wasn't asking you why. MilkyWay said i was part of the reason, i'm curious.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL except our clubhouse is MIA over in GN land HAHA
> 
> I just threw that out there if it would make people happy but its no big deal to me



Lets face it, the US "clubhouse" was only created by TMM as we kicked him out of here when he tried to muscle in lol I mean the last post was in November, in TPU time, that's dead and buried  

I would hope anything that gets said between a mod and anyone from this clubhouse or any other is and remains a private matter, otherwise might as well move all threads the perpetrator posted in to GN.


----------



## erocker (Dec 10, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Wasn't asking you why. MilkyWay said i was part of the reason, i'm curious.



Pretty sure it was because of what I posted in the comments/feedbackk section. The way I wrote it kind of comes off that way. I just woke up, my point didn't come across clearly.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Lets face it, the US "clubhouse" was only created by TMM as we kicked him out of here when he tried to muscle in lol I mean the last post was in November, in TPU time, that's dead and buried
> 
> I would hope anything that gets said between a mod and anyone from this clubhouse or any other is and remains a private matter, otherwise might as well move all threads the perpetrator posted in to GN.



Yea the good ole mail man! Its a good thread to have to have some US chit chat


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 10, 2011)

erocker said:


> Pretty sure it was because of what I posted in the comments/feedbackk section. The way I wrote it kind of comes off that way. I just woke up, my point didn't come across clearly.



Thought so. It was a random statement to make and did, inevitably, cause confusion and conflict.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 10, 2011)

I know I'm not much of a regular in this thread, but looks like it's getting a bit rubbish in here.

TTFN chaps!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 10, 2011)

Kk change of theme is needed, I wanna know what music did you inherit from your parents? 

My mum and dad grew up in the 60's/early 70's and the songs I grew up listening to and still do now consist of:

*Simon and Garfunkel:* seriously these guys had some stellar lyrics, The sound of silence has some of the best ever lyrics I have ever heard of any song classic or modern
*Chris De Burgh:* Spanish Trains, awesome album
*Patsy Cline:* Very touching, soulful music 
*Terry Bush:* (The littlest hobo them tune) just a lovely song, nuff said  
* Elvis Presley * The guy was a genius and was so talented words can't describe, RIP the king!

There are plenty more from that era though these spring to mind and I still regularly listen to and regard as some of the best music I have ever heard. On a different note, over the last few years I have got into Johnny Cash totally independant from my parents, and he was absolutley fantastic, great voice, great style, great talent and great songs. 

Special shout out goes to Queen and Freddie Mercury, that guy was awesome, although not totally down to loving him down to my parents as I was an 80's kid and have the joy of remembering him in person (so to speak) he was and still is a legend. 

Sorry Eristoff and redbull is kicking in.. lol


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 10, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Kk change of theme is needed, I wanna know what music did you inherit from your parents?
> 
> My mum and dad grew up in the 60's/early 70's and the songs I grew up listening to and still do now consist of:
> 
> ...



The Beatles and Queen!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 10, 2011)

The rolling stones
Donovan
dire straits


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 10, 2011)

Queen, Beatles, the rollin stones, dire straits, mark knofler are the only real ones that come to mind. 
my parents were from the same time only im a 90s child so i dont really have too much interest in their music, i dont mind it but i wouldn't go out of my way to listen to it.
Red Hot Chilli Peppers anyone????

Also anyone still use a dedicated sound card?


----------



## Fallen Angel -X (Dec 10, 2011)

Sup


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> The Beatles and Queen!



Totally forgot The Beatles, blasphemy!! but they should be on my list, also loved John Lennons Imagine!! shame on me


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 10, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Also anyone still use a dedicated sound card?



£250 headphones, I think so....  lol 

It's a sickness though, cause since purchasing them have purchased 2 amps and also thinking about a better soundcard. 

You really don't want to be an audiophile, it's worse than being an PC enthusiast


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 11, 2011)

my hand warmer ran outta parrafin. now all ive got to burn is rubbing alcohol i usually use to clean thermal paste off my cpus and gpus - man life is tough


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 11, 2011)

Can we move on now?  I am getting a little sick of finger pointing and petty squabbles so all that crap is gone, lets get back to being friends in a cosy and fun little clubhouse, personal differences bordering on drama should be kept to PM's or simply report the offending post..... thank you!


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 11, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> £250 headphones, I think so....  lol
> 
> It's a sickness though, cause since purchasing them have purchased 2 amps and also thinking about a better soundcard.
> 
> You really don't want to be an audiophile, it's worse than being an PC enthusiast



I have a set of £1500 B&W speakers and a whole load system worth of BOSE shit lying in a storage unit. My dad was an extreme audiophile. I dont have enough space to use that, even my creative stuff is OVERKILL!
My PC on the otherhand is worthless in comparason 

Was just wondering if Audigy2 is better than realtek HD audio


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 11, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> I have a set of £1500 B&W speakers and a whole load system worth of BOSE shit lying in a storage unit. My dad was an extreme audiophile. I dont have enough space to use that, even my creative stuff is OVERKILL!
> My PC on the otherhand is worthless in comparason
> 
> Was just wondering if Audigy2 is better than realtek HD audio



Audigy 2 ZS???


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 11, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> I have a set of £1500 B&W speakers and a whole load system worth of BOSE shit lying in a storage unit. My dad was an extreme audiophile. I dont have enough space to use that, even my creative stuff is OVERKILL!
> My PC on the otherhand is worthless in comparason
> 
> Was just wondering if Audigy2 is better than realtek HD audio



Depends on the realtek codec, the Analog sound will probably be slightly better


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 11, 2011)

I was woken up in the middle of the night by a mouse that was chewing or scratching at the wooden planks underneath my floorboards.

I was in a semi-concious deep sleep. at first my brain thought it was rain. but the sound was inconsistant and kept stopping and starting.

then my brain started thinking it sounded like like someone who was typing on a keyboard REALLY LOUDLY - LOUD like one of them old mechanical keyboards you used to get with IBM PCs back in the late 80's or early 90's that run Windows 3.1. and whoever was typing on this keyboard sounded like he was on some sort of 3hr dedline to come up with a 10page essay on partical and sub-atomic physics.

then i started thinking someone was getting some unauthorised uptime on my PC which is totally restricted to my friends & family and i started waking up thinking that i was gonna give whoever it was a serious beat down. then I started wondering how they managed to hack my password and data encryptions. - that didnt make sense and i woke up. room was empty aside from me in it and the mouse directly underneath my floorboards chewing at the wood.

Disaster averted!! nobody had to be executed or harmed for touching my machine!! praise Jesus!!


after that i went back to sleep


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Disaster averted!! nobody had to be executed or harmed for touching my machine!! praise Jesus!!



Amen


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 11, 2011)

Where's my snow!?


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 11, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Can we move on now?  I am getting a little sick of finger pointing and petty squabbles so all that crap is gone, lets get back to being friends in a cosy and fun little clubhouse, personal differences bordering on drama should be kept to PM's or simply report the offending post..... thank you!



Petty is such a subjective term.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 11, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Petty is such a subjective term.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111211/21530_ORIG-u_jelly1.jpg



*claps* 13,000th post in here!


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 11, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> *claps* 13,000th post in here!



well it was going to happen eventually


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 11, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> *claps* 13,000th post in here!








I can see one of those "YOUR RUINING MY CLUBHOUSE" posts coming soon


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 12, 2011)

took a while. but i just ordered me a brand new Xperia Arc S in black for £270. Better then those crappy CEX prices


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 13, 2011)

DUDE!!!!!

I hit the motherload today!!!!
found a working LX700 keyboard, a Sony S300 reciever and a working W300 subwoofer with a sony ericson stuck inside it!!!!!

I only need some 3Ohmn speakers and some cables and it is a fucking epic system!

and i need some advice of how to get that phone out of the subwoofer

EDIT: phone is a C902 and i have got it out. It looks fairly smashed up. internals of the speaker look fine


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 13, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> phone is a C902 and i have got it out. It looks fairly smashed up. internals of the speaker look fine



tha phone was quite a weird one back in its day.... It has hotkeys going down both sides of screen similar to some laptops out there except laptops go down the side of the keyboard.

Lets hope the sub woofer works.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 13, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> DUDE!!!!!
> EDIT: phone is a C902 and i have got it out. It looks fairly smashed up. internals of the speaker look fine



Gratz on the finds! You can always PM me if you're not doing anything with the phone  I like Sony Ericssons...
Where did you find it all?


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 13, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> DUDE!!!!!
> 
> I hit the motherload today!!!!
> found a working LX700 keyboard, a Sony S300 reciever and a working W300 subwoofer with a sony ericson stuck inside it!!!!!
> ...



I don't know how powerful that subwoofer is, but I can't imagine many phones coming out of the inside of a subwoofer without at least a few scratches

where did you find this stuff anyway?


----------



## dhdude (Dec 14, 2011)

Met up with Scaminatrix today to buy a 750i motherboard off him for putting together some old 775 stuff I had lying around, have to say, board works perfectly. Smoothest overclock and general system setup I've had in a while and to top it off had a great chat with a top bloke when collecting it earlier


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 14, 2011)

UK clubhouse needs to arrange a clubhouse meeting/piss-up. Unfortunately Tattys place is not an option.


----------



## dhdude (Dec 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> UK clubhouse needs to arrange a clubhouse meeting/piss-up. Unfortunately Tattys place is not an option.



I agree, I think it'd be awesome!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 14, 2011)

It's a great idea but most of you lot are in the sarf.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 14, 2011)

tigger said:


> It's a great idea but most of you lot are in the sarf.



so your too pro to associate yourself with southerners?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> so your too pro to associate yourself with southerners?



I know i'am.

So, where would be a viable meet point? Somewhere nice and even for us all? Tatty's house? I remember him having daughters


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 14, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I know i'am.
> 
> So, where would be a viable meet point? Somewhere nice and even for us all? Tatty's house? I remember him having daughters



 We're too low class for Tatty - how many of us would get to ride in a Jaguar XF in our lifetimes? - SCAM has the best chance as hes a repo man. we are just too low class.

I dunno where we would meet - I would of course say come to london, but some of you country people might not like coming into the city so maybe some point half way??

oh and before we carry on....Tattys AK-47 hanging on his wall says his daughters are off limits


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> We're too low class for Tatty - how many of us would get to ride in a Jaguar XF in our lifetimes? - SCAM has the best chance as hes a repo man. we are just too low class.
> 
> I dunno where we would meet - I would of course say come to london, but some of you country people might not like coming into the city so maybe some point half way??
> 
> oh and before we carry on....Tattys AK-47 hanging on his wall says his daughters are off limits



Probably more like an SA80.
Don't come up here, it would be too much of a culture shock


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 14, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Probably more like an SA80.
> Don't come up here, it would be too much of a culture shock



Its an AK-47 actually - he already told us he liberated one and was allowed to keep it after he de-activated it.

told us a while back


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 14, 2011)

What kind of man keeps a de activated AK on his mantelpiece? I thought you where joking.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 14, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> What kind of man keeps a de activated AK on his mantelpiece? I thought you where joking.



A man thats been to IRAQ and back


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 14, 2011)

PEW PEW PEW!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 14, 2011)

AK47 from Afghanistan   Youngest daughter in university, oldest daughter getting married in April, the youngest is far too bright to associate with you dodgy types, although she has secured an internship with Pepsi co so will be down south (ish) next year.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 14, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> although she has secured an internship with Pepsi co so will be down south (ish) next year.



Dont worry Tatty - give her my number, I'll make sure to take good care of her


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 14, 2011)

And there's the final reason why i'm moving down south


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 14, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> And there's the final reason why i'm moving down south



And if you know whats good for you, you'll keep your dirty northern paws off Tattys daughter - I dont like to share I'll have you know!  THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!!! *loads up queen soundtrack*


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> And if you know whats good for you, you'll keep your dirty northern paws off Tattys daughter - I dont like to share I'll have you know!  THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!!! *loads up queen soundtrack*



Right, competition time.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 15, 2011)

One of the people i do a lot of PC work for just came by with a bottle of Sothern Comfort.

Feels more like christmas already!


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 15, 2011)

Southern Comfort... Ummmm

Need some help guys, anyone got a 320GB or so HDD knocking around that i can get off you? Need one or two for a mates build


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Southern Comfort... Ummmm
> 
> Need some help guys, anyone got a 320GB or so HDD knocking around that i can get off you? Need one or two for a mates build



Got a 250GB WD Caviar on the bay, same user name, due to complete in a couple of days.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 15, 2011)

Southern Comfort LAWL.

A bit more expensive and higher capacity but i thought you might like a look nonetheless piggy.
WD Caviar Green 2tb for £80
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=156786

Samsung F4 2tb for £75
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2486106#post2486106


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 15, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Got a 250GB WD Caviar on the bay, same user name, due to complete in a couple of days.



How much you wanting, pal?



MilkyWay said:


> Southern Comfort LAWL.
> 
> A bit more expensive and higher capacity but i thought you might like a look nonetheless piggy.
> WD Caviar Green 2tb for £80
> ...



Too much. We're talking low end here


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 15, 2011)

Better hope Tatty has something in his Christmas sleigh, i cant find any deals on new 250gb drives or similar capacity.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 15, 2011)

In no way am i even considering buying a retail HDD at this time. The pricing is plain retarded. 

If not, i'll just scower Hexus, OCN, ChilledPC and Aria


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 15, 2011)

lol and you think those people wont take advantage of the inflated prices?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> How much you wanting, pal?



Well it's on so bid, can't really take it off now someone has made a bid, it won't go for much, I bet you will get it for well under 20 quid.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 15, 2011)

Guess whos got a brand spanking new samsung galaxy s2 off work today and is browsing and posting on the full site (not mobile) without having to zoom at all  

this thing is hella fast at browsing with wifi and only a tad slower than my desktop, very nice toy!!! : D


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 15, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Guess whos got a brand spanking new samsung galaxy s2 off work today and is browsing and posting on the full site (not mobile) without having to zoom at all
> 
> this thing is hella fast at browsing with wifi and only a tad slower than my desktop, very nice toy!!! : D



I still prefer my Arc S.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 15, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Well it's on so bid, can't really take it off now someone has made a bid, it won't go for much, I bet you will get it for well under 20 quid.



Link Plox


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Link Plox



Not supposed to link e bay in here so i will PM you.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 15, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Guess whos got a brand spanking new samsung galaxy s2 off work today and is browsing and posting on the full site (not mobile) without having to zoom at all
> 
> this thing is hella fast at browsing with wifi and only a tad slower than my desktop, very nice toy!!! : D



Sweet! I have the original Galaxy S and I wanted the S2 as it really is an awesome handset, especially with a custom ROM but I'm holding out until a ridiculous phone is released sometime next year.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 15, 2011)

evenin all, quick question if your mobo and cpu got wrecked as mine have (no post with either though they look to power up) would you risk re using the corsair 850 TX psu that was powering it all on your next, new rig or buy a new one,,   i think it works and have tested all volts to be right still but i dont truly know what killed what ,obv its only 6-8 months old (psu)


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 15, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Sweet! I have the original Galaxy S and I wanted the S2 as it really is an awesome handset, especially with a custom ROM but I'm holding out until a ridiculous phone is released sometime next year.



Well i got this for free off work, my personal upgrade is next year and might get a nexus or whatever is available then 

freedom, dual core ftw and 16gb


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 15, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Sweet! I have the original Galaxy S and I wanted the S2 as it really is an awesome handset, especially with a custom ROM but I'm holding out until a ridiculous phone is released sometime next year.



your reason is far better then mine, i'm holding out till next year because that's when my contract runs out 

EDIT:Just hoping there'll be a Galaxy S III by then with one of those new Quad core processors


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 15, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> evenin all, quick question if your mobo and cpu got wrecked as mine have (no post with either though they look to power up) would you risk re using the corsair 850 TX psu that was powering it all on your next, new rig or buy a new one,,   i think it works and have tested all volts to be right still but i dont truly know what killed what ,obv its only 6-8 months old (psu)



RMA that PSU, get yourself a new one then sell the one you get back on fleabay


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone got a 7.1 sound card they might want to get rid of?


My new 5.1 setup is missing all the cables!!!!
I need to find those pesky sony speaker cables, i think i might go down to maplin and see what they can do for me. Those darn things cost LOADS!


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 15, 2011)

someone got this toys? thomas trains







Willing to trade my amd fx-4100 currently running at 4717ghz stable 24/7


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 16, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> someone got this toys? thomas trains
> 
> http://www.thetoyshop.com/media/toyshop/products/Tomy/Thomas/Zoom/370114.jpg
> 
> Willing to trade my amd fx-4100 currently running at 4717ghz stable 24/7



 is this one of those deals that's never going to materialise, like the RAM you were supposed to send me last week? 




theoneandonlymrk said:


> evenin all, quick question if your mobo and cpu got wrecked as mine have (no post with either though they look to power up) would you risk re using the corsair 850 TX psu that was powering it all on your next, new rig or buy a new one,,   i think it works and have tested all volts to be right still but i dont truly know what killed what ,obv its only 6-8 months old (psu)



Test the CPU in a different mobo and test the broken mobo with a different CPU. It's *very* rare that both will die at once, even with a dodgy PSU. I reckon only one of the bits is broken. Yes, I'd still use the PSU; it's common that when Corsair's are dying, they'll making a ticking/buzzing noise. If your Corsair isn't buzzing or ticking, then it's most likely fine.
But of course, I could be completely wrong; I'm just going by the numbers and experience.

If you need an LGA775 CPU to test your mobo with, let me know, I've got some C2D's laying around here doing nowt.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 16, 2011)

HDDs people! I NEED HDDs! Pleassssseeeeeee


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 16, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> HDDs people! I NEED HDDs! Pleassssseeeeeee



Size/budget?

Nice deal on amazon (in the current climate anyway) for a 2tb Samsung F4 Ecogreen £84.50 
http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B0042SGDVG/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 16, 2011)

250/320GB etc.

Need TWO small HDDs for TWO budget builds. 

Kiex managed to do me a cracking deal on a WD Blue 500GB for £15 afew weeks back, willing to spend a tad more than that now (as i know how good of a price that was).


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 16, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> 250/320GB etc.
> 
> Need TWO small HDDs for TWO budget builds.
> 
> Kiex managed to do me a cracking deal on a WD Blue 500GB for £15 afew weeks back, willing to spend a tad more than that now (as i know how good of a price that was).



Wow that would of been a good deal before the price hikes, thats a fantastic deal!!!  

Will keep my ears open, you open to 2.5"? might have a couple of laptop ones about though will need to check the size.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm willing for anything. 

The important one of the two might get an SSD later (My RMA'ed one), so speed isn't an issue.

Let me know what you have!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok will check later/tomorrow (works christmas do tonight) 

I just built a budget rig for a friends mother consisting of:

i3 2100
1x4GB DDR3
60GB OCZ Vertex Plus (180/90MB/s read/write)
Intel H61 1155 mobo
Xigmatek mATX case

I tell you what it flies for such a budget minded build (£275) and is also quiet as a whisper, using the stock cooler for the i3 as well.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 16, 2011)

Why would a mother need an SSD? 

(yes I jelly)


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 16, 2011)

i just tried to get a new Email address, i never remember having to give out phone numbers to get an account

Luckily Hotmail now let you have as many email addresses as you want with them so i'm just creating a new one through my existing MSN account


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 16, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Why would a mother need an SSD?
> 
> (yes I jelly)



the quicker a PC/laptop boots up --  the quicker she gets back in the kitchen 

(just messing)


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 16, 2011)

What would cause a fan to break in half for no apparent reason?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> What would cause a fan to break in half for no apparent reason?



Tension, crappy materials; heat causing plastics to expand and contract.


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 16, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Tension, crappy materials; heat causing plastics to expand and contract.



I was just using my computer, I leave it for a few minutes, come back, and there is this awful noise.

I then took the side of the case off, and one of the case fans had just cracked all the way down the middle, luckily it was one of those £2 Casecom fans so it's no real loss.

I'm thinking of replacing it with one of these --> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/140mm-bitfenix-spectre-black-fan-orange-led Because they look really nice, and the Fluid Dynamic Bearing should mean it lasts a bit longer then the cheaper ones


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I'm thinking of replacing it with one of these --> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/140mm-bitfenix-spectre-black-fan-orange-led Because they look really nice, and the Fluid Dynamic Bearing should mean it lasts a bit longer then the cheaper ones



My mate was about to pull the trigger on them last night, but they're pre-order. Those numbers are good for a cheap fan - 60cfm @ 18dB. The only other fans we spotted with numbers as good as that was these. 69cfm @ 18dB

Alas, pre-order again


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 16, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> My mate was about to pull the trigger on them last night, but they're pre-order. Those numbers are good for a cheap fan - 60cfm @ 18dB. The only other fans we spotted with numbers as good as that was these. 69cfm @ 18dB
> 
> Alas, pre-order again



The other colours aren't, but then again i still have 2 case fans left so I'm not exactly in a rush to replace it


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm just gonna drop Twilight off here. It's yours now, all of it. Have fun with it, my European brethren.


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 16, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> I'm just gonna drop Twilight off here. It's yours now, all of it. Have fun with it, my European brethren.



What's Twilight?


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Dec 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> What's Twilight?



It's a great series of novels and movies with vampires and werewolves. You'll love it. No returns accepted.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 16, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Test the CPU in a different mobo and test the broken mobo with a different CPU. It's very rare that both will die at once, even with a dodgy PSU. I reckon only one of the bits is broken. Yes, I'd still use the PSU; it's common that when Corsair's are dying, they'll making a ticking/buzzing noise. If your Corsair isn't buzzing or ticking, then it's most likely fine.
> But of course, I could be completely wrong; I'm just going by the numbers and experience.
> 
> If you need an LGA775 CPU to test your mobo with, let me know, I've got some C2D's laying around here doing nowt.



thats what i thought and im tempted to retest em, but i have tried them individuallly with this spare pcs bits ie spread out round me living room, both pcs, swapping bits all to no avail, poor i might try the psu a few days in this lowly pc , i was going to ease the stress on it anyway next time by getting a laptop psu 150watt and running my pumps and fans off that

cheers for the offer by the way mate c2d i have the sig rig as a standby ive put the 5850 in it but all games still run like shit max oc ive got stable was 3.6 but that didnt help, mobo is poor tho

watercooling.co.uk do a few good lines of fans around that price including some good 3x120 fan deals etc


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 16, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> I'm just gonna drop Twilight off here. It's yours now, all of it. Have fun with it, my European brethren.



hahaha my sister loves it.


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 16, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> It's a great series of novels and movies with vampires and werewolves. You'll love it. No returns accepted.



Oh, that Twilight...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 19, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> It's a great series of novels and movies with vampires and werewolves. You'll love it. No returns accepted.



Wow, you really know how to kill a conversation 3 days since anyone has posted in here  You can have that shite!!! back we don't want it


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 19, 2011)

At first I thought there was nothing good on TV... 

Then I saw Film 4 were having some sort of Anime week 

Then I realised I wouldn't be able to watch TV at the times they were on 

Then I remembered I had Sky+ 

I assume you've all been very busy seeing the 3 day gap in posts


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 19, 2011)

The mailman is back!


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 19, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The mailman is back!



But for how long...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> But for how long...



This time I go no where. Just here pokin' my UK friends.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> At first I thought there was nothing good on TV...
> 
> Then I saw Film 4 were having some sort of Anime week
> 
> ...



Reading this was like listening to the "this one time, at band camp" girl from American Pie


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 19, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Reading this was like listening to the "this one time, at band camp" girl from American Pie



Have you seen the "video" of her in "action"?


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 19, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Reading this was like listening to the "this one time, at band camp" girl from American Pie





I was just really bored

have any of you seen this website --> http://kimjongillookingatthings.tumblr.com/


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 19, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Have you seen the "video" of her in "action"?



Wait, wut?? as in a real one? no, and I am extremley pissed if there really is one as I haven't heard of it before now. I remember googling for large pictures of Britney getting out of the car that one time (see what I did there?) and just gazed at her snatch for 30mins when I found them.... and for the record, yea I still would 



cheesy999 said:


> I was just really bored
> 
> have any of you seen this website --> http://kimjongillookingatthings.tumblr.com/



Safe to look at whilst at work or no?


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 19, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Safe to look at whilst at work or no?



Yes it's safe

EDIT:Unless your talking about what the mailman said, in which case, i have no idea


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 19, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Wait, wut?? as in a real one? no, and I am extremley pissed if there really is one as I haven't heard of it before now. I remember googling for large pictures of Britney getting out of the car that one time (see what I did there?) and just gazed at her snatch for 30mins when I found them.... and for the record, yea I still would
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes there is a real video. Yes its epic. PM me for details lol.


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 19, 2011)

Apparently the Steam holiday sales start today

Hopefully there'll be a lot of good stuff in it


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 19, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The mailman is back!



I was wondering if we had news, but then it seems that TMM is just coming over for a visit. Well, since that its nearly Christmas we must invite the homeless


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone ever ordered from Hardwareking.net? I think they're based in Germany but it seems they only accept payment through Money Order/Cheque.

They have the cheapest 1090t I can find


----------



## dhdude (Dec 20, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Anyone ever ordered from Hardwareking.net? I think they're based in Germany but it seems they only accept payment through Money Order/Cheque.
> 
> They have the cheapest 1090t I can find



Haha I don't know man... seems a bit dodgy to me, you'd think they'd at least take card? or Paypal?


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 20, 2011)

dhdude said:


> Haha I don't know man... seems a bit dodgy to me, you'd think they'd at least take card? or Paypal?



Yea and it seems I've made an order but there's no way to pay at the checkout; they've sent me an invoice and everything  Time to hope I'm not under obligation!!

How you doing man?


----------



## dhdude (Dec 20, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Yea and it seems I've made an order but there's no way to pay at the checkout; they've sent me an invoice and everything  Time to hope I'm not under obligation!!
> 
> How you doing man?



Good man, mobo is awesome. Off ill these last couple of days, so had time to have a play and OC the Core 2 Duo on it. How's the X4 945? and how are you?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 20, 2011)

Just filed a support ticket with seagate about my recently replaced Spinpoint F1 that sounds like a rampantrabbit on steroids when plugged in. Hopefully they will reply and agree to exchange it for something that I can at least sell on ebay for a half decent price compared to this samsung

Who would want to buy a hard drive that sounds like a rampantrabbit when you plug it in??

so fingers crossed.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 20, 2011)

well. Hats off to Seagate, They already got back to me.

Unforunately their RMA system doesnt quite recognise SAMSUNG serial/partnumbers yet so I cant get an RMA which means the information the rep gave me was totally useless as i cant even get to the stage where i locate a seagate service/repair center here in the UK

/facepalm


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 20, 2011)

dhdude said:


> Good man, mobo is awesome. Off ill these last couple of days, so had time to have a play and OC the Core 2 Duo on it. How's the X4 945? and how are you?



Yea fantastic cheers, just trying to get my mates system running properly lol I'm giving BF3 a hammering too when I got time 

Question to all: I'm trying to get hold of a used 1090t - what sort of price should I be looking at? Not willing to wait for one shipped abroad so I'm just checking out prices on the UK market.


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I've just noticed that on steam, 91% of GPU's are now DX10+, really puts into perspective how few PC gamers are using DX9 cards at the moment

Steam also makes a good point about Apple's anti Adobe Flash thing they are doing, they may think it's a good idea, but if 97% of people have decided to install it on their PC's, wouldn't that same 97% want it on their phone?


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 20, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> *Apple's* anti Adobe Flash thing they are doing, they may think it's a good idea, but if 97% of people have decided to install it on their PC's, wouldn't that same 97% want it on their phone?



Apple never really make sense unless you can afford to be so stupid...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 21, 2011)

Should i buy an asus Xonar dx pci-e card or not?

At the moment i am using onboard sound connected to my Yamaha dsp a5 by digital optical cable.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 21, 2011)

tigger said:


> Should i buy an asus Xonar dx pci-e card or not?
> 
> At the moment i am using onboard sound connected to my Yamaha dsp a5 by digital optical cable.



Why not? I love my Xonar DS.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 21, 2011)

I think i might well buy one then, its even reasonable at £49.99 from pcworld.


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 21, 2011)

tigger said:


> I think i might well buy one then, its even reasonable at £49.99 from pcworld.



If you set up the 'Dolby Digital Live' then you can have actual Surround sound through the optical output, as opposed to the normal 2 channel PCM a PC outputs through an optical port


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 21, 2011)

i just found a dell xps with a e6600/1gb ram/2x250gb hdd on raid 0(im guessing not powered it yet)/7950gx2 and xfi sound card and a 4x18amp rail 750watt psu


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm looking for a second hd 5770 or even a cheap hd 5750 for some crossfire action. Anyone seen any good deals anywhere on either?


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 21, 2011)

tigger said:


> i just found a dell xps with a e6600/1gb ram/2x250gb hdd on raid 0(im guessing not powered it yet)/7950gx2 and xfi sound card and a 4x18amp rail 750watt psu



How much was it?

@Cheesy-Adobe Flash can go fuck itself but until most sites stop using it your better off with a powerful android phone to run flash. Same with Javascript, it can go fuck itself.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 21, 2011)

jackpot?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 21, 2011)

It was free, dumped outside someones house, the guy said take it when he saw me looking at it. It was a fecker to get home on my bike lol, it weighs 57lbs. Its a dell xps 710

It boots up fine and has win xp pro on it.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice score tig


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 21, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I'm looking for a second hd 5770 or even a cheap hd 5750 for some crossfire action. Anyone seen any good deals anywhere on either?



£55.88 for a new HD 5750 any good?  I don't know what the shop is like but they get decent ratings in the reviews.

http://www.airetechit.co.uk/e-shop/products.php?71255&livemode=1


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 21, 2011)

Yep I may try that Tatty....won't expect to get it until new years or later though  Thanks.


----------



## Iceni (Dec 21, 2011)

Hows this for an early christmas present...

The Hobbit has received it's first theatrical trailer. Expect the film in December 2012.

linkage

http://www.wired.com/underwire/2011/12/hobbit-trailer/


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 21, 2011)

Iceni said:


> Hows this for an early christmas present...
> 
> The Hobbit has received it's first theatrical trailer. Expect the film in December 2012.
> 
> ...


----------



## Iceni (Dec 21, 2011)

LMFAO!!!! some mother's do have em cheesy999!


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 21, 2011)

Iceni said:


> LMFAO!!!! some mother's do have em cheesy999!



Yeah

the thing is it's hard to know whether he's just trolling or if he's actually that stupid


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 21, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/e9WwU.jpg



WHY Y NO UPGRADE TO windows 7!


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> WHY Y NO UPGRADE TO windows 7!



well that's pic's not from my pc but the reason I haven't upgraded my main pc  to 7 yet, is because having other PC's in my house running  windows 7, I don't think the difference between the 2 is big enough to justify the price of windows 7.

or simply put, I have better things to spend my money on then making my desktop look nice


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 22, 2011)

Iceni said:


> Hows this for an early christmas present...
> 
> The Hobbit has received it's first theatrical trailer. Expect the film in December 2012.
> 
> ...



And there was me thinking it was due for worldwide release in April!  They finished filming it last summer.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 22, 2011)

Just 10 days now and i can start back at the gym, lol.

Not going to start during all this drinking


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 22, 2011)

*THIS*







Finally arrived through the post from Bit-tech.

Its a nice bag - Retails for about $65 in the U.S according to Orgio - the brand that makes the bags.

you can buy the bag for around £32 here in the UK.

not bad for answering a really simple question. Pitty I had to chase them up and hassle them to get it sent out. The winners were announced on the 29th Nov and ive just recieved the bag today after a bit of poking and prodding around their forums and staff email page - And no, I didnt spam their inbox's with messages. 1 message went to a guy on the forums, 3 posts in the forums - 1 being a dedicated thread on what was going on, and 1 email went to a member of the editorial staff who forwarded my details on to the guy who handles the podcast. so I was hardly up in their face about it. I just wanted to know what was going on after not hearing from them for more then 2 weeks. 

Or maybe I'm just an impatient bastard and I always want things NOW.


::EDIT::

the bag itself actually has a Corsair Vengeance logo on it - will take a pic in a moment


::EDIT 2::


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> *THIS*
> 
> http://images.bit-tech.net/blog/201...4ogio_hip_hop_messenger_bag_black-406x200.jpg
> 
> ...




You went through a lot of trouble for something you could probably get in PC world for about £10 if you didn't care about the name/badge on the side of it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 22, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> You went through a lot of trouble for something you could probably get in PC world for about £10 if you didn't care about the name/badge on the side of it



Correction.....I went through a lot of trouble to get something for *FREE*. lets see you get something of this caliber for free from PCworld without making a fuss - which means no accusing the staff of ripping you off or rape as thats 'a lot of trouble'


----

This is a GOOD QUALITY bag - similar to some of the messeger bags some cycle couriers around london use. What has PCworld got??? cheap shit like PCline and Belkin - Belkin can make quite decent bags actually. I got one of them too!


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Correction.....I went through a lot of trouble to get something for *FREE*. lets see you get something of this caliber for free from PCworld *without making a fuss* - which means no accusing the staff of ripping you off or rape as thats 'a lot of trouble'



there's the problem, can't be done without making a fuss


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 22, 2011)

also lets see pcworld give you something worth £30-40 for free even with all your bitching and belly-aching. They are just not going to do it, it would be like getting blood from a stone. you would end up going through a lot more trouble then I did to get anything at all.


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> also lets see pcworld give you something worth £30-40 for free even with all your bitching and belly-aching. They are just not going to do it, it would be like getting blood from a stone. you would end up going through a lot more trouble then I did to get anything at all.



Yeah, you have no chance, the best you can get out of PC world normally is about 20% off

I already have like 3 laptops bags for some reason, they just seem to give them away when you buy computers


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah, cheap branded ones....If its not made by Belkin, then its some crap like Targus.

I own a few laptop bags - one by belkin, a nice Samsonite from that I bought for something like £65 while travelling Hong Kong as it was heavily discounted and I managed to negotiate the price down even further  and now this Orgio/Corsair one. 

after seeing the bag, my dad wants it for what i think is his 15.6" or 17" sony laptop. but I already gave him my expensive Samsonite bag to borrow until he gets his own one, but he never did and I never asked for it back, so he currently thinks the bag is his.


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah, cheap branded ones....If its not made by Belkin, then its some crap like Targus.
> 
> I own a few laptop bags - one by belkin, a nice Samsonite from that I bought for something like £65 while travelling Hong Kong as it was heavily discounted and I managed to negotiate the price down even further  and now this Orgio/Corsair one.
> 
> after seeing the bag, my dad wants it for what i think is his 15.6" or 17" sony laptop. but I already gave him my expensive Samsonite bag to borrow until he gets his own one, but he never did and I never asked for it back, so he currently thinks the bag is his.



While I've used my laptops bags a few times the only thing they haven't actually carried is a laptop, I always just carry the laptop, the laptop bag normally ends up carrying food or something


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 22, 2011)

I usually use a really really old NorthFace backpack to carry my laptop - that was until i got a more portable laptop instead of my old 14.1" dinosaur that weighs as much as some 15" dell Inspiron's

I still use it, depends if im travelling by bicycle or on the tube. I'll probably start using the new bag a lot more though as the strap is a lot more comfortable then my belkin and Samsonite bags


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I usually use a really really old NorthFace backpack to carry my laptop - that was until i got a more portable laptop instead of my old 14.1" dinosaur that weighs as much as some 15" dell Inspiron's
> 
> I still use it, depends if im travelling by bicycle or on the tube. I'll probably start using the new bag a lot more though as the strap is a lot more comfortable then my belkin and Samsonite bags



Only laptop i've ever had to carry anywhere is a 15" HP, but it's only 2.5KG so no problem there


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 22, 2011)

Cheesy, I meant to put it in the competition thread but as I see you're on here CONGRATULATIONS on the awesome card you have won. I hope you have no probs with it and can join us in the (limited but awesome) DX11 world of PC gaming


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 22, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Cheesy, I meant to put it in the competition thread but as I see you're on here CONGRATULATIONS on the awesome card you have won. I hope you have no probs with it and can join us in the (limited but awesome) DX11 world of PC gaming



alls not lost my son - as a sign of good faith and christmas spirit, Cheesy is giving it away free to a random UK Clubhouse member. 

fear not!


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 22, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Cheesy, I meant to put it in the competition thread but as I see you're on here CONGRATULATIONS on the awesome card you have won. I hope you have no probs with it and can join us in the (limited but awesome) DX11 world of PC gaming



Thank you

What I'm really looking forward too isn't DX11 (i only have 2 games that use it) but the fact that the graphics card has an awesome sound card built into it (5.1 channel surround sound here I come)

That said it's the steam sale is on at the moment so I will probably end up with a load of new games I can test out on it anyway


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 22, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Only laptop i've ever had to carry anywhere is a 15" HP, but it's only 2.5KG so no problem there



my old 14.1" used to weigh 2.3Kg, but i used to carry a lot of other stuff in my bag and if youre out hiking, walking or cycling around london for 3-4hrs the combined weight of the laptop and all the other crap i carry especially for cycling usually starts killing my back.

I like the fact that the laptop feels solid and can deflect a tank shell but its too much of a back breaker after walking for a few hours.


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> can deflect a tank shell



That's actually something I look for when I buy electronics, I'm fed up with things like my Ipod where the paint's cracked off and it's full up with dents after the first year


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 22, 2011)

I reckon the dell xps i found could deflect a tank shell, it weighs 57lbs


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 22, 2011)

tigger said:


> I reckon the dell xps i found could deflect a tank shell, it weighs 57lbs



I don't think weight has much to do with it as I'm far heavier then that and at this precise moment i'm still not 100% sure i'm even bullet proof

I think it's more to do with build quality


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 23, 2011)

This is the longest processing delivery i've ever experienced, one of the courier until now still waiting Very good company

*Date	Time	Status
22/12/2011 	 21:05 	Processed at Depot 
22/12/2011 	 20:20 	Receipt at Depot 
17/12/2011 	 13:56 	Collected 
16/12/2011 	 05:32 	Pick-Up Request Manifested *


----------



## Millennium (Dec 23, 2011)

tigger said:


> Should i buy an asus Xonar dx pci-e card or not?
> 
> At the moment i am using onboard sound connected to my Yamaha dsp a5 by digital optical cable.



It's an old quote, yes, but strangely...

I have the exact same amp connected to a Xonar DX by optical  It works well, and while dolby digital live is great, DTS passthrough from movies (which you might already be able to do) is better. DTS is backwards compatible so you can throw any version of DTS data at the amp and it will decode nicely.

Bear in mind the analog outputs are muted in DD live mode, digital only. Also the analog sound is a lot better then realtek onboard if you are going to use it.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 23, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> This is the longest processing delivery i've ever experienced, one of the courier until now still waiting Very good company
> 
> *Date	Time	Status
> 22/12/2011 	 21:05 	Processed at Depot
> ...



Looks like herpes, they should get that seen to, what are you waiting for and where did you order from?

On a side note just had to request an RMA for my corsair RAM (Vengeance DDR3 1600 9.9.9.24 2x4GB) as they will not run together at all, constant PFN list_corrupt BSOD, can run each stick on it's own fine, but what use is that? 

Good job I still have 2x2GB of my trusty old Gskills


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 23, 2011)

hermes have some really bad reviews....I once booked them for a delivery but once i read how bad people rated them online. I contacted parcel2go straight away and they switched me over to DHL/Yodel.

Yodel are bad. but they arent half as bad as Hermies and thats saying something!!! dont let their cheap prices fool you. its better to pay that little extra ontop to make sure whatever you want delivered gets there


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 23, 2011)

Millennium said:


> It's an old quote, yes, but strangely...
> 
> I have the exact same amp connected to a Xonar DX by optical  It works well, and while dolby digital live is great, DTS passthrough from movies (which you might already be able to do) is better. DTS is backwards compatible so you can throw any version of DTS data at the amp and it will decode nicely.
> 
> Bear in mind the analog outputs are muted in DD live mode, digital only. Also the analog sound is a lot better then realtek onboard if you are going to use it.



I got the Asus xonar dx today  

Connected via optical digital to my amp.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 23, 2011)

tigger said:


> I got the Asus xonar dx today
> 
> Connected via optical digital to my amp.



I might be thinking of getting a DX or a D1 
im trying to find one less that £50!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 23, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> I might be thinking of getting a DX or a D1
> im trying to find one less that £50!



I think a UK member or someone might be selling a Creative Titanium Pro or the Fatality Pro model somewhere in the FS section, Might be worth a look.

The Xonar DX sounds a lot better then the creative, but older/newer EAX games might suffer compatibility issues with Xonars emulated EAX.

I use modded/custom drivers so I pretty much have all the bugs ironed out. but my old EAX games (like guildwars) used to crash like a motherfucker when i enabled EAX in game.

Its always good to have the hacked version of Creative Alchemy around as that really helps some games when Xonars emulation fails.

On the plus side, not many games use EAX anymore. but you might be able to get the Titanium card for around the same price or less. XFi cards are still bad ass.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 23, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I don't think weight has much to do with it as I'm far heavier then that and at this precise moment i'm still not 100% sure i'm even bullet proof
> 
> I think it's more to do with build quality



Maybe i should have made it more clear, i wasn't been literal 

Two words-

Fuck creative

Two more-

Fuck EAX


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think a UK member or someone might be selling a Creative Titanium Pro or the Fatality Pro model somewhere in the FS section, Might be worth a look.
> 
> The Xonar DX sounds a lot better then the creative, but older/newer EAX games might suffer compatibility issues with Xonars emulated EAX.
> 
> ...



What driver for the dx are you using?, i will have a try of it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 23, 2011)

tigger said:


> What driver for the dx are you using?, i will have a try of it.



It's in my Sig


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm using the Unified ones too. The official ones don't even install for me


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> It's in my Sig



Any install instructions? or just uninstall and delete official ones and install from scratch?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 23, 2011)

Uninstall the old/official ones, run the latest version of driver sweeper and select the 'asus -sound' option. click ok. restart and just install the ones downloaded from brainbit. those drivers should work no matter which Xonar soundcard you have.

afaik there are some teething issues with the new driver pack installing on a 64bit O/S - driver signing and whatnot but there are instructions on how to get around that located on their website. If not then the previous driver pack which is what im running now still works great for me and i havent had any problems with any game since I started using brainbit drivers.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Uninstall the old/official ones, run the latest version of driver sweeper and select the 'asus -sound' option. click ok. restart and just install the ones downloaded from brainbit. those drivers should work no matter which Xonar soundcard you have.
> 
> afaik there are some teething issues with the new driver pack installing on a 64bit O/S - driver signing and whatnot but there are instructions on how to get around that located on their website. If not then the previous driver pack which is what im running now still works great for me and i havent had any problems with any game since I started using brainbit drivers.



Didnt have to do anything aside from reboot after uninstall official Asus drivers, F8 disable signed driver thingy, install modded drivers and reboot as normal, works fine, though have only tested with the start up sound lol phones will be coming out in a bit


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 23, 2011)

well thats just me - whenever i need to do a new driver install, I ALWAYS run driversweeper


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well thats just me - whenever i need to do a new driver install, I ALWAYS run driversweeper



Ah, I was referring more to the unsigned driver method as opposed to the driver sweeper part, but yea I didn't run it  couldn't be bothered tbh hope it don't bite me in the ass. TBH I generally only run driver sweeper if I have a specific driver issue I am trying to fix, touch wood Win7 seems to handle driver updates incredibly well compared to previous versions and the "delete all driver software" option helps too. I also really don't update drivers a lot as I typically reinstall Windows every other month for one reason or another (sometimes my own fault being a tinkerer) so always have the latest drivers installed.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 24, 2011)

too many ASUS users!!!
I need to buy one really soon


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 24, 2011)

I wouldnt, the Audigy 2 ZS still an amazing card. I still have one, but my dads using it in his rig.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 24, 2011)

Happy with my Elite pro TBH..... Merry Xmas all!


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I wouldnt, the Audigy 2 ZS still an amazing card. I still have one, but my dads using it in his rig.



im getting some popping with it. It is on the way out...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 24, 2011)

Mines been going strong for over 10years. I think i bought it in 2000, - I can barely remember that far back but it was definitely the time i was started college because that was the time i really started putting my own rig together,

I remember i bought one from C.E.X. first, but it was a dead card. they offered to swap it for another they had instock but i just demanded a refund. After that I went and bought it brand new and its been working great for me all through to i think it musta been 2005 or 2006 when I got myself an XFi Xtreme Music.

Have you tried using the D.K drivers with it??


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas peeps!


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry X-mas guys!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry xmas guys n gals


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 25, 2011)

MErry christmas guys!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 25, 2011)

not really from the UK, from Denmark, but i know one guy there, and he is pretty awesome 

+ we make the good bacon, who dont like bacon, its bo$$

Merry christmas guys, HF


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas guys



(FIH) The Don said:


> not really from the UK, from Denmark, but i know one guy there, and he is pretty awesome
> 
> + we make the good bacon, who dont like bacon, its bo$$
> 
> Merry christmas guys, HF



I've come to the conclusion that with bacon it's how it's cooked that makes the most difference, good cooking can make even the worst Bacon taste excellent


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 25, 2011)

Hope everyone has had a great day, Merry Xmas UK TPUers


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 25, 2011)

Do any of you guys know much about surround sound?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Merry Christmas guys
> 
> 
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that with bacon it's how it's cooked that makes the most difference, good cooking can make even the worst Bacon taste excellent



Thanks man, just reminded me to tell the Mrs to get the bacon out of the freezer  didn't remember to get it out last night so had to settle for sausage and egg instead of bacon and egg sarnie on Christmas morning!!! And I agree, bacon has to be cooked right, personally I find pan ffrying it with a little butter until brown but not really crispy gives the best tasting bacon and I am generally an unsmoked kind of guy when it comes to bacon. 

Everyone had a good day?


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 26, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> we make the good bacon, who dont like bacon, its bo$$



I LOVE danish bacon!
closest thing we get is 'dainpak' which has SOOOOOOOOO much water in it. It does taste divine.

Hope everyones's christmas was good this year


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 26, 2011)

meh....Christmas was alright. but Ive been thrown into a moral dilemma by an Aunt of mine and its bugs me so much im still awake and I not in the mood to have a game of BF3, killingfloor or TF2.

Im just sitting here idle and thinking about it. I have over 40 cans of cider but I just dont feel like drinking.....


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> meh....Christmas was alright. but Ive been thrown into a moral dilemma by an Aunt of mine and its bugs me so much im still awake and I not in the mood to have a game of BF3, killingfloor or TF2.
> 
> Im just sitting here idle and thinking about it. I have over 40 cans of cider but I just dont feel like drinking.....



is this dilemma the sort we at the clubhouse could help?

also you realised bf3 is full up with guys who got it for christmas and can't play yet if you want some easy leveling...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 26, 2011)

Probably. but its a bit too long to go into at the moment


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 26, 2011)

Where would be a good place to buy TV cables quickly?

I'm thinking of just going down to Tesco and buying one of their own brand HDMI cables


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 26, 2011)

Poundland.


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 26, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Poundland.



I don't think there's one of those near here


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 26, 2011)

maplins?


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I don't think there's one of those near here



tesco is better than maplin. malin are OP like hell


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 26, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> tesco is better than maplin. malin are OP like hell



Tesco is out of stock of precisely the cables I need


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Tesco is out of stock of precisely the cables I need



Comet and Currys now stock low price HDMI which is suprising.


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 26, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> Comet and Currys now stock low price HDMI which is suprising.



know anything about TOSLINK or Composite cables as well?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 26, 2011)

Toslink for optical sound connection?  Composite will give you upto 576P on da video.


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 26, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Toslink for optical sound connection?  Composite will give you upto 576P on da video.



Yes it is, so that I can watch BBC with the surround sound

Composite is for PlayStation 2


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 26, 2011)

Merry Xmas for yesterday everyone!

I went up my old dears today, she made some crazy cake. She's got something called "coeliac" and she can't eat gluten and wheat (I think) so this is all gluten free. And it's full of sweets!
The whole lot is edible.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 27, 2011)

I hope everyone had a great Crimbo, I did! I'm now looking to purchase an SSD - HUZZARH!


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Yes it is, so that I can watch BBC with the surround sound
> 
> Composite is for PlayStation 2



Composite sucks, SCART RGB is better and PS2 has optical audio.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 27, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Merry Xmas for yesterday everyone!
> 
> I went up my old dears today, she made some crazy cake. She's got something called "coeliac" and she can't eat gluten and wheat (I think) so this is all gluten free. And it's full of sweets!
> The whole lot is edible.



Snap, My Mum is also coeliac....that's a great looking cake (ponders raiding the fridge as belly is now rumbling)


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 27, 2011)

An HD 6770 and 750W PSU is up for grabs


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 27, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> An HD 6770 and 750W PSU is up for grabs



Thanks although that is one fugly graphics card


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 27, 2011)

that XFX card looks like one of those '2" shorter' cut down versions of graphic cards similar to what Sapphire did with the 5850 when they turned into a 5850 Xtreme.

Dont expect it to overclock well as they probably chopped off a huge chunk of the vrms which makes the card overclock like 3 week old runny poop in a bucket.

I am not a fan of those cards. yes they are cheaper. but not being able to overclock is too much of a burden to carry. you'll wake up in the morning, look at your PC and start crying because you cant push it beyond its capabilities. You'll get depressed, you'll start drinking and become an alcoholic. You will lose your job and your wife will leave you because you couldnt even squeeze even 5mhz out of that GPU core....

Ultimately resulting in what I call a 'Blue Screen Of Life'....

you'll grow a beard. your bank will come a'knocking around your door with the repoman because you couldnt keep up your payments, and the repomans gonna take EVERYTHING but leave you with this shitty graphic card because he doesnt want the same curse.
you will live in squalour with no running water or electricity hugging your knees in the corner of the room and staring at the graphics card in the center of the room like its gonna suddenly grow legs and stride across the room to eat your face. youre gonna watch it and youre gonna keep watching it, and youre gonna watch it so hard youre brain is going to have an an aneurysm and your body will slowly paralize and you will die slowly not being able to move or call for help while all the while staring at this graphics card lying on the floor in the middle of the room...

When the local authorities finally kick your door down and go in like the U.S marshalls for your candy ass they will find your corpse in the corner still hugging its knees with its mummyfied eyes still wide open staring at the cursed graphics card in the middle of the room and they will laugh at you....because you my friend...failed at life.

So remember kids - drop it like its hot!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## entropy13 (Dec 27, 2011)

Still though, those 5850 Xtreme's were bargains here, being priced roughly the same as a 5770/6770.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 27, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> An HD 6770 and 750W PSU is up for grabs



Those would do perfect in a mid range rig. I like Hexus giveaways because they dont require you to be a forums member or sign up to anything.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> that XFX card looks like one of those '2" shorter' cut down versions of graphic cards similar to what Sapphire did with the 5850 when they turned into a 5850 Xtreme.
> 
> Dont expect it to overclock well as they probably chopped off a huge chunk of the vrms which makes the card overclock like 3 week old runny poop in a bucket.
> 
> ...



LOL You kept typing and liked it didn't you.....a nice release, streaming subconcious.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 27, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> LOL You kept typing and liked it didn't you.....a nice release, streaming subconcious.



I aced the creative writing contests back in school


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 27, 2011)

Ha ha, same here. It was easy to imagine somewhere that was more interesting than school.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 27, 2011)

sure it was boring as hell, but theres not a part of me that doesnt wish that I could go back and relive part of it lol. some of the things I got upto would still make me laugh pretty hard. Some of the guys I hung out with were just total jokers. 

I suppose you start thinking about and/or regretting your younger days the closer you come to being 30 

No regrets eh?? I probably have a list of them longer then Santa's list of what each kid in the world wants.


----------



## KieX (Dec 28, 2011)

Hope you've all had a good Xmas. Anyone taking to the streets for new year's? Few minutes in the cold to see some fireworks :shadedshu


Got 10x Pentium 4/Celeron D computers (256MB RAM and 40GB HDD ) that are no longer of use at work. Are they worth anything? Or should I sell them for parts? Seems a bit silly to pay to have them disposed of.


----------



## Millennium (Dec 28, 2011)

Top Gear Special (India road trip) tonight on BBC HD at 8pm. Not sure if its on normal channels or been shown before but should be good for a laugh!

little over an hour to go hope this helps someone. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 28, 2011)

GUYS I need help again!!!!!!
for the 4th time this year ive got a motherboard trouble AGAIN!

Please someone hit me up with an EXTREMELY cheap P35, 780i, 790i, 750i ,P45 or X38 board please!!!!!
1 pci-e slot is good, anything to get it running again!
either that or ill wait for 2 months my scholarship to come to buy a new CPU/mobo/ram


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 28, 2011)

4th time this year? On the same rig? If so, I'd start looking at the PSU.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 29, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Top Gear Special (India road trip) tonight on BBC HD at 8pm. Not sure if its on normal channels or been shown before but should be good for a laugh!
> 
> little over an hour to go hope this helps someone. Merry Christmas!!



I missed it, so i'm having to 'acquire' it by other means.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 30, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> 4th time this year? On the same rig? If so, I'd start looking at the PSU.



Ive got 2 850watt units. 1 have died on each (thermaltake toughpower 850 and chieftec a135 850) and another 2 on my ocz stealthxtreme 2 600w.

First I thought it was the CPU but both my Q9450 and my both Q6600 are unstable at stock... 
one of the Q6600 is running fine in my other PC...
2 ram kits both 10passes stable.
HDDs are good. tested all of them even an SSD which was bought from freedom (thanks pal )
GPU is my 3rd one, seems fine, tested with a 3850,3870,gtx280 and another gtx570 same issues
Really clueless..
need a new board sharpish.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 30, 2011)

Getting some goodies tomorrow - a GTX 560 ti , M8000X mouse and an HX 750W PSU

I should see some improvement over my HD 5770 right?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm testing out the Dell 750watt psu on my pc, it seems fine. Has 4x18amp rails, max 700watts on 12v, its quiet too, and I checked it with my mm and it seems fine. It fits the dell xps case better than mine though, but I suppose it has the leads cut to the size required.

I opened it to clean it, and it is very well made and has a lot of big transistors in it. The design is unlike any i've seen in a psu though, it has two pcb's facing each other both with transformers etc on them.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 30, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Getting some goodies tomorrow - a GTX 560 ti , M8000X mouse and an HX 750W PSU
> 
> I should see some improvement over my HD 5770 right?



Just a bit!  Mine does 980mhz on stock volts and at that speed it matches a stock 570, once you get into the realms of a small voltage hike and 1050mhz then you are talking rocket propulsion...... mine at 1050mhz is pretty much as fast as my 6950 fully flashed to 6970 running at 940mhz.

For the 560, I find the EVGA Precision tool to be the best and most stable to use for overclocking and voltage tuning.


----------



## Techtu (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey guy's hope you've all had a good Christmas  

Now I'm curious... would a GT220 be a useful physX card and if so how much should I be paying for one?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 30, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Just a bit!  Mine does 980mhz on stock volts and at that speed it matches a stock 570, once you get into the realms of a small voltage hike and 1050mhz then you are talking rocket propulsion...... mine at 1050mhz is pretty much as fast as my 6950 fully flashed to 6970 running at 940mhz.
> 
> For the 560, I find the EVGA Precision tool to be the best and most stable to use for overclocking and voltage tuning.



Recieved it at 9.45 this morning and have been open mouthed ever since trying all my games one after the other . I'm only at 1680x1050 and it's blitzing everything with ease at stock with major image quality.....I'm in heaven. I'll probably leave it at stock 24/7 but will definitely be trying to see what potential it has at some point this evening, after all, I am a TPUer  I have the feeling though that my CPU will limit the increase I will see with any overclocks. (BTW I bought the ASUS Direct CU II version...runs cool as a cucumber and pretty much silent)

Compared to my HD 5770 this card is a frigging beast  I'm also loving my new mouse after my trusty G5 went kapputt yesterday. Very smooth and comfortable in the hand


----------



## MightyMission (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Techtu,i picked up a gt220 from bestbuys (lakeside) shutting down sale(final closing date=15th jan)-there's still a fair few goodies to be had from there tho the websitre if fubar now..
got a 50" 3d smart tv for £550 mwahahah
the gt220(1gb version) was £24 but i cant verify the physx qualities as yet as i only have a single pci-e mobo atm.
gpu seems alright tho...


----------



## Millennium (Dec 30, 2011)

lifeonmars:

How much was the 560 ti? and is it the new 448 version? 

just curious 

Mightymission: 

I just recently got a 50" 1080p plasma for £450, but it is quite a basic model with no smart ness (not even iplayer  ) and no 3d of course. The picture is pretty good but I was reading that since it is an LG the input lag would be bad and it wouldn't be suitable for games ! Damnit. Still it rocks for TV and MKVs 

What make and model is yours may I ask? There is a bestbuy nearish me.


----------



## MightyMission (Dec 30, 2011)

dunno mate im about to move home so i didnt bother unboxing it.i think it may be a sharp one though..i just see the price and thought it was worth snapping up even if it was just to jog on again after...


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 30, 2011)

Millennium said:


> lifeonmars:
> 
> How much was the 560 ti? and is it the new 448 version?
> 
> ...



Not the 448 version and it was £172. Probably could have got cheaper but I wanted it next day thanks to ebuyer  Ordered at 10.45 last night, delivered before 10 this morning


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 30, 2011)

After a massive metric sh*t ton of personal problems me and the family have had to move house and massively downsize. Looks like I'm going to have to sell one of my most prized possessions - my MM U2UFO 
I'm just waiting for the mrs. to mention the Raven 2 being too big...


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 30, 2011)

Anyone got any old PCI-E Graphics Card that i can pop in a work computer. 

Literally need it for JUST video out put, lol.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 30, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Anyone got any old PCI-E Graphics Card that i can pop in a work computer.
> 
> Literally need it for JUST video out put, lol.



saphire 3850 256mb, still good for gaming. I reckon it is overkill for you....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 30, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Anyone got any old PCI-E Graphics Card that i can pop in a work computer.
> 
> Literally need it for JUST video out put, lol.





Nvidia GT210 if youre interested


----------



## MightyMission (Dec 31, 2011)

bloody hell scam it aint been your year brother!
here's hoping the next one is better for you and your family :cheers:
i'l pass on the u2ufo but if you got 4gb ddr2 and a gpu better than gt220 i'l take them off your hands 
that e2160 was a great little clocker,i got it to a lofty 2.8ghz!! i know right,smaddy stap me!
i just swapped it for a q6600 that only does 3.5ghz :/
need moar memz now tho...


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 31, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> need moar memz now tho...



i have some 4x1GB 667 chips. had them at 800mhz no sweat


----------



## Millennium (Dec 31, 2011)

Anyone got a mechanical keyboard? I am considering treating myself. The cheapest ones (with cherry mx blue switches which seem to be good ones) seem to start at £60-70, it's a bit of an extravagance but hey we use keyboards all day every day why not splash out?

Thoughts welcome.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 31, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Anyone got a mechanical keyboard? I am considering treating myself. The cheapest ones (with cherry mx blue switches which seem to be good ones) seem to start at £60-70, it's a bit of an extravagance but hey we use keyboards all day every day why not splash out?
> 
> Thoughts welcome.



If you need to reward yourself or your old keyboard has reached its last legs, you can give it a try. Otherwise, don't bother yet.


----------



## MightyMission (Dec 31, 2011)

i've only got 2 sluts tho mate,so i was hoping for 2x2gb.the 2x1gb in atm isnt really enough for batman etc,giving an avg of 20 odd frames..


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 31, 2011)

2 sluts eh?

well there's your problem.


----------



## MightyMission (Dec 31, 2011)

I know right!
though dropping to the lowest memory divider will limit my overclock on this mobo so i guess i should look ebay for 800mhz and higher ram or get another 775 mobo..


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 31, 2011)

Well pps it's nearly that time and hope you have all had a good 2011 and here's to a better 2012, currently celebrating on my own with a lickle vodka and coke, yay me


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year lads, lets hope 2012 will bring us more awesome!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 1, 2012)

HNY to all


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 1, 2012)

happy new year everyone!!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year's my lil TPU family


----------



## KieX (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year lads!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new guys. Who saw the fireworks?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 1, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> Happy new guys. Who saw the fireworks?



Happy New year, and too drunk inside a pub to see fireworks..... unless you mean the ones in my head!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 1, 2012)

HNY all. I am libically gattered! Soooo many fights last night it was epic.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 1, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> HNY all. I am libically gattered! Soooo many fights last night it was epic.



still totally wasted by the looks of it


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 1, 2012)

WAHEY! 2012! Still pissed!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just got DOTA 2 of my mate, not installed it yet(on steam), but from what I have heard this is a good game.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 1, 2012)

tigger said:


> I just got DOTA 2 of my mate, not installed it yet(on steam), but from what I have heard this is a good game.



If you like the original one, that is. If you prefer simpler games like LoL, you are in for a rude shock.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 1, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> If you like the original one, that is. If you prefer simpler games like LoL, you are in for a rude shock.



I prefer guild wars!!!!! but then hackers/gold sellers prefer my account and i got cleaned out so i dont play anymore 

Aion will be made f2p sometime in febuary, and Guild wars 2 will be out around the same time i reckon. so we shall see


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 1, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> saphire 3850 256mb, still good for gaming. I reckon it is overkill for you....



Depends on price.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Nvidia GT210 if youre interested



Price? My dear chum


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a x1950 pro, no good for games but i will post you it for free if you want it. 

I also have a working 7950 gx2 if you want to make me a offer for it.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 1, 2012)

tigger said:


> I have a *x1950 pro*, no good for games but i will post you it for free if you want it.
> 
> I also have a working 7950 gx2 if you want to make me a offer for it.



Requires a 6pin? IIRC...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 1, 2012)

It does have a 6 pin on it yes.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 1, 2012)

Can't use it then, brother. Thanks anyways


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok no worries, thought i would mention it.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 2, 2012)

3850 is not available anymore, plus it had a 6 pin 

I bought a HP TX2 for £150, good deal?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 2, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Can't use it then, brother. Thanks anyways



Can't use a single molex>6pin PCIE adaptor? what PSU is this for?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 2, 2012)

My mates looking for a cheap upgrade, Phenom II x4 or x6 but the price of a bulldozer FX 4100 is about £80-90 so im thinking thats the way to go.

Steam sales been pretty good, looking forward to playing LA Noire.

I laughed and tea got over my new monitor  pain in the arse to clean it. I got a massive micro fibre face towel in a gift set and used that to clean the screen. Its pretty clean just with water but needs a wipe again when the towel has dried (i heard a mix of distilled water and distilled vinegar is great LCD cleaner but i had no white vinegar).


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 2, 2012)

Its worse if your tea has sugar in it.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 2, 2012)

tigger said:


> Its worse if your tea has sugar in it.



Small spoon of sugar in it, im such a retard but good thing is the cloth did an amazing job and even under direct light to the monitor i cant see any marks. The monitor looks like it did when i got it. Going to give it a wipe once the cloth has dried.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 2, 2012)

MilkyWay said:


> My mates looking for a cheap upgrade, Phenom II x4 or x6 but the price of a bulldozer FX 4100 is about £80-90 so im thinking thats the way to go.



960T is a good one, should unlock to a x6 only £80


----------



## MightyMission (Jan 2, 2012)

even if the 960t doesnt unlock,its a 3ghz quad with an upwards unlocked multiplier and a 95w tdp,so should overclock quite well...


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 2, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Can't use a single molex>6pin PCIE adaptor? what PSU is this for?



I don't even wanna say.

Trust me, no power connectors is the best way


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 8, 2012)

bit quiet everyone sleeping after new years


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 8, 2012)

Busy with work, drinking, drugs and games. And women, obviously.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 8, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Busy with work, drinking, drugs and games. And women, obviously.



same here minus of the drugs and games


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 8, 2012)

I just connected the FP connector on my xonar dx to the FP connection on my dell xps case, it does sound very nice with my sennheiser px100 phones.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 8, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Busy with work, drinking, drugs and games. And women, obviously.



Same here minus the work and women


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 8, 2012)

School tommorow :|


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 8, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> School tommorow :|



University*


----------



## Millennium (Jan 8, 2012)

Work*


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 8, 2012)

Day off tomorrow. Whoop Whoop.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone here use a mac?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 9, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> Anyone here use a mac?



They would have to GTFO 

One of my flatmate has a MBA 11", and since that I use it instead of listening to lecturers I suppose I am a "user".


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 9, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> They would have to GTFO
> 
> One of my flatmate has a MBA 11", and since that I use it instead of listening to lecturers I suppose I am a "user".



Okay lol anyone here *own* a mac?  I got a free key for Kasperksy 2012 for mac. It's only going to a decent person though, no new members etc.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 9, 2012)

the activation key should be universal. It doesnt matter if its for PC or mac they should all use the same activation keys.....

With that said. I will take it if you dont need it. I remember your saying your bank will set you up with free firewall and anti-virus software.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 9, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the activation key should be universal. It doesnt matter if its for PC or mac they should all use the same activation keys.....



They do, that's why it's only going to someone I trust  Don't want someone taking the p*ss

If you have it, will it get used on a mac? I just want it to get good use


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 9, 2012)

It wont get used on a mac, but i would give it to my aunt whose just rebuilding her life after a nasty divorce. single with 2 kids and put £100 towards my new mobile phone even when i told her not to almost to the point where I was a step from brainwashing her.

but she likes to give, so I'll give this to her as she recently moved into her own place with the divorce settlement money and got the internet set up.

I gave her a 'borrowed' version of norton 2011 to use for the time being (I cant always give out legit keys - stuff costs money you know) but its not going to last forever. Kaspersky would be a lot better.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 9, 2012)

Damn man it's already being used on 3 windows rigs, I'm at my limit 

3 Windows, 1 mobile device and 1 Mac.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 9, 2012)

oh well nevermind, I can always wait until the price drops to £12 for 3 keys again at play.com


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 9, 2012)

It's £16 for 5 keys at the mo

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158328


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 9, 2012)

thats actually better then waiting for play.com to sell for 11.99

but obviously i gotta factor in the cost of p&p and it works out 16p cheaper per license if you bought from ebuyer.

gonna have a little sit and think about that before i commit to buying anything


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 9, 2012)

ebay boys, grab a 2009 or 2010 edition, they upgrade out of the box to 2012 and are dirt cheap. i get mine from there....
only morons pay for the newest ones... i have 4 from 2009 that are all this year.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 9, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> ebay boys, grab a 2009 or 2010 edition, they upgrade out of the box to 2012 and are dirt cheap. i get mine from there....
> only morons pay for the newest ones... i have 4 from 2009 that are all this year.



did search for 2009 and 2010 - their all about the same price as amazon and play.com

Theres only 1 2010 on auction for £10+£2 P&P which is pretty much play.com on a good day - I bought 3 box's (1 box = 3 users) for that price. so unless you get it at around £8 per box or less everything else is just the same.


:EDIT:

and im also talking about I.S here, not AV, I can see AV's are cheaper.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 10, 2012)

Also Ive manged to get in touch with Seagate and that Spinpoint F1 that vibrates more then a dildo is being replaced with a 750Gb Barracuda. no idea if its the 7200.11 or 7200.12 but i have read some bad horror stories about the 7200.11.....Aparently the first few batches had bad firmware that would cause it to brick within days, weeks or months of use.

Seagate have made it clear that any drive they send back is a refurb and them being seagate....I think i will put it up on ebay with my 2 6970s....

Id rather sell the hard drive at a loss then live with the fact that i could lose all my data at any time when the drive packs up.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 10, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> and im also talking about I.S here, not AV, I can see AV's are cheaper.



ah sorry, I use AV.

Play will be cheaper in that case...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 10, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> ah sorry, I use AV.
> 
> Play will be cheaper in that case...



ya muppet


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a 500gb Seagate 7200.11 32mb cache and its dying (out of warranty). Its making click sounds and sometimes wont be recognised. I only have a few ISO and movie files which i can transfer over because it does work sometimes but i need a drive to do that as the Sammy F1 i have wont be enough. Sucks as a 1tb is still bat shit expensive.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 10, 2012)

I feel bad that samsung f**ked me over on that last RMA, but i kinda guessed they were in a rush to handover the business to Seagate. Its like they grabbed whatever crap they had lying around on the floor, stuffed it in a jiffy bag and sent it back to me.

and now that Seagates the man in charge im gonna be f**ked over a second time on build quality/reliability. not to mention their 1year warranty shadedshu

Im gonna have to sell a few litres of snake oil with this thing too when i throw it up on ebay


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 10, 2012)

MilkyWay said:


> I have a 500gb Seagate 7200.11 32mb cache and its dying (out of warranty). Its making click sounds and sometimes wont be recognised. I only have a few ISO and movie files which i can transfer over because it does work sometimes but i need a drive to do that as the Sammy F1 i have wont be enough. Sucks as a 1tb is still bat shit expensive.



Thats a shame, I just off loaded five 640GB F4's, I bought them just before the floods for £42 each and sold them at the weekend for £100 each   Had I known, i would have let you have one at cost + 10%


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 12, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats a shame, I just off loaded five 640GB F4's, I bought them just before the floods for £42 each and sold them at the weekend for £100 each   Had I known, i would have let you have one at cost + 10%



Ive been using an old Sammy F1 750gb for a while now but the storage drive is a problem, hopefully it wont finally kick the bucket till sometime drives are a much lower price. I dont know if im just being cynical but i dont think hard drive manufacturers will ever let drives get as low again, sort of just take advantage of the situation to keep prices high for as long as possible.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 12, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats a shame, I just off loaded five 640GB F4's, I bought them just before the floods for £42 each and sold them at the weekend for £100 each   Had I known, i would have let you have one at cost + 10%



If i still had my power of foresight, i would've bought sooooo many drives before this flood and sold them all now. I'd be rich, i tell ya, RICH.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jan 12, 2012)

Does anyone know why they don't sell laptop bases as stand alone PCs?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 12, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> If i still had my power of foresight, i would've bought sooooo many drives before this flood and sold them all now. I'd be rich, i tell ya, RICH.



Thanks again Captain hindsight! That would we do without you! 


Southpark is genius


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 12, 2012)

cheesy999 said:


> Does anyone know why they don't sell laptop bases as stand alone PCs?



'barebone laptops' was a craze that never really took off.... sure there were quite a few companies that were doing it for a while. Even MSI did it and allowed people to order laptop parts directly from them but i think it was just overly too complicated for everyday people as the hardware enthusiast makes up such a small percentage of the market. you could still probably do it. but most of the companies that did do it probably arent doing it anymore.

Last time i heard about someone attempting to do it, he was making all these phone calls to manufacturers to find out if he could source parts from them, but most of them either told him no or just never called him back.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jan 12, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 'barebone laptops' was a craze that never really took off.... sure there were quite a few companies that were doing it for a while. Even MSI did it and allowed people to order laptop parts directly from them but i think it was just overly too complicated for everyday people as the hardware enthusiast makes up such a small percentage of the market. you could still probably do it. but most of the companies that did do it probably arent doing it anymore.
> 
> Last time i heard about someone attempting to do it, he was making all these phone calls to manufacturers to find out if he could source parts from them, but most of them either told him no or just never called him back.



I didn't mean a build it yourself laptop

i just meant a laptop with no screen attached

Would be much better then a tablet PC, just walk around and plug it in to whatever TV/Monitor is nearby


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 12, 2012)

cheesy999 said:


> I didn't mean a build it yourself laptop
> 
> i just meant a laptop with no screen attached
> 
> Would be much better then a tablet PC, just walk around and plug it in to whatever TV/Monitor is nearby



Never heard of anything like that, Only barebone laptops, some manufacturers shipped the chassis with a screen and some didnt

Plus people tend to want screens on their laptops otherwise they would class it as broken.


Its a bit of a silly idea if you ask me and i could never see something like that making much money at all.....


the general concept exists though. but they call them 'nettops' they are literally netbooks that have been shoved inside a case around the size of a DVD Trilogyboxed set that you need to hook up like a small pc - it doesnt have its own keyboard or mouse, but you can buy one of them 'all-in-one' keyboards that are small & compact which has a trackpad on it to move the mouse around.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 13, 2012)

Just got a better Sub a pioneer 110w, boy does my system sound good now.


----------



## KeAnS (Jan 13, 2012)

Someone want to buy an nautica watch here:


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 14, 2012)

Going Sandy again on Monday, going the cheapo mobo route but yet to decide on one.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 14, 2012)

Anyone here running a Corsair Force 3 SSD, specifically the 120GB? I'm hovering over the purchase button.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 14, 2012)

I decided to go for the Agility3 60GB over the Force3 as it was on a little discount at the time. However, from what i've read, the Force3 drives are the better ones.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 14, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Anyone here running a Corsair Force 3 SSD, specifically the 120GB? I'm hovering over the purchase button.



heard good things about that one
i saw a cheap muskin one on aria i think. looked quite good. 180gb i think for £130 or something
Im still on a Vertex 2e which is empty still!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 20, 2012)

I missed a buy it now for a Corsair H70 which was in really good condition, £50+postage. Im looking for a new cpu cooler, im thinking of buying something in the £20-45 range like a half decent air cooler. No idea what to get tho.

I noticed a lot of places are doing SSDs for £1=1GB


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 20, 2012)

My mate just bought an OCZ Vertex 3 60GB and a Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 for £102 (I think) shipped from Amazon and he couldn't be happier. Except for the f*cking gay sticker they give you with the SSD. They could supply a nice square plush label like other manufacturers, but instead they give some piece of sh*t that no-one in their right mind would stick on their case.
/rant

But anyway; he specifically got this cooler because it mounts on AM3 and blows the air towards the rear fan on the case; instead of either up towards the top or down towards the GPU. I know you're running AM3 so this may help your decision. Three coolers that I know of that have this mounting ability out of the box:
Deepcool Ice Matrix 400 
Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 
Zalman CNPS10X Performa

And the Thermalright TRUE, but I'm unsure whether the new models come with the right bracket. I've had 3 TRUE 120's, only 1 came with the right fitting for the rear airflow.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 20, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> My mate just bought an OCZ Vertex 3 60GB and a Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 for £102 (I think) shipped from Amazon and he couldn't be happier. Except for the f*cking gay sticker they give you with the SSD. They could supply a nice square plush label like other manufacturers, but instead they give some piece of sh*t that no-one in their right mind would stick on their case.
> /rant
> 
> But anyway; he specifically got this cooler because it mounts on AM3 and blows the air towards the rear fan on the case; instead of either up towards the top or down towards the GPU. I know you're running AM3 so this may help your decision. Three coolers that I know of that have this mounting ability out of the box:
> ...



If your talking to me Scam im actually on Sandybridge if you look at my specs lol.

Eitherway once i get a new cooler im giving my old one away to my mate, the original xiggy SD1283. It cooled my old X4 pretty well but its not to great on the 2500k its more just better than stock. Good thing about 1155 is you can mount in any direction.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 21, 2012)

MilkyWay said:


> If your talking to me Scam im actually on Sandybridge



 When did that happen? Damn, assumption definitely failed me there lol


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 22, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> When did that happen? Damn, assumption definitely failed me there lol



Got a 2500k and ASrock board at the end of November (its in my specs). It's quite nice, ive only got it at 4ghz but its incredibly low voltage. Stable as fuck, with Phenom II overclocking it was very sensitive till you got it rock stable. Pretty much with the new hardware as soon as i could get it to stay stable after desktop it was fine although i have to use LLC.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 23, 2012)

For those who will be interested... I have decided to put my 6970s up in the FS section. so keep an eye out for it if you want to grab yourself a good setup


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 23, 2012)

I bought a htc sensation today for £80, it has a broken digitizer. It works fine though and its running at 1.5ghz. its a damn nice phone, dual core, 220gpu, and a big 4.3"/540x960 screen.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 24, 2012)

... an


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, i got a iluv speaker for free. Nobody bought it.... Randomly popped into our mailbox


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 26, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> Wow, i got a iluv speaker for free. Nobody bought it.... Randomly popped into our mailbox



Its a trap!!!

---

Speaking of traps....I had a really really really random fucked up dream last night. And its somewhat similar to the 'airport' scene in MW2 if any of you have played the single player (that same scene subsequently got all sales of the game banned in Russia- even though Activision provided an option to opt out of that particular part of the game) 

I dreamt i was standing in a shopping mall full of people. queueing up to buy a new 7970 or 7950... there were people everywhere as it was a busy weekend. All of a sudden, people start screaming and running for their lives for no reason, then the people who were running away were being gunned down by what I can only describe as 2 or 3 people that looked like the 'Borg' or Terminator hip firing these red lasers at people from what appeared to be a 7970 held like a gun with the same kind of swagger as Terminator when he walks around with a heavy mini gun.

There were dead bodies and people screaming in pain everywhere. and i was on my knees cowering behind a water fountain among some dead bodies screaming *"you have your 7970s!! what the fuck more do you want?! STOP KILLING INNOCENT PEOPLE!!! THEY HAVE DONE NOTHING!!"* at these 'borg' while they were still gunning people down, I eventually woke up when they had me backed up against the wall pointing their 7970s at me after they had killed everyone else.

Judgement day is coming 

either that or its a omen that i should not purchase a 79x0 but wait until I see what Nvidia has to offer


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 26, 2012)

^^^ Disturbed adolescent


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 26, 2012)

All adolescents are disturbed Tatty.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 26, 2012)

Never a truer word lol


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-16749033

My local bank branch was robbed today, its right around the corner from my house. Apparently they ran up the street next to my house. I heard the police helicopter at the time it happened but i never looked out or heard any commotion.

No doubt they have been seen, theres plenty of CCTV on main street and the Mc Donalds.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 26, 2012)

MilkyWay said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-16749033
> 
> My local bank branch was robbed today, its right around the corner from my house. Apparently they ran up the street next to my house. I heard the police helicopter at the time it happened but i never looked out or heard any commotion.
> 
> No doubt they have been seen, theres plenty of CCTV on main street and the Mc Donalds.



what is the world coming to....
Isn't the glass in banks bulletproof for this very reason?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm kinda pissed, it's taken Corsair the best part of a month to acknowledge they received my faulty RAM, didn't help I got the Mrs to send it and she lost the receipt. On a plus note cause they said they hadn't received it weeks after it was sent I had already written it off until they emailed me the other day to tell me my replacement was on it's way


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 28, 2012)

RMA's suck, I expected more from corsair though, but i suppose it depends what youre sending in for RMA. Smaller items like RAM get 'misplaced'

I need to RMA a friends old PSU so lets see how long they take with that.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 28, 2012)

Just RMA'd an SSD with corsair. Took 20days.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 28, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Just RMA'd an SSD with corsair. Took 20days.



Yea I sent this in on the 3rd Jan, no excuse for not acknowledging it for 3 weeks, none the less I am getting a new set so all is forgiven  

Anyone watch the football today? (Pool fan here   )


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 28, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Yea I sent this in on the 3rd Jan, no excuse for not acknowledging it for 3 weeks, none the less I am getting a new set so all is forgiven
> 
> Anyone watch the football today? (Pool fan here   )



I saw the goals that was all though.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey DrPepper whats your opinion on Scotland becoming independant, for or against?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 28, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Hey DrPepper whats your opinion on Scotland becoming independant, for or against?



Keep in mind that your membership in this clubhouse might be suspended based on your answer


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 29, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Keep in mind that your membership in this clubhouse might be suspended based on your answer



throw him out!!


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 6, 2012)

Any of you fella's know of someone that needs a H60? I really need to shift mine soonish


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 6, 2012)

I might take that on thursday mate if no one has nabbed it by then.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 6, 2012)

By the looks of things, it's yours.

Give me a PM on Thursday if that's still the case, i'll see if i've still got it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok i will PM you on thursday about it ok


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 7, 2012)

Man... PC in trouble need a 775 board ASAP!


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 8, 2012)

Got a semi working P45 Gigabyte Extreme


----------



## Millennium (Feb 8, 2012)

I would have had that H60 if it fit in my case!

I think I will need to get something like that for Ivy Bridge (along with a new case lol)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm using the stock Intel cooler on my I5-2400.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 8, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Got a semi working P45 Gigabyte Extreme



I need something i can trust on my Q9450, that PC has been unstable for the best part of a year.... 

Im contemplating going i7 now.... I am trying to get the mobo repaired...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 8, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> I need something i can trust on my Q9450, that PC has been unstable for the best part of a year....
> 
> Im contemplating going i7 now.... I am trying to get the mobo repaired...



Or you can go i5 and OC like a Bo$$ like me


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 8, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Or you can go i5 and OC like a Bo$$ like me



I might do, but i dont change my stuff very often so i spend more in one go 
ill oc that anyway


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 8, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> I might do, but i dont change my stuff very often so i spend more in one go
> ill oc that anyway



then be a man and wait for ivy bridge


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 8, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> then be a man and wait for ivy bridge



2 months without a gaming capable PC???


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 8, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> 2 months without a gaming capable PC???



use a laptop. or get a cheap one with a AMD E-450, should give you some grunt for gaming but not much - their usually around £200-250. maybe more if its in a netbook/laptop


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 9, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> use a laptop. or get a cheap one with a AMD E-450, should give you some grunt for gaming but not much - their usually around £200-250. maybe more if its in a netbook/laptop



I have an Envy 13 but it isn't cutting it. It's been 3 days and im dying inside


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 9, 2012)

what games do you play anyway? Im quite a bit of a gamer myself. but sometimes I can go for weeks without playing games. its good to take the odd break time to time


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 9, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> what games do you play anyway? Im quite a bit of a gamer myself. but sometimes I can go for weeks without playing games. its good to take the odd break time to time



I haven't played for 2 months already. Im into Shogun 2, BC2, Dirt 3 and f1 2010...

Im going to bayswater to try and get my current shiz fixed


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 9, 2012)

no love for BF3??? 

tbh Im not entirely that stoked about BF3 as i was about BF2. to me BF2 was just totally amazing.
dont get me wrong, the game is superior to BF2 in almost every way, but some of the maps + destructable environments just spell disaster on some maps as it promotes camping and bitches that shoot you in the back when you try to move up. Have you seen how small Wake Island is now??? they shrunk the fucking map! 

I find BC2 most excellent though providing you can get a good server, but most of the decent servers i used to frequent at have mostly been taken down so i dont even bother playing that anymore.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 9, 2012)

Y u no buy my stuffs!!!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 9, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Y u no buy my stuffs!!!



At least you shifted the H60!! I haven't sold anything of mine on here, only Ebay


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 9, 2012)

moonpig said:


> y u no buy my stuffs!!!



ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 10, 2012)

IM an i5 2500k and a Z68 UD4 now


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 10, 2012)

Clocks -  or it didnt happen


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 10, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Clocks -  or it didnt happen



stock right now, Having a little hard drive trouble.. Will be reinstalling after i back up the stuff on my RAID


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 10, 2012)

secondly - this is a perfect oppotunity to try my SSD, if you havent done it already


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 10, 2012)

thats the plan  so far im simply testing stablity, incase the PSU is causing some trouble


----------



## cheesy999 (Feb 15, 2012)

Does anyone actually buy things like this? --> http://www.play.com/Gadgets/Gadgets...Strike-Freedom-Plastic-Model-Kit/Product.html

I can see how someone might want it if they were a fan of the show, but it just looks like someone decided to add an extra digit on the price to all of these things


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 15, 2012)

cheesy999 said:


> Does anyone actually buy things like this? --> http://www.play.com/Gadgets/Gadgets...Strike-Freedom-Plastic-Model-Kit/Product.html
> 
> I can see how someone might want it if they were a fan of the show, but it just looks like someone decided to add an extra digit on the price to all of these things



I actually have this model..... but mines the Lightning Edition with leds that light parts of the body up and stuff.


----------



## cheesy999 (Feb 15, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I actually have this model..... but mines the Lightning Edition with leds that light parts of the body up and stuff.



You paid £400?

It's nothing against the product i wouldn't mind owning it myself, it's just the price that i thought was slightly weird


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 15, 2012)

nope i did not. Nowhere near £400. 

that is stupidly expensive though, I wouldnt even consider buying it.  Its even cheaper to buy the thing from a seller from Hong Kong on Ebay.


----------



## cheesy999 (Feb 15, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> nope i did not. Nowhere near £400.
> 
> that is stupidly expensive though, I wouldnt even consider buying it.  Its even cheaper to buy the thing from a seller from Hong Kong on Ebay.



How much do they normally cost?


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 15, 2012)

£200, you can get much cheaper ones if you are willing to settle for smaller kits. My RG models costs about £20 each, but its less than half as tall at 1/144 compared to the 1/60 PG.

http://bandai-hobby.net/site/gunpla_list_pg.html

http://dalong.net/review/pg/p13/p13_p.htm 
Very pic heavy


----------



## cheesy999 (Feb 15, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> £200 pounds, you can get much cheaper ones if you are willing to settle for smaller kits. My RG models costs about £20 each, but its less than half as tall at 1/144 compared to the 1/60 PG.
> 
> http://bandai-hobby.net/site/gunpla_list_pg.html



That makes sense now

If only shops told you how many of an object they'd sold, i'd love to see if anyone actually paid £400 for that


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 15, 2012)

cheesy999 said:


> How much do they normally cost?



High Grades can be had for around £50-60 Not sure about perfect grades as I always buy my model kits directly from hong kong while im there


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 15, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> High Grades can be had for around £50-60 Not sure about perfect grades as I always buy my model kits directly from hong kong while im there



High grade(1:144) is the cheapest of the lot  You can get them for £10-15. Next step is the Real Grade(1:144), for about £20. Then Master Grade (1:100), anything from about £25 to £100. And then Perfect Grade(1:60), upwards of £100 to about £250.

If you are going for Gundam Age kits, they sell for under £1 in Japan. Forums had the pic, but I dont have them.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 15, 2012)

sorry my bad - I was on about master grades being £50-60ish

I would very much like a few more perfect grades to my collection.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 16, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> sorry my bad - I was on about master grades being £50-60ish
> 
> I would very much like a few more perfect grades to my collection.



I want more MG 00 stuff, not AGE shit :/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 16, 2012)

I want a PG F91, standard wing zero, maybe a 00 riser - Definitely want both Unicorn and Banshee when they eventually make them


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 16, 2012)

No offence, but really? You must really love the series.

Besides tech, i don't really have a hobby. Unless you can class the pub etc. as a hobby...


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 16, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> No offence, but really? You must really love the series.
> 
> Besides tech, i don't really have a hobby. Unless you can class the pub etc. as a hobby...



No, I don't really like the series. But the models are awesome, I kid you not.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 16, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> No offence, but really? You must really love the series.
> 
> Besides tech, i don't really have a hobby. Unless you can class the pub etc. as a hobby...



well.....Ive been a mega fan of most things Gundam since i was in high school 

what can i say? I love giant robots!! but in most cases its more of the designs that I like then just the anime.

Its no different then your grandfathers who loved building hornby trainsets or WWI & WWII tanks, ships & fighter planes.

and just like building a PC - time goes into building it once youve unboxed it. you can choose to customise it a little with a craft knife or scalpel and etch your own small designs on the models or you can just give them different paint jobs. then the standard colours of the plastic they come in.

I love gundam but i dont limit myself to that genre alone - I have 2 armoured core models and I probably going to get some Macross ones at a later stage, but first i need my own place so i can put all these babys in a glass cabinet away from dust and parents knocking shit over and breaking it when they do house keeping (R.I.P Full Armour Z.Z  )


----------



## British_bitch (Feb 16, 2012)

hello May i be added please?


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 16, 2012)

British_bitch said:


> hello May i be added please?


Welcome 
have a nice stay, aquant yourself with the rules and hopefully you'll have plenty of laughs with us all


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 17, 2012)

Ive been looking for a Laserdisc player but difficult to find anything locally, postage is killer. Just for collecting and the awesome factor.

Recently got myself a Phanteks cooler which is a total beast. A blade snapped clean off one of its included fans. Was purely an accident but hopefully i get a replacement soon, still runs great even with one fan as its hovering at around 28-31c at idle on 4ghz.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 17, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> Welcome
> have a nice stay, aquant yourself with the rules and hopefully you'll have plenty of laughs with us all



The rules are simple: Just don't get yourself kicked out


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 17, 2012)

Sooooooooo I completely forgot to test my replacement 2500k from Intel when I RMA'd my last one a couple of months ago and have just been running the same settings for OC as the last one, which for an i5 needed a lot of voltage for 4.5GHZ (1.36-1.38) well I just found out this chip will do 4.5 at .05v less and am running 4.7GHZ at the same voltage as the previous, might push my luck and aim for 4.8/4.9 with the same voltage too


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 17, 2012)

British_bitch said:


> hello May i be added please?



Welcome guvnor


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 17, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Sooooooooo I completely forgot to test my replacement 2500k from Intel when I RMA'd my last one a couple of months ago and have just been running the same settings for OC as the last one, which for an i5 needed a lot of voltage for 4.5GHZ (1.36-1.38) well I just found out this chip will do 4.5 at .05v less and am running 4.7GHZ at the same voltage as the previous, might push my luck and aim for 4.8/4.9 with the same voltage too



Its a good un if you can do 4.9@1.38v

get yourself something like a Corsair H70 or H80, switch the fans on it to AP-15 Scythe GT's and highfives all around


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 17, 2012)

does my motherboard look like it'll do anything like 4.8GHZ?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 17, 2012)

most should hit that easily


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 20, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> does my motherboard look like it'll do anything like 4.8GHZ?



Might do, id say it really depends on the chip itself and how much voltage it requires.


----------



## Locksmith (Feb 21, 2012)

chips and gravy


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 25, 2012)

Thinking of selling my main rig and maybe going with an A8-3850 mini itx build, not really using my pc for anything these days to really justify it and the APU should be fine for casual gaming


----------



## Millennium (Feb 25, 2012)

Just made a mitx system with an a6-3500, 500gb 7200rpm sata2 hdd, and 2*2gb 1600 9-9-9-24 ram for y mum. Impressive and snappy, windows installed real quick, not tried any games but it is not bad at all by all accounts. 

For the price it seems really good and if you can cool ok overclocking seems to be epic... to the extent that you should prolly get the a8-3800 and just clock that byach!

edit: with stock cooler my apu was getting to like 55c 3*100% load @ 2.1ghz in a mitx case (looks good for cooling) so you will need some ok cooling i reckon... though undervolting should be easy


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 25, 2012)

Well since getting my laptop with an E450 which plays things like COD MW and L4D2 reasonably well, the A8-3850 should suffice for most current games at 720p which will be fine on my 37" TV, really not coming close to using the horsepower of my 2500k at 4.6ghz whatsoever, don't even encode these days as I have my PC hooked up to my xbox for streaming and a direct connection to the TV via hdmi for anything the xbox won't play


----------



## cheesy999 (Feb 26, 2012)

Can any of you help me?

I got my old copy of red alert out and tried to play it, and all that happens is a little message comes up telling me windows can only run x86 or x64 software

is there a way to fix this?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 26, 2012)

cheesy999 said:


> Can any of you help me?
> 
> I got my old copy of red alert out and tried to play it, and all that happens is a little message comes up telling me windows can only run x86 or x64 software
> 
> is there a way to fix this?



Have you tried setting a compatibility mode?


----------



## cheesy999 (Feb 26, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Have you tried setting a compatibility mode?



Yes, I set it to windows 95 (the system requirement) and it didn't change a thing

I don't see why it shouldn't run

as far as I'm aware I meet all the requirements
75Mhz proccesor
8MB of Ram
1MB Video Card
Direct X 3


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 26, 2012)

Hmmm... might just be too old. You'll probably find someone who has got it working via Google.


----------



## Techtu (Feb 28, 2012)

So who in the right mind would buy a 500Gb hard drive for £257.99 and not a penny less...

Ebuyer Error


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 28, 2012)

Techtu said:


> So who in the right mind would buy a 500Gb hard drive for £257.99 and not a penny less...
> 
> Ebuyer Error



Maybe a collector as Samsung dont make hard drives anymore.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 28, 2012)

Techtu said:


> So who in the right mind would buy a 500Gb hard drive for £257.99 and not a penny less...
> 
> Ebuyer Error





FreedomEclipse said:


> Maybe a collector as Samsung dont make hard drives anymore.



Wrong, a faggot.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 28, 2012)

cheesy999 said:


> Can any of you help me?
> 
> I got my old copy of red alert out and tried to play it, and all that happens is a little message comes up telling me windows can only run x86 or x64 software
> 
> is there a way to fix this?



Tried running it in a VM?


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 1, 2012)

Logitech MX Performance mouse, 1 year, how much would you pay for one of those? I am thinking that I should be paying £20-40 for it, but not too sure exactly how much. 

Points of reference: £70 if I buy new form Logitech, and G700 is £57 from Amazon.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 1, 2012)

the MX currently £42.99 from argos

though if the G700 can be had for £57 then id just go with that instead


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 1, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the MX currently £42.99 from argos
> 
> though if the G700 can be had for £57 then id just go with that instead



Excellent, I can lowball him further :3


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 1, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Excellent, I can lowball him further :3



thats the TPU way


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 1, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> thats the TPU way



He told me "you can just use it, and when I need it I shall collect it back" after my "improved" offer. 

#winning


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 1, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> He told me "you can just use it, and when I need it I shall collect it back" after my "improved" offer.
> 
> #winning



bad move - hes put you in a position where you owe him one.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 2, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> bad move - hes put you in a position where you owe him one.



No, I cook him dinner every night (since he is a lazy bastard). He owes me one


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 2, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> No, I cook him dinner every night



personally, Id only cook for a girl but whatever floats your boat


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 2, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> personally, Id only cook for a girl but whatever floats your boat



Well, if I am cooking might as well cook for my flatmates to get points. I get to flame them when they annoy me


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 2, 2012)

cooking for girls only, people may get the wrong idea..


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 2, 2012)

Don't cook period, even for girls.... it's not that i can't but they get so much moar good stuff with me they can do the cooking


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 2, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> Don't cook period, even for girls.... it's not that i can't but they get so much moar good stuff with me they can do the cooking



that is the usual attitude, but sometimes one must climb mountains to get laid


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 2, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Tried running it in a VM?



could it run on linux?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 5, 2012)

Currently debating if its worth getting an SSD for my laptop. probably will be a 128Gb one.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 5, 2012)

£110 then?

Go 60GB for like £60/£70.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 5, 2012)

yeah.... since the laptop only supports Sata II, I was looking at getting a OCZ Agility 3 or Petrol.

120Gb Agility 3 costs less then £100.

bit pointless getting a M4 for this as i cant use it at its full potential


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 6, 2012)

Can you lot guess who I met today?

I'll give you a clue, it's someone we all know.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 6, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Can you lot guess who I met today?
> 
> I'll give you a clue, it's someone we all know.



Go on, who was it?


----------



## Millennium (Mar 6, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Can you lot guess who I met today?
> 
> I'll give you a clue, it's someone we all know.



Summer Glau? mmm


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 6, 2012)

I bet I can guess


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 6, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Can you lot guess who I met today?
> 
> I'll give you a clue, it's someone we all know.



jesus?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 6, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> jesus?



If my guess is right, maybe equally as important..... notwithstanding religous persuasion of course.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 6, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> If my guess is right, maybe equally as important..... notwithstanding religous persuasion of course.



The Queen Mother?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 6, 2012)

Millennium said:


> Summer Glau? mmm



HA. No. 





Bo$$ said:


> jesus?



Jesus of Nazareth died a _long_ time ago.



FreedomEclipse said:


> The Queen Mother?



Thankfully not, snotty old bag.



No, I met everyone's favourite moderator...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 6, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> No, I met everyone's favourite moderator...



erocker?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 6, 2012)

Black Panther, she is the only girl!


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 6, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> Black Panther, she is the only girl!



I was going to say that, but then she is probably still in Skyrim.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 6, 2012)

Tatty_One since he is the only one who could be in the UK


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 6, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> Tatty_One since he is the only one who could be in the UK



WE HAVE A WINNAR!

You don't win anything btw.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 6, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> If my guess is right, maybe equally as important..... notwithstanding religous persuasion of course.



This gave him away


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 6, 2012)

So what's the story with meeting Tatty?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 6, 2012)

MilkyWay said:


> So what's the story with meeting Tatty?



I bought his spare GELID Icy Vision cooler for my 6950 and as he was close by to my work so I went and picked it up. He's shorter than I imagined.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 6, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> He's shorter than I imagined.



But im sure he could pound someone twice your size into the ground. This is Tatty we're talkin' bout here - He wrote the spec ops field manual!


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 7, 2012)

Only 5' 10", he was younger than I thought!  Sorry I could not chat longer, I still had about 20 interviews to do


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 7, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> Only 5' 10", he was younger than I thought!  Sorry I could not chat longer, I still had about 20 interviews to do



I look younger than I am, I'm actually 27 (in May) shocking is isn't? No worries, next time.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 7, 2012)

You looked about 15 lol


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 7, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> You looked about 15 lol



Your age showing


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 7, 2012)

^^^  At 51 your age ALWAYS shows lol


----------



## Millennium (Mar 11, 2012)

Anyone found the samsung green magic ddr3 memory in the UK any cheaper then £60? Since it was $40 in the states I don't wanna get ripped off on it. There are a couple of ebay listings but they are from the states and a little high priced. 

I was hoping to get some from China or whatever but no listings at all. Would I be OK trying to set up someone in the states sending me some btw mods? If so via PM/Wanted thread/in the memory thread? cheers


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 11, 2012)

Just get someone in the states to get it and send it to you. Im sure theres a few members around here that are willing...

getting them 'modded' before shipping is a little difficult though. god knows ive tried


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 17, 2012)

My Yamakasi Catleap is en route 



> 17:27 16-Mar-2012
> 
> Delivered to Destination Airport
> 
> LONDON HEATHROW



Really hope I don't get stung off customs


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Really hope I don't get stung off customs



depends if the seller was smart and wrote 'fishtank' on the customs declaration form...

Customs dont always open stuff up to check whats inside (IMO its more of a random thing)


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 17, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> My Yamakasi Catleap is en route
> 
> Really hope I don't get stung off customs



WAHEY!

Fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 17, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> My Yamakasi Catleap is en route
> 
> 
> 
> Really hope I don't get stung off customs



Even if you do you've still saved yourself several hundred


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 19, 2012)

To or To Not to upgrade my Scythe AP-15's to AP-29's - Swapped out all my 140mm Yate Loons for faster 140mm Silverstone Air Penetrators the other the day. I also fitted a NZXT Sentry MIX fan controller to keep the noise down when im sleeping (when i do have to leave the machine running overnight)

If not the fans then i'll most probably look at getting a new keyboard as some buttons wont respond unless push them all the way down like when you are typing on TPU or an email.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 19, 2012)

@ NdMk2o1o: Any joy on your monitor yet?


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 19, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> To or To Not to upgrade my Scythe AP-15's to AP-29's - Swapped out all my 140mm Yate Loons for faster 140mm Silverstone Air Penetrators the other the day. I also fitted a NZXT Sentry MIX fan controller to keep the noise down when im sleeping (when i do have to leave the machine running overnight)



The AP-15's are much quieter so if you're leaving it on overnight, I wouldn't think it would be worth it

I'm thinking about buying a laptop, most probably this one --> Asus X53E Laptop - Laptops | Ebuyer.com

But If anyone has any recommendations for a £300-£400 laptop or any reasons i shouldn't buy this one I'd appreciate them a lot


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 19, 2012)

cheesy999 said:


> The AP-15's are much quieter so if you're leaving it on overnight, I wouldn't think it would be worth it



got a fan controller so it doesnt really matter if they are 'louder' I never really intend to run them at full bore. but yeah its probably a waste of money seeing as this setup barely goes over 60'c even after 12hrs of prime. Its just that when its warm in my room but not enough to have the aircon on, Liquid temps can go as far as 37'c. CPU temps are still well within safety limits though.

I just want to be prepared for the heatwave thats gonna hit us.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 19, 2012)

cheesy999 said:


> The AP-15's are much quieter so if you're leaving it on overnight, I wouldn't think it would be worth it
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a laptop, most probably this one --> Asus X53E Laptop - Laptops | Ebuyer.com
> 
> But If anyone has any recommendations for a £300-£400 laptop or any reasons i shouldn't buy this one I'd appreciate them a lot



I am fine with that line of laptops, my ancient X50 is an ancestor of that 

Friend's X52 is also working more or less perfectly, except his ethernet port is somehow not working. 

What other makes of laptops are you open to? Dell does occasional deals which can beat that one.

http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/Lenovo_Edge_E525_1158893.html if you are willing to trade cpu power for more graphics and less battery. I wouldn't but you might. 

http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/HP_Pavilion_G6-1204sa_1119470.html I wouldn't buy HP, but you might.


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 19, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> I am fine with that line of laptops, my ancient X50 is an ancestor of that
> 
> Friend's X52 is also working more or less perfectly, except his ethernet port is somehow not working.
> 
> ...



Since the Laptop's mainly for work I don't think it's a good idea to trade graphics for CPU and battery, As much as I would like a decent amount of graphics, the Sandy Bridge Core I5's come close to my Phenom II quad core in performance, where the A4 and A6 are closer to my Athlon X2

As Far as laptop makes go, I am OK with anything except Fujitsu


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 19, 2012)

cheesy999 said:


> Since the Laptop's mainly for work I don't think it's a good idea to trade graphics for CPU and battery, As much as I would like a decent amount of graphics, the Sandy Bridge Core I5's come close to my Phenom II quad core in performance, where the A4 and A6 are closer to my Athlon X2
> 
> As Far as laptop makes go, I am OK with anything except Fujitsu



In which case there is probably not much else you can do, that laptop (processor wise) is pretty decent bang for buck. HD3000 is not too shabby either, its just a tad weaker than my 4570 and I can game quite a bit. Not the most recent games, but good for the slightly older ones.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 19, 2012)

Can the Mailman have honoury membership for 24 hours..... seems he is bored and needs some culture in his life???


----------



## erocker (Mar 19, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> Can the Mailman have honoury membership for 24 hours..... seems he is bored and needs some culture in his life???



Don't blight your people with his presence.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 19, 2012)

erocker said:


> Don't blight your people with his presence.



Don't you have the USS Star Ship Penis to pilot?


----------



## erocker (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah, and I just blew up Uranus.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 19, 2012)

yes themailman, needs all the culture he can get


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 19, 2012)

erocker said:


> Yeah, and I just blew up Uranus.



Pew, pew!


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 28, 2012)

The laptop I mentioned previously arrived on Monday, everything is brilliant except it refuses to make the restore disks, what can be done about this?

Since it has the windows 7 serial number/product key on a sticker on the bottom would it be possible to just use an ordinary install disk in the event i needed to reinstall windows?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 28, 2012)

cheesy999 said:


> The laptop I mentioned previously arrived on Monday, everything is brilliant except it refuses to make the restore disks, what can be done about this?
> 
> Since it has the windows 7 serial number/product key on a sticker on the bottom would it be possible to just use an ordinary install disk in the event i needed to reinstall windows?



You'd need an OEM copy of Windows 7 not retail. You should have received a product recovery disc with the computer, what brand of notebook is it?

If all else fails, create a WIM image or use a program like Acronis to create one and restore that if your install borks.


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 28, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> You'd need an OEM copy of Windows 7 not retail. You should have received a product recovery disc with the computer, what brand of notebook is it?
> 
> If all else fails, create a WIM image or use a program like Acronis to create one and restore that if your install borks.



No disks with the computer, it had a built in program that launched on first run that was supposed to make the backup disks, however it crashed on the third disk and now it doesn't work

Laptop is an ASUS

I went on the Acronis website and it appears to cost nearly £30, seeing as the hard drive on this is a western digital could i use this version of acronis -->http://support.wdc.com/product/downloaddetail.asp?swid=119&wdc_lang=en


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 28, 2012)

cheesy999 said:


> No disks with the computer, it had a built in program that launched on first run that was supposed to make the backup disks, however it crashed on the third disk and now it doesn't work
> 
> Laptop is an ASUS
> 
> I went on the Acronis website and it appears to cost nearly £30, seeing as the hard drive on this is a western digital could i use this version of acronis -->http://support.wdc.com/product/downloaddetail.asp?swid=119&wdc_lang=en



indeed you could XD

try and order the disks from Asus, it might make it better as you wont have all the bloatware everytime you re-install


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 5, 2012)

WOAH!

NdMk2o1o has been banned, does anyone know if this is permanent or just temporary?

He'll be duly missed.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 5, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> WOAH!
> 
> NdMk2o1o has been banned, does anyone know if this is permanent or just temporary?
> 
> He'll be duly missed.



IMO its probably just a short holiday...people have disagreements online all the time. I dont think he deserves a perma ban


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 5, 2012)

What did he do? Best have gone out in style.

I didn't even get banned for posting a gay nude scene with erocker in it... lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 5, 2012)

He argued with bumblebee about about TN panels vs IPS panels and he got a little mad shall we say.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 5, 2012)

Banned for that.. lal.

Must be TPUs time of the month.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 5, 2012)

well he did break a few rules in the process. I guess enough times to earn 3 strikes against his name. 

I just hope he comes back.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 5, 2012)

I didn't see anything out of line in that thread. Mods must have removed his posts. Hopefully Tatty might be able to see if it's perma.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 5, 2012)

they pinned him for name calling/insulting other members. petty stuff really, nothing above the level that you see in kindergarten.

all he did was call so and so, stupid/dumb and possibly an idiot a few times and that was pretty much it. not what i would call name calling but it still fits in under insulting other members rule. I was there when it all happened.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 5, 2012)

Pfft!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 5, 2012)

He got asked to stop, then was formally warned, then got an infraction, as he already had some stuff outstanding it was added to that, once you get to a certain number it's a ban, in this case it's only for a couple of days I think and then one of his previous expire so he should be back by the end of the weekend latest.

Thing is these things can start petty, people can be asked nicely to stop, they ignore, they then get "formally" asked to stop, then it just escalates leaving Mods no choice.


----------



## MightyMission (Apr 5, 2012)

amazing how people can get wound up so heavily over the interweb


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 5, 2012)

MightyMission said:


> amazing how people can get wound up so heavily over the interweb



As well as it being the internet, you're still having a conversation (and/or debate) with a living person. Just as people can be utter dicks in real life, the same is applied to online (or on the phone etc).

Some members & mods can be _incredibly_ arrogant (without expanding on other characteristics) and think everything they say is gospel. That alone is enough to irritate the fuck out of some. Especially if it happens consistently.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 6, 2012)

extremely sad...
where do you see your infractions?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 6, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> extremely sad...
> where do you see your infractions?



In your User CP.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 6, 2012)

I've had a few yellow cards but have never been sent off. Hmm what to do with the whole of Good Friday ahead of me


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 6, 2012)

LifeOnMars said:


> I've had a few yellow cards but have never been sent off. Hmm what to do with the whole of Good Friday ahead of me



Drink beer, get laid!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 6, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> Drink beer, get laid!



Currently playing Solitaire  Rock & Roll Baby


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 6, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> He got asked to stop, then was formally warned, then got an infraction, as he already had some stuff outstanding it was added to that, once you get to a certain number it's a ban, in this case it's only for a couple of days I think and then one of his previous expire so he should be back by the end of the weekend latest.
> 
> Thing is these things can start petty, people can be asked nicely to stop, they ignore, they then get "formally" asked to stop, then it just escalates leaving Mods no choice.



Tatty, i need points from you, you old fart.

Your daughters are hot and imma meet them soon.

Points... please 

.... 

Edit, i feel all my points should be for sexual related incidents. Nothing to do with the actual forums.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 6, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Tatty, i need points from you, you old fart.
> 
> Your daughters are hot and imma meet them soon.
> 
> ...



More pictures of erocker posing homosexually?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 6, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Tatty, i need points from you, you old fart.
> 
> Your daughters are hot and imma meet them soon.
> 
> ...



The oldest one gets married next week, the youngest has taste so that rulz you out I'm afraid


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 6, 2012)

Does anyone have a Steam gift of Dead Island that I could buy?


----------



## Techtu (Apr 6, 2012)

Before I make a new thread for this problem, can any of you help?

I've just received my nephews laptop yet again (Acer Aspire 5552 - InsydeH20 Bios) and it has issues... 1 short beep, running continuously during boot, the system looks to me as it lags during this time then "speeds" up shortly afterwards to catchup with it's self.

Here's an example of the beep/s 


EDIT: I went ahead to reinstall Windows and well let's say it's not good news, I got as far as wiping the drives and installed a little but now it just keep's restarting an won't let me carry on with the install :O


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 7, 2012)

dunno if you made a previous thread about your nephews laptop. so im gonna ask a few questions...

have you tried testing the ram a module at a time?

taking the hard drive out and hooking up to a PC?

attempted to boot the laptop with either no ram, HDD or both at the same time??


----------



## Techtu (Apr 7, 2012)

I made a threat some months ago about his laptop, but this is a different one now 

Ran MemTest on the RAM an let it run through a few passes, which it did without issue's.

I think the laptop may be overheating aswel as the other issue's because as mentioned it wouldn't let me install Windows due to restarting itself but when I went back for another attempt it worked as should.


Not really done much to test the hardware that I can, yet. I thought I'd come straight here and run things through some of you guy's before I take the thing apart and possibly cause more problems.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 7, 2012)

id jump straight to taking it apart. If you think its overheating then open it up and reapply some new TIM.

give it a good cleaning out with some compressed air - check the cooling fan still works and doesnt make any grinding noises,

make sure the heatsink makes contact with the CPU or GPU its supposed to be cooling. there are a few manufacturers out there that use extremely thick thermal pads to cool GPUs that are totally trash. they tend to leave something like a 1-2mm gap so a copper shim is required.

take it all apart, put it all back together again, and if it doesnt work then it could be a critical hardware failure and can possibly be fixed by stripping the laptop down to the mobo and baking it to reflow the solder.

You wont know until you are confident that youve tried everything you know to fix it.


----------



## Techtu (Apr 7, 2012)

Just of to bed now I'll post updates tomorrow. 

Thanks


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 7, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> More pictures of erocker posing homosexually?



Nah, that'd mean more points from him. I want a variety of points 



Tatty_One said:


> The oldest one gets married next week, the youngest has taste so that rulz you out I'm afraid



You've never met me, lol. I'd make a superb son-in-law


----------



## Techtu (Apr 7, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> id jump straight to taking it apart. If you think its overheating then open it up and reapply some new TIM.



Okay so I've come to realise that I'm actually a bit concious about opening the laptop up, first of all the last time I had a laptop from my nephew I opened it up as screen needed replacing and I broke'd it all-together  Also there is a great big dip in the centre of the keyboard area of the current laptop about 4 or 5 inches in diameter, which leads me to think it may of already caused damage to the components so opening it up would just brake it.

What to do


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 7, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> He argued with bumblebee about about TN panels vs IPS panels and he got a little mad shall we say.





FreedomEclipse said:


> they pinned him for name calling/insulting other members. petty stuff really, nothing above the level that you see in kindergarten.
> 
> all he did was call so and so, stupid/dumb and possibly an idiot a few times and that was pretty much it. not what i would call name calling but it still fits in under insulting other members rule. I was there when it all happened.





Tatty_One said:


> He got asked to stop, then was formally warned, then got an infraction, as he already had some stuff outstanding it was added to that, once you get to a certain number it's a ban, in this case it's only for a couple of days I think and then one of his previous expire so he should be back by the end of the weekend latest.
> 
> Thing is these things can start petty, people can be asked nicely to stop, they ignore, they then get "formally" asked to stop, then it just escalates leaving Mods no choice.





MightyMission said:


> amazing how people can get wound up so heavily over the interweb



Basically I got trolled and fell for it, I said something along the lines of 





> you can't be that stupid


and got an infraction for that alone, nothing else.  I got banned cause I reacted furiously in thread stating how many Richard Heads there is about TPU and told said mod in pm how I felt cause of the pettiness of an infraction for that quote, I knew what was coming and thought it was worth it anyway


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 8, 2012)

I know, but the ban was as a result of older "live" things and an accumilation, what you got for the other day would not have banned you in it's own right if you get my meaning..... where you say you got punished for that alone is not strictly true, after you had been asked to stop you didn't, your final comment was just the final straw...... well thats the way it looks anyway, but I was not involved in the conversations so I may have got that wrong.  The policy for us is simple.... if it's a minor thing, you get asked to stop, either in the thread or by PM, if it continues then it's a more formal zero point warning, and then that is followed by a points infraction, although sometimes, dependant on seriousness it goes straight to a zero pointer followed by a pointer.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 8, 2012)

Good t'have you back anyroad NdMk2o1o!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 8, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> I know, but the ban was as a result of older "live" things and an accumilation, what you got for the other day would not have banned you in it's own right if you get my meaning..... where you say you got punished for that alone is not strictly true, after you had been asked to stop you didn't, your final comment was just the final straw...... well thats the way it looks anyway, but I was not involved in the conversations so I may have got that wrong.  The policy for us is simple.... if it's a minor thing, you get asked to stop, either in the thread or by PM, if it continues then it's a more formal zero point warning, and then that is followed by a points infraction, although sometimes, dependant on seriousness it goes straight to a zero pointer followed by a pointer.



I was not asked to stop tatty, the only thing I said out of line (apparently this construes name calling) in that thread was " you cant be that stupid" I got my infraction for that - FACT. My ban was as a result of me PM'ing the mod and letting them know how I felt about the infraction and putting a further post in said thread to also declare my feelings on the infraction (not in a polite manner I might add), the latter 2 are what got me a ban, however I knew they would though didn't care at the timebecause of such a petty infraction. 

In summary the ban was called for because of my reaction to the infraction, the infraction was not and shouldn't have been given anyway so it's a bit of conundrum really, though I thought I would clear things up for my own sake, don't think I should say any more on the matter in here anyway less the ban stick will be flailing 

Thank's IC


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 8, 2012)

^^^ Ahhhh right.... my eyes must be playing games with me..... you got a warning.......zero points asking you and I quote "Please do not call people stupid"...... this was before you got a formal pointer later....... so you don't consider that was asking you to stop?  As I said, you did not get a ban, you got some points, not nearly enough to get you a ban..... you did however still have points live and the 2 combined caused you to have a temp ban, it is different, If I banned someone they would automatically get 25 points, under normal circumstances that would be a 3 month holiday.

Listen, I am not taking sides here, just saying what I see, if someone asked me to stop, and I didnt' then I would expect a spank, although I acknowledge you did not feel you were asked to stop.  When you sum it up, and probably where we disagree is that calling someone stupid did not get you infracted, not stopping when someone asked you too is actually what caused it.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 8, 2012)

I wonder how points stack up. Do they "decay" over time?


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> I wonder how points stack up. Do they "decay" over time?



An infraction will be worth an amount of points

when you get too many points you get banned

After a set amount of time the infraction will "Expire" and the points will no longer count towards your account


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 8, 2012)

Ah thanks. I have made it a point not to get any points or infractions, and I intend to keep it that way


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 8, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> ^^^ Ahhhh right.... my eyes must be playing games with me..... you got a warning.......zero points asking you and I quote "Please do not call people stupid"...... this was before you got a formal pointer later....... so you don't consider that was asking you to stop?  As I said, you did not get a ban, you got some points, not nearly enough to get you a ban..... you did however still have points live and the 2 combined caused you to have a temp ban, it is different, If I banned someone they would automatically get 25 points, under normal circumstances that would be a 3 month holiday.
> 
> Listen, I am not taking sides here, just saying what I see, if someone asked me to stop, and I didnt' then I would expect a spank, although I acknowledge you did not feel you were asked to stop.



Just checked my PM, I apologies it was an warning not an infraction, not being dishonest here just mistook a warning for an infraction, still being warned for saying "you can't be that stupid can you?" is nursery school stuff imo and uncalled for. Mods seem to let trolls slip as they're not really breaking any rules by being provocative or inciting  

Thanks for the clarification Tatty, like I said I thought it was an infraction not a warning, am happy to admit when I am wrong. 

Anywho, cheers having a few after a productive few days with the kids and in the garden


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 8, 2012)

Whats my PC (tower)worth?

CM storm Sniper - black edition
GAZ68X-UD3-B3
Core i5 2500K
NH-U12P SE2
Gskill 4GB 1600: 7.8.7.24 x2
Asus GTX 570
OCZ Vertex 2 90GB SSD
2TB Seagate 5.9K Sata III HDD
OCZ Fatal1ty 750w PSU
Asus Xonar DX 
Samsung Blu-ray/DVD-RW drive

Components wise, still £1k worth to buy like for like components new from Ebuyer, just wanting to find out if I could build a better performing rig for the same without sacrificing CPU/gaming performance, losing RAM/HDD capacity etc?


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 8, 2012)

Very hard to improve on the 2500K, I don't think its worth your money to sidegrade.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 8, 2012)

IMO your rig is as good as it gets.

In my case its a little different. I could potentially sell of my 2 or 3 hard drives and get 2 3TB ones instead or sell off my 6970s for 1 GTX680 or 7970.

an OC'd 2500k is as good as it gets unless you plan to go SB-E or IB-E


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 8, 2012)

My question is could I improve on the performance for the same money without sacrificing HDD space/SSD/RAM capacity etc


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 8, 2012)

Overall performance or something specific? If it's just games then I wouldn't even waste time considering it. Maybe think of something else to do like case modding to improve airflow and/or aesthetics.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 8, 2012)

One of my mates bought a 2700k which he has a triple and dual rad cooling it, and is running it stock. He only got it to fap over and to make him feel superior. Imo its pointless to buy a chip like that and run it stock but he is a moron anyway as he keeps calling it a 8 core as he is too dumb to understand what HT is or does.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 9, 2012)

tigger said:


> One of my mates bought a 2700k which he has a triple and dual rad cooling it, and is running it stock. He only got it to fap over and to make him feel superior. Imo its pointless to buy a chip like that and run it stock but he is a moron anyway as he keeps calling it a 8 core as he is too dumb to understand what HT is or does.



you know....watercooling does spring a leak occasionally.....


(you didnt hear it from me)


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 9, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Just checked my PM, I apologies it was an warning not an infraction, not being dishonest here just mistook a warning for an infraction, still being warned for saying "you can't be that stupid can you?" is nursery school stuff imo and uncalled for. Mods seem to let trolls slip as they're not really breaking any rules by being provocative or inciting
> 
> Thanks for the clarification Tatty, like I said I thought it was an infraction not a warning, am happy to admit when I am wrong.
> 
> Anywho, cheers having a few after a productive few days with the kids and in the garden



No worries, sad thing is I was looking at the thread at the time and actually thought at the time that you would find yourself cornered with nowhere to run if you get my meaning.... all is good!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 9, 2012)

I need to upgrade my CPU. I don't wanna do the whole motherboard thing just yet. Don't have the money.

Any one know of a good deal floating around?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 9, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> I wonder how points stack up. Do they "decay" over time?



The infraction system is semi automated, in so much as they would normally come with a 3 month sentence so to speak, Mods can custom infract and make that time period less.  For example, I always check infraction history before I infract someone, otherwise you can be in a situation like NdMk was in, for something like his situation I would try to ensure that my infraction was not going to impact to0 highly in relation to the offence and any previous live infractions, so I could lessen the timespan etc

Basically once you hit 15 live points then a member cannot post in threads but can still PM etc, 25 is a ban, 5 or 10 points means little unless it accumilates to more during the live period..... a bit like a suspended sentence!  Last week I 15 pointed someone just for a week to give him a posting holiday, hoping he would come back a little more even tempered, that is rare for me, in the 2 years I have been doing this I have probably only infracted half a dozen people with actual points, I usually find that some simple communication can often solve issues.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 9, 2012)

WhiteLotus said:


> I need to upgrade my CPU. I don't wanna do the whole motherboard thing just yet. Don't have the money.
> 
> Any one know of a good deal floating around?



you don't need to, that board willl run any CPU from the older i7 series

Thats why we love you tatty


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 9, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> you don't need to, that board willl run any CPU from the older i7 series



Just grab a used 1156 off the used market, although I suspect the performance increase will be quite minimal for games.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2012)

my graphic cards for sale!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 17, 2012)

Good luck man, am holding out for 3+ months or so in the hope the 680 will come down closer to £300....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2012)

Rather have the extra vram. Gonna need it if I'm running a catleap!! Well, I suppose nvidia could release a 4gb 680 too


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 17, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Rather have the extra vram. Gonna need it if I'm running a catleap!! Well, I suppose nvidia could release a 4gb 680 too



The 680 2GB seems to do fine on TPU reviews at 2560x1440, I don't see 4GB helping that much unless your running eyefinity. I has Catleap


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 19, 2012)

Wantet to hear your opinion on delivery companies>
what is better DPD or TNT, I asking because I preodered Diablo3 collectors edition and becuase of its price shopto.net dont do delivery with royal mail.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 19, 2012)

Arciks said:


> Wantet to hear your opinion on delivery companies>
> what is better DPD or TNT, I asking because I preodered Diablo3 collectors edition and becuase of its price shopto.net dont do delivery with royal mail.



Go for whichever one had a building closest to your house. (in case it comes at a time you're not at home and you have to collect it)

In other news that Asus laptop I bought broke completely (couldn't even get the power light on ), so i sent it back to ebuyer and they sent me a HP laptop in return, and I have to say this laptop is one of the nicest looking laptops I've ever seen! 

EDIT:If it matters I had 20KG of Audio system delivered via DPD (If I remember correctly) and it arrived in perfect condition on the scheduled date.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 19, 2012)

DPD are quite good IMO, Scan use them exclusively and they have never missed a delivery, but at the same time ive heard a fair amount of complaints


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 19, 2012)

I trust only royal mail,because they sometimes leave packages behind my garbage bins or at neightbours.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 19, 2012)

Arciks said:


> I trust only royal mail,because they sometimes leave packages behind my garbage bins or at neightbours.



Royal mail are being annoyingly fast at the moment, bought something late on Tuesday to be scheduled for delivery on Thursday, and they arrived Wednesday morning when I wasn't there.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 19, 2012)

I mostly buy games with royal mail so they just trow into door mailbox.had only once issue when they lost my parcel.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 19, 2012)

cheesy999 said:


> Royal mail are being annoyingly fast at the moment, bought something late on Tuesday to be scheduled for delivery on Thursday, and they arrived Wednesday morning when I wasn't there.



That ranks as poor service to me.  If you have a delivery date - you kinda expect to be in on it.

As for DPD, I've had zero probs.  I love the notification you get about which hour it's coming in.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 19, 2012)

DPD are VERY good, UPS are good too, have messed up a couple times but mistakes do happen....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 20, 2012)

upgraded tp 3202 bios last night for my mobo - and that has just killed my OC. I need 1.40v to hold 4.9Ghz and it wasnt even stable. ontop of that it wont let me select 1.376v vcore in the bios so ive got no choice but to go 1.375 or 1.40v as it wont take anything in between.

at 1.40v it was stable in prime for longer then 8hrs before it BSOD'd and im not willing to increase my voltage anymore so ive stepped down to 4.8ghz until they release a new bios that isnt bugged.

According to the internets, im not the only one who has had issues with the 3202 bios. loads of people with unlocked 6950s cant use their cards anymore because the bios wont recognize them at all as 6970s.


:EDIT:

and the stupid thing is, i cant even downgrade to an older bios because of UFEI


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 20, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> and the stupid thing is, i cant even downgrade to an older bios because of UFEI



That sucks, no way around it?? 

Could be worse, my ex just asked for a divorce by text  FML


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 20, 2012)

Shit!

>.<

Sorry t'hear that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 20, 2012)

there is a way around it, it was posted up on [H] forums but theres a risk that it could potentially brick the mobo. theres a few people saying it worked for them then theres a few people that are saying it didnt work and now their board wont even post so im scared to try.

searched ebay bios chips for my board just incase i decide to give it a go but they are £11 a pop lol.

Well ive currently tested stable at 4.8Ghz for 10hrs in prime95 now so i will probably stick with it until Asus release a fixed bios. issues with the 3202 bios are well documented online even for the newer Gen3 series boards, but its been 2 months or more since they released 3202 so hopefully they will do one soon.

either way it doesnt matter 4.8Ghz is still good for whatever i need.


and as for the divorce. Im sorry to hear it bud, but women are trouble  its nice to have a chick to cuddle upto and keep the bed warm at night and make it seem like less of an empty space but thats as far as it goes minus all the kitchen jokes.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 21, 2012)

Royal Mail sucks 7/10 times for me,they lost a international letter been sent in January time and only arrived in March,when the 2nd letter came in 2weeks time again in February and been shipped in February.
If i was going to rely on Royal Mail it just has to be 1st class recorded but then again i have had issues with them.
City Link are sometimes d*cks too when,they say they dumped a card when i didn't even receive one and i was waiting for them on the day.


----------



## Millennium (Apr 28, 2012)

This thread isn't as busy as it used to be!

I just today got some new speakers to add to my growing collection.







Ruark Templar (V1) speakers. Bloody gorgeous. Sound better then that. And only £100 off gumtree?! 

Still listening but wow magical sound really high end. Great 

What's your best hifi purchase? This ranks up there for me.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 28, 2012)

Millennium said:


> This thread isn't as busy as it used to be!
> 
> I just today got some new speakers to add to my growing collection.
> 
> ...



AKG 701 phones, still need to invest in a GOOD headphone amp as the cheap tube amp I bought from Ebay really doesn't cut it. Audio equipment is weird, you can literally pay tons for high end stuff that most people wouldn't even be able to hear the difference between that and low end stuff. Also you find yourself analysing sound more when you do buy high end, I guess you want to know that you hear the difference and justify your spend so it kind of takes away from the relaxation of just listening if that makes any sense? 

On vodka sooooo it might not   

Nice bump to the best thread on TPU


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 28, 2012)

I got a £400 Onkyo kit for free. It was delivered to me by accident. 

I think that's a good purchase


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 28, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> I got a £400 Onkyo kit for free. It was delivered to me by accident.
> 
> I think that's a good purchase



you didnt need to sign for it??


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 29, 2012)

My dad simply scribbled on the sheet.

It was addressed to me and everything. This was like 2 months ago. According to the box, it had been moving around depots for 2 weeks before they sent it to me.

Win, imo.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 29, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> My dad simply scribbled on the sheet.
> 
> It was addressed to me and everything. This was like 2 months ago. According to the box, it had been moving around depots for 2 weeks before they sent it to me.
> 
> Win, imo.



well no idea - I was once told by DHL that i needed to pay a £12 customs charge and give the driver the money but the driver didnt ask for it so i didnt pay it.

thought i had got away with it till DHL sent me a letter through the post demanding i pay up lol.

even if its just a scribble, id say you got extremely extremely lucky. as the courier has your address and if the people who sent it saw that it didnt reach the correct location, im sure they will come knocking on your door to claim it back.

I wish i was that lucky as a good onkyo setup is on my to do list to replace my Z5500's


::EDIT::

the one i will most likely be getting is the HT-S5405 unless the HT-S6405 drops in price by the time ive saved up all my pennies


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 29, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> My dad simply scribbled on the sheet.
> 
> It was addressed to me and everything. This was like 2 months ago. According to the box, it had been moving around depots for 2 weeks before they sent it to me.
> 
> Win, imo.



How'd you do this? something you ordered and subsequently cancelled?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 29, 2012)

I got a case from Alex and when that turned up, so did the Onkyo box.

It was un-opened and had all my correct details all over it. Even had my mobile number and a tracking code that was for me.

This was like 2 months ago now. No-one has been yet, so i doubt anyone ever will. If they did, i'd just tell them to go away politely, lol.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 29, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> I got a case from Alex and when that turned up, so did the Onkyo box.
> 
> It was un-opened and had all my correct details all over it. Even had my mobile number and a tracking code that was for me.
> 
> This was like 2 months ago now. No-one has been yet, so i doubt anyone ever will. If they did, i'd just tell them to go away politely, lol.



Ah this the guy some people had issues with receiving items they bought from his on TPU? maybe he packaged it wrong? 

Oh well, gift horse and all that, what exactly was it you received btw?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 29, 2012)

Alex never failed anyone. He left because he didn't enjoy TPU anymore.

It's HT-R548 with surrounds and a sub.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 29, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Alex never failed anyone. He left because he didn't enjoy TPU anymore.
> 
> It's HT-R548 with surrounds and a sub.



My bad, am maybe thinking bout someone else last year. 

Thats a hell of a freebie man, lucky sod


----------



## MilkyWay (May 3, 2012)

Local Council elections today. Had a fun fucking time looking for my poll card.

Scottish Local Elections used to be on the same day as the Scottish Parliamentary Elections but they fucked up the last one (2007) and decided to make it separate. If i remember correctly, they totally fucked up the counting or something.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 3, 2012)

Go Boris Go!

I voted Conservative/Lib Dem for everything.... Labour have had a chance to fuck everything up already


----------



## MoonPig (May 3, 2012)

Forgot to vote, go me. 

Too far to go now and i have coffee ...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 3, 2012)

if your going to vote dont piss it up the wall, tick all the boxs ,see an end to this 25% majority rule bullshit

politics in a nutshell , some guy i pay more then i get , tells me i need to pay more each week to ensure the world dosnt fall appart , all whilst the worlds falling appart, but dont drink smoke or eat your way to happiness because that might end up costing NHS dollers , just run and stuff

and they all have a plan, one they cant tell you yet and is the same as the other teams 

we should have a soddin spokes person not a prime and a council of elders or sumat, plus web, and library based voteing on everything that matters with the council dealing with the menial


----------



## Tatty_One (May 3, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> Go Boris Go!
> 
> I voted Conservative/Lib Dem for everything.... Labour have had a chance to fuck everything up already



Lol, I dont vote nationally but do for the locals but I had to laugh, are we not in a recession again?  Don't we have the highest levels of unemployment since the last Conservative government?  Don't we have the lowest growth for 15 years?  ohhh and funny enuff, we actually have a HIGHER defecit now than we did when they won (because of the lack of growth.... less income coming in negates the savings).

I voted Lib/Dem on my locals because they are good around my area, but lets not kid ourselves, whoever was in power would struggle to straighten this lot out, at least that Labour party could in part blame the US Prime market for some of the woes in 2008, we can't even do that currently.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 3, 2012)

I can't vote, but if I can my vote will go to Boris, I hate Ken with a passion.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 3, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> Go Boris Go!
> 
> I voted Conservative/Lib Dem for everything.... Labour have had a chance to fuck everything up already





In the council elections i decided not to vote by party but by candidate, based on what the fuck they actually plan to do for my local community. I heard that councillors are more important than MSPs/MPs as they actually have the power to spend allocated budgets. They can effect local issues more because they actually decide how it gets spent.

I numbered a local independent (was on council before and is really clued up about the area and its problems), a Labour runner and 2 other people, beyond that i didnt fancy anyone plus i dont think it would matter i mean who in this area is going to number a Tory or a Lib Dem! SNP and Labour are stale, seems like those guys are just there to fill up the City Chambers and try get a majority. The big parties are impersonal and expect us to vote on our party preferences. Saying that though id rather have a Labour led council than SNP.

I lol'd @ the typical SNP Asian guy, Asians vote Asians, fact. I expected people to tell me their policies but i expect the runners where at other polling stations.



Fourstaff said:


> I can't vote, but if I can my vote will go to Boris, I hate Ken with a passion.



Ah that's right London Mayoral Elections are at the same time as the local elections.
Fourstaff, how come you can't vote?

@ Tatty - Seems to me that every party in power likes to blame the last government and bring no solutions of their own. The SNP and Tories are really hammering the its not our fault the last government fucked up. Like i said its not like those parties have offered a much better solution, so seems to me they got in power as a bit of a voter backlash. Im kinda worried that UKIP, BNP and some of those minor parties will make grounds.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 4, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol, I dont vote nationally but do for the locals but I had to laugh, are we not in a recession again?  Don't we have the highest levels of unemployment since the last Conservative government?  Don't we have the lowest growth for 15 years?  ohhh and funny enuff, we actually have a HIGHER defecit now than we did when they won (because of the lack of growth.... less income coming in negates the savings).
> 
> I voted Lib/Dem on my locals because they are good around my area, but lets not kid ourselves, whoever was in power would struggle to straighten this lot out, at least that Labour party could in part blame the US Prime market for some of the woes in 2008, we can't even do that currently.



I know this, but in our area the Labour party are absolute scum.... They really ruined the regeneration of our area... that's the only reason....


Lib dems have some nice ideas but i don't think people think that they can pull it off


----------



## Fourstaff (May 4, 2012)

MilkyWay said:


> Ah that's right London Mayoral Elections are at the same time as the local elections.
> Fourstaff, how come you can't vote?



I am an illegal alien in this country 

Temp residents are not allowed to vote iirc.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 4, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> I am an illegal alien in this country
> 
> Temp residents are not allowed to vote iirc.



thank god im not your pimp otherwise border control/immigration would charge me £10'000 if i was caught whoring your ass on the street.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 11, 2012)

London is the mosty amazing city in the world...so I have just determined firsthand.



FreedomEclipse said:


> thank god im not your pimp otherwise border control/immigration would charge me £10'000 if i was caught whoring your ass on the street.



Hey you finally got some! Ohhhhh...sorry that's the warm IPA talking.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 11, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> London is the mosty amazing city in the world...so I have just determined firsthand.



is their two i didnt much like the one i went to a few times , nah jokein ,was too busy for me tho, and im in manchester


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 11, 2012)

So, two of my colleagues are getting fiber at the of June and I'm not. FU BT FU!


----------



## razaron (May 14, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get a dual 5.25" bay acetal reservoir that _isn't_ an EK-bay Spin reservoir?


----------



## Bo$$ (May 14, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> So, two of my colleagues are getting fiber at the of June and I'm not. FU BT FU!



Got mine done by Sky a few months back


----------



## MoonPig (May 14, 2012)

razaron said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a dual 5.25" bay acetal reservoir that _isn't_ an EK-bay Spin reservoir?



XSPC 750i?


----------



## razaron (May 14, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> XSPC 750i?



That's acrylic. It doesn't matter any more, I just realized that Danger Den ships worldwide.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 14, 2012)

razaron said:


> That's acrylic. It doesn't matter any more, I just realized that Danger Den ships worldwide.



watch for tax dude


----------



## razaron (May 15, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> watch for tax dude



Yeah... I gave up on my search. Since this is my first time water cooling, an EK x2 250 advanced (tube res) will have to do.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 18, 2012)

Hmmmm.... THIS ANDROID TABLET or a 128GB SSD for my HP DM1 'netbook'??


----------



## Fourstaff (May 18, 2012)

I don't see the point of tablets, so SSD gets my vote.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 18, 2012)

yeah I was just thinkin that myself.... Id definitely use my netbook a lot more if it was 'faster'. The E-350 APU is weak when it comes to loading windows up.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 18, 2012)

get a tablet pc


----------



## MilkyWay (May 18, 2012)

Me personally netbook + smartphone kinda negates any need for a tablet, i see a tablet as an extravagant waste. An SSD on the other hand might be a nice boost for the netbook.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 19, 2012)

MilkyWay said:


> Me personally netbook + smartphone kinda negates any need for a tablet, i see a tablet as an extravagant waste. An SSD on the other hand might be a nice boost for the netbook.



thats how i feel, i just assumed you were a tablet dude....

Phone is really good that ways


----------



## Millennium (May 29, 2012)

*oy!*







used to be busy around here - and funny!


----------



## Bo$$ (May 29, 2012)

Millennium said:


> http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/21149689.jpg
> 
> used to be busy around here - and funny!



I know right!


----------



## vega22 (May 29, 2012)

th sun is out, most of the uk are in beer gardens :thumb:


----------



## Fourstaff (May 29, 2012)

Diablo 3 happened


----------



## Millennium (May 29, 2012)

Well I do agree on the awesome weather. But no reason we can't talk about BBQs here!

Also : everyone here knows about hotukdeals right? Worth checking a few times a day!

Also : I need an active subwoofer. Anyone got one (or know where to get one cheapish)?

and Diablo 3, I'm tempted but no time really. Just BF3 if I wanna game for now!


----------



## Bo$$ (May 29, 2012)

Millennium said:


> Also : everyone here knows about hotukdeals right? Worth checking a few times a day!



Yep Bought some Shorts from them today!!!




Millennium said:


> Also : I need an active subwoofer. Anyone got one (or know where to get one cheapish)?



Oh, I just bought a new set of TV speakers with Tesco Points. Best bet is Ebay, you can get some really good re-conditioned or lightly used units


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 29, 2012)

you know your internets no good for shit when pingtest selects maidenhead or milton keynes as the server when your pretty much sitting at a desk 50 or so miles back down south.

Not the worst ive experienced however - one time it bounced me off a server in france.

I think my ISPs servers are having  spaz out again


----------



## Millennium (May 29, 2012)

Not sure this is allowed. hehe







oh yeah. been sitting in a tab on it's own for like a week now!

edit: this image is awesome lolllll


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2012)

Patiently waiting for Novatech to delivery my Samsung 830 SSD 


and now the bad news...

Its going in my HP DM1 and from what a lotta people say, the sata controller on this laptop is pretty weak and wont be able to get the full speed out of the SSD.

theres no clear info if the DM1 supports Sata 6/GBs but many say it does though theres no proof at the same time.

Its currently running a 320GB WD Scorpio Black which i think is Sata 3/GBs.


Wont know about the speeds until it gets here


----------



## Fourstaff (May 31, 2012)

If you are hardworking enough you can dump the M4 to the DM1 and keep the 830 in the tower.


----------



## Millennium (May 31, 2012)

I'm sure it will be fast enough unless that sata controller is really fubared


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2012)

very true. but for some reason my even when i trim all the crap from my current W7 installation on my laptop it seems to come close to 100GBs and i have no idea whats taking up all that space. I dont really use the laptop that much unless im away from home or just lazy and fancy doing my surfing from elsewhere like downstairs.

Could be virus activity but nothings come up on multiple virus and malware scanners. and i want to avoid a complete reinstall of this OS cuz i only installed it a few months ago and doing the windows updates just takes FOREVER - Like literally the whole day because the processing power of the E-350 is just so weak lol

I dont need the extra space on my PC anyway so its good with the M4 for now. having the 256GB SSD in the DM1 would mean i wouldnt need to carry around an external hard drive all the time to store my music, movies and other stuff all the time.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 31, 2012)

Interesting, I only have 64GB used in my entire system. That's including Starcraft II, Diablo 3, TF2 and a bunch of other utility.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2012)

well when it comes to games, I dont have a lot installed. Even though the E-350 is capable of gaming the performance and also the size of the screen often put me off gaming on it more or less completely. so far ive only got Guild Wars, Torchlight and WORMS installed. (man i miss my old 14.1" warhorse!!)

and since this is more or less a fresh install of W7, I dont have the usual bloatware that comes with most new laptops.


:EDIT:

not to mention how hot the hard drive in this gets when gaming or running anything hard drive intensive like virus scans or downloading. thats another reason why I was so keen to move to SSD.

Really it just ticked all the right boxes.

Lower power requirement = more battery power when away from mains.

Less heat = more comfortable when laptop is in use.

SSD = no moving parts and it boots up lightning fast and feels more responsive as the system quite easily gets bogged down when it comes to running multiple apps/tasks


TBH getting this laptop was bit of a double edged sword. but I knew exactly what i was getting when i purchased it so I cant really say that i didnt know it would be this bad.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 31, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well when it comes to games, I dont have a lot installed. Even though the E-350 is capable of gaming the performance and also the size of the screen often put me off gaming on it more or less completely. so far ive only got Guild Wars, Torchlight and WORMS installed. (man i miss my old 14.1" warhorse!!)
> 
> and since this is more or less a fresh install of W7, I dont have the usual bloatware that comes with most new laptops.



How did you hit 100GB then? Everything you need media wise you can just stream it from your rig.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2012)

well both my steam folder and music folder take up about 40GB.

total usage at the moment is about 113GB. I currently dont have many apps installed I did have photshop/paintshop but i uninstalled when i was trying to see how much crap i could trim off so i could go with a 128GB SSD instead of a 256GB one as they are so cheap.

Minus the music and steam total usaged is about 75 or 77GB. Ive really got no idea whats taking up all that space.


ah forgot to mention that i also had League Of Legends installed. that probably takes up about 3GB or less


----------



## MoonPig (May 31, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well both my *steam folder and music folder take up about 40GB.*
> 
> total usage at the moment is about 113GB. I currently dont have many apps installed I did have photshop/paintshop but i uninstalled when i was trying to see how much crap i could trim off so i could go with a 128GB SSD instead of a 256GB one as they are so cheap.
> 
> ...



My Music takes up 150GB, Films 500GB, Television 250GB and Games 150GB...

Never looked back from my 2TB Green drive. But i agree, i'm seriously going to look at a 128/256GB SSD when i get back off holiday (7 weeks).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> My Music takes up 150GB, Films 500GB, Television 250GB and Games 150GB...
> 
> Never looked back from my 2TB Green drive. But i agree, i'm seriously going to look at a 128/256GB SSD when i get back off holiday (7 weeks).



My music takes up about 500GBs or more on my main rig. I dont have that much storage on this laptop so ive just tried to pick only my favorite bands/artists which took me like a whole weekend to do going through my entire collection


----------



## MoonPig (May 31, 2012)

Not thought about an external drive to pop it all on?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2012)

thats what the 320GB in this laptop's gonna become as soon as the SSD gets here.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2012)

well  Novatech has updated their stock status over 3 times in the last 10hrs since i placed the order. I think i can safely say that out of that 175 stock that was in today, mine wasnt among them. their status now says '5 at Suppliers' or whatever that means.

I still think its unfair to bug them and ask for an ETA. Probably wont get it untill tuesday or wednesday next week!

:EDIT:


ahh my bad, I was looking at the 128GB version. was checking the price and saw it dropped from £154 to £130 and i was like WTF - better contact them and see if i can take advantage of the price drop. but then i looked again and it was only the 128GB version 

man, the SSD is so close i can almost taste its MLC goodness


----------



## razaron (May 31, 2012)

I ordered a bunch (40) of parts from OCUK. They were taking their sweet time getting the stuff shipped, so I called them up. Turns out some of the stuff I ordered went out of stock. They've refunded me the delivery costs and are going to send everything as they become available (for free, of course).


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 31, 2012)

OCZ Agility 3 256GB for £140.... crazy ass prices. Soon as they drop to a ton it will take wild horses to stop me grabbing one at that price. 

OCZ 480GB Agility 3 SSD - Solid State Drives | Ebu...


----------



## Millennium (May 31, 2012)

Anyone in the UK pick up one of these monitor bargains?

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2643005#post2643005
Did you get hit with customs? Also, matt or gloss? cheap one?

cheers !


----------



## MoonPig (May 31, 2012)

razaron said:


> I ordered a bunch (40) of parts from OCUK. They were taking their sweet time getting the stuff shipped, so I called them up. Turns out some of the stuff I ordered went out of stock. They've refunded me the delivery costs and are going to send everything as they become available (for free, of course).



You ordered from OcUK, that's your problem right there.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 31, 2012)

Millennium said:


> Anyone in the UK pick up one of these monitor bargains?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2643005#post2643005
> Did you get hit with customs? Also, matt or gloss? cheap one?
> ...



No customs hit here, I got gloss, don't think there was a difference but tbh it hasn't bothered me in the slightest and would only be a problem in really bright direct light, anything else and it's a non issue. Gloss seems to display colours more vividly also imo


----------



## Millennium (May 31, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> OCZ Agility 3 256GB for £140.... crazy ass prices. Soon as they drop to a ton it will take wild horses to stop me grabbing one at that price.
> 
> OCZ 480GB Agility 3 SSD - Solid State Drives | Ebu...



omfg wow

need 4


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2012)

I knew about the OCZ Agility deal ages ago - its been up on HotDeals for a while.

the Samsung 830 has more heat though. its a better drive then the OCZ


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone having issues with Steam? keep getting "Unable to connect to Steam network..."


----------



## Millennium (Jun 2, 2012)

Seems fine here NdMk2o1o


----------



## razaron (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone know of a good deal on an active dual-link DVI-D to DP adapter?

EDIT: Has anyone tried this? If so, what do you think?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 2, 2012)

Millennium said:


> Seems fine here NdMk2o1o



Was peerblock blocking it DOH


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok im starting to get extremely dire now...

I paid for my new SSD last thursday but theres limited stock everywhere and i was hoping id be lucky enough to grab on from the last batch. Unfortunately Novatech's promise of new stock doesnt seem to have turned up, and i contacted them on last friday about it after there was some mess up on their site which said that particular SSD was no longer being sold.

Anyway long story short - ive paid for the SSD, but they dont have it in stock and Im getting desperate, as i was really hoping to get it in on monday, Novatech still list the stock status as '149 coming tomorrow' but its ben like that since thursday and the guy on live chat said they would be getting new stock if not later in the day then on saturday which i wasnt sure if he was bullshitting or not.... ANYWAY a Sandisk Extreme 240GB only costs a little more and i was considering changing my order to one of those instead of waiting for the samsung 830 which no one seems to know for sure when new stock is coming in. 

what do you guys think?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 4, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ok im starting to get extremely dire now...
> 
> I paid for my new SSD last thursday but theres limited stock everywhere and i was hoping id be lucky enough to grab on from the last batch. Unfortunately Novatech's promise of new stock doesnt seem to have turned up, and i contacted them on last friday about it after there was some mess up on their site which said that particular SSD was no longer being sold.
> 
> ...



Sandisk dude! tis a good idea to swap


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2012)

Well I got the new SSD installed  cloning the old hard drive was a bit of a bitch though asthe HP bios wouldnt let Acronis initiate when it booted up to carry on the cloning process. but i got around it by using my PC and 2 USB sata docking bays. took about an hour & a bit because USB 2.0 is slow as shit when it comes to data transfer, but its all good.

Not gonna wipe my old hard drive yet incase it all goes terribly wrong and the SSD dies or starts causing issues as this its running a 2281 controller. 
Shouldnt be a problem though as this is an AMD chipset and not a intel


hmmm Im getting the full speed out of the SSD, but start up is still a little slow but thats to be expected as the E-350 is weak 

still a huge leap forward when it comes to a hard drive though, laptop runs a lot cooler and quieter and doesnt complain so much when i got a lot more apps and windows open.


----------



## Techtu (Jun 13, 2012)

Quick question because I'm an idiot...

I've not updated my RAID driver since I installed Windows, how do I get the latest driver and install it?


----------



## Millennium (Jun 13, 2012)

This one I think.

edit: something makes me think we are actually around version 12 of these and they changed the name but I can't find them anywhere!


----------



## Millennium (Jun 15, 2012)

In case anyone misses this in the UK today:

Kingston 120GB ssd 555/510 85kiops £65

at that price I had to bite. Free delivery for eligible hexus/avforums members.

Direct link to Scan: http://www.scan.co.uk/products/120g...lc-flash-read-555mb-s-write-510mb-s-85k-iops-


----------



## Techtu (Jun 15, 2012)

Millennium said:


> In case anyone misses this in the UK today:
> 
> Kingston 120GB ssd 555/510 85kiops £65
> 
> ...



Damn! Now I have to be nice to the girlfriend so she can borrow me a little bit of dosh


----------



## Eternalchaos (Jun 15, 2012)

Millennium said:


> In case anyone misses this in the UK today:
> 
> Kingston 120GB ssd 555/510 85kiops £65
> 
> ...



Damn thats cheaper than the OCZ Vortex 3 120Gb I picked up from Aria (£70)


----------



## Techtu (Jun 15, 2012)

Eternalchaos said:


> Damn thats cheaper than the OCZ Vortex 3 120Gb I picked up from Aria (£70)



I was just trying to find a cheaper choice for the same specs and I can't find one anywhere! 

Also the one on Aria you brought is now £73.98 so you've not done bad at all either way


----------



## Eternalchaos (Jun 15, 2012)

Techtu said:


> I was just trying to find a cheaper choice for the same specs and I can't find one anywhere!
> 
> Also the one on Aria you brought is now £73.98 so you've not done bad at all either way



The one I picked up was from the open box section http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Open+Box+Products 2weeks ago wish I waited now, I could of had a warranty


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 15, 2012)

Eternalchaos said:


> The one I picked up was from the open box section http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Open+Box+Products 2weeks ago wish I waited now, I could of had a warranty



You should still get a manufacturers warranty with open box, albeit it may be less?


----------



## Eternalchaos (Jun 15, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> You should still get a manufacturers warranty with open box, albeit it may be less?



I got one but it is only 30days


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 15, 2012)

Eternalchaos said:


> I got one but it is only 30days



Thats poor, I bought a refurbished GTX280 a while back and got 6 months with it!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 15, 2012)

Eternalchaos said:


> I got one but it is only 30days



30 days with Aria, 3 years with OCZ


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2012)

This time last month --> Having problems with backup software "What's the chance a hard drive will go wrong now?, I'll fix it later!"

As of 10 minutes ago --> Entire operating system and 600gb of data lost "oh..."

So to anyone reading this, BACKUP EVERYTHING NOW, because you never know when things'll stop working.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 17, 2012)

cheesy999 said:


> This time last month --> Having problems with backup software "What's the chance a hard drive will go wrong now?, I'll fix it later!"
> 
> As of 10 minutes ago --> Entire operating system and 600gb of data lost "oh..."
> 
> So to anyone reading this, BACKUP EVERYTHING NOW, because you never know when things'll stop working.



Sorry to hear your loss. I spread my stuff with backups across 3 different harddrives, so I am safe (other than a massive blaze knocking my flat down, but I will have bigger worries when that happens)


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jun 20, 2012)

Chances of England going all the way in Euro 2012 anyone? I think we may fall before the final, possibly on penalties to the Germans


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 20, 2012)

LifeOnMars said:


> Chances of England going all the way in Euro 2012 anyone? I think we may fall before the final, possibly on penalties to the Germans



The England game yesterday was dire, Milner and Ashley Young where particularly garbage. Nobody expects England to win so they might as well go for it in a blaze of glory rather then footer around with the ball.

Germany are strong and look up for it but other than that its anyones tournament with some luck.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jun 20, 2012)

MilkyWay said:


> The England game yesterday was dire, Milner and Ashley Young where particularly garbage. Nobody expects England to win so they might as well go for it in a blaze of glory rather then footer around with the ball.
> 
> Germany are strong and look up for it but other than that its anyones tournament with some luck.



It was bad, Gerrard played well though and we seem to have the luck this year. I'm hoping that we show a bit more flair and fluidity against the Italians.

The German team scares me most, I think we could take Spain. Shame about the paddys but at least they had awesome support.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 20, 2012)

LifeOnMars said:


> Chances of England going all the way in Euro 2012 anyone? I think we may fall before the final, possibly on penalties to the Germans



So you actually think we might beat the italians?  I doubt that very much lol, but hey who knows, I got 6-1 on England reaching the quarter finals, I placed my bet in April, if they make the Semi's I double up at 12-1, shame I only bet £25!


----------



## Millennium (Jun 20, 2012)

I much preferred the 3-2 game earlier.

Saying that, we are doing better then I expected


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jun 20, 2012)

@ Tatty - I think we can easily beat the Italians, nothing to fear IMHO. That said, I hope it's a good, flowing match with plenty of action.

@Millenium - The Sweden match was awesome, made all the more sweeter because Zlatan had a go at Joe Hart after the swedes went 2-1 up.


----------



## Millennium (Jun 20, 2012)

just bought this

http://www.bkelec.com/hifi/Sub_Woofers/XLS200-DF.htm







HIGHLY recommended!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 20, 2012)

England is going down against Italy. Not that I am anti English or something, but they always choke when it comes to knockout stages and I don't want to be disappointed again.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 20, 2012)

Englands problem is nobody plays like they do for their clubs, everybody plays predicable in their passing and movement.

Id be more worried about the Italians than the Spanish. Italy have strong players and when in possession they play neat accurate football. You need to play a wide out ball against Italy as they dont have any wingers, instead Italy play a lot of holding and box to box central midfielders. Walcott will struggle against the stronger Italian players and like i said in my other post the other wingers have been guff. That's if Italy bring their game, they might not "turn up" they have been known to.

I still cant believe the Czechs and Greece managed to qualify from their group.

Hasn't been that great a tournament, beats the 2010 World Cup tho lol.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello folks!

Unrelated to current conversation but who has the iyama monitor with the scratch on it?

Care to get in touch? : ]


----------



## Millennium (Jun 22, 2012)

It looks like I have committed to buying a £400 monitor and a £450 TV this weekend lol! Coupled with my recent £255 sub purchase I will be WELL into my overdraft this month hahah!!

anyway they are both worth it (and second hand). Don't need them but w/e


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jun 23, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> Unrelated to current conversation but who has the iyama monitor with the scratch on it?
> 
> Care to get in touch? : ]



Qubit.


----------



## Millennium (Jun 24, 2012)

For those of you who have been thinking of getting a mechanical keyboard, but put off by the cost, this might be of interest:

EBAY

Couple of caveats:

MX Blue only (but genuine)
Second hand
US layout only (could be fixed)

But the price is amazing, around £20 delivered each. I bought two (one for work) and messaged him directly for £2 off the postage. Not bad!

I think they may go pretty quick. Good luck....


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 24, 2012)

Very tempted, but my G11 still works so I am not going to replace it just yet.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2012)

Millennium said:


> For those of you who have been thinking of getting a mechanical keyboard, but put off by the cost, this might be of interest:
> 
> EBAY
> 
> ...



too low feedback (as a seller and buyer) for my liking - Id avoid, but for £20 i suppose its worth the gamble for some

keyboard is non-usb, has no LEDs, no media keys and overall build quality is possibly suspect.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 24, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> keyboard is non-usb, has no LEDs, no media keys and overall build quality is possibly suspect.



Most people can live without those


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 24, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Very tempted, but my G11 still works so I am not going to replace it just yet.



im going to pick up something like that soon


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Most people can live without those



Not me, Its the difference between driving an old broken down gypsy banger and an F22 lightning


----------



## Millennium (Jun 24, 2012)

I agree that lack of USB is a drawback. Everything else I can happily overlook - and the reviews out there are really surprisingly good.

not worried about lack of feedback since I paid by paypal CC.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 24, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not me, Its the difference between driving an old broken down gypsy banger and an F22 lightning



No it's not, it's the difference between driving a 1960's E Type Jag and a 2010 Jauguar XF, the XF is great with its pretty toys but when it comes to real substance there is only one winner!  

Edit:  getting back to things of real importance..... it's the "big" game in a few minutes.... my prediction..... England 0 - 2 Italy


----------



## Millennium (Jun 24, 2012)

I hope not! I got a free £10 bet on England - stand to win £18  Adds some interest

Off to the local walkabout to watch it soon though. Kickoff is apparently 8:30pm btw (correct me if I'm wrong)...


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2012)

Millennium said:


> For those of you who have been thinking of getting a mechanical keyboard, but put off by the cost, this might be of interest:
> 
> EBAY
> 
> ...



Its around £20, Freedoms keyboard is a Corsair which has more features but is also much more expensive. LOOKS a hell of a lot like a Unicomp Customiser Keyboard (case) except with Cherry MX Blues instead of the buckling spring switches. IMO £20 for a pure typing board (id use it as a typing board not a gaming board) it looks nice like it would do a good job.

As an addendum, PS/2 is superior because you get full n/key rollover; my Zowie came with a USB to PS/2 converter for n/key rollover and you can buy for £1 on ebay one that takes PS/2 and makes it USB anyway if you only have USB ports.

@Millennium - When yours comes in let us know what the build quality is like, im very tempted to pick one up at that price to use on another pc.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2012)

After a bit of googling seems like the seller is a bit dodgy and the boards are not that great in condition. See i thought it was NEW but seems like the seller sends really badly used keyboards.

I thought it was a bit too good to be true.

http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?31954-TVS-Gold-%28Cherry-Blue%29-Ebay-UK-%A319-shipped-DO-NOT-BUY


----------



## gumpty (Jun 24, 2012)

Good Lord this game of football is boring.

Someone score soon, please. I'm almost past caring which team wins.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 24, 2012)

gumpty said:


> Good Lord this game of football is boring.
> 
> Someone score soon, please. I'm almost past caring which team wins.



Its extra time and I have had several Brandy's so boring it aint!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2012)

Whoever wins the game will probably get destroyed by Germany if they play like this. Its looking more like penalties


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 24, 2012)

Classic England exit


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2012)

Nae luck England, now to see if Italy can withstand the Jerries.


----------



## gumpty (Jun 24, 2012)

England looked good for about 10 mins in the first half. Pretty rubbish for the other 110 mins.

They should be happy they don't get to be completely humiliated by Germany.

Bring on the next World Cup.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 25, 2012)

Piss poor TBH, we may be more like a team should be now however we have not really got anyone who can play, tactically Roy was way off the mark, why on earth did he play 4-4-2 against a team that swamped and controlled the midfield, we should have played 5-3-2, we actually have the right kind of fullbacks to be wingbacks and with 3 in the centre we may have actually got more ball.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 27, 2012)

so i purchased one of these watt meters  as i was curious what my total power draw was. and ive been keeping an eye on it while running a few benches (no furmark as im not stress testing and that would skew the results as it doesnt really reflect normal or average usage)

so far i have found out that my E-350 HP DM1 has a max powerdraw of 25w but it only tends to hit 25w for a few seconds before dropping back to 24w. It idles at around 17-18w

My pc however is pretty suprising as it runs two room heaters...

Idle - 170w tops, It tends to sit just under 170w and fluctates between that and 168w

Max power draw while running a metro2033 bench with everything maxed out including DOF was 591w

to think that I spent around £160 for my PSU back when i was building this PC. I could have saved myself much much money and either kept my Corsair TX750w or gone with a good 850w model which most likely could have saved me upto £60-70


Oh well.... Never skimp out on your PSU


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> so i purchased one of these watt meters  as i was curious what my total power draw was. and ive been keeping an eye on it while running a few benches (no furmark as im not stress testing and that would skew the results as it doesnt really reflect normal or average usage)
> 
> so far i have found out that my E-350 HP DM1 has a max powerdraw of 25w but it only tends to hit 25w for a few seconds before dropping back to 24w. It idles at around 17-18w
> 
> ...



Seasonics X's blow away anything under the Corsair name. I would take a look at them if I were you.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Seasonics X's blow away anything under the Corsair name. I would take a look at them if I were you.



not in the market for a new PSU. I was just saying i could have save myself some serious money when i built this rig last year


----------



## Millennium (Jun 27, 2012)

I reckon almost everyone massively over pays for PSU watts. Yes a quality PSI is important, but a quality 500w would probably be enough for 90-95% of people

nevermind! I am guilty - my 650w probably maxes around 300-350


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2012)

Millennium said:


> I reckon almost everyone massively over pays for PSU watts. Yes a quality PSI is important, but a quality 500w would probably be enough for 90-95% of people
> 
> nevermind! I am guilty - my 650w probably maxes around 300-350



I don't


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a very nice time in the system builder section shouting at everyone to reduce their PSU 

Especially now that everything is focused on delivering on max perf/watt. 500w is good enough for 7870/670 + 2600K really


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 27, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> I have a very nice time in the system builder section shouting at everyone to reduce their PSU
> 
> Especially now that everything is focused on delivering on max perf/watt. 500w is good enough for 7870/670 + 2600K really



the problem is, No one really sits down and calculates the total powerdraw of their system before they  buy their parts.

Its always like "1000w??? Yeah thats gonna be enough" while looking at a single GTX 670, 3770k setup. Its just how people work it seems


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 27, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the problem is, No one really sits down and calculates the total powerdraw of their system before they  buy their parts.
> 
> Its always like "1000w??? Yeah thats gonna be enough" while looking at a single GTX 670, 3770k setup. Its just how people work it seems



That will be our job to point them in the right direction


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 27, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> I have a very nice time in the system builder section shouting at everyone to reduce their PSU



You'd have a job convincing me  I like to run a PSU at only 50% load, as the closer you get to 50% load, the more efficiency you get, generally.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 27, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> so i purchased one of these watt meters  as i was curious what my total power draw was. and ive been keeping an eye on it while running a few benches (no furmark as im not stress testing and that would skew the results as it doesnt really reflect normal or average usage)
> 
> so far i have found out that my E-350 HP DM1 has a max powerdraw of 25w but it only tends to hit 25w for a few seconds before dropping back to 24w. It idles at around 17-18w
> 
> ...



I recently did the same to find mine maxes out at 657 watts folding on everything(typical useage), less then i expected or calculated, but you do have to allow a bit more for startup what with all them motors starting up, its this point that kills most Psu's

one bonus of scarcely grazeing a 1200 watt psu is that it runs quieter too

did anyone else have the comedy of upgradeing to a modular Psu , joyfully expecting less mess,,,, only to find its 

a, bigger anyway
b, all connectors needed plugging in bar 1 tut
c, with connectors in its massively bigger and messier then it ever was


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I recently did the same to find mine maxes out at 657 watts folding on everything(typical useage), less then i expected or calculated, but you do have to allow a bit more for startup what with all them motors starting up, its this point that kills most Psu's
> 
> one bonus of scarcely grazeing a 1200 watt psu is that it runs quieter too
> 
> ...



I didnt have any of those issues.


----------



## Millennium (Jun 27, 2012)

Keyboards arrived at work today. Tried one out. First impressions - 

They are second hand but don't seem worn and are pretty clean.
Fairly good build quality, solid and heavy.
MX Blues are really a joy a little loud I'm getting used to them.

Only negative so far - most of the keys can get stuck below their normal height after pressing sometimes. Not enough for actuation, just enough to look silly. Also space bar is a little temperamental.

Very happy overall. This dell keyboard at home feels like crap now. Big improvement, well worth £20 inc. Came gift wrapped (!) which caused much amusement at work. Postage was like £8.60 so the £10 I paid is just fine.

Would recommend.... if you dont wanna drop £70+ on one.



Millennium said:


> For those of you who have been thinking of getting a mechanical keyboard, but put off by the cost, this might be of interest:
> 
> EBAY
> 
> ...


----------



## Millennium (Jun 27, 2012)

Is it just me or does it seem she is not actually that fit (in this pic)?

nevermind - still worth a post!

_also: this pic will die in a day or two_


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 27, 2012)

Millennium said:


> http://images.4chan.org/b/src/1340826893294.jpg
> 
> Is it just me or does it seem she is not actually that fit (in this pic)?
> 
> ...




first rule of 4chan:- there will be no hotlinking from 4chan


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey guys,it's been a while...

I got a 120gb samsung 830 (sata II) -and with atto it seemed to peak around 270mb/s
i just ran atto again with my 120gb ocz octane s2 (sata III) and its only peaking around 170mb/s..any ideas? 
Everything else in the system is the same other than a different GPU..
it seems slower to boot aswell..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2012)

Octanes arent the fastest drives out of OCZ's lineup afaik. its probably a controller issue when it detects its being used in Sata II mode instead of Sata III.

have you checked for the latest firmware?


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 30, 2012)

ahh yes,my mobo doesnt support sata 3...i flashed the latest firmware 4.14 i think,maybe its just a crappy drive-i expected better to be honest but then it was only £62 

Festival over pontoon docks stratford today,gonna be a good one


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2012)

you can get 128GB kingston Ultra's for a little more and its much faster. Im seeing lot of 120/128GB SSDs dropping to just under the £70 mark.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 30, 2012)

The 240/256GB SSDs are already on their way south of £140, I don't see why you wouldn't get those instead


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> The 240/256GB SSDs are already on their way south of £140, I don't see why you wouldn't get those instead



I bought my friend a Crucial M4 256GB for £134 - excellent deal


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 1, 2012)

Good to see the prices are coming down so much on SSD's, bodes well for a future build


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 1, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I didnt have any of those issues.



ive modded some issues away with some cable tidying


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 2, 2012)

I only wanted to spend x amount on a component at the time,but i'll just resign the ssd to my mrs lappy or something when i next have an urge to buy something pc related,
Next time i will consult you guys for an idea of whats what...damn impulse buying!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 9, 2012)

Anyone from Croydon or near croydon?


----------



## Millennium (Jul 9, 2012)

Not really, 13 miles :/

What do you need though?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 9, 2012)

Just someone to check out a guitar custom shop to see if their legit, this old guitar ive had since school needs a complete overhaul


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 18, 2012)

Hell-oh! I'm back!!


----------



## Millennium (Jul 18, 2012)

OMG! It LIVES!

Ok folks, I have:

27" IPS Monitor
Decent PC (5870 but meh I don't game too much)
Decent amp
Very decent speakers
Even better subwoofer
Gaming Mouse
Mechanical Keyboard (s)
Broken 50" telly (!)

I have a decent job and can afford whatever < 5K or so

What next people?

inbf telly (didn't use it much)
inbf hooker

<speculative post ends 

edit: a holiday - YES! Recommendations welcome for a good holiday with some DECENT nightlife!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 18, 2012)

A holiday.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 18, 2012)

Millennium said:


> OMG! It LIVES!
> 
> Ok folks, I have:
> 
> ...



Replace that ram with some of this 30nm goodness..... just look at the reviews for OC potential..... then get the divider up and it will perfectly compliment that CPU overclock and at that price it's a must!.....

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-017-SA


----------



## Millennium (Jul 18, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> Replace that ram with some of this 30nm goodness..... just look at the reviews for OC potential..... then get the divider up and it will perfectly compliment that CPU overclock and at that price it's a must!.....
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-017-SA



LOL!

Have that already! Cheers though. My mobo only wants to run it 1 channel at the moment (2133) but I may be able to fix that  

Thanks though. I got the non LP version for about £37 delivered from Europe


----------



## Techtu (Jul 18, 2012)

Just got a mates laptop to have a look at, power seems to be there but nothing showing any signs of life - No screen backlight, no fan spin up and no ejecting of the DVD drive is this a dead motherboard?


----------



## Millennium (Jul 19, 2012)

Shouldn't the CD drive eject anyway when powered? If so suspect your power again maybe?


----------



## Techtu (Jul 19, 2012)

True it should but the power light lights up when turned on and also the light for when the charger is plugged in so there must be power to it?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 19, 2012)

Millennium said:


> OMG! It LIVES!
> 
> Ok folks, I have:
> 
> ...



Go to Rotterdam, get high in the day time, drunk in the night time, wake up with strange people!

I REALLY recommend camp sites when going over to the Nederlands, you'll meet so many cool people. That will be willing to share tents and more


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 19, 2012)

Techtu said:


> True it should but the power light lights up when turned on and also the light for when the charger is plugged in so there must be power to it?



Any morse code blink? It can point to errors. You can manually eject CD, just look for a hole in the drive (usually next to the eject button) and poke something sharp and sturdy in. 

Hmm, what can I buy with £5k ...


----------



## Techtu (Jul 19, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> *Any morse code blink*? It can point to errors. You can manually eject CD, just look for a hole in the drive (usually next to the eject button) and poke something sharp and sturdy in.
> 
> Hmm, what can I buy with £5k ...



I didn't know laptops did this, I need to get with the times huh 

I'll have a little read with Google and then have another look at the laptop.




What to buy with 5K... I'd go with a Blue Tree Python.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 19, 2012)

Thailand! it's cheap and absolutely wild  Laos is beautiful too..


----------



## Techtu (Jul 21, 2012)

The laptop does blink the low battery light (one long blink) but I can't find any codes for these blinks?

EDIT: Actually I don't it was any sort of blink code after all, The lights just stay on if it is plugged into the AC adapter.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 21, 2012)

Guys, has anyone seen LifeOnMars recently? Paid him for some RAM 2 weeks ago and heard nothing since.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> Guys, has anyone seen LifeOnMars recently? Paid him for some RAM 2 weeks ago and heard nothing since.



not really,

then again I havent been around much myself. as my training takes up a lot of my time


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 21, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> Guys, has anyone seen LifeOnMars recently? Paid him for some RAM 2 weeks ago and heard nothing since.



last i saw him was 2 weeks ago


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 21, 2012)

Edit: i need a case actually XD I've found a decent one for £20 but i would rather get one from here


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 25, 2012)

Just got back from pantherx12's place; it's never nice leaving a house that has more shiny tech than your own


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 25, 2012)

Just saw the olympic torch go past. was fun to watch, nice atmosphere


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 25, 2012)

I was on BBC news when the torch went past; b*stards! at least they caught my good side tho


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 25, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> I was on BBC news when the torch went past; b*stards! at least they caught my good side tho



Least there was film coverage


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 9, 2012)

Woah everybody too busy watching the olympics?

On a random note decided to install and play a bit of the original FEAR last night and updated it which I don'ty think I had done before and was able to play at 2560x1440, damn it still looks sexy even today, going to play through some more over the weekend


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 11, 2012)

*Echoooooo ...........Echoooooo..................Echooooo.............Echoooooo....................Echooooooo*


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 11, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> *Echoooooo ...........Echoooooo..................Echooooo.............Echoooooo....................Echooooooo*





NdMk2o1o said:


> Woah everybody too busy watching the olympics?
> 
> On a random note decided to install and play a bit of the original FEAR last night and updated it which I don'ty think I had done before and was able to play at 2560x1440, damn it still looks sexy even today, going to play through some more over the weekend




LOL, I've been watching the olympics a great deal...


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 11, 2012)

Not interested in the slightest myself, only interested cuz the kids love it. Until I watched Murray - man, he got me hyped. Guy was wicked to watch. Was painful watching that woman fail in the doubles so hard though. 
The other half and the kids are going to watch the paralympics in September, which will be cool. I get a whole day to myself


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 11, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> Not interested in the slightest myself, only interested cuz the kids love it. Until I watched Murray - man, he got me hyped. Guy was wicked to watch. Was painful watching that woman fail in the doubles so hard though.
> The other half and the kids are going to watch the paralympics in September, which will be cool. I get a whole day to myself



No love for beach volleyball or gymnastics *wink wink*


----------



## Millennium (Aug 11, 2012)

Still got that 5K! :/


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 11, 2012)

Millennium said:


> Still got that 5K! :/



? lol


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 11, 2012)

I am considering getting back into hardware again. A sign that I need a hobby.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 11, 2012)

WhiteLotus said:


> I am considering getting back into hardware again. A sign that I need a hobby.



I can't afford to get into hardware again lol though my rig is still fairly high end atm, just got fired yesterday too, fuck knows how I'm going to cope but oh well, taking my asshole boss to a tribunal


----------



## Millennium (Aug 11, 2012)

Good luck with that man, my understanding is if you have a 1/2 decent reason you will get your money!


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 11, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> beach volleyball



That was amazing, only event i got tickets for


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 14, 2012)

So got an interview on Thursday for a very similar role and about 5K better basic salary inc commisions etc  (I am an account manager in IT sales) so fingers crossed!!


----------



## Millennium (Aug 14, 2012)

Should I go out TPU? I've had like 6 beers (chilling etc) and the likely place is reasonably busy on a tuesday and about 10 mins away.

other option: go to work and be shit hot again tomorrow 

edit: until 11:05 to decide !

edit2: I'm going to be good. It's a freaking tuesday after all


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 14, 2012)

Millennium said:


> Should I go out TPU? I've had like 6 beers (chilling etc) and the likely place is reasonably busy on a tuesday and about 10 mins away.
> 
> other option: go to work and be shit hot again tomorrow
> 
> edit: until 11:05 to decide !



Meh you have started may as well finish, I try not to drink on school nights (haven't got to worry about that now though) but if I do I do it properly


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 14, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> So got an interview on Thursday for a very similar role and about 5K better basic salary inc commisions etc  (I am an account manager in IT sales) so fingers crossed!!



Good luck bro, that hardware never buys itself


----------



## Millennium (Aug 15, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> So got an interview on Thursday for a very similar role and about 5K better basic salary inc commisions etc  (I am an account manager in IT sales) so fingers crossed!!



Indeed, good luck. 5K is a lot for that role.

For those wondering I got what I expected in my recent promotion - more than the original offer and I am pretty happy with that. 4.5K up in 1 year.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 15, 2012)

Millennium said:


> Indeed, good luck. 5K is a lot for that role.
> 
> For those wondering I got what I expected in my recent promotion - more than the original offer and I am pretty happy with that. 4.5K up in 1 year.



It's only inline with what good account manager roles pay, I was actually underpaid in my last job. Did you go out?


----------



## Millennium (Aug 15, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> It's only inline with what good account manager roles pay, I was actually underpaid in my last job. Did you go out?



Nah. I have to be good - I've been late a good 5 or 6 times in the last 4 weeks (not just 15 mins late either...) and I was pretty out of it just this friday. I have been doing this job for a while but now it's official I don't want to appear to be slacking off (any more).

This is not typical I'm actually pretty good at this job just been on a "bit" of a bender lol.


----------



## Millennium (Aug 15, 2012)

LONGSHOT WARNING

I recently got some 1/2 decent leather shoes (light colour). I thought I would spend a bit on keeping them looking good and as well as some suitable soap I bought some of this (but off ebay):
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rucanor-Grease-Leather-Protection-Wax/dp/B003XII2KG

So the thing is - I think I got ripped off. There are no instructions and I can't find any on the web. Also looks like I paid full RRP (damnit). 

How do I use this stuff? Is it just the usual buff in, polish etc? thoughts?

PS apologies in advance I'm almost as bad as last night at 11ish but at least I did more exercise today


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 15, 2012)

You rub it on evenly and fairly thinly all over, leave overnight to dry in, buff with a dry smooth cloth, it won't get very shiny, then add some decent polish, brush and they will come up a treat, and be softer and waterproofed.......... the military use it sometimes on their exercise boots.


----------



## Millennium (Aug 15, 2012)

that's why this forum is godawesome


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 19, 2012)

So my steam install took a dump tonight just as I went to play L4D2  kept crashing to desktop after the intro so have had to delete thge L4D2 files, not bothered it's like 7GB as I have 60Mb cable, just pisses me off as am sure steam servers will be fucking shit, so there's no chance of me playing it tonight


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 19, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> So my steam install took a dump tonight just as I went to play L4D2  kept crashing to desktop after the intro so have had to delete thge L4D2 files, not bothered it's like 7GB as I have 60Mb cable, just pisses me off as am sure steam servers will be fucking shit, so there's no chance of me playing it tonight



so slow? on my 40mb fibre i can get that in an hour or 2


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 19, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> so slow? on my 40mb fibre i can get that in an hour or 2



Who's your fibre with? am getting 1MB/s from a 6MB connection 

Seems to be related to L4D2 as it has been capped at 1MB, I started BFBC2 download and thats whizzing along at over 5MB, oddly enough when downloading BFBC2 L4D2 download speed improves to 1.7MB/s


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 19, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Who's your fibre with? am getting 1MB/s from a 6MB connection
> 
> Seems to be related to L4D2 as it has been capped at 1MB, I started BFBC2 download and thats whizzing along at over 5MB, oddly enough when downloading BFBC2 L4D2 download speed improves to 1.7MB/s



I'm with SkyBB get 5.2MB/S all the time no throttling


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 19, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> I'm with SkyBB get 5.2MB/S all the time no throttling



I have ruled out my ISP (Virgin) throttling/capping it, cause like I said BFBC2 is getting over 5MB/s and L4D2 improved to nearly 2MB/s when I started downloading BFBC"... just fucking weird, I wonder if it has anything to do with the L$D2 servers being utilised more/not having as much bandwidth allocation? either way it sucks as I wanted to play it over an hour ago now and am nearly drunk and can't stay up too late..... blahh


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 19, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I have ruled out my ISP (Virgin) throttling/capping it, cause like I said BFBC2 is getting over 5MB/s and L4D2 improved to nearly 2MB/s when I started downloading BFBC"... just fucking weird, I wonder if it has anything to do with the L$D2 servers being utilised more/not having as much bandwidth allocation? either way it sucks as I wanted to play it over an hour ago now and am nearly drunk and can't stay up too late..... blahh



check the location and the bandwidth set in steam


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 19, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> check the location and the bandwidth set in steam



Yea done this, tried a few different servers and no difference, best is UK - London, oh well it's 60% bow, BFBC2 has finished even though I started it about an hour afterwards!!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 20, 2012)

Serious pwnage


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 20, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> best is UK - London



mmm I can't imagine why.... Must be some issue with virgin


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 20, 2012)

apparently there are loads of people on the interwebs that have confirmed (as of April 2012) that Virgin have been putting their foot down when it comes to throttling peoples connections - And its something they dont deny. at first people said virgin took off about 25% of their total speed, then reports came in that they throttled it even further by 50 or 75% which is just ridiculous.

this is all to do with their new system their putting it and their current campaign of doubling everyones internet for free.... So in a way its kinda like blackmail. 

Doubling your speed but setting more restrictions.... its like luring a cat closer with some free tuna then doing a rugby kick on it when it gets within range --- Its a total trap!

people also say that you trigger the throttling only if you download more then 10 or 30Gb during peak hours. but there has been no follow up on that.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 27, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> apparently there are loads of people on the interwebs that have confirmed (as of April 2012) that Virgin have been putting their foot down when it comes to throttling peoples connections - And its something they dont deny. at first people said virgin took off about 25% of their total speed, then reports came in that they throttled it even further by 50 or 75% which is just ridiculous.
> 
> this is all to do with their new system their putting it and their current campaign of doubling everyones internet for free.... So in a way its kinda like blackmail.
> 
> ...



my buddy is still on the 50mb package, he has been waiting 8 months for it to go to 100mb.
His speed is really bad for his package, i must say, virgin suck


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 27, 2012)

well... depending how far he is from the exchange his speed may well suck. I know i definitely get 20mb connection.

sadly the upgrades arent gonna be rolled out in this area until next year. I think they are covering everything up north first, so everything like manchester, birmingham and wolverhampton etc etc.


Doesnt bother me anyway. Im due to be buying my own 100mb connection soon as it is (so i can finally stop piggybacking my neighbours internet like i have done since i was 18)


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 4, 2012)

bump bump


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 4, 2012)

Holiday season..... renamed "Ghost" clubhouse


----------



## dhdude (Sep 5, 2012)

Long time no speak everyone! How we all doing? Anyone get any interesting upgrades recently? Or planning to?

Had a big downgrade a few months ago, now planning to get my buddy at Intel to hook me up with some seriously discounted hardware!


----------



## Millennium (Sep 5, 2012)

I need some advice actually people. I bought some speakers about 2 days ago, off ebay, got a good deal maybe £60 - £120 less than they are actually worth but it's all good I won and the guy has 400+ feedback so no probs right?

Well yes at first, I enquired about saturday delivery and he said +£10, I said nevermind please confirm you can deliver for friday (this was wed evening).

Didn't hear back for almost a day, so sent a reminder. He then replied today saying 'pay first and I will let you know when they will arrive'. Ok, fair enough...

Here I may have made a mistake. I quoted something he said about arranging delivery on a mutually acceptable day, pointed out he hadn't replied for a while, asked him to arrange friday delivery and said I would pay now.

A little nasty perhaps, but whatever, I paid, and 15 mins later I get a message.

"Please do not pay. I'm not going to sell these items to you".

Too late! I've already paid, confirmed the payment with paypal etc (called them since no email but it's done, ebay emailed and it shows in paypal website). _EDIT: Just got the usual email, funds certainly paid._

So here's my first response (of 2). "Legally binding blah. disappointed considering your feedback blah. will expect speakers within the original auction specified time [5-7 days]".

And my second response: No worries if not friday but I want my speakers [smily face]

What do you think all? I think considering his feedback I will get the items but if not I will of course get my money back, this being ebay + paypal. I'm just going to wait for a response for now and *hope* he reads my messages both before responding. Sure, they were a bargain, but I paid at least 60% of what they are worth and that's ebay for you!

thoughts welcome  cheers


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2012)

Millennium said:


> I need some advice actually people. I bought some speakers about 2 days ago, off ebay, got a good deal maybe £60 - £120 less than they are actually worth but it's all good I won and the guy has 400+ feedback so no probs right?
> 
> Well yes at first, I enquired about saturday delivery and he said +£10, I said nevermind please confirm you can deliver for friday (this was wed evening).
> 
> ...



Open up a dispute with ebay. ebay works with paypal and will 'freeze' the funds that have been transferred. when you open up a dispute you ebay will send a message to the seller and ask both of you to try and reach an agreement. if he wont reply to your messages then just escalate the case and ask ebay to make the decision. they will review the case and if the rule in your favour. they will refund you.

I had the same issue with a seller who sold me a faulty motherboard that he claimed was working when he pulled it out of his machine, but the board had bent pins and thermal paste all over the pins - so I sent it back.

seller denied that the board was faulty as he 'fixed' the board and went back on his promise to refund me.

I we were going back and forth back and forth for the better part of two weeks in the end i just asked ebay to review the case and they ruled in my favour and i got a full refund.


----------



## Millennium (Sep 5, 2012)

Should I open a dispute even if I want the items for this price and am willing to wait the quoted 5-7 days for delivery? After that time I still have a case I can dispute I'm thinking!

cheers 

edit: any tips if he refunds through paypal? I guess I just take that and let the bay know + feedback?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2012)

wait for delivery first - if it doesnt turn up, send the seller another message and let him know that you will be contacting ebay. then open a dispute,


::EDIT:: give him time to respond first before you dispute, if he says nothing or responds rudely then let ebay deal with him.


----------



## Millennium (Sep 6, 2012)

He has just refunded my money. That's fine, but I wanted the product. How do I proceed with an ebay complaint?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2012)

Im not sure if you can still dispute it as he has refunded your money.... Occasionally Ebay livechat still works and you can make a complaint there but theres rarely anyone there. 


Go into customer support and pretty much click on report member...







Ive never reported a member before so I cant actually say how the process works or how long it takes...

Dont delete the emails/messages that the seller sent you, submit it to ebay support when they request it when they follow up your case.


----------



## Millennium (Sep 8, 2012)

Just got a little treat for myself instead 

http://www.nigelohara.com/citizen-mens-stiletto-watch-ar301553e-pid13501.html

£50 off making it 195 with a free £5 amazon voucher. As cheap as ebay from the USA. Looking forward to it!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 8, 2012)

nice but its not my style


----------



## scaminatrix (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey guys!
I've been looking into Planetside 2 - it looks epic! But long story short, I have a Firefall invite that I would love to swap for a Planetside 2 key. And you can do whatever you want to my body 

Firefall invites were going for $30 a while ago; now everyone's saying that PS2 keys are worth more than Firefall ones! Moneygrabbing poofaces


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 14, 2012)

Anyone notice EBUYER going down hill as of late??


----------



## Millennium (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello? Where is everyone?!

Anyway, I just sold a monitor and had to play around with the connectors on the back of my PC. Now my Asus Xonar DX/XD is no longer working, analogue or digital connectors. Back to realtek for me - any ideas how to save this?

I haven't tried to reset it in the slot yet, yeah lazy, but still I wouldn't expect any issues...


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 25, 2012)

Millennium said:


> Hello? Where is everyone?!
> 
> Anyway, I just sold a monitor and had to play around with the connectors on the back of my PC. Now my Asus Xonar DX/XD is no longer working, analogue or digital connectors. Back to realtek for me - any ideas how to save this?
> 
> I haven't tried to reset it in the slot yet, yeah lazy, but still I wouldn't expect any issues...



if all you did was play with the connectors it probably has just become slightly unseated or something if you moved the PC.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 25, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Anyone notice EBUYER going down hill as of late??



Not sure about the quality of service, but their prices are creeping up. 



Millennium said:


> Hello? Where is everyone?!
> 
> Anyway, I just sold a monitor and had to play around with the connectors on the back of my PC. Now my Asus Xonar DX/XD is no longer working, analogue or digital connectors. Back to realtek for me - any ideas how to save this?
> 
> I haven't tried to reset it in the slot yet, yeah lazy, but still I wouldn't expect any issues...



Where is everyone? Busy drinking as always 

No idea what happened to your sound card, but try fiddling around.


----------



## Millennium (Sep 25, 2012)

AMEN to drinking

just sayin'


----------



## Millennium (Oct 4, 2012)

I miss this club.

anyone know anything about high end speakers?

http://www.hifiwigwam.com/showthread.php?76172-Speakers-upgrade-(fronts)-advice-please

great site by the way


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 4, 2012)

No good with speakers, you will need to go somewhere else  I am pretty well versed with mid end earphones, you can ping me up there 

Yes this club is dying slowly. Usual suspects are all gone.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm still lurking


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 4, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> I'm still lurking



Lurking but not contreebooting!


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 4, 2012)

Post up guys im missing our nice club.....

Anyone have a spare Sata Controller sitting around??


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 8, 2012)

Bought myself an OCZ Agility 3 SSD 120gb from Scan. I originally bought a 60gb Adata SSD but they are letting me return that for the OCZ.
Hope to hell i don't get any problems that others have with OCZ SSDs.


----------



## Millennium (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey

I also got a 120GB SSD for myself recently. Not a particularly fast one but it was only like 40 quid due to a HotUKDeals deal at the time.

Anyway, it was for my laptop, and while it was a bitch to fit it's made a difference. However I still find the laptop a bit slow doing things like surfing etc. It's a dell but I installed a clean Win7 install and the drivers are up to date. TRIM and full write caching are enabled. It's just slow at moderate/heavy browsing and even sometimes waking up and switching tabs.

It's a first get Core i3 (2.2ghz I think) and has 4gb ram (3 available or so). Any tips? I'm thinking this is the best I will get from this but my previous experience of going HDD>SSD on my desktop suggests it should be a fair bit faster now. Perhaps it's just a crappy SSD? 120GB OCZ Technology Vertex Plus. Even my Kingston SSD100 seemed quicker in my desktop my hazy memory suggests.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 8, 2012)

I've not disappeared, just far less active.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 8, 2012)

Millennium said:


> Hey
> 
> I also got a 120GB SSD for myself recently. Not a particularly fast one but it was only like 40 quid due to a HotUKDeals deal at the time.
> 
> ...



No idea, my brother is using a 1st gen i3 laptop too, and somehow feels more sluggish than my POS laptop. Install 64bit OS? I am shooting in the dark here.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 8, 2012)

I went from a 7200rpm WD Scorpio Black to a 240GB Sandisk Extreme SSD with my laptop.

with its combined 8GB of DDR3, 64bit OS and read speeds of 550MB/s it still feels sluggish, though many would say that an AMD E-350 is a weak processor which it is.

Its still a huge improvement compared to when i had a mechanical hard drive installed though. 

Its just the way things are sometimes.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I know I don't post in this thread at the best of times, but thought I'd just let you guys know that I've massively downgraded my rig due to monetary issues and am avoiding the forums so I don't feel sad about epic rigs and such ha ha.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 11, 2012)

anyone know how i can Flash a LiteOn iHAS224 to a iHAS624??


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 18, 2012)

Just bought a nice shiny chrome, chavvy exhaust backbox and performance air filter for my car


----------



## Millennium (Oct 18, 2012)

I got Skyrim recently and Guild Wars 2 also. Haven't had time to really play either for more than a couple of hours. Which first?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 18, 2012)

Millennium said:


> I got Skyrim recently and Guild Wars 2 also. Haven't had time to really play either for more than a couple of hours. Which first?



have you ever played Guild wars 1?


----------



## Millennium (Oct 18, 2012)

nope


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello tigger is still here, though not been on for a while.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 18, 2012)

Millennium said:


> nope



then Guild wars 2 would be a great experience for you. Mind you though the game is still ridiculously buggy, voice acting can be exceptionally bad in some cases and the NPC Ai is thicker then a plank of wood when it comes to doing missions/quests that include them. Not to mention that they either do little to no damage which can make a few missions really hard if you solo them aaaaaaaaaaaaannd occasionally their armour is made out of bin liner and you will find yourself turning a mission into a drinking game which is what i did.....


Since you havent played the first guild wars. you have more of an open mind then a oldskool veteran like me whose spent 3 or 4 years in Guild Wars 1 and has uninstalled Guild Wars 2 because the developers have just totally dropped the ball and the product itself is clearly unfinished.

As many have said and which I am most inclined to agree with, to simply put it.... the devs needed more money. and what better way to make more money then release a game prematurely before its 100% finished and work on it while the game is live so it infuriates the people who bought the game and especially those veterans from GW1.


Its a nice game, it could be a lot lot better. Im waiting for an expansion pack to be released before i go back to it.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 18, 2012)

Uni is swamping me with shits


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 18, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Uni is swamping me with shits



well make sure to flush and leave the seat down cuz i dont wanna smell it


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 19, 2012)

Anyone want a Planetside2 key?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 19, 2012)

UbErN00b said:


> Just bought a nice shiny chrome, chavvy exhaust backbox and performance air filter for my car



You sound like a Chav.


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You sound like a Chav.



You sound butthurt, go troll elsewhere.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 19, 2012)

Passed my Driving test  Was a most Nervous experience!


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 19, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> Passed my Driving test  Was a most Nervous experience!



Congrats man 

How many hours did you do? I passed last year and tbh wasn't really that phased with the actual test, though I did do an intensive course of 20 hours in 1 week with my test at the end and I think spending so much time in the car in the days before it helped 10x better than having a 1 hour lesson a week and taking half an hour to get back up to the level you left off at the previous week. Do you have a car yet?


----------



## claylomax (Oct 19, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> Passed my Driving test  Was a most Nervous experience!





UbErN00b said:


> Congrats man
> 
> How many hours did you do? I passed last year and tbh wasn't really that phased with the actual test, though I did do an intensive course of 20 hours in 1 week with my test at the end and I think spending so much time in the car in the days before it helped 10x better than having a 1 hour lesson a week and taking half an hour to get back up to the level you left off at the previous week. Do you have a car yet?


I failed my Theory on Monday. I got 50/50 and then failed the freaking Hazard Test from hell.


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 19, 2012)

claylomax said:


> I failed my Theory on Monday. I got 50/50 and then failed the freaking Hazard Test from hell.



Hazard perception is a crock of shit from memory, I didn't really get it, though managed to pass it 

Thginking of getting a body kit for my car, and came across this one ( http://www.tuningshop.co.uk/acatalog/Peugeot_307__Euro4ce__Body_Kit.html ) that is supposedley "special price" though seems to good to be true as the kit cost is £215 though if you buy front and rear spoilers and side skirts seperately they come to £600.... worth taking a punt on? £250 delievered for a nice looking full body kit is quite good in any respect...


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't see the point in having bodykit. Doesn't really add to resale value, you might as well get more beers.


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 20, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> I don't see the point in having bodykit. Doesn't really add to resale value, you might as well get more beers.



I'm paying for the car on finance and have 2 years left, when it's paid off and I come to sell it it will be a 10 year old car, I don't think having an bodykit on it will affect the value that much. I also have a windowed case cause I like to see my PC internals, it doesn't add to the resale value but it gives me enjoyment


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 20, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> you might as well get more beers.



Thats your answer to everything ,and something we have in common


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 20, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Thats your answer to everything ,and something we have in common



As a poor uni student beer is a luxury I cannot afford much of, hence the answer to everything money related


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 20, 2012)

UbErN00b said:


> Congrats man
> 
> How many hours did you do? I passed last year and tbh wasn't really that phased with the actual test, though I did do an intensive course of 20 hours in 1 week with my test at the end and I think spending so much time in the car in the days before it helped 10x better than having a 1 hour lesson a week and taking half an hour to get back up to the level you left off at the previous week. Do you have a car yet?



I think i did maybe 30 hours of lessons from having never sat behind the wheel. But it has been over the space of a year. 
I personally don't have a car, but within the household there is a little green/blue E46 BMW 318i which gets BARELY 1000 miles a year... So for all intents and purposes it's mine....

Who Do you insure with? i need to get something FAIRLY cheap (not expecting miracles since it is worth about 3.4k), as this car isn't costing any money other than tax it is cheaper to insure it than buy another one...



claylomax said:


> I failed my Theory on Monday. I got 50/50 and then failed the freaking Hazard Test from hell.


Wow i scraped a pass on mine.... They are fucking nazi's when it comes the the hazard perception....


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't drive. More precisely, I can't afford.


----------



## Millennium (Oct 20, 2012)

I did about 10 hours with my dad, and 2 with an instructor, and passed first time though. To be fair though my dad WAS a driving instructor and I'd been in the back of the car when he was teaching loads of times when I was growing up.

Don't have a car now though, don't need one in London, but nice to have passed. Was just theory + practical back then.


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 20, 2012)

1 x 18 hour crash course (was 25 hours, but lunch hour each day, plus hour for mock test + real test on the Friday) I'm not gonna say about past driving; but put it this way; my instructor taught me to driving instructor standard as I could already drive properly. Passed practical with 0 minors, even my examiner said "if you were taking a test to become a driving instructor, I would be passing you right now." 
Fantastic teacher, saw an oppurtunity to give me "more for my money" and went for it.

Hazard perception is easy when you know what you're doing - but the thing about being a techie is you instinctively think "I won't click yet, this crappy old thing will be slow. I'll click when it gets closer". This was the problem I had - kept on thinking I was more clever than the computer. Click as early as possible, and trust the computer


----------



## Millennium (Oct 20, 2012)

Just picked up a pair of these s/h last week. 450 down to 200 and as new - amazing bargain.

http://www.epos-acoustics.com/products/epic-2/

Hands down the best speakers I've ever heard. I've not heard that many top end ones though but I'm more than happy. Glad I took my time with this decision. Just put them on proper stands with spikes and the difference is immense.

just .... wow.


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 20, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> I think i did maybe 30 hours of lessons from having never sat behind the wheel. But it has been over the space of a year.
> I personally don't have a car, but within the household there is a little green/blue E46 BMW 318i which gets BARELY 1000 miles a year... So for all intents and purposes it's mine....
> 
> Who Do you insure with? i need to get something FAIRLY cheap (not expecting miracles since it is worth about 3.4k), as this car isn't costing any money other than tax it is cheaper to insure it than buy another one...
> ...



I paid about 1100 last year, got it down to 700 this year bare in mind that's fully comp/business use etc too so not too bad as I pay it monthly, the 3 series aren't actually that bad to insure, nearly bought one last year though pulled out in the end. Am currently with tesco, hoping it will come down to £600 < in April when I renew.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 21, 2012)

UbErN00b said:


> I paid about 1100 last year, got it down to 700 this year bare in mind that's fully comp/business use etc too so not too bad as I pay it monthly, the 3 series aren't actually that bad to insure, nearly bought one last year though pulled out in the end. Am currently with tesco, hoping it will come down to £600 < in April when I renew.



How old are you? seems to me your over 21 which means good prices 
I did check compare the market with some fake stuff came out to £5000~ (WHICH is not bad compared with prices of buying a car) through some random ones. Might check with LV our current insurers could be a bit less considering my parents have about 11 years no claims each


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 21, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> How old are you? seems to me your over 21



Add 10 and you're there


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I dont need shiny chrome to go fast and still.....you sound like a chav.



It's nice you feel the need to follow me about, makes me feel wanted 

And yea, I changed my mind on the whole body kit thing, seemed like a good idea after a few beers....


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its a waste of time and just adds weight......also I was a member of this clubhouse before you were. I'm not even in the UK! I'm the Clubhouses pet yankee.



You're not a member though  you're more like a sever case of crabs, an itch that raises it's ugly little head now and then and doesn't go away....


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 22, 2012)

UbErN00b said:


> You're not a member though  you're more like a sever case of crabs, an itch that raises it's ugly little head now and then and doesn't go away....



Don't worry he is a professional 
He is a member


----------



## erocker (Oct 22, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> Don't worry he is a professional
> He is a member



What have you done?!!


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> What have you done?!!



We've tried evicting him.... Doesn't seem to get the idea of the UK... so whatever


----------



## Techtu (Oct 22, 2012)

GTX 670 or HD7950 and why?


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 22, 2012)

Techtu said:


> GTX 670 or HD7950 and why?



Can't comment on the 670, though I would definately recommend a Sapphire VaporX HD 7950 OC if you are going the AMD route, overclocks like a beast and can be had for quite a bit cheaper than a non ref 670. 

I really wanted a 670 though refused to pay £300 card that is the same size of the previous gen mid range, so either way non ref would be my recommendation.

Asus DCII are also very well spoken of.

I think the cheaper of the 2 would be my option as they both can OC very well and match/exceed their stock big brothers with a good OC.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 22, 2012)

Can't say I've been looking at any particular cards but I have set on the Sapphire HD 7950 FLEX DUAL-X if I go the AMD route (I'll also get 3 games free with that - Farcry 3, Hitman Absolution & Sleeping Dogs) but If I was to go the nVidia route I'd have to settle with the Inno3D GTX 670.


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 22, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Can't say I've been looking at any particular cards but I have set on the Sapphire HD 7950 FLEX DUAL-X if I go the AMD route (I'll also get 3 games free with that - Farcry 3, Hitman Absolution & Sleeping Dogs) but If I was to go the nVidia route I'd have to settle with the Inno3D GTX 670.



Your sentence is one big contradiction, you haven't been looking at particular cards though will get card A if you go AMD or card B if you go NV.....  

I like the game bundle AMD are offering atm, easily £50 worth of games, I only got Sleeping Dogs with mine  still love the card.


----------



## erocker (Oct 22, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> We've tried evicting him.... Doesn't seem to get the idea of the UK... so whatever



It's always a tough call when it comes to troll squatters. I understand.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 22, 2012)

What I actually mean't to say is I haven't really been looking at any other particular cards


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 23, 2012)

Techtu said:


> What I actually mean't to say is I haven't really been looking at any other particular cards



More importantly what games do you play and what resolution? Maybe a 7870 could fit the bill, Check out some benchies


----------



## Techtu (Oct 23, 2012)

I probably don't play or own enough games to truely have the need for a HD7950 but it was the free games in the end that persuaded me to go with one, a friend of mine has offered me £40 for 2 of them anyways which mean's I've only paid £200 for a HD7950 which isn't bad going by any means. possibly £180 if I choose to sell the other game aswel + I'm selling my GTX460 for £80 to another friend which makes £100 for an upgrade.


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 25, 2012)

Techtu said:


> I probably don't play or own enough games to truely have the need for a HD7950 but it was the free games in the end that persuaded me to go with one, a friend of mine has offered me £40 for 2 of them anyways which mean's I've only paid £200 for a HD7950 which isn't bad going by any means. possibly £180 if I choose to sell the other game aswel + I'm selling my GTX460 for £80 to another friend which makes £100 for an upgrade.



Meh, I sold my 570 for £130 and got sleeping dogs worth at least £20 so got my Vapor-X 7950 for £110, that's the way I look at upgrades too


----------



## Techtu (Oct 25, 2012)

£260 for the Vapor-X? Wish I'd of been looking for a new card when you was, I could only find it for £280 which was just out of my price range at the time, damn animals and vet bills... They alone this month would of brought me another 7950 at least.


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 25, 2012)

Techtu said:


> £260 for the Vapor-X? Wish I'd of been looking for a new card when you was, I could only find it for £280 which was just out of my price range at the time, damn animals and vet bills... They alone this month would of brought me another 7950 at least.



Damn, £230 at Pixmania now  

http://www.pixmania.co.uk/uk/uk/12781961/art/sapphire-technology/radeon-hd-7950-vapor-x-3.html


----------



## Techtu (Oct 25, 2012)

That's a good price! 

You know when using Trixx, it say's I'm running my card on PCI-E 1.1... Just want to be safe, is there any PCI/PCI-E drivers that should usually be installed or is this just another false reading?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 25, 2012)

Id be cautious about buying from Pixmania if i were you...

they have a pretty bad rating.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 25, 2012)

... Nevermind about the PCI-E running at 1.1, that's obviously the power saving feature!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2012)

Does anyone have a good recipe for spotted dick?


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Does anyone have a good recipe for spotted dick?



BBC Goodfood always a good starting point, adjust recipe or go to a better one if you are comfortable with cooking: http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/spotteddickandcustar_87835

Else just cut yours off and serve.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 25, 2012)

Does this look a little odd to you guy's for stock clocks on a 3Dmark Vantage run? 

... Was going to upload a photo but it'll be easier for me to just type.

3Dmark score - 16743

GPU score - 17825
CPU score 14163 

See my system specs for what I'm running without the GTX460 though.


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 25, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Id be cautious about buying from Pixmania if i were you...
> 
> they have a pretty bad rating.



Yea, I don't shop there often, when I do it's usually cause I've found something at a good price like the 7950 I linked too, that's a damn good price for that card. I bought an 4850 from there years ago knowing about their reputation but it came with no issues, they even RMA'd it for me about a month after the standard 1 year warranty, not sure if they just didn't pick up on it or not.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 25, 2012)

ubernoob you need to update your FS page


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 25, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> ubernoob you need to update your FS page



Meh, I did ask for it to be closed. 



Techtu said:


> Does this look a little odd to you guy's for stock clocks on a 3Dmark Vantage run?
> 
> ... Was going to upload a photo but it'll be easier for me to just type.
> 
> ...



I score 24.7K stock settings, if anything seems low?


----------



## Techtu (Oct 25, 2012)

Exactly... my old GTX460 scored 16k with stock clocks... I'm wondering what the problem is, the 7950 seems to play Sleeping dogs alright and got an average of 40fp/s on furmark 1080 benchmark.


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 25, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Exactly... my old GTX460 scored 16k with stock clocks... I'm wondering what the problem is, the 7950 seems to play Sleeping dogs alright and got an average of 40fp/s on furmark 1080 benchmark.



I really wouldn't worry about it tbh, Vantage is old anyway, I sometimes get funky results on the likes of 03/06 etc on modern hardware, at least you know your 3DMark11 score is fine. 

On another note, I happen to find Vantage the ugliest benchmark I have ever seen, it really is a POS looks wise, heck even 3DMark01 looked better for it's time.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 25, 2012)

I've just ran 3Dmark 11 and got 6267 at stock speeds, that looking more normal?


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 26, 2012)

Dunno bout the rest of you but I fucking hate Christmas time!!!

Yea yea whatever it's the season of goodwill and all that, It's ok for most of you though I haven't got a chimney so Santa has to bust in my backdoors and empty his sack :'( bastard


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 26, 2012)

somehow 'Empty his sack' sounds a little creepy when children are involved....

Id empty my own sack. So long as i was with a beautiful woman (or just some good porn lol)


----------



## Millennium (Oct 28, 2012)

This stuff is amazing

http://rumandreviews.com/2011/08/01/agwa-de-bolivia-panel-review/

2nd shot already having a good evening!


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 28, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> somehow 'Empty his sack' sounds a little creepy when children are involved....
> 
> Id empty my own sack. So long as i was with a beautiful woman (or just some good porn lol)



It was a joke about santa "busting in my back door" and emptying his sack, you know innuendo?  Not that that's my kind of bag


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 30, 2012)

Anyone going to GYM? Started to visit this one http://www.puregym.com/ its pretty good in compare to Trilogy and cheap.Need to loose some weight, so I can fit into my cristmas party suit


----------



## RCoon (Oct 30, 2012)

Best part about christmas - Steam Sales - and the fact there are always millions of gamers online regardless of the day, they get their presents and eat food over the keyboard. Just a regular holiday!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 30, 2012)

I was planning to get prototype 2 on halloween sale, but still thinking about it.And just finished DEADLIGHT, nice sidescroll game,only too short.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 30, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> How old are you? seems to me your over 21 which means good prices
> I did check compare the market with some fake stuff came out to £5000~ (WHICH is not bad compared with prices of buying a car) through some random ones. Might check with LV our current insurers could be a bit less considering my parents have about 11 years no claims each



I have to roll with a car with a maximum 1 litre engine for insurance below £2000 at the moment. Getting insured for anything bigger under 21 (by a mere few months) costs you half your damn soul in this country. They were supposed to bring insurance for women up and men down to a halfway point, instead they decided to bring women up to men's prices...
My boss pays a little under £300 a year for his VW estate brand new, and Admiral come out cheapest for a Honda civic at £5000?! Sadly i have to roll with a second hand micro or a new Pixo on finance...



Techtu said:


> GTX 670 or HD7950 and why?



Asus GTX 670 Direct CU II Top - W1zz gave it a 10/10, awesome clocks on core and memory, and silent as a sparrow's fart.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 30, 2012)

I pay like 76 monthly for my Ford fiesta 1.6 Titanium,and its already with 2y no claim discount.Pretty expensive insurance in nowdays


----------



## Urnighta (Nov 1, 2012)

mullered07 said:


> *No explanation needed here, this is a club house for all of the TPU UK crew to talk about all things british or just to get together and do the usual British thing of moaning about everything non-british, we like to moan cause were British. Feel free to bitch, moan, whine, rejoice and just general chit chat for all us Brits about the things that make us tick or make our blood boil clicking here *.
> 
> http://www.caregiving.org/intcaregiving/flags/UK.gif
> 
> ...



I will suggest you some names soon


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 2, 2012)

Urnighta said:


> I will suggest you some names soon



you are better off messaging Tatty_One the moderator to get your name added. Mullered hasnt been around for a while now.

On a more positive note, Im finally off the dole! 

got a crappy job in security but its the first job offer Ive had in a long while and even though I might not like it, a job is a very precious thing to have during these poor economic times.

With money coming in I can start the upgrade train rolling again so here are my plans.

1. get a pair of GTX680's (£600'ish)
2. get a nice case for watercooling - Corsair 800D (£200'ish)
3. Watercool said GTX680's & CPU with custom waterloop. (£300-400'ish)
4. Get 27" catleap monitor (£300)
5. get onkyo 5.1 setup (£300-500ish depending on which model)
6. kick back and rock the fuck out. (Pric£less)

Ive decided that Im still gonna keep my 2500k. at 4.9Ghz, theres no real reason for me to upgrade it. so that alone saves me about £300-400 as i keep the same CPU and mobo.

Im basically looking at 3-4 months hard work to make all this happen. at the same time I'll be selling my Xonar STX and also the 6970's to recover a little of the cost. which I think would most likely knock another £300-400 off, maybe  more depending on how much the 6970s are worth nower days. Im thinking probably around £160-180'ish???


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 2, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you are better off messaging Tatty_One the moderator to get your name added. Mullered hasnt been around for a while now.
> 
> On a more positive note, Im finally off the dole!
> 
> ...



Sell me both HD6970s for £50 each 

Basically what i'm doing too. Getting an FT02 and i 'might' put a loop in it. Might be Project time again...


----------



## Millennium (Nov 2, 2012)

Get the catleap first. HONEST. Amazing things.
Also, don't spend all your money at once! Savings are awesome, and you can always spend them later.

Also I agree about the 2500k, I'm skipping at least one generation too. Unless another Amazon £150 3570k deal comes up.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 2, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Sell me both HD6970s for £50 each



youre gonna have to do some 'special' favors to get it for that price!







Seriously though, If you are interested in taking them then we will definitely talk when the time comes  just not for £50 each though 



Millennium said:


> Get the catleap first. HONEST. Amazing things.
> Also, don't spend all your money at once! Savings are awesome, and you can always spend them later.
> 
> Also I agree about the 2500k, I'm skipping at least one generation too. Unless another Amazon £150 3570k deal comes up.



well... Im most likely gonna be taking things slowly, there are things that need to be paid for and sorted out first before I start working on upgrades. money borrowed from friends and family need to be paid off first. Watercooling alone is probably gonna be the thing that costs the most as water blocks for 680's are around £100 which is ridiculous imo but I will need 2 of those before I look at the rest of the peices for the waterloop.

the cat leap will most likely come first. the Onkyo 5.1 setup will come second, by that time it will most likely be near christmastime, Corsair are coming out with a new 'Godzilla' pc case that should knock some £££ off the 800D, 680's should be cheaper too! though Im also waiting to see what Nvidia come out with, the watercooling kit will most likely be last on the list as its a lot of stuff that needs to be put together.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 2, 2012)

Also.

After spending about £70 re-tubing my guitar amp, I have been jamming since I had them delivered since 10am this morning. Its been a while since i've actually sat down and played this long.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 2, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> youre gonna have to do some 'special' favors to get it for that price!
> 
> http://images.wikia.com/fantendo/images/a/a1/Awww_yeah.jpg
> 
> Seriously though, If you are interested in taking them then we will definitely talk when the time comes  just not for £50 each though



With holidays etc. coming up, i can't afford to get 2xGTX680s at anywhere near 2nd price, ha.

Special favours though, i'm good at them.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 2, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> With holidays etc. coming up, i can't afford to get 2xGTX680s at anywhere near 2nd price, ha.
> 
> Special favours though, i'm good at them.



I was talking about my 6970s but suit yourself


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 2, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I was talking about my 6970s but suit yourself



Long day.


----------



## KieX (Nov 2, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I was talking about my 6970s but suit yourself





MoonPig said:


> Long day.



Hands off piggy... Trades for that 6970?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 3, 2012)

KieX said:


> Hands off piggy... Trades for that 6970?



hmmmm....

the only real trades i can really consider at the moment is a 512GB SSD as i need one for my games. I was gonna say a Asus Xonar Phoebus but im ditching my soundcard for a home entertainment 5.1 speaker+AV setup so thats useless for me.

Like I said. I most likely wont be able to do anything until after christmas some time (just released next month is december!)

Ugh.... I will most likely have to sell my 6970s for £130 after christmas.... so much for paying more than £300 each back in the day.


----------



## KieX (Nov 3, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> hmmmm....
> 
> the only real trades i can really consider at the moment is a 512GB SSD as i need one for my games. I was gonna say a Asus Xonar Phoebus but im ditching my soundcard for a home entertainment 5.1 speaker+AV setup so thats useless for me.
> 
> ...



No worries, was worth a shot  Yeah, depreciation is bummer. But I imagine you can probably still sell those for more, 130 seems very low. CEX buy them for around £195


----------



## UbErN00b (Nov 3, 2012)

KieX said:


> No worries, was worth a shot  Yeah, depreciation is bummer. But I imagine you can probably still sell those for more, 130 seems very low. CEX buy them for around £195



Where? showing as £90 for me? they actually sell them for £180.


----------



## KieX (Nov 3, 2012)

UbErN00b said:


> Where? showing as £90 for me? they actually sell them for £180.



Sorry I was still a little drunk from last night it seems. Was searching for 7970 instead of 6970


----------



## Millennium (Nov 3, 2012)

Bought a mint DirectCU II 6970 from AvForums for 105 delivered. Mad bargain, and it seems to be brand new!

BF3 is nice at 1080p 70fps.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 5, 2012)

Sup chaps, I'm looking to buy an AMD FX 8350 soon, and I'd hoped you guys could give me a few sites to have a look at with decent prices on these things. I know nowhere is in stock (except Overclockers.co.uk but they're prices are ridiculously inflated...(£180)) but I wont be buying it until the h100i hits the shelves as well.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 5, 2012)

RCoon said:


> Sup chaps, I'm looking to buy an AMD FX 8350 soon, and I'd hoped you guys could give me a few sites to have a look at with decent prices on these things. I know nowhere is in stock (except Overclockers.co.uk but they're prices are ridiculously inflated...(£180)) but I wont be buying it until the h100i hits the shelves as well.



Dabs.com They will have it for £150 which isn't a bad price really is it.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 5, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Dabs.com They will have it for £150 which isn't a bad price really is it.



Are they legit and well reviewed?


----------



## Millennium (Nov 5, 2012)

lol yes

edit: when I was doing IT procurement for a startup we used Dabs for almost all and they were great, good terms, sent stuff without a PO in advance (!) and even helped a lot with returns when we ordered the wrong stuff (before DSR). That was about 2003 though...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 5, 2012)

RCoon said:


> Are they legit and well reviewed?



DABS is owned by BT. I do have an account with them and I have bought stuff from them in the past but I got immensely annoyed with them when I ordered something that they claimed to have plenty of stock of waited more then a week after paying for next day delivery only to find out that the item was out of stock. Not only did they not inform me that the item was out of stock, they failed to update me on the stock levels, keep their website updated and already took my money for the purchase.

I cancelled my order and bought what i needed elsewhere. it took a while for them to refund me.

even though Im not a huge fan of SCAN, SCAN and ebuyer will always be my #1 when it comes to looking for stuff. SCAN in particular tend to have a greater range of stock then quite a few of the other big e-tailers.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 5, 2012)

I won a CS:S competition that DABS sponsored (Didn't go with the intention of playing it, i'm not like that), so yeah - i'd say they were. Never bought from the site though.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 5, 2012)

I gave Overclockers.co.uk a friendly call, and they will happily price match... almost anything  going to see if i can get them down to dabs prices, as they seem to have some in stock.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 5, 2012)

Pity you still have to give OcUK money in that scenario.

Oh, wait. They're owned by caseking.de now, irrc. I retract my previous statement.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 5, 2012)

Ebuyer's price is getting worse by the week, which sucks.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 5, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Ebuyer's price is getting worse by the week, which sucks.



My problem is not that their prices are high, but the fact that they have switched to using Parcelforce.

Not only did parcelforce lose part of my order for an entire day when it should have arrived at my doorstep that very morning, the delivery guy was totally unapologetic when my order was found and delivered a few days later, No apologies were given when i pointed out that the goods i ordered were for next day delivery. 

Prior to that I had already contacted ebuyer telling them I was shipping their goods back for a refund as I had already sourced the remaining parts I needed elsewhere to meet the deadline I had to stick to for the build I was doing. 

a pick up was booked via parcel force, driver never turned up that day or the next. Called Ebuyer up to complain about the situation. they told me no pick up was booked - However I was already emailed the booking details and I had the tracking details for the pick up and the tracking number worked on the parceforce website but no pickup was made.

another pickup was booked. driver was a no show again. Called ebuyer for the 3rd time and demanded an explanation or at least a refund of the bill If i was to send the goods back to them via DHL as Parcelforce are being so unreliable. 

I Know the problem is not ebuyer themselves but they bare some of the responsibility for hiring parcelforce to do their deliveries. Ebuyer apologised and said they would find out whats going on with P.F, was put on hold for about 3mins, guy comes back and tells me that a driver should definitely be on route for pickup. 

I Politely told him that I understood that ebuyer wasnt at fault for wasting my time. but they were partly to blame and since this is the 2nd, 3rd or 4th issue ive had with P.F in the same week and that if they continue to use P.F for their deliveries then I will take my business elsewhere.


the service that parcelforce are running actually makes HDNL who are like the worst of the worst when it comes to couriers look damn good.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 6, 2012)

ParcelForce suck... I've had a few thing's from them where the outer box has been damaged which is no surprise if you actually watch them get the items out the van to drag them down your driveway...

+1 They are very ignorant to it's like sign here, by the time it takes me to write my signature they've practically left.

Lucky for Ebuyer I've never had any issues with the items in the boxes!


----------



## RCoon (Nov 6, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My problem is not that their prices are high, but the fact that they have switched to using Parcelforce.
> 
> Not only did parcelforce lose part of my order for an entire day when it should have arrived at my doorstep that very morning, the delivery guy was totally unapologetic when my order was found and delivered a few days later, No apologies were given when i pointed out that the goods i ordered were for next day delivery.
> 
> ...



Reminds me of the time i took the day off work to wait for a delivery from Parcel Force, the driver pulled up, and just stuck a Not At Home slip through the letterbox without knocking. So i ran out the door and asked him what the F*** he was doing. He got out his van and rummaged for my actual parcel...

I also got banned from the Overclockers.co.uk forums for asking why their prices were higher and if i could price match. Over the phone they didnt seem to mind me asking that question!


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 6, 2012)

Woah, grabbed a 50d. time to retire the 1000d 
I think i got a cracking deal. 50d 106k shots, 3 batteries + charger, 8gb CF card, Strap and canon 35mm F2 prime all for £230 posted to my door. I can sell the lens for that much alone ~£200 on amazon plus i have a 1000d to sell so i can repair the body when/if it dies when i'm through with it. done through paypal sale so I can claim money back if it's a lemon.

will be here tomorrow XD can't wait!


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 6, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> ... 35mm F2 prime for £230



Yes sir, I believe you have a good deal there, if the 35mm doesn't come with major problems (big scratch etc).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 6, 2012)

Got a sweet 256gb M4 SSD coming in this week!


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 6, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Yes sir, I believe you have a good deal there, if the 35mm doesn't come with major problems (big scratch etc).



I bought it for the lens really  The seller assured me it's clean. 
I got a free camera body  I might sell my camera and the new lens and get the shutter changed. or sell my body and keep it for a little until I have money for a new body... this'll last me another 3-4000 shots which is enough for me


----------



## Millennium (Nov 6, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> Woah, grabbed a 50d. time to retire the 1000d
> I think i got a cracking deal. 50d 106k shots, 3 batteries + charger, 8gb CF card, Strap and canon 35mm F2 prime all for £230 posted to my door. I can sell the lens for that much alone ~£200 on amazon plus i have a 1000d to sell so i can repair the body when/if it dies when i'm through with it. done through paypal sale so I can claim money back if it's a lemon.
> 
> will be here tomorrow XD can't wait!



Amazing! well done  ebay?


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 6, 2012)

Millennium said:


> Amazing! well done  ebay?



unless someone here wants a bite at something 
Might do (sell it) amazon though, I have a pro account


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 6, 2012)

Sorry, I have Nikon hardware here (built around D5100). Unless its super cheap I will not bite, especially the need for a lens.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 6, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Sorry, I have Nikon hardware here (built around D5100)



Nice, very much like the 600D i wanted that but i like the feel of the more professional cameras. My friend has that one, i must say it's really small 

Will take some snaps of the beast tomorrow


----------



## UbErN00b (Nov 7, 2012)

Having a really hard time trying to find a keyboard with cherry switches and backlit keys, any ideas people??


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 7, 2012)

anyone seen these around? http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B004ZTVVBO/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## UbErN00b (Nov 7, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> anyone seen these around? http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B004ZTVVBO/?tag=tec053-21



Might have seen them in vases with plastic flowers, why do you ask?


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 7, 2012)

UbErN00b said:


> Might have seen them in vases with plastic flowers, why do you ask?



Just asking what they were for


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 7, 2012)

oh yeah 50d Came today, looks a bit battered up as expected, minor corner damage and grip was peeling on one side. Cleaned up with alcohol and some glue and it looks as good as new. Burst shooting is amazing on this fucker... I'm loving it. That 35mm lens is clear, think it was a great deal. Booked a skiing holiday to use this bad boy 

had 3 original canon batteries too! only issue is the charger has a US plug


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 7, 2012)

UbErN00b said:


> Having a really hard time trying to find a keyboard with cherry switches and backlit keys, any ideas people??



http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B008IGQVSS/?tag=tec053-21

If you don't mind a US layout


----------



## UbErN00b (Nov 7, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B008IGQVSS/?tag=tec053-21
> 
> If you don't mind a US layout



Ewww it's tiny lol looking for a full keyboard with keypad, preferably a gaming keyboard though not essential, though definitely full size


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 7, 2012)

Razer Blackwidow, I heard they fixed the sticky broken keys problem.


----------



## UbErN00b (Nov 7, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Razer Blackwidow, I heard they fixed the sticky broken keys problem.



No number keypad?


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 7, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B005DTFDQE/?tag=tec053-21

Maybe this?


----------



## UbErN00b (Nov 7, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B005DTFDQE/?tag=tec053-21
> 
> Maybe this?



Would really like to keep it under 100 notes


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 7, 2012)

UbErN00b said:


> No number keypad?



http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B0046EDIIC/?tag=tec053-21

Wait for offer :3


----------



## UbErN00b (Nov 7, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B0046EDIIC/?tag=tec053-21
> 
> Wait for offer :3



1 used as new for £75 + £3.99 postage, defo considering, guess I won't find mechanical backlit for cheaper than that?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 7, 2012)

UbErN00b said:


> 1 used as new for £75 + £3.99 postage, defo considering, guess I won't find mechanical backlit for cheaper than that?



I don't see why backlit though, other than aesthetics (sure you should know your keyboard well enough not to even see them by now?)


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 7, 2012)

UbErN00b said:


> 1 used as new for £75 + £3.99 postage, defo considering, guess I won't find mechanical backlit for cheaper than that?



Exactly i wasn't sure of your budget kinda guessed >£100 backlit is badass


----------



## UbErN00b (Nov 7, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> I don't see why backlit though, other than aesthetics (sure you should know your keyboard well enough not to even see them by now?)



My PC is in my front room, I don't like bright lights at night time, I have used a backlit keyboard for years and don't intend to change now, nothing to do with aesthetics as it happens, this is one of my major pre-requisites when buying a keyboard, Lycosa has been old faithful for 2 years and before that Saitek Eclipse


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 7, 2012)

UbErN00b said:


> My PC is in my front room, I don't like bright lights at night time, I have used a backlit keyboard for years and don't intend to change now, nothing to do with aesthetics as it happens, this is one of my major pre-requisites when buying a keyboard, Lycosa has been old faithful for 2 years and before that Saitek Eclipse



Just stick some glow strips to locate your keyboard, and let your fingers do the rest 

I rarely if ever turn on the lights on my G11 (granted, the lights are next to useless unless the room is totally dark)


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 7, 2012)

My input for today:

We should follow US suit and hold a vote for the decriminalization of cannabis...


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 9, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> My input for today:
> 
> We should follow US suit and hold a vote for the decriminalization of cannabis...



Bad idea..... I get little enough sense outta some of youz already!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 9, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> My input for today:
> 
> We should follow US suit and hold a vote for the decriminalization of cannabis...



That's the only good thing that came out of this election cycle here in the US.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 9, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> My input for today:
> 
> We should follow US suit and hold a vote for the decriminalization of cannabis...



Its not like the police cares much about cannabis anyway, I have seen people smoking big fat fags puffing it into the police and get away with it.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 9, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> Bad idea..... I get little enough sense outta some of youz already!



You just need to be on the same wavelength...



TheMailMan78 said:


> That's the only good thing that came out of this election cycle here in the US.



Exactly, for once we need to follow suit with the inferior nation.



Fourstaff said:


> Its not like the police cares much about cannabis anyway, I have seen people smoking big fat fags puffing it into the police and get away with it.



True. But i'm more for buying ease. Rather than a dealer, have a shop. Cuts out the bad prices, weights and violence.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 9, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> True. But i'm more for buying ease. Rather than a dealer, have a shop. Cuts out the bad prices, weights and violence.



Bad price and shit measurements I agree, but never met any violence yet.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 13, 2012)

Just accidentally bought two xfx 7950 double d cards, trying to shift my two gainward gtx 570 glh editions. How much do they sell for second hand? Barely a year old and in perfect nock


----------



## Techtu (Nov 13, 2012)

Accidently? You know you can cancel the order/return the item/s under the distance selling regulations act don't you, or was that just your way of saying you wanted two of them.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 13, 2012)

RCoon said:


> Just accidentally bought two xfx 7950 double d cards,



I can hardly believe the 'accidentally' part - If it was truely accidental then you could have cancelled the order within 5 seconds before they actually had time to process it.


Lets face it, you really really wanted those cards otherwise you wouldnt have gone through checkout with them!


----------



## RCoon (Nov 13, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I can hardly believe the 'accidentally' part - If it was truely accidental then you could have cancelled the order within 5 seconds before they actually had time to process it.
> 
> 
> Lets face it, you really really wanted those cards otherwise you wouldnt have gone through checkout with them!



Oh hell yeah. I wanted them bad. Just a case of clawing the money back with three of the six game vouchers they come with and selling the old cards!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 13, 2012)

what games did they come with?


----------



## RCoon (Nov 13, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> what games did they come with?



Got them both from dabs so 4 free games each, hitman farcry dirt3 and dirt 3 showdown x2 plus 2 20% off vouchers for MOH Warfighter


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 13, 2012)

well, Id be interested in a few but unfortunately I dont get paid until the 10th of December and money is extremely tight at the moment shadedshu even had to borrow money to get myself a pair of work shoes as what i have barely covers lunch and travel for work the entire month


----------



## RCoon (Nov 13, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well, Id be interested in a few but unfortunately I dont get paid until the 10th of December and money is extremely tight at the moment shadedshu even had to borrow money to get myself a pair of work shoes as what i have barely covers lunch and travel for work the entire month



You own MOH Warfighter yet? Sounds like you could do with 2 coupons for it, you can have them for free, I've no intention of buying the game.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 13, 2012)

Heh, No i dont.

Im guessing they are coupons for Origin?

:EDIT:

I think even for 20% off I might be able to find cheaper elsewhere...


----------



## RCoon (Nov 13, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Heh, No i dont.
> 
> Im guessing they are coupons for Origin?



sadly by the sounds of it yeah, beats letting them gather dust, just hit me up on origin tomorrow (they get delivered before noon) and ill paste them over.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 13, 2012)

Nah, dont worry about it. I just found somewhere i could buy the game for £22 lol


----------



## RCoon (Nov 13, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Nah, dont worry about it. I just found somewhere i could buy the game for £22 lol



cjs cd keys?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 13, 2012)

yea lol. Ive bought keys from them 3 or 4 times now and theyve always been fine


----------



## RCoon (Nov 13, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yea lol. Ive bought keys from them 3 or 4 times now and theyve always been fine



yeah i started using them just a few weeks ago, got Guildwars 2 (MISTAKE) dirt cheap, anno 2070 and battlefield 3 after all that peer pressure on teamspeak  they seem legit enough, and whenever i have a problem they literally reply in minutes!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 13, 2012)

Guild wars 2 is alright..... Core gameplay wise, the first game is better. Theyve taken a lot out of the  game and in many cases havent replaced it with better or equal content. I couldnt stop myself playing GW1 but with GW2 i dont care at all if i log on or not. even when i do log on its only for about 10-30mins before i decide that im totally batshit bored and go play something else


----------



## RCoon (Nov 13, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Guild wars 2 is alright..... Core gameplay wise, the first game is better. Theyve taken a lot out of the  game and in many cases havent replaced it with better or equal content. I couldnt stop myself playing GW1 but with GW2 i dont care at all if i log on or not. even when i do log on its only for about 10-30mins before i decide that im totally batshit bored and go play something else



I had the same problem. I loved GW1, had all character slots filled with lvl 20's and maxed out armor and greenie weapons (aside from a warrior who still has my perfect pink chaos axe xD), and it died out and there's rarely anyone online. But it had missions and endgame content to work to, and you didnt spend a month getting to max level. GW2 i bought it, played it for 2 hours straight, logged out, next day played it for 30mins and died of boredom and decided i couldnt be bothered, especially with the general lack of the missions you did in the original with anyone who was around in the enclosed area or with a tonne of henchmen you could customise.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 13, 2012)

well, the Idea was that they wanted players to work together.... But the time gap between GW1 and GW2's release meant people have gotten used to playing by themselves and nobody cares to team up with each other.

getting to Level 80 with thief was a little adventure, but once i started doing the storyline, the game just became such a drag. and adventuring around the map just got boring as Im more of a PvP player.

I love PvP but I hate WvWvW as there is no skill involved - its just non-stop zerging. I want them to bring back similar Arena's Like TA, RA, GvG and more so AB.

Until they release their first expansion pack, I will more or less stay away from the game.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 13, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well, the Idea was that they wanted players to work together.... But the time gap between GW1 and GW2's release meant people have gotten used to playing by themselves and nobody cares to team up with each other.
> 
> getting to Level 80 with thief was a little adventure, but once i started doing the storyline, the game just became such a drag. and adventuring around the map just got boring as Im more of a PvP player.
> 
> ...



Id rather it was just GW1 but with the item, weapon and skill system, a lvl cap of 30 and with the same size world as GW2, but with defined mission areas. GW1 became solo because there wasnt that many players to do multiplayer content with in the first place. GW2 has plenty of players, in most areas there are players around to do teamquests with, but that wont last long. PVP was way better in the first one.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 13, 2012)

yeah. thats another part of the game that bores me... I like making my own builds but Anets excuse was that it takes a lot of time and effort to balance skills. In GW1 half the fun was building your own builds instead of just copying builds off PvX which everyone else would be using.

I guess this wouldnt be so bad. if the choice of skills they left us with were actually any good. Some skills are alright but the majority of them are just lame. otherwise - no skill involved and it just becomes mundane, routine and I start to play on autopilot. 

The game itself is still in its early stages though. but I really expected better for a game thats been in the works for how many years???


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 13, 2012)

PM's please gentlemen, no dirty sales talk here


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 13, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> PM's please gentlemen, no dirty sales talk here



No, we are not having a dirty sales talk here, its just helping each other find the best prices. I am sure you will understand, inflation has gotten worse lately.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 13, 2012)

Jesus, i was slightly wrong about ordering two 7950's from dabs. i dont get a 4 game pack deal twice... i get an 8 game pack deal twice!
they emailed me codes for:
sleeping dogs
dirt 3 showdown
deus ex
nezuiz PLUS
sleeping dogs
hitman absolution
farcry 3
and a 20% off voucher

now times that by 2


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 13, 2012)

I have just ordered a heap of stuff from overclockers, including a 7870 Gigabyte wind 3 thingy, that comes with a pile of games also, I think it's an AMD thing on at the moment..... hope they sent me a double up!


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 13, 2012)

Can't believe OCUK is actually owned by another company now... so no more M Proudfoot? Was kinda amusing reading through all the criminal charges he's clocked up.

Here's some bad sh*t he decided to post on his own forums:





This guy here managed to save a screenie of the thread before he deleted it, there's a little article snippet from Watchdog aswell.
http://www.overclock.net/t/216995/q6600-go-stepping-worth-wating


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 14, 2012)

RCoon said:


> sleeping dogs
> dirt 3 showdown
> deus ex
> nezuiz PLUS
> ...



SOOOOOOOOOOOO lucky dude hit me up with anything you don't want or have extras of


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 14, 2012)

I've always hated OcUK - it's been nearly 10 year since I've bought something from them.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 15, 2012)

So I was working today... could care less about the job itself as I had not received any training which pretty much ended up in me sitting/walking around 'do-nothing' 9hr shift... HOWEVER during my shift, my mind wandered and i started singing this song....


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 15, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> So I was working today... could care less about the job itself as I had not received any training which pretty much ended up in me sitting/walking around 'do-nothing' 9hr shift... HOWEVER during my shift, my mind wandered and i started singing this song....



I just finished one of those. Managed to sit there for 8 hours doing.... F*CK ALL. Rather annoyed at being told to stay at work, when there is no work to be done.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 15, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> Rather annoyed at being told to stay at work, when there is no work to be done.



do you get paid per hour?


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 15, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> do you get paid per hour?



Yea, not much over minimum either.
I generally enjoy goofing off but looking busy is really tiring


----------



## Techtu (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a sleeping dogs key if anyone would be interested in trading? Or should I make a thread for this?


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 16, 2012)

Techtu said:


> I have a sleeping dogs key if anyone would be interested in trading? Or should I make a thread for this?



Trade for what?


----------



## Techtu (Nov 16, 2012)

Well, I'm not sure tbh I'd like the new Need For Speed, or just some good driving game in general or RPG. I'm open to offer's to make it easy.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 16, 2012)

Encountered one of the worst sites Ive been to at work.... there were 4 of us. 2 of the guys were alright - we're on the same level etc etc. the last guy had to be a total dick and make himself a self proclaimed team leader and give me a bollocking for the way I sat after 4hrs of non stop standing up and dealing with customers. 

I could hear them guys arguing all the way through the day over the radio. I was made to do endless patrols and that turd didnt make my shift go any quicker.

I have tomorrow off, so im sitting here with a small stock pile of kopparberg chillin, tired as fuck


----------



## Millennium (Nov 17, 2012)

Anyone else into Hifi?

http://www.hifiwigwam.com/showthrea...ghts-on-this&p=1419186&viewfull=1#post1419186

I love that forum lol


----------



## UbErN00b (Nov 17, 2012)

Anyone fancy some L4D 2 tonight?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 17, 2012)

UbErN00b said:


> Anyone fancy some L4D 2 tonight?



Sorry, I managed to gather 5man Dota 2 (rarer than cheap beer in this part of london)

So who do I contact to get the title "Idiot" for 5000 posts?


----------



## UbErN00b (Nov 17, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Sorry, I managed to gather 5man Dota 2 (rarer than cheap beer in this part of london)
> 
> So who do I contact to get the title "Idiot" for 5000 posts?



No worries man another time 

Dunno who to contact pretty sure at some point it just lets you set a custom title, congrats you little post whore


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 18, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> So who do I contact to get the title "Idiot" for 5000 posts?



I think you can do it in the User CP 
Congrats


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 18, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Sorry, I managed to gather 5man Dota 2 (rarer than cheap beer in this part of london)
> 
> So who do I contact to get the title "Idiot" for 5000 posts?[/QUOTE
> 
> Erocker or W1z, just tell them what you want in there.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 18, 2012)

Guys after much work i've put together a home server with Dual E5320 CPU's it currently doesn't have a GPU and i wanted to start some (folding/bionc/wcg but don't know which one to pick) and wanted anyone who had a spare GPU to perhaps donate one for this cause? I can only dedicate 1-2 core of CPU as this is mainly our file server/3Dsmax render/Music streamer. 
I would be keeping it on atleast 10 hours per day if not more. so i'd be grateful if anyone had anything.


----------



## KieX (Nov 18, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> Guys after much work i've put together a home server with Dual E5320 CPU's it currently doesn't have a GPU and i wanted to start some (folding/bionc/wcg but don't know which one to pick) and wanted anyone who had a spare GPU to perhaps donate one for this cause? I can only dedicate 1-2 core of CPU as this is mainly our file server/3Dsmax render/Music streamer.
> I would be keeping it on atleast 10 hours per day if not more. so i'd be grateful if anyone had anything.



WCG is probably better suited since it normally uses idle time only. If you're in london can meet up or else just PM me your address and I'll send you something via post.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 18, 2012)

Quite tempted to build something around Cooler Master 120 or Thermaltake Element Q. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## KieX (Nov 18, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Quite tempted to build something around Cooler Master 120 or Thermaltake Element Q. Anyone have any ideas?



The CM looks like it has more potential. Not sure how the the temps will be though.. looks cramped inside for the MB area.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 18, 2012)

KieX said:


> The CM looks like it has more potential. Not sure how the the temps will be though.. looks cramped inside for the MB area.



That is the entire point of this exercise: to fit as much as possible in as small as possible :3

Its going to set me back by about £500 though, so I am still considering against it.

Possible innards:
Gigabyte Z77 ITX Wifi
i3 3220
180GB 330 SSD
7750 low profile+single slot


----------



## KieX (Nov 18, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> That is the entire point of this exercise: to fit as much as possible in as small as possible :3
> 
> Its going to set me back by about £500 though, so I am still considering against it.
> 
> ...



No.. I know.. just.. damn.. so cramped!

I think those are some good components low power to keep heat down but enough juice for games. Low profile? Are you thinking the TT? CM210 should let you fit a more beefy full height GPU.

This was my only succesful attempt with ITX:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2379132&postcount=17833


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 18, 2012)

KieX said:


> No.. I know.. just.. damn.. so cramped!
> 
> I think those are some good components low power to keep heat down but enough juice for games. Low profile? Are you thinking the TT? CM210 should let you fit a more beefy full height GPU.
> 
> ...



Yeah, just like that. or 7850 with the CM120. 

I will need to be a master cabler or hire a contortionist to fit it in


----------



## KieX (Nov 18, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Yeah, just like that. or 7850 with the CM120.
> 
> I will need to be a master cabler or hire a contortionist to fit it in



One thing I learnt from TPU is to buy the best I can afford, just because it has better resale value down the line. 

Well I'm very much looking forward to the build if you go ahead with it. That level of contortions and packing is what makes an ITX build the best to look at. Normally the Optical/HDD cages are where you can stuff extra cables.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 18, 2012)

KieX said:


> One thing I learnt from TPU is to buy the best I can afford, just because it has better resale value down the line.



Nah, this will go to my parents after I am done with it (minus graphics card), they are still using 2006 vintage pc (I am not around to force upgrades, after all)


----------



## KieX (Nov 18, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Nah, this will go to my parents after I am done with it (minus graphics card), they are still using 2006 vintage pc (I am not around to force upgrades, after all)



Ah. Why not an AMD APU like the A4? Replaced my parent's old Pentium4 with one of those and they're over the moon at being able to watch 1080p streams without stuttering.


----------



## Millennium (Nov 18, 2012)

Is mech warrior online crashing every 2 mins for anyone else? Really annoying as it's fun! Any fixes?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 24, 2012)

Why is this so expensive? Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Case | Ebuyer.com

So close to pulling the trigger ...


----------



## Millennium (Nov 24, 2012)

Cheaper on Amazon (£72.26)

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B009PIEMUC/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 24, 2012)

Millennium said:


> Cheaper on Amazon (£72.26)
> 
> http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B009PIEMUC/?tag=tec053-21



Within a pound of each other after delivery charge, the case is still pretty expensive when you compare to the CM120


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 25, 2012)

Its funny how mad people can get when you tell them the store is closed. people have more then 5hrs to do their shopping but only arrive at closing time when all but one till is shut and security arent letting people in. 

Most of them were hipsters however - I was working in camden today. Its like they think their fucking gods gift to humanity or something and we should keep the store open another 1hr just so they can take their time and do their shopping.

Also... hipster kids have no respect for other people whatsoever, they are nothing but spoilt little brats spending their parents cash.

I caught a group of them stealing some chocolates/sweets - they ran off and tried to hide it and when me and my boss stopped them at the exit - they were saying they paid for it using something called a 'pound note'

WELL - Jokes on them i said, the chocolates they stole doesnt amount to £5 or even £10 so if they put a note in the machine would have given them change but there was no change given neither did they pick any change up nor did they have a receipt to prove that they purchased the goods.

Hipster kids --- their parents are probably rich bastards who give their kids an education that's most likely leagues above of where i was schooled, but even the best education in the world would be wasted if you are a total fuckwit.


----------



## KeAnS (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello fellars!!!!


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 27, 2012)

Need some help guise. Anyone got a DVD-Drive (SATA) then can send my way for cheap?

To keep this post legal: Anyone know of any good UK deals on DVD Drives, even though i probably won't buy retail.


----------



## Millennium (Nov 27, 2012)

1) I think this post is legal anyway!

2) Try Hexus, AVForums, Gumtree (local) and at a push HotUKDeals for new or perhaps 2nd hand.

Good luck. Personally I feel I could live without mine these days but I'm not selling!


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 27, 2012)

I have FS access on OCN, Hexus, Chilled etc. And there isn't really anything. 

Annoying thing is, i have free postage on Scan but they're like £12! :


----------



## Millennium (Nov 27, 2012)

£12 quid is fair? Also my free postage starts at 20 quid...


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah, i've just asked around and managed to get a 32GB USB for someone and a Wireless Keyboard and mouse. 

Panic over.


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 30, 2012)

MilkyWay said:


> Technically coming from Scotland im supposed to never like the English or being British, no grudge against English people but for me im Scottish and i live in the UK. For me we are a part of the UK even tho i dont feel British.
> 
> Count me in then.
> 
> When people insult British they tend to forget Welsh and Scots are British too.



       I am an internationalist. I wise man buried in Hyde Park once said "workers have no country".
I am of US birth and am an avowed communist my whole adult life. I fought the bosses on the job my whole life and in university when the Vietnam War raged in the late 60's. I raised money and attended rallies in NY for the Kent miners during that last great coal strike in England. We even paid to bring one miner over to speak across the country to build international solidarity.
      I would be honored if you would tolerate my membership here.  By the way my wife is of Guyanese heritage, and of course in her youth was a British subject.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 3, 2012)

Well it has been awhile hope you're all doing well. =)
Just some life story from me to update you guys.
Now studying computing in university at my home town;now 20 years old(feeling old),had car accident due to my own careless driving luckily noone was hurt or injured or died so im bloody lucky and grateful.
Also i've lost weight through hard training,started at 15stones in April 2012 now weighing 12.7 stone on 30th October 2012 and weight still dropping,i can wear size medium clothes now and gone down in trouser size.
Amazing result and well worth it.

Well anyways thats my story hope you're all doing well again,its christmas again so its that time of year to go nostalgia and look back at old things like games,websites and music.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 3, 2012)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well it has been awhile hope you're all doing well. =)
> Just some life story from me to update you guys.
> Now studying computing in university at my home town;now 20 years old(feeling old),had car accident due to my own careless driving luckily noone was hurt or injured or died so im bloody lucky and grateful.
> Also i've lost weight through hard training,started at 15stones in April 2012 now weighing 12.7 stone on 30th October 2012 and weight still dropping,i can wear size medium clothes now and gone down in trouser size.
> ...



Time to put it all back on with Christmas dinner.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 3, 2012)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well it has been awhile hope you're all doing well. =)
> Just some life story from me to update you guys.
> Now studying computing in university at my home town;now 20 years old(feeling old),had car accident due to my own careless driving luckily noone was hurt or injured or died so im bloody lucky and grateful.
> Also i've lost weight through hard training,started at 15stones in April 2012 now weighing 12.7 stone on 30th October 2012 and weight still dropping,i can wear size medium clothes now and gone down in trouser size.
> ...



Well 20 is a crap age, I'm not finding it any more useful than 19  gratz at weight loss, obviously you're not doing computing properly (you should see the size of my boss)


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 3, 2012)

RCoon said:


> Well 20 is a crap age, I'm not finding it any more useful than 19  gratz at weight loss, obviously you're not doing computing properly (you should see the size of my boss)



20 is a Damn site better than 52!!!!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 3, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Time to put it all back on with Christmas dinner.


Lol i highly doubt it the way i'm going with keeping my fitness up i would be able stuff my face and not worry about any weight gain.


RCoon said:


> Well 20 is a crap age, I'm not finding it any more useful than 19  gratz at weight loss, obviously you're not doing computing properly (you should see the size of my boss)


20 is indeed crap age i agree and probably not lol but i do have to say my eyes feels like a zombie every practical sessions.


Tatty_One said:


> 20 is a Damn site better than 52!!!!!


True lol.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 4, 2012)

RCoon said:


> Well 20 is a crap age



Oh great, another 4 days with another crap year to look forward to 

Actually im loving 19... 20 will be great as insurance will go down


----------



## Techtu (Dec 4, 2012)

So the Steam "Big Picture" didn't just make believe I was in an updated version of WMC/Xbox...


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 4, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> Oh great, another 4 days with another crap year to look forward to
> 
> Actually im loving 19... 20 will be great as insurance will go down



Not by enough tho!  25 is the BEST age, you cannot even legally have a beer with your meal whilst on holiday in Florida!


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 4, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> Not by enough tho!  25 is the BEST age, you cannot even legally have a beer with your meal whilst on holiday in Florida!



I know! Yanks are out of control anyway!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 4, 2012)

Got a question for my UK friends.

Is it me or is the whole damn world seem to be doing EVERYTHING half ass anymore? EVERYTHING is just "good enough" and if you question it your labeled an ass. Is it the same over there?

Only people that seem to be bringing their a-game anymore are the idiots.


----------



## KieX (Dec 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Got a question for my UK friends.
> 
> Is it me or is the whole damn world seem to be doing EVERYTHING half ass anymore? EVERYTHING is just "good enough" and if you question it your labeled an ass. Is it the same over there?
> 
> Only people that seem to be bringing their a-game anymore are the idiots.



That's quite a broad thing to answer. Generally speaking anything that is remotely related to money IS far worse now than it has been. You get served sub-par products and shoddy services by less-than-intersted staff almost everywhere.

But europeans can riot like pro's. That's definitely something people ain't lacking spirit in.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 4, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> Not by enough tho!  25 is the BEST age, you cannot even legally have a beer with your meal whilst on holiday in Florida!



21 is the legal drinking age in Florida. 18 for consensual sex and voting. 10 years for the Death penalty.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 21 is the legal drinking age in Florida. 18 for consensual sex and voting. 10 years for the Death penalty.



I know ......... he is soon to be 20.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 4, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> I know ......... he is soon to be 20.



Honestly its more of a "suggestion" then a law.


----------



## Techtu (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## RCoon (Dec 6, 2012)

Techtu said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121206/MORDOR.jpg



Do you think he RAID 0?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Honestly its more of a "suggestion" then a law.



Whats the age requirement to apply for a gun license?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 6, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> Whats the age requirement to apply for a gun license?



21 handgun. 18 Shotgun AFAIK.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 21 handgun. 18 Shotgun AFAIK.



 makes sense


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 21 handgun. 18 Shotgun AFAIK.



Lmao, so you can legally walk around with a shotgun before you can have a beer?  U gotta love the good ol US of A


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 6, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> Lmao, so you can legally walk around with a shotgun before you can have a beer?  U gotta love the good ol US of A



A shotgun is less dangerous in the hand of an American then a beer.

FYI Most crimes are committed with stolen guns in the US so the age to buy a gun is kinda irrelevant.


----------



## Techtu (Dec 6, 2012)

Guy's have a problem...

I sold my GTX460 just over a month ago, maybe a month and half by now anyway the point is the friend I sold it to has just today said the card won't run anything demanding due to overheating - I never had an issue with the card especially with the temperatures! 

He's kind of hinting at a refund?? but really, what should I do?


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 6, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Guy's have a problem...
> 
> I sold my GTX460 just over a month ago, maybe a month and half by now anyway the point is the friend I sold it to has just today said the card won't run anything demanding due to overheating - I never had an issue with the card especially with the temperatures!
> 
> He's kind of hinting at a refund?? but really, what should I do?



take a look at it, maybe it needs a little clean tell him, if it is still works test it, show him that it's fine and he needs to clean his PC up :shadedshu otherwise swap out the cooler

Refund on your own terms, if he has ruined it then he should foot the bill


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> A shotgun is less dangerous in the hand of an American then a beer.
> 
> FYI Most crimes are committed with stolen guns in the US so the age to buy a gun is kinda irrelevant.



I know, although i was not talking about crime, just visualising the 18 year old with a shotgun in one hand and a beer in the other and the Police Officer being more concerned about the Bud lite than the Benelli lol.


----------



## Techtu (Dec 6, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> if he has ruined it then he should foot the bill



But that's the thing, I'm sure if there is actually anything wrong with it then it's not from the time I had it. I've already told him to bring it back and I'll stick it in the rig I pulled it from to see how it runs but he hasn't exactly said he's gonna do that either.

I just feel bad for selling gear and it somehow breaking on the new user, infact I never sell my old gear because of this reason - I usually donate to the family.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 6, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> I know, although i was not talking about crime, just visualising the 18 year old with a shotgun in one hand and a beer in the other and the Police Officer being more concerned about the Bud lite than the Benelli lol.



I find it worse you can vote at 18 then own a gun. You should be at least 30 to vote IMO. 

Edit: Wish you would have contacted me man. We could have hit the range for a few hours. My treat.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 6, 2012)

Techtu said:


> But that's the thing, I'm sure if there is actually anything wrong with it then it's not from the time I had it. I've already told him to bring it back and I'll stick it in the rig I pulled it from to see how it runs but he hasn't exactly said he's gonna do that either.
> 
> I just feel bad for selling gear and it somehow breaking on the new user, infact I never sell my old gear because of this reason - I usually donate to the family.



Sounds like perhaps a driver issue, if he has had it for a month he must have  SHIT case ventilation or just doesn't know what broken is..... 

Test in your pc and see, 90% sure the card is fine


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I find it worse you can vote at 18 then own a gun. You should be at least 30 to vote IMO.
> 
> Edit: Wish you would have contacted me man. We could have hit the range for a few hours. My treat.



Next time I promise and it won't be too long, quite possibly without half the family so it will be easier.


----------



## Techtu (Dec 7, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> Sounds like perhaps a driver issue, if he has had it for a month he must have  SHIT case ventilation or just doesn't know what broken is.....
> 
> Test in your pc and see, 90% sure the card is fine



I'm hoping so, he's coming down later this afternoon.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 7, 2012)

Techtu said:


> I'm hoping so, he's coming down later this afternoon.





Bo$$ said:


> Sounds like perhaps a driver issue, if he has had it for a month he must have  SHIT case ventilation or just doesn't know what broken is.....
> 
> Test in your pc and see, 90% sure the card is fine



  SHIT is that a new acronym in the technical  sphere?  I know F.U.C.K. stands for failure to use clean kryptojargon.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 7, 2012)

Got mah pay slip in... Started working for them a little late so its a little disappointing... I was so hoping to go on a spending spree :/ but on a more positive note, I did get a higher rate then what they originally said i would get. but they didnt tell me wat the cut off date was which turned out to be the 30th this month but I didnt start picking up extra shifts & hours until after that which means i wont see the bigger half of my pay packet till january  

I had everything planned then my money just had to fall through  I got a little disposable income but really gotta watch what i spend it on but at least £30-50 will go on alcohol for my christmas tradition!


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm really not liking the position of my D14 in this FT02, especially with s2011. The socket forces the heatsink to be in the middle of the case.

Anyone with a H60/H80 or similar want to swap


----------



## KeAnS (Dec 7, 2012)

Lucky me, bought an 6870 1gb, phenom ll x4 960t and samsung dvd writer awhile ago for £60 from Sheffield Forum....


----------



## Techtu (Dec 7, 2012)

What's the best keyboard around at the moment to spend around £80 on? 

I'd personally like something with backlit keys (ideally switchable between colours but red/orange is a must) also mechanical keys wouldn't go a miss either. I've got to ask advice on this as the only keyboards I've ever owned haven't really been all that great although I'm loving what I have at the moment, it just doesn't light up aha.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 7, 2012)

Techtu said:


> What's the best keyboard around at the moment to spend around £80 on?
> 
> I'd personally like something with backlit keys (ideally switchable between colours but red/orange is a must) also mechanical keys wouldn't go a miss either. I've got to ask advice on this as the only keyboards I've ever owned haven't really been all that great although I'm loving what I have at the moment, it just doesn't light up aha.



Mechanical keys should always be highest priority  I never really suggest razer products, but my Black Widow does it's job and it's backlit. Saitek keyboards are good (and have orange backlit) and so are logitech G series keyboards. Those are always the first ones I check.


----------



## Techtu (Dec 7, 2012)

The one I keep going back to look at is the Logitech G510, Saitek would be nice just to match up with my R.A.T mouse but I won't let that persuade me, didn't even look at the Black Widow until now... Looks wise it's what I'd probably go with but what are the real advantages of having an LCD screen on your keyboard? That may persuade me...


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 7, 2012)

Techtu said:


> The one I keep going back to look at is the Logitech G510, Saitek would be nice just to match up with my R.A.T mouse but I won't let that persuade me, didn't even look at the Black Widow until now... Looks wise it's what I'd probably go with but what are the real advantages of having an LCD screen on your keyboard? That may persuade me...



I have a G9X. I like the feel of it. Finally Logitech released new software and drivers that doi not lock up my system,. The original software on cd was incompatible. I was using only the generic  mouse driver for a good while. I am not much of a gamer as all the new action games
require memorizing keystrokes, not just the mouse. That is a bit too much for me.


----------



## Techtu (Dec 8, 2012)

Went and got the G510 along with a Razer Sphex  Won't actually be getting until Christmas though 

As for the friend who was suppose to be coming down with the "broken" GPU hasn't even been in touch??


----------



## RCoon (Dec 8, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Went and got the G510 along with a Razer Sphex  Won't actually be getting until Christmas though
> 
> As for the friend who was suppose to be coming down with the "broken" GPU hasn't even been in touch??



G510 is a good keyboard, one of my friends at uni is using it along with a g9x 
Guess it's fine then?


----------



## Techtu (Dec 8, 2012)

I had a little feel of the keyboard and others in the shop, none of them felt all that different from what I'm currently using except one major thing, the keys feel a lot firmer like they're not going to come loose over time. 

I have no idea what to think about the GPU I sold him, it was a good card for me and as stated temperatures was never an issue. Just strange how almost 6 weeks after selling it him he complains about it, says he is going to bring it down but not only doesn't show but also no contact from him whatsoever even though I've seen him around online.


On another note: I need a new headset looking to spend around £30 so any suggestions?


----------



## RCoon (Dec 8, 2012)

Techtu said:


> I had a little feel of the keyboard and others in the shop, none of them felt all that different from what I'm currently using except one major thing, the keys feel a lot firmer like they're not going to come loose over time.
> 
> I have no idea what to think about the GPU I sold him, it was a good card for me and as stated temperatures was never an issue. Just strange how almost 6 weeks after selling it him he complains about it, says he is going to bring it down but not only doesn't show but also no contact from him whatsoever even though I've seen him around online.
> 
> ...



Couldnt be happier with my Creative Fatality, epic cushioning xD
It's been 6 weeks, and if the card crapped out after that period of time, it's not your fault, that's more than non warranty card dealers would give as a grace period, 30days and all that. Tell him to sort his hot pc out.

In other news, while i was looking at the corsair high air pressure fans for my H80, i started look at this:
http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B008XC2546/?tag=tec053-21
though i reckon my NZXT case might still be superior.


----------



## Techtu (Dec 8, 2012)

Suppose, I just feel bad that he's a friend if it was anyone else then like you say that "grace period" has well and truly been & gone.

Those Fatalitys have got some great reviews from what I'm reading... I may end up with those!


----------



## RCoon (Dec 8, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Suppose, I just feel bad that he's a friend if it was anyone else then like you say that "grace period" has well and truly been & gone.
> 
> Those Fatalitys have got some great reviews from what I'm reading... I may end up with those!



Well if he does get in touch, give it a clean, maybe go as far as to replace the TIM, and then test it in your system by running a benchmark like furrytesselation (can be run permanently unless you press esc) and keep your eyes on the temps. If they stay below the safe temp of say, 80 degrees, then it's his problem, and not yours.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 8, 2012)

Using Creative Fatality HS800 now, its ok for the price but don't expect wonders. I am using UE TF10 as my daily wear, so my judgement is pretty biased.


----------



## Techtu (Dec 8, 2012)

Well here's what I've been using for awhile now...


----------



## Techtu (Dec 9, 2012)

Just had a message from that friend but I think I should be concerned...



> just to let u knw bro i aint been up to test this card cos there no point its fucked its runin just fb now and its runin at 61 lol



But yet he's on Steam right now playing Dota 2.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 9, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Just had a message from that friend but I think I should be concerned...
> 
> Quote:
> just to let u knw bro i aint been up to test this card cos there no point its fucked its runin just fb now and its runin at 61 lol
> But yet he's on Steam right now playing Dota 2.



Wow. Some Friend.... Just keep offering to test in your system, he'll either give up or will agree, when he does you can see the issue for yourself. I'm thinking he has found a better deal somewhere now wants to give it back to you...

Anyone want a Dota 2 code, i have 2 spare.... i haven't tried the game anyway....


----------



## Techtu (Dec 9, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> Anyone want a Dota 2 code, i have 2 spare.... i haven't tried the game anyway....



When I was checking to see what games he owns and when he last played them and such I noticed that apparently I already own a beta code as Steam didn't say anything other than "play now"... I'm just confused as hell to where it's come from 

By the way, I'm still rocking that StealthXstream II I had from you awhile back


----------



## KeAnS (Dec 9, 2012)

My mate selling this 8core for £70...

Asking price: £70
Condition of item: Excellent
Location: S9

Further details
 amd fx8150 8 core cpu for sale socket am3+ 3.6 stock 4.0 turbo core
 with brand new heatsink and fan


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 9, 2012)

Techtu said:


> By the way, I'm still rocking that StealthXstream II I had from you awhile back



i was going to ask you how it was, recently i sort of regretted selling it 

That was a free warranty upgrade from a 500w unit


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 9, 2012)

KeAnS said:


> My mate selling this 8core for £70...
> 
> Asking price: £70
> Condition of item: Excellent
> ...



My friend might be interested in purchasing said item


----------



## RCoon (Dec 10, 2012)

Just replaced my Cougar Turbines on my H80 for two of the new Corsair High Pressure series. Temps went from a max of 54 to a max of 45


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 10, 2012)

RCoon said:


> Just replaced my Cougar Turbines on my H80 for two of the new Corsair High Pressure series. Temps went from a max of 54 to a max of 45



Since i went SB, i really don't give a fuck about temps, it was like 50 load before and 70C load on the GPU. haven't looked at the system since February!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2012)

Techtu said:


> What's the best keyboard around at the moment to spend around £80 on?
> 
> I'd personally like something with backlit keys (ideally switchable between colours but red/orange is a must) also mechanical keys wouldn't go a miss either. I've got to ask advice on this as the only keyboards I've ever owned haven't really been all that great although I'm loving what I have at the moment, it just doesn't light up aha.



The Black Widow is nice once you install the latest firmware. If you get one let me know and Ill help you with that.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 10, 2012)

Can't find a blackwidow for £80 around here, no idea where they all went


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Can't find a blackwidow for £80 around here, no idea where they all went



Ive been running one for a few months now. Really nice stuff. Can't go back to a membrain again.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 11, 2012)

Thinking about swapping out my 7950 Vapor x for an NV card likely a 670


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 11, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Thinking about swapping out my 7950 Vapor x for an NV card likely a 670



Why? I hear with the new drivers the 7950 hangs with the 670.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 11, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Why? I hear with the new drivers the 7950 hangs with the 670.



They do and I have a beast of a card that surpasses some overclocked 7970's and 680's though I have my TV connected via HDMI and it's unusable for watching movies on since I got the 7950 as the screen gets a pink hue over it after any amount of time, I have tried different drivers, changing the resolution/refresh rate, changing LCD coulour profile all to no avail, it's specifically an AMD issue though the card isn't faulty it's either drivers or the hdmi controller which causes it so I can't RMA


----------



## Techtu (Dec 11, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The Black Widow is nice once you install the latest firmware. If you get one let me know and Ill help you with that.



Too late, I went with the G510 as the store didn't really have much of a choice in and it had to be a there and then decision as I wasn't buying :/

Thanks anyway.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 11, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> They do and I have a beast of a card that surpasses some overclocked 7970's and 680's though I have my TV connected via HDMI and it's unusable for watching movies on since I got the 7950 as the screen gets a pink hue over it after any amount of time, I have tried different drivers, changing the resolution/refresh rate, changing LCD coulour profile all to no avail, it's specifically an AMD issue though the card isn't faulty it's either drivers or the hdmi controller which causes it so I can't RMA



Ah well thats a good reason. I just got the 670 in my specs last week and I gonna say its bad ass. Everything on Ultra and 2xAA in BF3 it has NEVER gone below 68FPS in heavy action. Its faster then a default 680 also.


----------



## Techtu (Dec 12, 2012)

For anyone who's been following my recent posts that "friend" who said the card was pretty much screwed brought the card up today I did a straight exchange with him as he was in a rush.... (and it's less hassle)

Anyway the card is now in my rig and from the looks of it is working perfectly! I'm going to run a few tests with Heaven and 3DMark but I'm pretty confident the card will be fine even then.

I may end up seeing what TPU members offer me for it as I have no use for it myself.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 12, 2012)

Techtu said:


> TPU members offer me for it



Mmm. I have room in a potential folding rig


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 12, 2012)

Why is TMM more active in this forum than most other "Brits"? The shame, the shame!


----------



## RCoon (Dec 12, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Why is TMM more active in this forum than most other "Brits"? The shame, the shame!



He talks more shit than the rest of us? Quality, not quantity


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 12, 2012)

RCoon said:


> He talks more shit than the rest of us? Quality, not quantity



Quantity first, once we have enough of them then we can start focusing on QC 

Oh, I heard the entire UK is frozen over, except of course London and South East. I wonder how people up north is doing


----------



## Techtu (Dec 12, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> Mmm. I have room in a potential folding rig



We may have to come to some agreement. 



Fourstaff said:


> Oh, I heard the entire UK is frozen over, except of course London and South East. I wonder how people up north is doing



Meh... I'm pretty much central England and it's not that bad here, it is a little frosty but nothing serious or even anything unexpected for this time of year.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 12, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Quantity first, once we have enough of them then we can start focusing on QC
> 
> Oh, I heard the entire UK is frozen over, except of course London and South East. I wonder how people up north is doing



Yeah -3 here, we have relatively nothing except puddles, clouds, a few frozen puddles along side the puddles. North is cold, fucking cold, and filled with snow like it is 70% of the year!


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 12, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Quantity first, once we have enough of them then we can start focusing on QC
> 
> Oh, I heard the entire UK is frozen over, except of course London and South East. I wonder how people up north is doing



  It's  the Yanks. They screwed up the flow of the Gulf Stream with all the fossil fuels they've been burning.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 12, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> It's  the Yanks. They screwed up the flow of the Gulf Stream with all the fossil fuels they've been burning.



I agree. Yankees sucks.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree. Yankees sucks.



I believe his definition of Yankee is different from what you have in mind.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 12, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> I believe his definition of Yankee is different from what you have in mind.



He is a Yankee.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 13, 2012)

Just got BOINC running on my server PC, now i want a second CPU  8 cores of hell!!

I'll need to work out how to use the GPU's now...


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> He is a Yankee.



Actually I am a communist. Never liked the Yankees too many millionaires in the organization.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 13, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> Actually I am a communist. Never liked the Yankees too many millionaires in the organization.



You are north of the Mason–Dixon Line. You are a Yankee.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You are north of the Mason–Dixon Line. You are a Yankee.



you are north of an invisible line, therefore your comment is invalid!


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 13, 2012)

Please....Americans get out. TMM is attracting more!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 13, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> Please....Americans get out. TMM is attracting more!



Its my pheromones.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its my pheromones.



Your pheromones attracts guys, I am impressed!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 13, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Your pheromones attracts guys, I am impressed!



And homosexual Squirrels........whats sad is that isnt a joke. I have two of them that have sex next to my office window weekly. Its like Brokeback Mountain in my back yard.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> And homosexual Squirrels........whats sad is that isnt a joke. I have two of them that have sex next to my office window weekly. Its like Brokeback Mountain in my back yard.



Urban squirrels eat your garbage, what is wrong with the food you consume that turns everything homo?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 13, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Urban squirrels eat your garbage, what is wrong with the food you consume that turns everything homo?



I don't live anywhere near a city. My house is in the middle of the woods?


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't live anywhere near a city. My house is in the middle of the woods?



What is wrong with the air you breathe?


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 13, 2012)

Used Boinc for the first time, my first WU got validated 113points kerching


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 20, 2012)

So tempted to buy an Audi TT in the new year, I am coming into a little bit of money soon and love driving since passing my test 2 years ago, you can get some really nice 2001-2002 -1.8-225bhp TT's for £3k-£4k and best of all my insurance is only £800 on one with 2 years no claims 

So argument is, get the TT YOLO
Family holiday
Pay some bills off and put some aside
New rig/pay bills/save some?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> So tempted to buy an Audi TT in the new year, I am coming into a little bit of money soon and love driving since passing my test 2 years ago, you can get some really nice 2001-2002 -1.8-225bhp TT's for £3k-£4k and best of all my insurance is only £800 on one with 2 years no claims
> 
> So argument is, get the TT YOLO
> Family holiday
> ...



That thing weighs a ton man. Plus its a late model Audi. They are not what I would call reliable. Pay some bills and get caught up. That TT will be a money pit.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That thing weighs a ton man. Plus its a late model Audi. They are not what I would call reliable. Pay some bills and get caught up. That TT will be a money pit.



The man is right. Or use it to buy us all a pint. assuming you are over the legal purchasing age here.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas all! 
I found a super cheap place for ink cartridges! £1.48 for my epson ink and £8 for my HP XL. Smashing deal


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 24, 2012)

^^ Thanks and same to you and all in the clubhouse.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 24, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> Merry Christmas all!
> I found a super cheap place for ink cartridges! £1.48 for my epson ink and £8 for my HP XL. Smashing deal
> 
> http://cdn.smosh.com/sites/default/files/bloguploads/nigel-thornberry-annie-community.gif



301 ink???


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 24, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 301 ink???



Cartridge People, Really fast and amazingly good Quality... The HP one prints like new!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 24, 2012)

my ink is listed for £9-10. same price i paid off ebay


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 25, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> my ink is listed for £9-10. same price i paid off ebay



They've got a 2 year warranty and seem to be quite well reputed. I'll post back when my other printer needs a change


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 31, 2012)

Bit pissed, looking for a F buddy tonight though left it a bit late  hitting up some sluts girl friends on facebook now lol


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 31, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Bit pissed, looking for a F buddy tonight though left it a bit late  hitting up some sluts girl friends on facebook now lol



Wrong place if you're dropping a hint. 

 

I very rarely post these days but I'm still around.

Hope everyone has enjoyed 2012 and is looking forward to 2013. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 31, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Wrong place if you're dropping a hint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And to you too!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 1, 2013)

Well.... I finished work at 6, and tried to join a friends party at very late notice due to my friend not replying to my message to real late. I didnt leave my house to 10.45pm, but the time I got to Trafalgar square it was already 00:00 and i still hadnt met up with my friends yet, spent another hour trying to find them and the mobile network cock blocking calls & texts at 00:00-00:30 didnt help. Most of the tube stations were 'locked off' and police werent letting anyone on the tube so i couldnt fucking go home, I had to walk all the way to warren street to catch the bus home and by that time it was literally pissing a monsoon outside.

The most welcome sight of early 2013 so far is my local kebab shop, one of the staff who threw me a towel when i walked into their shop at around 2:45am looking like a drowned rat and literally fuming that i never got to meet my friends, i never got totally wasted off my tits, I never got laid and to start things off i never wanted to go out anyway but i didnt want to spend new years alone but I pretty much ended doing that anyway despite trafalgar square being packed with foreigners walking into me constantly.

so fuck you all and fuck 2013!


p.s 

the kebab and my stash of J.D cheered me up a little but i started crying when i realised i wasnt enjoying it with friends.


Pretty much an epic night of total fail. not to mention my phone which i was so close to just throwing it on the gound and smashing it with an empty champaign bottle. fucking useless peice of camel turd I have ever purchased in my entire life


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 1, 2013)

I was playing World of Tanks the entire time, BBC said its going to rain cats and dogs so I decided not to join the party.


----------



## The_ (Jan 3, 2013)

I would like to join this bunch of merry men please. Found this thanks to BO$$.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 3, 2013)

The_ said:


> I would like to join this bunch of merry men please. Found this thanks to BO$$.



But first, you must be a smurf (see: Tatty_One)


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 3, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> But first, you must be a smurf (see: Tatty_One)



Added, albeit reluctantly for a name like that!


----------



## The_ (Jan 3, 2013)

I was gonna be The_One but it wouldn't let me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 3, 2013)

Tatty when are you gonna add me?!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 3, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Tatty when are you gonna add me?!



Your an illegal TMM, you get occasional and limited access unless you can accrue 5 votes from regular clubhouse visitors 

Let the votes begin!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 3, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> Your an illegal TMM, you get occasional and limited access unless you can accrue 5 votes from regular clubhouse visitors
> 
> Let the votes begin!



Aw come on I know more about UK history then most of the young whipper snappers in here!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 3, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Aw come on I know more about UK history then most of the young whipper snappers in here!



You know, we actually get a proper education  You nearly had a vote from me...



The_ said:


> I was gonna be The_One but it wouldn't let me.



You are all good  TMM is just a yank


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 3, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> You know, we actually get a proper education  You nearly had a vote from me...



I dunno. I've talked to some young jokers from the UK and they didn't know their ass from a hole in the ground when it comes to some of history. They seemed more in tune with American pop culture trash then their own history.......which was an epic shame to me.



Bo$$ said:


> You are all good  TMM is just a yank



I'm no Yank sir. I'm a confederate from G-ds country.


----------



## The_ (Jan 3, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> You are all good  TMM is just a yank



It's ok. Yanks *ahem* confederate's have their place... Across the pond


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 3, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They seemed more in tune with American pop culture trash then their own history.......which was an epic shame to me.



That can be said to 80% of the people I meed


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 26, 2013)

Bloody hell what's happened in here *tumbleweed* 

Anyhow, I think I have finally find a way to permanently delete my facebook profile without being tempted to log in again during the 14 day period that FB keeps your account active for until it's permanently deleted as I can never go the whole bloody 14 days  (that's exactly why the have it, c**ts) 

I created a new random gmail account something like 56769687657a@gmail, then added it to my FB account and set it as primary before removing my old email address from FB. I then changed my FB password to something random and deactivated my account. I also changed the new gmail account password to some random rubbish and then cleared my browser history, deleted FB off my phone. 

So now there is no way that I can log in even if I wanted to as I don't know the email address for the account nor either password  I am free!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 26, 2013)

If we arent posting, most of us are most likely down the pub


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 26, 2013)

Wish I could afford the pub, just rewired my rig, I say rewired, I really plugged everything back in and tidied the wires up as none of my drives were connected except for my OS drive from when I was troubleshooting a while ago, also need to replace my PSU as the housing that the lead goes into is hanging out  holding it in place with my sub, pretty sure that was the cause when I ripped everything out of it a while ago to try and figure out why I kept getting random crashes


----------



## Techtu (Jan 28, 2013)

Just curious, what would a AMD 1090T be worth to one of you guys? 

I'd like an upgrade but not really sure if selling my 1090T would be sufficient enough?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 28, 2013)

Techtu said:


> Just curious, what would a AMD 1090T be worth to one of you guys?
> 
> I'd like an upgrade but not really sure if selling my 1090T would be sufficient enough?



Hard to say as they look (from a very quick google) to be very inflated price wise at the moment, perhaps because of supply/demand ie: they are no longer made and what ones are on the market are inflated because of lack of supply. I would imagine you could probably realistically get £120-£140 for it? (just shooting in the dark)

As with any upgrade NEVER expect to sell your current stuff for the cost of a performance upgrade, you will always have to shell out some of your own hard earned, just like I upgraded from a i7 860> i5 2500k and it cost me perhaps £60? I also sold my GTX 570 for £140 and bought my 7950 for £250


----------



## Techtu (Jan 28, 2013)

Well that's a little more than I was expecting to be honest although I will take that guesstimate with a pinch of salt until others can clarify on this. would be even better if one of you wanted to buy it from me


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 28, 2013)

Techtu said:


> Well that's a little more than I was expecting to be honest although I will take that guesstimate with a pinch of salt until others can clarify on this. would be even better if one of you wanted to buy it from me



See edit, and like I said just from a quick google i can see people trying to way overprice these chips, that might be a good thing for the average joe like you who isn't out to rip someone off and just wants to sell his old stuff at a reasonable price to upgrade (they are being listed on eBay at £200+ WTF??? )


----------



## Techtu (Jan 28, 2013)

Your right in your edit... nothing worth while is ever free! £200+ :O I'm sure they was about that price when they got released some years ago, but your right I'm not out to make a profit on this chip, I got it part of deal from MoonPip so yea I'll be happy for it to find a home at a reasonable price.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 28, 2013)

Considering PII 965's sell for about £80 I might have been a bit more optimistic about my estimate than I first thought, what chip are you looking to upgrade to? if you can sell your's for 2/3 of your new chip then it's a worthwhile purchase IMO


----------



## Techtu (Jan 28, 2013)

I'd like the AMD FX 8350 which costs around £150 so I think I'd be able to sell my 1090T for arounds 2/3, albeit people are wanting.


----------



## os2wiz (Jan 28, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Hard to say as they look (from a very quick google) to be very inflated price wise at the moment, perhaps because of supply/demand ie: they are no longer made and what ones are on the market are inflated because of lack of supply. I would imagine you could probably realistically get £120-£140 for it? (just shooting in the dark)
> 
> As with any upgrade NEVER expect to sell your current stuff for the cost of a performance upgrade, you will always have to shell out some of your own hard earned, just like I upgraded from a i7 860> i5 2500k and it cost me perhaps £60? I also sold my GTX 570 for £140 and bought my 7950 for £250



That 1090T pricing for used chip sounds a bit generous . Knock it down by 25 quid.  Also the 7950 has dropped in price recently so if you look around and get some promotion you may get a new one for 200 quid. At least that what goes for about $300 on this side of the pond.



Techtu said:


> I'd like the AMD FX 8350 which costs around £150 so I think I'd be able to sell my 1090T for arounds 2/3, albeit people are wanting.



The price has dropped it should be available for $185 US or about 130 quid , thatbis if the pound is worth 1.50 US dollars.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 28, 2013)

Techtu said:


> I'd like the AMD FX 8350 which costs around £150 so I think I'd be able to sell my 1090T for arounds 2/3, albeit people are wanting.



Get the FX 8320 It's like £120 on OCUK 
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-337-AM&groupid=701&catid=1967&subcat=1825

Considering CPU's aren't something we RMA wouldn't worry too much 

And i'm certain upping the Multi to make it hit 4ghz isn't beyond you


----------



## os2wiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Get the FX 8320 It's like £120 on OCUK
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-337-AM&groupid=701&catid=1967&subcat=1825
> 
> Considering CPU's aren't something we RMA wouldn't worry too much
> ...



I'd rather get closer to 5 GHz than 4 GHz so the 8350 is a better bet. 8320s are reject 8350's that can't cut the mustard.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 29, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> I'd rather get closer to 5 GHz than 4 GHz so the 8350 is a better bet. 8320s are reject 8350's that can't cut the mustard.



Thats a simple multi change they'll both likely reach the same speed in the end

Yay! today my new Otone speakers will be coming. Can't wait till i get home later


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 29, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Thats a simple multi change they'll both likely reach the same speed in the end



8350 clocks much better though if you are going to overclock either chip. but £120 is indeed a bargain when you see that 3570K is £40 more.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 29, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> 8350 clocks much better though if you are going to overclock either chip. but £120 is indeed a bargain when you see that 3570K is £40 more.



8320's in most cases hit around 4.5-4.7 and then brick wall. 8350's are capable of 5Ghz+


----------



## Millennium (Jan 29, 2013)

UK folks, heads up!

http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=4414877

£10 cashback when you buy a pizza (50% off that too) and add something to get it over the tenner delivery

just got a large pizza and some dips, will end up paying 55p delivered after the cashback tracks. Lol!

edit: cashback started tracking this afternoon, a tenner, i got an email. get this NAO


----------



## Techtu (Jan 29, 2013)

I'd even be happy with the 8320 tbh.

Would any of you be interested in buying or trading for a Corsair H80? It'll be boxed as new considering ebuyer have exchanged it from an RMA.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 29, 2013)

Techtu said:


> Would any of you be interested in buying or trading for a Corsair H80? It'll be boxed as new considering ebuyer have exchanged it from an RMA.



What price?


----------



## Techtu (Jan 29, 2013)

Not really thought about aha, but I'd probably say £70 including delivery?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 29, 2013)

Techtu said:


> Not really thought about aha, but I'd probably say £70 including delivery?



You can buy one new for £70 delivered...


----------



## Techtu (Jan 29, 2013)

£70? I've spotted them for around £80 but I've not looked all that recently, but I'd like to think Boss would see it fair as that's pretty much how it worked out when I brought an OCZ PSU from him, which happened to be new from RMA too.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheap as chips unfortunatly these days since the improved H80i has come out, in fact you can get a H80i for £77 and that is pretty much old H100 performance, think sixties for the straight H80.......

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-008-CS&groupid=701&catid=2330&subcat=2262


----------



## RCoon (Jan 30, 2013)

Techtu said:


> £70? I've spotted them for around £80 but I've not looked all that recently, but I'd like to think Boss would see it fair as that's pretty much how it worked out when I brought an OCZ PSU from him, which happened to be new from RMA too.



As a rule of thumb for selling hardare, i minus the 20% VAT from when i bought it, then minus off 10% of the price for each year it has been used.
H80's are good, but H80i's are better, and pretty damn cheap. You might find it difficult to shift a H80 when everyone is getting great performance from the new series.
I just replaced my H80 in fact


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 30, 2013)

Techtu said:


> £70? I've spotted them for around £80 but I've not looked all that recently, but I'd like to think Boss would see it fair as that's pretty much how it worked out when I brought an OCZ PSU from him, which happened to be new from RMA too.



Seems about right, find the cheapest and cut it by a pound or two, when i sold it to you, i matched ebuyer price and included postage hence it was only a little cheaper than them 
But then again that was the newest series of OCZ psu that model had only just come out
Still thats a good price


----------



## Techtu (Jan 30, 2013)

Are you saying your interested?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 30, 2013)

Techtu said:


> Are you saying your interested?



Unfortunately not my friend  I spent the last of my cash on some expensive speakers and cooling is all set till summer


----------



## Techtu (Jan 30, 2013)

I may put the H80 & 1090T up for sale as set, I'm really wanting an 8 core even though I've always told myself to wait for more cores


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 30, 2013)

Techtu said:


> I may put the H80 & 1090T up for sale as set, I'm really wanting an 8 core even though I've always told myself to wait for more cores



Go for it


My Otone speakers came today, they are phenomenal, Fuck everything else Sub £200 best set you can get. Kill the boston acoustics which are more expensive!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 31, 2013)

Wondering if i should upgrade to 2400Mhz ram....


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 31, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Wondering if i should upgrade to 2400Mhz ram....



Why, you won't see any difference, apart from in your wallet of course.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 31, 2013)

bleh, I suppose saving for a new GPU would be a better, idea.... Not that i cant afford one right now of course....


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 31, 2013)

grabbed a Xonar D1 for £40, seemed like a good buy considering my card is dying here


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm going to be able to afford new components next month.



Really want Fractal Design to release an R2 Arc Mini.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 31, 2013)

What are you getting Innocent? New CPU and mobo?


----------



## The_ (Jan 31, 2013)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Really want Fractal Design to release an R2 Arc Mini.



The Define Mini is no good?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 31, 2013)

The_ said:


> The Define Mini is no good?



I guess the door is not ideal for everyone


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 1, 2013)

most expensive mouse pad in the entire history of man

having a mouse pad made out of pure ivory works out a fair bit cheaper.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 1, 2013)

The_ said:


> The Define Mini is no good?



Even though I like the Define Mini, I'm in "love" with the Arc Mini. I just really want a second revision. I know what will happen (SODs Law) I'll buy the Mini and they'll announce an R2.





...PACMAN... said:


> What are you getting Innocent? New CPU and mobo?



I'm planning on getting a Sammy 840 Pro (256GB) to start with so that I can breathe some new life into my current setup and then eventually I'll grab a new mainboard (Maximus V Gene) and possibly a 3770K. 

After that I'll grab an H110 and finally some new RAM if I cba.

Good times ahead.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyone tried to RMA with Overclockers UK? Told them in specific detail what my issues are, and that i have clearly defined the issue is with the cpu, and they are saying it isnt?!
"nah man, your mobo is the fault, the bios needs updating"
"actually wench, it has the latest bios, and has been running the same system as mine for the last 18 months. wench"
RMA MY GODDAMN CHIP


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Anyone tried to RMA with Overclockers UK? Told them in specific detail what my issues are, and that i have clearly defined the issue is with the cpu, and they are saying it isnt?!
> "nah man, your mobo is the fault, the bios needs updating"
> "actually wench, it has the latest bios, and has been running the same system as mine for the last 18 months. wench"
> RMA MY GODDAMN CHIP



Apparently they have improved, if they havent, be prepared for a length and delayed (and delayed).... (and delayed) you get the point...... soul draining experience


----------



## RCoon (Feb 4, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> Apparently they have improved, if they havent, be prepared for a length and delayed (and delayed).... (and delayed) you get the point...... soul draining experience



After 6 hours of emailing, they finally decided to open an RMA case, then threatened me with a £12.50 testing fee and return postage (even though im paying for it to be sent!) if the chip isnt faulty! Then they suggested i send it to a tech support guy. I swear they are intentionally trying to insult me.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 4, 2013)

Ah, OcUK RMA's... lol.

Long time, guys 

I'm thinking about selling the FT02 and D14 so i can get a CM XB and watercool it (240mm + 120mm + CPU Block + XSPC 5.25 Res/Pump)


----------



## RCoon (Feb 4, 2013)

MoonPig said:


> Ah, OcUK RMA's... lol.
> 
> Long time, guys



This is why i bought an i5 3570k and msi gd65 last night, i cant be without a pc for long!
I'll just use the 8350 for a backup system once it's been returned to me in 3 months time.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 4, 2013)

You can only learn from your own mistakes when it comes to OcUK.

I should have never bought a motherboard from their B-Stock area and i should have never returned it. Probably cost me like £130 in the end... and this was when i was like 16/17, not useful.

Maximus II Formula too, amazing board


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Feb 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> This is why i bought an i5 3570k and msi gd65 last night, i cant be without a pc for long!
> I'll just use the 8350 for a backup system once it's been returned to me in 3 months time.



Have you seen any advantages with the new setup, noticing any boost in certain games or does it compare badly. Just interested


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyone want a Gigabyte P45 Extreme to play with? It's got a lapped CPU in it which, if i remember correctly, is a Pentium/Celeron or something.

Only issue it has is an occasional BSOD. I think it's down to the NB, but might be worth a play / salvage for copper, lol.

It's just laying around here and i might aswell send it to someone. 

*Guessing i can post this, Sir Tatty, as i'm not asking for moneys and it's UK..


----------



## MightyMission (Feb 4, 2013)

I bought a waterblock from OCuk,it was a great experience..especially seeing water pee out the cracked outlet port all over my mobo n gpu..I was Ecstatic! The RMA procedure just rubbed salt into the wound..


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 4, 2013)

To be fair to them, I bought a Gigabyte x58 overclock board at the beginning of December thinking my old Giga board had failed, I received the new one, before stripping everything out I thought I would see if it would start up one more time and it did!

I applied for a return under the distance selling regulations, next day i got an RMA number, within 2 days I had sent the board back and they immediatly credited me with the £150.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 4, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> To be fair to them, I bought a Gigabyte x58 overclock board at the beginning of December thinking my old Giga board had failed, I received the new one, before stripping everything out I thought I would see if it would start up one more time and it did!
> 
> I applied for a return under the distance selling regulations, next day i got an RMA number, within 2 days I had sent the board back and they immediatly credited me with the £150.



Don't brag, chosen one.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 4, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> To be fair to them, I bought a Gigabyte x58 overclock board at the beginning of December thinking my old Giga board had failed, I received the new one, before stripping everything out I thought I would see if it would start up one more time and it did!
> 
> I applied for a return under the distance selling regulations, next day i got an RMA number, within 2 days I had sent the board back and they immediatly credited me with the £150.



Are you _sure_ it was OcUK?



As I'm going to be able to afford new shit soon, d'you guys think I should hold out till Haswell or bite the bullet next month and get some new toys?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 4, 2013)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Are you _sure_ it was OcUK?
> 
> 
> 
> As I'm going to be able to afford new shit soon, d'you guys think I should hold out till Haswell or bite the bullet next month and get some new toys?



Hold for right now.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hold for right now.



^ This - or upgrade to a 3570k and just OC the tits off it


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 4, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> upgrade to a 3570k and just OC the tits off it



Well if we did that, they would drop our lovely cold beer


----------



## RCoon (Feb 4, 2013)

...PACMAN... said:


> Have you seen any advantages with the new setup, noticing any boost in certain games or does it compare badly. Just interested



Actually, strangely enough, I preferred my 8350. I record and encode for youtube alot, and the AMD board came with 8 SATA III 6gbps ports, this msi only has 2, plus 2 from the controller thing. I loved Metro 2033, but dont play it anymore after completing it 5 times over, so I saw no need to remain in the heavily threaded line of CPU's. Everyone kept going on about the 3570k. Now I have it, I dont think i understand what all the commotion was about, I see almost no difference in real world performance amusingly enough.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Feb 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Actually, strangely enough, I preferred my 8350. I record and encode for youtube alot, and the AMD board came with 8 SATA III 6gbps ports, this msi only has 2, plus 2 from the controller thing. I loved Metro 2033, but dont play it anymore after completing it 5 times over, so I saw no need to remain in the heavily threaded line of CPU's. Everyone kept going on about the 3570k. Now I have it, I dont think i understand what all the commotion was about, I see almost no difference in real world performance amusingly enough.



Interesting and good to know. I may just upgrade to an 8350 as I quite like this motherboard I am on. Thanks


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 4, 2013)

...PACMAN... said:


> Interesting and good to know. I may just upgrade to an 8350 as I quite like this motherboard I am on. Thanks



It's a good option, they are pretty good, although probably better of getting a 8320 and overclocking if you can get it at a good price


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Feb 4, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> It's a good option, they are pretty good, although probably better of getting a 8320 and overclocking if you can get it at a good price



Yeh quite possibly, this board can do 300 and it only needs 1.368 for 4.6GHz on this FX 4100. Would be nice to have a bit more CPU power for sure.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 4, 2013)

Mrs bought a slow cooker a couple of weeks ago ( I think she just didn't wanna be the only slow one in the house... bada boom pisch) so have just thrown in a nice shoulder of pork seasoned with sea salt, black pepper and paprika, also made a stock from oxo beef cubes, thyme and barbecue sauce and tomorrows dinner is now under way, pulled pork sandwiches. 

The whole idea behind a slow cooker is as the name suggests it's cooks very slow which has a couple of benefits:

You can prepare some veg, stock and meat the night before or in the morning knowing that when you have gone to work and come back it will all have cooked without any intervention

Makes really nice sauce and casserole based dishes as the flavours of the meat veg and stock have a long time to marinade together 

A monkey could cook something in a slow cooker, just prepare the veg and meat/stock chuck it and forget 

I am hoping the outcoming of my seasoned pork in a beef and bbq stock is that when it comes to serving tomorrow afternoon, the stock will have thickened and soaked into the meat giving a lovely and sharp distinctive flavour, the meat will be VERY tender and should just fall apart as it has been cooking for 12 hours (albeit at a very low temp as not to ruin it) perfect topped with cheese on a bap with fries and coleslaw sides 

It's a Man Vs Food inspired recipe, you must have seen at least one of these shows??? typically american but fantastic at the same time


----------



## Techtu (Feb 5, 2013)

So it looks like I'm having to RMA that Corsair H80 again  

Any suggestions on what to go with for my next cooler as I don't want another H80!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2013)

Techtu said:


> So it looks like I'm having to RMA that Corsair H80 again
> 
> Any suggestions on what to go with for my next cooler as I don't want another H80!



Thermaltakes line of AIO coolers are very good and also look at NZXT Kraken


----------



## RCoon (Feb 5, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> thermaltakes line of aio coolers are very good and also look at *nzxt kraken*



+1
release the kraken!


----------



## Techtu (Feb 5, 2013)

The Krakens are over priced aren't they? or am I looking in all the wrong places lol.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice one!

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/thermaltake-clw0216-water-20-pro-all-in-one-liquid-cooling-system


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 5, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nice one!
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/thermaltake-clw0216-water-20-pro-all-in-one-liquid-cooling-system



that unit is 99% identical to an Antec 920, so id have to say grab which ever works out cheaper.


----------



## Techtu (Feb 5, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nice one!
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/thermaltake-clw0216-water-20-pro-all-in-one-liquid-cooling-system





FreedomEclipse said:


> that unit is 99% identical to an Antec 920, so id have to say grab which ever works out cheaper.



Well the Antec 920 is £10 cheaper from Ebuyer and exactly what the RMA owes me (£75) so I may go with that If I go for another AIO... having two H80's fail on me does put me off a little. I love the idea of the AIO's as they give freedom to the space inside the chassis and around the motherboard/memory slots, if there's any decent air coolers that allow for easy access to the memory then I'd be more than happy to consider that? I've always found the high end CPU coolers make things difficult at times.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 5, 2013)

Techtu said:


> Well the Antec 920 is £10 cheaper from Ebuyer and exactly what the RMA owes me (£75) so I may go with that If I go for another AIO... having two H80's fail on me does put me off a little. I love the idea of the AIO's as they give freedom to the space inside the chassis and around the motherboard/memory slots, if there's any decent air coolers that allow for easy access to the memory then I'd be more than happy to consider that? I've always found the high end CPU coolers make things difficult at times.



My thoughts exactly, once AIO, always AIO. I like not cutting my fingers on fin stacks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> that unit is 99% identical to an Antec 920, so id have to say grab which ever works out cheaper.



The design yes but all of the pump internals are made in house for thermaltake so performance and durability will be different of antec.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 5, 2013)

Techtu said:


> Well the Antec 920 is £10 cheaper from Ebuyer and exactly what the RMA owes me (£75) so I may go with that If I go for another AIO... having two H80's fail on me does put me off a little. I love the idea of the AIO's as they give freedom to the space inside the chassis and around the motherboard/memory slots, if there's any decent air coolers that allow for easy access to the memory then I'd be more than happy to consider that? I've always found the high end CPU coolers make things difficult at times.



I purchased my 920 over a year ago - Still going strong and an amazing cooler, just switch the fans to Scythe GTs = winning combination

Corsair's SP120s are also decent, but use them at 80-90% with a fan controller otherwise they can be a bit whiney.



brandonwh64 said:


> The design yes but all of the pump internals are made in house for thermaltake so performance and durability will be different of antec.



maybe so, that that means very little when the difference in results are so close they are negligible - apples to apples, you can re-label a TT Water 2.0 Pro as a Antec 920 and nobody would notice the difference. apart from the software or slight difference in design/mounting


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> maybe so, that that means very little when the difference in results are so close they are negligible - apples to apples, you can re-label a TT Water 2.0 Pro as a Antec 920 and nobody would notice the difference. apart from the software or slight difference in design/mounting



True but same could go for corsair and their products I have seen have been RMA'd more times than none


----------



## RCoon (Feb 5, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> True but same could go for corsair and their products I have seen have been RMA'd more times than none



At the cost of being able to send my old H80 back for RMA, i decided to take the pump to bits and inspect. The old Corsair pump units are poorly made, my issue was with a cable that wasnt soldered in, it was just glued against a copper plate. While I may have a H100, in the coming months if i were a prospective AIO buyer, I wouldnt get a Corsair after such experience.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 5, 2013)

RCoon said:


> At the cost of being able to send my old H80 back for RMA, i decided to take the pump to bits and inspect. The old Corsair pump units are poorly made, my issue was with a cable that wasnt soldered in, it was just glued against a copper plate. While I may have a H100, in the coming months if i were a prospective AIO buyer, I wouldnt get a Corsair after such experience.



I guess people buy corsair for their warranty 

Thanks for that info if i go water it'll be a thermaltake or custom


----------



## RCoon (Feb 5, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> I guess people buy corsair for their warranty
> 
> Thanks for that info if i go water it'll be a thermaltake or custom



Even i admit the 5 year warranty, even on refurbs is excellent business practice.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 5, 2013)

RCoon said:


> At the cost of being able to send my old H80 back for RMA, i decided to take the pump to bits and inspect. The old Corsair pump units are poorly made, my issue was with a cable that wasnt soldered in, it was just glued against a copper plate. While I may have a H100, in the coming months if i were a prospective AIO buyer, I wouldnt get a Corsair after such experience.



Try the newer H80i...... excellent performance, and quiet (I run mine on balanced setting), the H80i performs as well as the old H100 but of course is cheaper.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 13, 2013)

cant decide if to order a EVGA GTX680 FTW or a 7970...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 14, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> cant decide if to order a EVGA GTX680 FTW or a 7970...



Flip and coin and when the coin is in mid-air get the card that comes to front of your mind.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't know if i'm really angry at Google or not.

Last year on the 29 July 2012, my Dad transferred £175 to my account so i could get him a Google Nexus 7 for my Mum. Bought, delivered, still working. I check my balance last night, -£168... I'm like :O

Turns out, that payment was never taken out... 6 months ago... and was just done now when i had only what i needed to cover my two phone bill, in my bank. They both came out just after, making me even deeper into this debt.

Thanks Google..


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 14, 2013)

That sucks!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 14, 2013)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Flip and coin and when the coin is in mid-air get the card that comes to front of your mind.




Im heavily leaning towardz the 680 cuz i hate amd drivers :shadedshu


----------



## Techtu (Feb 14, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im heavily leaning towardz the 680 cuz i hate amd drivers :shadedshu



+1 

I thought I'd give AMD a try as I had been with NVidia for years but I totally regret it! I have more problems with dual monitor and audio over HDMI especially when switching from one monitor to another or both. That alone annoys the hell out of me as I like to play games using the TV and I don't like leaving it as dual monitors as I get a stupid refresh rate issue aswel on one of the screens.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 14, 2013)

Well if you hate AMD drivers then might as well get the 680, future headaches caused by further AMD drivers is not worth it.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 14, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im heavily leaning towardz the 680 cuz i hate amd drivers :shadedshu



Then you've made your decision. 

I think I've only ever had one problem when using ATi AMD drivers and I can't even remember what that was. I had a lot of issues when using nVIDIA drivers. As I have a flashed 6950 I doubt I'll be upgrading my card for a good couple of years but I'm definitely keen to go green again at some point.



I'm looking forward to the end of the month when I can buy a 256GB Sammy 840 Pro.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 14, 2013)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Then you've made your decision.
> 
> I think I've only ever had one problem when using ATi AMD drivers and I can't even remember what that was. I had a lot of issues when using nVIDIA drivers. As I have a flashed 6950 I doubt I'll be upgrading my card for a good couple of years but I'm definitely keen to go green again at some point.
> 
> ...



How much are you paying for that?

Also anyone here got a socket 1156 CPU they want to sell for cheap? THINKING of upgrading the CPU


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 14, 2013)

WhiteLotus said:


> How much are you paying for that?
> 
> Also anyone here got a socket 1156 CPU they want to sell for cheap? THINKING of upgrading the CPU



Quid over £170.

The company I currently work for won't let me get one at trade because our purchaser is a major twat'ead.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 14, 2013)

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-062-PA

I got myself a Nanoxia Deep Silence 2, its a decent case for the price, but is slightly not wide enough for my second cpu fan. The way my ram works is slot 2 and 4 for dual channel; which means the fan is mounted higher on that side. 

Unlucky for me the Patriot stuff is the same height as my Rip Jaws. I know its ocuk but it is a good price for the specs, just got to hope to hell you don't need to return anything to them.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 14, 2013)

MilkyWay said:


> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-062-PA
> 
> I got myself a Nanoxia Deep Silence 2, its a decent case for the price, but is slightly not wide enough for my second cpu fan. The way my ram works is slot 2 and 4 for dual channel; which means the fan is mounted higher on that side.
> 
> Unlucky for me the Patriot stuff is the same height as my Rip Jaws. I know its ocuk but it is a good price for the specs, just got to hope to hell you don't need to return anything to them.



I have the same issue with my noctua though I can raise the fan a few mms so it just sits on top of the RAM if you know what I mean?


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 14, 2013)

The way the Phanteks fan mounts work, you can install the fans at any height even just touching the ram its too big to fit but i know what you mean. My old case i had the fan just above the ram and it fit inside the case with a few mills to spare.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 14, 2013)

MilkyWay said:


> The way the Phanteks fan mounts work, you can install the fans at any height even just touching the ram its too big to fit but i know what you mean. My old case i had the fan just above the ram and it fit inside the case with a few mills to spare.



Ah so it would be touching the side of the case if it where any higher? sux :shadedshu


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 14, 2013)

Yup, its just a few millimetres tall to fit in the case, i even tried forcing the side panel on which was stupid but that never worked anyway. I don't get why the Deep Silence 1 was wider, but the Deep Silence 2 is thinner yet longer to accommodate E-ATX motherboards. Who the fuck would put a mobo that size in silent mid tower?

The cooler is massive but it fits in with plenty of room. I heard this cooler has some problems with ram clearance on the second fan so im not that bothered, still works great with one fan tho.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 17, 2013)

well heres a small update on my situation with my 6970s. After reading a few reviews of 6970s vs GTX680 I decided it would be best to keep them.

So, What did i do? 

I hunted down a pair of Alpenföhn Peter Universal VGA coolers. which cost me just under £100 for both.

Now i was thinking.... throw another £200-300 ontop of that and id have me a GTX680 or 7970 and while that option did sound most tasty I decided to go with the 'cheaper' option and replace both of the coolers just for the sake of them looking the pair and not cause any unforeseeable installation issues

I dont really WANT to spend that much money on cooling but I tell myself that I wont be replacing them for at least another year to make it more worthwhile cuz at this current stage - 6970s dont really have a high resale value and they still kick ass against the GTX680 albeit with more heat and power consumption so why not keep them?

I ask myself if i have any trouble running games - Obviously not! the only issues ive had are driver related issues and Im not desperate nor currently wealthy enough to fork out £400 on a new GPU

Since they were only GPU coolers - I ordered them from OCuK, being GPU coolers - what could possibly go wrong with them?? - so fingers crossed their website is displaying the correct amount of units in stock and that they dont send me the wrong items.

Unfortunately i suffered another wave of bad luck and ended up spilling tea over my G500 mouse and it is totally messed up. it works but suffers from random behaviour such as not registering mouse clicks or closing windows/browser tabs when i left click.

I already got another on order - I havent quite maxed out my credit card yet, but its seriously starting to worry me. Im spending too much money I havent got


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 17, 2013)

Have you washed and dried your G500 yet? Some coffee might be causing short problems. 

Well treat the aftermarket coolers as investments, you will be reusing them for future builds


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 17, 2013)

yeah I dried it with a hair dryer but no go I think what made it worse was that the PC was actually on at the time so the mouse was powered on/in use.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 18, 2013)

are OCuK supposed to give you a tracking number with your order?


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 19, 2013)

Anyone got any LGA775 level hardware they're willing to offer me? Needing most things, haha.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 19, 2013)

My Alpenfohn Peter coolers just arrived...


but they had two small packets of haribo tangfasties in the box with the two coolers 

Opened the box - took one cooler to out to have a look then saw the small packet there and was like 'WTF IZ DAT?'

Either someone in their warehouse has a sweettooth or they are giving out free candy with deliveries valued over £100


----------



## RCoon (Feb 19, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My Alpenfohn Peter coolers just arrived...
> 
> 
> but they had two small packets of haribo tangfasties in the box with the two coolers
> ...



anything i order from OCUK if im desperate enough, and anything i get back from RMA comes with little packs of haribo too


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 19, 2013)

MoonPig said:


> Anyone got any LGA775 level hardware they're willing to offer me? Needing most things, haha.



I will do, but not for a few months. I'm replacing my mainboard and CPU (& RAM).


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 19, 2013)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I will do, but not for a few months. I'm replacing my mainboard and CPU (& RAM).



Too high end and too long, haha



FreedomEclipse said:


> My Alpenfohn Peter coolers just arrived...
> 
> 
> but they had two small packets of haribo tangfasties in the box with the two coolers
> ...



Don't know if they still do, but Qwertee used to do that. Always loved that service.


----------



## Techtu (Feb 19, 2013)

What's the cheapest power supply you guy's would put in my rig? 

Quick get finding  

My Cooler Master PSU sounds like a ticking time-bomb.... 

Only option so far is this which is even more scary.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 19, 2013)

Techtu said:


> What's the cheapest power supply you guy's would put in my rig?
> 
> Quick get finding
> 
> ...



Off the top of my head:http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B009RMP44O/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 19, 2013)

well... fuck my life,

Spent about 2hrs changing the coolers over. Plugged it back in and nothing comes on screen. so i put the untouched card and hooked it up to my monitor with the modded card down at the bottom. load windows up and check device manager and there is only one 6970 showing up. There is nothing that I can do to make the other 6970 show up.

This is fucking horrific. I spent £100 on coolers to solve a problem but now im too scared to mount the remaining card unless my bad luck kills it off too...

why does my life have to always be followed by a black cloud ready to shit on me at first opportunity

shadedshu:shadedshu

Guess I'll get a GTX 680 on credit...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 19, 2013)

RCoon said:


> anything i order from OCUK if im desperate enough, and anything i get back from RMA comes with little packs of haribo too



Same lol slightly odd but meh


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 19, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well... fuck my life,
> 
> Spent about 2hrs changing the coolers over. Plugged it back in and nothing comes on screen. so i put the untouched card and hooked it up to my monitor with the modded card down at the bottom. load windows up and check device manager and there is only one 6970 showing up. There is nothing that I can do to make the other 6970 show up.
> 
> ...



My card is rattling so I'm worried if i should RMA the fucker  
I love this thing


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 19, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Spent about 2hrs changing the coolers over. Plugged it back in and nothing comes on screen. so i put the untouched card and hooked it up to my monitor with the modded card down at the bottom. load windows up and check device manager and there is only one 6970 showing up. There is nothing that I can do to make the other 6970 show up.
> 
> This is fucking horrific. I spent £100 on coolers to solve a problem but now im too scared to mount the remaining card unless my bad luck kills it off too...



Right, have you taken a better look at your dead card yet? Maybe you missed something


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 19, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> My card is rattling so I'm worried if i should RMA the fucker
> I love this thing



*TIL* - If you can RMA it, then do it. its not worth dicking around with the card.

I have no idea why my 6970 didnt work after i mounted the new cooler. Ive mounted at least 10 or 20 GPU coolers and this time was no different other then me taking a long time to find out which mounting holes on the cooler fitted the 6970 cuz the bloody instructions didnt tell me.

mounted it with the usual care i take - plugged it back in, powered it up, was never detected by windows again - nothing comes on screen either.

I attached one of my replacement fans that I bought off ebay for a laugh - the fan spins up so i know its not completely dead.

TBH I wouldnt put it past XFX to install some sort of system that prevents the card from booting up if you swap out the stock reference cooler with something else. Ive heard rumours of them doing this - There is something about the stock cooler that it needs to make the card work but i dont know.

Im done messing about with aftermarket coolers anyway - its really not worth the risk, id rather just pay for a card that comes with a decent cooler like a MSI's Twin FrozR and be done with it.


Im still tempted to contact XFX support for a laugh and see if they will RMA but ive already removed the stock  cooler and its long out of warranty. I bet they'd send it back as soon as they see its been 'tampered' with, I know they can be right bastards when it comes to RMA's


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 19, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Right, have you taken a better look at your dead card yet? Maybe you missed something



Ive been looking at it for the last 3 hours. tried different PCI-E slots, different PCI-E power cables, Different DVI cables. anything short of replacing the stock cooler which i cant do as the ramsinks are glued on with thermal glue that comes with the Alpenföhn Peter and even if i did managed to get them off - Ive pretty much dumped the original thermal pads and stuff that goes on the ram and VRMs.

I dont think there is any way to save it. Id give it CPR but Im sure AC MX-4 is not suitable for human consumption.


----------



## Techtu (Feb 20, 2013)

Fixed half the issue with the PSU of mine, turns out wires had come loose and caught in the fan. I'm hoping Cooler Master will help me out with the rest though even though it's been modded. :/

My cousin is after a 570 direct cu water block, you guy's know anywhere that still sell them?


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 20, 2013)

Techtu said:


> Fixed half the issue with the PSU of mine, turns out wires had come loose and caught in the fan. I'm hoping Cooler Master will help me out with the rest though even though it's been modded. :/
> 
> My cousin is after a 570 direct cu water block, you guy's know anywhere that still sell them?



EK have a nice one http://www.thewatercoolingshop.co.uk/ek-fc5x0-gtx-gw-plexi-3831109855638.html


----------



## Techtu (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks, I'll see what he thinks to it.


----------



## Techtu (Feb 20, 2013)

Cooler Master have earned themselves (from now on) a very loyal fan indeed! They are allowing me to RMA this PSU I brought second hand and also been modded, as it has some strange noise issue's I suspect it's just the fan but nonetheless they are doing something about it!


----------



## Millennium (Feb 20, 2013)

Techtu said:


> Cooler Master have earned themselves (from now on) a very loyal fan indeed! They are allowing me to RMA this PSU I brought second hand and also been modded, as it has some strange noise issue's I suspect it's just the fan but nonetheless they are doing something about it!



nice one them!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 20, 2013)

Fingers crossed they don't charge you once they have it.


----------



## Techtu (Feb 20, 2013)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Fingers crossed they don't charge you once they have it.



That's what I thought but from the conversation I've been having with one of the team it won't cost a thing as the fault (noisy fan) is through no fault of the user or mod and still under warranty, so I'm holding them to that. 

Your also probably wondering why I don't just replace the fan myself, well that would be down to the fan on the PSU being 135mm with oddly placed screw holes and being soldered to the PCB, Cooler Master even gave me the go ahead to check if it was actually soldered or not without voiding the warranty (this is before they knew it had been modded).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 21, 2013)

does £120 for a secondhand 6970 sound good?

I need to sell mine but im not sure for how much lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi guys, long time no see.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 22, 2013)

tigger said:


> Hi guys, long time no see.



hey there


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 22, 2013)

Techtu said:


> That's what I thought but from the conversation I've been having with one of the team it won't cost a thing as the fault (noisy fan) is through no fault of the user or mod and still under warranty, so I'm holding them to that.
> 
> Your also probably wondering why I don't just replace the fan myself, well that would be down to the fan on the PSU being 135mm with oddly placed screw holes and being soldered to the PCB, Cooler Master even gave me the go ahead to check if it was actually soldered or not without voiding the warranty (this is before they knew it had been modded).



Sweet.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 22, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> does £120 for a secondhand 6970 sound good?



A good starting price I think. 

So who is willing to live under the bridge for a month to be able to afford a Titan?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 22, 2013)

Not me, i just use a little laptop now, cba with all that anymore. Too much money, too much time, i'm still interested in it, but i'm not spending all my time and money on it no more.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 22, 2013)

tigger said:


> Not me, i just use a little laptop now, cba with all that anymore. Too much money, too much time, i'm still interested in it, but i'm not spending all my time and money on it no more.



get a badass £3000 gaming laptop!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 22, 2013)

I wish I had £3k to blow on a mega lappy, but if I had £3k I would probs spend it on a motorbike tbh.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 22, 2013)

tigger said:


> I wish I had £3k to blow on a mega lappy, but if I had £3k I would probs spend it on a motorbike tbh.



OoOOoO I like motorbikes too!

I want an oldskool Kawasaki ZxR 400-750cc or a Triumph Daytona. Ducati's are nice too so long as their the oldskool models


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 22, 2013)

My fave old skuul bike is either a kawasaki gpz550 or a Ducati monster


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 22, 2013)

that Ducati monster looks increasingly similar to a Honda Hornet







I have a friend who owns a hornet exactly like this one here. god knows what sort of illegal mods or tweaks he has on that thing, though I do have to admit it does sound sexy as hell when you turn the ignition and start it up. its just totally orgasmic. 

Id try to have sex with his bike but my friend would mash my nuts into peanut butter with his spanner.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 22, 2013)

That Hornet is nice, but I love the DESMO system on the Duke engines, makes them high revving monsters (no valve bounce)

This is lovely


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 23, 2013)

Hmmm If i was to go for a ducati, it would definitely have to be a classic 916 or a 996, though I find triumph motorcycles more to my taste when it comes to styling/design especially when it comes to superbikes.

Yamaha R6 and R1's are also great bikes but they are for posers and idiots that like to showboat.

If i found a cheap deal on an R6 though i wouldnt say no. it would make a nice ride to get around town. though I hear that the insurance for those bikes arent cheap for obvious reasons  they are death machines. bikes that serve no other purpose then to make you ride them faster!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't like crotch rockets though, i hate the sitting position on them, all stretched out like, puts too much stress on your arms and wrists. I prefer a more upright position, its more comfy.

I prefer a cruiser more than a sports rocket, thats why i like the monster, and you don't see that many dukes around so makes them a bit more special.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 23, 2013)

What you want to do is get out of hull and go down the A127 on a saturday or sunday evening. Along that stretch of motorway alone you will probably spot about 5 or 6 guys riding the monster towards or away from london.

Of course superbikes will always be superbikes, and they will always be able to outrun the police and most of the other vehicles on the road. but at the end of the day the guy on the bike that dictates how the bike is ridden.

I wouldnt say im a speedfreak or adrenalin junkie but I do love the sleek and sexy looks of a superbike. Similar reason why i want a triumph more then any other bike on the road, the name itself has a long heritage and id like to think a tad more class then twats who race about on the usual Yamaha R1s, Kawasaki Ninja's and Honda CBRs - Not that they are bad bikes! but they are pretty common with boy racers


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 23, 2013)

anyone got some old watercooling equipment sitting around?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 23, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> anyone got some old watercooling equipment sitting around?



I may do but nothing that has any great value or use  I still have an old 360mm rad kit from Asetek back when they were still making WC kits for the consumer market before they left and became just an OEM.

I dont think the waterblocks and other junk would be compatible with anything else


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 23, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I may do but nothing that has any great value or use  I still have an old 360mm rad kit from Asetek back when they were still making WC kits for the consumer market before they left and became just an OEM.
> 
> I dont think the waterblocks and other junk would be compatible with anything else



oh wow, thats old stuff! 
Yeah I'm trying to water cool a dual 771 system but really don't want to spend £150 on a brand new one, anything would be great to start with


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 23, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> What you want to do is get out of hull and go down the A127 on a saturday or sunday evening. Along that stretch of motorway alone you will probably spot about 5 or 6 guys riding the monster towards or away from london.
> 
> Of course superbikes will always be superbikes, and they will always be able to outrun the police and most of the other vehicles on the road. but at the end of the day the guy on the bike that dictates how the bike is ridden.
> 
> I wouldnt say im a speedfreak or adrenalin junkie but I do love the sleek and sexy looks of a superbike. Similar reason why i want a triumph more then any other bike on the road, the name itself has a long heritage and id like to think a tad more class then twats who race about on the usual Yamaha R1s, Kawasaki Ninja's and Honda CBRs - Not that they are bad bikes! but they are pretty common with boy racers



I know a guy who has a £20k Ducati of some sort, its a beast of a bike, all carbon bodywork, its very pretty, could be a 999 i think but not sure. google a honda NR its a bike they mead years ago for racing but it was available as a road version. It had weird oval pistons with 8 valves per cylinder.






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honda_NR






This is the bike i have always lusted after, they only made 300 though and cost around £50k


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 26, 2013)

'around 50k' youre forgetting that you need to convince the owner of the bike to let it go and im sure as hell he would use the excuse that its a limited edition to totally crank up the price.

Im deciding if i should grab another MSI GTX 680 just for teh lols


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 26, 2013)

Afaik Honda still have some of these in their warehouse, they made 300 but i guess they never all sold. if i ever get hold of 50k i'm having one.


----------



## Techtu (Feb 26, 2013)

I couldn't help but LOL!


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 26, 2013)

Not sure what the fuss is with this Horsemeat saga, I lived in germany for 7 years in the eighties and they ate it all the time over there, their origional (and genuine) bratwurst are actually horsemeat..... yum!


----------



## The_ (Feb 26, 2013)

Like the old saying; "I'm so hungry I could eat a horse" Now look at 'em all crying about it.


----------



## Azazel (Feb 28, 2013)

Room for one more?


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 28, 2013)

Azazel said:


> Room for one more?



Indeed  always room


----------



## Azazel (Feb 28, 2013)

cool 
Cheers


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 28, 2013)

Azazel said:


> Room for one more?



Unfortunately if you wish to join our band of merry men you must at first pay the 'UK Clubhouse' tax, after we've bled you dry financially and you are having trouble paying your bills only then will you become a true member of the UK Clubhouse.

If you live in a Mansion however, then you must pay Mansion tax on top of clubhouse taxes


----------



## Azazel (Feb 28, 2013)

Where do I send my money?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 28, 2013)

Azazel said:


> Where do I send my money?



abroad to a Nigerian bank account!!


----------



## The_ (Feb 28, 2013)

Azazel said:


> Where do I send my money?



Don't worry, they have it already.


----------



## Azazel (Feb 28, 2013)

cool  I know a prince there.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 28, 2013)

As an alternative..... I accept paypal


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 28, 2013)

As your in london i'll take cash


----------



## The_ (Feb 28, 2013)

On a different subject... How do you fare on the Eyeball Game??

http://woodgears.ca/eyeball/index.html


----------



## The_ (Feb 28, 2013)

see image


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 28, 2013)

Mine was 7.14 i had no idea what i was doing 1st run had xD


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 8, 2013)

Anyone knows someone who could ROOT my phone and install latest updates?In Norhtampton or near it?Cheap or free


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 8, 2013)

Arciks said:


> Anyone knows someone who could ROOT my phone and install latest updates?In Norhtampton or near it?Cheap or free



It's fairly easy to do yourself, have a look over on xda developers forums http://forum.xda-developers.com/ for guides and custom roms for your phone



The_ said:


> see image



Mines pretty damn good to say my mouse slipped on one test and I got 26 for that one


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 8, 2013)

i tried to do it myself but nothing works,becuase usb drivers for my HTC desire HD just dont want to install on win8 or win7,and without those drivers rooting cant be done.


----------



## The_ (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi guys, I have 2 cases to give away and I wanted to offer them to the UK club house first, before posting in the Buy/sell/trade/giveaway forum.

I would prefer if they can be collected as well, (I imagine shipping would be kinda expensive??) from Wigston, Leicester LE182fd.

I work full time Mon~Fri so weekends are best.

First is a Cooler Master Wave Master tac-t01-e1c.

Sports a removable Mobo tray, removable PSU installation plate and AKASA foam plated doors. There are some little bits and pieces missing like 2x 5.25" bay covers and a few PCI slot covers but nothing major. Has exterior scratches and marks etc.

Next up is a Lian-Li PC-6087.

This has been nearly completely de-riveted and was due to be restored and painted. (BTW this case looks fantastic in black see here) Once again it has exterior scratches etc but nothing major, 2x 5.25" bay covers missing, only has 2 fans, couple of pci slot covers missing. it has a removable motherboard tray and a removable PSU installation plate and removable HDD cages.

Images:


----------



## Techtu (Mar 11, 2013)

The_ said:


> Hi guys, I have 2 cases to give away and I wanted to offer them to the UK club house first, before posting in the Buy/sell/trade/giveaway forum.
> 
> I would prefer if they can be collected as well, (I imagine shipping would be kinda expensive??) from Wigston, Leicester LE182fd.
> 
> ...





If I could get to you I'd of had one for sure! Got a nice little AM2+ board laying around wanting something doing with it, would of been nice.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 13, 2013)

Anyone know of anyone looking for a 3930K + board? Considering downgrading, not sure...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 13, 2013)

MoonPig said:


> Anyone know of anyone looking for a 3930K + board? Considering downgrading, not sure...



Price?


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 13, 2013)

MoonPig said:


> Anyone know of anyone looking for a 3930K + board? Considering downgrading, not sure...





FreedomEclipse said:


> Price?



Why don't you guys just trade?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 14, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Price?



Not sure. £425 + £200 new, i'm happy around £400 for them both.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 14, 2013)

MoonPig said:


> Not sure. £425 + £200 new, i'm happy around £400 for them both.



*UNLESS* - You'd prefer to....*Trade??* 

Im happy to trade and throw in cash ontop. though my board probably doesnt seem so appealing due to it not supporting PCI-E 3.0.


Also, I would most likely have to throw in my Antec 920 or sell it because I dont have the correct mounting clips for SB-E


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 20, 2013)

Noone can unblock my Nokia N8 already tried 2 places online and got refund,says mobile phone is new we dont have unlock codes.WTF its 2y old phone how can it be new.anyone else got any advices,if not I will need to go markes squere to ask them to unblock.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 20, 2013)

Arciks said:


> Noone can unblock my Nokia N8 already tried 2 places online and got refund,says mobile phone is new we dont have unlock codes.WTF its 2y old phone how can it be new.anyone else got any advices,if not I will need to go markes squere to ask them to unblock.



Unblock or unlock?? Just do it where you purchased the phone, you can contact the network and they'll do it for you


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 20, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Unblock or unlock?? Just do it where you purchased the phone, you can contact the network and they'll do it for you



Sorry unlock  will do so thanks.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 20, 2013)

Aww my Watercooling pump just died. need a replacement DDC pump asap!! anyone got one knocking around?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 21, 2013)

I couldn't wait any longer, I should be getting my Fractal Design Arc Mini and my Sammy 840 Pro at some point today. 



I've ordered an ASUS Maximus V Gene and I've already got my 8GB of Sammy Green.



*UPDATE:* A little teaser...


----------



## d1nky (Mar 26, 2013)

any fellow uk'ers planning to play bioshock?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 27, 2013)

d1nky said:


> any fellow uk'ers planning to play bioshock?



Aesthetically looks tits, but I doubt I'll get it until it's in a Steam sale.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 27, 2013)

d1nky said:


> any fellow uk'ers planning to play bioshock?



got it with infinite pre-purchase. Doubt ill be playing now infinite has been released.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 27, 2013)

tom1989 said:


> Some people answer, please be serious.



to what?? :shadedshu


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 28, 2013)

Is a GTX 580 for £150 a smoking deal?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 28, 2013)

Better off grabbing another 7950 if you can. Otherwise thats a decent price. My 6970 didnt sell for that much more on ebay so its a good deal.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 28, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Better off grabbing another 7950 if you can. Otherwise thats a decent price. My 6970 didnt sell for that much more on ebay so its a good deal.



Had cashflo problems, sold my 2 7950's over the last 2 months  I am gutted though want something with a bit of oomph for not much mullah


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 28, 2013)

In that case a 580 should cover you/


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 28, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> In that case a 580 should cover you/



Or found a Asus DCII 6950 unlocked to 6970 for £120, sounds a lot better to me?? just worried about the 1GB vRAM with my 1440p monitor though I don't mind playing at 1080p TBH


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 28, 2013)

go with the 2gig card, 1gb isnt enough.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 28, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> go with the 2gig card, 1gb isnt enough.



The 580 is 1.5GB and they trade blows together with the 580 coming out on top by perhaps 15% though at £150 for 580 Vs £120 for 6950 (unlocked to 6970) is the extra £30 worth it? seems negligible to me, especially when money is very tight


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 28, 2013)

Might be able to snag a GTX 480 for about £110 which is much better than the 6950 and only 10% slower than the 580 but for £40 cheaper it seems like a no brainer, it's a Gigabyte Windforce 3x card as well so better than reference


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 28, 2013)

IMO the 580 was always a stronger performer compared to the 6970


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 8, 2013)

Anyone here play Borderlands 2? Need some co-op partnering


----------



## RCoon (Apr 8, 2013)

MoonPig said:


> Anyone here play Borderlands 2? Need some co-op partnering



Played it for about 2 weeks then got bored of it :/ seems very grindy and faceroll after a while. Best part was when i got Enhanced Bane, irritated so many people in my house with a little volume. Then i gave up!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 8, 2013)

Sold a GTX 280 on Ebay, after they guy paid and I sent the GPU he asked me what PSU is needed because he has a 450w one  

I advised they need 1x6 pin pcie and 1x 8 pin pcie and it's doubtful his 450w would have these though I would be able to tell him if he could give the make/model, he replied 





> If I did a DXDIAG and sent the info over to you, would that tell you?


 :shadedshu 

I can see him whinging and leaving negative feedback for him being a noob and not knowing what he's buying or what he's running


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 8, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Played it for about 2 weeks then got bored of it :/ seems very grindy and faceroll after a while. Best part was when i got Enhanced Bane, irritated so many people in my house with a little volume. Then i gave up!



I just sold that piece of crap, ha.

I do the first play through on my own and now i'm level 49 and kinda want to finish it with some co-oping so that i get some decent drops etc.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 16, 2013)

For anyone interested I have the latest AMD game bundle in the following FS thread: 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2885560#post2885560 



> Games:



*Bishock Infinite to redeem on Steam - £15  


Crysis 3 to redeem on Origin - £15  


Farcry 3 to download from Uplay - £15  


Dirt Showdown to redeem on Steam - £10  


Shogun 2 redeem on Steam - £10  *


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2013)

Crysis 3 worth playing? I liked 1 and 1 1/2 a fair bit, thought 2 was stupidly easy.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 16, 2013)

if you just go crazy and shoot like mad all the way through, you can do it in 8 hours straight!

ive never played 1 or 2 and thought 3 was MEH! but its ok (ish)


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> if you just go crazy and shoot like mad all the way through, you can do it in 8 hours straight!
> 
> ive never played 1 or 2 and thought 3 was MEH! but its ok (ish)



Shut up hampering my sales  

It's better than 2 imo and gets a 8.5 from IGN, definately worth playing through if you liked the first.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 16, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Shut up hampering my sales
> 
> It's better than 2 imo and gets a 8.5 from IGN, definately worth playing through if you liked the first.



Better than 2, not as good as 1 or 1.5


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Shut up hampering my sales
> 
> It's better than 2 imo and gets a 8.5 from IGN, definately worth playing through if you liked the first.



Salesman... ha


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 16, 2013)

Is anyone still mining for bitcoins? I am going to have a go with my 7950 and want some advice on joining a pool


----------



## RCoon (Apr 16, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Is anyone still mining for bitcoins? I am going to have a go with my 7950 and want some advice on joining a pool



pointless. trust me. you need to be running about 12 gpus+. It will cost you a few thousand in setup, and a few thousand a year in electricity. You will make maybe a little bit of bitcoin money on top of that provided you get money for your coins.
I know a bitcoin farmer, he has about 20 systems running trifire, and only makes about £2k a year for 24/7 mining every year.
God knows what his setup costs was.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> pointless. trust me. you need to be running about 12 gpus+. It will cost you a few thousand in setup, and a few thousand a year in electricity. You will make maybe a little bit of bitcoin money on top of that provided you get money for your coins.
> I know a bitcoin farmer, he has about 20 systems running trifire, and only makes about £2k a year for 24/7 mining every year.
> God knows what his setup costs was.



He's probably mining on his own and not in a pool, joining a pool provides small regular payouts


----------



## RCoon (Apr 16, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> He's probably mining on his own and not in a pool, joining a pool provides small regular payouts



fairly certain he knows what hes doing and is mining to the best of costs. he advised me against doing it unless i could run at least 3 rigs mining, otherwise you make almost no money at all.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 17, 2013)

anyone got a 5870,6950,6970 or similar sitting around, would be interested in a single (or a pair if needed/price is good) my 9600GSO isn't cutting it right now
Even if you know where to get one cheap would be nice too!

was gonna look into litecoin mining let me know how it goes for you NdMk2o1o


----------



## d1nky (Apr 17, 2013)

any good fellow uk citizens here that's not folding for TPU Chimp contest fancy giving it a go?!


----------



## RCoon (Apr 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> any good fellow uk citizens here that's not folding for TPU Chimp contest fancy giving it a go?!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130417/we-need-you.jpg



participated in the HCC, but sadly i dont pay the electricity bill, so i get set my rigs to fold while im at work.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> any good fellow uk citizens here that's not folding for TPU Chimp contest fancy giving it a go?!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130417/we-need-you.jpg



where do i sign?


----------



## d1nky (Apr 17, 2013)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=182493

come on UK lets give it some British beef


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=182493
> 
> come on UK lets give it some British beef



Im more of a lamb kind of guy :/  

With mint sauce, lovely.

Well just downloaded the client and stuck the tpu's number in and away it goes, except its not showing any ETA time it say's its running and my cpu usage agrees. I read it says unkown until it reach 1% done or over?

edit:
I guess it does now showing eta after percentage completed was over 1%


----------



## d1nky (Apr 17, 2013)

whack it on full when youre not using it..... make sure you keep temps low. 

and thank you!! now introduce yourself on the newcomers F@H thread


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2013)

Crucial M4 FS in my thread

Price is quite fair IMO. Need some cash!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm a Prince from Nigeria, so will you ship it for free to my Holiday Home in Worcestershire


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 17, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> I'm a Prince from Nigeria, so will you ship it for free to my Holiday Home in Worcestershire



Yes Sir!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 23, 2013)

Happy St George's Day


----------



## RCoon (Apr 25, 2013)

Just letting our fellow members know,

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-036-AR

Cheapest 8GB RAM set I've seen in the UK yet, cheapest was £36 for me elsewhere.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 25, 2013)

Ram prices has increased slightly from the bottoming out earlier this year :/


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah, i remember picking my up 16GB of XMS3 for around £55. It went even lower than that for a bit too.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 26, 2013)

MoonPig said:


> Yeah, i remember picking my up 16GB of XMS3 for around £55. It went even lower than that for a bit too.



My server is still running the same set


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sup all been long how much you guys think i can sell my i3 530+Asus P7H55-M together?


----------



## d1nky (Apr 26, 2013)

royail mail sucks!!!!!!!!

delivered item missing!!!!!


----------



## d1nky (May 6, 2013)

Have a good bank holiday everyone!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2013)

d1nky said:


> royail mail sucks!!!!!!!!
> 
> delivered item missing!!!!!



was it an item you bought?? Even as a ex-employee of royal mail i dont trust them to deliver my stuff - If I ever need to send anything valuable or important - Fedex, CityLink. TNT, UPS, DPD.

DHL are good providing they send someone from DHL around and not an idiot from 'Home Delivery Network' (HDNL) otherwise Ive had enough bad experience with them to not even bother with them anymore.

HDNL/DHL and Parcelforce are in the same league and they are best avoided.



d1nky said:


> Have a good bank holiday everyone!!!




Im having a bbq!


----------



## Fourstaff (May 6, 2013)

Stuck in the library doing my final year revisions. Life will be hard for the next month.


----------



## d1nky (May 6, 2013)

I went beach and come back, bought a few beers and black ops2 with the gts450 lol

damn exam time soon, good luck! 

bbq sounds nice! I may go for another wonder and see the bikinis  

oh the stuff I ordered was sleeving and few mod things, nothing expensive which im glad. I got it all now, the dumbass delivered to the wrong address.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2013)

fruits of the days BBQ... Unfortunately not alot to show as it was only a private family BBQ (that I funded entirely)

I funded this out of my own pocket because I promised to take my dad out for a meal but then got hijacked by other family members we bumped into while on route and they ended up paying...

So I thought id do a BBQ instead and impress my dad a little as our family has never had a 1 off small BBQ with just the family and no guests and my dad was always talking about it.

It was more of a publicity stunt for me to show my dad that ive got money since i started working again but the moment I told him that i wanted to grill stuff instead of doing it the traditional way we've BBQ'd in the last 30years which involves shoving a metal stick through a peice of chicken and dangling it over some hot coals, He totally withdrew any kind of support for it because he was worried that the stuff wouldnt be cooked properly - Not that he voiced any kind of support in the first place apart from saying _"I might drop by for a pint"_

So here i am with close to £70's worth of chicken, minted lamb steaks, rump and sirlion beef steaks ready to feed the entire population of japan and what does that motherfucker do?? He goes to fucking sleep and I cant explain how much that hurt my feelings not to mention how disrespected I feel....

I told him days in advance what i would be doing. But the moment I mentioned 'grill' he turned into a complete cunt.

Fortunately I wasnt alone. My dad might of not participated but at least I got to enjoy it with my mum who loved the minted lamb steaks that i was originally saving for my dad.

So heres the chicken:






More chicken:





and some lamb steak:






Unfortunately we never got around to grilling the beef which was what i was most looking forward to. I also ended up giving away some of the chicken to the neighbours as we had so much afterwards.

And if your curious why theres so much chicken - We're Chinese, We dont do beef burgers and sausages and stuff like that when it comes to BBQ unless theres a lot of white people attending, even then our mainstay is chicken.

Now Ive got almost two litres of JD & Coke all to myself to end the night.

Cheers!!


(P.S)

All pics were taken on my SGS3 which are surprisingly good. I guess the conditions must of been perfect as it usually takes quite grainy pictures.


----------



## d1nky (May 6, 2013)

I would quote but that's a lot of writing.

first off, NOM NOM!!! that looks delicious, fairplay man!

i think the whole sausages and beefburgers is boring, had that my whole life. and what you cooked there is absolutely perfect!! steak, chicken and minted lamb plus the JD and coke..... equals good times!

im going sleep before I eat the screen!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2013)

sleep?? but its only 11.05pm


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 6, 2013)

Call that a BBQ? the meats defo not charred enough


----------



## The_ (May 9, 2013)

I have upgraded my ASUS P8Z68-V Pro motherboard to a snazzy Z77 board.

Does any one here have a m-ATX Z68 or Z77 motherboard they would like to trade??

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2899913#post2899913


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 15, 2013)

So i've put my SSD up on ebay. Few hours after that I get a message asking if Im willing to sell for £40...



after ebay take their cut of my profits its barely enough to pay for half a tank of gas... People these days shadedshu


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 15, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> So i've put my SSD up on ebay. Few hours after that I get a message asking if Im willing to sell for £40...
> 
> 
> 
> after ebay take their cut of my profits its barely enough to pay for half a tank of gas... People these days shadedshu



Well to be fair I do like that ol saying you don't get if you don't ask , , wasn't me :/


----------



## MoonPig (May 15, 2013)

Annoying thing is i really want it but i have no idea what i'd use it for...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 15, 2013)

MoonPig said:


> Annoying thing is i really want it but i have no idea what i'd use it for...



It makes a good coaster, albeit an expensive one....

~ I dont mind people asking me if im willing to accept 'X' amount, but getting offered £40 when it costs £80 brand new is taking the piss, at least be reasonable with your offers


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 15, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> It makes a good coaster, albeit an expensive one....
> 
> ~ I dont mind people asking me if im willing to accept 'X' amount, but getting offered £40 when it costs £80 brand new is taking the piss, at least be reasonable with your offers



I don't disagree and was joking as was the buyer  ive got enough ssds or if bid.


----------



## d1nky (May 15, 2013)

guys im trying to shift a rig but dont want to put it on ebay.

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/quad-core-with-graphics-card-cheap-pc/1017244234

pm with a lower price if interested


----------



## RCoon (May 15, 2013)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-020-AR

Again, cheapest 8GB 1600mhz RAM in the UK.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 15, 2013)

quite a bad ass price. pitty I already have 16GB which is pretty excessive for me


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 17, 2013)

so i just found out baldeagle got banned. Did anyone really not see that one coming?


----------



## d1nky (May 17, 2013)

i didnt even notice tbh.

i reported a few of his posts and i think half the users on this site did.

he wasnt a decent ol chap, he was a KNOB!


----------



## MoonPig (May 17, 2013)

Who?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 17, 2013)

MoonPig said:


> Who?



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/member.php?u=110397

For someone who claimed to have served in the armed forces - I have never met a person so arrogant and pigheaded in my entire life.

The kind of abusive pms he sent me when i didnt agree with one of his opinions during his initial posting and also judging by the level of arrogance and rudeness in most of his threads/posts, he sounded more like a spoilt brat that cried and whinged when he couldnt get things is own way then a highly disciplined & well regarded ex-member of the armed forces.


----------



## d1nky (May 17, 2013)

i think i saw those pm's! not a good person!


7*c here tonight, my rigs gettin built now. 

cant wait to try some high clocks again. new paste, all fans up and running and a new install! lets DO this waaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## RCoon (May 17, 2013)

Oh ze noes. TPU lost the biggest knob ever to have originated from the UK. now who can we accuse of lies deceit and slander /sadface.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 17, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Oh ze noes. TPU lost the biggest knob ever to have originated from the UK. now who can we accuse of lies deceit and slander /sadface.



From what I can see people are already fighting to get that spot :<


----------



## d1nky (May 18, 2013)

lol tattyone corrected my spelling mistake, now i fell like a kid 

any brits here at the ocn haswell launch in nottingham or watching it?

im watching the streaming, an proud to be british when they mention they only have drunk stella all day!

may go get a tinny now lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 2, 2013)

d1nky said:


> lol tattyone corrected my spelling mistake, now i fell like a kid



If your going to insult someone..... at least do it professionally


----------



## RCoon (Jun 6, 2013)

Selling up and starting again, rig for sale, minus a few bits:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=185169


----------



## d1nky (Jun 6, 2013)

good luck on selling!

i cancelled mine, and now upgrading even more lol


----------



## RCoon (Jun 6, 2013)

d1nky said:


> good luck on selling!
> 
> i cancelled mine, and now upgrading even more lol



Nothing left to upgrade, just make smaller


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 7, 2013)

*need your attention GUYS for KEANS*

.........................................


----------



## RCoon (Jun 7, 2013)

HUSKIE said:


> Hi UK peeps! i dont know where to start. I've got a bad news happened from the other friends. Keans and his family are admitted to the hospital this morning somewhere in scotland i dont what was the real happened. Hope they are Not in serious trouble.
> 
> we are going there tomorrow morning and knowing what's the real happened.
> 
> Thanks for reading.



What are you talking about?


----------



## d1nky (Jun 8, 2013)

RCoon said:


> What are you talking about?



i was thinking about asking but didnt want to write anything as not to seem rude or disrespectful if someone and/or family on this forum had been hurt.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 8, 2013)

d1nky said:


> i was thinking about asking but didnt want to write anything as not to seem rude or disrespectful if someone and/or family on this forum had been hurt.



Just reads a little fishy to me.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 8, 2013)

guys been on the forum over three years?! english and spelling/grammar isnt great.never seen keans or huskie about?!

if there has been an accident or something.  im sure the whole of TPU wish the best, me included.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 8, 2013)

d1nky said:


> guys been on the forum over three years?! english and spelling/grammar isnt great.never seen keans or huskie about?!
> 
> if there has been an accident or something.  im sure the whole of TPU wish the best, me included.



Husky went somewhere, not sure keans.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 9, 2013)

*R.I.P (Keans)*

*Keans* has just passed away this afternoon at 3.15pm from car accident with his family on june 7.2013


See you at the other side SOON....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2013)

is there anyway to get better or more info on this?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 9, 2013)

What was his username?  just checked and found a KeAnS but he logged on yesterday, there are a couple of other variations on Keans..... any idea's??


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 9, 2013)

yeah husky we need a little more info here


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 10, 2013)

It's KeAnS.

I was part way though a trade with him when this happened. Been talking to Huskie over text about this.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 10, 2013)

MoonPig said:


> It's KeAnS.
> 
> I was part way though a trade with him when this happened. Been talking to Huskie over text about this.



Ah that sucks. Not heard or met the guy on here. Condolences from all us Brits I think.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 10, 2013)

best wishes from me!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 10, 2013)

MoonPig said:


> It's KeAnS.
> 
> I was part way though a trade with him when this happened. Been talking to Huskie over text about this.



With the greatest respect, how can it be as he logged in here the day after the accident?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 10, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> With the greatest respect, how can it be as he logged in here the day after the accident?



Possibly given login details to other people in order to clean up things? I don't really know.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 10, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> With the greatest respect, how can it be as he logged in here the day after the accident?



UnDeAd-KeAnS


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 11, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> With the greatest respect, how can it be as he logged in here the day after the accident?




Hi, Maybe keans partner using his phone after the accident or something. if you guys don't believe it i shut my mouth.

by the way his body was sent to his family  for burial ceremony. 


Good luck to all......


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 11, 2013)

HUSKIE said:


> Hi, Maybe keans partner using his phone after the accident or something. if you guys don't believe it i shut my mouth.
> 
> by the way his body was sent to his family  for burial ceremony.
> 
> ...



Noone is not believing you, it's just a bit random to pop into a forum and tell all someone has died without much detail, along with the shock/surprise also, no disrespect was intended by me or anyone else, I just thought it strange that when I was searching for who it could be as your initial post was so sketchy (there are 3 or 4 members with usernames involving Keans etc) that I came across his showing forum activity after the accident which is why I mentioned it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 2, 2013)

Hmmm I can get new 3TB hard drives for £80 each or I can get myself some bling and blow £300 on a watch that ive been longing for since last year....

decisions decisions.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 2, 2013)

if it were me and id been waiting a year.... WATCH! 

or get a fake and HHDs lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 2, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hmmm I can get new 3TB hard drives for £80 each or I can get myself some bling and blow £300 on a watch that ive been longing for since last year....
> 
> decisions decisions.



Stick a cheap casio to the 3TB hdd and a strap 

What's the watch?

I've just got a nice old dell 2405fpw 24" for £100 and am getting a gtx560ti off Moonpig for £75


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 2, 2013)

The watch is just the sexiest chunk of crafted metal I have ever seen - Obviously there are more expensive watches out there that look way better than this, but they are beyond my pay grade. This one here however is within my budget

















This watch is generally quite rare - there are a few merchants on Amazon that sell it but for £500. Checked on ebay and it still works out cheaper even when paying almost £80 in import duty ordering from America.


::EDIT::

To put it rather bluntly - Its a manly motherf**kin watch.

It will replace my over a decade old G-shock thats been all around the world with me since ive had it


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 2, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> The watch is just the sexiest chunk of crafted metal I have ever seen - Obviously there are more expensive watches out there that look way better than this, but they are beyond my pay grade. This one here however is within my budget
> http://www.discountwatchstore.com/assets/images/Casio/EQWT720DC-1A.jpg
> 
> http://www.casioblog.ru/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/EQW-T720DC-1A-1.jpg
> ...



Drooooool  I love big chunky watches, go for it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 2, 2013)

This is my old watch btw











Its an old peice of junk, the bracelet is all scratched up but the glass is still untouched. its been everywhere with me, Tunisia, Portugal, Hong Kong - even toured the outskirts of the sahara desert with me! its an awesome watch but I hate having to adjust daylight saving time as you can only roll the hands forward and not backwards.

With this new watch i dont have to do it because it receives radio waves from some sort of AP that sets it to the correct time for that time zone so in theory, I will never have to touch it ever again once I have it and its configured apart from putting it on my wrist every day


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 2, 2013)

Currently using a Seiko 7S36 watch, this thing is pretty well built, but constant adjustment needed. Dead accurate in winter, loses 2 Min a day in summer. Don't ask why.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 2, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Currently using a Seiko 7S36 watch, this thing is pretty well built, but constant adjustment needed. Dead accurate in winter, loses 2 Min a day in summer. Don't ask why.



my current watch is about 2-3mins fast, its hard to adjust it to 100% accurate with the 'old system' - there are no twisty knobs, just a button to hold down that doesn't stop when you release it to set the desired time. I just left it as it is because it would take me another 5mins of holding down the button again just to do a full circle and be more careful about adjusting. 

Most days i dont even wear it, not even to work. I use my mobile phone to tell the time as its pretty accurate


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 9, 2013)

Watch is bought and paid for  wont be here for a week or two though   cost me £375 in the end


----------



## RCoon (Jul 9, 2013)

I encourage you all to go the thread on the Maximus Hero. I am mighty impressed with my creative thinking and paint skills.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 9, 2013)

fair play!

anyone interested in quiet edition SP120s? i have four that im not using. up for trades or sell. all boxed and bought within several weeks.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> fair play!
> 
> anyone interested in quiet edition SP120s? i have four that im not using. up for trades or sell. all boxed and bought within several weeks.



I'm still trying to figure out what to do with my H100 now, though I used the fans it came with and put the RS240 fans with my EK 120 Rad for Push/Pull.
Wont fit in my server case as it only has single 120 fan mounting areas.
I also have the urge to buy something to tinker with in my PC, but I'm fresh out of ideas.
Around £100 budget for senseless tinkering, though ideally I want a new 3570k to OC with on sensible voltages or a shiny all black MoBo like the MPower.
I did want to switch back to an 8350 and MoBo but then I'd have to buy a new CPU block, so things would get too expensive.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 9, 2013)

yea, im trying not to buy anything.

ive still got to RMA this pump lol and de-clutter all this spare hardware! 

maybe spend the money on something other than tech! 

i may buy another 8350 for the same reason why you want another 3570k. or if stock/price is decent then that 9370 or if i sell my arse and few bits 9590 LOL

hows the loop in this heat?!

mines gained a few degrees at idle and maxs out about 5*c more. which isnt bad!


----------



## RCoon (Jul 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yea, im trying not to buy anything.
> 
> ive still got to RMA this pump lol and de-clutter all this spare hardware!
> 
> ...



GPU still doesnt go above 31 degrees during intense games, and 30 on every other game. Not sure if its giving incorrect temps or not, it doesnt sound right.
CPU hits 70-71 on a bad day like Sunday during a P95 run, luckily theres a lot of room where the intakes and exhausts are, so it gets plenty of fresh air. If I had it on sane voltages like most other 3570k's at 4.4 (maybe 1.25v?) it would be far lower...
I might look into volt modding my 780, I've read a guide on it. I'm not happy with the locked voltage at the moment, and I have loads of thermal headroom.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 9, 2013)

hmm 30*c does sound slightly oddly low, could be true not sure how'd you test it! whats the ambients as well?

well i havent hit 60*c yet and its 30+*c ambients up to 1.6v which is pretty incredible i think! (max so far 52*c) so far testing 4800mhz seems quick as hell even with low RAM speeds! wish i could find a full cover block for my board, half tempted to get a CHVF and block that! 

seems a shame that your card is vlocked, especially being on water. is a waste to be quite honest! 

is there any bios that unlocks them or is it the same as AMD, no chance in hell!


AND YOUR SIG LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## RCoon (Jul 9, 2013)

I cant find anywhere that's recorded GTX 780 temps on water. It is about 23-27 degrees while idle, then jumps to 30-31 degrees while I'm gaming. Is the temp sensor on the chip/PCB or what? What reports GTX 780 temps on the card, and how is it reporting temps this low?!
Sadly no BIOS voltage unlocks that I know of, only volt mod PCB's which involved desecrating my card with a nice red PCB and lots of solder. 
I'm stuck at 1.2Ghz Core because of the 1.2v limit.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 9, 2013)

bogus sensors dont usually report temp changes that accurately! 

low voltage/locked may mean it stays cool, also the vrms arent affecting/raising core temps so could be true. maybe someone who has a titan/780 on water could say!

temps sensors are on the gpu i believe. just like a core sensor on cpu!


you talking about one of those external hard modded volt boards?? aaaah definitely not for the faint hearted!


----------



## RCoon (Jul 9, 2013)

I'll probably look into doing something like this, only with less voltage, just enough to maybe reach towards 1.25-1.3v for OC'ing the core only.

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2290


----------



## d1nky (Jul 9, 2013)

RCoon said:


> desecrating my card



you wasnt lying!


damn that seems a lot for a bit more of an overclock!


----------



## RCoon (Jul 9, 2013)

Or I try this

http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3632-nvidia-gtx-700-series-modified-vbios.html

Never flashed a GPU BIOS before, and I'm not keen on bricking my card because of a bad Flash.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 9, 2013)

LOL ya say ya not keen on flashing a bios but up for hard modding it! 

if you got a bios switch there shouldnt be too much risk, just always follow the guides!


----------



## RCoon (Jul 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> LOL ya say ya not keen on flashing a bios but up for hard modding it!
> 
> if you got a bios switch there shouldnt be too much risk, just always follow the guides!



Well I can just back up with GPUZ and flash with NVflash5.0.x from what I see. I just prefer getting my hands burnt with solder when doing things, plus the custom OC BIOS only adds .125v, as my card boosts to 1.2v anyway. Might try it tonight. Maybe get close to 1.3Ghz mark.

So this has nothing to do with tech, but i figured this might be fun for those on the piss - especially the day afterwards.
So for the last weekend, enjoying the sunshine, I've been drinking Jim Beam whiskey, and orange juice with Blue Curacao which looks like this:




And now, for the last 2 days, my piss (and everything else) is literally coming out blue. It's awesome.
Enjoy the sun and cocktails, have fun on the toilet too.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 12, 2013)

OCUK Forums suck, they dont automatically resize images...
Anybody can find a second hand/cheap Corsair C70 in white?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 17, 2013)

Anyone any experience with the 1TB platter Seagate Barracuda's? just bought an 2TB ST2000DM001 one off dabs outlet on eBay for £68 delivered, from what I've seen the write speeds on these in HDDTune average around 155-160MB/s which is pretty damn good for mechanical drives, should have it before Friday


----------



## RCoon (Jul 17, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Anyone any experience with the 1TB platter Seagate Barracuda's? just bought an 2TB ST2000DM001 one off dabs outlet on eBay for £68 delivered, from what I've seen the write speeds on these in HDDTune average around 155-160MB/s which is pretty damn good for mechanical drives, should have it before Friday



I got two 2TB Seagates, awesome cheap drives. Slight noise when the axle is parked but meh, least of my noise worries.
I get bursts of up to 175-200MB/s but sustained speeds around 125-140MB/s.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 17, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Or I try this
> 
> http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3632-nvidia-gtx-700-series-modified-vbios.html
> 
> Never flashed a GPU BIOS before, and I'm not keen on bricking my card because of a bad Flash.



I have, and volt modded a card in the past, all I will say is be careful, and check and check again *before* you flash it.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 17, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I got two 2TB Seagates, awesome cheap drives. Slight noise when the axle is parked but meh, least of my noise worries.
> I get bursts of up to 175-200MB/s but sustained speeds around 125-140MB/s.



Are they the ones I listed above? 7200.14 ST2000DM001


----------



## RCoon (Jul 17, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Are they the ones I listed above? 7200.14 ST2000DM001



One of them is, used as my Steam drive. The other is a model 1 year older.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 17, 2013)

The few reviews I have seen were averaging 150-160MB/s are you running them on your SATA3 ports with AHCI enabled?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 17, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> The few reviews I have seen were averaging 150-160MB/s are you running them on your SATA3 ports with AHCI enabled?



Yup, that transfer speed depends entirely on the size of the files your transferring.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 17, 2013)

those drives are awesome I've got 2 myself


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 17, 2013)

I feel better now, only worrying thing is the paltry 1 year warranty.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 17, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I feel better now, only worrying thing is the paltry 1 year warranty.



Never had a HDD fail for the last 7 years. Read up on the statistics. Out of all HDD's shipped from WD, Seagate, Hitachi, the RMA percentage is around 1.4% within the first 6 months.

I still have a 300GB IDE drive that still functions flawlessly. (Also seagate)


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 17, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Never had a HDD fail for the last 7 years. Read up on the statistics. Out of all HDD's shipped from WD, Seagate, Hitachi, the RMA percentage is around 1.4% within the first 6 months.



I'm in the middle of an WD RMA and have RMA'd a Seagate before aswell, though it is by large luck of the draw and for the most part most people are fine.


----------



## Boozad (Jul 17, 2013)

OK for another Brit to drop by in here every now and again lads? Only just spotted this part of the forum to be honest as I'm more of a part-time lurker and don't post much.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 17, 2013)

Boozad said:


> OK for another Brit to drop by in here every now and again lads? Only just spotted this part of the forum to be honest as I'm more of a part-time lurker and don't post much.



We're open to everyone, including TheMailMan sometimes, he cant get enough of the british atmosphere.


----------



## Boozad (Jul 17, 2013)

Sorted, I'll drop by every now and again if I can tear myself off Battlefield 3. Finally bought it a couple of weeks ago and got hooked on the multiplayer. Pretty sad for a 36 year old I suppose.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 17, 2013)

Boozad said:


> Sorted, I'll drop by every now and again if I can tear myself off Battlefield 3. Finally bought it a couple of weeks ago and got hooked on the multiplayer. Pretty sad for a 36 year old I suppose.



Nonsense, my old work colleagues dad (57 YO) still plays Left4Dead2 and ME3 on a very regular basis. In fact he's playing it on my old MSI 6850 nowadays.
If you look for the TPU Teamspeak 3 Server on here, you could join them in BF3 in the evenings, its quite a bit of fun.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 17, 2013)

Yea, I'm 32 on Friday and I spend more time on my PC than I do with my Mrs, suits us both, we rarely argue lol


----------



## Boozad (Jul 17, 2013)

Definitely, I'll have a look for that and favourite it mate. I'm still pretty gash at it being new but I'm starting to get a bit better, I actually managed two rounds with more kills than deaths last night instead of having my arse handed to me which is the norm.

I've got a few friends from over on the PC Specialist site who jump into games now and again but it's always good to have a server with people who you 'know'. Cheers for the heads up.


----------



## Boozad (Jul 17, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Yea, I'm 32 on Friday and I spend more time on my PC than I do with my Mrs, suits us both, we rarely argue lol



Same here. If it wasn't for the kids I'd get a lot more hours on there than I actually do.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 17, 2013)

Boozad said:


> Sorted, I'll drop by every now and again if I can tear myself off Battlefield 3. Finally bought it a couple of weeks ago and got hooked on the multiplayer. Pretty sad for a 36 year old I suppose.



Hey it's not, I'm 44 and still play it, and quite a few other games.


----------



## Boozad (Jul 17, 2013)

I do play a lot of games, I got hooked on Skyrim for about 15 months after completing Red Dead Redemption: Undead Nightmare and Arkham City, then made the jump to PC gaming in April this year (only ever really used to play FM on the PC except for Wolfenstein and Modern Warfare) and have loaded Steam and Origin up with 50 games. Hopefully enough to see me through until the next Steam sale, or until Arkham Origins and BF4 come out.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 17, 2013)

am i the only young one here then?!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> am i the only young one here then?!



Depends how you define young, I'm 31 (32 on Saturday) and I don't class that as old


----------



## d1nky (Jul 17, 2013)

im 23....


----------



## RCoon (Jul 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im 23....



Hey man I'm 20, 21 in August.
Everybody seems to think I'm older, even my own family doesnt remember how old I am.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 17, 2013)

Young whipper snappers.....mumble.....mumble


----------



## d1nky (Jul 17, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Hey man I'm 20, 21 in August.
> Everybody seems to think I'm older, even my own family doesnt remember how old I am.



YAYAYYAY! LOL i thought you was like 40+


----------



## RCoon (Jul 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> YAYAYYAY! LOL i thought you was like 40+



I sure as hell feel 40. When you're in a sys admin job it sure does kill the youth you had when you used to go round fixing computers for minimum wage, and actually ENJOYED it!


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey guys...isn't it toasty 
I have a bit off an unusual request here, before leaving to go travelling...my pal gave me an S4 LTE and I cant get it to connect other than signing into Wi-Fi, no phone network though it displays signal, I understand it could be a moody phone but I trust the guy, how do I find out for sure?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 17, 2013)

MightyMission said:


> Hey guys...isn't it toasty
> I have a bit off an unusual request here, before leaving to go travelling...my pal gave me an S4 LTE and I cant get it to connect other than signing into Wi-Fi, no phone network though it displays signal, I understand it could be a moody phone but I trust the guy, how do I find out for sure?



Try checkmend


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 17, 2013)

I am burning up :<


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 17, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> I am burning up :<



Seconded wow it's a bit late for this melarky I need to get stuff sorted but I'm sweating my ass off sat still, anyone thinking about a drive just for the airconXD.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 17, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Seconded wow it's a bit late for this melarky I need to get stuff sorted but I'm sweating my ass off sat still, anyone thinking about a drive just for the airconXD.



LOL ive got a sweaty arse from gaming!

what was i thinking on benching in the summer with no aircon!!


----------



## RCoon (Jul 17, 2013)

Get home from work everyday - remove everything except boxers - open every window and door in my house - turn on PC

Still too god damn warm


----------



## d1nky (Jul 17, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Get home from work everyday - remove everything except boxers - open every window and door in my house - turn on PC
> 
> Still too god damn warm



too much infos..... 

ive got some time off work between projects and well the beach is boring, its too hot to do anything rigourous and my funds are deminishing LOL

gaming it is!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 17, 2013)

I have air con, my watch arrived today and I'll be 28 in august


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 17, 2013)

Fucking hell, it's hot in here... time to get the Air Con out of storage.
I'll be 21 in December xD Guess we are a good mix of ages


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 17, 2013)

i'm 35 and the a/c is doing it's job nicely..booked a flight for turkey a few weeks ago, needn't have bothered! Spiced Rum and Dr. Pepper is alleviating those holiday blues


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 17, 2013)

Holiday blues?? Im actually enjoying some time off. after a dispute with manager at work. Hes ignored me for 3 days, not taken or returned any of my calls, I even called the boss who manages him who said he would call/email him to call me - still not a word. Simple fact - If im not happy with my working environment and you refuse to hear me out on the matter then I will straight up not come into work. 

I told his boss that, I told HQ that. I also told HR that I will be writing a letter of complaint about my manager - I should be off until sunday/monday so got plenty of time to enjoy this hot weather before returning to work if my manager ever does decide to call me up again.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 17, 2013)

Good on you! i'd be happy if my company were professional enough to honour such quandaries..my boss is a cock and i told him straight haha, he didn't like it much but i daren't push my luck too much! Shame because i could do with a faux flu to get some sun on my skin.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 17, 2013)

MightyMission said:


> Good on you! i'd be happy if my company were professional enough to honour such quandaries..my boss is a cock and i told him straight haha, he didn't like it much but i daren't push my luck too much! Shame because i could do with a faux flu to get some sun on my skin.



My line manager is awesome, hates all of senior management, has a dry and very sarcastic tone, and in essence knows how lazy managers are, is lazy, and allows me to be extremely relaxed in my working environment. Plus the head teacher is absolutely clueless and malleable so nobody is scared of him.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2013)

Our previous manager was an awesome guy, He wasnt in the job that long sadly as upper management thought he wasnt doing a good enough job and he got demoted.

Hes the kind of guy who would try to level with you, at least bump up your hourly rate to keep you happy and your mouth shut if you werent happy with the shifts youve been given. he was only my manager for a about 6 months or so but in that short time everyone came to love him as he was an awesome guy - big white fat bloke who swears a lot, really doesnt give a fuck about the rest so long as youre doing your job and you yourself are happy, always ready to listen to you if you have any issues that need sorting out.

My current manager has already received so many complaints from other staff members. hes rude, condescending, If youre not available to take a shift he will attempt to bully or intimidate you into taking the shift. going as far as trying to twist the situation around by saying it sounded like i was trying to dictate the terms of my contract which is funny as im on a zero hour contract, and such as it is my job role allows me to turn down work if I so wish to. I have no qualms about doing 45-48hrs p/w but 5 days a week doing 9hr shifts leaves very little personal time. I also end up working almost every weekend. I ask for a weekend off and he trys to spin it around like hes trying to do me a favour by giving me the weekend off.

He always gloats about the people hes had to dismiss and about how many people just couldnt 'stand the pressure' and left the company leaving the department really short staffed, though he wont openly care to admit.

At one stage there were almost over 40 people with the same job as me. Now it seems like its been whittled down to a small handful of regulars - those of us who are either too stupid to leave the company  and those of  us who have no idea why we're still in the job but we just are.

He always talks about being professional when in reality he himself has had a pretty colourful time with the company. he has been demoted, disciplined  and suspended so many times. Even banned from working on this particular contract but someone in upper management keeps bringing him back and now they even made him manager.

This is the kind of idiots they want as manager.


----------



## Boozad (Jul 18, 2013)

It's pretty much the same at our place, it's a big company so the inadequacies of the management by and large go unnoticed, and it's us who suffer as a consequence. There are so many lazy fuckers in our department it's untrue, and the few who do actually bother to work have to pick up the slack. One 'kid' (he's 22 now) literally does nothing for the majority of the week, every week, and gets away with it which pisses a hell of a lot of people off but nothing gets done about it because all our managers worry about is sales figures each month to keep their superiors happy.

If the money wasn't so good here I'd leave, that's the catch 22 situation unfortunately. Plus we get a lot of overtime so moving department isn't really the best option financially.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 18, 2013)

Well chaps the AMD FX 9590 and 9370 just became available to UK retailers. I presume you'll all be buying one for a very meager £699.95? Or the cheaper option at £260?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 18, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Well chaps the AMD FX 9590 and 9370 just became available to UK retailers. I presume you'll all be buying one for a very meager £699.95? Or the cheaper option at £260?



Its burning and you are thinking of dumping another 200w into the room? Thanks, but no thanks


----------



## RCoon (Jul 18, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Its burning and you are thinking of dumping another 200w into the room? Thanks, but no thanks



They dont even overclock very well xD

And this is Britain, THE SUMMER WILL NEVER LAST I TELL YOU.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 18, 2013)

My PC hasn't been on longer than 5 minutes in the last couple of weeks. Getting me some f'ing poontang!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 18, 2013)

RCoon said:


> And this is Britain, THE SUMMER WILL NEVER LAST I TELL YOU.



Well I will welcome some rain to cool things down. Best weather is low to mid 20s for me.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 18, 2013)

InnocentCriminal said:


> My PC hasn't been on longer than 5 minutes in the last couple of weeks. Getting me some f'ing poontang!



Pron doesn't count as poontang my friend  

I want some rain only because I am stuck in the office with some poor excuse for AC (people don't know how to shut a door  ) 

As for the new AMD chips no thanks, I'll be rejigging my rig in a month or so when I have moved and finances are sorted as I am running a cheap mobo, case and stock cooling.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 18, 2013)

Was my sarcasm about the AMD chips completely missed? 
I dont want rain in this heat, I'd rather have dry heat than 20 times more humidity.
My finances will be at last sorted on the 23rd, no more debt and credit card cleared! 
Then next month I've got to buy a car and I'll have no money ever again.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Then next month I've got to buy a car and I'll have no money ever again.



get a triumph daytona







It will give you better mileage and you can scare the shit out of your GF while she rides with you on the back


----------



## RCoon (Jul 18, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> get a triumph daytona
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rgbYzzV88...ZE/qE_OKfBpjOA/s640/img_573928_26510517_0.jpg
> 
> It will give you better mileage and you can scare the shit out of your GF while she rides with you on the back



My original plan was to learn to ride, started doing it, then you know, complaints about future "family" use of travelling was dropped on my head. Used to ride an old Honda 125. My dad also used to ride, then got closelined by a moron opening a car door in a dual lane road. He never rode again.
Responsibility sucks.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 18, 2013)

RCoon said:


> complaints about future "family" use of travelling was dropped on my head.



da fuq is that about? you're 20 man, you need to be having fun not thinking about family right now


----------



## RCoon (Jul 18, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> da fuq is that about? you're 20 man, you need to be having fun not thinking about family right now



I know, but my girlfriend and mother talk a lot. They demand practical things.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2013)

RCoon said:


> My original plan was to learn to ride, started doing it, then you know, complaints about future "family" use of travelling was dropped on my head.



Sorry to hear about your pa, unfortunately there is no protection against idiots on the road and i have experienced a lot of them while cycling in the City and its not just because a lot of road users there hate cyclists. I have been cut up by black cabs, busses and other vehicles.


There is no reason you cant have both - Keep the 125 for commuting into work and get a car for family use - Obviously If your dad is willing to car share then that makes the situation a little easier.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 18, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Sorry to hear about your pa, unfortunately there is no protection against idiots on the road and i have experienced a lot of them while cycling in the City and its not just because a lot of road users there hate cyclists. I have been cut up by black cabs, busses and other vehicles.
> 
> 
> There is no reason you cant have both - Keep the 125 for commuting into work and get a car for family use - Obviously If your dad is willing to car share then that makes the situation a little easier.



He said it was totally worth it purely for the nurse that looked after him 
He drives now anyway, to Melton Mowbray, which is total opposite direction I go.
Yeah, I'll see if I can even afford to run both when I've got a car to pay for. Girlfriend also demands a car trip holiday when I get one too


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 18, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Pron doesn't count as poontang my friend



HURH HURH HURH!

I'm gettin' my groove on. 

Peace!


----------



## d1nky (Jul 18, 2013)

LOL at some of the posts!

£260 on a cpu that hasnt been reviewed yet, and that probably wont do as well as its big brother (9590) which doesnt do as well as its competition (4770k) for £260 LULZ

im thinking on getting a bike, im too young for anything big so id want a nice supermoto or something, used to have an aprrilia RS125 and a DTR125 =  FUN


and about the parteeeyyyyyyy boiii.... from ya profile pic it looks like one has had too much party! me too have had too much party in the good old bad days, now im too old!

so rock out with ya cock out for me too LOL


----------



## RCoon (Jul 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> LOL at some of the posts!
> 
> £260 on a cpu that hasnt been reviewed yet, and that probably wont do as well as its big brother (9590) which doesnt do as well as its competition (4770k) for £260 LULZ
> 
> ...



When you work in a high school you cant go out into the town clubs or party, too many students get let in!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 18, 2013)

RCoon said:


> When you work in a high school you cant go out into the town clubs or party, too many students get let in!



Giggety


----------



## RCoon (Jul 18, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Giggety



Grantham = Award for ugliest town-women in 2004. No giggety.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 18, 2013)

lol

bournemouth =  im not a teacher, they are all students, i live next to houses, drunken gigeggegegty! (but not freshers, the older 20s)

rcoon got a missus as well, shame on ya Ndmk

edit: shame on ya both :shadedshu


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 18, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Grantham = Award for ugliest town-women in 2004. No giggety.



Problem solved


----------



## RCoon (Jul 18, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Problem solved
> 
> http://www.leany.com/images/BeerGoggles.jpg



Trust me, weight isnt the problem, its the pipework.
Heard of the 1-3 scale woman joke?
1 = 1 bag over her head
2 = 1 bag over her head, 1 bag over yours
3 = 1 bag over her head, 1 bag over yours, 1 bag to puke in afterwards.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im thinking on getting a bike, im too young for anything big so id want a nice supermoto or something, used to have an aprrilia RS125 and a DTR125 =  FUN



try a Honda CBR250R. Not the fastest bike on the road but it will happily cruise at 70-80mph and its got plenty of torque at lower revs for pulling away from traffic and overall a pretty agile bike with a great comfortable ride.

Its a single cylinder engine with a total output between 23-26BHP but it will easily complete with more powerful bikes around the 33-35BHP mark.

good fuel economy at 70Mpg depending how you ride and most people who i know and have heard of that went from a a 250R to a more powerful 600-750cc bike say there is very little difference between the weaker and more powerful bike when it comes to riding around town but  they do note that the single cylinder was generally a lot more fun at lower revs


----------



## d1nky (Jul 18, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Trust me, weight isnt the problem, its the pipework.
> Heard of the 1-3 scale woman joke?
> 1 = 1 bag over her head
> 2 = 1 bag over her head, 1 bag over yours
> 3 = 1 bag over her head, 1 bag over yours, 1 bag to puke in afterwards.



and your partner........... not from grantham i hope!




its summer time tho, usually they hibernate and the nice ones come out!

or the ones mentioned above wear leggings to add insult to injury LOL


----------



## RCoon (Jul 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> and your partner........... not from grantham i hope!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's from up north, scottish isles, but with a Melton Mowbray accent.
Yeah my boss was mentioning setting up a Fete across the road with all the women dressed in summer clothes. Said he didnt mind offering a helping hand.
Leggings are a curse, fat people wear them here, so they can show off their bridgestone-tyre-like legs.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 18, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> get a triumph daytona
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rgbYzzV88...ZE/qE_OKfBpjOA/s640/img_573928_26510517_0.jpg
> 
> It will give you better mileage and you can scare the shit out of your GF while she rides with you on the back



Nice but I would have to buy something japanese 



InnocentCriminal said:


> HURH HURH HURH!
> 
> I'm gettin' my groove on.
> 
> Peace!



Or should that be getting into the groove?


----------



## d1nky (Jul 18, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> try a Honda CBR250R. Not the fastest bike on the road but it will happily cruise at 70-80mph and its got plenty of torque at lower revs for pulling away from traffic and overall a pretty agile bike with a great comfortable ride.
> 
> Its a single cylinder engine with a total output between 23-26BHP but it will easily complete with more powerful bikes around the 33-35BHP mark.
> 
> good fuel economy at 70Mpg depending how you ride and most people who i know and have heard of that went from a a 250R to a more powerful 600-750cc bike say there is very little difference between the weaker and more powerful bike when it comes to riding around town but  they do note that the single cylinder was generally a lot more fun at lower revs



My DT125R was bored out to 175cc (maybe a bigger head) skimmed, ports polished, racing reeds, full DEP pipe, smaller cogs and BOYY did that thing fly.

my mate got it to do around a ton, it wheel spun on grass upto 6th gear. still would pop wheelies into 3rd/4th. 

and i was doing that with only a front brake LOL (i did fix it tho) sold it and told the guy not to tinker with it anymore, he blew a gasket (which blew weekly) got it skimmed again, and the piston went through the head  haha!

My Rs125 was an Rs50 import from spain which was a race bike but Uk road legalised.

i got to ride it once LOL


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2013)

pitty you sold it so quickly


----------



## d1nky (Jul 18, 2013)

hmm i wish i kept them both, was when i was 16 tho. id love to have that RS now. (although they sound lame)

or a nice 4stroke with a flamer kit muahhaha! run it slightly rich, let it back fire and split flames everywhere LOL

what does one need to get a custom title?? i thought its posts so ive been posting like a whore lately hahah!


----------



## RCoon (Jul 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> hmm i wish i kept them both, was when i was 16 tho. id love to have that RS now. (although they sound lame)
> 
> or a nice 4stroke with a flamer kit muahhaha! run it slightly rich, let it back fire and split flames everywhere LOL
> 
> what does one need to get a custom title?? i thought its posts so ive been posting like a whore lately hahah!



5000 posts, and dont get banned before then
or become a mod.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> what does one need to get a custom title?? i thought its posts so ive been posting like a whore lately hahah!



5000 posts 



RCoon said:


> 5000 posts, and dont get banned before then



Dammit, that's the 2nd post you've sniped me on in as many days


----------



## d1nky (Jul 18, 2013)

5000 posts..... ive got like 3,500 to go.....

i need my posts per day to be about 20 to get anywhere soon!


----------



## RCoon (Jul 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> 5000 posts..... ive got like 3,500 to go.....
> 
> i need my posts per day to be about 20 to get anywhere soon!



It'd be easier if you dont try  look what happened to vawrvawvavvwvrvwvaveveveavrew-douche after 70posts per day


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 18, 2013)

Plus club forum posts don't count afaik, I stopped aiming for 5000 a while ago now as sometimes I'm out for weeks which really knocks my post count so I don't bother now as I'm more than halfway there and close to 3k


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## RCoon (Jul 18, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> http://cdn.meme.li/instances/300x300/39822196.jpg



I dont always + stoner pic = serious mixup of meemoes



FreedomEclipse said:


> http://cdn.meme.li/instances/300x300/39822266.jpg



You have attoned.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2013)

but seriously general nonsense? who posts there?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 18, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but seriously general nonsense? who posts there?



I knew it existed, but wasnt sure why or who for, I assumed general nonsense was for people who wanted ADHD ventilation


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I knew it existed, but wasnt sure why or who for, I assumed general nonsense was for people who wanted ADHD ventilation



Pretty much. I used to post there ages ago too but I lack the time to go forum lurking these days. Its all about getting moneh, once you get the moneh you get the girls and once you get the girls you can move on to getting a boat.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 18, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but seriously general nonsense? who posts there?



I did when it was on the main forums a couple of years, not since it went to generalnonsense.net or wherever it is


----------



## Boozad (Jul 18, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Pretty much. I used to post there ages ago too but I lack the time to go forum lurking these days. Its all about getting moneh, once you get the moneh you get the girls and once you get the girls you can move on to getting a boat.



Once I got the girl I moved on to having no money, no life and no will to live. I'd have preferred the boat.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 18, 2013)

You don't need a GF, just a fuck buddy  don't have to spend money on them or listen to them whining.

It took me about 3 or 4yrs to reach 5k posts btw, but I have never really been a post whore like some people (mentioning no Dinky's..I mean names )


----------



## RCoon (Jul 18, 2013)

http://www.engadget.com/2013/07/18/samsung-enterprise-ssd-NVMe-XS1715/

3000Mb/s 740,000 IOPS
Do want.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 18, 2013)

tigger said:


> You don't need a GF, just a fuck buddy  don't have to spend money on them or listen to them whining.



I have had a few over time, the thing is inevitably it won't last as one will always develop feelings for the other and want more, I know as I have been on both sides haha, ahhh many a good time though


----------



## d1nky (Jul 18, 2013)

some deep shit going on here ladies!

yee i treat TPU like facebook LOL

tbh i enjoy spending time on my pc more than a girl


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> tbh i enjoy spending time on my pc more than a girl


  too far man, too far!  :shadedshu  (we are talking about "on" a girl yea?) 

Oh man the hot weathers affecting my normal brain functioning lol a cool beer is in need tonight I think!!


----------



## d1nky (Jul 18, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> too far man, too far!  :shadedshu



im a reformed manwhore...... so my intentions are justified LOL


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im a reformed manwhore



You need to explain that


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im a reformed manwhore...... so my intentions are justified LOL



So am I doesn't stop me looking... wanting, thinking lol. Guess you could compare it to a fat woman on a diet 

Anyways OT hoping my drive turns up at work tomorrow so I can install it over the weekend, fed up of the slow POS WD green drive I'm being forced to use


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 18, 2013)

Stupid double post, I meant to edit. 



tigger said:


> You need to explain that



He used to do anything that moved now he has a mrs who would make sure he couldn't do anything again if he strayed


----------



## d1nky (Jul 18, 2013)

LOL 

well.... sit down kids. boy meets girl, boy ditches girl, boy meets girl, girl ditches boy, boy meets girl, boy ditches girl, boy meets pc and they live happily together forever!

and apparently ive done this when intoxicated. 
Slut dropping like a pro.... - YouTube


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 19, 2013)

So, I should get my new 2TB 7400.14 drive today to replace a slow WD green 1TB, I just installed Windows 7 on the 1TB drive last night as it needed doing, should I just clone the Windows install over to the 2TB or go for clean install on the 2TB?


----------



## Boozad (Jul 19, 2013)

I'd go for a clean install, but I've never cloned before.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 19, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> So, I should get my new 2TB 7400.14 drive today to replace a slow WD green 1TB, I just installed Windows 7 on the 1TB drive last night as it needed doing, should I just clone the Windows install over to the 2TB or go for clean install on the 2TB?



Cloning shouldnt cause any issues at all.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 19, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Cloning shouldnt cause any issues at all.



That's what I'm thinking though tbh a clean install won't take me much longer as only the chipset/audio/lan and video drivers are installed.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 19, 2013)

Anyone ever ordered pciex extender cables from Xrp off amazon ??, did they turn up??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Anyone ever ordered pciex extender cables from Xrp off amazon ??, did they turn up??



I needed an extender once, purchased it off ebay though. seller was in hong kong or china so it took the entire month to arrive on economy shipping...

I did check on Amazon first though but i dont think they were that many to choose from


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 19, 2013)

Woop hdd has arrived at work so will be chucking that in first thing this evening, found a good review of them as well, one of the fastest 7200rpm drives (at the time of the review) 

http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/299...isk-review-extremely-fast-7200-rpm-hard-drive 

This POS WD green I have is slooooooow hdtune starts at 100MB/s and averages about 70MB/s


----------



## RCoon (Jul 19, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Woop hdd has arrived at work so will be chucking that in first thing this evening, found a good review of them as well, one of the fastest 7200rpm drives (at the time of the review)
> 
> http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/299...isk-review-extremely-fast-7200-rpm-hard-drive
> 
> This POS WD green I have is slooooooow hdtune starts at 100MB/s and averages about 70MB/s



But it saves power  I'd never use WD Greens for a gaming PC, but for my file server I lean towards the power saving drives.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2013)

RCoon said:


> But it saves power  I'd never use WD Greens for a gaming PC, but for my file server I lean towards the power saving drives.



Rather WD Reds then Greens for a file server/NAS. Longer warranty and lack of head parking power saving function that does more bad then good


::EDIT::

Slippin this one in.







It tells the time...


£375 for a watch, Next thing i'll be smelling my own fart


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 19, 2013)

RCoon said:


> But it saves power  I'd never use WD Greens for a gaming PC, but for my file server I lean towards the power saving drives.



Well it's not like I chose to use it, it's a bit of a funny one, but basically I sold my last rig (2500k/7950/SSD etc) and bought the current build so I downgraded on some things, notably the case/HDD/PSU etc. Anyway I bought an Hitatchi 500GB for this build, however I borrowed the WD green from the chap who bought my old rig as I needed something to copy my important data to whilst I was waiting for the new build parts and he agreed to let me have it and hold £40 of the money he gave me for the PC until I finished with it, needless to say when I called him to come and take his drive away and give me my £40 he didn't bother so I got stuck with the WD which is now needing to be RMA'd 

Does that make sense at all?  lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> needless to say when I called him to come and take his drive away and give me my £40 he didn't bother so I got stuck with the WD which is now needing to be RMA'd
> 
> Does that make sense at all?  lol



Well,

Its quite sunny/hot outside and not extinguishing a cigarette or match properly can result in catastrophic events most of which the emergency services are called to deal with.


Im not saying go burn his house down but...go burn his house down, you know what im saying?


----------



## d1nky (Jul 19, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well,
> 
> Its quite sunny/hot outside and not extinguishing a cigarette or match properly can result in catastrophic events most of which the emergency services are called to deal with.
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 19, 2013)

I would but he called me from gumtree and collected, I didn't take his address like a noob :/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> LOL



One thing you will learn about me dinky is I dont like being f**ked with and given the severity of the f**king I will go out of my way to make examples of them.

You can have a laugh and drink with me - Im just like all the other lads but if you get on my bad side then there will be no place you can hide.

Luckily I am generally quite docile and laid back and it takes forever to piss me off



NdMk2o1o said:


> I would but he called me from gumtree and collected, I didn't take his address like a noob :/



advertise his number as a sex chatline - If you cant get to him physically at least mentally you will feel a little better. Theres nothing more worse in this world then breaking an agreement and more importantly an agreement that leaves you in the shit


----------



## RCoon (Jul 19, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> One thing you will learn about me dinky is I dont like being f**ked with and given the severity of the f**king I will go out of my way to make examples of them.
> 
> You can have a laugh and drink with me - Im just like all the other lads but if you get on my bad side then there will be no place you can hide.
> 
> ...



We did this once, we got 500 free business cards made from vistaprint or w/e, for an escort service, and put this dumb b*tches mobile number on there for revenge. Needless to say, she had the phone blocked.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 19, 2013)

OMG i thought you guys were good..... i have to stay away from bad influences (probation said so)

i thought tech forums was a good idea, something positive and constructive to keep me out of trouble.....

BUT OHH NOOOOOOOO....... NOT IN THE SLIGHTEST AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 19, 2013)

Open that manhole and lurk into the deepest depths of depravity..Good Friday Afternoon TPU!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> i thought tech forums was a good idea, something positive and constructive to keep me out of trouble.....
> 
> BUT OHH NOOOOOOOO....... NOT IN THE SLIGHTEST AHAHAHAHAHA



being a pc nerd/enthusiast website is just a cover - In truth, we really are the illuminati


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 19, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Luckily I am generally quite docile and laid back and it takes forever to piss me off



Haha u did make me laugh with this, I'm fairly chilled out tbh, don't get me wrong it pissed me off when it happened though not for long as there's no point in stewing over things, and I have a new drive now, hopefully a replacement for the WD green by RMA which I will be selling on anyway 



d1nky said:


> OMG i thought you guys were good..... i have to stay away from bad influences (probation said so)



I have community service on Sunday  (I was a silly boy lately and got stung with 150 hours, though before that hadn't been in trouble since my teen years  )


----------



## d1nky (Jul 19, 2013)

i got to find a new hobby, maybe become one of those people that knock at doors at strange times. they dont seem to get in trouble.

thinking about it, this is typical british LOL


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2013)

I have a short temper too, but sometimes theres something that scars you so deep inside that you cant let go. I dont care to hold grudges as they weigh my soul down but in some cases vengeance, retribution or justice must be sought with with our own two hands.

despite all this chatter - Ive never been in trouble with the police before. Im not some lawless yob. I have standards


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 19, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im not some lawless yob. I have standards



Hahaha I hope you're not implying I am lol sometimes shit just happens and we move on from it and live and learn, though I was a bit of a little thug when I was young, those days are long gone, I'm a family man for the most part


----------



## d1nky (Jul 19, 2013)

freedomeclipse said:


> im not some lawless yob. I have standards



ouch!




GUYS, i need an FSB number to get me 2.8ghz cpunb and 2500mhz ram

will over 300 be ok??


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> will over 300 be ok??



I have no idea, but yes go for it 

Off to go get our Air Con out of storage


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 19, 2013)

280 I think then +200 on cpu-nb...thought I haven't played with amd for ages..i miss it!


----------



## d1nky (Jul 19, 2013)

229 = 2748cpunb 2442ram

nearly there i suppose, plus i got to tie it all together with a 5ghz cpu


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Hahaha I hope you're not implying I am lol sometimes shit just happens and we move on from it and live and learn, though I was a bit of a little thug when I was young, those days are long gone, I'm a family man for the most part



Of course not.

having the occasional pub brawl once in awhile is calming to the soul, so long as you dont get stabbed or shot while having a bout of fistycuffs with the other honorable gentleman.

You have grown up but there are those out there that havent. I have heard a lot of people around my age get in club and pub brawls - doing stupid shit that gets them a free ticket to the nearest jail cell


----------



## RCoon (Jul 19, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Of course not.
> 
> having the occasional pub brawl once in awhile is calming to the soul, so long as you dont get stabbed or shot while having a bout of fistycuffs with the other honorable gentleman.
> 
> You have grown up but there are those out there that havent. I have heard a lot of people around my age get in club and pub brawls - doing stupid shit that gets them a free ticket to the nearest jail cell



Really? The last club I went to some 50 year old guy was try to finger another 50 year old woman's butthole through her summer dress.
And you people wonder why I dont go to clubs anymore.
The last decent pub I went to was in Worcester while doing my Microsoft Certification training.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 19, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Of course not.
> 
> having the occasional pub brawl once in awhile is calming to the soul, so long as you dont get stabbed or shot while having a bout of fistycuffs with the other honorable gentleman.
> 
> You have grown up but there are those out there that havent. I have heard a lot of people around my age get in club and pub brawls - doing stupid shit that gets them a free ticket to the nearest jail cell



I come from Oldham and back in the 90's and early 2000's it wasn't the best place to grow up, rife for drugs, crime, racist riots etc etc I moved away when I was 19 for my sanity and freedom as I didn't want to be one of those you speak about, I definitely was headed that way and just quit


----------



## RCoon (Jul 19, 2013)

D1nky wears dresses.
Just putting it out there.
Don't come to Grantham mate, you'll get fingered. And not by the Police.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2013)

RCoon said:


> The last club I went to some 50 year old guy was try to finger another 50 year old woman's butthole through her summer dress.



Good for them, Unless you wanted in on the action then dont complain. you have every right to tell them to get a room though 



RCoon said:


> The last decent pub I went to was in Worcester while doing my Microsoft Certification training.



I dont normally frequent around pubs - theres about 3 or 4 just on this 5mile stretch of high road around the corner from me. only time I went in one of them was when my friends went. I probably go pub once every few weeks??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2013)

RCoon said:


> D1nky wears dresses.
> Just putting it out there.
> Don't come to Grantham mate, you'll get fingered. And not by the Police.



By Freddie?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 19, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> By Freddie?



Oscar's wine bar. Yes I went to wine bars. They are (were until the sphincter violation) classy.
It's either high school kids or 55 year old homo-men in the clubs. My friend is known as Jesus in the town due to his intensely long locks of hair, and he is frequently hit on by men.
The town I live in :shadedshu


----------



## d1nky (Jul 19, 2013)

HAHAHAHA i knew i shouldnt of used my personal swingers FB account on the net!

RCOON YA BASTARD LOL


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2013)

D1nky wears dresses?  Could of been making good on a lost bet


----------



## d1nky (Jul 19, 2013)

rcoon ya muddda fuckkkkkeer!! nah i was drunk and well was told i get paid money if i did. i didnt get paid, and fell for it again..... 

it was liberating! haha!


i cant find any dirt on his FB..... muddddaaaa fuckkkkaaa! ( i should of cleaned mine a while ago, shameful doesnt come close lol)


----------



## RCoon (Jul 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> rcoon ya muddda fuckkkkkeer!! nah i was drunk and well was told i get paid money if i did. i didnt get paid, and fell for it again.....
> 
> it was liberating! haha!
> 
> ...



If you look hard enough I'm wearing somebody's prom dress and have a purple died afro too, back when i was 16 or something.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 21, 2013)

RCoon said:


> If you look hard enough I'm wearing somebody's prom dress and have a purple died afro too, back when i was 16 or something.


Im happy to say theres nothing like that on here of me but the normal pictures aren't any better I always look like a smashed tramp even at mid day.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 22, 2013)

Just finished teaching my first A Level media class.
Giving someone the job of teaching 17 year old girls how to use video editing software, ON THE LAST DAY OF SCHOOL BEFORE SUMMER is the stupidest idea ever. Like talking to stone cold faces about rendering while they talk about ponies and geordie shore.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 22, 2013)

RCoon said:


> ON THE LAST DAY OF SCHOOL BEFORE SUMMER



and the worst bit would be they've finished their exams hence give 100% NO FUCKS


----------



## Techtu (Jul 22, 2013)

Don't suppose anyone here wants to trade with Steam trading cards? I need Dead Island Riptide for the summer sale badge and have two possible swaps: Chivalry & Reus.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 22, 2013)

Techtu said:


> Don't suppose anyone here wants to trade with Steam trading cards? I need Dead Island Riptide for the summer sale badge and have two possible swaps: Chivalry & Reus.



Better off selling them xD I had two riptides but they sold.

Did everybody see the news about David Cameron's national web filter on adult content? Was he made aware that proxies exist?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 22, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Better off selling them xD I had two riptides but they sold.
> 
> Did everybody see the news about David Cameron's national web filter on adult content? Was he made aware that proxies exist?



As with most politicians they don't have a single clue what the internet is capable of, outside Youtube and "GCHQ please spy on the webs".


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 22, 2013)

I am not impressed I will have to tell my ISP I want access to pron and lots of it please!!


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 22, 2013)

Problem with this is it's a breach of privacy.  Because I have to tell my ISP that I don't want the filter, I'm going to be included on a list of people who also don't want the filter.  That's like holding up a hand and shouting "I WATCH PORN!"


----------



## RCoon (Jul 22, 2013)

This describes the situation perfectly:

http://fl23200u.form2go.com/uk-isp-filtering-select.html


----------



## d1nky (Jul 22, 2013)

sniper edit nwm

and LOL^^



oh finished the first of FEAR, now on to FEAR 2 project origin. and i havent played any apart from the very first and i still shit my pants like a lil girl. i even felt my sphincter relax when i was alone in the dark with just a scray game and a headset!!


----------



## RCoon (Jul 22, 2013)

d1nky said:


> sniper edit nwm
> 
> and LOL^^
> 
> ...



I've got to play 1 & 2, though I hear F3AR is nowhere near as good as the older ones.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 22, 2013)

i like the old ones, graphics is pants but when ya in a dark room and its dark as hell on the screen its shits me up!


FEAR 2 seems good, although why they changed buttons etc :shadedshu

F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin Gameplay (PC HD) - YouT...

1:20 ON........ 

PLAY IT LOUD


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2013)

Red_Machine said:


> Problem with this is it's a breach of privacy.  Because I have to tell my ISP that I don't want the filter, I'm going to be included on a list of people who also don't want the filter.  That's like holding up a hand and shouting "I WATCH PORN!"



"holds up Hand" I watch porn, I'm a filthy perverted normal male.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 22, 2013)

They need to make it opt out, rather than opt in.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2013)

filthy humans


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 23, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> filthy humans



fap fap fap 

So we had some flooding today


----------



## RCoon (Jul 23, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> fap fap fap
> 
> So we had some flooding today



Yeah we had thunder and lightning for almost 14 hours here 
Also obliterated it down with rain. SUMMER HAS BEGUN.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Yeah we had thunder and lightning for almost 14 hours here
> Also obliterated it down with rain. SUMMER HAS BEGUN.



I don't mind it, tbh it's nice to have 1 day of rain when we have had so much sun, but it never works like that, am sure we'll see more rain than sun over summer despite recent nice weather


----------



## RCoon (Jul 23, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I don't mind it, tbh it's nice to have 1 day of rain when we have had so much sun, but it never works like that, am sure we'll see more rain than sun over summer despite recent nice weather



Weekend is supposed to be nice! Not sure if it will ever be pool weather again though.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 23, 2013)

im afraid to say summer has come and gone! YIPPPEEEE TIME TO BENCH!

how old are you guys you know we have a few weeks of sun and the moaning about the heat makes the sun go away lol


oh and my gpu is now idling at 32*c WOOOP


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 23, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im afraid to say summer has come and gone! YIPPPEEEE TIME TO BENCH!
> 
> how old are you guys you know we have a few weeks of sun and the moaning about the heat makes the sun go away lol
> 
> ...



I could care less as I'm sat in a hot office 5 days of the week lol I have a week booked off in August though I'm betting it pisses down anyway so meh


----------



## RCoon (Jul 23, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I could care less as I'm sat in a hot office 5 days of the week lol I have a week booked off in August though I'm betting it pisses down anyway so meh



Feels good to have air conditioning flowing right around me.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Feels good to have air conditioning flowing right around me.



We have it though people generally tend to come in and out of the office and keep the door open which makes having the air con on useless despite my hinting by making a point to get up and close it after them (I can't say anything as I'm new here and they are all senior than myself  ) lol


----------



## RCoon (Jul 23, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> We have it though people generally tend to come in and out of the office and keep the door open which makes having the air con on useless despite my hinting by making a point to get up and close it after them (I can't say anything as I'm new here and they are all senior than myself  ) lol



Pfft, I'd educate them regardless of seniority. Thats how air-con works. If they complain, you've got the saving pennies defence.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> you've got the saving pennies defence.



not the chewbacca defense?

I quite like the idea of everyone in the office having to dress like chewbacca for the day... In this heat, it will teach them a vital lesson they will never forget


----------



## RCoon (Jul 23, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> not the chewbacca defense?
> 
> I quite like the idea of everyone in the office having to dress like chewbacca for the day... In this heat, it will teach them a vital lesson they will never forget



That's a great idea. We used to just put the hose from a portable air conditioning unit through the window of a classroom that left the window open, so it would pump hot air into the room. They never left their windows open again.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> That's a great idea. We used to just put the hose from a portable air conditioning unit through the window of a classroom that left the window open, so it would pump hot air into the room. They never left their windows open again.



Just curious...how powerful are these air con units??


----------



## RCoon (Jul 23, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just curious...how powerful are these air con units??



No idea, they're industrial Mitsubishi units for cooling rooms with up to 40 computers in, we use two for the server room as well(one backup).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2013)

Ohhh.... its one of them 

I guess no shipping it out to me then when youre done with it lol


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 24, 2013)

Random, i know, but:

Does anyone have an X58 board spare? Or know of any forsale. Need one for a little project


----------



## Techtu (Jul 24, 2013)

Rosewill PSU's... any good or stay away? 

Looking for a new PSU for a build that has just came in, doesn't want anything too costly (unfortunately) so leaves me very limited with a £30 sum for a replacement.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 24, 2013)

Techtu said:


> Rosewill PSU's... any good or stay away?
> 
> Looking for a new PSU for a build that has just came in, doesn't want anything too costly (unfortunately) so leaves me very limited with a £30 sum for a replacement.



I'm sure I've seen some of the US members talking up rosewill PSU's can't say I've seen many around UK etailors though 

Antec 350w for £30 at ebuyer, ok it won't power a quad core and high end GPU but doesn't sound like it needs to anyway 

Antec VP 350W PSU | Ebuyer.com


----------



## Techtu (Jul 24, 2013)

It needs to power a 125w AMD 6400x2, 3 sticks of 1.8v DDR2 and a 2.5inch HDD so that should be fine, right?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 24, 2013)

Techtu said:


> It needs to power a 125w AMD 6400x2, 3 sticks of 1.8v DDR2 and a 2.5inch HDD so that should be fine, right?



Fo sho


----------



## RCoon (Jul 24, 2013)

Techtu said:


> Rosewill PSU's... any good or stay away?
> 
> Looking for a new PSU for a build that has just came in, doesn't want anything too costly (unfortunately) so leaves me very limited with a £30 sum for a replacement.



Rosewill Striders are good PSU's. Johnny Guru rated them 8+/10.
Antec Earthwatts is a better bet though.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 25, 2013)

Just got myself a nice £600 racing bike! Old mountain bike was tired and bent wheels.
Just worked up quite a sweat racing the local people in their cars.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 25, 2013)

thats a nice bike, whats it made out of?

all ally or part carbon?

sniper edit: ive got an upgrade itch and get paid tomorrow, was thinking another rad (chunky) and small res


ive got fans lying around everywhere not being used so.... makes sense lol


----------



## RCoon (Jul 25, 2013)

d1nky said:


> thats a nice bike, whats it made out of?
> 
> all ally or part carbon?
> 
> ...



Aluminium, only weighs about 4KG's more than a Tour De France bike, and most of that is due to the wheels.
Res seems to make things look cooler as oppose to doing much, and as for Rads, I quite like the chunky ones, just make it look more awesome. Then again there's a limit to how much actual good extra radiator area does. Cant hurt though.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 25, 2013)

i dont have a clue where it all would go, but ive got some time off work so may mod some more lol (its never ending i should just buy a bigger case, i may do actually)

ah so the wheels arent carbon then, very light nonetheless


----------



## RCoon (Jul 25, 2013)

d1nky said:


> i dont have a clue where it all would go, but ive got some time off work so may mod some more lol (its never ending i should just buy a bigger case, i may do actually)
> 
> ah so the wheels arent carbon then, very light nonetheless



Really wanted a lighter bike, but from £600 for this one the carbon fibre ones were a little more expensive. Plus the gears on this are awesome, the brake handles ARE the gears xD


----------



## d1nky (Jul 26, 2013)

thinking on selling this Fx-8350 and getting another, if anyone is interested?!

cheap and ill throw in a xigmatek aegir. reason being its a crap overclocker. 4.9ghz max with prime.

also interested in part ex fatality for CHVF


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi from the deep south of Dorset
Got a Question for you
Amazon Have Fu***d me around over the last 7 weeks over an order and yesterday they cancelled it
Found what i want (item better but more expensive ) here
http://www.digitalpromo.co.uk

what i want to know is 
Has anyone here dealt with this company
what are they like ? are they reliable would you recommend them or avoid them like the plague ?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.scamadviser.com/is-digitalpromo.co.uk-a-fake-site.html

looks ok


----------



## d1nky (Jul 26, 2013)

dorsetknob said:


> Hi from the deep south of Dorset
> Got a Question for you
> Amazon Have Fu***d me around over the last 7 weeks over an order and yesterday they cancelled it
> Found what i want (item better but more expensive ) here
> ...



im in dorset as well lol but im not a knob, well kind of not!

ive never heard of that company, anything tech related we use:

dabs
overclockers.co.uk
watercoolinguk.co.uk
aria
scan.co.uk


for reviews or price/stock comparison http://uk.hardware.info/


----------



## RCoon (Jul 26, 2013)

d1nky said:


> dabs
> overclockers.co.uk
> watercoolinguk.co.uk
> aria
> ...



+
Ebuyer.com
NovaTech
Pixmania
Amazon


----------



## d1nky (Jul 26, 2013)

forgot them ones lol


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for the replys
The item i want does not seem to be available in any of the above I have searched the web for UK retailers that have what i want and only found 2 that stock this item (1156 Motherboard)
the site i asked about and PCUpgrade.co.uk 
Board in question is 
http://www.digitalpromo.co.uk/asus-...-p-5002.html?gclid=CJ7okNL0y7gCFYPHtAodFUQAkQ

Its about the only 1156 motherboard i can find available new on the web on sale in the uk

amazon show a 1156 board still on their site BUT its OUT of STOCK and they are not resuppling ( and its not as good as the one i want )
anyway i tries to order that board from amazon 7 weeks ago and they fuc**D me around with delivery untill they canceled my order yesterday saying they were no longer restocking  this board

any further recommendations ?

( yes tried the buy sell forums  here but got no replys or offers)


----------



## RCoon (Jul 26, 2013)

dorsetknob said:


> Thanks for the replys
> The item i want does not seem to be available in any of the above I have searched the web for UK retailers that have what i want and only found 2 that stock this item (1156 Motherboard)
> the site i asked about and PCUpgrade.co.uk
> Board in question is
> ...



http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...therboard&sprefix=1156+,aps,216&tag=tec053-21

Here is a big list, by typing 1156 into amazon. Amazon links are retarded, buy a used one.

Also, check ebay. You dont want to be paying full new price for an old board.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 26, 2013)

Think I found a bargain or been scammed on ebay, found some beats by Dre headphones on a buy now for about 90 euros or £75, after reading the description (in german) 

Die angebotenen Kopfhörer sind im neuwertigen Zustand und funktionieren einwandfrei. Sie wurden nur kurzzeitig zu Präsentationszwecken genutzt.
Sollten Sie dennoch nicht zufrieden sein, nehme ich die Kopfhörer innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurück und erstatte den gesamten Kaufbetrag mit Rückversand.
Sie gehen kein Risiko ein!
•  Hoch auflösender, extrem klarer Klang auch bei hoher Lautstärke

•  voluminöse Bässe

•  höchster Tragekomfort

•  hochwertiges Material zur maximalen Reduzierung von unerwünschten Nebengeräuschen (passive Rauschunterdrückung)
•  Steuerung des iPhones/iPods/iPads: Play/Pause, lauter, leiser, nächster/vorheriger Track

•  eingebautes Mikrofon für Anrufe mit dem iPhone (Sprachtelefonie, VoIP) - Contol Talk


•  klappbar und somit kompakt


•  Case zur sicheren Aufbewahrung

•   

•  Gewicht: 160 g

•  Klinkenstecker: 3,5 mm (mini Jack)

•  Kabellänge: 1,36 m

•  Kabelart: einseitig



Zubehör: Case​

Translates to: 

The headphones are offered in new condition and work perfectly. They were used only briefly for presentation purposes.
If you are not satisfied yet, I take the headphones back within 14 days and refund the entire purchase amount plus return postage.
You have no risk!





• High-resolution, ultra-clear sound even at high volume

• massive bass

• highest wearing comfort


• high-quality material for maximum reduction of unwanted noise (passive noise reduction)

• Control of iPhone / iPod / iPad: play / pause, up, down, next / previous track

• Built-in microphone for making calls with the iPhone (voice telephony, VoIP) - Contol Talk


• foldable and therefore compact


• Case for safe storage

•

• Weight: 160 g

• 3.5 mm jack (mini jack)

• Cable length: 1.36 m

• Cable type: single


----------



## d1nky (Jul 26, 2013)

did you use paypal to pay?! youll be protected if ya did.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 26, 2013)

d1nky said:


> did you use paypal to pay?! youll be protected if ya did.



Yup  win win either way I'm thinking, oh and I'm quite drunk lol


----------



## d1nky (Jul 26, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Yup  win win either way I'm thinking, oh and I'm quite drunk lol



i bet that wasnt even german lol.... this is a dream...... you arent even real....... haha!

same i been drinking stella since ive been paid and well nearly bought a new case and loop online... i had to transfer money to a hidden account to save money lol


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 26, 2013)

d1nky said:


> i bet that wasnt even german lol.... this is a dream...... you arent even real....... haha!
> 
> same i been drinking stella since ive been paid and well nearly bought a new case and loop online... i had to transfer money to a hidden account to save money lol



I'm drinking vodka cause I been paid lol otherwise it's normally cider or beer hehe enjoying the vodka more though


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I'm drinking vodka cause I been paid lol otherwise it's normally cider or beer hehe enjoying the vodka more though



I have some JD lined up.... two 70cl bottles to be exact.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 26, 2013)

well heres to pay day, and how long it lasts


----------



## RCoon (Jul 27, 2013)

d1nky said:


> well heres to pay day, and how long it lasts



My pay day was 4 days ago. I now have £90 after all bills paid. Cause of my bike spending accident. My Birthday in like 3 weeks.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 27, 2013)

sshh i dont want any 'accidents' with spending lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 27, 2013)

RCoon said:


> My Birthday in like 3 weeks.



Lets all meet up and get totally munted


----------



## d1nky (Jul 27, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Lets all meet up and get totally munted



bournemouth anyone?? theres loads of drinks, i mean fat chicks, i mean fit chicks.... and its cheap!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 27, 2013)

d1nky said:


> bournemouth anyone?? theres loads of drinks, i mean fat chicks, i mean fit chicks.... and its cheap!



*They're* cheap you mean.


Im game but the last thing i need is shrooms growing on my cock


----------



## d1nky (Jul 27, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> *They're* cheap you mean.
> 
> 
> Im game, i need shrooms growing on my cock



i love being able to mess with quotes lol


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 27, 2013)

d1nky said:


> i love me a bit of man love


 

Man I don't remember going to bed last night  just a few Carlsberg export for me tonight  

I see I bought some beats last night, who else buys shit off the internet when they're drunk?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 27, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Man I don't remember going to bed last night  just a few Carlsberg export for me tonight
> 
> I see I bought some beats last night, who else buys shit off the internet when they're drunk?



Bought two bottles of Moscatel for girlfriend, she decides its "too strong" after half a glass. Looks like I'm getting wasted on wine while I learn to play Shogun 2


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 27, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Bought two bottles of Moscatel for girlfriend, she decides its "too strong" after half a glass. Looks like I'm getting wasted on wine while I learn to play Shogun 2



Sounds like a plan, you didn't see my quote in response to your previous comment I take


----------



## RCoon (Jul 27, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Sounds like a plan, you didn't see my quote in response to your previous comment I take



What have I bought when drunk?

Fuck. Dunno, I have a lot of shit, I once bought one of those russian doll things that go inside each other when I was drunk, only they werent russian dolls. They were goddamn ninjas.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 27, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> d1nky said:
> 
> 
> > *i love me some man love*
> ...



Well that joke was killed


----------



## d1nky (Jul 27, 2013)

fuck i leave for 10 minutes to play with xfire and well i get this

ive bought a few things today, i was partly drunk. 

800d and rads, res etc. im skint now tbh lol....

oh i bought BF3 when drunk but bought the disk instead, durrrrr...... i was like this is taking a while to load, ill complain, not a chance of emailing origin (shit) ill just wait lol




 shame i havent got any beasty games to play apart from crysis3 and farcry3


----------



## RCoon (Jul 28, 2013)

d1nky said:


> fuck i leave for 10 minutes to play with xfire and well i get this
> 
> ive bought a few things today, i was partly drunk.
> 
> ...



Yeah, me and my brother found that emailing origin is like asking a prostitute for your money back. He set his Origin name in BF3 as GayBoyWalton, they banned him and his account immediately, but he emailed and complained they were discriminating against gays (hes not even gay) and demanded his account back and he would change his name. Needless to say they replied explaining how they're a company that supports "all ways of life" and gave him his account back, but that other users may find his name "Offensive" and should change it.
When in doubt, just pretend to be gay.

I've had this in my basket for 4 days now:






But no money (except overdraft and credit card)


----------



## d1nky (Jul 28, 2013)

i couldnt even find a way of emailing them, i tried the help centre bit and i was stuck in a loop of questions and redirected to the same page.... i gave up, i was drunk and thought i had enough of their immature games lol

ive got a order for this 
http://www.hwlabs.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=14&Itemid=11

and a phobya 250ml balancer black nickel reservoir

ive sold off a few things, because well its not getting cheaper lol


btw specialtech.co.uk have some summer sale on where stuff is cheap as hell, have a look


----------



## d1nky (Jul 29, 2013)

and my idea for next case


----------



## RCoon (Jul 29, 2013)

d1nky said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd....3x403/998747_298878256925674_1994050800_n.png
> 
> and my idea for next case
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130729/92a6447a_corsair_800d_2.jpg



Simple but plenty effective! What Corsair case is that? 900D?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 29, 2013)

think it is,this is what I've just got-

A 120GB PNY prevail elite, seems ok to me, my boot time is amazing, less than 30 secs. I'm also getting a 2TB WD black tonight to pair it with, my windows storage will be nice and fast now.

This is the drive i'm getting, for £50, bargain.
http://www.ebuyer.com/407048-wd-2tb-internal-hard-drive-wd2000fyyz?utm_source=google&utm_medium=products&gclid=CKmdtryE07gCFUZZ3godl0YA0g

And the SSD-
http://www3.pny.com/Prevail-Elite-SSD-120GB---SATA-6Gbs-P3096C501.aspx


----------



## d1nky (Jul 29, 2013)

800D whenever it gets here!

the rest is coming tomorrow, and im a bit worried ive overspent lol paypal taking is time with deducting their shit! 

i think the cpu should be cool enough lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 29, 2013)

d1nky said:


> 800D whenever it gets here!
> 
> the rest is coming tomorrow, and im a bit worried ive overspent lol paypal taking is time with deducting their shit!
> 
> i think the cpu should be cool enough lol



I'd say it should, wanna see a massive OC on it


----------



## d1nky (Jul 29, 2013)

LOL tigger how much ya spent on storage 

i paid £60 for my cheapo SSD and can boot in seconds. ill time it from the beep. 

im hoping i get lucky with silicon next time.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 29, 2013)

d1nky said:


> LOL tigger how much ya spent on storage
> 
> i paid £60 for my cheapo SSD and can boot in seconds. ill time it from the beep.
> 
> im hoping i get lucky with silicon next time.



Can never have too much storage, I got my Corsair Force 3 with only 12GB left, my 2TB Games drive only has 300GB left and my 2TB data drive has 800GB left. Game drive may need a 2TB RAID 0 friend soon.

I got a decent 8350, 4.8 on 1.475v


----------



## razaron (Jul 29, 2013)

How good of a deal is £60 excluding shipping for a used 5870?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 29, 2013)

razaron said:


> How good of a deal is £60 excluding shipping for a used 5870?



You could get a 6850 for the same, probably better VRAM too.

EDIT: That being said, the 5870 is more powerful.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 29, 2013)

razaron said:


> How good of a deal is £60 excluding shipping for a used 5870?



you could probably find better tbh

i got a broke 6850 here, trying to track down the person i said id give it too but hes disappeared and so is the thread lol

and i hope with uber cooling and a bit of luck ill get some good oc.

im planning on making an ice tray for the bottom rad lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 29, 2013)

You can pick up B Grade HD 7850's for under £100 (still comes with 1 year warranty), faster than the 5870 and better value IMO.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 29, 2013)

d1nky said:


> LOL tigger how much ya spent on storage
> 
> i paid £60 for my cheapo SSD and can boot in seconds. ill time it from the beep.
> 
> im hoping i get lucky with silicon next time.



I take two boot time figures-

From beep to win desktop- 26seconds

From when bios screen goes off to boot windows to win desktop- 12seconds

EDIT- this is what the drive is, not bad for £50
http://www.ebuyer.com/185175-wd-wd2003fyys-re4-2tb-sataii-7-2k-64mb-enterprise-hard-drive-wd2003fyys


----------



## d1nky (Jul 29, 2013)

i think ive had it boot to desktop from the beep in 8 seconds. 

windows task manager, start up tab shows bios time. is that it?

now i have to seperate os's and got to click which one and using a 4 core, so it takes two days to boot lol

and thats a great deal oon that HDD, i like mine slow. helps with benching from it.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 29, 2013)

My computer doesn't beep but

Time from pressing the button to desktop is 20.4 seconds
Time from end of bios to desktop is 5.1 seconds (windows 8's best feature)

(times were taken with the stopwatch on my phone, so +- seconds depending on how well i can judge when the bios ends)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 29, 2013)

My pc is a q8200 with a lol G31 board, and ddr2, so I'm quite impressed. Getting a z77 board soon though, so that should speed up my machine quite a bit. Will be able to use the SSd on a sata 6g connection, and my video card will be on pci-e 2.0 instead of the 1.0 i guess on this old board.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 29, 2013)

tigger said:


> My pc is a q8200 with a lol G31 board, and ddr2, so I'm quite impressed. Getting a z77 board soon though, so that should speed up my machine quite a bit. Will be able to use the SSd on a sata 6g connection, and my video card will be on pci-e 2.0 instead of the 1.0 i guess on this old board.



I imagine the g31 is a bit of a bottleneck as far as bandwidth go

You got it set to ahci?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 29, 2013)

cheesy999 said:


> I imagine the g31 is a bit of a bottleneck as far as bandwidth go
> 
> You got it set to ahci?



I'm really not sure, this bios aint the best, though I will have a look when I reboot next.

Just checked and the HDD has 3yrs left on the warranty (09/2016) so I have registered it with WD.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 30, 2013)

I think i'll just leave this here....


----------



## dannylillhtc (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi guys might as well add me to the list as im from the jolly UK


----------



## d1nky (Aug 1, 2013)

any guys here ordered from ebuyer at this time of the day?!

it says on their site up to 11pm +£1 

case and fans on the way if so!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 1, 2013)

Just thought I'd share .
I asked you all about xrp cables ordered from hong Kong via amazon as I waa doubtful but they have turned up a bit late but happy days
Think freedom eclipse gets a thanks


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 1, 2013)

I order stuff from hong kong/china quite a bit, specially when I need laptop parts and they arent available here in the UK. Ive ordered some odds and ends but mainly laptop keyboards or replacement heatsinks/fans. It really depends on what i need. Paypal always has my back on whatever i order so I dont really need to worry about it too much. only thing I really have to deal with is if the part they sent me is the wrong one or its not in the condition as stated in the auction. 

you do get people like that on ebay sadly. I bought an old skt 775 board to fix up an friends old system for his sister, seller claimed it was in perfect condition and pulled from an existing machine, When i got the board it didnt work. It had bent CPU pins and blobs of thermal grease covering some of the pins. I thought the pins were a little bent to start with but I kinda ignored it for some reason. 

asked the seller about the condition of the board he got all defensive, he offered to refund me so i sent the board back. a few days later he recieved the board and after checking it out he refused to refund me on the basis that he fixed board and it was now working and started arguing with me  about my findings and telling me i could have easily bent the pins back into place myself - less then a 5min job.

I didnt want the board back and I hadnt recieved a refund as promised so i opened up a dispute with and forwarded all the pictures i took of the bent pins and thermal grease to ebay who ruled in my favor and refunded me.

this probably happened last year sometime or earlier this year and I havent seen him put the same board up for auction again.

In his feedback he gave me he called me a scammer lol


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 2, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I order stuff from hong kong/china quite a bit, specially when I need laptop parts and they arent available here in the UK. Ive ordered some odds and ends but mainly laptop keyboards or replacement heatsinks/fans. It really depends on what i need. Paypal always has my back on whatever i order so I dont really need to worry about it too much. only thing I really have to deal with is if the part they sent me is the wrong one or its not in the condition as stated in the auction.
> 
> you do get people like that on ebay sadly. I bought an old skt 775 board to fix up an friends old system for his sister, seller claimed it was in perfect condition and pulled from an existing machine, When i got the board it didnt work. It had bent CPU pins and blobs of thermal grease covering some of the pins. I thought the pins were a little bent to start with but I kinda ignored it for some reason.
> 
> ...



Well I didn't spend much so it wasn't a killer if the pciex ectender didn't show but it is nice when things show up they do look a bit course but its for an ssd so I'm hoping it will work well. Sod ot id remake them if necessary maybe add a screen hmm might do that anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 2, 2013)

Maybe a english person could buy lots of these thing from hong kong/china, and sell/ship them from the uk. might be able to make a few quid.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 2, 2013)

tigger said:


> Maybe a english person could buy lots of these thing from hong kong/china, and sell/ship them from the uk. might be able to make a few quid.


There are companies selling similar or same for twice the price and more here lolz shit I got two though so ive a spare.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 2, 2013)

dont you just love dealing with customer service. its a true friggin joy!


phone ebuyer, urmm my order is still being processed, i asked for next day delivery. they say ill get it monday as they didnt recieve payment from paypal, but its friday i paid for next day which is same as saturday costs. sorry cant help.

wtf.... ok can the cancel the order, replace smiles all round!


----------



## RCoon (Aug 2, 2013)

d1nky said:


> dont you just love dealing with customer service. its a true friggin joy!
> 
> 
> phone ebuyer, urmm my order is still being processed, i asked for next day delivery. they say ill get it monday as they didnt recieve payment from paypal, but its friday i paid for next day which is same as saturday costs. sorry cant help.
> ...



You cancelled the order? Or did they all of a sudden decide you were worth their time?
As long as you order before like 4PM they can do next day. It's before 4PM, so it SHOULD be with your tomorrow.

Also, WHAT CASE!? :O


----------



## d1nky (Aug 2, 2013)

jus pulled the trigger.

on their site it says order up to 11pm +£1. so i placed it at about 6pm. but 'apparently' it was paypal, which the money came straight out my bank?!

nzxt switch 810 matte black


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 2, 2013)

RCoon said:


> You cancelled the order? Or did they all of a sudden decide you were worth their time?
> As long as you order before like 4PM they can do next day. It's before 4PM, so it SHOULD be with your tomorrow.
> 
> Also, WHAT CASE!? :O



Ooh - new case?

I've ordered a Dimastech Easy v3 test bench from Italy.  I'll be off loading a rather hefty Silverstone TJ07 soon enough   (and some radiators).

And I've never had trouble with Ebuyer for quick delivery - sounds like d1nky got the bums rush.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 2, 2013)

yea apparently i got bummed, as the exact same order now cost £10 more LOL

if id known that i would of made an offer on yours lol

and reason im updgrading because my mod has no space left for more rads.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 2, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Ooh - new case?
> 
> I've ordered a Dimastech Easy v3 test bench from Italy.  I'll be off loading a rather hefty Silverstone TJ07 soon enough   (and some radiators).
> 
> And I've never had trouble with Ebuyer for quick delivery - sounds like d1nky got the bums rush.



A TJ07 is one of my fave cases of all time, you can't offload that :O


----------



## RCoon (Aug 2, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Ooh - new case?
> 
> I've ordered a Dimastech Easy v3 test bench from Italy.  I'll be off loading a rather hefty Silverstone TJ07 soon enough   (and some radiators).
> 
> And I've never had trouble with Ebuyer for quick delivery - sounds like d1nky got the bums rush.



How much for the TJ07? 

I'm going to invest in a kryographics full waterblock for the 780, last night the VRM's got wicked hot with the evening heat of 31 degrees, then move the universal block to my 275.

But seriously, GIVE ME YOUR CASE AND RADS


----------



## d1nky (Aug 2, 2013)

tell him a price over PM, i dont want this spending venture to be any more painful LOL


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 2, 2013)

tigger said:


> A TJ07 is one of my fave cases of all time, you can't offload that :O



I'm a whimsical bastard.  I took it apart when i got it and spray painted the innards black.  Spent ages sorting it all out over the past couple of years to get the water cooling (avatar) all set up nicely.  Now I want to change everything again 

It is still an awesome case - I just want to downsize and go all zen with minimalism.



RCoon said:


> How much for the TJ07?
> 
> I'm going to invest in a kryographics full waterblock for the 780, last night the VRM's got wicked hot with the evening heat of 31 degrees, then move the universal block to my 275.
> 
> But seriously, GIVE ME YOUR CASE AND RADS



In time it'll get posted on the FS thread.  I gave away my last offering (LCS HD7970) to Norton to crunch with but I'll need to sell these I'm afraid to go towards offsetting new radiators.  But, will be selling at my usual ludicrously low rates


----------



## d1nky (Aug 2, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> But, will be selling at my usual ludicrously low rates



youve just finished me off, i just spent £139 on a case!

whats the best way to work out fitting angles?

should i just wait and see what i got to work with.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 2, 2013)

d1nky said:


> youve just finished me off, i just spent £139 on a case!



But your case is new and fresh and what you chose.  My case is older and slightly scuffed and has a few scratches on the inner painted parts.  And it's evil.  I found it mumbling something about Jimmy Saville one morning - you wouldn't want my case.



d1nky said:


> whats the best way to work out fitting angles?
> 
> should i just wait and see what i got to work with.



Yes - get case first then work out everything else.  That's what I'll be doing with my bench.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 2, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> I'm a whimsical bastard.  I took it apart when i got it and spray painted the innards black.  Spent ages sorting it all out over the past couple of years to get the water cooling (avatar) all set up nicely.  Now I want to change everything again
> 
> It is still an awesome case - I just want to downsize and go all zen with minimalism.
> 
> ...



PM me as soon as you put it up.
It's my birthday soon, and I also need to buy a car so I hope I have the cash spare.

I've slowly grown to hate my case with a passion, I've been looking at the Air 540, but the TJ07 was but a dream.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 2, 2013)

RCoon said:


> PM me as soon as you put it up.
> It's my birthday soon, and I also need to buy a car so I hope I have the cash spare.
> 
> I've slowly grown to hate my case with a passion, I've been looking at the Air 540, but the TJ07 was but a dream.



Will do


----------



## RCoon (Aug 2, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Will do



Got pics so I can jizz over something I might never have? Full case pic sorta thing.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 2, 2013)

^^^ LOL 

<< and UKs coronary capital LOL

my shitss been dispatched woop!

to test out loop placement would it be ok to use two different hose sizes? just for testing 1/2 and 7/16. (correct fittings)


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 3, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Got pics so I can jizz over something I might never have? Full case pic sorta thing.



Hmm....  

I know you said full case but this is still my favourite pic of my machine.

I will miss this neon tech porn when i go all minimal with the open bench.  Though I am going to buy some perspex sheets and make a 'display case' for it.







Guts of the machine.  A bit dusty in there.  I have a chinchilla that has fine dust baths.  






How it looks with it's clothes on.  It could be yours........ 







I should add it's been modified quite a bit.  HDD cages removed (still have them) for 480 rad in bottom.  Front 5" bays all empty for the 240 radiator.  Removed stock Silverstone small rear fans for quieter Enermax ones.  All visible internals spray painted black.  Lian Li mesh front 5" panels to replace the aluminium stock (for better airflow).  I  checked my attic today as well - still have the original box - result   Makes packaging it a whole lot easier.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 3, 2013)

Got myself a NZXT 410, Black and Orange variety. My build will probably be complete (minus SSD which is to be ripped from laptop) in a weeks time, maybe earlier. After that it will be the 4570 based build for my younger brother. Non K because he is not going to overclock it, and it was £130 when I bought it. Which motherboard should I pair it up with? I am thinking something along the line of this: http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B00D5FAQJM/?tag=tec053-21

Graphics card will most likely be either 770 or 760 or 670, depending on what is on sale atm. 7950/7970 is rather unlikely atm due to pricing.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 3, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Hmm....
> 
> I know you said full case but this is still my favourite pic of my machine.
> 
> ...



Looks so damn sexy, I'd have removed the drive bays too.
Super nice tower man 

I'd probably buy the 120.4 if you were to sell it, and put my 120.2 at the top. I think on my budget in the coming months the full VGA block will have to wait after the dint that makes


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 3, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Looks so damn sexy, I'd have removed the drive bays too.
> Super nice tower man
> 
> I'd probably buy the 120.4 if you were to sell it, and put my 120.2 at the top. I think on my budget in the coming months the full VGA block will have to wait after the dint that makes



I don't think you can remove them without cutting metal


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 3, 2013)

Up at half 6 today, sacrilege on a Saturday!! I'm moving, gonna sweat some of last nights beer out in the process


----------



## d1nky (Aug 3, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Up at half 6 today, sacrilege on a Saturday!! I'm moving, gonna sweat some of last nights beer out in the process



ouch!! im up early like a kid at christmas waiting for my new case lol


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ouch!! im up early like a kid at christmas waiting for my new case lol



What case you getting? I love waiting in for parts and rebuilding my rig though I'm poor right now  

The beer sweats have already commenced, could be a long ass day!!


----------



## d1nky (Aug 3, 2013)

nzxt switch 810, with a bigger looooooop!

was going to be a second hand 800D but im too impatient and shipping is a nightmare. 

and im poor again haha

errr that nasty, stinking, sticky, dry mouth, blurred vision, weak as shit and hot feeling on a hot long day, doing hardwork...... get a few cans, will make today easier lol


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> youve just finished me off, i just spent £139 on a case!
> 
> whats the best way to work out fitting angles?
> 
> should i just wait and see what i got to work with.



I picked up entirely too many rotary 1/2"ID 30/45/60 and 90 bends from Enzo that apparently don't close up at the throat of the bend, a couple are still boxed so that could save you a couple of quid


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 3, 2013)

I thought for a second I had a red 810 before my downgrade though it was the 410, think I'm going to go with a corsair 650d for my next case 

No beer for me, caramel latte for breakfast and lucozade!!


----------



## d1nky (Aug 3, 2013)

Pm sent mightymission.

haha im off to get some french pastry and juice lots of juice... oh i got a new fx chip to test as well... woop!

parcels out for delivery.... wooooop


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 3, 2013)

tigger said:


> I don't think you can remove them without cutting metal



A 240 will fit without much fuss. Top has metal mesh and space for fans.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 3, 2013)

finished my new build, all i can say is wooooowwwwwww!!

pics after leak and heat tests


----------



## RCoon (Aug 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> finished my new build, all i can say is wooooowwwwwww!!
> 
> pics after leak and heat tests



Need to W/C your GPU's man, that where the heat is at. Me and Void are doing a deal for his 480 rad and 240 rad plus case so I'll hopefully start a build with his TJ07 in the coming weeks  Then I need to save up for a full GPU waterblock.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 4, 2013)

its tough to find a block for em. and tbh im not sure what im doing about gpus atm

i like the asus 780, drivers are better for xfire and new amd cards soon. pointless wasting more money on blocking then deciding something else.

temps are friggin ludicrous on this set up tho

oh and to show it off some moar lol


----------



## RCoon (Aug 4, 2013)

TeamSpeak 3 Server is relapse.game-host.org if anyone wants to join me and 4 or 5 friends when we play Counter Strike, C&C etc, or even just to talk crap as we do. Usually do competitive matches if you're up to the bar!
Just state you're from TPU and you wont get insta-banned.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 6, 2013)

Right. Sold a HDD to a user in Romania, posted and arrived in good time. I worked the postage out wrong (was posting quite afew items that weekend) and he ended up sending me £7 extra. I've tried to send him it back (Paypal) but it always shows the error:

"Your recipient is not able to receive funds at this time. Your recipient must first set up their account to receive funds."

He says send/received money before. I've tried to send the money with mates' accounts (with me then sending them the money) but they get the same issue.

He doesn't have a bank account i can transfer money to either. What do i do now? Ha.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 6, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Need to W/C your GPU's man, that where the heat is at. Me and Void are doing a deal for his 480 rad and 240 rad plus case so I'll hopefully start a build with his TJ07 in the coming weeks  Then I need to save up for a full GPU waterblock.



I contacted Dimastech and my bench should be on its way this week.  I've also ordered rigid acrylic tubing and got myself a heat gun


----------



## RCoon (Aug 6, 2013)

MoonPig said:


> Right. Sold a HDD to a user in Romania, posted and arrived in good time. I worked the postage out wrong (was posting quite afew items that weekend) and he ended up sending me £7 extra. I've tried to send him it back (Paypal) but it always shows the error:
> 
> "Your recipient is not able to receive funds at this time. Your recipient must first set up their account to receive funds."
> 
> ...



He obviously hasnt set it up properly, and sounds like its entirely his fault. Tell him to sort his apples, and also to get a goddamn bank account and link it to PayPal???



the54thvoid said:


> I contacted Dimastech and my bench should be on its way this week.  I've also ordered rigid acrylic tubing and got myself a heat gun



I am excite. Been thinking about configs, and I'm going to change my colour scheme to black and blue, because I cant afford to change all of my fans to white, and my motherboard is blue, so I thought what the hell, why not. Gonna order some fittings, blue UV tubing and fan controllers and such when we finally get round to it. Definitely looking forward to it, and my brother in law is looking forward to his free Phantom Full case and H100


----------



## d1nky (Aug 6, 2013)

Rcoon you had any problems with your res/pump making noise?

i keep getting air stuck in it and it makes a fuk load of noise, shake it and do on/off cycles and then its ok. 

im loving this set up tho, its a frikkin beast at cooling. only problem i have now is the mobo trips OCP all the time at high voltages/clocks. 

i need a fan controller also, something with a single dial and as many channels as possible. 12 high speed fans at max is QUIET lol

this is like a vicious (but pleasant) circle of upgrades lol


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 6, 2013)

New toys arrived today from Specialtech.  That's got to be my favourite PC web site.

A few bits and bobs but most importantly, my two new 120.3 Watercool HTSF2 radiators.  Got them in a sale from ST at £60 apiece, instead of what is usually £100 each elsewhere.  Was a bit 'meh' when they were different colours but the end plates on both are stainless steel mirrored.

It took me ten minutes to remove the protective plastic they were encased in.  I'll tell ye what - those Germans make some shit hot kit.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 6, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> New toys arrived today from Specialtech.  That's got to be my favourite PC web site.
> 
> A few bits and bobs but most importantly, my two new 120.3 Watercool HTSF2 radiators.  Got them in a sale from ST at £60 apiece, instead of what is usually £100 each elsewhere.  Was a bit 'meh' when they were different colours but the end plates on both are stainless steel mirrored.
> 
> ...



in the summer sale part, i was looking at them for ages thinking maybe i should. didnt realise they were that much RRP. 

damn i missed out! got the blackice xtreme instead. 


and yea specialtech is growing on me for watercooling, but they havent the same fittings as watercoolinguk.co.uk


----------



## os2wiz (Aug 6, 2013)

d1nky said:


> Rcoon you had any problems with your res/pump making noise?
> 
> i keep getting air stuck in it and it makes a fuk load of noise, shake it and do on/off cycles and then its ok.
> 
> ...



  Try running it with the reservoir cap openfor a few seconds. That may allow the air bubbles to exit. Make sure that you top off the coolant first almost up to the cap.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 6, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> Try running it with the reservoir cap openfor a few seconds. That may allow the air bubbles to exit. Make sure that you top off the coolant first almost up to the cap.



sounds gone now, took ages to settle with this new set up. i think the 360 rad had lots of air left in it. its fully working and im happy!


thanks


----------



## RCoon (Aug 6, 2013)

d1nky said:


> Rcoon you had any problems with your res/pump making noise?
> 
> i keep getting air stuck in it and it makes a fuk load of noise, shake it and do on/off cycles and then its ok.
> 
> ...



None yet, in fact I get scared its not working because it makes no noise and 2 fans are louder than the rest of the system. I always bled the loop dry, did the work, filled the res to the brim, tripped the power on, and then once the loop was circulating, filled the res to within 1cm of the top.

Cant wait for the new case and rads. Gonna try and screw the dual rad on the front neatly through the drive bay front and get the res at the top and fan controller at the bottom.

I've looked at this http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Phobya-FanMax-6-Controller-Single-Bay-525andquot;_20302.html its not much to look at but it has 6 ports and 60cm extension cables, which I'll definitely need.



os2wiz said:


> Try running it with the reservoir cap openfor a few seconds. That may allow the air bubbles to exit. Make sure that you top off the coolant first almost up to the cap.



THERE's AN INFILTRATOR AMONG US!


----------



## d1nky (Aug 6, 2013)

aww wicked! noise has gone now thankfully

how much rad will ya have once completed?! 

that fan controller looks ok, i couldnt be arsed turning 6 dials all the time tho lol

im gettin annoyed with my rig, got all this uber cooling. which is uber. and something locks up/trips the board when stress testing. this new chip can get 4950mhz at 1.56v which is loads better than the last. 

i got a feeling my mobo isnt up to the job tbh! its like one thing is upgraded, i find a flaw in something else, that gets upgrade. cycle of upgrades!

i was thinking the same LOL well hes ok, hes not gerzman!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 6, 2013)

RCoon said:


> THERE's AN INFILTRATOR AMONG US!




It's one of them old colonials.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 6, 2013)

d1nky said:


> aww wicked! noise has gone now thankfully
> 
> how much rad will ya have once completed?!
> 
> ...



1 120.4 and 2 120.2. Running most of it all black, black H100 fans, bar the tubing and MoBo accents. Ordering some black barbs (I dont know why, I like the old school barb method for some reason). I need the fan controller purely for something to plug fans into. This NZXT case has a 6 fan controller built in, and when that's gone there's not enough MoBo headers to support all 8 fans in the new case setup.

Get yourself a MoBo for high voltage, like the MSI MPower or the Gigabyte OC, they're designed for the abuse.

Finally ordered 4 Black barbs and black steel clips, 3 meters of Blue 1/2" UV high flex tubing and the fan controller. I think I'll pick up some clear distilled water from the local shop to wash out and refill my loop when it finally gets done. The white looks good, but it just wont do itself justice in the new build!


----------



## RCoon (Aug 10, 2013)

OCUK got visited by AMD Radeon today. This is what they brought as a good will gift :O






Also! UV tubing, barbs, fan controller and clips arrived today!


----------



## d1nky (Aug 10, 2013)

I saw that as well, ya just got to love this company!

its ok for some ive just ruined my win8 install from priming on it.. and then lost the win7 partition I had!

fun installing it allllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll again!


----------



## RCoon (Aug 10, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I saw that as well, ya just got to love this company!
> 
> its ok for some ive just ruined my win8 install from priming on it.. and then lost the win7 partition I had!
> 
> fun installing it allllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll again!



Well, that sucks. Use two seperate drives for each? Bench partition only needs a crappy 60GB SSD surely?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 10, 2013)

Do you work for OCuK on the weekends or something?? How did you get inside their offices?


----------



## RCoon (Aug 10, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Do you work for OCuK on the weekends or something?? How did you get inside their offices?



I had to use disgusting means in order to get the photo. :shadedshu


----------



## d1nky (Aug 10, 2013)

yea 2 separate disks and partitions. 

I know your dirty means on getting that pic, avatar name hints at it LOL


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 10, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Do you work for OCuK on the weekends or something?? How did you get inside their offices?



I think the big question is how have her tits not smashed that bottle!


----------



## RCoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Wel... broke up with my girlfriend fo two yesrs today, and decided to mark the occasion with copiou amouts of alcohol. I guess I feel slightly happier now that i have free funds to spend on my PC. Spent most of the eveing in my friends new apartment he just rented drinking talking about crap fromour school days.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 11, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Wel... broke up with my girlfriend fo two yesrs today



my longest relationship was 4 or 5years, possibly bordering even close to 6years i think... more than a decade on and im still a little bitter about it though I dont care even half as much about it anymore.

_“Some old wounds never truly heal, and bleed again at the slightest word.”_― George R.R. Martin, A Game of Thrones

I feel your pain no less.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 11, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> my longest relationship was 4 or 5years, possibly bordering even close to 6years i think... more than a decade on and im still a little bitter about it though I dont care even half as much about it anymore.
> 
> _“Some old wounds never truly heal, and bleed again at the slightest word.”_― George R.R. Martin, A Game of Thrones
> 
> I feel your pain no less.



The worst part was it was a massive weight off m shoulders.
She came and said to me "im uposet and you're practically looking happy" all I could do was s,ile and hold in my elation

Either way, game of thrones holds far too many truthful words than id care to admit.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 11, 2013)

Sounds like you knew it was going tits up anyway and was just waiting for her to make a move and call it a day


----------



## RCoon (Aug 11, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Sounds like you knew it was going tits up anyway and was just waiting for her to make a move and call it a day



pretty much, it was dragging on, woke my parents up at 2AM to talk about it. finally got the advise i needed to make a decision. I feel alot better now, and finally listened to monolith by crossfaith yesterday along with quasar.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 11, 2013)

Well, i would have put an end to it sooner if i felt that things werent going the right way they should - have a talk about it with her and both agree to call it a day rather then sit and wait for an excuse or one of you to make a move first - thats just me though. I hate dragging on relationships that really dont seem to be getting anywhere.

Fortunately I have shit all luck with women so i dont have to give many fucks at all about it. There hasnt been many girls that I clicked with apart from the one of 5years but then again i dont exactly go out looking for company.

Im a solitary beast at best. I wouldnt say no to a little company though but its not a necessity.

As for Crossfaith - those guys have some pretty heavy breakdowns. They have a new album coming out very soon but from the few samples ive managed to hear, it seems they might have changed their sound and im not such a fan of it which is sad as Im completely obsessed with their first album and EPs


----------



## RCoon (Aug 11, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im a solitary beast at best. I wouldnt say no to a little company though but its not a necessity.
> 
> As for Crossfaith - those guys have some pretty heavy breakdowns. They have a new album coming out very soon but from the few samples ive managed to hear, it seems they might have changed their sound and im not such a fan of it which is sad as Im completely obsessed with their first album and EPs



Me too,, i enjoy my own time far too much, i like no company personally, but my family believes the total opposite is REQUIRED for me to live like a human.

Yeah, those guys are insanely good for asians, randomly decided to listen to them. Also bought 3 albums from dubmood yesterday, they're pretty awesome.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 11, 2013)

Theres a band called 'ARTEMA' who are very similar to Crossfaith - they use a little autotune with some trance and dubstep samples here and there. Sing with mixed english and japanese vocals and incorporate clean vocals to go with the heavy so it adds a little more flavor dynamically

I dont care too much for the lyrics but music is a universal language that I understand (look at me going all hipster!)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 12, 2013)

Just bought Cube World, what a lovely little game.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 12, 2013)

hey guys, im having trouble with stupid partitions created for file recovery by windows. 

I don't want them, ive tried all sorts to get rid but don't want to format the entire drive (fresh install on SSD, disk 0)

what can I do?


----------



## RCoon (Aug 12, 2013)

d1nky said:


> hey guys, im having trouble with stupid partitions created for file recovery by windows.
> 
> I don't want them, ive tried all sorts to get rid but don't want to format the entire drive (fresh install on SSD, disk 0)
> 
> ...



Look up Parted Magic or GParted.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 12, 2013)

Been off here for a couple of weeks due to moving and not having internet, not getting connected until 22nd now as BT cocked up the first order which was due to go live today  no gaming, no films and having to watch freeview and speak to the mrs is taking it's toll 

I shall be back soon!!!



d1nky said:


> hey guys, im having trouble with stupid partitions created for file recovery by windows.
> 
> I don't want them, ive tried all sorts to get rid but don't want to format the entire drive (fresh install on SSD, disk 0)
> 
> ...



They're needed by Windows afaik, they look to be hidden so what's the issue anyway?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> no gaming, no films and having to watch freeview and speak to the mrs is taking it's toll
> 
> I shall be back soon!!!



just go shag her already!


----------



## d1nky (Aug 12, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Been off here for a couple of weeks due to moving and not having internet, not getting connected until 22nd now as BT cocked up the first order which was due to go live today  no gaming, no films and having to watch freeview and speak to the mrs is taking it's toll
> 
> I shall be back soon!!!
> 
> ...



they never used to be there, and I tend not to use that file recovery shite. (I hate it when the shit loops)

and now they've been erased the partitions that was created remain there and winodws has made about 3 lol


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 12, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> just go shag her already!



Oh we still do plenty of that, it's the other shit in between I don't much care for


----------



## RCoon (Aug 12, 2013)

d1nky said:


> they never used to be there, and I tend not to use that file recovery shite. (I hate it when the shit loops)
> 
> and now they've been erased the partitions that was created remain there and winodws has made about 3 lol



Using GParted or whatever you can expand an existing partition with an empty unpartitioned space, its pretty easy.



NdMk2o1o said:


> Oh we still do plenty of that, it's the other shit in between I don't much care for



None of the good or the bad from the woman for me anymore!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 12, 2013)

RCoon said:


> None of the good or the bad from the woman for me anymore!



You haven't killed her and buried her body under the patio have you?


----------



## d1nky (Aug 12, 2013)

thanks guys! 

so hows the rig coming on rcoon?! relationships suck anyway, ya young and free now. WOOOPP WOOOP!

and ndmk no netz aww damn, all that talking about 'stuff' I bet its like staring in to an abyss LOL


----------



## RCoon (Aug 12, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> You haven't killed her and buried her body under the patio have you?



Fraid not, though it was depressing enough for two grown men to go into an entirely empty unfurnished flat (even the water mains werent turned on) and drink two bottles of wine while reminiscing about the past and complaining about the damn kids outside the window on their scooters.



d1nky said:


> thanks guys!
> 
> so hows the rig coming on rcoon?! relationships suck anyway, ya young and free now. WOOOPP WOOOP!
> 
> and ndmk no netz aww damn, all that talking about 'stuff' I bet its like staring in to an abyss LOL



54th said id get the case at the latest next friday, so im preparing everything. A few bits have slowly arrived, got some thicker tubing, need to get some distilled water and biocide though.

Its easy to talk about "stuff" just reply with magnolia, or if you feel ballsy, tell her the dress doesnt make her look fat, the fact shes fat makes her look fat.

*****

In other more exciting news, I have to go through all of these old HDD's and secure erase them individually using the Parted Magic Secure erase firmware command. Some of them are inevitably locked by security BIOS services, so sometimes i even have to put in some effort. Shouldnt take me too long, should it?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2013)

RCoon said:


> In other more exciting news, I have to go through all of these old HDD's and secure erase them individually using the Parted Magic Secure erase firmware command. Some of them are inevitably locked by security BIOS services, so sometimes i even have to put in some effort. Shouldnt take me too long, should it?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130812/untitled.jpg



Hey man, if you can cut me some good deals on 3TB hard drives - Im looking for some to start up a little project. for the time being i need at least 3 but will require upto 4 or more eventually depending how it turns out


----------



## RCoon (Aug 12, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hey man, if you can cut me some good deals on 3TB hard drives - Im looking for some to start up a little project. for the time being i need at least 3 but will require upto 4 or more eventually depending how it turns out



I wish they were 3TB


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 12, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Fraid not, though it was depressing enough for two grown men to go into an entirely empty unfurnished flat (even the water mains werent turned on) and drink two bottles of wine while reminiscing about the past and complaining about the damn kids outside the window on their scooters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rather you than me


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I wish they were 3TB



order me some xD you guys dont pay VAT


----------



## RCoon (Aug 12, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> order me some xD you guys dont pay VAT



I did once buy a TV through my old school from a supplier, and gently told my account manager it wasnt quite for work. They didnt object  But some suppliers can be a little angry.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2013)

well Its hard drives - shouldn't seem so out of the ordinary since you have a stack of them sitting on the desk except you're only ordering 4 instead of 30-50


----------



## RCoon (Aug 12, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well Its hard drives - shouldn't seem so out of the ordinary since you have a stack of them sitting on the desk except you're only ordering 4 instead of 30-50



Sadly this grammar school has auditors, otherwise I'd be glad to help a man out with some VAT free HDD's.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2013)

slip them £20 to look the other way, still save cash on VAT for 4 lol


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 12, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Sadly this grammar school has auditors, otherwise I'd be glad to help a man out with some VAT free HDD's.



Let them do their audit, you can always write HDD off by saying its "broken". A special £100 "donation" will smooth things 

No one told me H100i fans are loud, they sound like hoovers. Back to stock cooler until I find a fix.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 12, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Let them do their audit, you can always write HDD off by saying its "broken". A special £100 "donation" will smooth things
> 
> No one told me H100i fans are loud, they sound like hoovers. Back to stock cooler until I find a fix.



They're quieter than the H100 stock fans, which I have 4 of because they're so effective, I guess I'm just used to the noise and having a big headset and all. Bitfenix Spectre Pro PWM's, xinrulean 120's are very quiet and effective, or you can go for the corsair SP's


----------



## d1nky (Aug 12, 2013)

LOL i just done that gpart, got rid of the stupid partitions by resizing the main. but now windows cant boot from it... 

luckily i found a spare HDD with win8 on so trying to find a way to keep my fresh install partition, may even do a quick format and clone.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 12, 2013)

d1nky said:


> LOL i just done that gpart, got rid of the stupid partitions by resizing the main. but now windows cant boot from it...
> 
> luckily i found a spare HDD with win8 on so trying to find a way to keep my fresh install partition, may even do a quick format and clone.



Hmm, should still be bootable, try the command line to make a disk drive bootable?


----------



## d1nky (Aug 12, 2013)

its ok, a fresh install and drivers in 10 minutes LOL (not including games) 

but I copied my steam folder... and origin/ubisoft I don't care for!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 13, 2013)

Just got to show you guys this tool-
http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/asus-sabretooth-z77-motherboard/1028321045

LOL


----------



## RCoon (Aug 13, 2013)

tigger said:


> Just got to show you guys this tool-
> http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/asus-sabretooth-z77-motherboard/1028321045
> 
> LOL



Why does he not claim warranty?! And how do you pull a goddamn lane off


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 13, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Why does he not claim warranty?! And how do you pull a goddamn lane off



How can you claim warranty with the slot ripped off? surely they would refuse it? And £130


----------



## RCoon (Aug 13, 2013)

tigger said:


> How can you claim warranty with the slot ripped off? surely they would refuse it? *And £130 *



Yeah that was a joke. And I'm sure you can send that off, looks like just re-seating the plastic guide, I'm sure Asus would oblige.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 13, 2013)

I'd stick it on ebay for £50 myself.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 13, 2013)

tigger said:


> I'd stick it on ebay for £50 myself.



Sent him an email, telling him his stupidity has made him famous on the internet.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 13, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Sent him an email, telling him his stupidity has made him famous on the internet.



Nice 

I'd like to hear his reply.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 13, 2013)

d1nky said:


> its ok, a fresh install and drivers in 10 minutes LOL (not including games)
> 
> but I copied my steam folder... and origin/ubisoft I don't care for!



I did tell you the partitions were needed by Windows but your OCD in seeing the partitions wouldn't let it be  



RCoon said:


> Sent him an email, telling him his stupidity has made him famous on the internet.



£130? he's either a dick or a complete noob, maybe a bit of both either way it's crippled and probably worth £50 at best


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey all just picked up these; can anyone recommend any good games (that aren't WarThunder ) or should I just sell it?













Got them dirt cheap btw, might be worth making a profit?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm not into flight sims though that looks pretty badass, I want a go!!!


----------



## RCoon (Aug 13, 2013)

scaminatrix said:


> Hey all just picked up these; can anyone recommend any good games (that aren't WarThunder ) or should I just sell it?
> 
> http://www.saitek.com/uk/imgs/product/yokesystem_product.png
> http://www.fspilotshop.com/images/propedals.jpg
> ...



That looks awesome. My grandad was an RAF pilot, and he still plays flight sims  How much were they?

EDIT: Kerbal space program, Ace combat, Tom clancy HawX (These are fast entertaining games, maybe Microsoft Flight Sim would suit better)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 13, 2013)

DCS World there are quite a few DLC's for this sim but it costs money lol like £22 per DLC you get different air craft though. It used to be they used to sell the DLC's as standalone expansions.

I have DCS-A-10 Warthog sim in my steam collection but i cant find it in the store anymore apart from the DLC. you'll have plenty of fun with that.

Id recommend using flight controls with ARMA II or BF3 but BF3 joystick controls have always been broken unless youre flying helo's


----------



## Simon998 (Aug 13, 2013)

Mornin' all. Long term lurker here from glorious Belfast. 

Using flight controlls in ARMA2 is great, so much handier than using the Kb/Mouse but unless you're doing specific missions packs involving planes it's a bit redundant having those clamped to your desk all the time.

Also - Crossfaith


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 13, 2013)

WElcome!!!!

Seen a thread about hard drives on TPU... I think its priority that i change one of mine now...


----------



## RCoon (Aug 13, 2013)

Boot up a Parted Magic live disk and run the Disk Health tool, if anything has a red row, then the HDD is no longer reliable for operation.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 13, 2013)

tigger said:


> Nice
> 
> I'd like to hear his reply.



_"Wot would u offer ? Coz iv got a asus Maximus v now

Sent from my iPhone"_

So basically he's a dumbass that doesnt comprehend the value of something he broke brutally.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 13, 2013)

gumtree is full of idiots tbh.

I saw a used, several months old CHVF for more than retail and the guy replied because its boxed.......


----------



## RCoon (Aug 13, 2013)

d1nky said:


> gumtree is full of idiots tbh.
> 
> I saw a used, several months old CHVF for more than retail and the guy replied because its boxed.......



People put things on gumtree and ebay and cant bare to take a loss, despite the fact everything second hand should have AT LEAST the VAT removed from the price. To this day I still see laptops with no dedicated GPU being sold as gaming laptops WITH AN INCREDIBLE 1TB MEMORY!!!! Total retards. This is about the only place I'd buy second hand gear, least you know it hasnt been abused, or at least, has been abused humanely.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 13, 2013)

RCoon said:


> least you know it hasnt been abused, or at least, has been abused humanely



or you know its been abused and is cheap lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 13, 2013)

gonna try it in a bit.

I think the drives been in use for long enough anyway. Lost count of the years ive owned it. i think i definitely got it a few years before the sell off.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 13, 2013)

I got my SSD and my HDD from gumtree, the guy is a network engineer though so does know his stuff.

What would you offer? a tenner you muppet.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 14, 2013)

I love it when politicians get abused:


----------



## d1nky (Aug 14, 2013)

looks like the guy behind has just finished.......


----------



## Simon998 (Aug 14, 2013)

You're saying that _isn't_ egg white in his hair?


----------



## RCoon (Aug 14, 2013)

Simon998 said:


> You're saying that _isn't_ egg white in his hair?



That guy behind him could be a Union rep, and he just finished making his "claim" on the Labor party


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 14, 2013)

Simon998 said:


> You're saying that _isn't_ egg white in his hair?



No but it has about the same protein content as the egg white..


----------



## RCoon (Aug 14, 2013)

This looks new:


----------



## d1nky (Aug 14, 2013)

nice change of subject rcoon!

im loving this new 8350, it benches like a pro!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/762043

I been trying to hit 8k for a while!


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheers peeps, gonna try out the games mentioned!


----------



## d1nky (Aug 15, 2013)

scaminatrix said:


> Cheers peeps, gonna try out the games mentioned!



I like this guys quotes! especially the 6 jiggawatt fx8


----------



## RCoon (Aug 15, 2013)

Started uploading Chiptunes I couldnt find digital copies of from cracks and keygens and stuff.
For your pleasure:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 16, 2013)

Supposed to be at work right now but im chillin at home...

Came home last night - everything was cool until i went to bed and tried to get some sleep, got into bed at 1am was rolling around like i was on fire with an immense headache till about 3am, I DIDNT GET A WINK OF SLEEP. went down stars grabbed some painkillers, poppem' like a boss and went back to try and sleep. THE PAIN PERSISTED and i ended up being up all fuckin night - Cancelling my 8am shift because by the time the pain was starting to clear it was around 5.30am - Im not doing a 9hr shift on 30mins sleep when ive just come back from a 10hr shift and had NO SLEEP. 

spent half the night trying to call HQ and get them to arrange cover. and nobody picked up till 6.30am - policy states that i have to give them at least 2hrs head start if i know i cant make the shift - shift starts at 8 but i have to commute at least 1hr15mins to get to work. If they managed to find cover or not its not my problem. My problem is that i still havent had any sleep.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

shit!! ^^^ sounds like a nasty fever on its way! I had the same when I got that bird flu. couldn't sleep and the pain / head was killing. on/off sweats! not good!

I got a day off work because its pissing down and I was meant to be moving about 5 ton of dirt, so its a no go! 

ill just stay at home drink coffee and get my name on hwbot!


----------



## RCoon (Aug 16, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Supposed to be at work right now but im chillin at home...
> 
> Came home last night - everything was cool until i went to bed and tried to get some sleep, got into bed at 1am was rolling around like i was on fire with an immense headache till about 3am, I DIDNT GET A WINK OF SLEEP. went down stars grabbed some painkillers, poppem' like a boss and went back to try and sleep. THE PAIN PERSISTED and i ended up being up all fuckin night - Cancelling my 8am shift because by the time the pain was starting to clear it was around 5.30am - Im not doing a 9hr shift on 30mins sleep when ive just come back from a 10hr shift and had NO SLEEP.
> 
> spent half the night trying to call HQ and get them to arrange cover. and nobody picked up till 6.30am - policy states that i have to give them at least 2hrs head start if i know i cant make the shift - shift starts at 8 but i have to commute at least 1hr15mins to get to work. If they managed to find cover or not its not my problem. My problem is that i still havent had any sleep.



I also tossed and turned last night, eventually got to sleep at 2AM, though the cause of my headache was sitting on the PC for many many hours and then watching Memento. Woke up at 7AM unfortunately, and now in work with very little to do other than cleanup after a power cut messed up my network switches and VLAN's.

EDIT: We're now listening to William Shatner's album full blast (Yes he has an album, its genius)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 16, 2013)

Well I didnt have the sweats and the pain was located down the left side of my face like as if i was suffering a stroke or migraine - the pain was so immense not even 400mg's of ibuprofen could bring it under control. Even my dad was surprised i wasn't at work. I never take a sick day! Unfortunately with this job it requires a lot of energy  just to keep yourself awake. I dont have that kind of drive left.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 16, 2013)

I was tossing all night, then I went to sleep


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

aria has just emailed me saying their 8320 is £117....

these things are getting cheaper and cheaper!

shame the 3770k isn't dropping!


----------



## RCoon (Aug 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> aria has just emailed me saying their 8320 is £117....
> 
> these things are getting cheaper and cheaper!
> 
> shame the 3770k isn't dropping!



You can buy a new OEM 3570K for £140(http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-Cor...Computing_CPUs_Processors&hash=item3a83e41289)
 and a non OEM 8350 for £150. Kinda weird pricing, but I'd also like a 3770K, but the price is kinda stupid.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 16, 2013)

Lol.... lightweights!  Try being in the Army and having to cover 40 miles a day on foot with 120Lbs on your back with no sleep or food for 4 days


----------



## RCoon (Aug 16, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol.... lightweights!  Try being in the Army and having to cover 40 miles a day on foot with 120Lbs on your back with no sleep or food for 4 days



Sucks2beyou
Army retirement money is worth it though.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 16, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol.... lightweights!  Try being in the Army and having to cover 40 miles a day on foot with 120Lbs on your back with no sleep or food for 4 days



Can cover 40miles a day with a porter to carry the 120lbs


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 16, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Can cover 40miles a day with a porter to carry the 120lbs



LMAO!  Landrovers do help I suppose, just not allowed to use them in the mountains of Afghanistan


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

well I can move around 10 ton of dirt/rubble in a few hours by myself, then go gym for an hour after that day while coffee is the only food intake.... does that count?

and rcoon yea the cheapest 3770K is around £230, and a decent mobo will cost me around £180... a lot of cash for something id have to destroy/delid to abuse.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> well I can move around 10 ton of dirt/rubble in a few hours by myself, then go gym for an hour after that day while coffee is the only food intake.... does that count?
> 
> and rcoon yea the cheapest 3770K is around £230, and a decent mobo will cost me around £180... a lot of cash for something id have to destroy/delid to abuse.



In a word....... no


----------



## RCoon (Aug 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> well I can move around 10 ton of dirt/rubble in a few hours by myself, then go gym for an hour after that day while coffee is the only food intake.... does that count?
> 
> and rcoon yea the cheapest 3770K is around £230, and a decent mobo will cost me around £180... a lot of cash for something id have to destroy/delid to abuse.



I'd go for the MSI MPower myself, I dont really like the MSI BIOS in the slightest(I hate it, ASUS BIOS was much easier for me), but they're pretty durable and have great power control. It's only around £160 but with the 3770K it gets ridiculous. Delidding isnt hard, I found the warmth in my hands helped the crap paste around the edges to go all rubbery and come off. Standard stanley knife job.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-217-MS

ITS HAPPENING GUYS
Do I sell my 780 and water cool this beast?!


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

I was just thinking on what hardware I can sell.

my even put my bum on ebay!

at a time when I have no cash, things are on offer.


anyone interested in a 7950/fx4100/m5a78 mobo/gts450/320 HDD/zalman case/aegir HS/ shitty monitors/ and a back massage??


----------



## RCoon (Aug 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I was just thinking on what hardware I can sell.
> 
> my even put my bum on ebay!
> 
> at a time when I have no cash, things are on offer.



Just need to find somebody in the UK to buy a 780 with a universal waterblock xD


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 16, 2013)

I finally caved today after 2 weeks of no internet bar my mobile phone I bought an 3G dongle, their not as bad as they used to be with 3G (HSPA+) speeds coming close to home ADSL, I can get 3-5Mb/s on this thing and am hoping to be able to watch a low quality stream of football on it tomorrow. 

BT cocked something up when we ordered infinity and TV/phone 2 weeks ago and it's not getting turned on until next Thursday hence me caving tonight. Not too bad, I paid £30 for it and it has 3 months of internet on it  

On a lighter note, I'm just about to go and pick up a lamb balti saag madras with keema naan  the Mrs made pie and mash today and killed both of them, the pie was overcooked and hard and the mash was dry  dumb biatch  lol


----------



## RCoon (Aug 16, 2013)

I just had a massive running in with the ex. I dont think she cooked in the whole year and a half we were together, i was always the cooker.
She's acting like a child still and I just want to get on with things, but she keeps nagging at me. I thought it was supposed to stop by now?

Finally cut my hair and preened my little beard. I can now seperate it into two viking beard-tails. Maybe put a little iron hat on it and call it dovahkin


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

LOL rcoon ya crack me up!

I haven't had a proper missus in about urmmm ever... I learnt as a child from seeing the older people having problems and thought fuck that!

im young and well...... congrats on the shape up, we got to teach you how to dance now lol


----------



## RCoon (Aug 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> LOL rcoon ya crack me up!
> 
> I haven't had a proper missus in about urmmm ever... I learnt as a child from seeing the older people having problems and thought fuck that!
> 
> im young and well...... congrats on the shape up, we got to teach you how to dance now lol



I'm envious of you xD

Dance and start actually bothering to use my weights. Got a tricep bar and an EZ curl bar. Gotta work off these Pizzas. Should probably use my racing bike regularly too


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I'd go for the MSI MPower myself, I dont really like the MSI BIOS in the slightest(I hate it, ASUS BIOS was much easier for me), but they're pretty durable and have great power control. It's only around £160 but with the 3770K it gets ridiculous. Delidding isnt hard, I found the warmth in my hands helped the crap paste around the edges to go all rubbery and come off. Standard stanley knife job.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-217-MS
> 
> ...



A few reviews found some terrible coil whine with the 7990's.  I'd buy it first and run it on air to check for noise before any embarking on water blocks.   If you get a whine free 7990, it's a keeper and will kill most every other single pcb card.  As long as AMD keep working on the drivers, remember they've not fixed DX9 yet.



RCoon said:


> I'm envious of you xD
> 
> Dance and start actually bothering to use my weights. Got a tricep bar and an EZ curl bar. Gotta work off these Pizzas. Should probably use my racing bike regularly too



lol... When I'm not nearly destroying PC kit with water my day job is a fitness manager.  Forget the tricep bar and EZ curl - that's pointless.  Lots of pushing/pressing and pulling/rowing- that's where strength and development lie.  Bicep curls are for girls.

As well as the case I'll throw in fitness advice too


----------



## RCoon (Aug 16, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> A few reviews found some terrible coil whine with the 7990's.  I'd buy it first and run it on air to check for noise before any embarking on water blocks.   If you get a whine free 7990, it's a keeper and will kill most every other single pcb card.  As long as AMD keep working on the drivers, remember they've not fixed DX9 yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Always much appreciated. Fancy throwing me together a general weekly routine, with allowances for 30K road rides once or twice a week? I of course dont have a rowing machine.
Are you gonna tell me my powerball is useless too? Mind you I lost the string to get that thing going...

My new soundboard for pissing people off on TeamSpeak


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 16, 2013)

Well, i'm off to bed early with my shitty head cold but if you're not getting to a gym, a chin up frame that works as a cantilever is one of the best things you can get for home use. Chins and press ups are possibly the most overlooked exercises around for upper body.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Bicep curls are for girls



you dark horse, im a trained PT as well. 

don't listen to the fitness advice, life is too short. get fucked, work hard and train harder!

biceps for girls?! I bet you'll have him doing legs, bums n tums haha!

and 54thvoid how the hell do you pay for good pc gear if ya a FM. or you mean an actual gym manager?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm so sick of this once great nation bending over to get dry humped off the EU because our leaders have vaginas where there balls used to be, foreigners, scroungers and low live's benefitting from our health and welfare systems whilst the honest average person gets nothing even though they are the ones that prop up the country. 

I came across this article on the Dailyfail, a 51 year old man claimed over 21K in disability all the while he was a boxing teacher, yet I have a 6 year old son who has a debilitating heart condition, has a pacemaker, takes warfarin and weekly blood tests as well as quarterly heart scans and we have been refused any level of disability for him even after numerous appeals

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ly-walk-caught-working-BOXING-INSTRUCTOR.html

Makes me fucking sick, I'm sorry


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 17, 2013)

For D1nky.

What I use the spare bedroom for...






I have a very loving wife who happily let me use the large spare bedroom as a home gym.  

Also, I'm a health and Fitness 'manager' (I run the gym and studio) at a local Authority Trust Leisure centre.  I don't have a huge wage but it's good enough for me and as I have no kids, I have a comfy expendable income.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 17, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> I have no kids, I have a comfy expendable income.



That seems to be the rule nowadays, either you have kids or you have toys. I don't see people with both unless they are super rich.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 17, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> That seems to be the rule nowadays, either you have kids or you have toys. I don't see people with both unless they are super rich.



I have an online gaming mate from Bucks who has one kid and a job that probably pays way more than mine.  Problem is, his mortgage and one child would probably wipe out most of my wage.  Benefit of living nowhere neat the South of England means my mortgage is also quite comfy, even for a 3 bedroom house.

He gets better weather and cricket.  I get rain and lots more gadgets


----------



## vega22 (Aug 17, 2013)

i have kids and toys 

far from super rich too.

side note.

4770k and m5 sniper or cpu/mobo in my specs?


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 17, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> i have kids and toys
> 
> far from super rich too.
> 
> ...



http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/287?vs=836

Here's what the comparisons say..


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 17, 2013)

Rough as a badgers ass, had to kick my door in last night cause dumbass Mrs locked it and couldn't find the keys when I came home


----------



## RCoon (Aug 17, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Rough as a badgers ass, had to kick my door in last night cause dumbass Mrs locked it and couldn't find the keys when I came home



wow, she can't cook a pie or unlock a fucking door. What can she do? XD
I just woke up at midday and feel like ass...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 17, 2013)

RCoon said:


> wow, she can't cook a pie or unlock a fucking door. What can she do? XD
> I just woke up at midday and feel like ass...



God knows, she's got her arse in her hands now cause I just told her I posted it on here and your reply haha

I think I'm still slightly inebriated lol need my haircut I'm rocking an ace ventura do, it's not a pretty sight lol


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 17, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Rough as a badgers ass, had to kick my door in last night cause dumbass Mrs locked it and couldn't find the keys when I came home



lol, let's analyse this statement...



NdMk2o1o said:


> Rough as a badgers ass



Hmm, starts with the feeling your basic motor function was removed by non surgical alcohol



NdMk2o1o said:


> had to kick my door in last night



Cannot be analysed without...



NdMk2o1o said:


> and couldn't find the keys when I came home



Now, who couldn't find the keys? The missus or you? 

Finally



NdMk2o1o said:


> cause dumbass Mrs locked it



Who came home sozzled? And if you do read the Daily Mail, you'd know the streets aren't safe and wouldn't you rather have your missus and 6yr old son locked up safe at home when you were out galavanting around?

You neglected the first rule of alcoholic adventure - something always goes amiss, if it doesn't - you weren't drunk enough.

This came out as a chastisement and it was meant to be tongue in cheek .  Still, I'm posting it anyway.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 17, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> For D1nky.
> 
> What I use the spare bedroom for...
> 
> ...




yea I wasn't sure as there are so many terms that have lost their meaning. Nowadays a manager can mean they manage peoples fitness aka a PT or manage a venue.


AND IM FRIKKIN JEALOUS! that lil set up looks sweet, and I bet you've got a lil games room  my plans are to get driving and then get working within the industry before im 30. 
my lifes been up and down down so slowly rebuilding it! im happy atm got a cheap gym where I go and abuse most days, beach and town about 3 min walk too.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 17, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> This came out as a chastisement and it was meant to be tongue in cheek .  Still, I'm posting it anyway.



It did a little only one thing I can really say to that................. 

The Mrs locked the door and forgot where she put the keys, my son is at his grandma's I don't galavant around when I have him, it's called responsibility. I also live in a nice little town in the midlands that has a very low crime rate so don't have to worry about going out "galavanting" but am big enough and ugly enough to look after myself

The fact you read and believe the daily mail say's it all though really...


----------



## d1nky (Aug 17, 2013)

NOW NOW brits! get some benches on the go!


----------



## RCoon (Aug 17, 2013)

Looking after my niece today and I think I made a scientific discovery. Women start being bitches at the age of 3. She's already moaning and bitching at the fish on the game on the iPad because they wont do want she wants them to do. She keeps shouting at the screen "AAY AAY AAY GET THERE!"

Wasnt the Daily Mail the newspaper that support hitler back during the war? I'm pretty sure that newspaper is only highly regarded by old people, Nazis and UKIP supporters xD


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 17, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Women start being bitches at the age of 3



OMG hahaha


----------



## Boozad (Aug 17, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Women start being bitches at the age of 3.



I have two daughters, seven and five (weird names I know), so I can vouch for that.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 17, 2013)

I am a 3 year old girl and I am very angry at you people.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 17, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> I am a 3 year old girl and I am very angry at you people.



Empirical evidence of girls being bitches


----------



## d1nky (Aug 17, 2013)

LOL ^^^^

ebuyer emailed me this deal 

Toshiba 3TB 3.5" SATA-III Hard Drive - 7200RPM.. |...


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 17, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> It did a little only one thing I can really say to that.................
> 
> The Mrs locked the door and forgot where she put the keys, my son is at his grandma's I don't
> nt around when I have him, it's called responsibility. I also live in a nice little town in the midlands that has a very low crime rate so don't have to worry about going out "galavanting" but am big enough and ugly enough to look after myself
> ...



Hey, my mum did read it but I told her she was getting disowned if she continued. I dont read any printed press anymore, they're all shite. 

And i was never calling your character into disrepute. Alcomahol just does funny things.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> LOL ^^^^
> 
> ebuyer emailed me this deal
> 
> Toshiba 3TB 3.5" SATA-III Hard Drive - 7200RPM.. |...



Not bad. Money a bit tight here, I have just completed my 3570K. Patiently waiting for 840 EVO.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 17, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Not bad. Money a bit tight here, I have just completed my 3570K. Patiently waiting for 840 EVO.



I'm probably getting one of those. Only the 250gb size though. Finding 2 x 120's a bit restrictive.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> LOL ^^^^
> 
> ebuyer emailed me this deal
> 
> Toshiba 3TB 3.5" SATA-III Hard Drive - 7200RPM.. |...



I was thinkin about buying a few of these, however they have rather bad feedback on newegg and NCIX. I dunno if its just a regional thing, Maybe the UK stock comes from a different batch


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> NOW NOW brits! get some benches on the go!









There ya go, beat them.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 17, 2013)

a few overclocks more....


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://th06.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2011/095/8/7/sexy_on_the_bench_by_tnikolov-d3d9jpu.jpg
> 
> a few overclocks more....



Nice overclocks, bet she has a nice memory slot.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 17, 2013)

yea Id love to put some ram In the slot


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yea Id love to put some ram In the slot



Naaaa, it looks a bit floppy to me


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 17, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> Naaaa, it looks a bit floppy to me



Nah, there'll be some tight tolerances there i bet.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 17, 2013)

tigger said:


> Nah, there'll be some tight tolerances there i bet.



until we loosen the ram a bit!


----------



## RCoon (Aug 20, 2013)

Well my 21st ended in stumbling into asda to buy duck patte and chocolate waffles. Woke up late this morning but still managed to shuffle into work right on time. Now I can stop caring about birthdays right? Its only downhill from here!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 20, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Well my 21st ended in stumbling into asda to buy duck patte and chocolate waffles. Woke up late this morning but still managed to shuffle into work right on time. Now I can stop caring about birthdays right? Its only downhill from here!



Ah bless, you're still a kid, will be a lot more messier nights to come I'm sure  

Still waiting on BT coming to install my feckin broadband  it's due on Thursday and they have to come out as they have to put in a new box for Infinity fibre unlike the the olden days when your stuff would turn up and you could just plug it in!


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 20, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Well my 21st ended in stumbling into asda to buy duck patte and chocolate waffles. Woke up late this morning but still managed to shuffle into work right on time. Now I can stop caring about birthdays right? Its only downhill from here!



Wait till you have had more than a half century of them!


----------



## RCoon (Aug 20, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> Wait till you have had more than a half century of them!



I'm sure one of TPU's female moderators is close to middle age at least.
I do feel young around here, but everybody says I look like a hobo. Probably time to remove the dovahkin beard. I think Kevin(fannybottom) is the only other member younger than me.


----------



## os2wiz (Aug 20, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> Wait till you have had more than a half century of them!




You are pretty saucy today!  Closing in on my 65th.

While traitors snear and cowards fear
We'll keep the Red Flag flying here!

Still figt'n for communism.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 20, 2013)

Got this yesterday-
Asus A8v skt939 board
Amd Athlon 64 4000+
Arctic freezer 64 cooler
4x1GB DDR400
Geforce fx5200-AGP
80GB WD caviar

will post pics in nostalgic thread soon as poss.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 20, 2013)

tigger said:


> Got this yesterday-
> Asus A8v skt939 board
> Amd Athlon 64 4000+
> Arctic freezer 64 cooler
> ...



Is it a calculator? xD
What did you buy it for?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 20, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Is it a calculator? xD
> What did you buy it for?



I got it for free


----------



## d1nky (Aug 20, 2013)

LOL im 23.. im actually 24 but I lie about my age because I don't want to grow up! ive convinced myself im 23 lol

SO WHAT!!!

well rcoon that's a better 21st than I had.... my 18th or 19th was blinding tho, drank so much I kept slipping into unconsciousness, falling over and basically blinded for a bit! then I was sick on my mates floor walked to his curtains and started cleaning myself lol

oh and all my mates went to the pub without me and celebrated my birthday whilst I slept for a bit.



AMD are slashing prices on a lot of things it seems. http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/jules/amd-orders-huge-price-cut-on-fx-9590-game-on/

and a 7990 @ £499, I saw a 7950 for £180, an 8350 £135


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 20, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> You are pretty saucy today!  Closing in on my 65th.
> 
> While traitors snear and cowards fear
> We'll keep the Red Flag flying here!
> ...



Don't bother, it's not worth it..... I fought in the cold war, bunch of egotistical hypocrites!! 

just realised an illegal alien has posted in the UK Clubhouse, either you are an honoury member or your banned!  

@ Tigger, why buy that junk?  I could have sold you an abacus for 25p...... that would have been quicker


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 20, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> just realised an illegal alien has posted in the UK Clubhouse, either you are an honoury member or your banned!



Do what we always do: kick him out, if he waits outside door invite him in for beer


----------



## os2wiz (Aug 20, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> Wait till you have had more than a half century of them!





Fourstaff said:


> Do what we always do: kick him out, if he waits outside door invite him in for beer



I have been an honorary member for over a year. If you are national chauvinists I don't want your company . I am working class. We have no nation according to that wise man buried in Hyde Park.  Catch my drift?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 20, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> Don't bother, it's not worth it..... I fought in the cold war, bunch of egotistical hypocrites!!
> 
> just realised an illegal alien has posted in the UK Clubhouse, either you are an honoury member or your banned!
> 
> @ Tigger, why buy that junk?  I could have sold you an abacus for 25p...... that would have been quicker



Got it for free, gonna have a feck about with it.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 20, 2013)

tigger said:


> Got it for free, gonna have a feck about with it.



Cruncher?


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 20, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Cruncher?



No name calling please 

@ os2wis ...... whats working class got to do with it, look at your historic communist Eastern European states, you still had 1% of the population with 100% of the power, wealth and benefits, I agree with the Ethos, just many of those Old states and Russia paid lip service in part to it hence why i mentioned hypocrites.

Edit:  i am a man of the world, I belong to wherever will let me and my passport in


----------



## RCoon (Aug 20, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> No name calling please
> 
> @ os2wis ...... whats working class got to do with it, look at your historic communist Eastern European states, you still had 1% of the population with 100% of the power, wealth and benefits, I agree with the Ethos, just many of those Old states and Russia paid lip service in part to it hence why i mentioned hypocrites.
> 
> Edit:  i am a man of the world, I belong to wherever will let me and my passport in



I think most people agreed with the ethos, except those that implemented it.


----------



## os2wiz (Aug 20, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> No name calling please
> 
> @ os2wis ...... whats working class got to do with it, look at your historic communist Eastern European states, you still had 1% of the population with 100% of the power, wealth and benefits, I agree with the Ethos, just many of those Old states and Russia paid lip service in part to it hence why i mentioned hypocrites.
> 
> Edit:  i am a man of the world, I belong to wherever will let me and my passport in



has a lot to do with it. The old guard communist movement had it wrong from day one. While they built the foundation for communism there concept of first going through the socialist phase is where they had it wrong. This goes all the way back to Marx. He had no historical experience to base his transition phase of socialism on. Socialism maintains the capitalist wage system, with all of its inherent inequalities. it corrupted much of the cadre of the Communist Party in Russia. That set them on the eventual path to capitalist restoration. The average Russian worker is worse off today , with high unemployment, poor education, deteriorated health care system, and massive alcohol and drug abuse than they were under socialism.  

 My party, which broke away from the old C.P. USA in 1960,  over the years of struggle and study realized that we must abolish wages as part of the communist revolution. No inequality, everything distributed purely on the basis of need. We also realized some of the other errors of socialism. After almost half of the revolutionary cadre were wiped out in the Civil War in 1919 to 1923 when 17 countries including Britain and the US invaded Russia and tried to overthrow the worker's revolution, the CP was in bad shape. many of the newer recruits they had were not battle tested and committed. Many like Khruschev were bureaucrats .   They often erred with compulsion instead of winning workers politically to support policies. That is because they were purely ambitious pragmatists. That points out two important facts. One. we must have a mass party not some small vanguard party to make a successful revolution. Second, instead of "from each according to their ability", it must be from each according to their commitment. Commitment is won by Party members setting the example for other workers with self-sacrifice and dedication. That is what I practiced every day while a communist shop steward in my hospital. I took a lot of crap from the bosses by standing up even when no one else would. It toughened me up and showed workers I wasn't any patsy for the bosses. I did manage to get a heart attack from all the stress I was under from the bosses harassing me and watching every move I made.  

But in the end more than half the workers in my department, even now that I am retired, read the Progressive Labor Party's newspaper regularly and help in small ways financially and with petitions to fight injustices. That paper gives them the hope they need and the ideas to successfully wage class war on the bosses and build communist cells right under their noses. 28 co-workers including 4 doctors had enough respect for me to come to my retirement dinner and speak out endorsing my character and nerve. That isn't merely my genes it is the result of working in a collective with other hospital comrades in other institutions having their support through thick and thin. 
  Since my retirement I have been immersed in a major struggle to save hospitals that serve black and Latin working class districts in Brooklyn from racist closings pushed by Wall Street financiers. They want to suck out capital from education and health care to finance the coming war with Iran, and the world war against their imperialist rivals , China and Russia in a few years time.  I was arrested in this struggle to save Downstate Medical Center and Long Island College Hospital both state institutions. It was purely an act of intimidation to the hospital workers, but it did not work. 250 signed petitions demanding the charges be dropped. It was all concocted bullc--p. After 4 months they did drop the charges. I called dozens of people who signed the petitions to thank them . People I did not know, but love as brothers and sisters. We are still fighting. We may lose the battles , but we will win the war. Reform struggles under capitalism are rarely won. They have state power: the cops, the courts, the anti-worker media, the rancid corrupt union leaders.
But as long the bosses need workers to maker profits , there will be communists and people dedicated to turn imperialist wars into class wars for workers revolution. 
   As far as I am concerned they can take the red,white,and blue and the union jack and  and wipe their arses with them. They are the flags of Wall Street and of Barclays and the the rest of that murderous crowd. I will gladly give up my life so the Red flag could fly over the 6 continents.So that my son and granddaughter will not have to spend their whole lives as wage slaves.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 20, 2013)

So in short, the institutions dont make the country, the people do and until the people make themselves heard en mass then things will only get worse ...... I can agree with that, I too am working class, some would say middle class because sadly they judge "class" by the size of your wallet, and not by your beliefs, upbringing or morals.  One thing I have noticed as a difference between our countries, speaking from military experience, widely a US soldier fights for his country etc etc where as a british soldier more often than not doesent, they fight almost exclusively for their friends, generally the country or government does not factor.


----------



## os2wiz (Aug 20, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> So in short, the institutions dont make the country, the people do and until the people make themselves heard en mass then things will only get worse ...... I can agree with that, I too am working class, some would say middle class because sadly they judge "class" by the size of your wallet, and not by your beliefs, upbringing or morals.  One thing I have noticed as a difference between our countries, speaking from military experience, widely a US soldier fights for his country etc etc where as a british soldier more often than not doesent, they fight almost exclusively for their friends, generally the country or government does not factor.



I honestly was never in the military. During the Vietnam War I was in university but in my third year when I became a communist, I refused a student deferment. I was classified 1A, but they never called me. I have to think it was my notoriety for organizing sit-ins, building occupations, seizing the mainframe computers on the campus with 150 other students, and fighting and burning police cars when 2000 students rose up when the cops came in in the midst of our strike against Nixon invading Cambodia in 1970.  I did 7 months for the computer seizure and the so-called riot, which I call a rebellion. No regrets.
  If they had taken me in the military I would have done exactly the same thing but more covertly. I had a comrade at the time who was stationed at Ft.Lewis , Washington state. He led 200 soldiers in  open defiance of the brass during a drill as a protest against racist harassment by the brass of black GI's. He is white but built a strong multi-racial cell in the military.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hasn't class in Britain always been judged by how much coin you have? I agree it's who you are not how much coin you have. A lot of middle class people are proper middle class, with money and a middle class attitude/upbringing.

I'm lower working class lol, but then Hull is a kinda rough place really.


----------



## os2wiz (Aug 20, 2013)

tigger said:


> Hasn't class in Britain always been judged by how much coin you have? I agree it's who you are not how much coin you have. A lot of middle class people are proper middle class, with money and a middle class attitude/upbringing.
> 
> I'm lower working class lol, but then Hull is a kinda rough place really.



the bosses media and academic shills likes to call workers middle class. That's divisive crap. The skilled workers don't get more money because the boss likes them. They are workers. The black worker or East Indian worker gets less, and it goes straight into the bosses pocket. That is what race and class are about. All about the bosses bottom line. In the US the KKK was used for almost a century to terrorize black workers and even Italians and Jews at some point. They need racist terror to keep black workers in low paying jobs and misery. The social aspects of racism were there to enforce the stigma of inferiority. ALL for that bottom line. Now with the financial crisis the bosses are resurrecting these racist hate groups to take the heat off them while they laugh all the way to the bank.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 20, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> everything distributed purely on the basis of need.



This is the main problem. The leaders of any communist party always seem to "need" more than others. Which is why I cannot support communism.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 20, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> the bosses media and academic shills likes to call workers middle class. That's divisive crap. The skilled workers don't get more money because the boss likes them. They are workers. The black worker or East Indian worker gets less, and it goes straight into the bosses pocket. That is what race and class are about. All about the bosses bottom line. In the US the KKK was used for almost a century to terrorize black workers and even Italians and Jews at some point. They need racist terror to keep black workers in low paying jobs and misery. The social aspects of racism were there to enforce the stigma of inferiority. ALL for that bottom line. Now with the financial crisis the bosses are resurrecting these racist hate groups to take the heat off them while they laugh all the way to *the bank THAT THEY OWN*.



Fixed


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 20, 2013)

All very heavy but politics where man is concerned is nothing but a guise.  We're heavily evolved apes with the same backwards animalistic tendencies built in.  We are violent, territorial creatures that have developed a great sense of empathy with others.  In short we are chaotic and unpredictable.  We are also very prone to egotistical pomposity.

Existence beyond God is chaos and chance.  Politics cannot tame that.  We muddle by trying to find reason and explain ourselves through abstraction when in reality we are just highly intelligent animals.  

The only real system that befits humanity is egalitarian anarchy.  But that is impossible.

Just my two cents.

Anyway, who's buying a GTX 780 Lightning?


----------



## RCoon (Aug 20, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Anyway, who's buying a GTX 780 Lightning?



Every night in my dreams I buy one.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 20, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Anyway, who's buying a GTX 780 Lightning?



Peasant class people like me cannot afford such luxuries 

Just graduated from Imperial College of Science, madness and sleepless a month ago, I need to find a job to support myself soon.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 20, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Every night in my dreams I buy one.



same with me and the asus gtx 780, I even bench it in my dreams!


----------



## os2wiz (Aug 20, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> All very heavy but politics where man is concerned is nothing but a guise.  We're heavily evolved apes with the same backwards animalistic tendencies built in.  We are violent, territorial creatures that have developed a great sense of empathy with others.  In short we are chaotic and unpredictable.  We are also very prone to egotistical pomposity.
> 
> Existence beyond God is chaos and chance.  Politics cannot tame that.  We muddle by trying to find reason and explain ourselves through abstraction when in reality we are just highly intelligent animals.
> 
> ...



If there is a god, god is chaos.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 20, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> If there is a god, god is chaos.



Yeah the God reference was to imply those with faith in any supreme being have a predetermined existence.  Without God, there is no such thing, except universal entropy.  Everything belongs to chaos.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 20, 2013)

Is it strange that while taking a bus around central london I tend to think of it as a glorified C-130 and a little voice in my head shouts "CLEAR THE RAMP!" & "PREPARE TO JUMP!" before the bus stops and I make my exit?

First voice is from that guy in the landing craft during the Omaha beach scene in saving private ryan - the second quote is from band of brothers when the troops para-jump into occupied normandy.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 20, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> It is strange.........



fixed


----------



## os2wiz (Aug 20, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> This is the main problem. The leaders of any communist party always seem to "need" more than others. Which is why I cannot support communism.




By the way back when That Thatcher b...ch ruled Britain for the bosses and crushed the unions, we in the US raised tens of thousands in support of the Kent coal miners. We even had a support committee and flew a couple of miners over here to do a speaking tour across the States to explain the issues of the strike. One of our comrades was from Britain and he had gone over there during the strike to build ties with the strikers. Many of us still have friendships with some of those blokes to this very day.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 21, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> By the way back when That Thatcher b...ch ruled Britain for the bosses and crushed the unions, we in the US raised tens of thousands in support of the Kent coal miners. We even had a support committee and flew a couple of miners over here to do a speaking tour across the States to explain the issues of the strike. One of our comrades was from Britain and he had gone over there during the strike to build ties with the strikers. Many of us still have friendships with some of those blokes to this very day.



Perspectives...... I have been anti Thatcher pretty much all my adult life, however the coal mines were leaking huge amounts of money, many were unproductive, run poorly and the owners had pretty much lost control of their own assets to the workers, unions et al, there was continual resistence to change, modernisation etc, the cost to the UK tax payer by 1983 was something in the region of 6 billion a year, continual strikes and loss of productivity in the 3 years running up to the closures also affected general manufacturing adding several billion more, most people from most political and social backgrounds with the benefit of hindsight would look back and agree it was the right thing to do, less of course the miners and trade unions.

At the time I was in agreement with the miners and unions and sympathised, however I was young and not particularily well informed.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 21, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> By the way back when That Thatcher b...ch ruled Britain for the bosses and crushed the unions, we in the US raised tens of thousands in support of the Kent coal miners. We even had a support committee and flew a couple of miners over here to do a speaking tour across the States to explain the issues of the strike. One of our comrades was from Britain and he had gone over there during the strike to build ties with the strikers. Many of us still have friendships with some of those blokes to this very day.



As Tatty said, the miners and unions were beginning to ruin the balance of everything, and they abused the power they had. They all had big tantrums because they werent getting what they wanted. Even today unions control a large percentage of the government parties. Every single year teachers strike, say they dont get paid enough. I am a member of support staff, I choose not to join a union, and I havent had a cost of living pay rise for the last 4 years (that's a neat loss of money if I count inflation), and yet we never strike. I dont mind if unions exist to protect employees, but nowadays they merely abuse the system. Thatcher may have been exceedingly disliked, but at least she crushed the unions before they genuinely believed they could run the country by disrupting people's lives on a daily basis.
Everybody is angry for what she did, but everybody also knows what she did was right.


----------



## os2wiz (Aug 21, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> Perspectives...... I have been anti Thatcher pretty much all my adult life, however the coal mines were leaking huge amounts of money, many were unproductive, run poorly and the owners had pretty much lost control of their own assets to the workers, unions et al, there was continual resistence to change, modernisation etc, the cost to the UK tax payer by 1983 was something in the region of 6 billion a year, continual strikes and loss of productivity in the 3 years running up to the closures also affected general manufacturing adding several billion more, most people from most political and social backgrounds with the benefit of hindsight would look back and agree it was the right thing to do, less of course the miners and trade unions.
> 
> At the time I was in agreement with the miners and unions and sympathised, however I was young and not particularily well informed.



Of course the costs were to the bosses mainly. So with a straight face you can tell me the living standards and conditions of the British working class have risen since the destruction of the mining , dock, and newspaper unions?  I think not. The same road to the bottom has occurred in the states. The losses in wages have been severe. They are actually far worse than what the data suggests. You may ask why. The answer the US government rigs the Consumer Price Index the same way Barclays rigged the Libor index. They never include food costs and the cost of gasoline and heating oil. So you can easily double the real price increase per centage each year. As we have no choice but to eat and heat our homes and most have to drive to work because of the inadequacies of public transport outside of 3 or 4 large cities in the states.


----------



## vega22 (Aug 21, 2013)

i wouldnt go that far, if it wasnt for the government abusing its powers the unions wouldnt of needed to react the way they did.

as for what she did being right, yea well my town still aint recovered 30 years on as we still have higher than average unemployment after the mines closed. they was the biggest employer in this area and nothing has been done to replace them.

modernisation would of been the right thing to do, instead now we have to pay top dollar to fuel the power stations we still have which use it instead of using coal mined in the uk. not to mention the other resources which they would of no doubt found by now. so we have to get over the barrel for the russians.

well done....


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 21, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> So with a straight face you can tell me the living standards and conditions of the British working class have risen since the distruction of the mining , dock, and newspaper unions?  I think not.
> P



Yes I can tell you that the living standards and conditions of the British working class has deteriorated since then. However I cannot agree to any arrangement which robs the state and hands it to inefficient industries.


----------



## vega22 (Aug 21, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Yes I can tell you that the living standards and conditions of the British working class has deteriorated since then. However I cannot agree to any arrangement which robs the state and hands it to inefficient industries.



*reads post, looks at government, pisses ones self laughing*


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 21, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> *reads post, looks at government, pisses ones self laughing*



Mind you the government is not doing anything right at the moment, but on the other hand I still think what Thatcher did was right.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 21, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> i wouldnt go that far, if it wasnt for the government abusing its powers the unions wouldnt of needed to react the way they did.
> 
> as for what she did being right, yea well my town still aint recovered 30 years on as we still have higher than average unemployment after the mines closed. they was the biggest employer in this area and nothing has been done to replace them.
> 
> ...



Forgive me for replying to a couple of people's comments but only quoting you (I'm lazy ).  I continue to sympathise with those ex mining communities that are still suffering from the pain that was caused by mine closures, mainly because i don't care about institutions, government or politicians, I care about people, my comments earlier on the subject were playing Devil's Advocate...... not taking sides.

As for your comments specifically, and again playing Devil's Advocate, even if Thatcher had not taken this stance, this country would have no significant mining industry today, you may or may not be aware that at the time of the strikes, 60% of coal used by industry in this country was actually imported, mainly from Argentina, simply because to import it was cheaper than buying locally sourced coal because miners but more importantly their Unions did not want modernisation and resisted it for 20 years, because inevitably modernisation increases efficiency, lowers the workforce and thus reduces costs, they were the instigators of their own industry's downfall ultimately (Unions NOT miners).  At the time of closure, coal was pretty much the most expensive form of fuel, add to that the increased Yeilds of natural gas from the North Sea AND the increasing majority of housholds moving from coal to Gas and it resulted in a pretty bleak outlook...... of course at the same time the industry was being subsidised with Billions of taxpayers money.

Also, without playing Devil's Advocate now, so a personal view, I struggle to support any strike (and I beleive in the Unions and the voice of working people) when a National ballot of members DOES NOT take place, the one year long strike never went to a national ballot, whole splinter groups of the NUM representing specific Regional area's were against the strike and they were Blackmailed and bullied to the point of threats on life to participate.

Lastly, as for standard of living in the UK for working class people.... I agree, to me it has gone downhill, part of this is due to the recession to be fair, just go ask someone from Greece, Portugal or Spain and they would probably say the same but I do agree much is "self induced", however how many workforces can boast (for want of a better word) of a minimum wage, a benefits and health system etc etc like ours?  Is it broken....... yes probably, but possibly less broken than most others


----------



## os2wiz (Aug 21, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> i wouldnt go that far, if it wasnt for the government abusing its powers the unions wouldnt of needed to react the way they did.
> 
> as for what she did being right, yea well my town still aint recovered 30 years on as we still have higher than average unemployment after the mines closed. they was the biggest employer in this area and nothing has been done to replace them.
> 
> ...



That is the spot on truth of the matter. The bosses raking in trillions and we are relegated to the scrap heap like we are garbage. That is the core of the problem. That is why I am not a reformer , but a revolutionary. The system is the problem not merely some political figure. Labor is just as guilty on this as the Tories. Look when the great rebellion ocurred 2 years ago, when that copper murdered that black worker. That was an opportunity for the whole working class to rise up. So what happens?  The youth both black and white fight back, but with no organized leadership so of course the media and government focus in on a few thugs who did bad things, instead of the the underlying message of racism and working  class dissatifaction. And where was the Labour Party?  Villyfying the youth  and joining forces with the other capitalist parties against our class.That was the proof in the pudding that Labour is a bosses tool, not an instrument of change.
  So we communists are not lunatics we are grounded in the reality our class faces and are fighting to build the unity and fight back . We have a vision for the future, a world where we pull together, not for the bosses profit , but for the good of humanity. It is survival thinking not head in the clouds.Love all my mates in Britain.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 21, 2013)

However, in the case of the coal industry in the UK.... noone was raking in anything, certainly not trillions, the industry had not drawn even across the board for years hence the government subsidary, yes you could argue that the action was short sighted, in so much as closing the mines when they did may have saved billions however the actual cost in social terms was much greater than the savings made, probably in unemployment terms alone, I can only guess at the financial cost of an additional 250,000+ unemployed, let alone the social destruction it caused.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 21, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> However, in the case of the coal industry in the UK.... noone was raking in anything, certainly not trillions, the industry had not drawn even across the board for years hence the government subsidary, yes you could argue that the action was short sighted, in so much as closing the mines when they did may have saved billions however the actual cost in social terms was much greater than the savings made, probably in unemployment terms alone, I can only guess at the financial cost of an additional 250,000+ unemployed, let alone the social destruction it caused.



Closing the mines was fine, its what the government did after that which is wrong: they could have poured in the billions saved into retraining and equipping the workforce with something to continue their lives. Instead what we have right now are pools of people on benefit, and very few if any willing to tackle the problem heads on. 

Power corrupts, this is something which happens with almost 100% certainty given enough time. With that in mind, I strongly prefer benevolent dictator style of government.


----------



## os2wiz (Aug 21, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> However, in the case of the coal industry in the UK.... noone was raking in anything, certainly not trillions, the industry had not drawn even across the board for years hence the government subsidary, yes you could argue that the action was short sighted, in so much as closing the mines when they did may have saved billions however the actual cost in social terms was much greater than the savings made, probably in unemployment terms alone, I can only guess at the financial cost of an additional 250,000+ unemployed, let alone the social destruction it caused.



So mate we are not so far apart as when we started the dialogue. I appreciate your thoughts. I am in favor of modernization, but jobs and living standards must be protected. That is the problem, they never are. So progress to those at the top usually means suffering and hardship for most people. Every human being in my book has the right to a job, decent healthy food, a dry, warm roof over their head, good education for their children, and excellent heath care. Not asking for a private island, personal chef, nor private jet. We are willing to work , it is central to human dignity. So tell me why over 5 billion of the 6 billion on this planet do not have all these important components of a decent life? It is mind boggling the potential humanity has if it is harnessed and all are given work and purpose. Capitalism is the crime. The working class has the solution in its grasp. If we dare to struggle and dare to win.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 21, 2013)

os2wiz said:


> So mate we are not so far apart as when we started the dialogue. I appreciate your thoughts. I am in favor of modernization, but jobs and living standards must be protected. That is the problem, they never are. So progress to those at the top usually means suffering and hardship for most people. Every human being in my book has the right to a job, decent healthy food, a dry, warm roof over their head, good education for their children, and excellent heath care. Not asking for a private island, personal chef, nor private jet. We are willing to work , it is central to human dignity. So tell me why over 5 billion of the 6 billion on this planet do not have all these important components of a decent life? It is mind boggling the potential humanity has if it is harnessed and all are given work and purpose. Capitalism is the crime. The working class has the solution in its grasp. If we dare to struggle and dare to win.



Good points and I agree with most of them and yes, whilst we may have a different take on things I think our views have much in common.  Not everyone wants to work though, many want something for nothing, there is a clear line to be drawn between those that "expect" and those that "deserve".  A typical example in the UK with a minimum wage is simply that a large majority of the long term unemployed are simly unemployed because they will not work for the minimum wage, expectations over the last 50 years have become so great we have imploded.  In my current role I work a lot in partnership with large organisations, many of which take social responsibility very seriously and work with my organisation (A large national youth charity) to support young people into work and training.  Recently I was visiting a DHL logisitics warehouse in the Midlands, I met many of the workers and was taken aback by the amount of Eastern European workers.

During a discussion afterwards with the management I mentioned this, only to be told that out of a shop floor workforce of 502, 501 of them were Eastern European and just the one was a Brit, when i questioned why, the reply was that almost all unemployed Brits refuse to work for the minimum wage which was their starting wage, this wage incrementally increased after the first 6 months, I left the vist dismayed, angry and very saddened.  This is where I become more "hardline", I am of the view that if you are not prepared to contribute you should forgo the right to all those things you mentioned in your previous post.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 21, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> During a discussion afterwards with the management I mentioned this, only to be told that out of a shop floor workforce of 502, 501 of them were Eastern European and just the one was a Brit, when i questioned why, the reply was that almost all unemployed Brits refuse to work for the minimum wage which was their starting wage, this wage incrementally increased after the first 6 months, I left the vist dismayed, angry and very saddened.  This is where I become more "hardline", I am of the view that if you are not prepared to contribute you should forgo the right to all those things you mentioned in your previous post.



Most unemployed brits, at least in my area, simply cant be bothered to work. They are brought up in similar environments, parents do nothing all day, they wonder why should they work when they can get paid to do nothing, and get paid more for having more children? They dont want to get paid minimum wage for putting in effort. They're so lazy, they want a lot for nothing. And yet the British people complain about European workers "taking their jobs". You cant steal something that isnt somebody's in the first place.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 21, 2013)

Shall we get back to more general nonsense such as crushing bottles in cleavages and the cost of memory?


----------



## RCoon (Aug 21, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> Shall we get back to more general nonsense such as crushing bottles in cleavages and the cost of memory?



I want to replace my processor. In general its good, but it requires 1.32v for 4.4Ghz which is awful. I cant decide whether to get an i5, or i7, or whether to go for a new haswell processor-mobo bundle. I was also half tempted to get a 2700K


----------



## d1nky (Aug 21, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I want to replace my processor. In general its good, but it requires 1.32v for 4.4Ghz which is awful. I cant decide whether to get an i5, or i7, or whether to go for a new haswell processor-mobo bundle. I was also half tempted to get a 2700K



meh get an 8350 and give me some competition LOL


----------



## RCoon (Aug 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> meh get an 8350 and give me some competition LOL



I was also considering that, paired with a Gigabyte UD5 or the dreaded Sabertooth. Catch is my waterblock is for intel.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 21, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I was also considering that, paired with a Gigabyte UD5 or the dreaded Sabertooth. Catch is my waterblock is for intel.



didn't you get the xspc kit which had the mount for AMD as well 

I think johan just blew up his sabertooth from benching LOL I kind of dominated majority of the 8350 benches on H20


----------



## RCoon (Aug 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> didn't you get the xspc kit which had the mount for AMD as well
> 
> I think johan just blew up his sabertooth from benching LOL I kind of dominated majority of the 8350 benches on H20



Ah yeah I do still have the AMD clamp for it. It's either a 3770K or a non hyperthreaded 4 core with a new mobo, cant decide.


----------



## os2wiz (Aug 21, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> Good points and I agree with most of them and yes, whilst we may have a different take on things I think our views have much in common.  Not everyone wants to work though, many want something for nothing, there is a clear line to be drawn between those that "expect" and those that "deserve".  A typical example in the UK with a minimum wage is simply that a large majority of the long term unemployed are simly unemployed because they will not work for the minimum wage, expectations over the last 50 years have become so great we have imploded.  In my current role I work a lot in partnership with large organisations, many of which take social responsibility very seriously and work with my organisation (A large national youth charity) to support young people into work and training.  Recently I was visiting a DHL logisitics warehouse in the Midlands, I met many of the workers and was taken aback by the amount of Eastern European workers.
> 
> During a discussion afterwards with the management I mentioned this, only to be told that out of a shop floor workforce of 502, 501 of them were Eastern European and just the one was a Brit, when i questioned why, the reply was that almost all unemployed Brits refuse to work for the minimum wage which was their starting wage, this wage incrementally increased after the first 6 months, I left the vist dismayed, angry and very saddened.  This is where I become more "hardline", I am of the view that if you are not prepared to contribute you should forgo the right to all those things you mentioned in your previous post.



  I realize some people are categorized as lazy or unmotivated. If you scratch the surface you will see its a lot more to it than laziness. Most often its some lack of self-esteem or some very bad life experience they had that left them damaged. With positive interaction most of these so-called lazy or unmotivated can be brought into the fold. This society , since it is profit-based, doesn't spend the resources on maintaining mental health, so many fall between the cracks. This is a real problem as you say, but their are solutions for it.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 21, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Ah yeah I do still have the AMD clamp for it. It's either a 3770K or a non hyperthreaded 4 core with a new mobo, cant decide.



im probably going with a 3770K next year to try new things. I don't care if its old by then they are still pretty beastly.

I know someone that just got a 3930k which will be up and running soon, so he'll be raping that lol

@rcoon I was about to post ya that deal, great catch!


----------



## RCoon (Aug 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im probably going with a 3770K next year to try new things. I don't care if its old by then they are still pretty beastly.
> 
> I know someone that just got a 3930k which will be up and running soon, so he'll be raping that lol
> 
> @rcoon I was about to post ya that deal, great catch!



the 4770K and intel DZ87KL deal on TPU? Hopefully I can get it sooon!


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 21, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Ah yeah I do still have the AMD clamp for it. It's either a 3770K or a non hyperthreaded 4 core with a new mobo, cant decide.



I am just about to order the new(ish) 760K richland core without the APU just for the fun of overclocking it to death, cheap as chips (£62), and some with a decent FM2 board and good cooling have gotten 5.1gig out of them.  Boards are quite cheap too, I don't need 8 cores, my useage is MS Office, the webz and a little bit of gaming.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 21, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> I am just about to order the new(ish) 760K richland core without the APU just for the fun of overclocking it to death, cheap as chips (£62), and some with a decent FM2 board and good cooling have gotten 5.1gig out of them.  Boards are quite cheap too, I don't need 8 cores, my useage is MS Office, the webz and a little bit of gaming.



760K a true quad core or just four modules with two floating points? Sounds interesting to me, OC'ing a little old quad core AMD with water. I'm not after any amazing performance processors, I just want to overclock like a champ with a decent quad core.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 21, 2013)

RCoon said:


> 760K a true quad core or just four modules with two floating points? Sounds interesting to me, OC'ing a little old quad core AMD with water. I'm not after any amazing performance processors, I just want to overclock like a champ with a decent quad core.



Richland, true 4 core CPU, 100W TDP, if you shop around you can get them a little cheaper than this but this gives you an idea, I am not replacing my rig, just gonna build a cheap 2nd one and burn it........

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/amd-...d-quad-core-s-fm2-38ghz-4mb-cache-100w-retail


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 21, 2013)

Enough of the politics please! Anyway chaps my friend is in need of an AMD  cooler for a PII (am2/am3?) has anyone got a stock one lying about they would let me have for shipping or cheap?


----------



## d1nky (Aug 21, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Enough of the politics please! Anyway chaps my friend is in need of an AMD  cooler for a PII (am2/am3?) has anyone got a stock one lying about they would let me have for shipping or cheap?



ive got about 3 but cant find the lil black mounts for them, the bits that join the back plate. and no box either

price of shipping if you want it.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ive got about 3 but cant find the lil black mounts for them, the bits that join the back plate. and no box either
> 
> price of shipping if you want it.



Thanks man though probably no good as he has an older coolermaster one (fan stopped working) so will likely need the mounts



tigger said:


> Nah, there'll be some tight tolerances there i bet.



I wanna shove my USB stick into her rear panel



Yes it took me a whole day to think of a witty reply to this lol


----------



## RCoon (Aug 22, 2013)

Ordered an EK 780 full waterblock and got myself some distilled water and biocide. Should come tomorrow, and I can get started with my new build. Got the day off, so there is plenty of work to be done!


----------



## vega22 (Aug 22, 2013)

i think i might of just got me a 4770k and z87 oc for £280


----------



## RCoon (Aug 22, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> i think i might of just got me a 4770k and z87 oc for £280



who did you con for that one?


----------



## d1nky (Aug 22, 2013)

you know what im going to say.... links in my sig


----------



## vega22 (Aug 22, 2013)

some guy on another forum.

a very, very nice man indeed 

i was looking for an m5 sniper but the oc at that price was too good to say no.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 22, 2013)

Just bought just cause 2 for £1.99 on Steam, downloading at 8MB/s on my new BT Infinity connection


----------



## d1nky (Aug 22, 2013)

im playing it now, I never got around to it before. somehow lost the old install and bought it for around £3

im hooked, been 3 hours solid.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 22, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im playing it now, I never got around to it before. somehow lost the old install and bought it for around £3
> 
> im hooked, been 3 hours solid.



I'll be playing in 2 mins it's 80% done lol


----------



## RCoon (Aug 22, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im playing it now, I never got around to it before. somehow lost the old install and bought it for around £3
> 
> im hooked, been 3 hours solid.



It's a pretty awesome game.
I like flying and persistent parachutes and taking off in a jet plane on a main road bridge. awesome stuff.
Just got XCOM decalssified for £18, along with all the other XCOM games and all the DLC. In fairness i didnt want declassified, but the others games were definitely worth £18. So essentially I got the game I didnt want, that's brand new, for free


----------



## d1nky (Aug 23, 2013)

its not fair! everyone has intel chips 

my next build or major overhaul is a 3770k at least


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 23, 2013)

d1nky said:


> its not fair! everyone has intel chips
> 
> my next build or major overhaul is a 3770k at least



You need to join the Intel train bud  It's one helluva ride


----------



## d1nky (Aug 23, 2013)

someone just got a 3930k and posting me all the physics scores and benches at 4.2 or 4.4ghz and well its made me depressed lol

plus my loop would love a 3770k (id rape the absolute shit out of it with intel insurance)


----------



## RCoon (Aug 23, 2013)

tigger said:


> You need to join the Intel train bud  It's one helluva ride



Mine was an epicly disappointing ride. I need a NEW intel chip.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 23, 2013)

d1nky said:


> someone just got a 3930k and posting me all the physics scores and benches at 4.2 or 4.4ghz and well its made me depressed lol



I have a 3930k@4.6Ghz - what do you need to see?


----------



## d1nky (Aug 23, 2013)

tbh I didn't want to see anything, but it does dominate cpu's!

makes me jealous as hell, wish I started with an intel build now.

I love my 8350 tho, it can take abuse like a hooker!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 23, 2013)

d1nky said:


> tbh I didn't want to see anything, but it does dominate cpu's!
> 
> makes me jealous as hell, wish I started with an intel build now.
> 
> I love my 8350 tho, it can take abuse like a hooker!



Last hooker I had whined when I tried to kick her back doors in


----------



## d1nky (Aug 23, 2013)

tigger said:


> Last hooker I had whined when I tried to kick her back doors in



omg amateur, you say

 ''if you dont blow off the front, then im kicking the back door in''


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 23, 2013)

tigger said:


> Last hooker I had whined when I tried to kick her back doors in



Id be careful if I were you, luckily she didnt call the popo or youd be done for B&E


----------



## RCoon (Aug 23, 2013)

I want it to say DELIVERED!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130823/Untitled.png
> 
> 
> I want it to say DELIVERED!



If you're ordering a shipment of assorted cookies - Im gonna have to take over your little operation and take 40% of the share.

I'll have my people call your people


----------



## RCoon (Aug 23, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If you're ordering a shipment of assorted cookies - Im gonna have to take over your little operation and take 40% of the share.
> 
> I'll have my people call your people



I am the kingpin of cookies at work I'll have you know, I buy two carrier bags of morrisons own cookies (it only costs like £6) and fill an enormous jar. That's why my department is everybody's favorite department. You can get away with murder with that kind of power. Seriously.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 23, 2013)

Well.... Working for one of the largest supermarket chains has its perks. I wait till the end and get all the good cookies go for 60-75p for 5 and just stock up. Obviously first come first served but I have agents in place that makes sure some of that stuff never makes it to the shop floor. I am the cookie peddler double, triple and diabetesinacookie choc chip - I have it all.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 23, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well.... Working for one of the largest supermarket chains has its perks. I wait till the end and get all the good cookies go for 60-75p for 5 and just stock up. Obviously first come first served but I have agents in place that makes sure some of that stuff never makes it to the shop floor. I am the cookie peddler double, triple and diabetesinacookie choc chip - I have it all.



Damn son. Ever thought of grey-marketing that stuff?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 23, 2013)

Possibly, Unfortunately I cant seem to get enough to meet bigger demands, Its always about being there at the right time and getting the bigger share before the rest of the customers get it.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 23, 2013)

odd very odd, I went to get coffee from the shop and bought some cookies! 

you even have cookie mind power control!


----------



## RCoon (Aug 23, 2013)

Man I'm practically s***ting myself in excitement. Still waiting for this goddamn delivery!
Cant be assed to remove all that crap from a case and put into another case, and yet cant wait.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130823/Untitled.png
> 
> 
> I want it to say DELIVERED!



Wait, what.... it went from Lincoln to the Wednesbury depot in Wolverhampton before going back to Lincs????  WTF!


----------



## RCoon (Aug 23, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> Wait, what.... it went from Lincoln to the Wednesbury depot in Wolverhampton before going back to Lincs????  WTF!



I was also slightly confused...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I was also slightly confused...



happened to me once with one of my Amazon orders - I ordered it for nextday deliver and it took 3 days to get to me because the driver delivered it to the wrong depot for processing.

I got reimbursed the difference though - about £3-5


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 23, 2013)

The van driver forgot to take it off the van the eediot, so had to go back


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Man I'm practically s***ting myself in excitement. Still waiting for this goddamn delivery!
> Cant be assed to remove all that crap from a case and put into another case, and yet cant wait.



Wait till you see the freaking packaging! 

Here's a hint.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 23, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Id be careful if I were you, luckily she didnt call the popo or youd be done for B&E



Were I live the Fuzz would have probs kicked her back and front doors in for her.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 23, 2013)

d1nky said:


> its not fair! everyone has intel chips
> 
> my next build or major overhaul is a 3770k at least



I'd offer a swap for my 3570k and giga board but there's no CPU voltage adjustment even though it's a Z77, so I can change the multi but not the feckin voltage


----------



## d1nky (Aug 23, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I'd offer a swap for my 3570k and giga board but there's no CPU voltage adjustment even though it's a Z77, so I can change the multi but not the feckin voltage



thanks, but i want a 3770k at the least, I may save and get one or part ex this and mobo

been looking at the maximus v formula

and that sucks having a chip but no voltage control, rcoon has a chip 3570k that doesn't require voltage control


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 23, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I want a 3770k at the least, I may save and get one or part ex this and mobo
> 
> been looking at the maximus v formula



Ive never thought maximus boards were ever worth the price. Id be happy with a pro or even a deluxe if i was feeling a little richer.

Ive mainly bought Pro boards in the past and most of them have overclocked just as well as the more expensive RoG boards. Then again its all about cosmetics and people buy them because it suits colour scheme suits the rest of their system - style over substance as always


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 23, 2013)

d1nky said:


> thanks, but i want a 3770k at the least, I may save and get one or part ex this and mobo
> 
> been looking at the maximus v formula
> 
> and that sucks having a chip but no voltage control, rcoon has a chip 3570k that doesn't require voltage control



I can get 4.3ghz on stock volts, maybe higher though I need an aftermarket cooler as the stock can't take the heat. I basically got poor, sold my old rig though was able to cobble together this one, main issues are I had to skimp on the HDD (started with 500GB POS Toshiba) the motherboard, cooler, SSD, case etc. Though it still chews through games and one or 2 paydays until I can get all of those back so not too bad.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 23, 2013)

im poor atm as well, basically laid off until the next project which is taking ages!

and the board has hotwire that's why I want the ROG mobo, looks sexy as well

im all about style over substance tbh.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 23, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I can get 4.3ghz on stock volts, maybe higher though I need an aftermarket cooler as the stock can't take the heat. I basically got poor, sold my old rig though was able to cobble together this one, main issues are I had to skimp on the HDD (started with 500GB POS Toshiba) the motherboard, cooler, SSD, case etc. Though it still chews through games and one or 2 paydays until I can get all of those back so not too bad.



4.3 on stock? Bitch, I can get 4.4 on 1.32. Believe it. My chip is the crack binge whore of the voltage world.



d1nky said:


> im poor atm as well, basically laid off until the next project which is taking ages!
> 
> and the board has hotwire that's why I want the ROG mobo, looks sexy as well
> 
> im all about style over substance tbh.



My GD65 has the hot wire crap as well, but the BIOS is bloody awful. Cant stand the UI, much prefer the Asus or Gigabyte UI's in the BIOS. This whole interactive BIOS is just meh.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> 4.3 on stock? Bitch, I can get 4.4 on 1.32. Believe it. My chip is the crack binge whore of the voltage world.
> 
> 
> 
> My GD65 has the hot wire crap as well, but the BIOS is bloody awful. Cant stand the UI, much prefer the Asus or Gigabyte UI's in the BIOS. This whole interactive BIOS is just meh.



haha also got the intel stock cooler so think that might be hampering it a little, still it's better than nothing 

What's hot wire? nvm I just used google (go me!) meh not something I'd be interested in, I'm more of a medium than hardcore overclocker


----------



## RCoon (Aug 23, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> haha also got the intel stock cooler so think that might be hampering it a little, still it's better than nothing
> 
> What's hot wire? nvm I just used google (go me!) meh not something I'd be interested in, I'm more of a medium than hardcore overclocker



I never used it, no point in doing, especially with my ultra power hungry chip. The board has decent VRM's and OCing potential, that's the only reason I bought it. Sometimes reviews cant account for personal preference, like retarded BIOS interfaces.
Stock cooler is awful, but on stock volts its fine, it'd probably be even better on a delid to.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 23, 2013)

I just like playing with shit and doing things a bit different, I love overclocking and benching.

ever since I saw cadaveca post a pic of how he hotwired the matrix (when I first joined) I instantly wanted to do it. 

but my rig has sort of gone wherever budget allows. next on the list is 7970dcII 3770k/rog mobo

and a block for gfx


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 23, 2013)

Yea I'm hoping at changing mine to Corsair 650d, 240GB SSD, AIO WC, modular PSU and new motherboard by Christmas, here's hoping


----------



## d1nky (Aug 23, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Yea I'm hoping at changing mine to Corsair 650d, 240GB SSD, AIO WC, modular PSU and new motherboard by Christmas, here's hoping



yea at least we got hope LOL


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm quite happy with mine, could do with a new PSU and CPU but it does everything pretty well. Tried BF3 and it was around 45-55fps.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 23, 2013)

Something invaded my house.





 More to come, maybe in 10 hours when im done.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 23, 2013)

I know where to get a fortress now 

You better blank the address in case something nasty gets sent your way


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 23, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> I know where to get a fortress now
> 
> You better blank the address in case something nasty gets sent your way



It's not a Fortress 

That was my OLD old case.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 23, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> It's not a Fortress
> 
> That was my OLD old case.



In that case, mystery gift 

(pun not intended)


----------



## d1nky (Aug 23, 2013)

LOL mistake no.1 post address on net!

im getting an upgrade itch!


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 23, 2013)

d1nky said:


> LOL mistake no.1 post address on net!
> 
> im getting an upgrade itch!



Yeah, I asked mods to delete the pic.  Job done!  Thanks TPU mods.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 23, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Yeah, I asked mods to delete the pic.  Job done!  Thanks TPU mods.



I wrote it down and im half way through writing hate mail!


----------



## RCoon (Aug 23, 2013)

I just fucked up. I now have a 780 paperweight. One of the vrms came off in my fucking hand :[ also sorry for address crap. God im so screwed. Gonna be pcless for a while


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I just fucked up. I now have a 780 paperweight. One of the vrms came off in my fucking hand :[ also sorry for address crap. God im so screwed. Gonna be pcless for a while



What happened


----------



## d1nky (Aug 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I just fucked up. I now have a 780 paperweight. One of the vrms came off in my fucking hand :[ also sorry for address crap. God im so screwed. Gonna be pcless for a while



holy fucking shit, if I were you try get it repaired or make the best excuse and rma

so sorry to hear that man!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I just fucked up. I now have a 780 paperweight. One of the vrms came off in my fucking hand :[ also sorry for address crap. God im so screwed. Gonna be pcless for a while


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 23, 2013)

d1nky said:


> holy fucking shit, if I were you try get it repaired or make the best excuse and rma
> 
> so sorry to hear that man!



Say the videocard gremlins stole it. Or say that it heated up so much it just fell off


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I just fucked up. I now have a 780 paperweight. One of the vrms came off in my fucking hand :[ also sorry for address crap. God im so screwed. Gonna be pcless for a while



No need to apologise for address. There 's a good chance that vrm could be soldered back on by someone with know how.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 23, 2013)

I reckon an attempt or RMA would be a good bet. depends if there were any warranty stickers etc.

but id play dumb and be like ''well I was playing bf3 for several hours and I think the fan stopped, i reset my pc and nothing happened''


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 23, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I reckon an attempt or RMA would be a good bet. depends if there were any warranty stickers etc.
> 
> but id play dumb and be like ''well I was playing bf3 for several hours and I think the fan stopped, i reset my pc and nothing happened''



Good luck!


----------



## d1nky (Aug 23, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Good luck!



LOL ive said worse..

RMA for 'it whistles really loudly on some games' etc


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 23, 2013)

d1nky said:


> LOL ive said worse..
> 
> RMA for 'it whistles really loudly on some games' etc



If it doesn't look like you pluck the VRM off I think you should be able to go through easily.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 23, 2013)

If you take a clear photo of it and post it, someone might have a suggestion about if it can be fixed by a precision solder job or whatever.

For future reference, Scan do Scan Insure which covers for all installation damage which takes the heat out of installing waterblocks etc.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 23, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> No need to apologise for address. There 's a good chance that vrm could be soldered back on by someone with know how.



Don't bother, just carefully superglue it, then rma and hope for the best, likely that they will just pop the card in, see it's not working and warranty replace, to be honest there is not too much diagnostics these days, that takes time and money.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 23, 2013)

blowtorch the area where the vrm dropped off, lightly toast the back of the fallen vrm enough to even melt it - send it back and say it caught fire.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 23, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/2809251840/h026DED57/



That is a bit harsh 

And sad for your loss Rcoon, we've all fucked up at some point though. *hugs Rcoon*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 23, 2013)

I was hoping to start some sort of gif/pic war. sadly it didnt catch on


----------



## RCoon (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey guys, got the PC put together and it looks great. For now I've ordered a GTX 780 for tomorrow delivery. I'm now in debt for 2 months. 
The VRM came of while i was removing the heatsinks. Every other one came of fine, this one seemed to have particularly weak solder. Literally just fell off the board. The solder strips than bend round and attach to the PCB were insanely brittle and snapped off the sides. I went out and bought a Butane micro soldering iron and some flux and solder, but it wouldnt stick, and you needed a machine with bug eyes to get the thing back on.
I've taken the cooler off, not sure how Gigabyte are with removing coolers and warranty, but I'll superglue the VRM back on (if I can find it lol) and put in for an RMA and see what happens.

Sorry, phone is shite


----------



## d1nky (Aug 24, 2013)

I send my deepest condolences! may you rise above these tough and painful times!

thoughts with you and the hardware!

LOL always wanted to say that for dead hardware


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 24, 2013)

Judging by this thread Id say youre screwed unless they dont know that you attempted to remove the cooler. European Warranty policies are rather unnecessarily strict compared to other regions.

XFX & Sapphire have been known to put 'void if removed' stickers over the screwheads so they will know straight away if you tried to take the cooler off if you return the card. Never had a gigabyte card so can't really comment if they do the same thing.

Theres also nothing on their website that states their warranty policies so you could get lucky


----------



## RCoon (Aug 24, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Judging by this thread Id say youre screwed unless they dont know that you attempted to remove the cooler. European Warranty policies are rather unnecessarily strict compared to other regions.
> 
> XFX & Sapphire have been known to put 'void if removed' stickers over the screwheads so they will know straight away if you tried to take the cooler off if you return the card. Never had a gigabyte card so can't really comment if they do the same thing.
> 
> Theres also nothing on their website that states their warranty policies so you could get lucky



Filled in the RMA request to Ebuyer, told them I removed the cooler so I can only wait and see.
Looks like new now though! I'll get my precision blowtorch and toast the rear of the VRM section. Make it look like the solder assploded off.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 24, 2013)

Worst case scenario - they accept it for RMA then return it and make you pay shipping because they found out you removed the cooler. you try to RMA directly through gigabyte but they either won't accept it direct like Sapphire. Powercolor and other GPU partners then you would be pretty much SoL & seriously out of pocket.

Good luck


----------



## RCoon (Aug 24, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Worst case scenario - they accept it for RMA then return it and make you pay shipping because they found out you removed the cooler. you try to RMA directly through gigabyte but they either won't accept it direct like Sapphire. Powercolor and other GPU partners then you would be pretty much SoL & seriously out of pocket.
> 
> Good luck



Gigabyte only do RMA's through the retailers. I've told ebuyer the cooler has been removed and the card is now bare, so they cant ask for me to ship it and then afterwards bitch and moan the cooler has been removed. Either they take it cooler-less and i get maybe slightly lucky, or they dont. Either way, I might claim on the house contents insurance.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 24, 2013)

if they refuse the rma, send me it


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 24, 2013)

FUCK Microshit games for Windows Live, what a fucking POS /theend


----------



## RCoon (Aug 24, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> FUCK Microshit games for Windows Live, what a fucking POS /theend



isn't it being shutdown soon/today?
God I hate having to use my phone :/


----------



## vega22 (Aug 24, 2013)

unlucky rcoon 

that looks nastey that man 

i would of just slapped it back together and sent it back playing dumb me.

my graphics card stopped working, why you sell me a faulty card shop?

and hoped for the best. i wouldnt of told them i had took it to bits as they will do the same and look for a reason to refuse now i think.

good luck with the rma dude


----------



## RCoon (Aug 24, 2013)

My order on ebuyer just says order accepted, not processed or shipped. I paid for Saturday delivery, and the order form even says 24/08. So eitther their system is slow or they decided not to honor my delivery for today :|


----------



## d1nky (Aug 24, 2013)

RCoon said:


> My order on ebuyer just says order accepted, not processed or shipped. I paid for Saturday delivery, and the order form even says 24/08. So eitther their system is slow or they decided not to honor my delivery for today :|



I posted about ebuyer the other day, they say they accept orders up to 10 or 11pm for an extra £.

I done the same next day delivery, for a friday ordered at around 7pm.... NEXT day nada!


phoned them up, we cant cancel because its been placed. urmm well I paid extra blah blah blah.


then I said look cancel the order, ill buy something different and get a Saturday delivery


the bitch is a bitch on the phone btw! their excuse paypal didn't transfer the monies!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 24, 2013)

RCoon said:


> isn't it being shutdown soon/today?
> God I hate having to use my phone :/



I dunno man, decided to play Arkham city for the first time in a while and it literally took 10 mins to install, update, restart Windows games live, it's a POS and I don't like it


----------



## RCoon (Aug 24, 2013)

Anybody know where I can buy an R22 VRM from? I can solder the thing on myself quite easily, but the one I have the solder strips have come off.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 24, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Anybody know where I can buy an R22 VRM from? I can solder the thing on myself quite easily, but the one I have the solder strips have come off.



The VRM is the chip, the r22 thing is an inductor.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 24, 2013)

tigger said:


> The VRM is the chip, the r22 thing is an inductor.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130824/WP_000150.jpg



Thanks, know where I can get a similarly sized R22 inductor?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 24, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Thanks, know where I can get a similarly sized R22 inductor?



There is a few on ebay that are similar, but I don't know if they would work. You may be able to find out by google what the ones on that card are rated at 40A/60A etc and find something similar on ebay. Also they are not soldered on the normal way, my guess is they heat up the component, in this case the inductor, and the solder on the connector pads melts making the connection.

I think the R22 may be only a number designated in the manufacturing plant, I have no idea which company actually makes them. W1zzard may know but I'm unsure.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 24, 2013)

tigger said:


> There is a few on ebay that are similar, but I don't know if they would work. You may be able to find out by google what the ones on that card are rated at 40A/60A etc and find something similar on ebay. Also they are not soldered on the normal way, my guess is they heat up the component, in this case the inductor, and the solder on the connector pads melts making the connection.
> 
> I think the R22 may be only a number designated in the manufacturing plant, I have no idea which company actually makes them. W1zzard may know but I'm unsure.



Two tiny blobs (and I mean tiny) on the PCB where it connects, then yes, heat up the flat panels on the inductor until the solder melts to it. There is an alternative way but the surrounding chips are too close to heat up the base of the PCB itself and drop the inductor onto it. I'll email w1zzard.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 24, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Two tiny blobs (and I mean tiny) on the PCB where it connects, then yes, heat up the flat panels on the inductor until the solder melts to it. There is an alternative way but the surrounding chips are too close to heat up the base of the PCB itself and drop the inductor onto it. I'll email w1zzard.



I think the machines used to fit them, heat up the component very quickly so as not to damage it, I'm not sure how you would do it, but you can't really heat up the back of the card, the heat will not transfer to the connectors properly. The only way would be heating up the component itself, or using a very fine pointed soldering iron maybe.

Found this may be useful-

http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=399&pgno=4


----------



## RCoon (Aug 24, 2013)

tigger said:


> I think the machines used to fit them, heat up the component very quickly so as not to damage it, I'm not sure how you would do it, but you can't really heat up the back of the card, the heat will not transfer to the connectors properly. The only way would be heating up the component itself, or using a very fine pointed soldering iron maybe.
> 
> Found this may be useful-
> 
> http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=399&pgno=4



Yeah I read that already. Just need a fine point iron (which I have) and a new inductor. I can heat the metal on the sides of the inductor to melt the solder.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 24, 2013)

how recent are these inductors? I have 2 spare cards lying around 1nvidia 1amd and 1 is bust.

if theres no chance an R22 being on a gts450 or HD6850 then I wont open them up


----------



## RCoon (Aug 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> how recent are these inductors? I have 2 spare cards lying around 1nvidia 1amd and 1 is bust.
> 
> if theres no chance an R22 being on a gts450 or HD6850 then I wont open them up



Depends what ampage the 780 ones are. Waiting on a reply from w1zzard to tell me what ohm and ampage inductors I need.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 24, 2013)

Quick question: is it safe to keep CPU in motherboard socket while they are both in the motherboard box?


----------



## RCoon (Aug 24, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Quick question: is it safe to keep CPU in motherboard socket while they are both in the motherboard box?



Yeah, why wouldnt it be?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 24, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Yeah, why wouldnt it be?



Static or something idk. Transporting stuff can be a mightmare. Better to confirm.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 24, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Static or something idk. Transporting stuff can be a mightmare. Better to confirm.



I always leave CPU's in the socket, when moving them about and other houses etc.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 25, 2013)

Figured I may as well show off what I've done so far.
Many thanks to 54th Void for, well, essentially everything the case has.















God I hate my phone.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 25, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Figured I may as well show off what I've done so far.
> Many thanks to 54th Void for, well, essentially everything the case has.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130825/WP_000151.jpg
> ...



Ah, one case, three rads?  You can't beat the TJ07 for water goodness.  (well you can but not without being ugly).

If you're quite happy RCoon, if you get a chance can you visit my heatware account (in sig) and give some feedback.

And for public record, as I'm not sure if RCoon has a heatware account, the man pays up without any fuss and was a pleasure doing business with. 

Cheers matey


----------



## RCoon (Aug 25, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Ah, one case, three rads?  You can't beat the TJ07 for water goodness.  (well you can but not without being ugly).
> 
> If you're quite happy RCoon, if you get a chance can you visit my heatware account (in sig) and give some feedback.
> 
> ...



Have done 
Apparently I do http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=89309


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 25, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Have done
> Apparently I do http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=89309



I just popped your Heatware cherry.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 26, 2013)

What a bunch of fucking noobs, thought i'd have a bash at L4D2 tonight and there was me, 2 other randoms and the CPU playing Zoe, I spawned in the middle of the map half dead and got twatted off a hunter, I had to ask someone for health as the other 2 guys were oblivious, they kept running off way ahead leaving all the hording zombies behind for me to clean up then when I type in for them to stop running so far a fucking head and actually co operate I get voted out and kicked, I killed the most special and general kills though...  guess that tells it's own story

Seriously L4d is all about co op can't stand these dickheads who just run about randomly letting everyone else clean up their shit for them, works really well when you have people who know this and you can have a really good session working together  

Anyone up for an hour or 2 tonight?


----------



## d1nky (Aug 26, 2013)

im up playing justcause2. I redone my loop, got a shit mount tho  but modded the vrms with an AMD fan and added lighting!






and wtf is L4d?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 26, 2013)

d1nky said:


> and wtf is L4d?



Left 4 Dead?


----------



## d1nky (Aug 26, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Left 4 Dead?



sounds violent, im playing pokemon instead!


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 26, 2013)

d1nky said:


> sounds violent, im playing pokemon instead!



Your standard zombie shooter 

I think pokemon is just as violent, you are training animals to fight each other.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 26, 2013)

d1nky said:


> and wtf is L4d?



 wash your mouth out 



Fourstaff said:


> One of the best zombie shooters ever



I fixed for you


----------



## d1nky (Aug 27, 2013)

im sorry please don't hurt me!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 27, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> wash your mouth out
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed for you



I've got L4D2 installed, add me on steam if you like, it's tigger of course


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 27, 2013)

tigger said:


> I've got L4D2 installed, add me on steam if you like, it's tigger of course



Think am gonna have to go bed soon work in morning  boooooo!! got half an hour in me or another time  

P.S added


----------



## RCoon (Aug 27, 2013)

Well Gigabyte have refused to repair the card. I asked them if I could send it in and have a new inductor soldered on for whatever they wanted to charge for it, but they simply said the warranty was void, so as far as they are concerned they dont have to do a thing about it.
Such a throw-away society. You'd think somebody would at least offer services to fix such simple things, or at least sell me a damn 780 inductor for £1.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 27, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Well Gigabyte have refused to repair the card. I asked them if I could send it in and have a new inductor soldered on for whatever they wanted to charge for it, but they simply said the warranty was void, so as far as they are concerned they dont have to do a thing about it.
> Such a throw-away society. You'd think somebody would at least offer services to fix such simple things, or at least sell me a damn 780 inductor for £1.



have you still got the card?! 


maybe you could do that brutal hard mod, the cut of the pcb is beyond the inductors up to the mosfets.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 27, 2013)

d1nky said:


> have you still got the card?!
> 
> 
> maybe you could do that brutal hard mod, the cut of the pcb is beyond the inductors up to the mosfets.



Yeah I saw the mod and was tempted to try it. I'm talking with NVidia direct now, if they say no, I'm gonna buy an epower and solder it on.

LOL @ NVIDIA:

 Ahmed: 
Hi, my name is Ahmed. How may I help you?
 Nathan Layhe:
 Hi, I bought a GTX 780 a few months back, removed the cooler, water cooled my PC etc. Last week I removed the watercooler, and one of the R22 inductors came off with it. I contacted the retailer, and Gigabyte, but neither of them are willing to let me send the card in for repair. I am willing to pay to have a new inductor soldered on, but they refuse because its not under warranty. I know the warranty is void, but i am willing to pay to have an inductor soldered on! At the very least, could somebody direct me to somewhere I can buy an R22 inductor and I will solder it on myself.
 Ahmed has left the chat.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 27, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Yeah I saw the mod and was tempted to try it. I'm talking with NVidia direct now, if they say no, I'm gonna buy an epower and solder it on.
> 
> LOL @ NVIDIA:
> 
> ...



ahahahaaaaaaaaa you just blew his mind with magic!


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 27, 2013)

Nvidia, best customer service ever.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 27, 2013)

Well NVidia said that gigabyte should accept the card for repair and charge me for it due to the lack of warranty. I'm happy with that, but Gigabyte said its not under warranty so they wont repair it???


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 27, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Well NVidia said that gigabyte should accept the card for repair and charge me for it due to the lack of warranty. I'm happy with that, but Gigabyte said its not under warranty so they wont repair it???



Ah have you asked if they will repair with cost? Or they refuse to repair flat out?

Anyone tried Intel SRT caching?


----------



## d1nky (Aug 27, 2013)

ah the perfect scapegoat dip dive and duck!

hard modding may be the only choice left, unless (new 780 swap stickers send back as broke)

I didn't say that!


----------



## RCoon (Aug 27, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Ah have you asked if they will repair with cost? Or they refuse to repair flat out?
> 
> Anyone tried Intel SRT caching?



I told them both, I am willing to pay for any repairs, gigabyte just said no, not under warranty so we dont have to do anything.

SRT caching, is that using an SSD as cache for a HDD? In which case yes, and it sucked.



d1nky said:


> ah the perfect scapegoat dip dive and duck!
> 
> hard modding may be the only choice left, unless (new 780 swap stickers send back as broke)
> 
> I didn't say that!



New Zotac 780 is arriving tomorrow, going to drop the cooler from that onto the old 780, swap a few stickers and go from there. Hard modding will happen if all avenues fail.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 27, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I told them both, I am willing to pay for any repairs, gigabyte just said no, not under warranty so we dont have to do anything.
> 
> SRT caching, is that using an SSD as cache for a HDD? In which case yes, and it sucked.
> 
> ...



If you swap stickers and send it back won't gigabummers be suspicious?

EDIT, aah are you gonna send it back as the new Zotac one?


----------



## d1nky (Aug 27, 2013)

tigger said:


> If you swap stickers and send it back won't gigabummers be suspicious?



half of them dont even notice, ive known of worse to be done (not same colour pcb etc) 

most bum cards don't even get checked, ive rmad quite a bit of stuff and never got any feedback (even when the item was perfectly good)

and you can always blame the retailer, ebuyer a p.o.s and get this all the time btw. look at their reviews!


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 27, 2013)

tigger said:


> If you swap stickers and send it back won't gigabummers be suspicious?



I dont think Zotac will accept something from Gigabyte


----------



## d1nky (Aug 27, 2013)

if its reference design and no printing on pcb then should be ok


----------



## Iceni (Aug 27, 2013)

make sure you swap all the labels on the cards. Other than that you should be fine. 

All their going to do is ram it in a test bed, see no life and send a replacement.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 27, 2013)

NVidia told me Gigabyte must fix it.
Gigabyte sent me this:

Dear Sir,



Sorry, this graphic card not repair here want send to Nvidia , if no cooler heatsink Nvidia not accept.

Regards.

Returns Dept.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 27, 2013)

RCoon said:


> NVidia told me Gigabyte must fix it.
> Gigabyte sent me this:
> 
> Dear Sir,
> ...



theyre just scapegoating, I bet they got taught to do this in training. saves them money if they repeated on thousands of customers. 

see if the transplant can be done and send it back in a different name or something.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 27, 2013)

d1nky said:


> theyre just scapegoating, I bet they got taught to do this in training. saves them money if they repeated on thousands of customers.
> 
> see if the transplant can be done and send it back in a different name or something.



You see Zotac dont penalise you for removing the cooler  And Gigabyte refuse to do anything if there isnt a cooler on the card. Catch my drift?

So i was in a conference call with an NVidia rep, and i started forwarding him on the emails I've been getting from Gigabyte. Needless to say he was concerned, and a little angry, so he got into a conference call with somebody at Gigabyte. He put us in the same call, asked me to describe my situation to the Gigabyte UK guy, and he said nothing and disconnected! The NVidia rep apologised for the Gigabyte guys insolence, and gave me a direct line number to Gigabyte UK support to take it up with them, and gave me NVidia's full support with the matter!
I've got a little work to finish of this afternoon, but I'll give Gigabyte a call, and reference them my wonderful call with NVidia (which they then transcripted and emailed to me to keep as evidence). I've said to Gigabyte the whole way through, I'm more than happy to pay for any of the repair they deem fit, but they just dont want to take this on xD


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 27, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I'm more than happy to pay for any of the repair they deem fit, but they just dont want to take this on xD









Ive always said that Euros were getting shafted when it came to warranties. Bad/Restrictive warranty policies and occasionally ran by people who just dont care at all as you have experienced first hand...

Its not that they CANT do it, its just that they dont want to but +1 to the Nvidia guy who was sad facing Giga right though the conference call.

I wish AMD/Nvidia would tighten their grip a little and make sure that their partners are doing the best they can, not only for THEIR customers but for anyone and everyone who purchases a  GPU through one of their certified partners.

Giga was caught redhanded - maybe you could try pursuing the matter further and see how far you get? you have the perfect reason to do so and also backing from Nvidia, there is no reason why you cant have your questions answered.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 27, 2013)

RCoon said:


> NVidia told me Gigabyte must fix it.
> Gigabyte sent me this:
> 
> Dear Sir,
> ...



I actually see this as Gigabyte saying, if you only send the pcb, they'll do nothing.  I read that as saying they think you no longer have the air cooler to send back with it.  All Gigabyte will do is send the card to get refurbed (and some poor bastard will get it back) and they will send you the new card at the repair cost I imagine.

Genuinely, i think this part 





> if no cooler heatsink Nvidia not accept


 says it all.

Might be all a massive communication cock up?


----------



## RCoon (Aug 27, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> I actually see this as Gigabyte saying, if you only send the pcb, they'll do nothing.  I read that as saying they think you no longer have the air cooler to send back with it.  All Gigabyte will do is send the card to get refurbed (and some poor bastard will get it back) and they will send you the new card at the repair cost I imagine.
> 
> Genuinely, i think this part  says it all.
> 
> Might be all a massive communication cock up?



I agree, that is why I am going to submit an RMA for the giga card with the Zotac card's reference cooler on it. They want an NVidia cooler on it, that's fine, I'm game, I'll play their weird policies - Send them a fucked up card with a perfectly reasonable cooler on it. There arent any identifying serial numbers on the cooler. I called up Giga tech, the guy had no idea what I was talking about, but he admitted to me on the line that they were pretty awkward with their return policies. I asked him straight up if I could buy a damn inductor, he seemed to think they were available but didnt want to speak about it before I had run through a proper RMA.

EDIT: They cant spell their own damn company! These are the people that run RMA!

We really would like to be able to help you but do not have the parts you need, the GV-N780D5-3GD-B graphics card is a reference card from Nvidia and not built by GIGBAYTE.  Normally we do only buy the GPU chipset and build and service the cards directly ourselves using our own designed parts and components.
However the GV-N780D5-3GD-B cards are supported by Nvidia through GIGBAYTE, what we mean by this is GIGABYTE will support warranty with you directly by swapping the card under RMA conditions for a working model we then send the faulty cards back to Nvidia for replacement or fix.
We do not have any spare parts to fix, sell or send you as Nvidia supply these reference cards to all manufactures to rebrand.

We are very sorry for not being able to help you more but we cannot give you what we do not have


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 27, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I agree, that is why I am going to submit an RMA for the giga card with the Zotac card's reference cooler on it. They want an NVidia cooler on it, that's fine, I'm game, I'll play their weird policies - Send them a fucked up card with a perfectly reasonable cooler on it. There arent any identifying serial numbers on the cooler. I called up Giga tech, the guy had no idea what I was talking about, but he admitted to me on the line that they were pretty awkward with their return policies. I asked him straight up if I could buy a damn inductor, he seemed to think they were available but didnt want to speak about it before I had run through a proper RMA.
> 
> EDIT: They cant spell their own damn company! These are the people that run RMA!
> 
> ...



So your shit out of luck as your warranty is void? bk to Nvidia you go, might be able to get something more from that rep you were speaking to now they have explained the situation over at gigBAYTE (giggety giggety)


----------



## RCoon (Aug 27, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> So your shit out of luck as your warranty is void? bk to Nvidia you go, might be able to get something more from that rep you were speaking to now they have explained the situation over at gigBAYTE (giggety giggety)



You bet I went back to my NVidia rep. Sent him through all the emails. He said to lie through my teeth, reattach the cooler and act ignorant. If they complain about the cooler being removed, he said to push it, if they refused the warranty, he said that might happen as they are in their right to refuse it. He did however say he would ask the NVidia HW engineers for a source supplier from Foxconn to get some inductors to me if the RMA failed, to ask for him personally and he would give me the details.

Thank you Ray from NVidia. Fuck you Gok Wan from Gigabait.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 27, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I agree, that is why I am going to submit an RMA for the giga card with the Zotac card's reference cooler on it. They want an NVidia cooler on it, that's fine, I'm game, I'll play their weird policies -  ...



I know where you're coming from but the practicalities are that all reference Titan and 780's are bought directly from Nvidia.  All the brands do is slap a sticker on it and probably also their own BIOS.

They wont be lying when they say they have no cooler.  I'm guessing you don't have the reference cooler for it anymore judging by the fact you're going to send the Zotac one?



RCoon said:


> Thank you Ray from NVidia. Fuck you Gok Wan from Gigabait.



Well, that's pretty cool of Nvidia if it all goes through.  And lol at Gok Wan.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 27, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> I know where you're coming from but the practicalities are that all reference Titan and 780's are bought directly from Nvidia.  All the brands do is slap a sticker on it and probably also their own BIOS.
> 
> They wont be lying when they say they have no cooler.  I'm guessing you don't have the reference cooler for it anymore judging by the fact you're going to send the Zotac one?
> 
> ...



I knew they have no cooler, they are saying they have no inductors, as that's what I asked for.
No I dont have the Giga reference cooler as i modded it to fit a universal waterblock around the inside of the shroud so I could keep the casing around a water cooled die.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 27, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I knew they have no cooler, they are saying they have no inductors, as that's what I asked for.
> No I dont have the Giga reference cooler as i modded it to fit a universal waterblock around the inside of the shroud so I could keep the casing around a water cooled die.



Ahhh, I see.  I saw some like that on the OCN forums.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 27, 2013)

is the zotac and giga shroud and heatsink the same?! 

you've got several opportunities here, but I wouldn't be using the same name on RMA lol

gok wan will fuck ya shit up!


----------



## RCoon (Aug 27, 2013)

d1nky said:


> is the zotac and giga shroud and heatsink the same?!
> 
> you've got several opportunities here, but I wouldn't be using the same name on RMA lol
> 
> gok wan will fuck ya shit up!



They're both reference cards (Makes water cooling blocks easier to source) so yeah.
For some reason the Giga UK call centre wasnt indian, rather the other east asian counterparts. Props to the guy on the tech line, he had no clue but was nice as pie. The RMA inquiry dept were assholes though.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 27, 2013)

RCoon said:


> They're both reference cards (Makes water cooling blocks easier to source) so yeah.
> For some reason the Giga UK call centre wasnt indian, rather the other east asian counterparts. Props to the guy on the tech line, he had no clue but was nice as pie. The RMA inquiry dept were assholes though.



I don't see the problem then, I think what youre doing is right. put it all together and send it off, maybe you shouldn't of said so much but hey. if they refuse it, do a transplant and send to zotac, if they refuse it then sell it on ebay 'brand new' 

its a shame that these reps/correspondents don't know much (usually)


----------



## RCoon (Aug 27, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I don't see the problem then, I think what youre doing is right. put it all together and send it off, maybe you shouldn't of said so much but hey. if they refuse it, do a transplant and send to zotac, if they refuse it then sell it on ebay 'brand new'
> 
> its a shame that these reps/correspondents don't know much (usually)



My RMA with Ebuyer (Gigabyte prefer it if you RMA through the retailer) has been referred to management apparently during processing for the last 4 days. I sent them an update telling them I had a transcript from NVidia regarding advice if they needed proof xD


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 27, 2013)

Buy an EVGA next time......better customer service IMO.......Plus they are American and everyone knows Americans kick ass.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 27, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Buy an EVGA next time......better customer service IMO.......Plus they are EVGA and everyone knows Americans kick ass films are great.



fixed


----------



## RCoon (Aug 27, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Buy an EVGA next time......better customer service IMO.......Plus they are American and everyone knows Americans kick ass.



I'm buying Zotac next time, they dont have retarded cooler warranty voids.

I also preferred your previous avatar.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 27, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I'm buying Zotac next time, they dont have retarded cooler warranty voids.



All joking aside I don't believe EVGA does either. However I dunno if they sell them over the pond or what the mark up would be. However in my use of them they do make GREAT cards. Erocker had a bad run with them I think but most people I know with EVGA love em.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 27, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> All joking aside I don't believe EVGA does either. However I dunno if they sell them over the pond or what the mark up would be. However in my use of them they do make GREAT cards. Erocker had a bad run with them I think but most people I know with EVGA love em.



EVGA's are awesome cards. No doubt about that, the markup is totally worth it, and the voltage customisation is great. Also their phone operators speak english, which is great. Unfortunately Zotac is £100 cheaper than EVGA, and I was only after a reference card to fit my existing full cover waterblock.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 27, 2013)

I think EVGA's tend to be a little more pricier then the other cards. Ive also heard mixed reviews about their support.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 27, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think EVGA's tend to be a little more pricier then the other cards. Ive also heard mixed reviews about their support.



I think the classified is totally worth the price, their 6xx series was slightly stupid with stock coolers though, but they had a couple of decent cooler's on the better cards.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 28, 2013)

After all this long mess, Gigabyte have requested I run my card's RMA through Ebuyer, as they deal with these things through retailers. Guess it's up to Ebuyer's disgression now, and it's still "pending management referral".


----------



## d1nky (Aug 28, 2013)

RCoon said:


> After all this long mess, Gigabyte have requested I run my card's RMA through Ebuyer, as they deal with these things through retailers. Guess it's up to Ebuyer's disgression now, and it's still "pending management referral".



I hope you make some progress with this. would you be keeping both 780s if all is good?! that would be pretty awesome.

I was thinking of a different block, but looking at the reviews these raystorms are at near top in performance, and I didn't realise £50 just for the block


----------



## RCoon (Aug 28, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I hope you make some progress with this. would you be keeping both 780s if all is good?! that would be pretty awesome.
> 
> I was thinking of a different block, but looking at the reviews these raystorms are at near top in performance, and I didn't realise £50 just for the block



Yeah I'll keep the both of them and get a block for the second if it makes it to the land of the living, though I am almost certain this will stay a paperweight. I just dont have any faith in Ebuyer!

Yeah these raystorm blocks are excellent value for money. You'd have to spend £100+ to get anything particularly better in terms of heat transfer.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 28, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I just dont have any faith in Ebuyer!



It will be a big win for you if you get the RMA

Whilst I hope you do manage to RMA it and get a replacement, you couldn't really blame Ebuyer or gigbayte if you didn't as you did void the warranty removing the original cooler. 

Not saying I haven't done similar, I fried a 2500k and sent it for RMA, although I would have been butt hurt if I hadn't got a replacement I couldn't really blame Intel as I voided the warranty and was prepared to lose.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 28, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> It will be a big win for you if you get the RMA
> 
> Whilst I hope you do manage to RMA it and get a replacement, you couldn't really blame Ebuyer or gigbayte if you didn't as you did void the warranty removing the original cooler.
> 
> Not saying I haven't done similar, I fried a 2500k and sent it for RMA, although I would have been butt hurt if I hadn't got a replacement I couldn't really blame Intel as I voided the warranty and was prepared to lose.



Zotac card has arrived! Got my splinter cell token too xD
Yeah I'm fully expecting them to reject the RMA, but luckily Ray from NVidia will send me an inductor from Foxconn if I need one so I can repair it myself.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 28, 2013)

RCoon said:


> but luckily Ray from NVidia will send me an inductor from Foxconn if I need one so I can repair it myself.



#GoodGuyRay


----------



## d1nky (Aug 28, 2013)

well my washing went bust the other day, had the repair guy around just now. and it works perfectly and he didn't even touch it hahaha!

got some wet n dry and will be lapping my 4100 and whatever else I can find!

congrats on the 780 rcoon, i'll LOL if its not volt locked!


----------



## RCoon (Aug 28, 2013)

d1nky said:


> well my washing went bust the other day, had the repair guy around just now. and it works perfectly and he didn't even touch it hahaha!
> 
> got some wet n dry and will be lapping my 4100 and whatever else I can find!
> 
> congrats on the 780 rcoon, i'll LOL if its not volt locked!



I'll laugh harder if it has 2688 shaders 
Washing machines are too expensive, the bearing on ours has broken at least once a year, every year, and its got like 8 years warranty on it. It would almost be cheaper for the company to just give us a new washing machine -_-
I lapped my H100 with wet n dry, i found it easier to stretch the paper over a perfect block and rub the copper around on the paper-clad block. Kept it slightly straighter for me.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 28, 2013)

did you use oil or spirits?

I was going to use oil, a few articles used gun oil. but I decided I wanted something to drink at the same time so using methylated spirit

I think im high, theres a face in the sand paper. and I watched 'drag me to hell' lastnight and some crazy bitch put a curse on me!!


----------



## RCoon (Aug 28, 2013)

It's been one hell of an evening. Got home and quickly threw the waterblock on the 780. Removed my GTX 275 so my brother in law could use it for his new work rig. I put everything together, removed all power cables except pump, and started leak testing procedure.
Good job I did.
Two leaks, one from cpu socket, one single drip onto the NEW 780, quickly secured the leak and dried off the GPU. Heard the gurgling and thought everything was ok. Then I heard a very bad sound. Very fast leaking. Looked around the back, the bottom section of the case was filling with liquid, as the 480 rad had a leak in one of its barbs. turned the whole thing off, it carried on leaking. managed to empty the bottom half of the loop, replaced the barb (the leak was caused by a barb that wasnt airtight - that went in the bin) and fixed the last leak. Pulled out my PSU to check.
Water trickled from out of its corners. Dried it off as best I could and now the PSU is sat in my airing cupboard. Going to take the casing off so it can air better. No idea if its perma-fucked or not, I'll find out tomorrow night after work. Everything else seems to work fine, havent even tested the GPU yet, maybe that single drop of water might bugger that too somehow, but its dry now and hasnt had any power.
Things just arent going good for me right now.
Currently leak testing with the server PSU, everything seems fine. Just praying I havent ruined my 1050w PSU  and the new 780

After all that mess I then had to build my brother in law's rig, nice A6800K with my GTX 275, 8GB RAM and a CX600w PSU with a generic MSI motherboard. Samsung SSD too. Spent 3 hours building it, fitting it into the old NZXT Phantom and hooking up the H100 for him, installed windows and set up RAID1 (its for his business as well as light gaming). Finished up, drank some cherry burbon he had saved, he gave me a bottle of wine as payment for all my gear. I went home and continued leak testing.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 28, 2013)

Hmm only just realised that when my phones (AKG 514) are plugged into the jack on my Logitech Z5500's that the realtek software doesn't change from speakers to headphones, so I was messing around a bit in the realtek control panel and changed input from speakers to headphones and what a difference, I can now crank them up as they where really weak and low sounding before  listening to a bit of Euphoric Clubland


----------



## os2wiz (Aug 28, 2013)

Aren't compression fittings more secure than barbs? I would switch it to all compression fittings. By the way hope you weren't under the influence when you did your leak testing! 




RCoon said:


> It's been one hell of an evening. Got home and quickly threw the waterblock on the 780. Removed my GTX 275 so my brother in law could use it for his new work rig. I put everything together, removed all power cables except pump, and started leak testing procedure.
> Good job I did.
> Two leaks, one from cpu socket, one single drip onto the NEW 780, quickly secured the leak and dried off the GPU. Heard the gurgling and thought everything was ok. Then I heard a very bad sound. Very fast leaking. Looked around the back, the bottom section of the case was filling with liquid, as the 480 rad had a leak in one of its barbs. turned the whole thing off, it carried on leaking. managed to empty the bottom half of the loop, replaced the barb (the leak was caused by a barb that wasnt airtight - that went in the bin) and fixed the last leak. Pulled out my PSU to check.
> Water trickled from out of its corners. Dried it off as best I could and now the PSU is sat in my airing cupboard. Going to take the casing off so it can air better. No idea if its perma-fucked or not, I'll find out tomorrow night after work. Everything else seems to work fine, havent even tested the GPU yet, maybe that single drop of water might bugger that too somehow, but its dry now and hasnt had any power.
> ...


----------



## d1nky (Aug 29, 2013)

^^ man youre having some shit luck lately! I didn't trust barbs from the start as I heard horror stories like this. the barbs I got atm have smaller hose on them and sealed with silicon.

I need to replace them tbh!

maybe take some time out from ya rig before it drives you crazy.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 29, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ^^ man youre having some shit luck lately! I didn't trust barbs from the start as I heard horror stories like this. the barbs I got atm have smaller hose on them and sealed with silicon.
> 
> I need to replace them tbh!
> 
> maybe take some time out from ya rig before it drives you crazy.



funny thing is I don't know how I got this barb, its chrome black, and I've never ordered any black barbs, and 54thvoid gave me some nice stubby matte black barbs that fit the tubing perfectly (I used one of his to replace the leaky barb). I should have noticed it was different from the rest. All the other barbs are secure and its been leak tested overnight (I am so very very tired right now), I slept on the sofa. Everything seems fine now, just waiting on a good time to take the psu put of the airing cupboard. Maybe later tonight.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 29, 2013)

RCoon said:


> funny thing is I don't know how I got this barb, its chrome black, and I've never ordered any black barbs, and 54thvoid gave me some nice stubby matte black barbs that fit the tubing perfectly (I used one of his to replace the leaky barb).



I am so happy it wasn't my barbs lol, that would have sucked tremendously.  Take heart that i got coolant between my pcb and block (just a dribble mind) and it was good to go after a while (after not working).


----------



## RCoon (Aug 29, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> I am so happy it wasn't my barbs lol, that would have sucked tremendously.  Take heart that i got coolant between my pcb and block (just a dribble mind) and it was good to go after a while (after not working).



Fortunately your barbs were the cure to my leaks  I only got a spot of coolant on the 780 and it wasnt powered, so I'm certain the GPU is fine after I dab dried it.

This is the barb, I never ordered black barbs so I dont know where it came from. All of mine are chrome Koolance barbs:

http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/1...g-High-Flow-Short-Black-Nickel----_19120.html

The PSU however was drenched. I'll test the PSU on its own tonight so I dont fry something.

EDIT: I also tore out my GTX 275, I simply cant be bothered to incorporate it into my w/c system for the sake of physx and watercooling it. With any luck I'll get the second 780 working in a few months and it can take its place in the system.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2013)

RCoon said:


> EDIT: I also tore out my GTX 275, I simply cant be bothered to incorporate it into my w/c system for the sake of physx and watercooling it. With any luck I'll get the second 780 working in a few months and it can take its place in the system.



Just checking your specs - Do you actually game at 144hz??


----------



## RCoon (Aug 29, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just checking your specs - Do you actually game at 144hz??



Yeah ofc. I play a lot of counterstrike GO, so monitor gets set to max. Hence the beefy GPU, Eye candy doesnt interest me much, but fluid frames do (Also the reason I moved away from 7950 crossfire). Skyrim however goes batshit crazy at 144hz, so it gets limited to 59FPS.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2013)

Do you reckon I can run BF3 at 144hz with my setup? lol


----------



## RCoon (Aug 29, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Do you reckon I can run BF3 at 144hz with my setup? lol



Yeah, I find BF3 isnt very taxing at all, you could probably run it far past 144hz with SLI. I find poorly ported games just dont run much higher than 50-60FPS which is annoying.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2013)

Hmmm 2560x1440 27" or a 144Hz 1920x1080?


----------



## RCoon (Aug 29, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hmmm 2560x1440 27" or a 144Hz 1920x1080?



1440 everytime. I only find 144hz useful for shooters, which I only play 2 of


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 29, 2013)

What fans do those of you who use water cooling use? 
I've rebuilt my pc and not too happy with the fan noise, slightly reluctant to got for corsair or noctua's £20 each fans as I need 10..
Any suggestions?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2013)

Scythe GT AP-15 All the way.

Corsair SP fans are also good but they start to howl a little too much for my liking when maxed out, I only run one of them as a case fan that feeds air right to my H80i with the 2x AP-15's

I dont have my AP-15's hooked up to a fan controller, they arent too bad when it comes to noise though some might say otherwise (I think Rcoon is one of them)


----------



## d1nky (Aug 29, 2013)

MightyMission said:


> What fans do those of you who use water cooling use?
> I've rebuilt my pc and not too happy with the fan noise, slightly reluctant to got for corsair or noctua's £20 each fans as I need 10..
> Any suggestions?



I know someone else that had this dilemma and found bundle deals on fans equating to about 20% off.

or the xspc xinruilian fans are rated the same as the corsair sp120s high performance fans at about £4 each

http://www.overclockers.com/xspc-xinruilian-fan


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I know someone else that had this dilemma and found bundle deals on fans equating to about 20% off.
> 
> or the xspc xinruilian fans are rated the same as the corsair sp120s high performance fans at about £4 each
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/xspc-xinruilian-fan



the thing with these fans is they remind me closely of YateLoons - their also as cheap as YL's too!

:EDIT:

Also their not yet available in the UK - only the US/CAN afaik


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 29, 2013)

I found the Xinruilians from specialtech uk (1200rpm model) and watercooling uk (2000rpm model/35dB~3mm static pressure model) via eBay oddly enough, they didn't come up in google search or directly by their respective websites..
So i'll give the 2k rpm models a go and run them at 7v..Cheers guys


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2013)

Id be interested to know how they sound at full whack when you get them


----------



## d1nky (Aug 29, 2013)

ive got them and you can hardly hear them compared to the 10 other high rpm fans


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 29, 2013)

MightyMission said:


> What fans do those of you who use water cooling use?
> I've rebuilt my pc and not too happy with the fan noise, slightly reluctant to got for corsair or noctua's £20 each fans as I need 10..
> Any suggestions?



i got some phobya G 120s 1200rpm they arent bad are available in various bundles including x9 x12 from watercooling.co.uk pretty cheap


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2013)

I dunno, Corsair says their 2300rpm SP120 fan hits about 35dB maxed out the same as a 2000rpm XSPC  - the XSPC runs slower and makes the same amount of noise, my GTs dont make that much noise at all.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 29, 2013)

what about static pressure?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2013)

3.1 h2o on the corsairs. given the fact that the XSPC fans are cheaper and are rated at 3.0 h2o@2k sounds about right.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 29, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 3.1 h2o on the corsairs. given the fact that the XSPC fans are cheaper and are rated at 3.0 h2o@2k sounds about right.



I meant your gt's? lol


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 29, 2013)

I've got a selection of fans already in, from noctua np12 to a couple of deltas that are loud even at 5v...to nexus real silent 12s...
the deltas just take the piss, and are pretty useless for quiet W.C., the nexus have an odd tone that might not be loud but it's definitely an attention grabber. 
The case fans that came supplied with my prodigy are actually reasonable.
I'm hoping as the rad's all have the same FPI, and it's only the thickness that differs, 
having uniform fans might increase performance or at least quieten the pc down while keeping the same temps..

but I've heard constantly good reviews about gt 1450's price/performance and I was looking something around that range.
Again it's the low frequency noise they're supposed to have that concerns me.
I'll try the Xinruilians at full chat and see if they are good.
maybe, i'll look up the phobya's and GT's next month...I think i'm running out of upgrades that interest me haha.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I meant your gt's? lol



Nobody really knows some reviewers calculate it to be 2.9 mmH2o whereas some other people say its closer it 2.02-2.05 mmh2o

2.02 mmh20

Thread with conflicting mmh2o reports

Right now Im idling at 38c - the SP120 which serves as a 'Ramjet' is running around 5-6v, ambient temp in my room is about 24-25'c


----------



## d1nky (Aug 29, 2013)

Review of the Monsoon Collection Compression fitti...

what accent is this?? its fucking annoying lol


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 29, 2013)

Vaguely Yorkshire/lancashire?


----------



## d1nky (Aug 29, 2013)

reminds me of devo, 'fucking boshty matee'

LOL


----------



## RCoon (Aug 29, 2013)

PC didnt post went I put it all back together. Was fiddling. Then all of a sudden.

IT LIVES!















EDIT:
Changed my mind, LED's looked crappy. Darker looks better.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 29, 2013)

RCoon said:


> PC didnt post went I put it all back together. Was fiddling. Then all of a sudden.
> 
> IT LIVES!
> 
> ...



hey im glad to see youre up and running, but don't shoot me... I prefer the white one 

and get some proper fittings already!!


----------



## RCoon (Aug 29, 2013)

d1nky said:


> hey im glad to see youre up and running, but don't shoot me... I prefer the white one
> 
> and get some proper fittings already!!



Aesthetically the white one was stylish, but I gotta say this case is far more useful for enthusiasts. Much better cooling, its insane, GPU is idling at 26 degrees xD


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 30, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Aesthetically the white one was stylish, but I gotta say this case is far more useful for enthusiasts. Much better cooling, its insane, GPU is idling at 26 degrees xD



That's one of the best cases ever made imho, and spiffing show old chap.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 30, 2013)

tigger said:


> spiffing show old chap.



I come here for stuff like this.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 30, 2013)

I love how the new Nexus 7 2 has a screen resolution of 1920 x 1200 ON A 7 INCH SCREEN, and yet monitor manufacturers cant seem to get it into their thick skulls that everybody else wants that kind of resolution at such an affordable price on something almost 4 times the size -_-


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 30, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I love how the new Nexus 7 2 has a screen resolution of 1920 x 1200 ON A 7 INCH SCREEN, and yet monitor manufacturers cant seem to get it into their thick skulls that everybody else wants that kind of resolution at such an affordable price on something almost 4 times the size -_-



I think manufacturing problems scale up exponentially with screen size, manufacturing a UHD on a 14" is probably more than 4x harder. Plus there is the cost of tooling change, and general disruption of the change. Most screen manufacturers are running on low margins (iirc),so it will take some time before they completely make the change. And then there is a minor issue of 1200 falling out of favour because it offers little marketing advantage and increased manufacturing cost.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 30, 2013)

are there any 120hz monitors that don't cost more than £150?

im fed up with eyefinity, TV and basically using my small one again. I need a happy medium which aint going to cost loads!


----------



## RCoon (Aug 30, 2013)

d1nky said:


> are there any 120hz monitors that don't cost more than £150?
> 
> im fed up with eyefinity, TV and basically using my small one again. I need a happy medium which aint going to cost loads!



BenQ's are exceedingly reliable for the price. I think the lowest I've seen one for £180, maybe worth checking amazon, as they regularly have deals on my monitor, and I have no complaints.

EDIT: Its definitely worth investing in a Spyder4Elite. I use it to calibrate both my monitors automatically, it corrects colour and contrast etc so colours look as they should. You'd be amazed how wrong monitors are calibrated from the factory.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 2, 2013)

what the hell is going on with AMD prices??!

everything I see gets cheaper and cheaper


example: 8350 £130

http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials...cessor+-+Retail&utm_campaign=newsletter020913


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2013)

d1nky said:


> what the hell is going on with AMD prices??!
> 
> everything I see gets cheaper and cheaper
> 
> ...



If your buying then buy it - Dont question why prices are falling, they could go back up next week!

On a fun note - Ive just landed myself a Synology DS213J 2-bay NAS. Im running out of storage and i really need to start shuffling and organising my files better. For the time being ive opted for 2 of them dreaded 3TB Toshiba hard drives because the price fell to £78. I know there are bad feedback on newegg/NICX about them but all of the UK reviews if not all of them have been very positive. 8.4/10 from 79 reviews on Reevo. Some of the bad reviews were about how the item wasnt packaged very well or it looked like someones dog went at it. Very few reports of DoAs - overall very positive reviews.

the NAS comes with 2 USB 2.0 ports on it and i have 1 4TB External hard drive that i can add to it to boost the storage capacity.

Im still looking to pull at least 2 hard drives out of my PC case.

1. Plextor M5 SSD/Bootdrive (stays)

2.Samsung HD154UI/Dumpdrive (Removing/Soon to be decommissioned due to age & what im guessing are 3 bad sectors)

3. WDC WD1502FAEX/Dumpdrive

4. WDC WD1502FAEX/Games

5. WD20EARS/Dumpdrive (Removing)


If possible i would like to shuffle most of the data off the FAEX's (they are WD Blacks btw) and raid 0 both of them just for my games. but that could be a waste of space seeing as my entire games partition takes up about 500gigs and i dont want to use them as storage when raided.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 2, 2013)

d1nky said:


> what the hell is going on with AMD prices??!
> 
> everything I see gets cheaper and cheaper
> 
> ...



It should have been that price a lot earlier than that. the 6xx series was better priced until last week when card prices got into gear, and like i said, months ago an i5 3570k was the same price as an 8350. It's just a response to intel and nvidia, albeit a late one.



FreedomEclipse said:


> If your buying then buy it - Dont question why prices are falling, they could go back up next week!
> 
> On a fun note - Ive just landed myself a Synology DS213J 2-bay NAS. Im running out of storage and i really need to start shuffling and organising my files better. For the time being ive opted for 2 of them dreaded 3TB Toshiba hard drives because the price fell to £78. I know there are bad feedback on newegg/NICX about them but all of the UK reviews if not all of them have been very positive. 8.4/10 from 79 reviews on Reevo. Some of the bad reviews were about how the item wasnt packaged very well or it looked like someones dog went at it. Very few reports of DoAs - overall very positive reviews.
> 
> ...



I only RAID 0 when the drives are low capacity and crap and use it for games. That way I dont mind if they fail because the data is easily retrieved (from steam/origin) and then I'm not wasting a good 1TB that could hold my important data for years to come.


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Sep 2, 2013)

RCoon,

Why don't you measure the inductance and get another one with same value ? if you have access to a signal generator and an oscilloscope, you can easily create an RL high pass filter, measure the cut-off frequency and calculate the inductance from it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I only RAID 0 when the drives are low capacity and crap and use it for games. That way I dont mind if they fail because the data is easily retrieved (from steam/origin) and then I'm not wasting a good 1TB that could hold my important data for years to come.



I dunno what else i can do with the extra WD black drive then, (I say extra but they are a matched pair) At least one of them will be completely dedicated to games instead of just having its own partition. Most of my games with the exception of BF3 are currently running on the WD Black.

to simply just use it as a dump drive seems a bit of a waste for something thats supposed to be  one of the fastest mechanical hard drives out there


::EDIT::

One does not simply use a WD Black as a dumpdrive!


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 2, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dunno what else i can do with the extra WD black drive then, (I say extra but they are a matched pair) At least one of them will be completely dedicated to games instead of just having its own partition. Most of my games with the exception of BF3 are currently running on the WD Black.
> 
> to simply just use it as a dump drive seems a bit of a waste for something thats supposed to be  one of the fastest mechanical hard drives out there
> 
> ...




You could post it to me 

Raid 1?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> You could post it to me



Have you seen the price of the 4TB Blacks?!



Bo$$ said:


> Raid 1?



No point - All its storing is game data, nothing that cant be re-downloaded after a few hours on a 70mb connection.

Im still unsure about running the toshiba hard drives in Raid 0 on the NAS - Im terrified if i load data on it only to have one or both fail after a few days/weeks/months and lose everything, At the same time Raid 0 would be a bit of a no brainer in a sense as my network is limited to 100mb unless i upgrade my AmpedWireless wi-fi booster but that would cost some serious money to upgrade it

the NAS is mainly just a place i can dump my media collection so i have access to my anime, music and whatever movies i download on whatever device i choose to use around the house. The fact that it comes with Print server functionality is a bonus

I guess I'll figure it all out when it all gets here.

::EDIT::

actually totally disregard this, Im a complete nubcake and I realised i can put a gigabit switch between my PC and the wifi booster. Now all i need is some Cat5e or cat6 network cable.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 2, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Have you seen the price of the 4TB Blacks?!



i know right 

All this storage and nothing to put on it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> i know right
> 
> All this storage and nothing to put on it



Fill it with porn!!! 4TBs of it then stream it like a boss. Show yo kids, show yo wife and show it to the neighbours kids when they leave the house to buy ice cream! Share your password with the whole street - tits and ass for the entire family!

The great thing about Synology is their control software allows you to do so much with the NAS, within reason the options are almost endless.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 3, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Fill it with porn!!! 4TBs of it then stream it like a boss. Show yo kids, show yo wife and show it to the neighbours kids when they leave the house to buy ice cream! Share your password with the whole street - tits and ass for the entire family!
> 
> The great thing about Synology is their control software allows you to do so much with the NAS, within reason the options are almost endless.



well after the government try stop all filth, you may be able to make some money with that porn hub!


keep me back some fucked up twisted shit! I want like gangbanging rooting tooting warfare!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 3, 2013)

Well... I guess Im gonna be working my ass off till christmas - the entire NAS setup cost me £360.66  On top of that i have like £600 on my creditcard that needs paying and i think I still have one more payment of £110 to make on my 680s. Everytime time I think ive come to the end of paying off one item, another hops onto my lap and says BUY ME!!


----------



## d1nky (Sep 3, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> another hops onto my lap and says BUY ME!!



so many jokes, so little time!

im waiting on the AMD graphics to see what im doing with my rig.

may be another overhaul (twice this year) and a sexay intel rig


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> may be another overhaul (twice this year) and a sexay intel rig



3930k it, you know you want to


----------



## d1nky (Sep 3, 2013)

a 3770k on my stupid loop would do me ok.

paired with either a 780, or pair of decent clocking 7950s or maybe just maybe a hd9970 (whatever it is)

my friends got a 3930k and getting an overkill loop this week, the thing flies with just a 7970. does something like 5ghz on air at 1.35v

theres so much choice, so in the meantime im getting my loop complete! and I need a car and stop drinking tbh!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 3, 2013)

5ghz is highly impossible on a 3930k unless LN2, They just eat up too much voltage - All of them do. Im sitting around 1.38v and the best i could do was 4.6Ghz. Increasing the volts anymore doesnt do anything but create more heat.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 3, 2013)

this isn't prime stable but whats needed for an extended bench!

he'll have it all cooled properly soon, 

and literally just messaged 1.27v 4.7ghz 12hr prime 80% ram!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 3, 2013)

what's his temps though?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2013)

Maaaaan I hate having to wait for deliveries... Its like being on the bench, You cant do nothing but watch the game until you get called up.

Left ebuyer an Enote as I had 3 different orders - I'm an indecisive freak. Im asking them if i can bundle all my orders into the same delivery for next day. so that would be the NAS, 3x3TB hard drives & 1x USB 3.0 docking bay. Probably gonna cost me another £10-20 ontop to ship next day, but the rest of my networking stuff should arrive later today and im getting impatient even though just getting out of bed 15mins ago.

IDLE HANDS - THAT IS ALL


----------



## RCoon (Sep 4, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Maaaaan I hate having to wait for deliveries... Its like being on the bench, You cant do nothing but watch the game until you get called up.
> 
> Left ebuyer an Enote as I had 3 different orders - I'm an indecisive freak. Im asking them if i can bundle all my orders into the same delivery for next day. so that would be the NAS, 3x3TB hard drives & 1x USB 3.0 docking bay. Probably gonna cost me another £10-20 ontop to ship next day, but the rest of my networking stuff should arrive later today and im getting impatient even though just getting out of bed 15mins ago.
> 
> IDLE HANDS - THAT IS ALL



Idle hands. Many things can be done about that.

Also dont expect Ebuyer to be useful in terms of delivery, and dont call them up unless you want to talk to the most useless woman I've encountered in terms of order and delivery support. I ordered before their cutoff time and paid for next day. I got my order 4 days later... (granted two of those days were a sunday and a bank holiday monday), but the delivery page quite clearly said next day Saturday.

I'm trying not to spend any money, I get paid in 3 weeks and will still be in negative double digits until October pay day, then I finally get back on top of a normal money situation. Sucks2bpoor. Unless of course Ebuyer eventually decides to DO SOMETHING WITH MY RMA. It's STILL pending management referral. I wish they would just say yes or no...


----------



## d1nky (Sep 4, 2013)

that woman at ebuyer is a bit of a ******* tbh!

man ive been waiting on 2 EK angled fittings for a week now, ive got a major kink in my loop, want to lap the heatsinks and got to find another job  

but hey I live near a beach and girlsssss..... no idle hands lol


----------



## RCoon (Sep 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> that woman at ebuyer is a bit of a ******* tbh!
> 
> man ive been waiting on 2 EK angled fittings for a week now, ive got a major kink in my loop, want to lap the heatsinks and got to find another job
> 
> but hey I live near a beach and girlsssss..... no idle hands lol



Ah that sucks man 
Friend of mine for the last 5 years is now doing her second year of degree and is working locally as a nurse. Needless to say we've had our fair share of fun lately, and she's invited me to stay at her place on the weekends when she's at uni. Best part is, its not a relationship.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 4, 2013)

rcoons tapping a nurse WOOOP!

you are now a legend, best ive had is a trainee probation and trainee police.. the irony is enough!

nurse im working on lol


----------



## RCoon (Sep 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> rcoons tapping a nurse WOOOP!
> 
> you are now a legend, best ive had is a trainee probation and trainee police.. the irony is enough!
> 
> nurse im working on lol



She said she always wanted to hit up with a teacher, I was more than happy to oblige.
I hear there's plenty of trainee police around nowadays, especially in my county at least. I'm sure I have some fluffy handcuffs somewhere.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 4, 2013)

tbh I forgot the whole teacher thing, yea I don't think id be responsible with that special power!

id like to point out the obvious, ladies and older uni girls love teachers...


----------



## RCoon (Sep 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> id like to point out the obvious, ladies and older uni girls love *men who actually have money*...



Fix'd


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Fix'd



So how did you score then? 

I mean, your bank account is obviously in the red...


----------



## RCoon (Sep 4, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> So how did you score then?
> 
> I mean, your bank account is obviously in the red...



We drank absinth and went out for a few meals xD Credit card is useful yo'.
She then explained she didnt care if I was in negative numbers, because her uni debt was just as bad!


----------



## d1nky (Sep 4, 2013)

youre a prick! 

well for the lack of money I got atm I got MUSCLE and we all know MUSCLE BEATS PAPER!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Also dont expect Ebuyer to be useful in terms of delivery, and dont call them up unless you want to talk to the most useless woman I've encountered in terms of order and delivery support. I ordered before their cutoff time and paid for next day. I got my order 4 days later... (granted two of those days were a sunday and a bank holiday monday), but the delivery page quite clearly said next day Saturday



Yeah, I know. Ebuyer have completely gone downhill in the last year or so, they take forever to reply to Enotes, a few times one of their girls left me on hold to print off or get something emailed to me and i was waiting there for 5 mins and i could hear her answering other calls while on hold so i just hung up and rang back hoping to get through to someone who wasn't an asshole, SADLY the call got routed back to the same person and i had no choice but to complete the process with her...

Ebuyer also fails because they have switched from Citylink/DPD to Parcelforce and ive had 2 issues with parcelforce relating to returns & delivery with ebuyer in the same week and I have told them over the phone that If they carry on using parcelforce who ive had issues with before in the past not related to ebuyer then I will take my money elsewhere which is a shame because when ebuyer are good they are very good.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> youre a prick!
> 
> well for the lack of money I got atm I got MUSCLE and we all know MUSCLE BEATS PAPER!



This is a valid point, I'm surprised you dont get girls melting at your well formed ankles. Maybe you should put yourself out more xD


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I'm trying not to spend any money, I get paid in 3 weeks and will still be in negative double digits until October pay day, then I finally get back on top of a normal money situation. Sucks2bpoor. Unless of course Ebuyer eventually decides to DO SOMETHING WITH MY RMA. It's STILL pending management referral. I wish they would just say yes or no...



I'm kind of the same, I moved into a new flat in August and the moving in fees/deposit etc Cost me £1400 not too mention I had to survive and pay my other normal monthly bills for the month, and am not better off this month as I have had some unexpected stuff crop us as well as shelling out close to £400-500 just to attend my brothers wedding (clothes for me mrs, kids, petrol, hotel and of course shed loads of alcohol...) 

Really pissing me off not being able to buy some new hardware, hopefully next payday I will have a spare couple hundred to start finishing my build


----------



## RCoon (Sep 4, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I'm kind of the same, I moved into a new flat in August and the moving in fees/deposit etc Cost me £1400 not too mention I had to survive and pay my other normal monthly bills for the month, and am not better off this month as I have had some unexpected stuff crop us as well as shelling out close to £400-500 just to attend my brothers wedding (clothes for me mrs, kids, petrol, hotel and of course shed loads of alcohol...)
> 
> Really pissing me off not being able to buy some new hardware, hopefully next payday I will have a spare couple hundred to start finishing my build



Ouch, at least you got a new place though, sounds pretty good. I think I'd rather have a flat than have had to replace a GTX 780 tbh. That's just killed my finances. Least you guys had a good time though right?
I dont think I'll be doing anything to my PC until xmas, and even that doesnt look promising.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I dont think I'll be doing anything to my PC until xmas



the wallet is strong but the spirit is weak.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 4, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the wallet is strong but the spirit is weak.



Luckily all of my family except me and my brother are Jehovah's Witnesses, so I dont have to buy birthday or christmas presents for them. I will however have passed my test by then and need to get either a car or a place to live within a few months. Whatever situation I'm in will decide. I'd like to add some blue LED lighting to my build and perhaps some Silverstone air penetrator's with blue LED's to my radiators, but that's going to get expensive.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh you poor dears  I get £90/fortnight from dole, and £100/mth from my part time job. I feel for you not being able to buy expensive hardware. 

Just applied for the royal Mail xmas temp job though, this will be the 3rd time of doing it, nice wodge of cash for xmas though again.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 4, 2013)

tigger said:


> Oh you poor dears  I get £90/fortnight from dole, and £100/mth from my part time job. I feel for you not being able to buy expensive hardware.
> 
> Just applied for the royal Mail xmas temp job though, this will be the 3rd time of doing it, nice wodge of cash for xmas though again.



I'm telling you man, I always wanted to be a Royal Mail cycling man. Get out everyday, plenty of excersize while the streets are quiet. Sure the pay might be average but I couldnt care less.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 4, 2013)

tigger said:


> Oh you poor dears  I get £90/fortnight from dole, and £100/mth from my part time job. I feel for you not being able to buy expensive hardware.
> 
> Just applied for the royal Mail xmas temp job though, this will be the 3rd time of doing it, nice wodge of cash for xmas though again.



im with ya on that one atm!

us bums cant do anything fancy for a bit! man I need to get working and lifting more!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Ouch, at least you got a new place though, sounds pretty good. I think I'd rather have a flat than have had to replace a GTX 780 tbh. That's just killed my finances. Least you guys had a good time though right?
> I dont think I'll be doing anything to my PC until xmas, and even that doesnt look promising.



Yea the whole idea of moving was to be better off once I had paid my bills out, so far for the first 2 months I haven't been 

Planning on a new case (possible 650d) new mobo, aftermarket cooler (stock now) SSD and possibly a new PSU though I can probably make this Antec one work in a case with some cable management, having to wait is killing me


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Luckily all of my family except me and my brother are Jehovah's Witnesses, so I dont have to buy birthday or christmas presents for them



Im a selfish bastard unless you are one of my close friends (or girlfriend but those are few and far between) I dont treat anyone but myself when it comes to birthdays - as far as family goes I might take you out for some posh nosh but that as far as it goes.



tigger said:


> Just applied for the royal Mail xmas temp job though, this will be the 3rd time of doing it, nice wodge of cash for xmas though again.



Whats the hourly rate they are giving the temps these days? Back when i first started they were paying £7-8.50p/h then dropped it to barely close to £7p/h. I was lucky enough to get given a contract though so I was earning at least £9-10p.h lol

Sadly the bigwigs at the top didnt like paying their workers so much so got rid of everyone and replaced us with noobs and little kids who were more interested in stealing the mobiles sent though to mazuma mobile and cash4gold then actually doing any work. Many of the permie staff who i worked with there even said it was wrong how the company treated us some of the fixed term contractors that have been with the company for a very very long time, Theres no appreciation for the work that we did, I might apply to work for them at christmas again though seeing as im on a zero hour contract with my current job and i hate it.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 4, 2013)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-360-AM

AHAHAHAHA. These price cuts amuse me xD


----------



## d1nky (Sep 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-360-AM
> 
> AHAHAHAHA. These price cuts amuse me xD



oh man! someone mentioned a 5.5ghz stable somewhere, I don't know if its BS but at that price im contemplating it.


and this is more than they say with 8350s - Voltage: 1.4125v - 1.6500v


----------



## RCoon (Sep 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> oh man! someone mentioned a 5.5ghz stable somewhere, I don't know if its BS but at that price im contemplating it.
> 
> 
> and this is more than they say with 8350s - Voltage: 1.4125v - 1.6500v



I got 4.8 on 1.475 so I guess that seems reasonable.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 4, 2013)

its in the specification 

Specification:-
 - Multiplier Unlocked
 - Eight Core Technology
 - 4.70GHz Clock Speed
 - 5.00GHz Turbo Clock Speed
 - 5.2 GT/s System Bus
 - AM3+ Socket
 - 8MB L2 Cache
 - 8MB L3 Cache
 - 64-Bit Technology
 - TDP: 220W
 -* Voltage: 1.4125v - 1.6500v* 
 - 32nm technology
 - Support upto 2400MHz DDR3
 - HyperTransport 3.0 Technology
 - AMD Virtualization (AMD-V) Technology
 - 3 Year Warranty
 - Heatsink & Fan NOT INCLUDED: We recommend Alpenfohn K2 Mount Doom or watercooling


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2013)

Well, coming to 2pm - I submitted my Enote about 2-4hrs ago. I guess next day delivery probably isnt going to happen anymore...

At least Everything else BUT the NAS is here so i can get to work setting the giga switch up.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 4, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well, coming to 2pm - I submitted my Enote about 2-4hrs ago. I guess next day delivery probably isnt going to happen anymore...
> 
> At least Everything else BUT the NAS is here so i can get to work setting the giga switch up.



I sent my RMA and ENote 11 days ago. Have fun.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I sent my RMA and ENote 11 days ago. Have fun.



Have you tried calling them up?? ask to speak to the returns dept. manager. see if he or she is will do anything about it. if they dont then throw in all the transcripts from the conference call from Nvida/gigabyte and say gigbyte dont care what condition the cards in so long as it comes with a reference cooler.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 4, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Have you tried calling them up?? ask to speak to the returns dept. manager. see if he or she is will do anything about it. if they dont then throw in all the transcripts from the conference call from Nvida/gigabyte and say gigbyte dont care what condition the cards in so long as it comes with a reference cooler.



I'll call them as soon as they reply to the ENote with the usual BS.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I'll call them as soon as they reply to the ENote with the usual BS.



you've waited 11 days for a reply - Id say thats long enough.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 4, 2013)

yea I had to phone 4 times in 1 day to get my stuff next day, otherwise id have to wait the weekend.

I ended up cancelling said order and repeat it with next day delivery again.......

RMAs tho take time


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 4, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im a selfish bastard unless you are one of my close friends (or girlfriend but those are few and far between) I dont treat anyone but myself when it comes to birthdays - as far as family goes I might take you out for some posh nosh but that as far as it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The pay is-
£6.80/hr for the 10-6 shift i will be doing. Its mostly adults that do it, from what I've seen in the last two years. There is no chance of stealing that I have seen. It is very well monitored, has cameras every were that are monitored, and the security CRB checks are very strict. It's not bad for a bit of extra cash.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2013)

yeaaaah Im not feelin them night shifts lol I used to do 6-10pm though and even 6am-12pm in the early days. 

even if its quite a pay cut. going back to work for RM theres no other place id rather be tbh 

The knife, it cuts deep but those years i worked there were like the best years of my life since school/college.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I ended up cancelling said order and repeat it with next day delivery again.......



I think this is the best way forward imo, but they've already taken my money and shipped ONE of the items from my order which means they are in the process of picking my order.

thats cloes to £400 if not over £400 thats gone out of my account, If i was to cancel now i think i would need to wait for the cash to be refunded before purchase lol, so depending how it goes i might get my order by Friday at the latest unless their quick with processing refunds.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 4, 2013)

I have a feeling ever since Ebuyer started selling all kinds of electronics they have taken a hit in terms of everything.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 4, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> I have a feeling ever since Ebuyer started selling all kinds of electronics they have taken a hit in terms of everything.



Pretty much, and the sad part is, OCUK have seen more of my money than Ebuyer lately :/ Either OCUK are getting waaaay better or Ebuyer are becoming truly awful.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 4, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think this is the best way forward imo, but they've already taken my money and shipped ONE of the items from my order which means they are in the process of picking my order.
> 
> thats cloes to £400 if not over £400 thats gone out of my account, If i was to cancel now i think i would need to wait for the cash to be refunded before purchase lol, so depending how it goes i might get my order by Friday at the latest unless their quick with processing refunds.



I done it with £250 worth of stuff, however slightly different. I ordered next day, it didn't show on the Friday. phoned up in the end cancelled, money went to paypal straight away (refund) and then I ordered it fresh with next day and payment cleared in time.

she gave the excuse once the orders been sent to warehouse it cant be changed but cancelled?! if I didn't cancel would been 3 day delivery instead of next...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> she gave the excuse once the orders been sent to warehouse it cant be changed but cancelled?! if I didn't cancel would been 3 day delivery instead of next...



Actually checking on my orders - this is true... you can ask for help or create an enote but it doesn't allow you to cancel orders. I guess its to draw you into calling their premium rate support number...


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Pretty much, and the sad part is, OCUK have seen more of my money than Ebuyer lately :/ Either OCUK are getting waaaay better or Ebuyer are becoming truly awful.



Ever since Caseking bought them out they have been doing rather well imo. Good prices (during discounts), and good deliveries (for the few packages I bought). Previously I would use ebuyer as my first stop for online goods, now Amazon takes the honour. A bit sad really.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 4, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Actually checking on my orders - this is true... you can ask for help or create an enote but it doesn't allow you to cancel orders. I guess its to draw you into calling their premium rate support number...



I'm still chasing a refund through PayPal from a seller who i asked for a refund from. They said I'd get it in 24 hours. 4 days later I'm still waiting for my refund, so I had to put a claim in through PayPal.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 4, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Actually checking on my orders - this is true... you can ask for help or create an enote but it doesn't allow you to cancel orders. I guess its to draw you into calling their premium rate support number...



haha I used the house phone, and it was several calls.

she seems pretty moody and doesn't want to help but then you got tell her what to or ask certain questions to get it done.

I agree OCUK must have seen comments about prices, everyday theyre doing better. and we get SWEETS!


----------



## RCoon (Sep 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I agree OCUK must have seen comments about prices, everyday theyre doing better. and we get SWEETS!



Honestly, I dont understand why more retailers dont do this with their deliveries. I mean, imagine how cheap those things are, but it sure as hell makes unpacking your hardware that little bit more exciting and fun!


----------



## d1nky (Sep 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Honestly, I dont understand why more retailers dont do this with their deliveries. I mean, imagine how cheap those things are, but it sure as hell makes unpacking your hardware that little bit more exciting and fun!



it literally is the small things in life that get noticed and we like. a small lil gesture of sweeties is the best.

I often just order thermal paste from there and get sweets!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 4, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yeaaaah Im not feelin them night shifts lol I used to do 6-10pm though and even 6am-12pm in the early days.
> 
> even if its quite a pay cut. going back to work for RM theres no other place id rather be tbh
> 
> The knife, it cuts deep but those years i worked there were like the best years of my life since school/college.



Here ya go-

https://rmg.i-grasp.com/fe/tpl_royalmail01.asp?s=4A515F4E5A565B1A&jobid=106475,3557026834&key=4020787&c=864823985212&pagestamp=sedxnbevxqhzigoixy


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> a small lil gesture of sweeties is the best.



i remember when i made my first order with OCuK earlier this year, finding sweets in the box totally confused me, I was thought someone in the packaging dept might of had a sweet tooth and dropped some in by mistake but it is a nice touch - Its definitely something different


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 4, 2013)

I should have found you a london link, that's for hull :S


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2013)

Its cool - I got the UK one for 2 of their sorting offices.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 4, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its cool - I got the UK one for 2 of their sorting offices.



They employ over 15k people over xmas I believe. I enjoy it, would love a full time job with RM


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> it literally is the small things in life that get noticed and we like. a small lil gesture of sweeties is the best.
> 
> I often just order thermal paste from there and get sweets!



Wonder what sweets are they posting this month


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2013)

tigger said:


> They employ over 15k people over xmas I believe. I enjoy it, would love a full time job with RM



Yeah never for a long period though they cut their Xmas employment down to 2 & a bit weeks whereas previously it would have been at least 3 months.

Im happy to say i was with them for 5-6years part time though I did pick up a lot of over time when i was allowed to which pushed it close to full time hours.


----------



## MightyMission (Sep 4, 2013)

I ordered 65g of mx2 thinking id be chomping on haribo while removing antecs formula 7 and replacing it, so imagine my heartfelt disgust when the parcel turns up and its only got mx2 in it!! The rotters! I may have to lay off pc purchases for a bit anyway as I think my firm's boss is coming down to sack us all next week :/
The xinrullians turned up and they are well quiet at 12v, its not even worth taking them down to 7v..


----------



## RCoon (Sep 4, 2013)

MightyMission said:


> I ordered 65g of mx2 thinking id be chomping on haribo while removing antecs formula 7 and replacing it, so imagine my heartfelt disgust when the parcel turns up and its only got mx2 in it!! The rotters! I may have to lay off pc purchases for a bit anyway as I think my firm's boss is coming down to sack us all next week :/
> The xinrullians turned up and they are well quiet at 12v, its not even worth taking them down to 7v..



I can attest to the awesome that is a Xinruilian 1650RPM fan. So quiet, so effective!
Also as for boss, just be awkward and give 'em hell. They cant just sack a load of people without being served papers.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2013)

MightyMission said:


> The xinrullians turned up and they are well quiet at 12v, its not even worth taking them down to 7v..



Cool story,

I might switch out my GTs and see if those fair any better at a later date


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2013)

Well... I was right about ebuyer - they are totally ignoring my Enote and just started dispatching stuff.

Instead of everything arriving all on the same day, deliveries will be broken up into 2 or 3 lots the NAS and 1x3TB hard drive are still outstanding but i doubt they will bother to check the Enote now since 2x3TB HDDs & USB3.0 dock has been dispatched. 

Fingers crossed most of the kit should be here friday/saturday but ebuyer have quoted me monday so its down to parcelforce or whoever they've partnered up with to do their deliveries  - If its parcelforce then theres no guarantee of my shit arriving even on a monday lol....YODEL gets a lot of flack but parcelforce are equally as bad if not worse.

at least the giga switch is here so i can get a head start with putting the cabling in  and getting it all ready to rock n roll when the rest arrives.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 4, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well... I was right about ebuyer - they are totally ignoring my Enote and just started dispatching stuff.
> 
> Instead of everything arriving all on the same day, deliveries will be broken up into 2 or 3 lots the NAS and 1x3TB hard drive are still outstanding but i doubt they will bother to check the Enote now since 2x3TB HDDs & USB3.0 dock has been dispatched.
> 
> ...



Yodel are good but only if your parcel is coming from a sub contracted courier. Yodel do that for amazon prime deliveries (which I am signed up to). The subcontracted courier is usually from your area, and leaves their mobile number on the slip. Last parcel I had missed, I called the number on the slip, the courier answered and drove back to my house an hour later to deliver it.
Dedicated Yodel drivers however are total asshats.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2013)

Is Amazon Prime really worth £49 per year?


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 4, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Is Amazon Prime really worth £49 per year?



If you buy more than 10 packages a year, probably


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> If you buy more than 10 packages a year, probably



In that case.....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2013)

It seems Ebuyer have switched back to using yodel - Good news i suppose. my NAS is out for delivery!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2013)

Now Does one RAID 0 or 1 this NAS? I cant decide...


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 5, 2013)

How many bays?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2013)

Well, its only a modest Synology DS213J so 2 bays for now - I had originally planned to go with a 4bay NAS but it was way out of my budget.

Im thinking of going Raid 1 for the the main drives then have an external HDD hooked upto it to store  other stuff maybe?

Its mainly because Toshiba hard drives are new to me despite them being in the business for a long time. I just cant trust their reliability till ive used them. 

Last thing i want is to lose 3TBs of music, movies and anime that i have downloaded over the years. Though I could just back up the files to another hard drive and run the nas Raid 0 for speed since i have upgraded to a giga LAN


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2013)

So the NAS is here... holy shit i had no idea it was this small!!  should have saved up for a 4bay nas lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 5, 2013)

We wantz the picz


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 5, 2013)

If you don't trust the drives then RAID 1.

I am having one of the weirdest problems since finishing this PC: PC would boot fine with USB stick, but hangs when I plug my harddisk back (even when booting off USB stick). Selecting windows repair instead of booting normally gives me a black screen (with a cursor). HDD dying?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2013)

there is honestly nothing to see at all - its just a nas - Pics are available online

If it was a 5-20 bay nas then that might be something to show off.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> If you don't trust the drives then RAID 1.
> 
> I am having one of the weirdest problems since finishing this PC: PC would boot fine with USB stick, but hangs when I plug my harddisk back (even when booting off USB stick). Selecting windows repair instead of booting normally gives me a black screen (with a cursor). HDD dying?



tried the hard drive in another PC?


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 5, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> tried the hard drive in another PC?



Says windows cant access disk because its not formatted. Formatting, and reinstalling is going to be a pain 

Maybe a sign from gods I need to buy an SSD


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2013)

Sounds like the hard drive, data or the partition might be corrupt.

Try this on the other pc when you have the drive plugged in...


right click the drive and say 'take ownership' and see if that lets you access the data on it.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 5, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Says windows cant access disk because its not formatted. Formatting, and reinstalling is going to be a pain
> 
> Maybe a sign from gods I need to buy an SSD



More than just the gods will slap your s*** up without an SSD. IT MUST BE DONE!


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 5, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Sounds like the hard drive, data or the partition might be corrupt.
> 
> Try this on the other pc when you have the drive plugged in...
> 
> ...



CrystalDiskInfo gives me a yellow on reallocated sectors count (5). Reformatted it already, a bit too late  

Edit: I have a SSD, but I am going to break my pc up into pieces in a little under a week's time anyway for shipping so its a bit pointless for now imo.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 5, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> CrystalDiskInfo gives me a yellow on reallocated sectors count (5). Reformatted it already, a bit too late



Did you write zeros?


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 5, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Did you write zeros?



Nope, just your quick format kind. I don't have anything important inside anyway, having just done the installation less than 3 weeks ago. Harddrives under bed is not so reliable after all.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 5, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Nope, just your quick format kind. I don't have anything important inside anyway, having just done the installation less than 3 weeks ago. Harddrives under bed is not so reliable after all.



If it has dodgy smart data then I just plain wouldnt trust it with anything, even if it did work normally on occasion.

Kids are back in school. I miss the holidays. Working in a school without students was amazing.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 5, 2013)

RCoon said:


> If it has dodgy smart data then I just plain wouldnt trust it with anything, even if it did work normally on occasion.
> 
> Kids are back in school. I miss the holidays. Working in a school without students was amazing.



Yeah this drive is going to retire as soon as I retire my laptop, which is in just under a month's time. Just using to test whether all the hardware is working before I ship it across the world.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Yeah this drive is going to retire as soon as I retire my laptop, which is in just under a month's time.



So youre gonna trash your laptop out and treat it like a cheap hooker?


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 5, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> So youre gonna trash your laptop out and treat it like a cheap hooker?



Put a mechanical drive back in. It doesn't need to boot up under a minute anymore if its relegated to downloading porn overnight.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2013)

I used to make my old laptop fold for TPU lol...

though that was back in the early days and because my laptop was on 24/7 with at least 95% CPU dedicated to folding, it was easy to get into the top 10


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 5, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I used to make my old laptop fold for TPU lol...
> 
> though that was back in the early days and because my laptop was on 24/7 with at least 95% CPU dedicated to folding, it was easy to get into the top 10



I tried crunching with this laptop, but the heatsink couldn't take the CPU load. Since then I have stayed away from anything taxing, from running benchmarks to folding/crunching


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2013)

NAS has been affectionately named 'Skynet'. I was gonna call it MoonBase or something relating to batman as my network SSD is 'TheBatCave' but the irony of that is that im really the only one allowed to access the data on the NAS unless I allow friends to use it as a cloud service which I might charge them for if they really want it.


:EDIT::

On a side note - These drives are quite loud lol...


----------



## RCoon (Sep 5, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> :EDIT::
> 
> On a side note - These drives are quite loud lol...



I expected nothing less from Red's!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I expected nothing less from Red's!



they aint reds man! I Cheaped out and went with £79 3TB Toshiba's


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 5, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I expected nothing less from Red's!



I think its Toshibas inside


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2013)

Reds will be coming at a later date - Until the price drops to close to £100 or below for 3TB or if the price on those 4TB reds get sweeter, these Toshiba's will have to suffice till then. They should be fine though Its not as if they are gonna get raped by hundreds of users requests per minute. They should last me a year or two unless one or both of them meet an untimely click of death of some sort.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 5, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> I think its Toshibas inside



Ah right, my deathdeskstar 2TB has been OK for the last 3 years.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 5, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Ah right, my deathdeskstar 2TB has been OK for the last 3 years.



Toshibas are actually pretty reliable after they fixed the deathstar problem of the earlier drives. Of course their reputation have taken a big dent.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2013)

Raid 1 - Writing 143Gigs of data, 25,429 files, 1,935 folders....

this shit is gonna take time, transfer rate jumps between 6-11MB/s. I can only think of what the speed will be when it comes to writing blu ray rips....


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 5, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Raid 1 - Writing 143Gigs of data, 25,429 files, 1,935 folders....
> 
> this shit is gonna take time, transfer rate jumps between 6-11MB/s. I can only think of what the speed will be when it comes to writing blu ray rips....



Lots of small files?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 5, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Lots of small files?



+1 I was thinking the same. 

What nas have you got


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> +1 I was thinking the same.
> 
> What nas have you got



Synology DS213J as mentioned in my previous posts above.

Well, I got no choice but to wait till its done - I got a lot more music to shunt over after this - Probably about another 30-50gigs worth


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 5, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Synology DS213J as mentioned in my previous posts above.



I missed that using the show latest post, running IE in a small window as I'm also working too though so that's likely why. 

Do you know CPU it is?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Do you know CPU it is?



Marvell ARMADA 370



> PRODUCT OVERVIEW
> The Marvell® ARMADA™ 370 is a highly integrated and high-performance ARM V7-based system-on-chip (SoC) suited
> for a variety of home and enterprise applications. With its on-chip floating point engine, 256K L2 cache, and multiple
> I/O peripherals, the ARMADA 370 provides new levels of performance, integration, and efficiency, while enabling a
> ...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 5, 2013)

It may well be struggling with the drives being raided and the amount of data you are writing as it's barely more than a mobile chip, though you would be looking at something at least twice as expensive for a better CPU and 1GB RAM. Should be ok once you have all your data on there, that's the hardest bit, after that should be plain sailing. 

Been wanting a NAS myself for a good time now


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2013)

Well... Im shunting data over to an external so i can shunt it over to the NAS over night instead of having to leave my PC on.

This is going to take time. Skynet always takes its time.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2013)

Meanwhile downunder...


----------



## d1nky (Sep 5, 2013)

man one of the best companies I like for customer service is watercoolinguk.co.uk

I emailed them saying its been a week and haven't had my fittings, they responded with we'll send another set 1st class today.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 6, 2013)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-034-IW

I'd rather eat my own testicles than pay £1K for that.

On a side note, Ebuyer finally replied to my ENote. They said that my RMA couldnt be completed without calling their tech support. Thanks for letting me know sooner, I said.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 6, 2013)

d1nky said:


> man one of the best companies I like for customer service is watercoolinguk.co.uk
> 
> I emailed them saying its been a week and haven't had my fittings, they responded with we'll send another set 1st class today.



translated: shit we forgot to process the order, get it sent out 1st class today!! 



RCoon said:


> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-034-IW
> 
> I'd rather eat my own testicles than pay £1K for that.



I wouldn't say it's hideous, have seen similar designs over the years and whilst not everyones cup of tea, some people would love it. *BUTTTTT* the cost is absolutely crazy, I would also rather you eat your testicles than me paying £1k for a case


----------



## d1nky (Sep 6, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> translated: shit we forgot to process the order, get it sent out 1st class today!!



nah they sent it, just royalmail have messed up. I even had a tracking number which didn't change.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2013)

d1nky said:


> nah they sent it, just royalmail have messed up. I even had a tracking number which didn't change.



Looks like them fittings are gonna go on a journey....

And trust me, you'll never know where it goes. it could even be delivered to you after weeks, months or years after being sent half way across the world and back

::EDIT::

Also these Toshiba drives are FAST. im getting at least 170-180mb/s reads in ATTO and thats just using a USB 3.0 dock the WD blacks i have hooked up tested a lot slower. IMO its all down the platter size 1.5TB vs TB


----------



## RCoon (Sep 6, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Looks like them fittings are gonna go on a journey....
> 
> And trust me, you'll never know where it goes. it could even be delivered to you after weeks, months or years after being sent half way across the world and back



He's not kidding. I got a letter from a family member 3 months late - it had been to 3 different countries. I still have the damn envolope somewhere at home.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 6, 2013)

WOW! 

I didn't realise it was that bad, well its tarcked/signed for.. so this shall be interesting!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2013)

Everytime you send a letter or parcel through RM/PF just think of it as yourself being part of an infantry/Recon unit in WWII, Your position is about to be overrun by the enemy and your radio is shot up so you need to send a runner.... that letter/package/parcel *IS* the runner, Its gotta dodge  and sneak around so many obstacles before arriving at its destination *IF* it arrives....if it ever does.

One of the biggest problems in RM is the amount of letters and stuff that goes MIA, stuff gets misplaced and forgotten about, stuff falls an the floor and nobody picks them up resulting in letters being trod on and kicked around before some nice guy decides to pick them up but then leaves them on a desk or corner which nobody goes to or uses.

I think their image as being 'super efficient' has slowly corroded away over the years. They used to be good, but not anymore


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 6, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Everytime you send a letter or parcel through RM/PF just think of it as yourself being part of an infantry/Recon unit in WWII, Your position is about to be overrun by the enemy and your radio is shot up so you need to send a runner.... that letter/package/parcel *IS* the runner, Its gotta dodge  and sneak around so many obstacles before arriving at its destination *IF* it arrives....if it ever does.
> 
> One of the biggest problems in RM is the amount of letters and stuff that goes MIA, stuff gets misplaced and forgotten about, stuff falls an the floor and nobody picks them up resulting in letters being trod on and kicked around before some nice guy decides to pick them up but then leaves them on a desk or corner which nobody goes to or uses.
> 
> I think their image as being 'super efficient' has slowly corroded away over the years. They used to be good, but not anymore



If they reduced pay from £10/hr to £7/hr, something has to give. In general I think RM is still one of the better ones out there, never had a problem with them.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2013)

yeah, A lot of the staff have become too comfortable in the job but RM is trying to change everything, abolishing full time contracts and trying to hire all their staff on part time contracts instead so they can save money and of course pay less tax to government and less on benefits for staff.

Of course the union doesn't like that and are constantly trying to fight the system while the system just slowly pushes them into a position where they are eventually forced out if they dont concede defeat and fall in line with the new terms/conditions of the new P/T contracts.

Its an ongoing thing between RM and the Union.

Though saying that - there are a lot of people that have been with RM 20-30 years and they'd probably complain the most if their rate was cut down to around £7p/h


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 6, 2013)

The mail problem RM has, is people nt putting postcodes on, or writing the address in a very illegible way. I even saw letters that just said bill, hull. Sometimes when they go through the address reading machine they get a tad chewed up too, not many though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2013)

tigger said:


> Sometimes when they go through the address reading machine they get a tad chewed up too, not many though.



Depends on the machine - the ones I was working with in south london were chewing up at least 300 or so out of 25-30k letters sorted which isnt too bad overall. Another problem is some postcards or birthday/christmas or whatever cards like that are either longer or too small for the machine to handle and they get eaten. Of course the machine & the guy tipping mail into the belt/drum at the end of the machine tries to sort thtough as much as they can before it goes through the machine but not everything gets caught. Occasionally a letter thats too thick will fuck up the belt feed in the machine and we gotta call the engineers who practically live on site lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 6, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Depends on the machine - the ones I was working with in south london were chewing up at least 300 or so out of 25-30k letters sorted which isnt too bad overall. Another problem is some postcards or birthday/christmas or whatever cards like that are either longer or too small for the machine to handle and they get eaten. Of course the machine & the guy tipping mail into the belt/drum at the end of the machine tries to sort thtough as much as they can before it goes through the machine but not everything gets caught. Occasionally a letter thats too thick will fuck up the belt feed in the machine and we gotta call the engineers who practically live on site lol



When I was there, the engineers for the machine seem to be there all the time. While I was there, a belt on the machine snapped and had to be changed, was done in less than an hour though.

The job the Xmas temps do, is manually sorting the mail that will not go through the machine, either through size or illegible address, which is quite a lot.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 6, 2013)

One of my former lecturers was part of the team doing the handwriting decoding part of the machine. He said that the samples given to train the system was clear enough, but when Mr. Grandpa from India sends birthday card to junior in Manchester the handwriting is so alien that the machine got confused. At the end what they did was to rotate, align and resize so all the writing is more or less the same size, then pixellate it and run it through statistical analysis. You would think that pixellating the address will render it illegible, but it helps a lot.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> One of my former lecturers was part of the team doing the handwriting decoding part of the machine. He said that the samples given to train the system was clear enough, but when Mr. Grandpa from India sends birthday card to junior in Manchester the handwriting is so alien that the machine got confused. At the end what they did was to rotate, align and resize so all the writing is more or less the same size, then pixellate it and run it through statistical analysis. You would think that pixellating the address will render it illegible, but it helps a lot.



I was told that if the address isn't recognised, it will send a picture of the address to a remote site somewhere where a team looks up the address then sends it back to the machine and the machine stores the data for a few hours until the same letter is fed back into the system again so it can be sorted correctly.

I dunno about the truth in this though but its what i was told


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 6, 2013)

I reckon they run it through twice, if it don't go through, it goes to manual sorting.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 6, 2013)

LOL I just had a card in the post box saying I have to collect my item, postman didn't even try knocking!

I cant stand the RM.. ive never had something on time, and parcels I got to go around knocking on peoples doors for usually. Only get the bills..

I did nearly kill a postman tho, I dropped a brick off scaffolding about 20 metres high, bounced right next to him, he shit himself lol karma


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2013)

d1nky said:


> LOL I just had a card in the post box saying I have to collect my item, postman didn't even try knocking!



They do that a lot, Sometimes the parcel is too big and they just CBA to deal with it


----------



## d1nky (Sep 6, 2013)

yea its 2 fittings.....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yea its 2 fittings.....



And thats why they are going down hill...

you pay them to provide a service and they aint doin it


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 6, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I was told that if the address isn't recognised, it will send a picture of the address to a remote site somewhere where a team looks up the address then sends it back to the machine and the machine stores the data for a few hours until the same letter is fed back into the system again so it can be sorted correctly.
> 
> I dunno about the truth in this though but its what i was told



Yeah that is for training purposes. You gotta teach the computers how to sort things (I did two terms worth of lectures to teach a computer to sort through credit card details, address, job, etc.). After training you will run through the normal scenario again, and see whether the additional training is worth the effort or just causes more error elsewhere. And then either you update the system (if there is improvement), or just leave it be. 

Its very fun if you ask me, but it makes people jobless.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2013)

Well...

We shall see if service improves after privatisation. Maybe they'll improve as much as OCuK and start stuffing sweets in every parcel that goes through their network


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 6, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> We shall see if service improves after privatisation.



Ill need to smoke a lot of stuff to think things will improve after privatisation. Chances are either you get price increase, or lower quality, or both. I personally don't think RM needs to be privatised, they are making money and their service while not perfect is still competent (against private ones)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Ill need to smoke a lot of stuff to think things will improve after privatisation. Chances are either you get price increase, or lower quality, or both. I personally don't think RM needs to be privatised, they are making money and their service while not perfect is still competent (against private ones)



They are losing money - thats why they want privatisation, they are cutting staff, closing down sorting offices or moving them out of london where rent is cheaper. parcel force are a joke, RM aren't bad but they aren't great either and part of the reason behind it also is that the public don't trust them, there's been too many foul ups and business goes to couriers. Unfortunately for most people, RM are the only way to get letters delivered so they have no choice but to use it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2013)

On second thoughts - Im seriously considering swapping out my 1.5TB Blacks with these new Toshiba's that i put into the NAS. So far im really impressed with their speed.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 6, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> On second thoughts - Im seriously considering swapping out my 1.5TB Blacks with these new Toshiba's that i put into the NAS. So far im really impressed with their speed.



I got one of them 256gb Toshiba ssd's, it's pretty good, no frills though, no fancy stickers on it or anything, It is pretty fast though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2013)

Price went back up to £85 for 3TB. really wished i grabbed a few more  I got 3 for that price


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 6, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Price went back up to £85 for 3TB. really wished i grabbed a few more  I got 3 for that price



WTF 3 for £85, surely even before the Thailand floods they weren't that cheap??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2013)

price dropped to £80 per drive thats why i jumped on the deal. I know its only £5 difference but when you need 4 of them and £165 for a Nas thats a fuck load of money gone out right there...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2013)

Just thinking about this NAS setup i have in RAID 1 - In theory i could have it run in Raid 0 then have it back up to an external hard drive once or twice a week every friday night or something..


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 6, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just thinking about this NAS setup i have in RAID 1 - In theory i could have it run in Raid 0 then have it back up to an external hard drive once or twice a week every friday night or something..



You still can, just back it all up to external now, create the raid 0 array and then copy everything back over, I'd be interested to see what kind of write times you get in raid 0 compared to what you were getting yesterday putting all the data on it.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 6, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just thinking about this NAS setup i have in RAID 1 - In theory i could have it run in Raid 0 then have it back up to an external hard drive once or twice a week every friday night or something..



Lets say you run it Raid 0. And you can benefit from it by ... ?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Lets say you run it Raid 0. And you can benefit from it by ... ?



Faster cross network writes - I have almost 2TBs of data to shunt across What i have done now while i have spent almost an entire day & night moving my music over I have organised and collected a load of movies and other music that needs to be moved over - When i transfer data over via external HDD its ALWAYS faster - right now im about 8.62% on copying 602GB of movies and i started that process probably about an hour or 2 ago (thats about 51GB transfered)

Ive had to resort to transferring data via usb because its faster lol


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 6, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Faster cross network writes - I have almost 2TBs of data to shunt across What i have done now while i have spent almost an entire day & night moving my music over I have organised and collected a load of movies and other music that needs to be moved over - When i transfer data over via external HDD its ALWAYS faster - right now im about 8.62% on copying 602GB of movies and i started that process probably about an hour or 2 ago (thats about 51GB transfered)
> 
> Ive had to resort to transferring data via usb because its faster lol



How much faster? I went through this discussion with a friend setting up RAID 0 across network, we agreed that other than the initial large transfer, we are not going to notice any performance increase in the long run (unless you do a full backup every week or something). For that a dramatic increase in the rate of failure. Not sure if its worth it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2013)

Well I'll probably leave it as it is for the time being and see how it performs when i get to the end and manage to configure it properly as a media server and cloud storage. Luckily I bought a spare 3TB toshy so I can just remove 1 drive out of the NAS and wipe the whole system and try again without any real setbacks apart from the time needed/waste configuring again


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2013)

transfers @ 26.60% done shadedshu 442.01Gigs to go....


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 6, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> transfers @ 26.60% done shadedshu 442.01Gigs to go....



Started my backup too, 200Gb worth of pictures and music. You are not the only one


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2013)

200gig?? try over 1TB over night... your NAS is probably faster then mine anyway


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 6, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 200gig?? try over 1TB over night... your NAS is probably faster then mine anyway



Its not a NAS, just an external backup. Much faster than a NAS, which is why I haven't build a dedicated server just yet. Also, I don't have anyone wanting to access my stuff.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2013)

the good news is that its copying files over from the external hard drive at 9mb/s and thats with files that are anything between 500mb-2Gb

I am a little disappointed though reviews quote some good read and write speeds but i guess the tests were either run with 1 hard drive or drives in Raid 0 to get that kinda speed.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 6, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the good news is that its copying files over from the external hard drive at 9mb/s and thats with files that are anything between 500mb-2Gb
> 
> I am a little disappointed though reviews quote some good read and write speeds but i guess the tests were either run with 1 hard drive or drives in Raid 0 to get that kinda speed.



Sure it's not your network limiting it, 9MB/s is kinda bloody slow


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2013)

Nah Im moving files over from an external hard drive that i plugged into the NAS. its at 100% CPU usage constantly, writes are anywhere between 9mb/s to 27mb/s as far as ive seen. I think this NAS is just weak lol I should have purchased one of them HP Proliant servers instead but that would have took much longer to configure. 4staff is right though, once everythings been transfered over it should be gravy - Ive already streamed movies to my phone already so its already doing its job.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 7, 2013)

the DL speed is fine i might add - easily pulling 98mb/s when downloading a 300mb video file over the network from my NAS. its just the initial loading of data and Raid 1 slowing shit down.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 7, 2013)

pissed as a newt, I will reply somewhat sanely tomorrow at some point, Bacardi....... yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 

hickkkkkk


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 7, 2013)

Bacardi?? stop drinking alcopops!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 7, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Bacardi?? stop drinking alcopops!



erm ltr Bacardi and half ltr of vodka topped up with a little bit of coke, and greenday


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 7, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> erm ltr Bacardi and half ltr of vodka topped up with a little bit of coke, and greenday



And Katy B mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm lol


----------



## d1nky (Sep 7, 2013)

haha^^^ 

im rebuilding and lapping today, whenever the coffee kicks in.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 7, 2013)

Man, I had a nap at 6PM last night, woke up at 8PM to nurse texting me, and for the first time I actually woke up early on a weekend. What in gods name do people do at 8.30AM on a Saturday? It was so boring...

Hows the lapping going? Any actual improvements in temps that you can see?

Also NdMK, Bacardi will always be a girls drink, next thing you know you'll be on lambrini. Me, I was on Ledaig single malt last night 
The fans on my radiator keep it cool:


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 7, 2013)

RCoon said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130907/1378543096284589.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw a bottle of whisky on gumtree last year that was £2k, was some 40yr old, can't remember the distillery, was scottish though.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 7, 2013)

tigger said:


> I saw a bottle of whisky on gumtree last year that was £2k, was some 40yr old, can't remember the distillery, was scottish though.



One of our family friends, lives about 500yds away, his dad died and left him a cut crystal bottle of whiskey. He went out and had it valued, the result was 18K.
He could have sold it, or kept it and let it increase in value.
The fucker drank it in two nights. All he had to say to us was "it tasted quite good"


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 7, 2013)

RCoon said:


> One of our family friend's, lives about 500yds away, his dad died and left him a cut crystal bottle of whiskey. He went out and had it valued, the result was 18K.
> He could have sold it, or kept it and let it increase in value.
> The fucker drank it in two nights. All he had to say to us was "it tasted quite good"



Might as well pour it down the sink


----------



## RCoon (Sep 7, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Might as well pour it down the sink



He's bipolar, so I half expected him to do something stupid with it, like water the damn plants or something.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 7, 2013)

RCoon said:


> One of our family friends, lives about 500yds away, his dad died and left him a cut crystal bottle of whiskey. He went out and had it valued, the result was 18K.
> He could have sold it, or kept it and let it increase in value.
> The fucker drank it in two nights. All he had to say to us was "it tasted quite good"



My god, 18k and he drank it, it would have been on ebay so fast, it would be boiling.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 7, 2013)

RCoon said:


> woke up at 8PM to nurse texting me



was it an open invitation to play doctor with you?



RCoon said:


> One of our family friends, lives about 500yds away, his dad died and left him a cut crystal bottle of whiskey. He went out and had it valued, the result was 18K.
> He could have sold it, or kept it and let it increase in value.
> The fucker drank it in two nights. All he had to say to us was "it tasted quite good"



Should have got a knife and cut him up a little and bottled up his blood then sell it on ebay for 40k - Im sure there are some rich vampires that would find the combination of blood+20-40y.o whisky delicious. Not only can you get the nurse youre banging to benefit from test subject to stitch/sow up but you would be a few quid richer.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 7, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> was it an open invitation to play doctor with you?
> 
> 
> 
> Should have got a knife and cut him up a little and bottled up his blood then sell it on ebay for 40k - Im sure there are some rich vampires that would find the combination of blood+20-40y.o whisky delicious. Not only can you get the nurse youre banging to benefit from test subject to stitch/sow up but you would be a few quid richer.



Oh good lord, drinking from 3PM after a 29 mile road cycle is not a wise idea. look at all this interesting information I missed since then.
While I'm sure that would have been a wonderfully profitable idea, I'm not so good with blood  I'm clearly destined to live poor.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 7, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I'm not so good with blood



thats where the nurse comes in


----------



## d1nky (Sep 7, 2013)

ok well its lapped, ill post pics and shit in the fx club in a bit.

but urmmm..... chips should come bear copper...

its been idling for around 20mins.. 23*c 1.53v

I just ran prime for 10mins and hit 49*c on socket, 41*c core.

id say a massive drop in temps, im definitely lapping all my cpus I get!


----------



## MightyMission (Sep 7, 2013)

seeing as I've been hitting 100c using prime 95 32k FFT's in place, and not really having any other cooling routes - I've been toying with the idea of lapping my 2500k and block as it's stable at 5.2(1.504v),and offset voltages didn't seem to work above 4.8ghz..the cpu just gets massively hot..
did it take you long to lap it d1nky?


----------



## RCoon (Sep 7, 2013)

Anyone else got a spam email from showeb ariff? Looks like half Facebook half tpu and the link looks pretty messed up!


----------



## d1nky (Sep 7, 2013)

MightyMission said:


> seeing as I've been hitting 100c using prime 95 32k FFT's in place, and not really having any other cooling routes - I've been toying with the idea of lapping my 2500k and block as it's stable at 5.2(1.504v),and offset voltages didn't seem to work above 4.8ghz..the cpu just gets massively hot..
> did it take you long to lap it d1nky?



I spent all day doing it, but ive cleaned my rads, rebuilt the loop and leak tested.

my paste hasn't cured at all and I can still hear air floating about, this is with the sides on. and my room is warm. ill know how much ive gained tomorrow but its about 6*c probably.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 7, 2013)

RCoon said:


> One of our family friends, lives about 500yds away, his dad died and left him a cut crystal bottle of whiskey. He went out and had it valued, the result was 18K.
> He could have sold it, or kept it and let it increase in value.
> The fucker drank it in two nights. All he had to say to us was "it tasted quite good"



If I kept some whiskey for that long, i would much rather my son enjoy it than sell it to some old creepy guy who fucks it.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 7, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Also NdMK, Bacardi will always be a girls drink, next thing you know you'll be on lambrini



Not the way I drink it mate, I like a dash of coke with my Bacardi. 

Can't stand whiskey, hate brandy even more; I nicked a shed load off my dad when I was 14 on Christmas eve night when my family was having a party so no one noticed me caining it, needless to say I shat myself in my sleep and woke up to a present I wasn't expecting, oh and it was my older brothers bed... never really told anyone about this before I don't know what compelled me to and yet here I am on the internet of all places to share it  



Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> If I kept some whiskey for that long, i would much rather my son enjoy it than sell it to some old creepy guy who fucks it.



How does one fuck whiskey...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 7, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Not the way I drink it mate, I like a dash of coke with my Bacardi.
> 
> Can't stand whiskey, hate brandy even more; I nicked a shed load off my dad when I was 14 on Christmas eve night when my family was having a party so no one noticed me caining it, needless to say I shat myself in my sleep and woke up to a present I wasn't expecting, oh and it was my older brothers bed... never really told anyone about this before I don't know what compelled me to and yet here I am on the internet of all places to share it
> 
> ...



do not question the ways of the french.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 7, 2013)

Does anyone know how to get an entire 3TB of a 3TB drive to show up on an X79 system?? I has EFi bios but it can only show 2TB for some reason


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 7, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Does anyone know how to get an entire 3TB of a 3TB drive to show up on an X79 system?? I has EFi bios but it can only show 2TB for some reason



There should be a setting in the bios to enable uefi boot or something like that


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 7, 2013)

Got that setting on but it still isnt working


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 7, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Got that setting on but it still isnt working



Is it internal or external? format GPT


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 7, 2013)

NVM, researched how to use diskpart and formatted it in GPT TWICE before it would fully initialise as 3TB instead of 2TB+800Gig-on-the-side+MBR.

fucking infuriating - and i fixed the fucking NAS because it was showing up as 100mb connection instead of 1Gig.

And to think i thought id be up all night fucking with something so trivial is unbelievable.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 8, 2013)

Hmm, thinking of picking up a Steelseries 6Gv2 off PCW for £60


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 8, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Hmm, thinking of picking up a Steelseries 6Gv2 off PCW for £60



I've been noticing PCW actually sell certain products at decent prices.  I've bought a few peripherals from there in the past recently.  Last was a Steel Series Sensai RAW mouse for about £40-£45.  Unfortunately I couldn't adapt to it so after a week or so i went back to my trusted 3+yr old G9 Logitech mouse.

I've also seen a few SSD's at online prices or cheaper, unfortunately they're never the latest releases.

It's reassuring that if something goes wrong you can pop down and get it sorted without RMA nonsense.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 8, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> I've been noticing PCW actually sell certain products at decent prices.  I've bought a few peripherals from there in the past recently.  Last was a Steel Series Sensai RAW mouse for about £40-£45.  Unfortunately I couldn't adapt to it so after a week or so i went back to my trusted 3+yr old G9 Logitech mouse.
> 
> I've also seen a few SSD's at online prices or cheaper, unfortunately they're never the latest releases.
> 
> It's reassuring that if something goes wrong you can pop down and get it sorted without RMA nonsense.



I got my RAW off amazon for £33, but that is another story

I agree that PCW is actually offering competitive prices for a lot of things, Sennheiser Momentum is on price parity with Amazon. Pretty impressive seeing that they have to fund a big box store.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 8, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Hmm, thinking of picking up a Steelseries 6Gv2 off PCW for £60



u want leds wit dat?


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 8, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> u want leds wit dat?



I can type without lights thanks 

Been using G11 with the backlights turned off for years now, upgrade bug itching.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah I do that occasionally - touch typing in the dark just makes my keyboard skills stronger.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 8, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah I do that occasionally - touch typing in the dark just makes my keyboard skills stronger.



Well I am used to typing without looking at my keyboard unless I am looking for specific keys (those pesky ~:¬ symbols, no standards at all between keyboards )


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 8, 2013)

Not many people know how to touch type. though i would say at best i am average at it. I just cant seem to 'flow' very well but I know of a few people whose hands move over the keyboard really fluid like while they touch type and can keep up a constant WPM ratio.

I think part of the reason why my typing is so inconsistent is because Im using a K90 with black switches, when i switch over to my laptop which has the chicklet style keys, I totally fly when it comes to typing


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 8, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not many people know how to touch type. though i would say at best i am average at it. I just cant seem to 'flow' very well but I know of a few people whose hands move over the keyboard really fluid like while they touch type and can keep up a constant WPM ratio.
> 
> I think part of the reason why my typing is so inconsistent is because Im using a K90 with black switches, when i switch over to my laptop which has the chicklet style keys, I totally fly when it comes to typing



You are probably used to your laptop's keyboard. I have problems going from my laptop's keyboard and the G11 too, I play games much better with the G11 yet I can type slightly more accurate on my laptop. More and more people can touch type now that everything is digitized. Not too convinced with the tablet environment youngsters nowadays are growing up on though, I can see them using crappy language regularly to save on the keystrokes.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 8, 2013)

Not really, Its more that the chicklet style keys are lower and have less travel than these black switches. I used to use a Logitech illuminated keyboard before the K90 and it used scissor switches like some laptop keyboards do so typing was great on that. I think i need to experiment with MX browns and reds and see which ones more suitable for me.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 8, 2013)

Welp my local PCW ran out of 6Gv2. I need to take a look at the keyboard before buying, the "\" key needs to be next to left shift for Dota purposes


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 8, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Welp my local PCW ran out of 6Gv2. I need to take a look at the keyboard before buying, the "\" key needs to be next to left shift for Dota purposes



they got some in kensington


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 8, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> they got some in kensington



Quick someone pick a pub in kensington somewhere - Well all have a pint in an hour or 2


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 8, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Quick someone pick a pub in kensington somewhere - Well all have a pint in an hour or 2



i was thinking about that... however today isn't a good day, have to go out for a mate's birthday dinner in a while...


----------



## RCoon (Sep 8, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Quick someone pick a pub in kensington somewhere - Well all have a pint in an hour or 2



Let me know if this ever happens. I need to book a train ticket to London for it though. Could be quite a laugh.


----------



## MightyMission (Sep 8, 2013)

Morgans spiced Rum n coke! I'm up for a pint of that!


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 8, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> they got some in kensington



That's the one I went to, in Highstreet Ken. Stock to the brim with Razer goods though.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 8, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> That's the one I went to, in Highstreet Ken. Stock to the brim with Razer goods though.



try and reserve and collect? they had that available???


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 8, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> try and reserve and collect? they had that available???



Had :shadedshu

Online pictures show that they don't have the \ key next to the z key, its important because it brings up the Dota 2 KDA list. I am not going to buy until I am sure the keyboard layout is satisfactory 

Edit: I am just going to reserve it, if I don't like the layout I have the right to refuse purchase


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 8, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Had :shadedshu
> 
> Online pictures show that they don't have the \ key next to the z key, its important because it brings up the Dota 2 KDA list. I am not going to buy until I am sure the keyboard layout is satisfactory
> 
> Edit: I am just going to reserve it, if I don't like the layout I have the right to refuse purchase



yeah! i swear Caps lock brings up the score?


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 8, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> yeah! i swear Caps lock brings up the score?



I have a very crazy binding system which was a relic of the old WoW Dota + the lack of thumb buttons for the 6 items. Doesn't make any sense at all now that you mentioned, but it works.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone looking to go 1440p on the cheap let me know, going to be selling my monitor and only looking for £180 insured & shipped to the UK. Let me know and i'll list in BST

It's the Shimian qh270, probably 6 months old, matte screen, dual link DVI only, 1 stuck pixel that has been there from new though only ever slightly noticeable under black screen. Great cosmetic condition.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 9, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Anyone looking to go 1440p on the cheap let me know, going to be selling my monitor and only looking for £180 insured & shipped to the UK. Let me know and i'll list in BST
> 
> It's the Shimian qh270, probably 6 months old, matte screen, dual link DVI only, 1 stuck pixel that has been there from new though only ever slightly noticeable under black screen. Great cosmetic condition.



at a time when im looking for a monitor and got laid off, lifes a bitch!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> at a time when im looking for a monitor and got laid off, lifes a bitch!



Sorry to hear about that man, hopefully you won't be out of work too long, I had a long spell last year and am still paying for it now :shadedshu


----------



## RCoon (Sep 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> at a time when im looking for a monitor and got laid off, lifes a bitch!



Ah that sucks man. I've got plenty of credit to pay off, wont be in the money for quite some months.

I'm also quite seriously thinking of exiting the enthusiast scene, sell off my entire rig, rebuild a basic APU system for CS:GO, and use the money to pay off debts and find a place to live. Definitely need to move out soon, and I'm not sure I like the endless circles of upgrades nowadays. I'd also like to get back into being an author, but there's not been much time, and too many distractions.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 9, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Ah that sucks man. I've got plenty of credit to pay off, wont be in the money for quite some months.
> 
> I'm also quite seriously thinking of exiting the enthusiast scene, sell off my entire rig, rebuild a basic APU system for CS:GO, and use the money to pay off debts and find a place to live. Definitely need to move out soon, and I'm not sure I like the endless circles of upgrades nowadays.



yea, I understand how you feel. theres time I think how much ive spent (wasted) on my rig and should of bought a car or bike. 

ive done the whole pissing money up the wall, parties and had some messy years. its good to find a hobby with such a wide and diverse audience, if it wasn't spent on this id be going out every weekend or probably spending it on another hobby. 

but its addictive and priorities kind of get put aside for some reason.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> but its addictive and priorities kind of get put aside for some reason.



This is my problem!
I've got a small audience for my book and I'd like to carry on, not to mention assume my responsibilities and quit living in my parents spare room! When the 780 died I dropped the money on a new one without thinking, and since then it's bugged me quite a bit. I think I've had my fun with the doing, and I'd rather spend time on here doing the seeing for once.
I'll probably put the whole rig up on the FS section later.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 9, 2013)

RCoon said:


> This is my problem!
> I've got a small audience for my book and I'd like to carry on, not to mention assume my responsibilities and quit living in my parents spare room! When the 780 died I dropped the money on a new one without thinking, and since then it's bugged me quite a bit. I think I've had my fun with the doing, and I'd rather spend time on here doing the seeing for once.
> I'll probably put the whole rig up on the FS section later.



wow that's a massive choice, I love my rig it may not be the best but its fun and does ok. im kind of hoping I don't have to part out with it. but I always had the idea that if I got a good rig spent money on it, its an investment to sell on for when I need the money for car or bike. messed up justification lol

plus id love to get in to modding properly, I really do love that! 


you know, not doing and just seeing is what made me want to do, seeing everyones shiny rigs while I had a budget build got to me after a while


----------



## RCoon (Sep 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> wow that's a massive choice, I love my rig it may not be the best but its fun and does ok. im kind of hoping I don't have to part out with it. but I always had the idea that if I got a good rig spent money on it, its an investment to sell on for when I need the money for car or bike. messed up justification lol
> 
> plus id love to get in to modding properly, I really do love that!
> 
> ...



I get what you're saying, but I guess my priorities have shifted somewhat. Making an awesome PC is awesome, but for me it feels like a bit of a hollow victory! I'm happy just playing CSGO with my friends on occasion, but I have other things taking my time up, and having a 1.6K machine sat in my room feels a little bit of a waste. Bragging rights are one thing, but that doesnt quite do it for me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2013)

RCoon said:


> This is my problem!
> I've got a small audience for my book and I'd like to carry on, not to mention assume my responsibilities and quit living in my parents spare room! When the 780 died I dropped the money on a new one without thinking, and since then it's bugged me quite a bit. I think I've had my fun with the doing, and I'd rather spend time on here doing the seeing for once.
> I'll probably put the whole rig up on the FS section later.



I take it this nurse of yours is pretty high maintenance???


----------



## d1nky (Sep 9, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I take it this nurse of yours is pretty high maintenance???



what nurses aren't....


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 9, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Anyone looking to go 1440p on the cheap let me know, going to be selling my monitor and only looking for £180 insured & shipped to the UK. Let me know and i'll list in BST
> 
> It's the Shimian qh270, probably 6 months old, matte screen, dual link DVI only, 1 stuck pixel that has been there from new though only ever slightly noticeable under black screen. Great cosmetic condition.



I could be very interested in that, been after a reasonably priced 1440p for a long time now. Why you selling it? and when are you looking to sell it?


----------



## RCoon (Sep 9, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I take it this nurse of yours is pretty high maintenance???



Quite the opposite actually, so far I've not had any demands. Yet.

EDIT:

Grand success, Ebuyer accepted my RMA (told them the card didnt POST in any computer). The guy accepted it straight away.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 9, 2013)

MoonPig said:


> I could be very interested in that, been after a reasonably priced 1440p for a long time now. Why you selling it? and when are you looking to sell it?



Just money problems, not long started a new job, moved house and also spent a shit load of money this month for my brothers wedding, really feeling it this month and just need some extra cash to see me through until the end of the month and this seems to be the easiest way without me having to borrow money on the short term as that will leave me short again next mth. Looking to sell asap.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 9, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Grand success, Ebuyer accepted my RMA (told them the card didnt POST in any computer). The guy accepted it straight away.



WOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!

before you sell up, stick some hwbot submissions of sli 780s....


----------



## RCoon (Sep 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!
> 
> before you sell up, stick some hwbot submissions of sli 780s....



I'd rather sell it new in the box, I'll probably knock £100 off the new price just to sell the damn thing.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 9, 2013)

For a grand price of ~400. Sorry, I don't have that money even if I am interested in owning a 780


----------



## RCoon (Sep 9, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> For a grand price of ~400. Sorry, I don't have that money even if I am interested in owning a 780



I dont expect many people to be in the market for one. I dont need it, and I'd rather be debt free than running 780 SLI.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2013)

I would say that id be interested in owning one if not 2 780's. sadly i used up all £600 of my tax rebate setting up my NAS.

Ive just relented and ordered another 3TB toshiba off ebuyer for £85. Im trying to organise my remaining hard drives but having one 3TB replacing 2x1.5TBs with the previous partitioning that i had makes things a little awkward with the amount of data i need to re-organise and shuffle around, Easiest solution would be to just have 1xSSD & 2x3TBs - partition the 3TBs up 50/50 and arrange things like that. I may sell off my 2 WD blacks eventually. For some reason they were never really that fast though they were fresh 'refurbs' that US member of TPU got back and wanted to sell on, Price was good so i bought them, I think they barely hit 100mb/s read whereas these 3TBs are just shy of 190mb/s according to atto.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 9, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I would say that id be interested in owning one if not 2 780's. sadly i used up all £600 of my tax rebate setting up my NAS.
> 
> Ive just relented and ordered another 3TB toshiba off ebuyer for £85. Im trying to organise my remaining hard drives but having one 3TB replacing 2x1.5TBs with the previous partitioning that i had makes things a little awkward with the amount of data i need to re-organise and shuffle around, Easiest solution would be to just have 1xSSD & 2x3TBs - partition the 3TBs up 50/50 and arrange things like that. I may sell off my 2 WD blacks eventually. For some reason they were never really that fast though they were fresh 'refurbs' that US member of TPU got back and wanted to sell on, Price was good so i bought them, I think they barely hit 100mb/s read whereas these 3TBs are just shy of 190mb/s according to atto.



My HDD's are pretty average, one is a deathstar the other is a generic seagate, but both get around 120-140mb/s


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2013)

I dunno - imo i think theyve always been that speed, tested them when they first arrived - they worked and i didnt think any lesser of them. though could it be down to platter size?? 1.5TB vs 2TB. I know 3TB is gonna be a huge jump so its only obvious that it would be way ahead in performance.

It could be that they were just bad refurbs but carried on working regardless. I get no errors coming up in HDD Pro and since i had all my games installed on one of them i never had any issue, they've been running for a year if not coming close to 2years now

::EDIT::

Actually looking more closely at it - IRST reports that the drives are running in Sata 3Gb/s mode not 6Gb/s However there is no jumpers on drives that have limited it to that speed unless WD edited the firmware to deliberately slow them down because they were either overheating or something else was going on.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 9, 2013)

Mystery intensifies 

I don't think there will be much difference between 3Gbps and 6Gbps given that its not even going to get anywhere close to 3Gbps running at full speed. Any idea how fast they spin? Maybe they are locked in powersaving mode or something. I have never used WD Blacks for some reason or another.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2013)

their spec states 7200RPM obviously but i have no way of telling their actual speed


----------



## RCoon (Sep 9, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Mystery intensifies
> 
> I don't think there will be much difference between 3Gbps and 6Gbps given that its not even going to get anywhere close to 3Gbps running at full speed. Any idea how fast they spin? Maybe they are locked in powersaving mode or something. I have never used WD Blacks for some reason or another.



Larger drives are inherantly faster to start with. Writing the very outer edge of the drive is always far faster than writing to the inner most section of a drive, so the fact they are twice the size, they're new, and you're obviously writing data to the very fresh edges of the drive could have something to do with it.
My deathstar has 1.5TB used out of 1.8TB, and I get 128mb/s, I presume because I'm reaching the innermost parts of the drive.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 9, 2013)

I would presume you will be losing half the speed once you get from the outer edges to the inner edge, but you shouldn't start off with 100Mbps to begin with.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2013)

well, Unless IRST is bugged which it most likely aint why would it be reporting them as 3Gb/s? It has to be a firmware thing, did a little digging to find out if there was any new firmwares but apart from the usual acronis and alignment/AF tools theres no firmware available.

It just doesn't make any sense and there isn't any reasonable explanation other then the fact that they are both factory limited because they are refurbs.


EDIT - theres nothing wrong with the sata cables, Both drive are running off the Intel sata chipset the same with my SSD & Toshy which both report good speeds and sata 6Gb/s


----------



## RCoon (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 9, 2013)

IIRC WD Black 1TB's should average around 110-120MB/s they were all the rage a couple of years ago, or am I thinking of the 640GB ones


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2013)

Not that it matters anyway - when the other toshy gets here tomorrow, it will replace both WD blacks and i will keep the original data on them just incase one or both the new toshys fail then i have something to fall back on.

So far the toshys havent performed too bad, a tad noisey when writing but nowhere near as loud as the WD blacks they are replacing. Overall im pretty impressed, I just hope they last longer then 6 months.


I like how the simple conquest of adding a NAS to my set up has lead to me replacing *ALL* my hard drives.

£320 = HDDs
£165 = NAS
£0 = Me


----------



## RCoon (Sep 9, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not that it matters anyway - when the other toshy gets here tomorrow, it will replace both WD blacks and i will keep the original data on them just incase one or both the new toshys fail then i have something to fall back on.
> 
> So far the toshys havent performed too bad, a tad noisey when writing but nowhere near as loud as the WD blacks they are replacing. Overall im pretty impressed, I just hope they last longer then 6 months.
> 
> ...



I prefer the name deathstar to toshie. Sounds like a girl's toy.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I prefer the name deathstar to toshie. Sounds like a girl's toy.



It is not the deathstar - they settled that case in 2005 and the drives WERE factory defective. The deathstar's were rebadged IBM drives and a class action lawsuit was filed and people with failed deathstars were compensated $100 each - This was back in 2005 (or before) mind you so hard drives were still cheap back then.

I think the stigma of the deathstar has lead many people to avoid Hitachi/toshiba drives but I have purchased 4 - 3 in use and 1 on its way and there have been no DoA's or click of deaths so far and i have transferred TBs worth of data without a single hitch other than not having enough hard drives to shuffle data around with.

Newegg has some bad feedback but the UK retailers have good reviews on them meaning they are most likely from a different batch.

hard drive is very fast, pretty quiet once its been installed and doesnt 'vibrate' hard enough to resonate with the case so theres no pulsing wuuuuuub wuuuuuuub sounds when my PC is on or when im writing/reading to or from it. 

So far im fairly impressed given the price and performance ratio as i took a gamble on them but only time till tell if they start to break down.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 9, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> It is not the deathstar - they settled that case in 2005 and the drives WERE factory defective. The deathstar's were rebadged IBM drives and a class action lawsuit was filed and people with failed deathstars were compensated $100 each - This was back in 2005 (or before) mind you so hard drives were still cheap back then.
> 
> I think the stigma of the deathstar has lead many people to avoid Hitachi/toshiba drives but I have purchased 4 - 3 in use and 1 on its way and there have been no DoA's or click of deaths so far and i have transferred TBs worth of data without a single hitch other than not having enough hard drives to shuffle data around with.
> 
> ...



But I like calling my drive the Deathstar. I regularly play manshoot on my deathstar. You cant take that away from me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2013)

RCoon said:


> But I like calling my drive the Deathstar. I regularly play manshoot on my deathstar. You cant take that away from me.



manshoot? surely you have your nursey for that lol


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 9, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Newegg has some bad feedback but the UK retailers have good reviews on them meaning they are most likely from a different batch.



Some time ago there was a massive surge in DOAs from Amazon UK due to bad packaging. Things went back to normal after they fixed it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2013)

So i heard - just a bare drive chucked into a big box with no padding or anything, all my drives were bought from ebuyer. Amazon reviews talk about being sent out 1 or 2TB versions of the drives but they were purchase from 3rd parties instead of amazon themselves who don't seem to have a lot of stock.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 9, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> So i heard - just a bare drive chucked into a big box with no padding or anything, all my drives were bought from ebuyer. Amazon reviews talk about being sent out 1 or 2TB versions of the drives but they were purchase from 3rd parties instead of amazon themselves who don't seem to have a lot of stock.



Dont trust amazon reviews, they get very specifically cherry picked, especially the bad ones.
You might notice that all the 1 star reviews are either somebody being slightly retarded, or someone trolling. You never actually see a properly bad review about something normal.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Dont trust amazon reviews, they get very specifically cherry picked, especially the bad ones.
> You might notice that all the 1 star reviews are either somebody being slightly retarded, or someone trolling. You never actually see a properly bad review about something normal.



I have always left reviews where i can and 99% of the time my reviews go live and i am not a troll. I know what you mean though, 

Ive read a review where a female customer purchased a slimline external USB DVD R/W for PCs and laptops - She gave it a 1 star review but sad she would have given it 0 stars if she could because she bought the item which she thought could plug into her tv - it turns out it couldn't (no surprise there) Unfortunately for her the merchant decided to charge her a restocking some ridiculous restocking fee which was like £8-10 and that is why she was so up in arms about the whole thing, calling the merchant scammers and that she would be reporting them to Amazon.

I've seen lesser reviews where someone bought some desktop ram but it 'wouldn't fit in his macbook pro' he was just raging hard about and to quote "bitterly disappointed" He didn't get charged a restocking fee though since the ram was purchased directly from Amazon.

people like these write the most entertaining and amusing reviews. Not to forget the people who critique the packaging and the delivery then the actual product itself - giving it 1 star because the box was damaged or it was delivered 2-3 days late.

The internet is full of idiots like these.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 9, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have always left reviews where i can and 99% of the time my reviews go live and i am not a troll. I know what you mean though,
> 
> Ive read a review where a female customer purchased a slimline external USB DVD R/W for PCs and laptops - She gave it a 1 star review but sad she would have given it 0 stars if she could because she bought the item which she thought could plug into her tv - it turns out it couldn't (no surprise there) Unfortunately for her the merchant decided to charge her a restocking some ridiculous restocking fee which was like £8-10 and that is why she was so up in arms about the whole thing, calling the merchant scammers and that she would be reporting them to Amazon.
> 
> ...



I personally love stress free packaging 
Speaking of which, the GTX 780 is now boxed up and labelled up! I shall send the bitch off tomorrow.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 9, 2013)

I generally look at the "curve" of the reviews, if there are a lot of one or two star reviews I'll take a closer look. Some products are inherently one star heavy though, like harddisks and speakers (blown fuse 99% within x months).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Speaking of which, the GTX 780 is now boxed up and labelled up! I shall send the bitch off tomorrow.



throw in 2 packets of Haribo Tangfastics before you send it off.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 9, 2013)

We overclockersUK now?

PCW called. Told me the 6Gv2 is not in stock, despite advertising "deliver to store within 1 hr".


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> We overclockersUK now?



Its starting a trend, well its already been started, we're just carrying it on!


----------



## RCoon (Sep 10, 2013)

780 gets sent off today, Hurrah! It would suck if they turn around after I've sent it to them and tell me they wont replace it >.>
In other news, I HATE FLEABAY. I've been bombarded since sticking my PC on there and Gumtree, with messages that are entirely stupid, one such question:
"Will you post it?"
Right in the description ON THE FIRST LINE it says I will not post it and it even says, pickup only.
It will be a miracle if it sells, I swear.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 10, 2013)

http://www.box.co.uk/Cooler_Master_Cm_Storm_Quick_Fire_Pro_Pa_1222868.html

These any good?


----------



## RCoon (Sep 10, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> http://www.box.co.uk/Cooler_Master_Cm_Storm_Quick_Fire_Pro_Pa_1222868.html
> 
> These any good?



They're nice and clean and simple, but it doesnt say what kind of switch they are (I personally hate blue MX). Pretty decent keyboard for the price.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 10, 2013)

RCoon said:


> They're nice and clean and simple, but it doesnt say what kind of switch they are (I personally hate blue MX). Pretty decent keyboard for the price.



Cherry red according to website, asking them for layout right now.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 10, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Cherry red according to website, asking them for layout right now.



Ok, that keyboard is bad for me. Look at the Z key. Notice that the backslash is missing?
I'm a 105 ISO layout kindof guy myself.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 10, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Ok, that keyboard is bad for me. Look at the Z key. Notice that the backslash is missing?
> I'm a 105 ISO layout kindof guy myself.



Yeah that is my main gripe. I have seen CMQFTKPRO with the 105 layout, which is why I am asking.

Edit: Its UK layout D: So tempted now, should I take the plunge? I have never used Reds, and have only use Blacks. I take it that the Reds are softer version of the Black? No I will be leaving the lights off, I can touchtype reasonably well.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 10, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Yeah that is my main gripe. I have seen CMQFTKPRO with the 105 layout, which is why I am asking.
> 
> Edit: Its UK layout D: So tempted now, should I take the plunge? I have never used Reds, and have only use Blacks. I take it that the Reds are softer version of the Black? No I will be leaving the lights off, I can touchtype reasonably well.



As long as the forward slash is in existence (I presume next to/above the enter key) then yeah, the reds have a lower actuation than black IIRC, so not too much of an issue there. I'd go for it. I'm half tempted to get a tenkeyless Steelseries basic black keyboard with MX Blacks for typing up (my last book was in excess of 100000 words)


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 10, 2013)

Bought! Here goes nothing


----------



## d1nky (Sep 10, 2013)

ive got a phone interview later for telesales, or business to business lead generator. 

im bit of a caveman so I hope I do ok. WOOP!

And I see ya rig up rcoon. I was looking at the pics and that stupid james blunt song come into my head 'goodbye my lover, goodbye my friend, you have been the one.... been the'


----------



## RCoon (Sep 10, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ive got a phone interview later for telesales, or business to business lead generator.
> 
> im bit of a caveman so I hope I do ok. WOOP!
> 
> And I see ya rig up rcoon. I was looking at the pics and that stupid james blunt song come into my head 'goodbye my lover, goodbye my friend, you have been the one.... been the'



Hahaha, made me laugh! I'm sure you'll be a gent on the phone man, just dont put on a posh voice or they're apt to forget you!


----------



## vega22 (Sep 10, 2013)

rcoon i think you might have more luck if you split it up tbh dude 

a lot of hardware yes but also a lot of cash to drop all at once.

if you do split let me know what you want for your cooling 

best of luck with the sale dude


----------



## RCoon (Sep 10, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> rcoon i think you might have more luck if you split it up tbh dude
> 
> a lot of hardware yes but also a lot of cash to drop all at once.
> 
> ...



I would happily split the hardware up usually, except I need a working PC at the same time. I cant sell bits off and then have half a PC that doesnt work. Not to mention it's an all or nothing job, I dont particularly want to sell a load off, and then have 2 or 3 components that nobody wants to buy stuck on my hands.

EDIT: If I can find buyers for all of the parts, or equate to something like that, I'd do that too, but it requires organising that I dont think is quite possible


----------



## vega22 (Sep 10, 2013)

yea man, i totally understand your position as i have been there in the past too.

just wanted to share my thoughts and let you know of my interest you know


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 10, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I would happily split the hardware up usually, except I need a working PC at the same time. I cant sell bits off and then have half a PC that doesnt work. Not to mention it's an all or nothing job, I dont particularly want to sell a load off, and then have 2 or 3 components that nobody wants to buy stuck on my hands.
> 
> EDIT: If I can find buyers for all of the parts, or equate to something like that, I'd do that too, but it requires organising that I dont think is quite possible



You can sell them in chunks: Water cooling, motherboard+ram+cpu, etc. Once you sell your watercooling and the 780 you should be able to build yourself a budget rig, and then the rest can be done slowly.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 10, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> You can sell them in chunks: Water cooling, motherboard+ram+cpu, etc. Once you sell your watercooling and the 780 you should be able to build yourself a budget rig, and then the rest can be done slowly.



It may come down to that, though I'd rather see if any decent interest is shown for the whole system.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 10, 2013)

Wonder if its worth paying extra for Seasonic 520w S12II over Corsair budget CX500w


----------



## d1nky (Sep 10, 2013)

just finished a phone interview, got a proper interview straight away!

smart casual?? im a caveman and wear leaves and wolf skin for clothing lol


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 10, 2013)

d1nky said:


> just finished a phone interview, got a proper interview straight away!
> 
> smart casual?? im a caveman and wear leaves and wolf skin for clothing lol



Excellent 

All the more reason to buy gear


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 10, 2013)

RCoon said:


> It may come down to that, though I'd rather see if any decent interest is shown for the whole system.



Hey mate, sorry to hear about your cash worries.  That being said it's a shame that when it comes to your PC you can't 'pass it on'.  I tend to sell on TPU so fellow TPU'ers can benefit from excellent 2nd hand branded stuff at silly prices. I know you didn't intend to buy my case and rads and stuff to sell on but hey, it's a shame you are so soon.

Sorry for being an ethical arsehole but i figure you should have sold it in parts back to fellow TPU'ers.  I sold £450 worth of kit (case rads, fans, barbs) for £250 (inc postage).  I always sell at a huge loss to let other guys get good kit.

I don't mean any disrespect but selling your stuff on TPU always seems like the 'right' thing to do.  And ethics aside, you'll be paying and instant £160 fee to ebay plus any paypal fees so straight away you're dropping £200 from your asking price.

And you don't lose by selling on TPU first.  What you don't sell on TPU, then you can ebay the fuck out of the normal idiot population.

Anyway, good luck with the sale, hope things work out for you (and i do mean that).


----------



## RCoon (Sep 10, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Hey mate, sorry to hear about your cash worries.  That being said it's a shame that when it comes to your PC you can't 'pass it on'.  I tend to sell on TPU so fellow TPU'ers can benefit from excellent 2nd hand branded stuff at silly prices. I know you didn't intend to buy my case and rads and stuff to sell on but hey, it's a shame you are so soon.
> 
> Sorry for being an ethical arsehole but i figure you should have sold it in parts back to fellow TPU'ers.  I sold £450 worth of kit (case rads, fans, barbs) for £250 (inc postage).  I always sell at a huge loss to let other guys get good kit.
> 
> ...



Thanks buddy, I put it on TPU far cheaper than fleabay. And if all else fails I'll probably sell the parts on here (I know plenty of people have shown interest). Sent off the 780 for RMA, so when that comes back and gets sold I can buy a little APU system and then sell off the big kit. I'd definitely much rather sell it on here, simply because I trust everyone here, and they wont accidentally break the stuff and complain.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 10, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Thanks buddy, I put it on TPU far cheaper than fleabay. And if all else fails I'll probably sell the parts on here (I know plenty of people have shown interest). Sent off the 780 for RMA, so when that comes back and gets sold I can buy a little APU system and then sell off the big kit. I'd definitely much rather sell it on here, simply because I trust everyone here, and they wont accidentally break the stuff and complain.



Ah sorry mate, I didn't realise you'd put it up on TPU too.  

This is for me  

Well, in that case, extra good luck with the sale and if nobody sees the value in that, well f*ck, blame George Osborne for shafting us all.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 10, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Ah sorry mate, I didn't realise you'd put it up on TPU too.
> 
> This is for me
> 
> Well, in that case, extra good luck with the sale and if nobody sees the value in that, well f*ck, blame George Osborne for shafting us all.



You can say Mr Brown shafted us all and Osborne couldn't fix the mess he left. I would be interested if you are selling 2 months ago, but right now I am more or less finished with my first rig and my second is almost there.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 10, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> You can say Mr Brown shafted us all and Osborne couldn't fix the mess he left. I would be interested if you are selling 2 months ago, but right now I am more or less finished with my first rig and my second is almost there.



Well, i don't want to get political but the mess wasn't Brown's.  He simply resided over it's final calamitous downfall and sold all our gold off to buy some time.  It all started back in the 90's with a cultural shift towards unabated spiraling personal debt supported by shadowy banking practices.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 10, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Well, i don't want to get political but the mess wasn't Brown's.  He simply resided over it's final calamitous downfall and sold all our gold off to buy some time.  It all started back in the 90's with a cultural shift towards unabated spiraling personal debt supported by shadowy banking practices.



No one has any balls to do anything here, preferring to throw money at the problem until symptoms abate. Ah well, its the same for a lot of countries.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 10, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> No one has any balls to do anything here, preferring to throw money at the problem until symptoms abate. Ah well, its the same for a lot of countries.



The whole tax system is amusing to me.  I'd happily pay an extra penny in the pound in tax to help combat our deficit and if this was repeated across the entire spectrum of working adults, the treasury would raise a huge amount.
But folk just hate the notion of TAX RISE!!!!! as if it's going to really hurt.  Anybody over a 20k income can easily realistically afford a £200 annual (£3.85/week at 20k income) deduction.

Emotive issues....


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 10, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> The whole tax system is amusing to me.  I'd happily pay an extra penny in the pound in tax to help combat our deficit and if this was repeated across the entire spectrum of working adults, the treasury would raise a huge amount.
> But folk just hate the notion of TAX RISE!!!!! as if it's going to really hurt.  Anybody over a 20k income can easily realistically afford a £200 annual (£3.85/week at 20k income) deduction.
> 
> Emotive issues....



I don't mind contributing my share to fix the deficit, but on the other hand I am not too happy if my extra contribution goes to waste which seems to be the case right now.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 10, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> I don't mind contributing my share to fix the deficit, but on the other hand I am not too happy if my extra contribution goes to waste which seems to be the case right now.



yea, I see this a lot.

 'the Jeremy kyle generation'


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 10, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yea, I see this a lot.
> 
> 'the Jeremy kyle generation'



Yup, if you have seen the breakdown on what the government is spending on its horrifying. How can a country ever allow payment to debt interest outstrip defence, and why are they spending so much on health? It reeks of inefficiencies everywhere. I am not going to start with social protection and low skilled workers sucking the money out instead of letting it spin inside the country.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 10, 2013)

Damn. Some guy wanted to buy, but he lived in London and said it was too far to travel -_-.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 10, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Damn. Some guy wanted to buy, but he lived in London and said it was too far to travel -_-.



As a Londoner everything outside London is "far"


----------



## RCoon (Sep 11, 2013)

Totally just got given a 1% payrise today, that's going to be backdated to April. It might not be much, but it's a start!


----------



## d1nky (Sep 11, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Damn. Some guy wanted to buy, but he lived in London and said it was too far to travel -_-.



couldn't you meet half way?


----------



## RCoon (Sep 11, 2013)

d1nky said:


> couldn't you meet half way?



So far he's said he'll attempt to buy a private courier to pick up and drop off (but keep the PC in the front seat). I told him I could knock off plenty if he bought outside of Ebay (Damn 10% fees), still waiting to hear back.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 11, 2013)

Doing some network testing - I bought a TP-Link giga-switch as part of the 'NAS initiative' but for some reason I get random lag spikes with it on.

Ive purchased a more expensive netgear switch and lets see if it still gives me problems..


Very weary of TP-Link as ive had issues with their tech in the past. a lot of their stuff either works and works amazingly well or work but work really badly


----------



## RCoon (Sep 11, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Doing some network testing - I bought a TP-Link giga-switch as part of the 'NAS initiative' but for some reason I get random lag spikes with it on.
> 
> Ive purchased a more expensive netgear switch and lets see if it still gives me problems..
> 
> ...



TPLink routers have always been a colossal fail in my work line, but their powerline adapters are flawlessly good.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 11, 2013)

Only TPLink I have used is the cheap 4port switch, it worked flawlessly.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 11, 2013)

I can vouch for their powerline adaptors - I run a pair of AV200's and Ive had no issues with them so far - though i only use them to connect me  up to the internet.

Currently using the Netgear GS105, seems to be running fine so far, won't really know until i start to play games but lets just say pages and youtube just seem to load up _'smoother'_, Downloads dont seem to flip out and jump from 30mins to completion to 1day or 14days when downloading from a file server.







I wouldnt say that 'I took a punt on it'

there are 599 reviews on amazon - 477 = 5 star, 65 = 4 star reviews. but somehow I get lumbered with the one thats just a little bit retarded


----------



## RCoon (Sep 11, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I can vouch for their powerline adaptors - I run a pair of AV200's and Ive had no issues with them so far - though i only use them to connect me  up to the internet.
> 
> Currently using the Netgear GS105, seems to be running fine so far, won't really know until i start to play games but lets just say pages and youtube just seem to load up _'smoother'_, Downloads dont seem to flip out and jump from 30mins to completion to 1day or 14days when downloading from a file server.
> 
> http://newnation.sg/wp-content/uploads/desmond-choo-not-bad.jpg



I've got 4 AV200's running in my house for file server, PC, laptop and router! I get an average 30-40ms ping in games and usually around 4-6MB/s broadband download and around 12MB/s transfer speeds between the PC's.
Was it the netgear router that somebody managed to install Windows on when they loaded custom firmware?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 11, 2013)

a netgear router running windows?  naw man, its just a giga-bit switch GS-105


----------



## RCoon (Sep 11, 2013)

God I hate human beings, just got a text:

Hi does it come with monitors and what gpu is it?
I reply: DO YOU NOT READ THE DESCRIPTION?
It does not mention monitors.
I reply: RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE, 144HZ and 60HZ
Oh OK I am not a computer expert it is for my son


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 11, 2013)

I would have replied "you dont need to be computer literate to know how to read"

though this guy must be loaded if hes buying a system like yours for his son - my dad wouldnt buy me my own PC - I had to get a job to eventually afford one


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 11, 2013)

RCoon said:


> God I hate human beings, just got a text:
> 
> Hi does it come with monitors and what gpu is it?
> I reply: DO YOU NOT READ THE DESCRIPTION?
> ...



There is a reason why people prefer to sell on the forums, saves on the medical fees 

HP cheap as bones servers are still on sale for £100 after cashback, are they any good?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 11, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> HP cheap as bones servers are still on sale for £100 after cashback, are they any good?



very good from what i hear


----------



## RCoon (Sep 11, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> There is a reason why people prefer to sell on the forums, saves on the medical fees
> 
> HP cheap as bones servers are still on sale for £100 after cashback, are they any good?



Yes they are! I know two people who bought one for film and tv show streaming, nothing but good reviews. Cashback is a pain though.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 11, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> very good from what i hear



Number of bays? I know they come with PCIe expansion slots for moar sata slot, but would be quite useless without extra bays.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 11, 2013)

"I am a very seriius buyer, what is your bottom line price, I can pick it up tonight"
LOLLLLL "seriius" buyer here guys.

EDIT: Told her 1450 and she's like "oh that is too much"
I swear people just want to rip you off all the time.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 11, 2013)

RCoon said:


> "I am a very seriius buyer, what is your bottom line price, I can pick it up tonight"
> LOLLLLL "seriius" buyer here guys.



I fkin hate ebay and gumtree for assholes taking the piss and offering you half of what you have listed for  /rant.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 11, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I fkin hate ebay and gumtree for assholes taking the piss and offering you half of what you have listed for  /rant.



So far there is only one guy who lives 95 miles away who is happy to pay 1500 and pay for his own private courier. Sadly I've not heard back. All I've gotten so far are teenagers and other people who have no clue what hardware even means, and just have a price in their pocket and want to buy whatever they can get for it. Oh and a load of people who say they are interested and then in the end after a days worth of conversation say "no sorry, too much".


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 11, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Number of bays? I know they come with PCIe expansion slots for moar sata slot, but would be quite useless without extra bays.



4 bays - 5  if you put a hotswap bay where the optical drive should be. Though I heard you might need to mod the bios to get that working with the other drives in raid - im not quite sure but there are threads dedicated to HP Proliant microservers in many forums


----------



## d1nky (Sep 11, 2013)

RCoon said:


> So far there is only one guy who lives 95 miles away who is happy to pay 1500 and pay for his own private courier. Sadly I've not heard back. All I've gotten so far are teenagers and other people who have no clue what hardware even means, and just have a price in their pocket and want to buy whatever they can get for it. Oh and a load of people who say they are interested and then in the end after a days worth of conversation say "no sorry, too much".



I had the same when I was selling my mod, on ebay. even the title 'NO TIME WASTERS' doesn't work! gumtree was just flat out offers for trades on spare crap they had, like iphones, Ipads and Idon'tcare! 

have you got it listed on all the forums you are on?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 11, 2013)

Gumtree you say??

Just wait until you get contacted by a 'Prince Abassi' of Nigeria or a wife of a military man who wants to buy the computer as a gift for him but will ask you to ship the item overseas as a surprise but oh wait, shes short on funds but she will definitely pay you when she has the money in a few days!!


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 11, 2013)

5 parts on AVForums, this is going to take some time. I think Ill just skim through the last part lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 11, 2013)

This guy....


----------



## RCoon (Sep 11, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I had the same when I was selling my mod, on ebay. even the title 'NO TIME WASTERS' doesn't work! gumtree was just flat out offers for trades on spare crap they had, like iphones, Ipads and Idon'tcare!
> 
> have you got it listed on all the forums you are on?



I'm not on any other forums, TPU is the only girl for me.
I just hope this guy that seems reasonable, actually is.
I've not had a trade request yet, though one simpleton offered me 700...



FreedomEclipse said:


> This guy....
> 
> http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n210/FinalFreedomEclipse/Netgear_zpsdcdb70f6.jpg



Me and my line manager just read that and PISSED ourselves


----------



## d1nky (Sep 11, 2013)

WOOOOP INTERVIEW TIME!

''can I offer you internet providings for your providings''


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 11, 2013)

d1nky said:


> WOOOOP INTERVIEW TIME!
> 
> ''can I offer you internet providings for your providings''



What are they trying to tell you?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 11, 2013)

Listed my rig for sale (parted) if anyone's in the market for anything, link in sig and http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2977409#post2977409


----------



## RCoon (Sep 11, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Listed my rig for sale (parted) if anyone's in the market for anything, link in sig and http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2977409#post2977409



I wish you luck! I'm going to make a nice little ITX APU system in a prodigy on the cheap, though I have a spare extra thick 120 Rad plus fittings, so I may invest in a Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige Jetstream if my second 780 sells(provided RMA is a success).


----------



## d1nky (Sep 11, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> What are they trying to tell you?



LOL I was mocking the telesales thing with a quote from fonejacker.

http://youtu.be/U12ZYBTnHvM


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 11, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Listed my rig for sale (parted) if anyone's in the market for anything, link in sig and http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2977409#post2977409



YHPM


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 11, 2013)

what do you do when you've upgraded just about everything that could be upgraded on your pc?? i was thinkin a new monitor but thats gonna cost at least another £400

GPUs are done
Network/NAS is done
Plenty of Ram - dont need more
Strong CPU - gonna last for a while yet
Good SSD - Upgrading to a Samsung Evo is probably pointless

What else is there apart from going 780s or new mon?


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 11, 2013)

I find the lack of an optical drive ... well it doesn't matter 

I don't see anything else that you can upgrade, perhaps keyboard mouse mousepad or something like those?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 11, 2013)

Nah already attempted those Bought a Corsair K90, a replacement G500 which im really happy with. Mionix Sargas 900 mat - I did have a Mionix aluminum mouse mat but i found it wasnt as sensitive and didnt give me the same amount of traction/travel as my Razor Destructor mat so i switched back to it. I dont think theres anything that needs to be done.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 11, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Nah already attempted those Bought a Corsair K90, a replacement G500 which im really happy with. Mionix Sargas 900 mat - I did have a Mionix aluminum mouse mat but i found it wasnt as sensitive and didnt give me the same amount of traction/travel as my Razor Destructor mat so i switched back to it. I dont think theres anything that needs to be done.



Hookers it is


----------



## d1nky (Sep 11, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> what do you do when you've upgraded just about everything that could be upgraded on your pc?? i was thinkin a new monitor but thats gonna cost at least another £400
> 
> GPUs are done
> Network/NAS is done
> ...



dare I say it, but someone has too.... LEWP!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 11, 2013)

d1nky said:


> LEWP!



Line echo wave pattern ?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 11, 2013)

d1nky said:


> dare I say it, but someone has too.... LEWP!



Agreed, WC that biatch


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 11, 2013)

Im gonna need a new case if i WC


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 11, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im gonna need a new case if i WC



Is it not full tower?


----------



## d1nky (Sep 11, 2013)

didn't someone have a TJ07 for cheap?


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 11, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Is it not full tower?



Not a lot places for mounting rad in that case.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 11, 2013)

d1nky said:


> didn't someone have a TJ07 for cheap?



TJ02, it was Moonpig, I think it's pending or I would have had it off him  nevermind



Fourstaff said:


> Not a lot places for mounting rad in that case.



This is TPU, he should make it fit!!


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 11, 2013)

d1nky said:


> didn't someone have a TJ07 for cheap?



erm...

that could be mine that RCoon bought?

And is now in a lovely custom rig FS on TPU.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 11, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> erm...
> 
> that could be mine that RCoon bought?
> 
> And is now in a lovely custom rig FS on TPU.



Ah ok, didn't see that one


----------



## d1nky (Sep 11, 2013)

since having my lewp its been the best investment I could of done, especially in terms of fun and overclocking!

Loops are for life not just Christmas!

I thought it was one of the UK bunch, £70 for the TJ07 last time I looked.. a decent loop around £350+


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 11, 2013)

d1nky said:


> since having my lewp its been the best investment I could of done, especially in terms of fun and overclocking!
> 
> Loops are for life not just Christmas!
> 
> I thought it was one of the UK bunch, £70 for the TJ07 last time I looked.. a decent loop around £350ish



£70 for a TJ07 is incredibly good value if it's in decent nick.  Case is built for WC.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 11, 2013)

I just found his thread its a Silverstone FT02 with window. £70
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103080&highlight=moonpig

Not sure how well a custom loop would fit tbh

I swore it was a TJ07 before... although I had fuck all sleep from drinking vodka and shagging lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 11, 2013)

My case is a V1 Define XL - its not so WC friendly unless I mod it and i dont have the tools for that. If i was to get a new case id go for the Corsair 540


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 11, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My case is a V1 Define XL - its not so WC friendly unless I mod it and i dont have the tools for that. If i was to get a new case id go for the Corsair 540



Air 540 for watercooling, what irony.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 11, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Air 540 for watercooling, what irony.



I'd also go for an Air 540 if I were to consider making a nice fresh watercooled system.

In other news, I got another offer of £800 today on Ebay.
F*** my life.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 11, 2013)

On top of that - its such a nag having to rebuild.



RCoon said:


> I'd also go for an Air 540 if I were to consider making a nice fresh watercooled system.
> 
> In other news, I got another offer of £800 today on Ebay.
> F*** my life.




Dont worry - at least every night you have a nice warm nurse to go back home to


----------



## RCoon (Sep 11, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> On top of that - its such a nag having to rebuild.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sadly I dont, popped round hers for a short hour's chat and that's it. Mostly just a social thing during the week.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 11, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Sadly I dont, popped round hers for a short hour's chat and that's it. Mostly just a social thing during the week.



Talk about anything exciting?


----------



## d1nky (Sep 11, 2013)

I seen a nice solid simple build on ocn with that corsair 540







simplicity and sexy, apart from the guys a noob with a camera lol FEET!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 12, 2013)

My mrs is a pussy cat, she is 28 years old and her parents still talk to and treat her like a teenager. We moved recently and admittedly they helped us out with the move and her mum also spent £70 on food shopping for us as well as taxing the Mrs' car for £90. 

Now I'm all one for paying back what you owe and in that respect we owed them £160. However prior to this she recently gave her mum a car which she said she would give her £200 for minus the cost of a new exhaust which it needed, so let's say £150 for the car? we haven't received the £150 for the car yet low and behold they have been going on at her for 2 weeks to pay back the £90 for the car tax they paid, conveniently forgetting we haven't received any monies for the car we "sold" them. 

I tend not to get involved as they are a close knit family and I am an outsider for all intents and purposes though this had me seething, she hasn't got the balls to speak up to them and say that they hadn't actually paid for the car we "sold" them and was actually willing to pay back the £90 just to keep them happy. 

None the less, I'm not one to hold my tongue if I feel I'm being fairly untreated and I sent a text to both of them tonight (considering I had kept out of it completely before now) stating that we appreciate their help the last 2 months and we're more than happy to pay them back what we owe them after factoring in the money for the car we never had 

The shit will literally hit the fan tomorrow but I'm glad, my parents used to be the same until I stood up to them as a parent myself and told them to back the fuck out of my business, they have been sweet since, I sense it will take a little longer for the message to sink in with her parents and they won't appreciate that it's me who has spoken up, but at the end of the day she is my partner and we are in a relationship together, so I have just as much right to stick for her and defend my family if I feel that they are being unjustly unfair


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 12, 2013)

I take it you really need the money as you put your system up for sale?


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 12, 2013)

although i agree with you pal, i reckon text may have not been the right way to deal with this. however in person may not have been ideal........ made a decent call  good luck


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 12, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I take it you really need the money as you put your system up for sale?



Yea pretty much so, though have a nice little FM2 MATX build lined up that should keep me happy for a while, FM2 A6, 4-8GB DDR3 2133mhz, 500GB, HD 7950 (think I'm keeping this now), MATX case/PSU etc and swapped my Shimian for a 1080p 27" monitor with moonpig, so all in all not too bad and I will still be gaming on


----------



## RCoon (Sep 12, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Yea pretty much so, though have a nice little FM2 MATX build lined up that should keep me happy for a while, FM2 A6, 4-8GB DDR3 2133mhz, 500GB, HD 7950 (think I'm keeping this now), MATX case/PSU etc and swapped my Shimian for a 1080p 27" monitor with moonpig, so all in all not too bad and I will still be gaming on



You cant beat some small form factor APU lovin'! In your situation (with the self entitled parents) I'd have done the same to be honest. I dislike hypocrits as much as I dislike madonna and marzipan.
I've had dozens upon dozens of messages overnight of people offering me stupid money for my rig  so much time wasted, it's a very simple task which the british public is making ten times harder for me. I hope the GTX 780 sale goes a little simpler than this.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 12, 2013)

RCoon said:


> You cant beat some small form factor APU lovin'! In your situation (with the self entitled parents) I'd have done the same to be honest. I dislike hypocrits as much as I dislike madonna and marzipan.
> I've had dozens upon dozens of messages overnight of people offering me stupid money for my rig  so much time wasted, it's a very simple task which the british public is making ten times harder for me. I hope the GTX 780 sale goes a little simpler than this.



You should just mention lowball offers will not be entertained, and delete all offers under £1300


----------



## RCoon (Sep 12, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> You should just mention lowball offers will not be entertained, and delete all offers under £1300



I have, and also removed the best offer option, but people keep emailing me or asking questions through ebay asking to buy for £7-800. Some people are like "well if it doesnt sell then i can offer you this..."
I am currently contemplating splitting it up and living without a PC for a few weeks (or at least until it all sells anyway). Problem is without a computer I cant get online to organise it all -_-


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 12, 2013)

get a cheap netbook or laptop.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 12, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I have, and also removed the best offer option, but people keep emailing me or asking questions through ebay asking to buy for £7-800. Some people are like "well if it doesnt sell then i can offer you this..."
> I am currently contemplating splitting it up and living without a PC for a few weeks (or at least until it all sells anyway). Problem is without a computer I cant get online to organise it all -_-



Ah... I was about to say best bet is to split it but that leaves you in the dark ages 

I think you could potentially make more from the parts sold that way.  I think more folk on TPU would buy the parts than a single person split with well over 1k.

If your RMA sells, would that give you leeway to start on your APU build?

Alternatively if the money is pressing, put the RMA back in the case air cooled, and sell the bulk of the loop rads, the water blocked 780 as well.  That would give enough for a decent APU system?


----------



## RCoon (Sep 12, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Ah... I was about to say best bet is to split it but that leaves you in the dark ages
> 
> I think you could potentially make more from the parts sold that way.  I think more folk on TPU would buy the parts than a single person split with well over 1k.
> 
> ...



If the RMA sells (I'm going to sell it on TPU at 425 for new), then I can build _almost_ the APU system I have planned. I dont want to buy a pile of crap just because I need a PC and waste the money. I get paid on the 23rd of this month, and I literally have about £100 left on my credit card to live on until then, once payday hits I can pay off most of it and have some breathing room.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 12, 2013)

RCoon said:


> If the RMA sells (I'm going to sell it on TPU at 425 for new), then I can build _almost_ the APU system I have planned. I dont want to buy a pile of crap just because I need a PC and waste the money. I get paid on the 23rd of this month, and I literally have about £100 left on my credit card to live on until then, once payday hits I can pay off most of it and have some breathing room.



£100 for 10 days is not too bad, unless you have bills to settle. Steal food from your nurse


----------



## RCoon (Sep 12, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> £100 for 10 days is not too bad, unless you have bills to settle. Steal food from your nurse



She's got uni debt already!
Everything is now being sold seperately. Fourstaff, can you change thread names for me?


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 12, 2013)

RCoon said:


> She's got uni debt already!
> Everything is now being sold seperately. Fourstaff, can you change thread names for me?



You can do it yourself for BST threads, otherwise get Mussels or Sneeky to do it for you. I am pretty much powerless in that subforum.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 12, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> You can do it yourself for BST threads, otherwise get Mussels or Sneeky to do it for you. I am pretty much powerless in that subforum.



Title changed, here's to hoping this works out well.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 12, 2013)

3570K for £90 I'd hit that if I don't have one already :<

I personally think you should collect the parts into "bits" like cpu+mobo, watercooling as a whole, etc. so you wouldn't end up with dead parts (mobo with no cpu, pump with no rads, etc).

Edit: also, keep your rams, with the current ram trajectory you will end up spending the same on lesser sticks.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 12, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> 3570K for £90 I'd hit that if I don't have one already :<
> 
> I personally think you should collect the parts into "bits" like cpu+mobo, watercooling as a whole, etc. so you wouldn't end up with dead parts (mobo with no cpu, pump with no rads, etc).
> 
> Edit: also, keep your rams, with the current ram trajectory you will end up spending the same on lesser sticks.



GOOD GOD! Good call, definitely keeping my RAM, that stuff is expensive now...


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 12, 2013)

Soooo tempted to buy your watercooling part :<


----------



## RCoon (Sep 12, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Soooo tempted to buy your watercooling part :<



Some assface just tried to jew me out of more money by asking for a load of gear with even further reduced prices. Wont be selling a thing to them.
For future reference, the guy's name is UseNow, and has been hounding me since starting all this with stupid requests.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 12, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Some assface just tried to jew me out of more money by asking for a load of gear with even further reduced prices. Wont be selling a thing to them.
> For future reference, the guy's name is UseNow, and has been hounding me since starting all this with stupid requests.



Same one who wants my 7950, 1440p monitor and 3570k for £325 then yea


----------



## RCoon (Sep 12, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Same one who wants my 7950, 1440p monitor and 3570k for £325 then yea



I think it's pretty disrespectful for a person to ask for something that already is down to rockbottom prices for a further cheaper price. Makes me fairly angry people want something for nothing, especially members of a forum we all respect.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 12, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I think it's pretty disrespectful for a person to ask for something that already is down to rockbottom prices for a further cheaper price. Makes me fairly angry people want something for nothing, especially members of a forum we all respect.



My sentiments exactly, that's why I chose to list here and not on GT/ebay


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 12, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Some assface just tried to jew me out of more money by asking for a load of gear with even further reduced prices. Wont be selling a thing to them.
> For future reference, the guy's name is UseNow, and has been hounding me since starting all this with stupid requests.



Lol,

He's a TPU sales trawler.  He bought a 580 from me a long time back (it was already cheap) but after that he kept asking me for reductions on any of the few things I've put up.  Decent enough guy but doesn't pay what you want.

Edit: and he never gave me any heatware feedback despite me asking him to.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 12, 2013)

well for the record he isnt actually part of the TPU community per se~ If you check his post history all of it is in the trade section - He only has an account here to buy/sell stuff not to participate or integrate with the community here.

I ive had a few members like that PM me in the past when i had stuff for sale offering me peanuts for my less then a year old Crucial SSD, Xonar STX or 6970 - I just ignore them


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 12, 2013)

In a sense - I love it when these nubs cry in giveaway threads because they havent got the post count or been a member long enough to enter it. It brings a smile to my face.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 12, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> In a sense - I love it when these nubs cry in giveaway threads because they havent got the post count or been a member long enough to enter it. It brings a smile to my face.



That's why i generally (nowadays anyway) don't sell to people with low posts, unless I've actually been in a thread with them talking pish about stuff.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 12, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> In a sense - I love it when these nubs cry in giveaway threads because they havent got the post count or been a member long enough to enter it. It brings a smile to my face.



Why should a newbie have a chance at any provided goodies when they havent contributed anything? They have no justifiable reason to complain xD


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 12, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Why should a newbie have a chance at any provided goodies when they havent contributed anything? They have no justifiable reason to complain xD



but the thing is - some people have been a member as far back as 2009 but all they did is trawl the trade section or lurk about and not get involved. when i do giveaways, one of the rules is that they always have to have been a member for at least a year or longer - they qualify for that, just not for the rest of it and thats why they get frustrated which I find so terribly amusing. Mods delete their comments but i wish they would leave them so this small group of people who think they can get something for nothing become the laughing stock of TPU. 

Obviously Im not a total asshole - I know that some people are new and all they do is fold or crunch for TPU - I dont mind them entering my giveaways.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 12, 2013)

I think the "current rule" 1 month + 50 posts. All we need is special provision for crunchers and the likes.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 12, 2013)

Depends who's doing the giveaway - My giveaway, My rules so long as they're not in breach of any TPU rules/regulations Im free to do as i please.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 12, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Depends who's doing the giveaway - My giveaway, My rules so long as they're not in breach of any TPU rules/regulations Im free to do as i please.



I expected that to end in "bwahahahaahaha"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 12, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I expected that to end in "bwahahahaahaha"


----------



## RCoon (Sep 12, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> http://makeameme.org/media/created/I-have-devised-kr8lzu.jpg



I have that picture! D:

I adopted a Raccoon last christmas though, I occasionally get printed pictures of the guy:


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 12, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I have that picture! D:



Looks like a picture of you Coon


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 12, 2013)

why adopt a racoon when theres plenty of pictures of them on the interwebs??


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 12, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> why adopt a racoon when theres plenty of pictures of them on the interwebs??
> 
> http://iruntheinternet.com/lulzdump/images/hot-girl-kissing-racoon-weird-1292793525d.jpg



My like this for some reason lol


----------



## RCoon (Sep 12, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> why adopt a racoon when theres plenty of pictures of them on the interwebs??
> 
> http://iruntheinternet.com/lulzdump/images/hot-girl-kissing-racoon-weird-1292793525d.jpg



Trust me, I've seen them all, including the one of a very large man drilling a teddy raccoon (not with a power drill).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe i should put it in spoiler tags - Not sure if TPU allows for softcore beastiality


----------



## d1nky (Sep 12, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> why adopt a racoon when theres plenty of pictures of them on the interwebs??
> 
> http://iruntheinternet.com/lulzdump/images/hot-girl-kissing-racoon-weird-1292793525d.jpg



this is rcoons alter ego nailing.... well pics speak a million words.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 12, 2013)

Needs moar nurse...


----------



## RCoon (Sep 12, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Needs moar nurse...



Speaking of which, she should be coming over tonight!
I am however almost certain I will be friend-zoned in a few weeks when she's back at uni though xD


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 12, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Speaking of which, she should be coming over tonight!
> I am however almost certain I will be friend-zoned in a few weeks when she's back at uni though xD



Younger ones having more stamina and drive?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 12, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Trust me, I've seen them all, including the one of a very large man drilling a teddy raccoon (not with a power drill).



I knew it. You're a Furry!

Hey maybe this is old news but I don't even really belong in this thread.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 12, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Younger ones having more stamina and drive?



Well we dated 4 times over the last 5 years (the last time was a year and a half ago), and this time we werent particularly keen on getting back into the old routine. She has said however she wants me to go to her place while she's at uni whenever. I dont know, women are like cats, they just do their own thing, and invite you when they feel like it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 12, 2013)

I dont think you're nailing her hard enough, by now she should be one of your loyal subjects


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 12, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Well we dated 4 times over the last 5 years (the last time was a year and a half ago), and this time we werent particularly keen on getting back into the old routine. She has said however she wants me to go to her place while she's at uni whenever. I dont know, women are like cats, they just do their own thing, and invite you when they feel like it.



Friends with benefits are awesome, you get the fun minus the pain.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 12, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I dont know, women are like cats, they just do their own thing, and invite you when they feel like it.



Actually many if not most women are NOT like this. Methinks you found a good one here.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 12, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Actually many if not most women are NOT like this. Methinks you found a good one here.



Sir may i see your papers please


----------



## HUSKIE (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello peeps. We are officially UK british citizen now.
Over the moon.

After 5yrs of staying here.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 13, 2013)

HUSKIE said:


> Hello peeps. We are officially UK british citizen now.
> Over the moon.
> 
> After 5yrs of staying here.



Gratz. Why not celebrate with a new PC?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 13, 2013)

HUSKIE said:


> Hello peeps. We are officially UK british citizen now.
> Over the moon.
> 
> After 5yrs of staying here.



Where are you from originally?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 13, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Where are you from originally?



Huskie is from the philippines


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 13, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Gratz. Why not celebrate with a new PC?


----------



## HUSKIE (Sep 13, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Huskie is from the philippines



Yeah Where the 20ish typhoons hits our  country  every year.=-O


----------



## RCoon (Sep 13, 2013)

I wish I got hit by 20 Gentle Typhoons.

In other news, things got rather more serious last night than anticipated. The nurse is currently in the process of deciding whether she wants to be my ball and chain it seems. We did have a great night though!

I'm going to start throwing components on Ebay to open up to more people (obviously at a higher price), I've managed to get my APU system to a neat cost of £550


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 13, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I wish I got hit by 20 Gentle Typhoons.
> 
> In other news, things got rather more serious last night than anticipated. The nurse is currently in the process of deciding whether she wants to be my ball and chain it seems. We did have a great night though!
> 
> I'm going to start throwing components on Ebay to open up to more people (obviously at a higher price), I've managed to get my APU system to a neat cost of £550



Nice to hear that you are getting some love. How far is her uni? 

You might want to keep the Force 120 too, unless you are planning to upgrade. Or one of the harddisks, unless you are getting a SSHD. 

May I know what is in your APU?


----------



## RCoon (Sep 13, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Nice to hear that you are getting some love. How far is her uni?
> 
> You might want to keep the Force 120 too, unless you are planning to upgrade. Or one of the harddisks, unless you are getting a SSHD.
> 
> May I know what is in your APU?



She's only in Nottingham, and she's back on weekends. She's still making her mind up on the situation though, so I'm not expecting anything.

I'm going to roll with a single 256GB SSD, enough room for windows, office, documents, and 2 or 3 games, so I'm not fussed about keeping anything else, I have a file server I can remote into where i store all my tv shows, films, music and "alternative horse pictures".

Going for a 6800K as I still intend to play CS:GO

I've got an extra thick EK rad spare and plenty of tubing and fittings, so I jumped on the CM Eisberg.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 13, 2013)

Ill take 840 EVO: http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B00E391OX6/?tag=tec053-21

Amazon sells their 6800K cheaper too.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 13, 2013)

Could just save a few quid by going with an A10-5800K and just overclocking it. there is very little performance gap between the two


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 13, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Could just save a few quid by going with an A10-5800K and just overclocking it. there is very little performance gap between the two



IIRC both the 6800K and 5800K doesn't clock much higher than the boost, maybe 10% at most. Not sure if its worth the hassle and heat.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 13, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> IIRC both the 6800K and 5800K doesn't clock much higher than the boost, maybe 10% at most. Not sure if its worth the hassle and heat.



I've seen a 6800K OC'd to 4.9Ghz (4.6Ghz on stock voltages or 1.45v on a bad day) on that Gigabyte motherboard using a H100. Also I have Amazon Prime, but I dont believe the 6800K is eligible for it, and I'd rather buy all from one store to save money (I'm unsure if ordering the Sammy and 6800K from Amazon and paying for postage is cheaper than ordering it all from OCUK(AND getting it all at the same time))


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 13, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Ill take 840 EVO: http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B00E391OX6/?tag=tec053-21
> 
> Amazon sells their 6800K cheaper too.



Yup, 840 evo is a tad faster but the plextor has an excellent reliability rating from reviewers.  Similar prices.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 13, 2013)

Well that's it, Marsey99 has started the buying, so the rig will officially be out of commission as of tonight. Not going to buy my new rig until everything has sold and all debt is paid off. Looks like I'll be using my emergency laptop from now on to do things. I sure hope this all doesnt take months -_-


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 13, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Well that's it, Marsey99 has started the buying, so the rig will officially be out of commission as of tonight. Not going to buy my new rig until everything has sold and all debt is paid off. Looks like I'll be using my emergency laptop from now on to do things. I sure hope this all doesnt take months -_-



go spend more time with the nurse. get her to kiss your ouchies


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 13, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> go spend more time with the nurse. get her to kiss your ouchies



No, get her to bang on his sphericals until they're ouchies and then kiss them better.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 13, 2013)

6800K comes with one day delivery from Amazon if you are interested.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 13, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> 6800K comes with one day delivery from Amazon if you are interested.



Well I've got a long time before I can buy anything 
I've only managed to sell the W/C kit so far!


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 13, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Well I've got a long time before I can buy anything
> I've only managed to sell the W/C kit so far!



Once you sell your 780 you will have enough money to get everything together.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 13, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Once you sell your 780 you will have enough money to get everything together.



If it actually sells. And I'd rather pay off my credit card and get into positive figures before I buy anything else.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 13, 2013)

Looks like Ebuyer dont want to RMA my card, guess I'm going to need an inductor from NVidia.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 13, 2013)

what a bunch of assholes


----------



## RCoon (Sep 13, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> what a bunch of assholes



They asked for the transcripts and I've sent them, though I will simply assume that after they contact Gigabyte, they will just refuse as Gigabyte did despite NVidia's help.
They cancelled the RMA and then opened it up again, pending the situation of the conversations.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 13, 2013)

Well, No doubt Gigabyte will block the RMA, Only difference here is its a retailer looking over their shoulder and not an Nvidia rep themselves.


I guess this is what counts as customer service these days


----------



## RCoon (Sep 13, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well, No doubt Gigabyte will block the RMA, Only difference here is its a retailer looking over their shoulder and not an Nvidia rep themselves.
> 
> 
> I guess this is what counts as customer service these days



Burning the windows 7 disk now, then I'm off to work to dismantle this bitch.

EDIT: Everything is now on Fleabay for slightly inflated prices because of the ebay 10% cut -_-


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 13, 2013)

Tempted by the £240 7970 from OcUK, for WIP II


----------



## RCoon (Sep 13, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Tempted by the £240 7970 from OcUK, for WIP II



It is too good to be true, I'll give you that.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 13, 2013)

ocuk have dropped prices on DCII 7970 and matrix. £230 and £280.

friggin bargain considering matrixes are EOL.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 14, 2013)

RCoon said:


> It is too good to be true, I'll give you that.



My 660Ti at £170 is too good to be true either, until it came. Nothing ventured, nothing gained 

I'll tell you what is too good to be true: I received an email asking if I am interested in buying RM shares


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 15, 2013)

Cherry red switches have a weighty feeling compared to the rubber ones. Oddly I can type much faster and more accurate with my right hand, but my left hand gets worse with mechanical switches. Is there a keyboard which is mechanical on the right hand and rubber dome on the left?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 15, 2013)

Speaking of mech keyboards - My K90 is probably worth something now as Corsair no longer make them with black switches.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 15, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Speaking of mech keyboards - My K90 is probably worth something now as Corsair no longer make them with black switches.



Why not? Low demand? I think I prefer blacks for gaming (friend's Blackwidow feels somewhat better), and something lighter than Reds for typing


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 15, 2013)

I think it was more to do with the fact that people dont swap to different keyboards for typing/gaming. I went from using scissor switches on a Logitech Illuminated to MX black switches and my typing speed has dropped. Im quite precise with my typing in general so I wouldn't mind if the keys were a little lighter and i think thats the general consensus. Reds are a good all-round balance while some might prefer browns or even blues for gaming/typing but its all down to personal preference.

I wouldnt mind something a little lighter though. but its not like I can contact the retailer I purchased from or Corsair themselves and ask to have them switch my old K90 to one of their newer K90's with cherry reds or browns after almost a years use.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 15, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> my typing speed has dropped.



This is what annoys me the most. And slightly more errors too, compared to my G11. I am not a fast typer, but getting my typing speed from low 80s to higher 70s sucks. My typing test tool: http://www.keyhero.com/?ws Its American, need something British


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 15, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> This is what annoys me the most. And slightly more errors too, compared to my G11. I am not a fast typer, but getting my typing speed from low 80s to higher 70s sucks. My typing test tool: http://www.keyhero.com/?ws Its American, need something British



That's odd. When I went mech. (Blackwidow) I increased typing speed slightly. But it came with a learning curb. I had to relearn not to press so hard on the keys. Once I figured that out things began to flow.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 15, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That's odd. When I went mech. (Blackwidow) I increased typing speed slightly. But it came with a learning curb. I had to relearn not to press so hard on the keys. Once I figured that out things began to flow.



Probably need to get used to it. I have it for less than a week. Its starting to grow on me though, even if my left hand complains of weight and my right hand complains of inaccuracy. 

Very tempted to buy fancy caps:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 15, 2013)

I once saw a thread where they had a keyboard made out of clear acrylic - Id get that then mod it with a few LEDs strips undearneath so it looks like a racing car


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 15, 2013)

Call me an asshole for this

But every driver over the age of 70 needs their eyesight checked every 6 months before being allowed on the roads. Every driver that fails the test needs to have their license revoked immediately under the health and safety act because they are a danger not only to themselves but to other road users and other pedestrians. It might be breaching their human rights but this is one thing that needs to be strictly enforced to prevent accidents like these from happening.

I say make them retake their driving test every 2 years but that would be a waste of time and money.

The old lady most likely didnt see the road sign clearly enough and pulled off at the wrong turn and ended up in the same lane as on coming traffic.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 15, 2013)

Shit happens every so often, but to make people take a test every few years is quite a big hassle. Maybe if they fail their eye check it the details can be passed on to affect their license, but overall I think the system is decent enough.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 15, 2013)

imo if youre over 70. you shouldnt really be driving - thats why the government gives you a freedom pass. If you need a ride somewhere call a friend or a family member.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 15, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> imo if youre over 70. you shouldnt really be driving - thats why the government gives you a freedom pass. If you need a ride somewhere call a friend or a family member.



Friend's grandfather is 90+ and still drives like a champ. On the other hand, I have seen people who haven't even hit 60 and their body is breaking apart. Limiting people from driving because of age not health is quite stupid imo.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 15, 2013)

I also think after 70 you should have your license revoked, bad eyesight, bad reactions arthritis etc etc.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 16, 2013)

Somebody on Ebay tried to screw me over by buying an item but paying via eCheque. Asked me to post the item as soon as, but the cheque obviously bounced.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 16, 2013)

man the MOFOs! 

I avoid ebay now, and will never use it again tbh, especially for pc stuff.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Somebody on Ebay tried to screw me over by buying an item but paying via eCheque. Asked me to post the item as soon as, but the cheque obviously bounced.



Id report them to ebay for possible scamming


----------



## d1nky (Sep 16, 2013)

well I think ive got a job, start training next Monday. hopefully be a high flying salesman and making moniesssss soon! 

and all of that will go into modding, so I can start that as a hobby/business. 

WOOP!


----------



## RCoon (Sep 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> well I think ive got a job, start training next Monday. hopefully be a high flying salesman and making moniesssss soon!
> 
> and all of that will go into modding, so I can start that as a hobby/business.
> 
> WOOP!



gratz bro, glad you're getting on your way. Fans should be with you tomorrow by the way, according to the makeup-caked slag behind the post office counter. Better to hope for the day after I think.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> gratz bro, glad you're getting on your way. Fans should be with you tomorrow by the way, according to the makeup-caked slag behind the post office counter. Better to hope for the day after I think.



I totally forgot about them lol

thanks man, good to see your rig getting pawned off nicely. heres to good times


----------



## RCoon (Sep 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I totally forgot about them lol
> 
> thanks man, good to see your rig getting pawned off nicely. heres to good times



Still got the GTX 780 to go, the SSD, the Monitor, the case, the PSU. Nobody seems interested in the monitor AT ALL. And cases and monitors are a pain in the ass to ship...
Gonna be slow from here I think. Not to mention Ebuyer has said bugger all about at least sending my second GTX 780 back so I can solder it myself. If my money situation picks up, and I sell everything except the GPU, I'll hook it up to my new rig with the CM Eisberg. Sure it'll be a waste though xD

EDIT: OH! I have a fucking cello to sell. If anyone knows somebody that wants to buy a £800 cello for half price xD


----------



## d1nky (Sep 16, 2013)

couldn't you refund the new 780, youre still within 30days?! 

if I start making enough money soon, ill definitely have that monitor and maybe case if its still around. but thatll be a few weeks, which I hope for you its sold by then.

thinking about it, ill buy all my stuff from forums to mod and sell, just for practice and to get known.


heres a rant: its freshers for 2 weeks of noisy uni kids drinking and drinking! I live between 3 student blocks, and town! my nights were noisy before but this is another level of drunken (some nasty swear words, beginning with F, C, S, B....)


----------



## RCoon (Sep 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> couldn't you refund the new 780, youre still within 30days?!
> 
> if I start making enough money soon, ill definitely have that monitor and maybe case if its still around. but thatll be a few weeks, which I hope for you its sold by then.
> 
> ...



Taken the cooler off  Id rather sell it with the block anyway, make a fair bit of money.

Yeah for sure, I know you wanted that kind of monitor.

Oh yeah, my town isnt full of freshers students, just a lot of underage students and old timers and scum who are drunk 24/7. That being said it seems the nurse has finished with me, havent spoken to her in days, she heads back out in a week, ah well, good things come to a swift end eh?

With any luck some rich classical musician will buy this cello, then I wont have to worry about everything getting sold as soon as. It might allow me to keep whatever parts are left from my selling spree, PSU could be useful!

In other news I bought my first 20 pack of cigarettes today in like, 3 years. Did snuff 2 years ago and then packed in altogether. Now it just feels like a pleasant past-time while I read my books (bugger all else to do).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> In other news I bought my first 20 pack of cigarettes today in like, 3 years. Did snuff 2 years ago and then packed in altogether. Now it just feels like a pleasant past-time while I read my books (bugger all else to do).



Perfect time to get in some 'extra treatment' from the nurse


----------



## RCoon (Sep 16, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Perfect time to get in some 'extra treatment' from the nurse



I somehow doubt I'll see her again anytime soon


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 16, 2013)

get into that gypsy banger and make the 50mile trip to her uni


----------



## RCoon (Sep 16, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> get into that gypsy banger and make the 50mile trip to her uni



She's not even going back for another week. And she literally lives the road over from me. I'd go and see her, but as a point of fact I dont think she wants me to xD


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> She's not even going back for another week. And she literally lives the road over from me. I'd go and see her, but as a point of fact I dont think she wants me to xD



what are you? 5?? *MAKE* her want to see you. Beat up her dad or something.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 16, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> what are you? 5?? *MAKE* her want to see you. Beat up her dad or something.



But he's a prison officer


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 16, 2013)

So make him an offer he cant refuse


----------



## RCoon (Sep 16, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> So make him an offer he cant refuse



While your plans may be flawless in planning, I think I will pass gracefully.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 16, 2013)

rcoon you smoking 

worst thing you could ever do!! instead hit the gym or use those weights you got!!


----------



## RCoon (Sep 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> rcoon you smoking
> 
> worst thing you could ever do!! instead hit the gym or use those weights you got!!



Maybe when I reach a watershed moment of my life sometime at the end of this year, for now I'm going to sit back and vegetate until everything is back to normal


----------



## d1nky (Sep 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Maybe when I reach a watershed moment of my life sometime at the end of this year, for now I'm going to sit back and vegetate until everything is back to normal



I like your ethos, but smoking.......

hey its bench season soon and hopefully ill have a nice 3770k to play with and well if AMD keep dropping prices on 7970s (and asus) ill have tri fired 79** cards 

that's my end of year plans lol


----------



## RCoon (Sep 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I like your ethos, but smoking.......
> 
> hey its bench season soon and hopefully ill have a nice 3770k to play with and well if AMD keep dropping prices on 7970s (and asus) ill have tri fired 79** cards
> 
> that's my end of year plans lol



Trifire would be pretty cool, always wanted to try it with 7950's. If you sell your 8350 anytime soon I may be interested for my back to basics system.
My end of year plans are to be at least halfway through writing this damned book. 20000 words so far, probably another 100000 to go.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Trifire would be pretty cool, always wanted to try it with 7950's. If you sell your 8350 anytime soon I may be interested for my back to basics system.
> My end of year plans are to be at least halfway through writing this damned book. 20000 words so far, probably another 100000 to go.



and driving?! I need to add this to my plans lol

well if I haven't destroyed this cpu before then and nothing else happens id be happy for you to have it!

yea dual DcIIs was always my dream, and maybe a matrix or 7970DcII for epeen.

might as well when theyre basically at £230 a pop!


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 17, 2013)

Fuck, i caved. bought a W230st for uni.... £800 wow.
6 days Schenker.... oh god XD


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 17, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Fuck, i caved. bought a W230st for uni.... £800 wow.
> 6 days Schenker.... oh god XD



Next time i see you, Im gonna mug you


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 17, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Next time i see you, Im gonna mug you



Good luck, my wallet doesn't even have £5 anymore.... :shadedshu
It was cheap since the only other machines were £1000+ and i really don't have that kind of money.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 17, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Fuck, i caved. bought a W230st for uni.... £800 wow.
> 6 days Schenker.... oh god XD



the one with the GTX765m?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 17, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Good luck, my wallet doesn't even have £5 anymore.... :shadedshu
> It was cheap since the only other machines were £1000+ and i really don't have that kind of money.



well, If youre out and about in london and carrying it on your back like a turtle, Id love to see it some time. Ive alwas wanted a 13.3" gaming laptop


----------



## d1nky (Sep 17, 2013)

rcoooooooooooooooooon!!

well postman came, I missed him by 10 mins and he left a card. but now the card says mr. mortgomery-piptardson 

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! I need some fake i.d lol


----------



## RCoon (Sep 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> rcoooooooooooooooooon!!
> 
> well postman came, I missed him by 10 mins and he left a card. but now the card says mr. mortgomery-piptardson
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! I need some fake i.d lol



Oh so shaniqua in the post office was right. I'll be damned.
I was going to find your name on Facebook, but I was at work and couldnt be bothered so I made up a stately name for you xD
If you have trouble picking it up (I'm sure if they see your second name on ID they'll know it was a joke) just give me a call. I have my proof of delivery and can give them the number over the phone.

EDIT: It's addressed to a Damien first name so I think they'll get the picture.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 17, 2013)

yea I think this one will easily be blagged! I laughed quite hard and then realised fuck I just missed the post by minutes!

my FB name isn't my real name btw lol and I cant change it anymore, otherwise it would include piptardson haha!

thanks for a swift delivery tho!


----------



## RCoon (Sep 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yea I think this one will easily be blagged! I laughed quite hard and then realised fuck I just missed the post by minutes!
> 
> my FB name isn't my real name btw lol and I cant change it anymore, otherwise it would include piptardson haha!
> 
> thanks for a swift delivery tho!



I hate waiting for my post, I figured everyone else did too. Unfortunately I've got to send Marsey's via ParcelForce, and I packed it inside an ergonomic hoover box, so I imagine he'll get in a state of confusion when the donkey parcelforce guy drops it on his doorstep.
"I didnt order a hoover  My name isnt Monty Marsey!"


----------



## d1nky (Sep 17, 2013)

LOL you crack me up!

but im hoping there are sweets in these boxes


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> but im hoping there are sweets in these boxes



Needs to be passed as a law & be strictly enforced


----------



## RCoon (Sep 17, 2013)

Damn fire drills!

Sadly the sweets slipped my mind, but I did consider it.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 17, 2013)

RCoon said:


> the one with the GTX765m?



Yes indeed


----------



## RCoon (Sep 17, 2013)

GUESS WHAT GUYS







If ever in doubt about RMA being successful or not, have a long hard conversation with NVidia, they will sort you out xD


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 17, 2013)

RCoon said:


> GUESS WHAT GUYS
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130917/Untitled.png
> 
> If ever in doubt about RMA being successful or not, have a long hard conversation with NVidia, they will sort you out xD



Killer result


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 17, 2013)

RCoon said:


> GUESS WHAT GUYS
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130917/Untitled.png
> 
> If ever in doubt about RMA being successful or not, have a long hard conversation with NVidia, they will sort you out xD



Last time you'll be shopping with Ebuyer I'll bet.

At least they got it sorted eventually


----------



## RCoon (Sep 17, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Last time you'll be shopping with Ebuyer I'll bet.
> 
> At least they got it sorted eventually



Damn straight, I havent bought any hardware from them in the last few months/maybe year anyway, most of my kit is from Amazon or OCUK nowadays.

But seriously. I'm fully expecting this to be a mistake. I am willing to bet that it isnt being RMA'd and she just took one look at the comments in the RMA and presumed it was being repaired. I expect to get an email within 3 days saying it was an admin error.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 17, 2013)

Anyone seen NdMk2010? Bought some stuff off him, need to confirm expected delivery date. Or, he parted his PC and couldn't respond.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 17, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Anyone seen NdMk2010? Bought some stuff off him, need to confirm expected delivery date. Or, he parted his PC and couldn't respond.



I think he parted his PC, though he was online yesterday, but I have a feeling he's online via crazy means (mobile or something).


----------



## vega22 (Sep 17, 2013)

i hate this weather!


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 17, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> i hate this weather!



same :shadedshu


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 17, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> i hate this weather!



Its finally cold enough to get nice temps and you are complaining now?


----------



## d1nky (Sep 17, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> i hate this weather!



this weather is the best!

its crap for work when outdoors but at night is where the fun is 

I loves it!


----------



## RCoon (Sep 17, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> i hate this weather!



You kiddin' me? I was out laid up in the rough stargazing with a stephen king book and a bottle of whiskey in the middle of nowhere last night. Cold keeps your mind fresh!
I'd be singing a different tune if it rained however.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 17, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Its finally cold enough to get nice temps and you are complaining now?



he is referring to the rain i think. otherwise temps are wonderful


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 17, 2013)

33-34c idle with fans set to low/medium (around 5v im guessing)


----------



## d1nky (Sep 17, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 33-34c idle with fans set to low/medium (around 5v im guessing)
> 
> http://therapup.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Obama-not-bad.jpg



you need better cooling, go uber and at a constant 4.9ghz roughly 180w TDP 

idling at 24*c, max ranges from 45-50*c primed

im kidding your cooling is good, just not the best I seen


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 17, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well, If youre out and about in london and carrying it on your back like a turtle, Id love to see it some time. Ive alwas wanted a 13.3" gaming laptop



It's lighter than my old machine and will be a relief since I won't need the charger xD but sure I'll let you know whenever I'm around


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> you need better cooling, go uber and at a constant 4.9ghz roughly 180w TDP
> 
> idling at 24*c, max ranges from 45-50*c primed
> 
> im kidding your cooling is good, just not the best I seen



My H80i keeps temps well below 60'c at 4.6Ghz which is more or roughly the same as I had it with my 2500k when it was running at 4.9Ghz. 

Its either the H80i or back to air cooling with one of them huge CPU coolers made by Thermalright or Prolimatech and get worser temps as my room is generally quite warm due to the hotwater pipes running directly underneath my floorboards. Not to mention the fact that my  680s dont transfer the hot air out of the case like my 6970s used to do. so ambient temps inside my case becomes a huge issue.

Also youre comparing your full on custom lewp with 1x360mm & 1x240mm Rad to an AIO 120mm rad.

But i guess you would need that cooling as your CPU eats more voltage when overclocked







my 3930k also performs significantly better then your 8350 even when yours is OC'd 100-200Mhz more.

The only real thing you've got going for your CPU is the low price - 3930k costs close to £460 compared to £160 

So dont you try and slander my setup with your obnoxiously cheaper and inferior CPU and fancy ass WC cooling setup


You might have invested more into your watercooling but I have spent significantly less and most likely cool better then most members with 3930k's that dont have a custom loop due to my case layout. Personally i think it works out quite well. Under 60'c for a OCd 3930k is still an achievement.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 17, 2013)

lucky I got some aloe vera... because I just got burned! lol

I was kidding tho and you come out with slander etc... take it easy, or learn when someone is joking!

and why do people get into flaming? I rarely use my rig unless I play the odd game, bench or browse the web! it ok for me!


----------



## RCoon (Sep 17, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My H80i keeps temps well below 60'c at 4.6Ghz which is more or roughly the same as I had it with my 2500k when it was running at 4.9Ghz.
> 
> Its either the H80i or back to air cooling with one of them huge CPU coolers made by Thermalright or Prolimatech and get worser temps as my room is generally quite warm due to the hotwater pipes running directly underneath my floorboards. Not to mention the fact that my  680s dont transfer the hot air out of the case like my 6970s used to do. so ambient temps inside my case becomes a huge issue.
> 
> ...



All that man-rage man.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 17, 2013)

must be a touchy subject


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> must be a touchy subject


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 17, 2013)

Delicious butthurt


----------



## d1nky (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't know whether to laugh or buy intel.....lol


----------



## RCoon (Sep 17, 2013)

So my cousin is a lead programmer for Firefox, and he was at a conference in Oslow over the last few days. Apparently this viral music video has become the firefox unofficial theme tune.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 17, 2013)

OMG not you as well!

a friend of mine linked me this a few days ago, irritating as hell. ''what do you say to a horse... MOORRSEEE''

worse than jedward I swear!

yoo rcoon, went to get the parcel, tried blagging her and no luck. she sent it out for redelivery tho, and also told me to do it back to you lol


----------



## RCoon (Sep 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> OMG not you as well!
> 
> a friend of mine linked me this a few days ago, irritating as hell. ''what do you say to a horse... MOORRSEEE''
> 
> ...



My apologies! Make sure you're in next time! If not I'll give the place a call next time you're there to confirm my identity and they should release it to you if I have the reference number to hand.

In other news I started using my weights every evening for the last few days. Arms feel dead, but I think I need to invest in a better kit. I've had to stick all of them on the bar and ran out of space, bit of a pain having 4 weights on each end to swing around, all because it doesnt have any singularly heavy weights.
Going out with the nurse tonight for dinner, the last time I think, saying my goodbyes on Saturday and we're leaving it there!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 18, 2013)

RCoon said:


> saying my goodbyes on Saturday and we're leaving it there!



benched? friendzoned?


----------



## RCoon (Sep 18, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> benched? friendzoned?



Friendzoned, fully expected too.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 18, 2013)

rcoon gunna get pumped for the ladiessssssssssss!

trust me, muscle is like a VIP pass to clitville! LOL

that' sounds gross... but hey ho!


OMG just noticed I got sigged, im always getting sigged. Before it was some rotten stuff from steam lol


----------



## RCoon (Sep 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> rcoon gunna get pumped for the ladiessssssssssss!
> 
> trust me, muscle is like a VIP pass to clitville! LOL
> 
> ...



Goddamnit man xD
I got sigged after making a reference to skyrim on a crappy PC case, I felt honored I had produced something amusing enough to be remembered.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 18, 2013)

ill awlays remember the HERO pics!!

I still giggle now lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 18, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Friendzoned, fully expected too.



give her some backdoor lovin before she leaves - Maybe she will remember you better like that


----------



## RCoon (Sep 18, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> give her some backdoor lovin before she leaves - Maybe she will remember you better like that



I'm going to assume you're not married/in any form of serious relationship?


----------



## d1nky (Sep 18, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> give her some backdoor lovin before she leaves - Maybe she will remember you better like that



HAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAA!

I always get slapped trying to sneak it in!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 18, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I'm going to assume you're not married/in any form of serious relationship?



I was once, for about 4 or 5 years - then she left me for a older gentleman. got engaged with him then found out he was already married, with a wife and 2 young kids.

As much as i love company, people are generally full of shit or just looking drama and i dont care to deal with people and put up with their shit so yes - you can say that im socially awkward and doomed to be forever alone but I pick the people who i allow to be around me very carefully.



That doesnt mean i wont sit down, chat and have a whisky with a random person. I dont mind having a chat but if more is required then applications must be submitted.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 18, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> That doesnt mean i wont sit down, chat and have a whisky with a random person. I dont mind having a chat but if more is required then applications must be submitted.



What a dumb bitch. Women are just like that, though. I told you guys, just like cats.

I also enjoy a whiskey with a person. I also have a predetermined thought process of "I am going to dislike this woman because she is a woman" when I meet them first. It often prevents having hopes for a decent person being crushed. You're either right, or pleasantly surprised.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 18, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I also enjoy a whiskey with a person. I also have a predetermined thought process of "I am going to dislike this woman because she is *snakes with tits*" when I meet them first. It often prevents having hopes for a decent person being crushed. You're either right, or pleasantly surprised



youre welcome...


----------



## RCoon (Sep 18, 2013)

British people have bitter resentment down to an art form xD
Better blame the violent videogames for desensitising us.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 18, 2013)

RCoon said:


> What a dumb bitch. Women are just like that, though. I told you guys, just like cats.
> 
> I also enjoy a whiskey with a person. I also have a predetermined thought process of "I am going to dislike this woman because she is a woman" when I meet them first. It often prevents having hopes for a decent person being crushed. You're either right, or pleasantly surprised.



Well, I dont like to sleep around even though the thought of it sounds entertaining. I have had a few girls that are or have been interested in me but they probably cant be arsed with me because Im not willing to rush into a relationship and that's really what they are looking for. Plenty of times I have got involved with someone only for it to end either a few days or weeks later and im not prepared to waste my time. So I avoid all that by distancing myself but i never close the door on possible interests. If they think im worth their time then there's every possible chance another meeting can be arranged and we can let it grow from there.

call me stupid but after that chick i was with for 5 years left me, i kept chasing her for another 3 years trying to get her to come back, because she was worth that much to me. 

Sadly she didnt discover that the older gentleman she was engaged to was married with kids until Id just totally given up on her. 


by the time she contacted me again to try and make amends, i just didnt care anymore. Unfortunately i heard she attempted suicide. not sure if thats true though. Part of me hurt when i heard that because I still loved her but theres no chance i would ever let her close to me again, not even as a friend.


However I am a total flirt at work when i get the chance. helps pass the time.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 18, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well, I dont like to sleep around even though the thought of it sounds entertaining. I have had a few girls that are or have been interested in me but they probably cant be arsed with me because Im not willing to rush into a relationship and that's really what they are looking for. Plenty of times I have got involved with someone only for it to end either a few days or weeks later and im not prepared to waste my time. So I avoid all that by distancing myself but i never close the door on possible interests. If they think im worth their time then there's every possible chance another meeting can be arranged and we can let it grow from there.
> 
> call me stupid but after that chick i was with for 5 years left me, i kept chasing her for another 3 years trying to get her to come back, because she was worth that much to me.
> 
> ...



I think I can almost relate to that, but that was a while back now. Luckily the girl at the time has turned into a total waste of oxygen, and it makes me feel happy her life is down the toilet 
I'm nice as pie at work, everybody likes me, but I dont think I'd touch anyone from a work environment, makes life all the more awkward.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 18, 2013)

Well Im more of a contractor and i dont work directly for their company per se so im not too worried as Im always called out to work different sites unless otherwise. Obviously there has been trouble on a few of the sites where contractors have gotten too close to some of the staff and fallouts have happened. serious fallouts where a husband walked in and tried to beat up the guy who was supposedly having an affair with his wife - talk about awkward.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 18, 2013)

All ebay users should have to take an IQ test before joining:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 18, 2013)

There are no places for stupid people to hide on the internet.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 18, 2013)

got sent this - I almost cried


----------



## RCoon (Sep 18, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> got sent this - I almost cried



oh god not the karate chop video. That poor guy hits me emotions every time :/


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 18, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> got sent this - I almost cried



Fuck...... 

That's great


----------



## d1nky (Sep 19, 2013)

well im up, been up ages and just got back in tbh!

waiting for mr.postman then probably sleep LOL

I bet the bastard comes at like 3pm!


----------



## RCoon (Sep 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> well im up, been up ages and just got back in tbh!
> 
> waiting for mr.postman then probably sleep LOL
> 
> I bet the bastard comes at like 3pm!



Post usually comes before 12PM in our town though, not so bad.
Went out and got wasted last night and a mere 6 hours sleep. Never drank Dead Crow before, but my god it tasted good for a bottle of beer.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Post usually comes before 12PM in our town though, not so bad.
> Went out and got wasted last night and a mere 6 hours sleep. Never drank Dead Crow before, but my god it tasted good for a bottle of beer.



Did you party hard with the nurse one final time?


----------



## RCoon (Sep 19, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Did you party hard with the nurse one final time?



Not quite party, but yeah we drank a great deal, seeing her off on Saturday morning.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2013)

So you didnt end up raping her in a drunken rage?


----------



## RCoon (Sep 19, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> So you didnt end up raping her in a drunken rage?



Er, no. I'm afraid I'm a little more conservative than that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2013)

no going caveman? you disappoint me


----------



## d1nky (Sep 19, 2013)

well I thought my rig was loud before.........

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK... best find my 3 way fan controller quick !


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> well I thought my rig was loud before.........
> 
> FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK... best find my 3 way fan controller quick !



I heard you received H100i fans?


----------



## RCoon (Sep 19, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> I heard you received H100i fans?



Nope, H100 standards. Best SP for any 25mm thick fan I heard 
And he wondered why my GPU was 24 idle and 30 on load xD


----------



## d1nky (Sep 19, 2013)

well my temps are now subzero so im happy lol


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 19, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Nope, H100 standards. Best SP for any 25mm thick fan I heard
> And he wondered why my GPU was 24 idle and 30 on load xD



Its crazy loud, my vacuum cleaner competes with it in terms of noise at full speed.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 19, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Its crazy loud, my vacuum cleaner competes with it in terms of noise at full speed.



No such thing as loud until you've heard my Nidec Beta V's. 4500RPM too.
Not so bad if you have noise cancelling headset like me.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 19, 2013)

this switch has a top panel that open and closes so I can go from turbine to neighbours vacuuming quite easily!

well at stock its dropped my temps a couple degrees at best, idling on cpu at 21*c and 10 mins of prime 30*c ambients are normal room temps.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> this switch has a top panel that open and closes so I can go from turbine to neighbours vacuuming quite easily!
> 
> well at stock its dropped my temps a couple degrees at best, idling on cpu at 21*c and 10 mins of prime 30*c ambients are normal room temps.
> 
> View attachment 52502



Seems legit to me (Y)


----------



## vega22 (Sep 19, 2013)

5.8k deltas are still the loudest fans i have heard. i still think they would of floated if you weighted them right :lol:

@rcoon

quick question dude as i am just working out what i need on my shopping list. with the parts from your for sale thread, what extras do i need to get a fully working loop sorted?


----------



## d1nky (Sep 19, 2013)

im going to try some benches


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 19, 2013)

RCoon said:


> No such thing as loud until you've heard my Nidec Beta V's. 4500RPM too.
> Not so bad if you have noise cancelling headset like me.



Not used to loud fans, seeing that I have been living on my laptop for years.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 19, 2013)

I was used to a loud rig, but this gives loud a new meaning... 

well they'll do for crunching comp, then I need a fan controller or 2


----------



## RCoon (Sep 19, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> 5.8k deltas are still the loudest fans i have heard. i still think they would of floated if you weighted them right :lol:
> 
> @rcoon
> 
> quick question dude as i am just working out what i need on my shopping list. with the parts from your for sale thread, what extras do i need to get a fully working loop sorted?



I put wheels on mine and watched them drive about in circles. Then they ran out of cable length 

Tubing and fittings (Like i said compression recommended), and whatever coolant you choose (distilled water or some fancy pastel coolant). Your tubing ID is the ID you need to choose for your fittings too. So 1/2" ID tubing need 1/2" ID fittings etc.


----------



## vega22 (Sep 19, 2013)

just wanted to double check before i placed an order 

going for black bits as i want to change from my nvidia themed look to a more stealth look


----------



## RCoon (Sep 19, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> just wanted to double check before i placed an order
> 
> going for black bits as i want to change from my nvidia themed look to a more stealth look



I sure am going to miss 20 degree idle components


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 19, 2013)

Speaking of fans has anyone compared the sound of Noctua P12 with the Corsair stock AIO fans?


----------



## d1nky (Sep 19, 2013)

got a fan controller just for the h100 fans, its knocked some amperage off tho, full tilt isn't as loud. but now ive levelled the speed to match the noise of the rest of the rig.

also loaded my 4.87ghz up and testing that!

rcoon send me a heatware thingy ma jig

d1nky @ heatware, im not sure where I get my profile link from tbh


----------



## RCoon (Sep 19, 2013)

http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=89309

Here is your heatware link:

http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=85799


----------



## d1nky (Sep 19, 2013)

OOooooh its just the eval link.... why no one tell me!

LOL at your comment! I wasn't worried about the delivery tho!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 19, 2013)

Got given one of these today, the poor guy couldn't get it working, all I had to do was switch the audio device to the DAC. My oh my it sounds soo sweet through headphones, Sennheiser cx300 II's by the way.

http://www.lindy.co.uk/audio-video-c2/converters-scalers-c105/audio-spdif-analogue-dacs-c106/usb-dac-headphone-amp-p2740


----------



## RCoon (Sep 19, 2013)

tigger said:


> Got given one of these today, the poor guy couldn't get it working, all I had to do was switch the audio device to the DAC. My oh my it sounds soo sweet through headphones, Sennheiser cx300 II's by the way.
> 
> http://www.lindy.co.uk/audio-video-c2/converters-scalers-c105/audio-spdif-analogue-dacs-c106/usb-dac-headphone-amp-p2740
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130919/usb-dac.jpg



Nice score!


----------



## vega22 (Sep 19, 2013)

i missed it btw, the weather sucks bollz if you get wet on your way to spend 8 hours working in a meat locker....


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 19, 2013)

Yay! Seems like the weather has cleared for my tennis session tomorrow. however playing with noobs so it's not all good


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Yay! Seems like the weather has cleared for my tennis session tomorrow. however playing with noobs so it's not all good



Any girls in your tennis posse?


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 19, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Any girls in your tennis posse?



There usually are, Tomorrow is not. The girls are good


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 19, 2013)

Also Do DHL have service overnight from Europe?
Just pondering when my laptop may arrive


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Also People Do DHL run service overnight from Europe?



Yes - I once had DHL ship me a hard drive from Seagate all the way from NL


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 20, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yes - I once had DHL ship me a hard drive from Seagate all the way from NL



Excellent


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2013)

Better do a review and include benches when you get it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2013)

So i PMd the corsair rep about my K90 - Lets see how it goes


----------



## RCoon (Sep 20, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Yay! Seems like the weather has cleared for my tennis session tomorrow. however playing with noobs so it's not all good



I did badminton with my work colleagues tonight (I didnt tell them I played amatuer league for 5 years), they were horrified when a mere IT geek beat them all, one match was 21-7 xD


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 21, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I did badminton with my work colleagues tonight (I didnt tell them I played amatuer league for 5 years), they were horrified when a mere IT geek beat them all, one match was 21-7 xD



Nice one! I'm playing with people my level on sunday  lets hope it holds!

Expect the unexpected


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## d1nky (Sep 21, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> http://i.imgur.com/BtFPIik.png



why?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 21, 2013)

Did you not read the description?


----------



## RCoon (Sep 21, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> http://i.imgur.com/BtFPIik.png



Fucking WIN. Though it's probably fake text to make more people view it and/or maybe buy them.
In other news, one of the HDD's I sold on ebay was paid for by eCheque, which was apparently going to clear today. Guess what. The money never cleared. Good job I have the HDD sat on my lap.

I sent the message to the lady who bought it, asking if she ever intended to pay for it, and that I obviously wasnt going to post it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 21, 2013)

Thats why I strictly stick to paypal only or postal orders.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 21, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Thats why I strictly stick to paypal only or postal orders.



eCheque is through PayPal


----------



## vega22 (Sep 21, 2013)

has that one from me cleared yet?

cash has been out of my acc since wed now :|


----------



## RCoon (Sep 21, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> has that one from me cleared yet?
> 
> cash has been out of my acc since wed now :|



Yours will clear Monday or Tuesday I believe, PayPal force it to sit in the nether for 6 days - so they can earn interest on money that isnt theirs. The whole cheque system is just one hilarious joke.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 21, 2013)

Lappy didnt arrive yesterday nor today  gotta play the waiting game on monday


----------



## d1nky (Sep 21, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Did you not read the description?



LOL 

well I feel like utter crap, just woke up. was sick lastnight, got into an argument with some bitch.. oww my head hurts


----------



## vega22 (Sep 21, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Yours will clear Monday or Tuesday I believe, PayPal force it to sit in the nether for 6 days - so they can earn interest on money that isnt theirs. The whole cheque system is just one hilarious joke.



whole banking system is dude, paypal used to be better than them but these days they are just as bad.

that is why i dont leave money in it anymore but i was shocked to see they needed me to reactivate (or link or what ever it is) my accounts again. seems they changed some policy again :facepalm:


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 21, 2013)

Well I BT'ed NdMk2010, he received the money almost straight away, and then he ran into some problems. He did update me a few days ago, but I am not sure what he is doing atm. While he is sorting problems at his end, I moved to a new camping spot. Not sure if he received the new address I sent or I have to go back to my old address to get my package.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2013)

Just come off shift - Grabbed myself some JD&Honey love which im currently enjoying as we speak.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 22, 2013)

Toshiba 3TB 3.5" SATA-III Hard Drive - 7200RPM.. |...

The price you paid for, Freedom?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2013)

Yup, Not bad so far. No DOAs or click of deaths so far. though the NCQ is a little weak - I could be playing a low req game such as guildwars and writing files to the hard drive at the same time and still  suffer from stuttering in GW.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2013)

at that price Im tempted to buy another but im not sure what for. Its times like these when i wish i purchased a 4bay NAS


----------



## RCoon (Sep 22, 2013)

So it turns out Merle is a girl's name, the name of the person who bought the cello I was selling. And as it turns out, Merle and her two sisters who turned up to pick up and buy said cello (with their stepdad and mother) were insanely bangable. Hot damn. Those hotpants.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2013)

Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## RCoon (Sep 22, 2013)

I genuinely wish I had pictures


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 22, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I genuinely wish I had pictures



Why didn't you take the pics then?


----------



## RCoon (Sep 22, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Why didn't you take the pics then?



er, their parents were with them to check out the cello?!
and how do you go from selling something to taking a picture? That shit is just plain creepy!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2013)

RCoon said:


> er, their parents were with them to check out the cello?!
> and how do you go from selling something to taking a picture? That shit is just plain creepy!



You act cool - tell them the Cello meant a lot to you and that you would like a picture of it for your wall with the new owners so you know that it will be well looked after - It doesnt sound far fetched so long as you sound genuine - Maybe they will think its strange, but they will most likely honor your request.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 22, 2013)

You shoulda tried to trade the cello for one of the daughters.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 22, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> You shoulda tried to trade the cello for one of the daughters.









I think you are lost Sir.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 22, 2013)

I would rather keep the cello thanks, girls are bitches no matter how how they are.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 22, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> I would rather keep the cello thanks, girls are bitches no matter how how they are.



I'd take the hot girl, get splinters from the cello


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 23, 2013)

bo$$ said:


> http://channelnine.ninemsn.com.au/come_fly_with_me/img/main/characters/large/ian.jpg
> 
> i think you are lost sir.



hey, we are still kinda part of the empire, we like the queen n stuff.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 23, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> hey, we are still kinda part of the empire, we like the queen n stuff.



It's true, Canadians love our queen, whilst we, hate her. Odd how the conquered lands care more about our monarchs than we do.
In other news, debt successfully paid off. Got paid today, and now have £447 sat in my bank account for this month. Going to sit on it until everything else sells including the much awaited new GTX 780.


----------



## Techtu (Sep 23, 2013)

does this look a little odd to you guys? :/


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 23, 2013)

Sweet jesus it's here!


----------



## RCoon (Sep 23, 2013)

Techtu said:


> does this look a little odd to you guys? :/
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130923/HDTune_Benchmark_________OCZ-AGILITY3.png



My file server's Agility is pretty retarded in terms of performance, anything is possible. Credit where it's due though, I kid you not it boots in 12 seconds.



Bo$$ said:


> Sweet jesus it's here!



What's where?

In other news, NO MORE DEBT YEAHEYAHEYAHEYAH. My bank balance is £587. My APU system is going to cost £404 without a HDD or SSD, but I'm debating whether to wait until the second 780 comes back from RMA, sell that, and keep my water cooled 780 for the APU system (because nobody wants to buy a 780 with a water block )
D1nky, BUY MY GODDAMN MONITOR. BUY IT ALL.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 23, 2013)

Techtu said:


> does this look a little odd to you guys? :/
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130923/HDTune_Benchmark_________OCZ-AGILITY3.png



time to get a new SSD, at  them speeds its just barely above Sata II


----------



## Techtu (Sep 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> My file server's Agility is pretty retarded in terms of performance, anything is possible. Credit where it's due though, I kid you not it boots in 12 seconds.



True... I have no problems with boot times at all and I don't notice any slow moments.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 23, 2013)

I need to spew this out so I can refer back to myself once in a while. I'm going to write this down, it's probably going to be wrong, but I'd like to console myself with predictions.

R7 260 - 7750 GDDR3
R7 260X - 7750 GDDR5
R7 280  - 7770
R7 290 - 7790
R8 260 - 7850
R8 280 - 7870
R8 280X - 7870XT
R9 260 - 7950
R9 280 - 7970
R9 280X - 7970Ghz
R9 290 - New stuff 2500 SP's
R9 290X - FirePro/Titankiller 2800 SP's

In the event that there is no R8 series (due to the lack of HIS product list lacking an R8 card), see below

R7 ??? - 7750 
R7 260 - 7770 
R7 260X  - 7790
R7 280 - 7850
R7 290 - 7870
R7 290X - 7870XT
R9 260 - 7950
R9 280 - 7970
R9 280X - 7970Ghz - *Confirmed*
R9 290 - New stuff 2500 SP's
R9 290X - FirePro/Titankiller 2800 SP's


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 23, 2013)

Nobody has a spare 12cm Sli bridge do they?  

A new members post made me realise my SLi was running 16x|8x - I have no idea how i missed that....


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 24, 2013)

Nope sorry, I probably have a shorter one lying about though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2013)

On a more positive note - Corsair have approved RMA of my K90 But theres only one catch....

K70s with brown switches wont be available till late october or early november. SCAN still says their ETA on stock is 4th October.

gonna hold onto this K90 until the K70 browns are available.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2013)

well, I have some long SLi bridges off ebay on the way - I purchased 3 different ones from different sellers because i know the bridges are not 100% authentic ones made by Asus/Nvidia and I could have all sorts of graphical issues if the cables arent made correctly - A few reviews on amazon had me worried so I bought extra just to be safe. If all 3 of them dont work then i guess Im gonna have to speak to a rep from an Nvidia partner about getting one.

The way this board is.... You have to have the *BLUE* PCI-Ex slots populated for 16x|16x....






Which is stupid as their spaced so far apart


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 24, 2013)

good if they have 2/3 slot coolers though i guess.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks like a four slot cooler judging by space.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2013)

well, my cards are only dual slot coolers. their placement of a few of the expansion slots on the board just doesnt make any logical sense.

Take the pcie-1x slots for example - Surely the first one would have been a better placed above the first PCi-Ex 16x slot and the second 1x after the first white PCI-Ex-16x slot because if youre running SLi or Crossfire, not only do you render the 1x pcie slots totally useless cuz you block them, but you make it so you cant fit anything in there without using a 1x pcie extension which can be a little difficult to get here in the UK.

My SB-Z is currently squeezed in under my second 680 but im gonna have to move that and plug it into one of the white 8x pci-ex slots. because theres no 1x slot that isnt obstructed by a GPU....

the lower 680 is going to be sitting so close to the bottom of the case, i wonder if its gonna receive enough airflow.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 24, 2013)

Damn son. That is one retarded PCIE board layout. What were they thinking?


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 24, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> A few reviews on amazon had me worried so I bought extra just to be safe. If all 3 of them dont work then i guess Im gonna have to speak to a rep from an Nvidia partner about getting one.



I may have a spare long one (oo-err) - I ran crossfire on the same board.  Let me know if you have any issues and i'll send you mine - if i can find it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2013)

well, I got a EVGA 3way Sli bridge on order too which was placed a few hours ago so if that doesnt work either then I'm sure you will be hearing from me 

It seems to be a legit EVGA SLi bridge so fingers crossed


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 25, 2013)

Whats a decent 140mm case fan?? the 2200rpm yate loon i bought earlier this year is starting to emit a clicking noise and i barely run it at 50% voltage

I can either get a  Noiseblocker PK3 or another Silverstone AP141. I suppose Hydro-bearings are better for vertical mounting because I havent actually had this yateloon that long at all.

It will be used as an exhaust fan so airflow is crucial.

I think ive even got room for a 38mm Silverstone SST-FHP141


----------



## RCoon (Sep 26, 2013)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-273-AS

GOD THAT DEAL IS SICK.


----------



## vega22 (Sep 26, 2013)

guess their next gen is much closer than i expected with deals like that clearing the channels


----------



## d1nky (Sep 26, 2013)

yoooooooooooooo! hope everyone is good! rcoon ya best sold all ya shit by now.

im flat out working and training long ass days! haven't touched my pc at all, even thought about selling it cheap to get a motorbike, and when got more cash get another mod on the go.

and that 7970 price makes me sad I wont be paid for ages!


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 27, 2013)

anyone got some ddr3 laptop ram lying around?


----------



## RCoon (Sep 27, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yoooooooooooooo! hope everyone is good! rcoon ya best sold all ya shit by now.
> 
> im flat out working and training long ass days! haven't touched my pc at all, even thought about selling it cheap to get a motorbike, and when got more cash get another mod on the go.
> 
> and that 7970 price makes me sad I wont be paid for ages!



Monthly wages suck yo 
I have a load of money sat in the bank now, and I've just been playing CS on my server after borrowing a 6770. Now i dont see the point in buying anything else xD
Selling 780's is more difficult than I anticipated, though I'm going to keep whichever one doesnt sell first!
Screw the APU system, I'm going to go out and buy a 3rd suit. I love me a 3 piece suit.

It kinda sucks to see that every thread related to the AMD cards is filled with guys acting like phallic objects. Plenty of excitement and disappointment surrounding the preview, but I didnt think it required such incessant douchebaggery!


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 27, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Monthly wages suck yo



That's the truth, spent the last two years working a weekly paid job, changing to my current monthly paid job was a shock drawing to the end of the first month 

Just successfully made my first recursive function call right chuffed


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 27, 2013)

I suppose I am lucky, I get paid 3 different times a month but each time for a whole month...... work that one out if you can!  (and no I don't have 3 jobs )


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> I suppose I am lucky, I get paid 3 different times a month but each time for a whole month...... work that one out if you can!  (and no I don't have 3 jobs )



Army pension is serious business


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 27, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Army pension is serious business



OK so you have cracked 2 paydays as I think you know I work for the Prince's Trust......... the 3rd?

@ RCoon...... they have a MSI 7970 Twin Frozr OC BE Edition listed now also for 10 quid cheaper than the excellent Asus deal you linked


----------



## RCoon (Sep 27, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> OK so you have cracked 2 paydays as I think you know I work for the Prince's Trust......... the 3rd?
> 
> @ RCoon...... they have a MSI 7970 Twin Frozr OC BE Edition listed now also for 10 quid cheaper than the excellent Asus deal you linked



Sperm bank
hooker
drug dealer (the pensioner kind, old people love that diazapam, and will pay a pretty penny for it)
siphoning diesel

nailed it.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 27, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Sperm bank
> hooker
> drug dealer (the pensioner kind, old people love that diazapam, and will pay a pretty penny for it)
> siphoning diesel
> ...



ID WOAH  on that sale, they have a lot of ghz editions that are going to be worth less v soon , they are wise enough to clear the non ghz ones first hence the deals but soon 

only sayin because im sooooo tempted myself since id love an R9 290 but the money ,,, im not sure i can ok that with me brain.
but if not an R9 im keen on a cheap 7970 might not even waterblock this one for a easier trade in laters.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 28, 2013)

TIL: The clicking i was hearing wasnt from the YateLoon but from a Corsair SP120 which functions as my 'ramjet' Unfortunately Ive already got a NoseBlocker PK3 sitting on my desk.

Well I had a spare 1650rpm AF120 lying about but when i tested that it clicked too, Had a few AP-15s lying around so i replaced it with one of them, then i remember that my Corsair H80i came with 2 SP120L's that i never used and put one of them in instead.

Kinda sad the fans started clicking though, thats something I didnt really expect, especially from the AF120 as I only purchased that to test so its only been powered on once or twice for a few minutes.

I will have to take it up with corsair about that,


----------



## d1nky (Sep 28, 2013)

I haven't had much time to read up on the new AMD cards. Off to Birmingham now for quarterly lol

in a sentence what are they like and price?!


----------



## vega22 (Sep 28, 2013)

half are rebrands of the 7k and the new ones are just the tahiti xt core that sapphire was shown talking about before the 7k released really dude.

i think the word is refined.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 28, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> half are rebrands of the 7k and the new ones are just the tahiti xt core that sapphire was shown talking about before the 7k released really dude.
> 
> i think the word is refined.



he is underselling it a bit the top end R9 290x is rumoured to be at or near titan performance  for<600$ and Mantle a new consolex3 - pc api is its game changing weaponage

i may be overselling it ,,wizz will tell


----------



## vega22 (Sep 28, 2013)

i would guess its somewhere in the middle dude.

i mean nothing world shattering came out of it. they are releasing a card based on the core which they spoke about last year but couldn't as they needed to refine the fab process. 

it is still on the same process so any gains will be coming from other areas.

i mean this new core was the one they was expected to release but never, which let nvidia hold the 110 core back and just oc their mid ranged core for the 670 and 680s and ultimately then take the piss with the titan and 780 prices.

if ati can do the new core for under £500 and its between the 780 and titan i think they will be onto a winner this xmas me


----------



## d1nky (Sep 29, 2013)

im selling my rig cheap, probably buy a 3770k and R9 build in a month or so.


if anyone knows of anyone or wants what I got for around £700-800 PM let me know!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 30, 2013)

Anyone have a socket 775 board they can get rid of for cheap? Im looking to fix up an old friends pc. Doesnt need to be anything special as he wants to give it to his sister just for web browsing.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 30, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im selling my rig cheap, probably buy a 3770k and R9 build in a month or so.
> 
> 
> if anyone knows of anyone or wants what I got for around £700-800 PM let me know!



You'll probably have to do what I did and part with kit seperately or in bundles.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 30, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Anyone have a socket 775 board they can get rid of for cheap? Im looking to fix up an old friends pc. Doesnt need to be anything special as he wants to give it to his sister just for web browsing.



I've got a full set. p35,q6600,ram if you are interested. i can probably let go of the board if you need


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 30, 2013)

Whats the price? I think we're good CPU and RAM wise, I think its just the board that needs to be replaced. His house got struck by lightning a while back and his PC just auto restarts every time he clicks 'shutdown' in windows. the pc doesnt freeze up or crash though which leads me to think that the board is only partially fried. I wont know about the other components until i get a replacement board in. Last time i tried doing that, a seller on ebay tried to punk me


----------



## RCoon (Sep 30, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Whats the price? I think we're good CPU and RAM wise, I think its just the board that needs to be replaced. His house got struck by lightning a while back and his PC just auto restarts every time he clicks 'shutdown' in windows. the pc doesnt freeze up or crash though which leads me to think that the board is only partially fried. I wont know about the other components until i get a replacement board in. Last time i tried doing that, a seller on ebay tried to punk me



Everyone on Ebay is trying to punk you one way or another. The buyer of my PSU tried to claim the PSU was silver rated and was missing 2 PCIE cables (making 8, even though the specs specify only 6 on Corsair website), and asked for a small refund to reflect the item's condition.
I told them to sodomize themselves with a retractable baton.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 30, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I told them to sodomize themselves with a retractable baton.



Be careful, you could have got a date out of that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 30, 2013)

well I had the board, looked in good condition till i checked out the CPU pins - a lot of them were bent and there was some thermal paste covering a few of them.

I asked for a refund and he accepted, sent it back then he refused to refund me on the basis that 'he can fix it'

No... Just No.... Board is not in perfect working condition as described - opened a dispute and forwarded all pictures taken with my camera to ebay and they ruled in my favor - the guy had the nerve to accuse me of trying to scam him. He obviously doesn't know how a scam is supposed to work.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 30, 2013)

I wish somebody would buy my shit. Got interested people in monitor and GPU(which will pay for my new machine!) but they either dont get back, or offer stupid money.
Stole my brother's 7950 and playing CSGO on my file server for now.
Still waiting on the 780 RMA too...

EDIT: It took 5 weeks for PayPal dispute system to refund me my money on something I never received. They contacted the seller and obviously got no response, and then finally refunded me all of £16

I hate Ebay and PayPal. I'd much rather buy and sell in person.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 30, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Whats the price?



£30 sound reasonable? 

It's this board http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MSI-P35-N...522145909?pt=Motherboards&hash=item1e63b9e475
Dont think i have the IO shield around, i'll check if you are interested
It may have a bent pin or two, but it has been running since 2007 completely unchanged, again i'll have to check


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 30, 2013)

Hmmm, Let me think about it  Not saying £30 is a bad price but i can find more upto date boards on ebay for around the same price or even less. Whether or not i can trust the sellers is a different story

Also Mr R.Coon - Check out a band called 'Shade Empire' their recent album is most excellent and i think you would like them.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 30, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hmmm, Let me think about it  Not saying £30 is a bad price but i can find more upto date boards on ebay for around the same price or even less. Whether or not i can trust the sellers is a different story
> 
> Also Mr R.Coon - Check out a band called 'Shade Empire' their recent album is most excellent and i think you would like them.



Considering after taking your advice on Silent Descent (and now listening to them every morning on the cycle to work) I shall obtain some MP3's this evening.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 30, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Considering after taking your advise on Silent Descent (and now listening to them every morning on the cycle to work) I shall obtain some MP3's this evening.



Shouldn't it be advice? Sorry, OCD kicking in.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 30, 2013)

Their nothing like silent descent. Shade Empire are more Symphonic black & Melodic death metal.

their symphonic side plays a huge part on their tracks and it blends well. To put it simply their like a 'death metal' orchestra and it helps break up the usual stereotypical black/death metal styles and makes for a very very interesting listen,

songs are well written, Lyrics are fine i guess but I listen to the instrumental side of it more, great amount of dynamics, both clean and growled/screamed vocals. their musical arrangements are well written a layered and the heavy side synergises amazingly well with the the orchestral/symphonic elements. There are some folk music elements in it too if you listen carefully to the lyrics as the style shifts in a few of their songs.

for tasters Id say youtube tracks 'Dawnless Days' and 'Ash Statues'


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 30, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hmmm, Let me think about it  Not saying £30 is a bad price but i can find more upto date boards on ebay for around the same price or even less. Whether or not i can trust the sellers is a different story
> 
> Also Mr R.Coon - Check out a band called 'Shade Empire' their recent album is most excellent and i think you would like them.



put in an offer if you have something in mind


----------



## RCoon (Sep 30, 2013)

What. THE STUPID BITCH IS ASKING FOR £30 REFUND ON THE FUCKING PSU?!?!?! For two missing cables, that arent missing.


----------



## MightyMission (Sep 30, 2013)

why? ahh ninja editing FTW!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 30, 2013)

RCoon said:


> What. THE STUPID BITCH IS ASKING FOR £30 REFUND ON THE FUCKING PSU?!?!?! For two missing cables, that arent missing.



Tell her to open up a dispute. Once ebay see that it only comes with 6 cables and you sent her six they will unfreeze the payment in your paypal and you can leave her bad feedback for trying to scam


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 30, 2013)

Fallen Down - Odd Crew - YouTube
ODD CREW - Two steps to Hell Official Video - YouT...
I Ain't Losing Myself - Odd Crew - YouTube


----------



## RCoon (Sep 30, 2013)

unbelievable. ebay sided with her. the bitch got a £30 refund for LYING.
Man FUCK ebay...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 30, 2013)

You cant be serious lol - Appeal against the decision!!! Im sure its possible, How can you give someone the thing they want if it doesnt exist??


----------



## RCoon (Sep 30, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> You cant be serious lol - Appeal against the decision!!! Im sure its possible, How can you give someone the thing they want if it doesnt exist??



The comments she made on the claim WERE FILTHY LIES! :O And they she started spouting shit about 400 positive reviews on Ebay "so you must see clearly how this situation is"

Fuck. My life.


----------



## vega22 (Sep 30, 2013)

ebay suck bollz, always back the buyer....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 30, 2013)

RCoon said:


> The comments she made on the claim WERE FILTHY LIES! :O And they she started spouting shit about 400 positive reviews on Ebay "so you must see clearly how this situation is"
> 
> Fuck. My life.



Link an ebay rep to the PSU specs online, the spec should tell you what cables it comes with, this is just stupid. you cant give her what doesnt come with the PSU and to give her £30 back is just beyond stupidity.

If that happened to me, I certainly wouldnt let the buyer feel that they got away with it. Paypal & Ebay work to protect against scammers, but what what you see here is ebay helping the scammers. I dont think the rep who dealt with your case had any idea what he was doing.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 1, 2013)

Ok, so that band was pretty legit, but I'm afraid it doesnt quite tickle me like this video does


----------



## MightyMission (Oct 1, 2013)

Can't stand shouty voices but that was some top notch drumming.


----------



## vega22 (Oct 1, 2013)

cut and drilled the mounts/holes and got the fans and rads fitted today, really had hoped the fittings and bits were going to turn up


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2013)

Crossfaith's new album is mediocre...

If you want a more industrial/Djent metal style try a band called 'Sybreed' though their new album is a little different from their earlier releases - Less industrial and more black/death metal elements. Their industrial/electronica side is kinda like Celldweller.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 1, 2013)

MightyMission said:


> Can't stand shouty voices but that was some top notch drumming.



Also not a fan of real heavy screamo at all, but in very exceptional cases I can make do, e.g. Powerwolf, Crossfaith, Silent Descent, Killswitch engage (hell, children of bodom, static x, FFDP too).
Sybreed seems pretty legit, no screaming, kinda reminds me of In Flames, only with less "feels" in the music. Not bad at all, but not the kind of thing that makes me wanna listen to more all the time like Coke Stars does.
I'll listen to the rest of the album and hope I find some kind of epic song of awesome.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2013)

It does have a little screaming lol. Well, tell me what sort of bands you are looking for and i can recommend similar if i know some.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 1, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> It does have a little screaming lol. Well, tell me what sort of bands you are looking for and i can recommend similar if i know some.



To be honest im tired of all my music. My list of bands is pretty random and extensive, and im fairly bored of it all.
I have twice as much music as this (but I sold my HDD's in my old rig, and this was all that was left on my phone) but this should give you the general idea


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2013)

Im still in the process of organising my music better after i moved it all to NAS so my collection might be quite messy in general

But heres what non-japanese bands i have.


























collection isnt quite complete as i have a few albums yet to upload from my pc but i guess its a start so take your pick....


----------



## RCoon (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm stuck debating between these two systems (going to be adding a 780 and my leftover EK 120.1 rad)
The AMD Motherboard is a lot better and more feature rich, however the Intel has the better single threaded performance but is OC locked.







FreedomEclipse said:


> Im still in the process of organising my music better after i moved it all to NAS so my collection might be quite messy in general
> 
> But heres what non-japanese bands i have.
> 
> ...



Uhhh, some refinement and options might be nice xD Started listening to Scar Symmetry again though, those guys are pretty awesome.

TouHou! AWESOMEEEE sound tracks! I remember playing that years ago.
I'd say I've listened to at least 60% of the music in your folders, there are loads I havent heard of though, I just want to filter through all the average stuff.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 2, 2013)

750K if you are going to out the 780, that should swing the price advantage to the AMD camp


----------



## RCoon (Oct 2, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> 750K if you are going to out the 780, that should swing the price advantage to the AMD camp



It says True Quad core, I'm assuming that actually means 4 modules?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 2, 2013)

RCoon said:


> TouHou! AWESOMEEEE sound tracks! I remember playing that years ago.
> I'd say I've listened to at least 60% of the music in your folders, there are loads I havent heard of though, I just want to filter through all the average stuff.



Time to move on to my Japanese collection?

Most the bands In the pics i dont really listen anymore anyway, my tastes tend to change so much.

There are few soft instrumental acoustic albums in my collection too but its all a mishmash of a load of everything. rock, pop and metal and whatever sub genre's 

In fact i have a problem where I can suggest similar bands by artist/band but i can give you better results if you just tell me what genre's youre looking for specifically. 

even though my music collection is a mess Im one of them people that tend to categorise everything i listen to by genre or sub-genres....

Just think of me as a search engine and searching for 'Jpop or kpop or glam metal' will get you a wider range of hits


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 3, 2013)

RCoon said:


> It says True Quad core, I'm assuming that actually means 4 modules?



Its the same silicon as Trinity, except with the graphics section disabled. 760K is Richland but clocks 300Mhz lower than 6800K.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 3, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Its the same silicon as Trinity, except with the graphics section disabled. 760K is Richland but clocks 300Mhz lower than 6800K.



And supports faster memory speeds.... and most overclock better, a guy at work has one and is running it at 4.8 gig on air, he paid £61 for his and £42 for the motherboard, I am thinking of playing around with one!


----------



## RCoon (Oct 3, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> And supports faster memory speeds.... and most overclock better, a guy at work has one and is running it at 4.8 gig on air, he paid £61 for his and £42 for the motherboard, I am thinking of playing around with one!



Building into a Silverstone SG07 and ordering all my gear for Monday. Only issue I'm having is finding an air cooler that will fit on my motherboard, be less than 117mm high, but be tall enough to clear my Kingston beast RAM. So far the Prolimantech Samuel 17 looks promising, but I just dont know yet. I'll build it on the stock cooler and start measure. If all else fails, I'll take the heatspreaders off.

Would an EVGA Hadron Air be a better option? It's the same price, but lower wattage Gold PSU.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Time to move on to my Japanese collection?
> 
> Most the bands In the pics i dont really listen anymore anyway, my tastes tend to change so much.
> 
> ...



Just recommend something like Scar Symmetry and I'll be happy.


----------



## vega22 (Oct 3, 2013)

wewt!

tubing and fittings just turned up


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 3, 2013)

Just watched the first episode of breaking Bad. Some good stuff


----------



## RCoon (Oct 3, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Just watched the first episode of breaking Bad. Some good stuff



Season 1 + 2 were great, then I started Season 3 and was IMMENSELY BORED TO TEARS and then Season 4 was really awesome. I dont know what happened, but it happened somehow.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2013)

Maybe Series 3 was a filler?


----------



## RCoon (Oct 3, 2013)

My system has been ordered! SSD & Mobo come tomorrow, Case, PSU and CPU come Monday (booked the day off).


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 3, 2013)

Just watching breaking bad now, just on s2 e09, got the whole lot on my hdd to watch, it is pretty good up to now.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 3, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I'm stuck debating between these two systems (going to be adding a 780 and my leftover EK 120.1 rad)
> The AMD Motherboard is a lot better and more feature rich, however the Intel has the better single threaded performance but is OC locked.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131002/Untitled.png
> 
> ...



The only comment I would make on that build.... apart from very nice is that for almost the same price you could have got the BRAND new Giga G1 Sniper 88x board which is forwards compatible with the new APU chips coming out in the next few weeks, you will not get any sensible upgrade path from 85x any longer.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-462-GI&groupid=701&catid=1903&subcat=2399


----------



## RCoon (Oct 3, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> The only comment I would make on that build.... apart from very nice is that for almost the same price you could have got the BRAND new Giga G1 Sniper 88x board which is forwards compatible with the new APU chips coming out in the next few weeks, you will not get any sensible upgrade path from 85x any longer.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-462-GI&groupid=701&catid=1903&subcat=2399



Not ITX :>
This PC is solely for a tiny footprint. I can mod it very easily to fit an antec 620 or H60 in future too, preferably AFTER I've sold my GPU and monitor etc. Selling is slow these days for some reason.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 4, 2013)

Anyone watched any Die Antwoord (the answer)vids, weird but pretty good. they are south african.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Uee_mcxvrw

This is a great track-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cegdR0GiJl4


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Selling is slow these days for some reason.



Just a thought, you could put a link in your sig to your FS thread?  Might get people to look at it more?


----------



## RCoon (Oct 4, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Just a thought, you could put a link in your sig to your FS thread?  Might get people to look at it more?



Seems legit. I think I'd know by now if any brits on TPU were interested in buying anything, so I've opened up the GPU to the EU. Just want shot of the thing, its all boxed up and packaged and ready to go, but nobody wants him, and I cant use it :<

Want a 780? I'll throw in your case for free xD


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Seems legit. I think I'd know by now if any brits on TPU were interested in buying anything, so I've opened up the GPU to the EU. Just want shot of the thing, its all boxed up and packaged and ready to go, but nobody wants him, and I cant use it :<
> 
> Want a 780? I'll throw in your case for free xD



lol. Why do i feel guilty! 

And that is a very, very good price on your 780 and that case.  People suck.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 4, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> lol. Why do i feel guilty!



Be a man, do the right thing.
You touch you buy.
Special price for you sir.

(any other chinese marketing BS I can think of)

I think selling a W/C 780 at the time of the 290X is just poor timing, and also I dont imagine many people are in the market for W/C


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Not ITX :>
> This PC is solely for a tiny footprint. I can mod it very easily to fit an antec 620 or H60 in future too, preferably AFTER I've sold my GPU and monitor etc. Selling is slow these days for some reason.



As I understand it, just in Gigabyte's x88 range, there are 6 boards, 2 of them are MATX, ine is ITX, I only linked that one as an x88 example, although to be honest i don't know if any of the smaller ones have hit retail yet.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 4, 2013)

hows the tpu uk crew??

im working flat out atm but pay is pretty good and its not like work tbh! just miss the whole enthusiast scene


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 4, 2013)

Getting ready to hit the sack for a 7am shift


----------



## RCoon (Oct 5, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Getting ready to hit the sack for a 7am shift



getting ready to hit the sack for a 12 hour pub crawl for a stag do tomorrow in nottingham. We start at a brewery at 12 noon, and finish at 12 midnight.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 5, 2013)

coming to 2am and i just cant sleep, damn bodyclock. looks like im gonna have to man up for the 9hr shift.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 7, 2013)

My gtx 780 has been proxy replaced! Should get it back in 2 days


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 7, 2013)

RCoon said:


> My gtx 780 has been proxy replaced! Should get it back in 2 days



I'll give you £20 for it


----------



## vega22 (Oct 8, 2013)

how fucking nerve racking was that?

delidding a £250 cpu does get the heart rate up xD

also gets the temps down once you finish and it still works


----------



## RCoon (Oct 8, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> how fucking nerve racking was that?
> 
> delidding a £250 cpu does get the heart rate up xD
> 
> also gets the temps down once you finish and it still works



I got a good 15 degrees off my 3570K temps by delidding with janky MX5 paste.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 8, 2013)

Guess what Gigabyte sent me instead


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 8, 2013)

Titan?


----------



## RCoon (Oct 8, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Titan?



I wish. Gigabyte 780 OC with 450w cooler


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 8, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I wish. Gigabyte 780 OC with 450w cooler



Patience and gritty determination wins out.  Nice one.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 8, 2013)

Well if youre gonna sell, How much for it?


----------



## RCoon (Oct 8, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well if youre gonna sell, How much for it?



not selling the air card, just the one with the waterblock on it.


----------



## vega22 (Oct 8, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I got a good 15 degrees off my 3570K temps by delidding with janky MX5 paste.



not had chance to test it on the settings i used to compare air to water yet but going off my new 24/7 settings its looking about 20c cooler


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 8, 2013)

RCoon said:


> not selling the air card, just the one with the waterblock on it.



Kinda makes the whole idea of getting a AMD A10 6800k a bit redundant Does it not?

the i3 4330 is priced similarly and performs better in almost every way

http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/441/AMD_A10-Series_A10-6800K_vs_Intel_Core_i3_i3-4330.html

The only main drawbacks are its only dual core and cant be overclocked but granted it would probably perform better with your 780 than the 6800k would which in a sense is almost perfect in a twisted sort of way as you only want to play CS:GO

Inferior APU|Beastly GPU|Only plays CS:GO
Superior DC CPU|Beastly GPU|Only Plays CS:GO

If youre going to go overkill on a budget, at least do it right


----------



## RCoon (Oct 9, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Kinda makes the whole idea of getting a AMD A10 6800k a bit redundant Does it not?
> 
> the i3 4330 is priced similarly and performs better in almost every way
> 
> ...



750K cost £60 (A 5800K without the iGPU and half the TDP), 4430 costs £110. For £150 I'd rather buy an i5 3570K and get an ITX for that. But then this defeats the point of making an ITX super budget build and dropping in a GPU in i already have.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 9, 2013)

rcoon what ya bought??

my life is sooooooo busy atm I don't have time for my rig


----------



## RCoon (Oct 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> rcoon what ya bought??
> 
> my life is sooooooo busy atm I don't have time for my rig



you're a water cooling nut. buy my 780 with the block, ill sell it to you for a ridiculous price that i will only mention in PM if you're interested xD

Oh yeah, my new rig, see system specs, and picture above.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 9, 2013)

RCoon said:


> you're a water cooling nut. buy my 780 with the block, ill sell it to you for a ridiculous price that i will only mention in PM if you're interested xD
> 
> Oh yeah, my new rig, see system specs, and picture above.



You still playing around with the CPU?  I only ask because my youngest daughter has a 760K running at 4.8Ghz on air!  Memory @ 2,229mhz.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 9, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> You still playing around with the CPU?  I only ask because my youngest daughter has a 760K running at 4.8Ghz on air!  Memory @ 2,229mhz.



The TDP is so low, its insane. I'm running it on a stock FX cooler at 1.4v on 3.8Ghz and its barely gone past 45 degrees. Apparently the board can supply up to 1.5v being so small but after that it cant do more on a 4pin. Not sure what these 750K's can do on 1.4v, as there's very little online about them.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 9, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Not sure what these 750K's can do on 1.4v, as there's very little online about them.



You know what to do


----------



## RCoon (Oct 9, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> You know what to do



Screw it, I'll leave it at 1.4v and bump it to 4.4Ghz when I get home and see if P95 loves me or not.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 9, 2013)

RCoon said:


> The TDP is so low, its insane. I'm running it on a stock FX cooler at 1.4v on 3.8Ghz and its barely gone past 45 degrees. Apparently the board can supply up to 1.5v being so small but after that it cant do more on a 4pin. Not sure what these 750K's can do on 1.4v, as there's very little online about them.



@ 1.4V you are looking at 4.2 or 4.3 gig I would think, her 760 is running 4.8 at 1.48V, not sure if there is a lotta difference in heat terms between the 2.

I am going to get a 760K and a decent x88 board, I built hers for her and was really impressed with it, I even downloaded World of Tanks and played it on her machine with my 7870 and was getting higher FPS than I am on my 930 at 4.3gig.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 9, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> I built hers for her and was really impressed with it, so I decided to occupy her PC too



ftfy


----------



## RCoon (Oct 9, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> @ 1.4V you are looking at 4.2 or 4.3 gig I would think, her 760 is running 4.8 at 1.48V, not sure if there is a lotta difference in heat terms between the 2.
> 
> I am going to get a 760K and a decent x88 board, I built hers for her and was really impressed with it, I even downloaded World of Tanks and played it on her machine with my 7870 and was getting higher FPS than I am on my 930 at 4.3gig.



So far Batman AC, Killing Floor, CSGO, WoW, BF3 and BF4 Beta have been silky smooth.
Oh and all I've played the last 24 hours is shadow warrior, which is also playing rather well.
Path of Exile has been a pain in the ass, because of server lag though 

I've also noticed this system is A LOT more stable than my old rig for some reason.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 9, 2013)

Best I can get without screwing with the base clock is 4.2Ghz on 1.425v using 100 x 42 multiplier. Came out at 48 degrees which seems reasonable.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 9, 2013)

Not bad, have you tried upping the base clock a little?


----------



## RCoon (Oct 9, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> Not bad, have you tried upping the base clock a little?



havent tried it yet but these Kingston sticks have done close to 2400mhz before.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 15, 2013)

got my next build planned, should be beastly.

all I got to do is save up a few hundred quid and sell this rig.

should be something like 

3770k
asus maximus v formula
tridents X
R9 290x
corsair AX 1200

then im getting into the whole extreme cooling and learning that!

(Edit WTF happened to ram prices! a month or two ago I could got dual channel tridents for around £100 now theyre £170, close to quad prices!)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 15, 2013)

Ram prices going up again, buy it now.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 15, 2013)

tigger said:


> Ram prices going up again, buy it now.



Yeah it sucks, still enjoying my Beast RAM I scored for £90 years ago.
Also feels good not to be poor this month. I might actually make it to payday in 8 days with a positive number in the account.
This clubhouse needs resurrecting.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 15, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Yeah it sucks, still enjoying my Beast RAM I scored for £90 years ago.
> Also feels good not to be poor this month. I might actually make it to payday in 8 days with a positive number in the account.
> This clubhouse needs resurrecting.



I got a kit of these sat on my desk, although I got them off fleabay in a "lucky" auction for 72 quid, can't get the best out of them though in my current rig but am going to be doing a new build next month so may slot them in then 

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-050-AR&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=1387


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 15, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> I got a kit of these sat on my desk, although I got them off fleabay in a "lucky" auction for 72 quid, can't get the best out of them though in my current rig but am going to be doing a new build next month so may slot them in then
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-050-AR&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=1387



You an ebay Sniper Tatty?


----------



## RCoon (Oct 15, 2013)

tigger said:


> You an ebay Sniper Tatty?



Ebay used to be great, back before I worked in this grammar school and started work in the previous secondary, I used to buy collectors stuff and sell it on on Ebay. I spent about £3000 and made about £400 profit after it all sold off. The effort wasn't really worth the return, but it as all good fun until Ebay became a ripoff merchant.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 15, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Ebay used to be great, back before I worked in this grammar school and started work in the previous secondary, I used to buy collectors stuff and sell it on on Ebay. I spent about £3000 and made about £400 profit after it all sold off. The effort wasn't really worth the return, but it as all good fun until Ebay became a ripoff merchant.



I don't use Ebay, and I don't use PayPal.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 15, 2013)

tigger said:


> You an ebay Sniper Tatty?



When I have a spare few minutes, I will often do a search of computer components where the auctions are due to end within an hour, then sift through to see if there is anything interesting, note the watchers and if it's decent and still listed at 99 pence with few watchers I may have a play


----------



## Techtu (Oct 15, 2013)

Good place for WASD keycaps?


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 15, 2013)

Techtu said:


> Good place for WASD keycaps?



ebay, or there is http://www.keyboardco.com/.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 15, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> When I have a spare few minutes, I will often do a search of computer components where the auctions are due to end within an hour, then sift through to see if there is anything interesting, note the watchers and if it's decent and still listed at 99 pence with few watchers I may have a play



So it's you that keeps making me spend more on items?


----------



## RCoon (Oct 15, 2013)

Boy did I get played hard. Awesome looking chick from Oxfam on the street, walks into my path and stops me from walking by and starts banging off some scripted shit. Couldnt get rid of her without giving her my number, it might have been worth it if I got hers -_-


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 15, 2013)

Should have just groped her then claimed it was parkinsons disease that made your arm spaz out and run off before the cops get there.

She will remember you the next time she sees you, though weather or not on good terms is yet to be determined.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 15, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Should have just groped her then claimed it was parkinsons disease that made your arm spaz out and run off before the cops get there.
> 
> She will remember you the next time she sees you, though weather or not on good terms is yet to be determined.



Sometimes I wonder where'd I'd be without your advice


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 15, 2013)

Ya know its strange but sometimes you can let your hand flop around a strangers face before they step away and look at you awkwardly before crossing the street and possibly calling the police Or their boyfriend who coincidentally turns out to be vin diesel.

People are just so surprised that they find themselves stuck on the spot as the recipient of a flipfloppity hand across their face.

Im not saying slap them but just gently....caress...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 15, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ya know its strange but sometimes you can let your hand flop around a strangers face before they step away and look at you awkwardly before crossing the street and possibly calling the police Or their boyfriend who coincidentally turns out to be vin diesel.
> 
> People are just so surprised that they find themselves stuck on the spot as the recipient of a flipfloppity hand across their face.
> 
> Im not saying slap them but just gently....caress...



You sir are weird


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 15, 2013)

tigger said:


> You sir are weird



Ever drink baileys from a shoe?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 15, 2013)

Ugh.... I cant stop wanting to upgrade my Giga Switch Its a cheap TP-Link one for £13 off amazon and its worked flawlessly - Even better then a £27 netgear switch i returned to Ebuyer last week cuz it was faulty. 

Switch works, I have no problems with it but yet i really want to upgrade it because its is cheap. Ive heard good things about HP Procurve switches but they dont seem to be well known with the commercial market but those that have had one or still have one cant sing its praises enough. 

though thats £50 and not £13 and i cant really justify the cost because my network doesn't even see that much heavy usage. 


but i still cant get over it.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 15, 2013)

tigger said:


> You sir are weird



Actually he's half right. Do some stupid shit to a person, and instead of running or doing crazy stuff, half the time they just stand there... stunned.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 17, 2013)

Anybody up for coming to watch the Panthers at the Nottingham Rink this Saturday?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 17, 2013)

Didnt take you to be a hockey fan


----------



## RCoon (Oct 17, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Didnt take you to be a hockey fan



I like the violence, and I like winding the players up more by shouting retarded things at them. It's a sport for the hearty.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 17, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I like the violence, and I like winding the players up more by shouting retarded things at them. It's a sport for the hearty.



You need to join the Army and channel that violence into constructive slaughter and mayhem..... thing is I have never missed the Army but there is something about the crack and bang of a 7.62mm/5.56mm round impacting into someones chest that leaves an emptiness in one's soul


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 17, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> a 7.62mm/5.56mm round impacting into someones chest that leaves an *emptiness* in one's soul



Umm, yer, that would be their heart.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 17, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> You need to join the Army and channel that violence into constructive slaughter and mayhem..... thing is I have never missed the Army but there is something about the crack and bang of a 7.62mm/5.56mm round impacting into someones chest that leaves an emptiness in one's soul



I know quite a number of people in the army, mainly in the marksman and artillery regiments, and they seem to particularly enjoy themselves. Maybe I should just buy a rifle and go hunting instead.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 17, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I know quite a number of people in the army, mainly in the marksman and artillery regiments, and they seem to particularly enjoy themselves. Maybe I should just buy a rifle and go hunting instead.



nah, it isnt the same. 
a burst with AK47, cartriges flying infront of your sight - priceless ...


----------



## RCoon (Oct 17, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> nah, it isnt the same.
> a burst with AK47, cartriges flying infront of your sight - priceless ...



Youd be surprised how difficult it is in the UK to obtain a firearm legally  As much as I'd love to spray a kalash in the woods.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 17, 2013)

Even with Airsoft their tightening down rules/regulations.

I know a few stores that will sell airsoft/BB guns to you ONLY if you're a registered member of a legit airsoft club. They occasionally do sell BB guns to non registered members but they have to either send the gun off to have it spray painted some luminescent colour or do it themselves and that can take a around 2-3 days. Just to be safe because police here in the UK have trouble telling whats a real firearm and what isnt...

Though in their defence there have been a lot of replica handguns that have been 'restored' to fully working order so you cant really blame them for quaking in their boots when they see a man with a table leg in a black bag.

^ true story. that actually happened here about a decade ago. Man was standing outside on the balcony having a cig and cops thought the black bag he had with him had a rifle in it so they KoS'd him. 

Its a sad situation, I dont even think the guy knew what hit him. cops didnt know what was in the bag till they had killed him and checked it out. 

I dont think for one second that the cops followed protocol, as there isnt any witness reports that say the cops called out and asked the guy to step away from the bag or surrender himself nor was he being aggressive. Guy was simply just having a smoke


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 17, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Youd be surprised how difficult it is in the UK to obtain a firearm legally



in the army they give you for free 
in my country isnt easier.

edit:


FreedomEclipse said:


> Guy was simply just having a smoke



=> smoke kills
seriously sad story. govs go too far with that terroris threat bla bla


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 17, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> You need to join the Army and channel that violence into constructive slaughter and mayhem..... thing is I have never missed the Army but there is something about the crack and bang of a 7.62mm/5.56mm round impacting into someones chest that leaves an emptiness in one's soul



I thought you were with the Artillery raining 155mm shells?


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 17, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> I thought you were with the Artillery raining 155mm shells?



artillery personal still as firearms. although it sounds exciting to engage in close combat vs infanitry with 155mm gun it is a bit uncomfortable


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 17, 2013)

I think Tatty got up to a lot of shit while he was in the forces, A lot of which hes not allowed to talk about. 

He knows a lot of stuff your average civilian will never know or ever find out, Not unless Tatty gets captured by MOSSAD and interrogated about certain black ops which happened in the past.

Come to think about it... sounds like a certain game from a certain franchise from a certain publisher from a certain developer I have long since lost any kind of love for. 

Though with that said... If there was any CoD:TattyOne Edition, Id buy a copy.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 17, 2013)

Did Royal Signals (Comms Int), Artillery (SMIG - Sergeant Major Instructor Gunnery), Infantry and some specialist stuff over almost 28 years, thing is with an AK.... in the real world, you need the whole magazine to drop just one or two... high recoil low accuracy, I do in fact have an AK at home, made safe of course, licensed, secured and inspected annually, i actually got it from the clutches of a dead person (not mentioning race, creed or religious leaning so as not to offend anyone), sad thing is I didn't kill him..... I missed but my mate dropped him, may have had something to do with the fact that I had a mouthful of chicken supreme at the time and it's difficult to get the breathing right when your gobs full


----------



## RCoon (Oct 17, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> Did Royal Signals (Comms Int), Artillery (SMIG - Sergeant Major Instructor Gunnery), Infantry and some specialist stuff over almost 28 years, thing is with an AK.... in the real world, you need the whole magazine to drop just one or two... high recoil low accuracy, I do in fact have an AK at home, made safe of course, licensed, secured and inspected annually, i actually got it from the clutches of a dead person (not mentioning race, creed or religious leaning so as not to offend anyone), sad thing is I didn't kill him..... I missed but my mate dropped him, may have had something to do with the fact that I had a mouthful of chicken supreme at the time and it's difficult to get the breathing right when your gobs full



And they just let you pick the damn thing up and take it home?
Also you had fried chicken over their?!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 17, 2013)

Here you guys are talking about how inaccurate the AK is - but in counter strike, the AK is just so overfucking powered i absolutely refuse to play the game. 

Im not butt hurt,
Im not mad,
Im not angry,
I wont 'cry more noob'

I just wont play the god damn game...


----------



## RCoon (Oct 17, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Here you guys are talking about how inaccurate the AK is - but in counter strike, the AK is just so overfucking powered i absolutely refuse to play the game.
> 
> Im not butt hurt,
> Im not mad,
> ...



Then they introduced the M4A1-S and now I stopped playing  Flawless accuracy maintained over a 20 round burst, and has a faster fire rate than the AK47, so if you're panic spraying after walking round a corner in a CQB, M4A1-S wins every time unless you get a mouth full of MAG-7.
I only ever play support, so I'm usually rocking a MAG-7 or XM1014. Besides that I'm partial to the scout, or M40A if you're playing BF3.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 17, 2013)

Just watching this guy talking about it and im even more glad i havent played CS:GO even though I bought the game in a sale a few months ago...










Its more OP than the AK - like way over 9000 kind of OP


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 17, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> thing is with an AK.... in the real world, you need the whole magazine to drop just one or two... high recoil low accuracy



cant agree fully with this.
high recoil yes, but if you put it stable on your shoulder recoil is manageable. it just isnt good for free hand shooting like mp5 for example.
accuracy is very good as soon as you learn how to aim. i never had problems to down my targets at shooting range both and 150 and 300m. 12 bullets 4 targets. i could do it with 4 but officers wanted us to shoot on bursts not single shoots. dont forget dragunov is same system.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 17, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> cant agree fully with this.
> high recoil yes, but if you put it stable on your shoulder recoil is manageable. it just isnt good for free hand shooting like mp5 for example.
> accuracy is very good as soon as you learn how to aim. i never had problems to down my targets at shooting range both and 150 and 300m. 12 bullets 4 targets. i could do it with 4 but officers wanted us to shoot on bursts not single shoots. dont forget dragunov is same system.



I agree with most of that, perhaps where the differing experience is comes simply from range, must of my range work was at 400 - 600m, at those ranges it just does not really cut the mustard (in comparison with some other offerings), at 200-400m  I agree it can be very good, however most fire it in bursts for a reason!


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 17, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> I agree with most of that, perhaps where the differing experience is comes simply from range, must of my range work was at 400 - 600m, at those ranges it just does not really cut the mustard (in comparison with some other offerings), at 200-400m  I agree it can be very good, however most fire it in bursts for a reason!



well like every tech it has pros and cons. i can make quite big list for both for ak. i havnt exp other weapons so cant make real comparison.



Tatty_One said:


> however most fire it in bursts for a reason!



accurate shots with ak require at least few seconds spent in aiming. on shooting range is easy. there isnt muzzles pointing your direction. 
in real life situation i would too just shoot in bursts pointing generally in necessary direction no matter what i hold in my hands.
...
on second thought if i am in kt or jt i will enjoy few seconds at view of my victim in the scope 

edit: since invention of the hand held machine guns close/mid range combat is more tactics/operation wise then shooting skill


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 17, 2013)

I spent much of my time with the M16 and latterly with the C8 Carbine, although in my early days had to put up with the 7.62mm SLR and various other prehistoric bits and pieces.

@ Rcoon..... not fried chicken lol, Chicken supreme is a favorite "boil in the bag" ration.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 17, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> @ Rcoon..... not fried chicken lol, Chicken supreme is a favorite "boil in the bag" ration.



I have a friend who is a cadet whose platoon/battalion is a descendant (can i call it a descendant?) of the Royal Fusilier's. He goes on camping trips with the cadets cuz hes a marshall, they pay him for it, but they give him like a butt tonne of rations to take home - we are talking like car boot loads of rations.

Thats all he ever eats and he complains that he never gains weight. tried to teach him to cook though but he doesnt like it.

Being his friend though means i get some of rations he cant stow away which is kinda cool....


Not good for long term consumption


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 17, 2013)

QUOTE]Window 8.1 sucks!!!its big stepback from Window Vista/Window 7...Microsofts Software Clown are going backwords!!!!What a stupid looking interface!!!I will never ever upgrade to Window 8 and thinking about Apple!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/QUOTE]

Is anyone else getting slightly annoyed by posts doing nothing but insulting the windows 8 interface, I know they've only spurred up again due to 8.1 but after seeing posts like this in every microsoft related thread since the first 8 release preview, i'm starting to have to actively avoid microsoft related threads just because i'm getting really bored of the exact same posts every time

I mean i'm not going to praise the interface since it really isn't great but i've used it since release and while it isn't good, posts about it are smothering anything actually interesting

now i've said that

anyone here play dota 2?


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 17, 2013)

Yes I play Dota 2, and have been playing Dota since a decade ago. You have questions?


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 17, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Yes I play Dota 2, and have been playing Dota since a decade ago. You have questions?



well you probably outrank my 180 hours then 

I was just going to ask if anyone wanted to have a match some time, but i feel like i'd hold you back quite massively


----------



## RCoon (Oct 17, 2013)

cheesy999 said:


> > Window 8.1 sucks!!!its big stepback from Window Vista/Window 7...Microsofts Software Clown are going backwords!!!!What a stupid looking interface!!!I will never ever upgrade to Window 8 and thinking about Apple!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I usually tend to avoid every thread that involves microsoft or a new monitor being released, because you hear the same old shit in every single thread, and it gets boring. If you don't like what the retards say, it's easier just to stay out of the thread 
I've also decided to avoid the cesspit that is the AMD/NVidia GPU release/rumour threads. They are also filled with a lot of mindless dumbasses that just post crap for the sake of it.
I also avoid threads with Jorge in. Every time I see a post by him I want to find out where he lives, pour bleach down his throat and then feed his convulsing body to a rabid pack of tanukis.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 17, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I usually tend to avoid every thread that involves microsoft or a new monitor being released, because you hear the same old shit in every single thread, and it gets boring. If you don't like what the retards say, it's easier just to stay out of the thread
> I've also decided to avoid the cesspit that is the AMD/NVidia GPU release/rumour threads. They are also filled with a lot of mindless dumbasses that just post crap for the sake of it.
> I also avoid threads with Jorge in. Every time I see a post by him I want to find out where he lives, pour bleach down his throat and then feed his convulsing body to a rabid pack of tanukis.



It's the same thing whenever anything happens in the processing world, just a consistent "Intel is so much better" which is so correct, but utterly irrelevant when most people are buying on some sort of budget and an I5 K costs 50% more that an FX8320


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 17, 2013)

cheesy999 said:


> It's the same thing whenever anything happens in the processing world, just a consistent "Intel is so much better" which is so correct, but utterly irrelevant when most people are buying on some sort of budget and an I5 K costs 50% more that an FX8320



My advice is pretty consistent: for gaming stick an i5 K chip in, or go AMD. Unfortunately more than half a decade after the introduction of enthusiast friendly quad core chips many games are still single thread performance dependent, I am starting to think either its extremely hard to code for multithreaded in certain genre (especially RTS games), or people are just not trying.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 18, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> My advice is pretty consistent: for gaming stick an i5 K chip in, or go AMD. Unfortunately more than half a decade after the introduction of enthusiast friendly quad core chips many games are still single thread performance dependent, I am starting to think either its extremely hard to code for multithreaded in certain genre (especially RTS games), or people are just not trying.



i'd bet on not trying.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 19, 2013)

yoooooooooo... hows everyone?!

I got shit faced last night and think I puked out the window and pissed myself at the same time, well I cant remember but that's probably what happened! Even missed out on work today!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 19, 2013)

Worth switching from my 4.6ghz 2500k to a 3570k?


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 19, 2013)

tigger said:


> Worth switching from my 4.6ghz 2500k to a 3570k?



only if you really want to spend money

Honestly unless you're going to also go i7 at the same time the difference isn't great enough between the two

spend it on a graphics card or monitor or something


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 19, 2013)

Push that 2500k another 300-400mhz


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 19, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Push that 2500k another 300-400mhz



I'm only cooling it with a H55, dunno if it will take another 3-400mhz


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 19, 2013)

tigger said:


> I'm only cooling it with a H55, dunno if it will take another 3-400mhz



If it doesn't you've got an excuse for the 3570K


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 19, 2013)

Will the Ivy chip run hotter than the sandy?


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 20, 2013)

Any advice from the insomniacs up at this time? Got my hands on an old pentium 4 rig which ive ubuntu installed on and using as a general purpose machine for tinterwebs, word, email etc. Mostly so i can move my main rig into the living room for gaming on the big telly but the girlfriend still wants a machine in the spare room to do her various work things on.

Now my question its hooked up through VGA and at this moment i have no idea whats inside her, however my resolution is maxed at 104 x 768 according the the displays setting. My monitor can go way higher then that. When i go into settings -> display -> Graphics it lists no items. Clicking on drivers and it says there are no properiety drivers available. So im assuming its a driver issue. Never been in the situation where the OS has no idea at all what GPU its using or me either for that fact. But even if i new what GPU its using with this being Ubuntu i wouldnt no where to look to find the right drivers.


----------



## The_ (Oct 20, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> Now my question its hooked up through VGA and at this moment i have no idea whats inside her, however my resolution is maxed at 104 x 768 according the the displays setting. My monitor can go way higher then that. When i go into settings -> display -> Graphics it lists no items. Clicking on drivers and it says there are no properiety drivers available. So im assuming its a driver issue. Never been in the situation where the OS has no idea at all what GPU its using or me either for that fact. But even if i new what GPU its using with this being Ubuntu i wouldnt no where to look to find the right drivers.



You're right about it being a driver issue. 
Step 1: Rip the beast apart and see if there is a video card in there, get some serial numbers and start by tapping them into google. 
Step 2:Once you have identified the GPU you will need to do a google search for GPU name Ubuntu/linux drivers.

If there isn't a video card in there then you will need to find the motherboard model number and google that to find out which integrated GPU the motherboard is using. Once you have that info revert to step 2 above.

Good luck


----------



## RCoon (Oct 20, 2013)

tigger said:


> Will the Ivy chip run hotter than the sandy?



2500k to 3570k seems almost pointless. A 5ghz 2500k runs about as fast and probably cooler than a 3570k at 4.7. Not to mention you'd need to delid if you wanted sane temperatures. If you are crazy enough to upgrade, I'll take your 2500k off of your hands  would give me even more reason to buy The_'s z87 itx board.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 20, 2013)

RCoon said:


> 2500k to 3570k seems almost pointless. A 5ghz 2500k runs about as fast and probably cooler than a 3570k at 4.7. Not to mention you'd need to delid if you wanted sane temperatures. If you are crazy enough to upgrade, I'll take your 2500k off of your hands  would give me even more reason to buy The_'s z87 itx board.



I'm probs going to keep it, decided there is no point really, and I'm not up for delidding. If I do decide to get rid of it, I will keep you in mind.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 20, 2013)

tigger said:


> I'm probs going to keep it, decided there is no point really, and I'm not up for delidding. If I do decide to get rid of it, I will keep you in mind.



Good choice. I'll probably buy the z87 anyway and slowly trickle money into a fund to jiggle around processors and such. Got a radiator put into my TJ07 and mounted most of the fans and controllers. I'll make a little project out of it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 20, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Good choice. I'll probably buy the z87 anyway and slowly trickle money into a fund to jiggle around processors and such. Got a radiator put into my TJ07 and mounted most of the fans and controllers. I'll make a little project out of it.



there's a guy on gumtree in hull selling 2 titans for £1k, good price for 2.
http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/2-x-nvidia-gtx-titan-graphic-card/1035997669#photo-content


----------



## The_ (Oct 20, 2013)

RCoon said:


> If you are crazy enough to upgrade, I'll take your 2500k off of your hands  would give me even more reason to buy The_'s z87 itx board.



the 2500k wouldn't work in that board


----------



## RCoon (Oct 20, 2013)

The_ said:


> the 2500k wouldn't work in that board



I figured as much  Hence why i mentioned shuffling things!
In all likelihood I'll put the Z87 with an i3 in the server for lower power consumption, keep my rig as it is, and put the Phenom x6 in the TJ07, as it can benefit the most from the cooling as and when I use it. I had it at around 4.2Ghz back in the day when it was my gaming rig processor.



tigger said:


> there's a guy on gumtree in hull selling 2 titans for £1k, good price for 2.
> http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/2-x-nvidia-gtx-titan-graphic-card/1035997669#photo-content



I could buy them on the credit card. But I'm not going to


----------



## The_ (Oct 20, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I figured as much  Hence why i mentioned shuffling things!
> 
> 
> 
> I could buy them on the credit card. But I'm not going to



I was also looking at thems titans. Could make a quick couple hundred quid but is it really worth all the hassle


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 20, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I figured as much  Hence why i mentioned shuffling things!
> 
> 
> 
> I could buy them on the credit card. But I'm not going to



Could keep one and get 6 or 700 for the other maybe


----------



## RCoon (Oct 20, 2013)

tigger said:


> Could keep one and get 6 or 700 for the other maybe



I could, but that requires effort, and the task of finding someone in the market for a Titan these days is real hard. It took me a long time to sell off my second 780.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 20, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I could, but that requires effort, and the task of finding someone in the market for a Titan these days is real hard. It took me a long time to sell off my second 780.



I can dig that.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 20, 2013)

tigger said:


> I can dig that.



Great opportunity if you can find someone willing to buy a Titan though. Scoring you're own Titan for £400 isnt bad at all. Maybe lockdown somebody who wants one before you buy the both of them, that way you wont have £600 wrapped up in hardware real estate until it sells 
Unless somebody wants to go 50/50?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 20, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Great opportunity if you can find someone willing to buy a Titan though. Scoring you're own Titan for £400 isnt bad at all. Maybe lockdown somebody who wants one before you buy the both of them, that way you wont have £600 wrapped up in hardware real estate until it sells



If I had £1k going spare I would probs buy them.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 20, 2013)

I know it isn't much at all but what upgrade would you personally get for my rig for a maximum of £70?

I was thinking some new keycaps but I'm still hesitant on the kind I'd actually prefer.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 20, 2013)

Techtu said:


> I know it isn't much at all but what upgrade would you personally get for my rig for a maximum of £70?
> 
> I was thinking some new keycaps but I'm still hesitant on the kind I'd actually prefer.



Your rig is pretty ballin'!
Maybe another WD Green 1TB for RAIDing?


----------



## The_ (Oct 20, 2013)

Techtu said:


> I know it isn't much at all but what upgrade would you personally get for my rig for a maximum of £70?
> 
> I was thinking some new keycaps but I'm still hesitant on the kind I'd actually prefer.



Double up the RAM?

http://www.dabs.com/products/crucial-8gb-ddr3--cl10--1-5v-ballistix-sport-xt


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 20, 2013)

The_ said:


> Double up the RAM?
> 
> http://www.dabs.com/products/crucial-8gb-ddr3--cl10--1-5v-ballistix-sport-xt



Negative,

He already has 16Gb, He also has 2133Mhz - anymore ram is not required unless you are referring to the other rig with the 1333mhz ram but Lets face it? doubling up the ram? Whatever For?


----------



## Techtu (Oct 20, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Negative,
> 
> He already has 16Gb, He also has 2133Mhz - anymore ram is not required unless you are referring to the other rig with the 1333mhz ram but Lets face it? doubling up the ram? Whatever For?



Lol what? Who's specs are you looking at?


----------



## RCoon (Oct 20, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Negative,
> 
> He already has 16Gb, He also has 2133Mhz - anymore ram is not required unless you are referring to the other rig with the 1333mhz ram but Lets face it? doubling up the ram? Whatever For?



He was replying to Techtu, not me xD


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 20, 2013)

actually I was looking at Coon's specs, Like totally


----------



## Techtu (Oct 20, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> actually I was looking at Coon's specs, Like totally



Now try again with my specs


----------



## The_ (Oct 20, 2013)

You could also buy another Agility 3 120gb SSD and RAID 'em.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR10.TRC0.A0.Xagility+3+120gb&_nkw=agility+3+120gb&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 20, 2013)

At this stage not sure.... there maybe a few cosmetic things such as new/better fans, Im forever changing fans. upgrade the fans on the H80i to something with more SP.

Asus Crosshair IV should support BD CPUs with bios update 3207(???) so thats also an option if you feel you want to spend the cash.

Faster/better SSD maybe, ditch the optical drive, throw in a fan controller like an NZXT Mesh. 

Definitely could do with more Ram.


Or fuck all that and get some dust filters for your case


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 22, 2013)

Is it worth getting a UPS for my PC or NAS?

Amazon are doing a APC BK350EI  for £56.39.

id be lying if i said i wasn't tempted, Even if it isnt powerful enough to support my rig for long when theres a power cut, Just having one there to smooth out the power is reason enough to get one providing the price is right.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 22, 2013)

what unsmoothness in power do you have.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 22, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> what unsmoothness in power do you have.



He secretly wants to become a datacentre for London. This is the beginning.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 22, 2013)

RCoon said:


> He secretly wants to become a datacentre for London. This is the beginning.



herro this is moonbase


----------



## d1nky (Oct 28, 2013)

hello hows everyone?

my rigs up on ebay, http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321237774082

id happily let it go cheaper to any guy on here tho!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 28, 2013)

d1nky said:


> hello hows everyone?
> 
> my rigs up on ebay, http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321237774082
> 
> id happily let it go cheaper to any guy on here tho!



annnnnnnnnnnd here come the retarded offers of £600 shipped.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 28, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> annnnnnnnnnnd here come the retarded offers of £600 shipped.



if I liked the person, on here id probably go a few digits above that. and collection only.

I haven't got the time for it anymore, plus ive just gone and got bronchitis so im fucked and work will be too no doubt!


----------



## RCoon (Oct 28, 2013)

passed my driving test, 1 minor, dont even know what it was because the guy wouldnt tell me.
Licensed to kill cykas!



d1nky said:


> if I liked the person, on here id probably go a few digits above that. and collection only.
> 
> I haven't got the time for it anymore, plus ive just gone and got bronchitis so im fucked and work will be too no doubt!



Shit bro, that sucks, I'll take a look.


----------



## The_ (Oct 28, 2013)

RCoon said:


> passed my driving test, 1 minor, dont even know what it was because the guy wouldnt tell me.
> Licensed to kill cykas!



Didn't you get a copy of the test report? I did when I passed my test.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 31, 2013)

who's in for TPUs first ever hwbot competition??


and rcoon want a cheap 8350/fatality?. I might just get a new cpu/mobo and cheap 7970 and be done with selling it etc


----------



## RCoon (Oct 31, 2013)

The_ said:


> Didn't you get a copy of the test report? I did when I passed my test.



Yeah, just said obstruction, no details



d1nky said:


> who's in for TPUs first ever hwbot competition??
> 
> 
> and rcoon want a cheap 8350/fatality?. I might just get a new cpu/mobo and cheap 7970 and be done with selling it etc



Fraid not, I'm all done with components, trying to sell off my Autismo rig dirt cheap on Gumtree because I have no use for that!


----------



## d1nky (Oct 31, 2013)

fair enough, I haven't got the time for it anymore either. 

tomorrow im probably back at work , Christmas I plan on building a simple bench rig and messing with dice.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 31, 2013)

d1nky said:


> fair enough, I haven't got the time for it anymore either.
> 
> tomorrow im probably back at work , Christmas I plan on building a simple bench rig and messing with dice.



Just selling off all the spare components, and buying a nice 1440p monitor. Money flow is good now, so I've got some breathing room. Honestly can't complain about single thing with my new rig. I can complain about the monstrosity rig that is sat next to it in the TJ07 however. It's a total beast, and probably awesome with my 780, bit I like the ITX form factor now.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 31, 2013)

what you asking for the monstrosity?


----------



## RCoon (Oct 31, 2013)

d1nky said:


> what you asking for the monstrosity?



£350 for the whole rig minus the GPU


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 3, 2013)

Heads up - I may have a Corsair K70 up for sale soon

Optionally you can take this K90 (which will be prepped for RMA when the K70 gets here) I will whip out some brasso and give the aluminium a good clean and polish If someone is interested.

Unfortunately the keys are little dirty and the keyboard in no way looks brand new but It still works and is a great keyboard but my typing is just too slow which has been my major complaint about the MX Reds used on this keyboard.

Some of you might be wondering why Im RMA'ng the K90 - Well, after just over a year of use, Im not entirely satisfied with MX Reds, contacted Corsair support and they were more then happy to exchange it for me.

I didnt want to send the K90 off straight away as the rep told me that the UK would not receive any K70 Brown stock for maybe a month or 2 so I held onto it as i didnt want to be left without a keyboard.

Ive just checked some retailers and the K70 browns are starting to appear, I also checked the postage label corsair emailed me and i have to ship the fucking thing to the Netherlands...

Im gonna need to hire a courier to deliver it to Corsair in NL and its gonna cost me some pennies and I aint happy with that shit. Id rather sell my K90 to a UK member then pay more monies to send it out to NL and wait 2-4weeks for them to send me a K70 back. I have purchased a K70 Brown from a retailer which should be here on Monday, so theres a little time for you to decide which one you want more. Either A used K90 with MX Reds & Macro keys or a K70 with browns and no macros.

I will be charging more for the K70 obviously but i wont be able to ship it till I receive one from Corsair, If you are serious about choosing the K70 though I will need to ask for a small deposit because time and effort wasted sending the K90 to NL. If I get it back and you change your mind then it was a total waste of my time when i could have just sold the K90 to someone and save money on international shipping.

PM me if interested


----------



## RCoon (Nov 3, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Heads up - I may have a Corsair K70 up for sale soon
> 
> Optionally you can take this K90 (which will be prepped for RMA when the K70 gets here) I will whip out some brasso and give the aluminium a good clean and polish If someone is interested.
> 
> ...



I don't like MX Browns, but I like blacks and reds. Is the MX red the backlit one?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 3, 2013)

their all blacklit.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 3, 2013)

I'll take whichever has the reds if you're selling it, but I'm waiting for the guy to pay me for the rig I just sold to him.
Whatever will allow me to remove this Razer Black Widow from existence with it's disgusting blue switches and DRM drivers.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 3, 2013)

the K90 has the Reds brother 

Its also got macros which i dont fucking use and have never used.

Have i mentioned an optional premium cleaning service for £20 where i spit shine the aluminium plating and keys after pulling them?


----------



## RCoon (Nov 3, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the K90 has the Reds brother
> 
> Its also got macros which i dont fucking use and have never used.
> 
> Have i mentioned an optional premium cleaning service for £20 where i spit shit the aluminium plating and keys after pulling them?



I've only ever used 1 macro in my entire life so I'm not fussed about the macros. Corsair's look shiny and have decent switches.
I'll pass on the spit shining of the switches, can't say I'm too bothered as long as it doesnt have cholera spores between the keys.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 3, 2013)

Well I'll clean up some of the aluminum at least. Check my FS thread and PM me if youre good with the price


----------



## RCoon (Nov 3, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well I'll clean up some of the aluminum at least. Check my FS thread and PM me if youre good with the price



PM'd


----------



## vega22 (Nov 3, 2013)

i am looking at an itx build next to replace the ps3 under the telly.

want it to be a 1080 monster so i can put steam box on it but it needs to live in a small case. which one i have yet to decide.

thinking amd apu/gpu combo but idk.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 3, 2013)

Fractal Node 304 & Coolermaster Elite 120 Advanced are good ITX cases


----------



## vega22 (Nov 3, 2013)

that node looks cool but i want to see what kind of gpu power i can muster from lp cards first as i would love to have it smaller.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, apart from the enthusiast ITX options I mentioned. I have no experience with the more budget ITX cases

Ebuyer's Q6 M-ITX might be something youre interested in.

I think Zalman used to make a really small 'silent' ITX case which used the case as a giant heatsink but they havent made cases like that for years

Remember the days where Zalman used to make some quality stuff? Always innovating and coming up with new coolers and ideas, For the last 8years or so they've just been so dead in the water despite branching out into PSUs, SSDs and gaming monitors & Peripherals


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 3, 2013)

I've got the Hoojum Cubit 3 sat in a cupboard, really nice case and really easy to use. The Fractal Array R2 is what i'd want though, so nice. Only other cases i'd consider is the Wesena series.

I'm considering selling my Hoojum and getting something more plain.


----------



## The_ (Nov 3, 2013)

For the GPU you might want to look at the asus mini gtx 760 https://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX760DCMOC2GD5/

Dunno about the case though, most of the ITX cases out there that support high power gear etc are fugly or the wrong shape. I'm considering fabricating my own case for my M-ITX build. Xigmatek made a really i nice case but it's the wrong facking shape lol http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=219



FreedomEclipse said:


> Some of you might be wondering why Im RMA'ng the K90 - Well, after just over a year of use, Im not entirely satisfied with MX Reds



I have the black K70 with reds, only used bl;acks before this and I have to admit they do feel kinda loose lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 3, 2013)

Not tried blacks tbh but since it takes 60g to activate the switch its too much. Hell even the browns  might be too 'heavy' for me as they are the same weight as the reds but perhaps its because my mind needs that tactile feedback of the browns to really boost my typing back up.

When i type with these MX Reds, some of my keystrokes can be quite noisy because i tend to bottom out some of the keys before moving on, and because theres quite a lot of travel between the base of keys and the bottom of the keyboard my typing is slowed.

Bottoming out the keys is a nasty habbit and i cant just seem to get over it even after a year because theres just no tell tale feedback like my Logitech illuminated used to have when i typed. that keyboard used scissor switches similar to that of the keyboard and had very little travel which means I could just completely fly when typing.


Anyway, I have based my purchase of the K70 Brown on this chart here  which has a small breakdown of what keys are better for gaming or typing as voted by the people


----------



## The_ (Nov 3, 2013)

I also have an IBM Model M up on the shelf. Thought it would be great for typing but it's just too noisy for me


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 4, 2013)

LOL i'm using an old LX 700 keyboard i found on my stairs when my neighbor started cleaning up....... Worked a treat on my LX 710 reciever. Been over a year now.... I was eyeing a Raptor K50 as im not too keen on the noise from mechanical...


----------



## RCoon (Nov 4, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> LOL i'm using an old LX 700 keyboard i found on my stairs when my neighbor started cleaning up....... Worked a treat on my LX 710 reciever. Been over a year now.... I was eyeing a Raptor K50 as im not too keen on the noise from mechanical...



I was the same, bought a Black Widow with Blue keys because of the authoring, but blue switches literally drove me insane (320 pages, over 100,000 words later) to the point of buying a membrane keyboard from roccat. After having used blacks and reds on friends' keyboards, it brought back my hope and sanity for mx switches.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> After having used blacks and reds on friends' keyboards, it brought back my hope and sanity for mx switches.



A wild Corsair K90 suddenly appears....


----------



## vega22 (Nov 4, 2013)

not 100% but i think the reason for the heat with ivy and haswell chip is that it just bakes the tim.

redid mine again last night and temps are ace again, not sure i fancy redoing it every 4/6 weeks mind :|


----------



## RCoon (Nov 4, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> not 100% but i think the reason for the heat with ivy and haswell chip is that it just bakes the tim.
> 
> redid mine again last night and temps are ace again, not sure i fancy redoing it every 4/6 weeks mind :|



I had to repaste my 3570K every 6 weeks to maintain good delid temps after using MX-5. I recommend you buy some coolab liquid pro, you shouldn't ever have to replace that stuff for an age.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I had to repaste my 3570K every 6 weeks to maintain good delid temps after using MX-5. I recommend you buy some coolab liquid pro, you shouldn't ever have to replace that stuff for an age.



That sounds so high maintainance. I haven't cleaned this computer in almost 8 months... If it aint broke and has nice low temps. don't fuck with it.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 4, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> That sounds so high maintainance. I haven't cleaned this computer in almost 8 months... If it aint broke and has nice low temps. don't fuck with it.



Hence why I gave up with the 3570k  Current PC has no problems with it. Except I need to invest in more storage space for games. Might buy an OCZ Bigfoot 480Gb 1E.


----------



## purecain (Nov 4, 2013)

the best budget itx case is the in-win dragon slayer, 

I only know because ocuk sent it to me as a full atx case... 

when the motherboard didn't fit I thought I was going mad... 

especially as ocuk technical dep refused to except their mistake that atx is not itx...

and threatened me that if!!!!!! it turned out to be atx after all, 
they would charge me for shipping for the whole return.a threat lol...

 anyway no desktop due to this for 1 week and counting,  what a bad experience. and I spent +900pounds on the order...  and had to play bf4 on release night on my 1000+laptop I bought from them...

looks like I need to ask on the forums whos good atm as firms seem to be changing attitudes... fuckers...


----------



## RCoon (Nov 4, 2013)

purecain said:


> the best budget itx case is the in-win dragon slayer,
> 
> I only know because ocuk sent it to me as a full atx case...
> 
> ...



OCUK tend to threaten customers with return shipping when they ask for an RMA or return of any kind. Not sure why, they did the same to me a year back when my 8350 exploded.


----------



## The_ (Nov 4, 2013)

purecain said:


> the best budget itx case is the in-win dragon slayer



While it's not a full or mid tower ATX case, it isn't an ITX case either. It's an m-ATX case.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Might buy an OCZ Bigfoot 480Gb 1E.



Why not just raid 0 some 2 or 3TB hard drives? Works out cheaper


----------



## RCoon (Nov 4, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Why not just raid 0 some 2 or 3TB hard drives? Works out cheaper



ITX case, only got room for a second 3.5" drive. I'll probably just buy a 2TB HDD, loading times dont really affect me too much.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 4, 2013)

Raid two 2.5" laptop drives then


----------



## vega22 (Nov 4, 2013)

you can get 4 lappy drives in that, i have been looking into something along these lines too.

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B002JFOUFA/?tag=tec053-21

also, where is the rest of you guys in the hwbot comp?

some kick ass systems in here that could throw some scores up for the uk massive!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm using a 2.5" drive as storage, its a momentus 750gb 7200/16, seems pretty ok to me and is quieter than a 3.5"


----------



## RCoon (Nov 5, 2013)

tigger said:


> I'm using a 2.5" drive as storage, its a momentus 750gb 7200/16, seems pretty ok to me and is quieter than a 3.5"



Might invest in a 2.5" Scorpio



marsey99 said:


> also, where is the rest of you guys in the hwbot comp?
> 
> some kick ass systems in here that could throw some scores up for the uk massive!




The HWBot competition is for specific CPU's, mostly intel, and some old graphics cards most of us dont have. The only competition area I can enter into is pointless because my CPU will get beaten by 4770K's and 8350's (The superpi 32m AMD&Intel). That's why most of us haven't joined in  It might be open to all, but in reality it's only really open to those with a specific set of processors.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 5, 2013)

Asking this in here as I did post a thread but not got any replies ( has no patience!!) 

Boot manager/loader
Anyone still use these? I remember using them back in the day to install multiple OS' but can't seem to find anything that isn't 10 years old, I've just partitioned my drive and installed Ubuntu on the 2nd partition but have no way of booting to it


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 5, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Might invest in a 2.5" Scorpio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The momentus is only £40 from Amazon
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seagate-Momentus-ST9750420AS-internal-SATA-3/dp/B004MME0N0


----------



## The_ (Nov 6, 2013)

MOAR POWAH!! And more fans too!!







Might have some more hardwares for sale soon if I can't sell as a full system locally. Watch this space.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 6, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Asking this in here as I did post a thread but not got any replies ( has no patience!!)
> 
> Boot manager/loader
> Anyone still use these? I remember using them back in the day to install multiple OS' but can't seem to find anything that isn't 10 years old, I've just partitioned my drive and installed Ubuntu on the 2nd partition but have no way of booting to it



you havent setup properly boot loader. if you use 2 different OS *you need* boot loader in order to be able to select which one you want to run.
if you use 2 versions of win (xp&7 for example) you can make them working together with boot.ini (which is windows boot loader). in theory you can make win and linux to boot with boot.ini too but things arent pritty. 
when i have added linux to my pc i used lilo to handle dual boot settings. usualy during linux installation it is enough select manual configuration of lilo and then to select which os will be primary and how many seconds boot menu will be shown and that's it. everything else is done by linux installation automaticaly. i have used only fedora so far but in ubunto it should be similar.
btw why dont you take usb stick and install live ubunto on it. just leave some free space on hdd for linux swap and storage/installed software/temp files you may need under linux and let mb to handle boot sequence. this is the way i am gone make it with my new rig


----------



## RCoon (Nov 6, 2013)

The_ said:


> MOAR POWAH!! And more fans too!!
> 
> http://i945.photobucket.com/albums/ad297/hatchet_2009/z87e-itx/20131025_095931_zpsbc0bd182.jpg
> 
> ...



That's a shiny Mobo you got there. Do want.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 6, 2013)

RCoon said:


> That's a shiny Mobo you got there. Do want.



You just got your new toys, stop eyeing at other people's


----------



## RCoon (Nov 6, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> You just got your new toys, stop eyeing at other people's



Just because you cant eat in a restaurant doesnt mean you cant drool over the menu


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 6, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Just because you cant eat in a restaurant doesnt mean you cant drool over the menu



You just ate, and you are now drooling over the menu again. The shame


----------



## The_ (Nov 6, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> You just ate, and you are now drooling over the menu again. The shame



t'was my restaurant he ate at too lol. That mobo is too good to be a file server tho RCoon


----------



## RCoon (Nov 6, 2013)

The_ said:


> t'was my restaurant he ate at too lol. That mobo is too good to be a file server tho RCoon



It's all a ruse, saving it for later, I'll buy a H87 for the pentium eventually and a 4770K or something ridiculous and rebuild my main rig. Though in fairness I cant complain about my current CPU, but buying shiny things is just too much fun.


----------



## The_ (Nov 6, 2013)

RCoon said:


> It's all a ruse, saving it for later, I'll buy a H87 for the pentium eventually and a 4770K or something ridiculous and rebuild my main rig. Though in fairness I cant complain about my current CPU, but buying shiny things is just too much fun.



Agreed. Now if I could just do something about all the damn cheapskates in Leicester I'll be a happy man buying more new things.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 6, 2013)

Booooo!

After 27 years of lifting weights (I'm 39 now) I had the confirmation last week from GP - Inguinal Hernia.  It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't for the fact I'm a f***ing Gym Manager.

13 week referral wait to see a surgeon to discuss operating.

Or. I phoned BUPA.  £250 to see a consultant in two days then £2395 all in to get fixed.  Possibly in a week, if not two.

So, I can buy 3 more Titans  or get my bowels pushed back in so i can do proper exercises again.....

You know what did it? Bloody body levers - used to do static levers for 20 secs before bedtime - but they started hurting about 6 months ago - now i know why 

So if i go private i can get back to working on my newest toy.... Power Cage and plate loading pulley. Replaces my old smith which i'm donating to my gym.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 6, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Booooo!
> 
> After 27 years of lifting weights (I'm 39 now) I had the confirmation last week from GP - Inguinal Hernia.  It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't for the fact I'm a f***ing Gym Manager.
> 
> ...



Damn son, I had a hernia about 3 years ago, and I used to be a cross country runner for a few years, doing a few dozen miles a weekend. Stopped me right in my tracks, so I feel your pain!


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 6, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Damn son, I had a hernia about 3 years ago, and I used to be a cross country runner for a few years, doing a few dozen miles a weekend. Stopped me right in my tracks, so I feel your pain!



Always the nice guys get the problems


----------



## RCoon (Nov 6, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Always the nice guys get the problems



Luckily for me we have insurance with BUPA so it wasn't so bad.
That being said I have Bilateral Flatfoot syndrome so I cant run anymore anyway, and occasionally get super bad RSI in my left foot


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 6, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Booooo!
> 
> After 27 years of lifting weights (I'm 39 now) I had the confirmation last week from GP - Inguinal Hernia.  It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't for the fact I'm a f***ing Gym Manager.
> 
> ...



I could sort that out for you, free of charge, I have done a fair bit of "self surgery" and have had to on a couple of occasions pushed back in the contents of the lower abdominal area for a couple of people, when I say contents I mean things like stomach, large and small intestines etc etc, A bottle of whiskey (for me not you ) a sterile sharp knife, and lots of clean cloths are often enuff.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 6, 2013)

#fieldsurgeonTattyOne


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 6, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> I could sort that out for you, free of charge, I have done a fair bit of "self surgery" and have had to on a couple of occasions pushed back in the contents of the lower abdominal area for a couple of people, when I say contents I mean things like stomach, large and small intestines etc etc, A bottle of whiskey (for me not you ) a sterile sharp knife, and lots of clean cloths are often enuff.



Awesome, so you'll shave my balls too with a used bayonet?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 6, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> I could sort that out for you, free of charge, I have done a fair bit of "self surgery" and have had to on a couple of occasions pushed back in the contents of the lower abdominal area for a couple of people, when I say contents I mean things like stomach, large and small intestines etc etc, A bottle of whiskey (for me not you ) a sterile sharp knife, and lots of clean cloths are often enuff.



You should charge for that Tatty, bupa charge over £2k


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 6, 2013)

tigger said:


> You should charge for that Tatty, bupa charge over £2k



Tatty is a honourable soldier proud to serve the British people. Payment can be taken in kind (an expensive bottle of whisky for the surgery *hint* *hint*)


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 6, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Awesome, so you'll shave my balls too with a used bayonet?



Naaaaa sorry, i have a blowtorch for those procedures


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 6, 2013)

Is there anything you cant do tatty?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 6, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Is there anything you cant do tatty?



Yes, I can't drink a litre of vodka  stood on both hands, I find I need one to hold the bottle


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 6, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> Yes, I can't drink a litre of vodka  stood on both hands, I find I need one to hold the bottle



Isnt that supposed to be some army initiation technique?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 7, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Isnt that supposed to be some army initiation technique?



If you add a rolled up newspaper, stick it up your reccy and set fire to it, you are getting close


----------



## The_ (Nov 7, 2013)

tigger said:


> Sooo, British troops accused of murdering the insurgent, guilty or not? personally, I would say not, whatever the evidence. It was an insurgent, who would have happily killed them.



I don't think the real issue is whether or not they killed him, it was more a matter of their attitude towards the insurgent before they did whatever they did.


----------



## qubit (Nov 7, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> I could sort that out for you, free of charge, I have done a fair bit of "self surgery" and have had to on a couple of occasions pushed back in the contents of the lower abdominal area for a couple of people, when I say contents I mean things like stomach, large and small intestines etc etc, A bottle of whiskey (for me not you ) a sterile sharp knife, and lots of clean cloths are often enuff.



Dammit, you've really been there and done it. 

Respect.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 7, 2013)

tigger said:


> Sooo, British troops accused of murdering the insurgent, guilty or not? personally, I would say not, whatever the evidence. It was an insurgent, who would have happily killed them.



The guy was in a crashed air vehicle no? So in said air vehicle he could have easily killed many people. Also I don't blame them when they said "Is anybody going to do first aid for this ****?" and they all refused and said no. That I don't have a problem with.

Their attitude was a little poor, and what they did may not have been justice. The logical person in my brain would have said to not kill the guy and hand him over to the correct people so he can seek true justice. But then when I hear about terrorists who are blatant hate-preachers who claim full benefits for their 14 children and preach anti-western Jihad teachings, claiming that their Human Rights have been violated, then escape from arrest dressed in a burkha, it wouldn't have taken me 2 minutes of conversation with 2 other marines before I put a bullet in his head. I don't condone what they did, but in the place they are and the situation they are in, I don't see it as murder either. In war you pick your sides. That's the end of it. He was on the wrong side.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 7, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Use a straw



Thats just my point, with a straw I can only manage about 3/4 of a litre, it just makes you puke that bit quicker 



tigger said:


> Sooo, British troops accused of murdering the insurgent, guilty or not? personally, I would say not, whatever the evidence. It was an insurgent, who would have happily killed them.



I cannot speak for anyone else, all I can say is in nearly 28 years of service I never witnessed any of it personally and I did tours in Iraq, Kuwait, Afghanistan, Bosnia, Kosovo, Falklands, and Rwanda.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 12, 2013)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-164-AQ

I saw this and was like "what-"
Is that PCI slot where the tube is supposed to go in and out? That'd have to be very thin tubing!


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 12, 2013)

RCoon said:


> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-164-AQ
> 
> I saw this and was like "what-"
> Is that PCI slot where the tube is supposed to go in and out? That'd have to be very thin tubing!



Features:-
- Aquaduct 360 eco mark II external water cooling (fully assembled)
*- Two connectors plug & cool G1 / 4 inch*
- PCI slot bracket with PCB
- Connection cable aquaduct to slot cover (about 2 meters)
- USB connection cable (2 m)
- Plug & cool tube in and return (approx. 2 m)
- Double Protect Ultra - 1 liter

Specifications:
- Dimensions: 224 x 590 x 108 mm (W x H x D)
- Weight: 9.5 kg
- Radiator: airplex per 360
- Pump: 12V
*- Connectors: G1 / 4 inch*
- Fan: 3x airstream 120 mm, manual speed control, configuration via USB with software
- Pump: 12V


----------



## RCoon (Nov 12, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> Features:-
> - Aquaduct 360 eco mark II external water cooling (fully assembled)
> *- Two connectors plug & cool G1 / 4 inch*
> - PCI slot bracket with PCB
> ...








These holes seem a bit small for 1/4" barb tubing like 7/16" or 1/2"


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 12, 2013)

Affordable price they said


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 12, 2013)

RCoon said:


> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/pimg/WC-164-AQ_77086_600.jpg
> These holes seem a bit small for 1/4" barb tubing like 7/16" or 1/2"



i think someone have messed specs. i havent seen plug&cool connectors bigger then 7/8 and they are sized by hose dimentions not by G1/4 thread used for screwing to other parts
so those G1/4 has to be read as G1/4 to screw to cooler unit and 7/8 tubing at plug&cool side.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 12, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> i think someone have messed specs. i havent seen plug&cool connectors bigger then 7/8 and they are sized by hose dimentions not by G1/4 thread used for screwing to other parts
> so those G1/4 has to be read as G1/4 to screw to cooler unit and 7/8 tubing at plug&cool side.



Seems like awfully tiny diamter tubing. Pump LPH isnt mentioned either -_- I can't imagine this thing performs very well unless it's a pretty powerful pump. And in every other case a custom loop probably performs way better anyway for less money.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 12, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Seems like awfully tiny diamter tubing. Pump LPH isnt mentioned either -_- I can't imagine this thing performs very well unless it's a pretty powerful pump. And in every other case a custom loop probably performs way better anyway for less money.



tube size shouldnt be problem with high flow pump on the other hand you will need extra fitings to go from 7/8 to 1/4 or 1/2 tubing.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 13, 2013)

Well, I got my new EE phone contract as of the 11th, they sent the phone out (I ordered the HTC One 32GB in red) as well as the SIM. They also took it upon themselves to bar my old SIM so I couldn't make calls for 2 days (from the 10th to the 12th). Then when my SIM and phone arrived, they sent a HTC One Mini. Needless to say I was pissed I was paying £39 a month to get sent the wrong phone. Called them up, asked them why they sent a 16Gb Mini when I was supposed to get the One 32GB, and the woman said "What gave you the impression you were supposed to get a 32GB HTC One?". Oh I don't know, I ASKED FOR IT ON THE PHONE. Anyway, they figured out I was sent the wrong phone. Now they're asking me to send the wrong one back in a prepaid bag they will send in 3-5 days, then when that arrives at their depot, they will send the correct phone out within 3-5 days. So the first few days of my contract go badly, and I'm without the phone I ordered for a possible 10 days... Not to mention the fact I'm expecting them to send out the wrong phone again.
I asked if I could just go to the local store for an exchange, but for some unknown reason they said no.
This is Phones4U by the way, not EE specifically.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 13, 2013)

I would never use EE or Orange myself.

Best deal for me is the 3 £15 all in one, with unlimited internet, you can even tether it, and it is truly un limited.


----------



## vega22 (Nov 13, 2013)

you can get that for £12.50 on a sim only deal too i think tigger (could last i checked) and it is by far the best deal imo too.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 13, 2013)

tigger said:


> I would never use EE or Orange myself.
> 
> Best deal for me is the 3 £15 all in one, with unlimited internet, you can even tether it, and it is truly un limited.



orange/EE = 25% discount for education workers


----------



## The_ (Nov 13, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Well, I got my new EE phone contract as of the 11th, they sent the phone out (I ordered the HTC One 32GB in red) as well as the SIM. They also took it upon themselves to bar my old SIM so I couldn't make calls for 2 days (from the 10th to the 12th). Then when my SIM and phone arrived, they sent a HTC One Mini. Needless to say I was pissed I was paying £39 a month to get sent the wrong phone. Called them up, asked them why they sent a 16Gb Mini when I was supposed to get the One 32GB, and the woman said "What gave you the impression you were supposed to get a 32GB HTC One?". Oh I don't know, I ASKED FOR IT ON THE PHONE. Anyway, they figured out I was sent the wrong phone. Now they're asking me to send the wrong one back in a prepaid bag they will send in 3-5 days, then when that arrives at their depot, they will send the correct phone out within 3-5 days. So the first few days of my contract go badly, and I'm without the phone I ordered for a possible 10 days... Not to mention the fact I'm expecting them to send out the wrong phone again.
> I asked if I could just go to the local store for an exchange, but for some unknown reason they said no.
> This is Phones4U by the way, not EE specifically.



Carphone warehouse all the way...


----------



## RCoon (Nov 14, 2013)

I stumbled across another brit Shinkueagle today, figured an addition to the imperialistic culture of TPU wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 15, 2013)

Guys on the ropes a little here. I've had my 1TB WD black Raid 0 setup since 2009. Was thinking of swapping them out after having some glitches and since they are pretty much full

I'm a little bit of a WD boy on my Main pc (Server has only Seagate Drives)
So to reduce entropy as much as possible Looking at 2 of these...
Toshiba DT01ACA200 
or 
Should i stop being a WD asshole and just buy a pair of Seagate drives....

Trying not to pull the trigger, just if anyone has used them or similar, that'd nice to know these aren't unreliable.....


----------



## The_ (Nov 16, 2013)

I can vouch for Seagate with regards to single drives, but never used them in a RAID setup though.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 16, 2013)

Just buy whatever is cheaper. I am using DT01ACA300 for my storage ("recommended" by Freedom) if you are interested, so far so good. Just keep in mind that drives either die young (within a few months), or they last for years.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 16, 2013)

Well they are on the way now.... Can't really Complain about price. RAID 0 + SSD Cache will be bloody fast any way round


----------



## d1nky (Nov 21, 2013)

wow 54thvoid that's a nice bit of kit ya got in ya room! shit about the hernia, id go nhs and buy lots of toys to make me feel better lol

btw got to post this and get it known

We are now on Facebook.

I encourage all members, and hwbot team members to use this when they can, post pics, comments and treat it like this thread. Itll be great to build up an active team, have fun and share it with everyone!
https://www.facebook.com/TPUHWBOT


----------



## RCoon (Nov 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> wow 54thvoid that's a nice bit of kit ya got in ya room! shit about the hernia, id go nhs and buy lots of toys to make me feel better lol
> 
> btw got to post this and get it known
> 
> ...


 
I saw your avatar and didn't know who you were for a second. Madness I say.
New low profile cooler arrived and is installed, got me a good 10 degrees off of load and idle temps. Sadly I don't think this MoBo can push more than 1.45v through its single CPU 4Pin, so I'm stuck around 4.4Ghz. Also finally got my HTC One eventually, its light and sexy, can't help but think I'm gonna break it


----------



## d1nky (Nov 21, 2013)

lol I had to read ya post in my quote, yea im trying to get TPU hwbot a bit more professional and looking good 

a facebook page is a way of sharing between members and for others to see


----------



## RCoon (Nov 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> lol I had to read ya post in my quote, yea im trying to get TPU hwbot a bit more professional and looking good
> 
> a facebook page is a way of sharing between members and for others to see


 
Sorry my bad, fix'd
Been looking on OCUK at the 290 and 290X's, not sure whether to senselessly upgrade or not. Buying shiny things is fun.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 22, 2013)

Came home from work, booted up PC, heard some nasty whuuuring noises like a high rpm fan spinning up and spinning down intermittently like it was gonna die. Put my ear to the case - couldnt hear anything but still went into panic mode and shut the thing down just in case.

A few seconds after Ive completely powered down and literally yanked it from the mains ready for some 'corrective surgery' and dive into my PC and get all up in its guts I hear a faint 'Whuuuurrrrrrrring' sound coming from my neighbours house....
Turns out shes doing the room up and drilling a few holes, That didnt stop me from flipping shit and putting everything at defcon one.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 22, 2013)

You have good neighbours


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 23, 2013)

Their assholes really, I wish they would die in a fire


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 23, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Their assholes really, I wish they would die in a fire



Make sure the fire doesn't spread over to your flat.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 23, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Their assholes really, I wish they would die in a fire



Fires can start "accidentaly"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 23, 2013)

Its a catch22 situation, either I set fire to their house and risk it spreading over to mine or I sit here and suffer because honest to god I dont have an exit strategy or plan for all this hardware in case of fire.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 23, 2013)

Just had £6's worth of double cheezburgurz. Call me fat but I havent eaten since 3pm and it fucking feels glorious,


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 24, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just had £6's worth of double cheezburgurz. Call me fat but I havent eaten since 3pm and it fucking feels glorious,



Fat!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 24, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> Fat!



why fuck you very much tatty. It means a lot to hear it coming from you


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 24, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> why fuck you very much tatty. It means a lot to hear it coming from you



Well you know we aim to please, you did request it in your previous post.... I like to oblige where possible


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 25, 2013)

I want to get something for my PC but im not sure what


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 25, 2013)

Looks like you need an optical drive. Bitches love optical optical drives.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 25, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I want to get something for my PC but im not sure what


 
Ge one of those Burger shaped mice


----------



## RCoon (Nov 25, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> Ge one of those Burger shaped mice


 
Tatty, it's not even December, what's with the Christmas jingle at the bottom? It's not time to be happy yet. You should all be depressed until Christmas(Is over)


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 25, 2013)

I like Christmas, mainly because I get 9 days off and my grandaughter comes to stay, seeing as Christmas has been advertised since October, I thought I would get a head start, on 1st December I will be posting what is now my annual Chrsitmas Video


----------



## RCoon (Nov 25, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> I like Christmas, mainly because I get 9 days off and my grandaughter comes to stay, seeing as Christmas has been advertised since October, I thought I would get a head start, on 1st December I will be posting what is now my annual Chrsitmas Video


 
I get 8 days off, except I'm not the one who should be retired! Surely you can live off an army pention by now without working?
You post an annual christmas video? Of what? I have never seen this!


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 25, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I get 8 days off, except I'm not the one who should be retired! Surely you can live off an army pention by now without working?
> You post an annual christmas video? Of what? I have never seen this!


 
Of course I can live off my pension, but I have an expensive lifestyle that needs funding, lots of holidays and stuff, will keep going until I am 58 then call it a day probably.  As for the video, I have done it for 3 or 4 years now, you will just have to wait until the 1st to see it.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 25, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> Of course I can live off my pension, but I have an expensive lifestyle tat needs funding, lots of holidays and stuff, will keep going until I am 58 then call it a day probaly.  As for the video, I have done it for 3 or 4 years now, you will just have to wait until the 1st to see it.


 
That makes sense I guess. Considering I will be working long after 58 when it's time to retire anyway.
Well none of my family celebrates Christmas except from me and my brother(who works night shifts), because they're all Jehovah's Witnesses. The only other person I've spent Christmas with is my best friend, who now has a girl friend (funnily enough my ex from 3 years ago). So I have nothing to look forward to for Christmas besides a quiet day, and may not even get that. Humbug and such.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 25, 2013)

Buy a huge ready meal, a bottle of Jack Daniels and eat and drink yoursef senseless then, it works for half of the British Army!


----------



## RCoon (Nov 25, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> Buy a huge ready meal, a bottle of Jack Daniels and eat and drink yoursef senseless then, it works for half of the British Army!


 
Jameson's is my poison of choice, and I already bought it in preparation, though I may need another by the time the day comes round. I'll probably get a few boxes of Naked Noodles and devour those until my gut cries out for some actual nutrition. I also have some paint stripper left (Ledaig), but that's for desperate situations.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 25, 2013)

Spend Christmas with me Coon, all I do is get drunk and play tf2, its been a tradition for close to a decade now..... Or, just bring that nurse with you


----------



## RCoon (Nov 25, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Spend Christmas with me Coon, all I do is get drunk and play tf2, its been a tradition for close to a decade now..... Or, just bring that nurse with you


 
I will do if that's a genuine invitation. I'm a pub kindof a guy.
And the nurse hasn't spoken to me since she went back to uni. Go figure.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 25, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I will do if that's a genuine invitation. I'm a pub kindof a guy.
> And the nurse hasn't spoken to me since she went back to uni. Go figure.


did you show her your diddle?


----------



## RCoon (Nov 25, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> did you show her your diddle?


 
I hope you get bannana'd Kevin.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 25, 2013)

Its definitely an invitation so long as im not spending christmas in Hong Kong. Theres a slight possibility of that as my parents who were supposed to book the tickets messed up the dates, I was supposed to be leaving to go there to day as I have 2 week holiday but parents thought my holiday was in December so we shall see how it pans out.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 25, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its definitely an invitation so long as im not spending christmas in Hong Kong. Theres a slight possibility of that as my parents who were supposed to book the tickets messed up the dates, I was supposed to be leaving to go there to day as I have 2 week holiday but parents thought my holiday was in December so we shall see how it pans out.


 
Fair enough, let me know


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 25, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I hope you get bannana'd Kevin.


a banana would be pretty tasty right now


----------



## d1nky (Nov 25, 2013)

LOL  at the xmas stuff! im off to the famalams, itll probably end in arguments or a massive hangover lol


anyone see that case called the bulldozer.... well it was only a matter of time it got filled with piledriver!







http://www.aria.co.uk/Products?search=fxviper&p_order=price_asc&p=


also got interest in my rig on ebay! and probably getting a loan out for another one...

dimastech bench, LN2 pot and 3770k! boooyeeeaaa


----------



## RCoon (Nov 25, 2013)

d1nky said:


> LOL  at the xmas stuff! im off to the famalams, itll probably end in arguments or a massive hangover lol
> 
> 
> anyone see that case called the bulldozer.... well it was only a matter of time it got filled with piledriver!
> ...


 
Interest has a tendency to be some obscure buyer from Finland or a 45 year old woman who wants to buy a PC for her kid at university for £20 and claims to be a "serious buyer".
But good luck all the same. I just have no faith in the human race anymore.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 25, 2013)

I know how ya feel tbh!

ill just wait for payment and then count my chickens lol

If not its going on here after I beat johan at benching!


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 25, 2013)

Anyone got  a spare AM2/3 stock heatsink?


----------



## RCoon (Nov 25, 2013)

MoonPig said:


> Anyone got  a spare AM2/3 stock heatsink?


 
Yep, PM me your address, I'll send it when i get home.


----------



## The_ (Nov 26, 2013)

Reduced from a ridiculous price of £107.97 to a more appetizing price of £59.99

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B0050119O0/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 26, 2013)

Hot deal, Not that I need any more ram 

Im more interested in 3-4TB hard drives.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 26, 2013)

The_ said:


> Reduced from a ridiculous price of £107.97 to a more appetizing price of £59.99
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/G-Skill-Ripjaws-DDR3-2133-Dual/dp/B0050119O0/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1385424360&sr=8-11&keywords=8gb ddr3




I paid about £50 for my set a few months ago, the most expensive back then was £70...... WHO THE FUCK got the prices to £100+ ??

good sticks tho, oc pretty well


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 26, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I paid about £50 for my set a few months ago, the most expensive back then was £70...... WHO THE FUCK got the prices to £100+ ??
> 
> good sticks tho, oc pretty well



I think it was something to do with the major ram chip manufacturers - they were barely turning a profit on them and decided to push the price back up. Similar to the whole hard drive thing with the flood and stuff. except ram manufacturers just hiked prices up slowly rather than playing people and giving them lame excuses about having to re-tool or replace/refit machines that were damaged when their factories were flooded.


Does Rcoon like 80's style melodic rock?


----------



## RCoon (Nov 26, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think it was something to do with the major ram chip manufacturers - they were barely turning a profit on them and decided to push the price back up. Similar to the whole hard drive thing with the flood and stuff. except ram manufacturers just hiked prices up slowly rather than playing people and giving them lame excuses about having to re-tool or replace/refit machines that were damaged when their factories were flooded.
> 
> 
> Does Rcoon like 80's style melodic rock?



He does, kindof. I've been listening to a band called Chain reaction most of the week, a song called My Abstinence.
This Anthem band hasn't got anything on Focus or Jethro Tull though 

I had the craziest day ever today. Been talking to a nice girl all day, texting, Fassbooking and all that shit, we even arranged to go out for dinner next week, and she invited me to her birthday party this weekend.

Then 10 minutes ago she asked if I was married. I said no. She then said she had a boyfriend.

WHAT THE F*** DO I DO NOW?! (She still wants to go out for dinner WTF)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 26, 2013)

RCoon said:


> He does, kindof. I've been listening to a band called Chain reaction most of the week, a song called My Abstinence.
> This Anthem band hasn't got anything on Focus or Jethro Tull though
> 
> I had the craziest day ever today. Been talking to a nice girl all day, texting, Fassbooking and all that shit, we even arranged to go out for dinner next week, and she invited me to her birthday party this weekend.
> ...



you f**king bone her then tell her youre married and run off giggling like a little fairy. then when she tries to call you, you tell her that its not an issue with her but an issue with you and just make it out like youre some sort of psychopath though you really did enjoy that one night of passion.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 26, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you f**king bone her then tell her youre married and run off giggling like a little fairy. then when she tries to call you, you tell her that its not an issue with her but an issue with you and just make it out like youre some sort of psychopath though you really did enjoy that one night of passion.



I dont think life is that kind to me to allow me to commence the bonification


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 26, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I dont think life is that kind to me to allow me to commence the bonification



having trouble getting it up?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 26, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I dont think life is that kind to me to allow me to commence the bonification



Sometimes you have to make your own luck my friend!  If she has a boyfriend but still wants to go out with you, it aint because she likes playing tiddlywinks with the lambsies!


----------



## d1nky (Nov 26, 2013)

sounds like she's into the whole cheating stuff, bit of a thrill seeker I bet!

maybe a sinister plan to get back at her ex... only one thing you can do.. exactly what freedomeclipse said lol


----------



## RCoon (Nov 26, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> Sometimes you have to make your own luck my friend!  If she has a boyfriend but still wants to go out with you, it aint because she likes playing tiddlywinks with the lambsies!



If I get friend-zoned after that dinner out im calling it quits. not wasting my goddamn time and money on that xD


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 26, 2013)

as for Jethro tull and Focus - Different genres. Anthem are more classic/glam rock/metal the track i linked to was from an album released in 2011, I suppose I could call it 'modern classic' metal. Its like even though its 2013 there are still bands that hold on to that particular 80s sound even though its evolved slightly 

If you have time I recommend listening to a few of their albums. I know a few more other bands similar to that if interested (though, they be Japanese of course)


----------



## RCoon (Nov 26, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> as for Jethro tull and Focus - Different genres. Anthem are more classic/glam rock/metal the track i linked to was from an album released in 2011, I suppose I could call it 'modern classic' metal. Its like even though its 2013 there are still bands that hold on to that particular 80s sound even though its evolved slightly
> 
> If you have time I recommend listening to a few of their albums. I know a few more other bands similar to that if interested (though, they be Japanese of course)



Yeah I like the older gen of rock and metal, not a fan of the nu stuff.

Also, any news on christmas? I'm totally still up for it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 26, 2013)

No idea whats happening yet - Its one of them things thats gonna be short notice unless otherwise. I'll probably know closer to the end of next week whats going on so i should be able to start arranging things then.


----------



## The_ (Nov 26, 2013)

RCoon said:


> He does, kindof. I've been listening to a band called Chain reaction most of the week, a song called My Abstinence.
> This Anthem band hasn't got anything on Focus or Jethro Tull though
> 
> I had the craziest day ever today. Been talking to a nice girl all day, texting, Fassbooking and all that shit, we even arranged to go out for dinner next week, and she invited me to her birthday party this weekend.
> ...



Depending on the build of her boyfreind, is how much RAM I'd install into her!


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm getting into some rammstein now! love this shit


----------



## RCoon (Nov 26, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> I'm getting into some rammstein now! love this shit



Links 234, Mutter, and Ohne Dich are some of my favourites. Just browsing the library of Anthem now.


----------



## The_ (Nov 26, 2013)

Wondering how easy it would be top mod this water block:







To fit on this mobo:






Which isn't all that much different than the impact:






Bitspower has it in their plans to release a block for my mobo but I cant wait fo that...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 26, 2013)

For some reason I cant help feeling extremely listless.
I dunno if its my time of the month but its most likely because Im not away in H.K and because Im on holiday theres nothing here to keep my mind occupied.

I tried to play some BF4 - didnt really feel in the mood for it so stopped
I tried drinking myself under as i have 2 bottles of JD and some vodka stashed - started on the JD but didnt feel like drinking so stopped
I tried watching some anime - mind wasnt really in the mood to take in any of the story so stopped.
I trawled the net looking for good deals on shit that I might want - I found some stuff but i didnt buy it so gave up.
I thought about upgrading my pc but theres nothing to upgrade
I thought about buying a touch screen for dual screen mode but I have no room for it.
I looked around my room while wondering if there was anything more constructive I could do apart from sit in my chair and waste away drowning myself in alcohol and failed terribly.

then I wondered why there wasnt anything in my life that made me truely happy.

Id buy new hardware to mess with but Ive already had my bank chase me about CC payments so thats out of the door
Ive already purchased a new android tablet which I really should be messing about with and keeping me occupied but theres nothing much to do on it.

Id go out but im not much of a clubber and all my friends have work so i'd just be on my own and i have no idea where to go.

- Its been a while since i felt like this. Im just getting anxious about nothing. Theres somewhere i should be but im not there and i feel like a caged tiger or a pet dog locked indoors waiting for its owner to return to take him out for walkies....

I really dont know....


----------



## The_ (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## The_ (Nov 26, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> For some reason I cant help feeling extremely listless.
> I dunno if its my time of the month but its most likely because Im not away in H.K and because Im on holiday theres nothing here to keep my mind occupied.
> 
> I tried to play some BF4 - didnt really feel in the mood for it so stopped
> ...




The system isn't working. You are waking up.

"In other news some dumb f*ck said something f*cking stupid to another dumb f*cker."

Best thing you could do right now is either build or destroy something. Better still, destroy something and then try to rebuild it.


----------



## vega22 (Nov 27, 2013)

i watched a mate give himself a hernia sneezing once, didn't know what he had done at the time but it was funny none the less


----------



## RCoon (Nov 27, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> WALL OF TEXT


 
Pretty much how I feel. Then I walked in to work this morning, dropped into the D&T Staff room and saw the IT teacher (who rarely gets sleep because of 3 young kids, is constantly fighting the job because of changes to the curriculum, and his entire worklife is a battle to get dumb kids good grades). And then he let out the biggest most derpiest grin this morning to say hi. Then I thought to myself. That guy is happy somehow. So what's my fucking problem? All in all when life gives you lemons, throw them at mysoginists. I don't have an answer for you, because I don't have an answer for myself (I also have a lot of whiskey which get's frequently drank each night).
But I guess we should just deal with it and eventually something might happen sometime.



The_ said:


> Wondering how easy it would be top mod this water block:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You'd need to mill off the left and right metal area of the lower block to allow access to the USB 3.0 header and the SATA ports (Because those are the things it's going to cover which you don't want it to.)


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 27, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> For some reason I cant help feeling extremely listless...stuff...I really dont know....



Man, it happens.  You get days off and think, wtf am I meant to do with my life.  Wife at work, can't visit folks (out of country), friends at work.  Do I play BF4 and get my ass kicked to put me in an even worse mood? 

I actually bought Assassins Creed 4 and it's keeping me occupied.  Who'd have thought - I could be a pirate and sail the high seas!!!!  

But yeah man, life touches zero occasionally and you have to just drag yourself through it.  As RCoon says, some folk have all the shit in the world to scoop off their shoulders everyday and somehow manage to keep grinning.  Though sometimes that grin probably hides the dark imaginings of a psychotic mind burying his victims in dozens of Farmfood bags across moorland somewhere non specific.

Chin up matey, life can only get more random and more banal at the same time, just in different places.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 27, 2013)

well I ended up staying up till 8am chatting to a few people on skype - pretty much sums up my night.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 27, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well I ended up staying up till 8am chatting to a few people on skype - pretty much sums up my night.


 
I ended up sleepingpassing out on the floor listening to a playlist on random at 8PM because I couldnt bring myself to doing anything else.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 27, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I ended up sleepingpassing out on the floor listening to a playlist on random at 8PM because I couldnt bring myself to doing anything else.


Was a friend's birthday last night... so didn't get back till this morn


haven't played a game in weeks so fucking busy with a project of mine


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 27, 2013)

the 180mm silverstone fan in my case is starting to click but i can be arsed to part with £22 just to replace it....

It clicks even when im running it at full speed and not undervolted. while the sound is not loud by any means and is easily drowned out by music or games. it becomes immensely annoying when the system is idle and I undervolt all the fans to around 30-40% 

On the other hand, Im not too happy with this Fractal Define XL. 180mm instead of 2x140mm's at the top

Things i could do - Replace the case, grab a Corsair 750D or Define R4 w/window & swap out my H80i for a H100i or similar closed lewp.

Or just spend £22 replacing the fan

Or wait until the fan dies or i get annoyed enough to rip one of the blades off and stab someone in the eye with it.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 27, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Or wait until the fan dies or i get annoyed enough to rip one of the blades off and stab someone in the eye with it.



I find this solution far more useful in the long run. Cost effective too.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 27, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I find this solution far more useful in the long run. Cost effective too.



Maybe so, but youre not the one listening to the clicking


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 27, 2013)

Btw, if anyone needs an 240GB SSD, Amazon are doing a Crucial M500 for £96 as part of the blackfriday deals week. I would get one but i need more higher capacity storage as opposed to fast storage. Check it out on their website.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 1, 2013)

Tatty said he was doing a christmas video on the 1st of December, did I miss it, or are we still waiting on his yearly vid?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 1, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Tatty said he was doing a christmas video on the 1st of December, did I miss it, or are we still waiting on his yearly vid?



still waiting


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 1, 2013)

Video done, just been out all day, will try and get it up tomorrow, in the middle of applying for a job!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 1, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> in the middle of applying for a job!



Find me one too while youre at it


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 1, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Find me one too while youre at it



You can have my current job if I get this new one, you don't really need skillz, after all I have been doing it for 9 years!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 1, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> You can have my current job if I get this new one, you don't really need skillz, after all I have been doing it for 9 years!



So long as i dont get shipped out to iraq - I'll take it


----------



## The_ (Dec 1, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> will try and get it up tomorrow, in the middle of applying for a job!



This could be taken out of context. Screw it, context averted.

A boner will not help you to get a job, unless it's a blow job you're after of course...


----------



## RCoon (Dec 2, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> You can have my current job if I get this new one, you don't really need skillz, after all I have been doing it for 9 years!


 
What are you applying to do, if you don't mind me asking? And what did you do before besides army and babysitting TPU?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 2, 2013)

RCoon said:


> What are you applying to do, if you don't mind me asking? And what did you do before besides army and babysitting TPU?


 
Currently I am a Regional Manager for the Prince's Trust, I am responsible for the Trusts educational programmes for 13-19 year olds, my patch is the Central Region which covers the West Midlads, East midlands, East Anglia and most of the home counties down to and including Essex   decent job, but way too much travelling as I have staff in Birmingam, Stoke, Lincoln, Herts and Ipswich.

The job I am applying for is again a charity but to run a very large (£2.5 million) 5 year contract to support 18 - 24 year olds into work based in Wolverhampton, a lot less travelling and £10K a year more!


----------



## RCoon (Dec 2, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> Currently I am a Regional Manager for the Prince's Trust, I am responsible for the Trusts educational programmes for 13-19 year olds, my patch is the Central Region which covers the West Midlads, East midlands, East Anglia and most of the home counties down to and including Essex   decent job, but way too much travelling as I have staff in Birmingam, Stoke, Lincoln, Herts and Ipswich.
> 
> The job I am applying for is again a charity but to run a very large (£2.5 million) 5 year contract to support 18 - 24 year olds into work based in Wolverhampton, a lot less travelling and £10K a year more!


 
Wow, that's pretty cool, I'll call you Saint Tatty from now on perhaps  And that payrise is almost certainly worth it in itself...


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 2, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> a lot less travelling and £10K a year more!



Less time to swag about in your Jag


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 2, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Less time to swag about in your Jag


 
I use my brand spanking new Qashqai for the driving, the Jag's far to thirsty on the juice for that!


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 2, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> I use my brand spanking new Qashqai for the driving, the Jag's far to thirsty on the juice for that!



How do you find the Qashqai? It seems to be very popular everywhere outside South Kensington.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 2, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> How do you find the Qashqai? It seems to be very popular everywhere outside South Kensington.


 
It's insanely popular here too, hell, a couple I know up in the village outside town own 2 of the damn things!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 2, 2013)

Very impressed with it to be honest, I got a white 360 special editon 4x4 model with an amazing 1.6Dci engine.... 130HP, 64MPG and zero road tax, goes like sh*t off a shovel.  It doubles up as my fishing mobile at weekends also.  List price was £24,500 but I got mine from a broker at just over 19K, delivered to my door in September.  drives smooth, loads of gadgets and half leather.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2013)

Me n you need to go fishing one day tatty - I used to go pike fishing in the winter but a buddy of mine i used to go with moved away  Otherwise its getting the pod out and going for big carps. havent been for a while though so my gear might need dusting off.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 2, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> Very impressed with it to be honest, I got a white 360 special editon 4x4 model with an amazing 1.6Dci engine.... 130HP, 64MPG and zero road tax, goes like sh*t off a shovel.  It doubles up as my fishing mobile at weekends also.  List price was £24,500 but I got mine from a broker at just over 19K, delivered to my door in September.  drives smooth, loads of gadgets and half leather.


 
Still waiting on video 



FreedomEclipse said:


> Me n you need to go fishing one day tatty - I used to go pike fishing in the winter but a buddy of mine i used to go with moved away  Otherwise its getting the pod out and going for big carps. havent been for a while though so my gear might need dusting off.


 
I think we all need to do something together, whether it be fishing for pike or the other kind


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah right, 120 miles apart!  I do enuff travelling with work, I also go on a weeks fishing holiday every year with my mate "Kev the Fish" (no he aint a fish, he just looks like one )

Can't upload vid from work, don't even know if I can "embed" a video into this new forum.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 2, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> Yeah right, 120 miles apart!  I do enuff travelling with work, I also go on a weeks fishing holiday every year with my mate "Kev the Fish" (no he aint a fish, he just looks like one )
> 
> Can't upload vid from work, don't even know if I can "embed" a video into this new forum.


 
The usual {yt}{/yt} (but with square brackets) still works for me, if I recall.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2013)

Our christmas do is on btw coon, so if you have any plans. I dont dwell in pubs much so it will be just a pub crawl around central london. with a few friends or friends of friends maybe.



Tatty_One said:


> Yeah right, 120 miles apart!  I do enuff travelling with work, I also go on a weeks fishing holiday every year with my mate "Kev the Fish" (no he aint a fish, he just looks like one )



me and my old man drive about 50-60miles to a private fishery in essex normally. Im sure something can be arranged If i really wanted to get my ass out of bed that early in the morning


----------



## RCoon (Dec 2, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Our christmas do is on btw coon, so if you have any plans. I dont dwell in pubs much so it will be just a pub crawl around central london. with a few friends or friends of friends maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> me and my old man drive about 50-60miles to a private fishery in essex normally. Im sure something can be arranged If i really wanted to get my ass out of bed that early in the morning


 
Sure thing, what date am I to come over, and do I need my own accomodation? Also which train station should I get dropped off at?(Kings Cross is the easiest for me if I recall my trips in days past) Grantham train journey is usually Grantham > Pancras > Kings Cross


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 2, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Still waiting on video





RCoon said:


> The usual {yt}{/yt} (but with square brackets) still works for me, if I recall.


 

It's not a youtube video though, it's a stand alone MP4 video, the site I do it through has changed it all this year, previously it was just a link to follow


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Sure thing, what date am I to come over, and do I need my own accomodation? Also which train station should I get dropped off at?(Kings Cross is the easiest for me if I recall my trips in days past) Grantham train journey is usually Grantham > Pancras > Kings Cross



date is tbc, I'll have to arrange it with whoevers available. I'll try rope Fourstaff & Bo$$ and a few other TPU'rs into coming as some of them are quite close to the london area.

Kings cross is fine. I will meet you at the station. as for accommodation leave it with me for the moment and i'll see if i can get you a nice place to bed down for the night or 2 on the cheap. my neighbour rents out 2 or 3 of her rooms for overseas students which always go back home at christmas time so im sure she'd be happy to put you up for the night for a few shillings. Id let you stay at my place but 1. Its a shit hole  and 2. you will be sleeping rough on the floor 3. my mother will most likely waterboard you the moment you walk through the door to find out who you are, who are you to me and how you know me and other such private questions (im 28 & i cant have friends...sheesh)


If you have better friends i dont mind coming to grantham  but i cant bring fourstaff or Bo$$ with me


----------



## RCoon (Dec 2, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> date is tbc, I'll have to arrange it with whoevers available. I'll try rope Fourstaff & Bo$$ and a few other TPU'rs into coming as some of them are quite close to the london area.
> 
> Kings cross is fine. I will meet you at the station. as for accommodation leave it with me for the moment and i'll see if i can get you a nice place to bed down for the night or 2 on the cheap. my neighbour rents out 2 or 3 of her rooms for overseas students which always go back home at christmas time so im sure she'd be happy to put you up for the night for a few shillings. Id let you stay at my place but 1. Its a shit hole  and 2. you will be sleeping rough on the floor 3. my mother will most likely waterboard you the moment you walk through the door to find out who you are, who are you to me and how you know me and other such private questions (im 28 & i cant have friends...sheesh)
> 
> ...


 
Nah that all sounds perfect to me. I can't go out to the pubs and clubs in grantham because I've worked in 5 of the local schools. It's best if they don't see me drunk, and best if I don't see them drunk (Illegally). And probably best we don't see each other drunk, so I'm down for London pubbing. If all accomodation fails (somehow unlikely), I'm accustomed to sleeping on the floor these days, I'm not a fan of pillows as i get a bad neck!

Also, we need to get D1nky to come, maybe he'll wear a dress for us.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Nah that all sounds perfect to me. I can't go out to the pubs and clubs in grantham because I've worked in 5 of the local schools. It's best if they don't see me drunk, and best if I don't see them drunk (Illegally). And probably best we don't see each other drunk, so I'm down for London pubbing. If all accomodation fails (somehow unlikely), I'm accustomed to sleeping on the floor these days, I'm not a fan of pillows as i get a bad neck!
> 
> Also, we need to get D1nky to come, maybe he'll wear a dress for us.



go around with a pair of these on - Nobody will recognise you!







I'll see if dinky is up for coming.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 2, 2013)

RCoon said:


> ...Also, we need to get D1nky to come, maybe he'll wear a dress for us.



It all sounded so nice until you put that image in my head.  I don't even know what he looks like but the image regardless, is jarring.  There is a point of no return with any alcohol where _anything_ (animal, vegetable or mineral) in a dress probably looks shaggable.

I'll be thinking of you chaps when I'm at home in sunny ecosse!


----------



## RCoon (Dec 2, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> It all sounded so nice until you put that image in my head.  I don't even know what he looks like but the image regardless, is jarring.  There is a point of no return with any alcohol where _anything_ (animal, vegetable or mineral) in a dress probably looks shaggable.


 
Ok he's a pretty well built muscular guy, not you're typical fat neckbeard (I don't think any of us even look like that anyway). This one time he put up a picture of him flexing his guns, whilst wearing an exceedingly flattering dress.

*INB4 D1nky goes full rage mode now and posts up a picture of me when I was 15 and had no sense of dignity.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2013)

well, Im fat but i aint got no neckbeard - that shit gets itchy.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 2, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well, Im fat but i aint got no neckbeard - that shit gets itchy.


 
I'm sorry, I'm the 3mm of stubble kindof guy, even have one of those ridiculous designer stubble shavers. The shame.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 2, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> date is tbc, I'll have to arrange it with whoevers available. I'll try rope Fourstaff & Bo$$ and a few other TPU'rs into coming as some of them are quite close to the london area.



Would like to join fishing trip, but I am in the wrong side of the world right now :<


----------



## RCoon (Dec 2, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Would like to join fishing trip, but I am in the wrong side of the world right now :<


 
Aw, finished your studies and gone elsewhere for now? When are you back in London?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I'm sorry, I'm the 3mm of stubble kindof guy, even have one of those ridiculous designer stubble shavers. The shame.



I dont mind the stubble - I prefer stubble as opposed to clean shaven


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 2, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Aw, finished your studies and gone elsewhere for now? When are you back in London?



Finished studies, waiting for sponsor to find me a job. If everything goes as planned I'll be back in UK within two years. I am currently a neet in some unknown country in SEA.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 2, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Finished studies, waiting for sponsor to find me a job. If everything goes as planned I'll be back in UK within two years. I am currently a neet in some unknown country in SEA.


 
Ouch  that kinda sucks. What're you gonna do for 2 years?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2013)

Well, checking the calendar... do we want to meet for drinks before, after or during christmas?


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 2, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Ouch  that kinda sucks. What're you gonna do for 2 years?



If I get into the department I want, they will send me to London office for a few years after I have done a year in the main office here. Problem is, they can't be bothered with my application process and asked me to wait for the next hiring cycle 

I am still bonded to work for them, so right now I am stuck in limbo (at least until January when the next hiring cycle begins).


----------



## RCoon (Dec 2, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well, checking the calendar... do we want to meet for drinks before, after or during christmas?


 
Depends when people are free and when trains are available. Not to mention which pubs are open when. I'm entirely flexible in terms of timing. I'm going out to Notts on the 13th of December to get trollied, so any time after that is good for me.



Fourstaff said:


> If I get into the department I want, they will send me to London office for a few years after I have done a year in the main office here. Problem is, they can't be bothered with my application process and asked me to wait for the next hiring cycle
> 
> I am still bonded to work for them, so right now I am stuck in limbo (at least until January when the next hiring cycle begins).


 
Still getting paid? Or living off of zero income until they decide to do something?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Depends when people are free and when trains are available. Not to mention which pubs are open when. I'm entirely flexible in terms of timing. I'm going out to Notts on the 13th of December to get trollied, so any time after that is good for me.



21st-22nd good? Its a weekend


----------



## RCoon (Dec 2, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 21st-22nd good? Its a weekend


 
I'll check train times. Also 23rd is pay day for me, so that's extra good to wake up to.

EDIT: Works out nicely, can get to Kings CX on the 4PM train saturday, and then return from Kings CX on the 4PM train Sunday. So a Saturday night out.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2013)

Right Let me log into bookface and make a tweet. Shall see who i can dig up


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 2, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Still getting paid? Or living off of zero income until they decide to do something?



I can claim allowance for making me wait, but its quite little. Still better than nothing, and there is absolutely nothing to do here.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 2, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Right Let me log into bookface and make a tweet. Shall see who i can dig up


 
When everything gets finalized and you've sorted people and places to stay I'll book my tickets, and arrange my monies.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> and there is absolutely nothing to do here.



Muster and army and invade Korea

_*#ForChina #ForTheEmperor*_


----------



## RCoon (Dec 2, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Muster and army and invade Korea
> 
> _*#ForChina #ForTheEmperor*_


 
Why would anyone even want to invade Korea? What do they have that's worth taking? You might kill a bunch of e-sports stars for SCII and LoL, but besides that and the cheap monitor industry, I think most people would prefer to leave Korea to destroy itself.
Australia however, now that's a place worth invading. All them minerals. Africa too. Nobody will miss the South African government.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Why would anyone even want to invade Korea? What do they have that's worth taking? You might kill a bunch of e-sports stars for SCII and LoL, but besides that and the cheap monitor industry, I think most people would prefer to leave Korea to destroy itself.
> Australia however, now that's a place worth invading. All them minerals. Africa too. Nobody will miss the South African government.



To free the oppressed peoples and unite all of Asia!


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 2, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Would like to join fishing trip, but I am in the wrong side of the world right now :<



Same here, Just doing my research project. Would have loved it!


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 3, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Australia however, now that's a place worth invading.



Spiders. You can do your invading yourself


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 7, 2013)

Anyone RMAed to MSI before?

i've got a pair of dead 6950s sitting here on my table (and a live ASUS 6970) hoping to get some shiner ones once they approve it (maybe a 7 series xD)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 8, 2013)

Anyone feel like getting me one of these for christmas?


----------



## RCoon (Dec 9, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Anyone feel like getting me one of these for christmas?


 
Wait what. Where's the disclaimer that says that is a joke?

Also any news on inhabiting London? If not I'll book my travelodge(cheaper than premiere inn) room and train tickets today, assuming everything is still on the go-ahead.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 9, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Wait what. Where's the disclaimer that says that is a joke?
> 
> Also any news on inhabiting London? If not I'll book my travelodge(cheaper than premiere inn) room and train tickets today, assuming everything is still on the go-ahead.




Travelodge it - at least that way we can hire hookers and snort coke off their stomachs while still being discreet. As for the drinking, Unfortunately I think i smell so I havent been able to rope that many people into coming. It might just be 3 or 4 of us lol, totally up to you if you still wanna do it.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 9, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Travelodge it - at least that way we can hire hookers and snort coke off their stomachs while still being discreet. As for the drinking, Unfortunately I think i smell so I havent been able to rope that many people into coming. It might just be 3 or 4 of us lol, totally up to you if you still wanna do it.


 
That's fine by me. Kings Cross or Islington Travelodge? I literally know nothing about London besides where McDonalds is and Waterstones, so you may have to meet me at Kings Cross train station and escort to me whichever Travelodge you recommend.

EDIT: Train tickets booked, arrive at Kings Cross on Saturday at 17:15, and leave sunday at 16:30


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 9, 2013)

Travelodge in Euston is closer to where we're going out for drinks so i recommend that one - generally speaking though travelodges in that area arent that great, bring your own soap or showergel etc etc.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 9, 2013)

Done. Already spent £130 on this pub crawl and I've not even arrived


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 9, 2013)

Lol, first round is on me i guess.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 9, 2013)

That is some expensive room you booked o_0


----------



## RCoon (Dec 9, 2013)

At least it's a double room. Also I'll have 4 hours to kill between checkout time and the train home.



Fourstaff said:


> That is some expensive room you booked o_0


Typical Central London hotel costs. I got a Travelodge in Worcester for less than half that price.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 9, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> That is some expensive room you booked o_0



Welcome to london....

Though it might be a bit too late... maybe a b&b would have been better....

£44.80 at European Hotel (just ctrl+f 'european hotel') - single room/shared bathboom 2* B&B


----------



## RCoon (Dec 9, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> That is some expensive room you booked o_0





FreedomEclipse said:


> Welcome to london....
> 
> Though it might be a bit too late... maybe a b&b would have been better....
> 
> £44.80 at European Hotel (just ctrl+f 'european hotel') - single room/shared bathboom 2* B&B


 
Yeah too late for that now  It's alright, December pay day is going to cushion my credit card after that weekend is over, still got 2 Christmas presents to buy!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 9, 2013)

Also double room? 0_o what sort of company were you planning on?


----------



## RCoon (Dec 9, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Also double room? 0_o what sort of company were you planning on?


 
Better to have a double bed and not use it, than not have a double bed and need it 

In truth they had no singles left... still £30 cheaper than premiere inn's SINGLE room!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 9, 2013)

I guess i'll sleep in the shower then


----------



## RCoon (Dec 9, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I guess i'll sleep in the shower then


 
I can share, I usually stick the sofa pillow the room has between me and the unfortunate man I have to share with to prevent either party attempting to spoon at midnight.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 9, 2013)

depends how smashed i get. we shall see


----------



## RCoon (Dec 9, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> depends how smashed i get. we shall see


 
I have to check out by 12 midday on Sunday, so I'm going to have to wake up no matter how awful I feel and then slither to some place for lunch.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 9, 2013)

to bad you cant leave late sunday


----------



## RCoon (Dec 9, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> to bad you cant leave late sunday


 
Train isn't til 4pm so we can carry on drinking if you're man enough.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 9, 2013)

we will see how it goes, certainly have a last drink before you board the train.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 11, 2013)

Well I went out for drinks and came home with 4 boxes of these....

















I needed cash so we stopped off at the nearest  ATM which was by sainsburys. I was hungry so i went in and grabbed some cookies. by the time we got back to the car I had already forgotten about the cookies and just ate a packet of crisps. while sipping some relentless.

I never realised that the camera on my S3 could be so good.....


Secondly... the old Athlon X2 3800+ that i gave my dad back in 2008 has just kicked the bucket. Mobo died and finding a Asus A8n32 SLi Deluxe is almost impossible if not short of retarded given the price people are charging for secondhand goods.

Im a little sad as it was one of the fastest manchester core'd CPUs in Guru3D mega cpu database back in the day - It was just some database that a few guys set up to document max overclocks. Obviously the Toledo core managed to top me by 100-300mhz and a Brisbane managed to top all of us but I still had the fastest manchester processor in the west.

Dads still a little antsy about getting a new PC though but better to put £60-90 towards a new build then a secondhand A8N32 SLi Deluxe just so you prolong its suffering...


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 11, 2013)

OMG delicious I miss those cookies 

I used to live within 10 mins (walk) of South Ken "big Sains", delicious food :<


----------



## RCoon (Dec 11, 2013)

Maryland do some beastly liquid chocolate filled nutty cookies, a pack of which I bought last night. This only makes me hungry, and the fact my office is 20 yards away from the students cooking room is making things worse. I can smell some glorious things being cooked.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 11, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Maryland do some beastly liquid chocolate filled nutty cookies, a pack of which I bought last night. This only makes me hungry, and the fact my office is 20 yards away from the students cooking room is making things worse. I can smell some glorious things being cooked.



Use your power as a superior and rob them of their food! (Student's food might not be the best idea, since you never know what they put in).


----------



## RCoon (Dec 11, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Use your power as a superior and rob them of their food! (Student's food might not be the best idea, since you never know what they put in).


 
Whenever we are offered food we thank them and express our congratulations, but then swiftly slip any items of food into the bin in case of poisoning. Sure it's a grammar school, but you can't teach kids common sense.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 11, 2013)

RCoon said:


> At least it's a double room. Also I'll have 4 hours to kill between checkout time and the train home.
> 
> 
> Typical Central London hotel costs. I got a Travelodge in Worcester for less than half that price.


 
What were you doing in Worcester without my permission?


----------



## RCoon (Dec 11, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> What were you doing in Worcester without my permission?


 
Learning how to break Windows 7 so it works properly in a school environment. Also took a trip to that club you call Mode, which turned out to be awful. You have some excellent real ale pubs however, and one particular one that makes many of its own ciders. Was a great place to go out drinking in friendly pubs. Tried to avoid the clubs and all the scrotes therein.

Also Tatty. WHERE IS VIDYA?!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 11, 2013)

Check out my dads new steed






I still wonder if i could have saved a bit of money going with an AMD APU. I could have spec'd him a A8 6500 but the Haswell i3 has around the same performance if not a little faster.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 11, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Check out my dads new steed


 
That's a pretty nice build, puts my file server to shame


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 11, 2013)

Yeah, the original idea was to try keep costs down with an AMD APU but even with an A-10 5800k the i3 4130 still beats it down so it was only the most logical path to take. I could have gone with a 6800k but its more expensive.

I also went with the Intel path because my dad wont allow me to OC his pc - that pretty much wraps it up. Haswell i3+ M-Atx board - gogogo


He was also very sceptical about going with an SSD but i talked him into it. He doesnt care about boot times but if he wants a machine to last another 8 years and still feel snappy, there is no better option then adding an SSD as boot to speed up apps and stuff


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 11, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Learning how to break Windows 7 so it works properly in a school environment. Also took a trip to that club you call Mode, which turned out to be awful. You have some excellent real ale pubs however, and one particular one that makes many of its own ciders. Was a great place to go out drinking in friendly pubs. Tried to avoid the clubs and all the scrotes therein.
> 
> Also Tatty.* WHERE IS VIDYA*?!



Been real busy with work, and have an interview for that job I applied for, it will be uploaded this weekend I promise!


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 12, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> Been real busy with work, and have an interview for that job I applied for, it will be uploaded this weekend I promise!



What kind of job will that be? I thought you already have one, or the pay is even better?


----------



## RCoon (Dec 12, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> What kind of job will that be? I thought you already have one, or the pay is even better?


 
Less travel, moar money, same good work of helping the youth of today!
Also @FreedomEclipse those goddamn avatars almost make this website not safe for work, especially where I work


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 12, 2013)

My MSI RMA has gone through, Cards were picked up yesterday! They are saying by next friday if they have the cards in stock... lets hope they have some 7XXX series in stock


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 12, 2013)

So it has been awhile people how is everyone doing these days??
I am now in my 2nd year of uni and dying mentally from stress from 1 assignment.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 12, 2013)

kurosagi01 said:


> I am now in my 2nd year of uni and dying mentally from stress from 1 assignment.


Cute XD i have 10000 words due monday and i just finished an exam xD

What are you studying?


----------



## RCoon (Dec 12, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Cute XD i have 10000 words due monday and i just finished an exam xD
> 
> What are you studying?


 
As a fictional author, I can write about 1000 words of fiction in just under an hour ;D You got plenty of time!


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 12, 2013)

RCoon said:


> As afictional author, I can write about 1000 words of fiction in just under an hour ;D You got plenty of time!


_I should Add, I'm a Biochemical Engineer, I've got a about 40 graphs to add, this report is in excess of 50 pages, It's taken me a week to get the data in order and sort out the units haha XD_


----------



## RCoon (Dec 12, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> _I should Add, I'm a Biochemical Engineer, I've got a about 40 graphs to add, this report is in excess of 50 pages, It's taken me a week to get the data in order and sort out the units haha XD_


 
Ah my friend Lucki is a Biochemical Engineer, came over from SEA and works at Rolls Royce now


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 12, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Also @FreedomEclipse those goddamn avatars almost make this website not safe for work, especially where I work



I find it livens the forums up a little


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 12, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> _I should Add, I'm a Biochemical Engineer, I've got a about 40 graphs to add, this report is in excess of 50 pages, It's taken me a week to get the data in order and sort out the units haha XD_



Good thing I did mathematics, our final year report had a guideline of 30 pages  

You are in either UCL or IC iirc, you don't get any rest in either uni lol


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 12, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Good thing I did mathematics, our final year report had a guideline of 30 pages
> 
> You are in either UCL or IC iirc, you don't get any rest in either uni lol



This is a 20% piece of work. Our final report is about the same length....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 12, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> lets hope they have some 7XXX series in stock



7770s?


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 12, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 7770s?


Well sending in a pair of 6950s hope i get something a bit faster back... 7870 or so


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 12, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Well sending in a pair of 6950s hope i get something a bit faster back... 7850 or so



naw man, their gonna give you street value for them 6950s and send you back some 7570's. Its something they do to people every christmas. Its their way of spreading christmas cheer.

And when you contact them again about receiving a junk card back theyre all like *GET MAD!!*


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 12, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> naw man, their gonna give you street value for them 6950s and send you back some 7570's. Its something they do to people every christmas. Its their way of spreading christmas cheer.
> 
> And when you contact them again about receiving a junk card back theyre all like *GET MAD!!*


I'm Copying Management on every email. I've got a priority RMA since they took over a week to give me a number.


I'm quite sure they'll match performance, worst case i really don't care since they were for the trash after they died.. i ebayed the pair for £70 each in the summer it won't really matter to me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 12, 2013)

So you went through 2 pairs of 6950s?  y...you monster! how can you abuse GPUs like that?


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 12, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> So you went through 2 pairs of 6950s?  y...you monster! how can you abuse GPUs like that?


i have a working 3rd on my table....

Those ones, just stopped displaying one morning then i bought another, same thing occurred. boom RMA.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 12, 2013)

But 6950s? Buy a 780 and sell those 6950s when they come back from RMA.  At least this is what i would have done


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 12, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> But 6950s? Buy a 780 and sell those 6950s when they come back from RMA.  At least this is what i would have done


I'm selling all three Plus my GTX 570 when it gets back. I might just have enough for something a little more outrageous or maybe a pair of 770s. I need to see what i get back though, I may just end up keeping them if they are new enough cards.

Plus it a while away from January so there isn't a rush right now


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 12, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Cute XD i have 10000 words due monday and i just finished an exam xD
> 
> What are you studying?


Studying Computing Systems Engineering lol. I hate it to be perfectly honest lol makes me hate computers.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 12, 2013)

kurosagi01 said:


> I hate it to be perfectly honest lol makes me hate computers.



Thats the exact reason i didn't pick that!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 12, 2013)

kurosagi01 said:


> Studying Computing Systems Engineering lol. I hate it to be perfectly honest lol makes me hate computers.



Become a footballer, get swag then get a wag then cheat on her


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 12, 2013)

Haha smart move bo$$ and freedom lol if it was that easy i would become footballer.
Although Personal Trainer isn't that far off,i've been on huge cutting season on my health and fitness.
I was weighing about 15 stone last year and now i currently weigh in about 11.3 stone at the moment. Still going attempt to drop more size to get that Bruce Lee level ripness naturally, then go on a bulk to get even stronger.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah,  i could stand to lose a few pounds too. I'll do that when i come back from hong kong after the new year.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 13, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah,  i could stand to lose a few pounds too. I'll do that when i come back from hong kong after the new year.



I suspect you will need to cut down quite a few more if you are staying in HK over the new year. Food there is glorious


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 13, 2013)

kurosagi01 said:


> Haha smart move bo$$ and freedom lol if it was that easy i would become footballer.
> Although Personal Trainer isn't that far off,i've been on huge cutting season on my health and fitness.
> I was weighing about 15 stone last year and now i currently weigh in about 11.3 stone at the moment. Still going attempt to drop more size to get that Bruce Lee level ripness naturally, then go on a bulk to get even stronger.



I weigh just over 10 stone, 30" waist, not ripped, but not much fat on me either, I have high metabolic rate, and can eat pretty much anything without putting no weight on. I have had a cholesterol test and it was fine. I am 44 btw.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 13, 2013)

tigger said:


> I weigh just over 10 stone, 30" waist, not ripped, but not much fat on me either, I have high metabolic rate, and can eat pretty much anything without putting no weight on. I have had a cholesterol test and it was fine. I am 44 btw.


 
We're in a similar boat, both weight and cloth size-wise and in metabolic rate  I eat anything I want essentially, but I still use a gym every monday wednesday and friday, just the treadmills and rowing machines, nothing "Bro" like.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 13, 2013)

RCoon said:


> We're in a similar boat, both weight and cloth size-wise and in metabolic rate  I eat anything I want essentially, but I still use a gym every monday wednesday and friday, just the treadmills and rowing machines, nothing "Bro" like.



I've been cycling about 10-20 miles a day for the last month. The problem I have is not really eating enough, I can survive on not much at all, or I can out eat my 28 stone friend if I feel like it. I don't go to no gym, I don't really want to be muscle y, I'm happ been slim and fit-ish.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 13, 2013)

I can wear 30" jeans aswell but i like my jeans a bit loose lol. Everyone has their own opinion on what they want to achieve when it comes to healthy lifestyle. For me I do it because i enjoy working out and i feel great.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 13, 2013)

kurosagi01 said:


> I can wear 30" jeans aswell but i like my jeans a bit loose lol. Everyone has their own opinion on what they want to achieve when it comes to healthy lifestyle. For me I do it because i enjoy working out and i feel great.


 
Exactly, I've been hitting up the gym for a while now, haven't bulked up because I'm not that kind of person, but it makes you feel 10 times better during the week. Just those 30 mins of nonstop on the treadmill and working up a red-faced sweat is totally worth the effort.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 13, 2013)

150 pounds, so about 12.5 stones. 178cm according to last count, so not that tall. Extremely unfit other than my fingers though, pants size 32 (a bit loose, need to belt up). Have been doing short hill walks (depending on weather, few times a week, an hour to two each time).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 13, 2013)

Fuck treadmills, id rather do 30mins rowing non stop.  I used to love rowing machines back at school


----------



## RCoon (Dec 13, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Fuck treadmills, id rather do 30mins rowing non stop.  I used to love rowing machines back at school


 
Ha, I do both XD


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 13, 2013)

Or go in weight section hit them squats, deadlifts, bench press and shoulder press and be a man.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 13, 2013)

kurosagi01 said:


> Or go in weight section hit them squats, deadlifts, bench press and shoulder press and be a man.



Or just row myself to china


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 13, 2013)

So i ordered some stuff off OCuK but accidently selected second class delivery via royal mail - Left them a webnote but by the time they responded it had already been bagged, tagged and released into the wild. But to my surprise It arrived this morning with the rest of the PC stuff i bought for my dad - paid for second class, got next day delivery, fucking win...oh and OCuK dont discriminate if you take the cheapest delivery option, They still bundle some haribo with the order.

I was lead to believe that they only tossed that in if you ask them to deliver via courier - in which case CityLink or DPD


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 14, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> So i ordered some stuff off OCuK but accidently selected second class delivery via royal mail - Left them a webnote but by the time they responded it had already been bagged, tagged and released into the wild. But to my surprise It arrived this morning with the rest of the PC stuff i bought for my dad - paid for second class, got next day delivery, fucking win...oh and OCuK dont discriminate if you take the cheapest delivery option, They still bundle some haribo with the order.
> 
> I was lead to believe that they only tossed that in if you ask them to deliver via courier - in which case CityLink or DPD



I'm working for RM, just finished night shift.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 14, 2013)

Well... I was playing Hearthstone last night and then my computer went black. Wouldn't turn on properly, wouldn't post, literally just died. Managed to rule out SSD, Memory, GPU, PSU and all that, all apart from CPU and motherboard. Just took the motherboard and processor down to the local ripoff merchant PC Store for testing, the worrying thing is they didn't seem to have a clue, but they did have testing kit for motherboards, so they can at least rule that out (or in) for me.
Currently transferred all the good bits to the 8350 system, though the network port is broken on the V Formula motherboard so I've ordered a TPLink Gigabit PCIE card to dump in it, because I'm fairly certain it's going to take ages to RMA either the Processor or Motherboard through Amazon. Shit sucks. Never buying an ASRock motherboard again though, that thing is so thin and flimsy...


----------



## The_ (Dec 14, 2013)

Yesterday  (typical friday the 13th) I pulled my bosses sat nav out of my bag in the morning and the touch screen glass was broken . Great! I had 5 drops to do in London and Uxbridge and had to use the sat nav on my phone. with no in car (van) holder.

Mid way through the day I had a look on ebay for a replacement touch screen and placed my order. To my surprise it arrived this morning and I managed to replace it fairly easily (made of glass, stuck to the metal LCD cage with strongest adhesive the world has seen and requires soldering a ribbon cable to a circuit on another ribbon cable)

So to summarise; from ordering to replacement took less than 24 hours!! Guess not all ebay merchants are scammers, lowlifes and con-men.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 14, 2013)

So I received complaints about my previous avatar..... I think there are some people who are still in the closet about their sexuality on TPU.....


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 14, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> So I received complaints about my previous avatar..... I think there are some people who are still in the closet about their sexuality on TPU.....



Not really, some people browse from work and your last one was fairly close, now this lady is much more attractive anyway!


----------



## RCoon (Dec 14, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> Not really, some people browse from work and your last one was fairly close, now this lady is much more attractive anyway!



Yes we do, and I concur, this lady is a sight better to look at.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 15, 2013)

Finished with my dads pc - just installing all the software and shit on it. I specced him a Samsung 840 Evo and i have to admit im slightly jealous of rapid mode...

ANYHOOOOOO

PC was kinda noisy till i disconnected the front 120mm fan - HA Fractal, silent fan not so silent after all. Im using a 92mm PWM Arctic fan on the back and got an Akasa K32 low profile heatsink. which should perform better than the stock cooler. as the fan is thicker and is being channeled towards the fins instead of letting the air flow wherever it wants to go....

This...







Vs.

This...






Dad wont be home till tomorrow evening so i got all night to fuck with this set up and bench the tits off it - otherwise he wont let me touch it when he gets back.

One of the reasons his old pc died was because he wouldnt let me troubleshoot a hardware issue. for some reason the USB ports on the motherboard just stopped working alltogether and it carried on like that till a few days ago when dad unplugged a USB stick and the whole PC froze and never started back up again. PC still starts up but nothing comes on screen and keyboard doesnt light up so i know its not posting.

Stripped it out and tested it with other PSUs but the board is gone. the X2 could still be good though but i need to find a cheap 939 board to get it running. If i was to resurrect it, id probably make it into a file server.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 15, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Finished with my dads pc - just installing all the software and shit on it. I specced him a Samsung 840 Evo and i have to admit im slightly jealous of rapid mode...
> 
> ANYHOOOOOO
> 
> ...



Sounds like the same problem as my board, the damn thing just doesn't post. Testers still haven't got back to me yet though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 15, 2013)

the board is dead, nothing you can do about it. Obviously my dad still blames me because that setup used to be mine before I upgraded to a C2Q. I had the PC for 3 years running @2.66Ghz and it never skipped a beat - give it to my dad and it starts falling to pieces. Though with that said, its done 8-9years in total so not bad for setup thats at least 6-7years out of its prime. Hes bitching and saying it was a weak system to begin with. but back in 2005 I honestly didnt have a lot of cash. the whole idea was to get some budget hardware which i know could overclock good. PC still played all my games till i decided I wanted to retire it for something faster. I think holding on to a gaming grade pc without any upgrades for 3years is pretty damn good. I was running a Radeon X1800XT for soooooo long.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 15, 2013)

I have an Audigy 2 ZS & a ATi 4830 that were in my dads old PC that need to be put into his new PC, Kinda wondering if its worth the effort. the HD4000 in the i3 will still do 1080p and my dad doesnt game so theres not much point. He might want the Audigy though as it gives him better audio fidelity over the crappy Realtek ALC887 Codec


----------



## RCoon (Dec 15, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have an Audigy 2 ZS & a ATi 4830 that were in my dads old PC that need to be put into his new PC, Kinda wondering if its worth the effort. the HD4000 in the i3 will still do 1080p and my dad doesnt game so theres not much point. He might want the Audigy though as it gives him better audio fidelity over the crappy Realtek ALC887 Codec



GPU is pointless yeah, but sound cards are always nice. Just remembered this beast has a nice Asus Xonar D2X and now everything sounds hurrendously awesome compared to my main rig. As a matter of fact everything about this rig is better. Except it's too damn big and noisy. Made me realise why I switched to an ITX system.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 16, 2013)

Put the Audigy 2 ZS back in.  It amazes me that for such an old card it still sounds so better than a realtek HD codec. testing it out with some parody rap/hiphop, some 80's style metal, some dubstep/trance/screamo metal stuff & some dubstep...















































All sound amazing on the Audigy 2 ZS.

Unfortunately my dads 2.1 speakers aint exactly the best. Ive found out that even if i tweak EQs for a more fuller sound with a bit of umph for the bass its like one minute its saturated then the next theres barely any bass to keep it at least punchy. Could be the drivers though - Im using Daniel_K's 4.5 pack as opposed to PaX drivers. Ive heard rumours that the guy who tweaks the drivers has no idea what hes doing compared to Daniel_k and the guy working on Kx_project (though that could be an ex-TPU member working that project, KetxXX?? cant remember what his name was but he was an egotistical bastard but he knew what he was talking about when it came to modding drivers)


----------



## RCoon (Dec 16, 2013)

Anybody with BT Internet tested out their new adult filtering?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 17, 2013)

Finally!
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tattys-christmas-greetings.195891/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 19, 2013)

Still having a get together on the 21st for those who are interested and around the london area. Drop me a pm for more details


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 19, 2013)

So jelly you guys are meeting and I missed the fun


----------



## RCoon (Dec 19, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> So jelly you guys are meeting and I missed the fun


 
Missed? It's not happened yet, there's still time to book late plane tickets direct to the pub


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 19, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Missed? It's not happened yet, there's still time to book late plane tickets direct to the pub



Yeah I don't have a thousand pounds to spare :/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 19, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> So jelly you guys are meeting and I missed the fun





RCoon said:


> Missed? It's not happened yet, there's still time to book late plane tickets direct to the pub





Fourstaff said:


> So jelly you guys are meeting and I missed the fun





Fourstaff said:


> So jelly you guys are meeting and I missed the fun





Fourstaff said:


> So jelly you guys are meeting and I missed the fun





Fourstaff said:


> So jelly you guys are meeting and I missed the fun


----------



## RCoon (Dec 19, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


>


 
Dude I literally pissed myself in my office when I saw that.  Hope there weren't any kids in the lobby


----------



## RCoon (Dec 20, 2013)

Funky Chrome and Firefox extension called Steam Enhanced, shows lots of informations. One problem, it shows how much historically you spent on steam.



Oops


----------



## RCoon (Dec 22, 2013)

Y'all missed a most delicious Chinese meal with me and @FreedomEclipse last night! Next time I expect more of you to come!


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 22, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Y'all missed a most delicious Chinese meal with me and @FreedomEclipse last night! Next time I expect more of you to come!



Where did you go?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 22, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Where did you go?



Definitely wasnt my basement - I can say that much. As attractive as he is..... (nohomo)


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 23, 2013)

yay, Well MSi have been pretty quick. getting a pair of R6970-2PM2D2GD5 which is nice since the stock cooler is much better than their Twin frozr. 
Now i'm just seeing if i should sell up all the cards or just use the new pair and sell the spares..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 23, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> the stock cooler is much better than their Twin frozr.



Is this true for Twin FrozR II's???

But I Digress... 6970s were hot cards but not as hot as a 480


----------



## RCoon (Dec 23, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Is this true for Twin FrozR II's???
> 
> But I Digress... 6970s were hot cards but not as hot as a 480



Reference 6970's were one of the sexiest reference cards. Those yummy backplates.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Reference 6970's were one of the sexiest reference cards. Those yummy backplates.



Youre forgetting i used to own a pair of reference 6970s. I liked how they dumped the heat outside of the case. I still have the dead 6970 somewhere,  maybe the backplate is worth something?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Funky Chrome and Firefox extension called Steam Enhanced, shows lots of informations. One problem, it shows how much historically you spent on steam.
> 
> 
> 
> Oops



I honestly feel that theres been some sort of miscalculation....







£350 yet I have over 100 games. Maybe im just extremely frugal with my spending on Steam.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 24, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Is this true for Twin FrozR II's???



When Running a pair, they are much better. As Rcoon mentioned, heat goes outside, I'm gonna kick up a little fuss maybe they'll bump me up... otherwise I'll just take it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 24, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> When Running a pair, they are much better. As Rcoon mentioned, heat goes outside, I'm gonna kick up a little fuss maybe they'll bump me up... otherwise I'll just take it.



Personally I couldnt stand the noise of my 6970s. At the same time Its not like i was itching to get rid of them. If only the one I tried to mount a 3rd party cooler on survived to carry on gaming then I would have still been using both of them now.

Either one or both of them died or AMDs drivers get the better of me and I end up dipping both of them in batter before treating them to a bath of hot oil.

AMDs drivers were a constant thorn anyway and from the looks of it, they didnt improve with all the runt frames/frame pacing fiasco that still hasnt been 100% sorted.


As for the heat - I have good airflow. Having non-ref cards bothered me a little at first but when I saw how cool the cards ran even after 3hrs of non stop BF3 and I knew it wasnt going to be an issue.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 24, 2013)

I will have those along with my GTX570 and a 6970(Flashed) to sell up. 
What do you reckon i should pickup? I was looking at a GTX770 or GTX780 or even R9 290


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 24, 2013)

Depends really - 290 is good but runs hot and drinks a lot of juice but trades blows with a titan and also works out a lot cheaper. If you dont fancy that then a 780 costs more, is more power efficient, runs cooler and overclocks easily to get titan speeds.

Your call really. For 1080p even a 770 will be fine.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 24, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I honestly feel that theres been some sort of miscalculation....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A humble bundle or 10 will easily get you many many games for cheap.


----------



## The_ (Dec 24, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> I will have those along with my GTX570 and a 6970(Flashed) to sell up.
> What do you reckon i should pickup? I was looking at a GTX770 or GTX780 or even R9 290



GTX 770 or 780 depending on your budget. Solid performance and plenty of headroom to play with.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 24, 2013)

You guys are noobs! 





I have like 115 games or so...


Mmm, Well I have used Nvidia for many years now. Its just the 290 is barely £320 and the 780 is almost £400 which is sort of a little too much... Anyone actually using the AMD card? I'm so heavily divided here!


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm finding an overclocked 760 is performing stellar at 1080p with everything.....yes even Crysis 3


----------



## RCoon (Dec 24, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> You guys are noobs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I first got my job 4 years ago, I had a tendency to buy all the publisher packs during christmas sales, the ones that were around £50 each for 20-30 games. Still don't know how I wracked up £1300 on steam though.

Get that Gigabyte 290 card, its non reference, runs cool enough and not so loud. Plus it's cheaper than NVidia's stuff and is just as good.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 24, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Get that Gigabyte 290 card, its non reference, runs cool enough and not so loud. Plus it's cheaper than NVidia's stuff and is just as good.



I love those gigabyte coolers, my 570 has been a good card, will run the crossfire for a few weeks wait till i get some proper choice, maybe grab it when scan or ebuyer get it in stock


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 24, 2013)

Ugh...Crossfire....


----------



## vega22 (Dec 24, 2013)

boss i know a few running 290 and they are made up with them


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 24, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ugh...Crossfire....



Any estimates on what i should ask for:
1x GTX570 OC windforce
2x MSI 6970 ref
1x ASUS 6950 (Flashed to 6970)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 24, 2013)

get the 6970s. You can probably sell them for around £120-150 each. Put that money towards a 290X If youre interested in Mantle or get a GTX780


----------



## RCoon (Dec 24, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> get the 6970s. You can probably sell them for around £120-150 each. Put that money towards a 290X If youre interested in Mantle or get a GTX780



Last 570's I bought new were around the £170 mark, could probably get a decent price selling that too. I'd totally buy those 6970 reference cards if I didn't run a 780, because they are far too sexy to be wasted.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 24, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Last 570's I bought new were around the £170 mark, could probably get a decent price selling that too. I'd totally buy those 6970 reference cards if I didn't run a 780, because they are far too sexy to be wasted.



yeah but 1x570 vs 2x 6970s. 6970s are gonna have more value especially as a pair.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 24, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yeah but 1x570 vs 2x 6970s. 6970s are gonna have more value especially as a pair.



Yeah ofc. What exactly is the choice he has here? Bunch of cards coming from RMA?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 24, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Yeah ofc. What exactly is the choice he has here? Bunch of cards coming from RMA?



Seems like it. Bo$$ RMAd 6950s or 6970s and something happened which meant his RMA got delayed so MSI offered him a choice of better cards to compensate for the time taken. Though I dont know if the deals gone down yet but thats what I read


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 24, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Yeah ofc. What exactly is the choice he has here? Bunch of cards coming from RMA?



nah i've got a GTX570 and a 6950 sitting at home.

will be getting the pair of 6970 from RMA.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 24, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> nah i've got a GTX570 and a 6950 sitting at home.
> 
> will be getting the pair of 6970 from RMA.



will you be going for that 780 or 290 after youve sold up?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 25, 2013)

I got a warning for reporting someone as a possible troll lol... merry christmas!


----------



## RCoon (Dec 25, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I got a warning for reporting someone as a possible troll lol... merry christmas!



Mindless hooliganism is widely accepted on the interwebs nowadays, and obviously seen as commonplace.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 25, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Mindless hooliganism is widely accepted on the interwebs nowadays, and obviously seen as commonplace.


 
Coinsidently, that was the same reason why I left Guru3d too. when mods are taking action against people for reporting rather then paying attention to the douches that are causing trouble on the forums.

Such is life I suppose., But im not gonna waste me time reporting shit anymore. I try to take the responsible approach but if its not appreciated I'll just join the rest of the people who troll the forums aggressively with no fear or respect for others.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 26, 2013)

Hmmm, grab Samsung 840 Evo for £120 or wait till i go back to hong kong as i can get it £20 cheaper?


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 27, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hmmm, grab Samsung 840 Evo for £120 or wait till i go back to hong kong as i can get it £20 cheaper?


HK


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 30, 2013)

Woke up this morning and found out that one of the LEDs on my new corsair K70 have died.... Oh dear....

Keyboard still works fine. I dont have a spare keyboard handy as i gave my only spare to my dad so ive sent ebuyer an e-note about shipping a replacement in advance and refunding me when they get the faulty keyboard back. I'll be leaving for hong kong soon and i want to get this sorted before I leave the country for a month.

Keyboard still works fine though, Having no issues typing on it and stuff but i expected better when it came to corsair.

Googling "K70 Cheap LEDs' brings up quite a few hits. lots of reports of LEDs being rather dim on the F-keys or not lighting up at all (dead LEDs)

So it does seem that Corsair cheaped out when it came to buying quality LEDs for the K70s. I had my K90 for more than a year and LEDs were perfect throughout. Sold it to Rcoon who seems more than happy with it.

OCuK has some Ducky Shine III keyboards so i guess I'll have a look and see if i can get them in cherry browns.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 30, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Woke up this morning and found out that one of the LEDs on my new corsair K70 have died.... Oh dear....
> 
> Keyboard still works fine. I dont have a spare keyboard handy as i gave my only spare to my dad so ive sent ebuyer an e-note about shipping a replacement in advance and refunding me when they get the faulty keyboard back. I'll be leaving for hong kong soon and i want to get this sorted before I leave the country for a month.
> 
> ...



That kinda sucks, yeah the K90 is still going wonderfully strong. I have yet to actually use one of the 18 macro keys it has taped on to it 
Ducky's seem legit, you could always get a top notch keyboard for WASD keyboards.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 30, 2013)

RCoon said:


> That kinda sucks, yeah the K90 is still going wonderfully strong. I have yet to actually use one of the 18 macro keys it has taped on to it
> Ducky's seem legit, you could always get a top notch keyboard for WASD keyboards.



The only time i used macro keys for the entire period of time i owned the keyboard was to spam shit in guild wars, and even then it got me banned for 2 weeks. Never really needed it. I needed more hotkeys but macros arent really needed. Not unless Im playing something like mechwarrior or warcraft


----------



## RCoon (Dec 30, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> The only time i used macro keys for the entire period of time i owned the keyboard was to spam shit in guild wars, and even then it got me banned for 2 weeks. Never really needed it. I needed more hotkeys but macros arent really needed. Not unless Im playing something like mechwarrior or warcraft



I play WoW now and then, and I've never used the macro keys xD I know you can make custom ones, but I just bind those to normal keys.
I used to play the original GW many many years back, with only 8 keys maximum to press, what could you possibly macro??? Unless you were farming, or death-leveling in pre-searing.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 30, 2013)

only played WoW once at that was on my friends account about 5 years back.

GW1 has probably changed quite a bit since you last played it. Devs knew the game was dying so they made it so we could have 'bots' that were made to run whatever builds we liked as a normal player would instead of picking up an NPC hench and not being able to customise his bar. long story short - NPC  Ai is terrible and quite often gets confused with some of the skills or wont understand how to use them effectively which would lead to them running out of energy really quickly because it spams it. human player disables the skill on the Bot and macros it so it only uses it when ordered to.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 30, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> only played WoW once at that was on my friends account about 5 years back.
> 
> GW1 has probably changed quite a bit since you last played it. Devs knew the game was dying so they made it so we could have 'bots' that were made to run whatever builds we liked as a normal player would instead of picking up an NPC hench and not being able to customise his bar. long story short - NPC  Ai is terrible and quite often gets confused with some of the skills or wont understand how to use them effectively which would lead to them running out of energy really quickly because it spams it. human player disables the skill on the Bot and macros it so it only uses it when ordered to.



Was that similar to the 4 necro/ritualist build people used to solo all the content with?
Managed to complete all of Nightfall with henchmen besides the last mission


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 30, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Was that similar to the 4 necro/ritualist build people used to solo all the content with?
> Managed to complete all of Nightfall with henchmen besides the last mission



Yep... but instead of being able to take just 3 heroes (they call them heroes) you can literally take an entire team of them (7+1 human player) some of the missions are still hard even with a full team of 'npc's'  they make a decent substitute when you cant get enough players for a mission though but Ai controlled team mates will never be as good as actual players. You can even take them PvP lol


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 30, 2013)

Had the pair of 6970s come in, they are actually fitted with Twin frozr II coolers, i just threw them in for a test, BF3 Ultra + AA and BF4 High smooth as butter


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 2, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Had the pair of 6970s come in, they are actually fitted with Twin frozr II coolers, i just threw them in for a test, BF3 Ultra + AA and BF4 High smooth as butter




You like?

Also...Ducky Shine III - here we come. Ive been trying to RMA this K70 for a week now but Corsair's system wont recognise the P/N so ive been forced to wait for livechat, I finally get through to a service rep and he's been afk for 10-15mins now....

I left a message with greybeard last week but he hasnt been on in a while and tbh im getting quite annoyed.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 3, 2014)

So I can score an Asus P9X79 motherboard for £95 after it recently coming to my attention, which I think is a pretty good price. It's new and not used and comes with all the accessories, and I can pay for it by PayPal so I'm safe on that end. I'm currently looking at either the 4820K and the 3930K. The latter is about 40 more expensive and obviously previous gen, needless to say I don't see myself brutalising 12 threads, but I want to know if the £40 extra is worth it.

EDIT: Also found an MSI X79A-GD65 8D for £130, which I trust far more.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 3, 2014)

RCoon said:


> So I can score an Asus P9X79 motherboard for £95 after it recently coming to my attention, which I think is a pretty good price. It's new and not used and comes with all the accessories, and I can pay for it by PayPal so I'm safe on that end. I'm currently looking at either the 4820K and the 3930K. The latter is about 40 more expensive and obviously previous gen, needless to say I don't see myself brutalising 12 threads, but I want to know if the £40 extra is worth it.
> 
> EDIT: Also found an MSI X79A-GD65 8D for £130, which I trust far more.



as an owner of a similar set up - do you really need that kind of power? because I sure as hell don't 

Also i thought you were trying to save money and not spend on PC stuff cuz you were focusing more on your writing?


----------



## d1nky (Jan 3, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> as an owner of a similar set up - do you really need that kind of power? because I sure as hell don't
> 
> Also i thought you were trying to save money and not spend on PC stuff cuz you were focusing more on your writing?




lol didnt last that long! the forces are dark and mysterious, get the 3930k and bench the graphics hard


----------



## RCoon (Jan 3, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> as an owner of a similar set up - do you really need that kind of power? because I sure as hell don't
> 
> Also i thought you were trying to save money and not spend on PC stuff cuz you were focusing more on your writing?



I successfully saved a great deal of money and finances are looking pretty great, and with my main rig broken, I need something to replace it with by January, when I give my brother this 8350 rig.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 3, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I successfully saved a great deal of money and finances are looking pretty great, and with my main rig broken, I need something to replace it with by January, when I give my brother this 8350 rig.



fair enough but an X79? would a 1155 or 1150 setup not do or is this whole build based on the fact that you can get an Asus X79 cheap?

Thats some serious horsepower for nothing more then note taking, thats all im saying.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 3, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> fair enough but an X79? would a 1155 or 1150 setup not do or is this whole build based on the fact that you can get an Asus X79 cheap?
> 
> Thats some serious horsepower for nothing more then note taking, thats all im saying.



Pretty much because the 4820K + Asus X79 works out cheaper than an equivalent 1150 rig. 4770K's cost more than the 4820K (£235), and the motherboards are at least £120. Also I don't entirely trust the PSU inside my Silverstone ITX case, it made spark noises when I was testing it, so I might avoid using that case and PSU. Sucks, because I love it, but I don't fancy trying my luck, and RMA takes an age.
Also I tend to parse and unrar files for hours on a daily basis, threads are fun yo.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 3, 2014)

well If you wanna spend some cash - I need money for a 27" monitor, though i cant promise you sexual favours back in return 

If it works out cheaper then go with the X79. skt 2011 is EoL or soon to be EoL but with 8 threads you aint gonna be feeling any pressure to upgrade anytime soon after the skt2011 is long gone. should be decent if you delid and watercool it.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 3, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well If you wanna spend some cash - I need money for a 27" monitor, though i cant promise you sexual favours back in return
> 
> If it works out cheaper then go with the X79. skt 2011 is EoL or soon to be EoL but with 8 threads you aint gonna be feeling any pressure to upgrade anytime soon after the skt2011 is long gone. should be decent if you delid and watercool it.



I'm out of the watercooling game, too much hassle, I've done it three times over and had my fun.
If anyone would spec me a processor, motherboard, smallest possible case and a solid PSU (semi or fully modular), I'd be glad to hear opinions. The 4820K and motherboard combo just work out cheaper is all.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 5, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I'm out of the watercooling game, too much hassle, I've done it three times over and had my fun.
> If anyone would spec me a processor, motherboard, smallest possible case and a solid PSU (semi or fully modular), I'd be glad to hear opinions. The 4820K and motherboard combo just work out cheaper is all.



go for the X79 then return and play some BF4 with us.

----

while youre deciding, for some reason im getting increasingly lazy and tempted to switch out my fans for PWM ones run off the motherboard.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 6, 2014)

Come back to work, see this, die a little inside (I have to go through all the spam to make sure there are no false positives)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 6, 2014)

sounds like youre gonna need some protection wid dat







but also FYL (Fuck Your Life)


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 7, 2014)

happy new year guys
are you ready for invasion


----------



## RCoon (Jan 7, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> happy new year guys
> are you ready for invasion
> View attachment 53771


 
Crossing the channel, wandering into another channel. There's probably a town underneath that water xD
At least they look suitably Bulgarian.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 7, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Crossing the channel, wandering into another channel. There's probably a town underneath that water xD
> At least they look suitably Bulgarian.


it isnt any channel it is The Channel.
i cant recgonize exact location but ya they are bulgarians. yesterday we was celebrating Epiphnay. preist trow corss into waters of rivers, lakes or see and men jump into water to catch it.
more pics.
this year 5 years old boy catched cross in тунджа river.

ps found source of the picture  http://www.elhovonews.info/?p=14610 city is elhovo on тунджа river close to south borders.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 7, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


>


ya ya
dream on


----------



## RCoon (Jan 8, 2014)

OK 8350 system is going to my brother on Friday as we're having a LAN session Fri-Sun, so I booked Friday off and need to order a load of parts for a new PC this Friday. I need CPU, MoBo, Case, PSU. Any ideas? Would prefer mATX, looking at the Prodigy M as a focal point, as I have a lot of BF fans, including the 230mm one already.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> OK 8350 system is going to my brother on Friday as we're having a LAN session Fri-Sun, so I booked Friday off and need to order a load of parts for a new PC this Friday. I need CPU, MoBo, Case, PSU. Any ideas? Would prefer mATX, looking at the Prodigy M as a focal point, as I have a lot of BF fans, including the 230mm one already.



CPU? Haven't you heard?  Mantle is coming, all you'll need is an AMD APU and an HD7730.  You'll get 1000fps in BF4. 

Sorry, just out for a morning troll.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 8, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> CPU? Haven't you heard?  Mantle is coming, all you'll need is an AMD APU and an HD7730.  You'll get 1000fps in BF4.
> 
> Sorry, just out for a morning troll.


 
Haha, ordered an MSI Z87M, the mATX board, probably going to get a bitfenix prodigy M. Just waiting for the daily deals to start to decide where i get the 4670K from and what PSU to get.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Haha, ordered an MSI Z87M, the mATX board, probably going to get a bitfenix prodigy M. Just waiting for the daily deals to start to decide where i get the 4670K from and what PSU to get.


get 4670 and spare 20
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i5_4670K_and_i7_4770K_Comparison/8.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i5_4670K_and_i7_4770K_Comparison/10.html


----------



## RCoon (Jan 8, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> get 4670 and spare 20
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i5_4670K_and_i7_4770K_Comparison/8.html
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i5_4670K_and_i7_4770K_Comparison/10.html


 
Definitely getting the 4670K, not bothered at all about the 4770K at this point.

The bequiet! L8 630w PSU is on sale for £64, semi modular, bronze rated.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Definitely getting the 4670K, not bothered at all about the 4770K at this point.
> 
> The bequiet! L8 630w PSU is on sale for £64, semi modular, bronze rated.


point is oc potential of 4670K not 4770K. 1.5 fps difference between 3.4 and 4.2ghz
you have no gain from oc 4670K in games. why then pay 20 more when you have same perfomace from 4670(no K here!!)


----------



## RCoon (Jan 8, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> point is oc potential of 4670K not 4770K. 1.5 fps difference between 3.4 and 4.2ghz
> you have no gain from oc 4670K in games. why then pay 20 more when you have same perfomace from 4670(no K here!!)


 
I see
Somehow my order to scan.co.uk failed, paypal said the sending of the monies was cancelled???


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I see
> Somehow my order to scan.co.uk failed, paypal said the sending of the monies was cancelled???


see even fortune (or paypal) tells you buy 4670 non K


----------



## RCoon (Jan 8, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> see even fortune (or paypal) tells you buy 4670 non K


 
Thank you sir, parts ordered. Aerocool Dead Silence mATX case, MSI Z87M mATX mobo, i5 4670, and a beQuiet! L8 630w modular. OCUK has a terrible choice of PSU's it seems.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 8, 2014)

this superflower looks better deal then L8
case is fancy. has space for rad at the top too .


----------



## RCoon (Jan 8, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> this superflower looks better deal then L8
> case is fancy. has space for rad at the top too .


 
Nice PSU deal, but I was saving pennies going for the beQuiet!. Didn't expect to be buying this for another few weeks, so it went on the credit card for now.
Yeah I figured I'd order it all from the same place, and as Scan didn't have the Prodigy M, I'd go for the next best thing.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 8, 2014)

to me bequite look quite overpriced.
wasnt impressed from their cpu cooler reviewed from tpu. mid range performace at the price of high performance coolers.
if i remember well reviews of their psus was with same conclusion.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 8, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> to me bequite look quite overpriced.
> wasnt impressed from their cpu cooler reviewed from tpu. mid range performace at the price of high performance coolers.
> if i remember well reviews of their psus was with same conclusion.


 
But it's modular 
It got a pretty good review from hexus, they said the efficiency was pretty good considering it was Bronze.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> But it's modular
> It got a pretty good review from hexus, they said the efficiency was pretty good considering it was Bronze.


superflower from link is modular too.
i am not saying they are bad. their price/performance ratio is what i dont like.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 8, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> superflower from link is modular too.
> i am not saying they are bad. their price/performance ratio is what i dont like.


 
That is not modular my friend


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> That is not modular my friend


hm ya 
i dint paid attantion that even there are "connectors on both sides of the cables" sockets at psu wall are missing


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 11, 2014)

any love for some classic robert miles in this clubhouse?










You might remember this if you were in highschool around the mid 90's


----------



## RCoon (Jan 13, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> any love for some classic robert miles in this clubhouse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Listened to this a few times yesterday and was thoroughly imressed. Talk about nostalgia trip, haven't heard the original since I was a kid.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 13, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> any love for some classic robert miles in this clubhouse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That was freak'n sweet!!!
I am a Joe Satriani fan, but that was pretty awesome
Sorry to "invade" your club


----------



## RCoon (Jan 13, 2014)

HammerON said:


> That was freak'n sweet!!!
> I am a Joe Satriani fan, but that was pretty awesome
> Sorry to "invade" your club


 
We get plenty of invaders. Unlike our British counterparts, we're not horribly horribly prejudice 
(Half of us aren't even originally from the UK)


----------



## d1nky (Jan 13, 2014)

anoyone here got a testbench they want to sell or trade?


----------



## RCoon (Jan 13, 2014)

d1nky said:


> anoyone here got a testbench they want to sell or trade?


 
I have a few cardboard boxes...?


----------



## d1nky (Jan 13, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I have a few cardboard boxes...?




thats what im using atm! lol


----------



## RCoon (Jan 20, 2014)

Last night I accidentally knocked over a double whiskey and it dropped inside my PC case. Panicked, hard shutdowned the PC, opened up the top fan filter (cause the aerocool is awesome like that), not a single drop inside, and there was *a lot* of whiskey. The damn dust filter soaked up the whole lot.

Conclusion. PC cases are alcoholics. Thanks for saving my precious cargo aerocool. No more drink for you.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 20, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Last night I accidentally knocked over a double whiskey and it dropped inside my PC case. Panicked, hard shutdowned the PC, opened up the top fan filter (cause the aerocool is awesome like that), not a single drop inside, and there was *a lot* of whiskey. The damn dust filter soaked up the whole lot.
> 
> Conclusion. PC cases are alcoholics. Thanks for saving my precious cargo aerocool. No more drink for you.



Sounds like you need a cleaner


----------



## RCoon (Jan 20, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Sounds like you need a cleaner


 
Probably, there's 3 empty whiskey bottles after the last weekend and a few bowls of mostly eaten pasta. I bought some butter crunches too, but they disappeared somehow before I even got to open them.
Luckily I'm at the gym tonight, I can atone for my sins. In other news, I have a date this saturday, she'll be at the gym tonight as well. Science teacher!


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 20, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Probably, there's 3 empty whiskey bottles after the last weekend and a few bowls of mostly eaten pasta. I bought some butter crunches too, but they disappeared somehow before I even got to open them.
> Luckily I'm at the gym tonight, I can atone for my sins. In other news, I have a date this saturday, she'll be at the gym tonight as well. Science teacher!


 
then do you homework properly


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 20, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Probably, there's 3 empty whiskey bottles after the last weekend and a few bowls of mostly eaten pasta. I bought some butter crunches too, but they disappeared somehow before I even got to open them.
> Luckily I'm at the gym tonight, I can atone for my sins. In other news, I have a date this saturday, she'll be at the gym tonight as well. Science teacher!




You do realize it was the dust that soaked up the whisky?

As for the gym, Im gonna sign up as soon as i get back. So long as they got rowing machines - they can have my money


----------



## RCoon (Jan 20, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> You do realize it was the dust that soaked up the whisky?
> 
> As for the gym, Im gonna sign up as soon as i get back. So long as they got rowing machines - they can have my money


 
The case is only a week or so old!
Ah my gym is free, staff gym! many many treadmills and rowing machines, and these here lady machines too. I avoid those.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 20, 2014)

RCoon said:


> The case is only a week or so old!
> Ah my gym is free, staff gym! many many treadmills and rowing machines, and these here lady machines too. I avoid those.



Unfortunately im not a teacher so i dont qualify for free gym membership. but an easy gym just opened up not even 5mins away from my home and their monthly fee isnt too bad at all.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 21, 2014)

250gb samsung 840 evo's are going for £104 here..


----------



## RCoon (Jan 21, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 250gb samsung 840 evo's are going for £104 here..


 
WHERE?!


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 21, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Probably, there's *3 empty whiskey bottles* after the last weekend and a few bowls of mostly eaten pasta. I bought some butter crunches too, but they disappeared somehow before I even got to open them.
> Luckily I'm at the gym tonight, *I can atone for my sins*. In other news, I have a date this saturday, she'll be at the gym tonight as well. Science teacher!



As a health and fitness manager it is my displeasure to just say, in respect of your nutritional abuse and subsequent atonement - I don't fucking think so! 

Maybe the gym for the next 3 weeks and an abstinence from the alky-ma-hool......  That might work.

And if anyone says detox* without proper reference to abstinence and the natural workings of the kidneys, I'll come back here and ram a supernova sideways up their arse.  I'm pals with Galactus, so there.  And i made Norrin Radd wear pants.

*http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/134385.php


----------



## RCoon (Jan 21, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> As a health and fitness manager it is my displeasure to just say, in respect of your nutritional abuse and subsequent atonement - I don't fucking think so!
> 
> Maybe the gym for the next 3 weeks and an abstinence from the alky-ma-hool......  That might work.
> 
> ...


 
Detox is a filthy lie. No such thing as a detox for anyone except drug users. I don't quite understand why normal people without drug issues even bother using the term and who got it adopted in the first place! The parsley drinks and incessant consumption of nothing but liquids is just insanity for those that believe it is required for their body to recover from a bad stint of food and alcohol.

Needless to say I quit smoking the other day, it's been affecting my gym use lately, doing my 4 miles on the treadmill each night slowly got harder, that and I don't think my date would be too pleased about the habit. I also managed to devastate my right knee last night, but that's what sports support bandages are for right! Gotta take it easy...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 21, 2014)

RCoon said:


> WHERE?!



In hong kong. Paypal me £115 and i will pick one up and mail it to you when i return to the uk. £11 is for sourcing and postage. I should charge £120 as its £140 in scan not inc postage


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 21, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Detox is a filthy lie. No such thing as a detox for anyone except drug users. I don't quite understand why normal people without drug issues even bother using the term and who got it adopted in the first place! The parsley drinks and incessant consumption of nothing but liquids is just insanity for those that believe it is required for their body to recover from a bad stint of food and alcohol.



Ah, I knew i liked you.  A man of truth and knowledge. 

I now have to go to work and see idiots doing mediocre workouts chowing down expensive protein shakes during their 20 minutes talk/rest between sets.  ARSEHOLES!!!  I'm now back on Project 40.  I have till end of March to get ripped, lean and 'impressive' looking.  Though this is after hernia surgery so it's a wee bit tricky.  8 weeks, no supplements, just hard work and gritty determinism to smack down the pride of any and all 'Mens Health' reading, shake shuffling, creatine chowing ass-catastrophes..... 

Oh, RCoon, watch that knee.  Support bandages support - they don't fix.  If your knee is structurally compromised through soft tissue damage (whether it is tendon or muscle, god forbid cartilage) it needs rest - not a wee bandage.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 21, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Ah, I knew i liked you.  A man of truth and knowledge.
> 
> I now have to go to work and see idiots doing mediocre workouts chowing down expensive protein shakes during their 20 minutes talk/rest between sets.  ARSEHOLES!!!  I'm now back on Project 40.  I have till end of March to get ripped, lean and 'impressive' looking.  Though this is after hernia surgery so it's a wee bit tricky.  8 weeks, no supplements, just hard work and gritty determinism to smack down the pride of any and all 'Mens Health' reading, shake shuffling, creatine chowing ass-catastrophes.....
> 
> Oh, RCoon, watch that knee.  Support bandages support - they don't fix.  If your knee is structurally compromised through soft tissue damage (whether it is tendon or muscle, god forbid cartilage) it needs rest - not a wee bandage.


 
Tins of tuna and fish meals just seem to be the nicest way to do all those things, far less pricey, and slightly more enjoyable. Protein choc shakes tastes like treated plastic. Well I have less than the normal amount of ligaments in my left ankle (wear a sports ankle support daily) after I kicked everyones's ass in an endurance race, and I have a genetic thing called bilateral flatfoot syndrome, which sadly is not fixable. I do my best with what I can, and I seem to have far more stamina than any of the idiots that come into the gym and go all guns-blazing and wear themselves out after all of 3 minutes excersize. I usually do Monday Wednesday and Friday, but I'm taking wednesday off on the account of possibly having damaged the cartilage in my right knee.



FreedomEclipse said:


> In hong kong. Paypal me £115 and i will pick one up and mail it to you when i return to the uk. £11 is for sourcing and postage. I should charge £120 as its £140 in scan not inc postage


Ah good offer but no can do, gotta get me a car soon, if it all works out with this lady ill need a way to travel to newark.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 21, 2014)

Well.... the offer stands. Ive looked for RAM mainly but there seems to be a shortage around here - the only enthusiast kits i can seem to find are Adata, Corsair Vengeance and Kingston Hyper X (ones with the blue/white LP heatsink) anything above 1866mhz seems a little harder to get, otherwise budget ram (with no heatsink) around 1333-1600mhz seems to be plentiful . SSD wise Samsung 840 evo's and pro's seem to be the staple of any computer shop. a few Sandisk Extreme II's but Plextor M5 Pro's seem extremely popular here - they are priced higher then 840evos.

didnt get time to check out hard drive prices but if youre interested then pm me. if you want 3.5" drives i can only take a few as a stack of 5 are quite weighty.

Also beware of warranty. some of the manufacturers might want you to take it back to where you bought it for a replacement.

I havent bought anything as yet but i was looking to get some Kingston Hyper X Beast RAM to match my current set but those are quite hard to find and in very limited supply


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 22, 2014)

Price of 8GB ram kit freedom?
Also just wondering if anyone know how much could i sell Intel Core i3 530,Asus P7H55-M and Corsair 400W PSU?


----------



## RCoon (Jan 22, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> Also just wondering if anyone know how much could i sell Intel Core i3 530,Asus P7H55-M and Corsair 400W PSU?



£140 maybe at a push? Depends how bloody awful the PSU is too.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 22, 2014)

The Corsair CX400W is still an amazing PSU, much better than the 430w they have. Powered a lot of my graphics card i bought like 8800GT,GTX460 and currently my GTX 660 non ti. Still going strong after 4-5 years.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 22, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> Price of 8GB ram kit freedom?



what speed you looking for? I wont be back there for a while as I gotta hang with family but I will update you as soon as i can. Is there any specific brand you are looking for? compared to the last time i was here, RAM seems to have almost vanished from shops, there were so many different brands to choose from last time.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 22, 2014)

1600mhz and don't mind which brand kingston or corsair etc.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 23, 2014)

Well.... Its around £50 for a Kingston Hyper X 1600Mhz kit (blue/white heatsink) ebuyer are selling for £64. 

At that price is honestly not worth it at least not after i take my cut for sourcing & P&P. dont forget the warranty - Kingston always wants you to return it to the retailer. 

for corsair vengeance, youre looking at paying £60 ebuyer are doing it for £68 - you can RMA to corsair directly because their awesome like that but again - not worth it after i take my cut for sourcing & P&P

I could haggle but i dont think it would do much good. 

Its the SSDs that are cheap here 256GB 840 Evo for £104 is pure madness. Im debating buying spending at least £500 buying some, shipping it back to the UK and id get about £100 profit if i sell them right.


Otherwise Inflation has played a rather big part in Hong Kong sadly - 5-6years back shit used to be VERY cheap. technology is almost as expensive as the UK so its not really worth the effort. I could haggle but i think even merchants are tighter with their profit margins. depending what it is youre buying they might knock some $$$ off. Im guessing maybe $10-30 off the ram but £1 = 12HKD so the savings arent exactly huge.

thats just the way things are sadly.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ah okay fair enough, bit random to ask but what about prices of japanese games on ps3 and vita??
I'm interested in Gundam breaker and Shin gundam musou game.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 23, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well.... Its around £50 for a Kingston Hyper X 1600Mhz kit (blue/white heatsink) ebuyer are selling for £64.
> 
> At that price is honestly not worth it at least not after i take my cut for sourcing & P&P. dont forget the warranty - Kingston always wants you to return it to the retailer.
> 
> ...


 
What are prices like on CPU coolers? Specifically AIO's, looking for a dirt cheap one.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 23, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> Ah okay fair enough, bit random to ask but what about prices of japanese games on ps3 and vita??
> I'm interested in Gundam breaker and Shin gundam musou game.





RCoon said:


> What are prices like on CPU coolers? Specifically AIO's, looking for a dirt cheap one.



Should have asked me this before i went back there - now im gonna have to make a 3rd trip  all in good time. 

I am unsure about AIO coolers currently. I didnt see that many on sale but i will have another dig around when i have time


----------



## RCoon (Jan 23, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Should have asked me this before i went back there - now im gonna have to make a 3rd trip  all in good time.
> 
> I am unsure about AIO coolers currently. I didnt see that many on sale but i will have another dig around when i have time


 
Don't worry, don't go out of your way it's just me being curious, not like I even need it.

In other news, I got my Rev 2.0 780 to hit 1206mhz core... ON STOCK VOLTS HEUHEUHEUEHUEUHEUE


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 23, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Should have asked me this before i went back there - now im gonna have to make a 3rd trip  all in good time.



Lol if its cheaper than £45 then i might be interested haha.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 23, 2014)

I doubt they will let it go for that price. Its almost insulting. I can ask for their best price but im not gonna lowball them for it just for one kit. If you buy 3 or 4 kits then maybe there might be some window to ball  them hard - slip it in as a joke and see if they pick up the ball and run with it but not just for 1 kit


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 23, 2014)

The price of gundam kits i'm not interested in at this moment as i import mine just fine.  Just the price of the PS3 games is what i want know.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 23, 2014)

Im talking about ram not gundam kits,  that was what you were looking for aint it? I can do gundam kits but i will have to charge more because it's a big box


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh lol haha well if ram kits not really worth getting over there then no worries.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 23, 2014)

Ram kits are not worth it - SSDs are though so if youre in the market for one then its something i can get. If i dont buy anything by the end of my stay here then i may as well grab 5 or 6 256GB 840 evos and make some £120ish profit.


----------



## vega22 (Jan 23, 2014)

got one of those cheap korean screens on its way, cant wait for it to turn up and kick my gpu in the stones xD


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 26, 2014)

marsey99 said:


> got one of those cheap korean screens on its way, cant wait for it to turn up and kick my gpu in the stones xD




Im also debating this, Either I get some Philips Fidelio X1 headphones for about £200'ish as i need to replace the cable that comes with it or i buy myself a 27" Crossover monitor which will cost abou £300'ish cuz i want something a bit decent


----------



## vega22 (Jan 26, 2014)

£220 plus any import tax i  get stung with.

should be her by the end of this week


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 4, 2014)

I ran out of syrup, so honey will just have to do.








I still have an 840 Pro on the way


----------



## RCoon (Feb 5, 2014)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=BU-012-OG

Filthy advertising tactics OCUK, they're making out the 7700K has 12 cores, but thanks to that stupid "*" they can get away with calling 4 CPU cores and 8 GPU cores "12 cores".


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 5, 2014)

Coon, i love that sig man


----------



## RCoon (Feb 5, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Coon, i love that sig man


 
What can I say, it caught my eye and tickled me


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 5, 2014)

It suits your avatar perfectly, its like stereo


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## RCoon (Feb 6, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


>












This guy is also a pretty awesome pianist, covers a lot of TV Show and game pieces


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 13, 2014)

sorry, but whenever i see anything with 'Avenger(s)' THIS starts playing in my head..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 13, 2014)

SSDs 4 Sale


----------



## RCoon (Feb 13, 2014)

I am currently of the mind to theme my build a bit more. Half tempted to see if I can trade my Gigabyte 780 for an MSI gaming version with somebody, or even trade it for the MSI gaming 290. Also looking at replacing my cooler with the CM V10 GTS and removing the enermax fans (very kindly purchased from the54thvoid) and replacing them all with shiny corsair's which d1nky didn't want me to buy off of him!
Anybody got some MSI Gaming cards they wanna trade?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 13, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I am currently of the mind to theme my build a bit more. Half tempted to see if I can trade my Gigabyte 780 for an MSI gaming version with somebody, or even trade it for the MSI gaming 290. Also looking at replacing my cooler with the CM V10 GTS and removing the enermax fans (very kindly purchased from the54thvoid) and replacing them all with shiny corsair's which d1nky didn't want me to buy off of him!
> Anybody got some MSI Gaming cards they wanna trade?



Holy shit man, you will want some new SSDs with that new theme.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 13, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Holy shit man, you will want some new SSDs with that new theme.


 
I already have one of those things, and it AINT RED AND BLACK POOPYHEAD


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 13, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I already have one of those things, and it AINT RED AND BLACK POOPYHEAD



Oh no worries man - Hey look i got some red & Black auto paint lying around here, I could do a spray for you - cost you a little extra - special decals cost more. 

What's that?? you want all 5 for raid sexyness? Sure man sure - you got my paypal


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## d1nky (Feb 23, 2014)

cool avatar freedom!!

anyone got some old dirty unused gfx cards they want to send me for killing purposes??

may even video it, just ran 3d11 all the way through artifacting still got an ok score lol


----------



## RCoon (Feb 23, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


>



That new avatar is awesome bro. Also it's been pretty quiet around here as of late, and I haven't been online all week on account of taking the week off and being poor until Friday. Then I went out for a meal and bought a shedload of hooch and waffles, and am now poor yet again.


----------



## d1nky (Feb 23, 2014)

i havent been in this thread in ages tbh

work sucks when ya always skint!!


----------



## RCoon (Feb 23, 2014)

d1nky said:


> work sucks when ya always skint!!



It's not so bad, get a car, then you'll be truly skint, then get a hosue/flat, then you'll be a sad man with £20 spare a month. Not so bad though, I'm a lot happier now I'm in the green and can afford a few nice meals out and whiskey during the course of a month.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## RCoon (Feb 26, 2014)

Newegg are coming to the UK in March

http://www.engadget.com/2014/02/23/newegg-launching-in-europe-uk/

Sounds good to me, but I don't want to engage in their stupid rebate shenanigens.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 26, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Newegg are coming to the UK in March
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2014/02/23/newegg-launching-in-europe-uk/
> 
> Sounds good to me, but I don't want to engage in their stupid rebate shenanigens.


 
I am sceptical that they will be able to compete in price terms with companies such as Amazon, but hopefully they will...... I too agree about the rebate crap..... would rather have a 5% discount voucher (or something) off my next purchase.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 26, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> I am sceptical that they will be able to compete in price terms with companies such as Amazon, but hopefully they will...... I too agree about the rebate crap..... would rather have a 5% discount voucher (or something) off my next purchase.


 
We've been discussing this this morning. I'm also pretty sceptical. They are going to have to compete with a hell of a lot more etailers here than in the US where they seem to reign supreme. Here we have at least a dozen very strong competitors. I don't buy GPU's from amazon though, as they tend to be badly priced compared to other etailers like Scan or OCUK. Amazon Prime is changing though, to £80 a year only, so you're forced to have LoveFilm. I use Netflix, which is far better than LoveFilm, and has some specific series only available on there. I don't like having services forced down my throat, so my Amazon Prime subscription is going to end and not be renewed. Newegg might bring their Premiere service with them, but we'll see if it actually makes financial sense over a year period.


----------



## Techtu (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm stuck between Bit Defender & Kaspersky which would you go for and where's the cheapest place to buy either from?


----------



## RCoon (Mar 3, 2014)

Techtu said:


> I'm stuck between Bit Defender & Kaspersky which would you go for and where's the cheapest place to buy either from?


 
Avast, Avira or MSE. Never understood why people pay for AV anymore, in days past I used to pirate Bitdefender and ESET NOD32, but then I came around to being legitimate about everything, and didn't see why I should pay for AV when the free ones are just as good.

If you're set on paying for AV for some reason, just check Amazon.


----------



## Techtu (Mar 3, 2014)

It's not so much for me, but I've noticed a real difference in the rate of repairs I have since installing Kaspersky, obviously the repairs are usually virus related thus would like adequate protection to make my busy life that little less busy.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 3, 2014)

Techtu said:


> It's not so much for me, but I've noticed a real difference in the rate of repairs I have since installing Kaspersky, obviously the repairs are usually virus related thus would like adequate protection to make my busy life that little less busy.


 
Where on earth do you get viruses from? It's relatively impossible to get infected unless you click a ridiculous download button, download some pirated software/music/games that are mysteriously rar'd and passworded, or open spam email.


----------



## Techtu (Mar 3, 2014)

And that is what they do.... ALOT!!! See my point now?


----------



## RCoon (Mar 3, 2014)

Techtu said:


> And that is what they do.... ALOT!!! See my point now?


 
Ah, it's a PICNIC problem. Problem In Chair Not In Computer.


----------



## Techtu (Mar 3, 2014)

Aha, never heard that one before... Got a feeling I could be quoting that a lot from now on, don't know if you've followed one of my older threads :Stuarts Rig? He isn't that great when it comes to being safe online and most I know can be just as bad! Think I'll give BitDefender a try as that's the cheaper of the two at the moment but still with good reviews.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 3, 2014)

Techtu said:


> Aha, never heard that one before... Got a feeling I could be quoting that a lot from now on, don't know if you've followed one of my older threads :Stuarts Rig? He isn't that great when it comes to being safe online and most I know can be just as bad! Think I'll give BitDefender a try as that's the cheaper of the two at the moment but still with good reviews.


 
The short while i was with Bitdefender it was pretty great  Kaspersky is a bit of a hardware hog though.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 3, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Ah, it's a PICNIC problem. Problem In Chair Not In Computer.



Sums up almost 95% of all tech related issues.  Like it. 

In fact it would explain my poor hit reg in BF4.....


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 3, 2014)

Kaspsersky is free with barclays online banking. I use that.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 5, 2014)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-238-MS
Gosh-golly I don't think I can resist this kind of deal on a card I desperately want. Should I attempt to sell my 780 so I can bask in MSI Gaming glory?


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 5, 2014)

HURRY UP AND BUY MY 6970's so i can afford that!


----------



## RCoon (Mar 5, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> HURRY UP AND BUY MY 6970's so i can afford that!


 
The US be super jelly about our wicked sick 290X prices and full availability


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 5, 2014)

RCoon said:


> The US be super jelly about our wicked sick 290X prices and full availability


Silly Mining americans...


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 5, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Kaspsersky is free with barclays online banking. I use that.



You mean you paid for the Kaspersky with the shitty interest rate given. At least you get something :'(


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 5, 2014)

Fourstaff said:


> You mean you paid for the Kaspersky with the shitty interest rate given. At least you get something :'(


Have no money anyway  whats 2 pence after tax anyway...


----------



## RCoon (Mar 5, 2014)

Not gonna jump on it with my credit card unless I get a sale with my card, but god I hope I get the chance!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 9, 2014)

Having trouble buying Supreme Commander Gold Edition I get to the screen where it asks for my details but wont let me buy the damn game - If someone can buy the game and gift it to me. i will paypal you the cash

::EDIT::

Or if you prefer i pp you cash first - thats fine with me

Problem solved thanks to Rcoon!


----------



## RCoon (Mar 9, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Having trouble buying Supreme Commander Gold Edition I get to the screen where it asks for my details but wont let me buy the damn game - If someone can buy the game and gift it to me. i will paypal you the cash
> 
> ::EDIT::
> 
> ...



How's the SSD sale goin?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 9, 2014)

just sold the last one on ebay not long ago. couldn't say that i made a profit but i broke even at least.

It was a bad gamble to say the least and i should have just stuck to the idea of getting a Samsung Note 3


----------



## RCoon (Mar 10, 2014)

Get in here if you want to enter an EU hardware giveaway

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/giveaway-eu-uk-only-amd-750k.198693/#post-3077637

I might be putting up some more hardware too, including custom W/C parts.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 10, 2014)

I would take part but i have no hardware that can run it 

on a more amusing note - i picked up the guitar for the first time in 3 or 4 years today. my fingers just dont seem to move like they used to


----------



## RCoon (Mar 10, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I would take part but i have no hardware that can run it
> 
> on a more amusing note - i picked up the guitar for the first time in 3 or 4 years today. my fingers just dont seem to move like they used to



Ah I totally feel your pain, used to be able to play stairway to heaven, now I can only just play the first 2 minutes!


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 10, 2014)

RCoon said:


> including custom W/C parts.


Would be up for those! hahah I'd rather someone else gets your lovely CPU i think i've got enough cores sitting idle


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 11, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Ah I totally feel your pain, used to be able to play stairway to heaven, now I can only just play the first 2 minutes!


Playing isn't so tricky for me its remembering the bloody songs but I feel you're pain too


----------



## RCoon (Mar 11, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Would be up for those! hahah I'd rather someone else gets your lovely CPU i think i've got enough cores sitting idle


 
Make sure you join the EK Rad giveaway then!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 11, 2014)

I was linked to this article in the morning http://huzlers.com/valentines-day-tragedy-teen-masturbated-56-times-straight-dying-heart-attack/

so hilariously tragic. I can imagine some *#ForeverAlone *parodies surfacing on imgur or reddit.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 11, 2014)

Tragic I better warn a few mates what they are risking


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 12, 2014)

Just had an order from overclockers come in... Got my O-Rings for my keyboard and the PK-3 TIM i ordered but no tangfastics 

I think im gonna go hide in a corner and cry for a while.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 12, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just had an order from overclockers come in... Got my O-Rings for my keyboard and the PK-3 TIM i ordered but no tangfastics
> 
> I think im gonna go hide in a corner and cry for a while.


 
Really? That's very strange of them. Blame the economy.

I was going to order some little bits from there to add to my hardware giveaways next week, but that could be the deal breaker.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 12, 2014)

well Its probably down to the fact that I wanted my stuff delivered by second class - its not as if i was in a rush and i wanted to save a few quid.

I can see this being a "no soup for you!" kind of situation. Im disappointed but i cant say that i didnt see it coming.

I was damn well looking forward to it though. What else am i supposed to chew on during my late night League sessions?

::EDIT::

Changes have been made, Rubber O-Rings have been installed and the system has been re-greased. Prolimatech says no burn in times but im not seeing that much difference in temps so far and ive just put my system through 10 runs of metro2033 bench with everything turned on....

so far im noticing my CPU being around 2-3'c cooler during that bench but not much change while idle.

on the GPU side, it still has to deliver, there isnt much change at all.

::EDIT 2::

Actually idle temps are pretty good with the PK3 on my GPU. gonna need to monitor temps a little more when it comes to gaming but for the time being im fairly happy.

the coil whine on my 680s also seems to have gone but i dont know how long thats going to last


----------



## RCoon (Mar 12, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> late night League sessions



What kind of league?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 12, 2014)

league of legends of course, I got dragged back into playing that damn game.

Edited my previous post also just so ya know


----------



## RCoon (Mar 12, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> league of legends of course, I got dragged back into playing that damn game.
> 
> Edited my previous post also just so ya know


 
I saw, never repasted GPU's before I went into watercooling, and haven't done it since. As fo LoL, i stopped playing and started in DotA 2, but I have a lot of time and money invested into LoL. EU West server I assume?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 12, 2014)

yeah bud. Im still nooby lol. I was real into it about 4-5 years ago then i just stopped playing when the friend i used to pal up with moved overseas.

Ive only just started playing again and im adjusting to it slowly


----------



## RCoon (Mar 12, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yeah bud. Im still nooby lol. I was real into it about 4-5 years ago then i just stopped playing when the friend i used to pal up with moved overseas.
> 
> Ive only just started playing again and im adjusting to it slowly


 
Nothing quite like stretching those hex core mucles and 680 SLI abs on a graphically intensive game like league. Turn VSync off, what ridiculous FPS are you gettin'?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 12, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Nothing quite like stretching those hex core mucles and 680 SLI abs on a graphically intensive game like league. Turn VSync off, what ridiculous FPS are you gettin'?



Its an ongoing joke with me and a few others thats been going on since i was 18. I have the most powerful hardware out of ALL of our group. but what do i do? I play guildwars..

With everything turned up i think i get at least 200fps though I could easily reach 800fps in guildwars 1 i think, though there are a lot more polygons and stuff in that game.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 12, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its an ongoing joke with me and a few others thats been going on since i was 18. I have the most powerful hardware out of ALL of our group. but what do i do? I play guildwars..
> 
> With everything turned up i think i get at least 200fps though I could easily reach 800fps in guildwars 1 i think, though there are a lot more polygons and stuff in that game.


 
Guild Wars 1 is still my favourite MMO I think... Too much time spent in that


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 12, 2014)

I havent played it for a long time, Theres not that much to do in it. Once you've had your fill of exploring and pve the only thing thats left is to go RA or JQ, maybe some GvG or HA if you got the time and the people. the game is pretty much dead now sadly or that seemed to be the case when i last logged on (which was last year some time)


----------



## RCoon (Mar 12, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I havent played it for a long time, Theres not that much to do in it. Once you've had your fill of exploring and pve the only thing thats left is to go RA or JQ, maybe some GvG or HA if you got the time and the people. the game is pretty much dead now sadly or that seemed to be the case when i last logged on (which was last year some time)


 
I haven't touched it in about 2 or 3 years. Played GW2 with some friends but got bored real fast. Just been dropping time in Path of Exile a lot lately, and playing newly released singleplayer timewasters like Strider, Thief, Starpoint Gemini II, etc Star Citizen dogfighting module should come out soon and take my attention, but I have a feeling Star Citizen is going to be a crapshoot when it comes together. Elite: Dangerous looks more like Freelancer, which is the exact game I want to play. Sadly I backed the other game.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 12, 2014)

too bad Titanfall didnt live up to the hype eh.

I dont play much these days, only really been logging into LoL and occasionally some BF4. I guess im gonna drop some time into supreme commander 1 now but only on single player for the time being.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 12, 2014)

Playing DoTa 2 personally.... Gaming has taking a hit recently...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 12, 2014)

Well, its not so much gaming taking a hit but there hasnt been that many great games that are just screaming to be played. Lets face it. BF4 is still bugged, People hate origin, GRID 2 turned out to be pants - nobody plays it anymore. Guildwars 2 might be decent but i hate it. Not a fan of titanfall - If the price drops however then im willing to pick it up, otherwise no. Darksouls II is supposed to be good but Im not really into the whole 3rd person style games. and its not out for the PC yet.

I used to enjoy TF2 but i dont play it because Im elitist and I dont want to play with people who DIDNT PAY for the game. plus hats mean absolutely nothing to me so there goes the whole reason behind the need to play that game.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 13, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I used to enjoy TF2 but i dont play it because



When they added hats I stopped playing. Me and my friends used to play it daily for hours, one of them even has every achievement in game. The hats were crossing the line, so we quit. As for games, they all suck. I feel I missed out on the Dark Souls bandwagon, so I'm gonna try to get into the 2nd one and complete that.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 13, 2014)

really hope they release that new tom clancy game on PC looks fracking great


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 13, 2014)

Just a thought,

If NCsoft actually made GW1 F2P and add a monetary transaction system to the game. Add some sort of 'limitation of F2P accounts - Maybe make it so there are places they cant go or weapons/armours they cant purchase from NPCs or other players, they could potentially bring the game back to life. Obviously GW2 will still be their main focus but i know a hell of a lot of people that quit GW2 to go back to GW1 or other games.


Right now, GW1 is more or less on autopilot - the same events every year. No skill balancing maybe the occasional bug/exploit fix but thats about it. the devs dont touch the game.

I know GW1 and its expansions can be found for dirty cheap. but its because people still have to pay for the game that throws up a barrier. I am 100% certain that if they made it F2P that servers would be busy again.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 15, 2014)

never really played GW at all... not much of a MMORPG person


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 15, 2014)

well the game is F2P - no sub based but i mean make it completely free, because right now you need to buy the damn game first before you can play it


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 15, 2014)

I used to play GW1 which i loved so much before GW2 got released. I stopped years ago and decided to try play game again but soon as i logged on i noticed all my items are gone.
Pretty much my GW1 account got hacked so i decided i'm not going play it again now,then got GW2 and i absolutely loved it,then got point i'm on my own playing it after my friends stopped,got bit boring =/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 15, 2014)

My Gw account got hacked too. Support wouldn't give me a hand restoring my account so i ebay'd some ectos and restored it myself


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 15, 2014)

Lol i couldn't do that i had nothing. I had a near perfect Long Sword which took me ages to find the skin i wanted,since there was lot of other swords named same but looked different.
Which was this one:






Anyways just wondering i have 2x2GB Corsair Vengeance ram kit which has these heatsink:


Spoiler










If i as install different set of 2x2GB Corsair Vengeance with different heatsink would it cause any like compatibility issues or lose dual channel?
I'd assume it be fine because they all run the same CAS latency and voltage.
I am looking into upgrading my current system soon and want run 8GB ram.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 16, 2014)

the total value of my account ran into billions.... 8 characters with at least 3 elite armour sets each, and god knows how many rare weapons like chaos axes, celestial compasses, storm bows - the list goes on....

I bought a stack of 250 ectos, i think they sold for 8k each at the time and that still wasnt enough. I needed 1 & 1/2 stack of Z-keys which sell for 7.5-7.7k each before my account was almost 1:1 restored. However there were some weapons and other items I could never recover. I could buy the weapons again but it would be hard finding one with the same stats, So i restored my account the best i could.


Before i sold my soul to the devil and bought stuff from gold sellers potentially breaking the games ToS I wrote NCsoft support an angry email of utmost disappointment.

Here I am, a huge fan of the game who has dedicated 7 years painstakingly building his account, The PRIDE and JOY of the years of hard work grinding away at the game and you insult me by treating me like its all my fault my account got hacked and whats even more insulting is that RUNESCAPE a free game restores hacked accounts for its users.

Not only have you destroyed whatever love left i have for the game by denying any help in getting back into the game you also made sure I will never purchase another Anet/NCsoft title.

I have never used my account for any activity that would be in breach of the ToS but I dont take kindly to being treated as the perpetrator after i have lost so many years of progress.

========


NCsoft didnt have any feelings either way so i told them to go fuck themselves and to shove GW2 up their ass

then i went to buy ectos.... But for 8 months i was totally livid and totally bitter about GW1 and being let down by support. It got to a point where id randomly start pointing at people on the street and shouting "unforgivable!". Id wake up at night in a cold sweat thinking the hacker would come back and take what little is left of my account...

I never touched the game for 8 months while i was being bitter about it. and i kept bringing the topic up every time i went out to meet friends and they all thought i was crazy.


Its like waking up to find your warcraft account deleted...


Well, Needless to say i bought GW2 anyway. I still didnt want to spend much time in it because even on day 1 accounts were getting hacked and cleaned out.

It will always be one of them stigma's with me when purchasing an Anet/NCsoft product. I will always fear my account getting hacked, cleaned out and support not lifting a finger to do anything about it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 16, 2014)

Well it's good thing getting gold in GW2 is slightly easier than GW1. Getting decent armour aswell but the choice of design for armour is a joke compared to GW1. I too had like 3 15k Armour set when i played GW1 all gone and all weapons,dye,materials and other items gone. Emailed them and got crap reply too so i gave up on GW1.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 16, 2014)

Just buy ectos from gold sellers lol. It breaches GWs ToS but when you lose the will to play because support wont do anything about it then that goes against your reason for buying the game. An eye for an eye


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 16, 2014)

Well too late for to start playing again, i got other games to play atm like Dark Souls 2,Fifa 14 and Gundam Extreme Vs Full Boost too play atm.
I am looking into upgrading my late next month hopefully,will there be anything better than this for the money:
http://www.scan.co.uk/savedbasket/396749de6ccf4a4e93ded2b7f273fd83
Bare in mind i am only getting 4GB kit because it should be compatible with my current ram kit,giving me 8GB ram in total. 
Would love to go intel route again but being a student just can't justify spending more than 300 to get decent i5 upgrade when i could get a AMD 6 core for 200-250pound with new PSU aswell. 
I also only use my computer to game occasionally  since i play console more now due to my friendship group lol, and finally use it to do uni work and soon job to be either C programming,java programming and web developing etc.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 16, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well too late for to start playing again, i got other games to play atm like Dark Souls 2,Fifa 14 and Gundam Extreme Vs Full Boost too play atm.
> I am looking into upgrading my late next month hopefully,will there be anything better than this for the money:
> http://www.scan.co.uk/savedbasket/396749de6ccf4a4e93ded2b7f273fd83
> Bare in mind i am only getting 4GB kit because it should be compatible with my current ram kit,giving me 8GB ram in total.
> ...



why don't you drop the AMD setup and buy a used i7 for your system? you've pretty much got everything else set


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 16, 2014)

Probably sound stupid or arrogant but i would prefer get brand new for CPU, because i wouldn't know how extensive the previous owner has used the CPU,whether its been overclocked or been stressed 24/7 since day 1.
Also is it even possible get a i7 with motherboard, 4gb ram kit and power supply for 250pound? I know intel holds their value really well in market,which is why i honestly don't believe i could get combo for less than 250.
I would buy hard drives used or graphics card since i tend to upgrade those lot more frequently than i do with CPU.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 18, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> Probably sound stupid or arrogant but i would prefer get brand new for CPU, because i wouldn't know how extensive the previous owner has used the CPU,whether its been overclocked or been stressed 24/7 since day 1.
> Also is it even possible get a i7 with motherboard, 4gb ram kit and power supply for 250pound? I know intel holds their value really well in market,which is why i honestly don't believe i could get combo for less than 250.
> I would buy hard drives used or graphics card since i tend to upgrade those lot more frequently than i do with CPU.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/1512...ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=95&ff19=0
£100?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 18, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> Probably sound stupid or arrogant but i would prefer get brand new for CPU, because i wouldn't know how extensive the previous owner has used the CPU,whether its been overclocked or been stressed 24/7 since day 1.
> Also is it even possible get a i7 with motherboard, 4gb ram kit and power supply for 250pound? I know intel holds their value really well in market,which is why i honestly don't believe i could get combo for less than 250.
> I would buy hard drives used or graphics card since i tend to upgrade those lot more frequently than i do with CPU.


Yes, as Bo$$ says, I think you could if you shop around, when I sell my CPU, Motherboard and Ram (although just an 8GB kit) I would not expect more than around 200 for it which would leave a punter 50 quid to get a reasonable PSU.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 18, 2014)

Well i could probably install i7 1156 chips into my current motherboard and get another 4GB? If thats possible then i wouldn't necessary need buy a motherboard and get new PSU aswell.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2014)

Sounds like a plan but personally id beef up that PSU a little. No need to go totally overboard but you can get some good 500-600w units for a good price these days.

You probably already know that your board limits your overclocking options so theres no need to harp on about it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Yeah i would be upgrading the PSU aswell,although has anyone bought used CPU? How has it been for you for past 2-3 years? Because thats my issue with it at the moment,my i3 which i've had for 2-3 years overclocked performance isn't the same as it used to be on daily drive of things i do.
Edit:
I noticed in benchmark the FX6300 performs higher than the old i7?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 19, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> Yeah i would be upgrading the PSU aswell,although has anyone bought used CPU? How has it been for you for past 2-3 years? Because thats my issue with it at the moment,my i3 which i've had for 2-3 years overclocked performance isn't the same as it used to be on daily drive of things i do.
> Edit:
> I noticed in benchmark the FX6300 performs higher than the old i7?



Well, I cant speak for others, but I swapped my 2500k with moonpigs 3930k last year. Its been great chugging away at 4.6Ghz since. I think its best if you can get a CPU off a TPU member rather then some random on ebay or gumtree


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 19, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well i could probably install i7 1156 chips into my current motherboard and get another 4GB? If thats possible then i wouldn't necessary need buy a motherboard and get new PSU aswell.



If you do look to upgrade CPU don't forget about Xeons (X34xx). Actually they will support 32GB (8GB DIMMS) and not just 4GB ones like on the "consumer" CPUs.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 21, 2014)

Dabs, the useless fools

_"Morning,_

_We've received the replacement, only to find it also has a fault. I understand these items are refurbs, but to have to arrange a second RMA for a faulty device is not the kind of thing we expect. The replacement device has a common issue, where when the device is powered on, the screen just flickers constantly. This is a loose battery connection issue, but I'd rather not correct this myself in case it voids any warranty these devices have with you._

_I'd like to arrange a second RMA for this device with you if that's at all possible. Only this time I'd ask if you could please do some form of quality check before it gets sent out so we actually get a working one this time.
Thanks
Nathan L"_

I wasn't too sarcastic was I?


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 21, 2014)

you cant ever be too sarcastic


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 21, 2014)

Hope they appreciate it, some people don't have the brain capacity to understand sarcasm


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 21, 2014)

Fourstaff said:


> Hope they appreciate it, some people don't have the brain capacity to understand sarcasm *and irony*


 +1


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 21, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Dabs, the useless fools
> 
> _"Morning,_
> 
> ...




What did you buy?


----------



## RCoon (Mar 21, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> What did you buy?


 
6 Nexus 7's for work, 5 were fine, 1 had a damaged screen, the replacement has a faulty battery.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 21, 2014)

RCoon said:


> 6 Nexus 7's for work, 5 were fine, 1 had a damaged screen, the replacement has a faulty battery.



I had similar problem with my HTC one X on vodafone. I now have a shiny new HTC one free of charge.. works to be on top of the situation


----------



## RCoon (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, after seeing all the hype behind Dark Souls as a franchise, I finally installed my steam version of the first game last night, and extracted the DSFix that supposedly fixes all the bugs. I played it for maybe 30-45mins.

I don't understand this game. I only died twice after 45 mins, so the death mechanic didn't bother me. The whole game is horribly broken, and is by far one of the worst ports I've ever seen in my history of gaming. How and why did they get people to buy this trainwreck? There isn't even a freaking sound options menu!!!


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 27, 2014)

Welllllllll I've just procured a Gainward GTX 780 Phantom 'GLH' thats the most i've ever spent on a single computer part

Will arrive with my keyboard on the 7th or so


----------



## RCoon (Mar 27, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Welllllllll I've just procured a Gainward GTX 780 Phantom 'GLH' thats the most i've ever spent on a single computer part
> 
> Will arrive with my keyboard on the 7th or so



Welcome to the 780 club


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 27, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Well, after seeing all the hype behind Dark Souls as a franchise, I finally installed my steam version of the first game last night, and extracted the DSFix that supposedly fixes all the bugs. I played it for maybe 30-45mins.
> 
> I don't understand this game. I only died twice after 45 mins, so the death mechanic didn't bother me. The whole game is horribly broken, and is by far one of the worst ports I've ever seen in my history of gaming. How and why did they get people to buy this trainwreck? There isn't even a freaking sound options menu!!!



The guy behind the first one acknowledges they didn't really try to make a decent PC version.  It seems now what they have done is the opposite - they used PC graphics to flog the console version (of the sequel) and the console fans aren't happy that they have been 'misled'.  The sequel is definitely 'supposed' to be a joint release between consoles and PC and not a port.

But yeah, the first is well recognised as being a complete abortion of a port.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 27, 2014)

Oops....

Just ordered a GTX 780Ti Classified Hydro Copper from Scan.  

On the plus side, it means a stupidly cheap water blocked (front and back) and BIOS modified Titan is coming to the BST thread.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 27, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> BST thread



PM me when it goes up please. Stock cooler on it?


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 27, 2014)

RCoon said:


> PM me when it goes up please. Stock cooler on it?



I'd feel guilty selling to you - last time i did you had financial woes. 

Also, I have the stock cooler in box but it is currently front and back covered with EK blocks and backplate.  Once I have my Classy in my set up (bought some Koolance quick disconnects too) and i'm happy it's working, I'll put her up (probably in the next couple of weeks).  I'll still PM you.  I'm looking at £400 perhaps but I'll see - could go lower for the charity of it but most importantly, I'll not sell it to anyone I don't regularly see posting, i.e. it's only going to be FS to the TPU family, not the BST thread sharks.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 27, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> I'd feel guilty selling to you - last time i did you had financial woes


 
It's no problem, I'm tip top these days!
It was a perfect storm. I started a new job, they hadn't paid me for over 2 months, and my 780 was destroyed because of my own faults removing some heatsinks, which warranted a new GPU. It was the worst 3 months of my life  Had to use my credit card to pay rent, and I was down to my last £100 credit.

Besides that I'd sell my 780 equally cheap on the old forums too, which should cover half the costs anyway. I'd prefer the stock cooler, as my case could really use the hot air being blown out the back. Not to mention my previous 780 on a reference cooler hit 1201 mhz at stock volts and didn't go past 74 degrees. I have great faith in the cooler!

EDIT: I will note there's a dubious shark from the UK who goes on the trade forums and tries to severely low ball everything. I don't remember his name, but he joined purely for the trade forums, and hasn't posted anywhere else. I remember him asking to buy my old W/C system for pennies on the pound.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 27, 2014)

£400 for a titan sounds delicious.

Sadly my 680s are still beasting and even more so since i learned that 2GB cards are plenty to drive 2560x1440 res. I think im gonna be partnered up with these 680s for a long time to come, all i have to do is fight off the urge to buy new shiny things.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 27, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> fight off the urge to buy new shiny things



Impossible fight my friend. A rig is never done, you just run out of money!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 27, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Impossible fight my friend. A rig is never done, you just run out of money!



At the moment, getting a 27" is higher up on the tobuylist....closely followed by a Galaxy Note 3 or a HTC One M8. Ive always wanted a HTC handset but lack of MicroSD just totally put me off it every time, Swappable battery would be nice but not important.

Do want! but at the moment Im sorta in a transition period. I need to earn enough cash to go back to HK for a longer period so i can get myself set up there on a more permanent basis and live a generally better life then the continuous struggle here in the UK. If neither then i need to get a different job, This last month of work is really grinding on me and Its gotten to a point where I have no interest or love for it at all but i keep going back because thats the only way to get paid.

Currently being scheduled for 45hrs p/w  for April, I can turn around and say I dont want that much work and im well within my right as my contract allows me to be more flexible but at the same time I had to ask a for work from another manager because mine isnt giving me any and wont even talk to me. So either i shrug off most of the shifts im given and work weekends only while i look for a new job and pretty much throw the favour back in that managers face or i put up with it and hate life even more but at the same time i need that fucking money..... *HNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG.......*


----------



## RCoon (Mar 27, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> At the moment, getting a 27" is higher up on the tobuylist....closely followed by a Galaxy Note 3 or a HTC One M8. Ive always wanted a HTC handset but lack of MicroSD just totally put me off it every time, Swappable battery would be nice but not important.
> 
> Do want! but at the moment Im sorta in a transition period. I need to earn enough cash to go back to HK for a longer period so i can get myself set up there on a more permanent basis and live a generally better life then the continuous struggle here in the UK. If neither then i need to get a different job, This last month of work is really grinding on me and Its gotten to a point where I have no interest or love for it at all but i keep going back because thats the only way to get paid.
> 
> Currently being scheduled for 45hrs p/w  for April, I can turn around and say I dont want that much work and im well within my right as my contract allows me to be more flexible but at the same time I had to ask a for work from another manager because mine isnt giving me any and wont even talk to me. So either i shrug off most of the shifts im given and work weekends only while i look for a new job and pretty much throw the favour back in that managers face or i put up with it and hate life even more but at the same time i need that fucking money..... *HNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG.......*


 
I'm down to 2 things on my tobuylist. An MSI Gaming GPU, and an MSI Dragon Water AIO. Then I'm done for the year until VR becomes affordable. 4K is of no interest to me, and new CPU's are getting more and more worthless!

Ordered my custom glass mousemat though, arrives on the 14th April.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 27, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I'm down to 2 things on my tobuylist. An MSI Gaming GPU, and an MSI Dragon Water AIO. Then I'm done for the year until VR becomes affordable. 4K is of no interest to me, and new CPU's are getting more and more worthless!



This AIO?

Pretty much an Antec 920 or a few others (even Thermaltake/Corsair) which are all made by Asetek. I had the Antec 920 cooling my old 2500k - Sadly that went to moonpig as part of the deal for his 3930k set up.

If i had to make a few minor changes to my set up, Id get a standard or mid tower ATX case, namely a corsair than switch my H80i to a H100i or something around that mark. I say minor changes but thats still gonna cost about £200-250'ish

I thought about buying more ram - dont need it = dont run VMs
I thought about buying an SSD just for games - dont need it = I dont really game that much anymore due to work taking up most of my time
I thought about buying more storage - dont need it = have NAS
I thought about buying a new GPU - dont need it = 680s beast even a single titan


----------



## RCoon (Mar 27, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> This AIO?
> 
> Pretty much an Antec 920 or a few others (even Thermaltake/Corsair) which are all made by Asetek. I had the Antec 920 cooling my old 2500k - Sadly that went to moonpig as part of the deal for his 3930k set up.
> 
> ...


 

Yep, cheap as chips, and some nice MSI branding (the aim for my rig). Nothing else is remotely worthwhile.

Glass mousemat was £25~ custom made
GPU will be almost £400, minus the GTX 780 sale money(£275?), so around £125
MSI AIO is £40


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 27, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Glass mousemat was £25~ custom made



Where could one acquire such a thing?


----------



## RCoon (Mar 27, 2014)

cheesy999 said:


> Where could one acquire such a thing?


 
Forsythe Glazing (In Scotland). 340mm x 240mm 4mm thick tempered glass, satin blasted one side, smooth one side, bevelled edges and smoothed corners.
I intend to wear the smooth side down with Brasso, as it's a natural abbrasive polish. Also works well fixing scratched DVD's by wearing down the scratches.

EDIT: You have to email or call for a quote, no online prices through their system. And delivery is 14days minimum, due to the way they have to deliver the glass.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 27, 2014)

Ugh, Ive been looking at new mouse mats too.

I bought an aluminium one last year, used it for a bit but went back to my Razr destructor because it had better sensitivity due to the rough'ish surface thats been sandblasted by silver particles and shit to make tracking for optical or laser mice better.

I have a nice peice of glass i could use as a mat but i learnt that the Logitech G500 doesnt track over glass surfaces...

::EDIT::

Coon get us a pic of that mousemat


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 27, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have a nice peice of glass i could use as a mat but i learnt that the Logitech G500 doesnt track over glass surfaces...



do you think it would work on coloured glass?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 27, 2014)

cheesy999 said:


> do you think it would work on coloured glass?



no idea - even when i put my glass which is about 3mm thick on top of my razer destructor it still wouldnt track. I think they would need to throw some silver particles or something into the mix when making the mouse mat otherwise the laser isnt going to track.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 27, 2014)

cheesy999 said:


> do you think it would work on coloured glass?



The trick is to have a piece of glass that is thin enough, but also not entirely transparent (hence the satin blasting), and then to scuff the smooth side with an acid abbrasive of some kind so the laser has something to bounce on. Similar to the SteelSeries, it's just been sanded down with acid abbrasive.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 27, 2014)

bleh, I'll just stick to looking at another razer or Mionix mouse mat


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 28, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> I'd feel guilty selling to you - last time i did you had financial woes.
> 
> Also, I have the stock cooler in box but it is currently front and back covered with EK blocks and backplate.  Once I have my Classy in my set up (bought some Koolance quick disconnects too) and i'm happy it's working, I'll put her up (probably in the next couple of weeks).  I'll still PM you.  I'm looking at £400 perhaps but I'll see - could go lower for the charity of it but most importantly, I'll not sell it to anyone I don't regularly see posting, i.e. it's only going to be FS to the TPU family, not the BST thread sharks.



I just picked up a 780. you are making me regret my decision!
That being said the card won't be sent out for another and a half. if you are interested in a trade we could work something out...


----------



## RCoon (Mar 28, 2014)

This company's marketing department needs to be sacked. Waste of time and resources. I sent it back with the below letter attached.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 3, 2014)

DDR3 4 S4L3 -http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/freedoms-blowout-bonanza-corsair-ddr3-1600.148496/

::EDIT::

GPU Cooler(s) also 4 sale.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 4, 2014)

....I has Classified......

She be fast...

Benches where for art thou...


----------



## RCoon (Apr 4, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> ....I has Classified......
> 
> She be fast...
> 
> Benches where for art thou...



Pretty jelly of you right now...


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 4, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Pretty jelly of you right now...



 It's reached 1254MHz on stock volts and bios.  Unfortunately, I've already flashed the LN2 BIOS to the Skyn3t version and it BSOD'd on driver install....whoopsy!!

I'll keep prodding at it until it does what it's meant too.  I think this might fly if i get it off the ground... I'll not sell my Titan until I'm sure this thing is good enough - though it's already 5-10% faster than my firmware modified Titan without any real fiddling.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 4, 2014)

I've been GTX780 phantom-ed. 55c in Red Orchestra 2 44c in Dota 2 65c in BF3
100% fan is so fecking quiet i'm in awe of this cooler


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 4, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> I've been GTX780 phantom-ed. 55c in Red Orchestra 2 44c in Dota 2 65c in BF3
> 100% fan is so fecking quiet i'm in awe of this cooler



your red orchestra temps are about on par with my idle temps


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 4, 2014)

cheesy999 said:


> your red orchestra temps are about on par with my idle temps


sitting at 29c idle after a full day... 20 when i first installed it


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 4, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> sitting at 29c idle after a full day... 20 when i first installed it



I am sitting in dota at 76c atm, if I knew anything about aftermarket graphics card coolers i'd probably have one on it


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 5, 2014)

cheesy999 said:


> I am sitting in dota at 76c atm, if I knew anything about aftermarket graphics card coolers i'd probably have one on it


Check out freedom's FS thread... he has a monster cooler...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 5, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Check out freedom's FS thread... he has a monster cooler...



I have two actually lol, both are the same though


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 8, 2014)

Just curious if there would be any interest in my 680s among the members here - Really considering side/down grading to a 780Ti. I remember seeing a member here having a 780Ti going cheap so i was considering going for that.... Trade?


----------



## RCoon (Apr 8, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just curious if there would be any interest in my 680s among the members here - Really considering side/down grading to a 780Ti. I remember seeing a member here having a 780Ti going cheap so i was considering going for that.... Trade?


 
Not sure about a 780ti going for cheap, but @the54thvoid has a Titan going cheap some time soon.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 8, 2014)

Even a Titan will be fine if the price is decent  I could wait for the next gen cards also. Not fussed at the moment either way as i still get over 100fps (I average about 120fps) when playing BF4 on ultra


----------



## RCoon (Apr 8, 2014)

Samung 4K 28" panels hit £499 on OCUK. Granted they are TN panels, but £499 for a beginner's 4K panel seems reasonable to me, not that I'd ever buy one.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 8, 2014)

Still interested in my cooler Coonybabes?


----------



## RCoon (Apr 8, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Still interested in my cooler Coonybabes?


 
Trying to find a reference 780 spec sheet that has the mounting hole diameters labelled. I found the Peter's mounting hole diameters, just trying to cross reference.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 8, 2014)

if worst comes to worst message the MSI rep on these forums, You might not have an MSI GPU but i doubt hes gonna be a nob and not help. Im sure Neliz would know about the specs or at least know someone who does.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 8, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> if worst comes to worst message the MSI rep on these forums, You might not have an MSI GPU but i doubt hes gonna be a nob and not help. Im sure Dennis would know about the specs or at least know someone who does.


 
Literally scouring google with about 10 different search terms and there is no specification of the reference 780 board's mounting dimensions. How can nobody have checked?


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Literally scouring google with about 10 different search terms and there is no specification of the reference 780 board's mounting dimensions. How can nobody have checked?



according to the internet the mounts are the same as the 680... can't confirm this though.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 8, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> according to the internet the mounts are the same as the 680... can't confirm this though.



I think we saw the same forum post. Haven't checked 680 mount diameters, hopefully they're not as difficult to find as the 780's.


----------



## khemist (Apr 8, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> It's reached 1254MHz on stock volts and bios.  Unfortunately, I've already flashed the LN2 BIOS to the Skyn3t version and it BSOD'd on driver install....whoopsy!!
> 
> I'll keep prodding at it until it does what it's meant too.  I think this might fly if i get it off the ground... I'll not sell my Titan until I'm sure this thing is good enough - though it's already 5-10% faster than my firmware modified Titan without any real fiddling.





the54thvoid said:


> ....I has Classified......
> 
> She be fast...
> 
> Benches where for art thou...



You just couldn't resist it could you?.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 8, 2014)

khemist said:


> You just couldn't resist it could you?.



lol, no. 

Even with your advice I couldn't.  My Titan was stable at 1126Mhz on 1.2v with the SVL7 bios but I wanted more.  I've now been up to 1347MHz at 1.3v and ran through valley with temps at 48 degrees (hydro copper from Scan at £647).  Currently gaming sedately at 1176Mhz at 1.18 but could easily game higher - but not required.

And my Titan.... I might put it for sale or I might be Like RCoon and make it a competition prize..... I'll see how my bank balance is next pay check.  I'm not rich, it's just the awesome combination of the Scottish housing market and having no kids and a very understanding wife. 

If I do sell it it will be no more than £400 (with ekwb, backplate and original cooler).


----------



## khemist (Apr 8, 2014)

Good deal, when i sold mine i think i got £500 and that was with the same block and backplate... and cpu block.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 10, 2014)

So I finally got around to pulling my Silverstone SG07 into the office and giving it a clean and testing the PSU. Congratulations to me, my £160 paperweight is now useful again! It's in ace condition bar some scratches to the inner metal framework from my titan sized GPU cooler, and the PSU works (Thank God). Only problem I have now, I literally have no use for it. It's ITX, I even have a slim DVD drive for it, and it was expensive, and it has a really great 600W Bronze Silverstone PSU in it with 2 x 8pins!

I was tempted to run a giveaway again for it, or even it and the PSU seperately as it supports the short ATX PSU's of normal PC's. Problem it it would cost a fortune to ship, and I'd rather not put that on anyone unfortunate enough to not afford it.

Anyone got any ideas? Anyone have any interest in one?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 10, 2014)

RCoon said:


> So I finally got around to pulling my Silverstone SG07 into the office and giving it a clean and testing the PSU. Congratulations to me, my £160 paperweight is now useful again! It's in ace condition bar some scratches to the inner metal framework from my titan sized GPU cooler, and the PSU works (Thank God). Only problem I have now, I literally have no use for it. It's ITX, I even have a slim DVD drive for it, and it was expensive, and it has a really great 600W Bronze Silverstone PSU in it with 2 x 8pins!
> 
> I was tempted to run a giveaway again for it, or even it and the PSU seperately as it supports the short ATX PSU's of normal PC's. Problem it it would cost a fortune to ship, and I'd rather not put that on anyone unfortunate enough to not afford it.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas? Anyone have any interest in one?




those hard drives on the right - Give them to me, I need them for a Enterprise RAID setup


----------



## RCoon (Apr 10, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> those hard drives on the right - Give them to me, I need them for a Enterprise RAID setup



You want 150 250GB HDD's that are 3 years old minimum? Smart data has been checked on all of them, there are around 10% smart data casualties but they all still work. That being said, they're old platter design. If anybody genuinely wants a couple fully functioning 100% checked, I don't mind sending some off for postage costs.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 10, 2014)

I wouldnt know what to do with them sadly. Id happily grab a few for a NAS set up but im currently on the fence when it comes to buying more hardware. Had i bought a HP micro-server then it might have been a different story.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 10, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I wouldnt know what to do with them sadly. Id happily grab a few for a NAS set up but im currently on the fence when it comes to buying more hardware. Had i bought a HP micro-server then it might have been a different story.



We're struggling to use them too. We've set up about a dozen triple HDD 750GB RAID 0 arrays for the lulz with less than important data, beyond that there isn't much else we can think of. We tried making robots with disk platters, but we're not so good at the creative stuff.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 11, 2014)

Hell yeah i'd also like some HDD's! around 4-6 would be ideal.. need to swap out my current mismatched server drives. plus i need to get rid of the broken one in the top bay...

Let me know how much you could post them for


----------



## RCoon (Apr 11, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Hell yeah i'd also like some HDD's! around 4-6 would be ideal.. need to swap out my current mismatched server drives. plus i need to get rid of the broken one in the top bay...
> 
> Let me know how much you could post them for


 
Seagate, Hitachi or Maxtor?


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 11, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Seagate, Hitachi or Maxtor?



Seagate's are preferable. these are SATA drives? 5 would be ideal if possible


----------



## RCoon (Apr 11, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Seagate's are preferable. these are SATA drives? 5 would be ideal if possible


 
I got Seagates, and yeah they're SATA. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 11, 2014)

Sweet! No hurry though! Would you look for one's without bad sectors or are all of these doomed to some degree?


----------



## RCoon (Apr 11, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Sweet! No hurry though! Would you look for one's without bad sectors or are all of these doomed to some degree?


 
All of the drives are fully functional, I didn't label them all, but they've all been Secure Erased and have Smart Data relating to old age only. I've got 5 boxed up for you. I'm pretty positive they're all fully functional, and if they aren't I'm more than happy to send you replacements.
I'll try to post them tomorrow and scan you in a receipt for postage. Box might be too big for RM Small Parcels delivery so it'll probably be sent on ParcelForce.

Just PM me your name and address


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 11, 2014)

RCoon said:


> All of the drives are fully functional, I didn't label them all, but they've all been Secure Erased and have Smart Data relating to old age only. I've got 5 boxed up for you.



Wow that was fast!
Many thanks coon, again the cheapest service is fine, wont be able to get them into the system until tuesday


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey guys, not posted on here for months but gonna try and get back into the swing of things, the last few months of last year were torment for me as have the first few months of this year but hopefully I'm on the up again now. In short I fell into a very bad cycle of drinking and depression and lost a lot of things in my life (job, car and GF) because of it all. It's getting better now I'm done with the self loathing and feeling sorry for myself, and it help-s BIG time getting laid now and again, man thats the only thing I miss regular from a relationship lol Haven't really had the urge to come on to the forums since I hit rock bottom but I'm gonna give it a go again. So, WTF have I missed?


----------



## RCoon (Apr 13, 2014)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Hey guys, not posted on here for months but gonna try and get back into the swing of things, the last few months of last year were torment for me as have the first few months of this year but hopefully I'm on the up again now. In short I fell into a very bad cycle of drinking and depression and lost a lot of things in my life (job, car and GF) because of it all. It's getting better now I'm done with the self loathing and feeling sorry for myself, and it help-s BIG time getting laid now and again, man thats the only thing I miss regular from a relationship lol Haven't really had the urge to come on to the forums since I hit rock bottom but I'm gonna give it a go again. So, WTF have I missed?



A tonne of new members have joined, some of them are some ace guys, the rest are illiterate trolls that contribute nothing other than childish opinion. Oh and the usual BS of gpu companies not really producing anything new, just stacking them together and charging triple their worth. Same old! You missed some nice giveaways though! Glad to hear things are on the way up for you. I remember hearing about your partners troll parents and what not.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2014)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Hey guys, not posted on here for months but gonna try and get back into the swing of things, the last few months of last year were torment for me as have the first few months of this year but hopefully I'm on the up again now. In short I fell into a very bad cycle of drinking and depression and lost a lot of things in my life (job, car and GF) because of it all. It's getting better now I'm done with the self loathing and feeling sorry for myself, and it help-s BIG time getting laid now and again, man thats the only thing I miss regular from a relationship lol Haven't really had the urge to come on to the forums since I hit rock bottom but I'm gonna give it a go again. So, WTF have I missed?



I dont have a woman, but i have a job that i love to hate which is causing me much depression. care to swap? Id rather be unemployed and depressed  then have to put up with this shit 45hrs per week and hate every single second of it.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 14, 2014)

@d1nky & @Bo$$ just heading down to the post office now, will PM you guys with postage receipts.

@NdMk2o1o what is your preferred make of HDD's? I got a buttload of Maxtor and Hitachi's, not so many Seagates anymore, but enough to send a couple.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 14, 2014)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Hey guys, not posted on here for months but gonna try and get back into the swing of things, the last few months of last year were torment for me as have the first few months of this year but hopefully I'm on the up again now. In short I fell into a very bad cycle of drinking and depression and lost a lot of things in my life (job, car and GF) because of it all. It's getting better now I'm done with the self loathing and feeling sorry for myself, and it help-s BIG time getting laid now and again, man thats the only thing I miss regular from a relationship lol Haven't really had the urge to come on to the forums since I hit rock bottom but I'm gonna give it a go again. So, WTF have I missed?




i think we all been there bud, im only young but shit is still shit at the end of the day! dont know if you train or not, but gym helps with a lot of life's BS, plus helps with getting laid if ya stick at it.  

have ya still got your rig?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 15, 2014)

If you had £300 what would you upgrade on my PC and why?


----------



## RCoon (Apr 15, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If you had £300 what would you upgrade on my PC and why?



New case to make all the 14 year old uber mega gamer 360 noscope MLG pro kids feel super jealous of your sweet looking pc case.
Or I don't know, extra SSD space, a shiny awesome cooler that outperforms the H80i? Some stickers? Colour code your entire rig(fans etc)?
I see no reason to change your rig other than to go single flagship GPU instead of SLI.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 15, 2014)

not even a 27" korean monitor?


----------



## RCoon (Apr 15, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> not even a 27" korean monitor?



Well, does 1440/1600 interest you?


----------



## vega22 (Apr 15, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> not even a 27" korean monitor?



it would be my 1st port of call dude 

then maybe a case with the left overs and what you can recoupe from selling your old kit on.

i just dropped on another steal 

air 540 for £70 

still have plastic covers on window and that 

my rig needs renaming to mr thrifty xD


----------



## RCoon (Apr 15, 2014)

marsey99 said:


> air 540 for £70



I know at least a hundred people that would murder you for that. It's been the only real improvement in PC cases in a long time, and was very welcome. Hell, my old work colleague has a more than nice Phantom watercooled case, and even he wants a damn Air 540!


----------



## vega22 (Apr 15, 2014)

been toying with the idea of going back to a case for a while but had started to look for ways to cram a 240 and 480 rad into one xD

gave up on that as i can cram 3 360s in this if i want too and for the price it would of been rude not to.

not sure i will ever need more than 2 240s mind, 1 cpu and 1 gpu only.

going to be fun working out where to put the res/pump. thinking i will muller the dvd drive bay and hang it in that somehow and hang 1 240 from the roof till i decide if i am going to put the other in the front or base. i do want to do something to that floor as its minging :/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 15, 2014)

I'll probably try and work out a new monitor for next month. right now i dont really have time to take delivery since im stuck working late shifts  5 days a week.

New case is definitely an option along with a H100i or something of that nature. I would prefer more performance upgrades as my Define XL is still a solid case.

I think i will stick to getting a new mobile then. Maybe a Oppo Find 7, Samsung Note 3 or HTC OnePlus. I dont care for the Galaxy 5 very much


----------



## RCoon (Apr 15, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I'll probably try and work out a new monitor for next month. right now i dont really have time to take delivery since im stuck working late shifts  5 days a week.
> 
> New case is definitely an option along with a H100i or something of that nature. I would prefer more performance upgrades as my Define XL is still a solid case.
> 
> I think i will stick to getting a new mobile then. Maybe a Oppo Find 7, Samsung Note 3 or HTC OnePlus. I dont care for the Galaxy 5 very much



Using a HTC One and for phone of the year I'm.very impressed with its durability. Having one solid chunk of metal for a phone is pretty nice. The performance is awesome, but I'm not really a phone enthusiast, I just buy the phone with the most quality


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 15, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Using a HTC One and for phone of the year I'm.very impressed with its durability. Having one solid chunk of metal for a phone is pretty nice. The performance is awesome, but I'm not really a phone enthusiast, I just buy the phone with the most quality



the Find 7's body is made out of titanium while the backplate is either made of the same or carbon fibre - Im not quite sure.

I love the Note 3 because of the screen but the Find 7 has a much higher ppi than the Note 3. The design of the Find 7 just reminds me of my Xperia Arc S which i loved to death.

Im on the fence about it - I would like to get a new phone but then my S3 functions more as an mp3 player than something i use to make calls with so theres no real reason to justify buying a new phone other than the fact that i like new shiney things.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 15, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the Find 7's body is made out of titanium while the backplate is either made of the same or carbon fibre - Im not quite sure.
> 
> I love the Note 3 because of the screen but the Find 7 has a much higher ppi than the Note 3. The design of the Find 7 just reminds me of my Xperia Arc S which i loved to death.
> 
> Im on the fence about it - I would like to get a new phone but then my S3 functions more as an mp3 player than something i use to make calls with so theres no real reason to justify buying a new phone other than the fact that i like new shiney things.



Mine is pretty much my mp3 player too, my old phone was only 16gb so I got this one for the 32gb standard memory it comes with, and I was looking for something with good sound quality. That being said I should've just bought a Cowon instead for music  I bought my mum the Note 2 when it came out and she's loves it to death, and its done her well, and brought my sister the same phone just a few months ago. I get 25% discount as a worker of education!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 15, 2014)

Tell mum to upgrade to the note 3, you can get it for £386 if you know where to look.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 15, 2014)

DA FUQ??!

newegg.com is in the UK??

and good prices??!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 15, 2014)

d1nky said:


> DA FUQ??!
> 
> newegg.com is in the UK??
> 
> and good prices??!



Give them a year - they will head exactly the same way of BestBuy


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 15, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> they will head exactly the same way of BestBuy


what's the story
nvm got it from wiki


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 16, 2014)

d1nky said:


> DA FUQ??!
> 
> newegg.com is in the UK??
> 
> and good prices??!



That's what i thought and then i tried to go through the checkout process and they decided they hadn't included vat or shipping


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 16, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Using a HTC One and for phone of the year I'm.very impressed with its durability. Having one solid chunk of metal for a phone is pretty nice. The performance is awesome, but I'm not really a phone enthusiast, I just buy the phone with the most quality



Hell yeah, i got mine just over a month ago... cracking phone... feels really solid, makes my brother's S4 feel like a toy


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Hell yeah, i got mine just over a month ago... cracking phone... feels really solid, makes my brother's S4 feel like a toy



HTC One M8?


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 16, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> HTC One M8?


Nah the M7, it was practically free, i just bought a 12 month sim only plan with massive data allowance and i'm good  for another year. the phones seem to have stagnated imo... not really worth changing at them moment


----------



## debs3759 (Apr 16, 2014)

RCoon said:


> You want 150 250GB HDD's that are 3 years old minimum? Smart data has been checked on all of them, there are around 10% smart data casualties but they all still work. That being said, they're old platter design. If anybody genuinely wants a couple fully functioning 100% checked, I don't mind sending some off for postage costs.



If these are still on offer, I would like to relieve you of 3 or 4 please. Currently refurbing some old PCs for give to friends who are new to tech


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2014)

debs3759 said:


> If these are still on offer, I would like to relieve you of 3 or 4 please. Currently refurbing some old PCs for give to friends who are new to tech



I think the offer was only for regular or long term members but if you dont ask then you wont get.  dont be surprised if Rcoon decides to charge you a price


----------



## RCoon (Apr 16, 2014)

debs3759 said:


> If these are still on offer, I would like to relieve you of 3 or 4 please. Currently refurbing some old PCs for give to friends who are new to tech



Like I said to ndmk, I'm off work this week so you'll have to remind me next Tuesday when I get back, as Monday is bank holiday! That should give me enough time to think about it. I'm not accustomed to extending freebies to people who have just joined and may not necessarily give anything back to the community, most giveaways on here for example are done for members who meet specific criteria. I'll let you know in a week.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2014)

Well, Im looking around for 27" monitors and theres a few that catch my eye apart from the korean ones.

Asus PB278Q - Which is a PLS panel
Dell Dell U2713H or U2713HM - which are your regular run of the mill ultrasharp monitor.

I dont mind getting a cheaper £300'ish korean brand but its a gamble. If there are dead pixels or and sort of faults with it then its gonna be hard to get any sort of warranty not to mention being a bitch to send it back to korea. Probably cost in excess or £30 to send it back via courier. 

all 3 monitors listed are around the sub £500 or £500 mark. Its a little expensive but sometimes quality costs money.

Any opinions on this?


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 17, 2014)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-109-IY&groupid=17&catid=1120
http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2013/test-iiyama-xb2779qs-s1.html
or
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-076-DE&groupid=17&catid=1120


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2014)

that Iiyama Prolite is ugly as sin lol - Also im not quite ready to jump on the 4k bandwagon yet - so i guess it will have to be the Asus monitor


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 17, 2014)

not this one
http://www.techpowerup.com/191474/iiyama-announces-prolite-xb2779qs-27-inch-wqhd-monitor.html


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks like an apple AIO wannabe tbh. Not keen on the silver/grey. There also seems to be mixed opinions of this monitor due to backlight bleed and build quality issues


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 17, 2014)

it's not backlight bleed. monitor has too high brigheness. use googletranslate and read prad review.
it also has 2nd color option but cant remember if it was full silver or full black with silver only infront below panel.

edit
"Ich habe mal folgen Text hinzugefügt, was Deine Frage klärt: Während der XB2779QS-S1, wie unser Testmodell, silbern ist, ist der *XB2779QS-B1* schwarz. Ansonsten sind die Geräte absolut identisch. Aus diesem Grund verzichten wir im weiteren Test auf den Zusatz."

XB2779QS-B1 is black version

edit:
Helligkeit     Hersteller             Gemessen              Schwarzpunkt              Kontrast
100 %            350/440 cd/m²          408 cd/m²              0,35 cd/m²                       1164:1
50%                       k.A.                       284 cd/m²                0,25 cd/m²                     1134:1
0 %                         k.A.                       159 cd/m²               0,14 cd/m²                     1135:1

In the specifications for Iiyama XB2779QS a standard brightness of 350 cd / m² typical brightness of 440 cd and / m² is given. In the user setting mode , we measured a maximum brightness of 407.7 cd / m² . The Iiyama XB2779QS has an unusually high brightness for a consumer monitor, similar to the HP ZR24w . Reducing the backlight brightness to 0 percent , the luminance is still 158.9 cd / m² .

This high brightness also has a higher black point which moves result in the range from 0.14 to 0.35 cd / m² . In particular, for light-sensitive users , the brightness of Iiyama XB2779QS be a real problem . In a dimly lit room can be too bright even the lowest brightness setting. But may be too bright for the Iiyama XB2779QS not a natural and almost no artificial light source . Over the entire dimming range , the monitor achieves a contrast ratio > 1100:1 .

We investigate the brightness distribution and image homogeneity in a white test image we measured at 15 points . This leads to the brightness difference in percentage and the DeltaC (ie, the chroma difference) with respect to the central value measured.

Links: brightness distribution , right: a white color homogeneity test image .
When Iiyama XB2779QS the average brightness deviation is only 3.3 percent. The highest deviations in the upper left and right corner of the display are only about 7 percent . A very good result here that the Iiyama XB2779QS shows .In the color homogeneity , the result is similar to well . On the display edges we measure higher deviations , but all remain well below 3 DeltaC . With the naked eye, no stains are visible.

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2013/test-iiyama-xb2779qs-s1-teil6.html


----------



## RCoon (Apr 17, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Any opinions on this?



DGM 27" monitor, we've got 27 of them at work. Very good quality, nice looking monitor, and does the job. Colour production on them is pretty ace too. You might scoff at the low price, as did we, we ordered just one to test out whether it was a trainwreck or not. It's been great for the past year, and I'll always recommend it.

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/27-d...-dvi-dvi-vga-2560x1440-350cd-m2-80k1-6ms-vesa


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2014)

RCoon said:


> DGM 27" monitor, we've got 27 of them at work. Very good quality, nice looking monitor, and does the job. Colour production on them is pretty ace too. You might scoff at the low price, as did we, we ordered just one to test out whether it was a trainwreck or not. It's been great for the past year, and I'll always recommend it.
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/27-d...-dvi-dvi-vga-2560x1440-350cd-m2-80k1-6ms-vesa



Ive heard of DGM - OcUK used to sell them by the boat load but they've stopped stocking them for some reason. Will most likely order one!

anyway - plugging my 8th year giveaway thread


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2014)

RCoon said:


> DGM 27" monitor, we've got 27 of them at work. Very good quality, nice looking monitor, and does the job. Colour production on them is pretty ace too. You might scoff at the low price, as did we, we ordered just one to test out whether it was a trainwreck or not. It's been great for the past year, and I'll always recommend it.
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/27-d...-dvi-dvi-vga-2560x1440-350cd-m2-80k1-6ms-vesa



for that matter - what are the dead pixelitis rates on those DGMs? Ive read a lot about dead pixels and also the power brick or circuit at the back of the monitor blowing up and causing lots of dead pixels


----------



## RCoon (Apr 17, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> for that matter - what are the dead pixelitis rates on those DGMs? Ive read a lot about dead pixels and also the power brick or circuit at the back of the monitor blowing up and causing lots of dead pixels



None of ours have dead pixels on arrival. If they did we'd get Scan to replace them anyway. None of ours have exploded either


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2014)

RCoon said:


> None of ours have dead pixels on arrival. If they did we'd get Scan to replace them anyway. None of ours have exploded either



Does your educational establishment (cant remember if you teach in a school or college) get discounts from SCAN? or do you still pay full RRP?


----------



## RCoon (Apr 17, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Does your educational establishment (cant remember if you teach in a school or college) get discounts from SCAN? or do you still pay full RRP?



Grammar school. And we don't pay VAT as we're registered, but besides that we pay full RRP.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Grammar school. And we don't pay VAT as we're registered, but besides that we pay full RRP.



Ok....

So lets just say you were browsing the interwebs and you came across this £600 monitor which you wanted to have for yourself. Would you be able to buy it through school to avoid paying VAT or would you not risk the people at the school who chase up invoices coming after you?  Monitor is for your own personal use of course.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 17, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ok....
> 
> So lets just say you were browsing the interwebs and you came across this £600 monitor which you wanted to have for yourself. Would you be able to buy it through school to avoid paying VAT or would you not risk the people at the school who chase up invoices coming after you?  Monitor is for your own personal use of course.


That's called fraud


----------



## RCoon (Apr 17, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> That's called fraud



Yeah, this.

I believe there's a special discount code for staff to use on Insight Direct, but that was at my last school, and it wasn't much, just a few percent.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 17, 2014)

Kudos to RCoon and Freedom for their recent giveaways and shit.  However, just wanted you guys to know, I'm not stealing your ideas - it's what I was planning to do with my Titan shortly.  Now I'm happy my 780ti Classified is a 'better' gaming card, I can offload my old trusty Titan.  I'm planning on a sliding scale based on the TPU Thanks ratings.  I figure it'll go on sale with a scale (maybe from £250- £500 max with thanks ratings of x to y) and I'll sell to the person with the most thanks after 10 days for sale.

Sound reasonable?  That way I can deter the FST trawling bitches and reward pleasant TPU forum users.  Hopefully get that done over the weekend.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 17, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Kudos to RCoon and Freedom for their recent giveaways and shit.  However, just wanted you guys to know, I'm not stealing your ideas - it's what I was planning to do with my Titan shortly.  Now I'm happy my 780ti Classified is a 'better' gaming card, I can offload my old trusty Titan.  I'm planning on a sliding scale based on the TPU Thanks ratings.  I figure it'll go on sale with a scale (maybe from £250- £500 max with thanks ratings of x to y) and I'll sell to the person with the most thanks after 10 days for sale.
> 
> Sound reasonable?  That way I can deter the FST trawling bitches and reward pleasant TPU forum users.  Hopefully get that done over the weekend.



I hate you


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Kudos to RCoon and Freedom for their recent giveaways and shit.  However, just wanted you guys to know, I'm not stealing your ideas - it's what I was planning to do with my Titan shortly.  Now I'm happy my 780ti Classified is a 'better' gaming card, I can offload my old trusty Titan.  I'm planning on a sliding scale based on the TPU Thanks ratings.  I figure it'll go on sale with a scale (maybe from £250- £500 max with thanks ratings of x to y) and I'll sell to the person with the most thanks after 10 days for sale.
> 
> Sound reasonable?  That way I can deter the FST trawling bitches and reward pleasant TPU forum users.  Hopefully get that done over the weekend.



Im tempted to answer your give away with another give away - GIVE ME your Titan and i will give away my 680s, You get to set the rules of the giveaway and I will mail it to the winners.

(tempted i said - but im not sure if i wanna do it)


----------



## RCoon (Apr 17, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Kudos to RCoon and Freedom for their recent giveaways and shit.  However, just wanted you guys to know, I'm not stealing your ideas - it's what I was planning to do with my Titan shortly.  Now I'm happy my 780ti Classified is a 'better' gaming card, I can offload my old trusty Titan.  I'm planning on a sliding scale based on the TPU Thanks ratings.  I figure it'll go on sale with a scale (maybe from £250- £500 max with thanks ratings of x to y) and I'll sell to the person with the most thanks after 10 days for sale.
> 
> Sound reasonable?  That way I can deter the FST trawling bitches and reward pleasant TPU forum users.  Hopefully get that done over the weekend.





FreedomEclipse said:


> Im tempted to answer your give away with another give away - GIVE ME your Titan and i will give away my 680s, You get to set the rules of the giveaway and I will mail it to the winners.
> 
> (tempted i said - but im not sure if i wanna do it)



This sounds like an interesting idea xD That being said, I've recieved more thanks than Freedom for some obscure reason. Obviously I've been trolling the forums less than he has in his recent years 
Does that mean you're just going to sell it to the person with the most thanks? Is it going to be EU only? I'm not personally interested, I just don't know exactly how that will go down.
Totally worth it though, I've noticed a lot of scumbags on the TPU BST forum which are literally out to screw some people over and seriously lowball on everything they can.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2014)

RCoon said:


> This sounds like an interesting idea xD That being said, I've recieved more thanks than Freedom for some obscure reason. Obviously I've been trolling the forums less than he has in his recent years
> Does that mean you're just going to sell it to the person with the most thanks? Is it going to be EU only? I'm not personally interested, I just don't know exactly how that will go down.
> Totally worth it though, I've noticed a lot of scumbags on the TPU BST forum which are literally out to screw some people over and seriously lowball on everything they can.




I wouldnt say that im trolling but im more like Captain Commonsense or Captain Obvious. some of the posts/threads in this forum of the last few years have been pretty ridiculous and i got curb stomped for having a bit of an attitude when trying to correct them so idgaf no more. I dont get a lot of time to check the forums during the day anyway unless im on a day off. If mods want the overall level of IQ to go down in these forums then getting leary with the guy whose trying to keep things at a reasonable standard in his own functional way then they're going the right way about it.  Its not my job to police the forums and I dont bother replying in stupid threads.

as for the Titan thing, Im porbably not gonna do the trade. 680s provide much more horsepower over a single titan and Im going to be getting a 27" at 1440  res soon enough so I'll need all the power i can get.

I could take the titan and buy another for SLi though - thats another option but a titan is way out of my budget.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 18, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I wouldnt say that im trolling but im more like Captain Commonsense or Captain Obvious. some of the posts/threads in this forum of the last few years have been pretty ridiculous and i got curb stomped for having a bit of an attitude when trying to correct them so idgaf no more. I dont get a lot of time to check the forums during the day anyway unless im on a day off. If mods want the overall level of IQ to go down in these forums then getting leary with the guy whose trying to keep things at a reasonable standard in his own functional way then they're going the right way about it.  Its not my job to police the forums and I dont bother replying in stupid threads.
> 
> as for the Titan thing, Im porbably not gonna do the trade. 680s provide much more horsepower over a single titan and Im going to be getting a 27" at 1440  res soon enough so I'll need all the power i can get.
> 
> I could take the titan and buy another for SLi though - thats another option but a titan is way out of my budget.



My 780 drives a 1440 +1080 just fine by itself. Only issue I have is scaling it down to 720p for my stream, squished text in strange ways


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2014)

RCoon said:


> My 780 drives a 1440 +1080 just fine by itself. Only issue I have is scaling it down to 720p for my stream, squished text in strange ways


 
youtube stream?


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 18, 2014)

RCoon said:


> ...Does that mean you're just going to sell it to the person with the most thanks? Is it going to be EU only? I'm not personally interested, I just don't know exactly how that will go down...



Pretty much.  Though I can make an exception for those with a high thanks to posts ratio.  I've sent a couple of gfx cards to the states (to Norton in East Coast for a couple of WCG rewards) and the postage isn't as bad as you'd think.  I'd have to ask the overseas buyer to pay shipping.  Also, I wouldn't accept returns from overseas either but it'll all go in the description.
Will also check out the 'Who's Got Pie" threads from Norton and make a buying ratio rule for those guys too.



FreedomEclipse said:


> ......as for the Titan thing, Im porbably not gonna do the trade. 680s provide much more horsepower over a single titan and Im going to be getting a 27" at 1440  res soon enough so I'll need all the power i can get.



I've got a gaming buddy with 2 680's and I told him not to bother buying my Titan.  I would have given him mates rates but the two 680's are probably faster in most scenarios.  I think it's a good single card upgrade but as an alternative to sli, I'd wait for Maxwell or the next AMD islands GCN.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 18, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> youtube stream?



Twitch. Using nvidias shadowplay as its better than every free alternative


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 18, 2014)

ANyone knows why PS4, when I use twitch or stream option there is no sound just video when someone watch my streaming?


----------



## RCoon (Apr 18, 2014)

Jaffakeik said:


> ANyone knows why PS4, when I use twitch or stream option there is no sound just video when someone watch my streaming?



Are you trying to stream Dead Nation? There's a known audio bug in that game for streams. Besides that, from what I heard you need to have a headset plugged in and set audio to be shared in order to capture in game audio to a stream. If that's all A OK, I have no idea, cause I don't stream on a PS4


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Twitch. Using nvidias shadowplay as its better than every free alternative



Im honestly gonna start using shadowplay to record some of the games i play. Specially with ARMA II &  III, there are a lot of wtf moments. Even with bf4


----------



## RCoon (Apr 18, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im honestly gonna start using shadowplay to record some of the games i play. Specially with ARMA II &  III, there are a lot of wtf moments. Even with bf4



You actually play ARMA III normal multiplayer?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2014)

RCoon said:


> You actually play ARMA III normal multiplayer?



Nah, I play human vs Ai mods. insurgency, civ vs cop or wilderness mods. Im not a huge fan of wilderness mod. Civ vs Cop can get real fun though. Ive had some real memorable moments in ARMA II where i wished Id been recording with fraps or something.

in ARMA II we found some place where we could buy a T-32 tank. me and a friend did a money glitch to buy it then I left the game and renamed myself 'joseph Stalin' before rejoining then rolling into Chernarus with it and lay siege to the police base. the first HE round was just magnificent - HE round right into the warehouse - completely leveled it. there was so much dust and smoke it was glorious.

Unfortunately we did start spawn killing cops but it was hilarious. there was so much dust and debris everywhere that it made the whole moment very cinematic.

We completely leveled everything we could on the police island and we eventually ran out of ammo and started using AP shells. Cops there had no where to hide so we just rolled off down the road.

but it was such a hilarious moment - me and my friend declared ourselves activists and made demands for the cops to stop abusing the civs and they pretty much told us to fuck off. Had they known we had a tank and were sitting right outside their base, i dont think they would have been so quick to respond so rudely. They got a 76.2mm HE round to the face.

me and my friend were laughing all the way through it.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 18, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Are you trying to stream Dead Nation? There's a known audio bug in that game for streams. Besides that, from what I heard you need to have a headset plugged in and set audio to be shared in order to capture in game audio to a stream. If that's all A OK, I have no idea, cause I don't stream on a PS4


Yes so far I did stream dead nation,without headphones.WIll try different game then.THanks for tips.


----------



## vega22 (Apr 18, 2014)

really need a dslr :/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2014)

marsey99 said:


> really need a dslr :/


 

2001 called - they want their cameraphone back


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 18, 2014)

I'll post this here where our friends across the pond won't readily get annoyed.  Article comes to conclusion the US is an Oligarchy, not a democracy.

http://www.princeton.edu/~mgilens/G...ens and Page 2014-Testing Theories 3-7-14.pdf

Commentators on it call it the 'duh' paper as it is pretty much accepted by people that know.  It just swipes away that notion some folks have that the US is a great _democracy_, when it's nothing of the sort, it's just another elitist ruling class running a country through a puppet government.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 18, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> I'll post this here where our friends across the pond won't readily get annoyed.  Article comes to conclusion the US is an Oligarchy, not a democracy.
> 
> http://www.princeton.edu/~mgilens/Gilens homepage materials/Gilens and Page/Gilens and Page 2014-Testing Theories 3-7-14.pdf
> 
> Commentators on it call it the 'duh' paper as it is pretty much accepted by people that know.  It just swipes away that notion some folks have that the US is a great _democracy_, when it's nothing of the sort, it's just another elitist ruling class running a country through a puppet government.


in the last 10 years pretty much every country in the world turned to oligarchy more or less.


----------



## vega22 (Apr 19, 2014)

10?

rofl

we are talking centuries dude. ok the past decade or so some of the last to join up have been indoctrinated too with only cuba and china still rocking it old school.

but yea, it was why they rebelled against the old world and its royal families.

they set it up so everyone with money could play the game, not just those with money from the right families, look how that turned out too....

sad part is most people do not realise it is the same people pulling the strings behind the scenes in all the "democracy" worldwide and call those who do think it strange.



FreedomEclipse said:


> 2001 called - they want their cameraphone back



worst part is dude the rest of my kitchen behind the pc looked stunning in them....the big black box in the centre of shot no, that is blurry......:facepalm:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 19, 2014)

Ugh.... my PCs been crashing quite a lot recently and its becoming more and more frequent. Last night i updated my bios and ran memtest for 4 passes (6-8hrs) and everything was fine. To day when i finally start trying to get into a game of LoL Asus Anti-surge Protection triggers and tells me my pc has been shut down because of an unstable PSU.

It all make sense now....

Im done with corsair power supplies - the K70 i got back now has 2 or 3 LEDs that are too dim to light up the keys - Im seriously not impressed. On top of that, I how have an issue with a PSU thats around 2 years old and NEVER been pushed to its limits.

I cant be arsed dealing with Corsair again for the K70 - I'll keep it and once all the LEDs die i'll get myself a ducky shine III or IV.

the shitty thing is ive now gotta wait until TUESDAY for a new fucking PSU because im working and YoYotech - one of the only stores in london i really trusted doesnt have a shop anymore since they went into administration.


I paid about £130 for this corsair PSU and im extremely disappointed


::EDIT::

Oh well, speaking of 'Never Again's' I read a shit load of reviews and i bought a COrsair AX860 Platinum - scored 9.5 on TPU. I think i heard that they are made by enermax


----------



## RCoon (Apr 19, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ugh.... my PCs been crashing quite a lot recently and its becoming more and more frequent. Last night i updated my bios and ran memtest for 4 passes (6-8hrs) and everything was fine. To day when i finally start trying to get into a game of LoL Asus Anti-surge Protection triggers and tells me my pc has been shut down because of an unstable PSU.
> 
> It all make sense now....
> 
> ...



Can't go wrong with a good enermax PSU  corsair are good, but not the best of the best. Sometimes things just go wrong, no matter how well they're made. Look at @the54thvoid and his sea sonic psu which failed, nice psu came to an unfortunate end.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 19, 2014)

Actually its made by seasonic. Still pissed off that i wont be able to get it till tuesday. My laptop is woeful and cant handle a few tabs open in google chrome not to mention youtube videos just make the system laaaaaaag


----------



## d1nky (Apr 19, 2014)

my XFX unit had been flawless for around a year now, its been maxed out and i been overclocking loads with with it. Not once have i had a problem. But i just seen the super flower leadex platinum, all white and i think is gorgeous. May buy one after rebates 


In other news, DPD are friggin useless. I had a bunch of problems getting some components delivered, got a corsair GS SSD that was dead just after arrival. didnt even get to install an OS. Scan gave me an RMA and collection and they went somewhere else after i complained and gave them simple instructions. So i went to maplin and paid extortionate price on sandisk SSD which was mis-sold as being faster than what it is! will be taking that back soon!

All i wanted to do is PCmark benches 

And just ordered some more monsoon fittings, angles and hose etc for the VGA block from Rcoon (Thanking you) thatll be 5 or 6 cards on water being benched again! just need another cheapish pump and maybe other 360.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 19, 2014)

well, the 3.3v rail on this 1050w is unstable - Ive decided to still run the PC but ive knocked the clocks back to stock and removed a 680 and my 16gigs of my expensive HyperX ram and put in the corsair 8gig 1600 kit Just incase worse case scenario happens and the PSU goes out with a bang. I should be able to ride out the storm since the total power draw for just browsing the interwebs is sitting at about 105w from mains. should be fine i hope

::edit::

Im tempted to remove my other 680 and put in a shittier card like a geforce 210 or amd 4350


----------



## RCoon (Apr 19, 2014)

d1nky said:


> my XFX unit had been flawless for around a year now, its been maxed out and i been overclocking loads with with it. Not once have i had a problem. But i just seen the super flower leadex platinum, all white and i think is gorgeous. May buy one after rebates
> 
> 
> In other news, DPD are friggin useless. I had a bunch of problems getting some components delivered, got a corsair GS SSD that was dead just after arrival. didnt even get to install an OS. Scan gave me an RMA and collection and they went somewhere else after i complained and gave them simple instructions. So i went to maplin and paid extortionate price on sandisk SSD which was mis-sold as being faster than what it is! will be taking that back soon!
> ...



Funny, you're about the 6th person I've been told that ordered a Corsair GS and it's arrived dead. First person who told me lives locally, and I thought he was just a little out of luck, then a couple more people locally, and 2 fellas online said theirs arrived dead too. That's pretty crazy. My second rig has a Sandisk Extreme in it, it's OK, but nowhere near as good as the M500 or the EVO. After running that thing through benches and general use, I'm not sure I can recommend a Sandisk after using the M500's and my EVO. Hell, at work we have a Corsair Force 3, and that gets better scores than my Sandisk extreme 



FreedomEclipse said:


> Im tempted to remove my other 680 and put in a shittier card like a geforce 210 or amd 4350



Unfortunately I gave away both of my GTX 275's, otherwise I could have sent you one down  Friend of mine has a spare 6770 in storage, could always ask him if you need a card to make it out until next week. Let me have a rummage, I've got some spare hardware knocking around, I'll take a look.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 19, 2014)

Da fuq?! im going to get my money back from both and get something else if thats the case. I was sold this 120gb sandisk as 550/510mbs which in fact its 550/340 (read/write) The corsair was on offer, and was going to get 2 for RAID to bench. But the first i got was dead so...

May just get a EVO, but rather RAID a couple inexpensive similar speed drives.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 19, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Funny, you're about the 6th person I've been told that ordered a Corsair GS and it's arrived dead. First person who told me lives locally, and I thought he was just a little out of luck, then a couple more people locally, and 2 fellas online said theirs arrived dead too. That's pretty crazy. My second rig has a Sandisk Extreme in it, it's OK, but nowhere near as good as the M500 or the EVO. After running that thing through benches and general use, I'm not sure I can recommend a Sandisk after using the M500's and my EVO. Hell, at work we have a Corsair Force 3, and that gets better scores than my Sandisk extreme
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I gave away both of my GTX 275's, otherwise I could have sent you one down  Friend of mine has a spare 6770 in storage, could always ask him if you need a card to make it out until next week. Let me have a rummage, I've got some spare hardware knocking around, I'll take a look.



I had a sandisk extreme but gave it to my dad. His laptop only supports Sata II anyway so it was pointless giving him my plextor M5 or one of the 840 Evos i bought back.

As for the 275's - a powerful GPU isnt required at the moment as Im trying to keep the power draw as low as possible to avoid making the PSU deteriorate further. No gaming - only internet browsing and watching some 720-1080p encodes.

If the 3.3v rail spikes I could lose my CPU, mobo & ram - hence the reason for removing and swapping shit out. With that said - the 3930k was around £400 CPU back in the day and the mobo probably cost around £200. 

If shit goes south I would lose a helluva system


----------



## d1nky (Apr 19, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I had a sandisk extreme but gave it to my dad. His laptop only supports Sata II anyway so it was pointless giving him my plextor M5 or one of the 840 Evos i bought back.
> 
> As for the 275's - a powerful GPU isnt required at the moment as Im trying to keep the power draw as low as possible to avoid making the PSU deteriorate further. No gaming - only internet browsing and watching some 720-1080p encodes.
> 
> If the 3.3v rail spikes I could lose my CPU, mobo & ram - hence the reason for removing and swapping shit out. With that said - the 3930k was around £400 CPU back in the day and the mobo probably cost around £160-180



Havent you got a maplins around you? I picked up a cougar 1000w PSU and my XFX from one for a reasonable price.

You can also return it for any reason within a month! Could help you  out till ya new one arrives!

not worth running the risk, ive seen 3 PSU's blow out in my time. 2 fully loaded and 1 random (luckily no HW damaged) but your pc is a bit more pricey to risk it!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 19, 2014)

There


d1nky said:


> Havent you got a maplins around you? I picked up a cougar 1000w PSU and my XFX from one for a reasonable price.
> 
> You can also return it for any reason within a month! Could help you  out till ya new one arrives!
> 
> not worth running the risk, ive seen 3 PSU's blow out in my time. 2 fully loaded and 1 random (luckily no HW damaged) but your pc is a bit more pricey to risk it!



There is but im working everyday till Tuesday. my pc will get powered on for an hour or 2 a day at the most.

I only need to wait another 3 days anyway. Chances are i'll just use my tablet for browsing the net or watching youtube so its gonna ok.

I dont wanna fuss about spending another £100 on a 850w cougar PSU putting it in then ripping it out to take it back for a refund when i already have a PSU on the way. I can wait 3 days.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 19, 2014)

How old is your corsair?
makes me think my Cheiftec 850w and my Thermaltake 850w need retirement at some point... they are like 2008-2009 purchases for me from memory


----------



## vega22 (Apr 19, 2014)

my sandsisk extreme does 550/400 and to use is better than the revo drive which claimed to be twice as fast

it is the ultra i think with is 550/500 i think, not the ex.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 19, 2014)

i got the extremeII, im taking it back soon as scan refund me from corsair. might get an intel SSD and see what they are like.

If not then itll be a sammie!


----------



## vega22 (Apr 19, 2014)

ah!

didnt know they had released an ex 2...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 20, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> How old is your corsair?
> makes me think my Cheiftec 850w and my Thermaltake 850w need retirement at some point... they are like 2008-2009 purchases for me from memory



Off the top of my head i think its around 3 years old. I bought it around the first wave of Z68 boards were just hitting the retailers. So youre looking around Q3 or Q4 of 2011.

Honestly -  3years for a PSU isnt that old.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 20, 2014)

HAPPY EASTER ALL!

just hooked up a xbox controller to my pc and now playing racing games, roast din dins later! just need some beers!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 20, 2014)

d1nky said:


> HAPPY EASTER ALL!
> 
> just hooked up a xbox controller to my pc and now playing racing games, roast din dins later! just need some beers!



Cant talk.... Working.

On the other hand i get double rate today i think... Ill have more then enough to get a new asus pls monitor and maybe a new phone and not have to worry about how much i have for the rest of the month since ive done 3 or 4 days on double rate this month and i think theres more still to come


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2014)

Well I just got a message from SCAN telling me that my order has been dispatched *TODAY *so i highly doubt the delivery will receive my new PSU in the next few hours. Nobody is home so im going to need to take a day off work 

::EDIT::

Fuck yes - I managed to get Wednesday off!! Last time i called them up about getting a day off they were really up in arms about it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2014)

Anyhooo  **Stretches my arms abit*






*
This should be in by Thursday


----------



## RCoon (Apr 22, 2014)

Oooh shiny. 27" 1440p?
My custom glass mousemat arrives today between 15:40 and 16:40, super excited to test it out and start my own glass mousemat retail business.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Oooh shiny. 27" 1440p?
> My custom glass mousemat arrives today between 15:40 and 16:40, super excited to test it out and start my own glass mousemat retail business.



Pics - Also make sure it has some small aluminium shards or shit inside so my G500 can track across it. I'll take about 200 and ship them over to hong kong to start up a business there

----


And yeah -  I was looking at all the other monitors, especially some of the korean ones that worked out quite a bit cheaper. As good a value they are sometimes warranty and overall build quality are more important. I dont want to have to deal with sending it back overseas if there are dead pixels or something goes wrong with them.

On the other hand, many great things have been said about this PB278Q, It might cost a little more but i believe the price will be worth it given the quality. Its worth going the extra mile for peice of mind.

I still wouldnt mind getting a korean monitor as third monitor though but i dont really need one as this 4-5 year old NEC im currently using is still decent.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 22, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Pics - Also make sure it has some small aluminium shards or shit inside so my G500 can track across it. I'll take about 200 and ship them over to hong kong to start up a business there



It's only 4mm thick and the other side is satin blasted, so that should provide enough tracking for the more leanient sensors. Besides that, if it requires more of a reflective surface, you can acid polish glass to turn the surface opaque but keep it smooth.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2014)

RCoon said:


> It's only 4mm thick and the other side is satin blasted, so that should provide enough tracking for the more leanient sensors. Besides that, if it requires more of a reflective surface, you can acid polish glass to turn the surface opaque but keep it smooth.




Leave your job - start up a glass factory - I'll be your salesperson. WE COULD MAKE MIWWIONS


----------



## RCoon (Apr 22, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Leave your job - start up a glass factory - I'll be your salesperson. WE COULD MAKE MIWWIONS


 
GIVE ME MULLIONS OF DOLLEURS. Maybe I can sell them on to SteelSeries.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2014)

Cool beans - Let me know about the pricing of these mouse mats - I may be interested in grabbing one off you or getting one made to a custom size - I run my mouse at above 3000DPi so theres no real reason for me to have a mat that measures 350mmx270mm I need something about half that size.

On a side note - get an LED strip installed on the side of one so it glows in the dark..... Definitely look cool as shit


----------



## RCoon (Apr 22, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> On a side note - get an LED strip installed on the side of one so it glows in the dark..... Definitely look cool as shit



That's not a bad idea... Might look into it. It's payday tomorrow so I can screw around.
You'd be better off telling me exactly how you want your mat so I can call for a quote and then give them your address. Postage is by a dedicated glass courier, so I wouldn't feel safe sending you glass via RM  That's if this thing works in the first place!


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 22, 2014)

you will have hard time to find led strip with less then 5mm width


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2014)

Do they make these using a template or could i have it customised a little without bumping the price up too much? Id like to have a little arch where the bottom of my hand will sit.

Anyway, upload a few pics when yours come in and i'll try have a basic design/schematic drawn in paint with what i want my mat to look like with all the correct measurements


----------



## RCoon (Apr 22, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Do they make these using a template or could i have it customised a little without bumping the price up too much? Id like to have a little arch where the bottom of my hand will sit.



They can do custom designs, but they cost more per corner of glass that is affected I believe. This comes at a cost though, and it's not cheap. Just having the corners bevelled bumps the price up a bit. If you could draw a to-scale version, with the size as a 1:1 ratio, it might help. If all else fails, there's a glass company I can go to about 17 miles away and talk to them in person. They can quote for me, and I could pick it up myself.

It might not work for me however. Will just have to see.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2014)

Nevermind then, I'll just get basic measurements and you can get me a quote


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 22, 2014)

.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> .



wrong thread?


----------



## RCoon (Apr 22, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> wrong thread?


 
He made a design of your mousemat with measurements.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2014)

RCoon said:


> He made a design of your mousemat with measurements.



Even something of that size would be OK too, Like i say, I dont exactly sling my mouse across my desk when i move because of the high DPi setting, I might move it the odd 2-3mm to get it half way across the screen.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 22, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Even something of that size would be OK too, Like i say, I dont exactly sling my mouse across my desk when i move because of the high DPi setting, I might move it the odd 2-3mm to get it half way across the screen.


you still will need some space so your hand lay on the mat instead at the mat edges or 0.5-1cm lower at desk surface.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 22, 2014)

OH LORD IN HEAVENS IT FEELS SO GUUUUUD.

Literally I cannot describe how smooth the satin surface is. No chemical polishing required!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2014)

that K90 looks very familiar


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2014)

So whats the tracking like on that mat?  I wanna how it feels above 3000DPi


----------



## RCoon (Apr 22, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> So whats the tracking like on that mat?  I wanna how it feels above 3000DPi



Pretty much flawless, no skips, accurate within fractions of a millimetre. Ungodly smooth, and a suprisingly nice feel for what little of my hand rubs on it.
This mouse hits 8200, but I run it at 2400 for FPS games. Gonna play various genres of games tonight and see what works and what doesn't.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2014)

Well hit me up when the quote for mine arrives - Im quite impressed with how it looks sitting on your desk.

Speaking of which is that a PS4?? with a packet of smokey bacon crisps on top of it? sweep that shit off the desk you tart!

On a side note - Logitech Proteus Core anyone??? Is like a G602 but wired. Im really looking forward to the day it arrives in the UK

::EDIT::

On an extra side note next to a serving of side note - your desk is so clean and unfudged by any kind of mess or trash that usually sits on a computer desk.

Id take a picture of my desk but its a complete mess


----------



## d1nky (Apr 22, 2014)

got my RMA changed to refund from scan, fault found thats its a POS!

Taking this shitdisk back to maplin in the next few days, any SSD recommendations? 

240gigigig for around <£120 or even 120gb for RAID one day!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2014)

d1nky said:


> Taking this shitdisk back to maplin in the next few days, any SSD recommendations?
> 
> 240gigigig for around <£120 or even 120gb for RAID one day!



Id personally be looking for a Samsung Evo - 240 can be had for just under £100 while a Crucial M500 should be just under £90 but possibly closer to £85


----------



## vega22 (Apr 22, 2014)

https://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials/Other products/Kingston HyperX 3K SSD 240GB 2.5" SATA 6Gb/s Solid State Drive (SH103S3/240G) ?productId=59138

or 2 of these for 1.1gb/s raided goodness.

https://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials/Other products/120GB Mushkin Chronos deluxe 7mm 2.5" SATA 6GB/s (SATA-III) Solid State Drive ?productId=59735   <<<<what i would do


----------



## RCoon (Apr 22, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well hit me up when the quote for mine arrives - Im quite impressed with how it looks sitting on your desk.
> 
> Speaking of which is that a PS4?? with a packet of smokey bacon crisps on top of it? sweep that shit off the desk you tart!
> 
> ...



I'll give them a call tomorrow. I assume you'd want a similar shape to mine if I can't get them to do the funky crazy design? Rectangular ish, but smaller in scale?
My desk isn't always tidy, only when I get home and havent eaten or started on my gaming mode, then it gets filled with belgium beer, waffles, whiskey, crisps etc. And no it's a PS3, I occasionally like to play Ratchet & Clank when I'm bored of serious gaming


----------



## d1nky (Apr 22, 2014)

been looking at that hyperX, pretty damn fast!

raid would only be for benching, but that hyperX would be 24/7.

I may get the hyperx friday.

on a positive just filed my tax return, and on a negative none of its on a PC as got to go halves on a flat!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I'll give them a call tomorrow. I assume you'd want a similar shape to mine if I can't get them to do the funky crazy design? Rectangular ish, but smaller in scale?
> My desk isn't always tidy, only when I get home and havent eaten or started on my gaming mode, then it gets filled with belgium beer, waffles, whiskey, crisps etc. And no it's a PS3, I occasionally like to play Ratchet & Clank when I'm bored of serious gaming



Looks like you need one of them robot arms to mount 2 monitors on, That would save you quite a bit of clutter IMO and im gonna be getting one too once I get paid next month.

As for the glass, so long as you follow the measurements pm'd or at then everything is groovy. Could you also ask them how much it would cost to round down the edges on the side the mouse is going to be sitting on? It might prevent some chaffing. but failing all that then yours but smaller scale is also acceptable.

Maaaaaaaaaaan that K90 does look hella sexy. Did you polish it with brasso once you got it or did you just plonk it down and plugged it in because if not then i did a better cleaning job then i originally thought


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2014)

You wanted a fucking mess.... *THIS* is a mess....



Spoiler
















Dont say that i didnt tell you...

Though in my defence it used to be a lot lot worse before this, This is actually _'better' _than it was previously by quite a few miles...

When the new PSU and monitor come it then i'll be sure to clean this shit up.


::EDIT::

its kinda ironic that i can cable tidy like a boss but everything outside looks like a bomb went off,


----------



## RCoon (Apr 22, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> You wanted a fucking mess.... *THIS* is a mess....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy mother of... My work desk looks tidier than that. My entire work OFFICE looks tidier than that xD

Nah the K90 is exactly as you posted it, you did a nice job! I hope the person who won my Razer Blackwidow thinks the same of me!

Now I have a £30 Roccat Alumic going spare, might be time for another giveaway. Maybe I should order a couple of Glass Mats and get them going on a giveaway? Might open peoples eyes to the possibilities! Hell, I should get some branding going on.

I've briefly emailed the glass guys about the new quote, I'll let you know what I can get them to do. They may have some kind of 2D Drawing software allowance in terms of what designs they accept. If I can get a design done at work on the laser cutter, might be able to send it through to them.



FreedomEclipse said:


> As for the glass, so long as you follow the measurements pm'd or at then everything is groovy. Could you also ask them how much it would cost to round down the edges on the side the mouse is going to be sitting on? It might prevent some chaffing. but failing all that then yours but smaller scale is also acceptable.



I think there's a reason Steelseries kept their glass matts simple. A) because it's standard, and *far cheaper to make.* Custom glass options cost a tonne. To have full corner bevells and a colour splashback behind the satin it was going to cost in excess of £60

I think I made a great replica for £6 cheaper!





And B) If this happens to it, you only have to pay £20 for a replacement


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Holy mother of... My work desk looks tidier than that. My entire work OFFICE looks tidier than that xD



My keyboard and mouse are 'fairly' clean though compared to my friends keyboards who touch their peripherals with greasy kfc covered hands and garlic sauce from kebabs. you should see my friends keyboard he still has the batter/breadcrumbs from his KFC lodged between the spaces of his keys and every I have to type on his keyboard I get shit scared that I might catch MRSA or SARS from it, its honestly revolting. If i have to eat at my desk then i make sure i throw a plastic cover over my keys or dont touch the keyboard at all if i know my hands are gonna get greasy or whatever.

My desk is a mess but at least I dont fear for my life every time i type.

All this should be cleared soon. Gonna get a mechanical arm and some storage boxes to stow some of the shit on my desk away if not throw it away.

Speaking of lazer cutting and 2D logo's

It would be cool to have something like this...






Or to a lesser point something like this....






drawn onto a corner or actually cut/molded onto the side of glass that isnt going to be used - I know this design is gonna cost some serious money to get done though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2014)

Hmmm....

So i placed an order for my Asus PB278Q roughly around the same time I announced it here which was around 12pm, Now i dunno if its SCAN & DPD being slow because of bank holiday but I ordered my PSU last friday and it should have been here today but i got a message from Scan at around 10am telling me that it had been dispatched and currently in transit on the way to the DPD depo........ Between the hours of 11am-1pm I placed an order for my monitor and it hasnt shown up on my list of invoices.

Now this seems a little weird i know But I worked at DHL and royal mail. You have your bank holidays, but the moment the clock strikes 12am and bank holiday is officially over then everyone should be back to work again or at least have the operation running with a skeleton crew because anything related to post or parcel delivery is a 24/7 operation. Either theres a huge backlog or scan is just taking their sweet ass time and im already getting antsy about it as I have already taken a day off work just to make sure that theres someone at home to receive it. 

Scan always order by next day delivery but what good is next day if you order before 1pm and your order only gets picked for you the next day before being shipped to you - thats not really 'next day' is it? I feel more inclined to go with Ebuyer as they have a stupid cut off time when it comes to orders and next day delivery. but £460 has already been taken from my account and i cant afford to order through ebuyer while i deal with scan and wait for them to refund me. when Ebuyer say 'next day' they really mean it - or at least they did until they decided to switch to parcelforce. Ebuyer WILL dispatch for next day delivery but some how parcel force will fuck shit up and deliver your parcel to the wrong depo where it gets left there overnight till someone finds out its gone to the wrong depo and sends it on its merry way, But by that time they've already broken the 'next day' deliver deadline and ebuyer wont refund postage but only give you the difference back which only comes to 50p or £1 something.

If its not here by Thursday then i will be real pissed because I will have to cancel my shift on Friday.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 23, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> So i placed an order for my Asus PB278Q roughly around the same time I announced it here which was around 12pm, Now i dunno if its SCAN & DPD being slow because of bank holiday but I ordered my PSU last friday and it should have been here today but i got a message from Scan at around 10am telling me that it had been dispatched and currently in transit on the way to the DPD depo........ Between the hours of 11am-1pm I placed an order for my monitor and it hasnt shown up on my list of invoices.
> 
> ...




ive ordered a load of crap from a few places using dpd and royalmail special delivery etc and none of it has arrived. all of it has been dispatched yesterday


----------



## RCoon (Apr 23, 2014)

Got a pay rise today, works out about £40 extra a month, so I'm debating on whether to pull the trigger on a Blue Microphones Snowball iCE, or whether to follow my build theme plans and buy an MSI Dragon water cooler, both are about the same price, both things need replacing (headset mic SUCKS). I could afford both, but I might save some money to get my car some much needed TLC. Rear wiper doesn't work, neither do the rear demisters...
Besides that I've got to buy a toothbrush this month, the rest is all MY MONIES for belgium beer  and of course I need to take my lady out for dinner sometime too...

Probably about time to move the Xonar D2X into my main rig from the secondary rig too. Seems to have slipped my mind for a few months. But I hate the drivers, the software is terrible.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 23, 2014)

Need quick reply out of these 2 laptop do you think its worth spending extra £50 on 8610g+8670m over 8550g+8670m:
Asus:
http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/comput...5-pdt.html?sPageInfo=1_20&sSortInfo=price-asc
HP:
http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/comput...1-pdt.html?sPageInfo=1_20&sSortInfo=price-asc


----------



## RCoon (Apr 23, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> Need quick reply out of these 2 laptop do you think its worth spending extra £50 on 8610g+8670m over 8550g+8670m:
> Asus:
> http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/comput...5-pdt.html?sPageInfo=1_20&sSortInfo=price-asc
> HP:
> http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/comput...1-pdt.html?sPageInfo=1_20&sSortInfo=price-asc


 
The Asus is better in my mind, at a lower price. (3.1Ghz turbo). Dual graphics is pretty meh...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 23, 2014)

So would it be better to have the higher cpu clock speed over dual gpu config thats slightly better?


----------



## RCoon (Apr 23, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> So would it be better to have the higher cpu clock speed over dual gpu config thats slightly better?


 
From my standpoint, the difference in performance of the iGPU's in negligible. I'd run the dedicated card, and I'd warrant the hybrid crossfire won't operate properly 100% of the time.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 23, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> So i placed an order for my Asus PB278Q roughly around the same time I announced it here which was around 12pm, Now i dunno if its SCAN & DPD being slow because of bank holiday but I ordered my PSU last friday and it should have been here today but i got a message from Scan at around 10am telling me that it had been dispatched and currently in transit on the way to the DPD depo........ Between the hours of 11am-1pm I placed an order for my monitor and it hasnt shown up on my list of invoices.
> 
> ...



Maybe they just re-opened today for business and started processing people's order?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Got a pay rise today, works out about £40 extra a month, so I'm debating on whether to pull the trigger on a Blue Microphones Snowball iCE, or whether to follow my build theme plans and buy an MSI Dragon water cooler, both are about the same price, both things need replacing (headset mic SUCKS). I could afford both, but I might save some money to get my car some much needed TLC. Rear wiper doesn't work, neither do the rear demisters...
> Besides that I've got to buy a toothbrush this month, the rest is all MY MONIES for belgium beer  and of course I need to take my lady out for dinner sometime too...
> 
> Probably about time to move the Xonar D2X into my main rig from the secondary rig too. Seems to have slipped my mind for a few months. But I hate the drivers, the software is terrible.




Spend it on the car - Once you get the car then you get the pussy.

As for the Xonar issue - I loved my D2X but drivers for it were extremely poor. 3rd party drivers did help a lot but they were still kinda buggy given what they had to work with. Just get a Creative SB-Z already, Its all the goodness of the Xonar but with better drivers and a headphones amp.

Its kinda ironic that the community used to blast Creative for making bad drivers but at least they kept on releasing them. In Asus's case, they release *NO* drivers and the ones they have available need tweaking


----------



## RCoon (Apr 23, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Spend it on the car - Once you get the car then you get the pussy.
> 
> As for the Xonar issue - I loved my D2X but drivers for it were extremely poor. 3rd party drivers did help a lot but they were still kinda buggy given what they had to work with. Just get a Creative SB-Z already, Its all the goodness of the Xonar but with better drivers and a headphones amp.
> 
> Its kinda ironic that the community used to blast Creative for making bad drivers but at least they kept on releasing them. In Asus's case, they release *NO* drivers and the ones they have available need tweaking


 
Have you seen my car? No amount of fixed wipers can make that a magnet of any sort besides bird crapping on the damn thing.

The audio quality on my Xonar is great, but in order for it to actually be configured to 5.1, and for it not to make stupid sound options based on what kind of room I'm in, I have to screw around far too much. Not really looking to spend money on a new sound card though, this one cost enough. Wish there was just a plug and play without any silly software bundle, that just gave me clear audio and configured 5.1 for me... Give me EQ's, don't ask me if I'm in a PADDED CELL or a bloody corridor for christ's sake.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Have you seen my car? No amount of fixed wipers can make that a magnet of any sort besides bird crapping on the damn thing.
> 
> The audio quality on my Xonar is great, but in order for it to actually be configured to 5.1, and for it not to make stupid sound options based on what kind of room I'm in, I have to screw around far too much. Not really looking to spend money on a new sound card though, this one cost enough. Wish there was just a plug and play without any silly software bundle, that just gave me clear audio and configured 5.1 for me... Give me EQ's, don't ask me if I'm in a PADDED CELL or a bloody corridor for christ's sake.




So long as your car doesnt look like this...






then i think youre still in the running to get some bump and grind.

Have you tried using Brainbit drivers for the Xonar?


----------



## RCoon (Apr 23, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Have you tried using Brainbit drivers for the Xonar?



Not yet, what's the difference, what do they offer?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2014)

Checkem out http://maxedtech.com/

My new psu is here so im gonna be away for an hour or so doing the rebuild


----------



## RCoon (Apr 23, 2014)

So after sending me 2 broken replacement Nexus 7's, it's been 23 days since Dabs contacted me since the 2nd faulty tablet go picked up. I just emailed them asking where the hell we are with the RMA, and they've just spontaneously emailed me saying they've refunded the money direct to the card. I specifically asked for a replacement 3 weeks ago, and they seem to have ignored every single detail in every email. Thankfully this is for work, so I have no intentions of extending my custom to Dabs for personal use.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2014)

RCoon said:


> So after sending me 2 broken replacement Nexus 7's, it's been 23 days since Dabs contacted me since the 2nd faulty tablet go picked up. I just emailed them asking where the hell we are with the RMA, and they've just spontaneously emailed me saying they've refunded the money direct to the card. I specifically asked for a replacement 3 weeks ago, and they seem to have ignored every single detail in every email. Thankfully this is for work, so I have no intentions of extending my custom to Dabs for personal use.



I too rarely use dabs. Its only in extreme circumstances that i cant get anything i need anywhere else then i will resort to them. They have been decent for a few 2tb hard drives for £54 and the odd aftermarket cooler


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2014)

Pc is back up but im now testing clocks as i updated the bios also and thats added not shit to the oc mix and my 4.6 turned out to be unstable


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 23, 2014)

Guys RO2 will be free for 24 hours on Steam! After which you'll get to keep it. Check tripwire twitter... I love this game hope some of you can join me


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Guys RO2 will be free for 24 hours on Steam! After which you'll get to keep it. Check tripwire twitter... I love this game hope some of you can join me



I have this game.  Me and friend play it occasionally its a fun game though its quite realistic when it comes to the damage model. It makes campers and spawn campers that much more op


----------



## d1nky (Apr 23, 2014)

Monitor for light gaming, would you 24'' or 27''.

but the 27 means waiting a while?!


----------



## RCoon (Apr 23, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> campers and spawn campers that much more op



Yup, and makes it so people with PPSH's can headshot you from a mile away and still have 49 bullets left in their mag. It makes rifleman viable, but it makes machine gunners semi auto shots far too accurate. Used to play it for a year or so and got tired of the machine gunners.



d1nky said:


> Monitor for light gaming, would you 24'' or 27''.
> 
> but the 27 means waiting a while?!



24" IPS for light gaming, most definitely. Why wait?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2014)

27" definitely, its not just about the gaming, its about the extra screen estate which boosts productivity when youre not gaming


----------



## d1nky (Apr 23, 2014)

27 would be ordered from net and the 24 im able to go an collect!

only IPS i can find is 23''  that i can collect!


----------



## RCoon (Apr 23, 2014)

d1nky said:


> nly IPS i can find is 23'' that i can collect!



23" *is *24", it's the stupid marketing people that say it's 24".
They're 23.6 inches exactly if I recall

Apparently it's only certain companies that do this *cough*LG*cough*, what is the brand of monitor you're looking at?


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 23, 2014)

d1nky said:


> Monitor for light gaming, would you 24'' or 27''.
> 
> but the 27 means waiting a while?!



depends on the res


----------



## d1nky (Apr 23, 2014)

aiming for around 1080p or 1200. Within <£150-170 maybe.

was looking at pcworld and maybe picking one up tomorrow after work.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 23, 2014)

Just bought the Asus laptop it performs so much better than my cheap low powered laptop.
Anyways is anyone on virgin media and using their broadband+router box thing? If so have you experience any bad wireless signal because i find mine very weak.
Is there any way of connecting a separate router to get higher bandwidth? Before i upgraded i did have separate router which the signal was excellent.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 23, 2014)

d1nky said:


> aiming for around 1080p or 1200. Within <£150-170 maybe.
> 
> was looking at pcworld and maybe picking one up tomorrow after work.


I bought a 27' never looked back.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 23, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have this game.  Me and friend play it occasionally its a fun game though its quite realistic when it comes to the damage model. It makes campers and spawn campers that much more op



Add me on steam we can play some time
Anyone got F1 2012 maybe we can race too


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> I bought a 27' never looked back.



I just bought a 27" and im looking forward to it (rather bad pun)



Bo$$ said:


> Add me on steam we can play some time
> Anyone got F1 2012 maybe we can race too



I MIGHT have F1 2012 too - got the game for about £10 or less but i never installed it i dont think.

Youre already on my steam i think but I dont have much time for gaming these days, I tend to prefer jumping onto some BF3 with Rcoon though. but hes not always playing either and i work like EVERY fucking weekend so i dont get to play with the others when their online. 

my shifts arent flexible at all at the moment and ive been stuck in a 45hr p/w cycle but ive been told things will change come end of May.

the days i normally have off are Tuesdays and Thursdays, and i can occasionally be seen playing some BF3 or 4. I play for an hour or 2 before I have to go do some housework lol


----------



## RCoon (Apr 23, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I tend to prefer jumping onto some BF3 with Rcoon though



Aw, let me know when you're next available during the weekdays this week and I'll play a couple matches with you. Busy this weekend, but usually free on weekdays after work. Got gym after work Friday, then I'll be out of town, so tomorrow is viable.



FreedomEclipse said:


> play for an hour or 2 before I have to go do some housework lol



Do a lot of housework huh? Shame it doesn't extend to your desk


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 23, 2014)

Someone send me your origin, i'll join you guys....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Aw, let me know when you're next available during the weekdays this week and I'll play a couple matches with you. Busy this weekend, but usually free on weekdays after work. Got gym after work Friday, then I'll be out of town, so tomorrow is viable.



I **MIGHT** be able to play tomorrow - try out my new sexy 1440p screen when it arrives. Meanwhile ive been battling with stability pretty much since my PSU got in around 2-3pm (i think) and its just passed the 3.5hr prime95 mark so i have at least another 3hrs to go before i consider it fairly stable.

Ive had to bump the VCore up to 1.44v but temps are still under 80'c I think im pushing it a little but once i know that its stable then the hottest it will get is 60'c after an hour or so of BF4.



RCoon said:


> Do a lot of housework huh? Shame it doesn't extend to your desk



housework means cleaning the room and doing the laundry, I tend to leave the stuff on my desk alone but that will change when my new monitor comes in. I'll ive got some wood wax/polish that i usually use on my guitars that i'll probably use on the table to give it a bit of a sparkle.

Not that it makes a difference anyway as i have a Mionix Sargas 900 sitting on it.

Trust me - I will polish table and make pretty picture, maybe even live stream on YT just so you can see me

It will be like Queen Video


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Someone send me your origin, i'll join you guys....




it will be BF3 though, I dont think Rcoon has BF4. I remember him saying he wasnt too keen on it given how bugged up and broken its been since launch. going back to BF3 just tends to feel so much better. bullets dont bend around corners so much, theres no 'death' bugs where you cant shoot through/past relivable bodies and my soldier seems to leap over cover and move around more like an athlete rather then a fatty


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 24, 2014)

Alright alright alright,

Its all done. Stability testing is good. And ive put it through 10 runs of both metro benches to make sure its gravy enough. I can't believe it took me at least 12hrs to get the clocks stable.

I did run into a strange issue with my ram which took ages to fix, for some reason the bios or windows wasn't picking up on the fact that i had4 sticks of ram for quad channel but the pc kept picking it up as 3 sticks instead. It went from picking up 16gb to 12gb to only seeing 4gb. I have no idea why it did that, the only thing i can think of is that it could be a bug with the bios


----------



## RCoon (Apr 24, 2014)

So I installed Brainbits drivers for my D2X. Just made my life 20 times easier. Installed the thing, forgot it required a dedicated power cable, so I then had to install an extra modular cable on my PSU. Got the thing working instantaneously, although the colour coding on mine is wrong. The Center/Sub and RearLeft/RearRight are complete opposites to the colour labels on my 5.1 headset. Kinda irritating, but eventually got things working. Everything sounds so much better, should have installed it long ago. One gripe, the mic volume seems much lower than the onboard, but better sound quality.

EDIT:

There's a 290X on OCUK for £320, I'm an inch away from buying it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 24, 2014)

RCoon said:


> So I installed Brainbits drivers for my D2X. Just made my life 20 times easier. Installed the thing, forgot it required a dedicated power cable, so I then had to install an extra modular cable on my PSU. Got the thing working instantaneously, although the colour coding on mine is wrong. The Center/Sub and RearLeft/RearRight are complete opposites to the colour labels on my 5.1 headset. Kinda irritating, but eventually got things working. Everything sounds so much better, should have installed it long ago. One gripe, the mic volume seems much lower than the onboard, but better sound quality.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> There's a 290X on OCUK for £320, I'm an inch away from buying it.



you dont want that - you want to send that £320 to me so i can buy another 27" screen.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 24, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you dont want that - you want to send that £320 to me so i can buy another 27" screen.


 
Had an epitomy. I can afford the GPU, and could recover £250 from the sale of my 780 as well, but then I remembered how terrifying AMD's GPU drivers are, and how my GF would kill me for dropping that much money on a small improvement to my gaming lifestyle. Such is life...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 24, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Had an epitomy. I can afford the GPU, and could recover £250 from the sale of my 780 as well, but then I remembered how terrifying AMD's GPU drivers are, and how my GF would kill me for dropping that much money on a small improvement to my gaming lifestyle. Such is life...



better a 290 then a handbag or a pair of shoes i say. Buy it, if anyone asks say you bought it secondhand from a friend


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 24, 2014)

Monitor is in!!!! but im stil half asleep so im gonna have a cuppa tea, clean the desk a little before unboxing... The box is just HUGE doe.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 24, 2014)

New screen is pretty intense.







Anyone here for some BF3? 

:EDIT:

I havent actually told my friend that I bought a new screen but hes going to shit a brick when he sees it


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 24, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> I bought a 27' never looked back.


 
I had a 27 and ditched it, to big for me, the physical real estate it takes up on a desk in a study is just too much and too fugly for me, went for a nice 24 instead.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 24, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> I had a 27 and ditched it, to big for me, the physical real estate it takes up on a desk in a study is just too much and too fugly for me, went for a nice 24 instead.


 
I got the best of both worlds! But you're right, my entire desk area is hogged by too much screen space usage. I'd never get rid of it though!

@FreedomEclipse I'll play some games with you at around 5PM, just need to drive home, crack a beer and order a condeser mic for my rig. Remember to increase your DPI on your mouse, it's going to need a little push upwards with the higher res.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 24, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> I had a 27 and ditched it, to big for me, the physical real estate it takes up on a desk in a study is just too much and too fugly for me, went for a nice 24 instead.



I have an old Jerker desk from Ikea and my 27" fits perfectly - The only problem i have so far is not being able to fit my 23" next to it. 

Having a VESA deskmount also helps, Im planning to get one next month as i have already spent most of my disposable income


----------



## d1nky (Apr 24, 2014)

so finished work, pcworld around the corner, went in and bought a 28'' tv/monitor which i thought said 'supported 1200p' but i cant get it beyond 1080p

messed around a bit and havent seen any tear or shit yet. might keep it! good quality picture and sleek looking!


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 24, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> it will be BF3 though, I dont think Rcoon has BF4. I remember him saying he wasnt too keen on it given how bugged up and broken its been since launch. going back to BF3 just tends to feel so much better. bullets dont bend around corners so much, theres no 'death' bugs where you cant shoot through/past relivable bodies and my soldier seems to leap over cover and move around more like an athlete rather then a fatty



Thats fine i have both, however i don't have any expansion packs, running base game really


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 24, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Thats fine i have both, however i don't have any expansion packs, running base game really



whats your username on origin?


----------



## RCoon (Apr 24, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Thats fine i have both, however i don't have any expansion packs, running base game really



Add me on Origin, TheRahkoon


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 24, 2014)

FoReWoRdZ
I added you guys in BF3 i'll do origin now


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 24, 2014)

RCoon...... You using HDMI?  If you are..... as far as I was aware it only supports upto 1080p.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 24, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> RCoon...... You using HDMI?  If you are..... as far as I was aware it only supports upto 1080p.



HDMI 1.3 spec allows for 2560×1600 on a single cable


----------



## RCoon (Apr 24, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> RCoon...... You using HDMI?  If you are..... as far as I was aware it only supports upto 1080p.



DVI-D for the 2560x1440, and HDMI for the 1080p monitor. I assume you're talking to D1nky, not me, as he bought the 1200p TV that only outputs 1080p


----------



## d1nky (Apr 25, 2014)

tv/monitor ill look online later see if i just read the wrong label lol because theres feck all on the box!

oh well its pretty good considering!


----------



## RCoon (Apr 25, 2014)

d1nky said:


> tv/monitor ill look online later see if i just read the wrong label lol because theres feck all on the box!
> 
> oh well its pretty good considering!


 
I do like samsung's monitors, they're pretty good at the looks. Very impressed with my secondary monitor.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 26, 2014)

got an evo eventually, couldnt be fucked to wait around for postage as i wanted to game today!

just set up a fresh feeling rig, usual dusting etc... fresh and fast! maybe raid it if SSD advancements keep coming like they are!







oh and p.s picked up a few corsair goodies for some gaming this summer, k40 and m40 for my vengeance headset.  plus ill be buying a new pump and 360 rad soon, tbh should of got a 290 while i was wasting my cash lol


----------



## d1nky (Apr 28, 2014)

Im jealous, my old man is building a new gaming rig to replace his phenom/7950. He's getting a 4770k and new gfx soon.

I may get one of those haswell refreshes into an itx build for gaming as well, or just 'borrow' it all to bench lol


----------



## RCoon (Apr 28, 2014)

d1nky said:


> I may get one of those haswell refreshes into an itx build for gaming as well


 
I have a Silverstone SG07 ITX case with a 600W Bronze PSU I can sell you for cheaps (it can fit full size VGA's). I'll even bundle in a slim pioneer DVD drive for it. Recently cleaned and tested too.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 28, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I have a Silverstone SG07 ITX case with a 600W Bronze PSU I can sell you for cheaps (it can fit full size VGA's). I'll even bundle in a slim pioneer DVD drive for it. Recently cleaned and tested too.




not yet tho, im still 'upgrading/collecting' shit for my bench shit!

probably be after ive moved as got to spend all my cash on that first! but thanks for the offer.


PSU's that support haswell low power states?? i guess that can be overcome my turning the shit off??


----------



## RCoon (Apr 28, 2014)

d1nky said:


> PSU's that support haswell low power states??



All decent PSU manufacturers have this as standard, it's the cheapo PSU's that don't.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 28, 2014)

Just went to pcworld in poole and saw a big red double decker bus with Windows signage all over it, went up to the guy inside asking if they are giving away CD's and he said 'no we're training the staff on how to use windows 8' 

LOL


----------



## RCoon (Apr 28, 2014)

d1nky said:


> Just went to pcworld in poole and saw a big red double decker bus with Windows signage all over it, went up to the guy inside asking if they are giving away CD's and he said 'no we're training the staff on how to use windows 8'
> 
> LOL


 
Shame their staff aren't trained on how to use PC's or recognise hardware.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 28, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Shame their staff aren't trained on how to use PC's or recognise hardware.




True dat! There was one in another pcworld, she knew quite a bit and i was like waaa....


----------



## vega22 (Apr 28, 2014)

best line i ever heard in pcworld;

"hdmi gives better image quality than dvi because it has sound too."

i shit you not....the saleman was trying to pimp some gpu to the guy as it had more ram and hdmi! ignoring the fact the ram was wasted on some low end media card and the guy was after a 96gt or something.

still comes in happy sometimes at 6pm on a friday night....


----------



## RCoon (Apr 28, 2014)

marsey99 said:


> best line i ever heard in pcworld;
> 
> "hdmi gives better image quality than dvi because it has sound too."
> 
> ...


 
Even better when you call them up, and ask them if they have a GTX 780 in stock. The kid on the phone literally had no idea what I was asking for, and when I spelled it out, she said they had nothing with that name on their system! Had to give her the damn product code.
Not that I'd buy anything from there, this was back when my second 780 broke and I needed a fast replacement.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 28, 2014)

It never rains but it pours!  Had two 8GB kits of really good Team Xtreme 2133mhz ram, I bought them to use in triple channel 12GB on my i7 Bloomfield rig, the 4th unused stick when tested was faulty, these sticks whilst advertised at CL11 @ 1.5V will do 2400mhz at CL10 on just 1.54V, have not tried them any tighter or with higer voltage.

Anyway, long story short, I RMA'd the faulty stick back to Overclockers but they insisted on me returning the full 8GB kit which I did, they then apply to Team group to warranty replace (lifetime warranty), they said it could take up to 30 days but would advise me when they got them back before they despatched to me.  So move forward to my weeks holiday at the beginning of April, on my return I had an email saying they were about to despatch them but with us being away they never arrived and were never signed for, I told them this and they said it was the couriers responsibility not theirs and they should have posted a card through the door...... they didn't so I complained because it's overclockers who choose what courier to use not me, anyway a nice resolution this morning, the wife has in her possesion at home 3 kits, 2 from the courier (old undelivered kit plus new direct replacement because of me complaning to overclockers) AND a kit from Team Group sent via their agent in Haifax, or so it seems, so I now have 4 kits instead of 2!

Think I am going to upgrade to a 4820K and a x79 board to use quad channel!


----------



## d1nky (Apr 28, 2014)

WOW!


----------



## RCoon (Apr 28, 2014)

Front wheel brake pads are done for. I can buy a set of discs and pads for £30 from a retailer, but obviously don't trust myself to change them. What are the likely costs of having a generic local garage (not gypsies, I know a reasonably civilised garage) get new kit and fit them for me?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 28, 2014)

Ive been thinking about ram upgrade but i already have 16gigs.  apart from a newer GPU which in this case is going to cost me a lot more then 1 or 2 ram kits, theres not much i can do for my PC.

I just have these upgrade itches that i cant seem to shake off. I could upgrade the CPU to an IVB-E but thats kinda pointless. as it doesnt get me that much more performance CPU wise but it gets me PCI-E Gen 3 which my board supports. Either way, its not worth the £400+ upgrade for the CPU. GPU is debatable but ive been told id be pretty dumb to upgrade my 680 SLi set.

There is very little for me to do and whatever i can do isnt worth the money..... Time to sell this pc and build a new one


----------



## d1nky (Apr 29, 2014)

ill be in for one of those 680s if the price is right, just need to plan when to buy it as the missus would shoot me! Cant believe you havent taken the plunge into a bit of custom water yet tho.

also my old man said that his new intel rig is faster and smoother than his old phenom, im jelly. may get a pair of 290s out of envy lol

@RCoon what bike is it? brake pads are easy to replace on motorbikes, just get the thing lifted ie crate. undo the bolt, slide the bar through, pull the wheel out, the pads should be sat in there with grooves or a small metal clip. if the gap is too small, pull out the brake fluid cap or bleed screw, prize em apart, slide wheel back in. tighten wheel bolt, do all the brake housing/screw back up, pump till solid or bleed the fucker.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 29, 2014)

d1nky said:


> ill be in for one of those 680s if the price is right, just need to plan when to buy it as the missus would shoot me! Cant believe you havent taken the plunge into a bit of custom water yet tho.
> 
> also my old man said that his new intel rig is faster and smoother than his old phenom, im jelly. may get a pair of 290s out of envy lol
> 
> @RCoon what bike is it? brake pads are easy to replace on motorbikes, just get the thing lifted ie crate. undo the bolt, slide the bar through, pull the wheel out, the pads should be sat in there with grooves or a small metal clip. if the gap is too small, pull out the brake fluid cap or bleed screw, prize em apart, slide wheel back in. tighten wheel bolt, do all the brake housing/screw back up, pump till solid or bleed the fucker.



It's a car, and I don't have the tools for the calipers, you've got to bleed the brake fluid entirely. Either way my rear wiper, demister and washer don't work so I need a mechie anyway


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 29, 2014)

Pads are fairly easy, the discs less so, at a guess the labour charge would be around 75 quid just for the fronts, my oldest daughter just had all of hers done at Kwik Fit and the bill was 205 sheets.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 29, 2014)

Booked in for Thursday morning, praying nothing else is wrong...


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 29, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Booked in for Thursday morning, praying nothing else is wrong...


 
Well if there is, I can help you out..... I'll give you 50 quid for your complete rig


----------



## RCoon (Apr 29, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Well if there is, I can help you out..... I'll give you 50 quid for your complete rig


 
Which one? XD Pentium system is worth about that by now!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 29, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Which one? XD Pentium system is worth about that by now!


----------



## RCoon (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 29, 2014)

RCoon said:


>



I read something similar to this a few years back - either someone bought or rented a DVD from a major supermarket chain or rental shop and it turned out that the DVD inside was a porno instead of the disney cartoon the mother was putting on for her kids to watch. I cant remember the exact details but i think it could have been Asda that time too.

Anyhoo - Ive finally filed for an RMA of my HX1050 Bro'fessional. They will most likely just replace it with another one instead of giving me something else


----------



## RCoon (May 1, 2014)

Handed over my carkeys this morning, gave the fellas my phone number, and left the car at the garage at 8AM. I've been reliably informed changing brakes takes all of an hour, and the guys said they would look at it early in the morning. It's now 2PM and I'm getting paranoid... no call...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 1, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Handed over my carkeys this morning, gave the fellas my phone number, and left the car at the garage at 8AM. I've been reliably informed changing brakes takes all of an hour, and the guys said they would look at it early in the morning. It's now 2PM and I'm getting paranoid... no call...



are you sure they havent crushed it into a cube and put it onto the first ship sailing to Eastern Europe?

::EDIT::

also if youre around? more bf3 today?


----------



## RCoon (May 1, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> also if youre around? more bf3 today?


 
Gonna give them a call soon. Also, sure brother!

EDIT: You'll never guess who's offering free IC Diamond Thermal paste...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 1, 2014)

RCoon said:


> You'll never guess who's offering free IC Diamond Thermal paste...



Ebuyer?


----------



## vega22 (May 1, 2014)

they calling people liars for sharing their findings again too?


----------



## RCoon (May 1, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ebuyer?



OCUK



marsey99 said:


> they calling people liars for sharing their findings again too?



Nah, no actual written or spoken word from IC as of yet.

Also there was nothing wrong with my car's brakes apparently. Although they must have done some good work to them, because they feel glorious to use now! Only charged me £20 for their time too.

EDIT: LOL they deleted my message on the OCUK forums!


----------



## vega22 (May 1, 2014)

funny that, i only sold the q9550 their tim dug into the other week to fund this new case.

the pit mark were still in it as the main one was too big to lapp out.

"need more mounting pressure" they said. i increase the washers in the mod to do so and i get told the mounting pressure is not natural and must be fake.....

makes me piss.

good tim but it really is a fuc ker to get right, and cleaning.....


----------



## RCoon (May 1, 2014)

marsey99 said:


> funny that, i only sold the q9550 their tim dug into the other week to fund this new case.
> 
> the pit mark were still in it as the main one was too big to lapp out.
> 
> ...



Potential to be excellent TIM, but the customer relations has muddied their reputation for me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 1, 2014)

IMO


RCoon said:


> LOL they deleted my message on the OCUK forums!




There has to be some way we can let the truth about IC Diamond be known without having links and comments deleted. some of the TPU guys should make videos about the IC Diamond giveaway here on TPU and upload it to youtube with screenshots and links posted in the description about how the guy handled himself and the situation when people we saying his thermal paste was damaging heat sinks or peoples hardware. At most W1zzard should have stepped in and done something about the whole thing but all that came out of it was erocker closing the thread and everyone going back to their own businesses on the forums.

I really think that W1zzard with his connections could do more to make the whole fiasco 'more' public but for some reason nothing is being done by anyone - you cant link the IC Diamond thread on other forums because they get deleted. Youtube or twitter is the only way to make the whole thing more public where they cant touch your videos/views or opinions unless they paid off youtube to flag or remove your video because it was in breach of some silly rule.


----------



## RCoon (May 1, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> IMO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you find the IC Diamond thread? found it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 1, 2014)

there are quite a few articles on the interwebs about it - blogs & news posts were made and some members here who are active in other tech forums made threads about it there also, but judging by the thread remixedcat started up on Overclock.net I dont think the people there really cared.

hardwarebbq article


----------



## RCoon (May 1, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> there are quite a few articles on the interwebs about it - blogs & news posts were made and some members here who are active in other tech forums made threads about it there also, but judging by the thread remixedcat started up on Overclock.net I dont think the people there really cared.
> 
> hardwarebbq article



What's the TPU TS server details again? I'll join you on some gaems tonight, need to head to the shops first however.

EDIT: Nevermind, TPU TS server is no longer up anymore  guess you'll have to join the same one as before, theunholy.no-ip.biz


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 1, 2014)

ts21.gameservers.com? port:9207


Let me know if it doesnt work.


----------



## RCoon (May 1, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Let me know if it doesnt work.



It doesn't. I might be buying a house with my girlfriend this summer. Well, we are buying a house, but it's being built. I'll build a crappy low power server and host a decent TS for us 24/7, or I'll buy one for $10 a year or something.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 1, 2014)

Sorry man, I think TPU changed their TS, that server was working about 3 something months ago when i last joined them. Looks like we will be jumping back on yours


----------



## vega22 (May 1, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> there are quite a few articles on the interwebs about it - blogs & news posts were made and some members here who are active in other tech forums made threads about it there also, but judging by the thread remixedcat started up on Overclock.net I dont think the people there really cared.
> 
> hardwarebbq article



i was not part of the tpu trail, i was part of the first trail on the specialtech forums and when i brought up my issue there all my posts about it were deleted. there was a comp about it for the mounting pressure. it was this which started it for me as i increased the mounting pressure with 4mm of spacers (google true penny mod, my ifx had the same mount) to get the best mount i could. i was told my results where unnaturally high by icd after their rep gilgamesh had told me to do it....

when i 1st posted about it on here when it started i was labeled a lair and a troll despite the images i had posted later being mirrored by other members here on tpu. i had a post vanish here too but it later came back when others had the issue 

worst part is that the tim is still as good as it gets, but i would not use it under any cooler with high mounting pressure.


dude what it was imo is that people wanted free stuff....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 1, 2014)

marsey99 said:


> i was not part of the tpu trail, i was part of the first trail on the specialtech forums and when i brought up my issue there all my posts about it were deleted. there was a comp about it for the mounting pressure. it was this which started it for me as i increased the mounting pressure with 4mm of spacers (google true penny mod, my ifx had the same mount) to get the best mount i could. i was told my results where unnaturally high by icd after their rep gilgamesh had told me to do it....
> 
> when i 1st posted about it on here when it started i was labeled a lair and a troll despite the images i had posted later being mirrored by other members here on tpu. i had a post vanish here too but it later came back when others had the issue
> 
> ...




Its sad that you got the shit censored out of you - and I feel your pain as i was abused in the same way by one of the mods but theres nothing you can do about it with how broken the system is. Obviously there are those who would like to differ and tell you that TPU is great and TPU is awesome but the underlying system that governs not just the members but also the mods here on TPU is broken, and there are quite a few of us here that acknowledge how broken the system is but shape up or ship the fuck out as they say.

as far as reviews goes - which TPU is pretty damn good for, pretty much every thread, every comment started on these forums has to be taken with a grain of salt, and i dont know about you, but the levels of salt on these forums are highly toxic if not fatal.

------

On a less serious note. Logitech has the Proteus Core 502 gaming mouse in stock - I can get it for £60 but if i wait i can probably get it for £40-50 on amazon when it gets released.... Do i buy from Amazon or get it directly from Logitech?


----------



## RCoon (May 1, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its sad that you got the shit censored out of you - and I feel your pain as i was abused in the same way by one of the mods but theres nothing you can do about it with how broken the system is. Obviously there are those who would like to differ and tell you that TPU is great and TPU is awesome but the underlying system that governs not just the members but also the mods here on TPU is broken, and there are quite a few of us here that acknowledge how broken the system is but shape up or ship the fuck out as they say.
> 
> as far as reviews goes - which TPU is pretty damn good for, pretty much every thread, every comment started on these forums has to be taken with a grain of salt, and i dont know about you, but the levels of salt on these forums are highly toxic if not fatal.
> 
> ...



One of the more interesting things about forums is that there is no legal right to freedom of speech on them. It's just the way of things. One of the many reasons Gr33nG3cko was allowed to reign free for so long, despite the entire internet hating him. Pick a couple of your favourite mods, and browse their moderated sections instead. That's what I do, then I know I won't get screwed for calling someone out on something they said.

If I ever have a problem, I just PM @Tatty_One and he gives me a straight answer without the BS. Maybe I'm biased though, he is British after all.

On a more interesting note, I have been looking at the Sennheiser 323D's, either those, or a Blue Microphones Snowball iCE. Can't decide which!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 1, 2014)

Depends how serious about gaming you are. Id grab some proper audiophile headphones and some cheap clip on tie mic. reinstall those Xonar drives so you get the Ui with it and make stuff sound awesome.

I think i was actually considering some Philips Fidelio X1's or L2's at one point both for music and gaming since i have a soundcard with a built in headphones amp.


No thoughts about my G502?


----------



## RCoon (May 1, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> No thoughts about my G502?



I think Mice are a very personal thing, I refuse to buy a mouse unless the shop lets me touch it, or someone I know has one for me to try. Some are just not designed for universal hand sizes. I'm also a snob in terms of sensors with bar snapping and zero acceleration.

I want to make full use of my sound card, so I want a nice quality but cheap condenser mic, and some very comfy, clear headphones. Thing is I can get the Sennheiser 323D's for £70.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 1, 2014)

IF you just want a soundcard for music and videos - the Xonar is great. My SB-Z will never beat the Xonar in terms of audio fidelity but im more of a gamer.

wait until the SB-Z gets cheaper then toss the Xonar out if i were you  even with brainbit drivers i was still getting hella lot of sound anomalies when it came to gaming - even without EAX emulation on


----------



## RCoon (May 1, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> IF you just want a soundcard for music and videos - the Xonar is great. My SB-Z will never beat the Xonar in terms of audio fidelity but im more of a gamer.
> 
> wait until the SB-Z gets cheaper then toss the Xonar out if i were you  even with brainbit drivers i was still getting hella lot of sound anomalies when it came to gaming - even without EAX emulation on



Watching some Sennheiser PC 360's, got em for £75...


----------



## vega22 (May 1, 2014)

cheers 

i have nothing but love for the mods on here, not their fault most members these days think they are here to babysit and clean up their mess after them. 

it is that which is wrong with all forums these days. spoilt little brats with entitlement issues who need a dose of man the fuck up.

i have to shovel that shit on a couple of other forums where i have power too...gets old fast!


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 3, 2014)

I am still rocking my Steelseries Kinzu mouse i got few years ago,its on the edge with the middle click now being dodgy where on web browsers if i try close a tab it open like 10 new tabs.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 3, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> I am still rocking my Steelseries Kinzu mouse i got few years ago,its on the edge with the middle click now being dodgy where on web browsers if i try close a tab it open like 10 new tabs.



Got to be careful with that the middle click failed on my previous mouse and i carried on using it for another 2 years

to this day I do not remember to use the middle click functions in anything.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 3, 2014)

Yeah i know its just convenient because the mouse doesn't have additional button.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 3, 2014)

I dont use the middle mouse click for anything in windows, middle click is usually bound to throwing grenades in games i play


----------



## RCoon (May 3, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont use the middle mouse click for anything in windows, middle click is usually bound to throwing grenades in games i play



Opens links in new tabs for me, that's literally all I use it for. Oh and accidentally clicking it and getting that ridiculous scroll option that shouldn't exist.


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 3, 2014)

Who do I speak to about joining the TPU UK Clubhouse? 

Hi guys, I'm Layton


----------



## RCoon (May 3, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Who do I speak to about joining the TPU UK Clubhouse?
> 
> Hi guys, I'm Layton



I don't believe we have any requirements, some people in here aren't even from the UK  to join you simply walk in here and start talking to british inhabitants about things such as how delicious cornish cream is. Just a small community inside a community pretty much, we talk about anything, not just tech (but mostly tech).

It certainly looks like you know how to build a PC at least. Almost every part looks like one I've recommended for certain builds in the past.


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 3, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I don't believe we have any requirements, some people in here aren't even from the UK  to join you simply walk in here and start talking to british inhabitants about things such as how delicious cornish cream is. Just a small community inside a community pretty much, we talk about anything, not just tech (but mostly tech).
> 
> It certainly looks like you know how to build a PC at least. Almost every part looks like one I've recommended for certain builds in the past.



Thank you very much. That took a number of months research, so I've gathered quite a bit of knowledge. I'm pleasured to speak to such TPU fame 

I also love the Rocket Raccoon!


----------



## Tatty_One (May 3, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Thank you very much. That took a number of months research, so I've gathered quite a bit of knowledge. I'm pleasured to speak to such TPU fame
> 
> I also love the Rocket Raccoon!


Welcome to the best Clubhouse in the best on line tech community, just be especially careful of those British Moderators, they can be very dodgy


----------



## RCoon (May 3, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Welcome to the best Clubhouse in the best on line tech community, just be especially careful of those British Moderators, they can be very dodgy



Funnily enough our club is the most popular according to reads/posts, besides the ol' Battlefield club!


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 3, 2014)

How would you go about sending a laptop if you got original box?? I've put my old laptop on ebay and getting few offers,but im not sure how i should package it up, should i wrap it in bubble wrap then get a grey wrap thing?


----------



## RCoon (May 4, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> How would you go about sending a laptop if you got original box?? I've put my old laptop on ebay and getting few offers,but im not sure how i should package it up, should i wrap it in bubble wrap then get a grey wrap thing?



Wrap in bubble wrap, put it in the original box, and then wrap that in brown paper so it looks plain. Unless that was a mistype and you dont have the box.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 4, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Wrap in bubble wrap, put it in the original box, and then wrap that in brown paper so it looks plain. Unless that was a mistype and you dont have the box.


Yeah i do have the original laptop box so wrap the laptop box in bubble wrap then wrap paper or something around it?


----------



## Fourstaff (May 4, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Funnily enough our club is the most popular according to reads/posts, besides the ol' Battlefield club!



That's because anyone who can speak English (and those who can't) are invited over 

Edit: Any UKIP supporters here?


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 4, 2014)

They're all arsehole lol i don't even know who to vote for now i am entitled too.
Edit:
I have been away from forum for awhile but i want congrats you Fourstaff on becoming a moderator.


----------



## RCoon (May 4, 2014)

Fourstaff said:


> That's because anyone who can speak English (and those who can't) are invited over
> 
> Edit: Any UKIP supporters here?



I never vote and refuse to vote. Until a party comes along that isn't run by children who came into politics because they had the right family, I see no real use in voting. If I voted, I'd feel guilty if any of the parties I selected won.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 4, 2014)

I dont vote because i hope to be departing the UK in a few years time on a more permanent basis  though if things dont go too well then of course i'll come back


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 4, 2014)

I have no idea who to vote for. It seems like a constant Labour-Conservative cycle where each undoes the work of the other when they were in power. Nothing really seems to get done.


----------



## RCoon (May 4, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> I have no idea who to vote for. It seems like a constant Labour-Conservative cycle where each undoes the work of the other when they were in power. Nothing really seems to get done.



Labour spends a lot of money on poor people, and the Conservatives spend no money on anyone, and merely allow the rich to continue as they are. I don't trust the people in charge of either party, especially when I see them bicker like school children on TV. Who the hell can take Ed Milliband's face seriously? His face genuinely looks like a character from Chicken Run.


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 4, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Labour spends a lot of money on poor people, and the Conservatives spend no money on anyone, and merely allow the rich to continue as they are. I don't trust the people in charge of either party, especially when I see them bicker like school children on TV. Who the hell can take Ed Milliband's face seriously? His face genuinely looks like a character from Chicken Run.



I see what you mean.


----------



## d1nky (May 4, 2014)

LOL im actually crying!

Well tomorrow im moving/getting the keys to my new flat, which is a lot smaller and more expensive?!

I dont have a clue where all my PC stuff is going, got so much of it! Got a new desk as well, fibre optic broadband is wired into the place, need new fibre router?! need to put a monitor on the wall, and de-clutter...



EDIT: just found it on the net, i paid £35 from gumtree.... http://www.bellahome.co.uk/alphason-reflection-adref140wg-white-high-gloss-designer-office-desk.html


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 4, 2014)

d1nky said:


> LOL im actually crying!
> 
> Well tomorrow im moving/getting the keys to my new flat, which is a lot smaller and more expensive?!
> 
> ...



What provider are you with for fibre broadband? (This question can tell people a lot about a person... )

EDIT: I like that desk. It has so much storage space!!


----------



## d1nky (May 4, 2014)

Havent got one yet, it may be virgin or BT. 

atm we are with BT because the missus loves talktalk and the channel recordings, but i want cheap(ish) fibre...

any recommendations?


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 4, 2014)

d1nky said:


> Havent got one yet, it may be virgin or BT.
> 
> atm we are with BT because the missus loves talktalk and the channel recordings, but i want cheap(ish) fibre...
> 
> any recommendations?



Do you have a phone plan with EE? We are currently with EE after receiving £7.50 a month deal for fibre for like a year (and then £15.00 a month for the rest of the 18 month contract) - I just checked and EE customers get £10.00 a month less, which basically means I would've been paying £25.00 a month full price. However, we have extremely limited options (no Virgin or Talktalk, etc.) as we live in a more rural area - still get 25Mbps though, so can't complain.

But I hear BT has the strongest bandwith (although depends on where you are in the country), and some of the best customer service. My advice would be to shop around, but you haven't got loads of time methinks. Virgin often do the greatest deals of TV and broadband, but Sky have also upped their game a bit too. Plusnet are cheap and cheerful, and have reasonable good customer service, but I've had issues with them before.

One thing I can recommend - if you have kids, get an unlimited plan. They are uncontrollable on their electronic devices!


----------



## d1nky (May 4, 2014)

My missus says that the landlord can get us discounts with virgin fibre as he has many lettings which use the service, hence the deals.

just done some browsing and found BT offer the cheapest (excluding above deal) with up to 76mb DL with the postcode im going to.

guess i will have to wait, but whatever i get will beat this 19mb DL/ 2mb UL speed for £20 month lol


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 4, 2014)

d1nky said:


> My missus says that the landlord can get us discounts with virgin fibre as he has many lettings which use the service, hence the deals.
> 
> just done some browsing and found BT offer the cheapest (excluding above deal) with up to 76mb DL with the postcode im going to.
> 
> guess i will have to wait, but whatever i get will beat this 19mb DL/ 2mb UL speed for £20 month lol



I still have nightmares about the 0.1Mbps DL that I used to have to endure back at my parents house.  You'll be glad to know its been suitably upgraded now.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 4, 2014)

Ed Miliband used to narrate on the Night Garden Childrens programme, it's where he learnt his charismatic leadership skills.


----------



## RCoon (May 4, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Night Garden Childrens programme



I remember that. Child's version of the Hindenburg that makes farting noises right? Iggle Piggle and what not. Jolly good programme if you ask me, highly educational for our children.


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 5, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I remember that. Child's version of the Hindenburg that makes farting noises right? Iggle Piggle and what not. Jolly good programme if you ask me, highly educational for our children.



Don't forget the random massive inflatable shape creatures things!


----------



## Bo$$ (May 5, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I remember that. Child's version of the Hindenburg that makes farting noises right?


 
The Pinky Ponk you mean


----------



## d1nky (May 5, 2014)

LOL at some of the shit said in here!

man ive just spent nearly £800 this weekend and not a PC part to show for it


----------



## RCoon (May 5, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Don't forget the random massive inflatable shape creatures things!



That is arguably one of the scariest things I've ever seen. All those blowup... things?... coming to get you all alone in the forest...



Bo$$ said:


> The Pinky Ponk you mean



I have no idea what that is. Is that the actual name of the farting balloon thing that transports the little golliwog family? (I'm not racist, I have a golliwog mug, power to the Pete)

In other news, apparently Britain holds 13 life sentence criminals in open prisons, and allow them to wander around out of the prison, on a more permanent basis.

Feelsgoodtobebritish.jpg


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 5, 2014)

RCoon said:


> That is arguably one of the scariest things I've ever seen. All those blowup... things?... coming to get you all alone in the forest...
> 
> I have no idea what that is. Is that the actual name of the farting balloon thing that transports the little golliwog family? (I'm not racist, I have a golliwog mug, power to the Pete)



You know you're bored when you're researching In the Night Garden. The Pinky Ponk is the weird farting balloon. There's also a Ninky Nonk, a weird noisy train. There's like six alien species which are all fairly scary. Welcome to the world of children's television.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2014)

The Tombiloos were my favourite, well actually they were my Grandaughters favourite but that's good enough for me.


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 5, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> The Tombiloos were my favourite, well actually they were my Grandaughters favourite but that's good enough for me.



That profile picture though.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2014)

Suggest we all change Avatars for 24 hours to Night Garden characters!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Suggest we all change Avatars for 24 hours to Night Garden characters!



Maybe....

but i have no idea who Night Garden are - I dont follow the top 40 pop charts anymore - are they anything like one direction?


----------



## RCoon (May 6, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Suggest we all change Avatars for 24 hours to Night Garden characters!


 
Bare with me, I'll change it when I get to work this morning

EDIT: Look at me, I look like David Cameron!


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 6, 2014)

We almost have a full set of characters now


----------



## R00kie (May 6, 2014)

I seem to be having a bad day today or something...
Just after ordering my new brand new spankin case from Scan yesterday, I was hoping to get a confirmation on my order today as it was bank holiday yesterday, but as soon as I go onto their website, they tell me that their customers service and the warehouse have been evacuated?! 0_o

P.S. I'll change my avatar as well when I have time to join this  flashmob of yours


----------



## d1nky (May 6, 2014)

These bank holidays have screwed the majority of deliveries over. I'm waiting for a few things to arrive.

P.s  I'll change mine when I have a chance too


----------



## RCoon (May 6, 2014)

I feel like we should try and get the rest of the forum on the bandwagon, not that any of them have a clue what the show is.


----------



## R00kie (May 6, 2014)

@RCoon I have no clue who they are, look like English teletubbies or something


----------



## RCoon (May 6, 2014)

gdallsk said:


> @RCoon I have no clue who they are, look like English teletubbies or something


 
Ah I never saw telletubbies, was just a bit past my time as a child. I do recall a pancake eating hoover however.
I've seen one or two episodes of In the Night Garden because I have so many young ones in my family (Irish families have a tendency to breed rather a lot). Enough to understand the madness that is children's television.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 6, 2014)

Go for some Night Garden imagination rather than duplicate characters, there are more to choose from such as the Pontipines. Wottingers. Pinky Ponk. Ninky
Nonk and Haahoos!


----------



## RCoon (May 6, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Go for some Night Garden imagination rather than duplicate characters, there are more to choose from such as the Pontipines. Wottingers. Pinky Ponk. Ninky
> Nonk and Haahoos!


 
Fix'd so gdallsk doesn't have to think too much. These guys look like blowup sex offenders in the woods.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 6, 2014)

I would have gone for the Pontipines, strength in numbers and all that


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 6, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Go for some Night Garden imagination rather than duplicate characters, there are more to choose from such as the Pontipines. Wottingers. Pinky Ponk. Ninky
> Nonk and Haahoos!



Who do the BBC employ to come up with these names?!


----------



## RCoon (May 6, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Who do the BBC employ to come up with these names?!


 
Heroin addicts apparently


----------



## Tatty_One (May 6, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Who do the BBC employ to come up with these names?!


 See my earlier post....... Ed Milliband!


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 6, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> See my earlier post....... Ed Milliband!



So that's why Labour bought the services of Obama's campaign manager. They realised that brainwashing the children of Britain with Labour propaganda in the form of In the Night Garden isn't going to be that useful for the upcoming general election.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 6, 2014)

Just changing my picture  you'll love this...


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 6, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Just changing my picture  you'll love this...



The anticipation is killing me


----------



## RCoon (May 6, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Just changing my picture  you'll love this...


 
Dude I just wet myself in my office


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 6, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Heroin addicts apparently



Just found this:


----------



## Bo$$ (May 6, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Just found this:





I made mine on meme creator btw  you wont find the captioned image online


----------



## R00kie (May 6, 2014)

Well, now that im here, might as well join the club then.


----------



## RCoon (May 6, 2014)

gdallsk said:


> join the club then



Speaking of which, @Tatty_One , who has access to the OP, it has a list of members but nobody can add to it.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 6, 2014)

I can access anything, including your current account which does not help because you are skint! 

Edit:  I used to update it when I was just a Moderator but to be honest I just don't have enough time these days, too many bad lads in the forums..... I might change the OP to read anyone born or currently residing in the UK can join but they Must put their town/county in there pers info so it shows beneath their avatar, at least that way we can identify...... what you think?


----------



## RCoon (May 6, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> you are skint!



You should see my credit card, pristine and unused, every south african bankers dream.


----------



## R00kie (May 6, 2014)

@RCoon


----------



## Tatty_One (May 6, 2014)

Added a bit in the Op and also added a poll, just cause I'm bored at work


----------



## RCoon (May 6, 2014)

Just made a thread for a new TeamSpeak 3 server, Freedom already has the details, I think Bo$$ does too. Plenty of private channels if you want to game with a friend without anyone else interupting. You're more than welcome to join us too.

address is theunholy.no-ip.biz

Many thanks to @Unholywar for providing this.
There are 3 admins for it, so if you need an extra channel making, PM one of us. Unholy is the host, WD40 works funky hours so he'll be online when we're not, and I'm on standard 9-5 work hours GMT.


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 6, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Just made a thread for a new TeamSpeak 3 server, Freedom already has the details, I think Bo$$ does too. Plenty of private channels if you want to game with a friend without anyone else interupting. You're more than welcome to join us too.
> 
> address is theunholy.no-ip.biz
> 
> ...



Do we have any games or game teams/clans that people play together on that Teamspeak server?

EDIT: I like my new location


----------



## RCoon (May 6, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Do we have any games or game teams/clans that people play together on that Teamspeak server?
> 
> EDIT: I like my new location


 
Me Freedom and Bo$$ occasionaly play some BF3 together, I spend a lot of time on Warframe these days too.
We have somebody else's clan that utilises the server too.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 6, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Me Freedom and Bo$$ occasionaly play some BF3 together, I spend a lot of time on Warframe these days too.
> We have somebody else's clan that utilises the server too.


When are you guys free to play again???


----------



## d1nky (May 6, 2014)

did it work?? <<<


----------



## Fourstaff (May 6, 2014)

d1nky said:


> These bank holidays have screwed the majority of deliveries over. I'm waiting for a few things to arrive.
> 
> P.s  I'll change mine when I have a chance too



Free holiday and you are complaining. Sounds like first world problems to me


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> I can access anything, including your current account which does not help because you are skint!
> 
> Edit:  I used to update it when I was just a Moderator but to be honest I just don't have enough time these days, too many bad lads in the forums..... I might change the OP to read anyone born or currently residing in the UK can join but they Must put their town/county in there pers info so it shows beneath their avatar, at least that way we can identify...... what you think?



Do you have the ability to change the titles underneath our usernames? Ive been meaning to get it done for a while but whenever i message audlyn (I think thats what his name is) I never get a response. I think the only thing i can do is message wizzard about it and have him change it for me but i dont want to hassle him over such petty things as i know hes quite busy.



Bo$$ said:


> When are you guys free to play again???



I have wednesday, thursday and possibly sunday off - if im not out and about i'll be free to play. though Rcoon might not be free.


----------



## RCoon (May 7, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> When are you guys free to play again???


 
I'm on teamspeak every day from around 5ish to around 12 midnight give or take an hour. I actually have more time to play on games during the week than I do at the weekends. We have quite a number of people on teamspeak these days, as one of the big clans on Warframe uses a channel on our server (some of those guys literally have almost 1000 hours played on that game on steam). Even erocker was on last night.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 7, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Do you have the ability to change the titles underneath our usernames? Ive been meaning to get it done for a while but whenever i message audlyn (I think thats what his name is) I never get a response. I think the only thing i can do is message wizzard about it and have him change it for me but i dont want to hassle him over such petty things as i know hes quite busy.
> 
> 
> 
> I have wednesday, thursday and possibly sunday off - if im not out and about i'll be free to play. though Rcoon might not be free.


 
You mean Uryln?  Little point in messaging him as he is hardly ever here these days, like literally 3 or 4 times a year, no I can't change your title, I used to be able to with the old forum but you will need to message W1z now, he is the only one that can.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2014)

yeah Uryln (or however you spell it) He's popped in a few times since i messaged him about it months ago but never got a response, guess i know why now...


----------



## RCoon (May 7, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> but you will need to message W1z now, he is the only one that can.



W1z replied to me within a day and had it changed in a matter of hours. I would imagine when you're doing a lot of complicated things for work, you don't mind doing one small detail once in a while.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2014)

Hmmm i need a new title....


----------



## RCoon (May 7, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hmmm i need a new title....


 
Yours never actually made any sense to me


----------



## Bo$$ (May 7, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Yours never actually made any sense to me


how many posts do you need for a title?


----------



## RCoon (May 7, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> how many posts do you need for a title?


 
5K


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Yours never actually made any sense to me



It was never supposed to make any sense, Its a reference to an old anime abridged series (not such a great one either)


----------



## Bo$$ (May 7, 2014)

RCoon said:


> 5K


Win XD


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2014)

time to crack open a chilled can of redbull zero and clean the mess in my room! then some BF3!!!


----------



## RCoon (May 7, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> time to crack open a chilled can of redbull zero and clean the mess in my room! then some BF3!!!


 
I read that somehow as "Time to crack open a child". Thought you might be stuck in Nigeria or something.

I've been perousing some 4K monitors on OCUK. TN panels don't bother me in the slightest, even though I have two IPS panels.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I read that somehow as "Time to crack open a child". Thought you might be stuck in Nigeria or something.
> 
> I've been perousing some 4K monitors on OCUK. TN panels don't bother me in the slightest, even though I have two IPS panels.



Do you really want need to go 144hz?


----------



## RCoon (May 7, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Do you really want need to go 144hz?


 
4K, not 144hz xD already done the 144hz thing before. Don't play CSGO anymore, so no need for crazy frame rates.
Still want to buy my shiny new headset first, ideally a 323D or a pair of 360's.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2014)

save the money and buy a better soundcard.


----------



## RCoon (May 7, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> save the money and buy a better soundcard.


 
mmmyeah but the 323D's run off of a dedicated USB sound card to do the virtual 7.1.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2014)

RCoon said:


> mmmyeah but the 323D's run off of a dedicated USB sound card to do the virtual 7.1.



sell the Xonar, save up some money, but a SB-Z and a pair of Philips Fidelio L2's which come with a microphone - profit


----------



## RCoon (May 7, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> sell the Xonar, save up some money, but a SB-Z and a pair of Philips Fidelio L2's which come with a microphone - profit


 
I snapped and bought the Sennheiser 323D's! Arriving tomorrow.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I snapped and bought the Sennheiser 323D's! Arriving tomorrow.



send them back


----------



## RCoon (May 7, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> send them back


 
Nope! I vehemently refuse! I've been reading reviews for the last few weeks, and these come in at a decent budget option.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2014)

Dont make me have to send in the MOSSAD to make you send them back - you forget i know where you live brother.


----------



## RCoon (May 7, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Dont make me have to send in the MOSSAD to make you send them back - you forget i know where you live brother.


 
They are inevitably superior to my Kave 5.1, especially in weight. I'll see if they fit my requirements.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2014)

Well, If i had a proper soundcard, i would rather have a headset that hooked upto it rather than use a USB headset that bypassed it if you get what i mean.

I use an old Plantronics Blackwire C-210m mono headset just for voice comms, game sounds still come out of my Logitechs though


----------



## RCoon (May 7, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well, If i had a proper soundcard, i would rather have a headset that hooked upto it rather than use a USB headset that bypassed it if you get what i mean.
> 
> I use an old Plantronics Blackwire C-210m mono headset just for voice comms, game sounds still come out of my Logitechs though


 
I don't have to use the USB sound card, the headset runs as stereo without it through two standard 3.5 jacks. I'm curious as to which offers the best sound quality though.

Besides that I have a 5.1 surround sound speaker system I run through the sound card.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 7, 2014)

I have a Creative Xifi Elite Pro that would go with them headphones very nicely, you know the one with the flash IO box, full remote with the entertainment, gaming and full pro music packages


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I don't have to use the USB sound card, the headset runs as stereo without it through two standard 3.5 jacks. I'm curious as to which offers the best sound quality though.
> 
> Besides that I have a 5.1 surround sound speaker system I run through the sound card.



thats why the Creative SB-Z is so awesome, It has a dedicated port just for headphones - all you need to do is go into their UI and switch from speakers to headphones in seconds! Its easy!

my SB-Z is the only reason why im even thinking about getting some Philips Fidelio X1's


----------



## RCoon (May 7, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> I have a Creative Xifi Elite Pro that would go with them headphones very nicely, you know the one with the flash IO box, full remote with the entertainment, gaming and full pro music packages


 
Oh my, that is shiny. Checked fleabay, and the reasonably priced ones are collect only  the others are rather expensive!


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 7, 2014)

I feel like I've walked into an audiophile court case...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> I feel like I've walked into an audiophile lawsuit...



SB-Z is no where near Audiophile grade. the Xonar D2X is indeed an amazing card though and sounds pretty amazing for music/movies, you want the STX if you want audiophile grade


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 7, 2014)

I simply have a set of JVC HA-RX700 cans plugged into the USB soundcard integrated in my keyboard. I'm in no way close to audiophile.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> I simply have a set of JVC HA-RX700 cans plugged into the USB soundcard integrated in my keyboard. I'm in no way close to audiophile.



one soundcard not Audiophile enough.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 7, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Oh my, that is shiny. Checked fleabay, and the reasonably priced ones are collect only  the others are rather expensive!


They came in at 200 quid new but I have to say it packs some serious punch, has the usual on board dedicated ram etc and headphones have their own independent setup features that give you so many options.............  and I have a box complete sat in my study cupboard!


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 7, 2014)

So I'm doing a build for someone in the summer. I've come up with a parts list, but I'd like to hear people's thoughts. My 'client' as I shall call him is wanting a specific type of build (think beginning with 'H' and rhyming with 'Macintosh'), which does limit the options for parts a little bit. He is on a budget, and is wanting to do some semi-professional editing (he has software for a certain OS, which is why he is specific about his build), and some casual gaming. Here's the build so far:

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/3FDaQ

I am aware that this build is without a dedicated graphics card, but as I said he's on a budget and says he'll buy a graphics card later when he has more money. I've also spied a low-price GT 640 that I can throw in if necessary.

Thoughts?

Layton


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2014)

Looks ok to me, but you might wanna split that ram into 2x4GB so you can make use of dual channel.

You dont need to, and even if you did it might not net you much performance but dual channel is dual channel.


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 7, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Looks ok to me, but you might wanna split that ram into 2x4GB so you can make use of dual channel.
> 
> You dont need to, and even if you did it might not net you much performance but dual channel is dual channel.



My thinking was that if he does decide to go further in the editing field, he could easily just stick another 8GB stick for more performance. I would've done dual channel if it wasn't a Mini-ITX board.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 7, 2014)

I got me a Xonar D1 it's pretty fucking good after you fix the EQ


----------



## RCoon (May 8, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> They came in at 200 quid new but I have to say it packs some serious punch, has the usual on board dedicated ram etc and headphones have their own independent setup features that give you so many options.............  and I have a box complete sat in my study cupboard!



Are you implying you.might sell it sir?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Are you implying you.might sell it sir?


 Well I am not using it and am in the process of doing a major upgrade (x79, 4820K etc) and the x79 board I am looking at has Good quality on board sound, I am sure if you were interested we may be able to negotate a decent deal that suits the both of us.  What was the Fleabay price range?


----------



## RCoon (May 8, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Well I am not using it and am in the process of doing a major upgrade (x79, 4820K etc) and the x79 board I am looking at has Good quality on board sound, I am sure if you were interested we may be able to negotate a decent deal that suits the both of us.  What was the Fleabay price range?


 
Anywhere between 60 (pickup only) and 200


----------



## Tatty_One (May 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Anywhere between 60 (pickup only) and 200


 Really? Seems a bit excessive at £200 even if it's brand new as they origionally came out about 4 years ago, I will drop you a PM for consideration.


----------



## RCoon (May 8, 2014)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


>




I think Ed is voiced by a different person now


----------



## RCoon (May 8, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think Ed is voiced by a different person now


 
Sorry about not being overly talkative last night on TS, these days we've been getting pretty serious in Warframe, it's taken over my entire evenings these last two weeks. I haven't even watched the lastest Game of Thrones episode because of it!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Sorry about not being overly talkative last night on TS, these days we've been getting pretty serious in Warframe, it's taken over my entire evenings these last two weeks. I haven't even watched the lastest Game of Thrones episode because of it!




dont worry about it. I managed to get warframe working, sat through the tutorial, got to the part where i had to choose which world to teleport to and thought 'meh' and went to join some TPU guys in BF4.


----------



## RCoon (May 8, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> dont worry about it. I managed to get warframe working, sat through the tutorial, got to the part where i had to choose which world to teleport to and thought 'meh' and went to join some TPU guys in BF4.


 
That's fair enough. Maybe when BF4 isn't broken in some way I might actually pay the ridiculous amount of money they're asking for it.

EDIT: HAMAGERD MY HEADFOANZ ARRIVED. Gonna make sweet love to them when i gets home.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2014)

Yeah, its still £18 just for the base game (no expansion packs)

Not a bad price however. I remember buying CoD4 for £20 back in the day so its not bad if you dont care for premium and all the other DLC.


----------



## RCoon (May 8, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah, its still £18 just for the base game (no expansion packs)
> 
> Not a bad price however. I remember buying CoD4 for £20 back in the day so its not bad if you dont care for premium and all the other DLC.


 
I think I'd require premium in order to play with the TPU guys, and to not feel like I'm missing out on a Megalodon.

Base game I can get for £15, added premium is £30. That is the most stupidest pricing I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2014)

£26 from here for premium http://www.cdkeys.com/pc/games/batt...d-key-origin?gclid=CNjlopbBnL4CFccSwwodBTcALQ - site seems pretty legit, you can also checkout with paypal though i get a little worried when not trading physical goods. I normally use CJsCdKeys but they charge 1 or 2 quid more but they are 100% legit


----------



## d1nky (May 8, 2014)

LOLOLOL!! My misssus bought me a desk for our new flat, put it up yesterday and it's Huge!! She Was all like 'babe it's too big, let's sell it and get a nice tall one' 

Not a rucking chance it's perfect for benching and everything! 

Pics when I'm sorted!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2014)

d1nky said:


> LOLOLOL!! My misssus bought me a desk for our new flat, put it up yesterday and it's Huge!! She Was all like 'babe it's too big, let's sell it and get a nice tall one'
> 
> Not a rucking chance it's perfect for benching and everything!
> 
> Pics when I'm sorted!




did she at least try to sound sexy when she said _"Its too big...."_ ??


----------



## RCoon (May 8, 2014)

Guys guys guys. This headset sounds ballin'
Screw the virtual 7.1 sound card, my D2X makes these headphones sound flawless compared to my Kave. Also everyone on teamspeak says I sound much clearer too. Pretty happy with it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 9, 2014)

got paid today! so i did a little jig and ordered a monitor stand, and G502 directly from Logitech - I got sick of waiting for Amazon to get it in stock.


----------



## RCoon (May 9, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> got paid today! so i did a little jig and ordered a monitor stand, and G502 directly from Logitech - I got sick of waiting for Amazon to get it in stock.


 
Interesting looking mouse, let me know how comforable it is. I'm happy with my Kone XTD, but the pads are getting worn out after all these years of use. Also finding a glass compatible mouse could be challenging!


----------



## Bo$$ (May 9, 2014)

Just lost a fucktic tonne of data  Serves me right for using RAID0 for ease...


----------



## RCoon (May 9, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Just lost a fucktic tonne of data  Serves me right for using RAID0 for ease...


 
Wait, you're telling me you used 3+ year old 250GB seagate drives i sent you as backups for data on RAID0? Backups? RAID0?

You cray.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 9, 2014)

http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/855...rop-to-as-low-as-299-this-week-in-the-uk.html


----------



## Bo$$ (May 9, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Wait, you're telling me you used 3+ year old 250GB seagate drives i sent you as backups for data on RAID0? Backups? RAID0?
> 
> You cray.



I used 3 in a pair since i had a collection of 600gb files i didn't want to split, it was only for a few days while i migrated  the system however it died the day i was moving everything across!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 10, 2014)

Ive also ordered TP-Link TL-PA6010KIT to better make use of my 100meg internet, should be here next week. If it goes well, I might have some AV200 powerline kits to sell for cheap if anyone is interested.


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 10, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> So I'm doing a build for someone in the summer. I've come up with a parts list, but I'd like to hear people's thoughts. My 'client' as I shall call him is wanting a specific type of build (think beginning with 'H' and rhyming with 'Macintosh'), which does limit the options for parts a little bit. He is on a budget, and is wanting to do some semi-professional editing (he has software for a certain OS, which is why he is specific about his build), and some casual gaming. Here's the build so far:
> 
> http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/3FDaQ
> 
> ...



What do people think of the case? I had put a thread up about advice on a portable case, but as of yet no replies.  I had chosen the Prodigy because I thought it would be both portable and functional (in terms of long graphics cards, storage options). However, the client is probably going to need to put the PC in the case packaging anyway to protect when transporting in the car. This made me wonder whether the "handles" on the Prodigy are any use at all.

I had considered the Lian-Li TU100/TU200, but the client didn't like it. They want the case to look nice, and be portable and stuff. Yes, they don't know much about computers, which is why I'm in charge of sourcing parts and building it. Any other suggestions?


----------



## RCoon (May 10, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> What do people think of the case? I had put a thread up about advice on a portable case, but as of yet no replies.  I had chosen the Prodigy because I thought it would be both portable and functional (in terms of long graphics cards, storage options). However, the client is probably going to need to put the PC in the case packaging anyway to protect when transporting in the car. This made me wonder whether the "handles" on the Prodigy are any use at all.
> 
> I had considered the Lian-Li TU100/TU200, but the client didn't like it. They want the case to look nice, and be portable and stuff. Yes, they don't know much about computers, which is why I'm in charge of sourcing parts and building it. Any other suggestions?



Aerocool dead silence. The case looks nice, and the layout is incredibly well thought out for cable management and fans. Also unlike many cases I've bought, they separate and label all screws into individual tiny bags so you can do everything perfectly as you go along. One of the best cases I've had the pleasure of building, and I've owned things like the TJ07, SG07, Phantom Full EATX and such.



FreedomEclipse said:


> I might have some AV200 powerline kits to sell for cheap if anyone is interested.



Are they TP Link ones? I've got 3 at the moment, may have a need for more as girlfriend is moving into her new house in 2 months.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 10, 2014)

Heard good things about Bitfenix cases specially like the Shinobi case i believe whats its called got good reviews too, so i'm sure the prodigy should be just as good too.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 10, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Are they TP Link ones? I've got 3 at the moment, may have a need for more as girlfriend is moving into her new house in 2 months.



Yep, 2 TP-Link TL-PA211KIT AV200 Nano's


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 10, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yep, 2 TP-Link TL-PA211KIT AV200 Nano's



Hmmm. I don't think they're compatible with my TP-Link powerline adapters. It would've been useful, but nevermind. RCoon still has dibs.


----------



## RCoon (May 10, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Hmmm. I don't think they're compatible with my TP-Link powerline adapters. It would've been useful, but nevermind. RCoon still has dibs.



Most of them are compatible, I'm good if you have a need for them, I can always grab a set on amazon for £15


----------



## Bo$$ (May 10, 2014)

Anyone reckon it's worth upgrading my 2500k?


----------



## R00kie (May 10, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Anyone reckon it's worth upgrading my 2500k?



Overclock it, thats all you need to do.


----------



## RCoon (May 10, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Anyone reckon it's worth upgrading my 2500k?



Just about to post your HDD, as said above, OC that baby, SB is still ballin'

I haven't yet seen the need to OC my 4670, makes me wonder what all the fuss I was making with my old rigs was about. 8350 is still happy, I don't see much improvement in gaming on either chip at stock or OC'd. Maybe it's my gaming res.

8350 still unpacks rar's and parses files twice as fast though


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 10, 2014)

I managed to get my 2500k to 4.9Ghz  that was one hell of a CPU


----------



## Bo$$ (May 10, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I managed to get my 2500k to 4.9Ghz  that was one hell of a CPU


my motherboard is pretty shitty TBH i don't think it'd handle it. It's on UEFI too...


----------



## R00kie (May 10, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> my motherboard is pretty shitty TBH i don't think it'd handle it. It's on UEFI too...



I still think that UEFI is much better than anything else in terms of ease of use, I love it and its easy to manipulate. That is coming from a guy who was stuck with either AMI or AWARD for the past 15 years...
If you havent tried yet, you should, theres always room for trial and error, and it'll eventually get where it deserves to be.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 11, 2014)

Well i've been sitting at 4GHZ for a couple weeks, will try for 4.7GHZ or so, considering buying a Z77...


----------



## RCoon (May 11, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Well i've been sitting at 4GHZ for a couple weeks, will try for 4.7GHZ or so, considering buying a Z77...



Not a fan of the GD65 Z77 MoBo for OC'ing, in comparison to competitors it's UEFI was a mess. Much prefer Gigabyte/Asus's offerings.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 11, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Much prefer Gigabyte/Asus's offerings.



Sounds like a plan, I generally like Gigabyte or Asus anyway so wasn't looking for an MSI this time around


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 12, 2014)

Amazon are currently doing a Netgear 8 port gigabit switch for £15 if anyones interested.

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B00AWM7PKO/?tag=tec053-21

Good price for a switch made out of metal, Its also cheaper then the TP-Link variant TL-SG108 ( i think they're all the same anyway)

I myself use a metal Trendnet giga switch but i have a cheapo plastic TP-Link giga as spare.

---

Personally though i hate that the netgear has cables coming out of the front, it makes it so troublesome to hide cables and such


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 13, 2014)

Hello,

Currys / PC World currently have the Steelseries Qck Mini mouse mat on sale for £2.47. I've heard great reviews about this series of mouse mats, and this particular one is perfect for transporting, for LAN parties etc. I've bought one, but they're selling pretty quickly.

Steelseries Qck Mini - Currys

Product Information page

Layton


----------



## RCoon (May 13, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Hello,
> 
> Currys / PC World currently have the Steelseries Qck Mini mouse mat on sale for £2.47. I've heard great reviews about this series of mouse mats, and this particular one is perfect for transporting, for LAN parties etc. I've bought one, but they're selling pretty quickly.
> 
> ...


 
Pretty nice for someone using generic cheap crap matts, although I don't see myself replacing my glass one for some time


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 13, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Pretty nice for someone using generic cheap crap matts, although I don't see myself replacing my glass one for some time



I am aware of your beautiful creation.


----------



## R00kie (May 13, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Hello,
> 
> Currys / PC World currently have the Steelseries Qck Mini mouse mat on sale for £2.47. I've heard great reviews about this series of mouse mats, and this particular one is perfect for transporting, for LAN parties etc. I've bought one, but they're selling pretty quickly.
> 
> ...



Might grab one, my old ball point mouse have ''ground'' a hole in my desk, so I dont really want my new mouse to be gliding on that. 
How big is the mouse pad actually?


----------



## RCoon (May 13, 2014)

Height: 2 mm (0.08 in)

Width: 250 mm (9.8 in)

Length: 210 mm (8.3 in)


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 13, 2014)

I am rocking my GW2 edition of SteelSeries QCK mouse pad large and it needs a clean lol,the white got all faded and i only use like quater of the pad.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 15, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> I am rocking my GW2 edition of SteelSeries QCK mouse pad large and it needs a clean lol,the white got all faded and i only use like quater of the pad.



Still a better love story than GW2.....

Anyhoo - my desk mount arrived on monday, I havent been able to do anything with it yet cuz ive literally made it home by just after midnight for the last 3 days (I hate this job) the new TP-Link powerlines are in, quite a substantial boost in speed, Still not quite 100meg though but i think the limitation might be the cabling in my house. When downloading my connection used to peak at 60mb/s and drop to about 44-50mb/s sustained, Now im getting about 80mb/s which is OK i suppose.... Not worth the £35 spent but I guess my dad's gotta have some bandwidth after all as we share internet..... He gets 20mb/s and i get the rest = fair deal. Not tested the sustained DL yet but i'll get around to it when i find a porno i like.

Also in is my Logitech G502 'Proteus Core' - not unboxed it yet as ive just managed to sit down after getting in and having a shower so i'll report on that later, if not in a few hours the tomorrow as i also have a day off i think. 

Stay tuned


----------



## R00kie (May 15, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Hello,
> 
> Currys / PC World currently have the Steelseries Qck Mini mouse mat on sale for £2.47. I've heard great reviews about this series of mouse mats, and this particular one is perfect for transporting, for LAN parties etc. I've bought one, but they're selling pretty quickly.
> 
> ...









Got myself one while the sale lasted. Well, its small, looks nice and fits on my table perfectly. The G500S dwarves it


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 15, 2014)

gdallsk said:


> Got myself one while the sale lasted. Well, its small, looks nice and fits on my table perfectly. The G500S dwarves it



So jealous! Mine hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## R00kie (May 15, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> So jealous! Mine hasn't arrived yet.


Where did you order it to? Mine was like a next day delivery to the store,  which is like a mile away from my place, so I just went and grabbed it after college.


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 15, 2014)

gdallsk said:


> Where did you order it to? Mine was like a next day delivery to the store,  which is like a mile away from my place, so I just went and grabbed it after college.



I ordered it as home delivery, as I was too lazy to pick up. I'm about 10 miles from my nearest store. Do you pay extra for next day delivery at the store?


----------



## R00kie (May 15, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> I ordered it as home delivery, as I was too lazy to pick up. I'm about 10 miles from my nearest store. Do you pay extra for next day delivery at the store?



Nah, it was free.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 15, 2014)

Here's my dirty GW2 edition and my tiny Kinzu mouse


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 15, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> Here's my dirty GW2 edition and my tiny Kinzu mouse



I'll have to post a pic when mine arrives with my Sensei RAW


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 15, 2014)

TP-Link AV200's (complete kit) who wants them?


----------



## RCoon (May 15, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> TP-Link AV200's (complete kit) who wants them?


 
@LaytonJnr I believe. I might invest in some 500's myself next week.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 15, 2014)

I am so bitter now.....

I wasted an hour building a dual monitor desk stand only to find that it doesnt fit together properly as it should - screws are longer than they should be - a plastic O-Ring is missing and it makes the joint rattle about as its not as snug. I read the instructions over and over again and ive been messing with it for about an hour and I thought i was going crazy.

Bitterly disappointed because It cost £60 inc delivery but more to the point that i stopped playing warframe so i could set it up and im furious now....

Ive emailed the company who made it & who i bought it from directly and told them that they're gonna need to give me an hours wage along with the refund for wasting my time.


::EDIT::

also im even more so bitter because I took 3hrs off my shift to wait for it to be delivered because no one was home that have been shunted on to my next 3 shifts - 10hr shifts for 3 days....


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 17, 2014)

So it finally came. In a massive box for some reason.



 
I really like the texture!

Layton


----------



## RCoon (May 17, 2014)

Fun fact:

You should probably check that your car radiator has more than a few 100 ml's of coolant before you go on a long journey.
Spent the last 30 minutes of the journey literally shitting myself with the temperature gauge in the red, praying it wouldn't break down, only to find my radiator fluid is not even visible from the inlet this morning.

Also, does anyone here actually like Earl Grey Tea? I prefer not to have milk in my hot drinks myself, and I'm a partaker of green tea and lotus. Would be interesting to know how we are not all that stereotypical when it comes to tea.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 17, 2014)

Did it not occur to you to pull in to the nearest petrol station and fill the radiator up? 

As for tea, unfortunately im stereo typical. But i drink green, jasmine,  Pu-erh (aka 'bo-lay' amongst us chinese folk), or Oolong tea occasionally 

Pu-erh and Oolong are black tea's


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 17, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Also, does anyone here actually like Earl Grey Tea? I prefer not to have milk in my hot drinks myself, and I'm a partaker of green tea and lotus. Would be interesting to know how we are not all that stereotypical when it comes to tea.



I'm not a big tea drinker, but I do like myself a nice bit of green tea every once in a while.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 17, 2014)

i prefer black teas and earl gray is one of my favorites. i like also black tea with honey&cinnamon and pure peppermint


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 19, 2014)

So I've noticed the Buy/Sell/Trade/Giveaway forum seems like a pretty strict forum with all of its rules. I have yet to use this aspect of the TPU community, so I would like some advice. What I was wanting to do is to ask under the [WTB] tag for parts for a budget mini-ITX that I have been tasked with building. So what I would ask is for the same parts (either new or in good condition) that I currently have planned for a lower price, or better parts that have been used for the same price as the part I have chosen (i.e. a better CPU for the cost of the current one I have chosen). This may free up some more money for the build.

My question really is whether this is allowed, and whether this kind of ask is worth it.

Layton


----------



## RCoon (May 19, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> So I've noticed the Buy/Sell/Trade/Giveaway forum seems like a pretty strict forum with all of its rules. I have yet to use this aspect of the TPU community, so I would like some advice. What I was wanting to do is to ask under the [WTB] tag for parts for a budget mini-ITX that I have been tasked with building. So what I would ask is for the same parts (either new or in good condition) that I currently have planned for a lower price, or better parts that have been used for the same price as the part I have chosen (i.e. a better CPU for the cost of the current one I have chosen). This may free up some more money for the build.
> 
> My question really is whether this is allowed, and whether this kind of ask is worth it.
> 
> Layton



Make the thread with [WTB][EU] tags, sign up for Heatware and post your Heatware profile in the thread, put what you are looking for specifically, and then if anyone has the gear you need and they are selling, you can barter with them.

As it happens I have a spare Silverstone SG-07 ITX case with a 550w inbuilt Bronze PSU that is currently gathering dust. More than welcome to PM for proof of ownership and what not.

EDIT: *Beware* of the trade forum trawlers. I've dealt with two fellas from the UK who trawl the forums looking for a cheap grab or try to fob off some crap to people. I don't recall what their names were, but *always ask and check their heatware*


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 19, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Make the thread with [WTB][EU] tags, sign up for Heatware and post your Heatware profile in the thread, put what you are looking for specifically, and then if anyone has the gear you need and they are selling, you can barter with them.
> 
> As it happens I have a spare Silverstone SG-07 ITX case with a 550w inbuilt Bronze PSU that is currently gathering dust. More than welcome to PM for proof of ownership and what not.
> 
> EDIT: *Beware* of the trade forum trawlers. I've dealt with two fellas from the UK who trawl the forums looking for a cheap grab or try to fob off some crap to people. I don't recall what their names were, but *always ask and check their heatware*



Thanks for the advice! I may consider the case, but I'll have to check with the client. They are rather picky.


----------



## d1nky (May 19, 2014)

no internet for a while, i felt like such a caveman lol

heres my new desk


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 19, 2014)

d1nky said:


> no internet for a while, i felt like such a caveman lol
> 
> heres my new desk




what sub is that sitting under your desk?


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 19, 2014)

d1nky said:


> no internet for a while, i felt like such a caveman lol
> 
> heres my new desk



I think I see the bottom little bit of my new mousemat on the screen in the first photo


----------



## d1nky (May 19, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> what sub is that sitting under your desk?



some acoustic solutions p.o.s 5.1 surround thing. its not bad, never really set it up tbh.



LaytonJnr said:


> I think I see the bottom little bit of my new mousemat on the screen in the first photo



yea lol was online for a minute then net went out before i uploaded pics that day!


----------



## d1nky (May 21, 2014)

got 100mb virgin fibre coming next week! WOOP!


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 21, 2014)

d1nky said:


> got 100mb virgin fibre coming next week! WOOP!



So jealous!


----------



## RCoon (May 21, 2014)

d1nky said:


> got 100mb virgin fibre coming next week! WOOP!



I've been stuck on 84Mb broadband from BT Infinity for almost 2 years now, Virgin want to charge us £1200 to dig up the car park and blow through some fibre cable to our road so we can get the extra 16mb. Obviously we said no.


----------



## d1nky (May 21, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I've been stuck on 84Mb broadband from BT Infinity for almost 2 years now, Virgin want to charge us £1200 to dig up the car park and blow through some fibre cable to our road so we can get the extra 16mb. Obviously we said no.




Its already installed here and the fibre cable is in my front room, wanted to do the router shite myself but they wouldnt let me?! so need an engineer to come plug it in!


----------



## RCoon (May 21, 2014)

d1nky said:


> Its already installed here and the fibre cable is in my front room, wanted to do the router shite myself but they wouldnt let me?! so need an engineer to come plug it in!



Yeah fibre is tricky business. You only have a certain amount of angle you can bend it before fibre stops working, and if you so much as touch the end of the bare cable with your finger, you're likely to ruin it too. We do what is essentially a wet'n'dry sanding method to the end of the fibre before we patch ours in, as it has to be crystal smooth. The patching ports for our switches are pretty expensive for fibre too!


----------



## d1nky (May 21, 2014)

i see! this is probably why BT and similar companies only run it to the box outside and then use the phone line as the last leg?


----------



## RCoon (May 21, 2014)

d1nky said:


> i see! this is probably why BT and similar companies only run it to the box outside and then use the phone line as the last leg?



Pretty much, all it takes is someone to come along and bend it too much, then all of a sudden they're getting a phonecall saying their net doesn't work.


----------



## d1nky (May 21, 2014)

damn im going to have to nail this sucker down or my missus will be moving it all the time or when shes pissed with me lol


----------



## RCoon (May 21, 2014)

d1nky said:


> damn im going to have to nail this sucker down or my missus will be moving it all the time or when shes pissed with me lol



I don't imagine you will have fibre cable dangling about in your living room, I've not seen a house where they leave fibre just in plain site, so I reckon you'll be alright.


----------



## d1nky (May 21, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I don't imagine you will have fibre cable dangling about in your living room, I've not seen a house where they leave fibre just in plain site, so I reckon you'll be alright.



umm, its clipped to the wall in a couple places then travels the skirting to behind the TV and is all over the place lol

guess itll be replaced when the engineer is here!


----------



## RCoon (May 21, 2014)

Payday is Friday, I've got a wad of spare cash, and I want to buy a nice black and or red cooler of some description. Give me advice. I made a thread and decided on the CM V10, but now the Corsair H105 is out and AIO's are looking shiny. What should I get?

Note: My RAM is obscenely tall, Noctua NH D14 and the Phanteks NC14 won't fit over them. I want a Cryorig R1 Ultimate but they're not available in the UK yet.

No custom watercooling either, I'm out of that business.


----------



## R00kie (May 21, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Payday is Friday, I've got a wad of spare cash, and I want to buy a nice black and or red cooler of some description. Give me advice. I made a thread and decided on the CM V10, but now the Corsair H105 is out and AIO's are looking shiny. What should I get?
> 
> Note: My RAM is obscenely tall, Noctua NH D14 and the Phanteks NC14 won't fit over them. I want a Cryorig R1 Ultimate but they're not available in the UK yet.
> 
> No custom watercooling either, I'm out of that business.


If you're thinking about getting H105, if you want to put it at the top of case make sure that there's enough clearance between the rad with fans and the motherboard. Wish Corsair made an H115 cause that would've been awesome to have.

EDIT: Ah, just seen your case, you shouldn't have a problem with that.


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 22, 2014)

Spotted an OEM GTX 660 for a low price that I could see if I can get working. 

How would its 1.5GB of memory compare to the base 2GB/3GB model of most AIB partner versions? What difference does the extra 0.5GB make in gaming?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 22, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Spotted an OEM GTX 660 for a low price that I could see if I can get working.
> 
> How would its 1.5GB of memory compare to the base 2GB/3GB model of most AIB partner versions? What difference does the extra 0.5GB make in gaming?



depends on the res you play. you should be able to manage 1080p so long as you turn AA off 

a 660 is hard to recommend these days even if its a Ti model, there are better options available. That being said, i think there are 1 or 2 people on these forums still running 660Ti's in SLi


----------



## RCoon (May 22, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Spotted an OEM GTX 660 for a low price that I could see if I can get working.
> 
> How would its 1.5GB of memory compare to the base 2GB/3GB model of most AIB partner versions? What difference does the extra 0.5GB make in gaming?



Not sure I'd buy a GPU with less than 2GB VRAM these days. What machine is it for? Yours?


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 22, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> depends on the res you play. you should be able to manage 1080p so long as you turn AA off
> 
> a 660 is hard to recommend these days even if its a Ti model, there are better options available. That being said, i think there are 1 or 2 people on these forums still running 660Ti's in SLi





RCoon said:


> Not sure I'd buy a GPU with less than 2GB VRAM these days. What machine is it for? Yours?



Okay. I was thinking of sticking it in the mini-ITX rig I'm in the process of deciding the parts for, and the client has an older 1440x900 monitor, so its probably fine for that. But yes, I agree that the GTX 660 is a bit pointless - my R9 270x outperforms it by quite a bit, but is at the same price point. The problems I have is that the client has quite a low budget, is very picky, and due to the constraints of the OS, I am limited to the older Nvidia architecture.


----------



## RCoon (May 22, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> and due to the constraints of the OS, I am limited to the older Nvidia architecture.



What? What the hell does your client need, and why so picky? When you're on a budget, you take what you can get, or you end up with a pile of crap.


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 22, 2014)

RCoon said:


> What? What the hell does your client need, and why so picky? When you're on a budget, you take what you can get, or you end up with a pile of crap.



I have mentioned it before, but think beginning with "H" and rhymes with Macintosh. Thankfully the client isn't a hardcore gamer, so doesn't require loads of graphical horsepower.

EDIT: people these days want the moon on a stick!


----------



## RCoon (May 22, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> I have mentioned it before, but think beginning with "H" and rhymes with Macintosh. Thankfully the client isn't a hardcore gamer, so doesn't require loads of graphical horsepower.



Oh joy, a client that doesn't know what they really need, and just has one stupid idea stuck in their head. When it comes to computer hardware and web development, the customer is always wrong. If they want to be a Mac Zealot, buy a goddamn second hand mac from KRCS or something. If they want decent hardware, put Windows on it.

EDIT: One thing I must ask, is this user:
A) 14 years old
B) Completely hopeless at technology and saw some rich guy doing shiny shit on a mac this one time and now wants to try it out on a budget even though they have NO IDEA how to use OSX

???

This is why OCUK stopped selling tablets. Retards would buy a £80 tablet and then ring in and complain on the internet saying "why int my ipad(it's actually an Acer or an Archos or something) working like my m8's £500 ipad?"
Because you're a cheapass and you pay for what you get.


----------



## d1nky (May 22, 2014)

Lol I had a 660 the other day to bench and shit, well it was shit. Think it was a pny or zotac. Didn't do anything special and struggled with all games. 

Had a 560ti, modded the vrms and it was far better lol

But this 6970 oc's like a champ, games like my 7950/fx8350 and even better with lucid virtu. 

Waiting till I got some spare cash for a 290


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 22, 2014)

I feel like I need a surge protector at the intensity of the storms we're having in the midlands....!


----------



## RCoon (May 22, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> I feel like I need a surge protector at the intensity of the storms we're having in the midlands....!



No storms in the East Midlands, just rain everywhere, which is problematic when you own a Giant French Lop who thinks he's a dog and charges around the living room after a day out in the rain.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 22, 2014)

RCoon said:


> which is problematic when you own a Giant French Lop who thinks he's a dog and charges around the living room after a day out in the rain.



can i hug him, squeeze him and call him George?


----------



## RCoon (May 22, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> can i hug him, squeeze him and call him George?



If you want to, I don't recommend it. I just caught him, genuinely, raping the cat on the stairs. I'm not kidding, this is the first time it's happened, I was getting changed out of my work clothes and could hear the cat meowing very loudly. He's always been very fond of her and chases her around, but this is the first time that sort of thing has shown itself...

Needless to say I'm a little shocked.


----------



## RCoon (May 23, 2014)

MSI Dragon Water ordered, needless to say I chose the cheapo delivery so I don't expect it until end of next week.


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 23, 2014)

RCoon said:


> MSI Dragon Water ordered, needless to say I chose the cheapo delivery so I don't expect it until end of next week.



I'd be interested to see the thermal performance, and the acoustic performance of this cooler. It's a fairly decent price.


----------



## RCoon (May 23, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> I'd be interested to see the thermal performance, and the acoustic performance of this cooler. It's a fairly decent price.



It's just a rebadged H55, or at least the asetek equivalent anyway. I only ordered the MSI one instead because I'm theming my build as best I can.


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 23, 2014)

RCoon said:


> It's just a rebadged H55, or at least the asetek equivalent anyway. I only ordered the MSI one instead because I'm theming my build as best I can.



Ah I see. Installation pics would be also cool to see - be interesting to see your theming. Of course the Corsair equivalent is always going to be more expensive. Whether or not its better is a different matter.


----------



## RCoon (May 23, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Ah I see. Installation pics would be also cool to see - be interesting to see your theming. Of course the Corsair equivalent is always going to be more expensive. Whether or not its better is a different matter.



Inside of my case is not so tidy, and I intend to destroy the cooler's silent performance by strapping a SanAce to it! My entire case is just filled with Dell Server fans wherever there's a hardpoint for it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 23, 2014)

Rcoon said:


> Inside of my case is not so tidy, and I intend to destroy the cooler's silent performance by strapping a SanAce to it! My entire case is just filled with Dell Server fans wherever there's a hardpoint for it.




Fan control that shit bro


----------



## RCoon (May 23, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Fan control that shit bro



Yeah all my server fan's are kept at 50% or below anyway. 4500RPM isn't a fun night gaming at all.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 23, 2014)

are they the 120x120x35mm fans by any chance? If possible id like to grab 3 or 4 for a little test. let me know how much i gotta pay


----------



## RCoon (May 23, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> are they the 120x120x35mm fans by any chance? If possible id like to grab 3 or 4 for a little test. let me know how much i gotta pay



38mm, and I don't have any spare, they're all being used inside my case ofc.
I do however have 2 Nidec Beta V's spare (120x120x38 4500RPM), which are similar only noisier, and weigh a lot more. I've soldered on the 4pin PWM's because you have to mod the fan cables.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 23, 2014)

Ah I was supposed to say 38mm (no idea why i said 35.

are they still loud even at 1000-2000rpm?


----------



## RCoon (May 23, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ah I was supposed to say 38mm (no idea why i said 35.
> 
> are they still loud even at 1000-2000rpm?



They are just "audible" at 50%, which is fine for me, I'd say no louder than the average Static Pressure fan at 90% power.

EDIT: Then again my case is sound proofed


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 23, 2014)

Do you have the long mounting screws for them too? Also - whats the price for both? 


I will trade you the TP-Link powerline kit for them


----------



## RCoon (May 23, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Do you have the long mounting screws for them too? Also - whats the price for both?
> 
> 
> I will trade you the TP-Link powerline kit for them



'Fraid not, just used zip ties in the past. You can have them for free bar postage costs. I can always rescue some more the next time a server is getting chucked out. Catch is I'm out of town for the beer festival this weekend, so I won't be able to post them until Tuesday at the earliest.


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 24, 2014)

I have a Plantatronics Gamecom 380 (not my own) with a dodgy 3.5mm connector (headphone). If you wiggle the wire by the connector, it switches between having and not having audio, so sounds like a problem with the metal and wire contacts. Any suggestions?


----------



## RCoon (May 24, 2014)

£67 of imported unadulterated Belgium beer @ 9.7%

Heading out to the beer festival shortly in Newark!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 25, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> I have a Plantatronics Gamecom 380 (not my own) with a dodgy 3.5mm connector (headphone). If you wiggle the wire by the connector, it switches between having and not having audio, so sounds like a problem with the metal and wire contacts. Any suggestions?




RMA or get creative with some sticky tape


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2014)

So....

Ive just noticed that probably within the last few  hours that another LED on my RMA'd K70 has died. I had 2 LEDs dead before and i didnt care because they wasnt as obtrusive but now the LED under the 'Y' key has died and it just annoys the shit out of me.

why the fuck do i pay for a keyboard with LED lighting if the LEDs dont work? Its surprising because i thought Corsair had their bad batch issues sorted out but it seems like i was given a keyboard from the same bad batch except that this time around the LEDs didnt die within a month of me owning the K70.

Ive messaged grey_beard to see what he will do about it. Ive asked if he will give me a refund but chances are they wont and i will have to jump through hoops with ebuyer to get a refund because im sending a keyboard back that doesnt match the same serial, batch or whatever IDs of the one they originally sent me out.

Worse comes to worst. Imma have to put in an order for a Ducky Shine III before i ship the K70 back to corsair


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 26, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> RMA or get creative with some sticky tape



Thanks! I think the owner is going to return the item through Amazon, so I wish them every luck with it. Would've returning it to Plantatronics been any easier or worth it?

Layton


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Thanks! I think the owner is going to return the item through Amazon, so I wish them every luck with it. Would've returning it to Plantatronics been any easier or worth it?
> 
> Layton



Not returned stuff to plantronics before but the retailer is usually the first port of call when something goes wrong when under warranty. When out of warranty you can perhaps chance it and ask if they will help you nicely - it wont kill you to ask right? chances are they will turn you away but i have known some retailers to accept it and deal with the RMA even if its out of warranty.

One time i got boned by Amazon who gave me a 30day returns warranty with a kingston HyperX ram cooler. Amazon would not allow me to RMA with them so i contacted Kingston and they directed me back to Amazon and this time Amazon were a bit more helpful this time and I asked them why they gave me a 30day warranty for a new product when manufacturers warranty is clearly 1 year. Damn thing cost me about £20.

all other occasions however, Amazon have been exemplary when it comes to returning items and it doesnt matter if i just wasnt satisfied with the product upon receiving it or it was faulty.


----------



## RCoon (May 26, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 30day warranty for a new product



It's against consumer law to sell anything *new* with anything less than 1 years manufacturer warranty, basically.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 27, 2014)

Well good news (for those who have seen my last posts) I have acquired a new job which I'm starting this week and have also met a new lady friend and things seem to be going really well, so all in all life is looking good again, though I still have a lot of loose ends to deal with namely finding a new less expensive place to live in and getting back on track money wise, so needs must. I am going to be selling my rig to help to make my first month in work a little bit easier money wise. I don't use it as much as I used to, hardly game any more and can do most other things on my phone. Currently this is what I'm rocking, not the best but still plenty of oomph for everything I need to do as well as some 1080p gaming which is still does fine:


Intel Core i5 3570k unlocked processor (Quad core, 3.4GHZ stock) 
Gigabyte GA-Z77-DS3H Motherboard 
8GB (2x4GB) GSkill DDR3 RAM 2133MHZ 
Nvidia Geforce 460 768MB PCIE Graphics Card 
2TB Seagate Barracuda SATA2 Hard Drive 
Antec Vp500W Power Supply

Benq 24" 1080p LCD
Logitech Z550 5.1
Zalman mouse and
Razer Lycosa KB

Basically am looking to get rid of the lot as fast as possible, is £400 asking too much for the lot for a quick sale?

*Note to mods I am not offering for sale here, it's listed on an external site, should I decide to sell on TPU it will be listed on BST with all relevant pics etc


----------



## R00kie (May 27, 2014)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Well good news (for those who have seen my last posts) I have acquired a new job which I'm starting this week and have also met a new lady friend and things seem to be going really well, so all in all life is looking good again, though I still have a lot of loose ends to deal with namely finding a new less expensive place to live in and getting back on track money wise, so needs must. I am going to be selling my rig to help to make my first month in work a little bit easier money wise. I don't use it as much as I used to, hardly game any more and can do most other things on my phone. Currently this is what I'm rocking, not the best but still plenty of oomph for everything I need to do as well as some 1080p gaming which is still does fine:
> 
> 
> Intel Core i5 3570k unlocked processor (Quad core, 3.4GHZ stock)
> ...



Hmm, seems reasonable, considering you're selling everything at once.


----------



## RCoon (May 27, 2014)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Well good news (for those who have seen my last posts) I have acquired a new job which I'm starting this week and have also met a new lady friend and things seem to be going really well, so all in all life is looking good again, though I still have a lot of loose ends to deal with namely finding a new less expensive place to live in and getting back on track money wise, so needs must. I am going to be selling my rig to help to make my first month in work a little bit easier money wise. I don't use it as much as I used to, hardly game any more and can do most other things on my phone. Currently this is what I'm rocking, not the best but still plenty of oomph for everything I need to do as well as some 1080p gaming which is still does fine:
> 
> 
> Intel Core i5 3570k unlocked processor (Quad core, 3.4GHZ stock)
> ...



Very cheap if I do say so myself, I'd say you could probably get a little more than what you're asking, but you shouldn't have a problem shifting the lot. Monitors ate pricey to mail though from our past experience  might be worth keeping the monitor and selling the rest.


----------



## RCoon (May 28, 2014)

Well I was driving on the A1 last night at about 10PM and noticed a banged up people carrier in front of me with a smashed rear brake light. There was no one else on the A1 at the time, we drove past a turn off and then the guy stopped dead, literally just stopped before the next road where cars join the A1. Being sensible as I am I was already yards behind so I just swerved off and missed the guy. Apparently these "crash for cash" scams have been going on a lot these days, but this is my first experience!


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 28, 2014)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Well good news (for those who have seen my last posts) I have acquired a new job which I'm starting this week and have also met a new lady friend and things seem to be going really well, so all in all life is looking good again, though I still have a lot of loose ends to deal with namely finding a new less expensive place to live in and getting back on track money wise, so needs must. I am going to be selling my rig to help to make my first month in work a little bit easier money wise. I don't use it as much as I used to, hardly game any more and can do most other things on my phone. Currently this is what I'm rocking, not the best but still plenty of oomph for everything I need to do as well as some 1080p gaming which is still does fine:
> 
> 
> Intel Core i5 3570k unlocked processor (Quad core, 3.4GHZ stock)
> ...



Sounds like a good price, and you could probably ask for more. Would've been tempted by some of those items if you were selling separately. 

Layton


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 28, 2014)

Got an AX1200i for sale  

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/148496/unread


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 1, 2014)

might be up for some BF4. been so busy setting up a new fish tank have barely had any time


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hey guys,i've lost the lost the little box to keep the CPU in,would it be safe to ship the CPU still installed the motherboard?? If its not what alternatives should i do to secure the CPU.


----------



## R00kie (Jun 1, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> Hey guys,i've lost the lost the little box to keep the CPU in,would it be safe to ship the CPU still installed the motherboard?? If its not what alternatives should i do to secure the CPU.


You can put your cpu between two pieces of foam rubber(polyurethane) and just stick them two together with some sticky tape.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 1, 2014)

or some bubble wrap will do


----------



## d1nky (Jun 2, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> Hey guys,i've lost the lost the little box to keep the CPU in,would it be safe to ship the CPU still installed the motherboard?? If its not what alternatives should i do to secure the CPU.



many people do this, but also use some type tape with a piece of foam to hold the cpu down in case it comes loose and to protect it.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 2, 2014)

d1nky said:


> many people do this, but also use some type tape with a piece of foam to hold the cpu down in case it comes loose and to protect it.


i think that is a little unnecessary


----------



## d1nky (Jun 2, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> i think that is a little unnecessary



Depends on the platform and socket tbh, I moved my 4100 in an Asus mobo and the clip was loose.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 2, 2014)

d1nky said:


> Depends on the platform and socket tbh, I moved my 4100 in an Asus mobo and the clip was loose.


my mistake i forgot about AMD CPUs hahah


----------



## d1nky (Jun 2, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> my mistake i forgot about AMD CPUs hahah




How could you forget. 


Hopefully tonight I get what I wanted since christmas. I'm having palpations and getting a semi every time I think about it.....


----------



## RCoon (Jun 2, 2014)

d1nky said:


> Hopefully tonight I get what I wanted since christmas



A few things come to mind excluding hardware...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2014)

RCoon said:


> A few things come to mind excluding hardware...



cocaine?


----------



## RCoon (Jun 2, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> cocaine?



A rubber hammer to the face while I'm piloting a boat held up by hot air balloon in fact.

Those interested in what I'm talking about, it's on my stream:

http://www.twitch.tv/kolayhe/b/534461696

(Rubber Mallet abuse is at 1:18, courtesy of Freedom)


----------



## d1nky (Jun 2, 2014)

Better than coke but not as good as what rcoon said lol


Fuck nearly put a kiss on the end thinking I was texting my missus!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2014)

I had no idea you were recording/streaming


----------



## RCoon (Jun 2, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I had no idea you were recording/streaming



I wet myself everytime I replay the noises you make as you tell me to "take the hammer you apple, yeah"

We should stream with you more often, I always stream with Brad (8bitpineapple) and Dave(unholywar), and you seemed to improve on the humor.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2014)

Id love to be part of your streaming party - sadly getting home at 11pm-1am at night and working most weekends doesnt really help with trying to work it into the schedule. Do you use twitch to record/stream or MSI Afterburner?


----------



## RCoon (Jun 2, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Id love to be part of your streaming party - sadly getting home at 11pm-1am at night and working most weekends doesnt really help with trying to work it into the schedule. Do you use twitch to record/stream or MSI Afterburner?



NVidia Shadowplay actually, keeps the overheads extremely low and does a good job of cutting my gaming res of 1440p down to 720p better than most other streaming programs I've used. We don't stream on a schedule, but I start streaming as soon as I get to home until I stop playing games pretty much, so people just drop in on TS and join the chat.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2014)

I guess i'll have to stop myself making racially offensive slurs in that case  -- Not that i make a lot of them anyway, but when the rest of the world is watching certain standards have to be met. Unless we're just a bunch of rowdy lawless rednecks in which case why the hell would we even know what a computer or internet is?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 2, 2014)

What game is that? i want to play with you guys!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2014)

Guns Of Icarus. Ive only played it for the first time yesterday but from what i hear its an OK game but the amount of enjoyment you get out of it mainly depends who your fellow shipmates are.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 2, 2014)

We should start a Guns of Icarus clan - I play it too. Would be awesome to play with you guys - currently rocking a level 3 Engineer (with a rubber mallet).

Layton


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 2, 2014)

Bought it £2.16 not bad actually


----------



## RCoon (Jun 2, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Bought it £2.16 not bad actually



The game is terrible, genuinely terrible, unless you have shipmates that you know/are capable of understanding the basics of the game. With these guys the game is ridiculous fun and most of the time hilarious. I'm amazed we won as many games as we did, but it takes some getting used to. We already have 4 players, but most matches are 2v2, so we could use a second batch of 4 crew for a second ship. Of course somebody needs to be the designated driver like me, and have an engi and a couple of gunners.

One of those gunners usually doesnt repair or shoot anything, but jumps around the cockpit with his rubber hammer all the time.

All are welcome on Teamspeak if you have it (I think Bo$$ already does) for everyone else, it's
theunholy.no-ip.biz


----------



## d1nky (Jun 2, 2014)

dont know how to introduce this...... but em, what i been waiting for


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 4, 2014)

d1nky said:


> dont know how to introduce this...... but em, what i been waiting for



I like icecream


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 5, 2014)

Well, Having waited 2 weeks for the Corsair Rep to get back to me about the dead LEDs on my *REPLACEMENT* K70(B) and having received NO response whatsoever despite him logging on more than 2 or 3 times since i messaged him. I am done buying their shit and went ahead and purchased a Ducky DK-9008 Shine 3 from OCuK.

I have no problems buying their PSUs because 99% of the time they are made by someone else and not by Corsair themselves and are therefore rebadged units.

Unfortunately im not too sure if i will keep my stance when it comes to their cases as i do really want a Carbide Air 540 and i really shouldnt lump the departments together but if this is the kind of support that i can expect from Corsair, let alone a Corsair Rep who is supposed to be out there among the community and trying to go the extra mile to keep their customers with smiles on their faces then I will have to think twice about buying their products... Not that theres anything that can go wrong with a PC case, unless it was designed badly or badly constructed. 

Though the AX1200i i received back from them was a very very nice touch.

Hopefully i'll have the new keyboard tomorrow so i can get this K70 RMA'd for the second time in 6 months


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2014)

Well, Ive just got a £70-£80 paper weight.

While i was at work yesterday my mum decided to clean my room, Ive lost *BOTH* VESA mounting brackets for my dual monitor desk stand and she has the audacity to look me in the eye and say _"I didn't touch it..." _when she pretty much emptied the ENTIRE contents of my room like im moving out.

Ive got no choice but to write an email to the place i bought it from and find out if it would be possible just to buy the VESA mounts, Its probably gonna cost me another £20-30


This is why i loathe living with parents. Especially one that turns into a Roomba bot when she doesnt have work for more than 3 days and she will constantly tidy shit up then tidy up the shame shit shes just tidied up after shes tidied up the previous day because she has nothing to do.


Maaaaaaaaaaaaan If only i could afford to move out. I found a place down the road from me for £80p/w but its in a shittier part of town ontop of a fish&chip shop. Id probably get broken into within the first week. but parents stopped me going because its dangerous and zero quality of life. Id have to barricade my door every night incase some people try to break in


----------



## RCoon (Jun 9, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well, Ive just got a £70-£80 paper weight.
> 
> While i was at work yesterday my mum decided to clean my room, Ive lost *BOTH* VESA mounting brackets for my dual monitor desk stand and she has the audacity to look me in the eye and say _"I didn't touch it..." _when she pretty much emptied the ENTIRE contents of my room like im moving out.
> 
> ...



I came home one day a few years back, and was no longer in my room. The entire contents of my room had been moved to another, smaller room. A year later they did it again. Then another year later they did it again, only this time I got a phonecall from my mum saying "COME HOME I GOT YOUR BED STUCK IN THE DOOR!". So I had to come home from work and dismantle the damn thing, and then involuntarily move all my shit to another room.
Damn parents. However I am moving out soon, except my parents actually don't want to because they make money off of my living with them


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 9, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Maaaaaaaaaaaaan If only i could afford to move out. I found a place down the road from me for £80p/w but its in a shittier part of town ontop of a fish&chip shop. Id probably get broken into within the first week. but parents stopped me going because its dangerous and zero quality of life. Id have to barricade my door every night incase some people try to break in



Sounds like you have to barricade your mom out of your room


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I came home one day a few years back, and was no longer in my room. The entire contents of my room had been moved to another, smaller room. A year later they did it again. Then another year later they did it again, only this time I got a phonecall from my mum saying "COME HOME I GOT YOUR BED STUCK IN THE DOOR!". So I had to come home from work and dismantle the damn thing, and then involuntarily move all my shit to another room.
> Damn parents. However I am moving out soon, except my parents actually don't want to because they make money off of my living with them



I am fucking bitter. Though not as bitter when my 7 or 8 year old GW account got hacked, cleaned out and NCsoft support refusing to even restore even 1 single item or give me a small percentage of the value of all the things i had on my account that got stolen just to make sure I didnt have to waste my life grinding another 7 or 8 years again to get back what I lost.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2014)

Fourstaff said:


> Sounds like you have to barricade your mom out of your room



the problem is she doesnt touch my stuff when im at home - she only does it when im out. Ive threatened to put a lock on my room in the past but they'd countered that one with threatening to kick me out of the house.....


Trust me... In this house, With Asian parents - particularly Chinese parents, theres no such thing as a democracy.

::EDIT::

At least she didnt touch my alcohol. If she threw all that out I would have burnt the house down.

She calls me an alcoholic but I tend to only have some rum, whisky or vodka every so often and only to relax after a long week.

She used to go apeshit about me having whisky in my room.

So... Im an alcoholic with a small personal stash in my room yet, theyve never seen me drunk as a skunk walking around the house with my boxers over my head and throwing up all over myself.

(chinese parents for you - always over exaggerating)


----------



## RCoon (Jun 9, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the problem is she doesnt touch my stuff when im at home - she only does it when im out. Ive threatened to put a lock on my room in the past but they'd countered that one with threatening to kick me out of the house.....
> 
> 
> Trust me... In this house, With Asian parents - particularly Chinese parents, theres no such thing as a democracy.



Actually that sounds exactly like democracy to me. Maybe I just have a bitter jaded view of democracy.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Actually that sounds exactly like democracy to me. Maybe I just have a bitter jaded view of democracy.



you have to throw down and break the shackles of oppression brother! rebel and stick it to the man! get drunk and set fire to the house. Start a revolution. Dont fear the black flag of disownage, its actually spells freedom upsidedown


::EDIT::

Heh. Mum came into the room so I asked her about the VESA mounts again - She says she cant remember where she put them....

fucking awesome.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol reminds me of when I lived at my mums! She found my air rifle one day and went nuts, she shouldn't be looking through my shit tho!

Now I live with my missus and we go halves which is still expensive. And my shit still gets messed with Lol apart from my pc, she takes pictures of her touching it and sends them to me to wind me up!

A mouse up the arse aint funny...


----------



## RCoon (Jun 9, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you have to throw down and break the shackles of oppression brother! rebel and stick it to the man! get drunk and set fire to the house. Start a revolution. Dont fear the black flag of disownage, its actually spells freedom upsidedown
> 
> 
> ::EDIT::
> ...



I was thinking of throwing you £10 for some plat, that way you make some money back. Works out to be 682 plat, but we can settle on 680 as it will cost me 340,000 creds to trade that much, which is the exact amount of creds I have now.



d1nky said:


> Now I live with my missus and we go halves which is still expensive. And my shit still gets messed with Lol apart from my pc, she takes pictures of her touching it and sends them to me to wind me up!



Yup, my GF takes pictures of herself occasionally logging on to my game accounts, ruining my kill/death ratios on Interstellar Marines, because that's the only game she knows how to open and run on Steam  she looks down upon me when I play games in front of her though, but isn't vocally judgemental about my recreational choice


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2014)

d1nky said:


> A mouse up the arse aint funny...



Didnt Richard Gere once shove a hamster up his arse?





RCoon said:


> I was thinking of throwing you £10 for some plat, that way you make some money back. Works out to be 682 plat, but we can settle on 680 as it will cost me 340,000 creds to trade that much, which is the exact amount of creds I have now.



sorry bruh, there will be a 10% service charge for administrative purposes


----------



## RCoon (Jun 9, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Didnt Richard Gere once shove a hamster up his arse?



These guys did:


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 9, 2014)

RCoon said:


> These guys did:



Sometimes I'm surprised at the directions this Clubhouse can take. Okay, not really. 

Layton


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2014)

RCoon said:


> These guys did:




that was a gerbil though, hamsters are bigger  anyway Horay, I have found the VESA mounts!! desk stand building in progress.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 9, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> that was a gerbil though, hamsters are bigger  anyway Horay, I have found the VESA mounts!! desk stand building in progress.



It still makes me wet myself everytime I listen to it. Even moreso when the radio presenter cripples himself with laughter.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Sometimes I'm surprised at the directions this Clubhouse can take. Okay, not really.
> 
> Layton



Well.... they say anyone in the UK can join but in truth theres an initiation ceremony before one can be called a true member of the TPU UK Clubhouse. And I aint talkin bout walkin over hot coals... Ya dig?


----------



## RCoon (Jun 9, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well.... they say anyone in the UK can join but in truth theres an initiation ceremony before one can be called a true member of the TPU UK Clubhouse. And I aint talkin bout walkin over hot coals... Ya dig?



...it shot out like a cannonball...

/snigger


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 9, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well.... they say anyone in the UK can join but in truth theres an initiation ceremony before one can be called a true member of the TPU UK Clubhouse. And I aint talkin bout walkin over hot coals... Ya dig?



I dig.  I wonder how many of our "members" have passed this initiation...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> I dig.  I wonder how many of our "members" have passed this initiation...



Hey man, Rcoon can stream the whole thing on twitch and we will make some serious monies - you'll be famous.

On a side note... cant decide if i should mount the second monitor on the left or right side....


----------



## RCoon (Jun 9, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hey man, Rcoon can stream the whole thing on twitch and we will make some serious monies - you'll be famous.
> 
> On a side note... cant decide if i should mount the second monitor on the left or right side....



Psychologically speaking, left (assuming you're right handed).
Where possible, main gaming monitor should be the same side as the mouse, with secondary monitor on the opposite side.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Psychologically speaking, left (assuming you're right handed).
> Where possible, main gaming monitor should be the same side as the mouse, with secondary monitor on the opposite side.



Meh, ive always placed the second monitor to my right but we shall try left this time


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 9, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Psychologically speaking, left (assuming you're right handed).
> Where possible, main gaming monitor should be the same side as the mouse, with secondary monitor on the opposite side.





FreedomEclipse said:


> Meh, ive always placed the second monitor to my right but we shall try left this time



Because of the weird shaping of my desk, I can only fit my second monitor on the right hand side. I don't see any problems with it, but sometimes it distracts me from my main monitor  What is the problem "psychologically speaking" with this setup?


----------



## RCoon (Jun 9, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> What is the problem "psychologically speaking" with this setup?



Contrary to the grid effect of photos (each photos is split into 3 thirds vertically and horizontally, most if not all professional photos will have a central point overlapping on of these third overlays) and the typical style to which we read from left to right, computer users operate the mouse better when the monitor is on the same side. The monitor can be central to the desk by all means, but the mere act of putting a monitor to the right (essentially closer to the mouse), ruins the little subconscious alignment. There's some strange study I read about it somewhere on the internets. I have my 27" monitor dead in the centre of my desk, and my secondary completely off the desk because it's too small, and farther to the left.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 9, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Contrary to the grid effect of photos (each photos is split into 3 thirds vertically and horizontally, most if not all professional photos will have a central point overlapping on of these third overlays) and the typical style to which we read from left to right, computer users operate the mouse better when the monitor is on the same side. The monitor can be central to the desk by all means, but the mere act of putting a monitor to the right (essentially closer to the mouse), ruins the little subconscious alignment. There's some strange study I read about it somewhere on the internets. I have my 27" monitor dead in the centre of my desk, and my secondary completely off the desk because it's too small, and farther to the left.



I think I'm going back to one monitor soon anyway, so yeah.

On a side note, this video was hilarious.










Layton


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2014)

Unfortunately, the weight of my old NEC & Asus monitors proved to be too much for the monitor stand which is a real shame as it took long enough to set up and it was one of the more expensive desktop monitor stands from Duronic.

Reason i bought from Duronic is because they have had amazingly positive reviews on Amazon about their desk stands.

I have bought other Duronic branded products in the past including some Cat6 cabling, surge protectors and a few other items, all of which have been very high quality,

It didnt work out the way i wanted and even though I will have to send it back. I still won the game,,,,, Just not the way it was meant to be played.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 9, 2014)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL RCOON!!!!!!!!!

i was crying, i still am sniggering and my missus is like sssshhhh!! 

i even explained and she nearly slapped me lol ARMAGEDDDOOONNN!


----------



## RCoon (Jun 9, 2014)

d1nky said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL RCOON!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i was crying, i still am sniggering and my missus is like sssshhhh!!
> 
> i even explained and she nearly slapped me lol ARMAGEDDDOOONNN!



"So THAT'S what anal felching is..."


----------



## d1nky (Jun 9, 2014)

i knew it as gerbiling, not that im into it lol


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 9, 2014)

d1nky said:


> i knew it as gerbiling, not that im into it lol



I'd laugh if some random 13 year old comes across this conversation  They'd have some very interesting conversations with parents. Either that, or they'll google it and be mentally scarred.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 9, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> I'd laugh if some random 13 year old comes across this conversation  They'd have some very interesting conversations with parents. Either that, or they'll google it and be mentally scarred.




if that happens, i was talking about this.....


----------



## RCoon (Jun 10, 2014)

miomol said:


> Hello guys, I need an advice
> In next week I'm going to visit UK, near Exeter. I'm going to buy laptop in UK too. I'm decided to buy Lenovo's G505 with APU A4 or A6 but I still considering changing HDD to SSD. Unfortunately, place where I will live have poor internet connection and no access to "normal" PC. What do you think guys?
> And next thing, what about my english? Is it enough to communicate?



There are plenty of people that can barely speak a lick, you'll do fine. Could have chosen somewhere better than Exeter to visit though, bunch of football hooligans 

What do you mean by poor internet connection? As in broadband but low speeds, or really weak wireless?


----------



## RCoon (Jun 10, 2014)

miomol said:


> I chosen Okehampton because my brother lives there, thanks to him I have job. I wrote "near Exeter" because it's easier to identify than Okehampton.
> Poor internet connection, I mean public WiFi with incredible speed, 5Mb/s! I'm thinking about mobile internet, T-Mobile has 3G in this area but I don't know anything about limits. I used 3G connection sometimes but Poland is Poland, England is England



Ah nice. Well 5Mb broadband isn't so but. Then you mentioned it's public WiFi so you're pretty much boned. One thing I can say is EE's mobile broadband is surprisingly awesome, might want to check that out when you get here. Take a look at their packages. My girlfriend has just bought 20Mb broadband from EE, doesn't seem to be so bad, and not so expensive either.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 10, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Ah nice. Well 5Mb broadband isn't so but. Then you mentioned it's public WiFi so you're pretty much boned. One thing I can say is EE's mobile broadband is surprisingly awesome, might want to check that out when you get here. Take a look at their packages. My girlfriend has just bought 20Mb broadband from EE, doesn't seem to be so bad, and not so expensive either.



Ive tried EE's mobile broadband & its by far one of the better networks for it. I didnt try their full 4G service as i only tested out their PAYG 6GB data for £16 but their speeds are pretty consistent, You can easily get around 4-6MB/s DL during peak hours unlike Three who regularly throttle their networks down to below 256kb/s - its not even 1 quarter of a meg while their upload speeds remain at 1.2MB/s. Sometimes youre lucky to get 2MB/s on it during the day. but pretty much from around 12pm-1am the service rarely hits above 2MB/s and even if it does it wont stay at that speed. Three's network is honestly so overloaded. with EE though i have consistently managed 8MB/S during off peak hours on their standard package which is fast enough to watch 1080p on youtube without having to constantly stop to buffer more video.

Currently testing out O2's mobile broadband service and again its pretty decent. not as fast as EE but leagues ahead of Three - O2 are like middle of the road performance. decent latency, decent speeds during peak & off peak hours but nothing amazing to write home about.


I hope to be revisiting Three's service later this month and try out their 4G offering to see if the service is any better. I would have done it sooner if 3GBs of data didnt cost me £20 which is really overpriced when with O2 you can get 3GBs for £12.50 and O2 doesnt throttle your connection to 128Kb/s


EE PAYG for £16 is good but the price goes up to £18 (i think) once you've used up the data bundle that comes with it - Still cheaper than Three at least...


----------



## RCoon (Jun 11, 2014)

This has to be the third time this has happened in the UK in the last year alone... when will people learn this is a stupid idea???


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 11, 2014)

I think I've fallen in love with the Intel Pentium G3258 - an overclockable 3.2GHz base CPU, for only ~£50. I've seen some reviews, and paired with a discrete graphics card, this little beast performs on par with an i7 on High settings on some of the latest games. Okay, its unlikely to perform the same as an i7 on the latest FPS games, and perhaps the lack of cores and threads is a small worry for future games, but an overclockable Pentium at a decent price? Yes please!

Layton


----------



## RCoon (Jun 11, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> I think I've fallen in love with the Intel Pentium G3258 - an overclockable 3.2GHz base CPU, for only ~£50. I've seen some reviews, and paired with a discrete graphics card, this little beast performs on par with an i7 on High settings on some of the latest games. Okay, its unlikely to perform the same as an i7 on the latest FPS games, and perhaps the lack of cores and threads is a small worry for future games, but an overclockable Pentium at a decent price? Yes please!
> 
> Layton



You got one or you saw reviews? I've been looking to get my beady little hands on one of these chips to see what it can do.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 11, 2014)

RCoon said:


> You got one or you saw reviews? I've been looking to get my beady little hands on one of these chips to see what it can do.



I've only seen reviews - I'm not quite equipped to do proper benchmarking yet.

Layton


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 12, 2014)

Looks like it has to do double duty to equalize against its more powerful brothers. With that said, I still think its an amazing catch. for a budget gamer id definitely think about putting one in but id have to see how it compares to a i3 with HT first.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 12, 2014)

Nice giveaway here, no silly requirements

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/giveaway-murdered-soul-suspect.201798/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 12, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Nice giveaway here, no silly requirements
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/giveaway-murdered-soul-suspect.201798/



hey guy, you calling my giveaway requirements silly? Because as a member of a community that does giveaways I dont take kindly to such slander. Answer carefully or forever be barred from my giveaways Mr. PreviousFreedom'sGiveawaysWinner.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 12, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> hey guy, you calling my giveaway requirements silly? Because as a member of a community that does giveaways I dont take kindly to such slander. Answer carefully or forever be barred from my giveaways Mr. PreviousFreedom'sGiveawaysWinner.



By silly requirements I meant facebook competitions that require you to "like" a page or share it with friends. THOSE are silly requirements for a giveaway.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 12, 2014)

RCoon said:


> By silly requirements I meant facebook competitions that require you to "like" a page or share it with friends. THOSE are silly requirements for a giveaway.



Well, you could always leave me a link on facebook....


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 12, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Nice giveaway here, no silly requirements
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/giveaway-murdered-soul-suspect.201798/



If only I was interested in that game. This is one of the first giveaways I've seen where I can actually enter, as I'm classed as "too new" to the forums to enter them. Hm.

Layton


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 12, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> If only I was interested in that game. This is one of the first giveaways I've seen where I can actually enter, as I'm classed as "too new" to the forums to enter them. Hm.
> 
> Layton



Unfortunately its for the good of the community. in the past we've had people register on the forum (with 0 posts to their name) just so they can get shit for free. I set the rules of my giveaway to deter freeloaders and people who arent part of TPU and have no intention of being part of it. However I have always left the door open for newcomers who think they've done enough within the short time theyve been registered to take part in my giveaways so i dont restrict it to 'regulars only' sort of thing. 

Exceptions have been made, You might not post alot in forums but if you fold or crunch for TPU and you have a decent output then youre welcome to take part


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 12, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Unfortunately its for the good of the community. in the past we've had people register on the forum (with 0 posts to their name) just so they can get shit for free. I set the rules of my giveaway to deter freeloaders and people who arent part of TPU and have no intention of being part of it. However I have always left the door open for newcomers who think they've done enough within the short time theyve been registered to take part in my giveaways so i dont restrict it to 'regulars only' sort of thing.
> 
> Exceptions have been made, You might not post alot in forums but if you fold or crunch for TPU and you have a decent output then youre welcome to take part



One day I may join the TPU crunching or folding team. But at the moment, I'll continue helping people out with my posts and knowledge. 

Layton


----------



## RCoon (Jun 12, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> One day I may join the TPU crunching or folding team. But at the moment, I'll continue helping people out with my posts and knowledge.
> 
> Layton



Might I say, you're doing a fine job. More patience than I have at times.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 12, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Might I say, you're doing a fine job. More patience than I have at times.



but the hate, It flows through you.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 14, 2014)

Another day at the office...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Another day at the office...



I'll wait till you start wearing her underwear...


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 15, 2014)

Would anyone be interested in buying a like new drum hi-hat? I'd be looking for £100 (maybe £80) pick up, but was about ~£150 new. I could attempt shipping it, but I'd have to determine additional costs. If anyone's interested, I can do it officially in the B/S/T/G forum. Also have a well used drum kit, if interested also. If not, eBay.

Layton


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2014)

Keep the drum kit - Im a guitarist but i also play a little bass, lets get together and make some sweet music.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 17, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Keep the drum kit - Im a guitarist but i also play a little bass, lets get together and make some sweet music.



It's been upgraded to a fancy new electric one, so I don't need the old drum kit anymore.  Maybe you're could add drumming to your repertoire of musical talent?

Layton


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2014)

I can actually play drums too but nothing amazing as you probably. As much as ive always wanted a drum kit as i LOVE playing them and would like to have my own kit - the amount of hate i would get from my parents and neighbours would get me Jihaded.


Electric kits can be good though i still dislike the artificial/digital sound. Yamaha makes the best electric kits afaik and they do sound pretty amazing but they can be expensive so ive had or seen that many people invest in one unless they were real serious about drumming.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 17, 2014)

Found an i7 4770K for £200

Debating as to whether I actually need it or not, because it is a crazy awesome deal.

Also ordered a new headset, because despite the ASTOUNDING audio quality of my Sennheiser PC323's (seriously best sound I've ever had in a headset), they SERIOUSLY HURT!

OCUK have a bunch of half price or less deals on headsets as they're clearing stock, so I took advantage of one of the rather pricey headsets being £45.
http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18605218

Also Freederm @FreedomEclipse, you keeping hold of the RAM and waiting to deliver it to the cruncher yourself or have you already sent it?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Also Freederm @FreedomEclipse, you keeping hold of the RAM and waiting to deliver it to the cruncher yourself or have you already sent it?



honestly not had time, ive been working these last 4 days and this is my first day off and im back working tomorrow for another 3days. I was gonna send it out wednesday with some other stuff as that was also supposed to be my day off but my shifts got changed so i had to get all my arrangements with couriers done last night when i got home at midnight. Thank god UPS allows you to book for same day pick up at 3 or 5 in the morning as i only got into bed about 6am.

I'll have the ram sent out tomorrow.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 17, 2014)

No worries, you can either send it to me, or keep hold of it and send it to the cruncher we eventually find for the whole rig, as I'll only be sending it there anyway.

Stay strong caramel bear, you don't sound(type) so happy today.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2014)

RCoon said:


> No worries, you can either send it to me, or keep hold of it and send it to the cruncher we eventually find for the whole rig, as I'll only be sending it there anyway.
> 
> Stay strong caramel bear, you don't sound(type) so happy today.



I dont get enough days off in the week to feel unhappy. Though to be honest my job is starting to grind on me more and more.

::Edit::

I also got my first IRQ_Less_Or_Not_Equal BSOD last night since i swapped out my faulty PSU - Im starting to wonder if the old PSU may have damaged something.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 21, 2014)

So I accidentally told my computer to hibernate instead of sleep. Not a good move regarding the slow speed of resuming Windows, let alone from a HDD. Tried to turn the PC on, and it got stuck on the ASUS screen before Windows launched. The Boot Device LED on my motherboard was red, which is usually a bad thing. And worst of all, I couldn't access the BIOS to fix anything. So I do the old turn it off and on again trick, turning the physical power switch off on my PSU for a couple of minutes. This usually works. 

And it did, but when I got into the BIOS something was rather odd. Apparently it was running the UEFI BIOS off of my USB thumb drive, despite me setting it as the lowest boot priority when I first built the PC many moons ago. Rather odd. Could anyone shed some light on this please?

Layton


----------



## RCoon (Jun 21, 2014)

Apple devices have a tendency to make themselves a default boot device. Even with USB boot set to the lowest boot priority at work, some member of staff managed to upset the boot from network to the dank iPhone they had plugged in


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 21, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Apple devices have a tendency to make themselves a default boot device. Even with USB boot set to the lowest boot priority at work, some member of staff managed to upset the boot from network to the dank iPhone they had plugged in



It's not an Apple device though - I have never plugged anything Apple into here ever. Its just my SanDisk USB memory drive


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 24, 2014)

I came back to the clubhouse and am greeted by a man in a pink cowboy hat and plush boa???


----------



## RCoon (Jun 24, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> I came back to the clubhouse and am greeted by a man in a pink cowboy hat and plush boa???



Sounds like you haven't been out on a Saturday night and seen me strutting my stuff. They call me the Cindy Crawford of Newark.
In all seriousness, a member on TPU (I won't say his name as he may be embarassed), private messaged me and asked if after all these years I was a woman all along. Apparently a lot of my posts made me sound like I was a woman? He was super serious too. Had to let him down gently.
Probably why me and remixedcat get on so well.

We have a new edition to the B-Team, Layton Jnr who's been a pretty cool guy these past few weeks. He hasn't yet succumb to the numerous trolls around the place either.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Sounds like you haven't been out on a Saturday night and seen me strutting my stuff



For some reason this is what i had going through my head after reading your post....


----------



## d1nky (Jun 24, 2014)

Lol I thought you were going to drop me in it with my cross dressing antics rcoon when I started reading that post!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2014)

d1nky said:


> Lol I thought you were going to drop me in it with my cross dressing antics rcoon when I started reading that post!



Nothing more feminine then watching a buffed up man in a tight black dress standing on his driveway drinking a beer....ohwait..


----------



## d1nky (Jun 24, 2014)

FEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 24, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> I came back to the clubhouse and am greeted by a man in a pink cowboy hat and plush boa???





RCoon said:


> We have a new edition to the B-Team, Layton Jnr who's been a pretty cool guy these past few weeks. He hasn't yet succumb to the numerous trolls around the place either.



Hi there. 

Inevitably there will probably be a breaking point when it comes to dealing with trolls, so one day I may have to unleash some RCoon-esque rage. 

Layton


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 24, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Inevitably there will probably be a breaking point when it comes to dealing with trolls, so one day I may have to unleash some RCoon-esque rage.
> 
> Layton



You always need to treat a troll with the derision yet dismissive tone they deserve.  And hi back at you young chappy.
.  I'm only 40 but everyone's a young chappy to me.  Unless they're a young chapess.  But not Saville young.  I should stop.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 29, 2014)

Just got back off my holidays, was looking around for a GPU upgrade and came across some "open box" goodies at Overclockers, they come with a 3 month warranty from overclockers but should still invite the manufacturers warranty, might give one a try because 210 quid for a Windforce 3x 290 is almost too good to be true!

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=BG-391-GI&groupid=595&catid=683


----------



## RCoon (Jun 29, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Just got back off my holidays, was looking around for a GPU upgrade and came across some "open box" goodies at Overclockers, they come with a 3 month warranty from overclockers but should still invite the manufacturers warranty, might give one a try because 210 quid for a Windforce 3x 290 is almost too good to be true!
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=BG-391-GI&groupid=595&catid=683


Welcome back Tats, you've been sorely missed! Kriej memorial thread has been going crazy good in the last few weeks! 
I did notice a few good deals,  but can't get down to the OCUK store for the instore only deals they're having on.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 29, 2014)

Finished moving my girlfriend out this weekend. After 3 days of being used as a pack mule and IKEA furniture building slave, my entire body is killing me. The cure? A desk of mighty liquid.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 29, 2014)

best medicine after day for hard physical work.
take it small dozes (50-100ml) and you will sleep like baby


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Just got back off my holidays, was looking around for a GPU upgrade and came across some "open box" goodies at Overclockers, they come with a 3 month warranty from overclockers but should still invite the manufacturers warranty, might give one a try because 210 quid for a Windforce 3x 290 is almost too good to be true!
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=BG-391-GI&groupid=595&catid=683



Im so tempted by this....


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 30, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im so tempted by this....


 
Think I will get one this week, I was going for a GTX770 but at this price it would be foolish to miss out I think.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 30, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> it would be foolish to miss out I think.



But I don't want to be a fool!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Think I will get one this week, I was going for a GTX770 but at this price it would be foolish to miss out I think.



I might even get 2 for crossfire

::edit::

On second thoughts, it seems that it has reliability issues... http://www.newegg.com/global/uk/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125500


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 30, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I might even get 2 for crossfire
> 
> ::edit::
> 
> On second thoughts, it seems that it has reliability issues... http://www.newegg.com/global/uk/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125500


 Scary!  I read through the comments on the link at Newegg and then did some digging, it appears that there are Bios updates issued by Gigabyte to sort those earlier issues, check out here.........

http://uk.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4884#bios


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2014)

And after second thoughts....

THIS - the article refers to the 290X but Gigabyte use the same cooler on the 290OC, I think its best to steer clear, no matter how good the offer sounds. Since OCuK have so many of the cards in stock, It is my opinion that they are indeed refurbs instead of ex-display or units with damaged packaging etc etc, the usual 'B' grade stuff you get.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 30, 2014)

I think the coolers are good, it appeared to be the fan profiling that was the issue, altough I will probaly play it safe and stick with a 770!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2014)

I would have gone with the 770, but the problem i have with that is its a 2GB card. I was honestly going to jump on the 290OC's till i read up about the problems. The only real choice for me is the windforce 780Ti for £399 but that doesnt provide as much performance as 2 290C cards in Crossfire for more or less the same money. Second option would be for me to side grade and grab 2 280X's on the cheap


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 30, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> And after second thoughts....
> 
> THIS - the article refers to the 290X but Gigabyte use the same cooler on the 290OC, I think its best to steer clear, no matter how good the offer sounds. Since OCuK have so many of the cards in stock, It is my opinion that they are indeed refurbs instead of ex-display or units with damaged packaging etc etc, the usual 'B' grade stuff you get.


i got my windforce 290x 2 weeks ago and i havnt seen problems with cooling. card hit 72deg after some minutes with gpuz render test (1040mhz full time).
in games rarely hits 65+
in game (ESO mostly) core clock plays up and down quite a lot, but i dont see any shuttering exept in WoT and it is rather caused by ping issues of the game then card throttling (edit: had same issues with 7970).
if you guys want i can make you performace log with gpuz and upload it for you.

ps environmenal temps are 27-30 (wife crys she is cold when i turn ac on  )


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2014)

HA - All sold out. for £200 it was too good to miss. I regret not being quicker to make a decision.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2014)

well speak of the devil.... I wanted some 4GB 770s for a side grade but they only had 2GB ones, but now they have some!!!!

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=BG-353-GI&groupid=595&catid=683 Price is pretty good!!


::EDIT::

Secondly, Im starting to wonder why they have so many B grade Gigabyte cards to sell in the first place..... Something cant be right.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 1, 2014)

Am I the only person that finds the Parvum Systems cases horribly overpriced? I mean, they're made out of acrylic. I have some pretty heft and expensive laser cutting machinery at work, which I could essentially use to make a copy, and the materials would literally cost a quarter of the price. For £125, I expect an ATX case make of steel or alluminium! Seems like a bit of a ripoff to me, just to support a new enterprising business, trying to make money on something that actually costs, and is worth very little. If they made the case of better materials besides acryllic, it might be worth it. But I look over at my SG08 which cost about the same, and is made of solid rigid metal, and would probably kill something if it fell from great height, as opposed to shattering into plasticky pieces!

As for Gigabyte GPU's, they're fine in my experience, had a fair few, only one that broke was my fault. Could be that their 290 batch had a bad manufacturing process.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 1, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Am I the only person that finds the Parvum Systems cases horribly overpriced? I mean, they're made out of acrylic. I have some pretty heft and expensive laser cutting machinery at work, which I could essentially use to make a copy, and the materials would literally cost a quarter of the price. For £125, I expect an ATX case make of steel or alluminium! Seems like a bit of a ripoff to me, just to support a new enterprising business, trying to make money on something that actually costs, and is worth very little. If they made the case of better materials besides acryllic, it might be worth it. But I look over at my SG08 which cost about the same, and is made of solid rigid metal, and would probably kill something if it fell from great height, as opposed to shattering into plasticky pieces!
> 
> As for Gigabyte GPU's, they're fine in my experience, had a fair few, only one that broke was my fault. Could be that their 290 batch had a bad manufacturing process.



£130 for a M/ATX? no thanks, cheaper options available, even if a little less classy.

Ive just spent more than 1hr trying to strip my laptop down to replace the lousy CMOS battery. Really HP??? Make it piss easy to replace the hard drive, ram & wifi card but make it impossible to get to the CMOS battery unless the entire laptop was dismantled and striped down to the motherboard?

Id rather pay £30 to have a tech do it for me but then again i hope to be rid of this laptop soon enough. Its just too weak for my tastes.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 1, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> £130 for a M/ATX? no thanks, cheaper options available, even if a little less classy.
> 
> Ive just spent more than 1hr trying to strip my laptop down to replace the lousy CMOS battery. Really HP??? Make it piss easy to replace the hard drive, ram & wifi card but make it impossible to get to the CMOS battery unless the entire laptop was dismantled and striped down to the motherboard?
> 
> Id rather pay £30 to have a tech do it for me but then again i hope to be rid of this laptop soon enough. Its just too weak for my tastes.



What are the specs? We have a bunch of Samsung Core2's and they run crazy good if you just stick a nice Samsung Evo 128 in them. Really gives slow machines on 2.5" HDD's a boost.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 1, 2014)

RCoon said:


> What are the specs? We have a bunch of Samsung Core2's and they run crazy good if you just stick a nice Samsung Evo 128 in them. Really gives slow machines on 2.5" HDD's a boost.



Pretty much

Was looking at getting me one of them 13.3'  XMG P303 gaming laptops for about £600-800. It doesnt need to have the fastest CPU or GPU but something considerably better then what I currently have would be nice. Though with that being said trying to top an AMD E-350 isnt exactly the hardest thing in the world.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh god an E350, those things are pretty frightening. We have a netbook at work with one of those things in, the processor bottlenecks the SSD.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 1, 2014)

Im surprised how long ive lasted with it tbh. I think its done at least 3 years but then again I dont really take it with me everywhere i go and most of the time I just use it as a low powered download station at home. If theres a download that needs to be left overnight then i do it on my laptop.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 1, 2014)

gpuz log of windforce 290x
2 cm jetflo@1200 placed on the door of the case (cm trooper non window door) sucking air out.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 1, 2014)

I usually have the fan on my side panel sucking air in but nice temps in general. Not bad for a 290X


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 1, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I usually have the fan on my side panel sucking air in but nice temps in general. Not bad for a 290X


that is good for reference cards.
i have fans sucking air out for both my cards (7970 dual x and windforce 290x) and for both temps are lower for about 1-2 deg then with fan suck in.
forgot to mention environmental temps are around 26-28 atm.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 1, 2014)

My cards are non-ref obviously, but the way i have my desk set up would me that the side panel exhausts hot air right in my face since i went to ikea for some stuff.....

Apart from that ive got a bit of a weird setup. Ive got a 140x25mm fan shroud that sits between the fan and the case so the fan protrudes just a little further inside my case then its supposed to. the fan sits about less then an inch away from my GPUs so they get fed the cool air directly . I should take a pic and upload it 

Not that my 680s create a whole lot of heat anyway


----------



## d1nky (Jul 2, 2014)

killed my mobo or most likely my special 3770k on LN2 monday night 

was doing everything right up to around 6.8ghz and it crashed and no longer boots! code00 and no go, no matter what!


anyone know of any v extremes around if it is mobo?


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 2, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My cards are non-ref obviously, but the way i have my desk set up would me that the side panel exhausts hot air right in my face since i went to ikea for some stuff.....
> 
> Apart from that ive got a bit of a weird setup. Ive got a 140x25mm fan shroud that sits between the fan and the case so the fan protrudes just a little further inside my case then its supposed to. the fan sits about less then an inch away from my GPUs so they get fed the cool air directly . I should take a pic and upload it
> 
> Not that my 680s create a whole lot of heat anyway


the only thing i hate more then warm beer is hot air in the face 
my pc is on the floor with door facing to me but it is aside from the chair so fans blow at the chair side.
could you pls run render test of gpuz with your current setup, then flip fan to suck out air and run test again. i am curious what improvment fan shroud can give



d1nky said:


> killed my mobo or most likely my special 3770k on LN2 monday night
> was doing everything right up to around 6.8ghz and it crashed and no longer boots! code00 and no go, no matter what!
> anyone know of any v extremes around if it is mobo?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 2, 2014)

d1nky said:


> killed my mobo or most likely my special 3770k on LN2 monday night
> 
> was doing everything right up to around 6.8ghz and it crashed and no longer boots! code00 and no go, no matter what!
> 
> ...



My friend has just finished his first class honors in biology, and because of his "experiments" with LN2 and wheat crops, he's on a murder suspect list, rather close to the top. If anyone just so happens to die with LN2 being a factor, he gets a rather worrying call in 

In other news. That sucks bro. Did you at least buy intel OC insurance? Also RMA the MoBo


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 2, 2014)

What you guys reckon to the performance of two 280X's in crossfire?  I have just found some Sapphire DualX OC cards for £179.99 each which is a fantastic deal, these are full retail not open box or B Grade, at that price I would be happy to buy 2 and I am guessing that they might match or better a 290X at a similar price but cannot find any direct comparisions, of course if they cannot better the 290X it would make more sense to go down the single GPU route.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 2, 2014)

280X (7970) drivers are very very mature at this stage. 2 280X's would be ideal for anything in the WQHD department. I'd hit them up.

Let's imagine 280X crossfire is only 150% effective, it still makes the 280X more powerful at 1080p:


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 2, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> What you guys reckon to the performance of two 280X's in crossfire?  I have just found some Sapphire DualX OC cards for £179.99 each which is a fantastic deal, these are full retail not open box or B Grade, at that price I would be happy to buy 2 and I am guessing that they might match or better a 290X at a similar price but cannot find any direct comparisions, of course if they cannot better the 290X it would make more sense to go down the single GPU route.



Were you ferret out them cards for that price? I guess it aint OCuk lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 2, 2014)

tigger said:


> Were you ferret out them cards for that price? I guess it aint OCuk lol


 There are not many left it stock so I will tell you after I buy them..... if I buy them!


----------



## RCoon (Jul 2, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> There are not many left it stock so I will tell you after I buy them..... if I buy them!



Most of our work workstations are bought from that company  Their RMA process is second to none.

Is it weird I know what the first store Tatty shops at for hardware is?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 2, 2014)

The only time I don't use them is when I find something significantly cheaper elsewhere, they certanly are my No1!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 2, 2014)

Well. My replacement corsair K70 came back from RMA so i can finally RMA this Ducky back to OCuK.

I got sent back the K70 with blue switches as they were the ones with the 'least' problems regarding dead LEDs. OCuK dont have anymore Ducky shine III's in stock so I guess im gonna be waiting a while..... for now i dont know if i should keep the K70 or sell it straight away and grab me some £10 keyboard off amazon to just fill the gap while i wait for Corsair to get their shit together or Ducky's to come back in stock.

I applied for an RMA at least....


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 2, 2014)

ducky is fail too or you just dont like it
i kind of missed that if you have mentioned it before


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 2, 2014)

the ducky has 4 dead LEDs

Ironically the Ducky costs more than the K70, Ducky is also said to have a much higher build quality than Corsair but in this case I paid more money just to have the exact same problem happen within a month of purchase.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 2, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the ducky has 4 dead LEDs
> 
> Ironically the Ducky costs more than the K70, Ducky is also said to have a much higher build quality than Corsair but in this case I paid more money just to have the exact same problem happen within a month of purchase.


dude you have bad luck with those illuminated kbs 
this is your 3rd or 4th with one and same problem 
or
cherry cant make those led switches with good enough quality 

may be look at another brand like tesoro or cm storm. 
cm's mech with that alu plate on the top looks very similar to k70 havnt heard anything about their quality thou


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 2, 2014)

This would be my 3rd keyboard with dodgy LEDs. I guess i might not have any choice but to go back to using MX Reds because I had a Corsair K90 that had no LEDs and afaik still has no dead LEDs according to the person i sold it to.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 2, 2014)

well, I decided to try out the K70 i got back with MX blues. I just started typing on it and im not sure if i like it or not tbh. I think i would much rather sell it off instead, the clicky noise it makes is quite annoying. On the other hand if you dont bottom out it sounds a little like an old type writer.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 6, 2014)

You guys sniff around the retailers for deals far more than I do, does £284 for a Sapphire R9 290 4GB Tri-X OC seem like a good deal?  This is full retail.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 6, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> You guys sniff around the retailers for deals far more than I do, does £284 for a Sapphire R9 290 4GB Tri-X OC seem like a good deal?  This is full retail.



Looks very decent.   All the ones I usually check aren't any cheaper (or available).


----------



## RCoon (Jul 6, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> You guys sniff around the retailers for deals far more than I do, does £284 for a Sapphire R9 290 4GB Tri-X OC seem like a good deal?  This is full retail.



http://www.dabs.com/products/xfx-am...rage - Graphics, TV Tuners and I/O - Graphics

£274, then again I'd probably rather have the Sapphie, XFX have never been very good for me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 6, 2014)

RCoon said:


> http://www.dabs.com/products/xfx-amd-radeon-r9-290-980mhz-4gb-pci-e-3-0-hdmi-black-edition-double-dissipation-9BJQ.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=ppc product search&utm_content=Q200&utm_campaign=Components and Storage - Graphics, TV Tuners and I/O - Graphics
> 
> £274, then again I'd probably rather have the Sapphie, XFX have never been very good for me.



I wont buy XFX because they wont allow you to remove the cooler for repasting or to make it easier to clean the stock HSF.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 6, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I wont buy XFX because they wont allow you to remove the cooler for repasting or to make it easier to clean the stock HSF.



^

needless to say, going by that same reasoning, If you were to buy a regular XFX GPU, remove the stock HSF to install a water block to go in your WC loop - you have just voided your warranty right there. 

It is said that if you would like to remove the stock HSF for watercooling then hit up XFX warranty and let them know what you are going to do before going ahead with it and they will most likely allow it (unless the card is out of warranty then do whatever you want with it)
However I contacted them about removing the stock HSF for repasting and cleaning and they asked me to send the card in for RMA instead.

No.... The card is not faulty or broken, why should i send a perfectly working GPU that i bought from a retailer back to the manufacturer only to receive a refurbished GPU back with the same shitty thermal paste they use off the production line? Not only have i wasted money on booking a courier to ship it, ive wasted a month of my life waiting for them to return the GPU. But what if XFX decide to fuck me because I sent them in a perfectly working GPU. Not only have i wasted their time testing the GPU, the fee to ship the card back to me will come out of my own pocket.


XFX probably wont even look at the GPU before sending me out a refurb. But Ive heard of bad XFX RMA's... in some cases RMAs were refused because there was some sort of 'dried liquid stain' of some sort hidden under the stock HSF.


I dont wanna have to deal with that shit, thats why I went MSI


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 7, 2014)

just for info
my 290x came with no warranty labels at screws so i guess gigabyte is ok with repasting or using waterblocks


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 7, 2014)

Looking at reviews for both the Sapphire and the XFX, seems the Tri-X is significantly cooler so will probably go with that one.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 7, 2014)

@FreedomEclipse I made beef udon this weekend, actually turned out pretty well. My asian culinary skills are far better than my hungarian ones. Although I'm currently stumped as to how to make a decent beef noodle soup, as a few of the recipes I've seen require saki, which is difficult to source in local supermarkets.

Also we need to visit that noodle bar again, best noodle broth I've eaten all year. My girlfriend wants to meet some of my best friends, so I figure I'll have to drag her down to London some time soon, maybe bring Bradley and David if they're capable of leaving their house, let alone town.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 7, 2014)

RCoon said:


> @FreedomEclipse I made beef udon this weekend, actually turned out pretty well. My asian culinary skills are far better than my hungarian ones. Although I'm currently stumped as to how to make a decent beef noodle soup, as a few of the recipes I've seen require saki, which is difficult to source in local supermarkets.
> 
> Also we need to visit that noodle bar again, best noodle broth I've eaten all year. My girlfriend wants to meet some of my best friends, so I figure I'll have to drag her down to London some time soon, maybe bring Bradley and David if they're capable of leaving their house, let alone town.



I can aquire some Saki for you if you wish, Theres a place not far from me that has a rather plentiful supply so long as you've got the cash.

as for meeting your girl. I had no idea my status got bumped up from acquaintance to best friend zone.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 7, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I had no idea my status got bumped up from acquaintance to best friend zone.



My entire friend circle involves you, David and Brad, so I figure you may as well be. Don't speak a great deal with all my friends from "the old days" much. Such is the way of things when you're past the educational stage.

As for the Saki, let me know how much it's likely to cost and I'll send you some shipping deets. Also tempted to buy the Enermax 1250 Silver PSU MoonPig has on sale. No idea when I'd use it, but it's a sweet deal.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 7, 2014)

but dont you hang out with your girlfriends friends? or is that something that feels awkward? 
Trust me Ive gone to my fair share of 'out of place' places and im not talking about racial stuff either. 

I'll pop down to the store either tomorrow or sunday to see what the prices are, I think you can get bottles from anywhere between £10 up to £40. I was gonna buy some at one stage.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 7, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but dont you hang out with your girlfriends friends? or is that something that feels awkward?
> Trust me Ive gone to my fair share of 'out of place' places and im not talking about racial stuff either.
> 
> I'll pop down to the store either tomorrow or sunday to see what the prices are, I think you can get bottles from anywhere between £10 up to £40. I was gonna buy some at one stage.



Yeah I occasionally see her friends, not a fan of a couple of them, but we get one fine for the sake of the day's activities that are planned, but I certainly wouldn't go out of my way to do things with them, that's what MY friends are for 
I won't need anything fancy or expensive, it is just to boil into a broth after all. And who knows, I might balls it up anyway.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 7, 2014)

Ah, I thought you meant sake for drinking. Did the recipe say what type of sake needed? 

I was onced asked to go to a party with a friend, On the way there he accidently dropped the bottle of wine or whatever we were bringing... Secondly it turned out to be a no jeans/trainers affair but we were both let in because we were friends of the host.... Lastly.... It turned out that these folks were just stupidly fucking rich, And because me and my friend were from a 'lower' working class background, we didnt quite fit in with alls these people that were probably earmarked to be the next head of state or head of some major organisation within or outside of politics.... Me and my friend pretty much hung around for 2 hours had a few drinks which were bloody over priced then decided to leave.

How did he get into them kind of circles? Well my friend was studying law and his friend invited him who also said he could bring a friend along also.

Talk about awkward.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 7, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ah, I thought you meant sake for drinking. Did the recipe say what type of sake needed?
> 
> I was onced asked to go to a party with a friend, On the way there he accidently dropped the bottle of wine or whatever we were bringing... Secondly it turned out to be a no jeans/trainers affair but we were both let in because we were friends of the host.... Lastly.... It turned out that these folks were just stupidly fucking rich, And because me and my friend were from a 'lower' working class background, we didnt quite fit in with alls these people that were probably earmarked to be the next head of state or head of some major organisation within or outside of politics.... Me and my friend pretty much hung around for 2 hours had a few drinks which were bloody over priced then decided to leave.
> 
> ...



Not a clue, just mentioned something along the lines of 200ml of sake! I'll try and find the recipe later.

Yeah, I used to work in a place like that, it was a Polo Club down in Leadenham, and they were stupendously rich, served bottles of wine that were at least £20 each, and they had a cellar of about 400 bottles. People were obviously smoking cigars, and they literally had a walk in freezer with huge bags filled with bacon and what not. All in all they spent about £5000 in 12 hours on alcohol from the bar. They called me the hobbit barman for some reason, I didn't mind so much, the pay was good and the hours were crazy (3PM to 3AM shift).

Needless to say one did not fit in to such crowds of stateliness.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 7, 2014)

Disaronno reminds me of chinese medicine.....


----------



## RCoon (Jul 8, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Disaronno reminds me of chinese medicine.....



Not a fan of almonds. I don't hate them, but I'm certainly not willing to go out of my way to buy an alcoholised version of a nut I don't like the taste of


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Not a fan of almonds. I don't hate them, but I'm certainly not willing to go out of my way to buy an alcoholised version of a nut I don't like the taste of



Its actually not too bad, its quite sweet like jack daniels honey


----------



## RCoon (Jul 8, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its actually not too bad, its quite sweet like jack daniels honey


 Except honey infused burbon tastes better!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2014)

Dont get me wrong - I love sweet/fruity ciders but when it comes to whisky. its got to make me wonder why the fuck im drinking it in the first place rather then "hmmm, this isnt too bad..."


----------



## RCoon (Jul 8, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Dont get me wrong - I love sweet/fruity ciders but when it comes to whisky. its got to make me wonder why the fuck im drinking it in the first place rather then "hmmm, this isnt too bad..."



I've recently become a huge fan of Harvest Mead. Goes down a treat, not too alcoholic either, and you don't need much to feel suitably satisfied and relaxed. I've also recently taken to really enjoying Kwak belgian beer, and Lagunila Reserva red wine. Problem is, none of it is particularly cheap anymore...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2014)

Well, you know i dont really touch beer. As for the wine i, i'll leave that for the ladies & the posh Harvard or Oxford intellectuals down at the country clubs.

Personally, im more into discovering whiskies - theres a shit load of them out there. I recently bought myself a Laphroaig single malt which is quite tasty.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 8, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well, you know i dont really touch beer. As for the wine i, i'll leave that for the ladies & the posh Harvard or Oxford intellectuals down at the country clubs.
> 
> Personally, im more into discovering whiskies - theres a shit load of them out there. I recently bought myself a Laphroaig single malt which is quite tasty.



I did recently try out 6 whiskies, 2 irish, 2 scottish, a welsh, and one brewed down in devon! The Irish one was a 19 year old, and tasted pretty great.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> The Irish one was a 19 year old, and tasted pretty great.



not Jameson's was it?  I know you're quite fond of the stuff


----------



## RCoon (Jul 8, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> not Jameson's was it?  I know you're quite fond of the stuff



I do enjoy my Jamesons, it's one of the few reasonably priced whiskeys that doesn't taste like fermented tar, but no, not a clue what it was, I'll check the bottle when I get home.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 9, 2014)

Got bored at work, made The Witcher paper craft models


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 9, 2014)

No origami?


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 9, 2014)

I can beat your awesome cut outs.

I have a wasps nest forming in my skylight (above a dog leg flight of stairs).  I found a wasp crawling on my carpet this morning so when i got back from work i went into the attic to check for varmints up there.  Fortunately the design of my century old house is so fucked up there seems no risk of invasion - I think they're contained.  As I was coming back out of the attic I saw a flash of colour under some insulating material.

I though it might be a book or something.  What I found was way more fun.

NSFW!!!



Spoiler











Needless to say - I don't have a VHS player...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 10, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> I can beat your awesome cut outs.
> 
> I have a wasps nest forming in my skylight (above a dog leg flight of stairs).  I found a wasp crawling on my carpet this morning so when i got back from work i went into the attic to check for varmints up there.  Fortunately the design of my century old house is so fucked up there seems no risk of invasion - I think they're contained.  As I was coming back out of the attic I saw a flash of colour under some insulating material.
> 
> ...




I still have a VHS player but its not plugged in or nuthin.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 10, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> I can beat your awesome cut outs.
> 
> I have a wasps nest forming in my skylight (above a dog leg flight of stairs).  I found a wasp crawling on my carpet this morning so when i got back from work i went into the attic to check for varmints up there.  Fortunately the design of my century old house is so fucked up there seems no risk of invasion - I think they're contained.  As I was coming back out of the attic I saw a flash of colour under some insulating material.
> 
> ...



I got one at work which we use to convert vhs  to a digital format, just putting my services out there you know  
As for a hive of wasps, I was expecting a picture of that! Way more exciting!
Anyone seen the three giant trampolines they've set up inside the slate caverns of Wales? They're held up by something like 3km of rope!

EDIT: I'm currently rather tempted to sell off my 1440p monitor and test out one of these 2560x1080 IPS monitors OCUK have some deals on. Spending less and less time on games and more and more watching movies and TV shows, and they look pretty swanky. Not to mention my desk doesn't have the real estate for two monitors at this point. Anybody remotely interested in a 1440p monitor for dirt cheap?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 10, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Anybody remotely interested in a 1440p monitor for dirt cheap?



Price?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 10, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Price?



Well it cost me a BenQ 24" + £120 as a trade, so I'd probably opt somewhere around the £140 range plus postage.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 10, 2014)

Does it come with the box and everything?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 10, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Does it come with the box and everything?



Box, no, I only have the external plain cardboard box it was delivered in, as for powe cable and Dual DVI cable, yeah they will obviously be packaged.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 10, 2014)

My heart says yes but my brain says its not practical


----------



## RCoon (Jul 10, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> its not practical



Probably not, but you're in the wrong hobby for practical


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 10, 2014)

Here i am thinking about an upgrade just to run *one* 1440p monitor. As much as i want to burn £800-1000 on graphic cards, I dont think i have that kind of money


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 10, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Here i am thinking about an upgrade just to run *one* 1440p monitor. As much as i want to burn £800-1000 on graphic cards, I dont think i have that kind of money



Very soon it will become two, and then three 1440p monitor


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2014)

I tell u wot, if i win d euromillions, i will buy ur monitorz. I'll also buy u a house 2 cuz im ur friend like dat.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 14, 2014)

Been looking at the Silverstone GD09 to replace my current case with something a little more sleek. My only gripe is mounting my AIO might be tricky.
Idea is to put PC back on top of my desk and pop my monitor on top.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2014)

Your not the only one who wants a new case i tell ya. I want one just to mount a 280mm rad.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 15, 2014)

any one got a stick of DDR3 ram (1600 or higher) they'd be willing to sell for less than £30?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 15, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Well it cost me a BenQ 24" + £120 as a trade, so I'd probably opt somewhere around the £140 range plus postage.


I like the idea of 1440pbut not the idea of a 27 inch monitor sadly, I had a 27 inch a while ago albeit 1920 x 1200 but it was just too big for me, couldn't get on with it for some reason, otherwise I would have been in on yours at that price!




Bo$$ said:


> any one got a stick of DDR3 ram (1600 or higher) they'd be willing to sell for less than £30?


 
25 quid to you including postage  Thats a 4GB stick of Team Xtreeme LV 1.5V 2133mhz.  They will walk 1600mhz @ CL8 and possibly tighter should you wish.


----------



## vega22 (Jul 15, 2014)

1200p@27 inch you need to sit back from. 1440 and 1600 you can sit closer as they are more a monitor res. 19/12 is perfect at 24 inch.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 15, 2014)

It's not just that, it's the fugly size of the thing and having to adjust to a higher view, I have a study suite with a desk that has the raised monitor stand which makes it even higher lol.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 15, 2014)

Been using a 1080p 27 inch monitor for a year now, would never move back.... it's perfect for anything


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Your not the only one who wants a new case i tell ya. I want one just to mount a 280mm rad.



Most of the basic cases these days support 240 as standard. I know my little mATX DS supports 280mm rad on the top. I bet you can find a decent enough case that looks sleek to fit a proper rad in there. Thinking of going custom w/c?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Most of the basic cases these days support 240 as standard. I know my little mATX DS supports 280mm rad on the top. I bet you can find a decent enough case that looks sleek to fit a proper rad in there. Thinking of going custom w/c?



Nope, Just want a better AIO to cool my 3930k

For cases, all ive really got my eyes on are the Corsair 540


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 15, 2014)

Building a new server 

AMD 5150 +4GB 1600/2133MHZ + 4TB + Mini ITX + 5450 (for a laugh) + 850W PSU
Picked the tiny Coolermaster Elite 110


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Building a new server
> 
> AMD 5150 +4GB 1600/2133MHZ + 4TB + Mini ITX + 5450 (for a laugh) + 850W PSU
> Picked the tiny Coolermaster Elite 110



I was thinking of building a machine like that for the girlfriend. I've got the case and PSU and my 1080p IPS screen is spare. The 5150 + mobo + RAM + SSD(crucial mx100) come to around £150 total on amazon


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 15, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I was thinking of building a machine like that for the girlfriend. I've got the case and PSU and my 1080p IPS screen is spare. The 5150 + mobo + RAM + SSD(crucial mx100) come to around £150 total on amazon


what RAM did you pick? i paid like £196 - All Amazon (Student Prime FTW) including a case (excluding PSU)


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 15, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Nope, Just want a better AIO to cool my 3930k
> 
> For cases, all ive really got my eyes on are the Corsair 540


I have an HAF lying around unused somewhere


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> I have an HAF lying around unused somewhere




I'll tell you what Tatty - Take that AK-47 you have on your mantlepiece, call up a friend who can hook you up with some 7.62mm tracers, take the case into the garden and proceed to fill it with some hot lead. FPSRUSSIA style. <BadRussianAccent> Comrade </BadRussianAccent>

Oh and record and upload to youtube, though chances are the popo will be searching for you because firearms. They're gonna send the S.A.S after you - failing that MOSSAD, the mossad will get anyone, anywhere at any time - fuck they could even be sneaking up behind you with a rubber knife right now.....


--- Seriously though, I was never a fan of the HAF cases but thanks for letting me know you had one lying around


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 15, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I'll tell you what Tatty - Take that AK-47 you have on your mantlepiece, call up a friend who can hook you up with some 7.62mm tracers, take the case into the garden and proceed to fill it with some hot lead. FPSRUSSIA style. <BadRussianAccent> Comrade </BadRussianAccent>
> 
> Oh and record and upload to youtube, though chances are the popo will be searching for you because firearms. They're gonna send the S.A.S after you - failing that MOSSAD, the mossad will get anyone, anywhere at any time - fuck they could even be sneaking up behind you with a rubber knife right now.....
> 
> ...


Pffffft..... Mossad?  they aint what they used to be, I have friends in VERY low places


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Pffffft..... Mossad?  they aint what they used to be, I have friends in VERY low places



How well does the SAS compare to the other spec ops/counterterrorist or elite units from other countries?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> How well does the SAS compare



You mean since years ago? When they raided that building? And one of the SAS guys got stuck on his rope on the way in? And they accidentally killed a lot of people?
I don't know, they can't possibly be worse these days, surely?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2014)

RCoon said:


> You mean since years ago? When they raided that building? And one of the SAS guys got stuck on his rope on the way in? And they accidentally killed a lot of people?
> I don't know, they can't possibly be worse these days, surely?



Embassy?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 15, 2014)

They are just about the best all rounder's there are, and it was no accident


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> and it was no accident



I suppose pushing a grenade wielding terrorist down a set of stairs and shooting him was pretty hilarious in terms of special ops style sieges  I imagine the men also had a little joke a few months afterwards as they recalled their staff sergeant on fire stuck on a rope because of a set of curtains.

All that being said, there are dozens if not hundreds of operations the SAS have done that nobody has ever heard about, so they obviously do their job properly the rest of the time.

I do recall talking to a fella in Worcester who trains some of the SAS and Marines in IT style areas, and they apparently carry a hammer and chisel with them, in the event they need to destroy any hardware that needs to be kept out of enemy hands. Can't beat the old fashioned tools eh?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 15, 2014)

I spent some time in Afghanistan in the very early days with both the Delta Force and the SAS (not same location but I visited often), very different breeds, as an example every morning these 6 feet something yanks with biceps the size of my thighs would be pumping Iron, whilst the SAS would be coming back from a 10 mile run with 100 pounds on their back, to be honest I wouldn't want to get within arms reach of them yanks but hey, they are not going to be moving over great distances with serious weight at speed, they have the strength but not the stamina/endurance........ the very point of the differences are plain to see, the SAS are about survival, speed, stealth and staying power, the Delta Force are about power, strength, control..... both very good at what they do but in different ways.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> I spent some time in Afghanistan in the very early days with both the Delta Force and the SAS (not same location but I visited often), very different breeds, as an example every morning these 6 feet something yanks with biceps the size of my thighs would be pumping Iron, whilst the SAS would be coming back from a 10 mile run with 100 pounds on their back, to be honest I wouldn't want to get within arms reach of them yanks but hey, they are not going to be moving over great distances with serious weight at speed, they have the strength but not the stamina/endurance........ the very point of the differences are plain to see, the SAS are about survival, speed, stealth and staying power, the Delta Force are about power, strength, control..... both very good at what they do but in different ways.



Did you ever spar with a Delta Force soldier just for training purposes or funsies? Or is something like that not allowed, Im just curious because quite often the US & UK forces would be operating out of the same camp or literally nextdoor to each other.


-----

My corsair K70 is up for sale for those of you who are avid typists and like a bit of the blue switchies.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 15, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My corsair K70 is up for sale for those of you who are avid typists and like a bit of the blue switchies.


if i already hadn't purchased a K90 i would have considered it!


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2014)

Time to find a new consumables supplier...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 16, 2014)

Any reply?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Any reply?



He said,

"sorry my fault did not cheak the web site"

Specifically that, including all spelling and grammatical errors.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 16, 2014)

How about 25 quid including VAT?

http://www.cartridgesave.co.uk/TN7600-REM.html


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> How about 25 quid including VAT?
> 
> http://www.cartridgesave.co.uk/TN7600-REM.html



£24 ExVAT from Toner Giant.
And it's a drum, not a toner!
Also, free next day delivery.



Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> So, how are you brits doing?



Michael Gove is no longer Education Secretary (hurrah), our government is rushing a data collection policy that gives them more power than the original EU one (which has subsequently been struck down 3 months ago, which is why the british government has made this mess). All in all, well, I would say. Could be worse.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 16, 2014)

RCoon said:


> £24 ExVAT from Toner Giant.
> And it's a drum, not a toner!
> Also, free next day delivery.
> 
> ...



Not to forget the whole child molestation scandal thats rocking the UK, you thought Jimmy Saville & Catholic priests were bad, our mps are guilty of using underaged rent boys since the 1970s..... And to think all it had to take was Jimmy Saville to get the ball rolling on this.  Though part of me thinks that the whole fiasco is somewhat used as a scapegoat to distract the nation from more important things. 

Oh and Politicians & other important figures from other countries owe us £82mil in unpaid congestion charge fee's.


whats not to like about good old blighty?


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jul 16, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Michael Gove is no longer Education Secretary (hurrah)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Michael Gove is no longer Education Secretary (hurrah), our government is rushing a data collection policy that gives them more power than the original EU one (which has subsequently been struck down 3 months ago, which is why the british government has made this mess). All in all, well, I would say. Could be worse.













While Im here.... Im trying to justify paying £400-500 for a road bike. I mean, I could spend that on a GPU instead but the desire to get fit is strong.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 18, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> While Im here.... Im trying to justify paying £400-500 for a road bike. I mean, I could spend that on a GPU instead but the desire to get fit is strong.



£300 on an entry level hybrid and £200 on the rig?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 18, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> While Im here.... Im trying to justify paying £400-500 for a road bike. I mean, I could spend that on a GPU instead but the desire to get fit is strong.



I paid quite a lot for my road bike, well worth it. You can certainly feel the quality in the bike when you ride it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I paid quite a lot for my road bike, well worth it. You can certainly feel the quality in the bike when you ride it.



Quality is irrelevant when you dont use the damn thing enough to appreciate it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2014)

My CPU is idling at 52'c..... I think it would be a great time to drop it back to stock clocks till the hot weather clears....


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 19, 2014)

Well i've been accepted to UCL for my master's degree... excellent


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Well i've been accepted to UCL for my master's degree... excellent



Great! I guess that means youre buying the first round of drinks?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 19, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Great! I guess that means youre buying the first round of drinks?


At 10k for a year I think it should be the other way around


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> At 10k for a year I think it should be the other way around



youre made of money?

Even more reason for you to pay for the first round


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 19, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> youre made of money?
> 
> Even more reason for you to pay for the first round



If i get a scholarship... i'll buy a round


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> If i get a scholarship... i'll buy a round




Congrats - youre now my future dinner ticket.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jul 19, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Well i've been accepted to UCL for my master's degree... excellent



Congratulations! What will you be studying / researching?

Layton


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 19, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My CPU is idling at 52'c..... I think it would be a great time to drop it back to stock clocks till the hot weather clears....


I run my 930 at 4.3gig 24/7 on 1.38V it tends to get a bit toasty in weather like we are having so in the summer for a couple of months I disable HT which drops the temps fairly significantly.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 19, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> If i get a scholarship... i'll buy a round



Hey Sim I'm down for going out for a little celebratory if anyone else would be up for it. Had a blast with Freedom last time we had a get together


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Hey Sim I'm down for going out for a little celebratory if anyone else would be up for it. Had a blast with Freedom last time we had a get together



Im game


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2014)

Ahhhhh 3.22AM - Good Morning UK!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2014)

Just curious, Would anybody here be interested in a 2bay NAS enclosure?? It wont come with any hard drives of course but the price of WD Reds has fallen quite consideribly.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 23, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just curious, Would anybody here be interested in a 2bay NAS enclosure?? It wont come with any hard drives of course but the price of WD Reds has fallen quite consideribly.


Not for me, Just built a new 2 port server 

Also i'm up for a meetup if something gets arranged


----------



## RCoon (Jul 23, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just curious, Would anybody here be interested in a 2bay NAS enclosure?? It wont come with any hard drives of course but the price of WD Reds has fallen quite consideribly.



Saving for an Oculus Rift 



Bo$$ said:


> Also i'm up for a meetup if something gets arranged



@FreedomEclipse, we want a daytime thing? I sure could murder some noodles from that bar again, plus it'd be cheaper than staying in a hotel. I'm happy to buy a couple rounds for some daytime drinking sessions.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 23, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Saving for an Oculus Rift



Those things are awesome


----------



## RCoon (Jul 23, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Those things are awesome



Was going to buy one today, but decided to save money for one more month, so I can do things this month (aka drinking sessions, and dinners out with the lady).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Not for me, Just built a new 2 port server



specs??



RCoon said:


> we want a daytime thing? I sure could murder some noodles from that bar again, plus it'd be cheaper than staying in a hotel. I'm happy to buy a couple rounds for some daytime drinking sessions.



I dont mind. My next day off will be Sunday though but if you can wait till next month then i'm gonna be dropping down to part time for a while and i have plenty of time to hang out


----------



## RCoon (Jul 23, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> specs??
> 
> 
> 
> I dont mind. My next day off will be Sunday though but if you can wait till next month then i'm gonna be dropping down to part time for a while and i have plenty of time to hang out



Sure thing, I'm easy enough on timing.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Sure thing, I'm easy enough on timing.



Going to bring the waifu along?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 23, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Going to bring the waifu along?



If she's game. She's got the whole damn summer off, although not sure she'll want to come along to a TPU mini-get-together while we talk about the forums and general nonsense crap.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2014)

RCoon said:


> If she's game. She's got the whole damn summer off, although not sure she'll want to come along to a TPU mini-get-together while we talk about the forums and general nonsense crap.



get her to join the forums


----------



## RCoon (Jul 23, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Those things are awesome



Played with that AM1 Athlon yet?

I've priced up a 5350, MX100 and ASRock Mobo with USB 3.0 header and 4 sata ports, came to around £120. Got some RAM from Knoxx and my SG07+PSU combo laying around. It's replacing an AMD E350 AIO PC so anything is an upgrade.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2014)

Just received a new Ducky Shine III back from RMA -- Anyone interested?  MX Brown switches & Blue LEDs


----------



## RCoon (Jul 23, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just received a new Ducky Shine III back from RMA -- Anyone interested?  MX Brown switches & Blue LEDs



You broke another LED Mech keyboard?!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2014)

RCoon said:


> You broke another LED Mech keyboard?!



Nah it was the first ducky, Bit of a story.

I sent the defective ducky (with  4 or 5 dead LEDS) back and according to the instructions on their website, because I asked for a replacement, i shouldnt include any of the accessories or other shit that came with my keyboard because that shit will go missing. Strangely enough (or not) I forgot to include the USB cable and OCuK rejected the keyboard for RMA because they didnt have the 'power cable'. They said they'd be returning the keyboard to me but more than a week later I have received nothing back so i left them a webnote and those wankers still had my ducky sitting there.... Or one would say it was a ....  _*"Sitting Duck"*_ hurrhurrrhurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Since they still had my keyboard i offered to send the USB cable to them and they agreed to have it sent in under the same RMA number. *ANOTHER WEEK LATER* - Nothing about the RMA, Not even a reply to my webnote that promised to let me know as soon as the USB cable had arrived - Had to do a little more chasing up. They denied receiving my USB cable but luckily I had tracking on it. There was even a handwritten note packaged with the cable telling them what it was for and why i had sent it in, but im sure even if they ran the RMA number through their systems they would have seen why the ducky was rejected in the first place and put 2 & 2 together.

after giving them the tracking number of the USB cable they finally got off their arses and sent me out a new ducky.

I originally hadnt expected the whole RMA process to take 3 weeks, but I bought my second ducky shine 3 on the pretext that it would probably take a while for me to get a replacement from OCuK because the keyboard was out of stock & they never seem to have more than 3 or 5 (of mine) in stock and they sell out quickly. Back when i RMA'd the ducky my corsair K70 wasnt back from RMA yet  so i didnt have a spare keyboard.

so i bought second ducky instead of waiting. Im sure i can still sell it for full RRP if not £10 off Ducky keyboards are only available in limited numbers & very few retailers seem to stock them.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 23, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> specs??



AMD 5350 + Asus AM1-I A + 4GB RAM + 2x2TB + Corsair CX430M



RCoon said:


> Played with that AM1 Athlon yet?
> 
> I've priced up a 5350, MX100 and ASRock Mobo with USB 3.0 header and 4 sata ports, came to around £120. Got some RAM from Knoxx and my SG07+PSU combo laying around. It's replacing an AMD E350 AIO PC so anything is an upgrade.



not played with it yet... did the install today, will install windows tomorrow or later.
Bought the Asus mini ITX board since you can potentially overclock with it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2014)

Gonna jump into some games, time to break out the AirCon!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 23, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Gonna jump into some games, time to break out the AirCon!!



get a load of this guy with his fancy aircon


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 24, 2014)

http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/10848/usd-350-oculus-rift-dk2-now-shipping.html


----------



## RCoon (Jul 24, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/10848/usd-350-oculus-rift-dk2-now-shipping.html



Yeah I saw. Shipments start in September for those that have already ordered. I won't be ordering until around my birthday.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 24, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Yeah I saw. Shipments start in September for those that have already ordered. I won't be ordering until around my birthday.


kind of missleading title 
at first i saw only title.
prateem could do it quite well if working for tabloid


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 24, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> prateem could do it quite well if working for tabloid



he needs to proof read his articles


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 24, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> he needs to proof read his articles



well he is ly ahead from newspapers in my country but still i think npu is more after info rather then sensation (anyone who understood this sentence gets pinte)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2014)

Well, ive just messaged my manager about going P/T for this month (fuck work!!!!) Unfortunately it does mean that  i will be working Friday-Sunday if he okays it.  So if we're gonna have a party its gotta be a week day unfortunately & i know its not suitable for everyone


----------



## RCoon (Jul 25, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well, ive just messaged my manager about going P/T for this month (fuck work!!!!) Unfortunately it does mean that  i will be working Friday-Sunday if he okays it.  So if we're gonna have a party its gotta be a week day unfortunately & i know its not suitable for everyone



It's summer, my work schedule is pretty relaxed, and I'm good to take random days off when I want.

I've started training myself with Reaper, and Audio editing and composition software because Adobe decided to make Audition a monthly subscription now (to the tune of a few hundred dollars a year). Got pretty tired of Audition CS6 and I only have a single license on sound editing PC. Found Reaper, started training in it, and it's remarkably good, and they have an awesome and very honest pricing model. Already blizted through about a Gig of recorded music at work for production, and I'm enjoying it quite a bit!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2014)

RCoon said:


> It's summer, my work schedule is pretty relaxed, and I'm good to take random days off when I want.
> 
> I've started training myself with Reaper, and Audio editing and composition software because Adobe decided to make Audition a monthly subscription now (to the tune of a few hundred dollars a year). Got pretty tired of Audition CS6 and I only have a single license on sound editing PC. Found Reaper, started training in it, and it's remarkably good, and they have an awesome and very honest pricing model. Already blizted through about a Gig of recorded music at work for production, and I'm enjoying it quite a bit!




Well, I pretty much got harpooned like MH17. Next month I have 24 shifts in total, I fucking hate it, I really do. but arrange a date - It doesnt matter what day it is and i'll just call in and tell them to find someone to cover for me. They cant expect me to have a constant 100% availability when it comes to work. Honest to god im about to call them and tell them i quit regardless of if i have another job lined up or not. Im tired of being treated like a lackey and abused as such, One of the reason why i get asked to work so much is because im on a lower paygrade than everyone else and thus cheaper to run


Also since youre looking into recording stuff - If you could learn how to use EZDrummer - we could form a kickass band. I can do the bass & the guitars while you handle the drum samples & the rest of the mixing


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2014)

Lol having some motherfucker lowball me on ebay over my £80 K70 keyboard.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 26, 2014)

Yooo hows all?!

anyone had problems with intel RMA?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## RCoon (Jul 26, 2014)

d1nky said:


> Yooo hows all?!
> 
> anyone had problems with intel RMA?



Never had to RMA anything at all with Intel. If it's a CPU that's been shafted by an OC, I sure hope you paid their OC insurance


----------



## d1nky (Jul 26, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Never had to RMA anything at all with Intel. If it's a CPU that's been shafted by an OC, I sure hope you paid their OC insurance



haha who knows?! but they've lost my chip. Or someone has in the netherlands!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2014)

d1nky said:


> haha who knows?! but they've lost my chip. Or someone has in the netherlands!



Well, I hope you have postal tracking on that CPU. Ive had a few companies deny they ever received my RMAs but are quick to get off their ass and do something for you when you show them a tracking number.

Just like my recent RMA with OCuK. If i didnt poke them about it, my keyboard would have still been sitting there with them


----------



## RCoon (Jul 26, 2014)

d1nky said:


> haha who knows?! but they've lost my chip. Or someone has in the netherlands!



Surely you have an RMA number?


----------



## d1nky (Jul 26, 2014)

i had it tracked and insured. RMA number the lot. But its been over 2 weeks, its been delivered and yet they can't answer me!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## RCoon (Jul 27, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


>



Make sure that bike isn't a fixie gear system. One of those things that can catch you out. A lot of old style cycling enthusiasts prefer fixie, but I prefer to be able to stop pedalling to coast and not get thrown off the front.
I had my split toe cycling trainers imported, they were not overly cheap.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 27, 2014)

Im still not sure if i should go for it or not  my heart says yes but my wallet says "you dun goofed" Im supposed to clear my CC not sink deeper in debt


----------



## RCoon (Jul 27, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im still not sure if i should go for it or not  my heart says yes but my wallet says "you dun goofed" Im supposed to clear my CC not sink deeper in debt



Don't bother then. I've been in the same place, and it's amazing what psychological hell a CC can be.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 27, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Don't bother then. I've been in the same place, and it's amazing what psychological hell a CC can be.



I havent done too badly with it at all imo, Ive had it about 6 months but Ive managed to keep myself under control....

thats not to say i dont start hearing voices and seeing black flames surrounding it every time i open my wallet or at least think about using it to buy something that will take me at least 3-4 months to pay off. I havent gone overboard with it. though I have had minor issues with payments due to not having enough work after coming back from hong kong earlier in the year but payments have been fine since.

im nowhere near the credit limit. I recently received a letter from my bank saying they could double the credit limit of my CC because Im good with making payments. I just laughed then torched the letter on the kitchen stove. what a complete trap  they asked me to call them or visit my local branch to discuss it. No way im gonna do any of that unless I have a problem.... It was a complete trap though  ive paid for a few luxury items with my CC but thats as far as it goes and after im done paying it off, the card will be destroyed.... cast into the lava deep within the depths of Mordor....


its about knowing how to manage your money and not living beyond your means


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jul 27, 2014)

Would anyone have any half-decent used GPUs lying around? An offer I had has now fallen through, and I'm kind of in a desperate need of a GPU within the next week. I have about £60, which seems to be the price used GTX 650 Ti cards seem to go for, so something along that lines would be nice. It's so lovely to be let down.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 27, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Would anyone have any half-decent used GPUs lying around? An offer I had has now fallen through, and I'm kind of in a desperate need of a GPU within the next week. I have about £60, which seems to be the price used GTX 650 Ti cards seem to go for, so something along that lines would be nice. It's so lovely to be let down.



i havent got anything half decent tbh, got a 6970 covered in Liquid tape and no cooler but need it. 

I will keep an eye out, CEX might be a good try?!


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jul 27, 2014)

d1nky said:


> i havent got anything half decent tbh, got a 6970 covered in Liquid tape and no cooler but need it.
> 
> I will keep an eye out, CEX might be a good try?!



Okay thank you  I'm also having a look around eBay, but I'll see what CEX has as well.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 27, 2014)

I have a 4870 & 5850 lying around.... They were mine before but i sold them to a friend who now doesnt want them anymore and wishes to sell them on. Let me know if youre interested.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jul 28, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have a 4870 & 5850 lying around.... They were mine before but i sold them to a friend who now doesnt want them anymore and wishes to sell them on. Let me know if youre interested.



I'm tempted by the 5850, although it has some increased power consumption differences as its a number of generations old. Does it have a blower-style cooler?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a job interview for friday 

Though I have a bit of a history with this company so im surprised they actually called me up for an interview.

Lets just say, what i earn in 5 days in my current job i can earn in 3 days in this new job.

ever since joining my current company ive been given nothing but empty promises & abuse from my  managers, 

Firstly because im on a zero hour contract.
Secondly because im on a zero hour contract, I get paid less than those on a regular contract
Thirdly because im on a lower rate i get shunted more work and its been like this since I joined the company and switched departments & managers because i couldnt get on with the previous one.

I should be thankful to have work and to a lesser extent i am because there are many people out there still without jobs. 

But when i get asked to do 6shifts back to back, a few of them being a 1am finish and 6am start then they are really starting to take the piss. 

I wouldnt say im a bad worker, There are far worse staff than me. People turning up 3hrs late to work without notifying HQ, turning up to work in non matching trainers or just general non-uniform.

I always notify HQ if im going to be running late or if i cant take the shift instead of just not bothering to call them like a lot of guys do. 

On my days off ive picked up the odd job for them even though I didnt have to.


There is no appreciation for what i do in this job and im more or less just a number to them. 

My previous manager exploited my zero hour contract to not give me any work. 
My current manager who recruited & interviewed me is genuinely a nice guy but i didnt like his tone of voice when i said i wanted to cut my shifts down to part time - perfectly reasonable request given the fact that my job is to cover peoples holidays or sick leaves etc etc.

Last month i was given 27 shifts to complete. I gave 7 of them back, this month i have 24 shifts to complete but there are 2 weeks where i work 6 days straight.

at least last month they didnt fuck me around by asking me to do a 6am shift after a 1am finish.

Ive been with my current company for almost 2 years now and ive just been treated like shit all the way through


----------



## d1nky (Jul 30, 2014)

need some wisdom from you fellow tpu'ers! Just bought a maximus v extreme because my V formula is kind of fluffed. I couldnt find one anywhere so resorted to fleabay, found one ''great condition'' for £175. It arrives in a used condition and some pins are slightly out of line and look as though they've been repaired.

The seller says it was never like that when he sent it....................... the board is a beast and works way better than my Formula. What do i do?!


----------



## RCoon (Jul 30, 2014)

d1nky said:


> need some wisdom from you fellow tpu'ers! Just bought a maximus v extreme because my V formula is kind of fluffed. I couldnt find one anywhere so resorted to fleabay, found one ''great condition'' for £175. It arrives in a used condition and some pins are slightly out of line and look as though they've been repaired.
> 
> The seller says it was never like that when he sent it....................... the board is a beast and works way better than my Formula. What do i do?!



If it wasn't like that in the pictures then make a case with eBay asking for some money back that you will have to spend repairing the board.  That way you keep the board but aren't paying for the damage. Keep your cool,  take a close picture of the damage and open the case. You can't lose.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a slight problem - the Aerocool DS case I have doesn't have a hole for one of the motherboard spacers required for the Gigabyte motherboard (H97M-D3H) I'm using. How crucial is this one spacer for grounding? (There are already five or six other spacers already attached).


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 30, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> I have a slight problem - the Aerocool DS case I have doesn't have a hole for one of the motherboard spacers required for the Gigabyte motherboard (H97M-D3H) I'm using. How crucial is this one spacer for grounding? (There are already five or six other spacers already attached).


i dont think it is crucial. i have run atx mb with 2-3 plastic stand offs for years w/o any problems


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 30, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Would anyone have any half-decent used GPUs lying around? An offer I had has now fallen through, and I'm kind of in a desperate need of a GPU within the next week. I have about £60, which seems to be the price used GTX 650 Ti cards seem to go for, so something along that lines would be nice. It's so lovely to be let down.


 I happen to have a Giga Windforce 3x HD7870 OC lying around, capable of well over 1200mhz without voltage adjustment and totally silent, that was the taster.....the downer is it would be just outside your budget   But I am grateful for your post because you have reminded me to put it on fleabay!


----------



## RCoon (Jul 30, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> i dont think it is crucial. i have run atx mb with 2-3 plastic stand offs for years w/o any problems



+1, I've run motherboards with more than 1 spacer missing in the past. That being said, if the motherboard is under tremendous weight of the CPU Cooler of GPU, ensure the spacers are located in the prime areas where that weight will be distributed, just to make sure the board doesn't bend and break/and//or short


----------



## d1nky (Jul 30, 2014)

nice one rcoon, the guy blatantly has tried fixing it and lied about it. pissed as these mobos are hard to find now.

I run my mobos sat on a box and never had any grounding issues, i think mobos and psu's are advanced enough to deal with grounding now.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jul 30, 2014)

RCoon said:


> +1, I've run motherboards with more than 1 spacer missing in the past. That being said, if the motherboard is under tremendous weight of the CPU Cooler of GPU, ensure the spacers are located in the prime areas where that weight will be distributed, just to make sure the board doesn't bend and break/and//or short



So this afternoon I built that PC for my client, which was fun. The standoff location was on the far right edge of the motherboard, so the only real issue was making sure not to apply too much pressure to this side of the board when installing the 24-pin motherboard connector. There should be fine support for the GPU and CPU areas - I'm using the stock Intel heatsink anyway. There's equally suitable elevation to prevent shorting.

What was awesome though is that I expected to receive an XFX Core 550W (as described on the website of the retailer), but instead I received the newer XFX TS 550W. A mistake that I'm happy about, which is sometimes rare when it comes to computer retailers (the difficulty of proper RMA in the UK comes to mind...).

Layton


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2014)

Decided to undertake some responsible drinking....alone.....






I also have a £35 laphroaig sitting under my desk.....


maaaan forever alone.


::EDIT::

Not that i paid £35 for it... lol fuck that.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 3, 2014)

Find someone to drink with, there are plenty of people in London looking for free drinks


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 3, 2014)

Fourstaff said:


> Find someone to drink with, there are plenty of people in London looking for free drinks



People in general just suck. 

Anyway my FS thread has been updated, check it out http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...nanza-everything-must-go.148496/#post-2331785


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 3, 2014)

At least it's good brandy, got assholed on that ay my daughters wedding a while ago lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 3, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> At least it's good brandy, got assholed on that ay my daughters wedding a while ago lol.



I havent had cognac since i was 16 or something..... My mum used to have her own stash of port and tia maria. Needless to say I had a bit of both. I say a bit but i think I was the reason she stopped buying any sort of alcohol completely. 

I cant remember if tia maria had a sharper taste, or at least i think it did. Though, I wasnt completely in the mood to get totally munted. though i never seem to be these days.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 3, 2014)

Had a wander around a large church antiques fair, and found myself a cut crystal decanter. Rather fell in love with it, and spent my PC upgrade money getting a hold of one. Currently inside is the leftovers of my Penderyn:


----------



## d1nky (Aug 5, 2014)

man i missed my new 3770k RMA from dhl which just came over an hour ago!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## d1nky (Aug 7, 2014)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! got the replacement from intel and they sent me someone elses dead chip!! major signs of usage and different batch no. tested in 2 board and DEAD, also the packaging has 'route: scrap' on it!!


might fuck intel off and go back to the red side... effing idiots!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 7, 2014)

d1nky said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! got the replacement from intel and they sent me someone elses dead chip!! major signs of usage and different batch no. tested in 2 board and DEAD, also the packaging has 'route: scrap' on it!!
> 
> 
> might fuck intel off and go back to the red side... effing idiots!!



if only their last high performance proccessor wasn't from 2012


----------



## RCoon (Aug 8, 2014)

d1nky said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! got the replacement from intel and they sent me someone elses dead chip!! major signs of usage and different batch no. tested in 2 board and DEAD, also the packaging has 'route: scrap' on it!!
> 
> 
> might fuck intel off and go back to the red side... effing idiots!!



I'm more than happy to trade my 8350 for your 3770K when it returns


----------



## d1nky (Aug 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I'm more than happy to trade my 8350 for your 3770K when it returns



i got an ok 2700k i could trade when it returns? i need the ivy for its benching power and IMC. (depends on the silicon ofcourse)

Ebay just put the case in my favour so have to return this MVE, and then buy another one!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 9, 2014)

d1nky said:


> i got an ok 2700k i could trade when it returns? i need the ivy for its benching power and IMC. (depends on the silicon ofcourse)
> 
> Ebay just put the case in my favour so have to return this MVE, and then buy another one!



Still interested in one of my 680s??


----------



## RCoon (Aug 9, 2014)

d1nky said:


> i got an ok 2700k i could trade when it returns? i need the ivy for its benching power and IMC. (depends on the silicon ofcourse)
> 
> Ebay just put the case in my favour so have to return this MVE, and then buy another one!



Hah, nah, I've decided I'm going to save money for a few months and upgrade to haswell E and do it all properly, might take me a while but it will be worth it to not upgrade for a long time, need a new case though,  and hoping to drop an 880 in there too.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 9, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Still interested in one of my 680s??



thought i posted earlier...?! well it said, im broke atm and got a shet load to pay for this month and next. Plus got to clear this credit card :/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 9, 2014)

d1nky said:


> thought i posted earlier...?! well it said, im broke atm and got a shet load to pay for this month and next. Plus got to clear this credit card :/



No rush. I'll be picking up an gtx880 next month regardless, a friend of mine is buying one of my 680s and i still have one left to get rid of.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 9, 2014)

just successfully flashed this 7970 matrixp to a R9 280x Matrixp, may be getting another soon and will go xfire!

forgotten how much i love tahiti!


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 9, 2014)

d1nky said:


> just successfully flashed this 7970 matrixp to a R9 280x Matrixp, may be getting another soon and will go xfire!
> 
> forgotten how much i love tahiti!


What's the stock voltage for the matrix?


----------



## d1nky (Aug 9, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> What's the stock voltage for the matrix?



1219vcore

just putting together some benches too see any differences

edit: just noticed the stock vmem was 1600v on the 7970 and now 1520v 280x (hynix can take more than 1750v tho)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-1056#post-3147345


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 9, 2014)

Blargh My Vertex 2 just died.... now what will i do


----------



## d1nky (Aug 9, 2014)

i just broke the matrix.....  was putting it on water and it slipped taking off an smd near the pcie connector 

probably going to get rid of a lot of this shit and take some time out !


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 9, 2014)

d1nky said:


> i just broke the matrix.....  was putting it on water and it slipped taking off an smd near the pcie connector
> 
> probably going to get rid of a lot of this shit and take some time out !


Damn I feel for you!  I have been there, I know it don't feel good


----------



## RCoon (Aug 9, 2014)

d1nky said:


> i just broke the matrix.....  was putting it on water and it slipped taking off an smd near the pcie connector
> 
> probably going to get rid of a lot of this shit and take some time out !



Least it was cheap! Trust me, I feel your pain. You remember when I pulled off an inductor on my 780? Issue was that was 550 worth of GPU!

I'll say this though, since I got out the water game and crazy over clocking, I've been much more happy with my computer systems and gaming since. Upgrading is awesome, but sometimes you feel like you're dropping money on the wrong things once it gets to the stage of things going wrong. Makes you wonder what else you can achieve with those funds. I'm not telling you to stop, do whatever you enjoy and makes you happy. But when it stops being a happy hobby, then it's time to slow down.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 9, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Least it was cheap! Trust me, I feel your pain. You remember when I pulled off an inductor on my 780? Issue was that was 550 worth of GPU!
> 
> I'll say this though, since I got out the water game and crazy over clocking, I've been much more happy with my computer systems and gaming since. Upgrading is awesome, but sometimes you feel like you're dropping money on the wrong things once it gets to the stage of things going wrong. Makes you wonder what else you can achieve with those funds. I'm not telling you to stop, do whatever you enjoy and makes you happy. But when it stops being a happy hobby, then it's time to slow down.



I know exactly how ya feel, this last month or 2. ive killed a mvf, 3770k, 7970 just from trying to get practice at some ln2, getting bored and screwing things up.

Im going to have a good clear out of all the junk around here and keep it simply gaming and some benching.

Im hoping that this card will still xfire as it boots but doesnt display. Maybe buy the other and xfire them as 280xs. then leave it all alone.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 13, 2014)

Sick and tired of constantly recommending solid quality Gold PSU's to people and not having one. I shall be purchasing one next week, just not sure which one is best. I'd say money is not an issue, but I'm not spending more then £90-£100 on this thing.

Been looking at the Seasonic made XFX XTR 650 and the Corsair RM650 and the CS650M. Open to suggestions, I'll be checking reviews for any cons. Unfortunately Seasonic PSU's are only available from Scan and they don't have very many. Wanted a G-Series 650 but they're hard to get hold of, and where available, stupidly expensive.


----------



## El_Mayo (Aug 13, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> No rush. I'll be picking up an gtx880 next month regardless, a friend of mine is buying one of my 680s and i still have one left to get rid of.


 
is it listed in a FS thread? I was after a 770 but that's just as good I guess?


----------



## d1nky (Aug 13, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Sick and tired of constantly recommending solid quality Gold PSU's to people and not having one. I shall be purchasing one next week, just not sure which one is best. I'd say money is not an issue, but I'm not spending more then £90-£100 on this thing.
> 
> Been looking at the Seasonic made XFX XTR 650 and the Corsair RM650 and the CS650M. Open to suggestions, I'll be checking reviews for any cons. Unfortunately Seasonic PSU's are only available from Scan and they don't have very many. Wanted a G-Series 650 but they're hard to get hold of, and where available, stupidly expensive.




http://www.scan.co.uk/products/650w-seasonic-x-series-full-modular-80-plus-gold-atx-psu


ive got a msi bigbang z77 mpower coming for my 3770k RMA, which they been phoning me all day about saying ive tampered with it and its been glued (ie delidded) but the (someone elses chip) they sent me as a replacement has been delidded. im fucking furious, the chip i got new was in a sealed box, brand new and only abused by volts. the guy on the phone could hardly talk any english. he said they cant do a replacement for ^^ that reason. 

I said mine was perfectly intact and the one you sent me was tampered with, not my chip. totally different FPO and obvious signs of glue. he said he'll investigate it..... morons!!!!

also found a repair shop that had some sort of micro solder machine in the window, looks like it replaces caps or something, so may try get this matrix back to life.

also @freedom, i probably wont be having your 680. found some lightnings that i may have for a black and yellow build. (and not so much abuse till im rich)


----------



## RCoon (Aug 13, 2014)

d1nky said:


> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/650w-seasonic-x-series-full-modular-80-plus-gold-atx-psu
> 
> 
> ive got a msi bigbang z77 mpower coming for my 3770k RMA, which they been phoning me all day about saying ive tampered with it and its been glued (ie delidded) but the (someone elses chip) they sent me as a replacement has been delidded. im fucking furious, the chip i got new was in a sealed box, brand new and only abused by volts. the guy on the phone could hardly talk any english. he said they cant do a replacement for ^^ that reason.
> ...



Over £100... NOPE! Corsair RM650 is way cheaper and just as good.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 13, 2014)

cooler master V gold series are seasonic made
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/V850/2.html


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 13, 2014)

El_Mayo said:


> is it listed in a FS thread? I was after a 770 but that's just as good I guess?



Nope, Its not gonna go up on there till the 880 is released. If youre willing to hold on If dinky doesnt want it then you can have it.




d1nky said:


> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/650w-seasonic-x-series-full-modular-80-plus-gold-atx-psu
> 
> 
> ive got a msi bigbang z77 mpower coming for my 3770k RMA, which they been phoning me all day about saying ive tampered with it and its been glued (ie delidded) but the (someone elses chip) they sent me as a replacement has been delidded. im fucking furious, the chip i got new was in a sealed box, brand new and only abused by volts. the guy on the phone could hardly talk any english. he said they cant do a replacement for ^^ that reason.
> ...



you should have bought my AX1200i  No worries about my 680. Do you still want those TP-Link Powerlines though?

::EDIT::

Just sniffing at some Jamesons Irish Whisky after buying myself a sample to see what all the fuss was all about...


----------



## El_Mayo (Aug 13, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Nope, Its not gonna go up on there till the 880 is released. If youre willing to hold on If dinky doesnt want it then you can have it.
> 
> Part of me wants to hold off for n building until the GTX 870 is out but I'm not hearing anything about price, no point if I can't afford it anyway haha. Might wait if it uses less power than the 770 tho


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 13, 2014)

what GPU are you running now?


----------



## El_Mayo (Aug 13, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> what GPU are you running now?


None atm. Sold the whole thing to a friend a few weeks ago, couldn't bear the effort of selling individual parts. Plus noone on here would have wanted an AM3 mobo + 1055T. I had a HD 7850 tho


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 13, 2014)

well I think Rcoon has a an FX8350 somewhere that hes not using that he could be talked into getting rid of.


----------



## El_Mayo (Aug 14, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well I think Rcoon has a an FX8350 somewhere that hes not using that he could be talked into getting rid of.


Nah mate building an Intel build this time  still trying to pick between two motherboards and which ssd but I'm almost done planning lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2014)

well its a way to save a little cash. There shouldnt be too much difference when it comes to gaming... Thats if you still game.


As for this Jamesons Irish Whisky - I still prefer a 10y Taliska or a laphroaig but they are both a lot more expensive than the Jamesons


----------



## d1nky (Aug 14, 2014)

lol this is page 680...... its a sign!


----------



## RCoon (Aug 14, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> cooler master V gold series are seasonic made
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/V850/2.html



Just saw the Antec Earthwatts 80Plus Platinum 650W is only £85 on amazon. Modular doesn't bother me, I use every cable on my modular PSU at the moment anyway, so I wouldn't benefit.



FreedomEclipse said:


> well I think Rcoon has a an FX8350 somewhere that hes not using that he could be talked into getting rid of.



This whole gaming system is going to be a gift to my brother when he gets out of prison  He likes BF3.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Just saw the Antec Earthwatts 80Plus Platinum 650W is only £85 on amazon. Modular doesn't bother me, I use every cable on my modular PSU at the moment anyway, so I wouldn't benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> This whole gaming system is going to be a gift to my brother when he gets out of prison  He likes BF3.



whats he locked up for if you dont mind me asking or is it too much of a personal thing to ask? Im just curious as i thought you were an only child.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 14, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> whats he locked up for if you dont mind me asking or is it too much of a personal thing to ask? Im just curious as i thought you were an only child.



Hah! Four sister's and a brother  among other things I won't say as he won't want me to,  but one of many things, including picking up and dropping a snooker table upon an unruly man's head.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Hah! Four sister's and a brother  among other things I won't say as he won't want me to,  but one of many things, including picking up and dropping a snooker table upon an unruly man's head.




Ahhh Kinda like the pool hall scene in the Kray Twins but without the pool cues & sabers. Say no more.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 14, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Hah! Four sister's and a brother  among other things I won't say as he won't want me to,  but one of many things, including picking up and dropping a snooker table upon an unruly man's head.



LOL I'll paypal you a tenner tomorrow so you can postal order him it and he can buy some canteen


----------



## RCoon (Aug 15, 2014)

d1nky said:


> LOL I'll paypal you a tenner tomorrow so you can postal order him it and he can buy some canteen



Wait what? You actually sent me a tenner! You for reals?


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 15, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Wait what? You actually sent me a tenner! You for reals?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 15, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Wait what? You actually sent me a tenner! You for reals?



Thuglife - gotta stick together

::EDIT::

for those of you that dont know - Heres the pool hall scene...










Cool movie


----------



## d1nky (Aug 18, 2014)

Intel just phoned me saying they are giving me a replacement! woop!


----------



## RCoon (Aug 18, 2014)

d1nky said:


> Intel just phoned me saying they are giving me a replacement! woop!



About damn time too!

Birthday tomorrow, heading down to Bonsai Fish and Noodle bar in Nottingham, would have invited a few of you, but I assume it's probably not viable for travelling costs for a mere few hours in the evening, just to go home again.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 18, 2014)

I hope they arent scamming me because i got another customers proc. We shall see! Wooooooop


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 18, 2014)

RCoon said:


> About damn time too!
> 
> Birthday tomorrow, heading down to Bonsai Fish and Noodle bar in Nottingham, would have invited a few of you, but I assume it's probably not viable for travelling costs for a mere few hours in the evening, just to go home again.



I might of made an appearance. Currently off sick with a smashed up left foot


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 18, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I might of made an appearance. Currently off sick with a smashed up left foot


 That's excessive alcohol consumption for you!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 18, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> That's excessive alcohol consumption for you!



Negative on that one TattyLeader.

Id say it was a case of bad shoes that exacerbate my flatfoot condition. Gonna send my sick note off... hopefully i still get free monies.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 18, 2014)

I got some money coming in after selling a load of stuff on Ebay - Is it still worth picking up a 780Ti or should i honestly wait?  my hands are itchin I need to spend money..... Cuz if i dont buy a PC related thing then im gonna buy this here watch...



Spoiler











Though £500 for a GPU kinda disgusts me....


----------



## RCoon (Aug 19, 2014)

I'd wait. Following the formula (I could be wrong), but every x80 part becomes the equivalent of next gens x70 part. While I know it won't be the same chip in the 870, it will probably perform around the same as the 780, and the 880 will no doubt out perform it, and at least be on par with the 780ti. Let's just hope NVidia don't decide to be their usual selves and release the 880 at a £600 price point.

EDIT: Just bought a Seasonic Platinum 660W as a gift to myself, hurrah. Now I pray that my car doesn't cost too much to repair...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 19, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Now I pray that my car doesn't cost too much to repair...



What did you do to your car?


----------



## RCoon (Aug 19, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> What did you do to your car?



Nothing, I think part of the exhaust was rusty and eventually gave way. Basically there's a hole in it somewhere, and its making noise like a tank, needless to say it's affecting the cars performance and not catalysing fumes properly. I've got enough spare cash to repair it and buy my prized PSU and still have money leftover for some frivolous food buying and what not, but with Haswell E out at the end of this month I was hoping to buy the 5820K and an mATX board. May have to wait another month.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 19, 2014)

I am about to embark on a Matx build, I have just sold a Windforce 3x 7870 OC and have a buyer for my i7 930 and motherboard so it won't cost me anything, I am going to have a play with the Pentium Anniversary CPU (I only really surf and play just one game occasionally which is World of Tanks which is only single threaded) and I am going to pop in the Matx MSI B85 E-45 motherboard which I will flash with the modded Bios that RCoon kindly linked.  The idea being that when I get bored with the dual core sometime in the future I can pop in a quad easily enough.  One of the big pluses here of course is that i can finally get USB3 and SATA 6GB..... hooray at last!

The case I have selected will fit my Sapphire r9 280X VapourX and for a Matx unit has some excellent cooling potential.........it's linked here.......

https://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Com...ATX+Cube+Case+-+Arctic+White+?productId=58071

It will also fit my H80i nicely, now I am guessing that the dual core won't get as toasty as my i7 930 even at hopefully around 4.5gig so the last very little piece of the jigsaw is, do I need to/should I replace the H80i stock fans with something equally as effective but quieter and if so what would you suggest, I know with rads it's not just about CFM but pressure also so could someone recommend me a couple of decent 120mm's please.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 19, 2014)

Ive been debating downsizing my system a little after building my dads 'new' pc a few months back - I got him a little Fractal Design Core 1000 which is a very neat little case. Ive got at least another 2 years with this X79 probably do it then


----------



## RCoon (Aug 19, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> I am about to embark on a Matx build, I have just sold a Windforce 3x 7870 OC and have a buyer for my i7 930 and motherboard so it won't cost me anything, I am going to have a play with the Pentium Anniversary CPU (I only really surf and play just one game occasionally which is World of Tanks which is only single threaded) and I am going to pop in the Matx MSI B85 E-45 motherboard which I will flash with the modded Bios that RCoon kindly linked.  The idea being that when I get bored with the dual core sometime in the future I can pop in a quad easily enough.  One of the big pluses here of course is that i can finally get USB3 and SATA 6GB..... hooray at last!
> 
> The case I have selected will fit my Sapphire r9 280X VapourX and for a Matx unit has some excellent cooling potential.........it's linked here.......
> 
> ...



Downsizing, I find, is far more fun in terms of enthusiast builds. More challenging, and then more appreciated by the final product. The Bitfenix chassis innerds are identical to my DS, just with a different fancy looking outer shell. needless to say they are an absolute dream of a mATX case to build in. Very easily set up, nothing gets in the way anywhere. And yeah, plenty of room for that H80i. 

Just ensure you have the other parts for that MSI BIOS. I know that's the base data for the BIOS, but I think there's a tool you'll need to download and use in order to flash it. Might take some googling. As far as cool 'n' quiet fans go, I've been pleasantly surprised at the enermax's @the54thvoid gave me a dozen of. They were utterly silent, but static pressure-wise they weren't exactly performance style. With the DS it keeps most fans quiet, which is why I have Dell server fans inside. The whole system probably doesn't breach much more than 35dB during full load. I'd probably just recommend the Corsair SP series, Quiet Edition. They pretty much have the best SP:Noise ratio for performance radiator fans.

_On a second system, you do this to get an USB Flash Drive Bootable:

1. Download & Install this utility: http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Hard-Disk-Utils/HP-USB-Disk-Storage-Format-Tool.shtml
2. Download the DOS-Files.rar file I have attached to this posting and extract the content to a folder of your choice
3. Run the HP USB Utility with Admin rights, select "Create a DOS startup disk" and point the tool to the folder you extracted the DOS files into
4. Hit start

Your USB Flash Drive should now be bootable!

Now, stage two:

1. Download the latest BIOS
2. Extract the actual BIOS File and the flasher (AFUDE238.exe) to the root directory of your USB Flash drive 

Stage three:

1. Boot from the prepared USB Flash Drive on your target system and wait until DOS is booted and you are in the command line
2. type the following command

AFUDE238 [BIOS FILE NAME HERE] /P /B /N

... and hit enter ---> that should start the flash procedure.

Once the procedure has finished, turn off your computer, unplug your PSU from A/C power and >>Clear CMOS<<.

Please make sure that your system is absolutely stable and that there are no underlying memory problems before you start the flash procedure._

*EDIT: I've added an AFUDE238.exe rar file to my dropbox shared folder. It's a version I've extracted from an MSI BIOS on their FTP, hopefully it should work*


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 19, 2014)

Much appreciated thanks, although just to mess up very slightly all that effort you did for me..... I think I am going to go with the Asus H97M-Plus board, it's more expensive but has some decent cooling, more phases etc and should future proof better when I upgrade to a quad down the line.

Added to my basket 

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Comp...ion=shoppingBasketAdd&productId=56344&context=


----------



## RCoon (Aug 19, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Much appreciated thanks, although just to mess up very slightly all that effort you did for me..... I think I am going to go with the Asus H97M-Plus board, it's more expensive but has some decent cooling, more phases etc and should future proof better when I upgrade to a quad down the line.
> 
> Added to my basket
> 
> http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Comp...ion=shoppingBasketAdd&productId=56344&context=


The plus is a really great board, that would probably be my main recommendation for budget over clocking


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 19, 2014)

Actually, it's pretty silly of me to get that Asus H97 matx board when I can get the Gigabyte Z97M-D3H board for around the same price, that way I don't need to depend on the flash.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 19, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Actually, it's pretty silly of me to get that Asus H97 matx board when I can get the Gigabyte Z97M-D3H board for around the same price, that way I don't need to depend on the flash.



Maybe so,

But im more inclined to purchase MSI products because we have an active rep on these forums. Ive heard gigabyte support can be 50/50 at times


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 20, 2014)

Well to be honest, having almost exclusively owned Giga boards for 10 years I never have had to contact support because the boards have always run flawlessly which I suppose in itself is a good reason to buy them!  This x58 board has been running hard for almost 6 years now without issues


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 20, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Well to be honest, having almost exclusively owned Giga boards for 10 years I never have had to contact support because the boards have always run flawlessly which I suppose in itself is a good reason to buy them!  This x58 board has been running hard for almost 6 years now without issues



I personally buy MSI or Gigabyte boards with equal confidence they both are really solid and support is decent for both


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 20, 2014)

To Be Honest - I may just go 780 SLi, Prices seem to be dropping quite steadily on them and ive been given the chance to get rid of both of my 680's RIGHT NOW. so i can either sell 680s and grab one 780 for now and another when the price drops further or not bother and carry on waiting for GTX880 but then again I lose out on £340 from not selling my 680s, so i'll have to throw more money into the pot.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 22, 2014)

Ordered a B-Grade from OCuK







The card itself is a lot more sexier seeing it in person then some pic off the internet.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 22, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ordered a B-Grade from OCuK
> 
> 
> 
> ...



290X?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 22, 2014)

280X - This is for a friends build, was considering selling him one of my 680s (or both) but i just didnt want to cripple my system.

real nice card though..... Knowing OCuK, I just hope it works. Cost £250 including next day delivery. I would have sold my 680 for £170 or something but meh.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 22, 2014)

Been in Cyprus for nearly two weeks. Need to come home to swear at BF4.  Enough of this heat, I'm Scottish god damn it.
And then i need to decide, do I ditch X79 and move to Haswell E. And do I buy the gimped one or the one I really don't need?
And then decide, do I sell or donate to our crunchers my old board, CPU and memory?
Decisions, decisions.... But this heat, ffs, enough....


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 22, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 280X - This is for a friends build, was considering selling him one of my 680s (or both) but i just didnt want to cripple my system.
> 
> real nice card though..... Knowing OCuK, I just hope it works. Cost £250 including next day delivery. I would have sold my 680 for £170 or something but meh.


You should have said, I could have pointed you to same model @ £199.99 new.

Edit:  Just checked, they only have the Rev1 VapourX in currently at 199.99 (that's still the vapour chamber but with the bigger 2 fan version), they do have a very tidy Windforce 3x Overclock model going for 201 though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 22, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Been in Cyprus for nearly two weeks. Need to come home to swear at BF4.  Enough of this heat, I'm Scottish god damn it.
> And then i need to decide, do I ditch X79 and move to Haswell E. And do I buy the gimped one or the one I really don't need?
> And then decide, do I sell or donate to our crunchers my old board, CPU and memory?
> Decisions, decisions.... But this heat, ffs, enough....



If youre selling I could be possibly interested in buying it...

Ive always had a feeling my board was a little bit borked, dont ask me why. random things just happen and I get the feeling that something aint right with it.

Been checking out X79 boards on ebay for a while but everywhere is still doing it close to £200'ish and thats too rich for my blood, especially for an older platform.



Tatty_One said:


> You should have said, I could have pointed you to same model @ £199.99 new.
> 
> Edit:  Just checked, they only have the Rev1 VapourX in currently at 199.99 (that's still the vapour chamber but with the bigger 2 fan version), they do have a very tidy Windforce 3x Overclock model going for 201 though.



Actually it was £199 - vat came to 41.80... Not sure if thats legit.

::EDIT::

Well it doesnt matter as its not my money lol


----------



## RCoon (Aug 22, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Been in Cyprus for nearly two weeks. Need to come home to swear at BF4.  Enough of this heat, I'm Scottish god damn it.
> And then i need to decide, do I ditch X79 and move to Haswell E. And do I buy the gimped one or the one I really don't need?
> And then decide, do I sell or donate to our crunchers my old board, CPU and memory?
> Decisions, decisions.... But this heat, ffs, enough....



I have haswell refresh but fully intend to go for haswell-e low end 6 core with a decent matx board once I've saved the money. After that it's an 880 once the price levels, and a more economical car in February. Do it once, do it right I say. That's why I got the platinum PSU


----------



## Finners (Aug 24, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Been in Cyprus for nearly two weeks. Need to come home to swear at BF4.  Enough of this heat, I'm Scottish god damn it.
> And then i need to decide, do I ditch X79 and move to Haswell E. And do I buy the gimped one or the one I really don't need?
> And then decide, do I sell or donate to our crunchers my old board, CPU and memory?
> Decisions, decisions.... But this heat, ffs, enough....



Nope sell it to me! will go nice with my new 290!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 24, 2014)

Finners said:


> Nope sell it to me! will go nice with my new 290!



I call dibs.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 26, 2014)

The more games I play on my system the less I think buying Haswell-E is worth it. There is literally nothing that has made me question my system's performance, I'm wondering if there is any point.
I even got into Silver II league in LoL last night for the first time.
I'm half tempted to switch to a Primochill Wet BeNch, but then I think to myself "what's the point?". I've got some spare monies this month, and for the first time I've not felt the need to buy any computer hardware, and nothing has remotely tempted me either. I'd like an i7 at some point, as streaming causes a bit too much load on the CPU when I'm playing pretty highly intensive games, but that's rather rare.
What do you guys think?:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 26, 2014)

IMO - Id rather nab a cheap 2500k, 2600k or 3770k and just OC the tits off it. Nothings gonna argue with a 2500k roaring away at 5Ghz.

I just recently OC'd a clients system back to 4.5Ghz on his 2500k and it took a while for me to get to grips with all the tweaks in the bios as its been a while since ive done anything like that. 4.5ghz. 1.32v @60'c after 8hrs prime with a Corsair H75 installed using the shitty mobo PWM.

He didnt need the H75 but he threw a tonne of money at me and i pretty much went fucking nuts with his budget. For about £700'ish he burnt on it. not a huge lot was done lol but he did say go nuts so thats what i did....

His upgrades are as follows...

B-Grade 280X = £250
512GB Crucial MX100 = £150
8GB Corsair DDR3 1600Mhz Ram = £70
2x Akasa Apache fans = £35
1TB WD Blue = £40
Corsair Hydro H75 = £60
2x Akasa 2.5/3.5 inch to 5.25 inch Mounting Adapter = £12
4x DEMCiflex dust filters = £27

Postage is not included with the exception of the B-Grade 280X --- that was included here.


I pulled out | Replaced:

Sapphire 1GB 6870
8GB Corsair DDR3 1600Mhz kit (Faulty)
Gelid Tranquillo CPU Cooler with Skt 1155 fittings

^ All these he said i could sell on and keep the profits for myself.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 26, 2014)

RCoon said:


> The more games I play on my system the less I think buying Haswell-E is worth it. There is literally nothing that has made me question my system's performance, I'm wondering if there is any point.
> I even got into Silver II league in LoL last night for the first time.
> I'm half tempted to switch to a Primochill Wet BeNch, but then I think to myself "what's the point?". I've got some spare monies this month, and for the first time I've not felt the need to buy any computer hardware, and nothing has remotely tempted me either. I'd like an i7 at some point, as streaming causes a bit too much load on the CPU when I'm playing pretty highly intensive games, but that's rather rare.
> What do you guys think?:



Hmm....

It's an aesthetic.  I (as you know!) sold off my old Silverstone case and got a Dimastech test bench.  Now with my quick disconnects on I have easy upgrade options but like you I hesitate to do anything.  The test bench allows for easy and wide ranging upgrading, plus looks cool as christmas.  I did buy a custom built acrylic cover for mine though, keeps it safe from physical harm and looks the biz.

If I do upgrade I'll need to see evidence that Haswell-E is worth it over Sandy-E.  I use my PC for gaming mostly and know fine well SB-E is overkill for most things.  I will get a 4K monitor when I decide gfx power is up to it without using a billion watts of power so it may be that I opt for two 880's which might work better with Haswell-E.  I've had a PC fund going for years so I have the cash and with old age upon me my PC fund is in danger of being spent on Boiler replacements or shitty life stuff.  I may need to spend simply to stop my money going into boring housy stuff.

FFS, last December i used 2.5k from my PC fund for my Hernia Op.  Soon it'll be for replacement hips.....  Must spend on nice things...... before it's too late.  Besides, I figure Haswell-E platform should last easy into 5 years?  I've had Sandy for 3 years (come November) and it still kicks ass.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 26, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Hmm....
> 
> It's an aesthetic.  I (as you know!) sold off my old Silverstone case and got a Dimastech test bench.  Now with my quick disconnects on I have easy upgrade options but like you I hesitate to do anything.  The test bench allows for easy and wide ranging upgrading, plus looks cool as christmas.  I did buy a custom built acrylic cover for mine though, keeps it safe from physical harm and looks the biz.
> 
> ...



you gonna sell your 780Ti too??


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 26, 2014)

lol....

That really all depends on Maxwell...

I don't think of you, or Finners for that matter, as vultures.  More like the invisible nesting birds from Dark Souls II.... "bring me shiny, bring me smooth"


----------



## RCoon (Aug 26, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> lol....
> 
> That really all depends on Maxwell...
> 
> I don't think of you, or Finners for that matter, as vultures.  More like the invisible nesting birds from Dark Souls II.... "bring me shiny, bring me smooth"



show us some pics of that sweet ass rig. make me want that test bench!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 26, 2014)

hey man,

There's no shame in trying to get some cheap hardware, and who better to sell to (if not Finners) then the people of the UK Clubhouse! No expensive overseas shipping fees! No shipping to Nigeria! Easier to hunt down if we don't pay up!
Its a straightforward and easy transaction with some of the most reputable members in the on forum!

Im looking for GPU upgrades and i dont care too much about getting the latest and greatest so long as my system has enough grunt to run things smoothly.


Vulture or not


----------



## d1nky (Aug 26, 2014)

@RCoon that wetbench looks frigging lush, would get one but the tilt and lack of gfx support puts me off so im going to get a dimastech soon as i got spare cash, kind of needed for killing hardware lol

@freedom. i hear what youre saying about the sandy and ivys oc'd 'ballin' procs. I love ivy from the first time i met her, and the sandy does just as good at 4.6+ ghz. 

I have been thinking of getting a couple 680 lightnings to abuse and keep for an IVY/GK104 gen nostalgia build. but then i see the 780 lightning...... but 2x680s would be better.... sex


----------



## RCoon (Aug 26, 2014)

d1nky said:


> lack of gfx support



It has slits for the brackets to slot into on the base of the panel so GPU's are basically wedged in place. Apparently it requires quite some force to get them out again.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 26, 2014)

The way I see it - If i can grab me two 780Ti's for £300 or less then id be happy as a pig in shit. None of this £500 a peice bullshit im seeing. thats a bit too rich for my blood. those 780s will keep me rollin for a while


----------



## d1nky (Aug 26, 2014)

Id grab some if they were that price and be broke as pig in shit lol


----------



## RCoon (Aug 26, 2014)

RCoon said:


> It has slits for the brackets to slot into on the base of the panel so GPU's are basically wedged in place. Apparently it requires quite some force to get them out again.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 26, 2014)

RCoon said:


> show us some pics of that sweet ass rig. make me want that test bench!



Pics from Nexus 5, nothing too flashy...
















My wife insists I keep the white LED on the fan on.  It looks eerily evil in that last photo but it's a nice machine.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 26, 2014)

Lol wish id pay some attention to the aesthetics of my builds, although they're not 24/7 a testbench and nice loop would always look great ^^^ (nice pipe bending btw)


my missus hates anything flashing on my rig lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 26, 2014)

No luck with pushing that 3930k harder? I see you only run it at 4.4 to my 4.6


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 26, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> No luck with pushing that 3930k harder? I see you only run it at 4.4 to my 4.6



It's annoyingly rock solid at 4.4Ghz but that's with more volts than a lot of folk with 3930's have to use.  It's unstable at 4.5Ghz for long periods and it's topped out at 4.7Ghz in it's youth.  Thing is though, at 4.4Ghz, with a 780ti at 1216Mhz, I'm not too bovvered 

In fact, for Finners (who helped me get the screen grab from BF4) here's my Render performance graph


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 26, 2014)

Anyone got any idea why my laptop disc drive keeps making sound as its trying read a disc,when there isn't any disc inserted?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 26, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> It's annoyingly rock solid at 4.4Ghz but that's with more volts than a lot of folk with 3930's have to use.  It's unstable at 4.5Ghz for long periods and it's topped out at 4.7Ghz in it's youth.  Thing is though, at 4.4Ghz, with a 780ti at 1216Mhz, I'm not too bovvered
> 
> In fact, for Finners (who helped me get the screen grab from BF4) here's my Render performance graph



What sort of voltage you puttin through her? I think im on 1.38v or something. I remember when i got this off moonpig i was trying for 4.8 but it really wouldnt take it and any more voltage would be beyond my H80i - Still runs a little toasty though, topping out at 65'c which is fine. Its only in Prime that i really see temps hit close to 80'c. heatwaves are bad for this set up too since my cooling with this case is limited unless i mod it (1st gen Define XL) - I got a portable air con to cover the times when its almost 32'c in my room.



kurosagi01 said:


> Anyone got any idea why my laptop disc drive keeps making sound as its trying read a disc,when there isn't any disc inserted?




How long has it been doing this?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Since i got the laptop few months ago,i thought it was minor thing and it would have stopped but it keeps making sound sometimes.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 27, 2014)

RCoon said:


> The more games I play on my system the less I think buying Haswell-E is worth it. There is literally nothing that has made me question my system's performance, I'm wondering if there is any point.
> I even got into Silver II league in LoL last night for the first time.
> I'm half tempted to switch to a Primochill Wet BeNch, but then I think to myself "what's the point?". I've got some spare monies this month, and for the first time I've not felt the need to buy any computer hardware, and nothing has remotely tempted me either. I'd like an i7 at some point, as streaming causes a bit too much load on the CPU when I'm playing pretty highly intensive games, but that's rather rare.
> What do you guys think?:



http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i7_4790K/


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 27, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> What sort of voltage you puttin through her? I think im on 1.38v or something.



1.39/1.4v  My temps max out in low to mid 60's after a few hours of BF4.  One core is way hotter (and that's after re-application of thermal and trying different thermal pastes).  Hottest core might be at 65, coolest is 55.  I also have HT on, so 12 threads are available.  But I don't really want (or need) to go higher than 1.4v, so I'm happy enough.  I've never had a 'golden' chip, either in cpu or gpu


----------



## RCoon (Aug 27, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i7_4790K/



I'd rather buy a 4770K. Cheaper, and I've delidded in the past. I see no real benefit in buying a 90K when the difference in performance is almost non-existant! That, and I can score a 4770K for just under £200.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 27, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I'd rather buy a 4770K. Cheaper, and I've delidded in the past. I see no real benefit in buying a 90K when the difference in performance is almost non-existant! That, and I can score a 4770K for just under £200.


that was my point too. with 90k faster by merely few points over 70k i wouldnt expect huge performance jump with E that could justify additional 50$ over 90k. you will need to change ram and mb too.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 27, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> that was my point too. with 90k faster by merely few points over 70k i wouldnt expect huge performance jump with E that could justify additional 50$ over 90k. you will need to change ram and mb too.



Valid point. I should just take my partner out for dinner.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 27, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Valid point. I should just take my partner out for dinner.


and rise your score there


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 27, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> Since i got the laptop few months ago,i thought it was minor thing and it would have stopped but it keeps making sound sometimes.



If you want my honest opinion & you have some cash to spare, What i would do is remove that optical drive. Put in one of these with either an SSD or another HDD installed in it. then just grab a £20 external optical drive off ebay or amazon.

both my PC and laptop havent had a dedicated optical drive for at least 3 or 4 years now lol. I got a £20 samsung external DVD-RW but it spends most of its time collecting dust or being used by my dad.



the54thvoid said:


> 1.39/1.4v  My temps max out in low to mid 60's after a few hours of BF4.  One core is way hotter (and that's after re-application of thermal and trying different thermal pastes).  Hottest core might be at 65, coolest is 55.  I also have HT on, so 12 threads are available.  But I don't really want (or need) to go higher than 1.4v, so I'm happy enough.  I've never had a 'golden' chip, either in cpu or gpu



I would have expected better temps as youre fullon WC'd.

I have HT on as well. but i often wonder if it might be better selling this system on and buying back a cheap 2xx0k or 3xx0k system.

Im sure the 2500k i had that was doing 4.9 could have been a golden, I just didnt have the patience to push it any further then that before I traded with moonpig which he eventually sold on to someone else


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 27, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If you want my honest opinion & you have some cash to spare, What i would do is remove that optical drive. Put in one of these with either an SSD or another HDD installed in it. then just grab a £20 external optical drive off ebay or amazon.
> 
> both my PC and laptop havent had a dedicated optical drive for at least 3 or 4 years now lol. I got a £20 samsung external DVD-RW but it spends most of its time collecting dust or being used by my dad.
> 
> ...



My temps are high as my system is tuned for silence.  Fan rpm's don't rise much above 700-800 and that's with the Classified at 1200mhz. 
One of the reasons I bought an SSD years back was that the HDDwas noisier than the rest of my system.
Silence is my aim, temps come 2nd.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 27, 2014)

what fans do you use on your rads? Corsair SPs??


----------



## RCoon (Aug 27, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> what fans do you use on your rads? Corsair SPs??



Enermax's, I've got a load of his spares

EDIT:Hurrah! Brother is out of prison, and I finished setting up his PC for gaming. He actually bought Windows 8.1, real pain in the ass to sort out after install, but otherwise fine. I would assume he'll be jumping on BF3 or BF4 now.

Kinda sad to see the old box go...


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 27, 2014)

No, Noctua ones, exact model escapes me, I'm at work at the mo.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 28, 2014)

Entering "MSI10" in the voucher section when purchasing any MSI 280X, 290, 290X will give you 10% off for a limited time at OCUK


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 28, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Entering "MSI10" in the voucher section when purchasing any MSI 280X, 290, 290X will give you 10% off for a limited time at OCUK




Code works for Nvdia cards too i might add...  Though all 10% amounts to is free next day shipping which isnt a huge saving...  Honestly £9.50 for shipping...


----------



## RCoon (Aug 28, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Code works for Nvdia cards too i might add



It doesn't, it just applies to code to nothing and gives you the product codes of the cards it does work on below it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 28, 2014)

My bad..... Hmmm.... 290 for £266...


----------



## RCoon (Aug 29, 2014)

I have obtained a D945GCLF motherboard with an Intel Atom 1.6Ghz (not sure if it's the 512KB or 1MB version (one is dual, the other isn't). It has a Hyperthreading option in the BIOS though (does this mean it's the 2 core 1MB one?) It's got 1GB of DDR 533mhz RAM, and I've got a hold of a 250GB Hitachi HDD from the ones I was giving away. I'm gonna throw it inside my SG08 case as it's spare, just debating what the hell I should even use this machine for! It even supports Win7 32bit (no, I'm not installing Linux on it).

Suggestions?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I have obtained a D945GCLF motherboard with an Intel Atom 1.6Ghz (not sure if it's the 512KB or 1MB version (one is dual, the other isn't). It has a Hyperthreading option in the BIOS though (does this mean it's the 2 core 1MB one?) It's got 1GB of DDR 533mhz RAM, and I've got a hold of a 250GB Hitachi HDD from the ones I was giving away. I'm gonna throw it inside my SG08 case as it's spare, just debating what the hell I should even use this machine for! It even supports Win7 32bit (no, I'm not installing Linux on it).
> 
> Suggestions?



stick a PCI-Raid card in there and use the random gaff hard drives from where you work and turn it into a nasbox


----------



## RCoon (Aug 29, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> stick a PCI-Raid card in there and use the random gaff hard drives from where you work and turn it into a nasbox



Valid point, not looking to spend more than a few quid though, maybe change it for a 2GB RAM stick at some point. If I feel frivolous I might throw in a dirt cheap MX100 just to spruce it up, and give it to somebody who needs an office PC.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2014)

If you were to give it to me thats what id do at least.... Make it into a NAS in a shoe box.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2014)

@RCoon actually, speaking of random gaff HDDs. you still looking to shift some of them??? Im in need of some temporary storage for a while


----------



## RCoon (Aug 29, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @RCoon actually, speaking of random gaff HDDs. you still looking to shift some of them??? Im in need of some temporary storage for a while


I've got about 5 or 6 Hitachi boxed up already. Ndmk wanted them but he has replied in months. You're welcome to them for free, just pay postage. I'm out of town until Monday so if you want the 6 I'll post them Monday.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Aug 29, 2014)

If you were giving advice for a would-be builder, which do you think would be more beneficial? An i5 4590 or an AMD 6300 w/ a 120GB SSD?

This would be for a 1080p gaming rig with an R9 270x, and playing a heavily modded Skyrim, some Civ games, and the Sims 4.

Layton


----------



## d1nky (Aug 29, 2014)

@RCoon man bench that old thing! bench it until the wheels come off.

p.s if you have any spare HDDs going id be interested, theyre ideal for partitions and benching



LaytonJnr said:


> If you were giving advice for a would-be builder, which do you think would be more beneficial? An i5 4590 or an AMD 6300 w/ a 120GB SSD?
> 
> This would be for a 1080p gaming rig with an R9 270x, and playing a heavily modded Skyrim, some Civ games, and the Sims 4.
> 
> Layton



a 7970 or 280x would be better (theyre cheap as chips now) also buying used hardware has its advantages, ie. a 2700k/3770k etc can be had for around £100-150 and mobo around the same.

^^ would beat a 6300/270x and beat a 4590/270x for price and be just as good or better at gaming


----------



## RCoon (Aug 29, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> If you were giving advice for a would-be builder, which do you think would be more beneficial? An i5 4590 or an AMD 6300 w/ a 120GB SSD?
> 
> This would be for a 1080p gaming rig with an R9 270x, and playing a heavily modded Skyrim, some Civ games, and the Sims 4.
> 
> Layton



Can't afford a crucial mx100 along with an i5? Intel is important for civ v and skyrim, not so much other games. I'd say the 6300 normally but SSDs are just bread and butter for modern day computing!



d1nky said:


> @RCoon man bench that old thing! bench it until the wheels come off.
> 
> p.s if you have any spare HDDs going id be interested, theyre ideal for partitions and benching



Sorry dude I had to destroy the rest, summer was the deadline to get the spares gone.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Aug 29, 2014)

d1nky said:


> a 7970 or 280x would be better (theyre cheap as chips now) also buying used hardware has its advantages, ie. a 2700k/3770k etc can be had for around £100-150 and mobo around the same.
> ^^ would beat a 6300/270x and beat a 4590/270x for price and be just as good or better at gaming





RCoon said:


> Can't afford a crucial mx100 along with an i5? Intel is important for civ v and skyrim, not so much other games. I'd say the 6300 normally but SSDs are just bread and butter for modern day computing!



I say would be builder, but I think they may actually be doing it through an online customisation service. Which basically means they lose out on the deals with used hardware as you mentioned, and perhaps slightly inflated prices compared to if they were to build it themselves. Also limits their options, so no Crucial MX100 either. I guess the 6300 & SSD combo would be better in the long run.[/QUOTE][/user]


----------



## d1nky (Aug 29, 2014)

aah no worries man!

ninjad: why dont you build it for the would be builder?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I've got about 5 or 6 Hitachi boxed up already. Ndmk wanted them but he has replied in months. You're welcome to them for free, just pay postage. I'm out of town until Monday so if you want the 6 I'll post them Monday.



how much for postage?


----------



## LaytonJnr (Aug 29, 2014)

d1nky said:


> aah no worries man!
> 
> ninjad: why dont you build it for the would be builder?



That had crossed my mind, but probably not going to work out. I'm very busy in the next few months. Also, I think they're based in Ireland, so there's probably added complications of shipping. I don't really want that kind of stress when I'm going to be that busy.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 29, 2014)

thats too bad, when you purchase (partpicked) and custom made pc's you probably can add up to £100 or more from a limited selection.

Kind of a budget killer but ya got to do what ya got to do... to do what ya got to....


----------



## d1nky (Aug 30, 2014)

bournemouth air show is on all weekend and its LOUD! No gaming for me..... i live 2 mins from the beach and can feel shaking of the building, typhoons!

http://www.livestream.com/bournemouthair


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2014)

Gelid Tranquillo Rev.2 & 6870 in my FS thread up for sale  if anyones interested!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 3, 2014)

Got a new board and pentium anniversary G3258K arriving today for phase one of the new build, I bought a cheapish Biostar Z97 board in the end, apparently a fantastic overclocker (12 phases! reviewed by Dave back in June and he raved about it) which worked out cheaper than most half decent H97 boards, the Matx case should arrive for the weekend.  Plan is to burn the G3258 to death until our new S1150 CPU offerings arrive then pop a new quad in there.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 3, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Got a new board and pentium anniversary G3258K arriving today for phase one of the new build, I bought a cheapish Biostar Z97 board in the end, apparently a fantastic overclocker (12 phases! reviewed by Dave back in June and he raved about it) which worked out cheaper than most half decent H97 boards, the Matx case should arrive for the weekend.  Plan is to burn the G3258 to death until our new S1150 CPU offerings arrive then pop a new quad in there.



Never trusted Biostar in the past, ever. Didn't even realise Dave reviewed a Biostar board. That being said, it actually looks (and performs) rather well. Colour me surprised.

What do you mean by S1150?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 3, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Never trusted Biostar in the past, ever. Didn't even realise Dave reviewed a Biostar board. That being said, it actually looks (and performs) rather well. Colour me surprised.
> 
> What do you mean by S1150?


 Socket 1150....... Broadwell, possibly just devil's canyon dependant on broadwell performance.  Yes I think the Biostars may just surprise you, over the last 3 years or so they have created a big following for reliability and excellent overclocking for really cheap prices...... in my case 70 quid for Z97, I would have gone wit te H97 but thought that as I wont stick with a dual core for more than 3 or 4 months it was a bit short sighted.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 4, 2014)

was thinking of buying a rig on finance..... I dont have that kind of mola to blow at once but could easily afford the instalments. (need to get it pass my missus tho)


----------



## RCoon (Sep 4, 2014)

d1nky said:


> was thinking of buying a rig on finance..... I dont have that kind of mola to blow at once but could easily afford the instalments. (need to get it pass my missus tho)



I don't mean to be a negative Nancy, but trust me, don't do finance on anything but a house or a car. You'll regret it after the honeymoon period. Nothing wrong with a bog standard i5 system for gaming.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 4, 2014)

d1nky said:


> was thinking of buying a rig on finance..... I dont have that kind of mola to blow at once but could easily afford the instalments. (need to get it pass my missus tho)



Whoo-ahh there cowboy.....

Ohhh, Nice test bench, only awesome folk buy those 

Get a Devils Canyon CPU and mobo, save about £500.  Also, drop that poseidon turd.  You'd be far better off with a custom or water blocked 290X.  Or a 780Ti but I'm veering towards recommending folk buy 4GB+ these days.  Recommended specs are creeping up and at 1600p or 4k, 3Gb will be an issue.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 4, 2014)

I sadly had that hardware bug for about 5 years I learnt to my cost that its far better to put together a decent upto date system and be contented to live with it for a year or so rather than get the wallet out every time a hardware manufacturer farts something new out that gives a 5% performance improvement ......... thats why all synthetic benchmarks should be banned by the enthusiast community!


----------



## d1nky (Sep 5, 2014)

Main reason for the 5930k is to bench graphics cards on LN2 and have insane cpu scores on water.

I'd have to put the dc cpu under Ln2 to get the kind of scores a 5930k would mildly clocked. Which i kind of borked 2 boards and 1 cpu from! I'll maybe keep the 3770k (when it arrives) for single threaded stuff and playing with.

The poseidons i fell in love with from when they were released, just aesthetics and kind of bling looks i like. DDR4 and then i'd never need to upgrade for a year or 2.

Car im saving up for atm, and get a tasty tax rebate next year. House is sorted until next year, im not buying anytime soon.

p.s this is mainly for benching and playing the odd game or 2, im all synthetic. But do understand it has not much real world meaning.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 5, 2014)

d1nky said:


> Main reason for the 5930k is to bench graphics cards on LN2 and have insane cpu scores on water.
> 
> I'd have to put the dc cpu under Ln2 to get the kind of scores a 5930k would mildly clocked. Which i kind of borked 2 boards and 1 cpu from! I'll maybe keep the 3770k (when it arrives) for single threaded stuff and playing with.
> 
> ...



Buy the dimstech bench. If you have an itch, scratch. For me buying a new case is practically the same fun as buying and building a whole pc, simply because putting stuff in cases is challenging at times and fun. I honestly don't recommend the haswell E. The RAM is currently stupidly overpriced, so much so I'd regret paying that, and you have to wonder if the CPU physics scores are worth the months you'll spend thinking about your finance while you spend two years paying it off. When I bought my first 780 I bought it on finance. After a single month of payments, I pulled out my finger and just paid the lot off in one go. Better I was in control of the money than a finance company.

Just buy the test bench, it's a little money to splash, but it will make any of your rigs look nice. There's always the primochill wet bench too, then again it's sloped and acrylic.

All that being said, your partner looks like a sensible one, so she probably won't let you


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 5, 2014)

respect


----------



## RCoon (Sep 5, 2014)

Not that I intend to buy any, but the Powercolor PCS+ 290(£300) and 290X(£370) not only come with an AMD Gold ticket, but also 2 x 4GB 2400Mhz AMD memory!

Sweet deal if you ask me!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Not that I intend to buy any, but the Powercolor PCS+ 290(£300) and 290X(£370) not only come with an AMD Gold ticket, but also 2 x 4GB 2400Mhz AMD memory!
> 
> Sweet deal if you ask me!



That particular card has a bad review score on newegg


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 5, 2014)

By fuck!!!!!

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-350-SP


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> By fuck!!!!!
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-350-SP









On a sidenote....

Parcelforce.... Proving themselves again they are nothing but useless morons. And the worst part is that Amazon are now using them for deliveries instead of Yodel or DPD


----------



## d1nky (Sep 5, 2014)

DPD are the best for me, yodel are as useless as the name, parcelforce meh, DHL are retarded, royalmail are ok sometimes but always use 'you was out' card!

@RCoon i hear ya, i will be buying that dimastech soon as i need it for my rig atm. trying to shift a few bits and get a lightning and then black and yellow hoses. My missus would shoot me if she found out about the dream rig lol


----------



## RCoon (Sep 5, 2014)

d1nky said:


> DPD are the best for me, yodel are as useless as the name, parcelforce meh, DHL are retarded, royalmail are ok sometimes but always use 'you was out' card!
> 
> @RCoon i hear ya, i will be buying that dimastech soon as i need it for my rig atm. trying to shift a few bits and get a lightning and then black and yellow hoses. My missus would shoot me if she found out about the dream rig lol



I find making my current rig more awesome looking and colour coordinated gives me a little more pleasure. Waiting on 980 release so I can buy an MSI Gaming edition and sell the gigabyte. Then I'll have a full MSI branded rig.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 5, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I find making my current rig more awesome looking and colour coordinated gives me a little more pleasure. Waiting on 980 release so I can buy an MSI Gaming edition and sell the gigabyte. Then I'll have a full MSI branded rig.



Then you can listen to tunes by MSI.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 5, 2014)

lol found this on fleabay, dafuq comes to mind?!

''The  aquagrafx cooling block has been ;beautifully fitted, and even without water cooling it, it idles at 50c degrees.''

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EVGA-GeFo...raphics_Video_TV_Cards_TW&hash=item259501c0b8


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2014)

d1nky said:


> lol found this on fleabay, dafuq comes to mind?!
> 
> ''The  aquagrafx cooling block has been ;beautifully fitted, and even without water cooling it, it idles at 50c degrees.''
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EVGA-GeFo...raphics_Video_TV_Cards_TW&hash=item259501c0b8




Looking to buy a 680 already?


----------



## d1nky (Sep 5, 2014)

looking for a cheap lightning to abuse


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2014)

so mine arent good enough for you no more?  you dirty slag! ;p


----------



## RCoon (Sep 6, 2014)

d1nky said:


> lol found this on fleabay, dafuq comes to mind?!
> 
> ''The  aquagrafx cooling block has been ;beautifully fitted, and even without water cooling it, it idles at 50c degrees.''
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EVGA-GeFo...raphics_Video_TV_Cards_TW&hash=item259501c0b8



Wait a minute. He was running that without any liquid loop?


----------



## d1nky (Sep 6, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Wait a minute. He was running that without any liquid loop?



lol yea... guess he thought the liquid was sealed in it.... also pics of his rig lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Wait a minute. He was running that without any liquid loop?





d1nky said:


> lol yea... guess he thought the liquid was sealed in it.... also pics of his rig lol




If you read the description he said he purchased a watercooled one by mistake - Hes just testing the card so to make sure its working so that he can sell it on.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 6, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If you read the description he said he purchased a watercooled one by mistake - Hes just testing the card so to make sure its working so that he can sell it on.



And playing games.....lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2014)

d1nky said:


> And playing games.....lol




Just CoD, hardly a demanding game.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 7, 2014)

Recommend me more music guys. Just bought a few albums from Siouxsie and the Banshees, Broken Bells, Dangermouse & Jack White, and Mercenary. Stuck at an impass here. All modern music seems to be awful.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 7, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Recommend me more music guys. Just bought a few albums from Siouxsie and the Banshees, Broken Bells, Dangermouse & Jack White, and Mercenary. Stuck at an impass here. All modern music seems to be awful.




These are currently just a few bands I have recently started listening to.

I have a lot more heavier bands on my play list but i attempted to provide something that wasnt just 'plain noise'


Karnivool - Aussie prog rock/altmetal

The Colour Of Morale - Rock/metal/metalcore

Invent, Animate - Djent/Metal/Hardcore vocals

SycAmour - Alt Rock/Alt Metal

Thousand Foot Krutch - Alt-Rock/Rock-Pop

Christian Muenzner - Death Metal/Technical Death Metal, Prog Metal, Power Metal, Neoclassical Metal - solo Album is purely instrumental

Blue Stahli - Metal/Electronica

Arctic Sleep - Metal/Space-Rock/Doom/Drone

The Perfect Pursuit - Alt-Rock/Prog Rock/Post-Hardcore

Thornyway - Symphonic Metalcore/Deathcore

Machinae Supremacy - (chiptune)SID metal/metal/power metal/electronic/Game metal

Opeth ---= In particular their 'Pale Communion' Album =--- - - - Progressive Rock/Prog Metal/Alt-Rock --- earlier material is probably not favorable (unless youre me) as they were a Prog melodic deathmetal band that have now 'gone soft'

Siamese Fighting Fish - Rock/Metal - very good radio friendly band.

------

Ive also been listening to this too...

Felt - Rebirth Story II - Liminality

the band itself is more a 'circle' of members who come to get to make music that usually derived from old beat'em up games like Guilty Gear & such but quite regularly branch out and do more original works such as this peice here.

They are japanese but the vocalist sings either in Japanese or English. She has a wonderful voice and a wide range of styles is covered on the album.

I think the lead singer has also done vocals for a few anime's though im not 100% sure but her voice sounds extremely familiar

Felt would be very high up in my pick of the bunch list. Youtube  'Felt Rebirth II' if you wanna hear more i guess.

the album covers quite a range of genre's which makes it such a joy to listen to (even if i have no fucking idea what the lyrics are - Music is a universal language anyway)


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Recommend me more music guys. Just bought a few albums from Siouxsie and the Banshees, Broken Bells, Dangermouse & Jack White, and Mercenary. Stuck at an impass here. All modern music seems to be awful.



bastardolomey

no more many more - only 3 songs with official videos thou. band is quite new

this is one song collaboration between musicians from different bands

i think i have posted odd crew before but i see some new stuff from them uploaded in youtube


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2014)

Coming to 5am!! woooo another night of no sleep!!!!


----------



## RCoon (Sep 10, 2014)

I think I just got banned on the OCUK forums, check this thread:
http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18623123
I was merely pointing out information that people might like to know, which I tend to do whenever OCUK try to push something off as some kind of amazing deal. Now I can't post anywhere xD


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 10, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I think I just got banned on the OCUK forums, check this thread:
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18623123
> I was merely pointing out information that people might like to know, which I tend to do whenever OCUK try to push something off as some kind of amazing deal. Now I can't post anywhere xD


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 10, 2014)

But honestly though, i wouldnt touch a 290 or 290x with a stock reference cooler


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 11, 2014)

Well @RCoon if you wanna troll more - the same offer has come up on hotukdeals. go preach about  the stock coolers etc etc


----------



## RCoon (Sep 11, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well @RCoon if you wanna troll more - the same offer has come up on hotukdeals. go preach about  the stock coolers etc etc



One forum is enough for me 

Plus it looks like someone already has.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 12, 2014)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOP! 

Im actually really actually getting a new 3770k after constant correspondence and calls backwards and forwards between DHL and Intel theyve given me a prepaid label to ship this DOA (another customers) proc. 

Long story short, ya know i killed that Ivy which i bought 'new' from ebay online store which was delidded. Then they said yea, but DHL refused any sort of collection after 5pm tried making me drive 45mins to southampton to drop it off there. I argued etc. Then they finally gave intel a prepaid label.

Intel did not want me paying for postage or using any other shipping service. Only a few months of emails, calls and arguing!

WOOOP!

p.s me and my missus just danced like 'special' people to the NO LIMITS TUNE woop its friday!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 12, 2014)

Not really had any time to play with my little anniversary edition chip so just upped the multi to 40x, left everything else on auto and ran Intel Burm test for 30 minutes whilst eating my tea, came back at it passed no problems on 1.1V!  Gonna crank it to 50x now   I do after all like to do it incrementaly.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 13, 2014)

Just thought i'd post update on my disc drive situation it only goes off when i change power settings. So i'm not sure if its actually disc drive or some kind of mechanic that flips something to tell laptop its on different power mode. The laptop doesn't have a removable bottom similar to a macbook. 
Also has anyone has this issue where every laptop/computer where you have really weak signal from wireless router which is only few metres away,but other electronic devices like phones and tablets wireless signal is strong?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 15, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> Just thought i'd post update on my disc drive situation it only goes off when i change power settings. So i'm not sure if its actually disc drive or some kind of mechanic that flips something to tell laptop its on different power mode. The laptop doesn't have a removable bottom similar to a macbook.
> Also has anyone has this issue where every laptop/computer where you have really weak signal from wireless router which is only few metres away,but other electronic devices like phones and tablets wireless signal is strong?



Is it still the Asus K55 youre using or was that someone else im thinking of? Imo signal quality is down to the build quality of the laptop. Ive had tablets which are real bad when it comes to picking up wifi. If you cant open it up and check that both antennas are making contact with the wifi card itself then its a bit difficult to troubleshoot. Most of the time though the Antenna's lead to the lid on the laptop and sit just behind the TFT Panel so it could be interference from the screen itself - Its hard to say,


@RCoon Fly my babies fly!!


----------



## RCoon (Sep 15, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Is it still the Asus K55 youre using or was that someone else im thinking of? Imo signal quality is down to the build quality of the laptop. Ive had tablets which are real bad when it comes to picking up wifi. If you cant open it up and check that both antennas are making contact with the wifi card itself then its a bit difficult to troubleshoot. Most of the time though the Antenna's lead to the lid on the laptop and sit just behind the TFT Panel so it could be interference from the screen itself - Its hard to say,
> 
> 
> @RCoon Fly my babies fly!!



Glad they knocked off the delivery. One of the many reasons I don't buy from OCUK is there delivery, and the fact they're a bunch of cocky douchebags anyway. The thing that lets them down is there very expensive postage. As for the 290X price, it is very very good for watercooling purposes only, which the guy has already said. I think, however, with the new 9xx from NVidia, buying a GPU right now would be incredibly foolish


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 15, 2014)

RCoon said:


> buying a GPU right now would be incredibly foolish



Doesn't stop the urge i have to spend money! Its getting quite bad....


----------



## d1nky (Sep 15, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Doesn't stop the urge i have to spend money! Its getting quite bad....



I look at X99 builds every morning before work.... it keeps me going!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 15, 2014)

d1nky said:


> I look at X99 builds every morning before work.... it keeps me going!



well I know i cant afford one of them unless on credit  but my GPUs are something i could do something about since prices are dropping for 290s & 780s quite heavily. Under £300 for a 290X is insane given the amount of card you get for the price.

I dont want an AMD card but it doesnt stop my hands start shaking when i see it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 15, 2014)

@Tatty_One - I suggest changing the current clubhouse vote to one about Scotland becoming independent ;p


----------



## d1nky (Sep 15, 2014)

meh credit......YOLO!

id really like a pair of 780s. nice to see that 2 oc'd beat a titan and apparently 2 titans?!!

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/...idia_gtx780_sli_vs_gtx_titan_sli_comparison/6


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 15, 2014)

Yup, Waiting for them 780s to drop under £300 if not a GTX 970


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 15, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @Tatty_One - I suggest changing the current clubhouse vote to one about Scotland becoming independent ;p


We aim to please


----------



## newconroer (Sep 15, 2014)

Having lived in the UK now for a decade, I still do not understand the big deal about Scotland's independence and how it may or may not be 'good' for England.
Seems like there's far more pressing issues, such as immigration and our membership within the EU.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 15, 2014)

newconroer said:


> Having lived in the UK now for a decade, I still do not understand the big deal about Scotland's independence and how it may or may not be 'good' for England.
> Seems like there's far more pressing issues, such as immigration and our membership within the EU.



Personally I could not care either way, a part of me thinks it would be nice to keep the home nations complete, economically I don't think the rest of us will be worse off, possibly even better in some respects but it is interesting that you mention the immigration thing..... does that mean that if Scotland does become independent that in the future Scottish nationals born in Scotland will be classed as immigrants if they come to England to work/live, if that is the case then perhaps that's why it seems that Westminster is so bothered as the immigration issues might increase!


----------



## RCoon (Sep 15, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Personally I could not care either way, a part of me thinks it would be nice to keep the home nations complete, economically I don't think the rest of us will be worse off, possibly even better in some respects but it is interesting that you mention the immigration thing..... does that mean that if Scotland does become independent that in the future Scottish nationals born in Scotland will be classed as immigrants if they come to England to work/live, if that is the case then perhaps that's why it seems that Westminster is so bothered as the immigration issues might increase!



Not to mention that Scotland currently enjoys free University fees and also has a far better NHS than England. All of which is paid for by the English government. Quite frankly it would be economic suicide for Scotland, and although we'd have a massive cost of moving the nuclear subs, we'd probably be better off. HOWEVER, we can't really call it a "United" Kingdom, if all it means is England and Wales and a bit of Ireland we stole.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 15, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Not to mention that Scotland currently enjoys free University fees and also has a far better NHS than England. All of which is paid for by the English government. Quite frankly it would be economic suicide for Scotland, and although we'd have a massive cost of moving the nuclear subs, we'd probably be better off. HOWEVER, we can't really call it a "United" Kingdom, if all it means is England and Wales and a bit of Ireland we stole.



I should wade in being Scottish and all 

The English government does not pay for our stuff, the British Government does.  Robert Peston wrote a good article about it all and explained things well.  While we do get a large share of revenue expenditure, the Scottish economy and tax and property from the Scottish geographical locale also brings in a lot of dosh, which certain parties like to not mention.  The problem is London, not England, not Wales not Northern Ireland.  The expenditure on London is higher than that of Scotland (or something like that).  If I was offered a 3rd choice on the referendum it would be:

Should London GTFO of the UK?  

And I would say yes.  London is a massive priority for the UK Government at the expense of all else.  So while HS1 & 2 and Crossrail (perhaps also to be 1 & 2) and not to mention the airport upgrade in the works are all aimed at the 'UK' economic interest, the actual point is that the increasing infrastructure spend on London creates a very slow and disproportionately small trickle down effect for the rUK.

While the prioritising of London as a major world capital does offer substantial benefit to the UK as a world leader it also necessarily detracts from spending in the rUK.  The North East is particularly worse off in the current climate, far worse than we are in Scotland.  In our regards, our Whiskey, textile and engineering export, oil production and subsequent taxation result in great benefit to the UK.

What is funny is the idea of English folk poking fun at Scots or the other nations of the union.  The gaelic countries have an identifiable culture that mostly is encapsulated by a few regional stereotypes but England?  England is no more a united harmonious country than the UK is.  SE hates the North, Mancs hates Scousers, Every one hates the SE.  Cornwall has been identified as a specific region with it's own culture.  Southerners hate Northerners... need I go on?

There is very little 'United' in United Kingdom.  

I figure we should all dissolve the age old ties and establish the UK as an inter-united trading zone with close cultural ties and alliances but without the structured political system we have now.  We can all be friends whilst at the same time not be married by a political system that is focused on delivering wealth to the wealthy and trying to play up to the old colonial power of old.  

FTR, my beautiful wife is English and she is voting 'no'.  And I'm perfectly happy she is.

What am I voting for?.....

GTX 980ti and 4K gaming


----------



## RCoon (Sep 15, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> GTX 980ti and *affordable *4K gaming



Cough...

In other news, all three of the UK's main parties are idiots, even the not-main parties are shite.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 15, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Cough...


 lol...

Found this on BBC analysis..


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 15, 2014)

54th.......  I agree with most of what you have said there, I am not sure the "English Folk" poke any more fun out of the Scots than the Scots do out of the English TBH.  As for culture,  The gaelic countries have no more than many parts of England, they just like to be more vocal about it, culture tends to be stronger when a country or area wants to identify themselves differently but there are quite often divides across and within cultures...... and Yes I have been to a Celtic > Rangers match!


----------



## RCoon (Sep 16, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> lol...
> 
> Found this on BBC analysis..



Fair game, I'll take your factual information from a less than trustworthy sauce. Those things are like polls, the outcome is always different depending on who commissioned it and what they want it to say! That's not to say that it isn't at least half true though.

I feel like the guy bigging up this independence thing is doing so for the wrong reasons. We all know he's not doing it for the good of Scotland. There is always a bigger more political agenda. I'm not English born and I still have no discernible reason why Scotland should become independent, other than to piss off English politicians. Sure they're all douches, but Scottish politicians are no better.


In other news AMD's/OCUK's advertising is bloody awful. "Faster than a 760" is their marketing campaign for the 285? About as imaginative as it gets!




The guy who markets the Ford Focus should have the slogan set to "Faster than a Fiat Panda". I imagine that will do the trick.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 16, 2014)

Anyone need a high capacity microSD?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 17, 2014)

Meanwhile in North London....


----------



## petedread (Sep 17, 2014)

Well said Rcoon, Salmond is annoying the hell out of me with the crazy things he is saying. And I feel the same as you, that he is doing this for him and his mates, for them to benefit and with out a care for anyone else in Scotland. He reminds me of Arthur Scargill. At the same time I don't believe that Cameron is telling the truth. One thing we can trust in is this "they don't care about us".

Other than Scan and OCUK where can I buy DDR4 in the UK?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 17, 2014)

petedread said:


> Well said Rcoon, Salmond is annoying the hell out of me with the crazy things he is saying. And I feel the same as you, that he is doing this for him and his mates, for them to benefit and with out a care for anyone else in Scotland. He reminds me of Arthur Scargill. At the same time I don't believe that Cameron is telling the truth. One thing we can trust in is this "they don't care about us".
> 
> Other than Scan and OCUK where can I buy DDR4 in the UK?


http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/components/memory-pc/ddr4memory/

http://www.cclonline.com/category/408/PC-Components/Memory/Desktop-Memory/attributeslist/1078009/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 17, 2014)

In other news ive just recovered from a major panic attack....

My PC ran real slow, then wouldnt shutdown which then forced me to do a hard reset, Upon doing a hard reset my PC refused to boot into windows even in safe mode.

I would get an endless loop of fuzzy colours at the top of my screen when there should of been the windows logo or that 1 step away from seeing a login screen. 

At first i thought it was GPU related. switching cards still lead to the same issue. Then i panicked harder and thought maybe my board had finally kicked the bucket. I messed around a little more and finally managed to get it to boot but for some reason it was only seeing 7.6Gigs out of 16gigs of ram so i had to mess around with that a little more.

I was dreading the thought of having to pay £200+ for another mobo when im supposed to be leaving the UK for a week or so at the end of next week & also supposed to be buying a GTX980 or 970 for SLi.

I still have no idea what it was that caused the problem but i switched out the SLi bridge with another i had and things seem to be ok for now....


I honestly thought she was a gonner. Dont forget that I had a PSU go bad about 2 months back & I thought maybe the damage from that had gotten to a point where the system could no longer handle life anymore.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 19, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> In other news ive just recovered from a major panic attack....
> 
> My PC ran real slow, then wouldnt shutdown which then forced me to do a hard reset, Upon doing a hard reset my PC refused to boot into windows even in safe mode.
> 
> ...



Time to buy. I might drop some monies on that MSI Gaming 970, sell my 780 off for cheaps, and buy a second 970 for the lulz next month.

Let me know if you're buying hardware outside the country, if the 970's are cheaper in Hong Kong, I'll hit you up.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2014)

@RCoon Nah, im not heading to HK, Im going to eastern/western europe....

I might order me a 970 now and another next month or the week after when ive sold off my 680s


----------



## RCoon (Sep 19, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @RCoon Nah, im not heading to HK, Im going to eastern/western europe....
> 
> I might order me a 790 now and another next month or the week after when ive sold off my 680s



At £280 for an AIB 970, I'm literally nailing my hands to the desk. performance/price/watt is phenominal. I have no doubt I'll be able to sell the 780 for £225 or so, so it's a no brainer for me. Just waiting until payday Tuesday.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 19, 2014)

RCoon said:


> At £280 for an AIB 970, I'm literally nailing my hands to the desk. performance/price/watt is phenominal. I have no doubt I'll be able to sell the 780 for £225 or so, so it's a no brainer for me. Just waiting until payday Tuesday.



You and your gfx card addiction 

I'm holding out till next year I think.  GM210.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 19, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> You and your gfx card addiction
> 
> I'm holding out till next year I think.  GM210.



I don't know why, but for the last 3 releases from AMD and NVidia, bar Hawaii, I've always bought a card on release. I'm a real stickler for power consumption these days. I like my PC to be quiet and efficient. Maxwell certainly tickles me, and I've been saving up for months on end, waiting for some piece of hardware to come out that I can justifiably buy. Haswell E was impressive, but overall I don't need a new CPU for the games I play. As it stands the 780 does fine on 1440p, but in the even 4K becomes the "new 1080p", the review showing 970 SLI as a viable option for 4K gaming tickles me.

That and @d1nky needs a steady supply of second hand cards 

EDIT: Well that was quick. My brother really wanted my old card. Sold it to him for dirt and ordered the 970 for tomorrow!


----------



## RCoon (Sep 19, 2014)

Ebuyer are twats. I stopped ordering from them because I had no faith, but I paid £11 for next day Saturday  delivery as they were much cheaper than OCuK, Lo and behold, they sent me an email saying delivery would be on Monday...


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 19, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Ebuyer are twats. I stopped ordering from them because I had no faith, but I paid £11 for next day Saturday  delivery as they were much cheaper than OCuK, Lo and behold, they sent me an email saying delivery would be on Monday...


I think you have to order by 4pm for next day?


----------



## RCoon (Sep 19, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> I think you have to order by 4pm for next day?


I ordered at 10am! It even said order within 10 hours and get it by Saturday.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 19, 2014)

Demand refund for your additional costs, still annoying tho.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Ebuyer are twats. I stopped ordering from them because I had no faith, but I paid £11 for next day Saturday  delivery as they were much cheaper than OCuK, Lo and behold, they sent me an email saying delivery would be on Monday...





RCoon said:


> I ordered at 10am! It even said order within 10 hours and get it by Saturday.



They must still be using parcelforce to do their deliveries....

I recently had something from amazon delivered by parcelforce, It was supposed to be next day delivery but they didnt deliver for Friday, Instead it arrived monday. When it finally arrived I made I gave the guy a ticking off. *He may make an excuse i.e saying his van broke down etc etc* but everyone knows thats utter shit. Ive only ever seen one of their vans break down and it wasnt even a parcel force one. It was a R.M van on a collections route.

Royal mail have their own team of engineers to fix their vans and shit so dont let any crap like that pass.


Parcelforce are honestly one of the worst courier companies out there next to Yodel.



as for me... Im not shopping around for 970s but chances are i wont buy until i come back from holiday unless I already have buyers lined up for my 680s


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2014)

Or..... I could get 2 970s on finance and pay it off before the agreed time is up.... Im sure i could scrounge up £570, my 680s will at least for for £340 for both or just slightly under...


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 19, 2014)

Guys... something insane happened today.

long story short, i ordered a case from amazon, happened to be a reboxed customer return, under the DVD drive bay a little surprise appeared.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Guys... something insane happened today.
> 
> long story short, i ordered a case from amazon, happened to be a reboxed customer return, under the DVD drive bay a little surprise appeared.



Hurry and search that thing for child porn so you can file a lawsuit against Amazon & get big monies.


Anyway.... Looks like Amazon only checks the outside of the case to make sure there were no cosmetic damages & such.... Same thing they did with my samsung galaxy tab 10.1, They made sure that the tablet was spotless, not a single greasy fingerprint to be had but the damn thing didnt work for shit anyway, non-stop reboot loop & crashes when it finally decided it was OK to load up android.

which ever muppet had the task of checking it for defects before declaring it fit for resale is a complete and utter twat. I made a complaint to Amazon CC and apart from a full refund, I wasnt even offered a £5 voucher just to say _"sorry, we wasted your time"_

There was another occasion where I wanted to buy an outdoor TP-Link Antenna and they sent me a fucking giant parasol you usually see outside french cafes or on sunny beaches...

They wanted *ME* to take it to the post office and have it sent back to them..... "NO" i said - you fucked up so you fucking fix it -- they sent a courier around for it the next day. -- yet again. No vouchers were given, Only their most heartfelt apologies, but they agreed to refund my shipping which came to about £3-4


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 20, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hurry and search that thing for child porn so you can file a lawsuit against Amazon & get big monies.
> 
> 
> Anyway.... Looks like Amazon only checks the outside of the case to make sure there were no cosmetic damages & such.... Same thing they did with my samsung galaxy tab 10.1, They made sure that the tablet was spotless, not a single greasy fingerprint to be had but the damn thing didnt work for shit anyway, non-stop reboot loop & crashes when it finally decided it was OK to load up android.
> ...



only one 60gb partition with windows installed in there. I bet someone is pissed off...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2014)

Anyway, I have a MSI GTX970 on the way......

I relented and bought one on credit :/ gonna be payin it off for a few months but so worth it.....

- Now i await for you all to call me an idiot lol.....

My plan is - get one on credit now, buy the 2nd one in full next month. 

Its a dumbass plan but hey i want shiney things....


----------



## RCoon (Sep 20, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Anyway, I have a MSI GTX970 on the way......
> 
> I relented and bought one on credit :/ gonna be payin it off for a few months but so worth it.....
> 
> ...



No worries bro I bought one too, only I can pay it off because I sold my 780! Didn't you sell your cards?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2014)

RCoon said:


> No worries bro I bought one too, only I can pay it off because I sold my 780! Didn't you sell your cards?



got 1 buyer for 1 680 but the other one is still homeless.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2014)

Just my fucking luck - Checked my emails & scan have sent me a message that my order could possibly be delayed because of low stock levels.... Leadtime 22/9/14 - whatever that means.






fuckayuuu scannnnn


----------



## RCoon (Sep 20, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just my fucking luck - Checked my emails & scan have sent me a message that my order could possibly be delayed because of low stock levels.... Leadtime 22/9/14 - whatever that means.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bummer, using mine right now. Honestly I don't notice much difference, but I'm sure my power bills will see a few pounds extra xD


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Bummer, using mine right now. Honestly I don't notice much difference, but I'm sure my power bills will see a few pounds extra xD



Next time we meet, I will murder you with a spoon.

:EDIT::

where did you order from?


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't even want to talk about the referendum result; there are Loyalists marching around the city i live in acting like total twats and Yes voters complaining in my ear. Oh i voted but its a secret ballot so i've not told anyone, i honestly can't be bothered from the ball ache from telling people. I'm more concerned about the Westmonster backlash by the Tories.

I want to get a GTX980 but the price difference between it and a GTX970 well its a bit much for me to justify the other differences, i'm sure i'll be more than happy with a GTX970. I've never had a reason to upgrade my 6850 since i bought it at release.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 20, 2014)

MilkyWay said:


> I don't even want to talk about the referendum result; there are Loyalists marching around the city i live in acting like total twats and Yes voters complaining in my ear. Oh i voted but its a secret ballot so i've not told anyone, i honestly can't be bothered from the ball ache from telling people. I'm more concerned about the Westmonster backlash by the Tories.



I voted 'Yes' but only because I secretly crave disruption and chaos.  Plus I'd have got to call my English wife an exotic foreign bird 

But yeah, move on people, the majority has spoken - deal with it.  And by that I mean, buy a GTX 970.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 21, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> deal with it.  And by that I mean, buy a GTX 970.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 21, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Next time we meet, I will murder you with a spoon.
> 
> :EDIT::
> 
> where did you order from?



Ebuyer, cheaper than most by a few quid. 
I was going to get the 980 but the performance difference is really quite small, and the price difference is very large I feel. Plus 210 will be out in a year so I feel a flagship purchase right now might not be the best choice. All that being said, this thing over clocks like crazy with a minor voltage bump. First time oc on this hit 1400 core no problem.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 21, 2014)

yeah i checked ebuyer... Still sold out until the 23rd






Wanted to avoid ebuyer cuz they've been pretty shitty as of late.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 21, 2014)

Just made my purchasing decision...

This is a 780ti Classified at 1176 boost (or +70 OC on core so probably 1250 MHz)






This is the overclocked GTX 980






Given I game at 1216Mhz, I really shouldn't side/downgrade.  I make it I get 22% more perf than a stock 780ti so I shall not upgrade yet.

Very tempted by sli 970 but should wait for rumours about 980ti to emerge.  RCoon, can't you start one up for us all? 

EDIT: was checking US prices and it seems we;re not being shafted.  If you add the 20% (and import duty at 12%) the conversion of the Gigabyte windforce GTX980  part is about £510.  Even if you dont have import duty, it's still just a shade under £500 (which is what OcUK are selling for).

I'd much rather have an NHS and higher prices than a 5 figure medical bill for the numerous MRI & CAT scans (and biopsies and nerve tests) I've had done in the past.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 21, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> wait for rumours about 980ti to emerge. RCoon, can't you start one up for us all?



Well we all know GM 210 will bring us the 980ti. I think we'll see a 970ti first though. With 3 SM units difference between the 80 and 70, there is always the chance of a card to fit in that segment.
That being said, I have yet to find a game that puts this 970 to its knees besides Crysis 3 (which I don't particularly enjoy anyway). My brother is also immensely happy he got a £200 upgrade from his 7950, so win win.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 21, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Well we all know GM 210 will bring us the 980ti. I think we'll see a 970ti first though. With 3 SM units difference between the 80 and 70, there is always the chance of a card to fit in that segment.
> That being said, I have yet to find a game that puts this 970 to its knees besides Crysis 3 (which I don't particularly enjoy anyway). My brother is also immensely happy he got a £200 upgrade from his 7950, so win win.



Time to cancel my order.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 21, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Time to cancel my order.



I suppose in your case the VRAM is something i'd be looking at very closely. I'd almost certainly upgrade from two 680's.
Back in the day I "sidegraded" from two 7950's to a single 780 and it was totally worth it for newness and stability for once. I certainly don't regret this upgrade, I think I did it more for the power consumption than anything else. I've become more concerned about power, heat and noise than actual performance these days. Something far more interesting to build around other than brute force 

Let me know how yours clocks, I got mine to max voltage and a play with fan profiles, not to mention not bothering with memory overclocking, and got past 1500mhz core stable  Then I turned it off and reaped the silent/cool benefits of maxwell!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 21, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I suppose in your case the VRAM is something i'd be looking at very closely. I'd almost certainly upgrade from two 680's.
> Back in the day I "sidegraded" from two 7950's to a single 780 and it was totally worth it for newness and stability for once. I certainly don't regret this upgrade, I think I did it more for the power consumption than anything else. I've become more concerned about power, heat and noise than actual performance these days. Something far more interesting to build around other than brute force
> 
> Let me know how yours clocks, I got mine to max voltage and a play with fan profiles, not to mention not bothering with memory overclocking, and got past 1500mhz core stable  Then I turned it off and reaped the silent/cool benefits of maxwell!



Well heres the problem.... I leave for Europe on the 24th so I might not even be at home when it gets delivered. I honestly shouldnt of made my purchase till I arrived back home, but then again I was hoping to have it delivered by monday. I'll be back on the 6th October.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 21, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well heres the problem.... I leave for Europe on the 24th so I might not even be at home when it gets delivered. I honestly shouldnt of made my purchase till I arrived back home, but then again I was hoping to have it delivered by monday. I'll be back on the 6th October.



Damn son, that's a stroke of misfortune. I guess you could cancel and order after you get back, or pray you have a shiny gift for yourself when you get back.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 21, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Damn son, that's a stroke of misfortune. I guess you could cancel and order after you get back, or pray you have a shiny gift for yourself when you get back.



I can still fix the problem by buying a 980.... theres still loads of those left.

Or not, as ive just checked SCAN.


::EDIT::


The problem i have with Ebuyer is that you have to click on every single bloody graphics card in the description before it tells you if its in stock or not.....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2014)

well, Ive messaged SCAN to see if they'l let me cancel.

On the other hand, i spy some Gigabyte GTX970 G1s on Novatech that still show 15 in stock so I might go for those instead. Problem with Novatech though is their website is never 100% accurate when it comes to stock levels and quite a few times they will say 'X' amount of stock when they dont have any because It gets their website more hits. 

I remember trying to get  a Samsung 830 off them years ago and their stock levels kept bouncing from 30 to 60 to 100+ but yet my order was never been despatched till I just told them i had enough of the two week wait and to cancel my order.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 22, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well, Ive messaged SCAN to see if they'l let me cancel.
> 
> On the other hand, i spy some Gigabyte GTX970 G1s on Novatech that still show 15 in stock so I might go for those instead. Problem with Novatech though is their website is never 100% accurate when it comes to stock levels and quite a few times they will say 'X' amount of stock when they dont have any because It gets their website more hits.
> 
> I remember trying to get  a Samsung 830 off them years ago and their stock levels kept bouncing from 30 to 60 to 100+ but yet my order was never been despatched till I just told them i had enough of the two week wait and to cancel my order.



http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-039-IN&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1010


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2014)

RCoon said:


> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-039-IN&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1010



I dont mind paying a little more for a better coller


----------



## RCoon (Sep 22, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont mind paying a little more for a better coller



OCUK have the 970 MSI in stock now


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2014)

Still waitin on scan. They say they should have stock in today


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 22, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Anyway, I have a MSI GTX970 on the way......
> 
> I relented and bought one on credit :/ gonna be payin it off for a few months but so worth it.....
> 
> ...


 
Idiot!    Ohhh and Ebuyer also use Yodel as they carried my recent Biostar motherboard, maybe parcelforce for single items as I had a CPU ordered with the board too.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 22, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Idiot!    Ohhh and Ebuyer also use Yodel as they carried my recent Biostar motherboard, maybe parcelforce for single items as I had a CPU ordered with the board too.



Yodel for the big items. Basically the most frightening courier service brings you your most expensive items.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2014)

I have another 970 (the same MSI one) coming in from OCuK.... SLi MOTHERFUCKERzzz.... now to run from my bank manager.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 22, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have another 970 (the same MSI one) coming in from OCuK.... SLi MOTHERFUCKERzzz.... now to run from my bank manager.



Jealous of your future hardware, not so jealous of your finances


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2014)

RCoon said:


> not so jealous of your finances




what do you think the trip to Europe is for?  This was always a one way trip to begin with.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 22, 2014)

I've been looking at the Bitfenix Pandora (core version). Nice plain and sleek, and looks like faux brushed alluminium. I get paid tomorrow, but everywhere has preorder only 

I love my Aerocool DS to death (probably my best case bar the TJ07), but the finish they put on the panels to make it matte is literally rubbing off of the case!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I've been looking at the Bitfenix Pandora (core version). Nice plain and sleek, and looks like faux brushed alluminium. I get paid tomorrow, but everywhere has preorder only
> 
> I love my Aerocool DS to death (probably my best case bar the TJ07), but the finish they put on the panels to make it matte is literally rubbing off of the case!




That bitfenix case reminds me of the oldskool Thermaltake cases, in 2005-2009.

Namely the TT Kandalf or TT Armor.


While were on about TT - My dad wants to give away my old TT Shark to his brother with 2 little shitters that will damage it - I told my dad that i would rather buy the case back off him then let his bro have it.

Gonna keep that TT case for a future server build.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 22, 2014)

You guys reckon AMD is boned for the next 6 months? They have no presence in performance CPU anymore, and Maxwell just about tore them apart, and almost halved their power consumption.

Even my brother, a hardcore AMD supporter, switched to NVidia and is about to go the intel route from my old 8350+Asus V Formula build.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2014)

@RCoon

If i was AMD, id be totally bricking it right now. Even if AMD were to drop prices further I still think the choice will be the 970.

Then we get to the fanboys and more importantly the group of people who 'dont want AMD to die' so buy their GPUs anyway because they want to support the underdog.

_"From sickness unto death, until death do us apart"_


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2014)

AWWWWWW YYYYYYYIIISSSSSSS Both my cards will arrive tomorrow - One from OCuK and one hopefully from SCAN who say they will push to have my order out the door before the nextday delivery window closes so i can have it tomorrow.....



so uh.......anyone wanna buy my GTX680s??? Both are on the table as the friend who was gonna take one ran into some financial problems and wont be able to take it.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 22, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the friend who was gonna take one ran into some financial problems and wont be able to take it.



Nice one,

also, bummer.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2014)

yeah...Also OCuK just dropped the prices on a load of 7XX series cards and 770s now go for £180 which means Im gonna have to undercut my original price to keep up. Probably gonna have to sell for £130-140 each for it to get any kind of interest.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 22, 2014)

Congrats on keeping the Sheep shaggers under the queens thumb.

A lot of Americans were rooting for the Scotts. Guess its for the best. Now gotta see if all them promises of deep throating by the parliament will come true. lol

I bet they backtrack on half of the promises.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 22, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Congrats on keeping the Sheep shaggers under the queens thumb.
> 
> A lot of Americans were rooting for the Scotts. Guess its for the best. Now gotta see if all them promises of deep throating by the parliament will come true. lol
> 
> I bet they backtrack on half of the promises.



Sheep Shagger is a term colloquially reserved for people in the North of Scotland, particularly Aberdeen, who coincidentally, voted about 60/40 in favour of 'No'.  In Glasgow, where most people are poor, stupid or too drunk to notice otherwise, we voted 'Yes'.  

Calling a Scot a Sheep Shagger is like calling any average American a red neck.  Or worse, calling a Canadian an American.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Congrats on keeping the Sheep shaggers under the queens thumb.
> 
> A lot of Americans were rooting for the Scotts. Guess its for the best. Now gotta see if all them promises of deep throating by the parliament will come true. lol
> 
> I bet they backtrack on half of the promises.




With Alex Salmond out of the way, I dont think theres any need to make any changes except for maybe oppressing them a little more.... I mean, after all they still have their freedom right? Whats freedom without a little oppression?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 22, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Sheep Shagger is a term colloquially reserved for people in the North of Scotland, particularly Aberdeen, who coincidentally, voted about 60/40 in favour of 'No'.  In Glasgow, where most people are poor, stupid or too drunk to notice otherwise, we voted 'Yes'.
> 
> Calling a Scot a Sheep Shagger is like calling any average American a red neck.  Or worse, calling a Canadian an American.


Being part Scottish and all Redneck I don't care. It was a joke. Get over it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Sheep Shagger is a term colloquially reserved for people in the North of Scotland, particularly Aberdeen, who coincidentally, voted about 60/40 in favour of 'No'.  In Glasgow, where most people are poor, stupid or too drunk to notice otherwise, we voted 'Yes'.
> 
> Calling a Scot a Sheep Shagger is like calling any average American a red neck.  Or worse, calling a Canadian an American.




I thought it was the welsh that were otherwise known as sheep shaggers?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 22, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I thought it was the welsh that were otherwise known as sheep shaggers?


See you guys can't even agree who shags sheep!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> See you guys can't even agree who the sheep shaggers are!



well.... when its me using the term 'sheep shaggers' I usually mean the welsh


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 22, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Being part Scottish and all Redneck I don't care. It was a joke. Get over it.



Over what, did you say something?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2014)

In other Pressing news.... I think OCuK's server went down or is under DDoS cuz i cant access their website.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 22, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I bet they backtrack on half of the promises.



They don't have to execute any promises until the next general election (AKA, the next governments problem), at which point every politician will put it off. Also, in England we refer to the Welsh as sheep shaggers. Personally I've never referred to a Scot as a sheep shagger in my life. Most of the areas of Scotland are either horribly poor and full of drunkards, or rather well off and full of drunkards. That's not to say they're all drunkards, they just tend to roam. Kinda like the Hungarian gypsies in Romania. Everyone thinks they're Romanian Gypsies, but they don't even come close.



FreedomEclipse said:


> In other Pressing news.... I think OCuK's server went down or is under DDoS cuz i cant access their website.



'Bout damn time. Hate those guys. SpecialTech has the Primochill Wet Bench on sale for £60. OCUK is selling the whole lot at over £130!



TheMailMan78 said:


> See you guys can't even agree who shags sheep!



I'm guessing it's just the central Scots who call the northern Scots sheep shaggers, hence why none of us down south have any clue as to why you're referring to any northerners as the embuggerer's of sheep.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 22, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> In other Pressing news.... I think OCuK's server went down or is under DDoS cuz i cant access their website.



Yeah, saw that too (Lost connection to MySQL server at 'reading initial communication packet', system error: 111).  I also had a bad gateway (504) to TPU a few times.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 22, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> I also had a bad gateway (504) to TPU a few times.



W1zzard broke TPU lately. He also fixed something great for me using the Rich text editor at work, but since breaking the servers more, he unfixed it and now I can't use it at work again.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2014)

RCoon said:


> 'Bout damn time. Hate those guys. SpecialTech has the Primochill Wet Bench on sale for £60. OCUK is selling the whole lot at over £130!





the54thvoid said:


> Yeah, saw that too (Lost connection to MySQL server at 'reading initial communication packet', system error: 111).  I also had a bad gateway (504) to TPU a few times.



I think the problem is overloading - Everyone is scrambling to grab the last minute deals on GTX 7XX series cards. (huge sale on)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2014)

Also new avi is just delicious.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 22, 2014)

i wont be buying any tech lately... just gone and bought a 2litre mk1 focus. 17inch alloys and needs a bit of work. bought it for £200 and spending another couple on getting it road worthy and looking good. Oh boy does she fly! 

My test is next month, so will be spending all my wages on this ^^^ £1570 year insurance and a billion month in fuel!

baaarppppppppp!


----------



## RCoon (Sep 22, 2014)

d1nky said:


> bought it for £200



Alarm bells are ringing, what's the catch? Welcome to the ridiculous world of youngsters getting shafted by insurance.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 22, 2014)

Im pretty good with motors (taught young and still learning) heres a list;

oil leak - rocker cover (awaiting parts)
clutch, bites towards halfway/top but doesnt slip (awaiting parts and a garage to fit it - 300 at least getting uprated clutch tho) 
passenger side window mechanism broke (fixed)
central locking broke (fixed)
passenger side tyre wall cracked (my fault kerbed it lol awaiting funds for tyre)
number plate smashed (£15)
few bumps and scratches (nothing some filler and paint wont sort)

obv. no tax and mot. getting sorted within 3 weeks. doing all myself apart from clutch. and whatever the mot list is.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 22, 2014)

MOT's are worrying times  I pray yours passes, especially after all that work.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 22, 2014)

ive given her some tests of myself lol. most of the shit would be advisory after i sorted the tyre and num plate. i cant test emissions or brakes tho.

i couldnt believe the insurance, i was thinking 1k max. but 1500?! and on my missus' 1.4 clio auto was 1400?!......


----------



## RCoon (Sep 22, 2014)

d1nky said:


> ive given her some tests of myself lol. most of the shit would be advisory after i sorted the tyre and num plate. i cant test emissions or brakes tho.
> 
> i couldnt believe the insurance, i was thinking 1k max. but 1500?! and on my missus' 1.4 clio auto was 1400?!......



Anything above 1.2 for a first time driver is £1K minimum. At 2litres, you were asking the insurance companies to take your living away from you.
Also autos are generally higher insurance, because less economical. They're also a nightmare in repair costs because of the extra bits involved.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 22, 2014)

i dont think i could drive a 1.2. ive had the pleasure of driving bmw's, gti's, 2L gsi's at a youngish age. and im not the lightest, so it would be screaming everywhere lol

if it does get too expensive with fuel etc ill sell her and get something more economical...

or i'll start selling my arse and dogging in the car to pay to run her!


----------



## RCoon (Sep 22, 2014)

d1nky said:


> i dont think i could drive a 1.2. ive had the pleasure of driving bmw's, gti's, 2L gsi's at a youngish age. and im not the lightest, so it would be screaming everywhere lol
> 
> if it does get too expensive with fuel etc ill sell her and get something more economical...



Well the new new 1.2's are probably far faster than the old 1.6's and below. Those fiesta fusion 1.2's are mighty fine driving machines. Then again they're a lot up front. All that being said, when money is an issue, the engine size stops being a problem. I swallowed my pride and stuck with a 1.2 for all this time. Luckily I get a shiny new car in February and saved up long enough to make it a decent one. I've had enough issues with cheap cars to know my stinginess cannot extend to motors.

Engine size isn't everything. Bare in mind those F1 cars are only 1.6's...

EDIT: What's your yearly tax cost like? My 1.2 is about £140, I dread to think what you might be paying xD


----------



## d1nky (Sep 22, 2014)

i couldnt afford too much upfront, was saving but ended up blowing whatever i saved. I saw this underneath my flat for sale and jumped on it. I can do most things myself if anything goes wrong, ebay is full of salvaged parts. also i only need it to run until april when i get my tax return.

i understand new cars are quite efficient and fast compared to old, but i didnt manage to save anything for one.

plus i prefer older as i know my way around em and new cars are all electric and plastics.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 22, 2014)

d1nky said:


> i couldnt afford too much upfront, was saving but ended up blowing whatever i saved. I saw this underneath my flat for sale and jumped on it. I can do most things myself if anything goes wrong, ebay is full of salvaged parts. also i only need it to run until april when i get my tax return.
> 
> i understand new cars are quite efficient and fast compared to old, but i didnt manage to save anything for one.
> 
> plus i prefer older as i know my way around em and new cars are all electric and plastics.



True, I despise the fact my dad has to go to an engineer with a computer to get an LED to turn off for his car to start. I can remove my engine with about 8 bolts and a portable lifting kit 

@LaytonJnr you've been quiet lately!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2014)

Scan managed to get my 970 out the door  tomorrow will be a good day


----------



## d1nky (Sep 23, 2014)

my new 3770k is on its way as well.

do want a 980.......


----------



## RCoon (Sep 23, 2014)

@the54thvoid I'm looking for a test bench. I'm looking at primochill, dimastech and Lian Li, but can't figure out which one to get. Looking at the Dimastech Mini or Nano as I'm on mATX and intend to stay that way, but I like the aesthetics of the wet bench. Other issue is I'm using a plain singel fan AIO, and don't see anywhere to mount it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 23, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Anything above 1.2 for a first time driver is £1K minimum. At 2litres, you were asking the insurance companies to take your living away from you.
> Also autos are generally higher insurance, because less economical. They're also a nightmare in repair costs because of the extra bits involved.


My youngest daughter has recently bought her first car, not driven or been insured previously, she got a new DS3 1.6 Turbo diesel....... 800 quid fully comp


----------



## RCoon (Sep 23, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> My youngest daughter has recently bought her first car, not driven or been insured previously, she got a new DS3 1.6 Turbo diesel....... 800 quid fully comp



How old??? That's ridiculous. Did she put named drivers on it or something?
If she's above the age 25 bracket that makes sense.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 23, 2014)

No she is 22, passed her test 4 years ago but as she went to Uni shortly after so she never owned a car, drove or had insurance, she has her Mum and sister as named drivers though.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 23, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> No she is 22, passed her test 4 years ago but as she went to Uni shortly after so she never owned a car, drove or had insurance, she has her Mum and sister as named drivers though.



From what I saw I could halve my insurance if I put my parents on it. Unfortunately, that legally means the person has to be a driver of the car, which my parents never do, so I feel obliged to not circumvent their rules and regs.

I suppose it also helps that she's had a license for 4 years. New drivers always get higher premiums, I reckon if I had my license for an extra 3 years before insuring I'd get cheaper premiums too.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 23, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> No she is 22, passed her test 4 years ago but as she went to Uni shortly after so she never owned a car, drove or had insurance, she has her Mum and sister as named drivers though.



Youre doin it wrong tatty - you should have gotten her one of these....



Spoiler












guaranteed to boost her no claims bonus.

Only the best for Tatty's Daddys little girl!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 23, 2014)

She bought the car herself........ 15,000 quid as she started her first job last month, and she was still classified as a "new" driver, you only lose that status when you have a years no claims.  Named drivers do not have to drive the car, the insured is simply saying tha they may have occasional use, in any case it can't be measured, daughter is the insured named and main driver, not Mum or Sister.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 23, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> She bought the car herself........ 15,000 quid as she started her first job last month, and she was still classified as a "new" driver, you only lose that status when you have a years no claims.  Named drivers do not have to drive the car, the insured is simply saying tha they may have occasional use, in any case it can't be measured, daughter is the insured named and main driver, not Mum or Sister.



Fair enough, then by the sounds of things her insurance premiums are low because she's a woman, which they're not supposed to do any more. I can think of no other reason her insurance is cheaper than mine on a much more powerful car.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 23, 2014)

She bought it new???


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 23, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> She bought it new???


Yes brand spanking new, she has a 42 mile each way commute so she wanted/needed something reliable, she leaves the house every morning at 6.30AM 

@RCoon what insurer you with?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 23, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Yes brand spanking new, she has a 42 mile each way commute so she wanted/needed something reliable, she leaves the house every morning at 6.30AM




Must be a pretty dern well paid job.

personally i would have taken the tank - Road Rage??? no problem! please accept my most humble apologies with this here 120mm tank shell...

Guaranteed no cop will ever pull you over for running a red light.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 23, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Yes brand spanking new, she has a 42 mile each way commute so she wanted/needed something reliable, she leaves the house every morning at 6.30AM
> 
> @RCoon what insurer you with?



After checking 3 separate comparison sites Swift cover turned up cheapest for fully comp 6000 miles/year


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 23, 2014)

It is a good job, she has been very fortunate but genuinely..... she is a driven woman!  She works for the Government


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 23, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> She works for the Government




let me guess daddyo, you shoehorned her into a job by pulling a few strings?? Im quite sure you have many contacts within the government who could possibly return a few favours right?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 23, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> let me guess daddyo, you shoehorned her into a job by pulling a few strings?? Im quite sure you have many contacts within the government who could possibly return a few favours right?


No, she did it all by herself,  I know she is my daughter and all that but she has serious amounts of talent, far more than I ever did, certainly at that age.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Sep 23, 2014)

@RCoon - It seems life becomes busy unexpectedly. I've been trying to follow what's been going on in this thread, but apart from that I haven't really been around on the forums much. 

The release of the GTX 970 and 980 almost got my upgrade fingers twitching, but I'm currently interested in what a potential GTX 960 could be like compared to the 760. I'm pretty happy at 1080p at the moment, and my 270X is still playing smoothly at Ultra or High settings for what I'm throwing at it, so I'm pretty content with what I got.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 23, 2014)

RCoon said:


> @the54thvoid I'm looking for a test bench. I'm looking at primochill, dimastech and Lian Li, but can't figure out which one to get. Looking at the Dimastech Mini or Nano as I'm on mATX and intend to stay that way, but I like the aesthetics of the wet bench. Other issue is I'm using a plain singel fan AIO, and don't see anywhere to mount it.



Hey bud, you know the key is research.  I went for a test bench to accommodate a stupendously OTT array of cooling.  I liked the functionality of the Dimastech set up.  I'd personally avoid an open bench that looks 'fangled' as it may not be quite as practical as you'd like.  As for mounting, it can require a bit of creativity but that's where the fun begins.  Get googling, I read up on quite a few sites before settling on the one i have now.  I have no more case upgrade urges - I have reached the fabled nirvana of 'upgrade requirement banished'.  All I have to do is clean my loop and upgrade the system as required.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 23, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Hey bud, you know the key is research.  I went for a test bench to accommodate a stupendously OTT array of cooling.  I liked the functionality of the Dimastech set up.  I'd personally avoid an open bench that looks 'fangled' as it may not be quite as practical as you'd like.  As for mounting, it can require a bit of creativity but that's where the fun begins.  Get googling, I read up on quite a few sites before settling on the one i have now.  I have no more case upgrade urges - I have reached the fabled nirvana of 'upgrade requirement banished'.  All I have to do is clean my loop and upgrade the system as required.



I've spent an age looking at test benches. I adore the Primochill, but honestly, no PSU mount, and £130 for what is a few pieces of acryllic I can build at work is just not on. I've also looked at the Strike-X Air but it looks to childish, and is largely bendy plastic. I think the Dimastech Mini is probably my best bet, not sure the Nano is entirely worth it for a mere £10 less. It's just that damn AIO mount.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 23, 2014)

Rcoon get the dimastech V3 which can mount 2x360s (take it your rad is 240 and enough hose?) should fit!


----------



## RCoon (Sep 23, 2014)

d1nky said:


> Rcoon get the dimastech V3 which can mount 2x360s (take it your rad is 240 and enough hose?) should fit!



Eh, I don't need it to be huge, like I said mATX, plus I'm not on a custom water loop anymore, just a 120.1 rad AIO


----------



## d1nky (Sep 23, 2014)

Ahhh i see your dilemma!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2014)

Well... Its almost time to power everything off and begin my epic quest into Europe. Gonna miss this sweet ass PC. BF4 on it just runs so uber smoothly. Afterburner shows that with textures back on ultra that it uses just under 3Gigs of ram so its got quite a bit in reserve for future games.

Honestly though. even when i was running 680SLi on a 1080p monitor, BF4 was never this smooth and looked this good, the 970s just seem to male the extra pixels come to life.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 24, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well... Its almost time to power everything off and begin my epic quest into Europe. Gonna miss this sweet ass PC. BF4 on it just runs so uber smoothly. Afterburner shows that with textures back on ultra that it uses just under 3Gigs of ram so its got quite a bit in reserve for future games.
> 
> Honestly though. even when i was running 680SLi on a 1080p monitor, BF4 was never this smooth and looked this good, the 970s just seem to male the extra pixels come to life.



It is buttery smooth isn't it? Probably a total placebo effect and we're kidding ourselves, but who cares. Shiny. Also at long last I have completed my themed build.

7000 posts, 90% of which are useless crap I should probably be ashamed of. Probably time to take a break from this place for a while too!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2014)

RCoon said:


> It is buttery smooth isn't it? Probably a total placebo effect and we're kidding ourselves, but who cares. Shiny. Also at long last I have completed my themed build.



No, it aint no placebo effect lol. Honest to god i actually notice shit thats happening on the battlefield a lot more. Its almost like i can see more clearly in a way. everything looks so crisp. 

I used to have odd black flickering textures when it came to water and a few other things but all that is gone. There were some maps where my 680s used to tank and even though fps does drop, it wasnt anywhere near as excruciatingly bad as before


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 24, 2014)

How long you away for?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> How long you away for?



I board the ferry back from france on the 6th october - gonna be away for at least a week if not a week


----------



## RCoon (Sep 24, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I board the ferry back from france on the 6th october - gonna be away for at least a week if not a week



I'm off to Bruges on the 24th October for a week, coming back with a boot full of £1 belgian beers if all goes well.


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 24, 2014)

RCoon said:


> boot full of belgian beers


i envy


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I'm off to Bruges on the 24th October for a week, coming back with a boot full of £1 belgian beers if all goes well.



gonna attempt to pick up a haul of wine & cigs from france on the way back


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 24, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I'm off to Bruges on the 24th October for a week, coming back with a boot full of £1 belgian whores if all goes well.



Fixed.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 24, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I board the ferry back from france on the 6th october - gonna be away for at least a week if not a week


 Lol from the sound of post 17229 I thought you were away for like 6 months! ........ enjoy


----------



## RCoon (Sep 24, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> gonna attempt to pick up a haul of wine & cigs from france on the way back



Somebody needs to remind me about the cigars, need to get some of those too. Only thing I'm allowed to smoke since quitting a year back.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2014)

post: 3169196 said:
			
		

> Somebody needs to remind me about the cigars, need to get some of those too. Only thing I'm allowed to smoke since quitting a year back.



Surely cigars have more nicotine?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 25, 2014)

Greetings from Germany!


----------



## RCoon (Sep 25, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Greetings from Germany!



Glorious meat platters there. Also some interesting clay pigeon shooting ranges. Try not to get your money taken away by Merkel


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 25, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Glorious meat platters there. Also some interesting clay pigeon shooting ranges. Try not to get your money taken away by Merkel



Unfortunately were just here for the nurburgring. Once thats done then we will be on our way to Switzerland


----------



## RCoon (Sep 25, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Unfortunately were just here for the nurburgring. Once thats done then we will be on our way to Switzerland



So who bought the nurburgring sticker to put on the family car?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 25, 2014)

RCoon said:


> So who bought the nurburgring sticker to put on the family car?



We're renting a race spec Renault cleo rs for the track


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 25, 2014)

Any one selling their GPU as they upgrade to the 900series?


----------



## RCoon (Sep 25, 2014)

WhiteLotus said:


> Any one selling their GPU as they upgrade to the 900series?



Already sold mine. Freederm might be selling his.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 25, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Unfortunately were just here for the nurburgring. Once thats done then we will be on our way to Switzerland



Dignitas?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 25, 2014)

WhiteLotus said:


> Any one selling their GPU as they upgrade to the 900series?



I have 2 680s. one of which is possibily spoken for


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 25, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Dignitas?



I might be old but not that old just yet


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 25, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have 2 680s. one of which is possibily spoken for


Let me know what brand/spec they are if you choose to sell. I don't come around these parts much any more but I'll try to pop back more regularly.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 26, 2014)

WhiteLotus said:


> Let me know what brand/spec they are if you choose to sell. I don't come around these parts much any more but I'll try to pop back more regularly.



MSI Twin Frozrs (he's on holiday so he can't reply, but we're IRL friends).
The ones with those blue lines on I think.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 26, 2014)

RCoon said:


> MSI Twin Frozrs (he's on holiday so he can't reply, but we're IRL friends).
> The ones with those blue lines on I think.



I can reply but maybe few and far between. Currently using hotel wifi so its ok. Already left him a pm about my cards


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 26, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> We're renting a race spec Renault cleo rs for the track



Fast little hatchback you got there, was it fun??


----------



## d1nky (Sep 26, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Unfortunately were just here for the nurburgring. Once thats done then we will be on our way to Switzerland



I plan on going to germany just for that reason, hoping within the next few years to get my dream car (celica GT4) and take it across EU to visit that track for a day. 

Do envy you atm!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> Fast little hatchback you got there, was it fun??







d1nky said:


> I plan on going to germany just for that reason, hoping within the next few years to get my dream car (celica GT4) and take it across EU to visit that track for a day.
> 
> Do envy you atm!




Still a good experience though we were pretty much no challenge for all the other bmw's &  porshe GT3R's that were tearing the track apart.  There were a few lotus exige's about too. 

First time i went around the track i literally shit my pants. I was terrified!


----------



## d1nky (Sep 28, 2014)

anyone here or know anyone that wants to buy a 2700k (no box or fan) for around £80?

I paid about £150 about 2 months ago and only used it as a back up while had my 3770k on rma. Its good for about 4.6/4.7ghz and benches at 5.3ghz. Need a quick sale and need a couple tyres.


----------



## Finners (Sep 28, 2014)

Yeah I would. If you want to make a for sale thread and if i can have first dibs I'll come back and check or send me a PM when you've set it up. 

Only brought a couple of things on here but 54thvoid will vouch for me! (or at least he better! haha)


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 28, 2014)

Finners said:


> Yeah I would. If you want to make a for sale thread and if i can have first dibs I'll come back and check or send me a PM when you've set it up.
> 
> Only brought a couple of things on here but 54thvoid will vouch for me! (or at least he better! haha)


God dammit!!!!!

If this guy falls through just PM me and you can have the money. 2700K region of CPUs is what i've been after for a very long time. It'll knock the pants of my i3-530 lol!!


----------



## Finners (Sep 28, 2014)

Not likely, I keep coming back to check to see if He's seen my message!


----------



## d1nky (Sep 28, 2014)

HAHA looks like my car will get some tyres! if you want you both can bid..... only joking!

finners got there first its his!

edit: if this 3770k is a pig i may sell that W.lotus, do need extra revenue and car parts... should be here by friday. brand new boxed freshest rma. and it includes an intel performance plan.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 28, 2014)

d1nky said:


> HAHA looks like my car will get some tyres! if you want you both can bid..... only joking!
> 
> finners got there first its his!
> 
> edit: if this 3770k is a pig i may sell that W.lotus, do need extra revenue and car parts... should be here by friday. brand new boxed freshest rma. and it includes an intel performance plan.


Fair is fair and he did get there first.

If the price is good then yea, you may have a deal.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 28, 2014)

WhiteLotus said:


> Fair is fair and he did get there first.
> 
> If the price is good then yea, you may have a deal.



£200 sound fair? this all depends on what its like. (and if i need more money for the car/money trap)  edit: maybe low as 180 as we're all felo uk tpurs lol


----------



## Finners (Sep 28, 2014)

Looking forward to a new processor to play with now!


----------



## d1nky (Sep 28, 2014)

im looking forward to some takeaway in a bit


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 28, 2014)

Wait! You sold to Finners? 

Kidding, very sound chappy right there.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice gerny you got going on there @Tatty_One 



the54thvoid said:


> Wait! You sold to Finners?



You sold to me, the most untrustworthy person available to you


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 29, 2014)

RCoon said:


> You sold to me, the most untrustworthy person available to you



I had those pictures of you with Lord Lucan, Jimmy Saville and Hitler.  You HAD to pay me.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 29, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> I had those pictures of you with Lord Lucan, Jimmy Saville and Hitler.  You HAD to pay me.



Leveson's got nothing on me, and he's the living embodiment of a god damn sith lord.
But seriously, I miss that damn case so much.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 29, 2014)

Running low on funds, winging it home before we are bingo fuel. 

Otherwise,  greetings from Belgium!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 30, 2014)

Greetings from the UK!!! I arrived back in the UK about 6-7am, Spent ages being stuck with the morning rush hour at blackwall tunnel.

I havent slept in 24hrs, Im tired & hungry but ive had enough of junk food from service stations.

Anyway... To keep my spirits high, could this be any less of an awesome song??


----------



## RCoon (Sep 30, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Greetings from the UK!!! I arrived back in the UK about 6-7am, Spent ages being stuck with the morning rush hour at blackwall tunnel.
> 
> I havent slept in 24hrs, Im tired & hungry but ive had enough of junk food from service stations.
> 
> Anyway... To keep my spirits high, could this be any less of an awesome song??



Play with your new 970's and eat some dericious noodle soup. Life's woes solved.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 30, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Play with your new 970's and eat some dericious noodle soup. Life's woes solved.



Too lazy to make noodle soup at the moment, I dont think theres anything worth making noodle soup with in the fridge.

Anyhoo - my internal clock is ticking and i will eventually run out of power and slump over the keyboard or onto the floor like a playful kitten thats just run out of batteries. I'll probably have something light.

Hunger hits hard when you think about the awesome pub grub you had on your travels...







^
Deer & wild boar roast in juniper cream sauce,
besides apple flavoured red cabbage,
fungus & housemade potato dumplings

Followed by some most mouthwateringly delicious diabetus.



Spoiler











I have no idea what they had in the potato dumplings but the texture was quite firm & bouncy kinda like boobies. I shit you not i could pick one of them up and play tennis with them and they would have an amazing amount of bounce in them.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 30, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Too lazy to make noodle soup at the moment, I dont think theres anything worth making noodle soup with in the fridge.
> 
> Anyhoo - my internal clock is ticking and i will eventually run out of power and slump over the keyboard or onto the floor like a playful kitten thats just run out of batteries. I'll probably have something light.
> 
> ...



That all looks far too delicious. I cannot wait to go on holiday.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 30, 2014)

RCoon said:


> That all looks far too delicious. I cannot wait to go on holiday.



Also... Some Deer Schnitzel






Unfortunately I didnt stay in Berlin long enough to fully party down with the Oktoberfest crew or enough to really enjoy the food.

I am however going to miss having a chunk off bambi in my diet.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 30, 2014)

I am so hungry


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 30, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I am so hungry



get your madam to scrub you up something nice


----------



## RCoon (Sep 30, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> get your madam to scrub you up something nice



She is later, I get smoked haddock fishcakes  I also got a free gourmet chocolate Pizza from a supplier yesterday. But still. Schnitzel.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 30, 2014)

RCoon said:


> She is later, I get smoked haddock fishcakes  I also got a free gourmet chocolate Pizza from a supplier yesterday. But still. Schnitzel.



does your madam do home deliveries?


----------



## RCoon (Sep 30, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> does your madam do home deliveries?



Nope, she does very little in terms of good will gestures unless compelled to do so anyway


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 30, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Nope, she does very little in terms of good will gestures unless compelled to do so anyway



Next time she asks you to do something for her - pull out a big boom box and play....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2014)

Saw this postcard and i thought of you @Tatty_One 

I wanted to send it to ya from Berlin but i dont think i can remember your address from that far back when i bought your 5850  (2 years ago??)







Id still send it to you if you wished  This postcard was made for you!

The text on the card says _"there are many more older smokers than old doctors."_


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2014)

@RCoon










Something to your taste??

::EDIT::

Also....










^ If you click to go directly to YT, it should come up with the playlist - great band


----------



## RCoon (Oct 3, 2014)

Just taken a bunch of pictures and had a short chat with one of the conservative MP's. The guy is priceless, he has the same laugh as Squidward from Spongebob Squarepants.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 3, 2014)

contemplating selling all my pc shet to fund some bills and my car.....


----------



## RCoon (Oct 3, 2014)

d1nky said:


> contemplating selling all my pc shet to fund some bills and my car.....



Might be semi interested after I'm back from Bruges on the 28th. Maybe get back into water


----------



## d1nky (Oct 4, 2014)

the only thing i would keep is my loop.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 4, 2014)

d1nky said:


> the only thing i would keep is my loop.



Damn shame! Let us know when things happen


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 4, 2014)

I too am interested, one mans dark cloud is anothers silver lining.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 4, 2014)

Contemplating this a lot, i got a few hundred in bills and need to be car ready in a few weeks. (fixed almost everything apart from a few bits im waiting on, nearly mot ready then need like 200+ to get on the road)

got a brand new 3770k would let it go for 180 with tuning plan. Recently purchased z77 mpower would be about 70, a couple of 1kw+ psu's would let go for 100 or less and a 6970 with aftermarket cooling about 40.

i dont game or anything anymore as too busy....


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 4, 2014)

if i didn't have to pay 10k to my university i would have snapped all your hardware up in a heartbeat.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 5, 2014)

sold some of my goodies. 

Anyone fancy a couple of 1kw psus. (xfx and enermax) used condition. make me offers before they go on FS section.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 5, 2014)

d1nky said:


> sold some of my goodies.
> 
> Anyone fancy a couple of 1kw psus. (xfx and enermax) used condition. make me offers before they go on FS section.



What did you manage to sell?


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 5, 2014)

got any warranty left?


----------



## d1nky (Oct 5, 2014)

RCoon said:


> What did you manage to sell?



cpu, board and ram



Bo$$ said:


> got any warranty left?



nope.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 6, 2014)

Alright guys, W1zzard is on holiday for a couple of weeks. I say we revolt, take over the place and elect Tatty as our new benevolent site owner. We can fly our imperial English flag/banner across the site front page.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 6, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Alright guys, W1zzard is on holiday for a couple of weeks. I say we revolt, take over the place and elect Tatty as our new benevolent site owner. We can fly our imperial English flag/banner across the site front page.



shall i sound the charge?


----------



## RCoon (Oct 9, 2014)

Just had two scumbag youths sat in my car park talking outside my kitchen window. Went outside to clean some mysterious industrial glue off my windscreen and smelled the pot from a mile away. Shouted over to them politely, that if they were going to smoke pot, they should do it elsewhere. One had the audacity to say they weren't smoking pot

I'm not a daily mail reader, I know what pot smells like boy.

Tell them I'm going to call the police if they don't leave the car park, they still sit there sparking up.
Only when I walk up to them (can't be older than 15 or 16) and threaten them with violence do they stand the hell up as fast as they can and then run like hell around the corner and down the street.

Since when is the threat of police not enough and have to threaten caving a child's head in??? I fully expect them to be back and brick my car or something. I imagine they'll feel spiteful and less than pleased with my performance. It's not like I live in a rough area, it's a damned new estate, even my polish and lithuanian neighbors are middle class.

@FreedomEclipse loving Affiance by the way!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 11, 2014)

Im tempted to get a new case with a side panel to show off my 970s.... but i really shouldnt be spending money lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 12, 2014)

Corsair 760T or 750D???


----------



## RCoon (Oct 13, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Corsair 760T or 750D???



750D is far more sleek in terms of the front panel, but hot damn, I quite like the side panel on the 760T. I don't have the facilities to show off the innerds of my case though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 13, 2014)

RCoon said:


> 750D is far more sleek in terms of the front panel, but hot damn, I quite like the side panel on the 760T. I don't have the facilities to show off the innerds of my case though.



How about a 780T? Air 540 is also a close runner up


----------



## RCoon (Oct 13, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> How about a 780T? Air 540 is also a close runner up



I'd opt for the Air 540, probably my favourite Corsair case in their range.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 13, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Alright guys, W1zzard is on holiday for a couple of weeks. I say we revolt, take over the place and elect Tatty as our new benevolent site owner. We can fly our imperial English flag/banner across the site front page.



And you chaps wonder why we had an independence vote? It's the UK clubhouse you Anglo-Saxon deviants.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 13, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> And you chaps wonder why we had an independence vote? It's the UK clubhouse you Anglo-Saxon deviants.



He's back now, so it's too late to crush the rebellion anyway


----------



## RCoon (Oct 13, 2014)

MOT booked in for Monday, guys I've gone with do a free retest if they do the repair work, and they're fairly well known at work for being decent!

Pray for me!


----------



## d1nky (Oct 13, 2014)

RCoon said:


> MOT booked in for Monday, guys I've gone with do a free retest if they do the repair work, and they're fairly well known at work for being decent!
> 
> Pray for me!




got my MOT next week as well, my prayers are with ya car lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 13, 2014)

Just buy new cars and sell them once they are 3 years old, that way you don't need to bother with MOT's lol


----------



## RCoon (Oct 13, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Just buy new cars and sell them once they are 3 years old, that way you don't need to bother with MOT's lol



Am doing, getting rid of the car in January and then getting a shiny brand new Citroën c1 air! Super cheap on insurance and the lady can drive it, not to mention cheap tax and fuel!


----------



## d1nky (Oct 13, 2014)

meh i prefer older cars! 

its only expensive when youre young, then the insurance is the same as tax. but i do like tinkering.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 14, 2014)

A bit strange.... North london is actually silent for once, No sound of police sirens passing through 3 or 5 times an hour.... but then again its almost 2am....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 14, 2014)

Corsair 750D+H105 for £200, I really shouldnt but my god my hardware would look so drool worthy in this case


----------



## RCoon (Oct 14, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Corsair 750D+H105 for £200, I really shouldnt but my god my hardware would look so drool worthy in this case



I'd love a new case, but despite the fact I won't be able to buy one until November, I genuinely cannot decide which one I like best. I'd like an Aerocool DS 200, but also a Dimastech V3 test bench, but also quite like some of the older generation Silverstone cases, and also a massive fan of the Air 540. Too complicated


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 14, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I'd love a new case, but despite the fact I won't be able to buy one until November, I genuinely cannot decide which one I like best. I'd like an Aerocool DS 200, but also a Dimastech V3 test bench, but also quite like some of the older generation Silverstone cases, and also a massive fan of the Air 540. Too complicated








ask taty to add poll


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 14, 2014)

So i decided to go open season on a french dude on ebay....



> Thanks, but i received no email or message on ebay regarding my order not being available and suggesting an alternative.
> 
> You still have the item listed as 4 available - and that honestly leads me to believe that you did not want to do business with me in the first place as I am from the UK otherwise you would have made more of an effort to contact me.
> 
> ...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 14, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I'd love a new case, but despite the fact I won't be able to buy one until November, I genuinely cannot decide which one I like best. I'd like an Aerocool DS 200, but also a Dimastech V3 test bench, but also quite like some of the older generation Silverstone cases, and also a massive fan of the Air 540. Too complicated



Yeah it was a real hard decision.

I like the Air 540 because of the window, the space you have to work with & the chambering but there is just too much plastic on that case. 

760T - Because the window looks sexy like

780T because its the bigger brother of the 760T - still has a window but it just doesnt look as 'open' as the 760T where you can see literally EVERYTHING.

750D - A more professional 'understated' case with pretty much all i could ever ask for.


--- Obviously these cases feature a load of plastic but i cant quite make my mind up on which to pick.... but i LOVE the window on the 760T & Air 540.

Any case here would be fine for me i guess.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 19, 2014)

Went for a 45min blitz at the gym - 15mins of up hill cycling and 15mins of up hill rowing and  15mins of up hill lifting @20kg --- Yeah i know, even a baby can lift that but ive been outta shape for a while and im trying to get back into shape so spare me the negative comments

Ontop of all this, I have a cold and after this blitz i cant help but feel a little nauseous....

Lads.... I think im gonna die 

If i dont make it - build a X79 rig and donate it to a random TPU member


----------



## RCoon (Oct 21, 2014)

Car failed its MOT, repairman said it's time to go shopping, needs to be in a scrapyard  Luckily I can run it until November the 8th.
Holes everywhere you can put your fingers!


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 21, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Car failed its MOT, repairman said it's time to go shopping, needs to be in a scrapyard  Luckily I can run it until November the 8th.
> Holes everywhere you can put your fingers!



What are you going to replace it with?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 21, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Just buy new cars and sell them once they are 3 years old, that way you don't need to bother with MOT's lol


Excuse my colonist ignorance but what is "MOT"?


----------



## RCoon (Oct 21, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Excuse my colonist ignorance but what is "MOT"?



Decides whether your car is fit and safe for driving. Has to be done every year.



Fourstaff said:


> What are you going to replace it with?



Citroen C1 Flair 5dr if all goes well. Was expecting to be able to save until Jan to get it outright, but looks like the credit card will flop out.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 21, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Citroen C1 Flair 5dr if all goes well. Was expecting to be able to save until Jan to get it outright, but looks like the credit card will flop out.



French?!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 21, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Decides whether your car is fit and safe for driving. Has to be done every year.
> 
> 
> 
> Citroen C1 Flair 5dr if all goes well. Was expecting to be able to save until Jan to get it outright, but looks like the credit card will flop out.



naw you dont want that, get a honda Jazz or a civic if you can up your budget.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 21, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> naw you dont want that, get a honda Jazz or a civic if you can up your budget.



I really can't, it has come at rather an awkward time.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 21, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Decides whether your car is fit and safe for driving. Has to be done every year.
> 
> 
> 
> Citroen C1 Flair 5dr if all goes well. Was expecting to be able to save until Jan to get it outright, but looks like the credit card will flop out.


WHAT?! So you guys cant drive say a 69 GTO on main roads?!


----------



## RCoon (Oct 21, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> WHAT?! So you guys cant drive say a 69 GTO on main roads?!



I mean if there's anything mechanically wrong with it, like seatbelts, framework structural integrity etc.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 21, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I mean if there's anything mechanically wrong with it, like seatbelts, framework structural integrity etc.


Its a 1969 GTO. I don't even know if it has seatbelts lol! It sure doesn't have disk breaks or any airbags. I'm guessing it wouldn't pass MOT?


----------



## RCoon (Oct 21, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its a 1969 GTO. I don't even know if it has seatbelts lol! It sure doesn't have disk breaks or any airbags. I'm guessing it wouldn't pass MOT?



I have no idea


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 21, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I have no idea


How many 60's, 70's or even 80's era cars are on the road over there?


----------



## RCoon (Oct 21, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How many 60's, 70's or even 80's era cars are on the road over there?



One or two in my town


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 21, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its a 1969 GTO. I don't even know if it has seatbelts lol! It sure doesn't have disk breaks or any airbags. I'm guessing it wouldn't pass MOT?



http://felixonline.co.uk/news/1059/imperials-motorised-mascots/


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 21, 2014)

Fourstaff said:


> http://felixonline.co.uk/news/1059/imperials-motorised-mascots/


Ah ok so that newer car a few pages back was just junk to not pass the MOT.

(Not trying to insult anyone. I say junk to the MOT not literally.)


----------



## RCoon (Oct 21, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ah ok so that newer car a few pages back was just junk to not pass the MOT.
> 
> (Not trying to insult anyone. I say junk to the MOT not literally.)



If by newer car you mean mine, yes, it was junk.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 21, 2014)

RCoon said:


> If by newer car you mean mine, yes, it was junk.



Don't replace junk with junk 

Get a Prius


----------



## RCoon (Oct 21, 2014)

Fourstaff said:


> Don't replace junk with junk
> 
> Get a Prius



I'd rather lease a new car that is not likely going to cost money, than spend a few grand on a very average car I have to MOT and fix every year.
Unfortunately beggars can't be choosers when it comes to this, and I'd rather be safe than sorry


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 21, 2014)

i20


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 21, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> WHAT?! So you guys cant drive say a 69 GTO on main roads?!



nah, our roads have too many bends - that car wouldnt fair well...


On a more serious note - we probably could but the insurance & gas prices would be through the roof


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 21, 2014)

Man I drive my cars for YEARS and have like 200k miles before I even think about changing them. There are no "safety" checks for cars in the US. If it runs, rolls, and stops before a light you are good to go! (Most States) My state doesn't even have emissions. I can't believe you guys having to deal with all that. My old mans jeep doesn't even have a roof or doors.

AND NO this is not an off handed dig at the UK. I'm just talkin.


----------



## Messy:'D (Oct 21, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> May I join you motley crew of Hybrid englishman.....ooopppssss sorry....slip of the tongue!


I sense a Freudian slip haha :L


----------



## RCoon (Oct 21, 2014)

Messy:'D said:


> I sense a Freudian slip haha :L



That was 6 years ago  but otherwise, welcome to EnglandBritain.


----------



## Messy:'D (Oct 21, 2014)

RCoon said:


> That was 6 years ago  but otherwise, welcome to England.


I am from England... :L

Studying psychology A-level, just learnt it during the course :'D


----------



## RCoon (Oct 21, 2014)

Forum rules say in general to try not to double/triple post, so try and keep things in one post in future


----------



## Messy:'D (Oct 21, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Forum rules say in general to try not to double/triple post, so try and keep things in one post in future


Forum rules also say not to circumvent bans so whatevs haha

Jk, feel free to merge
I was half joking :'D


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 21, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> WHAT?! So you guys cant drive say a 69 GTO on main roads?!


 Of course you could, providing it had passed it's annual Motor Vehicle Operating Test required once it became 3 years old.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 22, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I'd rather lease a new car that is not likely going to cost money, than spend a few grand on a very average car I have to MOT and fix every year.
> Unfortunately beggars can't be choosers when it comes to this, and I'd rather be safe than sorry



At least its a Toyota underneath, so it wouldn't fall apart after warranty ends.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 22, 2014)

Fourstaff said:


> At least its a Toyota underneath, so it wouldn't fall apart after warranty ends.



It's either that or the new Ford Fiesta with the eco fusion engine. I don't care which, I just want the leasing company to hurry up and process my request so I can talk to them about cars, pricing, and more importantly how quickly they can get it to me. Can't be without a car for too long. I can cope next week as the staff and students are off school.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Leasing IMO is a waste of time. I don't "rent" cars. Its better to buy a good one used and hold on to it for YEARS. Economically that's the better route. Only people making money when you lease is the dealership. Once you pay it off you are car payment free. Think about that. NO CAR PAYMENTS.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 22, 2014)

cars of a certain age, past a certain year dont have MOTs but a safety check. also they are tax exempt. 

so a 69 GTO would be uk legal if it were insured and the above. 

booked mine in for MOT tomorrow, done it all myself gone from a broken pos to a half decent quick motor. like 120 in fourth gear up hill no sweat!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 22, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Leasing IMO is a waste of time. I don't "rent" cars. Its better to buy a good one used and hold on to it for YEARS. Economically that's the better route. Only people making money when you lease is the dealership. Once you pay it off you are car payment free. Think about that. NO CAR PAYMENTS.


 I don't have car payments!


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 22, 2014)

Ministry of Transport test, anyway no one sane here would drive a British built car from the 60s 70s or 80s all of them where Monday and Friday cars. Eg workers wanted off their shift pronto on a Friday to go to the boozer and where too fucked on a Monday to build a decent car.

Running a car here can be expensive, you got your MOT, tax, insurance, petrol costs, any repairs or services. One of my mates car insurance is from a female orientated insurance company which just so happened to be the cheapest, legally they have to provide insurance to males they just don't advertise it. I thought that was crafty by him and hilarious.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2014)

How much is insurance on the average over there? I used to pay 100 bucks a month for full coverage on my 2008 Mustang GT. I only pay 60 now on my......Yaris.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 22, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How much is insurance on the average over there? I used to pay 100 bucks a month for full coverage on my 2008 Mustang GT. I only pay 60 now on my......Yaris.



For "older" middle aged drivers, probably between £100-200 per YEAR. For brand new drivers, about £1000 a year

You still driving Johnny Cakes?!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2014)

RCoon said:


> For "older" middle aged drivers, probably between £100-200 per YEAR. For brand new drivers, about £1000 a year
> 
> You still driving Johnny Cakes?!


Johnny Cakes has been good to me. I've put over 40k on it last year. Spins like a top! Good car despite being a Yaris. Sum bitch has a timing chain in it!


----------



## RCoon (Oct 22, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Johnny Cakes has been good to me. I've put over 40k on it last year. Spins like a top! Good car despite being a Yaris. Sum bitch has a timing chain in it!



Damn son, I do about 3K a year. 40K sure is pounding it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Damn son, I do about 3K a year. 40K sure is pounding it.


Welcome to rural America. 20 minutes just to get to the grocery store. My job is two hours away. I used to go in everyday for a while. Now I work from home mostly.

Kinda pissed I sold the Mustang now. I sold it because of the drive. I don't do that anymore so I could have kept the damn thing lol.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 22, 2014)

RCoon said:


> For "older" middle aged drivers, probably between £100-200 per YEAR. For brand new drivers, about £1500-2000 a year
> 
> You still driving Johnny Cakes?!



fixed as thats whats just been quoted for me


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 22, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Damn son, I do about 3K a year. 40K sure is pounding it.


This is what annoys me bout you brits. Your cross country trips are just going a town over for us North Americans.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 22, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> This is what annoys me bout you brits. Your cross country trips are just going a town over for us North Americans.



Why'd you think we 'lost' the war of independence?  You thought we wanted those damn trips to the post office?  Hell no, if the triangulation of work - pub - home isn't commutable on foot it 's not worth it (or it's London).  And London isn't British.  It's Bankish.

FTR, wife and I just bought a Seat Ibiza FR with a 1.4 Turbocharged engine.  Fairly rapid and because of fangled VW technology our road tax (when we pay it) is only £20/year and insurance is cheaper for us both than it was on my old Susuki Swift....  Still can't figure it out.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Why'd you think we 'lost' the war of independence?  You thought we wanted those damn trips to the post office?  Hell no, if the triangulation of work - pub - home isn't commutable on foot it 's not worth it (or it's London).  And London isn't British.  It's Bankish.
> 
> FTR, wife and I just bought a Seat Ibiza FR with a 1.4 Turbocharged engine.  Fairly rapid and because of fangled VW technology our road tax (when we pay it) is only £20/year and insurance is cheaper for us both than it was on my old Susuki Swift....  Still can't figure it out.


BS you lost because we kicked your asses. You even came back all emo and burned down our capital in 1812. Yer just damn lucky we didn't have a real navy at that time or Buckingham Palace would be a motel 6 right now


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 22, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> BS you lost because we kicked your asses. You even came back all emo and burned down our capital in 1812. Yer just damn lucky we didn't have a real navy at that time or Buckingham Palace would be a motel 6 right now



It is a motel.  Just for really privileged Germans.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> It is a motel.  Just for really privileged Germans.


Not American style Motel 6. Skeet on the walls and bodies under the bed. MERICA'!


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 22, 2014)

Imagine having to commute across the Atlantic if we still had the 13 colonies fuck that shit.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2014)

MilkyWay said:


> Imagine having to commute across the Atlantic if we still had the 13 colonies fuck that shit.


Imagine having to learn German if the US wasn't there in 41! It worked out the best for both you and us. Now our countries are like brothers from another mother!


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 22, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Imagine having to learn German if the US wasn't there in 41! It worked out the best for both you and us. Now our countries are like brothers from another mother!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


>


lolol My grandmother on my moms side was a krout. That video is SPOT ON.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 22, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> lolol My grandmother on my moms side was a krout. That video is SPOT ON.


i may look dumb but what is krout?
i found more of it








cant see part 2 thou


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> i may look dumb but what is krout?
> i found more of it
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry "*Kraut" *


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 22, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sorry "*Kraut" *


that is the "problem" with "young"  countries. everyone still knows where his grandma/pa came from. in my country for ~1.3k years (500 under ottoman rule) everything is bloody mess. you can hardly track more then 3 generations. to track more is possible only if you have famous (in one way or other) ancestors. 
part 4


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2014)

I can trace mine back to the 1600's here in the US. My dad's side were all Irish immigrants. They came over as "indentured" servants. Didn't work out for their owners. My family had a bounty on them until the revolutionary war. I come from a long line of trolls and wood folk. We have always had a slight authority issue. lol


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 22, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I can trace mine back to the 1600's here in the US. My dad's side were all Irish immigrants. They came over as "indentured" servants. Didn't work out for their owners. My family had a bounty on them until the revolutionary war. I come from a long line of trolls and wood folk. We have always had a slight authority issue. lol



400 still isnt too much in terms of history. 
my country officially is 1.3k years old but territory has been populated 6k b.c. tribes came and gone, empires risen and felt. resulting mixture is unspeakable. nationality can be "recognized"  only for families that came in last 200-300 years.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 22, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> 400 still isnt too much in terms of history.
> my country officially is 1.3k years old but territory has been populated 6k b.c. tribes came and gone, empires risen and felt. resulting mixture is unspeakable. nationality can be "recognized"  only for families that came in last 200-300 years.



Turkish?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> 400 still isnt too much in terms of history.
> my country officially is 1.3k years old but territory has been populated 6k b.c. tribes came and gone, empires risen and felt. resulting mixture is unspeakable. nationality can be "recognized"  only for families that came in last 200-300 years.


We have 400 years here. I've traced back much further in Ireland. I talked to Tatty about it a while ago. My family is from southern Ireland. Tatty called it "Indian Country" which made me laugh.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 22, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> We have 400 years here. I've traced back much further in Ireland. I talked to Tatty about it a while ago. My family is from southern Ireland. Tatty called it "Indian Country" which made me laugh.



I'm from southern ireland, Arklow to be precise. Most irish people I meet are northern for some reason. My fathers side has always been irish, but my mother was born in Malta and lived in cyprus.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I'm from southern ireland, Arklow to be precise. Most irish people I meet are northern for some reason. My fathers side has always been irish, but my mother was born in Malta and lived in cyprus.


Mine is from Cork County from what I was able to trace.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 23, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Turkish?


bulgarian


TheMailMan78 said:


> We have 400 years here. I've traced back much further in Ireland. I talked to Tatty about it a while ago. My family is from southern Ireland. Tatty called it "Indian Country" which made me laugh.


in middle ages when my country was ruled by ottomans it was verry comon ottomans to robe and burn down christian monasteries and churches so a lot of born/married/died records was lost.
but nothing was so destructieve as communist plague. they forced ppl to use as family name first names of their grandfathers so that old family names and memory are lost. when land property was taken from ppl official records was also burned.
worst thing that can happen to any country is communist to come in power. if you like your countries never let this to happen.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 23, 2014)

jeeez am i nervous! cars being MOTd and got my driving test in an hour or so!

praying to the car gods


----------



## RCoon (Oct 23, 2014)

d1nky said:


> jeeez am i nervous! cars being MOTd and got my driving test in an hour or so!
> 
> praying to the car gods



I found the test far easier than the theory, and I'm a pretty academic kind of guy. All the best. Also, note, drivers on A roads are massive douches when you're trying to join via the sliproad.

Prepare to spend money on your MOT as well!


----------



## d1nky (Oct 23, 2014)

i blitzed the theory. didnt even practice the harzard perception and just passed that lol i know what drivers can be like. in bournemouth no one indicates, gives way, sticks to speed limits etc plus theres like a million pedestrians crossing freely and traffic jams.

ive spent the money on the car, everything should be ok apart from what i couldnt test. 


humm dida dumm hiddaa dumm diaa dumm... chant to car gods!


----------



## d1nky (Oct 23, 2014)

PASSSSEDDD AINT I... 3 minors!

car failed with 2-3 minors as well, a d-bush and small things! blitzed emissions woop!


----------



## RCoon (Oct 23, 2014)

Wait, did it pass or fail? You said Passed, then failed with 2-3 minors. I don't understand? 

DERP. GRATZ ON PASSING THE TEST!
Sadness for the MOT though, that stuff gets expensive. I'm in that spot right now, it's costing me a new car


----------



## d1nky (Oct 23, 2014)

car went through surprisingly well. he phoned and said it went too well ha just a couple things i could do myself but couldnt be arsed and will cost £100

only advisory is the one i know about which fixing soon. 

pissed with insurance quotes changing, and not being able to rag the life out of a motor lol


----------



## RCoon (Oct 23, 2014)

d1nky said:


> car went through surprisingly well. he phoned and said it went too well ha just a couple things i could do myself but couldnt be arsed and will cost £100
> 
> only advisory is the one i know about which fixing soon.
> 
> pissed with insurance quotes changing, and not being able to rag the life out of a motor lol



As it turns out, buying an almost new bigger engine car is about a quarter of the insurance price of buying a super old car.


----------



## MightyMission (Oct 23, 2014)

unfortunately though the initial outlay for bigger engine cars is low, running costs are much higher, I nearly bought a '56 RS4 avant last week for £2k, though if you know you've a heavy your right foot it's prudent to steer clear.


----------



## Finners (Oct 23, 2014)

d1nky said:


> car went through surprisingly well. he phoned and said it went too well ha just a couple things i could do myself but couldnt be arsed and will cost £100
> 
> only advisory is the one i know about which fixing soon.
> 
> pissed with insurance quotes changing, and not being able to rag the life out of a motor lol



Congrats on passing!

I assume you have added your mum/dad/older sister etc as named drivers if possible to bring your quote down?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 23, 2014)

congrats on pissing the test!!!


----------



## d1nky (Oct 24, 2014)

anyone want to buy a Samsung 840 Evo 120GB SSD for £35 shipped. Its about 3 months old.

Last of my stuff to go....


----------



## Finners (Oct 24, 2014)

I'll have it off you! Should still have your details in my inbox

Have you added any named drivers to your policy yet to see if it helps?


----------



## d1nky (Oct 24, 2014)

thats a deal then.. 

no one wants to do it lol im trying to go down the route of multi car policy with my missus and not pay the deposit.

also got a call with a quote of 130 a month and 130 deposit, so just need to borrow some cash and get that. (but 450 excess  )


----------



## Finners (Oct 24, 2014)

Sweet! Payment sent and I've PM'd you my address.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 24, 2014)

nice one! officially the last of my pc to be sold and in its place a half decent motor. 

next is a new build to own all my previous builds!


----------



## RCoon (Oct 24, 2014)

d1nky said:


> thats a deal then..
> 
> no one wants to do it lol im trying to go down the route of multi car policy with my missus and not pay the deposit.
> 
> also got a call with a quote of 130 a month and 130 deposit, so just need to borrow some cash and get that. (but 450 excess  )



Swift cover tend to offer cheaper rates to new young drivers


----------



## Finners (Oct 24, 2014)

+1 for swift cover, Ok Im not a new driver any more but @ 26 the renewal they sent me this year was actually cheaper than last year and cheaper than any quote I could get on compare the market etc..


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 24, 2014)

Admiral for me. But I'm old....


----------



## d1nky (Oct 25, 2014)

hopefully getting a good deal on multicar quote.

although ive lost my house and car keys, or locked them in the boot. so effin fuming!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 27, 2014)

Glad to see this place still ticking along nicely  I last came back in May and have been away since then, no idea about current gen GPU's or procs, though nice commission pay packet in Nov might well change that and see me upgrade from my current i5 3570k and GTX 460


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 27, 2014)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Glad to see this place still ticking along nicely  I last came back in May and have been away since then, no idea about current gen GPU's or procs, though nice commission pay packet in Nov might well change that and see me upgrade from my current i5 3570k and GTX 460



Welcome back   Save your cash.... Rumours are the real big Maxwell chip (980 ti or Titan X, or whatever) might be released near Xmas. Might shake the market more than the 980/970 did.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 27, 2014)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Glad to see this place still ticking along nicely  I last came back in May and have been away since then, no idea about current gen GPU's or procs, though nice commission pay packet in Nov might well change that and see me upgrade from my current i5 3570k and GTX 460



Glad to see you back man. Sounds like things certainly picked up a bit since we last spoke! In terms of the market, there's some shiny GPU's that actually brought something to the table. As for everything else, still worthless, overpriced, or downright ridiculous. New processors are meh, new ram is meh, and SSDs are being fixed but still don't offer much compared to the original m4s, 840s and OCZ are basically toast.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 28, 2014)

Yea I'm disappointed to see theres not much in the price range of my 3570k that is a much of an upgrade, oh well I could do with a new mobo, PSU and GPU anyway so that should cheer me up some


----------



## RCoon (Oct 28, 2014)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Yea I'm disappointed to see theres not much in the price range of my 3570k that is a much of an upgrade, oh well I could do with a new mobo, PSU and GPU anyway so that should cheer me up some



I can hook you up with a be quiet! 630w L8 modular PSU for cheap. It's been sat around for months inside it's packaging.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 28, 2014)

Goddamit.

I bought a Moto X (2014) a few days ago (now being shipped) and i got an e-mail to say the 360 goes up for sale today and the Moto X is £60 cheaper for 24hours from today at 12pm.  Contacted their live chat and got no f*cking help.  I can organise a return when i get it but to make the most of the £60 discount, I'd have to gamble on the returns process being hassle free.

Shambles.  I feel an e-mail to Motorola coming on.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 28, 2014)

It's been a tough holiday, but I think I can relax now that I'm back. Also in other news, I'm getting my first press kit for a game review this week! Hopefully I'll have something to publish Sunday.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 28, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I can hook you up with a be quiet! 630w L8 modular PSU for cheap. It's been sat around for months inside it's packaging.



That sounds good mate, may be able to pay you this week, wanna shoot me a PM over with price?


----------



## RCoon (Oct 28, 2014)

NdMk2o1o said:


> That sounds good mate, may be able to pay you this week, wanna shoot me a PM over with price?



You can have it for free. PM me your address and I'll scan in the receipt from the post office and you can just pay me postage


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 29, 2014)

Fuck off £45.99 VAT on an MSI GTX970. Tory arseholes.
Meh i think i'll wait till next year for Witcher 3 and GTA V to release to get a new graphics card. Nothing apart from maybe Dragon Age Inquisition this year that i would want a GTX970 for and i think it will run on my AMD 6850 just not pretty.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2014)

http://www.ebuyer.com/663848-msi-gt...r-v-4gb-gddr5-dual-dvi-hdmi-gtx-970-gaming-4g
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb-...boost-1216mhz-1664-cores-1x-dp-2x-dvi-1x-hdmi

I know i said above i'd wait till early next year but they are giving away a free game now, going to Flubit the MSI Twin Frozr see if i can get it a little cheaper. The Zotac is a great price but i know absolutely nothing about that card or Zotac themselves.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 9, 2014)

Well.... my android tablet got stolen at work so i need a replacement.....


I cant decide if i should do a cheaper 1:1 replacement or go for an Nvidia Shield tablet which costs just under 2x more.

Obviously i favour the cheaper 1:1 option cuz its easier just for me to buy and have it restored on google. but the tech of the Shield does kinda impress me even if im not gonna use any of the game streaming features. Also i dont really use the tablet for much apart from surfing the net in bed watching videos on the go or reading manga - 90% if the time its used as a manga reader though....


----------



## RCoon (Nov 9, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well.... my android tablet got stolen at work so i need a replacement.....
> 
> 
> I cant decide if i should do a cheaper 1:1 replacement or go for an Nvidia Shield tablet which costs just under 2x more.
> ...



Must admit shield tempted me too, just depends on how much use you're liable to get use out of that game streaming.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 9, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Must admit shield tempted me too, just depends on how much use you're liable to get use out of that game streaming.



I have zero use for game streaming of lol, im just going to buy the tablet on its own


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 12, 2014)

Well my tablet miraculously turned up at work after being missing for 2 or 3 days. Someone handed it in which is crazy as that same morning i tried to buy a nvidia shield TWICE but my payment refused to go through. so somehow things worked out.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 18, 2014)

Both 680s are sold!!!! Time to migrate over to a Corsair 760T & H105 perhaps?  awwww man, I dunno what to get - I also want a pair of decent headphones. Corsair RGB K70 also looks good at the moment but its unlikely that i will get one. I cant really decide what i should do up next


----------



## RCoon (Nov 18, 2014)

New cases are always a shiny thing to look forward to, not 100% sure on the corsair headset though. There are a lot better quality headsets knocking around.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 18, 2014)

RCoon said:


> New cases are always a shiny thing to look forward to, not 100% sure on the corsair headset though. There are a lot better quality headsets knocking around.



When i said headphones i meant philips fidelio X1/100 or X2's. But x2's cost over £200


----------



## RCoon (Nov 18, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> When i said headphones i meant philips fidelio X1/100 or X2's. But x2's cost over £200



Whoops, reread it and realised. Fidelio's are nice. Open box kits are easy on the wallet. My coworker got some Grado RS2's for half RRP because it was openbox.
I want a new case too, been looking at the Phanteks Enthoo Evolv.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 18, 2014)

Its hard to find open box unless ebay


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 18, 2014)

Found one seller on ebay selling the X2's for under £200. However he only offers 28day returns. He claims its bnib though


----------



## RCoon (Nov 18, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Found one seller on ebay selling the X2's for under £200. However he only offers 28day returns. He claims its bnib though



That sounds awfully shiny and almost too good. But hey, 28 days protected, why the hell not?
I was considering that Enthoo Evolv, but now that beQuiet 800 is reviewed and thumbs upped, I'd consider one of those puppies too. Shame about the orange bits.

Also, this place has been almost desolate for ages. Almost as if it were just you me and Tats keeping it up  Where's @d1nky these days? I've been super busy with reviews. Should probably set aside a few minutes to keep this the best thread for UK technowizardry.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 18, 2014)

RCoon said:


> That sounds awfully shiny and almost too good. But hey, 28 days protected, why the hell not?
> I was considering that Enthoo Evolv, but now that beQuiet 800 is reviewed and thumbs upped, I'd consider one of those puppies too. Shame about the orange bits.
> 
> Also, this place has been almost desolate for ages. Almost as if it were just you me and Tats keeping it up  Where's @d1nky these days? I've been super busy with reviews. Should probably set aside a few minutes to keep this the best thread for UK technowizardry.



Nah, not gonna take the bait. CC needs paying off and the sooner i get that done then the sooner i can start having nice things again.

as for desolation, Im always floating about but i dont really post much no more.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 18, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Nah, not gonna take the bait. CC needs paying off and the sooner i get that done then the sooner i can start having nice things again.
> 
> as for desolation, Im always floating about but i dont really post much no more.



Oh damn, thought you paid the CC off with booty from the 680 sales!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 18, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Oh damn, thought you paid the CC off with booty from the 680 sales!



nope  unfortunately i owe the bank a lot more then that. I fell on hard times man!


and yeah.... I say hard times but a wild 27" monitor & GTX970s appear....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 21, 2014)

Anyone got a spare 480-512GB SSD they can part with?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 22, 2014)

Nvm.... I just bought an amazon openbox Crucial MX100 512 for £142 - Not a HUGE saving mind you as the RRP is £149. Gonna check it out on SSDlife when i get it hopefully its not been used


----------



## RCoon (Nov 22, 2014)

Yeah the mx100 makes SSD capacity look easy. Wish I had the money for the 512 model myself, most definitely need it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 22, 2014)

@RCoon yeah its crazy. I just needed an ssd to shift battlefield 4 onto as it hogs close to 60gb with all the expansions, so why not get a higher capacity and chuck some other games on there too


----------



## RCoon (Nov 22, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> why not get a higher capacity



Cause I'm poor


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 22, 2014)

Well i could be on holiday for the next 2-3weeks so no better time to get an ssd in


----------



## RCoon (Nov 22, 2014)

Ah nice, we should have another night on the town. Worcester is great for pubs, then we could invite @Tatty_One!


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 22, 2014)

Worcester is a sh*t hole


----------



## RCoon (Nov 22, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Worcester is a sh*t hole



Oh, well it was nicer than grantham, although no quite as good as Newark. London was great for food, although there were only one or two nice bars.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 22, 2014)

Why not see who is going and select a mid point, Grantham >>> London = Milton Keynes!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 22, 2014)

Im up for a meet. Though i ran into some trouble getting holiday my managers on some personal leave and he wont talk about whats going on or any of the other managers for that matter. Ive still put in a request though so we'll see how it goes - If it all goes to plan i'll be sipping sangria by Tuesday.

How much was ticket to Grantham? I think id fit right in seeing as I come from a place with 'Ham in it


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 22, 2014)

Leicester is on the main line outta London I think and just down the A46 from the Coon's neck of the woods.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 22, 2014)

Not sure if correct but its gonna cost me £39 for a train to leicester


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 22, 2014)

Also, I came home today to find this....



Spoiler













One of the builders who was doing our loft conversion tripped up and put his foot through the ceiling of my bedroom right above where my PC is, However - that didnt stop my mum turning into a life size ROOMBA bot and sweeping all the stuff i had on my desk into bags and stor-boxes

So far, my PC is intact and so is my alcohol collection. If something is missing or damaged then i will make the builder comp me £200 outright.


This shit happened while i was at work and my dad didnt message or call me because he didnt want me to worry... to which i then responded: If your dad (His dad/my grandpapy who is currently hospitalised due to a severe stroke) suddenly kicked the bucket while he was at work, wouldnt he liked to be informed???

Obviously he wasnt impressed but he got the point. my PC is worth at least around two grand give or take a few hundred here n there. Ive invested a lot of my wages into this thing and the last thing i need is not to be told when its been involved in an accident which could potentially see it written off for good.


This thing is my pride and joy....


----------



## RCoon (Nov 22, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im up for a meet. Though i ran into some trouble getting holiday my managers on some personal leave and he wont talk about whats going on or any of the other managers for that matter. Ive still put in a request though so we'll see how it goes - If it all goes to plan i'll be sipping sangria by Tuesday.
> 
> How much was ticket to Grantham? I think id fit right in seeing as I come from a place with 'Ham in it



Come to Newark instead, I'll be moving there on the 22nd December (bye bye Grantham), so I'll have a spare room for you to stay overnight in if you please (show, spare towels, PC to play on etc). Plus we have a bunch of awesome pubs, and I'll be a richer man on the 23rd December too. @Tatty_One is also most welcome, told my partner about you guys.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 22, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Come to Newark instead, I'll be moving there on the 22nd December (bye bye Grantham), so I'll have a spare room for you to stay overnight in if you please (show, spare towels, PC to play on etc). Plus we have a bunch of awesome pubs, and I'll be a richer man on the 23rd December too. @Tatty_One is also most welcome, told my partner about you guys.



newark-on-trent?? or Newark North Gate? Anyhoo.... a return is gonna cost £65  I guess Tatty's gonna be buying the first round ;p


----------



## RCoon (Nov 22, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> newark-on-trent?? or Newark North Gate? Anyhoo.... a return is gonna cost £65  I guess Tatty's gonna be buying the first round ;p



Newark Castle


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 22, 2014)

Still quoting me £64 for return ticket, i may as well buy a single ticket for £14.50 then another for the return for £19.50 providing there are seats available


----------



## RCoon (Nov 22, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Still quoting me £64 for return ticket, i may as well buy a single ticket for £14.50 then another for the return for £19.50 providing there are seats available



It's not overly busy. But yeah, sometime after christmas I'm free, I'll ask my partner if she minds you hitting up the spare room for the night. Her parents are ex-brewers so they're big beer drinkers.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 22, 2014)

I guess i better barricade the room then if i plan on staying, I mainly drink spirits


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 23, 2014)

Jumped on an amazon warehouse openbox for some Philips Fidelio X1/00's - it was £125 last night but this morning it was £123.50 or something and quite a lot of the 'original box - damaged packaging' ones had already been sold, leaving only the ones with slight cosmetic damages. Bought the last 'original box - damaged packaging' openbox & also got a modmic coming in from MASSDROP since modmic was charging $61 in total to have it shipped to me here in the UK.

I think the modmic is well overpriced for what it is, but i needed a mic with a mute switch as im too lazy to bind a finger to push to talk.


::EDIT::

oh, and happy christmas to me i guess


----------



## LaytonJnr (Nov 23, 2014)

Anyone want a 120GB Kingston Fury SSD for £34? These went really quick, but you might be able to catch some if you get on the waiting list.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 23, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Jumped on an amazon warehouse openbox for some Philips Fidelio X1/00's - it was £125 last night but this morning it was £123.50 or something and quite a lot of the 'original box - damaged packaging' ones had already been sold, leaving only the ones with slight cosmetic damages. Bought the last 'original box - damaged packaging' openbox & also got a modmic coming in from MASSDROP since modmic was charging $61 in total to have it shipped to me here in the UK.
> 
> I think the modmic is well overpriced for what it is, but i needed a mic with a mute switch as im too lazy to bind a finger to push to talk.
> 
> ...



Newark North gate is the station, partner said it's closer to the house than the castle station. Let me know what dates you're free and we'll organise


----------



## Finners (Nov 23, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Anyone want a 120GB Kingston Fury SSD for £34? These went really quick, but you might be able to catch some if you get on the waiting list.



Thought about it but the IOPS are terrible.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Nov 23, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> also got a modmic coming in from MASSDROP since modmic was charging $61 in total to have it shipped to me here in the UK.
> 
> I think the modmic is well overpriced for what it is, but i needed a mic with a mute switch as im too lazy to bind a finger to push to talk.



Is there an estimated time for delivery? I might get a ModMic myself.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 23, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Newark North gate is the station, partner said it's closer to the house than the castle station. Let me know what dates you're free and we'll organise



I'll see how it goes. It might not happen until closer to the 10th but its all up in the air at the moment as i have no idea how many days i have for leave, one minute they're telling me its 15.6days then the next theyre telling me 7days.




LaytonJnr said:


> Is there an estimated time for delivery? I might get a ModMic myself.



No ETA yet, but i wll let you know as soon as its on its way.  In total it cost $47 - if youre gonna get it definitely get it from MassDrop. I normally dont bother with MassDrop usually purely for the reason that there isnt too much difference between the price in the UK and the price in the US after the cost of shipping is added - we're talking around £10 or less. No point waiting 2-3weeks to have something delivered for £8 less.

In the case of the modmic though, they arent sold in the UK so the only place to get it is off an ebay merchant, directly from Antlion themselves or sites like MassDrop. The only thing that comes close is the V-Moda BoomPro mic and for £25 they're more or less in the same ballpark.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 23, 2014)

Snowball iCE is cheaper and better (cardiod condenser mic)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 23, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Snowball iCE is cheaper and better (cardiod condenser mic)



£45.38 on Amazon - $47 coverts to £30 (inc shipping)

I did look at it though. but - blue yeti and all that stuff, but none of them had a mute switch/button. I did consider the Samson Meteor but again price was too high.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 23, 2014)

don't want to start a war or something, what browser are you guys using? I'm having massive issues with FF on my pc atm massive 3gb mem leaks and flash crashing every 12 mins or something


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 23, 2014)

@Bo$$ Chrome+Cyberfox


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 24, 2014)

Got the new SSD in - Looks liked i lucked out. the SSD has only been powered on *ONCE* for 1hr. Who ever had it previously must of only wanted it for testing purposes. SSDlife is reporting at least 9years of usage before it cops out


----------



## RCoon (Nov 24, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Got the new SSD in - Looks liked i lucked out. the SSD has only been powered on *ONCE* for 1hr. Who ever had it previously must of only wanted it for testing purposes. SSDlife is reporting at least 9years of usage before it cops out



Yeah, pretty sure those things last for about 2 Petabytes worth of datawriting before they die.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 24, 2014)

Ok crazy (not so crazy) question.  Crazy because I cannot find a straight answer online from HMRC.  My wife is going to NYC next week for a holiday with her mum.  If she buys, let's say a gfx card from Microcenter for her own use, does she need to pay any tax on it when she returns.  Also, if it is a gift and she has transported it herself - does it need import duty?  I know if it was posted from US to UK, it get's import duty and tax but if she buys it and transports it herself - what's the deal?

And if that's not enough, if my wife picked up a couple of GFX cards from a mutual friend and she brought them back as a gift (for which no financial transaction took place) what happens then?

Answers soon - might upgrade


----------



## RCoon (Nov 24, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> let's say a gfx card from Microcenter for her own use, does she need to pay any tax on it when she returns. Also, if it is a gift and she has transported it herself - does it need import duty?



No, pack it in your suitcases and walk it through. Last time I got stopped in customs they couldn't care less. I've also walked through customs with about 20 litres of beer, and the customs guy couldnt be bothered so ushered me through.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 25, 2014)

I walked through Customs with five or six 250GB SSDs and Customs didnt care - thats like £600-650's worth of SSD. Either im retardedly rich or i plan to sell them


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 25, 2014)

anybody interested in doing a cultural exchange?

40 ounce bottle of malt liquor for 1 bottle of Buckfast lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 25, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> anybody interested in doing a cultural exchange?
> 
> 40 ounce bottle of malt liquor for 1 bottle of Buckfast lol



I believe we have a deal. Mr Anderson......


----------



## RCoon (Nov 25, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> 1 bottle of Buckfast



I have no idea what that is. Is it delicious?
I ordered myself a 75cl bottle of Lindisfarne mead yesterday however 

Also, anyone got a Turion 64 X2 TL-64 knocking around? Also in need of a 2GB DDR2 laptop memory module.

In other news, sisters Athon 64 3800 machine borked. Don't know what it is. Randomly powers off. Repasted the whole thing, reseated everythings, all cables. The thing is a patchwork, running random parts I got from old OEM machine from 2004 at work. Currently about to replace the GPU with a NX7300LE and replace the nameless PSU with my beQuiet L8 630W modular. No idea if it's the PSU that's bust, the GPU, or even just a totally fudged CPU. Don't think it's the CPU though, idling around 38 degrees. Got into safemode and it's fine, the second I went to go to Event Viewer it "clicks" the power off.

Really don't want to just give them the 630W PSU, but it's all I got...


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 25, 2014)

Buckfast is a tonic wine made by Irish monks.

slogan on the bottle is "Buckfast get you Fu*ked fast"

I was only kidding lol

I just wanted to streak the UK Clubhouse


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 25, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I have no idea what that is. Is it delicious?



loooool.

Buckfast, although not made in my country is our most renowned fighting fuel.  In your pleasant land you have what you call chavs.  We have what we call neds (also known as 'bams' in their own tongue).  The favoured fighting mixture for our Glasgow bam is a heady mix of low grade cannabis with copious amounts of Buckfast 'Tonic Wine'.  Made by the monks, the bottle of putrid brown stuff surely does bring forth the devil.  It is vile, cheap and made for the lowest common denominator.

At least, in Scotland, that's how it's pretty much universally viewed.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 25, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> Buckfast is a tonic wine made by Irish monks.
> 
> slogan on the bottle is "Buckfast get you Fu*ked fast"
> 
> ...



Gotta try that... I've had some naturally fermented beer from some monks in Bruges, they leave it to mature for 6 months too. Tastes pretty damn weird if you ask me, but almost as strong as wine.



the54thvoid said:


> It is vile, cheap and made for the lowest common denominator.



Ah, so our chav's version of White Lightning then.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 25, 2014)

oh no Buckfast is supposed to be terrible lol

do they have something in England that is equivalent to a 40 ounce beer or Buckfast?


----------



## RCoon (Nov 25, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> oh no Buckfast is supposed to be terrible lol
> 
> do they have something in England that is equivalent to a 40 ounce beer or Buckfast?



White Lightning. Probably not as strong, but cheaper, and just generally the cheapest and worst tasting cider ever devised by man. Comes in enormous plastic bottles.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Nov 25, 2014)

The 512GB version of the Crucial MX100 SSD is about to go on sale on Amazon, if people are interested.

Will update in a few minutes with pricing.

EDIT: The price is £120, and they've pretty much gone within a minute of the sale starting.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 25, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> The 512GB version of the Crucial MX100 SSD is about to go on sale on Amazon, if people are interested.
> 
> Will update in a few minutes with pricing.
> 
> EDIT: The price is £120, and they've pretty much gone within a minute of the sale starting.



100% claimed already


----------



## LaytonJnr (Nov 25, 2014)

RCoon said:


> 100% claimed already



There's still a waiting list option I believe, if people don't buy the product in the next 15 minutes. These Lightning Deals go so flipping fast though!

EDIT: I'll sit on the waitlist, and if anyone wants one, PM in the next few minutes. There's no guarantee there'll be any left though.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 25, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> There's still a waiting list option I believe, if people don't buy the product in the next 15 minutes. These Lightning Deals go so flipping fast though!
> 
> EDIT: I'll sit on the waitlist, and if anyone wants one, PM in the next few minutes.



Heh, they had the 256 on for £59 (£8 more than the 128) yesterday. I'd have bought it if I had money.

Seen the link wording on that Amazon URL? Unfortunate word generation:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00KFAGCUM/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 25, 2014)

I used to drink these when I was a teenager. 

it's like three 12 ounce beers in a bottle and they vary in price from $1.50-$12 so you can imagine how terrible they taste lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 25, 2014)

512GB Crucial MX100 went for £122 in an amazon flash deal.... And i paid £142 for an open box... fml


----------



## Finners (Nov 25, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Ok crazy (not so crazy) question.  Crazy because I cannot find a straight answer online from HMRC.  My wife is going to NYC next week for a holiday with her mum.  If she buys, let's say a gfx card from Microcenter for her own use, does she need to pay any tax on it when she returns.  Also, if it is a gift and she has transported it herself - does it need import duty?  I know if it was posted from US to UK, it get's import duty and tax but if she buys it and transports it herself - what's the deal?
> 
> And if that's not enough, if my wife picked up a couple of GFX cards from a mutual friend and she brought them back as a gift (for which no financial transaction took place) what happens then?
> 
> Answers soon - might upgrade



If it's more than £390 worth you are meant to declare it and pay import duty on the whole value. Don't forget the sales tax in New York as well which is 7%. All in all you don't save that much. 

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/customs/arriving/arrivingnoneu.htm#1

Obviously your looking at a 980, just compared newegg to overclockers on an asus model and the price was almost identical


----------



## RCoon (Nov 26, 2014)

EE just called, in the middle of me sorting out a 6th form course booklet for senior management. I told them I was at work, instead of saying OK, the woman said "It's OK, I'll be quick. As you're a long standing customer we have some deals..." to which I replied, no, I'm at work, call later. She then CARRIED ON. Do these people not understand we all can't just sit about on the phone?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 26, 2014)

@RCoon i had the same thing from Three. They tried to sell me a tablet or mobile broadband stuffs. 

Told the guy i ad an LG tablet i was happy with but he kept saying it wasnt an ipad... Anyhoo, since he couldn't sell me a tablet he tried to me mifi. Again its something i dont need as i have unlimited tethering as part of my tariff and i explained that. 

Akward silence ensued before he just said "ok" and hung up


----------



## LaytonJnr (Nov 26, 2014)

It seems that the only computer-related deals that Amazon's currently doing in their Black Friday sales are SSDs. Although I did see a pair of Philips wireless headphones for £39 (a saving of 66%).

If anyone's interested, the Samsung 840 EVO 250GB SSD will be on sale at 3:40pm - managed to see this deal in time to give people pre-warning.

EDIT - £73.00 at Amazon


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 26, 2014)

Crucial is offloading their SSDs cheap as chips, any reason?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 26, 2014)

Fourstaff said:


> Crucial is offloading their SSDs cheap as chips, any reason?



Excess stock i guess... though, they arent that cheap on Crucials own website. I guess Amazon are trying to shift stock so they have more space in their warehouses for new stock for the coming new year.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 27, 2014)

@RCoon and all, been busy as hell lately. working, driving and paying off bills. Got no PC atm, its ironic as my tpu hwbot facebook page has exploded with likes. (over 150 in 2 weeks!)

I havent had time to even miss having a gaming rig, seen farcry 4 and that advanced warfare advertised makes me want a new one though. But christmas and bills will make that wait! even borrowed an xbox 360 off my bro but not had time to use it.

Other than that im all good, my cars my main hobby now :/


----------



## RCoon (Nov 30, 2014)

Getting the cat into the Christmas spirit


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 30, 2014)

Rocking Chair.....

Next stop is a porch and a shotgun.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 30, 2014)

kitties!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 30, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Getting the cat into the Christmas spirit


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 30, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


>



I think I'm tripping on acid the government must have slipped into my milk....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 1, 2014)

Since the loft is gonna be my bedroom once the conversions done, Im trying to plan out how to network stuff up. Part of me wants to jump on the Wireless AC boat and get a wireless AC supported access point and have everything pretty much run wirelessly instead of having cables run all over the room or just have things hooked up via powerline. Im trying to minimise the amount of cable clutter.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 1, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Since the loft is gonna be my bedroom once the conversions done, Im trying to plan out how to network stuff up. Part of me wants to jump on the Wireless AC boat and get a wireless AC supported access point and have everything pretty much run wirelessly instead of having cables run all over the room or just have things hooked up via powerline. Im trying to minimise the amount of cable clutter.



AC has the potential for 1300mbps bandwidth if you get an access point that has two Ethernet ports for throughput. But they might be pricey.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 1, 2014)

RCoon said:


> AC has the potential for 1300mbps bandwidth if you get an access point that has two Ethernet ports for throughput. But they might be pricey.



got a link?


----------



## RCoon (Dec 1, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> got a link?



Pretty much every modern AP developer has a model that has performance aggregation (they;re all £300+). For personal use, look at the UniFi AC AP, it's the cheapest AP with performance aggregation (1300mbps via 2 cables).
http://linitx.com/product/ubiquiti-unifi-uap-ac-1300mbps-80211ac-24ghz5ghz-access-point/13806

You will need a 3x3 spacial stream wireless card in your PC in order to get the full bandwidth. I recommend if you go for a cheap wireless router, make sure it's 3x3, and get yourself a 3x3 wireless card. That's the best way to get bandwidth without performance aggregation, you'll just top out at around 833mbps link speed on normal access points.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 1, 2014)

I think i will just stick to powerline for that price....

My wifi is mainly for portable devices like smartphones, tablets & occasionally mine or a guests laptop when they visit.

I think i will shift the same setup upstairs then decide what i need if i need to make changes.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 1, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think i will just stick to powerline for that price....
> 
> My wifi is mainly for portable devices like smartphones, tablets & occasionally mine or a guests laptop when they visit.
> 
> I think i will shift the same setup upstairs then decide what i need if i need to make changes.



yeah, I prefer using 500mb powerline kits too.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2014)

@RCoon i mainly use a 600mb powerline kit as that has a gigabit Ethernet port on it instead of a 10/100mbs port. honestly cant wait to get moved in!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 2, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Rocking Chair.....
> 
> Next stop is a porch and a shotgun.


I have the shotgun, can anyone contribute a decent porch?


----------



## RCoon (Dec 2, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> I have the shotgun, can anyone contribute a decent porch?



I have the tools at my disposal to build said porch, however I have none of the skills required!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I have the tools at my disposal to build said porch, however I have none of the skills required!



I kinda do, i was actually supposed to be a joiner when i left school


----------



## RCoon (Dec 2, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I kinda do, i was actually supposed to be a joiner when i left school



What happened? PC Games ruined your career opportunities? I was supposed to go and do an English degree , instead I spent 12 months playing Diablo II and CS 1.6. Now I work in IT.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2014)

RCoon said:


> What happened? PC Games ruined your career opportunities? I was supposed to go and do an English degree , instead I spent 12 months playing Diablo II and CS 1.6. Now I work in IT.



My love for wrecking school computers got the better of me and i wanted to learn how to fix them. I was only gonna take 1 year of IT engineering but i ended up doin 3 or 4 years.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2014)

@RCoon Check out this band and see if you like











they have an 80s synth sound but its like modern pop/industrial similar to nightcall my Kavinsky










Most of the tracks by T.B.M reminds me of TRON for some reason.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 3, 2014)

Doin a bit of late night surfin and came across this....










Its amazing to see how posh & becks were back then compared to now. Posh was having the time of her life in this interview but these days she seems all serious like and I havent seen her smile like she has in this video for a very very long time. Becks is kind of the same. In a way you could say that they matured or 'grew up' They both seemed to have lost that bubbly & childish part of their personalities which is a real shame


----------



## MightyMission (Dec 4, 2014)

she looks lovely there, a bit of life in her.
On a total tangent, I've ordered a Huawei Honor 6 (smartphone), it should be here tomorrow, i'm so excited!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 4, 2014)

MightyMission said:


> she looks lovely there, a bit of life in her.
> On a total tangent, I've ordered a Huawei Honor 6 (smartphone), it should be here tomorrow, i'm so excited!



Should have waited for an Oppo Find 7/7A - Amazon are now doing pre-orders for that phone and its fucking amazing


----------



## MightyMission (Dec 4, 2014)

do you know, I ordered the honor 6 from china about 6 months ago and had such a mare with it..i didn't realise I couldn't use the TDD version in UK, so I sent it back and its only now that it's available in the FDD format in the UK that I want to give it another shot,,though they're still selling on ebay for more than i paid so maybe the oppo or one+two might be an option if I still cant get to grips with the honor.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 4, 2014)

I Pre-ordered the Find 7 directly from Oppo as they were discounting and giving away free accessories with it. It was definitely the international version i ordered and Its working fine with Three & EE. I know there were Non-Euro/International ones that some people had bought off ebay too that didnt work with 4G in the UK. very good handset for the price. The only downside for some people is that it is a bit of a phablet - Its around the size of a Note 3


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 5, 2014)

Well..... It was a long uphill struggle to get my holiday sorted out - but Im pretty much off for the ENTIRE month now so have some booty on me!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 5, 2014)

added some ram to my FS thread

I really need the money to pay some bills lol


----------



## RCoon (Dec 5, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> added some ram to my FS thread
> 
> I really need the money to pay some bills lol



Cracking ram if I do say so myself


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 5, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Cracking ram if I do say so myself



Buy my ram - you know you want to   

your brother called. He said he needed some awesome rams for his PC


----------



## RCoon (Dec 5, 2014)

H


FreedomEclipse said:


> Buy my ram - you know you want to
> 
> your brother called. He said he needed some awesome rams for his PC



Hah, already got that ram and bro is running some 1866 gear


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 6, 2014)

Heres just a real basic layout of the new room i made in MS Paint



Spoiler












Right now im using an Edimax AP which feeds into a 5-port gigabit switch where i connect it up to the internet (via powerline) NAS & PC with 1 port spare to for a laptop or any other device that needs a hardwire.

Im trying to streamline the whole thing without throwing too much money at it. I asked for a wall socket to be placed in the small storage area and the wall behind me where i will be sitting at my PC desk and i was gonna put my NAS and printer there but mum had her own idea (as always) and told the builders not to do it despite her asking me what i wanted because its going to be *my* room


Colors signify a double wall socket.

What i may do is buy one of these:



Spoiler











The wifi one can be placed either just in front of the bathroom for optimum coverage of the lower level of the house or i can plug it into one of the wall sockets around my bed and use a short patch cable to hook it up to a hub where I can hook up my NAS and my PC to....

Alternatively Ive got so many fucking wall sockets around my PC that i can just plug my PC into a powerline via a 1.5m or 2m network cable and then decide how to set the rest up.... Because I honestly dont know..... Sadly because the TP-Link is an AV500, it wont play nice with my AV600 powerline adapters which is a real shame.

Also alternative - I could hook the wifi powerline to one of the wallsockets below my PC desk and have my PC hook up to the net from there.


Ive got to find a way where i dont have to drag Network cables around though - I want a tidy look and not a mass of cables....


Any networking guru's care to share how they would make this work?


----------



## RCoon (Dec 8, 2014)

£250 for a 970 windforce 3 GPU today only on Ebuyer
http://www.ebuyer.com/667937-gigaby...-dual-dvi-hdmi-3-displayport-gv-n970wf3oc-4gd


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> £250 for a 970 windforce 3 GPU today only on Ebuyer
> http://www.ebuyer.com/667937-gigaby...-dual-dvi-hdmi-3-displayport-gv-n970wf3oc-4gd



If i only had time to play games


----------



## RCoon (Dec 12, 2014)

@Tatty_One that profile picture is one of the best you've had


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 12, 2014)

RCoon said:


> @Tatty_One that profile picture is one of the best you've had



Its also breaking forum rules somewhat. ive been pulled over before about using the word 'shit' in avatars or sigs, its all to do with the fact that there are squeakers who use these forums and not just adults


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 13, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its also breaking forum rules somewhat. ive been pulled over before about using the word 'shit' in avatars or sigs, its all to do with the fact that there are squeakers who use these forums and not just adults


But your use of the word is as a profanity, my avatar has some context as its a condition of my bowels


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 13, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> But your use of the word is as a profanity, my avatar has some context as its a condition of my bowels



dem loopholes


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 13, 2014)

*Context* is king!  If someone tells you something and you reply "Bollocks" then it's inflammatory, if you say to someone you just got kicked in the "Bollocks" then it's not


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hello people,hope everyone is doing well 
Looks like im be moving back to desktop next month, can't stand working on the laptop anymore haha.
Will be looking into recommendations on components closer date but for now would a GTX970 be a good future proof card to get? Also would it fit the NZXT source Elite 210?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 13, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> Hello people,hope everyone is doing well
> Looks like im be moving back to desktop next month, can't stand working on the laptop anymore haha.
> Will be looking into recommendations on components closer date but for now would a GTX970 be a good future proof card to get? Also would it fit the NZXT source Elite 210?



you might as well wait until a fully unlocked 'Haswell' is released next year. I think it will be around Q1 or at the latest Q2 since the GTX960s are coming around Jan/Feb. You should have no problem fitting a 980 inside that case as its around the same length as a 6950


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 14, 2014)

Depends how much the new Haswell going cost as i am on budget as i haven't really decided on CPU.Though i probably won't be doing any overclocking and i was considering waiting for GTX960 but i will most likely go for GTX970 just because i never went for mid-high end graphics card ever. I've always gone for 8800GT,GTX460 768mb and GTX660 non ti.
The desktop will be using for programming and gaming only on 1080p,most likely be playing dragon age inquisition,battlefield hardline,dark souls 2, evolve,dyling light etc.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 14, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> Depends how much the new Haswell going cost as i am on budget as i haven't really decided on CPU.Though i probably won't be doing any overclocking and i was considering waiting for GTX960 but i will most likely go for GTX970 just because i never went for mid-high end graphics card ever. I've always gone for 8800GT,GTX460 768mb and GTX660 non ti.
> The desktop will be using for programming and gaming only on 1080p,most likely be playing dragon age inquisition,battlefield hardline,dark souls 2, evolve,dyling light etc.



then just go for a 970 and be done with it. Do you still have the 660 lying around?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 14, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> then just go for a 970 and be done with it. Do you still have the 660 lying around?


Nah i sold it in July when i got my laptop along with other components.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 14, 2014)

crap. I got a friend with an 660 and he could do with one for SLi. there are a few on ebay but they seem to be so overpriced


----------



## R00kie (Dec 14, 2014)

Bought myself this beauty for my birthday the other week. Can't be any happier, the picture is crisp and clean, the backlight doesn't bleed and it's pretty fast for an IPS panel.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 14, 2014)

@gdallsk that looks like a 29" monitor


----------



## RCoon (Dec 14, 2014)

Waiting for this to be in full supply and back to RRP (£550) for reviews next year
https://pcmonitors.info/philips/philips-bdm4065uc-40-inch-uhd-4k-monitor/


----------



## R00kie (Dec 14, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @gdallsk that looks like a 29" monitor



And in fact it is.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 14, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Waiting for this to be in full supply and back to RRP (£550) for reviews next year
> https://pcmonitors.info/philips/philips-bdm4065uc-40-inch-uhd-4k-monitor/



Dont forget youre gettin me one for christmas rite?


----------



## RCoon (Dec 14, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Dont forget youre gettin me one for christmas rite?



Heh, yeah, need to upgrade the bedroom TV too. Gettin' tired of the little 21" unknown brand piece of crap! Front room TV isn't even a Smart TV either, and Samsung AllShare works nicely for streaming movies from my PC. Just looking to upgrade the panels in the house once my shiny new car arrives.


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 18, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Heh, yeah, need to upgrade the bedroom TV too. Gettin' tired of the little 21" unknown brand piece of crap! Front room TV isn't even a Smart TV either, and Samsung AllShare works nicely for streaming movies from my PC. Just looking to upgrade the panels in the house once my shiny new car arrives.



wouldn't bother with a smart tv just get one of those boxes so you don't have to throw out the tv once they stop updating the apps and things start to not work


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 18, 2014)

@RCoon - I heard you were using AV200 powerline kits in your house....


How fast is your internet and whats your total throughput via speedtest.net?

I bought me some AV500s which arrived today and they perform more or less the same as my AV600's when it comes to internet. Im hitting 75-78mbps while the AV200 trendnet kit i have lying around struggles to hit 65mbps  

Im on BT Infinity 100mb fiber


----------



## RCoon (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah switching to the 3 port Gigabit adapters next week, better throughput, and turns one gigabit port into 3 if I need multiple devices downstairs.

The AV 200's give me my full 84Mbit connection, but file transfers cap at about 12 MBytes


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 19, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Yeah switching to the 3 port Gigabit adapters next week, better throughput, and turns one gigabit port into 3 if I need multiple devices downstairs.
> 
> The AV 200's give me my full 84Mbit connection, but file transfers cap at about 12 MBytes



could you do me a speedtest screenie??


----------



## RCoon (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh, apparently I'm only hitting 70MBits. That's with the first wave of 200Mbit adapters


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 19, 2014)

Alright.... Looks like these trendnets are junks lol


----------



## RCoon (Dec 19, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Alright.... Looks like these trendnets are junks lol



What cable you using? I think I ran some Cat 6, but Cat5e would do it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 19, 2014)

was using Cat6.

both the AV600s and AV500s hit the same speed when surfing interwebs.... Not tried data transfer just yet but Ive had my NAS turned off for a while


----------



## RCoon (Dec 19, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> was using Cat6.
> 
> both the AV600s and AV500s hit the same speed



Fair game, are these the one's you've got:
http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B00K3FEC4C/?tag=tec053-21
I was going to buy those next week for my setup.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 19, 2014)

Well I needed a passthrough so instead of buying a kit i bought a standard av500 nano and a passthrough one








wont really know how good data transfers are until ive moved into the loft which probably wont be until next year.

::EDIT::

actually i might set my NAS up upstairs just for testing to see how fast it transfers, will get around to it once the builders are done with their shit


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 19, 2014)

Guys, I'm cuurrently rocking a 768MB GTX 460, whats best card for around £100 from either camp I can replace it with?

Thinking at R9 270 http://www.scan.co.uk/products/2gb-...hz-boost-925mhz-1280-streams-dp-dvi-hdmi-plus

Not bad for £109, can anyone beat this for the same price??


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 20, 2014)

There are a few used GTX660 around that price range NDMK and i just bought Coolermaster Devastator mouse+keyboard bundle from scan today. Slowly get some small pieces for my new rig.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 21, 2014)

as a guy whose been hitting the gym 1hr everyday since my holiday started....






It takes guts to sign up and go to a gym when you've got a bit of a belly. your stamina is probably that of a snail and you're panting like a dog left in a car on a hot day - Not cool. But at least being at the gym youre making an active effort to change your lifestyle. 


Bein a bit porky myself I could do with the exercise but what annoys me most is when i see people tapping away on their eyephones while sitting on an exercise bike or treadmill and going at a crazily slow speed for 5mins before you switch to the rowing machine before you half heartedly pull a few times before leaving the premises. It gets me very annoyed, Youre here to work up a sweat not have a game of thumb war with your phone.

people like the guy in the picture should be encouraged to keep them motivated not made fun of.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 21, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Yeah switching to the 3 port Gigabit adapters next week, better throughput, and turns one gigabit port into 3 if I need multiple devices downstairs.
> 
> The AV 200's give me my full 84Mbit connection, but file transfers cap at about 12 MBytes




Tell me if that 3 port acts as a gigabit switch rolled into one.... Im not sure if im asking a stupid question here.....


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 21, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> as a guy whose been hitting the gym 1hr everyday since my holiday started....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep this sort of sh*t i hate too and its worst when girls do it,i remember posting something similar about my early results and i got insulted by it. While i was trying provide some inspiration/motivation to everyone that its possible. The girl that did mock me struck karma though since she wanted lose weight and now being in Uni she put on even more weight,it made me laugh but same time feel bad.
My latest progress shot to compare when i started.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 21, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Tell me if that 3 port acts as a gigabit switch rolled into one.... Im not sure if im asking a stupid question here.....



I'm hoping it does, I see no normal reason why each of them should have 3 sockets each. Unless each socket is only a direct line to the  next socket in a similar large position. That would be frustrating... 



kurosagi01 said:


> Yep this sort of sh*t i hate too and its worst when girls do it,i remember posting something similar about my early results and i got insulted by it. While i was trying provide some inspiration/motivation to everyone that its possible. The girl that did mock me struck karma though since she wanted lose weight and now being in Uni she put on even more weight,it made me laugh but same time feel bad.
> My latest progress shot to compare when i started.



Shit dude, nice work! I've had to start taking fish oil tablets. The last 4 mile run I did before work finished for the holidays was fine, then I went to kneel down shortly after and could hear the cartilage in my knee crunching and tearing. Haven't been able to get on a treadmill since :/


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 21, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I'm hoping it does, I see no normal reason why each of them should have 3 sockets each. Unless each socket is only a direct line to the  next socket in a similar large position. That would be frustrating...
> 
> 
> 
> Shit dude, nice work! I've had to start taking fish oil tablets. The last 4 mile run I did before work finished for the holidays was fine, then I went to kneel down shortly after and could hear the cartilage in my knee crunching and tearing. Haven't been able to get on a treadmill since :/



Thanks man i've mainly been lifting weights and eating lot less than i used too,eating bit more healthier now aswell,drinking loads of water aswell and taking supplements. Though i think when i was training with my Uni american football team in my first year it helped speed up my metabolism since the training goes for like 3-4hours non stop two times a week.

The problem i see with people wanting to lose weight is they are impatient to see results and expect to get results in space of a month or something,losing weight and gaining weight is a slow race and people don't want keep at it for 6+months or something to actually see results, this what i learnt after going through the process myself.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 21, 2014)

Where's everyone at?


kurosagi01 said:


> There are a few used GTX660 around that price range NDMK and i just bought Coolermaster Devastator mouse+keyboard bundle from scan today. Slowly get some small pieces for my new rig.


From what I've seen isnt the R9 270 slightly better/the same performance as a 660? regardless I pulled the trigger on it and it was delivered this morning, literally just installed it now, not digging this gaming evolved bollocks from AMD thibk I'll get rid of that straight away unless theres any reason to keep it?

Well done on the weight loss man, thats dedication, and you are right it's a long term thing, no such thing as a quick fix


----------



## RCoon (Dec 21, 2014)

I was going to ask all you guys if you wanted to come to a housewarming. UK guys of all ages are welcome (that includes you @Tatty_One ), there are two beds, for the two people who have to travel farthest (possible @FreedomEclipse as he'd be travelling down from london). I haven't arranged a date yet, as I'd like to see who would be interested and what day you guys would be free. @d1nky if he's around, @marsey99 , @NdMk2o1o and whomever else would be interested. More than likely spend the evening out at some of the good pubs in Newark, we've got a specialty burger restaurant and a million other nice places should you want to eat.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 21, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> Yep this sort of sh*t i hate too and its worst when girls do it,i remember posting something similar about my early results and i got insulted by it. While i was trying provide some inspiration/motivation to everyone that its possible. The girl that did mock me struck karma though since she wanted lose weight and now being in Uni she put on even more weight,it made me laugh but same time feel bad.
> My latest progress shot to compare when i started.



I was never as big as 2012, im closer to your 2014 but im still getting called fat by my mother lol...... 

I come home from work, being out with friends or leave my room to make a cup of tea and she starts going off on how see saw some fat dude on the bus who took up an entire double seat or "oh i saw a guy that was as tall as you, he was pretty slim and he was so handsome - you too could be that handsome if you slimmed down"

Its been like this for so many years I dont waste my breath even telling her to shut the fuck up anymore lol I just blank her.


The problem with my mum is she nitpicky about the smallest thing and she will go on and on and on and on and on about it - she would conversate with you even if you dont talk back or appear to be listening to her. The way she talks is also quite poisonous as well kinda like spiteful or something. she talks down to people but she doesnt understand why its wrong because shes just pointing something out (nitpicking....) me and my dad dont really pay her much attention or take her seriously anymore cuz we cant have a proper conversation with her.

she lives in her own little world.


----------



## vega22 (Dec 21, 2014)

that sounds like a great excuse for a lan!!!!!

depending on the when might be an issue for me as my woman is about to have an op on her knee early next month. thats going to put her out of action for a number of weeks which means i have to be mum and dad :s

i think the idea of a tpu uk meet up would be a great


----------



## RCoon (Dec 21, 2014)

marsey99 said:


> that sounds like a great excuse for a lan!!!!!
> 
> depending on the when might be an issue for me as my woman is about to have an op on her knee early next month. thats going to put her out of action for a number of weeks which means i have to be mum and dad :s
> 
> i think the idea of a tpu uk meet up would be a great



Sadly no LAN event, house is pretty damn small and fibre isn't hooked up yet. I guess it will probably be more of a booze up. The date is entirely up to who wants to go and what date is good for them.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 21, 2014)

As a gym manager I personally find the fit attractive people boring as fuck.  People juggling hectic lives and unsupportive family/friends are the most rewarding to work with. 
Weight loss tip of the day. It's all about the calories, nothing magical. Eat lots less, do a bit more.
Ta da..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 21, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> As a gym manager I personally find the fit attractive people boring as fuck.  People juggling hectic lives and unsupportive family/friends are the most rewarding to work with.
> Weight loss tip of the day. It's all about the calories, nothing magical. Eat lots less, do a bit more.
> Ta da..



whats the best workout for a 1hr H.I.I.T?

what i tend to do is jump on the exercise bike for 20-25mins, completely knacker myself, then jump on the rowing machine for 10-15mins and murder myself then if i havent burnt myself out completely i'll shift to lifting 50kgs on a seated rower or other weight lifting contraptions (lifting arms above heads - still seated...) and if im still not totally munted then i might do some crunches....

I never really make it to doing the crunches sadly.


and i dont take my time and ease myself into it - I totally thrash it otherwise it wouldnt be H.I.I.T


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 21, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> whats the best workout for a *1hr* H.I.I.T?



There's not really such a thing...

High Intensity Interval Training requires maximal effort for limited periods (1-2 minutes).  On the bike that would be sprinting at full pelt with a reasonable resistance for about a minute, then taking it easy for 30 seconds or so, rinse and repeat.  HIIT is all about reduced training times that is necessitated via the bodies actual energy systems not coping with the load.

It's like running a screaming bench mark on a gpu.  You'll run it for 1 clear run with artifacts before you pull it back from voltage doom.  The gpu itself will crash on a 2nd or 3rd run.  HIIT is like that - you go absolutely full pelt.  It's designed to thrash the Phospho-Creatine energy stores and a bit of blood sugar.  Any exercise maintained for more than 2-3 minutes cannot be classed (technically) as HIIT type.




FreedomEclipse said:


> what i tend to do is jump on the exercise bike for 20-25mins, completely knacker myself, then jump on the rowing machine for 10-15mins and murder myself then if i havent burnt myself out completely i'll shift to lifting 50kgs on a seated rower or other weight lifting contraptions (lifting arms above heads - still seated...) and if im still not totally munted then i might do some crunches....
> 
> I never really make it to doing the crunches sadly.
> 
> ...



I do zero crunches since that hernia surgery a year ago.  I still have a decent flat stomach.  Abdominal muscles work all the time, to focus on them is actually a waste.  Most of our body fat gets shoved down there, that's why we never notice our inherent structural 6 pack design - we all have 6 packs, they're just obscured by natural fat deposition.  Best ab work outs (unless you're a nutter) are generic full body routines.  A well stabilised chip up will develop the abs (it's the core muscles that stop you swinging).

As far as an exercise plan - anything that pushes you to near maximal effort for 20 minutes is awesome.  Follow that with a full body basic resistance routine (Squats, Chins, Dips, Press Ups - or their machine, free weight equivalents).  Depending on goals, you can fly through a circuit work out on that, 3-4 non-stop laps and then finish back on hard cardio for 15 mins to fat burn (because by this time your stored sugars are very low, so you will move to a fat burning energy system).

By all means, feel free to PM me for health and fitness advice (It's been my job for 20 years and I've studied Post Grad Sports Science at University).

And I just bought a 2nd GTX 780ti Classified on Ebay for £295.  Let's see if I've been stung


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 21, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I was never as big as 2012, im closer to your 2014 but im still getting called fat by my mother lol......
> 
> I come home from work, being out with friends or leave my room to make a cup of tea and she starts going off on how see saw some fat dude on the bus who took up an entire double seat or "oh i saw a guy that was as tall as you, he was pretty slim and he was so handsome - you too could be that handsome if you slimmed down"
> 
> ...


I weigh about 11.5 stone at this stage and i look lot slimmer in person than i do in my photos weirdly and my workout is always full on weight training.
Day 1 - Chest and Triceps
Day 2 - Back and Biceps
Day 3 - Shoulders
Day 4 - Legs
I try to hit all areas as possible and do compound exercise which is by far most effective and most rewarding after a good session and i try eat lot less than my "maintenance" calorie intake if you like. Its not really rocket science eat less than maintenance intake to keep your weight to lose it and to gain eat more. Also need factor in getting right nutritional value too.
Getting called fat is just a natural thing for asian parents to say isn't it,they're very critical with people physique and they say it in such casual manner lol. My parents think im too skinny now judging by how i look overall,face is lot more narrow or chiselled if you like and the double chin is not visible,legs a lot slimmer,chest is flat,see my boney shoulders lol and forearms and hands lot slimmer.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 21, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> I weigh about 11.5 stone at this stage and i look lot slimmer in person than i do in my photos weirdly and my workout is always full on weight training.
> Day 1 - Chest and Triceps
> Day 2 - Back and Biceps
> Day 3 - Shoulders
> ...



how tall are you?? you seem a good 5'8 or 5'9 though i cant be too certain.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 21, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> how tall are you?? you seem a good 5'8 or 5'9 though i cant be too certain.


Yeah im about that height 5'8-5'10 makes deadlifting and squats a lot easier to do than someone that's taller. Shorter range to cover.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 21, 2014)

Im about 5'11-6'0 and i think at one point i was 14 stone but ive probably dropped closer to 13 or just under now lol. I'll weigh myself a little later 

Since ive been on holiday for this entire month ive been to the gym for at least 1hr every day give or take the odd one or 2 days rest or go out with friends & watched what i ate a lot more closely. Before that i used to go gym 3 days a week but when youre working 40hrs a week, losing and extra 3hours off your days off just feels like forever.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 22, 2014)

I think I'm a little obsessive when it comes to weight loss, I weight aprox 65kg ~ 10stone and i still feel the urge to shed a few... but then again I'm pretty damn short


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 22, 2014)

speaking of weighing myself - Its 2.03am, nobody in the house is awake apart from me and the mice in the floorboards ;p time to go weigh in.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 22, 2014)

Gym 3-4 times a day is enough in my opinion with good few days rest. I always weight myself after using toilet in morning and Bo$$ i reckon you can probably put on few kg and bit of size if done correctly.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 23, 2014)

Finally pulled the trigger on a replacement for the reverent Dead Silence. Got the NZXT Source 340 on sale, arrives tomorrow! Not looking for fancy features, preferably something that will blend in and not draw too much attention.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 23, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on a replacement for the reverent Dead Silence. Got the NZXT Source 340 on sale, arrives tomorrow! Not looking for fancy features, preferably something that will blend in and not draw too much attention.


I'll be using the good old Source 310 Elite when i'll be rebuilding my desktop in January.
My new mouse and keyboard arrived in preparation for my new build





And also finally got some more protein powder for the upcoming year.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 23, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


>



It's my duty to tell you that's a total waste of money.....


----------



## RCoon (Dec 23, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> It's my duty to tell you that's a total waste of money.....



Tickles me everytime I hear a real health professional say that, especially when you see those fitness crazy beach body men inhaling whey protein like it's legal steroids.

As far as I could ever tell, it just made me gain fatty weight. Fish and lentils are vastly superior if it's protein you want. Plus you're getting your oils too for those joint problems that I've been developing


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 23, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> It's my duty to tell you that's a total waste of money.....


It's all matter of opinion "supplements" i get comments saying it does help and doesn't but i have been taking them for past 2 years as part of my diet and i feel i benefit from them and i don't take crazy amount as i depend most of my diet from food.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 23, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> don't want to start a war or something, what browser are you guys using? I'm having massive issues with FF on my pc atm massive 3gb mem leaks and flash crashing every 12 mins or something


Firefox has sucked for sometime now. IE11 and Chrome are far better choices. I will say over all IE11 is more secure than Chrome as of lately. That "DoubleClick" Ad cookie that comes with Chrome is a big security issue IMO. It was hit pretty bad a few months ago and is setup to get hit again. IE11 has a much smaller footprint.

No Troll.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 23, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> It's all matter of opinion "supplements" i get comments saying it does help and doesn't but i have been taking them for past 2 years as part of my diet and i feel i benefit from them and i don't take crazy amount as i depend most of my diet from food.



No offence man but it is absolutely not a matter of opinion.  Whey powder is extracted from plain and simple milk.  It's a faster acting protein and should be consumed after workouts for any effect.  However most people have an adequate intake of protein from their diets.  Besides, it's amino acids, not protein that your muscles use.  If you take anything, pop amino acid tabs.
The supplement industry is to men what the cosmetics industry is to women.  It's nothing but a cash cow for companies to milk profits out of insecurities and promises of quick results with low effort.  The only people that actually require supplementation are athletes and those that train excessively for several hours a day (i.e. bodybuilders).  The rationale for that is they consume vast amounts of calories and to get enough protein they'd eat way too much meat (and excess calories).

GSK (worlds most corrupt big pharma company - go google them for proof "GSK fraud" would do) bought the supplement company maximuscle because they knew how much cash they'd make.  I need to go find a picture of me now from my wifes laptop and show you me - no supplement required - just hard work.


A couple of years ago..... 11 stone. (5'10").  I have a bit more body fat now.  Yes, it's a Static X tattoo (my 1st.).  No supplements required.

Picture removed because I'm not comfy with it being public..


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 23, 2014)

I interned for gsk... but as a scientist I can say void is completely right... just eat right


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 23, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> No offence man but it is absolutely not a matter of opinion.  Whey powder is extracted from plain and simple milk.  It's a faster acting protein and should be consumed after workouts for any effect.  However most people have an adequate intake of protein from their diets.  Besides, it's amino acids, not protein that your muscles use.  If you take anything, pop amino acid tabs.
> The supplement industry is to men what the cosmetics industry is to women.  It's nothing but a cash cow for companies to milk profits out of insecurities and promises of quick results with low effort.  The only people that actually require supplementation are athletes and those that train excessively for several hours a day (i.e. bodybuilders).  The rationale for that is they consume vast amounts of calories and to get enough protein they'd eat way too much meat (and excess calories).
> 
> GSK (worlds most corrupt big pharma company - go google them for proof "GSK fraud" would do) bought the supplement company maximuscle because they knew how much cash they'd make.  I need to go find a picture of me now from my wifes laptop and show you me - no supplement required - just hard work.
> ...




you just reminded me of this pic here....


Spoiler
















Anyhoo - R.I.P Wayne Static


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 23, 2014)

Eating right is tough living at home with parents that don't grasp the concept of nutritional value. I do best of my ability to eat "healthy" in mornings and for lunch as i eat 3 meals a day. 
Morning  i try get good amount of carbs and protein and for lunch bit of carbs and i do eat lot of fruits. As for dinner well it is what ever my parents cook which being chinese complicates things, they don't necessary get the most leanest meat,probably only the time we do eat lean meat is when they cook whole chicken and cook steak. As for vegetable intake well i don't even have a clue what they are,mostly some asian vegetable.

I will be buying some amino acid tablets next time and do appreciate the advice.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 23, 2014)

Wayne's dead? When this happen?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 23, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Wayne's dead? When this happen?



November 1st


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 23, 2014)

Bummer. Wisconsin Death Trip's an awesome album.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 23, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> November 1st



Thanks for the  info, never knew that, was a big fan of then for a while.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 23, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Thanks for the  info, never knew that, was a big fan of then for a while.


Its "funny" because when I mentioned that on TS to some of the TPU regulars, nobody knew who I was talking about. I wonder if they were bigger overseas than in the states.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 23, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its "funny" because when I mentioned that on TS to some of the TPU regulars, nobody knew who I was talking about. I wonder if they were bigger overseas than in the states.



Or maybe they just dont listen to that kind of music.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 23, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its "funny" because when I mentioned that on TS to some of the TPU regulars, nobody knew who I was talking about. I wonder if they were bigger overseas than in the states.



Yeah, come to think of it I'm pretty sure most of my friends have heard of them, a few of them were big fans. Honestly had no idea it happened such a short time ago. Seems a bit of a waste at his age. His hair had so much more to give.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 23, 2014)

No some of them do. Its just isn't "hard" enough for their tastes. A lot of them like the "Cookie Monster" rock.

You know where it sounds like the cookie monsters catching a massive nut?


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 23, 2014)

awful stuff

the vocals that is

prefer this old school stuff


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 23, 2014)

computer is suddenly very ill, poor thing, it's going to have to wait what with everything being shut


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 24, 2014)

cheesy999 said:


> computer is suddenly very ill, poor thing, it's going to have to wait what with everything being shut



Order a new graphics card now, you''ll have it by new years


----------



## RCoon (Dec 24, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Order a new graphics card now, you''ll have it by new years



Yeah, ordered my new case yesterday, arrived 9 am this morning and was fitted by 2 pm this afternoon! I reckon most places will be up and delivering by boxing day. That said Amazon starts selling 4pm Christmas day so, who knows how quickly deliveries will be made!


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 24, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Order a new graphics card now, you''ll have it by new years



cpu's dieing as well, it'll just have to wait until i've got the money to do it properly, unfortunately i ordered a 1440p monitor a week or two ago so i'm not in the position for replacement at the moment

always life though, lovely monitor but no graphics to use with it, i'll have to fish the gts 250 out from wherever it's gone


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 25, 2014)

cheesy999 said:


> cpu's dieing as well



What have you been doing to your pc man?


----------



## RCoon (Dec 25, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> What have you been doing to your pc man?



Or what has his pc been doing to him!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 25, 2014)

Is there any difference in getting a CPU+mobo that has PCIE 3.0 port compared to PCIE 2.0? Like from AMD platform in today hardware they have the new FX APU with motherboard with 3.0 and old FX still use PCIE 2.0.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 25, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> Is there any difference in getting a CPU+mobo that has PCIE 3.0 port compared to PCIE 2.0? Like from AMD platform in today hardware they have the new FX APU with motherboard with 3.0 and old FX still use PCIE 2.0.



Not a huge lot of difference pcie-e 3.0 is just a tid bit faster


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 25, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> What have you been doing to your pc man?



who knows, it worked perfectly fine for years until i bought and launched train simulator so i'll blame it on that

only unusual thing is that the artifacting is intermittent, and sometimes specific, for example in war thunder only the smoke and water render incorrectly


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 26, 2014)

cheesy999 said:


> who knows, it worked perfectly fine for years until i bought and launched train simulator so i'll blame it on that
> 
> only unusual thing is that the artifacting is intermittent, and sometimes specific, for example in war thunder only the smoke and water render incorrectly





For a second there i thought you were about to blame it on the boogie.

are the temps doin ok? if your system is overclocked maybe its the VRMs that are crapping out and you should lower the OC. Drop everything back to stock and see if the same issue persists.

If that doesnt work, then have you tried turning it on and off again?


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 26, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> are the temps doin ok? if your system is overclocked maybe its the VRMs that are crapping out and you should lower the OC. Drop everything back to stock and see if the same issue persists.



dropped it back to stock and it wouldn't boot 

VRM's on the card seem alright at least, got no sensor on the board so we'll never know about that


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 26, 2014)

cheesy999 said:


> dropped it back to stock and it wouldn't boot
> 
> VRM's on the card seem alright at least, got no sensor on the board so we'll never know about that



how bout your CPU?


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 26, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> how bout your CPU?



It was what was dropped back to stock, seeing as the cards always ran on the hotter side i never saw the overclock as worth the noise increase

The card has had the shader unlock done on it, but having never touched graphics card bios before I'm reluctant to try and unflash it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 26, 2014)

what sorta cooling you got on CPU? your system specs aint too descriptive.


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 26, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> what sorta cooling you got on CPU? your system specs aint too descriptive.



it's a Xigmatek tower cooler of some long forgotten specification HDT-S963, idles around 45ish tops out around 55-60c depending on the weather, The artifacts last for a single frame if it helps in any way, they are replaced by entirely new ones every frame, they also happen outside of 3d games when large screen changes occur like bringing up a new window, they seem to apply in ubuntu as well, i can attempt to video them if it would help.

Thanks for all the help so far btw 

Edit: found it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 26, 2014)

Well... Since you did mention that you flashed your 6950 to unlock the extra shaders that might have something to with the artifacting - CPUs dont artifact.  Have you tried swapping out the graphics card to something else or testing the 6950 in a different PC?


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 26, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well... Since you did mention that you flashed your 6950 to unlock the extra shaders that might have something to with the artifacting - CPUs dont artifact.  Have you tried swapping out the graphics card to something else or testing the 6950 in a different PC?



I'll try that tomorrow thanks!

Unfortunately I didn't unlock the shaders so I've no real idea of how to un unlock them


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 26, 2014)

cheesy999 said:


> I'll try that tomorrow thanks!
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't unlock the shaders so I've no real idea of how to un unlock them



ok.... Id say thats whats causing the problem right there. you didnt flash it back to the previous bios ;p


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 26, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ok.... Id say thats whats causing the problem right there. you didnt flash it back to the previous bios ;p



It's been like this since I got it, i've no idea why it would cause problems now but i'm willing to try locking them again if it might fix it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 26, 2014)

ok... Hang on, lets just clear something up. 

Id you ever attempt to unlock the shaders or did someone do it for you?


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 26, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ok... Hang on, lets just clear something up.
> 
> Id you ever attempt to unlock the shaders or did someone do it for you?



previous owner


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 26, 2014)

Did you get the card off ebay, TPU or a friend? Honestly id just pull it out and try using another graphics card for a bit to see if the 6950.

I never had a 6950 but i heard of some people doing the shader unlock and even though the shaders didnt unlock ran absolutely fine until a few days or weeks later. Best to flash it back to the original bios designed for your card and see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 26, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Did you get the card off ebay, TPU or a friend? Honestly id just pull it out and try using another graphics card for a bit to see if the 6950.
> 
> I never had a 6950 but i heard of some people doing the shader unlock and even though the shaders didnt unlock ran absolutely fine until a few days or weeks later. Best to flash it back to the original bios designed for your card and see if that fixes the problem.



I was given it by Erocker a bit over three years ago, and it's been a rock solid card until a few days ago, but yes, I'll swap a few parts between my pc's and if it still looks to be the card it'll be time for the original bios


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 26, 2014)

Well at least we all know erocker knows what he's doing when it comes to pc related stuff so I cant really saying anything else apart from try testing a different GPU.


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 26, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well at least we all know erocker knows what he's doing when it comes to pc related stuff so I cant really saying anything else apart from try testing a different GPU.



Gives me something to do tomorrow, If it looks to be the card i might go for one of these things

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-274-MS&groupid=701&catid=56&subcat=1673

no idea what ocuk refurbs are like but the sheer quantity of them they have indicates they're probably all from msi themselves


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 26, 2014)

I bought a B-Grade 280X from OCuK, and it worked perfectly fine. that 7950 doesnt look too bad


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 26, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I bought a B-Grade 280X from OCuK, and it worked perfectly fine. that 7950 doesnt look too bad



The thought was they might be a gen old, but they're as fast as a 760 and for £40 more than a single 760 one could have two of them

edit: i have noticed a pattern







This one is quite fun because it shows the plane and text being rendered quite normally on top of the error


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 26, 2014)

Is that not a VRam artifact there? A lot of forum issues for gfx tend to gravitate towards that answer. Video memory could be unstable or plain dying.


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 27, 2014)

Today I have rebuilt my pc, and disassembled and reassembled the graphics card cooler, and tried the graphics card in another pc,  unfortunately it is something physically wrong with the graphics card

The upside to this is when i took my cpu cooler off, i found out that the thermal paste on it had basically turned into a rock solid flake that wasn't doing anything, with a fresh load of mx2 on it it now idles at 30c and peaks at 50c in occt


----------



## RCoon (Dec 27, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Is that not a VRam artifact there? A lot of forum issues for gfx tend to gravitate towards that answer. Video memory could be unstable or plain dying.



This. That's a memory artifacting issue, as it's purely the drawn in background textures with the issue as opposed to any other textures in the same area.


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 27, 2014)

RCoon said:


> This. That's a memory artifacting issue, as it's purely the drawn in background textures with the issue as opposed to any other textures in the same area.



In which case a new graphics card is in order, thanks for your help!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 27, 2014)

But first perhaps try under clocking memory, to see if that helps as a short term solution.


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 27, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> But first perhaps try under clocking memory, to see if that helps as a short term solution.



Took it all the way down to 600mhz and it doesn't stop artifacting, It's clearly not keen on functioning today

I'll just buy a new one as soon as I've found one i'm happy with


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 28, 2014)

Went to pick up the OCZ ARC 100 240GB SSD from Currys for £65,slowly getting bits together.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 28, 2014)

cheesy999 said:


> Took it all the way down to 600mhz and it doesn't stop artifacting, It's clearly not keen on functioning today
> 
> I'll just buy a new one as soon as I've found one i'm happy with


Can you adjust voltage to memory using any software?


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 28, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Can you adjust voltage to memory using any software?



core only i'm afraid


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 29, 2014)

@Tatty_One 

So i got talking to a former USMC through an acquaintance of mine  - Done two tours of iraQ before leaving the USMC and he was just telling me a few of his stories and shit like that. tellin me about the kinda shit he did, what he got upto etc etc, and we were havin a good laugh about it. started talkin about other some of the other people he served with then started getting all quiet on me   Guy was close to tears. started tellin me more about the folks he served with, those ones that never made it and how he hates talkin about his time in iraq because it always drags him to a dark place, but people always want to know and ask about his time in the army once they find out he was in the USMC.

to see him cry like that just broke my heart in so many places. even though hes surrounded by friends and family (he has a wife & baby girl) I could see it deep inside that he felt just so alone and that mentally he was completely and utterly broken.....

I didnt know what to say but just hug the shit out of him. I walked him out the room so no one else to see him cry and just gave him huge man hugs. I didnt want the rest of the people to see him cry. To everyone he was just an awesome guy that managed to live through hell TWICE and come back alive, I didnt want him to lose his pride.


---

And no - i didnt know he was former USMC, Hes the one that started tellin me stories lol. so its not like i forced him to talk.

Hearing him talk about his experiences and shit like that really made me feel sorry for you & the other lads and ladies who put their life on the line and in a way kinda glad i didnt enlist when i left school lol.

I had no idea what i wanted to do when i left school - I was real close to enlisting though. but i just didnt have the balls to go through with it.


I think people really take the armed forces for granted and most people cant even begin to understand the shit they have to go through. Watching documentaries on Discovery & History channel just doesnt paint a clear picture how strong you have to be mentally just to get through each day as a soldier deployed in an active war zone.

I dont think anyone could understand it unless they've been through the same hell.


and yeah.... i fucking cried too...


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 30, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @Tatty_One
> 
> So i got talking to a former USMC through an acquaintance of mine  - Done two tours of iraQ before leaving the USMC and he was just telling me a few of his stories and shit like that. tellin me about the kinda shit he did, what he got upto etc etc, and we were havin a good laugh about it. started talkin about other some of the other people he served with then started getting all quiet on me   Guy was close to tears. started tellin me more about the folks he served with, those ones that never made it and how he hates talkin about his time in iraq because it always drags him to a dark place, but people always want to know and ask about his time in the army once they find out he was in the USMC.
> 
> ...



Without wanting to get political, while conflict is unavoidable in human culture I find it hard to fathom the cold blood that runs through politicians veins.  Knowing that Iraq and Afghanistan were arena's for guerrilla tactics they knew that we were sending countless troops to die or be mutilated.  Especially without properly kitting out the troops with the utmost protective gear and vehicles.

I'm sure I might be shouted down by those that serve but the conflicts we send our ground troops into these days are senseless.  Though to contradict myself, war came about through territorial conflict and a need for resources, so really, are the oil wars any different from wars of old?

It does make you mad to think though that troops go off and deal with danger and injury you can't empathise with while the public generally watches nothing but reality TV and fucking nobodies doing even fucking less.  Yeah, my hat is off to the people that fight for our country. And I'd like to piss on those that just want their 15 mins of fame.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 30, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Without wanting to get political, while conflict is unavoidable in human culture I find it hard to fathom the cold blood that runs through politicians veins.  Knowing that Iraq and Afghanistan were arena's for guerrilla tactics they knew that we were sending countless troops to die or be mutilated.  Especially without properly kitting out the troops with the utmost protective gear and vehicles.
> 
> I'm sure I might be shouted down by those that serve but the conflicts we send our ground troops into these days are senseless.  Though to contradict myself, war came about through territorial conflict and a need for resources, so really, are the oil wars any different from wars of old?
> 
> It does make you mad to think though that troops go off and deal with danger and injury you can't empathise with while the public generally watches nothing but reality TV and fucking nobodies doing even fucking less.  Yeah, my hat is off to the people that fight for our country. And I'd like to piss on those that just want their 15 mins of fame.




I honestly dont think theres enough recognition for what the armed forces do. I watched a documentary about some young lads who were deployed in IraQ (i think it was called 'our war') and tbh even though the lads were telling their own account of what they went through and what was going on. I know that they've been told that theres probably a lot of things they cant say or talk about even if the information isnt classified etc etc. Even though the stories they tell are true, its not all of it and I think its time that there was closer ties between the armed forces and the people of the nation in which the army they serve to protect.

anybody on the street knows that being in the army isnt easy, but most people have no idea how stressful it is and what it does to people mentally. Unfortunately they are a necessary evil as technology hasnt progressed as far as to take them away from the frontlines.

For example, Japanese civilians have strong ties with the Japanese Self Defence Force as quite a lot of them are volunteers who have had basic training etc etc.

I think National Service should be compulsory to teach the next generation some respect and how to become better members of society but also bring back that link between the people and the army so that everyone can understand what they went through and as a nation truly be proud of what they do rather then just saying it like a prime minister from behind his desk at 10 downing street. 

A lot of people dont support what the army does because they arent fighting for proper reasons but as a soldiers they have to follow orders so weather the reason be for right or wrong, they have no choice but to go ahead with it. but regardless of that, first and foremost they are people and human beings just like everyone else, and just like everyone else that lives on this earth, they need support from the people.

If i was a pub or restaurant owner and i refused entry to a lad who'd just come back from deployment overseas who had nothing else but his army slacks or uniform on him, I would feel so utterly and deeply ashamed of myself.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 30, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Without wanting to get political, while conflict is unavoidable in human culture I find it hard to fathom the cold blood that runs through politicians veins.  Knowing that Iraq and Afghanistan were arena's for guerrilla tactics they knew that we were sending countless troops to die or be mutilated.  Especially without properly kitting out the troops with the utmost protective gear and vehicles.
> 
> I'm sure I might be shouted down by those that serve but the conflicts we send our ground troops into these days are senseless.  Though to contradict myself, war came about through territorial conflict and a need for resources, so really, are the oil wars any different from wars of old?
> 
> It does make you mad to think though that troops go off and deal with danger and injury you can't empathise with while the public generally watches nothing but reality TV and fucking nobodies doing even fucking less.  Yeah, my hat is off to the people that fight for our country. And I'd like to piss on those that just want their 15 mins of fame.



I agree, if you asked most of the British who served in Afghanistan they would probably agree it was pointless, I was serving with the first British Battlegroup that deployed there in early 2002 and it was rough, there was absolutely no infrastructure there and we were living literally in shit pits, I really felt at that time we made a difference, we were in Kabul though this is way before troops moved south and into Helmand Province, in Kabul locals were shit scared, they had been butchered in the thousands over several years, about a million of them flew across the border into Pakistan, by the end of our 5 month tour 600,000 of those million had returned because we made it safe, at that point it was humanitarian and satisfying, at a cost, even with us, for example my departure was delayed by a month because we suffered the first casualty of the conflict just 2 weeks into the deployment, I had not left our Barracks in Surrey at that point and I had the unforgiving task of knocking on a young 20 year old's door, to be answered by a girl who was just a little older than my oldest daughter with a 6 month old baby in her arms to tell her that her 21 year old husband had died that morning. After a further 2 weeks of having to organise the repatriation of the body to Brize Norton and then arrange a full Military Funeral I finally got to go out for 4 months.

The problem with Afghanistan is that whilst we did make some ground, the Taliban just fled to Pakistan at a point where they realised they were losing, despite spending 10 years training Afghans to fight I fear that the Taliban will be back and things may fall back to where they were some 13 years ago, in my opinion that would be criminal because then all those lives lost would really be for nothing...... I fear for the country.

As for Iraq, I fought in both Gulf Wars, the first I can live with, Kuwait were invaded, we had an official agreement with Kuwait that in times of national conflict we would come to their aid, the Americans also had a similar agreement (the Kuwaiti's required said agreement if they bought Arms/Military equipment from foreign nations), I didn't know this at the time but after the war I spent a further 4 years living in Kuwait helping train their forces so they wouldn't all run away to Saudi if it happened again, during that time I also got involved in Defence Procurement as the Kuwaiti's were looking as procuring our AS90 Artillery and I had some involvement in Battlefield capability demonstrations.  Now don't get me onto the 2nd Gulf War, I would prefer to just leave it at "a political cluster f**k where everyone involved from any side, race or religion apart from the specific politicians who were involved in sending us there paid a huge price.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 30, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> As for Iraq, I fought in both Gulf Wars, the first I can live with, Kuwait were invaded,



Is it true that Kuwait was doing some dodgy oil drilling, i.e. tapping into the field in Iraq territory?  Not that it means they deserved to be invaded.  I recall the famous Red Adair and his oil well closing escapades after Saddam's scorched earth policy.  The prick.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 30, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Is it true that Kuwait was doing some dodgy oil drilling, i.e. tapping into the field in Iraq territory?  Not that it means they deserved to be invaded.  I recall the famous Red Adair and his oil well closing escapades after Saddam's scorched earth policy.  The prick.


No, although a popular misconception, there is a Kuwaiti oilfield that had been running and operational right near the border with Iraq, about 2km inside the Kuwaiti border, Iraq because of their failing oil infrastructure (not so much the oil but the expense and technology required to drill deeper for it after 1st and 2nd level oil resources already used up) just didn't have the means to continue to redevelop quickly enough, since the 8 year war with Iran in the 80's (part funded by the US/UK alliance) their oil revenues halved, that coupled with economic meltdown as a result of 8 years of war left them near to ruin, so they decided their borders should revert back to pre 1st World War status (collapse of the Ottoman Empire) and lo and behold that meant that conveniently the Kuwaiti oilfield in question then would fall within Iraqi sovereign territory, thing is, that was just an Iraqi thing, not internationally sanctioned, they had asked Kuwait for 50% of the proceeds of the well I think but Kuwait refused...... well I think the story goes something like that.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 2, 2015)

Proof the OCZ Agility 3 SSDs were capable of surviving for 3 years of use (almost 4000 hours, and still going strong). That thing has been running my file server's OS for years.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh man. Fucking catastrophe.

Forgot to pop a plug on my newly blocked 2nd 780ti classified.  Was doing my leak test and saw a very wet piece of tissue paper on mobo.
Took me a second to see where it was coming from and I'm like, "FUCK!"
Mobo was covered in a gentle pool of water. Whole rig now disassembled, PSU and bare mobo on radiator after hairdryer treatment. Took out CPU (dry socket) and removed chip set heat sink (very wet). I will spend tonight and tomorrow drying it and find out soon enough if I'm buying a new X99 PC build after all....

Finners & Freedom, might not be on BF4 this weekend. Doh!


----------



## Finners (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh dear! Don't rush the drying time mate. Heard a bowl of rice is good if your phone gets wet, something similar here wouldn't be a bad idea. 

What fluid do you use and I'm assuming the whole rig wasn't powered up when you were leak testing?


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 8, 2015)

De-ionised water only. No power. If I'm lucky it should be okay........


----------



## RCoon (Jan 8, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> De-ionised water only. No power. If I'm lucky it should be okay........



My old 1050W PSU got literally drenched during a leak test. Left it in the airing cupboard for 2 days and finished it off with 10 minutes of a hair dryer. Worked perfectly afterwards!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 8, 2015)

If it wasn't powered you'll be fine


----------



## Finners (Jan 9, 2015)

Sounds like you should be OK then, water must of been pissing out if you left a plug out! 

I'm hopefully going to be trying a new pump in my rig on Saturday! Think I will be triple checking everything now


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 9, 2015)

Well, reassembled loop and leak tested. Everything fine on that front (except a temperamental pump outlet leak -only when bashed about).
Plugged everything in, mains on and the mobo reset and power buttons have lit up (as they do on standby).
Will go have work out, come back and fire it up fully.  I guess that the mobo standby lights are on this means the PSU and mobo aren't trashed completely.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 9, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Well, reassembled loop and leak tested. Everything fine on that front (except a temperamental pump outlet leak -only when bashed about).
> Plugged everything in, mains on and the mobo reset and power buttons have lit up (as they do on standby).
> Will go have work out, come back and fire it up fully.  I guess that the mobo standby lights are on this means the PSU and mobo aren't trashed completely.



We seem to have had our fair share of rather expensive accidental PC problems. One day luck will run out!


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 9, 2015)

RCoon said:


> We seem to have had our fair share of rather expensive accidental PC problems. One day luck will run out!



Thought fuck it and just fired it up.

I'm using it now to type this so it's returned to normalish but some peripherals not showing up.  I did remove the mobo battery for a few hours while i dried it on the radiator so perhaps it's got a little amnesia?


----------



## RCoon (Jan 9, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Thought fuck it and just fired it up.
> 
> I'm using it now to type this so it's returned to normalish but some peripherals not showing up.  I did remove the mobo battery for a few hours while i dried it on the radiator so perhaps it's got a little amnesia?



Which peripherals?


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 9, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Which peripherals?



I was wrong.  Just reset it and it was okay.  Having some window errors but I think that could be mobo battery removal related.  

I had to redo the entire rig, so the cpu and chipset were re-applied with thermal paste, plus obviously the whole reason - the new waterblock on the 780ti.  Ran heaven for 10 mins and temps were at 50 on gpu (normal for me - very low fan speed).  Ran Prime for a couple of mins to test temps on CPU and it was fine as well.

Think I might get a few software hiccups along the way - had a few strange windows messages but everything else seems okay.   Will try BF4 and DA:I to see if it's operational that way too.

EDIT: windows clock says 01/01/2005!.  Will get that sorted....

And it was all for this:


----------



## RCoon (Jan 9, 2015)

Dual Hydrocopper?! You dog you.


----------



## Finners (Jan 9, 2015)

So will you be on BF tonight then void? I won't be fitting a new pump in my rig tomorrow, I need some longer screws for it


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 9, 2015)

Finners said:


> So will you be on BF tonight then void? I won't be fitting a new pump in my rig tomorrow, I need some longer screws for it



I'll speak to wife.  She'll understand my needs


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 10, 2015)

Ugh... I want to get a Corsair 760T soooo bad but my money needs to go on paying off my CC before anything else.....  fuck this cruel world.....

Alternatively i can be a complete twat and just charge it on my CC *which i should be paying off *im not happy about it but at the same time im down for crying every time i look through the big windowed side panel at my sexilicious hardware.












I'll also need to grab 2 blue LED stips and a Corsair H105


----------



## RCoon (Jan 10, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ugh... I want to get a Corsair 760T soooo bad but my money needs to go on paying off my CC before anything else.....  fuck this cruel world.....
> 
> Alternatively i can be a complete twat and just charge it on my CC *which i should be paying off *im not happy about it but at the same time im down for crying every time i look through the big windowed side panel at my sexilicious hardware.
> 
> ...



Got my led steps from scan, Silverstone ones I think. Same as the bitfenix alchemy but far cheaper!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice mancave you have got there Freedom


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 10, 2015)

Fourstaff said:


> Nice mancave you have got there Freedom



Not mine. I dont own the case yet. Just wanted to show off how awesome it looked


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 10, 2015)

I have just placed my order on my new rig will be posting some pics around Tuesday-Wednesday hopefully.


----------



## d1nky (Jan 11, 2015)

man i miss having a pc!


----------



## RCoon (Jan 11, 2015)

d1nky said:


> man i miss having a pc!



I was thinking the other day if we were likely to hear from you again


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 11, 2015)

Gonna start breaking stuff down and moving up to my new man cave in an hour or so... means breaking my desk down and moving everything upstairs


----------



## d1nky (Jan 11, 2015)

RCoon said:


> I was thinking the other day if we were likely to hear from you again



i keep dreaming of a new uber pc! i will be back!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 11, 2015)

d1nky said:


> i keep dreaming of a new uber pc! i will be back!


Lol i miss having a PC myself which is why i'm going back  had enough of using a laptop for work and games.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 12, 2015)

Ach pooples.

Yes, I said 'pooples', what of it?

It seems my board was damaged after all.  My DIMM slot A1 is not reading.  In BIOS it is coming up as abnormal.  I've switched memory around and it is only the A1 slot that is affected, each memory 'card' is fine.  Now reads 12Gb instead of my lovely 16Gb.  That would explain my BF4 BSOD that mentioned some form of timing, I guess it was the DIMM slot failing.

So, do i march on with my current set up and wait till Skylake or do I switch to a new mobo and CPU (and W8) now?


----------



## RCoon (Jan 12, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Ach pooples.
> 
> Yes, I said 'pooples', what of it?
> 
> ...



New mobo only, don't see the point in investing in that much tech (which won't make too much difference to your beastly machine). I know you like shiny fast things, but even in your position of buying all out power, I'd replace the MoBo and then hold fast for some kind of monster machine when new processes hit. Also besides the UI crap with windows 8, it boots within like, 5 seconds, and shuts down just as quickly. Well worth the rest of the pain IMO.#

X99 just doesn't provide enough of a gap from your rig to make the jump worth it, even with your budget. X99 to me felt very much like a bit of a cop out from intel.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 12, 2015)

Time to invest in some external HDD back up for these pesky new OS's and mobo's.
I'll stick with the old board for a bit. I like my shiny new things but I also hate reinstalling everything.

EDIT: I know for sure that when I do upgrade, the old board will be a free giveaway to someone on TPU due to it's busted A1 DIMM.


----------



## Finners (Jan 12, 2015)

How did your CPU/dimm slot get wet? Thought it was the bottom card that leaked? Would have thought the water would have just run off.

I would also try loosening the CPU cooler slightly, I know on my board and I've read others, if I over tighten the board I get memory bsod's as a connection breaks somewhere.

EDIT* 

dibs on that board! If you do replace  haha


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 12, 2015)

Finners said:


> How did your CPU/dimm slot get wet? Thought it was the bottom card that leaked? Would have thought the water would have just run off.
> 
> I would also try loosening the CPU cooler slightly, I know on my board and I've read others, if I over tighten the board I get memory bsod's as a connection breaks somewhere.
> 
> ...



The water went as far as the CPU socket and DIMM slots. It was a mighty flood. I'll try loosening the cooler, theory makes sense.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 13, 2015)

Meanwhile in wisconsin...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 14, 2015)

I am now back on a desktop,feels so much better to be typing on keyboard and looking at monitor and feels good to have a big tower by side of me.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 14, 2015)

kurosagi01 said:


> I am now back on a desktop,feels so much better to be typing on keyboard and looking at monitor and feels good to have a big tower by side of me.



Looking at your specs, it appears you've built rather well. Certainly gives me a run for my money


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 14, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Looking at your specs, it appears you've built rather well. Certainly gives me a run for my money


A big upgrade from what i had before which was Intel core i3 530,4GB DDR3 ram and GTX660 non ti


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 14, 2015)

@RCoon move is almost complete, all thats left is to sort out the junk but i cant be arsed to do that tonight. Computer is back up and running which is the main important thing.

Unfortunately im suffering from some minor teething issues with regards to net speeds. for soms reason, im only getting 14-20mb/s down instead of my usual 60-80mb/s

ANyway here was the previous tip






Shit is still all over the floor, but ive managed to move all the main shelving (not in the pic) upstairs - whats left is just random junk






This was a gift from my sister before she left to go back to Japan.






And this is the new room - Ignore the rather 'baby room'ish' curtains - they were the only ones we could find at the moment.






With everything set up and ready to party. I originally wanted to fit my 23" NEC monitor somewhere but it was just too big fit with this 27" and would mean moving the 27" 'off center'






Bit of a closer look and also the mass of cables and other junk on the other side of the room that still needs sorting.






And heres the other corner of the room which has been turned into a 'storage' area for all my boxes and other crap, but those will be moved elsewhere.

and thats pretty much it. Nothing super glamorous.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 14, 2015)

Room looks sweet Freedom


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 14, 2015)

kurosagi01 said:


> Room looks sweet Freedom



which one? ;p the ransacked room or the fly tipped room? the heavy lifting is done -  all thats left to do is the mundane task or sorting all the small bits n pieces out


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 14, 2015)

The whole room if minus out the boxes haha


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 15, 2015)

well I have to say the new room feels quite cosy. Unfortunately my desk is sitting rather high and i need to mess about with it but for the time being its no problem. Mum is refusing to have a shelf placed above my bed where the 2 rear satellites from my Z5500's would have gone so ive had to just had to buy some cheap speaker stands.


::EDIT::

honestly - if youre a person that can afford to move out then just do it.

If i could afford it id be long gone


----------



## cheesy999 (Jan 16, 2015)

I know it's not really TPU level standards, but I just finished rebuilding it so I'm just going to leave mine here


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 16, 2015)

Mine not even close to TPU standard.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 16, 2015)

cheesy999 said:


> I know it's not really TPU level standards, but I just finished rebuilding it so I'm just going to leave mine here





kurosagi01 said:


> Mine not even close to TPU standard.





Did you build it? If yes, then it absolutely IS up to TPU standards.   It's not how colourful or expensive your rig is, it's whether you put your blood into it (and I mean literally with scraped fingers and cuts on sharp aluminium.)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 16, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Did you build it? If yes, then it absolutely IS up to TPU standards.   It's not how colourful or expensive your rig is, it's whether you put your blood into it (and I mean literally with scraped fingers and cuts on sharp aluminium.)


Yes i did haha although the cable management isn't upto TPU standards haha


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 16, 2015)

kurosagi01 said:


> Mine not even close to TPU standard.



The status Quo....






Which leaves me feeling



Spoiler


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 17, 2015)

Finally had time to get to the bottom of my bad net speeds.... It turns out these TP-Link AV500s are just junk. my AV600s give me around 300mbps while the AV500s give me only 11mbps according to TP-Links software tool.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 17, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Finally had time to get to the bottom of my bad net speeds.... It turns out these TP-Link AV500s are just junk. my AV600s give me around 300mbps while the AV500s give me only 11mbps according to TP-Links software tool.


Is this through ethernet or wireless?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 17, 2015)

kurosagi01 said:


> Is this through ethernet or wireless?



Cat6a ethernet


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 18, 2015)

Weird really should be getting higher connectivity?
I've managed to get my CM Hyper 103 installed the second attempt after a long day on Tuesday.




Haven't seen any temp improvements yet but will see when i play games.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 18, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Finally had time to get to the bottom of my bad net speeds.... It turns out these TP-Link AV500s are just junk. my AV600s give me around 300mbps while the AV500s give me only 11mbps according to TP-Links software tool.



Yeah just got myself some AV 600's too to replace the 200's. They don't get nearly close to 600, i think my peak link speed was just over 200 and this is a brand new house and not particularly large! I think something needs to be done for this market to stop the manufacturers from blatantly lying.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 18, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Yeah just got myself some AV 600's too to replace the 200's. They don't get nearly close to 600, i think my peak link speed was just over 200 and this is a brand new house and not particularly large! I think something needs to be done for this market to stop the manufacturers from blatantly lying.



yeah its silly - New room = new wiring etc etc, Its unbelievable how bad the AV500s were, but whats funny is i tested the setup with a laptop in december (from the new room) and i was pulling more or less the same speeds, hence why i kept the AV500s. If i knew they were that bad then i would have sent them back long ago.

part of the issue could have been cuz it was an standard 100mb ethernet port instead of gigabit ethernet. 

I honestly thought it was because i was mixing AV500s with AV600s that they were somehow interfering with each other but that wasnt the case.

The problems solved anyway - mum decided she didnt like where i put all my shelving so she moved it to the other side of my room while i was at work, so all i have to do is put down a short gigabit cable that goes around the edge of a room thats completely hidden down the side of my bed that hooks up to a gigabit switch which is then hooked up to a wireless AP and all sorts of gubbins.

I didnt want a mass of cabling all over the floor but this has worked out quite nicely.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 21, 2015)

Never has it been harder to make a decision....



Spoiler











Glenmorangie is missing from that pic - but its all good


----------



## RCoon (Jan 21, 2015)

Get yourself some Aberlour, had a taste last week and enjoyed it!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 21, 2015)

Well i had to get a bit drastic with wired connection,found my brothers old ethernet hub from my parents old house and connect it to my desktop and PS4.
Wireless signal in my room is just plain bad no matter what router i use.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 21, 2015)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well i had to get a bit drastic with wired connection,found my brothers old ethernet hub from my parents old house and connect it to my desktop and PS4.
> Wireless signal in my room is just plain bad no matter what router i use.



Yeah, I'd definitely avoid using wireless on a desktop at all costs, even visual


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 21, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Yeah, I'd definitely avoid using wireless on a desktop at all costs, even visual


True lol can't even buy a AC wireless card


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 21, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Get yourself some Aberlour, had a taste last week and enjoyed it!



I was gonna get this but it was a 3 way toss between some 12year Glenfiddich a 12year  Balvenie DoubleWood or Aberlour - I went with the Balvenie in the end.

I expected a sweeter taste but it didnt have it. lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 21, 2015)

Just curious - Does anyone have have a spare legit Windows 8 pro CD lying around or know where to get one? I got a windows 8 key but i dont have a CD and i dont wanna torrent some warez just to get it. 

Ive managed to get windows Windows 8.1 on a USB stick via microsoft's update tool but i hear that you can't just straight up activate windows 8 keys on windows 8.1.

Since Windows 10 is gonna be free for windows 8.1 users, now is a good time to make the transition to 8.1


----------



## RCoon (Jan 21, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I got a windows 8 key but i dont have a CD



http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/windows-8/upgrade-product-key-only

Download the version you have a license for. When the download is complete, select "create bootable media" instead of running an upgrade install. It will ask you for your license key, enter it, then it will download the corresponding .iso file and burn it to a DVD for you. You can then use that disk to run a fresh install. Then whenever you install windows with that disk, it will automatically license itself with the one you've bought.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 21, 2015)

thanks for that.  will put windows 8 to work soon enough


----------



## RCoon (Jan 22, 2015)

'Sup brethren, thinking about upgrading my steam streamer PC. Just fitted it into a new HTPC case that supports full ATX PSU's and thrown in my spare Silverstone 500W Bronze unit, and put in my 8GB RAM kit I had going spare. Thinking about either upgrading the CPU to an i3 of some sort, or adding a GPU. As it stands all its used for is Steam In-Home Streaming and streaming through my Bintube account. Steam In-Home Streaming benefits from a stronger piece of hardware for decoding purposes, so I'm looking at either getting an i3 (Haswell Refresh, looking at the 3.6Ghz model with 3MB cache) for the 2c/4t option of DXVA decoding, OR getting hold of a GTX 750 low profile and using the NVENC decoding option NVidia can provide. They both cost pretty much the same, £90, and will both be used for essentially the same thing. Catch is it might potentially be used for games as a standalone system, as opposed to a streaming client so it's not hogging my PC hardware to process games. So it would need a dedicated GPU for that kind of light gaming. On the other hand, while the GTX 750 is a faster decoder, the decoded video stream is slightly lower quality than using an x86 DXVA decoder with the i3 which provides better quality video.

You might say "why not both, they're so cheap" but this month I've got to renew car insurance, buy a new hoover (a decent one!), and possibly a new washing up bowl and dish drainer because the bowl is cracked and I cut myself on this crappy metal drainer and plates don't stay stood up properly. So, it's one or t'other.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 26, 2015)

@FreedomEclipse et al, need some more music recommendations.
Just downloaded Lacuna Coil - Cybersleep. Looking for stuff of similar likeness, only not necessarily female singers. Been listening to the same old stuff for months on end. Need something new to listen to.
Here's a list of what I've got. Don't hate:


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 26, 2015)

RCoon - Epica (female), insomnium (male), amon amarth (heavy), mastodon (progressive), katatonia (male)

Dinky - got your CPU and board finally up and running. will be posting pictures and updating specs tomorrow.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2015)

@RCoon - Just got in from work. Will try work on a list for you if not tonight then tomorrow


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 27, 2015)

RCoon said:


> @FreedomEclipse et al, need some more music recommendations.
> Just downloaded Lacuna Coil - Cybersleep. Looking for stuff of similar likeness, only not necessarily female singers. Been listening to the same old stuff for months on end. Need something new to listen to.
> Here's a list of what I've got. Don't hate:


pain, unloco

edit: faith no more (new album incoming)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 29, 2015)

@RCoon sorry for delays - Im working on a list right now.

In other news... http://www.techpowerup.com/209409/p...s-being-returned-over-memory-controversy.html

Not sure if i can be arsed to send my 970s back for a refund. They work fine for what i want it for and i dont go anywhere near 3.5GB but i do understand that the limitation affects how future proof it is. I may just ride it out and wait for the next best thing before stepping up

try some of this while you wait...





































:EDIT:

have some more.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 29, 2015)

Kinda pop metal'ish - lead singers vocals is quite the squeaky but i still enjoy it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 29, 2015)

I think you will probably like these


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 29, 2015)

and this....










Partial list almost done...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 29, 2015)

@RCoon

partial list done - went through 538 folders to pick out a handful which i thought was kinda in your ballpark. 

Sonic Syndicate
Soilwork
Eluveitie
Emil Bulls
Hemina
Halcyon Way
Machinae Supremacy
Opeth - Namely the 'pale Communion' album
Arctic Sleep
Coldrain
Darrow
Christian Muenzner
Thousand Foot Krutch
Sycamour
The Colour Of Morale
Derdian
The Contortionist
Creation's end
Peter Crowley
The Pineapple thief
Periphery (Instrumental)
The Family Ruin
Evergrey
May the Silence Fail
Exotype
Starkill
Scar Symmetry
Aramanthe - Pop metal their latest album is a LOT better than their previous works. I got this on my playlist to change things up a little
Voicians
Devin Townsend Project
Nightingale
Skyharbor
The Birthday Massacre – Superstition - 80's style synth pop rock - really amazing stuff - would fucking recommend to the end of time
Diztord
Mirium - Russian band - female vocals
Seventh Sin - (Possibly the kind of music you were asking for to a lesser extent)


----------



## RCoon (Jan 30, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not sure if i can be arsed to send my 970s back for a refund. They work fine for what i want it for and i dont go anywhere near 3.5GB but i do understand that the limitation affects how future proof it is. I may just ride it out and wait for the next best thing before stepping up



I honestly don't care. I know I should, and that I should be hurt that I was mis-sold specs. But truthfully and honestly, I have more important things to deal with, and this literally doesn't affect me in the slightest. I'm just going to drop money into savings for the next 6 months and upgrade to Skylake and DDR4 when I have enough money for a sensible but powerful gaming rig (same i5, 16GB ram, and second to top GPU).

I'll check out all that music tonight and tomorrow. Got the house to myself so I can make the most of my new sound system and sit back with a glass or two of Aberlour A'Bunadh


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 30, 2015)

How dare you not vociferously attack Nvidia for their malevolent existence.  You must be a NV fanboy, you so bad at being a human - you must love JSH, the mighty leader - you his love child - begone foul Nvidiot.

Back on planet rational however, if you bought the cards for 4k or 1440p+ high texture gaming then you have a right to be irked.  On the flipside, my 3Gb cards hump 4gb cards at my res (1440p).  I feel like trolling a 970 thread.......


----------



## RCoon (Jan 30, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> How dare you not vociferously attack Nvidia for their malevolent existence.  You must be a NV fanboy, you so bad at being a human - you must love JSH, the mighty leader - you his love child - begone foul Nvidiot.
> 
> Back on planet rational however, if you bought the cards for 4k or 1440p+ high texture gaming then you have a right to be irked.  On the flipside, my 3Gb cards hump 4gb cards at my res (1440p).  I feel like trolling a 970 thread.......



Yeah, thing is, I gamed at 1440p quite happily on my 780 with 3GB, so I don't really mind so much. Maybe my card will get crippled when new games come out. I just don't have the drive and energy to return a card and buy a card that has the same performance with almost twice the power envelope. Or drop an extra £140 extra for minimal performance gain.


----------



## vega22 (Jan 30, 2015)

i dont have the energy to take the piss out of it either.

the ones who will take the bait are the die hard fan boys who are still happy to give them more money and those who it effects would get the hump while i feel for them :/

worst part for me is my mates who bought them have nearly all had this plague them in games while i sat on my 290x without issues...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 30, 2015)

Woot system specs are updated!


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 30, 2015)

marsey99 said:


> i dont have the energy to take the piss out of it either.
> 
> the ones who will take the bait are the die hard fan boys who are still happy to give them more money and those who it effects would get the hump while i feel for them :/
> 
> worst part for me is my mates who bought them have nearly all had this plague them in games while i sat on my 290x without issues...



Yeah..... they should all have bought the £300 GTX 780ti's that were on UK sites.  

While I'm at it:

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FS-001-8P

WTF!!!  

Almost 10 fucking grand?!?!?!


----------



## vega22 (Jan 30, 2015)

2000w psu, just what we all need xD


----------



## RCoon (Jan 30, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Yeah..... they should all have bought the £300 GTX 780ti's that were on UK sites.
> 
> While I'm at it:
> 
> ...



Sure gibbo and 8pack are talented overclockers, but I seriously dislike OCuK, and that act they put on about being all about customer service and the "nice guy"  of the hardware retailer world. They're overpriced and price gouge at any opportunity and sell some pretty useless crap. At least other retailers don't attempt to put on that front, but offer cheaper prices at every opportunity.


----------



## d1nky (Jan 30, 2015)

WhiteLotus said:


> RCoon - Epica (female), insomnium (male), amon amarth (heavy), mastodon (progressive), katatonia (male)
> 
> Dinky - got your CPU and board finally up and running. will be posting pictures and updating specs tomorrow.





been that long ive forgotten what ive sold you haha!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 30, 2015)

d1nky said:


> been that long ive forgotten what ive sold you haha!


admittedly it did take me a while!


----------



## vega22 (Jan 30, 2015)

they did get better with their cserve when caseking first took over but they have since gone back to their old ways.

last place i check for hardware these days.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 30, 2015)

@RCoon how bout some of this?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 30, 2015)

marsey99 said:


> they did get better with their cserve when caseking first took over but they have since gone back to their old ways.
> 
> last place i check for hardware these days.



Yeah, Since my 970s came from OCuK, Im even more reluctant to send my cards away for a refund.

though OCuK has always been a little dodgy when it came to RMAs, the whole illusion of them improving was probably a placebo effect brought on by their buyout/merger with Caseking


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 31, 2015)

I've never ordered from OCuK just because of the price,i've ordered from Novatech which wasn't too bad,Ebuyer at times and mainly Scan now.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 31, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> pain, unloco
> 
> edit: faith no more (new album incoming)


Waded through the list Freedom gave me, grabbed a few albums, then came across this gem from PAIN :











FreedomEclipse said:


> Sonic Syndicate
> Soilwork
> Eluveitie
> Emil Bulls
> ...



Also grabbed We Are the Catalyst from Bandcamp. I like Bandcamp.

I'll go ahead and recommend the soundtrack from Robot Roller-Derby Disco Dodgeball.
Mostly Adhesive Wombat, but some additions too. 82apps is the artist name and the album is just a soundtrack


----------



## vega22 (Jan 31, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah, Since my 970s came from OCuK, Im even more reluctant to send my cards away for a refund.
> 
> though OCuK has always been a little dodgy when it came to RMAs, the whole illusion of them improving was probably a placebo effect brought on by their buyout/merger with Caseking



gibbo has been using this to pimp ocuk all over the social media stating that they are offering refunds for unhappy customers so i would jump on that if you wanted to swap them out


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 1, 2015)

marsey99 said:


> gibbo has been using this to pimp ocuk all over the social media stating that they are offering refunds for unhappy customers so i would jump on that if you wanted to swap them out



and do what? trade up for 980s? lol. Theres not a lot of options really, AMD 290 or 295 runs too hot and power hungry for my liking. the problem with these 970s hasnt really affected me at all, Maybe its cuz i run them in SLi that the issue is slightly alleviated . Either way - upgrade to 980s - Nvidia wins. buy 290/295 - Hot and power hungry, Neither of which are desirable. 

I think the best option is just to ride it out and wait until something better comes along.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 1, 2015)

Is this just a small portion of 970s that's got problem or something? I've yet to encounter any issues using just 1 970.


----------



## vega22 (Feb 1, 2015)

off those i know it is more noticeable with sli as you have higher fps normally and when it tanks it stands out more.

that kinda is the kicker, 290x are hot and loud (unless you get them wet) and the 980 is silly money :s

i have been really fucking shocked by how many people have been/are going to return them for 980s me...gluttons for punishment imo.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh i see,i was going look into getting a 290x before but from reviews the 970 looked a lot better and they cost the same at the time. I've always preferred Nvidia aswell for graphics card just because i prefer the drivers over AMD catalyst.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 1, 2015)

marsey99 said:


> off those i know it is more noticeable with sli as you have higher fps normally and when it tanks it stands out more.
> 
> that kinda is the kicker, 290x are hot and loud (unless you get them wet) and the 980 is silly money :s
> 
> i have been really fucking shocked by how many people have been/are going to return them for 980s me...gluttons for punishment imo.



For the first time last night I've forced the issue to happen. Dying get light was using 3.5gb on both 1080 and 1440p, so it must have been getting capped out on the higher resolution. I didn't notice any stuttering or anything, but the difference in  fps between the two resolutions was a hell of a lot less than I expected, so I'm assuming shenanigans were going on. That being said, there wasn't any stuttering or anything noticeable. The only reason I realised this was the case was running benchmarks for the dying light thread.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 1, 2015)

RCoon said:


> For the first time last night I've forced the issue to happen. Dying get light was using 3.5gb on both 1080 and 1440p, so it must have been getting capped out on the higher resolution. I didn't notice any stuttering or anything, but the difference in  fps between the two resolutions was a hell of a lot less than I expected, so I'm assuming shenanigans were going on. That being said, there wasn't any stuttering or anything noticeable. The only reason I realised this was the case was running benchmarks for the dying light thread.



So what will you do? Refund for a 295?


----------



## RCoon (Feb 1, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> So what will you do? Refund for a 295?



Nah, just gonna sit on it for 6 months until I buy a new rig. 500mb is nothing, can't be bothered with the hassle. Will wait until GM200 and Skylake.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 1, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Nah, just gonna sit on it for 6 months until I buy a new rig. 500mb is nothing, can't be bothered with the hassle. Will wait until GM200 and Skylake.



I dont think im gonna be jumping to skylake - not until DDR4 prices significantly drop at least.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 1, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont think im gonna be jumping to skylake - not until DDR4 prices significantly drop at least.



Well Skylake will have DDR3 support too. I think it will be the first chipset that will cause DDR4 to lower in price, as it will be a point in time when domestic desktop sellers will be offering new gear, and as such will package DDR4 with it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 1, 2015)

tempted to replace the satellites on my Z5500's with these just for a laugh


----------



## RCoon (Feb 2, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> tempted to replace the satellites on my Z5500's with these just for a laugh



Get yourself some Roket RP 8's. I had a pair of those at my last job *on my desk*. The school bought them as part of their media room along with some rather expensive audio recording equipment (condenser mics, popshield stands, noise insulating walling, etc), and they never used any of it, and it sat in storage behind my desk. So, I opened the boxes, placed one each side of the desk and listened to music all day every day.

Then left because the pay sucked. Miss those speakers though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 2, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Get yourself some Roket RP 8's. I had a pair of those at my last job *on my desk*. The school bought them as part of their media room along with some rather expensive audio recording equipment (condenser mics, popshield stands, noise insulating walling, etc), and they never used any of it, and it sat in storage behind my desk. So, I opened the boxes, placed one each side of the desk and listened to music all day every day.
> 
> Then left because the pay sucked. Miss those speakers though.



will you be helping me cover the £355 difference for just 1 pair of them?


----------



## RCoon (Feb 2, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> will you be helping me cover the £355 difference for just 1 pair of them?



Possibly not


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 2, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Possibly not



If you wanna gift me a pair, thats cool too ya know - Christmas has gone, but its never too late to send me a pair


----------



## vega22 (Feb 2, 2015)

rcoon have you tried h1z1?

i was gifted a key over weekend and find the posability of up to 1200 players per server insane for a post apoch sandbox. now i doubt they will ever open it up to that many but still. i bet some crazy fucker will mod a server to do so once it gets released, he says grinning and nodding like a crazy fucker 

not as pretty as dying light for eg but much better than dayz/warz/epoch mod for arma imo.

anyway i was just interested to know what you thought of it if you had


----------



## RCoon (Feb 2, 2015)

marsey99 said:


> rcoon have you tried h1z1?
> 
> i was gifted a key over weekend and find the posability of up to 1200 players per server insane for a post apoch sandbox. now i doubt they will ever open it up to that many but still. i bet some crazy fucker will mod a server to do so once it gets released, he says grinning and nodding like a crazy fucker
> 
> ...



I haven't yet had a chance to play with it to be honest. Stuck running a review this week while keeping up with dying light and setting up reviews for the next 3 weeks.

From the gameplay videos I've sifted through it's not exactly original in the slightest, but if you're after a DayZ-like that's not quite as super-modern-batman serious, you'd probably prefer it over DayZ. It's very much early access, and the things it does, it doesn't do all that well. Despite all that, it still kinda tickles me a bit and I reckon I might quite enjoy it. Hated DayZ after 2 weeks, but this might gain more traction and get less buggy a lot quicker.

Not 100% sure on this costs for Early Access but free on launch. Also those crate drops smack of money-making desperation. I was half tempted to pass judgement that it's a waste of time, but from what I've seen, it actually looks like it could potentially be a solid bit of entertainment.

EDIT: I've sort of learned my lesson with Dying Light. I had zero interest and passed it off as a AAA release that was gonna suck and be totally unoriginal and bland and worthless. But I was never more wrong. Really like it despite the super crappy characters and storyline. Gameplay is quite fun.


----------



## vega22 (Feb 2, 2015)

oh i don't doubt for a second that it will soon become a p2w mess tbh. what with those airdrops and the player studio (which i think means more p2w items).

but at the same time they have my respect for the way they have took unknownplayer in to do battle royale and i hear they have plans to try to combat the kill on sight issue which blights most of the games in this genre.

not a chance i would of paid to beta test a f2p game either if i am honest, but it was free and a with a few mates it is always fun running around with guns chasing or being chased by z or even other players :lol:


----------



## RCoon (Feb 2, 2015)

marsey99 said:


> but it was free and a with a few mates it is always fun running around with guns chasing or being chased by z or even other players :lol:



Exactly, half of these terrible games are instantly made fun when you have people to play with. I actually found D:OS and Robocraft boring to start off with until I had friends on TS3 join, then it started becoming great fun I'd look forward to at the end of the day. And yeah, dealing with the KOS issue of DayZ and generally douchebaggery would be pretty cool!


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 2, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Waded through the list Freedom gave me, grabbed a few albums, then came across this gem from PAIN :


havent seen that.
i crossed pain with this one








and it is still my favourite song from them.
lately i have found this quite descent coop with anette olzon








i am not big fan of kb in metal but when it is done decently it is acceptable

and gz with new stuff from a one of the kind band


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 2, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Nah, just gonna sit on it for 6 months until I buy a new rig. 500mb is nothing, can't be bothered with the hassle. Will wait until GM200 and Skylake.



I've been debating getting a GTX970 since release but glad i decided to wait for Skylake and GM200. Maybe by then AMD will have something else out too.
Sick of incremental releases, there has been no real reason for me to upgrade my i5 2500k and while my 6850 lacks i can handle that for another couple months. I played Dragon Age Inquisition on this rig and it played as good as and looks as good as the PS4 version.

No reason for me to upgrade unless i wanted to spend a lot of money and id be aswell spending it on Skylake.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 2, 2015)

MilkyWay said:


> i5 2500k



Yeah, I see no reason for anyone running sandybridge to upgrade yet unless they're spending big dollah on Haswell-E and doing more than just plain gaming. Sandy was by all intents and purposes, a god of a process. I'd have killed for a 2600/2700K. I'd probably still be running one had I bought one, sadly at the time I was on AMD back then. 6850 was a baller GPU, I was running one when I first bought and played Skyrim and I was loving it. First GPU I ever OC'd and got it to just under 1Ghz core! MSI Cyclone power edition!
I have no reason to upgrade my haswell processor, I just want skylake/broadwell for DDR4. My as well grab it for the modern upgrade along with a GPU that has way more than 4GB VRAM. I won't be buying a GPU unless it has 6GB VRAM minimum. Games are slaughtering 4GB cards left right and centre. I'd ideally want 8GB for my next card. I tend to steer clear of flagship cards, but hit up the one below, so a 1070 or whatever the hell its called would be my choice. Unless AMD score big time with their next card.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 2, 2015)

Kinda wish i had gotten a 2600k but i didn't need the extra threads for gaming, so i saved some money. Yah textures are mashing up vram and also when you go over "1080p" res, a 6gb card would be ideal 8gb of vram would provide a bit of headroom. I was reading that the next gen of AMD cards might be able to stack vram across cards, that would be interesting.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 2, 2015)

MilkyWay said:


> I was reading that the next gen of AMD cards might be able to stack vram across cards, that would be interesting.



Only on Mantle, and it hasn't really taken off at all. So I wouldn't hold your breath. Although HBM and stacked VRAM is incoming from both teams.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 3, 2015)

Not sure if drooling or just plain broke...

I feel so tormented


----------



## RCoon (Feb 4, 2015)

Found this gem of accidentally unedited voice acting whilst perusing threads on Raven's Cry


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 8, 2015)

@RCoon 

This band needs more love....



Spoiler



















































Yes its power metal so its not for everyone, but the guys vocals has some crazy range that most power metal vocalists lack and in a way the name 'morton' makes me think of Morten from Aha. Morten's vocal range is higher but the lead singer of Morton is a close second.

also the band is from the Ukraine and aside from the power metal goodness their songs are quite the heavy metal.

really amazing stuff. Couldnt stop listening to this band at work yesterday.


::EDIT::

Also im not sure if this is something that you would like...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3joSKgMQ88


----------



## LaytonJnr (Feb 9, 2015)

I haven't quite followed the Steam region-locking issues properly, but just to confirm,  I can still send a Steam game that I bought in the UK to someone in the USA right?


----------



## RCoon (Feb 9, 2015)

Just spent the last 8 hours doing this:










Most of the time was spent building the daughterboard from scratch (soldering every bloody thing), and then building the little chassis with wheels.
With a wireless 802.11n dongle, and a wireless keyboard, I can use VNC to remote into the raspberry pi while it's being powered by a portable battery pack, and use the wireless keyboard to drive it around  Spent an hour figuring out which four of the 6 pins drive the motors forwards and backwards. Surprisingly I actually feel like I've achieved something


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 12, 2015)

I have an itch of a bitch of an upgrade itch but im trying not to spend money....

I need to buy a new case and a new corsair AIO or get that watch i linked to....

but fighting the urges is so hard...


----------



## RCoon (Feb 12, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have an itch of a bitch of an upgrade itch but im trying not to spend money....
> 
> I need to buy a new case and a new corsair AIO or get that watch i linked to....
> 
> but fighting the urges is so hard...



Next friday/saturday news yet?


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 12, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have an itch of a bitch of an upgrade itch but im trying not to spend money....
> 
> I need to buy a new case and a new corsair AIO or get that watch i linked to....
> 
> but fighting the urges is so hard...



I feel for you bro.  I've had an MSI X99 Gaming 9, 5930k, 16Gb memory and a 512 M2. drive in my basket 12 times now.  My X79 days are coming to a close.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 12, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Next friday/saturday news yet?



I think this is going to be a bit of a struggle - if anything it will most likely be a last minute thing as I've bugged him again today and he says he cant find anyone to cover but _"Don't panic, there's still time" _so he says.....

Better not to make the bed and get the room ready just yet.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 12, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think this is going to be a bit of a struggle - if anything it will most likely be a last minute thing as I've bugged him again today and he says he cant find anyone to cover but _"Don't panic, there's still time" _so he says.....
> 
> Better not to make the bed and get the room ready just yet.



No worries, will keep the days free anyway as the partner is liable to be on a girls night out anyway!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 12, 2015)

RCoon said:


> No worries, will keep the days free anyway as the partner is liable to be on a girls night out anyway!



Nothing better than coming home to a guy who is totally wasted with one (or some) of his friends


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 13, 2015)

@RCoon 










Something you'd like??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 16, 2015)

Looking for a CPU+board for a friend of a friends busted PC. Can be AMD or Intel and 2 or 3 generations old - it dont matter, All i need are parts that can run games like Guildwars 2 and maybe some other stuff so no bleeding edge required. Doesnt have to overclock like a wet dream either as i wont be doing any sort of tweaking once the system is set up.

PM me with what you got and price.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 16, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Looking for a CPU+board for a friend of a friends busted PC. Can be AMD or Intel and 2 or 3 generations old - it dont matter, All i need are parts that can run games like Guildwars 2 and maybe some other stuff so no bleeding edge required. Doesnt have to overclock like a wet dream either as i wont be doing any sort of tweaking once the system is set up.
> 
> PM me with what you got and price.



I probably still have my 4GB 1333mhz single stick of GSkill Ripjaws RAM if you get desperate for parts.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 16, 2015)

RCoon said:


> I probably still have my 4GB 1333mhz single stick of GSkill Ripjaws RAM if you get desperate for parts.



already got ram, all i need are board+CPU


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm finding it hard to find time to use my PC for something more than typing and research now days!

I might even have a P35 and a Q6600 lying around...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 16, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> I'm finding it hard to find time to use my PC for something more than typing and research now days!
> 
> I might even have a P35 and a Q6600 lying around...



hmmm.... tempting but that would mean i need to get some DDR2 lol. pm me with price if you want to sell


----------



## RCoon (Feb 16, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> i need to get some DDR2 lol



I have some, possibly 2 x 2GB sticks.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 16, 2015)

RCoon said:


> I have some, possibly 2 x 2GB sticks.



what brand are they do you know?


----------



## RCoon (Feb 16, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> what brand are they do you know?



Not a clue, will check specs when I get home

edit: Gah, nevermind, only a single 1GB stick.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 17, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> I'm finding it hard to find time to use my PC for something more than typing and research now days!
> 
> I might even have a P35 and a Q6600 lying around...



Just thought, me and @FreedomEclipse are heading out for drinks this weekend. Welcome to join, although the spare room has been taken.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 17, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Just thought, me and @FreedomEclipse are heading out for drinks this weekend. Welcome to join, although the spare room has been taken.



I have a lovely 5000 word assignment due monday, so i'll likely not have time, thank you for the offer though!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 17, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> I have a lovely 5000 word assignment due monday, so i'll likely not have time, thank you for the offer though!



Its alright - Come catch the train with me, I'll bring my laptop, we can get it hammered out on the way there and back. 2 minds are better than one, and if you get Rcoon drunk enough im sure he will put his expertise as a writer to good use.... Just dont tell your tutor that a couple of alcoholics helped you with your assignment. But if you make the grade then you can break it to them that it was all an elaborate ruse and that Jesus was black before running off laughing maniacally


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 17, 2015)

@RCoon

Not sure if ive linked or mentioned this band already??




















their most recent album seems to be an instrumental but their previous releases seem to be more melodeath metal with vocals and such, Its not bad for some atmospheric (or epic) instrumental metal.

::EDIT::

actually, scratch that, It seems there is vocals on this album.... I thought it was all instrumental lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 22, 2015)

How much of a twat do you have to be to do this?

I honestly cannot fanthom the kind of idiotic stupidity that goes though the minds of these kids to make them jump through skylights


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 23, 2015)

@RCoon


----------



## Iceni (Feb 23, 2015)

Just going to leave this here for you FE.

The plinky bits are done on a commodore SID chip.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 23, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @RCoon



Lol, 2AM? 

Also kinda past the semi-folk metal genre, after listening to Korpiklaani for the better part of my teens I never bothered with much else.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 23, 2015)

Iceni said:


> Just going to leave this here for you FE.
> 
> The plinky bits are done on a commodore SID chip.



Been listening to these guys for ages.



RCoon said:


> Lol, 2AM?
> 
> Also kinda past the semi-folk metal genre, after listening to Korpiklaani for the better part of my teens I never bothered with much else.



 was sorting through a mass of music. I didnt actually get into bed till about 3am'ish


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 23, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> How much of a twat do you have to be to do this?
> 
> I honestly cannot fanthom the kind of idiotic stupidity that goes though the minds of these kids to make them jump through skylights



Free runners these days think they're invincible, i do think its a cool hobby to have but damn is it dangerous lol.
In other news, temperature slowly improving we are close to entering spring which in my opinion is the best season, always prefer the neutral temperature over anything.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 23, 2015)

kurosagi01 said:


> Free runners these days think they're invincible, i do think its a cool hobby to have but damn is it dangerous lol.
> In other news, temperature slowly improving we are close to entering spring which in my opinion is the best season, always prefer the neutral temperature over anything.



They werent free runners


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 24, 2015)

bought a pair of AUNA LINE 300-SF-BK speakers for £8 off ebay.... they retail at £44.99. I have absolutely no idea why they were going for £8 but i fucking jumped on them. Description says good working condition but there are no actual pictures of them on the listing. the seller does have 100% feedback out of 614 transactions so I doubt i'll receive something that look like its been kicked around like a football.


I only hope that they weren't a misprice or the seller made a mistake of making the listing as 'buy now' instead of the usual auction style bidding match


----------



## RCoon (Feb 24, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> bought a pair of AUNA LINE 300-SF-BK speakers for £8 off ebay.... they retail at £44.99. I have absolutely no idea why they were going for £8 but i fucking jumped on them. Description says good working condition but there are no actual pictures of them on the listing. the seller does have 100% feedback out of 614 transactions so I doubt i'll receive something that look like its been kicked around like a football.
> 
> 
> I only hope that they weren't a misprice or the seller made a mistake of making the listing as 'buy now' instead of the usual auction style bidding match



Either they'll honor it, or they'll give you your money back.

Or the speakers suck ass/are in poor condition. I've still got my logitech Z506 5.1 system in my drawer. Waiting for a good time and place to set them up.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 24, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Either they'll honor it, or they'll give you your money back.
> 
> Or the speakers suck ass/are in poor condition. I've still got my logitech Z506 5.1 system in my drawer. Waiting for a good time and place to set them up.




well fingers crossed, for £8 though im not going to complain unless it does look like its been through a trash compactor.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 24, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well fingers crossed, for £8 though im not going to complain unless it does look like its been through a trash compactor.



Well, just brought one of our spare Ruckus R500's from work and got the thing set up. Router wireless is turned off, and the AP is set to Google's DNS too. Runs like a charm, and intelligently selects AC or N selection based on usage. I can also pick it up when I park the car outside the house  Not bad for a £400 unit!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 24, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Well, just brought one of our spare Ruckus R500's from work and got the thing set up. Router wireless is turned off, and the AP is set to Google's DNS too. Runs like a charm, and intelligently selects AC or N selection based on usage. I can also pick it up when I park the car outside the house  Not bad for a £400 unit!



If you ever want to throw it out, i'll take it.

::EDIT::

I may just get a Netgear WC120 and tacking it on to my existing setup.


----------



## vega22 (Feb 25, 2015)

long story short, i need more ram.

any rec on what 16gb set to buy?

as much as i would love to add another 2 sticks of my mushkin to the mix for a total of 16 they no longer sell it....

so what do you lovely people think?


----------



## RCoon (Feb 25, 2015)

OCUK have a pretty sweet deal http://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?prodids=MY-205-KS,MY-204-KS,MY-203-KS


----------



## vega22 (Feb 25, 2015)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-074-AR&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=1387

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-082-GS&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=1387

where the ones i was looking at but from what i have been told they are all the same crap anyway xD


----------



## RCoon (Feb 25, 2015)

marsey99 said:


> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-074-AR&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=1387
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-082-GS&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=1387
> 
> where the ones i was looking at but from what i have been told they are all the same crap anyway xD



GSkill has the better timings, so if money is no problem!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 25, 2015)

@RCoon

Get Lydia in here right meow...



Spoiler


----------



## RCoon (Feb 25, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @RCoon
> 
> Get Lydia in here right meow...
> 
> ...



I did.

It went:

"Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwww!"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 25, 2015)

Also... stick with Windows 7 or go with Windows 8.1? I know Windows 10 will be out in a few months but my antivirus is running out lol...


----------



## vega22 (Feb 25, 2015)

yea its not really the issue, i just don't want to buy them and find some others the day after you know xD


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 27, 2015)

Speakers are in..... Hmmm what to say about these.... They arent spectacular - but then it could be cuz im still running off the Z5500 sub, Might need a proper amp to run these speakers.

with that aside these speakers much prefer electro music to heavy metal. Both working though & in immaculate condition. Worth the £8 gamble i guess.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 28, 2015)

@RCoon - Could i interest you in some?


----------



## RCoon (Mar 1, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @RCoon - Could i interest you in some?



Lol, reminds me of Arch Enemy but with arguably better guitar.

Also, got myself a bottle of the standard 10 year talisker. There was another there too, slightly more expensive but didn't seem to have much of a description.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 1, 2015)

Maybe you might like this too...





































but yeah visit their official YT Channel for more stuff

As for the Talisker - I think theres also a 12 year one but i havent tried that before. at £100 a bottle its a bit too rich for my blood.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 2, 2015)

Also have some TranceCore from Russia.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 10, 2015)

Just treated myself to a pair of these puppies. Getting them imported because they're a bugger to buy anywhere else.
http://grainaudio.com/products/oehp-over-ear-headphones


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 10, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> As for the Talisker - I think theres also a 12 year one but i havent tried that before. at £100 a bottle its a bit too rich for my blood.



Whisky afficianados take note of a Welsh treat, it really is very good.

_At Penderyn we *produce just one cask per day* of the finest malted barley spirit, which, when matured, is recognised worldwide as one of the finest malt whiskies.
_
http://www.welsh-whisky.co.uk/
More like 25 quid a pop.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 10, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Whisky afficianados take note of a Welsh treat, it really is very good.
> 
> _At Penderyn we *produce just one cask per day* of the finest malted barley spirit, which, when matured, is recognised worldwide as one of the finest malt whiskies.
> _
> ...



Got two bottles of Penderyn at home, quite enjoyable, easy drinking stuff.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 10, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Just treated myself to a pair of these puppies. Getting them imported because they're a bugger to buy anywhere else.
> http://grainaudio.com/products/oehp-over-ear-headphones



Nice that you say that, I just grabbed myself a pair of JBL Control 1's from ebay for £45. Gonna move these Auna Luna speakers to the back and have the Control 1's at the front. Ive also bought a center channel speaker to replace the logitech one and thats been the BIGGEST difference soundwise to the setup apart from better bass and mid range reproduction from the Auna Line bookshelfs.

I watched a few movies with this setup and it sounds more 'alive' than the previous setup. Had these bookshelf speakers cost me £40 for the pair then they wouldnt of been worth it at all but for £8 it was worth the gamble. Even if i was to sell them on, id profit from it.

Ive played some games with this set up but it sounds a little weird as there is no tweeter. which is why the JBLs are coming


----------



## RCoon (Mar 10, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> sounds a little weird as there is no tweeter



I'm not sure my brain could handle that. Everything would feel like it was missing something.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 10, 2015)

RCoon said:


> I'm not sure my brain could handle that. Everything would feel like it was missing something.



well i dont really game without my headphones on these days. For everyday use its passable - a little more noticeable when watching movies here and there but its really ok.

For the moment highs can sound really tinny rather like slightly above average laptop speakers. that kind painful 'hissing' sound when the drummer is hitting all his crash cymbals. some what cringeworthy almost, but load up some electro and these Auna Lines deliver some nice punch. However the sub on the Logitech z5500s has always been a bit of a beast anyway. Im quite surprised my Z5500s have lasted me this long, I remember hearing how some of them would even 'blow up' back in the day. I think some of the LEDs in the control dock might have died though as i remember seeing a lot of flickering back in the day but it still lights up but just not as bright.

I'll be moving onto getting a proper AV receiver soon enough, Its only a matter of time. Unfortunately, that could mean i lose use of my heaphone amp off my SB-Z soundcard which means i will have to find myself an external headphones amp but we shall see what happens when the time comes.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 10, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I'll be moving onto getting a proper AV receiver soon enough, Its only a matter of time. Unfortunately, that could mean i lose use of my heaphone amp off my SB-Z soundcard which means i will have to find myself an external headphones amp but we shall see what happens when the time comes.



Next up for me is a proper sound DAC for my shiny headphones. Saving my pennies for Skylake + Mobo in September, but if I can fit in a shiny new DAC I most certainly will!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 10, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Next up for me is a proper sound DAC for my shiny headphones. Saving my pennies for Skylake + Mobo in September, but if I can fit in a shiny new DAC I most certainly will!



well if these JBL's i got coming in fix the tinnyness i may just put off rolling with an AV and sort myself out a nice PC case with a side window....

I dunno.... I gots money, I just dont know what to do with it. maybe a 28" or 29" curved monitor?  Heh... well i dont have that much money to spend. £300 new watch?

I really should start saving. but the urge to spend can be so overwhelming at times.


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 12, 2015)

rebuilt the pc in a new case, it's got a giant size window though, got to find somewhere that offers some white/black braided pci-e cables because the stock ones are suddenly quite noticable


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 12, 2015)

Looks tidy


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 12, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/pratchett/....181790.43413980024/10152645355625025/?type=1

edit:
Nick Mogavero:
"I would like my pudding now nurse. And then I think I'd like to... write... something... I don't remember what."

Standing in the corner, he waits. The sand slowly flows, but it nears it's end. The old man still glows, as thousands of threads spread away from him.

SQUEAK.

I AGREE. IT IS A SHAME TO SEE HIM THIS WAY.

SQUEAK.

NO. I DO NOT KNOW WHAT WILL HAPPEN.... BUT I CANNOT WAIT TO ASK HIM HOW IT ALL ENDS.

The old man looks up, through them at first... and then he sees them. For once, the smile on the hooded figure's skull is genuine. 

"I... I remember you. The anth... ant..."

ANTHROPOMORPHIC PERSONIFICATION.

"Yes, that. We knew each other?"

ONCE. AND WILL AGAIN, SIR.

He so rarely said it, and these feelings... remembering his young aprentice, and beloved daughter. The beautiful child they have.

"There... is a girl, yes?"

SHE IS SPEAKING TO THE AUDITORS, SIR. THEY ARE UNWILLING TO LISTEN.

"Well then. You know what they say, two things you cannot avoid. Taxes and..." He looks into the firey blue eyes, and becomes aware.

SQUEAK.

"Quite right. Is it time already? I have so much left to do."

YOU HAVE GIVEN ALL YOU CAN SIR.

"No, not cancer. Alzheimers."

I AM AWARE.

"So, where is the boy? I remember a boy."

CARRIAGE ACCIDENT.

"Ahh. Never much trusted cars. Or horses."

THEY GET YOU WHERE YOU WANT TO GO.

"Must I?"

SOON. BUT WE MAY SIT HERE AWHILE.

SQUEAK

DO YOU HAVE ANY BISCUITS?

"No. Shame really." 

YES.

"Is it truely turtles?"

ALL THE WAY DOWN. I HAVE SEEN THEM.

"Ahh. I would love to see it. Perhaps a small trip before?"

IT WOULD BE MY PLEASURE.

"The light is slower there... and there's a monkey...."

ORANGUTAN. SAME PRINCIPLE.

"Yes... will they remember me?"

SQUEAK.

"What was that? I could not hear you."

HE SAYS WE WILL, SIR.

"I never much liked the trouble people had with you. You seem like a nice fellow."

I HAVE MY DAYS.

"Don't we all?"

SOME LESS THAN OTHERS.

"Is it quick?"

YES. AND I BROUGHT THE SWORD. CEREMONY DICTATES IT.

"Ahh. How about a cup of tea?"

I WOULD ENJOY IT. DO YOU PLAY CHESS?

"No. how about checkers?"

And so they sat, two old friends regaling each other, though the old man could not remember all of the details, the cloaked man and his rat filled him in, when it was needed.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2015)

@RCoon

Maybe some EDM perhaps? 









Song sounds proper bangin' on dese JBL's. Sub is also bustin out some nice grooves.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 17, 2015)

Recently bought Breakaway by In Hearts Wake. They've got a new album in may. Give it a listen! Can't link it, at work!

Also:





Still need to decide on whether to get an Essence STX or a Xonar U7...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Recently bought Breakaway by In Hearts Wake. They've got a new album in may. Give it a listen! Can't link it, at work!
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



Would not recommend Asus soundcards if you are a gamer (but of course you already know that)

as for In Hearts Wake - I was kinda hoping for female vocals


----------



## RCoon (Mar 17, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Would not recommend Asus soundcards if you are a gamer (but of course you already know that)
> 
> as for In Hearts Wake - I was kinda hoping for female vocals



You know I'm not a fan of Asus myself, but at the same time I'm not terribly fond of the Phoebus or the Creative Zx. Are the Creative's any good?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2015)

RCoon said:


> You know I'm not a fan of Asus myself, but at the same time I'm not terribly fond of the Phoebus or the Creative Zx. Are the Creative's any good?



Well having been through a D2X, STX and had a DG to mess around with while i was building a machine for a friend of a friend of another friend. I can safely say that I could not be happier with my SB-Z. One of the huge things that lets Asus down is their driver support which is almost non-existant. Afaik they release updates once in a bluemoon for 1 or 2 minor bugs they find with their drivers themselves rather than getting feedback from their forums which are more or less just user-to-user based now since nobody from Asus themselves are active there. Every once in a while you will get an Asus rep who is just passing by replying to posts and threads but those moments are just too few and far between to really have me out there banging the drum promoting their products.

Though, with that said. Higher end Xonar cards possess a godlike clarity when it comes to music and movies. I have never heard something so crisp and clear, but the problems ive had with Xonars even when im using third party tweaked drivers still persist - were talking real bad EAX/DirectSound emulation. and weird anomalies like making games sound uber distorted despite the in game audio settings not being maxed out. I get a lot of audio clipping when it comes to older titles that do support directsound. I even resorted to using a hacked version of Creative Alchemy and while that did help, I was still having problems, If not in one game then another. 


Ive yet to have a problem with my SB-Z and ive had it for around 2 years i think.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 17, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> real bad EAX/DirectSound emulation. and weird anomalies like making games sound uber distorted



Those are the issues I've had. My D2X is no longer in my system because the custom drivers don't fix everything and it just plain breaks stuff. I'll probably buy an SB-Z in that case, as the Retail version with the red shield is only £60 on amazon. Need something decent to drive my new OEHP's when they arrive.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2015)

I dont think you could find a better partner tbh - though since you primarily use headphones, maybe it would be worthwhile to splash a little extra cash for the ZxR version.

I know you said youre not keen on the ZX, but Creative drivers work pretty well.


----------



## vega22 (Mar 17, 2015)

cheesy999 said:


> rebuilt the pc in a new case, it's got a giant size window though, got to find somewhere that offers some white/black braided pci-e cables because the stock ones are suddenly quite noticable



http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/cat/Braid-by-the-Meter_155.html

if you're feeling brave


----------



## RCoon (Mar 17, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont think you could find a better partner tbh - though since you primarily use headphones, maybe it would be worthwhile to splash a little extra cash for the ZxR version.
> 
> I know you said youre not keen on the ZX, but Creative drivers work pretty well.



Never used the creative cards tbh, I just assumed being creative they were bad. I know the z and zx are identical bar the pointless mic thing, but the zxr is crazy expensive. I'll probably go for the z


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Never used the creative cards tbh, I just assumed being creative they were bad. I know the z and zx are identical bar the pointless mic thing, but the zxr is crazy expensive. I'll probably go for the z



Back in the early days when Creative released their 'new' XF-i line of soundcards their driver team was worse than AMDs - shit was BAAAAAAAD back then but over the years theyve come a long way. Their drivers might be a little bloated and stuff but everything works and ive never had any issues with games nor have i had to mess about with Creative Alchemy to get older titles working with EAX/DirectSound etc etc.

Id recommend an Auzentech too but they are long gone. Im guessing Creative shut them out and they struggled to find the partnership they needed to continue trading. Nobody knows exactly what happened to them, they didnt even declare/announce that they were going under or ceasing operations - they just completely faded away overnight without a word and the only way people found out was when their emails to the support team werent being answered anymore.


I think you'd be pretty happy with a Creative card


----------



## d1nky (Mar 17, 2015)

might be buying a new rig soon, depending on my tax rebate and wages its either going to be a pos or uber lol hope the tech gods are on my side, roll  on april!




besides that wth is going on with gfx cards being released, thought there would been a 980ti by now and 390x 70% faster than the 290x?! i was looking at sli 980s in matx and 4k, but may need to wait it out!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2015)

d1nky said:


> might be buying a new rig soon, depending on my tax rebate and wages its either going to be a pos or uber lol hope the tech gods are on my side, roll  on april!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RCoon (Mar 18, 2015)

Headphones out for delivery baby, week and a half early! Hope they don't arrive broken...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2015)

I had a i5-4670 arrive for a friends build - but it appears to have been used... my oh my OCuK.....

It was purchased as OEM not B-grade


----------



## RCoon (Mar 18, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I had a i5-4670 arrive for a friends build - but it appears to have been used... my oh my OCuK.....
> 
> It was purchased as OEM not B-grade



lol. Speaking of OCUK, they've got an Acer 4k 27" IPS 60hz monitor for £479.99
With pay day on Monday, I may not get that sound card after all...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2015)

RCoon said:


> lol. Speaking of OCUK, they've got an Acer 4k 27" IPS 60hz monitor for £479.99
> With pay day on Monday, I may not get that sound card after all...



lets hope you dont get an ex-display one,

The bastard tried to make me keep the CPU.

I was like, well hey i dont mind keeping it but keep in mind what i purchased here is a B-Grade or open box, You should be refunding me some money if you want me to keep this otherwise send me a brand new one out.

Couldnt give me a partial refund so asked me to return it instead.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 18, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> lets hope you dont get an ex-display one



I dislike ordering from them grossly, but this is the cheapest you can get a 4K IPS 60hz monitor...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2015)

RCoon said:


> I dislike ordering from them grossly, but this is the cheapest you can get a 4K IPS 60hz monitor...



Ive ordered stuff from them quite a few times over the past year and everything has always been ok - OCuK sending out used CPUs as 'new' isnt exactly old news, I think it happened to Moonpig or Qubit some years ago before the buyout by caseking.

What would honestly fuck me off more than anything is if they send the CPU back saying nothings wrong when i can clearly see the little marks that the pins leave on the contacts, the thermal paste on the side of the heatshield & marks on the heatshield itself from the metal retention clip system that Intel use & marks on the top from a direct touch heatpipe cooler.

I said i could email him the pictures if he doesnt believe me. What a bunch of wankers. I think i will officially be done with OCuK after this last purchase. They lost Tatty's 5850 that he RMA'd for me, and they lost my Ducky Shine III when i RMA'd the first time cuz of dead LEDs - they will deny that they ever received it but yet i have a emails confirming its arrival and also tracking from royal mail to say it got there. I think me or Tatty had to get an Asus rep involved too to get the ball rolling again on the 5850 which was pretty much sold to a friend as soon as i got it back 


One thing i am going to miss is the haribo thrown into the box with big orders.... I honestly wish SCAN would do the same thing


----------



## RCoon (Mar 18, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> wish SCAN would do the same thing



Just noticed scan sell the same monitor at the same price. I'll buy from them instead


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Just noticed scan sell the same monitor at the same price. I'll buy from them instead



Let me know if its any good and i will try to lump my Asus off to a friend of mine ;p

I think my 970s has what it takes to power 4k


----------



## d1nky (Mar 18, 2015)

lol freedomeclipse its been tough living without a pc, i wake up and all i think about is hardware!


really want to beast an x99 build or spend 48 hours gaming straight!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 19, 2015)

Heres OCuK's stupidity again.... I paid for a i5-4670 non-K and they sent me a 4670K after their previous fuck up of sending me a used CPU. god knows how this company is still in business. Their loss is my gain though. Sadly this CPU is for a friend and its a REAL shame as i wont be overclocking this CPU at all.

My friends never been huge on overclocking so rather then get him parts with OC potential like i used to do back in the old days, ive paired him with a cheap £65 MSI PC Mate motherboard and this here now 4670k


----------



## RCoon (Mar 19, 2015)

Sweet. Swap with me?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 19, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Sweet. Swap with me?



are you serious?


----------



## RCoon (Mar 20, 2015)

My 4670 for your k version

EDIT:
In case anyone missed the coverage, I had 4 telescopes with 2 types of filters and an SLR set up:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/haznil68cfd9ghq/DSC_1398.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/gx95il6gljwhuu7/DSC_1417.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/msguryq83g0pnww/DSC_1471.JPG?dl=0

EDIT EDIT:
Perks of working at NPU  Just ordered the Sound Blaster Z too. Should arrive tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 25, 2015)

anyone got 8gb of DDR3 ram lying around? or maybe a 2600k or 3770k?

i need more power for my science research!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 25, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> anyone got 8gb of DDR3 ram lying around? or maybe a 2600k or 3770k?
> 
> i need more power for my science research!



sadly not. I have a 3570k and 8gigs of 1600 ripjaws, but they are destined for a friend of a friends rather late birthday present (and ive already been paid so no bidding warz pls)

I tell you what though - Building a new PC with a Fractal Define R4 makes me want a new case so badly.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 25, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> sadly not. I have a 3570k and 8gigs of 1600 ripjaws, but they are destined for a friend of a friends rather late birthday present (and ive already been paid so no bidding warz pls)
> 
> I tell you what though - Building a new PC with a Fractal Define R4 makes me want a new case so badly.



I'm considering the R5 too!

looking to make this pc a little quicker


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 25, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> I'm considering the R5 too!
> 
> looking to make this pc a little quicker



the R4 is a GREAT case, Its so spacious inside and theres plenty of room for a 240mm rad or AIO cooler. i got 2 140mm Noctua fans running at probably 800 or 1000rpm at 7v paired with the 2 140mm 1000rpm fans that cam with the case and its honestly so quiet.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 26, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the R4 is a GREAT case, Its so spacious inside and theres plenty of room for a 240mm rad or AIO cooler. i got 2 140mm Noctua fans running at probably 800 or 1000rpm at 7v paired with the 2 140mm 1000rpm fans that cam with the case and its honestly so quiet.



I think the R5 would be nicer i think. can take Dual Rads! i would probably get that one when i have some cash to fix up my waterloop and change my case


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 27, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> I think the R5 would be nicer i think. can take Dual Rads! i would probably get that one when i have some cash to fix up my waterloop and change my case



Its all about the Corsair 760T for me. Ive even contemplated getting a 780T.

Throw in a Corsair H105 with some 120x38mm Nidec Beta V (VA450DC)fans courtesy of Mr Rcoon and just under volt the shit out of them to keep them quiet but still provide enough cooling. Im sure that even at 5v they would probably shift more air then any corsair fan would.

::EDIT::

what i find ridiculous is that the 760T is so overpriced.

(Price inc shipping which is about £10)
760T is £161.69@SCAN
780T is £161.26@SCAN

Though with that said, you can buy from retailers that have free delivery over £100


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 29, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its all about the Corsair 760T for me. Ive even contemplated getting a 780T.
> 
> Throw in a Corsair H105 with some 120x38mm Nidec Beta V (VA450DC)fans courtesy of Mr Rcoon and just under volt the shit out of them to keep them quiet but still provide enough cooling. Im sure that even at 5v they would probably shift more air then any corsair fan would.
> 
> ...



Call them... they may be able to give you free shipping


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 29, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> Call them... they may be able to give you free shipping



And why would they give me free shipping?


----------



## Finners (Mar 29, 2015)

To get your sale, they basically give it away if your a hexus forum member with something silly like 10 posts. 

I'd ring them up and say novatech/Amazon sell it for just under £150 with free delivery. Sure they will price match.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 29, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its all about the Corsair 760T for me. Ive even contemplated getting a 780T.
> ::EDIT::
> 
> what i find ridiculous is that the 760T is so overpriced.
> ...



Had to have a look to compare prices here, love the case but it is pricey, $259 here, but the shop is 5 minutes away so no delivery fee.


----------



## d1nky (Mar 29, 2015)

when the hell is computex? i want these friggin gfx cards to arrive some time in april so i can buy a frikkin pc!

and whats farcry4 like?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 29, 2015)

d1nky said:


> when the hell is computex? i want these friggin gfx cards to arrive some time in april so i can buy a frikkin pc!
> 
> and whats farcry4 like?



Dunno about computex but FC4 is more or less FC3 with a few extra missions and possibly mechanics etc etc. I bought the game but never played it even once. Ive seen some youtube playthroughs it and it honestly doesnt inspire me to play it at all tbh.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 29, 2015)

@RCoon 










Not a bad band. But i wish they didnt conform into the 'scenefag' kind of dress style with servings of controversial 'crabcore' style guitar wankings, I find the video almost cringing to watch because of this, but I enjoy this band. Part of me wants to believe that they only dressed this way for the video or that their record label told them to do it because it will drive all the girls crazy.

I sincerely hope they will grow out of that phase.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 30, 2015)

anyone? 8gb  or 16gb of ram? last chance to offload it before i go out and buy some


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 31, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> anyone? 8gb  or 16gb of ram? last chance to offload it before i go out and buy some



too late - I had some for sale about a month or so back. 

---

@RCoon I have an 760T & H105 on the way! pics when its all done.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 31, 2015)

R5 and Corsair 16gb 1866 ordered. i7 2600k sitting on my desk
let the fun begin...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 31, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> R5 and Corsair 16gb 1866 ordered. i7 2600k sitting on my desk
> let the fun begin...



Did you honestly buy that 2600k? theres almost no difference between an OC'd 2500k and 2600k. Just because it has hyperthreading might add a few fps here and there but thats about it.

::EDIT::

Also got some EK Vardar fans coming. I know the corsair fans that come with the H105 are loud and Vardar's as close to Gentle Typhoons as they come


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 31, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Did you honestly buy that 2600k? theres almost no difference between an OC'd 2500k and 2600k. Just because it has hyperthreading might add a few fps here and there but thats about it.
> 
> ::EDIT::
> 
> Also got some EK Vardar fans coming. I know the corsair fans that come with the H105 are loud and Vardar's as close to Gentle Typhoons as they come



Cost me nothing, friend was upgrading, i just have to give my 2500k to another friend... ends equal


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 31, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> Cost me nothing, friend was upgrading, i just have to give my 2500k to another friend... ends equal



In that case thats a good deal then. now all you have to do is worry about getting a better motherboard


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 1, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> In that case thats a good deal then. now all you have to do is worry about getting a better motherboard


too expensive... I can't find anything for less than £100, which is incidentally slightly less than what i paid for this one


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 1, 2015)

Sigh.... Well it looks like im SoL for delivery this week. got an email from scan saying they wont have stock of EK fans till this friday and since its bank holiday it means that i wont get my new case probably till tuesday or wednesday next week. Its so close i can almost taste the acrylic side panel on my tongue, but yet its so far.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 1, 2015)

My R5 was dispatched no idea where the hell it is... lets see


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 2, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> My R5 was dispatched no idea where the hell it is... lets see



is it being delivered by dave???

On a side note, I got paid a days wages just for turning up to work. Turned up for work, but found out my place of work was closed due to the basement (staff quarters) being full of carbon monoxide from the electric fire down the road. I was redirected elsewhere by my boss but the only problem is that my uniform is in that basement so im on standby just incase they re-open.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 3, 2015)

Good times aye Freedom lol and my 1st LED strrip just died which is a bummer only lasted 2 months,installed the secondary one and probably last 2 months aswell. Will probably replace the rear fans for blue LED next time.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 3, 2015)

well it's arrived. too bad i'm not home til Thursday!

didn't get the windowed one... sits under the table anyway.

wondering if my 8pin CPU cable is long enough...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 3, 2015)

kurosagi01 said:


> Good times aye Freedom lol and my 1st LED strrip just died which is a bummer only lasted 2 months,installed the secondary one and probably last 2 months aswell. Will probably replace the rear fans for blue LED next time.



Might be worth considering a cathode tube? I know its a little old skool but thats an option


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 5, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Might be worth considering a cathode tube? I know its a little old skool but thats an option


Probably will look into getting cathode tube instead to be honest lol.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 6, 2015)

ummmmmmmmmm, anyone got a spare screen larger than a 22? my old one just died and i have my dissertation to write..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 7, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> ummmmmmmmmm, anyone got a spare screen larger than a 22? my old one just died and i have my dissertation to write..




How much you willin to pay?


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 7, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> How much you willin to pay?



need to see whats available otherwise i'd probably go buy a new 27


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 7, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> need to see whats available otherwise i'd probably go buy a new 27



get the 27"


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 7, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> get the 27"



I've sorted out the 22, VGA cable being an arse


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 7, 2015)

Well, I got my 23" NEC here that i dont really use. It just sits in a corner of the room waiting to be plugged in but never does. I tried mounting it on an arm but its just too heavy. for a 23" its a lot heavier than my 27" and i have no way to place it on my desk where i would be able to see it without having to strain myself or put myself in a weird position


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 7, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well, I got my 23" NEC here that i dont really use. It just sits in a corner of the room waiting to be plugged in but never does. I tried mounting it on an arm but its just too heavy. for a 23" its a lot heavier than my 27" and i have no way to place it on my desk where i would be able to see it without having to strain myself or put myself in a weird position


this 22 is full HD has VESA mounts and is light.... which probably could be mounted. Its a VGA and a TN so i doubt you'd want it.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 7, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well, I got my 23" NEC here that i dont really use. It just sits in a corner of the room waiting to be plugged in but never does. I tried mounting it on an arm but its just too heavy. for a 23" its a lot heavier than my 27" and i have no way to place it on my desk where i would be able to see it without having to strain myself or put myself in a weird position


arm mount 27 and place 23?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 7, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> this 22 is full HD has VESA mounts and is light.... which probably could be mounted. Its a VGA and a TN so i doubt you'd want it.



Nah im not looking for monitors at the moment, If i had to though id probably grab two lighter LG AH-IPS for around £120 a peice or less - even refurbed dell 24" ultrasharps go for £80-100 but come without the stand. a triple monitor 23|27|23  or even 22|27|22setup does sound pretty sexy though id like to have WXGA resolutions on the left and right monitors.




ne6togadno said:


> arm mount 27 and place 23?



Yeah i had a fixed arm mount. Had no problem mounting the 27" but my 23" just made the whole frame just droop down and the hinge couldnt keep the monitor facing upright.


------

Getting scared at SCAN not delivering my 760T by tomorrow and surprisingly they've replied quite quickly to my e-note.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 7, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah i had a fixed arm mount. Had no problem mounting the 27" but my 23" just made the whole frame just droop down and the hinge couldnt keep the monitor facing upright.


i ment why didnt you arm mounted 27 and left 23 standing on the desk. this would let you use em both.



FreedomEclipse said:


> triple monitor 23|27|23 or even 22|27|22setup does sound pretty sexy though id like to have WXGA resolutions on the left and right monitors


why not 3440x1440 (lg 34um95 or 34uc97)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 7, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> i ment why didnt you arm mounted 27 and left 23 standing on the desk. this would let you use em both.
> 
> 
> why not 3440x1440 (lg 34um95 or 34uc97)



Space. I didnt have enough of it on my desk.

34um95 costs £660 and the 34uc97 costs £999 - 2x 23" LG AH-IPS or Dell ultrasharp = under £280


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 7, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Space. I didnt have enough of it on my desk.
> 
> 34um95 costs £660 and the 34uc97 costs £999 - 2x 23" LG AH-IPS or Dell ultrasharp = under £280


how much you can get for your current monitor


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 7, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> how much you can get for your current monitor



Not enough to make it worth the time and effort in selling it.

I will definitely look at buying a curved monitor later on down the road when prices have dropped, that probably wont be for another year or two


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 7, 2015)

i am also looking for new monitor 1440p isp with around or less then 12ms latency but i am waiting for reviews of those freesync that supposed to come mid this year to see what they has to offer before making final decision


----------



## RCoon (Apr 8, 2015)

Slightly old, but in the coming weeks of us voting for which troglodyte rules the country for four years, I feel humour is the only thing that will get us through this hell


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 8, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Slightly old, but in the coming weeks of us voting for which troglodyte rules the country for four years, I feel humour is the only thing that will get us through this hell



Im more of a fan of the apprentice one! bloody marvellous!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 8, 2015)

well, my 760T is here, Gonna mount it with these Nidec Beta V's that i picked up from Rcoon for a laugh to see how i get before id rather perforate my own eardrums with a rusty scalpel.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 8, 2015)

I believe in Democracy the current crop of Political Pigs have had their Snouts in the feeding trough for far to long.

Lets Vote for some NEW Pigs to Feed at the Trough

Mr Orwell  you must be Spinning like a Turd in a centrifuge in your grave


----------



## RCoon (Apr 8, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> I believe in Democracy the current crop of Political Pigs have had their Snouts in the feeding trough for far to long.
> 
> Lets Vote for some NEW Pigs to Feed at the Trough
> 
> Mr Orwell  you must be Spinning like a Turd in a centrifuge in your grave



I intend to vote Monster Raving Lunie. No particular alignment with any of the main parties, and their leaders are donuts.



FreedomEclipse said:


> well, my 760T is here, Gonna mount it with these Nidec Beta V's that i picked up from Rcoon for a laugh to see how i get before id rather perforate my own eardrums with a rusty scalpel.



Take piccies. Also record a video with those fans at 100% please.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 8, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Take piccies. Also record a video with those fans at 100% please.



not mine but










If this PC doesnt at least hover when i put it together, i will be extremely extremely disappointed


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 8, 2015)

RCoon said:


> I intend to vote Monster Raving Lunie. No particular alignment with any of the main parties, and their leaders are donuts.



Good to hear your going to Vote
Locally we have no MRLP candidate (hope yours saves his deposit)
My choice will be U**P

If they (U**P) get enough votes / seats then they stand a chance of changing the political landscape


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 8, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Good to hear your going to Vote
> Locally we have no MRLP candidate (hope yours saves his deposit)
> My choice will be U**P
> 
> If they (U**P) get enough votes / seats then they stand a chance of changing the political landscape



As for me i will be voting this guy...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 8, 2015)

I will be voting for anarchy.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 8, 2015)

I got two votes   mine and my father will vote for who i Recommend ( tell ) him to

We also get to vote for our choice of local numpty councilors


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 8, 2015)

So today i decided to go down size from 27inch TV/monitor to a 23.6inch monitor just because in my vision i find it difficult to look at lot of text/code on the screen and the height of my desk just doesn't help the viewing angle for coding or playing PC games. 
Now using an AOC I2369VM 23.6 inch IPS Monitor which has all the necessary ports i want and built in speakers,more HDMI ports so i don't need keep switching out cables from PS4 to PC. I can use the 2 HDMI port for the PS3 and PS4 and display port for PC which feels nice.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 8, 2015)

How appropiate


RCoon said:


> and their leaders are donuts.



Some of Our American friends call donuts  "Bear sign" (apparently because they resemble Bear Shit)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 8, 2015)

kurosagi01 said:


> So today i decided to go down size from 27inch TV/monitor to a 23.6inch monitor just because in my vision i find it difficult to look at lot of text/code on the screen and the height of my desk just doesn't help the viewing angle for coding or playing PC games.
> Now using an AOC I2369VM 23.6 inch IPS Monitor which has all the necessary ports i want and built in speakers,more HDMI ports so i don't need keep switching out cables from PS4 to PC. I can use the 2 HDMI port for the PS3 and PS4 and display port for PC which feels nice.




Judging by your set up there, id say you were sitting too close to the screen. I sit about 32" away from my screen at the furthest point (my head) though if i roll my chair forward a little its around 28"

But saying that..... Youre chinese, youre supposed to have perfect invision.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 8, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Judging by your set up there, id say you were sitting too close to the screen. I sit about 32" away from my screen at the furthest point (my head) though if i roll my chair forward a little its around 28"
> 
> But saying that..... Youre chinese, youre supposed to have perfect invision.


To be honest the desk sucks and i do sit quite close to the desk because i can't reach for the mouse and keyboard. Worst is the desk is way too high for my arms and i find myself at time hurting my wrist by putting pressure on it.
The chair is too short vice versa with the desk.
As for my perfect vision well...i have been wearing glasses for 4 years now,i am long sighted so my eyes are fine for when im driving but sitting close to a computer or looking at electronic device well my eyes starts failing me there.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 8, 2015)

kurosagi01 said:


> As for my perfect vision well...i have been wearing glasses for 4 years now,i am long sighted so my eyes are fine for when im driving but sitting close to a computer or looking at electronic device well my eyes starts failing me there.



I didnt mean it in that kinda context 







I suppose i am lucky in a sense I have an old £200-300 'Jerker' PC desk that i bought about 7-10 years ago from ikea that still serving its purpose.

(not my setup but thats the way it looks)






I have my desk set up identically to this guy pretty much.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 8, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I will be voting for anarchy.


In that case no need to vote, we have it already.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 8, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I didnt mean it in that kinda context
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I pretty much want an actual computer desk which i will look into in few months time and as for the general election i got no clue who to vote for this year,may vote for Green party and see what outcome will be.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 8, 2015)

kurosagi01 said:


> I pretty much want an actual computer desk which i will look into in few months time and as for the general election i got no clue who to vote for this year,may vote for Green party and see what outcome will be.



Look for a second hand ikea Jerker desk from ebay or gumtree - Unless the owner has been using it as a bouncy castle, these desks are solid and will definitely withstand the test of time.

There have been many facebook campaigns to get Ikea to start selling these again but Ikea have never listened.

So long as youre not paying anywhere near the RRP for them back in the day, then its a steal

They are going for as cheap as £30 on gumtree and ebay. Even if you have to drive into london to pick it up, its a damn good deal.


Sadly there are some people out there who try and exploit other people by selling the desk at £1000 - Same desk i paid £200-300 now selling for £1000 cuz its in mint condition and obviously not sold anymore.....

I dont think even 'Art' costs as much


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 8, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Look for a second hand ikea Jerker desk from ebay or gumtree - Unless the owner has been using it as a bouncy castle, these desks are solid and will definitely withstand the test of time.
> 
> There have been many facebook campaigns to get Ikea to start selling these again but Ikea have never listened.
> 
> ...



Found one for £55 all wooden etc but at this point can't afford to buy new desk yet,will be looking into changing my whole room layout first.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 8, 2015)

I got my desk (or my missus did) on gumtree. It's over 1 metre deep and about 1.8m long. All for a bargain from gumtree. £30!! Did a google search and its about 300 new.



p.s dont laugh at my sorry set of affairs, that pos is for downloads and streaming, aka the 3310. hopefully getting a new pc soon as i get this fekin rebate!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 8, 2015)

d1nky said:


> I got my desk (or my missus did) on gumtree. It's over 1 metre deep and about 1.8m long. All for a bargain from gumtree. £30!! Did a google search and its about 300 new.
> 
> View attachment 63970
> 
> p.s dont laugh at my sorry set of affairs, that pos is for downloads and streaming, aka the 3310. hopefully getting a new pc soon as i get this fekin rebate!



Lol dinky id buy that for £20 off gumtree and no more. Not when you can get a Jerker desk for £30 off the same site


----------



## d1nky (Apr 8, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Lol dinky id buy that for £20 off gumtree and no more. Not when you can get a Jerker desk for £30 off the same site



lol its a lot more impressive and quality looking in real life!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 8, 2015)

d1nky said:


> lol its a lot more impressive and quality looking in real life!



Not as impressive as mine  thats not a proper PC desk - its something that you would get for a receptionist or concierge - any front-of-house kind of job that requires a reception.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 9, 2015)

Whelp,

for all of you who were expecting pics of some sexy 760T'age, ya'll gonna be in for a long wait cuz i cant be arsed to migrate my hardware over especially when ive just finished a 9hr shift. Best i can do is unbox it and prep it. I want to swap out the standard AF140s for some white LED Silverstone AP141's and probably toss out a HDD cage as i only use 2HDDs anyway.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 9, 2015)

appears my system runs really hot in this R5... think i need to add a fan to the door and open up the top holes


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 9, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Whelp,
> 
> for all of you who were expecting pics of some sexy 760T'age, ya'll gonna be in for a long wait cuz i cant be arsed to migrate my hardware over especially when ive just finished a 9hr shift. Best i can do is unbox it and prep it. I want to swap out the standard AF140s for some white LED Silverstone AP141's and probably toss out a HDD cage as i only use 2HDDs anyway.



Does the side window just come off with the handle?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 9, 2015)

cheesy999 said:


> Does the side window just come off with the handle?



yup. but its got a hinge so it opens up like a door.

-- on a side note --

Bollocks....

Ive just realised ive been a muppet & ordered 2x120mm Silverstone fans instead of the 140mm ones and they *dont* make a white LED 140mm version. I guess i'll be keeping the stock corsair AF140's after all then


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2015)

Work on the 760T will start tomorrow  Will throw up pics


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 13, 2015)

Well this would be what my desk set-up look like now,starting from May ill be changing my whole room layout with new wardrobe,double bed and new office desk with new office chair.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 13, 2015)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well this would be what my desk set-up look like now,starting from May ill be changing my whole room layout with new wardrobe,double bed and new office desk with new office chair.



What's that thing on the laptop?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 13, 2015)

cheesy999 said:


> What's that thing on the laptop?


If you're talking about the item next to the PS4 its an ipad with the new 3DS XL in a pouch sitting on top of the ipad.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2015)

Found out I actually have a shift today instead of it being my holiday  bah!! everything is stopping me from working on this 760T!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 14, 2015)

760T transfer starts TODAY - fuck everything else, i dont care if a meteorite hits the earth and kills most of the population. I will have it all done TODAY


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 14, 2015)

To be honest lads, I feel a bit...



Spoiler



*GUTTED*

*



*


----------



## RCoon (Apr 14, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> To be honest lads, I feel a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Old case? Dusty! Also looks like an absolute tank.

Are those air penetrator fans I see?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 14, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Old case? Dusty! Also looks like an absolute tank.
> 
> Are those air penetrator fans I see?



Hells yeah,  i was running 2 140mm ones and the big 180mm at the top. Dont even mention dust. Will post some beautiful pictures of sahara deserts when im done. Currently putting everything inside the 760t


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 14, 2015)

Also, im not going to be able to mount these Nidecs you gave me  with the thicker rad on the H105 this is impossible and the long screws i bought arent long enough


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 14, 2015)

Easily one of the most cleanest builds i have ever made to date, This case is truely awesome.



Spoiler





















Almost done, Just a few bits bobs left to do, Of course the main even is tonight when I'll be able to see this bitch glow brighter than a radioactive Mr Burns - I'll most certainly be bringing a lot of 'peace and love' to the battlefield tonight


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 14, 2015)

Well, Its taken me a good few hours but here we go....

The Guttening


Spoiler












Here is the fannening, an empy repurposed 5.25 bay 'chamber' where a 120mm Corsair SP fan used to 'feed' my H80i cool air



Spoiler









 [/spoiler

Lets check out some of that dust.




Didnt think that was quite enough so opted for a closer look













Thats about..... at least 2-3years worth of dust i think but i gave the 'chamber' a blast of compressed air every so often and cleared the channel.

Unfortunately i forgot to take pics of my H80i once i had these GTs removed. It was a little dusty but not completely 'caked' like a spongy carrot cake. Moving on!!

I repurposed my Fractal Define XL as a laptop stand



Spoiler











It is a most excellent surface for optical or laser mice as the surface itself is kinda 'grainy' (I dont know what the correct term is - but kinda like sandblasted etc etc, its a rough surface etc etc)

The i decided to stop arsing about, sneezed really loudly and everything was just like this when i opened my eyes.



Spoiler












Did a little tidying up and took this beast upstairs and turned the bitch on



Spoiler




















As you can see its very very reflective but will look so murderously sexy when the night draws in.


I bought these strong arse tiny Neodymium Magnets to 'float' the panel at the top of the case that protects the case from dust incase youre not mounting fans at the top



Spoiler











And now it looks pretty boss....



Spoiler
















It gives it a nice glow kinda like the underside of a tuned up car with neons and shit but just at the top of the case)


@RCoon kinda inspired me to get a case with a side panel after I stayed over his one night. I think ive pretty much out done you (not that there was any contest - but your pc did look sexy as fuk)

I havent quite added the other LED stips yet as the powercable on these silverstone ones are rather short. Im waiting for a LONGER LED strip and molex extension cable to arrive so i can stick the other two LED strips in there.

It looks nice though but more LEDs will make it look even more glorious.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 15, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think ive pretty much out done you





It looks GLORIOUS.

Seriously, that's the best side window on a case I've ever seen. Looks sleek and swish man.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 15, 2015)

yeah, i'm really jealous too!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 15, 2015)

Actually there's still hope for these Nidec fans still - I got some longer screws on the way in  hopefully they will work


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 15, 2015)

Looks pretty sexy Freedom! No, not you, the case


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 15, 2015)

Fourstaff said:


> Looks pretty sexy Freedom! No, not you, the case


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 16, 2015)

LOL harsh words indeed...well i got 2 more weeks until im officially finished with uni what a journey it was,tbh i don't even think i deserve graduating, since my learning curve been terrible. I'm doing systems engineer and what im learning is Digital signal processing which i can't really grasp that well,Programming with raspberry pi using python and Arduino seems pretty fun, media technology is just plain boring and mobile programming seems like something im more interested in, as for java i feel i need go back to learning it again even though its used in android. web programming isn't too bad but not high enough skill in my opinion...Well just means more learning after 3rd of May.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2015)

kurosagi01 said:


> LOL harsh words indeed...well i got 2 more weeks until im officially finished with uni what a journey it was,tbh i don't even think i deserve graduating, since my learning curve been terrible. I'm doing systems engineer and what im learning is Digital signal processing which i can't really grasp that well,Programming with raspberry pi using python and Arduino seems pretty fun, media technology is just plain boring and mobile programming seems like something im more interested in, as for java i feel i need go back to learning it again even though its used in android. web programming isn't too bad but not high enough skill in my opinion...Well just means more learning after 3rd of May.



Graduation party?


----------



## RCoon (Apr 16, 2015)

kurosagi01 said:


> LOL harsh words indeed...well i got 2 more weeks until im officially finished with uni what a journey it was,tbh i don't even think i deserve graduating, since my learning curve been terrible. I'm doing systems engineer and what im learning is Digital signal processing which i can't really grasp that well,Programming with raspberry pi using python and Arduino seems pretty fun, media technology is just plain boring and mobile programming seems like something im more interested in, as for java i feel i need go back to learning it again even though its used in android. web programming isn't too bad but not high enough skill in my opinion...Well just means more learning after 3rd of May.



Learn how to use Active Directory and Group Policy and I guarantee you can walk into any IT Support job especially with a degree in any computing area on your CV.

Wireless is getting very big. Aruba and Meru have training programs, and because of a severe lack of wireless skilled workers, once you get the certification they can drop you in a job straight away. A colleague of mine was head hunted to build the wireless system for the olympics (just a simple IT Tech on £20K a year), but he had qualifications in wireless, and walked into the big dollah jobs.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Graduation party?



Welcome to pop down to Newark for a celebratory beer trip.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 16, 2015)

kurosagi01 said:


> LOL harsh words indeed...well i got 2 more weeks until im officially finished with uni what a journey it was,tbh i don't even think i deserve graduating, since my learning curve been terrible. I'm doing systems engineer and what im learning is Digital signal processing which i can't really grasp that well,Programming with raspberry pi using python and Arduino seems pretty fun, media technology is just plain boring and mobile programming seems like something im more interested in, as for java i feel i need go back to learning it again even though its used in android. web programming isn't too bad but not high enough skill in my opinion...Well just means more learning after 3rd of May.



Lucky bugger, my masters finishes in september!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> Lucky bugger, my masters finishes in september!



Graduation Party?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 16, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Learn how to use Active Directory and Group Policy and I guarantee you can walk into any IT Support job especially with a degree in any computing area on your CV.
> 
> Wireless is getting very big. Aruba and Meru have training programs, and because of a severe lack of wireless skilled workers, once you get the certification they can drop you in a job straight away. A colleague of mine was head hunted to build the wireless system for the olympics (just a simple IT Tech on £20K a year), but he had qualifications in wireless, and walked into the big dollah jobs.
> 
> ...



How difficult is it to learn Active directory and group policy compared to actual networking structure like Cisco for example.
As for graduation party that will wait and see haha,think i'll be celebrating mine on Sunday 19th July(16th graduation date) by going london film comic con and see some childhood idols like Jason David Frank(Green ranger), Jason Faunt(Time force red ranger) and Steve Cardenas(2nd Red Ranger).


----------



## RCoon (Apr 16, 2015)

kurosagi01 said:


> How difficult is it to learn Active directory and group policy compared to actual networking structure like Cisco for example.



Ten times easier. You might need basic understanding of making vbscripts but general workings and management of gp and ad is ten times easier than ciscos nightmare


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 16, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Ten times easier. You might need basic understanding of making vbscripts but general workings and management of gp and ad is ten times easier than ciscos nightmare


May look into it somepoint then haha,only reason i didn't take Networking pathway was just pure amount of information needed to understand Cisco etc just confusing.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2015)

kurosagi01 said:


> How difficult is it to learn Active directory and group policy compared to actual networking structure like Cisco for example.
> As for graduation party that will wait and see haha,think i'll be celebrating mine on Sunday 19th July(16th graduation date) by going london film comic con and see some childhood idols like Jason David Frank(Green ranger), Jason Faunt(Time force red ranger) and Steve Cardenas(2nd Red Ranger).



I thought people usually go to conventions for the hot girls that cosplay there?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 16, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I thought people usually go to conventions for the hot girls that cosplay there?



Haha well all depends on the circumstances doesn't it,there is MCMExpo which im sure you're familiar with which is at Excel London where the main cosplay stuff occurs.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2015)

kurosagi01 said:


> Haha well all depends on the circumstances doesn't it,there is MCMExpo which im sure you're familiar with which is at Excel London where the main cosplay stuff occurs.



are you saying hot girls dont dress up for comic-con? what is this madness?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 16, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> are you saying hot girls dont dress up for comic-con? what is this madness?


Mainly MCMexpo just because its mainly cosplay,few special guest such as this year there is Commander Shepard male voice actor,the woman that voiced english version of Lightning from Final fantasy and there is also Jessica Nigri which of course is a famous cosplayer and lots of anime/games and foreign sellers,few game tournaments. Where as london film consist of mainly lot of celebrities,some of the biggest names on list i've seen was Carrie Fisher and Stan Lee.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2015)

Mmmmmmm Jessica Nigri.....


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 21, 2015)

Hell oooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 21, 2015)

HUSKIE said:


> Hell oooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


It's been a while! How are you doing mate?


----------



## RCoon (Apr 22, 2015)

Noticed data drive only has 100GB left, which is enough for GTA V and a couple of others. In fact, my SSD has more free space than my data drive. Gone ahead and ordered another generic WD Blue 1TB drive and decided I'll dedicate it to Steam. That folder is getting somewhat large these days!

Also @FreedomEclipse, just ordered a replica glass from Blade Runner... Certainly not cheap, but you might appreciate it  (Linky)

Found a Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H, usually around £160, and this one's on offer for £107... Rather tempted, as I'll be jumping on an i7 at some point soon. Then I can shift this mobo combo down to the Steam Machine!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2015)

@RCoon this ones mine right here






less classy as yours of course but paired with a nice decanter might make it look a little classier.

On a side note - I might have a AsRock Z68 Extreme4 and a 3570k up for sale soon if anyone would be interested in that. No original box or packaging sadly but the stuff works and has never been overclocked if anyone would be interested.


::EDIT::

I know you already have one but i just found a perfect decanter for you


----------



## RCoon (Apr 22, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @RCoon this ones mine right here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could potentially be interested in i5 for steam machine

Also that decanter set! Where did you find it?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Could potentially be interested in i5 for steam machine
> 
> Also that decanter set! Where did you find it?



I found it here


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 22, 2015)

So little update from me,still working on all my assignments and dissertation and close to finishing the practical end. Also started the process of changing my room now(my graduate gift?) got the new bed frame+mattress sorted and now needing to find myself a smaller office desk that can fit my Fractal design,PS4,PS3 and all my games haha anyone got suggestion? 
Would of loved to get that ikea desk freedom you suggested but i think it probably be too big for my room.
Anyone got any recommendation on sites to check out for office desk? I've already looked at staples and Ikea and none of them seem to match to my liking,lot of their desk seem to be designed for damn laptop usage and not desktop users.
Been looking through my locals aswell but they all suck and Amazon got some decent selection but they all seem bit cheap.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 22, 2015)

what about http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/40244850/ and trofast with shelves or boxes (or both) http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/40251888/
or
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/S49926749/
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/50244741/
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/S59046553/


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 23, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> what about http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/40244850/ and trofast with shelves or boxes (or both) http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/40251888/
> or
> http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/S49926749/
> http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/50244741/
> http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/S59046553/



So the Mickie and trofast on top of the desk? If so not bad combination and the complete Mickie table was a decent shout,did have a look at it before,will probably consider it but going go to my closest Ikea to have a look a lot more when i got time.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 23, 2015)

kurosagi01 said:


> So the Mickie and trofast on top of the desk? If so not bad combination and the complete Mickie table was a decent shout,did have a look at it before,will probably consider it but going go to my closest Ikea to have a look a lot more when i got time.


micke is 120x50 and trofast is 90x44 so it will eat all your desktop space.
depending on your configuration and space you can palce em as L or parallel one next to another.
browse ikea site. they have pictures of furnished rooms and you can get ideas. place micke like this http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/c...ldrens_ikea/tools/coch/roomset/20151_cocy15a/
and then trofast behind it. use top of trofast for consoles and shelves below for other stuff.
or you can place micke like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and trofast next to it instead of bin (parallel or perpendicular to the wall).


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 23, 2015)

The problem is i could probably just manage to fit the Micke,my bedroom is only about 8.ft 11inch and my new bed has width of 4.ft 7inch which leaves me about 3ft11inch to try fit a desk in.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 23, 2015)

something for the corner like this http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/50244741/ ?
or superstructured micke like this http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/S49926749/#/S49926749 ?


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 23, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> It's been a while! How are you doing mate?



Yeah, I'm good cheers! You?

Went home for a while...

There is someone want to buy this?

http://www.gumtree.com/p/memory-mot...6-core-gigabytes-mobo-4gb-ddr3-ram/1112104845


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 23, 2015)

My desks just a countertop from ikea strapped to the wall and using legs as support at one end. If i hadn't to fit my drawers under it i would have just used 2 cupboards or similar as ends. Before that i had a Malm desk which i gave to my cousin. My mate uses regular Linmon tables as desks. I used those tables for a second desk for my Amiga and CRT now also a worktop. As long as you stick to the weight limit the tables work fine can even just buy drawers on casters for under, the countertop however takes more weight as its better constructed i think tables aren't solid core.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 24, 2015)

BLOODY EBUYER.

Had a Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H in my basket, thought it was a steal for £107. Went off to do some work, came back an hour later and my basket was magically empty. Went back to the product page and they've increased the price to £147 :shadedshun:

What's more, checked eBay, found an MSI MPower Z97 for £110.
In the description it says it's brand new, and he bought it accidentally, and it is not compatible with his AMD CPU... Suspicious, but it's a good price.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 24, 2015)

RCoon said:


> BLOODY EBUYER.
> 
> Had a Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H in my basket, thought it was a steal for £107. Went off to do some work, came back an hour later and my basket was magically empty. Went back to the product page and they've increased the price to £147 :shadedshun:
> 
> ...



My fear of eBay was somewhat mitigated by my 780ti Classy purchase. Got it for <£300 last year or start of this year and it hadn't been registered for warranty.
You're always safer buying than selling these days. Even if you're stung, you will get your money back through eBay.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 24, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> My fear of eBay was somewhat mitigated by my 780ti Classy purchase. Got it for <£300 last year or start of this year and it hadn't been registered for warranty.
> You're always safer buying than selling these days. Even if you're stung, you will get your money back through eBay.



I just fancy upgrading to a Z97 board for Sata Xpress and M6e M.2 slot. Had words with various Intel processor related people about Skylake, and they thought sticking to Z97 was a better call.

It's either that or buying @FreedomEclipse's 3570K for the secondary machine  DERP, secondary machine is Z87, when did that happen? Sorry Freedom, apparently I have a newer socket.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 24, 2015)

RCoon said:


> I just fancy upgrading to a Z97 board for Sata Xpress and M6e M.2 slot. Had words with various Intel processor related people about Skylake, and they thought sticking to Z97 was a better call.
> 
> It's either that or buying @FreedomEclipse's 3570K for the secondary machine  DERP, secondary machine is Z87, when did that happen? Sorry Freedom, apparently I have a newer socket.



Believe it or not I'm thinking of down/side grading from x79 to z97 simply for the itch.  I figure x99 isn't worth it for me and z97 gives me all the bells and whistles without the expense.  I was maybe going to hold out for Broadwell enthusiast but that looks like it's maybe being dropped as Skylake comes in but I don't even know if Skylake has an enthusiast end...

X79 with no M.2, pci-e 3 not functional, aging and overworked 3930 at 1.39v for like 3 1/2 years....  How much more life has it got?  I just wish I knew the future of cpu's.  I've saved for enthusiast grade for years and can comfortable afford X99 but I don't see the point when a Z97 rig would probably game faster, unless games start using all cores (DX12...)

I'm just happy Titan X is stupidly expensive - it's stopping me from buying it knowing there is something better soon enough.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 24, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Believe it or not I'm thinking of down/side grading from x79 to z97 simply for the itch.  I figure x99 isn't worth it for me and z97 gives me all the bells and whistles without the expense.  I was maybe going to hold out for Broadwell enthusiast but that looks like it's maybe being dropped as Skylake comes in but I don't even know if Skylake has an enthusiast end...
> 
> X79 with no M.2, pci-e 3 not functional, aging and overworked 3930 at 1.39v for like 3 1/2 years....  How much more life has it got?  I just wish I knew the future of cpu's.  I've saved for enthusiast grade for years and can comfortable afford X99 but I don't see the point when a Z97 rig would probably game faster, unless games start using all cores (DX12...)
> 
> I'm just happy Titan X is stupidly expensive - it's stopping me from buying it knowing there is something better soon enough.



The way I see it, m.2 is the only big improvement. Ddr4 seems pointless,and early engineering samples for skylake were not great. That's just engineering samples though. I'm tempted to get an i7 now on z97 and then focus on getting 4k capable in the next two years.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 24, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Believe it or not I'm thinking of down/side grading from x79 to z97 simply for the itch.  I figure x99 isn't worth it for me and z97 gives me all the bells and whistles without the expense.  I was maybe going to hold out for Broadwell enthusiast but that looks like it's maybe being dropped as Skylake comes in but I don't even know if Skylake has an enthusiast end...
> 
> X79 with no M.2, pci-e 3 not functional, aging and overworked 3930 at 1.39v for like 3 1/2 years....  How much more life has it got?  I just wish I knew the future of cpu's.  I've saved for enthusiast grade for years and can comfortable afford X99 but I don't see the point when a Z97 rig would probably game faster, unless games start using all cores (DX12...)
> 
> I'm just happy Titan X is stupidly expensive - it's stopping me from buying it knowing there is something better soon enough.



Its all about the extra cores bruh, And speaking of downgrades I have an OCZ ARC100 coming which i'll use to clone my Win 7 installation on to and then jump on windows 8 - I think it is time.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 25, 2015)

Well they are finally fixing the 840 evos just a heads up freedom


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 25, 2015)

Finally I've just done putting my nexus 7 on me car dashboard as car stereo,sat nav etc etc...  picture will be posted very soon...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 25, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> Well they are finally fixing the 840 evos just a heads up freedom



CBA with the extra price premium at the moment, 250GB Arc100 is £64 while 840Evo is £75, Im going to put the PoS ARC100 in my laptop afterwards and take out the Plextor M5 Pro Extreme that i have currently sitting in there which is going to waste


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 25, 2015)

I have the ARC100 its not that bad of a SSD.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 25, 2015)

I have to say.... the Arc100 is quite 'weighty' then any other SSD ive ever handled.

It feels solid which is a good thing but for people who are putting in a laptop the extra grams might be a no no - Petty i know but some people get anal about this stuff....


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 25, 2015)

HUSKIE said:


> Yeah, I'm good cheers! You?
> 
> Went home for a while...
> 
> ...



UPDATE that item is gone


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 25, 2015)

Do you think these stuff are cheap?

please look

http://www.gumtree.com/p/desktop-workstation-pcs/amd-fx-8350-8-core-gaming-computer/1112555506

Thanks


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 25, 2015)

Yup as a system that's good value   as parts its a bargain for £400   (even better value if you could get it for less  He says no offers "BUT")


Specs Here:

Sabertooth 990fx 2.0 motherboard with latest bios
Amd fx 8350 8 core cpu running @ 4.3ghz with no problem
gelid huge cpu cooler with 2x120mm push pull fans
4x4gb ddr3 ram total of 16gb
and 2gb geforce gtx 660
Corsair cx600m psu
Dvd rom
500gb hdd 7200rpm
Thermaltake Urban S31 tower gaming case


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 26, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> It feels solid which is a good thing but for people who are putting in a laptop the extra grams might be a no no - Petty i know but some people get anal about this stuff....



I'd be worried about the idle power usage... from all the review that ssd doesn't have a low idle power state. Just a word of warning. That's what led me to putting an 840 evo in my machine


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 26, 2015)

@Bo$$

Well my laptop is never away from mains when its powered on and its rarely powered on these days.

The laptop itselt is due to be replaced with something with more grunt anyway. Looking at an i3 maybe. This E-350 is only good for linux


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 26, 2015)

Election time soon! Who is voting for which?


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 26, 2015)

sound/Smells fishey  no not fish face sturgeon or Rock Salmon
I'm gonna be a 


Spoiler: VOTE



UKIPPER


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 26, 2015)

Gets my vote


Spoiler


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 26, 2015)

Not


Spoiler: VOTE



Piles are coming to me 
Bleidleisio dros y Blaid Castrati Candadate



That's if you sit on that wet welsh Fence


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 26, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @Bo$$
> 
> Well my laptop is never away from mains when its powered on and its rarely powered on these days.
> 
> The laptop itselt is due to be replaced with something with more grunt anyway. Looking at an i3 maybe. This E-350 is only good for linux




I have one with an E1-2100 not too bad for word etc, dumped 6gb of ram into it and it works pretty good on windows seven. The first all day computer i've had. 8 hours is no problem on this


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 26, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> I have one with an E1-2100 not too bad for word etc, dumped 6gb of ram into it and it works pretty good on windows seven. The first all day computer i've had. 8 hours is no problem on this




I got 8gb ram. Anything above 4gb is a waste


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 27, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I got 8gb ram. Anything above 4gb is a waste



When it gets things going I can hit 4gb easily. The ssd makes it a real smooth experience. Haven't tried photoshop, gaming or anything like that on it due to lack of time. I also need to put a proper windows licence on it at some point


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 27, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> When it gets things going I can hit 4gb easily. The ssd makes it a real smooth experience. Haven't tried photoshop, gaming or anything like that on it due to lack of time. I also need to put a proper windows licence on it at some point



The only time i ever went over 4GB was during a massive windows update blitz after a fresh Win 7 installation. I dont really do much on it as the CPU is so easily saturated. I remember back when i first bought this laptop that i played some older games like L4D, BF2, LoL, GW1, CoD4 and Oblivion on it. Never did it go over 4GB usage though to be fair the settings for most games were medium to low. on the rare ocasion i could run games on high settings


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 27, 2015)

Just picked up a Pair of PLS 27 inch Samsung Monitors, £130 each is a bargain!

Can finally get rid of those blasted 22 inch LG monitors


----------



## RCoon (Apr 27, 2015)

Missed out on an i7 4770K on eBay. Sold for £175, and my max bid was £170 
Majorly gutted.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 27, 2015)

actually...........
how bad is IPS glow on a desktop screen?


----------



## RCoon (Apr 27, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> actually...........
> how bad is IPS glow on a desktop screen?



Not bad at all if it's a quality panel. Once I got IPS, I have no intention of going back to TN, not even for 144hz...


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 27, 2015)

Samsung S27D390H are the model i just bought... well i hope they are good


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 27, 2015)

Fourstaff said:


> Election time soon! Who is voting for which?


Green party because why not.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 27, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> sound/Smells fishey  no not fish face sturgeon or Rock Salmon
> I'm gonna be a
> 
> 
> ...



Well, unless you're in Scotland, voting SNP isn't an option for you.... 

They're all tools frankly, except the one I'll vote for.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 27, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Well, unless you're in Scotland, voting SNP isn't an option for you....
> 
> They're all tools frankly, except the one I'll vote for.



"" Hum ho hum   Duh  Never heard of a Postal Vote ""


----------



## RCoon (Apr 29, 2015)

Gregory Pearson, Senior VP of GM Marketing Group (bestest buddies with Intel), just offloaded 30,000 of his 100,000 shares in Intel

I find this highly curious.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 29, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Gregory Pearson, Senior VP of GM Marketing Group (bestest buddies with Intel), just offloaded 30,000 of his 100,000 shares in Intel
> 
> I find this highly curious.



Gotta get that 4th private jet before the share price collapses


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 29, 2015)

Short Sell maybe


Spoiler:  INSIDER TRADING 



DEFINITION of '*Short Selling*' The sale of a security that is not owned by the seller, or that the seller has borrowed. *Short selling* is motivated by the belief that a security's price will decline, enabling it to be bought back at a lower price to make a profit.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 29, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Short Sell maybe
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  INSIDER TRADING
> ...



Wouldn't be unheard of, at least he owns the stock in this scenario


----------



## RCoon (May 2, 2015)

Eyyyooooo

Just won an i7 4790 for £170


----------



## dorsetknob (May 3, 2015)

Question 

this the next hot Potato prize giveaway



Spoiler:  This is your response


----------



## RCoon (May 3, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Question
> 
> this the next hot Potato prize giveaway
> 
> ...



Hah, 'fraid I'm not that rich


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 3, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Hah, 'fraid I'm not that rich



Somehow i find this hard to believe


----------



## RCoon (May 3, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Somehow i find this hard to believe



If I were, would I be sniping i7's on ebay for £100 discounts?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 3, 2015)

RCoon said:


> If I were, would I be sniping i7's on ebay for £100 discounts?



youre exploiting a useful resource. nothing wrong with that, Id probably do the same if i was to build a streamer system


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 3, 2015)

RCoon said:


> If I were, would I be sniping i7's on ebay for £100 discounts?



If youre feeling a little generous I have with me a Sparkle GTX275 and a R7 250X for grabs along with the 3570k & mobo


----------



## RCoon (May 3, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If youre feeling a little generous I have with me a Sparkle GTX275 and a R7 250X for grabs along with the 3570k & mobo



Either of them low profile?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 3, 2015)

the 275 - definitely not, as for the 250X i dont think so but its a 10" card pretty much.







shame its only 1GB.....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 3, 2015)

right... I dont even like Garage music but these tunes take me back...





































So much nostalgia


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 3, 2015)

And


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 3, 2015)

Oh and lemmie throw in some watch porn...


----------



## dorsetknob (May 3, 2015)

Yes even porn can be ART and that watch is mechanical Art


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 3, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Either of them low profile?



When you say low profile does the card have to be uber powerful? I have a Nvidia G210 thats been sitting here doin nothing for about a year. No good for games but for streaming HD content is fine


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 3, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Yes even porn can be ART and that watch is mechanical Art



Too bad Tatty is the only one in this clubhouse that can afford something like that


----------



## dorsetknob (May 3, 2015)

Was thinking of offering $5  + postage for that bricked card here

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...s-as-i-didnt-make-backup.212082/#post-3277269

but think he would be Offended   ( even that in other threads on other forums he said he was going to trash/bin it)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 3, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Was thinking of offering $5  + postage for that bricked card here
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...s-as-i-didnt-make-backup.212082/#post-3277269
> 
> but think he would be Offended   ( even that in other threads on other forums he said he was going to trash/bin it)



It would take more than $5 alone to send it here to the UK.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 3, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> $5 + postage for that bricked card


----------



## RCoon (May 3, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> When you say low profile does the card have to be uber powerful? I have a Nvidia G210 thats been sitting here doin nothing for about a year. No good for games but for streaming HD content is fine



Depends on whether it's better than integrated graphics in an i5 4670. It won't see much other than being used potentially for encoding/decoding

Edit: also, stop double posting!


----------



## Tatty_One (May 3, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Too bad Tatty is the only one in this clubhouse that can afford something like that


Too bad I collect Rolex and NOT Cartier then


----------



## MilkyWay (May 3, 2015)

I'll probably vote Greens, not that it matters because the constituency i live in is a Labour seat and its likely to be them or SNP. The way i see it is that I'm increasing the number of total votes for Scottish Green and that's good publicity for them.  I don't tactically vote otherwise i'd be voting Labour. What i found was that a mix of Labour and Green policy is what I'm personally interested in.

Bleeeeeeeeech, i can understand why people want to vote SNP because they see it as a protest vote and they are a centrist party but imo their policy is crap or lame copies of other parties. Alex Salmonds previous sucking up to ex "Sir" Fred Goodwin makes my blood boil. That and the splitting of the Scottish rail tender rather than make it public again (which is making a profit). When Sturgeon was MSP in charge of NHS in Scotland, never a fan of her work then.

Don't even get me started on UKIP the super Tories.

Easy little policy guide, one for the UK as a whole and separate ones for each nation as some issues as devolved. I highly encourage people to look at their local candidates and look at the different party policies before voting.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/election/2015/manifesto-guide#tab=issue!issue=priorities!party=!nation=uk


----------



## Bo$$ (May 4, 2015)

Can't vote... got exam that day.....


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 4, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> Can't vote... got exam that day.....


Isn't voting poll station open from Morning till Midnight??


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 4, 2015)

Polling stations will be open from 7am to 10pm on Thursday,



Spoiler


----------



## dorsetknob (May 4, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> Can't vote... got exam that day.


Exams Start before 7am and go on to 10pm   Sarcastic WOW!!!!
Things sure have changed since my student days

Then you should have applied for a postal vote


----------



## Bo$$ (May 4, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Exams Start before 7am and go on to 10pm   Sarcastic WOW!!!!
> Things sure have changed since my student days
> 
> Then you should have applied for a postal vote



you'd be surprised actually. I really should have applied, i might be able to afterwards, i was under the impression it shuts at 8pm


----------



## dorsetknob (May 4, 2015)

People have Fought and died to give/maintain your Right to VOTE

Respect their memory and Vote
Remember that if you Do not Vote then you have no Justification to complain afterwards


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 4, 2015)

People have Fought and died to give/maintain your Right to VOTE

Respect their memory and Vote
Remember that if you Do not Vote then you have no Justification to complain afterwards

@dorsetknob  you Sir, are a capitalist    



Spoiler


----------



## dorsetknob (May 4, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> People have Fought and died to give/maintain your Right to VOTE
> 
> Respect their memory and Vote
> Remember that if you Do not Vote then you have no Justification to complain afterwards
> ...



NO Sir (did i spell that correctly)  i'm Patriotic and Proud to Be ENGLISH


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 4, 2015)

capitalist with a small "c" an English (language) joke, not a political slur.

I never agreed with the Welsh Parliament, adding another level of expensive bureaucracy. I am Welsh and British.
For me, the most important political issue is whether we stay in the EU because that has a profound effect on everything else.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 4, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> People have Fought and died to give/maintain your Right to VOTE
> 
> Respect their memory and Vote
> Remember that if you Do not Vote then you have no Justification to complain afterwards
> ...


No he is technically a Democrat


----------



## RCoon (May 4, 2015)

Ugh, applied online to vote at a polling station, local council ballsed everyone's application up so now I'm a "postal vote only" person. Still don't know who to vote for. The main party leaders are dreadfully out of touch, and I strongly dislike almost all their policies. I'd also rather not see 4 years of (good) work on the economy go down the pot if some irresponsible party gets in power via a coalition. All the decisions.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 4, 2015)

Splendid   Response


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I am Welsh and British.



I Am English 1st and British Next  



Spoiler: GOD SAVE THE QUEEN 















Now over to our Jockinese friends and their Brethen in the North of Ireland



Tatty_One said:


> No he is technically a Democrat



No I want to be a Tyrant  Like Ian Smith
"" One Man One Vote    and I'm the Man with the ONE VOTE""


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 5, 2015)

@RCoon

Check these people out


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2015)

not you was this? @the54thvoid


----------



## dorsetknob (May 6, 2015)

Portland in Dorset is filled with weird People

How to clear a pub of people (locals) in Portland   go in and yell Rabbet

There are even weird scots living there

from wilki
On the Isle of Portland in Dorset, UK, the rabbit is said to be unlucky and speaking its name can cause upset with older residents. This is thought to date back to early times in the quarrying industry, where piles of extracted stone (not fit for sale) were built into tall rough walls (to save space) directly behind the working quarry face; the rabbit's natural tendency to burrow would weaken these "walls" and cause collapse, often resulting in injuries or even death. The name rabbit is often substituted with words such as “long ears” or “underground mutton”, so as not to have to say the actual word and bring bad luck to oneself. It is said that a public house (on the island) can be cleared of people by calling out the word rabbit and while this was very true in the past, it has gradually become more fable than fact over the past 50 years

Another wilki quote
Even today older Portland residents are 'offended' (sometimes for the benefit of tourists) by the mention of rabbits;[75] this superstition came to national attention in October 2005 when a special batch of advertisement posters were made for the Wallace and Gromit film, _The Curse of the Were-Rabbit_. In respect for local beliefs the adverts omitted the word 'rabbit' and replaced the film's title with the phrase _"Something bunny is going on_

_http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/dorset/4318710.stm_


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2015)

@RCoon

Just nabbed myself some of this in a amazon lightning deal






I know i shouldnt of done it but meh... I can cry about it later

£27 on supersaver delivery!! should be here in time for my short holiday at the end of the week.


----------



## RCoon (May 6, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @RCoon
> 
> Just nabbed myself some of this in a amazon lightning deal
> 
> ...



Holy crap, is that the Abund'ah variety? Looks like the same bottle, different marking though. Still, can't be all that bad! Haven't yet made it through my Delwhinnie


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Holy crap, is that the Abund'ah variety? Looks like the same bottle, different marking though. Still, can't be all that bad! Haven't yet made it through my Delwhinnie



Sadly not. Its the standard 12 year 

The Abund'ah goes for about £44 then £125 depending on the batch i think. Ive never seen the regular abund'ah go in a lightning deal. 

I think this 12 is probably close to the abund'ah without having to pay the extra premium but I'll definitely let you know once ive had a fair sample of it.


----------



## RCoon (May 6, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Sadly not. Its the standard 12 year
> 
> The Abund'ah goes for about £44 then £125 depending on the batch i think. Ive never seen the regular abund'ah go in a lightning deal.
> 
> I think this 12 is probably close to the abund'ah without having to pay the extra premium but I'll definitely let you know once ive had a fair sample of it.



Yeah, only reason I bought it was because Waitrose (of all overpriced supermarkets) had it on offer for ~£37, figured it was worth a try.

Partners dad popped round with a whiskey, it literally tasted like leftover BBQ ashes, it was that smoky.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Yeah, only reason I bought it was because Waitrose (of all overpriced supermarkets) had it on offer for ~£37, figured it was worth a try.
> 
> Partners dad popped round with a whiskey, it literally tasted like leftover BBQ ashes, it was that smoky.



you wont like a laphroaig then im guessing  It can be quite smokey but its also got a little sweetness for a dram.

the laphroaig is one of my favorites but you honestly have to be in the mood for it - I bought mine well before christmas last year (i think before june/july) and I either havent touched it or had only a small sip of it. If you got some extra cash floating about then i recommend that one if you wish to give it a go. When i was first introduced to it, I was given the choice of a Talisker or the laphroaig and the laphroaig was an instant hit. The Talisker took me a little getting used to but Its something thats slowly grown on me.

I definitely gotta check out waitrose and other supermarkets to check on the prices.

::EDIT::

as for me, Ive been revisiting my bottle of Jura (origins) not bad


----------



## MilkyWay (May 8, 2015)

I'm sitting up drinking irn bru and watching the UK general election unfold. Not enjoying it at all. How the fuck SNP managed to get so much support is beyond me, in Westminster they where always a total fringe party.
Nigel Farage might not win the seat he's running for. Would be great to see him keep his promise to quit as UKIP leader if he doesn't win.

EDIT: As for whisky, try anything from Bruichladdich or Port Charlotte (same distilleries/same owner), Bruichladdich is basically the unpeated and Port Charlotte the peated varieties. Scapa and
Bunnahabhain are great. For cheaper stuff i like Jura, Highland Park and Old Pulteney.

Monkey Shoulder is good its a blend but its made up of only a few malts, no grain whisky. Big Peat is another good blend made up of only a few top peat whiskies. They used to call those malt blends or vatted malts to differentiate them from a regular blend.

Bruichladdich actually make a topper of a gin called The Botanist.

I don't actually drink much so i hardly get through a bottle of anything. I only ever have a couple at a time too. I have aspergers and hate the drunk feeling but love the taste of whisky and that lol.

EDIT:

Mind blowing, SNP had 6 seats in Westminster in 2010 and are currently at this time in the count 49! To put that into perspective there's 59 seats in Scotland. Lib Dems went from being the 3rd party to having a handful of seats, totally demolished.


----------



## RCoon (May 8, 2015)

MilkyWay said:


> Monkey Shoulder



I do enjoy a bit of that, haven't drank it in some months though.



MilkyWay said:


> Lib Dems went from being the 3rd party to having a handful of seats, totally demolished.



More accurately, the Green Party got more votes than the Lib Dems here. In fact my vote is so irrelevant here, Conservatives won the majority in Newark by about 10,000 votes.

The thing that tortures me the most is the fact that people are posting all this crap on Facebook, and then going out of their way to attack somebody that hasn't voted for the party _they_ voted for. To me that's just plain crappy human-kind. I see students who aren't old enough to vote posting stuff on Facebook like "Don't make a mistake, vote Labour", and then I thank god that they aren't allowed to vote with their incredibly shallow understanding of politics. Half the people that vote don't even vote for policies, they vote for the faces and what they _assume_ the party stands for.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 8, 2015)

Hmm. Labour got demolished up here by their implicit inference during the referendum that Scotland couldn't go it alone. My wife voted 'No' to independence but still voted SNP.
When the main parties suggested effectively that Scotland was useless outside the union, it caused resentment, even among unionists.
But its the loss of Lib Dems everywhere that has allowed a future Boris Johnston prime minister....


----------



## RCoon (May 8, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> allowed a future Boris Johnston prime minister....



If that man becomes Prime Minister in 4 years time, I'm leaving the country.

He is a very dangerous man, dressed as a bumbling fool.


----------



## vega22 (May 8, 2015)

it is the way they have used the media to brainwash the feeble minded into voting. instilled a notion of fear and distrust in the other parties to gain the popular vote.

that fear is spilling over into peoples personal feelings :S


----------



## ne6togadno (May 8, 2015)

RCoon said:


> ....
> 
> The thing that tortures me the most is the fact that people are posting all this crap on Facebook, and then going out of their way to attack somebody that hasn't voted for the party _they_ voted for. To me that's just plain crappy human-kind. I see students who aren't old enough to vote posting stuff on Facebook like "Don't make a mistake, vote Labour", and then I thank god that they aren't allowed to vote with their incredibly shallow understanding of politics. Half the people that vote don't even vote for policies, they vote for the faces and what they _assume_ the party stands for.


just to remind you
"iq on planet is constant and population continues to grow"


----------



## the54thvoid (May 8, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> just to remind you
> "iq on planet is constant and population continues to grow"



That simply means a population moving to a more reliable average IQ, not a dumbing down.
If the IQ of 1000 people is 80, and the IQ of 1000000 is 80, the average is still 80.

Just thought I'd show my above average IQ.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 8, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> That simply means a population moving to a more reliable average IQ, not a dumbing down.
> If the IQ of 1000 people is 80, and the IQ of 1000000 is 80, the average is still 80.
> 
> Just thought I'd show my above average IQ.


where did you saw "average" in my post


----------



## the54thvoid (May 8, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> where did you saw "average" in my post



My dear sir, before i go on I must say that I am not in any way being obstinate.  But...



> "iq on planet is constant and population continues to grow"



implies that as the planet grows in population, the IQ does not.  IQ is constant, population is increasing.  This inference is that in your positioning of said text in response to a post on voter ignorance (or stupidity) you are stating the position that the IQ is not increasing with planet population.

My response was to allude to the fact that the IQ does not not need to rise with population as IQ is a score of intelligence (arguable, depending on application of IQ test).  Thus, a population will have an average IQ.  It will not rise with population as the two concepts (IQ and population) are not technically related.

In fairness, I checked your profile before calling you 'sir' and saw a string of cyrillic text (?) perhaps implying English is not your first language.  Having a teeny look into Turkish (to learn for my holidays) it is common for a lot of structure and nuance in a language to change.  So your quote does not say average but it does imply it (in English).

That being said, I would agree that population is growing, the planet is getting dumber.


----------



## RCoon (May 8, 2015)

Snoopers charter just got introduced by the tories after they won election, within literally hours. Goodbye privacy. Next up we're going to get a forced porn filter on UK Internet!


----------



## dorsetknob (May 8, 2015)

As Always and has always   the IQ of the "population varies  Some groups get Smarter some Stupider.
 That's the Nature of Evolution


----------



## MilkyWay (May 8, 2015)

It's everyone's right to vote for anyone they like. I'll never bully someone for not voting for the party i happened to vote for as not everyone believes in the same politics but I'll vehemently oppose policies which i find destructive. Conservatives seem to have taken a lot of the Liberal Democrat seats. I think people voted for SNP because they wanted to punish the system, they are a moderate centrist party so are palatable on most policy; a bit of popularism a bit of tactical voting. I seriously don't think most people voted for SNP on policy. They are seen as a credible alternative. Well we will see how they perform and if people decide to stick to voting for them. For me the SNP landslide is a bit IDGAF until there's an issue i have a problem with.

Boris Johnson is a laughable buffoon, a total meme machine.

EDIT: 56 seats for SNP in Scotland one a piece for Tories, Labour and Liberals. Be interesting to see how the new novice MPs do in parliament, might actually be refreshing or a total flop.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 8, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> In fairness, I checked your profile before calling you 'sir' and saw a string of cyrillic text (?) perhaps implying English is not your first language.  Having a teeny look into Turkish (to learn for my holidays) it is common for a lot of structure and nuance in a language to change.  So your quote does not say average but it does imply it (in English).
> 
> That being said, I would agree that population is growing, the planet is getting dumber.


hmmm 
i guess something has lost in translation but original in bulgarian (i did verbatim translation and yap its cyrillic) it is also neutral and "average"  doesnt exist and yes it is ambiguous but only on first sight.
if you pick first part only "iq on the planet is constant"  and if you want to point that "average" iq is constant then the phrase is incorrect cause the way it is said it means that the planet itself has iq which is obvious nonsense. beside that it doesnt have any meaningful connection with second part "and population continues to grow" so it leaves you only with other possible meaning - "_total_ *iq* _of the population _*on the planet is constant and population* *continues to grow*" which connects both parts of the phrase and then it makes perfect sense.
you got the right meaning even w/o explanations so my translation inst that badly mistaken (i think also in engl. you have that expression "to read between the lines") even thou you had to show off your above average iq 

btw if content of those pints is draught or bock i'll make em double


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 9, 2015)

Asus Rampage IV Formula for £709 anyone??


----------



## dorsetknob (May 9, 2015)

that's one hell of a price for just a Motherboard ?


----------



## ne6togadno (May 9, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Asus Rampage IV Formula for £709 anyone??


rofl


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 9, 2015)

@Kurosagi01

Currently in Southampton!


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 10, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @Kurosagi01
> 
> Currently in Southampton!


What you doing in Southampton?? haha i live in Northampton =p


----------



## dorsetknob (May 10, 2015)

a mere 30 miles from chez home

Recomend Kniviton road area   the night life is 

Bournmouth or Southampton  there is one in each area


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 10, 2015)

kurosagi01 said:


> What you doing in Southampton?? haha i live in Northampton =p



My bad, i thought you lived around here lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 10, 2015)

Oh man i got absolutely wrecked last night


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 11, 2015)

A chinese couple got mugged for a gold necklace right outside my front yard not even 20mins ago - Mums paranoid that one of us is next. Shes been mugged before but her cell phone is a peice of trash so they let her keep it lol. they only managed to get about £8 in coins out of her cuz thats all she had in her purse. this area gets worse every year.


----------



## RCoon (May 11, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Shes been mugged before but her cell phone is a peice of trash so they let her keep it lol.



That is pretty funny. Colleague of mine in the office still uses a Nokia 5210 because unsurprisingly it's still alive.

Would you rather live in Camden?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 11, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @Kurosagi01
> 
> Currently in Southampton!


You get lost going somewhere decent? #GPSisYourFriend


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 11, 2015)

RCoon said:


> That is pretty funny. Colleague of mine in the office still uses a Nokia 5210 because unsurprisingly it's still alive.
> 
> Would you rather live in Camden?



Im sure camden has its own issues, Id say yes due to the mass surplus of hot scene/emo/goth chicks but at the same time no due the place being a hipster magnet secondly followed by crime and most likely noise pollution.



Tatty_One said:


> You get lost going somewhere decent? #GPSisYourFriend



Nah - I was down in southampton meeting with sold old friends of mine. Didnt plan to stay the night but friend was begging and I had no work the next day or any time soon so stayed the night which i wish i hadnt done.... Apparently i got a bit rowdy when extremely drunk and some feathers were ruffled.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 11, 2015)

check this for your postcode
http://www.crime-statistics.co.uk/postcode
the Police record for your postcode
https://www.police.uk/


heres the recent one for a 1 mile radius of my house........i like it here.







We are all just too canny to get caught.....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 11, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> check this for your postcode
> http://www.crime-statistics.co.uk/postcode
> 
> heres the recent one for a 1 mile radius of my house........i like it here.
> ...




Oh god...






@Tatty_One  - Requesting emergency evac over! - LZ is hot, i repeat LZ is hot!

I blame the problem on the rather large mix of ethnic minorities that have come to inhabit my area and also the council literally owning so many houses and using them to re-house all the ex-con's and other antisocial trailer trash scum of society in this neighbourhood.

When i was a kid, when it was mainly white folk who lived around these parts before they moved or passed away (quite a lot of them were kind elderly folk) crime was almost unheard of.

This is definitely something to show my parents when i see them tomorrow. I think mum might actually consider moving to some place more 'friendly' shall we say.


In total.... 903 crimes in march 2015....


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 11, 2015)

Thats recorded crime not solved.

Bit of an eye opener though. I think they started it about 2 years ago 2 a month is average for here.


----------



## RCoon (May 12, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Oh god...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bizarrely, my old town has less crime that my current one, however my current town feels ten times safer! More rich elderly people here, where as my old town was 60% housing association estates with some of the worst educational results in the county


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 12, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Bizarrely, my old town has less crime that my current one, however my current town feels ten times safer! More rich elderly people here, where as my old town was 60% housing association estates with some of the worst educational results in the county



did the crime figure go down in your "old" town soon after you left ?  

We moved back to Wales after 7 years in S/W London (Feltham(............421 crimes there last month.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 12, 2015)

Only 3 crimes within a mile of my postcode for March 2015, to be honest I think I am possibly responsible for a third of them, it was a hit and run, some dick kid on a bike threw a stone at my car whilst I was stationary at some traffic lights, fortunately he missed, he was only about 14 or 15, anyways lights changed to green eventually and guess what, I came up behind him on the road a few minutes later, there were no other vehicles or pedestrians that I could see around (small road, shortcut thru to main Birmingham Road) so I accidentally gave him and his bike a little nudge which flipped him off and he landed in the curb, a little scuff on my nearside wing but a good rub with T-Cut and it was sorted, sadly no body parts snagged in me mechanics though..... must be losing my touch!


----------



## Fourstaff (May 12, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> Only 3 crimes within a mile of my postcode for March 2015, to be honest I think I am possibly responsible for a third of them, it was a hit and run, some dick kid on a bike threw a stone at my car whilst I was stationary at some traffic lights, fortunately he missed, he was only about 14 or 15, anyways lights changed to green eventually and guess what, I came up behind him on the road a few minutes later, there were no other vehicles or pedestrians that I could see around (small road, shortcut thru to main Birmingham Road) so I accidentally gave him and his bike a little nudge which flipped him off and he landed in the curb, a little scuff on my nearside wing but a good rub with T-Cut and it was sorted, sadly no body parts snagged in me mechanics though..... must be losing my touch!



Nice to hear senior citizens enjoying themselves


----------



## RCoon (May 12, 2015)

Fourstaff said:


> Nice to hear senior citizens enjoying themselves



You've been awful quiet these past few months. Where you been? Jetting back to the UK anytime soon?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 12, 2015)

Fourstaff said:


> Nice to hear senior citizens enjoying themselves


Being a Father of a near 30 year old and 23 year old I can safely say that all children under the age of 18 should be banned from society, with the possible exclusion of Grandaughters


----------



## Fourstaff (May 12, 2015)

RCoon said:


> You've been awful quiet these past few months. Where you been? Jetting back to the UK anytime soon?



Have a 7-5 job for almost a year now. I still lurk almost daily though

 Next trip to UK would most likely be my brother's graduation next year. Need to save dem monies


----------



## RCoon (May 12, 2015)

Fourstaff said:


> I still lurk almost daily though



Lurk more. We can always use some more sanity in the moderator's lounge, especially the reported posts department


----------



## Bo$$ (May 12, 2015)

Fourstaff said:


> Have a 7-5 job for almost a year now


Where do you work?


----------



## Fourstaff (May 13, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> Where do you work?



In my home country. Hint: I am located north of mussels, and my country is famous for oil. And fancy stories. Sun rises at 6, so people start working at 7.


----------



## RCoon (May 13, 2015)

Fourstaff said:


> I am located north of mussels



Korea, Japan, China, Taiwan, Phillipines. Or finally, Papua New Guinea.

I can cheat and use mod IP tools, but that's no fun for everyone else.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 13, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Korea, Japan, China, Taiwan, Phillipines. Or finally, Papua New Guinea.
> 
> I can cheat and use mod IP tools, but that's no fun for everyone else.



China/Taiwan - He's Chinese


----------



## RCoon (May 13, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> China/Taiwan - He's Chinese



Ah, but he's not working there. Either that or he's using a VPN.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 13, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Ah, but he's not working there. Either that or he's using a VPN.




If hes working in Korea then hes a traitor to the motherland! (not that i was part of the motherland to begin with but it dont matter!)


----------



## Fourstaff (May 13, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Korea, Japan, China, Taiwan, Phillipines. Or finally, Papua New Guinea.
> 
> I can cheat and use mod IP tools, but that's no fun for everyone else.



Out of those, which one has oil? Or none of the above? 



FreedomEclipse said:


> China/Taiwan - He's Chinese



Yes, I am Chinese descent. Yellow like my pic. 



RCoon said:


> Ah, but he's not working there. Either that or he's using a VPN.



Not using VPN, if you trace me you would know the answer. But what fun is that?


----------



## the54thvoid (May 13, 2015)

Fourstaff said:


> In my home country. Hint: I am located north of mussels, and my country is famous for oil. And fancy stories. Sun rises at 6, so people start working at 7.



Mussels shed?


----------



## Fourstaff (May 13, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Mussels shed?



Keep guessing


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 13, 2015)

Mussels loft?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 13, 2015)

I don't need to guess ..... I know   If my memory serves me correctly...... 3rd largest island in the world?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 13, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> I don't need to guess ..... I know   If my memory serves me correctly...... 3rd largest island in the world?



Grassland?


----------



## Fourstaff (May 14, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> I don't need to guess ..... I know   If my memory serves me correctly...... 3rd largest island in the world?



Indeed 

Here is a picture of my neighbours (picture stolen from google) :


----------



## RCoon (May 14, 2015)

Fourstaff said:


> Indeed
> 
> Here is a picture of my neighbours (picture stolen from google) :



That's no way to talk about the Malaysians!


----------



## Fourstaff (May 14, 2015)

RCoon said:


> That's no way to talk about the Malaysians!



Malaysians are nice people. We regularly hop across the border to their side get our alcoholic fix.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 14, 2015)

British Army Jungle Warfare training courses used to be held in his homeland.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 14, 2015)

borneo

The island is divided among three countries: Malaysia and Brunei in the north, and Indonesia to the south.

1 in 2 chance of being right   or wrong


----------



## ne6togadno (May 14, 2015)

come on guys use wiki
it is indonesia


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 14, 2015)

Borneo?







sorry ..that was Boney M...my mistake.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 14, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> British Army Jungle Warfare training courses used to be held in his homeland.





Fourstaff said:


> In my home country. Hint: I am located north of mussels, and my country is famous for oil. And fancy stories. Sun rises at 6, so people start working at 7.



Use your knowledge guys, you are nearly there 

I will entertain questions about my home country if you guys guessed correctly


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 14, 2015)

Its either Brunei or Birmingham.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 14, 2015)

Brunei

The _British Forces_ Brunei (BFB) is the name given to the _British Armed_ Forces ... as _Training_ Team Brunei) running the _Jungle Warfare_ Advisor's _Course_


----------



## Fourstaff (May 14, 2015)

Dingding! Correct!

Now what would you gentlemen want to know about Brunei?


----------



## RCoon (May 14, 2015)

Why does it sound like a Scottsman saying Brony?


----------



## dorsetknob (May 14, 2015)

Are you the Sultan  and if not is he your papa  

Birmingham.
is that not a province in Pakistan


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 14, 2015)

What is the headline news story there today ? and is it raining like it is in Wales, and i mean pissing it down like it is in Wales.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 14, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Why does it sound like a Scottsman saying Brony?



I'm afraid you will have to ask the 14th century folks.



dorsetknob said:


> Are you the Sultan  and if not is he your papa



No, and no.



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> What is the headline news story there today ? and is it raining like it is in Wales, and i mean pissing it down like it is in Wales.



Take a look yourself 

http://bt.com.bn/

Nothing exciting, I'm afraid. Most of the exciting stories don't get published because of obvious reasons.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 14, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> What is the headline news story there today ? and is it raining like it is in Wales, and i mean pissing it down like it is in Wales.



Its always raining in wales   it starts to rain as you drive accross the Bridges and only stops when you leave
its a plot by those house burning welsh terrorist to stop us english from buying houses in wales  

Ps
Felly eich Saesneg, yna dda y mae'r duwiau Weksh yn mynd i fwrw glaw ar eich pen i yn gwybod fi am yn derfysgwr derwydd


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 14, 2015)

The French control the bridge and we control the weather.

The house burners are long gone, though i remember it happening, it is why we changed the family name from Blenkinsopp-Smythe to Jones when we first arrived here from Surrey.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 14, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Felly eich Saesneg, yna dda y mae'r duwiau Weksh yn mynd i fwrw glaw ar eich pen i yn gwybod fi am yn derfysgwr derwydd



Please use move vowels.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 14, 2015)

Fourstaff said:


> Please use move vowels.



Welsh its a _constanate_ bound language or should i say constipated language 

Its a UK language and so should be Allowed in the UK clubhouse


----------



## Fourstaff (May 14, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Welsh its a _constanate_ bound language or should i say constipated language
> 
> Its a UK language and so should be Allowed in the UK clubhouse



Difficult language. Glaswegian sounds just as foreign


----------



## dorsetknob (May 14, 2015)

Fourstaff said:


> Difficult language. Glaswegian sounds just as foreign



to an Englishman   Glaswegian is a foreign Dialect.  even for Scots Glaswegian is a foreign language. 

we Suffer and Smile 

Ps
Welsh is a language.
Glaswegian is a  Dialect
Gaelic is the  Native language. of Scotland

IM translator does not do Scotish  Gaelic only Irish  Gaelic but it does Welsh Gaelic


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 14, 2015)

Extremisim and oppression seems the order of the day then.

  i dont mean you @dorsetknob


we are well endowed with vowels in Wales

A as in man.
_Welsh words: aber (abber); Garn (garn)_

E as in bet or echo.
_Welsh words: carnedd (caneth)_

I as the ee in queen.
_Welsh words: ni (nee); mi (mee); lili (leelee); min (meen)_

O as in lot or hot.
_Welsh words: o'r (oh/rr with a rolled r); don (dohn); pont (pohnt)_

U as the 'i' in pita
_Welsh words: canu (can-i); cu (key); Cymru (Kum-ri); tu (ti); un (in)_

W as the 'oo' in Zoo.
_Welsh words: cwm (koom); bwlch (boolch)_

Y has three distinct sounds.


----------



## RCoon (May 18, 2015)

Time for me to come begging cap-in-hand. We're doing a Father's Day PC giveaway in honor of Kreij, and we're in need of parts for the PC!

Any and all help is appreciated! I'd also add that if you are a father or know a father that is in dire need of a good PC, feel free to apply/nominate!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...day-build-ongoing.202061/page-31#post-3283069


----------



## Tatty_One (May 18, 2015)

Who is building it?  Sorry didn't read thru the whole 30 odd pages.


----------



## RCoon (May 18, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> Who is building it?  Sorry didn't read thru the whole 30 odd pages.



In the event nobody else volunteers, I'll put it together at my place to test it as a full build. Then I'll strip it and send it off in parts to the winner/volunteer.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 18, 2015)

I have a Coolermaster HAF932 I am not using, it's in decent nick albeit bulky, I leant it to a nephew a couple of months ago as his old one had pretty much disintegrated but he has a replacement now, he is in Somerset though but we are visiting in just under 2 weeks, so could pick it up then, I would ask him to send it direct but he is always skint! (poor side of the family )


----------



## RCoon (May 18, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> I have a Coolermaster HAF932 I am not using, it's in decent nick albeit bulky, I leant it to a nephew a couple of months ago as his old one had pretty much disintegrated but he has a replacement now, he is in Somerset though but we are visiting in just under 2 weeks, so could pick it up then, I would ask him to send it direct but he is always skint! (poor side of the family )



That would be great! Let me know if you're 100% and I'll set it down as sorted. Don't worry about sending it, seems uneconomical sending it to one person and then sending it on. I imagine we'll cover postage costs to wherever it needs to be when the time comes


----------



## ne6togadno (May 18, 2015)

RCoon said:


> ... I imagine we'll cover postage costs to wherever it needs to be when the time comes


932 is 14kg neto so postage wont be cheap


----------



## RCoon (May 18, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> 932 is 14kg neto so postage wont be cheap



Me and Norton will sort out postage monies for those unable to pay it.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 18, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Me and Norton will sort out postage monies for those unable to pay it.


i am just telling you so you dont get caught by surprise


----------



## the54thvoid (May 18, 2015)

I've replied to main thread.  I'll donate gfx card if wanted (but wait required till i upgrade this Summer).


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 22, 2015)

How is everyone doing?  I am on hunt for gaming headsets yet again..mainly looking for cushion padding(pleather/leather just isn't comfortable for me) and USB if possible which can work on both PC and PS4. Was looking at the SteelSeries Raw Prism and the Logitech G430 but can't decide which one would be better.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 1, 2015)

So @the54thvoid, when are you picking up your SLI 980ti's? You and I both know you're not going for the 390X


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 4, 2015)

I finally found the best ram for my build.










It will go down nice with my big side panel & lighting that i alread have installed


----------



## RCoon (Jun 5, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I finally found the best ram for my build.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man, while Avexir stuff is shiny as all hell (pretty sure dave gave it a review too), isn't it crazy expensive?

Also, you still down for karting + paintballing for my birthday? Package is £50 per person, probably do it on the 19th August. Let me know.

In other news, since I moved house and I have ONLY changed my address with three people, I was confused about getting marketing crap through the post. I changed my address with EE, Natwest and obviously the council for council tax. Now I know the council don't sell information, but I got a letter through from "Generic Credit Card Company". So either Natwest or EE have sold my bloody data!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 5, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Oh man, while Avexir stuff is shiny as all hell (pretty sure dave gave it a review too), isn't it crazy expensive?
> 
> Also, you still down for karting + paintballing for my birthday? Package is £50 per person, probably do it on the 19th August. Let me know.
> 
> In other news, since I moved house and I have ONLY changed my address with three people, I was confused about getting marketing crap through the post. I changed my address with EE, Natwest and obviously the council for council tax. Now I know the council don't sell information, but I got a letter through from "Generic Credit Card Company". So either Natwest or EE have sold my bloody data!




letting agent/ sales agent probably.
EE keep their marketing in house. High St banks are regulated against 3rd party marketing unless you have neglected to tick/untick a marketing box.

In other news,   got a 50 % full load stable o/c on my Xeon x5650


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 5, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Oh man, while Avexir stuff is shiny as all hell (pretty sure dave gave it a review too), isn't it crazy expensive?
> 
> Also, you still down for karting + paintballing for my birthday? Package is £50 per person, probably do it on the 19th August. Let me know.
> 
> In other news, since I moved house and I have ONLY changed my address with three people, I was confused about getting marketing crap through the post. I changed my address with EE, Natwest and obviously the council for council tax. Now I know the council don't sell information, but I got a letter through from "Generic Credit Card Company". So either Natwest or EE have sold my bloody data!



the Avexir's aint too bad - basically its about £60 per 8GB(2x4) kit before shipping. Im paying about £130 for 16GB plus shipping. The only real problem is only OCuK sell it so cheap and its its overpriced as fuck on ebay, its going for £20-30 more per kit on ebay.

as for your birthday, you can put me down for that. I am a paintball veteran  though we're gonna need to work out a deal on a box of 3000 paintballs to save some cash


----------



## RCoon (Jun 5, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the Avexir's aint too bad - basically its about £60 per 8GB(2x4) kit before shipping. Im paying about £130 for 16GB plus shipping. The only real problem is only OCuK sell it so cheap and its its overpriced as fuck on ebay, its going for £20-30 more per kit on ebay.
> 
> as for your birthday, you can put me down for that. I am a paintball veteran  though we're gonna need to work out a deal on a box of 3000 paintballs to save some cash



Guessing OCUK have the UK's supply nailed down. They look super pretty though, and perform like beasts.

Need to get numbers sorted, so I can call up and book the event. You're welcome to get the train to my house and we'll drive down together, I'm sure partner won't mind you using the spare room overnight either. As it stands it's looking to be me, you, partner, plus David and Brad. May go out for drinks/food afterward, who knows.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 5, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Need to get numbers sorted, so I can call up and book the event. You're welcome to get the train to my house and we'll drive down together, I'm sure partner won't mind you using the spare room overnight either. As it stands it's looking to be me, you, partner, plus David and Brad. May go out for drinks/food afterward, who knows.



nobody from your work going?


----------



## RCoon (Jun 5, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> nobody from your work going?



Either live too far away or simply not the types


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 5, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Either live too far away or simply not the types



its ok - youre not asking them to come live with you! just to party down for a day lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2015)

Put in an order for the Avexir rams - probs gonna arrive tuesday


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2015)

On second thoughts.... those Avexir kits are insanely cheap! - Heres a 1866mhz Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB(4x2) kit going for £88 on amazon - and thats supposed to be classed as 'cheap'

I bought the 2400mhz Avexir kit as it was slightly cheaper than the 1866mhz kit. 1600mhz kits are £50 or £55'ish after P&P for an 8GB (2x4) kit. 

Load up while you can!!


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 7, 2015)

RCoon said:


> So @the54thvoid, when are you picking up your SLI 980ti's? You and I both know you're not going for the 390X



Sorry, lost my key to the clubhouse - been living in the garden throwing random posts at random threads.

And you have me pegged all wrong .  I'll not buy a 390X obviously (it's a 290X wearing a new dress) but I will wait for Fury X (or whatever the poop it's called).  I already know any Nvidia I buy will be a Classy 980ti so i need to wait for the waterblock confirmation's anyway.    But if Fury X is as good as the hoardes of AMD chappies believe it'll be, I may go for that.  But again, I'll need a block for that too, to slot in my loop.  Either way - I need to wait way past June...


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 7, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Sorry, lost my key to the clubhouse - been living in the garden throwing random posts at random threads.
> 
> And you have me pegged all wrong .  I'll not buy a 390X obviously (it's a 290X wearing a new dress) but I will wait for Fury X (or whatever the poop it's called).  I already know any Nvidia I buy will be a Classy 980ti so i need to wait for the waterblock confirmation's anyway.    But if Fury X is as good as the hoardes of AMD chappies believe it'll be, I may go for that.  But again, I'll need a block for that too, to slot in my loop.  Either way - I need to wait way past June...



I don't think its going to be better than 980Ti. At most maybe competitive.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 7, 2015)

Fourstaff said:


> I don't think its going to be better than 980Ti. At most maybe competitive.



I don't see how it could possibly be such a massive jump over Hawaii myself but hey - lots of brand loyal people swear it'll be most awesome.  I'll wait and see and poke fun at whichever team loses


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 7, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> I don't see how it could possibly be such a massive jump over Hawaii myself but hey - lots of brand loyal people swear it'll be most awesome.  I'll wait and see and poke fun at whichever team loses



Always good to be optimisitic


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2015)

For many, I think TDP will be a major deciding factor. More people seem to be more 'aware' of energy efficiency these days and the TDP of the 290X put quite a lot people off especially when 970s offer the same or almost/around the same performance for a lot lower TDP. Folks might see the 390X and think better money would be spent on a 980Ti to save having the repo men breaching their doors with C4 when they have trouble paying their electricity bills

---At least this is the case for me. While i only contribute to bills where i live, it doesnt make me any less self conscious when trying to find out how much power i personally use.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 7, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> For many, I think TDP will be a major deciding factor. More people seem to be more 'aware' of energy efficiency these days and the TDP of the 290X put quite a lot people off especially when 970s offer the same or almost/around the same performance for a lot lower TDP. Folks might see the 390X and think better money would be spent on a 980Ti to save having the repo men breaching their doors with C4 when they have trouble paying their electricity bills
> 
> ---At least this is the case for me. While i only contribute to bills where i live, it doesnt make me any less self conscious when trying to find out how much power i personally use.



TDP also measures the amount of heat you have to dissipate. For people living in hotter climates, it becomes a double whammy: spending power to run the card, and then to cool the room.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2015)

Fourstaff said:


> TDP also measures the amount of heat you have to dissipate. For people living in hotter climates, it becomes a double whammy: spending power to run the card, and then to cool the room.



Whats cooler then being cool?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2015)

Just curious - does anyone have an unwanted 4G supported android phone they'd be willing to part with for cheap or know of someone who does? Im looking to pay under £50.

It doesnt need to be in the best of condition either. Dont need original accessories, cables or charger - just the handset itself!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 8, 2015)

I need to do a swapsie, 

i need 3 blue SATA cables pref shorter than 500mm
i will swap for 3 red ones and will pay both p+p. I can Paypal the postage costs

I dont really want to buy new ones as i am Welsh 

alternatively i have heard of a spray coating that is used in case modding that can/may be used on cables though i cant find it, anyone heard of it or a product name?


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 8, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> alternatively i have heard of a spray coating that is used in case modding that can/may be used on cables though i cant find it, anyone heard of it or a product name?


dont waste your money. it wont work.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 8, 2015)

Prince @CAPSLOCKSTUCK

Blue gaffer tape/ blue insulating tape /blue sleeving made from a blue carrier bag and selotape  Hints to the prince of Ghetto Mods


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 8, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Prince @CAPSLOCKSTUCK
> 
> Blue gaffer tape/ blue insulating tape /blue sleeving made from a blue carrier bag and selotape  Hints to the prince of Ghetto Mods


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2015)

oh hai bby


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 9, 2015)

come on light em up


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 9, 2015)

Zippo and lighter fuel?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2015)

they are installed  Kinda cool i guess but i wish they were more like the activity LEDs that used to be on the older DDR corsair XMS modules - I had a set of those and they were great!

About to go hit the gym right now but i'll see if i can make a short video with them flashing or something.

Or just link someone elses video 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=jyXYCW7d9LI#t=57


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 9, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Zippo and lighter fuel?


sure


----------



## RCoon (Jun 11, 2015)

RIP in pepperoni Count Dooku

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/celebritynews/11666316/christopher-lee-dies-live.html

Did anybody hear his heavy metal album?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 11, 2015)

Its a lie tonight he will rise from the dead   again


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2015)

After reading about 980Ti performance on 1440p. What would be a good price for my 970s? lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2015)

Not you is this? @Rcoon


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 17, 2015)

he gets around a bit





Crane operator confronted by raccoon who climbed almost 700 FEET up to poop on the machine deck

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-MacFarlane-shares-picture.html#ixzz3dH1psJv9


----------



## RCoon (Jun 24, 2015)

@the54thvoid

Told you I knew what card you'd be buying 



RCoon said:


> So @the54thvoid, when are you picking up your SLI 980ti's? You and I both know you're not going for the 390X



EDIT: I reckon NVidia are like the Conservative party. Everybody moans about them at every chance they get, and yet they still get the biggest share of the votes!


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 24, 2015)

RCoon said:


> @the54thvoid
> 
> Told you I knew what card you'd be buying



I can say it in the elegant UK clubhouse with our civilised manners that I'm really disappointed in the Fury X.  I genuinely thought AMD had an outright winner on their hands but it's just not good enough.  A water cooled 980ti will annihilate it.  I've also figured i can get the same performance from a single 980ti at 1400Mhz+ that I do with dual 780ti Classy's 

Also means I don't have to give my 780ti's away for free (I believe I made that post when someone suggested Fury X will be x% faster than maxwell).  That being said, once the 980ti Classy is out (with associated water block) I'll move on and will donate both cards to TPU'ers. 

@Finners - a single 780ti Classy isn't worth switching to from what you have!


----------



## Finners (Jun 24, 2015)

Haha you say that but could almost be worth it just to get back to nvidia drivers,

AMD are playing silly buggers ATM and have split the drivers between 200 series and below and 300 series and up. So they are actually withholding driver performance from their current customers. 

I've installed the inf modded drivers and GTA v is much better than the official drivers for my card. 

As for fury, I'm disappointed to. Was hoping it would perform better across almost all games to keep nvidia prices in check.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 24, 2015)

Finners said:


> Haha you say that but could almost be worth it just to get back to nvidia drivers,
> 
> AMD are playing silly buggers ATM and have split the drivers between 200 series and below and 300 series and up. *So they are actually withholding driver performance from their current customers*.
> 
> ...



Yeah man I said that in a forum post but some AMD zealot took offence.  You know what?  I love the neutrality of this clubhouse.  It's a breath of fresh air (Scottish air you English bastards ).

EDIT: though I live near a motorway and there is a landfill site in smelling distance on a wrong windy day.  So maybe your air is nicer (but not in London).


----------



## Finners (Jun 24, 2015)

Landfill? You caveman we burn our waste down here in the 21st century south  

Just thought why are you donating both your cards? Didn't you say your old man was rocking a 270x, he'd see a nice improvent


----------



## RCoon (Jun 24, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Yeah man I said that in a forum post but some AMD zealot took offence.  You know what?  I love the neutrality of this clubhouse.  It's a breath of fresh air (Scottish air you English bastards ).
> 
> EDIT: though I live near a motorway and there is a landfill site in smelling distance on a wrong windy day.  So maybe your air is nicer (but not in London).



It's a case of the vocal minority. I think a very large portion of this forum is sensible about these sorts of things, another portion tends not to say anything at all, only read, and then you have a couple of derpy mcderps that will defends a company until death-do-they-part. They mostly argue with cherry picked links, and everybody points and laughs. Unfortunately in most cases they don't necessarily do anything wrong, aside from making themselves look like morons, so nothing can really be done about it other than to look on them with frowning eyes.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 24, 2015)

Finners said:


> Landfill? You caveman we burn our waste down here in the 21st century south
> 
> Just thought why are you donating both your cards? Didn't you say your old man was rocking a 270x, he'd see a nice improvent



He can buy a new card - he's a wealthy retired pensioner.  Christ he's rocking a new H80GT watercooled 4790k and 16Gb ram.  His PC's better than many tech nerds on TPU.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 24, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Yeah man I said that in a forum post but *some AMD zealot took offence.* You know what? I love the neutrality of this clubhouse. It's a breath of fresh air (Scottish air you English bastards



one had this problem recently
Had james the butler summon our badger hunting Game Keeper to remonstrate with the silly Oik.

Lol and behold the tike started to abuse our poor Game keeper

Guess what 
not seen the Oik since  
it might explain the New Mole hill on Ones Private Putting Green

The Game Keeper assures me its a new  Mole hill and will settle soon He says its like a fresh grave it will level out with time and be perfect for Putting on later 

that reminds me  Gamekeepers gilly suit is getting a little TATTY  One  must arrange for a new one soon


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 24, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Also means I don't have to give my 780ti's away for free



I mean hey, if they are going free, my home will warmly welcome them


----------



## RCoon (Jun 28, 2015)

Probably one of the more interesting ways to advertise a car at the car show. On the way back from goodwood FOS on a 3 hour rainy drive...


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 28, 2015)

Wow, you must really have been lying low in the grass to get that perspective


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2015)

Break out the hotpants boys, Its gonna get a little scorchio


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 30, 2015)

Its a mankini or nothing for me.

26 degrees in Pembrokeshire. Lovely.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 30, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Its a mankini or nothing for me.
> 
> 26 degrees in Pembrokeshire. Lovely.



We're getting hit with 31 degrees tomorrow "apparently". Sat in a nice air conditioned office for the duration of the day, then I'm stuck inside recording video for the entirety of the evening and then piecing it all together. Reviewing after if I have time. If only I could make a full time job living out of this, it might be less life-consuming!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 30, 2015)

going silverstone on saturday... i'm gonna fucking die if it's as hot as today!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2015)

RCoon said:


> If only I could make a full time job living out of this, it might be less life-consuming!




If you ever need a lackey to order around, I am happy to offer my services. RcoonTechTips RcoonMediaGroup

-----

To build an empire - you need man power. People you can depend on to get the job done.


Just dont lock me in the basement.....


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 1, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ...
> 
> Just dont lock me in the basement.....


even if basement if full with wiskey in the jars?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 1, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> even if basement if full with wiskey in the jars?



That would be breaching my rights as an employee.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 1, 2015)

if it is full with whiskey will be needed more everyone to be locked out rather then someone locked in


----------



## RCoon (Jul 3, 2015)

Taking apart the old rig from my brother-in-law that got replaced with the rig he won from the Kreij giveaway. 90% of the innerds are worthless, at least a decade old, if not 12 years. IDE DVD drives, nForce motherboards, PCI-E IDE raid controllers. It's got a 5450 I loaned him, so I'll take that back.

It's all in an Akasa Eclipse-62 E-ATX case. Non-window version, has it's wheels, missing the 2nd additional removable 3.5" HDD bay. Now this case is actually kinda good. Drop in some 3.25/5.25 USB 3.0 front plates, maybe with some audio front plate love too. It's full Aluminium chassis, reminds me of a TJ-07 only without the W/C features... thoughts?
http://www.akasa.co.uk/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&type=Chassis&type_sub=Full ATX&model=AK-BKCSE-01V3

Worth switching out from a Source 340 from? It's better quality materials, and should be quieter too (although less fan mounts). Some people still use these things: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=17671494&page=78


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 4, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Taking apart the old rig from my brother-in-law that got replaced with the rig he won from the Kreij giveaway. 90% of the innerds are worthless, at least a decade old, if not 12 years. IDE DVD drives, nForce motherboards, PCI-E IDE raid controllers. It's got a 5450 I loaned him, so I'll take that back.
> 
> It's all in an Akasa Eclipse-62 E-ATX case. Non-window version, has it's wheels, missing the 2nd additional removable 3.5" HDD bay. Now this case is actually kinda good. Drop in some 3.25/5.25 USB 3.0 front plates, maybe with some audio front plate love too. It's full Aluminium chassis, reminds me of a TJ-07 only without the W/C features... thoughts?
> http://www.akasa.co.uk/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&type=Chassis&type_sub=Full ATX&model=AK-BKCSE-01V3
> ...



Need new hardware?

I have the 3570k, AsRock Z68 & 16GBs of DDR3 up for grabs.

--- Also tell me if you like these guys. If you like a little Bonjovi (early Bonjovi) then you might like


----------



## RCoon (Jul 5, 2015)

Two hours of stripping and cleaning, she's scrubbed up nicely. Might make a project out of it yet.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 5, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Two hours of stripping and cleaning, she's scrubbed up nicely. Might make a project out of it yet.



whatcha doin there fuzzylilmanpeach?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 13, 2015)

Just about to pull the trigger on an upgrade to current specs, adding.........

GTX 970
i5 4690K
LG 29 inch curved ultra wide 2560 x 1080 (expensive but I gotta have it just for the looks)
WD Black 1TB (already got for a birthday present)

Now can I ask, I am a real noob when it comes to HDD swapping as I do it so rarely, is there some software free or to buy that anyone recommends that can clone my Samsung F4 320GB onto the WD Black, there is no OS involved as that's on the SSD, I say clone, perhaps that's the wrong terminology for what I want to do, being lazy is there something that will copy my D: drive across with all the executable programmes intact so I can still run current games from it because the Registry entries on the boot driver match?  Hope that makes some sense!


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 13, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> Just about to pull the trigger on an upgrade to current specs, adding.........
> 
> GTX 970
> i5 4690K
> ...



Should be easy enough.  I think Acronis do a cloning suite.  Not sure which version.  I used Samsung magician but I think that only works for Samsung to Samsung?

Or this software?  Only just googled it...

http://www.todo-backup.com/products/home/free-backup-software.htm


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 13, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> Just about to pull the trigger on an upgrade to current specs, adding.........
> 
> GTX 970
> i5 4690K
> ...


your games are steam only or you have origin and uplay too?
also do you have software installed or it is only games?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 13, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> your games are steam only or you have origin and uplay too?
> also do you have software installed or it is only games?


I have some utility software like GPU-Z, Realtemp, easy to replace, some pics but those would be easy to copy across and Steam but I play those rarely, my main concern is my World of Tanks installation, I know I can download it again but it's seriously big these days, I do have Office 10 Pro edition but I have the DVD's for that.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 13, 2015)

world of tanks is just copy/paste
if your steam is installed on your os ssd and you have steam games folder on 320gb hdd then again copy/paste will be enough. after drive replacement if steam cant find games folder you need just to re-add it again as additional game library folder and it should be fine. office and other stuff will need reinstall but you already know it.

ps in world of tanks folder there is sub folder updates with *.patch files you can bin them all. those are downloaded patch archives and launcher doesnt clear em after patch is installed  so you have to do it manually. if you havent done it so far you can clear a lot of space.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 13, 2015)

@Tatty_One 

I think WD have a free acronis program that allows you to clone and do ther stuff so long as it detects that you have a WD drive installed

Here it is... http://support.wdc.com/product/downloaddetail.asp?swid=119

Sorry to be rather blunt but just on a few mins cool down at the gym and decided to make time for mah homies.

Do note that this copy of acronis is rather an old one but its fine for start up 1:1 hard drive clones which is what i use it for


----------



## RCoon (Jul 14, 2015)

@Tatty_One I have a few Acronis True Image HD 2014 edition license keys. They will duplicate any drive to any other drive. PM me if you want a copy.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 14, 2015)

Dilemma............  970 @ £250 or VapourX Tri fan 290X @ £210????? Both new retail.  I know the power consumption on the 290X is much higher than the 970 but this Sapphire model does not have any heat problems, at max gaming mode it sees 63C and is quiet.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 14, 2015)

290X surely. Single card power use is not so significant.  If you had two, maybe.  You have to consider the future Vram usage. The 290X is a safer bet.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 14, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> 290X surely. Single card power use is not so significant.  If you had two, maybe.  You have to consider the future Vram usage. The 290X is a safer bet.



Thanks, I was thinking the same, and my PSU at 750W and 64 amps on a single rail should be plenty ...... hopefully!


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 15, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> 290X surely. Single card power use is not so significant.  If you had two, maybe.  You have to consider the future Vram usage. The 290X is a safer bet.


+1 for 290x.
if you have problems with 15.7 or if VSR isnt too importent for you you'd better go with 14.12 aka omega driver.



Tatty_One said:


> Thanks, I was thinking the same, and my PSU at 750W and 64 amps on a single rail should be plenty ...... hopefully!


it will be enough http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Sapphire/R9_290_Vapor-X/23.html


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2015)

Probably going to look at getting one of these in about 2 weeks time
http://www1.euro.dell.com/uk/en/hom...spx?refid=dell-p2415q-monitor&cs=ukdhs1&s=dhs
4K, IPS, 60hz, and Dell, renown for their very decent IPS panels. Not really excited about GSync or Freesync so I don't much care.

You may ask why 24"? I was gonna get the 28" model, but after living with a 27" 1440p monitor for a couple of years, at my height and desk height, it's just plain too tall, so I'm opting for the standard size instead.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 15, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Probably going to look at getting one of these in about 2 weeks time
> http://www1.euro.dell.com/uk/en/hom...spx?refid=dell-p2415q-monitor&cs=ukdhs1&s=dhs
> 4K, IPS, 60hz, and Dell, renown for their very decent IPS panels. Not really excited about GSync or Freesync so I don't much care.
> 
> You may ask why 24"? I was gonna get the 28" model, but after living with a 27" 1440p monitor for a couple of years, at my height and desk height, it's just plain too tall, so I'm opting for the standard size instead.



Exactly why I have gone for the Super Wide 2560 x 1080, I have a very nice desk but it has a raised monitor stand, if I had gone for a 27 inch 1440 I would have been staring at the ceiling!  I was looking at a nice 1440P Dell 25 inch on Aria I think, about £243 if my memory serves me, I read a couple of reviews though and whilst for professional use they were reviewed very positively there were some response time issues with gaming....... found it...........

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Moni...HD+IPS+Adjustable+PC+Monitor+?productId=62996

And the one I ordered last night 

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Moni...urved+Monitor+With+IPS+Panel+?productId=64125


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> Exactly why I have gone for the Super Wide 2560 x 1080, I have a very nice desk but it has a raised monitor stand, if I had gone for a 27 inch 1440 I would have been staring at the ceiling!  I was looking at a nice 1440P Dell 25 inch on Aria I think, about £243 if my memory serves me, I read a couple of reviews though and whilst for professional use they were reviewed very positively there were some response time issues with gaming....... found it...........
> 
> http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Monitors+&+TVs/26+inch++/Dell+UltraSharp+25+Inch+Widescreen+U2515H+QHD+IPS+Adjustable+PC+Monitor+?productId=62996
> 
> ...



Looks like they've got the model I want at a competitive price to Amazon too, only I have prime so delivery may end up cheaper/free

The Dell panels seem a bit more catered towards design work, and with spending half of my NPU work time doing video edits and photo work, I'm inclined more towards a workspace screen than an ultra fast response TN panel. Luckily I'm not one for competitive CSGO matches any more.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 15, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Looks like they've got the model I want at a competitive price to Amazon too, only I have prime so delivery may end up cheaper/free
> 
> The Dell panels seem a bit more catered towards design work, and with spending half of my NPU work time doing video edits and photo work, I'm inclined more towards a workspace screen than an ultra fast response TN panel. Luckily I'm not one for competitive CSGO matches any more.



Are icon sizes not too small on 4k at 24"?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Are icon sizes not too small on 4k at 24"?



Not on Windows 8/10. The scaling is awesome. Windows 7 absolutely sucks on 4K.

EDIT: Here's an article on all the changes to DPI scaling. What MS has done is kinda cool http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwindows/2013/07/15/windows-8-1-dpi-scaling-enhancements/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2015)

I will be moving over to windows 8.1 soon 

albeit just so i can get free windows 10


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I will be moving over to windows 8.1 soon
> 
> albeit just so i can get free windows 10


Think I got my 8.1 Pro key on offer for ~£15

Oh, as for my birthday stuff, which would you prefer, karting or paintball? Got two other guys who need to decide as well.

Karting is £40 for two 15 min sessions, paintball is like £25 for a bunch of sessions over 3 hours (Costs more for additional paintballs). Also Karting is only available on 20th August, whereas paintballing is available all week.

Of course, as always, you're welcome to stop over that night too. We'll probably head for beers after our chosen activity. Likely to be me, you, two friends, plus partner and her friend.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2015)

RCoon said:


> plus partner and her friend.



M or F?

If 'F' then is she a looker?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> M or F?
> 
> If 'F' then is she a looker?



She'll likely turn up with her partner also


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2015)

RCoon said:


> She'll likely turn up with her partner also



business as usual for me then i guess 




well, Im not really fussed what we do. Go karting is nice because it gives my body a nice workout - I was aching for a day or two last month when i went.

Paintballing is a lot of fun - Ive been a few times, got my own helmet and overalls as such. I dont mind paintballing so much so long as we manage to get a good deal on paintballs between us. for instance all chipping in for a box of 3000 paintballs or something.

I'll definitely be stopping over for the night though. gotta get some cuddle time in with your cat before i leave.


youre the birthday boy so you pick the activities! im fine with either one so long as you tell me in advance so i can look at booking my train ticket and knowing what to bring along with me.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> business as usual for me then i guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fair enough, I'll drop on TS and ask the other guys which they'd prefer. Need to book whichever soon ofcourse, so I'll let you know the details as soon as its booked.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2015)

Ive done the 40mins of go karting before and the time just goes so quickly.


::EDIT::


@RCoon Optionally, I can bring my laptop with me, install UT99 and all have a drunk fragfest with the other folks who bring their laptops with??


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive done the 40mins of go karting before and the time just goes so quickly.



Yeah, very short amount of time, hence why I was considering the paintballing instead.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 15, 2015)

^^^     #PredictablyShallow


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> ^^^     #PredictablyShallow




you need to take your Jag XF on the go kart track with us tatty - teach us scrubs how a real man drives


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 15, 2015)

http://hexus.net/tech/news/graphics/84686-kingpins-evga-gtx-980-ti-graphics-card-poses-photos/

Yes, decided, I think.  Funnily got e-mail from EVGA EU that the Classified was in stock - got home, checked - sold out (back on auto notify).  Must be an omen to wait for the Kingpin.

Quote:



> Going into more depth on the possibilities the new special edition card, Lucido told forum readers that _"As far as the LN2 overclocking, I wanted it to be like a TANK and be able to run over and over and over again at very high voltages/current and not be flaky. I literally benched one the other day at 2025mhz/1.7v+ for many hrs straight just doing some pcb heater testing/tuning"._


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 15, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you need to take your Jag XF on the go kart track with us tatty - teach us scrubs how a real man drives


Sold the XF last year, have the Merc CLS Coupe now.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 15, 2015)

This one ?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 15, 2015)

Please remember other road users


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 15, 2015)

Definatly classier than what the others use


----------



## RCoon (Jul 17, 2015)

Pulled the trigger. Dell 4K IPS is on its way Saturday. Gonna drag the old 1440p IPS to work to make coworkers groan. Attempting to sell a hulk of a 27" monitor is too much hassle.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 17, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> Sold the XF last year, have the Merc CLS Coupe now.



I bet you are feeling older


----------



## RCoon (Jul 17, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> Sold the XF last year, have the Merc CLS Coupe now.



So you're telling me you tried to knock a punk off his bike in the CLS coupe? Man, I wouldn't want to scratch the paintwork on that thing, no matter how funny the look on his face was.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 17, 2015)

RCoon said:


> So you're telling me you tried to knock a punk off his bike in the CLS coupe? Man, I wouldn't want to scratch the paintwork on that thing, no matter how funny the look on his face was.


Bah that's what insurance is for


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 19, 2015)

anyone got a spare PSU knocking around, need to do a little troubleshooting..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2015)

@RCoon out of curiosity whats the name of the paintball place we might be headed to? I might need to contact them to find out if my gear is allowed.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 20, 2015)

This gear is fine if you want to be THE TARGET


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2015)

Actually i was hoping for something more like 






as it would match my DPMs but this place might not like the fact that its only mesh where the eyes are and not the regular paintball safety goggles.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 20, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Actually i was hoping for something more like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I Friggin knew it Aliens they walk amongst us


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 20, 2015)

when are you lot going paintballing?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> when are you lot going paintballing?



around the 19th of august, Im gonna be heading down to Rcoons for his birthday (and mine i guess since i think we're only a few days apart) and we're gonna see what happens


----------



## RCoon (Jul 21, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> around the 19th of august, Im gonna be heading down to Rcoons for his birthday (and mine i guess since i think we're only a few days apart) and we're gonna see what happens



It's Ancaster, about 15 mins outside of grantham. Once the very got finalised numbers I'll book it and let you know what date it's on asap

http://www.ancasterkarting.co.uk/Paintball/


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 22, 2015)

No Kingpin for me.

Was on site bang on 18:00 when the thing went up - chose highest asic, in two clicks to my cart, it said that choice is no longer available.  When I finally got to the EVGA, proceed to Paypal prompt, with a 74% asic card, it just wouldn't load up Paypal.

Can't even buy a Classified now as it's saying it's available but in the cart it keeps saying not available.  Damn!


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 23, 2015)

Double post, new day.

EVGA contacted me, 74% ASIC Kingpin en route.....


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 24, 2015)

Anyone using Virgin Media? How are your pings? I am thinking of switching....


----------



## Finners (Jul 24, 2015)

Mine are good, had a dodgy spell for a couple of months two or so years ago but since then its been rock solid. 

I'll do a few pingtest tonight (if I remember) about 8pm so its nice and busy and post them up here.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 24, 2015)

Finners said:


> Mine are good, had a dodgy spell for a couple of months two or so years ago but since then its been rock solid.
> 
> I'll do a few pingtest tonight (if I remember) about 8pm so its nice and busy and post them up here.



Yeah do it during BF4.


----------



## Finners (Jul 24, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Yeah do it during BF4.



Can be on tonight if you are, I've got work in the morning so won't be out.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 24, 2015)

Finners said:


> Can be on tonight if you are, I've got work in the morning so won't be out.



My mother in law is up so she'll be out till about 8 or 9pm with Julie.  I'll be up for some BF4 between 7 and 9pm.  Remind me to tell you about the horrendous gunking up in my gpu- reservoir tubing!


----------



## Finners (Jul 24, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> Anyone using Virgin Media? How are your pings? I am thinking of switching....



Pingtest has fewer servers than the last time I used it. Is there any other good sites to test line stability instead of just Bandwidth

Portsmouth>Coventry







Portsmouth>Holland






Portsmouth>Germany






bbc.co.uk

Pinging www.bbc.net.uk [212.58.246.55] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 212.58.246.55: bytes=32 time=19ms TTL=52
Reply from 212.58.246.55: bytes=32 time=19ms TTL=52
Reply from 212.58.246.55: bytes=32 time=19ms TTL=52
Reply from 212.58.246.55: bytes=32 time=19ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 212.58.246.55:
  Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
  Minimum = 19ms, Maximum = 19ms, Average = 19ms

Speedtest to maidenhead


----------



## Finners (Jul 24, 2015)

Double post

this is right now at half 8, whilst playing battlefield with mumble connected and origin etc, literally just alt-tab out of game


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 25, 2015)

Finners said:


> Pingtest has fewer servers than the last time I used it. Is there any other good sites to test line stability instead of just Bandwidth
> 
> Portsmouth>Coventry
> 
> ...



Is it consistent throughout the day?


----------



## Finners (Jul 25, 2015)

cheesy999 said:


> Is it consistent throughout the day?



It is at weekends, can't say for sure if it is during the week because I'm always at work


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 25, 2015)

Finners said:


> It is at weekends, can't say for sure if it is during the week because I'm always at work



I may have just got a house down there and the fact I could see 5 virgin media wi-fi networks inside of the house makes me wonder if it might be oversubscribed you see


----------



## Finners (Jul 25, 2015)

cheesy999 said:


> I may have just got a house down there and the fact I could see 5 virgin media wi-fi networks inside of the house makes me wonder if it might be oversubscribed you see



Ahhh I see, I actually live in a smaller town outside of Portsmouth and most of my neighbours are elderly and doubt they are hammering their connections although pretty much everyone in the street is on Virgin.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm considering it still, 100mb package would do nicely!
my street is small and nobody in my building has it!

is there any sharp increase in ping if someone downloads something?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 25, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> Anyone using Virgin Media? How are your pings? I am thinking of switching....



Got a spare hour, partner is getting changed before we go out for a meal and attempt to avoid all the men in drag around Brighton tonight.

Somebody dropped an article regarding ISPs and Virgin are the only provider that gives its customers their full "up to"  speeds around 98% of the time. Every other provider was closer to providing the speeds they claimed only  around 10-20% of the time. I'm not on Virgin, but would be if they ever ran a cable down our road.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 26, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Somebody dropped an article regarding ISPs and Virgin are the only provider that gives its customers their full "up to" speeds around 98% of the time.



on VDSL you pretty much get the full speed all the time 

Just having some problems which sky aren't fixing and since the VM cab is empty i don't see why i should stay, for the same price i can go from 40MB to 100MB


----------



## Atomic77 (Jul 27, 2015)

Guten Tag. I was born and live in the United States. But I am of mostly German and Swedish ancestry.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 27, 2015)

Atomic77 said:


> Guten Tag. I was born and live in the United States. But I am of mostly German and Swedish ancestry.



This is Britain sir, please link something to our grand country, such as perhaps one's grandfather may have had a clumsy fumble with a British lady during WW2


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 27, 2015)

I sniff illegal clubhouse aliens again......... 



I might even know that fumbling WW2 Grandad


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 27, 2015)

Do virgin still traffic shape at peak times? My brother had them before he moved into his new gaff and got BT (facepalm), he wanted fiber but their house is a new building and their street won't have fiber for awhile yet.

I just picked a random server closest to me in Glasgow. For some reason it thinks my ip located in london, where as if i look up whatismyip.com i get Sheffield which makes sense as plus net is my provider.

Plus net service is supposed to be up to 38Mb/s but it wasn't that when i signed up like a year ago, think it was either 30 or 35Mb/s.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 27, 2015)

MilkyWay said:


> Do virgin still traffic shape at peak times?



Assuming you're not on a capped contract, they very rarely resort to it. Friend of mine is with Virgin, and his older brother is relatively high up in Virgin. From what I'm aware every ISP caps at peak times. They just don't mess with torrents any more.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 27, 2015)

Atomic77 said:


> Guten Tag. I was born and live in the United States. But I am of mostly German and Swedish ancestry.



Visiting  the UK Clubhouse Sir
Have your Passport ready for inspection Sir
whats this No Visa Sir
Please step to one Side (S)Cur while i put on my





Now (S)cur you have anything to declare before we search you  (S)cur

Please bend over (S)cur  this should be relatively painless 


Spoiler:  2 min later


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 27, 2015)

MilkyWay said:


> Do virgin still traffic shape at peak times? My brother had them before he moved into his new gaff and got BT (facepalm), he wanted fiber but their house is a new building and their street won't have fiber for awhile yet.
> 
> I just picked a random server closest to me in Glasgow. For some reason it thinks my ip located in london, where as if i look up whatismyip.com i get Sheffield which makes sense as plus net is my provider.
> 
> Plus net service is supposed to be up to 38Mb/s but it wasn't that when i signed up like a year ago, think it was either 30 or 35Mb/s.




I get similar although i think my Ping is a little better



RCoon said:


> Assuming you're not on a capped contract, they very rarely resort to it. Friend of mine is with Virgin, and his older brother is relatively high up in Virgin. From what I'm aware every ISP caps at peak times. They just don't mess with torrents any more.



Virgin only have an upload limit, if you exceed 1.2gb in an hour in peak times you get throttled by 50% or something...
Torrents are definitely shaped but it doesn't really matter does it? if you are getting even 6MB/S on torrents i can't be too unhappy with that


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 27, 2015)

https://recombu.com/digital/article...t-bt-sky-virgin-media-ee-talktalk_M11045.html

Apparently for downloads Virgin doesn't throttle, although your SOL with peer to peer with them but that's like most ISP.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 27, 2015)

From the Ex colonial club house
their welcome

This is a clubhouse for *AMERICANS* only. A gather place for the 1337 *AMERICAN *members. A one stop shop for *AMERICANS * to talk about how awesome we are and how the rest of the world are noobs!




Kid Rock - Forever (Video)







PM me to become a member.

Founder: *George Washington.  ( BORN BRITISH )*
Dear George could join the UK Clubhouse he qualifies if you want to dig him up






Not alot of Actitivity there since Dec 27, 2011 at 4:01 PM
Pretty much a Necro thread or a zombie filler


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 28, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> From the Ex colonial club house
> their welcome
> 
> This is a clubhouse for *AMERICANS* only. A gather place for the 1337 *AMERICAN *members. A one stop shop for *AMERICANS * to talk about how awesome we are and how the rest of the world are noobs!
> ...



Pretty sure that was a reactionary Clubhouse created by 'the mailman.'

On happier a happier note (and almost related), 980ti Kingpin should arrive tomorrow and the slightly ill fitting but adequate Bitspower waterblock should arrive from the States next week.  It should all go together like this:

(and yes - KPE really is meant for LN2, but hopefully I'll run at 1500Mhz+ without any hassle.  Though I almost don't care...)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 28, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Pretty sure that was a reactionary Clubhouse created by 'the mailman.'
> 
> On happier a happier note (and almost related), 980ti Kingpin should arrive tomorrow and the slightly ill fitting but adequate Bitspower waterblock should arrive from the States next week.  It should all go together like this:
> 
> (and yes - KPE really is meant for LN2, but hopefully I'll run at 1500Mhz+ without any hassle.  Though I almost don't care...)




I call dibs on your 780s


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 28, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I call dibs on your 780s



Norton, from the WCG chaps is looking after the giveaway.  One is destined for folders/crunchers only and the other will be a generic forum (Kreij Memorial) giveaway.  Rules will be anounced in the appropriate forums.  Too many people want them and it's too hard to choose, so fate (and some Karma) will decide.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 28, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Norton, from the WCG chaps is looking after the giveaway.  One is destined for folders/crunchers only and the other will be a generic forum (Kreij Memorial) giveaway.  Rules will be anounced in the appropriate forums.  Too many people want them and it's too hard to choose, so fate (and some Karma) will decide.



Its alright, i didnt want them anyway. I just wanted to jump in there and say 'first'


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 28, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its alright, i didnt want them anyway. I just wanted to jump in there and say 'first'



Well, Finners beat you to that!


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 28, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Pretty sure that was a reactionary Clubhouse created by 'the


Must not say his name 3 times out aloud he is the





  of TPU


----------



## Misaki (Jul 29, 2015)

UK Three are amazing.
http://store.three.co.uk/view/searchSimOnly?tariff=112

Tested in a middle of nowhere:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 29, 2015)

Misaki said:


> UK Three are amazing.
> http://store.three.co.uk/view/searchSimOnly?tariff=112
> 
> Tested in a middle of nowhere:



That seems like average Three to me. HDSPA or '3.5G' as Three call it, has a theoretical speed of 6mbps on their network - You may rarely see it peak around the 8mbps mark but I have been known to get barely 1mbps at 2-4 in the morning and my area has great signal. some days i barely even get above half a meg down while upload hits beyond 3mbps. Its utterly retarded.

4G fairs better by not by much. On really good days DL is 20-25mbps though the average is around 8-12mbps, and again im in an area with more than decent 4G signal.   quite often the 4G drops to 3.5G speeds and just stays there.

I think Three are providing a service using nothing but the bare minimum of hardware in exchanges/data centers so they can get more money in their own pockets. It seems that so long as you can make calls and check FB it doesnt matter how slow their service is in general compared to all the other competitors.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 29, 2015)

3 are garbage, their service is poor i mean ever tried to sort something out with them over the phone?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 29, 2015)

MilkyWay said:


> 3 are garbage, their service is poor i mean ever tried to sort something out with them over the phone?



depends what it is - Ive spoke to them a few times and they seemed ok. though i think with them its luck of the draw that you get someone that can speak proper english and thus understands what it is you want or want to do.

but i agree that three are garbage.


----------



## Finners (Jul 29, 2015)

Surprised at  mine on virgin mobile


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 29, 2015)

Finners said:


> Surprised at  mine on virgin mobile



Virgin mobile is effectively EE

I think the 4g speeds now are worse than what i used to get from 3g a couple years ago


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 29, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> Virgin mobile is effectively EE
> 
> I think the 4g speeds now are worse than what i used to get from 3g a couple years ago



actually EE are quite good with speeds, its only their customer support that sucks. I can easily pull close to 50mbps on a EE connection at night. During the peak hours its around 20-30mbps but thats still LEAGUES better than Three. Three's speeds are just so damn inconsistent 4G means absolutely nothing when it comes to Three - Its just another band/wave frequency to offer you the same shoddy service.

Ive spoken to their Customer services about this many times but i still stay with them as i am a long time customer of theirs and they gave me some tariff that would normally cost £23-25p/m for £16p/m. 

EE has to have the best service out of all the mobile telecoms providers though since they pretty much are a telecoms giant compared to rest of the competition out there.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 29, 2015)

@FreedomEclipse paintballing might be happening on the 17th now as the place were doing it is closed on my birthday. Waiting on people to confirm before I book, but is that OK for you?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 29, 2015)

RCoon said:


> @FreedomEclipse paintnalling might be happening on the 17th now as the place were doing it is closed on my birthday. Waiting on people to confirm before I book, but is that OK for you?



technically thats when my holiday officially starts. I know you said that Sundays were reserved for you and your lady friend but could i drop by late in the evening to save me having to hustle all the way from london early in the morning? I think its something like a 2hr train ride almost if i remember correctly and paintballing is definitely something you wanna do in the late morning/early afternoon.

I'll be dropping in any time after 7 or 8pm - I can do later if theres a problem. I dont mind chilling at the station for a bit.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 29, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> technically thats when my holiday officially starts. I know you said that Sundays were reserved for you and your lady friend but could i drop by late in the evening to save me having to hustle all the way from london early in the morning? I think its something like a 2hr train ride almost if i remember correctly and paintballing is definitely something you wanna do in the late morning/early afternoon.
> 
> I'll be dropping in any time after 7 or 8pm - I can do later if theres a problem. I dont mind chilling at the station for a bit.



I don't see a problem with Sunday Evening arrival personally, will have to ask the partner.


----------



## Misaki (Jul 30, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> That seems like average Three to me. HDSPA or '3.5G' as Three call it, has a theoretical speed of 6mbps on their network - You may rarely see it peak around the 8mbps mark but I have been known to get barely 1mbps at 2-4 in the morning and my area has great signal. some days i barely even get above half a meg down while upload hits beyond 3mbps. Its utterly retarded.
> 
> 4G fairs better by not by much. On really good days DL is 20-25mbps though the average is around 8-12mbps, and again im in an area with more than decent 4G signal.   quite often the 4G drops to 3.5G speeds and just stays there.
> 
> I think Three are providing a service using nothing but the bare minimum of hardware in exchanges/data centers so they can get more money in their own pockets. It seems that so long as you can make calls and check FB it doesnt matter how slow their service is in general compared to all the other competitors.


My Moto G 2gen doesn't have an LTE and where I actually live, there's no 4G coverage, not even EE


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 30, 2015)

Misaki said:


> My Moto G 2gen doesn't have an LTE and where I actually live, there's no 4G coverage, not even EE



which part of the UK do you live in?


----------



## Norton (Jul 30, 2015)

I know us unruly colonists shouldn't post in your thread  Hope that I can post this link without too much backlash:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/a-memorial-to-kreij-summer-giveaway-active-ends-8-7-more-to-come.202061/page-39#post-3322547

Awesome giveaway items donated by @the54thvoid


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 30, 2015)

Well aint that typical. Remove both cards, redo loop, leak test, no errors, put in Kingpin, system won't boot. Stuck on code 62 (PCH initialising). Also, worryingly, VGA led staying on as is Boot device. Nothing on monitor at all. Looks like the Kingpin card has broken my system.
Any ideas, bearing in mind, I have no display output? My option for tomorrow is to put the air cooler back on my 780ti Classy and see if it fires up.
I'm on mobile at moment. Looks like the giveaway might be over before it started!


----------



## RCoon (Jul 30, 2015)

@FreedomEclipse, paintballing isn't happening now(they messed me about a lot)  which is half a blessing as we'll be travelling home on Sunday and then you don't have to faff. Will be talking to the other guys later, but I reckon we will now reschedule for Wednesday as originally intended, but just head to pubs in Nottingham.

Basically arrange your train to arrive at mine on Wednesday (19th august) and we'll figure stuff out, you can stay over whenever suits you to be honest! I reckon we'll head into Nottingham early afternoon, hit some of pubs and finish off at my favourite Korean restaurant or something.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 30, 2015)

It's the Kingpin. All its lights and what not cone on but I've removed it (No output obviously) but the boot device light comes on and off and boot status led counter gets to 'AA', which is normal ops.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 30, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> It's the Kingpin. All its lights and what not cone on but I've removed it (No output obviously) but the boot device light comes on and off and boot status led counter gets to 'AA', which is normal ops.


Damn, contact EVGA I guess. Feel bad for you, definitely know your pain...


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 30, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Damn, contact EVGA I guess. Feel bad for you, definitely know your pain...



Quick check online. My mobo BIOS is ancient (almost 4 yrs). Older X79 versions don't support Maxwell.

Problem is, I can't simply flash, I need to download and flash a CAP converter, then flash the new BIOS.....

Anyone able to help out? If I get someone to mail the files I can try the EZ flash feature but it'll all be done blind!


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 30, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Quick check online. My mobo BIOS is ancient (almost 4 yrs). Older X79 versions don't support Maxwell.
> 
> Problem is, I can't simply flash, I need to download and flash a CAP converter, then flash the new BIOS.....
> 
> Anyone able to help out? If I get someone to mail the files I can try the EZ flash feature but it'll all be done blind!


reset bios. this should give you igp. better dont risk blind flash mech miserable mb. doesnt have video outputs.
but there is something called bios flashback. you can try with it http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/?_ga=1.18707257.1032607911.1429378224

edit: pm me an e-mail


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 30, 2015)

RCoon said:


> @FreedomEclipse, paintballing isn't happening now(they messed me about a lot)  which is half a blessing as we'll be travelling home on Sunday and then you don't have to faff. Will be talking to the other guys later, but I reckon we will now reschedule for Wednesday as originally intended, but just head to pubs in Nottingham.
> 
> Basically arrange your train to arrive at mine on Wednesday (19th august) and we'll figure stuff out, you can stay over whenever suits you to be honest! I reckon we'll head into Nottingham early afternoon, hit some of pubs and finish off at my favourite Korean restaurant or something.




thats a pitty, was looking forward to doing a little running and gunning, Im a distinguished paintball veteran. Im like @Tatty_One but with a body and face like arnie with an M60 machine gun in one hand.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 30, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> reset bios. this should give you igp. better dont risk blind flash mech miserable mb. doesnt have video outputs.
> but there is something called bios flashback. you can try with it http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/?_ga=1.18707257.1032607911.1429378224
> 
> edit: pm me an e-mail



Touching cloth for a while but I have video output again - Nvidia drivers installing.

Bloody whole new BIOS now, need to go do my CPU overclocking again.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 30, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thats a pitty, was looking forward to doing a little running and gunning, Im a distinguished paintball veteran. Im like @Tatty_One but with a body and face like arnie with an M60 machine gun in one hand.



Got a new bottle of GlenDronach for you to try as well!


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 30, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Touching cloth for a while but I have video output again - Nvidia drivers installing.
> 
> Bloody whole new BIOS now, need to go do my CPU overclocking again.


good to see everything is back on track. redoing oc is way better then bricked mb.

edit: think about some cheap vga card kept in reserve for cases like this.
some of those should do the job


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 30, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but with a body and face like arnie









No wonder you spend so much time in the Gym  if you look like Arni


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 30, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thats a pitty, was looking forward to doing a little running and gunning, Im a distinguished paintball veteran. Im like @Tatty_One but with a body and face like arnie with an M60 machine gun in one hand.


I used 155mm paintball guns..... you got one of them?  40KM range, drops paint the size of Lake Niagra on ya.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 30, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> I used 155mm paintball guns..... you got one of them? 40KM range, drops paint the size of Lake Niagra on ya.








Tatty is coming for you


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 30, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Got a new bottle of GlenDronach for you to try as well!



Nice, I'll try and dig up something special down my end to bring along with me 



Tatty_One said:


> I used 155mm paintball guns..... you got one of them?  40KM range, drops paint the size of Lake Niagra on ya.



Usually here, Id says something cheesy like "I deal in lead motherfucker!" but I know youve done that since i was probably in nappies so best not start there 




dorsetknob said:


> Tatty is coming for you



I think Tatty's gun is bigger



Spoiler


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 31, 2015)

I am insulted by that poxy prehistoric artillery piece you posted lol, I earlier on in my career was part of the trials team for the introduction of the AS90, field testing in the Middle East and Canada, it goes something like this   ........


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 1, 2015)

My, such a big thing you swoosh around.  Luckily I am quite very drunk and trying to consume enough water to nullify the effects of the evil alcohol (namely IPA's) so that tomorrow I awake none too worse for wear.

FWIW - it has taken me about 10 minutes, no 15, to edit this post to make it legible.  Jesus - don't tell Finners or Freedom, they'll not play BF4 with me on Sunday.  Oh Yeah - One last thing - I have a 75.9% asic Kingpin - guess what - it clocks about 1500 on stock - hint for the wise - Fastest GPU on earth is *any* 980ti.  Unless you like copper or want to void warranties - buy a Palit Jetstream card.

Je ne regret riens!


----------



## RCoon (Aug 1, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> My, such a big thing you swoosh around.  Luckily I am quite very drunk and trying to consume enough water to nullify the effects of the evil alcohol (namely IPA's) so that tomorrow I awake none too worse for wear.
> 
> FWIW - it has taken me about 10 minutes, no 15, to edit this post to make it legible.  Jesus - don't tell Finners or Freedom, they'll not play BF4 with me on Sunday.  Oh Yeah - One last thing - I have a 75.9% asic Kingpin - guess what - it clocks about 1500 on stock - hint for the wise - Fastest GPU on earth is *any* 980ti.  Unless you like copper or want to void warranties - buy a Palit Jetstream card.
> 
> Je ne regret riens!



Take it you got her working then? What was the issue?


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 1, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Take it you got her working then? What was the issue?



It was my old X79 BIOS. Did some googling on wife's laptop and found others with same issue. Had to flash it using the USB flash function (with PC on standby), which was pretty cool but never worked for me before.
But new BIOS obviously wiped old settings and has left it a wee bit wonky.
Best thing is, my Bitspower full cover block arrived yesterday so I'll fit it next week.  It's for the 980 version but works fine on mine, according to Kingpin cooling guys.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 6, 2015)

Christ, Skylake got expensive. Got my i7 for £180, and intel is charging £320 for the 6700K, not to mention the cost of DDR4 being higher.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 6, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Christ, Skylake got expensive. Got my i7 for £180, and intel is charging £320 for the 6700K, not to mention the cost of DDR4 being higher.


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ter-in-need-of-some-help.214993/#post-3326498
i5 not i7 but are you sure you really need an upgrade


----------



## RCoon (Aug 6, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ter-in-need-of-some-help.214993/#post-3326498
> i5 not i7 but are you sure you really need an upgrade



Nah won't be upgrading the CPU portion for at least a year or two. Was just surprised at how much more expensive Skylake is over Haswell//Devil's


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 6, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Nah won't be upgrading the CPU portion for at least a year or two. Was just surprised at how much more expensive Skylake is over Haswell//Devil's


hm something is wrong with those prices.
i5 is ~25 euro http://www.computeruniverse.net/en/props/30000092/10000370/30007871/processors-cpus-core-i5.asp
for i7 ~20-25 http://www.computeruniverse.net/en/props/30000092/10000370/30006597/processors-cpus-core-i7.asp


----------



## RCoon (Aug 6, 2015)

4790K - £259.99
6700K - £319.99

Seems ludicrously overpriced to me


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 6, 2015)

RCoon said:


> 4790K - £259.99
> 6700K - £319.99
> 
> Seems ludicrously overpriced to me


ofc it is. question is why diff in uk is so big when in ger is about 25 euro (what is this 17-20 gbp?).
intel factory is in dublin so i dont see any reason for those prices. i think retailer is trying to milk unaware customers.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2015)

Its because its new. Once all the hype dies down prices should drop


----------



## RCoon (Aug 7, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its because its new. Once all the hype dies down prices should drop



What time is your training getting in Tuesday night?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2015)

RCoon said:


> What time is your training getting in Tuesday night?



not booked it yet - will do it when i finish work tonight


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 11, 2015)

Ticket booked. Will arrive 21.58 Tuesday. enough time for a kebab and drink if i still feel hungry. I depart on the 20th August (which is my birthday) at 19.20, plenty of time to get a bit tipsy before jumping on the train!


----------



## RCoon (Aug 11, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ticket booked. Will arrive 21.58 Tuesday. enough time for a kebab and drink if i still feel hungry. I depart on the 20th August (which is my birthday) at 19.20, plenty of time to get a bit tipsy before jumping on the train!



I usually get most of it done in the days beforehand, but we'll have to take a timeout at some point on the Thursday because it's review day. I usually throw something up at 12.30 so it'll only be the morning when I'm busy. 

Partner is also off to work in the morning, and I usually do recording Thursday night but I'm off the whole week so I can do it Friday. You up for heading to the movies or something on Thursday afternoon?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 11, 2015)

Sure. Ive seen mission impossible already if thats what you were thinking of watching


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 11, 2015)

More tube strikes announced for this month! Hooray for me!


----------



## RCoon (Aug 13, 2015)

Note to self, Scotsmac is not mead. Asked partner to get some mead while she was at the shops, she asked me if I wanted Harvest or Scotsmac. Always drink Harvest so I thought, why the hell not try something else?

Turns out its a mixture of wine and whiskey and a tonne of sugar by the tastes. Has a bizarre hint of cocoa in there too.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 13, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Note to self, Scotsmac is not mead. Asked partner to get some mead while she was at the shops, she asked me if I wanted Harvest or Scotsmac. Always drink Harvest so I thought, why the hell not try something else?
> 
> Turns out its a mixture of wine and whiskey and a tonne of sugar by the tastes. Has a bizarre hint of cocoa in there too.


note to self, never touch scotsmac!


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 14, 2015)

General update for those missing @CAPSLOCKSTUCK

Caps has been suffering from ill health and stressfull personal life which has Kept him from being part of our comunity recently






here is wishing him well and a return soon


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2015)

what did the badger say?


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 15, 2015)

Caps did not elaborate he just said he has an appointment for a MRI Scan on Sunday  and family have caused problems which have been resolved
both have caused him to be extremely stressed out ( and the wife also stressed out ). I will pass on any further info as and when i get it

Thanks guys for the care and concern


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 16, 2015)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK   Update

Caps has had his MRI scan today  




no Immediate news so caps has to wait for news from the consultent





More News and update's to follow


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 16, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> @CAPSLOCKSTUCK   Update
> 
> Caps has had his MRI scan today
> 
> ...



Thanks for keeping us up to date!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 18, 2015)

Preparing to head over to @RCoon for his birthday (and my own later on) - If im not back by thursday evening, my lifeless corpse will either be floating down the river Trent which is located 5 steps from his front door or buried in his front yard under piles of cat poop and kitty litter.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 18, 2015)

@RCoon Might have a nice crop of tomatoes next year then 
and Happy birthday to @RCoon and you @FreedomEclipse for the day to come


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 18, 2015)

@dorsetknob you should come meet us too!


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 18, 2015)

@FreedomEclipse @RCoon 
would love to but for me its impossible my circumstances are i care full time for my disabled father  thats a 24/7 responsibility i do not wish to hand off to someone else
I gave up work to do this   ( no regrets except for the lack of money  and ageing Tech ).
Thanks for the offer/invite  it is most appreciated
I hope you both have fun on your special days   ( either of you have head cams for pics  for the thread )

regards dorsetknob


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 18, 2015)

A


dorsetknob said:


> @FreedomEclipse @RCoon
> would love to but for me its impossible my circumstances are i care full time for my disabled father  thats a 24/7 responsibility i do not wish to hand off to someone else
> I gave up work to do this   ( no regrets except for the lack of money  and ageing Tech ).
> Thanks for the offer/invite  it is most appreciated
> ...



At least let me send you a beer for your efforts!


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 18, 2015)

Photos that  @RCoon would not like posted would be more fun 
like @RCoon stuck in a badger hole head first and completly covered in pain ball splatter  Opps   typo   meant paint ball splatter


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 18, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Photos that  @RCoon would not like posted would be more fun
> like @RCoon stuck in a badger hole head first and completly covered in pain ball splatter  Opps   typo   meant paint ball splatter




Pitty we're not going paintballing


----------



## RCoon (Aug 24, 2015)

PC is making me nervous. Installed and tested my full custom water loop, everything is fine. Temps are pretty good, and GPU is still on air. Despite that, it still only hit 78 degrees while gaming.

However.

Since I started playing Warframe, I get full system lockups. 50% of the time I have to hold the pillow over its face. Pretty sure this started happening before I did the water loop though. My only concern is that its my precious Sea Sonic PSU. When I was leak testing I had the paperclip in, and was turning it off and on quite a bit to get the water circulating where I wanted it. Since then the lockups are more frequent. The odd thing is I can be playing for hours and then it will kill itself, but in contrast, I could simply log into the game and it will crap out. Gonna have to do an IBIT and MemTest when I get home I think...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 25, 2015)

RCoon said:


> PC is making me nervous. Installed and tested my full custom water loop, everything is fine. Temps are pretty good, and GPU is still on air. Despite that, it still only hit 78 degrees while gaming.
> 
> However.
> 
> Since I started playing Warframe, I get full system lockups. 50% of the time I have to hold the pillow over its face. Pretty sure this started happening before I did the water loop though. My only concern is that its my precious Sea Sonic PSU. When I was leak testing I had the paperclip in, and was turning it off and on quite a bit to get the water circulating where I wanted it. Since then the lockups are more frequent. The odd thing is I can be playing for hours and then it will kill itself, but in contrast, I could simply log into the game and it will crap out. Gonna have to do an IBIT and MemTest when I get home I think...



If you change your mind about watercooling - Im sure i can find someone who is interested in putting that gear to good use.... For a small price of course


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 25, 2015)

Conjoined birthday celebrations go well @FreedomEclipse @RCoon


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 25, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Conjoined birthday celebrations go well @FreedomEclipse @RCoon



It went quite well! I didnt get totally smashed though. I dont like the idea about getting completely shitfaced and being sick over someone else's floor because i drank too much. I wouldn't like people doing it in my house so i don't do it in theirs. Being 30 now - Id like to say that i drank very sensibly  I got a little tipsy but i didnt go completely arse over tit.

I dont think Rcoon would have me over again if i got too rowdy at his place.  always respect your host!


----------



## RCoon (Aug 25, 2015)

That said, didn't stop Bradley from projectile vomiting in the street at a moments notice. Luckily he did it right before the train.



RCoon said:


> PC is making me nervous. Installed and tested my full custom water loop, everything is fine. Temps are pretty good, and GPU is still on air. Despite that, it still only hit 78 degrees while gaming.
> 
> However.
> 
> Since I started playing Warframe, I get full system lockups. 50% of the time I have to hold the pillow over its face. Pretty sure this started happening before I did the water loop though. My only concern is that its my precious Sea Sonic PSU. When I was leak testing I had the paperclip in, and was turning it off and on quite a bit to get the water circulating where I wanted it. Since then the lockups are more frequent. The odd thing is I can be playing for hours and then it will kill itself, but in contrast, I could simply log into the game and it will crap out. Gonna have to do an IBIT and MemTest when I get home I think...



Turned out to be a display driver crash. Problem is, with 353.30 not working, the only one I can roll back to is 353.62...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 26, 2015)

Been a while since I frequented these parts but I'm looking for a psu asap, already posted in bst forum so let me know what you have! 

Currently running a 3570k and gtx 670 so needs to be a decent 550-600w


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 27, 2015)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Been a while since I frequented these parts but I'm looking for a psu asap, already posted in bst forum so let me know what you have!
> 
> Currently running a 3570k and gtx 670 so needs to be a decent 550-600w



I dont have a PSU to sell you but Amazon currently have a XFX TS 550w PSU for £37.99 which is almost half price (full rrp is £63)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00HW979AQ/?tag=tec053-21

According to JhonnyGuru - its made by Seasonic so it should be all gravy.


Just make sure youre buying from amazon and not some 3rd party merchant. You'll get free delivery from amazon as well. hurry before they change it


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 27, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont have a PSU to sell you but Amazon currently have a XFX TS 550w PSU for £37.99 which is almost half price (full rrp is £63)
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00HW979AQ/?tag=tec053-21
> 
> ...



Yea just clocked that this morning on hot UK deals tho they're oos  can get a corsair 550w vs for the same price, not as good tho I suspect would be fine for my requirements


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 31, 2015)

Where's everyone at? back to work for me tomorrow after 3 days off  oh well at least my liver will get a rest until Friday! ended up buying the EVGA Supernova GS 550W Gold PSU for £52 from Amazon, damn good price for a gold rated PSU.. I think anyway. And upgraded my RAM to 16GB Hyperx and splurged on a 120GB SSD drive as well... Ooops


----------



## RCoon (Sep 1, 2015)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Where's everyone at? back to work for me tomorrow after 3 days off  oh well at least my liver will get a rest until Friday! ended up buying the EVGA Supernova GS 550W Gold PSU for £52 from Amazon, damn good price for a gold rated PSU.. I think anyway. And upgraded my RAM to 16GB Hyperx and splurged on a 120GB SSD drive as well... Ooops



Been off and busy, back to work today and tomorrow on easy days until the kids get back Thursday. May even end up getting back my old TJ07 sometime soon too.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 3, 2015)

I am now officially razer blade-bald. Wanted to do it for ages, finally drank enough wine to do it.


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 3, 2015)

RCoon said:


> I am now officially razer blade-bald. Wanted to do it for ages, finally drank enough wine to do it.


gz


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 3, 2015)

RCoon said:


> I am now officially razer blade-bald. Wanted to do it for ages, finally drank enough wine to do it.



sinead o connor pics pls.


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 3, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> sinead o connor pics pls.


watch his next week in gaming vids on npu


----------



## RCoon (Sep 3, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> watch his next week in gaming vids on npu



Speaking of which, I'm working on this week's video tonight and getting all the recording done. Everyone can see the new do on Saturday morning.


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 3, 2015)

Would it be ok for me to drop by once in a while? Will be spending 90% of my time in Bristol for the next 3 years (@RCoon knows) and perhaps even longer after that, maybe I'll settle down, maybe the Tory gov will want me out. If so, don't add me to the list; I'm not a Brit and am not worthy.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 3, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> Would it be ok for me to drop by once in a while? Will be spending 90% of my time in Bristol for the next 3 years (@RCoon knows) and perhaps even longer after that, maybe I'll settle down, maybe the Tory gov will want me out. If so, don't add me to the list; I'm not a Brit and am not worthy.



I'd say you're more than welcome, being a free and accepting country and all.

Plus that means you get an invite to TPU UK christmas parties. There's usually just two of us


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 3, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Plus that means you get an invite to TPU UK christmas parties. There's usually just two of us



But Nathan..... I thought it was more romantic with just the two of us. (nohomo) 










Anyway - I think i might of over did it at the gym on tuesday Having some serious lower back pain so had to call in sick!

Funny thing is i was absolutely fine after gym on tuesday evening, but wednesday was like being stabbed with a molten lava pick axe


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 3, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ...with just the two of us....


you've never been just two of you 
in our hearts we've always been with you


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 3, 2015)

Mr RCoon - have you been touring Turkey?  Saw this in Bodrum and thought of you:







And yeah, saw the Syrians slumming it there. Probably even saw the young (dead) boy that's now all over the press.  Mr Cameron - go fuck yourself, you deluded, detached degenerate.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 3, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> And yeah, saw the Syrians slumming it there. Probably even saw the young (dead) boy that's now all over the press.  Mr Cameron - go fuck yourself, you deluded, detached degenerate.



Im not saying Im for or against taking in more refugee's

But you have to think of it this way..... Given the shambles that is our immigration system, How many more immigrants people can we take? We can always trade places with the Polish and Romanians here that do nothing but beg for money, sleep rough and steal from supermarkets to feed themselves. but how long will it take for immigration or UK border force to round them all up and deport them?

Public services are already under a lot of stress because of the massive influx of illegals entering the UK, though thats only one of the many problems that are plaguing the system but still never the less plays a part on how stretched the services are.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 3, 2015)

RANT TIME 
Roll on the Referendum  on Eu Membership
the whole EU is falling to bits
what with the budget crises  now immigration and Refuge's
Even Die hard Member States are thinking of reneging on parts of the EU Constitution
Some States are thinking of re instituting border controls ( Against schengen treaty Agreement ) because they cannot control their border
Member states saying we must admit refugee's and take a fixed quota of ( not going to happen)
governments turning a blind eye to asylum rules which state you must claim asylum at the 1st safe country you enter  ( is not Greece Spain italy france Safe countrys )and allowing asylum seekers to travel to their prefered country to claim asylum usualy germany and UK.

To much to rant on about and not enough space  JUST HAVE THAT REFERENDUM SOON

PS The contractor that built the Berlin wall  are they still in buisness if so there is a big job available in SE Europe open for tender


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 3, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> PS The contractor that built the Berlin wall  are they still in buisness if so there is a big job available in SE Europe open for tender



I think the Chinese will do a better job - they kept the mongolian's out!


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 3, 2015)

What we generally fail to see is that these 'immigrants' are displaced casualties of conflict. A whole generation of conflict the democratic west has mistakenly started by trying to 'help' barbaric backwards Muslim countries become democratic. 
Our culture is not fully compatible with certain other cultural belief systems and by helping 'impose' western style democracy on feudal and sectarian states has only accelerated a phenomenal state of civil decay and religious fervour.
We should have walked away a long time ago.  I know its not black and white but what is better? A despot that kills thousands of his own people but keeps a country stable on fear or a country ripped apart by sectarian hatred and in doing so begins seeding domestic and foreign terror?
The current stats for Iraq's civilian death rate is horrific. How is this any better than a tyrant who kills his own?  Is morality dictated by who does the killing?

Is freedom worth the human cost?  Democracy is not a Muslim cultural norm. Nor is democracy at all fair. Pseudo communist China is no democracy but its civilians by and large support the government or at least accept the political process.

But back to immigration.  Freedom, where is your lineage? My own has Italian blood. How many Britain's have foreign descendants?  When do we close our doors to humanity? How many hospital beds or food packages can the annual bonus of one fucking London banker buy?

This is why I give away my 2nd hand gfx cards. I despise wealth and the selfish accumulation of it.  Especially when we gouge out our own eyes to spare us the guilt of the human catastrophe our blatantly obscene foreign policy has caused.

Now THAT'S a rant.  We're not British, we're human.  Just like that dead boy used to be.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 3, 2015)

My understanding of Islam that it is a compassionate Religion ( supposed to be a )
So why are these Refugee's coming to Europe ( Generaly a Christian Community ) and not to the Muslim OIL RICH GULF STATES where they share a common religion and world perception and can afford to look after these Refugee's





Picture says it all
This cartoon was published in Saudi Makkah newspaper


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 3, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> So why are these Refugee's coming to Europe ( Generaly a Christian Community ) and not to the Muslim OIL RICH GULF STATES where they share a common religion



Sunni versus Shia versus Salifism versus Kurd versus many other sectarian differences.

Why can't the Catholics and Protestants in Northern Ireland just get on?  Islam is not ONE wholesome family.  The Sunni's (biggest state being Saudi) generally don't like the Shia (down to a difference in who was the rightful 'descendant' from Mohammed to preach Islam).  Shia are seen as heretics.  Iran is Shia.  IS is Sunni (why Iran hates IS).  Also, the Saudi's are massively racist and intolerant.  But they have oil and that's why the US (and UK) supported them.


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 3, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> A whole generation of conflict the democratic west has mistakenly started by trying to 'help' barbaric backwards Muslim countries become democratic...A despot that kills thousands of his own people but keeps a country stable on fear or a country ripped apart by sectarian hatred and in doing so begins seeding domestic and foreign terror?
> The current stats for Iraq's civilian death rate is horrific. How is this any better than a tyrant who kills his own?  Is morality dictated by who does the killing? Pseudo communist China is no democracy but its civilians by and large support the government or at least accept the political process.
> 
> But back to immigration.  Freedom, where is your lineage? My own has Italian blood. How many Britain's have foreign descendants?  When do we close our doors to humanity? How many hospital beds or food packages can the annual bonus of one fucking London banker buy?



I agree with your sentiments, but I would like to point out that the last 7 years have seen a more hands-off approach from Western countries than we had witnessed during the first decade of the 21st century. It's true that Iraq has been in shambles ever since the Coalition invaded and attempted to set up their own "legitimate" government, but there are examples of other countries that have taken their own initiative (perhaps not without a little encouragement on the side from the Western powers/former Eastern bloc, but still, on their own initiative) in trying to overthrow the systems of government that they have been so accustomed to.

Syria and Iraq are not the best candidates since both Assad and Hussein were members of the minority ruling elite that did not represent the demographics of their respective countries. On the other hand, Afghanistan is a perfect example. King Zahir Shah and the country's first PM, Mohammed Daoud, both led Afghanistan on the slow path of reform. From 1964 (the year that the Shah's constitution came into play) to 1978 (the year Daoud was overthrown by the communist coup), Afghanistan had been attempting to modernize, with the construction and operation of its first universities, with technologies brought in from abroad. Although you obviously couldn't vote the King or the "PM" out of office, there was very little Islamic influence in the laws of a traditionally Islamic country, and they had an albeit slow-moving Parliament too. Hafizullah Amin, on the other hand, basically the chief architect of the communist coup and the PDPA, was *educated in the United States*. The US did not provide support for him, since the Shah and Daoud regimes were favourable to the West. He educated himself on Marxist principles and infiltrated the Afghan army, where he instigated the coup of 1978.

This wasn't a popular revolution. Virtually everyone save for the people in the PDPA opposed this new communist movement, because they could have had everything under Daoud (who was killed by the PDPA during the coup). On the other hand, people saw hope in Daoud and they called King Shah (who self-exiled during Daoud's coup to give Afghanistan a few more years of peace) "Baba" right up until his death in '07. 37 years later, having fought the PDPA, the Soviets, and those who were formerly their "fellow" mujahideen but turned into Hekmatyar's militants and the Taliban, Afghans just don't want to fight anymore. When they have nothing left to put up a resistance, not even the world's most advanced armed forces can turn the country around. The moderates like Massoud and Haq have all been assassinated save for Karzai (who also had a few close calls) and all that's left is Karzai on one side and all the now-extremist mujahideen era warlords like Hekmatyar (was the one reason why Afghanistan couldn't achieve peace after 1979, now designated a terrorist) on the other.

So, true, Western powers ought to stop interfering where they shouldn't (Syria especially, let the SAA and their Russian equipment do the work), even though the plight of the Syrians is horrific. Islamic State isn't going to be the next Taliban; they're going to be far worse than anything we've ever seen. However, those Islamic countries aren't all so barbaric as they're made out to be. Saudi's super racist, Iran's still poor as hell and somewhat stuck in the "revolutionary" mindset, Iraq has Muslims killing Muslims everywhere, and Afghanistan is just a breeding ground for poverty and a recruiting center for the Afghan/Paki Taliban and ISIS, but I wouldn't go so far as to call them barbaric. They've demonstrated that an effective government can lead them to modernization and social reform, but they've yet to find one.

TLDR: the government systems that those Muslims come up with are really shitty and never last, but they're not too barbaric.



dorsetknob said:


> My understanding of Islam that it is a compassionate Religion ( supposed to be a )
> So why are these Refugee's coming to Europe ( Generaly a Christian Community ) and not to the Muslim OIL RICH GULF STATES where they share a common religion and world perception and can afford to look after these Refugee's



Most of the general populace in Syria is Sunni, but Saudi Arabia couldn't give less of a damn about them. They're poor, desperate but Saudis are rich and confident. A little bit like white Christians persecuting black Christians in the United States.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 3, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> I agree with your sentiments, but I would like to point out that the last 7 years have seen a more hands-off approach from Western countries than we had witnessed during the first decade of the 21st century. It's true that Iraq has been in shambles ever since the Coalition invaded and attempted to set up their own "legitimate" government, but there are examples of other countries that have taken their own initiative (perhaps not without a little encouragement on the side from the Western powers/former Eastern bloc, but still, on their own initiative) in trying to overthrow the systems of government that they have been so accustomed to.
> 
> Syria and Iraq are not the best candidates since both Assad and Hussein were members of the minority ruling elite that did not represent the demographics of their respective countries. On the other hand, Afghanistan is a perfect example. King Zahir Shah and the country's first PM, Mohammed Daoud, both led Afghanistan on the slow path of reform. From 1964 (the year that the Shah's constitution came into play) to 1978 (the year Daoud was overthrown by the communist coup), Afghanistan had been attempting to modernize, with the construction and operation of its first universities, with technologies brought in from abroad. Although you obviously couldn't vote the King or the "PM" out of office, there was very little Islamic influence in the laws of a traditionally Islamic country, and they had an albeit slow-moving Parliament too. Hafizullah Amin, on the other hand, basically the chief architect of the communist coup and the PDPA, was *educated in the United States*. The US did not provide support for him, since the Shah and Daoud regimes were favourable to the West. He educated himself on Marxist principles and infiltrated the Afghan army, where he instigated the coup of 1978.
> 
> ...



Nice post.

I didn't actually mean *I* thought they were Barbaric - it's more the notion that the Western Governments (in a populist mindset) think of middle eastern or muslim run countries as 'barbaric'.  It should have been framed in the context of the West spreading the 'peace and love' of democracy.  In other words - capitalism at it's worst to enable better trade from a more favourable regime.


----------



## Finners (Sep 3, 2015)

What I dont understand atm is why everyone is calling for EU members to take the full responsibility for helping these refugees. They are refugees from UN nations, displaced by from what I can tell is military action approved by the UN security council.

It should be all the countries that agreed that military action was required in these countries to eliminate ISIS that should step up and help.

At this very moment and being selfish I would prefer our government along with the other UN nations to pay to support these refugees in another EU country, build camps etc with schools and everything. This sounds harsh but our benefit system is so broken that if just one member of a family gets here, after they have a national insurance number they can get all the rest of their family over hear as well. The benefit system cannot handle that.

Then in the future these refugees should be able to return to their home countries.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 3, 2015)

Finners said:


> At this very moment and being selfish I would prefer our government along with the other UN nations to pay to support these refugees in another EU country


France has a nice Empty Island group
current pop of about 45 to 110 people over an area of 7,215 km2
2,786 sq mi

Ideal place for a Supported Refuge Camp ( supplied and funded by the UN )

its here and its nice and Safe


----------



## RCoon (Sep 4, 2015)

Iceland's response was hilarious.

"Yes, we'll take in refugees... umm... how about fifty? Yes, We'll take fifty."

Then their populations tells their own government to sod off and starts putting up signs in their house windows advertising that they're willing to house refugees in the tens of thousands.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Iceland's response was hilarious.
> 
> "Yes, we'll take in refugees... umm... how about fifty? Yes, We'll take fifty."



sounds as if they were ordering off some sort of takeaway menu

"Guys, how many do we want??? 30?? 50?? 50? - 50 of your finest refugees my good man!"


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 4, 2015)

Don't start on the benefits thing.  Our benefits bill is staggering because of lazy white or British trash not willing to work for minimum or working wage.
I firmly agree on a benefit cap, one thing I support the Conservatives on.  But our system isn't broken by immigrants (I know you're not saying that @Finners).


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 4, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> sounds as if they were ordering off some sort of takeaway menu
> 
> "Guys, how many do we want??? 30?? 50?? 50? - 50 of your finest refugees my good man!"


if it wasnt pity it would be funy....
high lvl politics should be stripped down from their vip status and privileges cause obviously thay forget quite fast where they are comming from as soon as they get in power. or they should be remained more often with wood stick on their heads.
it is curios how natural law can be quite well inmplemented to human sociaty too. everyone have seen how junk and dirt always afloats on the top of the water. fits quite well to sociaty too, ay?
if the things continue this way i cant see bright future for mankind


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2015)

Some people have a good point though. There is a certain disaster fund that the UK throws money into as part of being a member of the EU, I forgot what its called exactly but MILLIONS of taxpayers money goes into this. some people were saying why not use the money from that fund to help these refugees and while we're at it, we can help some of the British people too who are either homeless or live in poverty. 

charity starts at home right? Im sure if they divert a little of that cash to help these refugees, aint nobody going to criticize the government for it. Im sure if Cameron did this, he'd be getting bashed a lot less.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 4, 2015)

UK has already given more than £920million to the humanitarian effort - more than Germany, Netherlands, France, Italy, Hungary, Austria and Poland combined.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> UK has already given more than £920million to the humanitarian effort - more than Germany, Netherlands, France, Italy, Hungary, Austria and Poland combined.



In that case, Merkel needs to sit her ass down and people need to lay off Cameron a little. UK is being accused of not doing enough. Cameron is being accused of not doing anything at all or at least 'hesitating' to act and get in on whats going on with the refugees.

its not like Cameron is completely sitting on his hands. While Iceland are peeking around the corner and saying "Yeah - We'll take 50 of'em!!"

I can only imagine the heartbreak and utter despair that the father that lost both his kids and his wife is going through


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 5, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> In that case, Merkel needs to sit her ass down and people need to lay off Cameron a little. UK is being accused of not doing enough. Cameron is being accused of not doing anything at all or at least 'hesitating' to act and get in on whats going on with the refugees.
> 
> its not like Cameron is completely sitting on his hands. While Iceland are peeking around the corner and saying "Yeah - We'll take 50 of'em!!"
> 
> I can only imagine the heartbreak and utter despair that the father that lost both his kids and his wife is going through



I'm guessing that the publicity helps Merkel. No one follows funding so closely and puts out a big news story about how the UK contributes the most $$, but every time Merkel makes a speech about how Germany is open and welcoming to every refugee, it's all over the headlines everywhere. Plus, so what if these people get to go to a developed, comparatively wealthy country for free? Not everyone gets a free ticket to success; there are bound to be at least some of those refugees who end up in poverty/on the streets, without a proper welfare system that *is equipped to handle all their needs*.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> I'm guessing that the publicity helps Merkel. No one follows funding so closely and puts out a big news story about how the UK contributes the most $$, but every time Merkel makes a speech about how Germany is open and welcoming to every refugee, it's all over the headlines everywhere. Plus, so what if these people get to go to a developed, comparatively wealthy country for free? Not everyone gets a free ticket to success; there are bound to be at least some of those refugees who end up in poverty/on the streets, without a proper welfare system that *is equipped to handle all their needs*.



Germany is a beautiful place though... They have so much woodland and wide open spaces full of nothing but grass and trees out in the suburbs that would make it ideal for any refugee settlement.

Im not too sure about the immigration system in Germany, but me and my friend did get to chat quite a bit to a few non-native taxi drivers and there didnt seem to be many homeless eastern euros begging for money on the streets if there were any at all - I dont think i saw any. I dont know if they lock these people up in camps or whatever, but to see a country where the streets are almost so clean they sparkle and have a public transport system thats just so ludicrously efficient is just beautiful.

Compared to Germany, UK is like a slum. and id hate for Germany to get dragged into the same position by the mass influx of refugees/illegal immigrants but Germany seems to have a solid immigration system that works pretty well.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 5, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> UK has already given more than £920million to the humanitarian effort - more than Germany, Netherlands, France, Italy, Hungary, Austria and Poland combined.



Source?  I know UK is actually 2nd in the world for overall funding but cant find this 920 million figure specifically relating to immigration and refugees.

http://www.globalhumanitarianassistance.org/countryprofile/united-kingdom-2

Thankfully it's not the conservatives we have to thank, we've been the 2nd biggest humanitarian funding source (after USA) for a decade.

These figs are from 2013.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 5, 2015)

Syria for example.


Official figures show that since 2011, the UK has given £918million and pledged a further £1.5million in aid to deal with the impact of violence in Syria which has displaced millions of people.

The figure is much higher than the £633million paid by Germany, and dwarfs the likes of  France (£70million), Spain (£21million) and Hungary (£485,000).

Today Mr Cameron went further to announce an increase in Britain's aid spending. He pledged an extra £100million, making it the UK's biggest ever response to a humanitarian crisis.





















WHO GIVES WHAT: CASH SPENT AND PLEDGED COUNTRY BY COUNTRY

*COUNTRY* *AID SPENDING*
US £2,800,986,584
European Commission £1,041,852,208
UK £920,646,623
Kuwait £764,149,331
Individuals & organisations £638,993,458
Germany £633,585,440
Saudi Arabia £387,077,881
UAE £359,148,206
Canada £341,430,640
Japan £310,032,078
Norway £171,992,010
Qatar £157,992,727
Netherlands £135,988,173
Central Emergency Response Fund (CERF) £132,481,587
UN agencies £130,667,593
Various (details not yet provided) £125,234,632
Switzerland £114,747,197
Sweden £113,030,788
Australia £98,394,682
Denmark £94,068,068
France £70,017,598
Italy £64,432,296
Finland £40,287,318
Belgium £31,791,564
Ireland £26,782,302
Russian Federation £23,601,492
Spain £20,918,214
Bahrain £16,849,800
Luxembourg £15,707,696
Oman £15,180,000
Iraq £15,157,436
Korea, Republic of £15,108,390
Allocation of funds from Red Cross / Red Crescent £12,307,248
China £9,769,935
Austria £8,843,065
New Zealand £7,326,343
Morocco £5,445,000
Czech Republic £4,491,722
India £3,824,381
Brazil £3,821,400
Poland £3,773,636
Mexico £1,980,000
Algeria £1,320,000
Estonia £1,168,581
Allocation of unearmarked funds by IGOs £866,611
Monaco £758,898
Croatia £695,665
Brunei Darussalam £660,000
Mauritania £660,000
Turkey £660,000
Hungary £485,200
Bulgaria £483,115
Romania £363,000
Ecuador £330,000
Indonesia £330,000
Malaysia £330,000
Iceland £267,300
Greece £260,187
Portugal £214,014
Colombia £198,000
Slovenia £173,584
Liechtenstein £170,807
Slovakia £170,426
Lithuania £161,451
Uruguay £151,807
Botswana £132,000
Chile £132,000
Kazakhstan £132,000
Latvia £118,776
Malta £102,099
South Africa £61,687
Cyprus £39,197
Andorra £33,987
Georgia £33,000
Mongolia £6,600
Holy See £6,518
Montenegro £3,300

Source:  Financial Tracking Service


----------



## RCoon (Sep 5, 2015)

Where has Greece got that 200k from? Borrowed it from Germany and given it away?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2015)

@RCoon 

I have to say, you looked better with a little hair  now im just gonna shop all sorts of sillyness from screen cap


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 6, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Syria for example.
> 
> 
> Official figures show that since 2011, the UK has given £918million and pledged a further £1.5million in aid to deal with the impact of violence in Syria which has displaced millions of people.
> ...



Thanks for that. 

My right wing radar is going crazy though seeing as its the 'mail online' that published the tables. The Mail and its online deviant sibling is an abhorrent stirrer and staunchly white middle/upper class piece of shit.

Not denying your figs as my link before showed UK being 2nd humanitarian funder but there will be other factors that probably should be involved.
I can't trust anything published by that newsgroup.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 8, 2015)

*A salutory warning to all drivers of automatic cars.*

If suffering a blackout when behind the wheel, ensure you engage "park". This will prevent your beautiful precious car from driving itself when you are unconscious and crashing.

It happened to me last week, i now have broken ribs to add to my tale of woes

BUUUUUUUUUT..................i'm still smiling,

Its nice to be back guys.......thanks for your support and goodwill.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 8, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> *A salutory warning to all drivers of automatic cars.*
> 
> If suffering a blackout when behind the wheel, ensure you engage "park". This will prevent your beautiful precious car from driving itself when you are unconscious and crashing.
> 
> ...



Engaging anything during a blackout may be easier said than done  glad to hear you're in (relatively) good health again!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 13, 2015)

TD;IL a 4.6Ghz capable 3930k is worth £430


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 14, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> TD;IL a 4.6Ghz capable 3930k is worth £430



key word here is actually 'around 4.6ghz'


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 14, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> key word here is actually 'around 4.6ghz'



youre right there i guess.... 4.6 was on LN2 so god knows how much voltage they put through it to get their clocks


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 14, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> youre right there i guess.... 4.6 was on LN2 so god knows how much voltage they put through it to get their clocks



'all of these chips have been tested and possibly even benched'

Yeah, booting at 'around 4.6ghz' is one thing... being stable is another.

All they are really doing is selling used OEM CPU's at a premium price...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 15, 2015)

@RCoon 

Not sure if you'll like it.

You might wanna have a listen to Veil of Maya's most recent album 'Matriarch' I loved it. much melodic, much metal 










Its a little different from their earlier stuff as they have a new singer (earlier stuff was much more technical and heavier....) But I have loved this album. The band has sorta fallen into a sorta generic metalcore phase with melodic cleans, screams and melodic guitar riffage. Still a good listen though. If you liked this, i have a few similar bands that instantly come to mind.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 15, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @RCoon
> 
> Not sure if you'll like it.
> 
> ...



Will take a look tonight!

In other news, got invited to a London press event for an undisclosed game that's being releases Soon(TM). Sadly they didn't tell me until this morning, and it's tomorrow...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 15, 2015)

Oh man......

I was sitting down, with my trunk bag from my bicycle on my lap and i was going through some of the stuff inside my bag in preparation for this weeks commute to work and suddenly this spider crawls out from nowhere starts crawling up my arm. I shat a brick. lobbed my bag onto the floor and proceeded to scream like a bitch.

Sadly the spider didnt make it out alive. In my panic i squished it under a slipper. 

fucking damn jump scares.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## RCoon (Sep 16, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Oh man......
> 
> I was sitting down, with my trunk bag from my bicycle on my lap and i was going through some of the stuff inside my bag in preparation for this weeks commute to work and suddenly this spider crawls out from nowhere starts crawling up my arm. I shat a brick. lobbed my bag onto the floor and proceeded to scream like a bitch.
> 
> ...



Happened to me the other day, catch is I was in the car, whilst moving trying to join the A1. Pulled my sunvisor down only to find a spidery foe on the other side, now crawling towards my face.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 16, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Happened to me the other day, catch is I was in the car, whilst moving trying to join the A1. Pulled my sunvisor down only to find a spidery foe on the other side, now crawling towards my face.


Free snack?


----------



## RCoon (Sep 16, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> Free snack?



Partner was in the car, she freaked a little more and demanded I pull into a lay-by to remove it from the vehicle.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 16, 2015)

$2,950.00


http://www.robugtix.com/t8/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 16, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Happened to me the other day, catch is I was in the car, whilst moving trying to join the A1. Pulled my sunvisor down only to find a spidery foe on the other side, now crawling towards my face.



I bet you was all like....



Spoiler


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 16, 2015)

True story though, When I was back at school and we were all ragged from doing PE, Some of us would have our arms folded on the desk with our head our head down just having a small nap till all the other kids and our form tutor to arrive and do the final register. One of my friends got a rubber spider from a christmas cracker or something and would walk around and lightly place it on a sleeping persons arm or shoulder then give them a shake and be all like "oh shit! wuss dat on yo arm!!!" (or shoulder) and whoever it was would have a heart attack when they realised it was a massive spider.

Was a fun prank for a while till we ran out of people to prank on.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 18, 2015)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK  Didnt get a chance to reply to the concorde thread as it was locked off but heres my input.....

I think its BS...


When British Airways pulled the plug on their lease of the concorde from BAE, BAE pretty much mothballed the entire fleet but before that, Richard Branson repeatedly offered to buy out the *ENTIRE* concorde fleet and fund maintenance for at least 50 years when British Airways decided to pull the plug on their lease saying maintenance was too costly. 
BAE didn't know what to do with concorde but neither accepted or rejected Richard Branson's offer so they literally did nothing but sit on their hands. BAE would of made millions if they had decided to go ahead with the venture. Because of BAE's silent rejection, it pushed Richard Branson even harder to design aircraft that was would fly just as high (or higher) using little to no energy or a renewable energy source (solar power) and he has come up with a fair few working prototypes but nothing that comes even close to being able to carry over 100 passengers.


So BAE finally decide they will allow concord out to play?


----------



## Finners (Sep 18, 2015)

Ignoring how long the planes have been grounded which brings its own problems, Aren't the planes just getting as little to old in general to keep in service? 

Who's watching the rugby anyway? England started good/Fiji started badle but Fiji have come back into it now.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 18, 2015)

Finners said:


> Ignoring how long the planes have been grounded which brings its own problems, Aren't the planes just getting as little to old in general to keep in service?




Depends - Boeing 747s are older by a few years but are still flying. It all depends how these concordes have been kept. Im sure they were kept in some airplane graveyard somewhere with a tarp thrown over them. All they would really need to do is run a full maintenance check, throw out the rusted parts and put in the avionics which were most likely pulled out when they were mothballed. I dont think weather conditions have been that bad that it would weaken the hull of the aircraft.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 19, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @CAPSLOCKSTUCK  Didnt get a chance to reply to the concorde thread as it was locked off but heres my input.....
> 
> I think its BS...
> 
> ...




heres what wiki says

_Concorde was retired in 2003 due to a general downturn in the aviation industry after the type's only crash in 2000, the 11 September terrorist attacks in 2001, and a decision by Airbus, the successor firm of Aérospatiale and BAC, to discontinue maintenance support._


heres what i say

The 2000 crash had a huge effect on Concordes reputation, she was taken out of service for nearly 2 years. Safety improvements were made in the wake of the crash, including more secure electrical controls, Kevlar lining on the fuel tanks and specially developed burst-resistant tyres, there was also a luxurious refit of the interior and if memory serves me included removing one row of seats.

During the break in service other airlines were keen to gain these premier passsengers,  For example, Virgin Altantic had a promotion stand immediately outside the BA First Class Lounge in Terminal 4 where they  promoted the newly introduced "sleeper" style seats. Passengers may not be able to travel as quickly but they could certainly travel in more style and comforton Virgin and other carriers especially as they were offering fantastic inducements to gain these wealthy passengers

She returned to service the month after the 9/11 outrage at a time when NOONE was flying, believe me, Heathrow was a strange place to be, Concorde checkin was quiet. The service still had to run whether there was any one on board or not, i remember her departing for New York with one passenger onboard.

I thought at the time that Bransons offer was more to score points over BA in the war over premier class passengers, and i still feel the same about it now. there was no chance of Branson pulling it off, with no manufacturer prepared to supply spare parts, remember these are bespoke parts manufactured to aviation grade by a French manufacturer.

In 1981 British Airways bought Concorde in its' entirity for £16.5 million plus the first year’s profits and were entiltled to refuse Virgins' offer of £ 1.00 per aircraft. He turned them down when the price was set at 1,000,000.
BAE systems was the manufacturer of the aircraft in collaboration with Ftrench aircraft manufacturers, the project was funded jointly by France and UK Governments. The development project was negotiated as an international treaty between the two countries rather than a commercial agreement between companies and as such there was no lease from BAE (or anyone else)

The decision to allow Concorde out to play has nothing to do with BAE.

I think it very unlikely that the project will succeed, the fleet is spread far and wide in exhibitions and museums......i fear she will never fly again.

ps.......i was Customer Service Duty Manager in Terminal 4 for BAA the airport operator ( yes, the queues were all my fault !!!)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2015)

My bad - It was BA that R.B that offered to buy the entire fleet off and pay for maintenance....

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/727430/Can-Sir-Richard-Branson-afford-to-fly-Concorde.html

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-24629451


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 19, 2015)

This is what happenned to all the BA Concordes, there is also one at Duxford Museum but since they built the M11 the runway was too short to allow her to take off



Airbus UK, Filton, Bristol, UK
Manchester Airport, UK
Museum of Flight, near Edinburgh, UK
Heathrow Airport, UK
Museum of Flight, Seattle, US
Intrepid Sea, Air and Space Museum, New York, US
Grantley Adams Airport, Bridgetown, Barbados
Brooklands Museum, Weybridge, UK (never commercially flown)
Source: British Airways

Bransons attempt was a publicity stunt, he is, after all,  a master of self promotion.


here is a list and map of all the Concordes
http://www.daftlogic.com/information-locations-of-concorde-planes.htm


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2015)

Publicity or not. Concorde is one of a kind, R. B would of had the money to keep concorde flying. B.A gets to make millions frome sale of the fleet and R. B now has a high speed airline monopoly. Both parties would of had a lot to gain from it except maybe R. B would have gained a lot more out of keeping the flights going. I think it was more or less a business decision not to let R. B have them. B. A didnt want Branson to profit too much with the sale


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 19, 2015)

In October 2003, Branson wrote in _The Economist_ that his final offer was "over £5 million

Jock Lowe, ex-chief Concorde pilot and manager of the fleet estimated in 2004 that it would cost £10–15 million to make G-BOAF airworthy again.
28 specialist engineering staff are required for each aircraft, compared with 11 for conventional jets.

She made a net average profit of about £30m a year. That is £500m net profit over her lifetime.

The only reason BA ever made a profit on Concorde was because it was given the fleet for £1 each on privatisation. The development costs of Concorde were around *£1.134 billion*, which was funded by the UK and French governments. The cost to build the 16 production Concordes was £654 million of which £278 million was recovered through sales returns (this included spares, technical support, etc.).

For Concorde, the problem is compounded by the fact that there are only nine airworthy craft left. Spares cannot be mass-produced and are therefore expensive. All Concordes were hand-built, and differ in their dimensions. So when the fuel tanks were given new linings following the Paris disaster in July 2000, Airbus, the manufacturers, had to make a unique liner for each tank section of each aircraft.

Airbus calculates that maintenance bills will rise by about £8 million per aircraft over two years. (2004-2006)

Air France's operation was unable to make a profit since Concorde returned and it is believed the operation was maintained as a matter of National pride and not economics. The charter business was very important and it disappeared after the disaster.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 19, 2015)

Hey @CAPSLOCKSTUCK 

Padding your posts out with duplicate paragraphs

yes i know   its for Emphasis
Paragraph 1


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The only reason BA ever made a profit on Concorde was because it was given the fleet for £1 each on privatisation. The development costs of Concorde were around *£1.134 billion*, which was funded by the UK and French governments. The cost to build the 16 production Concordes was £654 million of which £278 million was recovered through sales returns (this included spares, technical support, etc.).



padding for post  the final paragraph


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The only reason BA ever made a profit on Concorde was because it was given the fleet for £1 each on privatisation. The development costs of Concorde were around *£1.134 billion*, which was funded by the UK and French governments. The cost to build the 16 production Concordes was £654 million of which £278 million was recovered through sales returns (this included spares, technical support, etc.).


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 19, 2015)

i deleted it when i reread it.........about 3 mins ago, too soon after posting for the edit banner to appear.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 25, 2015)

Update on  @CAPSLOCKSTUCK

Been in communication with @CAPSLOCKSTUCK   he's not been feeling to well again for the last few days BUT HE WILL BE BACK SOON


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 2, 2015)

Today I learned that UK sockets don't let you plug anything in unless *something* is in the earthing hole. That makes me wonder, are there fewer toddlers that get electrocuted every year in the UK than in the US?

Wasps dying all over the place really gave me a nice scare in the morning with three of them lying in the bathroom, on their backs and wiggling about. About 20 minutes later, they had all expired. I felt pity for the insects as I thought they were bees (I didn't know that wasps could be furry), then someone came along told me that they were wasps and all the pity went into the rubbish bin along with their corpses.

CAPSLOCKSTUCK what was it that caused you to black out behind the wheel? I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Oct 2, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Funny thing is i was absolutely fine after gym on tuesday evening, but wednesday was like being stabbed with a molten lava pick axe


DOMS - *D*elayed *O*nset of *M*uscle *S*oreness


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 2, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> Today I learned that UK sockets don't let you plug anything in unless *something* is in the earthing hole. That makes me wonder, are there fewer toddlers that get electrocuted every year in the UK than in the US?


Yes thats Called the Earthing PIN
It makes Sure your Device is connected to earth before the device is connected to power supply (provided device has earth wire and its wired into plug
We like our Kids Alive

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK is currently not well enough to vist the site
Don't know the full medical history of caps but he suffers violent heavy Intense migraine style headaches which he is looking for a medical reason. he is Currently awaiting test Results and Consultation from specilist ( Recent MRI Scan ).
will contact caps soon for a update which i will again inform his friends here

Wasps   yeh not nice   guess you know they sting multiple times if agrevated
Hornets are Bigger and even more Nasty

How to Kill Wasps And Hornets

Raid your wife / girlfriend /your own gay stash (as appropriate ) for hairSpray

Kill Technique 1.
Spray Hairspray into path of flying Wasps And Hornets or pesky houseflys.
flying Wasps And Hornets or pesky houseflys  Fly into cloud of HairSpray wings clog instant (ish) Crash landing

Kill Technique 2
The Michael Jackson  Kill Technique.
Spray Hairspray into path of flying Wasps And Hornets or pesky houseflys.
Ignite Spray with Cigarette lighter


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 5, 2015)

@RCoon - You loved 'The Birthday Massacre' so heres something similar



















Their album is most excellent. Heres their bandcamp - £7 is amazing value for this album.

'Fly for your life' in particular is one hell of an amazing music video.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 5, 2015)

As much as I love my Source 340, I'm buying back the TJ07 @the54thvoid sold me all those months ago. Getting it back for cheap as the guy I sold it to is getting my friend's case. Bought a 5.25 bayres and the USB 3.0 upgrade kit for it too. Can't wait to have the old beast back!


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 5, 2015)

RCoon said:


> As much as I love my Source 340, I'm buying back the TJ07 @the54thvoid sold me all those months ago. Getting it back for cheap as the guy I sold it to is getting my friend's case. Bought a 5.25 bayres and the USB 3.0 upgrade kit for it too. Can't wait to have the old beast back!



Awesome. If I didn't have a test bench its what I'd go back to.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 5, 2015)

Guess i'll have to start working on my own custom  WC loop  cant have you out do me @RCoon


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 5, 2015)

OMG....

http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00002735


----------



## RCoon (Oct 5, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> OMG....
> 
> http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00002735



wow


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 5, 2015)

It's only 120 quid.......

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/ther...orizontal-vertical-wall-mountable-mini-itx-mi


----------



## RCoon (Oct 5, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> It's only 120 quid.......
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/ther...orizontal-vertical-wall-mountable-mini-itx-mi



Where does the pump go though? You'd have to run a tube reservoir/pump setup.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 5, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Where does the pump go though? You'd have to run a tube reservoir/pump setup.



Yeah, it actually requires some modding. With a tube res, Max GPU support is 28cm long.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 5, 2015)

anyone got a cooler that might fit a GT430 low profile before i order one online?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 6, 2015)

Just grabbed this for £35 in a lightning deal






I dont even think ive opened the 12year one i bought a few months ago yet


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 6, 2015)

@FreedomEclipse

what proof is that bottle ? does it still have the angels share or is that gone?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 6, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> @FreedomEclipse
> 
> what proof is that bottle ? does it still have the angels share or is that gone?



Not quite sure about proof - Only 27% have been claimed so far but Im on a amazon prime trial so i have early access to lightning deals Not sure when it starts for regular customers but keep your eye on it because it will go quick when the deal opens up for everyone else.

I'll be sure to open up the 12year with this one and have a bit of a tasting session tomorrow


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 6, 2015)

If its over 100 proof then your in for a special treat  (57% by volume )
You Know what the Angels Share is ??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 6, 2015)

Nope


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 6, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Nope



Tha angels Share is the spirit that Evaporates with age from when it was 1st distilled and casked for ageing

Raw Spirit when distilled lacks strong flavor and can be 180 Proof ( 90%by volume)
Its Casked to age and acquire its Distinctive flavour but the longer its casked the more Spirit it loses through evaporation ( hence the Angels Share )
10 to 12 years the proof can drop to 90 to 110 proof 
25 years can drop the proof to about 70 proof
The Final proof when bottled should be 70 or more

And After that Crapping in your ear enjoy the Bottle


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 6, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Tha angels Share is the spirit that Evaporates with age from when it was 1st distilled and casked for ageing
> 
> Raw Spirit when distilled lacks strong flavor and can be 180 Proof ( 90%by volume)
> Its Casked to age and acquire its Distinctive flavour but the longer its casked the more Spirit it loses through evaporation ( hence the Angels Share )
> ...



very helpful! specially to a novice such as myself!


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 6, 2015)

Suggest this is how you should experience your first taste

take two Brandy style glasses (one for you one for a friend  never drink alone )





Fill as Shown

Then Cuddle with one hand while holding the other hand on top as a lid





Swirl whiskey around in glass so the hand warms the whiskey
When Ready and the whiskey is warmed
Remove your hand that is acting as a lid
Shove your nose into the Glass and inhale deeply
Repeat if you like and then SLOWLY sip the whiskey

Ps if its 100 + Proof get your friend to do this first their reaction may be funny if they are not used to strong Spirts

My Favorite Spirit is  this Rum





One Day you should try it   Neat of Course No mixer   "it taste of Rum butter toffee"  but with a coughing burning spluttering taste reaction   ( it is 160 proof after all )
Produce of Austria


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 6, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Suggest this is how you should experience your first taste
> 
> take two Brandy style glasses (one for you one for a friend  never drink alone )
> 
> ...



Nobody i know likes whisky  At least local to me anyway. The guy i learn about whisky from is from oxfordshire, and Rcoon and his other half are up in Newark - so theres only me. I was almost disowned when i told my mum that I liked whisky. She cant understand why anyone would want to drink such strong alcohols. But its like marmite, you either love the stuff or you dont, and to me there is more to whisky than just its alcohol percentage. She doesnt drink whisky so she thinks they all just taste the same which they do not. Dad on the other hand isnt too bothered - I like what I like and im free to do as i please so long as im careful not to drink my liver into a coma.

I rarely touch my whisky anyway. For hot sunny days I tend to head out to the shops and come back with some cider. Last time I touched whisky was in August when i stayed over for Rcoon's birthday.

I need to work on getting some nice glasses and a decanter though


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 6, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Nobody i know likes whisky


That's a Shame a good whiskey is a pleasure to drink
Single malts and preferably  not blended   always neat no mixer ( some blends are good and decent)
And You need to pay a good price as good whiskey is not cheap
its well worth paying the premium for decent whiskey's compared to shit like Bells

edit
Keep the Whiskey in original bottle and only place in to decanter before you drink it
Decanters are not air tight  like a corked or screw lid bottle


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 6, 2015)

We have a  splendid shop in Glasgow - The Good Spirits Company.  Sells stupendous varieties of whiskey (and other spirits obviously).  I bought my mate a 40 year old Armagnac for his B'day last year and for the previous christmas a slightly expensive bottle of 17yr Japanese Suntory Hibiki (I think).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 6, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> We have a  splendid shop in Glasgow - The Good Spirits Company.  Sells stupendous varieties of whiskey (and other spirits obviously).  I bought my mate a 40 year old Armagnac for his B'day last year and for the previous christmas a slightly expensive bottle of 17yr Japanese Suntory Hibiki (I think).



I have a bottle of the Hibiki 12 and i can confirm it is pretty tasty stuff!!! Im after a bottle called 'The Yamazaki 12' which is made by the same brewery but they always seem a little hard to come by and quite often go out of stock as soon as theyre on sale. They used to cost around £40 a bottle but the price spiked to over £100 at one point but they are slowly falling again. Price averages at around £64 per bottle now. 

It has quite a sweet taste but not overly too sweet. Ive had it only once and I miss it. I must have it for my collection!!!


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 6, 2015)

I'll keep an eye open......


----------



## RCoon (Oct 6, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not quite sure about proof - Only 27% have been claimed so far but Im on a amazon prime trial so i have early access to Lightning deals Not sure when it starts for regular customers but keep your eye on it because it will go quick when the deal opens up for everyone else.
> 
> I'll be sure to open up the 12year with this one and have a bit of a tasting session tomorrow



Dude it's literally my favourite whiskey ever ever. Are there any left on the lightning deal? I'd like to buy a couple 

EDIT: It's weird how customers bought A'Bunadh with Delwhinnie. It never crossed my mind, because I bought a bottle of Delwhinnie after I finished the Aberlour a month after. How curious.



dorsetknob said:


> @FreedomEclipse
> 
> what proof is that bottle ? does it still have the angels share or is that gone?



A'bunadh is 59% proof cause it's non chill filtered (looks cloudy in the glass as opposed to crystal clear). It's sherry cask matured too, so I automatically love it for that very reason.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 6, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Dude it's literally my favourite whiskey ever ever. Are there any left on the lightning deal? I'd like to buy a couple
> 
> 
> 
> Abuna'dh is 56% proof cause it's non chill filtered.



4 hours too late unfortunately!  If it pops up again I'll be sure to give you a shout.  I only really have a gander at amazon lightning deals on my days off to see if there's anything worth getting. They do have some nice spirits every so often.


::EDIT::

Seen the Delwhinnie go on the lightning deals too every once in awhile


----------



## RCoon (Oct 6, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 4 hours too late unfortunately!  If it pops up again I'll be sure to give you a shout.  I only really have a gander at amazon lightning deals on my days off to see if there's anything worth getting. They do have some nice spirits every so often.
> 
> 
> ::EDIT::
> ...



Damn, would have stocked up on a few bottles. Not seen it sell for less than £43.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 6, 2015)

RCoon said:


> A'bunadh is 59% proof



edit correction dear @RCoon

_59% (varies by batch) ABV   ( that makes it 105 ish proof )_

You sure your not drunk and confusing Proof with volume ? People often confuse the two

59% by Volume = about 105 proof ( You can Set the fumes on Fire on any spirit that's over 85 proof )
59 proof = about 38% by Volume ( UK Proofs not silly American ones )

Edit
@RCoon  Drink 100 proof Spirits it will put hair on your chest   but in your case you might try rubbing it on your head instead of Shampoo


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 7, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> edit correction dear @RCoon
> 
> _59% (varies by batch) ABV   ( that makes it 105 ish proof )_
> 
> ...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 7, 2015)

Any UK folk getting in on the Battlefront beta?


----------



## Finners (Oct 7, 2015)

Yep, preloading now. 

I'm not sure how playing with friends is going to work, I've read there is no server browser it just puts you in a game based on your skill level apparently

I'm a little worried how it will balance out that and getting a good connection which is always top priority for me on BF games.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 7, 2015)

^^ ditto


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 7, 2015)

Finners said:


> Yep, preloading now.
> 
> I'm not sure how playing with friends is going to work, I've read there is no server browser it just puts you in a game based on your skill level apparently
> 
> I'm a little worried how it will balance out that and getting a good connection which is always top priority for me on BF games.



Im not a fan of it either TBH. Ive had my fair share of problems on matchmaking when it came to CoD games when they used a similar matchmaking system. I still think Battlelog will have some sort of involvement or at least have a session lobby where you can squad up with friends before  joining a game but the whole experience to me does smell of consolisation. You have to be able to set your search/game matching settings somewhere right?

I think its a make or break situation regarding how the system will be implemented for a lot of players. No space battles and No server browser is pretty much an instant no buy for quite a lot of folks as the game just becomes a reskin.


I look forward to getting my face vapourised by hackers/botters from more than half way across the map like in every BF beta ive played. What would a Beta be like without them ay? Its all part of the experience!


----------



## Finners (Oct 7, 2015)

As I'm going in with low expectations I'm hoping I might be pleasantly surprised if its at least fun to play. 

And I think the betas just short enough that the novelty that it's star wars! Won't wear off


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 7, 2015)

Just watching a guy called 'SandyRavage' (youtuber turned twitch streamer) playing the game... seems squeamishly like a console port.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 8, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> edit correction dear @RCoon
> 
> _59% (varies by batch) ABV   ( that makes it 105 ish proof )_
> 
> ...



why are you measuring anything in proof? seems a silly arbitary measurement anyway


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 8, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> why are you measuring anything in proof? seems a silly arbitary measurement anyway




The most important thing being that it gets you drunk am i rite?


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 8, 2015)

@Bo$$


Bo$$ said:


> why are you measuring anything in proof? seems a silly arbitary measurement


Two reasons
1. its traditional And its IMPERIAL
2. choice of two scales   ( % by volume    or proof )
I'm a Traditional sort of piss head ( i still think in lbs and oz  Inches feet and yards pints and gallons  MPH not kph  Fuck the metric system )

whats the metric for a yard of ale eh





did you ever join the 1.60934 kilometer high club  ( sounds fuckin stupid )

beer , larger , and wine  usually measured by % by volume
Spirits traditionally by proof recently by volume ( more understandable for those pesky foreigners now over here  so they understand the Strength of the Spirits)

and yes @FreedomEclipse "The most important thing being that it gets you drunk"


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 8, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> whats the metric for a yard of ale eh







or


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 9, 2015)

This makes me sick

Heres a little something taken from the article....



> Mr Williams' solicitor Andrew Egerton issued a statement which said:
> 
> "Mr Williams has accepted that his actions and his driving caused the death of PC Phillips. He is adamant that he did not drive at the officer and that he did not intend to injure, let alone kill, him.



Was this twat not behind the wheel at the time? Was he not driving the vehicle? What the hell does he think would happen to a person (let alone a policeman) when a tonne or two of steel travelling at high speeds slams into soft human tissue?

If he felt *ANY *sort of remorse for his actions he would have stopped the vehicle and surrendered rather then having the police track him down like an animal. 

This wanker should get LIFE. Remember when Cameron made a big thing about 'eye for an eye' ???? If you kill a policeman, then you will get life sentence. Lock this trash away already and throw away the key. Scum like this dont deserve to have rights let alone any freedom.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 14, 2015)

Hiya Chums

im feeling a tad better.....sleep is under-rated, at least the detrimental effect of the lack of it is understated !! especially after 10 days with a topping of agony

Pain is shit, i cant deny it but through a friendly source something made me sleep for ages forcing something resembling a temporrary reset, typing functions are restored though new medications are still making walking a problem.
The doctor has wisely continued my driving ban, these new tablets are very scary even as a passenger.
Recent MRI and CAT have shown nothing so im still the dude whos " undiagnosable"

I am convinced a resolution to my problem is geting closer so Im smiling Guys.

i need a project, anyone got an  X 58 mobo as a base for a build for a friend, i will build a box for it so it can take me a few weeks. I will pay a reasonable price, no sympathy needed here.

What about the rugby  then? What a tournament, i have loved it so far.

Pity England are so shit. ( at rugby)


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 14, 2015)

graduating in medicine student onece told me all illnesses come because of irregular and not enough drinking


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 14, 2015)

A fellow TPU er recently sent me a pint glass  from Airforce One its embossed with the Presidential stamp, all it has seen is orange and peach flavoured squash for the last month...............so im drinking, but not the right stuff.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 14, 2015)

water is most dagnerose liquid you can drink. every humen ever that have drunk water has died so better dont tuoch it.
never have seen men to die from beer. water however is different story. how many people have dr*o*wn
edit: fixed typo


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 14, 2015)

Laughter is the best medicine man....keep ,em coming


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 14, 2015)

as engineer i must warn you that water can cause rust. i've never seen anything rusted from beer.
also if you want to start the weekend early, you should start drinking (but not water) as early as Wednesday.



edit: i think this ↓ "green ice tee" will qualify too as i dont expect any water level to be found in it


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 14, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> water is most dagnerose liquid you can drink. every humen ever that have drunk water has died so better dont tuoch it.



Its a Case of practicing SAFE SEX
Its a well known fact that fish and other things fornicate in water
Not so with Beer 
So in order to avoid fishy STD's   avoid drinking water
DRINK BEER


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 14, 2015)

'mom i gave to the cat whisky but it doest wanted to drink.'
'because it is animal honey' answered mom to the dauther.
'ok. then at home only dad is human'


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 14, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> 'mom i gave to the cat whisky but it doest wanted to drink.'
> 'because it is animal honey' answered mom to the dauther.
> 'ok. then at home only dad is human'




Think of it this way.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 15, 2015)

@FreedomEclipse, don't suppose you fancy a third GTX 970?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 15, 2015)

RCoon said:


> @FreedomEclipse, don't suppose you fancy a third GTX 970?




Why you no wait for pascal?


----------



## RCoon (Oct 15, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Why you no wait for pascal?



got a 295x2 with a custom EK water block for £350. Tell me that's not a good deal. Even if I sold my 970 at £200 it'd be a bargain.

It's a review sample from OC.net


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 15, 2015)

RCoon said:


> got a 295x2 with a custom EK water block for £350. Tell me that's not a good deal. Even if I sold my 970 at £200 it'd be a bargain.
> 
> It's a review sample from OC.net



actually its not a good deal.... Cuz crossfire is pants.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 15, 2015)

RCoon said:


> got a 295x2 with a custom EK water block for £350. Tell me that's not a good deal. Even if I sold my 970 at £200 it'd be a bargain.
> 
> It's a review sample from OC.net


is there 1kw psu included in the price or it is card and wb only


----------



## RCoon (Oct 15, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> is there 1kw psu included in the price or it is card and wb only



card+WB only. Already checked, I'm pretty certain I can run it on my 660W platinum system.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 15, 2015)

@RCoon 

may the force be with you


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 15, 2015)

RCoon said:


> card+WB only. Already checked, I'm pretty certain I can run it on my 660W platinum system.


500W peak in gaming scenario leaves only 160w for the rest of your system and that is at 1080p. what will be power draw at 4k?
better dig out some old psu to power your system and leave 660w psu to power card only. dont want to be doom sear but for me risk is too high considering price of the parts involved.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 15, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> 500W peak in gaming scenario leaves only 160w for the rest of your system and that is at 1080p. what will be power draw at 4k?
> better dig out some old psu to power your system and leave 660w psu to power card only. dont want to be doom sear but for me risk is too high considering price of the parts involved.



It'll be fine. Total power draw sits at around ~630W for my entire system + 295 at full load.

The processor is never going to be at full load alongside the GPU in any circumstance, so I'll always be below that figure anyhow. If my 660W power supply can't supply ~630W, then there's something wrong with it.

EDIT: It's also worth noting that this is a custom WB version. That means there won't be power consumed from 2 GPU pumps, which is at least 20W per pump, dropping power usage down by ~40W.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 15, 2015)

lets hope everything will be fine


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 15, 2015)

Keep  your 970 handy  just  in case crossfire issues imo. Sell it if you wish though.

Be prepared for random pc resets, blue screens and ctds a plenty.

Highly frustrating


----------



## RCoon (Oct 15, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Keep  your 970 handy  just  in case crossfire issues imo. Sell it if you wish though.
> 
> Be prepared for random pc resets, blue screens and ctds a plenty.
> 
> Highly frustrating



It'll totally be fun though. Bought it because it was preinstalled with a waterblock mainly  I'll probably sell off the 970, no reason to keep it around.

That and it'll _look_ really big and cool.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 15, 2015)

I should pick up that 970 and a 144hz monitor  tri-sli scaling ia so bad though


----------



## RCoon (Oct 15, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I should pick up that 970 and a 144hz monitor  tri-sli scaling ia so bad though



I don't think anything beyond 2 GPU's is worth it.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 15, 2015)

was it worth it for you guys to change from a 780 to a 970? i just dont feel like spending that much money on this pc anymore... might start fresh next year, opinions?


----------



## RCoon (Oct 15, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> was it worth it for you guys to change from a 780 to a 970? i just dont feel like spending that much money on this pc anymore... might start fresh next year, opinions?



I switched from my 780 to the 970. Better FPS (marginally) and more VRAM. Came in handy in some titles for me personally, plus the quiter operation is a bonus when you record three days a week and your omnidirectional mic picks up EVERYTHING.

You're welcome to buy my GTX 970 for a hefty TPU member discount, it's never been OC'd and still has warranty.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 15, 2015)

RCoon said:


> I switched from my 780 to the 970. Better FPS (marginally) and more VRAM. Came in handy in some titles for me personally, plus the quiter operation is a bonus when you record three days a week and your omnidirectional mic picks up EVERYTHING.
> 
> You're welcome to buy my GTX 970 for a hefty TPU member discount, it's never been OC'd and still has warranty.



I only game at 1080p but i see your point.

see how it goes with your crossfire setup and if you are thinking of selling it, let me know  by that time i will have decided what to do


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 15, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> was it worth it for you guys to change from a 780 to a 970? i just dont feel like spending that much money on this pc anymore... might start fresh next year, opinions?




good one


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 15, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> was it worth it for you guys to change from a 780 to a 970? i just dont feel like spending that much money on this pc anymore... might start fresh next year, opinions?



Save your money


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 16, 2015)

Speaking of saving.

Last week = overclockers, i7 6700k = £330
Two days ago it was £350
Now it's £390.

Aria and Novatech are both at £360, with Scan at £330 out of stock.

What the fuckity fuck.  Makes Haswell E look so much better.

EDIT: looks like gouging for low stock.  Dabs at £320 (50 on order - no delivery time frame).


----------



## RCoon (Oct 16, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Makes Haswell E look so much better.



Been saying this since launch. No reason to buy an i7 from Skylake, only the 6600 makes sense, even then the cost hike is ludicrous. You can get a cheap but equally potent Haswell E motherboard for a decent price, and two extra cores. Intel being Intel, although at the same time it's OCUK being OCUK.

Yesterday I wanted to order 3 meters of red tubing and two compression fittings. On Scan, it was ~£18 plus £6 postage.

On OCUK, the same kit cost in excess of £20 and the postage was going to cost almost £9. OCUK have this weird ability to stick massive profit margins, even on shipping.


----------



## Finners (Oct 16, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Speaking of saving.
> 
> Last week = overclockers, i7 6700k = £330
> Two days ago it was £350
> ...



If you are genuinely still looking at getting one which I think you would be mad to!  who cares if your CPU is 4 years old if it still runs everything comfortably.

Aria are having their monthly prime deals day next Wednesday and one of these might pop up


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 16, 2015)

Whats up UK brethren.

Thinking I might want to trade my Asus Directcuii GTX 670 for an comparable AMD card, might there be any takers in here?


----------



## RCoon (Oct 16, 2015)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Whats up UK brethren.
> 
> Thinking I might want to trade my Asus Directcuii GTX 670 for an comparable AMD card, might there be any takers in here?



Hey man, haven't seen you in a few weeks. I reckon you'd have more success on fleabay. The market scene on here is US orientated these days


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 16, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> We have a  splendid shop in Glasgow - The Good Spirits Company.  Sells stupendous varieties of whiskey (and other spirits obviously).  I bought my mate a 40 year old Armagnac for his B'day last year and for the previous christmas a slightly expensive bottle of 17yr Japanese Suntory Hibiki (I think).



Bought my cousin a 700ml bottle of Bunnahabhain 12 y/o for his birthday recently from the Good Spirits Co. Last bottle of whisky i bought for myself was an okay but way overpriced Oban 14 (uses caramel colouring which is ashame but typical Diageo) and a bottle of Adnams First Rate Gin which is excellent quality spirit. Pretty much anything known to be consistent, unchill filtered and has no colouring is a good whisky. Not all blends are shit i mean big peat is a good blend and so is monkey shoulder but those are only made up of a select few malts not the 100s of malts and grain whisky in your average supermarket special blend. Most good whisky is 43% and above, something like Jura and Highland park are acceptable 40%ers.

Want something unique, look out for Signatory as they take a variety non bottled malt whisky and bottle it themselves. Some malts are only made for use in blending and these companies buy a few casks as the big conglomerates tend to make either extra or simply don't need all the whisky just a portion for their blend and sell the rest off.

Nah man the quality of the spirit is most important otherwise id be drinking watered down turpentine. Have no idea what the fuck alcohol proof is even worse is American shit is totally different even with the same moniker for measurement. All round better to use metric and everyone can understand it.

I'm pretty fed up with buying 700ml bottles because i don't get through them fast enough and it gets boring to drink the same thing, less opportunity to try new shit and even worse if you buy a random dud.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 16, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Hey man, haven't seen you in a few weeks. I reckon you'd have more success on fleabay. The market scene on here is US orientated these days


Actually that's a good point, i'm not even sure which forums have a lot of UK sellers.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 16, 2015)

I'll pay postage for your ramdom dud's


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 16, 2015)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Whats up UK brethren.
> 
> Thinking I might want to trade my Asus Directcuii GTX 670 for an comparable AMD card, might there be any takers in here?



to what might you think it is comparable?

I am UK and Welsh so be very, very careful.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 16, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> to what might you think it is comparable?
> 
> I am UK and Welsh so be very, very careful.




One sheep or two?



Spoiler



sorry that was below the belt


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 16, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> sorry that was below the belt




BOLLOCKS

this is below the belt..............we dont shag sheep, we shag Englishmen.......


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 16, 2015)

Spoiler: surveillance video


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 16, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Spoiler: surveillance video



leave Wendy out of it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 16, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> BOLLOCKS
> 
> this is below the belt..............we dont shag sheep, we shag Englishmen.......
> 
> View attachment 68583




your humour would be much welcome for a TPU christmas get together. Last year it was rather short notice so it was just me and Rcoon having drinks together but I reckon you'd fit right in with us


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 16, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> your humour would be much welcome for a TPU christmas get together. Last year it was rather short notice so it was just me and Rcoon having drinks together but I reckon you'd fit right in with us



i would love to do it...but west Wales is along way from civilisation, i was born in St Pancras but never revisit unfortunately.

im gonna feel a lot better soon , we;ll meet for mentalness and i will bring us all a pretty sheep, though i have a feeling @dorsetknob may need 2


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 16, 2015)

Caps told me if he ever gets invited to paintball with the pair of you   this is what he intends to wear


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 16, 2015)

Whilst "sheeping"there is only one form of footwear


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 16, 2015)

Welsh TV Teletext







I once went to wales and smoked lots of pot and ate lots of funny tasting mushrooms

couple of hours later when it stopped Raining i went looking for local women to .............
gave up because this is all i could see    Damm Mushrooms and weed


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 16, 2015)

Crime Map of my area

10 miles X 10 miles





2 was me and ive barely left the house.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 17, 2015)

Found this condom machine selling this in  a welsh pub


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 17, 2015)

Cool, its the "welly" edition, there was a campaign in the Welsh Assembly, it was one of their fruitier debates.

The bill was passed *ewe*nanimously.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 17, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i would love to do it...but west Wales is along way from civilisation, i was born in St Pancras but never revisit unfortunately.
> 
> im gonna feel a lot better soon , we;ll meet for mentalness and i will bring us all a pretty sheep, though i have a feeling @dorsetknob may need 2



thats a pitty - we'd love to have you and your sheep over for a visit  Rcoon rented a room for the night last time he was here so if you do decide to come along, you could shack up with him for a day or two. Since you havent been to the big city, I could show you a few sights while we're on a pub crawl


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 17, 2015)

Caps here is a Ghetto project for you


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 17, 2015)

Highest grossing film shown in Wales was


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 17, 2015)

i lived in the smoke for 7 years but couldnt raise my kids there when i know what Wales has to offer


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 18, 2015)

Ugh... watch porn....










The desire is real but the spirit is weak.

This years 'Dear Santa.....' I guess.


::EDIT::

Also comes in red!!



Spoiler
















If the watch and the bracelet was black then this would pretty much be an instabuy from me.  It still looks so sexy though and i wants it.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 21, 2015)

Worthy of news me thinks.

Bitcoin DDoS on certain UK sites.  Looks to be pre-empting some sales events.  Scan still down.  Aria offering 15k reward!  Unless it's all PR... Edit: not PR.

http://www.channelweb.co.uk/crn-uk/news/2431257/uk-e-tailers-hit-by-ddos-barrage


----------



## RCoon (Oct 21, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Worthy of news me thinks.
> 
> Bitcoin DDoS on certain UK sites.  Looks to be pre-empting some sales events.  Scan still down.  Aria offering 15k reward!  Unless it's all PR... Edit: not PR.
> 
> http://www.channelweb.co.uk/crn-uk/news/2431257/uk-e-tailers-hit-by-ddos-barrage



Got the TJ07 back yesterday. Spent three hours cleaning out the dust, but otherwise looks as good as it was. Could probably use a fresh coat of spraypaint though. Popped in the USB 3 upgrade and my 5.25 res, and then basically fell asleep.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 21, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Got the TJ07 back yesterday. Spent three hours cleaning out the dust, but otherwise looks as good as it was. Could probably use a fresh coat of spraypaint though. Popped in the USB 3 upgrade and my 5.25 res, and then basically fell asleep.



You've got to put a pic up so I can see her again!


----------



## RCoon (Oct 21, 2015)

Overclockers UK and Novatech are down now. It appears Aria is back  up.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 21, 2015)

pity ebuyer ain't suffering  thats one company that deserve to be DDS


----------



## Finners (Oct 21, 2015)

Who would be ddos computer store websites?


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 21, 2015)

Finners said:


> Who would be ddos computer store websites?


take your pick
disgruntled customers
criminals
the _competition_
pissed off people
Script kiddies in mommys Basement
NSA
GCHQ
the EU Regulater
Google so they can sell you services
all or none of the above


----------



## RCoon (Oct 21, 2015)

Hmm, camera pictures are too big for TPU!


----------



## Finners (Oct 21, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> take your pick
> disgruntled customers
> criminals
> the _competition_
> ...




Criminals it would seem.

http://www.channelweb.co.uk/crn-uk/news/2431257/uk-e-tailers-hit-by-ddos-barrage


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 21, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> take your pick
> disgruntled customers
> criminals
> the _competition_
> ...


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 21, 2015)

too late.................................






CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


>


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 21, 2015)

Snigger


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 21, 2015)

I so love it when a sequence of badger avatars hits my screen


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 22, 2015)

Corsair build quality for you.... 

I found out that the LED that lights up the power button on my 760T has died. It was flickering last night but its completely dead today. Ive started an RMA ticket with Corsair asking for a new I/O to be sent out.

They probably use the same LEDs from their old K70 keyboards as they do in these pc cases. £150 for a PC case eh? whose the bigger fool? me trusting corsair to sell me a quality product or Corsair for not having quality components to build their stuff out of.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 22, 2015)

Just finished recording for the weekend article, but I've got tonnes of benchmarking to do!

At some point, this baby is getting built.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 22, 2015)

FFS      crack on man.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 24, 2015)

Well, im on a 5 day weekend. My Glencairn glasses are in so I guess we shall mark this great moment.

Cheers!






::EDIT 1::

This batch seems to be quite strong, its got a strong chocolate smell with a hint of sherry and oak.

The taste is quite overwhelming. It gets sorta gets all up in your head amost like you've been sucker punched by a bear.

Definitely not as sweet as the bottle that you had on my first visit @RCoon.

I was expecting something a little less brash, but its still quite the delicious 

Its like being upstaged and held hostage by an ant 


::EDIT 2::

Ah, Its honestly not so bad now 

I think I was taken quite by surprise on the first taste as i didnt know what to expect. after that initial _"wooooooooahhhhhh" _face i made it actually mellows out somewhat into very rich smooth oak flavours with a nice bit of spice from the sherry which all goes down easy.

I think the batch that you had, had a sweeter taste almost like it had a little honey in it somewhere.

Taste is a little sharper for this batch though. Ive only had a small shot and i already feel tipsy though, that could be because I was sniffing it for about 3 or 4mins after that initial taste 

what a beautiful Dram


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 24, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ugh... watch porn....








And the obscene price for this was


Spoiler:  Can You Afford this unique watch 



A timepiece worn by Apollo 15 commander Dave R. Scott on the surface of the Moon has sold at auction for an astronomical $1,625,000.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 24, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> And the obscene price for this was
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Can You Afford this unique watch
> ...



But still. Just answering those smart asses who say "it cost how much! What else does it do?!" you get to reply, "fuck all, but its been on the moon."


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 25, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> And the obscene price for this was
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Can You Afford this unique watch
> ...



But what was sold was a peice of historical memorabilia, and since it was worn by an American its value its worth even more (according to americans) - Its not longer 'a watch' but an antique timepiece, a precious artifact with some historical value thats linked to one of mans greatest ever achievements of sending men into space.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 25, 2015)

Interesting read on the Astronaut Watches here
https://www.hq.nasa.gov/alsj/omega.html


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 25, 2015)

@NdMk2o1o Is that the Mini or the regular DC2?

*If *it's the former, I do have my 280X Vapor-X, if you consider that to be good enough (no reason not to lol, it's faster than a GTX 680). It's the dual-fan (7970) design with a backplate, not the three-fan design without a backplate.

@dorsetknob


> A timepiece worn by Apollo 15 commander Dave R. Scott on the surface of the Moon has sold at auction for an *astronomical* $1,625,000.



astronomical

sorry i had to notice


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 25, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Interesting read on the Astronaut Watches here
> https://www.hq.nasa.gov/alsj/omega.html



i liked that, its a good read, the dust puzzles me, i think its a case of its' been gathering dust rathering than "storing" it.

Great story, the history of space is actually becoming history.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 25, 2015)

*@FreedomEclipse*

*A wee Dram for you*
*






*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 27, 2015)

went to a 1am showing of spectre. Not a bad movie but skyfall was slightly better.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 29, 2015)

Go on lads, treat yourself... Only 60% claimed (at time of posting)



Spoiler



https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00T2RDODM/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## RCoon (Oct 29, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Go on lads, treat yourself... Only 60% claimed (at time of posting)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



50 speeds? What are those increments!? Almost tempted for overclocking purposes


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 30, 2015)

RCoon said:


> 50 speeds? What are those increments!? Almost tempted for overclocking purposes



Maybe they are like gears on a bicycle.... the lower the gear, makes it easier for people to climb hills on it.


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 30, 2015)

Hello there....


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 1, 2015)

HUSKIE said:


> Hello there....


been a while! hows is it going?


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 1, 2015)

Yeah, been very busy at field now back home (Sheffield). Thanks for asking. You?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 6, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> @NdMk2o1o Is that the Mini or the regular DC2?
> 
> *If *it's the former, I do have my 280X Vapor-X, if you consider that to be good enough (no reason not to lol, it's faster than a GTX 680). It's the dual-fan (7970) design with a backplate, not the three-fan design without a backplate.
> 
> ...




Sorry for late reply mate, it's not the mini unfortunately!

I have been looking at new cards and I really can't see anything that would be worthwhile me upgrading to unless I was looking to spend £250+ am I right in thinking that anything below that the 670 is still fairly close/equal to in performance?? I only game at 1080p as well.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 8, 2015)

Just nabbed a glenfiddich 12 for £25. Not bad at all


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 8, 2015)

Spectre was alright. Skyfall set a bar too high.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 8, 2015)

Fourstaff said:


> Spectre was alright. Skyfall set a bar too high.



Totally agree. It was alright, but not amazing. I actually found Man from UNCLE more entertaining than Spectre.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 16, 2015)

I am out on the road tomorrow but could anyone recommend me some good 120mm fans for my Corsair H80i, I have had this thing for like 2 years and the noise from the fans seems to have increased despite keeping them on "balanced" setting so looking for something not hugely expensive that is fairly quiet and has some decent pressure, and of course good cooling performance.... thanks!  I have serious issues paying more than around 10 quid per fan..... it's just not right!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 16, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> I am out on the road tomorrow but could anyone recommend me some good 120mm fans for my Corsair H80i, I have had this thing for like 2 years and the noise from the fans seems to have increased despite keeping them on "balanced" setting so looking for something not hugely expensive that is fairly quiet and has some decent pressure, and of course good cooling performance.... thanks!  I have serious issues paying more than around 10 quid per fan..... it's just not right!



EK vardar F3 or F4. Gentle Typhoons are also back in production


----------



## RCoon (Nov 17, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> EK vardar F3 or F4. Gentle Typhoons are also back in production



This. Pretty much any replica of the gentle typhoon, of which there are many


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 17, 2015)

I remembered this

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00YOC80IO/?tag=tec06d-20

I mean, technically it is under $10 per fan right?  
It's industrial grade and real nice but I don't think mobo headers can power them safely/properly.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 17, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> I remembered this
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00YOC80IO/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> ...



They can, I've cut and resoldered dozens of 120x120x35mm server grade fans for use in standard desktop systems. Nidec Beta V's and various San Ace fans are relatively easily converted for "domestic" use. If you can handle the noise at 4500RPM that is.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 17, 2015)

I like Powercool fans, many pretty colours, good to look at when on or off, good flow, nice and quiet, good longevity
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=p...9i57j69i60&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8






£4.75 (£5.70)


Flow Rate Max: 68.4cu.ft/min


4 months with me


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 17, 2015)

RCoon said:


> This. Pretty much any replica of the gentle typhoon, of which there are many



A knock off is a knock off. Ive had vardar F4's that were pretty decent for the price but my pair of 2200rpm GTs have a much much better sound profile at higher rpms. 

They did cost me £20 each though


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks, gonna look at the suggestions and price them up.

Edit:  freedom are these them @ £11.99 each?

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/ek-water-blocks-ek-vardar-f4-120-2200rpm-fg-004-ek.html


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 17, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> Thanks, gonna look at the suggestions and price them up.



I think my Vardar F4s cost me about £13 apiece.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 17, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think my Vardar F4s cost me about £13 apiece.


That was quick, see edit post above


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 17, 2015)

@FreedomEclipse what's the advantage of GT type fans? Is it that they have a special sound profile? From the specs they don't seem all that crazy in comparison to other fans but from all the people swearing by them I'm really edging towards getting one for my SG05.

Also, that 12GBP price is not too shabby. For that price one can get a SP120, which is pretty far off the mark of "premium fan".

Edit: whoops, I forgot that it comes with mandatory 5GBP+ shipping. Never mind.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 17, 2015)

@*tabascosauz*
*Your in the UK now* where there is the policy of Rip off pricing   (free post & packaging)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 17, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> That was quick, see edit post above



I'll tell you wot m8. I'll just sell you my pair. I dont exactly need them anymore. £15 shipped. They have a thin layer of dust but were only used about 2 months as i replaced them with some GTs. Let me know what you think. Otherwise yes, I did buy mine from OCuK too.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 17, 2015)

I have a voucher for £20 from overclockers as a goodwill gesture when they initially refused an RMA on a motherboard and I created a stink so it won't be a costly exercise for me to get 2 of these  Otherwise I would have accepted your kind offer.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 17, 2015)

No worries. In any case, I dont think a £20 voucher is good enough if they still refused to RMA your mobo


----------



## Finners (Nov 17, 2015)

Another _fan _of GT's here. They just have a nicer tone to them compared to most fans I have tried. I think it's due to the bearings they use and its reflected in the price.

I have 1850rpm version and are by no means silent at full speed but tolerable in a room with a reasonable amount of ambient noise. I game with headphones though so prefer the cooler temps than silence.

At idle they all run about 600rpm.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 17, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> No worries. In any case, I dont think a £20 voucher is good enough if they still refused to RMA your mobo


No I got it replaced with a higher model and the voucher, I would say win win but it took 3 weeks!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 22, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> @FreedomEclipse what's the advantage of GT type fans? Is it that they have a special sound profile? From the specs they don't seem all that crazy in comparison to other fans but from all the people swearing by them I'm really edging towards getting one for my SG05.
> 
> Also, that 12GBP price is not too shabby. For that price one can get a SP120, which is pretty far off the mark of "premium fan".
> 
> Edit: whoops, I forgot that it comes with mandatory 5GBP+ shipping. Never mind.



Sorry for the late reply. Only just realised that you asked me a question.

The main advantage is to do with the impeller and fan motors. While there are 'copies' available, they quite often wont perform as quietly as they dont have the same motor.

Ive had SP120s and at the same RPMs they were a lot louder then even my new 2200rpm GTs. I could crank my GTs up and even the slight woosh the fans make would be more than acceptable to leave on 24/7. You cant do that with the SPs they even at 70% they begin to sound like jet engines


@RCoon just a heads up. Amazon are doing some arbelour abunadh in their lighting deals that should start around 7.30pm for non-prime members.

Im a prime member so if you want i can snipe a bottle or two for you - Any half decent whisky is usually all sold out/allocated before the deal even opens for non-prime members. Ive witnessed this as a non-prime and prime members loads of times  I tried to get some Macallan Gold single malt and as soon as the deal was up it was all sold out/allocated 


Its currently £44-35 a bottle depending on batch. so it could drop to £30-35 or maybe even below that.

::Edit::

Its also time we started planning a uk Christmas meet up. If anyone is interested. Me and Rcoon are definitely up for it


----------



## RCoon (Nov 22, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Sorry for the late reply. Only just realised that you asked me a question.
> 
> The main advantage is to do with the impeller and fan motors. While there are 'copies' available, they quite often wont perform as quietly as they dont have the same motor.
> 
> ...



Awesome! I'll be in all day today so I should be good to snipe a bottle for myself. Glenturner also do a non-chill filtered cask strength whiskey, 16 year and a touch more pricey than abunadh. Might give it a try over December.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 22, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Awesome! I'll be in all day today so I should be good to snipe a bottle for myself. Glenturner also do a non-chill filtered cask strength whiskey, 16 year and a touch more pricey than abunadh. Might give it a try over December.



18year Chivas Regal too if youre into that over priced crap.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 22, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 18year Chivas Regal too if youre into that over priced crap.



Noticed they had a few things coming up today. Bought a gold award gin last night that we've had before. Probably buy the abunadh and then search around for some alternative independent distilleries who do non-chill filtered stuff.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 22, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Noticed they had a few things coming up today. Bought a gold award gin last night that we've had before. Probably buy the abunadh and then search around for some alternative independent distilleries who do non-chill filtered stuff.



let me know what you find


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 22, 2015)

£28.55 for the Abunadh - quite a steal at that price!


----------



## RCoon (Nov 22, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> £28.55 for the Abunadh - quite a steal at that price!



I know, got on at 7pm with my partners amazon prime and bought a bottle immediately. Was already 40% claimed. No deals on glen livet nadurra 16 though


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 22, 2015)

Any inexpensive, relatively easy-to-find suggestions for someone just starting to drink whiskey? The more notable ones I've had are the regular Crown Royal (which I can't get very easily over here) and a bit of a Jim Beam Black which I thought was quite nice. Other times I've had not much of a choice so I've had to settle for southern comfort which isn't great cause it's a bit weirdly sweet I think. I hate Jack.

No scotch yet because I don't know where to start, I'd love to try some


----------



## RCoon (Nov 22, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> Any inexpensive, relatively easy-to-find suggestions for someone just starting to drink whiskey? The more notable ones I've had are the regular Crown Royal (which I can't get very easily over here) and a bit of a Jim Beam Black which I thought was quite nice. Other times I've had not much of a choice so I've had to settle for southern comfort which isn't great cause it's a bit weirdly sweet I think. I hate Jack.



Well none of those are whiskeys  Jim's and Jack's are both burbons. For newcomers I strongly got recommend something like Penderyn or something similar to Delwhinnie. Nice easy drinking, no hard flavours. @FreedomEclipse has far more experience so I imagine he could throw something up a little more interesting than I could.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 22, 2015)

RCoon said:


> @FreedomEclipse has far more experience so I imagine he could throw something up a little more interesting than I could.



You give me far too much credit  I too am but a novice when it comes to whisky 

@tabascosauz hard to say because each big supermarket stocks different products. Marks and Spencers and waitrose will most likely stock a greater variety than Tesco's, Morrisons or Sainsburys.

The regular staples of each supermarket seem to be Talisker 10s, Glenfiddich 12s, Glenmorangie 10s, Jura Origin, Aberlour 10s, Laphroaig 10s - what you will see tends to be quite random but more often than not. The ones i have mentioned will be there. For a first taste there is nothing wrong with either of these apart from a Laphroaig which tends to be more of an acquired taste as it has quite a 'smokey' aroma and some people hate the way it smells but I still love the stuff. Any one of these will go down pretty easy apart from the Talisker and the Laphroaig for obvious reasons. Talisker comes across very strong for a first taste but you'll either like it or hate it just like the Laphroaig.

If you have about £60-70 to spare though 'The Yamazaki' 12y.o is an amazing one also. Its a Japanese whisky which is pretty hard to get but tastes so awesome. The Yamazaki would be my number one choice if you can find it cheap


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 22, 2015)

Vist your local independent off licence  ask there as to what specialist whiskeys they stock
Often your be suprised as to whats on the top shelf pushed to the back and forgotten about


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 22, 2015)

Rcoons Penderyn is a lovely choice

http://www.welsh-whisky.co.uk/

im not just flying the flag either, i have tried a few in my time and it really is a good one to start with.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 23, 2015)

I would go for the Jura as a starting point, quite smooth, no harshness, if you can't get on with that then back to Jim's!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 23, 2015)

09.50 on a Monday morning................lets talk Whishshshshshkey


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 23, 2015)

I think I'll start with the Glenfiddich 12yo and Penderyn or Isle of Jura 10yo if I can't find the Glenfiddich. If all fails I'll just settle for the Jim's Black and save the scotch and welsh whiskey for some other time.

Anyone have experience with the Aberfeldy 12? There's only one off-licence I think in Clifton, Oddbins and it's not too great in terms of variety methinks. I've heard of Maker's Mark before but it's kinda expensive and seems to be a cheap whiskey?


----------



## RCoon (Nov 23, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> I think I'll start with the Glenfiddich 12yo and Penderyn or Isle of Jura 10yo if I can't find the Glenfiddich. If all fails I'll just settle for the Jim's Black and save the scotch and welsh whiskey for some other time.
> 
> Anyone have experience with the Aberfeldy 12? There's only one off-licence I think in Clifton, Oddbins and it's not too great in terms of variety methinks. I've heard of Maker's Mark before but it's kinda expensive and seems to be a cheap whiskey?



Glenfiddich is a relatively safe bet. Favourite of my brother-in-law. Can't say I've heard of Aberfeldy to be honest, sounds like an independent distiller (often pleasant surprises). I'm a fan of a lot of independent distilleries, particularly Glen Dronach.

Maker's Mark is by no means a cheap whiskey (for cheap, see: Bells, Grants), it's more of a "commercial" whiskey. Me and Freedom tried it and it seemed alright. Depends on your personal taste.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 23, 2015)

To be honest I always found Glenfiddich a bit harsh, I think Penderyn or Jura would slide down the neck  better


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 23, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> To be honest I always found Glenfiddich a bit harsh, I think Penderyn or Jura would slide down the neck  better



I don't particularly like Glenfidditch 12 or 15, but 18 was my go-to drink for some time.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 23, 2015)

@tabascosauz 

im off the grog and off the road with the meds im on but i think i have seen miniatures of Penderyn   ( and i dont mean Welsh valley Dwarfs) for sale found here
a bit cheaper than these.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_6zng05dfh1_b


I can probably find you a single miniature if you want to do a money thing.


there was a small commercial distillery at Dale in Pembrokeshire, which opened in 1705. This distillery was owned by the family of Evan Williams, who later emigrated from Wales to the USA and helped found the Kentucky Whiskey industry.  His name is still attached to a number of high quality bourbons to this day.  Even the famed Jack Daniels is rumoured to have come from Welsh roots.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 23, 2015)

Fourstaff said:


> I don't particularly like Glenfidditch 12 or 15, but 18 was my go-to drink for some time.



18? students have deep pockets these days


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 23, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> To be honest I always found Glenfiddich a bit harsh, I think Penderyn or Jura would slide down the neck  better



I dont find Glenfiddich 12 harsh at all. the Talisker is indeed very much so though at least to my taste. the way i describe Talisker is a very 'suit and tie' affair while Glenfiddich 12 is like that girl at the bar who is just a grumpy bitch (is also in a suit and tie) ignoring everyone till you walk over and buy her a drink and then she literally unzips her suit like a bodysuit to reveal a red dress when you offer her a drink. I love the fruity taste of Glenfiddich when it finally breaks out.

Talisker is the drink i go to when i feel like the day has been absolute shit and i need a bit of a slap in the face. Its not 'strong' strong but it is pretty strong. Its something to sit in front of a fire place and chill with while warming your toes.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 23, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont find Glenfiddich 12 harsh at all. the Talisker is indeed very much so though at least to my taste. the way i describe Talisker is a very 'suit and tie' affair while Glenfiddich 12 is like that girl at the bar who is just a grumpy bitch (is also in a suit and tie) ignoring everyone till you walk over and buy her a drink and then she literally unzips her suit like a bodysuit to reveal a red dress when you offer her a drink. I love the fruity taste of Glenfiddich when it finally breaks out.
> 
> Talisker is the drink i go to when i feel like the day has been absolute shit and i need a bit of a slap in the face. Its not 'strong' strong but it is pretty strong. Its something to sit in front of a fire place and chill with while warming your toes.


Well we all have different pallets and tastes, it's not "smooth" enuff for mine although not tried the 18 year stuff.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 23, 2015)

Being a smoker makes a big difference, in my experience anyway.

The harshness of the cheaper ones is accentuated with nicotine, i dont take water or ice with mine.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 23, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 18? students have deep pockets these days



Careful drinking instead of deep pockets 

A bottle can last many months


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 23, 2015)

A Shot of the "GOOD STUFF""  is better than 3 of the Trough swill


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 23, 2015)

It's amazing how the talk of Whiskey can refresh the old clubhouse!  I take mine neat, but I am on the Vape now and even though there is still nicotine involved taste has improved a lot.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 23, 2015)

Fourstaff said:


> Careful drinking instead of deep pockets
> 
> A bottle can last many months



I have bottles that i have had longer than 2 years but then again im not a huge drinker. I sample a lot of tipple though


----------



## RCoon (Nov 23, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> It's amazing how the talk of Whiskey can refresh the old clubhouse!  I take mine neat, but I am on the Vape now and even though there is still nicotine involved taste has improved a lot.



I only dilute the non-chill filtered with a tiny fraction of filtered water, and usually insist on no more than a single ice cube with the standard single malts.

That said we recently got an ice-cube glass maker, so we occasionally put our whiskey in one of those to avoid dilution. They melt rather quickly though 

Anybody had a chance to try whiskey of the Rye variety? Had a canadian Rye and one other I don't recall (mainly because it tasted of a BBQ going on in my mouth). My partner's dad buys a lot of Rye while he's holidaying on their boat, so we get to try a few when we pop over for an evening.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 23, 2015)

RCoon said:


> I only dilute the non-chill filtered with a tiny fraction of filtered water, and usually insist on no more than a single ice cube with the standard single malts.
> 
> That said we recently got an ice-cube glass maker, so we occasionally put our whiskey in one of those to avoid dilution. They melt rather quickly though
> 
> Anybody had a chance to try whiskey of the Rye variety? Had a canadian Rye and one other I don't recall (mainly because it tasted of a BBQ going on in my mouth). My partner's dad buys a lot of Rye while he's holidaying on their boat, so we get to try a few when we pop over for an evening.




im not a fan, its not a flavour that sits well on my palate, not refined , or delicate enough would be a better way of describing it.

It is no surprise that "our" whiskies are so popular abroad.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 23, 2015)

Weird thing is, Glenfiddich was a little strong for me at first but it feels eerily smooth. Dunno how to describe it.

I wonder if it's normal that I'm only getting very strong hints of apple 5 minutes after finishing it lol. Or was it pears?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 24, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> Weird thing is, Glenfiddich was a little strong for me at first but it feels eerily smooth. Dunno how to describe it.
> 
> I wonder if it's normal that I'm only getting very strong hints of apple 5 minutes after finishing it lol. Or was it pears?



I have 2 days off so im sure i've got plenty of time to get reacquainted with such a lovely bit of tipple.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 24, 2015)

Just snagged the Blue Microphones Yeti on a Lightning Deal. Shouldn't ever have to buy a capture mic ever again!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 24, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Just snagged the Blue Microphones Yeti on a Lightning Deal. Shouldn't ever have to buy a capture mic ever again!



You should learn how to play guitar and form a duet with your partner and make full use of that mic


----------



## RCoon (Nov 27, 2015)

Talisker Sky on lightning deals 8:30 this morning.

We've also got a Glenlivet 18 year old on lightning deals later this evening, though I don't recall what time.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 27, 2015)

@RCoon Glenlivet is in 3mins for prime members - Get your fingers on the buzzers.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 27, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @RCoon Glenlivet is in 3mins for prime members - Get your fingers on the buzzers.



Waiting on the Nadurra to crop up


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 27, 2015)

got the Glenlivet  Wow... 100% claimed in less than 30 seconds...

This stuff better be good or imma get a refund.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 27, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 100% claimed in less than 30 seconds...



Christ, stood no chance.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 27, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Christ, stood no chance.



not a single sausage of a chance.... Well, im on a 5 day weekend starting tomorrow so i shall enjoy the fruits of my hard earned cash....when it gets delivered.

::EDIT::

on a side note - ebuyer has a 960GB SSD for £149


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 27, 2015)

*looks at my Russian standard vodka....* 

Bit of an ask to anyone in here, does anyone have a Cd/DVD burner gathering dust they don't use? I haven't used one for years though my mrs wants me to burn her some music CD's now I'm back on the road and have a car after serving a 2 year ban


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 28, 2015)

Poop I missed out on an Aberlour 18y.o on lightning deals


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 29, 2015)

A Dalmore 15 is going up on amazon in about 14mins from now.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 30, 2015)

Meh, This CyberMonday is a bit shit tbh, hand full of outstanding deals but the rest are like so meh....

Nothing overly spectacular. I was tempted by a 960GB SSD for £150 but then again i dont really need one. Was hoping a 980Ti might go up on offer but the best ive seen is a reference 980 and 960. complete and utter bullshit. very lackluster


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 30, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Meh, This CyberMonday is a bit shit



And Black Friday   yank "holyday "sales ( worship the Doller and keep it in the states)

What happened to the global guyfawkes night sales ?????


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 30, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> And Black Friday   yank "holyday "sales ( worship the Doller and keep it in the states)
> 
> What happened to the global guyfawkes night sales ?????



I wasnt able to much over black friday as i was working so i hoped id be able to make up for it.

Also. I dont think people would like the idea of glorifying a guy who tried to blow up parliament by having a massive sale. letting off fireworks is one thing (gunpowder plot  etc etc) but massive retail sales?


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 30, 2015)

Most people are muppets   get big buisness to promote a day with massive sales and they think with their wallet not their _conscience_.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 30, 2015)

But it's different you know? Of course we all welcome the low prices, but half the fun is the stampede at the stores  and the UK's just missing out because everyone sits at home and orders stuff off amazon!

Think of all the crazy videos that you see every year of animals--er people, I mean--rampaging through Wal-Mart on Black Friday


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 30, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> but half the fun is the stampede at the stores  and the UK's just missing out because everyone sits at home



Yeh every one loves a stampede especially the poor sots at the bottom of the pile
Do you know how much damage that 400lb buffalo wearing stillettos  in a stampede can do
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




then you have to worry is that Ashole armed with a gun and is he/she going to fling lead because you grabbed the last fucker

" Rant over"


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 30, 2015)

http://www.ebuyer.com/665519-sandisk-ultra-ii-480gb-2-5inch-sata-iii-ssd-sdssdhii-480g-g25

Had to pull the trigger on this, 480GB for £80 ZOMG


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 30, 2015)

NdMk2o1o said:


> *looks at my Russian standard vodka....*
> 
> Bit of an ask to anyone in here, does anyone have a Cd/DVD burner gathering dust they don't use? I haven't used one for years though my mrs wants me to burn her some music CD's now I'm back on the road and have a car after serving a 2 year ban




CD-RW/DVD DRIVE TS - H492C/ DELH

TOSHIBA

yours for postage if you want it. PM me


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 30, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> CD-RW/DVD DRIVE TS - H492C/ DELH
> 
> TOSHIBA
> 
> yours for postage if you want it. PM me



What a gent!  replied to PM!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 30, 2015)

NdMk2o1o said:


> What a gent!  replied to PM!




er, hang on your English


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 1, 2015)

So i couldnt help myself and bought a Samsung 850 Pro off a lightning deal. Its gonna replace my 840Pro as OS drive.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2015)

Also for those who are interested - Amazon are still doing a lot of Internet Security/AV suites for cheap. I bought a kaspersky user license for 5 users/devices for £15 which is CHEAP. Its £22 for the 1 year and 3 device license.

So far ive seen, Norton,  AVG & of course Kaspersky. Ive bought kaspersky keys for as low as £12 for 3 users but those are becoming hard to find. for £15 for 5 though, you cant go wrong.

Go to the main page and go right to the bottom and look for 'Digital Deals'


----------



## RCoon (Dec 2, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Also for those who are interested - Amazon are still doing a lot of Internet Security/AV suites for cheap. I bought a kaspersky user license for 5 users/devices for £15 which is CHEAP. Its £22 for the 1 year and 3 device license.
> 
> So far ive seen, Norton,  AVG & of course Kaspersky. Ive bought kaspersky keys for as low as £12 for 3 users but those are becoming hard to find. for £15 for 5 though, you cant go wrong.
> 
> Go to the main page and go right to the bottom and look for 'Digital Deals'



I don't remember the last time I paid for AV.

Also feel apologetic after having to edit somebody's NPU news article referring to RAM as storage...


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 2, 2015)

RCoon said:


> I don't remember the last time I paid for AV.
> 
> Also feel apologetic after having to edit somebody's NPU news article referring to RAM as storage...



Saw that too, thought at first that it was a _really old_ article speculating about a theoretical S830. How many new news guys are there on NPU?


----------



## RCoon (Dec 2, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> Saw that too, thought at first that it was a _really old_ article speculating about a theoretical S830. How many new news guys are there on NPU?



Just the three of us, and the other chaps have been writing on there longer than I have - so none!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2015)

RCoon said:


> I don't remember the last time I paid for AV.
> 
> Also feel apologetic after having to edit somebody's NPU news article referring to RAM as storage...




What do you use then? 

As for NPU. Was it filip?


----------



## RCoon (Dec 2, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> What do you use then?
> 
> As for NPU. Was it filip?



Defender on my main rig, and MSE on the streamer. Had Avast on both but it got super crappy with ads and stuff.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2015)

Extended military action in Syria - yes or no? Lots of good points made, also a lot of dilly dallying.


----------



## Finners (Dec 2, 2015)

No for me, we are just working our agenda still trying to get assad out by strengthening all the other groups fighting whilst weakening IS. 

Let the Russians blow the lot to kingdom come and keep their mate assad in power. 

I would carry on bombing them in Iraq though,


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2015)

Finners said:


> No for me, we are just working our agenda still trying to get assad out by strengthening all the other groups fighting whilst weakening IS.
> 
> Let the Russians blow the lot to kingdom come and keep their mate assad in power.
> 
> I would carry on bombing them in Iraq though,



But the problem with that is Russia is also attacking friendly forces who are opposed to and currently fighting ISIL. the UK are trying to help these factions fight ISIL but if Russia is bombing them Because they are enemies of Assad then that is a severe conflict of interest.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 2, 2015)

We've done 5000 airstrikes in Iraq, and over 3000 in Syria. What have we achieved? Not a lot, besides accidentally bombing a hospital. The solution isn't airstrikes. Airstrikes cost a substantial amount (a single missile costs almost a 100K), and don't actually do anything other than take out a single building/vehicle.

The reason for their ineffectiveness is because we can't bomb places like Mosul, the ISIS stronghold. We can't bomb it because it's full of civilians. If you can't destroy Mosul, then ISIS still exists (without Mosul they cannot claim to be a Kaliphate, if ISIS cannot claim to be a Kaliphate they under their own rules they're not allowed to exist). Bombing anything else is like emptying a sinking boat with a thimble. We can't bomb Mosul, and bombing anything else is entirely pointless and costs lots of money.

There is no "right" choice. We either bomb them and make France and the US happy (that's all this is, a political massage), or we don't bomb them and this little alliance between France and the other nearby EU countries think of us frugal typical British ponses.

I say we listen to the Syrians. They say they will deal with ISIS themselves, they don't want our help and they don't want our air support. The only thing they ask is that we stop the Assad regime from murdering it's own citizens. Catch is Assad doesn't listen to anyone unless they threaten military action (remember how he gave up his chemical weapons, only *after* we started annihilating his anti-air placements?). Catch is Russia is in the mix, so anything anybody does is hindered by their insanity.


----------



## Finners (Dec 2, 2015)

Russia wouldn't have to bomb the people who we have armed and are backing they could simply stop fighting and Russia would stop bombinv them. 

My underlying point is we shouldn't have any interests in Syria, was a stupid idea to supply these groups in the first place.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Catch is Russia is in the mix, so anything anybody does is hindered by their insanity.



Turkey scored first blood. I guess they wont be getting any christmas cards from Russia this year.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 2, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Turkey scored first blood. I guess they wont be getting any christmas cards from Russia this year.


Oh yeah that was both hilarious and ridiculous. The people stopping ISIS from invading turkey are the Kurds, who are pushing back ISIS whilst simultaneously being attacked by the Turkish military  its all just a political shit storm


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2015)

Finners said:


> Russia wouldn't have to bomb the people who we have armed and are backing they could simply stop fighting and Russia would stop bombinv them.
> 
> My underlying point is we shouldn't have any interests in Syria, was a stupid idea to supply these groups in the first place.



Then the Britian will be accused of sitting back and doing nothing, and then it becomes a humanitarian issue. ISILs hate will spread and it will send a message that ISIL is strong and will crush whoever that stands in their way. How long can Britain sit back and watch and wait while innocent people are slaughtered. What about france? what about Tunisia? and what about 7/11?

We can all sit back and wait but if we dont take the fight to them and keep them back then they will come to us and seek to destroy our way of life. You have the deal with the fire before it spreads.

::EDIT::

actually its already a humanitarian issue.


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 2, 2015)

I say that by continuing this air campaign against Daesh we are getting ourselves in a war that we cannot win. The world has no real answer to Syria's problems and since we can't get Russia to stop their campaign (except they're the ones actually "allowed" to be there), we can at least do our part by staying out of it, and ceasing to threaten Russia by sending out all these messages of "support" for Turkey. There's nothing more to be said about Turkey. Actions speak louder than words and all they've done in the past months is adopt an outwardly neutral (of course, internally supportive) stance towards Daesh and embark on a mission to bomb the Kurds (the ones doing all the work against IS) into oblivion. Did they really think that, in the rather amicable Turkey-Russia relations pre-December, the Russian Air Force was there to challenge their sovereignty and drop bombs on Turkish soil? What else needs to be said?

Any modern conflict, be it against a conventional force or asymmetrical threat, is better off with air superiority. But that does not erase the fact that there need to be "boots on the ground" to get the job done. After all the Iraqi conflict, it seems that no nation is willing to deploy their own personnel on a massive scale. That's OK, but there still needs to be troops on the ground to do that. In this situation, the most logical candidates would be the moderate resistance groups of Syrian people.

What has Afghanistan taught us? That country has taught us that unless the people of the nation find the resolve to stand up against an imminent threat, no amount of military support from Western countries or Russia is going to solve their problems. After nearly 40 years of near-continuous warfare, Afghans have grown tired (heck, why did they flock to the Taliban in '94 while Massoud et others were struggling with that Paki-funded, excuse of a human being that is Hekmatyar? Because they wanted peace and stability more than Massoud's liberty and progressiveness and they thought the Taliban offered it) and the ANA is inept, corrupt, and undisciplined in just about all its units except for the elite commando groups, few and far between. Same thing with Iraq. While the ANA is stuck with a hodgepodge of old and some new equipment, the Iraqi Army had plenty of new Western equipment with which to keep the order in Iraq. Yet, what did they do at the first emergence of the Daesh threat last year? They dropped their weapons, new humvees and shiny M1A1s and fled in entire units, and left the fight to the Pershmerga. No amount of Western involvement is going to attack the problem at its roots.

Bringing it back to Syria, we find that this country is similarly lacking in that one thing needed to eradicate an insurgency (Daesh being an overambitious, subhuman insurgent group that takes hold in multiple countries). The current state of the Syrian Civil War reminds us of Afghanistan at the end of their efforts to drive out the Soviets; multiple armed factions, each pursuing their own agenda, unwilling to work together. Think about it. We have Assad and the SAA, we have small moderate rebel groups that refuse to work with him, we have those rebel groups that were taken under the US' wing and defected to IS/Nusra within months of finishing their training, and we have the scum. We even have smaller, lesser-known entities such as the Turkmen, which have recently surfaced in the news thanks to Turkey's supremely retarded, unhelpful and selfish act of shooting down the Russian jet; financed by Turkey and undoubtedly there to assert Turkey's interests in Syria, I don't find it far-fetched to compare them to Hekmatyar's band of thugs, who were funded and directly influenced by Pakistani ISI to further Pakistan's interests in Afghanistan. Let's pretend for a moment to take Daesh and Nusra out of the picture entirely. Can these groups work together? Absolutely not, unless they radically change their views of each other and commit to building a better future for Syria.

The closest people have ever gotten to reconciling the rebels and Assad is Kerry, who hinted at the fact that in order to achieve lasting peace, a post-war Syria would need to find a way to become democratic while keeping Assad in the picture. That's not very promising.

By getting involved in airstrikes, all Western nations are just putting a bulls-eye on their backs and welcoming terrorist attacks. These attacks such as the ones carried out in Paris, were not done by known IS members. They were carried out by people who wanted to be affiliated with, to be celebrated by ISIS. They are residents/citizens of Western countries who see the aggression against Daesh, and in conjunction with their brainwashing, come to believe that their own nations are the enemy. They don't contact al-Baghdadi and his minions to coordinate an attack. They do it because they want to, then ISIS claims responsibility for influencing their acts.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2015)

@tabascosauz

Its a catch 22 situation- Damned if we do and damned if we don't. At the same time its about sticking with our allies exactly the same way Tony Blair was right behind Bush when it came to IraQ but that decision was already made before it even made it to the table for everyone else to have their say.

The ball is rolling, The ball has never stopped rolling, and the ball will continue to keep on rolling regardless if we decide to quit the game or not. Just because we decide to take no action doesnt mean that ISIL won't seek to drag us back into it. The only way to deal with the situation is to take them head on. You wasnt in London for 7/11 but one of my relatives was almost blown apart. the threat is a clear and present danger and needs to be dealt with with an iron fist not just for the current generation, but for the generations to come. If our children and children's children grow up in fear of ISIL because they havent been dealt with appropriately then ISIL would have won.

Its just something that Britain has to see through until the end.

::EDIT::

Hosea 8:7 - "For they have sown the wind, and they shall reap the whirlwind..."

we wont achieve peace by sitting on our hands.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 2, 2015)

Hmm....

Everyone has valid points but unfortunately, very few have got it.

The middle east has been (and will be) a volatile, hostile and sectarian demographic for a long time.  There is only one way to keep peace in a sense that can be understood on a global scale and that is tyranny.  While we, civilised westerners, dictate what is good and great and wonderfully human (democracy) the problem is that democracy doesn't actually serve anyone but the ruling power.  Every stable gulf state has had a tyrant or dictator that has been controlled through political subterfuge. 
Libya was stable under Gadaffi.  The citizens received oil money and it was fine (unless you thought it wasn't, in which case you were imprisoned, or worse).  The political freedom ideologies of democracy don't rub well in dictatorships and as such, civil liberties are 'restrained'.  We in the west don't think that's cricket but you know what, it generally allows a stable world scene.  Rushing in to support any 'uprising' against a tyrant in any sectarian hot spot leads to absolute fucking disaster.
We think we must impose our belief codes on others because it is just and right.  Unfortunately that is a terribly naive and childish viewpoint.  In a world of massive population, the only way to keep order is by control and it's varying degrees.  Nobody get's to be free on planet earth - we all walk in someones land.  Freedom is a scale we sit on and it slides in many ways.  Take our liberal laws and then compare to the harsh laws of conservative religious countries.  Look at NI - it's illegal to have an abortion even under incest or rape (currently going through the courts again).  I woulds say any nation that dictates a woman must bear the child of rape or incest is barbaric.  Let's therefore topple the NI assembly.....
I don't think we are bombing Nigeria either and it's Boko Harem IS affiliates (once Al'Qaeda(sp?) loyal) are way more nuts than the Syrian branch of IS.

No, there is a solution to the terror and it is sadly simple.  Withdraw.  Entirely.  Let the sectarian bloodshed remain in situ in a basket case region.  We've been witness to horror in our history for centuries.  The only difference now is that Facebook likes to defend the showing of beheadings and social media distortion has replaced logical thought.  We are only a target because successive governments have done little to help foreign integration (on a public front) and we have also supported ongoing foreign policy that is simply colonial minded. 

Drop any pretense that it is just to drop bombs in a foreign country to send a message when that message is then viewed across the globe as a christian crusade to keep muslims oppressed.  It doesn't matter that we bomb IS - the message is christian bombs for muslim babies.  The only people that can kill muslims without fear of terror reprisal in the west are muslims.  But IS is Sunni, Syria is Alawite (under Assad), Iran and Iraq are Shia (Shia only make 15% of the Muslim global population).  Oh, and of course, Saudi are well known to sponsor Sunni terrorists being a very Sunni nation, bitterly opposed to Iran.

Let's get the fuck out of the middle east and focus on our own problems.  This isn't the Falklands.  This isn't one of our territories being invaded.  We never beat the IRA with force - it was a political settlement.  We all sat down and talked and they stopped bombing us as support waned.  Yes, the IRA still exists as such but it doesn't terrorise the UK.  I guarantee, more bombs from us in another middle eastern country is not an answer to a centuries old sectarian problem.

I don't believe in God but I do believe in the historical existence of the main Abrahamic protagonists and I guaran-fucking-tee if they could see what was happening they'd have all stayed in bed and become alcoholics.  

Anyhoo.  Remember people, 'Guns don't kill people rappers do' - lets' send em Kanye West.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 2, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Anyhoo. Remember people, 'Guns don't kill people rappers do' - lets' send em Kanye West.



Where is Chuck Norris WHEN YOU NEED HIM


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 2, 2015)

Fight war not wars.

Leave them to it.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 3, 2015)

Nice safe targets this morning i see.



FFS i could have done that from here with my XBOX controller.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 3, 2015)

Hey guys whats the best GPU my friend should be aiming to buy used for an i3 system? £50 budget hence used


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 3, 2015)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Hey guys whats the best GPU my friend should be aiming to buy used for an i3 system? £50 budget hence used



What does he play?

Stick an ad on TPU

WTB  GPU   £ 50 UK/EU


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 3, 2015)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Hey guys whats the best GPU my friend should be aiming to buy used for an i3 system? £50 budget hence used



Had a R7 265 (obviously that R7 265 is now rip in pepperoni but that's another story) paired with a 4160, worked brilliantly. My thoughts are that for a Haswell i3 one should never go higher than a R9 380. Dunno about Skylake though, since IPC has increased and i3s' clocks have also taken a massive leap upwards from Haswell.

R7 265 would be R7 370.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 3, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> What does he play?



I don't know not that it matters at this price point as he wont be playing the latest games at high settings anyway so just whatever he can get with the most grunt for that price, I was thinking maybe 7850 territory



tabascosauz said:


> Had a R7 265 (obviously that R7 265 is now rip in pepperoni but that's another story) paired with a 4160, worked brilliantly. My thoughts are that for a Haswell i3 one should never go higher than a R9 380. Dunno about Skylake though, since IPC has increased and i3s' clocks have also taken a massive leap upwards from Haswell.
> 
> R7 265 would be R7 370.



Considering the budget is £50 this is way out of his range


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 3, 2015)

look for a  HD 6950 i reckon you might find one for about 50

i would sell you mine but it is handy as a spare



i have pm you an ad........offer them 50 quid at your own risk of course


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 3, 2015)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Considering the budget is £50 this is way out of his range



R7 265 and R7 370 are a HD 7850.

If you're buying new not even all models of a R7 250 can get down to 50GBP. R7 250 GDDR5 is just about the limit of how low you can go with discrete graphics before you can achieve that level of perf with a Kaveri A10.

R7 250 is sub-HD 7750 territory; I don't know how well games are going to work out for him. Maybe high at 720p? Found some HD 6950s on eBay though for about 30-40GBP. I think the 7850 ousts it though.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 3, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> R7 265 and R7 370 are a HD 7850.
> 
> If you're buying new not even all models of a R7 250 can get down to 50GBP. R7 250 GDDR5 is just about the limit of how low you can go with discrete graphics before you can achieve that level of perf with a Kaveri A10.
> 
> R7 250 is sub-HD 7750 territory; I don't know how well games are going to work out for him. Maybe high at 720p? Found some HD 6950s on eBay though for about 30-40GBP. I think the 7850 ousts it though.




can you show me the 6950 's on ebay for 30-40 please


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 3, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> can you show me the 6950 's on ebay for 30-40 please



Sorry if I'm missing something as I don't shop on eBay but I thought that these would count (scratch the 30 figure, it's 39 which is 40)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sapphire-...473985?hash=item41a0bad8c1:g:7IYAAOSwxN5WWbZT

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ASUS-Rade...453693?hash=item46457bd37d:g:gOkAAOSwcBhWXgZX

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ASUS-Rade...688086?hash=item3f57e6e016:g:8O0AAOSw7FRWV2of

Oh wait. Postage = shipping? Oh sorry then. All of these have extra shipping cost.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 3, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> I think the 7850 ousts it though.


not by much
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/XFX/HD_7790_Black_Edition_OC/26.html
going 2nd hand would give much better p/p then some low r7 240/250 but you aslo have to consider if psu can support higher tier card


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 3, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> Had a R7 265 (obviously that R7 265 is now rip in pepperoni but that's another story) paired with a 4160, worked brilliantly. My thoughts are that for a Haswell i3 one should never go higher than a R9 380. Dunno about Skylake though, since IPC has increased and i3s' clocks have also taken a massive leap upwards from Haswell.
> 
> R7 265 would be R7 370.





tabascosauz said:


> R7 265 and R7 370 are a HD 7850.
> 
> If you're buying new not even all models of a R7 250 can get down to 50GBP. R7 250 GDDR5 is just about the limit of how low you can go with discrete graphics before you can achieve that level of perf with a Kaveri A10.
> 
> R7 250 is sub-HD 7750 territory; I don't know how well games are going to work out for him. Maybe high at 720p? Found some HD 6950s on eBay though for about 30-40GBP. I think the 7850 ousts it though.






ne6togadno said:


> not by much
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/XFX/HD_7790_Black_Edition_OC/26.html
> going 2nd hand would give much better p/p then some low r7 240/250 but you aslo have to consider if psu can support higher tier card



Was just about to say thats why I thought around the perf of a 7850, dont think his PSU will have 2xPCI-E connectors and support a 250w card. Also those 6950's will likely go for £60-£80 as they have a good bit of time left on auction, I could be slightly out as I dont keep up with used prices etc but thats why I've came in here to ask for suggestions, appreciate the replies thus far!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 3, 2015)

The first card that @tabascosauz linked has a switch that turns it into the 6970 i have the exact same card

please check elsewhere before following my advice...my wife does.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 3, 2015)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I think I'd struggle to find R7 265-
> 
> 
> Was just about to say thats why I thought around the perf of a 7850, dont think his PSU will have 2xPCI-E connectors and support a 250w card. Also those 6950's will likely go for £60-£80 as they have a good bit of time left on auction, I could be slightly out as I dont keep up with used prices etc but thats why I've came in here to ask for suggestions, appreciate the replies thus far!


so far i have bought 2nd had only once. it was rma replacement 7970 sapphire dualx which i got from FS/FT here on tpu. card is still sound and running 2 year later.
you dont lose anything if you make WTB thread here and ask for best offer for ~50gbp


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 3, 2015)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Hey guys whats the best GPU my friend should be aiming to buy used for an i3 system? £50 budget hence used


you live in Worcestershire funny Tatty also lives there


Best place to find a card is 
1. TPU Buy / sell /trade  thread
2. Ebay
3.Gumtree
4. Plant a  4 meg VGA  card in the Garden and wait till next Spring harvest it upon maturity
if your lucky it might grow to be a full 2gig  Card


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 3, 2015)

Which  i3 is it? Top tier?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 3, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Which  i3 is it? Top tier?




No mate its first gen I should have said that, he picked up a cheap ass tower for good his sons birthday and wants to throw in a gpu so he can play some games on it as I've advised of it was a newer gen he could of gotten away with the igp though he'll defo want a dedicated card for that, tbh I'm thinking even a 7770 would be fine as and come in under budget


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 3, 2015)

NdMk2o1o said:


> No mate its first gen I should have said that, he picked up a cheap ass tower for good his sons birthday and wants to throw in a gpu so he can play some games on it as I've advised of it was a newer gen he could of gotten away with the igp though he'll defo want a dedicated card for that, tbh I'm thinking even a 7770 would be fine as and come in under budget


there is contest running with grand prise r7 370. you might want to try your luck


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 4, 2015)

The PSU is a POS 400w no brand with no PCIE 

http://global.aopen.com/products_detail.aspx?auno=2988


----------



## RCoon (Dec 4, 2015)

NdMk2o1o said:


> The PSU is a POS 400w no brand with no PCIE
> 
> http://global.aopen.com/products_detail.aspx?auno=2988



2 12v rails, 13 and 10A. You're going to need a GTX 750/750 ti. No other option unless you go 6670 or something.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 4, 2015)

that will suffice it's for a 10 year old to play minecraft and the likes and am sure he wont mind running lower settings in games anyway, the 750ti doesnt require a 6 pin? also whats the AMD equivalent for the same kind of cost?

Edit: Won't get either for £50 on first glance :\


----------



## RCoon (Dec 4, 2015)

NdMk2o1o said:


> that will suffice it's for a 10 year old to play minecraft and the likes and am sure he wont mind running lower settings in games anyway, the 750ti doesnt require a 6 pin? also whats the AMD equivalent for the same kind of cost?
> 
> Edit: Won't get either for £50 on first glance :\


HD 6670 is your best bet. No pin required, and can be had second hand for ~£40

The R7 250 is a rebranded 6670 I think. Worth a look.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks, those look like his best bet, will have a look on ebay


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 4, 2015)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Thanks, those look like his best bet, will have a look on ebay



If you can find a HD 7750 for cheap, it'll offer some rather compelling performance for what it is. AMD never got around to really rebranding it, instead it showed up as the R7 250XE but isn't available in the Western world I think. The HD 7750 still should be around, used.

The HD 7750 does not require any external power and offers better performance than the GTX 650. The HD 6670 is about GT 640 (DDR3) level.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 4, 2015)

Awful PC Hardware company joins forces with awful Game retail company

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/blog/detail/sCategory/110851/blogArticle/50


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 4, 2015)

Heads up fellow piss artist
got email today
*Important notice from the CEO of JD Wetherspoon re data breach‏ *
3rd December, 2015

Dear Customer

We received information on the afternoon of the 1st December that some customer data may have been stolen by a third party (often referred to as ‘hacking’).  An urgent investigation by cyber security specialists was instigated.  At 5.45pm on the 2nd December the security specialists informed us that the customer database related to our old website was breached (or hacked) between 15th and 17th June 2015. This website has since been replaced in its entirety. Our current website is managed by a new digital partner. The new partner has no connection to the website that was the subject of the breach of security.
In respect of the majority of customers, the database contained the following customer information: the name of the customer, the date of birth, the email address and the phone number. 

For a tiny number of customers (100), who purchased Wetherspoon vouchers online before August 2014, very limited credit/debit card information was stolen. Only the last 4 digits of the cards were obtained, since the remaining digits were not stored in the database. Other information, such as the customer name and the expiry date were not compromised. As a result, these credit/debit card details cannot, on their own, be used for fraudulent purposes.

The credit or debit card details cannot be used on their own for fraudulent purposes, because the first 12 digits and the security number on the reverse of the card were not stored on the database. 

The database did not hold any passwords.

We cannot confirm whether any of your personal data was included in this breach. However, I wanted to make you aware immediately and apologise on behalf of the company.

We have taken all necessary measures to make our website secure again following this attack. A forensic investigation into the breach is continuing. 

The Information Commissioner’s Office (ICO), which regulates data protection, will be notified of the breach today. 

The ICO recommends that we give you advice on what steps you can take following a data breach. 

In this instance, we recommend that you remain vigilant for any emails that you are not expecting, that specifically ask you for personal or financial information, or request you to click on links or download information. 

We also recommend that if you are contacted by anyone asking you for personal data or passwords, such as for your bank account details, you should take all steps to check the true identity of the organisation. 

If you have further questions, please visit the FAQ (frequently asked questions) section of our website. You can access this by visiting www.jdwetherspoon.com. The information will be displayed on the FAQ section of the ‘Contact Us’ page. It is also attached to this email. 

The breach took place some time ago. There has been no information from customers, or from our cyber security specialists, that leads us to believe that fraudulent activity, using the stolen information, has taken place, although we cannot be certain.

Once again, please accept our sincere apologies and be assured that we are doing our utmost to prevent this from happening again.

Yours sincerely,

John Hutson
CEO


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 4, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Awful PC Hardware company joins forces with awful Game retail company
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/blog/detail/sCategory/110851/blogArticle/50



Personally OCUK have improved over the last 5 years imo and the service is a lot better than it used to be, I don't mind buying from them, for me this is good news as if I'm ever stuck and need something quick then hopefully I can just pop down to a game store and pick it up as there are no local component stores near me, both are over priced however.


----------



## Finners (Dec 4, 2015)

Same, I'm yet to have a bad experience from ocuk but have really only brought from them in the last 5 years or so.

In fact recently they we're very good taking back a monitor from me which I simply didn't like. I know there are laws in place so that had to take it back but they did it completely hassle free which can't be said for some shops.

Edit* 

Seems one of these OcUk game stores might be coming to Portsmouth which is near to me, might have to pop in. Although if there is anything I desperately need it would still be easier to go to Novatech


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 13, 2015)

Say hello to my new commuter!!







bike is a 2016 model, 4 months old according to its previous owner and I saved 30-35% off original RRP. The only problem now is that its a 75 mile drive there and back to get it home.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 13, 2015)

for gods sake its it own transport   ride the bugger   or if your lazy ride it to your nearest railway station and catch a train

PS ""you do know how to mount one ""


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 13, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> for gods sake its it own transport   ride the bugger   or if your lazy ride it to your nearest railway station and catch a train
> 
> PS ""you do know how to mount one ""



Its gonna take me 6-7hrs to cycle back to london via the national cycle route - 80.8miles back according to google. £20 on diesel + 3hr30min there and back = winning. Not to mention i dont exactly know what kind of condition the bike is in as i havent personally inspected it. and i hate cycling in the rain lol.

Seat post is fucking high for some reason. either the previous owner has no balls or is 6ft8 gorilla. The current picture is of the bike when its brand new from the shop or just been unboxed as you can see some documents attached to the left crank.

If i go there and it turns out its a complete wreck then i have no problems getting my money back via paypal and would have wasted only £20 on gas to get me there and back. Not much a problem. Rather £20 than £40 expired one way rail ticket and being stuck in the middle of no where.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 13, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Seat post is fucking high for some reason.



there is a very good reason for that

Its to Show off your Ass and for Car drivers where to Aim Their Car at   ( where the sun don't shine  )


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 21, 2015)

@FreedomEclipse

How did your Tredder trip go then


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 21, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> @FreedomEclipse
> 
> How did your Tredder trip go then



Absolutely spiffing old chap. Wasnt able to road test her until yesterday though. Chain is a bit rusty and there are some scuffs here and ther but overall its a solid bike. I went out for an hour yesterday but my back and wrists hurt due to the aggressive cycling position


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 21, 2015)

In the market to buy (in bulk) some hemorrhoid cream ?

Looks a tidy ride just remember 
  your not Superman the man of steel  cars still hurt and  when the bike stops and you don't,
  its not called Flying
Its called an  unplaned vists to the pavement.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 21, 2015)

Dont worry, ive been commuting on london's congested roads for months. I see all the shit that goes on


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 21, 2015)

You see this often 





This years most given present at Christmas in Bournemouth is going to be hover zimmer frames


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 22, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> You see this often
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ive not actually seen this on the road per se~ But i have had it happen to me when i was up on Alexandra Palace coming down the road on my heavy as balls cheapo Apollo MTB from halfords. I had no cycle computer but i must of hit at least 30-35 going down the drops. Mis-calculated a bunny hop cuz i was going so fast and the front wheel ended up smacking into the curb and i was pretty much launched faster than any man made missile into the air.

Going down those steep drops in a road bike thats designed to cut through air a lot quicker is going to be hair raising. I know i will end up in some sort of accident so id rather not take the bike there and risk wrecking it.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 22, 2015)

Whats the score? can you still take a bike down the underground system?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 22, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Whats the score? can you still take a bike down the underground system?



Sorta - Only fold up bikes are allowed on the tube for obvious reasons. normal bikes are still permitted on overground & national rail trains only between certain times.

Its a bit shitty but why would you take a bike into the city if you werent going to ride it anyway?

Luckily overground and national rail has a lot of stops located around different parts of london, so its a simple case of getting the overground or train at the right time to the nearest stop to your destination before you cycle the rest of the way there. At least this is what i tend to do when i go to work - my work place is about 15-20min sprint from the nearest rail station and the station that i get on the train is about 5mins away on the bicycle. I do cycle home though.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 23, 2015)

for @FreedomEclipse

you might or might not be aware of this 
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/12/22/it_manager_loses_bikes_after_cycling_app_pinpoints_home/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 23, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> for @FreedomEclipse
> 
> you might or might not be aware of this
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/12/22/it_manager_loses_bikes_after_cycling_app_pinpoints_home/




I dont use that app. Im not that serious about my cycling just yet. In any case my bikes are insured so if they are stolen then i get a new one


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas UK brethren  might have snagged myself a nice little Christmas pressie, possible GTX 780 for £160.... crazy considering they're on par with GTX 970, pending a best offer though hoping he goes for it as he had it listed at 185  Hopefully get close to £100 for my 670 and I will be a very happy bunny!!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 25, 2015)

So I didn't get the GTX 780 but instead snagged a R9 290 for £160 delivered, is this a good deal??


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 25, 2015)

my gpu has had a right hammering today, didnt bat an eyelid.

A friend came and had food with us, hes on his own miles from home and he was welcome so we played on pc while Wendy cooked.................it worked quite well


GTA 5
Project Cars
Spintires
MS flight sim
Grid 2
and MotoGp 15


And a massive roast dinner  and that was the best bit !!

EDIT....i am now pampering to her every whim and fancy.....apart from one, i'm never doing THAT


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 25, 2015)

NdMk2o1o said:


> So I didn't get the GTX 780 but instead snagged a R9 290 for £160 delivered, is this a good deal??


290 is a solid card. 780 has limited RAM so i think you got a good deal


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 25, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> 290 is a solid card. 780 has limited RAM so i think you got a good deal



Again from reviews I've seen the 290 is still a damn good card and up there with the 970 so for £160 delivered I'm pretty happy, not too mention if I can get cl;ose to £100 for my GTX 670 it will have only cost me £60!!!


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 25, 2015)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Again from reviews I've seen the 290 is still a damn good card and up there with the 970 so for £160 delivered I'm pretty happy, not too mention if I can get cl;ose to £100 for my GTX 670 it will have only cost me £60!!!



seems like you did have a merry christmas! To be fair not many games are really pushing me to upgrade from a 780 so I am sure it'll lasta good while


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 26, 2015)

960GB Sandisk ultra II back at £140 again.... HNNNNGGGGGGG!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 27, 2015)

I was thinking about another 24 inch monitor 

i noticed these good prices,

http://www.cclonline.com/category/901/Monitors/pricerange-1-100/


----------



## vega22 (Dec 28, 2015)

happy new year guys!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 28, 2015)

Every child and parent who has access to BBC 4 should watch the Royal Institution Xmas lecture every year


http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episod...tures-2015-how-to-survive-in-space-1-lift-off

The Royal Institution was founded in 1799 by the leading British scientists of the age, including Henry Cavendish and its first president, George Finch, the 9th Earl of Winchilsea

Throughout its history, the Institution has supported public engagement with science through a program of lectures, many of which continue today. The most famous of these are the annual Royal Institution Christmas Lectures, founded by Michael Faraday.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 29, 2015)

Rest In Peace Lemmy


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 31, 2015)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Again from reviews I've seen the 290 is still a damn good card and up there with the 970 so for £160 delivered I'm pretty happy, not too mention if I can get cl;ose to £100 for my GTX 670 it will have only cost me £60!!!



Mind me asking where?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 31, 2015)

EBay auction... Didn't think I'd win so just put 150 on and forgot about it then woke up the next day to find out I own a 290 

As it happens it arrived today, might do some benches with my gtx 670 and then the 290


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 31, 2015)

Black screen as soon as I install drivers can't do anything apart from use igpu and uninstall drivers, any ideas would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Norton (Dec 31, 2015)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Black screen as soon as I install drivers can't do anything apart from use igpu and uninstall drivers, any ideas would be greatly appreciated



Usually a motherboard bios update is needed when that happens. There have been a couple of threads going recently with this issue...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 31, 2015)

Norton said:


> Usually a motherboard bios update is needed when that happens. There have been a couple of threads going recently with this issue...



Care to point me to one? read somewhere else that lowering your mem clock and raising core voltage .15 helps though that's not an option as I can't even install drivers to do that


----------



## Norton (Dec 31, 2015)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Care to point me to one? read somewhere else that lowering your mem clock and raising core voltage .15 helps though that's not an option as I can't even install drivers to do that


Here's one of them...

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/pc-wont-boot-after-installing-280x.218653/

@jboydgolfer was also having a similar issue with installing a 7970 in his rig (needed to use the 2nd slot in order to use the card in his board).


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 31, 2015)

Norton said:


> Here's one of them...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/pc-wont-boot-after-installing-280x.218653/
> 
> @jboydgolfer was also having a similar issue with installing a 7970 in his rig (needed to use the 2nd slot in order to use the card in his board).



Norton is almost definitely spot on.  Very annoyingly common problem.  My X79 mobo didn't recognise my 980ti.  After a BIOS flash on mobo it was all well.

Your mobo came out almost a year and a half before the gfx card you now have.  Given the Hawaii tweaks to Tahiti architecture, it's enough for the mobo to not know what it is.


----------



## Finners (Dec 31, 2015)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Black screen as soon as I install drivers can't do anything apart from use igpu and uninstall drivers, any ideas would be greatly appreciated



I have this in windows 7 and 10 with crimson drivers. Try the last version of catalyst, its 15.11 I believe.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 31, 2015)

Well latest bios doesn't help.....


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 31, 2015)

Finners said:


> I have this in windows 7 and 10 with crimson drivers. Try the last version of catalyst, its 15.11 I believe.



Np I'll try them


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 31, 2015)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Np I'll try them



Hope the drivers work....

If it's not drivers and not BIOS, that's an Ebay card right there....


----------



## Finners (Dec 31, 2015)

Is it a reference 290 of aftermarket? Think some of the aftermarket ones have a standard and a UEFI bios, night wan to try the other BIOS switch position.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 31, 2015)

its the sapphire Tri-X OC - seems they released a newer version with dual bios, unfortunately mine doesn't seem to have it.....

Edit: Scratch that, found a tiny switch, not a button that they advertise on the product page... i'll try that and see if it makes any difference and then go for catalyst drivers...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 1, 2016)

happy new year you ugly mugs!!


----------



## Finners (Jan 1, 2016)

Very punctual freedom! 

Happy new year gents!  And ladies....  toff toff.... Must be PC....


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 1, 2016)

Fell asleep......missed it. Was it good?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 3, 2016)

ay lads, anyone fancy some Horse Meat??



Spoiler



typical british humor - Too bad the rest of the crew didnt have it in them to see the funnier side of it


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 23, 2016)

I thought i would check the crime map for my area

https://www.police.uk/dyfed-powys/110/

the latest figures are for November. The closest recordable crime was 4 miles away from where i live. I find it hard to believe.

No theft?
No violence?
No drugs?
No abuse?
No crime against vehicles or property?
No fraud?


I cant believe they cant catch anyone.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 23, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I thought i would check the crime map for my area
> 
> https://www.police.uk/dyfed-powys/110/
> 
> ...



Hot fuzz doin a good job


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 23, 2016)

Its wales its always raining 
there is a place in wales where it rained for 89 days continually 
the coppers wont get out of their little cars in case they get Wet 
To many welsh copper's have got wet because of government cuts and their Force size is Shrinking
the crooks don't care because they have learn't to wear wellies  
Coppers are not that smart


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 23, 2016)

Welsh crime is treated as a hobby, so stats are different. I spent my summer holidays growing up in my mum's home town, Newtown.  Great days, many misdemeanors.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 23, 2016)

I think i worked it out.

Fibre Optic came on line for us in November........no one is going out any more.

The internet saves us from ourselves.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2016)

you know you've got a problem when you take delivery of a knife sharpener and go around the house sharpening just about every knife and pair of scissors you can get your hands on...

I only wanted to sharpen my swiss army knife and the blade i use for my fishing endeavors. But ive even gone as far as sharpening the blade on my craft knife (which was very very dull) and some dull razor blades thati managed to find in my bathroom. 

Im still imagining Alan hansen stepping out of one of the cabinets in my bathroom, pointing at me and saying "what the fuck you doin' man?" in a really thick scottish accent.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 27, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you know you've got a problem when you take delivery of a knife sharpener and go around the house sharpening just about every knife and pair of scissors you can get your hands on...


Dark thoughts   ( i hope not )
here is some music to listen to


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 27, 2016)

@FreedomEclipse 

welcome to the world of obsessive sharpening.

When theres nothing on the internet i have a stab at carving.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @FreedomEclipse
> 
> welcome to the world of obsessive sharpening.
> 
> ...




I have the exact same knife!!

Nice carving - Do you practise voodooism during the weekends?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 27, 2016)

I have had that knife a long time, it keeps a fantastic edge.

I struggle with the fine details nowadays so i tend to do bigger stuff, ashtrays mainly, i always have at least one in the making.


 


I am working on this at the moment, it is a piece of willow that grew a bit like this, i have slightly modded it 


 
I have a friend who is a tree surgeon and he brings me presents of wood.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 2, 2016)

hardcore apple fan right here....

6 months battling in court for a refund over a scratch or crack that appeared on an apple watch within 10days of ownership with light usage when the product description clearly claimed it was scratch resistant or impact proof Wins the court case, gets his refund but decides to go out and buy another apple watch...

I guess in the end Apple still won as they still get the guys money when he buys a new Apple watch from them......

+1 for logic - reward a company that tried to fob you off & caused you 6 months of _'stress' _while you battled to have it refunded or replaced.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 3, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> hardcore apple fan right here....
> 
> 6 months battling in court for a refund over a scratch or crack that appeared on an apple watch within 10days of ownership with light usage when the product description clearly claimed it was scratch resistant or impact proof Wins the court case, gets his refund but decides to go out and buy another apple watch...
> 
> ...



Basically a Sicario at that point. Gosh, it's been a while since I stepped foot in here. Smells _aged._


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 3, 2016)

@RCoon 

Aged like a fine whisky. 

It has been pretty dead in here though


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 3, 2016)

prospects are good for our boys in this years'  MotoGP championship.







The first official testing session of the year was at Sepang earlier this week.

Cal Crutchlow ( Honda) was 4th fastest
Scott Redding ( Ducati) was 9th
Bradley Smith (Yamaha) 16th
Eugene Laverty ( Ducati) 22nd

you dont need to pay to watch this fantastic spectacle, go to http://cricfree.tv/sky-sports-news-live-stream for all your sporting needs ( including ladies beach volleyball).


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 3, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Gosh, it's been a while since I stepped foot in here. Smells _aged._



if you think  this Thread smells Aged  try our 50 State companion thread   that's so Aged that even the maggots in its corpse are Zombiefied

weird thought to Screw your mind
" Do the maggots in a Zombie become Zombie's "


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 3, 2016)

Nothing exciting in UK compared to the clown show starring Trump over in the other side of the pond.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 4, 2016)

I found this document from when i worked at Heathrow. It is from 2002 (ish)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 4, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I found this document from when i worked at Heathrow. It is from 2002 (ish)
> 
> View attachment 71897



Nice,  i was still in college around that time


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 4, 2016)

I just checked........inflation alone adds 50% to those prices.

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/...tion-calculator-value-money-changed-1900.html


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 5, 2016)

Bradley Smith is officially THE coolest MotoGP rider. 






GO BRAD




p.s. so what if you know my name..........try pronouncing it !


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 5, 2016)

Its Welsh its pronounced funny like the language

it pronounced GH Errrrrr win  or  "Oh Sod off woolly worrrier"


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 5, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Its Welsh its pronounced funny like the language
> 
> it pronounced GH Errrrrr win  or  "Oh Sod off wollie worrrier"




You need to learn to roll your r's


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 5, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> You need to learn to roll your r's


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 5, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


>




try this mofo

llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


and a quick tutorial on how to say it
http://llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch.co.uk/say.php


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 5, 2016)

Klan fair pig willy golly gog will  rob willys silly golly gog hoch


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 6, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Klan fair pig willy golly gog will  rob willys silly golly gog hoch



spot on. ....( apart from the German bit at the end)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 9, 2016)

It turned out nice again










@dorsetknob


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 9, 2016)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK

Ha reminds me of my youth and that brings us to this classic


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## RCoon (Feb 26, 2016)

@the54thvoid need fitness advice.

A long while back (7 years?) I did road running for a fair time, usually ~5K a day in barefoot trainers. Started running with weights, ran one snowy day, slipped, and got a sharp pain on the inside of my ankle. Went to the doctor and he said I have bilateral flatfoot syndrome ( chronically flat feet  ), nothing but "repetitive strain" on the interior tendons. Bought new trainers, did a lot less running.

I've spent the last few years being lazy, but since I broke up with my partner, I've started a much stricter fitness regime. I do bench weight training daily, and started running 5K daily too. Got the sharp pain in my inner ankle again, starting to feel like its post tib. Walking around at work in major pain when I go down stairs. What are the odds I need to readjust my stepping technique, or is this sounding like needing surgery?


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 26, 2016)

Ah...... Let me climb out my death bed, power up the kraken and reply with nought but scientific advice. Stay away from blogs, YouTube, and other 'popular' sources of information.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 26, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Ah...... Let me climb out my death bed, power up the kraken and reply with nought but scientific advice. Stay away from blogs, YouTube, and other 'popular' sources of information.



I'm sticking with various doctor's "opinions" at this stage. It's never been conclusively diagnosed by any of the one's I've seen.

1st doctor: Chronic flatfoot, shit's broken son
2nd doctor: agrees chronic flatfoot, waves hands about strain and should not be running and stuff, proceed to discard his opinions
3rd doctor: agrees chronic flatfoot, says my step comes in at an angle which exacerbates the repetitive strain from the flatfoot

EDIT: It's worth noting I have torn a tendon in my left ankle which has since been repaired and causing no more problems. This right ankle thing is becoming more problematic.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 26, 2016)

Okay:

(sorry about break up first of all)...

Flat feet don't make great sense for running.  The arch of the foot is a flexing mechanism that offloads impact stress when walking.  The biomechanics of a normal arch allow great versatility.  Unfortunately you may have initially fallen for fitness fads (barefoot trainers).  They provide zero additional support for the arch (especially when running) and thus will have removed any beneficial effects of a pair of standard, well designed running shoes.  Although evidence on footwear is 'mixed' a flat foot is not a normal mechanic of the process leading to plantar flexion (ball of foot pressing into ground to move off, subsequent to the heel strike).  A flat foot will lead to accelerated stress on the ball as the arch cannot 'flex' properly.  With orthopaedic foot supports (physio and podiatrist [foot doctor] for advice) the impact forces can be lessened however the physiological argument is still there that flat footed running is harder on the body than someone with 'normal' arches. 

If your downward descent on stairs is toe first, that would be plantar flexion in reverse or negative phase.  That would imply the arch is bruised or inflamed, whether by means of soft tissue (ligament/tendon) or other osteo (fracture) condition is unknown until a doctor analyses your foot, even by way of MRI.  I'm not a foot specialist but arch support should help as it removes the stress on the impact force of walking but it's not as simple as just buying a pair of trainers.  Some physio's will give out arch supports to stabilise the foot and that may be the first option (after rest).

As for re-adjusting your stepping technique, if you mean your gait - don't.  Your ankle - knee - hip and lower back all work in tandem and if you force a new walking style (like a Harlem pimp) you'll transfer new stresses to the other joints in the movement chain.  Controlling the abnormal arch is usually the first thing to address so that the foot can be articulated in a more natural way while keeping the rest of the gait unaffected.  Surgery would be an absolute last resort and very few doctors would do anything unless an MRI (or equivalent) showed a bony spur or other problem that required orthopaedic surgery.  And to add salt to wound, NHS lottery dictates that few doctors will refer a foot for an MRI scan.  Usually the knee is as far as they go without really good reason.

So to summarise:

Stop running 
Arch support (a bit of trial and error but best with physio advice)
Rest.

As for the benching everyday, cycle exercises so that main groups are worked no more than 2-3 times per week.  There's a huge problem with PT's (Personal Trainers, let me spit.. even though technically I am one but I'm 41 so it's better)... there's a huge problem with PT's prescribing dubious body building style split weight routines to everybody and their dog.  Split routines are designed for folk training 5-6 times a week with weights and even then, they're not required unless.... you're a pro athlete or a body builder.  Regular Joe's can train 3 times a week on a full body program.  Key is to alternate the actual exercises (replace squats with Leg Press, Barbell Press with Dumbbells etc).  If you're training to look awesome, get ripped and be sexy, I'd advice Weights>CV>Weights>CV>Weights with two good rest days for PC gaming and beer.

And for ref (from excellent source web site)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14560896



> When the foot works properly it is an amazing, adaptive, powerful aid during walking, running, jumping, and in locomotion up or down hill and over uneven ground. Dysfunction of the foot can often arise from the foot losing its normal structural support, thus altering is shape. An imbalance in the forces that tend to flatten the arch and those that support the arch can lead to loss of the medial longitudinal arch. An increase in the arch-flattening effects of the triceps surae or an increase in the weight of the body will tend to flatten the arch. Weakness of the muscular, ligamentous, or bony arch supporting structures will lead to collapse of the arch. The main factors that contribute to an acquired flat foot deformity are excessive tension in the triceps surae, obesity, PTT dysfunction, or ligamentous laxity in the spring ligament, plantar fascia, or other supporting plantar ligaments. Too little support for the arch or too much arch flattening effect will lead to collapse of the arch. Acquired flat foot most often arises from a combination of too much force flattening the arch in the face of too little support for the arch. *Treatment of the adult acquired flat foot is often difficult. The clinician should remember the biomechanics of the normal arch and respond with a treatment that strengthens the supporting structures of the arch or weakens the arch-flattening effects on the arch*. After osteotomies or certain hindfoot fusions, the role of the supporting muscles of the arch, in particular the PTT, play less of a role in supporting the arch. Rebalancing the forces that act on the arch can improve function and lessen the chance for further or subsequent development of deformity.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 26, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Okay:
> 
> (sorry about break up first of all)...
> 
> ...



Yeah every doctor said don't run, one recommended insoles which would have messed up my running even more. Went and bought flatfoot trainers which caused more pain, so I switched out to Nike Rifts. They're pricey, but on a scale of shattering ball joints to clouds of unicorn tears, they're definitely on the fluffy end. They're my singular source of joy when exercising.

Well shit. Seems I won't be running any more. Luckily where I live I have a free private gym, so I guess I'll substitute the running with the cycle machine contraption thingy.

I don't exercise to get ripped, I do it to not get fat/beer belly. I have a small frame, so muscle building has never really been an option. I switch the bench stuff daily because I only do 20 minutes or so every day (plus 30mins for 5K run), so daily exercise is kinda necessary (having two jobs makes free time a rarity). Just bench presses, crunches, some forearm dumbbell work, tricep dumbbell work, and some additional bicep work with the dumbbells if I feel the three sets of reps with the bench presses aren't enough. It's not much, I know, but the purpose is to mix with the 5K run to keep my core muscles healthy and fight my abhorrent alcohol-related calorie intake. When there's brandy and whiskey to be drunk, it shall be drunk.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 26, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Yeah every doctor said don't run, one recommended insoles which would have messed up my running even more. Went and bought flatfoot trainers which caused more pain, so I switched out to Nike Rifts. They're pricey, but on a scale of shattering ball joints to clouds of unicorn tears, they're definitely on the fluffy end. They're my singular source of joy when exercising.
> 
> Well shit. Seems I won't be running any more. Luckily where I live I have a free private gym, so I guess I'll substitute the running with the cycle machine contraption thingy.
> 
> I don't exercise to get ripped, I do it to not get fat/beer belly. I have a small frame, so muscle building has never really been an option. I switch the bench stuff daily because I only do 20 minutes or so every day (plus 30mins for 5K run), so daily exercise is kinda necessary (having two jobs makes free time a rarity). Just bench presses, crunches, some forearm dumbbell work, tricep dumbbell work, and some additional bicep work with the dumbbells if I feel the three sets of reps with the bench presses aren't enough. It's not much, I know, but the purpose is to mix with the 5K run to keep my core muscles healthy and fight my abhorrent alcohol-related calorie intake. When there's brandy and whiskey to be drunk, it shall be drunk.



For every push - do a pull.....  The force requires balance young master.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 26, 2016)

Get cycling!


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 26, 2016)

I ran 100 miles a week pretty much for 25 years, twice had to have knee surgery which stopped impact training for around 3 - 4 months each time for me speed endurance circuits combining bike and rowing machine worked wonders always came back fit and stronger


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 26, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> I ran 100 miles a week pretty much for 25 years, twice had to have knee surgery which stopped impact training for around 3 - 4 months each time for me speed endurance circuits combining bike and rowing machine worked wonders always came back fit and stronger



You are/were known as 'obsessive' exerciser. And if you get new hips, rowing is out.  Old soldiers, tsk.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 26, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> You are/were known as 'obsessive' exerciser. And if you get new hips, rowing is out.  Old soldiers, tsk.


And I did not include daily PT in that regime but to be fair I was Army cross country champion one year and came 27th in the english inter counties 1993!


----------



## RCoon (Mar 5, 2016)

Must've been overdoing it, not enough sleep these last few weeks -  Horrendously ill for the weekend. Trying my hand at braising duck breasts, and also decided to treat myself to a bottle of Jura Origin. Also grabbed some of that penguin wine @FreedomEclipse, tasty stuff!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 5, 2016)

Nice man! though not a whisky drinker myself I have a cheap bottle of Morrisons vodka with some diet coke  made some bbq chicken thighs and a lovely homemade potato dauphinoise for my dinner!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 5, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Must've been overdoing it, not enough sleep these last few weeks -  Horrendously ill for the weekend. Trying my hand at braising duck breasts, and also decided to treat myself to a bottle of Jura Origin. Also grabbed some of that penguin wine @FreedomEclipse, tasty stuff!




Should have asked me before buying the Jura Origin, While its not a bad whisky, their 'Superstition' is quite a bit better with a much wider range of flavour.

While we're on the subject of whisky I finally opened that bottle of Aberlour 12 that i bought during the black friday sales. Not as much punch as the a'bunadh but still a nice dram none the less, though I think my taste buds have been slightly sabotaged by chocolate that im eating while drinking it.

If you find the Superstition on offer at a local supermarket, its definitely one to pick up. Like the Origin it goes down pretty easy.



NdMk2o1o said:


> Nice man! though not a whisky drinker myself I have a cheap bottle of Morrisons vodka with some diet coke  made some bbq chicken thighs and a lovely homemade potato dauphinoise for my dinner!



you could have marinated that chicken in the vodka before cooking or at least steamed some of that chicken in vodka or made like a chicken curry with a little vodka in it.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 9, 2016)

Just ordered one of these puppies - 187BHP version.

http://www.carbuyer.co.uk/reviews/v...cr-190-ps-alltrack-4motion-dsg_7522581/review


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 9, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Just ordered one of these puppies - 187BHP version.
> 
> http://www.carbuyer.co.uk/reviews/v...cr-190-ps-alltrack-4motion-dsg_7522581/review


nice one gz.
is it brand new or 2nd hand


----------



## RCoon (Mar 9, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> nice one gz.
> is it brand new or 2nd hand



Factory new, gets delivered June time. Makes a nice change from my Citroen C1 Airscape


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 9, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Factory new, gets delivered June time. Makes a nice change from my Citroen C1 Airscape


gz. they are nice cars.
and change will be HUGE compared to c1. i was able to fit ikea packedges of 2/3 my kids room furinture in the trunk with back seat droped down (my is 2001 model thou).
i hope you'll have flawless and pleasent rides with it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 9, 2016)

Well I am proper skint, just bought an Audi Convertible and a Mercedes SLK, neither for me!   Nearly 6 month wait time for the Audi ffs.  Says a lot as the Merc was less than 3 months wait.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 9, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> Well I am proper skint, just bought an Audi Convertible and a Mercedes SLK, neither for me!   Nearly 6 month wait time for the Audi ffs.



Neither?! I'm assuming one is for the daughter, and I'm assuming its the convertible 

6 months seems a stretch, my lead time is only 8-10 weeks.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 9, 2016)

Audi is for the wife, SLK is a convertible too and that's the youngest daughter, she earns loads of money but buying outright without finance got me a £10k discount so she will be paying me back £2k per month.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 9, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> Audi is for the wife, SLK is a convertible too and that's the youngest daughter, she earns loads of money but buying outright without finance got me a £10k discount so she will be paying me back £2k per month.



Bank of dad! Which Audi did you get?


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 9, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Bank of dad! Which Audi did you get?


hah you cant guess?
tt quatro ofc


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 9, 2016)

I had a left hand drive Passat estate many moons ago.....it had over 350,000 miles on it when i ran the oil too low and it seized on the M25.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 9, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Just ordered one of these puppies - 187BHP version.
> 
> http://www.carbuyer.co.uk/reviews/v...cr-190-ps-alltrack-4motion-dsg_7522581/review



Did you try get discount even more with VW diesel crisis??


----------



## RCoon (Mar 9, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Did you try get discount even more with VW diesel crisis??



It's already extremely heavily discounted


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 9, 2016)

I see all you fancy people with all your fancy gas guzzling cars and i raise you my £800-900 road bike (wheels cost me £260 alone as they were custom made by hand)







0 - outofbreath in 3 seconds.

I got a quite a few 100+ mile rides coming up this year. Im not quite a MAMIL though, I have slightly more dignity than that.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 9, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 0 - outofbreath in 3 seconds.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 9, 2016)

Though to be fair. I can happily cruise between 15-18mph. 20mph if conditions are right. Ive seen some other bike commuters pushing around 25mph but im not even half as fit as them.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 9, 2016)

THOSE BARS ,THAT SEAT COMBINATION
it reminds me of this


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 9, 2016)

I would be riding a bike if i was to live in London myself to be honest lol,i drove around central London once and despise every bit of it.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 9, 2016)

My new cave is getting there slowly.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 9, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> I would be riding a bike if i was to live in London myself to be honest lol,i drove around central London once and despise every bit of it.



No you dont lol. Its serious business, and drivers HATE cyclists here for one reason or another. Mainly because we dont have to carry any I.D, pay any road tax or insurance etc etc but i actually pay Liability & bike insurance as i commute day in day out around london.

Ive had so many problems with rude and arrogant drivers that cut me up, close pass or almost knock me off that ive actually got a helmet camera after one too many incidents.



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> My new cave is getting there slowly.
> 
> 
> View attachment 72684
> ...




Nice - Id love to go fishing down that estuary on the right when the tide was up!! (unless thats just a large stream??)


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 9, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Bank of dad! Which Audi did you get?


She needed something a little more practical than a TT (Mother in Law struggles with a pulse let alone stooping into a small sports car) so the new shape A3 Convertible.

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK  that "cave" (1st pic) reminds me of a typical house in downtown Kabul


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 9, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> No you dont lol. Its serious business, and drivers HATE cyclists here for one reason or another. Mainly because we dont have to carry any I.D, pay any road tax or insurance etc etc but i actually pay Liability & bike insurance as i commute day in day out around london.
> 
> Ive had so many problems with rude and arrogant drivers that cut me up, close pass or almost knock me off that ive actually got a helmet camera after one too many incidents.



You get them type of drivers everywhere you go these days lol,everyone appears to be in a hurry a lot now and then you have several van drivers driving as if they're in a GTR or something.
I had a little blue Mazda2 which i have replaced for a Toyota GT86 back in November and i am going to avoid London like a plague.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 9, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Nice - Id love to go fishing down that estuary on the right when the tide was up!! (unless thats just a large stream??)



It is a tidal estuary with a bass hatchery at its entrance to the bay. Salmon and Sewin are caught here. When the tide and season is right clouds of fish swarm upstream, quite a sight.

Local fishermen make small stone shelters which the soft shell crabs climb into, they then collect the crabs for bait.

The banks are wet, slippery and dangerous  i stay away from  the river and used to do most of my fishing from local beaches but i havent fished for a couple of years. I have a good friend who fishes with rod and line commercialy for bass....he gives me them for free but i have to pay for the lovely lobsters.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 9, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> It is a tidal estuary with a bass hatchery at its entrance to the bay. Salmon and Sewin are caught here. When the tide and season is right clouds of fish swarm upstream, quite a sight.
> 
> Local fishermen make small stone shelters which the soft shell crabs climb into, they then collect the crabs for bait.
> 
> The banks are wet, slippery and dangerous  i stay away from  the river and used to do most of my fishing from local beaches but i havent fished for a couple of years. I have a good friend who fishes with rod and line commercialy for bass....he gives me them for free but i have to pay for the lovely lobsters.



I am a Carp fisherman myself annual 1 week fishing trip next month, 3 old and very grumpy men in a lodge fishing all day and drinking by night!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 9, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> You get them type of drivers everywhere you go these days lol,everyone appears to be in a hurry a lot now and then you have several van drivers driving as if they're in a GTR or something.
> I had a little blue Mazda2 which i have replaced for a Toyota GT86 back in November and i am going to avoid London like a plague.



Speaking of GTR's, Heres one (or at least an R35) This isnt my video of course. 










I havent started up a channel to upload cycling stuff on yet. I was very against camering up in the first place as I believe it aggravates and antagonises drivers a lot more but there are a lot of drivers who will actually think twice about being an absolute c**t, Running you over/down/off the road or getting out of their vehicle and physically attacking you if they know their being recorded. I can take all the verbal abuse - Ive had plenty of it and it doesnt bother me at all but if he hit and run's me after we have our little shouty match about him being a bad driver then im going to need all the evidence i can get.

but the problem is, Police are incompetent as well and most of the time even though there is strong evidence against someone who did a hit and run on you. The police 99% of the time arent interested because there was no death by dangerous driving caused -- This is quite a big topic among the cycling community at the moment. 

Heres an prime example










If you follow this guys update videos regarding the case, it draws a pretty appalling picture of the Justice System from a cyclist's position who was involved in a hit & run. Basically, cyclist's are all treated as second class citizens.




CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> It is a tidal estuary with a bass hatchery at its entrance to the bay. Salmon and Sewin are caught here. When the tide and season is right clouds of fish swarm upstream, quite a sight.
> 
> Local fishermen make small stone shelters which the soft shell crabs climb into, they then collect the crabs for bait.
> 
> The banks are wet, slippery and dangerous  i stay away from  the river and used to do most of my fishing from local beaches but i havent fished for a couple of years. I have a good friend who fishes with rod and line commercialy for bass....he gives me them for free but i have to pay for the lovely lobsters.




Sea bass is delicious wrapped in tin foil, seasoned with a little salt, pepper and a squeeze of lemon and slow cooked in the oven. How much is he selling the lobsters for?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 9, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> I am a Carp fisherman myself annual 1 week fishing trip next month, 3 old and very grumpy men in a lodge fishing all day and drinking by night!




I used to do a lot more carp fishing myself - I think my PB was 25lb from the local reservoirs around my area. I used to do pike fishing almost every weekend too at one point, catching them up the River Lea. I dont think i pulled bigger than an 18lb pike though.

Every so often me and my dad head down southend for a little dabble of sea fishing. Though Ive been saying that since i got the bike id like to kit myself up with some lighter gear and cycle up and down the river lea doing a little lure fishing for pike & whatever else that lurks under those murky waters.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 9, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> I am a Carp fisherman myself annual 1 week fishing trip next month, 3 old and very grumpy men in a lodge fishing all day and drinking by night!



You definitely need the right company and strong booze for carp fishing, and you need to take food. Plentiful mackerel and foraging on the shore usually gives us a meal in the summer...great fun for the kids too. Nice big mussels at lowtide then mackerel or a bass if you are lucky.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Sea bass is delicious wrapped in tin foil, seasoned with a little salt, pepper and a squeeze of lemon and slow cooked in the oven. How much is he selling the lobsters for?



Spot on with the recipe.

The last lobster we had was last autumn for our 23rd wedding anniversary, live from the seawater tank i helped him install in his garden. It was big enough for 4 of us to feast on and enough for a taster for some friends.  It only had one claw so he couldnt easily sell it to a restaurant even though it was huge.
My pals' elderly fishing partner told him it was about 60 years old. I think my daughter took some pics before i started chasing her with it.

I paid £25.00.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 9, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I paid £25.00.



I think Aldi or Lidl are doing lobsters for £3.99 now. Only down side is they aint very big and they come frozen. Fresh is always better!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 9, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think Aldi or Lidl are doing lobsters for £3.99 now. Only down side is they aint very big and they come frozen. Fresh is always better!



They dont compare.

We had to borrow a bigger pan to cook the last  one, i just measured ours......30cm across by 12 cm tall and it wouldnt fit in when it was curled up..... a real monster from the deep.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 9, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> They dont compare.
> 
> We had to borrow a bigger pan to cook the last  one, i just measured ours......30cm across by 12 cm tall and it wouldnt fit in when it was curled up..... a real monster from the deep.



I bet it went down well with a glass of wine though


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 9, 2016)

all i can say was Jane Mansfield at that meal ?????


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 9, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> all i can say was Jane Mansfield at that meal ?????




i havent heard that for 32 years, not their best but very funny. And no, she wasnt there.

She was however born in a district called Bryn Mawr in America which is named after a Welsh town.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bryn_Mawr,_Pennsylvania


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 9, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Speaking of GTR's, Heres one (or at least an R35) This isnt my video of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People these days are just too busy not paying attention to the road at all and focusing on either on their phone or fiddling about too much,i'm thinking of getting a dash cam myself as i always get idiots on the road when im driving.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 9, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> People these days are just too busy not paying attention to the road at all and focusing on either on their phone or fiddling about too much,i'm thinking of getting a dash cam myself as i always get idiots on the road when im driving.



Speak to your insurance company too. Some of them will offer you a slight discount if you let them know youre using a dashcam. One guy had 15% off while my friends company (i cant remember who he's with....) only offered him 5%


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 10, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Speak to your insurance company too. Some of them will offer you a slight discount if you let them know youre using a dashcam. One guy had 15% off while my friends company (i cant remember who he's with....) only offered him 5%



Yeah i heard about that,the trouble i have is trying figure out how to route the power adapter from the 12V cigarette from within the glovebox around the car without ruining the interior or major modifications to the camera which will be attached on top of the rear view mirror.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 10, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Yeah i heard about that,the trouble i have is trying figure out how to route the power adapter from the 12V cigarette from within the glovebox around the car without ruining the interior or major modifications to the camera which will be attached on top of the rear view mirror.




Come to me. Im quite good with a set of wire cutters and soldering iron

@RCoon


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 11, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Come to me. Im quite good with a set of wire cutters and soldering iron
> 
> @RCoon


Thanks for offer freedom but London is a bit of a journey xD


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 11, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Thanks for offer freedom but London is a bit of a journey xD




You get your ass here and come fight me bro..... 

Then we'll go have a pint of something afterwards. Invite some TPU folk as well


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 11, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> You get your ass here and come fight me bro.....
> 
> Then we'll go have a pint of something afterwards. Invite some TPU folk as well



Lol maybe if its not central london..i don't quite fancy driving london in my car haha.


----------



## R00kie (Mar 11, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> You get your ass here and come fight me bro.....
> 
> Then we'll go have a pint of something afterwards. Invite some TPU folk as well



I might be tempted as well 

btw @kurosagi01 I live around your area, it's not only that the people on the road are twats, the roads themselves are terrible


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 11, 2016)

gdallsk said:


> I might be tempted as well
> 
> btw @kurosagi01 I live around your area, it's not only that the people on the road are twats, the roads themselves are terrible




Its alright. You can go halfsies on fuel costs with @kurosagi01


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 12, 2016)

If any fellow UK TPUer's have any GPU's spare/lying around etc then help a brother out, dipshit here managed to rip 3 caps off (including some of the outer PCB plastic type coating which was stuck to one of the caps) whilst removing the cooler... just please don't ask, the less said about it the better.....

So I need an interim GPU until I can grab another 290/x or equivalent in about a months time, cheap as poss as long as it's marginally better than the intel HD 4000....

FS thread:

Incidentally I have been playing around with the HD 4000 today and it runs COD 4 maxed 1080p between 30-40FPS even  ran metro 2033 on low settings though had to turn down the res to 800x600, runs l4d2 perfectly though at 60fps 720p


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 12, 2016)

Loan you a hd 5770 ( if borrow you pay postage both ways ? )


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 12, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Loan you a hd 5770 ( if borrow you pay postage both ways ? )



I was looking to buy something cheap but better than the intel HD 4000 though if you would be willing to do that it would be very much appreciated, as it happens though, I think I might have snagged a 290x on eBay for £165 and even though I wasn't planning on buying a card just yet couldn't resist at that price. Will have to work out if I can actually afford it this week and if I can do it then there'll be no need for me to use something else in the interim though just means money will be tighter than I'd like for the next couple of weeks.... being broke sucks  

So with that can I come back to you Monday/Tuesday when I will know if my finances can stretch to get that card now or if I have to wait a few weeks as I was anticipating anyway?


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 12, 2016)

no problem its one of a pair i have in my I7 860 (crossfired )Spare 3rd Rig


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 12, 2016)

I remember when they came out, I had 2x 5770's Xfired, it was a very good budget setup that came close to 5870 performance at the time


----------



## Finners (Mar 12, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I was looking to buy something cheap but better than the intel HD 4000 though if you would be willing to do that it would be very much appreciated, as it happens though, I think I might have snagged a 290x on eBay for £165 and even though I wasn't planning on buying a card just yet couldn't resist at that price. Will have to work out if I can actually afford it this week and if I can do it then there'll be no need for me to use something else in the interim though just means money will be tighter than I'd like for the next couple of weeks.... being broke sucks
> 
> So with that can I come back to you Monday/Tuesday when I will know if my finances can stretch to get that card now or if I have to wait a few weeks as I was anticipating anyway?



Paypal do credit now 0% for 4 months when you spend more than £150, Haven't used it myself by seems like it could come in handy.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 12, 2016)

Finners said:


> Paypal do credit now 0% for 4 months when you spend more than £150, Haven't used it myself by seems like it could come in handy.



Cant seem to find any option for that? though that would be nice...


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 12, 2016)

*Buy now and pay later with PayPal virtual credit online*

https://www.*paypal*.com/uk/webapps/mpp/*paypal*-virtual-*credit*
_PayPal Credit_ is the convenient way to pay virtually anywhere PayPal is accepted. 0% credit for 4 months on all purchases over £150. Representative APR ...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 14, 2016)

gdallsk said:


> I might be tempted as well
> 
> btw @kurosagi01 I live around your area, it's not only that the people on the road are twats, the roads themselves are terrible



Yep the roads are indeed terrible i agree. xD
Lol Freedom London is just a plague city for outsiders.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 14, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Yep the roads are indeed terrible i agree. xD
> Lol Freedom London is just a plague city for outsiders.




you say this but your parents arrived here in this country on a banana boat some 20-40years ago?

Stop hatin - Come down to london, We have kebabs


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 14, 2016)

@kurosagi01



FreedomEclipse said:


> Stop hatin - Come down to london, We have kebabs





come to Wales, we have fresh air.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 14, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @kurosagi01
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 fixed


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 14, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> fixed






None of the sheep are "fresh" where do you think the mutton comes from for all the kebabs?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 14, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> None of the sheep are "fresh" where do you think the mutton comes from for all the kebabs?



not my problem I mostly have a Chicken Shish with salad or rice (yay for the healthier option!) when i go to my local kebab shop. fuck knows what sort of shit they put inside the actual kebabs - a tonne of fat and horse meat perhaps?


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 14, 2016)

I Bring you The Welsh Travel Agent and Customers


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 14, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Chicken Shish



As Londons pigeon population goes down the price of  chicken shish goes up.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 14, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> As Londons pigeon population goes down the price of chicken shish goes up.



EU competition and Free market Rules now Allow Boris (  Donalds love Child ) to Import Seagulls to Replace Chicken( pigeon ) to maintain price and "Quality"


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 14, 2016)

I did go to Wales few weeks ago actually and the scenery and air is a lot fresher than England  LOL arrive on a banana..London is still car unfriendly no matter what,i'll go if its outskirts of central london and roads are more reasonable then perhaps i would do a trip but if the roads are full of cracks and pot holes,d*ck drivers and narrow roads..nah keep me out of it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 14, 2016)

Mmmm kentucky fried seagull


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 14, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> I did go to Wales few weeks ago actually and the scenery and air is a lot fresher than England  LOL arrive on a banana..London is still car unfriendly no matter what,i'll go if its outskirts of central london and roads are more reasonable then perhaps i would do a trip but if the roads are full of cracks and pot holes,d*ck drivers and narrow roads..nah keep me out of it.



Not man enough to bring your Tokyo Drift car down to London?


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 14, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not man enough to bring your Tokyo Drift car down to London?



Northerner in Car v Southerner on Tredder I sense a competition here
Heavy metal Muscle and Studded leather v Soft Flesh in Lycra

Can i watch  Ps i will bring a phone so i can call the Street Cleaners and Ambulance


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 14, 2016)

You could borrow a "Sheep Worrier" like this one.

Just promise not to tear it up round the Cenotaph like those twats from Top Gear.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 14, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not man enough to bring your Tokyo Drift car down to London?



Nope i'm not man enough to drive my Tokyo Drift car down to London as i'm too scared to face crazy van drivers with their 2016 vans but drive it as its 20 years old rusty van.


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> You could borrow a "Sheep Worrier" like this one.
> 
> Just promise not to tear it up round the Cenotaph like those twats from Top Gear.



Do like me some Rally action.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 14, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Northerner in Car v Southerner on Tredder I sense a competition here
> Heavy metal Muscle and Studded leather v Soft Flesh in Lycra
> 
> Can i watch  Ps i will bring a phone so i can call the Street Cleaners and Ambulance



So you think i wear lycra?


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 14, 2016)

Rumor has it one is your Road outfit (Zebra Crossing style) and the other is your Paint ball Kit


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 14, 2016)

On the topic of alcohol, I got a bottle of Penderyn a little while ago. It's real nice and a little different, which I enjoy because I like to try new things. At first, it was a little difficult to take in coming from the Glenfiddich but I am used to it now.

true aur cymru like my welsh friend said it would be. Quite nice.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 14, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> On the topic of alcohol, I got a bottle of Penderyn a little while ago. It's real nice and a little different, which I enjoy because I like to try new things. At first, it was a little difficult to take in coming from the Glenfiddich but I am used to it now.
> 
> true aur cymru like my welsh friend said it would be. Quite nice.




I recommended Penderyn a while back.......its lovely stuff.


Iechyd Da........Good Health....


----------



## scevism (Mar 14, 2016)

Hello all im from Southampton. I like cider, Tea, Women, And Computers.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 14, 2016)

I had a visitor the other day who does battle reenactments in local castles, so i dragged these out for him to tell me about. They are wooden and beautifully handpainted, each has a wooden stand which shows the regiment.

He suggested they would have been used in battle planning so a large group could see them from a distance out in the field.

I think they he is wrong and they were only ever meant to be  an interesting ornament.

Anyone seen anything like them before?


----------



## scevism (Mar 14, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I had a visitor the other day who does battle reenactments in local castles, so i dragged these out for him to tell me about. They are wooden and beautifully handpainted, each has a wooden stand which shows the regiment.
> 
> He suggested they would have been used in battle planning so a large group could see them from a distance out in the field.
> 
> ...



Are there any manufacture marks on them? Do look well old


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 14, 2016)

The backs are all plain


 



and i have just found a signature



 

i think i will have to take them somewhere and get a proper appraisal, they certainly have a professional look to them....not paint by numbers.


----------



## scevism (Mar 14, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The backs are all plain
> View attachment 72894
> 
> 
> ...


I know it's defo worth a 2nd look. I did think of this tho.


----------



## scevism (Mar 14, 2016)

Anyway worth checking them out send the pictures to auction antiques sites see what they say. Good that you have a signature tho.
Goodluck mate.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 14, 2016)

scevism said:


> Anyway worth checking them out send the pictures to auction antiques sites see what they say. Good that you have a signature tho.
> Goodluck mate.




They can wait............i have had them for over 30 years.

You definitely wont see me standing in a line for Antiques Roadshow.....


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 14, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> You definitely wont see me standing in a line for Antiques Roadshow.....



Its only fear of them mistaking you for the article to be Evaluated

Ps i was once Evaluated and Valued    Her Dad said "" he is a worthless piece of shit  and i would not piss on him" "


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 14, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Ps i was once Evaluated and Valued Her Dad said "" he is a worthless piece of shit and i would not piss on him" "




Dumped by her Dad........


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 15, 2016)

we need to change the thread title to something more British. Something like the lines of _"you fooking wot mate..."_ clubhouse. A very British sentiment that many brits value and honor as much as the Queen herself.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 15, 2016)

na that might offend our vistors and Alien residents that post here





we don't wish to offend our overlords to be ( beware Trump might be the next Alien president )


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 24, 2016)

Only on Three can their 4G service be slower than their 3G+ (HSDPA or '3.5G' As Three like to call it)

Thank god i dont pay them more than £16 per month otherwise id be a complete numpty


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 24, 2016)

Aliens in the UK?? How is that possible lol and O2 has the best coverage for 4G in my opinion but damn are they ripping people off nowadays..After this year im ending my contract and go back to normal monthly payment of less than £20 and not pay £32 a month again.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 24, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> A very British sentiment that many brits value and honor as much as the Queen herself.



American spellcheck?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 24, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> American spellcheck?




Google Chrome


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 24, 2016)

Well..what is everyone plan for the Easter weekend? Anyone going to be watching Batman get wrecked by Superman?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 24, 2016)

Kids have started holidays and i have been told i must finish decorating in time for my sons 17th birthday next week....i think i am on track........


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 24, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well..what is everyone plan for the Easter weekend? Anyone going to be watching Batman get wrecked by Superman?



Working. Gotta pick up that double money


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 24, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Working. Gotta pick up that double money


Luckily i don't have to work for my parents this weekend lol..kinda gutted that i don't have a SLI motherboard,if i didn't need buy new tyres i might of considered buying another GTX970 with 240gb sdd from scan.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 24, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Luckily i don't have to work for my parents this weekend lol..kinda gutted that i don't have a SLI motherboard,if i didn't need buy new tyres i might of considered buying another GTX970 with 240gb sdd from scan.




Your parents run a takeaway? How stereotypical of them


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 24, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Your parents run a takeaway? How stereotypical of them


Of course they run a takeaway haha,a mobile take away in fact we drive a van and park up in our usual spot,people come and order or phone up,order and collect their food and been doing it for 30 years now i believe.
I do believe my parents generation are the last breed before the UK started seeing loads of freshies from China studying in the UK.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 24, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Of course they run a takeaway haha,a mobile take away in fact we drive a van and park up in our usual spot,people come and order or phone up,order and collect their food and been doing it for 30 years now i believe.
> I do believe my parents generation are the last breed before the UK started seeing loads of freshies from China studying in the UK.



Do you do deliverys Tokyo drift style?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 24, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Do you do deliverys Tokyo drift style?


Don't do deliveries lol you come and collect it in the rain,boiling summer,cold and snow if you want our food sir.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 24, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Don't do deliveries lol you come and collect it in the rain,boiling summer,cold and snow if you want our food sir.




Whats the location?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 25, 2016)

In desperate need of a budget GPU (up to £50) let me know what you have ppl as my fs thread got no love


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 25, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> In desperate need of a budget GPU (up to £50) let me know what you have ppl as my fs thread got no love




Probably no help but i have an old 7800GT lying around somewhere that you can have for postage if it comes to it


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 25, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Probably no help but i have an old 7800GT lying around somewhere that you can have for postage if it comes to it



Thanks man, if I didn't have igp that might help tho I fear even my Intel HD graphics would be better than that, appreciate the offer tho


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 30, 2016)

I actually choked on my tea after seeing this!



Spoiler


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 30, 2016)

@FreedomEclipse 





*The Cyclevision helmet (pictured) has two micro HD cameras and can even stream the footage to a phone mounted on the handlebars via Wi-Fi. Footage captured by the cameras is recorded on 4.5-hour 'continuous overwriting loop' which is stored on a 32GB SD card. But the firm offers an upgrade to 256GB

http://www.bikeradar.com/commuting/...with-integrated-front-and-rear-cameras-46708/*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 30, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @FreedomEclipse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



neat idea!

::EDIT::

I already have a Go Pro and an SJcam M10+ though so this helmet is a bit useless for me. 
Weight also becomes an issue with helmet cameras thats why i moved my gopro from my helmet to my handlebar.

People seem to behave more when they know they are being recorded but a few drivers ive come across absolutely dont care. I had a cab driver tailgating, flashing his lights and honking at me the other day and i was doing 17-20mph in the bus lane. He could have easily pulled out of the bus lane and overtaken me but he decided he wanted to be a cunt when he saw me constantly looking over my shoulder to see (A) how close he was to me & (B) why the hell he was flashing at me and keeping his high beams on.

He eventually did pull out and over take me though


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 30, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I had a cab driver tailgating, flashing his lights and honking at me the other day and i was doing 17-20mph in the bus lane. He could have easily pulled out of the bus lane and overtaken me but he decided he wanted to be a cunt when he saw me constantly looking over my shoulder to see (A) how close he was to me & (B) why the hell he was flashing at me and keeping his high beams on.








Possibly because he could see your Skivvies like this  or worse you might be riding commando style and you were in fact blinding him  with a Half moon...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 31, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Possibly because he could see your Skivvies like this  or worse you might be riding commando style and you were in fact blinding him  with a Half moon...




I should edit the video and upload it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 1, 2016)

Sitting in a pub sipping on a nice McCallan. Its noisy as fuck and it cost almost £10 for a double but damn this tastes good!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 1, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Sitting in a pub sipping on a nice McCallan. Its noisy as fuck and it cost almost £10 for a double but damn this tastes good!




Sitting in the conservatory puffing on a smoke. Volume is just right, cost a few pence, tastes of menthol cos i used the wrong filter.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 1, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Sitting in a pub sipping on a nice McCallan.



Ah the Famous McCallen    10 yr Old  SMOooooth heaven

Your lucky to find a Pub that Sells That   Treasure the experience 
( if it ain't 100 proof you don't drink it you just gargle and wash your teeth with it )


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 1, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Ah the Famous McCallen    10 yr Old  SMOooooth heaven
> 
> Your lucky to find a Pub that Sells That   Treasure the experience
> ( if it ain't 100 proof you don't drink it you just gargle and wash your teeth with it )




Its the McCallan Gold. 

I tried to nab me some cheap during a Amazon lightning deal but it was all gone before the offer went up for non prime members


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 3, 2016)

Dam inflation
new thruppance piece


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 3, 2016)

Released over Easter

*150 years since author Beatrix Potter was born*






Face value.........50p, 
selling for in excess of £20 on eBay.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 3, 2016)

Look........no helmets.

UK's first all-female stunt display group


----------



## qubit (Apr 3, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Look........no helmets.
> 
> UK's first all-female stunt display group


Man that looks risky. They were pretty, too.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 3, 2016)

qubit said:


> Man that looks risky. They were pretty, too.




Reminds me of a cycling joke from my childhood,


" Look Mum, no hands"

"Look Mum, no teeth"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 4, 2016)

you know your life is truely boring when youre arguing with some smacktard on the internet about the difference between a French & a Canadian French accent when they are speaking English. "Oh I know what French sounds like, Im from Quebec...." YES!!! but when you speak ENGLISH you speak in an american accent!! 'Real' French people from France, speak with a FRENCH accent when they speak English....


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 4, 2016)

funny thing the french quebec nationalist think they are french  and not canadian


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 4, 2016)

the whole argument spawned from this video...










And I'm like..... If these people are French, then im Korean (Im actually Chinese but you get the picture)

These motherfuckers aint 'French' - They're 'FRENCH *CANADIAN*'. 

I have no idea why, I just got so damn annoyed with it.....


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 4, 2016)

They ( the Yanks ) Called them ( The French ) Cheese eating Surrender monkeys 
( nice turn of phrase tho )
well if they were eating American Cheese they would have to surrender from a Toilet

Cheese is something you cut slice grate or break off by hand
you don't get Aerosol or tube squeesable cheese


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 4, 2016)

In the bus stations in Jamaica local kids sell cheese biscuits with a cheese filling, they shout

"cheese on cheese"


I like cheese.....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 5, 2016)

Managed to nab myself so Laphroaig Quarter Cask for £25. I honestly hope that my whisky collection will be worth something some day as i hardly ever drink the stuff - I just keep buying it!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 6, 2016)

I really didnt want to read this news about the proposed Circuit of Wales.

http://www.southwalesargus.co.uk/ne..._could_collapse_in_48_hours_after_row_erupts/


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 7, 2016)

So I have just came home from the hospital and I'm glad to announce I am the father of a beautiful bouncing baby girl who came into the world at 10.44pm on Wednesday 6th April!!!!

I can safely say I am done with having children this is my 2nd biological child though with my partners 2 boys we have 4 between us and being a girl out of 3 boys has put the icing on the cake... someone hand me the scissors so I can do the snip myself lol

She has already proved to be a feisty little bugger as she was due on Sunday 27th march and has persisted on waiting this long to show her face whilst putting my ever so patient partner through all kinds of turmoil.... heavily pregnant women are not fun to be around... period!

She has already set the precedent by refusing to come when she should have been long out and I fear she will turn my lovely dark brown locks of hair a horrid whitey-grey colour in no time with her diva like ways, but I feel like my legacy is complete now, let them go into the world find themselves


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 7, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> So I have just came home from the hospital and I'm glad to announce I am the father of a beautiful bouncing baby girl who came into the world at 10.44pm on Wednesday 6th April!!!!
> 
> I can safely say I am done with having children this is my 2nd biological child though with my partners 2 boys we have 4 between us and being a girl out of 3 boys has put the icing on the cake... someone hand me the scissors so I can do the snip myself lol
> 
> ...




P.S newborns look so weird and wrinkly lol she looks like a little troll 

She looks a lot better now she has dried off and isn't so purple and troll looking.... lol


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 7, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> So I have just came home from the hospital and I'm glad to announce I am the father of a beautiful bouncing baby girl who came into the world at 10.44pm on Wednesday 6th April!!!!
> 
> I can safely say I am done with having children this is my 2nd biological child though with my partners 2 boys we have 4 between us and being a girl out of 3 boys has put the icing on the cake... someone hand me the scissors so I can do the snip myself lol
> 
> ...


wow
gz. good health to the baby and to her mother.
fun times ahead for you.
now you should make hunt your new hobby and buy yourself new t-shirt


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 7, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> So I have just came home from the hospital and I'm glad to announce I am the father of a beautiful bouncing baby girl who came into the world at 10.44pm on Wednesday 6th April!!!!
> 
> I can safely say I am done with having children this is my 2nd biological child though with my partners 2 boys we have 4 between us and being a girl out of 3 boys has put the icing on the cake... someone hand me the scissors so I can do the snip myself lol
> 
> ...



Congrats! 

Does she have a name yet?


----------



## RCoon (Apr 7, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> So I have just came home from the hospital and I'm glad to announce I am the father of a beautiful bouncing baby girl who came into the world at 10.44pm on Wednesday 6th April!!!!
> 
> I can safely say I am done with having children this is my 2nd biological child though with my partners 2 boys we have 4 between us and being a girl out of 3 boys has put the icing on the cake... someone hand me the scissors so I can do the snip myself lol
> 
> ...



Time to child-proof the house?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 7, 2016)

@NdMk2o1o 

Many congratulations to you and yours.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 7, 2016)

@NdMk2o1o
congratulations on your new arrival
may you have a few years of pleasure before the worrys of being a father to a girl hit you

Your Future Son in law is out there Somewhere


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks all, means a lot  finally home with mum and baby and all is well, now the real fun commences 

And @dorsetknob no boys will be coming near my daughter.... EVER 

@FreedomEclipse Ellie-Mae


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 7, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> no boys will be coming near my daughter.... EVER



thats the spirit....I am exactly the same with my daughter.

Good to hear you are safely home. Done a nappy yet?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 7, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> thats the spirit....I am exactly the same with my daughter.
> 
> Good to hear you are safely home. Done a nappy yet?


They moved mum and baby onto a ward after delivery and I wasn't allowed to stay so I went home, I didn't have to deal with the icky black tar looking first ones


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 7, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> They moved mum and baby onto a ward after delivery and I wasn't allowed to stay so I went home, I didn't have to deal with the icky black tar looking first ones




Thanks for that, i am just about to have curry....or maybe not now.......


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 7, 2016)

Real Cigar or e cigar or bottle of special Alcohol for you
don't forget flowers and chocolates for your wife   OR YOUR ASS IS TOAST


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 7, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Real Cigar or e cigar or bottle of special Alcohol for you
> don't forget flowers and chocolates for your wife   OR YOUR ASS IS TOAST



Oh she already deserves that's on a daily basis for putting up with me 



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Thanks for that, i am just about to have curry....or maybe not now.......



Oh man, as a parent that can't put you off, once you have kids conversations about poo and other bodily functions become just as normal as talking about how your days been, what's on TV etc, man up  (but seriously.... I will eat your curry if you don't want it, the hotter the better  )


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 9, 2016)

I dont believe it !!!

I found an NHS dentist.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 9, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I dont believe it !!!
> 
> I found an NHS dentist.




Its a scam! If your teeth needed rearranging, i could have helped with that.

All i need is some brass knuckles or a hammer


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 9, 2016)

My teeth are ok as it happens but since i cant drive any more my regular dentist takes about 3.5  hours (about 60 miles) round trip by bus and train, this one is 6 miles away and my wife can go there too.

Smiles all round.......... +


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 9, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> My teeth are ok as it happens but since i cant drive any more my regular dentist takes about 3.5  hours (about 60 miles) round trip by bus and train, this one is 6 miles away and my wife can go there too.
> 
> Smiles all round.......... +




Only 6 miles? I can do 7.6miles in 32mins on my bike

Get on yer bike!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 9, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Only 6 miles? I can do 7.6miles in 32mins on my bike
> 
> Get on yer bike!



On these roads? Not a hope. Blind bends, lumps and tumps everywhere, then a dual carriageway. One bus from the top of the road will do for me ta.

I really cant see my Wife on the back of a tandem, i bet she would be "feet up" enjoying the view anyway.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 9, 2016)

Rickshaw!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 9, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Rickshaw!




Marvellous.

if you can get here at 10.00 on friday we should be there in plenty of time.


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 9, 2016)

Does anyone know a good place to buy keyboards (other than the ol' A) in the UK? Only place I know of is Amazon.

Thinking of getting a FC660C or HHKB Pro 2 as my first Topre board.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 9, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Marvellous.
> 
> if you can get here at 10.00 on friday we should be there in plenty of time.




@kurosagi01 could Tokyo drift you there in 10 seconds flat


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 9, 2016)

Carfull the welsh women have personal site to site aerial Transport
They ac  tualy inspired the development of the Harrier jump jet


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 9, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @kurosagi01 could Tokyo drift you there in 10 seconds flat



only if its in this


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 9, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> Does anyone know a good place to buy keyboards (other than the ol' A) in the UK? Only place I know of is Amazon.
> 
> Thinking of getting a FC660C or HHKB Pro 2 as my first Topre board.



Gosh we here in the 51st US State are so poorly served for computer parts
No newegg few Best Buy  only Amazon

ps you could try Scan at https://www.*scan*.*co*.*uk*/
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/

PPS you had best avoid Ebuyer like the Plauge or a pox ridden whore


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 9, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> only if its in this




Ford cortina comes to mind


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 11, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> only if its in this



Whats wrong with GT86 drifting


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 11, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Whats wrong with GT86 drifting




Good call.

Wait a couple of hours though , there a big high tide this morning so the road is closed for about 2 hours.



Yesterday


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 11, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Good call.
> 
> Wait a couple of hours though , there a big high tide this morning so the road is closed for about 2 hours.
> 
> ...



Tide?? Easy...ill fit a jet propeller on the 86 and turn it into a hover86.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 11, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Tide?? Easy...ill fit a jet propeller on the 86 and turn it into a hover86.




Probably flip over,  catch fire and become the flambe86


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 11, 2016)

Top Gears old Transit is probably for sale (hovertransit)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 11, 2016)

This morning....i think they need bigger signs


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2016)

So i covered an extra shift yesterday when it was supposed to be my day off.... Since its already 4.14pm (at time of posting) I cant help but feel cheated as Im back to work again tomorrow. Its like having 7days of holiday cut to just 2 days. All your plans just go to shit


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 13, 2016)

Rt Hon George Osborne MP
The current Chancellor of the Exchequer Thanks you for the Extra tax he can remove from your pocket it will be generously forward to
EU Dept of we Screwu
Brussels
EU.

PS no Rebates as its against the Scroungers EU Charter


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 14, 2016)

little free game for times of idleness.


http://arsebishop.com/


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 14, 2016)

http://www.blakes7online.com/news.php?readmore=219


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 14, 2016)

RIP Gareth Thomas
Star of Blakes 7


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 14, 2016)

I thought i would varnish these floorboards, seems the dog didnt like it.

The boards are only 2" which is why the hairs look massive.

 

Totally stuck, its all going to have to come off.....


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 14, 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gigabyte-...176659?hash=item3d177e94d3:g:s~kAAOSw3mpXD8Aq

Guys whats the deal with the heatsinks on these 280x's this guy is selling, thinking about grabbing one but am not sure that could happen if they were stored as he said in a dry cupboard properly boxed etc.....


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 14, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gigabyte-...176659?hash=item3d177e94d3:g:s~kAAOSw3mpXD8Aq
> 
> Guys whats the deal with the heatsinks on these 280x's this guy is selling, thinking about grabbing one but am not sure that could happen if they were stored as he said in a dry cupboard properly boxed etc.....


i'd stay away from this card. doesnt look properly handled and @Mussels has quite a story with 2x gb 280xs.
my 290x is fine but i dont think you will find one for under 100


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 14, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gigabyte-...176659?hash=item3d177e94d3:g:s~kAAOSw3mpXD8Aq
> 
> Guys whats the deal with the heatsinks on these 280x's this guy is selling, thinking about grabbing one but am not sure that could happen if they were stored as he said in a dry cupboard properly boxed etc.....



Not proper if you ask me.  Ignoring the white stuff (electrolyte oxidation of some form, aluminium/nickel?) there's also other darker corrosion spots.  Plus the back of the PCB by the VRM brace looks darkened, probably from excess heat, with some spread to the PCB.  I wouldn't touch - they look like a bad rental car that's had the arse pumped out of it.  Maybe used for mining in their glory days?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 14, 2016)

Always the same old saying if it looks too good to be true it is...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 15, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Not proper if you ask me.  Ignoring the white stuff (electrolyte oxidation of some form, aluminium/nickel?) there's also other darker corrosion spots.  Plus the back of the PCB by the VRM brace looks darkened, probably from excess heat, with some spread to the PCB.  I wouldn't touch - they look like a bad rental car that's had the arse pumped out of it.  Maybe used for mining in their glory days?



Thanks, I didn't see that upon my first inspection of the photos and this guy is definitely not being honest about how these have been used, I have bought one for £120 delivered here: I would have preferred for another 290 or even a 290x however I just can't stretch to that atm


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 16, 2016)

@Drone
Rare Footage of the Irish Space Program








comic genius born this day in 1918


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 16, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> @Drone
> Rare Footage of the Irish Space Program
> 
> 
> ...



great stuff


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 16, 2016)

EU Referendum Time Soon
Time for A party Political broadcast on Behalf of


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 20, 2016)

Preparing for two 70mile london to brighton rides & a 120mile ride to Dunwich coming up starting from next month.

£1500 carbon fiber bike







Meets handmade £300 wheels - These should be arriving later today


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 20, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Preparing for two 70mile london to brighton rides & a 120mile ride to Dunwich coming up starting from next month.
> 
> £1500 carbon fiber bike
> 
> ...




WoW.
Be careful out there.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 20, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> WoW.
> Be careful out there.



Its a night event so there shouldnt be too much traffic on the roads. In any case, bike is insured


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 20, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its a night event so there shouldnt be too much traffic on the roads. In any case, bike is insured


Are you insured though??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 20, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Are you insured though??



Yep, 3rd party


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 20, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yep, 3rd party



Bought from the machine in the pubs Toilet ???   Insurance against 3rd Partys


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 20, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Bought from the machine in the pubs Toilet ???   Insurance against 3rd Partys




Id gladly exchange my bucket full of lonely tears to be able to carry on crying into one of these new fangled things. but yes - Liability insurance, that way when i slap a guys vehicle because hes too close and he tries to run me off the road before getting out and trying to assault me and trying to put in an insurance claim that i damaged his vehicle - I have legal support that tells his insurance to tell him that it wasnt me, and if he insists then I will fight it in court.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday Lily butt May you reign for a few more years so you Piss off your First born





Gawd Save the Queen   Pic curtsy of @FreedomEclipse
Royal honours coming for you 



Spoiler:


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 23, 2016)

Its st georges Day
Couple of Stiring songs


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 23, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


>




The shot of Andrew at the end wrecks it.

Here are some pics of a banner we found in our loft.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 27, 2016)

@RCoon


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 3, 2016)

@RCoon

Not you is this?







And sauce


----------



## RCoon (May 4, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @RCoon



If I remember, it was drunk on cider right?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 4, 2016)

RCoon said:


> If I remember, it was drunk on cider right?




I think it was beer


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 4, 2016)

BABS, 90 years on. A celebration of Parry Thomas’s 1926 land speed record, Pendine Sands, Wales.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 4, 2016)

Donald Trump will be the first Alien President of the United federation of Planet (s)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 5, 2016)

Welsh weather alerts are becoming user friendly


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 7, 2016)

i have made a video warning of the perils of poor sign reading skills.


I gave help by means of advice ....i had a good laugh with the woman sitting next to me, her husband was one of the heroes who went in.












Part 2 is shorter and my comments are funnier  












@jboydgolfer  this is what i msgd you about earlier, the BMW managed to drive out though there was a lot of water pouring out of it


----------



## dorsetknob (May 7, 2016)

15 min later and just in camera shot






When the tide went out they found a dead traffic warden


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 7, 2016)

yeah.........the Aquamobile Association recovery truck.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 11, 2016)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 11, 2016)




----------



## little cat (May 11, 2016)

Source :
http://www.mobipicker.com/nvidia-gtx-1080-4k-benchmarks-leaked/
GTX 1080 was overclocked


----------



## RCoon (May 11, 2016)

little cat said:


>



It's fake.


----------



## little cat (May 11, 2016)

RCoon said:


> It's fake.


Perhaps . I expect they to be nearly equal . Just found that

GTX 1080 was heavily overclocked


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 11, 2016)

Nipped out for 5mins then got caught in a torrential downpour. Bah


----------



## tabascosauz (May 11, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Nipped out for 5mins then got caught in a torrential downpour. Bah



Like a light switch eh? Always on for 5, off for 5

I remember getting swamped in a storm on my way to a lecture, way back when I was still struggling to get used to British weather. It was quite the storm and I could barely stay upright and the only thing on me that wasn't completely drenched was my laptop in my waterproof bag. I sat down, miserably drenched, and a few minutes later a friend walks in, completely dry and happy as ever. He had come from the other direction and left just 5 minutes after I did, and sure enough, I looked outside and saw that the sun was out. Needless to say I was not in a very good mood for the rest of the day, but then it happened three more times after that and I just stopped giving a **** about looking and feeling like I had just taken a shower with my clothes on.

e: oh and look, it's started up again. On and off. It's been like, the 7th cycle since 8am. I keep telling myself I should go and enjoy the post-rain air when it stops, then when I'm ready to leave I take one last look out the window, see that it's raining again, and sit back down and stop giving a ****. Annnnnnd it's stopped again.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 11, 2016)

It hasnt stopped. it was propah chuckin it down when i was outside then it lightened up. Still pissing down though. I was hoping to get out on the bike and test some changes as i have a london to brighton ride next week.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 11, 2016)

little cat said:


> You ve been lucky these were not nukes



ANd you dont have a UK clubhouse visa so move along


----------



## little cat (May 11, 2016)

RCoon said:


> It's fake.




Please , could You remove your post . I didnt know I had no right to post here and if i remove my posts but this one remains ,   this would lead to some misunderstanding  .  So , could You remove all my 3 posts here and this one of yours !?


----------



## RCoon (May 11, 2016)

little cat said:


> Please , could You remove your post . I didnt know I had no right to post here and if i remove my posts but this one remains ,   this would lead to some misunderstanding  .  So , could You remove all my 3 posts here and this one of yours !?



Hahaha, don't pay any mind to Freedom, he's just jerkin' your chain. As long as you're talking English and discussing Britain, you're fine. We have numerous migrants in here.

You're Bulgarian like our frequent visitor @ne6togadno right?


----------



## little cat (May 11, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Hahaha, don't pay any mind to Freedom, he's just jerkin' your chain. As long as you're talking English and discussing Britain, you're fine. We have numerous migrants in here.
> 
> You're Bulgarian like our frequent visitor @ne6togadno right?



Yes , i am a Bulgarian . Bulgaria  is a small country in Europe and now is a part of EU . A neighbor of   Greece .


----------



## RCoon (May 11, 2016)

little cat said:


> Yes , i am a Bulgarian . Bulgaria  is a small country in Europe and now is a part of EU . Close to  Greece .



I know, I've been there  Went down to visit a friend in the depths of Sofia a few years back. Very nearly got a tattoo from Inky Dragon.


----------



## little cat (May 11, 2016)

RCoon said:


> I know, I've been there  Went down to visit a friend in the depths of Sofia a few years back. Very nearly got a tattoo from Inky Dragon.



I live at Black sea . Our city is a resort . Every year we are visited by people from many countries - mainly Russia , Germany and UK .

a movie


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 11, 2016)

little cat said:


> Please , could You remove your post . I didnt know I had no right to post here and if i remove my posts but this one remains ,   this would lead to some misunderstanding  .  So , could You remove all my 3 posts here and this one of yours !?




You are welcome here but next time bring Bulgarian wine ( preferably Merlot)


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 11, 2016)

Didn't even know such thing existed for females
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-36264229


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 11, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Didn't even know such thing existed for females
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-36264229



Shes pretty fit innit m8


----------



## dorsetknob (May 11, 2016)

Yes she is
"she has a lovely chin "

and ps yes some men wear heels so don't know why she was complaining

for ref pic is from muladoshsupermarket .crap


----------



## ne6togadno (May 11, 2016)

little cat said:


> Yes , i am a Bulgarian . Bulgaria  is a small country in Europe and now is a part of EU . A neighbor of   Greece .


well well, who would guess that i'll meet fellow bulgarian in UK clubhouse. there are few other guys in the forum for which i am sure they are bulgarians too but kill me i cant recall their nicknames (i guess i am getting old)
i am from plovdiv.



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> You are welcome here but next time bring Bulgarian wine ( preferably Merlot)


@CAPSLOCKSTUCK
you prefer desert wines or you have tried only bulgarian merlot and you dont know any other


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 11, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> you prefer desert wines or you have tried only bulgarian merlot and you dont know any other




they used to be 3 quid a bottle  in Lidl, thats how i know Bulgarian wine....... 

Very tasty though from what i can remember.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 11, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> they used to be 3 quid a bottle  in Lidl, thats how i know Bulgarian wine.......
> 
> Very tasty though from what i can remember.


wines and mineral waters are among few good things bulgaria is know for.
i dont know what selection lidl marketing guys has made but if you call me next time you see wine offerings for bulgarian week i may try to recommend you some from the list.

if you havent planed your summer vacation yet i have for you an preposition you may think about http://www.starosel.com/en/
i dont have any relations to this hotel beside i've been their customer several times. i like their service and i'd gladly recommend it to anyone who's seeking quite vacation away from the crowd. prices are in local currency but rates are 1euro=1.95leva (1.94 if you sell 1.96 if you buy) fixed rate,  1GBP=2.477leva by today''s fixing - this one is floating.
if hotel doesnt offer free airport pickup i'll gladly be your driver (can take 3 adults with cases) and guide for plovdiv.

edit: bah their wine page is broken in english but you are quite good with google translate 

edit2: if you use menu bellow picture it works in english too. http://www.starosel.com/en/vinarna-2


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 12, 2016)

Well please to let you know there is a follow up to this news story http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-36272893


----------



## RCoon (May 12, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> wines and mineral waters are among few good things bulgaria is know for.
> i dont know what selection lidl marketing guys has made but if you call me next time you see wine offerings for bulgarian week i may try to recommend you some from the list.
> 
> if you havent planed your summer vacation yet i have for you an preposition you may think about http://www.starosel.com/en/
> ...



Hot damn, I'd love to head back to Bulgaria again. That said, one of my favourite wines remains the Umbrele Merlot from Romania (apologies).

How far are you from the city anyhow?


----------



## ne6togadno (May 12, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Hot damn, I'd love to head back to Bulgaria again. That said, one of my favourite wines remains the Umbrele Merlot from Romania *(apologies)*.


no need to. as russians said на вкус и цвет товарищей нет



RCoon said:


> How far are you from the city anyhow?


i live in plovdiv. west part of the city ~15 mins with bus (with traffic incuded) to the center, 30-45 min walk depending on the tempo.
hotel  i linked is about 50km N-NW from plovdiv (~1h ride with car) plovidv is 130km from sofia (int. airport - 1-1.5h depending on traffic). if you can stand with low cost flights i think ryanair have direct flight from london (you have to check exact airport) to plovdiv (airport is 15km S of the city). i am fine to go to any of those 2 air ports. flight to bourgas is ok too only if you fly to varna is a bit complicatied cause from varna to plovidv you have to cross the mountain and road is hard and time consuming for driving (~4.5-6h) event thou disntance isnt very big in numbers.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 13, 2016)

2 days of hot rods on the beach, weekend 4/5th June


free to get in, it is always ace.

http://www.vhra.co.uk/VHRA/Pendine_Sands.html


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 13, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 2 days of hot rods on the beach, weekend 4/5th June
> 
> 
> free to get in, it is always ace.
> ...



A little bit too far for my liking haha.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 13, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> A little bit too far for my liking haha.




Northampton to Pendine ...........225.8 miles 


pretty much the same distance as it is from my house to the International Space Station


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 13, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Northampton to Pendine ...........225.8 miles
> 
> 
> pretty much the same distance as it is from my house to the International Space Station



Haha 225.8 is a lot of miles for a day trip.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 13, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Haha 225.8 is a lot of miles for a day trip.



look for the positives


a) its a 2 day event
b) National Express only take 10 hours to get you there
c) it might not rain
d) gets you out of Northampton


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 13, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> look for the positives
> 
> 
> a) its a 2 day event
> ...




His beaten up Tokyo drift mitsu FTO can get him there in 5 hours on 10 tanks of gas


----------



## RCoon (May 13, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> it might not rain



Should probably strike that from the list. Let's not make promises we can't keep.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 13, 2016)

edit time


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> b) National Express only take 10 hours to get you there





FreedomEclipse said:


> His beaten up Tokyo drift mitsu FTO can get him there in 5 hours on 10 tanks of gas



National Express Breakdown Trucks only take 10 hours to get you there


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 13, 2016)

It was glorious weather last year


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 13, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> look for the positives
> 
> 
> a) its a 2 day event
> ...



Nearly 5 hour drive from Northampton to pendine Sand which isn't entirely bad and it does get me out of it but i wouldn't want drive 5 hours on my own haha.



FreedomEclipse said:


> His beaten up Tokyo drift mitsu FTO can get him there in 5 hours on 10 tanks of gas





dorsetknob said:


> edit time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Won't need 10 tanks of gas,i can get there and back home on 2 tanks of fuel.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 13, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Nearly 5 hour drive from Northampton to pendine Sand which isn't entirely bad and it does get me out of it but i wouldn't want drive 5 hours on my own haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And ld like to see you cry when you see te fuel bill


----------



## RCoon (May 13, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Won't need 10 tanks of gas,i can get there and back home on 2 tanks of fuel.



Apparently my new turbo diesel could do it on half a tank.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 13, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> And ld like to see you cry when you see te fuel bill





RCoon said:


> Apparently my new turbo diesel could do it on half a tank.


Fuel bill would be about £90-110 in total which isn't entirely bad for petrol car and lol thats diesel for you though Rcoon,im driving a petrol still.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 13, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Fuel bill would be about £90-110 in total which isn't entirely bad for petrol car and lol thats diesel for you though Rcoon,im driving a petrol still.



you still havent shown us a pic of your junker yet - all this talk. but nothing to show.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 14, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you still havent shown us a pic of your junker yet - all this talk. but nothing to show.


Fine...
Photos from car getting washed and detailed before Japfest at Silverstone:












Car at silverstone parked up with the GT86/BRZ/AE86 group:




Car on dyno run to see how much power im getting before going for tuning end of this month:
http://vid23.photobucket.com/albums/b396/shinn1667/20160423_104624_001.mp4

Car at a local car meet and yes to make it legit i am in the background wearing sunglasses.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 14, 2016)

Gorgeous.....and the cars not bad either.


----------



## RCoon (May 14, 2016)

Mine arrives on June 17th fresh from the factory


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 14, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Fine...
> Photos from car getting washed and detailed before Japfest at Silverstone:
> 
> 
> ...



Give us some engine stats.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 14, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Gorgeous.....and the cars not bad either.


Appreciate the feedback the car is my first RWD/FR i have ever driven,completely different experience and can't beat value for money for modern RWD car with low centre of gravity that matches a porsche cayman and decent economy+boot.


RCoon said:


> Mine arrives on June 17th fresh from the factory



That is a big wagon coon.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Give us some engine stats.


The car on paper is 197-200bhp with 151ftlb of torque. Performance mods wise i have done so far:
Blitz intake kit+Mishimoto Intake hose with sound generator removed.
Cobrasport catback resonated backbox+overpipe.
Changed wheels as you can see in photo and different set of tyres because the stock ones are rubbish(Prius tyres).
The car cranked on dyno at 188hp at 6575rpm which is the peak range.
The car will be getting a Cosworth low temperature themostat and ECUtek remap end of this month and hopefully should see the mid-range torque improved a lot more. Car should gain 15-20hp and 20 ftlb of torque.




Next mod will be after the remap will be looking at lowering the car but still deciding on coilovers or just springs.


----------



## RCoon (May 14, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> That is a big wagon coon.



Big ol' 4WD. Has two turbos so it still does 0-60 on just under 8 seconds.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 14, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Mine arrives on June 17th fresh from the factory





are you having that colour?


----------



## RCoon (May 14, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> are you having that colour?



Nah, grey


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 14, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Nah, grey




Niiiiiiice

thats a stonking looking car....plenty of room for Freedoms bike in the back too !!!!!


----------



## RCoon (May 14, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Niiiiiiice
> 
> thats a stonking looking car....plenty of room for Freedoms bike in the back too !!!!!



All I need now is a family to put in it. Perhaps a bear too.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 14, 2016)

RCoon said:


> All I need now is a family to put in it. Perhaps a bear too.




i have a spare family if you want one. They are available as a package  ( one wife, 2 kids) ....i will trade for a gpu.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 14, 2016)

Quietly looks outside at my shitty little Fiat Punto *Active Sport* 

Soon to be replaced with a feckin MPV cause we don't have TV in my house and have about a dozen sprogs


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 14, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Appreciate the feedback the car is my first RWD/FR i have ever driven,completely different experience and can't beat value for money for modern RWD car with low centre of gravity that matches a porsche cayman and decent economy+boot.
> 
> 
> That is a big wagon coon.
> ...



How much money have you sunk into that car?




RCoon said:


> All I need now is a family to put in it. Perhaps a bear too.




I was gonna make a joke and say "Nice car, all you need now is a family to put in it" but I got distracted by food. Good to see we were thinking the same thing


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 14, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> How much money have you *spunked* on that car?



Fixed


----------



## RCoon (May 14, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Quietly looks outside at my shitty little Fiat Punto *Active Sport*
> 
> Soon to be replaced with a feckin MPV cause we don't have TV in my house and have about a dozen sprogs



I used to drive a 1998 Fiat Punto. I remember it had alloy wheels for some reason - the wheels were worth more in scrap than the rest of the whole car. That was only three years ago; I couldn't afford to run anything else. Then I discovered leasing!

That said, I think I'd rather have a house and a family than the shiny car.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 14, 2016)

RCoon said:


> I used to drive a 1998 Fiat Punto. I remember it had alloy wheels for some reason - the wheels were worth more in scrap than the rest of the whole car. That was only three years ago; I couldn't afford to run anything else. Then I discovered leasing!
> 
> That said, I think I'd rather have a house and a family than the shiny car.



Mine has alloys....  tbh I'm only driving it because I came off a ban 6 months ago and it was cheap (compared to a 1.6+ engined car) on the insurance at £1200 ...... I wont go into details I'm sure you can fill in the blanks...

Probably going to get a Zafira or Megane Scenic or similar in a month or 2...... any street cred I have left at 34 all gone


----------



## dorsetknob (May 15, 2016)

my reduced financial situation  means i am reduced to SHANKS PONY





and with the age of the Vehicle acceleration is about (shit i'm out of breath thinking about it )


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 15, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Mine has alloys....  tbh I'm only driving it because I came off a ban 6 months ago and it was cheap (compared to a 1.6+ engined car) on the insurance at £1200 ...... I wont go into details I'm sure you can fill in the blanks...



Yeah? Herro? Its called not driving like a complete bellend


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 15, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah? Herro? Its called not driving like a complete bellend



I'm actually a very good driver, the issue was more to do with not driving whilst under the influence  either way that's a different story and a part of my life I'm glad is over and done with!


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 15, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> How much money have you sunk into that car?



So far for performance aspect about 1500 including this month tuning which the way i work out is 1hp per £100 which is practically spot on mods i have spent, i could have saved myself few hundred by going with a aftermarket panel filter but i fancied a cone filter. Then handling+cosmetic i suppose since i have changed to different set of wheels which are slightly lighter than stock ones about £700 including tyres.


NdMk2o1o said:


> Quietly looks outside at my shitty little Fiat Punto *Active Sport*
> 
> Soon to be replaced with a feckin MPV cause we don't have TV in my house and have about a dozen sprogs





RCoon said:


> I used to drive a 1998 Fiat Punto. I remember it had alloy wheels for some reason - the wheels were worth more in scrap than the rest of the whole car. That was only three years ago; I couldn't afford to run anything else. Then I discovered leasing!
> 
> That said, I think I'd rather have a house and a family than the shiny car.



I've had a Peugeot 206 1.1 as my first car back when i did A-levels,then got into accident due to my own fault in my 1st year of uni and drove a 2007 Mazda 2 1.3 which i loved to bits but i fancied something different now which leads to me owning one of my top 5 fav cars.


NdMk2o1o said:


> Mine has alloys....  tbh I'm only driving it because I came off a ban 6 months ago and it was cheap (compared to a 1.6+ engined car) on the insurance at £1200 ...... I wont go into details I'm sure you can fill in the blanks...
> 
> Probably going to get a Zafira or Megane Scenic or similar in a month or 2...... any street cred I have left at 34 all gone



People carriers are boring though D:


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 15, 2016)

Im still on my voluntary ban since i blacked out and hit a road sign...........my beautiful black Vectra is longing me to drive her.  My eldest just reached 17 so he has been nominated as family driver. I get all my driving pleasure through PC games and my mates Subaru Turbo (which is rapid beyond belief.)


----------



## the54thvoid (May 15, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I'm still on my voluntary ban since i blacked out...




If you didn't go to the doctor it's voluntary but if you report a black out to your doctor you normally get an 'imposed' driving ban while they figure out if it will happen again.  The Glasgow bin lorry driver hid his history of blackouts from his new employer and in the end he killed 6 people 3 days before Christmas in 2014.  Worse thing about the Glasgow prick is that he got a ban (not for killing people but for blacking out at the wheel) and then forged documents last year so he could 'drive' again.  The guy knows he blacks out, has killed 6 people doing so and gets behind the wheel again.  His first blackout was behind the wheel of a bus...

So a voluntary ban deserves  respect but if you didn't - you should go to a doctor.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 15, 2016)

It was suggested i didnt drive for a month. My "episode"  wasnt witnessed so noone could confirm a fit.  My self imposed ban is for everyones safety....i have been on some pretty wonky meds as well.

 Its a 13 mile drive to the nearest supermarket so not being mobile makes a big difference to my family fortunately they are understanding and supportive.


Safety first is the way i look at it. When i feel right i will drive again...........i havent had a reoccurence so hopefully it was a one off.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 15, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> People carriers are boring though D:



Not if you can crank them up to 1000bhp like in Gran Turismo


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 15, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Im still on my voluntary ban since i blacked out and hit a road sign...........my beautiful black Vectra is longing me to drive her.  My eldest just reached 17 so he has been nominated as family driver. I get all my driving pleasure through PC games and my mates Subaru Turbo (which is rapid beyond belief.)


Fair enough and by Subaru turbo you mean a scooby right??



FreedomEclipse said:


> Not if you can crank them up to 1000bhp like in Gran Turismo


Lol still wouldn't be fun driving it.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 15, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Subaru turbo you mean a scooby right??




Correct.


I made him a gaming rig a few months ago with a matching blue theme. He plays driving games and FPS............................. his Scooby is blue so he named his PC  " Blubaru"..........


His dog ate my spare k/b the other day so he took me for a spin to pick up another one. I knew he was a good driver but holy fucking moly, what a buzz. 

He has silencer "issues" which is brilliant, i can hear him from probably a mile away from my garden.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 15, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Fair enough and by Subaru turbo you mean a scooby right??
> 
> 
> Lol still wouldn't be fun driving it.



Sure it would - I think it would be something like flying a jet fighter! As for Scooby doo - We used to callem 'Scubaroo' down these parts. Im not too sure how they ended up with that name. Maybe because you're driving so fast, you end up drifting off the side of a bridge and into a river of sorts?


----------



## vega22 (May 15, 2016)

that is all


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 15, 2016)

vega22 said:


> that is all



Right before his singing/rapping career went down the crapper quicker then the sun going down.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 15, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Right before his singing/rapping career went down the crapper quicker then the sun going down.



Which one ?


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 15, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Correct.
> 
> 
> I made him a gaming rig a few months ago with a matching blue theme. He plays driving games and FPS............................. his Scooby is blue so he named his PC  " Blubaru"..........
> ...





FreedomEclipse said:


> Sure it would - I think it would be something like flying a jet fighter! As for Scooby doo - We used to callem 'Scubaroo' down these parts. Im not too sure how they ended up with that name. Maybe because you're driving so fast, you end up drifting off the side of a bridge and into a river of sorts?



I still need experience a scooby after experiencing sitting in passenger seat of my friend 500bhp evo 8. I believe you have just answered your own question there freedom on why its called a scooby and funny enough its only the Impreza that gets called it.


----------



## scevism (May 15, 2016)

Only good thing about Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince was DJ Jazzy Jeff


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 17, 2016)

http://www.walesoncraic.com/budget-cuts-see-police-helicopter-downgraded/


----------



## dorsetknob (May 17, 2016)

More Bad news Caps
due to those budget cut's  regular police officers are to be replaced with 
"Special Cunstables "


----------



## RCoon (May 20, 2016)

Gave away my 1440p monitor to my boss for his new build, received this in return. Not a bad trade if you ask me


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 20, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Gave away my 1440p monitor to my boss for his new build, received this in return. Not a bad trade if you ask me




I found a fabulous series of progs about life in Japan....try this one about whisky


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 20, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Gave away my 1440p monitor to my boss for his new build, received this in return. Not a bad trade if you ask me



That is one of my favorites


----------



## RCoon (May 20, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> That is one of my favorites



I know


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 20, 2016)

RCoon said:


> I know



If you know - then youd send it to me and let me have it  I'll letcha have it back when im done with it


----------



## the54thvoid (May 20, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If you know - then youd send it to me and let me have it  I'll letcha have it back when im done with it



Sounds like a reasonable proposition...


----------



## RCoon (May 20, 2016)

Took one sip, died, and went to heaven.

Gotta finish rendering my NWIG video for tomorrow morning before I get too inebriated.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 21, 2016)

Well.... I pretty much failed to reach Brighton last night. about 2hrs/20miles later we ran into some hills which while weren't that steep. Were a literal slow slog up hill. and the moment you finished one, there was like a minute or two of downhill or level ground before another slog up hill began we're talking about 600-800ft inclines, I complete 3 of the hills but my legs were wrecked and i was told there would be more along the way. I decided to call it a day and head home. The ride home was an absolute slog. The thing that saved me was my local kebab shop being open at 4am - I walked in there, slapped £10 on the counter and said "give me all the kebab i can get" with a rather stern look.

Ride home was about 13miles as i took the train from the outskirts of croydon back into london. In total i covered just under 30miles and was in bed by 6am.....

Really disappointed i couldn't complete the ride to brighton. But I honestly would of hated life if i persisted


----------



## dorsetknob (May 21, 2016)

1 mile further





Brainwave and solution





Let the Train take the Strain


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 22, 2016)

Next time one of you fellows opens up a can of spam....

I can assure you it wont be as funny as this monty python video.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 22, 2016)

Great love the taste of
Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam
  and more
Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam
You must have a separate side dish of Spam with each meal

Cornflakes and Spam  Delicious


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 24, 2016)

Am i correct in saying that this guy here should have his British Citizenship revoked & banned from re-entering the UK should he have a change of heart and decide to come back?


----------



## RCoon (May 24, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Am i correct in saying that this guy here should have his British Citizenship revoked & banned from re-entering the UK should he have a change of heart and decide to come back?



Of course.

I find it odd that somebody as smart as a doctor would be so delusional to believe in such a tribal cause as IS though. Then again I work with hundreds of teachers each day - smart people tend to lack a tremendous amount of common sense


----------



## dorsetknob (May 24, 2016)

Guy needs a injection of Pb

or as old military School says
British Army Service Manual   Rule 303

updated to 
Rule 303 amended by section 7 subsection 62   ( 7.62 )


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 29, 2016)

Well....

The public should be able to petition to have Chris Evans voted off presenting Top Gear for next season. 

I quite enjoyed the show. but i think they would have done just fine even without Evans as part of the team. Matt Leblanc was great, I love the subtle way he presented with the odd American cheekiness here and there. 
Id go as far as saying Idris Elba would make an excellent co-host that really complements Matt's personality but Idris has no interest in presenting such a show more than likely so its never going to happen 

Chris Evans needs to go!


----------



## scevism (May 29, 2016)

I loved Top Gear until the bbc bellends sacked jezza. I know it was the 1st new show tonight, im never going to watch it. Even see my old man had it on downstairs im like turn that shit off pa dont give then the air time ratings.

And also chris evans is a dick.
rant over and breathe


----------



## dorsetknob (May 29, 2016)

Quick poll





I Vote 
choice 3 
person 1


----------



## RCoon (May 29, 2016)

Not bothered about watching it to be honest. I don't particularly want Jeremy back, he was an asshole after all. The simple fact is it is not the show it was and shouldn't try to be. Not a fan of Chris Evans regardless.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 29, 2016)

might watch it when its repeated on DAVE in a few months time


----------



## scevism (May 29, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Quick poll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



choice 3 
person 1


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 30, 2016)

Same old, same old.

They should have given us something new.....it was as if they stuck different faces  on Clarkson and Hammond and chucked May in the bin. 

Thumbs down from me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 30, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Same old, same old.
> 
> They should have given us something new.....it was as if they stuck different faces  on Clarkson and Hammond and chucked May in the bin.
> 
> Thumbs down from me.



They tried to hold on to the same 'magic' that the previous presenters had, but it doesn't quite work out like that -  at least not when the presenters dont gel well and i think this is the case between LeBlanc and Evans. They dont have that kind of energy that complements each other like the old team did.

Evans was just trying too hard in general. The jury is out if the show flopped or not with many tabloids giving it mixed reviews.

Presenters aside, it just felt too cut and pasted together

::EDIT::

'Camaraderie' was the word i was looking for when describing the new presenters.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 30, 2016)

Evans' face is definitely more suited to radio and Leblanc brought nothing new apart from better teeth ........


It looked like the same production team, same director and same script writers too.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 30, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Evans' face is definitely more suited to radio


This would be Better







CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> and Leblanc brought nothing new apart from better teeth ........


Thats Hammond territory Shiny white teeth


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 30, 2016)




----------



## dorsetknob (May 30, 2016)

Sister brought in our local paper tonight and pointed to a memorial ad   in the Hatch / Match and Dispatch section  ( Births / Marriages /Deaths )
and said
"did i know Her"

  yes   i dated her for a few months i had to say  back in 1974
Ah well that's another of the class of 1973 gone 

Missed her Death Announcement and funeral as it was posted under her married name last year


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 30, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Sister brought in our local paper tonight and pointed to a memorial ad   in the Hatch / Match and Dispatch section  ( Births / Marriages /Deaths )
> and said
> "did i know Her"
> 
> ...




I bet she was a right bobbydazzler m8


----------



## dorsetknob (May 30, 2016)

Age 56 RIP and yes at 16 she was a STUNNER


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 30, 2016)

Thats sad news mate...........on a lighter note


Just witnessed totally disgusting behaviour on Tenby beach this morning . A man and woman arguing in front of a load of kids then she smacked him one on the head and it all kicked off between them, the Police turned up and the Policeman ended up using his truncheon on the bloke but the man actually managed to get the truncheon off the copper and started hitting the copper and the woman with it.

Then a crocodile turned up and stole all the sausages as the man shouted 'Thats the way to do it'!






aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand, the former Top Gear team have seen the first show


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 30, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Thats sad news mate...........on a lighter note
> 
> 
> Just witnessed totally disgusting behaviour on Tenby beach this morning . A man and woman arguing in front of a load of kids then she smacked him one on the head and it all kicked off between them, the Police turned up and the Policeman ended up using his truncheon on the bloke but the man actually managed to get the truncheon off the copper and started hitting the copper and the woman with it.
> ...



Ha bloody had me with punch and judy before the crocodile and sausages line lol 

Not actually seen the new top gear but think I might just have to watch it for the fact that everyone is saying the same thing about it...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 30, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Ha bloody had me with punch and judy before the crocodile and sausages line lol


it had me too....



One thing Top Gear has achieved in one fell swoop, they have managed to reduce the waiting times to appear in the audience by

a)  doubling the number of people in the audience
b)  making a lame programme


I'm looking forward to seeing the Amazon version, perhaps they will actually review a car.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 30, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> it had me too....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazons the winner out of all this cause top gear was Jeremy Clarkson, hamster and may regardless of the name of the program and they have real chemistry together so I expect to see that from them in anything they star in together, not too mention didn't Chris Evans and Matt Leblanc peak in the late 90's.....


----------



## dorsetknob (May 30, 2016)

chris Evans only real claim to fame is

" as a Red head he managed to bed/wed this"





did'nt last tho they divorced   and She lived happily evanless after

PS THIS Top gear only got a 6 ep run at the moment


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 30, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> chris Evans only real claim to fame is
> 
> " as a Red head he managed to bed/wed this"
> 
> ...



Billie Piper!.... weird looking in a way but I always had a strange thing for her haha  maybe those lips?


----------



## qubit (May 31, 2016)

I don't think I watched more than 5 minutes of Flop Gear before switching it off.

I couldn't believe me eyes when I saw Evans doing a Clarkson impression. WTF?!  I remember him previously saying that he won't try to imitate the style of the old Top Gear, yet we get a fucking impressionist. I can't believe it took a whole year to create a mere clone of the old show. I don't like Evans and think he was a bad choice. Philip Glenister was initially a candidate and would have been great for this show.

It's recorded so I'll come back to it, but this is a really bad start. I see that most people don't like it either.

Who's the poor lady that died?


----------



## dorsetknob (May 31, 2016)

qubit said:


> Who's the poor lady that died?


Her Name was B.BC  INTEGRITY
and it was a tragic passing
Amazon Prime sent a wreath of condolence flowers


----------



## RCoon (May 31, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> back in 1974



Way to make a man feel young


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Way to make a man feel young



youre only as old as you feel young whippersnapper


----------



## dorsetknob (May 31, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> youre only as old as you feel young whippersnapper


Let me correct that


you're only as old as  The women you feel  young whippersnapper


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2016)

Well, Its been a crazy year so far. Ive just news that my grandpappy passed away. Im not too sure how old he was exactly. Definitely in the late 80s though, but thats one hell of a long run. He would of still been around if it wasnt for suffering a stroke a few years back which pretty much sealed his fate. That and the amount of smoking he did when he was younger.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 1, 2016)

Well i've finally decided to watch top gear on iplayer yesterday,i have to say it wasn't entirely too bad i did like Matt lines and his driving scene. Although i know they're reading from a script and its scripted it just seem way too obvious from start to finish and Chris evans is trying way too hard to impersonate Clarkson. The rallycross is pretty interesting and the new studio design is way better than old one.
Overall i think i will give it a chance still..

Freedom sorry for your loss,was you close to your grandpappy?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 1, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Freedom sorry for your loss,was you close to your grandpappy?




Not really. I barely even new the guy tbh. He didnt really talk much. Had we been the kind of kids that were left with their grandparents a lot while they went to work and stuff then maybe things would of been different. He barely spoke any english and my cantonese is terribad. I tried to get my dad to tell me about the trouble him and grandpappy used to get upto when he was a kid and stuff but he doesnt really talk about that stuff either. Sadly with this family, it is what it is.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 1, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not really. I barely even new the guy tbh. He didnt really talk much. Had we been the kind of kids that were left with their grandparents a lot while they went to work and stuff then maybe things would of been different. He barely spoke any english and my cantonese is terribad. I tried to get my dad to tell me about the trouble him and grandpappy used to get upto when he was a kid and stuff but he doesnt really talk about that stuff either. Sadly with this family, it is what it is.



Think you would find that with most chinese families lol practically my whole family distance themselves from my granddad,never really spoke to him much either as a kid and only visited him in London at most 3-4 times throughout my whole life. I had to deal with him passing away while finalising my Dissertation for Uni which luckily my parents started doing all prep work for his funeral after i finished. Got the whole marquee,monks and food with load of guest, burning things and came to actual funeral itself..well not many emotions at all just because we wasn't close. I should thank my granddad really for giving me the grade for my degree.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 1, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Think you would find that with most chinese families lol practically my whole family distance themselves from my granddad,never really spoke to him much either as a kid and only visited him in London at most 3-4 times throughout my whole life. I had to deal with him passing away while finalising my Dissertation for Uni which luckily my parents started doing all prep work for his funeral after i finished. Got the whole marquee,monks and food with load of guest, burning things and came to actual funeral itself..well not many emotions at all just because we wasn't close. I should thank my granddad really for giving me the grade for my degree.



Guess all those black and white pictures of him in his early 30s looking like a young thug with my grandma sitting next to him are even more precious now. I am still somewhat shocked at how much a looker my grandma was back then  Such is life - we get old, we get saggy, then we die.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 4, 2016)

Soooo tomorrow I shall be partaking in the good old English breakfast, on the menu we have: English breakfast muffins, toasted and buttered, a fried egg (runny yolk of course...) irish recipe sausages (ok I concede Irish sausages are much better than English), streaky bacon, black pudding, fried spam, butter sautéed mushrooms, tomatoes and beans.... all washed down with a proper English cup of tea (*tea may have been sourced from india or china)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 4, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Soooo tomorrow I shall be partaking in the good old English breakfast, on the menu we have: English breakfast muffins, toasted and buttered, a fried egg (runny yolk of course...) irish recipe sausages (ok I concede Irish sausages are much better than English), streaky bacon, black pudding, fried spam, butter sautéed mushrooms, tomatoes and beans.... all washed down with a proper English cup of tea (*tea may have been sourced from india or china)



can i have bread and butter with mine please, to mop up the bean juice.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 4, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> can i have bread and butter with mine please, to mop up the bean juice.



Now that's what I'm talking about, you sir know what an English fry up is all about!!


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 4, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Soooo tomorrow I shall be partaking in the good old English breakfast, on the menu we have: English breakfast muffins, toasted and buttered, a fried egg (runny yolk of course...) irish recipe sausages (ok I concede Irish sausages are much better than English), streaky bacon, black pudding, fried spam, butter sautéed mushrooms, tomatoes and beans.... all washed down with a proper English cup of tea (*tea may have been sourced from india or china)



It lacks Bubble and squeek and of course HP sauce


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 4, 2016)

RIP to one of the worlds greatest boxers
Mohammad Ali
here is him meeting Henry's Hammer


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 4, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> RIP to one of the worlds greatest boxers
> Mohammad Ali
> here is him meeting Henry's Hammer



Looks like he had the black slapped out of him!


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 4, 2016)

this is how it happened 








Cassius Clay Certainly had Brown Pants after the controversial fight


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 7, 2016)

Well on side note..anyone suffer hayfever during summer?? Because it has officially started for me which also means summer has started too.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 7, 2016)

My son suffers terribly with it especially when the grass pollen starts which according to Countryfile was last week.

He is reluctant to go outside on dry days even when he takes a tablet. Sunglasses usually help  as they seem to stop some of the pollen getting into his eyes.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 7, 2016)

Every hay fever suffer ( not me  ) should play at being Darth Vader
during the summer
use something like this






Good for City Smog as well but if your a Brazilian electrician in london avoid the Underground


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 7, 2016)

i recently recieved an X5650 that i bought off ebay for a reasonable price.

I installed it on an ASUS ii extreme and nothing happened.......literally nothing so i put it in an ASUS P6T and again no joy......odd i thought, so i tried an E5620 in both boards and they both fired up fine. i contacted the vendor explained the situation and my experience building 1366 and other pcs

Soooooooo.........the cpu doesnt work, fine i will return it.



check out the lovely message i had from the vendor.






Strangely the return address was to a chap with a very different non British name. I have had my  full refund and have already bought a cheaper one.

Up yours Tom Vaughan or Mr Malik whatever your real name is.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 7, 2016)

you need to reply

please send me
" PREPAID Return Postage or open negotiations for Paying Return postage"

INSURED POSTAGE OF COURSE


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 7, 2016)

All done, full refund received.


His tone completely changed when i told him ebay read all the messages when it goes to resolution.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 7, 2016)

Typical eBay users really,i had a huge fiasco when i made an attempt to sell the Elder Scrolls online imperial edition on PS4,it had everything excluding the DLC code which i stated in my description the code has been used already by me. I made mistake in not informing her about the postage and she had right hissy fit because it was meant to be a present for someone. She then emailed me saying its not imperial edition even though its stated the code to access the optional stuff has been used and you're practically buying for standard copy and all the collectible statue and artbook etc. Then threatens me for refund which i happily accepted and even paid postage again. She then chilled out eventually though.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 7, 2016)

Got a letter through the post this morning. Pension company asking me to decide on people/organisations to receive my death grant and pension in the event I die. Pleasant subject for a Tuesday morning.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 7, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Got a letter through the post this morning. Pension company asking me to decide on people/organisations to receive my death grant and pension in the event I die. Pleasant subject for a Tuesday morning.



Got love those type of letters or even bank companies trying to persuade you to sign up for credit card.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i recently recieved an X5650 that i bought off ebay for a reasonable price.
> 
> I installed it on an ASUS ii extreme and nothing happened.......literally nothing so i put it in an ASUS P6T and again no joy......odd i thought, so i tried an E5620 in both boards and they both fired up fine. i contacted the vendor explained the situation and my experience building 1366 and other pcs
> 
> ...



I had a similar experience to this two years back. an friend wanted his older system restored with zero fuss so had to search for identical parts for it. Came across a motherboard I needed, purchased it, board arrived with bent cpu socket pins and thermal paste all over some of the pins. 
All of, of course wasnt in the auction description at the time. when i contacted the seller he started telling me it was impossible as the board was freshly pulled out of a working system and tested before being sent to me. Pretty much accused me of fowl play.
Told me it was easy to bend the pins back and clean up the thermal paste and i should do it myself but i refused as no where in the auction description did it say the pins were bent & there was thermal goop all over them.
Seller wasnt being very co-operative so i filed a dispute with ebay which froze the money for that transaction in his PP account and boy was he fucked off about it lol. he was so mad!

I did send the board back & provided proof of postage to ebay as well as pictures of the CPU socket with the bent pins and thermal goop all over it and had everything refunded. But the real gem here is when he left me negative feedback calling me a scammer.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 7, 2016)

Got to love these hidden gems that think they can get away with false photos or no photos at all or using free ones from google.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2016)

Got home from work>Booted up the PC>Started getting changed>Hears the sound of running water>Shits a brick and turns around fearing the worst>



Spoiler: >>>>>>



DAD WAS IN THE GARDEN WATERING THE PLANTS --- asshole 




::EDIT::

Couldnt help but nab me some 'Macallan Gold' whisky for £28 on an amazon lightning deal!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 11, 2016)

Anyone in the house looking for a pair of 970s?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 11, 2016)

This map shows just how far The Proclaimers were prepared to walk.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 11, 2016)

Just to be pedantic
should that map not be centered on Edinburgh ? Where they are from and are Based

and the Spoof song
apology's for the Ginger Spastic beginning intro


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2016)

Just a heads up - Amazon are doing Talisker whiskies for around 41% off

If you like that stuff its the best time to stock up or get you or your dad drunk before father's day.

::EDIT::

Glenfiddich Royal Oak 14 is also on lightning deal - Im on prime so i already have my order in but they are going fast


----------



## RCoon (Jun 14, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just a heads up - Amazon are doing Talisker whiskies for around 41% off
> 
> If you like that stuff its the best time to stock up or get you or your dad drunk before father's day.



I can heartily recommend Storm for those into their light peaty types.

EDIT: Headed down to my sister's house for my brother's 30th birthday this weekend. Stocked up on Havana cigars, might take my small selection of whiskies with me.

EDIT EDIT: By the gods, Glenlivet Nadurra has gone up to £65


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2016)

I missed a Dalmore and Ardbeg this morning  I think they went on lightning deal around 8am which is stupid as i didnt even get into bed till 4am after coming home at midnight.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2016)

RCoon said:


> I can heartily recommend Storm for those into their light peaty types.
> 
> EDIT: Headed down to my sister's house for my brother's 30th birthday this weekend. Stocked up on Havana cigars, might take my small selection of whiskies with me.
> 
> EDIT EDIT: By the gods, Glenlivet Nadurra has gone up to £65



If youre going to spend £65 - you might as well go £80 and get the £80 Jura 21 apparently Jura stopped making them a while back but they seemed to have started again so are fairly rare.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 16, 2016)

Im currently in A&E waiting for an xray. I was involved in a collision with a driver who stopped to see if i was ok then drove away when i asked for his insurance details. Lucky for me i have my go pro footage whuch recorded everything


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 16, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im currently in A&E waiting for an xray. I was involved in a collision with a driver who stopped to see if i was ok then drove away when i asked for his insurance details. Lucky for me i have my go pro footage whuch recorded everything




Shit. Hope you are ok Dude.

see you in about 14 hours if you are in a queue at A+E.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2016)

I actually made it home around 6pm - Dont worry, No need to build a rig dedicated to me just yet. (Krej...)

Im in one peice  - no broken bones, fractures or nerve damage, Just soft tissue damage which is extreme bruising. My right thigh too a right old smack though. Im limping pretty hardcore and climbing stairs hurts like fuck but im still in one peice. right hand is also wrecked to a certain point pain where my knuckles are and where my wrist is. 

watching my gopro footage back (thank god) it seems that it was all just and unfortunate accident. He was turning left while i was in the bus lane. I thought he would have moved out of the bus lane but the guy stopped and decided to let a mother pushing a pram across the road. and by the time he stopped to let her pass it was already too late for me to do anything about it. I pulled on the brakes hard but i still ended up smashing into the side of of the car. It was raining fairly heavy at the time so my brakes didnt have as much grip. He got out to make sure i was ok then drove off when i requested that he pull over and give me his insurance details and thats pretty much a criminal offense right there.  Had he waited with me for the police to arrive then i dont think anything would have happened to him. As it is now. He'll get a fine, some points on his license or even lose his license if the judge see's fit to revoke it.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 17, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I actually made it home around 6pm - Dont worry, No need to build a rig dedicated to me just yet. (Krej...)



DAMM and i was going to Donate a 486DX2 motherboard and CPU for that Build


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> DAMM and i was going to Donate a 486DX2 motherboard and CPU for that Build



I still have the ram and maybe a 100mb IBM hard drive for a machine like that somewhere in the shed... we should hook up sometime


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 17, 2016)

glad your back alive and not to badly bruised
can you make go pro footage available or is that a police/insurance/Legal action in progress  no no ?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> glad your back alive and not to badly bruised
> can you make go pro footage available or is that a police/insurance/Legal action in progress  no no ?



Im not going to upload it to public domain till im done with the case.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 17, 2016)

Carrier has arrived


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 17, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Carrier has arrived


nice one gz
but you may want to shade your your plates.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 20, 2016)

Glad to hear you're okay Freedom and that looks pretty nice coon. Well i drove upto Huddersfield for Cardfight Vanguard team national tournament on Friday night and going through country roads is fun and all but at same time creepy at night. Surrounded with rich farmers and graveyards and crematoriums wasn't pleasant driving by lol.
Anyways its voting week woo.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 21, 2016)

Can't argue that,England sucks donkey d*cks and once again get lucky to make it through knockout stage and then get knocked out like usual.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 21, 2016)

I cant stand football but i love Wales..........


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 21, 2016)

Find it very sad that i know people on my facebook that i have met through car events and became friends with support pages like "Britain First" and "British and proud" etc etc..Not sure whether to never speak to them again and unfriend them or not lol. How do you class someone being british though?


----------



## RCoon (Jun 21, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Find it very sad that i know people on my facebook that i have met through car events and became friends with support pages like "Britain First" and "British and proud" etc etc..Not sure whether to never speak to them again and unfriend them or not lol. How do you class someone being british though?



My grandad has been spouting and sharing dozens of pages about leaving the EU to "stick it to the French". The issue is a huge portion of people that actually vote are old people, and they tend to vote for options from the "old" days instead of considering what kind of Britain they're going to leave their grandchildren with.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 21, 2016)

RCoon said:


> My grandad has been spouting and sharing dozens of pages about leaving the EU to "stick it to the French". The issue is a huge portion of people that actually vote are old people, and they tend to vote for options from the "old" days instead of considering what kind of Britain they're going to leave their grandchildren with.



I tend to find thats the case aswell it is indeed mostly old people and around Northampton..i drive past the local country roads which is surrounded by farms and there are sign posted to vote to leave,i find this very ironic that there are several "vote to leave" signs than there are to "remain". Striking pressure among people to vote to leave rather than giving us our own opinion and choice.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 21, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> I tend to find thats the case aswell it is indeed mostly old people and around Northampton..i drive past the local country roads which is surrounded by farms and there are sign posted to vote to leave,i find this very ironic that there are several "vote to leave" signs than there are to "remain". Striking pressure among people to vote to leave rather than giving us our own opinion and choice.



Honestly I've stopped caring about the actual vote at this stage, because the discussion of the vote itself has already caused irreparable harm to the UK and it's people. The pound lost strength and in turn lost our economy billions in the last two weeks alone, simply because traders don't feel their investments are safe in pounds with the referendum floating overhead. That and this whole discussion seems to have caused a vitriolic divide between voters. If we vote to leave, half of the entire population will be living in a situation they did not ask for, and the same goes for if we stay. It's evident the country is clearly divided down the middle, and whatever the outcome is there's going to be some pretty strong hatred being spouted afterwards.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 21, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Honestly I've stopped caring about the actual vote at this stage, because the discussion of the vote itself has already caused irreparable harm to the UK and it's people. The pound lost strength and in turn lost our economy billions in the last two weeks alone, simply because traders don't feel their investments are safe in pounds with the referendum floating overhead. That and this whole discussion seems to have caused a vitriolic divide between voters. If we vote to leave, half of the entire population will be living in a situation they did not ask for, and the same goes for if we stay. It's evident the country is clearly divided down the middle, and whatever the outcome is there's going to be some pretty strong hatred being spouted afterwards.



Yeah i can see that happening too,puts me off even wanting to consider voting aswell. Can't please either side regardless what the outcome is going to be..even if we was to leave we won't be leaving on the spot it happen at the end of the contract or something.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 21, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Yeah i can see that happening too,puts me off even wanting to consider voting aswell. Can't please either side regardless what the outcome is going to be..even if we was to leave we won't be leaving on the spot it happen at the end of the contract or something.



Well I registered to vote weeks ago, and was already registered anyway since the last general election. Issue is I still haven't been sent my polling card! I'd like to vote, but it appears the government would rather I didn't...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 21, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Well I registered to vote weeks ago, and was already registered anyway since the last general election. Issue is I still haven't been sent my polling card! I'd like to vote, but it appears the government would rather I didn't...




Same here, i did the online registration but i havent received anything to take to the polling office.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 21, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Well I registered to vote weeks ago, and was already registered anyway since the last general election. Issue is I still haven't been sent my polling card! I'd like to vote, but it appears the government would rather I didn't...


I have my polling card for weeks now and i keep getting asked whether i'm going to vote to stay in or out,in all honestly both side has good and bad points and i can sort of understand why people want out. What i don't like are people/groups that are trying to force people to vote in/ out and not allowing the individual to make a decision. All these facts from both sides just don't seem believable to me and just seems words and numbers.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 21, 2016)

Im fed up listening to politicians spout bollocks. They can speculate all they like, not one of them can predict the future. 


I am voting with my heart.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 21, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Im fed up listening to politicians spout bollocks. They can speculate all they like, not one of them can predict the future.
> 
> 
> I am voting with my heart.



Both sides seem entirely guilty of fudging numbers and making things up. I don't care what celebrities are in or their IQ. I'm voting for myself, not for the politicians.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 21, 2016)

RCoon said:


> I still haven't been sent my polling card! I'd like to vote, but it appears the government would rather I didn't...



That may be True and the EU don't want you to Vote either
you do not need that card to VOTE as long as you are Registered to VOTE and your on the Electoral role you can VOTE

PLEASE USE YOUR VOTE


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 21, 2016)

I vote to go. We can focus less on the issues that are happening beyond our borders and hopefully focus on issues closer to home like making Britain 'Great' again. Lots of people are homeless or live in poverty here in the UK but every year loads of money from the UK gets sent to the EU when it could be used to help our own. 

With our borders back under our control (i hope....) providing we can get a border control force that isnt as incompetent as the previous that was disbanded we can reign in all those that come to this country with no intention to work or integrate with the community and make them less of a burden to the taxpayers and public services. For far too long the governments has allowed immigrants to flood the system and bring it down to where we ALL suffer in some shape or form and this is the only chance that we got to decide to throw off the shackles that bind us to the EU and push off into the big wide open blue.

I dont think anyone from either side can predict if it will be a positive or negative move. All i see are just politicians & celebs just trying to 'one up' each other with their propaganda to make people vote for their party.

Nothing Ventured Nothing Gained.  Lets make Britain a Great Britain.


p.s

vote for your glorious leader~


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 22, 2016)

Fair point freedom and lol border control sounds funny giving how lazy we are and good at making excuses.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 22, 2016)

One big fear of mine is if we lose our border on the French coast. Where is the incentive for the French to keep thousands of migrants in their country when they are obviously heading for us.



Oh to be a rubber dinghy salesman in Northern France.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 22, 2016)

Lol what if all other EU nations decide to ship back UK citizens and border control will be like..NO you can't come in we are under strict control to not allow anyone in because they have no job in the UK or anywhere to live.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 22, 2016)

Perhaps if we leave we can finally have a free trade agreement with the US and get better prices on tech....?




In return U.S  would have the opportunity to buy Haggis and many other UK delicasies like Laver Bread, Eccles Cakes and Everton mints.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 22, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Perhaps if we leave we can finally have a free trade agreement with the US and get better prices on tech....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prefer to have better trade agreements with Asia..give us cheaper prices on Nvidia cards and mobile phones lol.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 22, 2016)

For me it's not about migration.  It's about a growing power in a centralised European bureaucracy.  I'm voting leave with open eyes.  It wont be all bells and whistles but we will in time be able to make our own way. What is glaringly obvious is that every single argument I have heard is from self interested millionaires (Branson or Dyson, in and out etc) and the ethics of a loss of sovereign power to that EU entity is barely discussed.  Yes, the EU has some good ideals but it is problematic that it becomes more and more left wing and somehow thinks 'everyone' can live together and all be equal.

Life's not that simple - culture won't let it be that simple.  I'll pay higher taxes to live in a country that can determine it's own way without countries like Slovakia hampering our best interests.  All the trade arguments generally revolve around making money for the multi-nationals, not the best interest of you or me.

Vote leave = some pain.
Vote remain = continuing erosion of our elected governments power.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 22, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Vote remain = continuing erosion of our elected governments power.


And lets no FORGET the EU wants a Military command its one of its STATED AIMS is to have an EU ARMY of which we will have to give up sovereign control of our military Forces to the EU

No British Military = No country (NO power or influnce) and we would still have to pay to maintain it = More Money to the EU


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 22, 2016)

Just curious - does anyone here have an old 939 motherboard that supports an AMD X2 3800+ ? Im trying to get one so i can get an old machine working again


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 22, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just curious


or BUY Curious

You just may be lucky 
Let you know in a while


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 22, 2016)

http://www.asrock.com/mb/ULi/939Dual-SATA2/
would this Be suitable for your needs


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 22, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> http://www.asrock.com/mb/ULi/939Dual-SATA2/
> would this Be suitable for your needs



got a price?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 22, 2016)

will see if i can find the i/o shield   then i'll be in contact


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 23, 2016)

@RCoon

this dump is for you


----------



## btarunr (Jun 23, 2016)

OK, my perspective.

Pros of staying in the EU

India invests more in the UK than in the rest of the EU combined, this is because Indian investors use the UK as a gateway to the EU. Indian capital makes its way to the UK first, then the money-jugglers of London send it to various parts of the EU, taking a cut in the process. We're talking billions of pounds in taxes here. If UK withdraws, those monies will go to oh IDK Dublin? Paris? <insert-city-Brits-hate>? Most other big countries use the UK as a gateway to the EU, too, because English.
Strategic readiness for a world order in which China is a superpower. Should you stay, the next step should be an EU military alliance that renders NATO redundant. In the end, NATO only serves American interests. You're just lucky now that American and EU interests are concurrent. You can't take a chance with that.
Maybe future generations of British politicians will be smarter, gain more influence in the EU, and increase Britain's geopolitical influence?
Huge market for British...jams? Does Britain manufacture anything worthwhile anymore?
Huge market for British services
Better control over SNP-types and other groups that want to leave the UK
Pros of leaving the EU

Historically, the people of the Isles were more prosperous when they thought of themselves as English/Scots/Welsh, etc., and not Europeans. This goes all the way back to the Roman times. Post union British identity trumped European identity and built the Empire. The concept of European unity is a 20th century thing. Churchill saw an opportunity to make post-WW2 Europe Britain's bottom-bitch. That's not going too well now, is it?
No more Brussels bureaucrats and their idiotic regulations. The British taxpayer won't foot their spa bills.
You'll have a freer hand in dealing with radical Islam, Shariah, and all that shit. Better preservation of the British way of life.
No more foreign fishermen fishing away in UK territorial waters
No more Dey tooker jerbs
A withdrawal from EU coupled with opening up of markets could revitalize British industry in a way it did for post-war West Germany.
You don't need EU membership to trade with the rest of the world, either. Britain already signed treaties with most EU member states and the rest of the world, which predate the EU, and should facilitate trade.
IMO the EU is an exercise in the restoration of European aristocracy, and a Vatican-like power-center in Europe. It reduces the democratic power of the British individual. The "remain" camp has control over the media, and is very wealthy. The EU makes the British rich richer, and the poor poorer, with the middle class either getting richer or poorer. London once ruled an empire that stretched from Vancouver to Auckland, and it did so without modern telecommunications. EU is great for tiny nations like Iceland, which don't have the resources to research and make good laws/regulations. I'm pretty sure a nation of 65 million can run itself, make laws and regulations for itself. You have a decent economy, and a decent military, and you'll continue to be a UNSC permanent member.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 23, 2016)

btarunr said:


> Does Britain manufacture anything worthwhile anymore?



One of our largest exports is nuclear related materials (stuff that makes nuclear reactors etc). British engineers are usually used to build most bridges around the world too. Apparently we're good at building physical bridges, just not metaphorical ones.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 23, 2016)

My mindset right now is very undecided over the whole thing still lol,i may not even vote in the end and allow everyone else to prepare us for the upcoming chaos of staying in or out.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 23, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> My mindset right now is very undecided over the whole thing still lol,i may not even vote in the end and allow everyone else to prepare us for the upcoming chaos of staying in or out.



Go and spoil your ballot paper. The important thing is to show that you have turned up to vote. Even if your card is full of expletives, you're noted down as having voted. Politicians don't make policies to appeal to people in our age gap because most of us don't turn up to vote. Even if all the 18-30 year olds walked up to a polling station and scribbled penises on our papers, politicians would feel the need to consider us when making policy because we'd hold a large portion of the voter-base. The reason most of our policies are draconic and entirely against what most of us actually want, is because the people that actually turn up to vote are the ones that want those things.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 23, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> ,i may not even vote in the end and allow everyone else to prepare us for the upcoming chaos


VOTE in or VOTE out just remember if you do not Vote
You will have NO RIGHT TO COMPLAIN whatever the Result is


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 23, 2016)

Just did mine.

Probably the most important vote we,ll ever cast.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 23, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Just did mine.
> 
> Probably the most important vote we,ll ever cast.



Indeed, I'm rather terrified of what might happen and I haven't voted yet. It's also brought out the worst in people it seems. Masses of vitriolic hate spreading around and people oppressing their opinions on others.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 23, 2016)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK 

NEWS UPDATE
 Welsh Parliament has announced that Glastonbery has been Anexed as its now as wet and muddy as wales so deserves to be part of a Greater Wales


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 23, 2016)

Its a beautiful sunny day today.

I sure wish i was at Glastonbury, i last went 30 years ago.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 23, 2016)

looking foward to having a passport that don't have those silly yellow stars on blue background and Europian Union at the top

New Blue Passport Please


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 23, 2016)

10 min to make a difference vote now

EDIT 
So you wanted to vote Newsflash its to late

while we speculate on the Result

its Rumored that a number of polish MEP's are to challenge the Result on the Grounds that the Vote Deprived 4 MILLION Polish Citizens Living in the UK of their right to have a vote and as it affects their prospects its only right that they should have had a vote
This has the Tacit Support from France ( 500'000  french in uk ) Spain and italy 
Romania and Bulgaria has said while its upset it does not mind as most of its Gypseys are here.
The EU Parliament are considering telling CamaLoon to run the Referendum again so as to ensure the result is in their favour.

They Cite the Irish Referendum Re-runs as setting the precedence ( vote once vote twice vote till you vote the way we want ).

Ps I'm sleep-typing this and while it may be a Dream it also MIGHT BE A PREMONITION NIGHTMARE.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 23, 2016)

I wont be able to go to bed till the result is known. I must be getting old...


----------



## Finners (Jun 23, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I wont be able to go to bed till the result is known. I must be getting old...



The bookies are not normally wrong and they have it "UK to stay" 1/10" that's shorter odds than earlier it was either 1/4 or 1/6 so they are pretty certain.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 23, 2016)

Finners said:


> The bookies are not normally wrong and they have it "UK to stay" 1/10" that's shorter odds than earlier it was either 1/4 or 1/6 so they are pretty certain.


I tend to trust the bookies more than the polls, they were more accurate when the polls got the last general election totally wrong.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 23, 2016)

trust a bookie


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 23, 2016)

You Can


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> trust a bookie


To empty your pocket


----------



## Finners (Jun 24, 2016)

Well well well


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 24, 2016)

Well said.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 24, 2016)

Oh dear. I feel we are suitably screwed now.

It also seems I'm not very well represented in my catchment area.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 24, 2016)

Is it true, I heard England voted to leave the E.U. but Scotland and N. Ireland aren't.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 24, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Is it true, I heard England voted to leave the E.U. but Scotland and N. Ireland aren't.



Britain voted to leave. As much as they hate it, Scotland Wales and N. Ireland are part of Britain, so that means them too.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 24, 2016)

The Welsh dont hate being a part of Britain, the days of crazy Welsh Nationalists burning English holiday homes have long gone.


1979–94: Meibion Glyndŵr fire-bomb around 220 English-owned homes.
1988–89: Meibion Glyndŵr declared that "every white settler is a target". The group also placed incendiary bombs in Conservative party offices in London and estate agents' offices in London, Liverpool, Sutton Coldfield, Haverfordwest, Carmarthen and Llandeilo.
1990: Poet and priest R. S. Thomas calls for a campaign to deface English-owned homes.
1993: Sion Aubrey Roberts, a member of Meibion Glyndŵr, was jailed for twelve years for sending letter bombs to Conservative politicians.



In the most recent poll by Cardiff University...70 % of Wales would NOT vote for independence from the UK


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 24, 2016)

Good morning Britons. On the regional split, every Scottish region voted remain by about 2 to 1. 

During the independence referendum Scots were threatened by the EU and UK governments that if we voted for independence, we wouldn't be able to stay in Europe.
The nightmare scenario has happened in that a Scottish government has been ripped out of EU by the English/Welsh weighted vote.
There may well be another Scottish Indy vote incoming based on that but it's far less palatable to us with the English border not being in the EU.

In the meantime, same shit, different masters. A low pound also makes exports cheaper. As long as we have exports to make. Lesson for future governments that investing in the UK's manufacturing industry is of paramount importance.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 24, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Good morning Britons. On the regional split, every Scottish region voted remain by about 2 to 1.
> 
> During the independence referendum Scots were threatened by the EU and UK governments that if we voted for independence, we wouldn't be able to stay in Europe.
> The nightmare scenario has happened in that a Scottish government has been ripped out of EU by the English/Welsh weighted vote.
> ...



This is what me and my boss were discussing this morning. I get the impression Scotland's next independence vote is going to be a stark difference to what we saw previously.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 24, 2016)

Bye Bye Cameron


----------



## RCoon (Jun 24, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Bye Bye Cameron



And you'd rather have Boris Johnson as Prime Minister and Gove as Chancellor?

I'm all for the Cameron hate, but the alternatives are far worse.


----------



## Finners (Jun 24, 2016)

If Scotland rejoin after we leave,  is there a good chance they will have to take the euro?

Edit*

Also think Cameron should stay, end of the day we are not leaving straight away so some stability whilst we renegotiate everything would be welcome


----------



## Finners (Jun 24, 2016)

Oh! Didn't realise he had stepped down 

As I said above don't think that is going to help any


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 24, 2016)

In all seriousness, despite the EU debate, a lot of Scots would still vote to stay in the UK.

If we did vote for independence and we join the EU, you can all come up here when Iron Clown Boris imposes his lunatic policies.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 24, 2016)

RCoon said:


> And you'd rather have Boris Johnson as Prime Minister and Gove as Chancellor?




Theres an awful lot of crystal ball gazing going on.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 24, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> In all seriousness, despite the EU debate, a lot of Scots would still vote to stay in the UK.
> 
> If we did vote for independence and we join the EU, you can all come up here when Iron Clown Boris imposes his lunatic policies.



Got a room I can rent?



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Theres an awful lot of crystal ball gazing going on.



I don't really call 48/52 democracy. Precisely half the country deciding what the whole of the country is going to do.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 24, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Theres an awful lot of crystal ball gazing going on.



Democracy is the illusion given to the people by political and financial systems that dictate policy. Democracy is the right to vote, nothing more. You often vote on a manifesto but these manifestos are rarely delivered upon.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 24, 2016)

Being of non-British nationality and only in cause of a visa, I should probably say that both sides have made a reasonably convincing campaign.

But Farage's comments about "independence" comprise the purest bullshit I've heard in years (also "victory without a single bullet fired" was rather insensitive considering the tragedy of Jo Cox last week). British people should also know that Parliamentary sovereignty has been undermined for 40 years and will continue to be a complete joke to all but the blindest nationalists clinging to imperialist ideals <=== fact, not opinion. Congratulations, adherents to the Diceyan conception. You got your sovereignty back, in a time when it means nothing.

Not much to be surprised about. It was all bound to happen in the event of Leave. Leave supporters voted with their emotions, and there's nothing wrong with a bit of nationalism here and there. Now Britain has instantly bombed markets and currencies around the world, and should probably shoulder the blame for any accusations that it acted selfishly and without a single thought for the consequences in an interconnected world.

Time to prepare the UK for EU-free trading, I guess. Not that UKIP bastards would ever give an ounce of thought to the _possibility_ that a Leave vote would be followed by a lot of hard work in rebuilding trade.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 24, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> Being of non-British nationality and only in cause of a visa, I should probably say that both sides have made a reasonably convincing campaign.
> 
> But Farage's comments about "independence" comprise the purest bullshit I've heard in years (also "victory without a single bullet fired" was rather insensitive considering the tragedy of Jo Cox last week). British people should also know that Parliamentary sovereignty has been undermined for 40 years and will continue to be a complete joke to all but the blindest nationalists clinging to imperialist ideals <=== fact, not opinion. Congratulations, adherents to the Diceyan conception. You got your sovereignty back, in a time when it means nothing.
> 
> ...



We're no longer the 5th largest economy. In 5 hours we dropped to sixth because the pound took a nose dive. We've been overtaken by France. A piece of cruel irony for those who voted leave to "stick it to the French".


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 24, 2016)

Well it was going happen if we leave so its time to rebuild and start from beginning or watch us crash and burn overtime until we have recovered.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 24, 2016)

Be realistic, its going to take years for the consequences to be apparent. 

It was put to the vote and the people have spoken.

Perhaps people should have been more vocal and passionate BEFORE the vote.

p.s...............seems the bookies were waaaaaaaaaaay off the mark...............i wonder why ?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2016)

Hardly a 'clear cut' victory though. I reckon they should put it to another vote just because Its almost a 50/50 split. you cant decide the fate of the UK like that.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 24, 2016)

you cant do it again because you dont like the result.


You can ask for a recount and thats it.



A 4 % majority is what it is..........a majority.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 24, 2016)

RCoon said:


> I don't really call 48/52 democracy. *Precisely* *half* the country deciding what the whole of the country is going to do.


I think your math needs some work.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 24, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> I think your math needs some work.


Close enough IMO


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 24, 2016)

There's a great snap I wish I had taken of the shares and values plummeting but after Carney spoke they immediately starting climbing.  Shares and monetary values are no longer constructs of wealth.  Wealth is made on speculation and people gambling on that speculation - it's a farce.  We're led to believe that these things matter but they don't.  Despite government boasts of a strong economy) prior to this result) and a healthy NHS and this, that and the other, I haven't seen things getting better.
Zero hour contracts (hell even our local authority Trust uses them) make employment seem better than it is.  Fudged NHS stats are used to obfuscate the truth and the economy is based on nothing more than a strong pat on the back from the IMF for being austere.  An IMF that effectively loans to banks to keep banks wealthy.  Fuck it all.

None of us are free.  The economy is effectively based on gambling and our democracy is nothing more than a short straw poll between two sides.  Since the dawn of time we have been governed by the elite and we have been misled by the elite.  That's our democracy - the right to believe we are free.  I'm not an anarchist (and in a technologically advanced society, it woulds actually be easier to do) but democracy is over rated and leads to huge disconnect.

Our forefathers didn't fight in wars to give us the freedom to vote or the right to be free.  We fought the last two great wars in Europe (1) due to political alliances for WW1 - a war Germany didn't want to actually fight in but had to due to their alliances, and (2) WW2 was again about alliances.  Not freedom.  Germany had no intention of invading UK - Hitler liked the English aristocracy and it's way of life.  We had to fight WW2 because of politics.  We sat back long enough while he rolled around Europe.  Sorry Poland.

During Cameron and Osbornes reign I've had my staff hours cut by 33% due to 'austerity' and still expected to work the same service.  The scare tactics of leaving the EU shouldn't make people cringe in fear.  We've been subjected to IMF backed and EU sanctioned austerity that has crippled so much of our population.  Now at least our politicians can't hide behind the whole, we had to do this because of the EU excuse.  We will hold our own politicians to their word and not fear reprisal from a 'foreign' court.

What would be worse is allowing Turkey under Erdogan into Europe.  There you have a wolf in western clothing, undoing all that Ataturk did to form a moderate secular Muslim country.  A man who says it is un-Islamic for a woman to work.  A man who is trying so hard to stoke sectarian (kurdish) violence to promote his own position as 'emperor' of Turkey.  A man who can ask a German court to imprison a comedian for insulting him.  A man who had a national newspaper stormed and it's political stance reversed (in fact it's now a state puppet) because it published articles against Erdogan.  But because he can stop immigrants he is being given more and more license to do as he pleases.

No, leaving Europe will be fine.  Europe itself is probably shitting itself more than Britain is right now. The EU needed (our money) us.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 24, 2016)

RCoon said:


> I don't really call 48/52 democracy.


as i know Democracy   its following the will of the majority
17,410,742 (51.9%) voted to leave
16,141,241 ( 48.1%) voted to Remain



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> you cant do it again because you dont like the result.


The EU did with the last Irish referendum( TWICE) till the Irish voted the way the ~EU approved


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 24, 2016)

Just to confirm the horrendous nature of how money works, from BBC News article:



> Before the results started to come in, the pound had risen as high as $1.50, as *traders bet on a Remain victory*.



Smug, sociopathic arseholes.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 24, 2016)

Now the Referendum is over
speculation will be rampart that the Fishie pair of Tarten huggers will push for a new Scottish Referendum
their Previous case was Based Mainly on oil Revenue which would pay for ( with English Subsidies) Independence
Oil has Fallen from nearly $100 a Barrel down to just over $47 a barrel
Will they EXPECT the Rest of the UK to Subsidise their new Country and pay for them to Join the EU ?
Scotland as an Independent country now cannot afford to go it alone
to join the EU they have to give up Stirling and take the Euro
Even with an Asset/debt Split Their case was based on Oil Revenue (calculated at near$100 a barrel).
Now its $47 a barrel, the fiances do not work.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 24, 2016)

RCoon said:


> This is what me and my boss were discussing this morning. I get the impression Scotland's* next* independence vote is going to be a stark difference to what we saw previously.


If they are allowed to have one of course


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 24, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Now the Referendum is over
> speculation will be rampart that the Fishie pair of Tarten huggers will push for a new Scottish Referendum
> their Previous case was Based Mainly on oil Revenue which would pay for ( with English Subsidies) Independence
> Oil has Fallen from nearly $100 a Barrel down to just over $47 a barrel
> ...









Look at the figure that excludes oil revenue. 



Tatty_One said:


> If they are allowed to have one of course



It would be allowed.  It would in fact be mandated by the previous arguments that I made.  The European argument was one of the pivotal 'frighteners' used in the negative Independence campaigning.  Used extensively by Europe and the UK government as a reason to stay united. That being said, I don't think the Independence result would be different if voted for again. A non EU UK is actually more Scottish than an Indy EU Scotland (IMO). 

To be governed by our own land neighbour and with a devolved parliament as it stands, UK law is more suited to our current position.  I think an island state working together is better than a split island with one hand restrained by europe the other not.

Incidentally - I voted for Independence and 'Leave'.  Just for the giggles.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 24, 2016)

And look at the Barnet formula which gives scotland more than the revenue Scotland give to the UK excheque
Independent Scotland will not be Entitled or will get the Barnet Money

Edit


the54thvoid said:


> It would be allowed.


In Fact it would take a New Act of Parliament for it to be legal and Valid

hint that last act of Parliament was for a one off Scottish Referendum not a Continues ever happing Referendum


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 24, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Look at the figure that excludes oil revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did it not take an act/bill in the UK government to give Scotland a devolved government and it required similar to allow the referendum? (Scottish Independence Referendum Act 2013)  My understanding is that a devolved government and the right to self rule are not the same things...... having said that I am no constitutional expert!


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 24, 2016)

self quote in support of Tatty's Correct answer


dorsetknob said:


> In Fact it would take a New Act of Parliament for it to be legal and Valid



Just watched the news and some German female MEP  called Beatrix say

"" Of Course we Regret the UK Voting to leave   they are the second largest net contributor  we cannot expect Greece or Italy or others to pick up the Deficit because the UK is Leaving""

Yeh they now admit they will miss our money but not US


----------



## RCoon (Jun 24, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Just watched the news and some German female MEP  called Beatrix say
> 
> "" Of Course we Regret the UK Voting to leave   they are the second largest net contributor  we cannot expect Greece or Italy or others to pick up the Deficit because the UK is Leaving""
> 
> Yeh they now admit they will miss our money but not US



Come on man, British independence is no reason to double post.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 24, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 24, 2016)

Northern Ireland will not Seek to remain in the EU 
it is unfortunately still to Sectarian.
The Vast majority are King(Queen) and country ( Protestant 70% )
They cannot afford to go it alone
They will fight tooth and nail to avoid becoming part of the Republic of Ireland
If a Land Border is what happens they the Protestant majority will accept that.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 24, 2016)

Its going to  be very interesting to see what the US markets make of it.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 24, 2016)

jeremy corbyn (Caesar)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 24, 2016)

Frankie Boyle

_"It's important to just accept the result and move on, possibly to another country."_
_


_


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 24, 2016)

Can't wait to buy house in upcoming years and then realise i'll be losing out if i was to sell it*assuming that will be case in upcoming futuristic years ahead*.


----------



## vega22 (Jun 24, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Frankie Boyle
> 
> _"It's important to just accept the result and move on, possibly to another country."
> 
> View attachment 75706_




shame it aint as easy to do now....


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 24, 2016)

vega22 said:


> shame it aint as easy to do now....



There should be a good element of common sense migration policy now though.  For years unscrupulous employers (*cough* sports direct) have used huge armies of foreign workers on abjectly abysmal wages to produce goods.  With a more restrictive immigration policy and the UK able to implement UK citizen based welfare (i.e. - although benefit tourism is a myth in general) foreign migrants with no to low skills will be deterred from coming here).

What Britain needs now (and what we don't have) is a strong leader with a sharp mentality and a big heart.


----------



## vega22 (Jun 24, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> There should be a good element of common sense migration policy now though.  For years unscrupulous employers (*cough* sports direct) have used huge armies of foreign workers on abjectly abysmal wages to produce goods.  With a more restrictive immigration policy and the UK able to implement UK citizen based welfare (i.e. - although benefit tourism is a myth in general) foreign migrants with no to low skills will be deterred from coming here).
> 
> What Britain needs now (and what we don't have) is a strong leader with a sharp mentality and a big heart.



i aint just sports direct dude, i mean where i live there are many of the largest distribution centres in the uk for the main supermarkets. most of the workforce is from agencies on 0 hour contracts, english and foreign people all with no choice but to accept such ridiculous contracts. 

now, today we are handing all the power to the people who allowed those contracts in the 1st place....


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 24, 2016)

http://idvassilev.blogspot.co.ke/2016/06/brexit-zero-sum-loss.html


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 24, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> http://idvassilev.blogspot.co.ke/2016/06/brexit-zero-sum-loss.html



GTFO.

To  paraphrase a quote, 'Russia...created Islamic State'.  I love reading pseudo intellectual, self indulgent literature.  Not.

That entire post is fluff. Putin's power is as credible as it is illusory. To believe Russia created Brexit is the epitome of fantasist nonsense.
I'm sure the philosophical Russians like to believe such strength but the cold hard fact is Brexit was created by years of liberalisation of cultural norms. Anders Breyvik is the vulgar spearhead of the realisation that integration doesn't always work. The referendum played on nothing more than the acceleration of the multi-culturalist agenda of Brussels that was exacerbated by an exceptionally complex situation that developed through sectarian strife that predates the Russian Empire.
Putin is nothing more than a cash grabbing phoney. Russia is little more than a fallen power meddling in foreign affairs. If anything, Russian involvement in Syria has eroded IS, therefore quickening their demise that would otherwise have been left unchecked, creating even more human exodus. Russia has reduced migration long term. Their soiled relations with Turkey means a former ally is now even closer to Europe. US and European involvement with Iran on the sanctions has also empowered that country and consolidated another anti Sunni power.

That blog was way off the mark. Russians like to believe in powerful conspiracy but the only one that Putin cares about is Mossack Fonseca.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 24, 2016)

Bullshit post


ne6togadno said:


> http://idvassilev.blogspot.co.ke/2016/06/brexit-zero-sum-loss.html



culled from ^^^^^
"" The EU will invite Scotland and Northern Ireland to remain ""

So The EU is Going to Break up the British UNION
And who pays their EU costs
They will not get in for Free
They would be in the same position As the pigs at the Trough
Without British Money the EU is Going to HAVE MAJOR MONEY PROBLEMS

as i posted earlier



dorsetknob said:


> Northern Ireland will not Seek to remain in the EU
> it is unfortunately still to Sectarian.
> The Vast majority are King(Queen) and country ( Protestant 70% )
> They cannot afford to go it alone
> ...



edit
those Irish that feel they still want to be part of the EU can legally apply for a Republic of Ireland (EU) Passport and then move south


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 24, 2016)

Interesting that the blame for potentially "breaking up the British union" lies with the EU. The English have known for the longest time that Leave has interesting complications for Scotland; it's no secret. Perhaps another one of those "EU is wrecking our sovereignty" things?  Pretty much like signing a contract for a 9-5 job that lasts from 9 to 5 and claiming false imprisonment against your employer, innit?

What's done is done, and now whoever's at the helm has got to sort out what needs to be sorted (a.k.a. everything). If we keep going back an forth on this topic it ain't gonna be pretty. What I wanna know is when that GTX 970 Mini will come down in price at UK retailers so I can get a piece o that 1440p gaming performance in a 6-inch-long package


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 24, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> Interesting that the blame for potentially "breaking up the British union" lies with the EU.


Well the English are not trying to Break up this Union we wish it to Remain a Union


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 24, 2016)

I will wade in with an opinion when I'm sat down with a drink mobiles suck for anything longer than instant messaging....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I will wade in with an opinion when I'm sat down with a drink mobiles suck for anything longer than instant messaging....



Get a bigger phone you mong


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 24, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Get a bigger phone you mong



LG G5.... 

I voted out btw, never thought it would happen tbh and still a little in shock however this is not legally binding and I wouldn't put it past the powers that be to either hold another referendum IE: Ireland or for it not to be passed in parliament, however I was more shocked at Cameron resigning.....

He's a typical career politician, before he got into power he was pro-exit stating we would be a strong independent island, get's into power and taxes the lowest paid and the poorest, promises to reduce levels of immigration under Labour and they increase, appeases Europe with all he has and then warns of Armageddon if we dare to leave the ever so prosperous EU (Think riots of nationals in France, Germany, Spain, Greece etc... Irelands economy  going bust, Greece going bankrupt... sure why wouldn't we want this?)

The EU is a failed project, we put in 10x more than we get out if we are talking about national interest and economy etc.

For all the younger electorate saying the older people shouldn't be able to decide on their future, I'm older but slightly. I am 34 I have 4 children in my household (2 of my own and 2 of my partners previous relationship) and I voted out! I am thinking about their welfare, my mum and dad (Northern Irish and English respectively) had 4 children, back then this was a normal/average family size and my mum stayed at home to raise the kids whilst my dad went out to work we lived relatively comfortably on my dads earnings and were raised with respect, manners and boundaries. Now your average family of 2 adults 2 kids can't manage on a single wage and barely get by with 2 incomes. I am not able to buy a house because I had a family, I will likely never get on the housing ladder due to sky high prices of properties and will neither qualify for social housing as I still work for a living so don't class as being needy enough.

So yea call me old, and selfish for voting out on an undemocratic, unelected dictatorship that I never asked for but now given the chance I will say hell yes we cannot be any better off being independent and democratic. We buy import FAR much more from the EU than we export so for them to cut ties would be akin to cutting off your nose to spite your face (a British saying as it happens...)

We will still buy European cars, bread, wine etc only we have a chance to make our own way in the world and forge other agreements as we see fit and not be shackled by an elitist bunch of people who push pencils all day and don't have a clue about what real life is for people in the EU/UK.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 25, 2016)

Why hello there, care for a spot of tea?
Or are we more about eating bangers n mash?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 25, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> He's a typical career politician, before he got into power he was pro-exit stating we would be a strong independent island, get's into power and taxes the lowest paid and the poorest, promises to reduce levels of immigration under Labour and they increase, appeases Europe with all he has and then warns of Armageddon if we dare to leave the ever so prosperous EU (Think riots of nationals in France, Germany, Spain, Greece etc... Irelands economy going bust, Greece going bankrupt... sure why wouldn't we want this?)



his Change of mind was probably influenced by the prospect of a cushy well paid (PROMISED BACK DOOR Greased Bribe) retirement job with the EU.
Think Blair and the obscene money he made after leaving as PM
Well We Brits Pissed on that Plan ( HE will have to Retire to the house (of old fogies)Lords ).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 25, 2016)

Probably a fitting soundtrack to our escape new future


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 25, 2016)

Now that EU is gone, need a new scapegoat when politicians screw up again.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 25, 2016)

Fourstaff said:


> Now that EU is gone, need a new scapegoat when politicians screw up again.



The politicians?.....


----------



## Niteblooded (Jun 25, 2016)

You guys should have listened to John Oliver.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 26, 2016)

For all those that knock the UK withdraw from the EU and predict dire fails for the UK


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> For all those that knock the UK withdraw from the EU and predict dire fails for the UK



I reckon we should have all got into tight fitting catsuits and blonde wigs and drove around all through the night while blasting this song out and standing out of our sunroofs and singing along.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 26, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I reckon we should have all got into tight fitting catsuits and blonde wigs



 while how you dress and the Attire you Chose to wear is your choice
i have never owned a Cat suit
I like PussyCats and would never skin one

PS Nice choice of riposte Song


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 26, 2016)

I remember the days before the EU...... so much better then!


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 26, 2016)

*Tatty_One*

So Can i
November 1, 1993, Maastricht, Netherlands
The European Union was formally established when the Maastricht Treaty—whose main architects were Helmut Kohl and François Mitterrand—came into force on *1 November 1993*.

We never Voted To JOIN WE WERE CONSCRIPTED IN (Conned )
We voted to join the EEC   in 1975  not the EU
Anyway "IF PARLIAMENT RESPECTS THE CHOICE and WISHES  OF THE PEOPLE" We will eventually be out


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 26, 2016)

Yeah, I remember the days before we joined the EEC even, was worse then but that's only because we had 10 years of crap government.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2016)

(huge gif. might take time to load if youre on slower net)


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 26, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> Yeah, I remember the days before we joined the EEC even,



I was Born before man Launched satellites  into Space.( 4 October 1957. )
i was Born Before the EEC was formed. (25 March 1957, of the Treaty of Rome establishing a European Economic Community.)

I've Had a Hard life   They SLAPPED MY ASS Seconds after i was Born.
But they did put a Tit in my mouth as compensation


----------



## vega22 (Jun 26, 2016)

Fourstaff said:


> Now that EU is gone, need a new scapegoat when politicians screw up again.



lol

the leave voters xD


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 27, 2016)

Found a funny meme which is based on a interview of a woman who voted leave complaining about immigrants stealing jobs from her,but yet she has never applied for a job? This type of stupidity makes me dislike the whole leavers campaign,both sides are filled with idiots voted misinformed.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 27, 2016)

Cracks me up.......... seems to me the most vocal are the ones who didnt bother to vote.


The BBC just showed people being interviewed at Glastonbury, one guy said his own Grandmothers vote shouldnt count because she will be dead in a couple of years.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 27, 2016)

People that go to Glastonbury are crazy anyway they love living the hardcore life once a year for whole weekend.
This whole thing been nothing but disappointment and rage regardless of the results;you have people that voted leave that are happy because they feel they did the right things,then you have those that voted with small mind that are either happy and act all stupid and racist too or realised they may have made a mistake.
You then have remain campaigners raging about how the UK is going to go hell and continuously bringing bad news and afraid to step out and carry on with their lives and vice versa if UK remained but minus the racial discrimination abuse.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 27, 2016)

As far as im concerned the vote has been cast.

Both sides should now join together to work out what is best for Britain rather than continuing with the chainsaw fight.

We want out----Europe wants us out----lets make it work as soon as possible.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 27, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Both sides should now join together



No. Fundamentally me and half the country have an entirely different wish. We do not have to submit to the beck and call of the other half.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 27, 2016)

I want the misinformed idiots to go back to school and learn to respect other peoples opinion and culture,also realise how fantastic our politicians are at lying.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 27, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> I want the misinformed idiots to go back to school and learn to respect other peoples opinion and culture,also realise how fantastic our politicians are at lying.



The thing I hate about this whole mess is not the result, or people voting for what they believed in. It's the mass lies the politicians told on both sides, and then the very morning after the vote came out and openly admitted they lied. Those lies would have skewed the vote either way. It's also the intense disappointment that many of the people I thought I knew I didn't, because when this referendum business came around, a huge portion of people turned into racist bigots or just general arseholes. It didn't matter whether we stayed or left, the damage was already done to society.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 27, 2016)

RCoon said:


> The thing I hate about this whole mess is not the result, or people voting for what they believed in. It's the mass lies the politicians told on both sides, and then the very morning after the vote came out and openly admitted they lied. Those lies would have skewed the vote either way. It's also the intense disappointment that many of the people I thought I knew I didn't, because when this referendum business came around, a huge portion of people turned into racist bigots or just general arseholes. It didn't matter whether we stayed or left, the damage was already done to society.



I do agree with you Rcoon,a very funny example would be one of the leavers campaign about us "spending 350m a week on EU and not on our NHS,lets fund our NHS instead" if they actually worded it differently then i suppose the great Nigel Farage wouldn't have got such a huge backlash when he got interviewed on ITV or channel 4 in morning on the Friday morning.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 27, 2016)

That's the money sent to the eu. It was never a promise it would all go to the NHS cause for a start farage isn't pm so it's not down to him but the point was that money like that could do a lot in the UK and the NHS was the prime example, he said no less when interviewed though anything he does say gets twisted


----------



## RCoon (Jun 27, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> That's the money sent to the eu. It was never a promise it would all go to the NHS cause for a start farage isn't pm so it's not down to him but the point was that money like that could do a lot in the UK and the NHS was the prime example, he said no less when interviewed though anything he does say gets twisted



It also wasn't £350m. Not even close.

If you're going to write a sodding great number in an enormous promise on the side of a bus, you get your facts straight.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 27, 2016)

RCoon said:


> It also wasn't £350m. Not even close.
> 
> If you're going to write a sodding great number in an enormous promise on the side of a bus, you get your facts straight.



What figure was it? You sound very bitter about the whole thing, you wouldn't be one of those who signed the petition to hold another referendum would you? That's good old democracy for you right there.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 27, 2016)

RCoon said:


> It also wasn't £350m. Not even close.
> 
> If you're going to write a sodding great number in an enormous promise on the side of a bus, you get your facts straight.


It was a gross figure, even George Osbourne recognises that it's an accurate figure, we know the "net" figure is half of that, the leave campaign was as much about us not having a choice on where that half goes when it comes back into our own country than it was the actual net figure.

I do feel both sides of the campaign manipulated truth but should we have expected any different?  We are to blame as we vote the muppet's into power in the first place, I am voting for the monster raving loony party at the next election, they best reflect me


----------



## RCoon (Jun 27, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> What figure was it?


http://www.theguardian.com/politics...23/does-the-eu-really-cost-the-uk-350m-a-week


Tatty_One said:


> I am voting for the monster raving loony party at the next election, they best reflect me


I tried to do that last election but nobody from that party was standing.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 27, 2016)

People with brain would know that figure wouldn't be used on the NHS alone,but because they worded it and promoted it that way is what i think angered a lot of people and of course politicians are liars from get go its known fact.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 27, 2016)

RCoon said:


> No. Fundamentally me and half the country have an entirely different wish. We do not have to submit to the beck and call of the other half.




We all know that politicians are liars, anyone who listened to them, the media pundits or the bookies are the fools.

Like i said before, the time for being vocal was before the vote currently they are all wasting our time and money continuing with the bickering about the vote.

It will be at least 5 years before anyone can say " i told you so"


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 27, 2016)

RCoon said:


> No. Fundamentally me and half the country have an entirely different wish. We do not have to submit to the beck and call of the other half.


Split England in half from top to bottom.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 27, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Split England in half from top to bottom.






Dorset would then be part of Wales...............................................nooooooooooooooo !!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 27, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Dorset would then be part of Wales...............................................nooooooooooooooo !!!



Its alright. You get to be even closer friends with @dorsetknob


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 27, 2016)

I demand a vote and  if im not happy with the result .....i want another one.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 27, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I demand a vote and if im not happy with the result .....i want another one.



That's the True EU way ( just ask the Irish how their Referendum vote was treated)



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Dorset would then be part of Wales...............................................nooooooooooooooo !!!



Mae gennym y defaid a byddem yn croesawu


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 27, 2016)

The *Dorset* or *Horned Dorset* breed of sheep is known mostly for its prolific lambing. It has been known to produce two lambing seasons per year

Great for those horny welsh males


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 27, 2016)

The Badger Face Welsh Mountain is a distinct variety of the Welsh Mountain breed of domestic sheep bred for Sheep farming in Wales. It is a hardy upland breed known for producing a high percentage of twins and triplets under good conditions. Wikipedia


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 27, 2016)

RCoon said:


> No. Fundamentally me and half the country have an entirely different wish. We do not have to submit to the beck and call of the other half.



I like you a lot. Big deep eyes and that fuzzy hair. But the quote above illustrates huge problems. A vote is a vote. You then abide by the outcome. The majority was slim but it was over a million people.
I voted for Scottish independence. Vote went other way but I accept it without condition.

Not every 'leave' vote was from the mind of a rabid racist and not every 'remain' vote was pragmatic. The UK will survive outside of political union with Europe. We will trade (at a disadvantage) with it but be free to negotiate our own deals elsewhere. 

The largest problem with the EU is the power Brussels holds. It doesn't matter I didn't vote conservative, what matters is they won the mandate to govern the UK. 
We do not get to choose our EU masters. It's an in house boys club. A lot of them hate us too.

Fear of the future should never govern a hopeful heart. The UK is an incredibly diverse and great country, don't do it a disservice by thinking we need European political integration to survive.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 27, 2016)

Honestly I'm at a loss. Its gotten to the point where I hate this entire debate. In my principals I cannot understand why 17 million people can decide the fate of the entire 66 million residents in the UK(granted many of those are children, but this is their future).

The last general election was the first time I voted, because before that I hated the political landscape with immense disgust. Now I'm part of it I feel no different.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 27, 2016)

Or.....


ONLY 16 million voted to stay out of a population of 66 million.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 27, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Or.....
> 
> 
> ONLY 16 million voted to stay out of a population of 66 million.



My point is I don't believe this referendum should have ever happened. Its not the kind of decision I'd put to the public.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 27, 2016)

RCoon said:


> My point is I don't believe this referendum should have ever happened. Its not the kind of decision I'd put to the public.




But you would trust a politician to make the same decision?


----------



## RCoon (Jun 27, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> But you would trust a politician to make the same decision?



Nope. Perhaps the issue at large is our politicians. We should probably solve that problem before we breach one like the EU. I'm not qualified to make an educated decision about the EU, and I would dare say most of the UK wasn't either.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 27, 2016)

Both  sides lied to try and influence the vote, we knew this would happen, its what they do.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 27, 2016)

The whole referendum has sort of encouraged racial discrimination even more than it is,i know racism will always exist but surely people shouldn't be encouraging it a lot more now because we have voted to be out of EU.
There are many things i dislike and name a few of them are parents that don't teachtheir kids manners and respect for other cultural background *racial comment from 3 little kids outside my house*,politics and media itself.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 27, 2016)

RCoon said:


> My point is I don't believe this referendum should have ever happened. Its not the kind of decision I'd put to the public.



No disrespect   but those are the words you expect to hear from a Dictator
We the public have the right to voice our concerns as to who and how we are governed
ITs OUR Future After all
and our Society is Democratic ( i still hope and Believe )

In a Democracy Its the Will of the Majority


----------



## scevism (Jun 27, 2016)

At least now we can have misshapen fruit and vegetables. Bring it on!


----------



## RCoon (Jun 27, 2016)

scevism said:


> At least now we can have misshapen fruit and vegetables. Bring it on!



That regulation was dismissed in 2008. We've had bent bananas for the last 8 years and nobody noticed.


----------



## scevism (Jun 27, 2016)

Well i must shop at the wrong place. The search begins.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 27, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Nope. Perhaps the issue at large is our politicians. We should probably solve that problem before we breach one like the EU. I'm not qualified to make an educated decision about the EU, and I would dare say most of the UK wasn't either.


I think you have a very valid point, apparently more than half of the 3 million asking for a 2nd go are voters that voted for Leave, I find that very sad, research already shows that many under 25's voted to leave, they are considered ill informed or protest votes, I don't necessarily agree with that claim just as I don't agree that the majority of 50 plus citizens voted to leave, in my office there are 13 50+ staff, one voted to leave, there are also 16 under 25's, 5 voted for remain, the rest to leave.

Whilst that is just a tiny snapshot it does question perceived trends in age demographics that facebook poison seems to be spouting at the moment, the thing is for me, if all of us generally agree that politicians cannot always be trusted to do the "right" thing, knowing that many have their own agenda's as we saw from the 2 different campaigns, how can we trust them to have a commons vote and get it right (whatever right actually means.... _set diary date for 3 years time to further discuss_).  Of course many that voted to remain would prefer going down that route, probably because they know that it would have resulted in around a 65/35 split in favour of remain..... all I would suggest in a general sense is to not so freely give up on the right of the people to determine their own futures...... good or bad (_refer back to diary for that 3 year review meeting_ )


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 27, 2016)

There is a position that is ignored by many and those that recognise often are drowned out.

I (as mentioned) voted for Scottish Indy.  I also stated to my friends, I would happily vote for a Scottish Conservative Government in an independent Scotland (if their policies were palatable).

This is the same.  People are associating the leave vote with outright isolationism and racist tendencies.  This is the populist backlash that social media and the news outlets like to talk about.  We've lost our way in determining our sensibilities because the vast majority rely on fast access to 'simplified' news.  That means Facebook is used as a factual source and the BBC reports on what is 'newsworthy'.  It's a disgrace that the leave vote isn't discussed as a rejection of rule from Brussels in an alarmingly encroaching centralised power grab.  Instead it is easier to make it black and white (almost literally).

I am hugely offended (as I was in the Indy vote) that the legitimate right to vote and used reason is trampled upon by those that voted differently.  It's a vile poison of democracy that those that lose a vote can then turn it around as some form of stigma.  Idiots will always be idiots and those reports about racist abuse now surfacing were always there.  It could well be argued that these idiots with a reversed vote would resort to even more bitter attacks as they see their own immoral ideals voted over.

But this was not about race.  It was about political power and autonomy.  The Grexit debate destabilised Europe and has left that country crippled.  Spain is now recovering but that happens when your austerity measures are kept in place for years.  Even in the UK, our austerity is seen as improving our economy but that is an easily eviscerated view.

People also freely use the term 'racist' quite freely but it is absolutely a product of social evolution that we distrust those from other groups.  Having the opportunity to study Archaeology, Philosophy and Anthropology at Uni it is patently clear that society develops better and faster with shared goals.  It is NOT racist to get annoyed at an influx of any alien culture, be it white eurpoean or darker skinned ethnic groups.  We live in social groups and we thrive in similar social groups.  If you voted leave to retain some identity of a British culture (which has always been varied regardless - Welsh, Scots, English and Irish - and all their own subgroups) then that is a fair reason.

People need to realise this goes back only 40 years.  That's nothing in history.  We aided our allies in WW1 and WW2, before the EU existed.  In the EU we broke their rules and bombed Iraq.  We had no mandate, we did it anyway.  The EU is NOT a great future.  It will be painful to rip away from it but that pain is more like ripping out a sharp, deep splinter.  And we must not confuse the EU with Europe.  The EU is a powerful political club, ruled by Brussels and supported by the billions of pounds it demands from it's member states.  Europe is a continent of very diverse peoples and culture.  Europe is a natural evolution of social cohesion and friction, the EU is a very unnatural construct of trade and wealth. 

We voted to leave a politically elite, politically ambitious organisation that is run and ruled by some very anti-British minds (whether we were in or out).  The Brussels elite is not the UK's friend and never was - they admitted that recently (I believe the quote was, "it wasn't much of a love affair").  It was often seen as a great aim to erode the UK's influence in Europe and it was happening year by year.  Look at Camerons failed efforts to renegotiate.  Most of what was achieved has been pulled apart as fluff and of no consequence.  Brussels kicked his ass and he came back with all he could - scraps.  That's the EU people are so upset to be leaving?

We are Europeans.  We were always a great part of Europe, in conflict and in alliance.  Our institutions are grounded in continental monarchies and progressive European philosophical thinking.  To think there is a Britain that is not European is fallacy and to think we need the EU to be European is idiotic nonsense.

We are stronger in Europe and we ARE in Europe.  We are simply freer outside the EU.  The only people that really don't like it are the vested interests of large companies and wealthy elites.  Give me higher taxes and give me freedom.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 27, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> There is a position that is ignored by many and those that recognise often are drowned out.
> 
> I (as mentioned) voted for Scottish Indy.  I also stated to my friends, I would happily vote for a Scottish Conservative Government in an independent Scotland (if their policies were palatable).
> 
> ...



Great post


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 27, 2016)

Now ( WHEN WE EXIT )
Those Company's that Funded Remain ( GOOGLE AMAZON MICROSOFT COSTA COFFEE and the miriad more )
WILL NOW HAVE TO PAY THE TAXES TO THE UK instead of funneling to god knows where
with their double dutch/luxumberger Irish Cream Sandwich Tax shunting Deal's

That's why they funded the Remain faction   not as a Sense of EU Solidarity or because it was in British Interests but because  they would be Screwed  where it HURTS THEM
Their Profits and Pockets.


----------



## scevism (Jun 27, 2016)

What made me vote was the 350 million we send to Brussels each week and dont get much back. Funny that all the greedy maggots voted to stay in as above.
350 million saving hope most of that goes to the NHS. And the potholes in my fuckin town..


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 27, 2016)

Speaking of


scevism said:


> the 350 million we send to Brussels each week


One has to wonder how the EU will fund this UPCOMING DEFICIT.
will those other NET CONTRIBUTORS PAY MORE
will the Vast majority who receive more than they Contribute pay more
or will the EU Raise the DEFICIT BY INCREASING VAT ON EVERYTHING  FOR EVERYONE IN THE EU ( AND FURTHER TAX THOSE LEAST ABLE TO PAY IE THE POOR).

VAT CURRENTLY 25% ( EU Average )  BRITEX = VAT RAISED ON EVERYTHING TO 35+%.

My money is on " VAT RAISED ON EVERYTHING TO 35+%."


----------



## scevism (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm sure we will find out soon. At the mo its all scary storys blah blah blah.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 27, 2016)

scevism said:


> What made me vote was the 350 million we send to Brussels each week and dont get much back.



You might want to read one of my previous posts. If you voted to leave solely because of the 350 million figure, I'm afraid you've been duped.

Did you not see Farage clearly state on live TV the morning of the result that they lied about that money?


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 27, 2016)

With the rebate it's only about 8 billion pounds a year...


----------



## scevism (Jun 27, 2016)

There all full of lies 


RCoon said:


> You might want to read one of my previous posts. If you voted to leave solely because of the 350 million figure, I'm afraid you've been duped.
> 
> Did you not see Farage clearly state on live TV the morning of the result that they lied about that money?



Was not just about the NHS the farmers the fisherman getting done over by eu laws.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 27, 2016)

Ballot Stuffing
A petition for a second EU referendum in the UK has been hit by suspicions of computer automated ballot stuffing, possibly by politically motivated hackers.

77K fraudulent signatures have been removed from a petition calling for a second vote on the UK’s relationship with the European Union.

“There are 2,371 signatures from The Vatican - a place that only has a population of 1,000,” . Also the json data shows 2735 signatures from the Antarctic and 23,694 signatures from North Korea.”

what goes on when you lose eh


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Caring1 (Jun 28, 2016)

Capslockstuck, that made me laugh out loud and ended up in a coughing fit


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 28, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Capslockstuck, that made me laugh out loud and ended up in a coughing fit




Excellent........


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 28, 2016)

The Reason he jumped


----------



## RCoon (Jun 28, 2016)

You two are basically an echo chamber


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 28, 2016)

A sentiment echoed by 17,410,70 others.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 28, 2016)

RCoon said:


> You two are basically an echo chamber


Great British minds work alike


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 28, 2016)

Sorry, have to post this here though I thought there was some relevance in it what with recent goings on.... Another terrorist attack in Turkey, this time at the Ataturk airport, Istanbul. 3 assailants with AK 47's and suicide vests according to reports and upto 28 people dead with 60 injured. My mum flew to Turkey yesterday, luckily she is in another part of the country but it is a hotbed for terrorists due to it's location (bordering the EU and Middle East) and certain groups of religious factions who live there.... And yet the EU wants to open up it's doors to Turkey....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Ataturk-airport-cause-multiple-injuries.html


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 28, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Sorry, have to post this here though I thought there was some relevance in it what with recent goings on.... Another terrorist attack in Turkey, this time at the Ataturk airport, Istanbul. 3 assailants with AK 47's and suicide vests according to reports and upto 28 people dead with 60 injured. My mum flew to Turkey yesterday, luckily she is in another part of the country but it is a hotbed for terrorists due to it's location (bordering the EU and Middle East) and certain groups of religious factions who live there.... And yet the EU wants to open up it's doors to Turkey....
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Ataturk-airport-cause-multiple-injuries.html



Erdogan is an islamist by the back door.  Many rumours abound that he kept quiet against IS initially as the Kurds which he hates were fighting against IS.  I was in Bodrum last year and the people in Bodrum I spoke with were worried about the way their country was going.  Effectively the older generation and the huge eastern areas of bumpkins votes for him but the western progressive side isn't as loyal.  Erdogan and his party is the biggest problem the EU faces with Turkey.  He's just like Putin in so many regards.  The EU is only sidling up to him because of the migration crisis.  It's all rather reprehensible.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 28, 2016)

But still England lost to to a supermarket sized Iceland in football  What could be worse... screw the brexit 

I just had to add it . Actually I like to buy many things from UK and visit too as the flights are really cheap often... although I like Scotland more... not keen to London at all... I wonder how the prices will screw up.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 28, 2016)

A motion of no confidence in Labour leader Jeremy Corbyn has been passed by the party's MPs.

The 172-40 vote, which is not binding, follows resignations from the shadow cabinet and calls on Mr Corbyn to quit.

Mr Corbyn said the ballot had "no constitutional legitimacy" and said he would not "betray" the members who voted for him by resigning.

The leader's allies have told his critics to trigger a formal leadership contest if they want to challenge him.

Egotistical corbyn thinks Again that the people don't matter Because he is the leader and in Charge

Sieg Heil Furher Corbyn 
*Kristallnacht* _*bekommen*_


----------



## RCoon (Jun 28, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> A motion of no confidence in Labour leader Jeremy Corbyn has been passed by the party's MPs.
> 
> The 172-40 vote, which is not binding, follows resignations from the shadow cabinet and calls on Mr Corbyn to quit.
> 
> ...



The people don't matter? The people aren't voting in the no confidence motion, his MPs are. Not that I'm a Labour voter mind you.

Like he says, challenge him in a leadership vote, then the party can vote in a legally binding way.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 28, 2016)

The people i was referring to are the 172 MP's of the Labour Party that passed this motion  or are they not classed as people


----------



## RCoon (Jun 28, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> The people i was referring to are the 172 MP's of the Labour Party that passed this motion  or are they not classed as people


Well, no, they have their own agenda in mind. Of they truly cared they'd call for a leadership vote


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 28, 2016)

That probably be the next step  He no longer has the support and more importantly the confidence of the parliamentary Labour Party.
It Seems that they ( the 172 Labour MP's ) feel that with him in charge they are in a position where they feel they cannot Win a (To Be Called ) General Election (and they fear that because of that they will be out of their cushty jobs )


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 29, 2016)

The sheer stupidity and ignorance exhibited by so many voters for both camps (Remain: I didn't think we would leave!1!1!1! If I did I would've voted) (Leave: I voted to get them Muslims out of the country, despite the fact that I clearly do not know anything else about the whole shebang and cannot identify the basic distinction between "Muslim" and "Islamist") is very disconcerting to say the least, but it's all over. We have our results.

What does bothers me is the lack of respect for the constitution.

1. Why the fuck is every Tom, Dick and Harry calling for a second referendum? What happened to democracy? It doesn't work that way. All should be ashamed of themselves. It *doesn't matter* if in reality only 30-something percent of people voted leave, because only 72% showed up. We all live in a democracy, but participation happens to be voluntary. That doesn't change the reality that Leave won by a small majority. The last Quebec referendum we had in Canada was a slim one; that doesn't change the fact that slightly more people chose to remain than leave.

2. Why the fuck is Corbyn being a douchebag? "Vote of no confidence not technically binding upon me" hey you little shit, ever heard of a "convention"? You know, those constitutional rules that aren't written but are known and respected by everybody, and comprise half of all Britain's constitutional law? Resign already. You did a crappy ass job on the referendum, and your political position was whack even before the damn referendum.

Get over it already; no one was faultless, no one was 100% right. Now if we don't get our act together, stop standing around all stunned and actually get down to business in negotiating our relationship with the EU and the rest of trade agreements, this short-term economic disaster is going to turn into a never-ending one.



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


>



That's gold man. Thanks for the laugh.

On the other hand he'll be fine, hurts like hell but just go to the nearest A&E cause the NHS'll take care of him  (after a 3 hour wait, of course) 



And for those that might want to take me up on the fact that we had more than one Quebec referendum, that the second (very close) one came as a round 2, if you will, of the first one, I would kindly like to remind you that we did not have the EU on our ass waiting for the result and all of Europe hanging in the balance. It was also provincial in nature (more akin to Scottish referendum than Brexit).


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 29, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> The sheer stupidity and ignorance exhibited by so many voters for both camps (Remain: I didn't think we would leave!1!1!1! If I did I would've voted) (Leave: I voted to get them Muslims out of the country, despite the fact that I clearly do not know anything else about the whole shebang and cannot identify the basic distinction between "Muslim" and "Islamist") is very disconcerting to say the least, but it's all over. We have our results.
> 
> What does bothers me is the lack of respect for the constitution.
> 
> ...



I voted leave and have no idea what you're talking about.... But hey why let facts get in the way of another idiot talking bollocks and branding me a racist


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 29, 2016)

Here is Stephen Crabb, a contender for leader of the Con' Party.







He is unknown, his constituency however is world famous (Preseli Pembrokeshire)   for producing the Bluestones for Stonehenge and the best magic mushrooms in the Kingdom.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 29, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Here is Stephen Crabb, a contender for leader of the Con' Party.
> 
> View attachment 75836
> 
> ...



Has he pumped a pigs skull?  Or does he dance naked in the moonlight like a proper druid?

EDIT: Anyone - and I mean anyone over that prick Hunt.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 29, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Has he pumped a pigs skull? Or does he dance naked in the moonlight like a proper druid?




We prefer our sheep in this part of the world......



he is currently working to have a local beach cleared of ravers  who frequently dance in the moonlight though I have yet to see a naked one.

http://www.carmarthenjournal.co.uk/...-local-beach/story-29440535-detail/story.html


"its hard to grab this concept and idea, we are gonna say goodbye to IKEA"...........


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 29, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I voted leave and have no idea what you're talking about.... But hey why let facts get in the way of another idiot talking bollocks and branding me a racist



Wha...?

In what way did my post target you and your reasons for voting leave? What I said was that too many of both camps were misinformed / voting completely blind. Many on the Remain side (if they even bothered to vote at all, all comfortable in their chairs thinking that there was no way Leave would win) cast their vote without actually reading into the problems that the EU has and how the UK is putting in without getting much out. In very much the same way, certain members of the Leave camp voted under the incorrect assumption that leaving the EU would strengthen a stricter and tougher immigration system. *It doesn't*. All it stops is the influx of EU nationals (formerly (currently) refugees) when they get their citizenship from moving freely to the UK. The UK's immigration system doesn't need strengthening;  if not for pledges to accept x amount of immigrants, an asylum system that functions off of mostly _not_ granting leave, the UK's system is one of the strictest in the world.

It's not about you, bud  Believing that you can better provide for your family and your family can prosper outside of the EU is a noble and reasonable cause, and we are all entitled to our own opinions. I never called you a racist, and I believe that I would have made the same decision if placed in the same financial situation, with the same political views as you have. What I *did* emphasize, is that the referendum is over and we need to get over our differences in voting and think about what our government should now be doing to improve the status of the UK. Anyone who can't see that this has all been a short-term economic disaster for the UK and for much of the world is blind and has probably been misled by the Leave camp in thinking that the economic ramifications are negligible. They are negligible....if we take quick action to re-establish trade ties, stabilize the current situation and look into forging new ties to which we have perhaps not given much thought prior to the whole Brexit hubbub.

And all the bullshit about calling a second referendum and party leaders refusing to resign in defiance of their own parties, as well as the wave of unfounded and wholly misinformed hate crime throughout the UK are all not helping. 

So if you believe that I'm just another "idiot talking bollocks and [totally not] branding [you] a racist" for looking forwards...well, that's just your highly misinformed opinion then, albeit one of those opinions that is serving to divide the country in a time when we need to come together.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 29, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> Wha...?
> 
> In what way did my post target you and your reasons for voting leave? What I said was that too many of both camps were misinformed / voting completely blind. Many on the Remain side (if they even bothered to vote at all, all comfortable in their chairs thinking that there was no way Leave would win) cast their vote without actually reading into the problems that the EU has and how the UK is putting in without getting much out. In very much the same way, certain members of the Leave camp voted under the incorrect assumption that leaving the EU would strengthen a stricter and tougher immigration system. *It doesn't*. All it stops is the influx of EU nationals (formerly (currently) refugees) when they get their citizenship from moving freely to the UK. The UK's immigration system doesn't need strengthening;  if not for pledges to accept x amount of immigrants, an asylum system that functions off of mostly _not_ granting leave, the UK's system is one of the strictest in the world.
> 
> ...



You generalised leavers as racist so yes you did....  If you need me to quote you again so you can read it then I will.. And assuming people who voted leave didn't know what they were voting for etc 

I'm not getting into a debate, the referendum has been and gone, a majority of people have voted to leave as far as I'm concerned that's the end of it for me.  

Now for more pressing matters where the f**k is TPU's RX480 review :O


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 29, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> The sheer stupidity and ignorance exhibited by *so many* voters for *both camps* (Remain: I didn't think we would leave!1!1!1! If I did I would've voted) (Leave: I voted to get them Muslims out of the country, despite the fact that I clearly do not know anything else about the whole shebang and cannot identify the basic distinction between "Muslim" and "Islamist") is very disconcerting to say the least, but it's all over. We have our results.





NdMk2o1o said:


> You generalised leavers as racist so yes you did....  If you need me to quote you again so you can read it then I will.. And assuming people who voted leave didn't know what they were voting for etc



If that's what you want to believe, keep deceiving yourself. It isn't edited, it's all right there. I guess people are just too lazy to *read* something twice if they don't understanding it fully the first time around, and too lazy to *read* a follow-up explanation.

MANY != MOST       
MANY != ALL        
MANY != VAST MAJORITY OF       
MANY = SOME

The 480 review is there and has been there since pretty early this morning ever since I got to work. I guess you just need to *read*. Gosh, didn't even have an ounce of intent to brand you or anyone else here as a racist, or question your reasons for voting leave, or generalizing all who voted leave - _didn't _do so, and _still_ was denounced as doing so.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 29, 2016)

You blatantly did lol jump down off your little high horse man no need to go all drama Queen  

And I haven't seen it cause I'm on the mobile app and haven't seen a thread, I can read quite competently, I have been doing it for a few years now


----------



## RCoon (Jun 30, 2016)

Got given two free marshal tickets to the Donington Masters race event this weekend - I know a guy who owns one of the teams so we're parking in the paddock!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 30, 2016)

Well my boss has now officially retired/left the office,sad times as i have only been working for him since last year late September.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2016)

Pretty much how my day went right here...


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 30, 2016)

^^^^^ Did not realize you worked in sangatte *calais ( they call it quartier neuf )*
*do you have any  problems getting there by bike and wot about the return trip*

*







*


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 1, 2016)

So.......


who will England fans be supporting when Wales play Belgium in the Euros tonight ?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 1, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> who will England fans be supporting when Wales play Belgium in the Euros tonight ?



neither, iceland


----------



## RCoon (Jul 1, 2016)

cheesy999 said:


> neither, iceland



Got my hopes up for them too.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 1, 2016)

cheesy999 said:


> neither, iceland






RCoon said:


> Got my hopes up for them too.




Stockholm syndrome ?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockholm_syndrome


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 1, 2016)

I am hoping Portugal makes it to final so i can win something from my office sweepstake.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 1, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Stockholm syndrome ?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockholm_syndrome



I don't think Iceland are holding us captive in any way.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 1, 2016)

RCoon said:


> I don't think Iceland are holding us captive in any way.




_ express empathy and sympathy and have positive feelings toward their captors, sometimes to the point of defending and identifying with the captors._


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 1, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> _ express empathy and sympathy and have positive feelings toward their captors, sometimes to the point of defending and identifying with the captors._



Stockholm syndrome


----------



## FireFox (Jul 1, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> am hoping Portugal makes it to final


To dream is free, Continue dreaming.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 1, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> To dream is free, Continue dreaming.


Lol its all fun and games thats all,i entered a sweepstake and i got Portugal so here is hoping they get to finals at least so i can win something at least.
Most definitely can see either France,Italy or Germany are favourites to be in the finals.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 1, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lol its all fun and games thats all,i entered a sweepstake and i got Portugal so here is hoping they get to finals at least so i can win something at least.
> Most definitely can see either France,Italy or Germany are favourites to be in the finals.


I hope Germany win, no because i live in Germany but because they deserve it, it's going to be very difficult for then because Italy has always defeat Germany.

Italy - Germany 4 - 3  17 June 1970 semi final Word Cup

Italy - Germany 3 - 1 11 July 1982 semi final World Cup

Italy - Germany 2 - 0 4 July 2006 semi final
World Cup

Italy - Germany 2 - 1 28 June 2012 UEFA EURO semi final 2012

After 21 Years a miracle happens 

Germany - Italy 4 - 1 29 March 2016 friendly match.

Will Germany repeat what they did to Italy in Monaco?

Let's see.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 1, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I hope Germany win, no because i live in Germany but because they deserve it, it's going to be very difficult for then because Italy has always defeat Germany.
> 
> Italy - Germany 4 - 3  17 June 1970 semi final Word Cup
> 
> ...



Maybe its revenge when the germans beat the italians during world war and Italians refuse to be bullied by the germans again lol but it will definitely be interesting game. I don't want see Germany win because they are practically the best international team in the world,even with Messi and Aguero or Neymar etc could match the team skills of Germany.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 1, 2016)

you take the piss


kurosagi01 said:


> Maybe its revenge when the germans beat the italians during world war


The Italians made a very late switch to back the winning side

http://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/italy-declares-war-on-germany


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 1, 2016)

I hope Scotland do well...

aw fuddlesticks

Well, me mums welsh, isn't she..  C'mon the Bale.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 1, 2016)

my great Grandad was Born in wales  our family on the male side were farm workers ( he was a sheppard/shearer )
They went to wales every year (for the Virgin Sheep ) for the Shearing


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 1, 2016)

*R-T-B*
Frog god on the welsh side ?  remember the Belgium's are like the french  they eat frogs 

FINAL SCORE Its* 3-1* and the Belgium's are supposed to be the Best in the world ( don't look it against Wales ).


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 1, 2016)

I supported Wales, don't really know why, their squad was delighted to see us go, would be total irony if Wales won the competition to only have been beaten by England, I suppose I am just more UK patriotic than the welsh (and the Scots)


----------



## Finners (Jul 1, 2016)

Great game, Wales played really really well. Think Belgium are ranked something like 3rd in the world so great result!


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 1, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> I supported Wales, don't really know why, their squad was delighted to see us go, would be total irony if Wales won the competition to only have been beaten by England, I suppose I am just more UK patriotic than the welsh (and the Scots)



Well, it's simple national sport rivalry.  Like inter city football rivalry.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 3, 2016)

Wales prove that it's possible to lose 48% to 52% and still stay in Europe


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 3, 2016)

SCAN finally has the MSI Twin Frozr 1080's for sale. Sadly the price isnt too bank manager friendly in my case.... though with that said I could probably sell my 970s at £180 a peice then the final £350 is easier to swallow.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 3, 2016)

Well well well.
Germany WON, the saga Italy always defeat Germany is OVER.

WELL DONE GERMANY AND GOOD LUCK FOR THE NEXT MATCH


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 3, 2016)

@FreedomEclipse 

Do you get a swollen hoop after the commute to and from the office? Then this could be the solution.

Baboon's Hoop Cycling Shorts,
http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/baboon-s-hoop-cycling-shorts-5-70-delivered-gear-best-2473041


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 3, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @FreedomEclipse
> 
> Do you get a swollen hoop after the commute to and from the office? Then this could be the solution.
> 
> ...



Its funny because their inside out.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 3, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Well well well.
> Germany WON, the saga Italy always defeat Germany is OVER.
> 
> WELL DONE GERMANY AND GOOD LUCK FOR THE NEXT MATCH




This is what i would like to see in the final.








 VERSUS


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 3, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Wales prove that it's possible to lose 48% to 52% and still stay in Europe


Not sure what possession has to do with it..... take a look at Leicester's possession stats for last season!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 3, 2016)

Well.... 

Iceland got completely demolished


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 3, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well....
> 
> Iceland got completely demolished



Fairytales must end sometime...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 3, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> Not sure what possession has to do with it..... take a look at Leicester's possession stats for last season!



Referring to the results of a certain recent referendum which saw 52% over 48% vote to leave Europe, so Wales has shown it's possible to stay in with the 48%  come on man, you should be sharper than that


----------



## FireFox (Jul 3, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well....
> 
> Iceland got completely demolished


It wasn't a surprise

They knew that they were going to face France and that they were going to be 



the54thvoid said:


> Fairytales must end sometime...


That fairytale lasted too long


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 4, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Referring to the results of a certain recent referendum which saw 52% over 48% vote to leave Europe, so Wales has shown it's possible to stay in with the 48%  come on man, you should be sharper than that


He said Europe, we are not leaving Europe, it's the continent our country is placed in..... I thought we were leaving the EU?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 4, 2016)

How i wished i placed a bet on Wales making a comeback and win against Belgium at the time..could of used that money towards a SSD or something haha. 
Going to be interesting semi finals now and im still shocked Portugal are still in really after poor performance in group stages.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 4, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> How i wished i placed a bet on Wales making a comeback and win against Belgium at the time..could of used that money towards a SSD or something haha.
> Going to be interesting semi finals now and im still shocked Portugal are still in really after poor performance in group stages.




My wife isnt looking forward to it, she works in the local pub, it was bedlam when we beat Belgium,broken glass and booze spilled everywhere.

Win or lose, Wednesday is set to be a good evening of entertainment.  (Wales will defo win the singing battle)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 4, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> My wife isnt looking forward to it, she works in the local pub, it was bedlam when we beat Belgium,broken glass and booze spilled everywhere.
> 
> Win or lose, Wednesday is set to be a good evening of entertainment.  (Wales will defo win the singing battle)



Think pubs should swap glass pint to plastic bouncy ones for these special occasions or give them a children mug that is also plastic.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 4, 2016)

There are only 3 pubs and people wander back and fore with glasses in hand.

£ 2.50 a pint, you cant go wrong  


talking of pints....are we getting our gallons and pounds and ounces back when we leave the EU?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 4, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> £ 2.50 a pint, you cant go wrong


£2.05 in the pub i use very occasionally  ( some times they have Guest Ales for £1.49.. )

meanwhile in london


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 4, 2016)

Nice hot day today here in midlands, might go do me garden!



dorsetknob said:


> £2.05 in the pub i use very occasionally  ( some times they have Guest Ales for £1.49.. )
> 
> meanwhile in london


That's cheap... if i go my fave it's 2.50 :/


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 4, 2016)

Still it would save time and hassle in cleaning away broken glass,weather like this i want give the car a clean but my aunt still has my jet wash.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 4, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> i want give the car a clean but my aunt still has my jet wash.



Move to Wales God Cleans the Cars there for Free all you have to do is park outside (almost any day )
today's weather for wales
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 4, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Move to Wales God Cleans the Cars there for Free all you have to do is park outside (almost any day )
> today's weather for wales
> 
> 
> ...



LOL i did brecon back when i was in the forces, some wind up there mate!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 4, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Move to Wales God Cleans the Cars there for Free all you have to do is park outside (almost any day )
> today's weather for wales
> 
> 
> ...




it stopped about 20 minutes ago....last seen heading for Dorset.




Recon-UK said:


> LOL i did brecon back when i was in the forces, some wind up there mate!




Thats where i grew up........you get every season in one day....most days


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 4, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> it stopped about 20 minutes ago....last seen heading for Dorset.


Not here yet


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 4, 2016)

Chris Evans is stepping down from top gear!


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 4, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Chris Evans is stepping down from top gear!



Stopped watching after the 3 went.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 4, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Stopped watching after the 3 went.


As Did million's of TG fans

mean while the Three contemplate this earth shattering knock to their Old Show




When later interviewed Jezzza was
heard to Say   of course we are sad that GINGER  is leaving


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 4, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> There are only 3 pubs and people wander back and fore with glasses in hand.
> 
> £ 2.50 a pint, you cant go wrong
> 
> ...



Sadly no, we went decimal many years before the EU.



Recon-UK said:


> Nice hot day today here in midlands, might go do me garden!
> 
> That's cheap... if i go my fave it's 2.50 :/



We don't do double, triple or quadruple posting in the UK clubhouse so be careful!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 4, 2016)

Just checked the metro. Aparently hes being accused of sexual assault. Could be one of the reasons why he quit the show


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 4, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> Sadly no, we went decimal many years before the EU.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't do double, triple or quadruple posting in the UK clubhouse so be careful!



Will try to be on my best behaviour


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 4, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Will try to be on my best behaviour



Thats a former sgt. Major youre addressing there private


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 4, 2016)

Well there was reports that Matt was planning on leaving the show if Chris doesn't go,i suppose one of them had to go and clearly Chris did since nobody liked him for being a try hard Clarkson.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 4, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Thats a former sgt. Major youre addressing there private


Well i did bow down ....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 4, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Well i did bow down ....



At least i think hes a Major. If not a higher rank lol


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 4, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> At least i think hes a Major. If not a higher rank lol



I'm Global elite in CSGO though...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 4, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> At least i think hes a Major. If not a higher rank lol


Went through the ranks, Private upto and past Sergeant major etc, got commissioned after 20 years, left after almost 28 years as a Major, one gunshot wound, 2 shrapnel wounds and a bad case of don't give a shit.

I'm global elite within the globally elite


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 4, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> Went through the ranks, Private upto and past Sergeant major etc, got commissioned after 20 years, left after almost 28 years as a Major, one gunshot wound, 2 shrapnel wounds and a bad case of don't give a shit.
> 
> I'm global elite within the globally elite



You are the map!


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 4, 2016)

As @Bill_Bright would say "" Sir you Served your Queen and country  RESPECT ""


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 4, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> As @Bill_Bright would say "" Sir you Served your Queen and country  RESPECT ""


I was only in it for the money


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 4, 2016)

as they say   " The Kings Shilling "





In your case "" The Queens Shilling ""


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 4, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> I was only in it for the money


Heard a few times that rank is not the beneficiary everyone wants, responsibility ETC... adds coin and less BS though


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 4, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> Went through the ranks, Private upto and past Sergeant major etc, got commissioned after 20 years, left after almost 28 years as a Major, one gunshot wound, 2 shrapnel wounds and a bad case of don't give a shit.
> 
> I'm global elite within the globally elite



Tell us some war stories grandpa!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 4, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Heard a few times that rank is not the beneficiary everyone wants, responsibility ETC... adds coin and less BS though



The higher rank you go the less opportunity you have to kill people...... and of course therefore the less opportunity to get killed, I was in the first UK Battle Group that went into Afghanistan in early 2002, even though I was not patrolling, they still managed to mortar my base though, nice timely reminder that it's not just bullets that kill!


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 4, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> The higher rank you go the less opportunity you have to kill people...... and of course therefore the less opportunity to get killed, I was in the first UK Battle Group that went into Afghanistan in early 2002, even though I was not patrolling, they still managed to mortar my base though, nice timely reminder that it's not just bullets that kill!



Ex 7th Parachute Regt myself, so Artillery Gunner, though we are infantry role too, we are mostly aid to 2/3 Para.
Still underwent some of the most grueling training in the world


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 4, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> The higher rank you go the less opportunity you have to kill people...... and of course therefore the less opportunity to get killed, I was in the first UK Battle Group that went into Afghanistan in early 2002, even though I was not patrolling, they still managed to mortar my base though, nice timely reminder that it's not just bullets that kill!



Does the Army have some kind of C-RAM solution in place to protect against that kind of stuff now? I get the impression that it was a pretty common danger in Afghanistan but I've only ever heard of the US having something to deal with it.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 4, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> I get the impression that it was a pretty common danger in Afghanistan but I've only ever heard of the US having something to deal with it.


Britain been in and out of Afghanistan since it was called   the North West Frontier

Wilkie
"Between 1849 and 1947 the military history of the frontier was a succession of punitive expeditions against offending Pashtun (or _Pathan_) tribes, punctuated by three wars against Afghanistan. Many British officers who went on to distinguished command in the First and Second World Wars learnt their soldiering on the North-West Frontier, which they called the _Grim_.[3]"

Edit   So the americans think it hard to fight in Afghanistan

here is a hard time Especialy if you become a Prisoner of war
*Treatment of prisoners-of-war*
According to the British officer John Masters, Pathan women in the North-West Frontier Province (1901–1955) of British India during the Anglo-Afghan Wars would castrate non-Muslim soldiers who were captured, especially British and Sikhs.[37][38] Pathan women urinated into prisoners' mouths.[39] A method of execution by this is recorded: captured British soldiers were spread out and fastened with restraints to the ground, then a stick, or a piece of wood was used to keep their mouth open to prevent swallowing. Pathan women then squatted and urinated directly into the mouth of the man until he drowned in the urine, taking turns one at a time. There is an incident mentioned when a Hindu man was brutally raped by a gang of Pashtun women, before they drowned him in their urine.[40][41][42][43][44][45][46] This method of execution was reported to have been practiced specifically by the women of the Afridi tribe of the Pashtuns.[47]


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 5, 2016)

For
*Tatty_One*


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 5, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Britain been in and out of Afghanistan since it was called   the North West Frontier
> 
> Wilkie
> "Between 1849 and 1947 the military history of the frontier was a succession of punitive expeditions against offending Pashtun (or _Pathan_) tribes, punctuated by three wars against Afghanistan. Many British officers who went on to distinguished command in the First and Second World Wars learnt their soldiering on the North-West Frontier, which they called the _Grim_.[3]"
> ...



Relax, old buddy, I was referring to this:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Counter_Rocket,_Artillery,_and_Mortar

The US has a land-based system based on the Phalanx CIWS 20mm weapon that is used at sea to destroy cruise missiles and small targets. On land it is used to protect bases from rocket, artillery and mortar attacks (if it performs as advertised). So I was just curious as to whether Britain as a similar system to protect servicemen abroad, seeing as Britain was, with Canada and the US, well invested in the whole ISAF venture in Afghanistan. Hence I recalled that "only the Americans had something to deal with [mortar attacks]"

You don't need to tell me that Afghanistan is a fucked up place. Everyone's got blood on their hands, not just the Afghans. They haven't had a shred of stability since the days of Daoud Khan back before 1978; instead because of a whole bunch of unfortunate events, the war has never really ended since 1979.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 5, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Ex 7th Parachute Regt myself, so Artillery Gunner, though we are infantry role too, we are mostly aid to 2/3 Para.
> Still underwent some of the most grueling training in the world


I was one of the founding members of the 5th Airborne Brigade, reformed in 1981, deployed to Falkland Islands on the QE2 with them in April 82, I was a LCpl/Cpl in 2 Para's rear Link detachment, went on later to join the Artillery, was a SMIG in the first gulf war.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 5, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> I was one of the founding members of the 5th Airborne Brigade, reformed in 1981, deployed to Falkland Islands on the QE2 with them in April 82, I was a LCpl/Cpl in 2 Para's rear Link detachment, went on later to join the Artillery, was a SMIG in the first gulf war.



I was only in for a short period of time, 2 years of service with my regiment, 1 tour. Mother fell ill with cancer and well the Regiment would not let me go even after i broke down... so went AWOL, did 3 months military jail and was given the chance to soldier on or quit, i chose to quit as my family comes foremost.

I completely lost it in my head.

Sometimes things come by and sweep you off your feet for bad or for good.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 5, 2016)

Anyone selling a GTX 970?

The guy in our local SPAR is after one to go with his FX8350 and MSI 970 Gaming.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 5, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Anyone selling a GTX 970?
> 
> The guy in our local SPAR is after one to go with his FX8350 and MSI 970 Gaming.



What do you think this is? UK craigs list?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 5, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Anyone selling a GTX 970?
> 
> The guy in our local SPAR is after one to go with his FX8350 and MSI 970 Gaming.



I could be persuaded to sell one of my 970's if the price is right. Im looking to make the jump to a 1080



Recon-UK said:


> What do you think this is? UK craigs list?


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 5, 2016)

I will offer you 75, and a bag of pork scratchings?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 5, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I could be persuaded to sell one of my 970's if the price is right. Im looking to make the jump to a 1080




I will be in touch after i have spoken to him.....Ta.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 5, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> and a bag of pork scratchings?


Price of Pork Scratchings might go through the Roof   if we are Stopped from importing pig skins from the EU ( Denmark ) and where will they Find a market for those skins  after  Britex ?

Little known Rumour
Pork Scratchings are Banned from the House of commons members Bar

Cannibalism the Reason given


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 5, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Price of Pork Scratchings might go through the Roof   if we are Stopped from importing pig skins from the EU ( Denmark ) and where will they Find a marketfor those skins  after  Britex ?



Well it will have to really go up to make it a fair deal since i'm short changing the poor guy, so maybe another 70 quid minimum...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 6, 2016)

*Budweiser: Beer Company Offers All Adults in Wales a Free Budweiser to Celebrate Welsh Football Team.*

Budweiser UK said everyone in the country 18 and above would be eligible for a free beer.

A Budweiser UK spokesperson said: “At Budweiser, we’re all about celebrating epic moments, and that’s why we wanted to raise a Bud to the dedication of all the Welsh football fans out there in honour of their recent success, and to show our support ahead of the nation’s next big game – by giving everyone 18+ in Wales a Budweiser on us.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 6, 2016)

If anyones interested in jumping on the GTX1080 bandwagon - it seems to be a coin toss between ebuyer & Novatech.

for a MSI GeForce GTX 1080 GAMING X

Scan: £709
Ebuyer: £699.99
Novatech: £689.99

Asus GeForce GTX 1080 ROG STRIX GAMING

Scan: £695
Ebuyer: £670.98
Novatech: £689.99

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 G1 

Scan: £682
Ebuyer: £609.99
Novatech: £689.99.

Scan just seems to be price gouging. The Gigabyte from Ebuyer is just too cheap to pass up compared to the other retailers though. I have no idea why its priced so low in relation to the others.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 8, 2016)

If you have free next day delivery then i would go for Scan anyday.
So it seems Portugal is in the finals...i guess i'll be winning £18 or £30 from my office sweepstake from poor performance.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 8, 2016)

The MSI card is woefully overpriced. My chips are down on the Palit GameRock this time around as the go-to card. It looks ugly as balls, but the performance is immense, the cooler is insanely quiet, and the price is bizarrely good.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 8, 2016)

RCoon said:


> The MSI card is woefully overpriced. My chips are down on the Palit GameRock this time around as the go-to card. It looks ugly as balls, but the performance is immense, the cooler is insanely quiet, and the price is bizarrely good.




£619.00   
http://www.kitguru.net/components/g...lit-gtx-1080-gamerock-premium-edition-review/


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 8, 2016)

The cooler doesn't look too bad if im honest,i did like the Jet-stream cooler for the GTX970 at the time before i bought my EVGA,scan currently has the Gamerock edition of GTX1080 for pre-order price of £596.16.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 8, 2016)

I will probably grab a 1070, at my res (2560 x 1080 ultra wide) I don't see any value in shelling out any more as I only play one game.  Gonna also get a Z170 MSI Krait and a i5 6400 as a pet project and do the Bclk non K overclocking thing.... I like a challenge!  seen results up to 4.7gig.  I can get the Krait for 80 quid and the 6400 for 133, not a bad package for the price.

TBH may just stick with the 290X at moment, it gives me 120fps at ultra on my one game.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 8, 2016)

Personally i won't be looking at upgrading my system anytime soon,i will be looking at sticking with PC gaming though if sony announces PS5 very early...


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 8, 2016)

RCoon said:


> The MSI card is woefully overpriced. My chips are down on the Palit GameRock this time around as the go-to card. It looks ugly as balls, but the performance is immense, the cooler is insanely quiet, and the price is bizarrely good.



The prices are a tad annoying.  Brexit doesn't help either for now with no strong leadership to steady the boat.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2016)

> £40,000 a year for fur coats
> £109,000 a year for haute couture dresses
> £21,000 a year on shoes
> £60m to afford a luxury London homeA
> ...



Gold digger... 

21k a year just for shoes... Reeeeealy? Human centipede right here.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 9, 2016)

Am i the only one who thinks the 'black lives matter' march here in the UK a little pointless? They marched on westminster yesterday in response to the two black folk who were recently shot and killed _in the US _within a space of a month.... 



> "By these people coming here to stand and unite, they are showing that they are against police brutality and that's the most important thing."


 and whats Westminister going to do? disarm every police officer in the UK?

I think its great that people want to show their support for whats happened but its not something that happened on *British Soil* so I have no idea what they hope to achieve by staging a march.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 9, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> They marched on westminster yesterday


Well they would not be allowed to march on the USA Embassy ( Because the Americans might think its being invaded and they would have to Send in the Marines to rescue the North Sea OIL )


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 9, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Am i the only one who thinks the 'black lives matter' march here in the UK a little pointless? They marched on westminster yesterday in response to the two black folk who were recently shot and killed _in the US _within a space of a month....
> and whats Westminister going to do? disarm every police officer in the UK?
> I think its great that people want to show their support for whats happened but its not something that happened on *British Soil* so I have no idea what they hope to achieve by staging a march.



***in the space of 48 hours

I got the impression that british police are nice people and do good community outreach, unlike many notorious police departments in the US, so yes i'm a little stumped as well as to their purpose. I mean, plenty of cases of excessive force used by police in the UK but none of those cases involved blatant racial discrimination against black people...so instead of "black lives matter" maybe, for once, "ALL lives matter" would have been an appropriate slogan for them. 

Also it seems slightly insensitive in addition to it lacking an actual purpose as it 1) kind of disregards what happened in Dallas last night, 2) DPD was one of the best when it came to community outreach and teaming up with BLM protestors over there.



dorsetknob said:


> Well they would not be allowed to march on the USA Embassy ( Because the Americans might think its being invaded and they would have to Send in the Marines to rescue the North Sea OIL )



well wouldn't that be just classic of the big ol *U.S.A.*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 9, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> ***in the space of 48 hours
> 
> I got the impression that british police are nice people and do good community outreach, unlike many notorious police departments in the US, so yes i'm a little stumped as well as to their purpose. I mean, plenty of cases of excessive force used by police in the UK but none of those cases involved blatant racial discrimination against black people...so instead of "black lives matter" maybe, for once, "ALL lives matter" would have been an appropriate slogan for them.
> 
> ...




Well, the UK police are more sensitive when it comes to dealing with different cultures even though there are reports of racism from within the MET. But sometimes the UK doesnt do enough to quell violent protests or rioter's because smacking people over the head with batons or firing water cannons at them when they looting/stealing and causing criminal damage to the surrounding properties and businesses is too 'heavy handed' and people here in the UK love to scream about how their civil or human rights have been violated. 

In essence, it is the public that have castrated the police force and kept them on a leash where they have to constantly refer up if they wish to take heavier action against unarmed civs. For reports of civs with guns theres  a special police unit that are trained in the use of firearms that deals with those kind of situations. 

the police force in the US just seems rife with corruption. and im not just talking about police making unlawful arrests and being extremely heavy handed when handling innocent civs then going to every business in the area with a camera that overlooks where the arrests took place, ask to see the footage and delete it. deleting footage from the people who are recording it on their phones or cameras or at worst destroying their phones or cameras all together if they dont confiscate them and make them disappear forever.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 9, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Am i the only one who thinks the 'black lives matter' march here in the UK a little pointless?


I think it's pointless even in the U.S.
All it does is prove, and widen the division between races.
As long as they keep referring to themselves as African Americans and not just American, they are the racists in my mind.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 9, 2016)

I think we forget how fortunate we are to live in a country where firearms are so restricted.




 


https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...cs-england-and-wales-april-2014-to-march-2015


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 9, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I think we forget how fortunate we are to live in a country where firearms are so restricted.
> 
> View attachment 76711
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...cs-england-and-wales-april-2014-to-march-2015



I don't think I have ever met an aggressive policeman in the UK. Stern, yes, but not threatening or aggressive.


----------



## Finners (Jul 9, 2016)

Fourstaff said:


> I don't think I have ever met an aggressive policeman in the UK. Stern, yes, but not threatening or aggressive.



Same here, the few run ins I have had with police either through speeding or drunken friends (Never me honest guv! ) they have been extremely lenient and never escalated a situation.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 9, 2016)

Hull Invaded by thousands of smurf's
Rumored to be from Their home in Belgium they might be protesting / celebrating their Woed painted British Counterparts Britix Vote


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 12, 2016)

Time for the backpedalling to begin

The dust that has been kicked up about the British economy taking a massive dump because we were leaving the EU have started to clear and those instigators who were chatting shit and running their mouths about having to rethink their business model or taking their business elsewhere, cutting funding/investment and laying off a few thousand employees are slowly starting to crawl out of the woodwork.

The amount of FUD that was being spread pre-brexit was absolutely off the charts, I cannot even begin to fathom let alone quantify. Obviously its early days yet, but its hilarious to think that with so much FUD being spread that the UK would turn into an uninhabitable 'ghost town' where businesses cannot/will not flourish and the people live in constant poverty scrounging scraps thrown out from the back of restaurants or sell-by-dates from their local Aldi's


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 12, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> their local Aldi's



Ha ha Aldi are a German/EU company what makes you think they wont pull out 
Part of the Conspiricy mutterings to Ruin GREAT BRITAIN

The Food Queue's will be north to haggis and Iron Bru  land  and West to the Shamrock pastures 

AND YET  to this Broken Bankrupt ( to Be ) Land Still Flock the Refugee's
Guess those poor displaced Souls know More about the Future than the Rest of the EU


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 14, 2016)

Time to see price hike of Ikea furniture very soon perhaps as well for few years.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 14, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Time to see price hike of Ikea furniture very soon perhaps as well for few years.



If only they did flatpacked boats too, we could build some and send all these homeless drunk poles and romanians back to their countries while they were still drunk and homeless.

After we get them to build it of course... My local wickes has about 10 poles sitting outside waiting for work.

We could get them to build a titanic then give them copious amounts of vodka and set them adrift heading towards Spain.

No offense to any Legit poles or romanians in the clubhouse who work and pay taxes


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 14, 2016)

Boris as Foreign Secretary.....


heres a quote from Boris

"I'd like thousands of schools as good as the one I went to, Eton."


and some more
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...on/10909094/Boris-Johnsons-top-50-quotes.html


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 14, 2016)

And Before @CAPSLOCKSTUCK 











Spoiler:  watch THE damn video FIRST 



*Fifa rankings: Wales up 15 places to 11th as England drop to 13th*


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2016)

Can i just be a dick and say.

"Thats not very nice"


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 15, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Can i just be a dick and say.
> 
> "Thats not very nice"


And they didn't even need to pack it with explosives to kill and maim so many


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 15, 2016)

Oh look, another brave warrior from the degenerate school of futility kills lots of unarmed, non soldiers. Gosh, aren't these 'jihadists' brave.

Simple minded, morons.

EDIT: should add that these attacks tend to crystalise our hatreds but we need to recall that at the start of July the same ideology killed almost 300 Muslims in Iraq. This is not about Islam just as the BNP or NF are not about England.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 15, 2016)

Unfortunately the world is not short of naive people trying to inject some meaning to their life, or to show the world that they are worth something. We see that sort of behaviours in politicians, crazy bosses, etc.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 15, 2016)

I see there has been a coup in turkey by the Turkish military.....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-36809083


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 15, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I see there has been a coup in turkey by the Turkish military.....
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-36809083



About time - Erdogan is a power crazed lunatic.  Kemel 'Ataturk' made Turkey the reasonably good country it became - a mostly stable, secular, Muslim dominated country.  Erdogan is pushing it to a conservative Sunni Muslim slant.  It is the military's job to ensure Turkey's constitution isn't cocked around with.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 15, 2016)

Too many mentions of the word "Muslim" in that sentence for me, no place for organised religion of any kind in the modern world, it's an outdated ideology that should have been abolished a long time ago and is setting us back hundreds of years...


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 15, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Too many mentions of the word "Muslim" in that sentence for me, no place for organised religion of any kind in the modern world, it's an outdated ideology that should have been abolished a long time ago and is setting us back hundreds of years...



That was the whole point of modern Turkey- to set it up as a secular government and education system.  People will always turn to religion but Governments should rule without God.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 16, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> That was the whole point of modern Turkey- to set it up as a secular government and education system.  People will always turn to religion but Governments should rule without God.



Come on man, lets face it these countries can't separate religion from government and vice versa, still live in the medieval times most of them regardless of what side of the fence they sit on.... all they know is hostility and they thrive on it and seem to want to take it wherever they go as well.....


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 16, 2016)

They can and Turkey did. But it's not legit to say 'these' countries.  The Republican movement in USA is Christian conservatism. It's whole moral fabric is Godly (despite what the founding fathers started).
Our head of state is also head of the CoE.

I'm an atheist and I know I'm right  but religion isn't going anywhere. Some people need it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 16, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Some people need it.



Father, forgive them for they know not what they do (luke 23:34)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 16, 2016)

I start my 'invasion' of Dunwich with upto 3000 other cyclists in a few hours.







Its about 110-120miles. Its going to take at least 8-10 hours on the bike with a steady stream of tears followed by pools of profanity to get me sailing right to the very end.

On the upside the route is 99% flat, there are a few very very minor inclines so it will be fair easy'ish to keep the motor rolling. only problem i foresee is not having enough fuel for the engine to push me to the end but im hyped as hell.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 16, 2016)

Good luck with that.

Meanwhile ive got my feet up watching MotoGP qualifying.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 16, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Good luck with that.
> 
> Meanwhile ive got my feet up watching MotoGP qualifying.



Better you do that then be crushed under the wheels of my carbon bike badger


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 16, 2016)

I hope you have a great ride, may the wind be on your back and the rubber on the ground.
It's been a few years since i've done my weekly 100K rides.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 16, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> I hope you have a great ride, may the wind be on your back and the rubber on the ground.
> It's been a few years since i've done my weekly 100K rides.



I average just under 50miles a week just commuting alone. Would be a lot lot more if i didnt cheat and get on the train with my bike in the mornings before cycling the two miles to get to work. I do cycle all the way home though. I pay £2.50 a day for a train ride heading one way. £2.50 is still cheaper than £7.60 per day so Im still saving a lot of money. I avoid cycling to work because the most direct route is also the one with the biggest incline and going around it just means taking a lot lot longer to get to work and i cant be arsed to get up earlier just so i can slowly pedal my way up the hill for 15mins just so I arrive on time. I dont get paid enough for that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 16, 2016)

Some wise words from our new PM


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 17, 2016)

Well..... 120miles wasnt as much of a bitch as i thought. Sure my butt is sore from being in the saddle for so long but i finished around 8am give or take a few mins..... 12hrs...


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 17, 2016)

Average of 10MPH then
next year Tour de Froggyland
Your look good with that yellow lycra shirt over your Black skin suit
like an overgrown Wasp


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 17, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Average of 10MPH then



Trust me, There were parts of the route that were down hill and when i say DOWNHILL i mean i was hitting close to 30mph just freewheeling and tucking myself in to be more aero. There were MANY parts of the route like that and for quite a few of them i wasnt able to really hit max speed because of other cyclists in front of me. The 'most hilly' parts came 30miles on from the end. After you've hauled ass for 80. These hills will wreck you and i found myself walking up a few of them hills. The hills made reaching the finishing point even more of an achievement. 

Honestly though. It was quite an experience. After my friend decided to call it a day near Chelmsford. I was pretty much flying solo for nore of the trip. I hooked up with a few groups,namely a French one but they took me for a ride by having me always in front and the rest drafting me to save their energy. I powered on and left them behind.

Due to arranging pick up to take my friend back to london i ended up pretty much being at the back of the pile but there were loads more stragglers behind me who arrived not long after i did. 

I think i saved myself a lot of pain by drafting some of the more pro cyclist out there who were there as part of a club run. But the problem with that is my endurance in general is pretty shitty and i dont have the sustain to stay with that group so drop out to feast on energy bars and gels before pushing off again. Occasionally the smaller groups that i drafted end up running out of steam not far off from where i dropped out of formation so I wizzed past them 

Most important thing when on long rides is eating regularly. 

The main bulk of my luggage was just bananas,  high carb snack bars and water. Total weight of luggage was about 6kg,


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 17, 2016)

Sounds like a fun ride, are you planning on doing it again?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 17, 2016)

We are Going to make Fredom our Britix Trade deal negotiator and he is going to ride all the way to Australia to do this new Trade Deal
They Say negotiations may take 10 years to complete
Freedom travels at 10mph average so he will be there in time


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 17, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Sounds like a fun ride, are you planning on doing it again?



Will definitely do it again next year


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 18, 2016)

Would you like me to organize a picnic hamper for you?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 19, 2016)

I am indeed imagining things its actually sunny and hot this week?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 19, 2016)

West Wales


Cloudless skies and 29 deg in the shade.




Spoiler



I wish the twat 2 doors down would stop strimming, hes ruining a perfect day.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Would you like me to organize a picnic hamper for you?



Rumor has it that FOODBIKES used to be quite a regular thing to be seen on that event given the fact that the route is mainly flat.











However I saw none of these, I did not see any crazy 'frankenstein' bikes either or boris bikes for that matter. However I did see a lot of people with christmas lights and LED strips on their bikes and helmets.


----------



## djrabes (Jul 19, 2016)

Hello. I'm not British, I'm not English, Scottish, Welsh, or Irish!. I'm Cornish. Who here love Pasties?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 19, 2016)

djrabes said:


> Hello. I'm not British, I'm not English, Scottish, Welsh, or Irish!. I'm Cornish.


Still British 
and PS if you were truly believing what you say then you would have said "I'm _Kernow "

PS can you read this
link https://kw.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernow_


----------



## djrabes (Jul 19, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Still British


Hehe. I know  Unless there's any form of


dorsetknob said:


> Still British
> and PS if you were truly believing what you say then you would have said "I'm _Kernow "
> 
> PS can you read this
> link https://kw.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernow_


I speak United Kingdom (Cornish)  "Tis ansum down 'ere today me beauty"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2016)

djrabes said:


> I speak United Kingdom (Cornish)  "Tis ansum down 'ere today me beauty"


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 19, 2016)

On 24 April 2014 it was announced that Cornish people will be granted minority status under the European Framework Convention for the Protection of National Minorities.
[9]
Things wont change after Britix your still be a minority ethnic Race PROTECTED by the British   AS PART OF GREAT BRITAIN


----------



## djrabes (Jul 19, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> On 24 April 2014 it was announced that Cornish people will be granted minority status under the European Framework Convention for the Protection of National Minorities.
> [9]
> Things wont change after Britix your still be a minority ethnic Race PROTECTED by the British   AS PART OF GREAT BRITAIN


All that makes me think of is the minority song from South Park. Wouldn't be Great Britain without the Cornish  #BanterIsStrong


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 19, 2016)

In Star Trek folk lore Klingons Are / have Cornish DNA

How Else do you explain the Pasty forehead


----------



## djrabes (Jul 19, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> In Star Trek folk lore Klingons Are / have Cornish DNA
> 
> How Else do you explain the Pasty forehead


It's what people from Camborne have


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2016)

I want to play some BF4 but my CPU is idling at 60'c with fans in overdrive


----------



## Finners (Jul 19, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I want to play some BF4 but my CPU is idling at 60'c with fans in overdrive



It's warm but not that warm! Something not right there mate. 

Ambient in my PC room is 29 degrees my hottest core is 40 degrees and my loop is pretty naff


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2016)

my ambient room temp is 32'c - its like the bahama's in here except without the reggae music, jerk chicken & coconuts.

you might have better loop though.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 19, 2016)

Mine is idling at 48, room temp is 28. Ive got space for 3 more fans on my rad though, i normally run with just one.


It started to cloud over about an hour ago but i think GTA  will have to wait a while cos its still bloody warm.


EDIT

its gonna piss down tonight....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2016)

Finners said:


> It's warm but not that warm! Something not right there mate.
> 
> Ambient in my PC room is 29 degrees my hottest core is 40 degrees and my loop is pretty naff




I also do have more cores though - If it was around 16'c here my CPU would idle at 35-37'c


----------



## Finners (Jul 19, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I also do have more cores though - If it was around 16'c here my CPU would idle at 35-37'c



Still sounds a little warm but there are so many variables I suppose. 

I don't even know what case you have? Maybe whip the side window off and see if they drop


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 19, 2016)

mine running from 32c to 43c across the 6 cores   wuck knows what the ambient temp is
greenhouse thermometer says 86f
all i know its ruddy hot >>>>>>beer not getting cold enough fast enough


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2016)

took the side panel off and disabled HT. Already seems a lot better at 54'c idle.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2016)

I think i'll take the H105 off tomorrow and give it a good cleaning and re-apply my thermal paste if i can find it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2016)

I honestly dont know whats wrong with this.... Right now its still idling 52-55'c with the side panel off. Ambience is 29'c, HT is off and ive dropped my OC to see if it makes any difference.  Cleaned out the rad but not repasted. Rad is not really hot to the touch. I might slap my H80i back on there tomorrow and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 19, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I honestly dont know whats wrong with this.... Right now its still idling 52-55'c with the side panel off. Ambience is 29'c, HT is off and ive dropped my OC to see if it makes any difference.  Cleaned out the rad but not repasted. Rad is not really hot to the touch. I might slap my H80i back on there tomorrow and see if that makes any difference.


check if pump is working


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> check if pump is working



Im guessing it still is otherwise it would have been a lot hotter than 52'c


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 19, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> took the side panel off and disabled HT. Already seems a lot better at 54'c idle.



54c idle??? mines idling (albeit with power saving on as always and my window and back door open... no it's not a euphemism...) at around 32c no AIO WC, high end air cooler just what's in my specs, that's not right I don't care what your ambient is, reseat, reapply TIM and check for dust bunnies, airflow is correct etc


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 19, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im guessing it still is otherwise it would have been a lot hotter than 52'c


if your radiator isnt same temp as cpu block then hot water doesnt reach radiator (or at least not fast enough) so either pump is stuck on low rpm or it doesnt run at all


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2016)

Instead of creating a thread and ask i thought i'd ask it here..can my XFX 650w psu handle GTX970 in SLI? Im just wondering if it be cheaper to change motherboard and get another GTX970 used and SLI them next month or something lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2016)

Youre cutting it pretty close id say


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Youre cutting it pretty close id say



I thought so too but i remember reading a thread of someone asking similar question and some say you could but i wasn't 100% sure myself if it be safe run lol but thanks for response. I'll probably look at upgrading to GTX1070 perhaps when im going to game on PC again.


----------



## little cat (Jul 22, 2016)

GTX 970 SLI - up to 400W
i5 4590 - 84W(even less)
other 100W
------
584W

the XFX Pro 650W has 53A on +12V or 636W

It should work , but better dont overclock a lot , needs a faster CPU as well


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2016)

little cat said:


> GTX 970 SLI - up to 400W
> i5 4590 - 84W(even less)
> other 100W
> ------
> ...


Roughly the figures i've seen from the thread i read on different forum,i doubt i would be overclocking as the last time i did it didn't go down that well after months lol. Lol i may aswell upgrade the whole system if that was the case  oh well..we will see what i plan to do..all depends if there will be a game i really need to actually upgrade and if i'll be committing to playing on PC.


----------



## little cat (Jul 22, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Roughly the figures i've seen from the thread i read on different forum,i doubt i would be overclocking as the last time i did it didn't go down that well after months lol. Lol i may aswell upgrade the whole system if that was the case  oh well..we will see what i plan to do..all depends if there will be a game i really need to actually upgrade and if i'll be committing to playing on PC.


Your PC is still capable of good gaming


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2016)

little cat said:


> Your PC is still capable of good gaming


Yeah it is capable,although i felt bit let down when i tried maxing out rise of the tomb raider and seeing frame rate dipping below 30 when it goes into intense action mode,but looking at reviews it did only get about 40-60fps average on reviews at 1920x1080 so i don't feel as bad now.


----------



## little cat (Jul 22, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Yeah it is capable,although i felt bit let down when i tried maxing out rise of the tomb raider and seeing frame rate dipping below 30 when it goes into intense action mode,but looking at reviews it did only get about 40-60fps average on reviews at 1920x1080 so i don't feel as bad now.








http://www.techspot.com/articles-info/1128/bench/CPU_01.png


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 22, 2016)

Off topic 

About 30 years ago i had to deliver a horse, i was given the address and turned up here








The guy who met me  (wearing shorts  and a baggy shirt) was the live in gardener/handyman. He lived in the castle on his own and maintained it for the owners who visited for a maximum of 2 weeks a year which apparently was one long party.

I thought he had the best job in the world.

Now its for sale.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-scene-Civil-War-battle-sale-1-45million.html


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 22, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Off topic
> 
> About 30 years ago i had to deliver a horse, i was given the address and turned up here
> 
> ...


It's not really off topic, unless that castle isn't in the U.K.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2016)

Must be one lonely gardener.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 22, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> It's not really off topic, unless that castle isn't in the U.K.





despite installing a 970 for a pal last week i cant really help with @kurosagi01 's question because my scribbled install notes have already got buried in other paperwork.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 22, 2016)

Aliens.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 22, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Off topic
> 
> About 30 years ago i had to deliver a horse, i was given the address and turned up here
> 
> ...


1.45m
dont have that much


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 22, 2016)

I hear our friend Caps will be moving in shortly, he needs more room for all his stuff.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> despite installing a 970 for a pal last week i cant really help with @kurosagi01 's question because my scribbled install notes have already got buried in other paperwork.


Its cool Capslock i will most likely get GTX1070 if i want more powa if i get back into PC gaming again.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 22, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Must be one lonely gardener.




I had a similar job at a larger estate where  i looked after up to a dozen horses and all the garden, woodlands and grounds.
http://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/en-53012-caldress-manor-ickleton-cambridgeshire#.V5Hxi7grKUk


We lived in a luxury apartment at one end of the house and had the run of the place for about  a month every year when the owners went away.


I worked 40 hrs a week and my wife worked 20.....we got free accommodation and the princely sum of £ 120.00 a week.......between us. After 2 years it went up to £ 135.00.

I wasnt allowed to ride the precious horses but i could use the open top V12 Jaguar SC any time i liked.....


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I had a similar job at a larger estate where  i looked after up to a dozen horses and all the garden, woodlands and grounds.
> http://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/en-53012-caldress-manor-ickleton-cambridgeshire#.V5Hxi7grKUk
> 
> 
> ...


No horse...but you can take the panther instead


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Must be one lonely gardener.



Im guessing thats why he distinctly asked for a horse


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 22, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im guessing thats why he distinctly asked for a horse




It was a beautiful beast destined for  Badminton horse trials.

The daughter of my employer competed at the Olympics on it. There was a purpose built dressage arena at the place where i worked. It really is a sight to see these magnificent creatures "dancing" around.


The Jag was like this one....# plate read JAG 50N
Its the most powerful car i have ever driven. They only made them with auto gearbox because the manual was considered too vicious for road use.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> It was a beautiful beast destined for  Badminton horse trials.
> 
> The daughter of my employer competed at the Olympics on it. There was a purpose built dressage arena at the place where i worked. It really is a sight to see these magnificent creatures "dancing" around.
> 
> ...



You missed my point


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 22, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> You missed my point




No i didnt...

she was a beautiful beast and i left her in safe, warm hands......


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2016)

The way i would read the number plate if its in front of me is "JOG ON"


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 22, 2016)

Once a week i had to drive right through the middle of Cambridge in the Jag towing a horsebox to collect sacks of cheap recycled wood chips for horse bedding from the Council depot.

Roof down.....sounds blasting, me with tattoos and a skinhead crop and a rollie hanging from the corner of my gob.......epic....



On the weekends we had use of their V8 Range Rover, it was so much nicer than my Avenger with its' vinyl roof.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> No i didnt...
> 
> she was a beautiful beast and i left her in safe, warm hands......



Sure you did. 

Ever heard the term "hung like a horse"? 

I guess that doesn't matter as its  female


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Once a week i had to drive right through the middle of Cambridge in the Jag towing a horsebox to collect sacks of cheap recycled wood chips for horse bedding from the Council depot.
> 
> Roof down.....sounds blasting, me with tattoos and a skinhead crop and a rollie hanging from the corner of my gob.......epic....
> 
> ...



you should of seen my dads Ford Cortina back in the day.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 22, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you should of seen my dads Ford Cortina back in the day.


Mk 1 with go faster stripes and fury dice  
never owned a cortina 
always had ford Escort vans ( with bigger engines ) only ford car i owned was a 
65 Corsair ( originally had the 115 Block pre crossfire cortina m1 engine ) that was replaced with a 2ltr OHC gt.
Went like sh1t off the proverbial shovel


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 22, 2016)

Me and a pal bought one of these for £40.00

Austin 1300






It was shit but it lasted us for a whole summer of '83......


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 22, 2016)

Sold with Free Factory Rust Pack  and that saggy hydro-elastic suspension


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 22, 2016)

It was the worst car i ever owned. 

Not as bad as a friends'  bright orange Allegro though.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 22, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> It was the worst car i ever owned.
> 
> Not as bad as a friends'  bright orange Allegro though.


Please please your Pronouncing it wrong

Its Austin AGGRO  ( with that square steering wheel   )


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 22, 2016)

Oh I get to chime in, I was born in 81 so we had some real shit cars when I was a kid growing up  my dad owned a lada riva not too dissimilar from this one, and yes it was cream!






We used to duck down in the mornings on the way to school and have him drop us off 100m from the gates 

After that he got a ford Cortina estate, man things were so different back then, no one wore seatbelts let alone car seats, pretty sure they didn't exist, mum n dad would smoke in the car as they did in all rooms of the house back then  if you had more than 3 kids a couple would sit in the boot and bounce around, we took many journeys like this!

He also bought himself a ford capri a few years later, I put that down to some sort of mid life crisis


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 22, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> my dad owned a lada riva


Fiat 128 series sold to lada ( Rebadged as Lada )for what they could get
not a bad Car but the OH cams in the engine had oil starvation problems used to knacker up so easy.

Dad had a Wartburg Knight Estate with the  1000cc 2 stroke Triple then ( built in Free wheels wierd )
we re engined it with a 1.3ltr Morris Marina Engine
Became quite a good and reliable car after it was 4 stroked


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 22, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> We used to duck down in the mornings on the way to school and have him drop us off 100m from the gates


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 22, 2016)

Best Car i owned was

background story
1989
Friend of a Friend had this 1980 SAAB 900 Turbo stuck in his garden for over 2 years

"quote Engine Knackered"

had a good nose around  it and was told Turbo was knackered ( then cost over £800 for a replacement Turbo )
Engine Run ok but lacked power and would not run under load above tick over which is why guy said Turbo was knackered
bought Car for £250
Took off exhaust manifold and found it had cracked across the Waste gate Valve
Replaced burnt out waste gate valve and manifold ( cost about £50 )
Turbo was Good ( no problems with it the problem of lack of power was the cracked waste gate)
Bunged a few Washers under waste gate valve Spring and that Raised Boost Pressure from 4lbs Boost ( factory set Standard ) to  15 lbs Boost
That Swedish Safety Brick drunk petrol but did it go like Sh1t


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 23, 2016)

I have a LG G5 which was bought from Vodafone on contract, I want to unlock it to use with other sims which should be a fairly easy thing to do.... you would think. I have bought a nano-sim from the provider Life Mobile (uses EE network) now...... my main issue is that when I insert the Life mobile SIM the phone reboots and doesn't acknowledge there's even a SIM card in it, afaik when you insert a new unsupported SIM it should ask for a network unlock code no? it doesn't and I can't access the mobile network settings option when this SIM is inserted it's literally just greyed out so I can't even enter the settings. How can I network unlock this from Vodafone when it doesn't prompt me to enter a network unlock code when a different SIM is inserted.... am at a loss.  Unlock codes you can buy for a few £ but if I don't know how to use one it's pointless, any help much appreciated


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 23, 2016)

Yet another fucking massacre in Germany in the name of that "god" we're not supposed to mention for fear of being branded racist. NEWSFLASH: being opposed to a religion does not make you racist. Hating a certain colour of people makes you racist, opposing medievil ideologies and political agendas dressed up as organised religion is just plain common sense, I'm fucking done with this so-called religion of peace, more like do as I say not what I do!!! FUCK OFF you have no place in 2016

Not usually one for double posting but I have had enough of this BS and I think it warrants it in this case


----------



## Finners (Jul 23, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I have a LG G5 which was bought from Vodafone on contract, I want to unlock it to use with other sims which should be a fairly easy thing to do.... you would think. I have bought a nano-sim from the provider Life Mobile (uses EE network) now...... my main issue is that when I insert the Life mobile SIM the phone reboots and doesn't acknowledge there's even a SIM card in it, afaik when you insert a new unsupported SIM it should ask for a network unlock code no? it doesn't and I can't access the mobile network settings option when this SIM is inserted it's literally just greyed out so I can't even enter the settings. How can I network unlock this from Vodafone when it doesn't prompt me to enter a network unlock code when a different SIM is inserted.... am at a loss.  Unlock codes you can buy for a few £ but if I don't know how to use one it's pointless, any help much appreciated



If you still have the Vodafone sim I think you just phone them up and ask for a NUC code


----------



## Beastie (Jul 23, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I wasnt allowed to ride the precious horses but i could use the open top V12 Jaguar SC any time i liked.....



 I have to ask- what mpg did it do?


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm a typical Brit, i see things how they are...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 23, 2016)

Beastie said:


> I have to ask- what mpg did it do?




i seem to remember it doing about 8/10 mpg when it had the loaded horsebox behind.

There was a village called 6 Mile Bottom a few miles away with a brilliant straight of road. One day i had the chance to stop the car ( no horsebox) and  floor it. It was amazing, the front of the bonnet rose ever so slightly and it launched itself through the auto box. I know i didnt hit top speed but it was very rapid and soooo powerful.








I've ridden faster bikes but the Jaguar was just brilliant.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 23, 2016)

Not much spare room under the bonnet!

 I've never driven a V12 but I hear they are supposed to be the best balanced.

 There is someone who has a XJS V12 near where I live. I've heard it start up- it sounds glorious.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 23, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i seem to remember it doing about 8/10 mpg when it had the loaded horsebox behind.
> 
> There was a village called 6 Mile Bottom a few miles away with a brilliant straight of road. One day i had the chance to stop the car ( no horsebox) and  floor it. It was amazing, the front of the bonnet rose ever so slightly and it launched itself through the auto box. I know i didnt hit top speed but it was very rapid and soooo powerful.
> 
> ...




Ahh the awesome XJS.

Here is one really taken care of and done up just a tad...







Also..


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 23, 2016)

Its a Pretty Engine but this is Much Prettier


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm glad to see you brits went independent from the EU. There is hope for you yet!


----------



## Beastie (Jul 23, 2016)

I quite like the whole V12 idea. BRM V12


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 23, 2016)

SEXY AS FCK


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 23, 2016)

Flat 16 Boxer engine   Oh so Pretty and its still British 

So sexy Your Climax    sorry i Punned


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2016)

Beastie said:


> I quite like the whole V12 idea. BRM V12



Reminds me of F1 cars of old before they started clamping down and restricting how much horsepower your engine could have etc etc


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 23, 2016)

Ive been driving a Lotus 98 T Renault turbo around Nordsleffe in Project Cars recently, 

900 BHP  from 1500 cc V 6 in a car that weighs 540kg......................one word for it............ MENTAL.....


----------



## Beastie (Jul 24, 2016)

I've been driving the 98T round Oulton Park!

 One word. Batshit.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 24, 2016)

Beastie said:


> I've been driving the 98T round Oulton Park!
> 
> One word. Batshit.




non ceramic brakes
limited downforce
iffy tyres


wheelspinning out of 3rd FFS.......


(Im about 45 secs slower rounds Nords in the 98 T compared to the Formula A)...........


@Beastie 
im CAPSLOCKSTUCK on steam if you ever fancy a blast.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 24, 2016)

The brakes are awesome- up until lap 2 when they melt .


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 24, 2016)

Ive done over 3000 miles round Nords in various cars, mainly Formula A.

 I will have to spend more time at Oulton methinks.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 24, 2016)

Oulton is similar to the Nordschleife in one way- almost every corner can catch you out.

 It is much shorter and doesn't really have any straights.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 24, 2016)

I will have to swap my GTX 680 back in. Its a much harder game playing on hd 7970. Im a good 10 seconds slower using the AMD gpu.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 24, 2016)

Oulton Park International.

I did one lap in each car ( no practice) using HD 7970 getting 65 fps on ultra, stock gpu and cpu @4.4ghz

Formula A (standing start)..........1.25.4
Lotus 98 T  (standing start).........1.35.3

The elevation changes are brutal in the 98 T, such reduced downforce and then power when you get grip again. Its a lovely little circuit though, some ace bits with positive and negative camber.

@Beastie what sort of times are you putting in?

I  know im going to need a lot of practice round that circuit before i take you on.....


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 24, 2016)

*Series 1-Episode 1*
Today 8pm - 9pm BBC Two
Go on you know that you want to watch it (and build one in your Shed )


----------



## Beastie (Jul 24, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Oulton Park International.
> 
> @Beastie what sort of times are you putting in?



1.22.6 in the 98T with a flying start.

1.27.6 in the 98T standing start.

With warm tyres 

Best to turn the turbo down a little IMO since there aren't any straights.

Edit- just did a 1.21.8 flying lap


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 25, 2016)

Then theres me with a flat 4 boxer engine wee.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 26, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Then theres me with a flat 4 boxer engine wee.


Subaru or beetle?

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK I've managed 1.17.3 flyer with the 98T.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 26, 2016)

Beastie said:


> I've managed 1.17.3 flyer with the 98T.




5 secs quicker is huge. on such a short lap, thats impressive .....

A fellow TPUer was here this evening and we played Cunning Stunts on GTA V, brilliant fun if you like "big air"

He just got a GTX 970 as an upgrade from HD 6950 and is going to be having a crack at Oulton too. I sold my GTX 680 today  so im on HD 7970 for the time being till prices settle down a bit.

Hes 2 secs a lap quicker than me round Nords


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 26, 2016)

Beastie said:


> Subaru or beetle?
> 
> @CAPSLOCKSTUCK I've managed 1.17.3 flyer with the 98T.


FA20 NA Subaru engine.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2016)

I think my CPU or motherboard is somewhat on its way out.... I played a few hours of BF4 = No problems, I stop and im just browsing and end up randomly BSOD'ing. TWICE!

I jump into the bios tweak a few settings up the voltage slightly and shutdown, but before i startup again i repaste the CPU - Idle is still a little high at 44'c but stable. Asus Ai Probe II reports CPU temp to be between 35-39'c idle, Radiator doesnt feel hot to touch at all. Gaming sees the temps hit 60-64'c which is the average.... 

Im using CoreTemp to report 'the hottest temp' of all cores. so thats 41'c, rest of the cores seem to be idling 30-33'c

I'll have to keep monitoring, though im not happy about having this machine die on me just yet as i cant really afford to replace it.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 26, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think my CPU or motherboard is somewhat on its way out.... I played a few hours of BF4 = No problems, I stop and im just browsing and end up randomly BSOD'ing. TWICE!
> 
> I jump into the bios tweak a few settings up the voltage slightly and shutdown, but before i startup again i repaste the CPU - Idle is still a little high at 44'c but stable. Asus Ai Probe II reports CPU temp to be between 35-39'c idle, Radiator doesnt feel hot to touch at all. Gaming sees the temps hit 60-64'c which is the average....
> 
> ...



Isn't 60-64 a little high for gaming loads? I mean, there aren't a lot of games that tax all 6 cores at once, right? My D9L keeps my 4790K at about 75 under OCCT and the only time other loads come close to 75 degrees is when I'm playing GTA V, which happens to spread the load across all cores pretty well, unlike a lot of other games. I had problems with BSODs and sluggish/failed bootups and dismissed the GPU part of the equation too soon; I replaced my mobo but soon realized that the culprit was the GPU (R7 265).



On a separate note, what internet providers do you all use? I'm moving into a flat in September and would like something that isn't priced exorbitantly but is reliable enough with good speeds and low ping when I need it. Obvs uni internet is insanely fast but I wouldn't want to be saddled with 1MBps down speeds either.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 26, 2016)

Plusnet

36 / 1

£7.50 per month ( and line rental)

I cant fault their  customer service and.prices.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 27, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> Isn't 60-64 a little high for gaming loads? I mean, there aren't a lot of games that tax all 6 cores at once, right? My D9L keeps my 4790K at about 75 under OCCT and the only time other loads come close to 75 degrees is when I'm playing GTA V, which happens to spread the load across all cores pretty well, unlike a lot of other games. I had problems with BSODs and sluggish/failed bootups and dismissed the GPU part of the equation too soon; I replaced my mobo but soon realized that the culprit was the GPU (R7 265).
> On a separate note, what internet providers do you all use? I'm moving into a flat in September and would like something that isn't priced exorbitantly but is reliable enough with good speeds and low ping when I need it. Obvs uni internet is insanely fast but I wouldn't want to be saddled with 1MBps down speeds either.



No... well within thermal limits and especially for such an OC, am wondering if there has been some degradation over time so he's gonna need more volts or less OC.... I can squeeze 4.3 out of my 3570k which is low but considering I have a low end board I'll settle for that....

Honestly since local loop unbundling they are all much of a muchness as they are all using the same BT fibre infrastructure (unless you haven't benefitted from LLU and are still rocking ADSL :O ) I use the loathed TalkTalk, I think I pay £17.50 a month (inc: line rental) for 36MB DL/1MBDL) after 6 months only experienced 2 outages which happened to be in the wee hours and wasn't too much of an issue at the time if still a bit of an annoyance. 

Best I had was Virgin fibre 100MB/25MB though in all honesty anything over 20MB DL is negligible unless it was for something specific where that extra 25-75MB  really matters but for general downloading, streaming etc it doesn't...much. And I was also paying £50 just for that connection not too mention line rental and TV etc.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 27, 2016)

This mofo is going for cheap... https://www.scan.co.uk/products/msi...hics-sata-iii-6gb-s-usb-31-hdmi-vga-wifi-blac

Someone buy me one! XDDDD i wish it was pay day!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 27, 2016)

Bo$$ said:


> This mofo is going for cheap... https://www.scan.co.uk/products/msi...hics-sata-iii-6gb-s-usb-31-hdmi-vga-wifi-blac
> 
> Someone buy me one! XDDDD i wish it was pay day!




Id get one though im not sure what i would use it for


----------



## Finners (Jul 27, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Id get one though im not sure what i would use it for



Same, by the time I've added RAM and a half decent size ssd it seems like a quite expensive media streamer as that's all I think I could use it for.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 27, 2016)

Bo$$ said:


> This mofo is going for cheap... https://www.scan.co.uk/products/msi...hics-sata-iii-6gb-s-usb-31-hdmi-vga-wifi-blac
> 
> Someone buy me one! XDDDD i wish it was pay day!


Been looking for replacement comp for the misses parents ebay PC..might fit the bill,mainly be using it for printing labels and web browsing.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 27, 2016)

Finners said:


> Same, by the time I've added RAM and a half decent size ssd it seems like a quite expensive media streamer as that's all I think I could use it for.



It would probably be a nice alternative to a laptop if you were to take it on holiday. Most 2-3 star hotels have a tv with hdmi or dvi on the back these days. 

I see it as small streaming,  web browsing pc or something for the 'front-of-house' in a small business which never gets turned off


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 27, 2016)

Personally i would probably take the mini NES with me to hotels for different type of entertainment than watch films or other TV programmes.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 27, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> FA20 NA Subaru engine.


That must be one of those Toyota 86's or the Subaru equivalent? Nice car!



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 5 secs quicker is huge. on such a short lap, thats impressive


I messed around with the setup a little- more downforce and turned the turbo back up a bit. Also that was with hardly any fuel in the tank. So I think about 2 secs was down to my driving TBH.
I can do consistent (ie with a more than 50% chance of not crashing) 1.19's or 1.20's with more fuel and worn tyres.
I tried with the formula A car at Oulton and did 1.14.

I also tried the Nords with the formula A and did 5.59 after a couple of laps practise. What times are doing round there?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 27, 2016)

Beastie said:


> I also tried the Nords with the formula A and did 5.59 after a couple of laps practise. What times are doing round there?




5.37.2 is my best ever, consistent 5.42 ish

standing start, full fuel....72 litres i think


----------



## Beastie (Jul 27, 2016)

Do you start with warm tyres?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 27, 2016)

Beastie said:


> Do you start with warm tyres?



No.

I started a Drive Club at my house and on F/B and i have a file full of peoples times. We set the rules and stay within them.

If someone does a quick lap on a different pc i have to be sent a picture for verification before it gets listed in the "Speed File" or a trusted witness has to be present.


All good fun and very lighhearted. (and light headed too usually)


----------



## Beastie (Jul 27, 2016)

Starting a hot lap with the 98T with cold tyres 

I'll have to look into this.

Edit- even Nelson Piquet would be scared.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 27, 2016)

Beastie said:


> Starting a hot lap with the 98T with cold tyres
> 
> I'll have to look into this.
> 
> Edit- even Nelson Piquet would be scared.




It is full on,  I dread to think what its like in VR

Ive probably only completed 4 or 5 laps of Nords in the 98 T and i wont ever consider turning damage off just to finish a lap.


@Beastie i just did a 7.14 in the 98 T.....that included a 360 at one point  and a 180 at the carousel...


----------



## Beastie (Jul 27, 2016)

Although it is sometimes painfull, I always leave the damage on.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 27, 2016)

full damage or you cant drive on my pc....thats the rules, even for my 7yr old nephew.


----------



## Finners (Jul 27, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> full damage or you cant drive on my pc....thats the rules, even for my 7yr old nephew.



Poor bastard haha, 

Is project cars even playable on a gamepad? I don't have a wheel


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 27, 2016)

Finners said:


> Poor bastard haha,
> 
> Is project cars even playable on a gamepad? I don't have a wheel




I got him on Cunning Stunts on GTA earlier, he loved it and it was good fun watching him too.

Project Cars is great on a gamepad, its all i have since my wheel was broken ages ago.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm playing with your basic xbox controller.

 I can see on replays this is quite jerky but I can still do fairly decent times.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 28, 2016)

The playbacks on Dirt Rally are brilliant. The best i have seen i think.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 28, 2016)

Beastie said:


> That must be one of those Toyota 86's or the Subaru equivalent? Nice car!


Yes sir i drive a Toyota GT86 which is 90% Subaru components.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 28, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Yes sir i drive a Toyota GT86 which is 90% Subaru components.



I was told te GT86's were a little unstable at high speeds. Hence why i was allowed to take one around the nurburgring


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 28, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I was told te GT86's were a little unstable at high speeds. Hence why i was allowed to take one around the nurburgring


Entering the tokyo drift speed yeah? Got go side ways all day everyday 24/7.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 28, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Entering the tokyo drift speed yeah? Got go side ways all day everyday 24/7.




Sorry i meant to say that i was *not* allowed to take one out on track. They had 2, one crashed and the other was only allowed out on a nerburing taxi or at the hands of an experienced driver


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 28, 2016)

They are very tail happy if you turn traction control off entirely and being RWD of course you would expect it to spin out if the driver isn't being careful.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 28, 2016)

Anyone got 8gb  (or more) DDR 3 for sale.?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 28, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Anyone got 8gb  (or more) DDR 3 for sale.?




I may do


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 28, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I may do




drop me a pm sometime. please.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 28, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> drop me a pm sometime. please.



I'll let you know by sunday. Im working the next few days so i wont have time to look around


----------



## Beastie (Jul 31, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> No.
> 
> I started a Drive Club at my house and on F/B and i have a file full of peoples times. We set the rules and stay within them.
> 
> ...


How do you do a timed lap starting with cold tyres? I can't figure out a way of doing it.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 31, 2016)

Beastie said:


> How do you do a timed lap starting with cold tyres? I can't figure out a way of doing it.




are you asking how to set up the event or how to control the car?


----------



## Beastie (Jul 31, 2016)

The event. I'll manage the tyres somehow


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 31, 2016)

You mean your starting from the pits , just after the start finish line?

Ill have to msg you when i have that pc on tmrw/today.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 1, 2016)

So its my birthday in a coupla weeks, and I've booked the week off. I intend to spend five full days drinking from morning to evening, however my cupboard stocks are lacking. All I've got left is some Fire Water and some decantered Aberlour A'Bunadh. Could use some suggestions. Looking at Penderyn Legend, Nikka from the Barrel, Glendronach cask strength, and a splash of Tatratea original.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 1, 2016)

RCoon said:


> So its my birthday in a coupla weeks, and I've booked the week off. I intend to spend five full days drinking from morning to evening, however my cupboard stocks are lacking.


H2O  + Ice good for the body

Oh you want to get Pi55'ed 
Ever considered Good Overproof Rum ?
The Really good stuff will
Burn your tongue, throat, gullet, and Guts.... and get you merry with only a couple of Shot glasses
You Can if you must use mixers ( for the wifey /girlfriend )

This is one i really Recomend

Ps if you buy a Bottle and you do not like it i will Guarantee i will pay you a fair price for the remaining contents
https://www.thedrinkshop.com/item/2442/stroh-original-80

Taste's just like Rum butter toffee's


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 1, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Penderyn Legend




lovely stuff, i dont know about the others.

http://www.welsh-whisky.co.uk/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 1, 2016)

RCoon said:


> So its my birthday in a coupla weeks, and I've booked the week off. I intend to spend five full days drinking from morning to evening, however my cupboard stocks are lacking. All I've got left is some Fire Water and some decantered Aberlour A'Bunadh. Could use some suggestions. Looking at Penderyn Legend, Nikka from the Barrel, Glendronach cask strength, and a splash of Tatratea original.




Im surprised you still have Nikka. I gave that to you on your birthday last year. Not to your taste i take it?


----------



## RCoon (Aug 1, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im surprised you still have Nikka. I gave that to you on your birthday last year. Not to your taste i take it?


I love it. So much so I've already drank it all and in the mood to buy another bottle 


dorsetknob said:


> Taste's just like Rum butter toffee's


Honestly never heard of Stroh, will give it a try.


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> lovely stuff, i dont know about the others.
> 
> http://www.welsh-whisky.co.uk/


Big fan of the Brecon gin, by far one of the best I've ever tasted, second only to an Old Tom gin. Heard they won quite a few awards for it.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 1, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Big fan of the Brecon gin



I grew up in a 3 house hamlet 4 miles from Brecon, we had spring water from the foothills of The Beacons because we were too far from the water mains.

The Penderyn distillery is to the south of the hills whereas Brecon is to the north so strictly speaking its' only Brecon by name.

The original Welsh Whisky distillery was in Brecon till Customs and Excise shut it down for fraud and tax evasion.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 1, 2016)

You will Love it and as i said if you do not


dorsetknob said:


> i will Guarantee i will pay you a fair price for the remaining contents



Best way to Appreciate it is
Pour a SMALL MEASURE ( ITS 160 PROOF OR 80% BY VOLUME )
into a shot glass
Cover with your hand and cuddle the glass with your other hand
swirl it around in Glass to warm it ( like a good Brandy )
Remove hand and Inhale the warm fumes ( believe me that's enough for you to feel the Alcohol effect )
Then DOWN IT IN ONE SHOT 

ps HAVE THE WIFE/GIRLFRIEND VIDEO THIS   ( your laugh later at the way it hits you )


----------



## RCoon (Aug 1, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> HAVE THE WIFE/GIRLFRIEND


I'll buy the rum first, and work on the girlfriend part later.

If it's strong enough, I may not need one.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 1, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The original Welsh Whisky distillery was in Brecon till Customs and Excise shut it down for fraud and tax evasion.


The Welsh equivalent of Kentucky hillbilly moonshiners then 

distillery and visitor Centre  Built next to / over the road from a Primary school


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 1, 2016)

when the British Govt decided to flood Welsh valleys to make reservoirs of water for places like Birmingham, all the local pubs had signs above the urinals saying

"England needs Welsh water....please give genorously"


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 1, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> when the British Govt decided to flood Welsh valleys to make reservoirs of water for places like Birmingham, all the local pubs had signs above the urinals saying


we could respond
"that's because the welsh are full of ........................"


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 1, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> "that's because the welsh are full of ........................"



Is this a quiz question?  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I cant speak for everyone else but im full of pasta and banoffee pie tonight.....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 1, 2016)

RCoon said:


> I'll buy the rum first, and work on the girlfriend part later.
> 
> If it's strong enough, I may not need one.




So what have you got planned for your birthday partyboy?


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 1, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> So what have you got planned for your birthday partyboy?


Falling over drunk


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 1, 2016)

Is there a "Drunk Oscars"?


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 2, 2016)

RCoon said:


> If it's strong enough, I may not need one.



ITS STRONG ENOUGH TO cauterize your chest hairs from the inside out 
smoking is not advised unless your a trained circus fire eater


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> ITS STRONG ENOUGH TO cauterize your chest hairs from the inside out
> smoking is not advised unless your a trained circus fire eater



well Rcoon regularly shaves his head anyway - theres nothing to singe apart from his facial hair if he allows it to grow out.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 2, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> So what have you got planned for your birthday partyboy?


Nothing as far as I'm aware. My brother keeps asking highly suspicious questions but has no organisational skills. I'll probably receive the guitar capo I've been asking for for years a week later.


FreedomEclipse said:


> well Rcoon regularly shaves his head anyway


Ah not any more. Long gone are my razor shaved head days, it was much too cold and I could feel the slightest change in wind direction. Now sporting normal-man hair.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Nothing as far as I'm aware. My brother keeps asking highly suspicious questions but has no organisational skills. I'll probably receive the guitar capo I've been asking for for years a week later




I should send you my old guitar slide that i never used lol


----------



## basco (Aug 2, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Absinthe

and what dorsetknob said-stroh 80% - i drink it with hot chocolate


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2016)

My aunt bought a cheapo laptop that came with windows 10 and i was just playing around with it and all the software she needed to get it ready for regular usage. I have to say that im kind of impressed with W10 for an OS for basic use so far. It runs smoothly. I think I will make the jump to windows 10 on my PC before the year is up.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 2, 2016)

Just dropped £150 on assorted drams


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 3, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Just dropped £150 on assorted drams



Anything japanese?


----------



## RCoon (Aug 3, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Anything japanese?



Bought Penderyn Legend, Monkey Shoulder, GlenDronach 8 year Hielan, Jura Origin 10 year and Nikka from the Barrel.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 3, 2016)

Wot no


----------



## RCoon (Aug 3, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Wot no



I'll get that separately closer to my birthday, only places that sell it online are weird third party ones. Got this order all from one place.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 3, 2016)

Its Not easy to find online
Buying anything overproof online ain't easy or readly available online
and finding a bottle in your local Offie almost impossible

I Built up a good relationship with my local Off licence owner
He used to go to the Customs & Excise Confiscation Auctions and Buy Stuff there
I had a standing Agreement with him
any thing over proof and unusual i would buy   and he duely obliged
when he got something he phoned me
Had some weird and wonderfull bottles from him over the years
sadly he retired and sold up


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 3, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Bought Penderyn Legend, Monkey Shoulder, GlenDronach 8 year Hielan, Jura Origin 10 year and Nikka from the Barrel.



Should of picked up the Hibiki 12 or the Yamazaki 12. I think you would have enjoyed them more than the Nikka


----------



## RCoon (Aug 3, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Should of picked up the Hibiki 12 or the Yamazaki 12. I think you would have enjoyed them more than the Nikka



At nearly twice the price! The Hibiki was godly though...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 3, 2016)

RCoon said:


> At nearly twice the price! The Hibiki was godly though...



Its fucking worth it m8 - it'll send you to whisky heaven.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 4, 2016)

Brilliant news



Twin Town director Kevin Allen has revealed that he is working on a sequel to the 1997 Brit-flick right at this very moment.

The news will please super-fans of the film, starring Rhys Ifans , who have wanted a follow-up to the ninties cult hit for a long time.

Allen, who is the brother of actor Keith Allen - who appeared in the first film - was at the first ever Lord Mayor's Summer Honour's Ball in Swansea, reported the South Wales Evening Post , where he was being honoured for his services to film.

The sequel would be a comedy too, but with a political spin, centering on the legalisation of cannabis. Allen also revealed that it would be set around the Llanelli area.

He added: "It will be a very political film. It's a comedy, but it's based on the miscarriage of justice so it's basically a political film," he said.

"The zeitgeist of homegrown cannabis is now the frame in which I'm setting the new one. The debate of legalising cannabis will be the main part of the film. It's happening in America and I'm resetting it more Llanelli way."



Rhys Ifans...his brother and Lilly Allens Dad (Keith)


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 4, 2016)

Your Compiling your CV for a part as an Extra


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 4, 2016)

As it happens i know Keith and his brother. Rhys Ifans is a frequent visitor here as well.
 Keith hosts an event in our village every spring and stays in the bungalow at the bottom of my garden.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 5, 2016)

They're here...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 5, 2016)

That looks like the counter in our local petrol station....(not joking)


----------



## RCoon (Aug 5, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> That looks like the counter in our local petrol station....(not joking)



I'll have you know these sides in my luxury apartment block are made of the finest MDF and covered in only the most fashionable veneer available in the late 80's.

My mint plant only adds to the character.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 5, 2016)

RCoon said:


> They're here...




Instant coma in 5...4...3....


----------



## RCoon (Aug 5, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Instant coma in 5...4...3....



It's going to be an excellent week.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 6, 2016)

Monkey Shoulder is more like monkey piss.
I wouldn't recommend that one.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 6, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Monkey Shoulder is more like monkey piss.
> I wouldn't recommend that one.



It'l never be your monkey wrench


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 6, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Monkey Shoulder is more like monkey piss.



Still better than Kangap155


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 6, 2016)

5 bottles? I thought you said u were gonna get Pi55ed   I got 3 bottles of Blair Atol single malt when I did the Whiskey trail in April, gotta say it is one of the nicest I have tried, and I have tried a few, not opened any yet but all this talk of it means I am gonna shut down now, open up a bottle and catch the Olympics for an hour before bed.

https://www.masterofmalt.com/whiski...nnoisseurs-choice-gordon-and-macphail-whisky/


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 6, 2016)

Boxing on Beeb 4


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 8, 2016)

Anyone been watching the Olympics? That drop though holy crap.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 8, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Anyone been watching the Olympics? That drop though holy crap.




I have been really, really enjoying the Ladies beach volleyball. Apart from that...............naaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 8, 2016)

Off to work  sadly. No time to relax


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 8, 2016)

Sunny outside with a slight breeze... Heater inside the train is fucking on....


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 10, 2016)

Went to watch Suicide Squad last night with the older bro using my meerkat 2 for 1 ticket..give the film 5/10,worth watching in cinema? That's up to you and if its a good DC film? Again that is entirely up to you as i don't follow comics that much,but to me its just a summer action film to watch.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 10, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Went to watch Suicide Squad last night with the older bro using my meerkat 2 for 1 ticket..give the film 5/10,worth watching in cinema? That's up to you and if its a good DC film? Again that is entirely up to you as i don't follow comics that much,but to me its just a summer action film to watch.



I watvhed the new Jason Bourne movie last week. It was OK, just more of the same thing but tying up lose endd pretty much


----------



## RCoon (Aug 10, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Went to watch Suicide Squad last night with the older bro using my meerkat 2 for 1 ticket..give the film 5/10,worth watching in cinema? That's up to you and if its a good DC film? Again that is entirely up to you as i don't follow comics that much,but to me its just a summer action film to watch.



I also went to the cinema to watch it, having to choose between Bourne, Star Trek and Suicide Squad. Cost me £10.75 for a ticket. All I could think about during the film was that my knees ached. Honestly half of the film didn't make sense, characters were protected by "plot armour", and there were plot holes everywhere. Kinda wish I had gone to see Star Trek, because despite being directed by FASTANDFURIOUSBALDMEN guy, I heard it was actually the best one of all the nu-Trek films.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 10, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I watvhed the new Jason Bourne movie last week. It was OK, just more of the same thing but tying up lose endd pretty much


Funny enough i have also watched Jason bourne film last Saturday with the other half,wasn't as clever or strategic compared to previous film and it was just pure bang bang bang every 5 minutes,then 2 weeks before that i have also watched Star Trek beyond.
Good film and to me it looked like they was taking turns between kirk and spock in fighting the final boss man out of the 3 films,Karl urban acting was fantastic and i'm happy Anton got a major role in the 3rd film.
@RCoon i have to agree with you there,film didn't really explain much and to me they expect viewers to know who is who and their back story already.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 10, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Karl urban acting was fantastic



He's literally the only reason I watched any of the nu-Treks. I'm a big Idris Elba fan (him taking on the role of Roland Deschain is pretty swag), but I hear he got served a turd and was asked to polish it in terms of acting Krall.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 10, 2016)

RCoon said:


> He's literally the only reason I watched any of the nu-Treks. I'm a big Idris Elba fan (him taking on the role of Roland Deschain is pretty swag), but I hear he got served a turd and was asked to polish it in terms of acting Krall.


Definitely the better actor in his character compared to others,Simon pegg acting was good too and Idris as krall was good too,sucks i have only heard of him from Pacific rims though and i do wish Karl urban would do another Dredd film.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 10, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> i have only heard of him from Pacific rim



He's ace in Luther, relatively cool in all the Thor films (he plays Heimdall), and voice acts in a tonne of games, including Counterstrike and CoD.

He's set to play the Gunslinger in Stephen King's The Dark Tower 7 book movie adaptation.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 10, 2016)

I think the reason why the new star trek movie was such a big hit was because they got Simon Pegg in to help write part of the script. It sounded like a stupid idea at first coming from someone who's mainly starred in comedies but it worked out surprisingly well. Simon deserves mucho mucho credit.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 10, 2016)

RCoon said:


> He's ace in Luther, relatively cool in all the Thor films (he plays Heimdall), and voice acts in a tonne of games, including Counterstrike and CoD.
> 
> He's set to play the Gunslinger in Stephen King's The Dark Tower 7 book movie adaptation.



May give Luther a watch,not fan of Thor so will be giving that a miss,but i think what made me like him most is he is also a petrolhead.


FreedomEclipse said:


> I think the reason why the new star trek movie was such a big hit was because they got Simon Pegg in to help write part of the script. It sounded like a stupid idea at first coming from someone who's mainly starred in comedies but it worked out surprisingly well. Simon deserves mucho mucho credit.



Always been a fan of Simon pegg since Shaun of the dead days,him writing part of the script and also acting deserves huge respect.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 10, 2016)

RCoon said:


> He's ace in Luther, relatively cool in all the Thor films (he plays Heimdall), and voice acts in a tonne of games, including Counterstrike and CoD.
> 
> He's set to play the Gunslinger in Stephen King's The Dark Tower 7 book movie adaptation.



you might want to add that he might also be the next James Bond -- even though he keep saying he's _'too old' _though he's hinted at something, so if not bond, he could be bond villain or maybe a side character.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 10, 2016)

I have been mainly watching pre-war Ealing comedies.



Passport to Pimlico and The mouse that roared are two of my favourites.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 10, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> i do wish Karl urban would do another Dredd film.




I think another Dredd movie is planned, though i dont have any details. 

He might be back. You never know


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 10, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think another Dredd movie is planned, though i dont have any details.
> 
> He might be back. You never know


Yeah i read that he would like to do another Dredd film,whether somebody will write script and direct it is another question. I remember playing judge dredd game on sega megadrive and it was bloody hard.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 10, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Yeah i read that he would like to do another Dredd film,whether somebody will write script and direct it is another question. I remember playing judge dredd game on sega megadrive and it was bloody hard.




I think they have to make a trilogy out of it at the least!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 13, 2016)

Kenny Baker, the 3ft 8in actor most famous for immortalising robot R2-D2 in Star Wars, has died at the age of 81. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kenny_Baker_(English_actor)






















Kenny Baker was just 3ft 8ins tall and is pictured here with Peter Mayhew who played Chewbacca


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 13, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> *May give Luther a watch,not fan of Thor so will be giving that a miss*,but i think what made me like him most is he is also a petrolhead.
> 
> 
> Always been a fan of Simon pegg since Shaun of the dead days,him writing part of the script and also acting deserves huge respect.


Try Pacific Rim if not seen already.


----------



## erocker (Aug 14, 2016)

Kenny Baker in one of my favorite movies, Time Bandits. He's on the left:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2016)

Does anyone here remember this old movie where a woman and young boy (in his early/mid teens) travel back in time on a black motorcycle? Bike looked similar to a harley, One of the scenes on the movie was when the motorcycle was leaking oil and i think a cop stepped or almost stepped in it near to the end of the movie. It was shot in the US and i think its from the late 80s to early 90s...

I dont think it was that  great of a movie  but i still would like to know the title of it for shits and giggles. Not sure if the first word of the title was 'Time' -- female actor was a brunette if that helps.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 14, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Does anyone here remember this old movie where a woman and young boy (in his early/mid teens) travel back in time on a black motorcycle? Bike looked similar to a harley, One of the scenes on the movie was when the motorcycle was leaking oil and i think a cop stepped or almost stepped in it near to the end of the movie. It was shot in the US and i think its from the late 80s to early 90s...
> 
> I dont think it was that  great of a movie  but i still would like to know the title of it for shits and giggles. Not sure if the first word of the title was 'Time' -- female actor was a brunette if that helps.


Timerider


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Timerider



nope - not that one.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 14, 2016)

try here

http://io9.gizmodo.com/every-time-travel-movie-ever-ranked-1682363164


----------



## RCoon (Aug 14, 2016)

Time runner? That had luke skywalker man in it. That's about the extent of my knowledge of the 80's era films.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 14, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I have been mainly watching pre-war Ealing comedies.
> 
> 
> 
> Passport to Pimlico and The mouse that roared are two of my favourites.


 My fave is The Ladykillers.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> try here
> 
> http://io9.gizmodo.com/every-time-travel-movie-ever-ranked-1682363164



Not listed there sadly. Looks like I'll need to keep looking or ask on a movie forum


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 14, 2016)

Beastie said:


> My fave is The Ladykillers.





From a later era but a beauty all the same


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 15, 2016)

I am absolutely blown away by the success that TeamGB is having at the Olympics.




Population

US......324,404,791

GB.........65,159,615

PRC......1,383,098,062



Excellent live stats site
http://www.worldometers.info/


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 15, 2016)

Last time i checked Team GB was 2nd in the medals league


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 15, 2016)

Where would we be without lottery funding?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 16, 2016)

GB doing great to be honest lol,anyways...hope everyone is doing well,i have busy schedule coming up lol,Thursday i'll be taking the car in for more mods installation and re-tuning and then Sunday i may possibly be drag racing for fun and then i'm on holiday from 25th till 31st.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 16, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Where would we be without lottery funding?


Well some might say, why spend £347 million over the last 4 years on sport when there are almost half a million homeless on our streets, some would also say unless some of those homeless are potential gold medal winners then its money well spent!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 16, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Where would we be without lottery funding?



Well.... For starters, Tottenham (North London) would look like Detroit, The rioting a few years ago really did a number to this neck of the woods. a few buildings which housed local businesses as well as homes (either above or behind these shops) were absolutely burnt to the ground and the ones that wasnt were still declared unsafe and bulldozed partially due to the age of the building itself let alone the structural damage the fire caused. Lottery fund helped rebuild a lot of it.... Though I hear that approximately less than half of the money that the council set aside to compensate those who have been seriously affected by the event has been given out. A lot of claims have also been rejected so i hear though I dont know how severe their case is...

I heard some local businesses & homeowners who lost everything are still waiting for compensation to this day.... Shame the lotto fund wont dig deeper into their pockets and help these people out instead of leaving them out of work or technically homeless. thats David Lammy for you.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 16, 2016)

For a deprived area with historical health, social and employment issues we dont get much of it here. Below is every sport related lottery grant issued in my county this year. Note the largest grant was given to the local Council and the next largest was for snooker.....

http://www.lottery.culture.gov.uk/SearchResults.aspx?LA=Carmarthenshire


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 16, 2016)

And the population of your county is?


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 16, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> And the population of your county is?


Census 2011 Population 183,800   (+323,556 Sheep )


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 16, 2016)

Just for the record.

In Wales the plural of sheep is sheeps

" i had 2 sheeps last Saturday"


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 17, 2016)

Man Samsung sure are taking the piss with the price on the Note 7..I'm due for upgrade end of this year and I was considering staying on my contract for another 2 years with the Note 7 as i really like the design and the blue colour they're offering compared to S7 and edge..Cheapest at the moment is £31.50 which is less than what i'm currently paying by £1.50 but £250 upfront cost..no big deal..but total them up in space of 24 months equals £1000. The phone out right is around £700 -_- might aswell wait and save than go on contract,can't justify the silly upfront price.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 17, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Man Samsung sure are taking the piss with the price on the Note 7..I'm due for upgrade end of this year and I was considering staying on my contract for another 2 years with the Note 7 as i really like the design and the blue colour they're offering compared to S7 and edge..Cheapest at the moment is £31.50 which is less than what i'm currently paying by £1.50 but £250 upfront cost..no big deal..but total them up in space of 24 months equals £1000. The phone out right is around £700 -_- might aswell wait and save than go on contract,can't justify the silly upfront price.



Its not samsungs fault -- Its your network that asks for the money upfront. And with any brand new devices such as the samsung note or apple devices asking for a wad of cash up front is the price you pay for having the latest and the greatest handset.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 17, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Just for the record.
> 
> In Wales the plural of sheep is sheeps
> 
> " i had 2 sheeps last Saturday"


The rest of England calls it a ménage à trois, when the Welsh have two sheep


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 18, 2016)

Still Second in medals list


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 18, 2016)

Its a surprise to see AUS doing so poorly......and getting so bitchy about it.


This is good, medals per capita
http://www.medalspercapita.com/


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 18, 2016)

Don't Exclude the


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> doing so poorly......and getting so bitchy about it.


FRENCH

Britain's dominance in the velodrome came under scrutiny with outspoken former French cyclist and coach Antoine Vayer leading an attack on funding in the sport on social media.

Vayer posted provocative comments aimed at British cyclists, suggesting that the levels of money invested in the sport in the UK were responsible for the success of the British cycling team at this year's Games. One of his tweets read: "£ycling"

In response, Iain Dyer, British Cycling's head coach, said such comments were unfounded and put the team's dominance down to outperforming their rivals. "Some of the people here are not even performing at the level of the world championships," he said.
BBC News 

Ps they Cannot even win their own tour la France 

PPS next Year our @FreedomEclipse  is going to win it for TPU


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 18, 2016)

A famous cycling quote from 2012 when we beat the French

"their wheels are nearly round and ours are really round "......


http://www.standard.co.uk/olympics/...-fuels-french-row-over-our-cycle-8015045.html


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 18, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> next Year our @FreedomEclipse is going to win it for TPU




YES......the Nation State of TPU. with 72,483 members if freedom gets a medal we will be at the top of the "medals per capita" list.

im entering for the Pocket Billiards competition. I will be disappointed if i dont come away with a  "personal best".


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 18, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> im entering for the Pocket Billiards competition


Bagatail more my game     used to Play golf   we got a Few 3 hole Golf Course's here in Dorset


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 18, 2016)

last time i checked Tinder there were more than just a few 3 hole golf courses in Dorset.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 18, 2016)

I Tell you Nothing Beats a Spit Roast at the pub on a sunday Lunch time  followed by a couple of rounds of 3 hole golf
Then back to the Clubhouse for an evening piss up


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 18, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 18, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Don't Exclude the
> 
> PPS next Year our @FreedomEclipse  is going to win it for TPU





CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> YES......the Nation State of TPU. with 72,483 members if freedom gets a medal we will be at the top of the "medals per capita" list.



I need sponsorship so i can get a £7000 bike and a few spares as well as a crack team of bike mechanics.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 18, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> as well as a crack team


Ah hem   keep drugs out of Sport tour of France is far to riddled with drug abuse


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 19, 2016)

Big happy birthday to our mod @RCoon today who i believe turns 23 or 24 today. (maybe 25 even?) I hope you have a great day/afternoon and evening partying down, snorting coke and banging hookers at strip clubs before crashing as the night comes to an end and it becomes my turn to fuck shit up and rain fire upon this earth as i turn 31 at the stroke of midnight tonight.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 19, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Big happy birthday to our mod @RCoon today who i believe turns 23 or 24 today. (maybe 25 even?) I hope you have a great day/afternoon and evening partying down, snorting coke and banging hookers at strip clubs before crashing as the night comes to an end and it becomes my turn to fuck shit up and rain fire upon this earth as i turn 31 at the stroke of midnight tonight.



Old asian fart.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 19, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Old asian fart.



Wut you say boy?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 19, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Wut you say boy?



You heard me old fart  need start doing some dodgy business now for income.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 19, 2016)

happy burping Day @RCoon

*FreedomEclipse and you tomorow*



kurosagi01 said:


> need start doing some dodgy business now for income.


Chinese Black Market Granny Bank/money launder ? oh he is not Chinese  never mind i expect they do the same inPRK North london


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 19, 2016)

Happy Birthday to both the young whippersnappers.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 19, 2016)

I might buy another Corsair H105 and swap it out with the one i currently have to see if it fixes the issue of high temps.... The only problem now is the H105 has been discontinued but is still being sold by a quite a lot of retailers who have stock but corsair have had a new AIO range out for a while. Even though they have rebadged a few.

I do like the H105 because of its 38mm thick rad -- the newer ones. namely the 280mm rads have 26-27mm rads. 

I dont need all the fancy corsair link stuff but the H105 is still damn expensive compared to  the corsair H110i


----------



## Finners (Aug 19, 2016)

Happy birthday lads

Don't know if it's worth buying another h105 your Temps aren't dangerously high are they?


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 19, 2016)

@Tatty_One
nice new avatar


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 19, 2016)

Finners said:


> Happy birthday lads
> 
> Don't know if it's worth buying another h105 your Temps aren't dangerously high are they?



Not dangerous -- Ive had to step my OC down and dial back the voltage a bit though.  strangely though is that with both fans almost at 100% im still idling at 38-40'c which is normal i guess. I think im on 4.3Ghz now.

I might just change the front 140mm fans on the front of my case for more airflow.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 19, 2016)

Hey @FreedomEclipse

Read this on BBC and pissed myself laughing  
"Thinking of you and your Bike"

I Pissed my self laughing after reading this

""" The British women's cycling team has enjoyed remarkable success, including gold in a thrilling team pursuit. Could this be partly thanks to instructions they received about pubic hair?

Some time ago, after a number of riders complained about saddle soreness, British Cycling organised a conference of experts to find a solution. The sages advised tilting the saddles at a slightly different angle and encouraging the athletes to stop waxing or shaving their bikini lines. Pubic hair, it turns out, helps protect against friction and remove sweat from the skin.

Issuing these instructions made for some uncomfortable conversations."""


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 19, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Hey @FreedomEclipse
> 
> Read this on BBC and pissed myself laughing
> "Thinking of you and your Bike"
> ...




It doesnt help that much. Lycra is supposed to be worn close to the skin for better wicking of sweat, having something inbtween that layer will stop it working as intended. Pubes just keeps your nuts or waffle slightly warmer on a cold evening. If they are saddle sore then maybe they aint using the right saddle or wearing shorts with enough padding to handle the distances they would be covering.

I had padded shorts when i did my ride to Dunwich but my arse was quite tender towards the end. So many hours in the saddle is sheer madness.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 19, 2016)

If i was in Rio i would probably go for a Brazilian.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 19, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I had padded shorts when i did my ride to Dunwich but my arse was quite tender towards the end. So many hours in the saddle is sheer madness.



"" No rumpty pumpty that night then""


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 19, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> If i was in Rio i would probably go for a Brazilian.



we all know your partial to some brazilian nuts m8


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 19, 2016)

i was thinking more in terms of feijoada which is a hearty stew of black beans, sausages and cuts of pork of varying quality – traditionally veering towards the lower end, with trotters, and ears all going into the mix.








but if the nuts come with a personal recommendation i am prepared to give them a go.............


----------



## RCoon (Aug 19, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Big happy birthday to our mod @RCoon today who i believe turns 23 or 24 today. (maybe 25 even?) I hope you have a great day/afternoon and evening partying down, snorting coke and banging hookers at strip clubs before crashing as the night comes to an end and it becomes my turn to fuck shit up and rain fire upon this earth as i turn 31 at the stroke of midnight tonight.



Cheers buddy, tender age of 24 today. Stayed up until 1am to toast myself with a bottle of dram, went out for dinner with the partner and her little boy, went to a M:TG tournament and won 5-0 and now I'm about to hit the roughest bar in town, head back to the girlfriends and eat cake in bed (among other things). I trust you're getting equalled trashed tomorrow brother?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 19, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Cheers buddy, tender age of 24 today. Stayed up until 1am to toast myself with a bottle of dram, went out for dinner with the partner and her little boy, went to a M:TG tournament and won 5-0 and now I'm about to hit the roughest bar in town, head back to the girlfriends and eat cake in bed (among other things). I trust you're getting equalled trashed tomorrow brother?



found yourself a new womanz already eh?  

No idea whats happening tomorrow might go out and say hello to a few friends but otherwise Its just myself a one of the tens of whiskies that i have in my collection. Not much for clubs either. I dont want to get too smashed as im hoping to do a short 30 odd mile ride from london to stevenage & back the same way on sunday. Might even push it to milton keynes which is another 56 miles away (86 miles from my house to milton keynes)


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 19, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> @Tatty_One
> nice new avatar


I am actually meeting Boris the Bullet Dodger tomorrow, old Army reunion, twat always managed to get out of deployments so I always ended up getting them, I suppose that's why he has 2 medals and I have 9   (One of his 2 is the Queens Golden Jubilee medal too!).


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 19, 2016)

"" Tin chest Tatty"  


Tatty_One said:


> I have 9


RESPECT from Me


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 19, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> I am actually meeting Boris the Bullet Dodger tomorrow, old Army reunion, twat always managed to get out of deployments so I always ended up getting them, I suppose that's why he has 2 medals and I have 9   (One of his 2 is the Queens Golden Jubilee medal too!).



Im guessing you'll be chugging beers out of spent 105mm howitzer shell casings then... 

Actually i think that would make a great novelty item....


----------



## RCoon (Aug 19, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im guessing you'll be chugging beers out of spent 105mm howitzer shell casings then...
> 
> Actually i think that would make a great novelty item....


I want one now. Friend of mine has two spent howitzer shells from his grandad, might inquire and use the lathe at work to drill it out. Already got a pen made of a .44 round on my desk


----------



## Finners (Aug 19, 2016)

RCoon said:


> I want one now. Friend of mine has two spent howitzer shells from his grandad, might inquire and use the lathe at work to drill it out. Already got a pen made of a .44 round on my desk



What do you do for a living as you have a lathe at work? I'm a machinist, so curious.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 19, 2016)

Finners said:


> What do you do for a living as you have a lathe at work? I'm a machinist, so curious.


Work in a grammar school, we have a tonne of DT machinery that I regularly use and abuse for personal projects


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 19, 2016)

RCoon said:


> I want one now. Friend of mine has two spent howitzer shells from his grandad, might inquire and use the lathe at work to drill it out. Already got a pen made of a .44 round on my desk



I shit you not, I actually hit up ebay on my tablet right after i said it. Theres not that many around sadly.

I once sent _*NdMk2o1o *_(I think it was *NdMk2o1o*) a clipper lighter that was encased in a spent 50.cal casing. I think he sent me some ram for free which turned out not to be what i was looking for and wanted to pay him back for the favour, he told me he collected clipper lighters so i tried to find him something exotic and that was the best i could do on ebay at the time.

I think I'll find a smaller artillery casing and make it into a tea cup. That way i can feel a little like blackadder.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 19, 2016)

Back when i was in primary school I had a form tutor who used to have this massive artillery or tank shell that he used as a door stop and threatened to lob it at anyone who spoke while he was trying to talk  I cant remember his name sadly but he was awesome

::EDIT:::

Ahh that it, He was called Mr. McAfee  I dont think i ever bothered looking into what his first name was.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 19, 2016)

My Clipper holders


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 19, 2016)

Actually it was Dinky who i sent the lighter to. God knows where he is these days.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 19, 2016)

For The Birthday boys


Spoiler:  







https://fat.gfycat.com/FocusedColdDuck.webm


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 19, 2016)

Gotta try that with the Wife........................she;ll go mental....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 20, 2016)

6mins past midnight -- Its time to pour myself a stiff one!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 20, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


>



Partied like an animal?


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 20, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Partied like an animal?



No it was for you and the other birthday Boy
I cannot get in that State ! wish i could occasionaly but when you Care 24/7 for some one you have to stay together ( i can have a can or 4 a night but i cannot for my dads safety get Pissed ..)


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 20, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im guessing you'll be chugging beers out of spent 105mm howitzer shell casings then...
> 
> Actually i think that would make a great novelty item....


Actually they are 155mm but as my wife would say .......whats 50mm between friends


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 21, 2016)

Another amazing success for GB sport, our first winner in the Premier class for 35 years.

MotoGp........Cal Crutchlow 1st   (and he became a Dad a couple of weeks ago)
Moto2...........Sam Lowes 3rd
Moto3...........John McPhee  1st


----------



## Beastie (Aug 21, 2016)

I remember the last time Sheene won in '81.

 It's been a long wait.

 Yay for Cal!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 21, 2016)

Im not ashamed to admit i watch all the practice and qualy sessions for all 3 classes.

Silverstone is going to be epic.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 21, 2016)

Moto3 is usually the most entertaining anyway IMO. Banzai moves start at the first corner .


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 21, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Another amazing success for GB sport, our first winner in the Premier class for 35 years.
> 
> MotoGp........Cal Crutchlow 1st   (and he became a Dad a couple of weeks ago)
> Moto2...........Sam Lowes 3rd
> Moto3...........John McPhee  1st



for some reason i had the song 'its a kind of magic' by Queen when watching this gif.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 21, 2016)

The Silverstone race is 4th September. watch it free on wiziwig.

The bikes didnt get a mention on the BBC news, they did say that each Olympic medal cost on average 4 million quid.....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 21, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The Silverstone race is 4th September. watch it free on wiziwig.
> 
> The bikes didnt get a mention on the BBC news, they did say that each Olympic medal cost on average 4 million quid.....



well who wants to see a few boy racers speeding around the track anyway? we get enough of those pillocks on the roads as it is! 



Spoiler


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 22, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well who wants to see a few boy racers speeding around the track anyway? we get enough of those pillocks on the roads as it is!



 at least around the Track they don't have to dodge/carve up the,,,,,,,,,,hang on might be fun if they put a few pushbikes and prams on the Track


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 22, 2016)

Well we did it 2nd in Olympic medal table

*
Great Britain & N. IrelandGB* 27 Gold 23 Silver17 Bronze for a total of 67 medals
Congratulations to all our Winners (of medals )


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 22, 2016)

20 years ago in Atlanta we won one gold.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 22, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The bikes didnt get a mention on the BBC news,


 When Carl Fogarty won everything the BBC never mentioned him.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 22, 2016)

In other news -- Ursain bolt is cheating!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 22, 2016)

Has he been tested for viagra?


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 22, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> In other news -- Ursain bolt is cheating!


Mucho disappointed gangsta lass
Fastest man on the Planet   " in - out- wipe it- out the door sub 10s Time"


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 25, 2016)

Every Xmas day since i was a tot my Dad wrote down the price of common items, it was interesting to see how bread/petrol/milk and the like changed in price. My elder brother has the book now and maintains the record.


e.g in the year that i was born a litre of petrol was 6p (or equivalent in gals) and a loaf of bread was 7 pence.



i found an interesting price calculator site

http://www.hillarys.co.uk/back-in-my-day/


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 26, 2016)

Last airworthy all-British Sea Vixen jet-fighter

http://www.navywings.org.uk/aircraft/all-aircraft/sea-vixen/


The Sea Vixen is an iconic all-British twin-boom, twin-turbojet fighter that flew from Royal Navy aircraft carriers at the height of the Cold War in the 1960s and 70s, helping to transform the nation’s carrier aviation capability. She was one of the UK’s most notable aircraft designs of the time, with cutting edge technology and the capability to go transonic. The Vixen was the first British aircraft to be armed with guided missiles, rockets and bombs instead of guns and was formidably capable.

With power-folding swept wings and hinged nose-cone, she epitomised the radical and innovative thinking of British engineers and designers of the time, whose designs overcame the challenges of operating the UK’s all-weather interceptor at sea, day and night.

Today, Sea Vixen G-CVIX XP924 is the only flying Sea Vixen in the world. Based at RNAS Yeovilton and flying in 899 Naval Air Squadron colours from HMS Eagle, she plays a key role in the story of the evolution of the nation’s carrier aviation heritage.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 26, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Last airworthy all-British Sea Vixen jet-fighter
> 
> http://www.navywings.org.uk/aircraft/all-aircraft/sea-vixen/
> 
> ...



Just a little food for thought.....

Not many people knew that de Havilland - the folks behind many many great WWI & WWII aircraft such as the biplane Moth & famed twin engined Mosquito was eventually sold to another british company who was then bought by an American company called Beechcraft -- known for their small single engine, 2 seater civilian planes who went bankrupt in 2013 and now exist as a much smaller company. While the Mosquito had hitler pulling his hair out with rage, it is a sad fate for the company to end up in the hands of the Americans


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 26, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just a little food for thought.....
> 
> Not many people knew that de Havilland - the folks behind many many great WWI & WWII aircraft such as the biplane Moth & famed twin engined Mosquito was eventually sold to another british company who was then bought by an American company called Beechcraft -- known for their small single engine, 2 seater civilian planes who went bankrupt in 2013 and now exist as a much smaller company. While the Mosquito had hitler pulling his hair out with rage, it is a sad fate for the company to end up in the hands of the Americans



Could be worse, could be owned by the Russians or Chinese who are buying up most of London 

I got offered a new job yesterday, been out of work for close to 6 months apart from the odd bit of cash in hand/temp work here and there to keep my head above water (barely) hence I have been running on my IGP for the last 3 months unable to afford a GPU since I FUBAR'd my HD 290 removing the cooler and breaking off a couple of pretty important capacitors in the process....   

Anywho... it's not "great" pay but is at least 20k basic with the potential to earn 30k+ with good performance... I did think I would just buy another GPU but tbh I think in a couple of months time when I have gotten back on track with bills and taken care of Christmas etc a new rig will be on the cards as my current 3570k is getting a little bit long in the tooth though it has served me very well for 3-4 years!!! 

I'm really hoping AMD pull a rabbit out of the hat with Zen as I miss my AMD days Athlon 2500+ FSB OC to 3200+/Athlon 64 3800+ (my first x64 chip ever, I drove a long way to go and pick this up when I won it on eBay when they first came out) and my last AMD chip a dual core that unlocked to quad core and clocked up to 4ghz  alas all of this was many years ago, since then I have owned an i7 860, i7 920, i5 2500k and my current i5 3570k..... the latter having lasted me that long that I haven't done a complete build for close to 4 years as I have just incrementally upgraded bits and pieces as needed and I really miss that buzz of having all brand spanking new components for a build and waiting for them to be delivered like I was a 5 year old waiting for Santa to cum come


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 26, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I got offered a new job yesterday, been out of work for close to 6 months


congratulations on the offer of a job  hope it suits you and things work out


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 26, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> congratulations on the offer of a job  hope it suits you and things work out



Me too man, being out of work for a week or 2 is awesome, anything longer than that and I'd rather walk through razor blades and tend my wounds with salt n vinegar.... lol it sucks


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 27, 2016)

Not "worked for nearly 3 years" (last worked for a Wage Sept 2013 ).
I know how you Feel
Since Sept 2013 been Careing For my Dad 24/7  (366 days a year )
Sod All money From the State just a Carer Allowance (Savings slowly leached away)

WOULD NOT CHANGE ANYTHING BECAUSE I WANT TO AND NEED TO CARE FOR MY DAD


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 27, 2016)

HEY @RCoon 
did you buy and try that Rum or did you pussy out


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 27, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Not "worked for nearly 3 years" (last worked for a Wage Sept 2013 ).
> I know how you Feel
> Since Sept 2013 been Careing For my Dad 24/7  (366 days a year )
> Sod All money From the State just a Carer Allowance (Savings slowly leached away)
> ...



Completely understand that mate and hats off to you, I just need to get back into work for mine and my fiances sanity lol but you are a trooper man, my circumstance isn't the same as yours so we have different views on being out of work and I feel less hard done by knowing your back story


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 27, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Could be worse, could be owned by the Russians or Chinese who are buying up most of London




The way i see it is like the formal surrender scene from the band of brothers.










"It is better than to lay it on the desk of a clerk"

except in this case, it totally went to the clerk. I doubt Beechcraft truely understood what an outstanding achievement the mozzie was in such troubled times.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 27, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> HEY @RCoon
> did you buy and try that Rum or did you pussy out



Not bought it yet because my family are hosting my birthday party today a week late. Waiting to see what drinkies I get before I go out and buy hard liquor


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 27, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Not bought it yet because



Refund offer still stands  if you buy and try and you don't like i will take whats left for a reasonable price
Cannot be fairer than that for my recommendation


----------



## Beastie (Aug 28, 2016)

Tomorrow at Cadwell Park Shakey and Leon Haslam go head to head. To celebrate I give you wheelie/burnout over the mountain with Lotus T98 in Project Cars.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 30, 2016)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK 






WHERE DO I POST THE 5000th POST   GOD MY FATHER send the holy ghost to whisper in my ear


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 30, 2016)

just had this from a mod

_Just had a notification come up saying that you are approaching 5000 posts, Xenforo has determined in relation to your membership time here and has deducted that you are a post whore (it didn't use those exact words) and therefore will not be entitled to a custom title until you have reached 10,000 posts.....

just thought you should know, congrats nevertheless _


Im still laughing now.........xenforo said that...........yeah, sure.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 30, 2016)

_congrats 5001 coming up eh_


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 30, 2016)

naaaaaah.......not gonna bother posting any more......


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 30, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> naaaaaah.......not gonna bother posting any more......


The alert did mention something about the welsh but I felt it inappropriate to put that in.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2016)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-37223235

I wonder if the woman in this article regrets her actions knowing who this cyclist was. There was honestly no need for such behaviour.

On a very important side note. Police treat cyclists as secondary citizens. Ive been a member of a cycling forum for about a year now where some members (including myself) have been involved in collisions or acts of road rage by other road users (namely those in cars)
Some of us have even been critically injured and required months off work and continuous hospital treatment while recovering. But the convictions against dangerous drivers when cyclists are involved are excruciatingly low. I uploaded a video a few months back where a cyclist was almost killed by a hit and run driver in a rented car. The rental company did not bother responding to requests for information which significantly delayed the case and the police threw out the video footage that was submitted by the cyclists rear camera because they could not clearly see who was driving the vehicle clearly and neither the driver nor the passenger would own up to it. The one suspected to be behind the wheel at the time had a string of offences relating to road rage against other drivers/cyclists but even with that info they still failed to prosecute the driver and he got a away with a few points on his license & a fixed penalty fine.

He honestly should have gone down for attempted murder -- Had the cyclists been killed then the police would have sentenced him for death by dangerous driving and not something petty as driving without due care etc etc. The window of prosecution was also limited from what i hear as police can only investigate a case for 30 days and if no significant breakthroughs have been made then they wont carry on investigating unless theres been a death.

Until the law starts cracking down on drivers with bad attitudes who abuse other road users then nothing will ever change.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 30, 2016)

I know your pissed off and upset but
BIG BUT



FreedomEclipse said:


> the police would have sentenced him for death by dangerous driving


That's the job of the Courts  not the Police
Judge DREDD is not a Serving British Policman!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> I know your pissed off and upset but
> BIG BUT
> 
> That's the job of the Courts  not the Police
> Judge DREDD is not a Serving British Policman!




Im not really pissed off, or upset. I just want to bring to light the double standards of the police force when dealing with cyclist related cases. Its obvious that the police are going to do everything in their power because (A) He works for the BBC (B) he's probably got a large twitter following. (C) Hes semi famous??? If the police dont do their hardest to find and prosecute the offender then Jeremy could just hop on twitter, FB, Radio 2 or the BBC website to voice his opinion or write a small article about it for the bbc website which of course will be on the front page.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 30, 2016)

London is one of the worst places in Europe (atm!) to go cycling.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2016)

Beastie said:


> London is one of the worst places in Europe (atm!) to go cycling.




not really -- you get asshole drivers everywhere.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 30, 2016)

I've cycled 10s of thousands of miles in London. Also all over England and thousands of miles in France and Italy. London was the worst place apart from maybe Athens.

Edit- courier 7yrs in London


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 30, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> not really -- you get asshole drivers everywhere.



As a car driver (and a fairly good one at that) the same can be said for cyclists and motorcyclists so unfortunately there will always be incidents and they will always be down to one of the above assholes, car drivers are no more so than the others


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> As a car driver (and a fairly good one at that) the same can be said for cyclists and motorcyclists so unfortunately there will always be incidents and they will always be down to one of the above assholes, car drivers are no more so than the others



Of course there are bad cyclists, Ive seen loads of them on my commutes but we arent the ones surround by a metal cage that weighs a few tonnes that can do some serious damage if it collides with something soft and fleshy. Cyclists have been involved with collisions with pedestrians but most of the time is the pedestrian that steps out without looking. There are very few documented cases of cyclists actually causing death by collision. I see a lot of rage against cyclists and for no good reason. apart from the "you have no right to be on the road -- you dont pay road tax" monica, Nevermind the group of drivers who think of a bicycle as a child's toy so treat cyclists as such when clashing with them. Its just a never ending stream of hate and animosity for no good reason.

Apart from cycling being good form of exercise and causing no pollution blah blah blah its a damn good way to get around town especially when can save a a hell of a lot money by not spending it on public transport. Sometimes i cheat and cycle 1 mile to the train station where i pay £2.50 to catch the train to liverpool street where its another 3mile cycle to work. Its still a hell of a lot cheaper than paying over £7 a day for a one day travelcard and even if i was to take the train part of the journey every day it doesnt matter because Im still saving a tonne of money.

I ALWAYS cycle home though and its just under 8 miles which i can complete in just over 28mins on a good day or 32mins on an average day -- the tube takes me 30-40mins and i still have to wait for a bus from the station which adds another 15mins to the entire journey.


Some people just seem to go out of their way to make life difficult for others for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 30, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Of course there are bad cyclists, Ive seen loads of them on my commutes but we arent the ones surround by a metal cage that weighs a few tonnes that can do some serious damage if it collides with something soft and fleshy. Cyclists have been involved with collisions with pedestrians but most of the time is the pedestrian that steps out without looking. There are very few documented cases of cyclists actually causing death by collision. I see a lot of rage against cyclists and for no good reason. apart from the "you have no right to be on the road -- you dont pay road tax" monica, Nevermind the group of drivers who think of a bicycle as a child's toy so treat cyclists as such when clashing with them. Its just a never ending stream of hate and animosity for no good reason.
> 
> Apart from cycling being good form of exercise and causing no pollution blah blah blah its a damn good way to get around town especially when can save a a hell of a lot money by not spending it on public transport. Sometimes i cheat and cycle 1 mile to the train station where i pay £2.50 to catch the train to liverpool street where its another 3mile cycle to work. Its still a hell of a lot cheaper than paying over £7 a day for a one day travelcard and even if i was to take the train part of the journey every day it doesnt matter because Im still saving a tonne of money.
> 
> ...



Some good points but I'm going to throw in a BUT  you see car drivers from a cyclists perspective, you will notice car drivers being assholes to cyclists as you are one yourself and have likely had some run in's with car drivers on your travels, so are probably somewhat biased in that sense as I am towards dick head cyclists.... 

I will say it is a popular method of travel especially around cities and built up areas as it can be an efficient way of getting to and from places compared to cars, buses etc because of the number of vehicles on the roads... but how many people on bikes take proficiency tests nowadays? car drivers usually have to learn for around 40 hours with a test afterwards (granted you don't really know how to drive until you have passed and are driving about on the roads on your own! ) but just in the last 2 days I have seen one cyclist on the road (so he should be observing the laws of the road while using it just as everyone else in their car/van/bus etc should be) completely ignoring a red traffic light and not slowing down, going straight through it and turning left when he should have done as I did and stopped. I seen another who was obviously not very confident cycling on the road and was cycling along the left hand side of the road until about 30ft before a right turn and then decided to stick her right arm out to indicate turning right without moving towards the right hand side of the lane and subsequently got a little bit nervous and decided to cancel her right turn and pull up on the pavement to compose herself. Don't even get me started on motorbikers, some of them take risks and ignore road laws, speed limits and general road etiquette on a regular basis.... I see this day in and day out as a car driver, I'm not heavy footed, not an aggressive driver and respect everyone I come across on the roads regardless of what method of travel they are using but seriously some car drivers, cyclists and bikers should not be allowed on the roads, unless you believe in natural selection.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 31, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Some good points but I'm going to throw in a BUT  you see car drivers from a cyclists perspective, you will notice car drivers being assholes to cyclists as you are one yourself and have likely had some run in's with car drivers on your travels, so are probably somewhat biased in that sense as I am towards dick head cyclists....
> 
> I will say it is a popular method of travel especially around cities and built up areas as it can be an efficient way of getting to and from places compared to cars, buses etc because of the number of vehicles on the roads... but how many people on bikes take proficiency tests nowadays? car drivers usually have to learn for around 40 hours with a test afterwards (granted you don't really know how to drive until you have passed and are driving about on the roads on your own! ) but just in the last 2 days I have seen one cyclist on the road (so he should be observing the laws of the road while using it just as everyone else in their car/van/bus etc should be) completely ignoring a red traffic light and not slowing down, going straight through it and turning left when he should have done as I did and stopped. I seen another who was obviously not very confident cycling on the road and was cycling along the left hand side of the road until about 30ft before a right turn and then decided to stick her right arm out to indicate turning right without moving towards the right hand side of the lane and subsequently got a little bit nervous and decided to cancel her right turn and pull up on the pavement to compose herself. Don't even get me started on motorbikers, some of them take risks and ignore road laws, speed limits and general road etiquette on a regular basis.... I see this day in and day out as a car driver, I'm not heavy footed, not an aggressive driver and respect everyone I come across on the roads regardless of what method of travel they are using but seriously some car drivers, cyclists and bikers should not be allowed on the roads, unless you believe in natural selection.




I wouldnt say i'm bias but merely observant. Im fortunate that most of my commutes are hassle free though my routes to and from work are away from the 'hotspots' in london such as Bank, Elephant&Castle & parts of the embankment where serious incidents are more likely to take place. While I dont have drivers tailgating/bullying me off the road or doing close passes or 'punishment' passes every time i decide to head out on the bike. I do witness a lot of it happening to others.

Lets not forget the plethora of youtube channels run by cyclists who upload footage of bad drivers on a weekly basis, While they are great and show there is a clear problem that cyclists face while on the roads, it does stir the pot & the evidence can be seen in the amount of negative comments made by car drivers who harp on and on about why cyclists should not be on the road because XYZ etc etc. Just because you have 4 wheels and an engine doesnt automatically mean youre entitled to drive on the road.

I had one guy the other day say to me that cyclists shouldnt be allowed on the roads because roads were built for cars which is absolute tosh. roads were built for horse drawn carts/carriages and further down the line bicycles were created before any motorised vehicle graced them. I say this but its absolutely pointless arguing with folk who are so closed minded.

As for some 'noob' cyclists who are a little uneasy on the roads, Im sure there are loads of people who are nervous when it comes to learning to drive or doing a solo drive the moment they past their test. I was very lucky in the fact that when i was taking to the roads on a cheapo halfords MTB I had friends who had been commuting on roads much longer then i ever had and through cycling with them a short while as well as observing what other cyclists did I learned how to be safe as I possibly could on roads and my confidence grew from that point. 

When i first started commuting more than a year ago due to the tube strikes, Of course i was nervous, but i was never shakey. My main worry always seemed to be that I hoped i wouldn't get lost!


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 31, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Of course there are bad cyclists, Ive seen loads of them on my commutes but we arent the ones surround by a metal cage that weighs a few tonnes that can do some serious damage if it collides with something soft and fleshy.


And that's why cyclists should obey the road rules and ride with due care at all times.


FreedomEclipse said:


> Some people just seem to go out of their way to make life difficult for others for no reason whatsoever.


Like cyclists that video everything just so they can argue a point, usually after editing out what they are doing wrong first.
Trust me, i'm not anti-cyclist, just anti-idiot. I've done my time on a bike, and if it wasn't for my health I probably still would be.
If everyone obeyed the rules, and showed consideration, there wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 31, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> And that's why cyclists should obey the road rules and ride with due care at all times.
> 
> Like cyclists that video everything just so they can argue a point, usually after editing out what they are doing wrong first.
> Trust me, i'm not anti-cyclist, just anti-idiot. I've done my time on a bike, and if it wasn't for my health I probably still would be.
> If everyone obeyed the rules, and showed consideration, there wouldn't be a problem.



Thats blind blanket  statement if i ever heard one. How can you blatantly just accuse every cyclist that uploads footage to youtube of the abuse they recieve on the roads 'edited in their favor'??


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 31, 2016)

I dont allow my kids to cycle on the rural roads around here. 

I used to cycle everywhere when i was a kid.....roads were quieter,cars were slower and noisier too, at least you could hear them coming.

You are more likely to see a horse and rider in my village than a cyclist and they are treated equally badly on the roads by drivers who arent aware of the dangers.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 31, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Thats blind blanket  statement if i ever heard one. How can you blatantly just accuse every cyclist that uploads footage to youtube of the abuse they recieve on the roads 'edited in their favor'??



You know just as well that some of them are looking for the minor of incidents just so they can kick off and upload it, Bell ends as well as some car drivers


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 31, 2016)

MY GRIPE i have with cyclist is now the government let them ride on  PAVEMENTS ( IN CYCLE LANES ) they think they have the right to ride on any pavement
OFTEN AT A SPEED THAT IS NOT SAFE.
The Very Young and more importantly THE OLD use pavements to get around
Try dodging that bike traveling at 20+MPH on a pavement that's at the most 15ft wide when you can barely move at a walking pace.

I have in the past had yobs ( because that's what they are )
Ride their bikes Straight at me expecting me to move out of their way ( not a cycle lane )
the shock on their face when they end up in the gutter after falling off after they have collided with me is Priceless
a couple ended up with trashed buckled wheels (snigger i trod on one and a car drove over another )
one even called police on me !!
Waste of time that was because i told the copper while i was unhurt if the Stupid (expletive) tried to press charges i would require him to arrest the cyclist and charge him with Assault !! ( he rode his bike at me on a non Cycle lane Pavement )
Case Closed Cyclist Definitely in the wrong.
Copper even Stayed till the cyclist f&&ked off
Then told me it was just to much paperwork to take action Especially as i was not hurt

"RIDE A CYCLE STAY ON THE ROAD"

in my Opinion the only Cycles that should use the pavement are POSTMAN PAPERBOYS AND GIRLS AND CHILDREN with training wheels


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 31, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Thats blind blanket  statement if i ever heard one. How can you blatantly just accuse every cyclist that uploads footage to youtube of the abuse they recieve on the roads 'edited in their favor'??


It's quite easy really.
Only those people trying to prove a point bother to upload their videos whinging about this or that.
Instead of having a whinge, they should be reporting the incidents to the police so they can be investigated, if they are serious.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 31, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Only those people trying to prove a point bother to upload their videos whinging about this or that.
> Instead of having a whinge, they should be reporting the incidents to the police so they can be investigated, if they are serious.


 It helps a great deal when reporting an incident to the police if you have video evidence. Thats why helmet cam is so popular in London.
 Just like dashcam in Russia.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Beastie said:


> It helps a great deal when reporting an incident to the police if you have video evidence. Thats why helmet cam is so popular in London.
> Just like dashcam in Russia.


I've got one in my car for that reason, but I don't waste my time uploading them to youtube.
If anything serious happens, I'll have the evidence.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 31, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> It's quite easy really.
> Only those people trying to prove a point bother to upload their videos whinging about this or that.
> Instead of having a whinge, they should be reporting the incidents to the police so they can be investigated, if they are serious.




I dont agree. Most uploaders dont 'whinge'  as you so nicely put it. They just upload footage of bad driving and not just when they have a face to face altercation with drivers. But ok go ahead and blindly label cyclists as cry babies. But at the same time I understand there are some cam wearing cyclists that go out looking for trouble. However those are few and far between. For example... TrafficDroid. Do you know how hated this guy is amongst the cycling community? Some people love him while most dont take him Seriously 

@dorsetknob 

Afaik cyclists aren't allowed to cycle on the pavement unless its a cycle path. I necer mount the pavement unless im being put in a position where my life is at risk. Unless that has been reversed now?


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 31, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @dorsetknob
> 
> Afaik cyclists aren't allowed to cycle on the pavement unless its a cycle path. I necer mount the pavement unless im being put in a position where my life is at risk. Unless that has been reversed now?



That's Absolutely correct But too many cyclist are convinced that they have the right to Ride on any pavement.
The Plod while if you can find one ( Remember they only travel in pairs or more now ) who is not harassing motorist /blacks / ect   do not Stop Cyclist on the pavement (where there is no Cycle lane ) and tell them to use the Road 

Guess what no promotion enhancing tickets to be had and its to much hassle for paperwork


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 31, 2016)

@Caring1 what i mean to say is, dont tar all of us with the same brush - We're not all as malicious as you think. The only thing thats malicious in me is the fact that im chinese and somewhat related to the country that likes to steal your state or military secrets.

@dorsetknob I have never come across these 'self entitled' people. I see people ride on the pavement all the time. Most of the time they are young kids and hipsters on their fixed gear bikes. sporting sunglasses and a beard. Not every cyclist will mount the pavement or think they have a god given right to.... I some times do it on saturdays when i cycle to work. they are doing something with the road and its been blocked off for ages, I do it but only if theres barely anyone on the pavement. Like maybe 3 or 4 people walking along different parts of the pavement. that way theres plenty of room for people to walk and we dont get in each others ways.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 31, 2016)

You should get off and walk, a pavement is for pedestrians only.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 31, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> You should get off and walk, a pavement is for pedestrians only.



I do 99% of the time. Unless theres barely anyone on it.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 31, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^

hoist by your own petard. !


Im glad most car drivers dont have the same wreckless attitude.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 31, 2016)

@FreedomEclipse

If you *ride* on the footway ('*pavement*' is not the technically correct term, see below), you could cop a fine and you may antagonise pedestrians. Bicycles are, in *law*, carriages (as a consequence of the Taylor v Goodwin judgment in 1879) and should be on the road not footway.
*Cycling and the law - Bikehub - http://www.bikehub.co.uk*
www.bikehub.co.uk/featured-articles/*cycling*-and-the-*law*/

There you are my Law Breaking Cyclist


Highway Act 1835 s 72 (as amended by Local Government Act 1888 s 85(1)) prohibits cycling on footways (pavement beside carriageway). The fixed penalty is £30 under the Road Traffic Offenders Act 1988 s 51 and Sch 3.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 31, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> @FreedomEclipse
> 
> If you *ride* on the footway ('*pavement*' is not the technically correct term, see below), you could cop a fine and you may antagonise pedestrians. Bicycles are, in *law*, carriages (as a consequence of the Taylor v Goodwin judgment in 1879) and should be on the road not footway.
> *Cycling and the law - Bikehub - http://www.bikehub.co.uk*
> ...



but i dont go looking for fights like other helmet cam wearing cyclists or jump red lights.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 31, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but i dont go looking for fights like other helmet cam wearing cyclists or jump red lights.



we are not saying you are
merely pointing out its still Illegal to cycle on the footpath/footway

If The Police were to enforce The fixed penalty of £30 under the Road Traffic Offenders Act 1988 s 51 and Sch 3.
they could Raise a Fortune and the Footways would be Safer for their intended users
You know   the old the infirm the young Mothers with children in prams and pushchairs and not lets forget postman pat on his Delivery rounds


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 31, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> we are not saying you are
> merely pointing out its still Illegal to cycle on the footpath/footway
> 
> If The Police were to enforce The fixed penalty of £30 under the Road Traffic Offenders Act 1988 s 51 and Sch 3.
> ...



but my argument being is there are no twats that drive on the pavement unless you're that guy from up north who drives a dumpster truck, blacks out behind the wheel and mows down 9 people. Lets not get pulled off topic here. I never said cyclists were perfect but the abuse from drivers is quite often uncalled for. I might mount the pavement for a short distance but at least im not shouting abuse or physically assaulting other road users.

what happened to Jeremy Vine isnt an isolated incident. It happens quite regularly -- in some regions more often than others.

Im trying to find another recent article where a lady tried to take out a load of cyclists out on a group ride (i think it happened in Australia) She was shouting abuse at them, she tried to run them off the road before racing to the top of the line and slamming on her brakes, trying to make the cyclists slam into her. She's currently getting death threats on facebook and a local paper has tried to spin the story like shes the victim -- She used her car as a weapon and risked the lives of every cyclist in the group ride with her unacceptable behaviour but all of a sudden its not her fault and she doesnt deserve the death threats shes getting on facebook.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 31, 2016)

And cyclists breaking the road laws and being twats is also a regular occurrence I believe the whole point being made was but we don't think you are anyway  lol


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 31, 2016)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-37229880


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 1, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @Caring1 what i mean to say is, dont tar all of us with the same brush - We're not all as malicious as you think.


I don't, But I do call out the ones that do the wrong thing, then make a scene when something happens, whether it's a bike, car or bus, there are sympathy seeking whingers out there.



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> You should get off and walk, a pavement is for pedestrians only.


I wish it were like that here, legally cyclists can use the pavement area with pedestrians, but must ride with due care, it's not a race track, although some seem to think it is.

Interestingly there is an International event being held this Sunday nearby, a Triathlon or something similar.
There has been interesting times watching the cyclists and runners go over the course before the road is officially closed to traffic, stopping in the middle of an intersection or a lane of traffic seems normal for these people, just to discuss something then taking off again. Drivers have to be particularly wary around them.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 1, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-37229880


How hard would it have been for him to pull over out of the way and let the car past?
Surely his sense of entitlement was what drove him in his decision to continue cycling in front of a car, blocking it's way along a narrow laneway.
If he had shown courtesy, none of that would have happened.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> How hard would it have been for him to pull over out of the way and let the car past?
> Surely his sense of entitlement was what drove him in his decision to continue cycling in front of a car, blocking it's way along a narrow laneway.
> If he had shown courtesy, none of that would have happened.



Maybe the road was so narrow there was literally no where to go? Or maybe the driver could of exercised a little patience and self restraint.

There isnt anywhere that says cyclists should always give way to motor vehicles the same way that cyclists should be cycling in the gutter or using a cycle path. Cyclists aren't obligated to use the cycle path theres no rule or law that states this just like there is now law saying we have to give way to motor vehicles every time. Its all common sense

There are too many of these "i must get in front" type of drivers that bully more vulnerable road users such as cyclists then put them at risk by squeezing past them so close that even a wobble would have them impact with the car thats trying to squeeze past.

But you dont seem to understand anyway. Just remember that cyclists have every right to be there as you drivers do and i will continue to take primary position on narrow sections of roads where a car trying to squeeze past could knock me off the bike

(edited for better reading)


----------



## Beastie (Sep 1, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> How hard would it have been for him to pull over out of the way and let the car past?
> Surely his sense of entitlement was what drove him in his decision to continue cycling in front of a car, blocking it's way along a narrow laneway.
> If he had shown courtesy, none of that would have happened.


If the car driver had followed the highway code none of that would have happened. The highway code is very clear about such situations. http://www.highwaycode.info/rule/163

You should-
"not get too close to the vehicle you intend to overtake"
"give motorcyclists, cyclists and horse riders at least as much room as you would when overtaking a car"


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 1, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Maybe the road was so narrow there was literally no where to go? .....
> 
> But you dont seem to understand anyway. Just remember that cyclists have every right to be there as you drivers do and i will continue to take primary position on narrow sections of roads where a car trying to squeeze past could knock me off the bike


I totally understand, pity you keep stating I don't, which shows you are unaware of anything but your own thoughts.
Fortunately for cyclists here, we have laws about how close vehicles can get to cyclists, and motorists do get charged.
Cyclists may have the right to take "primary" position on the road, but they do so at their own risk, they can also be charged with hindering traffic.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 1, 2016)

A nerd was walking down the sidewalk one day when his friend, another nerd, rode up on an incredible shiny new bicycle.

The first nerd was stunned by his friend's sweet ride and asked, "WOW! Where did you get such a nice bike?"

The second nerd replied, "Well, yesterday I was walking home, minding my own business, when a beautiful woman rode up to me on this bike. She threw the bike to the ground, took off all her clothes and said, 'Take what you want!'"

The second nerd nodded approvingly, "Good choice. The clothes probably wouldn't have fit."


VROOM VROOM !!!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 1, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> It's quite easy really.
> Only those people trying to prove a point bother to upload their videos whinging about this or that.
> Instead of having a whinge, they should be reporting the incidents to the police so they can be investigated, if they are serious.


The police are too busy to investigate such crimes, they openly state that message, the same as mobile phone usage whilst driving etc, there are a whole host of offences that never get a look, workloads are so great that I predict murder investigations within 10 years will become a lower priority inconvenience   so maybe it's just as much about cyclists protesting about the inability of our police forces to investigate crime..... until someone gets killed or seriously injured of course where it then becomes so time consuming that they don't have time to investigate anything else and so the "_cycle_" continues.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 1, 2016)

But hey you better not call someone a c**t on twitter or the thought police will be straight round there in numbers ready to prosecute to the full extent of the law.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> The police are too busy to investigate such crimes....


Manning radars and mailing out speed camera photos with fines attached, you know, all the easy stuff that has a high return for the Government.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 1, 2016)

* Mark Twain's Wisdom on Cycling*


"Learn to ride a bicycle. You will not regret it if you live."


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 1, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Manning radars and mailing out speed camera photos with fines attached, you know, all the easy stuff that has a high return for the Government.


We are talking about an organisation that across England have enjoyed 40% cuts over the last 5 years, there is no one left to man the radar and all the camera's have run out of film/HD space and there is no money left to replace them, in fact when they stop working there is no money left to pay the contractors to fix them even, there is hardly any police on the streets..... Anarchy rulz!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 7, 2016)

http://dailym.ai/2c7xHKV

Just gonna leave that here


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 7, 2016)

I say ban roads altogether, lets get back to trains, horses and canal tow paths, who needs bikes and cars anyway #OldSkool.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 7, 2016)

Your just trying to bait our Frweedom 
Ride A Carriage on the highway ( and a pedel cycle "is Designated a carriage by the law  see above post somewhere )
then your obliged to follow and Obey the Relevant laws Regarding the Highway

why do So many Cyclist think the Road Traffic Act and other laws regarding Road usage think that they do not apply to Cyclist

Oh i know   "the fuzz don't think Cyclist are Human" and "as such the laws don't apply to Animals"
You Cannot prosecute Dumb Animals only Humans


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 7, 2016)

Riding like this causes accidents and car insurance Claims


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 7, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> A nerd was walking down the sidewalk one day when his friend, another nerd, rode up on an incredible shiny new bicycle.
> 
> The first nerd was stunned by his friend's sweet ride and asked, "WOW! Where did you get such a nice bike?"
> 
> ...



Very nice.

And with that new sig, you are on a ROLL bud  fortunately TPU does not have any rebellious scots to crush so saved is what we'll be


----------



## RCoon (Sep 8, 2016)

I think I've finally had it with my 295x2. I haven't sat down and played a proper AAA game in an age and most of what I play doesn't need the power to run on 4K anyway.

Had a few friends over and tried to do some Steam streaming (I hadn't tried this since I switched to AMD). What a total arse it was. AMD's encode method is diabolically awul, crushes the colours and can't nail down a sensible refresh rate. At this stage I'm tempted to sell and keep myself ticking over with a nice custom 1060 and have done with it.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 8, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> Very nice.
> 
> And with that new sig, you are on a ROLL bud  fortunately TPU does not have any *rebellious scots to crush *so saved is what we'll be



You may get to fuck 

You can't handle my rebellion.

Don't infract me Tatty - I'm a swearing scot.  And how many lovely Scotsmen served with you?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 8, 2016)

Well a guy called Russell Denny turned up to our 30 year reunion a couple of weeks ago, he is a 5ft 3" Scotsman from a little place just outside Glasgow (begins with W I think), the first thing I said to him after 30 years was that he was still the three S's, Scottish, small & scruffy, he replied that he couldn't do much about the first 2, I commented that he had done little about the 3rd either.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 8, 2016)

You Know When the Scottish mafia don't like you
You Come home to find a Headless haggis on your Pillow  ( and an Invoice )


----------



## qubit (Sep 8, 2016)

RCoon said:


> I think I've finally had it with my 295x2. I haven't sat down and played a proper AAA game in an age and most of what I play doesn't need the power to run on 4K anyway.
> 
> Had a few friends over and tried to do some Steam streaming (I hadn't tried this since I switched to AMD). *What a total arse it was. AMD's encode method is diabolically awul, crushes the colours and can't nail down a sensible refresh rate.* At this stage I'm tempted to sell and keep myself ticking over with a nice custom 1060 and have done with it.


Yup, go nvidia, you won't regret it. Loving my new 1080.  Try to get at least a 1070 though if you can.


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 8, 2016)

RCoon said:


> I think I've finally had it with my 295x2. I haven't sat down and played a proper AAA game in an age and most of what I play doesn't need the power to run on 4K anyway.
> 
> Had a few friends over and tried to do some Steam streaming (I hadn't tried this since I switched to AMD). What a total arse it was. AMD's encode method is diabolically awul, crushes the colours and can't nail down a sensible refresh rate. At this stage I'm tempted to sell and keep myself ticking over with a nice custom 1060 and have done with it.



Virtually nothing to lose with a 1070. Try to beat me to it with the 1080, or join me on the 1070 in 2 weeks' time 





Plus, if 295X2 is diabolical then 1060 is going to unholy beyond 1080p. And perhaps with a Pascal card you can scale it down to 1440p instead of 1080p.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 8, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> Well a guy called Russell Denny turned up to our 30 year reunion a couple of weeks ago, he is a 5ft 3" Scotsman from a little place just outside Glasgow (begins with W I think), the first thing I said to him after 30 years was that he was still the three S's, Scottish, small & scruffy, he replied that he couldn't do much about the first 2, I commented that he had done little about the 3rd either.



Is this him?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 8, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Is this him?


No mine is shorter and uglier, probably less intelligent too.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 8, 2016)

Trust my mum to scratch my monitor twice in a row while cleaning my room today -_- damn scratches are noticeable aswell.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 8, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Trust my mum to scratch my monitor twice in a row while cleaning my room today -_- damn scratches are noticeable aswell.



Kung fu her ass! but beware of her feather duster


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 8, 2016)

An English man, Scottish man and Irish man having a conversation about their daughters. .


English man. I went in my daughters bedroom today, when she was out and there are empty bottles of beer everywhere, under her bed, in her bed, and all over the floor .I didn't even know she drank beer...

Well said the Scottish man in my daughters bed room I found empty cigarette packages, and cigarettes under her bed, in her bed,and all over the floor and I didn't even know she smoked...

Thats nothing said the Irish man I went in my daughters bedroom when she was out and found condoms in her bed, under her bed, and all over the floor and I didn't even know she had a penis.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 9, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> Plus, if 295X2 is diabolical then 1060 is going to unholy beyond 1080p. And perhaps with a Pascal card you can scale it down to 1440p instead of 1080p.



Thing is half the time the 295x2's crossfire doesn't actually do anything, and a 1060 has vastly more power than a slightly gimped 290X core. Crossfire is a bit of a pain, and Steam Streaming is just bad with AMD and that's what I do most of these days. The games I play include Killing Floor 2 and WoW these days, hardly get to play many other games since my partner has a 2 year old which takes up most of my attention.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 9, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Thing is half the time the 295x2's crossfire doesn't actually do anything, and a 1060 has vastly more power than a slightly gimped 290X core. Crossfire is a bit of a pain, and Steam Streaming is just bad with AMD and that's what I do most of these days. The games I play include Killing Floor 2 and WoW these days, hardly get to play many other games since my partner has a 2 year old which takes up most of my attention.


It depends on the deal as well though unless of course you are concerned about power, I paid less for my 290x than a 1060 6gb and it chugs along at 1150mhz which in most things is faster than an overclocked 970, it makes sense to get the newer stuff but for me, only if what I have is not enough anymore for what I need, I certainly don't see a single shred of value going for either a 480 or 1060, maybe 1070 to see visible improvement.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> It depends on the deal as well though unless of course you are concerned about power, I paid less for my 290x than a 1060 6gb and it chugs along at 1150mhz which in most things is faster than an overclocked 970, it makes sense to get the newer stuff but for me, only if what I have is not enough anymore for what I need, I certainly don't see a single shred of value going for either a 480 or 1060, maybe 1070 to see visible improvement.



If i had the money to upgrade you could of had one of my 970s


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 9, 2016)

Why, they are slow


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> Why, they are slow




So are you in your old age.... Some would say rather Tatty


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 9, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> So are you in your old age.... Some would say rather Tatty


But but but ....... your 970's aren't 56 years old............  So what's their excuse?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> But but but ....... your 970's aren't 56 years old............  So what's their excuse?



1070'esk performance!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 9, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 1070'esk performance!


I'll take one if one gives you that kind of performance!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> I'll take one if one gives you that kind of performance!




In sli i meant


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 10, 2016)

*Rio 2016 Paralympics*

GB second in Table   sounds Familiar


----------



## HUSKIE (Sep 10, 2016)

just drop by here..........


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 13, 2016)

Still second in Rio 
2

*
Great Britain & N. IrelandGB* 28 Gold 16 silver 19 Bronze 63 total 63


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 16, 2016)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/paralymp...rn-ireland#great-britain-and-northern-ireland

been some Change in numbers main thing GB still 2nd in medals list


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 16, 2016)

Hurray for nuclear power plant.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 16, 2016)

Bloody right..........and 3 cheers for all the well paid construction work.



Edit.

on the Welsh news last night they were speculating how the drain of construction workers from Wales to Hinckley would put a delay on some big civil engineering projects here.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 16, 2016)

Can't wait to hear about nuclear fallout*insert fallout music here*


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 16, 2016)

Can't wait for the power bills to go up to meet the assured income for EDF per unit of energy.  Yes to Nuclear but not deals that do not benefit the UK consumer.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 16, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Can't wait for the power bills to go up to meet the assured income for EDF per unit of energy.  Yes to Nuclear but not deals that do not benefit the UK consumer.



I can't help but feel the government walked into a deal that doesn't really benefit anyone but the people making the demand. Nuclear shouldn't cost as much as this. The ongoing costs are always a factor, but the reality is this is going to be late and overbudget, and the cost is already astronomical.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 16, 2016)

RCoon said:


> I can't help but feel the government walked into a deal that doesn't really benefit anyone but the people making the demand. Nuclear shouldn't cost as much as this. The ongoing costs are always a factor, but the reality is this is going to be late and overbudget, and the cost is already astronomical.



Yup.  And the funny thing is, battery storage solutions for green power is starting to gain traction so the intermittent nature of wind/solar will be less and less of an issue in the next few decades.  Wind and solar will be viable but unfortunately, the previous labour govt did nothing to look to the long term of the power industry and the current govt has abolished many green schemes and reneged on carbon capture projects.

Hurray for short term thinking.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 16, 2016)

Short term thinking and wasting money is what the UK govt is good at,we've been good at it for years now.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 16, 2016)

They can waste their money but if they waste mine I will be wasting them, so let me guess, in 10 years time some services will no longer be available on the NHS because their is not the funding to sustain them, mainly because the government is subsidising the Chinese and French by charging over double the existing rate per unit, excellent choice of partners, lets rip of our people in order to line the pockets of others.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 16, 2016)

3 cheers for the Chinese spying on you while you sleep


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 16, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 3 cheers for the Chinese spying on you while you sleep


I don't sleep.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 16, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 3 cheers for the Chinese spying on you while you sleep



I could be wrong but I'd feel more comfortable being looked after by a Chinese cultural ethic than a Western one.  We generally think the West is free and wonderful but by God it is nothing of the sort.  Democracy is not a thing to love or cherish - your freedom to vote is simply that, a choice of party.  That party is not at your beck and call and that party is not there to serve your interests.  We can lambast Chinese political rights and human abuses all day long but the West (US, UK and France in particular) have a strange slant on human rights.  They seem to stop roughly at being white.  Usually male and also wealthy.  If you're not white, not male and poor - you are fucked.  That is our culture.  It doesn't care.

Democracy broke down a long time ago and since then we've been trudging along to pop, soaps and reality TV, buying things people sell to us that we don't need and eating shit we really ought not too.  I appreciate Tatty fought for our Government but in reality the last 'just' war was probably WW2.  After that it was America's Grand Area plan all the way to present day.  Almost every conflict since WW2 has US grubby paws all over it unless it had no 'financial' or vested interest in the outcome.  It doesn't matter who was killing who - it matters who is killing US interests.  That is our world today.  So that is why we're fed anti-Chinese propaganda from our news service, that is why we're told half truths about what China does.  We're still selling weaponry to Saudi who are still sponsoring anti Shia Terrorism and bombing civilians in Yemen.

I'm not a patriot and I'm not a consipracy theorist.  It just seems so overly apparent to me that our 'free' world was never really free and regardless, we walked past that line a long time ago.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 16, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> I don't sleep.



Thats because they've already stolen it, first they steal your sleeps then they'll go for military secrets....right after they cut the power and have their own forces invade under the cover of darkness just like most special operations did in WW2. As a former officer of the British  army, your skills maybe needed to form a resistance movement to free Britain. But.... 


First we free ourselves from the EU.  China will be next. Viva le revolution ~


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 16, 2016)

There is no revolution, only suffering on behalf of an ill informed cause


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 16, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> There is no revolution, only suffering on behalf of an ill informed cause



Save that for when the British are serving under Chinese rule lol. It could happen one day


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 16, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Save that for when the British are serving under Chinese rule lol. It could happen one day



Over My Your Dead Bobytrapped Body!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 16, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Over My Your Dead Bobytrapped Body!!!



Thats a Vietnamese tactic btw


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 16, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Thats a Vietnamese tactic btw


Actually Cambodian


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 16, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> Actually Cambodian



And this is why Le Resistance needs you Tatty, your experience is valuable!

I think the Japanese used to booby trap bodies back in WW2 as well so it seems to be a widely used tactic.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 16, 2016)

In Anticipation of this Chinese invasion ( and does not the Chinese mobilize most of its Troops by bicycle )
Can we practice Tactics  with you.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 16, 2016)

£400 a day and I am yours, that's a clubhouse discount, normally would be £500, £750 for our good Scottish friends, they want independence so that's my international rate


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 16, 2016)

been doing some Youtube research


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 16, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> In Anticipation of this Chinese invasion ( and does not the Chinese mobilize most of its Troops by bicycle )
> Can we practice Tactics  with you.



Nah, we are so over that. We are the kings of technology so expect bicycles with *"fricking lasers" 


*


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 18, 2016)

International Bognor Birdman 2016


the fun starts at 2.20..........the BBC attempt is stupendous


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 19, 2016)

Well we did it again 2nd in the Olympic medal table this time in the 
Paralympics 2016

64 Gold medals 39 silver medals and 44 Bronze   for a Grand Total of 147 Medals
Congratulations Team GB and all the Medal Winners


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2016)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-37417898

why do "too many cooks, spoil the broth" come to mind when i see this article about Syria. Its like watching 4 or 5 of your friends play fighting and wading in to join the fight while their right in the heat of it and totally not expecting to get punched on the face and knocked the fuck out... Of course everyone's gonna deny hitting you when you wake up.

It could be Syria retaliating when they blocked the convoy carrying aid and other supplies saying it wasn't safe and they went ahead with it anyway (or at least i think they did)  
The problem now is that aid convoy has been used as a tool to either end the ceasefire or increase tensions between the US & Russia who brokered the deal on the ceasefire. Everyone is pointing fingers at each other but only one party is the guilty one.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 20, 2016)

Syrian Army declared ceasefire over before the air strike. Also, we bombed the Syrian Forces during the ceasefire.
It's all one monumental cluster fuck with no end in sight.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 20, 2016)

The world needs to create another Liberia.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The world needs to create another Liberia.



Or maybe the world didnt need people messing with things that didnt need messing with in the first place... As one person either on this forum or somewhere else put it... cameron pretty much opened up 'pandora's box' by doing it. Blair started the ball rolling but we slowly but surely managed to bring the heat down on that a few levels... Terrorism was still happening. but nowhere near on the same level as they are right now. Even the Taliban are fighting Daesh! the West and the Taliban were never going to see eye to eye but I believe that we had some level of co-operation with them where we could both eventually come to live at peace. Then comes Cameron and obama and destroy whatever stability the middle east had and now random terrorist attacks are happening almost all over the globe.

Like some people have said before... You'd think we'd learnt our lesson from the Invasion of IraQ but we have learnt nothing. It is not the UK's job to play 'world police' and we have to stop this. On a side note -- any military action that the UK takes part in is usually heavily debated in parliament before and action is taken so lessons have been learnt somewhat.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 20, 2016)

You sound surprised that we have been lied to by politicians.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> You sound surprised that we have been lied to by politicians.



or maybe its you that is lying to yourself to make you think that the politicians are lying to you


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 20, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> or maybe its you that is lying to yourself to make you think that the politicians are lying to you



So its all my fault?.....

I usually try and blame @qubit


----------



## qubit (Sep 20, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> So its all my fault?.....
> 
> I usually try and blame @qubit


Oh yeah, that's always the safe option. I would too.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 20, 2016)

Well on different topic..any of you oldies going to re-watch Akira in cinema tomorrow? I'm struggling to find someone in my locals to watch it with me in cinema even though i have it on blu-ray,i would still like to give it a watch at the big screen.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 20, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> I'm struggling to find someone in my locals to watch it with me in cinema



Smirk   they are probably doing things with Girls>>>>>>>>> Probably Naughty things


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well on different topic..any of you oldies going to re-watch Akira in cinema tomorrow? I'm struggling to find someone in my locals to watch it with me in cinema even though i have it on blu-ray,i would still like to give it a watch at the big screen.



what happened to taking your girlfriend? Is she too ghetto to watch japanese animated movies?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2016)

And from our earlier talking about living under Chinese rule -- British Honey Bee's will be the first to be assimilated -- from China, with love. Its only the beginning Tatty  First we take your honey, then we build you a nuclear power plant. then we steals your data's


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 20, 2016)

Seeds of Envy were given to the Chinese Free with Opium years ago
The chinese became addicted to Both
They Could Grow their own Opium
BUT THEY COULD DO NOTHING ABOUT THE ENVY ONLY IMPORT MORE


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Seeds of Envy were given to the Chinese Free with Opium years ago
> The chinese became addicted to Both
> They Could Grow their own Opium
> BUT THEY COULD DO NOTHING ABOUT THE ENVY ONLY IMPORT MORE



Speaking of opium, Ive been told that many many many moons ago that my family used to own a fair amount of land in Hong Kong -- They were farmers & fishermen and used the land for agriculture as well as fish farms. Sadly My great great great great great great (great great great great great great...) grandpappy was a bit of a gambler and opium addict and lost most of the land through debts... We still have land, but its not enough to grow anything on and most of it has had property built on it


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 20, 2016)

I knew we were bad but i didnt realize what a huge cartel  GBDRUGSRUS was, and for how long

from wiki

Imports of opium into China stood at 200 chests annually in 1729,[1] when the first anti-opium edict was promulgated.[2][3]and by the time Chinese authorities reissued the prohibition in starker terms in 1799,[4] the figure had leaped; 4,500 chests were imported in the year 1800.[1] The decade of the 1830s witnessed a rapid rise in opium trade,[5] and by 1838, just before the First Opium War, it had climbed to 40,000 chests.[5]The rise continued on after the Treaty of Nanking (1842) that concluded the war. By 1858 annual imports had risen to 70,000 chests (4,480 long tons (4,550 t)), approximately equivalent to global production of opium for the decade surrounding the year 2000.[6]


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 20, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> what a huge cartel GBDRUGSRUS was,


Could not have built the British Empire with out Drugs !!!
Biggest importer/grower and user of HEMP (Cannabis) for 400 years  
HM Royal Navy
what do you think all those Sails / Ropes /and cordage was made from  
Answer HEMP ( Cannabis )


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 20, 2016)

Hemp is different to cannabis, they are distinct strains with unique biochemical compositions.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 20, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Hemp is different to cannabis,



hemp is the male plant cannabis is the Female plant
Police will bust you for growing both/either unless you have a license

""Quote from wilki""

*Hemp* or *industrial hemp* (from Old English _hænep_),[1] typically found in the northern hemisphere, is a variety of the _Cannabis sativa_ plant species that is grown specifically for the industrial uses of its derived products.[2] It is one of the fastest growing plants[3] and was one of the first plants to be spun into usable fiber 10,000 years ago.[4] It can be refined into a variety of commercial items including paper, textiles, clothing, biodegradable plastics, paint, insulation, biofuel, food, and animal feed.[5]

Although cannabis as a drug and industrial hemp are both members of the species _Cannabis sativa_ and contain the psychoactive component tetrahydrocannabinol (THC), they are distinct strains with unique biochemical compositions and uses


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 20, 2016)

Industrial Hemp (iHemp) is made up of varieties of “Cannabis Sativa” that contain less than 0.3% Tetrahydrocannabinol (THC). It is an annual broadleaf plant with a taproot and is capable of very rapid growth under ideal growing conditions. The female flowers and seeds are indeterminate, meaning that there are both ripe and immature seeds on the same plants at the time of grain harvest.

http://www.hemp-technologies.com/page83/page83.html


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 20, 2016)

Royal Navy used to execute Mutineers and convicted Felons 
with the BRIDPORT DAGGER ( Navel slang for the Hangmans noose  Suspended from the Yard Arm ).
Bridport in Dorset was once one of the Royal Navy's Rope making Factory towns and many a Farm in Dorset Grew Hemp for the Royal Navy

"That Slow Thick Dorset Farm Yokel was Probably Stonned out of his Mind"
that's my excuse now where is me home grown wacky Backkie


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 21, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Smirk   they are probably doing things with Girls>>>>>>>>> Probably Naughty things





FreedomEclipse said:


> what happened to taking your girlfriend? Is she too ghetto to watch japanese animated movies?


The GF isn't into anime so she has no interest in watching a bad ass legendary japanese animated old school movie.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 21, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> First we take your honey, then we build you a nuclear power plant. then we steals your data's


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 21, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> The GF isn't into anime so she has no interest in watching a bad ass legendary japanese animated old school movie.



Just tell her theres brad pitt in it -- problem solved


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 21, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just tell her theres brad pitt in it -- problem solved



You recomend that ?   well i suppose he's on the Market looking for new Tail now that he is divorcing Lara Croft


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 21, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> You recomend that ?   well i suppose he's on the Market looking for new Tail now that he is divorcing Lara Croft




Of course. Bitches love a little brad pitt


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 21, 2016)

She has no interest in any male celebrities so your plan doesn't work there mate lol. Oh wells..i'll just play Witcher 2 tonight instead of going out into a crazy zone of a cinema car park when people will be using their meerkat 2 for 1 tickets. Did it on Tuesday for Suicide squad and that was horrible,very rarely do i go into a cinema packed filled with people and never experience car park so packed before.
Another note the Northampton Cobblers Football club is also facing Manchester United too..so the roads going to be insane lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 21, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> She has no interest in any male celebrities so your plan doesn't work there mate lol.




If she doesnt know where Will Smith spent most of his days, shes too young for you bro.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 22, 2016)

This starts today  @Big-Bear is there and has promised me some pics and a goodie bag.

*EGX 2016 *

*https://www.egx.net/egx*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> This starts today  @Big-Bear is there and has promised me some pics and a goodie bag.
> 
> *EGX 2016 *
> 
> *https://www.egx.net/egx*



Who is this bear you speak of?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 22, 2016)

hes the guy who wanted one of your 970's.....an avid Skyrim and anime fan.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> hes the guy who wanted one of your 970's.....an avid Skyrim and anime fan.




Ahhh so thats who he is


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 22, 2016)

He is a close (100m away) neighbour and i helped him build his pc.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 22, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If she doesnt know where Will Smith spent most of his days, shes too young for you bro.


She knows more actors than i do lol but she has no interest or follow any of the BS from any celebrities with few exceptions.
Anyone going to EGX this weekend then? I was going this Sunday with the GF but i already booked tickets to go to another car event at Silverstone on the Sunday.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 22, 2016)

go to 10.26 on bbc news channel and they have a report done by a Welsh guy

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/live/bbcnews


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 25, 2016)

Speed with Guy Martin. Channel 4 Sun 25 Sep, 7.30pm

https://guymartinracing.co.uk/speed-guy-martin-channel-4-sun-25-sep-7-30pm/


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 29, 2016)

Sapphire RX 480x Nitro 4GB new for £195 or a used 290x for £150, I don't care about power consumption, in fact the Nitro has an 8pin pcie connector and is rated at 225w so not that much difference in power but may help the Nitro in OC'ing vs 6pin 480's.... thoughts?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 29, 2016)

Well all I can say is if the £45 difference is important to you, you should not be disappointed in the 290X, I certainly aren't, my instinct says go with the 480X but in real performance terms, outside of the odd DX12 title there is little in it.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 29, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> Well all I can say is if the £45 difference is important to you, you should not be disappointed in the 290X, I certainly aren't, my instinct says go with the 480X but in real performance terms, outside of the odd DX12 title there is little in it.



Right at this moment in time £150 is easier to swallow than £200 I could wait another month until I have a full month pay instead of 2 weeks due to just going back into work after a couple of months but I'm impatient and well I think Christmas is going to eat all my money up for the next 3 paydays after tomorrow...

From the original TPU review of the 480 8GB at 1080p there's 4% in it in favour of the 480 8GB however they're practically equal above 1080p (the 290x edges it..) even though the 290x has 4GB less vRAM....

But I obviously don't get the peace of mind that a warranty can offer with the 480......


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 29, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Sapphire RX 480x Nitro 4GB new for £195 or a used 290x for £150, I don't care about power consumption, in fact the Nitro has an 8pin pcie connector and is rated at 225w so not that much difference in power but may help the Nitro in OC'ing vs 6pin 480's.... thoughts?



Do aesthetics matter to you? The Nitro+ seems very nicely built with a (presumably) metal cooler and nice as always backplate. Sapphire uses good fans too.

I think performance wise you shouldn't be expecting any major surprises from the 480, but my gut tells me that used Hawaii-based cards can be dubious since "used" can be "used" for mining too and that takes a major toll on every part of the card from GPU core to fans. From the price tag I'm assuming the 290X is only lightly used?

Along with lower power consumption comes less heat to dissipate and a more relaxed fan profile (especially with that nice Nitro cooler).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 30, 2016)

Take the room warmer saves money on the old heating bill this winter


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 30, 2016)

The 4GB will matter less at 1080P, which model of 290X are you considering, I only ask because my VapourX never goes above 70C on the most heavy of loads and I can push 1.25V through it and get 1150mhz at those temps, if you were talking either a reference 290X or even an aftermarket model that does not have a great cooler I def would hit the 480.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 1, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> The 4GB will matter less at 1080P, which model of 290X are you considering, I only ask because my VapourX never goes above 70C on the most heavy of loads and I can push 1.25V through it and get 1150mhz at those temps, if you were talking either a reference 290X or even an aftermarket model that does not have a great cooler I def would hit the 480.



Cheers for the reply guys I bought a MSI R9 290x gaming, the same one as the review below, I figured it's the same performance as the 480 give or take but I saved a bit of cash and the power doesn't bother me tbh, just be nice to stop using this darn igp I've been running for months 

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/R9_290X_Gaming/


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 1, 2016)

Looks a nice card, you won't be disappointed, I am just about to do some system upgrades but I am actually keeping the 290X, not because I have to but because for the couple of games I play it strolls them.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 1, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> Looks a nice card, you won't be disappointed, I am just about to do some system upgrades but I am actually keeping the 290X, not because I have to but because for the couple of games I play it strolls them.



Are you going to be selling anything? 

Looking forward to getting the 290x as I had a 290 before this and really like the high end 290/390 cards despite them being power hungry b*****ds


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 2, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Are you going to be selling anything?
> 
> Looking forward to getting the 290x as I had a 290 before this and really like the high end 290/390 cards despite them being power hungry b*****ds


Eventually, I like to get the new stuff installed and working first but at some point CPU, Board and Ram will go, I am off to Florida with the family in a few days, I may buy my new kit (6600K, MSI Krait Z170 and DDR4) at best buy out there as I can get what I want for less dollars than it costs in £'s over here.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 2, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> Eventually, I like to get the new stuff installed and working first but at some point CPU, Board and Ram will go, I am off to Florida with the family in a few days, I may buy my new kit (6600K, MSI Krait Z170 and DDR4) at best buy out there as I can get what I want for less dollars than it costs in £'s over here.



one word... *WARRANTY
*
Also - WHile youre out there let me know if you can find a good deal on a 1080.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 2, 2016)

You can register warranty for the CPU directly with Intel if I take out the overclocking thingy, the rest is not a vast problem for me, I know the RAM I am getting is compatible as a friend has the krait board and same RAM as I will be getting (Corsair Dominators @ 3200Mhz, faulty parts...... well I like risk!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 2, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> You can register warranty for the CPU directly with Intel if I take out the overclocking thingy, the rest is not a vast problem for me, I know the RAM I am getting is compatible as a friend has the krait board and same RAM as I will be getting (Corsair Dominators @ 3200Mhz, faulty parts...... well I like risk!



Yeah... and when something goes wrong and which ever manufacturer tells you to return your defective hardware back to your retailer for RMA.... (Hello Sapphire....) thats gonna be a serious shipping bill.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 2, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah... and when something goes wrong and which ever manufacturer tells you to return your defective hardware back to your retailer for RMA.... (Hello Sapphire....) thats gonna be a serious shipping bill.


Well I won't send them back, as I said the CPU is covered direct to Intel, 1 for 1 replacement direct, the rest I will take pot luck with.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 5, 2016)

Not a happy bunny, 290x turned up like this today, bent bracket and looks like warped pcb even though it's got a back plate on, haven't had time to install as I'm going to a funeral and having to drive to Manchester and bk for it today so won't be able to install it until tonight


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 5, 2016)

FFS

thats had one hell of a whack


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 5, 2016)

Yup, dick head sent it in a couple of antistatic bags and bubble wrap....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 5, 2016)

bent as a banana, if you bought that off ebay. Providing the seller never said anything about the damage/warping or showed it on any of the pics -- you're well within your right to demand some of your money back imo.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 5, 2016)

Just get all your money back. I bet the vendor wont even want it returned.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 5, 2016)

Good god, it's been nearly 6 weeks since I actually played a game on my PC. Been too sidetracked with a two year old and playing M:TG with friends. The weird thing is I don't feel all that bothered about a 600-700 strong game library sat there doing nothing. Am I officially _that_ age now?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 5, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Good god, it's been nearly 6 weeks since I actually played a game on my PC. Been too sidetracked with a two year old and playing M:TG with friends. The weird thing is I don't feel all that bothered about a 600-700 strong game library sat there doing nothing. Am I officially _that_ age now?


Yes, I play only one game and am fulfilled  (and I have been playing it for 6 years).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 5, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> Yes, I play only one game and am fulfilled  (and I have been playing it for 6 years).



I wouldnt call _'old age' _a game Tatty 




Yes, I am a cheeky inglorious bastard!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 5, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I wouldnt call _'old age' _a game Tatty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No but World of Tanks is


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 5, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> No but World of Tanks is



No world of warships?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 5, 2016)

Naaaa the Navy are lightweights.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 7, 2016)

Got the minerals and threw the 295x2 on ebay. Suddenly feel free of terror.

Anybody recommend a nice CPU tower cooler?


----------



## Disco5 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hello, I am Disco5.
Live near the M25 the best road in the UK*
Land Rover fan and Owner.
Pay Tax & NI, but do think its to high.
Likes: Walking, Chilling Out and all things flying.
Dislikes: People who hurt animals.

Can I join the list??




*Ok that was a lie!!


----------



## RCoon (Oct 7, 2016)

Disco5 said:


> Hello, I am Disco5.
> Live near the M25 the best road in the UK*
> Land Rover fan and Owner.
> Pay Tax & NI, but do think its to high.
> ...



Welcome! That intro looks like something from a Plenty of Fish profile.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 7, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Got the minerals and threw the 295x2 on ebay. Suddenly feel free of terror.
> 
> Anybody recommend a nice CPU tower cooler?



92mm: NH-D9L, room for three fans if you wanted, is essentially mini D15

120mm: NH-U12S

Balls to the wall: NH-D15

@Disco5 Welcome! and welcome to TPU


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 7, 2016)

Disco5 said:


> Hello, I am Disco5.
> Live near the M25 the best road in the UK*
> Land Rover fan and Owner.
> Pay Tax & NI, but do think its to high.
> ...




Hi,

sounds like you will fit in well......


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Hi,
> 
> sounds like you will fit in well......


Disagree, he sounds sensible.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 7, 2016)

Inner or outer m25? Because if you're an outer then we might have to place an embargo and blockade it till you can tell us where your nearest pub is

::edit::

Oh wait... Most of you are from outside the M25... Shit ;p


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 7, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Oh wait... Most of you are from outside the M25... Shit ;p


Thersa May wants to build a Calais style security fence around the M25   to keep in all those people !!! passport control at watford gap and Camberly service's


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 7, 2016)

Noone likes London anyway,its a right sh*t hole filled with stabbers,low life thugs and crazy bus drivers and crazy drivers in general.


----------



## Disco5 (Oct 7, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Noone likes London anyway,its a right sh*t hole filled with stabbers,low life thugs and crazy bus drivers and crazy drivers in general.


In Corby if your low life do you not big it up and say your in Northampton, to sound posh like?


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 7, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> filled with stabbers,low life thugs and crazy bus drivers and crazy drivers in general.



 and @FreedomEclipse


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 7, 2016)

Disco5 said:


> In Corby if your low life do you not big it up and say your in Northampton, to sound posh like?



Northampton is a sh*thole too and corby is the worst town within the Northamptonshire county lol, the only thing Northampton got going for is the good old Carlsburg factory and shoe factory.


----------



## Disco5 (Oct 7, 2016)

And the M1 for a quick getaway.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 7, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> corby is the worst town within the Northamptonshire county



"Hoots man"  Corby known widely as   Little.... Scotland  ( they even have their own highland Games ) 
The Chip Shops Sell Fried Mars Bars  ( Friends have Family there "and i have Been there" )
I Survived and managed to escape back to Civilization


----------



## Disco5 (Oct 7, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> Disagree, he sounds sensible.


Blimey, that's a bit strong, you hardly know me!!
But in work, yes and surfing the net, of course!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 7, 2016)

Completely forgot about that we have at least million ways to get onto the M1 lol and Yes corby is little Scotland which is cool and all..however the roads and housing estate is awful..the best part is the new dual carriage way they have which unknown for some reason the traffic and road safety council are not aware there is no speed cameras present or anything and people would just go speed demon on the road.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2016)

Disco5 said:


> Blimey, that's a bit strong, you hardly know me!!
> But in work, yes and surfing the net, of course!


I know much more than you could possibly imagine


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 7, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> I know much more than you could possibly imagine




Where's your Ferrari,  Mr Magnum P.I


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 7, 2016)

"The name is One..........Tatty One"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 7, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Noone likes London anyway,its a right sh*t hole filled with stabbers,low life thugs and crazy bus drivers and crazy drivers in general.




Youre one to talk mr boy racer at least we got all the essex lads who do the job properly. You cheap hack


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 7, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Youre one to talk mr boy racer at least we got all the essex lads who do the job properly. You cheap hack


Course im cheap,we asians are always looking for bargain deals.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 7, 2016)

So I have cleaned my PC out and redone my wiring as best I could tonight to compensate for this bloody 290x which I bought as it's hitting 94c in Steam VR and Heaven benches so it was throttling as low as 850 on the core, not f&cking happy at all, next up is the thermal compound but I haven't got any lying about and there are no shops close by to grab some so that will have to wait, anyway, here's my cleaned up rig with my lego GPU strut which works really well, I don't have a before pic  but that's pretty much the best I can do with the length of my PSU cables. 

I'm pretty pleased with the cable management, just need to grab a few more 120mm fans (I only have 1x120mm intake and 1x120mm exhaust) and some half decent TIM and I think I'll hold off doing anything else to this rig and wait for Zen and 490 (praying to the HW gods both are shit hot ((performance not heat ))


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 8, 2016)

Today a courier stopped by my work place with two of these....






When he came back I said to him "did you know that each of these boxes are worth £3000 each????" lol I said we split it 50/50 he takes one box and i'll take the other and he just says they both fell out of his van when his van went over a big bump in the road.

I honestly thought i was looking at two flat panel monitors at first... They weren't destined for us sadly.


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 8, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Welcome! That intro looks like something from a Plenty of Fish profile.


I'm not going to ask how you know


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 8, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> So I have cleaned my PC out and redone my wiring as best I could tonight to compensate for this bloody 290x which I bought as it's hitting 94c in Steam VR and Heaven benches so it was throttling as low as 850 on the core, not f&cking happy at all, next up is the thermal compound but I haven't got any lying about and there are no shops close by to grab some so that will have to wait, anyway, here's my cleaned up rig with my lego GPU strut which works really well, I don't have a before pic  but that's pretty much the best I can do with the length of my PSU cables.
> 
> I'm pretty pleased with the cable management, just need to grab a few more 120mm fans (I only have 1x120mm intake and 1x120mm exhaust) and some half decent TIM and I think I'll hold off doing anything else to this rig and wait for Zen and 490 (praying to the HW gods both are shit hot ((performance not heat ))




i have some black Lego if you want it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 8, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i have some black Lego if you want it.




I dont think you'll be able to Lego of them


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 10, 2016)

What do people prefer to test cpu oc with these days? Is ibt generally not recommended like furmark?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 10, 2016)

Ibt or prime95


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 10, 2016)

I use CPUZ bench and then the CPUZ stress test with HWMonitor running. 

Then game.


----------



## Grings (Oct 11, 2016)

I found realbench to be pretty good, it could crash a pc i was working on for a friend which was crashing in witcher3 and gta5 occasionally but could run prime and cpuz stress without issue.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 11, 2016)

I use only OCCT for CPU stress testing. OCCT provides accurate 100% load temperatures after a while without destroying my Haswell CPU like Prime95 does.

It also automatically outputs some pretty helpful log graphs.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 11, 2016)

Hmmm 1080 now or wait for a Ti?


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 11, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hmmm 1080 now or wait for a Ti?



Wait for ti.

It has to push the price of the 1080 down as well.  Unless Vega is really late or really disappointing.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 11, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Wait for ti.
> 
> It has to push the price of the 1080 down as well.  Unless Vega is really late or really disappointing.



Only issue with waiting for the Ti is if its going to cost £800+ absolute no no.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 12, 2016)

Sometimes i wish the other half makes her mind up whether she wants a budget gaming PC or not,shes really interested in playing Witcher 1 and 2 now after playing 3. But only way she can play them is by using my PC which is only weekends. Now she has Rise of tomb raider on PS4 and possibly Dragon quest builder on Vita she probably change her mind..Damn females are so indecisive still.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 12, 2016)

Scotch, the story of Whisky.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b07z8644/scotch-the-story-of-whisky-episode-1


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 12, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Sometimes i wish the other half makes her mind up whether she wants a budget gaming PC or not,shes really interested in playing Witcher 1 and 2 now after playing 3. But only way she can play them is by using my PC which is only weekends. Now she has Rise of tomb raider on PS4 and possibly Dragon quest builder on Vita she probably change her mind..Damn females are so indecisive still.



Just thow a loaf of hovis and a pack of ham at her, Im sure she'll make up her mind pretty quick


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 13, 2016)

I guess the time has come. We were stronger together but goodbye Scotland,  and fair thee well


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 13, 2016)

oops they ( the fisheee one's lied ).

Indyref2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Job Vacency for a Failed US Presidential Candadate
"Wanted Wall Builder/Renovator"


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 13, 2016)

£s dropping,tesco having a online catalogue disaster with brands,People mad with brexit still,nuclear power plant being built. What else is new?


----------



## RCoon (Oct 13, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> £s dropping,tesco having a online catalogue disaster with brands,People mad with brexit still,nuclear power plant being built. What else is new?



I'm on the brink of emotional instability and evidence is swiftly indicating early onset Parkinsons.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 13, 2016)

RCoon said:


> I'm on the brink of emotional instability and evidence is swiftly indicating early onset Parkinsons.




Ay. We'll have our own Michael J.  Fox


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 13, 2016)

RCoon said:


> I'm on the brink of emotional instability



I'm more or less the same + throw in some extremeish Stress, tiredness more Stress 
Currently Smelling of " NOT MY SHIT "

But just had Delivered a Samsung 250GB 750 Evo SSD ( used ).
  ah well As the RPA Say we Can Gold plate and Polish a Turd and the Muglu-Nation will queue to Buy it


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 13, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> I'm more or less the same + throw in some extremeish Stress, tiredness more Stress
> Currently Smelling of " NOT MY SHIT "
> 
> But just had Delivered a Samsung 250GB 750 Evo SSD ( used ).
> ah well As the RPA Say we Can Gold plate and Polish a Turd and the Muglu-Nation will queue to Buy it



aye well lucky you, hope that ssd delivers

my 500gb 850 evo died and after a week of waiting samsung rma finally told me that they couldnt do f-all about it cuz it's a north american model, basically told me i need to fuck off back to canada or ship it back IT IS THE EXACT SAME SSD YOU BIMBO 

here i was convincing myself that heft aluminum SSDs like my SSD 530 held no durability advantage over cheap, lightweight plastic SSDs like the 850......not to mention that my intel SSD is 3 years old and been thru everything the 850 has with nary a scratch (as opposed to the 850 EVO that had a corner physically fall off the sata power connector...

thus goes pt. 2 of flipping the bird to samsung, bought an *ACTUALLY ALUMINUM* MX300 to replace it. its my 2nd crucial drive (first was MX100, still going, mighty satisfied) and third one with IMFT NAND; feels good to be back after the short lived adventure with samsung


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 19, 2016)

Update regarding the 290x I bought, the seller is out of the country for the next 2 months and has refunded me £120 and I get to keep the 290x, so all in all it cost me £40, I can live with that. Still need to take the cooler off and apply some AS4 or something as it's hitting 90c in heaven/teamVR.....

Appreciate the suggestions for the CPU stress testing just going to have to deal with the fact that my motherboard was one of the low end z77 and can't deal with pushing my 3570k past 4.3ghz stable no matter what I do


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 19, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Update regarding the 290x I bought, the seller is out of the country for the next 2 months and has refunded me £120 and I get to keep the 290x, so all in all it cost me £40, I can live with that. Still need to take the cooler off and apply some AS4 or something as it's hitting 90c in heaven/teamVR.....
> 
> Appreciate the suggestions for the CPU stress testing just going to have to deal with the fact that my motherboard was one of the low end z77 and can't deal with pushing my 3570k past 4.3ghz stable no matter what I do




Would prefer MX-4 instead purely for it being non-conductive. Prolimatech PK-3 is also recommended as i use this on all my hardware these days. Its slightly better than MX-4 and non conductive.  it does costs slightly more though. my 970s idle at 24-27'c and top out at 62'c. my 3930k idles at around 32'c since i fixed the issue with it idling at 52'c previously.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 19, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Would prefer MX-4 instead purely for it being non-conductive. Prolimatech PK-3 is also recommended as i use this on all my hardware these days. Its slightly better than MX-4 and non conductive.  it does costs slightly more though. my 970s idle at 24-27'c and top out at 62'c. my 3930k idles at around 32'c since i fixed the issue with it idling at 52'c previously.


 
Tbf that's what I meant but I haven't bought any thermal paste in a couple of years and am way behind the curve on whats hot or not, pun not intended lol


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 19, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> i fixed the issue with it idling at 52'c previously.




how did you solve it?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 19, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Tbf that's what I meant but I haven't bought any thermal paste in a couple of years and am way behind the curve on whats hot or not, pun not intended lol



Things haven't really changed very much when it comes to thermal paste 

'Grizzly' TIM are quite popular at the moment


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 19, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Tbf that's what I meant but I haven't bought any thermal paste in a couple of years and am way behind the curve on whats hot or not, pun not intended lol



I did have to buy quite a bit of paste in the past two years for putting together various different office PCs and otherwise but as I hadn't built in that kind of volume before I also didn't know what to buy. In the end I settled for NT-H1 and MX-4.

NT-H1 has always been good to me and they could change their slogan to Frank's Redhot and it'd hold true ("I put that sh*t on everything") but it comes in a small tube and I run out rather quickly. Personally I feel it has a big advantage in that it's more viscous than the rest, holds itself together and doesn't just spread goo over the entire heatspreader (harder to clean when it gets onto the edges of CPU/GPU).

MX-4 is nice because it comes in a bigger pack and is generally quite a bit cheaper. I've used MX-4 on my 280X as well as 4790K. But from general use I think MX-4 isn't quite as cool as NT-H1 (but it's only a 2-3 degree difference I think).

I eyeballed the MX-2 but I didn't need that monster-sized syringe in the end for less than 10 PCs.

The liquid metal ones like Grizzly look cool but obviously are going to cost more. Never mind, it's not liquid metal. The flat applicator head is interesting as it seems it could be useful for a big-ass GPU die like Hawaii


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 19, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> how did you solve it?



Changed the ram configuration from 8x4 to 4x8

::EDIT::

On a side note... Anyone wanna buy some 2400Mhz DDR3 ram?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 20, 2016)

So who's got a couple of high CFM 120mm fans and some thermal paste they want to part with (not for free obvs  )


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 20, 2016)

Do NF-F12s count? I've 2 of em.

shit sorry I'm so tired that I'm sufferign from memory loss, I'm still planning on putting tyhem in the bottom of my M1 sorry m8


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 20, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> Do NF-F12s count? I've 2 of em.
> 
> shit sorry I'm so tired that I'm sufferign from memory loss, I'm still planning on putting tyhem in the bottom of my M1 sorry m8



Baaaaaaa  but yea anything along those lines I'm looking for, seen a pair of Corsair SP120 LED (57CFM) on a facebook group for £15 shipped but it was a few days ago and not sure if they're still available (waiting on the guy messaging me bk tonight) plus I'd rather deal with someone on TPU tbh


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 21, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> So who's got a couple of high CFM 120mm fans and some thermal paste they want to part with (not for free obvs  )




I got some 120x35mm gentle typhoons that Rcoon once gave me that i havent put to use yet


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 21, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I got some 120x35mm gentle typhoons that Rcoon once gave me that i havent put to use yet


 
Do you know the model numbers? and are you willing to part with them or are you just trolling me like tobascosauz lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 21, 2016)

I think they were the  3000rpm ones.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 21, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think they were the  3000rpm ones.


 
How much would you be looking for the pair?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 21, 2016)

Just postage. I got them for free so i wont charge for them


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 21, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just postage. I got them for free so i wont charge for them


 
PM incoming!!!!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 21, 2016)

Just trying to access paypal and seems theres a major internet outage and sites such as twitter PayPal, Netflix have been effected, seems to be from a DDOS attack on DYN

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...-paypal-ebay-facebook-instagram-a7374506.html


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 21, 2016)

Must be all the  people playing bf1 taking up all the bandwidth


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 21, 2016)

I've been meaning to get it, think this weekend I'll pull the trigger


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 22, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Just trying to access paypal and seems theres a major internet outage and sites such as twitter PayPal, Netflix have been effected, seems to be from a DDOS attack on DYN
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...-paypal-ebay-facebook-instagram-a7374506.html


Blame is automatically thrown towards China and Russia, couldn't possibly be the NSA or Homeland Security testing security, or Israel security forces, well known for cyber hacks.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 23, 2016)

Replaying COD 4 MW1... completed the single player campaign years ago for some reason I have found it shit hard to get past the TV station part since replaying it, I mean it has literally killed me dozens of times to the point I keep bloody quitting it not knowing what I'm doing wrong... Anyway, just managed to complete it tonight, will be majorly pissed if I crash and it doesn't save, think I'll be deleting it for good if that happens


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 25, 2016)

I need a cooler for my CPU.

Has anyone got anything redundant they can part with for not much money?


Socket 1366 or something i can ghetto to fit.
(I blew up my H100 and I am pissed off with stock clocks and no GTA....)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 26, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I need a cooler for my CPU.
> 
> Has anyone got anything redundant they can part with for not much money?
> 
> ...



I might have a tranquillo lying around somewhere. I also have a corsair H80i but im not sure where i put the other mountings.

Anyone needs some DDR3 ram btw? xD

I need to sell up or i wont be able to get my 1070 :|


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 26, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I might have a tranquillo lying around somewhere. I also have a corsair H80i but im not sure where i put the other mountings.




send me a pm with some prices.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 26, 2016)

So I managed to grab some coolermaster E1 IC essential???? today whilst I was in maplins and now my 290x that was reaching 94c and throttling bad barely gets passed 70c at 100% load and 60% fan speed, and also no more throttling  not as good on my 3570k as my temps seem to have increased a bit but I think I probably didn't apply enough, it comes with a little spreader as it's a bit thicker than other stuff so I'll have another go with the CPU tomorrow and apply a bit more and see how that goes, just glad my GPU isn't baking any longer!


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 26, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> So I managed to grab some coolermaster E1 IC essential???? today whilst I was in maplins and now my 290x that was reaching 94c and throttling bad barely gets passed 70c at 100% load and 60% fan speed, and also no more throttling  not as good on my 3570k as my temps seem to have increased a bit but I think I probably didn't apply enough, it comes with a little spreader as it's a bit thicker than other stuff so I'll have another go with the CPU tomorrow and apply a bit more and see how that goes, just glad my GPU isn't baking any longer!



70 degrees is fantastic.  Especially after considering that the last generation of MSI's TF IV coolers had a tough time keeping up with Tahiti and Hawaii (TPU pegged their 3GB 280X at a scorching 94 degrees under OC load and the 290X at 83 degrees).

Forgot: only need a drop for non-delidded CPUs but be generous with TIM on GPUs. Every corner of the die has to be covered. When I was putting MX-2 on Pitcairn and Tahiti I used an "X" pattern to ensure good coverage.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 26, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> So I managed to grab some coolermaster E1 IC essential???? today whilst I was in maplins and now my 290x that was reaching 94c and throttling bad barely gets passed 70c at 100% load and 60% fan speed, and also no more throttling  not as good on my 3570k as my temps seem to have increased a bit but I think I probably didn't apply enough, it comes with a little spreader as it's a bit thicker than other stuff so I'll have another go with the CPU tomorrow and apply a bit more and see how that goes, just glad my GPU isn't baking any longer!



Never was a fan of coolermaster TIM.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 26, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Never was a fan of coolermaster TIM.



TBH as long as it's not really cheap crap then there's only ever a few degrees between most of them and I've had worse stuff than this, just think I should have put some more onto the CPU, the GPU has yielded great results with no curing time needed, cost me £7 for an 8g tube so will last me for a good while and was the best they had at maplins 



tabascosauz said:


> 70 degrees is fantastic.  Especially after considering that the last generation of MSI's TF IV coolers had a tough time keeping up with Tahiti and Hawaii (TPU pegged their 3GB 280X at a scorching 94 degrees under OC load and the 290X at 83 degrees).



I honestly think that some contact was lost between the cooler and GPU when it ook a knock in shipping, it should never have been reaching 94c so yea 70c is great and I'm happy especially as the card cost me £160 and I had £120 refunded to me cause of the state it was delivered in, so a win-win all round.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 26, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> TBH as long as it's not really cheap crap then there's only ever a few degrees between most of them and I've had worse stuff than this, just think I should have put some more onto the CPU, the GPU has yielded great results with no curing time needed, cost me £7 for an 8g .



arctic MX-2 is £4 for 8g on amazon. but i feel ya. Years ago we used to have a hardware enthusiast store in central london called 'yoyotech' They got taken over by  Anandtech (at least i think it was them) then run into the ground - went into administration and bought by a company who moved them out of london. Used to get all my parts from them until they closed their doors. Theres not many enthusiast hardware stores along the same stretch of road that i would trust.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 26, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> arctic MX-2 is £4 for 8g on amazon. but i feel ya. Years ago we used to have a hardware enthusiast store in central london called 'yoyotech' They got taken over by  Anandtech (at least i think it was them) then run into the ground - went into administration and bought by a company who moved them out of london. Used to get all my parts from them until they closed their doors. Theres not many enthusiast hardware stores along the same stretch of road that i would trust.



I know man, just too damn impatient to wait for delivery and I was in the area when I thought I'd pop in to maplins, was more of an impulse purchase


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 26, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I was in the area when I thought I'd pop in to maplins, was more of an impulse purchase


Sad to Say that is About the total usefulness of Maplins these days   but only if there is one close to you


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 26, 2016)

they wanted £30 for a bloody DVD-RW  that said I did spot a 480GB SSD for £109.... just think they overcharge on everyday items (TIM, optical drives, cables etc) as they know people will walk in off the street and buy them


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 26, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> they wanted £30 for a bloody DVD-RW  that said I did spot a 480GB SSD for £109.... just think they overcharge on everyday items (TIM, optical drives, cables etc) as they know people will walk in off the street and buy them



who uses optical drives these days... you can pick up an small portable external off ebay for £10-15 these days. I got an old slimline DVD-RW made by lite on. and i use it to burn, or read disks once in a blue moon... Most OS installations i do are via USB now so theres not a lot of need for optical drives no more.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 26, 2016)

I haven't for about 5 years? USB flashdrive for Windows installations in that time, my Mrs wants me to burn some CD's for the car, I don't have Bluetooth/Aux on my 05 mini-bus Zafira and radio blows  did get one from capslock but it's IDE and I don't have an IDE port and the Chinese adaptor I bought off amazon doesn't bloody work *see's the drive as a disk but won't load a driver or let you do anything with it....) lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 27, 2016)

My next phone!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 28, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I haven't for about 5 years? USB flashdrive for Windows installations in that time, my Mrs wants me to burn some CD's for the car, I don't have Bluetooth/Aux on my 05 mini-bus Zafira and radio blows  did get one from capslock but it's IDE and I don't have an IDE port and the Chinese adaptor I bought off amazon doesn't bloody work *see's the drive as a disk but won't load a driver or let you do anything with it....) lol



Get yourself one of those bluetooth/SD Card radio receiver for like 20-40 i can't remember the price but essentially you connect your phone to this device which is powered by cig lighter and you use FM radio frequency to transmit the frequency to your car radio.
Example: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01CNGT85G/?tag=tec053-21
I pulled the trigger last weekend and ended my contract with O2 and moved to 3 and got the Huawei Honor 8 on contract for £23 a month 4gb data and unlimited text and calls which isn't too bad.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 28, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Get yourself one of those bluetooth/SD Card radio receiver for like 20-40 i can't remember the price but essentially you connect your phone to this device which is powered by cig lighter and you use FM radio frequency to transmit the frequency to your car radio.
> Example: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01CNGT85G/?tag=tec053-21
> I pulled the trigger last weekend and ended my contract with O2 and moved to 3 and got the Huawei Honor 8 on contract for £23 a month 4gb data and unlimited text and calls which isn't too bad.




Got one of those off amazon for £10 --highest rated one on there and it still sounds like shit


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 28, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Got one of those off amazon for £10 --highest rated one on there and it still sounds like shit


Better than 17 track CD though lol unless you want pay out a new head unit.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 28, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Better than 17 track CD though lol unless you want pay out a new head unit.



Nah we bought a Bluetooth speaker which is pretty loud and sounds pretty good


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm looking at a build for a friend, his budget is £300 but must include a monitor, I can get a 19" 1600x900 for £60 could get a slightly cheaper one but 1366x768 is disgusting, so that leaves £240 for the actual build, I'm thinking an FM2+ A6-7470k APU, 8GB, 1TB build with a corsair vs 350w and matx case, damn budget wouldn't let me spend an extra £20 and go for an A10-7700k, would it be better looking at an intel Celeron or Pentium dual core? and I assume both of those have IGP as he doesn't require a dedicated GPU.

Edit: I done the same build with a Pentium G4400 1151 motherboard and 8GB DDR4 and it's coming out around the same kind of cost so am thinking that's probably going to be the better choice over the APU, just hope the iGPU is up to some light gaming


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 29, 2016)

Get 4gb ram for now and spend the 20 on the A10-7700k


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 29, 2016)

I got some ram for sale that would work very well with that APU


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 30, 2016)

He is going to speak to the wife as she is also looking for one..... so guess he needs the ok from her before he can ask me to build it.

Hey caps, you better start keeping a low profile mate... 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...gers-stop-bovine-TB-catastrophic-failure.html


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 30, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Hey caps, you better start keeping a low profile mate...




the whole situation is ridiculous.....the test they use is nearly 100 years old and has been proved by the farming community to be inaccurate.

Killing wildlife needlessly is fucking horrible but slaughtering herds of prize cattle unnecessarily is just as bad.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 30, 2016)

Every cow Calf and Bull in GB is Registered, logged, Tracked and documented.
Not so with Badgers
Its so Easy to eradicate Bovine TB in Cattle>>>>>   Just Fuckin Vaccinate the Bovine herds.

Then there is no need to Kill Badgers and when the Badgers are gone who are they going to Blame then ???? 
  DEER   lets Cull Bambi and his relatives just in case they infect your walking beefburger


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 5, 2016)

you know its bloody cold when your hexacore is idling at 28'c. Fans on my rad arent even cranked half way.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 7, 2016)

@Finners 

Your bf1 command didnt work for me even when i set up a user.cfg file. Screen was still black when entering a game regardless of how many yimes i restarted bf1


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 7, 2016)

Smashed out work today, got injured last week though, pulled my damn bicep, all good, fighting fit


----------



## Finners (Nov 7, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @Finners
> 
> Your bf1 command didnt work for me even when i set up a user.cfg file. Screen was still black when entering a game regardless of how many yimes i restarted bf1



Ash shame but worth a go. You on BF1 tonight? I'll be on in an hour or so


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 7, 2016)

Finners said:


> Ash shame but worth a go. You on BF1 tonight? I'll be on in an hour or so



Lol, im still at work . Won't be home till around midnight


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 8, 2016)

Ahhhhh payday in two days then 1070 time.. Price has dropped for from £430 to £420, Coupled with whats left of a previous amazon gift card, (I got £10 free as i topped up £100 about a month ago) Im paying £407. my 970s will go for £120-130 each hopefully so that ties me over quite nicely.


----------



## Grings (Nov 8, 2016)

Are you aware of the switch to micron gddr5 on newer 1070's?

Most new cards with it dont overclock as far as ones with Samsung chips (i.e pretty much every review card)

I hadnt read about it, bought an Asus strix 1070 and it has micron ram, kind of tempted to send it back within 14 day return period, but from reading about it looks like all cards are affected, and i really dont want to fork out another 150-200 to get a 1080 instead


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 8, 2016)

Grings said:


> Are you aware of the switch to micron gddr5 on newer 1070's?
> 
> Most new cards with it dont overclock as far as ones with Samsung chips (i.e pretty much every review card)
> 
> I hadnt read about it, bought an Asus strix 1070 and it has micron ram, kind of tempted to send it back within 14 day return period, but from reading about it looks like all cards are affected, and i really dont want to fork out another 150-200 to get a 1080 instead



First time ive heard this. I doubt theres anything i could do about getting one with samsung chips apart from crossing my fingers. Im guessing the old batch of 1070s just OC'd too well and people were buying them instead of 1080's


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 8, 2016)

gotta Feel sorry for ................................

Someone is a persistent ****


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 9, 2016)

Holy shit. It looks like America is actually more retarded than we could have imagined. Trump is going to be next president. OMFG, America, how could you be so fucking idiotic. Slow claps all around.

A right wing conservative nation with republicans everywhere, with a bankrupt, atheist chief of staff. North Korea makes more sense than USA today.


----------



## Finners (Nov 9, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Holy shit. It looks like America is actually more retarded than we could have imagined. Trump is going to be next president. OMFG, America, how could you be so fucking idiotic. Slow claps all around.
> 
> A right wing conservative nation with republicans everywhere, with a bankrupt, atheist chief of staff. North Korea makes more sense than USA today.



Just think of all the cheap hardware we can buy if the USA collapses before we do


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 9, 2016)

Oh dear.

Fox and NYT have declared a Trump win.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 9, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> Fox and NYT have declared a Trump win.



Well, as Finners says, cheap hardware as the dollar collapses...


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 9, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Well, as Finners says, cheap hardware as the dollar collapses...



The dollar starting collapsing about 3 hours before he even won lol.

I mean I thought Hillary was bad, but I was prepared for it.  This is just full retard.  I am seriously at a loss right now and have lost hope for our country.

PS:  Sorry for posting here.  I just have no country anymore.  I'm lost.  Who wants to make a frog-country with me?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## RCoon (Nov 9, 2016)

I was legit gonna bet on trump winning just for the great odds in the impossible chance he might win. Kinds wish I'd made that bet, I genuinely thought people were smarter than to let him win.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 9, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> The dollar starting collapsing about 3 hours before he even won lol.
> 
> I mean I thought Hillary was bad, but I was prepared for it.  This is just full retard.  I am seriously at a loss right now and have lost hope for our country.
> 
> PS:  Sorry for posting here.  I just have no country anymore.  I'm lost.  Who wants to make a frog-country with me?


 
FWIW, I mean no offence to individual Americans but collectively, they have been duped. Yes Clinton is an establishment stooge but Trump is a pathological liar and serial fraudster. Let's see him build that Mexican wall. Let's see him abandon NATO. Let's see him cease trade with China...
Worse, conservative republicans, god fearing gun totin' pro-lifers have backed a complete bourgois, pro choice, godless billionaire. WTF does that say about the moral soul of America.
In the UK we know our politicians are drab soulless fucks but seriously, Trump is a lunatic.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 9, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> FWIW, I mean no offence to individual Americans but collectively, they have been duped. Yes Clinton is an establishment stooge but Trump is a pathological liar and serial fraudster. Let's see him build that Mexican wall. Let's see him abandon NATO. Let's see him cease trade with China...
> Worse, conservative republicans, god fearing gun totin' pro-lifers have backed a complete bourgois, pro choice, godless billionaire. WTF does that say about the moral soul of America.
> In the UK we know our politicians are drab soulless fucks but seriously, Trump is a lunatic.



What scares me more is that the VP is going to be handling domestic affairs. This is the guy that genuinely believes you can cure homosexuality with electroshock treatment.

Also Trump + Putin oh my Jesus. Syria is going to become somewhat more unpleasant for everyone involved.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 9, 2016)

The bad thing is, I still wouldn't move even if I could.  That's a cowards way out in my mind.  This is my home.  If he goes nuts and pushes all the buttons at once on his presidential nuke "f-you" lottery board (worst case I can think of), I'd still stay here.  I'll be a toasty frog, but at least I can say I tried.

Am I insane?

PS:  Please take back our independence.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 9, 2016)

RCoon said:


> What scares me more is that the VP is going to be handling domestic affairs. This is the guy that genuinely believes you can cure homosexuality with electroshock treatment.



He's going to ban rainbows, camping and intellectual thought.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 9, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> He's going to ban rainbows, camping and intellectual thought.



Damnit...  I like all of those!

In complete seriousness, I think he'll be impeached within the year.  But the economic damage will already be done.

Only in america...  do you go "against the establishment" by voting in the oldest, richest whiteguy you can find...

Time for me to check out of the UK I guess, tally ho...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 9, 2016)

Hmm that or the lying bitch Clinton. . . . I wonder , lesser of two evils springs to mind and right wing ? Please the left have done a good enough job of screwing everyone over the last 5 or 10 years anyway , what the hell do people expect


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 9, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Hmm that or the lying bitch Clinton. . . . I wonder , lesser of two evils springs to mind and right wing ? Please the left have done a good enough job of screwing everyone over the last 5 or 10 years anyway , what the hell do people expect



I'd much rather have a predictable liar than an unpredictable psycho, and so would the world market, apparently.  Why?

Simple.  One is much more...  predictable.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 9, 2016)

Dollar and peso fall on international money markets  on the news of trumps win


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 9, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Time for me to check out of the UK I guess, tally ho...


Australia's got plenty of room, just leave your guns behind.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 9, 2016)

20% of Americans now live in States where Weed Smoking for pleasure is now Legal
So now 20% of America can legally spend the next 4 years in a Stoned  mindless State

That and the Trump Win =


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 9, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> 20% of Americans now live in States where Weed Smoking for pleasure is now Legal
> So now 20% of America can legally spend the next 4 years in a Stoned  mindless State
> 
> That and the Trump Win =





Where will all the cheap weed come from once they have built the wall ?

EDIT

Mexico has started making bricks for the wall


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 9, 2016)

Predictable ? I think not, she would of fucked things up a hell of a lot more than trump and as for the markets well don't underestimate people, that's why they have fallen cause they thought Clinton was a done deal as with remain.  




R-T-B said:


> I'd much rather have a predictable liar than an unpredictable psycho, and so would the world market, apparently.  Why?
> 
> Simple.  One is much more...  predictable.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 9, 2016)

I was the one guy in my circles who was predicting a trump win.

2016 is the year of anti-intellectualism. Say whatever you want about Brexit; this US election is the finest example this year of people plugging their ears and believing only the things that come out of their own mouths or that of Trump.

With this kind of trend, "polls" and "data" don't mean shit. If the imbeciles have willed it, there's nothing that all the reason, logic and liberalism in the world can do about it.

What is most alarming is not the fact that Trump won. What is alarming is that the Republicans control the Government, House and Senate, and soon the Supreme Court. In the U.K., even if Parliament does stupid things, the House of Lords/Supreme Court has always been there to enforce the rule of law (_in theory, at least, since Parliament has not intentionally infringed human rights or disregarded constitutional conventions)_. With how Republicans have been kissing Trumps ass ever since the results came out (even those Republicans who hated his guts), you can bet your ass that there isn't going to be meaningful resistance to whatever fucked up shit Trump wishes.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 9, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> 2016 is the year of anti-intellectualism.


That's a big call to make considering the average person doesn't have a real choice.
Instead of the usual puppet, they now have a muppet.


----------



## slozomby (Nov 9, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Where will all the cheap weed come from once they have built the wall ?


well I cant talk about cheap weed. but cali just legalized good weed.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 9, 2016)

I love it when things don't go the way of some people they resort to calling the majority uneducated, stupid etc then bitch and moan to try and get their own way and fuck democracy all the while lol


----------



## slozomby (Nov 9, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I love it when things don't go the way of some people they resort to calling the majority uneducated, stupid etc then bitch and moan to try and get their own way and fuck democracy all the while lol


I wouldn't say the majority is uneducated. but the election proved at least 65million americans are retarded.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 9, 2016)

Whichever way you wish to call it, democracy rules for good or bad, the people have spoken, time will tell if they are listened to, I am old enough to remember Regan getting elected, so many people (including American's) screamed "_How can a 2nd rate B Movie actor get elected as president_"  History, if not some people will show he did OK.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 9, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> Whichever way you wish to call it, democracy rules for good or bad, the people have spoken, time will tell if they are listened to, I am old enough to remember Regan getting elected, so many people (including American's) screamed "_How can a 2nd rate B Movie actor get elected as president_"  History, if not some people will show he did OK.



 Now they need to change the Rules on who can become president
ARNI for Prez ( after they impeach Trump)


----------



## slozomby (Nov 9, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Australia's got plenty of room, just leave your guns behind.


how will I protect my babies from dingos?


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 9, 2016)

slozomby said:


> how will I protect my babies from dingos?



Keep Drop Bears as pets   they are the Dingo's chief predator


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 9, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Damnit...  I like all of those!
> 
> In complete seriousness, I think he'll be impeached within the year.  But the economic damage will already be done.
> 
> ...


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 9, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


>


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 9, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Now they need to change the Rules on who can become president
> ARNI for Prez ( after they impeach Trump)


Kanye West is next in line, and I think he would do better than Trump.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 9, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Predictable ? I think not, she would of fucked things up a hell of a lot more than trump and as for the markets well don't underestimate people, that's why they have fallen cause they thought Clinton was a done deal as with remain.



A predictable liar is still predictable.

At any rate, time will tell.  I can only hope you are right, but I really doubt it, frankly.  Trump's "business" was less effective than a high yield savings account would have been.  He's also aboutfaced more than a John Kerry rerun, and yet been called on none of it by his supporters.



Caring1 said:


> Kanye West is next in line, and I think he would do better than Trump.



Not anymore, I'm firmly convinced Trump will be like a flu shot for America.  It will hurt (and oh god it will be acheing for some time), but he will be so unpopular by the end that our electoral immune system will automatically weed out such pests in the future.

As for moving...  I was serious when I said I'm not going anywhere, and I think it'd be the wrong way for anyone to handle this situation.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 13, 2016)

Can i interest anyone in this clubhouse in a pair of 970s?

They come from a smoke and zombie free home


----------



## RCoon (Nov 13, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Can i interest anyone in this clubhouse in a pair of 970s?
> 
> They come from a smoke and zombie free home



Been trying to shift my 295x2 for over a month now...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 13, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Been trying to shift my 295x2 for over a month now...



Should sell it as a room heater not a graphics card. Might have more luck


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 14, 2016)

Random offer.... Who in this clubhouse is still running Windows 7, Kaspersky and needs a Kaspersky key?


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 14, 2016)

Spoof Christmas Advert time
Sorry America for Taking the Pi55


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 14, 2016)

Watching the news and laughing at the fear mongering about 2016 being the hottest year on record  bare in mind records only began in the 19th century so of course mmgw is to blame and some grey hippy looking funded "scientist" worried about Trump's views on climate change/global warming/"any excuse to stealth tax the shit out of us even more" gave us her titbit just to "confirm" this is true..... I just don't have time for such b0ll0ck$

On another note I'm enjoying re-playing resident evil 0 remastered tonight  though did forget to save at one point and had to spend an extra 20mins replaying to get myself back to the same point, goddam old skool manual saving  Did Nemesis ever get remastered or AITD 4 the new nightmare, I thoroughly loved games like these back in the days, heck throw in silent hill and SH2 for that matter


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 16, 2016)

One of my darkside Gentle Typhoons have developed a rather nasty rattle.... Looks like im going to have to switch back to the original 1850RPM AP-15's in the morning.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 20, 2016)

Stick it to em Cardiff..................Merry Fucking Xmas







Cardiff Council’s new Christmas tree has finally arrived from China but critics are already likening its appearance to a giant butt plug.

http://www.walesoncraic.com/cardiff...-arrives-and-it-looks-like-a-giant-butt-plug/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 20, 2016)

(click the image)


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 20, 2016)

yeah - saw that.

Anthony Pious Devious War-a-holic Blair wants to return to UK politics to save it despite sucking a Bush's cock and killing 10's of thousands of Iraqi's in the last centuries most unjust 'war'.  And by war I mean oil and rebuilding grab.

Fucking prick of a shite bag.  Despise him.  And i voted him and he became so evil and ugly inside.  Turned to catholicism at end of term to try to save his own soul.  It's still going to burn.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 20, 2016)

The bastard should be in jail.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 20, 2016)

Tony in his natural environment taking a selfi






And Britain Ready's  a welcome


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 20, 2016)

Cant game no more.... 

This is the 4th or the 5th time today my PC has completely shut off out of the blue. First 3 times, my PC wasnt even doing anything serious. started up my downloads left to get take a leak and it was powered off when i came back. Checked BSODviewer -- NOTHING, Checked event viewer logs and there was code 41s where the system just suddenly lost power.

I know its a problem with my PSU because this AX860 replaced a HX1050 that was doing the exact same thing before i sent it away for RMA. Thermals are perfectly fine. CPU barely touches 60'c during gaming. My 1070 is about the same and i got a slim 100cm fan cooling my boards VRMs. 

This is sad for a few reasons....

- The AX is a premium PSU -- didnt even last 3 years. I think its at least a year old...
- The AX costs a butt tonne of money -- its not cheap!
- I have never pulled anywhere close to 700w with it. With 970 SLi it would occasionally spike at 600w then drop down to around 400-550w mark.
- This PSU is actually a Seasonic Re-brand.


--- I ordered a AX760 from Amazon which should be here tuesday.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 21, 2016)

Holy jesus, ordered new PSU last night at 8pm and its already here... Well... I guess being an amazon prime member has its perks ;3


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 21, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Tony in his natural environment taking a selfi
> 
> 
> And Britain Ready's  a welcome



nah bruv those are PLA soldiers  China would never do that to someone who does as much ass kissing as Tony does

What you need are some Royal Marines, ready to defend the homeland against some nasty ass shit like Blair






Britain readies a welcome


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 21, 2016)

key findings of Chilcott, 


There was “no imminent threat from Saddam Hussein” in March 2003 and military action was “not a last resort”


The UK “chose to join the invasion of Iraq before the peaceful options for disarmament had been exhausted”


Tony Blair’s note to George Bush on July 28, 2002, saying UK would be with the US “whatever”, was the moment Britain was set on a path to war


Judgements about the threat posed by Iraq’s WMD “were presented with a certainty that was not justified”


Tony Blair told attorney general Lord Goldsmith Iraq had committed breaches of UN Security Council resolution 1441 without giving evidence to back up his claim


Ministry of Defence was “slow” to react to clear need for better equipment and it was not clear whose job it was to do so


Planning for post-war Iraq was “wholly inadequate”


Blair government “failed to achieve its stated objectives”


The legality of the war can only be decided by an international court


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 23, 2016)

A few reasons why i hate Wales.........



No starbucks on the piers







There are too many castles







This beach was only the 3rd best in Europe and 9th best in the world







Did i mention the castle thing? They are bloody everywhere






We cant make it to the Euro finals







Our rugby team have only won the Six Nations title four times in the last 11 years, including just three Grand Slams.







Our main stadium can only hold 74,500 people and can only put on world-class concerts when the rugby's not on.







Our Dragon has no flame







Our mountains dont have lifts or elevators







Sometimes the only way down is in a bag







LOOK....we havent even got palm trees







Theres nothing here !!!!!!







Building maintanance is shit








Our bridges are old


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 23, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> key findings of Chilcott,
> 
> 
> There was “no imminent threat from Saddam Hussein” in March 2003 and military action was “not a last resort”
> ...


I am not a fan of Blair's, I too voted for him in 1997, for me too my opinions changed in 2003 , my comments above therefore are not in his defence, more playing Devil's Advocate because by nature people take sides based on the information or selections of it pushed in front of their nose, I was in both Iraq wars, the 2nd Gulf War should never of happened (apart from getting rid of Saddam).  I do happen to think that until the ISIS problem occurred things were improving but not nearly enough was done around transitional leadership and democracy.

Again, history will show that applying the rule of law to any conflict or act of violence or aggression would render many of our great historic leaders as criminals were they still alive (example; Suez 1956), of course that does not change the fact that Blair was wrong to go to war with the US against IRAQ, but lets be very clear here, his war was against the leadership, many of the Iraqi people wanted it, sadly it's them that also paid the highest cost.

There were 49 countries deployed in the coalition force (if my memory serves), all there by their own choice including the UN themselves, should they all appear at the Hague?


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 23, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Building maintanance is shit



Never have truer words been spoken my friend 


Iraq had sectarian and other problems that "hearts and minds" wouldn't solve, and when there are doubts that even "hearts and minds" was done properly in Iraq, and they just let the Ba'athist leadership run away, I suppose we should have seen ISIS coming. Those up there at the top of command who oversaw the "rebuilding" can't just point to the politicians and argue that they shouldn't have put the forces there to begin with.

The weary "there were no WMDs" argument makes me annoyed at the very least, since Iraq had been using mustard against Iranians and Kurds for most of the 1980s, and Western governments not only knew of it and stood by and watched, but actively supported Iraq and confined Iran to what they thought would surely be a painful fate. Did it justify miltiary intervention? Maybe, maybe not, but the whole of the Ba'athist regime wasn't some collection of good guys.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 25, 2016)

Christ its hard to sell computer hardware these days. Selling off nearly an entire system on fleabay, gumtree and facebook and barely a single bite on some high end hardware (not selling on TPU cause CBA and there's never any UK interest).

So far I've got one guy offering me £50 for an i5 4670


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 25, 2016)

If you list the parts or links to listings i will spread the word. PM if you want.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 25, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Christ its hard to sell computer hardware these days. Selling off nearly an entire system on fleabay, gumtree and facebook and barely a single bite on some high end hardware (not selling on TPU cause CBA and there's never any UK interest).
> 
> So far I've got one guy offering me £50 for an i5 4670




Most of my ram has been sold. Both my 970s are up on ebay now and i have someone interested in getting both of them as a set last night. Had one guy message me and said he was interested in my ram for £20 when i was trying to get £40 and I hate lowballers so I put his question up on my listing with my response which was 'Nah'

Ive had my first time waster over a week ago -- he decided to bid on my ram despite not having any money to pay me. he won the auction said he'd pay in 3 days and was never heard from again. He's been on ebay 3 years but has 0 feedback. I wanted to give him the benefit of the doubt and not leave feedback about him not paying till the last second as i opened up a non payment dispute on ebay and since its my first time dealing with a non-payment, I totally missed the window to leave negative feedback.


----------



## Finners (Nov 25, 2016)

What ram was it freedom?


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 25, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> A few reasons why i hate Wales.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My mother is Welsh, came from tiny place (not even really a village) near Welshpool called Glansevern.  Visited my 90+ yr old gran in Newtown just last month.

Been to some of those castles but you might want to mention they're actually English castles built to crush the Welsh, sadly.  Also - cracking pick of Tenby - awesomely beautiful place.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 25, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Most of my ram has been sold. Both my 970s are up on ebay now and i have someone interested in getting both of them as a set last night. Had one guy message me and said he was interested in my ram for £20 when i was trying to get £40 and I hate lowballers so I put his question up on my listing with my response which was 'Nah'
> 
> Ive had my first time waster over a week ago -- he decided to bid on my ram despite not having any money to pay me. he won the auction said he'd pay in 3 days and was never heard from again. He's been on ebay 3 years but has 0 feedback. I wanted to give him the benefit of the doubt and not leave feedback about him not paying till the last second as i opened up a non payment dispute on ebay and since its my first time dealing with a non-payment, I totally missed the window to leave negative feedback.



Sold a coupla guitars and consoles on Facebook over the last two weeks. Keep getting these Polish people offering me less than half of what I ask for. Stopped responding politely, just straight up saying no.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 25, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> you might want to mention they're actually English castles built to crush the Welsh



they tried.



I lived in Tenby for a year or so and got married in Saundersfoot which is  just a few miles away. I spent the night before the wedding in my friends hotel....this was the view. It is one of a few walled towns in the UK.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 25, 2016)

Finners said:


> What ram was it freedom?




2400Mhz kingston HyperX Beast. I still have 1 set of 8gb if interested 

If you want something cheap and cheerful i think ive got an 8gb set of 1600mhz corsair vengeance lying around. Heatsink has come off it but it still works perfectly fine


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 25, 2016)

Come to think of it... Next time one of you gets married, you need to invite the TPU posse.... We'll help you clear the bar


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 25, 2016)

You are more than welcome to attend my wifes next wedding but dont expect me to be there.......



have i ever told you how pretty she is compared to me?


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 25, 2016)

I think you have a cranial defect.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 25, 2016)

Thats  the closest anyone has ever come to a diagnosis.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 25, 2016)

Yum, Isle of Jura Superstition £10 off @ Amazon Black Friday...........

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001GLO882/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## RCoon (Nov 26, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> Yum, Isle of Jura Superstition £10 off @ Amazon Black Friday...........
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001GLO882/?tag=tec053-21



Superstition is a favorite over Origins. Chap I work with was born on the island.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 26, 2016)

Admittedly i havent bought any whiskey this blackfriday. 

I also decided not to get a 750gb crucial ssd for £105. I regret this but at the same time i couldn't justify the purchase. ..


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 26, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Most of my ram has been sold. Both my 970s are up on ebay now and i have someone interested in getting both of them as a set last night. Had one guy message me and said he was interested in my ram for £20 when i was trying to get £40 and I hate lowballers so I put his question up on my listing with my response which was 'Nah'
> 
> Ive had my first time waster over a week ago -- he decided to bid on my ram despite not having any money to pay me. he won the auction said he'd pay in 3 days and was never heard from again. He's been on ebay 3 years but has 0 feedback. I wanted to give him the benefit of the doubt and not leave feedback about him not paying till the last second as i opened up a non payment dispute on ebay and since its my first time dealing with a non-payment, I totally missed the window to leave negative feedback.



You can't leave negative feedback for a buyer regardless of if they pay or not, I shit you not, good isn't it?


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 26, 2016)

Does anyone know where the hell in the UK I can buy a Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT CPU cooler?  It's one of the best air coolers in the galaxy yet Thermalright has no official UK stockists for this cooler.  My highly imminent next build will be at least CPU air cooled, given how the smaller node processes require less 'balls out' cooling.  The Le Grand matches most twin rad AIO's. 

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Thermalright/Le_Grand_Macho/9.html











See? Best cooler in galaxy...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 26, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> You can't leave negative feedback for a buyer regardless of if they pay or not, I shit you not, good isn't it?




Are you serious? I thought if you left feedback early enough you could leave negative feedback


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 26, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Does anyone know where the hell in the UK I can buy a Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT CPU cooler?  It's one of the best air coolers in the galaxy yet Thermalright has no official UK stockists for this cooler.  My highly imminent next build will be at least CPU air cooled, given how the smaller node processes require less 'balls out' cooling.  The Le Grand matches most twin rad AIO's.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Thermalright/Le_Grand_Macho/9.html
> 
> ...





http://www.comwales.co.uk/store/The...0700731.html?gclid=CL2gg-2txtACFS0z0wodWOoM9A


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 26, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> http://www.comwales.co.uk/store/The...0700731.html?gclid=CL2gg-2txtACFS0z0wodWOoM9A



Yeah - I had seen that one - the only one. Not the RT version with fan though.  Not certain I want to have to source the 140mm fan separately with clips.  Want it all in one box...


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 26, 2016)

Meanwhile Jerry corbin is crying into his musili 

*Fidel Castro, Cuba's leader of revolution, dies at 90*


----------



## RCoon (Nov 26, 2016)

Finally sold the 295x2 

Now for the other crap...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 26, 2016)

dont call it crap, im trying to sell it for you on the Xeon thread.....


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 28, 2016)

Well, ordered that fanless Le Grand Macho from ComWales... Says in stock but half an hour later, order declined... Not in stock. 

I cannot believe you cannot buy that cooler. One of the best in the world, not for sale... Anywhere....

What da schooples?


----------



## Finners (Nov 28, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Well, ordered that fanless Le Grand Macho from ComWales... Says in stock but half an hour later, order declined... Not in stock.
> 
> I cannot believe you cannot buy that cooler. One of the best in the world, not for sale... Anywhere....
> 
> What da schooples?



If its this hard to get hold of, how hard is it going to be to get different mounting brackets when new sockets come out! Seems like you'd be better off going for a Noctua as they often release new brackets for their older coolers


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 29, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Well, ordered that fanless Le Grand Macho from ComWales... Says in stock but half an hour later, order declined... Not in stock.
> 
> I cannot believe you cannot buy that cooler. One of the best in the world, not for sale... Anywhere....
> 
> What da schooples?




Ever thought about contacting thermalright directly to enquire if you could purchase one from them directly???

BOTH 970s SOLD!! One went for £160 while the other went for £164. I made about £140 selling my ram so my GTX1070 is pretty much paid for.

::EDIT::

Maybe i should be a dick and message the guy who wanted to buy both cards but refused my offer of £160 each per card, I told him id throw in a  flashy Nvidia SLi bridge worth £30 for free... His loss i guess


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 1, 2016)

w00t!

Got my ebay Lian Li case today - excellent condition and happy (£150 instead of £220 and 100% pristine condition)- not used ebay in years.

http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pc-v33/

Will be the host of my next Zen/Vega or Intel/1080ti build.......


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 1, 2016)

Double post is worth it but when I do upgrade I'm not _selling_ my old parts.

They're all being _given away on TPU_.... Fuck capitalism. 

(but not to Americans who voted Trump)


----------



## Beastie (Dec 1, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Well, ordered that fanless Le Grand Macho from ComWales... Says in stock but half an hour later, order declined... Not in stock.
> 
> I cannot believe you cannot buy that cooler. One of the best in the world, not for sale... Anywhere....
> 
> What da schooples?


 I was looking for one of their coolers as the reviews are great- couldn't find one that shipped to the UK


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 1, 2016)

Beastie said:


> I was looking for one of their coolers as the reviews are great- couldn't find one that shipped to the UK



A couple of German sites have it on order for December.  I might try a UK shipping attempt in German....


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 1, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> A couple of German sites have it on order for December. I might try a UK shipping attempt in German....



Pm @Knoxx29   he may act as your German Agent/translator/middleman


----------



## FireFox (Dec 1, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Pm @Knoxx29   he may act as your German Agent/translator/middleman


That's right.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 1, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Double post is worth it but when I do upgrade I'm not _selling_ my old parts.
> 
> They're all being _given away on TPU_.... Fuck capitalism.
> 
> (but not to Americans who voted Trump)




Should of said this earlier... I needed a new PSU


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 1, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Should of said this earlier... I needed a new PSU



I need to build my new system first.  And if Zen doesn't deliver, I'll have to ponder Broadwell-E or Kabylake.... (or Skylake even).  Then if Vega is MIA, 1080ti or wait...... Still, have case, shall PM @Knoxx29 about the CPU cooler once we know what socket mounts are relevant.


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 2, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Well, ordered that fanless Le Grand Macho from ComWales... Says in stock but half an hour later, order declined... Not in stock.
> 
> I cannot believe you cannot buy that cooler. One of the best in the world, not for sale... Anywhere....
> 
> What da schooples?


Have you checked eBay?
Found this one in America listed under ballpoint pens 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Thermalright-Le-Grand-Macho-/122216029463?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 2, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Have you checked eBay?
> Found this one in America listed under ballpoint pens
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Thermalright-Le-Grand-Macho-/122216029463?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368



Believe it or not yes - I have  . They sell Mont Blanc pens, not just pens...  The cost plus packaging and hidden import from HMRC will make it well over £100 I fear.  I can wait...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 2, 2016)

Dummies........


stunt doubles wearing rubber masks shooting scenes in Fort Augustus, Scotland on Friday.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 2, 2016)

didn't know they had started to film a new series of Spitting Images


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 2, 2016)

A friend is looking to put together his first gaming PC. Hes on a budget (£500-600) so Im trying to get him the best value for his money by going secondhand market.... Ive already got DDR3 which he can use. but Im looking for a mobo, CPU, graphics card and powersupply. Both my 970s are gone so i cant give him one of those. He's still a casual gamer, but Im trying to get him into the world of PC gaming so something mid-range or half decent will suffice....

PM me with what you got and i'll get back to you.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 2, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> A friend is looking to put together his first gaming PC. Hes on a budget (£500-600) so Im trying to get him the best value for his money by going secondhand market.... Ive already got DDR3 which he can use. but Im looking for a mobo, CPU, graphics card and powersupply. Both my 970s are gone so i cant give him one of those. He's still a casual gamer, but Im trying to get him into the world of PC gaming so something mid-range or half decent will suffice....
> 
> PM me with what you got and i'll get back to you.



Surely you can build a very decent new build for that kind of money.... and don't call me Shirley!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 2, 2016)

Shirley.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 2, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Cardiff girl


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 3, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> A friend is looking to put together his first gaming PC. Hes on a budget (£500-600) so Im trying to get him the best value for his money by going secondhand market.... Ive already got DDR3 which he can use. but Im looking for a mobo, CPU, graphics card and powersupply. Both my 970s are gone so i cant give him one of those. He's still a casual gamer, but Im trying to get him into the world of PC gaming so something mid-range or half decent will suffice....
> 
> PM me with what you got and i'll get back to you.



I have:

Core i3 6100 - £113
Middle-of-the-road Giga board - £55
Coolermaster case - £37
XFX RX 480 - £235
8GB Crucial Ballistix - £50
Corsair VS 550w - £40
2TB Toshiba HDD £60

Total +- £600 

Swap and change i3 for i5 with lower class GPU as you see fit


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 3, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I have:



You have as in, physically?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 3, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> You have as in, physically?



no, sorry man, just quoting new prices and what I managed to build with that budget, no need to go used imo as £600 will get you a lot of gaming power for your money without sacrificing warranty!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 3, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> £600 will get you a lot of gaming power for your money without sacrificing warranty!




I am the warranty.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 3, 2016)

A rare UFO-like 'fog dome'  was spotted by a dog walker in North Wales yesterday morning at 8am. The most likely explanation is that the fog dome has been caused by a source of heat close to the ground, possibly an agricultural building or a relatively warm pool of water.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 3, 2016)

No its not 
"its Those Ruddy Druids and their force fields"
Send in the SAS


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 3, 2016)

Had fun today trying to clean up, reinstall and update an old net top from 2010 with a dual core atom and 1gb RAM  has taken me hours, now finally have it running a "free" (assistive tech users) upgrade of Win10 and it's not too bad, got the idea of upgrading it to 10 after buying a similarly specced tablet which seems to run Windows 10 fairly well and aside from the high RAM usage (around 700Mb just to run the OS) its not looking too bad, I think I'll be tweaking it some more to try and get the OS RAM usage down to around 500Mb if possible but it's definitely an improvement over a clean Windows 7 home premium install


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 4, 2016)

old news but £1785 just to lounge around No.10 in??






Forget all the furniture and other stuff... almost £1800 just for lounging. I mean shit.... we have half a million homeless, People are living in poverty and struggling to make ends meet because of benefit cuts or cuts to tax credits and shes lounging around in what some of us would struggle to earn in a month after all the necessary expenses are paid.

Im am in no way saying that she should be walking around the house looking like a hobo but christ..... £1000 leather trousers...... disgusting.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 6, 2016)

my Highland Park 12y single malt has just arrived


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 6, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> old news but £1785 just to lounge around No.10 in??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a £2300 TV. While people starve.  What am I?


----------



## RCoon (Dec 6, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> I have a £2300 TV. While people starve.  What am I?



Tasteful?


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 6, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> I have a £2300 TV. While people starve. What am I?


my Tv cost £70 second hand 
it also Doubles as a 1080 monitor 
what am i   Relatively Poor but happy


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 6, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> I have a £2300 TV. While people starve.  What am I?



Well -- I told all my friends you were like a real life popeye.

On a side note -- Its alright for tech to cost. but for clothing....? Some of the folks i work with spend over £300 on just a pair of shoes or £400 on a pair of jeans. and these folks earn less than £10p/h.

Whatever makes them happy i guess


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 6, 2016)

I havent been able to work for nearly 3 years. I hope my telly doesnt break.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 6, 2016)

Bought a brand new cheap branded "Finlux" 42" 1080p smart TV 2 years ago for £240 and it's still going with no issues, smart is a gimmick on most TV's give me the functionality of a streaming box everyday. They use the same panels as the more well known brands cheaper models...

Anyone any experience with PS3 emulation? looking for a decent, stable one to run on my current rig...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 7, 2016)

HOOTS MON !!!!


Prestwick airport is developing plans for a spaceport that could see the first satellites and rockets launched from the UK

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-38229169


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 7, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> HOOTS MON !!!!
> 
> 
> Prestwick airport is developing plans for a spaceport that could see the first satellites and rockets launched from the UK
> ...



No, you probably misunderstood.

A common parlance up here in the cold lands is a term for a 'delinquent chav'.  We call them 'rockets'.  For example, the phrase:

"You're a pure rocket ya bam" means you are quite _the mentally agitated lower educated, possible heroin dependent individual_.
"Aye, his mate's pure mental but he's a total f*ckin' rocket" means _his acquaintances are slightly exuberant in a mildly lawless manner but that the protagonist is a complete nightmare of a reckless endangerment_.

So if someone said the town is full of rockets, it means it's mental.  Or to extend the analogy, that 'Prestwick is a launchpad for rockets' simply means it produces lots of nutcases.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 7, 2016)

hahahahahahhaahhahahahaha............


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 7, 2016)

Scotland is well known for making Rocket Fuel
heck they export the stuff ( apart from Oil its their biggest Export ).
 they even have the nerve to say its Drinkable


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 7, 2016)

The original Welsh Whisky distillery (in Brecon) was closed by Customs and Excise when they discovered that the world famous (almost) drink was simply flavoured and coloured ethanol being brought in by fuel tankers from Scotland.


Me and the wife had our burger van in their carpark the day the authorities arrived....................... oh, how we laughed......


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 7, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Me and the wife had our burger van in their carpark the day the authorities arrived....................... oh, how we laughed......



Minted lamb burgers in Wendybaps ?????


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 7, 2016)

Pretty much spot on there. 1/2 pound lamb and mint burgers were on the menu with lovely big fresh baps from the local bakery.


----------



## Grings (Dec 8, 2016)

All that gear is on tick from Brighthouse anyhow...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 9, 2016)

Nice work if you can get it








*GEORGE OSBORNE'S SEVEN SPEECHES WORTH £500,000*

£69,9992 for 90 minutes on September 27, to Securities Industry and Financial Markets Association, Washington DC

£81,174 for three-and-a-half-hours on October 4 to JP Morgan, New York

£60,578 for three-and-a-half-hours on October 5 to JP Morgan, New York

£28,454 for three hours on October 17 to Stanford University, California

£80,240 for two hours on October 27 to Palmex Derivatives

£68,125 for two hours on November 10 to Centrebridge Partners, New York

£34,109 for one hour on November 15 to Black Rock Financial, New York

£85,396 for two speeches totalling three hours on November 17 to Citibank


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 9, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Nice work if you can get it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See this is a hard thing to gauge.  My personal take and instinct is deeply 'troubling' to most.  I despise wealth.  I despise those that hoard it.  In fact, I believe if there was a God, that entity would bring me forth to the world to wreak a terrible and most righteous revenge upon the greed, pride and envy of those that harbor such monetary security.  I believe in a shared world, not one made at the expense of others.  Unfortunately, my dream is the minority.  People love wealth.  People love to ogle other peoples 'trappings' as evidenced by populist media.

So, really, I am angry that this 'born unto wealth' sack of shit is making even more money but really, nothing will ever change.  The elite have been raking it in at the expense of the majority since we started to settle and become 'civilised'.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 9, 2016)

I wouldn't mind rich people if they actually spent their money. If a multimillionaire went out and spent hundreds of millions building houses or procuring a new private ship to be built or setting up a new business, that's cool. It puts the money back into the system and creates jobs and cashflow in the process. It's when these rich people hoard it for no particular reason other than to increase the size of their hoard (much like mythical ancient nasty dragons in children's stories), something which nobody, including said rich people _actually_ benefit from, that really gets my back up.

Kinda like how, y'know, Elon Musk has made his millions from PayPal and then gone and created an entire space industry for satellites on a budget, created an electric car company and built an entire backend of next generation battery storage and manufacturing. Oh, and his mega-train project - all of which have employed thousands.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 9, 2016)

RCoon said:


> I wouldn't mind rich people if they actually spent their money. If a multimillionaire went out and spent hundreds of millions building houses or procuring a new private ship to be built or setting up a new business, that's cool. It puts the money back into the system and creates jobs and cashflow in the process. It's when these rich people hoard it for no particular reason other than to increase the size of their hoard (much like mythical ancient nasty dragons in children's stories), something which nobody, including said rich people _actually_ benefit from, that really gets my back up.
> 
> Kinda like how, y'know, Elon Musk has made his millions from PayPal and then gone and created an entire space industry for satellites on a budget, created an electric car company and built an entire backend of next generation battery storage and manufacturing. Oh, and his mega-train project - all of which have employed thousands.



Elon Musk's time is coming to an end.  He's the darling of the left (a cynical US term) and Trump's entire cabinet thus far is about as right wing, pro oil, no choice, let's get rich, as you can get.  Elon Musk believes in the inevitability of a universal wage as automation replaces human labour across industry.  It is the only way for our world to progress but that jars against the backward US view that 'everyone' can make their own way - which is patently bullshit in an advanced society.

It's funny, as much as Gadaffi was a brutal dictator:
http://www.globalresearch.ca/libya-ten-things-about-gaddafi-they-dont-want-you-to-know/5414289  (note - yes, this is a left wing, anti-globalisation site but the stated things are true)
Seems like a tangent but Osborne belongs to the mass globalisation party (which ultimately is what Trump is against and why Clinton was found to be suspicious).  
The super rich pull the strings and make us go to war against countries trying to break away from central banks and consolidation of wealth (which is the sole reason I took a gamble and voted to leave the EU.  The EU is just another massive step to globalisation and centralisation of wealth, followed by loss of control of currency to said power - look at the ECB and other global finance institutions for info).

Ach, who cares - gimme beer -we're all fooked.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 9, 2016)

Another good example is Bill Gates. Hes made tonnes of money then put in back into the system through philanthropy projects.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 9, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Ach, who cares - gimme beer -we're all fooked.




Spoken like a true Scot  at 10 o'clock in the morning.........


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 9, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Spoken like a true Scot  at 10 o'clock in the morning.........




A _true_ scot would of asked for whisky


----------



## RCoon (Dec 9, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> A _true_ scot would of asked for whisky



A poor Scott would've asked for Buckfast.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 9, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> A _true_ scot would of asked for whisky




Beer is considered more socially acceptable for a Scots' drive to work.


EDIT

a typical Scottish roundabout scene


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 9, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> A _true_ scot would of asked for whisky



I have that too but I am more of a beer man.



RCoon said:


> A poor Scott would've asked for Buckfast.



Who is Scott? And Buckie is a cultural thing, I know well off Barclays Consultants that love the wine (wine, Buckie and Buckfast are the same thing to many up here).



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Beer is considered more socially acceptable for a Scots' drive to work.



Absolutely.  I drink a lot of IPA's so when I'm out with my mate in town doing a beer shop, we classify 4.5% as driving beer.

Though in truth our drink-drive limits are way more draconian than yours.  Think i might emigrate south. 

And I don't drink drive (no more than about a bottle of 5% beer with a meal).  Used to be I could have a pint but that's too much now for BA limits.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 9, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Who is Scott?



I am a mentally broken human being right now.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 9, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Think i might emigrate south.




We keep a welcome in the hillsides of Wales...... We might not have Brains in our heads but theres plenty in our bellies.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 9, 2016)

RCoon said:


> I am a mentally broken human being right now.



Looking for a hug emoticon but cannot see one...


----------



## RCoon (Dec 9, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Looking for a hug emoticon but cannot see one...



I think I've only drank once in about four months. Barely played more than an hour's worth of PC games in the same time too. Sleeping patterns are shot to hell (restless 2 year old, playing stepdad), and girlfriend is having a bad few months. Literally dragging myself along right now.

That said I have started doing daily HIIT workout sessions. Feel much better for it.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 9, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Sleeping patterns are shot to hell (restless 2 year old, playing stepdad), and girlfriend is having a bad few months. Literally dragging myself along right now.



know how you feel
Substitute an 88 yr old Disabled Father with incontinence and Alzheimer  and your know where i am
Yeh Stressed to the proverbial hilt and then there is the lack of money, sex, booze, wrong sort of Drugs, misunderstanding neighbours

I could go on but you would only want to play some Morrisy or *Leonard*_*Cohen* music (  ) 
ps hide the wuckin Razor blades


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 9, 2016)

wish me luck.

i sent my daughters 3 month old samsung J3 back to samsung for repair. UPS do a collection service for them. Samsung repaired it but UPS have lost it.

To replace the phone costs £115.00 but my till receipt says £ 500.00 with a 500.00 discount. I hope samsung send me the 500.00 and not another J3......


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 9, 2016)

way i read that Receipt
You paid £500
and got a £500 Discount  = Free phone ?????
Still Even free phones have warranty 
and if UPS lost it they should be liable for a equal or superior Replacment ( Samsung will supply it but UPS foot the Bill through Shipping insurance )


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 9, 2016)

Its a contract phone, i am assuming they say 500.00 for insurance purposes, It was  £ 11.00 a month for the deal and no upfront price for the phone.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 9, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> It was £ 11.00 a month for the deal and no upfront price for the phone.


And the Sucking Sh*T thru a Cheesy sock part of it is even if its lost your Still stuck paying the £11 a month for no Phone


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 9, 2016)

I've laid it on thick with Samsung explaining how distraught my daughter is without her phone....she;s become all withdrawn and selfie-deprived.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 9, 2016)

Have you Asked Samsung to Block/blacklist the phone via IME num till its found so that UPS mishandler has a useless phone



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> how distraught my daughter is without her phone


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 9, 2016)

Im sure they do all that anyway, i'm already 4 phonecalls and 3 emails into this and 8 closeup pics of the various receipts.

i had a tracking reference which told me it left UPS Swansea depot at 06.30 on Monday. This then changed on Tuesday to Tuesday delivery and so on. UPS told me that this is how their system works, if something isnt deliverd it just gets reissued for the following day ad infinitum.

the first thing they would do is interrogate their system and then quiz  the driver i suppose.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 9, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Im sure they do all that anyway, i'm already 4 phonecalls and 3 emails into this and 8 closeup pics of the various receipts.
> 
> i had a tracking reference which told me it left UPS Swansea depot at 06.30 on Monday. This then changed on Tuesday to Tuesday delivery and so on. UPS told me that this is how their system works, if something isnt deliverd it just gets reissued for the following day ad infinitum.
> 
> the first thing they would do is interrogate their system and then quiz  the driver i suppose.




Fuckem up


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 9, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i had a tracking reference which told me it left UPS Swansea depot at 06.30 on Monday


Its like this (tin hat time)
UPS AN AMERICAN COMPANY HAS A SECRET CONTRACT WITH (chose your pet 3 letter agency)
All and Any Electronic communication device they Handle the Shipping for gets Trans-shipped via USA so it can be copied/bugged

Your phone is only lost till they ship it back from the USA  and then forward it to you


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 9, 2016)

if they think that endless pictures of my daughter pulling stupid faces will help homeland security they are more than welcome.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 15, 2016)

Update on the missing phone. UPS have confirmed via email that they have lost the phone. Now we have to wait up to 10 working days for their process to complete..... which possibly takes us 28/12/16.... a full month after it was collected.

My kids fly off to Spain for Xmas next week which leaves my daughter with a borrowed phone and unable to make or receive calls.

I understand the process they have to go through but Im getting pretty fed up with my daughter venting her spleen at me every day when she gets home from school and theres no sign of her phone.

Come on  UPS FFS.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 16, 2016)

I now have my Asgardia ID number.

I'm going to suggest to my benign temporary leader that an orbiting love satellite be employed to beam down empathy for all.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 16, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> I now have my Asgardia ID number.
> 
> I'm going to suggest to my benign temporary leader that an orbiting love satellite be employed to beam down empathy for all.


You want more junk in orbit


----------



## Beastie (Dec 16, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> We keep a welcome in the hillsides of Wales...... We might not have Brains in our heads but theres plenty in our bellies.



 When I went to Merthyr Tydfil the SA Gold was very good


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 16, 2016)

SA

short for....Skull Attack


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 19, 2016)

Still no phone from Samsung and they cant or wont even connect me to the right dept. I asked to speak to a manager or supervisor and was told that none were on duty. Ive been promised a call back several times, i was even told to go and make a cup of tea because it would be 20 minutes. When i rang back i was told that their policy was between  24-48 hours. I have now waited for over 48 hrs and still no phone call.

Very disappointing bearing in mind none of this is our fault, in total i have spent nearly 3 hours on various calls, emails and online chat trying to get an answer. Surely they can do better than this.

I explained my daughter is flying away for xmas and wouldnt be able to ring on xmas day. I then told them that she was crying. All this was 3 hours ago and i havent even had a confirmation email from the latest operative (should be INoperative) despite her promises.

It cant be too difficult for samsung to send a phone...whether it turns up before friday is another matter.

FFS Samsung pull your finger out.



EDIT.
just had a phonecall from Samsung "escalations" dept................laughable. My parting words to them were "you should rename your department "false expectations dept"

They are unlikely to do anything before the 27th december. TWATS


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 19, 2016)

This has now passed from the sublime to the ridiculous.

Samsung promised me that the person dealing with my case would be emailing UPS for further info. I contacted UPS  again and was given the name of the person at Samsung who has been emailed the info on the 12th....as far as UPS are concerned the case is closed. They have admitted losing the phone.

So
i rang samsung again only to be told that the fella is off sick.. even though i was told this morning that he would be corresponding with UPS today.


Again they refused to let me speak with a supervisor or manager.

Apart from the first chat i have left negative feedback for my 4 subsequent chats in the hope that someone there actually cares. I have been promised a call back within 24 hours. 


TWATS


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 19, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> This has now passed from the sublime to the ridiculous.
> 
> Samsung promised me that the person dealing with my case would be emailing UPS for further info. I contacted UPS  again and was given the name of the person at Samsung who has been emailed the info on the 12th....as far as UPS are concerned the case is closed. They have admitted losing the phone.
> 
> ...




Is there any grounds to take the issue up with a small claims court I wonder. Pitty you cant really complain to the office of fair trading l. Im not sure if there's another watchdog organisation like the Better Business  Bureau like they have in the US


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 19, 2016)

All those minutes or hours wasted contacting them and being lead around im circles  have to be worth something.  So long as you have all call/livechat logs and emails to back everything up im sure you possibly could claim for compo


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 19, 2016)

I really dont know if theres any sort of recourse. I doubt it. Given the circumstance of my daughter going away i think they could be trying harder.

None of this is our fault yet im having to do all the work. I kept copies of the online chats, they add up to over 2 hours and fuck knows how much the  calls to ups and samsung have cost me.
Ive offered my phone to my daughter to take with her to Spain if hers doesnt arrive. I hope we dont get a credit note....our nearest town is 90 minute return journey.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 19, 2016)

So has the UK fallin' into chaos since Brexit like so many liberals claimed? I mean I see the Euro has but the pound is still kicking its ass despite its recent turn.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 19, 2016)

Theres a lot of process to go through before the negotiations can even start and they will take years.

We wont see any material change for a long time. As each part of brexit is negotiated the pound will go up and down. I doubt if we will ever hear a politician say " we are now out of the EU completely"


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 19, 2016)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So has the UK fallin' into chaos since Brexit like so many liberals claimed? I mean I see the Euro has but the pound is still kicking its ass despite its recent turn.



I'm a liberal. Please don't use the term in a derogatory fashion. Lest we call you Trump voting yanks, oligarch loving fascists.

EDIT:  FWIW, the banks are already looking to relocate so although there is no immediate fallout if the UK chooses to leave the single market, we will be hit very hard indeed.  I for one favour free movement of workers (not welfare migrants) and inclusion of the single market.

And a liberal in our side of the pond is someone that believes in equality and the right to exist in a tolerant society - free from persecution from government and institutions.  It's not bad to be a liberal unless you're a bible thumping, homophobic, wife beating red neck.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 20, 2016)

The bullshit continues

Liam 12:59:57
Thanks for confirming that information. The call back is currently in place and we will be contacting you shortly. This is a queue based service, so the team are currently working on getting back to you.
Ger 13:00:57
that isnt really an answer. Jack Ramsden is dealing with it. Is he in the office today?
Liam 13:02:42
Jack is not in the office for the foreseeable future, but this is now being dealt with by another member of the team. At the moment, I can't share any further information than was shared yesterday. The call back with the escalations team is pending, and they will be contacting you shortly to discuss the matter further.
Ger 13:03:14
so i should expect a call within what sort of timeframe?
Liam 13:04:19
I've just had a look at the previous chat and can see that you weren't informed of the time frame, which I apologise about. It's within 72 hours of raising the call back, so we'll be in touch with you within that time frame.
Ger13:06:02
that is incorrect. Previously i have been promised a all back in 20 minutes....this turned out be false because when i chased it up i was told 24-48 hours. Then yesterday i was told to expect a call within 24 hours NOW you are telling me 72 hours
Liam 13:06:45
That's the process that's in place for a call back from the team, and this was set up yesterday by my colleague. We will be contacting you within that time frame.
Ger13:06:56
what timew frame?
24 hrs or 72
Liam 13:07:35
Within the 72 hour time frame for a call back.
Ger 13:08:03
yesterday your colleague told me 24 hours.....you should at least be consistent
this obviously isnt Samsung policy as you all seem to change the rules
Liam 13:09:07
This is the time frame for the escalations team call back, which was processed yesterday. I can only apologise if this hasn't been made clear by colleagues, but this is the time frame for a call.
Ger 13:09:30
fined me a supervisor please
Liam 13:10:03
You're going to be contacted by a senior member of staff when you are called.
Ger 13:10:15
Rubeena said this yesterday........."Right I can arrange for a call back to made in the next 24 hours, is that ok?"
and that could be another 48hours from now?
Liam 13:11:16
That's why I previously clarified this with you, as I read the conversation you had with us yesterday.
Ger13:11:57
you didnt clarify anything....you actually made the situation worse.
Either your policy is for a cll back is as your staff indicate or it is 72 hours....which is it?
Liam 13:14:09
I've clarified that it's 72 hours for a call back with the escalations team, and that they are going to contact you within this timeframe.
Ger13:14:22
this is the first time 72 hours has been mentioned at all
i can appreciate you are dealing with peoples phones exploding all over the place but this is a very important matter for us. None of this issue has been caused by us. My young daughter is going away for xmas and will be unable to caall us on Xmas day....she is distraught.
Liam 13:16:44
Yes, I know it's the first time you've been informed, as I've read through the conversation that you had yesterday with my colleague. This isn't an issue caused by you, so I appreciate you're wanting it sorted as quickly as possible. We have escalated this, so we'll be in touch with you within this time frame to get this sorted out for you.
Ger 13:17:35
will you get me a supervisor please?
my daughter has been without a phone since the end of November........i expected a lot better from Samsung bearing in mind the phone broke after only 3 months
i am having to do all the work here and noone from Samsung actually seems to want to take ownership
Liam 13:21:06
There is not a supervisor that you can speak to at the moment. I've just been in contact with a senior member of staff, and they've said that they will be able to get the call back raised today, rather than having to wait longer. Can I just confirm the best method of contact for today?
Ger 13:21:34
i have been given plattitudes by everyone in samsung i have spoken to and not one of you seems to know the rules about your own call back poliy
i know that the dept. closes at 18.00hrs
Liam 13:23:12
Ok, thanks. So I'll pass this on now for you and we're going to be back with you shortly.
Ger 13:23:27
so you are PROMISING me a call before 18.00hrs today?
Liam 13:24:33
It's being treated as a matter of urgency, so it's going to be dealt with quicker than the standard time frame.
Ger 13:24:56
so you are PROMISING me a call before 18.00hrs today?
Liam 13:25:51
I'm not promising anything, as this isn't something I deal with any further. It's being dealt with as a matter of urgency, so you're going to be contacted at the earliest opportunity.
Ger 13:26:50
Thanks for your help Liam. I will be leaving negative feedback and it no reflection of the way you have dealt with me
Liam 13:27:02
That's not a problem, Ger. I completely understand.
Ger13:28:08
Can you warn your coleagues that i will be back in touch at 17.45 if i have haveny been contacted and we can all waste some more valuable time together
Liam 13:28:18
I will certainly do that, yes.
Ger 13:29:57
hopefully we can put a smile back on my daughters face. Thanks for your help Liam. When you next have an office huddle i would suggest that you raise the issue of consistency within your department.
Liam 13:31:53
We'll get this sorted out as quickly as we can for you. If there's nothing else I can help with, I'll disconnect the chat. Bye, Ger.
Ger 13:31:58
Bye Liam perhaps we will chat again in a few hours.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 20, 2016)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK 

I think this link might be helpful to you


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 20, 2016)

An update....not a good one but an update all the same.


The "social media/webchat manager" has agreed to take ownership. Unfortunately he isnt on shift till 15.00  tomorrow which is 36 hrs before my daughter flies away.

We are preparing ourselves for further disapointment.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 21, 2016)

Sit Rep

Still no phone.


Having not received a call by 15.00 i tried to contact the socialmedia/webchat manager (Ryan) who couldnt be found. I queried that perhaps his phone had gone missing too?

Minutes later i was told that he was in a meeting and he would call me back............45 minutes later he did......with bad news.

Alex (Jacks  replacement) is the manager dealing with our missing phone BUT she is still waiting for the paperwork from UPS ( UPS  told me they sent it on 12th december) and can do nothing till it arrives.

Ryan has assured me that everything will be sorted tomorrow but told me we wont get a phone till after the bank holidays , which means wednesday at the earliest,

i said to him, "send us some money and we will take the bus to town and buy another phone that way my daughter can have a phone to take away with her."

Ryan thought it was sensible way to deal with it and said he will try and arrange some sort of compensation as well.

The deadline is 11.00 tomorrow, after then i cant even get to town and back to get to the shop.

so far i have chatted with

Rhiannon
Rubeena
Sonia
Liam (twice)
Mo
Becky
and the Manager Ryan

Alex should be ringing me in the morning.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 21, 2016)

Note7 in the post as compensation


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 21, 2016)

I,m well into 4 hours of webchat and calls so far and that doesnt include the calls to UPS..and it hasnt finished yet.


My daughter has run out of tears and wants to prosecute someone......


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 22, 2016)

I just saw a guy stealing an advent calendar


He will get 30 days for that.....


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 22, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I just saw a guy stealing an advent calendar
> 
> 
> He will get 30 days for that.....



Doh.... Would have been good had they not been for 24/25 days 

On a side note, I bought an Asus ZenFone from ebuyer for £80 2 weeks ago and the camera developed a problem and stopped working after a few days, they collected it Monday and the rma is now closed with another on order, why didn't you take to the retailer if it was new I find  they're much more efficient than mfrs as they don't have all the stringent testing hoops to jump through usually if it's not working that's good enough for them and they'll send you a replacement and just ship the dud back to the mfr... Obviously it's a moot point right now, hopefully you're sorted out by tomorrow.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 22, 2016)

They refused to accept it in the 3 shop and just gave me the Samsung support number to arrange the RMA..if you are interested here is a copy of this mornings conversation,


Amar 10:50:57
I am just looking for Ryan, please bear with me
Ger 10:51:05
thankyou
Amar 10:55:32
Thank you for your patience Ger
I have spoken to Ryan, he does apologise about the delay but is still currently looking into your case. He will give you a call back in the afternoon today, will that be ok?
Ger 10:56:46
Not really. As Ryan is aware this matter needs to be resolved this morning.
Amar 10:57:01
He did apologise about not being able to get an update by 11 am
There wont be any information to provide you if he is not able to get an update I'm afraid
Ger 10:58:07
which is contrary to what he told me yesterday. Can you connect me with Alex instead then please.
Amar 10:59:22
Unfortunately I wont be able to connect you to Alex as she does not have a live chat support feature I'm afraid
Ger 10:59:48
then please may i have a direct line number to call her on?
Amar 11:00:47
She does not have that either, as she only does outbound calls. You can call the helpdesk and ask to speak to her on: 0330 726 7864 but even then, I dont think there is an update in this exact moment in time. As the case is with Ryan, Alex and yourself, as soon as an update is available they do contact you right away
Ger 11:02:33
They are both aware of the predicament i am in and when i spoke to Ryan on the phone last night he assured me this was an urgent matter. i have a very upset daughter here and TBH samsung is ruining her Xmas with their ineptitude
She goes away for xmas at 07.30 tmrw and will be unable to call us on Xmas day
The last bus i can take to town to replace the phone leaves at 12.55....there are no other busses at all today
this has become a comedy of errors and unfortunately noone is laughing...least of all my daughter.
Amar 11:05:37
I do apologise about the experience you have had Ger
Please allow me a moment to find Ryan and discuss this with him
Ger 11:07:52
i have now been apologized to by....Rhiannon...Rubbeena, Sonia, Liam (twice) Mo yourself and Ryan and i have seen no evidence of any activity other than the effort i have made myself
Amar 11:12:40
Hi Mr J it's Ryan. Sorry I've not been in touch yet. Alex seems to have a few devices which have been lost in transit so she has sent a bulk request for paperwork to UPS. As soon as we get it back I can check on what the next steps are.
It's looking more unlikely that we'll get a resolution before the end of the day. I did also ask about a temporary phone / money so your daughter could buy a handset but that's not an option either.
Ger 11:13:51
Hopeless....bloody hopeless.
Amar 11:14:09
Sorry I've not been able to progress this any further.
Ger 11:14:30
you're not the only one
Amar 11:15:03
Please pass my apologies onto your daughter as well. I really do acknowledge it's terrible timing, on-top of the delays you've already experienced.
Ger 11:15:39
Let me guess........i can expect a response within 72 hours?
Amar 11:17:13
It's my last day in the office for Christmas now. I'm back on Weds 28th so I'll need to pass it across to one of my colleagues to chase in my absence. I am still hoping to get some sort of update today - so I'll give you a call later if you're free?
Ger 11:17:51
what is the name of the person taking your workload?
Amar 11:18:18
There's a few of us in my digital area. The managers name I will ask is Georgina.
Ger 11:21:13
i honestly cant believe how samsung can be so inefficient. Our individual circumstance aside it cant be difficult to sort these issues out espeially if they happen so often. i think it would be cortepous of you to give me alex's phone number because i a m getting seriously fed up heree....hours and hours of my time...many calls to your dept. and to UPS and still no closer AT ALL
in fact now we are even further from a sensible time scale because xmas is in the way as we know....bank holidays are non working days
(according to your policy)
you should have "headbang" as an emojii on your feedback form
Amar 11:24:33
Alex doesn't have a direct number unfortunately. With her picking up Jack's workload it's doubtful she would be immediately available as well. The only thing I can promise at the moment is I will continue to chase today and if we don't have a resolution, I'll complete a handover with Georgina. Also, once the new phone has arrived, we'll arrange some sort of reimbursement as an apology for the experience.
Ger 11:25:50
Ryan...i am not going to hold my breath, given the way this has progressed so far.
what do you ssuggest i do now? Sit and wait for a call from Samsung? I am very very unhappy with samsung this whole thing has been a very annoying time consuming nonsense.
Amar 11:29:21
There will be an update from me today. If we aren't any further with the replacement phone it will be at least be some confirmed steps to what's going on over the next few days.
Ger 11:30:46
Thankyou Ryan. I imagine you will be leaving the office at around 16.00 as you were at work early today. so i shoulld expect a call from you before 16.00?
Amar 11:32:21
Yes definitely. And yes I finish at 16:00 today
No problem. I will aim to call before then
Ger 11:33:29
I will speak to one of your operatives at 15.30 and ask for you if you havent called.....does this sound ok?
Amar 11:34:18
Of course.
Ger 11:34:37
till then. Thankyou Ryan.
Amar 11:34:48
Thank you again Mr J. Appreciate your patience and we'll speak later today.



My daughter is absolutely furious.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 22, 2016)

Wow what a farce, the least they should and could very very easily do is ship you a new replacement, it's not like it's one of their flagship phones either and you're trying to fleece them out of £500+ I'd be fuming, it's clear to see that you'll be lucky to get a resolution before the new year and I would kick  up all kinds of hell to make sure you're compensated the cost of the phone at the very least when this whole shit storm is over


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 22, 2016)

like i said to them days ago...put the customer first and sort out their mess of a papertrail later. My daughter should be happy to be going to spain for xmas....now shes just miserable.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 22, 2016)

If they send you a stack of S7 edge's as compo. Id be interested in taking one off you for a good price


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 22, 2016)

i found a design for the xmas card i am sending to the head of customer service at samsung


----------



## Finners (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas guys


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 25, 2016)

RIP -- George Michael 1963-2016


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 25, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> RIP -- George Michael 1963-2016




Bummer.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 25, 2016)

Is xmas over yet? I feel hung over


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 25, 2016)

Beastie said:


> Is xmas over yet? I feel hung over



If you need to ask, youre not nearly as drunk enough as you need to be


----------



## Beastie (Dec 25, 2016)

*cracks open beer


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 25, 2016)

Dads gone to Bed 15 min ago now i can down a few tinnies 



Beastie said:


> Is xmas over yet? I feel hung over


5 min to go then its over


----------



## Beastie (Dec 25, 2016)

cheers!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 25, 2016)

Cheers everyone. Im having a glass of brandy.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 25, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Cheers everyone. Im having a glass of brandy.



larger for me   cannot get too pissed in case dad needs me in the night (Argh the pain of careing 24/7   you cannot get too pissed )


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 26, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Bummer.



I laughed out loud, well played sir... But rip none the less


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 27, 2016)

can anyone watch/listen to this with a straight face??


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 27, 2016)

Oh my God







now look at what you done


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 29, 2016)

Still no phone,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,




 


that doesnt include all the phone calls to UPS and Samsung.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 29, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Still no phone,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> View attachment 82520
> ...



Does your daughter still need a phone? And when for?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 29, 2016)

Shes back from Spain now and has given my phone back to me so she is still without a phone.

When i chatted with Amar this morning (3rd time with Amar) he said i would be contacted by 10.30 this morning.........didnt happen. I am going to contact them again soon if only to prevent the inevitable onslaught from my daughter.

its really doing my head in now, i just seem to be wasting my time, Since my daughter got back from Xmas in Spain we have spent more time talking about the bloody phone than anything else. She didnt say "good morning" today..........she just said "phone?"


Im going to have a smoke and chill a bit before i do anything else.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 29, 2016)

I suppose she wants a proper modern phone? I have a Nexus 5 (normal SIM) or a Moto X (2015, nano SIM). If it was life or death, I could send you one.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 29, 2016)

Thats very generous but no thankyou. I am sure it will be resolved soon. Crunch time will be when she goes back to school as she actually needs a phone for her schoolwork.

13.30 i will go back on the webchat and no doubt spend another 45 minutes being fed bullshit.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 29, 2016)

I have now spoken to -

Rhiannon
Rubeena
Liam (twice)
Mo
Hollie
Sonia
Amar (three times)
Marria
and
Ryan

Georgina is refusing to email me and apparently Alex doesnt even have a phone even though she works for Samsung.


i am losing the will to live.....


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 29, 2016)

Think its time to escalate to County Court Small Claims Court or local Council consumer Complaints Dept ( well at least threaten to politely)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 29, 2016)

My daughter wants to ring the police.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 29, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Think its time to escalate to County Court Small Claims Court or local Council consumer Complaints Dept ( well at least threaten to politely)



Ive been saying take it to a small claims court for a long time now


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 29, 2016)

They need a manager from Korea running the dept. preferably one from North Korea. 

i have started calling myself "Mr.Disappointed" on the feedback form, i dread to think what the customer service team is calling me. i have a mental image of the cry going up in their office

"hahahahahahaha, its that twat from Wales again.......what shall we tell him this time?"


----------



## Beastie (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm reminded of this Kool Keith skit


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 29, 2016)

As suggested in the vid i just vomitted in a cup.

i feel a lot better now.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 29, 2016)

In Case you are missing


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 29, 2016)

The time for talking is coming to an end apparently.....


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 29, 2016)

I have a bigger gun than that if you need additional stopping power.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 29, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> I have a bigger gun than that if you need additional stopping power.



Challenger II's aren't road legal are they?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 29, 2016)

i will run the Challenger idea past my daughter when she gets in but i reckon it'll be a yes.

@Tatty_One we will swing by and pick it up on our way to the Samsung offices in Sheffield if thats OK. you can join us if you like.

I will bring snacks.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 29, 2016)

No, wait..... I don't do tanks, shitty small guns, I like BIG, in this case better known as *AS90 (Braveheart)*.......................

155mm of pure love, 55km/h spent some time with a few in Kosovo...................


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 29, 2016)

do not under any circumstance let caps drive when he is Angry




This is what happens   Cardiff used to be a nice welsh city


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 31, 2016)

Sigh. Woke up at 5am and my pc was on the fritz. I think the new corsair AX760 that i ordered about a month ago is faulty as its exhibiting  the same symptoms of the AX850 that it replaced. for no reason my pc just suddenly restarted out of the blue while it was idle and it went into a non stop boot loop. Ive ordered an EVGA psu from Amazon this time but it wont be here till Tuesday. Pc wont power on even if i push the button on the pc case and even if i reach inside and push the power button on my motherboard

:edit:

Well it seems to boot fine now after i had completely  flipped the switch on the psu and went back to sleep for another  4 hours


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 31, 2016)

an update on my daughters missing phone

_Further to your query, I can confirm that we have received documentation from UPS, we will be in touch with you in the next 3-5 working days once we have received final confirmation regarding your claim._


What with the bank holidays this could mean no further action till 9th January.

Im fucking tamping here.....wankers.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 31, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> an update on my daughters missing phone
> 
> _Further to your query, I can confirm that we have received documentation from UPS, we will be in touch with you in the next 3-5 working days once we have received final confirmation regarding your claim._
> 
> ...



Any word about the compensation that was promised?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 31, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Any word about the compensation that was promised?




im not wasting any more of my time. i will wait to be contacted and then see what happens. All we want is the phone and the line rental back any thing else would be a well deserved bonus. They wont connect me with the peolple i need to speak to and are claiming that these "managers" cant make outbound calls.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 2, 2017)

Every one enjoy Christmas    
dont forget now its over to play this for your ungratful kids/wife


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 2, 2017)

WAHEY.....woke up to an email from Samsung.


Unfortunately it was exactly the same as the last one they sent......word for word, an identical apology. We are still no closer to getting the phone back.


I have checked my phone......12 phone calls and the list of emails keeps growing.





 

if anyone knows what its like having a permanently angry teenage daughter you will probably empathise with my current predicament.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 5, 2017)

Virtual lap of the Circuit of Wales.

they still havent decided if it will actually get built but if it is i really hope they give all  the corners Welsh names which are impossible for commentators to pronounce.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats not Wales the weather stayed the same for longer than a minute


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 5, 2017)

The downhill S'es at 0.58 look superb....especially for bikes.


----------



## Finners (Jan 5, 2017)

Looks like fun to drive but would be basically impossibly to overtake on in F1 cars or other open wheel formulas, all to high speed. OK for bikes that can go through those quicker corners together or touring cars that can just bump the other cars out the way. 

Even bikes would want some heavier braking zones than any of them corners.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 5, 2017)

There have never been any plans to host F1...its a MotoGp circuit


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 5, 2017)

At  the moment they would struggle to Run a Moto Cross or Grass Track Event
certainly a Trials or Scramble would be on the Cards 


Wales Must Try Harder


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 8, 2017)

We all thought my kids' IT teacher was a bit strange, then this happenned..........

http://www.milfordmercury.co.uk/new...rference_with_corpse__porn_image/?ref=mr&lp=3


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 9, 2017)

UK "Tree of the Year"  Newtown in Powys


The Brimmon Oak, a bypass was diverted in the hope that it will survive another 500 years.







http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-mid-wales-35639060


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 9, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baikushev's_pine


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 9, 2017)

i trump your 1,300....this one is 4 miles from where i grew up







http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...Welsh-churchyard-FIVE-THOUSAND-years-old.html


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 9, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_oldest_trees


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 9, 2017)

naaa

noones interested in American trees.....


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 9, 2017)

ya but there is an interesting info about them.
80k years old colony of trees. didnt knew such thing exist.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 9, 2017)

A famous American tree is in the news today......................oh dear.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 9, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> noones interested in American trees.....


except lumber jacks


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 9, 2017)

Your lack of Joshua Trees is disturbing


----------



## mcborge (Jan 10, 2017)

New member here and fellow brit. Can i be added to this thread pls.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 14, 2017)

mcborge said:


> New member here and fellow brit. Can i be added to this thread pls.



Sorry for the delay. But welcome!! We're normally quite a social bunch.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 14, 2017)

Sowwy.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 14, 2017)

If i must explain myself -- Ive been without a PC for the last few days  PC started BSOD'ing again randomly so i replaced the PSU i bought last November with another.... I hope this fixes the problem, If not then its probably my graphics card which is borked. but the strange thing is before i decided to replace the PSU again (when my PC was actually stable) I had no problem playing BF1, KF2 or GW2 for hours....

Ive literally just finished eating dinner after coming home from work and replaced the PSU. I ordered another AX760 so it was a straight up swap.


----------



## Finners (Jan 14, 2017)

mcborge said:


> New member here and fellow brit. Can i be added to this thread pls.



Missed your intro to. Welcome! Mostly this thread is just full of us having a moan but occasionally we actually talk to each other 

Are you a gamer? or do you use your comp for other things? 



FreedomEclipse said:


> If i must explain myself -- Ive been without a PC for the last few days  PC started BSOD'ing again randomly so i replaced the PSU i bought last November with another.... I hope this fixes the problem, If not then its probably my graphics card which is borked. but the strange thing is before i decided to replace the PSU again (when my PC was actually stable) I had no problem playing BF1, KF2 or GW2 for hours....
> 
> Ive literally just finished eating dinner after coming home from work and replaced the PSU. I ordered another AX760 so it was a straight up swap.



You dont have much luck do you mate, Any particular reason you think its the PSU? I would be doing a lot more testing before just throwing money at new components.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 14, 2017)

Finners said:


> You dont have much luck do you mate, Any particular reason you think its the PSU? I would be doing a lot more testing before just throwing money at new components.




Twice ive woken up in the middle of the night to my PC in the throes of a never ending bootloop. Ive checked BSODviewer and its something to do with Nvidia drivers so i stepped my clocks down a little as i think i might of been pushing my 1070 too hard. Last wednesday night, my PC went into another bootloop for the same reason, I couldnt even boot into windows without going into another boot loop. 

But the strange thing was I was playing KF2 for a few hours earlier in the day prior to jumping into a few games of BF1 with you and corpse and my PC ran absolutely perfectly.  I honestly hope its not my 1070 which is faulty. If I have to RMA and they send me back one with Micron ram then im doomed.


----------



## Finners (Jan 14, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Twice ive woken up in the middle of the night to my PC in the throes of a never ending bootloop. Ive checked BSODviewer and its something to do with Nvidia drivers so i stepped my clocks down a little as i think i might of been pushing my 1070 too hard. Last wednesday night, my PC went into another bootloop for the same reason, I couldnt even boot into windows without going into another boot loop.
> 
> But the strange thing was I was playing KF2 for a few hours earlier in the day prior to jumping into a few games of BF1 with you and corpse and my PC ran absolutely perfectly.  I honestly hope its not my 1070 which is faulty. If I have to RMA and they send me back one with Micron ram then im doomed.



Micron memory isnt that bad 

I'd try Prime95 blend test for a few hours or even this memory test (http://hcidesign.com/memtest/) it found errors alot quicker then memtest did for me. You have to run multiple instances of it testing 2gb at a time until your testing all your RAM. It explains this when you try to run it to.

At least them to test will prove your CPU and RAM out then you can go down the route of GPU stressing


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 14, 2017)

Finners said:


> Micron memory isnt that bad
> 
> I'd try Prime95 blend test for a few hours or even this memory test (http://hcidesign.com/memtest/) it found errors alot quicker then memtest did for me. You have to run multiple instances of it testing 2gb at a time until your testing all your RAM. It explains this when you try to run it to.
> 
> At least them to test will prove your CPU and RAM out then you can go down the route of GPU stressing




Well one step at a time. For now the psu has been replaced so now we wait and see. Otherwise I'll definitely have to test my clocks. I play so many games with the same clocks but not once has the system crashed or BSOD'd while ive been in game and the only time it did it was due to having mismatched ram or a faulty PSU. I had a previous AX860 that was on its way out that would cause me to bsod while gaming with you guys.


----------



## mcborge (Jan 15, 2017)

Finners said:


> Missed your intro to. Welcome! Mostly this thread is just full of us having a moan but occasionally we actually talk to each other
> 
> Are you a gamer? or do you use your comp for other things?
> 
> ...


Thanks, yes i am a gamer and have been gaming since the commodore 64 was a thing and i was heavy into the Amiga as well before switching to and then building my own gaming pc's.  I do most of my gaming through steam and play a lot of space engineers were i've built a few ship and station collections on the workshop. Here's one of my latest builds.





FreedomEclipse said:


> Sorry for the delay. But welcome!! We're normally quite a social bunch.


No worries... Thanks.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 16, 2017)

Welsh sailor Alex Thomson is claiming a world record after again narrowing the gap on leader Armel le Cleac'h in the Vendee Globe race.
http://www.vendeeglobe.org/en/









The race is in its final stages and Thomson has reduced the distance he trails race leader Armel Le Cleac'h to 73 nautical miles.

Thomson and his team say he has set a solo 24-hour world mark of 536.81 miles in the process.


Amazing helicopter footage
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/wales/38602923


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 16, 2017)

From that pic correction needed


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Welsh sailor Alex Thomson


Welsh Submariner  Alex Thomson   either way if he's from wales he is used to that much water usualy in the form of Rain


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 18, 2017)

Welsh sailor Alex Thomson has gained 30 miles on Vendee Globe solo race leader Armel le Cleac'h ahead of Thursday's expected finish.

Thomson, 42, trailed by around 70 miles on Tuesday, but cut the deficit to around 40 overnight.

Having been making a steady 10-15 knots on Tuesday, the leaders are expected to encounter changeable conditions before arriving into Les Sables d’Olonne on Thursday, with lighter less stable winds coming in from the North West.

Despite already reaching the latitude of the finish line in Les Sables d’Olonne, France, they are being forced to sail much further north due to an anticyclone currently blocking their path home. The routing the pair must follow could take them as far north as the Scilly Isles, an archipelago off the coast of Cornwall in the south-west of Britain, before they can tack and finally point their bows towards the finish.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

North Wales earthquake was just ‘fat bird slipping on a kebab’




An ‘earthquake’ that rocked North Wales earlier today has been explained away by local geologists.

The earthquake measured 1.1 on the Richter Scale but was put down to an overweight woman slipping on a discarded kebab.

Jonny Pebbleface of the North Wales Earthquake Club said:


“I was in my bedroom earlier today monitoring my earthquake equipment when I noticed that the needle jumped. I noted this down in my notebook and immediately informed the authorities. I told them what I had seen on my equipment and gave them the exact time of the recorded event. They asked me to bring my findings to their office so I packed up my stuff and headed downstairs. Upon opening the front door, I noticed a large woman on the floor outside the kebab shop next door. She was moaning about how she’d bruised her gunt. I inspected the scene further to see an abandoned kebab next to her, some of which was on the bottom of her dap. I therefore concluded that the fat woman had slipped on the kebab, thus causing the mini-earthquake.”

The woman, who didn’t want to be identified said:

“I was too busy tucking into my own kebab to notice the one of the floor and I went arse over tit. I landed on my gunt which really hurt but I’m ok.”

Residents of North Wales reported household ornaments moving as well as hearing a deep rumbling sound across the region.



From my favourite online newspaper which deals with important current affairs in Wales
http://www.walesoncraic.com/


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 21, 2017)

^^^^^^


----------



## mcborge (Jan 21, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> North Wales earthquake was just ‘fat bird slipping on a kebab’
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that activated my hilarity unit... ROFL.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 26, 2017)

Right....to almost complete the shitiest customer service experience i have ever had the misfortune to be involved in.  I am not going to repeat the whole sorry saga but we finally have a phone (as you may be aware.)

My daughters missing phone.....Chapter 8


Now to the matter of the compensation being offered to me by samsung. I havent actually asked for anything but i did explain that their shoddy goods have left me with a phone bill fora phone that was in their care for 2 months. 

JOY OF JOYS.....they are sending me £ 50.00 worth of Amazon vouchers.....a piffling sum compared to the inconvenience they have caused and the time, effort and expense i have wasted in chasing them for their inefficiencies.


Guess what?  ...........one final kick in the teeth from their inept customer service dept. in Sheffield.....  " they will arrive by post and will take several weeks to arrive"
When i was told this  i quizzed the operative a bit as to her definition of "several" Turns out in sheffield several means two, so i said to her "so you mean a couple of weeks" i.e. a couple is two. No she said it will take several weeks......................i then gave her my definition of "several"

couple..........2
few.................3/ 4 or 5
several...........6/7 or 8

so i then asked her....which will it be?  2 or 8 ?

it all got a bit confusing for her at that point as she couldnt answer my question. As i always do, i asked her " if you were a customer would you be happy with that as an answer?" she then got a bit flabbergasted and kept repeating " i dont know " so i took her name , which seemed to upset her . I then asked to speak to a manager in the building ( i named 4 of them) and she denied knowing any of them


My parting shot was. " i'm not sure if i mentioned it but....i record all calls for training purposes".......

These are all the people i have spoken to by chat, email or phone at samsung sheffield.

Rhiannon
Rubeena
Liam twice
Mo
Anan
Neil
Niamh
Immie
Sonia
Anrar 4 times 
Ryan
Maria
Alex
Abigail
Farah



So, in summary


the phone worked properly for 3 months....when they lost it ,it took 8 weeks for them to supply a replacement and it could be anything up to 8 weeks before we receive the vouchers.

I could be really rude about them now but im going to leave it with this--------------- samsung customer service dept. especially the " alternate resolutions" department are a bunch of wankers and despite liking their products i will not be buying any more of them.

Any member here has my permission to punch me in the face if i ever buy another samsung product.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 26, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Right....to almost complete the shitiest customer service experience i have ever had the misfortune to be involved in.  I am not going to repeat the whole sorry saga but we finally have a phone (as you may be aware.)
> 
> My daughters missing phone.....Chapter 8
> 
> ...




If you did make a voice recording id make a video,  document every step and upload it to YouTube.  Not just to show how poor the customer service was but also to show how not to customer service


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm not alone

https://www.complaintsdepartment.co.uk/samsung-uk/


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 26, 2017)

You need to do some digging and see if you can come up with an e mail address for one of Samsung's most senior people in UK or Europe, I am talking Director level upwards and let them know the history of your daughters case, you never know they might give you some free shares!

If that fails, lets rub a bit of dirt on our faces, stick a balaclava over our heads and go up to Sheffield for some pyrotechnic action 

In a similar but much less painful vein, my youngest daughter who is a self employed IT Infrastructure and Systems consultant has a Samsung S6 Edge (I think that's what they are called) that she uses for her company work, she did a firmware upgrade (notification on phone) on Saturday and the phone broke, never got past the Samsung landing screen on startup afterwards, on checking the warranty she found that she missed it by 4 days, she was not happy to say the least, she spoke to Samsung on the off chance that they may be helpful, especially as it was their own firmware that caused the issue, I presume it could have also been Sheffield, they were not going to play nice at all, so she spoke to O2 who she has the contract with and 2 business days later she had a brand new phone on her doorstep.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 26, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> You need to do some digging and see if you can come up with an e mail address for one of Samsung's most senior people in UK or Europe, I am talking Director level upwards and let them know the history of your daughters case, you never know they might give you some free shares!



i will try that, its a very good idea.




Tatty_One said:


> If that fails, lets rub a bit of dirt on our faces, stick a balaclava over our heads and go up to Sheffield for some pyrotechnic action



ready and reporting for duty Sir










Tatty_One said:


> In a similar but much less painful vein, my youngest daughter who is a self employed IT Infrastructure and Systems consultant has a Samsung S6 Edge (I think that's what they are called) that she uses for her company work, she did firmware upgrade (notification on phone) on Saturday and the phone broke, never got past the Samsung landing screen on startup afterwards, on checking the warranty she found that she missed it by 4 days, she was not happy to say the least, she spoke to Samsung on the off chance that they may be helpful, especially as it was their own firmware that caused the issue, I presume it could have also been Sheffield, they were not going to play nice at all, so she spoke to O2 who she has the contract with and 2 business days later she had a brand new phone on her doorstep.




See? yet another pissed off samsung customer. if it isnt the product that fails it is the customer service team but usually both. its good to hear that O2 made a difference.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 27, 2017)

I hear Donald is coming over for tea with the Queen.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 29, 2017)

Sipping some bushmills while blasting out some Queen and doing some cleaning. could there be a better Sunday?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 29, 2017)

"Blasting out some Queen" could be misinterpreted.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 29, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> "Blasting out some Queen" could be misinterpreted.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 29, 2017)

Im sucking on a Werthers and nearly spat it out.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 29, 2017)

Cleaning is more or less done.

Just started an RMA for my faulty AX860, About time i send this to Corsair.

Ive also ordered myself some dirty nasty greasy dominoes pizza. all i need to do now is to strop down, put on a pair of dirty boxer shorts and grubby vest, grab a beer and sit in front of the TV in full council estate trash style

u fokin wot m8


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello I know I've not been here in ages but I've been having a nose about as I'm sat around at home a lot recently. ( Probably won't be back as a regular member any time soon whilst the management of the site is the same  )

Freedom eclipse, if you were getting bsods from a faulty power supply ( two from.the sound of things) it's possible that your motherboard MOSFETs are damaged or even your CPU has been damaged from those power supplies being dodgy.

I'm just wondering what makes you certain that it's the PSU still causing the issues have you used a PSU tester on them? ( I may of missed where you said you had done this)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 31, 2017)

pantherx12 said:


> Hello I know I've not been here in ages but I've been having a nose about as I'm sat around at home a lot recently. ( Probably won't be back as a regular member any time soon whilst the management of the site is the same  )
> 
> Freedom eclipse, if you were getting bsods from a faulty power supply ( two from.the sound of things) it's possible that your motherboard MOSFETs are damaged or even your CPU has been damaged from those power supplies being dodgy.
> 
> I'm just wondering what makes you certain that it's the PSU still causing the issues have you used a PSU tester on them? ( I may of missed where you said you had done this)



So far... AX860 -- Dying. Changed for an AX760 off Amazon, AX760 started putting my PC into a random bootloop -- Returned that one and currently have another AX760 off Amazon which has been working perfectly since the 14th or 15th of Jan. Two weeks with no problems. I'll keep my fingers crossed that it was just the PSUs that were borked.


Cuz i really cant afford to build a new machine currently 



On a side note, I think I should be investing in a good UPS because the mains socket I have my speakers hooked up to occasionally suffers a brownout, though my PC just carries on running..


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 1, 2017)

With a big storm imminent its time for a really good weather map.

https://www.ventusky.com/?p=9;152;1&l=temperature


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 1, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> With a big storm imminent its time for a really good weather map.
> 
> https://www.ventusky.com/?p=9;152;1&l=temperature



Yeah, I think i'll leave the bike at home for the next few days..... Ive just finished some minor maintenance on it earlier today, f**k taking it out and getting it all messy already


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 1, 2017)

You worry about your bike getting muddy while ii panic about my roof blowing off....we could have a right hammering down here.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 1, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> You worry about your bike getting muddy while ii panic about my roof blowing off....we could have a right hammering down here.



sounds like your roof is going to take a bit of a badgering.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 1, 2017)

My son just bagged up our neighbours back door in case there is flooding. High tide is 21.09 and its a pretty big one even without the wind pushing a surge in.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 1, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> With a big storm imminent its time for a really good weather map.
> 
> https://www.ventusky.com/?p=9;152;1&l=temperature


"Nice map/anamation"


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 1, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> "Nice map/anamation"




its a good one,

 click the "waves" button........... supposed to be 5 metres at the coast already and that is BIG


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 7, 2017)

The last Concorde made its final journey to a new home on Tuesday - just a quarter of a mile and at a walking pace.

After 13 years languishing at the side of an airfield in Bristol, the iconic supersonic plane was towed across an airfield to an indoor hangar in preparation for it becoming the centrepiece of a new £19million aerospace museum.

Bristol Aviation Centre, which will celebrate the city’s aviation history, is due to open this summer.





























 I still miss her now.........I cant believe its nearly 14 years since i said a fond farewell to her from the roof of Terminal 4.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 7, 2017)

STILL ONE OF THE MOST BEAUTIFUL AND ICONIC AIRCRAFT IN THE WORLD
YEH IT HAD TO BE SAID IN BIG CAPS


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 8, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> STILL ONE OF THE MOST BEAUTIFUL AND ICONIC AIRCRAFT IN THE WORLD
> YEH IT HAD TO BE SAID IN BIG CAPS



I never got to go in one 

On a side note.... I dont know if its just me but Corsair's CS seem to be slacking, I opened up a support ticket with them on the 29th Jan and It literally got approved on monday and I posted it today.

It took them on average at least 2 days to respond to every message I leave them.

AT LEAST I dont have to send the it all the way to the Netherlands like my Corsair K70s I swear to god it was £20-30 to send it there each time and the second time it happened i was pissed. Greybeard who was the support here at the time did send me a credit note though so i got the money back for postage.

£12 to send a faulty PSU to somewhere in the UK so im happy with that.

::EDIT::

On another side note....

If I told support that i didnt have the original box as a family member had thrown it out  without telling me so I boxed the faulty PSU in a random Amazon box with a loads of bubble wrap with the bag of cables that came with the AX760 from Amazon. If they reject my RMA because of that, I will be so pissed.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 9, 2017)

2 days till Wales vs England at rugby. This rugby advert was banned in 2012










they have just banned this years advert...

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/sport/rugby/rugby-news/whats-good-england-bbc-wales-12578517


big shame.....i saw it twice and it is even better than the  2012 one.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 9, 2017)

This is not the place but can I just say fuck Donald Trump?

I cannot believe how quickly his presidency has gone south and how utterly infantile his administration is.  How can America let this happen?  He tweets angry rants against everything that disagrees with him, he's stacked a cabinet full of fucking billionaire republicans (oh, yeah, how does that conservative christian ethic smack when your godly cabinet is richer than sin?), he's relaxing banking controls (crash) and he simply does not understand what leading a _great_ country means.

Voting for Clinton was anathema to many decent Americans but Trump?  Well done USA, your man in charge is making your country look less stable and less mature than North Korea.

You need an impeachment fast.

Jesus wept.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 9, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> This is not the place but can I just say fuck Donald Trump?
> 
> I cannot believe how quickly his presidency has gone south and how utterly infantile his administration is.  How can America let this happen?  He tweets angry rants against everything that disagrees with him, he's stacked a cabinet full of fucking billionaire republicans (oh, yeah, how does that conservative christian ethic smack when your godly cabinet is richer than sin?), he's relaxing banking controls (crash) and he simply does not understand what leading a _great_ country means.
> 
> ...



He's also using his presidential twitter account to trash talk a company that dropped his daughter's line of products, which is in direct violation of POTUS rules. He seems very defensive whenever the media publishes anything about him and his team.

The lady doth protest too much.

I would say Americans put him there so they can deal with their folly, but the reality is over half of them didn't, since he didn't actually win the popular vote. The issue is most Americans who voted him in are so vehemently set in their ways, they'd allow him to tar, feather and chase them through the streets and still vote Trump. I understand people are Republican voters, but it'd be nice if they recognised that the Republican party they once knew in the 60's and 70's is dead and buried and replaced by the very swamp Trump said he'd drain. Republicans don't have policies, they just vote against whatever the Democrats try to push through because they have to. What's most hilarious is the ACA (Affordable Care Act (see: Obamacare)) was originally a Republican bill put forward by Romney. The Democrats brought it in in hopes the Republicans would allow *their own bill*, but the party is so hilariously stupidly stubborn, they shoot it down at every possible juncture - we can't have those filthy liberals giving poor people affordable healthcare after all!

That said our gubmint is also pretty retarded. Both the USA and UK seem to have stopped becoming developed nations. We're just sorting tearing ourselves apart by allowing in a team of Miss Trunchables to lead us into the fray equipped with nothing but "believe in our sovereignty!".


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 9, 2017)

We finally received £ 50.00 Amazon vouchers off samsung as a goodwill gesture for my daughters missing phone. They thanked me for being a valued customer......fucking pricks. 

I am due a phone in a month or so which i will be giving to my son............... it definitely wont be a samsung.

On the plus side, the replacement phone works ok so far.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 9, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> This is not the place but can I just say fuck Donald Trump?



No No No you may not your upset 48% of America that voted for him
Please Think " Donald Duck a'la orange and how its made"
Take one Donald Ducky and Shove Big oranges up its ringpiece till it stops grinning then slow roast it
 Alternately hire some Gay happy Cooks and have a Donald Ducky Spit Roast


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 9, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 2 days till Wales vs England at rugby. This rugby advert was banned in 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...






i found this years doomed advert.......................
http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/bbc-forced-pull-six-nations-9785915


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 9, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> This is not the place but can I just say fuck Donald Trump?
> 
> I cannot believe how quickly his presidency has gone south and how utterly infantile his administration is.  How can America let this happen?  He tweets angry rants against everything that disagrees with him, he's stacked a cabinet full of fucking billionaire republicans (oh, yeah, how does that conservative christian ethic smack when your godly cabinet is richer than sin?), he's relaxing banking controls (crash) and he simply does not understand what leading a _great_ country means.
> 
> ...



Paging @TheMailMan78


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 9, 2017)

he's Busy with the American TPU Clubhouse


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 9, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> he's Busy with the American TPU Clubhouse



What are the entry requirements ?


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 9, 2017)

an Ability to deal with being on your own 
skill at necromancy all it will take is one post


----------



## RCoon (Feb 10, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i found this years doomed advert.......................
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/bbc-forced-pull-six-nations-9785915



Heading out on a pub crawl this Saturday to watch it in Notts. All are welcome to join. We start at Ye Olde Trip to Jerusalem at 1PM, do a circuit and finish of at CanalHouse.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 10, 2017)

RCoon said:


> Heading out on a pub crawl this Saturday to watch it in Notts. All are welcome to join. We start at Ye Olde Trip to Jerusalem at 1PM, do a circuit and finish of at CanalHouse.




I will be watching at home. A trip to Cardiff to see a game is a £ 200 day out which is a bit steep for my wallet. My wife will be working in the pub serving gallons of grog to hordes of morons..........poor thing.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 10, 2017)

RCoon said:


> He's also using his presidential twitter account to trash talk a company that dropped his daughter's line of products, which is in direct violation of POTUS rules. He seems very defensive whenever the media publishes anything about him and his team.
> 
> The lady doth protest too much.
> 
> ...


I can tell you there is a LOT more to it then that my man. For one this wasn't about Trump as it was about the supreme court. I could bore you with a ton of facts like how the popular vote will never matter (and shouldn't) because we are a republic and not a democracy but, this is the UK clubhouse! Shouldn't we be talking about politicians shagging pigs?


----------



## RCoon (Feb 10, 2017)

Probably one of the funnier things to come out of this:


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 10, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Shouldn't we be talking about politicians shagging pigs?





it was oral so it doesnt really count






http://www.express.co.uk/news/polit...part-Oxford-University-student-Prime-Minister


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 10, 2017)

Rather our PM fucked a pig than an entire country.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 10, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> Rather our PM fucked a pig than an entire country world.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 10, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Shouldn't we be talking about politicians shagging pigs?




isnt that what Clinton did in the Oval office?


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 10, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I am due a phone in a month or so which i will be giving to my son............... it definitely wont be a samsung.


www.oneplus.net


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 10, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> it was oral so it doesnt really count
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I aint judging you guys. I was trying to stay on topic of the clubhouse.



the54thvoid said:


> Rather our PM fucked a pig than an entire country.



Depends on your perspective and where you want the country to go. Personally I don't think hes gone far enough.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 10, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hey I aint judging you guys. I was trying to stay on topic of the clubhouse.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on your perspective and where you want the country to go. Personally I don't think hes gone far enough.



He's a blatant flip flopper.  The US voted in just another rich stooge. Except this guy has no political experience and his advisors are lying lunatics with dubious social agendas.
But.... I understand people fed up with the Clinton dynasty. Problem is, nobody can fix America's problems anymore than the EU or UK.
It's a broken world designed for the rich. Simple as that.  It can't be fixed without overhauling global wealth systems and only WW3 can do that.
Peace out.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 10, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> He's a blatant flip flopper.  The US voted in just another rich stooge. Except this guy has no political experience and his advisors are lying lunatics with dubious social agendas.
> But.... I understand people fed up with the Clinton dynasty. Problem is, nobody can fix America's problems anymore than the EU or UK.
> It's a broken world designed for the rich. Simple as that.  It can't be fixed without overhauling global wealth systems and only WW3 can do that.
> Peace out.


Are you American?


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 10, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Are you American?



No.  I'm not typically British either (though I am).  I voted for Scottish Independence and to leave the EU.  Now we're leaving the EU, I wouldn't vote for independence.  I abhor globalisation and don't really have a problem with protectionism, though in a global trading economy, that usually ends up bad unless you have a unique resource worth selling. I'm pro choice (on most things) and despise racism.  That said, I AM anti-culturalist, where such cultures (and religions) subjugate the free choice of others, unless said free choice is to do ill to others.

Someone told me recently my views are actually republican (in American terms) but over this side of the pond republican seems to imply a right wing conservative christian (which isn't actually true).  Though I also hate wealth, modern capitalism and Facebook.  Hell, Kennedy was a democrat and he helped destabilise central America (says Noam Chomsky).

I also like beer, pizza and swearing down a mic when getting my ass handed to me in BF1.  I grew up on Calvin and Hobbes and The Farside. 

So, no, I wasn't born in America and therefore I am not American but my birthplace does not make my political views any less tangible than a moonshine swilling redneck or a neo-liberal from Manhattan.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 10, 2017)

Can someone pick me up and take me to Great Yarmouth please......i fancy a bit of beach combing.


http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/50m-cocaine-found-washed-norfolk-beaches-near-great-yarmouth-1605915


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 10, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Can someone pick me up and take me to Great Yarmouth please......i fancy a bit of beach combing.



"Snort"s of Derision as if thats going to happen


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 10, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Can someone pick me up and take me to Great Yarmouth please......i fancy a bit of beach combing.
> 
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/50m-cocaine-found-washed-norfolk-beaches-near-great-yarmouth-1605915



I imagine the next item found will be the unfortunate smugglers body.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 10, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> No.  I'm not typically British either (though I am).  I voted for Scottish Independence and to leave the EU.  Now we're leaving the EU, I wouldn't vote for independence.  I abhor globalisation and don't really have a problem with protectionism, though in a global trading economy, that usually ends up bad unless you have a unique resource worth selling. I'm pro choice (on most things) and despise racism.  That said, I AM anti-culturalist, where such cultures (and religions) subjugate the free choice of others, unless said free choice is to do ill to others.
> 
> Someone told me recently my views are actually republican (in American terms) but over this side of the pond republican seems to imply a right wing conservative christian (which isn't actually true).  Though I also hate wealth, modern capitalism and Facebook.  Hell, Kennedy was a democrat and he helped destabilise central America (says Noam Chomsky).
> 
> ...


Not American? STFU about American politics.

Nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 10, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not American? STFU about American politics



You must feel  with your Politics if that's your Attitude
America is quite happy to inflict its politics on the Entire world but Resents any comment on that from the world

Sounds just like Donald Ducky your new Pres " Its exactly the Same Attitude
Don't Want to stock and Sell my Daughters line of clothes ( requoted " I'd ShagDate her if she wass'nt my Daughter")
Then hell i'll ruin your Company via Twitter.

PS Mr Mailman if your unhappy with the TPU British Clubhouse members Commenting on things American or elswhere you can always stay away and ignore us
You have your own Clubhouse thread after all 
How that thread going by the way ????????????????


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 10, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not American? STFU about American politics.
> 
> Nothing to see here. Move along.



I hope that's tongue in cheek.  It's unimaginably moronic to suggest you can't discuss another countries politics.
Yeah, must be tongue in cheek. You're not a moron.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 10, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> Yeah, must be tongue in cheek. You're not a moron.


Of Course its tongue in Ringpiece mailman just luv's making a provocative comment mind you he's not quite so happy to be on the Receiving end 

PS some people Say America Voted in a moron
i prefer to say they voted in a political inepet Amatur

"Clinton a Gold medal Olympic medal contender"

"Trump a Gold Medal para Olympic Contender"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 10, 2017)

Oh no feel free to parrot what your told. I don't have any problems with that. Just keep in mind that not being from a country and understanding its subtle cultural differences makes you sound beyond stupid. I joke about the British PM and the queen but, I have zero real opinion on them. I know nothing of the real UK. Never been there and I'm not from there. To comment on them would be foolish and stupid on my part. With that being said I would joke about about pig shagging but I have no idea what happened. HOWEVER you guys seem to think your an authority on something because someone on the BBC told ya so. OUT OF RESPECT FOR YOUR CLUBHOUSE I wont derail it with corrections on your political idea of America. Personally I would you all STFU when being serious on that issue. Just like I am with UK politics. Savvy?

As for the American clubhouse it was a joke. Always was. I got kicked out of here so I make an American Clubhouse to troll the mods. So yeah its doing just fine snazzy pants.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 10, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> You must feel  with your Politics if that's your Attitude
> America is quite happy to inflict its politics on the Entire world but Resents any comment on that from the world
> 
> Sounds just like Donald Ducky your new Pres " Its exactly the Same Attitude
> ...



Wait what... They have a clubhouse? Yea I vaguely remember that about 5 years ago cause they seen how much of a hit ours was and tried to copy it, I remember it flopped bad so mm asked if he could chill in here...


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 10, 2017)

helllllooooooooooo


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 10, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh no feel free to parrot what your told. I don't have any problems with that. Just keep in mind that not being from a country and understanding its subtle cultural differences makes you sound beyond stupid. I joke about the British PM and the queen but, I have zero real opinion on them. I know nothing of the real UK. Never been there and I'm not from there. To comment on them would be foolish and stupid on my part. With that being said I would joke about about pig shagging but I have no idea what happened. HOWEVER you guys seem to think your an authority on something because someone on the BBC told ya so. OUT OF RESPECT FOR YOUR CLUBHOUSE I wont derail it with corrections on your political idea of America. Personally I would you all STFU when being serious on that issue. Just like I am with UK politics. Savvy?
> 
> As for the American clubhouse it was a joke. Always was. I got kicked out of here so I make an American Clubhouse to troll the mods. So yeah its doing just fine snazzy pants.



Feel free to parrot the stance that somehow what I know isn't valid.  I don't rely on the BBC for news.  Frankly it's a dreadful news channel.  I read newspapers, divergent ones with various stances.  I read opinion pieces by American people about American politics.  No I don't live there but it doesn't mean I cannot have an opinion.  You may well have an opinion on UK life and politics if you wish to.  Nobody would stop you.  I've never met, in the flesh, an American I didn't like.  I have however seen the ugly side of American politics.  It was all over CNN, FOX and our 'lovely' BBC.  
I can have any view or opinion on your country that I want to have and you can tell me to STFU up all day long. I could even be rude to you if I thought it would make sense but it doesn't.  Your political system is broken, just like most modern democracies that rely on wealth to run them.  We have a choice of old Etonians with a cognitive disconnect from reality or a far left wing socialist that probably smells of musty socks and cabbage.  But you have a Trump with a cabinet so rich it's irony is wonderful.  An advisor (Bannon) that really should scare a lot of good, ethical folks.  You have a vice president that thinks electrotherapy can 'cure' homosexuality.  Then again - we had a Tory on the science committee that believes in homeopathy.  It's amazing what some rich christians actually believe.

Anyway, I'll come back at some point when something silly happens.  Or more silly.  In the meantime, just put me on ignore because I won't be shutting the fuck up for you.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 11, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> Feel free to parrot the stance that somehow what I know isn't valid.  I don't rely on the BBC for news.  Frankly it's a dreadful news channel.  I read newspapers, divergent ones with various stances.  I read opinion pieces by American people about American politics.  No I don't live there but it doesn't mean I cannot have an opinion.  You may well have an opinion on UK life and politics if you wish to.  Nobody would stop you.  I've never met, in the flesh, an American I didn't like.  I have however seen the ugly side of American politics.  It was all over CNN, FOX and our 'lovely' BBC.
> I can have any view or opinion on your country that I want to have and you can tell me to STFU up all day long. I could even be rude to you if I thought it would make sense but it doesn't.  Your political system is broken, just like most modern democracies that rely on wealth to run them.  We have a choice of old Etonians with a cognitive disconnect from reality or a far left wing socialist that probably smells of musty socks and cabbage.  But you have a Trump with a cabinet so rich it's irony is wonderful.  An advisor (Bannon) that really should scare a lot of good, ethical folks.  You have a vice president that thinks electrotherapy can 'cure' homosexuality.  Then again - we had a Tory on the science committee that believes in homeopathy.  It's amazing what some rich christians actually believe.
> 
> Anyway, I'll come back at some point when something silly happens.  Or more silly.  In the meantime, just put me on ignore because I won't be shutting the fuck up for you.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 11, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


>


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 11, 2017)

Pot kettle black.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 11, 2017)

In other news....

F**k its cold outside. It was actually snowing this morning. But thank god I was able to predict how cold it would be two months ago and book a week off


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 11, 2017)

Yeah, island weather means cold enough for proper snow but normally only sprinkles. Or, up here we get rain in weather that anywhere else would be snow.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 11, 2017)

Started Snowing here 11 Am  and been snowing all day
its just the lightest of snow blowing around in the Air  not Settling on the Ground but heck its still snow


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 11, 2017)

I dont care that England won the rugby....what an amazing game........superb.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 11, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> England won the rugby


You forgot to mention the final score
And the Final Score : Wales 16-21 England


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 11, 2017)

One sloppy kick  in the last couple of minutes and we gave all the hard wotk away. The dog is still hiding in the corner, she gets upset when i start shouting and i am actually a bit hoarse. It was an exciting game and a brilliant advert for the sport.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 11, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> You forgot to mention the final score
> And the Final Score : Wales 16-21 England



Seriously? Mike Bushell on breakfast predicted that.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 11, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> Seriously? Mike Bushell on breakfast predicted that.



and he was Almost wrong 

PS who is Mike Bushell is he Related to the Pope ???


----------



## Beastie (Feb 11, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Personally I would you all STFU when being serious on that issue. Just like I am with UK politics. Savvy?



 Personally I would encourage you to mock our politicians and politics. Goodness knows they deserve it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 11, 2017)

Beastie said:


> Personally I would encourage you to mock our politicians and politics. Goodness knows they deserve it.


I don't live there. It's not my place. I'll stay STFU about it because I don't like to be a puppet of propaganda, left or right. Seems like there's enough of it on TPU already.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 11, 2017)

I appreciate the respectfulness of your position MailMan.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 11, 2017)

we used to know what to do with felons here in Dorset





Pity we cannot anymore ...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 13, 2017)

'Britain's dullest man' releases calendar celebrating Wales' best roundabouts







http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/britains-dullest-man-releases-calendar-12574622


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 13, 2017)

Spiritual Home of the Badger is Dorset you need to migrate to the Ancestral Rounderbout


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 13, 2017)

Our local town


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 13, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 'Britain's dullest man' releases calendar celebrating Wales' best roundabouts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



could of added some tits to make it less dull.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 13, 2017)

Hes the "dullest man"....if you think he would benefit from having tits then give him a call.








Here is his phone number
Tel: 07815 630416  (im not even joking.....)
http://www.roundaboutsofbritain.com/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 13, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Hes the "dullest man"....if you think he would benefit from having tits then give him a call.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Might also suggest some scantily clad nurses & a crazy dude chasing the nurses around the roundabout....


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 13, 2017)

Scotland may have its Fairy tale Selkies but the Badgers of Dorset perform witchcraft





Our local coven


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 14, 2017)

If anyone's interested, Staples near me are doing a Crucial MX100 512GB for £119. If anyone wants let me know. I personally thought it was quite a steal as the MX100 is faster then the similarly priced MX300's.

I was going to buy one but im saving that money for a UPS


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 14, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> saving that money for a UPS



i live in the back of beyond, all our cabling is suspended on poles and we never get blackouts, brown outs or dropoffs....why do you think you need UPS?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 14, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i live in the back of beyond, all our cabling is suspended on poles and we never get blackouts, brown outs or dropoffs....why do you think you need UPS?



Because about two years back we had loft conversion. Part of the problem is the electrics werent really wired up perfectly. The sockets in the room are hooked up to the same circuit/breaker as the kitchen and because my mum loves using 20 year old or 'questionable' devices to do her cooking. She's end up blowing a fuse and tripping the breaker quite a few times. 

On top of that, The lights here occasionally suffer from brownouts. and since ive had to replace two premium AX series corsair PSUs in the last 3-4 months, I think it might be best that i get a PSU to stabilize the electricity my PC uses


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 14, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> , I think it might be best that i get a PSU to stabilize the electricity my PC uses


we  will be callen you Bill Blighty soon


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 16, 2017)

i wasnt sure if i should post this story from my favourite online rag........




*Couples across Wales have been celebrating Valentine’s Day by buying folded bits of cardboard and rubbing their genitals together.*

The annual ritual makes the individuals feel more loved than they would have if they didn’t have bits of cardboard bought for them.

One romantic male, Tony Hardon told WalesOnCraic:
http://www.walesoncraic.com/thousan...ded-bits-cardboard-rubbing-genitals-together/



“Last year, my missis told me that she wanted the moon on a stick for Valentine’s Day. I thought she was talking bollocks and it turned out that she was. So I went down to Kwik Save and bought her a folded bit of card that said the words ‘Happy Valentine’s Day’ on it and she was happy with that. There was me worrying about getting the moon on a stick and all she wanted was a card. Later on, I’ll be taking her out for some food because she’s a greedy cow and is only happy when she’s eating. After that, we’re going to go home, get our genitals out and rub them together. She always says that she feels more loved when we do that so I guess it’s something I’ll have to do.”

Tony’s girlfriend, Betty Bumflaps added:

“I love it when Tony buys me a piece of cardboard with the words ‘Happy Valentine’s Day’ on it. It makes me feel so loved. I’m looking forward to Tony rubbing his genitals all over my face later too. Nothing is as romantic as Tony rubbing his bits all over my face. That’s what I tell him anyway. To be honest, I’d rather be cleaning the oven but I let him think that he’s being romantic. I have some anti-bac wipes next to my bed and I always wash my face afterwards when he goes to the bathroom for a dump.”

Valentine’s Day is celebrated all over the world to celebrate the fact that people rub their genitals all over each other.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 19, 2017)

Got talking to a friend of mine. If Ryzen does turn out to be an amazing peice of tech then he will be willing to take my 3930k system off me.

I'll still be keeping my 1070, PSU, Corsair H105 & HDD/SSDs though.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 20, 2017)

I play less and less games these days and find myself encoding, converted and compressing things daily. Ryzen seems interesting, but not sure I see any point switching from the 4790.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 20, 2017)

RCoon said:


> I play less and less games these days and find myself encoding, converted and compressing things daily. Ryzen seems interesting, but not sure I see any point switching from the 4790.



What happened to the system with your 970 in it?


----------



## RCoon (Feb 20, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> What happened to the system with your 970 in it?



I haven't had a 970 for years. Last GPU I owned was the R9 295x2 which served me for like 2 years?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 20, 2017)

RCoon said:


> I haven't had a 970 for years. Last GPU I owned was the R9 295x2 which served me for like 2 years?



what happened to the 295x2 then?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 20, 2017)

RCoon said:


> I haven't had a 970 for years. Last GPU I owned was the R9 295x2 which served me for like 2 years?


Is that 1050ti faster than the 970?


----------



## RCoon (Feb 20, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> what happened to the 295x2 then?



Sold it and the full cover water block. Crossfire was very rarely actually working, and I didn't like the excessive waste of power and colossal amount of heat it was kicking out for the average performance. That and cause I didn't play games much any more it seemed like a total waste.


TheMailMan78 said:


> Is that 1050ti faster than the 970?


I've no idea, I'd say they're probably about the same. Only reason for the 1050ti is cause it's low profile and fits in this tiny quiet box.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 20, 2017)

RCoon said:


> Sold it and the full cover water block. Crossfire was very rarely actually working, and I didn't like the excessive waste of power and colossal amount of heat it was kicking out for the average performance. That and cause I didn't play games much any more it seemed like a total waste.
> 
> I've no idea, I'd say they're probably about the same. Only reason for the 1050ti is cause it's low profile and fits in this tiny quiet box.



I think the 970 is more on a par with a 1060 fwiw


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 21, 2017)

The new Dai Phone 7 has been released and critics are already raving about its latest feature.

The new model comes with an ‘Unsend Text Message’ button which recalls texts sent in error, haste or under the influence of alcohol.

Spokesman David ‘Dave’ Davies told WalesOnCraic:







“People have been crying out for this feature for years. Only last night, I downed three bottles of Blue Nun and sent a cock pic to what I thought was my wife. Sadly, I somehow pressed the wrong button and sent it out to all my work contacts. Normally, I’d dread going into work on Monday but thanks to my new Dai Phone, I can recall my cock pics that I sent in error to all my work colleagues. The texts will simply disappear from other people’s phones which means that no one will have a picture of my cock on their phone. Not unless they’ve saved it to an external hard drive and then uploaded it to Facebook or something.”

Dai Phone user Tina WetCleft said:

“I’m always accidentally sending pics of my wabbers to people I shouldn’t so this feature will be a great addition to the portfolio of great erm…features. I shall be picking my new Dai Phone up on Monday when the shops open again.”



http://www.walesoncraic.com/new-daiphone-7-comes-unsend-text-message-button/


----------



## Killerdroid (Feb 22, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The new Dai Phone 7 has been released and critics are already raving about its latest feature.
> 
> The new model comes with an ‘Unsend Text Message’ button which recalls texts sent in error, haste or under the influence of alcohol.
> 
> ...



Just brilliant!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 24, 2017)

Just got paid.... To UPS or not to UPS, that is the question. With all cables included im basically forking out just under £200 if not just a little over.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 24, 2017)

Still play warfame? Started to get back into it with a coupla pals.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 24, 2017)

RCoon said:


> Still play warfame? Started to get back into it with a coupla pals.




I haven't touched that game in a long time


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 24, 2017)

Been awhile i've last showed up here..installed a dedicated wireless router for my bedroom as i got fed up with crap signal strength from my brothers room where the main router is which is only 5 steps away..Anyways i found a old Dell inspiron 1545 laptop last month from a electronic recycle bin in my office,cleaned it,replaced the old intel dual core with intel core 2 duo T9600,4gb ram,patriot 120gb SSD,windows 7 OS and new battery charger all for £100 and the thing works like a charm still as a machine that be mainly used for printing as my current home printer only supports windows 7. Only downside is the track pad is near enough unsuable and i can't deal with the poor/old screen quality for no more than 10minutes but it does the job fine.
Anyways..i've just ordered a Asus zenbook to use on the go,web guides and android programming if i need to on the go and on the hunt for new tyres..
How is everyone doing?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 24, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Been awhile i've last showed up here..installed a dedicated wireless router for my bedroom as i got fed up with crap signal strength from my brothers room where the main router is which is only 5 steps away..Anyways i found a old Dell inspiron 1545 laptop last month from a electronic recycle bin in my office,cleaned it,replaced the old intel dual core with intel core 2 duo T9600,4gb ram,patriot 120gb SSD,windows 7 OS and new battery charger all for £100 and the thing works like a charm still as a machine that be mainly used for printing as my current home printer only supports windows 7. Only downside is the track pad is near enough unsuable and i can't deal with the poor/old screen quality for no more than 10minutes but it does the job fine.
> Anyways..i've just ordered a Asus zenbook to use on the go,web guides and android programming if i need to on the go and on the hunt for new tyres..
> How is everyone doing?




Should of waited for the Asus Ryzenbook


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 24, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Should of waited for the Asus Ryzenbook


I see what you did there you asian troll lol


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 25, 2017)

I need to stop drinking vodka alone...... 

My better half is snoring on the sofa as I type, she bought a black hair dye tonight to do when she is unwinding and just being a general woman! happy times 

Me being slightly tipsy (worse for wear) thought it would be hilarious if I applied said hair dye to myself whilst selfying and documenting how friggin hilarious it will be if she realises in the morning... My hair is dark brown anyway so I'm hoping it has some effect.... I decided to document the whole sad thing on my phone, sat here with hair dye drenched on my head and beard (who wants random greys on your beard??)  (it's approaching the 20 min mark btw eeeek  ) so.... yea, happy Friday people!!! lol hopefully if she doesn't kill me and I can figure out how to edit the videos together in a way that makes this as hilarious as I thought it would be in my drunken stupor then I will be reporting back shortly with my ultra sleek "YouTube" style video to rounds of applause....... haha


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 25, 2017)

I just wanted to say it's nice to see that mailmans nuanced,  subtle approach to debates has remained unchanged in the years I've been away. 

Never change big guy x


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 26, 2017)

Mexican President....."We are going to build a tunnel."







Mexican President Enrique Peña Nieto has announced that Mexico is going to build a tunnel under the Mexico/US border.

He said that the Americans were going to pay for the tunnel, which will cost $324bn.

He told WalesOnCraic:




“Trump can boast all he likes about his f*cking wall. I said to the missis last night that I should build a tunnel instead. She said that it was a good idea so I got up out of bed to draw some designs. I was there with a blank piece of paper and pen. It took me a good few hours but I eventually came up with something perfect. It’s of cylindrical design and will go underground.”

Enrique Peña Nieto said that the location of the tunnel hasn’t been disclosed to keep the Americans guessing.

“Shit, we’ve got hundreds of tunnels there already. The faster their lot are sticking up the wall, the faster our lads will be digging a tunnel underneath it.”

The White House hasn’t responded to the announcement, saying that they are still arguing about how many people turned up at Trump’s inauguration.


http://www.walesoncraic.com/mexican-president-going-build-tunnel/


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 26, 2017)

I will just Try and dropkick this here


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 26, 2017)

England were shit in the first half.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 26, 2017)

maybe so but a win is a win
Remind me how did wales Do 

And on friday the women how did they do


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 26, 2017)

You cant deny that Wales were robbed against England and today England should have performed a lot better.

England were complacent from the kickoff and although they probably deserved the win, they were mediocre at best against such weak opposition.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 26, 2017)

Funny i thought their last game was losing to Scotland  not England
and
ps
the ladies lost as well ( again to Scotland )


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 28, 2017)

Just had an epiphany.  I can talk Trump as much as I please.  Like me he's a half blood Scotsman.  As such he could be one of the UK Clubhouse members.

Loving his latest "Blame Obama for leaks" childish rant, whilst offering no evidence, whilst damning the 'fake news' outlets, while making shit up as he goes along, whilst watching people actually forgive his behaviour.  Very bad half Scotsman that he is and therefore that I can talk about extensively in a UK Clubhouse that has Scottish people in it.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 3, 2017)

Just ordered my next monolithic cooler - leaving CPU water cooling behind and getting all macho.

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Thermalright/Le_Grand_Macho/2.html






Works as well as a 240 AIO system.  And my next case is currently sitting ready, with a horizontal mobo.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 3, 2017)

Take it your ok with that Cooler blocking a Ram Slot ????
or is low profile Ram planned for later ???


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 3, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Take it your ok with that Cooler blocking a Ram Slot ????
> or is low profile Ram planned for later ???



C'est no probemo


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 3, 2017)

your 1st photo the angle made it look like insufficient clearance ?
Glad the 2nd photo clears that up


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 3, 2017)

No love for Ryzen?


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 3, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> No love for Ryzen?



lonely is the man that has no love in his life ( apart from the five fingered widow )


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 3, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> No love for Ryzen?



I game. I'm going to almost certainly buy a GTX1080ti. I need fast throughput. A KL chip is easier option. It would be silly to buy an 8 core (any chip) over a 4 core fast chip.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 5, 2017)

2 days later - so not double posting...

I need some ideas.  I game at 1440p, certainly wont ever do 1080p.  I use max settings where possible.  Given my next gfx card will probably be a 1080ti (I don't think Vega will beat it) - will I see any performance detriment in gaming using a Ryzen 8 core at about 4Ghz over a Kabylake at 4.8Ghz?

I've read that the Ryzen chip offers smooth frames and no hitching (something a reviewer found against a7700k) and also moving to 1440p pretty much removes the CPU bottleneck.  Thing is, is this bottleneck as simple as AMD say - down to everything coded for Intel or is it something else?  Again - if you look at the 8 core multi-tasking the Ryzen chip competes with a 6900, so per core the IPC must be good.   I know someone is going to say wait but if I wait, I'll end up waiting for Skylake -E, then Coffeelake, then Ryzen 2+ and on and on until I can only play minecraft on my 2011 Sandy-E build PC.


----------



## Finners (Mar 5, 2017)

Only thing I see as an issue with Ryzen is the motherboards. Having to get the £200+ board to overclock 300mhz and that's not even guaranteed. 

See plenty of people saying they can't get memory above 2400 or 2666Mhz to on the cheaper boards. 

Most of the chipset stuff is built into the CPU so why they are so expensive is beyond me. 

As for the CPU you'll need to decide between the 1700 and 1800x. Possible you could get 4.1Ghz out of the 1800x and only 3.9-4.0Ghz from the 1700 but they run 10-15 degrees cooler. 

I think Ryzen will serve you well at 1440p or above at max settings as FPS is lower your not trying to push 200-300fps


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 5, 2017)

I think on balance, Ryzen AM4 boards will stay around as they said till 2020, give or take. If I buy KL, I know there will be new boards, new chipsets each year. Optimistically I think I will give AMD a shot. I'll aim for a 4.0Ghz clock and try to get memory at 3000. I know the board and chip.

Just have to decide when to buy.

And if AMD turns out a good experience, I'll be an advocate for them. If it's bad, I reserve the right to bemoan them.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 5, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> I reserve the right to bemoan them.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 5, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


>



I take that as meaning you can't tolerate my foxiness. And I am no xenophobe, you country bumpkin. Back in your barn.


----------



## Finners (Mar 5, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> I think on balance, Ryzen AM4 boards will stay around as they said till 2020, give or take. If I buy KL, I know there will be new boards, new chipsets each year. Optimistically I think I will give AMD a shot. I'll aim for a 4.0Ghz clock and try to get memory at 3000. I know the board and chip.
> 
> Just have to decide when to buy.
> 
> And if AMD turns out a good experience, I'll be an advocate for them. If it's bad, I reserve the right to bemoan them.



If your still thinking of getting the hero might want to look into the Gigabyte boards(keep reading these are getting the best results). Reading more and more problems with the Hero and rumours that ASUS might even pull it from sale


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 5, 2017)

Finners said:


> If your still thinking of getting the hero might want to look into the Gigabyte boards(keep reading these are getting the best results). Reading more and more problems with the Hero and rumours that ASUS might even pull it from sale



I need those AM3 mounting holes... For my most awesome cooler


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 7, 2017)

Plusnet are doing really good mobile deals if you are a broadband customer with them..They use  EE network.

e.g.

4gb data
1500 mins
free texts

£ 10.00 a month.



Edit.
Just got it for my son and they gave him unlimited minutes.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2017)

All these lowballers on ebay trying to offer me £50 for a PSU thats worth £180.....


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 7, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> All these lowballers on ebay trying to offer me £50 for a PSU thats worth £180.....



Damm sussed out


----------



## Finners (Mar 7, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> All these lowballers on ebay trying to offer me £50 for a PSU thats worth £180.....



What PSU are you selling? 

I'll offer £50 and a penny


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2017)

Finners said:


> What PSU are you selling?
> 
> I'll offer £50 and a penny



actually that will cover the train ticket so i can pop around with a baseball bat -- still interested? 

:EDIT:

Its a AX860 back from RMA -- factory sealed and stuff


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 10, 2017)

Anyone on virgin media been getting internet signal recently? My net gone offline for 2nd time now on a Friday morning,initially thought its the hub that has issues so got a replacement but that's not receiving signal either..If it works when i come home from work i swear i'll be calling virgin media up and complain because it did this last Friday aswell,no signal in morning and suddenly started working again in afternoon.
Despite their service checker says there is nothing wrong but clearly there is something wrong.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 10, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Anyone on virgin media been getting internet signal recently? My net gone offline for 2nd time now on a Friday morning,initially thought its the hub that has issues so got a replacement but that's not receiving signal either..If it works when i come home from work i swear i'll be calling virgin media up and complain because it did this last Friday aswell,no signal in morning and suddenly started working again in afternoon.
> Despite their service checker says there is nothing wrong but clearly there is something wrong.



Switch your DNS on the router from Virgin's to Google's. That frequently resolves issues with people I assist on BT Internet. BT's DNS servers are shockingly bad.

The Google Public DNS IP addresses (IPv4) are as follows:

8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 10, 2017)

Doing a London to Southend cycle ride tonight. Well hyped


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 10, 2017)

Just checked the weather forecast for tonight 
predicted heavy rain turning to sleet  and hailstones with wind gusting up to 75mph over east of England


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 11, 2017)

"Source BBC Sport"
England retained their Six Nations title and equalled New Zealand's world record for consecutive Test wins with a seven-try demolition of sorry Scotland.

It was England's highest score in this oldest of international fixtures and equalled their biggest winning margin against Scotland as the Calcutta Cup was retained with style and swagger.

It means England face Ireland in Dublin next weekend with both consecutive Grand Slams and a world record of 19 Test wins in their sights.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 12, 2017)

this does not apply to me today


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 14, 2017)

Just picked up a 4tb dual bay nas down from staples for £99

Nice of them to be closing down


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 14, 2017)

cheesy999 said:


> Just picked up a 4tb dual bay nas down from staples for £99
> 
> Nice of them to be closing down



They had 512GB Crucial SSDs going for £90 at some branches. I was around our local staples earlier, even the reduced to clear stuff was still stupidly expensive. 4TB for £130...? Yeah, i'll look elsewhere.

Im waiting for their PC chairs to go on clearance before going to pick one up

On a side note -- enjoying some Highland Park 12y.o. Lovely bit of whisky. It was a little harsh at first but once you nurse it a little it has a faint taste of coffee and rolls off in a nice sweet honey flavour.

::EDIT::

On a side note -- the bike ride went fine thanks for asking -- It was 61 miles to Southend and i was so exhausted that i actually took a tumble half a mile before the finishing point and fucked my wrist and leg up but i still managed to limp it to the finishing point for a full breakfast then a train home with probably another 3miles on the bike. I hit 30mph going down some of the hills but I could have gone a lot faster but there were others in front of me and i was terrified that i would lose control of the bike and end up in a ditch in the middle of nowhere in the middle of the night


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 16, 2017)

Just gone full Ryzen.....

Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero
AMD Ryzen 1700X
G Skill 3200 Trident Z 16GB
Samsung M2 NVMe 960Pro 512Gb
Seasonic Prime Titanium 850W
Lian Li PC-V33 Cube Case (with window)
Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT cooler (AM4 mount)


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 16, 2017)

any link


cheesy999 said:


> Just picked up a 4tb dual bay nas down from staples for £99
> 
> Nice of them to be closing down


----------



## Finners (Mar 16, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> Just gone full Ryzen.....
> 
> Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero
> AMD Ryzen 1700X
> ...



What pushed you to the 1700x?


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 16, 2017)

Finners said:


> What pushed you to the 1700x?



Pushed down from the 1800X, in part hoping the XFR boost implies minor binning.


----------



## Finners (Mar 16, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> Pushed down from the 1800X, in part hoping the XFR boost implies minor binning.



I knew you said you were getting a 1800x but they both have XFR so I'm confused?


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 16, 2017)

Finners said:


> I knew you said you were getting a 1800x but they both have XFR so I'm confused?



The 1700x is over £100 cheaper...


----------



## Finners (Mar 16, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> The 1700x is over £100 cheaper...



I'm with you on that one, I'd probably even cheap out and get the 1700! Well that's £100 saved for your 1080Ti then


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2017)

Was also planning on the 1700X when i come to upgrading eventually.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 17, 2017)

Goddammit. Despite it being listed as in stock (last one), just been informed the GSkill memory is out of stock. The hunt continues...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 17, 2017)

Americans in America are celebrating being Irish today.

They have chosen to be Irish instead of American as being American isn’t fun any more.

One American said:


“We used to love being American and telling everyone that we were American. Sadly, those days have gone and when we’re abroad now, we try and get away with pretending to be Canadian. As it’s St Patrick’s Day, we thought that we may as well be Irish because that’s a lot more fun. You get to drink a lot, dance a lot and have more of a laugh. We’re not sure who’s in charge over there but who cares? It’s better than being over here.”

One Irish person said:

“Top of da day to ya etc etc,” and other stereotypical phrases.


http://www.walesoncraic.com/america...use-its-better-than-being-american-right-now/


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 17, 2017)

Ey up guys,

Just thought I'd pop in and say hi.

I'm loving my new system, got the 6700k oc'd to 4.5-1.35v, v nice, my cooler is doing a grand job too.
On another note, I have been cycling a lot, as I have stopped smoking, including weed, and my thighs are looking very Wiggins like now, can't wait to show them off in summer. I must be the fittest 48 year old in my area.
Only downer is that I am now on long term sick for PTSD I don't go out on foot no more at all, and apart from being on my bike twixt my flat and my partner Sue's I don't go out very much at all really.
Hope all you tpu Brits are OK though.

Tigger


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2017)

tigger said:


> Ey up guys,
> 
> Just thought I'd pop in and say hi.
> 
> ...



Being out on the bike is fun! Best thing to do is go out for fairly long ish rides into the countryside or ride to a far away beach somewhere. Getting a dog is a good way to cure PTSD too!!


I had a heart attack this morning. I got out of bed and my monitor wouldnt power on and i was cursing at myself while having a sinking feeling thinking i had to fork out £300-500 for a half decent 1440p or even 4k monitor this time... No! its fine! the power cable was loose


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 18, 2017)

I have found patience with old age....

Still awaiting RGB G.Skill 3200 memory and for 1080ti's to get in stock.  Going full air cooling... maybe.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 18, 2017)

2017 wonder if he feels better 

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/toddler-refused-accept-wales-were-11599660


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 21, 2017)

@FreedomEclipse 

i have every sympathy for the plight of the cyclist.........my brother ( who was 50 last week) was hit off his bike yesterday. He has a broken pelvis, elbow and collarbone.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 21, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @FreedomEclipse
> 
> i have every sympathy for the plight of the cyclist.........my brother ( who was 50 last week) was hit off his bike yesterday. He has a broken pelvis, elbow and collarbone.




terrible news, Did the driver stop??


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 21, 2017)

I dont know the details yet. He sells medical equipment to hospitals for a living so im sure hes being looked after ok.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 21, 2017)

On that Friday/Saturday morning (between the hours of 12-2.00am) when me and a group of about 50 others cycled to Southend. We passed through Whitechapel and the amount of abuse we got even though we were cycling two abreast or strung out in single file depending on how much space was available. Cars making close passes, drivers screaming at us to use the bike path, drivers tailgating us while honking their horns and telling us to get off the road when there was plenty of space for them to pass by safely. Even worse when a bus deliberately accelerated past all of us and pulled over in front of us. He wasnt even picking up passengers as he was not in service.

We all reported his ass to tfl lol so hes gonna get a bollocking.

It seems that even though there is plenty of road for everyone to use that a minority still go out of their way to harass others for no given reason other than to stroke their ego.

Guy in a Mercedes clk or one of the more sportier models was honking and tailgating us all over the road and when he could floor it and zoom past us he only managed less then 30meters before he got stuck behind other vehicles at a set of lights. Good effort....

Sometimes i think big groups like ours should have an undercover cop or two join the group and just hand out fines and written warnings as we go along. They would make a hell of a lot of money on the way out of London


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 21, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> terrible news, Did the driver stop??



Hes been operated on and is drugged to the eyeballs so i havent spoken to him properly yet. 

On a more positive hospital theme.....i had a lumbar puncture today...the three stabs that it took was enough to make one of the student doctors faint....


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 21, 2017)

In other non-cycling news...

Wanted to test a spare D5 pump in prep for  a new watercooled gfx card.  Awesome test environment...







I call it the infinity loop.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 21, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> In other non-cycling news...



This made me lol 

I scored a new job with an Microsoft dynamics gold reseller today (been broke the last couple of months and sold my rig to fund keeping my car on the road :'(  ) on a plus,it means I will be hoping to build a Ryzen R5 1600 rig in the next month or so, would be nice if we had more mature bios' by then to get some 3000+mhz ram to work out of the gate....


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 21, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> This made me lol
> 
> I scored a new job with an Microsoft dynamics gold reseller today (been broke the last couple of months and sold my rig to fund keeping my car on the road :'(  ) on a plus,it means I will be hoping to build a Ryzen R5 1600 rig in the next month or so, would be nice if we had more mature bios' by then to get some 3000+mhz ram to work out of the gate....





Good one 

Well, my components are all sitting waiting.  All i need is W10 install and gfx card.  I got my father (mid 70's) to buy a RX 480 8GB (Asus custom) to replace his aging R7 270X.  I'm going to use the old Radeon card until I buy my next high end GPU.  Then I'll finally be able to delve into the strange world of 'not quite ready' Ryzen motherboards and overclocking.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 21, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I scored a new job with an Microsoft dynamics gold reseller today


Sold your Soul to the devil's Sidekick 
Did your Employment contract look like this





Best of luck with new job


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 21, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> Good one
> 
> Well, my components are all sitting waiting.  All i need is W10 install and gfx card.  I got my father (mid 70's) to buy a RX 480 8GB (Asus custom) to replace his aging R7 270X.  I'm going to use the old Radeon card until I buy my next high end GPU.  Then I'll finally be able to delve into the strange world of 'not quite ready' Ryzen motherboards and overclocking.


 you can still get Windows 10 for free for assistive technology users or if you have a Windows 7 key.

This will be my first complete new build in about 4-5 years, honestly looking forward to having a relevant AMD rig again!


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 21, 2017)

Build purchases finished....


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 21, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> Build purchases finished....


Well that escalated quickly lol what happened to the fathers 270x ???  

Bit rich for my blood think a RX 580 might well be the way to go for me in my new build but dayum those 1080 ti's are hella powerful, I'd opt for two if I wouldn't fave to sell a kidney


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 21, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Well that escalated quickly lol what happened to the fathers 270x ???
> 
> Bit rich for my blood think a RX 580 might well be the way to go for me in my new build but dayum those 1080 ti's are hella powerful, I'd opt for two if I wouldn't fave to sell a kidney



I had a large savings fund i had built up for literally years. I have few vices (except strong hoppy beer) so it's not like I'm extravagant.
As for the 270x...  after talking to @Finners playing BF1 something he said made me do it. It's his fault.
Plus, that price was a lot lower than other places and i trust the company (CCL computers).


----------



## Finners (Mar 21, 2017)

@the54thvoid I get the blame for everything!

Was the tiny comment I made about you having it built by Friday and the 270x wouldn't do it justice? Lol

Now you need a waterblock to!  So many monies


----------



## RCoon (Mar 22, 2017)

Founders edition? So no full air cooling then?


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 22, 2017)

Finners said:


> @the54thvoid I get the blame for everything!
> 
> Was the tiny comment I made about you having it built by Friday and the *270x wouldn't do it justice*? Lol
> 
> Now you need a waterblock to!  So many monies



That's exactly it - you now owe me £699. 



RCoon said:


> Founders edition? So no full air cooling then?



Ah, wise is the grass that grows on thy bonce.  Indeed - going to hold out for a silly expensive block like the Phanteks model.  But, that's still going to be on par with an OC air cooled and my version should clock higher and be quieter.  I have the rest of the stuff needed, apart from a 240 rad.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 22, 2017)

Guys I've lost my diablo 2/lod discs moving back to Essex anyone got cd keys I can use for single player mode only? 

In return I can offer a firmish hand shake if you live sorta nearby.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 22, 2017)

pantherx12 said:


> Guys I've lost my diablo 2/lod discs moving back to Essex anyone got cd keys I can use for single player mode only?
> 
> In return I can offer a firmish hand shake if you live sorta nearby.



PM'd


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 22, 2017)

I just heard the news about the UK parliament. Yall got a friend over here. Stay safe boys.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 22, 2017)

pantherx12 said:


> Guys I've lost my diablo 2/lod discs moving back to Essex anyone got cd keys I can use for single player mode only?
> 
> In return I can offer a firmish hand shake if you live sorta nearby.



Ahhh Good old suffolk. I did a London to Dunwich ride last year. Beautiful place that is.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 22, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just heard the news about the UK parliament. Yall got a friend over here. Stay safe boys.


Bad as it is   " This Attack   was a knife incident "
would have been much worse if we had American Style Gun Control's

Sorry to Say and not Trolling you " Its America that needs Friends"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 22, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just heard the news about the UK parliament. Yall got a friend over here. Stay safe boys.



Probably just a disgruntled airline passenger who wasnt happy they had to put their tablet or laptop in the hold with the rest of their luggage.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 22, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Sorry to Say and not Trolling you " Its America that needs Friends"



America has Freedom -- thats the best friend they will ever have


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 22, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> America has Freedom



America  " HAD" freedom   not so sure now days


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 22, 2017)

Let's look at cold hard logic here.

In 2014 (latest figures we have) 150 women were killed by their partners.  Domestic violence kills far more people in the UK (and US) than terrorism ever will.

We also kill far more Muslims abroad than terrorists kill in the west (by cannon loads).

And how many Muslims own cars in the UK?  How many have used them as weapons?

Move along.... death is tragic but worse is the labeling and finger pointing attached.

PS - dont mistake me for a pacifist leftie - I'd kill 'em all (terrorists and wife beaters and more)


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 22, 2017)

Well it wasn't easy getting home today... thats for sure


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 22, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just heard the news about the UK parliament. Yall got a friend over here. Stay safe boys.


Thank you kindly MM. 

Hope nobody is effected by this attack. 



FreedomEclipse said:


> Ahhh Good old suffolk. I did a London to Dunwich ride last year. Beautiful place that is.



Aye it's really scenic I was living in Needham Market a little village, enjoyed riding around Suffolk myself although I have a motorised bike.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 22, 2017)

pantherx12 said:


> although I have a motorised bike.



Yamaha R1?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 22, 2017)

Bo$$ said:


> Well it wasn't easy getting home today... thats for sure



My Wife couldnt wait to leave London, she was very anxious about this sort of thing, especially as part of my job was opening unattended packages at Heathrow. I think this is as likely to be an act of lunacy as an act of terrorism......details about the attacker are non existent at this time.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 22, 2017)

I wasn't opening a debate. Just wanted to wish yall luck.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 22, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wasn't opening a debate. Just wanted to wish yall luck.



We know, no offence or ill will meant.  Our lovely BBC will make a cluster fuck of a news epic about it for the next week.

Totally appreciate the sentiment, all mindless, ideological murder is a cancer and we need to be resilient against it.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 22, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yamaha R1?



BMW f650 gs 2012 special edition ( In black and yellow)



Confusingly it's actually a 798cc parallel twin and not a single cylinder 650 as the name implies.

Nice to ride though,  having said that however  fairly gutless boring engine.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 22, 2017)

well it gets you from point A-B fairly fast. Given that youre in the countryside where the roads can be all twisty must be fun when you decide to go out just for a spin, At least this was how i felt when I was pounding the pedals for dear life trying to head towards the coast. It took me about 13-14hours to complete


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 23, 2017)

1080ti arrived today....  Full build ready to go but had to order W10 usb.  And a couple of capable but gentle Alpenholn fans.  Was going to install my old W7 disc but I'm not sure W7 talks to NVMe M2 cards for installation purposes, so straight to W10.  I'm assuming W10 will install to a M2 drive?






FWIW, I though the FE edition looked pretty meh but when it;s in the hand it's actually surprisingly well made and ...pretty.  I wish I didn't have to water cool it because as cards go, this is actually one of the nicest versions I've ever seen.  Just pure quality.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 23, 2017)

Is it weird that I find _that Sea Soni-hngnggg_ the prettiest bit of the whole lot?

Also big lumps of plated copper coolers are kindof my thing. GPUs and what not just don't get me going anymore.


----------



## Finners (Mar 23, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> 1080ti arrived today....  Full build ready to go but had to order W10 usb.  And a couple of capable but gentle Alpenholn fans.  Was going to install my old W7 disc but I'm not sure W7 talks to NVMe M2 cards for installation purposes, so straight to W10.  I'm assuming W10 will install to a M2 drive?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Download 10 yourself and whack it on a USB stick. Will run fine for 30 days before you have to activate it. Saves waiting for your copy. Just put the key in once it arrives.

As for installing on m2, have a look in your mobo manual. You might have to stick some drivers on the USB and load them up before installing Windows


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 23, 2017)

CPU installed, paste on, enormous block on.  The block is only retained by two screws and a mounting plate so it can be 'nudged' but I think that's normal.  Tightened as much as it can on the mounting screws but they are actually not pulling on the mobo so seems quite safe.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> CPU installed, paste on, enormous block on.  The block is only retained by two screws and a mounting plate so it can be 'nudged' but I think that's normal.  Tightened as much as it can on the mounting screws but they are actually not pulling on the mobo so seems quite safe.



but can it run crysis?


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 23, 2017)

looks like a High rise Tech Ant Farm 


the54thvoid said:


> CPU installed, paste on, enormous block on.  The block is only retained by two screws and a mounting plate so it can be 'nudged' but I think that's normal.  Tightened as much as it can on the mounting screws but they are actually not pulling on the mobo so seems quite safe.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 24, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but can it run crysis?



it's an early adopter Ryzen build,

probably not.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 24, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> it's an early adopter Ryzen build,
> 
> probably not.




Got it up and running yet? How are te temps and the OC?


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 24, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Got it up and running yet? How are te temps and the OC?



Up and partially running. W10 is dicking me about with a missing file MSCVP100.dll so I'm updating things. Can't test gfx card without it. GPU-Z render test doesn't run, nor would Unigine Valley.
But, installed from USB straight to M2 drive so that was pleasant.  Got some basic Asus software so can adjust fan speeds.  Still checking if memory speed is running right, BIOS says 3200 so surely...

I'm gaming tonight but it will be on old faithful until I'm happy the new build is behaving.

Update: re-installed OS due to a .dll 'whoopsy', same issues, installed Afterburner and voila. It installed all the previous DX .dll's. Checked GPU-Z render test and worked.
Thought DP wasn't working on my ancient Dell U2711 but i had to manually configure it. So now have my native 1440p Res.
BIOS still shows memory speed as 3200 after each reboot so that G.Skill kit must be spot on. Not overclocked yet. 
Currently installing BF1....


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 25, 2017)

It works...... but I had to get a block and all I could find was this...





https://sage-shop.com/epages/Waterc...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/15580


pretty, pretty, pretty.

Hopefully have it installed by next weekend (coming from Germany and only ordered today)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 25, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> It works...... but I had to get a block and all I could find was this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dispatched via carrier pigeon?


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 25, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Dispatched via carrier pigeon?



Yeah but couldn't hit it for terrain clipping and high pings.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 25, 2017)

Kudos for the rigs'name

New Ho'Ryzen............


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 25, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Kudos for the rigs'name
> 
> New Ho'Ryzen............



Not the 'HMS Independence'?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 27, 2017)

That x1700 rolling yet? I want a status report


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 27, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Kudos for the rigs'name
> 
> New Ho'Ryzen............



Well she's a well endowed woman that doesn't play nice with my tweaking!



FreedomEclipse said:


> That x1700 rolling yet? I want a status report



Runs fine but overclocking is harder than Intel purely because headroom is lower - plus i went from water to air cooling.  But it works fine - still to block the 1080ti so it's not being used as my functional daily yet.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 27, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> Well she's a well endowed woman that doesn't play nice with my tweaking!
> 
> 
> 
> Runs fine but overclocking is harder than Intel purely because headroom is lower - plus i went from water to air cooling.  But it works fine - still to block the 1080ti so it's not being used as my functional daily yet.



Im still waiting for my H105 AM4 mounting kit from corsair so no move on my part. I'll probably wait for the next iteration of zen though


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 31, 2017)

I was sent an evoucher.....looks like ive got plenty of time to make my mind up on what to spend it on.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 31, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I was sent an evoucher.....looks like ive got plenty of time to make my mind up on what to spend it on.


Was it Your Compensation from Samsung   with regards to that Phone


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 31, 2017)

No, its from Cex. We had Amazon vouchers from scamsung


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 31, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> No, its from Cex. We had Amazon vouchers from scamsung




Pre-ordering their S8 by any chance?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 31, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Pre-ordering their S8 by any chance?




I gave the vouchers straight to my daughter and she spent them all on makeup. I am happy to report that her selfies have never looked so good.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 31, 2017)

Im getting the upgrade itch but im not sure what to upgrade at this stage. Only thing i can think off is a more powerful GPU but the thing with that is my 1070 isnt even 6months old. Im also waiting for Ryzen to mature as a platform but thats going to take a bit of time. I thought about getting a M.2 SSD on a PCI-Ex adapter for one of my vacant PCI-Ex slots since dropping SLi... Or i could just say stuff it and SLi again lol... Both these ideas seem a bit silly and unnecessary in their own ways so im forced to sit on my hands for now.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 1, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im getting the upgrade itch but im not sure what to upgrade at this stage. Only thing i can think off is a more powerful GPU but the thing with that is my 1070 isnt even 6months old. Im also waiting for Ryzen to mature as a platform but thats going to take a bit of time. I thought about getting a M.2 SSD on a PCI-Ex adapter for one of my vacant PCI-Ex slots since dropping SLi... Or i could just say stuff it and SLi again lol... Both these ideas seem a bit silly and unnecessary in their own ways so im forced to sit on my hands for now.



A PC enthusiast can never have to many fans and heatsinks.


Speaking of which my old Phenom x6 build turned up the other day at my house.

Apparently dead I saw the mother board super heat myself ( red hot resistors!)

How ever after taking it all out and set up on a "test bench" with a stock heatsinks installed it works! It's been "dead" since I was last a regular on here.

Anyway, I suspect the problem  was the mounting system I ghetto rigged together for the thermal right dual tower heatsink was the issue as the motherboard was gently curved around the socket from to much clamping force...

Abyway, long and short is this system needs a heatsink and mounting system that has not been cobbled together by myself.

Anyone got a stock Amd heatpipe heatsinks or something like a freezer 7 or something else cheap and good we could use?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 1, 2017)

pantherx12 said:


> A PC enthusiast can never have to many fans and heatsinks.



Corsair ML Pros it is


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 1, 2017)

So Mot time turned up and the guy says i need my rear passenger door to open to pass it , why i have one on the other side ffs , life's way too complex sometimes.
I been out assesssin the situ and I believe I'm fecked i cant get the central locking solenoid to let go ,i ripped the door card off from inside with few issues but I'm stumped.
Last attempt was to directly power the solenoid with a PSU (checked as working still)with no luck or it's dead.
Any ideas.
My next is to get all faulty towers on its ass with a tree branch.
edit,, neither a tree branch or mallet fixed the issue im out,, ill seek pro help here.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 2, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> So Mot time turned up and the guy says i need my rear passenger door to open to pass it , why i have one on the other side ffs , life's way too complex sometimes.
> I been out assesssin the situ and I believe I'm fecked i cant get the central locking solenoid to let go ,i ripped the door card off from inside with few issues but I'm stumped.
> ......
> Any ideas.


Disconnect the soleniod from the lever it attaches to, then you can manually move the lever to unlock the door.
Or go all Dukes of Hazzard and weld that side shut, so you wont have to worry about opening that side.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 3, 2017)

Finally up and running the World Peace Rig. AMD Ryzen and Nvidia 1080ti. 

Let there be no more fighting.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 4, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> Finally up and running the World Peace Rig. AMD Ryzen and Nvidia 1080ti.
> 
> Let there be no more fighting.



Let the fighting be taken to the beaches of BF1


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 5, 2017)

So i bought a 'new' laptop for £60

Not looking for neck breaking speed or performance but something better then my HP DM1 which is 5 years old and has absolutely no support from AMD who have broken hardware acceleration so  1080p on youtube is almost impossible.

I can buy new battery cells and replace the dead ones in the battery pack myself for a fully portable unit. going to transfer my SSD & 8Gigs of DDR3 from my DM1 to this laptop and sell off the DM1 as parts for £30 odd ish. Should get some money back.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 5, 2017)

I saw the CCTV of my brothers bike accident. Hes hobbling around at home now and putting clothes on for the first time. Hes going to recover ok by the sound of things.

One thing i pointed out to him was that if he had been wearing anything hi viz AT ALL the driver may have seen him. My brother should try and be a responsible road user too in my opinion. When we were kids there was a campaign to make sure people were visible on or near roads,  they should do something similar. Or maybe insurers should insist on it.

We used to sing it.........


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 5, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I saw the CCTV of my brothers bike accident. Hes hobbling around at home now and putting clothes on for the first time. Hes going to recover ok by the sound of things.
> 
> One thing i pointed out to him was that if he had been wearing anything hi viz AT ALL the driver may have seen him. My brother should try and be a responsible road user too in my opinion. When we were kids there was a campaign to make sure people were visible on or near roads,  they should do something similar. Or maybe insurers should insist on it



Im glad your brother is recovering any more info on what happened exactly?

Secondly I dont want to be an asshole but Hi-vis makes very little difference in some cases. Thats like people saying accidents could of been completely avoided if he was wearing a helmet etc etc and there are a lot of people who tend to bring that up but if 99% of the time as a cyclist its not your head that goes through the windscreen first so its always a topic which is heavily debated amongst the cycling community the same way as hi-vis.

I rarely wear any hi-vis clothing. I used to but i dont bother now. the clothing i do wear is cycling related so has reflective piping and patches etc etc. I also have a small red blinking light on the back of my helmet so drivers can see me 'above traffic' but its no holy grail against stupid drivers. Drivers that speed past you within an inch or two or those idiots who are too busy checking their facebook to be keeping their eyes on the road ahead of them.

A cyclists road awareness can also be pretty bad as well. As a bicycle commuter who cycles to work in central london I see it every day... People who cycle with headphones on, or mobile phone out in their hand checking facebook or cycle like they have 'blinkers' on like horses. These people cant hear whats around them nor can they see it because their eyes are either staring down at their phone or straight ahead.


Ive lost count of the times where another cyclist has swung out in front of me as i tried to overtake because they didnt bother or know how to shoulder check, cutting from right to left or left to right because they were in the wrong lane etc etc without shoulder checking before making their move. Though these cyclists are a smaller threat compared to those at the wheel of a steel cage thats weighs a tonne and moving at quite a speed.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 5, 2017)

I almost accidentally hit a cyclist the other day on a big roundabout with traffic lights which has 2 lane to go 1 exit and merge into 1 lane,the cyclist was on left lane and i was in right lane. He was wearing a high vis jacket which is ones worn on construction site with no helmet on he poorly indicated he was going around the roundabout and I noticed the arm signal a bit to late as i was going for overtake and barely missed him because he slowed down to check if it was safe to go around. I have no issues with cyclist but i just don't like encountering them on big roundabouts and roads that has national speed limit placed as well.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 5, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Or maybe insurers should insist on it.


Unfortunatly there is no legal requirment for cyclist to have Insurance


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 5, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> I almost accidentally hit a cyclist the other day on a big roundabout with traffic lights which has 2 lane to go 1 exit and merge into 1 lane,the cyclist was on left lane and i was in right lane. He was wearing a high vis jacket which is ones worn on construction site with no helmet on he poorly indicated he was going around the roundabout and I noticed the arm signal a bit to late as i was going for overtake and barely missed him because he slowed down to check if it was safe to go around. I have no issues with cyclist but i just don't like encountering them on big roundabouts and roads that has national speed limit placed as well.




Cyclists dont like big roundabouts either, especially the bigger ones that carry more traffic. Its like playing a game of frogger.




dorsetknob said:


> Unfortunatly there is no legal requirment for cyclist to have Insurance



I have insurance though im guessing that most other cyclists probably see it as a waste of time.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 5, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Cyclists dont like big roundabouts either, especially the bigger ones that carry more traffic. Its like playing a game of frogger.


Hate it because lot of cyclist don't pay attention or they don't indicate clear enough where they want go. Literally the dude just lift his arm in like 40-45 degrees which isn't exactly clear..he could be just stretching or dangling his arm as far as some people might think,if he wants to tell people he is going round or turning off that point which i don't know the correct procedure but i thought they need check their shoulder first to check if its safe and then use their arm as indicator at like a 90 degree stretch to tell road users where they are going.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 5, 2017)

The careers guidance woman filled in a form for my daughter to apply for an apprenticeship. We've been wondering why we havent heard anything back when other kids have.

Tiurns out the teacher wrote her own birthdate on the form and they have been processing the application for a 43 year old


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 5, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The careers guidance woman filled in a form for my daughter to apply for an apprenticeship. We've been wondering why we havent heard anything back when other kids have.
> 
> Tiurns out the teacher wrote her own birthdate on the form and they have been processing the application for a 43 year old


Them blasted teachers!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 6, 2017)

Anyone got a single stick of 8GB DDR3 of laptop ram spare??

I also need an msata ssd drive thats bigger than 120gb


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 8, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Anyone got a single stick of 8GB DDR3 of laptop ram spare??
> 
> I also need an msata ssd drive thats bigger than 120gb



Well update on this... didnt need the Msata drive after all and sourced some ram off ebay for £30

---

Ive also got some 'Maker's Mark' and Dalwhinnie Winter's Gold this week to add to my whisky collection


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 9, 2017)

new laptop is up and running..... its not that bad... keyboard is a kind of mushy, volume of the speakers is very very poor but on a side note i can play 1080p on youtube & watch blueray rips with minimal lag but the fan on this beast does go apeshit though.

It came with a Msata drive which wouldnt play nice when i put in a 2.5" SSD to see if i could increase storage. Its either one or the other or the 2.5" wont get detected in windows 10. Ive checked in windows 10 but theres not a lot of options. 

Cloned the 32Gb Msata to my OCZ Arc100 that i had running in my older laptop and its been running absolutely fine so far. 

Its using windows 10 and ive been having a poke around and it honestly doesnt seem so bad. I should really think about moving from windows 7 on my main pc to windows 10!!!!!

4GB of ram currently but waiting for my 8GB off ebay to arrive. CPU is an Celeron 1037U which is much better then the old AMD E-350 i had which would start tanking if 3 tabs in chrome were open and would struggle to do 1080p on YT but I think that was something to do with AMDs drivers that broke hardware acceleration as i remember i could play 1080p in cyberfox before or when i forced any browser to use flashplayer but even with flashplayer it started to lag and run like poo.

oh and the screen on this terrible waste of space is a touchscreen. laptop itself is mainly made up of cheap plastic. Ive seen chromebooks that felt and looked better than this. For £60 though.... cant really complain. Battery is absolutely fubar though. Zoostorm left this laptop in their warehouse for so long that the battery cells just died out completely so im going to have to crack that open at some point with some new cells and just replace the old ones with my trusty soldering iron.


Not a superb user experience but better than the previous experience with my HP DM1....Looking forward to upgrading to win 10 on my pc at some point this year


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 10, 2017)

Bloody foreign drivers.

Not far from here over the weekend. The road is the A40 which runs from Fishguard into the centre of London . The driver has been identified and hopefully will be prosecuted


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 10, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Bloody foreign drivers.
> 
> Not far from here over the weekend. The road is the A40 which runs from Fishguard into the centre of London . The driver has been identified and hopefully will be prosecuted



They just _all_ drive on the wrong side of the road in your country.....


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 10, 2017)

Right side is left -wrong side is right Get used to it or don't Drive over here
apart from that your welcome to visit 

PS wilki
"76 countries and territories using LHT.[3] Countries that use LHT account for about a sixth of the world's area and a quarter of its roads."


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 10, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Bloody foreign drivers.
> 
> Not far from here over the weekend. The road is the A40 which runs from Fishguard into the centre of London . The driver has been identified and hopefully will be prosecuted



I would have sh*t myself if that happened,once i've done that then i would go screwing at the driver.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 10, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Right side is left -wrong side is right Get used to it or don't Drive over here
> apart from that your welcome to visit
> 
> PS wilki
> "76 countries and territories using LHT.[3] Countries that use LHT account for about a sixth of the world's area and a quarter of its roads."



"_Around (just) 34% of the world's population drives on the left (wrong) hand side of the road_" ...


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 10, 2017)

In the late 1960s the UK Department for Transport considered switching to RHT, but declared it unsafe

Rumour has it that in a Draft of the _Maastricht Treaty_ 
The EU Desired Britain to convert to Driving on the Right
Britains Answer to this Proposal was the EU would need to fund the Cost of this Change to Our infrastructure.
As this was then costed ( at that time ) to slightly over 25 Billion Euro's (payable by the EU )
They Dropped the idea and proposal as fast as they Could (Typical where EU investment into UK is concerned )


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 10, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Bloody foreign drivers.
> 
> Not far from here over the weekend. The road is the A40 which runs from Fishguard into the centre of London . The driver has been identified and hopefully will be prosecuted



I would of shat myself


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 10, 2017)

How about this one?


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 10, 2017)

bloody typical   he was not looking where he was going and he wucked off without giving any details


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 10, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> bloody typical   he was not looking where he was going and he wucked off without giving any details




Maybe there was no damage to the car


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 10, 2017)

I Can Lip read
what he said was
"There's no damage you wuckin Tin chauffeur Besides its your fault for being in my way now wizz oft before i nut you"


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 10, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> How about this one?



I don't know why but this made me laugh..


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 10, 2017)

It made me laugh too and i know why.....what a dickhead.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 11, 2017)

Samsung & payal are doing 0% finance for their S8/S8+ handsets if you pre-order from them directly. Sigh, Its so tempting.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 12, 2017)

So diesel owners are now getting punished for buying diesels under government recommendation in saying its good for environment but in reality not good for us to breathe which we all knew that*petrol cars also bad so what's the difference?*..More money grabbing tactics by charging upto £20 a day in driving in major cities.
The number of diesel owners could easily been reduced if government/dealers marketed diesels a lot better. Soon as they mentioned about the DPF unit being blocked.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 12, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> So diesel owners are now getting punished for buying diesels under government recommendation in saying its good for environment but in reality not good for us to breathe which we all knew that*petrol cars also bad so what's the difference?*..More money grabbing tactics by charging upto £20 a day in driving in major cities.
> The number of diesel owners could easily been reduced if government/dealers marketed diesels a lot better. Soon as they mentioned about the DPF unit being blocked.



Start up a class action with other diesel drivers.

Diesel was known to be more polluting to the environment for a long time but the government kept promoting diesel cars & also the busses that TFL drive around london.... A lot of these busses are hybrids that partially run off hydrogen but the engine is still diesel afaik.

I thought they would start up a scheme of paying diesel car owners to scrap their cars and go with something else


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 12, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Start up a class action with other diesel drivers.
> 
> Diesel was known to be more polluting to the environment for a long time but the government kept promoting diesel cars & also the busses that TFL drive around london.... A lot of these busses are hybrids that partially run off hydrogen but the engine is still diesel afaik.
> 
> I thought they would start up a scheme of paying diesel car owners to scrap their cars and go with something else


Diesel is as much polluting as normal petrol,only difference is the gas in diesel is a lot higher in NOx which is what people are complaining about, the government encouraged users to get diesel as its less polluting for the planet but they never mentioned the fact it can also be more harmful to human breathing it when its not burning off the unnecessary NOx. Which is why they are introducing the whole toxin tax in major cities. The scrappage scheme is nothing in my opinion.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 12, 2017)

2nd hand DDR3 is very cheap at Cex. Its tested too.

https://uk.webuy.com/


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 13, 2017)

Prompted by a conversation i overheard, i came up with a tech related joke..




" i just finished my first shift as a taxi driver"


" Oh yeah, how are you finding it?"



"Satnav mainly"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Prompted by a conversation i overheard, i came up with a tech related joke..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you call a cheap circumcision?


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 13, 2017)

A snip?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> A snip?




A Ripoff


----------



## RCoon (Apr 13, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> not good for us to breathe which we all knew that*petrol cars also bad so what's the difference?*



Diesels produce NOx in massive quantities, something not currently legislated (the government sets targets for CO2 emissions, despite NOx being vastly more damaging). Petrols are technically better for the environment (LOL), but Diesels are better value for money for drivers going long distant. Diesel engines also provide more torque, hence their usage in things like buses, trucks, trams and trains.


----------



## Grings (Apr 13, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 2nd hand DDR3 is very cheap at Cex. Its tested too.
> 
> https://uk.webuy.com/



They sell 2nd hand cpu's for reasonable prices too


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 13, 2017)

RCoon said:


> Diesels produce NOx in massive quantities, something not currently legislated (the government sets targets for CO2 emissions, despite NOx being vastly more damaging). Petrols are technically better for the environment (LOL), but Diesels are better value for money for drivers going long distant. Diesel engines also provide more torque, hence their usage in things like buses, trucks, trams and trains.


As far as i know both petrol and diesel produce NOx just diesel is a lot higher, the way the worded it though i'm not 100% sure which are actually getting taxed on it, is it only cars from 2005 and older getting the toxin tax or cars that are registered before 2015?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 14, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> As far as i know both petrol and diesel produce NOx just diesel is a lot higher, the way the worded it though i'm not 100% sure which are actually getting taxed on it, is it only cars from 2005 and older getting the toxin tax or cars that are registered before 2015?



Easy fix, Just hire a few engineers from VW. your diesel will be the cleanest running car in all of modern utopia


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 15, 2017)

Looks like my 2005 2.0 Euro 4 Diesel is going to be expensive...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 15, 2017)

A blonde buys a used diesel car. However, during the first joy ride, the engine jerks and the car slows to a stop. The blonde calls a tow truck. The mechanic sets to work, and 10 minutes later, the car is running again. 

"What was the matter?" she asks.

 "Simple really, just shit in the fuel" he replies. 

Taken aback she asks, "Really? How many times a week do I have to do that?"


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 15, 2017)

Bo$$ said:


> Looks like my 2005 2.0 Euro 4 Diesel is going to be expensive...



Freedom is upgrading his vehicle   worth a thought 
he says 
its Fast as Shit off a shovel ( if you eat a curry the night before)


----------



## Beastie (Apr 17, 2017)

Scrapping cars and replacing them in the name of environmentalism seems a bit silly.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 17, 2017)

Beastie said:


> Scrapping cars and replacing them in the name of environmentalism seems a bit silly.


Albanian solution
those neysayers who predict doom after britix can order online for 2019 delivery





choice of various models available  one to 6 horse power 2 or 4 door


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 18, 2017)

We need a vote on whether we should have to vote so often.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 18, 2017)

for @FreedomEclipse http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-39629808
break out the Bubbbly


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 18, 2017)

I prefer his brother


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> for @FreedomEclipse http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-39629808
> break out the Bubbbly




She had it coming


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 18, 2017)

Your next project bike could be a Tandem  she could be your peddling passenger


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 20, 2017)

Take a trip round the UK and Ireland one accent at a time with Expedia's Accent Map of the British Isles...ITS HYSTERICAL

https://accent-map.expedia.co.uk/


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 20, 2017)

Smirk the welsh one comes across as" so only gay in the village Bronwin"
somerset one is good and close to Dorset ( apart from the lack of Baa bleating baa'ing sheep in the background


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 20, 2017)

The Welsh one is bollocks, i dont think hes even Welsh. 

There is a different accent in each of the valleys and the accent totally changes if you head to North Wales.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 21, 2017)

Guy's I am going to be ordering my Ryzen 1600, motherboard, RAM etc next week though won't be able to order a 580 until next month, long shot..........  but has anyone got a spare GPU lying around they could loan me for a month? I can pay postage etc and nothing fancy just a spare one you might have lying about, dont need to do any gaming on it but obviously Ryzen has no IGP


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 25, 2017)

When will Blair finally slither back into the fetid pond that spawned him.?


He has called on Labour voters to forget party allegiances and consider, instead, backing pro-EU candidates — even if they are Conservative or Liberal Democrat.



My top 5 most hated politicians list

1. Hitler
2. Stalin
3.  Pol Pot
4  Margaret thatcher
5. Tony Blair


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 25, 2017)

Tony Blair the mug..anyways so the new speeding fines been enforced now and looking at the chart it's very unfair to everyone that drive when the speedo isn't always accurate and even a slight tap on the pedal by accident could potentially land you a fine.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 25, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Tony Blair the mug..anyways so the new speeding fines been enforced now and looking at the chart it's very unfair to everyone that drive when the speedo isn't always accurate and even a slight tap on the pedal by accident could potentially land you a fine.



Where's this magical chart? My car is semi autonomous so it doesn't bother me much. If I get a fine I just pass it onto VW cause it's their software that caused it


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 25, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


>


Yep that chart,Band A just seems way too unrealistic in real world and unfair.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 26, 2017)

when you want to feel that little bit fabulous...



Spoiler


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 26, 2017)

Should look good with lycra shorts and a high vis vest on your bike.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 26, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> when you want to feel that little bit fabulous...





Spoiler:    I read the above as      



AquaScrotum crawlford pee coat


Sorry bad eyesight and poor humour

edit Shyit!!! for £600  gawd you can buy a kiyer home for less


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 27, 2017)

Just think of all the money you could save on clothing if you lived in a warm climate


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 27, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> Just think of all the money you could save on clothing if you lived in a warm climate


Yeh Save money on clothing to spend on Air con....................or Beer


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 28, 2017)

Just pulled the trigger on this, looks like a nice value midrange case, no ghastly LED's or chunky plastic bits hanging off it, clean looksing front panel etc not bad for £30 

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/aer...ndow-2x-usb-20-1x-usb-30-mini-itx-matx-atx-bl


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 29, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Just pulled the trigger on this, looks like a nice value midrange case, no ghastly LED's or chunky plastic bits hanging off it, clean looksing front panel etc not bad for £30
> 
> https://www.scan.co.uk/products/aer...ndow-2x-usb-20-1x-usb-30-mini-itx-matx-atx-bl



antec makes or has made a similar case. 'Antec Core series' or Antec 100 etc


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 29, 2017)

Holy SHIT........what a fight

Stopped in the 11th


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 29, 2017)

"Smirk"
almost worth paying to watch it


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 29, 2017)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/boxing/39748791


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 30, 2017)

World Superbikes race 2 Assen

4 Brits in the top 5 but what about this for a finish?


----------



## Beastie (Apr 30, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> World Superbikes


 Although he hasnt had a brilliant weekend at Assen, Chaz Davies has been the standout rider (apart from Rea obviously) in WSBK for the past year or two IMO.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 2, 2017)

Beastie said:


> Although he hasnt had a brilliant weekend at Assen, Chaz Davies has been the standout rider (apart from Rea obviously) in WSBK for the past year or two IMO.



hes a really nice guy too........my wifes  sister knows him and his family.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 2, 2017)

skip to 1.06 if you are busy


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> skip to 1.06 if you are busy




I thought that was an RC model at first.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 3, 2017)

Anyone spotted a good deal on home phone and broadband anywhere?


----------



## Ripper3 (May 3, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Anyone spotted a good deal on home phone and broadband anywhere?



Don't know if you're able/willing to use Virgin, but I got VIVID 200, free weekend calls, and their top TV package for £55pm recently. For me, that's saving about £50pm compared to Sky. Got a SuperHub 3.0, which uses the Puma 6, but I've only noticed a few slowdowns, and latency is acceptable at the moment.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 3, 2017)

i'm not interested in the TV stuff, i watch everything i want on the net.

im thinking in terms of 20 ish quid per month.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 5, 2017)

i signed up with EE for my broadband

works out at

18.50 per month for landline with free weekend calls
10.00 per month for unlimited broadband at up to 36 mbps
8.50 per month for unlimited minutes and text and 8gb data for my mobile 
 and free BT sports for 3 months


----------



## dorsetknob (May 5, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i signed up with EE for my broadband



And New palaver with setting up another new Email address eh or are you staying with what you previously set up


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 5, 2017)

I set up a redirect to the new email so i can continue to use the original address.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 5, 2017)

The world record for balancing a running lawnmower on a chin while walking has been broken in Wales by an American.

New Yorker, Ashrita Furman broke the record by doubling it to 48.5 meters in Carmarthenshire ’s National Botanic Garden of Wales.

video
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/record-breaking-man-smashes-world-12971451


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 6, 2017)

Recommendations for a VPN?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2017)

hmmmm sell 1070 for a 1080Ti or buy a new phone


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 10, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> hmmmm sell 1070 for a 1080Ti or buy a new phone


You need new phone?
I'm debating whether to upgrade to ryzen 5+Vega later in year or stick with what i got and change my GTX970 to RX580 or wait for Vega or get 1070..even though i don't really use my PC for games these days i have itch to upgrade every now and then lol


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 10, 2017)

Aaaaaaaargh

Wales are in the same group as AUS in the Rugby World Cup


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 10, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> You need new phone?
> I'm debating whether to upgrade to ryzen 5+Vega later in year or stick with what i got and change my GTX970 to RX580 or wait for Vega or get 1070..even though i don't really use my PC for games these days i have itch to upgrade every now and then lol



New phone would be nice. I think my Find 7a is over 2 years old.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 11, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> New phone would be nice. I think my Find 7a is over 2 years old.



What phone would you upgrade to? I went from S5 to Honor 8 which was a 2 year upgrade,i quite fancy the Honor 8 pro which is same size as the Galaxy note 7 which was what i originally wanted.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 11, 2017)

Hmmm S8+ or xioamei mi mix. 

Wouldn't mind settling for a standard S8 either or maybe the huawei mate 9. Their mate 9 pro looks too much like an S7 and cost too much over the standard 9


----------



## ne6togadno (May 11, 2017)

http://www.nextpowerup.com/tags/oneplus-5/


----------



## the54thvoid (May 11, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Recommendations for a VPN?



AirVPN

Works on W10 for me without DNS leaks.  Freedome leaked when I moved from W7 to W10.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 11, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> AirVPN
> 
> Works on W10 for me without DNS leaks.  Freedome leaked when I moved from W7 to W10.


Zomggggg!!!1!  I got a reply  thought everyone had me on ignore 

I have gone with PIA (private internet access) as they seemed to be top of a couple of roundup reviews I read, or maybe they just pay reviewers well??  That said how does one go about checking if you are getting DNS leaks? netowrking isnt my strong point... only on a one monthly sub atm so I can cancel it anytime I want without losing any money, I can say that I havent experienced many issues with it although I'm not really doing much of anything apart from the few odd same sites on my mobile and PC (as it's an old HP compaq until I order the rest of my Ryzen parts)


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 11, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hmmm S8+ or xioamei mi mix.
> 
> Wouldn't mind settling for a standard S8 either or maybe the huawei mate 9. Their mate 9 pro looks too much like an S7 and cost too much over the standard 9





ne6togadno said:


> http://www.nextpowerup.com/tags/oneplus-5/



A lot of money for the S8+ really and oneplus5 i wonder why they are not announcing 4? Some say its because its an unlucky number.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 11, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Zomggggg!!!1!  I got a reply  thought everyone had me on ignore
> 
> I have gone with PIA (private internet access) as they seemed to be top of a couple of roundup reviews I read, or maybe they just pay reviewers well??  That said how does one go about checking if you are getting DNS leaks? netowrking isnt my strong point... only on a one monthly sub atm so I can cancel it anytime I want without losing any money, I can say that I havent experienced many issues with it although I'm not really doing much of anything apart from the few odd same sites on my mobile and PC (as it's an old HP compaq until I order the rest of my Ryzen parts)



https://www.dnsleaktest.com/


----------



## dorsetknob (May 11, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Zomggggg!!!1! I got a reply  thought everyone had me on ignore



not on ignore here just got nought to say on subject >>>>>( can oblige you if you like )


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 11, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> https://www.dnsleaktest.com/


I did do a quick google and found that out, I was just being a lazy sod!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 11, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> A lot of money for the S8+ really and oneplus5 i wonder why they are not announcing 4? Some say its because its an unlucky number.



Yeah. But its a beautiful phone! A mate of mine has one at work and it's too beautiful. I'll probably wait and see if Samsung will release another note device. There's rumors going round that they have something up their sleeve. I'll probably end up with a huawei phone cuz they are quite a bit cheaper while having good features


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 11, 2017)

NatWest has warned its customers of a new 'smishing' scam that is circulating this week.

The scam sees fraudsters sending unsuspecting victims text messages that appear to be from NatWest.

Users are asked to verify their account details by clicking on a link which takes them through to what looks like NatWest's website.

But when they enter their online banking login details, it gives the scammers complete access to their details – and their money.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 11, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> A lot of money for the S8+ really and oneplus5 i wonder why they are not announcing 4? Some say its because its an unlucky number.


http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/35502/alleged-oneplus-5-renders-hint-at-dual-rear-cameras/


----------



## the54thvoid (May 11, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> NatWest has warned its customers of a new 'smishing' scam that is circulating this week.
> 
> The scam sees fraudsters sending unsuspecting victims text messages that appear to be from NatWest.
> 
> ...



It's a real shame there are people out there naive enough to fall for this sort of shit.  I've got some tremendously draconian views on this type of thing and believe those that perpetrate the act should be eviscerated and force fed to their families.  It might make them think twice.  Digital crime against those naive to fall for this is like stealing candy from disabled babies.

Hate them with a passion.  Now, if they focuused their time scamming millionaires and folk that have already gotten rich treading on the toes of the poor, i'm fine with that.  Let's face it, very few super rich people got their by being nice and considerate.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 11, 2017)

Don't have enough money in any Bank to "Indulge in Online Banking"
besides the bank does not have my mobile phone Number

So they would be a TxT message out of Pocket trying it on with me


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 11, 2017)

ne6togadno said:


> http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/35502/alleged-oneplus-5-renders-hint-at-dual-rear-cameras/



Personally for me -- No MicroSD = No buy


----------



## dorsetknob (May 11, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Personally for me -- No MicroSD = No buy


+ ME and no doubt Others
And add to that "Built in Simm Card" another No Go


----------



## ne6togadno (May 11, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Personally for me -- No MicroSD = No buy


i have onepluse 1 64gb since 3-4 years (got it with 2nd batch of invites) still havent found need for additional storage. 11gb are used out of 54.
i dont make videos thou.

edit: sepcs for 5 should be released soon. rumors are for up to 128gb storage. keep an eye on the npu news about oneplus if interested


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 11, 2017)

ne6togadno said:


> i have onepluse 1 64gb since 3-4 years (got it with 2nd batch of invites) still havent found need for additional storage. 11gb are used out of 54.
> i dont make videos thou.



I store tonnes of music on mine and listen to it while at work.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 11, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I store tonnes of music on mine and listen to it while at work.


in those 11gb used on my i have music for about 50h non stop listening w/o repeating a track


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 11, 2017)

ne6togadno said:


> in those 11gb used on my i have music for about 50h non stop listening w/o repeating a track



I have a 200gb SDcard which is almost full...

Its not about how long it lasts, its more about how much choice there is and i listen to a lotta stuff


----------



## ne6togadno (May 11, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have a 200gb SDcard which is almost full...
> 
> Its not about how long it lasts, its more about how much choice there is and i listen to a lotta stuff


i use phone music only till it travel on and off work (~30 mins in one direction) so 50h w/o repeating is a lot for me. i keep what i like most on it and i never get tired to listen what i have.
but if 5 doesnt have specs to meet your needs you'll have to look elsewhere.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 11, 2017)

ne6togadno said:


> i use phone music only till it travel on and off work (~30 mins in one direction) so 50h w/o repeating is a lot for me. i keep what i like most on it and i never get tired to listen what i have.
> but if 5 doesnt have specs to meet your needs you'll have to look elsewhere.



Thats the problem -- I like too many things and I like to have access to all of it on a random playlist.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 11, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Thats the problem -- I like too many things and I like to have access to all of it on a random playlist.


enjoy while still can. at some point life will leave you with too little time for this


----------



## infrared (May 11, 2017)

I just use spotify, awesome for finding new music but not so good in that you would loose your stuff if you stop your account. I've lost so much music through hard drive and sd card failures though (I'm useless for backing things up!), at least I don't have to worry about that now


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 12, 2017)

The NHS has been hit by a major cyber attack and criminals have taken control of computers and cut off phone lines across England.

Medics have claimed that messages are flashing up on screens saying they must pay cash or terminals are down completely.

NHS England has confirmed that it has been attacked but would not give any further details.

https://www.theguardian.com/society...cross-england-hit-by-large-scale-cyber-attack

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...gency-patients-divert-shut-down-a7732816.html


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 13, 2017)

Can we all have bet to see if @qubit will make mod or not?


----------



## dorsetknob (May 13, 2017)

Need some one not participating to be the bookie 
and what odds do you predict
ps perfect place for this is the Lounge

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/the-lounge.10/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 13, 2017)

I personally have my doubts about myself making the mod team but then theres @Fourstaff who just lurks most of the time 

I think it was suggested a while back that maybe every long time or well established user gets a random chance at being a mod (possibly with limited powers kinda like a PCSO) for a week every other week and have a hand at policing the community.

Would be nice to be more involved though. I think im not BIAS enough when it comes to brand loyalty though. Im pretty neutral when it comes to hardware. Im just looking for bang for buck most of the time

I think that Norton thoroughly deserves to be mod though


----------



## dorsetknob (May 13, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think that Norton thoroughly deserves to be mod though


fully agree with you on Norton

my bookie odd for Norton    ( odds on Fav )


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 13, 2017)

I think Solaris17 deserves to be mod also


----------



## dorsetknob (May 14, 2017)

Knock knock on the door
Voice heard saying
" i'm Canvasing on behalf of the ******** political Party
Cue this song










Vintage 1973   ( i tried to order this from my fav record shop in 1973 but the could not get a copy even tho it was catalog listed )


----------



## Fourstaff (May 14, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I personally have my doubts about myself making the mod team but then theres @Fourstaff who just lurks most of the time



Damn right I have turned into a lurker instead of a contributor 

Edit: Now that I am actually in the conversation again, who are we voting this time round?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 14, 2017)

Fourstaff said:


> Damn right I have turned into a lurker instead of a contributor
> 
> Edit: Now that I am actually in the conversation again, who are we voting this time round?



 Put in a good word for me with the mod team


----------



## Fourstaff (May 14, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Put in a good word for me with the mod team



You are counting on the wrong person . Where's @Tatty_One  when you need him?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 14, 2017)

Eugene Laverty  jumps off at 120 mph to avoid a fireball.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 14, 2017)

Fourstaff said:


> You are counting on the wrong person . Where's @Tatty_One  when you need him?


Laughing at some of the nominations?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 14, 2017)

I wish to protect and serve the community


----------



## infrared (May 14, 2017)

New mod training


----------



## dorsetknob (May 14, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> Laughing at some of the nominations?


Can we occasional Bump that thread ( with no fear of prejudice)
"Not for Personal gain"
But to draw Attention to it so Others who may have Missed it are Reminded of the opportunity Available

*Tatty_One*
was going to post this as a bump but you Bumped it anyway 

*MODERATOR VACANCIES - Volunteers wanted*
*https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/moderator-vacancies-volunteers-wanted.233241/*
Read the 1st post
Adsorb the 1st post Contents
Consider the 1st Post contents
Volunteer and wait for PM reply


----------



## infrared (May 14, 2017)

@dorsetknob Double post... moderation required... *swings ban hammer* lol


----------



## dorsetknob (May 14, 2017)

infrared said:


> @dorsetknob Double post... *swings ban hammer* lol


Rumour has it ( )
as part of the Selection Process your 1st pm from the mod team requests you to inform the team of 3 people you think needs banning and your reason for your choice.................( Chose wisely)
Oops


----------



## infrared (May 14, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Rumour has it ( )
> as part of the Selection Process your 1st pm from the mod team requests you to inform the team of 3 people you think needs banning and your reason for your choice.................( Chose wisely)
> Oops


Wait... I need to justify my rash decisions? Maybe I'm not cut out for this


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 14, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Rumour has it ( )
> as part of the Selection Process your 1st pm from the mod team requests you to inform the team of 3 people you think needs banning and your reason for your choice.................( Chose wisely)
> Oops



Thats easy.

Mailman, Mailman and Mailman every time his ban expires and he comes back. The great thing about MM is he'll bend over and take it without any complaint init? @TheMailMan78


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 14, 2017)

It's because 99% of the time I deserve it. Only once did I feel it was personal.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 14, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It's because 99% of the time I deserve it. Only once did I feel it was personal.



Dont worry boyo, I'll make sure to book you in with Amanda hugnkiss afterwards to ease the pain.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 15, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Thats the problem -- I like too many things and I like to have access to all of it on a random playlist.


http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/359...veals-a-23-mp-rear-camera-and-bigger-battery/
turns out that 5 will have sd card slot. specs still not officialy confirmed thou


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 15, 2017)

ne6togadno said:


> http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/359...veals-a-23-mp-rear-camera-and-bigger-battery/
> turns out that 5 will have sd card slot. specs still not officialy confirmed thou



Yeah and the first oneplus handset originally had a memory slot but they decided to take it out of the final product. Hence why i ended up with my oppo


----------



## ne6togadno (May 15, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah and the first oneplus handset originally had a memory slot but they decided to take it out of the final product. Hence why i ended up with my oppo


back than 64gb was quite a lot. they had hudge interest for 32gb version (may be even bigger then for 64).
5 is anounced to come 06-07.2017 so thay have to confirm specs soon. if you are not in hurry it may worth waiting a bit. beside storage other specs look impressive for the price.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 15, 2017)

ne6togadno said:


> back than 64gb was quite a lot. they had hudge interest for 32gb version (may be even bigger then for 64).
> 5 is anounced to come 06-07.2017 so thay have to confirm specs soon. if you are not in hurry it may worth waiting a bit. beside storage other specs look impressive for the price.



I would kinda like a bigger screen though. Hence why i was leaning towards the Samsung S8's


----------



## ne6togadno (May 15, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I would kinda like a bigger screen though. Hence why i was leaning towards the Samsung S8's


7.62mm (0.3in) difference
is it worthy?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 15, 2017)

ne6togadno said:


> 7.62mm (0.3in) difference
> is it worthy?



S8 or s8+. My oppo is 5.7". But then again the resolution is higher on the oneplus


----------



## ne6togadno (May 15, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> S8 or s8+.


s8 sry. didnt notice that there is difference in size between s8 and s8+


FreedomEclipse said:


> . My oppo is 5.7". But then again the resolution is higher on the oneplus


oneplus 5 and s8+ has very similar ppi so you want notice difference in image. ~18mm difference is noticeble thou
s8 has bigger ppi but screen size isnt that bigger then oneplus 5.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 16, 2017)

@Tatty_One 

How long do we know if we've been selected for baby sitting?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 16, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @Tatty_One
> 
> How long do we know if we've been selected for baby sitting?


Dunno, have to wait for sufficient Mods to have their input, could be as quick as 24 hours or as long as by the end of the week.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 16, 2017)




----------



## dorsetknob (May 16, 2017)

*FreedomEclipse*
you need to Brush up on British History

Sorry but we sold/mortgaged it over 2 world wars to help Preserve Freedom and democracy and then gave the Rest that wanted it Independence


----------



## Caring1 (May 17, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> *FreedomEclipse*
> you need to Brush up on British History
> 
> Sorry but we sold/mortgaged it over 2 world wars to help Preserve Freedom and democracy and then gave the Rest that wanted it Independence


Lol, you say that like you guys had a choice


----------



## the54thvoid (May 23, 2017)

Appalling news about the Manchester concert bombing. Hope nobody in UK clubhouse is affected.
You can never stop degenerate cowards from being inhuman but we can prove ourselves better humans by keeping on going and not reacting by lashing out.
That said, degenerate ideologies have no place in our country.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 23, 2017)

Really sad really the whole thing,good chunk of the audience was kids aswell,reports of 22 fatalities and several wounded =/


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 23, 2017)

Stay safe guys.


----------



## Caring1 (May 23, 2017)

Condolences guys, I'm always saddened by these cowardly attacks in peaceful countries.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 23, 2017)

So the guy walks in through the front door. Where the fuck were the police and security?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 23, 2017)

Theresa May is really pissing me off.

praising the emergency services after the event.......it should have been prevented.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 23, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> So the guy walks in through the front door. Where the fuck were the police and security?



Getting head from Ariana Grande Id assume 

(she is hot as fuck though,....)


----------



## RCoon (May 23, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> So the guy walks in through the front door. Where the fuck were the police and security?



Can't stick airport security style people at the front door of every large gathering of people. It's just not feasible.

I'm afraid this comes down to a failure of our intelligence forces. They've stripped away a surprisingly large portion of our every day privacy, and yet things like this still happen.

I thought bags were checked at most entrances though.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 23, 2017)

RCoon said:


> Can't stick airport security style people at the front door of every large gathering of people. It's just not feasible.
> 
> I'm afraid this comes down to a failure of our intelligence forces. They've stripped away a surprisingly large portion of our every day privacy, and yet things like this still happen.
> 
> I thought bags were checked at most entrances though.




at a major venue in a city centre....of course you can.


EDIT
for hire
http://www.searcharch.co.uk/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 23, 2017)

RCoon said:


> Can't stick airport security style people at the front door of every large gathering of people. It's just not feasible.
> 
> I'm afraid this comes down to a failure of our intelligence forces. They've stripped away a surprisingly large portion of our every day privacy, and yet things like this still happen.
> 
> I thought bags were checked at most entrances though.



Normally, for venues like these, they should have airport style metal detectors or portable 'wand' style ones in any case.

There probably wasnt enough security to cope with the event


----------



## RCoon (May 23, 2017)

To be fair the police force is stretched extremely thin as it is, you can thank the tories for that.

My point is, anyone can walk anywhere where there are thousands of people and blow themselves up. We can't stick police everywhere... Better to solve the root of the problem than spend money on bandaid fixes.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 23, 2017)

RCoon said:


> you can thank the tories for that.




this event guarantees the tories a victory in the election


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 23, 2017)

RCoon said:


> To be fair the police force is stretched extremely thin as it is, you can thank the tories for that.



so stretched their virginity might grow back


----------



## RCoon (May 23, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> this event guarantees the tories a victory in the election



Not so sure, Labour are the ones promising more police officers.

(And if Theresa May uses this in her campaign for brownie points, she deserves to rot in hell)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 23, 2017)

If they know who he was so soon after he must have been known to the police. Someone has dropped a big bollock.


----------



## RCoon (May 23, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> If they know who he was so soon after he must have been known to the police. Someone has dropped a big bollock.



This is my point about the intellegence services. In numerous terrorist attacks, they've been on watch lists, and yet they're not being watched.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 23, 2017)

Too many leaps to conclusion island.

I was in London last week and strolled into umpteen different places with my travel bag. You cannot ever stop people bombing 'soft' targets. You need the ideology to die off.

Stop blaming the police and security services. Stats show they make a terrorism arrest every day.  You can't stop all of them.  As people say, the price of liberty is living with this threat.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 23, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> Too many leaps to conclusion island.
> 
> I was in London last week and strolled into umpteen different places with my travel bag. You cannot ever stop people bombing 'soft' targets. You need the ideology to die off.
> 
> Stop blaming the police and security services. Stats show they make a terrorism arrest every day.  You can't stop all of them.  As people say, the price of liberty is living with this threat.




Maybe we need a bigger police force and security services enough to counter these threats??

For one. my company is looking to move into that side of the industry. As frontline police officer numbers dwindle due to cuts, Private Security Services will be the ones to take over patrolling the streets (according to my company) and my company is looking for a pretty big peice of that pie


----------



## the54thvoid (May 23, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Maybe we need a bigger police force and security services enough to counter these threats??
> 
> For one. my company is looking to move into that side of the industry. As frontline police officer numbers dwindle due to cuts, Private Security Services will be the ones to take over patrolling the streets (according to my company) and my company is looking for a pretty big peice of that pie



One guy out of thousands. It's the ideology that counts, not the response. You get private security on that job and you increase tensions. Increase tensions, increase reactions.

Like I say, you can't stop terrorism unless the will to commit it is gone.  Only ultra Draconian policies that hit all our freedoms 'reduce' the risk.  ID chips, monitoring of all our web browsing, all our communication. Police state with unlimited powers versus liberty with the very minimal risk of being caught in a terror attack.

That's the choice.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 23, 2017)

WE DO NOT NEED OR WANT


FreedomEclipse said:


> Private Security Services will be the ones to take over patrolling the streets (according to my company) and my company is looking for a pretty big peice of that pie



Anyone remember the Private company
Group 4 Security   and their history with government security Contracts
The Cock up list is extensive

PS edit
Theresa Mays husband is a major shareholder in g4s


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 23, 2017)

Police in Cardiff will use facial recognition to track the 170,000 football fans expected to descend on the city for the Champions League final in June.

South Wales Police has been given £177,000 ($230,000) to pilot the facial recognition technology, which will monitor people on pre-determined 'watch lists'


----------



## Caring1 (May 23, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Police in Cardiff will use facial recognition to track the 170,000 football fans expected to descend on the city for the Champions League final in June.
> 
> South Wales Police has been given £177,000 ($230,000) to pilot the facial recognition technology, which will monitor people on pre-determined 'watch lists'


Explains why they have beards then


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 23, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> WE DO NOT NEED OR WANT
> 
> 
> Anyone remember the Private company
> ...



Reminds me of the time i worked for the postal office. We had a lot of Agency staff from Manpower and it turned out the wife or husband of the director of Royal Mail was a director at the work agency. hence the steady supply of temp staff


----------



## dorsetknob (May 23, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Reminds me of the time i worked for the postal office. We had a lot of Agency staff from Manpower



Completely different kettle of Fish and totally Irrelevant
Postal Service and the use of Temporary Workers  is an ongoing Seasonal demand thing ( Think Christmas post ) like carrot and cabbage pickers in Norfolk.

Security is not a Seasonal Thing


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 23, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Completely different kettle of Fish and totally Irrelevant
> Postal Service and the use of Temporary Workers  is an ongoing Seasonal demand thing ( Think Christmas post ) like carrot and cabbage pickers in Norfolk.
> 
> Security is not a Seasonal Thing



we had a massive influx of agency staff to the point where RM's own temps that they personally recruited were marginalised


----------



## dorsetknob (May 23, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> we had a massive influx of agency staff to the point where RM's own temps that they personally recruited were marginalised



"Ah you poor things with fragile Ego's">>>> 6 weeks later their  all gone
what you were talking about is untrained/unvetted/unskilled people being given Security powers over the General Public
A big no no No NO
The British government have a large pool of trained/training people who are paid part time who could be Deployed for Internal Security as needed
they are called the T.A


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 23, 2017)

Yall could round up 9% of the population and throw them out. Problem solved.

OR you could stop worrying about hurting peoples feelings and round up the few trouble makers. This dude was on the radar. Lock his ass up. I mean whats the point of living in a police state if you aint even safe. From an outsiders perspective (Somewhat educated on UK culture but NOT a authority by any means.) you guys have become too PC in the past 30 years. Yall need to go a little Churchill on this bullshit.

Again I'm speaking as an outsider that doesn't know the ins and outs of the average UK citizen. But the whole super tolerance thing isn't working.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 23, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> "Ah you poor things with fragile Ego's">>>> 6 weeks later their  all gone
> what you were talking about is untrained/unvetted/unskilled people being given Security powers over the General Public
> A big no no No NO
> The British government have a large pool of trained/training people who are paid part time who could be Deployed for Internal Security as needed
> they are called the T.A



We're not untrained/unvetted/unskilled btw -- we all have to be vetted & trained to the Security Industry Authority Standards. The S.I.A are a Non-departmental public body which has some ties to the government.

but of course, you dont know because you dont work in that field.

The T.A would be better suited for the job, but they would struggle to cover the entire of the UK and they cost more to train and would expect to get paid more where as security guards in general dont unless youre working on very high tier contracts where some get paid £13p/h or higher.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 23, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yall could round up 9% of the population and throw them out. Problem solved.
> 
> OR you could stop worrying about hurting peoples feelings and round up the few trouble makers. This dude was on the radar. Lock his ass up. I mean whats the point of living in a police state if you aint even safe. From an outsiders perspective (Somewhat educated on UK culture but NOT a authority by any means.) you guys have become too PC in the past 30 years. Yall need to go a little Churchill on this bullshit.
> 
> Again I'm speaking as an outsider that doesn't know the ins and outs of the average UK citizen. But the whole super tolerance thing isn't working.



We're actually not super tolerant. It's why we're leaving the EU. But it only takes one person to commit murder. Throwing the baby out with the bathwater isn't practical or sensible.
Timothy McVeigh is still high on the US list for terrorist deaths. In the UK we have our own white, non religious mass murderers (Thomas Hamilton with Dunblane etc).
We also do arrest a lot of possible terrorists but proof is often hard to get.
It's all about the ideology and the rhetoric. I agree though that people are too afraid to say there is a Muslim issue but the problem is, it's a significant minority.  It's also a Sunni issue, not Shia, not other sects. And guess who the biggest Sunni state is? Saudi. And both UK and US governments suck up to the sheik because of the arms deals.

There are no answers to the problems, short of religious genocide and that's hardly fair or proportionate.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 23, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> We're actually not super tolerant. It's why we're leaving the EU. But it only takes one person to commit murder. Throwing the baby out with the bathwater isn't practical or sensible.
> Timothy McVeigh is still high on the US list for terrorist deaths. In the UK we have our own white, non religious mass murderers (Thomas Hamilton with Dunblane etc).
> We also do arrest a lot of possible terrorists but proof is often hard to get.
> It's all about the ideology and the rhetoric. I agree though that people are too afraid to say there is a Muslim issue but the problem is, it's a significant minority.  It's also a Sunni issue, not Shia, not other sects. And guess who the biggest Sunni state is? Saudi. And both UK and US governments suck up to the sheik because of the arms deals.
> ...


Naaa you could round up people and send em out. No need for genocide.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 23, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but of course, you dont know because you dont work in that field.


I suggest that seeing as you have no knowledge of the Fields i have worked in or my acquaintance of others who may work it those Fields that you quietly exit the Thread before you drop further lumps of brown matter into your conversation


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 23, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> I suggest that seeing as you have no knowledge of the Fields i have worked in or my acquaintance of others who may work it those Filds that you quietly exit the Thread before you drop further lumps of brown matter into your conversation



I work those fields so i dont need to back out of anything


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 23, 2017)

GUYS, GUYS, CAN WE JUST AGREE THAT PEOPLE NEED TO DIE? WHO DOES IT, DOESNT MATTER.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 23, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> "Ah you poor things with fragile Ego's">>>> 6 weeks later their  all gone
> what you were talking about is untrained/unvetted/unskilled people being given Security powers over the General Public
> A big no no No NO
> The British government have a large pool of trained/training people who are paid part time who could be Deployed for Internal Security as needed
> they are called the T.A



Also for arguments sake -- I was with Royal Mail for 6 years, Not 6 days, 6 weeks or 6months.

as for your comment about about "untrained/unvetted/unskilled people being given Security powers over the General Public" - you have no idea who i work for Unless your friends are a bunch of 'untrained/unvetted/unskilled people'.

With G4S its a different story as they bit off a bit off more then could chew with the olympics and other incidents.

you dont know where I work, or how I work but its easy to be ignorant and tar us all with the same brush without any knowledge


----------



## scevism (May 23, 2017)

On a sad day for humanity again! R.I.P and my favourite james bond actor rodger moore passed away today. GUTTED


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 23, 2017)




----------



## the54thvoid (May 23, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Naaa you could round up people and send em out. No need for genocide.



I agree with that.  We actually did try quite a few times in the past but you know what stopped us?  The European Convention on Human Rights.  The ECHR is a great piece of work but the fucking lawyers got all over it and made it a safe haven for hate preachers.  That's one of the reasons I dont like Europe - it's court has jurisdiction over our own national soverignty.  Bye bye ECHR, hello UKCHR.

It's a real shame because most people of faith are very reasonable but its the right wing nut jobs that ruin the fun for all.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 23, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> I agree with that.  We actually did try quite a few times in the past but you know what stopped us?  The European Convention on Human Rights.  The ECHR is a great piece of work but the fucking lawyers got all over it and made it a safe haven for hate preachers.  That's one of the reasons I dont like Europe - it's court has jurisdiction over our own national soverignty.  Bye bye ECHR, hello UKCHR.
> 
> It's a real shame because most people of faith are very reasonable but its the right wing nut jobs that ruin the fun for all.


With Brexit this could change no? I mean you are a sovereign nation for shit sakes. Round up the alah-peanutbutter sandwiches and throw em out if they wont adapt to the queens law.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 23, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> I agree with that.  We actually did try quite a few times in the past but you know what stopped us?  The European Convention on Human Rights.  The ECHR is a great piece of work but the fucking lawyers got all over it and made it a safe haven for hate preachers.  That's one of the reasons I dont like Europe - it's court has jurisdiction over our own national soverignty.  Bye bye ECHR, hello UKCHR.
> 
> It's a real shame because most people of faith are very reasonable but its the right wing nut jobs that ruin the fun for all.



One thing which is funny, is they'll shout their hate for the West & the western way of life to the high heavens, cause atrocities against innocent people but yet. Here they are living in the UK/USA, eating, sleeping and breathing on British soil...... BUT... Yet they hate it so much.... We should give these people a free one way ticket out of the country and forward their details on to organisations like Interpol and have their passports voided 


If you hate this place so much, Why stay??


----------



## dorsetknob (May 23, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> The T.A would be better suited for the job, but they would struggle to cover the entire of the UK and they cost more to train


Yes they ARE better suited for the job They Receive the same Training as the FULL TIME ARMY including how to kill in defense of the Realm and the political needs/whims of the goverment in Power
AS a unified Command and part of the Armed Forces they COVER THE ENTIRE UK and DEPENDENT OVERSEAS TERRITORIES 



FreedomEclipse said:


> and would expect to get paid more where as security guards in general dont unless youre working on very high tier contracts where some get paid £13p/h or higher.


WRONG ON THAT
They Serve the Government of Queen Elisabeth and receive the Same Pay as the Regular Army ( pro rata) and as such do as they are Ordered.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 23, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Yes they ARE better suited for the job They Receive the same Training as the FULL TIME ARMY including how to kill in defense of the Realm and the political needs/whims of the goverment in Power
> AS a unified Command and part of the Armed Forces they COVER THE ENTIRE UK and DEPENDENT OVERSEAS TERRITORIES
> 
> 
> ...



COST -- It costs a lot more time and money to train people like this for full coverage. Also the public might not like the fact that these people are armed even though it may be a necessary evil. Not everyone can join the T.A and your comparison of a trained security guard vs a trained T.A 'soldier' are on different ends of the scale and cant be compared Thus its not completely 100% feasible unless you have them take over guarding the tourist hotspots.

 We already have armed police guarding tourist hotspots but my comment was pointing out that Private Security patrolling the streets where Police do not or cant provide coverage to provide a some form of security presence in that area. Not to mention the fact that these crazy people will be out to kill or kidnap them. Remember drummer Rigby and the missing RAF guy who is still missing AFIK??

What im talking about goes beyond what the T.A can cover unless you bring back National Service to make sure everyone is trained to that standard so it would be easy to recruit people and have them out patrolling your local streets


:EDIT::

if youre going to be going down that road, you may as well call Martial Law or turn the UK into a military state


----------



## Tatty_One (May 23, 2017)

A number of points here I would comment on, as objectively as possible, interesting read with some interesting thoughts and opinions.  Firstly, there is indeed a "watch list", 20 years ago it used to have around 4000 people on it, as of around last October, if my memory serves me correctly there was around 64,000 on it, I agree that today the police and counter terrorist services are woefully under resourced, so there are now 4, maybe even 5 tiers within that watch list, apparently we have the resources to only really "watch" in the truest sense of the word around 2000 I think, I don't comment just based on my past experience but of that I will explain no further.

As for the TA (now just simply called the regular reserve as they also comprise of ex regulars most of which have a reserve commitment until they are 55), apart from the fact that they have full time jobs and employers are only required to release them under certain circumstances and with very clear legislation (one example is the legal declaration of war, voted for in the UN etc), in many cases, Ops such as Afghanistan and Iraq sought volunteers to plug gaps because  legally the TA could not be deployed without that declaration of war, there are some exemptions for certain specialisations.  Thing is, even if they could the majority are not equipped for urban counter terrorism roles, pretty much all the real expertise we had in this field ended with peace in Northern Ireland, most TA unit's have specialist roles (Medical, Logistics, Communications, Engineers), this enables them to have just 10% of the training time of the Regular Army but still have highly skilled reserve Forces, it's just in narrow fields of expertise if you get my drift.  Of course you also have TA Infantry, some of these units are "role specific", so a few may have a "Home defence" role but in general terms they are in some cases "Jack's of all trades", there is a very good reason why law enforcement has specialist anti terrorist units and the Armed forces have the SAS, SBS etc and that's because that's all they do, day in and day out, train, train, then train again to make them the very best, sadly gone are the days where a regular Infantry battalion would move to Catterick Garrison having spent 5 years in Cyprus in a peacekeeping role to then spend 5 years in a Northern Ireland reinforcement role.

So, we find ourselves in 2017, with a police force roughly half the size it was 30 years ago, with an Armed Forces roughly half the size it was 30 years ago and with budgets to match (when I joined there was still a cold war, the British Army had 7 operational warfighting divisions), 4 of which were permanently located in Germany, we now have only 1 truly deployable Division and what......... we wonder why, when the threat during those 30 years has increased 10 fold, despite the end of the cold war and peace in NI that we struggle to cope?  Answer?  (just to divide opinion), when we have significant terrorist threats, don't let them fester for 10 or 15 years paying lip service to trying to minimise the impact and holding hands with those that either encourage or harbour them, go in there and eradicate the problem with massive force and viable intelligence from the get go, you can't cock about with these people, give them half a chance and they will take your loved ones away from you.............. I stress, I am not including the likes of the Iraq invasion in this which was a different scenario and one that I on a personal level did not support.

Apologies for rant, at best if you read this you may sleep well tonight


----------



## Beastie (May 23, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> If they know who he was so soon after he must have been known to the police. Someone has dropped a big bollock.



 Problem is that until they do something wrong there is no reason to lock them up. And locking up innocent people is a pretty sure way to radicalise them and make the problem worse.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Maybe we need a bigger police force and security services enough to counter these threats??
> 
> For one. my company is looking to move into that side of the industry. As frontline police officer numbers dwindle due to cuts, Private Security Services will be the ones to take over patrolling the streets (according to my company) and my company is looking for a pretty big peice of that pie



 Great, police specials are bad enough, the last thing I need is for rentacops to mess me around while I go about my lawful business.
 Plus most of these companies like G4 and Serco couldn't be trusted to run a piss up in a brewery.



 The ony sure fire way is to tackle this at source, which is in large part Saudi Arabian fundamentalism. But we are too busy selling weapons to them and buying oil off them. Easier to demonise some tin pot dictator like Saddam or Assad from whom there is no revenue stream, even if they are no threat to us.

  Terrorism actually plays into the hands of politicians as it gives them the chance to increase state power and garner votes by talking "tough on terrorism" while doing nothing useful.
 Hark at May talking up the police and emergency services when it was her who oversaw their budgets being slashed when she was running the Home Office.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 23, 2017)

Beastie said:


> Problem is that until they do something wrong there is no reason to lock them up. And locking up innocent people is a pretty sure way to radicalise them and make the problem worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and i work for neither of these companies


----------



## the54thvoid (May 23, 2017)

Question:  If I call your god a fanny will you get aggressive?

If the answer is yes - lock them up and deport their family to Saudi.  If they're christian, deport them to Hull or Dundee.  Jews never get offended.

If the answer is no - shake their hand and let them get on their way.


----------



## Beastie (May 23, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> and i work for neither of these companies


 I don't know where I said you did.

 But they would be likely to win contracts for private security, if such were put out to tender.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 23, 2017)

They just raised the UK threat level to Critical....which means a perceived  Imminent attack

What i read in to that is that the cell has been rumbled and they are on the loose.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 23, 2017)

Beastie said:


> Problem is that until they do something wrong there is no reason to lock them up. And locking up innocent people is a pretty sure way to radicalise them and make the problem worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As someone from Manchester I'm obviously wounded by this though I know few directly affected and no one hurt by last night's incident, I've been thinking like many.
And I went down some wrong avenues of thought but resolved them to be wrong via intelligent thinking.
Its lead me to feel like in a way we as a nation have in a way let down both the victims and the terrorist , he was unfortunately(in a way to me) a fellow Mancunian , went similar schools to mine  , mine were roman Catholic biased very very heavily.
But some how he left school ,able to be turned into a extremist without the mental reasoning that would stop that , people learn what they are taught ,we know this and we educate kids against some kinds of bad man or thought or event, maybe we should be more focused on training life skills to kids and working harder to educate against extreme view's.

I can't see any bad points about my school's but have to admit on reflection they were secular.
Segregation doesn't help though we all need to know and understand our neighbour , ive a few Muslim friends i hold dear, respect and trust impecably but i likely don't have many because i lived in a Irish community, not mixed.

It's really so few this mental, remember that , in my early years the Ira were in full swing and my Longford Ireland, born dad occasionally got stick for his heritage though he's no more then a sweet funny man , time heals but we never forget.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 23, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> A number of points here I would comment on, as objectively as possible, interesting read with some interesting thoughts and opinions.  Firstly, there is indeed a "watch list", 20 years ago it used to have around 4000 people on it, as of around last October, if my memory serves me correctly there was around 64,000 on it, I agree that today the police and counter terrorist services are woefully under resourced, so there are now 4, maybe even 5 tiers within that watch list, apparently we have the resources to only really "watch" in the truest sense of the word around 2000 I think, I don't comment just based on my past experience but of that I will explain no further.
> 
> As for the TA (now just simply called the regular reserve as they also comprise of ex regulars most of which have a reserve commitment until they are 55), apart from the fact that they have full time jobs and employers are only required to release them under certain circumstances and with very clear legislation (one example is the legal declaration of war, voted for in the UN etc), in many cases, Ops such as Afghanistan and Iraq sought volunteers to plug gaps because  legally the TA could not be deployed without that declaration of war, there are some exemptions for certain specialisations.  Thing is, even if they could the majority are not equipped for urban counter terrorism roles, pretty much all the real expertise we had in this field ended with peace in Northern Ireland, most TA unit's have specialist roles (Medical, Logistics, Communications, Engineers), this enables them to have just 10% of the training time of the Regular Army but still have highly skilled reserve Forces, it's just in narrow fields of expertise if you get my drift.  Of course you also have TA Infantry, some of these units are "role specific", so a few may have a "Home defence" role but in general terms they are in some cases "Jack's of all trades", there is a very good reason why law enforcement has specialist anti terrorist units and the Armed forces have the SAS, SBS etc and that's because that's all they do, day in and day out, train, train, then train again to make them the very best, sadly gone are the days where a regular Infantry battalion would move to Catterick Garrison having spent 5 years in Cyprus in a peacekeeping role to then spend 5 years in a Northern Ireland reinforcement role.
> 
> ...


 Awesome post. Very informative. Question, can your government draft? I ask because it sounds like you have cut back so much for social spending you can no longer defend yourself properly. I say this from an ignorant point of view of UK politics. Am I somewhat correct in my assumption?


----------



## Caring1 (May 23, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> Jews never get offended.


They're too busy reminding everyone of "their" suffering, maybe if they stopped wailing, they would have time.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 24, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> They're too busy reminding everyone of "their" suffering, maybe if they stopped wailing, they would have time.



If you take the current Israeli PM out of the equation (he's an ass) then the Jewish people have a lot to 'wail' about. Persecuted by almost everyone, attempted genocide by Nazis and ongoing hatred in the middle East.
Yes, Israel has some arrogant policies but when all your neighbours hate you (and technically your people were there first, millennia ago) it's easy to see why they're a bit prickly.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 24, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Awesome post. Very informative. Question, can your government draft? I ask because it sounds like you have cut back so much for social spending you can no longer defend yourself properly. I say this from an ignorant point of view of UK politics. Am I somewhat correct in my assumption?


Under existing legislation we cannot "Draft" if that means pulling people off the street, putting them in a uniform, training them then keeping them for a couple of years, over here we call it conscription.  As far as defending ourselves is concerned, the thinking is that is only required if there is a perceived conventional threat ...... there is not, not my thinking, just the way it is.


----------



## RCoon (May 24, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> go in there and eradicate the problem



I would wholeheartedly agree with this course of action.The issue is this: I hear a lot of people say "why don't we just carpet bomb ISIS", and then I ask them "Where would you bomb then?"
There isn't just a big group of religious extremists hanging around in a neat little building off the dirt track in Syria. They're everywhere, living in caves, living just down the street from you. They're less of a beehive, more of a rainforest fungus colony.

Got in a bit of a heated debate with my girl friend last night, she was complaining about why the government wasn't doing more to stop terrorism. The following analogy seemed the easiest fit:

if 100,000 people die a year in the UK, about 40 of those are from terrorist attacks. The other 90-odd percent are from things like stabbings, cancer, heart disease, and other illnesses. I'd rather the government spent the money ensuring the health of the masses than spending millions on preventing deaths through terrorism. You're about ten times more likely to die falling out of bed than you are of a terrorist attack, but you don't see MI6 putting IKEA bunk beds on a watch list and having spyplanes following the delivery trucks.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 24, 2017)

But that's the point, had we have eradicated the problem in the early days they would not have that global spread, there would have been a couple of thousand of them in Northern Iraq, it's our and others inaction that has got us to this point.  I am not talking about invading countries and failing to support their infrastructure afterwards, take a look at the Pakistani issues regarding Al Qaeda, successive US governments were paying them Billions annually to stem the tide, tighten up their security and eradicate the training bases whilst all the time they just continued as normal, inactivity never lessens the threat, it just serves as a tool of escalation.

I totally get the lack of appetite after lengthy campaigns in Afghanistan and Iraq and acknowledge that had we have done better there we possibly could have avoided the current situation but until we accept and understand that fundamentalism will always exist and that we can never run from it we can never truly protect our people.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 24, 2017)

Fundamentalism is a misnomer. It's more like extremism. A fundamentalist should follow the basics of an ideology. Extremism is taking an interpretation to its limits and beyond.

Jewish extremism drives animosity in the middle East (settlements etc). Wahabism drives the Islamic extremism which despises a moderate, tolerant state. And unfortunately, a right wing Christian extremism sees Islam as unworthy of respect and makes it easy to villify as an entire faith.

Military intervention does nothing. You can't destroy faith unless you eliminate all the followers. Unfortunately, we as a 'democratic' liberal country think democracy is the only way forward.
It's absolutely not. Some states require a more controlling oversight.  

And let's not forget, state sponsored terrorism has been with us for decades. Accidental downings of Iranian passenger jet, Lockerbie, blah, blah, blah....

Not going to stop.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 24, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> But that's the point, had we have eradicated the problem in the early days they would not have that global spread, there would have been a couple of thousand of them in Northern Iraq, it's our and others inaction that has got us to this point.  I am not talking about invading countries and failing to support their infrastructure afterwards, take a look at the Pakistani issues regarding Al Qaeda, successive US governments were paying them Billions annually to stem the tide, tighten up their security and eradicate the training bases whilst all the time they just continued as normal, inactivity never lessens the threat, it just serves as a tool of escalation.
> 
> I totally get the lack of appetite after lengthy campaigns in Afghanistan and Iraq and acknowledge that had we have done better there we possibly could have avoided the current situation but until we accept and understand that fundamentalism will always exist and that we can never run from it we can never truly protect our people.




As an American I thought going full throttle in Afghanistan was a mistake. My uncle was their in the 1980's advising the Mujahideen against the Russians. He said the best way to do that war in his opinion was with small groups of SF operators. Afghans don't like big foreign footprints from you know.......past experience with the UK and Russia. What did we do? BALL DEEP invasion. 10+ years we are still there for pretty much no reason at this point. Iraq I was VERY against even though Saddam had broke just about every UN resolution there was. Did he deserve to be invaded? Yup, according to UN rules he did. Instead of getting the world to act we had daddy Bush talking about WMD's. Yeah he had em. Everyone does. Who cares. We should have NEVER went in. With that being said we did, and once we did we should have FINISHED. Obama keeping naïve promises made us pull out. HUGE mistake. Everyone with half a brain knew that was a bad idea. All that treasure and blood lost to create a damn power vacuum. Guys like @brandonwh64 spent their young adult life there for no reason at this point all for Obama to say he did something. IMO he did nothing but, create ISIS.

Sadly you wanna blame inaction on yourselves.....you would be right. BUT, you guys aint the only ones that dropped the ball. I think its time we go in balls deep and basically lock up the north boarder with Russia closing in on the top. Kick out ALL the refugees of your nations and setup safe zones in some Arab countries for a change.

Also if you think I should feel guilty for saying such things, I don't. I'm done with being PC. The world needs to go old school or lose its native culture. There is no other choice at this point. Them ISIS boys are playing for keeps. Its time to put the PC aside and show them what Europeans and Americans (European in decent) do when we get pushed to far.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 24, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Also if you think I should feel guilty for saying such things, I don't. I'm done with being PC. The world needs to go old school or lose its native culture. There is no other choice at this point. Them ISIS boys are playing for keeps. Its time to put the PC aside and show them what Europeans and Americans (European in decent) do when we get pushed to far.



Nothing you say is wrong so it would be foolish for someone to think you should feel guilty.  Believe it or not I would classify myself as a liberal - I'm all for equality and acceptance.  I'm also an atheist but my United Kingdom is one that is born on the back of religious enlightenment and tolerance.  The UK is a secular country in political terms but it's culture is definitively christian, even if we do not practice we are still part of  that culture.  I firmly beleive if you have an issue with the UK's culture - you should fuck off elsewhere.  Look at our history and our current systems.  If you want to integrate (i.e. our UK Sikh communties are very open and firmly embedded in our culture) then you are welcome.   If you want to change us - you've got it all wrong.

I would never dream of going to Saudi and demand womans rights and what not.  I know how they are so I have no interest in being part of that shitty culture of misogynistic dominance.  

Its not, 'not PC' to say - integrate or get out, it's natural.  I wouldnt go in to a vegan restaurant and ask for beef.  I'll get me a steakhouse for that.

We've had our disagreements but we're probably closer than you think on the core values.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 24, 2017)

Two posts that I firmly agree with, hell I had an facebook argument with a long term friend earlier cause I said I don't like a certain religion after they posted some crap about it not being all of them.... my point was I don't agree with certain aspects, not the people, the religion...  and of course someone of said religion jumped in with the race card which they're all so quick to do, who's racist in that case, I'm sick of the apologist crap being posted after these atrocities for these people, instead of doing that get off your asses and weed these people out of your communities and you will see what it's like to integrate and be a part of a great culture and country, instead they're too busy saying it's not all of it's whilst calling the rest of us racist...


----------



## dorsetknob (May 24, 2017)

Thread is going to close to the Race /religion thingie for the comfort of the mod team ( i suspect ) .
we need a new subject to discuss


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 24, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Thread is going to close to the Race /religion thingie for the comfort of the mod team ( i suspect ) .
> we need a new subject to discuss



Not really, This thread falls under The Lounge section which only has these rules



W1zzard said:


> Threads that should/will be closed
> 
> Threads that request forums to participate in something illegal. For example, we will not tolerate threads requesting how to pirate Windows, where to buy marijuana, how to compromise a PC, etc.
> Threads started purely for the sake of starting a thread, aka a "spam thread".
> ...



Political posts in threads are not in that list but over aggressive posts will be frowned. Yea sucks what happened in Manchester.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 24, 2017)

brandonwh64 said:


> Not really, This thread falls under The Lounge section which only has these rules



sorry but its a Clubhouse thread not a lounge thread


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 24, 2017)

Could have sworn the clubs got moved into the lounge


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 24, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> sorry but its a Clubhouse thread not a lounge thread


Pertaining to uk events, news and anything related but yes I agree, apart from my previous post there are other places for such talk, and the uk clubhouse has been here for years with a very large following and activity so I think the decision to move it a couple of years ago was withdrawn


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 24, 2017)

So feckin hot here im actually considering a downclock but due to the crunching and folding challenge i cant , ill Have to go pub and watch the match ,i cant sit in here.
Shits rolling on in Manchester , just like it should.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 24, 2017)

Stunning weather here and my daughter is off to the Brecon Beacons camping, wish i was going....its where i grew up.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 24, 2017)

For those wondering, some posts have been removed, and a cleanup has occurred after. Please move on to a different topic.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 24, 2017)

Next hgh tide is 06.44 in the morning, the sunrise over the water will look amazing.

Just now


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 24, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Next hgh tide is 06.44 in the morning, the sunrise over the water will look amazing.
> 
> Just now
> View attachment 88343


What a lovely view!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 24, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> What a lovely view!!




Yes, its gorgeous here and very quiet.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 24, 2017)

Been a lovely hot sunny day here   wish i had some cold tinnies to enjoy tonight


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 24, 2017)

Well all of my Ryzen build parts should be here by Friday, I have had motherboard, PSU and HDD sitting in a box for 3 weeks whilst I got the money together for the rest, I was going to buy an RX 580 but grabbed an awesome bargain of an Asus DCii RX 290x on ebay for £110 shipped yesterday and couldnt really pass it up at that price. Pulled the trigger on the Ryzen 1600 tonight for £205 delivered by Scan, case and RAM also enroute, hopefully I'll have all of it by Friday and a working, "budget" orientated Ryzen build operational by Friday evening


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 24, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Asus DCii RX 290x on ebay for £110 shipped





way to bag a bargain....nice one


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 24, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> way to bag a bargain....nice one



I know, the guy had literally just listed it and I was sniping for a newly listed bargain, didnt realise he said collection only in the description as at £105 I just looked at the condition of the card, his feedback and hit buy now, luckily for me when I explained he agreed to ship it for an extra £5, the next cheapest one was about £150


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 25, 2017)

Scorchio


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 25, 2017)

I have the most comfortable, most tropical sunbathing spot in Wales and its invisible to the neighbours, its taken 4 years for the bamboo to surround the trampoline


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 25, 2017)

Case came today so I have installed the motherboard, HDD, RAM and PSU, Ryzen 1600 is coming tomorrow and so should the Asus DCii 290x, I can't wait to get off this POS HP Compaq SFF, the E6850 is decent enough but the 2GB and horrible intel integrated chipset graphics make it useless for anything  just so excited to be able to launch and play a game or not have to close off my browser tabs when I have more than 3 open to open a new site  Windows XP probably would've been good on this thing had it not been EOL for a few years now....

Oh and the 8GB stick of DDR4 I ordered from CEX was a single stick of corsair dominator 2800mhz, I'm not 100% but I think the IC's are Hynix, just hoping I can get it to run at the rated 2800, an OC to 3000 would be awesome but I'll take what I can get until I buy a kit.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 25, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I have the most comfortable, most tropical sunbathing spot in Wales and its invisible to the neighbours, its taken 4 years for the bamboo to surround the trampoline


Looks like a holiday pond for R-T-B


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 25, 2017)

It was too hot on there today, you need some breeze and the air has been almost still all day, i havent seen a single cloud .


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 27, 2017)

Ryzen Reynolds is aliveeee!!!!!  nice 3.8ghz and 2933mhz RAM speed with hardly any trouble:


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Ryzen Reynolds is aliveeee!!!!!  nice 3.8ghz and 2933mhz RAM speed with hardly any trouble:


Nice!  Hope that core voltage is a cpuz error!


----------



## Finners (May 27, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Ryzen Reynolds is aliveeee!!!!!  nice 3.8ghz and 2933mhz RAM speed with hardly any trouble:



What version of CPU-Z is that? your scores seem low. Might be worth checking your memory is running in dual channel to because it says single


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 27, 2017)

Finners said:


> What version of CPU-Z is that? your scores seem low. Might be worth checking your memory is running in dual channel to because it says single


I only have 1x8GB in it atm as the other one hasn't arrived, long story short I bought a single stick of 2800 ddr4 from CEX and a corsair dominator 2800 8GB stick from a 32GB kit showed up so I ordered the same in the hopes they have the full kit and are just selling them one by one, just hoping I don't get a completely different brand of stick for the 2nd one, they only cost me £42.50 each so £85 for 2x8GB corsair dominators is pretty damn good, I have it running at 2933mhz 1.35v. 

What scores should I be getting with a Ryzen 1600@ 3.8ghz out of interest? my single thread score beats out the stock 1700x afaik so I guessed it looked about right...

@Norton CPUZ seems to be displaying near perfect 2x the actual vcore I am running as set in the bios and confirmed by Asrocks A-tuning utility, fyi I have it set to 1.3 in the bios


----------



## Finners (May 27, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I only have 1x8GB in it atm as the other one hasn't arrived, long story short I bought a single stick of 2800 ddr4 from CEX and a corsair dominator 2800 8GB stick from a 32GB kit showed up so I ordered the same in the hopes they have the full kit and are just selling them one by one, just hoping I don't get a completely different brand of stick for the 2nd one, they only cost me £42.50 each so £85 for 2x8GB corsair dominators is pretty damn good, I have it running at 2933mhz 1.35v.
> 
> What scores should I be getting with a Ryzen 1600@ 3.8ghz out of interest? my single thread score beats out the stock 1700x afaik so I guessed it looked about right...
> 
> @Norton CPUZ seems to be displaying near perfect 2x the actual vcore I am running as set in the bios and confirmed by Asrocks A-tuning utility, fyi I have it set to 1.3 in the bios



It would seem my version of CPU-Z was out of date, Got the latest one and your ryzen destroys mine in the multi-threaded benchmark.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 28, 2017)

Finners said:


> It would seem my version of CPU-Z was out of date, Got the latest one and your ryzen destroys mine in the multi-threaded benchmark.


Do post a screenshot


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 28, 2017)

The last remaining Sea Vixen plane, known as the Foxy Lady, did an emergency landing at an airfield in Somerset yesterday.

The pilot was unharmed after the aircraft, which served in the Royal Navy in the 1960s, did a 'belly-landing' on return to its base in Yeovilton.

The Sea Vixen is an unusually configured aircraft that first flew in 1951. It was the first British two-seat aircraft to break the sound barrier when it achieved Mach speed in a dive during its operational testing phase in the early 1950s.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 28, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The last remaining Sea Vixen plane, known as the Foxy Lady, did an emergency landing at an airfield in Somerset yesterday.
> 
> The pilot was unharmed after the aircraft, which served in the Royal Navy in the 1960s, did a 'belly-landing' on return to its base in Yeovilton.
> 
> The Sea Vixen is an unusually configured aircraft that first flew in 1951. It was the first British two-seat aircraft to break the sound barrier when it achieved Mach speed in a dive during its operational testing phase in the early 1950s.



I must admit I am not familiar with these but it is a very sexy looking plane, such a shame that it's the last one as well, hopefully it can be restored


----------



## Finners (May 28, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Do post a screenshot


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 28, 2017)

Finners said:


>


Nice single thread score, I just done a quick 4ghz run and it's a nice improvement though the voltage (1.425) is higher than what I would use 24/7 and AMD recommends 1.35


----------



## R-T-B (May 28, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Looks like a holiday pond for R-T-B



My holiday pond is much slimier.  I'll post photos sometime.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 1, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


>


 welcome back man


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 1, 2017)

this place has been pretty dead without me im guessing


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2017)

trying to sell my AX869 on ebay and get a message with a sob story about how he's disabled and if im willing to accept the starting price in my auction for the PSU and drop it off to him some halfway across london (about 45-60min tube journey) because talking his mobility scooter on public transport is a nono.....


----------



## Finners (Jun 2, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> trying to sell my AX869 on ebay and get a message with a sob story about how he's disabled and if im willing to accept the starting price in my auction for the PSU and drop it off to him some halfway across london (about 45-60min tube journey) because talking his mobility scooter on public transport is a nono.....



That would be a no! then. This the RMA replacement or the faulty one?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2017)

the rma one of course -- factory sealed and everything


----------



## infrared (Jun 2, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> trying to sell my AX869 on ebay and get a message with a sob story about how he's disabled and if im willing to accept the starting price in my auction for the PSU and drop it off to him some halfway across london (about 45-60min tube journey) because talking his mobility scooter on public transport is a nono.....


LOL, some people don't live in the real world do they?! I'm pretty physically mullered myself but wouldn't even dream of pulling the disabled card like that wtf.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 2, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> trying to sell my AX869 on ebay and get a message with a sob story about how he's disabled and if im willing to accept the starting price in my auction for the PSU and drop it off to him some halfway across london (about 45-60min tube journey) because talking his mobility scooter on public transport is a nono.....


You got me, thought it was worth a try


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm not disabled 

I look/Care 24/7 for my father who is ( and  more ) and therefore i'm nearly always poor
Its Extremely Difficult for me to get even 2 to 3 miles to look/buy things especially as i have no transportation of my own
Buying from Ebay  you pay the asked for price ( or offer )
if its Gumtree 
i will ask about Delivery and explain my circumstances


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2017)

I mean, if he's legit then fair enough. I feel sorry for his circumstances if thats the case. but to use the disability card to get me to sell it to him at my starting price on the auction then drop it off to him part way across london where he will pay on delivery sounds very very fishy to me.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 2, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I mean, if he's legit then fair enough. I feel sorry for his circumstances if thats the case. but to use the disability card to get me to sell it to him at my starting price on the auction then drop it off to him part way across london where he will pay on delivery sounds very very fishy to me.


I'm assuming this would also be beneficial to be done outside of eBay, yea I'd steer clear tbh and in all honesty not many people need a 860w psu so if he truly does then he has some high end gear to go with it so low balling you and also trying to get free delivery is a bit of a cheek if you ask me


----------



## infrared (Jun 2, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Buying from Ebay  you pay the asked for price ( or offer )
> if its Gumtree i will ask about Delivery and explain my circumstances


Exactly, I think some people just expect too much. If we're inconveniencing a seller with awkward delivery requirements it's a bad idea to try to haggle at the same time!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 2, 2017)

infrared said:


> Exactly, I think some people just expect too much. If we're inconveniencing a seller with awkward delivery requirements it's a bad idea to try to haggle at the same time!


I sold my last 3570k rig with 16gb ram, 290x, 120gb ssd, 1tb hdd, evga gold psu and corsair carbide case for £440 2 months ago, was still low to me cause of the quality of the parts in it, it's not one of these crap generic builds that are ten a penny on eBay with a half decent processor and junk for the rest of the build, someone offered me £200 and I can pay cash they said like that was doing me a favour cause I put it on auction from 99p like I always do on eBay if I'm confident in getting near my asking price, I promptly tell these chancers where they can stick their offer.....


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 3, 2017)

Yet another attack on home soil now in the capital, I'm sick to freakin death with these fanatics, they need tarred and feathered and hung up for all to see.


----------



## erixx (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi Brits, just coming by to support you! Hard times and hard decisions coming... But you have won over IRA, so no need for lessons. Just like with ETA: attack their financials and jail their unarmed supporters too....  The sooner the better. And International police cooperation is crucial.

Warm regards!


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 4, 2017)

Well these arseholes also kill their own like there's no tomorrow.  Suicide bombing a Kabul funeral.

Apparently 3 piled out a van after using it as a weapon then started knifing people having a night out. All were shot dead by police.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2017)

Stay safe guys. Yet another one.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 4, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Stay safe guys. Yet another one.



Unfortunately there will be more.  Once we're not part of the EU, maybe we'll be out of the ECHR and then we can deport anybody linked to even a whiff of fanaticism.


----------



## erixx (Jun 4, 2017)

Brilliant metropolitian police reaction. 8 minutes? 

I dream of deportations to ...Mars, to dig the worst part building a colony there...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 5, 2017)

Dyfed Powys policing area has 44 armed officers out of a total of 1112 sworn in Police .  (This probably means there are about 10 on duty at any time.)  It has a population of over 488,000 and covers a land mass of over half of Wales.



I think there should be more armed officers.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 5, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Dyfed Powys policing area has 44 armed officers out of a total of 1112 sworn in Police .  (This probably means there are about 10 on duty at any time.)  It has a population of over 488,000 and covers a land mass of over half of Wales.
> 
> 
> 
> I think there should be more armed officers.



 I agree there needs to be more resources available to the cops for response units, given the situation.

 However targets are likely to be heavily populated areas so I would hope rural Wales is not under threat.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 5, 2017)

I like how the UK government is approaching this. Instead of addressing the problem because its not politically correct, they instead praise massive camera use and want to limit free speech on the web. Personally it seems like they are creating laws/regulations that will do ZERO to address the problem and at the same time give them more power. Reminds me of the democrats here in the states. They just pass "feel good" laws to make people feel good and never address the real issues. Facts are a stubborn thing. Sometimes you cant do what is popular but, what is right.

Or am I being mislead by our media again?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 5, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I think there should be more armed officers.



they are now recruiting in mid Wales
here is the Proof


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 5, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> they are now recruiting in mid Wales
> here is the Proof




Jihadists undergo radicalisation training in deepest rural west Wales say specialist anti-terror police 

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/terrorist-training-warning-wales-rural-8962296


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 5, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> they are now recruiting in mid Wales
> here is the Proof


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 5, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


>


Rubber dingy rapids bro


----------



## RCoon (Jun 5, 2017)

Oh god I haven't seen that film in years.

"He demartyred himself bro"

Also the marathon scene with the officer arguing about a wookie and a bear suit


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 5, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I like how the UK government is approaching this. Instead of addressing the problem because its not politically correct, they instead praise massive camera use and want to limit free speech on the web. Personally it seems like they are creating laws/regulations that will do ZERO to address the problem and at the same time give them more power. Reminds me of the democrats here in the states. They just pass "feel good" laws to make people feel good and never address the real issues. Facts are a stubborn thing. Sometimes you cant do what is popular but, what is right.
> 
> Or am I being mislead by our media again?



The problem is how the West has plundered the middle East and propped up dictators when it suited them and toppled them when it didn't.
Islam has co-existed peacefully for centuries until after the world wars. Then the West carved up it's Anglo-French colonies and abandoned the Arabs to their own devices.
It's easy to hate the West when you're constantly portrayed as collateral damage in a global push for democracy.
Likewise, colonial guilt means we don't enforce harsher entry requirements. It's unacceptable to force your minority view onto a established culture. 
Integration is essential. Allowing pockets of mini-countries to exist isn't good at all.
And fwiw, I would not allow the face veil in an open and democratic country. The veil is not Islamic, its purpose is not clearly defined in the Quran. It's men telling people what to do, not god's word.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 5, 2017)

Not a double post as it's 3 hours later...

Oh look, while we say we want to do something about terror, it would be inconvenient if the UK and US's biggest foreign sales ticket is actually a terror sponsor.  I mean, in a country where a woman can be lashed for driving alone, who'd have thought the country was a basket case ruled by cock buns whoi despise us but love gold plated cars.  #fucksaudi.  #post-will-be-moderated.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...press-tory-uk-release-sensitive-a7773146.html

Mrs May looks like she's trrying to suppress the report Cameron started.  It would be awful if those lovely Brit & US loving sheikhs who buy billions of $/£'s of arms were in any way state sponsors of Sunni based militant islamism.  Oh wait - we all know they are.

Of note:
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...iggest-arms-dealer-in-the-world-a7225351.html


> Since 2010 Britain has also sold arms to 39 of the 51 countries ranked “not free” on the Freedom House "Freedom in the world" report, and 22 of the 30 countries on the UK Government’s own human rights watch list.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 5, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> Not a double post as it's 3 hours later...
> 
> Oh look, while we say we want to do something about terror, it would be inconvenient if the UK and US's biggest foreign sales ticket is actually a terror sponsor.  I mean, in a country where a woman can be lashed for driving alone, who'd have thought the country was a basket case ruled by cock buns whoi despise us but love gold plated cars.  #fucksaudi.  #post-will-be-moderated.
> 
> ...













They are trying to hide the evidence. Because you dont need to know who they sell their arms to. I wouldnt be surprised if we were selling Brimstone missiles to the U.S & other countries too despite the Gov saying its something they absolutely won't do.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 5, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> They are trying to hide the evidence. Because you dont need to know who they sell their arms to. I wouldnt be surprised if we were selling Brimstone missiles to the U.S & other countries too despite the Gov saying its something they absolutely won't do.


To your note we don't need the Brimstone missiles. We have had a variant of it for YEARS now. I mean almost 20 years now.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 5, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> To your note we don't need the Brimstone missiles. We have had a variant of it for YEARS now. I mean almost 20 years now.




Ahem...


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 6, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I like how the UK government is approaching this. Instead of addressing the problem because its not politically correct, they instead praise massive camera use and want to limit free speech on the web. Personally it seems like they are creating laws/regulations that will do ZERO to address the problem and at the same time give them more power. Reminds me of the democrats here in the states. They just pass "feel good" laws to make people feel good and never address the real issues. Facts are a stubborn thing. Sometimes you cant do what is popular but, what is right.
> 
> Or am I being mislead by our media again?


Politics is all about power, 1984 is the instruction manual.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 6, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> Politics is all about power, 1984 is the instruction manual.



Well, we vote in 2 days time and if we dont want a conservative mandate pushed through we need to get a hung parliament.  We don't have an equivalent of the US Patriot Act that came in under Bush but we have similar laws that can be used though these are somewhat curtailed.  The UK and Europe are still remarkable free countries and we get to do our daily stuff without hassle.

As for 1984, that's Facebook.  It listens to you and although it's for marketing it holds your keywords.  I'd rather the Government knew my words than a private billion dollar social media construct.  But then, FB allows fanaticism and beheadings as well so yeah, fuck Zuckerberg.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 6, 2017)

I was just saying to a friend that in these troubled times. UK laws and regulations should be amended so that civilians can carry non lethal forms of self defense like mace, pepper spray or a baton. 

It wont prevent you from getting run over by extremist fanatics but if they are running after you or other members of public while brandishing a bladed weapon. It gives you a chance to subdue the attacker till the police arrive. 

In this day and age where police numbers are at the lowest while the risk of being mugged, stabbed or attacked by terrorists has gone up. Allowing the public to arm themselves could completely turn the tide when it comes to life and death situations like the london bridge attack. 

There will obviously be those muppets who will abuse this and use the pepper spray to mug people. But those kind of attacks should carry some heavy sentences. 

Because its fucking dumb that we have to rely on everyone else to defend ourselves or what's on hand at the time when the attacker is standing right in front of us. 

An attacker entered a coffee shop or something and the people inside beat him back by throwing tables and chairs at him... 

Could things be anymore desperate?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 6, 2017)

Law currently allows the use of ""REASONABLE FORCE" to defend oneself with out the need to carry


FreedomEclipse said:


> non lethal forms of self defense like mace, pepper spray or a baton.



And you can use Reasonable force to" aid/defend other people" in such situations as needed
(  up to Lethal Force if the courts (CPS) decide it was Appropriate to the particular circumstances)
Refer you to the Tony martin Case (>> Killed a Traveller trespasing with a Gun  found NOT Guilty<< )


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2017)

Thread locked for a short period- please stand by while we determine what happened...

EDIT- Thread cleaned up- keep it civil please folks!


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 6, 2017)

thread seems to be repaired now


----------



## erocker (Jun 6, 2017)

You're doing the Queen's work W1zz.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 6, 2017)

Jetster said:


> You guys arguing over pepper spray, knifes and batons  and the US is like
> 
> http://pennrecord.com/stories/51111...-protected-class-under-state-human-rights-act



Stop. before this clubhouse gets locked for good please.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 6, 2017)

We do just fine without legalising the carrying of weapons.  You folks have to remember the Glasgow airport terror failure when a burning terrorist was punched in the face by an airport worker and another guy broke his foot kicking him in the nuts.  We have our weapons - they're called courage and attitude and we need to show them in times of trial.

We don't need batons and knives and guns - we need guts and glory and we tell the weak minded, deranged cowardly islamist terrorists - go fuck yourself.

EDIT:  They need bombs and guns and knives to offend us, all we have to do is this....


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Anyone watched that E4 documentary called Jihadist something? Watched it couple weekends ago and found it quite interesting since its a reporter that follows these extremist about in london and ironically enough one of them was reported to be part of the London attack.
Anyways in other news its god awfully windy for "british" summer..more like typical summer lol its warmer in spring than it is in summer.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Anyone watched that E4 documentary called Jihadist something? Watched it couple weekends ago and found it quite interesting since its a reporter that follows these extremist about in london and ironically enough one of them was reported to be part of the London attack.
> Anyways in other news its god awfully windy for "british" summer..more like typical summer lol its warmer in spring than it is in summer.



I didn't watch it, but more should be done to combat home grown terror


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 7, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I didn't watch it, but more should be done to combat home grown terror


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 7, 2017)

Gota admit bit off topic but i just clicked , we ALL need to vote the greenies in.
They are the only party talking about four day weeks ,sold...
Four day weeks ffs ill be very very upset if the greenies arent in number ten at weekend.

Ps. not that arsed about their other policies ,i switched into dream mode after the above was mentioned.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 7, 2017)

M.R.L.P.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


>



Woodgreen... thats pretty close to where i live, Infact - i was just there about an hour ago 

only watched the first few mins but i watched to the part where one guy is talking about trying to convert the UK into following Sharia law and thats something that will never happen in a million years. UK is a free country and to forcefully impose what they think should be law in this country would disrespect all those who fought for our freedoms back in the world wars.

If people want Sharia law so badly then why not go to a country which has such laws rather then impose it on people who dont want it. Then again, I guess its the whole radicalisation talking... "convert or die" approach.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 7, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Woodgreen... thats pretty close to where i live, Infact - i was just there about an hour ago
> 
> only watched the first few mins but i watched to the part where one guy is talking about trying to convert the UK into following Sharia law and thats something that will never happen in a million years. UK is a free country and to forcefully impose what they think should be law in this country would disrespect all those who fought for our freedoms back in the world wars.
> 
> If people want Sharia law so badly then why not go to a country which has such laws rather then impose it on people who dont want it. Then again, I guess its the whole radicalisation talking... "convert or die" approach.


Problem is if they are part of said religious belief which is suppose to promote peace and freedom of choice to follow it,why such propaganda to encourage people to join them or forcing to legislate a law. There is part of the documentary where one of the group got reported for carrying the black flag and  police stopped them to do a search and they refuse as if they got something to hide and act like they are being picked on intentionally. If you haven't got anything to hide why not just comply?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 7, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Problem is if they are part of *Islamic *belief which is suppose to promote peace and freedom of choice to follow it,why such propaganda to encourage people to join them or forcing to legislate a law. There is part of the documentary where one of the group got reported for carrying the black flag and  police stopped them to do a search and they refuse as if they got something to hide and act like they are being picked on intentionally. If you haven't got anything to hide why not just comply?


I fixed that for you, gets to a point when we can't even say it anymore, again to reiterate what @FreedomEclipse said, is that what we fought 2 world wars for? I think bloody not old chap. 



FreedomEclipse said:


> If people want Sharia law so badly then why not go to a country which has such laws rather then impose it on people who dont want it. Then again, I guess its the whole radicalisation talking... "convert or die" approach.



This is what boils my piss also, there are tons of backwards middle eastern countries that will accommodate such beliefs and incorporate sharia, I'm sure they would be welcomed there but no, they want to turn the UK into a similar cesspit.... makes you laugh when they are wearing western trainers, clothes, on social media, smoke weed, fornicate etc etc just a tad hypocritical of them, but hey you get to pick and choose which parts of western society you get to hate or not I guess


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 7, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I fixed that for you, gets to a point when we can't even say it anymore, again to reiterate what @FreedomEclipse said, is that what we fought 2 world wars for? I think bloody not old chap.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what boils my piss also, there are tons of backwards middle eastern countries that will accommodate such beliefs and incorporate sharia, I'm sure they would be welcomed there but no, they want to turn the UK into a similar cesspit.... makes you laugh when they are wearing western trainers, clothes, on social media, smoke weed, fornicate etc etc just a tad hypocritical of them, but hey you get to pick and choose which parts of western society you get to hate or not I guess


Fair play there lol and it is getting silly now..
*Neon genesis evangelion joke*Think its time humanity start over again with...Third impact


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Fair play there lol and it is getting silly now



In part of a video a veiled lady at 6:00 or 6:01 says _"find out how east london was liberated from the shackles of freedom and democracy"_ I dont think she has any idea what she's talking about. East London isnt a different country - Its not its own STATE even, Its not governed by any Islamic law or party. Its still part of a nation that was built on *Freedom *and *Democracy. *The Freedom they speak of was gift from the millions who fought and died in the world wars standing up to the tyranny and evil of the the National Socialist German Workers' Party. They havent liberated fuck all, they are still in London and east london is still part of London. The only '_liberation_' they've done is have all their own people move there and populate the area and some of them have lived in this country over 30years and dont speak a word of english because their husband doesnt permit them to. I dont call that a liberation at all.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 7, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> find out how east london was liberated from the shackles of freedom and democracy


Well she's a dumb f**k anyway, surely if it was liberated it would be free... so how exactly does one liberate from the shackles of freedom... not the brightest sparks are they really?


----------



## Beastie (Jun 7, 2017)

Shackles of freedom. That's proper doublethink.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2017)

Id go as far as starting up a gofundme or kickstarter to buy all these people who think living under sharia law is a 'must' a free one way ticket out of the UK. If one was started. Id gladly throw money into the pot. All the government would have to do is get these people to surrender their passports before we ship them out because they '_hate being here so much' _then again the ECHR would probably stop us from deporting them


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 8, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Id go as far as starting up a gofundme or kickstarter to buy all these people who think living under sharia law is a 'must' a free one way ticket out of the UK. If one was started. Id gladly throw money into the pot. All the government would have to do is get these people to surrender their passports before we ship them out because they '_hate being here so much' _then again the ECHR would probably stop us from deporting them



Where to Buy a Ticket to
Those 3rd world Countrys with Shitters law wont take them in
Heck they won't even willingly take in Fellow Muslims as Refusegee's from the Conflict Zone's


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Where to Buy a Ticket to
> Those 3rd world Countrys with Shitters law wont take them in
> Heck they won't even willingly take in Fellow Muslims as Refusegee's from the Conflict Zone's



Just throw them all out of a plane with a parachute. That way they dont have a choice


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 8, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Where to Buy a Ticket to
> Those 3rd world Countrys with Shitters law wont take them in
> Heck they won't even willingly take in Fellow Muslims as Refusegee's from the Conflict Zone's


Country of origin/ISIS training Country (Afghanistan or Pakistan seem to be front runners..) or life in jail, I'd pay for all 3...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 8, 2017)

Well aside from current discussion its voting day yay...lets see which moron going to win lol


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 8, 2017)

i woke up with a massive election.....



My Dad taught English at the Boys Grammar school in Karachi in the mid 60's and my elder brother was born there.
When they moved back to London in 1966 my brother spoke in
1. Welsh
2. Urdu
3. English


Many years ago me and my Dad "constructed" a letter from HM gov telling my brother that if he ever left the UK he would not be allowed to return and would be repatriated to Pakistan.

He was about to leave on a work placement to a hotel in France.......oh how we laughed while we watched him panic.

My Dads study was full of amazing art and trinkets from Pakistan, including a working desktop cannon, 2 camel saddles and a beautifully ornate hookah. My Dad played a game of international rugby against Egypt and was awarded a cap for representing Pakistan.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 8, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i woke up with a massive election.....


Thought that said massive erection.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Thought that said massive erection.



I think that was the idea


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 8, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Thought that said massive erection.



its just as funny if you say it out loud.


take heed of  my recent experience, saying it to strangers on the bus isnt nearly as funny.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 8, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> ..lets see which moron going to win lol


Let me See 
correction needed  "" 650 moron's going to win""


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 8, 2017)

VIDEO HERE
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-40194241/wingsuit-pilot-fraser-corsan-breaks-speed-record
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-40194241/w
*Wingsuit pilot Fraser Corsan 'breaks speed record'*
British wingsuit pilot Fraser Corsan has broken the World Record for greatest peak speed flown in a wingsuit, subject to ratification by Guinness.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 8, 2017)

team NZ in The Americas Cup


----------



## infrared (Jun 8, 2017)

Took me a while to realize the black thing is a pitchpole'd trimaran haha. Oops! Those things are crazy fast!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 8, 2017)

They sail faster than the wind.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/world-...e-moment-new-zealand-capsize-in-america-s-cup

Its on BT sport 2 (streams are available..)


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 8, 2017)

NAG POST
Are You Entitled to VOTE in the UK General Election

Then get off your ass and VOTE


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> NAG POST
> Are You Entitled to VOTE in the UK General Election
> 
> Then get off your ass and VOTE




Vote with your huge election


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 8, 2017)

Can I vote? Do I need an ID or can I just walk in and punch a card or fill in a bubble?


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 8, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Can I vote? Do I need an ID or can I just walk in and punch a card or fill in a bubble?



You need to wear a quaint english jacket and riding boots, carrying a very large broadsheet newspaper.  You must address the waiting attendants as 'Jeeves' and proclaim yourself to be Lord Bafflesworth III.  You vote by hopping left for social fredoms, right for a surveillance state or hop backwards if you've made a mistake.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 8, 2017)

*TheMailMan78*
Hold a UK or ( Eire Passport and living in UK
Registered to Vote either in Person or by Proxy
applied for a Postal Vote
if none of the Above  you cannot vote

 You have as Much right to vote in UK Elections   as We have in USA Presidental Errections
Lets leave it at that


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 8, 2017)

Fat lady is about to sing (7min) "Voting  Booths Closed"

Edit
And so she Sung
now we are stuck with this Bunch of Retards(TBA)


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 9, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Vote with your huge election


I traded my vote for two greggs pasties.
No one i have spoken to shared my zeal for the greenies four day week.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 9, 2017)

First time I bet on an election and won. Got 11/2 odds on a hung parliament


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 9, 2017)

RCoon said:


> First time I bet on an election and won. Got 11/2 odds on a hung parliament




bloody Capitalist


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 9, 2017)

Woke up and turned on Tv for news
heard

""HUNG PARLIAMENT"" 
and my first half awake thought was

""Bloody Terrorist Another ATTACK " 
COFFEE TIME


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 9, 2017)

It was a well hung election.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> ""Bloody Terrorist Another ATTACK "
> COFFEE TIME



All hands to battlestations!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> It was a well hung election.



May and corbyn were definitely crossing swords


----------



## RCoon (Jun 9, 2017)

Welp, kind of a bad result. NHS is going to get more cuts and possibly more privatisation (enjoy paying to see your GP etc), and I'm more than likely going to lose my job in the next two years thanks to the Conservatives Fairer Funding policy (AKA schools get £250,000 less each year cumulatively for the next four years).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2017)

RCoon said:


> Welp, kind of a bad result. NHS is going to get more cuts and possibly more privatisation (enjoy paying to see your GP etc), and I'm more than likely going to lose my job in the next two years thanks to the Conservatives Fairer Funding policy (AKA schools get £250,000 less each year cumulatively for the next four years).



Better start ordering expensive pc hardware you dont need and somehow making then dissappear


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 9, 2017)

RCoon said:


> Welp, kind of a bad result. NHS is going to get more cuts and possibly more privatisation (enjoy paying to see your GP etc), and I'm more than likely going to lose my job in the next two years thanks to the Conservatives Fairer Funding policy (AKA schools get £250,000 less each year cumulatively for the next four years).


No problems, if it's like here, they got rid of staff and opened tenders, so most could reapply and get back in under contract terms, usually at higher rates.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 9, 2017)

RCoon said:


> likely going to lose my job in the next two years



 Redundancy Package ? Pay out then apply to Teach elsewhere 
heard there is a Vacancy on The Isle of _Eigg_


----------



## RCoon (Jun 9, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Redundancy Package ? Pay out then apply to Teach elsewhere
> heard there is a Vacancy on The Isle of _Eigg_



Every school is facing £1mil budget cut over the next four years. No schools will be employing anyone, just laying off staff, or mass removing experienced teachers and employing younger cheaper ones fresh from uni (then results will go down).

Slightly gutted Gamer Network didn't get back to me about their two vacancies


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 9, 2017)

@RCoon Apply Above


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 9, 2017)

Our local primary will  close soon. No young families with kids can afford to buy houses round here and because its a conservation area the planners dont approve new housing.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 11, 2017)

ISIS kills Chinese couple

^This proves that this 'fight', or this 'argument' for lack of a better term they have isn't just about  the west/western nations. This is a war against the rest of the world, Not just western countries which are their main targets. As countries who have been blighted by terrorism in the name of islam, we should all unite and fill our bombers with our hopes and our love and bombard them till all they have is a little crater they are too shit scared to even peer out of.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 11, 2017)

I Believe somewhere in the Q***** ( in the chapter of ****** )
it says  "There is only one True Sky Fairy
 You MUST Worship the one True  Sky fairy Through the One True Proffit Mhudman 
All Non Believers Must Convert to worshiping the One True Sky Fairy or be considered  covfefe
Any one considered  covfefe is at the mercy of all true sky Fairy Believers and may be Converted to the worship The ONE TRUE SKY FAIRY when they Cease to Breathe


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 11, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> I Believe somewhere in the Q***** ( in the chapter of ****** )
> it says  "There is only one True Sky Fairy
> You MUST Worship the one True  Sky fairy Through the One True Proffit Mhudman
> All Non Believers Must Convert to worshiping the One True Sky Fairy or be considered  covfefe
> Any one considered  covfefe is at the mercy of all true sky Fairy Believers and may be Converted to the worship The ONE TRUE SKY FAIRY when they Cease to Breathe



https://www.juancole.com/2013/04/islamic-forbids-terrorism.html

Especially:



> 7. Sneak attacks are forbidden. Muslim commanders must give the enemy fair warning that war is imminent. The Prophet Muhammad at one point gave 4 months notice.



Let's not focus on the religion, it is the individuals concerned.  I've read quite a bit of the qu'ran and it contains so many verses that denounce violence, so many verses that promote a good and charitable life.  It is no different from the bible which also espouses peace and goodwill but also has verses that can be misconstrued by morons.

Religion, as we all know, was devised by people in power to maintain power.  As religion wanes, so too does it's good influence as the bad eggs come through with more right wing vitriol.  Remember the crusades, the inquisition and christian missionaries.  The west was very good at imposing it's will on the barbarians.  It's just so convenient to forget all the bad things christianity did in the name of god.  I forgot all about the witch hunting too.  And the gay hunting.  

As it stands, all anti-west terrorism stems from very poorly understood foreign policy going back ages.  Such resentment takes decades to grow and the colonial empires of the west have done about as much harm as you could believe.  That religion is used to coerce the weak into acts of barbarism is of no surprise.  The control of people is easiest when framed in a spiritual manner, thus why cults are so endearing to the loonies.

So, next time a random act of murder is committed in the name of Islam, go and smile at a muslim (facially open, mind, if the face is covered, they're weirdos), dont berate them.  Islam didn't commit the acts of terror in britain this year, people did.  

FWIW, people are still being killed in Northern Ireland for being the wrong type of christian....


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 11, 2017)

very interesting link....ta.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 12, 2017)

Available for 800 K...........perfect for bitcoin miners....

Grade I-listed Outwood Mill dates back to a year before the Great Fire of London and is set in the grounds of a three-bedroom house in the Surrey village of Outwood - and it's still capable of milling corn.

The 352-year-old mill stands 39ft high, with sails measuring 60ft across, and can still be operated by one person



























Outwood Windmill, a post mill on a single storey roundhouse, was built in 1665 for miller Thomas Budgen, who lived in the nearby village of Nutfield.

He borrowed the money to buy the land and build the mill from his two brothers-in-law and, as being a miller was such a lucrative trade, Budgen was able to pay back his financiers with interest in just two years.

The men who built the mill are said to have watched the Great Fire of London glowing in the distance, some 25 miles away.

In 1678, Budgen was fined £20, worth around £1,700 in today's money, after he was convicted under the Convecticle Act for 'Seditious Preaching'.

Budgen was an ancestor of another John Budgen, who set up the eponymous supermarket chain in 1872.

He died, aged 75, in 1716, and the mill passed to his son John, and then to other family members, before it came into possession of the Jupp family by 1806. They ran it until 1962, when it was bought by brothers Gerald and Raymond Thomas.

In 1796, William Budgen was given permission to put up a second windmill, this one a smock mill, which was run by the Budgen family until 1885 when Edward Scot bought the lease for £1,225.


By the 1930s, the original mill was little used, and although it had been recognised by the Society for the Protection of Ancient Buildings in 1929 as being of 'paramount importance', it had started to fall into ruin with plans to restore it delayed by the outbreak of the Second World War.

Extensive repairs were carried out in 1952, and in 1955 a grant of £750 from the Ministry of Works was provided to fund the fitting of a new pair of spring sales, on the condition that the public would be given access to the mill.

On June 12, 1964, the mill was caught in a severe thunderstorm, and only saved when the new owners turned the mill so that the wind was side on to the building.

The mill has four spring sails controlled by elliptical springs, carried on a wooden windshaft with a cast iron poll end. It drives two pairs of millstones, and is winded by tailpole.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 12, 2017)

Thank fuck the UK doesn't have draconian blasphemy laws.  Long live secular judicial systems.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-40246754

Retards.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 12, 2017)

Anyone use qbittorrent have issues with it? seems to bog down my talk talk router whenever I download any torrent even though I've changed the settings in qb to leave plenty of bandwidth and only allow a limited amount of connections for instance I have max number of download connections per torrent set to 20, max connections total set to 50, upload connections set to 8, upload connections per torrent to 4, upload speed capped at 100KB/s download limit set to 2500KB's on a 4000KB's connection and it just makes online gaming unplayable while a torrent is downloading which is frustrating as hell cause the wife is on the xbox in the evenings when I download the most and end up having to wait until she's finished. Also the xbox (360) is connecting over wifi though it's like 2 feet away from the router, I'm on Ethernet. The settings do take affect and cap the various connections and bandwidth etc but it still makes the 360 online gaming run like shit...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 13, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> https://www.juancole.com/2013/04/islamic-forbids-terrorism.html
> 
> Especially:
> 
> ...


FYI just so you know the "Crusades" are a weak argument for using religion as an excuse for war. If you study the history of why they really were sent down there you'll know it had very little to do with the church or its mission. While I agree with 90% of what you said the Crusades argument is one of the least understood and often used arguments for a corruption of religion. Its just not true when you get into the nuts and bolts of the era. The why and "what fors" just don't add up to religious corruption.

Missionaries.........that's a WHOLE different story. lol


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 13, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Missionaries.........that's a WHOLE different story. lol


Yeh agree with you on that

look what happened to the Native American  People of America after wave after wave of christian Missionary's went there and Settled (Squatted on land they did not OWN )
"" To Escape European Persecution and Bring the Faith To the Heathen American""


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 13, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Missionaries.........that's a WHOLE different story. lol



A truly terrible thing unless the person you're lying on top of is really, really attractive.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 14, 2017)

Damn a burning tower..what else could go wrong in the UK?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 14, 2017)

It looks like its going to collapse


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 14, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> It looks like its going to collapse


The way its going it will probably will collapse.

Edit:
Off-topic
How much you guys think i can sell my i5 4590+MSI guard pro+8GB Corsair DDR3 1600mhz combo for?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 14, 2017)

Theres one camera that shows the lean, looks like its 3 or 4 metres from plumb at the top.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 14, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> i5 4590+MSI guard pro+8GB Corsair DDR3 1600mhz combo for?




£170 ish


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 15, 2017)

So some say something malfunctioned and exploded*fridge* which caused the fire,some people think it was deliberate due to the fact the way the "refurbishment" used some type of plastic for outside which is what caused that kind of damage to the whole tower. Even reports that there has been numerous complaints in past 4 years about all the safety equipment was out of date.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 15, 2017)

It took 200 days to recover the last body from Didcot power station because the area was unsafe. i think it will be a long slow process  before they can go back in and search some more.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 15, 2017)

With old buildings like these (made in the 1970s) the residents should be given temporary accommodation while the whole block is demolished and rebuilt to modern safety standards. Im sure there are probably a lot of council owned flats/blocks that are probably even older than the one that was on fire. 

At least this is what it should of been done in a perfect world


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2017)

Jesus you guys are having some shit luck lately.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 15, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> With old buildings like these (made in the 1970s) the residents should be given temporary accommodation while the whole block is demolished and rebuilt to modern safety standards. Im sure there are probably a lot of council owned flats/blocks that are probably even older than the one that was on fire.
> 
> At least this is what it should of been done in a perfect world



The highly flammable cladding was placed on the tower block at the request of the other residents of Kensington to make it look less ghastly to their eyes. The documentation on the cladding states "aesthetics" as it's primary purpose. It was made of metal and exceedingly flammable insulation. They then placed insulation as a "secondary" purpose to make it look like they were doing the residents a solid. Nearly every resident had their windows open on the night of the fire because it was so warm, so the flames pretty much leapt into every apartment as the cladding went up like a Christmas tree.

(The company that organised adding the cladding put forward a statement saying it met health and safey and fire regulations. Less than an hour later they retracted the statement and deleted the "fire regulations" part of it.)

They update the death toll today - there were around 150 flats, many of which had families living in them. That puts the resident count to _at least_ 400-500, and not that many people were rescued. Take away the people who managed to escape down the single set of stairs, and the figure of the dead probable sits in the triple figures. I hope the rich people of Kensington are pleased with themselves that their complaints of an ugly building assured the unncessary deaths of possible hundreds of people, in the richest city in the UK, in 2017.

There's also word that the block went under a "£10 million refurbishment", but many of the residents were unaware any refurbishment took place. You have to wonder where all that money went.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 15, 2017)

Proof Great Britain Stands Alone    "( God Supplied )".

So where is the heck is Europe


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 16, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Proof Great Britain Stands Alone    "( God Supplied )".
> 
> So where is the heck is Europe


Too busy laying those chem trails to make an appearance


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 16, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Proof Great Britain Stands Alone    "( God Supplied )".
> 
> So where is the heck is Europe





it looks a bit like my Wendy when shes doing her "twerking" thing


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 16, 2017)

SOS PARACHUTE
for people living in tower Blocks


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 16, 2017)

anyone know if there are any problems using a gtx1070 for games and an r9 290 for compute in the same pc?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 17, 2017)

Jonathan Rae.......M.B.E.........

Hes fastest at San Marino this weekend too


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 17, 2017)

me and Wendy


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2017)

Getting ready for a sunday of BBQ






gonna be 30'c


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 17, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> View attachment 89164



You want to be British in that case.  Knights fucking rule.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> You want to be British in that case.  Knights fucking rule.


Thought you guys would enjoy that.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 18, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> SOS PARACHUTE
> for people living in tower Blocks


So does it work if your on one of the lower floors, or do you have to climb up to the rooftop?
I'd like to see people try it from the 5th floor.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 18, 2017)

They say apparently it needs a min of 100ft to safely deploy for a normal soft landing"
if you got one and the building is burning>>> your not going to tell me you would not jump and use it ( i would )


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 18, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> if you got one and the building is burning>>> your not going to tell me you would not jump and use it ( i would )


Depends where the apartment was situated, in a lot of older suburban areas there are overhead powerlines lining the streets, so the options are, burn, fry, or splat.
I, like a lot of other people also have a great dislike for heights so would not find it easy hurling myself from a solid structure.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 18, 2017)

poor Chaz Davies. got run over and fractured a vertebrae.. Chaz fell down when he was in the lead on the last lap.

Jonathan Rae fell off too and managed to finish in third.


















@Komshija
@erixx


----------



## Beastie (Jun 18, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> poor Chaz Davies. got run over and fractured a vertebrae..


 That was nasty but it could have been worse if Rea's bike had hit Chaz on the head or neck. I'm hopeful Chaz will be as right as ever after some recuperation.
 Pretty impressive he got up and tried to pick the bike up..


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 18, 2017)

Hes just been interviewed, he hopes to be at Laguna in 3 weeks


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 18, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> poor Chaz Davies. got run over and fractured a vertebrae.. Chaz fell down when he was in the lead on the last lap.
> 
> Jonathan Rae fell off too and managed to finish in third.
> 
> ...




It never ceases to amaze me in motoGP how they can lean so low to the ground when going around corners and not fall off.... In this case it seems the rider was too close to the ground and flipped the bike horizontal.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 18, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> It never ceases to amaze me in motoGP how they can lean so low to the ground when going around corners and not fall off.


its all to do with the Angle of the dangle


----------



## infrared (Jun 18, 2017)

Wow, I hope Chaz recovers quickly, amazing that he wasn't seriously messed up after that! Watching the vid gave me flashbacks to Simoncelli's crash 

Those SOS parachutes should be compulsory safety equipment in high tower blocks! Would have saved a lot of lives recently! But I know if I lived in a tower block with those I'd be borrowing one to play with!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 19, 2017)

Another van attack,this time at a mosque what else is new now in the UK


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 19, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Another van attack,this time at a mosque what else is new now in the UK



I hope they don't close the road. I need it to get home


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 19, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I hope they don't close the road. I need it to get home


Well according to the London mayor this is the new norm. With that being said Tokyo didn't get that memo.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 19, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well according to the London mayor this is the new norm. With that being said Tokyo didn't get that memo.



Well they got the whole day to sort it out as im working the late shift. I think I'll be alright


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 19, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well according to the London mayor this is the new norm. With that being said Tokyo didn't get that memo.



No, he said terror attacks were "part and parcel of being in a big city".  It's not the norm at all.  Paraphrasing selectively is not helpful.

9/11 - New York
Paris Bataclan attacks
London Attacks

And Tokyo?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tokyo_subway_sarin_attack

Sarin Gas terror attack.

If anything of the great cities (London, Tokyo, New York, Paris Rome), Rome hasn't got the memo.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 19, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> No, he said terror attacks were "part and parcel of being in a big city".  It's not the norm at all.  Paraphrasing selectively is not helpful.
> 
> 9/11 - New York
> Paris Bataclan attacks
> ...


Tokyo I can count on less than one hand how many terror attacks its had. The UK has had more in the last MONTH than Japan ever has. I'm sorry but if Rudy Guilianai said 9-11 was "part and parcel of being in a big city" which is the same as being the norm I would want his head. That London mayor is a dumb ass IMO. Hes out of touch with how I assume people must be feeling. To just accept this as the norm in the UK IMO is insane. There is a fine line between tolerance and being a bitch. I have never known anything about the UK to being liked to a bitch so I can only assume this is just a vocal minority.

This isn't directed at you by the way. I'm just saying over all, people randomly dying for sky fairy's isn't "normal". Its just not, and your government should be doing more instead of just saying "Hey guys its not that bad. part and parcel of being in a big city, YOLO." Especially coming from someone in the Muslim faith which IMO was insensitive.

Now with ALL that being said, I'm an American getting my news from filtered BBC, CNN and Fox. I really have no idea what's going on over there. I just know a lot of people keep dying for Allah Peanut Butter Sandwiches and I'm sick of it.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 19, 2017)

Not sure exactly what you are suggesting Mailman? We politically vet people to see if they might be future terrorists and if they fail we put them in camps or deport them?


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 19, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Tokyo I can count on less than one hand how many terror attacks its had. The UK has had more in the last MONTH than Japan ever has. I'm sorry but if Rudy Guilianai said 9-11 was "part and parcel of being in a big city" which is the same as being the norm I would want his head. That London mayor is a dumb ass IMO. Hes out of touch with how I assume people must be feeling. To just accept this as the norm in the UK IMO is insane. There is a fine line between tolerance and being a bitch. I have never known anything about the UK to being liked to a bitch so I can only assume this is just a vocal minority.
> 
> This isn't directed at you by the way. I'm just saying over all, people randomly dying for sky fairy's isn't "normal". Its just not, and your government should be doing more instead of just saying "Hey guys its not that bad. part and parcel of being in a big city, YOLO." Especially coming from someone in the Muslim faith which IMO was insensitive.
> 
> Now with ALL that being said, I'm an American getting my news from filtered BBC, CNN and Fox. I really have no idea what's going on over there. I just know a lot of people keep dying for Allah Peanut Butter Sandwiches and I'm sick of it.



No offence taken but your view of the UK is as bad as my view of the states.  On that we can probably feel like half brothers.

The IRA bombed thet mainland for 2-3 decades while pricks in Boston and other US states thought they were fucking hero freedom fighters (and gave them lots of money to buy nice weapons with to kill us with).  We've had terrorism here for all my life.  In contrast,

http://www.politifact.com/punditfac...mericans-killed-guns-1968-all-wars-says-colu/

1.5 million people have been killed in gun related deaths since 1968 in the US.  More than in all the wars the US has fought.

So, the parallel here is, we reserve the right to suggest that a large metropolitan city of 5 million with a massive diversity and a government allied to the US is in fact liable for retaliation for wars fought on foreign soil by disgruntled madmen.  In contrast, US citizens kill far more people than terrorists ever have, for whatever reason.  If the US has strict gun control, or pretty much no guns allowed (like UK) perhaps you'd not have one and a half million deaths on your own hands.

Also, Islam is not the problem.  Foreign policy is and always has been.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 19, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> No offence taken but your view of the UK is as bad as my view of the states.  On that we can probably feel like half brothers.
> 
> The IRA bombed thet mainland for 2-3 decades while pricks in Boston and other US states thought they were fucking hero freedom fighters (and gave them lots of money to buy nice weapons with to kill us with).  We've had terrorism here for all my life.  In contrast,
> 
> ...


Dunno why you bring up gun deaths in the US. That's not even close to the same thing or situation but, I guess if you are going by pure body count I assume you would be right. Hell if that's what we are going by, no car should exceed 55mph as more people die from speeding cars than guns. See my point?

Your IRA comparison is WAY more valid and in that you are 100% correct! The US families shouldn't even given to the IRA. It was BS then too. With that being said you guys had peace for a while. Now you don't. Personally I would be pissed.

Again, I am ignorant of the nuts and bolts of UK culture. I'm just commenting as a spectator. That's why I post here......to get schooled


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 19, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dunno why you bring up gun deaths in the US. That's not even close to the same thing or situation but, I guess if you are going by pure body count I assume you would be right. Hell if that's what we are going by, no car should exceed 55mph as more people die from speeding cars than guns. See my point?
> 
> Your IRA comparison is WAY more valid and in that you are 100% correct! The US families shouldn't even given to the IRA. It was BS then too. With that being said you guys had peace for a while. Now you don't. Personally I would be pissed.
> 
> Again, I am ignorant of the nuts and bolts of UK culture. I'm just commenting as a spectator. That's why I post here......to get schooled



Appreciate us keeping this civil 

Car deaths are accidental (except for 3 recent occasions in the UK, - can i lol at that ?) so are not really homicide as such.  Even with 1.5 million US gun deaths, if a third were accidents, it still leaves one million gun homicides.  So, I brought guns into this because you are stating Islam (or our approach to it) is some serious issue we need to handle.  My point is no, we do not.  Homicide is not limited to the recent European terror attacks.  More people are killed by domestic violence in the UK than are murdered by terrorists.  Terror is a limited influence, excacerbated by media and political bias.

 It's assinine to look at terror attacks and think Islam is the issue when prior to severely retarded and colonial western intervention in countries with a Muslim population, we had no terrror.  Take car bombs - Israel invented those.  Take suicide bombings - absolutely forbidden in the Qu'ran - just as in Catholicism, suicide is a sin.  But then look at warfare - christian soldiers kill opponents and likewise - all religions kill.  In the bible, murder is forbidden, christ forbids murder and it's as simple as that.

But people use whatever backwards interpretation they can to inflict damage on others, so now, we, as westerners look at Islam as a bad thing doing bad stuff when it is actually a tiny minority of nutcases usurping a holy book to incite violence.  Just like how David Koresh persuaded his people he was christ, or every other religious wack jobs have used influence to control others.

A young muslin woman was murdered with a baseball bat in the US recently (http://edition.cnn.com/2017/06/19/us/muslim-teen-killed-trnd/index.html) and that was a religiuous hate crime.  Is it not so bad because she wasn't a white christian?  What about racial deaths?

I'm bringing all of this up because its so easy to point a dumb human finger at one group of people not like us and say - you are bad people.  Frankly, it's made worse by Donald Trumps election stance on Muslims.  Without attacking US politics, he maligned all Muslims as bad with his rhetoric and white christian america followed it.  That's the whole problem - we follow what we are pointed to because it's easy.

We had another vehicular murder last night (because we dont have guns) and I actually sighed with relief when I saw it was white on brown.  Why? because inherently, we look after our own, so at least I saw this as not them killing us.  But that is a very bad viewpoint but it is intrinsic and hard to shake off.  So I apologise to any muslims reading this but it was a huge relief to white britain it wasnt another terror attack, rather a hate crime.  At least as well, it gives us time to see, we can be murderous without reason too.

Incidentally, 240 people were killed by drunk drivers in 2014 in the UK (again, more than terror over the past 25 years, including the IRA).  Point?  Attributing a problem based on deaths alone it's more likely you will be murdered by your partner or a drunk driver and those are avoidable deaths, so shouldn't we look at those first?  But no - because those people were likely the same social class and group as us white folk, so its easier to assert that nasty Islamic people are an intrinsic evil.  They are not.

There is one strain of Islam that is evil and it's Wahhabism (http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/saudi/analyses/wahhabism.html).  Oddly, it's the dominant religion of Saudi Fucking Arabia.  You know, the Sunni sects that spawned Al Qaeda and ISIS.  And finally we come to the problem, both the US and UK governments love the Saudis sheiks because they buy billions of dollars of weapons from us.  Billions and billions.  Your government (through democrat and republican) have received tens of billions of dollars of arms sales to the one country whose primary faith DESPISES the west.

That is our problem.

Iran?  Shia - not a problem.  You know why you hate Iran?  Because you installed a hated ruler who was over thrown in the Islamic revolution.  Iran hates Saudi Arabia but they buy your weapons.  You hate Iran because your government tells you to, not because they're bad.  Yes they're oppressive but they've just had elections and they elected the 'moderate' choice.  Also, everyone propped up Iraq during the Iran/Iraq war so thats why Iran hates the West (though Russia was against them too).  Then Saddam said fuck you and he went rogue and thats really when it went really fucking downhill.  The west (being fundamentally white christian, greedy and dumb as a mules fucking ass) thought we could 'fix' Iraq.  Oh boy.  Unlike world war II when most folk were technically christian, when you start a war with another culture, it gets ideoligical.  And you really shouldnt fuck with ideology.

So yeah.  We're now facing terror attacks that kill less people in 25 years than drunk drivers kill in one year and I totally understand it.  While we're being appalled by these attacks on our liberties - we're dropping smart bombs on houses in Syria and killing anything in the way.  Yes we get some bad guys and yeah, a few kids too but aren't they worth it?  NO, they're fucking not.  But if I was a Muslin father and a guided bomb took out my child as 'collateral' damage, I'd want some bloody revenge too.  You see?  It's really all our fault.  Nobody has the right to kill but when you actually turn off Fox News and look at the history of the colonial west and look at America's grand plan post world war II, we made all of this happen.

TL: DR?  read it.

This was not a rant by the way but once you start to think about the really, really, big picture it all comes down to one thing, our governments have meddled in shit for so long something's bound to get stuck under our nails and fester.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 20, 2017)

YAY....i've got a pink nose


----------



## RCoon (Jun 20, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> YAY....i've got a pink nose


Better than a brown one.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 20, 2017)

i am going to spend some time in the garden sunbathing with my wife and i may end up with a brown nose.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 20, 2017)

just make sure it stay moist


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 20, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> Appreciate us keeping this civil
> 
> We had another vehicular murder last night (because we dont have guns) and I actually sighed with relief when I saw it was white on brown.  Why? because inherently, we look after our own, so at least I saw this as not them killing us.  But that is a very bad viewpoint but it is intrinsic and hard to shake off.  So I apologise to any muslims reading this but it was a huge relief to white britain it wasnt another terror attack, rather a hate crime.  At least as well, it gives us time to see, we can be murderous without reason too.


I thought the reason was pretty clear, it was in retaliation for the Muslim terrorists using a van and mowing down pedestrians.
Is an eye for an eye a hate crime, or merely a revenge killing!


----------



## RCoon (Jun 20, 2017)

https://arstechnica.com/science/201...the-us-per-year-and-suicides-are-on-the-rise/

As if kids don't have a hard enough time growing up these days.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 20, 2017)

RCoon said:


> https://arstechnica.com/science/201...the-us-per-year-and-suicides-are-on-the-rise/
> 
> As if kids don't have a hard enough time growing up these days.













On an unrelated note... Ive dug out my Air Con and my CPU has gone from 55'c idle to 44'c and its still dropping 

I didnt think my AC would work as i moved to a much bigger room and last time i tried it was shit, but its still dropping temps. £75 off ebay a good few years ago well spent.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 20, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> On an unrelated note... Ive dug out my Air Con and my CPU has gone from 55'c idle to 44'c and its still dropping
> 
> I didnt think my AC would work as i moved to a much bigger room and last time i tried it was shit, but its still dropping temps. £75 off ebay a good few years ago well spent.



Ah, even in the UK, I have natural air con, called living in Scotland.  Usually a full 10 degrees cooler than London temps.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 20, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> Ah, even in the UK, I have natural air con, called living in Scotland.  Usually a full 10 degrees cooler than London temps.



without AC it would be 32'c in my room -- and thats with most windows open


----------



## infrared (Jun 20, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> without AC it would be 32'c in my room -- and thats with most windows open


I don't have AC, dying!!! shut off all the crunchers, fan on, windows open and still cooking! D:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 20, 2017)

infrared said:


> I don't have AC, dying!!! shut off all the crunchers, fan on, windows open and still cooking! D:



you'll love it even more tomorrow -- its going to be 34'c


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 20, 2017)

currently 29.7c here in Dorset


----------



## Norton (Jun 21, 2017)

infrared said:


> I don't have AC, dying!!! shut off all the crunchers, fan on, windows open and still cooking! D:


My feet got cold with the AC running so I turned up the overclock on the cruncher closest to my feet 

My wallet will cry when I get the power bill but it's nice in here now


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 21, 2017)

It's 50 years since Britain's first cash machine was unveiled by Barclays in Enfield, North London, on June 27, 1967.


1. Barclays chose its branch in Enfield, North London, for the world's first cash machine in 1967 because its high windows provided enough space underneath for the safe and equipment.

2. With the first cash machines you had to buy a paper voucher from a bank teller in advance, and you could only get out £10 at a time. 

The voucher was covered with a radioactive substance called carbon-14 that the machine could detect and match against a PIN.

3. On The Buses sitcom star (and Barclays customer) Reg Varney was the first person to use an ATM.

4. There is controversy over who designed the cash machine. Scottish inventor John Shepherd-Barron was inspired by chocolate bar vending machines and created the first Barclays ATM.

Yet around the same time, fellow Scot, James Goodfellow, designed a slightly different machine which used plastic cards punched with holes. Both men received OBEs for their services to banking.

5. There is a new ATM installed somewhere in the world every three minutes.

6. Some of the first cash machines didn't give your card back immediately. Instead, it was either posted to you or you had to go into a branch to collect it.

7. Lloyds launched the first computerised UK cash machine in Brentwood, Essex, in 1972. For the first time, the money was debited from your account instantly.

8. It wasn't until the Eighties that banks started to allow customers of rival firms to use their cash machines.

9. Rumour has it that PINs were originally going to be six digits — until inventor John Shepherd-Barron's wife Caroline said that she could only remember four.

10. ATM is an American term that stands for automated teller machine. Teller has its origins in Old English, meaning someone who counts money.

11. The word cashpoint was introduced in 1972 by Lloyds Bank, which registered it as a trademark in 1986.

12. The most money withdrawn from UK cash machines in a day is £730 million on December 23, last year.

13. Roughly three in four cash machines have no fees — 53,885 out of 70,020 at the end of last year.

14. The average withdrawal in the UK is £71.

15. America has ATMs that allow customers to chat with the bank staff over a real-time video link.

16. Cash machines fail 5 per cent of the time. The main reason, other than hardware faults, is running out of cash.

17. There are three million ATMs in the world. By 2020 it is predicted there will be four million.

18. Portugal has the highest number of cash machines in Western Europe per million residents — 1,540. The UK has 1,074 and the European average is 960.

19. Sweden has the fewest ATMs, with 333 per million inhabitants.

20. There are two cash machines in Antarctica — both in the huge McMurdo Station science hub. They dispense U.S. dollars only.

21. The world's most northern ATM is in Longyearbyen, Svalbard, an island half-way between Norway and the North Pole that is known for its views of the Northern Lights.

22. ATMs in the Vatican City can give you instructions in Latin.

23. In India you can make religious donations at ATMs installed in temples.

24. The UK recorded 54 cash machine withdrawals per person in 2014 — the highest in the world.

25. Barclays has launched contactless ATMs where you tap your card or smartphone against the machine to get out up to £100.

26. The highest ATM in the world is 16,007 ft above sea level in a remote part of Pakistan.

27. Cash machines in Lapland blow out air as cash is dispensed to stop snow getting inside.

28. Some ATMs in Dubai and Abu Dhabi dispense gold bars and coins.

29. The first 'drive-thru' cash machine in the UK opened on May 22, 1998, at Hatton Cross near Heathrow Airport.

30. In Whistler, Canada, CIBC bank has a 'ski-thru' ATM on the slopes. It has a place to store your skis and gloves while you use it.

31. In the Nineties, some Japanese ATMs sterilised notes before dispensing them, reportedly heating them to 200c to kill bacteria.

32. In 2012, Barclays became the first UK bank to launch talking cash machines for customers with sight problems. Canada had introduced them in 1997.

33. Some people believe that if you enter your PIN backwards into the machine it will alert the police that you're withdrawing money under duress. It's a myth.

34. Banks are already rolling out cash machines that no longer require a card or PIN. You log into an app on your phone, choose how much you want and are given a code to enter into the machine.

35. In Spain, you can buy sports tickets and pay parking fines at ATMs.

36. You can get a reward of up to £25,000 if you pass on any information that leads to the conviction of someone responsible for an attack on a cash machine.

37. ATMs were deliberately designed so the card comes out before the cash to help prevent customers leaving it behind.

38. Link, the UK's cash machine network, has a free app that shows where your nearest ATM is on a map — you can even search for machines that dispense £5 notes.

39. In the U.S., you can get stamps out of ATMs.

40. You can use cash machines to take out funeral plans in South Africa.

41. On some golf courses in America there are mobile ATMs that are driven around the course on buggies.

42. ATMs are increasingly used to advertise public notices such as 'don't drink and drive'.

43. In Portugal you can apply for a fishing and hunting licence on some cash machines.

44. In some countries small businesses have been able to deposit cash at ATMs since 1982.

45. Some ATMs give out change to shopkeepers. You put a till tray inside the machine and it then deposits the coins into the correct slots.

46. Cash machines in Japan and Brazil use your fingerprint or palm to verify your identity instead of a PIN. In China they use facial recognition software.

47. An estimated 46 per cent of cash machines in the UK are located in shops, compared with 27 per cent at bank branches.

48. Banks are under pressure to update cash machines in the UK because the new plastic £5 and forthcoming £10 notes are now deemed too slippery.

49. In Thailand you often have to pay to use cash machines belonging to other banks — even for balance inquiries.

50. China only installed its first ATM in 1987.

Sources: ATM Industry Association, UK Payments, World Bank.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 21, 2017)

I've been downstairs with a big fan playing on the Xbone instead of playing games in my bedroom where its a sauna in there.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 21, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 49. In Thailand you often have to pay to use cash machines belonging to other banks — even for balance inquiries.


Same in Australia, up to a $2 fee, if the ATM company is not affiliated with your bank.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 21, 2017)

The one in our local shop charges £ 1.85 and the closest free hole in the wall is 4 miles away. the pub does free cashback but you have to spend 6 quid.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 21, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> the pub does free cashback but you have to spend 6 quid.



Good reason for a few drinky poos then.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 21, 2017)

People tend to buy 2 pints and get a beer token for the 2nd.



 

My wife is the cleaner there and finds them on the floor all the time.......


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 22, 2017)

Ah a lot cooler today...might be able to play games in my bedroom tonight.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 22, 2017)

Anyone wanna go on a motorcycle adventure some time?

Got lots of spare time and no pc at the moment.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 22, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Ah a lot cooler today...might be able to play games in my bedroom tonight.



That just sounds rude.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 22, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> That just sounds rude.


Oh come on..obviously i meant video games not masturbation.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 23, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Oh come on..obviously i meant video games not masturbation.



Maybe its a game of... 



Spoiler



mutual masturbation


 eh? Eh?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 23, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Maybe its a game of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


behave yourself sir..i am now back on the injustice2 grind on the PS4 for that 11th platinum trophy. Just got finish 100 multiverse,max level 28 characters and try get a damn skill drop from loot boxes for Catwoman for her trophy which is near enough impossible.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 26, 2017)

Conservatives and DUP coalition confirmed,its official guys lets celebrate.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 26, 2017)

i love shit like this.



Businessman who was threatened with legal action over his 'Singhsbury's' corner shop has changed the store's name to 'Morrisinghs'.

Jel Singh Nagra was forced to take down his original sign after being threatened with court action by Sainsbury's who said the name was too similar to its own.

The 42-year-old has now renamed his business on Benton Road in West Allotment, North Tyneside, 'Morrisinghs' after encouragement from customers.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 27, 2017)

Meanwhile in Reading...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 27, 2017)

I hope he had clean pants on.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 28, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i love shit like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently Morrisons are fine with it 

https://mobile.twitter.com/Morrisons/status/879743456901509120
"Mr Nagra and his customers obviously have good taste, he has our blessinghs -"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2017)

Beastie said:


> Apparently Morrisons are fine with it
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/Morrisons/status/879743456901509120
> "Mr Nagra and his customers obviously have good taste, he has our blessinghs -"



I Singh he will do very well, with the new name


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 28, 2017)

Amasingh


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 28, 2017)

Gutted

After seven years, numerous business plans, external due diligence reports, and various levels of proposed taxpayer guarantees, the Welsh Government has finally decided not to back the proposed £433m Circuit of Wales racetrack for Blaenau Gwent.

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/business/commercial-property/circuit-wales-key-reasons-welsh-13247016


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i love shit like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Albeit petty -- Its still fairly negative PR on Sainsbury's behalf. It proves they dont have a sense of humour. Not that it matters that much when youre just doing your evening shopping. Morrisons on the other hand could do with all the positive PR they can get as I dont think they have been doing as well financially as Sainsbury's. 

If by having a laugh gets more customers through their doors, its a good thing for them rather then just going around nuking the little people who are trying to make a living.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm in Canada! Vancouver today, then off for a grand tour. Maple syrup, waffles bacon and bears. That's the plan.
@RCoon, off to Stanley park today where hopefully I'll be attacked by some Raccoons.

Ooh, and Deadpool 2 is currently being shot in Vancouver.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> I'm in Canada! Vancouver today, then off for a grand tour. Maple syrup, waffles bacon and bears. That's the plan.
> @RCoon, off to Stanley park today where hopefully I'll be attacked by some Raccoons.
> 
> Ooh, and Deadpool 2 is currently being shot in Vancouver.



Yo -- Bring me back a bottle of 10 or 12 year single malt whisky from over there... I'll paypal you the money you need.

Also.... If you find any 20cl bottles... I'll take two bottles of two different whiskies. I like to have some choice


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 28, 2017)

When are any of you asses coming to Florida?! We will drink beer and discharge firearms!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> When are any of you asses coming to Florida?! We will drink beer and discharge firearms!



I will... Maybe one day


----------



## RCoon (Jun 29, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> I'm in Canada! Vancouver today, then off for a grand tour. Maple syrup, waffles bacon and bears. That's the plan.
> @RCoon, off to Stanley park today where hopefully I'll be attacked by some Raccoons.
> 
> Ooh, and Deadpool 2 is currently being shot in Vancouver.


Actually jealous.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 29, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> When are any of you asses coming to Florida?! We will drink beer and discharge firearms!


I was in Miami last week.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 29, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> I was in Miami last week.



Too posh to party down with a redneck?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 29, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Too posh to party down with a redneck?


No, their beer is shit.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 29, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> No, their beer is shit.


You mean you don't enjoy cracking open a Bud Light?
*shudders*


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi guys, can I join the club?


----------



## RCoon (Jun 29, 2017)

IP checks out. We may be leaving the EU, but I doubt the clubhouse is.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jun 29, 2017)

I am at work now, so my home IP will be different but still an UK one


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 29, 2017)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I am at work now, so my home IP will be different but still an UK one



Ship us over a crate of your best vodka and I'll sign your entry papers


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 29, 2017)

I figure I will update where I am. Need to figure out how to upload phone pics. In Whistler now. It's freaking 25 degrees. I'm Scottish, wtf is this all about? It's a winter ski resort, how dare it be skin burningly hot.
Trying to stick to homegrown Canadian craft beers. I'm an IPA-alohic. 5 rings IPA, 7.5%. S'alright. Made the wife pull a 'yeugh!' face.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 29, 2017)

If you open TPU with a browser rather than the mobile app you can upload pics.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 29, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> If you open TPU with a browser rather than the mobile app you can upload pics.


Techpowerup.org still works for me on mobile, it's a bit iffy switching back and forth and copying and pasting but still works regardless.

25c skin burningly hot  defo from the UK


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 29, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> 25c skin burningly hot  defo from the UK



We are British! And proud. And also a European.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 29, 2017)

Proud to be pink......


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 30, 2017)

25 degrees?  barely mild, Vegas the week before last was 48C.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jun 30, 2017)

In my home country it's very hot these days, the temp will reach 41-42C


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> I figure I will update where I am. Need to figure out how to upload phone pics. In Whistler now. It's freaking 25 degrees. I'm Scottish, wtf is this all about? It's a winter ski resort, how dare it be skin burningly hot.
> Trying to stick to homegrown Canadian craft beers. I'm an IPA-alohic. 5 rings IPA, 7.5%. S'alright. Made the wife pull a 'yeugh!' face.




What news of my whiskies? D:


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 1, 2017)

My son walked in and found me and the wife in a very embarrasing position last night.......

Red faces and silence in the house today.

I bet the little shit is laughing his head off with his mates


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jul 1, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> My son walked in and found me and the wife in a very embarrasing position last night.......
> 
> Red faces and silence in the house today.
> 
> I bet the little shit is laughing his head off with his mates


Man ,you're killing me =))


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 1, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> My son walked in and found me and the wife in a very embarrasing position last night.......
> 
> Red faces and silence in the house today.
> 
> I bet the little shit is laughing his head off with his mates



At least he didn't pull out his phone and livestream it on Facebook


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 1, 2017)

He span on his heels and walked away giggling


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jul 1, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> He span on his heels and walked away giggling


I remember being in your son position when I was a teenager...the image still haunts me to this day )


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 1, 2017)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I remember being in your son position when I was a teenager...the image still haunts me to this day )



Wait, what, you saw @CAPSLOCKSTUCK doing the diggly as well! Jeez, Caps, think of the children. Wait, maybe you were.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 3, 2017)

One of my friends thought i might like to see these. Theres one from each month in 1944. There are no inner pages and each copy was 1 1/2 d. It's amazing how much print they managed to fit on each page.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 3, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> One of my friends thought i might like to see these. Theres one from each month in 1944. There are no inner pages and each copy was 1 1/2 d. It's amazing how much print they managed to fit on each page.
> 
> View attachment 89777
> 
> ...



those have got to be worth some money if its the original paper it was printed on


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jul 3, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> One of my friends thought i might like to see these. Theres one from each month in 1944. There are no inner pages and each copy was 1 1/2 d. It's amazing how much print they managed to fit on each page.
> 
> View attachment 89777
> 
> ...


This is so cool!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 3, 2017)

I have to use a magnifying glass to read the small print but its worth the effort.......fascinating stuff. 

They belong to an old fellow down the road, i feel priveledged to have been able to borrow them. I have read 5 or 6 so far. The paper feels quite similar to modern newspapers with maybe a little less bleeding/blurring. The print, is well defined but i suppose it has to be with such tiny characters.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jul 3, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I have to use a magnifying glass to read the small print but its worth the effort.......fascinating stuff.
> 
> They belong to an old fellow down the road, i feel priveledged to have been able to borrow them. I have read 5 or 6 so far. The paper feels quite similar to modern newspapers with maybe a little less bleeding/blurring. The print, is well defined but i suppose it has to be with such tiny characters.


It must be an amazing feeling touching that old paper and reading all that history on those pages


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 3, 2017)

I know a lot of the campaigns so it is very interesting to read it as it happenned..

there isnt one from June 1944 which is a shame. I would like to have read some accounts of the D Day landings. i know they are all available online but theres something about reading a copy that was read by a real person and held by hands that were affected by the conflict


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jul 3, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I know a lot of the campaigns so it is very interesting to read it as it happenned..
> 
> there isnt one from June 1944 which is a shame. I would like to have read some accounts of the D Day landings. i know they are all available online but theres something about reading a copy that was read by a real person and held by hands that were affected by the conflict


Indeed it is


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 4, 2017)

I have to give them back today.....this one is closest to todays date.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 4, 2017)

For some random reason I have the sudden urge to buy some butane gas and refill my lighters and i dont even smoke... I just wanna refill stuff


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jul 4, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> For some random reason I have the sudden urge to buy some butane gas and refill my lighters and i dont even smoke... I just wanna refill stuff


You can find a girl that probably needs a refill


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 4, 2017)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> You can find a girl that probably needs a refill



Sorry, we're all out of Romanian's. The UK keeps trying to get rid of all of them.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jul 4, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Sorry, we're all out of Romanian's. The UK keeps trying to get rid of all of them.


You'll probably succeed...when you'll stop drinking and start doing your jobs properly


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 7, 2017)

10 minutes walk from home along a lovely wooded footpath, then this


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jul 7, 2017)

Gorgeous view mate!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 7, 2017)

Its that time of year again where i take one for team Clubhouse GB

I honestly didnt feel in the mood for it 3 months prior to it but my friend is going so I will accompany him


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2017)

Goddamn its hot outside.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 8, 2017)

temp in my 2 green house's is 100f in one and 95f in other ( both are open and vented and now in the shade )
Indoors its 83f 
Ps just cracked a cold tinny and its nice.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2017)

Gonna take a quick shower then it will be time to hit the road and head to Dunwich


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2017)

@dorsetknob 

Heres a whisky for you....



Spoiler


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 11, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @dorsetknob
> 
> Heres a whisky for you....



Ha ha ha
as Our American friends willSHOULD and Deservedly Smack yer botty
Its a  Bourbon  but in its Favour its 50% by Vol so you can set it on fire = ( its Drinkable )
not quite 100 proof (57% by vol)


----------



## vega22 (Jul 16, 2017)

holy fuck!!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL04508E6DBAE2EB41

much love


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 25, 2017)

Finding it hard to believe there is like 0 stocks of any latest graphics card..RX580s stuck on pre-orders, GTX1070 price hike and only few available and barely any 1060 available aswell.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 25, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Finding it hard to believe there is like 0 stocks of any latest graphics card..RX580s stuck on pre-orders, GTX1070 price hike and only few available and barely any 1060 available aswell.



Ocuk have a 580 at 370 quid (right now).

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/asus...ddr5-pci-express-graphics-card-gx-41g-as.html


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 25, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> Ocuk have a 580 at 370 quid (right now).
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/asus...ddr5-pci-express-graphics-card-gx-41g-as.html



Lol i'm only just saying a lot of the "cheaper" price are stuck as pre-order or out of stock. Then only a handful of the more pricier price are available.
I'm hoping there be more GTX1060 6gb available by mid August or GTX1070 depending on circumstances..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 1, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lol i'm only just saying a lot of the "cheaper" price are stuck as pre-order or out of stock. Then only a handful of the more pricier price are available.
> I'm hoping there be more GTX1060 6gb available by mid August or GTX1070 depending on circumstances..



Im still waiting for a 1080Ti to come up on Amazon warehouse deals or a B grade on OCuK. No luck so far.

There are B-grade 1080Ti's but all founders editions or reference cards with the blower coolers


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 1, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im still waiting for a 1080Ti to come up on Amazon warehouse deals or a B grade on OCuK. No luck so far.
> 
> There are B-grade 1080Ti's but all founders editions or reference cards with the blower coolers



I couldn't justify the cost of 1080/ti as i don't game on anything above 1080p at the moment,i've decided to get the RX580 as i fancy trying something new and it is within budget.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 3, 2017)

Local carnival this weekend and the theme in the pub is " Cowboys and Indians"........im going dressed as a Sikh.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 3, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Local carnival this weekend and the theme in the pub is " Cowboys and Indians"........im going dressed as a Sikh.



You going to play a jolly old game of hide and sikh?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 4, 2017)

@lyra 

i can see your house from here.....


----------



## lyra (Aug 6, 2017)

oh cool! where is that taken from? the lay of the land looks funny from that point of view


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 7, 2017)

Its the Taf estuary facing almost due east. Worms Head is the dark line on the horizon to the right


----------



## RCoon (Aug 7, 2017)

Just ordered a HP Omen 17 to replace my desktop since I never get chance to sit at a desk anymore. Actually has better specs than my rig.

i7 7700HQ
16GB DDR4
GTX 1060
SM951 256GB SSD + 1TB 7200RPM HDD

Only downside is going down to a 17inch 1080p screen. Gotta sell off the old 4K monitor.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Aug 7, 2017)

RCoon said:


> Just ordered a HP Omen 17 to replace my desktop since I never get chance to sit at a desk anymore. Actually has better specs than my rig.
> 
> i7 7700HQ
> 16GB DDR4
> ...


Congrats, how much did you pay for it and where did you get it from, if you don't mind?


----------



## RCoon (Aug 7, 2017)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Congrats, how much did you pay for it and where did you get it from, if you don't mind?



£1300, from LaptopsDirect


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Aug 7, 2017)

RCoon said:


> £1300



Not bad, the 1060 is 6GB or 3GB?


----------



## RCoon (Aug 7, 2017)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Not bad, the 1060 is 6GB or 3GB?



6GB thank god.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2017)

RCoon said:


> 6GB thank god.




6Gb?? Better keep that 4k monitor, you're gonna need it (jk) 

How much for the monitor btw? Still have original box?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2017)

Also... That 1050 in your rig... Is it passive? Do you still have it and would you be interested in selling if yes?


----------



## RCoon (Aug 7, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> How much for the monitor btw? Still have original box?


No idea, don't have the original box.


FreedomEclipse said:


> Also... That 1050 in your rig... Is it passive?


Nah it's got two fans, takes up two slots, just has the bracket to make it half-height. Fits in most HTPC cases though. Doesn't require an additional power connector.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 7, 2017)

Damn. Well i know my dad is thinking about getting a new monitor and GPu to watch 4k content. I'll have a word with him when i get home and see what he'd like to offer you


----------



## lyra (Aug 7, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Its the Taf estuary facing almost due east. Worms Head is the dark line on the horizon to the right


ahh yeah i see it now


----------



## RCoon (Aug 11, 2017)

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiit's here! Lovely 75Hz G-Sync IPS Screen too!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 11, 2017)

No joy on getting my dad to pick up your 1050ti and 4k dell  he did consider it for a long while though


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 12, 2017)

I like this 

Atlas of Hillforts

https://hillforts.arch.ox.ac.uk/


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 13, 2017)

Are 75hz freesync monitor worth it?? Went to a comp fair and saw a aoc 27inch monitor that I quite like look of which had freesync at 75hz and it was £150.
AOC 27 inch 1 ms Response Time, LED Gaming Monitor, Display Port, HDMI, VGA, Speakers, 75 Hz, Adaptive Sync, Vesa G2778VQ https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01D6SW8G6/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 13, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Are 75hz freesync monitor worth it?? Went to a comp fair and saw a aoc 27inch monitor that I quite like look of which had freesync at 75hz and it was £150.
> AOC 27 inch 1 ms Response Time, LED Gaming Monitor, Display Port, HDMI, VGA, Speakers, 75 Hz, Adaptive Sync, Vesa G2778VQ https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01D6SW8G6/?tag=tec053-21



I wouldn't waste your time


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 14, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Are 75hz freesync monitor worth it?? Went to a comp fair and saw a aoc 27inch monitor that I quite like look of which had freesync at 75hz and it was £150.
> AOC 27 inch 1 ms Response Time, LED Gaming Monitor, Display Port, HDMI, VGA, Speakers, 75 Hz, Adaptive Sync, Vesa G2778VQ https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01D6SW8G6/?tag=tec053-21


freesync yes
tn panel no
i'd look at chg70 models. price thou ...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 14, 2017)

ne6togadno said:


> freesync yes
> tn panel no
> i'd look at chg70 models. price thou ...


Lol way out of my price range..i'm thinking of like £300 tops if i was to look for a new monitor. I don't mind TN panels as i use them for work and my eyes just automatically adjust to TN panel to my VA panel on my Samsung.
What about this one?
Thoughts on used monitors aswell? Found this exact one on ebay going for £200 which is only "month" old from the user.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B013YIR5WU/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## RCoon (Aug 14, 2017)

ne6togadno said:


> freesync yes
> tn panel no
> i'd look at chg70 models. price thou ...



This. You can get nice IPS panels with G/Free-Sync at 75Hz without breaking the bank too much. Not entirely sure how much it's worth though, I don't notice a huge difference unless I'm specifically looking for it.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 14, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lol way out of my price range..i'm thinking of like £300 tops if i was to look for a new monitor. I don't mind TN panels as i use them for work and my eyes just automatically adjust to TN panel to my VA panel on my Samsung.
> What about this one?
> Thoughts on used monitors aswell? Found this exact one on ebay going for £200 which is only "month" old from the user.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B013YIR5WU/?tag=tec053-21


what are you using atm and can you use it a bit more till some worthy new tech finally comes out (this way you will have some more time to save for new monitor).
few things to consider for new monitor purchase.
do you need 120-144fps to play your games? can your 580 output 120-144fps in your games?
TN at work doesnt bother you (and also you cant do much about it) but do you have to sacrifice picture quality for your fun time.
what is HDR is it worth waiting is up to you. qdot article on tftcentral is "comming soon" since quite a lot of time but if i got it right from HDR article it should offer "HDR like experianse" at reasonable price till HDR finally comes mainstream (i hope i dont have to wait next life for this ).
samsung already have some 1st gen qdot offerings @1080p 24" and 27" size. may be you will be able to find some nice deals on them online


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 14, 2017)

ne6togadno said:


> what are you using atm and can you use it a bit more till some worthy new tech finally comes out (this way you will have some more time to save for new monitor).
> few things to consider for new monitor purchase.
> do you need 120-144fps to play your games? can your 580 output 120-144fps in your games?
> TN at work doesnt bother you (and also you cant do much about it) but do you have to sacrifice picture quality for your fun time.
> ...


Going to be using my PC for majority of triple A titles and many others now,next title probably going to be shadow of war. As for playing games around 120-144fps nope definitely not achievable lol hence why i asked about whether if 75hz freesync is worth it. 
I will be looking at new monitor if my partner is going to go for dual monitor set up over her 42" 1080p TV which she use it for PS4 only atm,i'll be looking at giving her my Samsung monitor and i get new one.
HDR doesn't bother me personally and sacrifice in quality is very minor in my eyes. 
I did see those Samsung monitor,would prefer 27" but the price increase just for extra 3" is just silly lol.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 19, 2017)

One day in 2003 i had the great good fortune to spend 6 hours with Sir Bruce Forsyth. It was just me and him and i had a thoroughly nice time especially as i was on overtime and got paid £ 24.50 an hour to be there........


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 19, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> One day in 2003 i had the great good fortune to spend 6 hours with Sir Bruce Forsyth. It was just me and him and i had a thoroughly nice time especially as i was on overtime and got paid £ 24.50 an hour to be there........



should of told your boss the price wasn't right


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 19, 2017)

Higher Brucie, HIGHER


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 27, 2017)

just passing by...........


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 31, 2017)

Need advice
 My mate want me to swap  his i7 5930k and Msi x99s plus motherboard  2xgtx 970 1200w psu and corsair case but no ram cou cooler and hdd was built by Overclockers for my ryzen 5 1600x Msi x370 gaming Pro carbon motherboard 8gb ram aio cooler 1000w psu gtx 660 cooler master case but no hdd. Then i will add £150 cash. Is it worth it to swap?

Abit confused right now.
TIA


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 31, 2017)

will he Sweeten the pot with a night out with his wife/girlfriend or would that be a deal killer 
you don't mention ram on his side of the Deal to you ????

Cost his System ( what your Getting ) via Ebay sales
then do the Same for what he Gets from you

That will give you some idea of the hardware trading value between the pair of you

it then comes down to value and eventual hardware preference


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 31, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> Need advice
> My mate want me to swap  his i7 5930k and Msi x99s plus motherboard  2xgtx 970 1200w psu and corsair case but no ram cou cooler and hdd was built by Overclockers for my ryzen 5 1600x Msi x370 gaming Pro carbon motherboard 8gb ram aio cooler 1000w psu gtx 660 cooler master case but no hdd. Then i will add £150 cash. Is it worth it to swap?
> 
> Abit confused right now.
> TIA




its going to cost you at least £ 270.00 to take his pc on ( RAM, cooler, £150.00)  . Sell your gtx 660  ( £ 60.00) and buy a better gpu for the Ryzen  system and keep it for yourself


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 31, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> its going to cost you at least £ 270.00 to take his pc on ( RAM, cooler, £150.00)  . Sell your gtx 660  ( £ 60.00) and buy a better gpu for the Ryzen  system and keep it for yourself



Thanks...I will keep the r5 now....


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 6, 2017)

a few miles from here a guy caught a big fish...........225kg (500lb) Atlantic bluefin tuna

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2017/sep/01/fisherman-catches-225kg-tuna-off-welsh-coast












its ever so slightly bigger than my biggest catch


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 6, 2017)

Hey @CAPSLOCKSTUCK I've been to Wales last week, Snowdonia to be specific. Not sure if it's close to where you live but it's amazing. I've enjoyed driving through the mountains


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 6, 2017)

Snowdonia is a 3 hr drive from here....i agree it is a beautiful area. i havent been there for many years.

Slate from Snowdonian quarries was said to have "roofed the world" as it was exported around the world in the 18th century. It was first quarried by the Romans to roof their forts.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 7, 2017)

Prostate examination went well.


The doctor gave me a thumbs up.........


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 7, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Prostate examination went well.
> 
> 
> The doctor gave me a thumbs up.........


Thumbs up "WHERE"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 7, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> a few miles from here a guy caught a big fish...........225kg (500lb) Atlantic bluefin tuna
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2017/sep/01/fisherman-catches-225kg-tuna-off-welsh-coast
> 
> ...



Youre gonna need a boat


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 10, 2017)

Anyone else find this kind of political correctness disgusting?


----------



## infrared (Sep 10, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Anyone else find this kind of political correctness disgusting?


Some people just go around looking for things to get offended about, it's pathetic!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 10, 2017)

infrared said:


> Some people just go around looking for things to get offended about, it's pathetic!



I should of added the word 'intolerance' to my initial post as well. We've allowed these people to corrode British Humor


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 13, 2017)

Ive just had a brown pants moment where i thought my creative SB-Z was dying. For some reason the front left channel was coming through extremely weakly, wouldnt come through at all or would play audio but intermittently. Checked all cables and connections and still couldnt get the sound back to normal. 

opened up my case and swapped shifted it lower to a vacant PCI-E slot and everything seems to be working fine again. my heart had sunk so far at the thought of me having to fork out for a new soundcard when the AE-5 is absolutely a bag of bollocks atm due to extremely bad drivers. Even for an SB-Z it would be another £60-80 which I honestly dont want to spend....

Crossing my fingers that everything will be fine and I can nurse this aging beauty into next year for a complete overhaul rather then having to drag her almost lifeless corpse to the finishing line.


----------



## scevism (Sep 13, 2017)

LAST NIGHT I WENT TO A PARTY DRESSED AS A CHICKEN WHERE I MET A GIRL DRESSED AS AN EGG..

A QUESTION AS OLD AS TIME WAS ANSWERED..

THE CHICKEN.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 13, 2017)

scevism said:


> LAST NIGHT I WENT TO A PARTY DRESSED AS A CHICKEN WHERE I MET A GIRL DRESSED AS AN EGG..
> 
> A QUESTION AS OLD AS TIME WAS ANSWERED..
> 
> THE CHICKEN.



One minute wonder was it?


----------



## HUSKIE (Sep 15, 2017)

Here again:

Planning to buy a new case but i have two in my head. Reasons install 240 and 360 rads.

Here:

Phanteks enthoo pro m tempered glass
Fractal design define c acrylic side panel.

Thanks in advance.

Dennis


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 15, 2017)

HUSKIE  Have you seen this
https://www.techpowerup.com/contests/rosewill-orbit-z1-giveaway


----------



## HUSKIE (Sep 15, 2017)

Just seen it


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 15, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> Just seen it


always worth an entry
Even if its not suitable It has  kudos (and trade value )


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 27, 2017)

Ha didn't know you can actually buy Rosewill cases now on Amazon in the UK.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Ha didn't know you can actually buy Rosewill cases now on Amazon in the UK.



theres not that many and are rather basic as far as cases go.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 28, 2017)

i love living in a no crime area although it does leave the Police with a lot of spare time.


There was a knock at my front door earlier...it was a lady copper.



"hello, are you the householder?"

" yes i am"

" i am investigating a report of damage to a car"

"OK, which car and when"

"it was parked outside number 33 on 21st September"

"oh, thats a week ago.....i cant even remember what pants i put on this morning"

"did you hear or see anything?"

"What time?"

" i dont know"

"was it day or night"

"i dont know"

" so you are asking me if i saw or heard anything that happened 125 metres from here some time during that 24 hours a week ago"

" yes"

" what do you think i might have seen or heard"

" i dont know...maybe the sound of a tyre being let down"


I just looked at her with a stupid expression on my face and  started laughing.

She said "why are you laughing"

I said " you are asking me if i heard a tyre being deflated 150 metres away a week ago"


"yes i am .....thankyou for your time Sir...goodbye"................


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Sep 28, 2017)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Hey @CAPSLOCKSTUCK I've been to Wales last week, Snowdonia to be specific. Not sure if it's close to where you live but it's amazing. I've enjoyed driving through the mountains





CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Snowdonia is a 3 hr drive from here....i agree it is a beautiful area. i havent been there for many years.
> 
> Slate from Snowdonian quarries was said to have "roofed the world" as it was exported around the world in the 18th century. It was first quarried by the Romans to roof their forts.


Went walking there a year or so ago with my father, great place, a bit like the Scottish Highlands but with trees and more cozy and... Welsh.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 28, 2017)

Next time you go to north Wales visit the Mach Loop


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 28, 2017)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> Went walking there a year or so ago with my father, great place, a bit like the Scottish Highlands but with trees and more cozy and... Welsh.




Don't forget the sheep! Welsh love their sheep!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 28, 2017)

We have 10 million sheep and 3 million people.

 Out of my window i cant see any people though i can see about 50 sheep ( one of which is really rather attractive)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 28, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> We have 10 million sheep and 3 million people.
> 
> Out of my window i cant see any people though i can see about 50 sheep ( one of which is really rather attractive)



She'll be the most beautiful woman in the world after you get a few pints down you


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Sep 28, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Don't forget the sheep! Welsh love their sheep!


I had plenty of sheep where i was living in Cumbria...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 28, 2017)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> I had plenty of sheep where i was living in Cumbira...



Yeah. But they werent WELSH sheep!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 28, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> She'll be the most beautiful woman in the world after you get a few pints down you


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 28, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


>



I know her  
her name is Barbara and she lives in Llandumaryme (She is Still a Single Mum of 8 )
that's a Small Village in West Wales


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 29, 2017)

I am at work and reading these latest comments and I am laughing, you guys are so funny ))


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 29, 2017)

i know i am biased but i think the prettiest sheep available is the Badger Face Welsh Mountain






The Badger Face Welsh Mountain is a distinct variety of the Welsh Mountain breed of domestic sheep bred for Sheep farming in Wales. It is a hardy upland breed known for producing a high percentage of twins and triplets under good conditions. Wikipedia

Scientific name: Ovis aries


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Sep 29, 2017)

All I know about sheep is that lamb is TAAAASTY


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 29, 2017)

Yummy................... Badger Face Welsh Mountain lamb


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 29, 2017)

This is a bit animal nonce like. Desist, I insist.

People might think that's how you really are. Non Brits have low sarcasm registers.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 29, 2017)

Fair enough, i can see now how it could be misinterpreted. i do actually have a healthy interest in sheep, when I was a kid we kept about a dozen Jacobs sheep which are quite pretty


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 29, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> People might think that's how you really are. Non Brits have low sarcasm registers.


people that lack a sense of humour   are also lacking something in their life
sorry if the above offends you ^^^
My life is Shit at the moment and i need humour from my friends here at TPU

Ps if you want to know my Situation PM me   my friends know my problems 
i have no Desire to make my Situation public but will tell people in private PM's if they are intrested
thank you


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 29, 2017)

LOL this is getting better )


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 29, 2017)

Here is a lamb that loved a fisting ( its how Sock Puppets perform )
Our American Friends knew him as "Lamb Chop"   
Star of Stage and the Silver Screen


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 29, 2017)

I got all the lamb you need right here.



Spoiler


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 3, 2017)

25 years ago i got married...living proof that nerds make good lovers.



I spent the night before at my mates hotel where a bunch of us got smashed, i woke up late and was treated to a dry piece of toast, a pint of lager and a spliff. 


The ceremony was in a little old village church where my wife grew up and from there the families went back to my mates hotel where we had lunch, my wife worked at the hotel and the waiters and waitresses were our friends...it made for a lovely memorable meal.

In the evening we had a huge party in the hotel where i worked, a childhood friend brought his huge disco rig and we partied for hours....there was much drunkenness and hilarity.

Wendy and i then went to a different hotel together and the rest of the evening was a bit of a flop (as regards consumating the marriage.)

A couple of weeks later we went to Goa in India and just monged around in bars and beaches.



Shift on 25 years and we have 2 beautiful kids, a boy and a girl, we still have a great relationship and we live in a beautiful place in a village full of friends.


I honestly dont know if she will cope with another 25 years of me but i hope she does.



Cheers TPU...............i deserve a badge.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 16, 2017)

@the54thvoid

I hope you've battened down the hatches matey....

Also wear some boxer shorts to stop the wind from blowing up your kilt. 

Auntie Ophelia is coming for a wee visit


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 16, 2017)

Cheers @CAPSLOCKSTUCK 

If my experience is anything to go by, nerds make great parents so I couldn't agree more


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 16, 2017)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> Cheers @CAPSLOCKSTUCK
> 
> If my experience is anything to go by, nerds make great parents so I couldn't agree more



Nerdy chicks are pretty hot too!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 16, 2017)

The wind has really picked up here, its already too strong for the 2 turbines i  can see,  No college for my daughter....cancelled because of the dangerous roads


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 16, 2017)

Strong winds is an excuse for trains not to run, I am in Stoke visiting one of my staff, just hope I can get home, Stoke aint the kind of place you would want to do an overnighter!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 16, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 25 years ago i got married...living proof that nerds make good lovers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah , She deserves the badge


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 16, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> Strong winds is an excuse for trains not to run, I am in Stoke visiting one of my staff, just hope I can get home, Stoke aint the kind of place you would want to do an overnighter!



But youre spec-ops trained! Youre Like the Andy McNab or Chris Ryan of TPU!!!


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 16, 2017)

Sunny here   no wind   ( i'm eating pickled onions so expect wind later  )


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 16, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> But youre spec-ops trained! Youre Like the Andy McNab or Chris Ryan of TPU!!!


I actually trained them...... well partly, at least until the one got away


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 19, 2017)

Damm Squatters
They will Move in Anywhere 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-41683405


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 19, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Damm Squatters
> They will Move in Anywhere
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-41683405


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 24, 2017)

£220 for used i7 4790k...thoughts? Worth upgrading to or wait and upgrade to new platform.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Oct 24, 2017)

I'd say no, wait until you can upgrade to a new platform...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 24, 2017)

My issue is that its only a quad... If you have the spare cash then fair enough but £220 is still £220 too much when things are rapidly moving to more multicore.


----------



## Finners (Oct 24, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> £220 for used i7 4790k...thoughts? Worth upgrading to or wait and upgrade to new platform.




Too much. They are £225 from Cex and you know what a rip off they are.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 24, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> £220 for used i7 4790k...thoughts? Worth upgrading to or wait and upgrade to new platform.


I only paid £250 for my 6700k new from Aria on a Super Special a few months back, whilst that price is not bad IMO it's still a lot for what is now 3 generations back.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 24, 2017)

Is it just me or is OCuK's website a nightmare to navigate now??


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 24, 2017)

It only happened recently in my town but Poundland is selling stuff for over a quid................fucking ridiculous.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 25, 2017)

Yeah i'll probably wait until i can upgrade to new platform lol and i don't know why but everytime i see a "discount" offer on OCUK like the Ryzen CPUs they aren't that big of discount lol. 
As for Poundland..they need change of name then.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 25, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> As for Poundland..they need change of name then.


""pound Strecher" or is that another Shop


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 25, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> ""pound Strecher" or is that another Shop


Another shop..damn that existed way before poundland and pound world lol.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 25, 2017)

I feel betrayed by Poundland.......theyve ruined Xmas.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 25, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I feel betrayed by Poundland.......theyve ruined Xmas.


Time to shop at Morisons for xmas decorations and sweets.


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 25, 2017)

Beep beep


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 25, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Time to shop at Morisons for xmas decorations and sweets.


Nearest store is 25 miles away and they don't Deliver    Guess i don't live far enough North (thank god) to shop there


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 25, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Nearest store is 25 miles away and they don't Deliver    Guess i don't live far enough North (thank god) to shop there



Well next one be Sainsbury and then Tescos and if you feel posh and fancy..Waitrose or marks and spencer lol.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 25, 2017)

you forgot to list  "the Kwik-E-Mart Chain" one on every coner


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 25, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> you forgot to list  "the Kwik-E-Mart Chain" one on every coner


Can't forget those..oh forgot about co-op too or aldi or lidl lol and many more.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 25, 2017)

The only shop in our village has been taken over by Bargain Booze........my bank statements look incredible........


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 25, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The only shop in our village has been taken over by Bargain Booze........my bank statements look incredible........



ANy good whiskies?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 30, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ANy good whiskies?




i havent studied the whiskies..............i get sidetracked by the cheap Stella.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 31, 2017)

@kurosagi01 

My friend got us tickets to go comicon for the saturday (18th) just in case youre around


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 1, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @kurosagi01
> 
> My friend got us tickets to go comicon for the saturday (18th) just in case youre around


I went on the Sunday, was a bit disappointed tbh as there wasn't that much variety in terms of publishers and all stands were all bit uninspiring for me lol.
Only thing i bought was the Nier Automata soundtrack from Square-enix booth which gave me a FF7 t-shirt and Assassins creed black flag wallscroll for free and load of soda drinks to try out.


----------



## phill (Nov 1, 2017)

Morning all


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 1, 2017)

Morning...its lovely here today


----------



## phill (Nov 1, 2017)

I sadly don't have that view!! In an office with not such a nice view looking out the window


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 1, 2017)

enjoy your office..........im going to fire my new catapult over the water in a while, see what kind of range im getting.............................( im a 15 year old kid trapped in a 51 year old body)


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 1, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> ..im going to fire my new catapult over the water in a while, see what kind of range im getting


Welsh Seagulls still crapping on that Dorset made and installed Conservatory  >>>> L..A...F


----------



## phill (Nov 1, 2017)

I've started a new job about 2 months ago, it's been interesting to say the least!!  Been in IT work for 20+ years for home stuff, finally getting into industry..  Starting at the bottom and working my way along so far..  

If it was a little clearer, I might be able to see a bit of Wales from here in Bridgwater


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 1, 2017)

When there is a nice clear northerly wind and theres no dust in the air i can see the coast of north Devon but i think its Bude area


----------



## phill (Nov 1, 2017)

Bude is a nice place, used to work there a fair few years ago...  Used to live in North Devon (Bideford) I miss it there....  Never realised so many people here are near to where I live!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 1, 2017)

While you're all enjoying the scenery, i currently hate being out as i caught a nasty cold which i haven't caught one in 3 years. The strong wind last week ruined me lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 1, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> While you're all enjoying the scenery, i currently hate being out as i caught a nasty cold which i haven't caught one in 3 years. The strong wind last week ruined me lol.



your kung fu is weak.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 2, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> your kung fu is weak.


I know it is,i got tiger balmed like no tomorrow.


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2017)

Morning all


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 2, 2017)

Not so nice today. The village was woken by 2 regular ambulances and an air ambulance. Drama is unfolding on the hillside opposite me.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 2, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Not so nice today. The village was woken by 2 regular ambulances and an air ambulance. Drama is unfolding on the hillside opposite me.
> 
> View attachment 93665



Sheep down! Sheep down!


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2017)

Hopefully nothing serious!! 

Can't see anything outside at all..  Tis a bit foggy!!   Not much solar power today....


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 2, 2017)

Turns out an old fella has had a heart attack. Hes gone in an ambulance and should be ok.


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2017)

Poor guy, I hope he makes a speedy recovery!!

What is everyone up to today??


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 2, 2017)

waiting for the poole housing to sort Something out for me
They are fucking me around and they are making me feel like topping myself
2 weeks ago they promised to post paperwork to me  
nothing has arrived
It feels like they are stringing me out tlill they can evicit me and so avoid housing me
despite having a legal obligation to do so


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 2, 2017)

Working like a baboon as i can't justify calling in sick when i can walk and think and code optimally.


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2017)

Sorry to hear that dorsetknob   I hope they sort something out sooner rather than later!!

I can finally see out the window... Looks like the sun finally got through!!


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 2, 2017)

Complaining and telling them over phone how i feel
ie "depressed and now suicidal"  Because they seem to be deliberately  making things awkward  and delaying things for me
like they want to delay things so i get evicted because rent is not being paid
thus i would be making myself homeless and they no longer have that leagl obligation to house me
Seems to have provoked the Housing Officer to Bring the paperwork up at 3pm Today ( By Home Vist)


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2017)

I hope that they do, sounds like a major pain in the butt!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 2, 2017)

An astro-photographer has released stunning images of the Milky Way, having spent a year tracking our galaxy across his home county of Dorset.  














































website


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 2, 2017)

breathtaking photos


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 2, 2017)

ne6togadno said:


> breathtaking photos




agreed, 

Check out his gallery
https://dorsetscouser.com/gallery/stargazing/


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2017)

Truly amazing photo's   I wonder what he used to take those pictures...


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 2, 2017)

Update   now i can get housing to house me  ( i hope)
either that or i rent Space at the Morgue for a while


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2017)

Glad to see something positive


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 2, 2017)

I got an old AMD-E350 laptop that im not quite sure what to do with.... Its so mediocre at running anything that I really have no idea what else to use it fore.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 2, 2017)

put a nail to the wall and hang it for decoration
or try to score in the bin


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 2, 2017)

ne6togadno said:


> put a nail to the wall and hang it for decoration
> or try to score in the bin



Sorry, I forgot to mention that it was a laptop


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 2, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Sorry, I forgot to mention that it was a laptop


oh.
then nail it to the wall will suite better

call me unimaginative or stupid but sorry cant find better use for E350.
every time i try to figure something, in my head pops out image of flood caused by Rejzor's tears because of lack of driver support for E350 and i am back to hammer&nail or parabola ending in the bin. sry


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 2, 2017)

Clean/sanitize the hard drive / o/s
then Donate it to your local Childrens Home
Kids in need


----------



## phill (Nov 3, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I got an old AMD-E350 laptop that im not quite sure what to do with.... Its so mediocre at running anything that I really have no idea what else to use it fore.



I have given my daughter one of these but a desktop   Very low power usage, so very happy with it still even to this day   My daughter uses it for films and storing her pictures on it, I've got to get another PC to build her for gaming or whatever, but I am tempted with Ryzen for that


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 3, 2017)

phill said:


> I have given my daughter one of these but a desktop   Very low power usage, so very happy with it still even to this day   My daughter uses it for films and storing her pictures on it, I've got to get another PC to build her for gaming or whatever, but I am tempted with Ryzen for that



Running windows 7??

One of my biggest gripes with the platform is that amd broke hardware acceleration on their drivers on windows 7 which means YouTube at anything above 720p became an absolute lagfest. Even with an SSD installed it wasn't much of a huge upgrade due to how easily it was to saturate the cpu


----------



## phill (Nov 3, 2017)

Yes Windows 7 was used   Never any issues with playing even a blu ray on to the TV downstairs as well   Was very impressed and even more so with the 22w power consumption whilst it was running too


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 5, 2017)

We,ve done well this year. Proof that shouting at your kids actually works.....


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2017)

I saw those numbers and my heart sank!!  That must save you more than just quite a bit!!  Do you supply electric for the street as well??!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 5, 2017)

£ 764.00 ....... a little over 2 quid spent each day


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2017)

It's not soo bad when you say it that way but what did you manage to do to get a drop of over 2000kW??


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 5, 2017)

quitting crunching and shouting at the kids....probably in that order.


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2017)

When I saw the reply I was laughing out loud   How many machines did you normally have crunching?    I have just started back up now and I'm just running things when I am at home or if I leave the PC on   At the moment a doing a few Tb backup from my server before I hit the update button!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 5, 2017)

At most it was two x5650 in an Intel server board and one x5670


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2017)

The X58 CPU's aren't the most cheap to run that's for sure..  Running a 920 @ 4.5Ghz at idle was hitting about 250w I think from the whole rig, they are quite the power suckers!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 5, 2017)

im about 320 w playing GTAV


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2017)

When I get them up and running sir, I will let you know!   I wonder if it's the dual cooling loops or the 7970 that's killing it..  Or failing that was it the SR-2 I was thinking of!!  Damn!! lol  I'll check


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 7, 2017)

Am i better off getting my son driving lessons with a national firm or an independent?


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 7, 2017)

I Recommend Independent as National firms tend to give more than needed lessons as they are more intrested in selling lessons
while an Independent will give lessons as needed till their pupils reach Test passing Capability


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 7, 2017)

Independent for me or local "firms" maybe as national firms like AA tend to try make as much money as possible with near enough 0 progress on the learner itself.
My older brother went AA for 4 lessons and didn't even touch anything like dual carriage way driving etc. Another person went with AA or something and by lesson 10 she still didn't touch anything like roundabouts or dual carriage way.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 7, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> My older brother went AA for 4 lessons



Was it  
AA lesson 1
How to Find where your Car is Parked
Lesson 2
How to get in your Car
Lesson3
How to prepare your car for Road Driving
lesson 4
How to Start Your Car
 all at £17 an Hour ( i expect)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 7, 2017)

i passed my test first time at 17 and 1 month with no lessons ............. me and my brothers would take turns driving home from school from age 14 because we lived in the back end of beyond along a quiet b road.

I think its a lot more difficult nowadays and hes been reluctant to start. I want him to have a good few "official" lessons as a grounding before i co-pilot him


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 7, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i passed my test first time at 17 and 1 month with no lessons ............. me and my brothers would take turns driving home from school from age 14 because we lived in the back end of beyond along a quiet b road.


I Started off Driving the Stolen/Abandoned Bangers Dumped on our local Heath ( from the Age of 12 ish)
it Taught me throttle Clutch and Gear changing and other needed skills  like watching out for fellow School friends friends driving with Demolition Derby /banger racing  in mind



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I think its a lot more difficult nowadays and hes been reluctant to start. I want him to have a good few "official" lessons as a grounding before i co-pilot him


Good Sensible thoughts


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 7, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Was it
> AA lesson 1
> How to Find where your Car is Parked
> Lesson 2
> ...


Pretty much it haha.

I learned to drive at age of 17 and passed at age of 18. I started around March time i think is when i started and i passed on my 18th birthday, i went independent and learnt in a 2.0 diesel Vauxhall Zafira lol.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 7, 2017)

Is it wrong that I actually, quite literally want to murder many of  the people I am reading about in the Paradise Papers report on the financial fuckery firm Appleby.

Ther accumulation of wealth and lack of redistribution by what are effectively, shysters, is something that turns my inner core to molten hatred.  Wealth is pure evil.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 7, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> Is it wrong that I actually, quite literally want to murder many of the people I am reading about in the Paradise Papers report on the financial fuckery firm Appleby.



And is it not ironic that one of Appleby highest Clients is Apple

Can imagine the Conversation

" Hey Appleby  help us hide/dodge our EU Tax problem   or we Sue you for tradmark name infringment"

just a poor Bloke thinking here


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 7, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> Is it wrong that I actually, quite literally want to murder many of  the people I am reading about in the Paradise Papers report on the financial fuckery firm Appleby.
> 
> Ther accumulation of wealth and lack of redistribution by what are effectively, shysters, is something that turns my inner core to molten hatred.  Wealth is pure evil.



So long as they are not adversely affected directly. They have no reason to care....

As a society its pretty much all gone to the dogs and sadly this will most likely continue. The rich people will just have to be a bit more smart when it comes to where they hide invest their money.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 8, 2017)

Just popped in to Poundland and discussed their recent price rises with a cashier.

We concluded that the stores should be renamed..........Everythingroundeduptothenearestpoundland


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 8, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Just popped in to Poundland and discussed their recent price rises with a cashier.
> 
> We concluded that the stores should be renamed..........Everythingroundeduptothenearestpoundland



ForEverythingElseTheresMasterCard


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 13, 2017)

Bargain Booze have upped the price of Stella by 26p for 4 x pint cans....bastards, thats  another shop trying to ruin Xmas for me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 13, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Bargain Booze have upped the price of Stella by 26p for 4 x pint cans....bastards, thats  another shop trying to ruin Xmas for me.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 13, 2017)

^^^^^^^^^^^^

thats me with a different accent.



Edit
just for clarification.........im not a vicar


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 15, 2017)

One to follow


A British explorer has vanished on a quest to reach a lost tribe of headhunters just weeks after urging people 'not to rescue him' because he 'may be some time' in the country.

Benedict Allen was dropped by helicopter into the remote jungles of Papua New Guinea three weeks ago and has not been heard of since.

His wife Lenka is frantic with worry because he is supposed to have started his journey home by Sunday.

The 57-year-old father of three, who has explored the Gobi desert and the Amazon in a lifetime of adventuring – once eating his own dog to survive, has no phone or GPS device. 









He was on a mission to reach the Yaifo – a tribe thought to be one of the last on Earth to have no contact with outsiders.

They live in the crocodile-infested jungles of East Sepik, a province lacking proper roads or navigable rivers.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-41998842/missing-explorer-describes-meeting-papua-new-guinea-tribe


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 15, 2017)

Maybe they ate him? Which brings me to a nice segue Into religion... Namely Buddhism 



> Sri Lankan authorities take strict action against perceived insults to Buddhism, which is the religion of the island's Sinhalese population.




But what the Sri Lankan prison guards did goes against the ethics of Buddhism.. "made sexually-explicit remarks to her and she was forced to give police money"

Thats not the right behaviour of  any practising buddhist or 'God-fearing' individual(s)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 18, 2017)

Just got back from Comic-Con at the Birmingham NEC. What a waste of time... 80% of the expo are just stalls selling shit. Saw some pretty decent cosplays, Nothing outstanding as I have seen in the past at the eXcel/Custom House Docklands here in London. While I expected the event to me more 'comic' orientated like cosplayers from Marvel or DC franchise. There were in great majority shop stalls that were selling Japanese orientated merch and more than a handful of  people dressed as characters from their favorite Japanese Anime (non-comic)

The line between Anime and Comic has been so blurred that Even if you were to walk into a farmers convention, you'd still get a handful of stalls selling you random junk like lifetime supply of sweets, keychains and pedants that has nothing to do with farming itself. 

I dont mind people dressing up as their favorite Anime character, Im totally not against it, but this is Comic-Con, not Anime-Expo.... Either get the costume right or go as steampunk/Goth or just a normie... Its called Comic-Con for a reason.

Twitch had quite a share of the floor, People were queuing for 30-40mins to game with/against some 'famous' UK twitch streamers on a game of Fortnight or PUBG for 30mins.... Twitch at Comic-Con?? 


The whole thing has become way too commercialised and the way I feel about it is the same way Jesus felt when he came to find the stairs of the church littered with beggars and shop merchants selling their tatty wares. He told them to f**k right off.



Despite my love for anime, comics or movies. I've never been hugely interested in going to events like these as there are just too many people for my liking . My friend had a ticket spare so I decided to go with him to the Birmingham NEC to see what it was all about. Sadly Im disappointed and wont be making another trip to Comic-Con at the Birmingham NEC again. 

My friend was surprised that I never bought anything. But all i saw being sold was just utter junk... cups/glasses with some sort of plastic imprint that would peel after a few washes, cheap keyrings, Cheap pocket watches bought from amazon and significantly marked up and a dude trying to sell me a fake zippo for £10 when i can easily get the same thing for £3 off amazon...

_"But its all about the experience!!!"
_
and you can f**k right off!!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 18, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just got back from Comic-Con at the Birmingham NEC. What a waste of time... 80% of the expo are just stalls selling shit. Saw some pretty decent cosplays, Nothing outstanding as I have seen in the past at the eXcel/Custom House Docklands here in London. While I expected the event to me more 'comic' orientated like cosplayers from Marvel or DC franchise. There were in great majority shop stalls that were selling Japanese orientated merch and more than a handful of  people dressed as characters from their favorite Japanese Anime (non-comic)
> 
> The line between Anime and Comic has been so blurred that Even if you were to walk into a farmers convention, you'd still get a handful of stalls selling you random junk like lifetime supply of sweets, keychains and pedants that has nothing to do with farming itself.
> 
> ...



I was seeing what "stalls" will be about in the Birmingham on their website to see if its worthwhile attending or even available games to play. Turned out it wasn't worth it from your experience and the fact it was smaller convention personally, definitely would stick to Excel for "any" anime, nerdy, comic merchandise and games. Although this october been my worst time in terms of finding something to get as nothing peaked my interest. Purely because i don't really have space for any of the figures i would of been interested in buying,lack of interesting games/deals to look out for, none of the anime blu-ray wasn't at the stalls(Gundam part 2) and i only walked away with Nier Automata OST.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 18, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> I was seeing what "stalls" will be about in the Birmingham on their website to see if its worthwhile attending or even available games to play. Turned out it wasn't worth it from your experience and the fact it was smaller convention personally, definitely would stick to Excel for "any" anime, nerdy, comic merchandise and games. Although this october been my worst time in terms of finding something to get as nothing peaked my interest. Purely because i don't really have space for any of the figures i would of been interested in buying,lack of interesting games/deals to look out for, none of the anime blu-ray wasn't at the stalls(Gundam part 2) and i only walked away with Nier Automata OST.



I did manage to Catch up and interrogate the owner of the GundamMad stall. He is ALWAYS at these conventions as its his bread and butter. He had some 'limited run' or 'limited edition' Gunpla going for something like £690. When i asked about the price he told me he'd already sold 4 of them. To me it didnt quite make sense. He'd managed to get 5 (or possibly more) of these to sell on and that alone sounded extremely fishy to me when they were supposed to be a limited run or maybe they made enough for him to purchase 5 to sell on? Granted, He's in the business of selling this stuff to make a living so I cant really give him too much grief about his pricing seeing as the availability of Gunpla stores both on and offline that are available in the UK is extremely limited so he's more or less providing a service for model kit fans to get some good loots.


on a side note, i was extremely tempted by the fake zippo... It was a metal one that had a 'PC MASTER RACE' picture engraved on both sides... Had it been an authentic Zippo, I would of had no problems paying the Zippo price. I dont even smoke but I want a Zippo just to show off when my friends go out for a smoke.... I can be the classy bastard with the Zippo when everyone has their cheap ass bic or clipper lighters.

Some of the sword stalls were quite interesting (as always) I was wanting a 'bamboo sword' that the blind samurai from Zatoichi uses cuz they are cool as shit.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 18, 2017)

online Zippo engraving
https://www.zippo.co.uk/engrave-it


his and hers.............done by me


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 18, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I did manage to Catch up and interrogate the owner of the GundamMad stall. He is ALWAYS at these conventions as its his bread and butter. He had some 'limited run' or 'limited edition' Gunpla going for something like £690. When i asked about the price he told me he'd already sold 4 of them. To me it didnt quite make sense. He'd managed to get 5 (or possibly more) of these to sell on and that alone sounded extremely fishy to me when they were supposed to be a limited run or maybe they made enough for him to purchase 5 to sell on? Granted, He's in the business of selling this stuff to make a living so I cant really give him too much grief about his pricing seeing as the availability of Gunpla stores both on and offline that are available in the UK is extremely limited so he's more or less providing a service for model kit fans to get some good loots.
> 
> 
> on a side note, i was extremely tempted by the fake zippo... It was a metal one that had a 'PC MASTER RACE' picture engraved on both sides... Had it been an authentic Zippo, I would of had no problems paying the Zippo price. I dont even smoke but I want a Zippo just to show off when my friends go out for a smoke.... I can be the classy bastard with the Zippo when everyone has their cheap ass bic or clipper lighters.
> ...



I can let you have a well used 18 inch Machete, still has some old stains on it, got a fair bit of history, gotta be better than a bamboo sword but there again I was always a substance over visuals kinda guy.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 18, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> I can let you have a well used 18 inch Machete, still has some old stains on it, got a fair bit of history, gotta be better than a bamboo sword but there again I was always a substance over visuals kinda guy.



Interesting....

Tell me more about your trophy. How many lives has it claimed? Im guessing it must of seen some action back in 'Nam or somewhere in Africa.



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> online Zippo engraving
> https://www.zippo.co.uk/engrave-it



Just going through some of the Customisation options. For some reason. I want to have one engraved with a picture of a Diamond with the words 'Diamond Geeezah' on the lid

On a side note. Ive just rebuilt the front dust filter on my 760T using 3mm dust filter foam sheet purchased of ebay. I've used these foam sheets to make my own custom dust filters for many years now. they arent really too restricting when it comes to airflow and they dim the leds on the fans ever so slightly which is great as the Corsair ML fans are really bright.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 19, 2017)

Brunei initially, it was issued as I went on a jungle Warfare course, then 1st Gulf War, Rwanda, 2nd Gulf then Afghanistan.  To be honest, they are not that practical apart from doing what they were designed for which of course is hacking away at trees and undergrowth but they work a treat as an incentive when your in a tight spot and need information quick.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 20, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I did manage to Catch up and interrogate the owner of the GundamMad stall. He is ALWAYS at these conventions as its his bread and butter. He had some 'limited run' or 'limited edition' Gunpla going for something like £690. When i asked about the price he told me he'd already sold 4 of them. To me it didnt quite make sense. He'd managed to get 5 (or possibly more) of these to sell on and that alone sounded extremely fishy to me when they were supposed to be a limited run or maybe they made enough for him to purchase 5 to sell on? Granted, He's in the business of selling this stuff to make a living so I cant really give him too much grief about his pricing seeing as the availability of Gunpla stores both on and offline that are available in the UK is extremely limited so he's more or less providing a service for model kit fans to get some good loots.



I am curious to know what his profit/loss is as the way i see it he must be making decent profit seeing as he doesn't sell kits by just their grade but the "build quality" of the kit. Most HGs i've seen on hobbylinksjapan(HLJ) are about £10 but he would sell them at like £20-£30. So he is making say £5-10 profit on each sale as importing kits on(HLJ) for cheapest rate is about £5.
He also helps with selling manga ent licence DVDs and blu-rays aswell,i've only spoken to him on two occasions,which first was like 10 years ago and then last year at MCM in london on checking to see if they have blu-ray i want.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 20, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> I am curious to know what his profit/loss is as the way i see it he must be making decent profit seeing as he doesn't sell kits by just their grade but the "build quality" of the kit. Most HGs i've seen on hobbylinksjapan(HLJ) are about £10 but he would sell them at like £20-£30. So he is making say £5-10 profit on each sale as importing kits on(HLJ) for cheapest rate is about £5.
> He also helps with selling manga ent licence DVDs and blu-rays aswell,i've only spoken to him on two occasions,which first was like 10 years ago and then last year at MCM in london on checking to see if they have blu-ray i want.



I think the average price of his cheapest kits started around the £70 mark. At least that is what i saw so im guessing around £10-20 profit depending on which model it is. the newest models tend to sell for more imo. I dunno whether he chose to set his stall up that way but I didnt see much in the way of Gundam Seed related kits... There probably were in the MG/HG stack but from the Perfect Grade line up it was 90% Unicorn stuffs. He used to sell a lot of Armored Core models for a while. I cant remember seeing any of those this time.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 20, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think the average price of his cheapest kits started around the £70 mark. At least that is what i saw so im guessing around £10-20 profit depending on which model it is. the newest models tend to sell for more imo. I dunno whether he chose to set his stall up that way but I didnt see much in the way of Gundam Seed related kits... There probably were in the MG/HG stack but from the Perfect Grade line up it was 90% Unicorn stuffs. He used to sell a lot of Armored Core models for a while. I cant remember seeing any of those this time.


At excel london he had tons of HG available to choose starting from £20 and mixture of MG and few PG,most likely he brought out the popular ones which atm i think Unicorn is popular. He did have the metal Destiny gundam grade which was EXPENSIVE.
Most likely he is only selling the ones that will sell easily,i remember buying a Armored core model kit cheap from him.

Anyways..Black friday offers this whole week is tempting me to get Ryzen 5 lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 20, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> At excel london he had tons of HG available to choose starting from £20 and mixture of MG and few PG,most likely he brought out the popular ones which atm i think Unicorn is popular. He did have the metal Destiny gundam grade which was EXPENSIVE.
> Most likely he is only selling the ones that will sell easily,i remember buying a Armored core model kit cheap from him.
> 
> Anyways..Black friday offers this whole week is tempting me to get Ryzen 5 lol.



black friday has been a little shitty so far tbf.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 21, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> black friday has been a little shitty so far tbf.


Tbh it needs to stop but it has settled down since they are now splitting it to a whole week and not just on a day thing.

What are people thoughts on Gigabyte motherboard these days? My first build i used gigabyte and i quite liked it.


----------



## phill (Nov 21, 2017)

Morning all   I hope everyone is alright?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 21, 2017)

well happy


its taken 11 months but ive finally got an appt at the only specialist headache clinic in Wales. maybe after 10 years of pain i will finally get a diagnosis and treatment............


aaaaaaaaaaaaand


an out of the blue refund for overpaid bank charges amounting to quite a significant sum of money. ( and 8 years of interest on that too)...................



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand



 its my wifes day off so its " no trouser tuesday" again......................


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Nov 21, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> well happy
> 
> 
> its taken 11 months but ive finally got an appt at the only specialist headache clinic in Wales. maybe after 10 years of pain i will finally get a diagnosis and treatment............
> ...



Celebration time!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 21, 2017)

the bank sent the overpayment cheque 3 weeks ago and it hasnt arrived so i rang them yesterday. The operator said they would cancel it and issue another one which could take another 28  days.

i asked to speak to her manager who told me that was how the system works. I asked him to look behind his keyboard and reach into his human nature and try and do his best for the customer ( like i would). Without too much persuasion he told me he would get a hand written cheque issued this morning and on his break he is going to deposit it in his local branch for me.



the moral of the story?

just cos the computer says NO doesnt mean a human cant say YES


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 21, 2017)

phill said:


> Morning all  I hope everyone is alright?


morning yup so far ok


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 21, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> What are people thoughts on Gigabyte motherboard these days? My first build i used gigabyte and i quite liked it.



Nightmare when it comes to RMA


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 21, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Nightmare when it comes to RMA



Damn Taiwanese,can't trust them lol..well the combo i'm looking at which are all in Overclockers Black friday deal are:
Teamgroup Vulcan T-force 16GB ram 2400mhz CAS-14-16-16-36  £147
Ryzen 5 1600 - £169
Gigabyte AB350 Gaming3 ATX - £87

Edit:
Better deal?
Asus ROG B350-F + Ryzen 5 1600 for £256.96 bundle 
Teamgroup Vulcan T-force 16GB ram 2400mhz CAS-14-16-16-36  £147


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 21, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Damn Taiwanese,can't trust them lol..well the combo i'm looking at which are all in Overclockers Black friday deal are:
> Teamgroup Vulcan T-force 16GB ram 2400mhz CAS-14-16-16-36  £147
> Ryzen 5 1600 - £169
> Gigabyte AB350 Gaming3 ATX - £87
> ...



Or try get a pre-owned 4690k on ebay and OC to ride out the storm?? 4.2-4.6Ghz should be easily achievable. Its the cheapest most bang for buck option given that id rather hold out for second gen ryzen.

My dad has an 1150 board so If you want to sell your current CPU for the 4690k I might take it off you. Not looking at paying a huge lot for it though... just m8s r8s cuz my dads a cheap bastard


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 21, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Or try get a pre-owned 4690k on ebay and OC to ride out the storm?? 4.2-4.6Ghz should be easily achievable. Its the cheapest most bang for buck option given that id rather hold out for second gen ryzen.
> 
> My dad has an 1150 board so If you want to sell your current CPU for the 4690k I might take it off you. Not looking at paying a huge lot for it though... just m8s r8s cuz my dads a cheap bastard



If i hold out for second gen id be waiting for sale again for it and then it be process of oh wait for 3rd gen..the waiting game sure is painful lol.

I was looking out for 4770k and 4790k aswell but pricey  even for used.


----------



## phill (Nov 21, 2017)

Glad to hear it Capslockstuck   I hope it's through the post very soon!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 21, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> If i hold out for second gen id be waiting for sale again for it and then it be process of oh wait for 3rd gen..the waiting game sure is painful lol.
> 
> I was looking out for 4770k and 4790k aswell but pricey  even for used.



No worries. I was just making a suggestion as my dad is using an i3 4130 system i built for him some time ago. the i5 would help him get a few more years out of his PC. Its a win win for both of us if you manage to grab a pre-owned CPU. Ive already had a chat with him about it and hes open to the idea of it so long as the price is good.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 21, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> No worries. I was just making a suggestion as my dad is using an i3 4130 system i built for him some time ago. the i5 would help him get a few more years out of his PC. Its a win win for both of us if you manage to grab a pre-owned CPU. Ive already had a chat with him about it and hes open to the idea of it so long as the price is good.


No worries if i do upgrade i'll send you PM on my CPU.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 21, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Teamgroup Vulcan T-force 16GB ram 2400mhz CAS-14-16-16-36 £147


look for ram at ~3000mhz as ram speed impacts performance of infinity fabric up to 3200mhz. with 2400 ram you might be a bit disappointed from ryzen performance


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 22, 2017)

ne6togadno said:


> look for ram at ~3000mhz as ram speed impacts performance of infinity fabric up to 3200mhz. with 2400 ram you might be a bit disappointed from ryzen performance



thanks for heads up but i'll see how it goes with 2400,i've ordered these at the end:
Amd Ryzen 5 1600
TeamGroup Vulcan 16GB 2400mhz 
Asus Prime-B350 Plus

Early birthday present for myself.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 22, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> thanks for heads up but i'll see how it goes with 2400,i've ordered these at the end:
> Amd Ryzen 5 1600
> TeamGroup Vulcan 16GB 2400mhz
> Asus Prime-B350 Plus
> ...


gz
any mmo in your games list?
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_Memory_Analysis/9.html


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 22, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> thanks for heads up but i'll see how it goes with 2400,i've ordered these at the end:
> Amd Ryzen 5 1600
> TeamGroup Vulcan 16GB 2400mhz
> Asus Prime-B350 Plus
> ...




Gimmie your 4590!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 23, 2017)

ne6togadno said:


> gz
> any mmo in your games list?
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_Memory_Analysis/9.html



Very rare i do play any MMOs lol and Freedom i'll send you PM once i get it all going.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 23, 2017)

Well i'm now setup now,transition was smooth with exception my front USB ports don't work as the heads that connects to the motherboard isn't reading correctly.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 23, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well i'm now setup now,transition was smooth with exception my front USB ports don't work as the heads that connects to the motherboard isn't reading correctly.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 25, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well i'm now setup now,transition was smooth with exception my front USB ports don't work as the heads that connects to the motherboard isn't reading correctly.




Gamed on it yet? Can you tell the difference between you i5 and the R5?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 25, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Gamed on it yet? Can you tell the difference between you i5 and the R5?


Had quick go on rotr on ultra and the game ran a lot smoother. Been trying find a demanding game to test it out more. Gpu usage on cod was hovering around same as the i5 but it was a lot smoother still. But that could be the optimisation of the game.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 25, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Had quick go on rotr on ultra and the game ran a lot smoother. Been trying find a demanding game to test it out more. Gpu usage on cod was hovering around same as the i5 but it was a lot smoother still. But that could be the optimisation of the game.



Cinebench that shit. I think my Cinebench score is 1139 or something last i remember


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 28, 2017)

Sigh. Anyone got a spare £600 I could borrow?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 29, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Sigh. Anyone got a spare £600 I could borrow?



Very reason why i went ryzen over coffee lake haha..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 29, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Very reason why i went ryzen over coffee lake haha..




Yeah but the i5 does offer more performance albeit at a premium i think an R5 was like £230


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 29, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah but the i5 does offer more performance albeit at a premium i think an R5 was like £230



True the 1600x is £220-230.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 29, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> True the 1600x is £220-230.



Looking at some of the benchmarks. The 8600k still slays the 1700 when it comes to gaming.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 29, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Looking at some of the benchmarks. The 8600k still slays the 1700 when it comes to gaming.


The day when ram is cheap again is when it be worthwhile investment lol.

I should of bought a 1440p monitor with 144hz freesync instead of another 1080p lol but could never find one that is reasonably price and not TN.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 29, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> The day when ram is cheap again is when it be worthwhile investment lol.
> 
> I should of bought a 1440p monitor with 144hz freesync instead of another 1080p lol but could never find one that is reasonably price and not TN.



I did a comparable AMD build too...






Not a huge saving. I'd save even more if i dropped down to an R5 1600 or 1600X but since my 3930k is quite heavily OC'd it would be more of a sidegrade at best.

If i dropped the CPU down to a 1600X it would cost me a total of £552


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 5, 2017)

Them ram pricing...

This good deal?
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0777TRHPQ/?tag=tec053-21

Or would a 1080p 144hz be better as they are hovering around the 200-350 mark.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 5, 2017)

144hz @1440p would be ideal. Otherwise that monitor don't look so bad


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 6, 2017)

Meh just enjoyed a nice 5 month TPU vacation 
So would have been over 5k posts as well


----------



## infrared (Dec 6, 2017)

Welcome back


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 6, 2017)

infrared said:


> Welcome back



Mr Anderson?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 6, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Mr Anderson?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 9, 2017)

I have decided to rename my kids Click and Collect because of their shit attitude to family meal times and the way they "order" dinner via whatsapp.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 9, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I have decided to rename my kids Click and Collect because of their shit attitude to family meal times and the way they "order" dinner via whatsapp.


Ha don't even get me started on kids lol I'm cancelling Christmas as mine are all ungrateful, lazy little shits, I ask them to clean up after themselves and it's like I've just asked them to commit a cardinal sin or something and they're not even teens yet


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 11, 2017)

So apparently the UK are selling fighter jets to Qatar and later on Saudi Arabia... The Qatar deal will net the UK/BAE 6 billion GBP. 

Im not sure if i should be disgusted tbh. I mean yay the UK gets money and BAE doesn't have to lay off staff but Qatar and Saudi Arabia?? Syria is next on the list i assume. I mean the UK has been selling arms to assad anyway right?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 12, 2017)

just received one of these from a mystery sender






apparently i am a bigger twat than normal because the first thing i did was measure the hamper to see if i can fit  a PC in it.



P.S.

It will fit......


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 13, 2017)

*N*o Hope *S*on

wait 11 months for a neurological appointment while postponing  other appointments in the meantime so any treatments wont conflict.

1.5 hour journey to the clinic

6 minute appointment


" sorry Mr.Jones, i cant help, goodbye."


Wanker


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 17, 2017)

Those of us of a particular age will remember professor Heinz Wolff with a lot of affection.






Renowned scientist Heinz Wolff, who presented BBC2's long-running science show The Great Egg Race from 1977 to 1986, has died aged 89.
The German-born inventor and social reformer suffered heart failure on December 15, his family said in a statement released through Brunel University London
Professor Wolff, who moved to Brunel from the Medical Research Council in 1983, was a former adviser to the European Space Agency.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 19, 2017)

Anyone in need of a lightly used go pro?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 20, 2017)

In an effort to stop my kids communicating with me by text i am using a lisp and not using the spacebar in all my messages to them.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 20, 2017)

youandtheyarewelshsoitmakesnodifference


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 20, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> In an effort to stop my kids communicating with me by text i am using a lisp and not using the spacebar in all my messages to them.



Just block them on facebook grandad.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 20, 2017)

i dont do facebook cos  i hate everybody.

My plan has backfired....they are both doing it back to me........


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 20, 2017)

Wow this is really different


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 20, 2017)

DaMulta said:


> Wow this is really different




What happened in here, I had a nice 5 month forced vacation from TPU and the UK clubhouse has turned into a ghost town 

On a festive note the folks paid me a visit today and have brought me a nicely wrapped 1l bottle of spirits, I think Christmas has cme early tonight


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 20, 2017)

5 month ban lmao!!!

Idk this place feels strange.....I haven't seen the update until now.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 20, 2017)

DaMulta said:


> 5 month ban lmao!!!



I thought what the hell as @TheMailMan78  has started to mellow in his old age and doesnt take the ban hammer as often as he used to 

But yea 5 months is a long damn time to be lurking in the shadows unable to contribute  

I'm kinda used to the update now, not so impressed with the mobile app as I've had a few issues since, guess I should stop being lazy and see if there has been an update to it


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 21, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I thought what the hell as @TheMailMan78  has started to mellow in his old age and doesnt take the ban hammer as often as he used to
> 
> But yea 5 months is a long damn time to be lurking in the shadows unable to contribute
> 
> I'm kinda used to the update now, not so impressed with the mobile app as I've had a few issues since, guess I should stop being lazy and see if there has been an update to it


 You mearly adopted the ban. I was born in it. Molded by it. I am the ban.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 21, 2017)

BIG respect to the health service in Spain



Stepmum had a masectomy on Tuesday, went home yesterday and is going out for coffee this morning................amazing.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Dec 21, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> BIG respect to the health service in Spain
> 
> 
> 
> Stepmum had a masectomy on Tuesday, went home yesterday and is going out for coffee this morning................amazing.


My brother lives in Spain and my sister in USA, I am in the UK so from what I've heard so far Spain has the better healthcare system...USA the worst (you have to pay for it)

On the kids topic ... I am a father to be in March 2018 and you guys give me so much to look forward to )


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 21, 2017)

In my experience of being a Dad, the first 18 years are the worst bit.........good luck.......


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 21, 2017)

In my experience of being a Dad it's all bad apart from when they are in the womb.... that's someone else's exclusive problem


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 21, 2017)

When my wife was pregnant she asked me to tie her shoelaces so i bought her some slip ons. Why make things difficult?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 23, 2017)

I just megd my daughter in her room

" do you want to get drunk and play GTA"

she replied, quick as a flash

" thats illegal, you've got to be over 18 to play GTA "


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 23, 2017)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> On the kids topic ... I am a father to be in March 2018 and you guys give me so much to look forward to )



Congrats man  Your 1st is definately the best, after that it's a mixed bag depending on how many you have, I have a 10 year old who I love the bones of and an 18mth who is a little shit already, not too mention the 2 in between I have inherited as my partner had 2 before we had our youngest together, now I hate children  have 1, 2 if you're brave, please for all that is holy in this world don't have more than 2, you will contemplate walking into traffic one day just to ease your suffering


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 23, 2017)

it took us 13 years to have our first...IVF and all that. Took about 15 seconds to have the second.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 23, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> it took us 13 years to have our first...IVF and all that. Took about 15 seconds to have the second.


it took probably 6 years for me and my first wife to conceive though we both did like a drink or ten back then as that was in our early 20's. When I got with my current partner and we discussed having another as I already had one and she had 2 I thought what the hell, will take a year or 3 anyway.... hit first time


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 25, 2017)

A family Xmas in Wales

1. Big breakfast
2. Champagne
3. An argument

old traditions die hard in my house...................


Merry Xmas everyone.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 25, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> A family Xmas in Wales
> 
> 1. Big breakfast
> 2. Champagne
> ...




Hmm, regional variants seem to apply..

1. Pudding for Breakfast
2. Nice cup of tea
3. Deflation

(I'm not a stereotypical Glaswegian - they're a myth tbh!)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 25, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> Hmm, regional variants seem to apply..
> 
> 1. Pudding for Breakfast
> 2. Nice cup of tea
> ...




DRINK!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 31, 2017)

I finally found someone more ripped than @the54thvoid for his age...






All i have to do is try to find a way to make them go fight each other in the ultimate cage match....


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 31, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I finally found someone more ripped than @the54thvoid for his age...
> 
> View attachment 95377
> 
> All i have to do is try to find a way to make them go fight each other in the ultimate cage match....



lol, i'm not quite as ripped anymore (but still exercising).  Craft beer has been my undoing.

FTR, that old man is 99% on growth hormone or steroids.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 4, 2018)

Bollocks


my fence just blew down, 3 panels so far but it doesnt look good for the rest of it. My 90 foot  garden is on three levels and only the top bit is fenced, the rest is blockwork both sides thankfully. The wind blew in a huge high tide this morning and swamped the road and a couple of houses and cars.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 4, 2018)

at least the high winds are making it difficult for the Seagulls to aim their S**t at the conservatory


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 4, 2018)

Not a single streak of poop on the roof, the rain has washed it all off.


There was a Red Kite desperately battling the wind earlier, with our elevation he was pretty much eye level to me as he struggled up the valley, theres a nest 2 miles from here.....when i was a kid they nearly went extinct. 

not my pic


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 7, 2018)

My wireless set up has finally been upgraded. I bought a Netgear 'Nighthawk' R7000-100UKS for £60 when it was selling for £140. I should have bought more so i could sell them on but I wonder if amazon would of honored the price if I ordered 5. 

So far so good. Took a little while to set up but we are golden now.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 18, 2018)

The Welsh parliament has voted on whether to petition the Govt for the decriminalization of weed for medicinal use

31 in favour
18 abstained
2 voted no

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/health/chronically-ill-patients-who-need-14169533


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 19, 2018)

Its my mates birthday today and his parents have forgotten, as his Dad installs TV satellites for a living i just sent him a message.




From SKY
it is your sons birthday today



My mate is in hysterics and his Dad is totally baffled.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 22, 2018)

Guy in gym I speak to (one of my customers) had scabs on knuckles.  We talk weights then when the other gym coach moves away, he leans in and tells me his dog went for a deer.  He breeds some tough dogs, well natured but still, a bit fierce.  I ask did he set dog on deer, 'no', it just flew for it.  I ask are the scars from punching the deer's skull in?  No, it was from tussling with it as he bent it's neck to break it.
He would have let it go but his dog did a bit of damage so he felt it would be kinder to put it down.

That's tough nature..... Guy's a lovely bloke with a very, very colourful background!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 22, 2018)

When is the barbeque?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 22, 2018)

Hell yeah. im down for some grilled Venison


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 22, 2018)

He did take some meat... He patted his belly as he told me the story.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 22, 2018)

the54thvoid said:


> He did take some meat... He patted his belly as he told me the story.




you should of beat him with a 50kg kettlebell till he told you where he stashed the rest of it.

Its a matter of National Security... The Queen must also know where this meat is stashed...

We cant let this Venison fall into the hands of the enemy who like their meat well done.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 28, 2018)

Has anyone spotted any decent broadband and landline deals?

UK only obviously.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 28, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Has anyone spotted any decent broadband and landline deals?
> 
> UK only obviously.


Talk talk generally have the best prices though are not known for their great customer service so it depends if you can overlook that, do you have bt fibre available where you live or you stuck with standard adsl broadband?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 28, 2018)

We have fibre and have been with EE most recently but they consistently piss me off so im going elsewhere.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 17, 2018)

Anyone else feel the earthquake?

My house wobbled twice. I was watching The Guns of Navarone so it was all a bit surreal. Ive never felt an earth tremor before and have wanted to since i was a kid.

Excellent.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 17, 2018)

I thought it was my head , so I don't need more pills then ,nice.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 17, 2018)

The epicentre was about 20 miles from here at a place called Cwmllynfell. I was there about 3 years ago for a pagan wedding in the woods. Its pretty remote up there, former mining villages that are still recovering from thatcher.


It must have been bad up there


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 17, 2018)

They look petrified.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 21, 2018)

Its been a varied few days


1. found a weather balloon and weather tracker

2. watched and filmed my first ever tidal bore

3. felt an earthquake

4. broke my GPU


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 23, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 4. broke my GPU



Bitcoin farming scum


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 23, 2018)

Cheapest buy it now second hand GTX 970 on ebay today is 200 quid plus 11 postage......my mate bought one for 130 delivered a year ago.


Bastards.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 1, 2018)

phew


the coalman made it before the impending snowstorm.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 6, 2018)

Quick question, not been keeping up with the hugely inflated price hike's of graphics cards lately, by current standards is £384 good for a new 580?  I have found 19 of them!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 6, 2018)

400 - 450 new


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 6, 2018)

Tatty_One said:


> £384 good for a new 580? I have found 19 of them!



 Probably a better Deal than a 1070 from  China ( £75 inc free postage ).


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 7, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 400 - 450 new


Yeah, just checked on line, some are listed a bit cheaper than that, thing is, in the 4 main etailers I just checked, no one actually has them in stock so those prices are moot to say the least, these I have found are actually in stock.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 8, 2018)

Browsing SCAN for options on a new build and found out that they sell corsair ram and only corsair ram exclusively... weird.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 9, 2018)

My mate left his facebook open on one of my PCs so ive changed his profile pic from this...... ( a pic of his car)












to this









hes been at work as a scaffolder all day and i did it this morning....i hope he doesnt mind too much....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 9, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> My mate left his facebook open on one of my PCs so ive changed his profile pic from this...... ( a pic of his car)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would of put


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 9, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I would of put



And i have to ask
"whose hand/Paw is where " ?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 16, 2018)

13 quid.......naaaaaaaaah, we went over the fence


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 16, 2018)

VAT is Probably more than £13 this year ( and probably has for a few years)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 18, 2018)

I live at the end of a terrace and i am convinced i am woken at 06.15 every morning by someone getting up and knocking the radiator pipe by their bed.

im thinking of learning Morse code and telling them to STFU


stfu in Morse code
... - ..-. ..-


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 18, 2018)

Had Heavy ( for this Area    ) Snow fall Overnight  got 2" sat on the Ground and its still lightly snowing


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 18, 2018)

Its trying to snow here. Zero degrees and windy. Theres snow lying at about 150ft above sea level from what i can see.





sorry about the low quality post in the middle of the picture. I would like to remove it but i dont have authority.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 20, 2018)

@the54thvoid 



http://imgur.com/QUJDnre


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 22, 2018)

When we leave the EU they are going to start making UK passports in France


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 23, 2018)

What have i missed?? How is everyone doing?? I've been made redundant at my office and now got some free time to chill and find new job.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 24, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> What have i missed?? How is everyone doing?? I've been made redundant at my office and now got some free time to chill and find new job.



that sucks. I hope the pay out was good.

Im asking myself if its worth keeping my 3930k alive by buying an used ASUS SABERTOOTH X79 off ebay. current asking price is £100 but im sure its going to sell for almost £200 by the end of the auction.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 27, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> that sucks. I hope the pay out was good.
> 
> Im asking myself if its worth keeping my 3930k alive by buying an used ASUS SABERTOOTH X79 off ebay. current asking price is £100 but im sure its going to sell for almost £200 by the end of the auction.


Not entirely lol i've been getting lot of calls so its a good sign,just matter finding one that i'm comfortable with the commute and i would just wait and save for new gen.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 27, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Not entirely lol i've been getting lot of calls so its a good sign,just matter finding one that i'm comfortable with the commute and i would just wait and save for new gen.



I thought you used to drive to work? If its within 8-10miles id say leave the car and get a bicycle they are generally faster especially if youre working in more central areas. I did 8miles each way for 3years. It would take me 30mins on a really really good day or the average of 32mins. if i took the tube like i used to, id be taking 40-45mins


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 27, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I thought you used to drive to work? If its within 8-10miles id say leave the car and get a bicycle they are generally faster especially if youre working in more central areas. I did 8miles each way for 3years. It would take me 30mins on a really really good day or the average of 32mins. if i took the tube like i used to, id be taking 40-45mins


Lot of the companies are all about 20+ miles, i'm looking at about 40 miles max on commute.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 27, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lot of the companies are all about 20+ miles, i'm looking at about 40 miles max on commute.



well.. I know some folk who cycle 20-35miles just to get into work and do the same in reverse when leaving. I would actually accept a 40mile commute there and back by bicycle depending how the terrain is. 

If its fairly flat or has the odd hill or two then thats not problem. Though im probably quite used to being on a bike for long distances.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 27, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Though im probably quite used to being on a bike for long distances.


Me too, though the distances I travel are in a 10 mile radius. 

(While not a UK citizen, I lived in the London area for a summer and quite enjoyed it.)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 27, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well.. I know some folk who cycle 20-35miles just to get into work and do the same in reverse when leaving. I would actually accept a 40mile commute there and back by bicycle depending how the terrain is.
> 
> If its fairly flat or has the odd hill or two then thats not problem. Though im probably quite used to being on a bike for long distances.



Sadly in East Midlands the area isn't that king for long distance cycling as far as i know.

Well anyways i got software engineer interview next thursday..definitely be interesting lol. Ordered a 4GB DDR4 stick for my laptop and also a sandisk ultra II 500GB SSD to replace my aging WD Black 500gb.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 27, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Sadly in East Midlands the area isn't that king for long distance cycling as far as i know.
> 
> Well anyways i got software engineer interview next thursday..definitely be interesting lol. Ordered a 4GB DDR4 stick for my laptop and also a sandisk ultra II 500GB SSD to replace my aging WD Black 500gb.



as far as i can tell, you lot should have some nice roads, Country side and all that. probably a lot of rolling hills and stuff.



lexluthermiester said:


> Me too, though the distances I travel are in a 10 mile radius.
> 
> (While not a UK citizen, I lived in the London area for a summer and quite enjoyed it.)



Londons a sh*thole m8, dont ever come back here. 

Living in london has its ups and downs but one of the biggest downs is everything is so damn expensive as you no doubt would have found out.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 28, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> as far as i can tell, you lot should have some nice roads, Country side and all that. probably a lot of rolling hills and stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We do have some nice roads..littered with potholes and I've had couple calls asking if id relocate to London i flat out said no i'm not interested lol.
Almost all good jobs for developers are in London but i refuse to go there for work.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 28, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> and I've had couple calls asking if id relocate to London i flat


 Not interested in a flat share with Freedom then 
I Heard he has a lot to Offer


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 28, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Not interested in a flat share with Freedom then
> I Heard he has a lot to Offer



I dont think his girlfriend will like that idea very much


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 28, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Not interested in a flat share with Freedom then
> I Heard he has a lot to Offer



Nope she won't like that and i don't think i can share a room with another chinese dweeb


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 28, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> London's a sh*thole m8, don't ever come back here.


I can't agree with that, I enjoyed it greatly!


FreedomEclipse said:


> Living in London has its ups and downs but one of the biggest downs is everything is so damn expensive as you no doubt would have found out.


Of course it was, just like any large city, but I wasn't there for jollys. Was working most of the time and being paid very well, so the expense didn't matter much.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 28, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> I can't agree with that, I enjoyed it greatly!




same here but i couldnt raise my kids there. As soon as we had enough cash for a house deposit we were off back to the fresh air of Wales. My parents did exactly the same thing....i was born in St Pancras and when i was 2 and they had a bit more cash we moved back to Wales.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 4, 2018)

My PC just went into another bootloop seizure.... and this time she wouldnt boot for 2 or 3 mins. all i could do was pull the plug, wait and try again  meanwhile my mind is in a panic and im stroking my PC, giving it some baby talk and trying not to think of the worst.....







 Please baby please... Dont do this to me


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 5, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My PC just went into another bootloop seizure.... and this time she wouldnt boot for 2 or 3 mins. all i could do was pull the plug, wait and try again  meanwhile my mind is in a panic and im stroking my PC, giving it some baby talk and trying not to think of the worst.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So whats the report back? Is it alive?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 5, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> So whats the report back? Is it alive?



I have retired it. The fits made me realize that it no longer had any more life left to give and to carry on would be too much of a risk to my data and my other hardware. It forced my hand to make a deal with the devil to get a working machine going again.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 5, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have retired it. The fits made me realize that it no longer had any more life left to give and to carry on would be too much of a risk to my data and my other hardware. It forced my hand to make a deal with the devil to get a working machine going again.


Sounds like its time to get coffeelake.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 5, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Sounds like its time to get coffeelake.



And i did. Parts were delivered yesterday, Started building only to find that I didnt have the correct mounting hardware for my H105 so that bought everything to a complete stop while i wait for it to arrive directly from corsair.

I must of been one of the handful of people to buy a Corsair H105 and H75 hydro coolers for UK retailers to only stock H100 v2 and H40/50/70 v2 mounting kits.

was absolutely gutted. Not really had a pc for the last few days since the fits started getting more regular and this laptop, while its great for the money i paid for it, doesnt really compared to a full on desktop and is grinding on me a little.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 5, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> And i did. Parts were delivered yesterday, Started building only to find that I didnt have the correct mounting hardware for my H105 so that bought everything to a complete stop while i wait for it to arrive directly from corsair.
> 
> I must of been one of the handful of people to buy a Corsair H105 and H75 hydro coolers for UK retailers to only stock H100 v2 and H40/50/70 v2 mounting kits.
> 
> was absolutely gutted. Not really had a pc for the last few days since the fits started getting more regular and this laptop, while its great for the money i paid for it, doesnt really compared to a full on desktop and is grinding on me a little.


At least you'll be up and running soon with some new hotness.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 5, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> and this laptop, while its great for the money i paid for it, doesnt really compared to a full on desktop and is grinding on me a little.



 BE grateful your not Reduced to a Smart phone


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 7, 2018)

First time ive put anything together and had it start up properly first time!!!

Currently installing Windows 10 and boy does it install damn quick on an M.2 drive. I know my M.2 is only 800mb/s write but damn it beats down installing Win7 on a Samsung 850 pro or any sata SSD for that matter.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 8, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I know my M.2 is *only* 800mb/s write but damn it beats down installing Win7 on a Samsung 850 pro or any sata SSD for that matter.


LOL@"only"


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 12, 2018)

Anyone Got any Experience with Talk Talk Modem/Routers
Want to Flash a RE-Badged D-Link DSL-3782 Back to the D-link Firmware
got the Correct firmware file from D-link
( DSL-3782_A1_EU_1.01_07282016.bin ) but it won't Flash


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 13, 2018)

Today was my nan's funeral. It was a sad day as it is but what made it even worse is other drivers lack of respect for the family of the deceased and funeral procession that was pulling out or moving slowly ahead of them. we were a 4 car convoy but one of them was a hearse, the other a limo and the 2 other cars belonged to family members.

One idiot refused to give way when the hearse was pulling out and ended up sandwiched between us slow moving lot. Another idiot cut in front of us while raising their hands to the sky as if we were preventing her from rushing to hospital to see her first born.

Twice we got split up by drivers unwilling to give way, which made the lead car (the hearse carrying my grandma) having to stop and wait multiple times to catch up...

absolutely zero road awareness. How hard can a big black hearse carrying a Coffin and a black limo following slowly behind it be too hard to notice?


Philistines


----------



## RCoon (Jun 13, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Today was my nan's funeral. It was a sad day as it is but what made it even worse is other drivers lack of respect for the family of the deceased and funeral procession that was pulling out or moving slowly ahead of them. we were a 4 car convoy but one of them was a hearse, the other a limo and the 2 other cars belonged to family members.
> 
> One idiot refused to give way when the hearse was pulling out and ended up sandwiched between us slow moving lot. Another idiot cut in front of us while raising their hands to the sky as if we were preventing her from rushing to hospital to see her first born.
> 
> ...


That sucks, sorry for your loss man. Our crematorium is on a large poorly laid out road with terraced houses all across the opposite side. Drivers park on both sides of the road so only a single lane of traffic can get through at once, and the exit for the hearses is right where the chaos begins. Not ideal, but people up north seem to have a slither more respect.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 13, 2018)

Freedom 
My condolence to you on your family's loss
I know how your probably feeling at the moment


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 13, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Freedom
> My condolence to you on your family's loss
> I know how your probably feeling at the moment



Anger and sadness

Not having any grandparents left to party down with.... Ive lost the remaining 3 within the last year. A generation lost.....


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Anger and sadness
> 
> Not having any grandparents left to party down with.... Ive lost the remaining 3 within the last year. *A generation lost*.....


Same here- lost my last grandmother last year and the other one in 2016. No more grandparents left and all of their brothers and sisters are gone also. 

Sorry for your loss....


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 14, 2018)

Freedom 
My condolence to you on your family's loss aswell.
People these days have 0 road awareness these days and all for some reason in a hurry.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 14, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Anger and sadness
> 
> Not having any grandparents left to party down with.... Ive lost the remaining 3 within the last year. A generation lost.....



My condolences to you and your family's loss. 

I lost my aunt earlier this year, the hearse decided that the speed limit is only a suggestion. There was only 1 car out of 6 following the convoy by the time it arrived in the crematorium.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2018)

Fourstaff said:


> My condolences to you and your family's loss.
> 
> I lost my aunt earlier this year, the hearse decided that the speed limit is only a suggestion. There was only 1 car out of 6 following the convoy by the time it arrived in the crematorium.




Was her hearse a ferrari by any chance?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 14, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Was her hearse a ferrari by any chance?



Typical van, probably 20 years old. Not sure how it manage to get to highway speeds, let alone exceed them


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 25, 2018)

Is this real? Actually hot temperature throughout June.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 25, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Is this real? Actually hot temperature throughout June.


Can't tell in my gloriously airconditioned office. Gonne drive home with the roof and A pillars off


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 25, 2018)

Apparently its 29'c in london currently.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 25, 2018)

Its a bright Balmy 76f here indoors


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 25, 2018)

Its 30'c in my office at the moment...rolled up my sleeves and USB powered fan on. Not liking it one bit when i'm suffering from hayfever aswell.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 25, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Its 30'c in my office at the moment...rolled up my sleeves and USB powered fan on. Not liking it one bit when i'm suffering from hayfever aswell.



you should speak to your boss and see if she will make a concession in the name of increased productivity so you car bring your can into the office with you and take advantage of its superior Air conditioning. You can even give her a lift to her car in the carpark afterwards


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 25, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you should speak to your boss and see if she will make a concession in the name of increased productivity so you car bring your can into the office with you and take advantage of its superior Air conditioning. You can even give her a lift to her car in the carpark afterwards


That's a stateside license plate mate..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 25, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's a stateside license plate mate..



It was for illustrative purposes -- the art of getting a vehicle into a place of work.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 25, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> It was for illustrative purposes -- the art of getting a vehicle into a place of work.


That's cheating!


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 25, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the art of getting a vehicle into a place of work.



Easy >>>>> If you Own a Peel P50


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 26, 2018)

-Just seen the latest F***B**K Advert   Total BullShit Aimed at the Mass Sheep population


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Easy >>>>> If you Own a Peel P50



not as fun as driving through the front of the building


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 29, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> -Just seen the latest F***B**K Advert   Total BullShit Aimed at the Mass Sheep population


What advert is this?? Lot of my ads are blocked on facebook lol.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 10, 2018)

Boris johnson...do i need say more?


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 10, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Boris johnson...do i need say more?


This thread isn't for political debates, take it elsewhere. 
UK FTW, Still going strong for a island.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 10, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Boris johnson...do i need say more?



Bo Jo lost his MoJo



Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> This thread isn't for political debates, take it elsewhere.



Who are you to decide that the UK thread isnt for political debates???


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 10, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Bo Jo lost his MoJo
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you to decide that the UK thread isnt for political debates???


I'm not, I'm taking the assumption it isn't.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 10, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> I'm not, I'm taking the assumption it isn't.


Not sure tbh, @Tatty_One would have to weigh in here as this clubhouse doesn't follow all the typical tech forums rules, but isn't full blown GN either.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 10, 2018)

RCoon said:


> Not sure tbh, @Tatty_One would have to weigh in here as this clubhouse doesn't follow all the typical tech forums rules, but isn't full blown GN either.


It's probably best not to allow it for many reasons, give it a few hours of debate and it won't adhere to the forums rules. Best thing to do is let the mod and op decide whether it's allowed or not.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 10, 2018)

I have no issues with some light political banter in a clubhouse, it's topical in any case with the UK's current position/situation,  most of the people who frequent here can be quite sensible and mature, if that's not the case then I would treat it like anything else and sort it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 10, 2018)

Tatty_One said:


> if that's not the case then I would treat it like anything else and sort it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 10, 2018)

The whole thread from as long as i can remember has been a general UK talk amongst us UK folks since TPU is a international forum(but mostly Americans), some tech talk here and there and few political talks.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 10, 2018)

Cool, time to keep a bag of popcorn handy as anti - Boris and Boris fans collide before the staff roll in.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 10, 2018)

As some have predicted
 Sur Sir Bori the brave has just cleaned his Armour ready to campaign for his place top of the trough.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 10, 2018)

Sir bori running away sounds like him..like how he rugby tackled down a japanese kid on his visit to japan lol.

In other news..its a lot cooler today which means its operational work condition in good old british office with no air con.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 10, 2018)

Oh my..


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 10, 2018)

Speculation 
Blow job quit so he could go into hiding because his Toupee lookalike is about to Visit
he might be thinking the wetwork team might mistake him or the Gullable public might be confused and lay siege in protest


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 10, 2018)

I think all this fuss and resignations are because May publicly announced that the cabinet supported the Brexit approach when perhaps she should have said the majority of the cabinet voted in favour of it, meaning that 3 were against and the rest voted for, although for Boris, who didn't lie down on Heathrow's runway but instead took a trip to avoid getting tyre marks on his lovely white shirt I am afraid I can't believe this resignation was based on principle.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 10, 2018)

At that chequers meeting   She gave them all the chance to Support her or resign
( and the loss of the official Car immediately ).
long walk home from Chequers 
So not much of a surprise they took to resigning after they got back to lundiddymum
(Taxi fare not tax deductible for "private travel )


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 11, 2018)

So question; The whole "Brexit" thing was about the UK leaving the EU, the people voted and the matter is settled or at least it should be, so why is there such a fuss about it?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 11, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> So question; The whole "Brexit" thing was about the UK leaving the EU, the people voted and the matter is settled or at least it should be, so why is there such a fuss about it?



Basically the UK government has been arguing amongst themselves about what kind of deal they're going to ask for from the EU, *for the last two years*. They haven't even so much as solved the problem yet, including the rather large nuisance of the Irish border and the fact that Scotland and 48% of the citizens of England and Wales don't want to leave the EU. So they've danced and chanted for two long years about what kind of deal they're going to get out of leaving the EU and... they haven't run a single thing by the EU to see if this deal they've spent two years on is even acceptable.

So basically come October the government officials responsible for Britian leaving the EU will have half an idea of what they want, wander up to Brussels and be told "No", and then their two years of worthless fumbling will be, well, worthless, and we'll tumble out of the EU with zero deal, weaker trade strength. Then the incompetent government that caused this mess will blame the EU for stabbing us in the back, despite the fact we did this to ourselves willingly and didn't so much as come up with a reasonable plan and debate it with the people we're supposed to be debating it with in the first place.

But at least we'll have our sovereignty and jam will be our primary export. Most of my admittedly anecdotal evidence suggests a large portion of Leave voters simply did so because they really hate immigrants - even though they're the ones that'll be looking after them when they're old and incontenent because those are the jobs immigrants tend to take over here because British people are too proud to take them.

I've seen a few people blame the state of the NHS on immigration but I know a nurse, a junior doctor and a house doctor, and they all blame old people for the state of the NHS. A good 80% of NHS beds that are stuck are with people at 80+ who simply live in a hospital, either because they can't afford a care home or their family can't, or they simply go into hospital for something very minor and then end up there for months on end. Most GP surgeries are blocked up with old people with colds demanding antibiotics - I can't see a doctor within a week because the appointments are so backed up. Several nurses I spoke to literally said "We need a strong wave of flu" to deal with our overwhelmingly aged population.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 11, 2018)

As always the devil is in the details ( and the EU like a petulant child thinks no one should leave  and they are Scared that with out British money their whole sick institution will crash and fragment)
Of the Current 28 members  only 3 pay in more than they Receive ( Britian being one  and after we leave  just who do you expect to step up to cover the loss of British contributions).
this is why the EU is trying to extract as much Cash as possible as part of Britain leaving


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 11, 2018)

RCoon said:


> wander up to Brussels and be told "No"


The EU has no say in the matter. The UK was a sovereign nation before the EU and they have the right to leave anytime they wish. Regardless of the estimated "48%", the vote went in favor of leaving. The matter is concluded. So what is the real hold up? Is big business forcing politicians to drag it out or is there another variable at play?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 11, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> The EU has no say in the matter. The UK was a sovereign nation before the EU and they have the right to leave anytime they wish. Regardless of the estimated "48%", the vote went in favor of leaving. The matter is concluded. So what is the real hold up? Is big business forcing politicians to drag it out or is there another variable at play?



The EU does have a say in the matter, because we want access to the Single Market (which you only get by being a member), and freedom of movement (which you only get by being a member). We're demanding both and the EU has every right to tell us to jog on, because we can't have our cake and eat it. The reason the whole thing is taking so long is because as I said, the officials in charge of making the deal and finally leaving, literally have been handed a poisoned chalice and don't want to be holding it when we're suddenly told we can't have what we want.

Nobody wants to be holding the wheel when it happens, basically. Hence why two of the ministers involved in negotiations and Brexit in general have resigned.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 11, 2018)

RCoon said:


> The EU does have a say in the matter, because we want access to the Single Market (which you only get by being a member), and freedom of movement (which you only get by being a member). We're demanding both and the EU has every right to tell us to jog on, because we can't have our cake and eat it.


I get that.  However, the vote is made. UK chooses to exit the EU. No more single market, no more movement without passports. The choice was made by the vote of the people. It is over. So realistically, the politicians tabled a vote, the people spoke and now those same politicians are too spineless to do the job the people require of them? Sad state of affairs. Not that we yanks have it much better.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 11, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> I get that.  However, the vote is made. UK chooses to exit the EU. No more single market, no more movement without passports. The choice was made by the vote of the people. It is over. So realistically, the politicians tabled a vote, the people spoke and now those same politicians are to spineless to do the job the people require of them? Sad state of affairs. Not that we yanks have it much better.


I think the issue is that everybody voted for different reasons. Some voted to leave because they thought the NHS would get more money, some voted leave because they thought we'd be financially better off, some voted leave because they don't want anymore immigration (which, for the record, won't be quelled by leaving the EU LOL), some voted leave because they don't like certain people having human rights (criminals etc). Some people even voted leave because they thought the EU forces us to buy only straight bananas which is hilarious. The ministers all promised to deliver on these magical promises, as well as leaving the EU, and they know that when it comes down to it, a lot of people aren't going to get what they want.
Whoever is in charge of leaving is going to get blamed for everything that goes wrong with it, and right now the party currently in (The Conservatives), are not in a very strong position - they had to bribe the Irish with £2bil in order to secure their rule of the country. Once stuff starts going horribly wrong and not quite as comfortable as everybody thought it would be, they're going to be blamed for cocking it up, voted out, and lose their power for the next four to eight years possibly.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 11, 2018)

I voted to join the EEC and since then its slowly changed from a Trading partnership to a political controlled subserviency
with we the subservient footing the bill
Loss of sovereignty ( erroding )
Unaccountably on so many issues
the threat of Our Armed forces coming under the political control of another Quasi Nation State.
and in the END when we finally got a Say on OUR FUTURE i voted to leave


----------



## RCoon (Jul 11, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> I voted to join the EEC and since then its slowly changed from a Trading partnership to a political controlled subserviency
> with we the subservient footing the bill
> Loss of sovereignty ( erroding )
> Unaccountably on so many issues
> ...


This is the issue, so many people voted leave for very different reasons, whatever comes out of Brexit is not going to be what everybody voted leave for. The resulting Brexit is not going to adhere to what all of those 52% wanted, only an unknown fraction of that.
I frequently ask people, what will Brexit do for me, and none of them have an answer aside from spouting SOVEREIGNTY and a bunch of other cookie cutter phrases that have been poured into their mouth. People still believe the £250mil NHS lie to this day which astounds me. Sovereignty doesn't pay my bills though.
If I walk into a Carrefour in Belgium and shout SOVEREIGNTY in the hopes of getting cheaper beer, I'm simply going to get escorted off the premises and subsequently barred from the store


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 11, 2018)

It effects your Ability to pay your Bills tho

you want a couple of examples of EU F**kups
Joe Pole and his wife move to Britain to do low pay work ( but higher paid than poland)
His 4 kids stay with their Grandparents in Krackow
he can claim and will be paid Child Support for kids who never lived in Britain
meanwhile the other grandparents move to Britain ( both pensioners on polish pension) where they then claim Income support
Because their Polish pension falls well short of the British pension
they get their income support ( including housing support ) to match what a British pensioner would receive
because otherwise it would be classed as Discrimination
(and they have never paid or contributed to our welfare state)
Is that fair on your wage packet ( and your increased NI Costs ) 

PS  this is how some do exploit the British thru EU law and Rules


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

I voted 'leave' for much the same reason @dorsetknob did. The real issue is that our government is more polarised than the populace. What should be a tough but straight-forward logical approach has become a pissing match between millionaire conservatives. Leaving the EU does not mean abandoning our ties with it. One of the biggest problems was the vote itself, it gave no options of choice, creating a horrendously vague outcome. I'm pro-immigration (semi-skilled or skilled), and happy to pay to access the single market. I'm pro-independence and believe judicial matters are not for a centralised European court to decide. The sovereign issue should not be trivialised, a country's sovereign right to rule is what we fought for in WW2. Let's not abandon all those brave people to the neo-liberal world stage that is actually a doctrine for centralised wealth. (In my view neo-liberals should not be confused with being liberal minded. Neo-liberalism is more of a political and economic model than it is a social viewpoint).

I never gave credence to the bullshit NHS claim, nor the rampant immigration lie. But I don't believe in a federal Europe, and given the chance to object to it was an obvious choice. I just regret that our government is just as bad as every other one out there. Politics, it seems, will never be trustworthy or fair.

EDIT:


> PS  this is how some do exploit the British thru EU law and Rules



I'd have to take that up and say the cost to the UK taxpayer of this sort of thing is low. The real cost is from our own 'born and bred' lazy ass idiots. As a disabled person, I used to get DLA. Then PIP came in and I lost it all. But now the cost of PIP is huge and I know from experience that white folks are just as bad at cheating the system - and there's more of us than the Poles.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 11, 2018)

the54thvoid said:


> Politics, it seems, will never be trustworthy or fair.



politics and politicians all come from ( or Aspire to come ) from the Flashman school or class of people

(  Flashman  look it up you semi illiterate millennial's  )


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 11, 2018)

the54thvoid said:


> The real cost is from our own 'born and bred' lazy ass idiots.



Love this quote 

In other news...don't know if anyone following the world cup but ITS COMING HOME!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2018)

RCoon said:


> Several nurses I spoke to literally said "We need a strong wave of flu" to deal with our overwhelmingly aged population.



Cant we just round them up and put them on one of these roller coasters at Alton towers that go up but 'never come down'??? That way they can have the time of their lives, maybe poop their pants a little but they will be dead before they know it.


On a side note.... Supposedly there is a rollercoaster designed for old people in sweden somewhere that does exactly this but rather than being faulty roller coaster like in the UK, the designer made it that it pulls enough G's constantly to kill old people, so its a legal method of euthanasia.

Its fucking hilarious










::EDIT::

BAH -- I just found out that its only a '_concept'_ the actual rollercoaster doesnt doesnt actually exist.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 11, 2018)

RCoon said:


> If I walk into a Carrefour in Belgium and shout SOVEREIGNTY in the hopes of getting cheaper beer, I'm simply going to get escorted off the premises and subsequently barred from the store


Perhaps, but that would be very funny to watch!



dorsetknob said:


> PS this is how some do exploit the British thru EU law and Rules


We get that over here with the Mexicans, central Americans, south Americans and even Asians.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2018)

Anyone get anything good in the primeday sales?


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 18, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Anyone get anything good in the primeday sales?



I saved a lot buying nothing!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 18, 2018)

Not a prime member so sadly not, been meaning to get a Razer deathadder for years now but never got round to buying one lol.
Been meaning to get myself a 1440p 144hz freesync monitor but still got other priorities,maybe black friday sales?

In other news, on my way to work a police car was pulled over on side of the dual carriage way(50mph road with grass field and residential terrain) which appeared to be questioning a guy who appeared to be running around the fields naked.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2018)

the54thvoid said:


> I saved a lot buying nothing!



Dont blame you. their spirits selection was a bit poop as well.



kurosagi01 said:


> Not a prime member so sadly not, been meaning to get a Razer deathadder for years now but never got round to buying one lol.
> Been meaning to get myself a 1440p 144hz freesync monitor but still got other priorities,maybe black friday sales?
> 
> In other news, on my way to work a police car was pulled over on side of the dual carriage way(50mph road with grass field and residential terrain) which appeared to be questioning a guy who appeared to be running around the fields naked.



Razer...







With monitors in mind. there were a lot of them on the prime day sales.

I was thinking of getting one of these fitness watches but at the end i dont really care enough about exercise as to warrant buying one. i wouldnt mind a samsung or huawei smart watch but im not in a hurry to get one so that can wait.

I ended up getting some boxer shorts and gym clothes.

There were a lot of SSDs too, 1TB for £150 but i dont need it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 18, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Dont blame you. their spirits selection was a bit poop as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well i'll probably be getting a corsair mouse to pair it with my corsair keyboard lol, I don't use any fitness watches as I prefer to wear a old school watch.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well i'll probably be getting a corsair mouse to pair it with my corsair keyboard lol, I don't use any fitness watches as I prefer to wear a old school watch.



Corsair.....






Go logitech or go home


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 18, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Corsair.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go back to your farm.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Go back to your farm.



thats racist...

My family were fishermen you mong  Just because im chinese you think we work rice fields all day?? psssssHHHHHHHHH getouttahere


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 18, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thats racist...
> 
> My family were fishermen you mong  Just because im chinese you think we work rice fields all day?? psssssHHHHHHHHH getouttahere


Same thing bruv  
This is a good thing:  https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-44860598
All you horny teens keep your weener in your pants.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> This is a good thing:  https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-44860598
> All you horny teens keep your weener in your pants.



Its them millennials. They are too outraged about things that offend them to even think about snoo snoo


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 23, 2018)

Just arrived at Cornwall after 6hrs driving from Sheffield and we found this cracked on windscreen and it's spreading from top left passenger into middle. Very annoying! My insurance send the company to replace but they coming on Friday morning and we need to use the car around the area. Any chance to use or DIY to prevent spreading of the cracked. 

THANKS!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 23, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> Just arrived at Cornwall after 6hrs to drive from Sheffield and we found this cracked on windscreen and it's spreading from top left passenger into middle. Very annoying! My insurance send the company to replace but they coming on Friday morning and we need to use the car around the area. Any chance to use or DIY to prevent spreading of the cracked.
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> ...




If it was a stone chip you might of been able to get away with paying Halfords to repair it temporarily but a crack like that, probably suggest getting some tape to try block out any air pressure from getting in. 
Luckily you won't have to worry about any rain *fingers crossed* this whole week.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 23, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> If it was a stone chip you might of been able to get away with paying Halfords to repair it temporarily but a crack like that, probably suggest getting some tape to try block out any air pressure from getting in.
> Luckily you won't have to worry about any rain *fingers crossed* this whole week.



I put gorilla glue ATM hope air or water not getting inside. We'll see tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 23, 2018)

Not sure what they cost
Emergency windscreen
AA or RAC  or local halfords/motoring accessory Shop (just in case of total failure)


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 23, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Not sure what they cost
> Emergency windscreen
> AA or RAC  or local halfords/motoring accessory Shop (just in case of total failure)



Cheers, hopefully the glue will hold the cracked. The AA will replace the windscreen on Friday morning before we go to Stonehenge..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2018)

The Original Video


----------



## Canon (Jul 23, 2018)

err, can I join?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2018)

Canon said:


> err, can I join?



Papers please


----------



## Canon (Jul 24, 2018)

I have a child's drawing of a house, signed of course. Where do I put my things?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 24, 2018)

I must ask you to wait in the holding area while I consult the Chief Immigration Officer @Tatty_One regarding your entry into clubhouse. If you take a seat we shall get back to you shortly.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 24, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I must ask you to wait in the holding area while I consult the Chief Immigration Officer @Tatty_One regarding your entry into clubhouse. If you take a seat we shall get back to you shortly.


Not sure, his ISP is BT, I thought we were trying to ensure only sensible people lived here?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 24, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> Just arrived at Cornwall after 6hrs driving from Sheffield and we found this cracked on windscreen and it's spreading from top left passenger into middle. Very annoying! My insurance send the company to replace but they coming on Friday morning and we need to use the car around the area. Any chance to use or DIY to prevent spreading of the cracked.
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> ...



Even Gorilla glue won't help, the tension required to keep two sides of cracked glass together is pretty much insane so if it's going to spread, it'll spread. Avoid potholes, although in this country that's rather a hard thing to do. I've become a master at avoiding em since I started driving my Brabus roadster with £1800 monoblock alloys that'll bend at the sight of a speed bump. That and my suspension is designed for a "track" drive rather than bumpy road use 

I have my own car woes, spent £800 on the thing two months ago (full Mercedes C service, clutch actuator and engine mount replacements), another £200 2 weeks ago since whomever did the tracking last time managed to bend the inner tracking rod, so new tie rods, inner rods and ends for me. Then last week I thought I'd get a few poly bushes to install in my shocks, only to find my shocks utterly devasted, so I'll be replacing those whenever they arrive this week. Need to adjust the rear drums while I'm at it. Thank god I got a pay rise yesterday to pay for it all.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 24, 2018)

RCoon said:


> Even Gorilla glue won't help, the tension required to keep two sides of cracked glass together is pretty much insane so if it's going to spread, it'll spread. Avoid potholes, although in this country that's rather a hard thing to do. I've become a master at avoiding em since I started driving my Brabus roadster with £1800 monoblock alloys that'll bend at the sight of a speed bump. That and my suspension is designed for a "track" drive rather than bumpy road use
> 
> I have my own car woes, spent £800 on the thing two months ago (full Mercedes C service, clutch actuator and engine mount replacements), another £200 2 weeks ago since whomever did the tracking last time managed to bend the inner tracking rod, so new tie rods, inner rods and ends for me. Then last week I thought I'd get a few poly bushes to install in my shocks, only to find my shocks utterly devasted, so I'll be replacing those whenever they arrive this week. Need to adjust the rear drums while I'm at it. Thank god I got a pay rise yesterday to pay for it all.


I would of thought it have full disc+pads and not drums on rear on a brabus roaster.

I've just changed my car 2 months ago again as I got fed up with the Peugeot master slave cylinder for a Mazda3 MPS and in space of 2 months I have got the rear bumper resprayed,oil change, cobb accessport, cobb panel filter, cobb turbo inlet pipe and autotech high pressure fuel pump internal.
Next getting the rear engine mount, driver side mount, front disc+pads and resonator delete done next week and thats me done with the car in terms of modifying.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 24, 2018)

I ordered a brand spanking new F Type jag at the weekend....... an early retirement gift to myself as I need something decent to spin around in when I have all that lovely time on me hands


----------



## RCoon (Jul 24, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> I would of thought it have full disc+pads and not drums on rear on a brabus roaster.
> 
> I've just changed my car 2 months ago again as I got fed up with the Peugeot master slave cylinder for a Mazda3 MPS and in space of 2 months I have got the rear bumper resprayed,oil change, cobb accessport, cobb panel filter, cobb turbo inlet pipe and autotech high pressure fuel pump internal.
> Next getting the rear engine mount, driver side mount, front disc+pads and resonator delete done next week and thats me done with the car in terms of modifying.


They do surprisingly little braking on mine and pretty much just serve as a handbrake, all the work gets done on the fronts (and don't I bloody know it when I wash the thing every week). I've already had the cylinders changed though it doesn't make a whole lot of difference - hoping to try Ferrodo's on the front disks if money allows.

I've also switched my FPR over to an Audi TT 4.0 BAR one, although from what I've read they don't actually make a difference to anything at all? This new one has a filter mind, so I'm guessing it's cleaner at least. Was looking into getting a Forge Motorsport dump valve kit with a silicone hose but it's my birthday in a month, with any luck somebody will buy it for me.

I'll never be done with mods, ever! I've got a list as long as my arm. Even gonna try removing the throttle body and replacing it with an XEP14, just need a steel shim adapter and a silicone adapter for the hose to fit over the bigger hole. But first, full poly bushes!

EDIT: Fortunately it's already been remapped by Mercedes as well.


Tatty_One said:


> I ordered a brand spanking new F Type jag at the weekend....... an early retirement gift to myself as I need something decent to spin around in when I have all that lovely time on me hands


Early? Thought you were already there  It cetainly looks like more of a comfortable ride than mine, but do you arrive with a grin on your face?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 24, 2018)

RCoon said:


> They do surprisingly little braking on mine and pretty much just serve as a handbrake, all the work gets done on the fronts (and don't I bloody know it when I wash the thing every week). I've already had the cylinders changed though it doesn't make a whole lot of difference - hoping to try Ferrodo's on the front disks if money allows.
> 
> I've also switched my FPR over to an Audi TT 4.0 BAR one, although from what I've read they don't actually make a difference to anything at all? This new one has a filter mind, so I'm guessing it's cleaner at least. Was looking into getting a Forge Motorsport dump valve kit with a silicone hose but it's my birthday in a month, with any luck somebody will buy it for me.
> 
> ...


Got any pics of this beast??
I would say the same with never being done with mods but I should really be saving for mortgage  lol, I just hate getting mods and they don't do anything or there is a small difference that you can only see in numbers. Got love a bit of dump valve noise though.
Already mapped..probably can squeeze a little bit more out of the car.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 24, 2018)

Tatty_One said:


> Not sure, his ISP is BT, I thought we were trying to ensure only sensible people lived here?


Shots fired at BT, I remember I managed to get my Grandad to switch from his bt landline after 6 years, he now enjoys the sky broadband and phone at the exact same price he was paying for bt - what scammers.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 24, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Got any pics of this beast??
> I would say the same with never being done with mods but I should really be saving for mortgage  lol, I just hate getting mods and they don't do anything or there is a small difference that you can only see in numbers. Got love a bit of dump valve noise though.
> Already mapped..probably can squeeze a little bit more out of the car.



At work atm, but it's a Bluewave, one of the last 33 still on the road in the world - mainly because they're painfully expensive to repair and they leak A LOT. Water can find its way in damn near anywhere.

Not mine but the same thing:






Rear engined, so that big fancy bonnet is a boot.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 24, 2018)

RCoon said:


> At work atm, but it's a Bluewave, one of the last 33 still on the road in the world - mainly because they're painfully expensive to repair and they leak A LOT. Water can find its way in damn near anywhere.
> 
> Not mine but the same thing:
> 
> ...


That's what you call a pocket rocket lol, just did a quick search and the thing weights 840kg which is lighter than a GT86.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 24, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Shots fired at BT, I remember I managed to get my Grandad to switch from his bt landline after 6 years, he now enjoys the sky broadband and phone at the exact same price he was paying for bt - what scammers.


My best friend is a senior technical engineer for BT, worked for them for 35 years, he gets a 25% discount too.... he has Virgin, speaks volumes!


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 24, 2018)

RCoon said:


> but it's my birthday in a month, with any luck somebody will buy it for me.


Advance birthday wishes and afraid it won't be me


----------



## RCoon (Jul 24, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> That's what you call a pocket rocket lol, just did a quick search and the thing weights 840kg which is lighter than a GT86.


Oh yeah its tiny, your ass is basically touching the tarmac and the whole damn thing is drive by wire. People laugh at the 0.7L engine and the advertised spec of 80BHP. With the Brabus kit, tuning and a few of my own mods and performance parts its at 101HP, and I've got the spec'd 0-60 speed down from 9.8 seconds to 5.6. My girlfriend mostly refuses to step in it unless we're going on a short summer evening jaunt to a pub garden.

Once I get a dump valve in it'll cut the power loss between 3rd and 4th gear (which initiates at 58MPH annoyingly) and reduce the turbo spool up time, since the engine design pushes excess pressure back over the turbo causing it to stall at the moment. It makes a wonderful whistling noise which people assume is a dump valve, but is actually wastegate chatter and a lot of wasted power. The XEP14 Throttle body mod will further reduce bottlenecks but that's a more cowboy mod I'll do _after  _the next MOT.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 24, 2018)

Tatty_One said:


> My best friend is a senior technical engineer for BT, worked for them for 35 years, he gets a 25% discount too.... he has Virgin, speaks volumes!


Definitely - I know a few bt technicans and a manager - they get paid well and they're all on vodaphone or sky. The manager I know for bt said he uses the vodaphone fibre since it's massively cheaper and faster. Hyperoptic is the best in the UK but availability sucks.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 24, 2018)

Canon said:


> I have a child's drawing of a house, signed of course. Where do I put my things?





FreedomEclipse said:


> I must ask you to wait in the holding area while I consult the Chief Immigration Officer @Tatty_One regarding your entry into clubhouse. If you take a seat we shall get back to you shortly.





Tatty_One said:


> Not sure, his ISP is BT, I thought we were trying to ensure only sensible people lived here?



Unfortunately sir your application to become a UKClubhouse member has been denied on the grounds that you're far too sensible -- We will have you deported immediately on the night boat to cairo.
If you in future do lose some sense of bilities then you will be permitted entry into this boys club UKClubhouse, gawd bless the Queen.


----------



## Canon (Jul 24, 2018)

Back onto the Mrs about changing ISP it is....


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2018)

Do we have a lot of car enthusiasts here??


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 24, 2018)

Car's and of course Bike's >>> (not the type where you exercise your legs with Bum in air)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 24, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Car's and of course Bike's >>> (not the type where you exercise your legs with Bum in air)



speaking of bums in airs heres the route some 3000 of us will be taking this saturday


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 24, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> speaking of bums in airs heres the route some 3000 of us will be taking this saturday


Take note 
There will be random Drug Testing all along the Route
they will be testing for Brussel Sprouts /Baked Beans and other wind inducing/assisting Substances


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 24, 2018)

RCoon said:


> Oh yeah its tiny, your ass is basically touching the tarmac and the whole damn thing is drive by wire. People laugh at the 0.7L engine and the advertised spec of 80BHP. With the Brabus kit, tuning and a few of my own mods and performance parts its at 101HP, and I've got the spec'd 0-60 speed down from 9.8 seconds to 5.6. My girlfriend mostly refuses to step in it unless we're going on a short summer evening jaunt to a pub garden.
> 
> Once I get a dump valve in it'll cut the power loss between 3rd and 4th gear (which initiates at 58MPH annoyingly) and reduce the turbo spool up time, since the engine design pushes excess pressure back over the turbo causing it to stall at the moment. It makes a wonderful whistling noise which people assume is a dump valve, but is actually wastegate chatter and a lot of wasted power. The XEP14 Throttle body mod will further reduce bottlenecks but that's a more cowboy mod I'll do _after  _the next MOT.



Well I may look at dump valve/recirc valve upgrade next..at the moment i'm just going wrap it up next week with the bits i've mentioned earlier then save for new front tyres, MOT and insurance for remainder of the year lol.


phill said:


> Do we have a lot of car enthusiasts here??



There are few of us here.
Here is my white Mazda 3 MPS with rear bumper resprayed, uprated high pressure fuel pump internal,cobb panel filter, damond short shift plate,cobb turbo inlet pipe, cobb accessport V2 with cobb off the shelve stage 1 tune.












Previously had modified GT86,sold that due to amount of commute I do, Leon FR Diesel I didn't like diesel&DSG and then lastly a Peugeot 208 GTI which I had nothing but problems from ownership.
I was looking at getting a MPS before buying my GT86 at the time but a friend already bought one.
Out of all the cars i've owned my favourite is between the GT86&3MPS with my Mazda2 coming 2nd/3rd. For pure fun and looks hands down the GT86 wins for me but all-rounder the 3 MPS fits my needs in terms of fun,looks(but won't get bothered by people) and usual shopping trips.


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2018)

I do certainly miss my Impreza Type R I used to own   Ever since I had sold that, I've gone from very bad, to not too bad and back to not so bad lol   I've ended up with slower cars than when I was 21!!  That sucks!!  At present I have a Leon Cupra R, completely standard at the moment, it being front wheel drive and being no different to the Mk 5 GTI I previously had (I'll leave that story there for now) they both suffer like crazy with torque steer and getting the power down.  When it's slightly damp or even when your in a spirited mood shall we say, the tyres just don't grip..  
Strangely enough tho, whether or not it was just the gearing in my Rover 220 Turbo Coupe, but that thing had more power, had less gadgets on it and lets be honest, it was a Rover...  It still put the power down better, handled better and was I think a better car than either of the two most recent cars I've owned..  (GTI and Cupra R...)  

But since court battles and owning my own home, cars (just like a number of my passions and hobbies) have pretty much fallen by the way side...  It's sad but right now career is at the bottom rung, so giving it a little more time and such, might just bring me back up to where I was earning and so, giving me the ability to maybe spend a little cash on things...  Maybe a few upgrades for the Cupra R and even give the poor thing a re-spray...  Yellow paint and lacquer for these cars just suck!!  That said, if I could have found a different colour model and age, mileage etc, I'd have considered it..  Sadly though at the time there wasn't anything else about..  But 6 years on it's been a joy to own really 

Anyways, I'm waffling... lol  
@kurosagi01 - What sort of figures are you getting with your MPS?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 25, 2018)

phill said:


> I do certainly miss my Impreza Type R I used to own   Ever since I had sold that, I've gone from very bad, to not too bad and back to not so bad lol   I've ended up with slower cars than when I was 21!!  That sucks!!  At present I have a Leon Cupra R, completely standard at the moment, it being front wheel drive and being no different to the Mk 5 GTI I previously had (I'll leave that story there for now) they both suffer like crazy with torque steer and getting the power down.  When it's slightly damp or even when your in a spirited mood shall we say, the tyres just don't grip..
> Strangely enough tho, whether or not it was just the gearing in my Rover 220 Turbo Coupe, but that thing had more power, had less gadgets on it and lets be honest, it was a Rover...  It still put the power down better, handled better and was I think a better car than either of the two most recent cars I've owned..  (GTI and Cupra R...)
> 
> But since court battles and owning my own home, cars (just like a number of my passions and hobbies) have pretty much fallen by the way side...  It's sad but right now career is at the bottom rung, so giving it a little more time and such, might just bring me back up to where I was earning and so, giving me the ability to maybe spend a little cash on things...  Maybe a few upgrades for the Cupra R and even give the poor thing a re-spray...  Yellow paint and lacquer for these cars just suck!!  That said, if I could have found a different colour model and age, mileage etc, I'd have considered it..  Sadly though at the time there wasn't anything else about..  But 6 years on it's been a joy to own really
> ...


They are fast the Impreza Type R. You have the mk1 or mk2 cupra R? I Ddin't think they had that big of a torque steer from what i've experienced in my older bros mk6 gti with APR stage 2 tune. The rover probably heavy so its bound to have 0 torque steer.
Yeah i can understand that, thats why im trying to enjoy it while I can and own something useable and still be able to afford to cover savings for mortgage.
As for the MPS the car isn't really much about chasing power but being able to put down the power without killing you or the car, the car has huge amount of torque steer, 1st&2nd and 3rd gear are torque limited even with a tune to help minimise torque steer. The boost kicks in and max out between 3-5.5k rpm, the tuning has to be done right aswell if you want go custom, there is only one highly reputable tuner/guy in the UK, while the US has about 5 different companies you can get E-tune from. Also have to be careful in how you drive aswell as the car is known for weak rods so lot of people only recommend going full throttle after you've got past 3k and only feather or give just a little bit more gas below 3k
The car on paper produce 260bhp&280ftlb, the cobb off the shelve from what i've seen from the US mazda owner seen a increase between 20-30hp& torque increase.
Gave a car a quick boot just now in 4th gear around 3.5 to 5.5 and the torque was very much there, doesn't help the steering rack is not fully direct in comparison to my 208 or GT86. Other than that though the car is lively and fun to drive when you do want give it a boot, which I only do it after hitting 3k.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 25, 2018)

I went the other way, sunk tonnes of dollar into PCs and other hobby things like MTG and Warhammer, now I have a house all my money gets sunk into my car! The only issue is it costs far more to get stuff done to this shoebox than it does to buy a new RAM kit! I try and do 90% of the work myself, but nobody will touch these cars besides Mercedes, and they charge near £100 for labor. What's that? Standard A service _starts_ from £250? These things drink oil like its Cherry B so you have to get them serviced every 7000 miles on a rotation of A-B-A-B-C. Add to that the engine demands nothing less than 98RON petrol and you begin to realise all the people online saying "they're very efficient to drive!" are talking about fuel economy and not much else. Yes I get 45MPG on average after driving like a fool, but if I should happen to burn through a clutch its £500 of efficiency down the drain.

Off to a roadster meet this Thursday, so hoping my new rear shocks come in time to fit beforehand...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 25, 2018)

RCoon said:


> I went the other way, sunk tonnes of dollar into PCs and other hobby things like MTG and Warhammer, now I have a house all my money gets sunk into my car! The only issue is it costs far more to get stuff done to this shoebox than it does to buy a new RAM kit! I try and do 90% of the work myself, but nobody will touch these cars besides Mercedes, and they charge near £100 for labor. What's that? Standard A service _starts_ from £250? These things drink oil like its Cherry B so you have to get them serviced every 7000 miles on a rotation of A-B-A-B-C. Add to that the engine demands nothing less than 98RON petrol and you begin to realise all the people online saying "they're very efficient to drive!" are talking about fuel economy and not much else. Yes I get 45MPG on average after driving like a fool, but if I should happen to burn through a clutch its £500 of efficiency down the drain.
> 
> Off to a roadster meet this Thursday, so hoping my new rear shocks come in time to fit beforehand...


When I was in Uni,I mainly sunk my money on games and Cardfight vanguard(TCG), now I got job. A lot of my money goes towards either the car,games, blu-rays and few PC bits but i've became quite a collectors person as I am picking up random bits that I feel may go up in value. Most recent is the Nier Automata Steelbook which I had to buy for £35 from CEX as they go for £70+, My partner bought me the MGSV PS4 console when MGSV was released, which I didn't really thought about it at the time but they have gone up in value aswell. I have bought legacy power ranger toy as Bandai will not be producing power ranger toys anymore.
The MPS needs a oil change every 3-5k to keep the turbo  healthy as the turbo is known for poor seals and it can only take 98RON aswell.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 25, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> When I was in Uni,I mainly sunk my money on games and Cardfight vanguard(TCG), now I got job. A lot of my money goes towards either the car,games, blu-rays and few PC bits but i've became quite a collectors person as I am picking up random bits that I feel may go up in value. Most recent is the Nier Automata Steelbook which I had to buy for £35 from CEX as they go for £70+, My partner bought me the MGSV PS4 console when MGSV was released, which I didn't really thought about it at the time but they have gone up in value aswell. I have bought legacy power ranger toy as Bandai will not be producing power ranger toys anymore.
> The MPS needs a oil change every 3-5k to keep the turbo  healthy as the turbo is known for poor seals and it can only take 98RON aswell.


Dump valves look after your turbo  mine has rather leaky seals as well.


----------



## phill (Jul 25, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> They are fast the Impreza Type R. You have the mk1 or mk2 cupra R? I Ddin't think they had that big of a torque steer from what i've experienced in my older bros mk6 gti with APR stage 2 tune. The rover probably heavy so its bound to have 0 torque steer.
> Yeah i can understand that, thats why im trying to enjoy it while I can and own something useable and still be able to afford to cover savings for mortgage.
> As for the MPS the car isn't really much about chasing power but being able to put down the power without killing you or the car, the car has huge amount of torque steer, 1st&2nd and 3rd gear are torque limited even with a tune to help minimise torque steer. The boost kicks in and max out between 3-5.5k rpm, the tuning has to be done right aswell if you want go custom, there is only one highly reputable tuner/guy in the UK, while the US has about 5 different companies you can get E-tune from. Also have to be careful in how you drive aswell as the car is known for weak rods so lot of people only recommend going full throttle after you've got past 3k and only feather or give just a little bit more gas below 3k
> The car on paper produce 260bhp&280ftlb, the cobb off the shelve from what i've seen from the US mazda owner seen a increase between 20-30hp& torque increase.
> Gave a car a quick boot just now in 4th gear around 3.5 to 5.5 and the torque was very much there, doesn't help the steering rack is not fully direct in comparison to my 208 or GT86. Other than that though the car is lively and fun to drive when you do want give it a boot, which I only do it after hitting 3k.



Well you say that it was heavy but judging by the specs on a few sites (I've tried to go to one for continuity...  trying to be clever here so I hope it doesn't backfire!!) the Rover was the lightest of the three!  Thankfully though, mine was slightly played with, so Koni sports suspension and a gentle 'overclock' lol to 220 bhp with an induction kit and a Scorpion exhaust (cat back) so nothing major but it was such a lovely drive...    So specs for the three...

Rover 220 Turbo Coupe - 1185 kgs
Seat Cupra R 225             - 1320 kgs
Golf Mk5 GTI                    - 1336 kgs

That said, I was 21 when I had that car, best one I'd had ever I think 

I'd like to try and get the Cupra with an AWD setup, 300bhp ish and resprayed but keeping it as standard looking as possible..  One can dream


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 25, 2018)

I currently have a 17 reg Cupra and love it but as I mentioned, am retiring at the end of the year so put an order in to replace it with an F Type, I will keep that till I die.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 25, 2018)

phill said:


> Well you say that it was heavy but judging by the specs on a few sites (I've tried to go to one for continuity...  trying to be clever here so I hope it doesn't backfire!!) the Rover was the lightest of the three!  Thankfully though, mine was slightly played with, so Koni sports suspension and a gentle 'overclock' lol to 220 bhp with an induction kit and a Scorpion exhaust (cat back) so nothing major but it was such a lovely drive...    So specs for the three...
> 
> Rover 220 Turbo Coupe - 1185 kgs
> Seat Cupra R 225             - 1320 kgs
> ...



Rover is a tank, i'm sure they have extra 400kg in there somewhere haha, my mate has a Cupra thats been mapped to 280bhp and said its fast.



Tatty_One said:


> I currently have a 17 reg Cupra and love it but as I mentioned, am retiring at the end of the year so put an order in to replace it with an F Type, I will keep that till I die.


Good on you tatty, seen too many  retired people driving boring slow hatchbacks in my area.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2018)

Tatty_One said:


> I currently have a 17 reg Cupra and love it but as I mentioned, am retiring at the end of the year so put an order in to replace it with an F Type, I will keep that till I die.



what happened to the XF??


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 25, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> what happened to the XF??



That went last year and was replaced by the boy racer, had it for 3 or 4 years.


----------



## phill (Jul 25, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Rover is a tank, i'm sure they have extra 400kg in there somewhere haha, my mate has a Cupra thats been mapped to 280bhp and said its fast.
> 
> Good on you tatty, seen too many  retired people driving boring slow hatchbacks in my area.



Well made back in 1992 I'm not so surprised it's a little heavier than it should be, different materials and such I suppose were used.  The only thing I will say for it was the 5 speed box was lovely as you could get away with nearly 80mph in 2nd gear... lol It's a different beast to the GTI and Cupra R, having owned all three, I think I actually prefer the Rover lol  Certainly surprised a few cars along the way.. 

The Cupra isn't too bad, it's just a pain at times to get the power down, in the damp and wet you might as well forget it..  It'll just spin the wheels..  So frustrating !! lol  Probably why I loved the Subaru so much, it just went


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2018)

Tatty_One said:


> That went last year and was replaced by the boy racer, had it for 3 or 4 years.




I smell mid life crisis


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 25, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I smell mid life crisis


I'm well past that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2018)

Tatty_One said:


> I'm well past that.



what a load of tosh. You're only as old as you feel. I'm sure your Mrs tells you that all the time before tucking into bed with your binkie


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 25, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> what a load of tosh. You're only as old as you feel. I'm sure your Mrs tells you that all the time before tucking into bed with your binkie


That's the point, I feel old, too much work which is why I am retiring early in November.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 25, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I smell mid life crisis



Are you having a midlife crisis trying to catch some fish freedom?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Are you having a midlife crisis trying to catch some fish freedom?



Can you repeat that??

Im a bit hard of herring.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 25, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Can you repeat that??
> 
> Im a bit hard of herring.


ARE YOU HAVING MID-LIFE CRISIS OLD MAN!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> ARE YOU HAVING MID-LIFE CRISIS OLD MAN!


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 26, 2018)

Heard Rumblings of Thunder in the Distance  and Saw a Rainbow
Hope it pisses it down tonight could do with some rain  to help things cool down
want clear skys tomorow


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Heard Rumblings of Thunder in the Distance  and Saw a Rainbow
> Hope it pisses it down tonight could do with some rain  to help things cool down
> want clear skys tomorow



Its gonna be raining most of the day tomorrow (in london)


----------



## RCoon (Jul 27, 2018)

Can't quite see my Bluewave at the back, but we decided to park up in Finchingfield. Mine was the rarest there (1 of 33), closely followed by the all silver Brabus Xclusive (1 of ~150) near the front.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 27, 2018)

You see, that would be a problem for me, nowhere to fit me fishing rods.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 27, 2018)

stick em out of the window just dont forget to put red flag on the tip of the longest


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 27, 2018)

Looks like you're ready to tackle the rainbow road track from mario kart.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 27, 2018)

ne6togadno said:


> stick em out of the window just dont forget to put red flag on the tip of the longest


I have a pair of carp rods that cost almost £600, they are not going to be hanging out of anywhere, although it is sad that I tend to buy cars that will fit my rods as opposed to buying rods that will fir my cars


----------



## Canon (Jul 27, 2018)

Have any of you good British folk ever had issue with Amazon Prime delivery? I ask because I'm currently going through a war with them over an item that was not delivered, despite being escalated 3 times to high priority. The driver actually got out of the van, looked through my window from across the street then got back in and pissed off. He was told whilst still on delivery to return to which he evidently refused. Now I have been promised compensation 3 times by 3 different customer service reps for 3 different amounts, none of which have materialised.

I wonder if it's a carrier issue or did I kiss this drivers girlfriend in my not so long ago youth?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 27, 2018)

my Dad and uncle used to salmon fish with House bricks Back in the 60's  ( at night only  )


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 27, 2018)

Canon said:


> Have any of you good British folk ever had issue with Amazon Prime delivery? I ask because I'm currently going through a war with them over an item that was not delivered, despite being escalated 3 times to high priority. The driver actually got out of the van, looked through my window from across the street then got back in and pissed off. He was told whilst still on delivery to return to which he evidently refused. Now I have been promised compensation 3 times by 3 different customer service reps for 3 different amounts, none of which have materialised.
> 
> I wonder if it's a carrier issue or did I kiss this drivers girlfriend in my not so long ago youth?



Sounds like whoever Amazon hired to do your delivered mugged your parcel and Amazon are just being d*cks and not offering you refund or they are waiting for after 14-31 days delivery attempt which is what I had to do get refund from shopto on ordering a game from them but that  was being delivered by Royal mail.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 27, 2018)

Tatty_One said:


> I have a pair of carp rods that cost almost £600, they are not going to be hanging out of anywhere, although it is sad that I tend to buy cars that will fit my rods as opposed to buying rods that will fir my cars



Does that include the reel??? I remember my rods were £100-200 (various Daiwa, Shimano, Abu Garcia and some random ones picked up at a carboot sale)

My reels were about £100-130 each though they arent the 'big pit' style of reels that cost £300 each. They are the shimano baitrunners of old.

My hardware is probably almost 20 years old... though I doubt technology has changed that much as they still sell the same kit online and magazines. only real difference is, they cost more than how much I paid back then.



Canon said:


> Have any of you good British folk ever had issue with Amazon Prime delivery? I ask because I'm currently going through a war with them over an item that was not delivered, despite being escalated 3 times to high priority. The driver actually got out of the van, looked through my window from across the street then got back in and pissed off. He was told whilst still on delivery to return to which he evidently refused. Now I have been promised compensation 3 times by 3 different customer service reps for 3 different amounts, none of which have materialised.
> 
> I wonder if it's a carrier issue or did I kiss this drivers girlfriend in my not so long ago youth?



Never had this issue. but whenever i did have an issue. Amazon support have always been good to me. Id give them a week to refund the money. If not then id go speak to your bank and get them to refund you instead as you should be covered by them and distance selling laws/regulations.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 27, 2018)

Not including reels, the major changes in the last 20 years are the strength to weight ratio's of the good rods these days, basically twice the strength to half the weight.


----------



## Canon (Jul 27, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Never had this issue. but whenever i did have an issue. Amazon support have always been good to me. Id give them a week to refund the money. If not then id go speak to your bank and get them to refund you instead as you should be covered by them and distance selling laws/regulations.



Yeah, looks to be the most sensible course of action. I'm not so much concerned about money spent, time lost or anything like that (well a little annoyed at chasing them around in circles), it's more the reason he literally got out of the van, lifted his little doo-da, lifted my package, stood for a brief second then as soon as I got out of my seat he got back in his van and darted...bewildering. 

I'm ugly, but not that ugly.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 27, 2018)

Canon said:


> Yeah, looks to be the most sensible course of action. I'm not so much concerned about money spent, time lost or anything like that (well a little annoyed at chasing them around in circles), it's more the reason he literally got out of the van, lifted his little doo-da, lifted my package, stood for a brief second then as soon as I got out of my seat he got back in his van and darted...bewildering.



was it updated in your amazon CP as delivered though? because that's fraud/theft if he did as he's technically stolen your package. I find it strange that Amazon never offered to have another item sent out to you because the chances are quite high that someone else would be delivering it apart from that guy. 

In the past when i had things that didnt turn up when they should of been next day delivery, Amazon always hired a proper courier to get it to me the very next day rather then have it pushed through their system of zero hour contract delivery folk.


----------



## Canon (Jul 27, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> was it updated in your amazon CP as delivered though? because that's fraud/theft if he did as he's technically stolen your package. I find it strange that Amazon never offered to have another item sent out to you because the chances are quite high that someone else would be delivering it apart from that guy.
> 
> In the past when i had things that didnt turn up when they should of been next day delivery, Amazon always hired a proper courier to get it to me the very next day rather then have it pushed through their system of zero hour contract delivery folk.



Well it's funny you see because it was initially rather time sensitive so I did everything I could customer end to have it super duper priority next day, which was great up until he got to the front door. It hasn't been marked as delivered though. I have also now been told that it was due to a "transportation problem" which I suppose could mean anything really. 

I'm actually rather impressed with Amazon themselves for getting the item here on time, as expected but this fella just isn't sure what he's doing. 

I'm in Belfast, I imagine not a whole lot of people here are using Prime and if the carrier has a dedicated team for the service I could easily imagine one employee taking care of the city but I daresay it's quartered out like it is for everything else. 

Funny thing is I have another item marked "out for delivery" that was ordered a day later. I might just have to detain this guy when he gets within 100 yards, just in case.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 27, 2018)

Canon said:


> Well it's funny you see because it was initially rather time sensitive so I did everything I could customer end to have it super duper priority next day, which was great up until he got to the front door. It hasn't been marked as delivered though. I have also now been told that it was due to a "transportation problem" which I suppose could mean anything really.
> 
> I'm actually rather impressed with Amazon themselves for getting the item here on time, as expected but this fella just isn't sure what he's doing.
> 
> ...


Get a chair out and wait for this guy.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 27, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Get a chair out and wait for this guy.



Might wanna beer, putbull and a shotgun too....


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 27, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> and a shotgun too....


what in Case its Delivered by Drone ?


----------



## Canon (Jul 27, 2018)

Well according to Amazon's little live tracking the item has once again passed through my very close vicinity with no attempt to be delivered and the driver appears to have parked up at least for now again.

I'm genuinely baffled as now I'm going to have to be quite sharp in requesting a refund. I don't particularly want the items I ordered anymore. I'll never be rude to anyone trying to resolve my problems in a service role but my goodness it's hard not to get wound up. 

I have now had my *fifth *representative tell me it's a high priority, I assure you it will be delivered today etc etc.

A shotgun may be closer than you'd think..


edit: Just told me the best they can do is re-schedule delivery for tomorrow...


----------



## SKBARON (Jul 27, 2018)

Is it possible he dropped it off at someone else in the neighborhood? I had this issue a couple of times with Amazon in London, for some reason they were dropping off my packages to a house that had the same number as mine but on a different street (close by to the street I lived on). Another time they just straight up lost a Thermaltake case but provided another one once I wrote them i had never received it.


----------



## Canon (Jul 27, 2018)

SKBARON said:


> Is it possible he dropped it off at someone else in the neighborhood? I had this issue a couple of times with Amazon in London, for some reason they were dropping off my packages to a house that had the same number as mine but on a different street (close by to the street I lived on). Another time they just straight up lost a Thermaltake case but provided another one once I wrote them i had never received it.



I can't see this being the case since it hasn't actually been marked as delivered. I'm confused because the driver initially arrived at the correct address, with the very much identifiable correct package, appeared to ackowledge he was at the correct address then left. He is now for some reason not delivering items due to be delivered today either.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 27, 2018)

Canon said:


> I can't see this being the case since it hasn't actually been marked as delivered. I'm confused because the driver initially arrived at the correct address, with the very much identifiable correct package, appeared to ackowledge he was at the correct address then left. He is now for some reason not delivering items due to be delivered today either.



Being an Irishman, are you sure you arent subscribed to or involved with any potentially damaging political parties or activist groups that could possibly rocket you to the top of any international wanted list which could in turn possibly interfere with your deliveries? *takes a deep breath*


----------



## Canon (Jul 27, 2018)

Now that would be telling...

I can however say I'm one of the few reasonably politicaly inoffensive people on this island.

Apologies for the double post but must share, in a case of absolute hilarity Amazon have now refunded my item stating that it was "lost in transit". On top of the original £19.99 item cost I now have £75 to spend in Amazon credit providing the item is sold and fulfilled by Amazon. 

I suppose that's a win.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 28, 2018)

Out of these monitors which would you buy?? 
https://www.box.co.uk/AG322QCX-AOC-AGON-AG322QCX-31.5-QHD-MVA144Hz-Fre_2153549.html

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/msi-...rved-widescreen-gaming-monitor-mo-008-ms.html


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 28, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Out of these monitors which would you buy??
> https://www.box.co.uk/AG322QCX-AOC-AGON-AG322QCX-31.5-QHD-MVA144Hz-Fre_2153549.html
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/msi-...rved-widescreen-gaming-monitor-mo-008-ms.html



Neither. Just get new tyres so you can drift


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 28, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Neither. Just get new tyres so you can drift


Can't drift with fwd, now serious response which one bruv.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 28, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Can't drift with fwd, now serious response which one bruv.




MSI. -- unless 'nei ho gun see'  and need a wider monitor.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 29, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> MSI. -- unless 'nei ho gun see'  and need a wider monitor.


How did you know...appreciate the quick response dai lo.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 9, 2018)

Things you read on the news..had to be the stereotypical "americans" lol
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-45119326


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 9, 2018)

They should of asked her if she'd could run a furlong


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 9, 2018)

Found a AMD Ryzen 2200g CPU with Wraith Cooler locally 1 month old £65
If anyone is Interested hit me up with a PM  and i'll tell you where it is


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 10, 2018)

This is the UK weather i'm most familiar with and nice change..rain...under 20C temp.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 10, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> This is the UK weather i'm most familiar with and nice change..rain...under 20C temp.



Its gonna be wet, wet, wet


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 10, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its gonna be wet, wet, wet


The news can shut up about any water shortage or hose pipe bans.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2018)

I've been toying with the idea of putting in an Intel optane cache drive for shits and giggles


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 15, 2018)

Saw this thread posted on Overclockers..didn't think such thing could exist of stupidity.
http://www.guacamoley.com/lol/2018/08/14/1daHzq/vacation-spain-ruined-spanish-people


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 15, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Saw this thread posted on Overclockers..didn't think such thing could exist of stupidity.
> http://www.guacamoley.com/lol/2018/08/14/1daHzq/vacation-spain-ruined-spanish-people


She should be entitled to a refund, as Thomas Cook failed to accommodate her initial requests, and caused her suffering.
As for Spanish at the resort, isn't Benidorm known as a British holiday destination?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 15, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Saw this thread posted on Overclockers..didn't think such thing could exist of stupidity.
> http://www.guacamoley.com/lol/2018/08/14/1daHzq/vacation-spain-ruined-spanish-people


Fake news, there are no Spanish people in Benidorm


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 15, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> She should be entitled to a refund, as Thomas Cook failed to accommodate her initial requests, and caused her suffering.
> As for Spanish at the resort, isn't Benidorm known as a British holiday destination?


Sure she is probably entitled to Thomas cook on cocking up on their trip etc, as for the resort itself even if it a british resort it is in a foreign country which you should still expect there will be things that is native and even native people roaming about or even working there aswell.
The "comments" last made is what made me laugh if it's legit.
As for it being fake...well wouldn't surprise me being newspaper article are full of crap but I thought its quite dumb if her last comment is legit.


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi guys, I hope all is going well??


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 15, 2018)

fine here weather is overcast and muggy just over 70f

May be in the market for a cheap I5/I7/Xeon socket 1155 Ivybridge for a build for family member


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 15, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> fine here weather is overcast and muggy just over 70f
> 
> May be in the market for a cheap I5/I7/Xeon socket 1155 Ivybridge for a build for family member


Not sure if it's any help but I have a MSI Guard-pro Z97 1150 socket you can have for fee of postage if you're interested?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 15, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> fine here weather is overcast and muggy just over 70f
> 
> May be in the market for a cheap I5/I7/Xeon socket 1155 Ivybridge for a build for family member





kurosagi01 said:


> Not sure if it's any help but I have a MSI Guard-pro Z97 1150 socket you can have for fee of postage if you're interested?



I have a i3 4130 for this board that you can have for a beer that works with this board. (as i did buy the quad core CPU that was originally married with this board)


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 15, 2018)

expect a PM tomorow and thanks lads


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> fine here weather is overcast and muggy just over 70f



It's been looking rather dull whilst at work today, not sure of the temps, but it doesn't feel too hot or muggy at the moment..  Here's hoping for a good storm so it will clear the air a bit


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm late but happy birthday to our lord and savior @RCoon who should of turned 20-something (27 or 28??) yesterday

I hope you got a load of pressies. Got drunk and ended up on a random ferry to France.

May the many Gods bestow their greatest blessings upon you and smile upon your future, bringing you great fortune.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 20, 2018)

Had 10 days off before and after my birthday so no TPU for me for a while  had a rather eventful birthday, including on present from Amazon wherein the box they sent was empty  Hit the uneventful age of 26 so cheaper car insurance is still a ways off at least. Did at least get a Forge Motorsport dump valve and a large amount of time to sit and play games for 12 hours straight.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 20, 2018)

RCoon said:


> Did at least get a Forge Motorsport dump valve


I've just ordered a GFB mach 2 recirculation valve for the MPS after seeing a 15% off everything on ebay last friday.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 21, 2018)

I did some minor QoL changes on my setup.

Ripped out the old ebay LED strips that were starting to turn yellow and installed some CoolerMaster Magnetic LED Strips.
Replaced the rear 140mm and the bottom 120mm with Corsair ML Pros (ones without LEDS)

reconfigged fan profiles and everything seems groovey.


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi!
Anyone want a `naked wine` store coupon over -60£ on an order of 12 bottles with total value on 100£. PM me if you like the pics. works only in the UK and i live in finland.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 28, 2018)

Never really seen anyone buy wines in bulk these days.

It's official we are back to UK weather now.


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 28, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Never really seen anyone buy wines in bulk these days.
> 
> It's official we are back to UK weather now.



Did you have a heat wave like never before? in finland it was so hot here were i live near the polar circle that i thought i will go crazy. 34C on some days. normal was like 30C for 3  weeks in Oulu. My flat was like 34C all the time. like a freaking sauna.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 28, 2018)

Laurijan said:


> Did you have a heat wave like never before? in finland it was so hot here were i live near the polar circle that i thought i will go crazy. 34C on some days. normal was like 30C for 3  weeks in Oulu. My flat was like 34C all the time. like a freaking sauna.


From end of May to about middle of August, we practically had consistent temp of 20C-32C.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 28, 2018)

23c here on the S Coast atm. 
I had one of those


Laurijan said:


> a `naked wine` store coupon over -60£


you gotta use it within 30 Days
I don't knock Posh totty so no good for me  icon says it all


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 28, 2018)

Aparently we have another heatwave lined up for the end of September or something


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 29, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Aparently we have another heatwave lined up for the end of September or something


When it does i'll be the first to complain here.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> When it does i'll be the first to complain here.



but when its hot you can go pick up girls in your pussywagon. Thats something you cant do in the pouring rain.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 29, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but when its hot you can go pick up girls in your pussywagon. Thats something you cant do in the pouring rain.


No difference bruv.
On subject of cars..i've bought the halfords 200 piece tool set for Trade discount.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 31, 2018)

Booked in training down in Essex to become an approved provider of Full Dip, Plasti Dip and Elasti Dip work. Once I pass and buy my kit I'll be doing my own car as practice


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 31, 2018)

I got my car in next Tuesday for :
-front Stoptech  sportstop grooved disc
-front Stoptech sport pads 
- corksport rear engine mount
- hardrace driver side engine mount
- oil change
- spark plug change

My poor bank account..


----------



## RCoon (Sep 11, 2018)

Finally installed the silicone Forge pipes and dump kit.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 13, 2018)

RCoon said:


> Finally installed the silicone Forge pipes and dump kit.


Damn that is really compacted.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 13, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Damn that is really compacted.


Yup... Now ask where the spark plugs are


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 13, 2018)

RCoon said:


> Yup... Now ask where the spark plugs are


I can only guess its underneath like boxer engines?


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 16, 2018)

Anyone watching Battle of Britain Model Squadron   Channel 4 8pm to 9 pm Sundays
its Brilliant   and its IT involved 
Like Flying a model Spitfire with a first person view camera in the cockpit with you controlling the plane from the Ground 
You see the model pilots view via a VR headset


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 17, 2018)

Better watch out from Corsa drivers.
I had a woman in a corsa..yep corsa ironically pull out in front of me when she can clearly see i'm still going around the roundabout.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 17, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Better watch out from Corsa drivers.
> I had a woman in a corsa..yep corsa ironically pull out in front of me when she can clearly see i'm still going around the roundabout.



As a road cyclist, I find the standard of driving (at least in london) to be pretty poor. People develop bad habits and start driving like shit the moment they pass their test and no longer have an instructor sitting in the seat next to them marking them down for shitty driving. This doesnt reflect all drivers though

Im a firm believer that if you want to keep your driving license that you should retake your test every few years.... Even then people could still drive like shit though. but hopefully the retest would stop them from picking up bad habits.


If having retests is not an option then we really need the police to step up their game and start handing out more points and fines for bad driving and we all know thats not going to happen any time soon given the current state of the police force.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 17, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> As a road cyclist, I find the standard of driving (at least in london) to be pretty poor. People develop bad habits and start driving like shit the moment they pass their test and no longer have an instructor sitting in the seat next to them marking them down for shitty driving. This doesnt reflect all drivers though
> 
> Im a firm believer that if you want to keep your driving license that you should retake your test every few years.... Even then people could still drive like shit though. but hopefully the retest would stop them from picking up bad habits.
> 
> ...



The problem is if they did implement a regular re-test is that people would have developed their own driving style after passing their test. 
Kinda like how we was taught how to do something in school but you then eventually discover there is actually a better way of doing it in your own way and it's a lot easier to understand for yourself.
Not everyone likes the 10-2 steering position and doing the push-pull(dish wash) technique when turning the wheel either. Not doing any of these as a learner would be a instant fail so they can't exactly be lenient on experience drivers not wanting to do it. The 10-2 & push-pull is very old fashion and is not effective at all, granted some people do like driving 10-2 but the push-pull is way too old fashion and its not entirely safe&effective to do when going around really tight corners at all.
Checking your mirrors constantly& regularly to make it obvious to the examiner is just a box-ticking exercise when its not entirely necessary to constantly check it. Of course regular intervals is fine as I do check mine regularly to make sure a muppet is not driving up my arse or making sure i'm checking if there is a motorcyclist etc going filter pass me and I leave enough room to do so if its safe.
Now going by my statement, I would most definitely fail instantly because my driving technique isn't the "test" standard and not because of not driving "safely".
The test standard needs a major update, getting rid of some reverse manoeuvres and adding in a "follow" sat nav thing isn't exactly improving new drivers to today standard at all.

What really needs to happen is we as human beings need a slap in the face of reality check, a car is a piece of metal like a missile which can go bang in a split milliseconds from a mistake.
People need to remember safety comes first over priority of whatever we are doing (looking at the morons using their phones while driving) and be mindful we are human beings and not everyone attention span or reflexes are the same.
Then you have idiots driving the completely wrong way like on a roundabout? or going in a one way zone that is not your correct way? Well..no saving you there.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 18, 2018)

Having a dash cam installed in my car has made me a safer driver, or at least more aware 
Knowing it records my driving as well as that of other drivers makes me think how I affect others around me, so I am less likely to speed or do risky overtakes.
Having a camera mounted in the rear window as well has reduced the amount of idiots that tailgate too.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 18, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> Having a dash cam installed in my car has made me a safer driver, or at least more aware
> Knowing it records my driving as well as that of other drivers makes me think how I affect others around me, so I am less likely to speed or do risky overtakes.
> Having a camera mounted in the rear window as well has reduced the amount of idiots that tailgate too.


I have a dashcam in my front windscreen, still need figure out how to get one installed in rear...most likely going to need hardwire in.


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> Having a dash cam installed in my car has made me a safer driver, or at least more aware
> Knowing it records my driving as well as that of other drivers makes me think how I affect others around me, so I am less likely to speed or do risky overtakes.
> Having a camera mounted in the rear window as well has reduced the amount of idiots that tailgate too.



What model do you have installed @Caring1 ?   I've often wondered whether or not I should get one installed in my car..  It's rather surprising people fail to see a yellow car with lights on .....


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 18, 2018)

phill said:


> What model do you have installed @Caring1 ?   I've often wondered whether or not I should get one installed in my car..  It's rather surprising people fail to see a yellow car with lights on .....


Also known to science that people still can't see a giant lorry or van or bright car pulling out junction or going around a roundabout or in a lane to overtake.
I recommend a dashcam though, depending on your budget you can get like a 150+ or something dash cam that can power on when detect any "objects" near the car which can be handy in car parks.


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Also known to science that people still can't see a giant lorry or van or bright car pulling out junction or going around a roundabout or in a lane to overtake.
> I recommend a dashcam though, depending on your budget you can get like a 150+ or something dash cam that can power on when detect any "objects" near the car which can be handy in car parks.



Thanks for that   Is there a particular model or make that you might recommend?  Having my 6 year old daughter with me, I'm looking to make sure if I did need to ever do anything about an accident (and there's been a few times recently that have been close calls) I'd like to make sure I'm covered I think..


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 18, 2018)

phill said:


> What model do you have installed @Caring1 ?   I've often wondered whether or not I should get one installed in my car..  It's rather surprising people fail to see a yellow car with lights on .....


I ended up with a NAVI[8]R  Pro X, after having a couple of cheap ones that eventually died or failed in some way.
It's basically got everything you need, motion sensing when parked, GPS, street names and speed displayed on screen, G sensor and a lot more.
Although the speed alert was confusing me where _that_ sound came from when I edged over the limit, it is handy as it recognises road works and school zones too.
Edit: I just had a look online for it and that model has been discontinued, probably replaced by a better model as mine has been faultless.


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> I ended up with a NAVI[8]R  Pro X, after having a couple of cheap ones that eventually died or failed in some way.
> It's basically got everything you need, motion sensing when parked, GPS, street names and speed displayed on screen, G sensor and a lot more.
> Although the speed alert was confusing me where _that_ sound came from when I edged over the limit, it is handy as it recognises road works and school zones too.
> Edit: I just had a look online for it and that model has been discontinued, probably replaced by a better model as mine has been faultless.



Would you mind linking me to the replacement at all please?   Do you have two installed for front and rear cameras?


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 18, 2018)

phill said:


> Would you mind linking me to the replacement at all please?   Do you have two installed for front and rear cameras?


Seems my first search showed me the non X version as discontinued, so my cam is still available, https://www.laserco.com.au/dashcam/...eo-recorder-with-gps-tracking-and-map-display

My rear cam is a cheapo cam removed from the front screen, it acts more as a deterrent as the quality is dubious.


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2018)

I'll see if I can find it over in the UK   If not, I'll have to go find something similar 

I was wondering if you might have two of the same, front and rear seems like it could be the way to go with how some drivers behave...


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 18, 2018)

Ideally I would love to have two of the quality units, but cost is a factor at the moment.


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2018)

I completely understand


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2018)

I love this guy....

_"Hardly Used -Gaming Purposes Only "_

But he has 5 available... Yeeeaaaahhh, youre not fooling anyone buddy  those cards probaby done as much gaming as Ive done cocaine.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 1, 2018)

Finally finished my Full Dip and Plasti Dip training, got home and spent the weekend spraying my car:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2018)

how many grands did that paint job cost?


----------



## RCoon (Oct 1, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> how many grands did that paint job cost?



Technically free, as I did it myself. In terms of materials, about £350 plus what it cost me to do the training and buy the "good" spray gun and not the FD650 trash that most people buy.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2018)

RCoon said:


> Technically free, as I did it myself. In terms of materials, about £350 plus what it cost me to do the training and buy the "good" spray gun and not the FD650 trash that most people buy.



Ahhh proper job!

I bet youre going to be crying if it ever gets scratched.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 1, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ahhh proper job!
> 
> I bet youre going to be crying if it ever gets scratched.


I can just peel the paint off of the panel and repaint it myself, it's liquid vinyl paint!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 1, 2018)

Never been a fan of wraps for cars, see too many of them done now at shows and getting bored of seeing it now lol.
Going to TRAX at silverstone this Sunday with couple of peeps from my mates group, we actually somehow got put on tarmac for once as we have always been on grass lol.
Just hope the space isn't tiny though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Never been a fan of wraps for cars, see too many of them done now at shows and getting bored of seeing it now lol.
> Going to TRAX at silverstone this Sunday with couple of peeps from my mates group, we actually somehow got put on tarmac for once as we have always been on grass lol.
> Just hope the space isn't tiny though.



make some sexy go pro footage.


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I love this guy....
> 
> _"Hardly Used -Gaming Purposes Only "_
> 
> But he has 5 available... Yeeeaaaahhh, youre not fooling anyone buddy  those cards probaby done as much gaming as Ive done cocaine.



At least he's optimistic :lol:

I really need my car re-sprayed, it's got lacquer issues


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 1, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> make some sexy go pro footage.


I need get myself a go-pro still.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> I need get myself a go-pro still.



I can sort you out my brudda. for you, special price.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 1, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I can sort you out my brudda. for you, special price.


Will take you on that offer when I have some extra cash, reserving some money for MCM again end of this month.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2018)

@RCoon you might wanna re-think that paint job


----------



## RCoon (Oct 4, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @RCoon you might wanna re-think that paint job


It only lasts 6 months. After that it fades to a white-ish colour. Already looked into it. I still offer it as an option to customers but it's not great for long term paint jobs.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 4, 2018)

All show no poke lol, how much do you charge Rcoon out of curiosity?


----------



## RCoon (Oct 4, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> All show no poke lol, how much do you charge Rcoon out of curiosity?



Materials (depends on colour type, just matte, gloss finish, or something fancy like chameleon which is big bucks), plus 2 days labour. For the smallest car (fiat 500 type thing) prices start off at ~£365 for a matte job, ~£425 for a gloss job, but that's just for plain colours.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 4, 2018)

RCoon said:


> Materials (depends on colour type, just matte, gloss finish, or something fancy like chameleon which is big bucks), plus 2 days labour. For the smallest car (fiat 500 type thing) prices start off at ~£365 for a matte job, ~£425 for a gloss job, but that's just for plain colours.


Not bad price really for full plasti dip.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 4, 2018)

RCoon said:


> Materials (depends on colour type, just matte, gloss finish, or something fancy like chameleon which is big bucks), plus 2 days labour. For the smallest car (fiat 500 type thing) prices start off at ~£365 for a matte job, ~£425 for a gloss job, but that's just for plain colours.



so you've quit your IT job to become a car paint specialist?


----------



## RCoon (Oct 4, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> so you've quit your IT job to become a car paint specialist?



Working both jobs at the same time, IT Tech Mon-Fri, paint tech 6AM Saturday to about 9PM Sunday


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 4, 2018)

RCoon said:


> Working both jobs at the same time, IT Tech Mon-Fri, paint tech 6AM Saturday to about 9PM Sunday



are you deliberately trying to avoid going to see your gf and her kid? CUz it sounds like it.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 4, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> are you deliberately trying to avoid going to see your gf and her kid? CUz it sounds like it.


New girlfriend, no kid  But I see my current gf during the evenings in the week!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 4, 2018)

RCoon said:


> New girlfriend, no kid  But I see my current gf during the evenings in the week!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 9, 2018)

Would anyone here be interested in a msi 1070 gaming X? I'm looking to get rid of mine to make way for a 1080ti


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 9, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Would anyone here be interested in a msi 1070 gaming X? I'm looking to get rid of mine to make way for a 1080ti


Sort of price you looking at? See if any of my friends may be interested.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 9, 2018)

About £240 shipped. Price is the same as ebay but at least you know that the card has been well looked after and not used for mining


----------



## Norton (Oct 9, 2018)

Note this isn't a B/S/T thread so please go to PM with any price discussions/negotiations on hardware transactions


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 10, 2018)

Free tiny thumbnail size photo of me driving to the club stand at Trax.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 13, 2018)

Guess who has a 1080Ti


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 13, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Guess who has a 1080Ti


I know who Its "Ivor Biggun"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 13, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> I know who Its "Ivor Biggun"



Who dat?



FreedomEclipse said:


> Who dat?



I think you'll find that, that's @Tatty_One 's codename (him being an artillery man)

In hindsight I think i overpaid for this 1080ti...its the gigabyte 1080ti oc card with no backplate...

I bought an Asus 1080ti strix cooler... Hopefully it will work


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 16, 2018)

Can we get a translation for this @the54thvoid ??


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 17, 2018)

Superb  literature from ........................


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 17, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Superb literature


Said no one, ever.. LOL!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 17, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Superb  literature from ........................



Its actually from the scottish version of Harry Potter. ‘Harry Potter and The Philosopher's Stane’


----------



## lyra (Nov 1, 2018)

Anyone know a good place to get custom power supply cables in this country?


----------



## RCoon (Nov 1, 2018)

OCUK, but they're a tad overpriced:
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/cases-and-modding/modding/sleeved-cables/sleeved-modular-psu-cables


----------



## lyra (Nov 1, 2018)

Hell of a lot cheaper than cablemod.... I think ill just make my own though


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 8, 2018)

I spent a week watching an yamaha av receiver on ebay only to lose the final bid. I feel so gutted


----------



## RCoon (Nov 8, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I spent a week watching an yamaha av receiver on ebay only to lose the final bid. I feel so gutted


I get super worked up watching stuff on eBay, only to lose the bid and then find out that I can buy the damn thing for less than what the bid finished for. eBay is so strange sometimes.


----------



## lyra (Nov 8, 2018)

i bidded on a loooovely seiko 5 watch. i was winning up till about an hour before until i got saved as i dont have the money to be buying watches right now lol. but its fun to bid on things you know you wont win, it relieves the desire to buy crap online


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 8, 2018)

RCoon said:


> I get super worked up watching stuff on eBay, only to lose the bid and then find out that I can buy the damn thing for less than what the bid finished for. eBay is so strange sometimes.



Well it was starting to push a little beyond my budget at £265 so it was probably a good thing i lost the auction. doesnt make me feel less shitty about it


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 12, 2018)

lyra said:


> i bidded on a loooovely seiko 5 watch. i was winning up till about an hour before until i got saved as i dont have the money to be buying watches right now lol. but its fun to bid on things you know you wont win, it relieves the desire to buy crap online



Love watches but my baby (which I bought 6 years ago?) is my Oris.






EDIT: arghh, my OCD, I can't unsee that the bezel is not precisely at 12 o'clock... Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

Oh, yeah, heads up, when I get my new monitor, my current one will want a new UK home. Shipping costs will be pee-pee enticing.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 12, 2018)

the54thvoid said:


> Love watches but my baby (which I bought 6 years ago?) is my Oris.
> 
> View attachment 110406
> 
> ...



Reminds me of an OMEGA


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 12, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Reminds me of an OMEGA



It's very similar but Omegas are about double the price. In fairness, when I bought it, I was looking at a £350 Seiko (Quartz) or the rather more expensive Oris. The sales guy said, yes, the Seiko is nice but the Oris will last a lifetime (all mechanical). That had me sold. He said Oris watches are every bit as good as Omega, just without the brand name.

still, £1170.00 isn't cheap.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 12, 2018)

the54thvoid said:


> It's very similar but Omegas are about double the price. In fairness, when I bought it, I was looking at a £350 Seiko (Quartz) or the rather more expensive Oris. The sales guy said, yes, the Seiko is nice but the Oris will last a lifetime (all mechanical). That had me sold. He said Oris watches are every bit as good as Omega, just without the brand name.
> 
> still, £1170.00 isn't cheap.



Seiko has some nice watches.

I was looking at their 'Astron' range. but their 1k+ price tag aside  I already have something that looks like them so i'll probably settle for a Citizen for my next buy.. probably spend about £300-400.

Failing that, I'll probably save my pennies for the same watch that John Krasinski was wearing when he was filming Jack Ryan for Amazon

KHAKI FIELD AUTO CHRONO by a company called Hamilton






I dont know why it caught my eye but it just does.

Ive never been one to buy into this whole smartwatch fad when you have to charge it every few days to keep working.

The day I die i will be buried with an old mechanical watch that will keep ticking till its battery runs out so it becomes 'frozen in time'. That way if i should my body ever be exhumed or discovered centuries later they will know roughly what era i died and the date and time that is frozen on the display of the watch is there just so people can put their tin foil hats on and hatch out some crazy xfiles plot about my dead corpse.



*:EDIT::*

Im going to be doing some upgrades to a friends PC. He has some shoddy haswell i5 build from ebuyer. ive negotiated a small sum to sort out some QoL upgrades but im stuck on the idea of giving him a better CPU cooler or not.

I think his CPU is a Haswell Quad core (I think its a 4670k). ebuyer have paired it with a board (GA-Z87-HD3) thats is cheap and not made for overclocking at all and i have no intention of overclocking his CPU. With that in mind I can either cheap out and get him an Akasa K32 which supposedly cools up to 95watts of CPU (his chip is only 84w) or i can spend double and get him a Cooler Master Hyper 212.

Im leaning towards the Akasa because he has voiced a desire to have a new machine built at some point and the Hyper 212 wont be able to carry over to the next build as I googled Hyper 212 and Ryzen 2600 and general consensus says the Hyper 212 performs the same as the stock cooler on the Ryzen 2600.

I know the K32 is plenty good as my dad is also running a Haswell refresh CPU with the same cooler and it has never skipped a beat, though my dad isnt a gamer and his machine never gets loaded up to 100% unless hes watching a 1080p or 4k video (He runs with the built in Intel graphics)

--- Im not trying to be knob by deliberate cutting corners and lining my own pockets with his cash. £11-12 difference is honestly not worth it.

What should i do?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 14, 2018)

I've been wearing my Police(favourite accessory brand, my glasses are also Police) watch for good 5-6 years now which I got as a gift from my partner for anniversary.
Completely faultless, only needed to change battery 2-3 times and only just needed to replace one of the pins connecting the wrist strap  together.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 14, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> I've been wearing my Police(favourite accessory brand, my glasses are also Police) watch for good 5-6 years now which I got as a gift from my partner for anniversary.
> Completely faultless, only needed to change battery 2-3 times and only just needed to replace one of the pins connecting the wrist strap  together.



Ive never had to change my battery even once  scrub.

Well I ordered the Cooler Master 212 Evo...





Yeah...I think im going to send it back....


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 14, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive never had to change my battery even once  scrub.
> 
> Well I ordered the Cooler Master 212 Evo...
> 
> ...



I looked at the picture and thought about replying with a paint shop circle around that pipe. Then I read your last line.

That's fucked. Find the QC sticker and ask for their months wage (about $5).


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 15, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive never had to change my battery even once  scrub.


Does yours glow in the dark? Probably what makes mine drain so fast lol, I put it in draws when i'm home and not going out.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 15, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Does yours glow in the dark? Probably what makes mine drain so fast lol, I put it in draws when i'm home and not going out.



It doesn't have led lighting if that's what you mean. 

Its got the 'neo-glow' and or 'day-brite' bits on the hands and around the clock face that glow for hours even with just a bit of light to start it off


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 15, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> It doesn't have led lighting if that's what you mean.
> 
> Its got the 'neo-glow' and or 'day-brite' bits on the hands and around the clock face that glow for hours even with just a bit of light to start it off


Well without measuring each watch battery consumption its hard to tell why i've changed a lot more lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 15, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well without measuring each watch battery consumption its hard to tell why i've changed a lot more lol.




You need something with solar power or kinetic like a citizen or seiko


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 21, 2018)

Anyone in the house with a An AM4 Ryzen that they'd be willing to let me borrow so i can get this damn system updated and running?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 21, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Anyone in the house with a An AM4 Ryzen that they'd be willing to let me borrow so i can get this damn system updated and running?


I have but its in my main system bruv sorry.
Anyone else been going through the sales for junk?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 21, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> I have but its in my main system bruv sorry.
> Anyone else been going through the sales for junk?



Ugh.... Can you spare it just for a few days??  I'll never chat shit about your car again i swear

And yes... So far ive bought an 8TB WD external and a Samsung 970 NvMe SSD... thats all.... I only really follow Amazon for black friday sales. I dont really care much for other retailers.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 21, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ugh.... Can you spare it just for a few days??  I'll never chat shit about your car again i swear
> 
> And yes... So far ive bought an 8TB WD external and a Samsung 970 NvMe SSD... thats all.... I only really follow Amazon for black friday sales. I dont really care much for other retailers.



I use my PC everyday so can't sorry bruv.  You'll still chat sh*t about my car anyway lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 21, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> I use my PC everyday so can't sorry bruv.  You'll still chat sh*t about my car anyway lol.



Dont you guys have phones??.

Ive contacted AMD about getting a 'boot kit' or a 'loan kit' to boot boards that dont support the new Ryzens but they insist that i contact gigabyte and send the board out to them so they can update the bios for me before stepping in and helping.

And im like... 






If i didnt need your help, i wouldnt of wasted time contacting you and telling you that i needed your help.

So the issue is that either i send all my AMD shit back to amazon for a refund and buy an intel rig or i borrow or steal an cheap A6 to boot the motherboard so i can update the bios. I draw the line at buying one because thats money that i cant get back.

In all honestly, AMD should be more keen to help me --- even going as far as ordering me food from JustEAT or UberEats because I decided to break the mold and get the more marketshare by buying an AMD setup.


Any intel system would of been real straightforward to get working. but I have to deal with this shit and paying £15 -- Because its now the christmas period and to send the board out to europe now means i'll probably get it back in 2 weeks. not to mention the cost of postage.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 21, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Dont you guys have phones??.
> 
> Ive contacted AMD about getting a 'boot kit' or a 'loan kit' to boot boards that dont support the new Ryzens but they insist that i contact gigabyte and send the board out to them so they can update the bios for me before stepping in and helping.
> 
> ...



So the problem is the motherboard won't detect the Ryzen chip?
Kinda annoying that not all AM4 boards support all ryzen chips out of the gate.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 21, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> So the problem is the motherboard won't detect the Ryzen chip?
> Kinda annoying that not all AM4 boards support all ryzen chips out of the gate.



Yeah. I had the same issue with the B450 board that came before it i think.

Nothing starts up. Like the it wont even power on no matter what i do and i dont have a spare AMD CPU to test it with.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 21, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah. I had the same issue with the B450 board that came before it i think.
> 
> Nothing starts up. Like the it wont even power on no matter what i do and i dont have a spare AMD CPU to test it with.


Well depending how patient you are, I may be able to send you my chip on Saturday, i'm not home until Friday night.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 21, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well depending how patient you are, I may be able to send you my chip on Saturday, i'm not home until Friday night.



Thanks. Ive sent all my pictures and invoices to AMD so im just waiting to hear back from them. If they are hellbent that i send my board to gigabyte then i'll give you a shout.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 25, 2018)

Seeing as i'm going to be without my desktop for few days, decided order new set of case fans to replace the fractal design fans.
Decided to do:
2 Corsair SP140 with red LED for front intake 1440rpm
1 Corsair AF140 with blue LED mount in bottom to blow cool air at the Vega 64 to try reduce the temp 1200rpm
1 Silly Noctua "industrial" 2000rpm fan for exhaust
The ones in case atm only runs at 1000rpm.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 25, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Seeing as i'm going to be without my desktop for few days, decided order new set of case fans to replace the fractal design fans.
> Decided to do:
> 2 Corsair SP140 with red LED for front intake 1440rpm
> 1 Corsair AF140 with blue LED mount in bottom to blow cool air at the Vega 64 to try reduce the temp 1200rpm
> ...



id much prefer Corsair MLs than their SPs or AF fans. though ML fans with the LEDs do come at a premium. I saved myself some cash by looking on ebay for preowned ML fans and bought 2 or 3 all boxed and brand new at less than half the RRP... the guy had bought it for his sons build but they  his boy turned around and said he wanted something with LEDs so they had to go.

Im not a huge fan of the whole LED craze. My case does have lighting.

I have two Cooler Master Universal LED strips in white which throw a nice bit of light to 'accent' my case. My corsair rams have white LEDs, and my SB-Z soundcard has a red LED which i cant change (for now)

Even the LED part of my motherboard isnt anything flashy










I just have the LEDs change color depending on how hot the CPU is. so green = low temps. yellow = medium temps. Red = nuclear meltdown.


The LEDS on my ram flick through different flash modes but most of the time they are doing some 'breathing' affect and they arent too bright which doesnt make the super annoying when i gaze through my windowed side panel.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 25, 2018)

I decided to strip out my LED strips to reduce cables and decided to just stick with LED from fans, i'm not biggest fan of LED fans either but do like some LED to keep with the theme i'm going for.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 11, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> I decided to strip out my LED strips to reduce cables and decided to just stick with LED from fans, i'm not biggest fan of LED fans either but do like some LED to keep with the theme i'm going for.



you need some Cooler Master Universal LED strips - Available in RGB or Red, Green, Blue and White - I have a pair of the white ones alongside my two front white LED fans.


::EDIT::

Oh, i see ive already mentioned this in the post above


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 12, 2018)

Brexit is looking very promising folks


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 12, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Brexit is looking very promising folks



Do you have an HK I.D?


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Dec 12, 2018)

Oooooh I just realised there is a UK clubhouse! Can I join please?

_*sips tea and straightens monocle*_


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 12, 2018)

Sure just keep posting


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 12, 2018)

Anyone any idea if CapsLockStuck is OK?  He has not been around for some time and seeing as he was an absolute post whore I just find it a bit strange, although he is Welsh so I appreciate that's the norm.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 12, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Do you have an HK I.D?


Nope, only the burgundy red british passport.
I have no idea either, his last activity was back in June according to his profile.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 12, 2018)

I will txt and check last i heard he was well into his horticulture
and Karaoke


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 12, 2018)

Tatty_One said:


> Anyone any idea if CapsLockStuck is OK?  He has not been around for some time and seeing as he was an absolute post whore I just find it a bit strange, although he is Welsh so I appreciate that's the norm.



Last i heard, wasnt he lookin after his mam? or was that someone else??



kurosagi01 said:


> Nope, only the burgundy red british passport.



damn. we'll youre f**ked m8. If the UK ends up flopping out of the EU and becoming a 3rd world country then at least I can leave UK and go live and work in HK as i have citizenship there.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 12, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> then at least I can leave UK and go live and work in HK as i have citizenship there.


they are waiting for you with your National Service papers  signed and sealed just waiting to China post you


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 12, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> they are waiting for you with your National Service papers  signed and sealed just waiting to China post you



No such thing. They have a big enough army already plus they would probably torture me as a spy rather than have me in their army. (as i was born and raised in the UK)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 12, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> damn. we'll youre f**ked m8. If the UK ends up flopping out of the EU and becoming a 3rd world country then at least I can leave UK and go live and work in HK as i have citizenship there.


Don't think I can cope living in a flat, can't really drive cars and polluting air to justify working in HK haha.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 12, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Don't think I can cope living in a flat, can't really drive cars and polluting air to justify working in HK haha.



then you LEARN. I have seen so many turned japanese cars going around the streets in HK and there are parts near Yuen Long towards the villages where there are small warehouses that do nothing but tune and sell car related stuff. They do seem to love their Mustangs and dodge chargers though. 

you dont need to live in a flat. there are places where you can live in a bungalow or a regular house but those places cost a lot of money, especially the modern ones.. not the same village ones that your grandad used to live in with no aircon and walls with moisture damage due to age and heavy rains.

The issue about owning a car is parking. There is a limited amount of space for parking and not everyone is considerate with how they park or the way they park....
My uncle found a big dent in his car in the local carpark. There was no CCTV so he couldnt find whodunnit.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 12, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> then you LEARN. I have seen so many turned japanese cars going around the streets in HK and there are parts near Yuen Long towards the villages where there are small warehouses that do nothing but tune and sell car related stuff. They do seem to love their Mustangs and dodge chargers though.
> 
> you dont need to live in a flat. there are places where you can live in a bungalow or a regular house but those places cost a lot of money, especially the modern ones.. not the same village ones that your grandad used to live in with no aircon and walls with moisture damage due to age and heavy rains.
> 
> ...



Oh I know modified car scene is big in HK but I just don't fancy driving it around such a busy city and parking is probably equal or worse than France like you said.
More likely i'd be living in flats if I was to move to HK.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 12, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Last i heard, wasnt he lookin after his mam? or was that someone else??



His Mum passed a few years ago   but his father Remarried
his step mum did have health issues ( Dad and wife in Spain as far as i know).
Not heard back yet from caps


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 12, 2018)

Tatty_One said:


> Anyone any idea if CapsLockStuck is OK?  He has not been around for some time and seeing as he was an absolute post whore I just find it a bit strange, although he is Welsh so I appreciate that's the norm.


I think I saw a post from him ,but with a slightly different name on the rog forum a few days ago 

Cantfindthecapslock AFAIK


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 12, 2018)

We are gonna need to get @Tatty_One to speak to his contacts in the Mossad and get them to send out a hit squad search party  to find him. Maybe start checking out the FBI, CIA, NCIS, NSA & Interpol databases to see if he's a wanted man and if he's left any breadcrumb trails to his whereabouts 

Maybe call up Liam Neeson and see if he'd be interested in creating the plot of the next TAKEN movie.


----------



## phill (Dec 12, 2018)

I hope all is ok with @CAPSLOCKSTUCK


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 13, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> We are gonna need to get @Tatty_One to speak to his contacts in the Mossad and get them to send out a hit squad search party  to find him. Maybe start checking out the FBI, CIA, NCIS, NSA & Interpol databases to see if he's a wanted man and if he's left any breadcrumb trails to his whereabouts
> 
> Maybe call up Liam Neeson and see if he'd be interested in creating the plot of the next TAKEN movie.


My youngest daughter should be able to sort all that no problem


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 13, 2018)

Tatty_One said:


> My youngest daughter should be able to sort all that no problem



you have trained her well


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 20, 2018)

Probably daft question but does anyone know a good and legit mental health charity group to donate?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 20, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Probably daft question but does anyone know a good and legit mental health charity group to donate?


www.mind.org.uk


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm British and live in Argentina. Does that count?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 20, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm British and live in Argentina. Does that count?



Whats the magic password?


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 20, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Whats the magic password?



The Falklands are belong to us.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 20, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Whats the magic password?


Gollum?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 20, 2018)

the54thvoid said:


> The Falklands are belong to us.





Splinterdog said:


> Gollum?




I thought the password was 'Leicester Square' but i guess those work too


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 20, 2018)

the54thvoid said:


> The Falklands are belong to us.


Quite so, and down here they're referred to as, Malvinas. A topic I steer well clear of with the locals. It's just too damn partisan and passionate.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 20, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Probably daft question but does anyone know a good and legit mental health charity group to donate?


https://www.thecalmzone.net/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 20, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> Quite so, and down here they're referred to as, Malvinas. A topic I steer well clear of with the locals. It's just too damn partisan and passionate.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 21, 2018)

@RCoon 

Well i never saw this coming...


----------



## RCoon (Dec 22, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @RCoon
> 
> Well i never saw this coming...


Is that the same couple of dudes that did Pumped Up Kicks?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 22, 2018)

RCoon said:


> Is that the same couple of dudes that did Pumped Up Kicks?



yes it is. I think its quite awesome  Obviously i will never see shit like this going down in voids and stuff.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 26, 2018)

UPDATE on @CAPSLOCKSTSTUCK. He is alive and well been offline for a while now reconnect his beloved friend and companion dog passed recently.
He asked me to. Pass on his BLESSING to you membership. And good luck in the New year


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 1, 2019)

Any one know anything about Rare Coins

Got given a Charles Dickens Anniversary £2 Coin in Change ( 2012)
Notices some of the milling ( on Silver ) is missing?
The Ring of Dots is missing at the bottom of the queens head.
Ebay says the Really rare ones have this and the writing around circumference. is upside down ( mine is not).


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 1, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> Any one know anything about Rare Coins
> 
> Got given a Charles Dickens Anniversary £2 Coin in Change ( 2012)
> Notices some of the milling ( on Silver ) is missing?
> ...


I'll give you 2 quid for it   15 - 75 error coins on e bay.

https://coinhunter.co.uk/2-pound/charles-dickens/coin.asp


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 1, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> I'll give you 2 quid for it



wot in 9 bob notes 

its worth between £10 min  and maybe up to £1000 if i can find right MUG Buyer on Ebay

one simimler is up for £7grand





Missing Milling below queens head


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 9, 2019)

Never experienced wrong items been sent to me before, ordered 2 things and somehow only received 1 item which is completely wrong item, the paperwork even shows my 2 item lol.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 9, 2019)

"Kick off at them"
Ask for a prepaid return label to be Sent with the original Item (and suggest some type of Compensation)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 9, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> "Kick off at them"
> Ask for a prepaid return label to be Sent with the original Item (and suggest some type of Compensation)


Already sent them email and their return form kinda sucks which I didn't expect as it is an official Playstation merchandise website from Sony that i've ordered from.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 10, 2019)

Yo. Any of you got any DDR2 SO-Dimms floating around somewhere? I need at least 4GB matched set or a 2GB Crucial stick (667Mhz)


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 10, 2019)

IN2V2GNWNEX x 2 2g/b DDR2 667 need to test them


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 10, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> IN2V2GNWNEX x 2 2g/b DDR2 667 need to test them



Lovely. Let me know how you get on


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 10, 2019)

Had to call them earlier/today. Investigated and then decide to send out another batch which I'm hoping I'll receive them tomorrow. They are emailing me  a return label which I haven't got yet.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 11, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Lovely. Let me know how you get on








PM incoming


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 14, 2019)

Well I got my original items i've ordered,I also get to keep the dragonball mug which they accidentally sent to me the first round.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 14, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well I got my original items i've ordered,I also get to keep the dragonball mug which they accidentally sent to me the first round.



Good result. At least you didn't get mugged


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 14, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well I got my original items i've ordered,I also get to keep the dragonball mug which they accidentally sent to me the first round.


Honesty has its perks beside making you feel good
(Rumour has it they could not give away those mugs )


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 16, 2019)

Yo. Anyone got any msata drives they don't want? I'm good with 90-128gb capacities. Not looking to pay a huge sum and don't mind if they are a little old slow and beaten up so long as they still have a good few years of left on the clock


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 16, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yo. Anyone got any msata drives they don't want? I'm good with 90-128gb capacities. Not looking to pay a huge sum and don't mind if they are a little old slow and beaten up so long as they still have a good few years of left on the clock


I may have some 2.5 sata drives or I do have a m.2 SSD 128gb that I haven't installed as I cba to install it if you want it.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 16, 2019)

Gotta use the B/S/T section for that kinda stuff. Rules are rules.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 17, 2019)

Done anymore mods to the smart mobile @RCoon ? I've got a custom tune on the MPS now..making 17.5-18.5psi(15psi stock) peak boost now.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 17, 2019)

Mostly little jobs. Already replaced ball joints and disks and pads for performance ones on the front, in the process of renewing the whole rear section, although I already did the rear shocks, so just the front shocks left to do. Then after that I'm gonna replace the fuel injectors and inlet manifold for Brabus ones from a breaker I'm friends with, and I need to replace the thermostat and air conditioning compressor bearing and then refit a new belt to it since the bearing started squeaking. After that I'll be looking at full polyurethane bush overhaul starting with the anti-roll bar and steering rack. Also looking at doing a steering wheel mod, replacing the standard 452 wheel with the smaller and slightly more modern 451 wheel, however the flappy paddle ones go for £300 second hand so that might have to wait a bit.

My peak boost is already at 1.4 BAR (20 ish PSI?) so I don't dare push it anymore on this tiny teacup turbo  I've already had the backend swing out twice after exiting a roundabout at speed within the last 2 months so I might look at replacing the pretty 17 inch Brabus wheels an LP tyres for some 16 inch Team Genius blocks and some more sensible grippy tyres.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 17, 2019)

RCoon said:


> Mostly little jobs. Already replaced ball joints and disks and pads for performance ones on the front, in the process of renewing the whole rear section, although I already did the rear shocks, so just the front shocks left to do. Then after that I'm gonna replace the fuel injectors and inlet manifold for Brabus ones from a breaker I'm friends with, and I need to replace the thermostat and air conditioning compressor bearing and then refit a new belt to it since the bearing started squeaking. After that I'll be looking at full polyurethane bush overhaul starting with the anti-roll bar and steering rack. Also looking at doing a steering wheel mod, replacing the standard 452 wheel with the smaller and slightly more modern 451 wheel, however the flappy paddle ones go for £300 second hand so that might have to wait a bit.
> 
> My peak boost is already at 1.4 BAR (20 ish PSI?) so I don't dare push it anymore on this tiny teacup turbo  I've already had the backend swing out twice after exiting a roundabout at speed within the last 2 months so I might look at replacing the pretty 17 inch Brabus wheels an LP tyres for some 16 inch Team Genius blocks and some more sensible grippy tyres.


Lot of niggles then to do..i'm in process of saving for a new clutch& single flywheel again for the MPS as its done 87k now and its probably hasn't been replaced since factory. The guy did say I have a slight leak so yeah...not what I would like to spend money on so soon again after paying almost 2k on the 208 GTI clutch&flywheel but the  part and labour on the MPS is cheaper in that department which is a plus.
Still debating on getting the transmission mount replaced for stiffer mount as the rear engine and driver side been replaced already, custom backbox will be done some point this year and I may finally buy myself a personalised plate aswell..


----------



## RCoon (Jan 17, 2019)

I've had a few months when I've wanted to do something to the car only to have something fail on me and have to put the fun stuff on a back burner. Last time was a full replacement of the track rods, inner, and outer ends and joints because the last person to do the tracking bent the rod and mashed the end! Prior to that I had an engine mount fail on me. Problem with Smart parts is they're Mercedes and thus cost a ludicrous amount of money for no reason whatsoever. I try to do most jobs myself but the odd complex job I pay to get done, and qualified people who can actually work on Smarts also cost a fortune in labour. Mazda's on the other hand are far more reasonably priced in terms of parts. I have frequently looks at Mazdas in the past and toyed with the idea of an older RX8.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 17, 2019)

RCoon said:


> I've had a few months when I've wanted to do something to the car only to have something fail on me and have to put the fun stuff on a back burner. Last time was a full replacement of the track rods, inner, and outer ends and joints because the last person to do the tracking bent the rod and mashed the end! Prior to that I had an engine mount fail on me. Problem with Smart parts is they're Mercedes and thus cost a ludicrous amount of money for no reason whatsoever. I try to do most jobs myself but the odd complex job I pay to get done, and qualified people who can actually work on Smarts also cost a fortune in labour. Mazda's on the other hand are far more reasonably priced in terms of parts. I have frequently looks at Mazdas in the past and toyed with the idea of an older RX8.


Some parts are cheap and some aren't depending what it is, a full engine rebuild for my car is about 3k lol and if buying a RX8..take it straight to rotaryrevs or something and get the rotary rebuilt.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 17, 2019)

Full engine rebuild is a last resort though, unless the car has done 120k+ miles on a petrol it seems a waste to do it. I've seen guys run roadsters past 140K miles on the original engine. Fortunately the engine is so small they're only about £1400 to do a full engine rebuild with an "oh s*** it's buggered" kit. The RX8 was just an idea back before I got this little roller skate, my next project is either a Jaguar XK8 or a Lotus Elise 111S. Just started a new job as an engineer and a tonne of the work involves welding training so I should be well equipped


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 17, 2019)

RCoon said:


> Full engine rebuild is a last resort though, unless the car has done 120k+ miles on a petrol it seems a waste to do it. I've seen guys run roadsters past 140K miles on the original engine. Fortunately the engine is so small they're only about £1400 to do a full engine rebuild with an "oh s*** it's buggered" kit. The RX8 was just an idea back before I got this little roller skate, my next project is either a Jaguar XK8 or a Lotus Elise 111S. Just started a new job as an engineer and a tonne of the work involves welding training so I should be well equipped


That is cheap still for rebuild and a next car for me is looking to be when I finally move out my parents house and when the MPS dies. Good luck on your new job.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 17, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> That is cheap still for rebuild and a next car for me is looking to be when I finally move out my parents house and when the MPS dies. Good luck on your new job.


Ah so you're pockets are full of spare cash then! In fairness I'm going to have to get a car that can fit more than 1.5 people in it so I'm not sure my partner will allow an additional Elise on the drive...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 17, 2019)

RCoon said:


> Ah so you're pockets are full of spare cash then! In fairness I'm going to have to get a car that can fit more than 1.5 people in it so I'm not sure my partner will allow an additional Elise on the drive...


Not quite as I always find something that I want that I don't need lol, like oh there is a nice discount and xyz item and balancing outcomes on top of savings now..got grow up a bit and start put money away into savings now.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 29, 2019)

DPD depot mugging me off real good, i've pre-ordered the KH3 Collectors Edition from Square-Enix Store and it went to the Hinckley depot and somehow it got mixed up with Amazon containment as its been signed using Amazon warehouse signature...Now I can't track it and find where it's going and now going to be opened for investigation through dpd..Sent a passive aggressive email to square asking if they can send me replacement..otherwise i'll be wanting money back. Paid it for it last month aswell, very foul mood right now.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 30, 2019)

Well its Snowing here in Dorset (that's Rare) and its Settling


----------



## RCoon (Jan 30, 2019)

I need snow so work will close.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 30, 2019)

RCoon said:


> I need snow so work will close.


 or a T****P adminstration 
I do feel sorry for those poor souls
Maybe those workers could send a Peach to their Senator/congressman ( a hint by post or is that to Subtle )


----------



## phill (Jan 30, 2019)

Morning everyone   Hope everyone in the UK is doing alright


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 30, 2019)

No snow up here, did find my car all frozen though like the door handles.
Hopefully the snow hasn't disrupt any of the delivery service, I want my new PSU, wind deflectors for the car and I've ordered KH3 Deluxe edition for the GF as my gut feeling telling me DPD and Square enix going drag this investigation to the point i'll either get the replacement weeks after release or refund.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 30, 2019)

phill said:


> Morning everyone   Hope everyone in the UK is doing alright


send help im frozen in home, cant get to work before 12 so im not going, at this rate ill have to load up the car with sleeping bag food etc before I dare goto work.


----------



## phill (Jan 30, 2019)

It's not been so bad down here this morning, aside from the accident on the M5 as per usual that brings all the traffic around here to a standstill..  Only a light covering of snow this morning..  Hopefully it'll be a mass down pour over this weekend as I have my daughter   I'm not sure if we'll have enough to build a snowman but I will hope 

Have you got far to travel for work?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 30, 2019)

phill said:


> It's not been so bad down here this morning, aside from the accident on the M5 as per usual that brings all the traffic around here to a standstill..  Only a light covering of snow this morning..  Hopefully it'll be a mass down pour over this weekend as I have my daughter   I'm not sure if we'll have enough to build a snowman but I will hope
> 
> Have you got far to travel for work?


Not really 9 miles but looking at Google its an unpleasant trip today ,three smash-ups on route too.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 30, 2019)

So DPD major hiccup made my package ended up in Cornwall depot, it is now going to get redirected back to my nearest depot. fun times indeed with the weather aswell on top of it.


----------



## phill (Jan 30, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Not really 9 miles but looking at Google its an unpleasant trip today ,three smash-ups on route too.



It's only 3 miles to work if I go through town but it's sometimes quicker to go the 9 miles and a bit around town and back in...  There was an accident this morning, the town was like grid lock in places but further up it was clear as a bird..  Strange.. lol  
I hope you're journey will be straight forward and safe 



kurosagi01 said:


> So DPD major hiccup made my package ended up in Cornwall depot, it is now going to get redirected back to my nearest depot. fun times indeed with the weather aswell on top of it.



That's a bit of a change of direction for the parcel if you're in Northampton??.......  Wonder how they managed that!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 30, 2019)

phill said:


> That's a bit of a change of direction for the parcel if you're in Northampton??.......  Wonder how they managed that!!


A muppet in the depot signed it for amazon warehouse or something.


----------



## phill (Jan 30, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> A muppet in the depot signed it for amazon warehouse or something.



Always so very helpful!   I do wonder sometimes if they give jobs to people who just turns up...


----------



## phill (Jan 31, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Not really 9 miles but looking at Google its an unpleasant trip today ,three smash-ups on route too.



Did you make it into work yesterday at all @theoneandonlymrk ??


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 31, 2019)

phill said:


> Did you make it into work yesterday at all @theoneandonlymrk ??


No ,i nearly didn't go today either but being too cold isn't an excuse my boss would take.
He was fine with my impromptu holiday yesterday though since he Was one of those who tried to go work but hit a bus stop on route, see i was being wise, not lazy.


----------



## phill (Jan 31, 2019)

I'd have an interesting afternoon, it's coming down rather heavily at the moment so I hope it'll be clear for when I have to drive to pick up my daughter tomorrow evening and that my ex can get there as well otherwise it'll be another few weeks till I can actually get to see her..  Hopefully we can get snowed in on Saturday and Sunday and maybe for a long time after so my daughter can stay with me for a while lol   I like to live and dream 

How's the weather up there??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 31, 2019)

No snow yet down in London


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 31, 2019)

white on the deck
white coming down from the sky
its Ruddy cold out


----------



## phill (Jan 31, 2019)

It's snowing here quite strong at the moment, we'll see how long it lasts..  I think it's meant to be snowing until 8am here but we'll see how true that is...


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 31, 2019)

http://gf7261.myfoscam.org 

User  guest no password
have a look   should be working


----------



## phill (Jan 31, 2019)

Sadly not for me at the moment 
Here's a few pictures out the front door at mine for the moment....

















I think there was about 30 to 40 minutes between these pics, I'll grab some more a little later on..  Daughters diary to do and some music to put on!!


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 31, 2019)

From my web IPcam


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 31, 2019)

phill said:


> View attachment 115436
> 
> Sadly not for me at the moment
> Here's a few pictures out the front door at mine for the moment....
> ...


That's a nice cupra r Leon you got there Phil.


----------



## phill (Jan 31, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> That's a nice cupra r Leon you got there Phil.



Thank you mate   I've had it now 7 years   Bought it when my daughter Isabelle was due (just found the first petrol receipt I had filling it up... That's bad!!  21/01/2012 day I picked it up  )  Used to have a Golf GTI Mk5 that I gave to my ex as she was driving a rather poorly Clio so she had the Golf and I had the Cupra   It's the 225 bhp model, I think when I had it I had it on the rollers to see what it makes when I took it for a complete service when I had it 

Serving me well, just the lacquer that has been falling off for a few years..  Damn yellow lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 1, 2019)

Snow is coming down hard here.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 1, 2019)

phill said:


> Thank you mate   I've had it now 7 years   Bought it when my daughter Isabelle was due (just found the first petrol receipt I had filling it up... That's bad!!  21/01/2012 day I picked it up  )  Used to have a Golf GTI Mk5 that I gave to my ex as she was driving a rather poorly Clio so she had the Golf and I had the Cupra   It's the 225 bhp model, I think when I had it I had it on the rollers to see what it makes when I took it for a complete service when I had it
> 
> Serving me well, just the lacquer that has been falling off for a few years..  Damn yellow lol


I got a friend who recently purchased a highly modified one outputting 290bhp in yellow aswell, drinks fuel like its nothing so i've been told lol. There are barely any Mk5s Golf GTI and mk1 leons these days now. 
All either been scrapped or low mileage stored away or turned into track car and binned.
I got my MPS in for oil change next tuesday, still need get clutch&flywheel somepoint.
Very light snow up here and DPD Hinckley being c*cks once again not sending out my parcel yet, it went down to cornwall depot and now back in Hinckley.


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Snow is coming down hard here.



We had about 5 inches over night   Looked beautiful this morning until I had to make my way into work lol  Damn lol



kurosagi01 said:


> I got a friend who recently purchased a highly modified one outputting 290bhp in yellow aswell, drinks fuel like its nothing so i've been told lol. There are barely any Mk5s Golf GTI and mk1 leons these days now.
> All either been scrapped or low mileage stored away or turned into track car and binned.
> I got my MPS in for oil change next tuesday, still need get clutch&flywheel somepoint.
> Very light snow up here and DPD Hinckley being c*cks once again not sending out my parcel yet, it went down to cornwall depot and now back in Hinckley.



Mines standard bar a cat back exhaust for the moment, but mine seems to be rather good with fuel, on a run the trip reckons I can get up to 40mpg, I normally get about 3 to 4mpg different to what it tells me but otherwise it's been a lovely car   It's not what I really hope to end up with as I'd love something AWD, would make trips in the snow much nicer lol 

Those MPS's are rather quick from memory   Upgrades on the clutch and fly wheel or just replacements?  I'm still wondering if I should ever do anything to Seat...  It's having too much power through the front wheels thing that's a problem for me lol  One of the cars that the garage I take mine too, has a 600bhp model in there..  Still front wheel drive as well I think...  Surprise it actually moves off at all lol

Any ideas when the parcel is due??


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 1, 2019)

phill said:


> We had about 5 inches over night   Looked beautiful this morning until I had to make my way into work lol  Damn lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get about 26mpg with my commute and the MPS are quick on a roll as they are torque limited in 1st and 2nd gear but once you change to 3rd gear its a bullet. The clutch just needs a replacement soon,its now done 87k miles and probably hasn't been replaced since brand new.

I just went to the depot hoping I could just take it but its mixed with load of other parcels so its impossible for them to just give it to me on the spot..they said they will get it out tomorrow, we will see about that.
High powered FWD just like other cars..just feather it lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 1, 2019)

phill said:


> We had about 5 inches over night   Looked beautiful this morning until I had to make my way into work lol  Damn lol



We had a fair bit over night too but its all melted into sleet now and its currently sleeting as we speak.


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> I get about 26mpg with my commute and the MPS are quick on a roll as they are torque limited in 1st and 2nd gear but once you change to 3rd gear its a bullet. The clutch just needs a replacement soon,its now done 87k miles and probably hasn't been replaced since brand new.
> 
> I just went to the depot hoping I could just take it but its mixed with load of other parcels so its impossible for them to just give it to me on the spot..they said they will get it out tomorrow, we will see about that.
> High powered FWD just like other cars..just feather it lol.



That's not bad, I think they are stock about 265bhp or so?   I don't believe my clutch has been changed either, just crept over the 101k miles on a 55 reg, it's doing well  

Such a shame with the parcel, hopefully you'll have it tomorrow 



FreedomEclipse said:


> We had a fair bit over night too but its all melted into sleet now and its currently sleeting as we speak.



I hope it's melted here now, I've got a 160 mile trip to make hopefully later to pickup my little girl!!   How is it in London now?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 1, 2019)

phill said:


> I hope it's melted here now, I've got a 160 mile trip to make hopefully later to pickup my little girl!!   How is it in London now?



Road is generally wet, the sleet (from the sky) has turned into snow again but most of the sleet/snow on the ground has gone or melted away AFAIK


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 1, 2019)

just Started to snow again here on south Coast
Still got pleanty of snow on the ground for it to settle on
Roads are slushy.
@phill  pack a big thermos, blankets, and a Shovel.Hope you get to your girl and get her home

ps hope there's 6ft of Snow afterwards so you cannot take her back and so get more time with her


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 1, 2019)

Better bring a tent, some drinks and food while you're at it aswell. Start camping on the motorway.
The car is 260bhp standard, tune brought it up to 290bhp which doesn't sound a lot but these car are very sensitive to torque due to weak rods. They can do 350bhp comfortably i've heard but i'm happy with 290bhp as its usable power.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 4, 2019)

Well after 5 phone calls to DPD, rubbish help from Square-Enix EU customer service, a visit to the depot and additional  £23(7p per min just to ring DPD customer service) added to my phone bill the KH3 Collectors edition has finally been delivered today(04/02/19), almost a whole week of mishaps it finally arrived. Safe to say I won't be ordering anything from SE for awhile and I pray nothing I order from Scan/Overclockers or other UK vendors goes through Hinckley depot.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 4, 2019)

Anyone got a delid kit i could borrow?



kurosagi01 said:


> Well after 5 phone calls to DPD, rubbish help from Square-Enix EU customer service, a visit to the depot and additional  £23(7p per min just to ring DPD customer service) added to my phone bill the KH3 Collectors edition has finally been delivered today(04/02/19), almost a whole week of mishaps it finally arrived. Safe to say I won't be ordering anything from SE for awhile and I pray nothing I order from Scan/Overclockers or other UK vendors goes through Hinckley depot.



Thats a shame, I normally find DPD to be the better courier compared to a lot of the competition. Parcelforce and Yodel tend to be some of the worst ive encountered. Both of them will never turn up for a collection that has been booked well in advance then they will deliver to a house with the same number but wrong road about half a street or block away, leaving you to send a load of emails to their customer service while you wait and hope whoever got handed your parcel has the decency to deliver it to you because you have no idea where it is. sometimes the couriers wont make a delivery at all. you can track them on the map, and they'll be parked up around the street but they wont make the delivery.

I paid £400 on a custom set of wheels for my bike and the wheel builder had it delivered by parcelforce. It went missing for two weeks because the driver handed it to someone around the corner and this person just had it sitting there for two weeks till they checked the address and found out it wasnt theirs so dropped it off to me. They had totally opened the box of course... I mean a box that big? who wouldnt?? If it was some hi-fi equipment or a gaming console im sure they wouldnt of considered walking around and handing it to me.


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Road is generally wet, the sleet (from the sky) has turned into snow again but most of the sleet/snow on the ground has gone or melted away AFAIK



It wasn't so bad driving, even with the snow..  I just miss my AWD lol 



kurosagi01 said:


> Better bring a tent, some drinks and food while you're at it aswell. Start camping on the motorway.
> The car is 260bhp standard, tune brought it up to 290bhp which doesn't sound a lot but these car are very sensitive to torque due to weak rods. They can do 350bhp comfortably i've heard but i'm happy with 290bhp as its usable power.



From the yester year that seems to be Friday, the roads where fine.  Got up there and back without any issues, even had the ex waiting for me to pick Isabelle up..  Was indeed shocked!!   Always feel that 300bhp in a decent car is more than enough, anymore and I thought it was a bit to laggy or not really needed otherwise..  All depending/dependant on what and how you drive of course but...    Happy medium 



dorsetknob said:


> just Started to snow again here on south Coast
> Still got pleanty of snow on the ground for it to settle on
> Roads are slushy.
> @phill  pack a big thermos, blankets, and a Shovel.Hope you get to your girl and get her home
> ...



Oh that would have been lovely (not so sure about the tent on the motorway mind.... lol) but it was lovely seeing her again just wish we had more time together..  It just flies past when I do get to see her...  Sadly no snow since Friday really..  Bummer....


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 6, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Anyone got a delid kit i could borrow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DPD are generally good for me aswell, its just when it goes to Hinckley depot which is meant to be their largest depot in the country..everything seems to go a lot slower and mistakes are bound to happen which unfortunately i got the receiving end of it.

@phill 300bhp is definitely enough for a road car use..but the itch for more will always take over.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 6, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> @phill 300bhp is definitely enough for a road car use..but the itch for more will always take over.


it is for FWD Cars ( no matter what the manafacture's do Torque steer becomes a problem over 200BHP).
Want MORE than 200 BHP start looking at RWD or AWD


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 6, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> it is for FWD Cars ( no matter what the manafacture's do Torque steer becomes a problem over 200BHP).
> Want MORE than 200 BHP start looking at RWD or AWD


Oh I agree with that statement lol, next car will most likely be AWD for me and an auto maybe.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 14, 2019)

Anyone here use the now TV stick? I got one today and have to say its either faulty or the biggest pos I've had the displeasure of dealing with, firstly it wouldn't connect to my WiFi so I had to Google the error code it gave then enter the platform secret screen and disable network pings, then when it did connect it downloaded an update that took the best part of an hour, and then once I'd logged into my account the stick froze and refused to show anything apart from a message saying there was a problem and a close button that didn't work neither did the power button or anything else. I've a 4 year old Chinese android box that works better than this crap. /Rant.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 14, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Anyone here use the now TV stick? I got one today and have to say its either faulty or the biggest pos I've had the displeasure of dealing with, firstly it wouldn't connect to my WiFi so I had to Google the error code it gave then enter the platform secret screen and disable network pings, then when it did connect it downloaded an update that took the best part of an hour, and then once I'd logged into my account the stick froze and refused to show anything apart from a message saying there was a problem and a close button that didn't work neither did the power button or anything else. I've a 4 year old Chinese android box that works better than this crap. /Rant.



Probably overheated or something and can't handle all the process work in the USB stick form? Not sure how Amazon fire stick handles the processing worth myself but I know back when I was using a  wireless  usb stick it cut out from overheating issues.
Probably better off using that chinese android box and download the now tv app or something and use that instead?

Anyone read this article?: 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-47237051
As much as I am all for forgiveness, giving people chances for stupid mistakes and by no mean racist but she does not deserve to come back to the UK just to take benefit of the UK health service.
She chose to go there and has no remorse and shame for being part of the IS group.
No doubt she be let back in though.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 14, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Probably overheated or something and can't handle all the process work in the USB stick form? Not sure how Amazon fire stick handles the processing worth myself but I know back when I was using a  wireless  usb stick it cut out from overheating issues.
> Probably better off using that chinese android box and download the now tv app or something and use that instead?
> 
> Anyone read this article?:
> ...


Yea you could be right about overheating on the platform screen it did say the cpu was 85c though not having any form of cooling perhaps maybe a tiny heat sink /plate I thought that might be normal for these 

And yea i agree with you on the link, I don't think anyone who ran off to support isis should ever step for on these shores again, definitely a likely danger to the public if not now then in the future, beds made, should be lay in.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 14, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Yea you could be right about overheating on the platform screen it did say the cpu was 85c though not having any form of cooling perhaps maybe a tiny heat sink /plate I thought that might be normal for these
> 
> And yea i agree with you on the link, I don't think anyone who ran off to support isis should ever step for on these shores again, definitely a likely danger to the public if not now then in the future, beds made, should be lay in.


85C holy crap but be sucking in the hot air from the TV aswell haha, I agree if she won't be a threat but her upbringer may be a danger but hey..the UK going to let her back in because she is still a "british" citizen.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 19, 2019)

What colour do I spray my Brabus Monoblocks? Alloys are being refurbed and the original Mercedes Silver is boring. Car is electric blue.

Don't say black or silver. Booooooooring. Partner says white will look like a chav's car.

As a trade painter I have access to pretty much any colour ever.


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> @phill 300bhp is definitely enough for a road car use..but the itch for more will always take over.





dorsetknob said:


> it is for FWD Cars ( no matter what the manafacture's do Torque steer becomes a problem over 200BHP).
> Want MORE than 200 BHP start looking at RWD or AWD





kurosagi01 said:


> Oh I agree with that statement lol, next car will most likely be AWD for me and an auto maybe.



I will say that Rover 220 Turbo Coupe was an amazing car, it had a little more power than the Cupra and if I'm honest, it was probably faster as well..  Torque steer wasn't such an issue with it, it just gripped and went but the Mk5 GTI I had previously to the Cupra R, has the same faults as the Cupra, you just can't get the power down when it's slightly damp at all.  
For AWD, the Impreza I had was a beast, miss it..  

But since as the Cupra is having issues at the moment as in, it's not starting, I'm driving the girl friends car, a Zest 2 1.2 and oh dear lord it's killing me inside......  If I don't laugh, I'm going to cry...  But then again, I think I might cry anyways


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 20, 2019)

RCoon said:


> What colour do I spray my Brabus Monoblocks? Alloys are being refurbed and the original Mercedes Silver is boring. Car is electric blue.
> 
> Don't say black or silver. Booooooooring. Partner says white will look like a chav's car.
> 
> As a trade painter I have access to pretty much any colour ever.


www.random.org
3 times 0-255 for RGB and once 1-4 for plain/matt/metalic/perl


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 20, 2019)

RCoon said:


> What colour do I spray my Brabus Monoblocks? Alloys are being refurbed and the original Mercedes Silver is boring. Car is electric blue.
> 
> Don't say black or silver. Booooooooring. Partner says white will look like a chav's car.
> 
> As a trade painter I have access to pretty much any colour ever.


Blue on blue.
Well i'm getting bit stressed out with my silly Asus laptop, it won't power off completely, restart works then it takes like a minute before it respond and hibernation doesn't work correctly either.
Somewhere internally has messed up the middle cycle of the process and I don't understand how when I barely use the laptop, the bios is up to date, can't downgrade unless somebody knows how.
Not sure if I should try ubuntu or something and see if it do the same thing or not?

In other news the home office wants to strip that IS girl of her british citizenship, I feel bad for that lawyer that has to deal with this matter.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 20, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> I feel bad for that lawyer that has to deal with this matter.


He is a lawyer he gets paid irrespective of the result.

on a side note


kurosagi01 said:


> In other news the home office wants to strip that IS girl of her british citizenship


 She Married a Dutchman let her apply for Dutch Citizanshit Problem moved to the Dutch Courts


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 20, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> He is a lawyer he gets paid irrespective of the result.
> 
> on a side note She Married a Dutchman let her apply for Dutch Citizanshit Problem moved to the Dutch Courts


Very strong poker face for anyone that has to deal with flat-out criminals and other nasty people, I just can't do it myself lol.
That is true she could apply for dutch citizenship...whether the dutch would take her though lol.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 21, 2019)

I really fancy a new case and PSU but funds are tight at the minute, I have some stuff lying around I don't use any more that I could eBay, namely a Gamecube console with some saught after games (Mario sunshine party, Mario Kart double dash, a couple of resident evils) and a couple of controllers, I'm sure the bundle would raise the funds I need on eBay though I'm kinda in 2 minds whether or not to part with this as it could potentially be worth a lot more money in a few more years time as they are fetching decent money as it is for saught after games and bundles... advices?


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I really fancy a new case and PSU but funds are tight at the minute, I have some stuff lying around I don't use any more that I could eBay, namely a Gamecube console with some saught after games (Mario sunshine party, Mario Kart double dash, a couple of resident evils) and a couple of controllers, I'm sure the bundle would raise the funds I need on eBay though I'm kinda in 2 minds whether or not to part with this as it could potentially be worth a lot more money in a few more years time as they are fetching decent money as it is for saught after games and bundles... advices?



Never sell something to pay for something else if you can help it.  I think the most fitting phrase is, "Don't rob Peter, to pay Paul"

I've a few Gamecube consoles, some boxed others not, they are here till I'm dead basically lol  Kept for my daughter and other baby (when it arrives!!)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 22, 2019)

Any old game consoles and games are all collectors and should not be sold unless you're in dire need of cash to survive, I would not recommend selling them for new case and PSU.
I'm now looking at booking car in for a clutch&flywheel change sometime in march..oh the joy, I hate replacing these things as I had bad luck with my 208 GTI lol.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 22, 2019)

Hnnnnng buckled alloy was more painful than anticipated. £240 for full straighten, refurb, repaint, and had to replace the tyre on it as the deflation over time had shredded the tyre wall on the inside. Ended up getting both tyres done for posterity.

No new alloys for me...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 22, 2019)

RCoon said:


> Hnnnnng buckled alloy was more painful than anticipated. £240 for full straighten, refurb, repaint, and had to replace the tyre on it as the deflation over time had shredded the tyre wall on the inside. Ended up getting both tyres done for posterity.
> 
> No new alloys for me...


Probably would have been cheaper if you didn't need replace the tyres.


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2019)

What are your tyres like for buying @kurosagi01 ?  I think mine cost me about £90 to £100 a corner  @RCoon , what size tyres have you got mate?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 22, 2019)

phill said:


> What are your tyres like for buying @kurosagi01 ?  I think mine cost me about £90 to £100 a corner  @RCoon , what size tyres have you got mate?


I'm currently on Goodyear Eagle F1s, roughly £95 per corner with fitting but I had a colleague fitted mine for £20 so I paid £80 per corner and saved myself at least £40 in grand scheme.


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2019)

Any savings are good for the car    I was thankful the other day I just needed a replacement battery rather than anything more serious..  I was so glad to get out of my girl friends Zest 2 Pug....  I think I might have been dying inside a little...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 22, 2019)

phill said:


> Any savings are good for the car    I was thankful the other day I just needed a replacement battery rather than anything more serious..  I was so glad to get out of my girl friends Zest 2 Pug....  I think I might have been dying inside a little...


I'll get that feeling if I have to drive something slow, terrible steering and driver seat. I had pleasure of driving a Toyota Aygo and Yaris as courtesy car (wish it was the GRMN) back when I had to leave the GT86 with Toyota for day or two and then a Peugeot 108 or something in purple for week when the both fuel pump needed replacing in the 208 GTI.


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2019)

I find it's amazing what you get used to and if you've never had anything sporty, driving something like that is a very new and great experience I think   From my Honda Civic 1.4 I had as a second car, I've had a very varied car experience I think, even with the few cars I've actually owned.  I hope one day I can get something that's more what I'd like rather than what I can perhaps afford...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 22, 2019)

phill said:


> I find it's amazing what you get used to and if you've never had anything sporty, driving something like that is a very new and great experience I think   From my Honda Civic 1.4 I had as a second car, I've had a very varied car experience I think, even with the few cars I've actually owned.  I hope one day I can get something that's more what I'd like rather than what I can perhaps afford...


I don't think I can go back to driving anything with poor steering rack after experiencing the GT86, the Seat Leon FR diesel I had was way too artificial with the weight of turning the wheel to how direct the steering is corresponding to the wheels turning.
200bhp is a minimum for me aswell when it comes to power, can't go anything lower than that or i'll just cry..


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> I don't think I can go back to driving anything with poor steering rack after experiencing the GT86, the Seat Leon FR diesel I had was way too artificial with the weight of turning the wheel to how direct the steering is corresponding to the wheels turning.
> 200bhp is a minimum for me aswell when it comes to power, can't go anything lower than that or i'll just cry..



I know what you mean..  Whilst some call the Cupra a beast, for me it's a fairly average performer, but I'd love to give it a little more grunt and performance...  Kinda fancied a dump valve for it


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 22, 2019)

**innocently sips tea**

Does anyone want to be my friend? ^-^

I am kinda looking for friends irl. Cuz... I have none. :c


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 22, 2019)

phill said:


> I know what you mean..  Whilst some call the Cupra a beast, for me it's a fairly average performer, but I'd love to give it a little more grunt and performance...  Kinda fancied a dump valve for it



Its a quick car, they would be lot lighter than modern hot-hatches i'd say and just get it the dump valve lol.


ArbitraryAffection said:


> **innocently sips tea**
> 
> Does anyone want to be my friend? ^-^
> 
> I am kinda looking for friends irl. Cuz... I have none. :c


What part of the UK you're based?


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2019)

With the lacquer pealing off, I'd love to give it a complete over haul but it's a serious amount of money...    Dump valve I'd possibly get when or if I get it tuned   Thing is, re-circ or blow off valve?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 22, 2019)

phill said:


> With the lacquer pealing off, I'd love to give it a complete over haul but it's a serious amount of money...    Dump valve I'd possibly get when or if I get it tuned   Thing is, re-circ or blow off valve?


Depends what works best for the car, my car needs to be recirculation or it run like poo and eventually destroy the engine/turbo so i'm running a GFB recirculation valve.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 22, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> What part of the UK you're based?


seem to remember seeing Bucks as location (cannot swear to this)


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Depends what works best for the car, my car needs to be recirculation or it run like poo and eventually destroy the engine/turbo so i'm running a GFB recirculation valve.



I don't recall what I had on the Rover Coupe but the Impreza was a recirc as according to the purists, a blow of valve would loose you boost and would slow you down a bit...  Can't say I'd notice it on a Cupra R mind but... lol  
I'll have a think and see if I can find out through TSR Performance who'd do the setup and tune  



dorsetknob said:


> seem to remember seeing Bucks as location (cannot swear to this)



He's certainly a quiet one....


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 22, 2019)

phill said:


> He's certainly a quiet one...


Are you Sure 
I am under the impression that maybe you may have the wrong gender


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 22, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> What part of the UK you're based?


Aylesbury Buckinghamshire.. 

I am really into pc's and pc gaming and building rigs and all the technology and i am super lonely and i have been told i need to make new friends to see irl. But i also have really bad anxiety so i'm going to be literally terrified but maybe if i get to know someone it would help



dorsetknob said:


> Are you Sure
> I am under the impression that maybe you may have the wrong gender


lol i am a boy irl~ but yeah a bit girly so...


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2019)

Just chat away then @ArbitraryAffection   It's why we are all here anyways


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 23, 2019)

Nyaaaa~ why am I awake...


----------



## phill (Feb 23, 2019)

Evening   How's your day been??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 24, 2019)

When you car snobs are quite done...


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 25, 2019)

Hey so.. I was wondering anyone here want to add me on Discord so we can chat , maybe play games?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 26, 2019)

I don't use discord but i'm more than happy to jump on for few games, provided we have same games of course lol.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 26, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> I don't use discord but i'm more than happy to jump on for few games, provided we have same games of course lol.


Steam? :'3


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 26, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Steam? :'3


steam ID in my sig mate if you want add me,just make sure you specify who you are in the request haha.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 11, 2019)

How are they dangling guys


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 12, 2019)

Very moist over here, the company i'm working for is back in the british GT3 championship with Bentley and been kept busy now doing other software development that isn't mobile apps now which is nice change of pace and challenge.


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2019)

Bit dull here if I'm honest..  Things going on at work, seem to have no interest in it and I'd rather be at home with my 2 week old daughter lol  Still best earn some pennies to pay for things I guess  

I hope everyone else is alright??


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 12, 2019)

Dark overcast (100% Cloud cover ) windy  and dropping water from the Sky not a nice day here
on the bright side its LXII Day and a fridge full of beer >>  Steak for tea (all the Regular trimmings).


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2019)

Now the beer and steak for this evening sounds amazing...  Oh I can't remember the last time i had a beer... lol   What is going with the steak?  (You mention regular trimmings but.... )


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 12, 2019)

phill said:


> Now the beer and steak for this evening sounds amazing...  Oh I can't remember the last time i had a beer... lol   What is going with the steak?  (You mention regular trimmings but.... )



Medium rare i hope.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 12, 2019)

phill said:


> What is going with the steak? (You mention regular trimmings but.... )


Chips. mushrooms.Tomatoes, pea's and onions
Followed by Rhubarb pie and ice cream


FreedomEclipse said:


> Medium rare i hope.


Its gotta Bleed or its overcooked


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> Chips. mushrooms.Tomatoes, pea's and onions
> Followed by Rhubarb pie and ice cream
> 
> Its gotta Bleed or its overcooked



Sounds good to me, but no peppercorn sauce or fried egg/s on there??    Ah you're a blue man??  I have to have mine cooked, Medium is fine with me   I hope you've enjoyed it!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 21, 2019)

I'll be heading to hong kong for a little over a month on the 27th. you don't hear from me after the 3rd of April then it is most likely I have been detained by the Chinese Government for being a British Spy. Please call the British Embassy to send the SAS or the SBS after me.

This trip came at real short notice. so tickets were £700 instead of £400-500 which we normally pay. On my day of arrival. it will be 28'c in HK. but it will probably feel a little hotter due to the humidity. 

I didnt really want to go but my dad's not been too well lately and i have been tasked with looking after him while he's out there.

It'l be hot, the food will be great and the night time will be full of mosquitos and maybe the Chinese Government want to detain me as a spy. whats not to love?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 21, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I'll be heading to hong kong for a little over a month on the 27th. you don't hear from me after the 3rd of April then it is most likely I have been detained by the Chinese Government for being a British Spy. Please call the British Embassy to send the SAS or the SBS after me.
> 
> This trip came at real short notice. so tickets were £700 instead of £400-500 which we normally pay. On my day of arrival. it will be 28'c in HK. but it will probably feel a little hotter due to the humidity.
> 
> ...



Don't forget to smuggle some secret Chinese tech back up ya bum


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 21, 2019)

tigger said:


> Don't forget to smuggle some secret Chinese tech back up ya bum



unfortunately the exchange rate is pretty poo and not really worth the risk when it comes to warranty. 1GBP = $10.30HKD at best with current prices, youre looking at around less than £20 difference given. Its just not as worthwhile as it used to be. On my last trip to HK, i bought 5 or 6 Samsung SSDs for re-sale and i made a small bit of profit It will be almost impossible to do the same again.

I can always keep an eye out if someone wants something. My eye is mainly on the price of RAM there. I'll grab a few kits if there is enough interest and I get a good ROI.

On a side note - Does anyone have something like a Logitech K400 they can loan me for the month?


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 21, 2019)

Long way to go for a mail-order/catalog Bride 

jokeing aside "Respect you for going too look after your dad"


----------



## phill (Mar 22, 2019)

I hope that you have a good time over there and things get better for your Dad


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2019)

Came out of the gym to find out two people having the royalist of rumbles in the middle of the road and causing a nightmare in traffic. One of them runs across the road in a bid to escape but then turns and teases the other drunk guy who charges at him. Almost gets hit by two busses and three cars trying to get across the road.

The was an Ambulance crew at the scene but even they had no idea what to do. There's a police station not even 5mins down the road and i was there watching the spectacle for 10mins with no cop in sight. I think these two drunks we're brawling before i even finished my session at the gym.

I should of jumped in like this dude



http://imgur.com/VD49Fpb


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 25, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Came out of the gym to find out two people having the royalist of rumbles in the middle of the road and causing a nightmare in traffic. One of them runs across the road in a bid to escape but then turns and teases the other drunk guy who charges at him. Almost gets hit by two busses and three cars trying to get across the road.
> 
> The was an Ambulance crew at the scene but even they had no idea what to do. There's a police station not even 5mins down the road and i was there watching the spectacle for 10mins with no cop in sight. I think these two drunks we're brawling before i even finished my session at the gym.
> 
> ...



Clearly the police were too busy dealing with other important things or they were just as clueless in handling the situation themselves.

Lovely weather for the weekend..gave car was on Saturday, only for a bird to drop his crap on driver side front wing while I was driving on the motorway the following day.


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> only for a bird to drop his crap on driver side front wing while I was driving on the motorway the following day.



They do say it's good luck


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 27, 2019)

Moon Base is slowly being taken offline and going mobile. See you all in another 24hrs (should i survive the 11-13hr flight in a tube of farts and wailing babies)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 27, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Moon Base is slowly being taken offline and going mobile. See you all in another 24hrs (should i survive the 11-13hr flight in a tube of farts and wailing babies)
> 
> View attachment 119659



This is the ONLY thing phone games are for.


----------



## phill (Mar 27, 2019)

Have a safe trip sir and will see you soon


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 27, 2019)

Was just listening to this while i'm working...good old Tommy is a prime example of low level british intelligent.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 27, 2019)

tigger said:


> This is the ONLY thing phone games are for.



Only game I got on my phone is dope wars. It's movies and manga on my tablet for me!

Boarding now. Cya all in a day


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 28, 2019)

Safe trip bruv.
It just seems like there will never be a deal the MPs can all agree on for brexit lol, not surprised as they are all d*cks.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 28, 2019)

Damn it's hot over here!


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 28, 2019)

Happy Trip........


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> It just seems like there will never be a deal the MPs can all agree on for brexit lol, not surprised as they are all d*cks.



I think that will drag it's heels for a while to come.... sadly.  Getting rather bored of hearing it on the radio every day..

Still, more importantly, how is everyone?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 28, 2019)

phill said:


> I think that will drag it's heels for a while to come.... sadly.  Getting rather bored of hearing it on the radio every day..
> 
> Still, more importantly, how is everyone?


The only thing keeping them relevant I suppose, they just know whatever deal or no deal gets agreed on they will all back out and then bugger off leaving other people to fix it or if they stick around they will have to work with what they got and potentially fail.

The suns out, its Spring season now which is my favourite season as it is right balance in temperature.
Just placed my order for the clutch&flywheel..thats another £530 out of my pocket on parts I don't want replacing after my previous experience with the 208 lol.


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 28, 2019)

The issue I have is that She is now introducing items to the deal to sweeten the pot that don't relate to brexit, like "vote for my shitty deal and I will quit" how is bribing MP's to take a deal that no one wants in the best interest of the public.


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2019)

I really can't see it ever coming to an end simply because there's never going to be everything in there that everyone will agree on..  It's just a massive waste of time.  I thought if you wanted to leave, hand your notice and go but if life was that simple....

Still moving on the things that aren't a waste of breath....  Is everyone alright?  Aside from @kurosagi01 with a hole in his wallet from his car....  What is everyone else up to?


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 28, 2019)

I am stuck with people bombarding me with IT sales calls, this week it seems mostly about "have you thought about moving your infrastructure onto the cloud" or "IDSN phone systems are coming to an end"


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 28, 2019)

Should tell them Cloud infrastructure is still not reliable enough lol.


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 28, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Should tell them Cloud infrastructure is still not reliable enough lol.



Lol tbh we are already in the cloud, Everything (bar the few file servers left to move) are Cloud based. which means I get to deal with decommissioning our last four physical servers. Which I may try and sneak home.

They're HP Proliant DL360 Gen9's 2x E5-2630 v3 @ 2.4Ghz with 128GB Ram and 2TB of SSD storage per server


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2019)

Hellfire said:


> I am stuck with people bombarding me with IT sales calls, this week it seems mostly about "have you thought about moving your infrastructure onto the cloud" or "IDSN phone systems are coming to an end"



Sounds like you're having a fun day!!    Are you in infrastructure support for them or the head of a department where you work Hellfire?



kurosagi01 said:


> Should tell them Cloud infrastructure is still not reliable enough lol.



I have to say, I have my own personal cloud at home...  I don't rely on my internet, it's just too slow for anything based in the cloud..  It drives me nuts...



Hellfire said:


> Lol tbh we are already in the cloud, Everything (bar the few file servers left to move) are Cloud based. which means I get to deal with decommissioning our last four physical servers. Which I may try and sneak home.
> 
> They're HP Proliant DL360 Gen9's 2x E5-2630 v3 @ 2.4Ghz with 128GB Ram and 2TB of SSD storage per server



Nice servers as well   Make a nice cluster and have a lot of power there for storing and crunching or VMs, whatever you wished


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 28, 2019)

phill said:


> Sounds like you're having a fun day!!    Are you in infrastructure support for them or the head of a department where you work Hellfire?



I run an IT department for a Company in a non IT field (so run internal IT), Big company, 8 sites across the UK and my Dept is responsible for EVERYTHING including stupid phones and boring crap)



phill said:


> Nice servers as well   Make a nice cluster and have a lot of power there for storing and crunching or VMs, whatever you wished



I know, I am hoping they don't notice when they go missing. I'd be happy with one of them but all four, Sell of the RAM, Crunching machines. ;-)


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 28, 2019)

Hellfire said:


> I know, I am hoping they don't notice when they go missing


Storage > water/damp damage>Scrap heap ( BOFH &pfy)


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 28, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> Storage > water/damp damage>Scrap heap ( BOFH &pfy)



Oh, I could NEVER be dishonest like that.

Now the question is, What do I do with the 20 Cisco AP's I now have (AIR-LAP1242AG's)


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2019)

Hellfire said:


> I run an IT department for a Company in a non IT field (so run internal IT), Big company, 8 sites across the UK and my Dept is responsible for EVERYTHING including stupid phones and boring crap)
> 
> I know, I am hoping they don't notice when they go missing. I'd be happy with one of them but all four, Sell of the RAM, Crunching machines. ;-)



Depending on how things go at work I might be looking for another job   Aiming to hopefully get into server support/desktop support, that would be rather nice


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 29, 2019)

Nice good luck buddy, 

I'm now enjoying the sunshine, My solar array is generating shit tons of electric today.


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2019)

Hellfire said:


> Nice good luck buddy,
> 
> I'm now enjoying the sunshine, My solar array is generating shit tons of electric today.



I'm wondering what sort of direction I can go with my career, as I'm just starting out in it, I'm just curious whereabouts I might end up after all this has been sorted at work 

Mine's not doing to bad, not as good as yesterday/earlier this week..Coming up to 13kW today and currently 2500w ish currently making   It's been a little overcast this morning, so it's not produced quite as much as it has been but still, early days yet


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 29, 2019)

Nice, This is mine right now, doing well. Currently on 20 KW produced today.







Re your career, I know what you mean, it's hard to tell where it's going to go at times. I had the same. any advice or questions, I'll happily answer.


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2019)

Ah the working Geo 3 lol  I'll have to drop you a PM and ask a question 

Producing nicely there, I think you need to up your usage  

Well I'd love to get into server deployments etc, something a little more hands on with the hardware   I like that side of things more than just sat at a desk.  But that said, I suppose it might depend on what I get into doing the deployments


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 30, 2019)

23'c but its so damn humid that even if im sitting in my apartment with all the windows open and a slight breeze rolling through, Im sweating buckets. Even walking outside 10mins into a walk and my shirts already almost soaked.

Today is a little cooler and not as humid though, my Dad and Sister decided to go for a hike but i opted out so i could relax and do a little house keeping.

I cant go anywhere without a sweat cloth.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 1, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 23'c but its so damn humid that even if im sitting in my apartment with all the windows open and a slight breeze rolling through, Im sweating buckets. Even walking outside 10mins into a walk and my shirts already almost soaked.
> 
> Today is a little cooler and not as humid though, my Dad and Sister decided to go for a hike but i opted out so i could relax and do a little house keeping.
> 
> I cant go anywhere without a sweat cloth.


Just walk around without shirt on and in your boxers.


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2019)

Wonder if that would work outside.....?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 2, 2019)

phill said:


> Wonder if that would work outside.....?


If it works in a beach environment then I don't see why it can't work in city, there aren't any laws is there that prevent you from doing such thing except being in a different surrounding lol


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm not so sure you'll need just your pants on today..  It's a little bit wet out here   So not much solar and not much crunching either


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 2, 2019)

phill said:


> I'm not so sure you'll need just your pants on today..  It's a little bit wet out here   So not much solar and not much crunching either


Shorts and tank top season now even if it's a bit moist now in the UK.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 2, 2019)

Gonna be 29'c here next week


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2019)

It'll certainly be a bit cooler for the next week or so down here, rain every day!!   No sun and no crunching


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 4, 2019)

Wataaaaaaah! Everywhere but not a drop to drink


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 4, 2019)

Jackie Chan should get a monument somepoint aswell..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 4, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Jackie Chan should get a monument somepoint aswell..



That will take a good few more years (decades hopefully) 

He already has his hand prints along that boulevard walkway by the sea. 

I think it used to be called Hollywood boulevard or something. 

The whole places has sort of been rebuilt


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 10, 2019)

I may potentially go  China next year with my family for the first time in my life..nothing set yet but I should go for once in lifetime experience.

Well another expensive month...
Clutch&flywheel coming tomorrow
I have already got my gearbox oil and brake fluid to do the clutch fluid change and brake fluid in general
I have spark plugs coming in for the next 10k 
Oil and oil filter ready aswell
I am attending Modified National next saturday aswell...got road tax coming up which has increased this year woo.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 10, 2019)

Never been to China myself. But HK is not so different. Ive been hanging out with a cousin whose apparently part of a club that mods and tunes Honda Jazz's.

Though its weird because hes like a direct cousin to me but hes from my dad's, dads brothers son from a second marriage... to put it bluntly my dad said "Its complicated" - so he doesnt know but we are roughly the same age so we should be in contact more so to speak.

Another issue is that my dads side of the family are really scattered all over the world with some of them in Holland, Canada, and possibly USA. So there a high Probability that we might never see each other in person for our entire lives and the only time some of them gather is when its time to _Bai San._

Dad's side of the family are a bit like seeds that are sown in a heavy wind.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 10, 2019)

Modified jazz seems to be thing in Asia as I have seen people done engine swap for a Honda Civic type R engine etc.
Most of my dad side are in the UK now, my Mum side is scattered around the world at the moment which i've only met one of my cousin from my mum side years ago as she came up from Germany for a week.
I've still not met the rest which some live in America and rest in Vietnam, I do have plans to go see my relatives from America and my other grandma from my mum side back in Vietnam just not found the opportunity or funds to justify it yet.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 10, 2019)

My mums side are easy to track. A lot of them are still in HK while others have spread to ireland - thats about it.

Apart from Honda Jazz's, im seeing a lot of modded Toyota Vellfire and Alphard mini vans/wagons. Apparently one of my uncles who lives in same building has one (But we've been here two weeks and they havent come and said hello so.... ) Ahhhhhh family. mums side is most notorious for having drama with each other. Everyone got beef with one another but mum's sisters get on well with my dad and dad doesnt like to get involved with my mums arguments and shitty desputes with family. 

Its hard being the newer generation. Back when late 60s or 70s when they were born they had a load of siblings. Both my parents came from big families but all i got is one sister and we dont get on with each other.


----------



## phill (Apr 10, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> I may potentially go  China next year with my family for the first time in my life..nothing set yet but I should go for once in lifetime experience.
> 
> Well another expensive month...
> Clutch&flywheel coming tomorrow
> ...



Sounds like someone is having a non stop party


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 10, 2019)

phill said:


> Sounds like someone is having a non stop party


I see what you did there...
Don't want a car anymore, why hasn't noone made flying hoverboards yet or self lacing shoes.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 20, 2019)

81f here indoors  all windows open for a through draft but there's *od all breeze.
Supposed to be hotter tomorrowbeer time


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 20, 2019)

My desk is upstairs in front of a window, there is a lovely breeze keeping me and my pc nice and chilled


----------



## phill (Apr 23, 2019)

It was getting a little warm in the PC room yesterday with 7 PCs on..  Got myself a fan today so here's hoping I can get that together and can see if that helps with the air flow in the room    I can't remember if it was air or water temps getting up to 38C either way, too damn hot  

I think I'm definitely more suited to somewhere like Iceland lol


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 23, 2019)

My country hits earthquake 2 days ago. God bless for them.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 26, 2019)

Hope things work out alright.
Well i've just built a itx PC for work project..tick in the box now and won't need to look into doing one out of my own expense now lol.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 26, 2019)

I'm a Brit, live in Argentina but have plans to return to Blighty in the near future.
Technically, I can be in thus clubhouse because that's where my mind is?
Besides, the weather outside is decidedly British today.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 26, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm a Brit, live in Argentina but have plans to return to Blighty in the near future.
> Technically, I can be in thus clubhouse because that's where my mind is?
> Besides, the weather outside is decidedly British today.



Stay put. We need the man power to fight the Argentines when it kicks off again


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 26, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm a Brit, live in Argentina but have plans to return to Blighty in the near future.
> Technically, I can be in thus clubhouse because that's where my mind is?


Sure why not they let in the 13 Colonial States ( and the following 37  )


FreedomEclipse said:


> Stay put. We need the man power to fight the Argentines when it kicks off again


won't happen as they cannot afford to ( they could not afford it last time and it was a political distraction for home Voters).


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 26, 2019)

Don't worry. I'll keep my eyes peeled for any potential signs.
Mum's the word.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 30, 2019)

When you recommend a used GTX1080 for £250 on facebook that is local and your older bro tries to low ball him more...already a discount as it is.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 30, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> When you recommend a used GTX1080 for £250 on facebook that is local and your older bro tries to low ball him more...already a discount as it is.



you should nunchuck your brother


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 1, 2019)

Well i wouldn't say that it's cold but after being in 25-31'c for a month, Blighty does feel a little chilly


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 1, 2019)

it was 25c here last week also, now back to 13c, standard


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 1, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> it was 25c here last week also, now back to 13c, standard



Im still braving it in Tshirt and shorts m8


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 1, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im still braving it in Tshirt and shorts m8


**nice and snug in my big hoody and jeans**


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 1, 2019)

You big pansy


::EDIT::

oh my god... glorious 27" 1440p monitor. how i have missed you! a 13" 720p screen for an entire month was torture.

Moon base is slowly coming back online






::EDIT 2::

Oh and thank god im back on a 77mbps connection. I've been on a mobile hotspot that was barely half a meg shared between me and my dad after the sales rep lied to us. 4G for them apparently means barely ADSL.

720p streams would constantly buffer and 480p meant that nobody else but that person streaming could use the net as turning a simple page had a 30-1min delay. We couldnt just up and cancel the service as dad had already paid cash upfront and laws/regulations are weird in Hong kong. Here you have like a customer satisfaction guarantee thing or a cooling off period where if youre not happy with the service after 1 or 2 weeks, you can choose to cancel without any strings attached. Thats not really how it works in HK ive been told...

Most of the time id just rip/download youtube videos over night in 720p (which takes around 30-40mins for a 20min video??? DL rate was 200-250kb/s but it was never consistant and sometimes the speed dropped to 35kb/s) then let my dad have the net during the day as he wanted to watch his football.

We had a spare 4g mobile hotspot thing which was running a faster network (20mbps) but the moment it would detect any sort of download constant usage such as a 1080p stream the network would disconnect

Its been a pretty rough month with no net and 4-6miles of walking in 25-31'c heat for at least 4hrs a day. terrain is quite hilly.





We would walk along the route marked in red but we'd stop and get lunch in the middle and walk around two shopping malls along the way so they always accounted for at least 1hr -1hr15mins of the walk. usually we had also bought dinner there so had to carry everything back up hill - Or i should say mountain as it is a small mountain and not a hill.

There is a local hiking path or a 'nature walk' that goes around one of the mountains and i did part of it. I didnt go to HK equiped for hiking so i went to the peak had a look around then came back but just that 1hr had my shirt completely soaked... my shirt was already soaked before I had even reached the start of the hiking path. its a short 15min walk from where i live but the heat from the sun is immense and its an uphill walk before you even hit the hiking path.

my nan who lived in the same area who lived to almost 100 walked the path without breaking a sweat like every other day.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 3, 2019)

I got a question for you car nuts out there. My uncle bought a car. The car generally runs ok but for some reason it wont idle smoothly when waiting at a set of lights or just sitting there parked after a cold start but the issue disappears when the engine warms up. It takes about 5-10mins for the engine to be running smoothly.

What could the problem be? Hes not a mechanic and im not either but the car is second hand and he just wants to know if there are any deeper underlying issues that the previous owner didnt tell him about...

He knows the car has been in a collision though, but how big we dont know. parts of the bodywork has been repaired and repainted but the paint job is real bad.

Anyway. if anyone knows more, please let me know


----------



## Caring1 (May 4, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I got a question for you car nuts out there.


Most likely the auto choke needs replacing.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 4, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I got a question for you car nuts out there. My uncle bought a car. The car generally runs ok but for some reason it wont idle smoothly when waiting at a set of lights or just sitting there parked after a cold start but the issue disappears when the engine warms up. It takes about 5-10mins for the engine to be running smoothly.
> 
> What could the problem be? Hes not a mechanic and im not either but the car is second hand and he just wants to know if there are any deeper underlying issues that the previous owner didnt tell him about...
> 
> ...



*Cold* stalling problems are the most common because the *engine* needs a richer fuel mixture to maintain *idle* speed until it warms up


----------



## Caring1 (May 4, 2019)

tigger said:


> *Cold* stalling problems are the most common because the *engine* needs a richer fuel mixture to maintain *idle* speed until it warms up


And that is exactly what the choke is meant to do.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 5, 2019)

What car is it? 
Could be the auto choke like tigger and caring1 say. 
Any other key things you can check out are:
Spark plugs/glow plug
Coil packs

Any serious ones could be fuel pump related.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 5, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I got a question for you car nuts out there. My uncle bought a car. The car generally runs ok but for some reason it wont idle smoothly when waiting at a set of lights or just sitting there parked after a cold start but the issue disappears when the engine warms up. It takes about 5-10mins for the engine to be running smoothly.
> 
> What could the problem be? Hes not a mechanic and im not either but the car is second hand and he just wants to know if there are any deeper underlying issues that the previous owner didnt tell him about...
> 
> ...


probably worth getting a pro to read the ecu on it , it could be the idle speed control valve, or Egr valve acting sticky , but it could also be a sensor issue , either the map(air density and pressure) or the carbon emission sensor or some others, all of which can cause poor idle speed control in cold start conditions.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 11, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> What car is it?
> Could be the auto choke like tigger and caring1 say.
> Any other key things you can check out are:
> Spark plugs/glow plug
> ...



Toyota VOXY. He kinda just bought second hand so its probably worth a checkup down at his local mechanic.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 13, 2019)

Game of thrones, wow!!!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 14, 2019)

It's a running trend where the final season of TV shows always have terrible finale.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 16, 2019)

Did this little survey thing for which party to vote for based on "policies", interesting result..


			Survey Unavailable  |  Vote for Policies


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 17, 2019)

Just got to post this for your delectation, what a gorgeous piece of work. Engine mount, and down tube/headstock is original frame, the rest is custom.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 17, 2019)

As a 30 something year old born in the 80's I would totally ride round on that thing today and think I looked the dogs b0llox! 



Spoiler



(the reality would be a lot different though )


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 17, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> As a 30 something year old born in the 80's I would totally ride round on that thing today and think I looked the dogs b0llox!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I does have a rear brake, and a reg number, the builder kept the original frame number.

https://silodrome.com/redline-x-honda-ct90-bmx-bike/


----------



## Tatty_One (May 17, 2019)

Nice looking bike, whilst the one parked on my drive does not have the nostalgia, it has da speed ……………………….


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 17, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice looking bike, whilst the one parked on my drive does not have the nostalgia, it has da speed ……………………….
> 
> View attachment 123185


Thats pr0n!


----------



## Tatty_One (May 17, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Thats pr0n!


Well it is parked on my drive but it's my son in laws, 209BHP, 190 MPH, 0-6 in 2 point something seconds, it's a 2016 I think and he bought it in Feb for £19k.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 17, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice looking bike, whilst the one parked on my drive does not have the nostalgia, it has da speed ……………………….
> 
> View attachment 123185



You must have money to roll into fat ones Tatty



Tatty_One said:


> Well it is parked on my drive but it's my son in laws, 209BHP, 190 MPH, 0-6 in 2 point something seconds, it's a 2016 I think and he bought it in Feb for £19k.



I hope he is careful on that, very nice as it is.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 17, 2019)

tigger said:


> You must have money to roll into fat ones Tatty
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he is careful on that, very nice as it is.


Thankfully he paid for it, or to be exact he still is over 5 years, he sees it as an investment as he bought it off a workmate who was in a spot of financial bother, it's a special edition and he got it for £8k below list price, the last ones built of this model were 2017 and a 2017 used on today can cost £30k  I am more of a 4 wheelie bloke myself.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 17, 2019)

tigger said:


> Just got to post this for your delectation, what a gorgeous piece of work. Engine mount, and down tube/headstock is original frame, the rest is custom.




Would recommend some sort of  'chain guard' or protector to stop unwanted accidents and things that might jam up the drivechain.

On a side note - youre welcome to join me for this in two months time although some people might call you a cheater. My friend that i usually go with decided that he didnt want to be my friend anymore after i gave him a bollocking last year about not turning up to a group meeting i was having and making arrangements for the journey. Oh well. more room in the car for the ride home for me!

Some people are so fragile


----------



## dorsetknob (May 17, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Would recommend some sort of 'chain guard' or protector to stop unwanted accidents and things that might jam up the drivechain.


wants more than that to make it road legal


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 17, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> wants more than that to make it road legal



Nonsense. the UK cops dont have time for that


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 17, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Nonsense. the UK cops dont have time for that


Depends if they can fine you for it or not, if so then they're all for it.


----------



## Caring1 (May 18, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> Well it is parked on my drive but it's my son in laws, 209BHP, 190 MPH, 0-6 in 2 point something seconds, it's a 2016 I think and he bought it in Feb for £19k.


Any guy dating my daughter would be told to F off if he turned up on one of those and thought it ok to risk her life.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 18, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> wants more than that to make it road legal



Not sure about chainguard, but in the UK you can get a day mot i believe, that does not even require lights, and 50cc scooters/mopeds do not require a speedo either.


----------



## infrared (May 18, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> Any guy dating my daughter would be told to F off if he turned up on one of those and thought it ok to risk her life.


Being scared of big numbers isn't really that logical. He could be a very sensible rider who only rides fast on track for all you know. Same as how I have a 200mph capable car but don't go stupid on the road, if I want to go fast I make a trip to Germany to visit the Nurburgring and autobahns and do it legally and as safely as possible. If someone told me to F off because I had a fast car I'd be very confused, because chances are I'm a safer driver than the person getting emotional over nothing.

@Tatty_One , your son in law has excellent taste in bikes  idk if he'll make much money from the 'investment', but at the very least he shouldn't loose any, so fair play I guess!


----------



## Caring1 (May 18, 2019)

infrared said:


> Being scared of big numbers isn't really that logical. He could be a very sensible rider who only rides fast on track for all you know. Same as how I have a 200mph capable car but don't go stupid on the road, if I want to go fast I make a trip to Germany to visit the Nurburgring and autobahns and do it legally and as safely as possible. If someone told me to F off because I had a fast car I'd be very confused, because chances are I'm a safer driver than the person getting emotional over nothing.
> 
> @Tatty_One , your son in law has excellent taste in bikes  idk if he'll make much money from the 'investment', but at the very least he shouldn't loose any, so fair play I guess!


Pull your head in, you're a Moderator, keep your personal opinion to yourself.
Where in my post does it say I am scared of big numbers, where's the evidence I am getting emotional over nothing?
If you don't care about your childrens safety, that's your issue.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 18, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> Any guy dating my daughter would be told to F off if he turned up on one of those and thought it ok to risk her life.


Well, good point...……..
1.  He is married to her and didn't have the bike when they initially met.
2.  She has never been on it, she don't like motorbikes.
3.  Otherwise I would have been worried also to be honest.
4.  Moderators are also members, personal opinions are allowed providing they are not biased.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 18, 2019)

this eurovision song contest bullshit....  I dont know why i waste time - I was doing missions in guild wars while watching it on my tablet.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 18, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> this eurovision song contest bullshit....  I dont know why i waste time - I was doing missions in guild wars while watching it on my tablet.



More like eurotrash (if you remember the program) contest


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 18, 2019)

Eurotrash was a lot more entertaining, It needs to come back. The same with Trigger Happy TV


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 19, 2019)

Would love to get back into Guild Wars..if only I didn't get hacked after stop playing after many years.
Wish I still had screenshots as I was very proud of what I managed to get when I played.
Anyways while trying to find some old screenshots, I did find a photo of my 3rd graphics card after ATI X800:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 19, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Would love to get back into Guild Wars..if only I didn't get hacked after stop playing after many years.
> Wish I still had screenshots as I was very proud of what I managed to get when I played.
> Anyways while trying to find some old screenshots, I did find a photo of my 3rd graphics card after ATI X800:




When I got hacked and customer support refused to restore my account or give me some plat to carry on. I spent £20 on gold selling websites and bought enough ecto or zkeys to rebuy everything I  had.

Some things I could never rebuy given the age of GW1 and how small the current community is. A lot of areas are no longer farmed 

Yes it's against ToS but why should I be punished for it when I wasn't the one tht asked for my account to be hacked? 

The irony is that even a game like runescape will restore your account if you get hacked. And that game was free


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 20, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> When I got hacked and customer support refused to restore my account or give me some plat to carry on. I spent £20 on gold selling websites and bought enough ecto or zkeys to rebuy everything I  had.
> 
> Some things I could never rebuy given the age of GW1 and how small the current community is. A lot of areas are no longer farmed
> 
> ...


I couldn't be bothered to deal with that as I'm more frustrated in losing my weapons that took me hours to get through trading.
I had a near perfect Long Sword which had the basic Long Sword appearance which no-one liked but I did and then the 15k set armor that I worked hard to get.

Anyways...I got rejected for "higher pay" role because my technical knowledge doesn't match with my programming skills, don't know if its just me that just forget about it all once you start doing something and then question why you did it this way with no "technical" reason to back it up.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 20, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> I couldn't be bothered to deal with that as I'm more frustrated in losing my weapons that took me hours to get through trading.
> I had a near perfect Long Sword which had the basic Long Sword appearance which no-one liked but I did and then the 15k set armor that I worked hard to get.
> 
> Anyways...I got rejected for "higher pay" role because my technical knowledge doesn't match with my programming skills, don't know if its just me that just forget about it all once you start doing something and then question why you did it this way with no "technical" reason to back it up.



Oh lol... I lost a loooot more valuable stuff than you did friend   obsidian armors, Nightfall armors, other elite armors, fiery dragon swords, Zodiac weapons/shields, Voltac spears, chaos axes -- All this stuff i had MULTIPLES of and these just made up a small portion of what i had that got stolen. Not even going to mention the stacks of ecto i had in storage because i farmed like mad at one point in the game... All gone.

In fact that £20 in ecto wasnt even enough to restore half my account and i was fuckin pissed I quit the game but it just kept eating and eating away at me, i couldnt stop thinking about my account and got angry CONSTANTLY everytime i thought about it or friends were chatting about the game. I was being pushed into depression. Like when i tell you i was hearing voices, i was hearing voices lol, my condition was that bad. It carried on like this for 8 months and i think my hate and negativity towards GW1/Anet/NCsoft was starting to leak out to other friends and they knew i couldnt let it go so they banded together and gave me more ecto, plat and zkeys to rebuild. (I did pay them back though - so it wasnt like i took all their stuff and never gave it back!)

I still never managed to 100% rebuild my account though, some items you just cant get anymore because nobody farms those areas for drops. Armors are easy to replace/obtain. 

Those were some real dark 8months but if youve spent 7-8years playing the game and built up a sizable collection of stuff to see it all gone one day when you log in - you'd be mad too, and seething when customer support refuses to help you get back on your feet.

----

Sorry to hear about the job though. But if your coding worked but you couldnt recall why then you should've just laughed or chuckled and said "there are methods to my madness". Maybe the interviewer would of thought "maybe this guy isnt so crazy after all" youre hired!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 20, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Oh lol... I lost a loooot more valuable stuff than you did friend   obsidian armors, Nightfall armors, other elite armors, fiery dragon swords, Zodiac weapons/shields, Voltac spears, chaos axes -- All this stuff i had MULTIPLES of and these just made up a small portion of what i had that got stolen. Not even going to mention the stacks of ecto i had in storage because i farmed like mad at one point in the game... All gone.
> 
> In fact that £20 in ecto wasnt even enough to restore half my account and i was fuckin pissed I quit the game but it just kept eating and eating away at me, i couldnt stop thinking about my account and got angry CONSTANTLY everytime i thought about it or friends were chatting about the game. I was being pushed into depression. Like when i tell you i was hearing voices, i was hearing voices lol, my condition was that bad. It carried on like this for 8 months and i think my hate and negativity towards GW1/Anet/NCsoft was starting to leak out to other friends and they knew i couldnt let it go so they banded together and gave me more ecto, plat and zkeys to rebuild. (I did pay them back though - so it wasnt like i took all their stuff and never gave it back!)
> 
> ...



I can't remember what set i've had but I know I had at least 2 Elite armor set, 1 for my Warrior and 1 for my Assassin. Had fair amount of green and yellow rarity weapons for both characters.
Finished all the main campaign with exception of First one which I was stuck on the last area of the world.
Yeah that pretty much it, it happened when I haven't been active in years and you sign in and realise your char is naked lol.

I know how my code works thats the thing, its just the minor niggles of why this language does it this way or what modifiers they have available and brief explanation.
I just use them on the fly and know what i'm doing is correct way as it works.
Oh well, I wasn't exactly looking so i'm not in major loss but it is a kick in the ass to memorise these stuff to go with the programming itself so that will be a on-going thing for me to do and also doing small logical thinking test as I suck at those.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 22, 2019)

So who's voting tomorrow??


----------



## dorsetknob (May 22, 2019)

Well i shall be voting

a Healthy smackdown in the EU elections will show the National Politicians how the general public still feel
especially as its not a first past the post Final Vote But the more Representative % of Cast vote's nation wide.
Heck even the Green party stand a chance of an Elective EUMEP.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 22, 2019)

Definitely.
Speaking of Green Party..i'll be voting for Green party lol.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 3, 2019)

is it too good to be true?









						ZOTAC Gaming GeForce RTX 2080 Amp 8gb Gddr6 256-bit Gaming Graphics Card Triple | in Chathill, Northumberland | Gumtree
					

Fully working 2080 with box still under warranty ZOTAC Gaming GeForce RTX 2080 Amp 8gb Gddr6 256-bit Gaming Graphics Card Triple. Posted by Jason in Computers, Laptops & Netbooks, Video Cards & Sound Cards in Chathill. 3 June 2019




					www.gumtree.com
				




Seller from bristol.....


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 3, 2019)

Sounds too good to be true and if it is legit then what a bargain or a scam or the guy is an idiot for selling it so cheap if it's legit.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 3, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Seller from bristol.....


Nope  its North of the ikky Thump Border!!  "eh by gum lad"
* Chathill, Northumberland *


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 3, 2019)

Yeap, I messaged him and he gave me the address which is Bristol. Dunno if he is legit or scam. I asked him to post but he only accept bank transfer.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 3, 2019)

There are a Couple of TPU members from Bristol
Maybe asking one of them for a verification Vist worth it

*@stuartb04 comes to mind *


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 13, 2019)

@stuartb04 Gettemboy








On an unrelated note... uhhhhhhhhh I dont actually know what to do with the shit that ive won. the 601 case is a good case but I like my spacious 760T, I already have a platinum rated AX760 powersupply and my AIO cools better although its pretty long in the tooth now. So apart from the cooler which might be somewhat useful to me. the rest i dont really care about.

Obviously i didnt expect to win anything but of course i always throw my name in the hat but a dark rock pro 4 would of really made my day. Now i gotta sell all the stuff ive won to get one.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 13, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont actually know what to do with the shit that ive won. the 601 case is a good case



You Could Spread the love and do your own Give-away

I always also throw in my name in to the hat   .......if its a US Continental only give away i still give it a go and on the off chance i win i would donate to WCG/folding via @Norton


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 13, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> You Could Spread the love and do your own Give-away



There will come a time for this. Just not now.


----------



## stuartb04 (Jun 13, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @stuartb04 Gettemboy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jeez
what i have missed.how have i not seen this.

whos the target


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 14, 2019)

stuartb04 said:


> jeez
> what i have missed.how have i not seen this.
> 
> whos the target


A man pretending to be selling a RTX2080 for price of a lollipop.
In other news..
F*ck this british weather, its meant to be neutral to warm temps and i'm damn cold wearing jumper and coat to work still.


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2019)

It's becoming the norm for the moment, I heard it's for all of June


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 14, 2019)

First world problem
I bought a new low profile trolley jack so I can do an oil change sometime soon and if it's constantly raining I won't be able to test it out -_-


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2019)

Unless you have a pit you can use it might be a little while before its dry....


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 14, 2019)

Sadly I don't. Maybe I should  setup a giant gazebo.


----------



## stuartb04 (Jun 14, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> A man pretending to be selling a RTX2080 for price of a lollipop.
> In other news..
> F*ck this british weather, its meant to be neutral to warm temps and i'm damn cold wearing jumper and coat to work still.


damn.
if he wasnt too far from me i would of went round and pretended to buy it to see if it was genuine.

yea weather sucks at the moment. also got a jacket on in work right now.

got a camping party next friday up norwich.hopefully it will change by then.
it looks like its warming up next week. well in norwich anyway.


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Sadly I don't. Maybe I should  setup a giant gazebo.



Just make sure that you have it tied down, it might go walkies if it's a bit windy lol  



stuartb04 said:


> damn.
> if he wasnt too far from me i would of went round and pretended to buy it to see if it was genuine.
> 
> yea weather sucks at the moment. also got a jacket on in work right now.
> ...



I hope the weather clears up for the camping trip   It's not been so great with the sun of late, I've missed cycling to work the last few days as it's been crap in the morning and then dry in the afternoon when I've left work..  Kinda frustrating...


----------



## stuartb04 (Jun 14, 2019)

phill said:


> Just make sure that you have it tied down, it might go walkies if it's a bit windy lol
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the weather clears up for the camping trip   It's not been so great with the sun of late, I've missed cycling to work the last few days as it's been crap in the morning and then dry in the afternoon when I've left work..  Kinda frustrating...


hopefully.fingers crossed.
yea that is frustrating for you.need to get my act together a get a bike really.
but on a brighter not, this time next month i will be in cape verde,so theres my guaranteed sun. (well it better be sunny!)


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2019)

stuartb04 said:


> hopefully.fingers crossed.
> yea that is frustrating for you.need to get my act together a get a bike really.
> but on a brighter not, this time next month i will be in cape verde,so theres my guaranteed sun. (well it better be sunny!)



I bet it will be a lovely holiday  
My bike is getting a little old now but it's such a nice bike I don't mind it and it's done me well since I've had it   Used to cycle in to work every day (did for 5/6 years) but when I got hit off by a bus, I decided, nope not anymore... But there was a load of roadworks going on so I decided rather than spending 45 minutes in the car trying to do 3.5 or 10 miles (depending on which way I go) I took the bike and can do it in about 15 minutes and it's helped with the weight loss too, happy bunny


----------



## stuartb04 (Jun 14, 2019)

phill said:


> I bet it will be a lovely holiday
> My bike is getting a little old now but it's such a nice bike I don't mind it and it's done me well since I've had it  Used to cycle in to work every day (did for 5/6 years) but when I got hit off by a bus, I decided, nope not anymore... But there was a load of roadworks going on so I decided rather than spending 45 minutes in the car trying to do 3.5 or 10 miles (depending on which way I go) I took the bike and can do it in about 15 minutes and it's helped with the weight loss too, happy bunny


Yea just me and the missus.havent had a holiday on our own for years.
and we are staying in a adults only hotel.     kid free=stress free.

oh damn.well hopefully the bus come off worse and no long term injury to yourself.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2019)

phill said:


> I bet it will be a lovely holiday
> My bike is getting a little old now but it's such a nice bike I don't mind it and it's done me well since I've had it   Used to cycle in to work every day (did for 5/6 years) but when I got hit off by a bus, I decided, nope not anymore... But there was a load of roadworks going on so I decided rather than spending 45 minutes in the car trying to do 3.5 or 10 miles (depending on which way I go) I took the bike and can do it in about 15 minutes and it's helped with the weight loss too, happy bunny



I hope you sued the hell out of the bus company. Ive commuted in london by bike just as long and I have seen other cyclists being hit. I count my lucky stars that I never got hit or had any serious accidents during my bicycle commute days.

Ive come off my bike a few times due to mechanical issues but nothing serious. Hope you made a full recovery too.


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2019)

stuartb04 said:


> Yea just me and the missus.havent had a holiday on our own for years.
> and we are staying in a adults only hotel.     kid free=stress free.
> 
> oh damn.well hopefully the bus come off worse and no long term injury to yourself.



Ah that'll make it all the better then, stress free holidays is what you should have!! 



FreedomEclipse said:


> I hope you sued the hell out of the bus company. Ive commuted in london by bike just as long and I have seen other cyclists being hit. I count my lucky stars that I never got hit or had any serious accidents during my bicycle commute days.
> 
> Ive come off my bike a few times due to mechanical issues but nothing serious. Hope you made a full recovery too.



Well the bus thing was quite 'funny' in a way, saw him coming a way back behind me and pulled out to over take another cyclist in front of me, the bus driver never slowed down and continued to overtake but only allowed about a cyclists gap between himself and the bike I was overtaking, so when he went past, I bounced off the side of the bus twice and hit the tarmac..  What annoyed me even more so, was the fact he never pulled out far enough because there was another car coming.. I mean all this time he's now wasted because he couldn't wait 20 seconds for me to pass and wait for a suitable place/time to overtake.....   Was kind of an interesting morning whilst getting to work...

Looked over the bike and saw my broken back light (all I was kinda worried about at the time) and didn't even think about taking his number/name etc and carried on to work.  Got to work and was limping around, boss said to me was I alright and said I was hit off the bike this morning by a bus...  He just looked at me strangely and that was that for a few hours.  After a while I was starting to ache and struggle a bit but carried on till the end of my shift, some 12.5 hours later...  I then walked to hospital as the misses at the time (now ex... not because of this but was a bit of an eye opener lol) which was about 2 miles, got checked over and then told to have time off work as I had a lot of bruising.. 
Wasn't such a fun experience even more so when I was struggling to get up and down the stairs but nothing broken or damaged otherwise on me (well not that I know of... no one's told me anything different lol) looking back I wish I had reported the guy as he was just purely stupid as mentioned above..  But hey ho...    Now I just use pavements and such because the traffic has become so busy around here over the years I've lived here, I just don't trust anyone as I see people cutting up cyclists all the time all to try and save them some time...

Just like people driving, people overtake you to get one car in front and then sit in the traffic waiting for someone to let them in and then take out the front of the car they are pulling in front of...  People just seem to have lost all patience and such..  I don't even mention mobiles and driving as that's another subject I really do hate with a passion.... 

/rant over lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2019)

What you speak of reminds me of this video i watched just recently...










I think you can fill out an online form or something to have video footage emailed or posted to you within 24hrs of an event occuring. Though depending on what happened. some  bus companies will send you on a wild goose chase to get that footage and by the time you get to it. its already been wiped.

Sounds like the driver didnt bother checking his mirrors before moving.


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2019)

People in vehicles just don't seem to have time to let anyone out, give way or anything for a while and it will only get worse I fear..  The roads are busy, a lot of people have so little patience they think barging into lanes into bikes, cars, you name it, there's so much footage around of people having near misses or causing accidents its unreal.  

I bet most of the time as well, it's just because they couldn't be bothered to wait an extra 30 seconds or a minute or something to pass something safely.  

The world we live in has changed and it's certainly not for the better I feel personally..  I feel very sorry for my daughters who will be growing up in it...  Makes me sad even more so when I know I won't be here forever and be able to protect from it...  

But still, enough of all this morbid crap..  Time for something to get us back on topic 



http://imgur.com/KgHQfbR


----------



## stuartb04 (Jun 14, 2019)

phill said:


> People in vehicles just don't seem to have time to let anyone out, give way or anything for a while and it will only get worse I fear..  The roads are busy, a lot of people have so little patience they think barging into lanes into bikes, cars, you name it, there's so much footage around of people having near misses or causing accidents its unreal.
> 
> I bet most of the time as well, it's just because they couldn't be bothered to wait an extra 30 seconds or a minute or something to pass something safely.
> 
> ...


UMM
wow.those boxes arent empty are they!?!?!


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2019)

No they aren't mate   Some of that hardware is currently in use in my PC room and some of it is stored in the boxes as I've ran out of room to fit everything downstairs lol  When I move I'll be making sure I have a big enough room or something to show what I have on desks or stands for the hardware  

I think it's grown a little more since then but I thought it might brightened up the mood


----------



## stuartb04 (Jun 14, 2019)

phill said:


> No they aren't mate  Some of that hardware is currently in use in my PC room and some of it is stored in the boxes as I've ran out of room to fit everything downstairs lol When I move I'll be making sure I have a big enough room or something to show what I have on desks or stands for the hardware
> 
> I think it's grown a little more since then but I thought it might brightened up the mood


an impressive collection indeed mate.....


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2019)

I wish I had a few more boxed goodies but sadly I did have a massive clear out when I stopped benching back in 2015...  But it seems now that I have even more than I did then...  I must be proper crackers


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2019)

phill said:


> People in vehicles just don't seem to have time to let anyone out, give way or anything for a while and it will only get worse I fear..  The roads are busy, a lot of people have so little patience they think barging into lanes into bikes, cars, you name it, there's so much footage around of people having near misses or causing accidents its unreal.
> 
> I bet most of the time as well, it's just because they couldn't be bothered to wait an extra 30 seconds or a minute or something to pass something safely.
> 
> ...



Anything X79 in there? I probably would of bought one off you last year for a good price. I tried desperately to obtain a quality X79 board on ebay when my X79 pro went into its death spiral but there was no way i was paying £300 for a preowned one or £300-500 if it came with ram+cpu from ebay.


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2019)

I have a couple of X79's there, I think there's an Asus 4 Formula and a EVGA X79 Dark, currently waiting on a X79 Black Edition but that might be a little way off 

Nothing up for sale in that lot, that's my for keeps collection   Been there so many times buying and then selling and then buying again, I just stopped and now I'll keep hold of the lot  (Apologies )


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2019)

well my X79 setup is long gone. everything got parted out and sold to pay for my 8600k settup


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 17, 2019)

Wow never thought id see those stupid fake spam post/thread of "Watches for 1$" to appear in forums..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Wow never thought id see those stupid fake spam post/thread of "Watches for 1$" to appear in forums..



Ive seen them. It was a few years back. Before TPU had all this spam protection stuff to fight spam bots


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 17, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive seen them. It was a few years back. Before TPU had all this spam protection stuff to fight spam bots


Always thought it was just social media thing only as I see them all the time on social media.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Always thought it was just social media thing only as I see them all the time on social media.



Nah we've had them here. Alongside the ones for weightloss meds and other crap. 

Most spammers don't bother as I think they have to wait a few hours or days before they can post after registering and account so they don't hang around. 

Once in a while you'll get a try hard though


----------



## phill (Jun 17, 2019)

How's everyone's day going??   Everyone have a good fathers day yesterday?


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 17, 2019)

phill said:


> How's everyone's day going??   Everyone have a good fathers day yesterday?



Yeah, I went round to my parents house and my dad made me some bacon rolls. Not quite the spirit but they like the company


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 17, 2019)

Didn't know that and as for Fathers day, it has always been awkward one for me as it's day before my grandma birthday so we normally celebrate her birthday instead but this year and moving forward,  she isn't around anymore. But we still had our traditional meal out to celebrate and I decided to try a  Vietnamese food challenge as she has always wanted her grandchildren to be well fed.
The challenge was to finish: 1kg of vermicelli rice noodles, 100g of chicken, 100g of beef, 3 pork skewers, 3 scrambled eggs, 3 diced spring rolls and some veggies in under 25minutes.
Sadly i've failed gracefully with maybe 1 and half tub of noodles, 3 skewers, some beef and veggies left in the bowl. It was a fun challenge and it does show that I can have decent appetite as I have over the years reduce my intake volume due to lack of fitness and been trying to eat 2-3 healthyish meals a day.


----------



## phill (Jun 17, 2019)

That sounds like it did the ticket   I went out with the misses and my youngest daughter (sadly not my eldest daughter as well) for a simple bite to eat.  It was just what I was after, nothing fancy and just something simple, just like me


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 17, 2019)

Not bad, bought a avermedia extremecap u3 cv710 from market months ago for £3 and sold it today for £50.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 18, 2019)

I never thought i would say this.

Sadly, i was a bit of a muppet and clicked on something i should have. My my pc is infected with ebola real bad and i think the only way to fight it is by orbital cannon.

Im just waiting for kaspersky to finish its advanced disinfection scan before i decide if it can be salvaged


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 18, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I never thought i would say this.
> 
> Sadly, i was a bit of a muppet and clicked on something i should have. My my pc is infected with ebola real bad and i think the only way to fight it is by orbital cannon.
> 
> Im just waiting for kaspersky to finish its advanced disinfection scan before i decide if it can be salvaged


I saved a few drives like that with malware bytes free, it's really effective, good luck though.

First visit to my Dad's grave yesterday since him passing at christmass, going to be a bit weird fathers day from now on.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 18, 2019)

Yeah... someone tried to access my hotmail account from russia - blocked all that shit and enabled 2 step authentication. I hope they didnt get too much data but im looking at a complete reinstall after clean up just to be to be sure.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 18, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah... someone tried to access my hotmail account from russia - blocked all that shit and enabled 2 step authentication. I hope they didnt get too much data but im looking at a complete reinstall after clean up just to be to be sure.


Quite a fright then eh.

In that case, I would probably prefer the wipe myself, just to be sure, I am quite parra though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 18, 2019)

Kaspersky got stuck at 99% and didnt move for 2hrs so i hard reset and went into safe mode. Ran Malwarebytes and it found some 200+ issues so I really had a number done on me. Malware quarantined everything suspicious and now im running a kaspersky bootable from USB and scanning. Its been 23mins into the scan and so far so good.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 18, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> First visit to my Dad's grave yesterday since him passing at Christmas, going to be a bit weird fathers day from now on.


feel for you  Its not a nice experience just Remember the good times


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 18, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> First visit to my Dad's grave yesterday since him passing at christmass, going to be a bit weird fathers day from now on.



oof - i glazed over this. Im really sorry for your loss. Life will never be the same again but you are your fathers son! his achievements are your achievements and its now your job to keep his memory alive. Such is the way of life.

Is nana still around?

::EDIT::

Looks like Malwarebytes in safe mode did its job. Kaspersky Rescue Tool is scanning other hard drives that i have hooked up but C: is clean as a whistle and a reboot and second scan of Malwarebytes didnt pick anything up. so fingers crossed my OS isnt Swiss cheese. I'll be monitoring all connections closely when im done with all the scans.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 18, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> oof - i glazed over this. Im really sorry for your loss. Life will never be the same again but you are your fathers son! his achievements are your achievements and its now your job to keep his memory alive. Such is the way of life.
> 
> Is nana still around?
> 
> ...



Stop going on them dodgy pron sites


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 19, 2019)

Ok im back... Ran about 3 or 4 different malware apps went through every startup service and service in general just to make sure it all checked out. Glasswire is running, im plugged in. Nothing suspicious yet...

I was up until 4am scanning and rescanning this PC and monitoring it on glasswire for dodgy business. Apart from a browser search hijacker that hasnt hijacked my searches yet - this machine is pretty clean (???) Turned UAC back on, SFC checks out. Malwarebytes draws a blank, Microsoft malware removal tool draws a blank, roguekiller draws a blank, kaspersky draws a blank, Adwcleaner pulls up that hijacker but thats about it.

Everything seems ok for now. Still backing up all my data though. Im going to be installing W10 1903 this weekend i think just to be completely safe. There are some system process that i dont 100% trust but are digitally signed by microsoft but for now nothing is sending data to places that look suspicious on glasswire.


----------



## phill (Jun 19, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I never thought i would say this.
> 
> Sadly, i was a bit of a muppet and clicked on something i should have. My my pc is infected with ebola real bad and i think the only way to fight it is by orbital cannon.
> 
> Im just waiting for kaspersky to finish its advanced disinfection scan before i decide if it can be salvaged



I don't believe your the first or will ever be the last as something similar happened to me but they where able to get into my Paypal (via Ebay) and use a credit card which was interesting as I was having arguements with Microsoft about having a £180 quid charged to me over games I never bought, I wasn't best amused...  They were quite useless about it.  Paypal I must say where fantastic and I'm not a fan of Paypal with how much they charge etc etc but moving on... 

Still even all that fun on top, I now have more passwords and everything else to use and remember, there becomes a point that I really do wonder if I can be bothered with it at all sometimes...  But I simply gave up and formatted the drive, it was so much easier to do after all the rubbish that was on the drive booting up random programs or IE windows with annoying music etc..  Most frustrating...



theoneandonlymrk said:


> I saved a few drives like that with malware bytes free, it's really effective, good luck though.
> 
> First visit to my Dad's grave yesterday since him passing at christmass, going to be a bit weird fathers day from now on.



I'm sorry to hear it and I hope you're ok


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 19, 2019)

phill said:


> I don't believe your the first or will ever be the last as something similar happened to me but they where able to get into my Paypal (via Ebay) and use a credit card which was interesting as I was having arguements with Microsoft about having a £180 quid charged to me over games I never bought, I wasn't best amused...  They were quite useless about it.  Paypal I must say where fantastic and I'm not a fan of Paypal with how much they charge etc etc but moving on...
> 
> Still even all that fun on top, I now have more passwords and everything else to use and remember, there becomes a point that I really do wonder if I can be bothered with it at all sometimes...  But I simply gave up and formatted the drive, it was so much easier to do after all the rubbish that was on the drive booting up random programs or IE windows with annoying music etc..  Most frustrating...
> 
> ...



FUCK - good thing you told me - I had password 2 step authenticated everything apart from paypal - those wankers bought £400's worth of xbox console and games. Luckily though they paid with Paypal credit so nothing was directly taken out of my bank account.

::EDIT::

Been on the phone to my bank - no big figures have been flying out of my account but i got them to deactivate and issue me a new card anyway.


----------



## phill (Jun 19, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> FUCK - good thing you told me - I had password 2 step authenticated everything apart from paypal - those wankers bought £400's worth of xbox console and games. Luckily though they paid with Paypal credit so nothing was directly taken out of my bank account.
> 
> ::EDIT::
> 
> Been on the phone to my bank - no big figures have been flying out of my account but i got them to deactivate and issue me a new card anyway.



I think the biggest problem I had was that I'd link Ebay to Paypal, so it was very easy for them to take whatever..  I would have expected them to take something better than Call of Duty 8 or whatever it was though....  

I did the same with the card, got them to send out another.  Sometimes even though your not at fault with this as you don't expect people to put spyware on your PC at home (but suppose it bets paying for something....??) but it does take to be very careful on what you set to remember when you log in.  I find it rather sad to be in world like it but I suppose it'll get worse before it gets better??.....  

It's such a pain in the arse when it happens, I'm glad nothing has been a big issue for you to get it all sorted out.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 19, 2019)

phill said:


> I think the biggest problem I had was that I'd link Ebay to Paypal, so it was very easy for them to take whatever..  I would have expected them to take something better than Call of Duty 8 or whatever it was though....
> 
> I did the same with the card, got them to send out another.  Sometimes even though your not at fault with this as you don't expect people to put spyware on your PC at home (but suppose it bets paying for something....??) but it does take to be very careful on what you set to remember when you log in.  I find it rather sad to be in world like it but I suppose it'll get worse before it gets better??.....
> 
> It's such a pain in the arse when it happens, I'm glad nothing has been a big issue for you to get it all sorted out.



On a more positive note. I got this guys address. He's in Wakefield. I can go around there with a baseball bat and take back the xbox that I paid for.

The moment I knew something funny was happening, I yanked the net cable and hoped nothing important was taken. I went online with my laptop and two stepped my Hotmail and amazon but I didn't think of ebay or PayPal. Both of them are secured now and there's no other funny transactions in my PayPal so for the the moment all is clear. Repeated malware scans have drawn a blank


----------



## phill (Jun 19, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> On a more positive note. I got this guys address. He's in Wakefield. I can go around there with a baseball bat and take back the xbox that I paid for.



I wonder if asking for it back nicely would work as a starter?  You could say are you FreedomEclipse?  etc etc


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 19, 2019)

phill said:


> I wonder if asking for it back nicely would work as a starter?  You could say are you FreedomEclipse?  etc etc



Or I could call the police and have then go in with me lol. I doubt the person has taken delivery of it yet


----------



## phill (Jun 19, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Or I could call the police and have then go in with me lol. I doubt the person has taken delivery of it yet



I'd say that would be rather fun to do   Well, figuratively speaking...  Do you have a tracking number with your order??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 19, 2019)

phill said:


> I'd say that would be rather fun to do   Well, figuratively speaking...  Do you have a tracking number with your order??



No i dont as it was my JL account that made the purchase. I'll just wait a few days then arrive and lob a brick through his front window with a message tied to it that says "come the f**k out with my xbox right now"


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 20, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> No i dont as it was my JL account that made the purchase. I'll just wait a few days then arrive and lob a brick through his front window with a message tied to it that says "come the f**k out with my xbox right now"


Should throw in a Brexit jargon while you're at it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 20, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Should throw in a Brexit jargon while you're at it.



Only works if they are polish or romanian 

On the plus side - I got my £400 back and i still have the guys address, Ive had a look on googlemaps and it looks like a right trashy area.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2019)

Just been given the run around by my previous employer for the past week. I need my previous payslips sent to me because reasons but they dont seem to be interested in helping other than leading me on a wild goose chase spanning multiple companies which includes HMRC who also gave me a small run around *BUT ITS OK. *I finally got the information i needed/wanted but i want to go down to my previous employers HQ in Canary wharf and smash all the fucking windows of their big glass building with a sledgehammer.

I can finally move on.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 29, 2019)

Damn...well on plus side we are having our first summer lol and i'm going to do an oil change and wash the car in this potential heat wave..oh yes.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 2, 2019)

Sorry guys but does anyone know if there is a gigabyte rep on these forums,and how long is too long on a memory Rma to you guys?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 5, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Sorry guys but does anyone know if there is a gigabyte rep on these forums,and how long is too long on a memory Rma to you guys?


Don't think there is but I do believe there is one on Overclockers forum, from what i've seen they are pretty efficient in RMAs.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 10, 2019)

Somehow caught a nasty cough during the one off summer heat...


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 10, 2019)

Msi Z370 Sli Plus 1151 Motherboard Bios Update

 is there someone help me to update bios for this motherboard to work the 9th gen cpu, i had to used the motherboard with 8700k and sold it. i bought 9700k today and i realized that the motherboard has old bios.  Don't want to spend £££ for z390 motherboard. i'm willing to pay... Thanks


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 11, 2019)

Sadly I don't have any intel CPU sorry mate =/


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 16, 2019)

Finally we arrived Hong Kong from Manchester 12hrs up in the sky. Then 2 more hours to MANILA.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 16, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Finally we arrived Hong Kong from Manchester 12hrs up in the sky. Then 2 more hours to MANILA.


Is that vacation or permanent mate?


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 16, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Is that vacation or permanent mate?



Just Vacation mate. Kids school holiday.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 16, 2019)

I want to be back in hong kong


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 16, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I want to be back in hong kong


Would you want to with the protest still going?
Have fun huskie.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 16, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I want to be back in hong kong


long way to go for a Protest


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 16, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Would you want to with the protest still going?



Oh hell yeah. At least the best places to eat will be slightly more emptier.

though with that said. you can get like char sui, sui yuk fan for so little money and its a good portion. Not even £10 feed two people and you get a drink with it too! Here its like £8 some small portion of noodles and you dont even get a drink.

Obviously the protest bugs me a little because even i dont want China taking full control of hong kong, but being british born, its not really my place to protest even if hong kong might be my future.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 16, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Oh hell yeah. At least the best places to eat will be slightly more emptier.
> 
> though with that said. you can get like char sui, sui yuk fan for so little money and its a good portion. Not even £10 feed two people and you get a drink with it too! Here its like £8 some small portion of noodles and you dont even get a drink.
> 
> Obviously the protest bugs me a little because even i dont want China taking full control of hong kong, but being british born, its not really my place to protest even if hong kong might be my future.


I've not had plate of char sui, suki yuk fan for myself in a few years now..not been to a chinese restaurant since my last grandma birthday before she got hospitalised and then passed.
My future is still UK sadly for me as my parents are not HK born nor UK born but mainlands/Vietnam so yeah i'm be sticking around the UK revolution of potential sh*t hole of whatever brexit has in store.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 16, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> I've not had plate of char sui, suki yuk fan for myself in a few years now..not been to a chinese restaurant since my last grandma birthday before she got hospitalised and then passed.
> My future is still UK sadly for me as my parents are not HK born nor UK born but mainlands/Vietnam so yeah i'm be sticking around the UK revolution of potential sh*t hole of whatever brexit has in store.



Sorry to hear about your nan - mine passed away too a few about a year ago. your parents might not of been born in HK but its not too late to strike out on your own and blaze your own path. HK is good but its hot and populated as hell and thats ignoring the politics side of things.

For me I suppose its the circle of life - both my parents were born there. my dad came here for schooling when he was 11 so he's been here most of his life before he went back to HK and met my mum and got married and moved to the UK. I was born here but i feel like i have some sort of bound duty to go back. My sister has already done it. So I guess so must I.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 16, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Sorry to hear about your nan - mine passed away too a few about a year ago. your parents might not of been born in HK but its not too late to strike out on your own and blaze your own path. HK is good but its hot and populated as hell and thats ignoring the politics side of things.
> 
> For me I suppose its the circle of life - both my parents were born there. my dad came here for schooling when he was 11 so he's been here most of his life before he went back to HK and met my mum and got married and moved to the UK. I was born here but i feel like i have some sort of bound duty to go back. My sister has already done it. So I guess so must I.


Guess it depends what you want at the end of the spectrum and future. My partner being british(Caucasian) would probably would like the idea but probably won't want to live there with how chaotic HK can be from what i've heard.
I could easily have a career in HK if I wanted as my career can allow me to work internationally but whether I want to or not is up to me, the only thing that would put me off moving to HK which i'm sure i've said it before is lack of of ability to be able to drive to destinations as just how populated the cities are and I don't like the idea of living in apartments.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 16, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Guess it depends what you want at the end of the spectrum and future. My partner being british(Caucasian) would probably would like the idea but probably won't want to live there with how chaotic HK can be from what i've heard.
> I could easily have a career in HK if I wanted as my career can allow me to work internationally but whether I want to or not is up to me, the only thing that would put me off moving to HK which i'm sure i've said it before is lack of of ability to be able to drive to destinations as just how populated the cities are and I don't like the idea of living in apartments.



There are plenty of places you can drive to. Its just like any other city and obviously they all have their peak and off peak hours where they are busy/less busy etc etc You can drive but maybe parking might be an issue. If you got money, then you can live in a big apartment or in regular houses some places cost more to live where as some not so much it just depends where.

My dad rented out my grandads 3 story house in the village he grew up in for $3000hkd a month. its not the biggest 3 story house compared to the UK but its still 3 story and has more space than just one apartment. its got its own carpark and everything.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 16, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> There are plenty of places you can drive to. Its just like any other city and obviously they all have their peak and off peak hours where they are busy/less busy etc etc You can drive but maybe parking might be an issue. If you got money, then you can live in a big apartment or in regular houses some places cost more to live where as some not so much it just depends where.
> 
> My dad rented out my grandads 3 story house in the village he grew up in for $3000hkd a month. its not the biggest 3 story house compared to the UK but its still 3 story and has more space than just one apartment. its got its own carpark and everything.


I just feel the city life doesn't suit me lol, I'm too used to living in a small town with all the essentials and the flexibility to drive to places without any worries of crazy congestions and the fresh air to breathe.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 23, 2019)

So...Boris Johnson.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2019)

General consensus seems to be _"we're doomed"_


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 23, 2019)

Well we are screwed, simply because we have no options, I am not a fan of Boris nor am I of Hunt, Corbin and Labour are a mess (I am not political and the only time I voted in the last 10 years was the referendum).  I don't get the "The parliament will not allow a no deal Brexit" thing, come 31st October if we don't have a deal and the EU are unwilling to extend we have a no deal Brexit Parliament or not...……….. Happy days.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 23, 2019)

Well this just means the Conservatives are f*cked regardless, Labour probably won't get as many votes in the next GE, the general consensus I guess now is will he deliver Brexit regardless and whether EU will accept no deal.
At the end the hardcore brexiteer will probably blame the EU when things get worse when we leave and the other argument is we will suffer and hope we will recover..that is just pure speculations still. But if it doesn't happen then its the EU fault right.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 23, 2019)

All hail Presidot Boris (anyone done a DNA test because he looks Suspiciously like................)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> All hail Presidot Boris (anyone done a DNA test because he looks Suspiciously like................)


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 25, 2019)

What the Efff is going on with this weather, it's 34 degrees in the sun, just rained and hailed for 10 minutes and now more humid than every, I had to go out for a half hour drive earlier just to get a max dose of aircon!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> What the Efff is going on with this weather, it's 34 degrees in the sun, just rained and hailed for 10 minutes and now more humid than every, I had to go out for a half hour drive earlier just to get a max dose of aircon!



Not as humid as hong kong - that place was around 80% humidity. You could buy live fish from your local market and stuff it under your armpits and it would still be alive when you got home


----------



## phill (Jul 25, 2019)

I was visiting the factory at work a few weeks ago, they say it would be fun and fine...  IT was 43C on the shop floor and that was far from fine!! lol

That said been down there today and within 10 minutes I could just feel sweat running off my face...  Wow it's warm and I've got to cycle home yet... ummm...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2019)

Cycling home will be more fun because of the air/wind rushing past your face.


----------



## phill (Jul 25, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Cycling home will be more fun because of the air/wind rushing past your face.



You'd think that but sadly it makes you work even harder so you get even more of a sweat on lol  Can't win for trying to be honest but according to my phones weather program, it's telling me at 4pm its thunder and lightening...  I'm guessing then, it might be an interesting ride back......


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 25, 2019)

I think I am gonna invest in a decent portable aircon unit, Hong Kong may be hotter and have more humidity but almost everywhere has Aircon and I needz some fast!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2019)

phill said:


> You'd think that but sadly it makes you work even harder so you get even more of a sweat on lol  Can't win for trying to be honest but according to my phones weather program, it's telling me at 4pm its thunder and lightening...  I'm guessing then, it might be an interesting ride back......


 

Thats only if the windchill is below 10'c. though i tend to run a lot hotter anyway so regardless. 13-20'c on a bike a few miles and im still sweating.



Tatty_One said:


> I think I am gonna invest in a decent portable aircon unit, Hong Kong may be hotter and have more humidity but almost everywhere has Aircon and I needz some fast!



I got one. Im not allowed to use it though. Yours for £100 if you can pickup. 9000BTU


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 25, 2019)

phill said:


> You'd think that but sadly it makes you work even harder so you get even more of a sweat on lol  Can't win for trying to be honest but according to my phones weather program, it's telling me at 4pm its thunder and lightening...  I'm guessing then, it might be an interesting ride back......


Just find a road with a load of downhill you'll be alright lol.
I'm in a shirt and trousers and i'm dying in the office..


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks but I am not coming down your neck of the woods..... even hotter down south!


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 25, 2019)

Compare here in Philippines, even rainy seasons temps are 25c-30c. Aircon isn't enough I added two electric/stand fans (whatever you call) to make a room temperature below 20c.

Glad we live outside Manila

Always wearing shorts and sleeveless. Really humid...

11pm here watching TV with 3 fans Infront of us


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 25, 2019)

I spent 4 years in Kuwait, 50 - 55C was quite commonplace in the summer, it was rarely humid but when it was try 50C and 90% humidity!   Thankfully everything was heavy duty AC, including the tents


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> I spent 4 years in Kuwait, 50 - 55C was quite commonplace in the summer, it was rarely humid but when it was try 50C and 90% humidity!   Thankfully everything was heavy duty AC, including the tents



tell us about the war grandad.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 25, 2019)

82f here indoors 
Every window open wide
ceiling fan running full speed
 ghetto'ed 4x 120 + 1 x 200 from my other computer and still dripping sweat everywhere.
yeh its a little warm here


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 25, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> tell us about the war grandad.


That was in between wars 95-99, Ist Gulf was 91 (yes I was there), 2nd Gulf was 2003 (Yes I was there) and I still managed to be part of the first UK Battlegroup into Afghanistan in 2002   But hey, talk no more of war, I am a peace loving retired hippie now, I travel all over in my Mock Scooby Doo Mystery machine living the free festival life...…………..


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 25, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> living the free festival life...…………..


Do what !!!!!
next festival near to me is Bestivle at _Lulworth Castle_  and adult tickets are a low cost
*CAMP BESTIVAL 2019 GENERAL SALE PRICES *
 Adult Weekend Ticket - £197.50*
 Student Weekend Ticket - £185*
 Age 13 to 17 Weekend Ticket - £125*
 Age 10 to 12 Weekend Ticket - £98.75*
 Age 5 to 9 Weekend Ticket - £45*
 Age 4 & Under Weekend Ticket - £15*
 Babes In Arms (1 & Under) - FREE (but ticket required)*


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 25, 2019)

I often get tickets free, if not half price but when I go I tend to do the smaller venue's which is prob why I can get an ex Armed Forces discount, the big ones for big bucks have the demand in any case.


----------



## infrared (Aug 3, 2019)

Keeping fingers crossed for Derbyshire, looks pretty sketchy


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 5, 2019)

infrared said:


> Keeping fingers crossed for Derbyshire, looks pretty sketchy


Name one county that isn't sketchy lol, I don't think there is anywhere that is safe by the level of Japan safeness.


----------



## infrared (Aug 5, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Name one county that isn't sketchy lol, I don't think there is anywhere that is safe by the level of Japan safeness.


haha, i was referring to the whaley bridge dam looking like it's gonna quit it's job, but yes I think you're right that everywhere is pretty sketchy compared to Japan


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 5, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> I don't think there is anywhere that is safe by the level of Japan safeness.


On the whole all of the UK is Safe.
we are not at risk of locally erupting Volcano's, Tsunami or Cyclone's ( as your supposedly Safe Japan is).
also everywhere in Japan they have regular Earthquake Drills Because they have  Regular Earthquakes


----------



## infrared (Aug 5, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> On the whole all of the UK is Safe.
> we are not at risk of locally erupting Volcano's, Tsunami or Cyclone's ( as your supposedly Safe Japan is).


But we do have chavs in the UK.. I wouldn't say they're dangerous but they are annoying.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 5, 2019)

infrared said:


> haha, i was referring to the whaley bridge dam looking like it's gonna quit it's job, but yes I think you're right that everywhere is pretty sketchy compared to Japan





dorsetknob said:


> On the whole all of the UK is Safe.
> we are not at risk of locally erupting Volcano's, Tsunami or Cyclone's ( as your supposedly Safe Japan is).
> also everywhere in Japan they have regular Earthquake Drills Because they have  Regular Earthquakes





infrared said:


> But we do have chavs in the UK.. I wouldn't say they're dangerous but they are annoying.



Apart from the Tsunami or Volcanos at least you don't need to worry about getting rob as much compared to the UK lol and yes I agree as a whole UK is actually a lot safer than people think.
The whole dam thing well..its just showing its age and probably wasn't maintained enough.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 5, 2019)

last Tsunami to hit UK
was A small tsunami with a peak wave height anomaly of 40 cm (16 in) occurred on 29 June 2011 along the south coast of England. The tsunami was described as mild and there were no records of injuries or damage .
last volcanic eruption was approx 60 mil years ago
last hurricane 1987,


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 5, 2019)

Got a new tattoo back home, this biomechanical tattoo cost me £60...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 13, 2019)

There is going to be a Pokemon Centre opening in Westfield London sometime in October for few weeks only, if any of you guys have any pokemon fans among your family/friends it might be worth popping in for genuine japanese Pokemon merchandise.


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2019)

How's everyone been??  Been a while since I popped in here...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 13, 2019)

Not too bad, bit chilly at the moment but i'm still betting on one more hoorah summer heat wave week in August or even early September now.


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 13, 2019)

How is the weather there? We will be back home this week from 6,754 miles distance to UK.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 13, 2019)

About 13-20c average depending where you are in the UK mate, some drizzle here and there.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 13, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> How is the weather there? We will be back home this week from 6,754 miles distance to UK.


Did you pack a winter coat ? if not Buy one before you return   (hint its cold wet and WINTER IS COMING )


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2019)

There was a little bit of rain this morning coming to work, but nothing ever really become of it.  Hopefully it'll be cool and dry ish going home   Thankfully I won't have an hour commute to do 3.5 miles this evening with some luck...  Traffic around here it horrendous at the moment, loads of traffic works that seem to stop the town lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 13, 2019)

Went of an open recruitment day down at St Pauls. Id say it worked out quite well. though they probably have a huge list of people applying for the same position. Should i get in. I'll be getting 6k more than my previous job and do LESS work.

I really dont understand the way the world works sometimes. How can retail security with multi-million dollar contracts pay their staff so little when a receptionist or concierge to a posh hotel gets paid so much for for doing less and has less of a headache??


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 13, 2019)

You could ask the same thing with a lot of job positions mate lol. 
Anyway spent my evening just now trying to work around my parents bodge job of making a greenhouse in garden.. Gone wrong in so many ways I don't get how. The manual isn't that clear tbf but still... They manage to build it to a greenhouse but all the small details were wrong which made the whole thing wrong.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 13, 2019)

What the fuck is wrong with these people???


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 14, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> About 13-20c average depending where you are in the UK mate, some drizzle here and there.



Sheffield mate.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 14, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> What the fuck is wrong with these people???
> 
> View attachment 129181


Morons, absolute morons....Kinda reminds me when people gets surprised when you help someone do something thats pretty simple to do that takes 5-10mins but get charged hour rate and they get all. "what why do I need to pay that much?'


HUSKIE said:


> Sheffield mate.


Should be nice and cool then bruv.

So...Palit RTX 2080 not super or ti for £620 new worth it??


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> What the fuck is wrong with these people???
> 
> View attachment 129181



If that was me, I'd send them the bill with the £7 knocked off and say something along the lines of, "if you would like, we'd like you to contribute to this bill due to the cost of not reading the signs to say, do not let anything go out on the water unsupervised."  I mean how stupid can people be??

I don't get how the world is becoming...  

Still, how's everyone's day going so far??


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 15, 2019)

As Grateful parents ( they are not ) they should have made a Donation to the Coastguard/RNLI 
Or at the very least 
Donate time as a family to helping the RNLI collect Donations to fund this Charity.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 15, 2019)

Should just send them the £7000 bill and say you can send these payment in instalments to our charity foundation for rescuing your stupidity.
Edit:
Seems like it was story back in 1980s..imagine how much it is now with inflation.


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2019)

I'd agree with that wholeheartedly @dorsetknob   I don't see why stupidity can't be held accountable.....


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 15, 2019)

Just arrived Hongkong.. 12hrs more to hit macherster..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 15, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Just arrived Hongkong.. 12hrs more to hit macherster..



Fight a few riot cops while you're there. You might win a special medal from the British Empire


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 15, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Fight a few riot cops while you're there. You might win a special medal from the British Empire



I've seen them on the news. Had no time to join. I missed my pc instead.. Haha


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 15, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> I've seen them on the news. Had no time to join. I missed my pc instead.. Haha



With so much disruption going on. youre lucky you managed to get a flight at all!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 19, 2019)

Yo. Anyone here got a delid kit i can borrow?


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 19, 2019)

That's why my 56 reg little hatchback sounds like sports car and annoyed people walking on pavement. Going to mend this snapped Flexi down pipe with hopefully fiberfix heat wrap temporary solve this problem. Really skint from expensive holiday back home.

hope this kit will help my pocket.









						Fiberfix Heat Wrap 5 x 180cm | Toolstation
					

• 5-10 minutes cure time  • Water pressure rating up to 60 psi   • Temperature rating between -30° F and 300° F  • Sand-able and paintable         100 times stronger than duct tape. Can be used for high temperature breaks, tears and cracks to pipes and automotive applications. Hardens like steel...




					www.toolstation.com


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Well damn, is that sorted now Huskie? Bet it sounded like a V8 lol and summer almost over...hayfever free for another year now.


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 22, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well damn, is that sorted now Huskie? Bet it sounded like a V8 lol and summer almost over...hayfever free for another year now.



Yes sounds ok now. SORTED. But my HAYFEVER killing me....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 22, 2019)

Hay-fever isn't over yet. It's gonna be 30'c this weekend


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Well..this potential heat wave just proves i was right there would be one more summer heat wave before we dip back into coats lol.

Not at all surprised by this article:








						Why are pupils switching off from computing GCSE?
					

A big drop in the number of children sitting computing or ICT will be bad news for the tech industry.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				



The teaching in IT needs updating and changed to be more relevant  and teachers that teach "computing" are probably the same teacher teaching IT and probably hasn't got the knowledge to teach it to a standard to get them prepared for "A-levels". Saying that though you get taught the basics in computing in your first year of your degree or you can easily self-teach it yourself at home with resources from the internet and even books.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 23, 2019)

EVGA RTX 2080 for £599.99 from Scan UK???


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 23, 2019)

I wish I had money...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 23, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> I wish I had money...


I got prepare to get my gearbox seal done for my car and then insurance in November and couple of special edition games on pre-order i'll need to pay for..damn lol, oh well i've gone into a bit of hibernation with PC gaming atm.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 24, 2019)

Was clearing some clutter out of my build area at home and came across two boxes for 1060s and instantly panicked. I thought that I had one that i had forgot to refund from the last build i did a few months back. Thank god both boxes were empty.

Anyone here got Huskie's mobile number? Im due to pop around his tomorrow for a trade that was agreed on thursday night. Ive messaged him on TPU at 7pm today asking for his address but he's not been online.  London to Sheffield is a bloody long (about 4hrs -158miles from my house) drive if i dont know where exactly im going


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 25, 2019)

can give u a possible address 
 pm me
and in my well ventalated flat ( every bloody window open ) its a humid sticky 86f
i have even Ghettoed lots of 120mm  Case fans together to get some Air Circulating


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 25, 2019)

Here I'am...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 3, 2019)

Is it too late to build a nuclear bunker to hide from brexit?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2019)

I came across this and i couldnt help but think of @Tatty_One


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Should of asked for wind turbine instead of solar panel mate, should have known by now the UK doesn't get enough sunlight.








						Solar panels: Thousands of customers complain
					

People who took out large loans say the thousands of pounds in savings they were promised have not materialised.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi everyone   How's everyone's Monday's doing??


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 9, 2019)

great   and a WARNING TO FELLOW BRITS

This Morning i got a TeleRobot Phone me

Saying  This is Open Reach  we have detected via your ISP that your Connection is being used for Illegal Use
and we will Disconnect you in 24 Hours.
Please press 1 to talk to your ISP

 well Being a Mostly law abiding person i wanted to find out whats going on
so i Pressed one

got a live person answer 
and She Said Your ISP Has Detected your Connection is being used for Criminal activity.

i raise my tee shirt ready to slap slap slap my belly ( faking fapping Sound ).
I then said Which ISP.......... She Replied Talk Talk.
Sorry i replied  i'm not with Talk Talk.
(she) who are you with............. and i replied
You Contacted me you should have all the relevant Details................................>> They did'nt reply they hung up.

Pity was going to admit to watching porn  with the bellyslapping fapping sound in the background 

and yes i immediately contacted my ISP to Advise/alert them of what had just happened.


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> great   and a WARNING TO FELLOW BRITS
> 
> This Morning i got a TeleRobot Phone me
> 
> ...



I thought you might have said about the fact you'd been watching porn...  I was a little worried!!


----------



## infrared (Sep 9, 2019)

phill said:


> Hi everyone   How's everyone's Monday's doing??


Just another day in paradise!


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2019)

Sounds rather familiar... 

What is it you do @infrared ?


----------



## infrared (Sep 9, 2019)

Used to be an electrician elechicken, then after crashing my bike I was working in the office doing quotations.. but had to quit thanks to worsening chronic pain that never seems gives me a break. These days I just tinker with stuff when I feel up to it but tbh achieve very little.

My old man saw me looking at a battery spot welder recently (a german designed kit, 'k-weld') so he bought it through the business for me. I've been refurbing a bunch of tool batteries with it, it's weirdly satisfying lol. Here's a makita 18v battery I was replacing cells on, pretty happy with how it turned out! Also gave my cordless dyson a new lease of life.




I really need to finish reassembling my main PC.. it's been apart for 9 months, it's hard to get motivated to work on it though, I get so uncomfortable sat there trying to work on it. Even when it's done and working it kinda sucks to sit there using it. Just wish I could get comfortable and enjoy it.

Edit - what do you do Phill?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Very spiffing, we are now entering cold season and couple of  spiders popping out of hibernation after the summer and everyone gone brain dead over brexit. 
Id say UK is shaping up to be fun autumn to winter.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 9, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I came across this and i couldnt help but think of @Tatty_One


Couldn't have been me or my old lot, this mob are scruffy b*st*rds 



dorsetknob said:


> great   and a WARNING TO FELLOW BRITS
> 
> This Morning i got a TeleRobot Phone me
> 
> ...


Check your phone bill, I had one last week, it was exactly the same message start, I did not press for any dial back and just hung up but I noticed it was from Africa


----------



## infrared (Sep 9, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> your phone bill, I had one last week, it was exactly the same message start, I did not press for any dial back and just hung up but I noticed it was from Africa


I had a bunch of calls from Botswana the other week, it was on the mobile so I saw the location and didn't bother answering, they tried calling a few times though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2019)

infrared said:


> I had a bunch of calls from Botswana the other week, it was on the mobile so I saw the location and didn't bother answering, they tried calling a few times though.



You should have - Maybe it was your rich Botswanian uncle who your parents never spoke about that passed away recently and left a princely sum of 50,000 ugandan dollars in your name.


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2019)

I've a few Bosch drill batteries that needs to have cells replaced on them.  I don't use them very much but it would be nice to get them sorted out   They are older models but they work perfectly fine otherwise 

I wish I had some more time to do PC work, my little girl at home takes a lot of my time which is fine, but when you'd like to get things finished or done...    Ah well 

I'm in IT @infrared   I hit my 2 year work anniversary last Wednesday, I'm currently out and about looking for another position which might have come along but just waiting to hear   I enjoy my job, I just hope they change things for me... lol   I used to be a decorator, I've done building work and pretty much everything else in between!


----------



## infrared (Sep 9, 2019)

phill said:


> I've a few Bosch drill batteries that needs to have cells replaced on them.  I don't use them very much but it would be nice to get them sorted out  They are older models but they work perfectly fine otherwise
> 
> I wish I had some more time to do PC work, my little girl at home takes a lot of my time which is fine, but when you'd like to get things finished or done...   Ah well
> 
> I'm in IT @infrared  I hit my 2 year work anniversary last Wednesday, I'm currently out and about looking for another position which might have come along but just waiting to hear  I enjoy my job, I just hope they change things for me... lol  I used to be a decorator, I've done building work and pretty much everything else in between!


I might be able to sort them, the problem with older batteries is finding replacement nicd/nimh cells for a reasonable price. I have 1 donor battery with a handful of healthy 2000mAh sub-c cells in it so perhaps I could sort your drill batteries out 

Ah nice, fingers crossed they find you a better position at work. I did an IT practitioners course too but tbh it put me off.. Computers were my hobby and sitting there all day took the fun out of it for me so I decided to be an electrician instead. If I could go back again I'd do what my younger brother did and become a marine engineer, the futures looking pretty good for him!

Enjoy the time with your daughter while you can I guess, won't feel like long before she's off living her own life.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2019)

infrared said:


> I might be able to sort them, the problem with older batteries is finding replacement nicd/nimh cells for a reasonable price. I have 1 donor battery with a handful of healthy 2000mAh sub-c cells in it so perhaps I could sort your drill batteries out
> 
> Ah nice, fingers crossed they find you a better position at work. I did an IT practitioners course too but tbh it put me off.. Computers were my hobby and sitting there all day took the fun out of it for me so I decided to be an electrician instead. If I could go back again I'd do what my younger brother did and become a marine engineer, the futures looking pretty good for him!
> 
> Enjoy the time with your daughter while you can I guess, won't feel like long before she's off living her own life.



Do you do private work? For instance - If i i had something that needed to be fixed or maybe a battery pack rebuilt, would you do it? Your time will be paid for of course.

I wouldnt trouble you with something advanced like a faulty motherboard or graphics cards but maybe other things. Its nice to know a guy who can rebuild laptop batteries or other battery packs and stuff like that


----------



## infrared (Sep 9, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Do you do private work? For instance - If i i had something that needed to be fixed or maybe a battery pack rebuilt, would you do it? Your time will be paid for of course.
> 
> I wouldnt trouble you with something advanced like a faulty motherboard or graphics cards but maybe other things


Usually just for friends, but I'd be happy to help TPU regulars too  If you aren't in a mad rush to get it back I don't mind having a look, I have a bit of a backlog of projects though so I can't promise a quick turn-around. (approx 1-2 weeks I guess)

I'd actually like to have a go at fixing broken graphics cards at some point, but that's a skill I want to practice and develop first before I attempt repairs on someone elses card. My soldering is good enough to be replacing small stuff like blown mosfets/fuses/caps etc (practiced on my old 8800gts) but BGA soldering looks tricky for VRAM, and dead cards for donor parts are still expensive.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2019)

Normally i wouldnt be in a rush. Id try and source all the parts needed for you myself before sending it to you for you to work on - at least in the case of battery packs. Im guessing you have all the equipment to weld or solder Lithium Ion batteries together without them exploding.

I do a lot of cycling at night so im guessing one or two of by battery packs might need a rebuild eventually.... If youre already rebuilding battery packs for drills. id say youre probably the guy im looking for Unless you've already burnt down or blown up your house a few times already.


----------



## infrared (Sep 9, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Normally i wouldnt be in a rush. Id try and source all the parts needed for you myself before sending it to you for you to work on - at least in the case of battery packs. Im guessing you have all the equipment to weld or solder Lithium Ion batteries together without them exploding.
> 
> I do a lot of cycling at night so im guessing one or two of by battery packs might need a rebuild eventually.... If youre already rebuilding battery packs for drills. id say youre probably the guy im looking for Unless you've already burnt down or blown up your house a few times already.


LOL!! So far so good, no [unintentional] explosions or fires yet thankfully! 

Sounds pretty ideal then, feel free to give me a shout when you want an ebike battery doing, as far as batteries go they should be fairly easy to work on 

edit - and yep, got a spot welder, soldering gear, heat shrink, crimpers etc, I like to do a decent job or it's not worth bothering imo.


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2019)

infrared said:


> I might be able to sort them, the problem with older batteries is finding replacement nicd/nimh cells for a reasonable price. I have 1 donor battery with a handful of healthy 2000mAh sub-c cells in it so perhaps I could sort your drill batteries out
> 
> Ah nice, fingers crossed they find you a better position at work. I did an IT practitioners course too but tbh it put me off.. Computers were my hobby and sitting there all day took the fun out of it for me so I decided to be an electrician instead. If I could go back again I'd do what my younger brother did and become a marine engineer, the futures looking pretty good for him!
> 
> Enjoy the time with your daughter while you can I guess, won't feel like long before she's off living her own life.



I think the cost in posting them might outway the cost of getting them done and I'm unsure if Royal Mail would actually accept them to start with!  It's funny how they decide to not send something after years of sending it....?  Strange...

I don't mind the differences between home and work   Home is where I can go a little nuts and have too much kit and update/mess around with some server kit.  I think they might frown on me for running CB R20 on each of the servers and seeing which is the fastest 

Well I think I'll have a little bit longer with her yet, she's only just turned 6 months   Still she's lovely and enjoy the day and time I do get with her..  I hope it lasts for a long long time


----------



## infrared (Sep 10, 2019)

phill said:


> I think the cost in posting them might outway the cost of getting them done and I'm unsure if Royal Mail would actually accept them to start with!  It's funny how they decide to not send something after years of sending it....?  Strange...


I didn't consider postage that's a good point. Why does everything cost money?? 


phill said:


> I don't mind the differences between home and work  Home is where I can go a little nuts and have too much kit and update/mess around with some server kit. I think they might frown on me for running CB R20 on each of the servers and seeing which is the fastest


I mean.. we gots to know what CB score they get, right?!  For science!


phill said:


> Well I think I'll have a little bit longer with her yet, she's only just turned 6 months  Still she's lovely and enjoy the day and time I do get with her.. I hope it lasts for a long long time


aww, that's awesome!


----------



## phill (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm down in Somerset and fairly close by the motorway which is somewhat of a bargain, but travelling around these days I've just got no love at all for driving much... 

I'm hoping to get some more bits and pieces tested soon for home..  Christmas toys inbound!! 

Sophia is awesome, love her to bits, just wish I wasn't at work as I want to be home!! lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 10, 2019)

Man what idiot decided to go into work in black trouser, black shirt and black jumper?? (mine)
You just need some lovely V8 or turbo noise to spice up your journey Phil.  
I do find commuting on motorway boring aswell tbh to the point I just start talking to myself and commentating on people crap driving and then when I get bored I just speed up or start singing to the songs playing from my USB drive.(got android unit installed in my car now, real game changer to enjoying music a lot more)


----------



## infrared (Sep 10, 2019)

replied to you by PM, Phill 


kurosagi01 said:


> Man what idiot decided to go into work in black trouser, black shirt and black jumper?? (mine)
> You just need some lovely V8 or turbo noise to spice up your journey Phil.
> I do find commuting on motorway boring aswell tbh to the point I just start talking to myself and commentating on people crap driving and then when I get bored I just speed up or start singing to the songs playing from my USB drive.(got android unit installed in my car now, real game changer to enjoying music a lot more)


Definitely! I'm still clinging onto an old turbo v8 car and love it to bits! But driving in the UK is pretty rubbish, with bad road layouts, constant road works, speed cameras everywhere, bad drivers constantly trying to kill you... Going to germany for a driving holiday on the other hand, now that was enjoyable, how driving should be!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 10, 2019)

The UK has better driving the further you head up north imo. anything beyond the midlands. some down south places are good too like wales etc etc where you have twisty country roads with a lot of ups and downs and lovely countryside to piss off and choke out the local wildlife with your loud engine/exhaust noises and petrol emissions.


----------



## infrared (Sep 10, 2019)

I can see you don't like fast cars, but don't assume everyone with a powerful car is like that.. My car has mufflers and factory catalysts still so it's not obnoxious, always passes the emissions test with flying colours, and I drive courteously around other road users. If I want to go fast then I do a track day. You're spot on about the roads being better further north though, would love to explore the peak district, and some of the beautiful roads in scotland. I've been through some of wales and it seems fairly good, north west wales was cool.

edit - ignore the comment about drivers in london if you saw it, was a dumb assumption.. guess with all the restrictions there probably aren't a lot of loud cars there.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 10, 2019)

I never said i didnt like fast cars. I was just saying there are places to go for that. Obviously not as good as Germany though with their Autobahn and Nurburgring


----------



## infrared (Sep 10, 2019)

Ah right, yep definitely. Sorry your post felt like you were having a jab. 

I just wish there was somewhere appropriate here in England like the places you mentioned, most of our tracks are on the small side, and are more fun on bikes. :/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 10, 2019)

I think there are a lot of major UK race tracks like silverstone that have track days, though youre probably right. probably a lot more fun on a bike. Not just on the track but for tearing through countryside too.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 10, 2019)

There is a nice bit of country road you can use to go to Cardiff if you don't take the bridge to get across which I got detoured on by a friend of mine when we went to pick up a car for him, it was indeed nice bit of drive but couldn't go at it that great due to the rain but i managed to get about 350 miles out of my gt86 with about less than 1/4 tank left from full. Went from corby to cardiff and then back to northampton in one day on the refuel at corby.
Wouldn't mind taking that route again if I had to go Cardiff again, the roads are definitely a lot wider the further north you go until you reach the major cities, the roads to get into like Birmingham,Nottingham, Sheffield and Leeds are certainly more friendly than London with the roads get narrower even with 2-3 lanes.
Bikes are king/queen on public roads but i'm too scared to ride one sadly.


----------



## infrared (Sep 10, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think there are a lot of major UK race tracks like silverstone that have track days, though youre probably right. probably a lot more fun on a bike. Not just on the track but for tearing through countryside too.


I've done silverstone in the car, was good fun. Would love to do Thruxton, Donnington park would be good too, I've done that on the bike. Rockingham, Castle combe, Snetterton, Anglesea are all fun but more suitable for bikes.
Now this will be a controversial opinion! As far as an autobahn equivelant.. a lot (but not all) of our motorways are smooth and straight enough to cover a lot of distance very quickly.. perhaps they should raise or entirely lift the speed limit on the suitable sections between midnight and 6am. I don't really have much faith in other drivers or their cars though so as much as I'd love this there would probably be tons of crashes.



kurosagi01 said:


> There is a nice bit of country road you can use to go to Cardiff if you don't take the bridge to get across which I got detoured on by a friend of mine when we went to pick up a car for him, it was indeed nice bit of drive but couldn't go at it that great due to the rain but i managed to get about 350 miles out of my gt86 with about less than 1/4 tank left from full. Went from corby to cardiff and then back to northampton in one day on the refuel at corby.
> Wouldn't mind taking that route again if I had to go Cardiff again, the roads are definitely a lot wider the further north you go until you reach the major cities, the roads to get into like Birmingham,Nottingham, Sheffield and Leeds are certainly more friendly than London with the roads get narrower even with 2-3 lanes.
> Bikes are king/queen on public roads but i'm too scared to ride one sadly.


Interesting, I'll have to try to find that. I usually come off the M4 and take the M48 (iirc) to go over the old bridge, which leads to a lovely bit of fun dual carriageway which usually has very little traffic on it. Crazy mileage out of that gt86 holy crap! I'm lucky if I see 400 miles out of an 85L tank  
Don't feel bad about skipping on bikes.. I got into them and crashed not even doing anything particularly stupid, really messed myself up. They're fun as hell but definitely pretty high risk.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 10, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> There is a nice bit of country road you can use to go to Cardiff if you don't take the bridge to get across which I got detoured on by a friend of mine when we went to pick up a car for him, it was indeed nice bit of drive but couldn't go at it that great due to the rain but i managed to get about 350 miles out of my gt86 with about less than 1/4 tank left from full. Went from corby to cardiff and then back to northampton in one day on the refuel at corby.
> Wouldn't mind taking that route again if I had to go Cardiff again, the roads are definitely a lot wider the further north you go until you reach the major cities, the roads to get into like Birmingham,Nottingham, Sheffield and Leeds are certainly more friendly than London with the roads get narrower even with 2-3 lanes.
> Bikes are king/queen on public roads but i'm too scared to ride one sadly.



Consider taking part in 'hill climb' races in Jersey


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 10, 2019)

infrared said:


> Interesting, I'll have to try to find that. I usually come off the M4 and take the M48 (iirc) to go over the old bridge, which leads to a lovely bit of fun dual carriageway which usually has very little traffic on it. Crazy mileage out of that gt86 holy crap! I'm lucky if I see 400 miles out of an 85L tank
> Don't feel bad about skipping on bikes.. I got into them and crashed not even doing anything particularly stupid, really messed myself up. They're fun as hell but definitely pretty high risk.


Yep I was well impressed  the GT86 with 50L tank is actually very efficient if you do long commute, my Mazda 3 MPS is quite efficient too if i'm doing long commutes, can probably get 350 miles on 1 tank too even with 290bhp under my foot.


FreedomEclipse said:


> Consider taking part in 'hill climb' races in Jersey


Nah i'm good bruv.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 10, 2019)

you have 2 cars??? Where do you get so much money?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 10, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you have 2 cars??? Where do you get so much money?


I don't, I had the GT86 back in 2015-2016 and went through 2 other cars before settling with the MPS.


----------



## phill (Sep 10, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Man what idiot decided to go into work in black trouser, black shirt and black jumper?? (mine)
> You just need some lovely V8 or turbo noise to spice up your journey Phil.
> I do find commuting on motorway boring aswell tbh to the point I just start talking to myself and commentating on people crap driving and then when I get bored I just speed up or start singing to the songs playing from my USB drive.(got android unit installed in my car now, real game changer to enjoying music a lot more)



If only I could afford one!!  I wouldn't say no to a RS4 or RS6 but that's not going to happen on my current wages  :crying:  Even then, I do wonder if I would enjoy it or not because of how roads are..  As @infrared pointed out, too many cameras and idiots and people on the roads now to be making any sort of fun with the cars..   Need to go to track days now to get any sort of fun I think but even then, still need to be careful as idiots about there too  

My Cupra R does me ok..  Manages 400 miles or so on a tank on a long journey, I can't complain for a 1.8T petrol   I have meant to get it tuned and the turbo down pipe replaced but that's not going to happen sadly soon   Lord knows I miss my fast cars


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 10, 2019)

phill said:


> If only I could afford one!!  I wouldn't say no to a RS4 or RS6 but that's not going to happen on my current wages  :crying:  Even then, I do wonder if I would enjoy it or not because of how roads are..  As @infrared pointed out, too many cameras and idiots and people on the roads now to be making any sort of fun with the cars..   Need to go to track days now to get any sort of fun I think but even then, still need to be careful as idiots about there too
> 
> My Cupra R does me ok..  Manages 400 miles or so on a tank on a long journey, I can't complain for a 1.8T petrol   I have meant to get it tuned and the turbo down pipe replaced but that's not going to happen sadly soon   Lord knows I miss my fast cars


I have a mate with the "stage 2" package on his 1.8T cupra R and he's surprised it hasn't thrown a piston yet lol but then he said the car just has too much torque in the lower rev range making it have no traction in 1st gear and 2nd gear.
The car makes 280bhp or something I believe?
The motorway is probably the most refined bit of road we have compared to all smaller roads that get patched up and then get f*cked again.


----------



## infrared (Sep 10, 2019)

Cupras are cool, mucho respect to those little 1.8T rockets lol


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 10, 2019)

Hey Freedom what were you doing at 13:45 GMT on 22 August, 


Spoiler



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-en...r-cyclist-who-headbutted-pedestrian-to-ground


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 10, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> Hey Freedom what were you doing at 13:45 GMT on 22 August,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Not yellow enough to be me. Sorry to disappoint you. Though it looks like he jumped a red so he's a bit of a muppet anyway

:EDIT:

I mean if the cyclist had right of way but the guy ran across the street anyway and almost knocked the cyclist off then shouted a few expletives at the cyclist for almost killing him then yeah - the man in the suit deserved to be twatted.


----------



## phill (Sep 10, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> I have a mate with the "stage 2" package on his 1.8T cupra R and he's surprised it hasn't thrown a piston yet lol but then he said the car just has too much torque in the lower rev range making it have no traction in 1st gear and 2nd gear.
> The car makes 280bhp or something I believe?
> The motorway is probably the most refined bit of road we have compared to all smaller roads that get patched up and then get f*cked again.





infrared said:


> Cupras are cool, mucho respect to those little 1.8T rockets lol



Mines stock for the moment, I've just had a new back box and centre put on as it needed replacing.  I think if the turbo down pipe goes, I'll get a sports cat fitted and get the car mapped.  I don't need balls out power, getting the power down sucks as @kurosagi01 mentions for his mates car, it's bloody horrific...  Slight bit of grease or damp or both, it's not something you can drive fast really...

Oh our UK roads are a bloody mess..  I drive the motorways a lot and bloody hell I always seem to find the ruts that the lorries go in..  Drives me bloody crazy!  Sadly they never do really fix anything as quick fixes just rip apart after a little while and when they do re-tarmac something, it takes them 6 months and miles of tail backs to do 5 foot properly...  It just sucks...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 11, 2019)

Well here is my view now with the new android head unit from Eonon(China special).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 11, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well here is my view now with the new android head unit from Eonon(China special).
> View attachment 131618



How much that cost you in total? And how much did it cost you to install?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 11, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> How much that cost you in total? And how much did it cost you to install?


Bought it on a "back to school" offer on Eonon website, it was £244 with the sale and installed it with my older brother help on a Friday evening. Took about 2 hours with pre installing the harness into the head unit, disconnect the negative car battery and then removing the old unit and routing the GPS under the vents,USB and wifi antenna to the glove box.
Just pry off the vents and 2 screws and then pull the old unit out towards you, unplug the cables and then reverse the order job done. Lot easier than the Peugeot 206 at least on the Mazda.


----------



## HUSKIE (Sep 11, 2019)

Here's mine.

7'' slim android fully touch screen with satnav and reverse parking camera( bought £70 brand new) installed on my reg 56 small 2 door hatchback. I installed no problem at all. Asked garage for the price they said £200+ wowowie! So I did install. not the best looking. still waiting for the surround trim to look beautiful.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 11, 2019)

Being able to use sat-nav/google maps is a bonus for me since i've always used my phone for sat-nav, being that it is always up to date with the quickest and most efficient route. My 208 GTI sat nav took me the front way to get into Excel arena in london and tried to take me the same way back out, where as google will take you through the route that probably direct lorries, through the back way going through the Docklands area, m25 and then m1.

Yeah I wouldn't want pay that much for someone to install head unit unless it was dashboard of a merc or something...


----------



## phill (Sep 11, 2019)

I'm the same @kurosagi01, I use my phone sometimes when I'm unsure of the route I'm going..  Seems to be updated each time I use it, now with a speed reference...  I'm not sure how much of this goes back to Google or whoever would use the data but...  Gets you thinking a bit   Well sometimes... lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 11, 2019)

phill said:


> I'm the same @kurosagi01, I use my phone sometimes when I'm unsure of the route I'm going..  Seems to be updated each time I use it, now with a speed reference...  I'm not sure how much of this goes back to Google or whoever would use the data but...  Gets you thinking a bit   Well sometimes... lol


I have all those "disabled" on my account from day 1, the only thing on is youtube.
I've been going to Excel arena for Comiccon for past few years now consistently I should really know the route by now but I don't. I know I need get onto the m25 after the m1 but can't remember whether I need to use the route to take to Gatwick or Heathrow..then just follow it until I reach the side of London near the Docklands area where I can recall which lanes I need to be in to get in and out at least.


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2019)

I don't think I've ever bothered changing them to be honest..  As much as it can be of help, it's probably just as much a pain in the rear....

How's everyone's Thursdays going so far?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 12, 2019)

Slow really, not as cold as past few days but it is manageable at the moment.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 12, 2019)

Its going to be a warm weekend.


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2019)

It's been an interesting week for the weather..  That said, I'm glad I managed to get the grass cut before the rain earlier this week..  

Well tomorrow if Friday...  Soooooo looking forward to the weekend


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2019)

bah, my powered USB 3 hub since ive had since 2013 has decided It was time to clock out. I think it happened earlier in the week but I tried plugging in a USB stick today and Its completely gone. A replacement powered USB 3 hub is pricey and Teknet dont sell the same model no more.

Looking at a TP-Link UH-700. guy on ebay has scuffed up pre-owned one and im trying to lowball him for it lol. I dont want to be paying £30+ for one. thats just stupid.


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2019)

I hope that you can get a replacement   How many USB 3 devices do you connect in?  Is there enough on your motherboard?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2019)

Yeah I bought one for £4 after using my nectar card points. 

Same UH-700. the guy with the pre-owned one wasn't willing to play ball. His one was scuffed up. Came with no cables, no box and no warranty. Tp-link have a 2 year warranty on these things and from what I read on reviews. That's worth having.

Guy wanted £23 originally. I offered him £15 due to the circumstances.. He came back with £20 then later on £18.50 when I offered him £16. My original hope was that he just wanted to get rid of the of it and would accept the offer. 

The one I bought is new and cost £25 before nectar card points kicked in. I still had to pay for postage though 

My pc case has usb 3 ports but that's still quite a stretch away. I had my previous USB hub velcroed to the side of my desk an arms length away so it was more a convenience thing then having to get out of my seat each time to plug and unplug stuff


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah I bought one for £4 after using my nectar card points.
> 
> Same UH-700. the guy with the pre-owned one wasn't willing to play ball. His one was scuffed up. Came with no cables, no box and no warranty. Tp-link have a 2 year warranty on these things and from what I read on reviews. That's worth having.
> 
> ...



You just have to love Ebay at times don't you?? lol  

I can understand the requirement for the hub now   I try to keep my PC on my desk, that said, I need to actually put it in a case to be honest...  That does seem like a lot of work but recently it's been playing up and I've no idea what the heck is going on with it..  I blame the board I have because I hope to crikey it's not the CPU lol  That said, I might put a thread up and see what suggestions come back..  That said, I've no money really for any PC hardware but where there's a will I suppose lol

How's your Friday going @FreedomEclipse ?  It's nice and sunny here today at the moment, soon to be going home time which is always a welcomed thing for me.. lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2019)

my 760T is too big to keep on my desk - it has its own desk near my desk though  Slow friday. didnt get out of bed till 12pm.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 7, 2019)

So this year is the year has so far been dominated by:
-Brexit - Get this at the GF parents house
-Hong Kong protest and now riots - Get this at home from the parents
-Gender/LGBT/neutral equality is now somehow influencing media and how people treat..people in general?
-Climate change talk *don't have problem with this one*
-Donald Trump being Donald Trump

Nobody gave two toss about it until recently, it's insane that it is now even more relevant than it has been over the years.


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2019)

It seems my good sir that the world has gone finally bat ^%$" crazy....  I can't understand it myself....  

I do wonder sometimes if the media is just there to stir crap up and then for everything else just to make it even more stupid than ever..  I'll have to find a picture that I saw on Facebook a little while ago, was brilliant for what spreads ^%" the most......


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 7, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I blame the stories making good clickbait... 

Obama making stuff like the affordable care act is boring... Brexit=Drama Trump=Drama Climate change=Drama 

Good clickbait drama gets the normies interested


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 7, 2019)

phill said:


> It seems my good sir that the world has gone finally bat ^%$" crazy....  I can't understand it myself....
> 
> I do wonder sometimes if the media is just there to stir crap up and then for everything else just to make it even more stupid than ever..  I'll have to find a picture that I saw on Facebook a little while ago, was brilliant for what spreads ^%" the most......


It certainly has, I mean in terms of media representation i'm all for casting the race ethics background and giving equal opportunity to the right people if the character fits them, but changing the original concept character to like gender swapping, changing the ethnicity of character or making them LGBT just seem wrong to me.
The other issue is with the whole female lead roles all sudden seems to be a huge thing, i'm all for female leads in other types of genre and not just romance/comedy but the whole force "empowering" female character seem to be a thing and not good writing. A good writing for character is good but the way it get portrays just seemed way too forced.

I mean look at the new Terminator film...they built up Sarah Connors which is good story writing and they made out John Connor to be important in the lore but this new film seem to wipe out that part of the lore and somehow these 2 new female lead characters seemed a bit forced IF they were interpreted that way.

The new CW Batwoman show..my god some of the dialogues just gives me face palm and does not represent strong female at all.

That is true Gorbaz..that is true indeed and it is messing up the ordinary people like us...


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 7, 2019)

I can't say specifically for the example you posed, but I agree there are going to be a lot of screw ups when it comes to actually presenting characters equally. At the moment there is a bit of a frenzy to push women into the limelight and it's often not going to be executed correctly at all, sort of trial and error at the end of the day.

Story writing as a whole is quite difficult though, as an author you will be attached to certain characters more than others, be it you working on your own characters or inheriting characters from someone else. You will naturally end up with some characters being more dominant than others, in some cases it will end up being the man and others the woman. But you can bet your bottom dollar people are going to give you flak for being sexist in both cases. Add social media and you have a nice flame war going because most people aren't bothered to moderate what they say.

I think that kind of behaviour by the public is one of the big things that drives writers and other people who make media to try too hard on these aspects, it makes them scared of "unfairly representing" X, Y or Z group of people.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 7, 2019)

Pretty much it really, particularly the western media writers seem to be trying way too hard in promoting strong female lead roles.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 7, 2019)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> I blame the stories making good clickbait...
> 
> Obama making stuff like the affordable care act is boring... Brexit=Drama Trump=Drama Climate change=Drama
> 
> Good clickbait drama gets the normies interested



100%

With the massive growth of social media, the political biases of the mainstream media and how the masses consume it, the public in general have become easy to brainwash and indoctrinated into whatever their screens and monitors show them. 


Call it a mass psychological brainwashing..... If you see _'blue man = bad!' _on your screens/monitors everyday, day in day out. you'll end up believing it. Thats how the media has turned the UK into a hostile environment as far as race is concerned. The same exact thing was done for immigration. It turned people against each other just like Brexit has turned the people against each other.

Some people join in to fight the good fight without actually knowing why or what they are fighting for but see other people fighting so they must fight too.


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2019)

When will things get back to normal is all I'd like to know....??


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 7, 2019)

phill said:


> When will things get back to normal is all I'd like to know....??


Probably won't, whoever is  the next president will face criticism in general in the US, regardless if brexit happens or delayed or cancelled people will not be happy with the result regardless. People will shout out democracy isn't there and so on and so on etc.
Feminist and LGBT culture is all-time high now with many celebrity with like minded alike and many businesses seem to want to tick that box all the sudden(looking at you Disney).
Climate talk will forever be on subject.
The protest/riot in HK will hopefully calms down eventually.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 7, 2019)

Just get yourself somewhere comfortable with qualifications/education and keep your bags ready to pack up and go somewhere new IMO

There's a lot of different places to go if you need a change in scenery (political or otherwise)


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2019)

There's no escaping it that's for sure, which is a shame..  I think the world has gone bonkers....  I can understand climate issues but then rather than having a load of meetings about meetings, just do something right there and then about it..  What's the point otherwise?  Doing things gradually won't make a big enough impact and by then would possibly be too late for ever man woman and child and everything else on this planet of ours..  

But hey, I don't know nothing.....  I'll just go sit somewhere quiet


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 7, 2019)

If only we had a strong and stable government. The US arent fairing that much better in that regard.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 7, 2019)

Strong and stable 

Good luck getting the latter with Brexit meme train coming through


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 8, 2019)

Proud day. Ive lost enough weight to take a link off my watch strap. I think i'll need to puch a few new holes in my belt next


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2019)

Congrats @FreedomEclipse    I need to get back on my bike to work but it's just not the weather for it of late sadly


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 9, 2019)

Always a good day when that happens, I weighed myself on a new digital scale last month which gives "body fat percentage", surprised to see it at 13% really.
Anyway I bought tickets to see the Nier Orchestra next year at the royal festival hall next year in feb..not been to that part of london where the venue is before in my whole life.
But should be good event,all tickets are sold out and me being cheap missed out on front seatings but I got some seats in back seats..so not too bad.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 9, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Always a good day when that happens, I weighed myself on a new digital scale last month which gives "body fat percentage", surprised to see it at 13% really.
> Anyway I bought tickets to see the Nier Orchestra next year at the royal festival hall next year in feb..not been to that part of london where the venue is before in my whole life.
> But should be good event,all tickets are sold out and me being cheap missed out on front seatings but I got some seats in back seats..so not too bad.



If youre still around. Id be happy to come out for beer when youre done


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 9, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If youre still around. Id be happy to come out for beer when youre done


Depends who i'm going with and how late id want stay in London, the event starts at 3pm and ends around 5pm. It take about hour in underground from waterloo to get to one of the outskirt undergrounds(stanmore or edgeware) and then another hour and half to drive home from one of them stations.
I'll let you know closer date though.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 9, 2019)

A brief message to all you Brits and any other invited guests that frequent around these parts, I have been browsing through the last few pages, mainly because I don't come in here as often as I should but I am seeing some politics creeping back into discussions, please do not discuss politics here, although a clubhouse you remain an integral part of this forum where political discussion is against the guidelines, if you feel strongly that you want to discuss political current affairs then that is fine however if you do we will need to move the clubhouse to the Lounge to be consistent with the main forum guidelines.
Some of you may remember back a few years ago when the clubhouse very nearly got moved because of mainly political discussion, personally as I don't frequent the clubhouse it does not matter either way to me so as a Mod team we thought it prudent to give you a say in it's future.

Rather than filling this thread up of responses to this post, if you feel strongly either way, drop me a PM, I will share them with the Mod team, hopefully between us all we can reach a workable solution.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 11, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> A brief message to all you Brits and any other invited guests that frequent around these parts, I have been browsing through the last few pages, mainly because I don't come in here as often as I should but I am seeing some politics creeping back into discussions, please do not discuss politics here, although a clubhouse you remain an integral part of this forum where political discussion is against the guidelines, if you feel strongly that you want to discuss political current affairs then that is fine however if you do we will need to move the clubhouse to the Lounge to be consistent with the main forum guidelines.
> Some of you may remember back a few years ago when the clubhouse very nearly got moved because of mainly political discussion, personally as I don't frequent the clubhouse it does not matter either way to me so as a Mod team we thought it prudent to give you a say in it's future.
> 
> Rather than filling this thread up of responses to this post, if you feel strongly either way, drop me a PM, I will share them with the Mod team, hopefully between us all we can reach a workable solution.



Miss you bud.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 18, 2019)

Guess Winter is here 
ThunderStorm last night cira11pm 
and just had a hailstorm (been raining all day ) Sound of thunder in the distance.
Visibility is about 300ft.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 18, 2019)

Nice and sunny here currently. Rain expected later


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2019)

Hey guys, how's everyone's Fridays??  

Got the same weather here as well, rain lol  I'm hoping it'll be dry later since I've a little 4 hour drive to go pick up my daughter but still, what's the betting it won't be lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 18, 2019)

Same here, part of me want it to rain on Sunday so I don't need to go drag racing(trying reserve money for MCM next sunday) and the other part of me don't want it to rain so I can try and beat another MPS.


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2019)

Well after my 4 hour trip with my daughter and a very fun experience (I'm not sure what else I could call it ) I've had enough of today so I'm very glad it's a new day already!!  Jesus what an evening...  Even aside from the rainy crap drive, man I've just had enough


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 19, 2019)

Me and my dad went for a long walk down to a few food markets in the shoreditch area - had some greek style chicken with rice then shared a nice salf beef sandwich. I thought the greek chicken was a little overcooked but the salt beef was nice as hell.


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2019)

Now that sounds like a much better evening than mine @FreedomEclipse !!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 19, 2019)

The Pokemon Center in Westfield london officially opened to the public yesterday..the line had a 7 hour waiting time apparently and the queue was stretched to outside of the centre.  
I hope its died down by the time I plan my trip in 2 weeks time...


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2019)

Morning all  How is everyone's Monday's doing?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 28, 2019)

Legs cold, felt a slight comiccon flu was striking me a little (sneeze and cold) so I took some meds.
Bought some japanese bowls to eat 1 pack of ramen (ideally want bigger bowl for 2 packs as 1 pack isn't enough for me), got a figurine for my birthday, bought one blu ray and watched the Cyberpunk 2077 presentation.
My spending at Comiccon just keeps getting smaller and smaller.


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2019)

Sounds like someone is having fun over in Comiccon!!   

The office is sooooo quiet here today, I'm struggling to function....  I need chatter!!


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 28, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> got a figurine for my birthday,


congratz on another year  ( Blow up figurine ???)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 28, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> congratz on another year  ( Blow up figurine ???)


Not my birthday yet haha, its an early birthday present..forgot to include that and no its a Dragonball super figurine of one of the character.


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Not my birthday yet haha, its an early birthday present..forgot to include that and no its a Dragonball super figurine of one of the character.



21 again is it sir??


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 28, 2019)

phill said:


> 21 again is it sir??


Definitely can't seem to age at all and get mistaken for a 14 yr old lad...All these current gen teenagers are somehow getting taller and hitting puberty early.


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Definitely can't seem to age at all and get mistaken for a 14 yr old lad...All these current gen teenagers are somehow getting taller and hitting puberty early.



The state of things today...  If you can pass for 14 darn good shout to you!!  I've got less hair than my 8 month old daughter so I'm definitely showing my age of old git!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 28, 2019)

phill said:


> 21 again is it sir??



He's Asian - We age slowly.... unless opium is involved.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 28, 2019)

phill said:


> The state of things today...  If you can pass for 14 darn good shout to you!!  I've got less hair than my 8 month old daughter so I'm definitely showing my age of old git!!


Well...when you're only 5ft11 and chinese it sort of gives you an edge in the ageing department. Giveaway would be my stubby face to identify i'm not young lol.
Another discount code on eBay available for the week..15% off this time with specified shops..now do I order GPU now or wait for black friday?


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2019)

Well it's a bit hard to tell from here, but I'll believe ya lol 

Depends on the GPU/s you wish to have??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 28, 2019)

phill said:


> Well it's a bit hard to tell from here, but I'll believe ya lol
> 
> Depends on the GPU/s you wish to have??



Check out this lady.









She actually predates the Tang Dynasty but she looks 80. Thats just how we roll. Your earth years mean very little to us


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2019)

I'll loose my marbles before I get too old, I'm ok with that!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 29, 2019)

phill said:


> Well it's a bit hard to tell from here, but I'll believe ya lol
> 
> Depends on the GPU/s you wish to have??


Looking at RTX 2060 for the GF PC potentially or the 5700, a 2060 would be about 20-30 quid off from most E-retailers sale price they have on certain AIB.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 29, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Looking at RTX 2060 for the GF PC potentially or the 5700, a 2060 would be about 20-30 quid off from most E-retailers sale price they have on certain AIB.



£20-30 would be a tank of gas so that depends who you love more. your car or your gf


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 29, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> £20-30 would be a tank of gas so that depends who you love more. your car or your gf


It's not competition...i've budgeted my petrol cost every month lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 29, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> It's not competition...i've budgeted my petrol cost every month lol.



But thats an extra £20-30 for more vroom vroom skreet skreet.


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Looking at RTX 2060 for the GF PC potentially or the 5700, a 2060 would be about 20-30 quid off from most E-retailers sale price they have on certain AIB.



Hoping to grab new or considering second hand if possible?   

Petrol here is pricey


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 29, 2019)

New from the specified retailers on eBay, think i'll wait until Black Friday though.


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2019)

Might be better, I hope for some good deals to come along, if there's some storage on there I might be wishing to buy....  

What's the damage for the RTX 2060 or RTX 2060 Super??


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 29, 2019)

phill said:


> Might be better, I hope for some good deals to come along, if there's some storage on there I might be wishing to buy....
> 
> What's the damage for the RTX 2060 or RTX 2060 Super??


50-100 quid price difference between the OG and super at the moment.


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> 50-100 quid price difference between the OG and super at the moment.



Is the price difference worth the extra outlay? I thought they where meant to be the same price or was that just for the reference models??....


----------



## Millennium (Oct 29, 2019)

I would like to join the club please! I live in London W6.

Quick question for UKers too - do you use or check the classifieds on here much? I have some kit to sell on over the coming months.


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2019)

Well I'm sure you'll be fine to join, the question is, would you like to stick around?? lol

Always on the look out for some kit, but do have a few things in the wanted section I'm trying to get hold of


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 29, 2019)

Hammersmith? before you're allowed entry you need to buy me a few pints first.

--- Over the past years I have bought and sold stuff on here. I also have a member or two get me something that would never of been released in the UK and thats pretty helpful if i REALLY want something real bad but cant get.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 30, 2019)

Evening well spent on transferring the Nintendo switch internals into a smaller dock for me to take when i'm out and about with TV access lol.


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2019)

Awesome!!  

I really would like to get the Nintendo Switch, I believe they have re-released a slightly newer version a little while ago?  Better battery life and a few other tweaks if my poor memory serves me correct   How do you find them?  A decent gaming platform?


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 30, 2019)

Brit expatriate here and missing sausage, mash and beans, not to mention a decent pint!
Having said that, I have managed to locate a secret source for Old Speckled Hen and Abbot Ale. When I asked my source how he was acquiring the magic liquid, he became a little fidgety so I'm imaging that packhorses are sent to us over the Andes, loaded with goodies.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 30, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> he became a little fidgety so I'm imaging that packhorses are sent to us over the Andes, loaded with goodies.


Na its an Ex Coke running Drug Sub  between stanley and ..............
Check to see if the NAAFI label is still on the Bottles/tins


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 30, 2019)

phill said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> I really would like to get the Nintendo Switch, I believe they have re-released a slightly newer version a little while ago?  Better battery life and a few other tweaks if my poor memory serves me correct  How do you find them? A decent gaming platform?


They have indeed released a slight revision with slight bigger battery life  and there is a Lite version too which only lets you play in portable/handheld mode.
Overall its a great system with a lot of third-party game releases that are decent and then Nintendo 1st party games, a lot of them are worth playing and some are okay so you won't be disappointed in that area.
The original unit are worth it if you're intending to use it in handheld+docked or you have big hands. You can probably find them for around 240-350 new depending on bundle + sale.
The Lite is worth it if you're intending to use Switch in handheld mode only, i've heard some people with larger hands having no issues with it? They are £50-130 cheaper than the original units depending on bundles + sale.
Highly recommend getting screen protector and a 64gb minimum microSD card.


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> They have indeed released a slight revision with slight bigger battery life  and there is a Lite version too which only lets you play in portable/handheld mode.
> Overall its a great system with a lot of third-party game releases that are decent and then Nintendo 1st party games, a lot of them are worth playing and some are okay so you won't be disappointed in that area.
> The original unit are worth it if you're intending to use it in handheld+docked or you have big hands. You can probably find them for around 240-350 new depending on bundle + sale.
> The Lite is worth it if you're intending to use Switch in handheld mode only, i've heard some people with larger hands having no issues with it? They are £50-130 cheaper than the original units depending on bundles + sale.
> Highly recommend getting screen protector and a 64gb minimum microSD card.



I think I'd definitely consider one, even if it's just for Mario Kart 8!  
Is there a way to know that you are getting the later revision when you buy a new one now or would they all be the later revisions?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 30, 2019)

phill said:


> I think I'd definitely consider one, even if it's just for Mario Kart 8!
> Is there a way to know that you are getting the later revision when you buy a new one now or would they all be the later revisions?


Box will be red on the outside, most retailers seem to be showing just the red box in stock now. Not sure about Amazon sadly.


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2019)

If I can I will try and get through Currys since my Dad used to work for them so I'll be able to get a little discount on it   Same goes for the PS4 Pro and the Xbox One X I'm after


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Anyone bought anything from Ebuyer recently? I know some of you guys have negatives about their CS but has anything changed?
They currently have RTX 2080 MSI duke for £600 and its extremely tempting lol.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 4, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> I know some of you guys have negatives about their CS but has anything changed?


Not bought from them since they screwed me over years ago "they made my shit list" and i will not change that as i suspect their CS has not Changed


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 4, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> Not bought from them since they screwed me over years ago "they made my shit list" and i will not change that as i suspect their CS has not Changed


Hmm..i've only ordered from them twice few years ago over a PSU, I ordered OCZ 500w which was DOA and they luckily accepted the return and refunded me.
Not sure whether to gamble or spend the extra money and order else where.
Box.co.uk are actually pretty good with their price and CS been alright so far.
Scan i've had 0 problems with their CS
Overclockers been positive experience for me aswell.
Not had to deal with AriaPC CS yet.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 4, 2019)

my gripe with them was over a TV/moniter   after 6 months it semi failed ( screen rolled like you used to get with old valve sets =hor control)
they said take your warrenty up with the uk Importer/manafacture ( no such beast could be found only a European agent ).
after 3 months of online shit with them i gave up  and swore never to use them again.
Overclockers / Scan / and aria have and maintain good rep's

Heck EBuyer even had a Consumer TV investigation into their CS practices a couple of years ago  and they were SLAMMED HARD .


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 4, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> my gripe with them was over a TV/moniter   after 6 months it semi failed ( screen rolled like you used to get with old valve sets =hor control)
> they said take your warrenty up with the uk Importer/manafacture ( no such beast could be found only a European agent ).
> after 3 months of online shit with them i gave up  and swore never to use them again.
> Overclockers / Scan / and aria have and maintain good rep's
> ...


I have seen that mentioned on a reddit post in 2015 over their "ex-display" warranty.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 4, 2019)

I bought a dehumidifier from ebuyer. Works pretty good


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Anyone bought anything from Ebuyer recently? I know some of you guys have negatives about their CS but has anything changed?
> They currently have RTX 2080 MSI duke for £600 and its extremely tempting lol.



Over the years I've bought things from Ebuyer and I've not had any issues that I can remember.  Had some gripe with Overclockers years ago over a CPU issue but that was down to a missing pin on the bottom of the CPU.  I just ignored it and carried on, still bought from them since mind 

I'm sure you'd be fine buying from them, maybe use Paypal if you can to cover yourself a little more if that works?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 4, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> my gripe with them was over a TV/moniter   after 6 months it semi failed ( screen rolled like you used to get with old valve sets =hor control)
> they said take your warrenty up with the uk Importer/manafacture ( no such beast could be found only a European agent ).
> after 3 months of online shit with them i gave up  and swore never to use them again.
> Overclockers / Scan / and aria have and maintain good rep's
> ...



should of opened up a claim with a small claims court - they are legally required to cover any product for at least 1 year of purchase.

It would of taken you extra time and effort but you probably could of gotten an even better TV out of them due to inconvenience caused.

Dont let them shirk their responsibilities let them break the law (sale of goods act blah blah blah)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Man despite looking at these MSI variants, the cooler doesn't look that appealing to me or is it just me?
Ebuyer -  Duke £600
Box - Trio £630
Scan - Ventus £622

Overclockers - Palit Gamerock £620 but triple slot? looks more up my ally but triple slot because of thick cooler, should of snapped up the Palit gaming pro for £600 as I do like the look of the cooler.
I would of gone down small claim court too if I was really bothered.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 5, 2019)

Well eBay has another 10% off code..so I bite the bullet and ordered myself some 3000mhz ram and Palit GTX 1660 super for the GF instead, saved about 2-3quid for the ram that ccl was selling for the kit on their website and the 1660 Super about £13 off their website price by ordering through eBay.
I'll hold out on upgrading my own system until Cyberpunk release.


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2019)

All sounds positive there   What size ram did you go for?  16Gb or 32Gb?  

I still have a way to go before I can start spending on the builds I'd like to finish off


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 5, 2019)

phill said:


> All sounds positive there   What size ram did you go for?  16Gb or 32Gb?
> 
> I still have a way to go before I can start spending on the builds I'd like to finish off


16GB again, ordered the G.skill Trident Z which from quick google show its fine for Ryzen.
Edit:
Looking at the Asus B350 prime memory support list I should be able to run it at 16-18-18-38 at 2933mhz.


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> 16GB again, ordered the G.skill Trident Z which from quick google show its fine for Ryzen.
> Edit:
> Looking at the Asus B350 prime memory support list I should be able to run it at 16-18-18-38 at 2933mhz.



I find now I'm adding more than enough ram to my machines as I'd rather avoid having to spend out twice buying more ram all the time.  It might be a waste in some ways, but I know I'm covered that way   If it's B die you should be able to push it a little further again I think?   3200Mhz might be pretty easily done


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 5, 2019)

phill said:


> I find now I'm adding more than enough ram to my machines as I'd rather avoid having to spend out twice buying more ram all the time.  It might be a waste in some ways, but I know I'm covered that way   If it's B die you should be able to push it a little further again I think?   3200Mhz might be pretty easily done


Problem is I bought my current kit when it was a bit pricy for over 2666 speed for 16gb kit back in 2017. 
I'll give it ago at trying 3200mhz but I have my 1600 running at its constant 3.7ghz speed aswell and I have power hungry vega 64 too lol.


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2019)

Ah as long as you've a decent PSU you'll be fine    That said, I've still got to figure out what to do with my spare 1600w unit I have upstairs in the loft lol  Not sure what system to build or use that with..  I think it might be a bit overkill really for my retro kit.... lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 11, 2019)

phill said:


> Ah as long as you've a decent PSU you'll be fine   That said, I've still got to figure out what to do with my spare 1600w unit I have upstairs in the loft lol Not sure what system to build or use that with.. I think it might be a bit overkill really for my retro kit.... lol


Well I got it OC to 3200..not ran any test yet lol but seems to be okay in terms of general browsing lol.




Seems Overclockers and Aria are selling the Ryzen 7 3700X for 285-290...awfully tempting..not sure whether to hold out for the Ryzen 5 3600 to drop but its already touching the price of gen 2 Ryzen 7 2700 & X price.


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2019)

That is damn cheap!!  I was hoping to get my mate in the US to grab me a 3900X or even a 3950X for me at some point  It would be so nice and then the only thing stopping me would be a X570 and then some DDR4...  I'm trying to get to the point now of having around 1Gb of ram per core/thread   Seems to do well enough I think..  

I've seen the 2700X for about the £150 mark, I consider that a bargain


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 11, 2019)

phill said:


> That is damn cheap!!  I was hoping to get my mate in the US to grab me a 3900X or even a 3950X for me at some point  It would be so nice and then the only thing stopping me would be a X570 and then some DDR4... I'm trying to get to the point now of having around 1Gb of ram per core/thread   Seems to do well enough I think..
> 
> I've seen the 2700X for about the £150 mark, I consider that a bargain


Yeah i've seen that aswell but some people say the 3000 series is worth spending the extra for the better cache or something?  Looking at benchmarks though the 3700x probably won't be worth it for me as I mainly use my PC for gaming,general use, potentially light programming as I do most of my coding on work PCs.


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2019)

I think there is a bigger jump between the 2 series and the 3 series of CPUs, I'm unsure of the price difference..  I'd love to get a few of the newer series 3 CPUs, I think they are some of the finest CPUs AMD has yet to release  

I think sometimes the X models are a bit of a waste considering they are just forced with the higher boost clock and some overclocking can over come that I think  

Oh for gaming though, you need all the cores


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 11, 2019)

phill said:


> I think there is a bigger jump between the 2 series and the 3 series of CPUs, I'm unsure of the price difference..  I'd love to get a few of the newer series 3 CPUs, I think they are some of the finest CPUs AMD has yet to release
> 
> I think sometimes the X models are a bit of a waste considering they are just forced with the higher boost clock and some overclocking can over come that I think
> 
> Oh for gaming though, you need all the cores


Well got a response from one of Overclockers main man on the forum saying 3600x will be going on offer for Black friday..so i'll wait until then lol.


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2019)

See if they can say that the 3700X is on offer, that'll be a nice CPU to grab    I look forward to seeing a few updates from you soon


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 13, 2019)

Im watching someone on YT review a £500 coffee grinder....
And im sitting here thinking, Is your life so empty and worthless that you have to spend £500 on a coffee grinder when you can get a very good bean-to-cup drip coffee machine for £300-400?? thats if you REAAAAAAALLLY had to spend that kind of money.

Something like that doesnt compute to me.


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im watching someone on YT review a £500 coffee grinder....
> And im sitting here thinking, Is your life so empty and worthless that you have to spend £500 on a coffee grinder when you can get a very good bean-to-cup drip coffee machine for £300-400?? thats if you REAAAAAAALLLY had to spend that kind of money.
> 
> Something like that doesnt compute to me.



I wish I had £50 to spend on a coffee machine let alone £500...  Well they do say a fool is easily parted with his money.....  Or something like that


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 14, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im watching someone on YT review a £500 coffee grinder....
> And im sitting here thinking, Is your life so empty and worthless that you have to spend £500 on a coffee grinder when you can get a very good bean-to-cup drip coffee machine for £300-400?? thats if you REAAAAAAALLLY had to spend that kind of money.
> 
> Something like that doesnt compute to me.


It must excel somewhere for it to be "better" and more expensive than the others..kinda like buying a rice cooker, you can buy cheap rice cooker from Argos but the bowl starts cracking after few usage and washing. Spend a bit more on a decent asian brand Rice cooker and you're practically set for life with that rice cooker..just make sure you buy decent rice too and not Tesco value rice lol.


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> It must excel somewhere for it to be "better" and more expensive than the others..kinda like buying a rice cooker, you can buy cheap rice cooker from Argos but the bowl starts cracking after few usage and washing. Spend a bit more on a decent asian brand Rice cooker and you're practically set for life with that rice cooker..just make sure you buy decent rice too and not Tesco value rice lol.



What's wrong with Tesco value rice?? lol  I don't use Tesco's myself but


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 14, 2019)

phill said:


> What's wrong with Tesco value rice?? lol  I don't use Tesco's myself but


Once you try jasmine rice from an asian brand or even a brand from a wholesale place it changes your perspective on rice lol.


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Once you try jasmine rice from an asian brand or even a brand from a wholesale place it changes your perspective on rice lol.



I'm teasing but thanks, I'll give them a go    For work I tend to use just bag stuff, throw in the micro...  For home I like to try different things and try some new things


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 14, 2019)

phill said:


> I'm teasing but thanks, I'll give them a go    For work I tend to use just bag stuff, throw in the micro...  For home I like to try different things and try some new things


I've tried micro rice before and it was plain disgusting, boiling rice from the hob takes too long lol.
Aria selling Ryzen 7 2700x for £162 wow lol.


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> I've tried micro rice before and it was plain disgusting, boiling rice from the hob takes too long lol.
> Aria selling Ryzen 7 2700x for £162 wow lol.



Not so much choice at work, no hub or anything so just make do  
I'm trying to get some from the USA at the moment, $130 for one with a $60 game    I'm hoping for 2......


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 14, 2019)

phill said:


> Not so much choice at work, no hub or anything so just make do
> I'm trying to get some from the USA at the moment, $130 for one with a $60 game    I'm hoping for 2......


Always cheaper deals in the US lol, well i'm holding out for 3600x to drop to just about £200..cheapest again from Aria for £213.


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2019)

I'm very lucky and happy to know my friend over in the USA, he's helped with a few things of late and continues to do so   If I have to, I send him cash ask him to order stuff and then he'll send it over and it'll still cost me less even going through customs!  

I can always ask how much a 3700 or 3700X is going for over there


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 15, 2019)

Took the plunge and ordered 3600x for 200 pound with a be quiet shadow Rock slim cooler which was roughly 2-3 quid saving from other websites. 
Ebay has 20% off on selected retailers and ebuyer*fingers crossed they don't send me a doa* was on list. No doubt most sellers will potentially sell the 3600x for around that price mark come black Friday so.. Ordered it now and won't need to worry about anything come black Friday.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 15, 2019)

We should do a TPU UK meetup sometime, I visit almost every summer in UK as I have relatives there. My ancestry goes back to 15th century in Shropshire region. I have tried many times to get a visa based on my ancestry, but they won't let me get one still. Such bs, yet their are tons of foreigners there... my great grandfather was an officer in the British Navy, and I can't get a visa... load of bs imo mates



kurosagi01 said:


> Took the plunge and ordered 3600x for 200 pound with a be quiet shadow Rock slim cooler which was roughly 2-3 quid saving from other websites.
> Ebay has 20% off on selected retailers and ebuyer*fingers crossed they don't send me a doa* was on list. No doubt most sellers will potentially sell the 3600x for around that price mark come black Friday so.. Ordered it now and won't need to worry about anything come black Friday.



I love my 3600, I hope you enjoy yours mate. I recommend not overclocking anything, AMD has really mastered the whole plug and play thing. Just make sure ram is QVL for your motherboard, and do XMP for the ram. I got my 3600 non-x at 4.2 all core no down-clocking fully stable, but honestly don't notice any benefits in gaming at all compared to stock, lol


Do you recommend Ryzen High Performance Plan or just regular high performance plan under Windows Settings for power options?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 15, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> We should do a TPU UK meetup sometime, I visit almost every summer in UK as I have relatives there. My ancestry goes back to 15th century in Shropshire region. I have tried many times to get a visa based on my ancestry, but they won't let me get one still. Such bs, yet their are tons of foreigners there... my great grandfather was an officer in the British Navy, and I can't get a visa... load of bs imo mates
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This has been discussed many times over the years but never happens. I have struck out and met RCoon a few times though. 

I think folks here prefer to remain anon


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 16, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> We should do a TPU UK meetup sometime, I visit almost every summer in UK as I have relatives there. My ancestry goes back to 15th century in Shropshire region. I have tried many times to get a visa based on my ancestry, but they won't let me get one still. Such bs, yet their are tons of foreigners there... my great grandfather was an officer in the British Navy, and I can't get a visa... load of bs imo mates
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i'll be leaving it alone this time or I may force it to run at 4.4ghz constantly who knows, the ram kit is fine so far, I have the Ryzen power plan installed still, may need reinstall a newer version of it.
As for meeting up, i'm up for meeting up by weekends are always busy with plans and restrictions. After next year November my Saturday becomes free.
Annoyingly it was meant to have gotten delivered on Monday/Tuesday but somehow it was out for delivery today..and I had the address set to my work address. Could have got it today to install damn..oh well lol.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 16, 2019)

I wish I had a life, I am never busy. LOL


----------



## phill (Nov 16, 2019)

No matter what I do end up doing during a day, there's always something else I could have done or wished I had got around to doing lol  Never enough hours in the day!!


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 17, 2019)

So you British people... I have a question.  When I come visit I love to see beautiful nature areas like Lake District, Cornwall region, etc. I also love the castles and history. Does all of that stuff bore you natural born types there? Just curious.


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2019)

If I had more time and money, I'd be out more!! lol  I wish I could but it's not so easy at the moment...  But in all seriousness, there are some amazingly beautiful places to visit here, we don't really see how lucky we are to be honest


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 17, 2019)

phill said:


> If I had more time and money, I'd be out more!! lol  I wish I could but it's not so easy at the moment...  But in all seriousness, there are some amazingly beautiful places to visit here, we don't really see how lucky we are to be honest



Indeed, Aristocratic gardens that are now National Treasures, I really enjoy those when I visit too. England really is a beautiful place, I'm not a fan of London myself.

You should start a courier business, my relatives in England make loads of money doing a courier business. I have seen a warehouse pay my relative 200 pounds to deliver a smart part 15 minute drive away to another warehouse... seriously how do these companies have that kind of money, just send one of your hourly workers before his lunch break and it costs you nothing...

I'll never understand it, but hey whatever.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 17, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> So you British people... I have a question.  When I come visit I love to see beautiful nature areas like Lake District, Cornwall region, etc. I also love the castles and history. Does all of that stuff bore you natural born types there? Just curious.




you really ought to be heading up north for castles and stuff like that - The south has a few but not half as many as what you will find further north. Lake District is good but further 'further' north is where you will need to go. Cornwall is nice if youre looking for a small beach or coastline. Theres not a whole lot there other than that if i remember correctly. You might see a few old churches down there.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 19, 2019)

Exclusive: UK's Labour sticks to 'basic' $20 cyber defense after attacks, emails show
					

Britain's opposition Labour Party was using a $20-a-month "basic security" service to protect its website when hackers attempted to force it offline last week and temporarily slowed down online campaigning, according to internal emails seen by Reuters.




					www.reuters.com
				




y'all UK tech folks need to slap Labour party for this. sad.  I can't get a visa, but these kinds of people make decisions like this, amazes me.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 21, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Exclusive: UK's Labour sticks to 'basic' $20 cyber defense after attacks, emails show
> 
> 
> Britain's opposition Labour Party was using a $20-a-month "basic security" service to protect its website when hackers attempted to force it offline last week and temporarily slowed down online campaigning, according to internal emails seen by Reuters.
> ...


The political party in the UK is just as big of a clown like all the other power countries (US and China etc).
Anyway..I got email from Razer they are opening a store in London and they have grand opening on December 14...Would be tempting just to see what the store is like (enjoy the smell of hardcore nerds) but man busy with helping the GF and her parents move to a new house as their landlord is selling the house they are living in currently.


----------



## phill (Nov 21, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> The political party in the UK is just as big of a clown like all the other power countries (US and China etc).
> Anyway..I got email from Razer they are opening a store in London and they have grand opening on December 14...Would be tempting just to see what the store is like (enjoy the smell of hardcore nerds) but man busy with helping the GF and her parents move to a new house as their landlord is selling the house they are living in currently.



Especially when they are saying about free 1Gb internet for the whole of the UK...  I wonder where that Unicorn will come from...   Well I'm just waiting to see what else happens...

Still, how is everyone doing on this dull Thursday????


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 21, 2019)

phill said:


> Especially when they are saying about free 1Gb internet for the whole of the UK...  I wonder where that Unicorn will come from...   Well I'm just waiting to see what else happens...
> 
> Still, how is everyone doing on this dull Thursday????



wishing I had a gf, and was making out with her in a rental car touring Cornwall region in the peak of summer. 

so I guess I am doing well, since my imagination is fantastic... but in other ways... I am not doing well 

LOL


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 21, 2019)

phill said:


> Especially when they are saying about free 1Gb internet for the whole of the UK... I wonder where that Unicorn will come from...



They have it Stabled along with the wooden rocking horse's
Labour's plan is to bag up the unicorn shit with the Rocking horse shit and sell it online to pay for that universal  1gb Internet.
They also plan to Import Unicorn Shit from the USA as part of the Britex post trade deal 



lynx29 said:


> wishing I had a gf,


Thought you were involved with a UK lass  (Essex girl).


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 21, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> They have it Stabled along with the wooden rocking horse's
> Labour's plan is to bag up the unicorn shit with the Rocking horse shit and sell it online to pay for that universal  1gb Internet.
> They also plan to Import Unicorn Shit from the USA as part of the Britex post trade deal
> 
> ...



I do but she believes in free love and multiple partners. also i might see her once every two years if lucky cause flights are expensive.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 21, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I do but she believes in free love and multiple partners.


AH Typical Essex Girl  and in love with thick wallets /fast cars.
do you know why they like Knee tremblers


Spoiler



So they can keep their handbag between their feet during


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 21, 2019)

Better off potentially finding a partner in the US mate, long long distance just doesn't really work that great.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 21, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Better off potentially finding a partner in the US mate, long long distance just doesn't really work that great.



I'm trying, hard to find girls in my area


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 21, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I'm trying, hard to find girls in my area


Find an easy going pastime that girls also like and you will meet them, I remember long ago whilst in the Army I was on a tour of duty, working too much and bored to sh*t, noticed a poster for free Yoga clases (I was heavily into fitness) but always back then considered Yoga more as a pre proper workout stretch exercise   Well I gave it a try, I found myself the only male in a class of 30 and lets just say back then I was a very happy boy!


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 21, 2019)

@Tatty_One 
nice to see you back  enjoy your holls


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 21, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> @Tatty_One
> nice to see you back  enjoy your holls


Thanks, just came back with Cellulitis


----------



## phill (Nov 21, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> wishing I had a gf, and was making out with her in a rental car touring Cornwall region in the peak of summer.
> 
> so I guess I am doing well, since my imagination is fantastic... but in other ways... I am not doing well
> 
> LOL



I find having a girl friend/partner/wife more of a hassle than not having one at all..  You just can't win either way!! 



dorsetknob said:


> They have it Stabled along with the wooden rocking horse's
> Labour's plan is to bag up the unicorn shit with the Rocking horse shit and sell it online to pay for that universal  1gb Internet.
> They also plan to Import Unicorn Shit from the USA as part of the Britex post trade deal



Wow...  They are on the ball then!!  I guess someone's doing the maths well over with them


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 22, 2019)

Well helped the GF older brother get his G.skill tridentZ to run at the specced 3000mhz speed...at cost of a slightly higher voltage than the 1.35v, he got his ryzen 2600 I believe running at 4.1ghz at 1.421v or something which made it unstable to run the G.Skill ram at 3000mhz at 1.35v.
Motherboard is a Asus ROG strix x470-F, the cpu cooler is a NZXT AIO and I have no clue what PSU he is running.


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2019)

Higher volts shouldn't be an issue to be honest even for daily usage    I remember running these sticks at over 2v whilst benching to get the timings and such stable  

I do love the G Skill Trident Z RAM...  Shame it's a little pricer than the rest  

Everything ok otherwise??


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 22, 2019)

phill said:


> Higher volts shouldn't be an issue to be honest even for daily usage    I remember running these sticks at over 2v whilst benching to get the timings and such stable
> 
> I do love the G Skill Trident Z RAM...  Shame it's a little pricer than the rest
> 
> Everything ok otherwise??


Well it didn't crash booting into login screen..its a start,I left it to him to have a play with his PC and told him if it crashes then increase the voltage again.


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well it didn't crash booting into login screen..its a start,I left it to him to have a play with his PC and told him if it crashes then increase the voltage again.



Sounds positive and a easy fix to be honest   I suppose you could always slacken the timings a little and so on


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 22, 2019)

phill said:


> Sounds positive and a easy fix to be honest   I suppose you could always slacken the timings a little and so on


Could do that but I didn't have a lot of time as I was only visiting the bro with the GF& mum as they were on cat duty for him lol.


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2019)

As long as it's working and he know's what to do when it stops, I'd say that's job done


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 26, 2019)

Well seems like it didn't work..guess his 2600 overclocked to 4.1ghz is taking all the available voltage available and the vrm can't cope on top of the ram voltage at 1.35v.
My older bro finally ordered his motherboard, bought a Asrock B350 Steel Legend from Scan.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 26, 2019)

ram has separate vrm that is not linked to cpu vrms. might be mc needs some Vsoc tuning.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 26, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> ram has separate vrm that is not linked to cpu vrms. might be mc needs some Vsoc tuning.


probably,I don't have enough time to do any tuning sadly so i'll leave it there as he is happy with the ram running at 2833mhz or something.
Just did ryzen cpu swap on the GF just now..thought I lost the original retention bracket for the motherboard to mount the stupid mount they use on the wraith max cooler.
The backplate fell off the position  so I had to partially remove the motherboard just to reposition it lol.
Installed a 2.5inch 500gb hdd which has windows 8 on it so the BIOS won't detect the SSD, so I'm going to need uninstall it and format it after work.
Installed some new case fan.
All in my lunch break..only to need to sort out the hdd ..not bad.


----------



## phill (Nov 26, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well seems like it didn't work..guess his 2600 overclocked to 4.1ghz is taking all the available voltage available and the vrm can't cope on top of the ram voltage at 1.35v.
> My older bro finally ordered his motherboard, bought a Asrock B350 Steel Legend from Scan.


Maybe they could do with a little bit of cooling over them?  Would heat be an issue at all?


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 26, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Installed a 2.5inch 500gb hdd which has windows 8 on it so the BIOS won't detect the SSD, so I'm going to need uninstall it and format it after work.


no need to uninstall the ssd. check if it is visible in bios first. if you press F whatever for your mb for boot menu and if ssd is listed then bios can see it. go to disk management and format it from there.
it could be just drive letter conflict so you can fix everything with just drive letter change


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 26, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> no need to uninstall the ssd. check if it is visible in bios first. if you press F whatever for your mb for boot menu and if ssd is listed then bios can see it. go to disk management and format it from there.
> it could be just drive letter conflict so you can fix everything with just drive letter change


Already tried that mate lol, i've changed the boot order and then restarted it and it disappeared off the list so i'm going have to unplug the normal 2.5 hdd.
Aside from getting technical discussion in here...hows everyone doing?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 1, 2019)

Some RAF jets went sonic boomboom near my house last night

I knew that it was a sonic boom but i looked out of my window incase it could of been a bomb, Didnt hear no police sirens so went back to sleep.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 3, 2019)

I had a dream that i got HDMi audio pass through working to my AV receiver from my 1080Ti last night. Obviously ive attempted it before but never managed to get it to play nice. so first thing i did when i got out of bed was get it working again. Now i have DP doing the video and the HDMi doing the audio.    

Ive taken out my SB-Z for now to see how it goes.


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 3, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


>



this guy always makes some nice stuff.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 5, 2019)

bit of a random question. Does anyone have a really low end graphics card like a GT710 or older that has HDMi spare??


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 5, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> bit of a random question. Does anyone have a really low end graphics card like a GT710 or older that has HDMi spare??


Not low end but I might have a GTX 670 or something spare going around from my older bro previous setup..need to ask him if he hasn't recycled it yet.
Also ebay have another 20% off code on selected stores..£350-360 for 5700 XT Pulse is a pretty good deal.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 5, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Not low end but I might have a GTX 670 or something spare going around from my older bro previous setup..need to ask him if he hasn't recycled it yet.
> Also ebay have another 20% off code on selected stores..£350-360 for 5700 XT Pulse is a pretty good deal.




Too powerful for my needs but thank you

::EDIT::

Well. It seems my little experiment failed. WIndows 10 refuses to allow me to use my 1080Ti with a GT210 plugged in at the same time.

I was hoping to have the GT210 be a audio card but windows wouldnt let me. Reading up on it i can see that Nvidia changed the way drivers work so that got blocked.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 6, 2019)

Hey @phill 
"wife satisfied">>>> did the earth move for her last night ?...





						BRIDGWATER,SOMERSET
					

The British Geological Survey provides up-to-date information on recent and historical earthquakes, educational resources, and seismic hazard services



					www.earthquakes.bgs.ac.uk


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 6, 2019)

phill is one lucky man.... 3x 1080 tis and now this...


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> Hey @phill
> "wife satisfied">>>> did the earth move for her last night ?...
> 
> 
> ...



Well if it did, I never felt it  !!  



lynx29 said:


> phill is one lucky man.... 3x 1080 tis and now this...



I'm never gonna have that let go am I??


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 6, 2019)

phill said:


> Well if it did, I never felt it  !!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm never gonna have that let go am I??



haha I am no one to talk, I own about 10 headphones, 3 amps, and 2 dacs at the moment. mostly budget ones. i buy used and sell used a lot over on head-fi site. we all hav eour interests and hobbies, and go overboard from time to time


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> haha I am no one to talk, I own about 10 headphones, 3 amps, and 2 dacs at the moment. mostly budget ones. i buy used and sell used a lot over on head-fi site. we all hav eour interests and hobbies, and go overboard from time to time


I wouldn't mind a new hi-fi but I'm wondering about heading more into the AV side of things..  Having 5 boxes and putting into one box is something that I'd like to do lol   I'd just like the audio quality to be as decent or better than what I have now   Most of my interests are techy but I don't mind that


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 6, 2019)

phill said:


> I wouldn't mind a new hi-fi but I'm wondering about heading more into the AV side of things..  Having 5 boxes and putting into one box is something that I'd like to do lol  I'd just like the audio quality to be as decent or better than what I have now  Most of my interests are techy but I don't mind that



you can still do small and get much better sound than on-board.  schiit looks too expensive in europe. but i see jds labs atom amp for 130 pound, then its just matter of what headphones/sound signature you want.


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> you can still do small and get much better sound than on-board.  schiit looks too expensive in europe. but i see jds labs atom amp for 130 pound, then its just matter of what headphones/sound signature you want.


This is for my home cinema, so I'll be replacing my Linn pre/power system and Yamaha processor   I've had it about 18 years, so I'd like to try and update it at some point.  It's still working and sounding amazing so I need to find something that will be as good or better when I do replace it.   I was looking at an Arcam FMJ AV amp/processor, but I'm not sure if there's anything else I could try out


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 6, 2019)

phill said:


> This is for my home cinema, so I'll be replacing my Linn pre/power system and Yamaha processor   I've had it about 18 years, so I'd like to try and update it at some point.  It's still working and sounding amazing so I need to find something that will be as good or better when I do replace it.   I was looking at an Arcam FMJ AV amp/processor, but I'm not sure if there's anything else I could try out



oh ok you know a lot more about speakers and speaker amps than me. I mostly only do headphones.  Someday I will make the move to speakers though ^^

Have a good weekend mate, enjoy your holidays with the family


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2019)

I was out last night with the work Christmas do, was a lovely evening, lots of food and laughs   Perfect night out !!

I love my audio equipment..  Ever since I was about 12 years old I've had hi-fi separates..  I started with a Nad 310, Marantz CD-63 and a pair of Mission 731 speakers  I loved it!! 

EDIT -

@FreedomEclipse

I found these.....















Would either of these be of any use?   Apologies, I should have put that piece of paper in the pic with my name on..  

@Xx Tek Tip xX
Just for reference as I've already sent you a PM with a few more details -


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 7, 2019)

I cant actually see what those cards are apart from one being a firepro card. The other looks like a 4350? Unfortunately its not supported by Win10 so is of no use. THanks for having a look though.


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2019)

You are correct sir, 4350 Silent  

My only other base card is a R7 240 2Gb, would that be of any use?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 7, 2019)

Within reason!

but even thats a little too high end for what i want it for 

Ive currently got my eye on a AMD 6450 on ebay - if that falls through then i'll give you a shout for that R7


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2019)

No worries  

I don't really have many base cards, I tend to just use whatever is floating about at the time...  Reminds me, I have my EVGA 1070 SC back now....  Must put that in a rig....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 11, 2019)

Hundreds of fake McDonald's coffee stickers found in man's car



> _"McDonald's said anyone with counterfeit stickers would be refused a free drink."_



But how are they going to know that its fake if its already fooled people and looked legit enough???

Training staff takes time and money. Staff also wont give a f**k at all - Its not their pocket the money is coming out of, why should they care? If the staff are going to call a supervisor or shift manager over each and every time to validate a person's free coffee voucher that will slow the overall service down quite significantly.


Are they going to hire a guy in each store just to study the stickers underneath a microscope every time someone tries to exchange for a free coffee??

The smart thing would be to create a sticker with some sort of hologram that cant be counterfeited but the problem with that is it costs money... But i guess they can pass that on to the customer like they always do.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 11, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hundreds of fake McDonald's coffee stickers found in man's car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny world aye..kinda like people selling the Nandos stamping thing on ebay so you can stamp on their reward visit card to get free whole chicken.


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2019)

The levels people will go to to get something free...  At least I guess they are thinking outside the box??  I see a few posts on Facebook with people selling the McDonalds coffee stickers..  I did wonder if they where legit or not....


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 11, 2019)

phill said:


> The levels people will go to to get something free...  At least I guess they are thinking outside the box??  I see a few posts on Facebook with people selling the McDonalds coffee stickers..  I did wonder if they where legit or not....


Leechers/Attempt to make profit off something limited..kinda like the people that went to line-up at the temporary Pokemon Center in Shepards bush London to pick up the exclusive Pikachu plush for £20-30 quid and then try flog them off for £50+, insult to genuine fans that lined up to pick one up for themselves.


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Leechers/Attempt to make profit off something limited..kinda like the people that went to line-up at the temporary Pokemon Center in Shepards bush London to pick up the exclusive Pikachu plush for £20-30 quid and then try flog them off for £50+, insult to genuine fans that lined up to pick one up for themselves.


It seems to be the norm sadly now   I mean I was seeing 3950X's on sale at Amazon for like £1050...  I just don't get it at all..


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 13, 2019)

We are stuck with the blue team for another few years..lets get brexit done now right.  
Anyway what's people plan for the weekend.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 13, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Anyway what's people plan for the weekend.



Nothin planned apart from the gym. I've been out for the last 3 or 4 weekends in a row


----------



## phill (Dec 13, 2019)

Aside from a few photo's to sort out and a server back up to do, I've got a PC to clean and rebuild for a lady at work and install a new PSU for..  Its definitely needing a clean!!  So hopefully it'll breath a bit of life into it for her 

Oh and I'll look forward to my 1Gb internet as well soon then


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 13, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Nothin planned apart from the gym. I've been out for the last 3 or 4 weekends in a row



Next week i'm going to try squeeze 3-4 session in, but majority of month i'll probably won't be training as I won't be home majority of times. 
Been going on and off this month, lot of other personal things taking priority lol.


phill said:


> Aside from a few photo's to sort out and a server back up to do, I've got a PC to clean and rebuild for a lady at work and install a new PSU for..  Its definitely needing a clean!!  So hopefully it'll breath a bit of life into it for her
> 
> Oh and I'll look forward to my 1Gb internet as well soon then


Jealous how much you paying for that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 13, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Next week i'm going to try squeeze 3-4 session in, but majority of month i'll probably won't be training as I won't be home majority of times.
> Been going on and off this month, lot of other personal things taking priority lol.



Probably for you its better to have a home gym. a few kettlebells or barbells and assorted plates for curls, squats and deadlifts... Or if you leave near some farms. ask one of the farmers to give you one of his giant tractor tyre and just flip that back and forth in your garden a few rounds.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 13, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Probably for you its better to have a home gym. a few kettlebells or barbells and assorted plates for curls, squats and deadlifts... Or if you leave near some farms. ask one of the farmers to give you one of his giant tractor tyre and just flip that back and forth in your garden a few rounds.


Nah just my weekend is busy with other priority atm but I should be back in gym 4 times a week after the new year, pure gym has opened near my house so its all good.


----------



## phill (Dec 13, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Jealous how much you paying for that.


Well I thought it might have been free...   But I'm not sure that's the case now....


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 13, 2019)

Probably sleeping all day, doing night shift from 6pm-6am 4 days a week. And hopefully my watercooling parts will be arriving tomorrow.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 19, 2019)

A PNY RTX 2080 for £550 on Currys is a pretty good price...


----------



## phill (Dec 19, 2019)

Not a bad price, discount card on that wouldn't be a bad buy  

Was trying to find some of the Ryzen 2700's they had, was at £132..  With the vouchers I thought I had value on and the discount, I'd have had them under £100 each...  Bummer they ran out of stock really


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 3, 2020)

Gigabyte R9 290  4gb is one worth £60 ???


----------



## Kovoet (Jan 3, 2020)

Thought I was on there already. Live in London

Guys got this card recently and very happy with it.






						NVIDIA Graphics Cards | RTX 30 Series | GeForce GTX GPUs | Ebuyer.com
					

Check out the brand new RTX 30 Series graphics cards at Ebuyer. We have a huge range of NVIDIA GeForce RTX and GTX GPUs at the best prices you'll find online.




					www.ebuyer.com
				




£389 is not a bad price but looking at Amazon and ebuyer seems the 2070 is going down in price.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 7, 2020)

Another 20% off on selected sellers on eBay.
You can get 5700 XT Nitro for £365, there is 30-40 quid saving or Red Dragon for £355 from Ebuyer eBay page.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 10, 2020)

*London's New Routemaster buses to become front-boarding only*



> Director of bus operations Claire Mann described fare dodging as "criminal and unfair".
> 
> "Our successful pilot on the route 8 has shown that boarding using the front door only doesn't delay the service and reduces fare evasion, so we will change all other New Routemasters to follow suit," she said.



Strange... I thought they had this down about 70+ years ago.

Remember the days when we used to board busses from the front doors and exit out the middle doors?? (Unless it was the AEC Routemaster)

Fare dodgers... Who would of thunk it.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 10, 2020)

Glad I live in Yorkshire


----------



## phill (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi guys...

I'm doing a give away type thing...  Please feel free to head over to this page to see what I'm giving away and if I can temp you in one or two or ten  

If your not part of the WCG group then I'd appreciate it massively if you would join if you wanted one of these things, otherwise you could contribute with your normal PC (possibly it will be much faster or efficient or both but!!) it's up to you


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 15, 2020)

R.I.P camera guy.

Hopefully the firing squad will be as incompetent as these ones...


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 15, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> R.I.P camera guy.


Apparently they arrested wrong guy..............but it will make no Difference


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 15, 2020)

dorsetknob said:


> Apparently they arrested wrong guy..............but it will make no Difference



of course - Once they kill the wrong guy, the right guy will either step forward to take responsibility while the rest of the population will know not to do the same thing again. Its a means to an end. 

They just need to torture, brutalise and maim the wrong guy and show it publicly till the population understands.

If it weren't for the recording. Iran most likely would of held onto its claim of innocence

Meanwhile a certain london council....





I wonder whose going to daredevil it over the fence when the ball goes over onto the next roof


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 16, 2020)

Is it possible to collect the parcel from post office without having a "something for you" card from post man? Long story short. My wife accidentally thrown away, and black bin has been collected. But I have a picture of proof of postage and parcel itself from the seller. I wondered if I can collect without having the card?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 16, 2020)

Id say its possible. just take a form of ID with you.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 16, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> of course - Once they kill the wrong guy, the right guy will either step forward to take responsibility while the rest of the population will know not to do the same thing again. Its a means to an end.
> 
> They just need to torture, brutalise and maim the wrong guy and show it publicly till the population understands.
> 
> ...


Roof top sport activity that involves an object flying around..what a smart idea.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 17, 2020)

So i've caved in and bought a Sapphire Nitro + 5700XT the other day...my Vega 64 will be going up for sale on forum first.
If anyone wants dibs let me know.


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2020)

I'd love one just because but I think with a possible another CPU buy, I'd best not 

Any one fancy a 3900X that has just been taken out the box and not powered on??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 18, 2020)

I finally found a small clip of @HUSKIE having a wrestle with his dog....



Spoiler


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 24, 2020)

Happy lunar year to my yellow brothers here..hope you all shoot your family members that are potentially infected before it gets to you.
All jokes aside, hope you all stay safe,I am a little bit nervous travelling to London next week now due to the potential risk.
I am staying well away from crowded area with Chinese population but still a chance even from other visitors that visited China and being in underground..well..risk is a lot higher .


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 24, 2020)

Given the current climate - I said to my dad, If you even so much as sneeze. We're gonna get jumped by the UK Gov.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 24, 2020)

Packet of Snuff in the Post


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 26, 2020)

Time for some savage memes.











::EDIT::

Dad has finally let me operate on his laptop he bought in 2013. I put in an SSD and upgraded the ram in there a few years ago but he hasn't allowed me to open it up and do maintenance because it was the laptop he used to do all his confidential stuff like bill paying and buying/selling shares etc etc. Started complaining that it ran like ass which didnt surprise me since the thermal paste on it was harder than stale block of cheese.

The spec...





It doesnt say here but the CPU is an first gen i5 430M thats supposed to turbo to 2.5Ghz with a 2.27Ghz base clock but i found out that even in idle that it was thermal throttling to 1.1Ghz....

He sick of how slow the laptop is now and even more sick of it since Windows 7 is dead and he wants to upgrade to Win 10. He's left it in my hands.

I was cleaning out all the defunct sony bloatware on it and never saw it turbo to its full spec. It didnt even like touching base clocks. Ive updated to win 10 and ive managed to talk him into throwing £10 for a new CPU -- i5 560M which should be a 1:1 swap and should turbo to 3.2Ghz. I had a look at some of the i7 arrandale CPUs for the same era but even i7 CPUs were crap from back then. They were exactly the same CPU but with 1mb extra cache and binned slightly higher.

Cant find i7-620M's on ebay and the i7-640M costs almost £50 and comes from china for a 14mhz extra base clock and 26mhz turbo clock over the 560M that cost £10 and free shipping. I think i know whats more vfm.

Anyway. Trying to bench the tits off the laptop at the the mo but benches keep crashing because i think theres some sort of trouble with drivers - I did an 'upgrade' from win 7 to get the free upgrade to win 10.

I'll give driver reinstalls a go and see what happens.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 28, 2020)

So what's it like commuting in london at the moment? People wearing mask??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 28, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> So what's it like commuting in london at the moment? People wearing mask??



Just yellow people wearing mask. others dont really seem to care.


----------



## Deleted member 193706 (Jan 31, 2020)

UK officially left the EU 5 mins ago


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 31, 2020)

r9370 said:


> UK officially left the EU 5 mins ago



Time to party like its 1999


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 31, 2020)

r9370 said:


> UK officially left the EU 5 mins ago


?!? Really? Took long enough...


----------



## Deleted member 193706 (Jan 31, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> ?!? Really? Took long enough...


Only 5 years give or take


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 31, 2020)

Time to Royal Navy the hell up and go fuckup invade some place halfway across the world in the name of colonisation and the British Empire.

The only problem is - we're short on Navy Boats compared to the 1600-1800s and due to current events... also short on Royals...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 1, 2020)

I'll be braving the london underground tomorrow, the Nier automata orchestra has arrived..booked them in October and its finally here lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 1, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> I'll be braving the london underground tomorrow, the Nier automata orchestra has arrived..booked them in October and its finally here lol.



Cough or sneeze once and you'll probably get the best seats in the house


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 18, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Cough or sneeze once and you'll probably get the best seats in the house


Surprisingly the underground went really smooth, the train was already there when I went to get the ticket and then in evening I only had to wait 2 mins for it.
The orchestra was fantastic though, I was half awake on first half as I was knackered from lack of sleep. I did somehow picked seats which had a gap to separate the row and then pure miracle nobody sat next to me despite apparently being taken lol.


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2020)

I hope everyone is feeling and is doing alright here??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 18, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> Surprisingly the underground went really smooth, the train was already there when I went to get the ticket and then in evening I only had to wait 2 mins for it.
> The orchestra was fantastic though, I was half awake on first half as I was knackered from lack of sleep. I did somehow picked seats which had a gap to separate the row and then pure miracle nobody sat next to me despite apparently being taken lol.



I thought you took your bird with you?



phill said:


> I hope everyone is feeling and is doing alright here??



Its been a wet and windy few days


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 18, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I thought you took your bird with you?
> 
> 
> 
> Its been a wet and windy few days


I did she sat on the seat where there was a gap inbetween the rows on my left, the right of me noone came to take their seat so I had nothing to worry about someone coughing up or sneezing next to me or bad smell and she didn't have to worry about that either lol. I did have a tall couple sat in front of us though but it was fine.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 18, 2020)

Did you hang out in chinatown while you were here? Get some nice spicy Singapore style noodles.






There are also one or two odd Japanese and Korean places too around there.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 18, 2020)

Nah we didn't sadly we could of though...didn't realise china town was only 1.2 miles away lol. Kinda glad we didn't go otherwise my partner will be begging me to go into artbox and burn my bank account.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 18, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> Nah we didn't sadly we could of though...didn't realise china town was only 1.2 miles away lol. Kinda glad we didn't go otherwise my partner will be begging me to go into artbox and burn my bank account.



There's a Forbidden Planet further down as well. if your account wasnt already in the red


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 24, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> So what's it like commuting in london at the moment? People wearing mask??


That's a good question. How is everyone doing in my old stomping grounds?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 24, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> There's a Forbidden Planet further down as well. if your account wasnt already in the red


Luckily I'm not big spender in forbidden planet so i'm good lol, may spend my change at the arcade though as one of them has the Initial D arcade machine..


lexluthermiester said:


> That's a good question. How is everyone doing in my old stomping grounds?


When I went it wasn't too bad tbf, pretty tame and normal.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 24, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> When I went it wasn't too bad tbf, pretty tame and normal.


I do miss London.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 24, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I do miss London.


me too!


----------



## MaDhAtt3R (Feb 28, 2020)

Ryzen 1600 AF has been scarce in the UK until now. Amazon is listing them at £89 (used as new fullfilled by Amazon, likely just a return) and it's more or less the same performance as a Ryzen 2600, I just bought one for £83 using Amazon's Top Up promotion which saves an extra £6 if you use it, Ryzen 2600 performance for £83, basically you top up your amazon account with £80 and they will knock off £6 for using this payment method instead of CC/debit card or paypal etc best value 6c/12t CPU on the planet

*Edit:* seems I grabbed the last used one and they are £96 new (£90 by using the amazon top up promotion I mentioned) still a £10-£20 saving on an actual Ryzen 2600 on Amazon..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 3, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I do miss London.



Well you aint missing much....





Part of the issue is that he went out of his way for a 1v4. If he ignored them and carried on walking, nothing would of happened. I doubt the police will care very much as they have more important things to deal with like chasing e-thugs on twitter for hatespeech against the lgbt crowd. This current political climate has been empowering closet racists for a long time.

Im not saying that if you were racially abused that you should just accept it. But going in for a 1v4 aint the best move. You may speak with your mind. But others speak with their fists. You cant predict the outcome of any confrontation or expect the confronted party to remain civil. He's lucky he wasnt stabbed.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 3, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well you aint missing much....
> 
> View attachment 147122
> 
> ...



The irony of your LGBT reference... In Singapore you can be arrested for being a homosexual. And being in a physical relationship can result in jail time. Anyhoo, enough of the factual reasons why we should lay off the Daily Mail sensationalism about how much time our bobbies spend going after e-thugs, and spend some time reflecting on how racist Britain is and always has been for a great many people. The same narrow-minded morons who attacked the student are also the same types who would attack 'anything' not in their blinkered viewpoint. And our press-media and political overlords have made it this way. 

It's also massively ironic, that Mrs Patel is our home secretary. Bojo's attack hound whose parents (she has admitted) would unlikely have gotten into the UK under her new immigration proposals.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 4, 2020)

Before we go complete political and get told off again, all i'll say is a 1v4 is never going to end well unless you're a UFC/MMA fighter and you would think people will stop targeting people that look "asian" now seeing a british caucasian doctor was tested positive and even now people who are coming back from Italy who are potentially caucasian as you can be coming back from meetings or planned vacation being tested positive will shift the blame away a little.
But nope you will always get the group of minority that are racist in any country and they will find any means to target their hate towards you with whatever new excuse being made.

There is apparently 1 Covid-19 in my area now..guess i'll be go hide in my bedroom for month..jokes i'm try get on with my daily live and just wash my hands more and hope I don't get attacked going to Tescos/gym now.
Anyways...hows everyone week doing? I actually went to Westfield London on Monday to park up to go to the O2 shepherds bush to watch a performance, on my way to the venue though I did have a slight anxiety worry over people giving me weird but overall it went smooth. On my way back though didn't realise their was a giant japanese(Ichiba) market/restaurant there..so a trip back to westfield London in April bank holiday is happening..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 4, 2020)

It was raining. I was at home extremely bored so i did a 3 min M$paint.


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 12, 2020)

Thanks God!, Because we are still alive!


----------



## SKBARON (Mar 12, 2020)

Hi guys, so here's the deal: got a virgin media hub 3, Wi-Fi is terrible (signal dropping off, bad reception 2 rooms away). What I would like to do is make it better on a budget. Does anyone have any recommendations on the subject?

House has 2 floors and is of medium size. If you require more info, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 12, 2020)

SKBARON said:


> Hi guys, so here's the deal: got a virgin media hub 3, Wi-Fi is terrible (signal dropping off, bad reception 2 rooms away). What I would like to do is make it better on a budget. Does anyone have any recommendations on the subject?
> 
> House has 2 floors and is of medium size. If you require more info, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks!



Powerline.

TP-Link TL-WPA4220T KIT

You can pay more or less depending if you already got a corresponding AV600 adaptor. or you can go the MESH route but that will cost you around £80 ish


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2020)

I hope everyone is doing ok??

I'm shattered and off to bed but I hope to have a bit of an easier day tomorrow at work so hopefully I'll be a bit more around on the forums  

Take it easy everyone


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 17, 2020)

phill said:


> I hope everyone is doing ok??
> 
> I'm shattered and off to bed but I hope to have a bit of an easier day tomorrow at work so hopefully I'll be a bit more around on the forums
> 
> Take it easy everyone


Been busy at work at the moment, parents aren't having the best of time at the takeaway.
No doubt the UK will go into lockdown soon..i'm still predicting end of next week.


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2020)

It's been weird at work but still going there for the moment     Hopefully we can get to go home soon!!


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 18, 2020)

Rumour mill is kicking off at my work. Suggesting notification on Friday of a two-week quarantine, similar to euro countries. No going out except for vital supplies. Which I guess is beer and pizza?


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm not sure what is happening with my place of work, seems to be changing hourly at times lol  

How is everyone otherwise??


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 19, 2020)

My office pretty much told us to work from home unless you need to physically need to be in the office(R&D in automotive and motorsport) so i've been working from home since yesterday, i'll be planning to head back in next week though as I need to do some testing on some hardware provided our buddy Boris tells us we are in lockdown on Sunday.


----------



## khemist (Mar 19, 2020)

I'm a postie and phoned in sick this morning, started feeling unwell last night, i highly doubt royal mail will shut down no matter what but i wasn't going in to spread whatever i've got.


----------



## Ripper3 (Mar 19, 2020)

SKBARON said:


> Hi guys, so here's the deal: got a virgin media hub 3, Wi-Fi is terrible (signal dropping off, bad reception 2 rooms away). What I would like to do is make it better on a budget. Does anyone have any recommendations on the subject?
> 
> House has 2 floors and is of medium size. If you require more info, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks!





FreedomEclipse said:


> Powerline.
> 
> TP-Link TL-WPA4220T KIT
> 
> You can pay more or less depending if you already got a corresponding AV600 adaptor. or you can go the MESH route but that will cost you around £80 ish


On Virgin too, with the same sort of WiFi issues. The hub has improved over time but still terrible at times. I suggest installing their Virgin Media Connect app and testing WiFi through that. If it finds the signal is low, they can send you a booster for free (some caveats, read Ts&Cs, and it isn’t a be all and end all). It can help, and if it costs you nothing and helps, that’s all the better.

I’m still considering a new setup entirely where the Hub 3 is just in modem mode, with a cheaper mesh network setup. The one @FreedomEclipse mentioned is a start for boosting, but another £30-40 on top of that will get you a low end mesh network.

Non gigabit Ethernet connections for £89.99, though it may limit your internet speed, since Virgin provides over 100Mbps: TP-Link Deco E4

Gigabit Ethernet connections for £99.99, which shouldn’t bottleneck it as much: TP-Link Deco M4

There are more expensive options that use PowerLine to connect to each other, but I figure the above should be a good start for now.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 20, 2020)

Well folks, we're pretty much in lockdown - as much as it doesn't bother me (I don't go out much). As long as I can buy beer, I'm good. Stop the beer and my life is over.


----------



## phill (Mar 20, 2020)

I do mostly desktop support and somehow, I'm apparently working from home Tuesday next week...  Will be interesting considering the fact I've been on holiday today and another day booked for Monday, I never took my laptop or anything home with me lol 

I mean...  Common sense seems to be out the window for the most part right now....

@khemist I hope you feel better soon 

I've had a rather nice day today with my daughter, we went out to the park and had a walk around for an hour..  Had a swing, few slides, bit of time on a roundabout, I mean life is pretty full you know      How's everyone else been today??  

I see we are in a bit of a lock down from this evening...  

@the54thvoid I hardly drink so please have my beer!!


----------



## khemist (Mar 20, 2020)

Around 13 posties self isolating in our office and the number is going to get a lot bigger, lots of deliveries failing and parcels are busier than christmas with people stuck at home ordering lots of stuff they don't need, don't bank on anything you order getting delivered on time.


----------



## phill (Mar 20, 2020)

khemist said:


> Around 13 posties self isolating in our office and the number is going to get a lot bigger, lots of deliveries failing and parcels are busier than christmas with people stuck at home ordering lots of stuff they don't need, don't bank on anything you order getting delivered on time.


That's fine with me, I've not ordered anything in weeks!!


----------



## khemist (Mar 21, 2020)

phill said:


> That's fine with me, I've not ordered anything in weeks!!



You can amuse yourself building a new system everyday with all your spare parts until this blows over.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 21, 2020)

khemist said:


> You can amuse yourself building a new system everyday with all your spare parts until this blows over.


I would definitely rather be in Phil's shoes today, so much to do.


----------



## phill (Mar 21, 2020)

khemist said:


> You can amuse yourself building a new system everyday with all your spare parts until this blows over.





theoneandonlymrk said:


> I would definitely rather be in Phil's shoes today, so much to do.


I did have a bit of a change around today and I've been a bit better in that I'm finally testing some RAM I'd bought a few months ago..  What with all the sun at the moment, servers and most of the PCs have been on today getting some folding and crunching done   Been a shame that the FAH client has been hardly doing anything mind, only one job at a time...    but if loads of others are doing it, I don't feel so bad 

I am certainly well prepared for any issues resulting in lock down when it comes to hardware and being able to keep busy    I just hope it's sunny so I can do it for free


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Well we are now in lockdown, i'm forced to work from home until further notice as my office has closed it doors for now.
Hows everyone doing? Going try exercise 2-3 times a week and eat a little less to try maintain physique now..not the greatest of joy and sucks for those that do regularly exercise outdoor to only be limit to once a week.


----------



## khemist (Mar 25, 2020)

It's a good time to catch up on movies and TV and play some games, i'm back at work tomorrow delivering with only a pair of gloves to protect me if i'm lucky.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 25, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> Going try exercise 2-3 times a week and eat a little less to try maintain physique now..not the greatest of joy and sucks for those that do regularly exercise outdoor to only be limit to once a week.



Ive been out cycling at least 1hr a day since saturday. 16 mile circuit into the city and back. but my legs are fatigued so im not sure if i will go today. or if i do. maybe shorter distance.


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well we are now in lockdown, i'm forced to work from home until further notice as my office has closed it doors for now.
> Hows everyone doing? Going try exercise 2-3 times a week and eat a little less to try maintain physique now..not the greatest of joy and sucks for those that do regularly exercise outdoor to only be limit to once a week.



I'm finding it a little funny being a desktop support person and working from home...  Sure is interesting to do    I'm trying to control what I eat likewise as I'm not trying to put on masses of weight with being stuck at home..  It'll be a matter of self control 



khemist said:


> It's a good time to catch up on movies and TV and play some games, i'm back at work tomorrow delivering with only a pair of gloves to protect me if i'm lucky.



Sophia my 1 year old, has made that interesting when playing games...  She likes trying to eat the controller   We were meant to have all the protection and such but nothing has ever turned up... Always fun...  



FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive been out cycling at least 1hr a day since saturday. 16 mile circuit into the city and back. but my legs are fatigued so im not sure if i will go today. or if i do. maybe shorter distance.



I wish I was able to get out that long but I'm not sure the misses would appreciate even more time on her own   What bike do you use for the cycle?   Road or mountain?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 25, 2020)

phill said:


> I wish I was able to get out that long but I'm not sure the misses would appreciate even more time on her own  What bike do you use for the cycle? Road or mountain?



Road. Though its a lighter carbon bike I take out rather than slightly heavier aluminum one since the weather is nice. Its not the distance that kills my legs, Its the intervals. constant starting and stopping, slowing down then speeding up. The last few days ive been battling a head wind on the return route too. So if my legs werent already mush, the ride back was more of a struggle.

though my route is more a figure of 8 - a few hills going into the city then a few less hills on the way back but the route into the city always has more hills with sharper climbs.

All in all its a pretty good workout. my garmin told me i burned about 1000 calories for the 16miles i do.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Interesting to see how the police can predict how often people go out exercising really if people were not to obey the exercise once a week rule, unless you use the same specific route and the police recognise you they may catch you out?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 25, 2020)

@kurosagi01 In the boroughs that i cut through - They dont care. There are still cafes with mainly turkish/greek customers sitting outside in groups having a chat and a smoke. Young people are still walking around in small groups. I watched two police vans and a patrol car roll past the same group walking down the street - No response from the police.

On saturday - everyone was out in the park with their friends. People playing football. friends sitting in groups and having a chat, 20 odd people sitting within 1m of each other and socialising. Though after Bojo's speech i went back there the next day and im glad to say the same people listened.

Fines are being handed out but i think its a bit of a postcode lottery as to where and when the police pick you up. I think you can safely go out for a jog in the morning and a jog in the evening and the cops wouldnt care so long as youre by yourself and not stopping to talk with anyone. But then, even if they did. I doubt they would care -- too many foul mouthed trolls on twitter to chase.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 30, 2020)

Well my brother was able to drive through motorway alright it seems yesterday, no force closure on main roads yet.
Anyway how was everyone weekend..?
Short story of my weekend
Goal for the weekend : DIY some interior trim and swap out the recirc valve hose for a coloured silicone hose
Did some interior DIY
Snapped the air divider that sits inside my aftermarket MAF housing and plastic tube thats on the boost solenoid in process with brute force trying to remove/fit them pesky silicone hose to the turbo inlet pipe.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 31, 2020)

My Sciatica flared up again for the last 3 days or so. I knew it was coming since last week but it didnt really stop me exercising until the last few days. I havent been able to really workout as hard because it was painful to walk around but im much much better today.

Maybe i'll be able to cycle tomorrow.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 31, 2020)

I may need to resort to doing some cardio at the rate my parents keep making food with high carbs content.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 31, 2020)

Do morning and afternoon/evening jogs. I mean youre breaking the rules a little but if you dont stop to speak to no one. nobody gonna care.

Im lucky that ive got a small assortment of weights so i got enough to do some deadlifts, curls and kettlebell stuffs on days when i cant or dont want to go out.

I see lots of youtubers with empty garages with a lot of bench and squat equipment though and i am super jelly as i dont have all that. Then there is folks like The Rock with an entire pro-home gym set up.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 31, 2020)

If my parents didn't have table tennis I would have split cost with my older bro in buying a power rack and all the gear to make a small gym for us tbh, I'm not the biggest fan of cardio either but I may have to resort in going one.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 31, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> If my parents didn't have table tennis I would have split cost with my older bro in buying a power rack and all the gear to make a small gym for us tbh, I'm not the biggest fan of cardio either but I may have to resort in going one.



Heres a good use of a table for you.










I heard NAVY SEALs do a similar thing but with a chair.

::EDIT::

found a chair version.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 4, 2020)

Well. Unsurprisingly - Everyone is out chilling in parks


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 4, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well. Unsurprisingly - Everyone is out chilling in parks


Interesting, its dead here.

Few people outside go to the effort of one person walking out into the middle of road when walking past someone on same side.

Very bizzare and quite nice not hearing cars. Hearing allot more bird song which is nice.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 4, 2020)

Its more like people see the sun is out and decide to go for a walk/jog - except some twenty thousand people in the same locality have the same idea so it becomes a bit of a marathon instead.

Still. At least nobody was out there playing football like the previous weekend when we had a nice bit of sun.  I guess people will be heading to the beaches again this week.


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2020)

How is everyone doing??  All well and ok I hope?? 

It's been dead around here for a while..  Hardly any movement..  When I had to drive to work, there was a few cars and that on the roads but it felt like another normal day...  They must be all key workers.....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 5, 2020)

Well, Judging by the amount of people i saw in the park today - the UK is most certainly heading into full lockdown mode. Even thinking of going outside will get you a rifle butt in the face.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 5, 2020)

Went for a walk up on moor today, was quite nice.

Hear complaints about the quantity of people driving but id rather travel 10 min by car and get my exercise where there are very few people and large open spaces to easily avoid the people that are there, rather than jog round the village with everyone else in the community.

Edit: however i suppose more people on road mean there is a chance of accidents and that may put load on services under pressure. Plus the need to fuel up is w potential interaction not needed.


----------



## phill (Apr 6, 2020)

We try and get out every other day, it seems enough but then I have been outside cleaning windows and cleanering up the patio as well yesterday now   Not out for long but it was nice being in the fresh air and the sun warming you up  

I did see a video someone had posted on Facebook with a part in London on the 4th..  Wow that was not what I was expecting!!


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 10, 2020)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK IS ALIVE AND WELL IN WALES.
Just messaged him and had reply
Have passed on good wishes from TPU to him


----------



## phill (Apr 11, 2020)

Glad to hear it @dorsetknob and @CAPSLOCKSTUCK !!


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 11, 2020)

Pretty cloud free Sky here   Indoor Temps in well Ventilated flat is a Balmy 76f

Intresting time on Ebay atm
Several items i have been watching the Sellers have messaged me with Offers 
i have not made any bids or offers They are making me Offers   "weird guess selling is really slow atm. "

ps it was a Xeon 8 core  E5 2690 on for £72  ( Bought one for £55 (fp) think that was a reasonable Bargain ).
going to replace my I7


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 11, 2020)

dorsetknob said:


> Indoor Temps in well Ventilated flat is a Balmy 76f



76F's are best with one in each hand.

Meanwhile on this side of the pond we use the metric system. Your instruments are faulty, Please re-adjust.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 11, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Meanwhile on this side of the pond we use the metric system.Both F & C


I'm  an Imperial guy   .............god Save the Queen  and Empire


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 14, 2020)

Capslock in his natural habitat


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2020)

http://imgur.com/a/7YpWnB5


----------



## phill (May 14, 2020)

How is everyone doing??


----------



## khemist (May 14, 2020)

Still working away, weather is really great here, looking forward to my Saturday off!.


----------



## phill (May 14, 2020)

I'm on a 4 day week at the moment, loving it but when you can't really do much it's not sooooo great lol  But hey, extra day away from work is never a bad thing  

I'm trying to get a few things sorted for my new water loop, but it's turning out to be expensive and well....  Isn't that always the case


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 14, 2020)

Had 3 inbred council estate hoodlums try to push me off my bike and steal it while i was out for exercise earlier today. They thought i wasnt paying attention to them but i spied them as i was rolling up to  the set of lights. one of them grabbed my rear wheel and the other shoved me. I managed to keep my balance and immediate shot off in a different direction hoping they wouldnt follow cuz they were on boris bikes. Luckily they didnt give chase. I did get super lost though.

I told my friend about it and he said i should of beat them into the ground and i would but im out on my expensive bike. If they break or crack the carbon fiber frame then they've won the fight even if they didnt manage to steal it. I cant risk one of them stamping down or jumping up and down on it like a bouncing castle. I dont want to run that risk.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 14, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Had 3 inbred council estate hoodlums try to push me off my bike and steal it while i was out for exercise earlier today. They thought i wasnt paying attention to them but i spied them as i was rolling up to the set of lights. one of them grabbed my rear wheel and the other shoved me. I managed to keep my balance and immediate shot off in a different direction hoping they wouldnt follow cuz they were on boris bikes. Luckily they didnt give chase. I did get super lost though.


Borizzz Bikes are Trackable ( in case someone steals them).
Police can get Details (our Great Survalence state ) on who rented them
all it needs is location / Time of incident ( 3 Rentals at that geo-location and a cross ref of payment details of that cluster).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 14, 2020)

Not boris bikes - the other company with them red bikes. i cant remember the name.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 14, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not boris bikes - the other company with them red bikes.


 wot Postal bikes for postman pat 
does not matter whose they are they are trackable and payment is by card so police can still do wot i said.
How else do you think they find the pavement ( and canal) dumped one's for re-hire.

Methinks you can speed up the police process by reporting it as attempted Theft a and Racial Assult
dont forget to ask for your Crime Incident Number


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 14, 2020)

dorsetknob said:


> wot Postal bikes for postman pat
> does not matter whose they are they are trackable and payment is by card so police can still do wot i said.
> How else do you think they find the pavement ( and canal) dumped one's for re-hire.
> 
> ...









A lot of these bikes are hacked and used for free by these yobbos


----------



## xman2007 (May 14, 2020)

dorsetknob said:


> Methinks you can speed up the police process by reporting it as attempted Theft a and Racial Assult
> dont forget to ask for your Crime Incide


Sorry I don't agree with this in the slightest, making up a racially aggravated attack just so it gets more attention from the police is wrong on several accounts, first off there's enough actual racism that happens without the numbers being skewed with false accusations, secondly the police should respond equally regardless if it is racially motivated or not if an actual crime took place, if not and they focus more on hate crimes for stats and numbers (which isn't right in itself) then making a false accusation will take those extra man hours away where they could be needed for a more serious crime.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 15, 2020)

I've pretty much avoided going out in public area in general now in fear of getting a potential racial attack, this just fuels more excuses for their pathetic action against us which just sucks.
Anyone else furloughed still in here? My company looking at opening the main office but nothing for my department getting called back in yet which we are based in a different site altogether but I need go to main office to progress one of the current projects.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2020)

Gave myself a Covid-cut.

Brad Pitt/Fury inspired and extra messy but turned out pretty good...


----------



## the54thvoid (May 26, 2020)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 26, 2020)

Looks like this:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2020)

Yeah. I think i was a little too aggressive with the undercut. But it was becoming shoulder length and super uncomfortable with the heat.

I couldnt do a proper fade because the No.2 comb wouldnt stay on the trimmer no more. Had to complete it with a beard trimmer which wasnt great


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 26, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> Looks like this:


Holy crap, the next Finding Nemo movie sure ramped up it's ways to change.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2020)

What an absolute numpty...


----------



## Decryptor009 (Jun 1, 2020)

I am sure cows know how stupid humans are, like why would you try to mess with what is basically the weight of your house in pure muscle?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 1, 2020)

Decryptor009 said:


> I am sure cows know how stupid humans are, like why would you try to mess with what is basically the weight of your house in pure muscle?



Maybe he wanted some medium rare,


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 4, 2020)

Anyone heard from  @HUSKIE  recently


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 16, 2020)

Sadly not , anyone else suffering from hayfever this year??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 16, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> anyone else suffering from hayfever this year??



Yes. though on and off.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 17, 2020)

dorsetknob said:


> Anyone heard from  @HUSKIE  recently


I think Huskie is taking a break from the net...


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 22, 2020)

Hey y'all anyone happen to have an old GPU laying around ?

My old rig my children were using the GPU has died.
After something hd 6850 level or better.

Thank you all so kindly


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 22, 2020)

pm'ed


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 23, 2020)

Turns out it was motherboard I suspect dead pcie slots


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 23, 2020)

I'm English but riding around Buenos Aires doing courier work on my motorbike which is not something I'd have envisaged doing if someone had asked me a few years ago.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 23, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm English but riding around Buenos Aires doing courier work on my motorbike which is not something I'd have envisaged doing if someone had asked me a few years ago.



Ive seen people doing Deliveroo & Ubereats deliveries on a Honda CBR600RR & Kawasaki ZX-6R. Must of been _'bring your best bike' to work day'_ or something


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 23, 2020)

In my case, the customers expect a moped but get a chopper instead.
I call it premium service and they pay for it, so double win.


----------



## xman2007 (Jun 23, 2020)

A "White lives matter" plane banner has been deemed as racist and disgusting by Burnley FC and the local council as well as many others on social media after it flew over the Etihad during Man City V Burnley football match during which all players wore black lives matter on their shirts and took a kneel as well as held a 1 minutes silence. The police were looking to see if there was grounds for pressing charges and the CPS has decided that no crime has taken place during the banner flying. https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...r-banner-flown-Ethiad-stadium-police-say.html


----------



## xman2007 (Jun 26, 2020)

Liverpool FC Champions of England 2019/2020 C'mon you reds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phill (Jun 26, 2020)

I bet instead of lager and beer and whatever else, they'll be on the water!!  Man it's hot this evening!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 26, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> Liverpool FC Champions of England 2019/2020 C'mon you reds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I had a drink for them last night and I am a Man City supporter, much deserved, as close to perfection as football can be, I am just hoping my team can stop them doing two on the trot!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 28, 2020)

Now before we all jump on political discussion just remember we may get in trouble for it here, the only piece i will say with the whole BLM thing is that reserve comments until you done some research  yourself because i'm sure there are a lot of people that are protesting and not protesting don't fully understand it still.
Anyway congrats to Liverpool FC i guess,move on to a hopeful better finale to a season for next year lol.
The UK is a joke with social distancing, going to beaches,shopping and even now apparently booking holidays already...Like f*ck public service effort right its a big slap in the face to them.
See so many people now walking around as it nothing has changed makes me sick.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 28, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> The UK is a joke with social distancing, going to beaches,shopping and even now apparently booking holidays already...Like f*ck public service effort right its a big slap in the face to them.
> See so many people now walking around as it nothing has changed makes me sick.


Or maybe people are tired of the nonsense governments are shoveling to the public. Covid19 is STILL far less deadly than heart failure, the flu, cancer or car accidents.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 28, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Or maybe people are tired of the nonsense governments are shoveling to the public. Covid19 is STILL far less deadly than heart failure, the flu, cancer or car accidents.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2020)

On a more positive note... More cuts to public services incoming. Namely the Police, Fire brigade & Public transport. MPs however will still get their 8-10% raise in salary if they havent already got it. Its a race to the bottom with this government.

civs are going to have to find creative measures to protect themselves & their property because there wont be enough police to deal with it. They are already stretched as they are.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 28, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> On a more positive note... More cuts to public services incoming. Namely the Police, Fire brigade & Public transport. MPs however will still get their 8-10% raise in salary if they havent already got it. Its a race to the bottom with this government.


Typical of MPs everywhere.
They claim they can't afford stuff, so cut costs in essential services, then give themselves a pat on the back for doing a great job and a pay rise as a reward.


----------



## xman2007 (Jun 28, 2020)

I didn't think we still had a police force, or they're too busy kneeling down trying to seem pc to do any actual police work, they've pretty much given rioters and looters a free pass for the last 4 weeks whilst still trying to dictate to families and people enjoying the weather that they can't gather in beaches and parks, it's a joke, one rule for some and another for others, that's why people don't care and quite frankly I can't say I disagree, though I also work in a supermarket and there's bugger all chance of people staying 1 meter away from me let alone 2 and I also agree with @lexluthermiester


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 28, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> I didn't think we still had a police force


That's because they changed to a service years ago, to appease the PC brigade that thought the word Force sounded to brutal or some crap.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 28, 2020)

They can't "afford" to increase overhead for public service and clap for them but they will happily increase the people at top that don't do f*ck all.
If the government stuck to their guns with lockdown and not rush easing it down then we wouldn't be in this position in first place, the UK citizens needs their hands to be held because we can't use common sense at all as proven again by the power of news outlet that gets dictated by government too.
The fact there are some people that think what Dominic Cummings did is justified is bull crap as well, he flatout broke his own guidelines and even think its okay to put his own outside family at risk for "child care" when it wasn't needed as he did have friends/family that were closer to where he lived so he didn't need to make that journey from day 1. His wife had "symptoms" so he should have been self-isolating himself and not going to no10 so he shouldn't have made that journey. He also shouldn't have driven 40 minutes worth just to test his "eye-sight" is utter ridiculous, if your vision is impaired then you flat out do not drive.
The fact he got the pass also made us look dumb aswell for even listening to them in first place and thats where the other issue lies in with the whole lockdown and why people are also not listening to them anymore.

Anyway change of subject now before this thread gets lockdown..no pun intended.
The heat wave and hayfever can bugger off now,bring on Autumn,Winter and Spring again please.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Jun 28, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> The heat wave and hayfever can bugger off now,bring on Autumn,Winter and Spring again please.



It was hayfever during the lockdown now it's pollution fever since the vehicles are back on the roads IMHO.
Many friends and family myself included are suffering again since the lockdown was eased, the real fesh air was welcome.
I wish lockdown could have continued for a least a few weeks more.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 28, 2020)

I'm a petrol head so the smell of automobile doesn't bother me so much, the old banger diesel cars do though.
Get that sh*t off the road now as they are more polluting than a performance car(Only reason i say this is because a lot of businesses use diesel cars), the clear blue skies though was a nice change though but honestly the UK government while in lockdown they could have made some serious changes to major cities about how to minimise the number of vehicles used but they won't as they just want money.


----------



## xman2007 (Jul 1, 2020)

Morning fellow brits I've started a wtb thread here am looking for a monitor urgently but also on the lookout for a gaming mouse and gpu upgrade from my rx 580, if you have anything lying around or going for sale drop me a pm


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2020)

It looked shit outside so i went for a jog while the rain had stopped. I can hit speeds of 24mph on a bicycle but jogging for 30mins absolutely destroys my legs.


----------



## phill (Jul 9, 2020)

I know how you feel...  Can cycle for hours, yet try and get me to jog for more than 30 seconds when I first start, I'm dying and can't do anymore lol  Needless to say, I prefer cycling to jogging but there's so few places to cycle without having to either cycle to get there or drive the bike somewhere...  Kind of defeats the object for me...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 10, 2020)

Lads. Anyone got an FM Radio antenna they dont want/need?? Any old junk will do so long as its coax. Not looking at paying 20 odd quid for a new one and even the £6-8 ones off amazon cost too much lol


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2020)

I sadly don't @FreedomEclipse ...  The only radio I have is in my car and I barely use that!!   Sorry


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Jul 13, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> I'm a petrol head so the smell of automobile doesn't bother me so much, the old banger diesel cars do though.
> Get that sh*t off the road now as they are more polluting than a performance car(Only reason i say this is because a lot of businesses use diesel cars), the clear blue skies though was a nice change though but honestly the UK government while in lockdown they could have made some serious changes to major cities about how to minimise the number of vehicles used but they won't as they just want money.



We own 2 vehicles, one petrol the other hybrid petrol. Been there on the petrol head scene in my youth, nothing against car owners. Miss the old Escort Mexico and RS200 
I rarely see banger diesel vehicles around these parts but more and more quad exhaust 4x4's. A gulp of their fumes when walking past them makes me feel unwell. 
Our local council set up a scheme a few years ago where shoppers could catch a frequent bus en masse into the city and back again leaving their cars in huge car parks outside the city. it failed as privatisation came and the public transport system run by the council was removed.  All buses now come at once, at times they don't come at all.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 13, 2020)

Hemmingstamp said:


> We own 2 vehicles, one petrol the other hybrid petrol. Been there on the petrol head scene in my youth, nothing against car owners. Miss the old Escort Mexico and RS200
> I rarely see banger diesel vehicles around these parts but more and more quad exhaust 4x4's. A gulp of their fumes when walking past them makes me feel unwell.
> Our local council set up a scheme a few years ago where shoppers could catch a frequent bus en masse into the city and back again leaving their cars in huge car parks outside the city. it failed as privatisation came and the public transport system run by the council was removed.  All buses now come at once, at times they don't come at all.


Damn sucks you don't have those anymore,they are worth a decent money nowadays.
Old diesel bangers and fake exhaust unnecessary 4x4 cars need to bugger off as they are just pointless to have. Its just single people not even a family,trying to show off they have money driving a modern financed Land Rover or Audi or Bmw diesels think they own the roads. Bugger off,taking way too much space and you probably don't even need a diesel in the first place.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Jul 15, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> Damn sucks you don't have those anymore,they are worth a decent money nowadays.
> Old diesel bangers and fake exhaust unnecessary 4x4 cars need to bugger off as they are just pointless to have. Its just single people not even a family,trying to show off they have money driving a modern financed Land Rover or Audi or Bmw diesels think they own the roads. Bugger off,taking way too much space and you probably don't even need a diesel in the first place.



Yeah, but they were ten a penny back in the 80's / early 90's. Mate sold his RS1600 for £150 in 1992 and he's still kicking himself. 
I don't think it had a spot of rust on it.
Boy racers with bangers and loud exhausts when the sunshine is out, middle aged blond's of a certain age in the 4X4's 
I agree about the financed cars, Mercs and BMW's galore....And they can't even drive properly. 
Traffic back to choke me with your smoke levels. Need a holiday where the fresh air is (wherever that is)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2020)

Even funny are those people with super expensive cars that cant park to save their lives and end up shaving a few grams off their alloys. That always cracks me up.... But i digress. I am aware of a few rental car companies (there may be more...) that will lease you a car at a decent price for something like 2-3 years then you trade it back in for another one of your choice when the lease ends - and so a new breed of driver is born... The folks that dont care about what happens to what they drive and how they drive because it isnt theirs so thrash it around


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2020)

I find the lack of people using indicators amazing..  Brand new 20 plate cars and they don't work...  I swear they need to get that stuff looked at..  Could save their lives at some point....


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 16, 2020)

A lot of companies offer a trade in back policy on PCP car really provided you have not gone into "negative" equity or whatever with it but who knows.
Brand new cars from mainstream manufacturers are fugly as hell, people not indicating is just typical and its mostly common people that don't use them and also common people that are also speeding aswell in their diesel wagons.


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> A lot of companies offer a trade in back policy on PCP car really provided you have not gone into "negative" equity or whatever with it but who knows.
> Brand new cars from mainstream manufacturers are fugly as hell, people not indicating is just typical and its mostly common people that don't use them and also common people that are also speeding aswell in their diesel wagons.


Some of the crap that is out there I don't get at all..  When driving up and down the motorway with the Mrs's and taking the eldest to her Mum, I'm forever asking what the hell is that..  Some Kia or god knows what else..  I'm sorry, but that's just sooooooo not for me...  

But I do love the fact the small engine cars (the Pug 1008/Fiat 500/Ford KA for examples) and they are belting it down the out side lanes in the motorways and I'm thinking....  If you needed to stop at that point, your brakes will probably melt due to the fact your doing 90+ and it's a shopping trolley... I can't understand it..  Then you get all the rep cars 320D's/A4 TDI's etc. etc. flying along as well..  I'm wondering how the heck these people manage to keep a clean licence with how they drive...  And there's me with the odd blip to 80 or something and it would be my luck to get caught!! lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 16, 2020)

Hey hey don't insult the korean cars,though the only 2 cars I would own are the Kia Stinger and the Hyundai i30n lol.
Yep its always a tiny hatchback with small engines,vans and rep cars like you said are always flying on the motorway in outside lane and even in the controlled lanes around the M1 south I see them flying past me after going past the signs.
I have only ever gone past 80 once and that was to try catch up to a modified car up the M1 north few years ago but nowadays im always commuting on Motorway with the GF and I try to drive as safe as possible now but going at a decent pace like how I would normally drive.
I would still give it a full throttle in 3rd&4th gear though if permitted when exiting a slip road lol.


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2020)

They are not my thing, most look like a brick on wheels!   Not a fan...

I do find it funny when you see the camera flashes when they fly by, I think to myself, oh your about to have a bad day lol  As it's all based on what you earn rather than just £100....  Sucks!!

I think mine needs a good track day to give it a good rev through the ranges...  Would do it wonders I'm sure


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 16, 2020)

Kia Stinger in yellow mmm


Hyundai i30n in the blue


I get scared everytime I see a flash even though I know i'm under the limit lol and that is scary really it is based on what you earn


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 16, 2020)

Since moving to Buenos Aires a few years ago, my attitude to driving and cars has changed significantly. I ride a motorbike doing courier work and the most noticeable aspect to driving here is the need to keep traffic moving, almost at any cost. Being a Brit, it was a revelation at first, especially since undertaking is encouraged, you don't appear to have right of way on roundabouts (the law says you have), drivers shoot out of turnings without looking. Cars, cyclists, skateboarders, rollerbladers etc often go down one way streets the wrong way, red lights are very often ignored, indicators are for pussies apparently and hazard lights are used for practically every single manoeuvre which requires psychic abilities to fathom.
It's actually very exciting and I love it.
One time, I pulled up at a set of lights on a ten lane avenue and noticed a cool looking bloke on a Harley a few yards away to my left and then a beautiful, shapely, long legged lady wearing the shortest skirt you could imagine, began to cross in front of us. Harley bloke casually rested his bike, strolled to the crossing, knelt down and declared his undying love for the lady, whilst holding his both hands together as if prayer.
All the cars honked their horns in praise and the rest of the pedestrians applauded him. The lady slowed a little, gave him a smile and stylishly moved on with a flick of her long dark hair.
When in Rome...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 26, 2020)

Some of the comments they quoted on this article made me chuckle a little..like why would you travel outside of the UK in the middle of a pandemic?








						Coronavirus: Travellers react to Spain quarantine rules
					

Holidaymakers arriving to the UK from Spain and its islands must now self-isolate for 14 days.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2020)

Being locked down i suppose. People now want to get away from their home


----------



## xman2007 (Jul 30, 2020)

The used GPU market is stagnant AF, I am willing to pay upto £200+ but for that the best you can get is a few 1070's from ebay and the 580 is within 10%-15% of the 1070's in a lot of games now, I'm sorely tempted to buy a 5600 XT which will be a good 40% faster than my 580 as anything less performance wise isn't worth it right now imo but I will probably kick myself in a few months when RDNA2 drops and prices come down/new mid range cards appear


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 30, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> The used GPU market is stagnant AF, I am willing to pay upto £200+ but for that the best you can get is a few 1070's from ebay and the 580 is within 10%-15% of the 1070's in a lot of games now, I'm sorely tempted to buy a 5600 XT which will be a good 40% faster than my 580 as anything less performance wise isn't worth it right now imo but I will probably kick myself in a few months when RDNA2 drops and prices come down/new mid range cards appear


Damn I just put a Palit Gamerock OC GTX1070 on fleabay, I listed as "buy it now" for £175 and it went in 10 minutes.


----------



## xman2007 (Jul 30, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> Damn I just put a Palit Gamerock OC GTX1070 on fleabay, I listed as "buy it now" for £175 and it went in 10 minutes.


yea, I seen a few around that price but there's not enough performance uplift from a 580 to justify the spend, I think the 5600 XT with the 14gbps vram bios is around 1080/2060/v64 performance wise but seems to be the better priced option out of those, even used on ebay, again I might kick myself when new cards come out in a couple of months though..


----------



## basco (Jul 30, 2020)

there is always something better coming in the future.
buy what ya need now and no don't kick yourself.


----------



## xman2007 (Jul 30, 2020)

True but as ampere and rdna2 will be here in 2 months or so, there won't be more new Gpu's 2 months after that to think about as well as current cards prices which will also likely come down

But the itch is strong


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 30, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> yea, I seen a few around that price but there's not enough performance uplift from a 580 to justify the spend, I think the 5600 XT with the 14gbps vram bios is around 1080/2060/v64 performance wise but seems to be the better priced option out of those, even used on ebay, again I might kick myself when new cards come out in a couple of months though..


I get you, the 5600 will give you around 20% more than the 1070 and is really good value, I wanted a little more so my youngest daughter bought me the 2060 Super 8GB for my birthday....... win/win!


----------



## xman2007 (Jul 30, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> I get you, the 5600 will give you around 20% more than the 1070 and is really good value, I wanted a little more so my youngest daughter bought me the 2060 Super 8GB for my birthday....... win/win!


Looks like the upgrade itch won as I listed my 580 on ebay and sold it for £90 (bought for £75 a few months ago) so browsing Ebuyer I found a open box/ex-display Sapphire Pulse 5600 XT for £267, total cost to me = £160, for 40% more performance (give or take) which is acceptable considering price of 1660 Ti (15% slower than 5600 XT) at £260-£300 new or RTX 2060 (Same performance give or take 2-3%) for £300+


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 31, 2020)

Damn its hot!!!


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 31, 2020)

Funny how they say Covid19  will not spread due to the summer heat
yet it happly thrives in meatbags with a temp of 98.6f (ish)
"just a thought "


----------



## xman2007 (Jul 31, 2020)

I decided against the pulse in the end as the warranty was only 90 days due to being an open box and got a xfx thicc ii Pro for 265 free delivery today from amazon


FreedomEclipse said:


> Damn its hot!!!


I just walked to homebase and back for this beauty, and it was totally worth it  I'm not moving from in front of it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 31, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> I decided against the pulse in the end as the warranty was only 90 days due to being an open box and got a xfx thicc ii Pro for 265 free delivery today from amazon
> 
> I just walked to homebase and back for this beauty, and it was totally worth it  I'm not moving from in front of it




I got myself one of these...






It can move a tonne of air but its not really helpful as the air is hot anyway, Its just shoving hot air from one side of the room to another. I got a portable AC unit but im gonna get some very angry looks from the bill payers if i have it on. My bill contribution isnt going to cut it


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 31, 2020)

I have aircon in Lounge and Main bedroom but I spent 4 hours today painting my youngest daughters garden fence for her so I waz toasty.  35.5C here.


----------



## xman2007 (Jul 31, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> I have aircon in Lounge and Main bedroom but I spent 4 hours today painting my youngest daughters garden fence for her so I waz toasty.  35.5C here.


Yea, I'm just down the road from you nr Bromsgrove and it was indeed toasty, I'm still sweating now but I'm getting ready to go out, nothing like queuing up to get into half full pubs that have no music or atmosphere and close at 12


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 1, 2020)

I bought a tower fan for myself in the last heatwave in June which helped a bit but it was way too humid,luckily I decided to keep my blinds+curtains shut to try block out excess heat and fan speed was set 1 this time round and it wasn't that bad.
Although getting in car was fun,the temp was reading 40C for shizz and giggles until I started moving it dropped down to about 35-37C.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 1, 2020)

How many UK members currently have or are considering air conditioning? Either portable or a split fitted?
With summers seemingly getting hotter, surely it's something worth considering.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 1, 2020)

My parents bought a portable air con years ago which helped when i was younger, I think its just matter for a lot of us whether its worth investing in one to be used at most 5 times a year.


----------



## xman2007 (Aug 1, 2020)

Got my 5600 xt today, install and drivers went smooth apart from it not posting when I first installed it though I reseated it and it started up fine, just quickly did a run of 3dmark with my cpu at 4ghz and gpu default settings and scored 7300 compared to my heavily overclocked 580 which I scored 4900 with haven't got chance to do anything else with it as I'm working tonight


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 2, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> How many UK members currently have or are considering air conditioning? Either portable or a split fitted?
> With summers seemingly getting hotter, surely it's something worth considering.


I'd say they are a must, but only if Reverse Cycle so heating and cooling.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 2, 2020)

As others have said, it depends on how many days a year you'd actually use aircon. More and more in the UK probably, as summers do appear to be getting hotter.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 2, 2020)

Still no need up in Scotland. Rarely above 30 in Summer. More likely low 20's. Up here, the youngsters go 'taps aff' at around 15 degrees.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 2, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> the youngsters go 'taps aff' at around 15 degrees.



T-shirt wearing when it snows never fails to amuse me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2020)

Hemmingstamp said:


> T-shirt wearing when it snows never fails to amuse me.



Even more curious is those folk in big puffer and ski jackets in anything above 25'c. We get quite a lot of them around here. My family tend to think they are on some sorta drugs that messes with your perception of body temperature


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 2, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Even more curious is those folk in big puffer and ski jackets in anything above 25'c. We get quite a lot of them around here. My family tend to think they are on some sorta drugs that messes with your perception of body temperature



Gotta hide the contraband somewhere


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 2, 2020)

I have two AEG Chillflex pro's, they are rated at 1000W, 9000BTu/h with an energy rating of A+, they are rated for rooms up to 21SqM, got them a couple of years ago, they do the job quite well, have one in the lounge and one in main bedroom (when needed), we only really use them when it is humid, I have no probs sleeping in 18C at night but if it's sticky then they have to come out of the attic, they can also be used for heating or just as a fan.

The sad thing is climate change must be also having a retail effect because when i bought them a couple of years ago I got them for £350 each, think I got them from Argos, now I see they are £499 each 

In reality, from my experience, if you have a room that meets the coverage size of the cooler, so in my case 21SqM, it will only reduce a 32C temp down to about 25 or 26 at best BUT if it's humid it will get rid of the humidity.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 2, 2020)

3 wheels on his wagon and Hamalton still wins British GP "thats Class"


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 2, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Even more curious is those folk in big puffer and ski jackets in anything above 25'c. We get quite a lot of them around here. My family tend to think they are on some sorta drugs that messes with your perception of body temperature


I remember few years ago it was at Collectormania in May few years ago,the temp were around 20 degrees but it was bit windy on that day. Most people were in t-shirts and then you have Amy Dumas/Lita from WWE walking around in a puffer jacket, I was waiting at her booth to get her autograph and she walked back with coffee and coat on.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 2, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> I remember few years ago it was at Collectormania in May few years ago,the temp were around 20 degrees but it was bit windy on that day. Most people were in t-shirts and then you have Amy Dumas/Lita from WWE walking around in a puffer jacket, I was waiting at her booth to get her autograph and she walked back with coffee and coat on.



Can you blame someone from Florida wearing a coat in the U.K regardless of season?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 2, 2020)

dorsetknob said:


> 3 wheels on his wagon and Hamalton still wins British GP "thats Class"


Nail biting end , loved it, still think I'm quicker personally


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> I remember few years ago it was at Collectormania in May few years ago,the temp were around 20 degrees but it was bit windy on that day. Most people were in t-shirts and then you have Amy Dumas/Lita from WWE walking around in a puffer jacket, I was waiting at her booth to get her autograph and she walked back with coffee and coat on.



I mean. If shes only wearing a bikini top underneath then thats understandable


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 11, 2020)

"Ye Gods". 
There was a Murder committed not 100ft from where i live over the weekend (Sunday afternoon).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2020)

Casually flipping the bird on the BBC


----------



## phill (Aug 12, 2020)

Hey guys, I hope everyone is ok?  How is everyone coping with this heat??  

Been over to the factory at work today, 44C on the floor..  Ouch!! lol  According to the weather on the phone, feels like 36C down here in Somerset....  Wow....


----------



## khemist (Aug 12, 2020)

Not too bad in Scotland just now, 79f, i was glad to be finished work today though, day off tomorrow going for a ride on the motorbike and relaxing.


----------



## phill (Aug 12, 2020)

khemist said:


> Not too bad in Scotland just now, 79c, i was glad to be finished work today though, day off tomorrow going for a ride on the motorbike and relaxing.


I'm guessing that might be 29C as I think 79C might be a touch warm??


----------



## khemist (Aug 12, 2020)

Yeah, would be a wee bit melty!.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 12, 2020)

82f now in a well ventilated flat and yeh it was hotter earlier

for conversion (Centigrade i don't do that) its 301k ( kelvin )


----------



## phill (Aug 12, 2020)

In my PC room at the moment, the temp is reading 31C.....  Dear lord this is not comfortable!! Can someone turn down the heat a little please??


----------



## xman2007 (Aug 13, 2020)

phill said:


> In my PC room at the moment, the temp is reading 31C.....  Dear lord this is not comfortable!! Can someone turn down the heat a little please??


its the same here and has been for days now, feels like a lifetime tbh, my anglo-european heritage isn't used to this kind of mediteranean weather   the worst part about it is, that when you go on holiday from the uk coming from a somewhat mild climate and you go to Spain, Greece, Turkey etc it's a different kind of heat, usually within a coastal region where there is always a nice cooling coastal wind, and you can walk round in vest tops and bad shorts for your entire stay, whereas that kind of heat in the UK is just dry and humid and totally different we really aren't equipped here to deal with extremely hot weather nor on the other end of the scale anything below 0c for any amount of time


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> its the same here and has been for days now, feels like a lifetime tbh, my anglo-european heritage isn't used to this kind of mediteranean weather   the worst part about it is, that when you go on holiday from the uk coming from a somewhat mild climate and you go to Spain, Greece, Turkey etc it's a different kind of heat, usually within a coastal region where there is always a nice cooling coastal wind, and you can walk round in vest tops and bad shorts for your entire stay, whereas that kind of heat in the UK is just dry and humid and totally different we really aren't equipped here to deal with extremely hot weather nor on the other end of the scale anything below 0c for any amount of time


It's funny because it's so damn true!! 

I hate the heat over here, yet over aboard for the couple of places I've been the heat might be hotter, but my word is it a different heat..  So much more comfortable...  I'm thinking of definitely getting some air con units for next year sorted out.....


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 13, 2020)

Hit 34 with my PC running, even had the window open and a good fan blowing cool air into the room.
The thunderstorms and rain made the TV go on the blink for a while. 
All back to normal now.


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2020)

Whereabouts are you based @Hemmingstamp ??
We've had a load of lightening but nothing near to us as such..  I guess that will come tomorrow.....  Maybe... 

It's been damn hot here and my poor crunching PCs have been very hot today...  I think one hit 92C on the CPU...  Ouch...  Air con it is!!


----------



## xman2007 (Aug 13, 2020)

Yea couldn't justify the cost of getting one before now but seems summers are getting warmer and longer so I might have to bite the bullet


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 13, 2020)

phill said:


> Whereabouts are you based @Hemmingstamp ??
> We've had a load of lightening but nothing near to us as such..  I guess that will come tomorrow.....  Maybe...
> 
> It's been damn hot here and my poor crunching PCs have been very hot today...  I think one hit 92C on the CPU...  Ouch...  Air con it is!!


Up North at present. We could barely breathe today with the heat. Can't say I've seen a thunderstorm like we had this evening for years.
Had to take the side panel off my rig as temperatures rose. Using one of the old chrome office fans to keep the man cave cool, Working wonders.



xman2007 said:


> Yea couldn't justify the cost of getting one before now but seems summers are getting warmer and longer so I might have to bite the bullet



Reports suggest AC units contribute to global warming.  I think we'll all be back in caves before the end of the decade.


----------



## xman2007 (Aug 13, 2020)

Hemmingstamp said:


> Reports suggest AC units contribute to global warming.  I think we'll all be back in caves before the end of the decade.



Yes but if I keep mine then everyone else will move into a cave and I'll be sitting pretty in my house with my aircon that is contributing 0.00000000000001% to global warming


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 13, 2020)

The difference between temps here and going on vacation with humid temperature is that the places are organised for it..plenty of shades in destinations we would normally visit, there is decent ocean breeze, when its evening the temps outside is a lot better than indoors AND a lot of the buildings have a machine called AC.
The UK homes are built for WINTER only, not to deal with any HEAT at all unless you're in a modern office building or something or you got your house built with AC/heater.
I don't think even the lodges in resorts have AC either but being in a cabin forest helps with temps i guess.

I've been walking around house half naked past 2 days and mostly staying downstairs where its generally a little bit cooler.
I look forward to upcoming days now where the temps are going to drop, can't stand this heat anymore.


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2020)

Hemmingstamp said:


> Up North at present. We could barely breathe today with the heat. Can't say I've seen a thunderstorm like we had this evening for years.
> Had to take the side panel off my rig as temperatures rose. Using one of the old chrome office fans to keep the man cave cool, Working wonders.
> 
> Reports suggest AC units contribute to global warming.  I think we'll all be back in caves before the end of the decade.


I'm glad for solar panels then as it won't cost me anything to run and I'm not killing everyone any more than what I'm already doing !!  

It seems a little cooler today but how long this will last I'm not sure....


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 13, 2020)

phill said:


> I'm glad for solar panels then as it won't cost me anything to run and I'm not killing everyone any more than what I'm already doing !!
> 
> It seems a little cooler today but how long this will last I'm not sure....



You're in England, and you have sunshine where you live????
Nothing but cloud and the odd half day of sunshine here most of the time. Some further up the road have solar panels, not sure how well they work though.
I've eyed them for our home but need to do some research.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 13, 2020)

Pissed down with rain for 30min about an hour ago  no thunder/lighting  maybe tonight


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 13, 2020)

phill said:


> It seems a little cooler today but how long this will last I'm not sure....


Hopefully it ends this week as I am looking forward to Autumn and then Winter which means 2020 has officially ended.


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2020)

Hemmingstamp said:


> You're in England, and you have sunshine where you live????
> Nothing but cloud and the odd half day of sunshine here most of the time. Some further up the road have solar panels, not sure how well they work though.
> I've eyed them for our home but need to do some research.


I'm in Bridgwater, Somerset  

I've had the panels for over 3 years now, best thing ever for me.  During the summer months I can produce up to 30kw of electric a day if the sun is good, sometimes it can produce bugger all but that depends on rain, cloud and all the rest.  It's the only way I can afford to keep my WCG farm ticking over, otherwise I'd hardly make any points at all...   Simply can't have that!! 



dorsetknob said:


> Pissed down with rain for 30min about an hour ago  no thunder/lighting  maybe tonight





kurosagi01 said:


> Hopefully it ends this week as I am looking forward to Autumn and then Winter which means 2020 has officially ended.


It's been throwing it down here @dorsetknob too but still no thunder/lightening..  So disappointing...  We need a good thunderstorm to clear the air....  It's a little cooler tonight in the PC room, about 28C right at this minute....

I couldn't agree more @kurosagi01 ...  I like cool temps!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 14, 2020)

Lol at all them people moaning about being quarantine after their "holiday" on BBC. We're in middle of a pandemic,why would you bother travelling abroad.


----------



## phill (Aug 14, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lol at all them people moaning about being quarantine after their "holiday" on BBC. We're in middle of a pandemic,why would you bother travelling abroad.


I even wonder sometimes why you'd travel anywhere, even in the UK..  It's just not quite the same so why would you risk anything?  Regardless of how big/small the chances would be?  

I'm fine inside my 4 walls, well, unless the Mrs's drives me nuts but that's regular so I kinda have already got used to it!!


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 15, 2020)

To 'discuss' the Coronavirus, please go here:



			https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/covid-19-a-global-issue.264565/page-98
		


I deleted the entire chain to keep things on an even keel. It doesn't mean your post was bad. Unfortunately, based on the 'science versus personal opinion' content of the argument, it would never end. Remember, this is not the Lounge and anyone can come in and read. Please try to keep it civil.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 15, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> To 'discuss' the Coronavirus, please go here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you scotts ruining the fun (just kidding void i knew it was going happen).
It is amusing though seeing these people moaning and then the holiday bookers are also complaining.
Bring on no man's land of Winter wonderland around December.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 15, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> To 'discuss' the Coronavirus, please go here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On that note, covid killed BA's last 747s. I used to fly back and forth on G-CIVA and G-BNLY all the time during my previous two years of school. Granted, the only thing they had going for them was the nostalgia, because the way the prehistoric cabin looked it was begging to die. But I could have sworn that they had been doing this upgrade program in the past few years to bring a few 747s up to par with the current A380/B789/newer B772/773 cabin. Guess I never got to see the old bird's new look.

I think BNLY was even repainted in the old BA colors last year. 

A380 still stays on for summer only between YVR-LHR, so sadly some B773s are taking the place of the Queen. And some of the 773s have the exact same tired interior as the unrefurbished 747 so it's straight up not an upgrade.

Looking to finish my final year starting fall, but might not even be physically coming back until later in the year. It's sad to be coming back over the pond for the grand finale during this godforsaken time. I gotta quarantine for 2 weeks, too.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 18, 2020)

WOW 

Former British soldier explains how he survived a fire during a solo flight.

`https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5lcOMvAvIc`


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 18, 2020)

Hemmingstamp said:


> WOW
> 
> Former British soldier explains how he survived a fire during a solo flight.
> 
> `https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5lcOMvAvIc`



ftfy



Spoiler: Semi NSFW















Happy birthday to @RCoon who should be a step closer to his 30s today. Sadly it seems his account is in hibernation


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 27, 2020)

Here comes the professional victim card. Somebody get me the smallest violin you can find.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 28, 2020)

Yeah they showed him their warrant cards but you know, if you can't read then it would be a struggle


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 28, 2020)

He's a wanker QQ MF


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 28, 2020)

MF has new meaning. Moronic Footballer.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 28, 2020)

"" BEWARE OF GREEKS BEARING GIFTS ""


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 28, 2020)

dorsetknob said:


> "" BEWARE OF GREEKS BEARING GIFTS ""



namely a truncheon for your legs.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 17, 2020)

So...anyone ordering 3080 today??


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 17, 2020)

I didn't think it'd be as good as it is. But my 2080ti still plays games at 1440p at a high enough frame rate, Plus, it's a triple fan MSI model so likely quieter. I'll stick for now. Which is funny, all the folks saying how us 2080ti owners must feel. I feel happy, the card I've owned for two years is still sound. Almost disappointed I've no need to upgrade. And if I did, I'd switch to an Intel system to get the best out of the faster Nvidia cards.


----------



## phill (Sep 17, 2020)

Having looked at the price differences from Overclockers, er, no 

Overclockers





I can't believe the pricing differences...  I mean the FTW3 card for me looks like a kids toy, the heatsink and shroud doesn't look nice in my opinion


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 17, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> I didn't think it'd be as good as it is. But my 2080ti still plays games at 1440p at a high enough frame rate, Plus, it's a triple fan MSI model so likely quieter. I'll stick for now. Which is funny, all the folks saying how us 2080ti owners must feel. I feel happy, the card I've owned for two years is still sound. Almost disappointed I've no need to upgrade. And if I did, I'd switch to an Intel system to get the best out of the faster Nvidia cards.


Think its people that bought one this year probably feel a bit scammed lol.
I am tempted to try order Palit gamingpro on Scan though as they are currently doing a 2 year 0% interest via paypal credit.
If i don't secure one then i'll be waiting until November/December for AMD lineup.

Edit:
My Sapphire nitro+ 5700XT will be up for sale soon.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 17, 2020)

Current prices is high. Though not really unexpected. $700USD = £541. Even if you include 20% UK VAT on top its £649. Entry level Ampere cards are £649. £649 = $838 and $838 gets you into RTX-3090 territory or extremely high end 3080.

Im still gonna be chillin here with my 1080Ti though. I laid down  £510 smacktards on this bad boy 2 years ago (though probably a lot more like £580 if you count the Accelero IV and extra heatsinks) and my money is probably better served getting a newer high refresh rate monitor.

AAA games havent really appealed to me for a very long time and this system does warframe just fine. Apart from a new monitor everything is set to kicking the can down the road mode.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 17, 2020)

I will wait until next spring, I only game at 1440 so the 3070 will be more than enough for me, I mean, around 2080ti performance, single 8 pin connector, can't be bad really.  There are a few deals on the 3080 that are in stock, overpriced as usual but this seems to be the best pricewise that I have come across on launch day ………….









						Palit GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming Pro 10GB GDDR6X PCI-Express Graphics Card
					

NED3080019IA-132AA, Boost Clock: 1710MHz, Memory 10GB 19000MHz GDDR6X, Cuda Cores: 8704, VR Ready, PhysX/CUDA Enabled, NVIDIA Ampere, 8nm Process, Real-Time Ray Tracing, 2 Years Warranty.




					www.overclockers.co.uk


----------



## phill (Sep 17, 2020)

The prices seem all over the place to me..  Scan seems to be outdoing Overclockers on a few of the models but they aren't in stock yet (which I'd be ok with ordering and waiting...) but am I going nuts that they seem a little higher than they should be?






Couldn't see the pricing for the 3070 or 3090 for Scan, so I've not included them..  

Where else do you guys shop in the UK for hardware?  Scan and Overclockers are about the only places I go to.  Ebuyer maybe but only if it's cheaper...  

I must say though, that I think the cooler on the EVGA models, especially the FTW3 card looks appauling...





That just looks like my 19 month old daughter as just grabbed some crayons and thrown them on there..  What ever happened to a classy card??  I mean honestly...  Might consider waiting for the Hydro (is that the water cooled EVGA model??) just to see what the price is like for that.  I do wonder though, what model of card the hydro will be based on...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 17, 2020)

I've paid a premium for the Palit gamingPro on Scan..they are certainly got slightly higher price tag on certain models vs Overclockers. 
Ebuyer, Box and even Currys seem to be sensible with their pricing still at the moment,whether they have stock or not is a different question.
There are already people flogging them for even higher premium on ebay right now which really angers me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 17, 2020)

RTX-FOMO

Fear Of Missing Out edition


----------



## khemist (Sep 17, 2020)

I've bought every top end nvidia card for the last 15 or so years but didn't bother with the 2080ti and doubt i will be bothering with this.

I only play BF1 and that runs perfectly on my ultrawide, might be different if i was playing lots of other games that it struggled with.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 17, 2020)

CCLonline, Aria, Ebuyer and AWD IT are the ones I use more commonly these days but mainly because they tend to be a little cheaper in the things I have looked at in the past although I have shopped with Overclocker's and Scan a fair few times, last purchase last month was for the highly regarded Artic cooling Liquid freezer II 280mm AIO, Scan had it for 89.99, I got it from AWD IT for 79.99 with free shipping.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 17, 2020)

Yeah, I really like CCLonline. Used them a lot. Might have got my 2080ti from them....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 17, 2020)

CCLonline are good -- I have bought bits and bobs through their ebay shop


----------



## phill (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm lucky with Currys as my Dad used to work there, so I'm toying with the idea of an MSI Trio with 10% knocked off...  Some of the prices for the EVGA cards, just don't seem sense to me and sadly I don't think Curry's stock them  

Scan at the moment seems to be broke!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 17, 2020)

phill said:


> I'm lucky with Currys as my Dad used to work there, so I'm toying with the idea of an MSI Trio with 10% knocked off...  Some of the prices for the EVGA cards, just don't seem sense to me and sadly I don't think Curry's stock them
> 
> Scan at the moment seems to be broke!


Those curry's prices for the 3080 are pretty good in comparison to the competition, there are a couple for 650 and they look half decent models, I think the Asus TUF W1z reviewed.


----------



## phill (Sep 17, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> Those curry's prices for the 3080 are pretty good in comparison to the competition, there are a couple for 650 and they look half decent models, I think the Asus TUF W1z reviewed.


I believe that's right too   The 10% off I'd get is just a bonus   I'm still hanging out for the EVGA models but they don't look good in my opinion  

Anyone else have a Curry's near them that would tempt them into buying one or considering to?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 18, 2020)

Well im now stuck in the loophole whether i'll get mine this month(Ordered when it showed it was in stock on Scan) or i'll be in the queue of people waiting until stock arrives now. 
No updates yet which is always fun of Scan to do.


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2020)

With Scan's ordering system, the updates are pretty decent..  They might have just ran out of stock or just busy with picking your order    I might have to pay Currys a visit I think...  Tempted with the MSI Trio and a 3950X.......


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 18, 2020)

They are decent yeah but they suck when it comes to updating customers if there was a problem with the order at times. But yeah i managed to order it during the race period of getting order in..Seriously like trying to buy musical tickets, hands and bum was sweating like mad from the adrenaline rush.


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2020)

I thought that was how it was always meant to be when you buy new hardware??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 18, 2020)

I find that a lot of retailers like to lie about their actual stock levels. I once had an RMA with SCAN years and years ago. Even though it showed they had stock on their shelves and the customer rep actually went on the shop floor to check that they had stock, they didnt want to allocate 1 unit of stock to me until I started breathing over their shoulders about it. something something about them wanting to make sure they had enough units on the shelf for other customers before allocating stock to me and sending out my replacement...

Bitch, I've paid. YOU HAVE MY MONEY, Either send me out a replacement that i have paid for or issue me a REFUND so i can buy a new board from elsewhere from a company that will allocate me stock when i pay for something.


----------



## xman2007 (Sep 18, 2020)

I've used scan a bit over the last 12 months with no issues along with overclockers, I also find Amazon to have decent prices on some items and is good if you also have a prime membership. used to be a big fan of ebuyer a few years ago. I guess they all go through periods of crappy service as ocuk used to be notorious for poor customer service a few years back, I think they underwent a change of ownership since then though and seem to be much better these days.  Pretty much got everything for my current build from those 3 bar the case I got from awdit as it was the cheapest I could find it and had free delivery to boot. Ccl i used to buy from quite a lot may be 10 years ago,  think they should get another look in.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 18, 2020)

The online chat on Scan is not bad really,it at least works on web browser  compared to Amazon web chat which required me to use the app on my phone to get it working.
OCUK staff members are very active on their forums at least.
Edit:
Well I am now in the queue of pre-ordered lot for my Palit gaming pro 3080,oh well I still have GPU to play with unlike some people that have apparently sold their GPU and are now GPUless(some folks on twitter).


----------



## xman2007 (Sep 23, 2020)

looks like I'm going to London on the weekend to protest


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 23, 2020)

Storming the palace i see.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 23, 2020)

Gatherings of more than 6 = up to £10,000 fines, could be a costly weekend, you might be better off taking a holiday in the Maldives's and just e mailing the Government and their medical folk.


----------



## phill (Sep 23, 2020)

Apparently we aren't allowed to go in to site unless it's absolutely necessary...  Well since I have to go to site to do what I do there, I guess I'll be going to site!!   God work rules can be amusing.....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 23, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> Gatherings of more than 6 = up to £10,000 fines, could be a costly weekend, you might be better off taking a holiday in the Maldives's and just e mailing the Government and their medical folk.



Thats alright. All he needs to do is hire a horse and some beagles and he'll be exempt. Though maybe turning up in a shorts, a tennis jersey with tennis racket in hand might be the cheaper option.


(I mean thats how stupid the rules are... Or to quote it. "breaking the law in a specific and limited way")


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 26, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> looks like I'm going to London on the weekend to protest



Still alive or did the plod get you?


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 13, 2020)

New Email Scam doing the Rounds..................


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm a bit Draconian. I'd execute these fraudsters. Really, I would. Take advantage of the most anxious and infirm of our society.


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2020)

What the heck is the world coming too......   So sad and makes me so mad!!

The misses was part of something a few weeks back through EBay, someone had hacked her account, bought something, then paid via Paypal and when she had a notification through to ask if it was geniuine, she obviously said no but some bright spark in Paypal decided to disagree and allowed the payment through and said it was legit!!  I can't believe it...

Even transferring cash now to people Paypal take a fee...  Apparently it's cheaper than the bank tho!!  I mean jesus.....  I don't get it guys...  I'm having a bad day already and it's not even 10am.....


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 13, 2020)

I don't Own any vehicle and have not left my home area where there are no areas of congestion charges
Email was delivered to my account addressed to "YOU"
so i instantly knew it was fake........because
i was at home at the time (online here)
spelling and grammer mistakes
financial details do not add up
and last but not least no working listed phone number.

I feel sorry for those of feeble mind/less savvie that fall for these scams and just wish 
law enforcement would follow thru ( ie make a traceable payment) and prosecute.


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2020)

I wish they would be able to catch these people and get them put away or something..  I don't understand why it's such a normal thing now..  Lets steal from people and people who might just not be warey enough.  It really does grind my gears.....


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 13, 2020)

If it has no vehicle registration number on it then you know it's spam/fraud, although I appreciate the elderly may not appreciate that, even though a large proportion of the elderly don't communicate by E mail, I am with the 54thVoid, hunt them down and set fire to them in the street, at least they can keep shoppers warm on a winter evening


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 13, 2020)

I just don't understand the motives behind these scammers,just all out wrong.
Isn't it ironic that MPs are potentially getting 3.5k pay rise when they say they "can't" afford to increase other key worker salary or keep the economy going by other means.


----------



## xman2007 (Oct 14, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Still alive or did the plod get you?


Only just seen this but yes I'm still alive cheers.

Will be back in our capital next week also since Boris' Dad say's it's ok to travel and shop without a muzzle and many of his constituents seem to think it's only the peasants who have to obey to their 1984 laws


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 14, 2020)

Should also boycott his mate D.Cummings in apparently avoiding 30k tax bill too.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 31, 2020)

Randomly checked OCUK and had a 'browser check' screen pop-up. Looks like they're screening visitors for scalper bots and VPN's? I was on normal Virgin Media connection at time.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 31, 2020)

looked yesterday and they apparently have 3090's in stock


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 31, 2020)

Lockdown is coming bois


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 31, 2020)

Screw lockdown, Sean Connery's dead. Double 'no' seven.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 31, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Lockdown is coming bois


Technically if it happens it's likely to be a "Stay at home" order since schools, colleges, universities and some retail is likely to remain open, probably doing it as much for the ease of enforcement as anything else since some news channels have reported less than 1 in 3 adults are following any of the guidelines.

Edit:  As for Ampere, I took a look at 3070 prices and the cheapest I could see anywhere were £529, I mean when have we had to pay £529 for a third and possibly 4th tier GPU, when the RTX20xx series came out I think the RTX2070 launched at around £400


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 31, 2020)

Yet to see. it could be like the earlier lockdown where its just the essential businesses and services that are up and running or running a very limited service. Then we have news sites saying the Eat Out To Help Out scheme help spread the virus.





Well... Looks like someone will have to tell Corona to take a time out. Lockdown starts in 5 days.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 31, 2020)

Yeah, there will still be some transmission with schools, colleges and universities still running but them students won't have anywhere to go, it's not going to be a good month for them.  I was surprised that for those people that can't work from home it is OK for them to still go to work, my first thoughts were public transport but actually where they have been able to track and trace it does not show significant outbreaks in the workplace.  Ohhh well, a quiet month is coming!


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 31, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> Yeah, there will still be some transmission with schools, colleges and universities still running but them students won't have anywhere to go, it's not going to be a good month for them.  I was surprised that for those people that can't work from home it is OK for them to still go to work, my first thoughts were public transport but actually where they have been able to track and trace it does not show significant outbreaks in the workplace.  Ohhh well, a quiet month is coming!



My school has been an absolute gong show. Locked down an entire dorm because of an outbreak. All faculties super enthusiastic and confident in their "blended learning approach" early on, saying that they had prepared for all contingencies; I was adamant that it would be better for everyone if I study remotely, which they agreed to in August.

Even at term start in October, they pushed for face to face learning, encouraging all international students to return either immediately or at the start of the new year. Then every week, more frantic concessions towards online learning due to worsening conditions, then finally opened up the option for online learning to all. What exactly was the point of in-person learning?

One month in and admin is still pulling nonsensical last-minute timetable changes every week causing a reoccuring mad scramble to prepare for a seminar that all of a sudden is now coming up in 3 days instead of 6. Surprise!

This whole debacle is seriously highlighting the difference between profs who are dedicated, organized and focused, and the already lazy rest whose brains have long since been fried by staying in quarantine so long.

Thank god it's final year.


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> Screw lockdown, Sean Connery's dead. Double 'no' seven.


I couldn't believe this when I saw it..  Mrs's said about it and I was stunned and shocked and not in a good way   RIP Sean Connery.....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 31, 2020)

They left it too long for a Highlander reboot....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 4, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> I'm a bit Draconian. I'd execute these fraudsters. Really, I would. Take advantage of the most anxious and infirm of our society.


I wouldn't be that harsh, a good solid flogging seems enough.



phill said:


> I couldn't believe this when I saw it..  Mrs's said about it and I was stunned and shocked and not in a good way   RIP Sean Connery.....


Actually, I think him passing was a bit of mercy. It would seem his health was failing him and he was in a fair amount of pain that couldn't be treated. Still, those who loved his work and who he was will miss him. Many people remember him most for his performances as James Bond. However, I will remember him most for characters like Michael McBride in Darby O'Gill & The Little People, Ramirez in Highlander, Captain Marko Ramius in The Hunt for Red October, Allan Quatermain in The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen and of course Professor Henry Jones in Indiana Jone & The Last Crusade to name a few.


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I wouldn't be that harsh, a good solid flogging seems enough.
> 
> 
> Actually, I think him passing was a bit of mercy. It would seem his health was failing him and he was in a fair amount of pain that couldn't be treated. Still, those who loved his work and who he was will miss him. Many people remember him most for his performances as James Bond. However, I will remember him most for characters like Michael McBride in Darby O'Gill & The Little People, Ramirez in Highlander, Captain Marko Ramius in The Hunt for Red October, Allan Quatermain in The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen and of course Professor Henry Jones in Indiana Jone & The Last Crusade to name a few.


I didn't know of his poor health, I just think its a massive loss for such an amazing actor... If his health was that bad, then I'm relieved that he's no longer in pain with it all...   I definitely remember most of the films you've mentioned..  One I love and always remember, The Rock   That one was an amazing film!!  Reminds me, need to get that on blu ray....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 8, 2020)

phill said:


> I didn't know of his poor health,



Apparently he was suffering quite heavily from dementia... Which would explain why he vanished from public view so much.

He even got offered $30mil and 15% of box office sales to play Gandalf in LoTR but he turned it down saying that he didnt understand the script. Though I wonder if he genuinely didnt understand it or if he just didnt want to? Either way Ian McKellen turned out to be a great fit for the role. The same way Keanu Reeves turned out for the Matrix when Johnny Depp lost interest in it.


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Apparently he was suffering quite heavily from dementia... Which would explain why he vanished from public view so much.
> 
> He even got offered $30mil and 15% of box office sales to play Gandalf in LoTR but he turned it down saying that he didnt understand the script. Though I wonder if he genuinely didnt understand it or if he just didnt want to? Either way Ian McKellen turned out to be a great fit for the role. The same way Keanu Reeves turned out for the Matrix when Johnny Depp lost interest in it.


That's a hateful illness...  I know of it first hand as I saw my Mum's Mum suffer with it for 8 years.  She went from being herself to not even being able to feed, get up, talk, it was like looking at a empty shell.  It sucked more than you can imagine and the worst thing was that's mostly all I can remember of her..  Which sucks even more...

Still, enough of that...  How is everyone doing??


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 9, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> The same way Keanu Reeves turned out for the Matrix when Johnny Depp lost interest in it.


Apparently Brandon Lee was also a candidate for the role.

Back working full time since last week, bit of a roller coaster really as things are always happening which changes a lot of plans in terms of work.
Not seeing the GF until the lockdown is over which is a bummer but manageable.
Getting frustrated with Monster hunter world with dying too much with end game content lol, spending money on getting bits replaced on car due to age and mileage and insurance.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 9, 2020)

phill said:


> That's a hateful illness...  I know of it first hand as I saw my Mum's Mum suffer with it for 8 years.  She went from being herself to not even being able to feed, get up, talk, it was like looking at a empty shell.  It sucked more than you can imagine and the worst thing was that's mostly all I can remember of her..  Which sucks even more...
> 
> Still, enough of that...  How is everyone doing??


My Mother in law who is 88 has both Alzheimer's and Vascular dementia and has been living with it for almost 4 years, she still lives independently but that's only really possible because her house is only 3 minutes walk away from mine ...… of course there are downsides to that too!


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2020)

It sucks @Tatty_One doesn't it??  My Mum's and her Mum was nearly a 2 hour drive apart (we lived in North Devon at the time and they lived in North Cornwall) I know Mum was doing everything she could but I think she still wishes she'd do more.  

Being so close can be a blessing and a curse I'm sure.  If there's ever a task in the WCG that team TPU crunch for, I'll be signing up to it asap...  If there was somehow to help someone with it or understand how it works etc. that would be amazing.  I'm sure there'd be some 'one' trying to profit from it, but then that seems to be the way forward to anything these days sadly.....

Still, I was wondering everyone...  Random thought of the day from me...  Windows XP...  Booting from USB and installing on to SATA SSD's....  Is that going to be a pig to setup and sort out working??


----------



## xman2007 (Nov 11, 2020)

First you're motherboard has to support booting from USB and if it's Windows XP era hardware the chances of it are slim to none...... but if it does then you will likely be better off creating a custom Windows XP installation ISO on to USB with SATA drivers built in otherwise, you have to mess with the "have disc" and inserting floppy/cd drive with SATA drivers before you can even get down to the basics

Look for Nlite to create a custom Windows installation disk, you can also bake other drivers into it such as chipset, graphics, networking etc

So..... who's excited to get their shiny new pfizer covid vaccine?  



Tatty_One said:


> My Mother in law who is 88 has both Alzheimer's and Vascular dementia and has been living with it for almost 4 years, she still lives independently but that's only really possible because her house is only 3 minutes walk away from mine ...… of course there are downsides to that too!


Curious to hear your thoughts @Tatty_One since in the covid map thread you stated that it would be pointless if people refused to have the vaccine and it kinda came across as if you would support a mandatory vaccination program?

I'll quote you:



> There is a degree of Herd Immunity support in the UK, it's a minority but has grown in numbers since we started a 2nd spike in September but their sense of "Protect the Old & Vulnerable" is to shield them, likely for a year or more and basically lock them away and whether intentional or not it comes across as "Let us do what we want, even if it means that 20% of the population has no life to pay for it".
> 
> I should add that I don't think Lex is saying that, however I would be interested how you protect them without heavily infringing on their freedom's, remembering we are not just talking about over 80's.



So is it better to force the will of the government upon the other 80% of the people and infringe on their freedoms rather than let the old be protected and die with dignity?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 11, 2020)

If i remember correctly. WIndows XP didnt like being run from a USB stick. it wasnt like Windows 98 where you could drag the entire windows 98 install from the disc onto the USB and install it from there and it worked just fine.


----------



## xman2007 (Nov 11, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If i remember correctly. WIndows XP didnt like being run from a USB stick. it wasnt like Windows 98 where you could drag the entire windows 98 install from the disc onto the USB and install it from there and it worked just fine.


it's not running from USB that was the issue, it's having the legacy bios being able to boot from USB which wasn't really a thing 10 years ago and although now you could likely install Windows 98 from an SD card and it would be much faster than it used to be off CD, if you tried loading it from anything other than an IDE DVD/CD-ROM drive or floppy drive you'd be out of luck it was a BIOS limitation more than anything


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 11, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> So..... who's excited to get their shiny new pfizer covid vaccine?


Oh yes very excited for some downstairs stimulant that will also "provide" protection of covid for a year before getting next set of stimulant and repeat.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 11, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If i remember correctly.


You remember correctly.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 11, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> First you're motherboard has to support booting from USB and if it's Windows XP era hardware the chances of it are slim to none...... but if it does then you will likely be better off creating a custom Windows XP installation ISO on to USB with SATA drivers built in otherwise, you have to mess with the "have disc" and inserting floppy/cd drive with SATA drivers before you can even get down to the basics
> 
> Look for Nlite to create a custom Windows installation disk, you can also bake other drivers into it such as chipset, graphics, networking etc
> 
> ...


I didn't say it would be pointless for people to refuse the vaccine, but what I will say to anyone that quote's freedom ……. if it exists it has to exist for all.  I even gave an example where 60% did and 40% didn't (vaccination), my point in that discussion was whether a person believes in herd immunity or a vaccine, the end goal is the same, just that one way is likely to be safer, and  here is the thing, both would improve those freedoms you mention but less would likely die.  I would take a guess that if you asked all of those 80+ year olds that very question most would opt for life, that age group is (if the flu vaccines are anything to go by) the most likely to have the highest pro rata uptake for a vaccine in any case and if that were the case you would have your answer far better than I could argue, and at that point they would be able to "die with dignity" and it would be their choice.

It's a moot point in any case, of the 3.5 million or so most vulnerable, only 400,000 are so because they are over 80.  The Government obviously cannot force anyone to take the vaccine, not even front line key health workers, not sure where you get this "Mandatory vaccination program" but it will be interesting to see how many decide to have it, for me, I wanna see a lot more evidence that has been reviewed by experts rather than just take the word of the manufacturer who operates commercially and has shareholders to feed.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 11, 2020)

Meanwhile, around 20mins away from me


----------



## xman2007 (Nov 12, 2020)

Anyone's YouTube videos not playing? I can load the site just fine, but click on a video and it doesn't seem to load, tried both in Edge and FF 



*EDIT: *Nevermind, seems like it's a widespread issue in the last hour or so 

https://downdetector.co.uk/status/youtube/


----------



## xman2007 (Nov 17, 2020)

I called it, people being stopped from travelling or going to events, sports events, pretty much any gathering that involves many people turning up in one place, there are talks of vaccination passports to allow people to travel abroad to other counties etc soon when you have no physical monetary means you wont be able to buy goods, but I'll place that into my tin foil hat whilst the rest of humanity knows better than me with my wild conspiracies

@Tatty_One are you pleased with the world that you once served as a soldier that you thought you were doing good in, you have now become the oppressor?

Digital ID's, vaccination passports, digital currencies, social credit scores etc etc


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 17, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> @Tatty_One are you pleased with the world that you once served as a soldier that you thought you were doing good in, you have now become the oppressor?


Can't speak for Tatty, but that would apply to me as well and my answer would be a resounding "BLOODY HELL YES!". Just because political nitwits, twats and morons make policies and rules that are without even a shred of moral or ethical merit does not mean that serving one's nation and ones fellow countrymen is any less noble.

Might be positive for you to loose the condescending attitude. Sooner is better than later..


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 17, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> I called it, people being stopped from travelling or going to events, sports events, pretty much any gathering that involves many people turning up in one place


I thought any "social gathering" events aren't allowed anyway at the moment?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 17, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> I called it, people being stopped from travelling or going to events, sports events, pretty much any gathering that involves many people turning up in one place, there are talks of vaccination passports to allow people to travel abroad to other counties etc soon when you have no physical monetary means you wont be able to buy goods, but I'll place that into my tin foil hat whilst the rest of humanity knows better than me with my wild conspiracies
> 
> @Tatty_One are you pleased with the world that you once served as a soldier that you thought you were doing good in, you have now become the oppressor?
> 
> Digital ID's, vaccination passports, digital currencies, social credit scores etc etc


Not sure I have become the "oppressor", I left long before the pandemic and as far as I am aware the Armed Forces are not enforcing any current government policy, additionally I didn't serve the world, my oath of allegiance was to the Queen, not to any government.  You are also making the assumption that anyone that disagrees with your stance, or some of it is pro lockdown which is simply that ……. an assumption.

For good or bad, we are a democracy and the current government was voted into power less than a year ago by a significant majority of the people, whether you or I disagree with the path they have chosen is immaterial, the majority of governments have chosen a similar path, along with all the cock ups that go with it, I have seen first hand the alternatives to democracy and they sit less well with me, if you or I were living somewhere else that was void of democracy we pretty much wouldn't have ever had what you have missed for a spell this year.

I even see that Sweden have now gone into a semi lockdown for the first time, they chose another path initially, it's not working for them now, I really don't think whichever path anyone takes is going to provide a solution to the challenges we are facing.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 17, 2020)

What's happening? We're being oppressed? OMG.

You mean, while I cannot address a public crowd during a global pandemic, I may use digital means to protest against our democratically elected government? What, I can read seditious literature without fear of recrimination? Good golly gosh. I have the right to promote myself and gain political affilitaion and, if I garner enough followers, I am legally entitled to stand for political office?

By  heck. Damn, those German minorities had it easy way back in '42.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 17, 2020)

As its ALWAYS BEEN if you do not like the Current Gov/monarch you are free to leave the country
Britain does not lock you up if your _Catholic_ /Protestant/Methodist or of a differing political position
Only exception is if you are a threat to general society or a lawbreaker.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Nov 17, 2020)

ill join if thee will have me, im only slightly mad my misses said if she looks at me without her glasses im allmost normal  ...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 17, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> if she looks at me without her glasses im allmost normal  ...



Not enough beer im guessing


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 17, 2020)

There's never enough Guinness around when you need it...


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2020)

It seems everyone is normal and alright in here today


----------



## xman2007 (Nov 18, 2020)

Damn I got burnt hard 

BTW for all who replied, I have just PM'd @Tatty_One as I did not mean to come off as attacking him personally (it was nearly 4am ) meant to be how did he feel regarding the country he has served in his forces career has now become an oppressor of the people though it appears in my haste and due to the ridiculous time it was it didn't really come off like that and I can't edit the post now


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2020)

Can always ask to get the post unlocked if you wish to edit it I'm sure


----------



## xman2007 (Nov 19, 2020)

phill said:


> Can always ask to get the post unlocked if you wish to edit it I'm sure


I think I said what  wanted to say, I've PM'd Tatty, he replied, is there any need beyond that? I'm not so sure


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> I think I said what  wanted to say, I've PM'd Tatty, he replied, is there any need beyond that? I'm not so sure


As long as your both ok and alright with things, jobs a gooden'!


----------



## xman2007 (Nov 19, 2020)

phill said:


> As long as your both ok and alright with things, jobs a gooden'!


I just didn't mean to come off as standoffish, as I said it was very late/early?  lol and I didnt really extrapolate myself in the best way, but yes, it wasn't an attack on Tatty, regardless of my opinion of the whole covid situation, he's probably just a little bit older than my own dad who also served in the British armed forces, more than likely at the same time, as a consequence I was born in Germany and am a certified army brat so I'm not anti establishment/armed forces in the slightest, he knows this and I think I have learnt to better proofread my late night ramblings at the same time?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 19, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> Damn I got burnt hard
> 
> BTW for all who replied, I have just PM'd @Tatty_One as I did not mean to come off as attacking him personally (it was nearly 4am ) meant to be how did he feel regarding the country he has served in his forces career has now become an oppressor of the people though it appears in my haste and due to the ridiculous time it was it didn't really come off like that and I can't edit the post now


That's fair. We've all had moments like that. Considering Tatty gave you a thumbs up, it seems there are no hard feelings.


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> I just didn't mean to come off as standoffish, as I said it was very late/early?  lol and I didnt really extrapolate myself in the best way, but yes, it wasn't an attack on Tatty, regardless of my opinion of the whole covid situation, he's probably just a little bit older than my own dad who also served in the British armed forces, more than likely at the same time, as a consequence I was born in Germany and am a certified army brat so I'm not anti establishment/armed forces in the slightest, he knows this and I think I have learnt to better proofread my late night ramblings at the same time?


When your tired words are sometimes not the easiest of things to put together correctly, that said... I must be bloody shattered every single day!!    Glad both of you are sorted    This is too good a forum to have issues with members and mod's etc...  We are only human after all but there's no need to be at each others throats...  It's just tech and opinions at the end of the day...  We may or may not agree, but as long as we aren't acting like children (mines bigger, well mines faster etc. etc.) then I hope we'll just be fine


----------



## xtreemchaos (Nov 19, 2020)

we all put our foot in our mouth sometimes, whats good is admitting it and making amens to it, i do it about once a week ask my wife and she say once a day and i blame it on being a aspie


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 19, 2020)

Anyone got drivers for KWorld KW-PE355-2T Multimedia TV card (  or link )
Cannot find them online anywhere
Not on KWorld website or on driver's aggrating sites
Any help appreciated


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 19, 2020)

dorsetknob said:


> Anyone got drivers for KWorld KW-PE355-2T Multimedia TV card (  or link )
> Cannot find them online anywhere
> Not on KWorld website or on driver's aggrating sites
> Any help appreciated


Is this the right card?
EDIT;





						PCDriverDownload - KWorld PE355-2T TV Tuner Card drivers
					






					www.pcdriverdownload.com


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 19, 2020)

Card identified by part no KW-PE355-2t on rear of card


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 19, 2020)

dorsetknob said:


> Card identified by part no KW-PE355-2t on rear of card


Sorry, see edit...


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 19, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> EDIT;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looked there (one of the aggreating driver sites) its not available

Have found some drivers (for the Decoder chip set NXP716x) hoping i can install them and bodge the card into working


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 19, 2020)

dorsetknob said:


> looked there (one of the aggreating driver sites) its not available


Does the picture look right?


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 19, 2020)

yes pic looks correct


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 19, 2020)

dorsetknob said:


> yes pic looks correct


Ok give me a little time to look around and I'll let you know if I find anything.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 19, 2020)

So who's desperate for a RTX 3070? Overclockers selling a Gigabyte variant for £690 and they have stock still according to their website lol.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 19, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> So who's desperate for a RTX 3070? Overclockers selling a Gigabyte variant for £690 and they have stock still according to their website lol.


I will likely wait a few months and get the 3060Ti it has more than enough for my needs at 1440p as apparently it is at least as quick as a 2080.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 21, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ok give me a little time to look around and I'll let you know if I find anything.





dorsetknob said:


> Have found some drivers (for the Decoder chip set NXP716x) hoping i can install them and bodge the card into working


Managed to get it working with Chipset drivers  and windows media Center


----------



## xman2007 (Nov 23, 2020)

Meanwhile in the UK, government spending is unlimited with the government pledging 100bn more than the billions they have squandered so far during our darkest days for 10m covid tests a day, but don't worry, if you don't want to take your government approved vaccine that was made, trialled and tested to great lengths in less than 6 months, then you can get your very own papers certifying that you havent had the vaccine so you can't travel, go to mass events, go shopping or mix with the rest of the UK because you pose a high risk of being a covid carrier, beat that one Hitler! Go UK!


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 23, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> Meanwhile in the UK, government spending is unlimited with the government pledging 100bn more than the billions they have squandered so far during our darkest days for 10m covid tests a day, but don't worry, if you don't want to take your government approved vaccine that was made, trialled and tested to great lengths in less than 6 months, then you can get your very own papers certifying that you havent had the vaccine so you can't travel, go to mass events, go shopping or mix with the rest of the UK because you pose a high risk of being a covid carrier, beat that one Hitler! Go UK!


For the greater good.
It's basically the same deal with childhood vaccinations, if your children haven't been inocculated, they can't attend school.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 23, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> Meanwhile in the UK, government spending is unlimited with the government pledging 100bn more than the billions they have squandered so far during our darkest days for 10m covid tests a day, but don't worry, if you don't want to take your government approved vaccine that was made, trialled and tested to great lengths in less than 6 months, then you can get your very own papers certifying that you havent had the vaccine so you can't travel, go to mass events, go shopping or mix with the rest of the UK because you pose a high risk of being a covid carrier, beat that one Hitler! Go UK!



Equating a vaccine that has been produced to enable the resumption of a near-normal existence for the betterment of our society can never be compared to the ethics of Nazi Germany. That Covid is a genuine global pandemic is not up for debate. Every nation on earth, with left and right wing governments is dealing with it. That vaccines are our best option to overcome it is fairly obvious. Vaccine testing is as rigorous as it can be these days and while it has been fast-tracked, it does not make it dangerous. 

The danger posed by Covid, as is being experienced in the UK, is that normal illnesses are being made hazardous by a lack of hospital beds in high infection areas. Without immunity, we have to look at two options: vaccines, or long-term (years) social distancing measures. The alternative is the crushing pressure on the NHS which will cause even greater problems. I have friends who have direct experience of the illness. It's no joke. It needs a solution better than social distancing. 

And let me get back to Hitler. A fascist dictator who brought the world to war and was responsible for the alienation and deaths of millions of minorities. A man whose atrocity is softened by the sort of comparisons you want to make. In the 21st century, we seem to have a glut of people who forget what we fought for. These freedoms. To vote, to live, to be whatever you choose to be. We still have problems: we still have racism and culturism (on both sides). If you believe we are anywhere near the intolerance and oppression of Hitler's regime, I suggest you look to authoritrian countries where minorities, sexual identity and religious freedom are all dangerous differences to hold and have.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 23, 2020)

Alright alright fellas....lets all take step back and chill for a second before this thread gets locked for political chat.
Anyone been checking out the early black friday sales? I would have loved to snag some SSDs but i've just spent out money getting my whole suspension refreshed for my car so got no spare cash to take advantage of some "good" deals.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 23, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> Meanwhile in the UK, government spending is unlimited with the government pledging 100bn more than the billions they have squandered so far during our darkest days for 10m covid tests a day, but don't worry, if you don't want to take your government approved vaccine that was made, trialled and tested to great lengths in less than 6 months, then you can get your very own papers certifying that you havent had the vaccine so you can't travel, go to mass events, go shopping or mix with the rest of the UK because you pose a high risk of being a covid carrier, beat that one Hitler! Go UK!


And there was me thinking you wanted an end to the restrictions.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 23, 2020)

I have to apologise. I must admit that I hadn't actually read the entire article and thought it was some baby having a whinge.

I apologise for any offense and have since deleted the post

:edit:

I wasn't aware that the NHS had broke some policies and I have jumped the gun in my judgement. In which case fair play to him and I hope he gets whatever treatment he needs


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 23, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have to apologise. I must admit that I hadn't actually read the entire article and thought it was some baby having a whinge.
> 
> I apologise for any offense and have since *deleted the post*



Me too.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 23, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> Me too.


Ditto


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2020)

So,

How is everyone?!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 23, 2020)

phill said:


> So,
> 
> How is everyone?!


Today is a good day!


----------



## khemist (Nov 23, 2020)

On holiday for a week, my new motorbike got blown over in the wind and took a bit of damage, luckily it was the crash bars end hand guards that took it.

Hope to get a few miles done this week but weather is looking rubbish as usual.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 23, 2020)

phill said:


> So,
> 
> How is everyone?!


Apart from the usual ailments, I've had severe toothache for the last few days and have to live with it for two more before any dentist can look at it, Also having an iron infusion later today at a hospital, that should be fun.
2020 The gift that just keeps giving.


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Today is a good day!


Glad to hear it Lex!!    Anything much you've been up to??


khemist said:


> On holiday for a week, my new motorbike got blown over in the wind and took a bit of damage, luckily it was the crash bars end hand guards that took it.
> 
> Hope to get a few miles done this week but weather is looking rubbish as usual.


That sucks Khemist....  I hope the damage wasn't too severe or costy to repair??  

I never really look at the weather too much..  When I look out in the morning after getting up or getting woken by my 21 month old with either being walked over, shouted at since she has no volume control (much like her Mum...) if it's looking good, great if not... Meh 



Caring1 said:


> Apart from the usual ailments, I've had severe toothache for the last few days and have to live with it for two more before any dentist can look at it, Also having an iron infusion later today at a hospital, that should be fun.
> 2020 The gift that just keeps giving.


I hope things went well at the hospital mate...  

I don't suppose any tablets etc. would touch the toothache either??


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 24, 2020)

phill said:


> I hope things went well at the hospital mate...
> 
> I don't suppose any tablets etc. would touch the toothache either??


Paracetamol takes the edge off the pain but there's only so many you can take a day.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 24, 2020)

This week shall be a good one,i've been helping my parents with the takeaway for 10+ years(mobile van and shop) on a weekend and they are finally semi-retiring due to the lease of the shop is ending on my birthday(29th November). I can finally enjoy my weekends again, no more knocking noise from my car after Friday i'm hoping after replacing the front control arms. This year the car has had*
*Car talk if anyone is interested:
New shock absorbers front&rear
New top mounts front&rear
New drop links front&rear
New front polybushes on ARB
New rear ARB
New springs (lowering springs)
New bump stops front&rear
Also it is my birthday this Sunday so i'm going to be a year older and still  be the same lol, hopefully the weather is going to be kind enough for me to give the car a wash.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 24, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> Also it is my birthday this Sunday so i'm going to be a year older and still be the same lol,


in advance Happy Birthday for Sunday


----------



## xman2007 (Nov 25, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> For the greater good.
> It's basically the same deal with childhood vaccinations, if your children haven't been inocculated, they can't attend school.



That's a lie anyway, or just an uneducated post, this is not the case and your children are not forced to have vaccines or else they cannot attend school. Many people choose not to have vaccines for different reasons, medical, religious etc. but I'm glad it's ok by you to exclude people based on these and their basic human rights of having a say what they do or don't do with/put into their bodies. 




the54thvoid said:


> Equating a vaccine that has been produced to enable the resumption of a near-normal existence for the betterment of our society can never be compared to the ethics of Nazi Germany. That Covid is a genuine global pandemic is not up for debate. Every nation on earth, with left and right wing governments is dealing with it. That vaccines are our best option to overcome it is fairly obvious. Vaccine testing is as rigorous as it can be these days and while it has been fast-tracked, it does not make it dangerous.
> 
> The danger posed by Covid, as is being experienced in the UK, is that normal illnesses are being made hazardous by a lack of hospital beds in high infection areas. Without immunity, we have to look at two options: vaccines, or long-term (years) social distancing measures. The alternative is the crushing pressure on the NHS which will cause even greater problems. I have friends who have direct experience of the illness. It's no joke. It needs a solution better than social distancing.
> 
> And let me get back to Hitler. A fascist dictator who brought the world to war and was responsible for the alienation and deaths of millions of minorities. A man whose atrocity is softened by the sort of comparisons you want to make. In the 21st century, we seem to have a glut of people who forget what we fought for. These freedoms. To vote, to live, to be whatever you choose to be. We still have problems: we still have racism and culturism (on both sides). If you believe we are anywhere near the intolerance and oppression of Hitler's regime, I suggest you look to authoritrian countries where minorities, sexual identity and religious freedom are all dangerous differences to hold and have.



Near normal existence for a virus that is over 99% survivable without the need for a vaccine or anything other than the bodies normal immune system, granted whilst older peopled *far end of the spectrum of old age) are more susceptible as well as those with pre-existing serious life threatening conditions and weakened immune systems, this is no different from any other type of coronavirus when it comes to those groups of people and by all means, they and anyone else who wishes to have the vaccine should indeed take it.

What blurs the lines is the fact that Matt Hancock has refused to rule out mandatory vaccines, we have no plans he said, not, we would never force something upon citizens of the UK that they would be against, they have also implied that lockdown will continue until most of the populace has been immunised and he hopes that most people will do it to get back to normal, basically a bribe, have the vaccine, get back to normal quicker. Why, when most of the population will have none/little effects of covid and those that do will be mild, excluding the aforementioned at risk groups. Which I'm in no way suggesting we should throw under a bus BTW.

Hospitals have never been near to breaking point in the UK since this pandemic, neither the first wave nor the second, in fact you can find many sources where you can compare ICU occupation from this year and previous years and if anything it has been lower this year, now add normal ICU uptake to the total number of covid ICU patients and it should be higher? Also people have not been able to see GP's since March, thousands of surgeries and treatments have been cancelled/postponed, I wonder how many more people have lost their lives due to going undiagnosed/diagnosed late, with something that would have been pre-covid? or indeed how many people have missed out on treatments they should have had that has led to a poorer quality of life for the because of covid? Are there statistics and data on the effect of peoples mental health during lockdown, including depression and suicides? Mental health services are just as inaccessible as most other "non-essential" health services these days. 

Everyone's arm waving that I mentioned the H word  ok... I'll give you that one, unnecessary.
However when you put hundreds of thousands of people out of business permanently for a virus that statistically speaking has no more of a detrimental effect on mortality than a *bad* bout of seasonal flu and you add up the people who have lost their livelihoods, the increase in suicide rates, mental health,  domestic crime, poverty etc etc then the cure seems worse than the disease.

The UK government has openly said that they have lied (misinterpreted ) the data on the number of covid related deaths, this has been made public though obviously hasn't got the widespread and continued attention that the virus itself has, so has the US and likely more countries. They have openly talked about freedom passports, you don't have the vaccine you're ability to live life "normally" could be restricted, these are not conspiracy theories I'm cooking up in my head, these have been quoted from the UK government and have been published in the mainstream media outlets all for a virus that severly affects a very small percentage of people in a very serious way, you'd pretty much think it was almost like ALL other viruses in the world? ... Also to note, miraculously other coronavirus and respiratory  illness deaths are down compared to previous years, all except for covid 19 that is...

Anyway, I'm going to say no more on it, though it's nice to see democracy in the UK is alive and well and whilst not the most eloquent at constructing an elaborate argument and probably invite a lot of the criticism I've received on myself...  I still don't expect to be ostracised for exercising my god-given and UK democratic right to still be able to say what goes on with/into my own body, though from the sounds of it a few of you would gladly pin me down and make me have the miracle vaccine that is going to return life to normal come 2021 despite my chances of having it and having it in a bad way are probably slimmer than the vaccine doing any good for me 

P.S to the mods, I think this post and the ones previous to it above me should stay right where they are as they are completely relating to the UK and thus relevant to the UK clubhouse, I will however make this my last post on the matter for fear of lynching and becoming a social pariah 



Caring1 said:


> Paracetamol takes the edge off the pain but there's only so many you can take a day.


Co-codamol is a lot more effective due to the codeine in it, 32mg (codeine)  would be preferential however this is only available on prescription so the best you can hope for is 8mg over the counter from a pharmacist but it sure beats paracetamol on it's own, also, ibuprofen is a an anti-inflammatory so helps with swelling and can also be more effective than paracetamol with certain types of pain especially dental pain as I have had my fair share of it on several occasions and developed what I affectionately call hamster cheek.... tooth abscess with painful gum and jaw swelling and inflammation

On top of that, salt water/saline mouthwashes can provide fairly quick relief, not too mention a good shot or 3 of whiskey rinsed around the mouth and swallowed thus after hiccup


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 26, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> That's a lie anyway, or just an uneducated post, this is not the case and your children are not forced to have vaccines or else they cannot attend school. Many people choose not to have vaccines for different reasons, medical, religious etc. but I'm glad it's ok by you to exclude people based on these and their basic human rights of having a say what they do or don't do with/put into their bodies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for making points that while are arguable, were not delivered with hysteria.  

As far as hospitals being overwhelmed - this is in fact true. There was a paper leaked a month or so that pointed out hospital capacity was actual normal, if not better than last year. This paper was true. However, it was a generalisation for ALL English hospitals. Those that were in hotspots were close to capacity, and, to increase provision, more ICU beds were made available. In Scotland (not part of general NHS stats) One hospital in my birth town had an ICU for 10. They created a second, purely for Covid. The Covid ICU had 8 in it, the 'back-ip' had about 6 or 7 (I have a nurse friend). Added together, that's more cases in ICU than what the hospital normally had occupancy for. Further, due to the power requirements of ICU, the second unit was placed in a standard ward with standard sockets. There was a fire in this ward due to the overloading of the circuits of high energy draw ICU kit. Luckily, nobody died. But, point is, occupancy is critical where cases are high. And that is the problem.

As far as a bad seasonal flu? It has a far higher mortality rate. But this is simply down to the fact we dont yet have the vaccine for it. If the hundreds of thousands of people who get a flu jag each year didn't get that jag, flu deaths would be way higher than what we see (penny dropping? that's vaccines at work with the flu). This is the problem with Covid-19. Once a vaccine is in place, deaths will plummet. As far as ant-vax and the freedom to choose not to be inocculated... your call for now. But smallpox had a mandated vaccine and it eradicated the horrific disease. Vaccine's have their place in an overcrowded human world.

I think what makes it harder for people to discuss this is the fact the governement (as most do) have politicised the virus. We know they used it to put money into their friends pockets. None of this, unfortunately, is a surprise. I also read your BMJ links on your sig (I make sure to 'know thy enemy' ). It doesn't actually say anything to back up an anti-vaccination stance, it simply (and rightly) points out the Gov has massaged the science to suit its aims. But what it calls for (the article) is a clear and transparant message of the truth. That message from medical professionals is still the same - Covid-19 requires our country to recognise the dangers of the virus.

And finally, something a lot of people don't understand, and I mean A LOT, is that you're not free. Every human being is born and raised in a cultural based ideology, or a state-based principle of rights. There is no freedom. There are 'freer' societies and you should think yourself fortunate that you actually live in one of the most 'liberal' democracies in the world. But even then, such a place cannot offer the individual their total freedom. Rules exist. Ironically, even in a true state of anarchy (which is a political notion), small communal groups create community laws (as opposed to over-reaching Gov style mandates). Freedom is an absolute myth. Used by those who actually wish to see it reigned in to control emotion and opinion. 

Anyhoo, enough babble. I'll be sure to get my vaccine as I wish to travel abroad next year. Travel is a priviledge, not a right. Once vaccinated, I look forward to enjoying my 'freedoms' while those who challenge the advice can stay at home and huff.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 26, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> That's a lie anyway, or just an uneducated post


Proof of your counter claim or you are full of it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 26, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> Also people have not been able to see GP's since March, thousands of surgeries and treatments have been cancelled/postponed, I wonder how many more people have lost their lives due to going undiagnosed/diagnosed late, with something that would have been pre-covid? or indeed how many people have missed out on treatments they should have had that has led to a poorer quality of life for the because of covid? Are there statistics and data on the effect of peoples mental health during lockdown, including depression and suicides? Mental health services are just as inaccessible as most other "non-essential" health services these days.


I would say probably during the 1st lockdown it would have been difficult but after the lockdown my partner has been able to speak to and even go to her GP for blood test and even speak to him via phone call and face to face.
Honestly I feel this is just a wake up call to everybody that you shouldn't be going in to see GP unless its something you're not recovering from using off-the-shelve prescriptions or you have on-going medical needs or injury that you need to get approval from GP to get scan from NHS. Majority of the GP before the whole pandemic to me was mainly consisting of people phoning up over a petty cold which is wasting valuable time. 

The UK structure hasn't changed and this is again a wake up call, all public service is just below the priority order and always has been, lets all clap and waste time but not increase their funds for more staff and better equipment that could actually help overall.
The fact the "living wage" which is apparently just them rephrasing the minimum wage has only increased because of the pandemic is great but it is not enough still.

If there is one thing I would pay money for is a yearly healthy/body check like you do with a car going through MOT and not cost an arm.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 26, 2020)

As an additional bit of info on GP's, I work with referral schemes (people visit GP's for 'x' and GP refers client to a 'holistic' setting: gym, swim, walks etc). The highest single referral reason I see from GP's is obesity/diabetes. This is people, who are overweight, going to their GP for a fix. I've watched health and fitness change over the past 25 years (as a professional in the area) and the stress of overweight people on the NHS is unbelievable. Instead of just going to a gym, or trying to get out of that rut, there's an epidemic of people seeking quick fixes via GP surgeries (they want weight loss pills). It's depressing. GP's are crammed with 'low risk' self-consequential conditions (brought about by our modern culture of apathy and greed). You can't see your GP because of that.

I genuinely feel for people suffering from illness and disease. But from direct experience, much of what I deal with is self-inflicted and completely avoidable.



kurosagi01 said:


> If there is one thing I would pay money for is a yearly healthy/body check like you do with a car going through MOT and not cost an arm.



I think the NHS is doomed. But what you've mentioned, I think, is the way forward. To be able to access the NHS, you need to have some sort of adult baseline of health stats (illness aside). If you become obsese, or smoke, or drink too much (that's me), you'd pay extra to see your GP. Basically a tax on your bad life decisions. The NHS was set up as a safety net for those who couldn't get by. But it's been twisted and abused and made into a 'to hell with consequence, the NHS will pay for my ills', sort of magic wand. And as a society, we're not getting any fitter, or leaner, and diet related diabetes is still rising. Bigger pop, ageing pop, worse health - the NHS cannot survive that.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 26, 2020)

That is what I find annoying with all these people that are "overweight" trying to find quick fix or not even putting that bit of effort to try lose it themselves because they have other "priorities" or its "expensive" to eat "healthy".
Honestly while they were publishing crap on TV saying people have put on weight during lockdown, i've actually managed to weigh the same but lost strength due to having less access to all the weights available in the gym but its manageable. My partner actually lost 2 stones during the lockdown which she has been struggling to for past few years(she finally listened to my advice) by simply calories counting and exercise 3-4 times a week. Its honestly that simple but like you said people want results by tomorrow and don't want to wait after few months which is honestly how long it would take for your body to actually change, people give up after few weeks not seeing results if they tried. A proper clear simple guidance is all that is required but nope.

The NHS is definitely doomed, the fact we are going to make it even more difficult for foreigners to get a job due to the salary cap(i might be wrong) is just going shorten the list of nurses for the NHS since a good percentage of the nurses in the NHS are from foreigners. The fact a lot of the equipments are old and even the IT infrastructure is outdated too makes the UK health service a laughing stock despite being "free".


----------



## xman2007 (Nov 26, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Proof of your counter claim or you are full of it.


I mean yea.. You could just use Google but wtfe









						No plan to require vaccinations at state schools, says No 10
					

Downing Street pushes back at health secretary’s idea but says it is tackling falling uptake




					www.google.com
				





Does this mean you are full of it then as you put it, or is that just reserved for looney conspiracy theorists like me with my tin foil hat on, lack of a quality factual argument and you resort to basic insulting, honestly I would have thought you had more about you but it seems not


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 26, 2020)

Well in other news, the tier list has been published with each town/city tier if you search your area, if it concerns anyone that will follow it that is.





						Living safely with respiratory infections, including COVID-19
					

Guidance for living safely with respiratory infections, including coronavirus (COVID-19).




					www.gov.uk


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 26, 2020)

I remain fairly certain there will be no forced vaccine programme in England, that I can say with a reasonable degree of certainty, why?  Because my wife who clearly does not work in a very busy hospital where every ITU bed is full and who get's via e mail daily operational Primary Care Trust updates telling her that ITU bed's are currently 89% full across the whole Trust (which covers Worcestershire and most of Warwickshire) then remembering that in seasonal terms we are nowhere near the peak (January) and it is fairly simple to equate that if, by then the remaining seasonal rush takes up the minimal slack then it is reasonable to assume that the death rate from Covid-19 alone could at least double, add to that the natural seasonal spike and it could look even worse (600+ yesterday?).

But, going back to vaccine's, the Trust has already started planning for a programme for health workers and of course they are encouraging all staff to have the vaccine where medically possible BUT have clearly stated that it remains an individuals choice.  In reality that could mean compromises for staff, for example staff who have not had the vaccine but get some symptoms who may have to self isolate may do so with less generous packages than they were accustomed to earlier in the Pandemic but at least they are being transparent about it and they still have a choice.

So continuing the theme of "facts" an over 99% survival rate is complete and utter nonsense, for a start, if you take the first wave (because the 2nd wave is not over and is quite likely to show worse stats because of the winter seasonal thing), 1 million (recorded) got infected, 50,000 (recorded) died, I make that a 5% death rate, and just to stress, it is correct that we maintained that death rate and our hospitals were largely not at full capacity but only because we entered a 10 week lockdown? as we get more clearer information probably in the aftermath those figures may well change in either direction.

As for our right to say what we think, I am all for it and encourage it so, what I don't encourage though is to have it rammed down my throat at every opportunity.  If anyone want's or needs a soapbox, they can go look elsewhere, this topic is not just relevant to the UK, the same questions, answers and emotive arguments apply to many if not most countries, not just the UK so lets draw a _____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

here on this topic within this Clubhouse forum, there is a Lounge thread for general conversation and opinion and a Science thread for factually based reporting and tracking, feel free to continue the conversations there.


----------



## khemist (Nov 26, 2020)

phill said:


> That sucks Khemist....  I hope the damage wasn't too severe or costy to repair??



Just some spray paint and a couple of bits, could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 27, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> Does this mean you are full of it then as you put it, or is that just reserved for looney conspiracy theorists like me with my tin foil hat on, lack of a quality factual argument and you resort to basic insulting, honestly I would have thought you had more about you but it seems not


Ironic you started with the insults to me first, yet gave a civilised answer to a Mod, that says more about you than me.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 27, 2020)

(sits back with some popcorn...)


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 27, 2020)

I'll have already a name here as I want to visit UK and some of you must come and have some beers with me when I visit London!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 27, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I'll have already a name here as I want to visit UK and some of you must come and have some beers with me when I visit London!



Bring Finlandia.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 27, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Bring Finlandia.


Without a doubt! ^_^


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 27, 2020)

Penguin from Batman....








Ladies and Gentlemen.... WE GOT HIM


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 27, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> Why are you trying to silence me on this?


 It has nothing to do with silencing, we have specific Covid related threads, as I said, go post in there, we have a bunch of specific tech related sub forums but we have general hardware for those topics not covered in the specific threads (Motherboards & Memory, Graphics cards etc), so where we have specific threads on a topic we post in them, maybe it would be different if the UK was the only country suffering from Covid, you have posted in those threads previously so not sure what the problem is for you, I would rather not reply ban you here but if you continue then you will be forcing my hand.


----------



## xman2007 (Nov 28, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> It has nothing to do with silencing, we have specific Covid related threads, as I said, go post in there, we have a bunch of specific tech related sub forums but we have general hardware for those topics not covered in the specific threads (Motherboards & Memory, Graphics cards etc), so where we have specific threads on a topic we post in them, maybe it would be different if the UK was the only country suffering from Covid, you have posted in those threads previously so not sure what the problem is for you, I would rather not reply ban you here but if you continue then you will be forcing my hand.


Deleted my posts? ok, you know people talk about ,motherboards, ram, gpu's weather, drinking, football, basically anything British, but covid is off limits? I posted nothing but UK media and government posts so how does this contravene theUK clubhouse rules?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 28, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> but covid is off limits?


There is a pair of threads for it, one specifically of general conversations about Covid19...


			https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/covid-19-a-global-issue.264565
		


Then there's a statistics thread, which also infrequently has some general discussion.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/maps-for-tracking-covid-19.264697

Earlier this year TPU Staff relegated that topic and discussions of such to those threads. Don't take it personally.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 28, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> Deleted my posts? ok, you know people talk about ,motherboards, ram, gpu's weather, drinking, football, basically anything British, but covid is off limits? I posted nothing but UK media and government posts so how does this contravene theUK clubhouse rules?


It's not that covid is off-limit its more case this thread was made to discuss anything british in general or chat with people that live in the UK. Be it bashing politics handling things(be it including covid but not talk about theories and science behind it that goes in the other threads), general election, the weather and anything we british like to rant about and laugh about.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 28, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> Deleted my posts? ok, you know people talk about ,motherboards, ram, gpu's weather, drinking, football, basically anything British, but covid is off limits? I posted nothing but UK media and government posts so how does this contravene theUK clubhouse rules?


Post singular, that's because you carried on the drama after I said this was not the place, the thing you are not getting is the regulars here are not interested in discussing Covid-19 in their Clubhouse, where the odd one does they go to the Covid threads, you seem to want to use it as your soapbox because for whatever reason you don't want to post Covid related stuff in Covid related threads, so as I said in an earlier post, you have now forced my hand.  As for mentioning other stuff, yes of course they do but not to the degree you use this to hijack one particular topic that has little interaction save for you seeming to want to get a message across, that is exactly why there is a "Covid - 19 a Global issue" thread funnily enough, in the Lounge, the people that post there often do want to have discussions on the topic.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 29, 2020)

Have people just gone mad with PC parts during this black friday sale??
Scan has like no ryzen 3000 series CPU or any 1080p and up GPUs left lol.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 29, 2020)

I was focussed on the new gen parts* - didn't pay attention to Black Friday things. (Big scam in UK anyway - price checking shows so much of it is just BS).

* Just for fun - like a treasure hunt with no treasure.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 29, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> I was focussed on the new gen parts* - didn't pay attention to Black Friday things. (Big scam in UK anyway - price checking shows so much of it is just BS).
> 
> * Just for fun - like a treasure hunt with no treasure.


Well looks like getting any parts for PC is going to be a lot harder than buying GPUs during the GPU mining months.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 29, 2020)

I mean, we can still buy RTX 3090 cards. yay.... 

(FWIW - it's fine to buy one. I'm just bummed there's zero 3080's and quite a few 3090's. I dont need 24GB of Vram. So the 100% extra cost for <10% better performance isn't viable for me).


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 29, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> I mean, we can still buy RTX 3090 cards. yay....
> 
> (FWIW - it's fine to buy one. I'm just bummed there's zero 3080's and quite a few 3090's. I dont need 24GB of Vram. So the 100% extra cost for <10% better performance isn't viable for me).


My older bro managed to get a FE 3070 and 3080 last month when they magically became available through Nvidia/Scan.
Sold the 3070 to me for MSRP luckily and not at scalping price.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 29, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> My older bro managed to get a FE 3070 and 3080 last month when they magically became available through Nvidia/Scan.
> Sold the 3070 to me for MSRP luckily and not at scalping price.



Ah, family!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 29, 2020)

I have been eyeing up on the Logitech G560 for awhile to replace my 10+ year old Logitech Z4 but just can't find them in stock anywhere now and even when they are available. Can't justify paying out for them when my Z4s all still work lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 30, 2020)

Heres a rather funny article....

A member of staff stole some 77 items from the Royal Palace while he worked there. Some of the items reportedly valued between £10k-100k. He's thrown 37 items up on ebay and a few of those items have been purchased by collectors way under the items real value.

But the real hilarious part which had me laughing is right at the end...

*"District Judge Alexander Jacobs released Canto on conditional bail and warned he faced a possible jail sentence. "*

First up... 120% this guy is going to find a way to jump country to avoid any sort of prosecution --- but that isnt the joke. The joke is that District Judge Alexander Jacobs says he faces a _*"possible"*_ jail sentence.

This thief should be publicly executed by firing squad on the parade grounds of Buckingham Palace by the Queen's Guard.

But lets round the figure of the total value of items stolen to £6-7million. Even if the total value was £1mil the least the judge could do was give him life behind bars. None of this_ "*PoSsIBLe *jail sente__nce"_ bullshit.


I dont understand the UK's justice system. In any other country. Stealing from Royalty would have you executed on the spot. Apparently not here in the UK.....


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 30, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Heres a rather funny article....
> 
> A member of staff stole some 77 items from the Royal Palace while he worked there. Some of the items reportedly valued between £10k-100k. He's thrown 37 items up on ebay and a few of those items have been purchased by collectors way under the items real value.
> 
> ...


Possibly because we don't have the death sentence?  Wait, we do in the Armed Forces, I think "Arson in Her majesty's dockyard" still carries a firing squad


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 1, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Heres a rather funny article....
> 
> A member of staff stole some 77 items from the Royal Palace while he worked there. Some of the items reportedly valued between £10k-100k. He's thrown 37 items up on ebay and a few of those items have been purchased by collectors way under the items real value.
> 
> ...


I hope all the stolen articles where recouped.
The offender should be liable for paying the purchasers back.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 1, 2020)

A slap to the wrist sounds standard for thieves these days in the UK, kinda like all them delivery drivers allegedly stealing people PS5s and only got slap to the wrist and sacked with no fines or anything.
Edit: 
Even celebrities can't read or do maths these days.








						Rita Ora 'sorry' for breaking lockdown rules to attend birthday party
					

The singer says her actions were 'irresponsible' and she takes 'full responsibility' for the event.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				



I mean "misguided view of coming out of lockdown and this would be okay" well England is coming out of lockdown..after 2nd December which hasn't passed yet.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 3, 2020)

Famous last words:






Imagine if it turns out that the vaccine they had fast tracked through the system ended up having some serious side effects? I dont think there would be enough eggs in the UK to throw in his general direction let alone his face.

Its gonna be a '28 weeks later' scenario.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 4, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Famous last words:
> 
> View attachment 178004
> 
> ...


I'll bet real money some namdy reporter misquoted the guy.

EDIT;
Yup, everyone is taking what he said out of context.








						Coronavirus: UK got vaccine first because it's 'a better country', says Gavin Williamson
					

The EU says vaccines are not a "football competition" after Education Secretary Gavin Williamson's comment.



					www.bbc.com
				




Journalistic integrity was a thing once upon a time..


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 4, 2020)

Well, he said this, quote (from your link):



> Speaking to LBC radio on Thursday, Mr Williamson said: "I just reckon we've got the very best people in this country and we've obviously got the best medical regulator, much better than the French have, much better than the Belgians have, much better than the Americans have.
> "That doesn't surprise me at all, because we're a much better country than every single one of them."



Journalistic integrity is fine, they paraphrased what he said without distorting what he said.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 4, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> Journalistic integrity is fine, they paraphrased what he said without distorting what he said.


I disagree entirely, paraphrasing is a direct distortion, especially that instance of what was "paraphrased". I read what he said and understand the context of what he meant. It doesn't take a genius figure out what he really meant and what he intended with that statement. It was a statement of confidence meant to reassure the British people that all is well and things are moving forward in a positive direction. He was expressing a point of national pride. Whether you agree with that sentiment or the vocabulary he chose, his intention was very clear and there's nothing wrong with that. Anyone who takes offense to his statement needs to look in a mirror and worry more about themselves rather than what someone else says.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 6, 2020)

Wow I paid my Palit 3080 for that and Box is selling the MSI gaming X 3070 for the same money.


			RTX 3070 GAMING X TRIO , MSI GeForce 8GB GDDR6 | Box.co.uk


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 9, 2020)

*Just a PSA to UK Clubhouse members.*

There is currently a scam going around where a caller from the number 0800 141 XXXX is making the rounds. picking up the call connects you to an automated machine that tells you the call is from the DWP and that your N.I is expired or no longer valid (something along those lines) . Staying on the call leads to you being further connected to a scammer who starts asking for your private details, like your home address, telephone number, bank account details etc etc just to confirm it is you so they can '_correct_' the error in their database

Send the word to all your old people to let them know not to fall for the scam. If they were really from the DWP, They would not need to ask for your private info.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 9, 2020)

Had a call yesterday from a nice foreign chap who said he was from 'call-blocking.' Described how he could stop all the spam calls etc. Then, he gave a very rough approximation of my address, like to the nearest 10 miles. I didn't undersdtand at first. Played with him for a bit, said I could probably walk to the address he spoke of, might take some time. He got confused, then I told him he wasn't going to scam me, and called him an F'ing 'C' in my furious Glaswegian accent. Hung up feeling happy. 

Stand by my thoughts, these arseholes can rot. How many vulnerable older folk do they rob?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 11, 2020)

Ive never been a fan of EastEnders but i have seen her in pantos. Amazing character. Will be deeply missed.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 17, 2020)

@Tatty_One -- Is this what you got upto in the army grandad?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 17, 2020)

No, my time was a little more dynamic than that although I think I remember the video, in any case Windsor Davies was both too old and too fat to go anywhere near the battlefield


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 17, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @Tatty_One -- Is this what you got upto in the army grandad?


That guy! He was hilarious!!


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 19, 2020)

Is it wrong that I'll get a VPN and I'll be in London..? 


Aaaanyway, I'll be visiting UK in spring and ya'll need to have a beer with me!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 19, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Is it wrong that I'll get a VPN and I'll be in London..?
> 
> 
> Aaaanyway, I'll be visiting UK in spring and ya'll need to have a beer with me!


Well, I just hope we will let you in, London and the South East of England are not looking good at the moment in terms of Covid, they have got themselves a new variant of the virus which is 70% more contagious and the numbers are getting scary.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 19, 2020)

London is heading into T4. I'll laugh if it was actually the vaccine they are injecting into people that is causing the mutation.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 19, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> Well, I just hope we will let you in, London and the South East of England are not looking good at the moment in terms of Covid, they have got themselves a new variant of the virus which is 70% more contagious and the numbers are getting scary.


I need to get a passport as UK managed to have the Brexit and my Finnish ID isn't enough anymore..

I'd love that we would have "Fixit" too..


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 19, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> London is heading into T4. I'll laugh if it was actually the vaccine they are injecting into people that is causing the mutation.


Seems that more people have caught this new one than have had a vaccine, apparently it surfaced in September.



Chloe Price said:


> I need to get a passport as UK managed to have the Brexit and my Finnish ID isn't enough anymore..
> 
> I'd love that we would have "Fixit" too..


You never know, we might even get a deal and if we do then maybe we will still let our neighbours in without unnecessary hassle ……….. wait, that's never gonna happen.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 19, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> Seems that more people have caught this new one than have had a vaccine, apparently it surfaced in September.
> 
> 
> You never know, we might even get a deal and if we do then maybe we will still let our neighbours in without unnecessary hassle ……….. wait, that's never gonna happen.


I've kinda never been abroad*, if I'll come to conquer UK, is London a big city - I mean that I want to see many of ya TPUers, is it possible in few days?

* Just visited Tallinn and Stockholm briefly..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 19, 2020)

UK TPUrs are quite spread out. And I've met a few of them and hung out with one on multiple occasions sadly these folks are no longer very active on TPU


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 19, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> UK TPUrs are quite spread out. And I've met a few of them and hung out with one on multiple occasions sadly these folks are no longer very active on TPU


But ur UK TPUers are hella much common than us Finns


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 19, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I've kinda never been abroad*, if I'll come to conquer UK, is London a big city - I mean that I want to see many of ya TPUers, is it possible in few days?
> 
> * Just visited Tallinn and Stockholm briefly..


London is HUGE, almost 9 million people, so it's going to be many times bigger than Helsinki ……..  there are a few Londoners who come in here who could tell you more but there is plenty of public transport, predominantly the London Underground but staying in central London tends to be very expensive, I visited Finland a while back to see Santa in Lapland with my granddaughter and let's just say it's very different in the London area!


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 19, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> London is HUGE, almost 9 million people, so it's going to be many times bigger than Helsinki ……..  there are a few Londoners who come in here who could tell you more but there is plenty of public transport, predominantly the London Underground but staying in central London tends to be very expensive, I visited Finland a while back to see Santa in Lapland with my granddaughter and let's just say it's very different in the London area!


What... 9 million?! That's almost double the amount of the population of entire Finland! 

UK isn't that big but I guess there is hella more dense people than in here.. I mean I live in Jyväskylä, middle Finland and the whole place has like ~100k of population.


But I have a dream of moving to UK, is it easy to have a citizenship?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 19, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> London is HUGE, almost 9 million people, so it's going to be many times bigger than Helsinki ……..  there are a few Londoners who come in here who could tell you more but there is plenty of public transport, predominantly the London Underground but staying in central London tends to be very expensive, I visited Finland a while back to see Santa in Lapland with my granddaughter and let's just say it's very different in the London area!




Finnish people are probably more polite too


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 19, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Finnish people are probably more polite too


We usually are


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 19, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> What... 9 million?! That's almost double the amount of the population of entire Finland!
> 
> UK isn't that big but I guess there is hella more dense people than in here.. I mean I live in Jyväskylä, middle Finland and the whole place has like ~100k of population.
> 
> ...



Probably a lot more hoops to jump through because of brexit. The easiest and quickest way to get a citizenship probably would be to arrive in the UK on a rubber dingy from Calais. Our Navy or RNLI will pick you up and escort you in. Then you'll be handed over to people in high vis jackets who will put you up in a nice hotel or unused army barracks and fed three meals a day without having to pay a single penny   

a truly value for money experience. Just hide your Finnish passport because if they catch you with that, they will deport you for sure! And if anyone asks, your new alias is 'Mohammed Bin Al Sayeed' and you are escaping war torn Algeria.

-----

though seriously, if youre going to move here. Dont stay in London. Its not the nicest place to be and everything is expensive here.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 20, 2020)

Screw with immigration  you speak Sami ?


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 20, 2020)

dorsetknob said:


> Screw with immigration  you speak Sami ?


Nope, I'm just a "normal" Finn.


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 20, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> UK isn't that big but I guess there is hella more dense people


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 20, 2020)

Caring1 said:


>


Whaaaat, I am wrong?


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 20, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Whaaaat, I am wrong?


Certainly not.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 20, 2020)

Caring1 said:


>





Chloe Price said:


> Whaaaat, I am wrong?





Caring1 said:


> Certainly not.



I think he's laughing because _dense_ is also a word you call a person who isnt very smart. -- Thus London is full of dense people -- Which is probably true but what you probably mean is densely populated.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 20, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think he's laughing because _dense_ is also a word you call a person who isnt very smart. -- Thus London is full of dense people -- Which is probably true but what you probably mean is densely populated.


Nah fuck, I meant that London has much more people in km2/person than the whole Finland 

Sorry as my English isn't perfect


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 20, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Nah fuck, I meant that London has much more people in km2/person than the whole Finland



which is what im trying to explain


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 20, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Nah fuck, I meant that London has much more people in km2/person than the whole Finland
> 
> Sorry as my English isn't perfect


I understood what you meant, but the irony is funny in it's dual meaning.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 20, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think he's laughing because _dense_ is also a word you call a person who isnt very smart.


one of my favorite quips Related to above is

"" he/she is a Brussel Sprout  .... ain't got the Brains to be a Cabbage ""


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 20, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Nah fuck, I meant that London has much more people in km2/person than the whole Finland
> 
> Sorry as my English isn't perfect


We have the highest population density in Europe I believe, one of the reasons we are doing so bad with Covid-19 (apart from some crap policies).  England alone has a land mass of 133,000 square km, Finland has 338,000 square km, almost 3 times the size but here is the thing, England has a population of almost 57 million people...…. it's busy here!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 20, 2020)

Can we just nuke you guys in London because you're all a disease(i'm just kidding guys, hope all of you are using your own initiative and staying safe between you,your family and friends.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 20, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> Can we just nuke you guys in London because you're all a disease(i'm just kidding guys, hope all of you are using your own initiative and staying safe between you,your family and friends.



Yeah. Turning is all into Char Siu isnt the answer friend.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Dec 20, 2020)

i live in south wales i dont think theres morthan 3 million in the whole country theres deff more sheep than people   .


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 20, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> Can we just nuke you guys in London because you're all a disease(i'm just kidding guys, hope all of you are using your own initiative and staying safe between you,your family and friends.


It appears most of them left the capital to go spread it a bit around the country in time for Xmas


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 20, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> i live in south wales i dont think theres morthan 3 million in the whole country theres deff more sheep than people   .



Yer.

Not for long.










time to tell martha to get the shotgun.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 20, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> We have the highest population density in Europe I believe, one of the reasons we are doing so bad with Covid-19 (apart from some crap policies).  England alone has a land mass of 133,000 square km, Finland has 338,000 square km, almost 3 times the size but here is the thing, England has a population of almost 57 million people...…. it's busy here!



and Finland's population is 5 million... lol  so yeah.  honestly I love the UK, but when I visited my relatives in England they live in a small town, and it was really lovely. and I agree with my relatives, they don't like London and I didn't either. giant cities, big cities, are not my thing. spending 50 minutes on a bus in bumper to bumper traffic even in smaller cities of 200k people was... a horrible experience for me. I'm use to small town life where there is literally no traffic, but still plenty of places to eat, several stores, etc. the main street gets clogged sometimes, but I lived here my whole life so i just take the backroads, never a car in sight. lol

more on topic, I read that the Secretary of Health of United Kingdom said they expect to have vast majority if not everyone that is considered at risk vaccinated before April 2021.  Is this a realistic timeline, or is it normal for politicians to posture on stuff like this in the UK? He also said the UK is expected to have a normal summer, everything open. What a dream that would be.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Yer.
> 
> Not for long.
> 
> ...



that video was like watching a nightmare waiting to happen... wow... idiots.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 20, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Inocculated?



correct, sorry i forgot to type vaccine, just thought it was implied. editing it now, my bad!

also, does anyone know a pathway to UK Citizenship if I can prove my great grandparents lived/born in England, and I can also prove their lineage back to the 14th century? I would love to have dual citizenship... I love rural/nature England more than anywhere else on Earth. something in my entire body just relaxes when I am in small town England, things makes sense. I don't how to explain it. I love it though. and miss it dearly.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 20, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah. Turning is all into Char Siu isnt the answer friend.


Char siu is tasty..tasty human flesh with radiation doesn't sound too bad.


Tatty_One said:


> It appears most of them left the capital to go spread it a bit around the country in time for Xmas


That is true..might as-well nuke the whole of England then.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 20, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> and Finland's population is 5 million... lol  so yeah.  honestly I love the UK, but when I visited my relatives in England they live in a small town, and it was really lovely. and I agree with my relatives, they don't like London and I didn't either. giant cities, big cities, are not my thing. spending 50 minutes on a bus in bumper to bumper traffic even in smaller cities of 200k people was... a horrible experience for me. I'm use to small town life where there is literally no traffic, but still plenty of places to eat, several stores, etc. the main street gets clogged sometimes, but I lived here my whole life so i just take the backroads, never a car in sight. lol
> 
> more on topic, I read that the Secretary of Health of United Kingdom said they expect to have vast majority if not everyone that is considered at risk vaccinated before April 2021.  Is this a realistic timeline, or is it normal for politicians to posture on stuff like this in the UK? He also said the UK is expected to have a normal summer, everything open. What a dream that would be.
> 
> ...


Having seen Finland for myself I cannot imagine why anyone would want to move to England/UK, certainly not the BIG cities, but I like you, prefer the smaller towns, mine has a population of around 45,000 and I am lucky enough to live right on the edge so I have a river 100m to my left and a canal and lake 50m to my right with open countryside in the middle but I can still walk into town in 10 minutes.

Maybe if I was 25 again the big cities would have more appeal but I am not …….. and they don't, although I do enjoy visiting, I really like London but that's because I can leave when it suits  

Edit:  As for vaccine's, they are looking to do everyone 50+ plus those younger with chronic underlying conditions and all key workers by Easter, yes it is a tall order and I am sceptical, I don't think they will be a long way off that depending on the availability of sufficient quantities of a vaccine but if I can have both of my jabs by Easter I would think they were doing OK and I am 60.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 20, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> Having seen Finland for myself I cannot imagine why anyone would want to move to England/UK, certainly not the BIG cities, but I like you, prefer the smaller towns, mine has a population of around 45,000 and I am lucky enough to live right on the edge so I have a river 100m to my left and a canal and lake 50m to my right with open countryside in the middle but I can still walk into town in 10 minutes.
> 
> Maybe if I was 25 again the big cities would have more appeal but I am not …….. and they don't, although I do enjoy visiting, I really like London but that's because I can leave when it suits
> 
> Edit:  As for vaccine's, they are looking to do everyone 50+ plus those younger with chronic underlying conditions and all key workers by Easter, yes it is a tall order and I am sceptical, I don't think they will be a long way off that depending on the availability of sufficient quantities of a vaccine but if I can have both of my jabs by Easter I would think they were doing OK and I am 60.



For me the answer is simple really, Finland is to cold and to dark the majority of the year, I believe barely any sunlight for 7ish months. Also, walking the same streets my ancestors walked on (which I did, my relatives showed me a path my great grandmother walked to Church and her mother before her), that was quite... well just it really is surreal in the moment as silly as it might sound. It was neat thinking how many generations that came before me lived in that one little area. Also, the views were stunning, and the river... and all the birds... and hiking nearby all the hills that allowed me to see endless sheep for miles in any direction. I would give anything to live there, I truly believe I would finally be at peace in life. I also love the Saturday market there, fresh fruits and veggies from greenhouses, crowded on those days sure, but not overcrowded like a big city. I don't know if Finland participates in a similar type of Saturday market tradition, but I really enjoy that. That is one thing people never really mention about Ireland/UK, USA at least where I live, people have never heard of anything like a traditional Saturday market. I thought it was brilliant the first time I experienced it, really felt the sense of community. You don't get that community feel from neighbors in big cities or small ones even in my experience. 

Well if I can never live there someday, I intend to visit whenever I get vacation time, or perhaps in retirement at old age... if I ever last that long.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 20, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> if I can prove my great grandparents lived/born in England,


Think >>>>  (not sure) that your entitlement/claim  to citizenship only goes back to your Grandparents if at least one was UK-/ Commonwealth Born.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 20, 2020)

dorsetknob said:


> Think >>>>  (not sure) that your entitlement/claim  to citizenship only goes back to your Grandparents if at least one was UK-/ Commonwealth Born.



Can someone explain to me how so many people can live in UK then? I don't really get it, my Great Grandfather was an Officer in the British Navy... yet I am still not allowed in... but London is filled with foreign people, I don't really get it... how...


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 20, 2020)

We had a BIG Empire ( and at one time encompased over a 1/4 of the earths land mass) and lots of people were entitled to call themself British Citizen.

Post 1945 The Home Country(UK) Started to restrict who was or was entitled to Citizenship


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 20, 2020)

dorsetknob said:


> We had a BIG Empire ( and at one time encompased over a 1/4 of the earths land mass) and lots of people were entitled to call themself British Citizen.
> 
> Post 1945 The Home Country(UK) Started to restrict who was or was entitled to Citizenship



Yeah that makes sense I suppose. I think more of the truth is though, is lot of university students come over and major in something in demand so they can re-settle in UK in in-demand jobs, unfortunately for me I suck at this in-demand jobs, so I am out of luck, even though if it were not for people like my ancestors England would have never lasted, irony is a part of English blood though, so it's all good. lol

edit:  I know this because I tried doing it in Ireland, if you graduate from Uni in Ireland, you get a work visa for two years, LOL but when I graduated, covid hit... so... those dreams vanished fast.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 20, 2020)

Spoiler:  no Route to citizenship this way :)



no i did not know either your mother or grandmother in a bibilical way


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 20, 2020)

dorsetknob said:


> Spoiler:  no Route to citizenship this way :)
> 
> 
> 
> no i did not know either your mother or grandmother in a bibilical way



ya it's no big deal and I don't care that much, I am pretty sure even the small towns are going to be overrun someday. didn't Boris Johnson recently invite anyone from Hong Kong to move to UK? like yeah... UK is at max capacity... you can't be taking anyone else in... lol and Boris wants to do even more on top of the already allowed thousands and thousands each year. I guess I will just have to pick somewhere in Wyoming or somewhere with almost no population and re-settle. I like my peace and quiet and no traffic. but I will always miss England, that is for certain. at least rural England.

I really don't understand what is with these politicians and understanding there simply isn't any room left for a small sustainable island to have x amount of people.... Ireland has a similar problem... sitting in the 2 hr bumper to bumper traffic in the smaller cities... I won't miss that, no sir I won't miss it.  









						Boris Johnson Pledges to Admit 3 Million From Hong Kong to U.K. (Published 2020)
					

The promise, in reaction to a new security law China is trying to impose on the semiautonomous city, a former British colony, would sharply raise the stakes in a developing standoff.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 20, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> ya it's no big deal and I don't care that much, I am pretty sure even the small towns are going to be overrun someday. didn't Boris Johnson recently invite anyone from Hong Kong to move to UK? like yeah... UK is at max capacity... you can't be taking anyone else in... lol and Boris wants to do even more on top of the already allowed thousands and thousands each year. I guess I will just have to pick somewhere in Wyoming or somewhere with almost no population and re-settle. I like my peace and quiet and no traffic. but I will always miss England, that is for certain. at least rural England.
> 
> I really don't understand what is with these politicians and understanding there simply isn't any room left for a small sustainable island to have x amount of people.... Ireland has a similar problem... sitting in the 2 hr bumper to bumper traffic in the smaller cities... I won't miss that, no sir I won't miss it.
> 
> ...



Out of that total figure, some 300k of them will probably decide to go back after a year because they cant get used to the life here never mind how cold and damp it always is. Too much of a culture shock .

earlier reports was that the figure was 600k that wanted to come over but now its 3million...

Back in 1997 when HK got handed back to China, a lot of HK Chinese came over here too... A lot of them ended up going back because they couldnt get used to being here. Im expecting more of the same. 

It will be interesting to see the outcome of 3million HK Chinese living in the UK. Im guessing the CCP will also do their part to prevent people from leaving as well as the UK offering the HK people a means of escape is seen as interfering in their business.

we are on a whole different level when it comes to eastern euro immigrants too so expect a lot of new businesses to eventually pop up in a few years. HK people are very motivated like that. They dont want to live their life on state benefits like a lot of other folks may do.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 20, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> Yeah that makes sense I suppose. I think more of the truth is though, is lot of university students come over and major in something in demand so they can re-settle in UK in in-demand jobs, unfortunately for me I suck at this in-demand jobs, so I am out of luck, even though if it were not for people like my ancestors England would have never lasted, irony is a part of English blood though, so it's all good. lol
> 
> edit:  I know this because I tried doing it in Ireland, if you graduate from Uni in Ireland, you get a work visa for two years, LOL but when I graduated, covid hit... so... those dreams vanished fast.


You may be forgetting the EU and one of the reasons some voted for Brexit was that member states are required to have open borders for EU citizens, it is estimated that over time several million have come here and worked which has resulted in around 3 million now living here.  There are some special arrangements also for our commonwealth countries and as Dorset mentioned, the old Empire brought with it some international legal requirements relating to our former responsibilities around immigration.

Currently ethnic groups make up 12% of our population.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 20, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> You may be forgetting the EU and one of the reasons some voted for Brexit was that member states are required to have open borders for EU citizens, it is estimated that over time several million have come here and worked which has resulted in around 3 million now living here.


Pre-Referumdum for Britix  it was rumoured that Labour the Remainers  wanted resident EU nationals to also have the Right to Vote in our National Referumdumdum.......( a VIEW THAT WAS QUIETLY KILLED AS IT WOULD NOT PASS IF INCLUDED IN Referumdum legistation


Tatty_One said:


> which has resulted in around 3 million now living here.


 surely that's just the Polish disporia they brought everyone including granny' and grandads ( we also top up their polish State pention to parity with British pensions)


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 20, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Out of that total figure, some 300k of them will probably decide to go back after a year because they cant get used to the life here never mind how cold and damp it always is. Too much of a culture shock .
> 
> earlier reports was that the figure was 600k that wanted to come over but now its 3million...
> 
> ...



that's not the problem, the problem is traffic congestion and overall housing issues... same as Ireland.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 21, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> that's not the problem, the problem is traffic congestion and overall housing issues... same as Ireland.



I'm sure the people coming from HK can teach UK a thing or two about high density living. Have you seen how small the flats are in HK? 

Whether its healthy to pack that many people in such a small space, that's a completely different story.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 21, 2020)

Fourstaff said:


> I'm sure the people coming from HK can teach UK a thing or two about high density living. Have you seen how small the flats are in HK?
> 
> Whether its healthy to pack that many people in such a small space, that's a completely different story.



As long as you all stay in the big cities and leave the small towns of England alone you can do what you like. You can have your 2-3 hour bumper to bumper traffic, just stay away from the endless green hills, for they are more beautiful than anything else in this world, as Tolkien noted when he moved from living there to moving to Birmingham... me and Tolkien will chill in the shire, you all can have Minis Tirith and Minis Ithil.  

imo though we as a society in all countries need to start investing in new transportation like Elon Musk's Hyperloop...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 24, 2020)

Happy Christmas all firstly.

Thought I would share some shock and awe.
Scalping is the new bitcoin apparently.








						Asda customers 'speechless' after discovering last minute shopping 'offer'
					

People are really, really angry with the idea




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk
				




To save a click some tw##s and t&£#@ w¥€$¢√π are scalping home delivery slots at £15 each on Facebook.


----------



## pcmasterrace (Dec 24, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Happy Christmas all firstly.
> 
> Thought I would share some shock and awe.
> Scalping is the new bitcoin apparently.
> ...


How does that even work? I thought you fill your basket with goods, checkout, choose a slot and pay, you can't just book a blank slot without an order and hold it AFAIK so I think that's likely fake?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 24, 2020)

pcmasterrace said:


> How does that even work? I thought you fill your basket with goods, checkout, choose a slot and pay, you can't just book a blank slot without an order and hold it AFAIK so I think that's likely fake?


I'm not interested enough to find out tbh, I agree but never use it so I don't know.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 24, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I'm not interested enough to find out tbh, I agree but never use it so I don't know.




to be fair, you should of prepared before hand lol - I live in the land of abundance or so I am told, but every year the turkeys and hams always get sold out if you wait to long. we have had our turkey in the freezer for 6 months.


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2020)

Happy Christmas everyone!!     I can't believe it is Christmas as it's not quite feeling like it for me but still....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 25, 2020)

phill said:


> Happy Christmas everyone!!     I can't believe it is Christmas as it's not quite feeling like it for me but still....



Yeah, its a rather sad and depressing one. without the joy of family.

And here i am sipping whisky while everyone else is asleep, pondering lifes mysteries


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah, its a rather sad and depressing one. without the joy of family.
> 
> And here i am sipping whisky while everyone else is asleep, pondering lifes mysteries


I feel like I'm doing the same but without the whisky....  If I tried that I'd be either unable to walk, talk or type or pretty much anything...   Kinda like my normal state but not quite so bad.....    Night all


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 25, 2020)

Well its been a while since i touched this stuff. Seems like good occasion for a sip.

The only thing im missing is the sound of a grandfather clock ticking in the background.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 25, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> The only thing im missing is the sound of a grandfather clock ticking in the background.


I miss my old one. It was destroyed when someone broke into my storage unit many years ago.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 25, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I miss my old one. It was destroyed when someone broke into my storage unit many years ago.



was it totally wrecked?? Cuz you probably could have taken the internals to a skilled carpenter and have him build you a new one with the old internals


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 25, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> was it totally wrecked?? Cuz you probably could have taken the internals to a skilled carpenter and have him build you a new one with the old internals


No, they completely destroyed it. That was more than a decade ago.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 25, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> No, they completely destroyed it. That was more than a decade ago.



Damn. Those dirty bastards. Im sorry for your loss. Something like that has probably been in the family for decades.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 25, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Damn. Those dirty bastards. Im sorry for your loss.


Right? Luckily, it was insured.


FreedomEclipse said:


> Something like that has probably been in the family for decades.


No, it was something I bought at an estate sale. But it was really nice! It apprised for more than I paid so actually got more from the insurance than what was paid for it. Been wanting another, just keep putting it off.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 25, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Right? Luckily, it was insured.
> 
> No, it was something I bought at an estate sale. But it was really nice! It apprised for more than I paid so actually got more from the insurance than what was paid for it. Been wanting another, just keep putting it off.



Oh, so not that bad then! kind of reminds me of this old tv show called 'salvage hunters' or something where these two blokes would drive all over the country looking for antiques and shit they could buff with a little sand paper and sell for a quick buck. I think the show was called that but im not sure. Used to be on DAVE or some other channel alot.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas, and long may the Shires green hills live endlessly!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 25, 2020)

I dont think im going to be touching alcohol again any time soon. I drank over a quart of the stuff in 4hrs last night. slept for 5hrs then didnt get over my hangover till 5pm.

If anyone asks. it was this stuff



Spoiler


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 25, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont think im going to be touching alcohol again any time soon. I drank over a quart of the stuff in 4hrs last night. slept for 5hrs then didnt get over my hangover till 5pm.
> 
> If anyone asks. it was this stuff
> 
> ...


Yeah, that stuff will knock you over, then out. It's meant to be enjoyed in small doses...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 27, 2020)

Well my left satellite for my 21 year old Logitech Z4 has finally given in...ordered new set of speakers which I didn't really want to do lol.
Eaten way too much cake past few days at a disciplined level.
Hope everyone had good christmas though!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 27, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well my left satellite for my 21 year old Logitech Z4 has finally given in...ordered new set of speakers which I didn't really want to do lol.
> Eaten way too much cake past few days at a disciplined level.
> Hope everyone had good christmas though!



should have just replaced the front satellites - Probably would have worked out cheaper.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 27, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> should have just replaced the front satellites - Probably would have worked out cheaper.


Could have but where is the fun in that, ordered the Logitech G560 because..RGB lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 27, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> Could have but where is the fun in that, ordered the Logitech G560 because..RGB lol












Because £25 means more burnouts for your pussy wagon. G560 is £192-210


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 27, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Because £25 means more burnouts for your pussy wagon. G560 is £192-210


The wagon is finished and doesn't need anymore money spent lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 27, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> The wagon is finished and doesn't need anymore money spent lol.



TYRES and NOS for more burnouts


----------



## phill (Dec 28, 2020)

I hope everyone is doing well and ok??     It's been a fairly good couple of days to be honest for me even with some crap thrown in!!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 29, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> TYRES and NOS for more burnouts


Gives a whole new meaning to the term "bitch-slapped"!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 29, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Gives a whole new meaning to the term "bitch-slapped"!


Kun-fu Hustle is a brilliant and hilarious film to watch.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy new year ya'll -- I almost didnt make it. Some uber driver pulled out in front of me while i was in a 20mph+ descent.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 31, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Happy new year ya'll -- I almost didnt make it. Some uber driver pulled out in front of me while i was in a 20mph+ descent.


And that in itself makes it a Happy new Year! (that you did make it)


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 31, 2020)

nursing home my gf's grandpa lives at in the UK got hit with Covid last two days, he tested positive today.  hard to believe with all of our science, power, wealth, its been a  full year of knowledge of the virus and we still can't stop it from entering care homes... regardless of country.  

but regardless... new years... and all that... ye I guess... another year where a thousand employers job applications send me back an email of "we had a lot of applicants, sorry"... sigh


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 31, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> nursing home my gf's grandpa lives at in the UK got hit with Covid last two days, he tested positive today.  hard to believe with all of our science, power, wealth, its been a  full year of knowledge of the virus and we still can't stop it from entering care homes... regardless of country.
> 
> but regardless... new years... and all that... ye I guess... another year where a thousand employers job applications send me back an email of "we had a lot of applicants, sorry"... sigh



Time to start up your own business. Some chick made millions selling bath water. Im sure you can come up with a better idea.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 31, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Time to start up your own business. Some chick made millions selling bath water. Im sure you can come up with a better idea.



I have actually been thinking a non-profit company that helps care homes/elderly people in general, re-connect with the community. I have thought about this for a few years now. Reaching out to local businesses to sponsor it - and in return they get marketing at the events, reaching out to schools to help staff the events, etc. Maybe something like this already exists, I don't know. If it does, it isn't expanded enough cause I have been to nursing homes in the UK, USA, and Finland visiting friends grandparents, and they all look so depressed. I understand it wouldn't be an event every night, but once every month or two weeks for smaller events, to give them something to look forward to. In the West we have abandoned our elderly, and there is really no reason for it.

That being said, about two years ago I did look at the process of creating a non-profit, and the paperwork, lawyers you need to hire... it's just not that simple, so I gave up on it. For one thing, I am pretty sure a bank won't loan me money to hire a team of lawyers to help me create a non-profit that may or may not make enough money to pay them back, let alone enough to give me a decent salary to live off.

That being said the NFL Headquarters is a non-profit, Goodwill (sells used clothes for cheap) is a non-profit, and their CEO's make millions of dollars.  I'll never understand how things can be classified as non-profit yet their CEO's live in mansions, seems like an ironic fate of the title non-profit.

But hey that's life.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 31, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> But hey that's life.



There is actually a fair few similarish scandals going around here at the moment concerning some of the mainstream charities -- The public generally donates a tonne of money to these charities but a very small percentage of whats donated ever makes it to the people that the charity are supposedly said to be supporting. Most of the money goes into bank accounts, staff and CEO bank accounts and paying £50k+ for a '_diversity coach_' 

The more money these charities get, the more unnecessary job positions they create because they think they need it.

To put it into context. How bout an old comedy sketch?


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 31, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> There is actually a fair few similarish scandals going around here at the moment concerning some of the mainstream charities -- The public generally donates a tonne of money to these charities but a very small percentage of whats donated ever makes it to the people that the charity are supposedly said to be supporting. Most of the money goes into bank accounts, staff and CEO bank accounts and paying £50k+ for a '_diversity coach_'
> 
> The more money these charities get, the more unnecessary job positions they create because they think they need it.
> 
> To put it into context. How bout an old comedy sketch?



Yep, it's really sad. The same goes for universities. They say sports brings in millions of dollars to the universities, but that money doesn't go to lower tuition rates or cost of room and board for the actual degrees, it just goes into higher coach salaries, hiring more sports staff, more admins, etc. Pretty sad really.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 1, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> nursing home my gf's grandpa lives at in the UK got hit with Covid last two days, he tested positive today.  hard to believe with all of our science, power, wealth, its been a  full year of knowledge of the virus and we still can't stop it from entering care homes... regardless of country.
> 
> but regardless... new years... and all that... ye I guess... another year where a thousand employers job applications send me back an email of "we had a lot of applicants, sorry"... sigh


I hope the old man survives.
As for rejection emails, I know what that is like as I've been applying for hundreds of Houses, Units etc, as I have to move out of the current rental I am in, in 3 weeks.
I've been looking for over 3 months and property managers love to discriminate against single, low income people, despite having a great rental history if they even bothered to check past my income details.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 1, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Yep, it's really sad. The same goes for universities. They say sports brings in millions of dollars to the universities, but that money doesn't go to lower tuition rates or cost of room and board for the actual degrees, it just goes into higher coach salaries, hiring more sports staff, more admins, etc. Pretty sad really.


Great charities in the UK look to ensure that a minimum of 90% of all charitable income is invested directly into the cause, Good charities in the UK aim for 80%, the problem often is that the greats and the goods only form around 50% of the nations leading charities, I worked for a large national youth charity for over 14 years after I left the Army as a Regional Manager, I can say from memory that in those 14 years the worst we did was 84% and the best was 89%.  Having said that, it's hardest for the medium sized charities (100 - 400 staff) they have the worst of both worlds because they have the staff need and the associated costs that go with it but nationally lack some of the presence to attract national high level corporate sponsorship, large charities can balance the 2 more easily and small charities have greater flexibility and can adapt more quickly to funding trends.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 1, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> Great charities in the UK look to ensure that a minimum of 90% of all charitable income is invested directly into the cause, Good charities in the UK aim for 80%, the problem often is that the greats and the goods only form around 50% of the nations leading charities, I worked for a large national youth charity for over 14 years after I left the Army as a Regional Manager, I can say from memory that in those 14 years the worst we did was 84% and the best was 89%.  Having said that, it's hardest for the medium sized charities (100 - 400 staff) they have the worst of both worlds because they have the staff need and the associated costs that go with it but nationally lack some of the presence to attract national high level corporate sponsorship, large charities can balance the 2 more easily and small charities have greater flexibility and can adapt more quickly to funding trends.




sounds like the UK government needs to pass regulation stating if you can't achieve the status of Good Charity at least within 2 years of this legislation being passed you will be shut down. Or perhaps create a new third one called Fair Charity which requires 70% income diverted to good causes.

So failure of government leadership is to blame more than anything imo.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 1, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> sounds like the UK government needs to pass regulation stating if you can't achieve the status of Good Charity at least within 2 years of this legislation being passed you will be shut down. Or perhaps create a new third one called Fair Charity which requires 70% income diverted to good causes.
> 
> So failure of government leadership is to blame more than anything imo.


I wouldn't necessarily agree, in some cases "sectors" determine operating costs and some by nature are more expense heavy but they are still needed because there is simply no replacement in many cases for their work, so global charities can often have more costs relating to overseas staffing, international travel etc.  Additionally corporate sponsorship does not count in much of theses stats because the corporates determine what they want out of their donations, for some they simply want association and exposure, some specify very predefined uses, the Charity is accountable to those corporates for their donations and are required to submit reports to those sponsors.  Most schools these days are also registered charities.

For individual giving and corporate oversight we have an organisation called "The Charity Commission", it is technically a Government Department that governs all charities and charitable law, charities are required to submit full financials twice yearly, I think the current minimum required in Law to go directly to cause is 80%, or was in my time which ended in early 2019.

Think of it this way, bad charities don't get any charitable income if they don't convert it to cause because no corporate or individual is going to give money to an organisation who does not spend it wisely.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 2, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> nursing home my gf's grandpa lives at in the UK got hit with Covid last two days, he tested positive today.  hard to believe with all of our science, power, wealth, its been a  full year of knowledge of the virus and we still can't stop it from entering care homes... regardless of country.
> 
> but regardless... new years... and all that... ye I guess... another year where a thousand employers job applications send me back an email of "we had a lot of applicants, sorry"... sigh


Not so much the science,power,wealth and knowledge its more the fact we have a huge portion of people that do not believe in it and think its a hoax and taking away freedom,democracy and other jazz these people like to spit out of their mouths.
These same group of people won't be the ones that will suffer either so they will continue to believe in what they think is right.
We are also all very selfish aswell in doing what we feel is right for ourselves and family.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 2, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Not so much the science,power,wealth and knowledge its more the fact we have a huge portion of people that do not believe in it and think its a hoax and taking away freedom,democracy and other jazz these people like to spit out of their mouths.
> These same group of people won't be the ones that will suffer either so they will continue to believe in what they think is right.
> We are also all very selfish aswell in doing what we feel is right for ourselves and family.



I disagree, governments of the world could have contacted the companies that make UVC purifiers which is proven to kill the virus 99.99% and installed them in all elderly care nursing home air systems, this could have been done back in June or July when we first realized the power of UVC purifiers, and it would have cost the government a fraction of the cost they are paying now. Also, in my small town in the midwest USA, the National Guard was brought in to protect nursing homes, disinfect everyone, disinfect all supplies brought in, mandatory testing of all employees, etc. To keep the elderly in nursing homes safe, it took them two major failures of nursing home wipeouts to learn their lesson, but they did learn it at least and instilled extra protocol.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 2, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I disagree, governments of the world could have contacted the companies that make UVC purifiers which is proven to kill the virus 99.99% and installed them in all elderly care nursing home air systems, this could have been done back in June or July when we first realized the power of UVC purifiers, and it would have cost the government a fraction of the cost they are paying now. Also, in my small town in the midwest USA, the National Guard was brought in to protect nursing homes, disinfect everyone, disinfect all supplies brought in, mandatory testing of all employees, etc. To keep the elderly in nursing homes safe, it took them two major failures of nursing home wipeouts to learn their lesson, but they did learn it at least and instilled extra protocol.


They could have but they didn't the government which they will use number of reasons to not justify it and try reason their way out with excuses.
The number of "deaths" and "confirmed" cases in the UK is down to a lot of bad decision from the government but also from people not complying to the "government science guideline"(which from day 1 I feel they didn't follow it to the letter) because somehow "we" know better than the "science".
-You will have people arguing over the whole point of how useful wearing a face mask is
-Good percentage of people not social distancing
-Face mask isn't fully enforced but highly "recommended" or been made "mandatory" however you want to word it when going into supermarkets etc but you will get mix of muppets that don't wear it and nothing gets sorted and people that have exemption(those with exemption really need to stay home and get someone else to do their shopping then)
-People protesting every week it seems in the UK and in the US or something
-Kids under age of 11 do not need to wear face mask still
-Enforcing new guidelines days later (with exemption of what happened over christmas)

Anyway this isn't a Covid discussion..my whole argument is we are all selfish and the government could have done better and reacted faster.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 2, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Anyway this isn't a Covid discussion..my whole argument is we are all selfish and the government could have done better and reacted faster.



so we are in agreement. though a lot of the stuff you mentioned is debatable and dependent on two parties agreeing, which rarely happens in Democracy. where as my recommendation of UVC Filtration systems put in elderly care homes is really a one and done deal and probably would have saved a lot of lives/saved a lot of money.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 3, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> so we are in agreement. though a lot of the stuff you mentioned is debatable and dependent on two parties agreeing, which rarely happens in Democracy. where as my recommendation of UVC Filtration systems put in elderly care homes is really a one and done deal and probably would have saved a lot of lives/saved a lot of money.


Yes we are in agreement and indeed what I have said is debatable and dependent on two parties agreeing.
The recommendation of uvc filtration in elderly care homes would save lives and money but the gov probably don't see it that way.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 4, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> To put it into context. How bout an old comedy sketch?


I love that show! The guy who played the minister was also in "The Good Life", one of my favs!


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 4, 2021)

It was Classic British political satire/humour  and has stood the test of time.
It was also topical for the political events of the time
Never saw anything of a similar Nature from American TV (  except the last wh4y's)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 4, 2021)

Another announcement tonight it seems from our great leader..Wonder what more jazz he is going to be throwing out to make things even more confusing than it already is.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 4, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Another announcement tonight it seems from our great leader..Wonder what more jazz he is going to be throwing out to make things even more confusing than it already is.



More lockdown.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 4, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Another announcement tonight it seems from our great leader..Wonder what more jazz he is going to be throwing out to make things even more confusing than it already is.


Well on the bright side, a full lockdown couldn't be simpler if everything is closed less food stores, lets hope he gets it right this time and learns from the failed November lockdown that if you keep 6 million kids in school along with a couple of hundred thousand teachers the chances are there will still be infections   I understand the need for kids to be at school but if we actually managed to do it right and therefore just do it once it would at least help.

Edit:  he may wanna stop 1.5 million students going back to Uni in the next week too!


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 4, 2021)

UK is on track to have everyone vaccinated by end of April or May. I'd say one last lockdown is ok, but by end of March most vulnerable people should have the vaccine... so after that I don't know if I can agree with lockdown anymore.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 4, 2021)

Its comin home! its comin home! its coming! Lockdowns coming home!


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 4, 2021)

COVID vaccines "might not" work as well on South African strain, scientists warn
					

Scientists are optimistic that existing vaccines could be adapted, and they expect trial data soon to help determine whether the new variant really is vaccine-resistant.




					www.cbsnews.com
				




here we go boys, we got a decade of whack a mole ahead of us!


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 4, 2021)

Full Lockdown from Wednesday.
Mr Johnson says people should follow the new rules from now, which  will become law in the early hours of Wednesday morning and parliament will meet remotely later that day.
and...........2 weeks till i get vaccine.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 4, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> Full Lockdown from Wednesday............2 weeks till i get vaccine.



Amazon has a Hazmat suit for £20


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 4, 2021)

Got my own Glue Gun
Plenty of Bubble wrap
lots of aluminium Foil and Dustbin liners
got goggles and local Halfords will have a modifiable air Filter
(wish i had invested in a 3D printer )

will / might make my own


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 4, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> will / might make my own


Respirator?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 4, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Respirator?





dorsetknob said:


> got goggles and local Halfords will have a modifiable air Filter





dorsetknob said:


> Got my own Glue Gun


and a suitable Heavy Duty Cardboard box(  ex Amazon ) to cut glue and modify
Bluetooth headset and mic for comunication  with phone


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 4, 2021)

It's really going to suck if we are looking back a year from now and still in this same situation due mutations or vaccine efficacy not lasting as long as we'd hoped lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 5, 2021)

1 month of "full lockdown" again man he is really only thinking about the economy than anything.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 5, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> 1 month of "full lockdown" again man he is really only thinking about the economy than anything.



1 month seems a bit excessive. I think maybe 16 days would have been better, and the vaccine rollout is happening lightning fast... so 16 days, and possibly all nursing homes/care centers are done within 3 weeks.

I do find it interesting how the right wing of the world is getting crap for lockdowns, when if it were the left wing doing these lockdowns, the right wings would be screaming at top of their lungs to win votes in the future rounds. Funny how the tables do turn sometimes


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 5, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> 1 month seems a bit excessive. I think maybe 16 days would have been better, and the vaccine rollout is happening lightning fast... so 16 days, and possibly all nursing homes/care centers are done within 3 weeks.
> 
> I do find it interesting how the right wing of the world is getting crap for lockdowns, when if it were the left wing doing these lockdowns, the right wings would be screaming at top of their lungs to win votes in the future rounds. Funny how the tables do turn sometimes


1 month just seem pointless to me lol,it didn't work in November why would it be any different from November to this one with exception of vaccine rolling out.
Realistically if people are that fussy about the elderly and education, they should be vaccinating the elderly, NHS/GP workers, teachers and students which "might" cut the number down by decent chunk.
Both wings will get yelled at by everyone, we are all selfish cretins after all, i'm just waiting for something like Godzilla or something event to happen now.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 5, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> 1 month just seem pointless to me lol,it didn't work in November why would it be any different from November to this one with exception of vaccine rolling out.
> Realistically if people are that fussy about the elderly and education, they should be vaccinating the elderly, NHS/GP workers, teachers and students which "might" cut the number down by decent chunk.
> Both wings will get yelled at by everyone, we are all selfish cretins after all, i'm just waiting for something like Godzilla or something event to happen now.



a lockdown makes sense to me right now, the vaccine is here, they just need a little breathing room as they start giving it frontline workers and elderly. as I said though 4 weeks seems a bit excessive, 2 should have done the trick to stop the curve from rising higher/give time to get more old people vaccinated.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 5, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> a lockdown makes sense to me right now, the vaccine is here, they just need a little breathing room as they start giving it frontline workers and elderly. as I said though 4 weeks seems a bit excessive, 2 should have done the trick to stop the curve from rising higher/give time to get more old people vaccinated.


Yet we have same group of elderlies going out to sit and chat at coffee shop as-well.
I honestly think the curve will continue to rise after the lockdown still because it still takes a couple days for the "vaccine" to fully kick in the system, they are only tackling the elderly and frontline workers but like I said some of the big offenders are children now.
They can badger on that kids are "safe" but they could easily be carriers and infect others without realising, the fact they say kids don't need to wear face mask in school as well just makes the risk of spreading higher. Which is why i'm saying they should be targeting the education sector as well.
Going to a big open retail park like central Milton Keyne during December in attempt to try get Christmas gift for friends, seeing some kids walking around with no face mask on and just sneeze without covering their face and coughing now disgust me.
Honestly I hope the world will slowly adopt the mentality like in Asia where people wear face mask if they have a cold/cough if they have to go outdoors into the public when this pandemic is more under "control".


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 5, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Honestly I hope the world will slowly adopt the mentality like in Asia where people wear face mask if they have a cold/cough if they have to go outdoors into the public when this pandemic is more under "control".


 most won't sadly. 

and the elderly they are worried about are in nursing care homes/not allowed to leave those care homes until they get vaccine. 90% of all deaths or something like that is in nursing elderly homes... within a month almost all of them will be vaccinated as they are getting it before even other old people living on their own. stopping the curve in its tracks right now gives them some time to finish this vaccine to the most at risk population.

again i disagree with 1 month length. 2 weeks would have been enough, main thing is to stop the rising curve in conjunction with vaccine rollout.

i don't agree with anymore lockdowns after this though, vaccine should be in everyone by end of may in England


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 5, 2021)

Two weeks isn't enough. You catch it on day -1, go into lockdown with asymptomatic Covid, pass it on to family, one or two members. After 2 weeks, one or more may still be positive. After 4 weeks, that likelihood is near zero.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 5, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Two weeks isn't enough. You catch it on day -1, go into lockdown with asymptomatic Covid, pass it on to family, one or two members. After 2 weeks, one or more may still be positive. After 4 weeks, that likelihood is near zero.


 still slows the curve though, it really would depend on the vaccine numbers, like what the actual target date is for all elderly to have been vaccinated. taking a month for second shot on top of first not even being given yet... i suppose 1 month is needed when i think about it that way


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 5, 2021)

Just wondering how you get on with Face mask's in countrys like Italy  where you cannot enter places like Banks with your face covered
ie no going into banks ect while wearing motercycle crash Helmets.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 5, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> Just wondering how you get on with Face mask's in countrys like Italy  where you cannot enter places like Banks with your face covered
> ie no going into banks ect while wearing motercycle crash Helmets.


Maybe they will change the law.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 5, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> Edit:  he may wanna stop 1.5 million students going back to Uni in the next week too!


International students should be sent home also as they won't be studying, and most likely still working to cover living costs, therefore out and about spreading Covid further.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 5, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> Just wondering how you get on with Face mask's in countrys like Italy  where you cannot enter places like Banks with your face covered
> ie no going into banks ect while wearing motercycle crash Helmets.



A lot of the time in Italy. The banks are '_owned_' by Mafias. So if you were to rob one. Don Corleone and his boys will be coming for you to make you an offer you cant refuse to get the money back.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 5, 2021)

Slowing this curve is not enough, if you manage to halve the infection rate during a shortish lockdown then with this new variant it will double again within 2-3 weeks of coming out of lockdown.  As far as I am aware this new lockdown is in place for at least 6 weeks, Boris said until school half term which means that they would have broken up for half term on Friday 19th Feb. 

We are at the mercy of vaccine supply and personally I am not overly optimistic regarding the hopes that all 70+ year olds, front line workers and all those with significant underlying conditions will get vaccinated by the end of Feb (let alone allowing for 3-4 weeks for immunity response) and that's 13 million+ people, even at a 6 week lockdown some of our most vulnerable will still be so.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 15, 2021)

According to JRM fishes have nationality.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349707738583093248


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 15, 2021)

It's not politics because it's too ridiculous to be real. It's not real, right? That's a Chris Morris character, surely.

- (I know it's real).


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 15, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> It's not politics because it's too ridiculous to be real. It's not real, right? That's a Chris Morris character, surely.
> 
> - (I know it's real).


TBH, JRM has always been cuckoo, there is a very good reason why his pal Boris has not given him a ministerial department, he would break it in his first week.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 15, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> TBH, JRM has always been cuckoo, there is a very good reason why his pal Boris has not given him a ministerial department, he would break it in his first week.


And yet he still earns a wage there, sad.

Guys a cretin and an idiot.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 15, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> TBH, JRM has always been cuckoo, there is a very good reason why his pal Boris has not given him a ministerial department, he would break it in his first week.



Yet people like Chris Grayling are constantly rewarded with a promotion despite their failures


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 15, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yet people like Chris Grayling *was* constantly rewarded with a promotion despite their failures


I corrected that for you, Grayling was so bad he couldn't even get into the Boris cabinet.  Just to stress, my 2 comments are not political, merely an observation of any individuals absolute lack of competence, it's a real cross party thing these days...……….. #I'm out


----------



## phill (Jan 16, 2021)

And there I was thinking 2021 might be a better year than 2020....  It looks like it's not worse, just more fricking coo koo!!


----------



## mullered07 (Jan 21, 2021)

Wow... I never thought that when I started this it would still be going strong 13 years later, mucho respect to all the UK people who have kept it ticking over, I have had about a 7 year internet hiatus due to personal reasons but it's nice to see that things are still ticking over just as when I left


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 21, 2021)

Great to see you back sir, hope things are going better for you now and you have done any upgrades to your current system along the way.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 21, 2021)

mullered07 said:


> Wow... I never thought that when I started this it would still be going strong 13 years later, mucho respect to all the UK people who have kept it ticking over, I have had about a 7 year internet hiatus due to personal reasons but it's nice to see that things are still ticking over just as when I left



thats alright. you  just owe everyone a few pints for keeping the lights on.


----------



## qubit (Jan 21, 2021)

mullered07 said:


> Wow... I never thought that when I started this it would still be going strong 13 years later, mucho respect to all the UK people who have kept it ticking over, I have had about a 7 year internet hiatus due to personal reasons but it's nice to see that things are still ticking over just as when I left


7 years without internet? 

Apologies, my CPU is currently experiencing an overload.

Great to see ya back.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 21, 2021)

Ironic how time has flown by, potentially China is now in position to celebrate CNY again during their pandemic lockdown and now they are "fine" and everywhere else is in a pandemic lockdown.
It is amusing seeing the irony of GMB arguing with members of parliament.


----------



## mullered07 (Jan 24, 2021)

qubit said:


> 7 years without internet?
> 
> Apologies, my CPU is currently experiencing an overload.
> 
> Great to see ya back.


Not 7 years without internet, I still have email and access to news, streaming etc etc, I just chose to withdraw from social media and the active internet as a whole for my own sanity


----------



## qubit (Jan 24, 2021)

mullered07 said:


> Not 7 years without internet, I still have email and access to news, streaming etc etc, I just chose to withdraw from social media and the active internet as a whole for my own sanity


I know what you mean about sanity lol.

For me, it's the explosion of content on the internet and TV that I can't keep up with. It's a veritable tsunami nowadays. Personally, I'd hate to be offline, even for a day.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 24, 2021)

We have snow over here in Northampton.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 24, 2021)

Got snow here too. Since 5 or 6am. some times its heavy, some times its light.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 24, 2021)

here on South coast in full sunshine


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 25, 2021)

Well all the snow is slowly falling off my car from the sun..reduce my time and effort in scraping it off bit later as I got to drive to office tomorrow.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 25, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well all the snow is slowly falling off my car from the sun..reduce my time and effort in scraping it off bit later as I got to drive to office tomorrow.


Bad news is it will be -5 here during the night!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 25, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> Bad news is it will be -5 here during the night!


Its cool i'll be scraping it off while the sun's out still and I do have a fancy windscreen cover which is apparently good for stopping the windscreen from freezing(also reflects sunlight to reduce temps) up too so I will be trying it out.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 25, 2021)

I need me some some of this.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 31, 2021)

Had one scary moment, the GF PC wasn't booting properly and I had to help her troubleshoot via phone..luckily it just needed a CMOS reset which fixed the issue which i've never had to do.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 31, 2021)

Sods law. Captain Tom Moore's got the Coronavirus. I don't get drawn into hype but that's a pisser right there.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 31, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Sods law. Captain Tom Moore's got the Coronavirus. I don't get drawn into hype but that's a pisser right there.



He fought the Hun, He'll fight the Cov


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 31, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Sods law. Captain Tom Moore's got the Coronavirus.


according to news he has not been vaccinated as he is fighting *Pneumonia* atm
He is not in Intensive care but is being intensively monitered.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 31, 2021)

He and his family got a freebie from British Airways and spent Christmas in Barbados, apparently he has not been well since.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 1, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> He and his family got a freebie from British Airways and spent Christmas in Barbados, apparently he has not been well since.


Next thing you will hear is them suing the BA or Barbados if worst case scenario occur if they are the type of people to blame others.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 1, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Next thing you will hear is them suing the BA or Barbados if worst case scenario occur if they are the type of people to blame others.


Well the thing is, I would imagine non essential overseas travel was against the guidelines (law) in any case, whether they travelled there from Yorkshire or Bedfordshire it is said that both counties were in tier 3 in the week before Xmas if that is the case should the worst happen (and hopefully it won't) they may have little blame to throw.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 1, 2021)

How are pubs and stuff getting on in the UK? does UK just give them money since they can't have guests?


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 1, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> How are pubs and stuff getting on in the UK? does UK just give them money since they can't have guests?


There are different schemes, there is a "Furlough" system where those who are not working and are laid off get 80% of their salary paid (up to a max of £2500 monthly), this is intended to save some employers having to release staff, there are also a number of business grants that small and medium sized business can claim, some monthly and some one off interest free loans, not perfect and some get left behind, mainly some self employed who have not been trading for 2 or more years (I think) as there is insufficient income evidence apparently, they would have to claim unemployment benefits which are pretty meagre.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 1, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> There are different schemes, there is a "Furlough" system where those who are not working and are laid off get 80% of their salary paid (up to a max of £2500 monthly), this is intended to save some employers having to release staff, there are also a number of business grants that small and medium sized business can claim, some monthly and some one off interest free loans, not perfect and some get left behind, mainly some self employed who have not been trading for 2 or more years (I think) as there is insufficient income evidence apparently, they would have to claim unemployment benefits which are pretty meagre.



Yeah I have a feeling a lot of those types on the down and out who do oddball jobs for a living are going to be decimated in every country, as there is no support system for them. Your oddball handiman types with no official business, who just get by, etc. Covid has really done a number on people, it's sad. I don't think the worst is over yet. My Dad gets his vaccine first week of March, and my grandpa gets his second vaccine shot in 7 days. I'm happy for that, I just hope the antibodies last at least a year or more. Anything less and I think all countries are in deep trouble. As someone who has had covid, I know I do not want it again, it kicked my ass. lol  I guess I have immunity for 5 months or so now at least... so that is good.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 2, 2021)

I can't complain, British pop has been my shit since the 90s. 

Sooner or later, I will became one of ya..


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 2, 2021)

Any form of entertainment and leisure over here is just decimated now really, it will take awhile before they can fully recover from it.
A lot of clothing stores(debenham has always been going downhill, mainly old people go there) that hasn't kept up with current trend of consumers will either be gone or bought out by other big retailers that have kept up with the trend.
Out of all of them only the big dining/fast food(Mcdonalds, KFC, Burger King etc) will survive while small businesses continue to struggle or fade away and potentially gyms will be fine too.
Cinemas and theatres will struggle but I reckon they will pull through if all entertainment industry start shifting films back to big screens.
The automotive business seem to be managing okay but soon as supply chain drops that is a different story.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 2, 2021)

I personally dont think Cinemas will be coming back in any big way. Not with the constant threat of Cov and all big publishers/studios moving to their releases to their  own online streaming platform. They will probably exist but in very small numbers.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 2, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I personally dont think Cinemas will be coming back in any big way. Not with the constant threat of Cov and all big publishers/studios moving to their releases to their  own online streaming platform. They will probably exist but in very small numbers.


Well i'm hoping they do manage to come up with a plan for people to enjoy it at home and for those that do like watching it on big screen.
Because for me watching certain films on big screen with the sound setup gives a different experience than a 50/60 inch TV with sound system in my opinion, can't fully enjoy it if you live in a terrace/apartment and some semi-detached house because you might get noise complaint. Unless of course you sound insulate your house to absorb all of the sound but nobody wants to do that right lol.
I was going through my FB timeline and on this day I went to london to watch the Nier orchestra.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 2, 2021)

I mean, if you already have a good home theater setup then you could buy a projector setup as your next upgrade. As for noise, there is loud then there is too loud. If youre going to crank your audio up to cinema levels because thats the only way you can enjoy movies then maybe it is you who needs a little re-adjusting. 

You probably know that i run an older yamaha 5.1 HT setup and im pretty satisfied with it. Its not full on cinema but you gotta tailor your expectations a little. The sub still shakes the floor though.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 2, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I mean, if you already have a good home theater setup then you could buy a projector setup as your next upgrade. As for noise, there is loud then there is too loud. If youre going to crank your audio up to cinema levels because thats the only way you can enjoy movies then maybe it is you who needs a little re-adjusting.
> 
> You probably know that i run an older yamaha 5.1 HT setup and im pretty satisfied with it. Its not full on cinema but you gotta tailor your expectations a little. The sub still shakes the floor though.


Maybe I do lol.
What are chance Boris will copy Scotland now?








						Covid: Scottish schools to start phased return this month
					

The country's youngest primary and nursery pupils are likely to return to the classroom from 22 February.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 2, 2021)

With the south African mutation suddenly appearing. I don't think so


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 2, 2021)

Sadly just heard Captain Tom has died


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 2, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> Sadly just heard Captain Tom has died


Terrible news, He was a true Legend and will be missed.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 2, 2021)

Saddened to see Captain Tom leave us this way but on the more positive side. Now he'll be amongst his friends and most importantly, his brothers in arms, Which im sure they'll have many a stories to tell each other and catch up on. 

Meanwhile. I fall within the postcode of this new mutation so no more setting laps around regents park on my bicycle for a while.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 2, 2021)

had my eyes screened today (Diabetic Retinography )
was a bugger to read the eye charts wearing the compulsary mask ( glasses kept steaming up )
got there in the end.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 2, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> had my eyes screened today (Diabetic Retinography )
> was a bugger to read the eye charts wearing the compulsary mask ( glasses kept steaming up )
> got there in the end.



Youre lucky they didnt drop that crap in your eyes that makes everything close to you look like a blur.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 2, 2021)

Yes i had the Drops that dilate your retina ( they sting like hell)

and i had to stretch open my eye lids myself (covid rules) so the nurse could put in the drops


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 2, 2021)

aw man, they got you good with that. I remember one time as a kid i had to had my eyes checked like that. They dropped that stuff in my eyes then didnt bother looking at my eyes at all. Parents were mad because they took me out of school for that appointment and expected to take me back but i couldnt go back after my eyeballs started tripping 

Spent the rest of the day home so it was fun for me at least.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 3, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I personally dont think Cinemas will be coming back in any big way. Not with the constant threat of Cov and all big publishers/studios moving to their releases to their  own online streaming platform. They will probably exist but in very small numbers.




I never was a fan of my local cinema places anyway, grainy quality screens because they are so giant... much rather watch it on a 55" OLED.  /shrug  maybe IMAX is different, haven't been to one of those in a decade.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 3, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I never was a fan of my local cinema places anyway, grainy quality screens because they are so giant... much rather watch it on a 55" OLED.  /shrug  maybe IMAX is different, haven't been to one of those in a decade.



I personally thought they were over priced. some places charged £8-9 a ticket and £10-12 if you wanted their premium ViP seats. Quite a few places ive been to would deliberately have very little legroom to force people into buying VIP seating. I would be sitting upright and my knees would be pushing against the seat in front (and im between 5'10-6'1) Food was always very overpriced too but that all changed when the gov or some watchdog put laws in place that stopped them stopping people who were bringing in their own food.

a lot of the experience can be recreated at home. It just depends if you have the money to set it up. The one main area that you cant compete with If youre going to watch films from the marvel franchise because the sound system they have in the cinema is going to win as they crank it up higher and have more sub woofers for all the boom and zoom sounds.

I rewatched the John Wick franchise and the remastered matrix movie and it still sounds pretty kick ass on my Yamaha.

But i digress. When i was growing up, going to the cinema was always seen as treat rather than a way of life. Back then there were also a lot of video rental stores about too so it was easy to step out and grab a few tapes for the box at home.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 3, 2021)

Price of ticket are around 8-13 quid in cineworld which is generally where I would go. I don't normally get any food or drink unless I have some voucher (plus member was like a tenner a year you get discount buying tickets online and couple vouchers for discounted food+drink) but I generally only get drink as I'm still self conscious on my food intake.
If eating though at the cinema I would bring something on my own from home or from shops.
Pacific Rim at the cinema was a great experience and even Godzilla.
I've not had any issues with leg room but that could just be because I'm always sat at the top corner away from people.

Clap for Captain Tom...why not give that 250k a week or whatever it was Boris slapped on bus to the NHS? No...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 17, 2021)

Like all good businesses they will always try to find some kind of loophole or cost saving strategy.








						Grenfell: Arconic boss says fire safety tests were not his 'priority'
					

The president of Arconic says he only learned about a key fire safety standard after the disaster.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 18, 2021)

im a bit late but happy CNY to my fellow mellow yellows

@kurosagi01 and @Fourstaff (I know theres a few more. but they aint clubhouse members and i cant quite remember who they are)



Spoiler





__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/nextfuckinglevel/comments/lgogfk


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 18, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> im a bit late but happy CNY to my fellow mellow yellows
> 
> @kurosagi01 and @Fourstaff (I know theres a few more. but they aint clubhouse members and i cant quite remember who they are)
> 
> ...


Happy late CNY to you too my asian brother.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 18, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> im a bit late but happy CNY to my fellow mellow yellows
> 
> @kurosagi01 and @Fourstaff (I know theres a few more. but they aint clubhouse members and i cant quite remember who they are)
> 
> ...


Thanks man, Happy Chinese New Year to you and @kurosagi01 too!

I have been to Pavillion Mall, its amazing but too big for my liking.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 19, 2021)

Anyone from Portsmouth?


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 25, 2021)

I know that there's lot of hot chicks in UK, promise me that I can have at least one when I come to visit London?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 25, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> I know that there's lot of hot chicks in UK, promise me that I can have at least one when I come to visit London?



I think you are grossly mistaken


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 25, 2021)

Who the hell flagged mine and @FreedomEclipse 's posts as low quality ones? I can't quote ur post, dammit.

Anyway, that's an exception.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 25, 2021)

If the mod team mark a post as LQ, ask the mod team why via PM. Forum rules are clear about that.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 25, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> If the mod team mark a post as LQ, ask the mod team why via PM. Forum rules are clear about that.


Alright, just weird.

Are there still some fine British girl pop bands like in 90s/2000s?


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 25, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I never was a fan of my local cinema places anyway, grainy quality screens because they are so giant... much rather watch it on a 55" OLED.  /shrug  maybe IMAX is different, haven't been to one of those in a decade.



Some of the audio is nigh impossible to recreate at home though. I suspect the audio is tweaked in the digital/home release so as not to nuke everyone's home speakers lol. 

Good example is the docking scene and waves planet in Interstellar; the bass from the organ you can feel reverberating through your body when you watch it in the theatre - it works fantastically for building tension. None of the digital content I've seen has sounded right on any audio setup I have, regardless of how loud I play it.

Just watched Greyhound last week; good movie for sub and ASW enthusiasts if you excuse some of the liberties taken with U-boat strategy. It really makes me think though what kind of audio-visual experience I'm missing out on, by not watching in a theatre.

That said, I kinda miss Bristol. The cinemas at Cabot Circus I actually find pretty comfortable and I would want to watch something there again, unlike those at home here (yuck). I just hate having to walk uphill all the way back to Clifton afterwards.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 25, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Some of the audio is nigh impossible to recreate at home though. I suspect the audio is tweaked in the digital/home release so as not to nuke everyone's home speakers lol.



Not true. The movies in most auditoriums should be making use of either DTS: HD MA or Dolby TRUEHD but a lot of money goes into the speakers themselves and setup/arrangement as well as soundproofing that gets you that body shaking booms and rumbles. Because they can afford to have bigger and more speakers/subwoofers and crank their volumes up a lot higher then you would at home enough to unknowingly trick your neighbours into thinking theres an earthquake going while youre sitting there watching Age Of Ultron or Thor Ragnarok with your 10" sub moonwalking across the floor.

Subwoofers can be adjusted mind you, so you can still have a good bootyshaker without having to crank it up super high and destroying your bookshelf speakers or floor speakers in the process.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 25, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not true. The movies in most auditoriums should be making use of either DTS: HD MA or Dolby TRUEHD but a lot of money goes into the speakers themselves and setup/arrangement as well as soundproofing that gets you that body shaking booms and rumbles. Because they can afford to have bigger and more speakers/subwoofers and crank their volumes up a lot higher then you would at home enough to unknowingly trick your neighbours into thinking theres an earthquake going


Back in the day cira 88 ish  A Friend's wife worked in a video rental shop 
to cut a long story short
I took my VCR (top of the Range item) my Quad Rotel Amp and 2 sets of Mordent Short 300W Speakers to his house.
Sunday morning we played _Predator 

10 minutes after first fire fight     Armed Police turned up after reports of "Extensive Gunfire Reported"
After an extensive search of house with nothing found 
we explained it was a Video Recording..............they the police were not convinced
So press play and watch those coppers watch the film
come to the firefight and it was fun to see the police duck and flinch as the firefight went on with rounds and explosions bouncing from one speaker to another (simulated Quad fill souround sound ).

Sheepisly they told us to lower the Volume level and they then left.

home cinema works well in a big enough Room with a well set up Audio system _


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 25, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> Back in the day cira 88 ish  A Friend's wife worked in a video rental shop
> to cut a long story short
> I took my VCR (top of the Range item) my Quad Rotel Amp and 2 sets of Mordent Short 300W Speakers to his house.
> Sunday morning we played _Predator
> ...



For some reason this kind of reminds me about a joke i heard a while back about a guy's house being broken into and burgled. Police came to investigate and do the usual stuff like taking down the home owners details and list of the items that were taken.

A week later there was a horrific fire in the local area and half a guys house burnt down, The guy who had been burgled got a call from the police telling him that they had recovered some of the stuff that had been stolen...

It turns out that the thieves who had burgled his house also took an old beaten up toaster that his wife had been bitching at him to replace for ages. The clock/timer on it was busted and it wouldnt eject the bread and thats how he found out who stole his shit.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 25, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Some of the audio is nigh impossible to recreate at home though. I suspect the audio is tweaked in the digital/home release so as not to nuke everyone's home speakers lol.
> 
> Good example is the docking scene and waves planet in Interstellar; the bass from the organ you can feel reverberating through your body when you watch it in the theatre - it works fantastically for building tension. None of the digital content I've seen has sounded right on any audio setup I have, regardless of how loud I play it.



I have a cousin that lives near Wolverhampton, and he has a sound system that rivals movie theaters. He is very rich, his side of the family line never moved to the America's, so they just inherited generational wealth over the centuries. I remember hearing it for the first time and being floored, his wife yelled at him to turn it down I remember, lmao --- but in general sense for most peoples budgets yes i agree with you


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 26, 2021)

I got into a little trouble at my last job before retirement that was based in Birmingham, our offices were on the top floor, I took the lift down one day for a quick vape outside, my mobile rang whilst in the lift, at the time I had a machine gun ringtone, I saw a lot off nervous looking people in the foyer as I came out the lift, apparently some made a complaint to Building services, suffice to say I changed the ringtone to something a little less harmful.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 26, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> I got into a little trouble at my last job before retirement that was based in Birmingham, our offices were on the top floor, I took the lift down one day for a quick vape outside, my mobile rang whilst in the lift, at the time I had a machine gun ringtone, I saw a lot off nervous looking people in the foyer as I came out the lift, apparently some made a complaint to Building services, suffice to say I changed the ringtone to something a little less harmful.



Should have had that Nintendo ringtone from the movie K-9 with Jim Belushi. I think there was this scene near the end of the movie when he was trying to save his girlfriend and he used this little handheld 'game' that made a digital ticking sound  before some evil laugh would come out if you used up all your lives in the game. But the point was, he was bluffing and pretending it was a detonation switch to a bomb and he would blow all of them up if the guy didnt hand over his girl who was being held hostage at gun point.

---

And great, I found a small clip of it. Not that particular scene but of the mario game....


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 28, 2021)

My fellow Brit-nerds.

The market is madness at the moment people wanted silly money for old cards.

Want a card for my son to be able to play Minecraft without frame drops at 1080p

So something around an hd 7850 level or higher.

But only want to spend 30-50… PM me if you have anything laying about.

Love you all xoxo


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 28, 2021)

My dad's old PC has a an Asus 470(?). Well, I think it is - I built it. He's not around anymore so I'd be happy for someone to game on in his memory. I can strip it out if you'd like. You can have it for postage costs.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 28, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> My dad's old PC has a an Asus 470(?). Well, I think it is - I built it. He's not around anymore so I'd be happy for someone to game on in his memory. I can strip it out if you'd like. You can have it for postage costs.



Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 28, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im sorry for your loss.



It was a while ago, 2019. PC's been lying unused since.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 28, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> My dad's old PC has a an Asus 470(?). Well, I think it is - I built it. He's not around anymore so I'd be happy for someone to game on in his memory. I can strip it out if you'd like. You can have it for postage costs.


May he rest he peace.

That would be lovely thank you man.

It's his very first pc, he just plays Xbox at his mum's but my step children all are PC gamers and play Minecraft together, he's been using my laptop but I've set him up his own little rig next to my stepsons.

I5 2500 and 16gb of ram, may have to upgrade the PSU for your 470 but they still seem to be reasonably priced.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 1, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> It was a while ago, 2019. PC's been lying unused since.



Im going to be shameless and ask if there was any other good loot inside that box?   Maybe there might me something my dad could use.

(you were saying you were going to part it out anyway -- IF youre going to part it out that is)


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 1, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im going to be shameless and ask if there was any other good loot inside that box?   Maybe there might me something my dad could use.
> 
> (you were saying you were going to part it out anyway -- IF youre going to part it out that is)


Just a devils canyon 4970, I think. And an old 120 AIO water cooler.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 1, 2021)

My dad could use that but I wouldn't want to take that off your hands. At least not for free


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 1, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Just a devils canyon 4970, I think. And an old 120 AIO water cooler.


great chips I had a 4790 in my last laptop.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 6, 2021)

For the first time since leaving secondary school. I decided to try my hand at baking....

Picture is before it went in the oven -- and im still alive.





Baked:



Unfortunately this also means that i have inadvertently thrown down the gauntlet and are now in direct competition with my sister who has a degree in food nutrition/science and has been baking since early secondary school -- because thats just how Asian parents do.   

::Edit::

More food porn



Sadly not all made the cut


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 13, 2021)

R.I.P Murray Walker -- One of the greatest legends of F1 racing






His contribution to F1 and also the community will be missed.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2021)

I have a friend whose system was RTB'd (yes i built it...) and it turns out his R290 has kicked the bucket. Anyone got anything half decent spare? Even 2060s are being sold for over £400 right now and they arent even good ones.

can anyone hook a brother up?


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 17, 2021)

FreedomEclipse
found locally.........
Nvidia GTX 1050 £100​was advertised 6 hr ago
PM for link if intrested


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 18, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have a friend whose system was RTB'd (yes i built it...) and it turns out his R290 has kicked the bucket. Anyone got anything half decent spare? Even 2060s are being sold for over £400 right now and they arent even good ones.
> 
> can anyone hook a brother up?


Lots of 970s on Facebook market place for reasonable prices


----------



## basco (Mar 18, 2021)

i am a brother from another mother but:
would a gtx 780 3gb be enough freedom?


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi guys, not to be a damp squib (whatever the hell that is) but please keep all B/S/T & Giveaway stuff to the appropriate threads, or go straight to PM. We've had 'comments' in the past that the UK Club seems to ignore the rules on these things. And to be fair, it sort of does (which it shouldn't).

So, if someone pops in here and says they need something, go straight to PM to reply.

This is the actual sub-forum for that: The Buy, Sell, Trade & Giveaway Forum

Thanks.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 24, 2021)

Not sure if any of you guys have seen this channel, but this older British guy gives tours of RV's and Yacht's.  I really like his style and pacing of the videos, just thought I'd share, I been binge watching them lately, since I know I will never be rich enough to buy one lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 2, 2021)

What a odd week of weather, it was warmish during week to the point i thought hayfever has started and now its back to being cold.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 2, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> What a odd week of weather, it was warmish during week to the point i thought hayfever has started and now its back to being cold.



I have been dying of hayfever for the last two days.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 2, 2021)

I used to have Hayfever real bad, to the point where I had to go to the docs every Saturday for an injection after having some extensive tests to identify what I was specifically allergic to, turns out it was one type of grass and tree bark, fortunately I grew out of it by 18, if you guys are are still suffering with it and living in towns/cities where I would have thought it would be much milder then that can't be good.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 2, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have been dying of hayfever for the last two days.



why not take an antihistmaine like zyrtec or claritin?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 2, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> I used to have Hayfever real bad, to the point where I had to go to the docs every Saturday for an injection after having some extensive tests to identify what I was specifically allergic to, turns out it was one type of grass and tree bark, fortunately I grew out of it by 18, if you guys are are still suffering with it and living in towns/cities where I would have thought it would be much milder then that can't be good.





lynx29 said:


> why not take an antihistmaine like zyrtec or claritin?



I get hayfever a lot but only very very occasionally is it really really bad and yesterday it was pretty bad and but the day before not so much. I tend to just man up and deal with it until it gets to a point where i have snot dropping out my nose and i cant stop sneezing.

By the time it was pretty bad, It was already fairly late in the day and i had arrived home from my exercise lap so there was no need to pop any pills. I also got some beconase spray too.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 2, 2021)

It was my eyes that were the main problem, that was the tree bark, if really bad they would swell and completely close up to the point I couldn't see, once they identified the tree bark the stuff they gave me in those injections pretty much made it all go away apart from some very mild symptoms.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 2, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> It was my eyes that were the main problem, that was the tree bark, if really bad they would swell and completely close up to the point I couldn't see, once they identified the tree bark the stuff they gave me in those injections pretty much made it all go away apart from some very mild symptoms.



I've never heard of this allergy before, very weird lol glad it went away, that would have majorly sucked. 

if y'all want a quick vacation within England, this place is now open, 40 quid and you get to go on the ride of your life. looks like a ton of fun, can't wait to do it on my next fly over.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 3, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have been dying of hayfever for the last two days.





Tatty_One said:


> I used to have Hayfever real bad, to the point where I had to go to the docs every Saturday for an injection after having some extensive tests to identify what I was specifically allergic to, turns out it was one type of grass and tree bark, fortunately I grew out of it by 18, if you guys are are still suffering with it and living in towns/cities where I would have thought it would be much milder then that can't be good.





lynx29 said:


> why not take an antihistmaine like zyrtec or claritin?


Surprisingly I didn't suffer from any hayfever last year purely because I was furloughed most of summer and I was at home mainly.
But i'm back at work and currently having to commute to work it will probably start and funny enough I swear asians suffer hayfever the most.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 3, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Surprisingly I didn't suffer from any hayfever last year purely because I was furloughed most of summer and I was at home mainly.
> But i'm back at work and currently having to commute to work it will probably start and funny enough I swear asians suffer hayfever the most.



I'm sorry you suffer from that stuff mate. I have never experienced any kind of allergy really. I'm allergic to an antibiotic or two, but that's about it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 6, 2021)

Sh*t on it, he was my favourite char in Friday night dinner.
RIP sir =/








						Paul Ritter: Friday Night Dinner star dies of brain tumour at 54
					

Ritter, who also appeared in films including Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince, died at home alongside is wife and two sons




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 8, 2021)

Made a delicious little pasta bake. It was all gone in less than 30mins.

Most importantly it was very mum aporoved and that is quite an achievement cuz she tends to hate everything. Even me!






Lean mince pasta bake with about 30 different cheeses........ Putting the fat back in lean.

Fookin avit lads 


(Funny story -- I wasnt at all confident that it would be that great either, I have no idea what im doing in the kitchen. Dad didnt have any confidence either and was getting ready to cook dinner just as i had finished thinking it wouldnt be any good but even he likes it)


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 9, 2021)

So this happened.








						From Greece to Britain's longest serving royal consort, Prince Philip has died, aged 99
					

Prince Philip, the Duke of Edinburgh, who served as consort to his wife Queen Elizabeth II for more than 60 years, has died at the age of 99.




					www.abc.net.au
				



R.I.P.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2021)

Look at all these muppets. Thinking that relaxing of lockdown restrictions means that covid is gone. very little social distancing and hardly any of them with a mask. Meanwhile BBC reported an African variant of the virus making the rounds last night which to me is highly suspicious. What amazing timing!

I give it around a month before we're back in lockdown again.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 13, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Look at all these muppets. Thinking that relaxing of lockdown restrictions means that covid is gone. very little social distancing and hardly any of them with a mask. Meanwhile BBC reported an African variant of the virus making the rounds last night which to me is highly suspicious. What amazing timing!
> 
> I give it around a month before we're back in lockdown again.



yep, it's a shame people don't understand basic logic anymore. I mean the vaccine was literally almost available to everyone in UK and USA (by end of May for vast majority) (by end of June for all)... if people could have just waited until mid-June everything would have sorted itself out I think. eh ---watch another variant come out of this mess.

does anyone know what vaccine Boris Johnson or the Queen received? just curious

in other news:

@TheLostSwede 









						Taiwan: 'Record number' of China jets enter air zone
					

Beijing sends 25 military aircraft into Taiwan as the US warns against an 'increasingly aggressive' China.



					www.bbc.com
				



_The latest Chinese mission involved 18 fighter jets, as well as four bombers, which can carry nuclear weapons, two anti-submarine aircraft and an early warning aircraft, Taiwan said._


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Taiwan: 'Record number' of China jets enter air zone
> 
> 
> Beijing sends 25 military aircraft into Taiwan as the US warns against an 'increasingly aggressive' China.
> ...



China: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its a game they play, also they recently increased their Naval drills around Taiwan. China is either trying to bait Taiwan into throwing the first punch or Taiwan is going to be invaded when China cant wait any longer and loses patience.


----------



## phill (Apr 13, 2021)

So very little in the way of positive or good news then at the moment??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2021)

phill said:


> So very little in the way of positive or good news then at the moment??



Russia is also heading for a bro-down with Ukraine


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 13, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> China:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems time for the Allied nations to show China who's boss and blockade Taiwan.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> It seems time for the Allied nations to show China who's boss and blockade Taiwan.



Apparently there was some sort of joint agreement or pact (i forgot what it was called...) that Trump had with few of the allied Asian nations to co-police the Paracel and spratly islands that would see their respective Navys patrol those islands and keep them as a no-mans-land between the different nations. Everybody around those islands has laid claim to them - Even Vietnam has gotten in on the action. China has actually taken over these islands and built missile defences on them. The Allied Asian nations are still waiting for the US to act and retake the islands with them but i doubt that is going to happen any time soon if at all with the new government currently in office but we need to give him time to settle in before any serious work starts.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2021)

Pasta bake #2 'creamy edition'

Its a pasta bake but made with left over ingredients from my attempt at making lasagne that didnt turn out so well. there is a layer of emmental cheese with a serving of white sauce and it was stringy like pizza when plated up.

Look at it!

fookin avit lads


----------



## Space Lynx (May 5, 2021)

Do you know the rules of visiting England? I'd really like to visit my relatives again there this summer (my job ends May 20th) so I am free all summer... once I reach 100% inoculation from Pfizer vaccine, and can prove it (I'm actually taking video of me getting my second shot and not stopping camera once from walking in to clinic etc, so if I run into any trouble with airport or immigration I can be like yo homies I got video evidence I got the jab) take yo vaccine passports and shove em ~ nothing beats video baby ~


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 12, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Do you know the rules of visiting England? I'd really like to visit my relatives again there this summer (my job ends May 20th) so I am free all summer... once I reach 100% inoculation from Pfizer vaccine, and can prove it (I'm actually taking video of me getting my second shot and not stopping camera once from walking in to clinic etc, so if I run into any trouble with airport or immigration I can be like yo homies I got video evidence I got the jab) take yo vaccine passports and shove em ~ nothing beats video baby ~


If you're in the "green" list or whatever list the UK has declared in theory you should be able to fly to the UK but you will probably have to stay at their designated Hotel and self isolate for 2 weeks still.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 12, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> If you're in the "green" list or whatever list the UK has declared in theory you should be able to fly to the UK but you will probably have to stay at their designated Hotel and self isolate for 2 weeks still.



the government website doesn't say this anymore, it says you have to show a negative PCR test within 72 hours of flying to UK, and immigration then allows you to stay at your place of residence or wherever you are going, you must go straight there and quarantine for ten days and someone will most likely be by knocking on your door within those ten days to make sure you are where you say you are too.

honestly seems like a fair deal to me. the only problem I have now is well, you also have to take two tests while in your 10 day isolation (for me it would be with my relatives) even if they have free tests I am not allowed to use them, not sure on costs but I believe I will have to pay at least 100 quid a pop to have two tests done within that ten day time period. but honestly the government website was not very clear on this part of it.

I'd love to be in England as soon as mid-June... I will have 100% inoculation with pfizer vaccine by then. honestly the other vaccines need to go, they still allow the spread of the virus to easily. mRNA is the only one that has saved the day.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 12, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> ....you must go straight there and quarantine for ten days and someone will *most likely be by knocking on your door within those ten days to make sure you are where you say you are too.*



Yeah, it's meant to be that way but a report in the press a while ago said that there are almost zero check-ups being done. We're sort of New Zealand Zero. It looks and tastes like quarantine but it's got no checks.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 12, 2021)

Petrol crises for the yanks

The average price for petrol was the highest on Tuesday since November 2014, at $2.98 (£2.11) per gallon, the American Automobile Association said.

£2.11 might just buy a UK Litre   Oh sob for the Yanks


----------



## Space Lynx (May 12, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Yeah, it's meant to be that way but a report in the press a while ago said that there are almost zero check-ups being done. We're sort of New Zealand Zero. It looks and tastes like quarantine but it's got no checks.



well I'm not a ****, so I will be there the entire ten days if they do want to knock anyway. /shrug  i plan to be there all summer, as my job is contract based/remote, and mostly don't work in summer. so sitting still and reading for ten days is small price to pay.



dorsetknob said:


> Petrol crises for the yanks
> 
> The average price for petrol was the highest on Tuesday since November 2014, at $2.98 (£2.11) per gallon, the American Automobile Association said.
> 
> £2.11 might just buy a UK Litre   Oh sob for the Yanks



it's only going to get worse too. there are not enough petrol semi truck drivers... and demand is about to explode since the nice weather, etc.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 12, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> well I'm not a ****, so I will be there the entire ten days if they do want to knock anyway. /shrug  i plan to be there all summer, as my job is contract based/remote, and mostly don't work in summer. so sitting still and reading for ten days is small price to pay.



My suggestion would be to start loading up on TV shows because UK TV is absolute trash. We got netflix & HBO services too but a lot of the stuff you get in the USA is probably region locked in the UK so there might be shows that you normally watch that arent available.

At least if you got something on a hard drive you know you know its always available. You dont need to but being locked up for 10 days can be a drag.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 12, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My suggestion would be to start loading up on TV shows because UK TV is absolute trash. We got netflix & HBO services too but a lot of the stuff you get in the USA is probably region locked in the UK so there might be shows that you normally watch that arent available.
> 
> At least if you got something on a hard drive you know you know its always available. You dont need to but being locked up for 10 days can be a drag.



way ahead of you there mate. i got a 400gb microsd card loaded up with youtube premium downloads, netflix, and prime.  (i dont watch tv in america... only these 3)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 13, 2021)

Bring over some of that fancy stuff you call bourbon too while youre at it.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 14, 2021)

Oof - kick in the nuts. At time of posting, OcUK has 40+ 6900XT cards.

Only issue is, they start at £1890.



			https://www.overclockers.co.uk/pc-components/graphics-cards/amd/radeon-rx-6900-xt-series
		


Mother humper.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 14, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Oof - kick in the nuts. At time of posting, OcUK has 40+ 6900XT cards.
> 
> Only issue is, they start at £1890.
> 
> ...


Insane when you can buy a whole PC for the money and more.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 14, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Mother humper.


MoFo? Mother Fraker? Bouncing Jane Austin?


----------



## Space Lynx (May 18, 2021)

UK defends late clampdown on travel from India
					

The Indian variant is now the dominant strain of COVID in certain parts of the UK.




					www.politico.eu
				




lol I called it. hard to believe these guys make 8x the amount of money I do and I am smarter than they are. and in regards to laws that say you can't block citizens, I don't think that's the issue here at all.


----------



## Caring1 (May 19, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> UK defends late clampdown on travel from India
> 
> 
> The Indian variant is now the dominant strain of COVID in certain parts of the UK.
> ...


Bleeding hearts will call it a travel ban and say it's discriminatory and illegal etc, others with half a brain know it's only temporary.


----------



## phill (May 19, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Oof - kick in the nuts. At time of posting, OcUK has 40+ 6900XT cards.
> 
> Only issue is, they start at £1890.
> 
> ...


I just scared myself looking at the Liquid Devil model they had in stock.... Holy hell....... £2300!!!!

I hope everyone is well and ok?  I must miss these damn notifications....


----------



## the54thvoid (May 21, 2021)

phill said:


> I just scared myself looking at the Liquid Devil model they had in stock.... Holy hell....... £2300!!!!
> 
> I hope everyone is well and ok?  I must miss these damn notifications....



£1699 - £2099 now.

Plenty left. Looks like OcUK got a wee bit too greedy at launch and realised nobody's biting. My post was a week ago; I'm surprised and pleased they haven't budged much stock.

The Sapphire Toxic (non-XTU) is the cheapest.


----------



## phill (May 21, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> £1699 - £2099 now.
> 
> Plenty left. Looks like OcUK got a wee bit too greedy at launch and realised nobody's biting. My post was a week ago; I'm surprised and pleased they haven't budged much stock.
> 
> The Sapphire Toxic (non-XTU) is the cheapest.


I find it horrid that even companies believe its fine to try and grab every last penny from Joe Public all to 'stay in line with the prices' and such...  I really don't get it...  Although, having spent £1900 on a 3090, I suppose if a 6900 XTX Maximus Edition is only £2100, I'm getting a massive deal........ (sarcasm incase people might have missed it lol )


----------



## Space Lynx (May 29, 2021)

I figured out the reason why crime exists in the U.K.









						London police seize $7M  after spotting man struggling to carry bags stuffed with cash | CNN
					

London's Metropolitan Police seized £5 million ($7 million) in cash -- the largest amount ever taken by the capital's police force -- after police noticed a man struggling to carry bags stashed full of money.




					www.cnn.com
				




These 3 guys laundered millions of Euro's and British Pounds, and the UK government only gives them 1-3 years in prison. Should be  least 5-6 + 5-8 years of Probation/house arrest and inspections after the first prison sentence.

1-3 years is not punishment. these guys probably have crypto and other cash hidden elsewhere, so will just ride out there sentences for 1-3 years probably less with good behavior, and then back to the races or at least better off than your avg person. sad. really sad. 

Until the UK wises up and requires stricter punishment this stuff will continue to grow rampant, *it will always exist, but the amount that exists is direct correlation to the punishment given.*


----------



## the54thvoid (May 29, 2021)

I believe the US has the death penalty. It doesn't stop people killing. 

This is the problem, those who are willing to commit the crime generally gamble on not being caught. Harsh penalties in 'civil' democracies don't really work. Now, an authoritarian state with harsh penalties is a different matter.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 29, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> I believe the US has the death penalty. It doesn't stop people killing.
> 
> This is the problem, those who are willing to commit the crime generally gamble on not being caught. Harsh penalties in 'civil' democracies don't really work. Now, an authoritarian state with harsh penalties is a different matter.



did you not read my bold and underlined statement...


----------



## Tatty_One (May 29, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> did you not read my bold and underlined statement...


I did but am not convinced, I always remember a work colleague in my last job before retirement who had a masters degree in Criminal Psychology, she was having a debate with another colleague around the death sentence, she said she did her dissertation on the death sentence in some US states, looking at states that had introduced it and other states that had stopped it, it turns out (according to her) that the statistics often show that states that dropped it had reductions in Murder and some that introduced it had increased rates, I think she was looking at the 60's through to the 80's, she certainly appeared to know what she was talking about.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 29, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> I did but am not convinced, I always remember a work colleague in my last job before retirement who had a masters degree in Criminal Psychology, she was having a debate with another colleague around the death sentence, she said she did her dissertation on the death sentence in some US states, looking at states that had introduced it and other states that had stopped it, it turns out (according to her) that the statistics often show that states that dropped it had reductions in Murder and some that introduced it had increased rates, I think she was looking at the 60's through to the 80's, she certainly appeared to know what she was talking about.



Not sure why you all are fixated on the death penalty. Lot of criminals don't care about death. They do care about being locked away for a long time though... so eh. Two different arguments imo.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 29, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Not sure why you all are fixated on the death penalty. Lot of criminals don't care about death. They do care about being locked away for a long time though... so eh. Two different arguments imo.



I disagree. Crime pays. Unfortunately. The penalties are worth it to those with the immoral inclination to commit the act.

To say the death penalty is less of a disincentive than life is without merit. It's why lawyers try to plea down from death sentences to life.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 29, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> I disagree. Crime pays. Unfortunately. The penalties are worth it to those with the immoral inclination to commit the act.
> 
> To say the death penalty is less of a disincentive than life is without merit. It's why lawyers try to plea down from death sentences to life.



Agree to disagree. If UK made it 10 yr sentence for that money laundering, it would happen way less. Wouldn't extinguish it, but it would happen way less. We are not talking about death penalty levels of crime... not sure why everyone if focusing on this... ugh its w.e


----------



## Tatty_One (May 29, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Agree to disagree. If UK made it 10 yr sentence for that money laundering, it would happen way less. Wouldn't extinguish it, but it would happen way less. We are not talking about death penalty levels of crime... not sure why everyone if focusing on this... ugh its w.e


Probably because taking a life in terms of a sentence is the harshest punishment, you are seeming to suggest that a 10 year sentence for money laundering would reap a greater result than a death sentence for murder even though in many cases the death sentence fails to reduce the most serious of crimes but you appear to think a 10 year prison sentence would have the opposite effect even though a 10 year sentence could easy result in just 5 years of incarceration, it just makes little sense to me.


----------



## Caring1 (May 30, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> I disagree. Crime pays. Unfortunately. The penalties are worth it to those with the immoral inclination to commit the act.


Totally agree, and in most cases the person caught, especially in cartel related crimes like money laundering (or drug mules) know it's safer to shut up and take it on the chin, than die a painful death by naming the real criminals.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 30, 2021)

For the record, I just checked the sentencing guide (Sentencing is based on a number of factors as shown in the link) for Money laundering in the UK, it's 14 years max ......................

Money laundering – Sentencing (sentencingcouncil.org.uk)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 2, 2021)

Well anyone been semi-enjoying the weather so far? Got the fan on at the moment which makes it manageable at the moment. I sure hope it doesn't go beyond 25C+ in coming weeks or throughout summer as that would just be unmanageable.
Anyway I went up to Scan last week, very nice layout and turns out they have 2 warehouse. 1st warehouse is part of their store and the second contain other stocks.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 2, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well anyone been semi-enjoying the weather so far? Got the fan on at the moment which makes it manageable at the moment. I sure hope it doesn't go beyond 25C+ in coming weeks or throughout summer as that would just be unmanageable.
> Anyway I went up to Scan last week, very nice layout and turns out they have 2 warehouse. 1st warehouse is part of their store and the second contain other stocks.



Go back at night time. Blag some swag for the TPU community. I'll be your alibi. We were watching the Golden Girls.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well anyone been semi-enjoying the weather so far? Got the fan on at the moment which makes it manageable at the moment. I sure hope it doesn't go beyond 25C+ in coming weeks or throughout summer as that would just be unmanageable.
> Anyway I went up to Scan last week, very nice layout and turns out they have 2 warehouse. 1st warehouse is part of their store and the second contain other stocks.



if you find any rogue 3060s, 3070s, 3080s or 3090s. Pick them up for me. Mine seem to have gone missing.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 2, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Go back at night time. Blag some swag for the TPU community. I'll be your alibi. We were watching the Golden Girls.





FreedomEclipse said:


> if you find any rogue 3060s, 3070s, 3080s or 3090s. Pick them up for me. Mine seem to have gone missing.


Ironically they had boxes of RTX 3000 series on display but no actual 3000 series or Radeon 6000 series GPUs lol, some people were trying to buy some combo pack but they had no parts for it lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2021)

I think my guy needs to lay off the alcohol a little or find a different job.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 7, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> For the record, I just checked the sentencing guide (Sentencing is based on a number of factors as shown in the link) for Money laundering in the UK, it's 14 years max ......................
> 
> Money laundering – Sentencing (sentencingcouncil.org.uk)




I hope they give those guys at least 8-10.



FreedomEclipse said:


> I think my guy needs to lay off the alcohol a little or find a different job.
> 
> View attachment 203076



I'm looking at buying a brand new 2022 mitsubushi mirage whenever it comes out late this year or early next year.  hoping to spend about 15k on it, finance it of course. it all depends though, my job should be full time by then... but we'll see... if its not... im sticking with the nomad life LOL


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I hope they give those guys at least 8-10.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at buying a brand new 2022 mitsubushi mirage whenever it comes out late this year or early next year.  hoping to spend about 15k on it, finance it of course. it all depends though, my job should be full time by then... but we'll see... if its not... im sticking with the nomad life LOL



I guess you missed the joke.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 7, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I guess you missed the joke.




im not a car guy really, whats the joke? im guessing its an overpriced listing? its mercedes picture but volkswagon listing, so im guessing just an accident posting?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 8, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> its mercedes picture but volkswagon listing


Yup, you nailed it! I think it's very funny!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 8, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think my guy needs to lay off the alcohol a little or find a different job.
> 
> View attachment 203076


Both boring cars anyway, slap them together and nobody would notice what it is.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Both boring cars anyway, slap them together and nobody would notice what it is.



I heard you could get the engine flashed or chipped for an extra 30-50hp though (the merc that is) without having to change anything under the hood.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 8, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I heard you could get the engine flashed or chipped for an extra 30-50hp though (the merc that is) without having to change anything under the hood.


Yep, those B series Turbo Mercs fly.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 8, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I heard you could get the engine flashed or chipped for an extra 30-50hp though (the merc that is) without having to change anything under the hood.


Still boring car and so is the A45 AMG sounds awful too.
Had a CLA45 AMG drive past me which I believe use the same engine..sounded awful with the "pops and bang".


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2021)

I expect the NHS will start getting lots of calls from chronic hayfever suffering migraine sufferers now.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 15, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> View attachment 203887


I see the Politically Correct mob managed to change the name from Indian variant to Delta variant, some Indian Karen must have whinged.


----------



## claes (Jun 15, 2021)

Ignorance never fails to impress lol


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 15, 2021)

claes said:


> Ignorance never fails to impress lol


Neither does psuedo intellectual humour meant to demean.


----------



## claes (Jun 15, 2021)

I guess if you believe that pseudo-intellectuals in a lab somewhere we’re calling it the India-virus then sure I guess you are being demeaned

It was always the delta variant, just like it was never “the China virus” until politics got into it :shrug:

But yeah sure you’re probably correct that science was calling it the Indian variant until someone’s tiktok went viral and they felt they had to bow to PC cancel culture or whatever other boogeyman Karen’s are on about


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 15, 2021)

claes said:


> I guess if you believe that pseudo-intellectuals in a lab somewhere we’re calling it the India-virus then sure I guess you are being demeaned
> 
> It was always the delta variant, just like it was never “the China virus” until politics got into it :shrug:
> 
> But yeah sure you’re probably correct that science was calling it the Indian variant until someone’s tiktok went viral and they felt they had to bow to PC cancel culture or whatever other boogeyman Karen’s are on about



I mainly only read Reuters and BBC UK and saw it referred both times as Indian variant before.  now it is mostly called the Delta variant from what I can see. I honestly don't care either way, people shouldn't let words hurt them so much imo. the ancient philosophers said as much 2300+ years ago. only when you have mastery of yourself can you conquer. 









						Covid Indian variant: Where is it, how does it spread and is it more infectious?
					

The Indian variant is spreading in some parts of the country - how serious is it?



					www.bbc.com


----------



## claes (Jun 15, 2021)

It isn’t a chicken and egg scenario — scientists discovered the variant, gave it a complex name that no one could remember, so the media called it the “India variant.”


> As of May 2021, three sublineages have been found. Despite its name, B.1.617.3 was the first sublineage of this variant to be detected, in October 2020 in India. The B.1.617.3 sublineage has remained relatively uncommon compared to the two other sublineages, B.1.617.1 (*Kappa variant*[7]) and B.1.617.2 (Delta variant), both of which were first detected in December 2020.[8] There were few known cases of B.1.617 (of all sublineages) until early February 2021 when there was a significant increase.[1]
> 
> On 7 May 2021, Public Health England changed their classification of B.1.617.2 from a variant under investigation (VUI) to a variant of concern (VOC) based on an assessment of transmissibility being at least equivalent to B.1.1.7.[9] Subsequently on 11 May 2021, the World Health Organization (WHO) also classified this sublineage VOC, and said that it showed evidence of higher transmissibility and reduced neutralisation. The variant is thought to be partly responsible for India's second wave of the pandemic beginning in February 2021.[10][11][12]
> ...
> Due to the variant having first been discovered in the country, and following the precedent of calling B.1.1.7 the "UK variant", many media outlets have referred to B.1.617 as the "*Indian variant*",[20][21][22]contrary to recommendations and internal policies used by the World Health Organization (WHO) that "discourage" the use of names that "stigmatize countries", particularly the ones conducting important work in genome sequencing.[23][24][25][26]In Scotland, First Minister Nicola Sturgeon stated that its government would refer to it as "*April-02*".[27]











						SARS-CoV-2 Delta variant - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




I don’t even understand how this is an argument — do you guys think the guardian discovered the variant before scientists did? Then scientists came in and were like no no that’s not PC? Are scientists even certain that it came from India (hint: they’re not that’s just where it was first identified)?


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 15, 2021)

claes said:


> It isn’t a chicken and egg scenario — scientists discovered the variant, gave it a complex name that no one could remember, so the media called it the “India variant.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know what the argument is to begin with, I just came in to the thread and stated it doesn't matter what you call it imo.  /shrug

let's call it the kicking our ass variant. that's what it should be called. lol


----------



## claes (Jun 15, 2021)

Agreed, I could care less, but saying that calling it the delta variant was a result of PC police is just moronic. If anything, if the virus has a nationality, wouldn’t it be _more_ PC to call it the Indian variant (or British-Indian, or English colonizers discovery of Chinese-Indian CV variant or whatever)?  Let’s be real — @Caring1 only wants to call it the Indian variant because he thinks he’s triggering the libs, not because it’s scientifically accurate or whatever.

Side note, philosophy has in no way solved the problem of identity — it’s been the principal point of debate for continental philosophy for the last 50 years, and Toltec shamanism “mastery of self” is way less than 2300 years old  If you meant self-knowledge then even that’s been a problem since Aristotle, Descartes, Kant, never mind more recent contributions from psychoanalysis and Foucault et al (I love philosophy if you haven’t noticed lol)


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 15, 2021)

Just checking this is the UK Clubhouse and not the 'Argue about Covid names' thread.

Covid has two threads. Go discuss over there please, preferably the lounge variant.


----------



## claes (Jun 15, 2021)

Honestly I find this thread much less hostile than those threads... I’m only here because y’all are much more reasonable than our friends on my side of the pond. Keep it classy TPU-UK


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 15, 2021)

claes said:


> Honestly I find this thread much less hostile than those threads... I’m only here because y’all are much more reasonable than our friends on my side of the pond. Keep it classy TPU-UK


This thread got cleaned up from any major discussion on covid19, now we just like complaining/joking about it without starting a major discussion because..its a British thing to do.
Anyway I had my covid19 jab yesterday and I have to say, I've not had a jab since primary school and did not feel it at all.
Rather be in the Vac centre I was at because it had AC though lol.
Upper right arm(jabbed in right arm) feeling rather dead though at the moment, mainly battling hayfever more than the side effects.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 23, 2021)

Fans of Harrison Ford and the Indiana Jones franchise have been telling this guy hes gonna hurt himself the moment they heard he was filming the next Indiana Jones movie. But he just doesnt listen. 






Its too late for the franchise to _"leave on a high note"_ as its already been tainted by the 2008 movie that should never have existed but its not to late to leave with your life and grow old with grace.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 23, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its too late for the franchise to _"leave on a high note"_ as its already been tainted by the 2008 movie that should never have existed but its not to late to leave with your life and grow old with grace.


Rubbish! Crystal Skulls was a wonderful adventure and certainly a worthy entry to the series. I loved it! Looking forward to the new one!


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 24, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Rubbish! Crystal Skulls was a wonderful adventure and certainly a worthy entry to the series. I loved it! Looking forward to the new one!



I often find people are too picky with movies, the older I get I really find myself enjoying most things, even if they are like b level movies and some bad acting. I just don't give a crap the older I get, and I learn to appreciate the good moments more.  /shrug


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 24, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> even if they are like b level movies and some bad acting.


Crystal Skulls doesn't fall into that group any more than Raiders of the Lost Ark or Temple of Doom did. But I know what you mean.


----------



## khemist (Jun 24, 2021)

Anyone else into bikes?, sold my Tiger 800 XRT last week and picked this up, it's a bit mental.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 24, 2021)

khemist said:


> View attachment 205306
> 
> Anyone else into bikes?, sold my Tiger 800 XRT last week and picked this up, it's a bit mental.



I have been wanting to get something that like this, but getting your license for motorcycle is a pain where I live. you have to take a class and its like 1 hr drive to get to to the class and its like a week long...  also quite pricey to get your initial license.  renewing it is cheap enough... but eh. every time i try the class was always booked full so i eventually just gave up. might look into it again someday if i find a good deal on something.


----------



## khemist (Jun 24, 2021)

I had to travel around an hour for each lesson i had and i done it during the winter time, cost a fair bit also, but it's the best thing decision i've ever made.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 24, 2021)

khemist said:


> I had to travel around an hour for each lesson i had and i done it during the winter time, cost a fair bit also, but it's the best thing decision i've ever made.



what gas mileage do you? or does it use diesel? whats the mpg or kpg I don't know what they use there.  can you convert it for me and just tell me what your mpg is on highway/city with that?  thats main reason i want one, fun but also... can go very far on very little money.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 25, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> what gas mileage do you? or does it use diesel? whats the mpg or kpg I don't know what they use there.  can you convert it for me and just tell me what your mpg is on highway/city with that?  thats main reason i want one, fun but also... can go very far on very little money.



A KTM 690 like this wouldnt be diesel. Not that many motocycles will. Military motorcycles might do -- the old ones did but otherwise maybe really old cruisers that look like Harley Davidsons might do but really rare and people dont even bother with engine swaps because its just not worth the effort as diesel doesnt have the performance.

KTM quotes about '60.8 mpg (3.87 l/100 km)' so ymmv depending if youre a hoonigan.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 25, 2021)

khemist said:


> View attachment 205305
> View attachment 205312
> 
> 
> Anyone else into bikes?, sold my Tiger 800 XRT last week and picked this up, it's a bit mental.


Nice! Someone is having fun!


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 25, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> A KTM 690 like this wouldnt be diesel. Not that many motocycles will. Military motorcycles might do -- the old ones did but otherwise maybe really old cruisers that look like Harley Davidsons might do but really rare and people dont even bother with engine swaps because its just not worth the effort as diesel doesnt have the performance.
> 
> KTM quotes about '60.8 mpg (3.87 l/100 km)' so ymmv depending if youre a hoonigan.


 I don't know what hoonigan means, but 60 mpg is great. can you recommend a cheap motorcycle that gets around 80+ mpg? i want to go on long adventures without it breaking the bank on tank fill-ups
.

UK is fine, I'm based in USA, but I might come to UK someday still. waiting on Boris July 19th.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 25, 2021)

khemist said:


> View attachment 205305
> View attachment 205312
> 
> 
> Anyone else into bikes?, sold my Tiger 800 XRT last week and picked this up, it's a bit mental.


Nice, looks like a Trials bike with road tyres.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 25, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Nice, looks like a Trials bike with road tyres.


That's what I was thinking. Still looks sharp though!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 25, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I don't know what hoonigan means, but 60 mpg is great. can you recommend a cheap motorcycle that gets around 80+ mpg? i want to go on long adventures without it breaking the bank on tank fill-ups
> .
> 
> UK is fine, I'm based in USA, but I might come to UK someday still. waiting on Boris July 19th.


I would have thought hoonigan is a term that came from the states, pretty much a phrase used to describe a bit of a nutjob on the road.
They say 60mpg but I reckon they will probably get like 50mpg.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 25, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> I would have thought hoonigan is a term that came from the states, pretty much a phrase used to describe a bit of a nutjob on the road.
> They say 60mpg but I reckon they will probably get like 50mpg.




well the Honda Rebel says 80 mpg.  So I am looking at that one for myself.  Not the most fun ride I am sure, but 250cc is really all I need for a country drive...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 25, 2021)

So last year we had Domminic Cummings driving across the UK at start of lockdown with "symptoms" last year and now we have Matt Hancock having an affair and sharing spits with another lady/secretary.
Damn got to love how much they are representing the UK to the world.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 25, 2021)

What's wrong with traveling our fair country and appreciating our foreign named wimin?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 25, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> What's wrong with traveling our fair country and appreciating our foreign named wimin?


Nothing wrong at all, just the timings and the double standards. 
Apart from that...anyone else been watching the Euros 2020?


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 25, 2021)

Sarcasm tags required....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> well the Honda Rebel says 80 mpg.  So I am looking at that one for myself.  Not the most fun ride I am sure, but 250cc is really all I need for a country drive...



I think you'll find that once you start riding, that it will be night time before finding out how far away from home you are and turn around to make the long journey back. It looks like a good long range cruiser with a little mid range grunt


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 2, 2021)

What the hell is wrong with humanity these days??


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 2, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> What the hell is wrong with humanity these days??


Answer: The world is quickly filling up with whiny, entitled, special-snowflakes. The sooner those types of people are given a fat can of STFU and boot up their bum, the better off we'll be...


----------



## claes (Jul 2, 2021)

STFU or I’ll stick a boot up you bum 

Your explanation doesn’t explain anything at all... Many cultures have integrated soy into their diets for thousands of years. Sure, there’s a lot of appropriation of those cuisines (especially in the UK, and certainly America), but those same cultures were meat eaters themselves. It’s not about PC “snowflakes” or whatever culture war manufactured consent has fabricated, it’s about bad reporting and political arrogance.

A lot of the problems associated with appropriation could precisely be solved with patient explanation and sympathetic negotiation rather than the typical (colonialist, reactionary) response of a foot-in-the-ass/call-outs, but the mirror is the last place I’d look for those sort of conversations


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 2, 2021)

Reddit sourced story. Yarr, I'll consider it a fraud. Don't know a single vegan that would think that way. Sounds like a stooge, or set-up.

OTOH, if true, it's an isolated idiot. Much like the morons that revel in taunting vegans. You know, people that get offended at other people's choices. Snowflakes falling from everywhere.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 2, 2021)

And here I thought Tofu is more a asian thing than a "vegan" food, when I think of Tofu i'm thinking of japanese tofu or mapo tofu dish(very delicious) in chinese cuisine.
The Sun and the Mirror are bloody trash anyway.

As for sarcasm from void I apologise i couldn't recognise it was sarcasm, my brain was a bit in scramble when I read it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 2, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> What the hell is wrong with humanity these days??
> 
> View attachment 206188



Typical vegan


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 2, 2021)

Can Vegan's pick their snozzer and eat it ??  ...............just asking. "Oh and French kissing is that allowed"


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 2, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I don't know what hoonigan means, but 60 mpg is great. can you recommend a cheap motorcycle that gets around 80+ mpg? i want to go on long adventures without it breaking the bank on tank fill-ups
> .
> 
> UK is fine, I'm based in USA, but I might come to UK someday still. waiting on Boris July 19th.



BMW f650/ f700 GS ( twin cylinder models) can get crazy mpg if you ride sensibly ( i.e don't go over 5k rpm)

My f650 would get 70mpg if I rode it sensibly but I had a high flow air filter and decat exhaust/ high flow muffler which affected MPG negatively.

I tend to hold onto my gears and accelerate quickly where ever I am so my actual mpg was much lower ha.

Honda NC model bikes also have crazy mpg, down side is they have the shortest gearing on a mainstream bike I've ridden with the red line being at 7k which means you have to change gears very frequently which can be a pain.

Currently riding A Kawasaki kle 500 which again I've decated, high flow air filter and added the air snorkel from the 1996 model ( 3.3 times the air flow )

It gets about 40 mpg riding aggressively.

It could do 70 if I was more mild mannered.

The gpz 500 ( ex 500 in USA) uses the same engine but has superior aerodynamics as it's a light weight sports tourer, that gets 60mpg even riding like an arse hole, I got close to 100 mpg if riding sensibly.

My kle, I painted it myself, can you tell? Ha


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 3, 2021)

claes said:


> STFU or I’ll stick a boot up you bum
> 
> Your explanation doesn’t explain anything at all... Many cultures have integrated soy into their diets for thousands of years. Sure, there’s a lot of appropriation of those cuisines (especially in the UK, and certainly America), but those same cultures were meat eaters themselves. It’s not about PC “snowflakes” or whatever culture war manufactured consent has fabricated, it’s about bad reporting and political arrogance.
> 
> A lot of the problems associated with appropriation could precisely be solved with patient explanation and sympathetic negotiation rather than the typical (colonialist, reactionary) response of a foot-in-the-ass/call-outs, but the mirror is the last place I’d look for those sort of conversations


Cultural appropriation is an imaginary concept made up by whiny Karens of the world that apparently prefer segregation of races rather than integration.
ps anyone that wears moccasins, please hand them back to the nearest native American.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 3, 2021)

Anyone heard any news yet about americans traveling to UK? still the same deal? quarantine for 10 days and 2 tests paid for by me... I really think if you can prove you had your pfizer or moderna jab they should just let people travel freely. i guess too many people would try to trick the system though is the idea against that im guessing?


----------



## basco (Jul 3, 2021)

Love the blackwidow exhaust !  hope your neighbours too !
and nice camouflage-good job Mr.panther


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 3, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Anyone heard any news yet about americans traveling to UK? still the same deal? quarantine for 10 days and 2 tests paid for by me... I really think if you can prove you had your pfizer or moderna jab *they should just let people travel freely*. i guess too many people would try to trick the system though is the idea against that im guessing?


A vaccinated individual can still transmit the virus?  Of course countries are going to continue being cautious until they have their population protected, not saying I completely agree with it but I can see why.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 3, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I have been wanting to get something that like this, but getting your license for motorcycle is a pain where I live. you have to take a class and its like 1 hr drive to get to to the class and its like a week long...  also quite pricey to get your initial license.  renewing it is cheap enough... but eh. every time i try the class was always booked full so i eventually just gave up. might look into it again someday if i find a good deal on something.


I'm British and living in Buenos Aires where I took up motorcycle riding about ten years ago. I managed to blag my way through getting an initial license up to 300cc where no kind of test was required at all.
When it came to renewal and an upgrade to any size bike, I had to do a written test (in Spanish) which was a simple multiple choice on road signs. That was later followed by by riding through six cones without touching the floor and a nice cappuccino afterwards. 
It's probably the simplest test I've ever done and goes to show that living in a third world country definitely has some advantages.
I would never get away with some of the riding I do (motorcycle courier) back in Blighty, but hitting the open road is most definitely one of life's greatest pleasures.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 3, 2021)

basco said:


> Love the blackwidow exhaust !  hope your neighbours too !
> and nice camouflage-good job Mr.panther


Fortunately there's people with louder bikes nearby, including my partner so mines whisper quiet in comparison. Heh.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 3, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> A vaccinated individual can still transmit the virus?  Of course countries are going to continue being cautious until they have their population protected, not saying I completely agree with it but I can see why.



I guess the main difference from where I live to UK is that everyone has had access to vaccines for awhile now, both shots.  No one here has worn masks since March and everything has been fully open, and nothing bad has happened. So I feel like the vaccine has saved the day. I guess UK is still lagging on second shots though is main reason is my guess...


----------



## basco (Jul 3, 2021)

my guess is there is no proof that lockdowns or vaccines help.  but herd immunity or just being a little defensive of what you do or where ya go helps as much.
no offense plz


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 3, 2021)

basco said:


> my guess is there is no proof that lockdowns or vaccines help.  but herd immunity or just being a little defensive of what you do or where ya go helps as much.
> no offense plz


There's plenty of proof vaccines help, there were trial's and evaluation before they were cleared for use.
Science require proof, they didn't get a free pass.

As for lockdowns, obviously they're getting boring but I agree with the generalized theory they helped while I wouldn't suggest it's proven.


----------



## claes (Jul 3, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Cultural appropriation is an imaginary concept made up by whiny Karens of the world that apparently prefer segregation of races rather than integration.
> ps anyone that wears moccasins, please hand them back to the nearest native American.


Don’t want to get off-topic but I wouldn’t call moccasins cultural appropriation at all, and neither would most anthropologists, but if you’re wearing a headdress and doing a rain-dance without acknowledging the cultural history, then it gets a little hairy, much like if I were to dress in nazi garb and heil Hitler (the nazi cross itself being an appropriation of other cultural symbols that had nothing to do with the reich, and nazism itself being something Germanic peoples frown upon). It’s all about context and respect.

In the context of food and music it’s more of an exchange than appropriation these days; sure, Sun records probably should’ve offered better licensing deals for the songs they bought for Elvis, but he himself respected the culture and helped bring black music to the mainstream.

IMO, the real problem is the theft of historic artifacts from colonized and/or oppressed peoples. If they want it then just give it back already.

I’ll let someone else respond to @basco lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 3, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I guess the main difference from where I live to UK is that everyone has had access to vaccines for awhile now, both shots.  No one here has worn masks since March and everything has been fully open, and nothing bad has happened. So I feel like the vaccine has saved the day. I guess UK is still lagging on second shots though is main reason is my guess...


I think we are ahead of you in vaccination terms per capita, pretty much two thirds (64%) of our adult population have been double jabbed.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 3, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> I think we are ahead of you in vaccination terms per capita, pretty much two thirds (64%) of our adult population have been double jabbed.



the county I live in is over 75% fully vaccinated. but overall USA yes UK is way ahead. once both jabs have been available to x amount of people for x amount of weeks though, I think we need to start accepting we can't hide forever and its time to live life again, if they don't want to get vaccinated thats their choice and they will end up in hospital not us. we might get sniffles for a bit, but yeah from everything I can see, its time to start living again. everyone else is doing so already whether we like it or not (and as I have said in past, I still wear mask in grocery stores, and will do so on flights, buses, etc) even though I am like the only one wearing a mask now in my town for like 2 months now... people look at me funny but eh. I don't care.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 3, 2021)

Go Max! Win again tomorrow!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 4, 2021)

They way I see it with vaccines they are there to help "reduce" the risk but of course nothing is 100% guaranteed which is what people need to understand with anything.
The same with people denying wearing a mask saying they are pointless.
Anyway..on side note before it gets very Covid discussion and get told off...

Is it finally coming home? (I'm talking about Euro 2020)


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 4, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> They way I see it with vaccines they are there to help "reduce" the risk but of course nothing is 100% guaranteed which is what people need to understand with anything.
> The same with people denying wearing a mask saying they are pointless.
> Anyway..on side note before it gets very Covid discussion and get told off...
> 
> Is it finally coming home? (I'm talking about Euro 2020)


I think it is.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 4, 2021)

I'm going to go for it I think within a few weeks if I can get my license/school testing set up.  78 mpg avg, 2021 Honda Rebel 300 ABS.   after customization options I want it comes to about $5500 shipped to my door. I love that Peal Blue color.  I'm not doing a second seat on it. 

the non-ABS version is like $400 cheaper... does ABS really matter? I am guessing I should get it to be safe though? but why would they make a version without ABS if it isn't safe?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 4, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I'm going to go for it I think within a few weeks if I can get my license/school testing set up.  78 mpg avg, 2021 Honda Rebel 300 ABS.   after customization options I want it comes to about $5500 shipped to my door. I love that Peal Blue color.  I'm not doing a second seat on it.
> 
> the non-ABS version is like $400 cheaper... does ABS really matter? I am guessing I should get it to be safe though? but why would they make a version without ABS if it isn't safe?



Couple of things, buying new rarely makes sense, get an older one for half the price or even less that's well looked after, the likelihood is you won't be keeping a 300 for very long so getting new isn't a great investment.

Secondly get the 500 version and get it restricted, that way when you pass your full license you already have a big bike ready to go just from derestricting the bike 

As for ABS, it's very helpful, if you have a shit your pants moment and squeeze brakes too hard or to fast it will save your arse.

Also means you can brake more aggressively in the wet without again ending up on your arse.

ABS is a great addition, I always leave it on when it's an option, only turning it off when off roading so I can slide the back end and then spin up the back wheel for fun cornering. ABS is going to be a legal requirement on new bikes eventually so it's obviously seen as very safe.

Also have you sat on a Rebel or test ride?

They are very small bikes if you're tall I don't recommend it, I had to ride my managers one and it felt awkward ( I'm 6 foot) and you can't lean them far without it grinding the pegs or the exhaust.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 4, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Is it finally coming home? (I'm talking about Euro 2020)


Hopefully yes, although at a guess my prediction for the final is England v Italy and Italy on current form will be a significantly bigger challenge than Germany was, I almost hope that Spain will beat them in the semi's as they have been a bit inconsistent so far, unlike Italy.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 5, 2021)

I want see England v Italy tbh, Spain got lucky in the quarter final and they are boring to watch. 
England is almost just as bad in terms of entertainment value, England vs Spain will be a snooze fest a good chunk, at least with Italy they will be playing with a lot more urgency.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 6, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


>



this was the best way I have ever woken up. lmao

'though she hasn't had her vaccination, she got a little prick from me'

LMAO  wtf rofl


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 6, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


>


That was excellent!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 6, 2021)

Italy in the finals...lets see if England can pull it off against Denmark tomorrow night.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 7, 2021)

Any car insurance experts in the house?

Basically I got a family member who wants to buy a new car in insurance group 23E. 

He's had decades of no claims but the insurance company he's with wont give him a quote on the car he's thinking of buying because he doesnt own it.... Now is this standard operating procedure or are they really just trying to tell him to f**k off?? It seems they keep giving him the run around when hes asking them on the phone.

They dont seem interested in retaining him as a customer but if they are then its a really strange way to show it. Especially when they know the current car they own doesnt meet the new ULEZ rules/regulations so he's going to buy a new car anyway.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 7, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Now is this standard operating procedure or are they really just trying to tell him to f**k off??


My guess is they're trying to bend them over. Stateside that kinda thing is flatly illegal. Vehicle insurance providers are required by strict law to give you a quote so you know what you will be paying up front. Telling someone that they have own a vehicle before knowing what the insurance costs will be is perfectly bonkers. Seems almost like a scam. I'd have them call back and talk to someone different or simply shop around for quotes..



FreedomEclipse said:


> Especially when they know the current car they own doesnt meet the new ULEZ rules/regulations so he's going to buy a new car anyway.


So the car they own isn't grandfathered in? That's a load of rubbish... What are they supposed to do with the car, take it to the knackers yard?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> My guess is they're trying to bend them over. Stateside that kinda thing is flatly illegal. Vehicle insurance providers are required by strict law to give you a quote so you know what you will be paying up front. Telling someone that they have own a vehicle before knowing what the insurance costs will be is perfectly bonkers. Seems almost like a scam. I'd have them call back and talk to someone different or simply shop around for quotes..



They wont even give him a ball park figure so he knows roughly what to expect. But on a more positive note. They dropped his insurance premium by £30 ($41) So they are interested in retaining him as a customer. They just dont want to go the extra mile for him.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 7, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Any car insurance experts in the house?
> 
> Basically I got a family member who wants to buy a new car in insurance group 23E.
> 
> ...


Either the current insurance company can't afford to pay out whatever car it is if it got into accident or they have a dumb policy.
I would just leave his current insurance company and go somewhere else, amount of times i've asked for quotes and they are somehow more expensive on renewal or can't beat the previous price is dumb.
I have always changed insurance company or gone to a insurance broker, where they can probably find you a good deal aswell which is what I have done for past few years.

In other news, when you are subject to racism and still be racist to other ethnicity group even though they haven't said anything to you..end up back tracking and apologising lol.








						Antoine Griezmann and Ousmane Dembele apologise for video mocking hotel staff in Barcelona pre-season tour
					

The video surfaced online during Barcelonas pre-season tour of Japan ahead of the 2019/20 campaign; Barcelona and France duo Antoine Griezmann and Ousmane Dembele have said sorry for any offence which was caused by their actions




					www.skysports.com


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 12, 2021)

Well played England but it's not coming home.
Well done to Italy.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 18, 2021)

just gone 10pm here in the South and its still a nut roasting 84f
Have resorted to ghettoing   2x 140mm +1 200mm fans for some air circulation.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> its still a nut roasting *84f*



Does not compute.

Anyway. I went out to get the pfzer poke today. Right now it feels like ive taken quite a punch in my left arm. Is my body eating itself from the inside?


----------



## markobrian (Jul 18, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Does not compute.


29c 

Buckle in for the next week, looks like a heatwave for the UK, 30c for the next 3/4 days, with thunder storms forecasted for Sat/Sun, hopefully ... my poor CPU is idling at 48c when it's normally 40c


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 18, 2021)

markobrian said:


> my poor CPU is idling at 48c when it's normally 40c


Wurra-wurra-wurra, that poor CPU...


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2021)

It's been damn hot today....  31C here , nearly 88F....  It'll be ok in a few days, soon be back down to 12C    Was completely daft yesterday, went for a near 30 mile cycle in the weather!!  

I guess the air con unit I have recently got does make a difference but it's not sorting out the whole house!!    Damn it, need more air con power!! 

Was seeing temps hit up to about 65C on a CPU that has been down to about 48 to 52C today and then the GPU being up to about 67C down to 50C....  I don't think 12000 BTU is enough   I need more power, Scottie!!   

How's everyone else been doing??


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 19, 2021)

phill said:


> It's been damn hot today....  31C here , nearly 88F....  It'll be ok in a few days, soon be back down to 12C    Was completely daft yesterday, went for a near 30 mile cycle in the weather!!
> 
> I guess the air con unit I have recently got does make a difference but it's not sorting out the whole house!!    Damn it, need more air con power!!
> 
> ...



I find it's best and cheapest, to just pick one room in the house to have the air con window unit installed in, and keep that door closed.  I spend like 90% of my lifespan in my bedroom, so that's where I have mine. I have a very big bedroom though, has everything in it... wall mounted tv, my computer desks (yes plural) and a reading/writing desk/bookshelf on top of that. I even have a small pantry of food in here.


----------



## markobrian (Jul 19, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I find it's best and cheapest, to just pick one room in the house to have the air con window unit installed in, and keep that door closed.  I spend like 90% of my lifespan in my bedroom, so that's where I have mine. I have a very big bedroom though, has everything in it... wall mounted tv, my computer desks (yes plural) and a reading/writing desk/bookshelf on top of that. I even have a small pantry of food in here.


AC is a normal thing in the US, though in the UK, we're lucky if we hit over 25c for 7 days in full summer so it doesn't make sense here for those few days, but when it does, boy, do we wish we spent that $400 for a decent AC unit


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 19, 2021)

markobrian said:


> AC is a normal thing in the US, though in the UK, we're lucky if we hit over 25c for 7 days in full summer so it doesn't make sense here for those few days, but when it does, boy, do we wish we spent that $400 for a decent AC unit



yeah fair enough, my AC kicks on every day and every night all through May/June/July/August and sometimes parts of septemeber, even if its only 73 outside, it will be 76 in here or 73 outside is so humid/swamp like its miserable not like a good 73 with a good breeze...

so yeah I love my AC, and the engineering on these window AC units has gotten so good, it barely uses any electricity anymore. i think my dad said he pays $40 more a month cause of my ac window unit. small price to pay for constant good temps.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2021)

Any UK members with an skt 1150 itx board and not doing anything please throw me an inbox. 

also, im not sure if its a result of the jab or me sleeping in a really messed up position but i have terrible lower back pain today.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 19, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Any UK members with an skt 1150 itx board and not doing anything please throw me an inbox.
> 
> also, im not sure if its a result of the jab or me sleeping in a really messed up position but i have terrible lower back pain today.



I just sold my old 4790k/msi z87i gaming AC(itx)/hyperX savage 2x8 2400 last weekend for £250 too


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> I just sold my old 4790k/msi z87i gaming AC(itx)/hyperX savage 2x8 2400 last weekend for £250 too



thats fair enough. I only would have been interested in the board.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 20, 2021)

UK hits highest rate of daily COVID cases in world

interesting news headline to read on Freedom Day. lol.

RIP two weeks from now.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 20, 2021)

Aside from the covid, forget the damn heat can we go back to cold weather or give me optimal temp of 20c.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 20, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Aside from the covid, forget the damn heat can we go back to cold weather or give me optimal temp of 20c.




ye with climate change and such, y'all might want to consider a window air con bed unit like I did. im sitting at 68 faren year round.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 20, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> ye with climate change and such, y'all might want to consider a window air con bed unit like I did. im sitting at 68 faren year round.


A fan is just manage the heat during the day but its when I want to sleep the heat is just impossible, sadly I have no room for a portable air con unit.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 20, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> A fan is just manage the heat during the day but its when I want to sleep the heat is just impossible, sadly I have no room for a portable air con unit.



getting naked, and no blankets seems to be your only option left then. good luck mate!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 20, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> ye with climate change and such, y'all might want to consider a window air con bed unit like I did. im sitting at 68 faren year round.


Ahhhhh the irony, combat the effects of climate change with aircon units


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 20, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> Ahhhhh the irony, combat the effects of climate change with aircon units



Indeed. I just sweat my ass off. It's hot already today.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 20, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> Ahhhhh the irony, combat the effects of climate change with aircon units


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 20, 2021)

Fourstaff said:


>



It's nice they gave those dead stumps some shade.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 20, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> It's nice they gave those dead stumps some shade.


With climate change and all, we gotta try our best to protect what's left of the plants.


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I find it's best and cheapest, to just pick one room in the house to have the air con window unit installed in, and keep that door closed.  I spend like 90% of my lifespan in my bedroom, so that's where I have mine. I have a very big bedroom though, has everything in it... wall mounted tv, my computer desks (yes plural) and a reading/writing desk/bookshelf on top of that. I even have a small pantry of food in here.


I was hoping to do a bit more with the unit I had bought as a slightly smaller unit was cheaper but by the time I needed to buy extra bits for the window fit kits and such, I ended up with a bigger unit which seems to have paid off as it's cooling or keeping the temp down for over half the house  

Sadly I get told off by the Mrs's if I'm in the PC room all the time with the girls about which I can understand so I don't often get much time in there lol  I setup and get working the kit I need for the day (depending on the solar production) and leave it be    I might get the time to grab the data for the Folding and Crunching threads I look after but that's about it    Not so lucky I can get a game or game for a few hours without being asked to do something completely different elsewhere lol

Just makes me feel like when I do get a new place, AC will definitely need to be plumbed in and be a beast of a system since I don't believe in doing things by half


----------



## markobrian (Jul 21, 2021)

Thinking of immigrating to North Korea, I heard it's nice there this time of year and just in time for the social credit system of China that is being adopted in the UK, my mental health is shot to pieces with what is going on in the UK right now


----------



## claes (Jul 21, 2021)

The heat, or Covid? I kind of doubt either is better in NK :shrug:


----------



## markobrian (Jul 21, 2021)

claes said:


> The heat, or Covid? I kind of doubt either is better in NK :shrug:


Do you? all hail your wisdom then   my son has a heart condition, he takes warfarin to stop his blood from getting too thick and clotting, one of the more known side effects of the jab, he's also only 14, the most at risk group from vaccine side effects and one of the only groups to have more risk from the vaccine than catching covid and recovering

Should he risk it to save those more at risk of covid?


----------



## claes (Jul 21, 2021)

I was asking because I didn’t know  Truly sorry to hear about your son’s condition, that’s an awful bind to be in. I was just curious how NK would help but, please, ignore me. I know you just want what’s best for your family and respect that on face, no argument necessary 

Hope everything works out


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 21, 2021)

markobrian said:


> Do you? all hail your wisdom then   my son has a heart condition, he takes warfarin to stop his blood from getting too thick and clotting, one of the more known side effects of the jab, he's also only 14, the most at risk group from vaccine side effects and one of the only groups to have more risk from the vaccine than catching covid and recovering
> 
> Should he risk it to save those more at risk of covid?


I was under the impression the Johnson and Johnson single jab would be safe for you son? I do understand the mrna jabs put myocardia for young males at higher risk, and then the AZ jab for blood clots. but the JNJ seems to be blood clot issues only in women? it's possible I am remembering all of this wrong. my head hurts.

but if I am remembering right, why can't your son get the JNJ one? that one in particular seems to be only unsafe for women, but again I am unsure as my memory is vague

edit:  nm i am dumb. jnj not approved for kids yet.

my bad.


----------



## markobrian (Jul 21, 2021)

claes said:


> I was asking because I didn’t know  Truly sorry to hear about your son’s condition, that’s an awful bind to be in. I was just curious how NK would help but, please, ignore me. I know you just want what’s best for your family and respect that on face, no argument necessary
> 
> Hope everything works out


Course you didn't know, how would you? but that doesn't stop the dictatorship imposing rules on people that make no sense, but it doesn't matter as most people are only too happy to go along with them just to go to the pub or venues not looking at the bigger picture and what this all means for life post covid... and people with genuine exceptions and disabilities get lost in the quagmire 



lynx29 said:


> I was under the impression the Johnson and Johnson single jab would be safe for you son? I do understand the mrna jabs put myocardia for young males at higher risk, and then the AZ jab for blood clots. but the JNJ seems to be blood clot issues only in women? it's possible I am remembering all of this wrong. my head hurts.
> 
> but if I am remembering right, why can't your son get the JNJ one? that one in particular seems to be only unsafe for women, but again I am unsure as my memory is vague
> 
> ...



I don't think any of them are approved for kids, I don't think they are even approved for adults as they are only authorised under emergency use and are still in trial until 2023, he has a consultant cardiologist? and 12 monthly ECG's/ultrasounds? they also check his pacemaker batteries and cables are working correctly, measure his INR on a monthly basis, he's 14 BTW, not many 14 year olds in good health are getting jabbed in the UK vs 14 year olds with congenital heart problems so he will likely be back of the cue


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 21, 2021)

markobrian said:


> I don't think any of them are approved for kids, I don't think they are even approved for adults as they are only authorised under emergency use and are still in trial until 2023, he has a consultant cardiologist? and 12 monthly ECG's/ultrasounds? they also check his pacemaker batteries and cables are working correctly, measure his INR on a monthly basis, he's 14 BTW, not many 14 year olds in good health are getting jabbed in the UK vs 14 year olds with congenital heart problems so he will likely be back of the cue



scary indeed. especially with Delta on fire in the UK.  I said that in very beginning of this pandemic, even when rest of country was shut down, my redneck town still had everything open, we never really shut down where I live... maybe for 8 weeks total out of last 18 months.  the truth is no one cares about old people or those who have disabilities at higher risk.

it's sad world we live in.

another reason I plan to buy a cabin in the woods someday, and live near a pond, alone with a dog and a fishing pole.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 21, 2021)

markobrian said:


> Do you? all hail your wisdom then   my son has a heart condition, he takes warfarin to stop his blood from getting too thick and clotting, one of the more known side effects of the jab, he's also only 14, the most at risk group from vaccine side effects and one of the only groups to have more risk from the vaccine than catching covid and recovering
> 
> Should he risk it to save those more at risk of covid?



The Pfizer (which is what children would get) isn't a cause of blood clotting. That was the AZ jag. From a US study:









						Covid-19: Risk of cerebral blood clots from disease is 10 times that from vaccination, study finds
					

Covid-19 is associated with a far greater risk of cerebral venous thrombosis than the vaccinations that protect against it, early research from the University of Oxford has shown.  The results, available as a non-peer reviewed preprint,1 show that the risk of cerebral venous thrombosis “is...




					www.bmj.com
				






> In the 513 284 patients with a covid-19 diagnosis the incidence of cerebral venous thrombosis was 39.0 per million people (95% confidence interval 25.2 to 60.2 million), and in the 489 871 patients who had received covid-19 vaccination the incidence was 4.1 per million (1.1 to 14.9 million) (adjusted relative risk 6.36, P<0.001). Vaccinated patients received an mRNA vaccine, either the Pfizer-BioNTech one or Moderna’s.



513,000 Covid patients without a vaccine - rate of thrombosis was 39 per million.
490,000 Vaccinated patients - rate of thrombosis was 4 per million.

Far better odds on the blood clotting side to be vaccinated - given one of the main effects of a bad bout of Covid is blood clotting.

However, it's understandable for both parents and the medical profession to be wary of vaccinations if unnecessary - especially if symptons in the young are far less severe. This was why we did it by descending age groups. I hope your son receives the treatment he requires.


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2021)

How's everyone today??!


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 21, 2021)

Sticky.


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 21, 2021)

phill said:


> How's everyone today??!


Sleepy, this new semi truck's mattress sucks.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 21, 2021)

phill said:


> How's everyone today??!



Not bad, got a set of Z4 speakers for £10


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2021)

phill said:


> How's everyone today??!


Very humid, spent the morning washing the car before it got too hot outside and the sun dwarfs the driveway completely.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 21, 2021)

I read 'sun dwarfs' and imagined they were strange creatures...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> I read 'sun dwarfs' and imagined they were strange creatures...



+1

gave me shoe maker elves flashbacks.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2021)

I knew what i meant..wrong spelling after looking back at what i posted..lol.


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Sticky.


Thank god for AC at home!!    It's a little noisy but man does it pay for itself lol 


yotano211 said:


> Sleepy, this new semi truck's mattress sucks.


Well that does suck, don't want to be driving a big ass truck and to be sleepy in it...


Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Not bad, got a set of Z4 speakers for £10


Absolute steal!   Nice one!!


kurosagi01 said:


> Very humid, spent the morning washing the car before it got too hot outside and the sun dwarfs the driveway completely.


I've a similar issue at home, back garden is a sun trap, it's horrible..  Must have like a gazebo or something to cover the area by the french doors because its so damn hot...  Shame the weekend will be pouring with rain but at least I'll be saving money not running the air con 

Apologies for not replying sooner, was an early night for me..  Everyone ok today?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2021)

The typical female group photo pose from any UK night clubs.


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2021)

It's crazy!!


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 22, 2021)

Hmmm...

Nvidia website down for me. Must be getting stock to send to Scan...


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Nvidia website down for me. Must be getting stock to send to Scan...


Complete crazy talk going on there.....


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 22, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> The typical female group photo pose from any UK night clubs.
> View attachment 209250



you will go to Uk nightclub with me? we will try to get these babes yes?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> we will try to get these babes yes?




They dont seem to be the sort to have standards. Drop them a glass of wine and they'll probably let you _in_


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 22, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> They dont seem to be the sort to have standards. Drop them a glass of wine and they'll probably let you _in_


Especially the one on the top right with the black suit. Blonde stunner right there.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Especially the one on the top right with the black suit. Blonde stunner right there.



she will probably like an older, muscular, strong accented sugar daddy too.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 22, 2021)

Say that again? I didnae hear ya. Ah wis doin' bicep curls in a right conservative manner.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> you will go to Uk nightclub with me? we will try to get these babes yes?


Sure you can take the one in black dress or the lady with the shade on her head. I'm sure they suit you filfthy animal just fine.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 22, 2021)

Just want to make clear my comment was about Boris.

Also, Nvidia was hit by a global problem. Not new cards.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Just want to make clear my comment was about Boris.



Sure why not. He would probably like one too.

::EDIT::

Lock up is lonely, and he would probably appreciate developing further _diplomatic relations_ with Scotland.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2021)

Boris will teach you all the amazing slogans in your hook up at the bar.
"Stay at home, Save Lives"
"Defeat the virus"


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 22, 2021)

I've heard about his 'wiff-waff.'


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2021)

Also learn his "um" technique when he is forming a sentence.
Look forward to the weekend temp drop though.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 22, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Nvidia website down for me. Must be getting stock to send to Scan...


AWD IT has some 6700XT/6800XT and a few Nvidia cards in stock, or did as of yesterday.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 23, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> The typical female group photo pose from any UK night clubs.
> View attachment 209250


If that is Manchester it is clearly a before photo, because after they are laying down in the gutter.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 23, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> If that is Manchester it is clearly a before photo, because after they are laying down in the gutter.


Nah that's every major city you will find Muppets laying down in the gutter or loud mouths.


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2021)

Morning guys    Everyone ok?


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 23, 2021)

phill said:


> Morning guys    Everyone ok?



wishing I could be in England right now, as usual... covid sucks so much


----------



## Lorec (Jul 23, 2021)

phill said:


> Morning guys    Everyone ok?




Fair day to all of You fine lads


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 23, 2021)

Lorec said:


> View attachment 209430
> Fair day to all of You fine lads



I wish I could have tea... my mum won't let me make any on the stove and no room in my bedroom for an electric kettle... if I had full time job I'd live on my own, but sadly 2000+ job apps over last 3 years = only part time offers still...  RIP my life.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 23, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I wish I could have tea... my mum won't let me make any on the stove and no room in my bedroom for an electric kettle... if I had full time job I'd live on my own, but sadly 2000+ job apps over last 3 years = only part time offers still...  RIP my life.


I don't get how you americans can still live in medievil time of using a stove for boiling water to make tea or any hot beverage.
I've just gone through looking for another job process myself while being furloughed. Just this week i've accepted an offer after 3 weeks of searching, answering calls from agencies and doing some exercises which i didn't finish for any of them but made attempts to try.
One gave me an offer and i've accepted it, wish best of luck for you mate.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 27, 2021)

Just found this, cool as fuck








						Beretta Toy Pistol【Buy Two Free Shipping】
					

Note: we may disassemble the gun into parts so that it can pass the customs smoothly. So please watch the video carefully and make sure you're able to assemble it. Fun toys that can be hung on the keychain The creative inspiration comes from the popular third-person shooter. Specification...




					www.tacknk.top


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 27, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Just found this, cool as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its pretty legit


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 27, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its pretty legit


legal in the UK too i guess. not gonna kill much with that. i'm ordering one.



markobrian said:


> Thinking of immigrating to North Korea, I heard it's nice there this time of year and just in time for the social credit system of China that is being adopted in the UK, my mental health is shot to pieces with what is going on in the UK right now


 
Emigrating, that's going out, immigration is coming in.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 29, 2021)

Got a laptop up for sale in the selling sub forum if anyone's into that sort of thing.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 9, 2021)

Does anyone know if the United Kingdom accepts the definition of fully covid vaccinated as previous covid infection + dose of pfizer? Germany and France and some others do, I was wondering if UK does too or no? A link would be nice too if possible.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 9, 2021)

Two doses. Or whatever is described by the manufacturer. You can prove two doses. You can't prove you had covid.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 9, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Two doses. Or whatever is described by the manufacturer. You can prove two doses. You can't prove you had covid.



I can prove I had Covid. I have an official email reply and print out from my test date showing PCR testing showing I tested positive in November 2020 from an official clinic. They can call the clinic and verify by phone too. I know that would be to hard for government workers though, lol.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 9, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I can prove I had Covid. I have an official email reply and print out from my test date showing PCR testing showing I tested positive in November 2020 from an official clinic. They can call the clinic and verify by phone too. I know that would be to hard for government workers though, lol.


Logistics is all. It's not feasible for so many variables to exist, otherwise the possibility of various frauds is increased.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 9, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Logistics is all. It's not feasible for so many variables to exist, otherwise the possibility of various frauds is increased.



I understand what you are saying, but I think it's easier to fake the CDC card showing you had both shots than it is one of these printouts from an official clinic. Unless you are really good at formatting anyway, which most people aren't.  Also, the clinic is way way easier to verify then a scribbled doctor's name written on the CDC card. All the worker would have to do, is not take your word for it, "google the clinic name and town and state/country, and call the number that pops up, not the number given to them, and verify over phone" Would be relatively easy, and other person could give their permission over phone to release the info, verify DoB over phone, etc.

I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of people are faking the CDC card and getting away with it. I would never do that, plus I do believe the second shot is good for me, even though I personally believe it's more like a third booster for me, I'd rather time it better. But if I have to I will get the second shot now.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 9, 2021)

You'd need the card showing both jabs been administered.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 9, 2021)

ye if I do end up coming to England I will be sure to get my second jab. I might delay another month or two. we'll see. 

What time of which month do you think will be best this year to see the Fall leaves change color?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 9, 2021)

Just wondering what you guys think a MSI gtx980ti gaming 6gb would be worth?

https://www.msi.com/Graphics-Card/gtx-980-ti-gaming-6g.html


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 9, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Just wondering what you guys think a MSI gtx980ti gaming 6gb would be worth?
> 
> https://www.msi.com/Graphics-Card/gtx-980-ti-gaming-6g.html



Probably about £400-600 given the GPU shortage


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 9, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Probably about £400-600 given the GPU shortage


Thx. Not bad considering I paid £190 for it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 9, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Thx. Not bad considering I paid £190 for it.



I have seen GT1030s being sold for the same price. But I think the market is calming down now. 

Maybe £400 was a little over the top as far as estimates goes maybe £300 would be a much closer figure


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 9, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have seen GT1030s being sold for the same price. But I think the market is calming down now.
> 
> Maybe £400 was a little over the top as far as estimates goes maybe £300 would be a much closer figure



Still pretty good. It's still a very good 1080p card


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 10, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> ye if I do end up coming to England I will be sure to get my second jab. I might delay another month or two. we'll see.
> 
> What time of which month do you think will be best this year to see the Fall leaves change color?


Really depends on the area aswell which I don't really have a clue.
Best time is another question but maybe either September or October? November is close to Winter.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 10, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Really depends on the area aswell which I don't really have a clue.
> Best time is another question but maybe either September or October? November is close to Winter.


I would prob say Mid October but it's very weather dependant, if it's a mild autumn then could easily be end of the month or beginning of Nov.


----------



## phill (Aug 11, 2021)

Hey everyone    I hope that you're all are well and doing alright??


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 12, 2021)

phill said:


> Hey everyone  I hope that you're all are well and doing alright??


Feeling pretty broke atm in terms of funds(putting money away for deposit for house and paying off some loans) on the furlough paycheck until I start my new job, also fixing my knocking noise on my car has finally been resolved which was a headache in itself but overall pretty good.
Got my 2nd jab coming up next Monday, hopefully the only thing i'll have is just a dead arm like the 1st jab. Didn't really have any symptoms since I was mainly dealing with hayfever at the time.
Hows it going phill?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 13, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> also fixing my knocking noise on my car has finally been resolved which was a headache in itself but overall pretty good.


Value spring problem?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Value spring problem?


Nah it was my aftermarket drop links I bought which can be adjusted but the garage I took it too didn't really know how to set it up correctly as they are not really a specialist.
Swapped them up for OEM grade and knock is gone.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 13, 2021)

Just out of interest, does anyone know how many long service 15'ers, there are on TPU?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 13, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Just out of interest, does anyone know how many long service 15'ers, there are on TPU?


On a single account? Not to many..


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 13, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Just out of interest, does anyone know how many long service 15'ers, there are on TPU?


Well, of those that still post here fairly regularly I would say anywhere  between 20 - 30, maybe a few more.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 13, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> Well, of those that still post here fairly regularly I would say anywhere  between 20 - 30, maybe a few more.



Wow a lot less than i thought, we truly are the few


----------



## phill (Aug 14, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Feeling pretty broke atm in terms of funds(putting money away for deposit for house and paying off some loans) on the furlough paycheck until I start my new job, also fixing my knocking noise on my car has finally been resolved which was a headache in itself but overall pretty good.
> Got my 2nd jab coming up next Monday, hopefully the only thing i'll have is just a dead arm like the 1st jab. Didn't really have any symptoms since I was mainly dealing with hayfever at the time.
> Hows it going phill?


Sorry to hear about the feeling broke at the moment, saving for a house is not an easy thing to do even with all the wages coming in and paying nothing out...  I hope you can get that sorted out soon as!   Glad to hear the car is back up and running...  Still with the Mazda am I right??  
I've already had mine but it never did anything to me..  My first, well, that was a pain in the arse...  Temperature, no energy, aches all over and headaches too...  wasn't fun at all but I'm glad I did it whilst I was at work for the middle of the week lol  Had the rest of the week off! 

I'm not so great at the moment really, I've actually got COVID which we've no idea how or where its come from but my youngest caught it somehow as she was at nursery and the Mrs's got a call to go pick her up as she had a high temp and then they said about asking for her to have test done...  Got the test done, turned out she had it.   That afternoon she was so quiet it was unreal and since she's been her usual noisy self  
Did a test with the Mrs's and my eldest daughter and it turned out I had it...  So had a PCR test and day later I'm quarantined for 10 days lol    (Reminds me of the Red Dwarf episode...) but aside from the lack of energy and feeling in my legs, I'm alright    A bit frustrated for my eldest she her birthday is coming up and we can't really do anything for her so I know its frustrating her.   My youngest doesn't seem to care as she's watching Boss Baby and The Grinch and she's has happy as lol  

Hopefully not a long time now until I can feel better, they want me working from home Monday as I'm off this week but I'm not so sure, might just take the time off..... lol  

But time for an early night and I'm going to attempt the WCG FAH and Rosetta updates tomorrow with some luck  

Take care everyone!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Just out of interest, does anyone know how many long service 15'ers, there are on TPU?



Im due to hit my 15th in a few months.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 14, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> Well, of those that still post here fairly regularly I would say anywhere  between 20 - 30, maybe a few more.


That's more than I would have guessed.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 14, 2021)

Wish i could remember how i first found Tpu, but i can't. Might sound strange, but i'm quite proud to be a 15'er


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 14, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im due to hit my 15th in a few months.


 Been there Done that .............and got the Badge 



Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Wish i could remember how i first found Tpu, but i can't.


A friend pointed me here  for the ATI pipeline  hard/soft mod
Been here since then


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2021)

Me? I'm a. Guru3d exile. That place became too toxic and I gave up wanting to hang around and help people there

::EDIT::

But prior to that, I was a very long time lurker of TPU - I always browsed the frontpage and the downloads section but never set foot in the forums till i decided it was time to go - Though i was only there for about a year i think

I think what tipped me over the edge was an article about a sony playstation on the FP so i opened an account just to bitch about it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 14, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Wish i could remember how i first found Tpu, but i can't. Might sound strange, but i'm quite proud to be a 15'er


I came here asking for some CPU advice, I think this was my first ever post/thread .......................

What's The Best? | TechPowerUp Forums

Here is your first post here which was a bit harder to find, there is an easy way to search down the old memory lane  ......................

gamer comp? | TechPowerUp Forums


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 14, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> I came here asking for some CPU advice, I think this was my first ever post/thread .......................
> 
> What's The Best? | TechPowerUp Forums
> 
> ...



ty


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 14, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> A friend pointed me here for the ATI pipeline hard/soft mod
> Been here since then


I think that might be the same reason I first came here as well.

I just saw something funny! Observe;




Ok, so how can that user be a "New Member" with over 5300 posts?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 14, 2021)

i once did a pretty cool GPU volt mod, not gonna try and find it though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2021)

last seen Aug 6, 2009


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 14, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I think that might be the same reason I first came here as well.
> 
> I just saw something funny! Observe;
> View attachment 212552
> Ok, so how can that user be a "New Member" with over 5300 posts?


I am guessing because he has not visited or posted here since the XenForo forum upgrade from the old VBulletin so XenForo has never seen him and thinks he is new ............ so probably a glitch


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 14, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> I am guessing because he has not visited or posted here since the XenForo forum upgrade from the old VBulletin so XenForo has never seen him and thinks he is new ............ so probably a glitch


Was thinking it was something like that. Just found it amusing.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 16, 2021)

phill said:


> Sorry to hear about the feeling broke at the moment, saving for a house is not an easy thing to do even with all the wages coming in and paying nothing out...  I hope you can get that sorted out soon as!   Glad to hear the car is back up and running...  Still with the Mazda am I right??
> I've already had mine but it never did anything to me..  My first, well, that was a pain in the arse...  Temperature, no energy, aches all over and headaches too...  wasn't fun at all but I'm glad I did it whilst I was at work for the middle of the week lol  Had the rest of the week off!
> 
> I'm not so great at the moment really, I've actually got COVID which we've no idea how or where its come from but my youngest caught it somehow as she was at nursery and the Mrs's got a call to go pick her up as she had a high temp and then they said about asking for her to have test done...  Got the test done, turned out she had it.   That afternoon she was so quiet it was unreal and since she's been her usual noisy self
> ...


All good, the new job will give me my full paycheck and at almost double so i'll have some spare change and putting away a bigger amount into saving since my goal is to start looking at houses next April.
The car is indeed a Mazda 
School's are just prime hotspot just because they say "children are safe" but they don't think oh they could be carriers from their parents and so fourth.
Just came back from my 2nd jab, so far i'm fine but probably going to have dead right arm later lol.
I'm about 12 years in with TPU, my first post was about a D.O.A PSU I believe.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 16, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> All good, the new job will give me my full paycheck and at almost double so i'll have some spare change and putting away a bigger amount into saving since my goal is to start looking at houses next April.
> The car is indeed a Mazda
> School's are just prime hotspot just because they say "children are safe" but they don't think oh they could be carriers from their parents and so fourth.
> Just came back from my 2nd jab, so far i'm fine but probably going to have dead right arm later lol.
> *I'm about 12 years in with TPU, my first post was about a D.O.A PSU I believe.*


can my system run 8800GT??? | TechPowerUp Forums


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 16, 2021)

Hi guys and gals. 

I was born in Hungary, but I've lived in the Midlands, UK for the last 5 years. This is where I work, pay taxes, pay rent and bills, have nearly all my stuff, my car, my girlfriend, etc. So technically, this is my home. It's a bit funny when people at work ask me when I'm planning to go home and I respond "same as you - when my shift ends". 

The only thing I miss is seeing my parents and brother. I'm not jabbed, but even if I were, there's no way of knowing what rules are gonna be next month, or even next week. The world's governments seem to be changing their minds faster than teenage girls about which clothes to wear. It doesn't look like I'll be able to visit any family any time soon, though going to see a football game or a festival with thousands of strangers is fine. I get the feeling that the world's values are going upside down, and people are going down the toilet with it, because they're too afraid to challenge the rules, or to have an original thought without government interference.

Sorry for the moan, I guess this is what Hungarians do best - especially this overworked Hungarian who misses family visits.

Just thought I'd say hi.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 16, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> can my system run 8800GT??? | TechPowerUp Forums


Ah man I miss the Nvidia 8000/9000 series era, simple time and not filled with all the current BS.

There is nothing wrong with not getting vaccinated, it is a choice unless they make it mandatory which I don't think it will be regardless of the situation.
They can preach all they like about getting vaccinated but at the end of the day they are made to help minimise the symptoms at best if you catch it, there is no way in stopping it which is the same as the flu jab.
What makes it bonkers is the way they are presenting it which is what pissing most people off.
Welcome to the UK where people can't seem to acknowledge is very diverse now still to this date. =)
I've not had any of those silly comments in a long time,probably because as I open my mouth I sound very..british, kinda reminds me 2 weeks playing COD online with one of my mate, we was using the public chat because he was playing on PS5 and I was playing on my PC. One randomer immediately went "stfu you british sh*ts"


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 16, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Ah man I miss the Nvidia 8000/9000 series era, simple time and not filled with all the current BS.


Thinking we're all with you on that one!



AusWolf said:


> It's a bit funny when people at work ask me when I'm planning to go home and I respond "same as you - when my shift ends".


Couldn't help but laugh when I read this. Not AT you just about that situation.  
Some people can be utter twonks..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 16, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Hi guys and gals.
> 
> I was born in Hungary, but I've lived in the Midlands, UK for the last 5 years. This is where I work, pay taxes, pay rent and bills, have nearly all my stuff, my car, my girlfriend, etc. So technically, this is my home. It's a bit funny when people at work ask me when I'm planning to go home and I respond "same as you - when my shift ends".




I used to work a job that was predominantly made up of eastern euros, some Africans and the whole rainbow when it came to Asians in general - So long as we all did our job. Nobody cared what colour we were or where we were from. Though I had a manager who was Russian and he always handed more shifts out to people within or lean closer to his kind of ethnic circle. Clearly a racist and a bit of a dickhead but i hated the job, and i hated him so for me it was a relationship that worked pretty well. Id still get given shifts from other managers and people at HQ so him being a total dickhead didnt affect me much till he started cancelling my shifts and giving it to others, but then he eventually got fired and that was the end of that.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 18, 2021)

Well the 2nd Modena jab kicked my ass past 2 days, I felt like sub zero on Monday night out of the blue and then yesterday had a mild fever as my temperature was mix of hot and cold.
Feeling better now after just waking up lol.


----------



## Hugis (Aug 18, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well the 2nd Modena jab kicked my ass past 2 days, I felt like sub zero on Monday night out of the blue and then yesterday had a mild fever as my temperature was mix of hot and cold.
> Feeling better now after just waking up lol.


Yeah my second moderna kicked my ass as well, head cold and boy i felt like id done 10 rounds with Tyson..... day later felt fine
Btw, born in UK - Cheshire, but have lived in Spain-Andalucía since 2003, miss my folks and mates but apart from that Spain's been treating me well 
Ohh favorite tea bags were Yorkshire Tea


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 18, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I used to work a job that was predominantly made up of eastern euros, some Africans and the whole rainbow when it came to Asians in general - So long as we all did our job. Nobody cared what colour we were or where we were from. Though I had a manager who was Russian and he always handed more shifts out to people within or lean closer to his kind of ethnic circle. Clearly a racist and a bit of a dickhead but i hated the job, and i hated him so for me it was a relationship that worked pretty well. Id still get given shifts from other managers and people at HQ so him being a total dickhead didnt affect me much till he started cancelling my shifts and giving it to others, but then he eventually got fired and that was the end of that.


People can be nice or dickheads regardless of race. In my job, we only have English managers, though. Its a bit different on day shifts - shift managers are trying to impress their superiors by including foreigners in management teams, I guess - but nights is a bit more feral than that. You have to be someone's friend to become someone, and you have to be English to become someone's friend. Not that I'd really want that anyway, I'm happy with what I have - if only I could earn the same money working 4 days instead of 5. Maybe one day. 



kurosagi01 said:


> Well the 2nd Modena jab kicked my ass past 2 days, I felt like sub zero on Monday night out of the blue and then yesterday had a mild fever as my temperature was mix of hot and cold.
> Feeling better now after just waking up lol.


Ugh. I don't want any jab. I wouldn't mind if it was my choice, but all the pressure governments are putting on people to have it makes it smell fishy as F.
Get better, mate.


----------



## phill (Aug 18, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> All good, the new job will give me my full paycheck and at almost double so i'll have some spare change and putting away a bigger amount into saving since my goal is to start looking at houses next April.
> The car is indeed a Mazda
> School's are just prime hotspot just because they say "children are safe" but they don't think oh they could be carriers from their parents and so fourth.
> Just came back from my 2nd jab, so far i'm fine but probably going to have dead right arm later lol.
> I'm about 12 years in with TPU, my first post was about a D.O.A PSU I believe.


That will be an awesome thing to have    Still trying to track down a new job for me but sadly with COVID at home, not much at the moment I'm feeling up to looking for.  Still trying to grab somewhere local to do because I don't wish to have the big drives and such but still waiting on something that fits for me is a problem meh  

Will you're new job be doing a similar role from what you where doing before or something different??
It's been ironic really, since my youngest has had it, but eldest hasn't and the Mrs's hasn't but I have and I've had 2 jabs as well and she's just had one... Strange!!  

Everyone doing ok??


----------



## Hugis (Aug 18, 2021)

RIP Sean Lock , top comedian..... saw him a few times in Wolves and Preston


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 18, 2021)

Never watched the show but I am sure he meant something to those who enjoyed his talents, RIP.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 18, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Me? I'm a. Guru3d exile. That place became too toxic and I gave up wanting to hang around and help people there
> 
> ::EDIT::
> 
> ...



for me it was overclock net, I just preferred the TPU layout from a UI/graphical standpoint. and then when OCN got bought out... it went to crap, so I moved here permanently, haven't logged into OCN in ages and probably never will. TPU is king


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 18, 2021)

My last outing was way back in 2013 in Tom's Hardware, those forums went to shit.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 18, 2021)

I always liked his style of humour and it got better if he had a story to tell before getting to the punchline.

(Sean Lock that is...)


----------



## Hugis (Aug 18, 2021)

Cheese_On_tsaot said:


> Never watched the show but I am sure he meant something to those who enjoyed his talents, RIP.


Have a gander here if you like...  https://www.facebook.com/watch/?extid=SEO----&v=10153611663862330

and a lovely obituary by Harry Hill









						Harry Hill on Sean Lock: ‘The comedian’s comedian who took us all by surprise’
					

Sean’s crazily funny gags reminded me why I got into comedy – his dry humour was always balanced with his wide-eyed wonder at the world




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 18, 2021)

Hugis said:


> Have a gander here if you like...  https://www.facebook.com/watch/?extid=SEO----&v=10153611663862330
> 
> and a lovely obituary by Harry Hill
> 
> ...


Thank you!

Especially loved the Stella has a good punch!


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 19, 2021)

Does anyone know if the UK's definition of fully vaccinated has changed yet? Several countries (France/Germany/etc) and major organizations (National Football League) classify fully vaccinated as previous Covid + 1 shot of pfizer.

Or is it still two shots required for that definition in that country?


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 19, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Does anyone know if the UK's definition of fully vaccinated has changed yet? Several countries (France/Germany/etc) and major organizations (National Football League) classify fully vaccinated as previous Covid + 1 shot of pfizer.
> 
> Or is it still two shots required for that definition in that country?


As far as I know, you need 2 shots to be "fully vaccinated".


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 19, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> As far as I know, you need 2 shots to be "fully vaccinated".



****, ok. I'm going to get my second shot tomorrow, even though I think the science supports my 1 shot plus previous covid, I'll do it anyway cause I got a chance to come to UK soon, and I'm going to do it since I am lucky enough to work remote right now.

bleh. it's w.e.


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 19, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> ****, ok. I'm going to get my second shot tomorrow, even though I think the science supports my 1 shot plus previous covid, I'll do it anyway cause I got a chance to come to UK soon, and I'm going to do it since I am lucky enough to work remote right now.
> 
> bleh. it's w.e.


If you had covid in the last 3 months, you're good. I think. Not sure, though. Here you can read all about the latest restrictions. No living person is able to keep up with government plans and changes. It's annoying AF.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 19, 2021)

2 shots fully vaccinated in UK for sure.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 19, 2021)

Its 2 Shots of Vaccine + 8 weeks from last shot to be fully Vaccinated in UK.
This may change as the Situation re Covid is still Fluid (Covid Booster shots are expected to occur in late Autumn).


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 19, 2021)

Isn't it 2 shots and two weeks?

From Gov.

from 19 July, arrivals who have been fully vaccinated with an NHS administered vaccine in the UK (plus 14 days), or are on a formally approved UK vaccine clinical trial, returning to England from amber list countries will no longer need to quarantine – passengers will need to provide proof of their vaccination status to carriers in advance of travel

Obviously that's domestic but the date after 2nd jab would be the same?


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 19, 2021)

I think I also read somewhere, that catching it before only counts for these specific purposes if it was caught in the last 3 months and was the delta variant.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 19, 2021)

phill said:


> That will be an awesome thing to have  Still trying to track down a new job for me but sadly with COVID at home, not much at the moment I'm feeling up to looking for. Still trying to grab somewhere local to do because I don't wish to have the big drives and such but still waiting on something that fits for me is a problem meh
> 
> Will you're new job be doing a similar role from what you where doing before or something different??
> It's been ironic really, since my youngest has had it, but eldest hasn't and the Mrs's hasn't but I have and I've had 2 jabs as well and she's just had one... Strange!!
> ...


Pure android developer this time round I believe.


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Pure android developer this time round I believe.


Very nice mate!!   Congrats!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 23, 2021)

So i had a 200gb microSD card filled with manga go tits up on me today.... not really impressed.


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> So i had a 200gb microSD card filled with manga go tits up on me today.... not really impressed.


I feel your pain...  I don't suppose the card is readable in Windows or anything is it?.....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 23, 2021)

phill said:


> I feel your pain...  I don't suppose the card is readable in Windows or anything is it?.....



It is. But windows wont recognise the file/partition format so i cant access any of the files anyway.

ive used some software to make a back up of the partitions but windows, Rufus, linux mint and my tablet wont allow me to format or delete partitions even though they all detect them.

Im currently restoring the backed up data onto another microSD with a program called 'testdisk/PhotoRec' made by CGsecurity (after multiple recommendations from other forums) 

I find it strange it allowed me to backup the data but not allow me to format or delete partitions. I'll know how much data was lost/corrupted when the data resto job is done.

Luckily the memory card has a 10 year warranty and ive already fired off an RMA to Sandisk, so at least i wont have to fork out for a new memory card although they are quite a bit cheaper for 200GB then when i made my purchase back in 2017.

None of the data was really that important. But what pisses me off the most is i had a lot of manga that was downloaded and archived, waiting for me to read from an app that closed its doors (mangarock) a good while back. Pretty much the entire memory card was filled with Manga   and now its all f**king gone.


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2021)

So the card is in a state of 'read only' is that right how I'm reading that?   I've had a few SD/MicroSD cards go this route, bloody frustrating as you can see the data but can't format it or do anything with it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 23, 2021)

phill said:


> So the card is in a state of 'read only' is that right how I'm reading that?   I've had a few SD/MicroSD cards go this route, bloody frustrating as you can see the data but can't format it or do anything with it



I guess so. I cant access or read any of the files directly though so its as good as gone. Tried reading it with multiple android devices and card readers - they all report it as corrupt and wont let me erase/format it for use either. Its pretty much toast.


----------



## phill (Aug 24, 2021)

Seems like it's gone a little further than mine had but still, they shouldn't die so quickly.  Always great to say have a backup but always too late when it happens


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 24, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Pretty much the entire memory card was filled with Manga  and now its all f**king gone.


Bluray recordable discs. Backups are important. This situation is why I keep telling people to use recordable optical media.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 24, 2021)

well it's official lads, I'm not coming to England until next year (hopefully).  I decided it just isn't worth it right now with Covid and all.

I wanted to come in October/November, when it's less busy, but my friends aren't having it, they said its to cold to get out and about then. I think they are just wimps personally, just wear a coat and winter cap and gloves, eh.

well working remote part time stress free job, which has always been my dream is a reality, and I am still stuck at home. what a ironic twist of fate.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 24, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> well working remote part time stress free job, which has always been my dream is a reality, and I am still stuck at home. what a ironic twist of fate.


 

Well in your defence. At least you still got guns. if youre bored as hell. go shoot some pew pews down the range.

as for me - the data 'restore' job completed. except the files on it were from a time when i used to have a lot of music on it so they werent the files that i wanted/needed. Looks like the memory card was on its way out a long long time ago and the MBR stopped writing while still allowing me to write data to other parts of the chip (im not quite sure if that is even is a thing)


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 24, 2021)

What the hell?









						Mandatory speed limiters on UK cars from 2022 | AutoTrader
					

All new vehicles sold in Europe – including the UK – will be fitted with a mandatory speed limiter from 2022 to keep cars within the UK speed limits and boost road safety.




					www.autotrader.co.uk


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 24, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> What the hell?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sales of old cars will skyrocket.
Nobody wants a black box recorder or speed limiter in their car, well most drivers won't.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 24, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> What the hell?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More hand holding... Rather than getting countries to pour money into law enforcement and enforce traffic laws more stringently


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 24, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> More hand holding... Rather than getting countries to pour money into law enforcement and enforce traffic laws more stringently


Politicians seem to have done literally NOTHING other than imposing restrictions all around the world in the last few years. I'm starting to feel like being in an Orwellian dystopia.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 24, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Sales of old cars will skyrocket.
> Nobody wants a black box recorder or speed limiter in their car, well most drivers won't.



Politicians would never do this in America, they know it would mean not be getting re-elected, and getting replaced with someone who would reverse that law asap. lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 24, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Politicians seem to have done literally NOTHING other than imposing restrictions all around the world in the last few years. I'm starting to feel like being in an Orwellian dystopia.



On a side note -- Imagine if 60-70% of the population bought cars that were environmentally friendly or just so damn f**king slow that they drank no fuel and paid almost no road tax.

The government would need to find reasons to bump up road tax and fuel duty or introduce a new stealth tax because people arent burning enough fossil fuels in their cars -- I can really see this happening... How about a _'battery tax'_ on hybrids and electric cars?? £5-10 per milliamp because the cost of making them creates a lot of pollution   never mind what happens to them when they no longer hold charge. 

meanwhile... lets ramp up ticket prices for public transport by 5-15% to give you even more of a reason to use your own vehicle.  


(added electric cars)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 24, 2021)

Well that may sway me off buying the new Toyota GR86 in the future.


FreedomEclipse said:


> On a side note -- Imagine if 60-70% of the population bought cars that were environmentally friendly or just so damn f**king slow that they drank no fuel and paid almost no road tax.
> 
> The government would need to find reasons to bump up road tax and fuel duty or introduce a new stealth tax because people arent burning enough fossil fuels in their cars -- I can really see this happening... How about a _'battery tax'_ on hybrids?? £5-10 per milliamp because the cost of making them creates a lot of pollution   never mind what happens to them when they no longer hold charge.
> 
> meanwhile... lets ramp up ticket prices for public transport by 5-15% to give you even more of a reason to use your own vehicle.


Very well summed up how stupid how politicians plan their "saving the planet but must make money schemes"


----------



## Yearofthegoat (Aug 24, 2021)

Yep, sure to happen once we're all driving electric / hydrogen / etc. cars.

Death and Taxes

At least our limited cars would be going at 70, not 55


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 24, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Politicians would never do this in America, they know it would mean not be getting re-elected, and getting replaced with someone who would reverse that law asap. lol


They easily get re-elected in Europe because people are too stupid to have an original thought on their own without political influence from Brussels. If they put a tax on breathing air, the general public still wouldn't question their authority.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 24, 2021)

I mean, the only country to probably not be affected at all (if very little) would be any country that has an Autobahn...

Better start writing to your local MPs and trying to get them to push for the construction of an Autobahn that will connect the entire country from one end to the other 

It will probably never happen because we got too many muppets and tryhards on the road with their big boi Type R civics but its worth a shot  Nothing venture nothing gained right?


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 24, 2021)

Yearofthegoat said:


> Yep, sure to happen once we're all driving electric / hydrogen / etc. cars.
> 
> Death and Taxes
> 
> At least our limited cars would be going at 70, not 55



it is inevitable to me that due to climate change, we will all be on like a hyperloop system in around 100-150 years, see my thread here if interested:









						Seems to me, that Hyperloop is not only the future, it will benefit all of us and save us a lot of time.
					

Watch this video in full before commenting please.  Keep in mind, even in the pandemic like now, hyperloop would still be better than all other modes of public transport (the pods are more sanitary since only small number of people for each one, versus air being exchanged on an entire train...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 24, 2021)

Well in any case, this is the future of travel, neither wheels or politicians 

  required.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 24, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> Well in any case, this is the future of travel, neither wheels or politicians View attachment 214108  required.



I wish it were true mate, our sci fi dreams are the same, however, I feel we are far to broken of a species to ever get to that point, so for now, hyperloop it is.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 24, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> Well in any case, this is the future of travel, neither wheels or politicians View attachment 214108  required.



Cant we just round up some of the politicians, load them onto a rocket ship and launch them into space?

Merkel will probably survive floating around in zero G, in the freezing cold without oxygen though.


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2021)

Guessing then I'll be keeping my 16 year old Cupra R a little bit longer   We are turning into a big Nanny state...  I honestly don't believe limiting cars to a speed limit is going to help much...  I guess these new Youtube channels of 1/4 drag times and such will not be lasting much longer if this is the case.....

Only thing that I wonder about, get everyone over to electric, where's all the fuel duty and car tax going to go...   The cost of electric over here is already going north and I can't see it dropping if we are going to be charging cars, vans, lorries and all the rest of it....


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 25, 2021)

phill said:


> Guessing then I'll be keeping my 16 year old Cupra R a little bit longer


 
as much money as you probably make from mining, you might as well just keep it forever as a backup anyway.


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 25, 2021)

phill said:


> Only thing that I wonder about, get everyone over to electric, where's all the fuel duty and car tax going to go...   The cost of electric over here is already going north and I can't see it dropping if we are going to be charging cars, vans, lorries and all the rest of it....


It's not just that. I live in a flat on the 1st floor about 30 metres away from my designated parking space. How could I switch over to electric even if I wanted to? I'm not gonna hang extensions down the window, and I don't have hours to spend at a service station doing nothing while my car is charging. What about cross-country road trips?

Also, what's with the network? Will it support so many cars charging at the same time? And what's with the battery? Lithium batteries don't last long enough to be used in cars, IMO. They also can't be recycled, and mining lithium pollutes as hell, AFAIK.

The whole idea of owning an electric car in their current state is just a big nightmare.



phill said:


> Guessing then I'll be keeping my 16 year old Cupra R a little bit longer


Same with my Fiesta ST. Buying it 2 years ago was the best decision ever.



phill said:


> We are turning into a big Nanny state...  I honestly don't believe limiting cars to a speed limit is going to help much...


I agree. You can be a twat at 20 mph as well. It's only gonna end fun driving as we know it. Like common people having a bit of fun is such a huge sin. Why is the world so serious about everything nowadays? Where have the happy '80s gone?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 25, 2021)

Yearofthegoat said:


> Yep, sure to happen once we're all driving electric / hydrogen / etc. cars.


I'm not going to drive electric until the per charge range matches or exceeds the range of a full tank of liquid fuel and the recharge times go from hours down to minutes(less than 20). Electric vehicles are unacceptable until those metrics are achieved.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 25, 2021)

I wonder how many Porches, Ferraris and Lamborghini's will be sold in Europe next year when they are speed restricted, I suppose at that point the driving pleasure will be 3 - 4 seconds worth of 0 - 70 mph acceleration and the sound coming out of the exhaust, well worth it for £100k - £300k  

@lexluthermiester  I agree, my next door neighbour drives a company full electric Polestar 2, he has had an external power point installed for it, it takes him around 13 hours (he said) to get a full charge and that gives him a range of about 330 miles but occasionally his work journeys are a bit longer so he has to stop to fast charge at a charging station, that takes around 25 minutes but costs £40  although that is about half the cost of the liquid stuff relative to the cars performance which is 408BHP with a 0 - 60 time of under 4 seconds.

Polestar 2 – Our 100% electric car | Polestar UK


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 25, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> What the hell?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imo good. There are lots of nutters driving who are imo fuckwits. I really don't see the need to buy a car that does 160+ when the speed limit on a motorway is 70.



AusWolf said:


> They easily get re-elected in Europe because people are too stupid to have an original thought on their own without political influence from Brussels. If they put a tax on breathing air, the general public still wouldn't question their authority.



Biggest sheep mentality bullshit in the UK is the TV tax....sorry license. I don't pay it and never will, even if it meant going to jail, I would still stand in court and say i'm not paying it, and not paying your fine either as paying it means i agree i did something wrong.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 25, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> I wonder how many Porches, Ferraris and Lamborghini's will be sold in Europe next year when they are speed restricted, I suppose at that point the driving pleasure will be 3 - 4 seconds worth of 0 - 70 mph acceleration and the sound coming out of the exhaust, well worth it for £100k - £300k


Do people remember why WW2 happened? Sheer stupidity this speed limiter nonsense.


Tatty_One said:


> @lexluthermiester I agree, my next door neighbour drives a company full electric Polestar 2, he has had an external power point installed for it, it takes him around 13 hours (he said) to get a full charge and that gives him a range of about 330 miles but occasionally his work journeys are a bit longer so he has to stop to fast charge at a charging station, that takes around 25 minutes but costs £40  although that is about half the cost of the liquid stuff relative to the cars performance which is 408BHP with a 0 - 60 time of under 4 seconds.


For reference, my Acura TSX gets an average of between 520 to 540 miles per tank and takes all of 4 minutes to fill up the 13.5 gallon tank for $3.70(currently) per gallon. Electric is simply not acceptable by comparison.



Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Biggest sheep mentality bullshit in the UK is the TV tax....sorry license. I don't pay it and never will, even if it meant going to jail, I would still stand in court and say i'm not paying it, and not paying your fine either as paying it means i agree i did something wrong.


This. 100% agree.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm not going to drive electric until the per charge range matches or exceeds the range of a full tank of liquid fuel and the recharge times go from hours down to minutes(less than 20). Electric vehicles are unacceptable until those metrics are achieved.



I think a lot of chargers in supermarket carparks and motorways can give you about 30-40% charge in 20-30mins. But yes, More charging points need to be built in residential areas to so that people have somewhere to charge if the local council doesnt grant them permission to build their own charge point at home... and even then i dont think those home chargers charge as fast as the ones in supermarkets and motorways.


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> as much money as you probably make from mining, you might as well just keep it forever as a backup anyway.


None of my cash comes from mining    I mine but the money I give to my mate who I'm trying to help out get things sorted out for him.  Then he'll be paying me back or mining it anyways, 50/50 always    That said, we have hardware we could sell but that's not my bag baby 


AusWolf said:


> It's not just that. I live in a flat on the 1st floor about 30 metres away from my designated parking space. How could I switch over to electric even if I wanted to? I'm not gonna hang extensions down the window, and I don't have hours to spend at a service station doing nothing while my car is charging. What about cross-country road trips?
> 
> Also, what's with the network? Will it support so many cars charging at the same time? And what's with the battery? Lithium batteries don't last long enough to be used in cars, IMO. They also can't be recycled, and mining lithium pollutes as hell, AFAIK.
> 
> The whole idea of owning an electric car in their current state is just a big nightmare.


I do believe they are a fad to be doing good but for everything else that's needed, I think they are a worse polluter than normal cars.   I'd love to see proper 100% legit facts, but I'm sure there's no such thing and one will always look worse than the other...  I can understand though from a servicing point of view, electric cars are somewhat cheaper by far in that regard.  


AusWolf said:


> Same with my Fiesta ST. Buying it 2 years ago was the best decision ever.
> 
> 
> I agree. You can be a twat at 20 mph as well. It's only gonna end fun driving as we know it. Like common people having a bit of fun is such a huge sin. Why is the world so serious about everything nowadays? Where have the happy '80s gone?


Sad to say it that even when the speed limit is at 20 and someone's limited to 70/80, you'd get someone trying to do that speed through a 20.  I believe that the only time you won't have speeding is when the car knows the speed and just limits the car accordingly...  By then, it'll be like iRobot......


lexluthermiester said:


> I'm not going to drive electric until the per charge range matches or exceeds the range of a full tank of liquid fuel and the recharge times go from hours down to minutes(less than 20). Electric vehicles are unacceptable until those metrics are achieved.


I do wonder if there's going to be another option before that happens.  I mean, I'm sorry but I'm not going to spend out £50k on a car I don't want.  I couldn't afford to do so and I wouldn't want to either.  IF and when I buy another car, it'll be something that I want to have rather than something that I'm told to have.  I so far have zero interest in electric cars, even the performance doesn't get the car juices in me flowing...  They just don't do a thing for me..  May as well drive a fridge....


Tatty_One said:


> I wonder how many Porches, Ferraris and Lamborghini's will be sold in Europe next year when they are speed restricted, I suppose at that point the driving pleasure will be 3 - 4 seconds worth of 0 - 70 mph acceleration and the sound coming out of the exhaust, well worth it for £100k - £300k
> 
> @lexluthermiester  I agree, my next door neighbour drives a company full electric Polestar 2, he has had an external power point installed for it, it takes him around 13 hours (he said) to get a full charge and that gives him a range of about 330 miles but occasionally his work journeys are a bit longer so he has to stop to fast charge at a charging station, that takes around 25 minutes but costs £40  although that is about half the cost of the liquid stuff relative to the cars performance which is 408BHP with a 0 - 60 time of under 4 seconds.
> 
> Polestar 2 – Our 100% electric car | Polestar UK


There's only so many times you can go 0 to 70 and get bored of it, but then you'll have idiots on the road that will find a way to make the legal limits dangerous.  You only have to see when a traffic jam starts forming to how many idiots are there and how little patience people have...  Ever since the first lock down and no people on the road, the road manners around where I live and seeing it drive up the motorway to pick up my eldest daughter has become horrible.  I'm sadly sure it's like it everywhere in the world, not just in Somerset in the UK..


Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Imo good. There are lots of nutters driving who are imo fuckwits. I really don't see the need to buy a car that does 160+ when the speed limit on a motorway is 70.
> 
> Biggest sheep mentality bullshit in the UK is the TV tax....sorry license. I don't pay it and never will, even if it meant going to jail, I would still stand in court and say i'm not paying it, and not paying your fine either as paying it means i agree i did something wrong.


Most of the cars I've owned have been able to do double the speed limit and some more but just because you can doesn't mean you should.  


FreedomEclipse said:


> I think a lot of chargers in supermarket carparks and motorways can give you about 30-40% charge in 20-30mins. But yes, More charging points need to be built in residential areas to so that people have somewhere to charge if the local council doesnt grant them permission to build their own charge point at home... and even then i dont think those home chargers charge as fast as the ones in supermarkets and motorways.


I believe we are going to be needing a shed load more electric made before we even have enough electric to charge everything..  It seems utterly mental saying that we need cleaner energy but then we need to find a way to make it and without something going majorly bad should something go wrong.  Efficiency I think is the key...
And no I don't believe that home charging is anywhere near what a supermarket or services charger is.  

After a little Googling, I found this link which seems to explain things quite well  

In summary of the link, charging at home 3kW to 7kW charging.
Services charging up to 120kW so there's a little difference there....  

What I did find funny is the quote down the page saying about if someone has finished charging and you need it they'll move...  I wonder how long that will last should there be more electric cars around that chargers.......    Food for thought for me there...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 25, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> But yes, More charging points need to be built in residential areas


I disagree entirely. We don't need more recharge stations. Battery formulations need improvement to increase energy densities and recharge times. Ideally, super capacitors are a better solution as they can recharge very quickly, but the problem is keeping that charge stored long enough for it to be useful.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I disagree entirely. We don't need more recharge stations.



Plan to run your electric car on solar power?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 25, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Plan to run your electric car on solar power?


Um...


lexluthermiester said:


> Battery formulations need improvement to increase energy densities and recharge times. Ideally, super capacitors are a better solution as they can recharge very quickly, but the problem is keeping that charge stored long enough for it to be useful.


...nope.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Um...
> 
> ...nope.



but how are you going to charge your car without any chargepoints? what if you get to an existing chargepoint and someone is already charging? what if there arent any chargers free and available?

its like having all the residents in a large block of flats trying to share 2 toilets


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 25, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but how are you going to charge your car without any chargepoints? what if you get to an existing chargepoint and someone is already charging? what if there arent any chargers free and available?
> 
> its like having all the residents in a large block of flats trying to share 2 toilets


Again...


lexluthermiester said:


> Battery formulations need improvement to increase energy densities and recharge times.


...this would mean charging at home becomes faster & easier. And if charges lasted longer(greater vehicle range) and charge times were shorter(less waiting for charge to complete), the problems you describe would either not exist or would be diminished, even at recharge stations, which I'm sure will replace refueling stations.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 25, 2021)

Well one thing I do know, all new cars being sold in the UK from 2030 will be all electric, I am guessing there will be millions of petrol heads buying decent used petrol cars in 2029, it's gonna get manic at that point, I do believe that we need to be greener, no doubt there but bringing in a law without the appropriate infrastructure planning is just going to defeat the whole object, although I wouldn't be surprised if road tax for petrol cars will go through the roof, we are already seeing that now, my youngest daughter has an F Type jag and she pays not far short of £500 a year to drive the thing, in fact any petrol/diesel car new or used that cost £40k plus new originally comes with that amount of road tax today.

On top of all that, there are less and less petrol engine choice already if you even want to buy a mainstream family motor.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 25, 2021)

I'll be gad to see the back of dirty IC cars. Can't wait for all electric, i'm sure the infrastructure will be there to support it as they become more prevalent. 

I guess at some point there will be electric muscle cars, as electric motors produce 100% torque from 0 rpm which is pretty good.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 25, 2021)

Seeing as i'll be doing less miles with my new job my next car is practically going to be a fun car and semi impractical while my GF car is the shopping car.
I'm not spending no more than £30k tops on my next car as beyond that is too much, mainly looking at 2 door coupe for my final car...would like to get a Supra mk4 or RX7 or something but too expensive now.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 25, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Seeing as i'll be doing less miles with my new job my next car is practically going to be a fun car and semi impractical while my GF car is the shopping car.
> I'm not spending no more than £30k tops on my next car as beyond that is too much, mainly looking at 2 door coupe for my final car...would like to get a Supra mk4 or RX7 or something but too expensive now.



I fully expect an oil crisis within next 5 years and gas to nearly double in price, so I am banking on the 2022 Hyundai Ioniq 60 mpg hybrid for 23k.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 25, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Seeing as i'll be doing less miles with my new job my next car is practically going to be a fun car and semi impractical while my GF car is the shopping car.



GR Yaris or Hyundai i30N


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 26, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I fully expect an oil crisis within next 5 years and gas to nearly double in price, so I am banking on the 2022 Hyundai Ioniq 60 mpg hybrid for 23k.


Not fussed if there is one, go out with a bang with petrol car. This would be the last hoorah before the "electric" car era kicks in.


FreedomEclipse said:


> GR Yaris or Hyundai i30N


Sadly not.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 26, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Not fussed if there is one, go out with a bang with petrol car. This would be the last hoorah before the "electric" car era kicks in.
> 
> Sadly not.


I had a Nissan 370Z for a few months about 5 years back, bought it as a stand in car 2nd hand as I had ordered a different new car but the wait time was 8 months, I sold it for more than I paid for it but I was sorry to see it go TBH, you could do a lot worse.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 26, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Sadly not



*sad chu-chu noises*


----------



## phill (Aug 26, 2021)

That will be something truly missed....  Nothing like a V8 rumbling along and a Harley Davidson bike roaring past either...  At least you knew it was coming!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 26, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> I had a Nissan 370Z for a few months about 5 years back, bought it as a stand in car 2nd hand as I had ordered a different new car but the wait time was 8 months, I sold it for more than I paid for it but I was sorry to see it go TBH, you could do a lot worse.


Ironically I'm currently debating between:
2nd gen GT86(had 1st gen) with all the mods to get the most out of the NA setup or go turbo. I'm very familiar with the GT86 platform as I had one before so getting 2nd gen/face lift would be an option.
My other option is a 370z nismo and then modify it after few months to year of ownership. Always had my eye on one as it's just the next step up after the GT86 and 2.0 turbos.
Never owned a V6 before, out of all the modern sports JDM cars which is practically:
Nissan GTR - too expensive
Honda NSX - too expensive
Lexus LCF - too new,expensive and not many tuning companies are interested
Edit:
Toyota A90 Supra - regardless of version they are too expensive still sadly but wouldn't mind one
Lexus RCF - not many tuning companies are interested
Nissan 370z - the last Z to be sold in UK since the 400z isn't coming out in UK and still reasonably affordable to maintain compared to the cars above and lot of tuning options
Honda civic type r fk8 - much prefer the FK8 over the fk2,don't fancy another hatchback at this moment, reasonably affordable to maintain and lot of tuning option
Toyota GRYaris - too new but lot of tuning options to come
Subaru Impreza WRX STI - no interest in saloon and the engine is old tech that hasn't improved since the first gen
Toyota/Subaru GT86/BRZ - affordable and lot of tuning options
Toyota GR86 - lot of tuning options in future and it looks promising but too new and will probably have the new speed limiter
Mazda MX-5 -affordable and not many tuning options for the skyactiv engine. Gf isn't interested in me owning one sadly.
Suzuki Swift sport - too small




FreedomEclipse said:


> *sad chu-chu noises*



Old turbo Chu Chu noises will be missed.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 26, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Honda NSX - too expensive


But worth it! Love that car. Miss it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 26, 2021)

Mitubishi 3000GT loved these, probably rare now


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> But worth it!


We talking old or new gen? Both worth it regardless but any "supercar" is asking for robbery in UK lol.
Completely forgot to include the A90 Supra to my list, now I wouldn't mind one but again too expensive still.


Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Mitubishi 3000GT loved these, probably rare now


They were cheap few years ago, lot of old 80-early 2000s JDM cars have gone up in value by a lot now.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 26, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> We talking old


Yup. I've not driven the new revision. Not a fan of the new look. I hear they're fun to drive though. Mine was a 1992 model with the 5speed. Miss that car.



kurosagi01 said:


> but any "supercar" is asking for robbery in UK lol.


Fair enough.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 26, 2021)

I wish I made as much money as y'all, but alas my job is stress free and easy so I can't complain.  I actually have a meeting later this week to lease a 2021 Hyundai Ioniq, is the main reason I mentioned it earlier.  $2000 down, and $189 a month for 36 months. Yeah you don't get to keep it at the end of it all, but with 58mpg city and 60 mpg highway, and how expensive things are getting (tires, general maintenance, replace the batteries in 8 years for another 5 grand) I won't have to worry about any of that with a brand new 3 year lease, and when the lease is up as long as the price is around the same, I will do another 3 year lease on the 2024/2025 Hyundai Ioniq.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 26, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I wish I made as much money as y'all


No, back then I didn't make that much money. My NSX was 4 years old, had been in a wreck(rear ended), needed some TLC but was dead cheap as a result. I bought it, did some of the fixing up myself and took the rest to a friend who worked at a body shop. For the grand total of 4 months of work and $5500(in 1996) had a restored NSX that looked brand new and drove like an Indy car. Little bit of BOOYAH!


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> No, back then I didn't make that much money. My NSX was 4 years old, had been in a wreck(rear ended), needed some TLC but was dead cheap as a result. I bought it, did some of the fixing up myself and took the rest to a friend who worked at a body shop. For the grand total of 4 months of work and $5500(in 1996) had a restored NSX that looked brand new and drove like an Indy car. Little bit of BOOYAH!



The world has changed a lot sadly. I wish I didn't have to be ultra economical with every decision I make, but yeah... with skyrocketing food prices etc... I just feel... better safe than sorry. Keep stacking my money, and make best economical choices I can make.  /shrug


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 26, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Old turbo Chu Chu noises will be missed



How about:






Plenty of room at the back for golf clubs, girlfriends and dogs.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yup. I've not driven the new revision. Not a fan of the new look. I hear they're fun to drive though. Mine was a 1992 model with the 5speed. Miss that car.
> 
> 
> Fair enough.


Damn, do you have any regrets in selling it? I'm probably going to assume no as time has changed and priorities are different.
A lot of people have selling remorse in old cars but nobody would predict they would turn into a "collector" item of valuable, which the same can be said with old toys aswell that get bashed as a kid.


lynx29 said:


> I wish I made as much money as y'all, but alas my job is stress free and easy so I can't complain.  I actually have a meeting later this week to lease a 2021 Hyundai Ioniq, is the main reason I mentioned it earlier.  $2000 down, and $189 a month for 36 months. Yeah you don't get to keep it at the end of it all, but with 58mpg city and 60 mpg highway, and how expensive things are getting (tires, general maintenance, replace the batteries in 8 years for another 5 grand) I won't have to worry about any of that with a brand new 3 year lease, and when the lease is up as long as the price is around the same, I will do another 3 year lease on the 2024/2025 Hyundai Ioniq.


No stress mate, do what you like and prioritise what you need and want accordingly. If you semi-enjoy your job and its stress free then you are winning regardless.
We appear to have chicken shortage because of a lot of delivery driver shortage, who would thought the gov want to cut down on lorries and go "EV" on them too but they are like one of the most needed transportation in the UK to transport goods and EVs just won't be able to cope the load.


FreedomEclipse said:


> How about:
> 
> View attachment 214302
> 
> Plenty of room at the back for golf clubs, girlfriends and dogs.


I would consider it but as I said, I don't fancy another hatchback at the moment.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 26, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Damn, do you have any regrets in selling it?


Yes and no. I miss the fun I had driving it. But I wanted a vehicle my growing family could fit into. I made a profit from it. Sold it for $12,500, even with the branded title.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yes and no. I miss the fun I had driving it. But I wanted a vehicle my growing family could fit into. I made a profit from it. Sold it for $12,500, even with the branded title.


I would have thought a used Honda/Acura NSX would have sold for a lot more than 12.5k being a supercar back in them days still?
Nothing wrong selling it for other needs though.


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2021)

All I'd say is that if your going to buy something for a weekend fun car, make sure whatever you buy, its something you really do want.  For myself, screw the outlay or the costs, if its something that you 'want' and its a 'dream car', don't go for second best because it's a cheaper option.  I believe if you ever did you'd just hate what you had picked out ever more....


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 27, 2021)

phill said:


> All I'd say is that if your going to buy something for a weekend fun car, make sure whatever you buy, its something you really do want.  For myself, screw the outlay or the costs, if its something that you 'want' and its a 'dream car', don't go for second best because it's a cheaper option.  I believe if you ever did you'd just hate what you had picked out ever more....


That I can agree on, just difficult to justify wanting a old 90s JDM car though when their value are going up still lol but...a 370z nismo is like the middle ground and the GT86 is my other option as I really like them still.


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 27, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Imo good. There are lots of nutters driving who are imo fuckwits. I really don't see the need to buy a car that does 160+ when the speed limit on a motorway is 70.


I disagree. You don't need to drive fast to be a fuckwit, but with a little skill and attention (and road quality), driving fast isn't necessarily dangerous - proved by Germany's Autobahn. Nannying people into obeying every small rule every single time does not create a safer environment - only a more restricted one with more frustrated people.



phill said:


> *I do believe they are a fad to be doing good but for everything else that's needed, I think they are a worse polluter than normal cars.*   I'd love to see proper 100% legit facts, but I'm sure there's no such thing and one will always look worse than the other...  I can understand though from a servicing point of view, electric cars are somewhat cheaper by far in that regard.


Based on what I've seen and read, I totally agree. Getting electricity from the network isn't a lot greener than internal combustion (at least petrol, which burns rather cleanly compared to diesel). I'd rather not get started on the "renewable electricity" fad with windmill farms occupying huge chunks of land which could be natural habitat for plants and animals, or solar panels with a limited life expectancy. Not to mention the dirty lithium batteries in cars that can't really be recycled at this point in time.



lexluthermiester said:


> I disagree entirely. We don't need more recharge stations. Battery formulations need improvement to increase energy densities and recharge times. Ideally, super capacitors are a better solution as they can recharge very quickly, but the problem is keeping that charge stored long enough for it to be useful.


Exactly that. Lithium battery technology isn't good enough for mainstream use in cars. Period.



Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> I'll be gad to see the back of dirty IC cars. Can't wait for all electric, i'm sure the infrastructure will be there to support it as they become more prevalent.
> 
> I guess at some point there will be electric muscle cars, as electric motors produce 100% torque from 0 rpm which is pretty good.


Do you have the infrastructure to charge an electric car at home? I don't.



phill said:


> Sad to say it that even when the speed limit is at 20 and someone's limited to 70/80, you'd get someone trying to do that speed through a 20.  I believe that the only time you won't have speeding is when the car knows the speed and just limits the car accordingly...  By then, it'll be like iRobot......


That's exactly what the EU government is planning with sign detection cameras and GPS assistance.


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> That I can agree on, just difficult to justify wanting a old 90s JDM car though when their value are going up still lol but...a 370z nismo is like the middle ground and the GT86 is my other option as I really like them still.


Never difficult if you are going to enjoy it more and look and think, "Hell yeah!" and the same when you drive it rather than "Meh" when you see it and drive it...  I'm after another car, family estate.... But with a twist.....



AusWolf said:


> I disagree. You don't need to drive fast to be a fuckwit, but with a little skill and attention (and road quality), driving fast isn't necessarily dangerous - proved by Germany's Autobahn. Nannying people into obeying every small rule every single time does not create a safer environment - only a more restricted one with more frustrated people.
> 
> 
> Based on what I've seen and read, I totally agree. Getting electricity from the network isn't a lot greener than internal combustion (at least petrol, which burns rather cleanly compared to diesel). I'd rather not get started on the "renewable electricity" fad with windmill farms occupying huge chunks of land which could be natural habitat for plants and animals, or solar panels with a limited life expectancy. Not to mention the dirty lithium batteries in cars that can't really be recycled at this point in time.
> ...


I really do wonder what will happen with the batteries afterwards...  I mean, if they can only recycle so many or so much of them, what's going to happen to the waste left over?   I'd guess most of a petrol/diesel car can be recycled or re-purposed?

Nanny state then I guess, here we come...  although what will they do without all the funds rolling in from the fines etc. to keep the speed cameras going and what will happen to them?  Left to rot by the side of the road or over head on the motorways??


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 27, 2021)

Ha it is when they are more than the budget you set yourself lol,we will see. I won't be making a decision until I've finalised how much I have to work with after buying house.

They can easily cut down pollution from amount of vehicles on road if they actually commit to promoting WFH but they want them companies to rent out offices and buy coffees too.
Just flashback to last year when we was in "lockdown" and the sky actually looks clear and nice, it made a significant difference.


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Ha it is when they are more than the budget you set yourself lol,we will see. I won't be making a decision until I've finalised how much I have to work with after buying house.
> 
> They can easily cut down pollution from amount of vehicles on road if they actually commit to promoting WFH but they want them companies to rent out offices and buy coffees too.
> Just flashback to last year when we was in "lockdown" and the sky actually looks clear and nice, it made a significant difference.


That's the issue I think you setting a limit for something, take the limit away, get what you really want    I don't do limits for buying anything as I just end up buying things twice and it costing me twice as much as it should have done or been..  I'm all for spending right the first time.  If I don't do that, then I'll just end up wasting more cash than I'm saving..  

All they need to do is stop advertising all these idiots on Youtube with 3000BHP shopping trolleys that do 8.6 to the quarter mile and things would be a hell of a lot better.  There's so many of the channels doing it I just don't get it.  Or how about getting shot of crap on Youtube/Facebook etc. might save some space on servers and such like...  Hell even bring back Blockbuster and the like instead of all the damn streaming...  

So many different ways to deal with things but as always, its the cash flow that they like and they don't really care I don't believe about the environment as they like to say they do.  If so, rather than wait 10 20 years to get something stopped or changed, just say, this is the end date, get it sorted.   
I mean, how hard can it be??


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 27, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> I would have thought a used Honda/Acura NSX would have sold for a lot more than 12.5k being a supercar back in them days still?


Branded title.



AusWolf said:


> Exactly that. Lithium battery technology isn't good enough for mainstream use in cars. Period.


Right, Lithium is dangerous, expensive, energy desity is not good enough by far, and durability is iffy at best. We need a better energy storage solution.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 27, 2021)

What happens to EV batteries after they can't be used in cars? | Autocar
					

Before EV batteries are finally recycled, they can often lead long lives in other applications




					www.autocar.co.uk
				












						UK consortium enters race to build solid-state batteries for electric cars
					

Some prototypes exist, but firms have struggled to commercialise a durable solid-state battery




					www.google.co.uk
				




The future will come soon enough.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 27, 2021)

We need shoebox reactors


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 27, 2021)

phill said:


> That's the issue I think you setting a limit for something, take the limit away, get what you really want    I don't do limits for buying anything as I just end up buying things twice and it costing me twice as much as it should have done or been..  I'm all for spending right the first time.  If I don't do that, then I'll just end up wasting more cash than I'm saving..
> 
> All they need to do is stop advertising all these idiots on Youtube with 3000BHP shopping trolleys that do 8.6 to the quarter mile and things would be a hell of a lot better.  There's so many of the channels doing it I just don't get it.  Or how about getting shot of crap on Youtube/Facebook etc. might save some space on servers and such like...  Hell even bring back Blockbuster and the like instead of all the damn streaming...
> 
> ...


Well who knows,maybe the market will crash and the value will drop again, I remember seeing a white imported RX-7 for £25k 2 years back, now they are going for £35k+.


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well who knows,maybe the market will crash and the value will drop again, I remember seeing a white imported RX-7 for £25k 2 years back, now they are going for £35k+.


Don't look at a R34 GTR V-Spec ......


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 27, 2021)

phill said:


> Don't look at a R34 GTR V-Spec ......


No interest in R34 GTR but I have seen the price of them now,complete bonkers lol.
The R32 are at the price similar to what the r34s were few years back and r33s are slowly creeping up too.
Toyota Supra have gone up to crazy value too.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 27, 2021)

So I did something else with oats


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 31, 2021)

Ah man... Rebuilding my fishing kit - budgeted myself about £400 and spent almost a quarter of it. This shit is expensive.


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 31, 2021)

Day 5 of self-isolation. 5 more to go. So far, it's not as bad as people think (touch wood). The only thing that really annoys me is how disgusting it feels to eat something without being able to taste it. Even the most delicious dishes feel like eating paper. At least I've finally got around to doing the Metro marathon (2033, LL, E) that I've been planning on doing for a long time.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 31, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> The only thing that really annoys me is how disgusting it feels to eat something without being able to taste it. Even the most delicious dishes feel like eating paper.


I feel lucky. That didn't happen to me. It was more the sense of smell that diminished somewhat. It came back after a week or so. The taste of some things changed a bit. Citrus for example. Lemon & Limes are a bit more tangy than bitter like they once were, grapefruit has a slight meaty flavor(put me right off) and oranges have a slight berry flavor to them. Onions(any type) are now just foul. I wasn't a fan to begin with, but now they're just repulsive, even the smell makes me want to spew. As a result of these experiences I become fashinated with the chemistry science of taste & smell. Utterly intriguing.


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 31, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I feel lucky. That didn't happen to me. It was more the sense of smell that diminished somewhat. It came back after a week or so. The taste of some things changed a bit. Citrus for example. Lemon & Limes are a bit more tangy than bitter like they once were, grapefruit has a slight meaty flavor(put me right off) and oranges have a slight berry flavor to them. Onions(any type) are now just foul. I wasn't a fan to begin with, but now they're just repulsive, even the smell makes me want to spew. As a result of these experiences I become fashinated with the chemistry science of taste & smell. Utterly intriguing.


That's really interesting!

I also have no sense of smell... what that actually means is... do you know the sense of "smell" you experience when you dive deep in a pool and your nose gets full of chlorinated pool water which numbs you for half a minute or so? That's the kind of "smell" I'm having 24 hours a day right now.

It's also weird that people die of this thing, and here I am complaining about not being able to smell or taste food.  We, 21st century humans don't realise the impact the smallest disturbance can have on our lives. We live like terminators, rushing through weekdays, looking for performance and efficiency in all areas of life, and we forget how much joy we get from simple things, like a good-tasting bit of food or a cup of coffee.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 31, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> That's the kind of "smell" I'm having 24 hours a day right now.


Wow!


AusWolf said:


> We, 21st century humans don't realise the impact the smallest disturbance can have on our lives. We live like terminators, rushing through weekdays, looking for performance and efficiency in all areas of life, and we forget how much joy we get from simple things, like a good-tasting bit of food or a cup of coffee.


True. I think the whole world needs to find a way to slow things down.


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 31, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> True. I think the whole world needs to find a way to slow things down.


I couldn't agree more.

It reminds me of job adverts. Basically all of them start the same way nowadays: "Do you enjoy being part of a fast-paced, dynamic team?" Short answer: Hell no!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 31, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I couldn't agree more.


And that's not an opinion brought on by being middle-aged. I've thought this since my teenage years.


AusWolf said:


> "Do you enjoy being part of a fast-paced, dynamic team?" Short answer: Hell no!


Right there with you!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 31, 2021)

As we are approaching Autumn...just remember now that mask is a "choice", people that catch a cold and choose not to wear one will spread their cold to other people.
Don't be that kind of person peeps


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 31, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> As we are approaching Autumn...just remember now that mask is a "choice", people that catch a cold and choose not to wear one will spread their cold to other people.
> Don't be that kind of person peeps



I just hired for a second job, so I will be working around 50-55 hours a week now (its mostly stress free), but I will be the only employee on the night shift at this new job. Plus my remote job that is part time. 

I feel... very very lucky. Especially since Covid is 100% not done with us, I really think we will see a mutation within two years that destroys the vaccine completely. I hope I am wrong, but yeah, thankful I don't have to be around people right now.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 31, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> As we are approaching Autumn...just remember now that mask is a "choice", people that catch a cold and choose not to wear one will spread their cold to other people.
> Don't be that kind of person peeps



I have super supreme superb superlative stellar herd immunity. Its super rare that i catch a cold.


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 31, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have super supreme superb superlative stellar herd immunity. Its super rare that i catch a cold.


Same here. Last time I caught a cold was about 10 years ago. Still managed to catch the plague somehow. Not that it's any bad, though (touch wood).


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 31, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have super supreme superb superlative stellar herd immunity. Its super rare that i catch a cold.



It's probably more so that you just don't have contact with a lot of people. For example, if you are a teacher or live with kids that go to public school, you probably would have had a cold at least once or twice within those ten years, probably more than that.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 31, 2021)

No sense of smell or taste, that could make sex odd


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 31, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> No sense of smell or taste, that could make sex odd


It's more like the fact that the missus doesn't want to catch it, so she won't have sex with me until I'm healed.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 31, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> No sense of smell or taste, that could make sex odd


It could make it less worrisome...


AusWolf said:


> It's more like the fact that the missus doesn't want to catch it, so she won't have sex with me until I'm healed.


She's likely to get it anyway... No need to worry about the naughtiness..


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 31, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> She's likely to get it anyway... No need to worry about the naughtiness..



yeah but viral load is a key factor here. if you are exposed for two seconds and get it, then go about your day... much better odds then someone who has it breathing next to you for 5 hours straight... I still think viral load plays a big part in all of it. it's probably the reason no one in my family (house) died, as we have a big house and we all live fairly far apart and keep to ourselves. yet my uncle and grandma did die, they were sent to a "room" with a bunch of other covid patients... 

seems to me we should be putting people out in the forest when they test positive. its all about the viral load... really surprised the science hasn't figured this one out yet, but this is my guess.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 31, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> yet my uncle and grandma did die, they were sent to a "room" with a bunch of other covid patients...
> 
> seems to me we should be putting people out in the forest when they test positive. its all about the viral load... really surprised the science hasn't figured this one out yet, but this is my guess.



Im sorry for your loss -- At the same time that is exactly the reason why care homes for the elderly were hit so hard early on. All it took was one of them to start getting sick and the GPs/NHS sending them back after their visit and telling them it was nothing and pop a paracetamol. Everyone around them just started dropping like flies.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 31, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im sorry for your loss -- At the same time that is exactly the reason why care homes for the elderly were hit so hard early on. All it took was one of them to start getting sick and the GPs/NHS sending them back after their visit and telling them it was nothing and pop a paracetamol. Everyone around them just started dropping like flies.



my uncle was the worst part though, when he got covid in may 2020, they took him to a "quarantine place" with other covid patients... my guess is the viral load just was exacerbated so much by this move... that he stood no chance.

honestly if i get covid again, im taking a tent into the woods, and chilling there for 14 days with some books.  i am surprised i have not read of a single scientist suggest pure 100% nature based isolation like this. it makes sense imo, limit the viral load.


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 31, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> She's likely to get it anyway... No need to worry about the naughtiness..


That's what I keep telling her, but... 



lynx29 said:


> yeah but viral load is a key factor here. if you are exposed for two seconds and get it, then go about your day... much better odds then someone who has it breathing next to you for 5 hours straight... I still think viral load plays a big part in all of it. it's probably the reason no one in my family (house) died, as we have a big house and we all live fairly far apart and keep to ourselves. yet my uncle and grandma did die, they were sent to a "room" with a bunch of other covid patients...
> 
> seems to me we should be putting people out in the forest when they test positive. its all about the viral load... really surprised the science hasn't figured this one out yet, but this is my guess.


That's why she keeps going to work on contrary to government recommendations of the whole household self-isolating. She has a much better chance of not getting sick if she only spends a couple of hours at night with me.

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 1, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> my uncle was the worst part though, when he got covid in may 2020, they took him to a "quarantine place" with other covid patients... my guess is the viral load just was exacerbated so much by this move... that he stood no chance.
> 
> honestly if i get covid again, im taking a tent into the woods, and chilling there for 14 days with some books.  i am surprised i have not read of a single scientist suggest pure 100% nature based isolation like this. it makes sense imo, limit the viral load.


Money talks, the NHS can't afford it and them "contracts" and "money" is dealt by Boris's good mates. We can dump so much resource into the NHS but it probably won't fix it issue still I bet.
Sorry for your loss mate.
One of my parents mate passed away from Covid last year as well after visiting her niece at the hospital who was in there because she had cancer I believe.
Going to the Hospital is 50/50 split when it comes to if it is actually safe or not but it must "generally" be safe if all the staff can still go there.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 1, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> if you are exposed for two seconds


Two seconds? Like two complete seconds? This gives a whole new meaning to the term "quicky"...


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 1, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Two seconds? Like two complete seconds? This gives a whole new meaning to the term "quicky"...



ye I believe I read that is all it takes, if someone says, "pass the salt" and they turn back around and you never speak to them again... that's all it takes. and boom DUNZO BABY


----------



## phill (Sep 1, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Wow!
> 
> True. I think the whole world needs to find a way to slow things down.







We couldn't possibly do that......


----------



## debs3759 (Sep 2, 2021)

Hey y'all. Just spotted this hangout. I'm in Northampton, and gonna read back a few pages to see if there's any talk of anything other than Covid  I collect old computer parts, and am housebound (or should I say warehouse bound, coz there's boxes everywhere!)


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 2, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> Hey y'all. Just spotted this hangout. I'm in Northampton, and gonna read back a few pages to see if there's any talk of anything other than Covid  I collect old computer parts, and am housebound (or should I say warehouse bound, coz there's boxes everywhere!)



its a 914 page long thread, sometimes we just go on various tangents for a few pages at a time. pretty sure everyone is done with covid now.  /shrug

@kurosagi01 What type of tires do you recommend for motorcycles in the UK? is there a particular tire/brand/model that is great for all the rainy/wet roads?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 2, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> Hey y'all. Just spotted this hangout. I'm in Northampton, and gonna read back a few pages to see if there's any talk of anything other than Covid  I collect old computer parts, and am housebound (or should I say warehouse bound, coz there's boxes everywhere!)


Hey welcome to the club! Better late then never, eh?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 2, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> Hey y'all. Just spotted this hangout. I'm in Northampton, and gonna read back a few pages to see if there's any talk of anything other than Covid  I collect old computer parts, and am housebound (or should I say warehouse bound, coz there's boxes everywhere!)


Northampton is a right sh*t hole,though it isn't too bad in a broader spectrum..its "quiet" enough and very diverse in terms of space but still full of d*ckheads.


lynx29 said:


> its a 914 page long thread, sometimes we just go on various tangents for a few pages at a time. pretty sure everyone is done with covid now.  /shrug
> 
> @kurosagi01 What type of tires do you recommend for motorcycles in the UK? is there a particular tire/brand/model that is great for all the rainy/wet roads?


Not sure about motorcycles tyres in the UK but if its like cars, you can't really go wrong with Michelin,Dunlop, Bridgestone, Pirelli and Continental  really.
Quick google you should be able to get Michelin Pilot Road which are equilvant to Pilotsport?
Cars is pretty easy if its performance car.
Michelin Pilotsport 4 
Goodyear Eagle F1
Yokohama Advan Sport or Sport or AD08Rs

My mid-range goto tyres are generally Avon ZV series which is what I have on my car at the moment.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 2, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Northampton is a right sh*t hole,though it isn't too bad in a broader spectrum..its "quiet" enough and very diverse in terms of space but still full of d*ckheads.
> 
> Not sure about motorcycles tyres in the UK but if its like cars, you can't really go wrong with Michelin,Dunlop, Bridgestone, Pirelli and Continental  really.
> Quick google you should be able to get Michelin Pilot Road which are equilvant to Pilotsport?
> ...


My Fiesta ST is getting a set of Eagle F1's next week. After surviving 5 years / roughly 36k miles, the original Bridgestone Potenzas are starting to show their age. KwikFit's school starting discount couldn't have come at a better time.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 2, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Northampton is a right sh*t hole,though it isn't too bad in a broader spectrum..its "quiet" enough and very diverse in terms of space but still full of d*ckheads.


That can be said of anywhere these days.


----------



## debs3759 (Sep 2, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Northampton is a right sh*t hole,though it isn't too bad in a broader spectrum..its "quiet" enough and very diverse in terms of space but still full of d*ckheads.


LOL, that's one reason why I'm glad I can't get out without help. Don't have to see that side of local life


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 3, 2021)

Ahh, this f**king guy..










Im sure the Taliban arent exactly strapped for cash seeing as they make a few boat loads off heroin. Now have an air force and lightly armoured vehicle brigade but this is ridiculous. What sort of BS game is this man playing??


_"play nice and we'll give you your cash back"_


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 3, 2021)

*cough* politics.

What about that cricket, eh? Jolly good stuff and what not.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 3, 2021)

I have bitten my lip for the last couple of weeks to the point where I now need cosmetic surgery.  Speaking as someone who was part of the very first UK Battlegroup to deploy to Afghanistan in early 2002, sent in to establish a foothold and liberate Kabul it pains me now looking at recent footage to initially see how much progress had been made (I don't recall seeing a single fully intact building left standing in the capital back then) to then see such total capitulation now.  It likely is of little surprise to both our American and British military friends that the Defence Force who had been trained for 17 years by us capitulated in such swift fashion sadly.

My battlegroup also had the first British casualty of the campaign and my deployment was delayed because I had to notify the 21 year old wife holding the 6 month old baby of the death and then look after the repatriation of the body and organise the subsequent military funeral before I could get out there.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 3, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> My battlegroup also had the first British casualty of the campaign and my deployment was delayed because I had to notify the 21 year old wife holding the 6 month old baby of the death and then look after the repatriation of the body and organise the subsequent military funeral before I could get out there.


I salute you sir! That could not have been anything less than deeply unpleasant.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 3, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I salute you sir! That could not have been anything less than deeply unpleasant.


Emotionally scarred for life no doubt but time is a good healer, we have been in touch on a couple of occasions since, she eventually re-married and had 2 more children, she sent me a picture of the boy on his 16th Birthday and said thank you, after I came back from the tour I was asked to accompany her (at her request) to the Coroners inquest, it was made harder by the fact that she was at the time only a couple of years older than my oldest daughter.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 7, 2021)

How I feel when there is a heatwave..and this never gets old.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 7, 2021)

Just found out that HMRC calls dibs if you get any crypto profits.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 7, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> How I feel when there is a heatwave..and this never gets old.


How I feel when I have to go to work (I don't hate my job - but it's a job).


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 7, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> How I feel when I have to go to work (I don't hate my job - but it's a job).


Does your work have AC?


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 7, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Does your work have AC?


No, but I work night shifts.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 8, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> No, but I work night shifts.


Hm..dunno which I would rather have lol.
Day 2 of the heatwave..hopefully rest of the week it will cooler with a bit of rain.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 8, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> How I feel when there is a heatwave..and this never gets old.



I prefer this slightly edited version. I think it captures the moment a bit better












kurosagi01 said:


> Hm..dunno which I would rather have lol.
> Day 2 of the heatwave..hopefully rest of the week it will cooler with a bit of rain.



Sadly its going to be thunder storming all night and possibly for part of tomorrow here also. At least that is what the forecast says.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 8, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Sadly its going to be thunder storming all night and possibly for part of tomorrow here also. At least that is what the forecast says.


Same here, though there isn't a single cloud in the sky at the moment.



kurosagi01 said:


> Hm..dunno which I would rather have lol.


At least night shifts pay better.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 8, 2021)

As long as the weather drops tonight, bring on the thunderstorm.



AusWolf said:


> Same here, though there isn't a single cloud in the sky at the moment.
> 
> 
> At least night shifts pay better.


Though I could do a night shift of programming instead of during the day but no gains from it as most of my colleagues operate during the day and I prefer sleeping while its night time and not during the day.
A little frustrating I sent a box with 2 Manga books in there last week 1st class recorded and Royal Mail has somehow lost it.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 8, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> most of my colleagues operate during the day


That's exactly why I prefer nights (besides the extra pay).  Not that I have anything against my colleagues (they're all nice people as individuals), but as a general rule of thumb: fewer people = less b!tching.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 8, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I prefer this slightly edited version. I think it captures the moment a bit better


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 8, 2021)

Seen this
https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/amp/arma-3-pakistan-footage/


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2021)

Wow this thread for being so damn varied!! ....  I hope everyone is alright 

It's all over the place but the damn heat I'm not so happy with...  That said, I'm hoping it's not raining tomorrow since I had hoped to cycle in to work!!  I don't wanna take the car


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2021)

@the54thvoid


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 9, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @the54thvoid


That was deeply funny!


----------



## LordFarquaad (Sep 9, 2021)

So, I'm dual citizen as I was born in Ontario and married my wife from the UK 3 years ago, we both have dual citizenship and have homes and families both in the UK and Canada but what is going on everywhere right now is completely crazy, she travelled back to the UK last year to attend her grandfathers funeral and has been unable to return to Canada since, as they implemented lockdown not long after the funeral and since then even when things opened up, she couldn't travel back to Canada as it has been on the red list and she hasn't had her vaccines as she has had anaphylactic shock from previous injections, I know someone who has offered me a route to the UK at great cost to myself, roughly 15k CA$, I'm desperate to be with her again , what will happen to me if I do this and get caught? I have no life without her so the risk is worth it, I just want to come where she is and I will quarantine, stay wherever they want me to


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 9, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @the54thvoid



Yeah, Limmy has a lot of weird stuff (though I like it). This was one such thing - for those that dont  know - he can say it, it's a sketch.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 9, 2021)

LordFarquaad said:


> So, I'm dual citizen as I was born in Ontario and married my wife from the UK 3 years ago, we both have dual citizenship and have homes and families both in the UK and Canada but what is going on everywhere right now is completely crazy, she travelled back to the UK last year to attend her grandfathers funeral and has been unable to return to Canada since, as they implemented lockdown not long after the funeral and since then even when things opened up, she couldn't travel back to Canada as it has been on the red list and she hasn't had her vaccines as she has had anaphylactic shock from previous injections, I know someone who has offered me a route to the UK at great cost to myself, roughly 15k CA$, I'm desperate to be with her again , what will happen to me if I do this and get caught? I have no life without her so the risk is worth it, I just want to come where she is and I will quarantine, stay wherever they want me to


As far as I know, you can come, but you'll be put into a quarantine hotel for a week, which will set you back £1700. Total BS if you ask me, and I can feel your pain. My parents live in Hungary, and I haven't seen them for almost 2 years now. Attending a football (soccer) game is totally fine, though. You definitely can't catch the plague from 5000 strangers. But seeing family! Now that's a serious crime.

It all makes me wonder when people are going to get fed up and stand up against their stupid governments (not just in the UK, but all around the world). When are people going to realise that the 21st century isn't the all-loving, all-encompassing utopia that history teachers tell them it is? That our leaders are just as full of sh** as they were a hundred, or a thousand years ago.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 9, 2021)

LordFarquaad said:


> So, I'm dual citizen as I was born in Ontario and married my wife from the UK 3 years ago, we both have dual citizenship and have homes and families both in the UK and Canada but what is going on everywhere right now is completely crazy, she travelled back to the UK last year to attend her grandfathers funeral and has been unable to return to Canada since, as they implemented lockdown not long after the funeral and since then even when things opened up, she couldn't travel back to Canada as it has been on the red list and she hasn't had her vaccines as she has had anaphylactic shock from previous injections, I know someone who has offered me a route to the UK at great cost to myself, roughly 15k CA$, I'm desperate to be with her again , what will happen to me if I do this and get caught? I have no life without her so the risk is worth it, I just want to come where she is and I will quarantine, stay wherever they want me to.



Canada is on green list.



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/canada-united-kingdom-quarantine-no-longer-required-international-travel-1.6154861
		


Just a test to book and you're good to go.



> Canadians travelling to the United Kingdom will not be required to quarantine upon arrival as of Monday, regardless of whether they are fully vaccinated against COVID-19.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 9, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Canada is on green list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy news.  In that case, I'll take back what I said. Not about the world's governments, though.


----------



## mb194dc (Sep 9, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Happy news.  In that case, I'll take back what I said. Not about the world's governments, though.



It's an interesting point, travel restrictions have achieved precisely nothing with regards to stopping Covid variants. The probability of them ever doing so in an open economy like the UK is zero. So why have them?


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 9, 2021)

mb194dc said:


> It's an interesting point, travel restrictions have achieved precisely nothing with regards to stopping Covid variants. The probability of them ever doing so in an open economy like the UK is zero. So why have them?


Exactly!

My other point comes from having recovered from covid recently. Contrary to popular belief, it wasn't bad at all. I felt extremely tired and weak, had a light headache for 2-3 days, and I lost my taste and smell. That's it. Free holiday spent at home, playing on my computer, thank you very much!  I'm not an expert, but I guess if you have a fairly capable immune system, you only go through very mild symptoms. With that thought, why don't we prioritise staying healthy and boosting our immune systems in whichever way we can instead of giving in to the artificially created fearmongering, staying home for no reason, wearing stupid masks that restrict our breathing and eating the same unhealthy shit as ever?


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 9, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Exactly!
> 
> My other point comes from having recovered from covid recently. Contrary to popular belief, it wasn't bad at all. I felt extremely tired and weak, had a light headache for 2-3 days, and I lost my taste and smell. That's it. Free holiday spent at home, playing on my computer, thank you very much!  I'm not an expert, but I guess if you have a fairly capable immune system, you only go through very mild symptoms. With that thought, why don't we prioritise staying healthy and boosting our immune systems in whichever way we can instead of giving in to the artificially created fearmongering, staying home for no reason, wearing stupid masks that restrict our breathing and eating the same unhealthy shit as ever?



I have been mentioning vitamin C / Zinc infusion drips over on the covid data thread. They are proven to increase the amount of Vitamin C in your body like a hundredfold more than taking Vitamin C pills, really a shame its not being studied more. Might be nothing to it... but still worth a try imo.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 9, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Exactly!
> 
> My other point comes from having recovered from covid recently. Contrary to popular belief, it wasn't bad at all. I felt extremely tired and weak, had a light headache for 2-3 days, and I lost my taste and smell. That's it. Free holiday spent at home, playing on my computer, thank you very much!  I'm not an expert, but I guess if you have a fairly capable immune system, you only go through very mild symptoms. With that thought, why don't we prioritise staying healthy and boosting our immune systems in whichever way we can instead of giving in to the artificially created fearmongering, staying home for no reason, wearing stupid masks that restrict our breathing and eating the same unhealthy shit as ever?



There is a lot of retrospective thinking required in a lot of the current discussion. It took a lot of deaths from a lot of infections, as well as asymptomatic infections and vaccines to get us to this point.

Hindsight is s wonderful thing and clearly travel restrictions and vaccinations were the answer. Vaccines reduce deaths in those who are vulnerable. And don't forget long Covid.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 9, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> There is a lot of retrospective thinking required in a lot of the current discussion. It took a lot of deaths from a lot of infections, as well as asymptomatic infections and vaccines to get us to this point.
> 
> Hindsight is s wonderful thing and clearly travel restrictions and vaccinations were the answer. Vaccines reduce deaths in those who are vulnerable. And don't forget long Covid.


I don't know. It's hard to believe in an illness that produces as many different symptoms as there are people catching it - including vaccinated ones. It's also hard to believe that travel restrictions are the answer when many countries were in total lockdown even before covid had a chance to spread, but it did spread nonetheless.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 9, 2021)

New Zealand stamped it out by using travel restrictions. But they dropped the ball with vaccinations. Delta snuck in and ruined the honeymoon. Australia is incredibly strict with lockdowns and their rates are low, deaths also. Again, dropped ball with vaccines 

The UK adopted a different approach. Chaotic border policy allowed an influx. Spread like nuts. But we pushed hard on vaccines. That's why we're pretty much open now. And I believe it's how it should be.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 9, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> New Zealand stamped it out by using travel restrictions. But they dropped the ball with vaccinations. Delta snuck in and ruined the honeymoon. Australia is incredibly strict with lockdowns and their rates are low, deaths also. Again, dropped ball with vaccines
> 
> The UK adopted a different approach. Chaotic border policy allowed an influx. Spread like nuts. But we pushed hard on vaccines. That's why we're pretty much open now. And I believe it's how it should be.


As long as we have the traffic light system, I won't say we're open. I'm still not allowed to visit my parents without spending ridiculous amounts of money on tests and quarantining, which annoys me infinitely more than covid ever will.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 13, 2021)

Right now:       






I can't justify buying one but damn.....


----------



## mb194dc (Sep 13, 2021)

If wanted a 3080ti anytime over next 6 months would buy one now for sure. 

Got a 6800xt in August as an early Christmas present from Scan for £960. Don't expect stock to improve much over the autumn and winter... that is for sure.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 13, 2021)

I've got a 2080ti and the TPU review has my card as being 5dB lower in volume. For me that makes the FE card a no-go.


----------



## phill (Sep 13, 2021)

Well, I've just literally checked Scan.....






At those prices.....  Damn!!   The ones linked from Nvidia are a bargain!!


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 13, 2021)

I believe Scan is the partner that sells them. But only via the Nvidia site.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 13, 2021)

Just saw a advert for Win 11 on TV(UK)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 13, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Right now:
> 
> View attachment 216749
> 
> I can't justify buying one but damn.....



Thats alright - if you buy one. my friend might take your 2080 off you. I know he definitely wants something more powerful but he's caught right smack bang in the middle of a family emergency so might not be able to part with the cash right now, but where and when it clears he may be on the look out for one again.

Meanwhile:


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 16, 2021)

phill said:


> Well, I've just literally checked Scan.....
> 
> View attachment 216760
> 
> ...


Ironically you could have got them at MSRP if you went to Scan BBQ last saturday(11/09/2021) as they had 790 RTX cards from 3060ti-3090.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 16, 2021)

How the fuck did the pair of fuckwits, Harry and Megan get on Time cover. How the fuck are they influential. Pair of babies.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 16, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> How the fuck did the pair of fuckwits, Harry and Megan get on Time cover. How the fuck are they influential. Pair of babies.



Because they fit in with the current MSM's agenda and topics when it comes to reporting/signal boosting 

The fact that they are rich and former Royals means less to the MSM then the point they are trying to argue or campaign for. 

But you're right. Nobody really cares for what these two have to say unless it's Oprah. 

In the ex-royals case, it's also a way for them to make money. 

Apparently, they have sold some sort of rights to amazon or Netflix to create a TV series about them.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 16, 2021)

By MSM you mean the Meghan hating Daily Mail, Daily Express, Standard etc? No, of course not.  

Yet, shockingly, they're all mainstream. Or do you just mean the lefty types. Please, let's not degenerate the proud UK clubhouse into the sort of sewer drivel you find in conspiracy. After all, if you don't generally believe the mainstream media, then clearly, the US never made it to the moon. And the Queen is definitely a lizard creature from space.

I mean c'mon, this is the alternative to our mainstream media.





David Icke: Holocaust denying, 5G conspiracist, anti-vaxxer, and lizard people-illuminati pot stirrer.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 16, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> By MSM you mean the Meghan hating Daily Mail, Daily Express, Standard etc? No, of course not.
> 
> Yet, shockingly, they're all mainstream. Or do you just mean the lefty types. Please, let's not degenerate the proud UK clubhouse into the sort of sewer drivel you find in conspiracy. After all, if you don't generally believe the mainstream media, then clearly, the US never made it to the moon. And the Queen is definitely a lizard creature from space.
> 
> ...



David icke is a fuckwit 1st class


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 16, 2021)

A sad day.









						Sir Clive Sinclair: Computing pioneer dies aged 81
					

The inventor, entrepreneur and ZX Spectrum creator died at his London home following a long illness.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 16, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> A sad day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed. Sad day..


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 18, 2021)

Watching OCUK up to their usual tricks. For a while they had the Galax(y) HOF 3080ti at about £1399, then it dropped to £1349, then back up to £1499, and now it's risen to £1699. I would not be surprised if they soon have it back on at about £1399 but have it listed as 'was £1699'.

I'll update when it happens.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 18, 2021)

Skoda cars to the fucking moon boys!!!!

If I lived in England I'd buy me a nice little Skoda car for 8k quid.  America has nothing that can compare for quality/reliability/price/gas mpg


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 18, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Skoda cars to the fucking moon boys!!!!
> 
> If I lived in England I'd buy me a nice little Skoda car for 8k quid.  America has nothing that can compare for quality/reliability/price/gas mpg


I just hope you don't think that 8k quid would buy you even a new Fabia (smallest model).


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 18, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> I just hope you don't think that 8k quid would buy you even a new Fabia (smallest model).



I am talking used mate, calm down!  10k quid for this Skoda below just bought last month, looks better than anything I ever owned (to be clear i don't own this) but in the video he mentions it was only 10k quid, its very low mileage too and looks great.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 18, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I am talking used mate, calm down!  10k quid for this Skoda below just bought last month, looks better than anything I ever owned (to be clear i don't own this) but in the video he mentions it was only 10k quid, its very low mileage too and looks great.


Yeah, my youngest daughter calls them taxi's (because where I live a lot of taxi drivers use them) but they are solid cars if lacking a little panache.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 18, 2021)

They have come a long way under the VW group
Pre VW they were amongst the worst crap around ( on par with lada snigger )


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Watching OCUK up to their usual tricks. For a while they had the Galax(y) HOF 3080ti at about £1399, then it dropped to £1349, then back up to £1499, and now it's risen to £1699. I would not be surprised if they soon have it back on at about £1399 but have it listed as 'was £1699'.
> 
> I'll update when it happens.


I hate it when companies do that...  Amazon is one for price changing every day...  See with hard drives at the moment as I'm on the look out....



kurosagi01 said:


> Ironically you could have got them at MSRP if you went to Scan BBQ last saturday(11/09/2021) as they had 790 RTX cards from 3060ti-3090.


I've plenty of cards now!!  Sadly not quite close to me but I have some!!   Still got my trusty 480s so I'm good!!


----------



## khemist (Sep 18, 2021)

Still don't have a car license but picked this up a few days ago, had to get a few things done to it, new tyres, raise the suspension front and back as it was lowered, new stock height side stand as it has one for lowered height.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 21, 2021)

Man here I thought hayfever season was over, suffering the worst part of it at the moment after not taking any hayfever tablet throughout the month.
I'm no bike expert but that is a nice bike Khemist, stay safe out there as drivers these days are all impatient d*ckheads.


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Man here I thought hayfever season was over, suffering the worst part of it at the moment after not taking any hayfever tablet throughout the month.
> I'm no bike expert but that is a nice bike Khemist, stay safe out there as drivers these days are all impatient d*ckheads.


And getting worse by the second I'd say...  No one has the time of day for anyone...


----------



## khemist (Sep 21, 2021)

If i think about the idiot drivers too much it would put me off riding, i know there are plenty out there.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 21, 2021)

phill said:


> And getting worse by the second I'd say...  No one has the time of day for anyone...



that's what a short term greed world gets ya.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 24, 2021)

Just looked at the news sorry but home makes me laugh.

no food on the shelves...... it's ok we will get through it, 
Big oil companies loosing profit because they can't deliver petrol.....shit we better call in the army.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Big oil companies loosing profit because they can't deliver petrol.....shit we better call in the army



Isnt that what the government did a few decades ago when the Gov was raising fuel prices and people decided they had enough so were blockading fuel depots? They eventually got people from the army to do the deliveries.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 24, 2021)

Can't remember but wouldn't be surprised I only started reading the news once I left.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 24, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Just looked at the news sorry but home makes me laugh.
> 
> no food on the shelves...... it's ok we will get through it,
> Big oil companies loosing profit because they can't deliver petrol.....*shit we better call in the army*.


None left, they got rid of most of them, but happy to report, having just got back from the Supermarket that the shelves were full, albeit I got some beers in so that shelf needs re-stocking


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 24, 2021)

Like the navy then if we were land locked I could understand not needing a navy but we're an *island!!!*


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 24, 2021)

that electric car sure is looking nicer and nicer boys!!!  EV to the moon!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 24, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Like the navy then if we were land locked I could understand not needing a navy but we're an *island!!!*


Well they had to pay for the 2 new Super carriers we recently got, amazed they have enough to crew them.


----------



## mb194dc (Sep 24, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> that electric car sure is looking nicer and nicer boys!!!  EV to the moon!



Electricity price is also up about 400%...


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 24, 2021)

mb194dc said:


> Electricity price is also up about 400%...



i would say buy some solar panels... but i just remembered the UK is a very cloudy climate. LOL

My backyard is big enough, I am considering some solar panels myself, and a battery to charge a Nissan Leaf.  23k after the 7500 federal tax credit in usa, brand new, and free cost of fuel to get back and forth to work for next ten years before battery needs replaced in the leaf.

not a bad idea. i think i may do it, its pretty sunny where i live.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 24, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> i would say buy some solar panels... but i just remembered the UK is a very cloudy climate. LOL
> 
> My backyard is big enough, I am considering some solar panels myself, and a battery to charge a Nissan Leaf.  23k after the 7500 federal tax credit in usa, brand new, and free cost of fuel to get back and forth to work for next ten years before battery needs replaced in the leaf.
> 
> not a bad idea. i think i may do it, its pretty sunny where i live.


Aslong as the battery contacts don't corrode slightly break the circuit then nissan claims you need a new battery when all you need is a kettle of water and a wire brush.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 24, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Aslong as the battery contacts don't corrode slightly break the circuit then nissan claims you need a new battery when all you need is a kettle of water and a wire brush.



thus spoke Zarathustra


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 24, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> thus spoke Zarathustra


How so? copper onto aluminium oxidizes many stories of Tesla batteries claimed to be dead and need replacing just simply need removing and and cleaning.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 24, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> How so? copper onto aluminium oxidizes many stories of Tesla batteries claimed to be dead and need replacing just simply need removing and and cleaning.



not arguing with you. commending you for taking initiative and prowess in knowing how to preserve batteries!  soon you will be an ubersmench!  once you get some solar panels, and free from civilization!!!


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 24, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> not arguing with you. commending you for taking initiative and prowess in knowing how to preserve batteries!  soon you will be an ubersmench!  once you get some solar panels, and free from civilization!!!


Not sure i understand the meaning behind "thus spoke Zarathustra" fully then I thought most of what he said was irrelevant.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 24, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Not sure i understand the meaning behind "thus spoke Zarathustra" fully then I thought most of what he said was irrelevant.



I was simply referring to Nietchze in a generalized way, i don't remember the story fully its been many years.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2021)

On the subject of electric vehicles, the following is worthy of a read..









						A New Solid-state Battery Surprises the Researchers Who Created It
					

Engineers created a new type of battery that weaves two promising battery sub-fields into a single battery. The battery uses both a solid state electrolyte and an all-silicon anode, making it a silicon all-solid-state battery.



					ucsdnews.ucsd.edu


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 25, 2021)

Now they have finally discovered that using generic battery shapes are a bad idea they have started to experiment with changing the design of the batteries and low and behold they work far better for ev vehicles...... Though my view has always been that nuclear fusion technology is what the car industry needs more that any battery or hydrogen cell.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> On the subject of electric vehicles, the following is worthy of a read..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only downside to this is that it is LG Energy Solution, which means LG will manufacture it someday... which does not give me confidence. They have had two major recalls now of their EV batteries?  Every single Chevy Bolt recently made has been recalled and all sales of that car stopped due to the LG batteries not being made properly...

the quality control level does not inspire confidence, seeing as how so many other companies do batteries just fine, Tesla, Nissan Leaf, etc.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 25, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Only downside to this is that it is LG Energy Solution, which means LG will manufacture it someday... which does not give me confidence. They have had two major recalls now of their EV batteries?  Every single Chevy Bolt recently made has been recalled and all sales of that car stopped due to the LG batteries not being made properly...
> 
> the quality control level does not inspire confidence, seeing as how so many other companies do batteries just fine, Tesla, Nissan Leaf, etc.


Hmm LG make batteries for Tesla so I'm guessing it was Chevy's top notch technology department that screwed up rather than LG.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 25, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Hmm LG make batteries for Tesla so I'm guessing it was Chevy's top notch technology department that screwed up rather than LG.



huh? I thought Tesla made their own batteries, hence their gigafactories in germany and nevada, usa


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 25, 2021)

No they make the modules the cells are outsourced from Panasonic and lg ATM for most of their cars

Same as a motherboard Asus don't make the caps, chipsets or connectors or anything really they just stick it all together

No one wants to make batteries lithium is dirty stuff and completely negates the green of green cars so we let China do it they make money and screw up the climate so we can all drive round in our "Green" cars


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> huh? I thought Tesla made their own batteries, hence their gigafactories in germany and nevada, usa





ThaiTaffy said:


> the cells are outsourced from Panasonic and lg


This.

LG makes great batteries. They experiment though and sometimes things don't always go as planned.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> This.
> 
> LG makes great batteries. They experiment though and sometimes things don't always go as planned.


I've never tried any personally I've always used Panasonic 18650's but any battery can be blamed if the modules have issues especially with sub par cooling, charging circuits or bad balance the amount of linked batteries I see whether it solar systems, rec vehicles or battery boxes that have no idea how balance works is shocking.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I've never tried any personally I've always used Panasonic 18650's but any battery can be blamed if the modules have issues especially with sub par cooling, charging circuits or bad balance the amount of linked batteries I see whether it solar systems, rec vehicles or battery boxes that have no idea how balance works is shocking.


This too!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 27, 2021)

Well I have no clue what i'm going to do in terms of fuel lol, I have my fuel light on and I can't get any fuel at the moment since I need 99oct with E5 rating which only Vpower and Tesco Momentum 99 have.
Luckily I work from home but it puts my trip to the office again on hold until it normalizes again.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 27, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well I have no clue what i'm going to do in terms of fuel lol, I have my fuel light on and I can't get any fuel at the moment since I need 99oct with E5 rating which only Vpower and Tesco Momentum 99 have.
> Luckily I work from home but it puts my trip to the office again on hold until it normalizes again.











						RACE GAS Ultra Performance Racing Fuel Concentrate
					

Race Gas Ultra Fuel Concentrate: For off-road and track use only (see "regular unleaded concentrate" for lower octane use in the links below)




					www.serckmotorsport.co.uk


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 27, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well I have no clue what i'm going to do in terms of fuel lol, I have my fuel light on and I can't get any fuel at the moment since I need 99oct with E5 rating which only Vpower and Tesco Momentum 99 have.
> Luckily I work from home but it puts my trip to the office again on hold until it normalizes again.



I am still considering buying this. Would be nice to commute to work on it on nice days, 5 grand for brand new, and no fuel cost since i can charge it for free at home (my parents wouldn't care)










						METACYCLE
					

Go beyond an eBike. Go beyond a motorcycle. Introducing METACYCLE. The new icon that changes the way you move.




					sondorsx.com


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 27, 2021)

Thailand's roadsides are littered with kids pushing electric mopeds and scooters these days, too focused on racing their friends to look at their battery status indicators.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I am still considering buying this. Would be nice to commute to work on it on nice days, 5 grand for brand new, and no fuel cost since i can charge it for free at home (my parents wouldn't care)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



more than 5k






Dont forget, you could get slapped with import charges and even if the bike is made available in the EU, you could face paying a higher price due to taxes in general. The final sum might be closer to 8 or 9k after import taxes.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 27, 2021)

I don't tend to import anything these days before checking duties and restrictions I've been stung too many times.

A few years ago I decided to try one of the Chuwi windows tablets as a replacement for my Nvidia k1 as I did very little gaming, within a few weeks the nvme drive failed little did I know RMA is impossible due to import restrictions on lithium batteries to China.

Clever no, export mass amounts of lithium powered technology then make returns impossible.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 27, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> more than 5k
> 
> View attachment 218369
> 
> Dont forget, you could get slapped with import charges and even if the bike is made available in the EU, you could face paying a higher price due to taxes in general. The final sum might be closer to 8 or 9k after import taxes.



I live in USA, no import fees, and shipping is around 400 bucks, and the 5% is only if you do payment plan, i'd be paying for it in full.  total cost is 5700 bucks shipped including taxes for me. my only worry is the battery, how many charges before it starts to lose too much range... :/

I only post in this thread cause my ancestral line goes back to 14th century Shropshire England. my ancestors were cabinet makers as far back as the 15th or 16th century I believe. no one noteworthy or anything, just common folk, but still neat imo.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I live in USA, no import fees, and shipping is around 400 bucks, and the 5% is only if you do payment plan, i'd be paying for it in full.  total cost is 5700 bucks shipped including taxes for me. my only worry is the battery, how many charges before it starts to lose too much range... :/
> 
> I only post in this thread cause my ancestral line goes back to 14th century Shropshire England. my ancestors were cabinet makers as far back as the 15th or 16th century I believe. no one noteworthy or anything, just common folk, but still neat imo.



Ah nvm. I thought you were from the UK as youre in the UKclubhouse. But yeah. If one of us here were to get the bike - we'd get stiffed by import charges.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 27, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I only post in this thread cause my ancestral line goes back to 14th century Shropshire England. my ancestors were cabinet makers as far back as the 15th or 16th century I believe. no one noteworthy or anything, just common folk, but still neat imo.


Sorry but aren't like 99% of white American's forefathers from the UK?


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 27, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Sorry but aren't like 99% of white American's forefathers from the UK?








						Science | AAAS
					






					www.science.org
				




Not really, no. 

Another source for the one above has about 64% British, but again, how many of those Brits were mixed nationality? Britain's been a diverse place for over two-thousand years. We traded globally before the Romans even arrived here. There's really no such thing as the patriotically espoused 'true-white Britain' (just another ideology to round-up the ignorant masses). The indiginous Brits that crosed Doggerland were supplanted by Roman culture and various euro-invasions.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 27, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Science | AAAS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can totally believe this but when you remove African Americans,Latin American and anyone else not considered white American's I'm guessing the percentage is closer to what I quoted.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 27, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well I have no clue what i'm going to do in terms of fuel lol, I have my fuel light on and I can't get any fuel at the moment since I need 99oct with E5 rating which only Vpower and Tesco Momentum 99 have.
> Luckily I work from home but it puts my trip to the office again on hold until it normalizes again.


Drop by your local auto supply store and grab a quality octane booster(106 or 108), add it to your tank and then fill up using a lower available grade. It'll balance out to your needed octane and you'll be fine. Make sure you top off though. One bottle is formulated for one tank, generally.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 27, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I can totally believe this but when you remove African Americans,Latin American and anyone else not considered white American's I'm guessing the percentage is closer to what I quoted.



Touche.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 27, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Touche.


Sorry I've had alot of coffee synapse's are firing on all cylinders


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 27, 2021)

I've had beer - synapses are failing.

Edit - It's a Glasgow public holiday.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 27, 2021)

Do Glaswegians need a holiday as an excuse to get drunk??


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 27, 2021)

How very dare you 

Oh, as an FYI, my mum is Welsh - so doubly alcoholic. You Taffy bastard. (love intended).


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 27, 2021)

Alcohol is too cheap here I had to give up, 2 years going strong my only issue is tobacco is sold by the kilo at £2.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 27, 2021)

I've had a couple of desperados


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 30, 2021)

Anyone fancy a laugh, look at this joker-
https://www.gumtree.com/p/desktop-workstation-pcs/high-end-custom-loop-gaming-pc/1416046962

This is for sale in the city i live in. Don't think he'll get close to that price


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 30, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Anyone fancy a laugh, look at this joker-
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/desktop-workstation-pcs/high-end-custom-loop-gaming-pc/1416046962
> 
> This is for sale in the city i live in. Don't think he'll get close to that price



I think hes having a giraffe


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 1, 2021)

ye lads can **** on universal healthcare all you want, but when it comes your turn for pain and violent shaking/tremors in the hands, and you have no health insurance so can't risk the bills to see anyone for help... i tell ya... its scary mates. y'all are very lucky to have universal healthcare even if it is semi-broken. some countries do it better than others. next time i have an apple cider, i will raise my glass to hoping the UK improves its own version instead of butchering it. fear and pain are the worst, i wouldn't wish my current situation on anyone, enemy or ally.


----------



## LordFarquaad (Oct 1, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> ye lads can **** on universal healthcare all you want, but when it comes your turn for pain and violent shaking/tremors in the hands, and you have no health insurance so can't risk the bills to see anyone for help... i tell ya... its scary mates. y'all are very lucky to have universal healthcare even if it is semi-broken. some countries do it better than others. next time i have an apple cider, i will raise my glass to hoping the UK improves its own version instead of butchering it. fear and pain are the worst, i wouldn't wish my current situation on anyone, enemy or ally.


Post jibbie?


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 1, 2021)

LordFarquaad said:


> Post jibbie?



I don't know British slang, you will need to clarify. Not replying to your message above if that is what you are asking. Simply sharing a comment/thought randomly is all.


----------



## LordFarquaad (Oct 1, 2021)

Post vaccination


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 1, 2021)

LordFarquaad said:


> Post vaccination



Ah, no, the tremors started about 13 years ago, and have progressively gotten worse over the years. At first it was just a finger or two in my early twenties, now its my entire arm damn near. It will pass soon, I am used to it. Usually only happens once a month or so but it has been increasing in frequency. Doctors did lot of tests on me a few years ago and everything is fine on their end, so I don't know. They don't know either, but it would be nice to get a second opinion.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Oct 1, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Anyone fancy a laugh, look at this joker-
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/desktop-workstation-pcs/high-end-custom-loop-gaming-pc/1416046962
> 
> This is for sale in the city i live in. Don't think he'll get close to that price


What a joke - that's like AU$12,000.00 !!!!!


----------



## LordFarquaad (Oct 1, 2021)

How old are you if you dont mind me asking? I have literally just turned 40 but already my eyesight seems to be getting worse by the day, and I'm always asking my BFF to repeat what she said as it seems she is mumbling lol, I expected more of a drawn out worsening of my eyes and ears but it seems that when you hit 40 it just seems to go downhill from there


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 1, 2021)

LordFarquaad said:


> How old are you if you dont mind me asking? I have literally just turned 40 but already my eyesight seems to be getting worse by the day, and I'm always asking my BFF to repeat what she said as it seems she is mumbling lol, I expected more of a drawn out worsening of my eyes and ears but it seems that when you hit 40 it just seems to go downhill from there



mid 30's.  i hope my eyesight stays good until at least 50... that would suck... can you still enjoy outside nature in 20/20?  when you get older and eyesight begins to go, its mostly just reading stuff right, hence reading glasses? but actually seeing like waterfall or nature from far away, is still 20/20  and enjoyable vision?


----------



## LordFarquaad (Oct 1, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> mid 30's.  i hope my eyesight stays good until at least 50... that would suck... can you still enjoy outside nature in 20/20?  when you get older and eyesight begins to go, its mostly just reading stuff right, hence reading glasses? but actually seeing like waterfall or nature from far away, is still 20/20  and enjoyable vision?


Over the last year or so I see myself pulling back bottles and other things with small writing on so I can focus, have always been 20/20 before then, it's not too bad right now but 5 years give or take this could be a problem, I've just turned 40, thought my 20/20 would hold me in good stead for another 20 years but reading glasses are defo going to be needed


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 1, 2021)

Fuel supplies: Mortar tanker tailed by drivers looking for petrol
					

Driver Johnny Anderson says about 20 vehicles followed him to a building site in Northamptonshire.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




I despair at the stupidity of British people.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 1, 2021)

Stupidity seems to be a proportion of the countries favourite pastime these days, I think Covid is the least of our worries


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 1, 2021)

my favorite British youtuber, she lives in rural England I believe. this is one of the best videos she has ever made... so just wanted to share.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 1, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> my favorite British youtuber, she lives in rural England I believe. this is one of the best videos she has ever made... so just wanted to share.



If i had the cash, my house in England would be in the middle of fucking nowhere. I hate living in the city.


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 2, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Fuel supplies: Mortar tanker tailed by drivers looking for petrol
> 
> 
> Driver Johnny Anderson says about 20 vehicles followed him to a building site in Northamptonshire.
> ...


I read of one guy complaining he drove around for *two hours* and couldn't find any fuel.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 2, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> I read of one guy complaining he drove around for *two hours* and couldn't find any fuel.











						SONDORS Metacycle - Europe
					

An electric motorbike designed for the adventurous, freedom-seeker in you. Built to transcend barriers while offering a fresh, carefree riding experience. Engineered to be an extension of you, the rider. Ride wild. Ride free. Free from noise, vibration, fumes, and fuelling stations. Metacycle...




					sondorsx.com
				




ebikes are the future! revv up your engines boys!!!  oh wait its an ev you can't do that!!!


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 2, 2021)

I've been looking at the new ford ev truck, compared to Britain the electrical grid here can be bad at the best of times and the fact it can be used as a whole house power bank seems very appealing. I will just have to wait for them to be stocked here as paying the 300% import duty doesn't sit well with me and the thought of using a ev bike or any bike here is just asking for death.


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 3, 2021)

Why are we paying National Insurance? The NHS is shit! Sorry, but someone had to say it.

I've been in severe wisdom tooth pain since Thursday. I called 6 dentists. 3 of them told me to sod off (not literally, but still - wtf?). One didn't return the call. One said they're not taking NHS patients, but they're happy to book an appointment for the 15th Oct on a private basis (again, wtf?). Then I managed to book myself in at a private clinic in Birmingham for the 12th Oct (I've given up on this NHS bullshit), but only because I'm in pain. Now I have to live on ibuprofen for the next week and a half, and pay private prices just because the country can't cope with NHS dentistry. 

What the F is wrong with healthcare in this country? Seriously, the next time they ask us to stop working and clap for the NHS at work, I'm just gonna go for a fag (even though I don't smoke). I'm not gonna clap for this money-grabbing, dysfunctional, dictatorial national organisation, that's for sure.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 3, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Why are we paying National Insurance? The NHS is shit! Sorry, but someone had to say it.
> 
> I've been in severe wisdom tooth pain since Thursday. I called 6 dentists. 3 of them told me to sod off (not literally, but still - wtf?). One didn't return the call. One said they're not taking NHS patients, but they're happy to book an appointment for the 15th Oct on a private basis (again, wtf?). Then I managed to book myself in at a private clinic in Birmingham for the 12th Oct (I've given up on this NHS bullshit), but only because I'm in pain. Now I have to live on ibuprofen for the next week and a half, and pay private prices just because the country can't cope with NHS dentistry.
> 
> What the F is wrong with healthcare in this country? Seriously, the next time they ask us to stop working and clap for the NHS at work, I'm just gonna go for a fag (even though I don't smoke). I'm not gonna clap for this money-grabbing, dysfunctional, dictatorial national organisation, that's for sure.




Boris Johnson been gutting NHS since he got into power. lots and lots of backdeals.  universal healthcare works just fine in many other countries  @Mussels oystralia with lots of oysters and such, Canada isn't the best example but they honestly aren't bad either, Nordic countries/Denmark, that region of the world in general is probably the best example.  Japan seems to do just fine with it.

UNiversal Healthcare only works when everyone is on the same page for a long period of time, and UK is being split down the middle with misinformation campaigns, same as what happened in America.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 3, 2021)

From what i understand is between management,non professionals(admin staff) and government the NHS has been driven to near the point of death. clapping for doctors and nurses was the least the public could do really most should have had their wages doubled. The hatred you have for the NHS should in no way be directed at the medical staff just the egocentric paper pushers.


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 3, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> From what i understand is between management,non professionals(admin staff) and government the NHS has been driven to near the point of death. clapping for doctors and nurses was the least the public could do really most should have had their wages doubled. The hatred you have for the NHS should in no way be directed at the medical staff just the egocentric paper pushers.


Don't get me wrong, I'm not hating on doctors and nurses, but on the institution and the way it works (or rather the way it doesn't). You can basically choose to go with the NHS and die before somebody even gets to look at your problem, or pay your ass off to private doctors just to be told that you need another appointment and to pay more money. Disgusting.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 3, 2021)

I've been paying for my health-care for near 6 years now don't get me wrong I understand where your coming from the quality isn't the best here but the service is second to none. I recently had a problem with one of my wisdom teeth also. I went to the local clinic they pulled out a hammer that looked like something I use on seized motors and what can be best described as a stainless steel hole punch along with some ancient looking syringe, jabbed me in the mouth a few times hit me with said hammer and hole punch ripped out the tooth and charged me a fiver. I think I just needed a filling.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 3, 2021)

Been leaving my PC on, it's been on now for 96 hours, no problems.
The minimum temps are probably from overnight


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 3, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Been leaving my PC on, it's been on now for 96 hours, no problems.
> The minimum temps are probably from overnight
> View attachment 219275


Your max tdie is lower than my minimum


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 3, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Your max tdie is lower than my minimum



Custom water ftw


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 3, 2021)

8:30 at night


It's the start of winter and has been overcast all day.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 3, 2021)

As far as I am aware, under normal circumstances it's that big pile of income tax that pays for the NHS, Armed Forces etc etc, national Insurance covers state pension, statutory sick pay, maternity leave, and  entitlement to additional unemployment benefits as well as a few others.  I know that the recent decision to raise national insurance by 12% mentioned the NHS backlog although that's just dodgy dealing because originally it was all supposed to go to social care, all of which have been so underfunded over the last 15 years I am surprised there are any hospitals or dental surgeries left TBH.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 3, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> I am surprised there are any hospitals or dental surgeries left TBH.


If they were all gone the paper pushers wouldn't have anything to exploit money from. They will keep the NHS running untill they have a feasible plan to privatise it then keep their jobs within the new structure.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2021)

I went pike fishing down my local river, only to be told by another local that a lot of the river had been _cleaned out_ by folks who had them deep fried and served with a portion of chips...    

Second trip of catching absolutely fuck all. Not even a love tap like pikes do. Im hitting some amazing casts with my new baitcaster set up and the place is just dead.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 3, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I went pike fishing down my local river, only to be told by another local that a lot of the river had been _cleaned out_ by folks who had them deep fried and served with a portion of chips...
> 
> Second trip of catching absolutely fuck all. Not even a love tap like pikes do. Im hitting some amazing casts with my new baitcaster set up and the place is just dead.



I have a mate who goes fishing, they had to ban lots of imports from most of the sites he goes to for trying to bag the fish to take and eat.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 3, 2021)

I went carp fishing today at a local lake, weather was pretty crap but managed to bag a few although the biggest was only 17 pounds.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2021)

Tigger said:


> I have a mate who goes fishing, they had to ban lots of imports from most of the sites he goes to for trying to bag the fish to take and eat.



Sadly this has been happening for decades. One of my local parks had one of their large ponds stocked with fish only to have it all pretty much vanish within a month because people were jumping the fence in the middle of the night and stealing them.

Not a lot you can do apart from build a bigger fence or hire a security firm to guard the park at night. That will cost the local council tonnes of money to guard a 115 acre park. I think the councils decision was to stop stocking it completely with specimen sized fish -- I think there was a 40lb common carp there at one point. All you get there is the usual rabble not even big enough for a fish finger which is no fun for me. I did all that when i was 12 or 13, Im out to catch me some _'fresh water sharks'_

Of course its a bit different when it comes to private fisheries they can fortify and fence in the property a little more to prevent thieves and control who gets to fish there.

I know River/Canal fishing can be hard mode but damn. I even bought out a really fancy lure to dance in the water and even small jack pike wont hit it.

I covered some 2.5miles of canal and nothing.


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 4, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I went pike fishing down my local river, only to be told by another local that a lot of the river had been _cleaned out_ by folks who had them deep fried and served with a portion of chips...
> 
> Second trip of catching absolutely fuck all. Not even a love tap like pikes do. Im hitting some amazing casts with my new baitcaster set up and the place is just dead.


The missus and I visited Blackpool about a month ago. We were shocked to notice the lack of restaurants and the abundance of chip shops. Maybe if the Blackpoolians decided to eat food other than fish & chips, things would be different.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 4, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> The missus and I visited Blackpool about a month ago. We were shocked to notice the lack of restaurants and the abundance of chip shops. Maybe if the Blackpoolians decided to eat food other than fish & chips, things would be different.



Was it fatties R us everywhere? lol Flubville ask if you need to know what a flub is


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 4, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> The missus and I visited Blackpool about a month ago. We were shocked to notice the lack of restaurants and the abundance of chip shops. Maybe if the Blackpoolians decided to eat food other than fish & chips, things would be different.


Hasn't Blackpool just been bars and grease shops for like the last 3 decades?


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 4, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Hasn't Blackpool just been bars and grease shops for like the last 3 decades?


I don't know. It was our first time. The streets looked literally like this, just with fish & chips:





It's good that we only stayed for a weekend. We might have starved otherwise.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 4, 2021)

jesus, what a place


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 4, 2021)

Tigger said:


> jesus, what a place


The thing I don't understand about it is that Blackpool is one of the most popular holiday destinations in England. People don't like sitting down to eat a proper meal at a proper restaurant while on holiday?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 4, 2021)

I think you've confused holiday and bachelor party.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 4, 2021)

Why the fuck do tourists come here for the authentic british beach town holiday experience. Good for fat Americans i guess.


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 4, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I think you've confused holiday and bachelor party.


Well, I don't know about other people, but the missus and I don't go on a holiday to eat the same food every day. We also like to end our holidays by sitting down at a proper restaurant to eat something decent.

I think it's the Blackpoolians who confuse holidays with bachelor parties. There's a lot more night clubs than restaurants in town.



Tigger said:


> Why the fuck do tourists come here for the authentic british beach town holiday experience. Good for fat Americans i guess.


Probably. Though I want to believe that the authentic British beach town experience is still alive - just not in Blackpool.

I visited Weston-Super-Mare a couple years ago, and it wasn't that bad, except for the fact that everything opened at around 4-5 PM, so if you didn't stock up for breakfast, you were F-ed.

Also, Cornwall (especially Newquay) is very nice.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 4, 2021)

Just noticed my gtx980ti is using 269 watts max, yikes, temps ok so must be ok though i guess.

EDIT, my OC must have upped TDP by 19 watts i guess. 250-269


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 4, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Just noticed my gtx980ti is using 269 watts max, yikes, temps ok so must be ok though i guess.
> View attachment 219429


I don't have temps like that on my 175 Watt 2070!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 4, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I don't have temps like that on my 175 Watt 2070!



Custom loop. temps are fine, loads at 99% too.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 4, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I don't have temps like that on my 175 Watt 2070!


He's showing off because he knows most of his temps are lower than my ambient


AusWolf said:


> Well, I don't know about other people, but the missus and I don't go on a holiday to eat the same food every day. We also like to end our holidays by sitting down at a proper restaurant to eat something decent.


The food here is amazing though some of it can be questionable but still you have "st george bar"s dotted all over the country selling pie and chips.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 4, 2021)

I think i am gonna grab another PSU though, not had no problems but i don't like the 11.5 minimum on the 12V. PSU is a corsair TX750M gold


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 4, 2021)

Tigger said:


> I think i am gonna grab another PSU though, not had no problems but i don't like the 11.5 minimum on the 12V. PSU is a corsair TX750M gold


My Corsair tx750 is the only Corsair PSU I've ever had fail....

Replaced it with a big boy 1200w digital PSU by Corsair thing is a tank.


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 4, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> He's showing off because he knows most of his temps are lower than my ambient


Oh yeah? And I have an 8-core Rocket Lake running at 57 °C in Prime95 with a cheap air cooler.  Nobody needs to know that it's running at stock power limits.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 4, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Oh yeah? And I have an 8-core Rocket Lake running at 57 °C in Prime95 with a cheap air cooler.  Nobody needs to know that it's running at stock power limits.








It's overcast and the start of winter


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 4, 2021)

I don't think it will be the same when i switch the chip to a 5600x, which might run a tad hotter than the 2600x

16 degrees here ThaiTaffy


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 4, 2021)

Tigger said:


> I don't think it will be the same when i switch the chip to a 5600x, which might run a tad hotter than the 2600x
> 
> 16 degrees here ThaiTaffy


Tbh I'm used to the heat now just electronics aren't I'm going to stick with my 3600 till prices drop then i might treat myself to a 5600x or a 5800x


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 4, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Tbh I'm used to the heat now just electronics aren't I'm going to stick with my 3600 till prices drop then i might treat myself to a 5600x or a 5800x



5600x for me, having read that higher up CPU's do run quite hotter, even with my loop, nah. The 5600x is quite a upgrade from the 2600x


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 4, 2021)

Tigger said:


> 5600x for me, having read that higher up CPU's do run quite hotter, even with my loop, nah. The 5600x is quite a upgrade from the 2600x


Oh that's good to know once I go back to Wales I can get these damn radiators for my loop then I'll know what sort of temps I can expect.



ThaiTaffy said:


> Oh that's good to know once I go back to Wales I can get these damn radiators for my loop then I'll know what sort of temps I can expect.


All the distributors here do is give me the run around. xspc and alphacool only sell 240/280 rads at 30mm thick here it seems.


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 4, 2021)

Tigger said:


> 5600x for me, having read that higher up CPU's do run quite hotter, even with my loop, nah. The 5600x is quite a upgrade from the 2600x


I don't know... the 5600X and 5800X both use the same power with different number of cores. Considering this, the 5800X might be a tiny bit cooler in all-core workloads, but don't take my word on it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 4, 2021)

Now we are in the British weather territory I am liking this.
Anyone else still having fun with fuel shortage? I've managed to get some last Friday but at the £30 limit.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 4, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Now we are in the British weather territory I am liking this.
> Anyone else still having fun with fuel shortage? I've managed to get some last Friday but at the £30 limit.



I'd put it all in your motorcycle, at least that way you get range and can make it go further.

Also, how are people even going to work in UK? If you literally can't fuel up your tank?


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 4, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Now we are in the British weather territory I am liking this.
> Anyone else still having fun with fuel shortage? I've managed to get some last Friday but at the £30 limit.


In my town, everything was out of diesel last week, but I had no trouble filling up with petrol.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 4, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I'd put it all in your motorcycle, at least that way you get range and can make it go further.
> 
> Also, how are people even going to work in UK? If you literally can't fuel up your tank?


Come on lynx you missed out there you could have said with the UK being so small why don't you just walk.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 4, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I'd put it all in your motorcycle, at least that way you get range and can make it go further.
> 
> Also, how are people even going to work in UK? If you literally can't fuel up your tank?


I don't have a motorcycle, I drive a thirsty hot hatch Mazda 3MPS/Mazdaspeed 3(they are called this in the US) and the people that are desperate to get fuel will somehow get fuel or just can't get to work at all.
Some are idiots and putting in wrong fuel which again just show the great intellectual and sheeps a majority of the brits are.
There seems to be sufficient 95 octane and diesel but not enough 99 octane unleaded .


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 4, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> I don't have a motorcycle, I drive a thirsty hot hatch Mazda 3MPS/Mazdaspeed 3(they are called this in the US) and the people that are desperate to get fuel will somehow get fuel or just can't get to work at all.
> Some are idiots and putting in wrong fuel which again just show the great intellectual and sheeps a majority of the brits are.
> There seems to be sufficient 95 octane and diesel but not enough 99 octane unleaded .



i thought you posted a picture of getting a BMW motorbike recently??? that wasn't you??? my dementia has begun i see... RIP


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 4, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> I don't have a motorcycle, I drive a thirsty hot hatch Mazda 3MPS/Mazdaspeed 3(they are called this in the US) and the people that are desperate to get fuel will somehow get fuel or just can't get to work at all.
> Some are idiots and putting in wrong fuel which again just show the great intellectual and sheeps a majority of the brits are.
> There seems to be sufficient 95 octane and diesel but not enough 99 octane unleaded .


The stupid thing is most places like Halfords/motorworld have race gas concentrate which you can add to 95 to make whatever you want.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 4, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> The stupid thing is most places like Halfords/motorworld have race gas concentrate which you can add to 95 to make whatever you want.


Wouldn't surprise me if there will be a shortage of those soon, all the car enthuasist and regular joes that can't run E10 on their cars will be buying those with gerry cans for reserve.
My older bro did manage to get me 16L in a 20L gerry can purely because he works part of the NHS, pretty much allowed me to drive my car to a petrol station.

It wasn't me lynx that shared the BMW motorbike mate.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 4, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> It wasn't me lynx that shared the BMW motorbike mate.



It was Khemist.









						The TPU UK Clubhouse
					

Skoda cars to the fucking moon boys!!!!  If I lived in England I'd buy me a nice little Skoda car for 8k quid.  America has nothing that can compare for quality/reliability/price/gas mpg




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 4, 2021)

Already love my new board.


Shame it shipped in the on position.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 4, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Good for fat Americans i guess.


Actually, the obesity rates for the UK are a little ahead of the US... Just throwing it out there.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 4, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Actually, the obesity rates for the UK are a little ahead of the US... Just throwing it out there.



Not from these sources:









						Obesity is a Common, Serious, and Costly Disease
					

Get the latest data and facts about adult obesity in the US.




					www.cdc.gov
				












						Part 3: Adult overweight and obesity - NHS Digital
					

Statistics on Obesity, Physical Activity and Diet




					digital.nhs.uk
				




US rate is 42.4%, UK rate is 28%.

Regardless, on behalf of the UK Clubhouse, I'll apologise for the fat Americans jibe posted earlier.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 4, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Not from these sources:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those numbers might be really recent and due to no food because of Brexit


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 4, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Not from these sources:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That depends greatly on how you read the numbers. When you include the "overweight" class, the numbers lean in favor of the US. However, I didn't mean to start a debate..


the54thvoid said:


> Regardless, on behalf of the UK Clubhouse, I'll apologise for the fat Americans jibe posted earlier.


Don't worry about it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 4, 2021)

My fat Americans wasn't a serious comment, i know there are lots of fatties here too, i'm not one of them of course, 52, 30" waist, 10st weight, 44 resting heartrate.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 4, 2021)

Tigger said:


> 44 resting heartrate.


Wow, you're almost dead!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 4, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Wow, you're almost dead!



Apparently very fit, a cardiologist was pretty impressed


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 5, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Apparently very fit, a cardiologist was pretty impressed


I know, was totally joking. Hell, I'm a bit envious. At rest my heart-rate is 58. I couldn't get into the 40's if my life depended on it.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 5, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Regardless, on behalf of the UK Clubhouse, I'll apologise for the fat Americans jibe posted earlier.


Its all in the genesjeans ...........or not


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 5, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> Its all in the genesjeans ...........or not



Some people cant help enjoying a good burger (or two)


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 5, 2021)

my resting heart rate is like in the 70s.  LOL  

so is my Dad's though i think. my Dad had a full heart scan/test stuff done a couple months ago, for a guy that eats red meat almost 7 days a week, his heart was perfectly clean. no plaque or any issues at all, the doctors were stunned.

LOL  i guess you have to be careful with studies sometimes that say eat like a rabbit.  maybe those studies were people just eating crapola meat like bologna and not 85/15 red meats.  the media never tells you that stuff, media loves to play their games.  /shrug


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 5, 2021)

I eat red meat, just once a week maybe. I don't eat takeaway ever either.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 5, 2021)

It's all relative, if Tigger was Warwick Davis he would be obese   I am 61, 32 inch waist, 42 inch chest, 5ft 10 inches, 165Lbs but there are still some days I feel fat, usually after a difficult gym session


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 5, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> i guess you have to be careful with studies sometimes that say eat like a rabbit.  maybe those studies were people just eating crapola meat like bologna and not 85/15 red meats.  the media never tells you that stuff, media loves to play their games.  /shrug


Reading the methodology in studies, or reading the 'conflicts of interest' declarations, allows people to reach educated conclusions. And a single study requires peer validation by being repeatable for it to gain traction. The media has nought to do with these things. Social media disinformation, however, often from persons with 'conflicting agendas' tend to muddy what can be quite clear water.

I mean, in the world of social media, one guy can say his dad is super healthy, despite his terrible lifestyle, and then claim studies can't all be right.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 5, 2021)

I'm 5ft 7ins btw

Never been to a gym, though i did used to cycle a lot, maybe 100-200 a week, done 100 milers a few times to. Group i used to go out with probably averaged about 50-60 miles on a ride.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 5, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Reading the methodology in studies, or reading the 'conflicts of interest' declarations, allows people to reach educated conclusions. And a single study requires peer validation by being repeatable for it to gain traction. The media has nought to do with these things. Social media disinformation, however, often from persons with 'conflicting agendas' tend to muddy what can be quite clear water.
> 
> I mean, in the world of social media, one guy can say his dad is super healthy, despite his terrible lifestyle, and then claim studies can't all be right.



you know, the scientific method used to mean something else besides just "peer evaluation" it used to mean the exact same experimentation had to be done exactly the same in other part of the world, etc. then done again somewhere else, all parameters the same. then if it passed several of these repeat studies, it would then be considered a strong theory of science.

sadly science has become... well corrupted, not the scientists themselves, but the money flow and movers and shakers of that world...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 5, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> but there are still some days I feel fat, usually after a difficult gym session



do you still work as hard as the days when you were in the army? or is your intensity pretty much half that?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 5, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> do you still work as hard as the days when you were in the army? or is your intensity pretty much half that?


Well "the gym" in reality is my conservatory, I have Running & Rowing machines as well as an exercise bike but to answer you're question ......... no, my head always wants to push hard but the body declines the offer, obviously I am nowhere near as fast as I was but once you get to your 60's it's more about recovery times so I do every other day, I still push myself but sensibly otherwise I get niggles.  I don't run too much as I have had 2 cartilage ops on my left knee so I tend to do 4 x 5 minute circuits on each alternating between rowing and bike, quite high intensity with high resistance (5) on each then to top it up to an hour I just do a steady 20 minute run at the end to warm down a bit.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 5, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Some people cant help enjoying a good burger (or two)


I haven't had an In&Out Burger in years... Suddenly feeling the need for a road trip down the coast..


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 6, 2021)

Last biggish burger I had was at a local restaurant around the euros 2020/2021 this year.
Been trying to get a five guys burger but can't justify it now lol.
Recently bought a curl bar to change up my bicep curl routine,on top of buying an extra set of 7.5kg weights for my home setup.
Last time I checked my heart beat it was around 50s(28 and weighing 11.5stone).


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 6, 2021)

Bicep curls are plain silly. Ideal to develop tendonitis. Get a chin up bar or a TRX system for pulls instead. Biceps were never meant to be loaded the way curls do. Professional opinion, typing from work. The gym.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 6, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Bicep curls are plain silly. Ideal to develop tendonitis. Get a chin up bar or a TRX system for pulls instead. Biceps were never meant to be loaded the way curls do. Professional opinion, typing from work. The gym.


That will be in future when I have my own house, the home gym space will grow don't worry lol, last few stuff I want is some form of leg press machine and pull up bar.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 6, 2021)

Went fishing again for a few hours. Managed to get much much further up stream as i had a ride. Went back to a place i used to dead bait for pike when i was maybe 13 or 14 with a family friend. So i know there are pike there. Its just that there werent any there when i went today....

Im starting to think that the entire pike population in the river has been absolutely decimated. I cant even get a hit from smaller pike and switching from spoons to crank baits with the rattles and wobbly action - absolutely nothing.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 6, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its just that there werent any there when i went today....
> 
> Im starting to think that the entire pike population in the river has been absolutely decimated. I cant even get a hit from smaller pike and switching from spoons to crank baits with the rattles and wobbly action - absolutely nothing.



All Caught and Eaten By the Same people that catch and eat Swans


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 6, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> All Caught and Eaten By the Same people that catch and eat Swans



I would say its illegal to eat swans but then again I dont think these people care and I have seen more swans than i have seen pike so I think their numbers are still safe 

Its harder to stuff a dead swan in a bag then a fish.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 7, 2021)

Intel CEO Cites Brexit as Reason for Chip Fab Plans in UK Not an Option
					

In an interview with the BBC, Intel CEO Pat Gelsinger said that the company is no longer considering the UK as a site for a chip fab, due to Brexit, something the company had apparently done prior to Brexit. Now the company is looking for a location in another EU country for a US$95 billion...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




boris ******* up as usual LOL


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 7, 2021)

With reference to the LQ post, last time I checked, we don't do blatant politics. I know the UK is waaaaaaaaayyyyy more relaxed about things but still, hypocritical not to at least LQ the remark.

And, this post should serve to remind folks, the UK Clubhouse is not exempt to the guidance asking people to refrain from political posts.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 7, 2021)

its not really political imo, its pretty straight forward, and its an official news article on TPU lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 7, 2021)

On a flip side,i've seen a couple of "insulate britain" tweets and articles popping up, group of protestors blocking major motorways. Makes you wonder where you draw the line to spread a message in this day and age.
Peaceful protest doesn't seem to work anymore.
Edit:
Also Scan is selling 6900 XT for £1.3k-1.6k(beyond that is silly as those are WC) which kind of makes it better deal then RTX 3090 at the moment in terms of price and stock.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 7, 2021)

Spoke to my parents the other day, they were telling me that the vicar at my uncles local village chapel in oxfordshire is a protester who sewed his lips up last week......


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 8, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Spoke to my parents the other day, they were telling me that the vicar at my uncles local village chapel in oxfordshire is a protester who sewed his lips up last week......


Is he daft? Or just loon?


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Is he daft? Or just loon?



I think if you do that to the part of your body that takes in food, you are considered both.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 8, 2021)

My visit to UK is still on plans.

But, as Brexit happens and EU roaming isn't a thing in UK anymore, do you have prepaids there with unlimited data?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 8, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> My visit to UK is still on plans.
> 
> But, as Brexit happens and EU roaming isn't a thing in UK anymore, do you have prepaids there with unlimited data?


Giffgaff used to offer unlimited everything for £20 for the month not sure if that's still a thing


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 8, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Giffgaff used to offer unlimited everything for £20 for the month not sure if that's still a thing


Confirmed, that's still a thing;


			https://www.giffgaff.com/
		



			https://www.giffgaff.com/freesim-international


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 8, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Giffgaff used to offer unlimited everything for £20 for the month not sure if that's still a thing


Would be cool. Tho need to get an another phone for my Finnish SIM (yeah, I have an iPhone 5s but its battery sucks so... I rather get like iP7+ or something for seconary).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 8, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Would be cool. Tho need to get an another phone for my Finnish SIM (yeah, I have an iPhone 5s but its battery sucks so... I rather get like iP7+ or something for seconary).


Get a Google Pixel 4. They're inexpensive, unlocked and very good performers. Slap in your carrier SIM and go.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 8, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Would be cool. Tho need to get an another phone for my Finnish SIM (yeah, I have an iPhone 5s but its battery sucks so... I rather get like iP7+ or something for seconary).


I've had Asian phones for so long now, they have used duel sim technology for a decade at least with all the phones they sell here (apart from IPhone).


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 8, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I've had Asian phones for so long now, they have used duel sim technology for a decade at least with all the phones they sell here (apart from IPhone).


Not gonna change my iPhone 8 Plus for some random shit. I rather get an used iPhone 7 Plus for secondary phone, nothing personal 



lexluthermiester said:


> Get a Google Pixel 4. They're inexpensive, unlocked and very good performers. Slap in your carrier SIM and go.


I had the 1gen Pixel but... I'm pretty sure that I find an iPhone 7 Plus cheaper.

Also, another question. Does a tourist need to be vaccinated to visit UK?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 8, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> I'm pretty sure that I find an iPhone 7 Plus cheaper.


As long as it's unlocked it'll work for you. I just can't promote Apple in good conscience.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> As long as it's unlocked it'll work for you.


Ninjaedited also an another question, does a tourist need to be vaccinated to visit UK?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 8, 2021)

I meant all phones even things like Google, Samsung and so on all come with duel sim here


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 8, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I meant all phones even things like Google, Samsung and so on all come with duel sim here


Yeah but I want an Apple one, that's my point  love my 8+ so I want a similar one for a secondary one.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 8, 2021)

An alternative would be to buy some cheap phone that supports hotspot or a mobile router for the prepaid and just use your current phone with wifi


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 8, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> An alternative would be to buy some cheap phone that supports hotspot or a mobile router for the prepaid and just use your current phone with wifi


Vould work, if it just has good battery life. Does UK have the same bands as my phone here in Finland?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 8, 2021)

https://www.techadvisor.com/test-centre/internet/mobile-wifi-3656619/ has a current list of mifi routers and battery life

Most seem to be overkill from what I see


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 8, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> https://www.techadvisor.com/test-centre/internet/mobile-wifi-3656619/ has a current list of mifi routers and battery life
> 
> Most seem to be overkill from what I see


Well, I'll be still on the cold Finland until spring; I need to save some money

Also, when I'm coming as a tourist to UK, where I can get a place to crash? Are there cheap hostels or something?


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 8, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Well, I'll be still on the cold Finland until spring; I need to save some money
> 
> Also, when I'm coming as a tourist to UK, where I can get a place to crash? Are there cheap hostels or something?



Air BnB is your best bet. just make sure they are government verified, have good ratings, and if possible are a SuperHost status. its cheaper and more pleasant than hostels usually. hostels are disgusting dust filled nightmares.  Air BnB is much better option. and only like 30-40 quid a night for a lot of really clean and nice places. with the added bonus of getting to know your host family sometimes to boot, which improves the traveling experience tenfold culture wise.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 8, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Air BnB is your best bet. just make sure they are government verified, have good ratings, and if possible are a SuperHost status. its cheaper and more pleasant than hostels usually. hostels are disgusting dust filled nightmares.  Air BnB is much better option. and only like 30-40 quid a night for a lot of really clean and nice places. with the added bonus of getting to know your host family sometimes to boot, which improves the traveling experience tenfold culture wise.


Quid means pound? Ah, airbnb is usually just like a typical apartment? Fuck, that would make me feel like I'd be living in there!

I want you TPUers to have a beer or two with me when I come to London!


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 8, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Quid means pound? Ah, airbnb is usually just like a typical apartment? Fuck, that would make me feel like I'd be living in there!
> 
> I want you TPUers to have a beer or two with me when I come to London!



yes quid means pound. airbnb can be many things, it can be a treehouse, it can be a house, it can be an apartment, it can be an entire place to your own, it can be with a full family that just has a spare room, and everything in-between.

just pick places that are affordable and good reviews and like i said before, make sure their profile is government verified and if possible Superhost status.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 8, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Does a tourist need to be vaccinated to visit UK?


Yes.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 8, 2021)

40 quid a night in London   even with air bnb i think that is optimistic.

Shame i don't live there, would like to have a beer with ya.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 8, 2021)

You can always buy one of those mobile broadband and put in any sim you want, then connect your iphone to the mobile broadband. 
Should be cheaper than buying another phone.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yes.


Agreed, or a valid "Covid recovery certificate" otherwise it's 2 PCR tests and 10 days of isolation upon arrival as far as I am aware.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 9, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> Agreed, or a valid "Covid recovery certificate" otherwise it's 2 PCR tests and 10 days of isolation upon arrival as far as I am aware.


That's what I was told. Been thinking about a trip over to visit family & friends. The requirements are strict. Bit of a PITB, IMHO. But then again, these new strains are hitting the British isles a bit harder than they are stateside..


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 10, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's what I was told. Been thinking about a trip over to visit family & friends. The requirements are strict. Bit of a PITB, IMHO. But then again, these new strains are hitting the British isles a bit harder than they are stateside..


Well it's reciprocal, the same applies to the US, what we ask you to do is pretty much the same as you will be asking us to do otherwise arguably it won't work, for example if understandably you or other countries want to keep the virus out you safeguard visitors coming in with some measures, like vaccination certificates, recovery certificates and in some cases testing and/or isolation but it won't really work if your own citizens are going to those other countries and potentially bringing the virus home with them because their measures are slack............... I am not saying it's right, but usually as I said, it is reciprocal.   In fact not even sure that anyone who has not been double jabbed is allowed into the US from UK/Europe period.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 10, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> Well it's reciprocal, the same applies to the US, what we ask you to do is pretty much the same as you will be asking us to do otherwise arguably it won't work


I understand that of course. It's all just a PITB.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 11, 2021)

It's cool the UK will have mixture of Covid19/flu symptoms, common cold and chesy cough because a good chunk of people are not wearing mask now when clearly they have a mild cough or sneezing and just letting it out, all their bacteria as it was before pandemic.

In other news, the fuel situation over here seems to be okay now, I was able to get 99 octane without any limit at my local Shell petrol station.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 11, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> chesy cough



Chesy coughs are the best.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 11, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Chesy coughs are the best.


Definitely if you cough in front of exposed fresh bread, add the extra flavour.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 11, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Definitely if you cough in front of exposed fresh bread, add the extra flavour.



You want some salt beef, cracked black pepper, a slice of pickle and a dash of mustard for that bad boy


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 11, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> dash of mustard


What kind of mustard?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 12, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What kind of mustard?



American


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 12, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> American


I don't know what I find funnier about that photo: The fact that it says "American flavor in a bottle" or the fact that you just called it American mustard and yet it clearly says "French's" on the label..


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 12, 2021)

that mustard is ****, if you want a good tasting mustard you go to Aldi's (yes we have them in America too) and you buy the 89 cents Burmans Brand mustard.  now thats some good stuff.


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 12, 2021)

if u want good mustard go to austria and france

Americans dont know anything, like the fat chicago Pizza (to stupid to make a real pizza)


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 12, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> if u want good mustard go to austria and france
> 
> Americans dont know anything, like the fat chicago Pizza (to stupid to make a real pizza)



Can I sleep on your couch for a week for my vacation? Perhaps we can also visit Noctua HQ ^^

and yeah I hate those deep dish s


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 12, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Can I sleep on your couch for a week for my vacation? Perhaps we can also visit Noctua HQ ^^
> 
> and yeah I hate those deep dish s



If i lived in London i would absolutely let you kip on our couch


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 13, 2021)

UK is like Australia everyone know it does exist but not even more.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 13, 2021)

Tigger said:


> If i lived in London i would absolutely let you kip on our couch



London doesn't interest me, only west England, and East coast England starting around lincolnshire heading north to york range.

my dream is to someday take a boat ride out and see the white cliffs of dover from the water. i think that would be epic on a nice day.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 13, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> west England


Is there a West England? I've lived in Britain many years and never thought about that till now if you mean Wales welcome to my ignore list, if you mean Gloucestershire and Birmingham area we kinda call it the Midlands, but why you want to visit there I'm unsure.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 13, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> London doesn't interest me, only west England, and East coast England starting around lincolnshire heading north to york range.
> 
> my dream is to someday take a boat ride out and see the white cliffs of dover from the water. i think that would be epic on a nice day.



Well i am in Kingston upon Hull, East coast


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 13, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Well i am in Kingston upon Hull, East coast



I just watched some videos of this place, it looks like a hidden gem. I'd like to go to that newly renovated museum there too. Neat that you live in such a cool place. I live next to a wal-mart in murica, its depressing views.   LOL


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 13, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I live next to a wal-mart in murica, its depressing views. LOL


You poor guy.. My sympathies..


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 13, 2021)

Beautiful or ugly you tend to get used to your surroundings my childhood home had views of the brecon beacons from every window but I hardly ever looked out of them.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 13, 2021)

I live in a village 3 miles from a town, population 1500, open countryside views from my bedroom window but just a 10 minute drive into town, I would consider myself lucky although I bought the house 20 years ago specifically for the position, big bonus is that despite being a village it has a small train station.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 13, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> I live in a village 3 miles from a town, population 1500, open countryside views from my bedroom window but just a 10 minute drive into town, I would consider myself lucky although I bought the house 20 years ago specifically for the position, big bonus is that despite being a village it has a small train station.



that's the dream, well done mate.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 13, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> I live in a village 3 miles from a town, population 1500, open countryside views from my bedroom window but just a 10 minute drive into town, I would consider myself lucky although I bought the house 20 years ago specifically for the position, big bonus is that despite being a village it has a small train station.


That sounds delightful! Well done indeed.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 13, 2021)

We have a newish wind generator plant in Hull, they are thinking of expanding it too i think. It's not that bad hull. has a lot of history, been a city for 700 ish years and a town for another 3 or 400 before that.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 13, 2021)

Tigger said:


> We have a newish wind generator plant in Hull, they are thinking of expanding it too i think. It's not that bad hull. has a lot of history, been a city for 700 ish years and a town for another 3 or 400 before that.


I did a weekend there in 2019, one of my best ex Army buddies is from there and got married (again) there hence why I was there, I liked the place.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 13, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> I did a weekend there in 2019, one of my best ex Army buddies is from there and got married (again) there hence why I was there, I liked the place.



It's a chip shop 60 mile up a rail siding   as once described. Its not too bad though i suppose.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 13, 2021)

Tigger said:


> It's a chip shop 60 mile up a rail siding   as once described. Its not too bad though i suppose.


I had a few beers on the Friday night in the Railway in town (I think it was called that in any case), seemed an OK place.  This was his 4th marriage, I was the best man at his first way back in 1984, he has had a different best man for each wedding as he said us previous ones were obviously bad luck, it was his younger brother this time but all previous best men were at the wedding


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 18, 2021)

Just a PSA....










Im sure i dont need to tell you lot but beware of scammers on ebay. I had a friend who almost fell for this scam but i managed to get to him before he was ready to checkout.

This is obviously a scam but ebay wont take action against accounts like this unless something has already happened which is dumb as shit if you ask me.

If something is too good to be true. It probably is. Be weary of buying second hand parts unless its someone you know or a full on retailer that you have done business with in the past.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 18, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just a PSA....
> 
> View attachment 221383
> 
> ...


Forget the price, who in their right mind would trust a seller who joined eBay a week ago "late to the party?" I've been using the same account for almost 20years.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 18, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Forget the price, who in their right mind would trust a seller who joined eBay a week ago "late to the party?" I've been using the same account for almost 20years.




you would be surprised


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 23, 2021)

Whoop. Trip to London first weekend in December. Buddy and me staying in a boutique hotel. Wife was asking all sorts of questions .

The jocks are a coming, hide your alcohol!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 23, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Whoop. Trip to London first weekend in December. Buddy and me staying in a boutique hotel. Wife was asking all sorts of questions .
> 
> The jocks are a coming, hide your alcohol!


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 23, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


>


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 3, 2021)

Royal Marines force US troops to surrender in training exercise
		


We may be Small but we pack a punch well over our weight diversion.

PS France (EU) take Note


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 3, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> Royal Marines force US troops to surrender in training exercise
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah baby. Britain rocks in ass kicking.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 3, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> Royal Marines force US troops to surrender in training exercise
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This doesnt surprise me at all given the fact how the US army has dropped their standards for potential candidates. Recruited for reasons of 'diversity' and 'inclusivity' rather than the main factor which is if they meet the physical requirements and have the mental fortitude to take on and carry the weight of the challenge of joining up in the service of their country in some of the shittiest and dangerous places on earth.

AFAIK the MoD hasnt fallen to that level yet and the day they do will be such a dark day in the history of the British Military.


--- US Military recruitment standards is another reason why China does whatever they want. Because they know that rainbow people are less scary and easier to deal with than the *Devil Dogs, Rangers* and other brave fighting units that came before them.


The shoehorning will continue and the US Military strength will continue to get watered down.



(and i do apologise for using the term 'rainbow people' but there are no other ways to describe them in a more suitable way)


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 3, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> This doesnt surprise me at all given the fact how the US army has dropped their standards for potential candidates. Recruited for reasons of 'diversity' and 'inclusivity' rather than the main factor which is if they meet the physical requirements and have the mental fortitude to take on and carry the weight of the challenge of joining up in the service of their country in some of the shittiest and dangerous places on earth.
> 
> AFAIK the MoD hasnt fallen to that level yet and the day they do will be such a dark day in the history of the British Military.
> 
> ...



Prove any of this to be actual truth, as in, give me facts that a person is weaker because of a non-conservative representation. And prove that China's army is superior for recruiting brain-washed citizens into it's glorious number one army. To suggest inclusivity is weakness is bullshit propaganda. History is full of battle-hardened women and murderous 'rainbow people'.

And to be clear, the agenda of minority representation within the army doesn't mean putting weaker people into the ranks to tick a check box - all people have to pass the same tests for the same roles. And to assume only men can be awesomely strong or super-honed killing machines is nonsense. To assume women in technical roles is a mistake is a kick in the balls to all the amazing female engineers and scientists that got pushed aside by WASP male mysogyny.

And women on the front lines? I'd argue there's nothing more aggressive than a momma bear protecting her own, and if her own are her brothers-in-arms, you've got a hell of a fight there.

Edit: I should point out, trans and gay soldiers have always been in the army- they were just never allowed to be 'out'.
Edit 2: I should point out I'm a WASP. White Angry Scottish Penis-bearer.

But we should ask @Tatty_One for input as he was an real soldier, not some armchair reactionary throwing action man dolls at the PC screen.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 3, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Prove any of this to be actual truth, as in, give me facts that a person is weaker because of a non-conservative representation. And prove that China's army is superior for recruiting brain-washed citizens into it's glorious number one army. To suggest inclusivity is weakness is bullshit propaganda. History is full of battle-hardened women and murderous 'rainbow people'.



you can google 'US Military dropping standards' and you will come up with a tonne of hits from people talking about it or have talked about it. Im not saying that rainbow people cant be 'murderous' or 'strong' but thats normally what you would expect from rainbow people.

It takes a lot to join the military and go through the training and if they pass then more power to them and i fully support them. but when you lower the standards just to get more of them in because they arent cut out of it then it becomes more quantity over quality and this is what we are seeing here with the article that dorsetknob posted.

China on the other hand, is a different kettle of fish. One look at the way they treat certain races/religions -- like the Uighurs and you will understand the the CCP has no time for that shit. Even going as far as banning celebrities and other things that have or showcase feminine men.  

China wont have rainbow people in their army. Maybe the people are brainwashed yes but they arent rainbow people otherwise they'll be locked away in some camp somewhere probably undergoing conversion therapy like the Uighurs


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 3, 2021)

There is lots of proof brain washed minion soldiers are tougher to defeat, maybe not tougher people. They will happily march into machine gun fire etc to do as ordered, whereas western soldiers will usually not.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 3, 2021)

Tigger said:


> There is lots of proof brain washed minion soldiers are tougher to defeat, maybe not tougher people. They will happily march into machine gun fire etc to do as ordered, whereas western soldiers will usually not.



youre also forgetting that during WWII, all forces, both axis and allies were given amphetamines and methamphetamines in their ration packs

But with China its all about the propaganda but not everyone is as brainwashed as you think.

This video came after a recent skirmish between China and India - Both sides suffered losses while India and her celebrated their fallen as heroes. China decided to hide their losses and pretty much do nothing.










as always - you will always get those hardcore soldiers who are on the more extreme side of the scale and believe and hang on every word of the CCP while others may not think the same way but have no choice.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 3, 2021)

This is all lost on me now I think us British probably won due to luck or the fact we been pillaging and conquering for far longer than the americans as far as recruitment China and America have a big advantage...... population the ratio of people trying to join special forces to open spots must be incredible if "rainbow" people are in special forces no matter the nationality surely they got there because they were better candidates.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 3, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> youre also forgetting that during WWII, all forces, both axis and allies were given amphetamines and methamphetamines in their ration packs
> 
> But with China its all about the propaganda but not everyone is as brainwashed as you think.
> 
> ...



Think about during WWII when nips would rather die than surrender, and the horrendous losses they suffered on some of them islands the Yanks were trying to take. China wouldn't celebrate losses. why celebrate minions that just do as their told, rather than western troops that usually volunteer for duty so are much more venerated.



ThaiTaffy said:


> This is all lost on me now I think us British probably won due to luck or the fact we been pillaging and conquering for far longer than the americans as far as recruitment China and America have a big advantage...... population the ratio of people trying to join special forces to open spots must be incredible if "rainbow" people are in special forces no matter the nationality surely they got there because they were better candidates.



The selection processes for UK "special forces" are very tough indeed, hence the best of the best.


----------



## mb194dc (Nov 3, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Oh yeah baby. Britain rocks in ass kicking.



Shame the Royal Navy can't even deploy a single carrier group without the US providing pretty much all the escorts and planes to fly off them... 

The R marines are pretty tough but we're so under equipped in terms of hardware it's ridiculous!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 3, 2021)

mb194dc said:


> Shame the Royal Navy can't even deploy a single carrier group without the US providing pretty much all the escorts and planes to fly off them...
> 
> The R marines are pretty tough but we're so under equipped in terms of hardware it's ridiculous!


Cooperation ,it makes the world and a British CSG go round, and to be fair we bought 45 f35 and we're awaiting delivery of a large portion hence us and UK planes flew off big Lizzy.
And we did bring some support and escorts.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 3, 2021)

Black Mesa perma death. Couldn't do anything as there is no save point before this I just used auto save. Uninstalled not going through all that shit again. fell off ladder, it saved as i fell. no manual save.
https://youtube.com/shorts/A4uicHsK6LQ?feature=share


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 3, 2021)

The thing is the changing world we live in today dictates the defence priorities, gone have the days of a battlefield with half a million troops facing off in conflict.  When I joined the Army we had 6 operational Warfighting Divisions, for those that are unaware the peacetime strength of a Division is 10 - 12000 but in a time of tension they are reinforced to around 16000, four of those Divisions were based in Germany forming the 1st British Corps, they were there because of Cold War tensions with Russia and what was then East Germany, when I left in 2004 there were just two, today there is just one Operational Division.  So in our case, we have to ensure that with smaller force sizes comes better training, better equipment and therefore improved capability.

The US has the numbers and they have the technology, in todays climate technology reigns supreme, even over force size and training, no country would realistically field an Army of 100,000 plus simply because that force could be decimated from an armchair (so to speak).

Defence costs lots of the hard earned stuff and is difficult for any government to justify significant investment where a real and imminent threat cannot be evidenced, I mean 65% of the annual defence budget goes on service pensions that cannot be cut (happy to add I take my slice of that cake) so they don't have huge wiggle room to make cuts without force reduction, I see tanks have also taken a hit, I think only 3 Heavy Tank regiments are left, there used to be 12 in the nineties.

As for diversity in the Armed Forces, they like any other large institution should be a reflection of society in general, for any degree of public support they need to be identifiable and relevant, if they are they are more effective.

I suppose one of the few benefits of being a smaller force is that you can be more "choosy" who you select and those that are can be trained harder and better, gone are my days where almost anyone without a criminal record could walk through the door.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 3, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> The thing is the changing world we live in today dictates the defence priorities, gone have the days of a battlefield with half a million troops facing off in conflict.  When I joined the Army we had 6 operational Warfighting Divisions, for those that are unaware the peacetime strength of a Division is 10 - 12000 but in a time of tension they are reinforced to around 16000, four of those Divisions were based in Germany forming the 1st British Corps, they were there because of Cold War tensions with Russia and what was then East Germany, when I left in 2004 there were just two, today there is just one Operational Division.  So in our case, we have to ensure that with smaller force sizes comes better training, better equipment and therefore improved capability.
> 
> The US has the numbers and they have the technology, in todays climate technology reigns supreme, even over force size and training, no country would realistically field an Army of 100,000 plus simply because that force could be decimated from an armchair (so to speak).
> 
> ...


That has got to be one of the most disarming and diplomatic things I've ever read(that's a compliment). Well said!

EDIT, sorry about that. No offense was intended.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 4, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> Royal Marines force US troops to surrender in training exercise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure about fish slapping, but Ecky Thump would beat the enemy into submission.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 4, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Not sure about fish slapping, but Ecky Thump would beat the enemy into submission.



Ah.............you have heard of the Ancient Yorkshire Martial Art of Ecky Thump
not many Have outside of Yorkshire


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 4, 2021)

Similar but superior to Kung Fu in many respects, it utilises long, fierce-looking black puddings in place of more inferior Eastern weaponry. Practitioners of the martial art are easily distinguished through their ritualistic flat caps and accompanying whippets.
Ah yes, I remember it well.
They trace its origins to the 17th century and say it may well have developed alongside the related martial art form of Ken Do’dd.
Ecky-Thump is an exercise in spiritual cleansing, moral purity, and beating the unholy hell out of the enemy by the deadly wielding of a blood-filled intestine. And unlike the haggis wielding Scotsman, it is achieved without wearing a dress.
Grand Master Bill Oddie first revealed Ecky Thump as a martial art to a wider world in 1975.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 4, 2021)

Tigger said:


> it is achieved without wearing a dress.


It's called a Kilt ya sassenach! Now carry on ye lackey and don't forget ye trews..
(PS, I'm part Scottish)


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 4, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That has got to be one of the most disarming and diplomatic things I've ever read(that's a compliment). Well said!
> 
> EDIT, sorry about that. No offense was intended.


Yup, to be clear, I am not happy with it at all, for it to work (force reduction) there has to be a balance between strength, technology and capability, I feel we have lost that balance with regard to strength and like anything in life, once it's gone it won't be coming back .......... until the next huge conflict by which time it is likely too late.

Ironically, just before the Falklands the Royal Marines were set to lose over 50% of their force strength along with a large part of the Amphibious assault fleet, it is of no surprise that those planned cuts were dismissed after that conflict.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 6, 2021)

Sorry not sure where to ask but I'm trying to fix a 65" lg TV that's got red blinking lights of death.

And I'm a noob with TVs btw.

My question is though the oled backlight power-.  Does the Tcon board provide this?!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 9, 2021)

So how much of a boost will i get going from a ryzen 5 2600x/b450 to a i7 12700k/z690?


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2021)

Hey everyone    How are you all??


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 9, 2021)

Tigger said:


> So how much of a boost will i get going from a ryzen 5 2600x/b450 to a i7 12700k/z690?


I love guessing games.
I'd expect at least a 50% increase in games and CPU based tasks.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 10, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> I love guessing games.
> I'd expect at least a 50% increase in games and CPU based tasks.



50% in games, sweet


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 10, 2021)

Tigger said:


> So how much of a boost will i get going from a ryzen 5 2600x/b450 to a i7 12700k/z690?


Seemingly a solid one. Depends on the app/game though, but you will get a boost overall. If you were on a 3600X or 5600X I'd say stay with what you've got, but a 2600X compared to a 12700K is going to be a big jump.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 10, 2021)

Tigger said:


> 50% in games, sweet



honestly that big of an upgrade gap, I expect 100% increase in some games if not 120%, I mean look at the 5600x vs the 12700k on gamersnexus, its 40 fps behind the 12700k in some games. thats insane. Intel has definitely made a comeback and quicker than anyone expected. honestly power consumption isn't the end of the world, an extra 60 watts, temps are largely unaffected, so meh.

if Intel had their rtx 3080 equivalent gpu out right now, i'd consider an all Intel build if it was at MSRP.


----------



## chrcoluk (Nov 10, 2021)

Hi _waves_


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 10, 2021)

chrcoluk said:


> Hi _waves_



you want to know a good business idea for the United Kingdom and Ireland?  traditional Finnish sauna.  needs to be in every home in that region of the world imo. just not enough space i guess, ; ;


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 10, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> honestly that big of an upgrade gap, I expect 100% increase in some games if not 120%, I mean look at the 5600x vs the 12700k on gamersnexus, its 40 fps behind the 12700k in some games. thats insane. Intel has definitely made a comeback and quicker than anyone expected. honestly power consumption isn't the end of the world, an extra 60 watts, temps are largely unaffected, so meh.
> 
> if Intel had their rtx 3080 equivalent gpu out right now, i'd consider an all Intel build if it was at MSRP.



I guess at least i have a water loop waiting for it, so temps shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 11, 2021)

Hmmmmmm 1080p@144-160Hz or 1440p@60hz????

that is the question.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 11, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hmmmmmm 1080p@144-160Hz or 1440p@60hz????
> 
> that is the question.



I have 32" 1080p 165hz monitor. However awful people say it is i don't mind it at all. don't seem to notice it being pixelly as its a 32" screen at 1080p. It is a MSI one.

So i would say 1080 @ 144-160


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 11, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hmmmmmm 1080p@144-160Hz


This. The screen speed is more important when comparing 1080p to 1440p, IMHO.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 11, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> This. The screen speed is more important when comparing 1080p to 1440p, IMHO.



After using this screen i have with high refresh rate i would never want to go back to a 60hz screen.....shudders


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 11, 2021)

Tigger said:


> After using this screen i have with high refresh rate i would never want to go back to a 60hz screen.....shudders


Right there with you. For me, it's 120hz minimum or nothing. I was at Best Buy the other day and one of the sodding nonks tried to show me a 1080p60 bigscreen. I laughed in his face.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 11, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Right there with you. For me, it's 120hz minimum or nothing. I was at Best Buy the other day and one of the sodding nonks tried to show me a 1080p60 bigscreen. I laughed in his face.



too right i would have. it's fine going up to 1440 but it's a much bigger strain on your GPU and frame rate will drop a fair bit.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 11, 2021)

Tigger said:


> After using this screen i have with high refresh rate i would never want to go back to a 60hz screen.....shudders



OLED LG 60hz is closer to like 80hz IPS/VA, and that scales up too.  so 60hz is ok but only if you have  high end LG OLED panel.

120hz OLED LG is like 165hz on any other panel.

so the 4k hit isn't as bad as you think, especially fall 2022 when we get some next gen gpu's, 4k 120 should be more common then


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 11, 2021)

I think my silly old monitor is the old Samsung PLS panel. I guess PLS has been superseeded by things like AH-IPS and newer generation IPS monitors.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 11, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think my silly old monitor is the old Samsung PLS panel. I guess PLS has been superseeded by things like AH-IPS and newer generation IPS monitors.


PLS is a still solid panel type. If you like it and don't need to upgrade to a higher resolution or refresh rate, keep it and enjoy.

Me and a few others are just refresh-rate spoiled. And we know it....


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 11, 2021)

I've had a 120hz 1080p for over a decade originally for active 3d when it was first about, although 3d was awful the refresh rate and latency was great.
 Then I moved to Thailand l, didn't have a computer or TV for a few years then got a 65inch 4k 60hz TV to use as a monitor.
 I can notice the refresh rate on times but as I went without for years it's not so noticeable,  The jump from 1080p to 4k is though! very much night and day.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 11, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> PLS is a still solid panel type. If you like it and don't need to upgrade to a higher resolution or refresh rate, keep it and enjoy.
> 
> Me and a few others are just refresh-rate spoiled. And we know it....



It's a case of my monitor being quite long in the tooth and not having the budget to replace it with a more expensive 1440p@165hz monitor


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 11, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I've had a 120hz 1080p for over a decade originally for active 3d when it was first about, although 3d was awful the refresh rate and latency was great.
> Then I moved to Thailand l, didn't have a computer or TV for a few years then got a 65inch 4k 60hz TV to use as a monitor.
> I can notice the refresh rate on times but as I went without for years it's not so noticeable,  The jump from 1080p to 4k is though! very much night and day.



what made you want to move to thailand? how hard it is it to move there? i'd love some gorgeous beaches to go swimming at... can i sleep on your couch and come visit in january? LOL


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 11, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> It's a case of my monitor being quite long in the tooth and not having the budget to replace it with a more expensive 1440p@165hz monitor


Fair enough. But if I may be so bold, get yourself a 120+hz 4k display. The reasons are scaling and cost. 4k isn't much more expensive than a 1440p display and if you ever want to use 1080p for games to get better FPS, then the display can scale down perfectly. With 1440p scaling down to 1080p is janky and looks terrible. I speak from experience.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 11, 2021)

here's a pic of mine. notice the funny microstep, should be microstar lol it's a MSI Optix AG32CV


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 12, 2021)

Oh wait, wait a minute mister postman







::EDIT::

unfortunately it wasnt mine. A friend bought it and asked for it to be put in for him. £600 he paid. About double the estimated MSRP but you gotta get in where you can otherwise someone else will


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 14, 2021)

Cop26: Why were there so few arrests at climate protests?
					

Tens of thousands of climate protestors gathered in Glasgow - but there was no serious violence or damage to property.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




It's a bizarre thing that Glasgow has a hard image yet the policing strategy is so very different. Apparently (not in source quoted), the Met ofiicers and other English forces were briefed on 'soft' policing before being deployed for COP26. The odd thing is, it works up here; using a non-confrontational approach (no batons or riot shields) tends to keep protestors very much in line with the ideology of 'peaceful' protest. Anyone trained in anger-management or confict resolution would understand the benefit of the 'soft' touch approach. Oddly enough, if you 'confront' agitated protestors with the perception of violence, it's not really a surprise they become violent. 

Ah... Glasgow. Full of contradictions.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 14, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> The odd thing is, it works up here; using a non-confrontational approach (no batons or riot shields) tends to keep protestors very much in line with the ideology of 'peaceful' protest.





the54thvoid said:


> Ah... Glasgow. Full of contradictions.


That isn't unique to Scotland. If a police force treats the public like responsible civilized citizens, they generally behave in such a way because they are not put on the defensive. But if police come ready for trouble and treat people like they're going to generate trouble, that's often what they get. This dynamic has been seen and studied all over the world.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 14, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That isn't unique to Scotland. If a police force treats the public like responsible civilized citizens, they generally behave in such a way because they are not put on the defensive. But if police come ready for trouble and treat people like they're going to generate trouble, that's often what they get. This dynamic has been seen and studied all over the world.


I haven't been home in a few years now so I have no idea what the police force is like, here in Thailand on the other hand the police have impressive numbers and are split into different categories (tourist police generally tend be the scary ones into entrapment and the like). Although they armed to the teeth here they are generally pretty relaxed. 
Back in the UK though I recently saw a close friend of mine in the news as he threated a local  officer with a firearm which doesn't sound his style so I guess their conflict Resolution is still as confrontational as I remember.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 20, 2021)

Is it me or have they moved black Friday from the last Friday after November pay day to before anyone gets paid, kin pointless.
Not that I would be buying stuff but if I was I would hold off until January with these tactics.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 20, 2021)

Black Friday in the UK is pish. You see very few actual 'great deals'.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 20, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Black Friday in the UK is pish. You see very few actual 'great deals'.



I bought a moka pot  in the early black friday deals... So i dont care about the rest. I mean a 2TB SSD and 27" 1440p 2000hz monitor would be great but I have coffee so everything is fine.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 20, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Black Friday in the UK is pish. You see very few actual 'great deals'.


I'm waiting for white Friday to see if there are any worthwhile Deals


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 20, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> I'm waiting for white Friday to see if there are any worthwhile Deals


Don't forget Brown Friday...


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Don't forget Brown Friday...



I buy extra TP for brown Friday.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 20, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> I buy extra TP for brown Friday.


That is of course for when you get the CC bill. Purely a brown trousers moment... thus Brown Friday.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 21, 2021)

Where's mixed race friday, as usual fuck all for me.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 25, 2021)

Yo Brits, tell me one thing. Why you have the best 90s music if I'm not counting US rap


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 25, 2021)

Maenad said:


> Yo Brits, tell me one thing. Why you have the best 90s music if I'm not counting US rap



Because we Rock it baby!!!!!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 25, 2021)

Maenad said:


> if I'm not counting US rap


I know you like rap, but why would you count that?


Maenad said:


> Yo Brits, tell me one thing. Why you have the best 90s music


I'll go along with this though. London Beat, Jesus Jones, et-al.. Oh yeah..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I know you like rap, but why would you count that?
> 
> I'll go along with this though. London Beat, Jesus Jones, et-al.. Oh yeah..



Not forgetting Oasis and the Verve and the Prodigy all great


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 25, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Not forgetting Oasis and the Verve and the Prodigy all great


Erasure, Queen, Sting... That list could just go on..


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 25, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Because we Rock it baby!!!!!


I NEED to see u when I visit London!

aaaand @lexluthermiester u must come to UK then too! ^^


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 26, 2021)

Just got the first episode of the Beatles get back to watch. it's really interesting, from jan 1969, 2 mths before i was born, mostly unseen footage of them atm rehearsing etc for a live show. Yoko is weird, just sits there not saying nothing really. It's worth a look if you like the Beatles.

It's on Disney+ but i just found it on the internet.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt9735318/


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 26, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Just got the first episode of the Beatles get back to watch. it's really interesting, from jan 1969, 2 mths before i was born, mostly unseen footage of them atm rehearsing etc for a live show. Yoko is weird, just sits there not saying nothing really. It's worth a look if you like the Beatles.
> 
> It's on Disney+ but i just found it on the internet.
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt9735318/


Do u also come to meet me when I hit London :3


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 26, 2021)

Maenad said:


> Do u also come to meet me when I hit London :3



Can't, would love too but i live 250 miles away on the East coast. Hull. come to me and you can crash on our couch if you like, free food too.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 26, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Can't, would love too but i live 250 miles away on the East coast. Hull. come to me and you can crash on our couch if you like, free food too.


No hurry tho.. it takes long for me


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 26, 2021)

Maenad said:


> Yo Brits, tell me one thing. Why you have the best 90s music if I'm not counting US rap



TBH, im pretty bias but 80s rock was better than 90s stuff.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 26, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> TBH, im pretty bias but 80s rock was better than 90s stuff.


Well, 90s rap is better than modern shit


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 26, 2021)

Maenad said:


> Well, 90s rap is better than modern shit


100% agree with that.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> 100% agree with that.


Like Tupac, Nas and Biggie, totally love those!


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> 100% agree with that.



I'm pretty sure even modern rappers agree with that, but they have figured out how to crack the human brain for a quick buck and at the end of the day, our society is hyper focused on wealth, but there are patterns found in many modern music now, that makes it easy to get hooked on, I read a science article on it a long time ago, there were even graph charts and MRI scans done... these ******* people have gone next level on human exploitation, similar to the marketing departments of the world.

Fools, unworthy of the ancient philosophers, and they will not be granted access to the halls of Zeus when Oblivion arrives. ALL HAIL!!! SENECA AND EPICTETUS! Trained by the Ancients, these fools will never get a penny from me.  Long live Ublock Origin! Long live the Cosmos and freedom!


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 26, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I'm pretty sure even modern rappers agree with that, but they have figured out how to crack the human brain for a quick buck and at the end of the day, our society is hyper focused on wealth, but there are patterns found in many modern music now, that makes it easy to get hooked on, I read a science article on it a long time ago, there were even graph charts and MRI scans done... these ******* people have gone next level on human exploitation, similar to the marketing departments of the world.
> 
> Fools, unworthy of the ancient philosophers, and they will not be granted access to the halls of Zeus when Oblivion arrives. ALL HAIL!!! SENECA AND EPICTETUS! Trained by the Ancients, these fools will never get a penny from me.  Long live Ublock Origin! Long live the Cosmos and freedom!


Well check my Last.fm stats 



			https://www.last.fm/user/Jani90


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 26, 2021)

Maenad said:


> Like Tupac, Nas and Biggie, totally love those!


I was thinking more along the lines of Young MC and DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince, people who knew how to throw rhymes without needing to be obscene, crass and foul.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I was think more along the lines of Young MC and DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince, people who knew how to throw rhymes without needing to be obscene, crass and foul.


Well, shit like that is also great 

How about Run-DMC? I love it


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 26, 2021)

BTW when I visit London, where should I stay? Do I rent an airbnb apartment or what 

Have a cat pic btw


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 26, 2021)

Maenad said:


> BTW when I visit London, where should I stay? Do I rent an airbnb apartment or what
> 
> Have a cat pic btw
> 
> View attachment 226660



London is very expensive. You might find a cheapish bnb if you are lucky. it would be better if you could find someone to stay with while you are here.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 26, 2021)

Tigger said:


> London is very expensive. You might find a cheapish bnb if you are lucky. it would be better if you could find someone to stay with while you are here.


Heh, I need to ask for a fellow TPUer if one can house me for few days.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 26, 2021)

Maenad said:


> Well, 90s rap is better than modern shit


Replace rap with pretty much most music genres.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 26, 2021)

Maenad said:


> How about Run-DMC? I love it


Agreed! I flow a little old school though..








Best Rap/Rock cross-over ever!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 26, 2021)

Maenad said:


> Heh, I need to ask for a fellow TPUer if one can house me for few days.



Hopefully or it will cost you a kidney at the least.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 26, 2021)

Maenad said:


> Heh, I need to ask for a fellow TPUer if one can house me for few days.


You could have stayed at my house in a picturesque village in South Wales it's empty since I'm away but logistics might have been an issue and it's a large contrast between a village with 2 pubs and the metropolis that is London.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 26, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Hopefully or it will cost you a kidney at the least.


Crap, are those SO expensive? :/


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 26, 2021)

Maenad said:


> Crap, are those SO expensive? :/



London is expensive. A crappy little 2 bed terraced house can cost a million quid in certain areas, its ridiculous. What area are you looking at, if central yikes.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 26, 2021)

Tigger said:


> London is expensive. A crappy little 2 bed terraced house can cost a million quid in certain areas, its ridiculous. What area are you looking at, if central yikes.


Damn. Thanks for the info at least.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 7, 2021)

Fucking annoys me when you pay 12 quid for next day delivery and it doesn't even ship till after 12 at night. Pissed off. i will be claiming the delivery cost back for the second time. OCUK


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2021)

Hi everyone    I hope you're all doing well.

What a crappy day for weather it is down in the south west!!  Been a while since I popped in here...   I need to do less work at work and more surfing on TPU.......


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 7, 2021)

phill said:


> Hi everyone    I hope you're all doing well.
> 
> What a crappy day for weather it is down in the south west!!  Been a while since I popped in here...   I need to do less work at work and more surfing on TPU.......




I'd give anything to be there. I love southwest England, bad weather and all.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 8, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Fucking annoys me when you pay 12 quid for next day delivery and it doesn't even ship till after 12 at night. Pissed off. i will be claiming the delivery cost back for the second time. OCUK


I only order from OCUK only if they have some "exclusivity" to whatever they are selling, quite annoying that has happened for the second time though.

Hope everyone is doing well, i've been a bit busy planning things to do, work, xmas shopping(done) and also in the process of buying a new build house. Which has estimate completion around Spring/Summer next year.
I have also recently decided to take the plunge and got myself another GT86, for those car nerds in here this is the TRD edition which has the TRD body kit, wheels and quad exhaust tip.



I've already done some modifications to the car and have more next year(waiting for parts to arrive).


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 8, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> I have also recently decided to take the plunge and got myself another GT86, for those car nerds in here this is the TRD edition which has the TRD body kit, wheels and quad exhaust tip.
> 
> View attachment 228089
> 
> I've already done some modifications to the car and have more next year(waiting for parts to arrive).


I love them and would have one if I could afford it, but at my age and in my health I would look like a try hard twat driving a sports car.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 8, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> I love them and would have one if I could afford it, but at my age and in my health I would look like a try hard twat driving a sports car.



I wouldn't want to own that car in England anyway, all the roads have computer speed checkers so you can't even really have fun with it unless you pony up lot more quid to take it on a track. I'd rather have a Tesla in England if I had that money, 0-60 in 1.9 seconds, and then it beats million dollar cars going from 60-120 on top of that. but again no reason to own that kind of level in England, better off with the tesla model 3 40k variant, and just save ton of money on gas, and retire early.

that's what I'd do anyway, working is overrated.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 8, 2021)

Maenad said:


> Heh, I need to ask for a fellow TPUer if one can house me for few days.




afaik there are only a handful of members here from london. Many of them local to london, many of them very inactive from london. And since i am the most active from london. I am not able to host you due my people not doing well with outsiders due to covid (they are very shit scared of anyone they dont know...)

Its not just you though. We wont even host other family members either. My sister wanted to come back home from Japan for christmas. They told her to stay the f**k there.    

Your best bet would probably be airbnb though id be worried about staying in a hotel because other people & not knowing if the guest who stayed in your room before you had the lurgies.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 8, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I wouldn't want to own that car in England anyway, all the roads have computer speed checkers so you can't even really have fun with it unless you pony up lot more quid to take it on a track. I'd rather have a Tesla in England if I had that money, 0-60 in 1.9 seconds, and then it beats million dollar cars going from 60-120 on top of that. but again no reason to own that kind of level in England, better off with the tesla model 3 40k variant, and just save ton of money on gas, and retire early.
> 
> that's what I'd do anyway, working is overrated.


A GT86/FRS/BRZ wasn't built for straight line speed anyway and just because there are speed cameras it doesn't mean you can't have "fun" on the road at "sensible" speed.
People on the road are reckless no matter what car/van it is anyway so it doesn't entirely matter if you drive a sports car, supercar, electric car or a van or even a truck.
People who are in the hurry will drive "fast/recklessly" no matter what, you can't police that behaviour.
People that do get into accident by driving "fast/recklessly" in places where its not ideal(housing/industrial/ built up traffic) are probably not going 70mph+ in the UK but rather just accelerating and lost control.
The accidents on motorways/dual carriage ways that may be down to speeding and that is down to people underestimating the speed or not paying attention to whats ahead or a lorry driver lost bit of concentration from fatigued or attempting to overtake and a car was in its blind spot.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 8, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> A GT86/FRS/BRZ wasn't built for straight line speed anyway and just because there are speed cameras it doesn't mean you can't have "fun" on the road at "sensible" speed.
> People on the road are reckless no matter what car/van it is anyway so it doesn't entirely matter if you drive a sports car, supercar, electric car or a van or even a truck.
> People who are in the hurry will drive "fast/recklessly" no matter what, you can't police that behaviour.
> People that do get into accident by driving "fast/recklessly" in places where its not ideal(housing/industrial/ built up traffic) are probably not going 70mph+ in the UK but rather just accelerating and lost control.
> The accidents on motorways/dual carriage ways that may be down to speeding and that is down to people underestimating the speed or not paying attention to whats ahead or a lorry driver lost bit of concentration from fatigued or attempting to overtake and a car was in its blind spot.



Whats the spec of your wagon? and have you modified the suspension or is it stock to that particular model of car?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 8, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Whats the spec of your pussy wagon? and have you modified the suspension or is it stock to that particular model of car?


Stock suspension, my previous one I did lower it with lowering springs and changed the ARB but I had 17" wheels, this one has the 18" TRD wheels which to me fills the wheel gap perfectly, the car corners similarly to how my previous one did.
I have exhaust manifold on order but there is a back-order, once its arrived i'll be getting that installed with a tune which will remove the torque dip in the 3.5k rpm range.




Here is a photo of my black GT86 back from few years ago.(I'm also in the photo in the background)


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 8, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Stock suspension, my previous one I did lower it with lowering springs and changed the ARB but I had 17" wheels, this one has the 18" TRD wheels which to me fills the wheel gap perfectly, the car corners similarly to how my previous one did.
> I have exhaust manifold on order but there is a back-order, once its arrived i'll be getting that installed with a tune which will remove the torque dip in the 3.5k rpm range.
> 
> View attachment 228103
> Here is a photo of my black GT86 back from few years ago.(I'm also in the photo in the background)



nothing wrong with enjoying yourself mate, especially if you got a job you love. me personally i don't love any jobs, i like my jobs but i don't love them, sooner I can be retired and in Hawaii sippin on something nice and reading and napping at my leisure the better. and that means don't spend my money on expensive items.  hehe


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 8, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Stock suspension, my previous one I did lower it with lowering springs and changed the ARB but I had 17" wheels, this one has the 18" TRD wheels which to me fills the wheel gap perfectly, the car corners similarly to how my previous one did.
> I have exhaust manifold on order but there is a back-order, once its arrived i'll be getting that installed with a tune which will remove the torque dip in the 3.5k rpm range.
> 
> View attachment 228103
> Here is a photo of my black GT86 back from few years ago.(I'm also in the photo in the background)




Hmmm... Isnt it a little slow for a 2L 200hp car?? I have seen premium estate cars that have better 0-60 than what seems to be claimed (7.4s) but i always take those numbers with a grain of salt. As for the picture, whoever owns that car parks like a fucking twat. Taking up three spaces for your big ego GT86. If he's one of your friends, Tell him i said hi and im willing to fight him 1 on 1 in a ring with no weapons.


::EDIT::

Oooops, just realised you said it was yours. Yeah man. you parked like a fucking twat. come 1v1 me.

I bet that subaru in the background gets better numbers than your GT86


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 8, 2021)

^^ Hope those comments are tinged with knowing sarcasm. It's his car.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 8, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hmmm... Isnt it a little slow for a 2L 200hp car?? I have seen premium estate cars that have better 0-60 than what seems to be claimed (7.4s) but i always take those numbers with a grain of salt. As for the picture, whoever owns that car parks like a fucking twat. Taking up three spaces for your big ego GT86. If he's one of your friends, Tell him i said hi and im willing to fight him 1 on 1 in a ring with no weapons.
> 
> 
> ::EDIT::
> ...


It was a local car meet so...parking "normal" is semi thrown out of the door bruh lol,I don't park like that on normal basis.
The car is indeed "slow" straight line speed but it makes up for it with the driving position and how it handles.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 8, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> It was a local car meet so...parking "normal" is semi thrown out of the door bruh lol,I don't park like that on normal basis.
> The car is indeed "slow" straight line speed but it makes up for it with the driving position and how it handles.



was that grey golf on the right also in the car meet??

I think i spy a black toyota of some sort or BMW to the right of the subaru


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 8, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> was that grey golf on the right also in the car meet??
> 
> I think i spy a black toyota of some sort or BMW to the right of the subaru


Pretty much the whole side of the retail park was part of the meet up, some arrived late so parked straight while some early people would have parked in an angle(like I did) to semi-show off lol.
It paid off, someone clearly saw my black GT86 was photo worthy to taken a photo.
Hopefully next year will be semi-better and I can start attending events, hopefully none of them will cause any conflicts when i'm in middle of moving out.

Edit:
i'm sure the WRX STI does out-perform thee GT86 lol, i've gone past caring now for straight line speed. Gets bit tedious and boring seeing so many samey cars wanting to one up in straight line speed.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 11, 2021)

this just somehow surfaced on my youtube feed...

Its a bit late but still quite relevant










Gotta get that N.10 Christmas rave on.


----------



## phill (Dec 14, 2021)

Evening all    How is everyone??


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 15, 2021)

Not too bad. Just frigged about changing all the top radiator fans to Corsair LL120 from cheap no brand ones. They match the LL140 on the bottom Radiator now. Cleaned the CPU block too, there was a few bits of crap in it.


----------



## phill (Dec 15, 2021)

Its never something simple and easy when you need it to be...  Hopefully everything will go smoothly


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 15, 2021)

Did discover the corsair iCue lighting node pro rgb controller is very interesting it has a 32-bit ARM Cortex-M0 microcontroller; up to 128 kB flash; up to 12 kB SRAM and 4 kB EEPROM; USB device; USART in it.
https://www.nxp.com/docs/en/data-sheet/LPC11U3X.pdf
​


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 15, 2021)

I had a bit of a electrical wiring problem with my car last week(mainly my fault), which led to hour or so fiddling outside in the cold which led to me actually catching a cold.
Slowly getting better I guess but damn, haven't caught a cold since early 2020.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 15, 2021)

Can't catch a cold from the cold. Though it can weaken the immune system and make one easier to contract.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 15, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Can't catch a cold from the cold. Though it can weaken the immune system and make one easier to contract.


Probably what happened, I did go out in heavy rain the night before fiddling more during the day. 
I parked the car up, turned it off and it just went black.
Connect a battery charger to the battery and electrics worked wheen I checked it in the heavy rain in the evening.
Still had issue so went to get myself a new battery from Halfrauds(Halfords) and a multi-meter the following day.
Checked my battery and it has 12.5v so nothing wrong with it..anyway go to change it anyway with new battery and find out the terminals are flipped(also too short) on the 86 so took it out and put old one back in and it "worked", the alternator is charging with the battery so all good.
Went out for a drive and parked up no problem, try to start it again and all the electrics went black again..so popped the hood, checked the earth point is tight which it is, check the positive terminal its all tight. Gave the negative terminal wire a wiggle and the electrics came back..so popped the boot get the socket wrenches out and tighten the negative a lot better this time(it has nut on both end) and now no electrical problem.
So moral of the story, I messed it up and fixed the issue I created.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 15, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> I had a bit of a electrical wiring problem with my car last week(mainly my fault), which led to hour or so fiddling outside in the cold which led to me actually catching a cold.
> Slowly getting better I guess but damn, haven't caught a cold since early 2020.



any future plans for your GT86?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 15, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> any future plans for your GT86?


Already done these to the car:
TRD intake kit
TRD gear knob(old was a bit knackered)
Eonon Head unit
Armrest(OEM fitment)
TRD fender wind garnish

I do have a few bits on order and kept with Fensport(Toyota specialist), they have most of it already in hand but waiting on the exhaust manifold to be delivered from Japan before booking the car in to get all the leftover bits installed and tuned.
I do want to change the tail lights with something similar to the gen 2 to make it look a bit more modern, the clear tail lights is a bit to retro for me.
I did thought about going supercharge or turbo route but I don't want to ruin the reliability of the car as its still unknown territory on how reliable the engine is.
Not that I am planning to sell it but since its a TRD edition the value should stick or go up keeping it close to NA vs going Force induction.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 15, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Already done these to the car:
> TRD intake kit
> TRD gear knob(old was a bit knackered)
> Eonon Head unit
> ...



Not looking for any major engine changes then?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 15, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not looking for any major engine changes then?


Nah i'm done with chasing "power", the roads are going to get dominated by "electrics" eventually which will do 0-70mph in 3 seconds.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 15, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Nah i'm done with chasing "power", the roads are going to get dominated by "electrics" eventually which will do 0-70mph in 3 seconds.



In that case, you've got the wrong car....


----------



## phill (Dec 15, 2021)

And this for me, is one reason why I don't look at Tik Tok....


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 15, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> In that case, you've got the wrong car....


I have a bit of pride to not drive such car lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 15, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> I have a bit of pride to not drive such car lol.



It's an idea. You can turbo a 1L anything


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 15, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Nah i'm done with chasing "power", the roads are going to get dominated by "electrics" eventually which will do 0-70mph in 3 seconds.



If you had a max budget of $22,000 USD (17,000 quid or so) what would you buy for long term commuting to work use?  

I am losing my mind trying to find a new car to get to work with. 2022 Honda Civic, lot of those in stock near me, and a couple 2022 Toyota Corolla's in stock near me. I wouldn't mind something that lets me sit a little higher either, like a subcompact SUV, lot of those in that price range, but most of them have turbo engines, and I want this vehicle to last me 400k plus miles. I intend to take very good care of it and do everything the manual it comes with says to do on upkeep.



phill said:


> And this for me, is one reason why I don't look at Tik Tok....



I heard on the Joe Rogan podcast that some computer engineers reverse engineered some of the tiktok algorithm, kids in other countries get feeds of scientific experiments and other positive things, in America they get feeds of gender and race stuff. Not sure if there is anything to it, but scary stuff if there is.


----------



## phill (Dec 15, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> If you had a max budget of $22,000 USD (17,000 quid or so) what would you buy for long term commuting to work use?
> 
> I am losing my mind trying to find a new car to get to work with. 2022 Honda Civic, lot of those in stock near me, and a couple 2022 Toyota Corolla's in stock near me. I wouldn't mind something that lets me sit a little higher either, like a subcompact SUV, lot of those in that price range, but most of them have turbo engines, and I want this vehicle to last me 400k plus miles. I intend to take very good care of it and do everything the manual it comes with says to do on upkeep.
> 
> ...


Personally a Civic, but the ones I've owned in the past they didn't have a good range of torque so you always ended up revving the engines to pieces to get anywhere, but being a Honda, never a problem with them    I think a Corolla has been described as a micro or a fridge in the past, so I'm guessing they aren't the best in the world for being involved but it depends if you want a drivers car or an A to B car....
400k miles on a car?  I doubt you'd ever keep it that long...  Even with a 40k a year for 10 years would you get close...

My Seat Cupra R I have, I had at just under 40k and that's coming up 10 years ago now, I've just gone over 121k in it....  I don't average 10k miles a year, so I'm not sure I'd have a car that would have parts available that long 

I just try to stay away from Social Media if I can.  I believe there's too many problems with it that out weigh the good from it..  It's just another platform everyone tries to get noticed on..  I don't believe it's a good thing having such a high profile as you can see some really struggle with it...  

Just my views but still    What Facebook was created for and what it is now, two completely different things entirely......


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 15, 2021)

phill said:


> Personally a Civic, but the ones I've owned in the past they didn't have a good range of torque so you always ended up revving the engines to pieces to get anywhere, but being a Honda, never a problem with them    I think a Corolla has been described as a micro or a fridge in the past, so I'm guessing they aren't the best in the world for being involved but it depends if you want a drivers car or an A to B car....
> 400k miles on a car?  I doubt you'd ever keep it that long...  Even with a 40k a year for 10 years would you get close...
> 
> My Seat Cupra R I have, I had at just under 40k and that's coming up 10 years ago now, I've just gone over 121k in it....  I don't average 10k miles a year, so I'm not sure I'd have a car that would have parts available that long



I average 19k miles a year sadly


----------



## phill (Dec 15, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I average 19k miles a year sadly


Petrol much cheaper over there than here lol    Even then, that's 20 years to keep the car...  I'd be very surprised if it lasted 10 years...  I'd love a change in car, but I can't afford what I'd really like yet and I need to move home, so, basically I'm just waiting and saving up as much as I can...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 15, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> It's an idea. You can turbo a 1L anything


Turbo anything for the right price.


lynx29 said:


> If you had a max budget of $22,000 USD (17,000 quid or so) what would you buy for long term commuting to work use?
> 
> I am losing my mind trying to find a new car to get to work with. 2022 Honda Civic, lot of those in stock near me, and a couple 2022 Toyota Corolla's in stock near me. I wouldn't mind something that lets me sit a little higher either, like a subcompact SUV, lot of those in that price range, but most of them have turbo engines, and I want this vehicle to last me 400k plus miles. I intend to take very good care of it and do everything the manual it comes with says to do on upkeep.
> 
> ...


I bought the GT86 around that price range lol.
It honestly depends on your requirements, if you're after something newer or something reasonably old(around 2010+) and the size of car you need.
There is nothing wrong with getting a turbo car if its been built with a turbo.
If you're doing upto 20k a miles in the UK I would probably be recommending like a 1.0-1.5L turbo car, or even 2.0L depending on your commute.
Cars I guess I would suggest is:
Honda Civic 1.5L turbo
Toyota Corolla(not sure what they offer)
Mazda3 2.0L with skyActiv engine
Mazda CX-3/CX-5 2.0L with skyActiv engine
Nissan Juke Nismo 1.6L turbo - Not to everyone taste but they are pretty nice
Hyundai i30 1.6L Turbo




phill said:


> Personally a Civic, but the ones I've owned in the past they didn't have a good range of torque so you always ended up revving the engines to pieces to get anywhere, but being a Honda, never a problem with them    I think a Corolla has been described as a micro or a fridge in the past, so I'm guessing they aren't the best in the world for being involved but it depends if you want a drivers car or an A to B car....
> 400k miles on a car?  I doubt you'd ever keep it that long...  Even with a 40k a year for 10 years would you get close...
> 
> My Seat Cupra R I have, I had at just under 40k and that's coming up 10 years ago now, I've just gone over 121k in it....  I don't average 10k miles a year, so I'm not sure I'd have a car that would have parts available that long


Your Cupra R is probably worth more than what you've paid for in the coming years.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 15, 2021)

I wish there was a budget electric car with like a 250 mile range for 20 grand even, nothing fancy. just point A to point B. would save me a fortune on gas cause electricity is dirt cheap where i live.

the chevy bolt 2022 comes close, at 32000 but with a 7500 tax credit. 259 mile range. but you can't buy them anywhere as they have all been recalled

maybe I could do a 2022 Nissan Leaf. I don't know, they seem like junk to me. I don't trust Nissan and its got a crappy like 120 mile range on it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 15, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I wish there was a budget electric car with like a 250 mile range for 20 grand even, nothing fancy. just point A to point B. would save me a fortune on gas cause electricity is dirt cheap where i live.
> 
> the chevy bolt 2022 comes close, at 32000 but with a 7500 tax credit. 259 mile range. but you can't buy them anywhere as they have all been recalled
> 
> maybe I could do a 2022 Nissan Leaf. I don't know, they seem like junk to me. I don't trust Nissan and its got a crappy like 120 mile range on it.


All the petrol cars i've listed should be able to do 300 miles on full tank no problem at all.

Forgot to mention other bits I may do to my car long term(replacing worn out parts)
Coilovers(Or TRD sportivo suspension kit)
Polybushes
Control arms, drop links
Close ratio final drive(mainly when I decide to get the clutch+ flywheel replaced)
Better brakes


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 15, 2021)

@kurosagi01 I know some people in my area that had Subaru vehicles last them 300-400k miles.

What do you think of the 2022 Subaru Impreza (base model automatic)  36mpg highway and i think 27 city.  I can get one brand new for $20,500 at 1.9% financed for 48 months, no down required.  I'm really leaning towards it, think I might call this week and just tell them lets do it. Japanese made, assembled in USA.  Gives me a lot of comfort knowing it was all Japan forged.  AWD is nice since I live in winter area.  36 mpg vs 40 mpg on the Civic really isn't much different, plus Civic is 2-3 grand more.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 15, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> @kurosagi01 I know some people in my area that had Subaru vehicles last them 300-400k miles.
> 
> What do you think of the 2022 Subaru Impreza (base model automatic)  36mpg highway and i think 27 city.  I can get one brand new for $20,500 at 1.9% financed for 48 months, no down required.  I'm really leaning towards it, think I might call this week and just tell them lets do it. Japanese made, assembled in USA.  Gives me a lot of comfort knowing it was all Japan forged.  AWD is nice since I live in winter area.  36 mpg vs 40 mpg on the Civic really isn't much different, plus Civic is 2-3 grand more.


Engine looks pretty weak to me and its a slightly heavier car, the fuel economy may be slightly worse than the Civic by like maybe 2-3mpg. 
Entirely up to you really, boxer engines are reliable as long as you keep them maintained.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 16, 2021)

Speaking of subaru's and maintenance. I watched a video of a 'hill climb' contest but they were in big sand pit with the 'hills' being big sand dunes. This guy rolls up with a 90s Subaru Forester whereas everyone had pickup trucks like Ford F-150s or 250's etc etc...











The comments under the video are pretty self-explanatory but there was a really really good one that has been buried there somewhere about driver of the Subaru driving up the hill to see if he could see the hill that everyone else was talking about.

Easy win for the Subaru though. probably due to better weight distribution and 4WD where as pickups are front heavy. Ford F-series do have 4WD cars but ive not been able to confirm if any of the pickups had it. Though you would think they would if the owners are doing hill climb contests.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 17, 2021)

That's par for the course with Subaru. The older later 80's and early 90's model had and excellent power/weight ratio because even though the engines were smaller, the overall vehicle weight was low. And most of them had 4WD and turbo stock.. I miss my old legacy..


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 17, 2021)

I reckon an old VW Beetle could do that hill too.
All the weight over the drive wheels and they just keep going.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 17, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> I reckon an old VW Beetle could do that hill too.


Only the dune buggy models. A street model wouldn't even make it to that hill, let alone up it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 17, 2021)

Man this Samsung Odyssey G5 is by far one of my least favourite hardware i've bought from Samsung in terms of reliability.
The button is super fiddly and its either stop working properly or it doesn't work at all and also this is the second time now the monitor just randomly refuses to power on and then it does.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 17, 2021)

Nowt wrong with the Impreza, why do think famers used them, until they became "cool". Just shows you don't need a stupid massive 5L motor up front.

afaik Beetles are actually water tight too, can float.
https://www.arnoldclark.com/newsroom/527-why-do-volkswagen-beetles-float


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 17, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Nowt wrong with the Impreza, why do think famers used them, until they became "cool". Just shows you don't need a stupid massive 5L motor up front.
> 
> afaik Beetles are actually water tight too, can float.
> https://www.arnoldclark.com/newsroom/527-why-do-volkswagen-beetles-float



Only $1999 brand new.  hot damn those were the days! i wonder what that is today adjusted for inflation


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Only $1999 brand new. hot damn those were the days! i wonder what that is today adjusted for inflation



About $12520 today


----------



## seth1911 (Dec 17, 2021)

Best style out of uk are DnB and Grime


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 17, 2021)

Tigger said:


> About $12520 today



i guess CEO's back then didn't need yacht club memberships.  neat times we live in


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 18, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Only $1999 brand new.  hot damn those were the days! i wonder what that is today adjusted for inflation


There was an option for a drop down propellor attachment for early dune buggies that drove directly off the crankshaft of the engine.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 18, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Man this Samsung Odyssey G5 is by far one of my least favourite hardware i've bought from Samsung in terms of reliability.
> The button is super fiddly and its either stop working properly or it doesn't work at all and also this is the second time now the monitor just randomly refuses to power on and then it does.


I also have this monitor for a couple months now and have generally been very satisfied with it. Until today someone mentioned it’s been a very troublesome monitor so I actually started reading up…I regret knowing what I know now and this is just another thing to add to the possible issues I may encounter. I’m definitely sorry to read about your issue…


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 20, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> I also have this monitor for a couple months now and have generally been very satisfied with it. Until today someone mentioned it’s been a very troublesome monitor so I actually started reading up…I regret knowing what I know now and this is just another thing to add to the possible issues I may encounter. I’m definitely sorry to read about your issue…


Its mad really, my older bro has the G7 and it's been faultless for him so far. I've read people has had problem with that single button on the G5,G7 and G9 so its not just the G5 with the odd issue.
Despite that it is a good monitor for the money, there isn't any other monitor that i've found in the UK that is 1000R with 3440x1440 resolution for the same money.
I was close to ordering the MSI MPG 343CQR as that is also a 3440x1440 1000R monitor as a replacement(until the G5 started working again), the power and navigation buttons are separate as well but the price of it is £250 more than what I originally paid for the G5.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 27, 2021)

What the hell is wrong with people??


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 30, 2021)

Real numb nuts in the OCUK forum, used the words fecked and pussy and get a 3 day ban ffs


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 30, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Real numb nuts in the OCUK forum, used the words fecked and pussy and get a 3 day ban ffs


Yeah, you really should hold back on that kind of language here too. Forum rules apply...
General Site Policies;
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/forum-guidelines.197329/

Lounge Policies;


			https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/the-rules-of-this-forum.232441/


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 30, 2021)

Think i might find one where they allow it as long as it's not at someone or excessive.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 30, 2021)

I'd say coarse language is best used infrequently, and not to abuse others (even from other forums). So, in hindsight, I'll edit a previous post.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 30, 2021)

The work feck is hardly even swearing, that's why i use it instead of f*ck, also why it was allowed on father ted. Now OCUK have decided to block it because of me, i should get a medal. I don't swear a lot on here, only when i get really pissed off, which usually ends up with me having an enforced holiday.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 30, 2021)

Tigger said:


> The work feck is hardly even swearing, that's why i use it instead of f*ck, also why it was allowed on father ted. Now OCUK have decided to block it because of me, i should get a medal. I don't swear a lot on here, only when i get really pissed off, which usually ends up with me having an enforced holiday.



OCUK is a commercial site, arguably the UK's largest online tech retailer - I guess it has a higher degree of language control for that reason. TPU allows swearing in moderation as long as it's not directed at another person.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 30, 2021)

Tigger said:


> The work feck is hardly even swearing


Frick, Frak... Those are good ones too!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 31, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> What the hell is wrong with people??
> 
> View attachment 230392


Its a Porsche driver,they have 0 common sense.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 1, 2022)

This may sound hella stupid but does British women like us Finns?

Yeah I know, it sounds fucking stupid to ask but anyway..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 1, 2022)

Maenad said:


> This may sound hella stupid but does British women like us Finns?
> 
> Yeah I know, it sounds fucking stupid to ask but anyway..




They will like anything so long as you buy them enough alcohol


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 1, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> They will like anything so long as you buy them enough alcohol


Haha, so there's something similar.. is there anything where I can chat to Brit women?

I mean, fuck, I want a British girlfriend.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 1, 2022)

Some night clubs or illegal raves


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 1, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> OCUK is a commercial site, arguably the UK's largest online tech retailer - I guess it has a higher degree of language control for that reason. TPU allows swearing in moderation as long as it's not directed at another person.





Maenad said:


> Haha, so there's something similar.. is there anything where I can chat to Brit women?
> 
> I mean, fuck, I want a British girlfriend.



Try wireclub  no need to thank me


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 1, 2022)

Maenad said:


> This may sound hella stupid but does British women like us Finns?
> 
> Yeah I know, it sounds fucking stupid to ask but anyway..


I think they probably couldn't care less about your nationality, London generally is a multi ethnic super city with diverse communities and a population almost double the whole of Finland, just make sure you don't get lost!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 1, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Try wireclub  no need to thank me


 
your old stomping grounds?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 1, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> I think they probably couldn't care less about your nationality, London generally is a multi ethnic super city with diverse communities and a population almost double the whole of Finland, just make sure you don't get lost!



Yeah London is vast. Only problem imo is the bloody territorial gangs, but is that more on the outskirts?


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 1, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> I think they probably couldn't care less about your nationality, London generally is a multi ethnic super city with diverse communities and a population almost double the whole of Finland, just make sure you don't get lost!


Yeaaah.... luckily we have modern technology, I mean GPS..  I did need it already when I was in Helsinki as I live in "the capital of middle Finland", Jyväskylä, so Helsinki was hella big city when I was there years ago. I also needed GPS then (good ol' Nokia N95!) 

Just can't wait to taste all those British beers!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 1, 2022)

Maenad said:


> Yeaaah.... luckily we have modern technology, I mean GPS..  I did need it already when I was in Helsinki as I live in "the capital of middle Finland", Jyväskylä, so Helsinki was hella big city when I was there years ago. I also needed GPS then (good ol' Nokia N95!)
> 
> Just can't wait to taste all those British beers!



Try to have a test of some proper English ones, there are some good small breweries in the UK


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 1, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Try to have a test of some proper English ones, there are some good small breweries in the UK


I'm pretty sure that they taste better on their own ground than in a can as imports..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 1, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> just make sure you don't get lost!


This. Seriously. London is a big city.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> This. Seriously. London is a big city.


Are the locals friendly for a tourist?  Have you lex visited UK?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 1, 2022)

Maenad said:


> Are the locals friendly for a tourist?  Have you lex visited UK?


In my experience, London is not the friendliest place, it's busy, usually overcrowded and manic, but there are some wonderful sights to see.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 1, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> In my experience, London is not the friendliest place, it's busy, usually overcrowded and manic, but there are some wonderful sights to see.


Tho as true crime is interesting, I may also take Jack the Ripper tour there.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 1, 2022)

Maenad said:


> Are the locals friendly for a tourist?  Have you lex visited UK?


I used to live there. Miss the people.


Tatty_One said:


> In my experience, London is not the friendliest place


Did not have that experience. Might have been where I was at. Most everyone was friendly, though I was given a lot of nonsense over my California accent. I quickly developed a local accent as I was planning to stay a while at the time.


Tatty_One said:


> it's busy, usually overcrowded and manic


This is so true though. And that was a decade ago..


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I used to live there. Miss the people.


Oh! Though never spoke about things that much, I thought that ur a native US citizen. Hm, when I manage to save some money and arrange things and visit UK, you must come too!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I used to live there. Miss the people.
> 
> Did not have that experience. Might have been where I was at. Most everyone was friendly, though I was given a lot of nonsense over my California accent. I quickly developed a local accent as I was planning to stay a while at the time.
> 
> This is so true though. And that was a decade ago..


If you lived there then that is likely to be different, communities are usually sound but I was thinking more in terms of a tourists perspective and the melee of Zone 1/2 in the centre, it is fairly common knowledge (although sometimes exaggerated) that the further north you travel in England the friendlier the folk are.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 1, 2022)

My view of culture will be to visit as many pubs as I can. I hope to see you fellow TPUers then.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 1, 2022)

Maenad said:


> I thought that ur a native US citizen.


My mother is from the US, but my dad is British. Mixed family as they say.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> My mother is from the US, but my dad is British. Mixed family as they say.



I'm mixed too, dad is Irish(i get a Irish passport too) mother is dark skinned but don't know from where.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> My mother is from the US, but my dad is British. Mixed family as they say.





Tigger said:


> I'm mixed too, dad is Irish(i get a Irish passport too) mother is dark skinned but don't know from where.


Thinking of that, It'll be interesting to know about my ancestors. Never talked any further than my grand-grandparents from the 1800s.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 12, 2022)

So how are people doing, we are already in 2nd week of January and i'm tempted to buy another monitor and send this G5 for warranty repair as it's doing my head in with the JOG button not working correctly.
I've been resorted to unplugging the power cable to keep the actual display working when I need to, ocassionally been able to resolve the JOG  button working by holding it down for 10 seconds in different position but it doesn't work all the time.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 21, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


>



that clip should have added in the age gap of his new wife, the Lady Boris Johnson in waiting.  lol

pathetic twats the elites and celebs usually are, always having to marry 30+ years their junior.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 22, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> pathetic twats the elites and celebs usually are, always having to marry 30+ years their junior.


That's not a celeb/elite thing. It's a long standing cultural thing.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's not a celeb/elite thing. It's a long standing cultural thing.


Yeah. And older men/women with buckets of wealth have something to offer other than love.


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 22, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


>


For the first time ever, I'm actually glad that he's such a twat. At least he left himself with no other choice than to revoke his pointless covid rules now.  

Other topic: Is there any one of us who makes the effort to wash their car in this freezing weather? Mine is filthy up to the point that I can barely see my number plate, but I can't be asked.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 22, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Yeah. And older men/women with buckets of wealth have something to offer other than love.



humanity is a failed species, so I can't say I am surprised we have not elevated beyond basic animal wants and desires, no wonder there is that concept that if aliens visited us they would simply move on, seeing as how we really are barely evolved passed the chimp, lol - in fact one might even say Koko the Gorilla manifests being a human more than most humans, for her capability of sharing love was tremendous beyond belief.

the inability to create a symbiosis with our environment is the key giveaway to them I am certain of it.  



AusWolf said:


> For the first time ever, I'm actually glad that he's such a twat. At least he left himself with no other choice than to revoke his pointless covid rules now.
> 
> Other topic: Is there any one of us who makes the effort to wash their car in this freezing weather? Mine is filthy up to the point that I can barely see my number plate, but I can't be asked.



but if he resigns doesn't that mean someone might get in that makes even worse covid rules? and yep I agree, covid is here for 50 years, we have medicines now, its time we all move on. if you are older person, then you simply need to rethink happiness and what happiness means to you and get new hobbies accordingly. the world has to move on or collapse at this point, the choice isn't mine, its theirs. i hope they choose wisely. 

but for now, I will go play Endwalker, the greatest story ever told ~


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 22, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> humanity is a failed species, so I can't say I am surprised we have not elevated beyond basic animal wants and desires, no wonder there is that concept that if aliens visited us they would simply move on, seeing as how we really are barely evolved passed the chimp, lol - in fact one might even say Koko the Gorilla manifests being a human more than most humans, for her capability of sharing love was tremendous beyond belief.
> 
> the inability to create a symbiosis with our environment is the key giveaway to them I am certain of it.


I don't know. Personally, I believe that the evolution of humanity as a species is just about to leave the infant age. Children believe in tales (aka. religion), adolescents rebel against anything their ancestors believed in (aka. the birth and spread of materialism). It'll take millennia before humanity as a species develops the understanding and wisdom we need for a truly prosperous life. We will get there, slowly but surely, as I don't believe humanity in its current state has the power to destroy itself or the planet. We're only children playing with toys.



lynx29 said:


> but if he resigns doesn't that mean someone might get in that makes even worse covid rules?


A fair point. I hope that does not happen.



lynx29 said:


> and yep I agree, covid is here for 50 years, we have medicines now, its time we all move on. if you are older person, then you simply need to rethink happiness and what happiness means to you and get new hobbies accordingly. the world has to move on or collapse at this point, the choice isn't mine, its theirs. i hope they choose wisely.


Yep. That's what I've been saying ever since covid first appeared. It's an illness, like a million others. We don't go into lockdown just because a lot of people have the regular flu which can also be deadly to the vulnerable. Then why the need for lockdown now? Why is there a ban on international travel for unvaccinated people when covid is literally everywhere by now? I have just as much, if not more chance to get it at work, or at the supermarket (just like I actually got it last summer) than visiting my parents in Hungary.



lynx29 said:


> but for now, I will go play Endwalker, the greatest story ever told ~


Is it really? I've got to play it too, I guess.  The best story of a game I've played so far is The Witcher 3: Hearts of Stone. Second place is a tie between Homeworld and Alan Wake.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 22, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> I don't know. Personally, I believe that the evolution of humanity as a species is just about to leave the infant age. Children believe in tales (aka. religion), adolescents rebel against anything their ancestors believed in (aka. the birth and spread of materialism). It'll take millennia before humanity as a species develops the understanding and wisdom we need for a truly prosperous life. We will get there, slowly but surely, as I don't believe humanity in its current state has the power to destroy itself or the planet. We're only children playing with toys.
> 
> 
> A fair point. I hope that does not happen.
> ...



FFXIV is a very slow and traditional mmo, I don't recommend it to most people... but... I do recommend watching story summaries of it on youtube... otherwise you are looking at 2000 hours of gameplay just to get to the ending of Endwalker (where the good stuff is) the other expansions had good stories too, but nothing compares to Endwalker. nothing.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 22, 2022)

@lynx29 ......................... So can coco the gorilla build a spacecraft and travel to the moon?  Can he cure/prevent thousands of diseases?  I won't bore you by going further, Homo Sapiens have evolved thousands of times more than any other species in known history and in many cases in a much shorter timescale, I mean there are plenty of creatures out there that are cannibals


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 22, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> @lynx29 ......................... So can coco the gorilla build a spacecraft and travel to the moon?  Can he cure/prevent thousands of diseases?  I won't bore you by going further, Homo Sapiens have evolved thousands of times more than any other species in known history and in many cases in a much shorter timescale, I mean there are plenty of creatures out there that are cannibals



Did going to the moon provide me with happiness? or did it spur the innovation of technology, technology which requires the use of the coltan mineral, 80% of which has been mined in the congo on slave labor for decades, where 2/3 the women have been raped as well. all so we can have our technology, thanks to the space race between two countries who wanted to obliviate each other out of power and dominance, two chimps having a pissing contest that spurred more death and suffering from their innovation then we care to contemplate on, hence why most humans turn a blind eye to the congo.

did advanced rocketry do anything for me? or do i still live in a society where i can't afford medicine for a better quality of life, perhaps koko the gorilla is right, love is everything, first and foremost. love and laughter. koko taught me well, your rockets taught me nothing.

cure/prevent disease, meh, debatable. i needed a breathing machine12 years ago, and still can't afford to get one in the worlds richest country.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 22, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> Did going to the moon provide me with happiness? or did it spur the innovation of technology, technology which requires the use of the coltan mineral, 80% of which has been mined in the congo on slave labor for decades, where 2/3 the women have been raped as well. all so we can have our technology, thanks to the space race between two countries who wanted to obliviate each other out of power and dominance, two chimps having a pissing contest that spurred more death and suffering from their innovation then we care to contemplate on, hence why most humans turn a blind eye to the congo.
> 
> did advanced rocketry do anything for me? or do i still live in a society where i can't afford medicine for a better quality of life, perhaps koko the gorilla is right, love is everything, first and foremost. love and laughter. koko taught me well, your rockets taught me nothing.
> 
> cure/prevent disease, meh, debatable. i needed a breathing machine12 years ago, and still can't afford to get one in the worlds richest country.



If you'd have been in the UK you probably would have got one. Your rich country only cares about money, not its populace. I think humans can be redeemed once we wake up, but not in my lifetime, or probably in the next. hopefully soon as we wake up to the destructiveness of religion, and the fact that whatever colour we are, we are all human and should work together, not live by the belief in greed, and material crap. Believe me, because of the shit i have had off fellow humans i have been close to kissing it goodbye, but i am stubborn and stay alive as a fuck you to the rest of humanity. It seems to me, very few people actually give a fuck about anyone but themselves, possibly their family's, but that is the one redeeming nature of humans since the days we were hitting things with bones. Maybe if we stpped spending so much money on mutal destruction we might actually start helping each other, but i doubt it will happen until it is too late.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 22, 2022)

So you judge the success of evolution based on your happiness because of it?   As for space travel, you can zoom this ...............

https://d2pn8kiwq2w21t.cloudfront.net/original_images/infographicsuploadsinfographicsfull11358.jpg


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 22, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Yeah. And older men/women with buckets of wealth have something to offer other than love.


From what I've seen and experienced, it's rarely about wealth. For example, my wife is about 20 years my junior. I wanted more kids and women my age at the time were mostly unavailable or were done having kids. So my choices were limited to younger women or not having more kids. Naturally I looked to younger women. When she and I met neither one of us was in a strong financial situation. We met, the chemistry clicked and so did everything else, save some of my family not liking her(and because of that you all can guess how often I talk to those members of my family). We built our life together, hand in hand, like people are supposed to do.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 22, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> So you judge the success of evolution based on your happiness because of it?   As for space travel, you can zoom this ...............
> 
> https://d2pn8kiwq2w21t.cloudfront.net/original_images/infographicsuploadsinfographicsfull11358.jpg



Same way war advances technology


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 22, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> So you judge the success of evolution based on your happiness because of it?   As for space travel, you can zoom this ...............
> 
> https://d2pn8kiwq2w21t.cloudfront.net/original_images/infographicsuploadsinfographicsfull11358.jpg



I do actually yes. We have a lot to learn from nature still, yet in our arrogance we think going to space will help us. Mars will never happen, let alone anything beyond Mars, try all you want, I would bet money in 500 years Mars still isn't a good place to be. In fact I imagine aliens who can do spacefaring figured out a way to create a symbiosis among themselves and the world they lived in.

Humans will try and try, and eventually collapse as they waste all their finite resources on short term profits, but perhaps we will still be remembered someday when a spacefaring species comes to view our buried remnants.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 22, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> For the first time ever, I'm actually glad that he's such a twat. At least he left himself with no other choice than to revoke his pointless covid rules now.
> 
> Other topic: Is there any one of us who makes the effort to wash their car in this freezing weather? Mine is filthy up to the point that I can barely see my number plate, but I can't be asked.


Bah that's what kids were made for ,want spends, wash my car, simple. 

Though I do have to help doing the roof and we do look mental bothering at night which is typically when kids phones have ran out of charge enough to get going on it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 22, 2022)

Have to say, i think spending billions possibly trillions to go to mars for what? is a waste of money. Imo it is not going to net us anything useful apart from very expensive red sand.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 22, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Have to say, i think spending billions possibly trillions to go to mars for what? is a waste of money. Imo it is not going to net us anything useful apart from very expensive red sand.


Well you never know, there may be another huge comet hurtling towards earth sometime in the future, it would be nice if those around had some place to evacuate to


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 22, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> So you judge the success of evolution based on your happiness because of it?


Should there be any other purpose for success and evolution? I mean, why advance in a field if it results in nothing? Life's purpose is happiness, yours and your loved ones. Otherwise, it's just wasted 80-odd years.



lynx29 said:


> Did going to the moon provide me with happiness? or did it spur the innovation of technology, technology which requires the use of the coltan mineral, 80% of which has been mined in the congo on slave labor for decades, where 2/3 the women have been raped as well. all so we can have our technology, thanks to the space race between two countries who wanted to obliviate each other out of power and dominance, two chimps having a pissing contest that spurred more death and suffering from their innovation then we care to contemplate on, hence why most humans turn a blind eye to the congo.
> 
> did advanced rocketry do anything for me? or do i still live in a society where i can't afford medicine for a better quality of life, perhaps koko the gorilla is right, love is everything, first and foremost. love and laughter. koko taught me well, your rockets taught me nothing.
> 
> cure/prevent disease, meh, debatable. i needed a breathing machine12 years ago, and still can't afford to get one in the worlds richest country.


Actually, going to space provided me with some happiness. Learning about the universe makes me happy in a strange way. Other than that, I agree.



TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> Bah that's what kids were made for ,want spends, wash my car, simple.
> 
> Though I do have to help doing the roof and we do look mental bothering at night which is typically when kids phones have ran out of charge enough to get going on it.


Fair enough.  With no kids, I don't have that luxury. I just need to find some motivation that I currently don't even have the trace of.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 22, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Well you never know, there may be another huge comet hurtling towards earth sometime in the future, it would be nice if those around had some place to evacuate to



I agree it will be important to do this as soon as we can, but I am afraid your venture will fail unless you fulfill the pre-requisites that are the limit of physics, finite resources, and a symbiotic greater understanding of how the Cosmos works. Where as if you are patient, and the powers that be instead focused on fixing this planet first (which I do think is possible, just not probable, Elon could be the champion of this but he chose another route).



AusWolf said:


> Actually, going to space provided me with some happiness. Learning about the universe makes me happy in a strange way. Other than that, I agree.



I think you misunderstand me, I am specifically speaking of rockets and space travel of the human species, I love telescopes, I love Hubble and I am sure I will love JWST, but those are a magnitude cheaper to fund than human space flight. If anything it should be pre-programmed or remote control robots on Mars for decades building us a decent starting point, the idea of sending men to Mars within 10 years as Elon wants to is a waste of resources, similar to his Tesla orbiting Mars right now.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 22, 2022)

Tigger said:


> possibly trillions


I don't think you understand just how much a trillion is. Not going to happen. It might cost as much a 10 to 15 billion, but not much more.


Tigger said:


> to go to mars for what?


To do it and get out into the solar system. We can't keep mining Earth forever and there are plenty of minerals that are difficult to mine on Earth be easy to get at out in space and on Mars. Having a permanent and sustanible outpost on Mars will be very useful to any and all interplanetary space operations. The Moon is first but Mars will soon follow.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I don't think you understand just how much a trillion is. Not going to happen. It might cost as much a 10 to 15 billion, but not much more.
> 
> To do it and get out into the solar system. We can't keep mining Earth forever and there are plenty of minerals that are difficult to mine on Earth be easy to get at out in space and on Mars. Having a permanent and sustanible outpost on Mars will be very useful to any and all interplanetary space operations. The Moon is first but Mars will soon follow.



Mars will cost way more than that, JWST cost 10 billion, and its just a telescope going a fraction of the distance. Not sure your logic on this one.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 22, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Should there be any other purpose for success and evolution? I mean, why advance in a field if it results in nothing? Life's purpose is happiness, yours and your loved ones. Otherwise, it's just wasted 80-odd years.
> 
> 
> Actually, going to space provided me with some happiness. Learning about the universe makes me happy in a strange way. Other than that, I agree.
> ...


No kids here either I use my cousin's kids , they're just as eager for spends even off me though I suspect my own kids would get payed less :/ .

I think a populated moon base with extensive research facilities and a few dark side of the moon telescopes gets us off planet in a useful , and purposeful way, I actually agree that going Mars is symbolic and pointless at this time.

Ala buck Rodgers, they had it about right.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 22, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> Mars will cost way more than that


Not for the first trip.


lynx29 said:


> JWST cost 10 billion


Over the space of 20 years and most of the cost went into developing completely new technologies specifically made for the JWT mission. Going to Mars will not require such. Adaptation to existing technology and science as all that is required at this point. No part of the mission to Mars will require cooling to a few degrees K above absolute zero.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not for the first trip.
> 
> Over the space of 20 years and most of the cost went into developing completely new technologies specifically made for the JWT mission. Going to Mars will not require such. Adaptation to existing technology and science as all that is required at this point. No part of the mission to Mars will require cooling to a few degrees K above absolute zero.



in that case i change my answer to agree with you then, however, seeing as how we spent 1.7 trillion on the failed f-35 jet program (also government helping a private contractor), my confidence in government helping spacex is not... very motivated.


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 22, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> I think you misunderstand me, I am specifically speaking of rockets and space travel of the human species, I love telescopes, I love Hubble and I am sure I will love JWST, but those are a magnitude cheaper to fund than human space flight. If anything it should be pre-programmed or remote control robots on Mars for decades building us a decent starting point, the idea of sending men to Mars within 10 years as Elon wants to is a waste of resources, similar to his Tesla orbiting Mars right now.


I see what you mean now. I might get some bad points, but I think Elon M is just a lunatic with way too much money. I have no idea why some people worship his delusions like they were divine commandments.



lexluthermiester said:


> To do it and get out into the solar system. We can't keep mining Earth forever and there are plenty of minerals that are difficult to mine on Earth be easy to get at out in space and on Mars. Having a permanent and sustanible outpost on Mars will be very useful to any and all interplanetary space operations. The Moon is first but Mars will soon follow.


Why do we always need to mine something else? Why can't we just stop overpopulating Earth, switch to renewables and make do with what we have? Why does all technology have to be obsolete after 2-5 years? And if something does get obsolete (there needs to be _some_ progress, of course), then why don't we develop technologies that can be recycled at the end of their lifetimes? Constant progress means constant waste production. Do we really want to leave behind a universe filled with rubbish in the name of progress?

These are rhetorical questions, not directly aimed at you or anyone else.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 22, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> failed f-35 jet program


Failed? What failed about it?


lynx29 said:


> my confidence in government helping spacex is not... very motivated.


SpaceX doesn't get much "help" from any government. SpaceX gets paid to do work, sure but that's different. SpaceX isn't getting any hand-outs.



AusWolf said:


> Why do we always need to mine something else?


Not something else, elements we already need which are out there in relative abundance.


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not something else, elements we already need which are out there in relative abundance.


Correction: Why do we always need to mine more?


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Failed? What failed about it?
> 
> SpaceX doesn't get much "help" from any government. SpaceX gets paid to do work, sure but that's different. SpaceX isn't getting any hand-outs.
> 
> ...



the brakes/landing gear and many electronic issues occur on a regular basis, even last week I read about an F-35 landing on its belly cause the wheels would not come out. kind of sad for 1.7 trillion, also not sure what these jets do that previous cheaper jets could not do.  any war we have we already outpowered everyone, and countries that can match us toe to toe in air have nukes, hence why we will never go to war with said countries. so the f-35 was really wasted, and I am pretty sure China already has a drone jet that can outmaneuver anything a human powered jet can do, due to the limitations of the human body.

its still costing tax payers a fortune:  

https://www.defensenews.com/air/202...ce-may-not-be-able-to-afford-new-f-35-engine/

and this article lists a lot of expensive issues that happen on a regular basis, we as tax payers have to pay for. 









						Even by Pentagon terms, this was a dud: The disastrous saga of the F-35
					

The military-industrial complex spent $2 trillion building a "flying Swiss Army knife." Now it's been shelved




					www.salon.com
				






AusWolf said:


> Correction: Why do we always need to mine more?



I have to agree with you on this one. I think as a species we really need to hit the brakes and re-evaluate our lifestyles.


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 22, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> I have to agree with you on this one. I think as a species we really need to hit the brakes and re-evaluate our lifestyles.


I couldn't agree more! I've never intended to spend all my life working for nothing, but when I look at inflation, workplace attitudes, and how rapidly the minimum pension age has been changing, I might be doing just that.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 22, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> I couldn't agree more! I've never intended to spend all my life working for nothing, but when I look at inflation, workplace attitudes, and how rapidly the minimum pension age has been changing, I might be doing just that.




yep, my only hope for a good retirement is inheriting my parents house, which is paid off in 7 years. im going to help them buy a new roof next year. its my only chance of owning land and a house. so i just have to hope my parents don't do anything rash and take out extra mortgages on it. also United States has a law that if you are on Medicaid, they can take your house after your death, cause america cares f-35 jets more than poor people having upward mobility. my mom doesnt work and is on medicaid. so yeah. im prob fucked too.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 22, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> *Should there be any other purpose for success and evolution?* I mean, why advance in a field if it results in nothing? Life's purpose is happiness, yours and your loved ones. Otherwise, it's just wasted 80-odd years.
> 
> 
> Actually, going to space provided me with some happiness. Learning about the universe makes me happy in a strange way. Other than that, I agree.
> ...


You think it should be measured by an individual rather than evolutionary advancement be measured by a species?  Let's not forget my responses have been to Lynx's individual claims regarding our evolution, the way I see it is that it's for all, I don't think you can measure it's success by a single persons reaction.  When I do agree with him, it's because I am someone who has little faith in human nature but there is goodness and kindness out there so I refuse to write off the whole human race because a proportion of it is greedy/selfish/evil or whatever hence why I don't think evolution can be judged solely on that.


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 22, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> yep, my only hope for a good retirement is inheriting my parents house, which is paid off in 7 years. im going to help them buy a new roof next year. its my only chance of owning land and a house. so i just have to hope my parents don't do anything rash and take out extra mortgages on it. also United States has a law that if you are on Medicaid, they can take your house after your death, cause america cares f-35 jets more than poor people having upward mobility. my mom doesnt work and is on medicaid. so yeah. im prob fucked too.


Wow. The USA never stops to amaze me. Positively with their food, negatively with their politics.

My hope is getting a mortgage and paying it off before I retire. It just takes too much willpower and sacrifice of quality free time to save up for a deposit.

My other hope is saving up in the next 2-3 decades, and moving back to retire in Hungary, buying a cheap village house and living off my UK pension fund.

I haven't decided yet. I'm not rushing it (for now).



Tatty_One said:


> You think it should be measured by an individual rather than evolutionary advancement be measured by a species?


You can look at our general happiness as a species. Even that's down in the dust at the moment. Apart from computers, the 21st century has given us depression, burnout and a ton of other mental health problems, which won't disappear unless people stop believing all the self-help crap out there and the systemically maintained illusion that the system works.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 22, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Wow. The USA never stops to amaze me. Positively with their food, negatively with their politics.
> 
> My hope is getting a mortgage and paying it off before I retire. It just takes too much willpower and sacrifice of quality free time to save up for a deposit.
> 
> ...



yeah its the 1993 omnibus bill, passed by clinton and the democrats. my mother recently discovered this law cause her mom died from covid in may 2020, but since my grandma was on medicaid they took her house to pay back some of the medical that medicaid had spent for her oxygen machine, and so on so forth (this does not apply to medicare) but since my grandma was considered poor she was on both medicaid and medicare.

good ol democrats, can't fix the rich loopholes, but had no problem making sure poor people had no inheritance.  i used to care about the world getting better, but then i realized all the **** that goes down, like this, or the 1.7 trillion on the f-35, and it makes me go, hmm... why bother.

I would go with the Hungary option personally, and for any medical you need you can fly back to UK for expensive stuff as dual citizen, and the cheap stuff do in Hungary. Uk is going to be so overpopulated by then anyway, it already is to be fair. I went to a zoo on bank holiday in England about 4 years ago. couldn't move an inch, whats the point of bank holiday if i can't go enjoy it anywhere. lol


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 22, 2022)

Let's lose the politics. Thank you.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 22, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Wow. The USA never stops to amaze me. Positively with their food, negatively with their politics.
> 
> My hope is getting a mortgage and paying it off before I retire. It just takes too much willpower and sacrifice of quality free time to save up for a deposit.
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong, I am not suggesting life is great by any means, to some extent I think it's expectations that are the problem, even when I was a young lad in the sixties life was a galaxy away from what it is like now, much simpler and arguably much more family/people orientated, as a society now, people want more, demand more and expect more and it's understandable but I am not sure that life was better then and in part that is my point, back then the UK's average life span was some 10 years less than it is today, almost twice as many people were dying from cancers etc etc, that too is evolution.

I get what you are saying about the mortgage and home, I have said for a long time that it is so much more difficult to just be able to afford a house today with the prices they are increasing by, far and above any wage increases but the mortgage interest rates I was paying on the first house I bought back in the eighties was 11%, some 4 times higher than today.  At my age I am lucky enough to be in a good position, retired, homeowner, mortgage paid and all that, but the downside to that of course is I am a lot older, in that respect little has changed sadly.  As for the "system", as far as I can remember it never worked


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 23, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Don't get me wrong, I am not suggesting life is great by any means, to some extent I think it's expectations that are the problem, even when I was a young lad in the sixties life was a galaxy away from what it is like now, much simpler and arguably much more family/people orientated, as a society now, people want more, demand more and expect more and it's understandable but I am not sure that life was better then and in part that is my point, back then the UK's average life span was some 10 years less than it is today, almost twice as many people were dying from cancers etc etc, that too is evolution.


Exactly!  People expect life to be perfect, work hard to get there, and get disappointed when they realise that nothing ever is or will be perfect. I know many people working 60+ hours a week because "money, money, money". Where will these people be in 20 years? In the same jobs (maybe at a different company), working the same 60+ hours a week. I also know some people whose main interest is "self-development and career building". My boss keeps saying to me as well that I'm worth a lot more than what I'm doing (I'm a warehouse trainer), which is fair enough, I guess, but what would a higher position give me apart from the obvious pay increase? More responsibility, more stress, more demand to be flexible, more mental exhaustion. No thanks, I'd rather live life slow, and enjoy the small bits - PC building, games, time with my girlfriend, road trips, and visiting my family when the covid hysteria finally stops.



Tatty_One said:


> I get what you are saying about the mortgage and home, I have said for a long time that it is so much more difficult to just be able to afford a house today with the prices they are increasing by, far and above any wage increases but the mortgage interest rates I was paying on the first house I bought back in the eighties was 11%, some 4 times higher than today.  At my age I am lucky enough to be in a good position, retired, homeowner, mortgage paid and all that, but the downside to that of course is I am a lot older, in that respect little has changed sadly.  As for the "system", as far as I can remember it never worked


It must feel good to own your home.  I've been planning on it for a while, but I don't feel like I'm getting any closer to it. It's not only house prices that are increasing, but the cost of living in general, making it harder and harder to save for a house that's just getting more and more expensive. I might consider the "retiring in Hungary" option that @lynx29 commented on. Currently, you can easily afford to live on a basic UK pension, and it's much cheaper to buy a house there. I could pay a small part of my pension into social care (NI-equivalent) to get medical support, I guess. The downside of this plan is that my girlfriend is Lithuanian, and as much as she likes Hungary, she couldn't do much there.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 23, 2022)

I have always said you can work your tits off and have no life but more money, or not work and have a nice relaxing life but no money. I have actually met people who have deliberately picked the second. Some of my fiends that work have no time to do nothing as they are working all the time, and seemingly have less spare cash than me and my partner who are on benefits(joint UC with her long term sickness and pip, me carers allowance) I have never really worked much because of circumstances brought on by childhood abuse, never did well at school, because i had other things on my mind(abuse) but to be honest the only thing i have missed out on is more money. I am not perfect by any means and in my mind at least am broken. Some people are total slaves to their jobs and do not realise it. They work their whole life own their own homes and have tons of cash but have never done fuck all but work work work.


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 23, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I have always said you can work your tits off and have no life but more money, or not work and have a nice relaxing life but no money. I have actually met people who have deliberately picked the second. Some of my fiends that work have no time to do nothing as they are working all the time, and seemingly have less spare cash than me and my partner who are on benefits(joint UC with her long term sickness and pip, me carers allowance) I have never really worked much because of circumstances brought on by childhood abuse, never did well at school, because i had other things on my mind(abuse) but to be honest the only thing i have missed out on is more money. I am not perfect by any means and in my mind at least am broken. Some people are total slaves to their jobs and do not realise it. They work their whole life own their own homes and have tons of cash but have never done fuck all but work work work.


My take on money is aiming for the middle ground. Work as much as you need so that you have a good amount of free time with some money to spend. Time and money are worthless on their own, but can do wonders when you have a bit of both. The primary factor in how much you have isn't how much you earn, but your budget, anyway. Don't buy what you can't afford to maintain and don't spend more than what you have. Simple as that. It's confirmed by the fact that some people live happily on minimum wage, while others struggle to make ends meet on 40k+ a year.

Sorry to hear about your childhood abuse.  All you can do is stay strong, I guess.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 23, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> My take on money is aiming for the middle ground. Work as much as you need so that you have a good amount of free time with some money to spend. Time and money are worthless on their own, but can do wonders when you have a bit of both. The primary factor in how much you have isn't how much you earn, but your budget, anyway. Don't buy what you can't afford to maintain and don't spend more than what you have. Simple as that. It's confirmed by the fact that some people live happily on minimum wage, while others struggle to make ends meet on 40k+ a year.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your childhood abuse.  All you can do is stay strong, I guess.



one of the benefits of the UK/EU is 28 days promised vacation for everyone by law. That really really helps relieve from stress and improves overall health. I think you all take that for granted. My Dad has worked almost 7 days a week (cause his company can't find any extra workers) 8-12 hour shifts depending on the day, so not only does he not get weekends, but he has also not taken a vacation in probably 10+ years. Mentally he is not a healthy person, nor physically (tends to eat the worst thing he can get his hands on, pretty sure he doesn't care if he dies at this point).  Being his son it is sad to watch, I have told him to quit many times and live more simply, but he refuses, he likes to buy junk. America is a very broken place.

I know my new job gives me 15 days vacation per year, and I have already taken a few 4 day weekends, and it really does help a ton, to reset w.e it is in the brain that gives us a good outlook on life.

Long live the UK! Long live the Queen!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 23, 2022)

Most middle class people don't own their house or their car, its probably all bought with credit. There is not many people that can afford to buy a 30 or 40 grand car outright. They just need the car to look flash to their equally need to look flash neighbours. the problem is then you are a slave to your house/car, if you lost your job you would lose your house/car. I came into this world with nothing and will be happy enough to go out of it with nothing, not much point spending your whole life accruing stuff and money when you can't take it it with you, unless of course you want to give your kids a reason to not work for it by leaving it all to them. 

I am ok, i just have a problem now with controlling my anger, if i don't avoid fights i end going to far as my barrier goes and i can't control it. I am so full of anger and hate at this shitty world, i can't wait to leave it.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 23, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Most middle class people don't own their house or their car, its probably all bought with credit. There is not many people that can afford to buy a 30 or 40 grand car outright. They just need the car to look flash to their equally need to look flash neighbours. the problem is then you are a slave to your house/car, if you lost your job you would lose your house/car. I came into this world with nothing and will be happy enough to go out of it with nothing, not much point spending your whole life accruing stuff and money when you can't take it it with you, unless of course you want to give your kids a reason to not work for it by leaving it all to them.
> 
> I am ok, i just have a problem now with controlling my anger, if i don't avoid fights i end going to far as my barrier goes and i can't control it. I am so full of anger and hate at this shitty world, i can't wait to leave it.



I saw a therapist for social anxiety in the past, it helped me a lot. You should consider it, you'd be surprised I think how much it might help. I just try to enjoy the small things in life, like turning off all the noise in the world, and then trying new hobbies, like gardening/feeding the birds, it's really helped me a lot at a personal level. Anyways, best of luck to you, remember you only get one life to live, use it as wisely as you can. The world will go on with or without us, so maybe looking at pretty things like birds and living more slowly is enough? This is how I feel anyway, its very Buddhist of me maybe, I don't know


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 23, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Most middle class people don't own their house or their car, its probably all bought with credit. There is not many people that can afford to buy a 30 or 40 grand car outright. They just need the car to look flash to their equally need to look flash neighbours. the problem is then you are a slave to your house/car, if you lost your job you would lose your house/car. I came into this world with nothing and will be happy enough to go out of it with nothing, not much point spending your whole life accruing stuff and money when you can't take it it with you, unless of course you want to give your kids a reason to not work for it by leaving it all to them.


I know. I myself am in a dilemma about whether to work my ass off and save for a house (mortgage) or not. With being only with my girlfriend, and no children planned (she can't have them and I don't want them), it might not be worth it. As for cars, again: one should buy what one can afford. There's no need to look richer than you actually are. People who know you will see through those lies anyway. We're here in life to enjoy it as much as we can, not to show off to neighbours. The most fun car I could afford was my Fiesta ST. I'm so glad I bought it in 2019 before the crisis hit, and I won't part with it until it falls apart naturally.



Tigger said:


> I am ok, i just have a problem now with controlling my anger, if i don't avoid fights i end going to far as my barrier goes and i can't control it. I am so full of anger and hate at this shitty world, i can't wait to leave it.


Are you sure it's your problem alone? I mean, the world is pretty shit right now thanks to being run by shitty humans who were voted into power by other shitty humans. It's just one of the reasons why I don't want children, and will also be happy to leave the world leaving nothing behind.

Do you know the reason for your anger? It might be worth discovering. My anger comes mainly from not being allowed to see my parents and brother for the last 2 years thanks to the most idiotic legislation I've ever seen (covid?). I'm also angry about the fact that one has to work his ass off for a lifetime without getting anything back. Literally anything! Even the pension you get is the money you paid into a fund that someone got rich off of... if you live long enough to get it, anyway. But I know it's not me. It's just the world around me using and abusing people like me as much as possible.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 23, 2022)

I go by Oasis textbook rules.

You gotta roll with it.
You gotta take your time.
You gotta say what your saying don't let anybody get in your way.

And listen to the Beatles a lot too.

My mental outlook is set by me, so it's only shit if I say so.
But if that didn't work, and hate filled me, I would be doing as lynx say's.
If you can get help, reach out.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 23, 2022)

I suppose having spent almost 28 years in the Army that I became used to having no life, I mean whilst you do get some spare time and a decent amount of annual leave, you can be dragged back in and sent to the back of nowhere at literally an hours notice, when you relate that to pay and think that back in the early millennium an 18 year old Private soldier would be deployed to Afghanistan for 6 months (zero time off) and get shot at for just over £17k a year back around 2003, I suppose the benefits of the Armed Forces are that if you do work really hard and progress through the ranks the pay becomes at a point damn good and the free pension is good if you get to those ranks.

I then left and got my 2nd job which was also my last as a regional manager for a national youth charity, the work was fairly demanding but it was like one long holiday in comparison to my Army days and I did have more free time to spend with my family, but I know all too well that that story does not apply to so many of the current working generation out there.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 23, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> I suppose having spent almost 28 years in the Army that I became used to having no life, I mean whilst you do get some spare time and a decent amount of annual leave, you can be dragged back in and sent to the back of nowhere at literally an hours notice, when you relate that to pay and think that back in the early millennium an 18 year old Private soldier would be deployed to Afghanistan for 6 months (zero time off) and get shot at for just over £17k a year back around 2003, I suppose the benefits of the Armed Forces are that if you do work really hard and progress through the ranks the pay becomes at a point damn good and the free pension is good if you get to those ranks.
> 
> I then left and got my 2nd job which was also my last as a regional manager for a national youth charity, the work was fairly demanding but it was like one long holiday in comparison to my Army days and I did have more free time to spend with my family, but I know all too well that that story does not apply to so many of the current working generation out there.



I always tell young people in the UK to become lorry drivers, 34k quid a year a damn near starting (I saw an advert recently because of the shortage in UK they are starting at around 34k quid), and free training at most places, 50k a year after a couple good years with no dings. Depends where you go of course, and you don't have to do it forever, just do do it for a few years while still living with parents to stack some money. Hell, by age 27 or so I seen some young guys have 300k in the bank just from their semi driving.

Plus you get to listen to music, podcasts, audiobooks while you drive, not a bad gig really.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 23, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> I always tell young people in the UK to become lorry drivers, 34k quid a year a damn near starting (I saw an advert recently because of the shortage in UK they are starting at around 34k quid), and free training at most places, 50k a year after a couple good years with no dings. Depends where you go of course, and you don't have to do it forever, just do do it for a few years while still living with parents to stack some money. Hell, by age 27 or so I seen some young guys have 300k in the bank just from their semi driving.
> 
> Plus you get to listen to music, podcasts, audiobooks while you drive, not a bad gig really.


Do you reckon you could do just weekends?


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 23, 2022)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> Do you reckon you could do just weekends?



they are desperate for drivers still, so yeah probably have plenty of part time gigs.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 23, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> they are desperate for drivers still, so yeah probably have plenty of part time gigs.


Yeah I will have a look at that.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 23, 2022)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> Yeah I will have a look at that.



they say the proof is in the pudding here you go baby! FESTIVUS ISN'T OVER UNTIL GEORGE PINS HIS FATHER!!! GO GO GO GO!  34k pound a year starting  ITS KIZMIT JERRY!




			https://uk.indeed.com/Part-Time-HGV-Driver-jobs-in-Manchester?vjk=2d1ec19d100a3aef


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 23, 2022)

I might slog it out for a bit , try and get a deposit together before I'm 60

I do have adequate in the week employ to keep this weekend only ftm.


Ps as an example of my twisted Kippur I was a click away from buying a ps 5 an hour ago, sold out gits.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 23, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> I always tell *young people* in the UK to become lorry drivers, 34k quid a year a damn near starting (I saw an advert recently because of the shortage in UK they are starting at around 34k quid), and free training at most places, 50k a year after a couple good years with no dings. Depends where you go of course, and you don't have to do it forever, just do do it for a few years while still living with parents to stack some money. Hell, by age 27 or so I seen some young guys have 300k in the bank just from their semi driving.
> 
> Plus you get to listen to music, podcasts, audiobooks while you drive, not a bad gig really.


Some of the reasons there is a struggle to recruit HGV drivers is the conditions of service, long hours, cramped surroundings, extremely unhealthy, I mean a single traffic jam can extend a day by several hours and the fact that there is strict regulation regarding enforced breaks etc, for younger people it may be a decent option but I think the average training cost without licenses is around £5k, many young people simply cannot afford it.

On top of that, generally it is not a job that is compliant with our earlier discussion on work life balance and living quality, I think it may suit some if they can find the cash but I am not sure that it's a full solution to the current problem.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 23, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Some of the reasons there is a struggle to recruit HGV drivers is the conditions of service, long hours, cramped surroundings, extremely unhealthy, I mean a single traffic jam can extend a day by several hours and the fact that there is strict regulation regarding enforced breaks etc, for younger people it may be a decent option but I think the average training cost without licenses is around £5k, many young people simply cannot afford it.
> 
> On top of that, generally it is not a job that is compliant with our earlier discussion on work life balance and living quality, I think it may suit some if they can find the cash but I am not sure that it's a full solution to the current problem.



training to be a HGV, bus, or coach driver is free inUK:






						Find training to become a heavy goods vehicle (HGV) driver
					

How you can train to drive a heavy goods vehicle (HGV): Skills Bootcamps, apprenticeships, vocational courses and driving schools.




					www.gov.uk
				









						Find training to become a heavy goods vehicle (HGV) driver
					

How you can train to drive a heavy goods vehicle (HGV): Skills Bootcamps, apprenticeships, vocational courses and driving schools.




					www.gov.uk


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 23, 2022)

I found a USB cable that is £315/metre who in the fuck would buy that? as bad as paying £50 for a HDMI cable
https://telluriumq.com/black-usb-cable/


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 24, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> I always tell young people in the UK to become lorry drivers, 34k quid a year a damn near starting (I saw an advert recently because of the shortage in UK they are starting at around 34k quid), and free training at most places, 50k a year after a couple good years with no dings. Depends where you go of course, and you don't have to do it forever, just do do it for a few years while still living with parents to stack some money. Hell, by age 27 or so I seen some young guys have 300k in the bank just from their semi driving.
> 
> Plus you get to listen to music, podcasts, audiobooks while you drive, not a bad gig really.


34k sounds sweet, but the working hours are crap. There aren't many drivers out there who work a normal Monday-Friday week. If you live alone or with parents, it's fine, but as soon as you have a partner who works a Mon-Fri week, a rota-based job becomes a no-go.



Tatty_One said:


> Some of the reasons there is a struggle to recruit HGV drivers is the conditions of service, long hours, cramped surroundings, extremely unhealthy, I mean a single traffic jam can extend a day by several hours and the fact that there is strict regulation regarding enforced breaks etc, for younger people it may be a decent option but I think the average training cost without licenses is around £5k, many young people simply cannot afford it.
> 
> On top of that, generally it is not a job that is compliant with our earlier discussion on work life balance and living quality, I think it may suit some if they can find the cash but I am not sure that it's a full solution to the current problem.


Yeah. This too.



lynx29 said:


> training to be a HGV, bus, or coach driver is free inUK:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is just CPC that you attend once you have the licence. Learning to drive and having the licence for lorries can cost about 4-5k.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 24, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> This is just CPC that you attend once you have the licence. Learning to drive and having the licence for lorries can cost about 4-5k.



ah that's lame, oh well

i know training is free in america. but you have to sign like a 3 yr contract with w.e company pays for it.  but there are lot of foreign people in american making 80-100k a year driving semi's.  and they came from literally nothing.  i am surprised USA companies don't go to foreign countries directly and just be like hey, we need 30k more drivers, you are making what $5 an hr? we will pay for flight, and everything, come work for us and make 70k a year

there would be no 30k driver shortage then I 100% bet ya, and they already do a lot of the work visa stuff anyway, seems kizmit to me Jerry baby!


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 24, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> ah that's lame, oh well
> 
> i know training is free in america. but you have to sign like a 3 yr contract with w.e company pays for it.  but there are lot of foreign people in american making 80-100k a year driving semi's.  and they came from literally nothing.  i am surprised USA companies don't go to foreign countries directly and just be like hey, we need 30k more drivers, you are making what $5 an hr? we will pay for flight, and everything, come work for us and make 70k a year
> 
> there would be no 30k driver shortage then I 100% bet ya, and they already do a lot of the work visa stuff anyway, seems kizmit to me Jerry baby!


Yep. It's easy to make a living in the UK, but to earn more than the standard living wage is pretty hard.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 24, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Yep. It's easy to make a living in the UK, but to earn more than the standard living wage is pretty hard.



my relatives in England are rich, but most of it is inherited wealth. that seems to be how most wealth works, you just have to hope your born into a family line that passes down a house paid for, etc. then hope those offspring don't blow it all or ruin it/sell it and travel with the money, and over several hundred years it builds up quite nicely. my relatives over there love shoving their 7k quid watches in my face and asking me if i think it looks nice.  lol, twats

rich people are weird imo. its a watch, it checks time, cool i guess... if i had that money i'd rather help people within my immediate community or family


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 24, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> my relatives in England are rich, but most of it is inherited wealth. that seems to be how most wealth works, you just have to hope your born into a family line that passes down a house paid for, etc. then hope those offspring don't blow it all or ruin it/sell it and travel with the money


...or that you don't get screwed over by politics. My great grandfather was one of the richest people in Hungary. He owned a milk factory, a hotel, and a horse race track. He bred the finest race horses in the country. He was so rich that he was among the first Hungarians to own a car. Then communism came and took everything from him. He died poor. My grandfather tried to get everything back after communism fell, but all the records were "destroyed in a fire". Yeah, right... 

With that said, capitalism isn't any better in my opinion. The only difference is that in communism, you know that you have no chance to climb out of your financial pit, but capitalism blinds you with the illusion of mobility. You believe that you can be whoever you want to be until you realise that you're old and your whole life was a struggle to make ends meet. You can aspire to get a university degree, but even then 1. you need money to do that, money that you don't have, and 2. most university degrees aren't worth anything nowadays, so you're just accumulating debt that you have to pay off once you start working. I was lucky enough to have gotten my degree in Hungary, so my debt from my student loan isn't tremendous by UK standards. I could work my ass off and pay it all back in a year. I just don't want to. I've got a life to live. 



lynx29 said:


> my relatives over there love shoving their 7k quid watches in my face and asking me if i think it looks nice.  lol, twats
> 
> rich people are weird imo. its a watch, it checks time, cool i guess... if i had that money i'd rather help people within my immediate community or family


It's even funnier when normal people try to pretend to be rich. For example, when fellow Eastern Europeans come to the UK, start working overtime, get the scent of western living, and buy shitty old BMWs just to show off to relatives in their home countries and their colleagues. I mean, OK, it's a car, it's got the blue-and-white badge, but it's an old, trashed shitbox otherwise. What's to show off?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 24, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> my relatives in England are rich, *but most of it is inherited wealth.* that seems to be how most wealth works, you just have to hope your born into a family line that passes down a house paid for, etc. then hope those offspring don't blow it all or ruin it/sell it and travel with the money, and over several hundred years it builds up quite nicely. my relatives over there love shoving their 7k quid watches in my face and asking me if i think it looks nice.  lol, twats
> 
> rich people are weird imo. its a watch, it checks time, cool i guess... if i had that money i'd rather help people within my immediate community or family


That's not the case with anyone I know, apart from one couple in particular everyone I know struggled even with decent jobs until they were in their 40's or 50's, sadly as @AusWolf said earlier, you can work damn hard here and still struggle, I mean when I first got married and we had our first daughter we were 25/26 and I was a Corporal in the Army serving in Germany, at the time I started learning to drive and because of the costs associated with learning to drive over there I had to bring toilet paper and soap home from work to help save a few pennies.  To earn bigger pennies these days you need a lot of hard work (or a lot of convincing bluff), a shitload of luck and some decent education (in most cases).

In contrast to what I have just said above, when I left the Army in 2004 I was earning almost £50k a year, sometimes these things take time, no matter how hard you try, patience is not so much of a virtue these days, possibly because even if you have loads of it often things still don't work out, I consider myself lucky but the journey nearly killed me more than once


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 24, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> That's not the case with anyone I know, apart from one couple in particular everyone I know struggled even with decent jobs until they were in their 40's or 50's, sadly as @AusWolf said earlier, you can work damn hard here and still struggle, I mean when I first got married and we had our first daughter we were 25/26 and I was a Corporal in the Army serving in Germany, at the time I started learning to drive and because of the costs associated with learning to drive over there I had to bring toilet paper and soap home from work to help save a few pennies.  To earn bigger pennies these days you need a lot of hard work (or a lot of convincing bluff), a shitload of luck and some decent education (in most cases).
> 
> In contrast to what I have just said above, when I left the Army in 2004 I was earning almost £50k a year, sometimes these things take time, no matter how hard you try, patience is not so much of a virtue these days, possibly because even if you have loads of it often things still don't work out, I consider myself lucky but the journey nearly killed me more than once


Totally right. Luck is a MUCH bigger factor in succeeding than skill or willingness. I applied to be a trainee/associate team leader (for normal worker's money) not long ago. The feedback I got was _"you did great on the interview, but I don't know you well enough"_. Apparently, one has no chance to climb the social ladder without being friends with the right people. As I'm not the kind of person to socialise with people based on their income, I will never have any hope of going anywhere. Not that I really want to, anyway. At nearly 32, I've lost my motivation to _go_ somewhere. I just want to _be_ somewhere. To be happy, regardless of my income or status. All I've gained and achieved will be lost once I retire anyway. I've also realised that giving up on these things is a huge burden off of one's shoulders. A lot of people are depressed because they want to prove something. I've got nothing to prove. I work for my money then F off home. If any big boss doesn't like it, they can suck my@{$ß]íđ÷...


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 24, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Totally right. Luck is a MUCH bigger factor in succeeding than skill or willingness. I applied to be a trainee/associate team leader (for normal worker's money) not long ago. The feedback I got was _"you did great on the interview, but I don't know you well enough"_. Apparently, one has no chance to climb the social ladder without being friends with the right people. As I'm not the kind of person to socialise with people based on their income, I will never have any hope of going anywhere. Not that I really want to, anyway. At nearly 32, I've lost my motivation to _go_ somewhere. I just want to _be_ somewhere. To be happy, regardless of my income or status. All I've gained and achieved will be lost once I retire anyway. I've also realised that giving up on these things is a huge burden off of one's shoulders. A lot of people are depressed because they want to prove something. I've got nothing to prove. I work for my money then F off home. If any big boss doesn't like it, they can suck my@{$ß]íđ÷...



I think also in order to create a good business and/or succeed in the business world in general, it depends heavily upon who you know, and if you inherited some money to get your initial business off the ground running. I know my relatives run a business and it makes over a million quid per year with only around 5 employees I believe, all family owned. So inherited wealth manifests itself in various ways. Anyways, I don't like them as people honestly, they are very snobby in their character, as 2pac says - money makes a man act funny.  It do be true, it do be true.  I found them all to be rather odd when I lived with them, their daughter had a 4,000 quid purse for example. Honestly I feel bad for them, they are blinded by their ego/status, and probably will never be able to have thoughts about the Cosmos/increased self-aware state of being as I have been capable of, as these thoughts only come with great humility about your place within the world and a great amount of introspection (which the ego makes sure to limit how much introspection time you have, lest it be diminished in size).

Sorry to hear about your lineage by the way, that is terrible. At least you have a gf, being on the autism spectrum, I probably never will, which I am also fine with, I am in good company, aka Isaac Newton. The Cosmos can be ones mistress, if one knows enough of the world around them. I'm sure Isaac had joys none of us can imagine as his intelligence has not been matched before or since.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 25, 2022)

You could throw high salary at HGV or even a nurse/doctor job and people will probably not take it still because of how demanding it is physically and mentally.
I mean if you can earn same amount of money sitting on your arse in an office/home vs someone driving a HGV and do less hours? I think the individual would rather sit on their arse.


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 26, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> I think also in order to create a good business and/or succeed in the business world in general, it depends heavily upon who you know, and if you inherited some money to get your initial business off the ground running. I know my relatives run a business and it makes over a million quid per year with only around 5 employees I believe, all family owned. So inherited wealth manifests itself in various ways. Anyways, I don't like them as people honestly, they are very snobby in their character, as 2pac says - money makes a man act funny.  It do be true, it do be true.  I found them all to be rather odd when I lived with them, their daughter had a 4,000 quid purse for example. Honestly I feel bad for them, they are blinded by their ego/status, and probably will never be able to have thoughts about the Cosmos/increased self-aware state of being as I have been capable of, as these thoughts only come with great humility about your place within the world and a great amount of introspection (which the ego makes sure to limit how much introspection time you have, lest it be diminished in size).


I think a lot comes down to attitude. You can be rich and waste millions on crap you'll never need, you can invest more to be even richer, or you can spend on things that actually matter to you and your loved ones. For some of us, all the money in the world wouldn't be enough as they don't have the general capability to work well with money. I remember reading about a lottery millionaire who became homeless after a couple of years of richness. Honestly, we are all richer than people like that, even if we have less money (sounds like a contradiction, but it's not). There's also an old proverb that I think is very representative of a mental attitude: "If a poor man asks for a fish, don't give him one. Teach him how to fish instead." This is why I don't believe in charity, either.



lynx29 said:


> Sorry to hear about your lineage by the way, that is terrible. At least you have a gf, being on the autism spectrum, I probably never will, which I am also fine with, I am in good company, aka Isaac Newton. The Cosmos can be ones mistress, if one knows enough of the world around them. I'm sure Isaac had joys none of us can imagine as his intelligence has not been matched before or since.


Thanks.  Though never think that being autistic should prevent you to enjoy a relationship in any way. It's also nice that you find solace in Isaac Newton and the universe's mysteries. Recently, I've found myself extremely drawn to Einstein's theories of relativity, black holes, the size of the universe, time dilation and its effects on distant objects, the relations between space and time, etc.



kurosagi01 said:


> You could throw high salary at HGV or even a nurse/doctor job and people will probably not take it still because of how demanding it is physically and mentally.
> I mean if you can earn same amount of money sitting on your arse in an office/home vs someone driving a HGV and do less hours? I think the individual would rather sit on their arse.


Damn right. You just touched on why exactly I've become disillusioned with the concept of career advancement.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 26, 2022)

Realistically something needs to be done at young age to kind of make these demanding jobs worthwhile to people.
Every career has an advancement, you have to take/do it if you want it to happen, probably why people tend to switch companies but do the same job until they reach their goal.
For me when it comes to money, if its enough to hit these criteria:
-Pay the bills(mortgage + overpay, utility bills and other bills per month)
-Monthly grocery
-Travel
-Hobbies
-Small savings for emergency
That for me is when I will be happy with how much i'm earning which I don't think i'm that far off from reaching that target.


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 27, 2022)

kurosagi01 said:


> Realistically something needs to be done at young age to kind of make these demanding jobs worthwhile to people.
> Every career has an advancement, you have to take/do it if you want it to happen, probably why people tend to switch companies but do the same job until they reach their goal.
> For me when it comes to money, if its enough to hit these criteria:
> -Pay the bills(mortgage + overpay, utility bills and other bills per month)
> ...


I've got the exact same target. The way I've achieved it is by doing night shifts. I'm earning nearly as much as a team leader on days for far less stress on my shoulders. This is (also) why I don't care about career advancement anymore.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 27, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Damn right. You just touched on why exactly I've become disillusioned with the concept of career advancement.


Damn Right.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 1, 2022)

Another Happy CNY to my fellow yellow bois.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 1, 2022)

1974 - I'm the (culturally appropriated) year of the Tiger.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 1, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> 1974 - I'm the (culturally appropriated) year of the Tiger.


ahhhh I remember 1974 well, I was in my 3rd year of secondary school and this classic was number 1 in the charts  ..................


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 1, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> ahhhh I remember 1974 well, I was in my 3rd year of secondary school and this classic was number 1 in the charts  ..................



*drinks a pint of Bulmers and dances with @Tatty_One   *


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 1, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> *drinks a pint of Bulmers and dances with @Tatty_One   *



Tatty probably:


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 1, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Tatty probably:


Wrong decade my friend, it's more like this ................


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 2, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Wrong decade my friend, it's more like this ................
> 
> View attachment 234890


That is so wrong... It was messed up even in the 70's. What's worse is that the bell-bottom thing is making a comeback...


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 2, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is so wrong... It was messed up even in the 70's. What's worse is that the bell-bottom thing is making a comeback...


Whilst I certainly didn't wear an orange suit in the 70's, when I think of UK fashion back then and what I wore it scars me for life, I mean men wearing platform shoes is just wrong, equally those shirts with collars that reach your shoulders and I mean, any trousers that allow an average sized dog/ferret to crawl up a leg and bite your tender bits is just damn poor personal security IMO


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 2, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> I mean men wearing platform shoes is just wrong


I didn't and still don't mind them. Platforms can be very useful when trotting around in the rain or snow as they help very much to keep the feet dry and warm(er).


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 2, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I didn't and still don't mind them. Platforms can be very useful when trotting around in the rain or snow as they help very much to keep the feet dry and warm(er).


I find snow boots to be in much better taste


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 2, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> I find snow boots to be in much better taste


I did also mention the rain...


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 2, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I did also mention the rain...


I know, mine are waterproof too, and they have exceptional tread on them, platforms tend to allow you less control but that's from my experience 47 years ago


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 2, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> I know, mine are waterproof too


Ah, ok.


Tatty_One said:


> platforms tend to allow you less control but that's from my experience 47 years ago


I have a pair still. Good grip, solid leather and they look good. I wear them when the snow is wet and slushy.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 2, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ah, ok.
> 
> I have a pair still. Good grip, solid leather and they look good. I wear them when the snow is wet and slushy.



Tattys probably thinking about them big boots that goths wear


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 2, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Tattys probably thinking about them big boots that goths wear


Not my kind of platform boots mate. And those are most definitely from the 70's..


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 2, 2022)

Naaaa those are in shops today ..............

New Goth Punk Spike Platform Combat Boots | Etsy UK


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 2, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> I find snow boots to be in much better taste



I'm wearing my snow boots even while wearing my pajamas today. i find them to be very comfortable oddly enough, plus i never have to worry about hitting my toes and hurting. and yeah waterproof sure is a nice bonus!!! yeeeehaaaa!!!!


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 2, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> I mean, any trousers that allow an average sized dog/ferret to crawl up a leg and bite your tender bits is just damn poor personal security IMO


Those Trousers are the English equivalent of the Scottish Kilt


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 2, 2022)

dorsetknob said:


> Those Trousers are the English equivalent of the Scottish Kilt


I suppose they avoid trapped wind which can only be a positive


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 2, 2022)

dorsetknob said:


> Those Trousers are the English equivalent of the Scottish Kilt





Tatty_One said:


> I suppose they avoid trapped wind which can only be a positive



I refuse to be drawn into this discussion...


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 15, 2022)

Gimme a honest guess, how much I would need money to stay in UK for a week?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 16, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Gimme a honest guess, how much I would need money to stay in UK for a week?



Last time i checked - Hotels can cost between £60-100 for a night but that figure can also depend on the type of room you want, the time of year and the location. An Air BnB might be cheaper but that often means that you'll be needing to jump on public transport to get in to central london which can take anywhere between 30-90mins.

You might get lucky and find some places that will go as low as £35-40 a night but it all depends on season and location. Hotels located in the city or touristy areas will cost more because thats just how it works.

Food wise its down to your own choice. but i doubt you'd want to spend an entire week eating pot noodle or McDonalds etc etc. steak and chips can vary between £10-20+ depending on where you go and your budget and how much you like to eat - Some times its worth getting air bnb because some places have their own cooking facilities and you can save a lot of money by cooking yourself a meal rather than eating out. picking up some odds and ends in a supermarket can save you a substantial amount of money rather than spending on takeaways.

Factor in a weekly travel pass which is somewhere between £20-40'ish which will get you on the bus, trains & whatever trams you can find - (though if youre happy to ride the bus around it costs significantly less - £1.55 per trip and is capped at £4.65 per day. we also have something called a 'bus hopper fare' so if you pay for a bus then jump on a different bus in the space of 1hr, there wont be any extra charge - It counts as one ticket.)

With the amount of congestion in the city though busses can often be slow even though they have their own dedicated bus lanes. Nevermind stopping at traffic lights and bus stops to pick up/drop off passengers.

London Underground is the fastest way to get around via public transport but it also depends where youre going. Sometimes busses may be more direct.

if youre happy to hire a bike though that might be the cheapest and fastest way to get around. Just get one of them phone holders so you can use google maps while you pedal around.


I cant give you exact numbers but at least that gives you a rough idea of what to expect - At least for London. Everything will be cheaper outside of london. So if you want to go visit scotland or wales. it wont burn you as hard. @the54thvoid might burn you though if you turn up on his door step.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 16, 2022)

Spend 2 days max in London and get out of there, there are plenty of places in the UK to check out.
How is everyone doing anyway? All prepared for the amazing increase in price in April?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 16, 2022)

kurosagi01 said:


> All prepared for the amazing increase in price in April?


What now?


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 16, 2022)

kurosagi01 said:


> Spend 2 days max in London and get out of there, there are plenty of places in the UK to check out.
> How is everyone doing anyway? All prepared for the amazing increase in price in April?



I'll be in England this summer visiting my friends and relatives there, it is confirmed! I can't wait!!! I am hoping to visit a few National Treasures on my own as well with a rental car, any recommendations welcome!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 16, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> any recommendations welcome!


Don't miss the Cliffs of Dover. They are a sight to behold!


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 16, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What now?


Inflation projected to be @ 7.5% at that point AND home energy bills expected to increase by 50%, this is after a 25% (approx) increase last October, we in the UK have an energy cap which is the max price we can pay on our gas and electricity bills, the regulator re-assesses the cap twice a year and adjusts it in line with global prices (allegedly)  so that means currently that energy companies are paying more than they can charge us for what we consume (until the 50% increase in April), that's the theory in any case, which means that everything we consume in quantity is significantly increasing, even global oil prices mean that we are paying significantly more at our pumps to fuel our cars, much of which has always been fuel tax in any case, it's being called here a "cost of living crisis" and it is generally believed that it will be like this until late next year ...... we will see.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 17, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Inflation projected to be @ 7.5% at that point AND home energy bills expected to increase by 50%, this is after a 25% (approx) increase last October


Damn & blast! That's not happening stateside. Feeling bad for you all..


Tatty_One said:


> that's the theory in any case


That's a load of poo! Energy costs don't suddenly skyrocket in 18months.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 17, 2022)

Anyone visiting UK if you are in the north, you can come have my couch for a week for free, i'll even let you use my PC


----------



## AusWolf (Feb 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's a load of poo! Energy costs don't suddenly skyrocket in 18months.


They do if their price to consumers has been capped at a lower value than what providers pay, and the regulator suddenly decides to do away with / increase the cap.

If they weren't capped, then we would have seen an incremental increase like we have been with petrol and diesel. We're paying nearly £1.60 for a litre of premium (that's over $6.50 per US gallon) and around £1.40 for regular.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 17, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Anyone visiting UK if you are in the north, you can come have my couch for a week for free, i'll even let you use my PC



I may take you up on this, as I don't expect I will get a chance to visit again for many years and I want to see as much of UK as possible. Perhaps you can join me to a National Treasure site, any in particular interest you that you have not been to yet?



AusWolf said:


> They do if their price to consumers has been capped at a lower value than what providers pay, and the regulator suddenly decides to do away with / increase the cap.
> 
> If they weren't capped, then we would have seen an incremental increase like we have been with petrol and diesel. We're paying nearly £1.60 for a litre of premium (that's over $6.50 per US gallon) and around £1.40 for regular.



Yeah, if I lived in England I would never want to own a car. Luckily you have a fairly good bus system there, not as good as Ireland's but it gets the job done. I really love Ireland, its bus system is so cheap and easy to use... plus extends to every nook and cranny.


----------



## AusWolf (Feb 17, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Yeah, if I lived in England I would never want to own a car. Luckily you have a fairly good bus system there, not as good as Ireland's but it gets the job done. I really love Ireland, its bus system is so cheap and easy to use... plus extends to every nook and cranny.


I think public transport in the UK is only good in big cities. Small towns aren't really connected, and if they are, it's never at times when people need it the most. Departure times are pretty sparse too. I couldn't see myself live without a car here.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 17, 2022)

I don't have a car  

too expensive to run for me and my partner.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 17, 2022)

Personally when they work they are fine, but when they don't oh man do we take forever to get an issue resolved and they are such a scam at times too. 
They are increasing train prices even more now but yet continuing being inefficient and when they have a fault they take forever to resolve it.
That very reason alone is probably why so many people would rather drive than get the train if they can justify it(by that I mean they have the space to have a car even if they can afford one).
I can't believe petrol is £1.60 for 99octane now, pretty much paying petrol prices at service stations on motorways,luckily I don't commute as much now.
Sad to say but just everything is going up in the UK, pandemic and Brexit.(even though they say we will have a much better deal apparently being out of the EU, which hasn't really happened yet)


----------



## AusWolf (Feb 17, 2022)

kurosagi01 said:


> Personally when they work they are fine, but when they don't oh man do we take forever to get an issue resolved and they are such a scam at times too.
> They are increasing train prices even more now but yet continuing being inefficient and when they have a fault they take forever to resolve it.
> That very reason alone is probably why so many people would rather drive than get the train if they can justify it(by that I mean they have the space to have a car even if they can afford one).
> I can't believe petrol is £1.60 for 99octane now, pretty much paying petrol prices at service stations on motorways,luckily I don't commute as much now.
> Sad to say but just everything is going up in the UK, pandemic and Brexit.(even though they say we will have a much better deal apparently being out of the EU, which hasn't really happened yet)


IMO, the train is fine if you're using it alone. For two or more people, driving is still the cheaper option, even with today's insane petrol prices (unless you own a V8 Mustang or similar). Going on a trip is sort of impossible with the train as well - the number of train swaps you'd have to do to get from A to B is mad, not to mention that it doesn't get you to the best of places unless you include a fair amount of local transport and walking. The only time I use public transport is in big cities, because stop-and-go traffic and fighting for parking space does my head in. Luckily, I'm only in that situation maybe 2 times a year.

As for Brexit: it was a failure even before it started. As much as I tend to disagree with EU principles and mentality, cutting trade deals and killing the tariff union equals suicide.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Damn & blast! That's not happening stateside. Feeling bad for you all..
> 
> That's a load of poo! Energy costs don't suddenly skyrocket in 18months.


Gas prices globally have doubled in 6 months for a number of reasons but mainly because after 18 months of low usage the world is opening up and supply cannot meet demand ........  and guess what?  Apparently gas is needed to generate electricity so high gas prices = high electric prices, come April all electric car owners will be paying considerably more for their batteries to get charged.  As for the USA, you may have had greater stocks of gas, once they run low the tidal wave may reach you .................

Gas prices skyrocket as the global energy crisis worsens - CNN

Global Gas Prices are Soaring to Record Highs. Here's Why. (yahoo.com)

Brexit remains to be seen, in fairness, since officially leaving the EU 25 months ago, we have spent 24 of those months in a global pandemic with the additional huge spending and therefore debt so I am not surprised we are not seeing any perceived gains.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 17, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Gas prices globally have doubled in 6 months for a number of reasons but mainly because after 18 months of low usage the world is opening up and supply cannot meet demand ........  and guess what?  Apparently gas is needed to generate electricity so high gas prices = high electric prices, come April all electric car owners will be paying considerably more for their batteries to get charged.  As for the USA, you may have had greater stocks of gas, once they run low the tidal wave may reach you .................
> 
> Gas prices skyrocket as the global energy crisis worsens - CNN
> 
> ...



over half of Texas's power comes from Wind power now, America is very diverse in its energy resources.  main problem America has is semi-truck driver shortage, supply is there, drivers not so much.

if I were running things, I would simply sign a executive order making 5% of military be re-trained and re-assigned (up to the Generals/Admirals which 5%) overnight to fill the remaining 35k truck driving seats in the name of national security, because the economy is national security.  /shrug


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 17, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> over half of Texas's power comes from Wind power now, America is very diverse in its energy resources.  main problem America has is semi-truck driver shortage, supply is there, drivers not so much.
> 
> if I were running things, I would simply sign a executive order making 5% of military be re-trained and re-assigned (up to the Generals/Admirals which 5%) overnight to fill the remaining 35k truck driving seats in the name of national security, because the economy is national security.  /shrug


Well yeah but if you have a country with 25 million homes most of which have gas fired central heating then wind is not going to keep people warm today, in order for those 25 million homes to change (for obvious reasons) there has to be a viable alternative available today which is why it simply will take time.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 17, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> IMO, the train is fine if you're using it alone. For two or more people, driving is still the cheaper option, even with today's insane petrol prices (unless you own a V8 Mustang or similar). Going on a trip is sort of impossible with the train as well - the number of train swaps you'd have to do to get from A to B is mad, not to mention that it doesn't get you to the best of places unless you include a fair amount of local transport and walking. The only time I use public transport is in big cities, because stop-and-go traffic and fighting for parking space does my head in. Luckily, I'm only in that situation maybe 2 times a year.
> 
> As for Brexit: it was a failure even before it started. As much as I tend to disagree with EU principles and mentality, cutting trade deals and killing the tariff union equals suicide.


I only use public transport if I have to into central london, everywhere else I pretty much drive if possible.
I agree yeah cutting the trade deals and the tariff union has seriously messed us up big time.


Tatty_One said:


> Well yeah but if you have a country with 25 million homes most of which have gas fired central heating then wind is not going to keep people warm today, in order for those 25 million homes to change (for obvious reasons) there has to be a viable alternative available today which is why it simply will take time.


I dunno about that, we have been getting some strong wind recently..maybe we can invest in wind power again.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 17, 2022)

kurosagi01 said:


> I only use public transport if I have to into central london, everywhere else I pretty much drive if possible.
> I agree yeah cutting the trade deals and the tariff union has seriously messed us up big time.
> 
> I dunno about that, we have been getting some strong wind recently..maybe we can invest in wind power again.


Apparently the world didn't have much wind in 2020 which is part of the problem, maybe the populations should get issued free baked beans for a year


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 19, 2022)

Shitty weather here in Hull, bloody wet and cold and seemingly threatening snow.


----------



## AusWolf (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 19, 2022)

AusWolf said:


>


That was a weird video..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 19, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That was a weird video..



I love this one


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 19, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I love this one


Careful, your girl might prefer the horse over you...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 20, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Careful, your girl might prefer the horse over you...



I am the horse


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 20, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I am the horse


I thought you were a Tigger?


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 20, 2022)

Well I had an eventful (and stormy weekend) went up to Manchester Friday with my youngest daughter, literally followed the eye of the storm north from home but was lucky and apart from a little delay we actually got there by train, went to see a footy match Saturday as the weekend was a Xmas present off her so as usual ended up eating and drinking a bit too much but made it back today in one piece to just as strong winds as when I left Friday.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 20, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Well I had an eventful (and stormy weekend) went up to Manchester Friday with my youngest daughter, literally followed the eye of the storm north from home but was lucky and apart from a little delay we actually got there by train, went to see a footy match Saturday as the weekend was a Xmas present off her so as usual ended up eating and drinking a bit too much but made it back today in one piece to just as strong winds as when I left Friday.



Time to get out and do some fishing Mi'lord?


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 21, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Time to get out and do some fishing Mi'lord?


Well they certainly wouldn't be drinking my beer!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 24, 2022)

Deleted, probably is bad taste.


----------



## AusWolf (Mar 2, 2022)

Any smokers here?

I've had enough of the foul-smelling crap supermarkets call "cigarettes" for some reason. Trying to get some Djarum Black kretek (clove) cigarillos. Does anyone know a store where I can order some?


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 2, 2022)

Had to Google those.


AusWolf said:


> Any smokers here?
> 
> I've had enough of the foul-smelling crap supermarkets call "cigarettes" for some reason. Trying to get some Djarum Black kretek (clove) cigarillos. Does anyone know a store where I can order some?


Indonesian?

I had to Google them.

They appear to contain twice as much tar and nicotine as US brand cigarettes.


----------



## AusWolf (Mar 2, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Indonesian?
> 
> They appear to contain twice as much tar and nicotine as US brand cigarettes.


But twice as much flavour too. 

Indonesian, but sold in the EU as well.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 2, 2022)

Tried sobranie cigarettes? used to love them. the best are marlboro soft pack yum.


----------



## AusWolf (Mar 2, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Tried sobranie cigarettes? used to love them. the best are marlboro soft pack yum.


Now I had to google these.  I haven't tried them. How are they different from normal cigarettes?

Edit: I've just found this. Unlike Djarum, these have no tobacco in them, but at least they're available, so I'll give them a go. I don't smoke a lot, so the price isn't that bad for me.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 2, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Now I had to google these.  I haven't tried them. How are they different from normal cigarettes?



They look good, and taste nice,

these are hand made i think
https://www.smokelounge.co.uk/shop/sobranie-black-russian-cigarettes/


----------



## AusWolf (Mar 2, 2022)

Tigger said:


> They look good, and taste nice,
> 
> these are hand made i think
> https://www.smokelounge.co.uk/shop/sobranie-black-russian-cigarettes/


For £25.50 a pack, they must taste divine! If I end up not liking the Honeyrose herbal I've just ordered, I'll give these a go.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 2, 2022)

So..the US is apparently having a price drop on GPUs, what are the off-chance the UK will follow up as well?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 2, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Shitty weather here in Hull,


tell me about it i lived there for about 10 years both my kids was born in Heddon road "even the rats carry flick knifes and there big as dogs"  .

smoking i do it all the time pipe mainly and only the green stuff well maybe a bit of bacca.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 2, 2022)

xtreemchaos said:


> tell me about it i lived there for about 10 years both my kids was born in Heddon road "even the rats carry flick knifes and there big as dogs"  .
> 
> smoking i do it all the time pipe mainly and only the green stuff well maybe a bit of bacca.



I guess Hull can be a trying place to live.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 2, 2022)

Hull people are the best just its a shitty town since the big fishing stopped.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 2, 2022)

xtreemchaos said:


> Hull people are the best just its a shitty town since the big fishing stopped.



At least there is the siemens turbine plant here now, was a big plus for Hull. It's a chip shop 60 miles up a rail siding.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 2, 2022)

yes we have to be thankful for small mercys mate ive a lot of family there and at Bridlington.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 3, 2022)

Just got the Asus cashback for my board/cpu-£75


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 3, 2022)

My flight is bought, I will 100% be in England this summer, any recommendations for me and my lady friend to go see? We like nature and want to see as many National Treasures as we can as far as beautiful views go.

I won't be doing cliffs of dover or London, we are staying away from the South East area... I'd like to see a bit of Wales maybe and that region, and the Yorkshire region, we don't like big cities. We might go as big as something like Nottingham though to see Robin Hood statue, lol

Hopefully we can find some cheap Bed and Breakfasts, we might do tent on some nice nights, so any campground recommends welcome as well as neither one of us have no idea on that front lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 3, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> My flight is bought, I will 100% be in England this summer, any recommendations for me and my lady friend to go see? We like nature and want to see as many National Treasures as we can as far as beautiful views go.
> 
> I won't be doing cliffs of dover or London, we are staying away from the South East area... I'd like to see a bit of Wales maybe and that region, and the Yorkshire region, we don't like big cities. We might go as big as something like Nottingham though to see Robin Hood statue, lol
> 
> Hopefully we can find some cheap Bed and Breakfasts, we might do tent on some nice nights, so any campground recommends welcome as well as neither one of us have no idea on that front lol



cheddar gorge, Yorkshire moors, Stonehenge, Avebury(love the place)


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 3, 2022)

*Pembrokeshire coast National Park, it's in Mid Wales, lots of coastal walks, beaches, amazing wildlife (Seals  especially).........................*​
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...peninsula,_Pembrokeshire_coast,_Wales,_UK.JPG

and probably the "Lake District" in North West England.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 3, 2022)

Come and see me in Hull. me and my Partner will make you a nice cuppa and summat to munch.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 3, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> *Pembrokeshire coast National Park, it's in Mid Wales, lots of coastal walks, beaches, amazing wildlife (Seals  especially).........................*​
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ec/Marloes_peninsula,_Pembrokeshire_coast,_Wales,_UK.JPG
> 
> and probably the "Lake District" in North West England.



I had no idea the UK had seals!!! I am 100% going there!



Tigger said:


> Come and see me in Hull. me and my Partner will make you a nice cuppa and summat to munch.



The Deep aquarium looks freaking amazing...  have you been there?  why is this amazing thing in the middle of nowhere!!! it looks so cool!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 3, 2022)

Yeah, in my first job after I left the Army I took a group of 20 young offenders on a 18 mile hike along the coastal paths, must have seen 100 seals in the water and some on the beaches or rocky outcrops, I too until then had never seen them over here.

I did "Break" a few of the 20 in the process but at least they saw some seals


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 3, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Pembrokeshire coast National Park


+1 for that i live on the edge of the park and if you are into stargazing we have very dark skys aswell as the wildlife like otters and some of the best fishing rivers in the UK.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 3, 2022)

Id say a hike through the yorkshire dales but you might not have quite enough time for all that. Even driving through it (if you plan to hire a car or a motorcycle) is also good as its very very scenic. The roads are also very up and downy and twisty so also a very 'fun' drive/ride if you know what i mean. You can hire a bicycle and cycle through there, but unless you've got legs like Chris Froome then you might run in to trouble.


They also have a castle or two up there.

*Skipton Castle:*






More castles info


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 3, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Id say a hike through the yorkshire dales but you might not have quite enough time for all that. Even driving through it (if you plan to hire a car or a motorcycle) is also good as its very very scenic. The roads are also very up and downy and twisty so also a very 'fun' drive/ride if you know what i mean. You can hire a bicycle and cycle through there, but unless you've got legs like Chris Froome then you might run in to trouble.
> 
> 
> They also have a castle or two up there.
> ...



Ah the Shire, where the hobbits live and joy and pleasantries are abound! ...and yet the lure of greed and material items led Tolkien's mother to take him to Birmingham, the city of Uruks and machines... poor poor Tolkien


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 3, 2022)

I would definitely recommend the Lake District in Cumbria where I spent many happy years climbing the beautiful hills and mountains.
This is Wast Water with Wasdale Head in the distance where there's a fabulous pub/B&B and a campsite. It's a truly magical place.


----------



## AusWolf (Mar 3, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> My flight is bought, I will 100% be in England this summer, any recommendations for me and my lady friend to go see? We like nature and want to see as many National Treasures as we can as far as beautiful views go.
> 
> I won't be doing cliffs of dover or London, we are staying away from the South East area... I'd like to see a bit of Wales maybe and that region, and the Yorkshire region, we don't like big cities. We might go as big as something like Nottingham though to see Robin Hood statue, lol
> 
> Hopefully we can find some cheap Bed and Breakfasts, we might do tent on some nice nights, so any campground recommends welcome as well as neither one of us have no idea on that front lol


Anywhere near Snowdonia (Wales), anywhere in the Highlands / Loch Ness area (Scotland), or as it's been said already, the Lake District (North England). These are some of my favourite places.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 3, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> I would definitely recommend the Lake District in Cumbria where I spent many happy years climbing the beautiful hills and mountains.
> This is Wast Water with Wasdale Head in the distance where there's a fabulous pub/B&B and a campsite. It's a truly magical place.
> View attachment 238580



I have been to Connemara in Ireland, it was a similar experience as this picture, just gorgeous beyond belief.

and that Cromwell bastard (circa 1600's) who said Ireland was junk land can right eat shit


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 3, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I have been to Connemara in Ireland, it was a similar experience as this picture, just gorgeous beyond belief.
> 
> and that Cromwell bastard (circa 1600's) who said Ireland was junk land can right eat shit



I'm 50% Irish, can get Irish and UK passports.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 4, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> I would definitely recommend the Lake District in Cumbria where I spent many happy years climbing the beautiful hills and mountains.
> This is Wast Water with Wasdale Head in the distance where there's a fabulous pub/B&B and a campsite. It's a truly magical place.
> View attachment 238580


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 8, 2022)

can anyone spare some change?




£430 is cheap considering that every wheel builder i contacted to build me similar spec priced me closer to £500 for the exact same damn thing.






Spoke to my 'bank manager' -- he also wasnt very pleased, quipped i could buy a car for that price


----------



## AusWolf (Mar 8, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> £430 is cheap considering that every wheel builder i contacted to build me similar spec priced me closer to £500 for the exact same damn thing.
> 
> Spoke to my 'bank manager' -- he also wasnt very pleased, quipped *i could buy a car for that price*


You could if you don't mind the smell of mould and breaking down on the way home.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 8, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> You could if you don't mind the smell of mould and breaking down on the way home.



thats the silly thing with a lot of stuff though... When do you stop? What if you have alloys that cost more than the car itself?? Granted, they will probably last a very very long time with good care.

I was asked why i couldnt just by a £100-200 set of off the shelf factory made wheels - but (1) either they can be used to drown me or (2) will break a lot so i'll end up spending more money in the long run to keep them running.

This would be the second set of wheels for the bike since i bought it in 2016. These should last longer than the previous set as they are built stronger in every way. Previous set of wheels were around £350-380 too 

I mean a lot of people have wheels that cost 2-4x more than their bikes anyway and i see a lot of them when im out and about so its not completely unusual.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 8, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> can anyone spare some change?
> 
> View attachment 239091
> £430 is cheap considering that every wheel builder i contacted to build me similar spec priced me closer to £500 for the exact same damn thing.
> ...



there was an entire ebike on lighting sale yesterday with a 40 mile range for 450 bucks in america, sold out really fast, but yeah... still cheaper than your tires. amazing.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 8, 2022)

I went to shop once near my flat, and some guy turned up on a £7k mountain bike. Was a beauty, full suss, full top spec xtr setup, only 100mm travel front and rear, weighed less than some of the racers i have ridden.


----------



## AusWolf (Mar 8, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thats the silly thing with a lot of stuff though... When do you stop? What if you have alloys that cost more than the car itself?? Granted, they will probably last a very very long time with good care.
> 
> I was asked why i couldnt just by a £100-200 set of off the shelf factory made wheels - but (1) either they can be used to drown me or (2) will break a lot so i'll end up spending more money in the long run to keep them running.
> 
> ...


And I think there's nothing wrong with it.  Every hobby is reasonably expensive, and quality is expensive too (a good bike as well).

A set of tyres for my car cost me the same price last year as those wheels you're planning to buy for your bike, and I don't regret buying them in the slightest.

We can also take gaming as an example. Everybody laughs when a bloke walks into the local IT store and says "here's 100 quid, build me your best gaming rig".

If you want something worth having, you need to open your wallet. Cheap stuff is for beginners and people who don't care.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 8, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> And I think there's nothing wrong with it.  Every hobby is reasonably expensive, and quality is expensive too (a good bike as well).
> 
> A set of tyres for my car cost me the same price last year as those wheels you're planning to buy for your bike, and I don't regret buying them in the slightest.
> 
> ...



Life is like a shit sandwich, the more bread you have, the less shit you eat.


----------



## AusWolf (Mar 8, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Life is like a shit sandwich, the more bread you have, the less shit you eat.


So true!


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 8, 2022)

I don't know that I agree with that really, I once lived off $80 for a three month period, albeit, I had free rent at the time. I just drank water, enjoyed booked and games, and ate frugally and cheaply with that $80.  As Plato might say, your reality is based on your perception


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 8, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> If you want something worth having, you need to open your wallet. Cheap stuff is for beginners and people who don't care.



well...on the grand scale of things. £430 is still quite entry level when in the world of road/racing bikes. Its just that ive been charged up the wazoo for getting a set of hand builts made - and these are off the shelf wheels but built to very high standards and overbuilt for my needs as i was originally out for slightly lighter wheels with a few less spokes. But its £70-80 cheaper than all the other wheel builders that ive contacted. I could pay the same money for off the shelf factory wheels but they are inferior to the Hunt set of wheels.

One guy i contacted around 3am last night came through with a quote of £450 which would have been my go to guy if i hadnt looked deeper at what the manufacturer had to offer. Hunt normally build really top end carbon wheels that a lot of pro racing teams use that cost well over in excess of £1000, so i thought they werent servicing the entry level of the market.

Even my mum was like _"just throw the bike away and get a new one, £430 you can buy yourself a new bike, £430 is a lot of money"_ - But this bike was around £1300-1600 back in the day and its going to be worth £2000+ because the massive trouble of getting parts to satisfy demand. You'd be stupid to throw away such a bike for a £430 one that is 300x more inferior in every way. 

I have see bikes that were £800 back in the day now worth £1500 and the parts on it are still lower end compared to what £800 got you years ago.

If the only choice was a £100-200 set of wheels. Id rather just not bother and spend the money on kebabs and alcohol because that £200 set of wheels would be betraying the very existence of this bike....which is to go far, and go fast  I wont be able to do that on a £430 bike or wheels that feel like im dragging a few bags of cement behind me. 


(I also get 3 years warranty and free next day delivery for that 430 notes. Warranty would have been a lot harder to honour with the hand mades as all the components come from different manufacturers - so yes £430 is expensive but i really came out on top. This bike has been off the road nearing 2 months mind you so its not as if i havent been doing my best to get it back on the road again. Originally i thought it would be back up and running in a week or two with second hand wheels bought from folks in another forum im apart of -- sadly most of them had already finished their new years clean out and didnt have anything suitable - One guy's kid races in the U-15 or U-18 leagues and is forever being given free carbon wheels to use every season by sponsors. A lot of the sponsors dont ask for them back so i was banking on him having some in the back of the shed doing nothing - All gone  Real bad timing.)

A good set of wheels for not a whole lot of money unless youre broke and penniless - I mean riding a bike is my exercise since quitting the gym because of covid. £20p/m sub so thats almost two years worth of gym time for a set of wheels that will last 5-10years depending how well i look after them -- Not including the cost of maintenance


----------



## AusWolf (Mar 8, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I don't know that I agree with that really, I once lived off $80 for a three month period, albeit, I had free rent at the time. I just drank water, enjoyed booked and games, and ate frugally and cheaply with that $80.  As Plato might say, your reality is based on your perception


That reminds me of my university years. Sweet memories!  Although, the overall quality of my life is much better now. Renting a flat with my girlfriend, having my own car that I love, having a relatively good PC to game on... I'm not saying that material things are the ultimate things one should crave for, but they certainly matter up to a point. I have no intention of becoming a millionaire, but having enough money to afford a modest, but comfortable life with my other half and my hobbies is a plus. A big one.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Even my mum was like _"just throw the bike away and get a new one, £430 you can buy yourself a new bike, £430 is a lot of money"_ - But this bike was around £1300-1600 back in the day and its going to be worth £2000+ because the massive trouble of getting parts to satisfy demand. You'd be stupid to throw away such a bike for a £430 one that is 300x more inferior in every way.


She probably said that because she doesn't understand what it's worth (both in money and to you personally). 



FreedomEclipse said:


> A good set of wheels for not a whole lot of money unless youre broke and penniless - I mean riding a bike is my exercise since quitting the gym because of covid. £20p/m sub so thats almost two years worth of gym time for a set of wheels that will last 5-10years depending how well i look after them -- Not including the cost of maintenance


Not to mention the freedom of fresh air!  In the gym, you're locked in a room with a bunch of metal things and sweaty people. Ugh. I wouldn't go anywhere near one even if someone paid me to. 

Nah, man... roaming the great British B-roads is more like what I'm for. And what your bike is for by the sound of it. Don't give it up.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 8, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Not to mention the freedom of fresh air!  In the gym, you're locked in a room with a bunch of metal things and sweaty people. Ugh. I wouldn't go anywhere near one even if someone paid me to.



Au contraire -- *Gym bunnies*... Sometimes you find one or two thats worth chasing 

and thats all i will say on this matter

The best motivation a man can have   

(absolute fuckin'A )


----------



## AusWolf (Mar 8, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Au contraire -- *Gym bunnies*... Sometimes you find one or two thats worth chasing
> 
> and thats all i will say on this matter
> 
> ...


To each their own, I guess.  I prefer a steering wheel, 3 pedals and the open road.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 9, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Au contraire -- *Gym bunnies*... Sometimes you find one or two thats worth chasing
> 
> and thats all i will say on this matter
> 
> ...



Can't beat a nice vertical smile


----------



## AusWolf (Mar 9, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Can't beat a nice vertical smile


That's a statement impossible to disagree with. 

Although, I've found that gym bunnies generally spend so much time and attention looking after their own bodies that they don't have any left to look after yours. Some of them can be proper stuck up b**ches too. As an ordinary guy, you're free to take a glance, but that's it. I prefer more "natural" looks with a more natural attitude.  I also don't mind if exercise is limited to occasional walks (and bedtime of course).  An ordinary 5x8-hour job (and my PC games) doesn't leave me option for more anyway.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 9, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> That's a statement impossible to disagree with.


Unless you're gay...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 9, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> That's a statement impossible to disagree with.
> 
> Although, I've found that gym bunnies generally spend so much time and attention looking after their own bodies that they don't have any left to look after yours. Some of them can be proper stuck up b**ches too. As an ordinary guy, you're free to take a glance, but that's it. I prefer more "natural" looks with a more natural attitude.  I also don't mind if exercise is limited to occasional walks (and bedtime of course).  An ordinary 5x8-hour job (and my PC games) doesn't leave me option for more anyway.



That's exactly the reason that some women will not entertain men who spend too much time in the gym. In the UK at least women kinda prefer the dad bod, to the pointless man meat hunk. I don't really get men who spend so much time getting themselves ripped in the misbegotten belief that women love it, probably a small percentage do, but probably not the amount they belief. be fit yes, but not a pointless man hunk.

Men who do it for pro reasons like arnie did, fine, but otherwise pointless.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 9, 2022)

I think it's important to be fit and toned for ones own health and wellbeing, but I have never understood wanting a six pack personally, its nonsense. Like anything it is about balance.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 9, 2022)

I've stopped going to the gym right at the start of the lockdown, started doing dumbbell training in my bedroom on the floor, then bought olympic barbell + weights, bought an adjustable rack so I can do squats and bench presses and my most recent purchase is a curl bar.
So i'll be training from home now instead of going to the gym, i'll be moving all my gear to my own house and eventually build myself a shed in the garden to store all my gym equipment.
Saying that though, after training in the gym for 10 years or so,with the exception of gym "bunnies/bears"(whatever floats your boat)  there is something about the lighting, all the variety of equipments to train specific areas and mirrors just makes you feel semi motivated to push yourself lol.


AusWolf said:


> To each their own, I guess.  I prefer a steering wheel, 3 pedals and the open road.


What do you drive Wolf and where in the Midlands are you based? Who knows I might spot you out of the blue on the roads without realising lol.


----------



## AusWolf (Mar 9, 2022)

kurosagi01 said:


> What do you drive Wolf and where in the Midlands are you based? Who knows I might spot you out of the *blue* on the roads without realising lol.


Blue it is, my friend.  I drive a blue Fiesta ST mk7 on the A38 to work and back between Burton-on-Trent and Lichfield nearly every day.

Where are you based and what do you drive?  Edit: I see now, Northampton. Not exactly where I live.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 9, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Blue it is, my friend.  I drive a blue Fiesta ST mk7 on the A38 to work and back between Burton-on-Trent and Lichfield nearly every day.
> 
> Where are you based and what do you drive?  Edit: I see now, Northampton. Not exactly where I live.


Quite a journey then, guess I may not spot you then unless you attend some of the major events throughout the year.
I may plan a trip to Caffeine and Machine again some point as I quite liked my last visit there.
Currently driving a white Toyota GT86 TRD edition with a couple of modifications and NA tuned, probably just about keep up with a stock ST straight line speed lol.
But as i've mentioned couple thread back i'm done with the whole straight line speed game and more interested in the driving experience now.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 9, 2022)

kurosagi01 said:


> Quite a journey then, guess I may not spot you then unless you attend some of the major events throughout the year.
> I may plan a trip to Caffeine and Machine again some point as I quite liked my last visit there.
> Currently driving a white Toyota GT86 TRD edition with a couple of modifications and NA tuned, probably just about keep up with a stock ST straight line speed lol.
> But as i've mentioned couple thread back i'm done with the whole straight line speed game and more interested in the driving experience now.



I rented a little car, automatic for my visit to england at end of April.  lol  would be nicer if you could drive me around though, the ladies would be MEOW in that GT86


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 9, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I rented a little car, automatic for my visit to england at end of April.  lol  would be nicer if you could drive me around though, the ladies would be MEOW in that GT86


You will find most ladies in the UK driving a small hatchback or a "SUV" pretending they are safe in it or for "fashion" and not because they might have kids or think they will be going "off-roading".


----------



## AusWolf (Mar 9, 2022)

kurosagi01 said:


> Quite a journey then, guess I may not spot you then unless you attend some of the major events throughout the year.
> I may plan a trip to Caffeine and Machine again some point as I quite liked my last visit there.
> Currently driving a white Toyota GT86 TRD edition with a couple of modifications and NA tuned, probably just about keep up with a stock ST straight line speed lol.
> But as i've mentioned couple thread back i'm done with the whole straight line speed game and more interested in the driving experience now.


I've been planning to visit Caffeine and Machine for a year now, but other plans (and covid) have deterred me so far. Let me know when you go next, maybe we can meet up for a drink or two.   If only the weather was a bit better, though. I've had enough of this rainy winter.

The GT86 is nice! I'm sure the TRD can more than keep up with my stock ST.  

I'm not a straight line guy either. I leave that to people with questionable English speaking skills who think owning anything with a BMW badge on it equals having made it in life.  Country roads are more thrilling, and the scenery is nicer too.



kurosagi01 said:


> You will find most ladies in the UK driving a small hatchback or a "SUV" pretending they are safe in it or for "fashion" and not because they might have kids or think they will be going "off-roading".


The SUV thing is spreading all across the western world, I think. I don't know why, though. They have absolutely no appeal to me.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 9, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> The SUV thing is spreading all across the western world, I think. I don't know why, though. They have absolutely no appeal to me.



My Dad drives a compact SUV, its kind of nice sitting higher up I have to admit. Just feels nicer, and compact SUV's get similar gas mileage to cars these days, so its not much of a trade off. Corolla 2022 gets 38 mpg highway, my Dad's compact SUV get 33 or so.  5 mpg difference isn't much when the ride is much more comfortable. I never used to care about sitting up higher, but the more I drive his vehicle the more I kind of like it. 

as far as big SUV's go though I don't understand that at all. dumb.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 10, 2022)

Look at this dumb ass, i messaged him and told him its not possibly even half that size. Dumb chimp said he had filled it with games and formatted it. I'm sure some poor sap will fall for it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 10, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Look at this dumb ass, i messaged him and told him its not possibly even half that size. Dumb chimp said he had filled it with games and formatted it. I'm sure some poor sap will fall for it.
> View attachment 239269View attachment 239270


That's a formatted 14TB hard drive. There are no SSD's like that. So either that person is total dumbass and has no idea what they're doing, or they're a scammer. Either way, deserves to be reported.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 10, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's a formatted 14TB hard drive. There are no SSD's like that. So either that person is total dumbass and has no idea what they're doing, or they're a scammer. Either way, deserves to be reported.



Look at the size of it, no way a 14tb hdd is that small. it's a scam simple. he said he filled it with games, but his ad says opened, never used.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 10, 2022)

Tigger said:


> no way a 14tb hdd is that small.


Speaking only about physical dimensions, a 14TB SSD might just be possible, using QLC NAND in chassis of that size. However, no sappy twat is going to be selling it on FB marketplace for 60GBP.


Tigger said:


> it's a scam simple.


So yeah, scam.. There is a report option, report it to FB and explain that's not possible for that deal to be real..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 10, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Speaking only about physical dimensions, a 14TB SSD might just be possible, using QLC NAND in chassis of that size. However, no sappy twat is going to be selling it on FB marketplace for 60GBP.
> 
> So yeah, scam.. There is a report option, report it to FB and explain that's not possible for that deal to be real..



How much would a real 14tb usb 3.2 ssd cost? few hundred?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 10, 2022)

Tigger said:


> How much would a real 14tb usb 3.2 ssd cost? few hundred?


Just a guess, 650GBP.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 10, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Just a guess, 650GBP.



So 60 quid is a red flag


----------



## AusWolf (Mar 10, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Look at the size of it, no way a 14tb hdd is that small. it's a scam simple. he said he filled it with games, but his ad says opened, never used.


Never used... just plugged in once, filled with games, formatted, and a screenshot of its capacity was taken... that clearly doesn't count as use. 

Actually, the description says HDD, so that's accurate. Only the picture is taken of a different drive.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 10, 2022)

The picture showing the size means nothing. I know a bud who bought one of these, a 2tb one, would not take 2tb of stuff, looked inside, and it was a usb hub with 2x usb sticks in of unknown size, but no where near even 500gb each probably, this drive looks the same. Here is a pic of the hub that was in my friends. No doubt this is fake. I am sure it is possible to get a usb stick and make it appear much bigger than it is.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 10, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Never used... just plugged in once, filled with games, formatted, and a screenshot of its capacity was taken... that clearly doesn't count as use.
> 
> Actually, the description says HDD, so that's accurate. Only the picture is taken of a different drive.


Ok, but who would sell a 14TB hard drive for 60quid? whether HDD or SSD, it screams scam.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 10, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> I've been planning to visit Caffeine and Machine for a year now, but other plans (and covid) have deterred me so far. Let me know when you go next, maybe we can meet up for a drink or two.   If only the weather was a bit better, though. I've had enough of this rainy winter.
> 
> The GT86 is nice! I'm sure the TRD can more than keep up with my stock ST.
> 
> ...


I went around the summer/autumn period last year, pretty much masked up wandering around outside/inside(even dined). Hand sanitised when required and it wasn't that bad, there was a lot of people and my visit there definitely pushed me wanting to go back to the coupe life(spotted a lovely JDM DC2 Integra Type-R and made me wanted one before they are rediciously over-priced*£20k+* but the GF said no).
Certainly around the summer i'll probably have more free time to organise something hopefully.


----------



## AusWolf (Mar 10, 2022)

kurosagi01 said:


> I went around the summer/autumn period last year, pretty much masked up wandering around outside/inside(even dined). Hand sanitised when required and it wasn't that bad, there was a lot of people and my visit there definitely pushed me wanting to go back to the coupe life(spotted a lovely JDM DC2 Integra Type-R and made me wanted one before they are rediciously over-priced*£20k+* but the GF said no).


Hondas are nice too... and the Mazda MX-5... mmm!  Though I'm happy with my ST. It's compact, economical, relatively practical (I don't need space for more than 2 luggages) and fairly sporty. I won't part with it until it dies (or I die). I couldn't care less about the 2030 all-electric bullshit campaign, either.



kurosagi01 said:


> Certainly around the summer i'll probably have more free time to organise something hopefully.


If you do, let me know.  Do we actually have a UK-based car community on TPU?


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 10, 2022)

Are there any beaches in England where the water looks like the Caribbean teal blue color?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 10, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Hondas are nice too... and the Mazda MX-5... mmm!  Though I'm happy with my ST. It's compact, economical, relatively practical (I don't need space for more than 2 luggages) and fairly sporty. I won't part with it until it dies (or I die). I couldn't care less about the 2030 all-electric bullshit campaign, either.
> 
> 
> If you do, let me know.  Do we actually have a UK-based car community on TPU?


I do like the current gen MX-5s and I did consider one but my GF did not like them either lol, so it was back to the GT86 which I haven't got a problem with as they are one of my favourite cars and I missed my old one.
Its a drivers car and has decent enough space for whatever I need to luggage around, although carrying my PC gear when I move out might be interesting lol,this is my last hoorah car until I can't physically drive a manual anymore and I won't be going electric until its actually affordable and we are not charging them with fossil fuel and they can comfortably get 200-300 miles on one charge, which with the current rise in gas&electricity I wonder if the trade off for people that have electric cars will pay off vs petrol/diesel price.
I will let you know yeah, it will be a weekend for sure lol and as for UK-based car community on TPU, I don't think so as there isn't that many UK members in general on TPU.
Compared to OCUKers though, they have a big car community, ranging from old bangers to supercar owners.

Edit:
@CallandorWoT 
To your question, no not really the UK sea and beaches is like a 4-6/10 in terms of other beaches around the world, full of d*ckheads that leave trashes around and smoking.
Its just unpleasant to be around and the sea is probably filled with people trash as well.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 10, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Are there any beaches in England where the water looks like the Caribbean teal blue color?



 in your dreams


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 10, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Are there any beaches in England where the water looks like the Caribbean teal blue color?


Seaburn Beach, Sunderland (my youngest daughter went to Uni there), this is possibly the closest thing to it ................


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 10, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Seaburn Beach, Sunderland (my youngest daughter went to Uni there), this is possibly the closest thing to it ................
> 
> View attachment 239319



i googled some pictures of coastlines near southest wales, some of those waters look insanely blue... honestly I don't think people give England enough credit. it all looks gorgeous to me. sure as heck beats the corn and soybean fields from where i come from


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 10, 2022)

England can be a nice place. Some housing estates can be iffy though, but i guess that is the same everywhere. Most Americans i spoke to are surprised how small it actually is.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 10, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Are there any beaches in England where the water looks like the Caribbean teal blue color?



North of northern England in a place called Scottishland, we have those beaches. Unfortunately, they're in the far north west, 5 hour drive from Glasgow. Dunno how to attach pic from mobile, so can't post. But there are turquoise waters and white beaches. No litter either because it's freezing and nobody sunbathes.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 10, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> North of northern England in a place called Scottishland, we have those beaches. Unfortunately, they're in the far north west, 5 hour drive from Glasgow. Dunno how to attach pic from mobile, so can't post. But there are turquoise waters and white beaches. No litter either because it's freezing and nobody sunbathes.


Fistral beach Newquay and a few others down there.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 11, 2022)

£430 wheels are very good compared to the last set. I can accelerate to 32km/h a little more effortlessly and they hold their speed and coast further than the previous set. (they will coast for DAYS with very little effort)

They sound loud and obnoxious when coasting though.

If I can see traffic lights off into the distance and ease off the pedals, Ive noticed that other cyclists will look behind them to see what the hell is coming behind them. The wheels are just obnoxiously loud and the faster you go, the more loud and obnoxious they sound when you ease off the pedals after picking up speed.

Not really done any full on all out speed tests yet. conditions havent been that great. The roads i usually use for my speed tests have either been to busy or im fighting 22-26km/h head winds. If i can hit 48km/h that would be an achievement over the previous set. (probably impossible as i normally top out at 43-45km/h but thats not a speed i can hold for very long.)


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 30, 2022)

my relatives near Wales have informed me we will be doing plenty of Indian food and fish n chips.  I CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 30, 2022)

I always remember visiting some of the Welsh castles. Harlech is just awesome. Then I was totally bummed when I found out they aren't Welsh castles. Built by the English to control the Welsh.

Dirty bastards.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 30, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> I always remember visiting some of the Welsh castles. Harlech is just awesome. Then I was totally bummed when I found out they aren't Welsh castles. Built by the English to control the Welsh.
> 
> Dirty bastards.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 30, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


>


You can tell how long it was since they won a battle


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 30, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> I always remember visiting some of the Welsh castles. Harlech is just awesome. Then I was totally bummed when I found out they aren't Welsh castles. Built by the English to control the Welsh.
> 
> Dirty bastards.



This was your favorite castle than I suspect?  I have only seen Ludlow castle, it was pretty neat simply for its history, but as far as being jaw dropping no... Harlech looks impressive I admit.

Any others here, can you tell me what the most impressive top 3 castles are in the UK?  I want to see them... lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 30, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> This was your favorite castle than I suspect?  I have only seen Ludlow castle, it was pretty neat simply for its history, but as far as being jaw dropping no... Harlech looks impressive I admit.
> 
> Any others here, can you tell me what the most impressive top 3 castles are in the UK?  I want to see them... lol


Ludlow Castle is around 20 miles from where I live, Harlech is on a slightly bigger scale.


----------



## AusWolf (Mar 31, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> This was your favorite castle than I suspect?  I have only seen Ludlow castle, it was pretty neat simply for its history, but as far as being jaw dropping no... Harlech looks impressive I admit.
> 
> Any others here, can you tell me what the most impressive top 3 castles are in the UK?  I want to see them... lol


I absolutely love Conwy for the fact that the town wall that separates the old town from the rest of the city still stands and you can walk it and admire the view. Caernarfon isn't too shabby, either.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 1, 2022)

Whenever you make a mistake and you think you messed up. Just think about this guy.


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 1, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Whenever you make a mistake and you think you messed up. Just think about this guy.
> 
> View attachment 242085


Lesson 1 that everybody knows: learn to drive a car before you buy a car.

Lesson 2 that people seem to forget: learn to drive a race car before you buy a race car. 

But seriously, I was scared even of my 180-bhp Fiesta ST in the first couple of weeks after I bought it (though driving it has become the second sweetest thing after sex since then). I would love to try something with a bit more kick one day, but only on a race track with an experienced race driver/instructor sitting next to me. If one assumes that driving a Ferrari is the same as anything else, they can only blame themselves for their stupidity.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 2, 2022)

What about the uninsured Australian Ferrari F40 owner, took it for a drive the day before selling it, and wrecked it.
https://www.thedrive.com/news/34927/someone-just-wrecked-this-uninsured-ferrari-f40


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 2, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Lesson 1 that everybody knows: learn to drive a car before you buy a car.
> 
> Lesson 2 that people seem to forget: learn to drive a race car before you buy a race car.
> 
> But seriously, I was scared even of my 180-bhp Fiesta ST in the first couple of weeks after I bought it (though driving it has become the second sweetest thing after sex since then). I would love to try something with a bit more kick one day, but only on a race track with an experienced race driver/instructor sitting next to me. If one assumes that driving a Ferrari is the same as anything else, they can only blame themselves for their stupidity.



I imagine nothing beats a quick electric car on the British roads, lots of twists and turns, and instantaneous acceleration would be a lot of fun on those.

I'd like a 600 mile range or 500 mile range car same size as that Fiesta, that would be a lot of fun England to drive around in, I doubt they ever make that though, I don't though, Ford is leaning heavy into electric here lately.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 2, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I imagine nothing beats a quick electric car on the British roads, lots of twists and turns, and instantaneous acceleration would be a lot of fun on those.
> 
> I'd like a 600 mile range or 500 mile range car same size as that Fiesta, that would be a lot of fun England to drive around in, I doubt they ever make that though, I don't though, Ford is leaning heavy into electric here lately.



Tbh it's probably worse on (some) british roads because of that. There's a road near me called meux road, proper twisty, and over the years have seen a ton of boy racer cars in the ditch when they think they can drive, so try gong fast down meux, only to find they can't.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 2, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Lesson 1 that everybody knows: learn to drive a car before you buy a car.
> 
> *Lesson 2 that people seem to forget: learn to drive a race car before you buy a race car. *



QFT. Not all cars are made equal.


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 2, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I imagine nothing beats a quick electric car on the British roads, lots of twists and turns, and instantaneous acceleration would be a lot of fun on those.
> 
> I'd like a 600 mile range or 500 mile range car same size as that Fiesta, that would be a lot of fun England to drive around in, I doubt they ever make that though, I don't though, Ford is leaning heavy into electric here lately.


I'd also be happy to try an electric car just to see what all the hype around them is about. Not that I'd like to own one, though. They're too big and heavy (thanks to battery technology not being advanced enough for cars, IMO), and I've got no place to charge them. I live in a 1st floor flat with my parking space about 20-25 metres away from the house, and I will definitely not wait for an hour at a public station.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 2, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> I'd also be happy to try an electric car just to see what all the hype around them is about. Not that I'd like to own one, though. They're too big and heavy (thanks to battery technology not being advanced enough for cars, IMO), and I've got no place to charge them. I live in a 1st floor flat with my parking space about 20-25 metres away from the house, and I will definitely not wait for an hour at a public station.




I live in a small town, and everything is within a 15 minute drive at 30 mph. My plan is to just get a really nice electric scooter someday for a local commute job, and wear a backpack for grocery store, as its only 30 seconds from my house.

No need for expensive car or car bills or petrol or replacing EV batteries every ten years, and so on and so forth. All the money I save is going to be sex...

I plan to do this someday, not yet... but someday.  ^^


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 4, 2022)

The person has probably never driven a RWD car in he/she life, probably so used to and comfortable to that 4WD/AWD car where traction is almost guaranteed.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 4, 2022)

The bloke with the PC1 in the first pc thread has decided that wants to sell it. If anyone is interested or knows any retro PC collectors who would be interested in an Olivetti PC1, let me know.

He says its not really been stored in ideal conditions so he's unsure how long it will keep running but if someone wants it. he's happy to work something out.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 5, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> The bloke with the PC1 in the first pc thread has decided that wants to sell it. If anyone is interested or knows any retro PC collectors who would be interested in an Olivetti PC1, let me know.
> 
> He says its not really been stored in ideal conditions so he's unsure how long it will keep running but if someone wants it. he's happy to work something out.


Snag that! It's a wonderful piece of retro computing history. It'll need a full inside-out cleaning, a full cap replacement job on both the mobo and the PSU, drive servicing(cleaning and relubing, belt replacement if not direct drive motor driven) and last, a some retro-brite treatment! Someone might want to get in touch with Neil over at RMC and see if he would like it for the exhibit.

EDIT: I just remembered I had access to Neil's email and I've sent him off a message. See PM.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 5, 2022)

Man, I would love to go back to 2006 and tell my younger self to properly store my old CRT monitor, old computer, and old consoles/games/tube tv.  Stupid little fuck I was.

I want to relive those experiences in their natural way. I hope I find something in some old dudes garage sale that still works. I just want to experience the old days again.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 5, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Stupid little fuck I was.


Not stupid. There was no way for any of us to see future events coming.


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not stupid. There was not way for any of us to see future events coming.


Just like I didn't see what a piece of rubbish the GeForce 7800 GS AGP was before I sold my beloved Radeon X800 XT to get one. That's me in 2006. Good old times!


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Apr 5, 2022)

Sooo.... Elon Musk just bought majority shares in @Twitter


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 5, 2022)

My trip to England has been canceled. My friend has lost job unexpectedly and is now going to be spending every waking hour applying so as not to lose the house.

I have to say, this is the saddest I have been in years. Material things come and go, but being with genuine friends is everything.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 5, 2022)

England isn't going anywhere. It'll still be there when you get the chance to visit. Unless I've invaded and made it a subservient vassal of Scotland. I'll call it, Sub-Scotland-Land.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 5, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> England isn't going anywhere. It'll still be there when you get the chance to visit. Unless I've invaded and made it a subservient vassal of Scotland. I'll call it, Sub-Scotland-Land.



this delays my visit for many years though, as I am beginning to settle down in life, adopt a dog soon, plus no refund on the flights... so thats half a grand lost...


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 5, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> England isn't going anywhere. It'll still be there when you get the chance to visit. *Unless I've invaded* and made it a subservient vassal of Scotland. I'll call it, Sub-Scotland-Land.


You need an Army first and the Scots in uniform are part of the *British *Army


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 5, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> You need an Army first and the Scots in uniform are part of the *British *Army


Let's make a dash for France then, ,, I jest


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 5, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> You need an Army first and the Scots in uniform are part of the *British *Army



I need a raspberry emoji....



DoLlyBirD said:


> Sooo.... Elon Musk just bought majority shares in @Twitter



Let's celebrate the world's richest man, whose companies have benefitted from federal tax breaks, buy his way into a platform so he can make himself even more unassailable.

The rich just get richer. Yay....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 6, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> I need a raspberry emoji....



use the gif


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 6, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> ust like I didn't see what a piece of rubbish the GeForce 7800 GS AGP was before I sold my beloved Radeon X800 XT to get one.


That depended heavily on the game. For example, Command & Conquer 3. It played MUCH better on the 7800 than the X800. Even Crysis performed better on the 7800.



DoLlyBirD said:


> Sooo.... Elon Musk just bought majority shares in @Twitter


9.2% is NOT majority shares in anyone's book...


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 6, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> 9.2% is NOT majority shares in anyone's book...



it gives him a seat on the Board of Directors, which makes all the big decisions. I am not sure how many people that is, but Elon's influence and say will probably go a long way among a group like that.


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 6, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That depended heavily on the game. For example, Command & Conquer 3. It played MUCH better on the 7800 than the X800. Even Crysis performed better on the 7800.


Yeah, but I had the severely cut-down GS version. It was slower than the X800, much hotter and louder as well. Not to mention that I couldn't even do a cooler swap because of its unique mounting hole pattern.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 6, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> but Elon's influence and say will probably go a long way among a group like that.


That's not a bad thing. I think Elon is a good thing for Twitter..



AusWolf said:


> Yeah, but I had the severely cut-down GS version. It was slower than the X800


I had both of those BITD. Again, it was dependent on the game. And I think you might be thinking of the X1800 instead of the X800.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 6, 2022)

Any UK lads here want to make 500 quid? Let me stay in a spare room you have for 5-6 weeks so I can use the room as a base to travel from? Since my lady friend has cancelled on me, I stayed with her 6 weeks in 2019, but she is taking this job loss hard, and there is no chance at all now.

No refunds on my flights or bus. I still want to see England though, with or without her. I need a cheap room to stay in though, I can't afford airbnb for 6 weeks.

Any takers?


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 6, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I had both of those BITD. Again, it was dependent on the game. And I think you might be thinking of the X1800 instead of the X800.


Nope, I had one of these bad boys. 

Maybe the loud cooler on the 7800 GS left such a sour taste in my mouth that I don't remember how fast (or slow) it actually was. 

I loved the X800 a lot more, that's for sure.



CallandorWoT said:


> Any UK lads here want to make 500 quid? Let me stay in a spare room you have for 5-6 weeks so I can use the room as a base to travel from? Since my lady friend has cancelled on me, I stayed with her 6 weeks in 2019, but she is taking this job loss hard, and there is no chance at all now.
> 
> No refunds on my flights or bus. I still want to see England though, with or without her. I need a cheap room to stay in though, I can't afford airbnb for 6 weeks.
> 
> Any takers?


Only if I had a spare room. 

Although, I can hook you up with one of the letting agencies if you're considering the Midland area as your base of operations. They specialise in letting rooms for 90-110 quid a week. They deal with short-term lettings as well (at least they did when I lived in one of their rooms a couple years ago).


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 6, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Nope, I had one of these bad boys.
> 
> Maybe the loud cooler on the 7800 GS left such a sour taste in my mouth that I don't remember how fast (or slow) it actually was.
> 
> ...



This is not a bad idea. My relatives live in Shropshire, but do not have room for me since their son recently got married and had a kid.

Would they do a short term lease of 7 weeks for an American or do you have to have British Citizenship? I'd be able to pay all 7 weeks up front... 700 quid wouldn't be end of the world, at least I wouldn't have to cancel my trip... and I could just take buses around to villages/towns to sight see.


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 6, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> This is not a bad idea. My relatives live in Shropshire, but do not have room for me since their son recently got married and had a kid.
> 
> Would they do a short term lease of 7 weeks for an American or do you have to have British Citizenship? I'd be able to pay all 7 weeks up front... 700 quid wouldn't be end of the world, at least I wouldn't have to cancel my trip... and I could just take buses around to villages/towns to sight see.


I'm pretty sure they'd be OK with that. One of my neighbours was a lady from Canada. Heck, even I'm not a British citizen  (although I do have settled status and a full-time job). This is their website.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 6, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> I'm pretty sure they'd be OK with that. One of my neighbours was a lady from Canada. Heck, even I'm not a British citizen  (although I do have settled status and a full-time job). This is their website.



It's worth a try. Worst they can say is no or be out of my budget range. Thank you


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 6, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> It's worth a try. Worst they can say is no or be out of my budget range. Thank you


No worries. Let us know how it went with them.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 6, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> No worries. Let us know how it went with them.



I'm also considering saying fuck it, grabbing some hiking boots, a poncho, a hiking backpack and walking all the fucking way from London airport to Lake District, perhaps I will write some poetry as the great writers of old did as well. It will be one hell of an adventure, hopefully I don't get robbed by some teenage dipshits with low iq's, I'm more afraid of that than I am actual murderer type people. lol

England seems fairly safe for solo hiking from what I can gather. Google maps should take me where I need to go, and stop at local cafes in every village I pass to charge up and eat/drink/shit.  

YOLO boys


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 6, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I'm also considering saying fuck it, grabbing some hiking boots, a poncho, a hiking backpack and walking all the fucking way from London airport to Lake District, perhaps I will write some poetry as the great writers of old did as well. It will be one hell of an adventure, hopefully I don't get robbed by some teenage dipshits with low iq's, I'm more afraid of that than I am actual murderer type people. lol
> 
> England seems fairly safe for solo hiking from what I can gather. Google maps should take me where I need to go, and stop at local cafes in every village I pass to charge up and eat/drink/shit.
> 
> YOLO boys


Yep, England is safe if you avoid city centres and a few other dodgy places. If you really wanted to YOLO it, you could just rent a caravan, park it somewhere in the Scottish Highlands and enjoy being miles away from the nearest homo sapiens. Hmm, I'm getting some ideas...


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 6, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Yep, England is safe if you avoid city centres and a few other dodgy places. If you really wanted to YOLO it, you could just rent a caravan, park it somewhere in the Scottish Highlands and enjoy being miles away from the nearest homo sapiens. Hmm, I'm getting some ideas...



care to share with me some caravan rental websites? i wouldn't even know where to start. its prob not within my budget though. airbnb is $1500 min for 7 weeks... just too much for me.

I was thinking maybe hiking, with bus to travel, with airbnb maybe one or two nights a week in between the hiking.


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 6, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> care to share with me some caravan rental websites? i wouldn't even know where to start. its prob not within my budget though. airbnb is $1500 min for 7 weeks... just too much for me.
> 
> I was thinking maybe hiking, with bus to travel, with airbnb maybe one or two nights a week in between the hiking.


I don't know much about caravan rental, to be honest, though I think that's a bit expensive, too. A short-term room rental is probably your best bet, imo.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 6, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> 9.2% is NOT majority shares in anyone's book...


It would appear that no other individual has such a large piece of the cake so he now holds the "most" although I assume that if all the others voted against him he might be left thinking_ ........ "damn where did all my $$$$$ go"_


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 7, 2022)

If  any of you got any blood money. Now would be a great time to launder it






My TV antenna's just blown over Not we've powered on our tv in the last 4 or 5 years to watch anything mind you.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 10, 2022)

R. I. P Jack Higgins. 

Ive read many of his books.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 16, 2022)

Also, you all pay a 20% tax apparently? You get universal healthcare... I pay 23% income tax in America and I don't get jack shit. What a scam man.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 16, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Also, you all pay a 20% tax apparently? You get universal healthcare... I pay 23% income tax in America and I don't get jack shit. What a scam man.


It actually ends up being about 35% when you tack on things we don't pay stateside. However, your point is valid. I would love to pay an extra 10% to get the healthcare they have. It would be a MASSIVE discount from what I pay now for my family and employees.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 19, 2022)

Well this was a bit of a strange interaction





And yes - it was the same guy replying to himself on the Q&A section of a local business on google maps.


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 21, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well this was a bit of a strange interaction
> 
> View attachment 244132
> 
> ...


Just when I thought having a conversation with yourself is the best way to avoid disagreements. 

Other topic: Do you guys know anything about Tekshop247.com? I'm eyeing a Sapphire Pulse RX 6400 for my HTPC, but I've only managed to find it on their site.

Edit: I also found it on Kikatek.com, which I also don't know anything about. Any ideas, experiences?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 27, 2022)

absolute mad lad


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 27, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> absolute mad lad
> 
> View attachment 245157


NSFW = Not Safe For Whitehall?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 27, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Just when I thought having a conversation with yourself is the best way to avoid disagreements.
> 
> Other topic: Do you guys know anything about Tekshop247.com? I'm eyeing a Sapphire Pulse RX 6400 for my HTPC, but I've only managed to find it on their site.
> 
> Edit: I also found it on Kikatek.com, which I also don't know anything about. Any ideas, experiences?



I would trust Kikatek more than tekshop247, i may have used Kik before


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 27, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I would trust Kikatek more than tekshop247, i may have used Kik before



I too have used kikatek. Albeit many moons ago.

Their website looked pretty ancient if I remember correctly.

Don't think ive used them since I ran two ATI 5850s in xfire.


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 27, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> absolute mad lad
> 
> View attachment 245157


That's why and how they vote 'yes' on more and more idiotic laws each year. They probably don't even have a clue of what they're voting on. 



Tigger said:


> I would trust Kikatek more than tekshop247, i may have used Kik before





FreedomEclipse said:


> I too have used kikatek. Albeit many moons ago.
> 
> Their website looked pretty ancient if I remember correctly.
> 
> Don't think ive used them since I ran two ATI 5850s in xfire.


Thanks guys.  In the meantime, they took the 6400 off their website, but I managed to order it from ebuyer.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 28, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> That's why and how they vote 'yes' on more and more idiotic laws each year. They probably don't even have a clue of what they're voting on.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.  In the meantime, they took the 6400 off their website, but I managed to order it from ebuyer.



I honestly believe those in power miscalculated how many people England can hold population wise. As much as I love England, the traffic is insane here, even in smaller towns. I wonder if anyone ever considers the mathematics of x amount of people and y amount of land... cause I don't think they do.

I will always love England, but eh. I miss no traffic of my small town home in the Midwest.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 28, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I honestly believe those in power miscalculated how many people England can hold population wise. As much as I love England, the traffic is insane here, even in smaller towns. I wonder if anyone ever considers the mathematics of x amount of people and y amount of land... cause I don't think they do.
> 
> I will always love England, but eh. I miss no traffic of my small town home in the Midwest.



Have to agree.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 28, 2022)

I also agree, the town near where I live has doubled in population in the last 25 years but no additional transport infrastructure, it seems however that our crisis is housing and not roads, hence the challenge, we need to build more affordable homes (affordable is a moot point however) but we have less places to build them if we build lots of roads to service them 

On the other hand, of course it will seem over populated to our American friends, I think we have almost 8 times the population density.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 28, 2022)

My saying today "X and X don't belong in the same sentence" in this case "Britain" and "affordable", let's see how many more threads I can sneak this into.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 28, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> My saying today "X and X don't belong in the same sentence" in this case "Britain" and "affordable", let's see how many more threads I can sneak this into.



Depending where you are, you can get a reasonable flat for £50/week, i would call that pretty affordable. London is a different matter, you couldn't rent a dustbin there for less than £5k/week


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 28, 2022)

You have council tax, utilities and everything else on top of that 50 quid and before you quote paying tax for the NHS or any other reason it's all bull the west's governments has been modern day Viking it and burning and pillaging its people for decades. you earn maybe 8x the wage in the West but the cost of living is 20x or more.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 28, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> You have council tax, utilities and everything else on top of that 50 quid and before you quote paying tax for the NHS or any other reason it's all bull the west's governments has been modern day Viking it and burning and pillaging its people for decades. you earn maybe 8x the wage in the West but the cost of living is 20x or more.


Taxation is the scourge of pretty much everyone, I agree we get hit hard but if you look for example at the USA, they may get taxed a bit less but in turn their corporations/employers and/or individuals may have to pay for healthcare etc, whether tax or not most find ways to empty your wallet sadly.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 28, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Taxation is the scourge of pretty much everyone, I agree we get hit hard but if you look for example at the USA, they may get taxed a bit less but in turn their corporations/employers and/or individuals may have to pay for healthcare etc, whether tax or not most find ways to empty your wallet sadly.


I was shocked when I came to live in Thailand, I only pay tax on goods and the car, our house, land, living in general has no tax yet they still have a fairly decent public healthcare system. It works very similar to the prescription system in England you pay £1 for anything! if you want special service you pay for it(I don't mean that kind of Thai special service) but if your content on being on a waitlist (in Thailand's case it's hours not months, like in the UK) then you pay your quid and wait. All my COVID vaccines have been free, I don't drink but a bottle of whiskey is less than a fiver and I buy tobacco for £2 a kilo, food isn't exactly cheap anymore but a damn sight cheaper than back in blighty and the majority of it is fresh and free-range though you often see the cows eating at the roadside so there's probably a bit of diesel particulate in your burger.

Edit: I lied I do have one more outgoing here, I pay £4 a year to use my Thai visa bank card.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 28, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Depending where you are, you can get a reasonable flat for £50/week, i would call that pretty affordable. London is a different matter, you couldn't rent a dustbin there for less than £5k/week


£50 a week, for a flat, not a room.

Not in most big city's and sure as shit no where near Manchester.

Most room's in shared houses cost more than that.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 28, 2022)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> £50 a week, for a flat, not a room.
> 
> Not in most big city's and sure as shit no where near Manchester.
> 
> Most room's in shared houses cost more than that.


I wasn't going to comment on what hellhole you can rent a flat for £50 a week. Now thinking about it I have friends who live in bedsits in needle ridden towns in Wales who pay more than £50 a week for the pleasure of listening to gunfire at night.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 28, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> prescription system in England you pay £1 for anything!



I think it's been a while since it was £1/item for prescriptions, it's £9/item now iirc, mine are free for life.



TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> £50 a week, for a flat, not a room.
> 
> Not in most big city's and sure as shit no where near Manchester.
> 
> Most room's in shared houses cost more than that.



Never lived in Manchester, never will, so guess i don't know the avg prices there. It's been a while since i flat hunted, maybe £50 was a under guesstimate.


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 28, 2022)

I agree with some of you that accommodation is pretty crazy in the UK. Rent can be alright (it's OK in my area), but buying... Jesus Christ... I've been planning on saving up for a mortgage for years now, but looking at the rising prices, I'm starting to wonder if I'll ever own a home. Probably not by the looks of it. 

As for taxes: having born in Hungary, I actually find the UK's tax system quite good. Poor people don't pay any, normal people pay 20%, rich people pay 40% on their incomes. VAT and the others are pretty much the same all across Europe. Hungary has only one tax band for everybody to make sure that the rich get richer and the poor get poorer. You also have several other things to pay, so in the end, you have maybe 55-60% of your gross salary in your pocket. This number is considerably higher in the UK for pretty much everybody (around 80-85% for me), which I think should be the norm all across Europe.

Also, there is no way a single person could ever dream about affording a living in Hungary, as renting a flat in most cities can cost as much as you earn in your job. I came to the UK alone, and saved up about £4,000 in my first six months due to being able to rent a room, which is not a possibility in Hungary. I basically passed my driving test and bought an 8 year-old convertible in my first year in the UK. Most people in Hungary can't afford something like this from a life's work.

As for the traffic: I agree with you guys. I normally work nights, but my boss asked me to cover on days for a couple weeks. It normally takes me 15-20 minutes to drive to work, but now it takes me nearly double that to drive home at 2 PM. I think the problem is that modern society wants both partners in a relationship to work. You basically can't have a family if only one of you is working full-time. Maternity leave is only 6 months in most workplaces as well, which is shockingly short.

My girlfriend and I maintain a kind of average lifestyle (renting a 2 bedroom flat, 1 vacation and 2-3 smaller trips per year, I own a car, and I buy a bunch of PC stuff from time to time), but we couldn't do the same if we had a child. We would both still have to work full-time just to afford food and rent. In my opinion, both parents working 8-hour shifts is not a life for a child, not to mention that I don't have time and energy to care for a little one after having worked 8 hours. I admire those who do, but I just don't. I'm lucky that my paternal instincts are pretty weak, I guess.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 28, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> I agree with some of you that accommodation is pretty crazy in the UK. Rent can be alright (it's OK in my area), but buying... Jesus Christ... I've been planning on saving up for a mortgage for years now, but looking at the rising prices, I'm starting to wonder if I'll ever own a home. Probably not by the looks of it.
> 
> As for taxes: having born in Hungary, I actually find the UK's tax system quite good. Poor people don't pay any, normal people pay 20%, rich people pay 40% on their incomes. VAT and the others are pretty much the same all across Europe. Hungary has only one tax band for everybody to make sure that the rich get richer and the poor get poorer. You also have several other things to pay, so in the end, you have maybe 55-60% of your gross salary in your pocket. This number is considerably higher in the UK for pretty much everybody (around 80-85% for me), which I think should be the norm all across Europe.
> 
> ...


So many people in Thailand want to move to the west without realising the cost of living and the difference in lifestyle. From the sounds of your experience, Hungary to UK was a good move but I can't feel the same for anyone in Thailand.
I'm not saying all of Asia is the same, things like not being able to own a home in China sounds crazy to me( you lease a house from the state for 99years rather than own) but I'm truly happy here and wouldn't change it for anything.

As far as kids me and my wife both have screws loose and it's genetic so putting kids through that has never crossed our minds. Maybe we would adopt if we felt like it but we have a pack of 17dogs, 8 cats and a handful of other animals, which is a full time job in itself, the thought of a kid is pretty much a definitive NO!!!


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 28, 2022)

Yeah, I hate the way the world is going. I decided to just stay living with my parents, I will pay for a new roof next year for them, and in keep upkeep on it, and no rent, and in return I get to save a lot of money, and inherit a house when they pass. 

It sucks it has to be this way, but it could be way way worse... I could be paying rent the rest of my life, instead I never pay rent once in my life... I do intend to save up about 15 grand though and get new roof/siding/futureproof it a bit in the coming few years, and then maybe in 7 years or so I will spend another 10 grand or so and re-do the inside.

So not getting off free or anything, but still much cheaper than most people. I don't want to live paycheck to paycheck. I don't know how others do it honestly. If I get ill and lose my job (I suffer from chronic medical conditions that limit my ability, but not enough to qualify for disability, and corporations don't give a flying fuck how I feel... so...) yeah just if I get ill for a couple weeks and need to rest, its not a matter of toughing it out... I'd literally end up homeless... so I have to play it safe and help my parents and live with my parents and build a security net.



ThaiTaffy said:


> So many people in Thailand want to move to the west without realising the cost of living and the difference in lifestyle. From the sounds of your experience, Hungary to UK was a good move but I can't feel the same for anyone in Thailand.
> I'm not saying all of Asia is the same, things like not being able to own a home in China sounds crazy to me( you lease a house from the state for 99years rather than own) but I'm truly happy here and wouldn't change it for anything.
> 
> As far as kids me and my wife both have screws loose and it's genetic so putting kids through that has never crossed our minds. Maybe we would adopt if we felt like it but we have a pack of 17dogs, 8 cats and a handful of other animals, which is a full time job in itself, the thought of a kid is pretty much a definitive NO!!!



Only thing that worries me about Thailand is the brainwashing Hollywood has done on me... like I would be worried about drugs/thieves, and as a pale pasty computer American nerd, I'd worry about getting taken advantage of, or robbed, or like my organs harvested for the black market... I think I saw it on the nightly news one time to be wary about certain parts of the world in Asia, not sure if that included Thailand or not, but it scared the living shit out of me lol  my guess is though, it was just america media being overdramatic as usual?



Tatty_One said:


> I also agree, the town near where I live has doubled in population in the last 25 years but no additional transport infrastructure, it seems however that our crisis is housing and not roads, hence the challenge, we need to build more affordable homes (affordable is a moot point however) but we have less places to build them if we build lots of roads to service them
> 
> On the other hand, of course it will seem over populated to our American friends, I think we have almost 8 times the population density.



Driving in Cornwall last week caused me insane anxiety... your roads are so ******* tiny. I managed without a scratch, but yeah... you all are nuts. I miss my big wide American roads... lol

I loved Cornwall though.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 28, 2022)

Thailand's crime rate is below the USA and I would wager there are a lot less addicts there too so maybe it's time to move!  .........................

Crime Rate by Country 2022 (worldpopulationreview.com)

Edit:  Not all our roads are as small as Cornwalls which is a bit of an anomaly in itself as there is no through traffic if you get my meaning, just water at the end of it


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 28, 2022)

Y


CallandorWoT said:


> Yeah, I hate the way the world is going. I decided to just stay living with my parents, I will pay for a new roof next year for them, and in keep upkeep on it, and no rent, and in return I get to save a lot of money, and inherit a house when they pass.
> 
> It sucks it has to be this way, but it could be way way worse... I could be paying rent the rest of my life, instead I never pay rent once in my life... I do intend to save up about 15 grand though and get new roof/siding/futureproof it a bit in the coming few years, and then maybe in 7 years or so I will spend another 10 grand or so and re-do the inside.
> 
> ...


Yer I wouldn't go near a big city, I'm a country bumpkin if I went to Bangkok I'd get lost and wake up in an backstreet without my kidneys possibly.

 I goto the local market maybe once or twice a week and goto a supermarket in a small local city like once a month. Other than that I don't really leave the farm. Due to my visa I can't earn money but I'm lucky I have a Thai sugar momma and some savings to stay alive and buy toys, so I keep myself busy as a house husband.


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 28, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> So many people in Thailand want to move to the west without realising the cost of living and the difference in lifestyle. From the sounds of your experience, Hungary to UK was a good move but I can't feel the same for anyone in Thailand.
> I'm not saying all of Asia is the same, things like not being able to own a home in China sounds crazy to me( you lease a house from the state for 99years rather than own) but I'm truly happy here and wouldn't change it for anything.


I know that feeling. How many times I hear _"you shouldn't have any problems with that British salary of yours"_, or _"How much do you earn? ... Aw, you're so rich!"_. It's crazy that people don't even think that the costs of living are different too.



ThaiTaffy said:


> As far as kids me and my wife both have screws loose and it's genetic so putting kids through that has never crossed our minds. Maybe we would adopt if we felt like it but we have a pack of 17dogs, 8 cats and a handful of other animals, which is a full time job in itself, the thought of a kid is pretty much a definitive NO!!!


I know that feeling too. My girlfriend can't have kids, even though she'd love to. She tends to get depressed because of this from time to time. As for me, I just don't want any. They're too expensive both in terms of money and time. Life is a funny bastard, that's for sure.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 29, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Crime Rate by Country 2022 (worldpopulationreview.com)


What I find interesting about that list, the UK, US and Ukraine are all within 1% of each other.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 29, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Y
> 
> Yer I wouldn't go near a big city, I'm a country bumpkin if I went to Bangkok I'd get lost and wake up in an backstreet without my kidneys possibly.
> 
> I goto the local market maybe once or twice a week and goto a supermarket in a small local city like once a month. Other than that I don't really leave the farm. Due to my visa I can't earn money but I'm lucky I have a Thai sugar momma and some savings to stay alive and buy toys, so I keep myself busy as a house husband.



Country life is best life, regardless of country. Good for you mate.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 29, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What I find interesting about that list, the UK, US and Ukraine are all within 1% of each other.


Yeah and using the crimes per 100,000 of the population is the most relative way, although it still means that there are many more crimes committed in the USA than the other 2 countries combined


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 29, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Yeah and using the crimes per 100,000 of the population is the most relative way, although it still means that there are many more crimes committed in the USA than the other 2 countries combined



I feel safer in small town England than I do in small town America, also there are not meth heads working in your food places... so that is nice change...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 29, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I feel safer in small town England than I do in small town America, also there are not meth heads working in your food places... so that is nice change...



And no guns either, not gonna get someone walking in packing a shootah in their jeans ass


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 29, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I feel safer in small town England than I do in small town America, also there are not meth heads working in your food places... so that is nice change...


Wales and England must be very different then.



Tigger said:


> And no guns either, not gonna get someone walking in packing a shootah in their jeans ass


There are guns, just not 7x the amount compared to the population, I remember growing up in my local pub we would on occasion see a local pinhead trying to sell a bullpup AR for the price of a bag of smack, most likely stolen from the local army base.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 29, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Wales and England must be very different then.
> 
> 
> There are guns, just not 7x the amount compared to the population, I remember growing up in my local pub we would on occasion see a local pinhead trying to sell a bullpup AR for the price of a bag of smack, *most likely stolen from the local army base.*


They must have been very old then, the British Army has not used them for decades, probably at least half a century, the earliest and original version was developed in the UK but that was back around 1901 but modified and more recent versions have been in use with some European armies since 1977, just not UK forces although some of our special forces may have used the more recent modified weapons (smaller and lighter than standard issue Army) but I doubt even a pinhead would get into an SF Base armoury


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 29, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> They must have been very old then, the British Army has not used them for decades, probably at least half a century, the earliest and original version was developed in the UK but that was back around 1901 but modified and more recent versions have been in use with some European armies since 1977, just not UK forces although some of our special forces may have used the more recent modified weapons (smaller and lighter than standard issue Army) but I doubt even a pinhead would get into an SF Base armoury


Probably 20-30years ago if my memory serves me right im pretty sure it was a sa80 I remember looking at how strange it looked with the mag behind the trigger.
Welsh pinheads could steal a tank if there was enough smack involved.



Tatty_One said:


> They must have been very old then, the British Army has not used them for decades, probably at least half a century, the earliest and original version was developed in the UK but that was back around 1901 but modified and more recent versions have been in use with some European armies since 1977, just not UK forces although some of our special forces may have used the more recent modified weapons (smaller and lighter than standard issue Army) but I doubt even a pinhead would get into an SF Base armoury


The SAS base is also pretty close like 20miles but too far for a pinhead to go on his bike the army base is only 2 or 3 miles down the road


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 29, 2022)

Tigger said:


> And no guns either


Guns are not the problem, but let's not open that can of worms.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 29, 2022)

If I remember correctly you can own a gun in the UK it just depends on calibre and barrel length, nothing concealed I think a pistol needs a barrel length of atleast 12 inches or something.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 29, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> If I remember correctly you can own a gun in the UK it just depends on calibre and barrel length, nothing concealed I think a pistol needs a barrel length of atleast 12 inches or something.


That would be a change from the last time I was there.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 29, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That would be a change from the last time I was there.


Nope been the same for like 40 years just a pretty strict licencing law.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 29, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Nope been the same for like 40 years just a pretty strict licencing law.


Did not know that. Thought UK banned personal firearms/hand guns.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 29, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Did not know that. Thought UK banned personal firearms/hand guns.


There was an armistice years ago mainly because anyone could get a gun licence for a few quid down the post office before that kids could legally carry a shotgun at 16. They wanted tighter gun control so brought in a far more strict licencing system, with weird stipulations about barrel length and other things.
 I don't know where the lie about the UK outright banning guns came from but even the majority of British people believe it so never look into guns for personal defence.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 29, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> There was an armistice years ago mainly because anyone could get a gun licence for a few quid down the post office before that kids could legally carry a shotgun at 16. They wanted tighter gun control so brought in a far more strict licencing system, with weird stipulations about barrel length and other things.
> I don't know where the lie about the UK outright banning guns came from but even the majority of British people believe it so never look into guns for personal defence.


I think you've been away for a while. The police must vet every application for a firearm in the UK. There has to be a legitimate purpose to own a gun and checks are carried out. Farmers and rural folk can get shotgun licences for livestock control. But Joe public require good standing and reason to own what is legal to buy. There are always loopholes but it's far more controlled than you suggest.

Hell, a crossbow is classified as a firearm in the UK. Basically, you might be able to acquire a firearm but you're screwed if you don't have a license for it.

Edit. This is just a small portion of the law:

3.3 Those weapons and ammunition which are prohibited consist of:

i) any firearm which is so designed or adapted that two or more missiles can be successively discharged without repeated pressure on the trigger (section 5(1)(a));

Section 5(1)(a) includes weapons such as machine guns, sub-machine guns, chain guns and the so-called ‘burst-fire’ weapons in which several missiles (typically 3-5) are discharged in succession on a single application of the trigger. Case law also suggests that the courts should consider the actual operation of the firearm rather than the intent of the designers.
ii) any self-loading or pump-action rifled gun other than one which is chambered for .22 rim-fire cartridges (section 5(1)(ab));

Section 5(1)(ab) includes carbines, which are included in the definition of a rifle in section 57(4) of the 1968 Act. Originally, a carbine was a short musket or rifle intended for use by mounted troops, but the term has come to mean any rifle with a short barrel.

Also caught in this category are the so-called ‘hybrid’ firearms such as the Colt Armalite AR-15 ‘pistol’. These weapons are self-loading versions of long arms made to operate in self-loading mode only and sold without a shoulder stock. The term ‘automatic’ is also sometimes incorrectly applied to self-loading pistols.

iii) any firearm which either has a barrel less than 30 centimetres in length or is less than 60 centimetres in length overall, other than an air weapon, a muzzle-loading gun or a firearm designed as signalling apparatus (section 5(1)(aba));

Section 5(1)(aba) affects small firearms that are easily concealed. Muzzle-loading firearms (including cap and ball revolvers) and flare pistols are excluded. It should be remembered that the 1997 Act did not ban pistols as such and was drafted in terms of small firearms. NB: section 5(1)(aba) includes ‘specially dangerous’ air pistols and ‘specially dangerous’ short air rifles.

..and it goes on.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 29, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> I think you've been away for a while. The police must vet every application for a firearm in the UK. There has to be a legitimate purpose to own a gun and checks are carried out. Farmers and rural folk can get shotgun licences for livestock control. But Joe public require good standing and reason to own what is legal to buy. There are always loopholes but it's far more controlled than you suggest.
> 
> Hell, a crossbow is classified as a firearm in the UK. Basically, you might be able to acquire a firearm but you're screwed if you don't have a license for it.
> 
> ...


The legitimate purpose being part of a shooting club the law might sound harsh but if you store a weapon properly and join a shooting club that's all there is too it, as long as the gun meets there strict criteria and your not a total fruitcake ( think you need a psych evaluation).


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 29, 2022)

People who have been gun club members and stored guns properly have gone nuts and killed multiple people in the UK, imo close the clubs and have no one but farmer piles with his 4-10 varmint gun have them.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 29, 2022)

Yes but the prohibited weapons are still illegal. So single shot only. Certain other parameters, and as you say, adding a psych eval makes it less straight forward to legally own a firearm.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 29, 2022)

Tigger said:


> People who have been gun club members and stored guns properly have gone nuts and killed multiple people in the UK, imo close the clubs and have no one but farmer piles with his 4-10 varmint gun have them.


Considering the majority of MP's goto said gun clubs the likelihood of that is slim.



the54thvoid said:


> Yes but the prohibited weapons are still illegal. So single shot only. Certain other parameters, and as you say, adding a psych eval makes it less straight forward to legally own a firearm.


Don't get me wrong it's still far harder to own a gun in the UK compared to say the US which is obviously a good thing.  I'm just trying to point out, the belief that guns are outright banned in the UK as many believe, is a lie.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 29, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Don't get me wrong it's still far harder to own a gun in the UK compared to say the US which is obviously a good thing.


Ridiculously harder. For example, where I live, I can legally buy and own a 50cal sniper rifle, fully suppressed and a number of handguns. That list rounds out my gun safe contents. We can lawfully conceal-carry(and I often do) without the need of a license and we have stand-our-ground laws. Since those restrictions were removed the amount of serious crimes, and specifically gun crimes, have dropped like a stone. The fact that the general public can carry and everyone knows it is a very excellent deterrent for a great many potential criminals. If would-be criminals know it is very likely for them to be shot/killed for even attempting a crime, they don't try. Training and arming the public has been an exceptionally effective crime deterrent. There are many parts of the rest of the nation are following suit because it works. The UK has yet to figure this out.


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 29, 2022)

The UK is the country where you have to be at least 18 to buy plastic cutlery, while condoms are sold to anyone.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 29, 2022)

I don't think the UK has the mentality for anyone carrying a concealed pistol.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 29, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> The UK is the country where you have to be at least 18 to buy plastic cutlery, while condoms are sold to anyone.



What's your point? I'm not sure about your plastic cutlery comment but at least having condoms stops unwanted pregnancy.

And in the absence of guns, knives are our lethal alternative.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 29, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> knives are our lethal alternative.



Which in recent times have been proven to be very lethal indeed. Why can't people just settle for good old queensbury rules.


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 29, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> What's your point? I'm not sure about your plastic cutlery comment but at least having condoms stops unwanted pregnancy.
> 
> And in the absence of guns, knives are our lethal alternative.


Well, I find it difficult to think about plastic knives being used as weapons. I can't in my wildest dreams imagine why they are age restricted. I remember having them at birthday parties when I was 4.

Condoms on the other hand, are useless below a certain age. Although, when I look at 20 year-olds with 2-3 children already, I guess selling them freely actually makes some sense.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 30, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> And in the absence of guns, knives are our lethal alternative.


So is a hammer, a screwdriver, a cricket bat and any other manner of everyday items. As it has always been, the weapons are not the problem, the disturbed people using them are. 


Tigger said:


> Which in recent times have been proven to be very lethal indeed.


Exactly. Take away one form of weapon and the deranged among us will fashion others. 

Weapons control is not the correct solution, never has been and never will be. Deterrence IS the correct solution. And where I live, it is proving to be VERY effective. Not perfect, but effective. Perfection is an illusion.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 30, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Weapons control is not the correct solution, never has been and never will be. Deterrence IS the correct solution. And where I live, it is proving to be VERY effective. Not perfect, but effective. Perfection is an illusion.



The knee-jerk reaction (from a UK standpoint) is to disagree but to be honest, what you say isn't without merit. However, bad folk will always be bad, and killers will always kill so access to weapons that can kill many in a short space doesn't seem right. Double however, as the 9/11 hijackers, or any car terror attack has shown, even vehicles can be used too.

If I lived in the continental states, I'd have a gun for sure. That might surprise some folks here. I've also got extreme views on violent offenders , so probably better I don't have one.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 30, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> I've also got extreme views on violent offenders



Me too, some involving 4 shire horses and some rope.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 30, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> I've also got extreme views on violent offenders , so probably better I don't have one.


Oh, I feel you. I have an especially unpleasant opinion of people who harm children, something along the lines of "They do not deserve to continue breathing!".


Tigger said:


> Me too, some involving 4 shire horses and some rope.


Ouch!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 30, 2022)

I dislike that some people including the pieces of shit that killed Lee Rigby, continues to breathe and even has the government of the soldier they killed pay for them to still live. If i'd have been in charge they would have been kicked to death by Lee Rigbys squad mates.


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 30, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> So is a hammer, a screwdriver, a cricket bat and any other manner of everyday items. As it has always been, the weapons are not the problem, the disturbed people using them are.
> 
> Exactly. Take away one form of weapon and the deranged among us will fashion others.
> 
> Weapons control is not the correct solution, never has been and never will be. Deterrence IS the correct solution. And where I live, it is proving to be VERY effective. Not perfect, but effective. Perfection is an illusion.


I couldn't agree more. Unfortunately, it's the European way to not educate people, but instead ban everything and live in a nanny state where you can't even fart without the ignorant plebs policing your every action.



lexluthermiester said:


> Oh, I feel you. I have an especially unpleasant opinion of people who harm children, something along the lines of "They do not deserve to continue breathing!".


I also have that unpleasant opinion on rapists.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 30, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Unfortunately, it's the European way to not educate people, but instead ban everything and live in a nanny state where you can't even fart without the ignorant plebs policing your every action.


Deliberate ignorance and imposed stupidity... Now where have we seen that before...


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 30, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Deliberate ignorance and imposed stupidity... Now where have we seen that before...


Here?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 30, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Here?


I was thinking of tyranny in general(Nazism, Stalinism, Putinism), but that's a good example.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 30, 2022)

I love the UK, but my wallet is hating me. Just rented a car again for three days next week. 90 quid total, its an automatic, that includes the insurance, so the price is fine, but eating out is killing me.

ffs. I just ordered me a Sainsbury grocery delivery, going to try to eat in more. or make me pb and j to take with me on the drives.

problem is the peanut butter in England is pure shit compared to America, ffs lol


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 30, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I was thinking of tyranny in general(Nazism, Stalinism), but that's a good example.


Honestly, I don't think modern-day democracy, capitalism and common mentality are very far from those, but that may be a topic for another time. 

Edit: Speaking of which, has anyone watched the series called "The Man In The High Castle"? (I think it's Netflix)
It's set in the '60s in an alternate universe where the Nazis and Japanese won WW2. It is very interesting, highly recommended to watch. But anyway... what if the Nazis had really won the war? Would we still think about them as bad guys? Is democracy really as good as we think, or are we just conditioned to think so?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 30, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> the peanut butter in England is pure shit compared to America


True, but no one does Fish & Chips like the British! I miss good F&C.. There was a pub near Sheperd's Bush Market that made the best seasoned chips I've ever tasted and their home-made dipping sauce... Sheer delight! Last time I was in London I went to visit only to find it wasn't there any more.. My heart sank..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 30, 2022)

There is no "british" peanut butter. I don't think there ever has been. The main stuff i see in Britain is sunpat, and that is not British, there is not no native British peanut butter afaik

You might get Your Yank stuff in the foreign section in Tesco


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 30, 2022)

True that American peanut butter is the best, probably because it has twice the peanuts and 4 times the sugar


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 30, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> True that American peanut butter is the best, probably because it has twice the peanuts and 4 times the sugar


I prefer sugarless brands like Adams.








						Natural Creamy Peanut Butter -Unsalted
					






					www.adamspeanutbutter.com
				




@Tatty_One 
Why is that funny?


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 30, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> True that American peanut butter is the best, probably because it has twice the peanuts and 4 times the sugar



I use Costco peanut butter, I don't have it with me obviously, but from what I remember it uses a rare peanut only grown in New Mexico, and doesn't have all that much sugar. I think the use of molasses is the main difference, but again I am unsure.



lexluthermiester said:


> True, but no one does Fish & Chips like the British! I miss good F&C.. There was a pub near Sheperd's Bush Market that made the best seasoned chips I've ever tasted and their home-made dipping sauce... Sheer delight! Last time I was in London I went to visit only to find it wasn't there any more.. My heart sank..



There is a famous place in Galway Ireland called McDonagh's and no one beats their fish n chips. I agree with you otherwise though yes. I had some fish n chips last week at a pub in Cornwall, and it was fantastic... giant fish too...     I left stuffed, and you could tell it was a whole fillet.


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 30, 2022)

Hi,
I might have to switch to jiff 
Peter pan seems a little to alphabet to me now days


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 30, 2022)

Switch to what you want, it doesn't need any drama.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 1, 2022)

Can someone explain to me why so many girls I have met in England like to do Tarot cards? I seriously don't get it. It's made up shit, but they believe it... or is there something I am just not getting?  

Sometimes I just want to be like Henry David Thoreau and go live in the forest, the world just doesn't make sense to me anymore, in a multitude of ways.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 1, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I seriously don't get it.


Me neither. To me it's just plain dumb.


CallandorWoT said:


> It's made up shit


Yup, it is.


----------



## ThrashZone (May 1, 2022)

Hi,
Think they all want to be witches but usually start with b already so it's short jump to the other


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 1, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Can someone explain to me why so many girls I have met in England like to do Tarot cards? I seriously don't get it. It's made up shit, but they believe it... or is there something I am just not getting?
> 
> Sometimes I just want to be like Henry David Thoreau and go live in the forest, the world just doesn't make sense to me anymore, in a multitude of ways.


Don't forget the native religion in Britain is paganism it just got portrayed as witchcraft so the Romans could kill it off and take over. Not that any tarot card reading fruitcakes probably even know that.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 1, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Can someone explain to me why so many girls I have met in England like to do Tarot cards? I seriously don't get it. It's made up shit, but they believe it... or is there something I am just not getting?
> 
> Sometimes I just want to be like Henry David Thoreau and go live in the forest, the world just doesn't make sense to me anymore, in a multitude of ways.


I live here and don't get it either.


----------



## AusWolf (May 1, 2022)

Has anybody tried using 4G or 5G as home broadband? I've never thought too much of any wireless technology, but doing a quick speed check made me think.

To the left: mobile signal in my area. To the right: my home internet, which is the highest available cable broadband package in my area.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 1, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Has anybody tried using 4G or 5G as home broadband? I've never thought too much of any wireless technology, but doing a quick speed check made me think.
> 
> To the left: mobile signal in my area. To the right: my home internet, which is the highest available cable broadband package in my area.
> 
> View attachment 245756View attachment 245757


That's on your WiFi though what speed do you get via hard-line, I've looked at grabbing a ZBT router and using a 4g connection as a failover would have been handy today fibre has been out all day.


----------



## AusWolf (May 1, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> That's on your WiFi though what speed do you get via hard-line, I've looked at grabbing a ZBT router and using a 4g connection as a failover would have been handy today fibre has been out all day.


It's the same via Ethernet. This is what my phone line allows.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 1, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Don't forget the native religion in Britain is paganism it just got portrayed as witchcraft so the Romans could kill it off and take over. Not that any tarot card reading fruitcakes probably even know that.


Was paganism, it isn't anymore, it's a Christian native country that's open to other religious following.
Paganism intrigues me, because no info got retained after many invasions wiped it from the earth.

Myths don't do it justice in all probability.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 1, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> It's the same via Ethernet. This is what my phone line allows.



Wow I know Britain's infrastructure was awful but I didn't realize people were still in the stone age I'm in the Thai countryside and heres my 8 quid a month connection.






TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> Was paganism, it isn't anymore, it's a Christian native country that's open to other religious following.
> Paganism intrigues me, because no info got retained after many invasions wiped it from the earth.
> 
> Myths don't do it justice in all probability.


native implies original btw


----------



## AusWolf (May 1, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Wow I know Britain's infrastructure was awful but I didn't realize people were still in the stone age I'm in the Thai countryside and heres my 8 quid a month connection.
> View attachment 245762


Not bad. I pay 26 Great British Rubbles for this POS. That's why I'm wondering about switching to a 5G home broadband when my contract is over. I just want to collect some info first, as I've got my worries about anything wireless. 

I read somewhere that when it comes to the quality of wired internet connections, Britain is somewhere on the bottom of the list of countries, way below some developing ones.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 1, 2022)

just like Britian's native language is anglo-Saxon, native people are Celts and Saxons and the list goes on theres still plenty of remnants of paganism the bible is full of them you still celebrate pagan holidays things like Halloween and so much more they neglect to teach you in school.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 1, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Wow I know Britain's infrastructure was awful but I didn't realize people were still in the stone age I'm in the Thai countryside and heres my 8 quid a month connection.
> View attachment 245762
> 
> 
> native implies original btw


While I thought you meant that even that's dubious since pre history, anything could have gone on but I get you, as best we know.

I didn't want others thinking we all still got along via paganism though either.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 1, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Not bad. I pay 26 Great British Rubbles for this POS. That's why I'm wondering about switching to a 5G home broadband when my contract is over. I just want to collect some info first, as I've got my worries about anything wireless.


its the price of data on 5g though and the router cost it might even be cheaper to grab a usb dongle and some sort of typical router that supports usb



TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> While I thought you meant that even that's dubious since pre history, anything could have gone on but I get you, as best we know.
> 
> I didn't want others thinking we all still got along via paganism though either.


nothing wrong with burning goats is there?



TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> While I thought you meant that even that's dubious since pre history, anything could have gone on but I get you, as best we know.
> 
> I didn't want others thinking we all still got along via paganism though either.


as best we know indeed, whats the saying " history is written by the victor"


----------



## Space Lynx (May 1, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Not bad. I pay 26 Great British Rubbles for this POS. That's why I'm wondering about switching to a 5G home broadband when my contract is over. I just want to collect some info first, as I've got my worries about anything wireless.
> 
> I read somewhere that when it comes to the quality of wired internet connections, Britain is somewhere on the bottom of the list of countries, way below some developing ones.



most things should be left to the free markets, but as Japan has proved, trains and fiber optic internet should be government run/subsidized.


----------



## AusWolf (May 1, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> its the price of data on 5g though and the router cost it might even be cheaper to grab a usb dongle and some sort of typical router that supports usb


I could sign up with 3 (Three) for the same monthly price. They would even send me the router for free. I'm just afraid that being a wireless technology, it wouldn't be as stable as a cable connection.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 1, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> I could sign up with 3 (Three) for the same monthly price. They would even send me the router for free. I'm just afraid that being a wireless technology, it wouldn't be as stable as a cable connection.


well my fibre cuts out with a few gusts of wind and i end up relying on my 4g for house internet via a wan connection to my phone so im not the best person to talk about the stability of wireless i might be a little bias.

i should add though i pay 8 quid for my fibre a month and 4 quid for my 4g so i really don't mind paying both


----------



## AusWolf (May 1, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> well my fibre cuts out with a few gusts of wind and i end up relying on my 4g for house internet via a wan connection to my phone so im not the best person to talk about the stability of wireless i might be a little bias.
> 
> i should add though i pay 8 quid for my fibre a month and 4 quid for my 4g so i really don't mind paying both


And how is your 4G in those times? Do you connect multiple devices?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 1, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> And how is your 4G in those times? Do you connect multiple devices?


Not great I only pay for 4mb so my wife steals all the bandwidth on YouTube and I get to read text on tpu slowly. Everything else in the house runs locally anyway but atleast we have a enterprise grade firewall handling the connection


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 1, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> its the price of data on 5g though and the router cost it might even be cheaper to grab a usb dongle and some sort of typical router that supports usb
> 
> 
> nothing wrong with burning goats is there?
> ...


Kin el initially I missread *burning* goats and was offended, but glasses on , fair enough lol.


----------



## AusWolf (May 1, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Not great I only pay for 4mb so my wife steals all the bandwidth on YouTube and I get to read text on tpu slowly. Everything else in the house runs locally anyway but atleast we have a enterprise grade firewall handling the connection


Oh I see. Actually, I can say the same about my cable broadband. If I start a Steam download, my girlfriend can't watch Youtube in HD anymore.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 1, 2022)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> Kin el initially I missread *burning* goats and was offended, but glasses on , fair enough lol.


I'm Welsh btw I got accused of bumming goats regularly on rugby tours in England

Well shagging sheep but same difference


----------



## the54thvoid (May 1, 2022)

I studied British archaeology at uni and there's a bit of muddling going on in this thread. Anglo-Saxon was preceded by the Celtic languages, which would have been the original (as far as we know) languages of ancient Britain. Our native tongue was decided by the native settlers who definitely did not speak Anglo-Saxon.

As for paganism, it's a very wide term for all systems which deify nature and place humanity within its influence. Practically every pre-Abrahamic religion is defined as paganism.

As for Tarot cards, never met a girl who was into that. I'd blame Hollywood and YA magical reality literature for that, I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 1, 2022)

Welsh is the closest to the original English language and people iirc.

The Romans did a pretty good job of wiping out the Pagans(Druids)

As for stupid Tarot, i once met a girl, who i suspect had mental issues, who would not make most decisions without consulting her Tarot deck.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 1, 2022)

Well I got 30 days left in England, so far I have seen lots of sights in Cornwall and Devon... next up Wales/West Midlands... then I may make my way over to Lincolnshire. 

Anyone want to go half in half with me on petrol?  I got the rental car.    

Better yet, ask two of your friends to join us, we split petrol 4 ways, then go on grand adventures assuming we can find cheap places to sleep


----------



## AusWolf (May 1, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Well I got 30 days left in England, so far I have seen lots of sights in Cornwall and Devon... next up Wales/West Midlands... then I may make my way over to Lincolnshire.
> 
> Anyone want to go half in half with me on petrol?  I got the rental car.
> 
> Better yet, ask two of your friends to join us, we split petrol 4 ways, then go on grand adventures assuming we can find cheap places to sleep


Would be nice if I could get away from work. I live in the West Midlands as well.


----------



## phill (May 1, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Well I got 30 days left in England, so far I have seen lots of sights in Cornwall and Devon... next up Wales/West Midlands... then I may make my way over to Lincolnshire.
> 
> Anyone want to go half in half with me on petrol?  I got the rental car.
> 
> Better yet, ask two of your friends to join us, we split petrol 4 ways, then go on grand adventures assuming we can find cheap places to sleep


As long as you don't have a diesel rental you should be ok....  I mean, £2+ a litre in some places or more when I was last out the house, down in Somerset it was a little less but still.  I don't think its dropped back as fast as I'd like it too, like at all...

You won't miss much in the west midlands, lived there for a year and was seeing a lady there back for a few years..  Sadly not missing much.   

The south is apparently much nicer which most people seem to come down this way, the tale backs and queues to get down the roads here can be amazing but not in a good way.

Wales will be a little nicer I think, but not really remembering a happy or nice Welsh person lol  

Just my opinions but god do I miss my home town.  I mean its a mess now with all the houses that have been built and so on but still...



AusWolf said:


> Has anybody tried using 4G or 5G as home broadband? I've never thought too much of any wireless technology, but doing a quick speed check made me think.
> 
> To the left: mobile signal in my area. To the right: my home internet, which is the highest available cable broadband package in my area.
> 
> View attachment 245756View attachment 245757


I've been damn lucky recently as I've had fibre installed to the house and I'm talking proper fibre not FTTC rubbish along with the aluminum or copper wires...  My old connection was about the same as yours, around 30 to 35Mb maybe, now I've been happy to have changed over to Jurassic fibre and I'm on a lovely near makes no odds, 1Gb package with a 200Mb up speed.  Its utterly heaven.

What I was used to waiting for 6 to 7 hours to download, now takes a little over 10 minutes..  I've seen my Steam downloading at 118MB/sec so far..  I can't really make the most of it on a laptop or mini desktop, the CPUs struggle with the speed tests as they seem to hit about 500 to 700Mb down and it just stops lol  The Ryzen rigs seem to hit 945Mb no problems     The 450/100Mb package I was on was a little better in terms of what you where getting.  I managed to get nearly 460/110 I think, but still I wouldn't wish to go back.



ThaiTaffy said:


> Wow I know Britain's infrastructure was awful but I didn't realize people were still in the stone age I'm in the Thai countryside and heres my 8 quid a month connection.
> View attachment 245762
> 
> 
> native implies original btw


For that money and that performance, WOW......


----------



## tabascosauz (May 2, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Not bad. I pay 26 Great British Rubbles for this POS. That's why I'm wondering about switching to a 5G home broadband when my contract is over. I just want to collect some info first, as I've got my worries about anything wireless.
> 
> I read somewhere that when it comes to the quality of wired internet connections, Britain is somewhere on the bottom of the list of countries, way below some developing ones.



Tethering LTE/5G is an okay stopgap if you have plenty of data. I play Genshin with a friend in the UK - his internet used to be something seriously awful (25Mbps I think???) and cut out all the time. We sarcastically sang praises of "British copper" every time it happened. Tethering data was better.

When I was in Bristol we were lucky to have Virgin fibre wiring where we were in Clifton. The 200Mbps service was a bit pricey but acceptable performance - however the provided router/modem was absolutely horrendous. No fibre BT or Virgin coverage yet in your area, I'm assuming?

Many pros and cons to living on both sides of the pond, but the internet service in the UK is appalling enough to overshadow some of the good stuff. At home I have Telus gigabit service and it is a big upgrade, with an Asus AC86U.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 2, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Tethering LTE/5G is an okay stopgap if you have plenty of data. I play Genshin with a friend in the UK - his internet used to be something seriously awful (25Mbps I think???) and cut out all the time. We sarcastically sang praises of "British copper" every time it happened. Tethering data was better.
> 
> When I was in Bristol we were lucky to have Virgin fibre wiring where we were in Clifton. The 200Mbps service was a bit pricey but acceptable performance - however the provided router/modem was absolutely horrendous. No fibre BT or Virgin coverage yet in your area, I'm assuming?
> 
> Many pros and cons to living on both sides of the pond, but the internet service in the UK is appalling enough to overshadow some of the good stuff.


It's crazy considering were in the age of information the UK is so bad!  Not sure what the definition is but the UK infrastructure really is 3rd world! 5 or so years ago I visited my brother and discovered he still had lead pipes feeding water to his home. Thailand got rid of all the copper lines years ago, mainly because people kept stealing it for scrap I think, is that what needs to happen? Do the travellers need to stop stealing lead from church roofs and go after the landlines instead for any change to happen.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> It's crazy considering were in the age of information the UK is so bad!  Not sure what the definition is but the UK infrastructure really is 3rd world! 5 or so years ago I visited my brother and discovered he still had lead pipes feeding water to his home. Thailand got rid of all the copper lines years ago, mainly because people kept stealing it for scrap I think, is that what needs to happen? Do the travellers need to stop stealing lead from church roofs and go after the landlines instead for any change to happen.



Its crazy that in the UK, Brits pay around 3-5x more for broadband then the yanks do and their broadband is so much faster... However they are short on service providers there and most have terrible service and customer support but thats what happens when there is a monopoly.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 2, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its crazy that in the UK, Brits pay around 3-5x more for broadband then the yanks do and their broadband is so much faster... However they are short on service providers there and most have terrible service and customer support but thats what happens when there is a monopoly.


Recently our ISP here turned into a national run service, there still lots of other companies not government run but the main one many use has been taken over by Thailand itself packages start at £8 for 600/600 and goto £25 for 1000/1000 personally if I wanted faster than 600/600 I'd just get add more lines rather than increase the package speed as I don't believe there's any setup cost for a new line so you could technically pay £24 quid for 3x 600/600 lines


----------



## Space Lynx (May 2, 2022)

phill said:


> The south is apparently much nicer which most people seem to come down this way, the tale backs and queues to get down the roads here can be amazing but not in a good way.



the car I rent is petrol, and it gets amazing gas mileage. I drove all over Cornwall a couple weeks ago and it only cost me 90 quid in petrol, but it was a solid 7-10 hours of actual drive time or so...

google maps took me through some stupid back roads. on the way back I planned my own way on the A and M roads. was much nicer. google maps is stupider than I thought possible. I wonder if Apple Maps works better in this country?


----------



## phill (May 2, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> the car I rent is petrol, and it gets amazing gas mileage. I drove all over Cornwall a couple weeks ago and it only cost me 90 quid in petrol, but it was a solid 7-10 hours of actual drive time or so...
> 
> google maps took me through some stupid back roads. on the way back I planned my own way on the A and M roads. was much nicer. google maps is stupider than I thought possible. I wonder if Apple Maps works better in this country?


What car have you rented?  

Google is ok but if your going across country it will take you the quickest route, not normally the best route.  The amount of times I've tried going around an accident and ended up with getting stuck with a bunch more traffic is a nightmare.  I find it's just best to sit on the main roads.  Probably safer too considering the back roads you will meet utter crazies at times and there won't be anywhere to go.  Single track roads ok in the dark, but day time, utter nightmare.

I hope you are having a great time around the UK, its an amazing place.  The south west (Devon, Cornwall etc.) amazing places and beaches.  The worst thing about them are the prices, just so overpriced for the holidays and such and I don't get why.  Surely cheaper prices and more custom would make up for it.  What do I know...
Rant over... lol  

Can't really comment on the Apple Maps, I don't use anything Apple.  The only apples I have anything to do with is the ones to eat lol


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 2, 2022)

Could be worse I remember using a TomTom to pick my brother up from Bristol airport years ago and the only route it would suggest was through someone's garden.


----------



## AusWolf (May 2, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> the car I rent is petrol, and it gets amazing gas mileage. I drove all over Cornwall a couple weeks ago and it only cost me 90 quid in petrol, but it was a solid 7-10 hours of actual drive time or so...
> 
> google maps took me through some stupid back roads. on the way back I planned my own way on the A and M roads. was much nicer. google maps is stupider than I thought possible. I wonder if Apple Maps works better in this country?


Stupid back roads?  Britain is all about the back roads! Google maps just wanted to do you a favour by taking you down the scenic route.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 2, 2022)

phill said:


> . The only apples I have anything to do with is the ones to eat lol


Don't Forget Cider !


----------



## qubit (May 2, 2022)

Can't believe the size of this thread. Epic!


----------



## DoLlyBirD (May 2, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Has anybody tried using 4G or 5G as home broadband? I've never thought too much of any wireless technology, but doing a quick speed check made me think.
> 
> To the left: mobile signal in my area. To the right: my home internet, which is the highest available cable broadband package in my area.
> 
> View attachment 245756View attachment 245757


Where in the midlands are you? BT is rolling out FTTH in lots of places, I pay £40/mth for 0.5Gb download and it hits that consistently though the upload is pretty weak at 50mbps if that bothers you, it's with EE which is essentially a BT subsidiary, though before this, the best I could get was about 55mbps download fttc then copper to the premises


----------



## Space Lynx (May 3, 2022)

qubit said:


> Can't believe the size of this thread. Epic!



yep it is.

now, its time for you to decide, are you going to go half in half with me on petrol to explore this Great Island?!!!? 



DoLlyBirD said:


> Where in the midlands are you? BT is rolling out FTTH in lots of places, I pay £40/mth for 0.5Gb download and it hits that consistently though the upload is pretty weak at 50mbps if that bothers you, it's with EE which is essentially a BT subsidiary, though before this, the best I could get was about 55mbps download fttc then copper to the premises



I just found out Jurassic FIbre is available in my area, 22 pounds for 450 down and 100 up... probably making the switch to that asap.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 3, 2022)

qubit said:


> Can't believe the size of this thread. Epic!


How to put it? Us Brits like to chatter.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 3, 2022)

We have a lot to complain about


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 3, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> yep it is.
> 
> now, its time for you to decide, are you going to go half in half with me on petrol to explore this Great Island?!!!?
> 
> ...


I'm thinking about finding a fibre engineering and chucking him a couple of quid to run a spf connection between us and all the families houses in the area you constantly see them with their picnic tables working on the lines here. Might aswell consolidate all the connections to our house, load balance them and just give the houses what they need mostly all of us have 600/600 and they only use them for their phones I doubt anyone is using more than 100/100.

It would also be a good way to justify a purchase of a threadripper server to my wife and get the family off their reliance on cloud storage


----------



## qubit (May 3, 2022)

Tigger said:


> We have a lot to complain about


lol true.


----------



## AusWolf (May 3, 2022)

DoLlyBirD said:


> Where in the midlands are you? BT is rolling out FTTH in lots of places, I pay £40/mth for 0.5Gb download and it hits that consistently though the upload is pretty weak at 50mbps if that bothers you, it's with EE which is essentially a BT subsidiary, though before this, the best I could get was about 55mbps download fttc then copper to the premises


Burton on Trent.

Fun fact that Virgin has fibre in half of the town, but didn't bother laying down the lines in the other half. I live in that other half.

Another fun fact that TalkTalk's 65 Mbps package costs me £26, even though my line only supports 35 Mbps max. The actual 35 Mbps package would only be £2 cheaper.

Yet another fun fact that my parents pay 10 quid for 200 Mbps in Hungary. Openreach should be ashamed.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 3, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Burton on Trent.
> 
> Fun fact that Virgin has fibre in half of the town, but didn't bother laying down the lines in the other half. I live in that other half.
> 
> ...


Yes totally insane  I think my mother is paying £50 a month for what's just ctth I keep telling her to change it but "it works" as she says


----------



## AusWolf (May 3, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Yes totally insane  I think my mother is paying £50 a month for what's just ctth I keep telling her to change it but "it works" as she says


Wow, that's mad. And here I am, starving for something better when this pile of ... is the best thing in town (I mean my half of it).


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 3, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Wow, that's mad. And here I am, starving for something better when this pile of ... is the best thing in town (I mean my half of it).


We had a business line when I was a teen and she just kept the contract,bgoing from 56k to ISDN to DSL and now ctth it's always been top of the possible internet tree and always had a static IP but I haven't been able to do anything about it for a few years.

 I bought her a  Samsung Tab when they first came out and she's loved browsing the internet since (thank God she's not interested in social media). 
so she wants to keep it but CBA to deal with changing it. I could just screw it sort it out online and  just give them her mobile number to get her to confirm. Which I think I'm going to do now infact


----------



## Space Lynx (May 3, 2022)

Just got home from driving around Somerset. Beautiful county.  9/10  (nothing will ever beat Cornwall for me, that is only one that gets 10/10)

Next up I want to go to the Cotswolds and run around yelling Codswallop!!!  Codswallops in the Cotswolds 

     


Someone go half in half with me on petrol, my bank account is crying.  I am having though, so eh


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 3, 2022)

Nothing makes sense to me,I really can't see any reason for people who can't get a proper fibre connection in the UK even bothering with BroadBand  or a landline it's crap and expensive.
I'm just gonna get dear old mum to tell talk talk to shove it, she can get a Giffgaff goody bag with unlimited calls and 80g of 4g data for £25 that's plenty for her.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 3, 2022)

I'm on 350/35 download/upload. I'm with Virgin Media and the fibre line pretty much comes to the wall. I'm sure it could be higher but it serves its purpose well enough for me. I'm in no panic about my connection speeds and I think a lot of talk about download speed is almost akin to moar cores. If you want fibre to the door, even the street, you need to dig a lot of countryside. Usually along those very same roads young Callandor was complaining about earlier. I mean, if you travel North of Glasgow, things get sparse real quick and the cost/benefit ratio for a private company to invest in that sort of infrastructure becomes unpalatable.

The UK is also a very old country and the new streets lie on top of older streets--it's not like the utility companies can dig through green fields to reach your house. It's the same reason we've got piss poor prospect of electric charging and house insulation; much of the UK stock is very old (we avoided the worse damage of WW2). In some cases being a young industrial nation (Thailand), or having your country bombed to bits (modern rebuilding), has helped to make moving to a modern technological life far easier.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 3, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> I'm on 350/35 download/upload. I'm with Virgin Media and the fibre line pretty much comes to the wall. I'm sure it could be higher but it serves its purpose well enough for me. I'm in no panic about my connection speeds and I think a lot of talk about download speed is almost akin to moar cores. If you want fibre to the door, even the street, you need to dig a lot of countryside. Usually along those very same roads young Callandor was complaining about earlier. I mean, if you travel North of Glasgow, things get sparse real quick and the cost/benefit ratio for a private company to invest in that sort of infrastructure becomes unpalatable.
> 
> The UK is also a very old country and the new streets lie on top of older streets--it's not like the utility companies can dig through green fields to reach your house. It's the same reason we've got piss poor prospect of electric charging and house insulation; much of the UK stock is very old (we avoided the worse damage of WW2). In some cases being a young industrial nation (Thailand), or having your country bombed to bits (modern rebuilding), has helped to make moving to a modern technological life far easier.


I'm not sure about digging in Thailand but the local rotary club would shut a brick if they saw this outside on every pole.




Like I said I'm thinking of running a sfp cable to all my in laws houses, one sister is a few km down the road but I should be able to hide it in that lot.

I think it just more like the industrial Revolution never stopped in Asia they just keep going and going. Britain didn't give a crap back then either they just got things done didn't care about the consequences or aesthetics.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 3, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I'm not sure about digging in Thailand but the local rotary club would shut a brick if they saw this outside on every pole.View attachment 245995
> 
> Like I said I'm thinking of running a sfp cable to all my in laws houses, one sister is a few km down the road but I should be able to hide it in that lot.
> 
> I think it just more like the industrial Revolution never stopped in Asia they just keep going and going. Britain didn't give a crap back then either they just got things done didn't care about the consequences or aesthetics.



Oh ffs


----------



## Mr McC (May 5, 2022)

Ladies and gentlemen, I am sure that none of you need reminding that tomorrow you are called upon to postpone any gaming and/or tweaking and appear at your local polling station with suitable ID, it seems of particular importance on this occasion...


----------



## phill (May 5, 2022)

I have a feeling I won't be bothering or able to more to the point....  Got out from hospital Tuesday afternoon after an over night stay that wasn't planned but at least I'm ok    I mean, no worse than before I guess  

How is everyone??  



CallandorWoT said:


> Just got home from driving around Somerset. Beautiful county.  9/10  (nothing will ever beat Cornwall for me, that is only one that gets 10/10)
> 
> Next up I want to go to the Cotswolds and run around yelling Codswallop!!!  Codswallops in the Cotswolds
> 
> ...


I did warn ya  



ThaiTaffy said:


> I'm not sure about digging in Thailand but the local rotary club would shut a brick if they saw this outside on every pole.View attachment 245995
> 
> Like I said I'm thinking of running a sfp cable to all my in laws houses, one sister is a few km down the road but I should be able to hide it in that lot.
> 
> I think it just more like the industrial Revolution never stopped in Asia they just keep going and going. Britain didn't give a crap back then either they just got things done didn't care about the consequences or aesthetics.


A few cable ties would sort that out no problems.........  Maybe


----------



## DoLlyBirD (May 5, 2022)

Hmmm labour or more tories, do you want your eyeballs poked out with a hot knife or repeatedly rear ended by the entire england rugby team over and over again? it's a hard pass from me, unfortunately we have taken on the American system of a two party democracy and it's more of a case of voting for the lesser evil rather than a democracy....


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 5, 2022)

phill said:


> A few cable ties would sort that out no problems.........  Maybe


They actually actively started cable tidying last year after the king brought in a law about it, too many cables were falling and decapitating passing motorcyclists(no joke). The pole outside our land isn't quite as bad as that but we're rural so far less customers.


----------



## Mr McC (May 5, 2022)

DoLlyBirD said:


> Hmmm labour or more tories, do you want your eyeballs poked out with a hot knife or repeatedly rear ended by the entire england rugby team over and over again? it's a hard pass from me, unfortunately we have taken on the American system of a two party democracy and it's more of a case of voting for the lesser evil rather than a democracy....


I don't accept the argument that they are all the same, nor the view that it is merely a binary choice, but in any event you take a regrettable Anglocentric view of matters: many of us can vote for neither of the parties you mention, though our lives are governed by the decisions taken by both, consider that before bemoaning an apparent lack of democracy. That said, I would encourage you and everyone else to use their vote, even if you feel that it is a futile gesture.


----------



## micropage7 (May 5, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I'm not sure about digging in Thailand but the local rotary club would shut a brick if they saw this outside on every pole.View attachment 245995
> 
> Like I said I'm thinking of running a sfp cable to all my in laws houses, one sister is a few km down the road but I should be able to hide it in that lot.
> 
> I think it just more like the industrial Revolution never stopped in Asia they just keep going and going. Britain didn't give a crap back then either they just got things done didn't care about the consequences or aesthetics.


poles and spaghetti cabbles
in here not on poles but they are destroying the road and the sidewalk for placing the cables and i dunno after years i don't think they have master plan to make a main channel for cabling and its' mess
they usually prefer digging and fix it then digging and fix it and leave bump and scars





 everywhere


----------



## the54thvoid (May 5, 2022)

A note for the UK clubhouse - no politics, thanks.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 5, 2022)

Yes let's continue to laugh at optical cables


----------



## Mr McC (May 5, 2022)

Cable mess, or an artistic opportunity?







the54thvoid said:


> A note for the UK clubhouse - no politics, thanks.


Understood, I apologise for prying open that particular Pandora’s box, no malice intended.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 5, 2022)

I've got a real shocker to show you guys later, my cousin's house has the road that leads to the local temple next to it. The temple have an archway that's currently resting on the 11kv overhead lines. When I go back later I'll snap a shot to show you.

Too hot to work ATM 



And this is still spring!!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 5, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I've got a real shocker to show you guys later, my cousin's house has the road that leads to the local temple next to it. The temple have an archway that's currently resting on the 11kv overhead lines. When I go back later I'll snap a shot to show you.
> 
> Too hot to work ATM
> View attachment 246153
> And this is still spring!!!



Fuck that. Most Brits complain at the weather, but i would deffo rather have this, than that.

It's about 15c here, spring too.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 5, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Fuck that. Most Brits complain at the weather, but i would deffo rather have this, than that.
> 
> It's about 15c here, spring too.


6 years and I'm still not totally used to it, when summer comes I tend to reverse my sleeping patterns and work in the dark but even then it's 30°+ but that's far better than the 50°+ during the days.  Even the Thai's can't deal with it when it gets that hot but I find myself cold at anything below 20° and the locals walk around like eskimo's.
Follow up photo is in ghetto mods.








						Ghetto Mods
					

Wire nuts will not be conducting any electricity if installed correctly. They are superior to electrical tape because they are more consistent. If you only used one layer of electrical tape, it would be much more hazardous than a wire nut. Wire nuts also fall off with a gentle tug if not...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 5, 2022)

Anyone use Adobe Creative Cloud Photography?


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 5, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Anyone use Adobe Creative Cloud Photography?


Not here. I don't use anything that requires a internet connection to run, nor subscription model software.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not here. I don't use anything that requires a internet connection to run, nor subscription model software.


This! 
Even many great free projects have started limiting options unless you pay for a licence, I think it's stupid "cough pfsense cough" I try to keep as much locally accessable as I can who knows when quantum computing takes over it might not be safe to connect anything with valuable data to the internet "fail to prepare, prepare to fail"


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 5, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Even many great free projects have started limiting options unless you pay for a licence


For example?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> For example?


Like I said pfsense came to mind first but something like redhat is another great example.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 5, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Anyone use Adobe Creative Cloud Photography?



I came from Fuji so I bought into Capture One. Pay an annual fee for it but nothing is stored or saved in the cloud. Moved to Canon, still using Capture One. It doesn't do the gimmicky fake stuff (false backgrounds) that Adobe offers.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 5, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Like I said pfsense came to mind first but something like redhat is another great example.


I'm not seeing that. Went directly to the download page and selected a mirror.





						Download pfSense Community Edition
					

pfSense is a free and open source firewall and router that also features unified threat management, load balancing, multi WAN, and more




					www.pfsense.org
				




Are you talking about commercial support subscriptions? That kind of thing I have no problem with.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm not seeing that. Went directly to the download page and selected a mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No pfsense started limiting features for what they now call CE and removed support for all arm processors, you now have the choice of CE or plus plus being subscription for anything but home use. there's also been talk of CE ultimately being non-maintained  most of it is hearsay but for me it just seemed the right time to get out of Dodge so I moved over to OpnSense and I'm glad I did.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 5, 2022)

I went to a beach near Northwest of Cornwall today, 18-19 celsius, sun was out, was perfect... was not busy at all... 

Life is good mates, life is fucking good.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 5, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I went to a beach near Northwest of Cornwall today, 18-19 celsius, sun was out, was perfect... was not busy at all...
> 
> Life is good mates, life is fucking good.


Photos mate, photos!!


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 5, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I went to a beach near Northwest of Cornwall today, 18-19 celsius, sun was out, was perfect... was not busy at all...
> 
> Life is good mates, life is fucking good.


Put Ceredigion on your Todo list when you hit Wales if you get chance some insane beaches on that bit of coastline.


----------



## phill (May 5, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I went to a beach near Northwest of Cornwall today, 18-19 celsius, sun was out, was perfect... was not busy at all...
> 
> Life is good mates, life is fucking good.


Loads of lovely beaches down in Cornwall.  When I stay there on holiday, we head down to Newquay, it's lovely around there.  As mentioned before just stupid prices for general things which really annoys me for the coastal resorts...   But Holywell Beach is not the biggest or the best, but its a lovely place to be  

Where have you enjoyed the most??


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 5, 2022)

phill said:


> Loads of lovely beaches down in Cornwall.  When I stay there on holiday, we head down to Newquay, it's lovely around there.  As mentioned before just stupid prices for general things which really annoys me for the coastal resorts...   But Holywell Beach is not the biggest or the best, but its a lovely place to be
> 
> Where have you enjoyed the most??


Don't forget Brighton! The candy floss and rides at the Palace Pier are excellent! The beaches are great too! And the women there....


----------



## Space Lynx (May 11, 2022)

I decided to spend 200-300 bucks on trains and see a bit more of England before my vacation time is over... I am thinking York as I am currently based in Exeter, so that would give me a lot of nice views out the train window on journey up I expect...

Any recommendations on what I should do for my last trips? I am going to miss England, I love it here!


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 11, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I decided to spend 200-300 bucks on trains and see a bit more of England before my vacation time is over... I am thinking York as I am currently based in Exeter, so that would give me a lot of nice views out the train window on journey up I expect...
> 
> Any recommendations on what I should do for my last trips? I am going to miss England, I love it here!


If your heading to York from Exeter you should definitely check out the peak District if you head to Manchester then take the train over to Sheffield the views on that stretch are pretty spectacular.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 11, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> If your heading to York from Exeter you should definitely check out the peak District if you head to Manchester then take the train over to Sheffield the views on that stretch are pretty spectacular.



is the peak District the same terminology as the Lake District?  I would like to see the Lake District.

are there any particular Manor Houses National Trusts worth touring? I like those too


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 11, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> is the peak District the same terminology as the Lake District?  I would like to see the Lake District.
> 
> are there any particular Manor Houses National Trusts worth touring? I like those too


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 11, 2022)

Come to Hull and see if you can understand my accent, i'll make you a cup of coffee too. I can show you one of the smallest windows in England too


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 11, 2022)

The peak District is literally part of your journey via train to York I believe



Tigger said:


> Come to Hull and see if you can understand my accent, i'll make you a cup of coffee too. I can show you one of the smallest windows in England too


A peep hole?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 11, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> The peak District is literally part of your journey via train to York I believe
> 
> 
> A peep hole?



No a window

Edit sorry THE smallest in a pub from 1683, yes 1683, read it and weep America 

https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/englands-smallest-window

Hull is a very old place, with some nice old pubs and great friendly locals.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 11, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> If your heading to York from Exeter you should definitely check out the peak District if you head to Manchester then take the train over to Sheffield the views on that stretch are pretty spectacular.


This!


Tigger said:


> No a window


That's a bloody peephole! Or slot.. or whatever...


----------



## Space Lynx (May 24, 2022)

I am currently based near Bristol, does anyone want to go half in half on renting a car and half in half on petrol and do a tour of Wales with me? It's 30 quid per day for an automatic car that includes the insurance and it gets good gas mileage. I have rented it a few times now... but its still too expensive unless you have someone to split costs with. So it would be 15 pound per day plus 50% of petrol we use...

Any takers at all?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 27, 2022)




----------



## lexluthermiester (May 27, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


>


WOW! Epic Rap Battles of History need to look this guy up...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 29, 2022)

Time to take your girl out for a cheap night out.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 30, 2022)

1 Shilling & tuppance Halfpenny as near as you can get ( Decimalasion wass'nt even a proto sperm in a ballbag in 1952 ).
Nearest pub to me selling this is just over a mile away
Oh and the password needed to qualify is  1952


----------



## Tatty_One (May 30, 2022)

Maybe Barratt homes will sell their new build houses to the public for £500 which was roughly the average price in 1952 in the West Midlands for the bank holiday weekend in a nostalgic gesture to those who don't own their homes.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 30, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Maybe Barratt homes will sell their new build houses to the public for £500 which was roughly the average price in 1952 in the West Midlands for the bank holiday weekend in a nostalgic gesture to those who don't own their homes.



I know a handful of people in their early 30's in the UK who are literally on the verge of being homeless or being forced to move back in with their parents because of rising costs and no rising wages.

I was looking at some jobs recently, and most only pay 10-11 quid an hr... I have to admit, America is actually much better than the UK when it comes to jobs. Loads of warehouse jobs you can get back home where i live that are in demand and pay 20-25 an hr, no experience or education needed. Not glorious, but money = freedom.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 30, 2022)

Like anywhere it depends what you do and to some extent your qualifications/experience, public sector starting salaries are generally poor, private sector tends to be better, for 15 years in the military my pay was crap (and at the 15 year point I had progressed through 6 ranks), really crap but when I left in 2004 it was fantastic, a nurse or teacher today starts newly qualified on about £23k, the equivalent average starting salary in the private sector for a professional role requiring degree level qualifications is around 30 - 35k I believe.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 30, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Like anywhere it depends what you do and to some extent your qualifications/experience, public sector starting salaries are generally poor, private sector tends to be better, for 15 years in the military my pay was crap (and at the 15 year point I had progressed through 6 ranks), really crap but when I left in 2004 it was fantastic, a nurse or teacher today starts newly qualified on about £23k, the equivalent average starting salary in the private sector for a professional role requiring degree level qualifications is around 30 - 35k I believe.



this is where I disagree though, its not "like anywhere" cause back home someone can change their stars in less than two years if they are willing to do something in-demand... electricians in UK make like 26k a year, in USA you can go to community college for damn near free cost, and in two years be making 70-80k a year as an electrician. or no college and become a semi-truck driver, they start out at 80k a year now where I live.  and it's not like you have to interview for these things, they are desperate and take about anyone willing to try.

UK has no incentives money wise for in-demand positions, why do the hard work of a nurse for 24k a year when nurses in america make 65k starting for the same job. i know several nurses in America that make six figures with just a RN degree cause of all the overtime they get. I can't imagine anyone wanting to be a nurse in the UK. 

only way to get ahead in UK if you are young and starting is probably major in computer science and learn a bunch of coding languages... then you can prob get what 45k a year.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 30, 2022)

I spoke with an electrician from Seattle (met in a pub in Vancouver on holiday). His pay was like, 'x' amount. His medical insurance was about 20-30% of his wage. Even then, he said his cover wasn't the best 

What we lack in wage, many recoup in free medical support. Sure, it's not perfect but there is peace of mind that a treatment your life (or wellbeing) may depend on has no impact on your income.

And this is not to start a debate on healthcare or politics of such. Just a reminder that it's not so bad in ol' blighty.

Though, of course, I'd rather live in BC.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 30, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> this is where I disagree though, its not "like anywhere" cause back home someone can change their stars in less than two years if they are willing to do something in-demand... electricians in UK make like 26k a year, in USA you can go to community college for damn near free cost, and in two years be making 70-80k a year as an electrician. or no college and become a semi-truck driver, they start out at 80k a year now where I live.  and it's not like you have to interview for these things, they are desperate and take about anyone willing to try.
> 
> UK has no incentives money wise for in-demand positions, why do the hard work of a nurse for 24k a year when nurses in america make 65k starting for the same job. i know several nurses in America that make six figures with just a RN degree cause of all the overtime they get. I can't imagine anyone wanting to be a nurse in the UK.
> 
> *only way to get ahead in UK if you are young and starting is probably major in computer science and learn a bunch of coding languages... then you can prob get what 45k a year.*


Taking @the54thvoid points above, it's relative to the cost of living, well as it was before the world went mad and left us all in the situation we find ourselves in.  Currently the average wage in the UK across all employment areas and salaries is around £38,000, in the USA it is around $52,000, that translates to £41,165 at the current exchange rate, the difference is not that great and when you factor in healthcare etc it is probably nothing at all, the real advantages that I can see with the US is that it appears that lower skilled workers get more than their UK equivalents but I am unsure how additional costs like healthcare would factor.

You also have to remember that the nurse who is starting on 23 or 24k has the potential to become a senior sister or Matron on 3 times as much, career progression is in itself an incentive but it requires patience and not everyone has the time to be patient when they have bills to pay, we are no different in that regard.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 30, 2022)

Those are all fair points. I'm usually not one to defend USA to be honest, was just shocked at how hard it is to even find a job advert here with decent pay in the Devonshire region. UK government announced last week they expect gas prices to increase again in October, and they plan to offset that with a 650 pound bonus to low income people. Automatically will be deposited into peoples banks, and a second 650 pound bonus a couple months after that. Normally I don't agree with this kind of policy, but I have seen first hand a few friends literally on the brink of not being able to pay rent for the first time in their life due to all of the inflation.

It's really sad to watch honestly. Companies need to pay 2 quid more per hour, quality of life would improve exponentially even with that small of an amount.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 30, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Those are all fair points. I'm usually not one to defend USA to be honest, was just shocked at how hard it is to even find a job advert here with decent pay in the Devonshire region. UK government announced last week they expect gas prices to increase again in October, and they plan to offset that with a 650 pound bonus to low income people. Automatically will be deposited into peoples banks, and a second 650 pound bonus a couple months after that. Normally I don't agree with this kind of policy, but I have seen first hand a few friends literally on the brink of not being able to pay rent for the first time in their life due to all of the inflation.
> 
> *It's really sad to watch honestly. Companies need to pay 2 quid more per hour, quality of life would improve exponentially even with that small of an amount.*


An excellent suggestion but whilst I agree, that pay increase would also increase inflation and therefore the cost of living which of course means that the pay increase is unlikely to mean much in real spending terms.  On top of the cost of living help recently announced (and overdue IMO), every household will get  £400 given to them by way of credit on their energy accounts, this portion of the 15 Billion assistance is actually being paid by energy companies through a 5 Billion "windfall" tax place on energy companies.

Edit:  By the way, i meant to say in my previous post, the example that you gave in your post 23,678 is way out, my youngest daughter works in "IT" and earns considerably more than that


----------



## Space Lynx (May 30, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> An excellent suggestion but whilst I agree, that pay increase would also increase inflation and therefore the cost of living which of course means that the pay increase is unlikely to mean much in real spending terms.  On top of the cost of living help recently announced (and overdue IMO), every household will get  £400 given to them by way of credit on their energy accounts, this portion of the 15 Billion assistance is actually being paid by energy companies through a 5 Billion "windfall" tax place on energy companies.
> 
> Edit:  By the way, i meant to say in my previous post, the example that you gave in your post 23,678 is way out, my youngest daughter works in "IT" and earns considerably more than that



This is where we disagree yet again, while I do agree increasing wages too much can cause inflation, there is also the problem of the ones who create the jobs taking too much off the top so to speak... instead of understanding you have to pay more sometimes to keep civilization from collapsing, and instead of buying the slightly bigger yacht, the job makers will have to settle for a smaller yacht... a true shame that would be I know...

I think the real question is, as a society, how do balance this safely and still allow the free markets to do their thing. It's a tough one to figure out, but imo if that 1-2 quid increase in wages doesn't occur, you may see mass collapse across the board, which will hurt even the top people eventually.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 30, 2022)

Well, you are advocating therefore a vicious circle for all, why you may ask ................  because firstly, believe it or not, most business owners don't own yachts or even expensive cars, I am an absolute believer that people need a fair wage for a fair days work but you would give an employee a wage increase in the middle of a crisis not seen for a generation (cost of living), so inflation is sky high, employee gets the wage increase, the employer suffers because they in most cases would struggle to pay (I am talking small to medium sized businesses (1 - 200 employees) which make up almost 90% of businesses here).

Those increases make inflation even higher, employee suffers because the wage increases is negated by the rising inflation, the employer suffers because with high inflation customers spend less $$$, then finally the employee suffers when their employer either has to cut staff or goes bust entirely making the employee jobless, then unemployment goes up and recovery is even further delayed ............ that's the way the circle works during times of high inflation, I saw it back in the 70's and 80's and it was not pretty.

Maybe both parties need to work together to get through this and be flexible, then when inflation has stabilised and interest rates have reduced, reward the employee with a significant pay increase, employers are better placed to invest in their staff from a position of fiscal strength, I am not suggesting it's right but many employers will be skint too.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 30, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Well, you are advocating therefore a vicious circle for all, why you may ask ................  because firstly, believe it or not, most business owners don't own yachts or even expensive cars, I am an absolute believer that people need a fair wage for a fair days work but you would give an employee a wage increase in the middle of a crisis not seen for a generation (cost of living), so inflation is sky high, employee gets the wage increase, the employer suffers because they in most cases would struggle to pay (I am talking small to medium sized businesses (1 - 200 employees) which make up almost 90% of businesses here).
> 
> Those increases make inflation even higher, employee suffers because the wage increases is negated by the rising inflation, the employer suffers because with high inflation customers spend less $$$, then finally the employee suffers when their employer either has to cut staff or goes bust entirely making the employee jobless, then unemployment goes up and recovery is even further delayed ............ that's the way the circle works during times of high inflation, I saw it back in the 70's and 80's and it was not pretty.
> 
> Maybe both parties need to work together to get through this and be flexible, then when inflation has stabilised and interest rates have reduced, reward the employee with a significant pay increase, employers are better placed to invest in their staff from a position of fiscal strength, I am not suggesting it's right but many employers will be skint too.



I agree with you partially, I have actually met business owners here in the UK (friends of family members) who brag about paying their employees 10 quid an hr, these same people fly first class multiple times a year, own a 60k vehicle, many luxury items, etc. I find it really disgusting personally.

I will admit though they are probably the minority, most small business owners, especially the cafes I like to eat at, seem like common people run by common people. So I get what you are saying and agree with it in those cases. I guess that is just how the world works, some will take advantage, some won't, some can't.

I just find it sad, cause a 40k vehicle, flying business class instead of first class, etc and paying those employees 12 quid or 13 quid an hr vs 10, would increase their quality of life tenfold.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 30, 2022)

It's called Capitalism, it's a funny thing, most people like it when the economy is strong, it's the opposite when it's not


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 31, 2022)

Well been awhile i've posted in here, hope you are all doing well.
I'm now semi-settled in my house after couple weeks of going back and fourth with the builders in getting things semi-right,moving stuff, unpacking and assembling majority of furniture.
Still waiting for the council tax code to be sent to me and a water meter to be installed but other than that, got most of the legal side sorted now.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 31, 2022)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well been awhile i've posted in here, hope you are all doing well.
> I'm now semi-settled in my house after couple weeks of going back and fourth with the builders in getting things semi-right,moving stuff, unpacking and assembling majority of furniture.
> Still waiting for the council tax code to be sent to me and a water meter to be installed but other than that, got most of the legal side sorted now.



Invest in a storage freezer for food, UK has lots and lots of people and not enough land to support all the food required, if collapse ever happens, or top soil begins to fail, food will become skyrocket high. I recommend having a 3 month supply of food in stock at all times. We will see those days within our lifetime I expect. Humans miscalculated population growth due to advances in yield increases and being able to sustain those yields before eroding the nutritional quality.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 31, 2022)

With 80% of the UK's food consumption being imported I think we have greater food security risks than our topsoil quality TBH, we are already seeing this with Ukraine who is/was one of the worlds biggest wheat producers.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 1, 2022)

So about 5 weeks ago I got a parking ticket in Cornwall with my rental car, the thing is I did pay for parking, I just forgot to display the parking thingy on my dashboard of car. So they were like pay 60 quid within two weeks otherwise you owe 100 quid.  So I disputed it, took pictures of my pay and display ticket, etc and just explained the situation, I literally remembered to put it every single place I visited on my dashboard except this single place, I must have got distracted from my partner chatting me up or something, but I did pay and have proof I paid.

So fast forward 5 weeks, I finally got the appeal answer back, and they agreed I have good evidence, and reduced my fee to 20 quid.

I could appeal again, but in all honesty, 20 quid is worth paying to just be done with it all. Absolutely nonsense how the UK does parking though... I prefer the American model of paid parking, you pull in, the machine gives you a ticket, the arm opens, you drive through and park, then when you leave, you insert your ticket into the machine, it tells you how much you owe, and the arm doesn't raise to let you leave until you pay...  this 1984 style of parking in England is just nonsense


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 1, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I prefer the American model of paid parking, you pull in, the machine gives you a ticket, the arm opens, you drive through and park, then when you leave, you insert your ticket into the machine, it tells you how much you owe, and the arm doesn't raise to let you leave until you pay...



we have them, It just depends where you are - If youre parking at a multi-storey carpark then you'll have these ticketing machines. The one you got nailed by are for roadside parking/private parking or just regular pay and display car parks.

I personally wouldnt have paid them the £20. I mean its nice of them to reduce the fine after you sent them the evidence of your ticket but they still made money off you. They make enough money out of unsuspecting people anyway so its easy for them to swallow the admin fees.

Its the principle of the matter. I wouldnt let them have it, but if they insisted then I would have said - How bout i donate that £20 to a charity and send them the receipt as proof? That way someone other than them gets to benefit from that £20 and you technically still paid the fine. If they still refused then i would have looked at ways to dispute it in court because you did pay but you didnt display and £20 to charity seems reasonable.



Tatty_One said:


> With 80% of the UK's food consumption being imported I think we have greater food security risks than our topsoil quality TBH, we are already seeing this with Ukraine who is/was one of the worlds biggest wheat producers.




I think i should do like my ancestors did and turn half my garden into a fish farm and the other half into a small rice field. I dont think we'd be able to grow enough rice to even last one or two days when harvested


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 5, 2022)

Over the phone interview:


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 7, 2022)

Has anyone in the UK seen interesting "steam filled bubbles" I don't know how else to describe it. I saw two bubbles recently fly over our back yard in Devonshire, they held their form for a long time, I observed them closely, but they didn't behave like a bubble physics wise, and after 20-30 seconds when it finally did "burst" it wasn't like any bubble I ever seen before, it was like a mist was inside it, but it didn't behave like the physics of a regular bubble or regular mist. My guess is its some bubble machine toy, but I literally only saw two... very bizarre, never seen anything like it in my life.










It was very similar to this video here, but the bubbles didn't have the exact properties of this from a physics angle either... like when it "burst" the mist was not really mist like it is in the video and the bubble I saw was not exactly like the one in the video either (the one I saw held its form for 20-30 seconds), like it angled and fell down like a water fall in a specific pattern.

If anyone can figure out what the hell I saw it would be much appreciated, never seen anything like it in my life.

Edit:  My partner just confirmed she also saw the bubble and that the surface of the bubble was thicker than normal and also thicker than the ones in the video...  it so bizarre... I think I saw two of them, but she says there was only one. When we went outside to look where it came from, literally everyone had their doors closed, etc... honestly a bit spooked by it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Has anyone in the UK seen interesting "steam filled bubbles" I don't know how else to describe it. I saw two bubbles recently fly over our back yard in Devonshire, they held their form for a long time, I observed them closely, but they didn't behave like a bubble physics wise, and after 20-30 seconds when it finally did "burst" it wasn't like any bubble I ever seen before, it was like a mist was inside it, but it didn't behave like the physics of a regular bubble or regular mist. My guess is its some bubble machine toy, but I literally only saw two... very bizarre, never seen anything like it in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Down my end we regularly have these random vans that drive around dispensing bubbles. One of them could have driven past you.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 8, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Down my end we regularly have these random vans that drive around dispensing bubbles. One of them could have driven past you.



That's creepy as fuck. lol

This was no regular bubble though, no big deal, just was very odd and random.  Also we have bats flying around here in Devonshire, and it didn't help that after the bubble there was a bat flying around in our backyard, which just creeped me out even more, because there are no bats where I come from lol


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 8, 2022)

Beware of the Bubble   no 6


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 9, 2022)

I'm babysitting dogs in England this week for a friend of a friend, having dogs in England is so much fun!!! No leashes for these particular ones since they are well trained, and going to park is very fun with them... definitely never get this experience back home... 

The longer I live here the more I realize America is a shit hole really


Only main issue I have with England, why do so many fucking cars here have black smoke coming out of the tailpipe? Are they just dumb as fuck and using the wrong petrol/diesel? Or are UK cars just different than American? I never saw black smoke out of cars back home... it stinks and I am pretty sure it will give cancer lol


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 9, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> The longer I live here the more I realize America is a shit hole really



As you are an American, I'll extend the freedom to say that but I would suggest that's a very unfair statement about the country. In your opinion, parts of the US are shitholes, or the state of certain things is that way, but the USA is an exceptional expanse of nature and geology. Yeah, people can often ruin it but don't let that colour your vision so poorly.

The UK is no different but I'd never call it a shithole.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 9, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> As you are an American, I'll extend the freedom to say that but I would suggest that's a very unfair statement about the country. In your opinion, parts of the US are shitholes, or the state of certain things is that way, but the USA is an exceptional expanse of nature and geology. Yeah, people can often ruin it but don't let that colour your vision so poorly.
> 
> The UK is no different but I'd never call it a shithole.



When I was 17 and throwing up for three weeks from salmonella poisoning because my parents didn't want to fork up the money for doctors and meds, and crying myself to sleep every night thinking I was dying from cancer or some shit... when diagnosed with sleep apnea and told I needed a CPAP to breathe at night on 3 different occasions over a 8 year period, but a "second" doctor intervened and said my scores were mild enough I didn't need the machine... when my medicine I take that allows me to swallow food costs $800 without insurance, my full time job private insurance didn't cover it at all, and I had to use Good RX to bring my monthly cost down to $130ish a month, and in UK it would only cost me 9 quid...

I could go on and on... but yeah, America is a shit hole. I could have let me black lab run free on nature walks here, instead he had to be leashed in USA cause of idiots, his purity of enjoyment diminished because of no dog parks where I lived, where as in England all the nature space is dog space

I understand what you are saying, I just am disillusioned of America from my personal suffering and observations of those around me... I don't want to go back home. I'd do anything to stay here in England forever. Sadly it's not that easy so I have to go home. imo you need a foundation of basic fundamentals for a society to flourish, UK has that, USA does not.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 9, 2022)

It may only cost you £9.35 in the UK with a prescription (free to me and everyone once you get to age 60 and younger with certain health conditions) it still gets paid in National Insurance and Income tax which ranges from 20 - 50% in most instances dependant on earnings.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> where as in England all the nature space is dog space



yes and no... Some spaces are shared spaces and would require that the dog be on a leash. A lot of people dont care though but I guess rules can be bent depending on how well trained your dog is.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 9, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> It may only cost you £9.35 in the UK with a prescription (free to me and everyone once you get to age 60 and younger with certain health conditions) it still gets paid in National Insurance and Income tax which ranges from 20 - 50% in most instances dependant on earnings.



Yeah, only like 5% more than what I was paying for private insurance, Medicare tax (gets taken out of your paycheck each week on top of your private), still ends up being cheaper than me paying $130ish a month for that single script.



FreedomEclipse said:


> yes and no... Some spaces are shared spaces and would require that the dog be on a leash. A lot of people dont care though but I guess rules can be bent depending on how well trained your dog is.



I am aware of this, most places are pretty open though, I think its neat I can take a dog on a bus, down to a national trust garden, and have a walkabout with no leash, its quite amazing (i do use a leash on the bus even though I don't have to)


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 9, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yes and no... Some spaces are shared spaces and would require that the dog be on a leash. A lot of people dont care though but I guess rules can be bent depending on how well trained your dog is.



Yeah, pasture for grazing animals, often in open fields (lots of it the further north you go) - these are leash zones. Farmers are also allowed to shoot dogs that are seen to be harassing farm animals. I understand what Callandor is saying but there are pros and cons to both sides.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 9, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Yeah, pasture for grazing animals, often in open fields (lots of it the further north you go) - these are leash zones. Farmers are also allowed to shoot dogs that are seen to be harassing farm animals. I understand what Callandor is saying but there are pros and cons to both sides.



I am specifically speaking about small villages in south England that I frequent. I really don't care about the rest of the UK...


----------



## AusWolf (Jun 9, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I'm babysitting dogs in England this week for a friend of a friend, having dogs in England is so much fun!!! No leashes for these particular ones since they are well trained, and going to park is very fun with them... definitely never get this experience back home...
> 
> The longer I live here the more I realize America is a shit hole really
> 
> ...


That's
1. "Diesel tuning". Badly remapped engines with cheap parts. It's quite popular for some reason, I'll never understand why. If you want a fun car, buy petrol (gas). Diesel is for trains and tractors.
2. Badly maintained diesel cars. People buy diesel because it's a tiny bit cheaper to run, and then they cheap out on maintenance as well.

Why do you say that America is a shithole?   You have Nascar while all we have is touring car championships and the all-loved lawnmower race called Formula 1.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 9, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Why do you say that America is a shithole?   You have Nascar while all we have is touring car championships and the all-loved lawnmower race called Formula 1.



Cause I want to breathe at night with a CPAP machine mate, and private insurance companies keep fucking me over in America even though my Doctor said I needed one. lol

but eh, its w.e life goes on.

thanks for the clarification on the diesel car thing.  its fucking disgusting. it smells horrible, especially since the sidewalks are so fucking close to the roads here compared to back home... the black smoke literally hit me a couple times visibly as I was walking. that shit should be illegal or heavily fined.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 9, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Cause I want to breathe at night with a CPAP machine mate, and private insurance companies keep fucking me over in America even though my Doctor said I needed one. lol
> 
> but eh, its w.e life goes on.
> 
> thanks for the clarification on the diesel car thing.  its fucking disgusting. it smells horrible, especially since the sidewalks are so fucking close to the roads here compared to back home... the black smoke literally hit me a couple times visibly as I was walking.* that shit should be illegal or heavily fined.*


Well another of the wonderful taxes we have is an annual "Road tax", it's emissions based (mostly) and the diesel bands are a higher price than the petrol's.


----------



## AusWolf (Jun 9, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Cause I want to breathe at night with a CPAP machine mate, and private insurance companies keep fucking me over in America even though my Doctor said I needed one. lol
> 
> but eh, its w.e life goes on.
> 
> thanks for the clarification on the diesel car thing.  its fucking disgusting. it smells horrible, especially since the sidewalks are so fucking close to the roads here compared to back home... the black smoke literally hit me a couple times visibly as I was walking. that shit should be illegal or heavily fined.


Fair enough. Having national insurance is great, even though you usually have to wait a long time for any treatment.

As for diesel tuning, I'm pretty sure those cars would fail MOT (inspection) at any proper garage, but as long as people can take them to their friend's dodgy backyard shed (I can't imagine how some garages get licensed, honestly), they're gonna be around, unfortunately. I agree that it's pretty disgusting.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 10, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Fair enough. Having national insurance is great, even though you usually have to wait a long time for any treatment.



I mean in 2014 I did my first sleep study with my parents private insurance company, they said then I needed a CPAP machine to breathe at night, then I turned 26 the next month, and they refused to cover me on insurance or cover the machine, fast forward 2 years I get new insurance of my own, another sleep study that says I need it, then they need a second sleep study to calibrate the machine, insurance fights them and my Doctor loses, fast forward to 2018, I do an at home sleep study that says I need it again, then I do an overnight one, Doctor says yep writes me script for APAP breathing machine not CPAP, then a "second doctor" I am guessing from insurance company steps in and says nope he doesn't need it...

Have to wait a long time for treatment is better than never getting treatment.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2022)

Man. Ebay sellers, why are some of them so difficult to deal with.

Didnt respond to messages, so i rang their business line and they said they would send again via recorded delivery after blaming RM for losing it. Nothing arrived a week later - So i message again - No response after two days of waiting.

I am beyond annoyed at this stage. I leave an absolute paragraph of negative feedback fully documenting the birth and death of Christ, and start a claim against the seller on ebay. Seller finally messages me again, claims they sent out again, blames RM again and moans about having to swallow costs but agrees to give full refund because i explained that i have sourced parts from elsewhere (which arrived this morning... but more on that later!) but then followed up with a sob story about them working hard on their feedback and asked that i follow up my negative feedback with something _'more neutral'_ -- *THEN DIDNT REFUND ME *and im sitting here laughing to myself because the way it came across to me was that he was refusing to refund me until I changed or updated my feedback which I absolutely *WONT* do!  (this was yesterday! - I still havent received a refund!)

So! this seller is not going to refund me but instead going to run the clock down and wait for ebay to step in and *FORCE *the refund.







All i wanted was £17's worth of bearings for a wheel rebuild not to discuss and prepare the logistics for the full invasion of the gulf of Vietnam.






Anyway.... So i sourced some bearings from somewhere else. which arrived this morning.

I paid more for higher quality bearings but opted for free 5 day delivery.

New bearings came from NORWICH - which is approximately 127miles away. Bought them on Tuesday, They arrived this morning. pretty much 48hr delivery despite me not expecting to see them till next week.

Old bearing place - *Uxbridge.* Approximate 25miles away. I could have even CYCLED there and collected the order by hand.

Both shipments were made through the same postage network/infrastructure (RM). One seller claimed to have lost two shipments while the other from a hundred miles away arrived in less than 3days.

Having worked for Royal Mail for many years. I know they are absolute garbage (or can be). But even if they are garbage, what are the chances that they would lose two packages sent from the same place 25miles away sent 14days apart?






so  much headache just for these...






::EDIT::

The original purchase was made on the 7th or 8th of June and i have another two days before ebay steps in and refunds me.


----------



## AusWolf (Jun 30, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Man. Ebay sellers, why are some of them so difficult to deal with.
> 
> Didnt respond to messages, so i rang their business line and they said they would send again via recorded delivery after blaming RM for losing it. Nothing arrived a week later - So i message again - No response after two days of waiting.
> 
> ...


I think RM has improved a lot in recent years. Blaming them is pure nonsense. At least I've got everything I've ordered to my current address (I've lived here for nearly 3 years now), and sometimes more - letters addressed to the street next to mine, etc. Never mind. 

Uxbridge... that just reminds me of Uxbridge Street, which is the dodgiest of all the dodgy streets of the town I live in.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 3, 2022)

Well, I predicted the ebay seller was going to run the clock down and they did exactly that. I had to get Ebay to step in and force a refund.

If the seller thought i was a total bell end and didnt want to deal with me anymore then that is fair enough and i can respect that, but that doesnt solve the problem as I've already paid for something that i have yet to receive. That is horrendously bad customer service. Either give me what i paid for or refund me and i'll get out of your hair. But we wouldnt be in this position if I had gotten what i paid for.

One thing i did receive though was an apology from someone claiming to be the business owner and offering me something free of charge from their shop (within reason) just so they can make amends and prove that whatever happened with the first order was just an error...

Awfully kind of him! but i have my money back and dont require anything else from his shop even if it is for free. In any case, Id rather take my business elsewhere even if i have to pay slight more to get what i need.


I dont think my order was ever shipped despite them updating the shipping status and saying they had and shipped multiple times when the first, second or third shipment got lost. Imagine if i agreed to take the owner up on his offer of free loot...Only for it to never arrive   

Im not willing to entertain his offer and get treated like a mug for a fourth or fifth time when things never turn up.


----------



## AusWolf (Jul 3, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well, I predicted the ebay seller was going to run the clock down and they did exactly that. I had to get Ebay to step in and force a refund.
> 
> If the seller thought i was a total bell end and didnt want to deal with me anymore then that is fair enough and i can respect that, but that doesnt solve the problem as I've already paid for something that i have yet to receive. That is horrendously bad customer service. Either give me what i paid for or refund me and i'll get out of your hair. But we wouldnt be in this position if I had gotten what i paid for.
> 
> ...


They probably thought you wouldn't bother for 15 quid, which is absolutely disgusting. Did they provide a tracking number with the status update by any chance?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 3, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> They probably thought you wouldn't bother for 15 quid, which is absolutely disgusting. Did they provide a tracking number with the status update by any chance?



I asked for one after the first shipment supposedly got lost and they told me they'd send again via recorded delivery but my message went ignored (like most of my messages to them)

Hence why I was really starting to lose my rag. Extremely bad communication.

Even after I started a claim against them for my items not arriving then they started being ever so slightly more communicative - but no tracking number was provided. Just them blaming RM again and saying they'll ship stuff out again. Their whole demeanour was like they didn't even care and was in no real hurry to deal with me.

I didn't start to get mad with them until the 27th after they had led me on and ignored messages long enough.

I know how RM works, I know they lose things time to time but i also know that you can claim money back for items that get lost or damaged in the post in your own time. They also wanted me to wait while RM sent out a search party for the lost shipments. That's not very fair on me as RM are also going to take their time.

I dont know how long this seller expected me to remain on hold and waiting. Not when I could have started a claim against them about my items never arriving and gone elsewhere alot lot sooner. They aren't the only store that sells wheel bearings on ebay or the UK.

their feedback rating is pretty good aswell.





I ordered 3 different items from them so i was able to leave 3 negative feedbacks   Im not quite sure what happened. Did they let someone new handle the ebay side of the business?


----------



## AusWolf (Jul 3, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I asked for one after the first shipment supposedly got lost and they told me they'd send again via recorded delivery but my message went ignored (like most of my messages to them)
> 
> Hence why I was really starting to lose my rag. Extremely bad communication.
> 
> ...


All of this could have been prevented if they sent it tracked in the first place - which they should have anyway, especially since it's maybe .50p extra, if even that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 3, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> All of this could have been prevented if they sent it tracked in the first place - which they should have anyway, especially since it's maybe .50p extra, if even that.



tracking is pointless if the goods dont leave the shop/warehouse  

Im not expecting anything from them to ever arrive. What i experienced seems to coincide with a lot of the other negative experiences left in their feedback. Items being marked as despatched and nothing arriving or receiving the wrong item - fake items. Items arriving but not as described etc etc, One guy said _"Ordering from China would have been quicker"_ - Another customer saying his order arrived after two months.

Things being marked as despatched but then getting cancelled not long after and the customer refunded or orders cancelled and not being refunded at all.

Whoever is handling the ebay side of the business really shouldnt be, either that or the person or team that is working there are lazy, being absolutely swamped with orders and they cant handle it.  They are a legit business that also operate outside of ebay so you can buy from them directly - But i didnt know this at the time. There are a lot of business that are ebay only.

Probably the worst experience ive had since opening my account in 2005. Even the guy from a few years back who sent me the '_tested & working_' motherboard with bent pins & thermal paste inside the CPU socket and all over the pins was much easier to deal with - at least he was responding to messages, although we were pretty much having a brawl in it.  shit was getting done and a resolution was being reached while in the process of text based fistycuffs.


Anyway. I got my money back - Documented the full rebirth of Christ as a final '_follow up_' to the negative feedback (more negative feedback ) i left previously and hit the road so that future customers know that nothing was solved amicably by them and it was a horrendous shitshow from start to finish through and through.


I feel bad about leaving negative feedback especially as a lot of folks depend on ebay as their bread and butter but I'm sure they'll still get plenty of customers from both in and outside of ebay.


::EDIT::

Got given £500 as an early birthday present. I was considering getting a 9900k to slot right in but games these days are kinda meh and my 8600k is still plenty powerful as is my 1080Ti. £500 wont get me anything that out performs my 1080Ti.

I'll most likely wait for a deal on a high refresh rate monitor. This old 60hz samsung PLS panel Asus monitor from 2012 is pretty long in the tooth now.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 8, 2022)

My partner and I have been living together in England now for a few months, we do want to get married, but the fees are very expensive, 1800 pounds for the healthcare fee and 1500 for the application, and if you mess up anything small on the application you apparently have to pay the 1500 again...

Anyways, we lived together in early 2019 as well, and quite frankly we love each others company. We have done a lot of trips together and yeah... I am leaving soon, and neither of us want that. It's honestly first time my heart has been broken in many a years.

Any advice on getting a work visa for England as a USA citizen? I did reach out to a few companies, but they did not have anything in my particular field. I am willing to learn something new and be trained on it and work a full time schedule though. I just want to stay with her. It sucks so bad. We both are the same age, and we just get on so well, we love the same books, shows, etc. I don't want to leave her. It's so frustrating it is not more simple of a process and less costly. Love shouldn't have barriers like this.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 8, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Any advice on getting a work visa for England as a USA citizen?



Unfortunately, our gov recently made it harder to come here. There's a minimum wage you are required to earn (which I believe is more than I earn as a manger in the leisure sector). You'd likely need a sponsor--a job offer and what not in the first instance. 

I'm sure there are loopholes though.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 8, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Unfortunately, our gov recently made it harder to come here. There's a minimum wage you are required to earn (which I believe is more than I earn as a manger in the leisure sector). You'd likely need a sponsor--a job offer and what not in the first instance.
> 
> I'm sure there are loopholes though.



My partner makes the minimum required amount, its 19k quid, unless we read it wrong. My main concern is the process itself, I watched some youtube videos on it, and it apparently can get very expensive, like one guy said he made an error on spelling and was required to redo the whole thing with another 1500 pound fee... I can't afford to do it more than once, lol

Also, we read that the marriage license and marriage visa alone doesn't give me the right to work here even if it was accepted? I might have just read it wrong... also this is part of the problem, its just so complicated... heh. I think the plan now is to save up money for another year, and hopefully we can get a marriage or immigration lawyer to help us along with the process.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 8, 2022)

The right to work in the UK for US citizens is fairly complex, you must have already have secured a skilled job offer from an employer who is registered with UK Immigration and received a formal offer certificate (so not just any old employer and only a select set of skilled roles), the salary has to be a minimum of £25,600 per year, additionally we now have a points based eligibility system in addition to that that awards points for age, qualifications, job role etc, this may help, it's the government guidelines with links to employment types and certified employers ...............

Skilled Worker visa: Your job - GOV.UK (www.gov.uk)


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Jul 8, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> My partner and I have been living together in England now for a few months, we do want to get married, but the fees are very expensive, 1800 pounds for the healthcare fee and 1500 for the application, and if you mess up anything small on the application you apparently have to pay the 1500 again...
> 
> Anyways, we lived together in early 2019 as well, and quite frankly we love each others company. We have done a lot of trips together and yeah... I am leaving soon, and neither of us want that. It's honestly first time my heart has been broken in many a years.
> 
> Any advice on getting a work visa for England as a USA citizen? I did reach out to a few companies, but they did not have anything in my particular field. I am willing to learn something new and be trained on it and work a full time schedule though. I just want to stay with her. It sucks so bad. We both are the same age, and we just get on so well, we love the same books, shows, etc. I don't want to leave her. It's so frustrating it is not more simple of a process and less costly. Love shouldn't have barriers like this.


Just come over from Calais, they have multiple daily dinghy rides available, no documents necessary


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 9, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> I'm sure there are loopholes though.


Marriage is one of them.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Marriage is one of them.


Look, I'm open-minded but I've never met the guy.

Just read Tatty's reply and I'm reassured I can emigrate to England. Hmm... Will stay up here and avoid your heatwave this weekend.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Marriage is one of them.


Not so much now, they have got much tighter on that too as far as I am aware, there has to be an evidenced backed relationship history spanning years I believe.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 9, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Not so much now, they have got much tighter on that too as far as I am aware, there has to be an evidenced backed relationship history spanning years I believe.



This wouldn't be a problem for us. It doesn't matter anyway though, we have got it sorted now. I am going home to my parents for now, and we will figure it out in the future.

Thanks for the help everyone. Was just hoping someone may have known something we didn't, no big deal.  Cheers y'all (my combo of american and british) lol


----------



## khemist (Jul 10, 2022)

Perfect weather today, beautiful.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 10, 2022)

@khemist - I'm playing a game of stalk the Scot via Google Maps. I deduce that was taken at the intersection of Esplanade and Bentinck Street?


----------



## khemist (Jul 10, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> @khemist - I'm playing a game of stalk the Scot via Google Maps. I deduce that was taken at the intersection of Esplanade and Bentinck Street?


I'll give you that one.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2022)

Word of advice.

If you ever buy something online from Currys. Be prepared for spammed with calls advertising their warranty plans. Either use a spare or fake number or be prepared to ignore/block their calls when they start coming in because they are going to be relentless if you dont pick up the call.

-----

aaaaaaaaaand ive just had a look online - possible scammers calling me if not to sell me warranty then to ask me to confirm my order details which they should already have if they were real currys staff.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 16, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Word of advice.
> 
> If you ever buy something online from Currys. Be prepared for spammed with calls advertising their warranty plans. Either use a spare or fake number or be prepared to ignore/block their calls when they start coming in because they are going to be relentless if you dont pick up the call.
> 
> ...


That's some next-level jank. Low-lives.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2022)

Just got done test watching the most recent batman movie on the new monitor. Not sure if its a placebo affect but the colours on this monitor look real good.

I think i played around with the settings enough to get it dialled in real good where black is black and not just a light shade of black. Not that colour reproduction was ever the old monitors strong suite according to tft central.

I did have to play around with the RGB to get it dialled in where whites look white and not whitish blue.

Played a few games on it and its amazing what difference the extra refresh rate does even if it never reaches 165hz. Everything does run more smoother. Did some warframe, Killingfloor 2 and guildwars 2 - although GW2 is badly optimised (cant break 70fps with everything maxed...) it still runs pretty smooth and responsive.

When i ran my old monitor, I use to run with V-sync off because turning it on would give me so much input latency. All i did was cap the fps at 100 with rivatuner and leave v-sync off and thats pretty much how i did it for the last 5 years.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 18, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Played a few games on it and its amazing what difference the extra refresh rate does even if it never reaches 165hz. Everything does run more smoother.


I've known this since like 2013 or 2012 when I imported high refresh 1440p South Korean monitor. QNIX brand I think it was. lol 

I used to tell everyone how much high refresh changed the game for the better, but no one ever believed me, now everyone has high refresh. shame there wasn't a specific stock I could have invested in. lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I've known this since like 2013 or 2012 when I imported high refresh 1440p South Korean monitor. QNIX brand I think it was. lol



Yeah i remember those monitors. There were quite a few korean brands (Crossover, and i think cateye??) that people were picking up off ebay. There was a time when folks were going absolutely mad over them because of the amount of monitor you were getting for the price that other mainstream manufacturers werent giving you.


::EDIT::

Its not even 12pm yet and i've had to break out the big fan.


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2022)

How's everyone been doing today??


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 19, 2022)

phill said:


> How's everyone been doing today??


Why do you ask?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Why do you ask?


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Why do you ask?


Well generally you ask people how they are because unless you can see them, you don't know??  I mean, do people now not ask how others are doing or do we ignore other people??

Its definitely been a bit warm in the UK today, I saw it had finally cracked 40C over here..  Kinda impressive and bad at the same time....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2022)

It was 38.8'c just indoors.


----------



## Blaeza (Jul 19, 2022)

I started on Rum and Coke at 11am and about 6 the Mrs had to put me to bed... God I'm so alpha!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2022)

Blaeza said:


> Rum and Coke at 11am



a bit early for that aint it?


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Jul 19, 2022)

Blaeza said:


> I started on Rum and Coke at 11am and about 6 the Mrs had to put me to bed... God I'm so alpha!


2nd wind now?   

I stayed in my bedroom for half of the day with a fan directed at me having 0 effect, literally doing any kind of physical activity has made me sweat profusely, thought I'd get out of the house to try and complete some steps on my phone at 9pm took the dog up to the shop and a short walk, oh my god, was still melting when I got home, sitting in my t-shirt that I soaked under the cold tap with a nice cold brewski now, back to somewhat normal temps from tomorrow  guarantee when I go to Weston on the week commencing 1st Aug, it will piss it down most of the time


----------



## Blaeza (Jul 19, 2022)

DoLlyBirD said:


> 2nd wind now?
> 
> I stayed in my bedroom for half of the day with a fan directed at me having 0 effect, literally doing any kind of physical activity has made me sweat profusely, thought I'd get out of the house to try and complete some steps on my phone at 9pm took the dog up to the shop and a short walk, oh my god, was still melting when I got home, sitting in my t-shirt that I soaked under the cold tap with a nice cold brewski now, back to somewhat normal temps from tomorrow  guarantee when I go to Weston on the week commencing 1st Aug, it will piss it down most of the time


Once in bed stay in bed is my motto.  During my lost 3 hours, I apparently had a bath that I don't remember... Well weird.

If its like this tomorrow, I quit all movement. 

Weston only knows rain and wind, so it'll be great!


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Jul 20, 2022)

Blaeza said:


> Once in bed stay in bed is my motto.  During my lost 3 hours, I apparently had a bath that I don't remember... Well weird.
> 
> If its like this tomorrow, I quit all movement.
> 
> Weston only knows rain and wind, so it'll be great!


"Lost 3 hours"?   was likely a cold bath, at least a bit of your brain was still kinda functioning normally, day drinking in normal weather conditions is bad enough but in 40c heat, you're a brave man 

Should be at least 10c cooler from tomorrow, here's hoping


----------



## Blaeza (Jul 20, 2022)

I'm not brave, I'm special.  The Mrs ran it for me and I've worked out what happened.  Mixed rum and gin together and shortly after that I felt dizzy.  Maybe minor heat exhaustion and pisseditus. If it was my regular wray and nephews, I think I'd of been talking to the big white telephone.

10C less, I can get some ram ocing done maybe.


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Jul 20, 2022)

Apparently the BBC are telling people to close their Windows, doors, blinds etc on the hottest days since records began to stay cool, the same ones who insist on kids sitting in classrooms in the middle of winter with windows wide open to avoid covid outbreaks, so glad I live in 2022 to know that I should starve myself from fresh air and breezes in the middle of the warmest weather on record and open up the windows to expose myself to freezing cold air in Winter


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 20, 2022)

phill said:


> Well generally you ask people how they are because unless you can see them, you don't know?? I mean, do people now not ask how others are doing or do we ignore other people??


That is impeccable logic. You are correct sir!


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 20, 2022)

DoLlyBirD said:


> Apparently the BBC are telling people to close their Windows, doors, blinds etc on the hottest days since records began to stay cool, the same ones who insist on kids sitting in classrooms in the middle of winter with windows wide open to avoid covid outbreaks, so glad I live in 2022 to know that I should starve myself from fresh air and breezes in the middle of the warmest weather on record and open up the windows to expose myself to freezing cold air in Winter



From the BBC:


> UK homes are designed to keep in warm air. *Before temperatures rise, close all windows*, external doors, blinds and curtains. To let in as much cold air as possible, open the windows overnight or for a couple of hours before going to bed, or in the early morning when the air temperature is lowest



A (warm) breeze will only cool you down when it evaporates sweat from the skin. Othewrwise, in an unprecedented heatwave, all you're doing is blowing a hairdryer into the house.


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is impeccable logic. You are correct sir!


I have some rare moments 



the54thvoid said:


> From the BBC:
> 
> 
> A (warm) breeze will only cool you down when it evaporates sweat from the skin. Othewrwise, in an unprecedented heatwave, all you're doing is blowing a hairdryer into the house.


There I was just hoping that the A/C would do some of the work for me    It helps but man do we need something bigger that would actually work for the whole house and not just one or two rooms....  If things are getting warmer, I'd like to try and keep myself cooler


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2022)

I dont know what I did yesterday but my 1080ti is absolutely dead. Pc starts up with it installed but nothing comes on screen. Monitor is new as is the cable as its one from the box and currently working with the igp.

Going to throw in a test card just to double check it's not the PCI-e slot that's fried but all things point to the 1080 being indubitably toast.

Big sad. This year has been bad luck.

I was left with a bill for the bicycle running up to around £800 - a lot of things were worn and needed replacing, just bought a new monitor for my birthday which was about £370 and now Im going to get boned for another £600 more for  a 3060 ti

Id like a 3080 or the ti model but not when those cards are still around £800+

Sigh

::EDIT::

Some of you might be thinking... £800 for a bicycle parts? why not just sell the old bike  and buy a new one? -- The answer to that is you wont be able to get a bike like this one for £800 let alone close to £2000 brand new. A second hand one at this level comes with its own set of issues and challenges and by the time youre done with those you might as well kept the one that you had and just replace the parts on it instead.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 25, 2022)

If it makes you feel better, our car had £2k worth of gearbox related repairs, even though it went in for something else.

AND, I'm going to the Doctor tomorrow to confirm whether or not my hernia repair from 9 years ago has ruptured. Just in time for my Canada (BC) grand tour starting Aug 17. Fun times being 48. 

Oh - remember I'm also mobility impaired with a guff left leg, I went bald-ish, I've got -9 prescription glasses (though they're not milk bottles because I sourced Seiko double-aspheric lenses at £320 for single-vision which is nuts). Remember my abs pic? Yeah - they're gone..... 

FTR, this post (while true) was made in a light-hearted manner. Although my nut-wires complain when I move wrong (hernia stuff).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 25, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Fun times being 48.


Yeah, aging sucks... You're not alone.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> If it makes you feel better, our car had £2k worth of gearbox related repairs, even though it went in for something else.
> 
> AND, I'm going to the Doctor tomorrow to confirm whether or not my hernia repair from 9 years ago has ruptured. Just in time for my Canada (BC) grand tour starting Aug 17. Fun times being 48.
> 
> ...



Ah yes, the incurable disease otherwise known as _old age. _

Dont worry about your ABs - some of us still refer to you as '_popeye_' here on TPU _(or was it just me??)_

Ebay is a nightmare for pre-owned cards and im not sure my heart is ready to wade through that sea of suffering yet.

I wish you better (if not the best) health

Anyway. Couldnt get test system to boot up so i gave up with that.







so I just switched around a few PCI-E storage cards and can confirm that the slot still works.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 25, 2022)

There are some better brand new deals around ATM (compared with prices around 3 months ago), 3070's @ 519, RX6700XT @ 450 for example.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> There are some better brand new deals around ATM (compared with prices around 3 months ago), 3070's @ 519, RX6700XT @ 450 for example.



I will be keeping a close eye on Nvidia cards. Not really keen to go to red camp because of these driver issues i keep hearing about popping up. Hopefully prices will keep dropping further.


::EDIT::

Ugh.... I say this but im seeing a lot of 6700XT's going for decent prices. Cheapest one seen so far is £408


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Jul 25, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I will be keeping a close eye on Nvidia cards. Not really keen to go to red camp because of these driver issues i keep hearing about popping up. Hopefully prices will keep dropping further.
> 
> 
> ::EDIT::
> ...


I bought a used one for £400 4 weeks ago, a week after prices started to tumble, now I'm kicking myself, will be <£400 in a few more weeks with warranty and free games which can bring the cost down even more if you sell them on 

P.S no driver issues here apart from high vRAM clocks using a high refresh monitor as in one of my threads here which can be solved by using 22.5.2/creating a custom resolution using CRU/lowering screen refresh rate on the desktop, but i's not a deal breaker IMO and is annoyance rather than one that affects performance/gameplay.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2022)

DoLlyBirD said:


> I bought a used one for £400 4 weeks ago, a week after prices started to tumble, now I'm kicking myself, will be <£400 in a few more weeks with warranty and free games which can bring the cost down even more if you sell them on
> 
> P.S no driver issues here apart from high vRAM clocks using a high refresh monitor as in one of my threads here which can be solved by using 22.5.2/creating a custom resolution using CRU/lowering screen refresh rate on the desktop, but i's not a deal breaker IMO and is annoyance rather than one that affects performance/gameplay.



If you got a good one for £400, theres no need to fret. These £408 ones are bottom of the barrel ones with peanut butter for VRMs and tofu for heatsinks.


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Jul 25, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If you got a good one for £400, theres no need to fret. These £408 ones are bottom of the barrel ones with peanut butter for VRMs and tofu for heatsinks.


Sapphire Nitro + so definitely a decent card, I don't really regret buying it as it's done, maybe just my hindsight that is hurting


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2022)

DoLlyBirD said:


> Sapphire Nitro + so definitely a decent card, I don't really regret buying it as it's done, maybe just my hindsight that is hurting



I mean if you dont want it. I'll buy it off you for £405


----------



## phill (Jul 25, 2022)

DoLlyBirD said:


> Sapphire Nitro + so definitely a decent card, I don't really regret buying it as it's done, maybe just my hindsight that is hurting


Hindsight is always great but just makes you over think what you done  

If you go with your gut for some things, your not that wrong...


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Jul 26, 2022)

FTTP from EE (500mbps), 2nd red light LOS (loss of signal) on the box in 3 months, last one required an engineer visit, looks like it's going to require another, fkn joke, at least the shortages I got on my FTTC VDSL connection (70mbps) previously were usually sorted out by themselves within 10 minutes or so although more regular, usually x2 a month or so, frustrating.... though these fibre boxes are gash and the way it's installed I'm not surprised in the slightest the actual thin fibre is exposed coming in from my external box into my property, thankfully I have a table there so it never gets touched, though one would imagine the slightest tough/tug/wobble etc from my 2yo and it would be game over until an engineer could come out to fix it, first world problems I know but not what you expect from the supposed latest and greatest technology


----------



## AusWolf (Jul 26, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> a bit early for that aint it?


If anything, I'd say it's a bit late. I work night shifts, so when I drink, I start between 7-8 AM.  



FreedomEclipse said:


> I will be keeping a close eye on Nvidia cards. Not really keen to go to red camp because of these driver issues i keep hearing about popping up. Hopefully prices will keep dropping further.
> 
> 
> ::EDIT::
> ...


Driver issues have got a lot better with this generation. I had a 5700 XT which was a bit painful at times. My 6500 XT and 6400 behave a lot better.


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Jul 26, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> If anything, I'd say it's a bit late. I work night shifts, so when I drink, I start between 7-8 AM.


I used to do this when working nights, come home at 8am and feel like a double whiskey and ice, my OH used to look at me in disgust like how can you drink at this time of the morning, but it was like 11pm to me as I'd slept most of the day, woke at 6pm for breakfast, went to work, ate at 1am for lunch then finished at 7am when my body was thinking it was 11/12pm lol


----------



## AusWolf (Jul 26, 2022)

DoLlyBirD said:


> I used to do this when working nights, come home at 8am and feel like a double whiskey and ice, my OH used to look at me in disgust like how can you drink at this time of the morning, but it was like 11pm to me as I'd slept most of the day, woke at 6pm for breakfast, went to work, ate at 1am for lunch then finished at 7am when my body was thinking it was 11/12pm lol


That's the tricky bit. People wonder why we're drinking in the morning, when in fact, we're drinking right after work and before bedtime just like they are.  We're normal people, just our body clocks are set 12 hours forward.


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Jul 26, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> That's the tricky bit. People wonder why we're drinking in the morning, when in fact, we're drinking right after work and before bedtime just like they are.  We're normal people, just our body clocks are set 12 hours forward.


Quite liberating coming home at 8am, having a bite to eat and 2 double whiskeys whilst watching NetFlix for an hour or 2 then sleeping throughout the day  

I don't miss it however, I never got to see my kids, though I done nights when we was on lockdown and schools were closed so I had more time to spend with them outside of the evening, weekends etc, I stopped as soon as lockdowns ended and children went back to school


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2022)

Well, I found a deal where i could of had a 6700XT for about £370 after cashback. What happens?? I get to checkout, try to make a payment and my bank decides to block the payment even though I used the banking app to authorise it.

Im fucking cursed.

::EDIT::

I dont know why i called it a 5700XT - It was a 6700XT. I blame the early morning mind fog.


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Jul 26, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well, I found a deal where i could of had a 5700XT for about £370 after cashback. What happens?? I get to checkout, try to make a payment and my bank decides to block the payment even though I used the banking app to authorise it.
> 
> Im fucking cursed.


I;m sure you can nab a 5700 xt for £300 give or take or was this a retail card? much better deals to be had IMO


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2022)

Yeah it was a retail card from AWD-IT.  currently £464 - I got a £10 off code and Asus is doing a cashback of £85


----------



## AusWolf (Jul 26, 2022)

DoLlyBirD said:


> Quite liberating coming home at 8am, having a bite to eat and 2 double whiskeys whilst watching NetFlix for an hour or 2 then sleeping throughout the day
> 
> I don't miss it however, I never got to see my kids, though I done nights when we was on lockdown and schools were closed so I had more time to spend with them outside of the evening, weekends etc, I stopped as soon as lockdowns ended and children went back to school


I find working nights a lot easier. I've never been a morning person. It's also easier to sort daily things out. I can bring my car to service and pick it up on the same day without the need to book a holiday. Skipping rush hour traffic is another huge plus. I can do the grocery shopping right after work in an empty supermarket before people start waking up. 

And if the neighbours ever complain about me drinking in the morning, I'll just tell them to quit doing their garden work when I'm sleeping. 

The only thing I don't like about nights is the weekends. I sleep through most of my Fridays, and I have to take a nap on Sundays before work, so my only real weekend is basically one day.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> I find working nights a lot easier. I've never been a morning person. It's also easier to sort daily things out. I can bring my car to service and pick it up on the same day without the need to book a holiday. Skipping rush hour traffic is another huge plus.
> 
> And if the neighbours ever complain about me drinking in the morning, I'll just tell them to quit doing their garden work when I'm sleeping.



As someone who did perma nights for 3 or 4 months It is nice but presents its own issues. Youre always sleeping when your friends want to hang out


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Jul 26, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> As someone who did perma nights for 3 or 4 months It is nice but presents its own issues. Youre always sleeping when your friends want to hang out


or children, in my case which isn't ideal, wish I worked nights when I was younger and single lol


----------



## AusWolf (Jul 26, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> As someone who did perma nights for 3 or 4 months It is nice but presents its own issues. Youre always sleeping when your friends want to hang out


One of my best friends works at the same place as I on nights, so we usually hang out after work. 

My other best friend is a lorry driver and works all kinds of weird odd days, so we have to plan our hangouts months ahead regardless of me working nights (I don't really like planning social events ahead, but oh well).

And the Mrs works permanent afternoons, so I see her as she drinks her wakeup coffee. 

Before this, I used to work a rotating morning-afternoon shift which was miles worse. The only time I'll ever do that again is if all other jobs magically disappear for some reason. Or maybe not even then. Starvation isn't so bad, I guess.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2022)

Boom!











It will be £370 after cashback - i gotta go through Asus for that.

::EDIT::

Also chose free delivery - so lets hope AWD-IT dont keep me waiting for long. (delivery would have been an extra £3 but thats a pint down pub!)


----------



## AusWolf (Jul 26, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Boom!
> 
> View attachment 255924
> 
> ...


Asus Dual? Isn't the cooling on it a bit meh?

Congrats, though. Good deal!  

I think I'll wait for Arc to come out. The 6700 XT is an awesome card, but a bit too normal for my taste.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Asus Dual? Isn't the cooling on it a bit meh?
> 
> Congrats, though. Good deal!



It probably will be. But maybe I can rip the Accelero Xtreme IV off my dead 1080Ti and make it fit the 6700

my case has decent airflow and im not really looking to OC it at all so maybe it will be fine. It should be better than those MSI 6700 XT MECH 2X cards.

I also have a very limited budget so this will just have to do unfortunately.

First time back with an AMD card since the previous 6xxx series. I had two 6970s in crossfire


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Jul 26, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> It probably will be. But maybe I can rip the Accelero Xtreme IV off my dead 1080Ti and make it fit the 6700
> 
> my case has decent airflow and im not really looking to OC it at all so maybe it will be fine. It should be better than those MSI 6700 XT MECH 2X cards.
> 
> ...


I don't have many driver issues, if you have an issue where the VRAM is always at 3d clocks even in desktop use (I see you have a high refresh rate monitor), try 22.5.2 drivers, or lower your refresh rate in desktop mode, otherwise if you're not bothered about constant 2GHz vram even in 2d mode and temps of 50c+ with 26w idle power (compared to 6-7w) then it might not be an issue, other than that, use VSR/FSR/RSR and other tools at your disposal for a smooth gaming experience, I'm sure you'll be happy comparing to your 1080 Ti, welcome back to the red side


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2022)

DoLlyBirD said:


> or children, in my case which isn't ideal, wish I worked nights when I was younger and single lol



I think the same can be said about shift work in general. I experienced a lot of this growing up as a young boy. My dad was always doing shift work and I didnt get to see very much of him. But when i did see him he always wanted to do his own thing rather than really do family stuff.

I always held a rather deep emotional grudge against him, blaming him for not spending more time with me and my sister when we were kids but I started to understand him a lot more the older i got and when I also started doing shift work myself.

I still wish he had spent more time with us but I'm not as mad about it as i was when i was in my teen years.

I went though a long period when i was doing 60hr weeks. The first day you get off becomes a wasted day as you're pretty much sleeping for 8-12hrs of it anyway then the rest of the day and the next youre just lounging around and chilling. You dont want to be around no one, you dont want to see no one. You dont want to hang out with no one - you just want to stay on the couch and play your Playstation or Xbox or jump on the PC for some battlefield and relax.


As for trying to organise days to hang out with friends. Ive have a few friends that all worked odd jobs and we pretty much had to try work around each others off shift patterns which meant we probably could hang out once every 2-3 months unless otherwise. My bus driver friend always seemed to be on a rolling roster but quite a weird one with odd days on and odd days off and one random weekend off in the month.

::EDIT::

6700XT has shipped






Now the wait for DPD to deliver it begins. Hopefully they wont steal it. - (delivery tomorrow)


----------



## AusWolf (Jul 27, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think the same can be said about shift work in general. I experienced a lot of this growing up as a young boy. My dad was always doing shift work and I didnt get to see very much of him. But when i did see him he always wanted to do his own thing rather than really do family stuff.
> 
> I always held a rather deep emotional grudge against him, blaming him for not spending more time with me and my sister when we were kids but I started to understand him a lot more the older i got and when I also started doing shift work myself.
> 
> ...


That's very true. This is one of the reasons why I don't want to have kids. 8 hours of work, 8 hours of sleep and my daily stuff fill my days already. I'm happy if I have an hour or so to sit down at my PC to read TPU and do a little bit of gaming. Money would be extremely tight with a kid as well. Even if I wanted to, there is just no way I could take on more responsibility. Some people say I'm only being selfish, but wanting kids with my schedule would be stupid. I would have to choose between stressing myself out with overtime (not seeing my family) and not having money for a proper life. I'm not only not happy to make this choice, but it would be irresponsible, too. 6 months maternal and 2 weeks paternal leave is nothing. Nowadays, it's the crappy school system that brings up one's kids, not the parents. Generally, I don't think the 21st century is a good time to have kids. Working hours and living conditions have to improve dramatically, or we'll find ourselves in a dying society pretty soon.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 27, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> That's very true. This is one of the reasons why I don't want to have kids. 8 hours of work, 8 hours of sleep and my daily stuff fill my days already. I'm happy if I have an hour or so to sit down at my PC to read TPU and do a little bit of gaming. Money would be extremely tight with a kid as well. Even if I wanted to, there is just no way I could take on more responsibility. Some people say I'm only being selfish, but wanting kids with my schedule would be stupid. I would have to choose between stressing myself out with overtime (not seeing my family) and not having money for a proper life. I'm not only not happy to make this choice, but it would be irresponsible, too. 6 months maternal and 2 weeks paternal leave is nothing. Nowadays, it's the crappy school system that brings up one's kids, not the parents. Generally, I don't think the 21st century is a good time to have kids. Working hours and living conditions have to improve dramatically, or we'll find ourselves in a dying society pretty soon.



I mean with that said. Having kids can be a sign of maturity. Even for Mike Tyson. 










You adapt and get used to it eventually but i get where you're coming from.


----------



## AusWolf (Jul 27, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I mean with that said. Having kids can be a sign of maturity. Even for Mike Tyson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At nearly 33, I don't think I'll ever be mature enough. Growing up is boring.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 27, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> At nearly 33, I don't think I'll ever be mature enough. Growing up is boring.



At the end of the day. You dont decide to have a kid unless youre 100% financially stable and with the cost of everything these days, Its real tough. But ive been told having kids is actually good for the soul and helps people live longer because it gives them a sense of purpose or a reason to live. Whether or not thats true at all is anyone's guess. (i mean barring terminal diseases/conditions and fatal accidents of course...)

If youre earning minimum wage here. Its going to be a long road ahead for you if you have a kid.


----------



## AusWolf (Jul 27, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> At the end of the day. You dont decide to have a kid unless youre 100% financially stable and with the cost of everything these days, Its real tough. But ive been told having kids is actually good for the soul and helps people live longer because it gives them a sense of purpose or a reason to live. Whether or not thats true at all is anyone's guess. (i mean barring terminal diseases/conditions and fatal accidents of course...)


I think it's true, with the addition that a child isn't the only source of purpose in life. I see how one can bring joy, but they aren't the only such things.  For me, I've got my girlfriend, my friends, and although my parents and brother are quite far away, they're important for me as well. Not to mention hobbies...

I just remembered, dealing with teenage temper is another reason why I'm opting out of the experience. I remember my own teenage years... ugh. My poor parents... 



FreedomEclipse said:


> If youre earning minimum wage here. Its going to be a long road ahead for you if you have a kid.


Well, I'm officially pennies above minimum wage, but I have my night shift premium and a small contribution for being a trainer on top of that. It's not a fortune, but decent enough. A child would change everything, though. I have no idea know how families make do with minimum wage, honestly. It must be tax credits or something.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 27, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> At nearly 33, I don't think I'll ever be mature enough. Growing up is boring.


Actually it's enlightening, you learn and experience so much more and I can say that with experience


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 27, 2022)

@AusWolf  Heres a picture of @Tatty_One 's colleague holding his first child.



Spoiler


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 27, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @AusWolf  Heres a picture of @Tatty_One 's colleague holding his first child.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Naaaaa, my 2 are much better looking than that, however one of them is just as dangerous


----------



## AusWolf (Jul 27, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @AusWolf  Heres a picture of @Tatty_One 's colleague holding his first child.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Nice looking baby! Mine was born with 1100 kg and 180 bhp.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 28, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> You dont decide to have a kid unless youre 100% financially stable and with the cost of everything these days, Its real tough.


Nonsense. I had my first 5 long before I was even close to financially stable.

If you want kids, have them and find a way to make it work. It's part of the challenge of life. Live it and be in the moment. If you stop and wait until you're "ready", you'll never be ready.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 28, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nonsense. I had my first 5 long before I was even close to financially stable.
> 
> If you want kids, have them and find a way to make it work. It's part of the challenge of life. Live it and be in the moment. If you stop and wait until you're "ready", you'll never be ready.



I wouldnt want to put my kids through hardships like that... If im working flat out to pay bills, rent and put food on the table but just scraping by between paycheques. Thats not how i would choose to raise a child. Its no quality of life and i wouldnt want to condemn submit them to that standard of living. This is pretty much what i would class as _'living beyond ones means'_ - If i cant afford to have kids. I wont. Im not going to be that guy that will have a girl drop one or two out then decide that it wasnt a very good idea after all.

You have your own opinion and thats fair. But so do I because living in poverty fucking sucks.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 28, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I wouldnt want to put my kids through hardships like



When i was a kid, my dad was a drunk, consequently we did not get fed or clothed properly, sometimes went to school in dirty or dishevelled clothes and not forgetting the physical abuse including sometimes getting whipped with electrical cable.  So i totally agree on people being in the correct financial and mental condition before having kids.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 29, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I wouldnt want to put my kids through hardships like that...


That would depend on ones definition of "hardship". In our case, money was lean for a few years, but I made sure we wanted for nothing. Had to work 2 jobs for a while. Of course I do that now but am used to it at this point.


----------



## AusWolf (Jul 29, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I wouldnt want to put my kids through hardships like that... If im working flat out to pay bills, rent and put food on the table but just scraping by between paycheques. Thats not how i would choose to raise a child. Its no quality of life and i wouldnt want to condemn submit them to that standard of living. This is pretty much what i would class as _'living beyond ones means'_ - If i cant afford to have kids. I wont. Im not going to be that guy that will have a girl drop one or two out then decide that it wasnt a very good idea after all.
> 
> You have your own opinion and thats fair. But so do I because living in poverty fucking sucks.


Submitting a child to a hard life isn't necessarily bad. Life isn't all sunshine and rainbows which is best learnt at an early age.

Having said that, I agree that it's better to plan children with a financially stable background. Working 60+ hours a week, two jobs, etc to make ends meet is not impossible, but 1. you end up not spending any quality time with your family, 2. complete mental and physical exhaustion should never be one's lifestyle. You should value yourself enough to allow some down time. I don't want my child to grow up without a father (who's always at work), and I don't want to work only to pay the bills and buy food, which is basically the definition of modern slavery.


----------



## phill (Jul 31, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I wouldnt want to put my kids through hardships like that... If im working flat out to pay bills, rent and put food on the table but just scraping by between paycheques. Thats not how i would choose to raise a child. Its no quality of life and i wouldnt want to condemn submit them to that standard of living. This is pretty much what i would class as _'living beyond ones means'_ - If i cant afford to have kids. I wont. Im not going to be that guy that will have a girl drop one or two out then decide that it wasnt a very good idea after all.
> 
> You have your own opinion and thats fair. But so do I because living in poverty fucking sucks.


Sometimes children come along without any real notice at all and sometimes you just have to deal with it and get on with it  

They can be a blessing but at the moment I'm not sure I'd agree with my youngest being just 3 and acting like she's 13....  The temper tantrums she has...  But she's like her Mum, so nothing I can do that..  Guess I'm screwed with that one...  
Hardly seeing my eldest who's coming up 9 and she's had a crap life so far in some ways. Was took by my ex whilst I was at work one night, 7 years later and I'm not really any further forward to getting to see properly or such. The talking might be a little better but I've not seen her in 4 months due to my broken leg... Hopefully next weekend, I'll be able to go pick her up but sadly won't be having her for any longer than normal, its just not allowed     Still, here's hoping things will change when she is a little older and can actually choose where she'd like to live rather than just be taken......

Still, I love both my girls regardless of how they can sometimes act...  I do hope however that the youngest gets out of her ways sooner rather than later..  I think environment is a big influence and she's not always in the best of ones....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2022)

Out of morbid curiosity. Does anyone know where i can get a pre-owned 9900k that hasnt been completely roached out? Not looking at paying amazon prices for it.


----------



## phill (Aug 2, 2022)

Generally I just turn to Ebay for somethings like that but I suppose you could always try the HWBot forums, but they are probably just as rare there without them being put under LN2 and pushed through hell..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2022)

phill said:


> Generally I just turn to Ebay for somethings like that but I suppose you could always try the HWBot forums, but they are probably just as rare there without them being put under LN2 and pushed through hell..


 
A local CEX has one for £300. I might have to see if they still have it. ebay tells me my 8600k can get at least £95'ish. At least they will  have 24months warranty.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 2, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> A local CEX has one for £300.


Yeah, they're just as pricy stateside. $436 for the least expensive one.


----------



## phill (Aug 2, 2022)

I believe they had started going up again for a little while, not sure why, maybe to do with the new boards etc. for the 10th gen and such, but £300 seemed about right.  Might be able to get a KS version for that money as well maybe??

Maybe something to keep an eye on??


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 2, 2022)

phill said:


> I believe they had started going up again for a little while, not sure why, maybe to do with the new boards etc. for the 10th gen and such, but £300 seemed about right.  Might be able to get a KS version for that money as well maybe??
> 
> Maybe something to keep an eye on??


Maybe the million core craze is going down with people realising that you don't need the latest and greatest for gaming? I dunno, just a wild guess.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Out of morbid curiosity. Does anyone know where i can get a pre-owned 9900k that hasnt been completely roached out? Not looking at paying amazon prices for it.


I only buy used stuff from CEX, or Ebay sellers with high reputation (over 95% positive). Trust is very hard to come by these days.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 2, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Ebay sellers with high reputation (over 95% positive)


You're generous. I generally exclude everyone under 97%. I go looking for the negative remarks if under 100% to see what the problem was.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 2, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You're generous. I generally exclude everyone under 97%. I go looking for the negative remarks if under 100% to see what the problem was.


Personally I am a 100% with at least 50 x feedback man, integrity has gone to shit these days


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 2, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Personally I am a 100% with at least 50 x feedback man, integrity has gone to shit these days


That's fair. Thing is, I've been in retail long enough that I allow for things that just go wrong sometimes. Sellers with otherwise perfectly honest intentions get screwed by a dishonest buyer or sometimes things just go wrong and a transaction ends poorly. These kinds of things should be taken into consideration. That's why I look at the feedback, to see if it's something to be concerned about or if it seems like a one-off.


----------



## khemist (Aug 2, 2022)

delete.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2022)

khemist said:


> And this.



You need some Robert Miles


----------



## khemist (Aug 2, 2022)

Posted it in wrong thread oops.


----------



## phill (Aug 2, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> You need some Robert Miles


One of the best ever dance tunes made, so simple but so damn good.  Robert Miles taken far too soon.....

What a great cover


----------



## Blaeza (Aug 2, 2022)

Didn't know he had passed away. Turns out he went the same day as my Nan...  R.I.P.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 26, 2022)

In the UK there is a berry that looks like a blueberry, but it is not a blueberry, as its more a tree than a bush. I found loads of these berries while hiking the other day. Does anyone know what they are? What creatures of the wild eat them?

Also, fun side note, I saw a wild fox with a rabbit in its mouth in the countryside of England a couple months ago. Probably will never see that again as long as I live.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 26, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> In the UK there is a berry that looks like a blueberry



Sambucus nigra??

(and yes, i laughed too when i found out, thats what it was called. Its my favourite nigra... I mean bush.)


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 26, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> In the UK there is a berry that looks like a blueberry, but it is not a blueberry, as its more a tree than a bush. I found loads of these berries while hiking the other day. Does anyone know what they are? What creatures of the wild eat them?
> 
> Also, fun side note, I saw a wild fox with a rabbit in its mouth in the countryside of England a couple months ago. Probably will never see that again as long as I live.


Pigeons eat them, I know this because I have such a tree in my garden and the B@$πards empty their arses on my car.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 26, 2022)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> Pigeons eat them, I know this because I have such a tree in my garden and the B@$πards empty their arses on my car.



many birds eat them. my neighbour has the same tree and magpies are always all over it as well as the pigeons. Ive seen crows too but they dont seem to keen on it as they are in the tree eating the stuff less often.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 26, 2022)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> Pigeons eat them, I know this because I have such a tree in my garden and the B@$πards empty their arses on my car.


You're providing them a snack and the offensive blu-poo in one go..


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 26, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You're providing them a snack and the offensive blu-poo in one go..


Not really blue though comes out like black powder with dirt in.
To be fair it could just be one pigeon.
I previously mentioned one nose diving into my kitchen window aiming for my face, well a few weeks ago I was under that same tree smoking in the rain and I would sware the same pidgin shat on my head, I think, I can't really tell flying rats apart though.

I have plans for that pigeon.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 27, 2022)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> I have plans for that pigeon.


----------



## Blaeza (Aug 27, 2022)

I'd love to dump on a pigeon.  Revenge!  Seagulls on the other hand should be bludgeoned to death with a aluminium baseball bat.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 27, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Sambucus nigra??
> 
> (and yes, i laughed too when i found out, thats what it was called. Its my favourite nigra... I mean bush.)




it was this here, just had a friend research it:









						Prunus spinosa - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 8, 2022)

Sad day. The Queen has just passed away.


----------



## 68Olds (Sep 8, 2022)

Sorry for your loss friends in the UK.  RIP Queen Elizabeth II.


----------



## Blaeza (Sep 8, 2022)

RIP HM The Queen. Sad day and it feels like I've lost a distant great aunt.


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2022)

Sad times indeed...  Only heard earlier the family where heading to see her, then when the Mrs checked her phone again, she'd died..  

Hopefully no pain or issues now, at 96 she did damn well


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 8, 2022)

Godspeed Queen Elizabeth!

Briton and the whole of the world will be a lesser place without you!


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 8, 2022)

RIP Queen Elizabeth II. I was sure that she'd reach 100 years.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 8, 2022)

Lenne said:


> RIP Queen Elizabeth II. I was sure that she'd reach 100 years.


I look at her a different way. She was Queen of England and the commonwealth of the United Kingdom for 70 years and was very active for most of it. She was monarch for longer than any other in history and she was well loved and respected for all of it, deservingly so. She was the most powerful woman in the world and never once let it go to her head. She was the high standard everyone admired and most wanted to emulate. This world, not just England, was better place because she was in it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 8, 2022)

Confirmed as King Charles the 3rd, if he does half as well as his mother he will have done well.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 8, 2022)

I think the effects of dignity and virtue that Queen Elizabeth II role modeled for the world had untold ripple effects, I know my Grandmother admired the Queen all her life and was humbled by her. She watched documentaries on the Queen, and my Grandmother was a very kind person as well. It's hard to not think the Queen's influence touched the world, as my Grandma was in USA.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 8, 2022)

Sad day indeed United Kingdoms loss is also a loss for the world.
we have lost many this year but no one's loss is the same as our Queen.

this is very honorably and Deeply Respectably  Honour made by the US President.

Not Sure but Don't think its been done for any other Non US Person

Biden orders flags to half-staff​In a new proclamation, President Joe Biden has ordered flags to be flown at half-staff "until sunset, on the day of interment," as a "mark of the respect for the memory of Queen Elizabeth II."

"I hereby order that the flag of the United States shall be flown at half-staff at the White House and upon all public buildings and grounds, at all military posts and naval stations, and on all naval vessels of the Federal Government in the District of Columbia and throughout the United States and its Territories and possessions until sunset, on the day of interment," the proclamation reads.


----------



## 68Olds (Sep 8, 2022)

dorsetknob said:


> Sad day indeed United Kingdoms loss is also a loss for the world.
> we have lost many this year but no one's loss is the same as our Queen.
> 
> this is very honorably and Deeply Respectably  Honour made by the US President.
> ...





> **HALF-STAFF ~ Friday, July 8 until sunset, Sunday, July 10, 2022 ** As a mark of respect for the memory of Shinzo Abe, former Prime Minister of Japan
> Saturday July 9, 2022


Yes, it has been done before.  Very much deserved for the Queen's passing though.  I already lowered my US flag at the end of the driveway.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 9, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Confirmed as King Charles the 3rd, if he does half as well as his mother he will have done well.


Let's be honest: kings and queens don't do much these days. It's all down to the hundreds of selfish twats in parliament and the corporations that influence them.

With that said, R.I.P the Queen. She lived a very respectable age.


----------



## Courier 6 (Sep 9, 2022)

My condolences to England


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Sep 9, 2022)

Rest In Peace. The queen is better known than the last 10 presidents of the United States. We feel your pain and send condolences from across the pond. 

Jon


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 9, 2022)

rest in peace


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 10, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I look at her a different way. She was Queen of England and the commonwealth of the United Kingdom for 70 years and was very active for most of it. *She was monarch for longer than any other in history* and she was well loved and respected for all of it, deservingly so. She was the most powerful woman in the world and never once let it go to her head. She was the high standard everyone admired and most wanted to emulate. This world, not just England, was better place because she was in it.


Have to correct that, didn't beat the Sun King in the length of reign. But being the second isn't bad at all. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_longest-reigning_monarchs


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 11, 2022)

don't forget Louis xiv and France were ruled by a Regent (because of his age) untill 1651 when he Reached the Age of majority.
So he only ruled by himself from 1651 to 1715 thats a sum total of 64 years.

I'm British and so from my point of view ER2 Ruled for 70 years ( no Regent ) and this Eclipse's louis xiv 64 years of Rule ( non Regent

PS A Regent rules on behalf of a Sovereign


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 11, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Have to correct that, didn't beat the Sun King in the length of reign. But being the second isn't bad at all. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_longest-reigning_monarchs
> 
> View attachment 261311


Wow, did not know that. I was only referring to English royalty.


dorsetknob said:


> don't forget Louis xiv and France were ruled by a Regent (because of his age) untill 1651 when he Reached the Age of majority.
> So he only ruled by himself from 1651 to 1715 thats a sum total of 64 years.
> 
> I'm British and so from my point of view ER2 Ruled for 70 years ( no Regent ) and this Eclipse's louis xiv 64 years of Rule ( non Regent
> ...


Excellent points.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 11, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Wow, did not know that. I was only referring to English royalty.


Oh, then you were totally correct, she won Victoria with a good amount with her reign's length.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 11, 2022)

How can even the King not issue a firm statement on the most meaningful bank holiday in 70 years and "let employers decide"? This is ridiculous! 









						Queen's bank holiday working and days off rules and guidance
					

King Charles III confirmed that Monday, September 19 will be a bank holiday




					www.derbytelegraph.co.uk


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 11, 2022)

Hi UK club, I have a question. Below is an image of a bug I am trying to identify from south-west England region, any thoughts on what it might be?






edit:  please don't ask me to take another picture. took me 5 minutes to get my camera to focus on this.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 12, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> How can even the King not issue a firm statement on the most meaningful bank holiday in 70 years and "let employers decide"? This is ridiculous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because the Monarchy doesn't actually have the authority to declare legal holiday's. Remember, Constitutional Monarchy means that the throne doesn't have any actual governmental powers. Anything the Royal family owns? Sure, but that's not the whole of England. However, it seems certain that 99% of England and the UK will follow suit out of respect and remembrance..


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 12, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Because the Monarchy doesn't actually have the authority to declare legal holiday's. Remember, Constitutional Monarchy means that the throne doesn't have any actual governmental powers.


I know, I just wish they did.

I miss a world where things mean what they actually are and aren't only there for show. A world where royal power isn't passed down to government, then governmental power isn't passed down to corporations whose sole interest is making money. A world with no fake democracy where politicians only represent corporate interest. I'd rather be ruled by a handful of strong and respectable individuals than hundreds of selfish idiots who only do what they're told to do by corporate leaders. Voting on them doesn't change a thing, either, as they're either all the same, or get corrupted as soon as they taste power. I miss a world where power also meant responsibility.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 12, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Hi UK club, I have a question. Below is an image of a bug I am trying to identify from south-west England region, any thoughts on what it might be?
> 
> View attachment 261419
> 
> ...



Caddisfly?





__





						Caddisfly | The Wildlife Trusts
					

Caddisflies are a large order of insects that can be found in all kinds of wetlands. The larvae are known for making cases to pupate in, gathering stones, sand and leaves, and wrapping them with silk.




					www.wildlifetrusts.org
				




Like a little moth crossed with a fly, at least that's what I think when I see them fly.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 12, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> I miss a world where things mean what they actually are and aren't only there for show.


Make no mistake, the British Royal family might not have any direct government control, but they still own enough of the land, assets and money to be a very powerful and serious influence on the British government and economy. Put another way, just because they have no direct powers does not mean they have no power at all. Anyone who thinks otherwise is fooling themselves.

EDIT;
BTW, for those who might have missed it, this happened.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 15, 2022)

Hearing "His Majesty King Charles" is just strange... perhaps a tad weird... dare I say it, even a bit bizarre... There are 3 whole adult generations of people alive that never knew a world without "Her Majesty the Queen Elizabeth II". Now this... It's going to take some time, a long while perhaps, to get used to this..


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 15, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Hearing "His Majesty King Charles" is just strange... perhaps a tad weird... dare I say it, even a bit bizarre... There are 3 whole generations of people alive that never knew a world without "Her Majesty the Queen Elizabeth II". Now this... It's going to take some time, a long while perhaps, to get used to this..


By that time, we'll probably be crowning the new monarch. King Charles isn't extremely young, either. Most people retire when he's just starting his reign.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 15, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> By that time, we'll probably be crowning the new monarch. King Charles isn't extremely young, either. Most people retire when he's just starting his reign.



yeah IMO the Queen made a mistake as did Charles, by not just signing an order to hand over the reign to William on the Queen's passing. 

There is something about long reigns that people really love and rally around, and William is popular with the people.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 15, 2022)

Diana was more popular but alas....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 15, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> yeah IMO the Queen made a mistake as did Charles, by not just signing an order to hand over the reign to William on the Queen's passing.
> 
> There is something about long reigns that people really love and rally around, and William is popular with the people.


I would not disagree with that. Many believe William will make an excellent King. Not everyone agrees that now would be the right time. Then again, Queen Elizabeth was about his age when she took the throne.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 15, 2022)

Historically Charles is a Bad/ Unlucky name for an English King
did not end well for I or II
Better luck for III


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 18, 2022)

eBay bans sale of Queen lying-in-state wristbands
					

Different coloured bands which mark mourners' place in the queue were being offered as memorabilia.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Now if they can do this, then why couldn't they do the same thing with new GPU launches and PS5's. A moratorium of 6 months on the sales or something. That's the only way shortages are ever going to get solved.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 18, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> eBay bans sale of Queen lying-in-state wristbands
> 
> 
> Different coloured bands which mark mourners' place in the queue were being offered as memorabilia.
> ...


That is very interesting theory. I honestly wonder if it would work?


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 19, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is very interesting theory. I honestly wonder if it would work?



It would only work if Amazon and other major retailers, maybe the top 3-4 all agreed to ban third party sellers at the same time that Ebay imposed the moratorium on whatever product was being launched at the time, but since we are a failed species, that level of co-operation will never take place. So, no I was just dreaming. Back to drinking my Swedish pear cider on ice.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 19, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> It would only work if Amazon and other major retailers, maybe the top 3-4 all agreed to ban third party sellers at the same time that Ebay imposed the moratorium on whatever product was being launched at the time, but since we are a failed species, that level of co-operation will never take place. So, no I was just dreaming. Back to drinking my Swedish pear cider on ice.


That's a level of co-operation I just don't see happening..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 4, 2022)

@Tatty_One  What do you think?








It was caught on a lure no bigger than my thumb


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 4, 2022)

Nice Pike, about 9 pounds?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 4, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice Pike, about 9 pounds?



A hair under 15lb. I dont think she was in the best condition though. (her head also looks slightly disproportionate to the rest of her body...)

Not sure if she was sick or just an old girl. This photo doesnt quite paint the whole picture. Despite her length, she didnt have much girth to her and she didnt put up much of a scrap either like they normally would. Ive pulled out 5-12lb pike from the local river that fought 100x as hard as this one for one or two minutes. This was more like dragging a snag across the bottom of the pit   

I thought i was snagged, she probably had no idea she was hooked till i had her close to the bank and gave her a poke with the net to try and get it under her after that she gave a few lunges for freedom then she was pooped.

got her unhooked, weighed, few photos then she was back in and resting in the net for about 5 mins.  She was floating upside down for most of that time and i honestly thought i had killed her by having her out too long but she recovered and just slowly '_floated_' away.

I would have been absolutely distraught if she had died. The place i'm fishing doesnt have that many larger ones like these so its quite a bit of luck hooking into one. 

To put it into perspective, Ive observed people sit there with two dead baits in for the entire day and not had a single one.

Need to remember to carry a tape measure with me.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 4, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @Tatty_One  What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a week's worth of good eating you have in your hands!



FreedomEclipse said:


> Need to remember to carry a tape measure with me.


I believe you. I've caught a few big ones like that, 15lbs seems about right.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 4, 2022)

15 pounds is a nice size, the biggest I caught was about 10 years ago on the River Severn near me and that was 15.2 and that was on a small spoon spinner, I chase Carp these days though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 4, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's a week's worth of good eating you have in your hands!



yeah... we dont do that here   I mean there *are *those that do. But they arent '_from here_' - if you get what im saying (trying not to be too political about it )



Tatty_One said:


> 15 pounds is a nice size, the biggest I caught was about 10 years ago on the River Severn near me and that was 15.2 and that was on a small spoon spinner, I chase Carp these days though.



rivers/canals around me are super tough. Polluted waterways, people taking fish for the pot, C&RT handing out boat permits to every tom dick and harry...
Theres not a whole lot of pike to be had but there has been a resurgence of big river/canal carp (and bream) here but im not so sure how long it will last with all the removals going on.
I know its different for folks up north. Some of youtubers i watch are from places like birmingham, yorkshire, newcastle etc etc and they have had absolutely no problems pulling pike out of their rivers within a matter of minutes. Here its virtually impossible due to London being the way it is.


I used to chase carp myself. I did for around 10 years but its not really my idea of fun anymore. I wont even dead bait for pike. Being glued to one spot while waiting for a bite is no fun 

The pike i caught was caught at a private fishery im currently guesting at. I became famous as the only twat willing to walking around the lake with a spinning setup while everyone else was laying back in their chairs, cracking open many beers, spodding their entire months grocery shop into the water and waiting for the fish. (and now im also famous for being a random bloke that caught a one of these mythical pike) - can you tell why i dont carp fish? 

hardly anyone goes after the pike or the perch.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 4, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yeah... we dont do that here  I mean there *are *those that do. But they arent '_from here_' - if you get what im saying (trying not to be too political about it )


Ah you do catch and release! That's cool. I do that most of the time. Our fishing licenses here allow for and encourage catch & consume, to a limit.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 4, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ah you do catch and release! That's cool. I do that most of the time. Our fishing licenses here allow for and encourage catch & consume, to a limit.



I mean there are bylaws in some parts of the country that says that people are allowed to take a certain number of fish for eating but in my opinion:

- the waterways are very polluted here. Not just from boat people dumping their trash in the river but local businesses dumping and flushing their trash into it too. Depending on the river and the location, It is recommended not to swim or bathe in it no matter how hot the weather is. A lot of sewage gets pumped into my local river and it was one of the UKs most polluted rivers once upon a time.

- You either release or you take beyond the legal limit or you come back and do it at night - Either way nobody checks and the waterways arent policed very much so 99% people take the fish anyway regardless of the bylaws. Maybe if I managed to catch some trout or salmon id consider taking it home but not before i clear it with the people who will be eating it first as im not a generally a big lover of eating fish. In any case, once i tell them i pulled it out of the local river, im sure they'd tell me to throw it back.

In some places the waters are a lot less polluted though and if i had to take a fish for the pot id consider it but otherwise id leave that to when im fishing on pier catching some sea bass.

If im out camping and needing to catch some fish for dinner then that is an entirely different story. Id be out in the countryside with fresher and cleaner flowing rivers/streams to catch fish from.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 4, 2022)

I always release and am careful in how I handle the fish and for how long, I work on the theory that if I catch a 20 pound carp, I wanna catch him again when he is a 30 pound carp, I cannot do that if I ate him


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 4, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> I cannot do that if I ate him


True! But here where they purposefully stock the fish for consumption, it's a given. Regional differences thing.


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 5, 2022)

Maybe I'm the wild one here, but I've never understood why someone would try to pierce the inside of an animal's mouth with a hook without the intention of eating it. It just seems like pointless torture to me.

I mean, I get the "sit and relax in nature" aspect of it, but I can do that without buying expensive fishing gear.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 5, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Maybe I'm the wild one here, but I've never understood why someone would try to pierce the inside of an animal's mouth with a hook without the intention of eating it. It just seems like pointless torture to me.
> 
> I mean, I get the "sit and relax in nature" aspect of it, but I can do that without buying expensive fishing gear.



Mainly Sport and fishing is a hobby for a lot of people as well as a survival skill

Though the jury is out if the fish actually have any pain receptors in their mouths or not.

The most important thing is you treat the fish with care while you have it hooked or out of the water.

Some fishes mouths are extremely boney and they shouldn't feel pain when peirced by a hook.

Hooking a fish doesn't have any negative effect on its well being so long as the fish is handled correctly and the hook isn't left in when it's returned

-----

Also when you have a fish hooked - the idea isnt that you yank on the rod so hard that you rip the spine out of the fish or send it into orbit.

A lot of fishing rods are quite forgiving meaning that they have some flex in them to act as a buffer that absorbs any sort of serious lunges or pulls away from you. You also have the brake/clutch on the reel itself so that a fish can strip line off it if it decides to fight  - All this to stop the hook tearing up the fishes mouth. Keep the rod tip up, line tight and let the rod do all the work.

Its not really torture at all. Especially when it comes to carp fishing. In a lot of private fisheries i have been to, everyone is constantly emptying dump trucks full of loose feed into the water.
And while this generally spoils the fishing for everyone else because the fish are pretty much always fed. All these fish get a free all you can eat buffet 24/7


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 19, 2022)

Not as big as the last one but looking a lot more healthier and put up more of a fight.






had it within 15mins of starting the session and blanked for the rest of the day  Even the perch werent interested in anything i was throwing out no matter how many times i changed lures.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 19, 2022)

Cawston Press Cloudy Apple sparkling water, is the best drink I have ever had in my life. Thank you UK. Thank you for the most delicious drink I ever tasted.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 21, 2022)

When can I stop being British?


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 21, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> When can I stop being British?


Why would you not want to be British?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 21, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> When can I stop being British?



but youre Scottish?


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 21, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Why would you not want to be British?



Truss me, I'd Sunak talk about something else but I need to be conservative with my thoughts and it'd be wrong to labour my explanation. In general, I'd elect to be somewhere else.



FreedomEclipse said:


> but youre Scottish?



Still a Brit, tho. Passport says so.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 21, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Truss me, I'd Sunak talk about something else but I need to be conservative with my thoughts and it'd be wrong to labour my explanation. In general, I'd elect to be somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> Still a Brit, tho. *Passport says so.*


I am sure somewhere around here somebody could help you with that for a modest fee, I mean we get enough fake document spammers here


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 21, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Truss me, I'd Sunak talk about something else but I need to be conservative with my thoughts and it'd be wrong to labour my explanation. In general, I'd elect to be somewhere else.


It could be worse. You could live somewhere where your only choice for leadership is either a lunatic whose answer to every problem is building walls or a demented old man who keeps forgetting his own address.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 21, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> When can I stop being British?



Ironically me and my gf have been quite sad today because the laws are so complicated in UK we can't figure out how I can stay in UK long term. Which is ironic, because I am the type of person the UK should want to come in to their country, I work, pay my taxes, have a Master's Degree, don't drink, don't gamble, don't smoke, etc etc

I'd rather be here than anywhere else, I have to say Sainsbury's is my all time favorite grocery store. 3 quid for 5 pre-cooked bbq flavored chicken legs, damn it is good. Highly recommend if you need a cheap budget meal. I also will recommend the pumpkin katsu vegan meal Sainsbury's does, it is amazing and only costs 4 quid. I sort of live off oven meals or micrwave, I tend to do more pre-made oven meals than microwave though. Sainsbury's never has failed me though, I enjoyed 90% of what I had.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 21, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Why would you not want to be British?


When Pm number three turns up without a say, surely another first round the corner with bojos return party, you couldn't write this shit.
And I am starting to think the mobile phone, internet and people's stupidity are a bad combination.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 21, 2022)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> And I am starting to think the mobile phone, internet and people's stupidity are a bad combination.



Agreed. Something weird is happening.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 21, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Agreed. Something weird is happening.


Well my annoying idiotic friends didn't get any brighter (fortunately not all), youth do better but I definitely know more people into total nonsense, I'm talking flat earth illuminati scale wtaf rubbish.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 21, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> ... I am the type of person the UK should want to come in to their country, I work, pay my taxes, have a Master's Degree, *don't drink,* don't gamble, don't smoke, etc etc



Stay over that side of the water, Puritan.

Edit: The UK heavily taxes drink and tobacco - you need to do one or other to contribute.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 21, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Stay over that side of the water, Puritan.
> 
> Edit: The UK heavily taxes drink and tobacco - you need to do one or other to contribute.



let me clarify, like once every two or three months I will have a Kopparberg cider, or a Bulmers/Magnas? don't know how to spell it. I don't drink like most normal people do though, l think I went like 3 years without drinking once and didn't even notice. it's just not my thing. and even on the rare occassions I do drink, i don't ever do more than half a pint really lol so your point still stands.

I don't like most alcohol though, only a select few ciders.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 21, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Ironically me and my gf have been quite sad today because the laws are so complicated in UK *we can't figure out how I can stay in UK long term*. Which is ironic, because I am the type of person the UK should want to come in to their country, I work, pay my taxes, have a Master's Degree, don't drink, don't gamble, don't smoke, etc etc
> 
> I'd rather be here than anywhere else, I have to say Sainsbury's is my all time favorite grocery store. 3 quid for 5 pre-cooked bbq flavored chicken legs, damn it is good. Highly recommend if you need a cheap budget meal. I also will recommend the pumpkin katsu vegan meal Sainsbury's does, it is amazing and only costs 4 quid. I sort of live off oven meals or micrwave, I tend to do more pre-made oven meals than microwave though. Sainsbury's never has failed me though, I enjoyed 90% of what I had.


You need to speak to your government not ours, if it's tricky for Brits to settle long term in the US, then we tend to be reciprocal


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 21, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> don't drink, don't gamble, don't smoke



Theres your problem... You dont drink, dont gamble and dont smoke. The government doesnt get their weight in taxes.

If you dont pay no tolls, The government dont eat no rolls.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 22, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> When can I stop being British?


Why? The British, like everyone else, has their problems, but for the most part are good people.



Tatty_One said:


> if it's tricky for Brits to settle long term in the US, then we tend to be reciprocal


It's really not. There are a few hoops to jump through(like every nation), but the British, Scottish and Irish generally have an easier time of it.


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 22, 2022)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> And I am starting to think the mobile phone, internet and people's stupidity are a bad combination.


I knew that ever since Facebook became a thing. Some say people are getting stupider. I don't think it's true. People have always been extremely, utterly stupid. It's only that they are a lot louder and harder to avoid nowadays thanks to the Internet. And when you give the same dumb morons voting power... oh no...



CallandorWoT said:


> Ironically me and my gf have been quite sad today because *the laws are so complicated in UK* we can't figure out how I can stay in UK long term. Which is ironic, because I am the type of person the UK should want to come in to their country, I work, pay my taxes, have a Master's Degree, don't drink, don't gamble, don't smoke, etc etc


If you think laws are complicated here, you should try Hungary. The UK is a legal paradise compared to that hellhole.


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 24, 2022)

A quick poll: has any of you used the "buy now, pay later" option to buy PC upgrades? Is it something worth considering?


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 24, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> A quick poll: has any of you used the "buy now, pay later" option to buy PC upgrades? Is it something worth considering?



I've often considered it but figured if I can afford it now, why delay? But the system is sound enough, as long as you're aware of the late payment details etc.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 24, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> A quick poll: has any of you used the "buy now, pay later" option to buy PC upgrades? Is it something worth considering?



I have in the past as it was more convenient to break payments into small chunks.

Most important thing to look at is how much extra on top you have to pay when it comes to because its pretty much a loan that you are taking out with the company. The company are loaning you money so you can have what you want and pay in your own time. The interest rate is usually somewhere between 17-21% (i think ive even seen as high as 27-30% which is just insane...) in which case you might as well save up the cash till you can buy what you want outright unless youre happy paying well over the odds.

The best sort of payment plans are those that charge 0% interest but the point still stands. *Don't spend money that you haven't got*


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 24, 2022)

I think most of the BNPL offers that PC component stores have (well the main ones) have 0% providing the full payment is made at the 12 or 18 month point depending on plan but there appears to be a variety of interest rates if you go beyond that, some quite expensive, at least I suppose it gives customers the opportunity to get their tech now and then save up for 12 months to pay it off then interest free.


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 24, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> I think most of the BNPL offers that PC component stores have (well the main ones) have 0% providing the full payment is made at the 12 or 18 month point depending on plan but there appears to be a variety of interest rates if you go beyond that, some quite expensive, at least I suppose it gives customers the opportunity to get their tech now and then save up for 12 months to pay it off then interest free.


I'm looking at Scan's deal which is exactly that: pay within 12 months with 0% interest and a £29 admin fee. I've taken a loan for a PC upgrade before, but I've never used a BNPL option.



FreedomEclipse said:


> I have in the past as it was more convenient to break payments into small chunks.
> 
> Most important thing to look at is how much extra on top you have to pay when it comes to because its pretty much a loan that you are taking out with the company. The company are loaning you money so you can have what you want and pay in your own time. The interest rate is usually somewhere between 17-21% (i think ive even seen as high as 27-30% which is just insane...) in which case you might as well save up the cash till you can buy what you want outright unless youre happy paying well over the odds.
> 
> The best sort of payment plans are those that charge 0% interest but the point still stands. *Don't spend money that you haven't got*


I totally agree with your point. I could pay for the parts now, but I have another point: never bring your account down to or close to zero... especially before holiday and festive periods. So I was thinking of doing the upgrade now while I've got days off work coming up, having a proper Christmas, and then I can definitely settle the bill by early spring. Also, my credit card has a 29-ish % interest rate, so I'd rather not put something so substantial on it, unless it's an emergency (which it is not).

Speaking of money, I've just looked at our gas and electricity projection. Our bills have increased by £300 for the next year, but we're getting the government's £400 support anyway. So, thanks for the free money, Boris... or Liz... or whoever it was that came up with this scheme.


----------



## Kovoet (Oct 28, 2022)

New screen and Mic setup and ready to go


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 28, 2022)

Great band too


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 2, 2022)

I really really fucking miss England. My gf and I have def decided to get married and try to figure all this shit out. I was going for walks twice a day with her and having lot of peace in my life, getting healthier. At end of day, there is nothing more important than love and health, so I guess my next step is simple, I got to go through this annoying part of navigating all the paperwork. Sigh.

At least, being back home, I now have a definitive answer of what happiness looks like for me. It's nice to finally have that.

I think for our next big trip we are going to go to the Lake District either Spring or Summer next year. Can't wait. Going back to the grind and saving up money at the moment.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 2, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I really really fucking miss England. My gf and I have def decided to get married and try to figure all this shit out. I was going for walks twice a day with her and having lot of peace in my life, getting healthier. At end of day, there is nothing more important than love and health, so I guess my next step is simple, I got to go through this annoying part of navigating all the paperwork. Sigh.
> 
> At least, being back home, I now have a definitive answer of what happiness looks like for me. It's nice to finally have that.
> 
> I think for our next big trip we are going to go to the Lake District either Spring or Summer next year. Can't wait. Going back to the grind and saving up money at the moment.



Don't go to the lakes in Summer - they're mobbed. Try and go out of season; check up on English holidays and what not.


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 2, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Don't go to the lakes in Summer - they're mobbed. Try and go out of season; check up on English holidays and what not.


It's probably cheaper as well. UK post-covid hotel prices are insane.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 2, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> It's probably cheaper as well. UK post-covid hotel prices are insane.




airbnb is still cheap. i use airbnb over there and its a great experience, just make sure you pick a superhost that is identity verified with good reviews. great prices.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 3, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I really really fucking miss England.


So do I. I miss my friends.


CallandorWoT said:


> My gf and I have def decided to get married


Sweet! Congrats!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 3, 2022)

if you miss England. Move to Albania.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 3, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> if you miss England. Move to Albania.



is that where a lot of UK expats live or something?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 3, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> is that where a lot of UK expats live or something?



Its the current Joke. Supposedly the UK has 1-2% of the entire Albanian male population living in the UK. where as there are some 12000 here according to other reports. (legally, illegally - nobody knows...)

So... Move to Albania   or a country that ends with 'stan' in the name if you miss London in particular


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 3, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its the current Joke. Supposedly the UK has 1-2% of the entire Albanian male population living in the UK. where as there are some 12000 here according to other reports. (legally, illegally - nobody knows...)
> 
> So... Move to Albania   or a country that ends with 'stan' in the name if you miss London in particular



Just some stats for London:



> London is a multi-racial city. *59.8%* out of the total population are White, among which 44.9% are White-British, 2.2% of Irish White and 12.2% of White from various parts of globe.
> 
> Asians are filling 20.9% of the London populace. Asian statistics include *6.6% of Indians*, 2.7% of Pakistan and 2.7% of Bangladesh. 1.5% of the population is covered by Chinese, with 1.3% of Arabs dwelling the Mainland and the rest came from various area of Asia.
> 15.6% of Black and mixed-black ancestries cover up the London’s population.





			London Population 2023 | Population UK
		



More Indians than Paki*stan*i and Bangladeshi combined.

Probably also about 1,000,000 homeless and drunken Glaswegians. I can say that, I'm often drunk and quite Glaswegian.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 3, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Just some stats for London:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to say, when I visited Scotland in 2010, I was shocked by how many homeless there were. No offense to Scotland, but I didn't really enjoy it because of that. It was just unsightly and a bit dirty. The countryside of Scotland is tops though, to be fair, I prefer the countryside of any country though.

I actually have only been to London once in 2010, I don't like London or big cities in general. I really enjoyed some cities in the Shropshire region though, small to medium sized cities are the most fun imo.

Also, I love the ferris wheel in Nottingham, that was quite fun.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 3, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Just some stats for London:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The thing with these reports is I always take them with a pinch of salt. There are always a huge percentage of people who arent registered on the system.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 3, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I have to say, when I visited Scotland in 2010, I was shocked by how many homeless there were. No offense to Scotland, but I didn't really enjoy it because of that. It was just unsightly and a bit dirty. The countryside of Scotland is tops though, to be fair, I prefer the countryside of any country though.
> 
> I actually have only been to London once in 2010, I don't like London or big cities in general. I really enjoyed some cities in the Shropshire region though, small to medium sized cities are the most fun imo.
> 
> Also, I love the ferris wheel in Nottingham, that was quite fun.


I was walking down Hollywood boulevard in 2017 and quite honestly, on that day there were as many homeless people as there were tourists, at the time I was puzzled, then in April of this year I spent 4 days in Santa Monica as a stop off from Honolulu before flying back to blighty and it was even worse (nothing against the homeless, just an observation), I concluded (rightly or wrongly) that American homeless people are far brighter than their British equivalents because they tend to hang out in the wealthiest areas which in some respects makes sense


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 3, 2022)

@CallandorWoT - I should point out - that probably wasn't homeless folk you saw in Scotland, it was more than likely the locals.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 3, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> @CallandorWoT - I should point out - that probably wasn't homeless folk you saw in Scotland, it was more than likely the locals.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 3, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> @CallandorWoT - I should point out - that probably wasn't homeless folk you saw in Scotland, it was more than likely the locals.



No you can tell the difference, also one of them told me he lived in a tent on the outskirts of the city. I just started up a casual convo with him and asked him if he lived there his whole life, he said yep. I was only 21 years old at this time, and just curious about the world. So I asked him how he ended up like this, and he said his wife left him and took everything and so he just gave up on life. Depressing as fuck.

Taught me a good lesson, make sure you keep finances separate before going into a marriage, whild doing half in half on all bills. My current fiance has actually agreed to this with me as well, as its best for both of us.


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 3, 2022)

Speaking of London...

A friend of mine texted me that she's coming to visit me for a weekend. She's already got her flight tickets booked to and from London Stansted. I don't know what she was thinking as I live in the bloody Midlands!   

Now we're in the middle of arranging a weekend stay in London. I utterly and totally hate big cities, but even this seems better than driving 6 hours on a Friday then another 6 the following Sunday.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 3, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Speaking of London...
> 
> A friend of mine texted me that she's coming to visit me for a weekend. She's already got her flight tickets booked to and from London Stansted. I don't know what she was thinking as I live in the bloody Midlands!
> 
> Now we're in the middle of arranging a weekend stay in London. I utterly and totally hate big cities, but even this seems better than driving 6 hours on a Friday then another 6 the following Sunday.



Make the most of it, go to a show, I hear Grease the musical is a pretty good one. It might be done playing now though.

I think Life of Pi is currently the best rated London play, and Lion King close second. Lots of options. One of our mutual friends is actually a singer, I don't know her very well yet, but were babysitting her dog while she was off in London singing.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 3, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


>



Observe how that brave man has launched himself to the ground to stop that glass smashing upon the King's highway.

Legend.


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 3, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Make the most of it, go to a show, I hear Grease the musical is a pretty good one. It might be done playing now though.
> 
> I think Life of Pi is currently the best rated London play, and Lion King close second. Lots of options. One of our mutual friends is actually a singer, I don't know her very well yet, but were babysitting her dog while she was off in London singing.


Might do. 

I just didn't want to spend money on weekend trips right before Christmas. Either this, or 2 tanks of petrol and a weekend spent on driving. Only because she didn't bother talking to me before she bought her tickets. And people wonder why I hate surprises.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 3, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> No you can tell the difference, also one of them told me *he lived in a tent on the outskirts of the city*. I just started up a casual convo with him and asked him if he lived there his whole life, he said yep. I was only 21 years old at this time, and just curious about the world. So I asked him how he ended up like this, and he said his wife left him and took everything and so he just gave up on life. Depressing as fuck.
> 
> Taught me a good lesson, make sure you keep finances separate before going into a marriage, whild doing half in half on all bills. My current fiance has actually agreed to this with me as well, as its best for both of us.


If he has a tent then in Glasgow he would likely be considered as one of the wealthy.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 4, 2022)

question for UK folk.

when I do move to UK (getting married to girl been dating since late 2018 ish)

do i just buy a new UK cable for my power supply, and plug it in? the psu itself doesn't need to be changed right? as long as i get a UK cable thats the same ratings as the USA one, minus the 120/240 part of course. since it will be 240 in uk.

the PSU itself says it can do both 120/240 i think i read. so i don't need a new PSU, just a new proper PSU cable?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 4, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> question for UK folk.
> 
> when I do move to UK (getting married to girl been dating since late 2018 ish)
> 
> ...


Yes. However, there is a 120/240 switch on the back of most PSU that you'll need to toggle to the 240v position. After that, all you'll need is a proper power cable.


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 4, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> question for UK folk.
> 
> when I do move to UK (getting married to girl been dating since late 2018 ish)
> 
> ...


Depends on the PSU. If it can really do 240 V, then yes, a new cable should be enough. Sometimes PSUs have separate versions for the US and EU markets, but I think it's less common nowadays.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 4, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> A friend of mine texted me that she's coming to visit me for a weekend. She's already got her flight tickets booked to and from London Stansted. I don't know what she was thinking as I live in the bloody Midlands!


London Stansted Airport is in the Bloody Midlands Just like luton Airport


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 5, 2022)

dorsetknob said:


> London Stansted Airport is in the Bloody Midlands Just like luton Airport


Well, sort of, but I live on the other side of the Midlands, about a 3-hour drive from there. Birmingham Airport is about 45 minutes, East Midlands Airport about 30 minutes away from me. She could have easily bought tickets to either of the two if she'd bothered to ask me beforehand.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 7, 2022)

How is everyone doing? I've been busy with settling in the house and freezing my bum off.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 7, 2022)

kurosagi01 said:


> How is everyone doing? I've been busy with settling in the house and freezing my bum off.


Will be visiting my old stomping grounds in London across Christmas. Not entirely convinced if Rishi will still be the prime minister by then.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 7, 2022)

Fourstaff said:


> Will be visiting my old stomping grounds in London across Christmas. Not entirely convinced if Rishi will still be the prime minister by then.


Tbh if nothing gets sorted by 2024 you can expect the Conservative are probably going to lose in the next General Election.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 7, 2022)

Fourstaff said:


> Will be visiting my old stomping grounds in London across Christmas. Not entirely convinced if Rishi will still be the prime minister by then.



If you do plan on visiting. Better come with a stab proof vest.


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 7, 2022)

kurosagi01 said:


> How is everyone doing? I've been busy with settling in the house and freezing my bum off.


Get that heating sorted. Winter is coming. 

I'm doing OK. Trying to balance work, watching the Nascar finals, organising our weekend trip to London and trying to figure out if my new 6750 XT is choked by bad airflow in my Corsair 280X or if it's just plain hot by design.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 7, 2022)

Poking around some fishing shops looking for bits and peices...






*£850*







Im trying so hard to think who would buy something like this. If youre over 70 and you require an electric barrow to haul that much fishing gear. I dont think your back is going to handle even lifting the thing off the ground so you could wheel it a long let alone having enough money in your pension fund to get one.

If you have a spinal injury or medical condition that affects your spine - you shouldnt be lifting heavy shit.

Or are you that one in a million person who fishes a lake up on the mountains of Everest? In which case, you need a Sherpa, sleigh and some huskies, not a £850 electric wheelbarrow.

and the worst worst part? Its £850 and you cant even ride the thing in the Yorkshire Dales like an adrenalin junkie.







::EDIT::

for example....

what £600 can get you...





it might need a bit of work but it will kill you a lot faster than your electric wheelbarra and you could daily the thing.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 8, 2022)

Does anyone know if I can bring my playstation 5 with me to UK when I move there? I haven't decided if I am keeping my PS5 or not yet, I haven't even opened it. However, if I buy the right UK power cord for it, will it be as simple as plug and play in UK? Or would I be better selling it and just buying a UK version? Are the games backwards compatible with USA and UK versions?


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 8, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Does anyone know if I can bring my playstation 5 with me to UK when I move there? I haven't decided if I am keeping my PS5 or not yet, I haven't even opened it. However, if I buy the right UK power cord for it, will it be as simple as plug and play in UK? Or would I be better selling it and just buying a UK version? Are the games backwards compatible with USA and UK versions?


What kind of power supply does it come with? If it has an external brick with a cloverleaf connector like a laptop, then it should say on the unit if it works with 230 V. Then a new cable will do the trick.

As for games, good question. I would guess you can use your account like you would anywhere else.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 8, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Get that heating sorted. Winter is coming.
> 
> I'm doing OK. Trying to balance work, watching the Nascar finals, organising our weekend trip to London and trying to figure out if my new 6750 XT is choked by bad airflow in my Corsair 280X or if it's just plain hot by design.


Not when gas has doubled i'm avoiding using the heater as much as possible lol.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 8, 2022)

kurosagi01 said:


> Not when gas has doubled i'm avoiding using the heater as much as possible lol.



I bought an electric blanket. it barelys uses any electricity at all, and keeps my toasty warm. just buy two, one for your living area and one for the bed, and you golden.

also just wear more clothes around the house in general is a good rule of thumb


@AusWolf the ps5 reviewer on this site of the power supply gave me an answer, it is yes.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 8, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I bought an electric blanket. it barelys uses any electricity at all, and keeps my toasty warm. just buy two, one for your living area and one for the bed, and you golden.
> 
> also just wear more clothes around the house in general is a good rule of thumb
> 
> ...


Haven't got around to getting some yet haha, I'm alright with the cold its my partner really lol. 
I do need some thicker socks though or triple up on socks.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 8, 2022)

kurosagi01 said:


> Haven't got around to getting some yet haha, I'm alright with the cold its my partner really lol.
> I do need some thicker socks though or triple up on socks.



I also have problem with cold feet. I think it has to do with blood circulation more than the temperature for me though. I guess I need to go running more or do jumping jacks more, I don't know.


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 8, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I also have problem with cold feet. I think it has to do with blood circulation more than the temperature for me though. I guess I need to go running more or do jumping jacks more, I don't know.


I've had cold feet and hands all my life, but never thought too much about it. People keep telling me after a handshake, and I'm like "yeah, so?"


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 9, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If you do plan on visiting. Better come with a stab proof vest.


Still have that from my last visit


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 11, 2022)

Is that common requirement  now in Central London? Needing a stab proof vest? I mean I knew its dangerous at but I didn't think it would come to needing that.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 11, 2022)

kurosagi01 said:


> Is that common requirement  now in Central London? Needing a stab proof vest? I mean I knew its dangerous at but I didn't think it would come to needing that.


Like the majority of UK shootings, most (not all) stabbings tend to happen in specific circles. The media isn't technically allowed to say why because it can affect jury proceedings in any subsequent court case. In other words, much of it is gang on gang.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 11, 2022)

Pro rata based on annual violent crime rate per 1000 of the population, London (29.1) is a safer place to be than other city's like Birmingham, obviously there is more crime in London because of its much bigger population and geographic expanse but it appears in terms of risk you are more likely to get "done" in Brum (41.5), Manchester (42.3) etc.


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 15, 2022)

Has any of you had any experience with Revolut?

I'm trying to sell some stuff on Facebook Marketplace. A certain individual claims that he's sent me the money, but the only thing I've got is an email from revolutplc@gmail.com with the topic >>>Revolut Alart Confirmation Payment<<<. The email says I have to reply with the tracking number, and then I'll get the money. I don't trust it.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 15, 2022)

Wouldn't touch that with a barge pole, mate.


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 15, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Wouldn't touch that with a barge pole, mate.


Good advice.

I messaged the individual that I wrote an email to Revolut's customer services to ask for confirmation whether the email I got is legit or not. He was very eager that I mark the item pending, and text him when I'm going to the post office. Not so much now. 

Edit: Besides, Revolut's web page says it's a *Ltd*. Then why did the email come from revolut*plc*@gmail.com? 

Edit 2: I've already reported the account for scam, but I just remembered that I have a fake 550 Ti that I could have sent this person for a similar story:








Too late now.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 16, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Has any of you had any experience with Revolut?
> 
> I'm trying to sell some stuff on Facebook Marketplace. A certain individual claims that he's sent me the money, but the only thing I've got is an email from revolutplc@gmail.com with the topic >>>Revolut Alart Confirmation Payment<<<. The email says I have to reply with the tracking number, and then I'll get the money. I don't trust it.





the54thvoid said:


> Wouldn't touch that with a barge pole, mate.


This. Walk away. PayPal or nothing is my policy online.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 16, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Like the majority of UK shootings, most (not all) stabbings tend to happen in specific circles. The media isn't technically allowed to say why because it can affect jury proceedings in any subsequent court case. In other words, much of it is gang on gang.





Tatty_One said:


> Pro rata based on annual violent crime rate per 1000 of the population, London (29.1) is a safer place to be than other city's like Birmingham, obviously there is more crime in London because of its much bigger population and geographic expanse but it appears in terms of risk you are more likely to get "done" in Brum (41.5), Manchester (42.3) etc.


Ah I see, to be honest I felt safer in central Birmingham than I do in any part of London, with the exception of attending Excel arena for Comiccon.


AusWolf said:


> Has any of you had any experience with Revolut?
> 
> I'm trying to sell some stuff on Facebook Marketplace. A certain individual claims that he's sent me the money, but the only thing I've got is an email from revolutplc@gmail.com with the topic >>>Revolut Alart Confirmation Payment<<<. The email says I have to reply with the tracking number, and then I'll get the money. I don't trust it.


Paypal or cash in hand face to face in a crowded area like outside a supermarket car park or shopping centre is my go to generally when it comes to facebook market.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 16, 2022)

kurosagi01 said:


> Paypal or cash in hand face to face in a crowded area like outside a supermarket car park or shopping centre is my go to generally when it comes to facebook market.


Good way of doing things. Solid advice.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 16, 2022)

kurosagi01 said:


> Paypal or cash in hand face to face in a crowded area like outside a supermarket car park or shopping centre is my go to generally when it comes to facebook market.



Also if the trade is an item of particular high value like a laptop or mobile phone. Have a friend or two go with you just in case the guy who offered to pay cash also decides he wants the laptop and whatever you have on you for free.

People still get mugged in super public places these days. its not much of a deterrent when 99% of people will just pull their mobile phone out and start filming tiktoks when something happens.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 25, 2022)

Tom Clancy’s Splinter Cell: Firewall set for BBC Radio 4​





						Tom Clancy’s Splinter Cell: Firewall set for BBC Radio 4
					

The cult classic video game series will be brought to life in an adaptation starring Andonis Anthony and Will Poulter



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Oh and Please No complaints about the quality of the Graphics


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 13, 2022)

Anyone in the Exeter/Tiverton/Torquay region of England? If so can you shoot me a PM as I have a question about the area.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 13, 2022)

PSA: If you ever feel slightly enticed by an Asus cashback scheme. *DONT*

They wont pay out -- hoping that you'd forget about it until you chase them up in which case they will give you the run around and try to fob you off by denying responsibility and telling you to contact a different CS team responsible for the scheme but not actually giving you any contact details of who to contact.

All of a sudden - £85 appears in my bank account almost 5 months after my purchase when they originally said it would take 20 days to process the cashback. -- your cashback isnt guaranteed despite your cashback being approved by them.

Its great I got the money, but i shouldnt have had to work for it.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 13, 2022)

I've never trusted cashback. You know they'll pull teeth.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 13, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> PSA: If you ever feel slightly enticed by an Asus cashback scheme. *DONT*
> 
> They wont pay out -- hoping that you'd forget about it until you chase them up in which case they will give you the run around and try to fob you off by denying responsibility and telling you to contact a different CS team responsible for the scheme but not actually giving you any contact details of who to contact.
> 
> ...


I've never even heard about the Asus cashback, thank heavens!



the54thvoid said:


> I've never trusted cashback. You know they'll pull teeth.


Agreed.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 14, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> I've never trusted cashback. You know they'll pull teeth.


One should never trust cashback offers/rebates. If we all pretend they don't exist, we'll all be better for it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 25, 2022)

Random question.

if you could buy a 9900k. But for the same money you could get a B660 and a 5600X. What would you go for?

Im aware that the 5600X is faster buy some 30% but the 9900k just slots in.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 25, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Random question.
> 
> if you could buy a 9900k. But for the same money you could get a B660 and a 5600X. What would you go for?
> 
> Im aware that the 5600X is faster buy some 30% but the 9900k just slots in.



I'd get the 5600x and B660 if price is the same.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 25, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> I'd get the 5600x and B660 if price is the same.



For reference. I was looking at this Combo on Scan -- not particularly an high end enthusiast setup but im probably getting too old for that shit anyway.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 25, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> For reference. I was looking at this Combo on Scan -- not particularly an high end enthusiast setup but im probably getting too old for that shit anyway.



heh, that's funny, I just built my niece that exact same combo except we went with the non-x 5600.

I can tell you the MSI BIOS has been rock solid for us, just make sure the ram is QVL.  enable xmp and away you go.

its a great rig, mouse movements feel extra smooth for some reason, even more so than my 7700x rig for some reason. maybe because I am populating all 4 dimm slots (which I have never done before until now)... no idea.

edit:  your 8700k is still very capable though, not really sure an upgrade is worth it? how much fps would you gain at 1440p? i don't think it would be much, but i don't know


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 25, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> edit: your 8700k is still very capable though, not really sure an upgrade is worth it? how much fps would you gain at 1440p? i don't think it would be much, but i don't know



*8600k - but yes, i get your point. Ive been mulling about it for a while.

Id be gaining around 40+ fps in Battlefield so it will be a decent upgrade. but its still old tech at the end of the day.

::EDIT::

I just feel that this 8600k is bottlenecking this 6700XT.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 25, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> *8600k - but yes, i get your point. Ive been mulling about it for a while.
> 
> Id be gaining around 40+ fps in Battlefield so it will be a decent upgrade. but its still old tech at the end of the day.
> 
> ...



I think you should wait for the new intel parts, the i5-13400f is right around the corner... cheap mobo and re-use same ddr4 ram. will prob get you more gains for not much more out of pocket.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 26, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Random question.
> 
> if you could buy a 9900k. But for the same money you could get a B660 and a 5600X. What would you go for?
> 
> Im aware that the 5600X is faster buy some 30% but the 9900k just slots in.


That depends on (1) what do you use the PC for? If gaming, the 5600X is probably better, but probably not by much. (2) Are you in the mood of swapping out your motherboard? If not, go with the 9900K.

Also, going for the 5600X would open a route of upgradeability for you - that is, you could enjoy it for a while, and later swap it with a 5800X3D, or a 5950X depending on your needs. The 9900K is the end of the line.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 26, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> That depends on (1) what do you use the PC for? If gaming, the 5600X is probably better, but probably not by much. (2) Are you in the mood of swapping out your motherboard? If not, go with the 9900K.
> 
> Also, going for the 5600X would open a route of upgradeability for you - that is, you could enjoy it for a while, and later swap it with a 5800X3D, or a 5950X depending on your needs. The 9900K is the end of the line.



I think for the most part,

Im pretty much done chasing the top tech gravy train as i dont really game a whole lot. 5600X ticks a lot of boxes. It offers a decent moderate out of the box performance bump without breaking the bank and the power is stilI there if I decide to load up a game. I can also still use the same old ram and cooler to cut costs even further. my DRP4 should be boosting the 5600X pretty hard without me even tweaking it right out of the box.

There is a i5 12400 bundle but it costs a bit more but i dont have the 1700 mounting kit so that would be another added cost. I know that the i5 has newer things like the PCi-E 5.0 thing but all my SSDs are as old as old greg.


My current 8600k setup can be sold to recoup some of the costs and the 5600X should run cooler and is more power efficient. I was looking at the 5800XD but those are out of my budget and despite word on the street saying 5600XD's were supposed to be out earlier in the year. They never turned up.

Maybe my setup is just fine. Maybe im just being pedantic or a little OCD thinking that my 6700XT is being held back my the current configuration.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 26, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think for the most part,
> 
> Im pretty much done chasing the top tech gravy train as i dont really game a whole lot. 5600X ticks a lot of boxes. It offers a decent moderate out of the box performance bump without breaking the bank and the power is stilI there if I decide to load up a game. I can also still use the same old ram and cooler to cut costs even further. my DRP4 should be boosting pretty hard without me even tweaking it right out of the box.
> 
> ...


You can see that by loading up a game, disabling V-sync and all FPS limiters, and see where your GPU usage is. If it's 100%, it's not being held back.

I'm not suggesting to buy a 5800X3D now - but if you go for the 5600X combo, you will have the option to upgrade later.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 26, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> You can see that by loading up a game, disabling V-sync and all FPS limiters, and see where your GPU usage is. If it's 100%, it's not being held back.
> 
> I'm not suggesting to buy a 5800X3D now - but if you go for the 5600X combo, you will have the option to upgrade later.



I did this recently, though I did leave my 162 fps cap in place, since that is my real world usage way of playing games.

I was surprised to see only like 15-30% cpu usage and 96-99% gpu usage in a lot of games. 

that would probably change if i went to a 7900 xtx over the 6800 xt though...


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 26, 2022)

Not sure where you get the performance difference of 30% in favour of the 5600x unless it a specific piece of software/game, looking at our 5600x review across all tests it was around 5% at 1080p and less than 1% at 1440p with similar showings in most of the other non resolution dependent tests (for example 5600x beats the 9900k in Cinebench single but 9900k wins in multi), having said that I would still likely go for the AMD combo for a bit more longevity.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 26, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Not sure where you get the performance difference of 30% in favour of the 5600x unless it a specific piece of software/game, looking at our 5600x review across all tests it was around 5% at 1080p and less than 1% at 1440p with similar showings in most of the other non resolution dependent tests (for example 5600x beats the 9900k in Cinebench single but 9900k wins in multi), having said that I would still likely go for the AMD combo for a bit more longevity.



Probably a terrible source but reddit. Ive seen a few quotes from folks stating that the IPC is 30-35% faster than Coffee Lake.

Ive also did quite a deep dive into TPU reviews comparing 8600k, 9900k to the 5600X.

also: Battlefield results show a fair jump.










I could get the 9900k but like others have said - there is no upgrade path and at least with the AM4, i can pick up a 5800X3D when prices eventually drop.

(also - the 9900k obviously wont be new, It will most likely be from CEX as i dont trust ebay) thus for the same money = brand new 5600X combo


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 27, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but the 9900k just slots in.


This. It's a drop in replacement for existing system, which is a very good setup. If the 9900k is a good price, pull the trigger on that bad boy and enjoy!



FreedomEclipse said:


> I just feel that this 8600k is bottlenecking this 6700XT.


Likely, but not as much as you might think.

Not sure what your neck of the wood looks like but stateside on ebay, you can get one for $400.








						Intel Core i9-9900K - 3.60GHz Octa-Core SRG19 Processor CPU 9900k, Fully Tested   | eBay
					

Intel Core i9-9900K - 3.60GHz Octa-Core SRG19 Processor CPU 9900k, Fully Tested.



					www.ebay.com
				






FreedomEclipse said:


> For reference. I was looking at this Combo on Scan -- not particularly an high end enthusiast setup but im probably getting too old for that shit anyway.


That is a hellova deal!



FreedomEclipse said:


> (also - the 9900k obviously wont be new, It will most likely be from CEX as i dont trust ebay) thus for the same money = brand new 5600X combo


Ah. Well then... Ignore my above link. Now if you're thinking an upgrade path with a 5800X3D, that is going to be pricey still. Current combo plus the 5800X3D, plus the hassle of selling the 5600X. The 9900k is the better option at the current moment due to the simplicity of the upgrade. When you're ready to do a full system upgrade you can go with the Ryzen 7000 series. You have what is still a fairly premium system. A side-grade to a B660 and 5600X just wouldn't serve you the way you might think.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 27, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> This. It's a drop in replacement for existing system, which is a very good setup. If the 9900k is a good price, pull the trigger on that bad boy and enjoy!
> 
> 
> Likely, but not as much as you might think.
> ...



Thanks for your insight  

:EDIT:

also - 9900k = $350 which is overpriced IMO but its the best chip for 1151.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 27, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Thanks for your insight
> 
> :EDIT:
> 
> also - 9900k = $350 which is overpriced IMO but its the best chip for 1151.


You could go with a 9700k. Same base clock, with boost clocks that are near the 9900k. Starting at around $260 here..








						Intel Core i7-9700K 3.6GHz Octa-Core FCLGA1151 CPU Processor SRG15  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Intel Core i7-9700K 3.6GHz Octa-Core FCLGA1151 CPU Processor SRG15 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



Much better price for VERY similar performance.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 27, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You could go with a 9700k. Same base clock, with boost clocks that are near the 9900k. Starting at around $260 here..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ive considered this too for the longest time as it was the cheaper option. Here its $250 but i dont think that its worth that much just for two extra cores.

If I was going to put down money, either I would go all in on the 9900k or the 5600X and the 5600X on paper is the better of the two evils even if i do have to reinstall windows.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 29, 2022)

CPU pricing is definitely a funky one over here in the UK, it always has been a weird one.
The lowest price you will see for CPU is on FB market really, where most people would price them 20-30 quid less than ebay.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 29, 2022)

kurosagi01 said:


> CPU pricing is definitely a funky one over here in the UK, it always has been a weird one.
> The lowest price you will see for CPU is on FB market really, where most people would price them 20-30 quid less than ebay.


The funkiest prices I see on used hardware are always at CeX. Zotac 4090: we buy for £1,073, we sell for £1,850. Seriously, who would buy it used for more money than new?


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 29, 2022)

Thinking I ought to have booked a wee booster jab in early December when my former work colleagues were talking about it.

Thought it pointless, the Rona's not so big a deal now. Only gone and bloody caught it again. Feel like crap.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 29, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Thinking I ought to have booked a wee booster jab in early December when my former work colleagues were talking about it.
> 
> Thought it pointless, the Rona's no so big a deal now. Only gone and bloody caught it again. Feel like crap.


You probably would have caught it with the booster as well. A lot of my colleagues only got sick after they got jabbed. I never got jabbed, and only had the plague once. The vaccine does very little as far as I've seen.
Get better soon!


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 29, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Thinking I ought to have booked a wee booster jab in early December when my former work colleagues were talking about it.
> 
> Thought it pointless, the Rona's not so big a deal now. Only gone and bloody caught it again. Feel like crap.



I caught in early October in Southern England myself, but I had no issues with it my second bout, my partner lost her taste for over a week though. First bout kicked my ass for two weeks in 2020. Second bout didn't bother me at all, so either my immune system works better than I expected at remembering, or this virus i just a weird fucker. I am going with the latter, considering I am young and already have arthritis which is an immune issue I think.

Speaking of England, it is confirmed I won't be coming back, sadly due to inflation my partner has panicked and moved in with one of her gf's in Exeter. So, now there is no room for me. It is the most unhappy I have ever been in my entire life, because I was only ever happy there with her. Even with a Master's Degree, it does not matter, it is near impossible to get a work visa for UK unless you are in an in-demand field or you qualify for "refugee status". I mean America is kind of a failed state, why can't I qualify for refugee status too.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 29, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> You probably would have caught it with the booster as well. A lot of my colleagues only got sick after they got jabbed. I never got jabbed, and only had the plague once. The vaccine does very little as far as I've seen.
> Get better soon!



The virus has changed. The early vaccines were effective at stemming the fatalities. Global epidemiological evidence shows that.

Now, there isn't enough evidence to suggest which way to go. Clearly, neither vaccines nor natural immunity hold after 11 months.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 29, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Thinking I ought to have booked a wee booster jab in early December when my former work colleagues were talking about it.
> 
> Thought it pointless, the Rona's not so big a deal now. Only gone and bloody caught it again. Feel like crap.



to be fair. Ive known people who have had 3 or 4 jabs and still ended up catching it twice anyway. There is no guarantee you wont catch it even if youre topped up.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 29, 2022)

China is getting walloped by the BF 7 variant at the moment. I watched this yesterday, it was interesting.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 29, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Thinking I ought to have booked a wee booster jab in early December when my former work colleagues were talking about it.
> 
> Thought it pointless, the Rona's not so big a deal now. Only gone and bloody caught it again. Feel like crap.


I'm one of the few people still wearing a mask in public.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 29, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> to be fair. Ive known people who have had 3 or 4 jabs and still ended up catching it twice anyway. There is no guarantee you wont catch it even if youre topped up.


Omicron (and it's variants) was the game changer, generally milder symptoms but capable of re-infecting pretty much anyone jabbed or not.  The new boosters include specific Omicron protection too.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 30, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> The funkiest prices I see on used hardware are always at CeX. Zotac 4090: we buy for £1,073, we sell for £1,850. Seriously, who would buy it used for more money than new?


CEX is the worst for any hardware, only things semi-worth buying from them are games/blu-ray/dvds that are within ebay pricing or if there are rare games you are after that they have underpriced or just slightly overpriced.


Space Lynx said:


> China is getting walloped by the BF 7 variant at the moment. I watched this yesterday, it was interesting.


China is only getting destroyed because they have locked everyone in and the citizens natural immune system is garbage.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 30, 2022)

kurosagi01 said:


> CEX is the worst for any hardware, only things semi-worth buying from them are games/blu-ray/dvds that are within ebay pricing or if there are rare games you are after that they have underpriced or just slightly overpriced.


Agreed. Although selling for them can be just as fun. I will never forget when they refused to buy my 7700K because "it had bent pins". 

Edit: It went something like this:
Them: _"Sorry, we can't buy your CPU."_
Me: _"Why?"_
Them: _"It's got some bent pins."_
Me: _"It's an Intel LGA CPU, it doesn't have pins."_
Them: _"But they're bent, look."_ (Shows me the underside of the CPU.)
Me: _"Those are not pins. Those are contact pads, and they do not bend."_
Them: _"Sorry, we still can't buy it."_


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 30, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Agreed. Although selling for them can be just as fun. I will never forget when they refused to buy my 7700K because "it had bent pins".
> 
> Edit: It went something like this:
> Them: _"Sorry, we can't buy your CPU."_
> ...



Which is rather funny as they still have 7700's in stock. I think its a case of each branch having a certain amount of money they can give customers when they bring in items to pawn off every month. Ive been to stores where they said they had no cash but were happy to give vouchers or store credit to spend on other items in their stores.

The store you visited must have burned through their budget and they gave you some bum excuse to fob you off. I hope you checked your CPU when you got it back. Ive heard of CEX switching genuine products with fake products or things that werent theirs before returning them.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 30, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Which is rather funny as they still have 7700's in stock. I think its a case of each branch having a certain amount of money they can give customers when they bring in items to pawn off every month. Ive been to stores where they said they had no cash but were happy to give vouchers or store credit to spend on other items in their stores.
> 
> The store you visited must have burned through their budget and they gave you some bum excuse to fob you off. I hope you checked your CPU when you got it back. Ive heard of CEX switching genuine products with fake products or things that werent theirs before returning them.


As it turned out, they tested it in a Z170 motherboard, not knowing that Kaby Lake only works in 200-series ones. When they refused this explanation as well, I drove 10 miles, and sold it at another CeX store.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 30, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> As it turned out, they tested it in a Z170 motherboard, not knowing that Kaby Lake only works in 200-series ones. When they refused this explanation as well, I drove 10 miles, and sold it at another CeX store.



Absolute moron  

Yeah. I never really buy anything from them. There was a time where i did buy stuff but that was a very very very long time ago. I know their prices tend to be largely on the higher end of scale so i just use them as a comparison website unless I was super desperate and really needed something i couldnt get anywhere else.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 2, 2023)

I recently bought Armored core For Answer on PS3 from CeX, sold it to me for £20 which is the rough ballpark from eBay, sad thing is I didn't pay attention and only checked the game when I got home, it didn't have the manual.
The only good thing I did securely buy from them in the past few years is Nier Automata steelbook edition on PS4, which is now £60+ on eBay, bought it from CEX for £25.
Well happy new year to you all.


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2023)

Evening all    Long time no speak or see much of you all   I hope everyone is doing well??  

Absolutely gutted this morning when I saw about Ken Block   I hope 2023 is going to be a better year but I'm not so sure


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 3, 2023)

phill said:


> Evening all    Long time no speak or see much of you all   I hope everyone is doing well??
> 
> Absolutely gutted this morning when I saw about Ken Block   I hope 2023 is going to be a better year but I'm not so sure


What about Ken Block? 

I just did a quick search before running off to work. Now my day is in ruins!


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 3, 2023)

OMG.

Ronaldo signed for a Saudi club for an alleged £177 million per year.

If true, then greed and ego knows no bounds. Hope he gives 90% of that to charity.


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 3, 2023)

the54thvoid said:


> OMG.
> 
> Ronaldo signed for a Saudi club for an alleged £177 million per year.
> 
> If true, then greed and ego knows no bounds. Hope he gives 90% of that to charity.


Football (soccer) has been all about money and crying babies rolling on the floor for decades. Disgusting sport, really.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 4, 2023)

Well its kinda like Messi face is used as advertisement for Qatar lol.
Hope nobody needs to catch the train.


----------



## Space Lynx (Tuesday at 2:43 AM)

I am coming back to England in May. I just miss it there too much. Going to book an Air BnB for one month and stay with my relatives for two months.  Hoping to spend every summer in England. Unless I can get a work visa sponsorship, in which case I will stay there for as long as possible. I have to say, I have not been nearly as happy being home in America. I was so much happier in England.


----------



## the54thvoid (Tuesday at 5:33 AM)

Space Lynx said:


> I am coming back to England in May. I just miss it there too much. Going to book an Air BnB for one month and stay with my relatives for two months.  Hoping to spend every summer in England. Unless I can get a work visa sponsorship, in which case I will stay there for as long as possible. I have to say, I have not been nearly as happy being home in America. I was so much happier in England.



Just remember the grass is always greener. When I meet people who have come here from the states, I usually ask, why? As in, why would you _want_ to come here? In terms of landscape, North America has so much more to offer. Culturally, there's a bigger difference than I realised. And obviously, we speak and spell things properly over here.


----------



## Space Lynx (Tuesday at 6:31 AM)

the54thvoid said:


> When I meet people who have come here from the states, I usually ask, why? As in, why would you _want_ to come here?



I can answer that for my personal wants/needs:


1. It's where my best friend lives, and I miss being with her.


2. She has a puppy, that I bonded with for two months before I left, a Sprocker, and I miss that furball with my entire being.


3. My best friend and I do want to get married someday, so its more than just about "oh I miss my friend" (she has said yes to marrying me, just fyi, we just can't afford the lawyer just yet to help us with all the paperwork) ( I am currently saving most of my money with the hope of going back more prepared someday)


4. As someone who couldn't afford medicine at the age of 17 when I had salmonella poisoning, and threw up for 3-4 weeks crying myself to sleep every night wondering if I had a misdiagnosis and was dying of cancer (I lost a lot of weight during this period in my life, and couldn't eat anything) I really want to live in a country with Universal Healthcare and medicine that goes based off your income or the 9 quid a month rate England uses, personally I think 9 quid is too low for a 30 day supply, they need to raise it to 15 quid a month for a 30 day supply and give nurses a big raise from that


5.  My partner and I would go walking every day, because the cities and towns are much more walkable there, in America I never seem to walk even though I always tell myself I will... its just designed for cars here... my fault for not pushing myself, but I don't have to push myself in England, it just happens naturally I lose weight every time I go there, in a healthy way


6. part of me doesn't even want to own a car anymore just because so much theft is occurring, like with catalytic converters, in England my partner and I only needed public transport to enjoy ourselves, so that high cost of owning a car is null, risks associated with owning a car null, general anxiety from how expensive cars and petrol are in general are null, and public transport in her small town was great, public transport in small town America doesn't exist, and I don't want to live in big cities


7. My ancestry dates back to the 14th century in the Shropshire region, and I have to say every time I there I do feel something spiritual about it, it feels like home for me, my body just relaxes, I can't explain it.


8. Crime in general in America is becoming worse, people are becoming nuts here, largely because of morality no longer has a reason to exist, it is the Categorical Imperatives by Immanuel Kant come full circle sadly... (no one is a role model anymore)


9. Shootings happen daily here, its wild to me that I live close to a warzone (Chicago) which has a higher death ratio than the middle east wars... that just doesn't happen in England, you will get some nut jobs in England from time to time sure, but nothing on this level, not even close.  Source Statistics


10. If my partner and I decide to raise a child, we want our child to have access to affordable University and healthcare


11. I prefer and feel safer at the beaches in the UK.


12. There is a special forest my fiance and I love walking in England, its just our special place, and it can't be replaced with any other forest. Thankfully its a National Trust area, so we don't have to worry about it ever being destroyed.


13. Sainsbury's has the best fucking food I have ever had in my life, seriously the grocery stores where I live suck ass in comparison (probably is better in the big cities, but again I like that I would have access to all these amazing foods just from a store down the road in a small town) I hate traffic, and prefer to avoid big cities in general.


14. Fuck I miss Sainsbury's…


15. Did I mention how much I love the food at Sainsburys yet?


16. No mosquitoes. FML I can't enjoy summers here, mosquitoes in middle of June through late August are just horrible... I seriously can't be outside for even 5 minutes without getting bit, and England I had 0 issues with bugs there... it was heaven. Finally able to enjoy the hot weather without chemicals on my body (mosquito repellent, which I despise wearing, its nasty)


17. Fuck I miss proper chicken tikka masala and buttered chicken, there is a place near me that has this, but its horrible in quality compared to what I had in England.


18. People are nicer to me in England. I made friends with quite a few strangers in small town England, my favorite being this old guy who owned and ice cream shop, he got to know my favorite scoop and would joke around with me and such. In America people are very "robotic business" personalities, 'thank you and have a nice day', and no actual conversation. (Maybe my accent is the only reason its different in England? I am unsure)


19.  I can ferry boat over to Ireland and France and experience entirely different cultures cheaply, well insert RyanAir here as well if you are willing to travel with no carry on and no bag... (which I am) its amazing to me you can fly for like 20-30 Euro to Paris for a weekend and stay at a AirBnB and then next weekend 60 Euro to Turkey and see the beautiful architecture. (these flight prices simply don't exist in America, if I want to go to Colorado and see the mountains, it will be 400-500 round trip flight, not to mention air bnb's are a little more pricey here.


20.  You have clean water. We use bottled where I live (and no I don’t live in Flint Michigan) most of America has old lead pipes and/or just bad quality water. I measured 450 parts per million in my houses tap water… so now I drink bottled premium water only (no soda, no anything else).


21. You don’t really have winter. I hate winter, back of my hands crack and bleed, my eyes get super dry and vision blurred, lips chapped. My fiance says England gets winter, but I looked at the temps and laughed… no you don’t get winter. That’s still shorts weather for me, maybe two weeks total you get winter, but not a full proper winter, at least not the part of England she lives in, I am sure Scotland where you are is worse, but I won’t be in Scotland.


22.  Open Top buses to beaches. It was so awesome being able to walk down the road, get on an open top bus during the summer time and go to a beach any day of the week cheaply (8 quid return)… just can’t do that in vast vast majority of America, in fact, America may not even have a single city that offers this, at least to my knowledge.


23. ---28 days of vacation time at almost any job for anyone in the UK, is such an insane benefit you all have no idea how lucky you are. I worked as a Security Guard making almost minimum wage for a few years, and only had 1 week of vacation. Would have taken 15 years working for that company to get 28 days vacation per their policy (many companies I have worked at are like this). You all get it on day 1. Another example, my Dad is 70 years old, still works 50-60 hour weeks, hasn’t had a day off in over 5 years other than when he had surgery. His company gives him two weeks vacation now and has worked at this company for close to eight years (FYI he was unable to take his vacation in recent years due to staff shortages so they just send him an extra check for the vacation...). Why would I want to live in America with this quality of life to look forward to? My fiance on the other hand, was going on 3-4 weekend vacations with me almost every other week during my stay last year... it was a blast and our quality of life was night and day different than back home in America.

24. I laughed daily when I lived with my fiance. I have laughed maybe 5 days total out of the last 80 or so being home in America.

25. Driving all the roundabouts on the rare occasion we did rent a car I found to be quite fun, also the country roads being one lane a lot of time, and everyone being kind backing up, or you back up so they can pass... you just won't ever get that kind of hospitality in America, you will get someone roaring down a single lane with the attitude of get the **** out of my way or get run over... I never experienced any hostile drivers in England, in America they are a dime a dozen though.

Lastly, you referred in your post to knowing people that have moved there. I am open to any advice on how to make it happen for myself or get a work visa sponsorship, please let me know how. In fact, I will get on my hands and knees and beg you for advice if you know any.


----------



## AusWolf (Tuesday at 7:12 AM)

the54thvoid said:


> Just remember the grass is always greener. When I meet people who have come here from the states, I usually ask, why? As in, why would you _want_ to come here? *In terms of landscape, North America has so much more to offer.* Culturally, there's a bigger difference than I realised. And obviously, we speak and spell things properly over here.


What are you talking about? The Scottish Highlands and North Wales are absolutely gorgeous!  Cornwall or the Lake District aren't too shabby, either. If I and the missus had jobs waiting for us, I'd move to any of these places without a second thought.



Space Lynx said:


> I can answer that for my personal wants/needs:
> 
> 
> 1. It's where my best friend lives, and I miss being with her.
> ...


Wow, nice list!  Let me just reflect on some of your points as someone who has lived here for the last 6-7 years - so as someone who can see England as a foreigner and a Brit at the same time.

1-3. If you want to get married, then wouldn't it be easier to fork up some cash for the formal procedure (not the ceremony, just the paperwork), and come over on a fiance visa?

4. Universal healthcare is a nice principle, but the service you're getting is shit. Expect long waiting lines and multiple appointments just to get something simple prescribed. Also expect doctors of unspecified origin with dodgy English language skills not having a clue about what problem you're having. If you're not dying, you're better off taking a walk to your local grocery store for some paracetamol or ibuprofen, because by the time you get through to your doctor, and they manage to come up with a diagnosis, you will actually be dying.

5-6. Yes, towns have been designed around walking, which is nice if you can walk. If you can't (you work too far, or you need some big shopping done, etc.), it's a nightmare. The traffic you get here, even in small towns, especially around the early afternoon rush hour is horrible. It's one of the reasons why I prefer working night shifts, honestly.

10. Affordable university doesn't exist. Everything the government gives you is a loan, which you'll end up repaying for the rest of your life. Unless you study engineering, law, or medicine, forget about university, wherever you are around the world.

18. Old-ish people are nice. Middle aged people can be a hit and miss. Some of them are nice, some are not. Some of them can also be what I call "fake nice". They smile, ask how you are, seem proper cheerful, but deep down couldn't give a shit about you. It can especially be true with managers at your job. Better be careful. Young adults, on the other hand, are usually terrible, all around the world. Spoiled brats who only have partying on their minds all the time.

Oh and "Hi, how are you?" and "Hi, y'alright?" aren't really questions to ask how you are. They are just a formality and the only accepted answers are "I'm good, how are you?" or "Not too bad, thanks".

21. Oh we do have winter! It usually lasts up to a week in mid-March. 

23. 28 holidays a year is mandated by the government, although they don't say how many are yours to take, and how many the company can force you to take. They can force you to take 2-3 weeks around Christmas to cover their shutdown period if they want to. Most companies are pretty lenient, though, and only force you to take the 2-3 red letter days.


----------



## Space Lynx (Tuesday at 7:56 AM)

AusWolf said:


> What are you talking about? The Scottish Highlands and North Wales are absolutely gorgeous!  Cornwall or the Lake District aren't too shabby, either. If I and the missus had jobs waiting for us, I'd move to any of these places without a second thought.



There seems to be a pub in every town or city in England/Scotland (wales didn't seem to have this problem) that has a "rough crowd", I remember wanting to go to a pub for lunch one day and my fiance said no hun we can't go there, that's a rough crowd. I later looked it up on google reviews and had terrible reviews and people had said they got beaten up there and everything. Insane these idiots act like this, its bad for business, I feel bad for the business owner, not smart enough to realize they are losing a lot of profit cause of those google reviews.



AusWolf said:


> Wow, nice list!  Let me just reflect on some of your points as someone who has lived here for the last 6-7 years - so as someone who can see England as a foreigner and a Brit at the same time.
> 
> 1-3. If you want to get married, then wouldn't it be easier to fork up some cash for the formal procedure (not the ceremony, just the paperwork), and come over on a fiance visa?
> 
> ...



The fiance visa has a lot of financial requirements, we do meet them, but we are just afraid to spend 1500-3000 quid on the application and UK visitor NHS access pass for myself without having a lawyer help us, apparently even if you get one small detail wrong like forget to capitalize your name, they will reject you and you have to pay that 1500 quid fee again... so just afraid to do it honestly.

One of my friends needed antibiotics on my visit earlier this year and had no problems doing a webcam visit with her doctor and getting antibiotics, only took one call and 24-48 hours. Anything more than what a webcam visit can diagnose though I am pretty sure you are correct. I'm guessing certain parts of England are worse than others.

Traffic is a problem anywhere in world though, even my small town in America at rush hour, its nonsense. Humans should have designed a different system by now, but we are dumb species so eh, we will continue to wait in traffic lol

Well Ireland has fairly cheap university if you are native Irish, but I never looked into UK uni, I just assumed it was cheap like the Irish ones. That sucks, oh well. I know Finland has free university, but you have to be top of your class to get in, which imo is a good thing, it means the people actually coming out of university really are the top of the class type folk, intellectual hubris might become a problem though ~ For Finland it doesn't seem to be a problem yet though.


----------



## AusWolf (Tuesday at 8:17 AM)

Space Lynx said:


> There seems to be a pub in every town or city in England/Scotland (wales didn't seem to have this problem) that has a "rough crowd", I remember wanting to go to a pub for lunch one day and my fiance said no hun we can't go there, that's a rough crowd. I later looked it up on google reviews and had terrible reviews and people had said they got beaten up there and everything. Insane these idiots act like this, its bad for business, I feel bad for the business owner, not smart enough to realize they are losing a lot of profit cause of those google reviews.


Rough crowds are one problem... another is franchises taking over. Most bigger pubs seem to be Whetherspoons or Greene King these days. The world's oldest pub is in Nottingham, it opened in 1189. I was shocked when I found out that even that is Greene King now. We have smaller, privately owned pubs as well, but you have to be local, or really outgoing to find them. Franchises aren't bad with their service, and for the fact that you can order food and drinks from your phone while sitting at your table, which is especially nice for an introvert like me, but I wouldn't mind having a little more variety in the food they serve. It's steak, fried chicken, burger or fish 'n' chips everywhere you go. Boring!  Craft beers on the other hand... mmm! 



Space Lynx said:


> The fiance visa has a lot of financial requirements, we do meet them, but we are just afraid to spend 1500-3000 quid on the application and UK visitor NHS access pass for myself without having a lawyer help us, apparently even if you get one small detail wrong like forget to capitalize your name, they will reject you and you have to pay that 1500 quid fee again... so just afraid to do it honestly.


That's strange. I generally find stuff like that easily manageable online. Gov.uk is usually a great resource and platform to get things done.



Space Lynx said:


> Traffic is a problem anywhere in world though, even my small town in America at rush hour, its nonsense. Humans should have designed a different system by now, but we are dumb species so eh, we will continue to wait in traffic lol


I think we should develop a different economic system instead. One where you don't need every member of the family working 5 days a week in separate jobs just to make ends meet. Everyone's life is a non-stop rush, so of course that affects rush hour traffic as well. I think it's wrong, though. We should also do something with overpopulation in urban areas.



Space Lynx said:


> Well Ireland has fairly cheap university if you are native Irish, but I never looked into UK uni, I just assumed it was cheap like the Irish ones. That sucks, oh well. I know Finland has free university, but you have to be top of your class to get in, which imo is a good thing, it means the people actually coming out of university really are the top of the class type folk, intellectual hubris might become a problem though ~ For Finland it doesn't seem to be a problem yet though.


Free uni is nice, but most of the courses are useless anyway. Don't get me wrong, my university years were awesome, but my BA in English Language and Literature is probably worth as much as the receipt you get at Sainsbury's after buying a portion of microwave chicken tikka.


----------



## Space Lynx (Tuesday at 8:20 AM)

AusWolf said:


> Rough crowds are one problem... another is franchises taking over. Most bigger pubs seem to be Whetherspoons or Greene King these days. The world's oldest pub is in Nottingham, it opened in 1189. I was shocked when I found out that even that is Greene King now. We have smaller, privately owned pubs as well, but you have to be local, or really outgoing to find them. Franchises aren't bad with their service, and for the fact that you can order food and drinks from your phone while sitting at your table, which is especially nice for an introvert like me, but I wouldn't mind having a little more variety in the food they serve. It's steak, fried chicken, burger or fish 'n' chips everywhere you go. Boring!  Craft beers on the other hand... mmm!
> 
> 
> That's strange. I generally find stuff like that easily manageable online. Gov.uk is usually a great resource and platform to get things done.
> ...



Don't you ever insult my Sainsburys Chicken Tikka!


----------



## AusWolf (Tuesday at 8:21 AM)

Space Lynx said:


> Don't you ever insult my Sainsburys Chicken Tikka!


I didn't... I only insulted the receipt you get when you pay for it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Tuesday at 9:56 AM)

Unless you can afford private care or health insurance, the normal GP(General practitioner) are a lot of times a joke and can't resolve a lot of the technical health problems. Then there is the NHS with the long waiting list, purely because they are under-equipped because of our government. 

Everything is going up because of xyz excuses and reasons they like to blame outside influence.
Depending on where you are choosing to live, a lot of places in the UK is either OK or bad or quiet enough to feel safe and relaxed. If you like personal commuting in a car then live as far away from major cities.
7/10 the weather there is always rain, which makes the overall temperature a bit chilly for us UK born and its why we love complaining about the weather.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Yesterday at 5:15 AM)

the54thvoid said:


> In terms of landscape, North America has so much more to offer.


This is true! And it's less crowded here.


the54thvoid said:


> Culturally, there's a bigger difference than I realised.


OH so true! Not a bad thing. It's just different! I enjoyed living there and almost stayed. 


the54thvoid said:


> And obviously, we speak and spell things properly over here.


The Queens English is not perfect, but also not a bad thing. 



kurosagi01 said:


> Unless you can afford private care or health insurance, the normal GP(General practitioner) are a lot of times a joke and can't resolve a lot of the technical health problems. Then there is the NHS with the long waiting list, purely because they are under-equipped because of our government.


To be fair, something is better than nothing, which is what most people in the world have, nothing.


----------



## AusWolf (Yesterday at 5:29 AM)

lexluthermiester said:


> This is true! And it's less crowded here.


That must be nice. I hate traffic.



lexluthermiester said:


> The Queens English is not perfect, but also not a bad thing.


We've got some weird-ass dialects that you'll only understand once you've lived here for a while.  But a tap is a tap, not a faucet, I won't let that go.  I would love to try biscuits and gravy one day, though.



lexluthermiester said:


> To be fair, something is better than nothing, which is what most people in the world have, nothing.


You always have something. Friends, family, your life... Besides, it's having fewer wants that makes one happy, not having more possessions.  NHS-wise, I guess you're right.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Yesterday at 5:40 AM)

AusWolf said:


> I would love to try biscuits and gravy one day, though.


What? Bangers & mash with a biscuit and brown(turkey/duck) sauce. There you go.


----------



## Space Lynx (Yesterday at 8:30 AM)

AusWolf said:


> .  I would love to try biscuits and gravy one day, though.




LMAO I literally just went to Hardee's the other day and got two biscuits n gravy, they were on offer. they are very good I have to admit. 

today I am making peanut butter and jelly, with proper peanut butter and jam instead of jelly. I hate the peanut butter in the UK. American peanut butter does have a little bit of sugar but honestly its not much depending which brand you buy, and it tastes way better than any UK peanut butter.

if by some miracle I could live in the UK, I would ask customs what paperwork I need to fill out to send over a year supply of peanut butter (only like 6 jars, I don't eat that much) lol


----------



## AusWolf (Yesterday at 9:20 AM)

Space Lynx said:


> LMAO I literally just went to Hardee's the other day and got two biscuits n gravy, they were on offer. they are very good I have to admit.
> 
> today I am making peanut butter and jelly, with proper peanut butter and jam instead of jelly. I hate the peanut butter in the UK. American peanut butter does have a little bit of sugar but honestly its not much depending which brand you buy, and it tastes way better than any UK peanut butter.
> 
> if by some miracle I could live in the UK, I would ask customs what paperwork I need to fill out to send over a year supply of peanut butter (only like 6 jars, I don't eat that much) lol


If sugar is the only difference, then maybe you could you replicate American PB by adding powdered sugar to ours? I've never had American PB, so I don't know.  

Personally, I think jam has more than enough sugar in it, so I'm happy with British PB not having any.


----------



## Space Lynx (Yesterday at 9:25 AM)

AusWolf said:


> If sugar is the only difference, then maybe you could you replicate American PB by adding powdered sugar to ours? I've never had American PB, so I don't know.
> 
> Personally, I think jam has more than enough sugar in it, so I'm happy with British PB not having any.



you can't replicate it this way, its like a unique combination of molasses/sugar, and one other thing I forget which... 

yeah I know its not as healthy as just pure peanut butter, but it spreads much easier and is tastier. /shrug  hey i don't drink or smoke, i got to have some kind of bad habit, and that bad habit is food


----------



## AusWolf (Yesterday at 9:32 AM)

Space Lynx said:


> you can't replicate it this way, its like a unique combination of molasses/sugar, and one other thing I forget which...
> 
> yeah I know its not as healthy as just pure peanut butter, but it spreads much easier and is tastier. /shrug  hey i don't drink or smoke, i got to have some kind of bad habit, and that bad habit is food


Food, drink, smoke (although not a lot), I've got all the bad habits!  It's just that I haven't really got a sweet tooth.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Yesterday at 9:23 PM)

Gutted, due to cash flow reasons I have to get rid of my 3080 12Gb tomorrow. CEX price is shocking for cash but nothing seems to be selling privately as a lot of people are seemingly having money issues. Gonna be on a Vega 56 until March @4k


----------



## the54thvoid (Yesterday at 9:48 PM)

LifeOnMars said:


> Gutted, due to cash flow reasons I have to get rid of my 3080 12Gb tomorrow. CEX price is shocking for cash but nothing seems to be selling privately as a lot of people are seemingly having money issues. Gonna be on a Vega 56 until March @4k



Did you try to sell on the B/S/T forum?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Yesterday at 9:52 PM)

the54thvoid said:


> Did you try to sell on the B/S/T forum?


No, too short on time unfortunately.


----------



## AusWolf (Yesterday at 10:12 PM)

LifeOnMars said:


> Gutted, due to cash flow reasons I have to get rid of my 3080 12Gb tomorrow. CEX price is shocking for cash but nothing seems to be selling privately as a lot of people are seemingly having money issues. Gonna be on a Vega 56 until March @4k


Let's hope they don't refuse to buy it for some BS reason, like my Core i7 7700 that had "bent pins".


----------



## LifeOnMars (Yesterday at 10:15 PM)

AusWolf said:


> Let's hope they don't refuse to buy it for some BS reason, like my Core i7 7700 that had "bent pins".



Nooo, don't say that  That would be way too much rubbing of salt in the wound.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Today at 12:56 AM)

AusWolf said:


> Let's hope they don't refuse to buy it for some BS reason, like my Core i7 7700 that had "bent pins".


What?!? The i7-7700 does not HAVE any pins! What brand of stupidity was that?



LifeOnMars said:


> Nooo, don't say that  That would be way too much rubbing of salt in the wound.


Crossing my fingers and sending good vibes your way that a solution will present itself for your benefit!


----------



## Space Lynx (Today at 6:25 AM)

LifeOnMars said:


> No, too short on time unfortunately.



Let me sleep on your couch, as long as you charge less than an Air BnB its extra bank for you. I just need a place to sleep so I can see London for a couple weeks. My relatives are letting me stay rent free for a month, and then I am doing Air BnB for a month in Exeter to be with my fiance. That would give me 10 weeks total in UK 

mmm Sainsburys... fuck I miss Sainsburys so much. bbq chicken legs for 3 quid... prob 3.50 now but I am ok with that. also, I know the best chips in the world, and you can only buy them at Sainsburys... you will fucking love them if you haven't tried them before!


----------



## AusWolf (Today at 7:20 AM)

lexluthermiester said:


> What?!? The i7-7700 does not HAVE any pins! What brand of stupidity was that?


As I found out later, they tried to test it in an incompatible Z170 motherboard (Kaby Lake only works with 200-series chipsets), and tried to blame it on me with this BS reason.



Space Lynx said:


> Let me sleep on your couch, as long as you charge less than an Air BnB its extra bank for you. I just need a place to sleep so I can see London for a couple weeks. My relatives are letting me stay rent free for a month, and then I am doing Air BnB for a month in Exeter to be with my fiance. That would give me 10 weeks total in UK
> 
> mmm Sainsburys... fuck I miss Sainsburys so much. bbq chicken legs for 3 quid... prob 3.50 now but I am ok with that. also, *I know the best chips in the world, and you can only buy them at Sainsburys*... you will fucking love them if you haven't tried them before!


Just make sure you call them crisps while you're here or people will think you're talking about chunky fries.  Which brand are they?


----------



## Space Lynx (Today at 7:25 AM)

AusWolf said:


> As I found out later, they tried to test it in an incompatible Z170 motherboard (Kaby Lake only works with 200-series chipsets), and tried to blame it on me with this BS reason.
> 
> 
> Just make sure you call them crisps while you're here.  Which brand are they?



no I meant french fries, I was in England for 6 months last year, I am using that right terminology 

cook them in the oven, no oils. and then get "Hellmans Really Good Mayo and some good ketchup" and take turns dipping in both. pay extra for this mayo, its fucking amazing.


----------



## AusWolf (Today at 7:34 AM)

Space Lynx said:


> no I meant french fries, I was in England for 6 months last year, I am using that right terminology
> 
> cook them in the oven, no oils. and then get "Hellmans Really Good Mayo and some good ketchup" and take turns dipping in both. pay extra for this mayo, its fucking amazing.
> 
> ...


Ah, those chips! 

I couldn't agree more, by the way. Sometimes going cheap is an option, but not with mayo and ketchup.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Today at 9:05 AM)

@Space Lynx  thank you for that idea, unfortunately we rent and that would be very much against the rules. Last thing I need is no roof over my head 

No worries, it's only for a couple of months. It's not like I will be without a computer. I'm just used to decent framerates. A Vega 56 will be fine at 4k on a lot of my older games.


----------



## Space Lynx (Today at 9:10 AM)

LifeOnMars said:


> @Space Lynx  thank you for that idea, unfortunately we rent and that would be very much against the rules. Last thing I need is no roof over my head
> 
> No worries, it's only for a couple of months. It's not like I will be without a computer. I'm just used to decent framerates. A Vega 56 will be fine at 4k on a lot of my older games.



You are not allowed to have a friend visit for two weeks? That seems like some next level dictatorship mate, lol

Regardless, I hope things get better for you soon... my fiance is freaking out over all the cost rises in UK. I keep telling her to calm down, we will get it sorted together, teamwork.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Today at 9:17 AM)

Correct, we are not. Pricing is ridiculous and it's getting worse. Hate to talk politics or theory but it's all going to plan, shall we say, for those who are really in charge.

By 2024 we will once again face lockdowns but 'climate change' will be the driving force.


----------



## AusWolf (Today at 10:12 AM)

LifeOnMars said:


> By 2024 we will once again face lockdowns but 'climate change' will be the driving force.


As long as I can get paid for sitting at home doing nothing (during covid, I couldn't), I'm all in.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Today at 10:56 AM)

Budgeting is king, minimise your use of gas and how frequent you need to shower/bath throughout the week.
I practically use electricity everyday since I WFH so I can't really comment how to minimise the use of electricity, other than turning off any devices from the mains that you are not using.
Re-adjust your thermostat and even the boiler temp speed for your radiators if you have a combi to somewhere that is manageable.
The way I keep on top of things with all my bills is planning ahead and keep money allocated to those first before I go spending any excess I may have for "luxury".
Over budget the bills if you need too, but you will at least have money there for them, if you want to be semi-precise then you should manually send your gas&electricity meter reading before your bill date. Even if it gets transferred "automatically" by the active network sim installed if you have a newer meter box like mine.
Use Google sheets and build yourself a budget sheet to help manage your expenses, thats how i've been doing it for the past few years with regarding to saving and now doing it for bills since buying a house back in late 2021 and then moving last year.


----------



## Space Lynx (Today at 12:34 PM)

kurosagi01 said:


> Budgeting is king, minimise your use of gas and how frequent you need to shower/bath throughout the week.
> I practically use electricity everyday since I WFH so I can't really comment how to minimise the use of electricity, other than turning off any devices from the mains that you are not using.
> Re-adjust your thermostat and even the boiler temp speed for your radiators if you have a combi to somewhere that is manageable.
> The way I keep on top of things with all my bills is planning ahead and keep money allocated to those first before I go spending any excess I may have for "luxury".
> ...



She WFH too. Thing is she can afford it, its more of a mental thing, physically seeing the prices rise, and realize that you can't go to Saturday market and just buy something for fun now, etc. It's change, its scary, but its manageable with a few small sacrifices. She will be ok though. I personally have no problem with money, because there is nothing I want to buy. I honestly don't know how people run out of money so easily, outside of my PC, there is literally nothing I want. Only been to a pub like twice in my life, and decided it was a waste of money, most people like to spend 40% of their hard earned money there though for some reason.

Another example, my fiance spent 40 quid on dinner once and said it was normal...  

not for me its not, I can eat just fine at Sainsburys, 6 quid for a meal on average and tastes great.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Today at 1:10 PM)

It is scary yeah but everyone is worried but at the same time, all we can do is just get on with it and hope things will improve in time.


----------



## Space Lynx (Today at 1:27 PM)

Norway has 5 billion barrels of oil in reserve. Canada has 270 billion barrels. Canada needs to step up their fucking game. Could solve a lot of problems right now, transitioning to green energy takes time, need to access that oil until the transition is complete. Dumb as fuck they are sitting on a gold mine and don't use it.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Today at 6:01 PM)

Long story short, still have my 3080 12Gb and CEX will never have my custom ever again. Ridiculous. On a plus note, family member has now loaned us the cash needed temporarily and I still have my card so turned out well in the end.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Today at 6:27 PM)

Sounds like this clubhouse could do with some cheering up


----------



## AusWolf (Today at 8:46 PM)

LifeOnMars said:


> Long story short, still have my 3080 12Gb and CEX will never have my custom ever again. Ridiculous. On a plus note, family member has now loaned us the cash needed temporarily and I still have my card so turned out well in the end.


What happened? Did your 3080 have "bent pins" too?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Today at 9:34 PM)

AusWolf said:


> What happened? Did your 3080 have "bent pins" too?


No, according to the 15 yr old, 5'3 spotty oik behind the counter with the padlock chain around his neck (because repressed teenager and no-one understands the struggle man) My card is 'burnt out' and is not working, or if it is working will "go within 6 months mate" 

I've been pondering this whilst playing Cyberpunk tonight at 4K with some ray tracing/ minimal noise from the card and not breaking 62c. My 7 month old, never had a crash, no driver issues, no overheating issues, flawless gaming card is ready for the scrapheap I'm afraid.

Oh and it seems CEX employees can no longer simply state that they don't have the available funds and are taking the route of lying. Not to mention the fact that they couldn't even locate the vega card I was gonna swap it with plus cash....shit happens lol.


----------



## Space Lynx (Today at 9:37 PM)

LifeOnMars said:


> No, according to the 15 yr old, 5'3 spotty oik behind the counter with the padlock chain around his neck (because repressed teenager and no-one understands the struggle man) My card is 'burnt out' and is not working, or if it is working will "go within 6 months mate"
> 
> I've been pondering this whilst playing Cyberpunk tonight at 4K with some ray tracing/ minimal noise from the card and not breaking 62c. My 7 month old, never had a crash, no driver issues, no overheating issues, flawless gaming card is ready for the scrapheap I'm afraid.
> 
> Oh and it seems CEX employees can no longer simply state that they don't have the available funds and are taking the route of lying. Not to mention the fact that they couldn't even locate the vega card I was gonna swap it with plus cash....shit happens lol.



good thing you were able to get help elsewhere anyway and keep that card, CEX sounds like a scam.


----------



## AusWolf (Today at 10:46 PM)

LifeOnMars said:


> No, according to the 15 yr old, 5'3 spotty oik behind the counter with the padlock chain around his neck (because repressed teenager and no-one understands the struggle man) My card is 'burnt out' and is not working, or if it is working will "go within 6 months mate"
> 
> I've been pondering this whilst playing Cyberpunk tonight at 4K with some ray tracing/ minimal noise from the card and not breaking 62c. My 7 month old, never had a crash, no driver issues, no overheating issues, flawless gaming card is ready for the scrapheap I'm afraid.
> 
> Oh and it seems CEX employees can no longer simply state that they don't have the available funds and are taking the route of lying. Not to mention the fact that they couldn't even locate the vega card I was gonna swap it with plus cash....shit happens lol.


That happened to me when I wanted some DDR3 RAM for an old system a couple months ago. I checked online, it was in stock in abundance, I walked in and they said "sorry mate, we haven't had any DDR3 in months".



Space Lynx said:


> good thing you were able to get help elsewhere anyway and keep that card, CEX sounds like a scam.


CeX is great for browsing for games and films. It's not so good for more complex stuff, though.

I also can't wrap my head around the thought that here in the UK, every second hand store just gives you the stuff with no accessories. For example, when you buy a phone, it's just the unit itself. No cable, no charger, nothing. In Hungary (where I'm originally from), you have no hope of selling anything without its box, accessories and all paperwork attached.


----------



## lexluthermiester (36 minutes ago)

LifeOnMars said:


> No, according to the 15 yr old, 5'3 spotty oik behind the counter with the padlock chain around his neck (because repressed teenager and no-one understands the struggle man) My card is 'burnt out' and is not working, or if it is working will "go within 6 months mate"


Pathetic little oik would have been my choice of words.


----------

